# Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed)



## Alienoz_TR

Since the old thread disappeared, I thought a new one would be needed.



> *Regime Forces Quit Qalamoun*
> *Fri 12 Sep 2014
> By Zaman al-Wasl (Opposition website) *
> *The regime army has moved tanks and vehicles based in the area to Damascus*
> 
> Syrian regime forces in Qalamoun have made tactical withdrawals to reinforce the southern front of Damascus amid fears of an imminent offensive by rebels and Islamist jihadists.
> 
> Local activists from Fleita and Ras al-Maara in Qalamoun said the regime army has moved tanks and vehicles based in their area to Damascus.
> 
> Months ago, Bashar al-Assad’s forces backed by Lebanese Hezbollah militia captured most of Qalamoun area, including Yabroud and Nabk.
> 
> The deteriorating morale of Assad’s soldiers on the southern battlefields has pushed army officials to back troops with immediate reinforcements to halt the rapid advances by the Al-Qaeda-affiliated group Nusra Front near the Occupied Golan Heights.
> 
> Islamist armed groups have become the most powerful forces in the three-year-old uprising against Assad, who has long portrayed himself as the defender of a secular order in Syria as the death toll exceeded 191,000.
> 
> *Translated and edited by The Syrian Observer*



Regime Forces Quit Qalamoun - The Syrian Observer

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo Province: Areas in the villages of Dekerman, Ta’lek and Boraz in the western countryside of Ayn al Arab were bombarded by IS, followed by bombardment by YPG fighters on IS gatherings in the western countryside.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded areas in the two neighborhoods of al Hedareyyi and Masaken Hanano in the east of Aleppo as well as areas in the town of Daret Ezze leading to injure some people.
> 
> Violent clashes took place between YPG fighters and IS fighters in the village of al Mahmodeyyi in the eastern countryside of Ayn al Arab ( Kobani). Violent clashes took place between the regime forces supported by NDF and the Islamic and reble’s battalions in Seif al Dawle area in the south of Aleppo.
> 
> The warplanes carried out a raid on near Fatemah Mosque in the city of al Bab in the eastern countryside leading to kill 6 people while others were injured, some of them are in critical situation. The warplanes carried out 6 raids yesterday on an area near the public market in the city of al Bab leading to kill 13 citizens while others were injured. The warplanes carried out 2 raids on the village of Kafar Naha and 2 other raids on the town of Retyan in the western countryside.





> Al Hasaka Province: The number of the regime’s soldiers and its pro- militiamen who died in the clashes with the fighters of Gweran neighborhood in the city of al Hasaka has risen to 28, where the regime forces could take control over wide parts of the west of the neighborhood or what so called Gweran Gharbi, down to the street that separate between the western part and the eastern part.
> 
> The neighborhood of Gweran has witnessed a displacement movement of dozens of thousands people towards the nearby areas



Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BEIRUT: Syrian rebels and ISIS jihadists have agreed a non-aggression pact for the first time in a suburb of the capital Damascus, an activist group said Friday.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the cease-fire deal was agreed between ISIS and moderate and Islamist rebels in Hajar al-Aswad, south of the capital.

Under the deal, "the two parties will respect a truce until a final solution is found and they promise not to attack each other because they consider the principal enemy to be the Nussayri regime."

Nussayri is a pejorative term for the Alawite sect, an offshoot of Shiite Islam to which President Bashar Assad belongs.

Syria's armed opposition initially welcomed jihadists including ISIS members in their fight against Assad.

But the group's harsh interpretation of Islam and quest for domination of captured territory sparked a backlash against it that began in January.

A coalition of rebel groups pushed ISIS out of much of northern Syria, but it has recaptured much of that territory in recent months and has a strong presence in Hajar al-Aswad.

More than 180,000 people have been killed in Syria since the beginning of the uprising against Assad that began in March 2011.

Syria rebels, ISIS in 'non-aggression' pact near Damascus | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

BEIRUT: Suspected Nusra Front and ISIS militants attacked several stone quarries near Arsal’s hills Friday, destroying equipment and stealing bulldozers, according to some media reports.

While several media outlets said the attacks were carried out by fighters with the Nusra Front, Lebanon's National News Agency reported that militants from both the Nusra Front and ISIS had raided the three quarries - belonging to Mohammad Alouli, Melhem Hujeiri and Hani Hujeiri - destroying machines and driving back to the hills with several stolen bulldozers.

Suspected militants attack quarries outside Lebanon's Arsal, steal bulldozers | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

*Four Hezbollah fighters killed near border village | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
HERMEL, Lebanon: At least four Hezbollah fighters were killed overnight Wednesday during clashes with jihadists on the outskirts of a Lebanese border village in the Bekaa Valley, security sources told The Daily Star Thursday.

Fierce clashes erupted between Hezbollah fighters and rebel groups a few kilometers away from the village of Ras Baalbek, near a Hezbollah position in the region.

A total of 17 people were either killed or wounded but only four men were identified as Lebanese resistance fighters, the source said.

The incident would have remained under wraps if the two ambulances had not broken down on their way to a Bekaa Valley hospital, a source said on condition of anonymity.

Syrian troops, backed by Hezbollah, have been battling rebel and jihadist groups along the border with Lebanon to root out opposition fighters who have infiltrated the eastern frontier.

Last month, the Lebanese Army engaged in fierce clashes with militants from Syria for five days in which dozens of Islamist fighters and at least 19 soldiers were killed in the border town of Arsal, a few kilometers from Ras Baalbek.

The militants captured at least 30 soldiers and policemen during the fighting. Nusra Front has so far released seven while ISIS has beheaded two Army troops.

Four Hezbollah fighters killed near border village | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

As 12th September 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

@Alienoz_TR ^legend please ? 

I'm guessing: 

grey = IS
yellow = Kurds
green = FSA
pink? = government controlled ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

gau8av said:


> @Alienoz_TR ^legend please ?
> 
> I'm guessing:
> 
> grey = IS
> yellow = Kurds
> green = FSA
> pink? = government controlled ?


Yup, that's right


----------



## Superboy

Rebels only control some of the countryside. That's bad in term of logistics, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS Says It Executed David Cawthorne Haines, British Aid Worker*

The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria released a video on Saturday that showed what appeared to be the beheading of a British citizen, David Cawthorne Haines, an aid worker who is seen kneeling on a bare hill in a landscape that appears identical to where two American journalists were killed by the group in back-to-back-executions in the past month, according to footage and a transcript released by SITE Intelligence, which tracks the terrorist group.

In the moments before his death, Mr. Haines, 44, like the two journalists killed before him, reads a script in which he blames his country’s leaders for his killing. Addressing Prime Minister David Cameron of Britain, he says, “You entered voluntarily into a coalition with the United States against the Islamic State, just as your predecessor Tony Blair did, following a trend among our British prime ministers who can’t find the courage to say no to the Americans.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/w...cawthorne-haines-british-aid-worker.html?_r=0


----------



## Syrian Lion

it is not Syrian civil war, it is Syrian war against international terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Alienoz_TR

PKK/PYD killed more than 40 Sunni Arabs, mostly civilians as a retaliation around Hasakah.

http://www.sirajpress.com/مقال/الـ-...-أكثر-من-40-شهيداً-بعضهم-أُعدم-ميدانياً/3451/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Has Putin delivered MiG-29M2 and Yak-130 jets yet?


----------



## JUBA

Alienoz_TR said:


>



what's the newest map ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Just read the news that Turkey is not willing to take part in operation against IS and is not going to let US use Incirlik base .

Mentioning that , They have demanded fall of Syrian Government ( especially Assad ) if any operation starts against IS .

It seems Kerry couldn't achieve much in Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@WebMaster


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIS Draws Steady Stream of Recruits From Turkey*​ANKARA, Turkey — Having spent most of his youth as a drug addict in one of the poorest neighborhoods of Turkey’s capital, Can did not think he had much to lose when he was smuggled into Syria with 10 of his childhood friends to join the world’s most extreme jihadist group.

After 15 days at a training camp in the Syrian city of Raqqa, the de facto headquarters of the group, the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, the 27-year-old Can was assigned to a fighting unit. He said he shot two men and participated in a public execution. It was only after he buried a man alive that he was told he had become a full ISIS fighter.

“When you fight over there, it’s like being in a trance,” said Can, who asked to be referred to only by his middle name for fear of reprisal. “Everyone shouts, ‘God is the greatest,’ which gives you divine strength to kill the enemy without being fazed by blood or splattered guts,” he said.

*Hundreds of foreign fighters, including some from Europe and the United States, have joined the ranks of ISIS in its self-proclaimed caliphate that sweeps over vast territories of Iraq and Syria. But one of the biggest source of recruits is neighboring Turkey, a NATO member with an undercurrent of Islamist discontent. *

As many as 1,000 Turks have joined ISIS, according to Turkish news media reports and government officials here. Recruits cite the group’s ideological appeal to disaffected youths as well as the money it pays fighters from its flush coffers. The C.I.A. estimated last week that the group had from 20,000 to 31,500 fighters in Iraq and Syria.

The United States has put heavy pressure on Turkey’s president, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, to better police Turkey’s 560-mile-long border with Syria. *Washington wants Turkey to stanch the flow of foreign fighters and to stop ISIS from exporting the oil it produces on territory it holds in Syria and Iraq.*

So far, Mr. Erdogan has resisted pleas to take aggressive steps against the group, citing the fate of 49 Turkish hostages ISIS has held since militants took over Iraq’s second-largest city, Mosul, in June. Turkey declined to sign a communiqué last Thursday that committed a number of regional states to take “appropriate” new measures to counter ISIS, frustrating American officials.

For years, Turkey has striven to set an example of Islamic democracy in the Middle East through its “zero problems with neighbors” prescription, the guiding principle of Ahmet Davutoglu, who recently became Turkey’s prime minister after serving for years as foreign minister. But miscalculations have left the country isolated and vulnerable in a region now plagued by war.

*Turkey has been criticized at home and abroad for an open border policy in the early days of the Syrian uprising. Critics say that policy was crucial to the rise of ISIS. Turkey had bet that rebel forces would quickly topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad, but as the war evolved, the extremists have benefited from the chaos.*

Turkish fighters recruited by ISIS say they identify more with the extreme form of Islamic governance practiced by ISIS than with the rule of the Turkish governing party, which has its roots in a more moderate form of Islam.

Hacibayram, a ramshackle neighborhood in the heart of Ankara’s tourist district, has morphed into an ISIS recruitment hub over the past year. Locals say up to 100 residents have gone to fight for the group in Syria.

“It began when a stranger with a long, coarse beard started showing up in the neighborhood,” recalled Arif Akbas, the neighborhood’s elected headman of 30 years, who oversees local affairs. “The next thing we knew, all the drug addicts started going to the mosque.”

One of the first men to join ISIS from the neighborhood was Ozguzhan Gozlemcioglu, known to his ISIS counterparts as Muhammad Salef. In three years, he has risen to the status of a regional commander in Raqqa, *and locals say he frequently travels in and out of Ankara, each time making sure to take back new recruits with him.*

Mehmet Arabaci, a Hacibayram resident who assists with distributing government aid to the poor, said younger members of the local community found online pictures of Mr. Gozlemcioglu with weapons on the field and immediately took interest. Children have started to spend more time online since the municipality knocked down the only school in the area last year as part of an aggressive urban renewal project.

“There are now seven mosques in the vicinity, but not one school,” Mr. Arabaci said. “The lives of children here are so vacant that they find any excuse to be sucked into action.”

Playing in the rubble of a demolished building on a recent hot day here, two young boys staged a fight with toy guns.

When a young Syrian girl walked past them, they pounced on her, knocking her to the floor and pushing their toy rifles against her head. “I’m going to kill you, whore,” one of the boys shouted before launching into sound effects that imitated a machine gun.

The other boy quickly lost interest and walked away. “Toys are so boring,” he said. “I have real guns upstairs.”

*The boy’s father, who owns a nearby market, said he fully supported ISIS’s vision for Islamic governance and hoped to send the boy and his other sons to Raqqa when they are older.*

“The diluted form of Islam practiced in Turkey is an insult to the religion,” he said giving only his initials, T.C., to protect his identity. “In the Islamic State you lead a life of discipline as dictated by God, and then you are rewarded. Children there have parks and swimming pools. Here, my children play in the dirt.”

But when Can returned from Raqqa after three months with two of the original 10 friends he had left with, he was full of regret.

“ISIS is brutal,” he said. “They interpret the Quran for their own gains. God never ordered Muslims to kill Muslims.”

Still, he said many were drawn to the group for financial reasons, as it appealed to disadvantaged youth in less prosperous parts of Turkey. “When you fight, they offer $150 a day. Then everything else is free,” he said. “Even the shopkeepers give you free products out of fear.”

ISIS recruitment in Hacibayram caught the news media’s attention in June when a local 14-year-old recruit came back to the neighborhood after he was wounded in a shelling attack in Raqqa. *The boy’s father, Yusuf, said that the government had made no formal inquiry into the episode and that members of the local community had started to condemn what they saw as inaction by the authorities.

“There are clearly recruitment centers being set up in Ankara and elsewhere in Turkey, but the government doesn’t seem to care,” said Aaron Stein, a fellow at the Royal United Services Institute, a London-based think tank. “It seems their hatred for Bashar al-Assad and their overly nuanced view of what radical Islam is has led to a very short- and narrow-sighted policy that has serious implications.”

The Interior Ministry and National Police Department did not respond to requests for comment.

On a recent afternoon in Ankara, Mr. Erdogan and Mr. Davutoglu came to pray at the historic Haci Bayram Veli Mosque, just over 100 yards away from an underground mosque used by a radical Salafi sect known to oversee ISIS recruits.

When news of their visit reached the neighborhood, several residents scurried down the steep hill hoping to catch an opportunity to raise the issue.*

*
At the same time, a 10-year-old boy lingered in his family’s shop, laughing at the crowd rushing to get a glimpse of the two leaders. He had just listened to a long lecture from his father celebrating ISIS’ recent beheading of James Foley, an American journalist. “He was an agent and deserved to die,” the man told his son, half-smirking through his thick beard.

To which the boy replied, “Journalists, infidels of this country; we’ll kill them all.”
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...is-a-steady-source-of-isis-recruits.html?_r=0
________________________________________________________________________
______________

@Sinan 
as you can see here, another evidence that AKP supports terrorists in Syria, by allowing them to freely roam in Turkey and cross the border easily, in addition to recruit terrorists. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> *ISIS Draws Steady Stream of Recruits From Turkey*​ANKARA, Turkey — Having spent most of his youth as a drug addict in one of the poorest neighborhoods of Turkey’s capital, Can did not think he had much to lose when he was smuggled into Syria with 10 of his childhood friends to join the world’s most extreme jihadist group.
> 
> After 15 days at a training camp in the Syrian city of Raqqa, the de facto headquarters of the group, the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, the 27-year-old Can was assigned to a fighting unit. He said he shot two men and participated in a public execution. It was only after he buried a man alive that he was told he had become a full ISIS fighter.
> 
> “When you fight over there, it’s like being in a trance,” said Can, who asked to be referred to only by his middle name for fear of reprisal. “Everyone shouts, ‘God is the greatest,’ which gives you divine strength to kill the enemy without being fazed by blood or splattered guts,” he said.
> 
> *Hundreds of foreign fighters, including some from Europe and the United States, have joined the ranks of ISIS in its self-proclaimed caliphate that sweeps over vast territories of Iraq and Syria. But one of the biggest source of recruits is neighboring Turkey, a NATO member with an undercurrent of Islamist discontent. *
> 
> As many as 1,000 Turks have joined ISIS, according to Turkish news media reports and government officials here. Recruits cite the group’s ideological appeal to disaffected youths as well as the money it pays fighters from its flush coffers. The C.I.A. estimated last week that the group had from 20,000 to 31,500 fighters in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> The United States has put heavy pressure on Turkey’s president, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, to better police Turkey’s 560-mile-long border with Syria. *Washington wants Turkey to stanch the flow of foreign fighters and to stop ISIS from exporting the oil it produces on territory it holds in Syria and Iraq.*
> 
> So far, Mr. Erdogan has resisted pleas to take aggressive steps against the group, citing the fate of 49 Turkish hostages ISIS has held since militants took over Iraq’s second-largest city, Mosul, in June. Turkey declined to sign a communiqué last Thursday that committed a number of regional states to take “appropriate” new measures to counter ISIS, frustrating American officials.
> 
> For years, Turkey has striven to set an example of Islamic democracy in the Middle East through its “zero problems with neighbors” prescription, the guiding principle of Ahmet Davutoglu, who recently became Turkey’s prime minister after serving for years as foreign minister. But miscalculations have left the country isolated and vulnerable in a region now plagued by war.
> 
> *Turkey has been criticized at home and abroad for an open border policy in the early days of the Syrian uprising. Critics say that policy was crucial to the rise of ISIS. Turkey had bet that rebel forces would quickly topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad, but as the war evolved, the extremists have benefited from the chaos.*
> 
> Turkish fighters recruited by ISIS say they identify more with the extreme form of Islamic governance practiced by ISIS than with the rule of the Turkish governing party, which has its roots in a more moderate form of Islam.
> 
> Hacibayram, a ramshackle neighborhood in the heart of Ankara’s tourist district, has morphed into an ISIS recruitment hub over the past year. Locals say up to 100 residents have gone to fight for the group in Syria.
> 
> “It began when a stranger with a long, coarse beard started showing up in the neighborhood,” recalled Arif Akbas, the neighborhood’s elected headman of 30 years, who oversees local affairs. “The next thing we knew, all the drug addicts started going to the mosque.”
> 
> One of the first men to join ISIS from the neighborhood was Ozguzhan Gozlemcioglu, known to his ISIS counterparts as Muhammad Salef. In three years, he has risen to the status of a regional commander in Raqqa, *and locals say he frequently travels in and out of Ankara, each time making sure to take back new recruits with him.*
> 
> Mehmet Arabaci, a Hacibayram resident who assists with distributing government aid to the poor, said younger members of the local community found online pictures of Mr. Gozlemcioglu with weapons on the field and immediately took interest. Children have started to spend more time online since the municipality knocked down the only school in the area last year as part of an aggressive urban renewal project.
> 
> “There are now seven mosques in the vicinity, but not one school,” Mr. Arabaci said. “The lives of children here are so vacant that they find any excuse to be sucked into action.”
> 
> Playing in the rubble of a demolished building on a recent hot day here, two young boys staged a fight with toy guns.
> 
> When a young Syrian girl walked past them, they pounced on her, knocking her to the floor and pushing their toy rifles against her head. “I’m going to kill you, whore,” one of the boys shouted before launching into sound effects that imitated a machine gun.
> 
> The other boy quickly lost interest and walked away. “Toys are so boring,” he said. “I have real guns upstairs.”
> 
> *The boy’s father, who owns a nearby market, said he fully supported ISIS’s vision for Islamic governance and hoped to send the boy and his other sons to Raqqa when they are older.*
> 
> “The diluted form of Islam practiced in Turkey is an insult to the religion,” he said giving only his initials, T.C., to protect his identity. “In the Islamic State you lead a life of discipline as dictated by God, and then you are rewarded. Children there have parks and swimming pools. Here, my children play in the dirt.”
> 
> But when Can returned from Raqqa after three months with two of the original 10 friends he had left with, he was full of regret.
> 
> “ISIS is brutal,” he said. “They interpret the Quran for their own gains. God never ordered Muslims to kill Muslims.”
> 
> Still, he said many were drawn to the group for financial reasons, as it appealed to disadvantaged youth in less prosperous parts of Turkey. “When you fight, they offer $150 a day. Then everything else is free,” he said. “Even the shopkeepers give you free products out of fear.”
> 
> ISIS recruitment in Hacibayram caught the news media’s attention in June when a local 14-year-old recruit came back to the neighborhood after he was wounded in a shelling attack in Raqqa. *The boy’s father, Yusuf, said that the government had made no formal inquiry into the episode and that members of the local community had started to condemn what they saw as inaction by the authorities.
> 
> “There are clearly recruitment centers being set up in Ankara and elsewhere in Turkey, but the government doesn’t seem to care,” said Aaron Stein, a fellow at the Royal United Services Institute, a London-based think tank. “It seems their hatred for Bashar al-Assad and their overly nuanced view of what radical Islam is has led to a very short- and narrow-sighted policy that has serious implications.”
> 
> The Interior Ministry and National Police Department did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> On a recent afternoon in Ankara, Mr. Erdogan and Mr. Davutoglu came to pray at the historic Haci Bayram Veli Mosque, just over 100 yards away from an underground mosque used by a radical Salafi sect known to oversee ISIS recruits.
> 
> When news of their visit reached the neighborhood, several residents scurried down the steep hill hoping to catch an opportunity to raise the issue.*
> 
> *At the same time, a 10-year-old boy lingered in his family’s shop, laughing at the crowd rushing to get a glimpse of the two leaders. He had just listened to a long lecture from his father celebrating ISIS’ recent beheading of James Foley, an American journalist. “He was an agent and deserved to die,” the man told his son, half-smirking through his thick beard.
> 
> To which the boy replied, “Journalists, infidels of this country; we’ll kill them all.”
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...is-a-steady-source-of-isis-recruits.html?_r=0
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ______________
> 
> @Sinan
> as you can see here, another evidence that AKP supports terrorists in Syria, by allowing them to freely roam in Turkey and cross the border easily, in addition to recruit terrorists. *



You will see these BS articles a lot. As Turkey refused contribute to coalition that has been deviced by US to fight ISIS.

Iranian media was writing these BS articles, now Western media started the same BS and they will continue to do so, until we agree to attack on ISIS (which will never happen)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> You will see these BS articles a lot. As Turkey refused contribute to coalition that has been deviced by US to fight ISIS.
> 
> Iranian media was writing these BS articles, now Western media started the same BS and they will continue to do so, until we agree to attack on ISIS (which will never happen)


and why did Turkey refused to fight ISIS? remember that leaked conversation? they were about to invade Syrian under the name of fighting ISIS, and now when the whole world is getting together they refused?  what Turkey fear? AKP knows that ISIS cells are inside Turkey, thus they refused to go to war with ISIS with the rest of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> and why did Turkey refused to fight ISIS? remember that leaked conversation? they were about to invade Syrian under the name of fighting ISIS, and now when the whole world is getting together they refused?  what Turkey fear? AKP knows that ISIS cells are inside Turkey, thus they refused to go to war with ISIS with the rest of the world?



49 Turkish hostages being held by ISIS. What do you expect us to do ?

Sacrifice them like lambs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Rebels only control some of the countryside. That's bad in term of logistics, no?


Syria has 3 major resources:

1) Oil & gas.
2) Agriculture.
3) Water & hydro-energy.

All of these are lost to Assad. He is a walking dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Syria has 3 major resources:
> 
> 1) Oil & gas.
> 2) Agriculture.
> 3) Water & hydro-energy.
> 
> All of these are lost to Assad. He is a walking dead.


Don't forget he control the sea and that's very important .

About the oil well I agree they must have bombed those facilities ages ago .

And by the way those vast grey area is desert not farmland .


----------



## Mustafandi

Who's going to stop those brazen Yankees? They meddle into everything just. Here in Middle East region they've made such a stir that we have to pacify things up to present moment. Biggest trouble is that they bring mostly radical elements into power who create complete chavoc 



.
Here those are tough Islamists and I see source of the future big trouble in It!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> PKK/PYD killed more than 40 Sunni Arabs, mostly civilians as a retaliation around Hasakah.
> 
> http://www.sirajpress.com/مقال/الـ-...-أكثر-من-40-شهيداً-بعضهم-أُعدم-ميدانياً/3451/



Bullshit claims, I would have nothing against if true to be honest but it's not. Only a fool would belive that, I mean YPG don't even allow pictures of dead rats to be taken. These civilians refused to work with IS against YPG and therefore got killed who are pushing really hard and have already liberated more than 10 villages on the way to Til Hamis.



JEskandari said:


> Don't forget he control the sea and that's very important .
> 
> About the oil well I agree they must have bombed those facilities ages ago .
> 
> And by the way those vast grey area is desert not farmland .



Most of farmlands are in the Kurdish regions and so is most of the oil. Problem is that the regime built all the refineries in central-western Syria pumping it all the way there. So the little oil coming out and being refined is more of health risk than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511930208656846848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511930681476521984
Seems like they will be trying a final push to storm Kobane 



Also a deal seem to have been made between SAA and IS that they will leave the Gweran neighbourhood in Hassakeh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511937402626408448


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> Since the old thread disappeared,


Why the "*SYRIA CIVIL WAR*" title? Syria has been invaded and attacked by foreign forces...From Turkey, Israel and Jordan...



500 said:


> All of these are lost to Assad. He is a walking dead.



you said that since of the beginning of the Syrian invasion...He still there, and he will be there after Netanyahu, and the two larvae minions king o the sauds and the Jordanians..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Why the "*SYRIA CIVIL WAR*" title?


Because its a war between Syrians. There are some foreigners who fight for rebels and some foreigners who fight for the regime, same happened during the civil war in Spain for example. But it does not change the fact there is a civil war.

Even Syria's main ally Russia says there is a civil war.



> From Turkey, Israel and Jordan...


No one came from Israel. There are couple Israeli Arabs who joined ISIS, but they did not come in Syria from Israel but went abroad and entered Syria from other countries.

There are some Israeli Druze who went to fight for Assad though.



> you said that since of the beginning of the Syrian invasion...He still there, and he will be there after Netanyahu, and the two larvae minions king o the sauds and the Jordanians..


Yes I said that and as u see I was right. Assad lost all the resources and mots of the territory. 

Note, I never said that his days are numbered or something like that. I know that he can prolong that agony for many many years.

As for Netanayhu, he is not the Israeli regime. The Israeli regime is a democracy and it is not going anywhere unlike the Netanyahus.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Because its a war between Syrians.




No it's not. ISIS citizens in Syria no longer have Syrian citizenship.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Seems it was true that the 3000 men gathering is aimed to take over Kobane region. It's over an year since the siege yet they have just lost more land in favor of YPG.












A Zagros sniper, seems like PKK moved the production of these to Rojava. Those humvees looks to have belonged to ISOF perhaps?






Also YPG's mission in Til Hamis has been concluded.


----------



## Fukuoka

Sinan said:


> Iranian media was writing these BS articles, now Western media started the same BS and they will continue to do so, until we agree to attack on ISIS (which will never happen)


What makes you believe it? Iran is under embargo, the JEWS leaders rule JEW NATO countries: Obama, Sarkozy, Hollande, Cameron, Fabius...

Even with their massive lies they must sometimes admit they command zionist ISIS


----------



## Solomon2

*Report: Al Qaeda Rebels Seize UN Arms, Uniforms in Syria*
Syrian envoy accuses Israel of 'letting' Nusra Front take control of Syrian side of the border, confirms rebels now control Syrian Golan.

By AFP

First Publish: 9/16/2014, 9:48 PM





Nusra Front fighter in Syria Reuters​Syrian rebels linked to Al Qaeda have seized UN weapons, uniforms andvehicles from peacekeepers in the Golan and set up a "safe zone" to wage attacks, the Syrian ambassador said Tuesday.

The United Nations on Monday was forced to pull back hundreds of peacekeepers to the Israeli side of the Golan after Syrian rebels advanced on their positions.

Syrian Ambassador Bashar Jaafari confirmed that fighters from the Nusra Front "had succeeded in occupying all of the Syrian side" of the Golan, driving out the troops from the UN Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF).

"The terrorists are now using United Nations cars, which hold the emblem of the United Nations forces in the Golan. They are using the uniform of the UNDOF, the weapons of UNDOF, the positions of UNDOR to shell on the Syrian army as well as on the civilians in villages," Jaafari told reporters.

The UN Security Council is due to discuss the crisis on the Golan during a session on Wednesday after more than 40 Fijian UNDOF troops were held hostage for two weeks by Al-Nusra.

Jaafari accused Israel, Qatar and Jordan of being behind a "very big plot" to destabilize Syria by "letting" the Syrian rebels take control of part of the buffer to set up a "safe zone" from where it can wage attacks.

A new report by UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon listed several clashes on the Golan since May, but said UNDOF must stay the course and continue to fulfill its mandate.

UNDOF monitors a 1974 ceasefire between Israel and Syria on the Golan Heights.

Israel captured the 1,200 square kilometers (460 square miles) of the Golan during the Six-Day War of 1967, then annexed it in 1981. 

Some 510 square kilometres of the Golan remain on the Syrian side of theceasefire line, with UNDOF overseeing a buffer zone stretching some 70kilometres from Lebanon in the north, to Jordan in the south. 

UNDOF's mandate is renewed every six months, and currently runs until December 31.

Six countries contribute troops to the 1,200-strong UN force on the Golan: Fiji, India, Ireland, Nepal, the Netherlands and the Philippines.

_Arutz Sheva Staff contributed to this report._


----------



## Fukuoka

Seize without combats. Strange


----------



## Superboy

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/18/world/middleeast/assad-forces-attack-moderate-insurgents.html?_r=0


----------



## Ceylal

Sinan said:


> You will see these BS articles a lot. As Turkey *refused *contribute to coalition that has been deviced by US to fight ISIS.


You answered yourself. Turkey is training, financing, army and facilitating their crossing to Syria and Iraq...And please save us from, they got 40 of our diplomates hostages! 40 hostages , can tell you a lot of the degree of Turkey's implication.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> You answered yourself. Turkey is training, financing, army and facilitating their crossing to Syria and Iraq...


No such thing.



Ceylal said:


> And please save us from, they got 40 of our diplomates hostages! 40 hostages , can tell you a lot of the degree of Turkey's implication.


Okay, i save you now go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Because its a war between Syrians. There are some foreigners who fight for rebels and some foreigners who fight for the regime, same happened during the civil war in Spain for example. But it does not change the fact there is a civil war.
> 
> Even Syria's main ally Russia says there is a civil war.


Not true...It is a war imposed on the Syrians...They called Algerian black deceny a civil war too..As it was imposed on Algeria, it was imposed on Syria by the same actors..Saudi Arabia, Nato, United states, and EU



> Yes I said that and as u see I was right. Assad lost all the resources and mots of the territory.



no, you are totally wrong until the past three weeks when ISIS took the big Syrian air force base. I think the fall of the base was deliberate and Assad betrayed the Syrians that were siding with him. I believe he is aiming to create an alaoui state after the discovery of large gas deposits in Syrian shores.



> As for Netanayhu, he is not the Israeli regime. The Israeli regime is a democracy and it is not going anywhere unlike the Netanyahus.


You have tendency to forget that Israel is a middle eastern country...Nobody believe that Israel is a democratic country in the sense of the world, your leaders are chosen too and election is just a procedure with no teeth.. if Israel is democratic, how come Tipzi Livni is not the prime minister, her party beat Netanyahu's and how come Peres chose Netanyahu to form a government instead of the real winner.


----------



## Syrian Lion

US General Dempsey: Our Arab Allies Funded ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Not true...It is a war imposed on the Syrians...They called Algerian black deceny a civil war too..As it was imposed on Algeria, it was imposed on Syria by the same actors..Saudi Arabia, Nato, United states, and EU


The war in Algeria was also civil no doubt. 



> no, you are totally wrong until the past three weeks when ISIS took the big Syrian air force base. I think the fall of the base was deliberate and Assad betrayed the Syrians that were siding with him. I believe he is aiming to create an alaoui state after the discovery of large gas deposits in Syrian shores.


Now it turns more like Syria-Iraq civil war.



> You have tendency to forget that Israel is a middle eastern country...Nobody believe that Israel is a democratic country in the sense of the world, your leaders are chosen too and election is just a procedure with no teeth.. if Israel is democratic, how come Tipzi Livni is not the prime minister, her party beat Netanyahu's and how come Peres chose Netanyahu to form a government instead of the real winner.


Israel is a parliamentary democracy. Peres did not chose anything, majority of Knesset members recommended Netanyahu to form a government thats why he was selected.


----------



## Hakan

Wheres the map that shows who controls what? I think it gets updated daily.

Thanks.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Another massacre by FSA , this time against toddler and neonate by injecting Atracurium to them in the guise of vaccination .

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/18/w...en-die-after-vaccinations.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## Al-Kurdi

It's not going well in Kobane, several villages have been lost but there isn't much they can do as IS have much bigger advantage in weaponry and ammo, it's unlimited for them. And they have all types of weapons in their disposal that they have captured from SAA and IA.

not good 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512604541288607746


----------



## 500

Kaan said:


> Wheres the map that shows who controls what? I think it gets updated daily.
> 
> Thanks.


Wiki maps are good:

Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Template:Iraqi insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







@deSyracuse Syria civil war (8 September 2014) - uMap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Alienoz_TR 

ISIS attacking Kobane... what news ? Do you have any videos from ISIS side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> ISIS attacking Kobane... what news ? Do you have any videos from ISIS side?



See @500 's map above. Yellow zone between Euphrates River and Tel Abyad is no more. PKK/PYD defences collapsed. More than 21 villages have fallen to IS. IS is 10km or 25km away from Ayn Al Arab (Kobane).

I am busy nowadays, havent time to write on forum. If i came across any news, i'll post it.

- I have seen a video where IS' T-62 tank shelling Kurdish defenders who took cover and shooting behind a wall.
- I have seen a video regarding to funerals of Jabhat al Akrad (Kurdish Front) from Afrin.

Give me time to look it again and translate.

-----

YPG militants captured

Usama Ni - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Captured YPG vehicle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512543734396121088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo province : ISIS have taken over 3 village on al-Forat river in the western countryside of Ein al-Arab, what rose the number of villages which were taken over by ISIS in the past 48 hours into 24, after violent clashes against YPG, confirmed reports of human losses in both sides.
> warplanes raided Kafar Hamra near Asia medicine factory, no reports of losses.
> helicopters dropped explosive barrels on Bab al-Neirab in Old Aleppo .
> clashes continued in al-Rashden and al-Ameria neighborhoods between regime forces and Islamic battalions .
> Islamic battalions bombarded with mortars regime bastions in al-Brej area and in the first section of the industrial city, no reports of losses.
> warplanes raided A'zaz town, what killed 2 men and a woman and wounded no less than 8 ( including 5 children and 2 women ).



Source: SOHR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Very sad news form Kobane , IS is advancing towards the city .

People are heading to the border but Turkey's guards don't allow them to enter Turkey's soil .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*These photos are from the latest IS offensive against YPG. 
I can't post the link, it contains extreme graphic pictures. 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes in Hani town, east of Ayn Al Arab/Kobani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Two Lebanese soldiers killed in Arsal blast | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
BAALBEK, Lebanon: Two Lebanese soldiers were killed Friday in a roadside bomb that targeted an Army patrol unit in the northeastern region of Arsal, security sources told The Daily Star.

The explosion occurred as the unit made its way to Wadi Hmeid on the outskirts of the Arsal, near the border with Syria, the source, speaking on condition of anonymity, said.

Two soldiers, Mohammad Daher and Ali al-Kharrat, died of wounds they sustained from the blast, the source said, while three others, identified as Mahmoud Fadel, Yehya Mheish and Mohammad al-Baghrini, were wounded.

Daher was from the northern village of Aydamoun in Akkar while Kharrat was from the coastal city of Sidon.

A source at the hospital in Arsal told The Daily Star that one of the wounded was in critical condition and had been transferred to another hospital. The other two are stable and remain in Arsal. The source said all three suffered head wounds, along with injuries to their arms.

Soldiers quickly cordoned off the area of the explosion. Hours later, the Lebanese Army confirmed the deadly incident, saying the blast occurred around 12:15 p.m. and that the military police had launched an investigation.

Military units launched raids in several parts of Arsal including Wadi Hmeid in search of militants as Syrian jets bombed the outskirts of the region, a security source said.

The Lebanese Army has beefed up security in the northeastern region following last month's clashes with militant fighters from ISIS and Nusra Front who sought to overrun the town, which provided the gunmen with a strategic smuggling route between Lebanon and Syria.

Soldiers have arrested a number of Syrians suspected of belonging to radical groups as well as involvement in the clashes that have left 19 soldiers dead.

Nusra Front and ISIS are holding at least 22 soldiers and policemen captured during the fighting in Arsal. ISIS has so far beheaded two soldiers, while Nusra has released seven as a sign of goodwill.

The border with Syria is believed to have been infiltrated by large numbers of militants affiliated with ISIS and Nusra Front, who have claimed responsibility for several suicide attacks in Lebanon over the last year.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Tammam Salam followed up on the latest developers in Arsal, contacting Defense Minister Samir Moqbel and Army commander Army Gen. Jean Kahwagi.

Salam stressed on the need to remain alert and ready to face "the takfiri forces" in their attacks in Arsal.

Two Lebanese soldiers killed in Arsal blast | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is advancing towards the town of Ayn Al Arab / Kobane. YPG access to Euphrates River has been cut, IS is closing the pocket from west, east and south. Kurdish sources say 100 villages have been evacuated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512936670015258625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512915042749415424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

*Turkey opens border after tension between Syrian Kurds fleeing ISIL and security forces*

*



*
​Turkish authorities opened the border with Syria on Sept. 19 to let hundreds of Kurds fleeing from the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) to cross into Turkey.

*"We will take in our brothers fleeing to Anatolia from Syria or any other place without any ethnic or sectarian discrimination," Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu said Sept. 19 during his visit to Azerbaijan. "The entries have started now," he said. *

The measure came a few hours after tension broke between security forces and locals who reacted against officials who were keeping Syrian refugees waiting at the border with the province of Şanlıurfa. Turkish police and troops resorted to tear gas and water cannon to disperse the crowd that massed near the wire fence separating the two countries, Doğan News Agency reported. The report also said a woman was injured after stepping on a land mine that triggered an explosion.

*Live television footage showed Syrian Kurds, mostly women and children, crossing to the Turkish side of the border in the southeastern village of Dikmetaş, under tight security. Sounds of gunfire were still being heard in Dikmetaş, in a sign of ongoing clashes, reports said. *

*"We have taken in 4,000 brothers. The number might increase. Their needs will be met. This is a humanitarian mission," Davutoğlu said. "As long as Turkey remains strong, and has a capacity, it will help everyone seeking refuge," he added. *

The move came after a day after Davutoğlu announced Ankara’s intention to provide assistance to Syrian Kurds inside Syria, adding that the border would only be opened in the event of increased security threats. 

During a press confrence late Sept. 18, Davutoğlu said he had instructed the governors of border provinces to provide assistance to Syrians in need.

Thousands of Syrian Kurds fled their homes after ISIL's latest offensive on Kobane, one of the three cantons of Rojava. Monitoring groups said the jihadists had seized 21 villages, using heavy weaponry in the attacks, while locals warned that the group was committing massacres and kidnapping women in the newly seized areas.
Turkey opens border after tension between Syrian Kurds fleeing ISIL and security forces - MIDEAST






Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is advancing towards the town of Ayn Al Arab / Kobane. YPG access to Euphrates River has been cut, IS is closing the pocket from west, east and south. Kurdish sources say 100 villages have been evacuated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512936670015258625
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512915042749415424


Thanks for the info. I feel sorry for the civilians in the area. Hopefully they will be able to escape IS terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Map regarding to recent events. IS launched the assault with 3000 to 6000 men from three direction. Within 48 hours time, PYD have retreated from 24 villages and Kurdish civilians evacuated about 100 villages. PYD militants' death are rising. I will not provide photo evidence due to change in forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Very sad news form Kobane , IS is advancing towards the city .
> 
> People are heading to the border but Turkey's guards don't allow them to enter Turkey's soil .



They also say that Turkey is delivering heavy weaponary to ISIS via railroad...... don't believe everything you heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Its always the civilians that pay the price in war. Look at these guys fleeing. I cant even imagine if I had to leave my house.

*Syrian Kurds who have already or are fleeing to Turkey*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo Province: The Islamic State has taken control over more than 60 villages in the countryside of Ayn al Arab ( Kobani) after withdrawal of YPG fighters from dozens of villages, information reported that dozens of thousands of Kurdish inhabitants have displaced from these villages.
> 
> The violent clashes between YPG and IS have still occurred leading to destroy 3 vehicles for IS by YPG and death of some IS fighters. in the meantime, the destiny of hundreds of Kurds from the villages that IS took control are still unknown.
> 
> The helicopters dropped a barrel bomb onto the neighborhood of Qadi Askar in the city of Aleppo.



Source: SOHR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Syrian Kurdish Civilians Fleeing ISIS.






































100+ Pictures of refugees
Hürriyet Daily News | PHOTO Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Only a chemical attack is the solution against IS .

There is no civilian in their supporters' cities Their men behead , Their women raise beheaders and their children are learning how to behead .

Chemical attack is a gift to Muslims , Jews , Christians , Yazidis , Atheists and above all humanity . Sooner it happens , Less innocent people will be killed .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513035203799818241


----------



## mylegend

Chemical weapon is a curse, not a gift to humanity. As you speak, you do know Iran is a victim of Saddam's Chemical attack. Furthermore, unlike nuclear weapon, chemical weapon never deter war among nations. 


S00R3NA said:


> Only a chemical attack is the solution against IS .
> 
> There is no civilian in their supporters' cities Their men behead , Their women raise beheaders and their children are learning how to behead .
> 
> Chemical attack is a gift to Muslims , Jews , Christians , Yazidis , Atheists and above all humanity . Sooner it happens , Less innocent people will be killed .


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Sinan , so ISIS released the Turkish hostages.... will Turkey now join the anti-isis group??

meanwhile.............

*ISIL Militants Filmed on a Tram in Istanbul as Erdogan Paves the Way for Jihadis to Attack Syria*
​A couple of Iraqi nationals have recently spotted two militants from the "Islamic State" (aka ISIL or ISIS) terrorist group riding a tram in Istanbul. They managed to film them with a mobile phone.

This comes amid Western hints and accusations that the Turkish government is providing support for ISIL, not only by facilitating their entry into Syria from its territories but also by providing them with shelter, medical treatment, and weaponry. Turkey has also decided not to participate in the anti-ISIL military coalition that is being led by the US and even includes such terror-sponsoring states as Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
*



*​


----------



## usernameless

Syrian Lion said:


> @Sinan , so ISIS released the Turkish hostages.... will Turkey now join the anti-isis group??
> 
> meanwhile.............
> 
> *ISIL Militants Filmed on a Tram in Istanbul as Erdogan Paves the Way for Jihadis to Attack Syria*
> ​A couple of Iraqi nationals have recently spotted two militants from the "Islamic State" (aka ISIL or ISIS) terrorist group riding a tram in Istanbul. They managed to film them with a mobile phone.
> 
> This comes amid Western hints and accusations that the Turkish government is providing support for ISIL, not only by facilitating their entry into Syria from its territories but also by providing them with shelter, medical treatment, and weaponry. Turkey has also decided not to participate in the anti-ISIL military coalition that is being led by the US and even includes such terror-sponsoring states as Saudi Arabia and Qatar.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


haven't they called the police? you can't expect all Turkish citizens to know that flag on the t-shirt, which you barely can see. There are enough such types among Turks, with quite long beards. Besides, who goes around with such a t-shirt? seems kinda suspicious that there are coincidentally also some Iraqis. I dont think this footage convinces enough that Turkey allows such IS types to freely roam around. For the same matter i can wear a t-shirt with a swastika (in nazi manner) and walk around in Syria, get filmed for 2 minutes, in order to prove that Syria allows Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513239251920908288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Islamic State advanced up to 10 km vicinity of Ayn Al Arab. Meanwhile, A delegate of terrorist PKK's political wing BDP has arrived in Ayn Al Arab.



> 18 fighters from the Islamic State, including a Chinese one, died while others were injured due to destroying 5 armored personnel carriers belonged to IS by YPG fighters in the countryside of Ayn al Arab.
> 
> the violent clashes between IS and YPG have still continued in the countryside of Ayn al Arab, where IS fighters could take control over more than 60 villages after withdrawal of YPG and displacement of dozens of Kurdish people while the destiny of hundreds of Kurdish civilians is still ambiguous where it is unknown whether they are hiding or being kidnapped or executed by IS.





> Aleppo Province: Violent clashes have erupted between IS fighters and YPG fighters in the village of Qarah Mog where there are a lot of Kurdish displaced people who were allowed by The Turkish authorities to enter the Turkish territory after staying in the open-air for 24 hours.
> 
> An explosive gas cylinder fell onto the neighborhood of Jam’eyyet al Zahraa in the city of Aleppo causing material damages.
> 
> Violent clashes have erupted between the regime forces supported by NDF, the Brigade of al Quds al Filastini, al Baath battalions and Hezbollah fighters from one side and the Islamic and rebel battalions, al Nusra Front and Ansra al Din Front from the other side near the mosque of al Rasol al A’zam in the neighborhood of Jam’eyyet al Zahraa in the west of Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

YPG in Efrin alongside Jabhat-Al Akrad and FSA are sending reinforcements to attack from the west. YPG's advance in Til Hamis continues and Peshmerga has arrived in Sere Kaniye, think they are gonna push from the east. 






It's the first time "ever"? we see an offensive this big by IS. It amazes me how their morale is still so high facing such a large force.


----------



## rmi5

@Alienoz_TR Bro, I just looked the map, and I saw that ISIS has captured almost all the rural area close to Ayn-Al-Arab, and Ayn-Al-Arab is apparently besieged by ISIS. What's your opinion about it? do they want to continue capturing kurdish regions in Syria?


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> The war in Algeria was also civil no doubt.



it was debunked several time. 
the 90's were planned, financed, and armed by foreign sources...Even your Uzis found their way to Algeria, thanks to Iran.




> Now it turns more like Syria-Iraq civil war.


Now its more likely that the Sykes-Picot agreement is being torn apart and we are witnessing a new remodeling of the Middle East..




> srael is a parliamentary democracy. Peres did not chose anything, majority of Knesset members recommended Netanyahu to form a government thats why he was selected.


You ca call it whatever you want.. it does resemble in many ways to governments in your area...You are no more democrat than your neighbors, the only difference you have a little more freedom of expression and the right to shout, without the fear of being shot or beheaded..


----------



## Random111

rmi5 said:


> @Alienoz_TR Bro, I just looked the map, and I saw that ISIS has captured almost all the rural area close to Ayn-Al-Arab, and Ayn-Al-Arab is apparently besieged by ISIS. What's your opinion about it? do they want to continue capturing kurdish regions in Syria?



ISIS is really good in feigning attacks and moving fighters quickly. They were close to overrunning Erbil untill the US stepped in, so they focused on a much weaker target. Capturing Ayn al Arab is relatively easy, they're boxed in now so I think it will be a siege.

Other regions are bigger/more back-up/easier to reach etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> @Alienoz_TR Bro, I just looked the map, and I saw that ISIS has captured almost all the rural area close to Ayn-Al-Arab, and Ayn-Al-Arab is apparently besieged by ISIS. What's your opinion about it? do they want to continue capturing kurdish regions in Syria?



IS has 1000 km zone behind and have support from local Arabs and worldwide Ummah, while Kurds have only Turkish border to retreat which is also hostile to Kurds. IS can take many hits, while Kurds can endure only one. With one hit, Kurds were expelled from 100 villages (as retaliation of PYD-SAA cooperation in Hasakah). 

- Terrain isnt suitable for hit&run tactics that Kurds have been using for hundreds of years.
- PYD is poorly equipped, some of them equipped with shotgun which is only effective in CQC. We are talking about open space here. My experience tell me even Ak-47 isnt suitable for such combat because of its inaccuracy and poorly designed sights.
- most importantly Kurds dont have factories behind, need foreign support for ammunition. KRG doesnt have it, either. Thats why westerners rushed to help Kurds. 
- Conventional warfare requires military experts, which Kurds lack, but IS has. I dont know (!) how IS got its military experts. But it has. Logistics, coordination between units... These are not fields where Kurds excel at. Kurds are part time fighters, they usually hit and then return to their camps or villages. We'll see.

I told you once about 300 million hungry Arabs. Backed by 1.6 billion Muslims. Poverty and drought are forcing low-class, hopeless youth to take arms to find a living. First wave of Arabic expansion will hit (or already has hit) Iraqi+ Syrian Shias and Kurds. This war wont end anytime near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo Province: Kurdish citizens said that IS fighters have executed 11 Kurdish people at least in the countryside of Ayn Al Rab, including 2 boys. They also executed 2 citizens in the city of Manbej, one on charge of “Apostasy” while the other on charge of “dealing with Awakenings”.
> 
> The clashes between the regime forces supported by NDF fighters and the rebel and Islamic battalions have continued on the outskirts of Bostan al Basha. Violent clashes have erupted between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters from one side and the Islamic and rebels’ battalions, al Nusra Front and Ansra al Din Front from the other side on the outskirts of Azizah village in the southern countryside. Other clashes took place between IS fighters against the Islamic and rebels’ battalions, al Nusra Front and the Brigade of al Akrad Front in the vicinity of Soran E’zaz town leading to kill a commander of an islamic battalion and information about casualties on IS fighters.
> 
> The warplanes carried out raids on the towns of Maskanah and Deir Hafer which are held by IS. The helicopters dropped 2 barrel bombs onto the highway of Hanano- al Sakhur leading to kill 5 people, including a woman and child, while others were injured. The helicopters also dropped 2 barrels bombs on the east of Hanano neighborhood leading to injure some people.
> 
> Some mortar shells launched by the Brigade of Shohadaa Bader struck the regime’s gatherings in the neighborhood of al Ashrafeyyi.





> Aleppo Province: The violent clashes between IS fighters and YPG fighters have erupted in the countryside of Ayn al Arab, coincided with the arrival of hundreds of fighters coming from the Kurdish regions in Turkey in order to join YPG.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513358034127814656


----------



## Random111

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS has 1000 km zone behind and have support from local Arabs and worldwide Ummah, while Kurds have only Turkish border to retreat which is also hostile to Kurds. IS can take many hits, while Kurds can endure only one. With one hit, Kurds were expelled from 100 villages (as retaliation of PYD-SAA cooperation in Hasakah).
> 
> - Terrain isnt suitable for hit&run tactics that Kurds have been using for hundreds of years.
> - PYD is poorly equipped, some of them equipped with shotgun which is only effective in CQC. We are talking about open space here. My experience tell me even Ak-47 isnt suitable for such combat because of its inaccuracy and poorly designed sights.
> - most importantly Kurds dont have factories behind, need foreign support for ammunition. KRG doesnt have it, either. Thats why westerners rushed to help Kurds.
> - Conventional warfare requires military experts, which Kurds lack, but IS has. I dont know (!) how IS got its military experts. But it has. Logistics, coordination between units... These are not fields where Kurds excel at. Kurds are part time fighters, they usually hit and then return to their camps or villages. We'll see.
> 
> I told you once about 300 million hungry Arabs. Backed by 1.6 billion Muslims. Poverty and drought are forcing low-class, hopeless youth to take arms to find a living. First wave of Arabic expansion will hit (or already has hit) Iraqi+ Syrian Shias and Kurds. This war wont end anytime near future.



Experience comes from ex-Baath military, disgrunted Sunni figures looking for power and simple Darwinism aka survival of the fittest. Most of the senior leadership got their experience fighting the Americans, and a lot of senior jihadists with experiences from Chechnya/Afghanistan/Pakistan (tribal areas) joined them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS executed 300 PYD/PKK militants who were taken captive during the recent assault. Meanwhile 400 PKK militants arrived in Ayn Al Arab/Kobane.

Turkish: IŞİD 300 PYD militanını kurşuna dizdi


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation as 20th September 2014. Meanwhile clashes between regime troops and IS continue around Palmyra/Tadmur and Sukhna, in the middle of the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS has 1000 km zone behind and have support from local Arabs and worldwide Ummah, while Kurds have only Turkish border to retreat which is also hostile to Kurds. IS can take many hits, while Kurds can endure only one. With one hit, Kurds were expelled from 100 villages (as retaliation of PYD-SAA cooperation in Hasakah).
> 
> - Terrain isnt suitable for hit&run tactics that Kurds have been using for hundreds of years.
> - PYD is poorly equipped, some of them equipped with shotgun which is only effective in CQC. We are talking about open space here. My experience tell me even Ak-47 isnt suitable for such combat because of its inaccuracy and poorly designed sights.
> - most importantly Kurds dont have factories behind, need foreign support for ammunition. KRG doesnt have it, either. Thats why westerners rushed to help Kurds.
> - Conventional warfare requires military experts, which Kurds lack, but IS has. I dont know (!) how IS got its military experts. But it has. Logistics, coordination between units... These are not fields where Kurds excel at. Kurds are part time fighters, they usually hit and then return to their camps or villages. We'll see.
> 
> I told you once about 300 million hungry Arabs. Backed by 1.6 billion Muslims. Poverty and drought are forcing low-class, hopeless youth to take arms to find a living. First wave of Arabic expansion will hit (or already has hit) Iraqi+ Syrian Shias and Kurds. This war wont end anytime near future.


That's a good analysis.
About the military experts of IS, the reason is that an important part of main body of IS is formed from Haras-Al-Jomhouri of Saddam Husein, and they were extremely talented. Also, Chechens, who some of them like Abu-Omar Shishani have served in armies(georgian army) are basically military experts as well. Also they have the experience in fighting against Russians, americans, SAA, and FSA!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pictures from Ayn Al Arab Offensive against PKK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes in eastern Homs Governorate (dated 23-24 Zilkaade 1435)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> First wave of Arabic expansion will hit (or already has hit) Iraqi+ Syrian Shias and Kurds. This war wont end anytime near future.




And the second ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> And the second ?



Lebanon, Iran. Lebanon is slowing evolving into civil war. Iran has its own internal issues with its own rebels.

Well, Libya gone rogue. We might see some impacts on Egypt, but will it turn to Islamic State as well? In order To Answer, time is required to see.

Also I expect an armed confrontation in Turkey's southeast. But thats not directly related to Islamists.

When I said Arabic invasion, I meant the expansion of an ideology, not necessarily expansion of Arabic tribes. But in smaller scales, I expect some ethnic or religious groups might be replaced by newcomers as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lebanon, Iran. Lebanon is slowing evolving into civil war.* Iran has its own internal issues with its own rebels*.


what do you mean ?


Alienoz_TR said:


> Well, Libya gone rogue. We might see some impacts on Egypt, but will it turn to Islamic State as well? In order To Answer, time is required to see.


patience needed there . things are not only always negative.



Alienoz_TR said:


> When I said Arabic invasion, I meant the expansion of an ideology, not necessarily expansion of Arabic tribes. But in smaller scales, I expect some ethnic or religious groups might be replaced by newcomers as well.


seriously ?
you have Arabs expending their ideology to Turkey ? do you ?
what 's the matter with "arabs" ??? that's nothing to do with being arab . if you mean groups like al qaida salafis or whatever,
they don't represent arabs 
don't put ethnic in something which is not ethnic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Alienoz_TR said:


> Iran has its own internal issues with its own rebels.


i am pretty sure our people are not living under pkk threat as yours does .

DAFUQ are u talking abt ? dont even begin on security cause everyone laughs the bejuses outta u


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hussein said:


> seriously ?
> you have Arabs expending their ideology to Turkey ? do you ?
> what 's the matter with "arabs" ??? that's nothing to do with being arab . if you mean groups like al qaida salafis or whatever,
> they don't represent arabs
> don't put ethnic in something which is not ethnic



In order to comprehend this chaos, you need to look at the socio-economic background of these events. Which is not purely ideological, neither economic nor ethnic... It has a bit from everything.

For example Sunni Arabs living in Syria and Iraq were oppressed by their governments. You might have seen that disadvantaged Sunni Arabs ruled by Shia governors live amongst ethnically not homogenous environment. From within came ISIS, later turned to IS.

It is deep discussion, we can talk about historical perspective of Sunni-Shia divide, or Turk-Kurd or Arab-Kurd rivalry. But we cant come into a understanding and our precious time would be wasted.

Current economic model wouldnt solve issues of modern Arab society. The difference between rich and poor can be easily observed in the internet age by arabs themselves.

Poor need means to find a way out. This ignites the war. They take up their arms and revolt against authority, i.e. Shia government. On the other hand, In Bahrain, in Yemen against Sunni governments. Sometimes against other ethnic groups whom they see traitors or opposing force, i.e. Kurds, Christians...

Once clashes start, those with strong ideologies create hope among youth, often drawing youth into their ranks. With such supra-national idelogies like Islamism, groups draw youth from all over the world. From USA to Indonesia.

This chaos is Partially ethnic issue, partially ideological, and partially economic. There is no clear line.



Hussein said:


> what do you mean ?



Iran is now fighting in the battlefields of Syria and Iraq. No longer covertly. Iranian soldiers are getting killed there. Saying Iran is unaffected by the war is no longer possible. Of course rich are unaffected, same as Alawites in Tartus.

Meanwhile growing discontent in Iranian society is being observed easily. We both know Iranian society is not strongly binded, but divided in ethnic lines.

That'd be a long war, Iran will be hit as well. With it, more KIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

take a cold shower , come back and continue posting none-sense .

enough for today , if your tank is empty


----------



## 1000

Theres no video/pic evidence of armed Iranians (fighting) in Iraq.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@1000 Iran has its hands full, fighting in multiple fronts.



> Two Iranian soldiers reported killed in fighting near Damascus, after forces retake nearby suburb



- See more at: Iranian soldiers killed fighting in Syria | Middle East Eye



> Iranian Quds Force Soldier Killed in Iraq Fighting Sunni Extremists
> Becomes First Reported Iranian Casualty in Fight With ISIS in Iraq



*http://online.wsj.com/articles/iran...-in-iraq-fighting-sunni-extremists-1402943891
*



> TEHRAN: An Iranian soldier was killed and two pro-government militiamen were wounded in a rebel attack on a border post with Pakistan in southeast Iran, state news agency IRNAreported Wednesday.



Iran soldier killed in rebel attack on Pakistan border | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



> TEHRAN,— An attack near Iran's western border with Iraqi Kurdistan Region has killed three Iranian border guards, the semi-official Fars news agency reported on Wednesday.



Three Iranian troops killed in eastern Kurdistan
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> @1000 Iran has its hands full, fighting in multiple fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Iranian soldiers killed fighting in Syria | Middle East Eye
> 
> 
> 
> *http://online.wsj.com/articles/iran...-in-iraq-fighting-sunni-extremists-1402943891
> *
> 
> Iran soldier killed in rebel attack on Pakistan border | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> Three Iranian troops killed in eastern Kurdistan



Spooky Quds force & Qasem Soleimani stories all over the place. It's no evidence.

Iraq gov rejected foreign ground forces, Iran says they will not send unless requested. Still no vid or pic of any Iranian forces in Iraq so no evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> @1000 Iran has its hands full, fighting in multiple fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Iranian soldiers killed fighting in Syria | Middle East Eye
> 
> 
> 
> *http://online.wsj.com/articles/iran...-in-iraq-fighting-sunni-extremists-1402943891
> *
> Iran soldier killed in rebel attack on Pakistan border | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> Three Iranian troops killed in eastern Kurdistan


Sure, Iran has its hands full of random links obtained from 'Iranian soldiers killed' Google search. So credible, it's just too much.


1000 said:


> Spooky Quds force & Qasem Soleimani stories all over the place. It's no evidence.
> 
> Iraq gov rejected foreign ground forces, Iran says they will not send unless requested. Still no vid or pic of any Iranian forces in Iraq so no evidence.


Don't you dare saying that. 1 billion Iranian soldiers are getting killed everyday and this is the truth.
No videos or photos are needed, everything written on internet is the truth. So stop denying everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

I'm not sure why this is called Qasem in Iraq






It can be anywhere in the middle east, if you look at the horizon you see mountains as well ( if i'm not wrong ), Iraq is flat.


----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Spooky Quds force & Qasem Soleimani stories all over the place. It's no evidence.
> 
> Iraq gov rejected foreign ground forces, Iran says they will not send unless requested. Still no vid or pic of any Iranian forces in Iraq so no evidence.



IRANIANS FIGHTING IN IRAQ

(Reuters) - In early July, hundreds of mourners gathered for the funeral of Kamal Shirkhani in Lavasan, a small town northeast of the Iranian capital Tehran. The crowd carried the coffin past posters which showed Shirkhani in the green uniform of the elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and identified him as a colonel.

*Shirkhani did not die in a battle inside Iran. He was killed nearly a hundred miles away from the Iranian border in a mortar attack by the militants of the Islamic State “while carrying out his mission to defend” a revered Shiite shrine in the city of Samarra, according to a report on Basij Press, a news site affiliated with the Basij militia which is overseen by the Revolutionary Guards.*

Shirkhani’s death deep inside Iraq shows that Iran has committed boots on the ground to defend Iraqi territory.

*At least two other members of the Guards have also been killed in Iraq since mid-June, a clear sign that Shi'ite power Iran has ramped up its military presence in Iraq to counter the threat of Sunni fighters from the Islamic State, an al Qaeda offshoot that seized much of northern Iraq since June.*
*
Iran's elite Guards fighting in Iraq to push back Islamic State| Reuters
*
IRANIANS FIGHTING IN SYRIA

A senior Iranian Revolutionary Guards commander killed inside Syria was buried Thursday in Tehran.

Several high-ranking officials, including Iranian Foreign Minister Ali Akbar Salehi and Revolutionary Guards chief general Mohammad Ali Jafari, as well as senior clerics, attended the funeral for General Hassan Shateri.

Iranian officials said Shateri was shot and killed Tuesday while traveling from Damascus to Beirut. A spokesman for the Revolutionary Guards blamed the attack on "mercenaries and supporters" of Israel. 

Iran Mourns Senior Commander Killed in Syria

That will do. Enough evidence.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syria - Syrian army liberated 9 villages the northern countryside of Hama province*​Army units restored security and stability to the towns of al-Aweiniyah, al-Rawdah, al-Qaramtah, al-Husseiniyah and al-Huweir in the northern countryside of Hama province.
It is a tour for the news camera in most of the villages which army units assume its full control on it. We started on Mahardeh-Sqeilbiyeh road which was cut off for more than 6 months.
The army also cleared the nearby villages including al-Qaramtah, al-Husseiniyah and al-Huweir. 
After that we went to al-Jdeideh village, it is populated by around 5000 people, which returned to normal life after the army took control of it. 
We reached Kafr Houd village, which is known as a strategic village, it lies near a high 'Tal' which overlooks al-Treimsah. 
We continued our advancement to al-Treimsah village which the army took control of it after a few hours of clashes. 
At the end of our tour we reached Tal Malah, which witnessed heavy clashes.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> IRANIANS FIGHTING IN IRAQ
> 
> (Reuters) - In early July, hundreds of mourners gathered for the funeral of Kamal Shirkhani in Lavasan, a small town northeast of the Iranian capital Tehran. The crowd carried the coffin past posters which showed Shirkhani in the green uniform of the elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and identified him as a colonel.
> 
> *Shirkhani did not die in a battle inside Iran. He was killed nearly a hundred miles away from the Iranian border in a mortar attack by the militants of the Islamic State “while carrying out his mission to defend” a revered Shiite shrine in the city of Samarra, according to a report on Basij Press, a news site affiliated with the Basij militia which is overseen by the Revolutionary Guards.*


Reuters got it from Basij Press also known as akhoond police, ask @Abii the akhoond specialist, never trust Basij press.



> Shirkhani’s death deep inside Iraq shows that Iran has committed boots on the ground to defend Iraqi territory.


Or he traveled on his own motivated by religion and joined a Shi'a militia, very likely, that doesn't show the Iranian government has committed boots in a foreign state.



> IRANIANS FIGHTING IN SYRIA
> 
> A senior Iranian Revolutionary Guards commander killed inside Syria was buried Thursday in Tehran.
> 
> Several high-ranking officials, including Iranian Foreign Minister Ali Akbar Salehi and Revolutionary Guards chief general Mohammad Ali Jafari, as well as senior clerics, attended the funeral for General Hassan Shateri.
> 
> Iranian officials said Shateri was shot and killed Tuesday while traveling from Damascus to Beirut. A spokesman for the Revolutionary Guards blamed the attack on "mercenaries and supporters" of Israel.
> 
> Iran Mourns Senior Commander Killed in Syria
> 
> That will do. Enough evidence.


Yes there has been a video of some IRGC commander and a few other Iranians driving a SUV, in another incident 1 other Iranian was captured and put on video, some engineers working on a power plant. I don't remember any others shown on vid.

Now this number is very little, there are foreigners being captured in Iraq and Syria often, all are motivated by religion but *not bound to government, *the same is the case with the little number of Iranians fighting overseas.


----------



## Abdul Hamid II

Latest picures;


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> i am pretty sure our people are not living under pkk threat as yours does .
> 
> DAFUQ are u talking abt ? dont even begin on security cause everyone laughs the bejuses outta u



The Kurdish regions are still considered a war zone you know. The threat is much bigger than PKK.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511511305942212608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511627332478857216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511750952345673728
Report: Several members of IRGC and one agent of Ettela’at killed in Kurdistan |


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511896528907403264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512754200489385984


Abdul Hamid II said:


> Latest picures;



The map is wrong

TOP NEWS
Kurds say they have halted Islamic State advance on Syrian town
Mon, Sep 22 08:26 AM EDT






 1 of 3 


BEIRUT (Reuters) - Syrian Kurdish fighters have halted an advance by Islamic State fighters to the east of a predominantly Kurdish town near the border with Turkey, a spokesman for the main armed Kurdish group said.

"Fierce clashes are still under way but the ISIS (Islamic State) advance to the east of Kobani has been halted since last night," Redur Xelil, spokesman for the main Kurdish armed group, the YPG, said via Skype.

He said the eastern front was the scene of the fiercest fighting in the offensive launched by Islamic State last Tuesday on Kobani, also known in Arabic as Ayn al-Arab. More than 100,000 Syrian Kurds, driven by fear of Islamic State, have fled its advance, many crossing the border into Turkey.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which tracks violence in the Syrian war, said Islamic State fighters had made no significant advance in the last 24 hours.

The offensive is Islamic State's second attempt to take Kobani since June, when it staged a lightning advance across northern Iraq, seizing the city of Mosul and with it Iraqi weaponry including American-made hardware that the Syrian Kurds say is now being used against them.

The previous attack on Kobani, in July, was fought off with the help of Kurds who crossed the border from Turkey. Xelil said hundreds had crossed from Turkey again to help repel the current offensive.

"There have been no reinforcements apart from some Kurdish youths from Turkey," he said.

The United States has launched air strikes against Islamic State in Iraq and has said it will not hesitate to strike the group in Syria, but wants allies to join its campaign.

The United Nations said on Sunday the number of Syrian Kurds who had fled into neighboring Turkey alone might have topped 100,000 and was likely to go much higher.

"There are still clashes to the west and south of Kobani but not at the same intensity as the eastern front," Xelil said.

Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Observatory, said Islamic State had made "no progress worth mentioning" in the past 24 hours, but that clashes were "at their most intense".

There were conflicting accounts of how far Islamic State fighters were from Kobani. Xelil said they were 20-30 km (12-19 miles) away, while Abdulrahman said they were around half that distance from the town.



(Reporting by Tom Perry; Editing by Kevin Liffey)


----------



## Al-Kurdi

YPG has forbidden any sharing of movements for the public but PYD(the main party) claims that they have feed Mabroukah 






Also worth mentioning that the Syrian airforce (don't know if true) destroyed the Qara Qozaq bridge to halt IS supply line and flexibility on Kobanê.


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> The Kurdish regions are still considered a war zone you know. The threat is much bigger than PKK.


why in hell should i believe the "tweets" coming out of PDK ? WTF is PDK ??

r u for real ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> why in hell should i believe the "tweets" coming out of PDK ? WTF is PDK ??
> 
> r u for real ?



If u don't know who they are then you have nothing to say really about anything coming from the Kurdish regions in Iran at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514068186560724992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514060394177253376
Why does Turkey have a problem with Kurds trying to enter Kobanê to fight? Which according to them was the reason tehy first closed the gate when about 300 PKK partizans entered during the influx


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514038449796841472


----------



## Random111

Al-Kurdi said:


> If u don't know who they are then you have nothing to say really about anything coming from the Kurdish regions in Iran at all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514068186560724992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514060394177253376
> Why does Turkey have a problem with Kurds trying to enter Kobanê to fight? Which according to them was the reason tehy first closed the gate when about 300 PKK partizans entered during the influx
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514038449796841472



''Former Turkish soldiers''

With conscription anyone can fall under this text, including PKK symphatisants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Yenikuyu said:


> ''Former Turkish soldiers''
> 
> With conscription anyone can fall under this text, including PKK symphatisants.



It is pretty much proven that Turkey is aiding IS and it's not something I will be commenting on. And yes there are Kurds in IS, many of whom are getting executed as they are being accused of being spies. 

Anyway the artificial borders are getting erased


----------



## Hakan

Ankara on alert as 200,000 Kurds arrive - MIDEAST


----------



## Hakan

Al-Kurdi said:


> If u don't know who they are then you have nothing to say really about anything coming from the Kurdish regions in Iran at all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514068186560724992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514060394177253376
> Why does Turkey have a problem with Kurds trying to enter Kobanê to fight? Which according to them was the reason tehy first closed the gate when about 300 PKK partizans entered during the influx
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514038449796841472


Lol turkey isnt inflating the numbers. You should be happy turkey is helping. If the border wasnt opened there would be a massive massacare.

"International aid is needed to address "the magnitude of the need" after about 130,000 Kurdish refugees crossed the border into Turkey over just two days, a UN representative has said"
UN: Kurdish refugees in Turkey 'need international aid' - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kaan said:


> Lol turkey isnt inflating the numbers. You should be happy turkey is helping. If the border wasnt opened there would be a massive massacare.
> 
> "International aid is needed to address "the magnitude of the need" after about 130,000 Kurdish refugees crossed the border into Turkey over just two days, a UN representative has said"
> UN: Kurdish refugees in Turkey 'need international aid' - BBC News







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154798785610508


----------



## Hussein

BBC News - Turkey clamps down on Syria border after Kurdish unrest


----------



## Hakan

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154798785610508


Yeah it says 130,000 refugees not 8-10 thousand like what you posted

--------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kaan said:


> Yeah it says 130,000 refugees not 8-10 thousand like what you posted
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 75595
> View attachment 75596
> View attachment 75597
> View attachment 75598
> View attachment 75599
> View attachment 75600
> View attachment 75601
> View attachment 75602
> View attachment 75603



All major medias say the same since they got it from the same source. 130 000 is something I don't belive in, I for one hasn't seen any pictures or vids of people anywhere near those numbers


----------



## Hakan

*US Airstrikes Under Way in Syria*​
American airstrikes against ISIS targets are under way in Syria, according to a Pentagon official.

"I can confirm that U.S. military and partner nation forces are undertaking military action against ISIL [ISIS] terrorists in Syria using a mix of fighter, bomber and Tomahawk Land Attack Missiles," Pentagon Press Secretary Rear Admiral John Kirby said. "Given that these operations are ongoing, we are not in a position to provide additional details at this time. The decision to conduct theses strikes was made earlier today by the U.S. Central Command commander under authorization granted him by the commander in chief. We will provide more details later as operationally appropriate."

US Airstrikes Under Way in Syria - ABC News


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Hezbollah Drones target terrorists 





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Just a reminder, that there are groups worse than ISIS. e.g Mexican cartels

*BROWNSVILLE, Texas — Some groups are claiming that a gruesome Mexican cartel execution video making the rounds on social media claims shows the cartel members relaying a "message to America." Breitbart Texas has confirmed that the video is not a message to America, but rather a message to a rival cartel from 2012. *
The graphic video shows a group from the Zetas cartel wearing black facemasks similar to those worn by ISIS members. They are beheading four women before hacking them to pieces with axes. The similarities between the Zetas and ISIS end at the masks and the beheading. 

A fact-checking investigation undertaken by Breitbart Texas revealed that the video first popped up in the Mexican website Blog Del Narco in 2012 at a time when the Zetas and the Gulf Cartel were having a fierce battle for control of the Mexican state of Tamaulipas, which is just south of the Texas border. The Gulf Cartel and the Zetas are two warring crime syndicates that have been fighting since 2010 for control of lucrative drug trade routes in Texas and Northern Mexico. 

Before executing the women, the Zetas interrogated them and then relayed a message. However anyone with a basic knowledge of Spanish can understand the message as that of a challenge to the Gulf Cartel warning them that others would meet a similar fate. The Zetas seen in the article posted by _Mr.Conservative.com_, which actually uses the video from _MundoNarco.com_, makes no mention or threats to America. 

When the original video was released in Mexico in 2012, it gained wide popularity because one of the women that was beheaded is rumored to have been a commander for the Gulf Cartel who went by the name of the Crazy Blonde or “Wera Loka”. The female gunman had risen to fame just months earlier when her crew had made a move to move the Zetas out of central Tamaulipas and she became the star of various gruesome videos. 

Wearing a pink sleeveless shirt and a black facemask, “Wera Loka” can be seen in various underground videos using a hunting knife to behead various men believed to have been working for the Zetas. The videos and the fact that she was a woman commander made her an urban legend of sorts and various Narco-ballads popped up in the Mexican music underground scene. 

@Irfan Baloch Mexicans use the same way of beheading that shimmer or TTP uses. Beheading persons from behind the neck


----------



## Hussein

barbarians


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bratva said:


> Just a reminder, that there are groups worse than ISIS. e.g Mexican cartels
> 
> 
> @Irfan Baloch Mexicans use the same way of beheading that shimmer or TTP uses. Beheading persons from behind the neck


I didnt mean to say Shimmer Lanti invented this method himself

Barbarianism has no religion or race and is not restricted by time as well
like the back neck beheading there is another thing used by Latin American drug cartels it s the Colombian necktie , which is administered on the front of the neck of the victim and the tongue is pulled out of it while the half dismembered head hangs back. they also do another thing which is called " El Pzelro" or Man Stew
where they put the victims in a barrel and pour oil in it and then lit it on fire and literally make a stew out of their victim who is still alive. the TTP did something similar to the truck drivers who were bringing government relief to the besieged villagers in Hangu .. although the drivers were Sunni but they were still not spared by the TTP and were burnt alive inside the trucks that were intercepted by them.
the result was that the villagers were forced to seek food and other vital items from Afghanistan.



Shimmer La'een didnt invent the back of the neck murder but he knew from history that it delayed the death and caused a prolonged death and pain to the victim. his TTP, FSA, ISIS, LeJ followers also use blunt knife for the same purpose that the neck is not quickly severed .. their purpose is sadism, pleasure , fear and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*PKK/YPG Launch Suicide Attack Against ISIS Tanks*

Last week saw fierce fighting between the armed Kurdish militant group and the ISIS in the Rojava (meaning West), Kurdistan. This is an area formerly belonging to Syria, but one that has been captured and disputed by the Kurds since 2012.

When ISIS began rolling towards the village of Matin, the YPG fighters put up a fight to protect the civilians who were unable to evacuate. While ISIS fired on them with .50 caliber machine guns mounted atop captured American M113 armored vehicles, the YPG fighters depleted most of their ammunition. At this point, they were left only with AK-47s and some explosives to fight back against the ISIS armored column.
A YPG volunteer offered to sacrifice himself to prevent the slaughter of the village at the hands of ISIS. Carrying what explosives he could manage, he charged towards the center of the ISIS armored vehicle formation, but his attack was unsuccessful. A second volunteer then launched another suicide attack, managing to take out a few ISIS vehicles. But most were still rolling towards the village.
A third YPG fighter named Kaniwar Bozan, who had assumed the war name Chia Kobani, made a third desperate suicide attack against the armored column, destroying the remaining three M113s.
While ISIS follows extremist Islamic doctrine which glorifies the martyr culture, suicide attacks carried out by the PKK are very rare. For instance, the PKK claimed responsibility for a suicide attack against a Turkish police station in 2012, but this is outside the norm. One well-placed SOFREP source has told us that, while some PKK members are extreme in their Marxist doctrine, the vast majority of them are not, in fact, fanatical.

Kaniwar Bozan








*About the Author*



Jack Murphy is an eight year Army Special Operations veteran who served as a Sniper and Team Leader in 3rd Ranger Battalion and as a Senior Weapons Sergeant on a Military Free Fall team in 5th Special Forces Group. Having left the military in 2010, he is now working towards a degree in Political Science at Columbia University. Murphy is the author of Reflexive Fire, Target Deck, the PROMIS series, and numerous non-fiction articles about Weapons, Tactics, Special Operations, Terrorism, and Counter-Terrorism. He has appeared in documentaries, national television, and syndicated radio.



Read more: PKK/YPG Launch Suicide Attack Against ISIS Tanks | SOFREP


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> *PKK/YPG Launch Suicide Attack Against ISIS Tanks*
> 
> Last week saw fierce fighting between the armed Kurdish militant group and the ISIS in the Rojava (meaning West), Kurdistan. This is an area formerly belonging to Syria, but one that has been captured and disputed by the Kurds since 2012.
> 
> When ISIS began rolling towards the village of Matin, the YPG fighters put up a fight to protect the civilians who were unable to evacuate. While ISIS fired on them with .50 caliber machine guns mounted atop captured American M113 armored vehicles, the YPG fighters depleted most of their ammunition. At this point, they were left only with AK-47s and some explosives to fight back against the ISIS armored column.
> A YPG volunteer offered to sacrifice himself to prevent the slaughter of the village at the hands of ISIS. Carrying what explosives he could manage, he charged towards the center of the ISIS armored vehicle formation, but his attack was unsuccessful. A second volunteer then launched another suicide attack, managing to take out a few ISIS vehicles. But most were still rolling towards the village.
> A third YPG fighter named Kaniwar Bozan, who had assumed the war name Chia Kobani, made a third desperate suicide attack against the armored column, destroying the remaining three M113s.
> While ISIS follows extremist Islamic doctrine which glorifies the martyr culture, suicide attacks carried out by the PKK are very rare. For instance, the PKK claimed responsibility for a suicide attack against a Turkish police station in 2012, but this is outside the norm. One well-placed SOFREP source has told us that, while some PKK members are extreme in their Marxist doctrine, the vast majority of them are not, in fact, fanatical.
> 
> Kaniwar Bozan
> View attachment 79368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About the Author*
> 
> View attachment 79369
> 
> Jack Murphy is an eight year Army Special Operations veteran who served as a Sniper and Team Leader in 3rd Ranger Battalion and as a Senior Weapons Sergeant on a Military Free Fall team in 5th Special Forces Group. Having left the military in 2010, he is now working towards a degree in Political Science at Columbia University. Murphy is the author of Reflexive Fire, Target Deck, the PROMIS series, and numerous non-fiction articles about Weapons, Tactics, Special Operations, Terrorism, and Counter-Terrorism. He has appeared in documentaries, national television, and syndicated radio.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: PKK/YPG Launch Suicide Attack Against ISIS Tanks | SOFREP



The tanks in the link were from IS attack on Iraqi forces.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> While ISIS follows extremist Islamic doctrine which glorifies the martyr culture, suicide attacks carried out by the PKK are very rare. For instance, the PKK claimed responsibility for a suicide attack against a Turkish police station in 2012, but this is outside the norm. One well-placed SOFREP source has told us that, while some PKK members are extreme in their Marxist doctrine, the vast majority of them are not, in fact, fanatical.



Suicide bombing is popular among PKK, they love to blow themselves in crowded civil areas.

Anyways, terrorists fighting terrorists... i can't wish for anything better.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

I know but he never claimed those were destroyed by YPG. He just showed pics of destroyed ones. Evidence that the cpward IA lost many of those to IS


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Stfu, how dare u call these martyrs and heroes for terrorists u fukin prick


----------



## Al-Kurdi

There will come one day when turkey pays its price. Fukn imbeciles of the ME


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Stfu, how dare u call these martyrs and heroes for terrorists u fukin prick



Look at Kurdis... avatar.

Your animal kind is stoning the soldiers and police who are helping Kurdish refuges.

It is an insult to dogs if i call you dog. Even dogs don't bite the hand that feeds them. But your ungrateful, treacherous kin are low moralled people.

I pray to my god that this peace process would end. Then you will share the same fate with Armenians and will stuck in a little country called KRG.... disgusting leeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Look at Kurdis... avatar.
> 
> Your animal kind is stoning the soldiers and police who are helping Kurdish refuges.
> 
> It is an insult to dogs if i call you dog. Even dogs don't bite the hand that feeds them. But your ungrateful, treacherous kin are low moralled people.
> 
> I pray to my god that this peace process would end. Then you will share the same fate with Armenians and will stuck in a little country called KRG.... disgusting leeches.



This is Turks and what they do and always have done, attacking civilians, u know nothing else. 
The one leading your country is a dog erDOGan. so stfu. The peace process is about to end, you are heavily suporting IS since the start of the war against the Kurds so stfu. The peace process has ended according to the PKK leader after once again the true face of disgusting turkey shows up but Ocalan got the final word.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> This is Turks and what they do and always have done, attacking civilians, u know nothing else.



We don't do suicide bombings... even your pm throws stone on police as it is the only language you understand.








Al-Kurdi said:


> The one leading your country is a dog erDOGan. so stfu. The peace process is about to end, you are heavily suporting IS since the start of the war against the Kurds so stfu. The peace process has ended according to the PKK leader after once again the true face of disgusting turkey shows up but Ocalan got the final word.



That's what we want... let's end this negotiations. You need to be eradicated from my country. I hope all of the Kurds joins PKK, so we can slay them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Islamic State and Jabha al Nusrah formed alliance after airstrikes.



> Aleppo province: areas in Seren and the supply roads of IS 35 km away from Ein al-Arab "Kobane" were exposed to air strikes yesterday's midnight, civilians from the area said that the warplanes came from the Turkish lands.
> clashes taking place between ISIS and YPG in the southern western side of Ein al-Arab"Kobane" 10km away from the city, amid advances for ISIS in the southern side.
> helicopters dropped explosive barrels on al-Mallah area near Hreitan town in the northern countryside of Aleppo, no reports of losses.
> clashes took place after midnight between regime forces backed by Hezbollah and al-Bath battalions, against Jabhat al-Nusra and many Islamic battalions around the central prison of Aleppo and al-Brej area, accompanied by regime's bombardment on the area and areas in Hendarat camp.





> More than 70 combatants from the Islamic State, including non- Syrian combatants, died while 300 other were injured due to air raids and strikes by Rocket- propelled grenade launched by the International- Arab Coalition to combat IS, Jabhat al Nusra and other islamic movements on the IS checkpoints, posts, training camps and centers in al Raqqa, Deir Ezzor and al Hasaka. Reliable sources have confirmed that the death toll is expected to rise to more than 150 combatants because there are more than 100 wounded whose conditions are critical, and who were taken to Iraq.



Source: SOHR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514709209762766848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514711332307087360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514711301055328256


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> I know but he never claimed those were destroyed by YPG. He just showed pics of destroyed ones. Evidence that the cpward IA lost many of those to IS



Crying about Turkey supporting ISIS now that ISIS attacks you when Barzani ( biggest friend of 'erDOGan' ) was doing the same thing hosting Ali Hatem Suleiman and the fake Mufti supporting ISIS ?

Don't rage on your keyboard, either join BKK or quit crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514768789075152896


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> This is Turks and what they do and always have done, attacking civilians, u know nothing else.
> The one leading your country is a dog erDOGan. so stfu. The peace process is about to end, you are heavily suporting IS since the start of the war against the Kurds so stfu. The peace process has ended according to the PKK leader after once again the true face of disgusting turkey shows up but Ocalan got the final word.
> 
> View attachment 80852


you and your ungrateful lot should stfu and move your asses to KRG and live on that oil money if you cant stand Turkey. pkk and bdp are playing populist games on the back of Turkish Kurds and Kurdish refugees, nothing more. I wouldn't be surprised if a good portion of those Kurdish refugees will want to stay in Turkey from now on, so know your place. If Turkish govt wanted, they could have closed the borders for obvious Kurdish refugees from Syrian side. The devil inside sometimes says to deny Kurds and let the IS massacre those Kurds, just so that you pkk sympathizers will feel what it is like to see your people get butchered by terrorists, just like how your pkk did against innocent Turkish citizens, be it Turks or Kurds, but it seems pkk/pyd/krg are bitten nicely in the *** by IS already, so i wont lower myself and wish the same for innocent citizens. It seems indeed like a nice timing to end the peace process, but the govt is being too kind and soft on you pkk scum. sandwiching pkk between Turkish army and IS would just have been great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Crying about Turkey supporting ISIS now that ISIS attacks you when Barzani ( biggest friend of 'erDOGan' ) was doing the same thing hosting Ali Hatem Suleiman and the fake Mufti supporting ISIS ?
> 
> Don't rage on your keyboard, either join BKK or quit crying.



yes yes, Barzani made a deal with IS to not attack each other. Barzani did not/do not want the sunni influence to get decreased in favor of ruling shias.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514774244677660672
that cunt showed no kind of respect and compared those heroes to those IS savages while it's in fact turks themselves who are the real terrorists.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> yes yes, Barzani made a deal with IS to not attack each other. Barzani did not/do not want the sunni influence to get decreased in favor of ruling shias.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514774244677660672
> that cunt showed no kind of respect and compared those heroes to those IS savages while it's in fact turks themselves who are the real terrorists.



And ISIS took a giant shit on that deal, that's right, so quit crying about Sultan Erdogan.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> And ISIS took a giant shit on that deal, that's right, so quit crying about Sultan Erdogan.



You know _I_ am being sarcastic right? Peshmerga fough against IS since day one in Jaloula. 


In other news it seems like Kobanê will fall , not much they can do








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514777390674104320


----------



## 1000

^^ ISIS has no Abrams

Trashnews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Bashar and Iran made a huge mistake that has cost them so much cash and efforts. They miscalculated the situation, they thought that turning Syria into terrorists magnet would convince the world and most importantly the west that Syrian revolution is nothing but a revolution of Islamic extremists vs secularism. So Bashar is the best alternative to terrorists, the better of two evils. Fortunately, this has terribly failed. Now, coalition forces' strategy is based on surgical strikes against ISIL and significant boosting FSA training and armament. Iran even scarified it's Iraqi ally Nori Al-Maliki to make this plan work, nevertheless, it failed miserably in both Syria and Iraq. Nice plan "Resistance pact" your stupidity is our best asset.


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian army liberated Adra al-Ummaliyah town in rural Damascus *​English Subtitle: The Syrian army took full control today on Adra al-Ummaliyah town in Eastern Ghouta of Damascus. 
Al Mayadeen correspondent told that the army regained control of the town after a surprise attack from three axes as the army had tightened the ring on the town in light of the escape of large numbers of militants who were belonging to al-Nusra front and groups which belong to Zahran Alloush who tried to repel the attack.
Meanwhile, the army has also advanced in Jobar, eastern neighborhood of Damascus, and has destroyed many of the tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bashar and Iran made a huge mistake that has cost them so much cash and efforts. They miscalculated the situation, they thought that turning Syria into terrorists magnet would convince the world and most importantly the west that Syrian revolution is nothing but a revolution of Islamic extremists vs secularism. So Bashar is the best alternative to terrorists, the better of two evils. Fortunately, this has terribly failed. Now, coalition forces' strategy is based on surgical strikes against ISIL and significant boosting FSA training and armament. Iran even scarified it's Iraqi ally Nori Al-Maliki to make this plan work, nevertheless, it failed miserably in both Syria and Iraq. Nice plan "Resistance pact" your stupidity is our best asset.


Enough bs I$I$ grew with the support of the west and their puppets, even the US government itself admits it... 

US General Dempsey: Our Arab Allies Funded ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

First sponsoring, now fighting? Lavrov on West's anti-ISIS op — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bashar and Iran made a huge mistake that has cost them so much cash and efforts. They miscalculated the situation, they thought that turning Syria into terrorists magnet would convince the world and most importantly the west that Syrian revolution is nothing but a revolution of Islamic extremists vs secularism. So Bashar is the best alternative to terrorists, the better of two evils. Fortunately, this has terribly failed. Now, coalition forces' strategy is based on surgical strikes against ISIL and significant boosting FSA training and armament. Iran even scarified it's Iraqi ally Nori Al-Maliki to make this plan work, nevertheless, it failed miserably in both Syria and Iraq. Nice plan "Resistance pact" your stupidity is our best asset.



ISIL is basically made up of the very same frustrated rebels you support, and conspiracy theories is not going to help you here.
Also Iran didn't 'sacrifice' Maliki, because Iraq already is Iran's ally, just read what Iraqi president and PM have to say about Iran right now. The ones who have failed miserably are the very same ones who secretly fund IS and then join the coalition to tell the world that: Look! We are already fighting same monsters we sent to Iraq and Syria.

Talking 'positive' doesn't always lead to positive things happening. You can repeat the sentences all you want, doesn't make anything better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bashar and Iran made a huge mistake that has cost them so much cash and efforts. They miscalculated the situation, they thought that turning Syria into terrorists magnet would convince the world and most importantly the west that Syrian revolution is nothing but a revolution of Islamic extremists vs secularism. So Bashar is the best alternative to terrorists, the better of two evils. Fortunately, this has terribly failed. Now, coalition forces' strategy is based on surgical strikes against ISIL and significant boosting FSA training and armament. Iran even scarified it's Iraqi ally Nori Al-Maliki to make this plan work, nevertheless, it failed miserably in both Syria and Iraq. Nice plan "Resistance pact" your stupidity is our best asset.




As Iran foreign minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said this coalition is "Coalition of Repenters", those who made and supported this terrorist group are now afraid that the boomerang effects and consequences of their stupidity could work and go into revers and turn to a threat to their masters.

* Iraq crisis: How Saudi Arabia helped Isis take over the north of the country *
* A speech by an ex-MI6 boss hints at a plan going back over a decade. In some areas, being Shia is akin to being a Jew in Nazi Germany *

How far is Saudi Arabia complicit in the Isis takeover of much of northern Iraq, and is it stoking an escalating Sunni-Shia conflict across the Islamic world? Some time before 9/11, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, once the powerful Saudi ambassador in Washington and head of Saudi intelligence until a few months ago, had a revealing and ominous conversation with the head of the British Secret Intelligence Service, MI6, Sir Richard Dearlove. Prince Bandar told him: "The time is not far off in the Middle East, Richard, when it will be literally 'God help the Shia'. More than a billion Sunnis have simply had enough of them."

The fatal moment predicted by Prince Bandar may now have come for many Shia, with Saudi Arabia playing an important role in bringing it about by supporting the anti-Shia jihad in Iraq and Syria. Since the capture of Mosul by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isis) on 10 June, Shia women and children have been killed in villages south of Kirkuk, and Shia air force cadets machine-gunned and buried in mass graves near Tikrit.

In Mosul, Shia shrines and mosques have been blown up, and in the nearby Shia Turkoman city of Tal Afar 4,000 houses have been taken over by Isis fighters as "spoils of war". Simply to be identified as Shia or a related sect, such as the Alawites, in Sunni rebel-held parts of Iraq and Syria today, has become as dangerous as being a Jew was in Nazi-controlled parts of Europe in 1940.

There is no doubt about the accuracy of the quote by *Prince Bandar, secretary-general of the Saudi National Security Council from 2005 and head of General Intelligence between 2012 and 2014, the crucial two years when al-Qa'ida-type jihadis took over the Sunni-armed opposition in Iraq and Syria*. Speaking at the Royal United Services Institute last week, Dearlove, who headed MI6 from 1999 to 2004, emphasised the significance of Prince Bandar's words, saying that they constituted "a chilling comment that I remember very well indeed".

*He does not doubt that substantial and sustained funding from private donors in Saudi Arabia and Qatar, to which the authorities may have turned a blind eye, has played a central role in the Isis surge into Sunni areas of Iraq. He said: "Such things simply do not happen spontaneously." *This sounds realistic since the tribal and communal leadership in Sunni majority provinces is much beholden to Saudi and Gulf paymasters, and would be unlikely to cooperate with Isis without their consent.





Prince Bandar bin Sultan Dearlove's explosive revelation about the prediction of a day of reckoning for the Shia by Prince Bandar, and the former head of MI6's view that Saudi Arabia is involved in the Isis-led Sunni rebellion, has attracted surprisingly little attention. Coverage of Dearlove's speech focused instead on his main theme that the threat from Isis to the West is being exaggerated because, unlike Bin Laden's al-Qa'ida, it is absorbed in a new conflict that "is essentially Muslim on Muslim". Unfortunately, Christians in areas captured by Isis are finding this is not true, as their churches are desecrated and they are forced to flee. A difference between al-Qa'ida and Isis is that the latter is much better organised; if it does attack Western targets the results are likely to be devastating.

The forecast by Prince Bandar, who was at the heart of Saudi security policy for more than three decades, that the 100 million Shia in the Middle East face disaster at the hands of the Sunni majority, will convince many Shia that they are the victims of a Saudi-led campaign to crush them. "The Shia in general are getting very frightened after what happened in northern Iraq," said an Iraqi commentator, who did not want his name published. Shia see the threat as not only military but stemming from th*e expanded influence over mainstream Sunni Islam of Wahhabism, the puritanical and intolerant version of Islam espoused by Saudi Arabia that condemns Shia and other Islamic sects as non-Muslim apostates and polytheists.*

Dearlove says that he has no inside knowledge obtained since he retired as head of MI6 10 years ago to become Master of Pembroke College in Cambridge. But, drawing on past experience, he sees* Saudi strategic thinking as being shaped by two deep-seated beliefs or attitudes. First, they are convinced that there "can be no legitimate or admissible challenge to the Islamic purity of their Wahhabi credentials as guardians of Islam's holiest shrines". But, perhaps more significantly given the deepening Sunni-Shia confrontation, the Saudi belief that they possess a monopoly of Islamic truth leads them to be "deeply attracted towards any militancy which can effectively challenge Shia-dom".*

*Western governments traditionally play down the connection between Saudi Arabia and its Wahhabist faith, on the one hand, and jihadism, whether of the variety espoused by Osama bin Laden and al-Qa'ida or by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's Isis. There is nothing conspiratorial or secret about these links: 15 out of 19 of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudis, as was Bin Laden and most of the private donors who funded the operation.*


The difference between al-Qa'ida and Isis can be overstated: when Bin Laden was killed by United States forces in 2011, al-Baghdadi released a statement eulogising him, and Isis pledged to launch 100 attacks in revenge for his death.

But there has always been a second theme to Saudi policy towards al-Qa'ida type jihadis, contradicting Prince Bandar's approach and seeing jihadis as a mortal threat to the Kingdom. Dearlove illustrates this attitude by relating how, soon after 9/11, he visited the Saudi capital Riyadh with Tony Blair.

He remembers the then head of Saudi General Intelligence "literally shouting at me across his office: '9/11 is a mere pinprick on the West. In the medium term, it is nothing more than a series of personal tragedies. What these terrorists want is to destroy the House of Saud and remake the Middle East.'" In the event, Saudi Arabia adopted both policies, encouraging the jihadis as a useful tool of Saudi anti-Shia influence abroad but suppressing them at home as a threat to the status quo. It is this dual policy that has fallen apart over the last year.

Saudi sympathy for anti-Shia "militancy" is identified in leaked US official documents. The then US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton wrote in December 2009 in a cable released by Wikileaks *that "Saudi Arabia remains a critical financial support base for al-Qa'ida, the Taliban, LeT [Lashkar-e-Taiba in Pakistan] and other terrorist groups." She said that, in so far as Saudi Arabia did act against al-Qa'ida, it was as a domestic threat and not because of its activities abroad*. This policy may now be changing with the dismissal of Prince Bandar as head of intelligence this year. But the change is very recent, still ambivalent and may be too late: it was only last week that a Saudi prince said he would no longer fund a satellite television station notorious for its anti-Shia bias based in Egypt.





The Sunni Ahmed al-Rifai shrine near Tal Afar is bulldozed

The problem for the Saudis is that their attempts since Bandar lost his job to create an anti-Maliki and anti-Assad Sunni constituency which is simultaneously against al-Qa'ida and its clones have failed.

By seeking to weaken Maliki and Assad in the interest of a more moderate Sunni faction, Saudi Arabia and its allies are in practice playing into the hands of Isis which is swiftly gaining full control of the Sunni opposition in Syria and Iraq. In Mosul, as happened previously in its Syrian capital Raqqa, potential critics and opponents are disarmed, forced to swear allegiance to the new caliphate and killed if they resist.

*The West may have to pay a price for its alliance with Saudi Arabia and the Gulf monarchies, which have always found Sunni jihadism more attractive than democracy. A striking example of double standards by the western powers was the Saudi-backed suppression of peaceful democratic protests by the Shia majority in Bahrain in March 2011. Some 1,500 Saudi troops were sent across the causeway to the island kingdom as the demonstrations were ended with great brutality and Shia mosques and shrines were destroyed.*

An alibi used by the US and Britain is that the Sunni al-Khalifa royal family in Bahrain is pursuing dialogue and reform. But this excuse looked thin last week as Bahrain expelled a top US diplomat, the assistant secretary of state for human rights Tom Malinowksi, for meeting leaders of the main Shia opposition party al-Wifaq. Mr Malinowski tweeted that the Bahrain government's action was "not about me but about undermining dialogue".

Iraqi leader al-Maliki Western powers and their regional allies have largely escaped criticism for their role in reigniting the war in Iraq. Publicly and privately, they have blamed the Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki for persecuting and marginalising the Sunni minority, so provoking them into supporting the Isis-led revolt. There is much truth in this, but it is by no means the whole story. Maliki did enough to enrage the Sunni, partly because he wanted to frighten Shia voters into supporting him in the 30 April election by claiming to be the Shia community's protector against Sunni counter-revolution.

But for all his gargantuan mistakes, Maliki's failings are not the reason why the Iraqi state is disintegrating. What destabilised Iraq from 2011 on was the revolt of the Sunni in Syria and the takeover of that revolt by *jihadis, who were often sponsored by donors in Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait and United Arab Emirates.* Again and again Iraqi politicians warned that by not seeking to close down the civil war in Syria, Western leaders were making it inevitable that the conflict in Iraq would restart. "I guess they just didn't believe us and were fixated on getting rid of [President Bashar al-] Assad," said an Iraqi leader in Baghdad last week.

Of course, US and British politicians and diplomats would argue that they were in no position to bring an end to the Syrian conflict. But this is misleading. *By insisting that peace negotiations must be about the departure of Assad from power, something that was never going to happen since Assad held most of the cities in the country and his troops were advancing, the US and Britain made sure the war would continue.*

The chief beneficiary is Isis which over the last two weeks has been mopping up the last opposition to its rule in eastern Syria. The Kurds in the north and the official al-Qa'ida representative, Jabhat al-Nusra, are faltering under the impact of Isis forces high in morale and using tanks and artillery captured from the Iraqi army. It is also, without the rest of the world taking notice, taking over many of the Syrian oil wells that it did not already control.






The Shia Al-Qubba Husseiniya mosque in Mosul explodes 

*Saudi Arabia has created a Frankenstein's monster over which it is rapidly losing control. The same is true of its allies such as Turkey which has been a vital back-base for Isis and Jabhat al-Nusra by keeping the 510-mile-long Turkish-Syrian border open. As Kurdish-held border crossings fall to Isis, Turkey will find it has a new neighbour of extraordinary violence, and one deeply ungrateful for past favours from the Turkish intelligence service.*

As for Saudi Arabia, it may come to regret its support for the Sunni revolts in Syria and Iraq as jihadi social media begins to speak of the House of Saud as its next target. It is the unnamed head of Saudi General Intelligence quoted by Dearlove after 9/11 who is turning out to have analysed the potential threat to Saudi Arabia correctly and not Prince Bandar, which may explain why the latter was sacked earlier this year.

Nor is this the only point on which Prince Bandar was dangerously mistaken. The rise of Isis is bad news for the Shia of Iraq but it is worse news for the Sunni whose leadership has been ceded to a pathologically bloodthirsty and intolerant movement, a sort of Islamic Khmer Rouge, which has no aim but war without end.

The Sunni caliphate rules a large, impoverished and isolated area from which people are fleeing. Several million Sunni in and around Baghdad are vulnerable to attack and 255 Sunni prisoners have already been massacred. In the long term, Isis cannot win, but its mix of fanaticism and good organisation makes it difficult to dislodge.

"God help the Shia," said Prince Bandar, but, partly thanks to him, the shattered Sunni communities of Iraq and Syria may need divine help even more than the Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> ISIL is basically made up of the very same frustrated rebels you support, and conspiracy theories is not going to help you here.


We have never supported those people, we have been very keen and very picky in arming and training the right people. Bashar released those people from prisons and turned a blind eye on them for too long until it was so obvious that there was some kind of agreement between them. Otherwise how can you explain ISIL and Bashar abstinence from attacking each other for three years? And why had they both been only fighting the common enemy which happened to be FSA groups?


Serpentine said:


> Also Iran didn't 'sacrifice' Maliki, because Iraq already is Iran's ally, just read what Iraqi president and PM have to say about Iran right now. The ones who have failed miserably are the very same ones who secretly fund IS and then join the coalition to tell the world that: Look! We are already fighting same monsters we sent to Iraq and Syria.


Iraq is now different, under Maliki rule it was totally under pro-Iran-Shiite control but now the Sunnis are part and parcel of this rule and they can't be ignored like before. So there is some kind of balance in Iraqi new policy in our favor.


Serpentine said:


> Talking 'positive' doesn't always lead to positive things happening. You can repeat the sentences all you want, doesn't make anything better.


This is neither positive nor negative talk, this is the reality.



raptor22 said:


> As Iran foreign minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said this coalition is "Coalition of Repenters", those who made and supported this terrorist group are now afraid that the boomerang effects and consequences of their stupidity could work and go into revers and turn to a threat to their masters.
> 
> * Iraq crisis: How Saudi Arabia helped Isis take over the north of the country *
> * A speech by an ex-MI6 boss hints at a plan going back over a decade. In some areas, being Shia is akin to being a Jew in Nazi Germany *
> 
> How far is Saudi Arabia complicit in the Isis takeover of much of northern Iraq, and is it stoking an escalating Sunni-Shia conflict across the Islamic world? Some time before 9/11, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, once the powerful Saudi ambassador in Washington and head of Saudi intelligence until a few months ago, had a revealing and ominous conversation with the head of the British Secret Intelligence Service, MI6, Sir Richard Dearlove. Prince Bandar told him: "The time is not far off in the Middle East, Richard, when it will be literally 'God help the Shia'. More than a billion Sunnis have simply had enough of them."
> 
> The fatal moment predicted by Prince Bandar may now have come for many Shia, with Saudi Arabia playing an important role in bringing it about by supporting the anti-Shia jihad in Iraq and Syria. Since the capture of Mosul by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isis) on 10 June, Shia women and children have been killed in villages south of Kirkuk, and Shia air force cadets machine-gunned and buried in mass graves near Tikrit.
> 
> In Mosul, Shia shrines and mosques have been blown up, and in the nearby Shia Turkoman city of Tal Afar 4,000 houses have been taken over by Isis fighters as "spoils of war". Simply to be identified as Shia or a related sect, such as the Alawites, in Sunni rebel-held parts of Iraq and Syria today, has become as dangerous as being a Jew was in Nazi-controlled parts of Europe in 1940.
> 
> There is no doubt about the accuracy of the quote by *Prince Bandar, secretary-general of the Saudi National Security Council from 2005 and head of General Intelligence between 2012 and 2014, the crucial two years when al-Qa'ida-type jihadis took over the Sunni-armed opposition in Iraq and Syria*. Speaking at the Royal United Services Institute last week, Dearlove, who headed MI6 from 1999 to 2004, emphasised the significance of Prince Bandar's words, saying that they constituted "a chilling comment that I remember very well indeed".
> 
> *He does not doubt that substantial and sustained funding from private donors in Saudi Arabia and Qatar, to which the authorities may have turned a blind eye, has played a central role in the Isis surge into Sunni areas of Iraq. He said: "Such things simply do not happen spontaneously." *This sounds realistic since the tribal and communal leadership in Sunni majority provinces is much beholden to Saudi and Gulf paymasters, and would be unlikely to cooperate with Isis without their consent.
> 
> View attachment 87056
> 
> Prince Bandar bin Sultan Dearlove's explosive revelation about the prediction of a day of reckoning for the Shia by Prince Bandar, and the former head of MI6's view that Saudi Arabia is involved in the Isis-led Sunni rebellion, has attracted surprisingly little attention. Coverage of Dearlove's speech focused instead on his main theme that the threat from Isis to the West is being exaggerated because, unlike Bin Laden's al-Qa'ida, it is absorbed in a new conflict that "is essentially Muslim on Muslim". Unfortunately, Christians in areas captured by Isis are finding this is not true, as their churches are desecrated and they are forced to flee. A difference between al-Qa'ida and Isis is that the latter is much better organised; if it does attack Western targets the results are likely to be devastating.
> 
> The forecast by Prince Bandar, who was at the heart of Saudi security policy for more than three decades, that the 100 million Shia in the Middle East face disaster at the hands of the Sunni majority, will convince many Shia that they are the victims of a Saudi-led campaign to crush them. "The Shia in general are getting very frightened after what happened in northern Iraq," said an Iraqi commentator, who did not want his name published. Shia see the threat as not only military but stemming from th*e expanded influence over mainstream Sunni Islam of Wahhabism, the puritanical and intolerant version of Islam espoused by Saudi Arabia that condemns Shia and other Islamic sects as non-Muslim apostates and polytheists.*
> 
> Dearlove says that he has no inside knowledge obtained since he retired as head of MI6 10 years ago to become Master of Pembroke College in Cambridge. But, drawing on past experience, he sees* Saudi strategic thinking as being shaped by two deep-seated beliefs or attitudes. First, they are convinced that there "can be no legitimate or admissible challenge to the Islamic purity of their Wahhabi credentials as guardians of Islam's holiest shrines". But, perhaps more significantly given the deepening Sunni-Shia confrontation, the Saudi belief that they possess a monopoly of Islamic truth leads them to be "deeply attracted towards any militancy which can effectively challenge Shia-dom".*
> 
> *Western governments traditionally play down the connection between Saudi Arabia and its Wahhabist faith, on the one hand, and jihadism, whether of the variety espoused by Osama bin Laden and al-Qa'ida or by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's Isis. There is nothing conspiratorial or secret about these links: 15 out of 19 of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudis, as was Bin Laden and most of the private donors who funded the operation.*
> 
> 
> The difference between al-Qa'ida and Isis can be overstated: when Bin Laden was killed by United States forces in 2011, al-Baghdadi released a statement eulogising him, and Isis pledged to launch 100 attacks in revenge for his death.
> 
> But there has always been a second theme to Saudi policy towards al-Qa'ida type jihadis, contradicting Prince Bandar's approach and seeing jihadis as a mortal threat to the Kingdom. Dearlove illustrates this attitude by relating how, soon after 9/11, he visited the Saudi capital Riyadh with Tony Blair.
> 
> He remembers the then head of Saudi General Intelligence "literally shouting at me across his office: '9/11 is a mere pinprick on the West. In the medium term, it is nothing more than a series of personal tragedies. What these terrorists want is to destroy the House of Saud and remake the Middle East.'" In the event, Saudi Arabia adopted both policies, encouraging the jihadis as a useful tool of Saudi anti-Shia influence abroad but suppressing them at home as a threat to the status quo. It is this dual policy that has fallen apart over the last year.
> 
> Saudi sympathy for anti-Shia "militancy" is identified in leaked US official documents. The then US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton wrote in December 2009 in a cable released by Wikileaks *that "Saudi Arabia remains a critical financial support base for al-Qa'ida, the Taliban, LeT [Lashkar-e-Taiba in Pakistan] and other terrorist groups." She said that, in so far as Saudi Arabia did act against al-Qa'ida, it was as a domestic threat and not because of its activities abroad*. This policy may now be changing with the dismissal of Prince Bandar as head of intelligence this year. But the change is very recent, still ambivalent and may be too late: it was only last week that a Saudi prince said he would no longer fund a satellite television station notorious for its anti-Shia bias based in Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 87057
> 
> The Sunni Ahmed al-Rifai shrine near Tal Afar is bulldozed
> 
> The problem for the Saudis is that their attempts since Bandar lost his job to create an anti-Maliki and anti-Assad Sunni constituency which is simultaneously against al-Qa'ida and its clones have failed.
> 
> By seeking to weaken Maliki and Assad in the interest of a more moderate Sunni faction, Saudi Arabia and its allies are in practice playing into the hands of Isis which is swiftly gaining full control of the Sunni opposition in Syria and Iraq. In Mosul, as happened previously in its Syrian capital Raqqa, potential critics and opponents are disarmed, forced to swear allegiance to the new caliphate and killed if they resist.
> 
> *The West may have to pay a price for its alliance with Saudi Arabia and the Gulf monarchies, which have always found Sunni jihadism more attractive than democracy. A striking example of double standards by the western powers was the Saudi-backed suppression of peaceful democratic protests by the Shia majority in Bahrain in March 2011. Some 1,500 Saudi troops were sent across the causeway to the island kingdom as the demonstrations were ended with great brutality and Shia mosques and shrines were destroyed.*
> 
> An alibi used by the US and Britain is that the Sunni al-Khalifa royal family in Bahrain is pursuing dialogue and reform. But this excuse looked thin last week as Bahrain expelled a top US diplomat, the assistant secretary of state for human rights Tom Malinowksi, for meeting leaders of the main Shia opposition party al-Wifaq. Mr Malinowski tweeted that the Bahrain government's action was "not about me but about undermining dialogue".
> 
> Iraqi leader al-Maliki Western powers and their regional allies have largely escaped criticism for their role in reigniting the war in Iraq. Publicly and privately, they have blamed the Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki for persecuting and marginalising the Sunni minority, so provoking them into supporting the Isis-led revolt. There is much truth in this, but it is by no means the whole story. Maliki did enough to enrage the Sunni, partly because he wanted to frighten Shia voters into supporting him in the 30 April election by claiming to be the Shia community's protector against Sunni counter-revolution.
> 
> But for all his gargantuan mistakes, Maliki's failings are not the reason why the Iraqi state is disintegrating. What destabilised Iraq from 2011 on was the revolt of the Sunni in Syria and the takeover of that revolt by *jihadis, who were often sponsored by donors in Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait and United Arab Emirates.* Again and again Iraqi politicians warned that by not seeking to close down the civil war in Syria, Western leaders were making it inevitable that the conflict in Iraq would restart. "I guess they just didn't believe us and were fixated on getting rid of [President Bashar al-] Assad," said an Iraqi leader in Baghdad last week.
> 
> Of course, US and British politicians and diplomats would argue that they were in no position to bring an end to the Syrian conflict. But this is misleading. *By insisting that peace negotiations must be about the departure of Assad from power, something that was never going to happen since Assad held most of the cities in the country and his troops were advancing, the US and Britain made sure the war would continue.*
> 
> The chief beneficiary is Isis which over the last two weeks has been mopping up the last opposition to its rule in eastern Syria. The Kurds in the north and the official al-Qa'ida representative, Jabhat al-Nusra, are faltering under the impact of Isis forces high in morale and using tanks and artillery captured from the Iraqi army. It is also, without the rest of the world taking notice, taking over many of the Syrian oil wells that it did not already control.
> 
> View attachment 87058
> 
> 
> The Shia Al-Qubba Husseiniya mosque in Mosul explodes
> 
> *Saudi Arabia has created a Frankenstein's monster over which it is rapidly losing control. The same is true of its allies such as Turkey which has been a vital back-base for Isis and Jabhat al-Nusra by keeping the 510-mile-long Turkish-Syrian border open. As Kurdish-held border crossings fall to Isis, Turkey will find it has a new neighbour of extraordinary violence, and one deeply ungrateful for past favours from the Turkish intelligence service.*
> 
> As for Saudi Arabia, it may come to regret its support for the Sunni revolts in Syria and Iraq as jihadi social media begins to speak of the House of Saud as its next target. It is the unnamed head of Saudi General Intelligence quoted by Dearlove after 9/11 who is turning out to have analysed the potential threat to Saudi Arabia correctly and not Prince Bandar, which may explain why the latter was sacked earlier this year.
> 
> Nor is this the only point on which Prince Bandar was dangerously mistaken. The rise of Isis is bad news for the Shia of Iraq but it is worse news for the Sunni whose leadership has been ceded to a pathologically bloodthirsty and intolerant movement, a sort of Islamic Khmer Rouge, which has no aim but war without end.
> 
> The Sunni caliphate rules a large, impoverished and isolated area from which people are fleeing. Several million Sunni in and around Baghdad are vulnerable to attack and 255 Sunni prisoners have already been massacred. In the long term, Isis cannot win, but its mix of fanaticism and good organisation makes it difficult to dislodge.
> 
> "God help the Shia," said Prince Bandar, but, partly thanks to him, the shattered Sunni communities of Iraq and Syria may need divine help even more than the Shia.


There is absolutely no tangible proof to this, the coalition countries have been supporting moderates and warning from extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Seems like YPG are standing strong and have repelled their attacks and killed many IS members including commanders, two tanks captured and seems like they have gotten their hands on a Milan! Captured from IS or given by FSA? But IS are still advancing in swarms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

A little piece of land is defended by swarms of volunteers including experienced fighters, and the enemy doesn't even comes fullforce, if they take Kobani then I will start to believe they are given some kind of super human injections 

I wish more people around the world including Turkey would join the ISIS, sooner or later they will die anyway so that would be like a spring cleaning, if some 10-15k thrash from Turkey would go and die we would take a nice breath.

If Assad is dreaming of taking back lost resources, he is bound to fall, he should take whatever he can and close his doors to this sh.thole, His Syria and Lebanon would make a good couple, only a dream but if they could unite that would be interesting.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Targon said:


> A little piece of land is defended by swarms of volunteers including experienced fighters, and the enemy doesn't even comes fullforce, if they take Kobani then I will start to believe they are given some kind of super human injections
> 
> I wish more people around the world including Turkey would join the ISIS, sooner or later they will die anyway so that would be like a spring cleaning, if some 10-15k thrash from Turkey would go and die we would take a nice breath.
> 
> If Assad is dreaming of taking back lost resources, he is bound to fall, he should take whatever he can and close his doors to this sh.thole, His Syria and Lebanon would make a good couple, only a dream but if they could unite that would be interesting.



IS has tried since March to take over Kobanê, this time they attacked with all they had gathered from the SA and IA and concentrated it all on Kobanê. If equal in arms YPG would crush them long ago


----------



## Targon

Al-Kurdi said:


> IS has tried since March to take over Kobanê, this time they attacked with all they had gathered from the SA and IA and concentrated it all on Kobanê. If equal in arms YPG would crush them long ago




How they can "attack with all they have" ? don't you exaggerate yourself a little ? IS spreaded to a very large area and has a lot to deal with, they cannot concentrate all they have in any of their fronts.

Of course they would crush them, don't underestimate the powa of Kurd, Biji Biji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Targon said:


> How they can "attack with all they have" ? don't you exaggerate yourself a little ? IS spreaded to a very large area and has a lot to deal with, they cannot concentrate all they have in any of their fronts.
> 
> Of course they would crush them, don't underestimate the powa of Kurd, Biji Biji



lol,you literally took the words out of my mouth (next post).That's what i was wondering .They have like 30-50k fighters tops and they're fighting all Kurd factions,Assad,FSA,Iraqi Army,even other jihadists.On top of that they fight with seized ocasional weapons while KRG had years of establishing a militia,same for the PKK.Yes,they took some heavy weapons from Iraqi,Syrian armies but they didn't have time for proper training,establishing supply lines or combat drills for fighting in formations or syncronising attacks with artillery support,etc.


----------



## Targon

の初めに日 said:


> No end to the war for so long, is too incompetent government forces.



Are you a real Japanese ? we got paranoid lately


----------



## Targon

の初めに日 said:


> I just think this war too long a time, which country are you? Rarely seen your flag.



I'm from Turkey  

Stay in this site, your English will improve


----------



## Targon

の初めに日 said:


> A backward little country, you do not need to worry about my English.



Wtf I awakened the evil  calm down I meant no offense, we love Japan  but you might be a false flagger.


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There is absolutely no tangible proof to this, the coalition countries have been supporting moderates and warning from extremists.



Till now fruits of yours coalition's supports has been merely nothing but ISIL ,more violence and terrors. Sending and smuggling weapons and pumping money has got no guarantee that to who and which groups they will be delivered.
Iraq and Syria neighbors are well known, the Q is how ISIL sells its oil? from which borders its weapons are being transferred?we don't live in a void.
If there was any determination to avoid such a disaster among your leaders, your countries could have done to many urgent measures to prevent it from happening years ago. 
There is no bad or good or on the other hand moderate or extremists terrorist all shapes of terrorism should be condemned and confronted.


----------



## Mosamania

の初めに日 said:


> For your country not interested.



Banzaaaaaaaaaaaai


----------



## flamer84

の初めに日 said:


> A backward little country, you do not need to worry about my English.




Lol...that was rude and unexpected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

の初めに日 said:


> Have not seen your flag, which country are you?




Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

の初めに日 said:


> Romania? Is a backward country.




You can see flags...It's a miracle !

Can you see this ?

_|_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

の初めに日 said:


> Do not like the backward countries, bye!




Than you better leave this forum,it's full of us backward citizens in here...Pakistanis,Indians,Romanians,Turks,Iraqis,Arabs,Iranians,Poles..scum of the Earth !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Seems like YPG are standing strong and have repelled their attacks and killed many IS members including commanders, two tanks captured and seems like they have gotten their hands on a Milan! Captured from IS or given by FSA? But IS are still advancing in swarms



Meh... don't trust on YPG's media center... they are uploading fake videos.

Recently, they uploaded a video and they were saying some villages have been liberated... but the thing is, you could see the
Euphrates in the video indicating that it was an earlier shot video. As ISIS pressed far beyond Euphrates.

Also, about the Milan video. I think they are Iraqi Kurds whom taken weapons aid from Western countries.

You can see they are firing with Barrett US rifles. US gave them to Iraqi Kurds a few weeks ago.

Also terrain is much different than the terrain in Kobane. Terrain in Kobane is sandy not rocky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes ongoing within the city of Ayn Al Arab / Kobane. IS is attacking currently the city itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Clashes ongoing *within* the city of Ayn Al Arab / Kobane. IS is attacking currently the city itself.



You sure that ISIS fighting in the city... there are lots of fake reports in the net ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You sure that ISIS fighting in the city... there are lots of fake reports in the net ....


They reached to 6km distance of Ayn Al-Arab , on two days ago. So, it is probably not far fetched from truth if they have reached to the city now.


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> They reached to 6km distance of Ayn Al-Arab two, on days ago. So, it is probably not far fetched from truth if they have reached to the city now.



Maybe, maybe not... let's wait for actual proof.

Edit: I don't think ISIS yet to enter the city.... because;

I think, ISIS will first shell the town. Shelling will come from eastern and western newly captured villages. I wouldn't want to shell from south as there is chance that they can accidentaly shell Turkey instead. and Turkish amry can obliferate ISIS positions with their Fırtınas...

While PYD forces are concentrated at west and east ISIS members will infltrate from south and began to clash in the city.

@Alienoz_TR ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Clashes ongoing within the city of Ayn Al Arab / Kobane. IS is attacking currently the city itself.









Not sure how authentic it is.

edit: pic is from 22 sep.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515560446276141057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515655057728344064


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515761407368105984
Al Hasaka Province: Violent clashes took place between IS fighters and YPG supported by al Karama Army that affiliate to the governor of al Jazira province “ Hmaydi Daham al Hadi” in the countryside of al Ya’robeyyi ( Tal Kojar) near the Iraqi- Syrian border, information reported that IS advanced in the area.

SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I have seen a video from Ras Al Ayn /Serekaniye where at least 20 YPG militants lie dead and many houses demolished. Many females among the dead.

Due to graphic content, I cant post the link in the forum.

----------------------------------

*12 fighters from NDF and the regime forces died, while an Islamic battalion executed 5 men.*
September 27, 2014

Aleppo Province: The clashes between IS fighters from one side and YPG, the brigade of al Akrad Front, the rebel and islamic battalions from the other side have continued in Adiqoy area in the southern countryside of Ayn al Arab leading to the death of 7 fighters from IS and casualties on YPG and the battalions side. Other clashes have erupted between the regime forces supported by NDF, the Brigade of al Quds al Filastini, al Baath battalions and Hezbollah fighters from one side and the Islamic and rebel battalions, al Nusra Front and Ansra al Din Front from the other side near the Air Force Intelligence building in the neighborhood of Jam’eyyet al Zahraa in the west of Aleppo.

The helicopters dropped 2 barrel bombs on the vicinity of the Central Prison of Aleppo and 2 others onto Handarat Camp.

Fighters from an Islamic battalion executed 5 men on charge of “spying on al Mujahedeen and correcting coordinates of bombing that have taken place on the rebels’ posts and densely populated places”.

A man died of wounds due to fall of a mortar shell onto the neighborhood of al Khaldeyyi.

12 fighters from NDF and the regime forces died in the clashes with the regime forces IS fighters, Jabhat al Nusra, rebel and Islamic battalions in the city of Aleppo and its countryside.

12 fighters from NDF and the regime forces died, while an Islamic battalion executed 5 men. | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## 500

Fresh video from Kobani, looks quite calm:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US considers no-fly zone over northeastern Syria: Reports




*
_US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel (left) and Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, talk to reporters in the Pentagon briefing room on Aug. 21, 2014._

US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel (left) and Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, talk to reporters in the Pentagon briefing room on Aug. 21, 2014.
*
The US Department of Defense says it is considering the possibility of imposing a no-fly zone over northeastern Syria to deny the Syrian military the ability to launch airstrikes there, reports say.*

Turkey has requested the US to establish a buffer zone along the Turkish-Syrian border to protect foreign-sponsored militants and civilians.

US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel and Gen. Martin E. Dempsey, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said on Friday, “We’ve discussed all these possibilities and will continue to talk about what the Turks believe they will require.”
Dempsey added that “a buffer zone might at some point become a possibility.”

The US and its allies have been continuously bombing the ISIL terrorist group in northeastern Syria since Tuesday; but the Pentagon is indicating that it may decide to prevent the Syrian military from targeting anti-government militants in the same region.

Fighter aircraft from Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Qatar, Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates have taken part in the airstrikes in Syria.

The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, control large parts of Syria's northern territory. ISIL sent its fighters into Iraq in June, quickly seizing vast expanse of land straddling the border between the two countries.

Syria has been gripped by deadly unrest since 2011. According to reports, the United States and its regional allies - especially Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey - are supporting the militants operating inside the country.

According to the United Nations, more than 190,000 people have been killed and millions displaced due to the turmoil that has gripped Syria for over three years.

PressTV - US considers no-fly zone over northeastern Syria: Reports


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515840431368978432
Also, Some Arabic sources report that clashes ongoing around Jaza'a and Yarubiya, leaving 30 PKK dead.

It looks like IS is advancing in Ayn Al Arab /Kobane and Yarubiya a.k.a. Syrian-Iraqi border crossing, in the meantime halted PKK/YPG offensive in western countryside of Ras Al Ayn / Serekaniye.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515806570618163200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515834186783928321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo Province: Some shells launched by IS struck areas in the eastern neighborhoods of Ayn al Arab city leading to the death of a man while others were injured. It is worth mention that this is the first time that the shells fell onto the city of Ayn al Arab sine the beginning of IS attack on the countryside of the city.
> 
> The warplanes carried out a raid on an area in the city of al Bab in the east of Aleppo, initial information reported injuring of some people. They also carried out 2 raids on the vicinity of the airbase of Kwayres which is besieged by IS fighters.
> 
> IS fighters executed a man in the city of Manbej with no information about the reason of execution.
> 
> IS gatherings in the village of Sitalab in the southeast of Ayn al Arab were attacked by the international- Arab coalition warplanes.
> 
> A child and a man died due to dropping 2 barrel bombs onto the highway of Masaken Hanano area.





> Rif Dimashq Province: The regime army took control over wide areas in Adra al Balad Area after two days of its control over the Labor City of Adra.
> 
> 4 combatants at least from the islamic battalions died in clashes with the regime forces and their militiamen in the Wasteland of al Qalamun.
> 
> The helicopters dropped 4 barrel bombs onto the city of Darayya and 2 barrels onto the eastern mountain of the city of al Zabadani causing material damages.
> 
> A woman died of wounds due to the regime’s bombardment on the city of Doma. A fighter from Hezbollah died in clashes with Jabhat al Nusra and the islamic battalions.


----------



## Superboy

Are there many Kurds in the IS?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Targon said:


> How they can "attack with all they have" ? don't you exaggerate yourself a little ? IS spreaded to a very large area and has a lot to deal with, they cannot concentrate all they have in any of their fronts.
> 
> Of course they would crush them, don't underestimate the powa of Kurd, Biji Biji



Of course not with all they have but this is probably their biggest concentrated attack so far. An offensive with men between 3000-6000(sources in Raqqa reported days before op). I mean compare it to Mosul, where it was only a couple hundred men or around a thousand. Also http://www.takvahaber.net/guncel/turk-askeri-pkkya-yardim-mi-ediyor-h9935.html lolololol


----------



## Targon

Al-Kurdi said:


> Of course not with all they have but this is probably their biggest concentrated attack so far. An offensive with men between 3000-6000(sources in Raqqa reported days before op). I mean compare it to Mosul, where it was only a couple hundred men or around a thousand. Also 'Türk askeri PKK'ya yardım mı ediyor?' lolololol



This is a bullsh.t site don't take it seriously.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Meh... don't trust on YPG's media center... they are uploading fake videos.
> 
> Recently, they uploaded a video and they were saying some villages have been liberated... but the thing is, you could see the
> Euphrates in the video indicating that it was an earlier shot video. As ISIS pressed far beyond Euphrates.
> 
> Also, about the Milan video. I think they are Iraqi Kurds whom taken weapons aid from Western countries.
> 
> You can see they are firing with Barrett US rifles. US gave them to Iraqi Kurds a few weeks ago.
> 
> Also terrain is much different than the terrain in Kobane. Terrain in Kobane is sandy not rocky.
> 
> View attachment 88513



Do you mean the video where the guy is singing and others guarding? That's old and I am following them alot and haven't seen such an upload. This is their channel Ragihandina YPG - YouTube

How can they have when the shipments hadn't even arrived? It was reported long ago that YPG captured a Milan from Nusrah. Many thinks it is that one. I couldn't be more happy if it was KRG sending those arms but I doubt it. Main reason, Kobanê is pretty much sealed.

f.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515896635222945792


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515944278926032896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515946034242256896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515943559191855104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515945680243023872


----------



## Hussein

Is this thread becoming the propaganda thread for YPG/PKK?

In many forums you would have been kicked for flood:
you use the same methods than MeK .. invasion of informations to make it appear true
"more you repeat a lie , more it becomes a truth"

calm down @Al-Kurdi

By the way @Alienoz_TR explained well : weapons which appear are clear from Iraq side
don't say bullshit that such US weapons and French weapons (especially Milan) could be taken to IS
so the same guys here would have taken these many kind of weapons not easy to find (Milan for exemple)
oh it is very strange that it appears after France delivered to Iraqi kurds ... strange ah


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> How can they have when the shipments hadn't even arrived? It was reported long ago that YPG captured a Milan from Nusrah. Many thinks it is that one. I couldn't be more happy if it was KRG sending those arms but I doubt it. Main reason, Kobanê is pretty much sealed.



As far as i know, shipments from Germany arrived. 
German Weapons Arrive in Erbil, With Minister in Tow



Al-Kurdi said:


> Do you mean the video where the guy is singing and others guarding? That's old and I am following them alot and haven't seen such an upload. This is their channel Ragihandina YPG - YouTube



No, i don't know that. The one i saw was they were fighting against IS (though i didn't see any trail of IS in the video).... YPG was firing from hill tops, also closing in a village with homemade armoured vehicle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

I wonder why they are bombing all over Syria to kill 15-20 ISIS per day but fail to bomb this several thousands who are attacking Kobani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian army liberated Adra al-Balad town in rural Damascus *
​English subtitle: After three days of control on Adra al-Omalia, the Syrian army took control on Adra al-Balad town in the countryside of Damascus. According to Al Mayadeen correspondent, the leader of the Army of Islam, known as Mohammed Al Mubarak aka Abu Hassan was killed during clashes with the Syrian army in Adra al-Balad in the countryside of the Syrian capital.

*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*"Syrian" Rebel Demonstration Burns American Flag in Homs Countryside*​A "peaceful" rebel demonstration that took place on September 26, 2014 in the Homs countryside shows demonstrators burning the American flag and vowing to dig the grave of the US-led coalition in Syria.





_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Those are Obama's moderate rebels aka terrorists F$A and Nusra​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

JEskandari said:


> I wonder why they are bombing all over Syria to kill 15-20 ISIS per day but fail to bomb this several thousands who are attacking Kobani ?



Indeed, the whole operation looks extremely retarded. They are attacking remote oil sites which are defended by few militants, while thousands of kurds are at risk of getting slaughtered. There are pics of huge convoys of IS just chilling on the road. A single bomb to those convoys can eliminate like 100-200 IS


----------



## Superboy

Are there no Kurds in the IS?


----------



## Hakan

@Al-Kurdi

Turkey is treating Kurdish fighters in Turkish hospitals. Does this mean that Turkey supports kurdish fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The nature of the coalition air strikes is different, it is meant to degrade ISIS fighting capability, take out their command centers, take out their sources of income, take out their organizational capability, and they will trickle down. 

It is not meant to kill fighters, that is CAS missions, and that require loiter time over an area, that is why I say we need to establish a no fly zone over Syria.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> The nature of the coalition air strikes is different, it is meant to degrade ISIS fighting capability, take out their command centers, take out their sources of income, take out their organizational capability, and they will trickle down.
> 
> It is not meant to kill fighters, that is CAS missions, and that require loiter time over an area, that is why I say we need to establish a no fly zone over Syria.



No fly zone means no enemy aircraft allowed. IS doesnt have capability to perform airstrikes, but SyAF has.

Secondly NFZ has an aim to create Kurdish independence with US backing. Those who enter Kurdish NFZ will be eliminated by US led coalition.


----------



## Superboy

I don't think YPG or PKK even represent Kurds. These organizations act like dictatorships. Sure some Kurds might like them, but most don't. I wouldn't be surprised if there are tens of thousands of Kurds in the Islamic State


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Hussein said:


> Is this thread becoming the propaganda thread for YPG/PKK?
> 
> In many forums you would have been kicked for flood:
> you use the same methods than MeK .. invasion of informations to make it appear true
> "more you repeat a lie , more it becomes a truth"
> 
> calm down @Al-Kurdi
> 
> By the way @Alienoz_TR explained well : weapons which appear are clear from Iraq side
> don't say bullshit that such US weapons and French weapons (especially Milan) could be taken to IS
> so the same guys here would have taken these many kind of weapons not easy to find (Milan for exemple)
> oh it is very strange that it appears after France delivered to Iraqi kurds ... strange ah



Most events and news are coming from Kobanê, that's why.

Tell me how they could have been delivered to them? Kobanê is surrounded for many many miles to the nearest Kurdish controlled areas. They don't send weapons to YPG as they are "affiliated with PKK", and Turkey is also worried that some of the weapons would be used by PKK in Iraq aswell, that's why they are being left out. I blame PKK for that, they didn't allow other Kurdish factions to enter, there are about 6000-7000 Kurdish soldiers from Rojava loyal to Barzani, when some 60 of them tried to enter they got arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

ok thx
i was reading about the German sent Milan (i remember someone said it here in this topic , or another)
but they say the first deliver would be finalized end of september and in Iraq
so obviously this is not about these weapons at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

l



Kaan said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> Turkey is treating Kurdish fighters in Turkish hospitals. Does this mean that Turkey supports kurdish fighters?



No, it means Turkey changed their attitude after heavy pressure from tout le monde


----------



## tesla

Al-Kurdi said:


> l
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means Turkey changed their attitude after heavy pressure from tout le monde


 lol kurd city kobani is turning to


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516075301852307456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516177449244446721
Note: The area where clashes are going on is between Syria and Iraq. Because of its relevance to recent assault, i decided to post on Syrian thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515950865195483136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516169055393570816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

yesterday İS killed 280 pkk \ypg militans and captured 400 pkk terrorists in kobani (syria)


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Superboy said:


> I don't think YPG or PKK even represent Kurds. These organizations act like dictatorships. Sure some Kurds might like them, but most don't. I wouldn't be surprised if there are tens of thousands of Kurds in the Islamic State



During 1994 each month 1000 joined PKK, in August this year 1400 joined PKK. This is today, Kurds crossing the border to help their bloodkin, IS claims 2000 more joined YPG. After and during war times people tend to have many kids and that to an already high birth rate, Kurds will come out in bigger numbers and stronger than ever. It doesn't have to do with what party, it's about ones land, people and nation to take care of and protect.

Facebook

So I don't really care how horny Turks get over dead Kurds in their false claims, Kurds will just come out bigger and stronger from it


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mosamania said:


> The nature of the coalition air strikes is different, it is meant to degrade ISIS fighting capability, take out their command centers, take out their sources of income, take out their organizational capability, and they will trickle down.
> 
> It is not meant to kill fighters, that is CAS missions, and that require loiter time over an area, that is why I say we need to establish a no fly zone over Syria.


no flyzone only help fighting Isis if they had an airforce . right now a no fly Zone only mean you want to target Syria legitimate government .


----------



## Mosamania

JEskandari said:


> no flyzone only help fighting Isis if they had an airforce . right now a no fly Zone only mean you want to target Syria legitimate government .



Legitimate is a relative term I am afraid.


----------



## Abii

JEskandari said:


> no flyzone only help fighting Isis if they had an airforce . right now a no fly Zone only mean you want to target Syria legitimate government .


I want Assad to stay too, but knock off the legitimate akhoond bull shit and do it fast. If they're legitimate, than so are the akhoonds and so was Saddam.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

6 civilians ( all men ), were killed by air strikes by coalition warplanes on al-Fadghami area in the southern countryside of al-Hasakah.

about 40 fighters from the YPG were killed by clashes against the IS, which continue for the 5th day in ” al-Rawiya, al-Dahmaa, and Thamad ” villages in the western countryside of Ein al-Arab ” Sere kane “, in addition to exploding a truck which was transporting Libyan paints by a fighter from ISIS. clashes continue between the two sides in the countryside of al-Ya’robiya “Tal Kojo “, amid advances for the IS in the area as it taken over 3 villages .

ISIS executed a number of soldiers from al-Karama army, which belongs to al-Jazira Hamidi Daham al-Hadi, they have been captured earlier (including a commander).

Coalition warplanes kill 6 civilians in al-Hasakah countryside | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

*1500 Kurdish fighters have joined YPG, while the clashes have still erupted all over Aleppo.*

Aleppo Province: SOHR knew that the number of Kurdish fighters who enter to Ayn al Arab area since last Wednesday have reached to 1500, while Kurdish resources from Ayn al Arab said that the number reaches to 1800. They have joined YPG in order to prevent IS militants to advance to the city of Ayn al Arab and attempt to recapture the 65 villages that IS seized in September 16, which led to the displacement of 200000 Kurdish citizens from the city of Ayn al Arab and its countryside. 

1500 Kurdish fighters have joined YPG, while the clashes have still erupted all over Aleppo. | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516245218161463296

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

For those who are interested:

Ayn Al Arab (or Kobane as Kurds call it) is not a Kurdish town. It has different ethnic groups, roughly same in percentage. Kurds, Arabs and Turkmens inhabit Ayn Al Arab and its surroundings.

Ayn al-Arab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## N.Ozkan

Although I strongly dislike ISIS for their atrocities I can't hold me back from saying Godspeed to those against the terror coalition of PYD/PKK. Terrorkurds, as I call them, are like mad on twitter, touting how they have killed dozens of ISIS soldiers with no real proof, publishing statements such as the Euphrates volcanos have gone from defense to offensive.. Just can't hold my self from laughing when they cry to the world about how imminent the fall of Kobani is and the next second of they are whipping the ISIS monsters..  A NFZ will only be beneficial for the Kurds.



tesla said:


> yesterday İS killed 280 pkk \ypg militans and captured 400 pkk terrorists in kobani (syria)



Would really love the link to that source?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

N.Ozkan said:


> Would really love the link to that source?


 
You might check twitter accounts of
أبو سلطان (@fahdmrohe1) | Twitter (Arabic) especially the news which were posted a few days ago.
Turkish Witness (@TurkishWitness) | Twitter (Turkish)

Because of the forum rules, we cant link graphic pictures or videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516303521965039616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516253777142505472
4 vehicles belonging to YPG ambushed around Qamishli, Hasakah. YPG Killed, vehicles burned. Some other sources say: IED attack on PKK reinforcements, many PKK killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The city of Ayn Al Arab from IS camera. Only a few kilometers away.

Translation: Soldiers of Islamic State meet the city of Ayn Al-Arab.



> DAMASCUS: U.S.-led warplanes kept up strikes on oil sites funding ISIS, as Al-Qaeda's Syria affiliate threatened reprisals after a key operative was reported killed.
> The coalition raids destroyed three makeshift oil refineries in jihadist-controlled territory in Syria, intensifying efforts to deny ISIS funding after a wave of strikes on its oil infrastructure on Thursday night.
> ISIS controls a swath of territory straddling northwestern Iraq and eastern Syria, that includes most of Syria's main oil fields and which the jihadists have sought to exploit through improvised refining and smuggling.
> The coalition strikes hit close by the Turkish frontier, near the town of Tal Abyad just across the border from the Turkish town of Akcakale, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.
> "At least three makeshift refineries under IS control in the Tal Abyad region were destroyed," the Observatory said.
> "IS had been refining crude and selling it to Turkish buyers," said the Britain-based watchdog, which has a broad network of sources inside Syria.
> Before the launch of U.S.-led air strikes on ISIS in Syria last Tuesday analysts say the jihadists were earning as much as $3 million a day from oil revenues.
> Output from ISIS-controlled fields stood at 80,000 barrels per day, far exceeding the 17,000 barrels per day the Syrian oil ministry said it was pumping.
> The strikes around Tal Abyad came after Saturday raids near the mainly Kurdish town of Ain al-Arab, also very close to the Turkish border.
> The town, known as Kobani in Kurdish, has been under assault by ISIS for more than a week, sparking an exodus of at least 160,000 refugees into Turkey.
> The coalition also kept up its raids on the jihadist heartland province of Raqqa early Sunday as it pressed what Washington says are "near continuous" strikes.
> The raids destroyed a plastics factory outside Raqqa city, killing one civilian, the Observatory said.
> ISIS oil infrastructure has been one of the main targets of the bombing campaign in Syria that Washington and its Arab allies launched last Tuesday, building on the air war under way against ISIS in Iraq since August 8.
> Multiple European governments have since approved plans to join that air campaign, including most recently Britain.
> British fighter jets flew their first combat mission over Iraq on Saturday but returned to base in Cyprus without firing a shot.
> "On this occasion no targets were identified as requiring immediate air attack by our aircraft," a defence ministry spokesman said.
> European governments have resisted joining the U.S.-led air campaign in Syria for fear of getting embroiled in the more than three-year-old civil war, forcing Washington to rely on Arab allies Bahrain, Jordan, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.
> The opening salvo of the U.S.-led bombing campaign in Syria actually targeted not ISIS but its jihadist rival Al-Qaeda and drew a threat of retaliation on Saturday after one of its leaders was reported killed.
> Al-Qaeda loyalists of the Nusra Front, who are prominent on the battlefield across much of western Syria, have been at sometimes deadly loggerheads with ISIS since the Al-Qaeda leadership disavowed the group's commanders in February.
> But the group has still been targeted by the U.S.-led air campaign which has killed at least 57 of its fighters, according to the Observatory.
> Washington has made a distinction between the wider Nusra Front and a cell of foreign fighters dubbed the Khorasan Group that it says was plotting attacks against the United States.
> Muhsin al-Fadhli, a long-standing Al-Qaeda operative and alleged leader of Khorasan, was killed in the strikes, according to a jihadist who fought with the group.
> The SITE monitoring group said a series of Tweets from the jihadist expressed condolences for the deaths of Fadhli and another Khorasan leader, Abu Yusuf al-Turki.
> But Nusra said it was the target of the strikes and threatened reprisals for the deaths of its militants.
> The allies had "committed a horrible act that is going to put them on the list of jihadist targets throughout the world," Nusra spokesman Abu Firas al-Suri said in an online video message.
> Nusra is on Washington's terror blacklist but has fought against ISIS in several areas of Syria, notably around second city Aleppo where its fighters were instrumental in driving out the rival jihadists in alliance with other Islamists.



Read more: http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Middle-East/2014/Sep-28/272226-us-hits-isis-in-syria-nusra-threatens-reprisals.ashx#ixzz3EdqS9h4B


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516155092613869568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516155092613869568



You are spoiling this thread by posting random tweets from anonymous random sources, most of which are either false or never proved to be true.

Tweets are not considered to be reliable unless they belong to a respected news outlet or a popular trusted person.
But yours only seem to post hate oriented tweets against the Kurds fighting IS terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> You are spoiling this thread by posting random tweets from anonymous random sources, most of which are either false or never proved to be true.
> 
> Tweets are not considered to be reliable unless they belong to a respected news outlet or a popular trusted person.
> But yours only seem to post hate oriented tweets against the Kurds fighting IS terrorists.



Feel free to add any news you like. I dont object. 

And Please act according to forum rules. No graphic content. Keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Feel free to add any news you like. I dont object.


I only post news when they are 100% true, not propaganda lies, whether they are in favor of IS, PKK or other terrorists. I don't remember posting one single news that has came out as a lie. That's why I don't posts random tweets, especially pro-terrorist group ones, like those you post.

Since you have a beef against Kurds, you only tend to post Pro-IS tweets, while some other member posts pro-PKK tweets, they are all the same bs, no difference.


Alienoz_TR said:


> And Please act according to forum rules. No graphic content. Keep that in mind.


Nice try.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I only post news when they are 100% true, not propaganda lies, whether they are in favor of IS, PKK or other terrorists. I don't remember posting one single news that has came out as a lie. That's why I don't posts random tweets, especially pro-terrorist group ones, like those you post.
> 
> Since you have a beef against Kurds, you only tend to post Pro-IS tweets, while some other member posts pro-PKK tweets, they are all the same bs, no difference.
> 
> Nice try.



Instead of throwing mud at Alienoz, post the most updated news if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I only post news when they are 100% true, not propaganda lies, whether they are in favor of IS, PKK or other terrorists. I don't remember posting one single news that has came out as a lie. That's why I don't posts random tweets, especially pro-terrorist group ones, like those you post.
> Since you have a beef against Kurds, you only tend to post Pro-IS tweets, while some other member posts pro-PKK tweets, they are all the same bs, no difference.



I agree with you but this thread has been dead since the new regulations of the site....

So, proven or not, maybe it's good for us to see some news about the war. Otherwise, people need to go to other sites to read the news about Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo province: a shell fell on Ein Al-Arab "Kobane" what wounded and killed no less than 5, clashes continued between ISIS and YPG around Ein al_Arab, reports of casualties in YPG. warplanes raided areas in Menbej.
> 
> clashes continue between regime forces backed y Hezbollah and al-Quds brigade against Jabhat al-Nusra and Islamic battalions around Khan Toman hill near the military academy , Bustan al-Basha neighborhood .
> 
> warplanes raided the police school west of Aleppo and areas near Kafar Naha in the western countryside of Aleppo .


 


> al-Raqqa province: coalition warplanes bombarded Ein al-Arous school near Tal Abyad , which is an ISIS HQ, and another building in the area. no reports of losses.


 


> Idlib province: warplanes went in 10 air strikes around Ma’arTamasrin, Taftanaz, M’ara al-Nu’man, al-Taman’a, Telmins, Jarjanaz, what killed a child in Taftanaz, a man in Ma’arTamsarin, and reports of killing 5 civilians from one family including a child in Telmins.


 
Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS started assault on Yarubiya /Rabi'a. I hope this link enlightens our Persian friend.



> Al Hasaka Province: the clashes between YPG and IS have renewed in the countryside of al Ya’robeyyi “ Tal Kojar” border town with Iraq.
> 
> The regime forces carried out a raid on people’s houses in the village of Om Hojayrah in the northeast of al Hasaka city, information reported arresting of some people.





> Homs Province: Places on the outskirts of al Wa’er area in the city of Homs were bombarded by mortar shells with no information about casualties.
> 
> A child from al Holi area died of wounds due to earlier bombardment on the area by the regime forces.
> 
> Violent clashes have erupted between al Nusra Front and the islamic battalions against the regime forces in the vicinity of Om Sharshoh village in the northern countryside.





> Rif Dimashq Province: 2 combatants from the Islamic battalions died in clashes with the regime forces in the Eastern Ghota. A man from the city of Doma was killed in unknown circumstances. The regime forces bombarded places on the outskirts of al Dokhaneyyi area in the Eastern Ghota, places in the city of al Zabadani in al Qalamun area and the vicinity of the Highway of al Salam near Khan al shih Camp.
> 
> 7 mortar shells struck places near the new municipality and Karm Smadi in Jaramana leading to injure some people and material damages. other shells launched by fighters fell near the a gas station in Kaskul area, information reported injuring of some people.
> 
> The warplanes carried out 3 raids on places on the outskirts of al Dokhaneyyi and Wadi Ayn Terma with no information about casualties so far. They also carried out several raids on the Wastelands of al Qalamun .


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I agree with you but this thread has been dead since the new regulations of the site....
> 
> So, proven or not, maybe it's good for us to see some news about the war. Otherwise, people need to go to other sites to read the news about Syria.



I have no objection with posting 'news' here, but that's the case. *News* should be posted here, not random tweets. I see hundreds of tweets about Syria and Iraq everyday, doesn't mean I should post them here.

Saying that (IS killed 200-300-400 or 'huge numbers' of YPG or PKK almost everyday or spreading false rumors that IS has entered the Kobane) is not considered to be news.
Anyone who posts credible news from any source is welcome here, that's what makes this thread constructive, otherwise, with this path, it wouldn't be any different from YouTube's comment section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> I have no objection with posting 'news' here, but that's the case. *News* should be posted here, not random tweets. I see hundreds of tweets about Syria and Iraq everyday, doesn't mean I should post them here.
> 
> Saying that (IS killed 200-300-400 or 'huge numbers' of YPG or PKK almost everyday or spreading false rumors that IS has entered the Kobane) is not considered to be news.
> Anyone who posts credible news from any source is welcome here, that's what makes this thread constructive, otherwise, with this path, it wouldn't be any different from YouTube's comment section.



Have you seen the video where hundreds of PKK were killed, allegedly 300 PKK members? Posted a few days ago on internet.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I have no objection with posting 'news' here, but that's the case. *News* should be posted here, not random tweets. I see hundreds of tweets about Syria and Iraq everyday, doesn't mean I should post them here.
> 
> Saying that (IS killed 200-300-400 or 'huge numbers' of YPG or PKK almost everyday or spreading false rumors that IS has entered the Kobane) is not considered to be news.
> Anyone who posts credible news from any source is welcome here, that's what makes this thread constructive, otherwise, with this path, it wouldn't be any different from YouTube's comment section.



No, don't get me wrong... but have we are going to do that.

I mean, if you look at Kurdish sources, they are all doing fine attacking on IS on all fronts. Main stream media gives little detail about the clashes.
There are proof avaliable on the net, both pics and videos, but they contain graphic images.

But people can't post them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Have you seen the video where hundreds of PKK were killed, allegedly 300 PKK members? Posted a few days ago on internet.


No I haven't seen the video. Many videos come out regularly, most of which can not be confirmed to be legitimate.
I am following the Kobane battle closely from some trusted sources and haven't heard anything about such a huge number of casualties in YPG all at the same time. So perhaps, they have gathered the corpse of everyone thy have killed, including YPG, and posed them as the casualties of the enemy. Who knows?



Sinan said:


> No, don't get me wrong... but have we are going to do that.
> 
> I mean, if you look at Kurdish sources, they are all doing fine attacking on IS on all fronts. Main stream media gives little detail about the clashes.
> There are proof avaliable on the net, both pics and videos, but they contain graphic images.
> 
> But people can't post them....



My earlier posts also indicated the propaganda from both sides, not just IS. I am also against rubbish news coming out of some Kurdish propaganda outlets, this is not specific only to one side. I have said this to @Al-Kurdi too, so not picking only one side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> My earlier posts also indicated the propaganda from both sides, not just IS. I am also against rubbish news coming out of some Kurdish propaganda outlets, this is not specific only to one side. I have said this to @Al-Kurdi too, so not picking only one side.



Mate, how are we going to decide which news is being propaganda ?

What are the trusted sources ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Coalition bombing in Rakka Wilayat








Sinan said:


> Mate, how are we going to decide which news is being propaganda ?
> 
> What are the trusted sources ?



IS overran Kurdish villages in both 1) Ayn Al Arab countryside and 2) around Hasakah-Yaroubiya line.

Finally, Kurdish counteroffensive in Ras Al Ayn was halted by IS using SVBIED, which killed over 40 PKK. Confirmed by SOHR. Video and the death has been seen by myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Turkish M60's Tanks and FNSS Armoured Personnel Carriers Deployed at the Syrian Border near Ayn Al-Arab (Kobani)



































​
Turkish tanks take up position on Syrian border next to besieged Kurdish town - MIDEAST

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate, how are we going to decide which news is being propaganda ?
> 
> What are the trusted sources ?



It depends. I see sources in Twitter who constantly post about IS or YPG advances, and if one tends to believe them all, he would think that they have conquered the world already.

Some IS/Kurdish sources say they have killed 'tens' from the other side or have inflicted 'very big blow' to enemy and blah blah, and I think it's too naive to consider they are not propaganda. Consider the PKK propaganda, or the Pjak in our own case, where they claimed they killed like tens of our forces on a daily basis, while in reality, only 2 or 3 were killed. You do understand what I'm talking about here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516657883313106944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516657438079320064


> Al Hasaka Province: 31 fighters from YPG and al Karamah Army affiliated to the governor of al Jazira Province “ Hamidi Daham al Hadi al Jarba” were killed, including 14 fighters from YPG, in clashes with IS fighters on the Syrian- Iraqi border in al Ya’robeyyi yesterday and day before yesterday, where the clashes ended by IS control over 4 villages and farmlands in the area, as well as the clashes between the two parties left 11 dead fighters from IS.



Source: SOHR


----------



## 1000

US airstrike, Ayn al Arab


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516155092613869568





Serpentine said:


> You are spoiling this thread by posting random tweets from anonymous random sources, most of which are either false or never proved to be true.
> 
> Tweets are not considered to be reliable unless they belong to a respected news outlet or a popular trusted person.
> But yours only seem to post hate oriented tweets against the Kurds fighting IS terrorists.


Apparently Alienoz_TR was right:

Assad cousin relocates to Belorussia | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Kurds train to fire Milan ATGM in Germany:






















Milan ATGM used by Kurds in Kobani:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

500 said:


> Apparently Alienoz_TR was right:
> 
> Assad cousin relocates to Belorussia | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> Kurds train to fire Milan ATGM in Germany:
> 
> View attachment 98015
> 
> 
> View attachment 98016
> 
> 
> View attachment 98017
> 
> 
> View attachment 98018
> 
> 
> Milan ATGM used by Kurds in Kobani:
> 
> View attachment 98019


I saw on the news that kurds from overseas are going to syria to fight isis.

The guys in the picture are probably kurdish germans from Turkey. Probably the same bunch that have been supporting pkk for years.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kaan said:


> I saw on the news that kurds from overseas are going to syria to fight isis.
> 
> The guys in the picture are probably kurdish germans from Turkey. Probably the same bunch that have been supporting pkk for years.



Peshmerga, KRG. Trained by Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> Peshmerga, KRG. Trained by Germans.


old news. they promised for a first deliver until end of this month including Milan.
there will be more to come from German side to the kurds .


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Moderate "Syrian" Rebels Carry ISIL Flags in Protest to Coalition Airstrikes*​The Ahrar al-Sham "moderate" rebel group that belongs to the "Islamic Front" conglomerate of "moderate" Islamist brigades, which is mainly supported - both financially and militarily - by Saudi Arabia, came out today in support of the "Islamic State" (aka ISIL or ISIS) and al-Qaeda's Jabhat al-Nusra terror groups against the US-led coalition. Protestors can be seen in Houla (Homs province) carrying ISIL flags and shouting slogans against the establishment of a secular state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516854792858382337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516910105615269889


> Reef Dimashq province: a general in regime forces was killed by clashes against Islamic fighters. clashes continue between the two sides in eastern al-Ghouta and Arbin, accompanied by regime’s bombardment on the area .
> 
> warplanes opened heavy machine gun fire on areas in Bait Jen and its farmlands in the western al-Ghouta, accompanied by regime’s bombardment on Saqba in eastern al-Ghouta, reports of casualties ( including children and women ). an Islamic fighter killed by clashes against regime forces in Assal al-Ward wastelands in Qalamoun. the clashes continue between the two sides in al-Dokhania .
> 
> 4 Islamic fighters killed by clashes against regime forces around Arbin city today.





> Aleppo province: 8 civilians, including 4 children were killed by explosive barrels fell on area between al-Shekh Kheder and al-Sakhour east of ALeppo, helicopters also dropped explosive barrels on al-Qatana , Jabba al-Quba in Bab al-Hadid neighborhood ,and Qarliq in old Aleppo, no reports of losses.
> 
> clashes continued in Suleiman al-Halabi neighborhood between regime forces and Islamic battalions near Thakana Hanano east of Aleppo and around the town of Aziza south of Aleppo.
> 
> clashes taking place between ISIS against Jabhat al-Akrad and Islamic battalions around al-Madajin area near Dabe1q town which is taken over by the IS in the northern eastern countryside of Aleppo .
> 
> helicopters dropped 2 explosive barrels on Hanano housing neighborhood east of Aleppo, one of them didn’t explode.
> 
> 1 civilian was killed while others were wounded by an explosive barrel fell on al-Sakhour neighborhood .





> Aleppo province: clashes continue between the IS against YPG in Ein al-Arab countryside, ISIS advanced toward the city from the eastern side ( 2km - 3km ) away from the city, there is only a valley between the IS and the city of Ein al-Arab "Kobane". ISIS have gained control on no less than 70 villages since it started the attack on the 16th of this month. and displaced more than 200,000 Kurdish civilians.
> ISIS beheaded 4 YPG fighters, after detaining them during clashes between the two sides in Ein al-Arab countryside, including 3 females, they hanged their heads in Jarablis city. IS stole dozens thousands of sheep, the IS also stole cars belongs to civilians from Ein al-Arab "Kobane" on the border line near Turkey, in addition to stealing and robbing houses in the villages which it take control on earlier.
> YPG fighters targeted 5 cars belongs to ISIS on the road to Ein al-Arab"Kobane" , what devastated it.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

With the latest offensive against regime forces and pro-regime Alawite villages, IS has cut the regime troops in Aleppo from the main body.

IS currently control Tabqa-Athriya-Salamiyah road. Highway 42, I think. Salamiyah is the last checkpoint before Hamah, which is in regime hands and at the same time being attacked by IF and FSA from north.


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516944255420747776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516950341838204929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*İşte Kobani'yi(Ayn El Arab) vuran IŞİD tankı - Milliyet.com.tr*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion




----------



## Alienoz_TR

Look, Americans have arrived. No need to worry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516726745416740864
Ooops, didnt see it. one American got killed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517017927972044800


----------



## Superboy

How many IS soldiers are attacking Kobane at the moment? Good speed with them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

US seeks to target Syrian govt

Finian Cunningham

*The covert war on Syria has now finally exploded into the open, with US warplanes launching a blitzkrieg on the Arab country over night.*

Washington and its allies have now crossed a dangerous Rubicon, setting the stage for an all-out war on Syria under the guise of “defeating extremism.”

The absurd contradictions and deceptions of this latest US-led war in the Middle East should be brazenly obvious for anyone not brainwashed by Western “news” propaganda. The extremists that Washington is supposedly hunting now down are the progeny of American covert war in Syria that the Syrian government has been battling against for the past three years. The Saudi and Qatari allies now joining US warplanes to pound Syria are the financiers and weapons suppliers of the very terrorist networks that they are claiming to attack.

Meanwhile, as Washington and its assortment of Arab stooge regimes were attacking their sponsored extremist militants in the north of Syria, a Syrian armed forces warplane going after the same extremists in the southern Golan Heights was shot down by an Israeli missile. It was the first such shoot-down incident in nearly 30 years of stand-off between Syria and Israel.
The opening of this US-led blitzkrieg on Syria is an illegal act of aggression regardless of whether Washington informed the Syrian government minutes before the strikes took place, and regardless of the appearance of an “international coalition” of states carrying out the attacks.

It’s just another cynical public relations ploy under the cover of “humanitarian intervention” with Washington dressing up its actions in the garb of “Arab cooperation.” Five states were reported to have joined in the American salvos on Syria on Tuesday night: Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Qatar, United Arab Emirates and Jordan.

All of these unelected kingdoms have openly expressed hostility toward the Syrian government over the past three years. Saudi Arabia and Qatar in particular - with their brand of extremist Wahhabi cult religion - have gone even further to endorse regime change against Assad, an important regional ally of Shia Iran.

The Persian Gulf monarchies have funneled over $10 billion into arming the mercenary networks that have descended on Syria since March 2011, according to a Financial Times report. These mercenaries typically espouse the same kind of Wahhabi fundamentalism of their Arab sponsors, and view other Muslims and Christians as “infidels” to be slaughtered.

The barbarism of the terror groups ISIS (or IS, ISIL) and al-Nusra stems directly from their sponsorship by the Saudi and Qatari despots. These extremist outfits would not have gained the prominence and terror presence in Syria or Iraq if it were not for the covert support from Washington and the Arab monarchs in their obsession to get rid of Assad.

In the latest US-led air attacks on Syria, the New York Times reported the operations “unleashing a torrent of cruise missiles and precision-guided bombs from air and sea.” The targets were said to be bases near the northern Syrian cities of Raqqa and Idlib held by the al-Qaeda-linked ISIS and Al-Nusra Front.

For three years, the US and its NATO and regional Arab allies were constrained by legal and political reasons to limit themselves to fuelling a dirty covert war against Syria. That criminal conspiracy involved flooding Syria with mercenaries for the desired purpose of regime change against the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

But the US-led covert war has turned out to be an abject failure, racking up a death toll of nearly 200,000 and millions of refugees. The Assad government has remained intact, with the president re-elected in June this year with a massive popular vote and turnout, verified by international observers. The Syrian army has also recaptured most of the territory lost earlier to the foreign-backed militants, which are now confined to remote northern and eastern areas.

This is the necessary context for why the US-led regime-change game plan has shifted a gear to open war.
Weeks of Western media highlighting beheadings and other atrocities carried out by ISIS in Iraq and Syria has primed the Western public to give its consent to belated US-led military intervention. The Baghdad government may have consented to foreign air strikes against the extremists in Iraq. But the Syrian government has not. Even though Damascus appears to have been notified hours before the latest strikes on its territory, the New York Times reported that they “occurred without the approval of President Bashar al-Assad.”

Apart from the absurd contradictions of the US-led anti-ISIS coalition, there are other evident anomalies pointing to the complete fraudulence of the agenda.

As the NYT noted in another article this week, the US-led bombing campaign that began last month in Iraq has failed to quash the terror network in that country. Yet, suddenly, the unfeasible war front has opened up in neighboring Syria.

“After six weeks of American airstrikes, the Iraqi government’s forces have scarcely budged the Sunni extremists of the Islamic State from their hold on more than a quarter of the country,” reported the Times.

So if the salvos have not worked in Iraq, why are they being expanded now into remoter Syria where there is even less chance of supposed success? That is predicated on the false assumption of defeating ISIS.

Also, the strikes come days before the United Nations Security Council was due to meet this week to discuss a draft anti-ISIS resolution. It was expected that Russia would have insisted that any air attacks carried out by the US-led coalition had to be conducted with the strict consent of the Syrian government and within the parameters of international law. Otherwise, any military action would have been vetoed.

That resolution has now been pre-empted by the US-NATO-Arab bomber squadron launching its blitzkrieg.
Washington has already said that its bombing campaign in Syria is in no way aimed at helping the Syrian government in its war against the (Western-sponsored) mercenaries. “We don't plan to make it easy for Assad to reclaim territory,” an Obama official told media.

That clearly means preventing the Syrian government reclaiming its own sovereign territory against the new cohort of US and Arab-trained “moderate” extremists under the $500-million package Obama pushed through Congress last week. It also anticipates that the next move for the US-led coalition will be the targeting of Syrian government forces “to prevent them reclaiming territory.”

Saudi, Qatari, Jordanian warplanes striking the Syrian capital, Damascus, alongside American Tomahawks and Israeli missiles is the nefarious logical conclusion.

The overt US-led war on Syria has begun despite its flagrant criminality and fraudulence. Thanks to the Western and Arab-sponsored terror networks in Syria and latterly Iraq, and the mendacity of Western media not highlighting this connection but rather saturating the airwaves with barbaric scare stories, the criminal US-led war on Syria is being conducted with a grotesque image of “humanitarianism and lawfulness.”

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2014/09/24/379806/us-seeks-to-target-syrian-govt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> How many IS soldiers are attacking Kobane at the moment? Good speed with them!



At the beginning, numbers between 3000 to 6000 were spoken. Most probably 6000, because assault was started from three directions. Requires higher number.

- Because of Kurdish counterattack from Ras Al Ayn, IS diverted some forces from the Ayn Al Arab to Ras Al Ayn. Fresh reinforcements have arrived from Manbij and Raqqa after airstrikes begun.

- Jabhat al Akrad (Kurdish Front) and FSA launched an assault against IS from west to relieve YPG, and the clashes have been going on around Dabiq.

IS lost appr. 100 fighters or most 200 fighters during the clashes. According to SOHR. We can say 1500-2000 fighters are around Ayn Al Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

The Americans have a terrible aging population. If I were an American, I'd think twice before fighting Syrians 



Alienoz_TR said:


> At the beginning, numbers between 3000 to 6000 were spoken. Most probably 6000, because assault was started from three directions. Requires higher number.
> 
> - Because of Kurdish counterattack from Ras Al Ayn, IS diverted some forces from the Ayn Al Arab to Ras Al Ayn. Fresh reinforcements have arrived from Manbij and Raqqa after airstrikes begun.
> 
> - Jabhat al Akrad (Kurdish Front) and FSA launched an assault against IS from west to relieve YPG, and the clashes have been going on around Dabiq.
> 
> IS lost appr. 100 fighters or most 200 fighters during the clashes. According to SOHR. We can say 1500-2000 fighters are around Ayn Al Arab.




Woohoo. Go Islamia! Hope the IS takes Kobane within the next few days


----------



## tesla

pyd (terrorist)leader salih muslim says that kobani may surrounded within the next few days we demand arms from western countries otherwise it will be a massacre in kobani beside he blames turkey because of hindering arms aid towards ypd
PYD Eşbaşkanı Salih Müslim'den bir uyarı daha: Kobani'nin birkaç günü kaldı - Diken
Salih Müslim: Türkiye PYD’ye silah yardımını engelliyor haberi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

God speed to Kurds in their fight against the black disease aka Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian FM: US Approach in Arming Syrian Rebels will Create Another ISIL Once Again*​Syria's Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister, Walid Muallem, stated in an interview with al-Mayadeen TV, that the approach the US and its allies are continuing to take in Syria by arming terrorist groups, otherwise referred to by the Obama administration as "moderate Syrian rebels," will only exacerbate the ongoing bloodshed, destroy any prospects for a political solution, and lead to the creation of another ISIL-like organization. Muallem argues that the funneling of arms into the Syrian conflict by the US and its Gulf Arab allies is what made groups that adopt the Wahhabi Takfiri ideology strong and ultimately led to the emergence of ISIL as the monster it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Roj Bas @ Kobani Today


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest photos from Ayn Al Arab. Graphic photos excluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Kurd refugees leaving their belongings in Kobani, Daesh fighter snooping to stealing their tractors, trucks and these is happening right before the Turkish military , for more see attached link

IŞİD sınırda araç çalıyor | Al Jazeera Turk - Ortadoğu, Kafkasya, Balkanlar, Türkiye ve çevresindeki bölgeden son dakika haberleri ve analizler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

تقرير: ″داعش″ يقترب بشكل خطير من ″عين العرب″ | أخبار | DW.DE | 30.09.2014


----------



## 500

Syrians fear freezing to death after Coalition airstrikes and regime push cause fuel oil prices to spike. https://zamanalwsl.net/news/53879.html (Ar)

*Thomas van Linge* ‏@*arabthomness*  18h hours ago
#*Syria*: welcome to #*Yarmouk*, if you're looking for water it's been gone for 3 weeks now.


----------



## tesla

Hussein said:


> تقرير: ″داعش″ يقترب بشكل خطير من ″عين العرب″ | أخبار | DW.DE | 30.09.2014



bro can you translate it ?


----------



## Hakan

Turkey Can Provide Weapons Training to Peshmerga - Aydınlık Daily
----------------------------------------
The PKK, which is internationally recognized as a terrorist organization and has strong links to the Syrian PYD, has been active in fighting against ISIL militants who have surrounded Kobani.
Akdogan said, “On one hand as Rojava falls, they say 'Turkey help us' and on the other hand they say 'if there is a buffer zone then there is a war.'”
Rojava refers to the Syrian region of what Kurdish separatists call the Kurdistan region, which also covers south-eastern Turkey, northern Iraq and a part of western Iran.
“What war?” Akdogan continued. “If you have the power go to war then show it there. Who are you challenging? If you've got any power go and use it against ISIL, why are you challenging Turkey?” he said.

Syrian Kurds ask Turkey for arms to fight ISIL | Turkey | Worldbulletin News



manlion said:


> Kurd refugees leaving their belongings in Kobani, Daesh fighter snooping to stealing their tractors, trucks and these is happening right before the Turkish military , for more see attached link
> 
> IŞİD sınırda araç çalıyor | Al Jazeera Turk - Ortadoğu, Kafkasya, Balkanlar, Türkiye ve çevresindeki bölgeden son dakika haberleri ve analizler


Turkish militaries rules of engagement currently dont involve intervening in syria. The military can only respond to attacks against turkey. Right now parliament is debating a change. But even if turkey did anything to help those people there would still be complaints. Damned if you do damned if you dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US targets Syria infrastructure rather than militants: Sabrosky*

*The United States’ airstrikes in Syria often target militants with “no military value” and actually aim at the country’s infrastructure, says a US Marine Corps veteran.*

Alan Sabrosky (Ph.D, University of Michigan) made the remarks in a phone interview with Press TV on Tuesday while commenting on Washington-led coalition airstrikes in Syria that began last week.

“What I can see happening is that the targets they’re selecting are those that have, in many cases, no military value at all to ISIS or any other rebel group but really are intended to break whatever infrastructure the Syrian government will have when the fighting is over,” Sabrosky said.

Washington intends to inflict “such damage to the economic and industrial infrastructure within Syria that any Syrian government after the fighting will be so weakened that it will be vulnerable to further attacks.”

Sabrosky, a US Army War College graduate, also noted that it is important for the international community to understand that war has become “a normal part of the political, public, and social environment” in the US as the country is “now entering its 14th year of continuous warfare.”

“That is extremely dangerous for a lot of other countries,” he stated.

The US started conducting airstrikes on the ISIL terrorists only after US interests were threatened by the militants. The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, control large parts of Syria's northern territory. ISIL sent its fighters into Iraq in June, quickly seizing vast expanse of land straddling the border between the two countries.

Syria has been gripped by deadly violence since 2011 with ISIL Takfiri terrorists currently controlling parts of it mostly in the east. The Western powers and their regional allies -- especially Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Turkey -- are reportedly supporting the militants operating inside Syria. More than 191,000 people have been killed in over three years of fighting in the war-ravaged country, says the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR), calling the figure a probable “underestimate of the real total number of people killed.

PressTV - US targets Syria infrastructure rather than militants: Sabrosky


----------



## tesla

Kaan said:


> Turkey Can Provide Weapons Training to Peshmerga - Aydınlık Daily
> ----------------------------------------
> The PKK, which is internationally recognized as a terrorist organization and has strong links to the Syrian PYD, has been active in fighting against ISIL militants who have surrounded Kobani.
> Akdogan said, “On one hand as Rojava falls, they say 'Turkey help us' and on the other hand they say 'if there is a buffer zone then there is a war.'”
> Rojava refers to the Syrian region of what Kurdish separatists call the Kurdistan region, which also covers south-eastern Turkey, northern Iraq and a part of western Iran.
> *“What war?” Akdogan continued. “If you have the power go to war then show it there. Who are you challenging? If you've got any power go and use it against ISIL, why are you challenging Turkey?” he said.*
> 
> Syrian Kurds ask Turkey for arms to fight ISIL | Turkey | Worldbulletin News
> 
> 
> Turkish militaries rules of engagement currently dont involve intervening in syria. The military can only respond to attacks against turkey. Right now parliament is debating a change. But even if turkey did anything to help those people there would still be complaints. Damned if you do damned if you dont.[/q uote]
> 
> ha ha ha nice answer
> can you someone teach this pkk and pyd the the war is not throwing stone against our police and bombing our cities which alot of country is supporting to them against turkey .lets see if pkk are super ultra mighty arian wariors ,then they shows it in real war situation



ha ha ha nice answer
can you someone teach this pkk and pyd the the war is not throwing stone against our police and bombing our cities which alot of country is supporting to them against turkey .lets see if pkk are super ultra mighty arian wariors ,then they shows it in real war situation


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US seeks disintegration of Iraq, Syria*

*The United States says victory against the ISIL terrorist group requires “strategic patience” amid signs that Washington is seeking to disintegrate Iraq and Syria.*

Pentagon spokesman John Kirby on Tuesday admitted that the air attacks alone are not enough to destroy the Takfiri terrorists in Iraq and Syria.

He added that training and arming the Iraqi army and non-ISIL militants in Syria need long-term efforts.

The US official also confirmed that US airstrikes target Syria’s infrastructure such as oil refineries.
However, he claimed that the strategy has been adopted because these targets are controlled by the terrorists.

The comments have intensified speculations that the US has been planning to break up Iraq and Syria through supporting Sunni and Kurdish armed groups, which are after the disintegration of the two countries.

The US invaded Iraq in March 2003 and could defeat the Iraqi army, one of the most powerful militaries in the Middle East, only in three weeks.

However, despite criticisms to Washington’s strategy of the so-called “surgical” air attacks against the ISIL terrorists, the Obama administration has refused to announce any plans for ground operations or any clear strategy for defeating the group.

The current policy signals that the presence of ISIL Takfiri terrorists in Iraq and Syria serves Washington’s interests and it can continue with its long-term plans for the two countries under the pretext of fighting the terrorists.

PressTV - US seeks disintegration of Iraq, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Kaan said:


> Turkish militaries rules of engagement currently dont involve intervening in syria. The military can only respond to attacks against turkey. *Right now parliament is debating a change*. But even if turkey did anything to help those people there would still be complaints. Damned if you do damned if you dont.



there are accusations that Turkey is aiding Daesh fight YPG for obvious reasons , don't think Kurds/Syrians would appreciate Turkey's military intervention in Syria


----------



## Hakan

manlion said:


> there are accusations that Turkey is aiding Daesh fight YPG for obvious reasons , don't think Kurds/Syrians would appreciate Turkey's military intervention in Syria



Accusations that come from people the same people who claim Turkey is giving tanks to ISIS are not very credible imo. They show videos of turkish vehicles under isis flags saying that turkey is delivering tanks to isis. The funny thing is that the video they use is from when Turkey resupplied the suleyman shah tomb in syria. I also saw them showing showing that turkey allegedly sent "Tanks" which were actually armoured recovery vehicles and self propelled artillery to isis. What is the evidence? Footage of those vehicles on a train. Also we haven't seen ISIS using any turkish military vehicles whatsoever.Whats funny is whole story itself. If turkey gave turkish military vehicles to isis it would be extremely obvious and everyone would already know about it. This is common sense. So it is clear that stories are being fabricated.

Turkey opened the border to fleeing kurds but some groups are still complaining. What if Turkey didn't open the border? They would have complained also. Turkey gets criticism from certain provocative groups and never any thanks. Thats okay though the dua of the grateful refugees that were saved by turkey are enough.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Turkey plans safe haven in areas controlled by Free Syrian Army and Islamic Front*

*




*​
Turkey is drawing up plans for a safe haven on the border in Syria that will secure regions controlled by the Free Syrian Army and the Islamic Front, possibly manned only by Turkish troops, according to security sources.

Ankara would prefer any safe haven to be established by U.S.–led coalition forces, but the Turkish Armed Forces is preparing to establish a safe haven even unaccompanied by foreign troops, sources said. 

The safe haven will not include any region in northern Syria that is under the control of the Democratic Union Party (PYD) or the Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL), so the Turkish forces will not come into contact with those groups, they added.

Turkey is willing to declare a safe haven in Syria in order to contain the mass influx of Syrians into Turkish territory before they cross into the border. Ankara also plans to transfer Syrian refugees that are currently taking shelter in Turkish territory to new camps in the intended safe haven in northern Syria.

Meanwhile, the Turkish government is set to ask Parliament for authorization to allow foreign soldiers to use its bases for cross-border incursions against Islamic State militants, and to send Turkish troops into Syria and Iraq.

Turkey plans safe haven in areas controlled by Free Syrian Army and Islamic Front - POLITICS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

tesla said:


> bro can you translate it ?


worrying news about Kobane ... lot of missiles/rockets sent , tanks very near along .. indeed IS is very near to take the city if we read some news. hopefully not .


----------



## manlion

Kaan said:


> Accusations that come from people the same people who claim Turkey is giving tanks to ISIS are not very credible imo. They show videos of turkish vehicles under isis flags saying that turkey is delivering tanks to isis.



US bombed Raqqa , by then Daesh had emptied it forces and gone underground, Daesh moved over 15,000 of its fighters and 100s of artillery/tanks from Raqqa to attack Kobani. US had not undertaken (to date) any airstrikes against Daesh, out in the open in Kobani .

what or who is stopping US ??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Battle around Rabia Yarubiya border crossing from YPG perspective.


----------



## Superboy

manlion said:


> US bombed Raqqa , by then Daesh had emptied it forces and gone underground, Daesh moved over 15,000 of its fighters and 100s of artillery/tanks from Raqqa to attack Kobani. US had not undertaken (to date) any airstrikes against Daesh, out in the open in Kobani .
> 
> what or who is stopping US ??




The US wants to prolong the conflict, not destroy the IS. The IS is a tool of the US to fuel conflict in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*Tainted Measles Vaccine From Turkey Kills More Than 50 Syrian Children *

More than 50 children have reportedly died ‘in rebel-held areas’ in Syria after being injected with a tainted measles vaccine.
The vaccination campaign included eight towns in the Idlib province (Northwest Syria) and started under a UN-sponsored program in collaboration with what is being called “Syrian opposition health authorities.”
The Syrian opposition coalition, which controls the area expected to have more victims, is saying that the vaccines came from UNICEF and the WHO with the support of the Turkish authorities. Even though there’s no presence of the Syrian government being there, the opposition insisted to accuse the Syrian government of standing behind the crime.

The so called “opposition health authorities” stopped the immunization directly after many doctors in the cities of Jirjanaz and Maaret al-Nouman revealed that children began becoming sick soon after the doses were administered. Members from relief organisations pledged that more children are still in serious condition.

Parents of the children have been blaming the opposition health authorities saying that they used out-of-date medicines and gave no care to the health of their children. Syrian opposition officials refused the accusations, ensuring that the same batch had successfully vaccinated 60,000 school children in 30 different areas the previous week.

Tainted Measles Vaccine Kills More Than 50 Children In Syria | Collective-Evolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Turkey unfortunately is part of the axis of Western evil.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hasbara Buster said:


> Turkey unfortunately is part of the axis of Western evil.




That puppet did not get anything from US till now...(They know themselves) Nowdays Turkey is 90% Pan Turk rather than Pro Islamic. Pan turks have hided behind Muslim faces !

No insult to your country but it's System.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

MOHSENAM said:


> That puppet did not get anything from US till now...(They know themselves) Nowdays Turkey is 90% Pan Turk rather than Pro Islamic. Pan turks have hided behind Muslim faces !




Turks (like the rest of the so-called Islamic world) have never cared for true "Islamic principles". The Ottoman Empire was an aggressive imperialist power which had nothing to do with Islam in any shape or form. Whenever the Ottomans ran out of money they started the next "Jihad" to plunder another country's resources (like gold). The so-called "sheik ul Islam" conviently issued a "Jihad fatwa" for the Sultans whenever they needed to plunder another unfortunate country.

As for nationalism, unfortunately Turks are not the only ones who suffer from this horrible cancerous disease, as you can clearly see here on this forum almost everybody is suffering from it. Nobody cares about truth and justice.. they only care about their own country and their so-called "national interests". Who cares if millions are maimed and slaughtered in the process?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Turkey and Israel Are Directly Supporting ISIS and Al Qaeda Terrorists In Syria *

_U.S. Allies Support the Terrorists We’re Supposedly “Fighting”_
* 
By WashingtonsBlog*

October 01, 2014 "ICH" - "WashingtonsBlog" - The Jerusalem Post reports that an ISIS fighter says that  Turkey funds the terrorist group. Turkey is a member of NATO and a close U.S. ally.

A German news program – with English subtitles captions – shows that Turkey is sending terrorists into Syria:

Opposition Turkish lawmakers say that the government is  protecting and cooperating with ISIS and Al Qaeda terrorists, and providing free medical care to their leaders.

According to a leading Turkish newspaper (Today’s Zaman), Turkish nurses are sick of providing free  medical treatment to ISIS terrorists in Turkish hospitals.

According to Pulitzer-prize winning reporter Seymour Hersh and leaked phone calls between top Turkish officials, Turkey also  carried out the chemical weapons attack which has been blamed on Assad, and has planned other “false flag attacks” within Turkey.

Foreign Policy documents that  Israel is also treating ISIS terrorists for free in its hospitals:





Israel is … providing medical care and other unidentified supplies to the insurgents ….

In the past three months, battle-hardened Syrian rebels have transported scores of wounded Syrians across a cease-fire line that has separated Israel from Syria since 1974, according to a 15-page report by U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon on the work of the U.N. Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF). Once in Israel, they receive medical treatment in a field clinic before being sent back to Syria, where, presumably, some will return to carry on the fight.

U.N. blue helmets responsible for monitoring the decades-old cease-fire report observing armed opposition groups “transferring 89 wounded persons” from Syrian territory into Israel, where they were received by members of the Israel Defense Forces, according to the report. The IDF returned 21 Syrians to armed opposition members back in Syria, including the bodies of two who died.

“Throughout the reporting period, UNDOF frequently observed armed members of the opposition interacting with the IDF across the cease-fire line,” according to the report. “On one occasion UNDOF observed the IDF on the Alpha side [inside Israel] handing over two boxes to armed opposition on the Bravo side [inside Syria].”
***

The Israeli government has been providing medical assistance to Syria’s wounded for more than a year. In February, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu paid a visit to a military field hospital in the Golan Heights










The Times of Israel  reported last month:

A Free Syrian Army commander, arrested last month by the Islamist militia Al-Nusra Front, told his captors he collaborated with Israel in return for medical and military support, in a video released this week.
In  a video uploaded to YouTube Monday … Sharif As-Safouri, the commander of the Free Syrian Army’s Al-Haramein Battalion, admitted to having entered Israel five times to meet with Israeli officers who later provided him with Soviet anti-tank weapons and light arms. Safouri was abducted by the al-Qaeda-affiliated Al-Nusra Front in the Quneitra area, near the Israeli border, on July 22.

“The [opposition] factions would receive support and send the injured in [to Israel] on condition that the Israeli fence area is secured. No person was allowed to come near the fence without prior coordination with Israel authorities,” Safouri said in the video.
***

In the edited confession video, in which Safouri seems physically unharmed, he says that at first he met with an Israeli officer named Ashraf at the border and was given an Israeli cellular phone. He later met with another officer named Younis and with the two men’s commander, Abu Daoud. In total, Safouri said he entered Israel five times for meetings that took place in Tiberias.

Following the meetings, Israel began providing Safouri and his men with “basic medical support and clothes” as well as weapons, which included 30 Russian [rifles], 10 RPG launchers with 47 rockets, and 48,000 5.56 millimeter bullets.
In March, Haaretz  reported:

The Syrian opposition is willing to give up claims to the Golan Heights in return for cash and Israeli military aid against President Bashar Assad, a top opposition official told Al Arab newspaper, according to a report in Al Alam.
***

The Western-backed militant groups want Israel to enforce a no-fly zone over parts of southern Syria to protect rebel bases from air strikes by Assad’s forces, according to the report.

Other close U.S. allies – including  Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Qatar back ISIS – back the ISIS terrorists as well.
What’s really happening? It’s all about pushing for regime change in Syria … AGAIN.

Turkey and Israel Are Directly Supporting ISIS and Al Qaeda Terrorists 
In Syria:Â Information Clearing House - ICH​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Rif Dimashq Province: The warplanes carried out some raids on the areas of Hamrit, al Hbareyyi and Sabsaba in the west of Rif Dimashq. They also carried out 2 raids on areas in the city of Erbin.
> 
> Clashes have taken place between the regime forces and the islamic battalions on the outskirts of city of Erbin from the Southern bypass side.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded by mortar shells areas in the town of Bet Jen and its farmlands and the outskirts of al Tebah town.
> 
> The Islamic battalions opened fire on a regime’s military convoy on the road of Homs in the eastern area of al Qalamun, information reported casualties on the regime forces.





> Hama Province: The warplanes carried out more than 20 raids on areas in the towns and villages of Alltamneh, Kafar Zayta, Morek, Latmin, al Bwaydah, Ma’er Kebbeh and Lahaya.
> 
> The helicopters dropped barrel bombs onto the villages of Ma’er Kebbeh and al Bwaydah with no information about casualties.
> 
> Violent clashes have erupted between the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces in al Zallaqeyyat checkpoint in the northern countryside leading to the death of 2 fighters and information reported an advancement for the Islamic battalions as well as casualties on the regime forces.





> Lattakia Province: The warplanes carried out raids on al Turkman Mountain with no information about victims.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded areas in the village of al Akrad mountain amid violent clashes between the rebel and islamic battalions against the regime forces in the vicinity of Salam.
> 
> 4combatants from the islamic battalions were killed by shootin them by a sniper in the countryside.





> *Islamic State have seized 325 villages and towns in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab, while they released 70 students.*



Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ayn Al Arab from IS lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG in the video is retreating in disorderly way, and becomes the target of IS artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Today in Homs, in a twin car blasts, terrorists killed nearly 20 people, including students, when they were coming out of school, tens of others are injured.


----------



## gau8av

US Marine From Wisconsin Joins Kurdish Forces to Fight ISIS | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> US Marine From Wisconsin Joins Kurdish Forces to Fight ISIS | The Gateway Pundit



Watch the YPG video a few post earlier. Cameraman was speaking English. Reporter? I doubt it.


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Watch the YPG video a few post earlier. Cameraman was speaking English. Reporter? I doubt it.


I did, English accent and he's talking about operating the camera, so probably a reporter ?

still ballsy for being out there.


----------



## tesla

IŞİD Kobani'nin dış mahallelerinde - Milliyet.com.tr


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517278545098588160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Bombing in Homs, today


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Obama's terrorists bombed a school today killing 45 school kids *
*45 children were killed and tens others were injured, several sustaining critical injuries, in two terrorist bombings that hit an area near a school compound in Akramah neighborhood in Homs city on Wednesday.*​*
A source in the central province said that terrorists detonated up a car bomb in front of the New Ikrima School, and only a few minutes later a suicide bomber blew himself up in front of Ikrima al-Makhzoumi School. The attacks took place at the time when students were leaving school to inflict maximum casualties.


Youtube search for the video : 
Syria - 45 children killed in twin car bombs in Homs city ​*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Homs city full of Sunnis being bombed by Sunni extremists themselves.

@Zarvan shouldn't you 'lol' about this.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Fighting in and around Ayn Al Arab / Kobane.


----------



## manlion

Kobani capture is vital to Daesh , as it need to have easy access into Turkey, through the border towns under Daesh control. . Jarabulus , west of Kobani , to move its supplies from Turkey. The other town, Tal Abayd, east of Kobani to treat and move its wounded fighters at the Odessa hospital in Urfa , Turkey

spotted Daesh fighters crossing Turkey border to join fighting in Kobani











ISIL beheads 10 Kurds, 7 men and 3 women, west of Kobani


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Alienoz_TR

Aerial bombardment in Manbij


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm






Hazzm Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tesla

HARAKAT PKK
İS hits ypg in yesterday in AYN AL ARAB it is obviously seen pkk are runing away..




is captured 300 village in ayn el arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

More from Ayn Al Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

TOW attacks on SAA tanks in Deyr al Adas, Daraa










Daraa Province: Violent clashes have erupted between the regime forces and their militiamen against the rebel and Islamic battalions on the outskirts of Deir al Adas town.

The helicopters dropped barrel bombs onto the towns of Otman and al Hrak, initial information reported injuring of 3 people.

A fighters from the islamic battalions was killed in clashes with the regime forces in the countryside of al Qunaytera.

SOHR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

3 of 'evil Assad militias' killed in the suicide bombings yesterday in Homs:





2 of them are sisters and the third one is their cousin.
41 students under 12 years old were killed in the terrorist attack yesterday. These bastards are so frustrated that they target every single moving living they counter with their black and blind terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

s. demirtaş who is kurd leader of bdp is begging to turkey government. pkk is not threat for turkey. help them and save kobani 




Demirtaş cephe hattından hükümete son kez yalvardı


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Hama Province: The regime forces bombarded yesterday night areas in the town of Kafar Zayta followed by aerial attack onto the town.
> 
> The number of fighters from the islamic battalions who died yesterday in clashes with the regime forces near al Zallaqeyyat checkpoint has risen to 3. Information reported that 5 soldiers from the regime forces were killed and injured yesterday due to an ambush by the islamic battalions on the road of Ma’an Kokeb in the eastern countryside.
> 
> Violent clashes took place yesterday night between the regime forces supported by NDF fighters against al Nusra Front, rebel and Islamic battalions in the vicinity of Morek town leading to kill a soldier from the regime forces.



SOHR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

break news 
IŞİD Kobani yakınlarındaki Zorava'ya bayrağını dikti - Hürriyet DÜNYA
İS flag in zorova


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tesla said:


> s. demirtaş who is kurd leader of bdp is begging to turkey government. pkk is not threat for turkey. help them and save kobani
> View attachment 104362
> 
> Demirtaş cephe hattından hükümete son kez yalvardı



He is well trained ex-pkk fighter. I am sure Aryan power will defeat Daesh monsters. No need for Turkish assistance. Just wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Shame on the slaughterous regimes who support the cannibals to kill people. I hope they takeback what they provide soon and taste it ...

Shame on the mankind killers.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*PYD leader Salih Müslim (after making so many threats against Turkey) escaped to Finland









Salih Mislim li Fînlanda iltîca kir

Click to expand...

*
Salih Mislim li Fînlanda iltîca kir


This guy said "if Turkey creates bufferzone, we consider it as an occupation"

Come and rescue your kinsmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517657574939066368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517667045165391873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517671778106490881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517672622394720257


----------



## revojam

TOW strike on T55 in Hama





FSA TOW hit on a technical in Deir al-Adas, Daraa





FSA TOW hit on a T-72 tank in Deir al-Adas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Seems like ISIS entered Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Old but funny. I thought to have a laugh, some may watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Old but funny. I thought to have a laugh, some may watch.




LMFAO =)))

"Check out the enemigos right there homie-but we don't give a f@ck" -shoots a round and turns to the camera,all the while being clearly full on drugs-..."representing homie-still banging in the f$cking Middle East"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules

There are more French Daeshis than Saoudis, is it bc of the French Educational system ? is it bc they didn't take enough Music classes ??
We have to admit that what's going on is beyond any power on earth, this is the beginning of the great battles Malahim, this is what the Prophet Salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam spoke of ...it's gonna happen up to the last part, a part that concerns the Turks directly, if the Turkish seculars think that their military can stop ISIS Khawarij they must think twice, Turks are waking up to the abusurdity of secularism , Turkish Muslim Youth are tired of secularism Kuffr, and they c no other than Daesh as a way out.

the Khawarij will defeat the Turkish military bc they have faith, nothing else matters, the only way to defeat them is a group of faithful Mujahedines like Nusra n IF .Turkish gvt should stop being arrogant n start realizing that NATO is out of this . Turkey should help uniting Muslim Brotherhood and Nusra (Al Qaeda) to create a strong faithful Group of Mujahedines that can claim legetimacy n carry on the flag of Islam and Jihad, or else the Khawarij will keep claiming falsely the flag n they might grow stronger n stronger


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> LMFAO =)))
> 
> "Check out the enemigos right there homie-but we don't give a f@ck" -shoots a round and turns to the camera,all the while being clearly full on drugs-..."representing homie-still banging in the f$cking Middle East"



Happy to see you laughing. With pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

islamrules said:


> There are more French Daeshis than Saoudis, is it bc of the French Educational system ? is it bc they didn't take enough Music classes ??
> We have to admit that what's going on is beyond any power on earth, this is the beginning of the great battles Malahim, this is what the Prophet Salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam spoke of ...it's gonna happen up to the last part, a part that concerns the Turks directly, if the Turkish seculars think that their military can stop ISIS Khawarij they must think twice, Turks are waking up to the abusurdity of secularism , Turkish Muslim Youth are tired of secularism Kuffr, and they c no other than Daesh as a way out.
> 
> the Khawarij will defeat the Turkish military bc they have faith, nothing else matters, the only way to defeat them is a group of faithful Mujahedines like Nusra n IF .Turkish gvt should stop being arrogant n start realizing that NATO is out of this . Turkey should help uniting Muslim Brotherhood and Nusra (Al Qaeda) to create a strong faithful Group of Mujahedines that can claim legetimacy n carry on the flag of Islam and Jihad, or else the Khawarij will keep claiming falsely the flag n they might grow stronger n stronger




Most of Nusra submitted to them,the rest will follow soon.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

islamrules said:


> There are more French Daeshis than Saoudis, is it bc of the French Educational system ? is it bc they didn't take enough Music classes ??
> We have to admit that what's going on is beyond any power on earth, this is the beginning of the great battles Malahim, this is what the Prophet Salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam spoke of ...it's gonna happen up to the last part, a part that concerns the Turks directly, if the Turkish seculars think that their military can stop ISIS Khawarij they must think twice, Turks are waking up to the abusurdity of secularism , Turkish Muslim Youth are tired of secularism Kuffr, and they c no other than Daesh as a way out.
> 
> the Khawarij will defeat the Turkish military bc they have faith, nothing else matters, the only way to defeat them is a group of faithful Mujahedines like Nusra n IF .Turkish gvt should stop being arrogant n start realizing that NATO is out of this . Turkey should help uniting Muslim Brotherhood and Nusra (Al Qaeda) to create a strong faithful Group of Mujahedines that can claim legetimacy n carry on the flag of Islam and Jihad, or else the Khawarij will keep claiming falsely the flag n they might grow stronger n stronger



Now lets talk serious. Nobody wants war with Arabs here. I said: we dont have motivation against IS. True. But we have training. They have intellect not to mess with us.

Secondly nationalism is a reality. I grow up as a Muslim without knowing my true ethnic background until much later. But seeing racism daily from Kurds and Europeans made me more nationalist than Muslim. I lived in Europe for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules

Alienoz_TR said:


> Now lets talk serious. Nobody wants war with Arabs here. I said: we dont have motivation against IS. True. But we have training. They have intellect not to mess with us.
> 
> Secondly nationalism is a reality. I grow up as a Muslim without knowing my true ethnic background until much later. But seeing racism daily from Kurds and Europeans made me more nationalist than Muslim. I lived in Europe for some time.



I am dead serious, this is not me talking, just look at the the growing number of Deashis in Turkey . what I am saying is that Turkey must make a Radical choice , Secularism is not gonna help, the prophet SAW said that the Romans (mostly NATO) will unite under 12 flags under each 8000, that's about a million n they will land in Turkey propbably for the fight will be against an army of Muslims north of Aleppo, in a flat land called Dabeq that the Khawarij sadly are in control of now, n they r waiting, will the Turks be joing the 12 flags or will they join the Muslim Army (the true one not ISIS Khawarij ), Am sure that Nationalism is soon going to die horribly in Turkey n Turks will make a choice, either be with the northern army of the southern one . bad luck for u to be in the center of this mess but that is what's gonna happen , n also by the end Turkey is gonna be conquered and the Muslims will reopen Istanbul a second time .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

islamrules said:


> I am dead serious, this is not me talking, just look at the the growing number of Deashis in Turkey . what I am saying is that Turkey must make a Radical choice , Secularism is not gonna help, the prophet SAW said that the Romans (mostly NATO) will unite under 12 flags under each 8000, that's about a million n they will land in Turkey propbably for the fight will be against an army of Muslims north of Aleppo, in a flat land called Dabeq that the Khawarij sadly are in control of now, n they r waiting, will the Turks be joing the 12 flags or will they join the Muslim Army (the true one not ISIS Khawarij ), Am sure that Nationalism is soon going to die horribly in Turkey n Turks will make a choice, either be with the northern army of the southern one . bad luck for u to be in the center of this mess but that is what's gonna happen , n also by the end Turkey is gonna be conquered and the Muslims will reopen Istanbul a second time .



You talk as you have two options. I do not. I prefer conservative nationalist society. Not European way nor Arabic way. The way it is as always since Allah knows when.

Second, yes. Conservative Muslims exist. Not a few. Possibly millions upon millions. But they have been here for eternity. But we are Hanafi, unlike Salafi ISIS.

Many problems will appear if you force IS style Islam here. You gonna ban smoking in Turkey? Are you going to dictate full cover on women? This is not fiqh forum. Not sure whether to discuss here. But it will create serious backlash.


----------



## Serpentine

islamrules said:


> There are more French Daeshis than Saoudis, is it bc of the French Educational system ? is it bc they didn't take enough Music classes ??
> We have to admit that what's going on is beyond any power on earth, this is the beginning of the great battles Malahim, this is what the Prophet Salla Allahu aleihi wa sallam spoke of ...it's gonna happen up to the last part, a part that concerns the Turks directly, if the Turkish seculars think that their military can stop ISIS Khawarij they must think twice, Turks are waking up to the abusurdity of secularism , Turkish Muslim Youth are tired of secularism Kuffr, and they c no other than Daesh as a way out.


Prophet said Turks will fight Daesh? And defeated? Seriously?


islamrules said:


> the Khawarij will defeat the Turkish military bc they have faith, nothing else matters, the only way to defeat them is a group of faithful Mujahedines like Nusra n IF



Indeed, only a faithful group like Al-Nusra can defeat the IS 'fitna', but only after their members stop defecting to IS in mass numbers every single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Radio Tower fell to IS as seen in the photo.


----------



## DizuJ




----------



## Syrian Lion

*First Footage in 3 Years from Inside Aleppo’s Citadel with the Syrian Army*​This is the first footage in 3 years taken from inside the Citadel of Aleppo. It shows some of the fortress’s destruction and damage that was caused by the terrorist groups operating in the area. It also shows how members of the Syrian Army, many of whom are from Aleppo, are defending the citadel and its neighboring districts since they have been stationed there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Looks like IS reached Salamiyah, Hama Province. Can we say direct impacts of the war going start in and around Alawite settlements?



> *Seven members of Syria family executed by jihadists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
> DAMASCUS: The jihadist Islamic State of Iraq and Greater Syria (ISIS) group executed seven members of a single family from the Ismaili minority in the central Syrian province of Hama overnight, state media and an activist group said Monday.
> 
> "An armed terrorist group committed a massacre in the Mzeiraa area near the town of Salmiya, killing seven people, including two aged 13 and 15 years old," Syrian state news agency SANA said.
> 
> The agency added that four other people had been injured.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based group, also reported the deaths, saying the seven belonged to the Ismaili religious minority, a Shiite Muslim offshoot.
> 
> The group said some of them had been shot dead and others killed with knives, adding that the jihadists had also fired on homes in the area with artillery.



Seven members of Syria family executed by jihadists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> You talk as you have two options. I do not. I prefer conservative nationalist society. Not European way nor Arabic way. The way it is as always since Allah knows when.
> 
> Second, yes. Conservative Muslims exist. Not a few. Possibly millions upon millions. But they have been here for eternity. But we are Hanafi, unlike Salafi ISIS.
> 
> Many problems will appear if you force IS style Islam here. You gonna ban smoking in Turkey? Are you going to dictate full cover on women? This is not fiqh forum. Not sure whether to discuss here. But it will create serious backlash.



Salafi is not a new Fiqh school, Salafi actually follows Hanafi Fiqh.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> Salafi is not a new Fiqh school, Salafi actually follows Hanafi Fiqh.



Wrong. Salafism comes from Hanbali fiqh. Not Hanafi.


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wrong. Salafism comes from Hanbali fiqh. Not Hanafi.



Yeah right, I always get these two confused, but it is not a new Fiqh is what I am trying to say. But it generally gives leeway to all schools of Fiqh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LIVE from Turkish Border

DHA Doğan Haber Ajansı - son dakika haberleri - flaş haber - güncel haberler - internet haber - doğru haber - sıcak haber


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Official: 3 Americans fighting with Kurds One identified as from Wisconsin


> Three Americans are fighting alongside Kurdish forces against the Islamic State terror group in northern Syria, a spokesman for the Kurdish group told CNN on Thursday.
> 
> One of the Americans was identified by the Kurdish People's Protection Units, also known as the YPG, as Jordan Matson of Wisconsin.
> 
> Matson is fighting in Haska province near the town of Jazaa, close to the Iraqi border, YPG spokesman Redur Xelil said by telephone.
> 
> Intense fighting between ISIS and YPG has been reported in the region in recent weeks.
> 
> Xelil declined to provide further details about Matson and the other two Americans, and he did not say if they were fighting in the same area.



Read more from WFMZ.com at: Official: 3 Americans fighting with Kurds | News - Home


*23 soldiers from the regime forces died in Daraa.*


> Daraa Province: The regime forces failed to regain control over the town of Deir al Adas located on the administrative border with Rif Dimashq, where the attack resulted in the death of 23 members from the regime forces.
> 
> Areas in the towns of Nemer and al Yadodah were bombarded by the regime forces yesterday night.
> 
> The helicopters dropped barrel bombs onto areas in the town of al Tebah leading to injure some people.



SOHR


----------



## tesla

@Alienoz_TR
kardeş, İS and Al Nusra goes to union ?
El Nusra ile IŞİD birleşti mi? - CNN TÜRK
FT: El Nusra ve IŞİD, ABD'ye Karşı Birleşiyor - TIKLA İZLE


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tesla said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> kardeş, İS and Al Nusra goes to union ?
> El Nusra ile IŞİD birleşti mi? - CNN TÜRK
> FT: El Nusra ve IŞİD, ABD'ye Karşı Birleşiyor - TIKLA İZLE



Some groups in Nusrah and Ahrar Al Sham pledged allegiance to IS and stood where they are. An alliance against US bombardment.

Some fighters left their post in Idlib to join IS in Raqqa and i think they will head to Hasakah and Northern Aleppo to participate in battles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

ISIS fighters enter besieged Syrian city of Kobani - CNN.com

*(CNN)* -- ISIS fighters have entered the besieged Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani, a Kurdish fighter said Friday, setting the stage for a vicious street-to-street battle in the shadow of Turkey's border.

Alan Minbic, a fighter with the Kurdish People's Protection Unit, or YPG, told CNN that ISIS now controls the southwest corner of the city, known in Arabic as Ayn al-Arab.

Thousands of civilians have fled the predominantly Kurdish city in northern Syria in recent days as ISIS forces have advanced apparently inexorably toward it.

YPG fighters are now using snipers in an effort to prevent the ISIS militants from advancing farther, Minbic said.

On the eastern edge of Kobani, city defenders destroyed an ISIS tank, Minbic said, but on the western side, ISIS now controls an area called Tal Shair, which includes an informal border crossing.

Mousa Al Ahmad, a Free Syrian Army fighter in Kobani, gave CNN the same information on the ISIS advance, in a separate phone conversation.

If ISIS, also known as ISIL or "Islamic State," takes Kobani, it will control a complete swath of land from its self-declared capital of Raqqa, Syria, on the Euphrates River to the Turkish border, more than 100 kilometers (60 miles) away.

U.S. airstrikes have been directed against ISIS positions in the Kobani area this week. But U.S. Central Command said there were no further strikes in the area overnight into Friday.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Have you seen the video where hundreds of PKK were killed, allegedly 300 PKK members? Posted a few days ago on internet.


 please send to me in private



500 said:


> Apparently Alienoz_TR was right:
> 
> Assad cousin relocates to Belorussia | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> Kurds train to fire Milan ATGM in Germany:
> 
> View attachment 98015
> 
> 
> View attachment 98016
> 
> 
> View attachment 98017
> 
> 
> View attachment 98018
> 
> 
> Milan ATGM used by Kurds in Kobani:
> 
> View attachment 98019



Germany hasn't even sent them yet! There are months old videos of YPG using them against IS during the battles over Sarrin. It was captured from Al Nursris. I would be the happiest person if it was Pesh giving it to them but NO


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> *PYD leader Salih Müslim (after making so many threats against Turkey) escaped to Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Salih Mislim li Fînlanda iltîca kir
> 
> 
> This guy said "if Turkey creates bufferzone, we consider it as an occupation"
> 
> Come and rescue your kinsmen.


God this forum has been infested with turks who just spreads anti-Kurdish propaganda bullcrap news. He hasn't fled, just reatarded rumours from arab media. His wife is still in Kobanê(minister) all his sons and daughters are fighting, he has already lost one of his sons. 

Don't belive on everything coming from these turks. they hate Kurds, they settle on our land yet hate us, they were invited and yet hate us. If anyone got a reason to hate anybody it is Kurds hating them. But turks are facists and racists so I don't expect much.


----------



## manlion

IS HQ Manbij after coalition airstrike


----------



## 500

*(CNN)* -- ISIS fighters have entered the besieged Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani, a Kurdish fighter said Friday, setting the stage for a vicious street-to-street battle in the shadow of Turkey's border.

Alan Minbic, a fighter with the Kurdish People's Protection Unit, or YPG, told CNN that *ISIS now controls the southwest corner of the city*, known in Arabic as Ayn al-Arab.

ISIS fighters enter besieged Syrian city of Kobani - CNN.com


----------



## tesla

Al-Kurdi said:


> God this forum has been infested with turks who just spreads anti-Kurdish propaganda bullcrap news. He hasn't fled, just reatarded rumours from arab media. His wife is still in Kobanê(minister) all his sons and daughters are fighting, he has already lost one of his sons.
> 
> Don't belive on everything coming from these turks. they hate Kurds, they settle on our land yet hate us, they were invited and yet hate us. If anyone got a reason to hate anybody it is Kurds hating them. But turks are facists and racists so I don't expect much.



look nobody hates kurds .100 000 kurd take refuge in to turkey because of pkk/ypg oppresion policy and exclude other kurds groups and parties your pkk propaganda doesnt work in hear
*Turkey reopens border to Syrian Kurds fleeing*




pkk or ypg is toothless a arian monkey right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

500 said:


> *(CNN)* -- ISIS fighters have entered the besieged Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani, a Kurdish fighter said Friday, setting the stage for a vicious street-to-street battle in the shadow of Turkey's border.
> 
> Alan Minbic, a fighter with the Kurdish People's Protection Unit, or YPG, told CNN that *ISIS now controls the southwest corner of the city*, known in Arabic as Ayn al-Arab.
> 
> ISIS fighters enter besieged Syrian city of Kobani - CNN.com


I hope coalition air power can help. It can't do much in an urban battleground though.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Desertfalcon said:


> I hope coalition air power can help. It can't do much in an urban battleground though.



Do you plan bombing Jordan as well? Before saying WTF, watch:

Mesiret-Ma'an Al-Nusret Dawlatu'l Islam


----------



## Desertfalcon

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you plan bombing Jordan as well? Before saying WTF, watch:
> 
> Mesiret-Ma'an Al-Nusret Dawlatu'l Isla


If our friend King Abdullah requests our assistance, I am sure we would provide it.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

tesla said:


> look nobody hates kurds .100 000 kurd take refuge in to turkey because of pkk/ypg oppresion policy and exclude other kurds groups and parties your pkk propaganda doesnt work in hear
> *Turkey reopens border to Syrian Kurds fleeing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkk or ypg is toothless a arian monkey right now



Who are you kidding, you turks jizz seeing dead Kurds. It's Kurds who are taking care of them not turks or turkey but their brothers and sisters to the north. I mean you never post anything about their gains against IS only IS gains against Kurds. Well in Rabia, Til Kocher they are getting slaughtered but hey that's not itneresting


----------



## DizuJ

manlion said:


> ISIS fighters enter besieged Syrian city of Kobani - CNN.com
> 
> *(CNN)* -- ISIS fighters have entered the besieged Syrian Kurdish city of Kobani, a Kurdish fighter said Friday, setting the stage for a vicious street-to-street battle in the shadow of Turkey's border.
> 
> Alan Minbic, a fighter with the Kurdish People's Protection Unit, or YPG, told CNN that ISIS now controls the southwest corner of the city, known in Arabic as Ayn al-Arab.
> 
> Thousands of civilians have fled the predominantly Kurdish city in northern Syria in recent days as ISIS forces have advanced apparently inexorably toward it.
> 
> YPG fighters are now using snipers in an effort to prevent the ISIS militants from advancing farther, Minbic said.
> 
> On the eastern edge of Kobani, city defenders destroyed an ISIS tank, Minbic said, but on the western side, ISIS now controls an area called Tal Shair, which includes an informal border crossing.
> 
> Mousa Al Ahmad, a Free Syrian Army fighter in Kobani, gave CNN the same information on the ISIS advance, in a separate phone conversation.
> 
> If ISIS, also known as ISIL or "Islamic State," takes Kobani, it will control a complete swath of land from its self-declared capital of Raqqa, Syria, on the Euphrates River to the Turkish border, more than 100 kilometers (60 miles) away.
> 
> U.S. airstrikes have been directed against ISIS positions in the Kobani area this week. But U.S. Central Command said there were no further strikes in the area overnight into Friday.


I hope regional countries will intervene to destroy this terrorists not only because of what they've done but also what they're planning to do in the region. If these dogs are left unchecked, they'd definitely creat civil wars in other countries that'll lead to mass killings. I hope their captured members, especially their leaders should be collected in a room and flooded with water till they drown to death.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mihraç Ural, an ethnic Nusayri from Turkish town Antioch, fighting in the side of Assad, threatened Turkey with armed assaults if Turkey enters Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518016161733410816


----------



## Fukuoka

manlion said:


> IS HQ Manbij after coalition airstrike
> 
> View attachment 106839


So JEW NATO is destroying Syria, where are the dead zionist ISIS?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Reliable sources have informed SOHR that the markets of the city of al- Raqqa have witnessed in a stagnation in sales and purchases due to increasing in food prices that is related with the increasing of fuel prices such gas and diesel, where the purchasing power of people has sharply decreased due to rising of fuel prices since the beginning of U.S. and allied strikes on Islamic State, Jabhat al Nusra and other Islamic movements that contain non- Syrian fighters. The oil- traders have doubled the prices of fuel in some areas although that the petroleum engineers have confirmed to SOHR that IS, which controls the oil- wells and oilfields in the province of Deir Ezzor, has not raised the prices after coalition strikes where they have still sold the barrel of fuel about 5 to 7 thousand Lira and the price varies from well to well. The city of al- Raqqa have also witnessed tension due to the poor economic situation and due to the IS fighters carelessness of high prices where they come to luxury food restaurants in the city. Some people have complained to SOHR activists that “al- Hesba patrols” (patrols that pursue the people who break the law) have roamed the streets without any accounting for traders who increased the prices. They have only pursued those who smoke cigarettes or those who do not go to pray. A resource has confirmed to SOHR that some members claimed to be from an “ al Hesba patrol” arrested a woman in pretext of lifting her robe when she was walking in a street where there was no electricity there.





> Aleppo Province: Islamic State have bombarded by 60 shells areas in the city of Ayn al- Arab since this morning. In the meantime, the violent clashes between YPG and IS fighters have still continued in the east and southeast of Ayn- al Arab city.
> 
> A fighter from YPG died due to targeting him when he was conveying ammunitions in his car in Ayn al- Arab while 7 militants at least from IS were killed on the outskirts of the village of Qarah Halnaj due to targeting them by YPG.
> 
> The regime forces took control over the village and Hill of Handarat amid violent clashes in the vicinity of the hill and the village between the regime forces supported by NDF, the Brigade of al Quds al Filastini, al Baath battalions and Hezbollah fighters from one side and the Islamic and rebel battalions, al Nusra Front and Ansra al Din Front from the other side. Thus the regime forces cut off the supply lines of the rebels- held areas in the city of Aleppo by monitoring the Kastillo road and al Jandul roundabout.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded areas in the towns of Tal Jbin and Hraytan which are close to Handarat and Sifat.





> Homs Province: Violent clashes took place between the regime forces and their militiamen against al Nusra Front, rebel and Islamic battalions near the town of Jabburin in the northern countryside.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded areas in the vicinity of the two villages of al Ghajar and Hosh al Taleb as well as areas in the city of al Rastan.



Situation in Aleppo


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mihraç Ural, an ethnic Nusayri from Turkish town Antioch, fighting in the side of Assad, threatened Turkey with armed assaults if Turkey enters Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518016161733410816



These guys are unbeliveable..... Kurds, Iraqis, Syrians... i mean if you think that you have power to challenge Turks in combat, get rid of terrorists who controls half of your country first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-Assad militia (written in the video as Iranian) escapes from Malah district, Aleppo.


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> Who are you kidding, you turks jizz seeing dead Kurds. It's Kurds who are taking care of them not turks or turkey but their brothers and sisters to the north. I mean you never post anything about their gains against IS only IS gains against Kurds. Well in Rabia, Til Kocher they are getting slaughtered but hey that's not itneresting


piss off, you, as a pkk supporter, are not representing Kurds due the mistreatment towards your own kind, so i dont wanna start dissing Kurds just because of some pkk supporter like you. Turkey is paying tons of money in order to take care of those refugees and it is yet Turkey again that allowed the border to go open for those refugees, jst like Turkey did with those 1,5m Kurds back in Saddam's time. ungrateful short-minded pkk rats like you should take care of those refugees and see how you will fare, oh wait you cant even take care of yourself against IS. As for his IS vids, who cares, i am sure all Turks would like to see dead IS and especially pkk/pyd ones who are now dropping like flies since they cant employ their usual coward hit and run tactics in the mountains against IS. you got caught with your pants down against IS and we like the way IS humiliates you pkk/pyd/krg lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

pyd leader salih muslim in denmark in stead of ayn al arab
Her an katliamla karşı karşıya kalabilir-Sabah - 03 Ekim 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Twitterkurds were saying Kobane will become Kobanegrad like Nazis stuck in Stalingrad. Looks like within 48 hours, IS overran half of the city.

Where is the Volga river? Where are the reinforcements?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alan Henning is dead. Gruesome death. R.I.P. Next to be beheaded if nothing done: Peter Edward Kassig






Photo: Alan Henning


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> Alan Henning is dead. Gruesome death. R.I.P. Next to be beheaded if nothing done: Peter Edward Kassig
> 
> View attachment 107647
> 
> 
> Photo: Alan Henning



he is looks like a armenian


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tesla said:


> he is looks like a armenian



Nope, I dont think so. If you watched the video and saw his face, you would have felt sadness, too.

Blood against blood rule affects innocents as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nope, I dont think so. If you watched the video and saw his face, you would have felt sadness, too.
> 
> Blood against blood rule affects innocents as well.


i have seen first times him and watched video by the way rip


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Twitterkurds were saying Kobane will become Kobanegrad like Nazis stuck in Stalingrad. Looks like within 48 hours, IS overran half of the city.
> Where is the Volga river? Where are the reinforcements?



Idiots.... As far as i know Grad means "City" in Russian... so they want to add a russian word to their town's name...These PKK and their supporters are really brainless people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

Alienoz_TR said:


> Twitterkurds were saying Kobane will become Kobanegrad like Nazis stuck in Stalingrad. Looks like within 48 hours, IS overran half of the city.
> 
> Where is the Volga river? Where are the reinforcements?


ISIS plenty of Kurds, it's not entirely Arab. Kobane will of course fall, because Sunni Kurds prefer their co-religionists over communist YPG.


----------



## manlion

ebray said:


> I hope regional countries will intervene to destroy this terrorists not only because of what they've done but also what they're planning to do in the region. If these dogs are left unchecked, they'd definitely creat civil wars in other countries that'll lead to mass killings. I hope their captured members, especially their leaders should be collected in a room and flooded with water till they drown to death.



majority of the regional countries belong to the Sunni sect, who either directly or indirectly support Daesh / IS (e.g Turkey to dispose minority Shia/Alawite Assad's regime in Syria and crush PKK - Kurdish autonomy in Rojava) BUT (as per Kobani sources) YPG is turning Kobani into an IS mass grave (korban) , too bad no eid al adha prayers for Daeshis tomorrow in Kobani


----------



## Syrian Lion

U.S. VP: Our allies created and fund ISIS


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian army liberated 5 villages in the northern countryside of Hama province*​
English Subtitle: Army units established control over several areas in the northern countryside of Hama.
I am now in al-Masasnah village. This village is very strategic because it is near a number of villages, which are controlled by terrorists. These villages and al-Lataminah town are now on the frontline.
The areas which has been cleared and assumed control on it are: Tel al-Buweidah, Zour al-Taibah, Zour al-Mahrouqah and Zour al-Hisah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*President Alasad performs al Eid prayers in Damascus 






*​


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-IS demonstration in Syrian town Idlib


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Pro-IS demonstration in Syrian town Idlib


where's a barrel bomb when you need one ?


----------



## manlion

morning Eid prayers - Kobani





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1557229054508793





Last night Kobane witnessed the heaviest clashes between the YPG-YPJ forces and ISIS since the beginning of the ISIS onslaught on the town.

Journalists currently in the town have reported that the ISIS gunmen suffered severe losses while trying to take Mistenur hill on the edges of Kobane.

The strategically important Mistenur hill was targeted by ISIS with heavy artillery. However, the Kurdish guerrillas hit back with effective raids on ISIS positions resulting in the deaths of scores of ISIS fighters.

Some of the figures given for the death toll of the ISIS fighters were as high as 150. Some YPG-YPJ fighters were quoted as saying that ISIS had suffered its heaviest losses in last night's clashes.

A statement made by Kobane's Defence Minister Ismet Şex read *"they [ISIS] said that they were going to make their Eid prayers in Kobane, but instead they suffered a resounding defeat. I can state that there are approximately 150 ISIS corpses on the battlefield that they were unable to take with themselves".*

Kurdish Question - Kobane latest: "ISIS suffer severe losses"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518325259859398656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518327940430311424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518328395130617857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

usernameless said:


> piss off, you, as a pkk supporter, are not representing Kurds due the mistreatment towards your own kind, so i dont wanna start dissing Kurds just because of some pkk supporter like you. Turkey is paying tons of money in order to take care of those refugees and it is yet Turkey again that allowed the border to go open for those refugees, jst like Turkey did with those 1,5m Kurds back in Saddam's time. ungrateful short-minded pkk rats like you should take care of those refugees and see how you will fare, oh wait you cant even take care of yourself against IS. As for his IS vids, who cares, i am sure all Turks would like to see dead IS and especially pkk/pyd ones who are now dropping like flies since they cant employ their usual coward hit and run tactics in the mountains against IS. you got caught with your pants down against IS and we like the way IS humiliates you pkk/pyd/krg lot.



PKK supporter? What if I tell you I hate Ocalan? No I am a Kurd supporter. 1.5 million Kurds? Are you drunk? Kurds had to escape their ways into Turkey, many got shot and the few who got their, even their food was poisoned by facist turks! You are sick I tell you. In fact many of them left those few camps and went to Iran like the majority where their Kurdish brothers and sisters opened their hospitals, schools, homes for them. So don't fukn lie. Turkey=facist country, Turks=facist people. So cut me the bullcrap. Also the Iranian regime helped the chemical victims alot by transporting them to Tehran for treatment. You turks know nothing about solidarity or being humane. Even in Turkey, this day you and your nationalist treat those Syrians like shit. 

It's the opposite for every YPG/PKK member who dies atleast 10 rats get killed which includes jihadist turks, jihadist azeris and chechen scum. The Kurdish losses are just good for us. More kids will be produced, Kurds are already on their way to become majority. During 1994 about 1000 Kurds joined PKK everymonth, just in August it was 1400. Kurds are just getting stronger from this war, the same can't be said about Turkey.



F117 said:


> ISIS plenty of Kurds, it's not entirely Arab. Kobane will of course fall, because Sunni Kurds prefer their co-religionists over communist YPG.



Not really.


Alienoz_TR said:


> Twitterkurds were saying Kobane will become Kobanegrad like Nazis stuck in Stalingrad. Looks like within 48 hours, IS overran half of the city.
> 
> Where is the Volga river? Where are the reinforcements?



they haven't even entered the city, they couldn't. Kobanê is their slaughter house and the slaughter hasn't even begun, that begins when they enter(if). So please with your IS sources


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518238200679383045
Older footage from Kobanê, nice music






2nd American vet in Kobanê


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Al-Kurdi

This guy filmed IS for VICE news, he says they have completely abolished corruption within its territory. Interesting watch


----------



## Al-Kurdi

How can they be inside the city when they are constantly forced to retreat?


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Eyes Finally Open to Syrian 

By Robert Parry
*
October 04, 2014 "ICH" - "Consortium News" - - In late summer 2013, Official Washington was rushing to the judgment that the “evil” Syrian President Bashar al-Assad had launched a barrage of missiles tipped with Sarin gas to slaughter hundreds of civilians in rebel-held neighborhoods near Damascus.

It was inconceivable to virtually every person who “mattered” in Washington that there was any other interpretation of the events on Aug. 21, 2013. Washington Post national security columnist David Ignatius even explained the “big picture” reason why President Barack Obama needed to launch punitive bomb strikes against Assad’s government for crossing Obama’s “red line” against using chemical weapons.

“What does the world look like when people begin to doubt the credibility of U.S. power?” Ignatius  wrote a week after the Sarin incident. “Unfortunately, we’re finding that out in Syria and other nations where leaders have concluded they can defy a war-weary United States without paying a price.

“Using military power to maintain a nation’s credibility may sound like an antiquated idea, but it’s all too relevant in the real world we inhabit. It has become obvious in recent weeks that President Obama … needs to demonstrate that there are consequences for crossing a U.S. ‘red line.’ Otherwise, the coherence of the global system begins to dissolve.”

At the time, there were only a few of us raising questions about Official Washington’s Sarin-attack “group think,” partly because it made no sense for Assad to have invited United Nations inspectors into Syria to examine chemical weapons attacks that he was blaming on the opposition and then to launch a major Sarin attack just miles from where the inspectors were unpacking at their hotel.

I also was hearing from inside U.S. intelligence that some CIA analysts shared those doubts, suspecting that the supposedly high number of Sarin-laden rockets (which represented the strongest evidence against Assad’s forces) was wildly overstated and that public panic might have exaggerated the scope of the attack.

But perhaps the strongest reason to doubt Official Washington’s hasty conclusion blaming Assad was what had been occurring inside the Syrian rebel movement over the prior two years, i.e., its radicalization into a hyper-violent Sunni jihadist force that was prepared to inflict any brutality on civilians to achieve its goal of ousting the secular Assad and establishing an Islamist state in Damascus.

*Blinded by Propaganda*

Most Washington’s pols and pundits had not noticed this change because of a geopolitical blindness inflicted by neoconservative propaganda, which insisted that the only acceptable way to view the Syrian civil war was to see Assad as the “bad guy” and the rebels as the “good guys.”

After all, “regime change” in Syria had long been near the top of the neocon agenda as it was for Israel, which wanted Assad out because he was allied with Iran and Lebanon’s Hezbollah. Early in the civil war, Assad’s harsh response to what he termed rebel “terrorism” had also rallied the Obama administration’s “liberal interventionists” to the side of “regime change.”

Thus, the notion that some vicious Syrian rebel group might willfully kill innocent civilians as a provocation to get the U.S. military to attack Assad’s defenses – and thus pave the way for a rebel victory – was outside Official Washington’s accepted frame of reference. In August 2013, the rebels were wearing the white hats, as far as U.S. mainstream opinion was concerned.

Over the past year, however, reality has reasserted itself, at least somewhat. The Sarin case against Assad  has largely crumbled with a UN report finding Sarin on only one rocket and independent scientists concluding that the one Sarin-laden rocket had a maximum range of only about two kilometers, meaning it could not have come from the suspected Syrian base about nine kilometers away.

Investigative reporter Seymour Hersh also learned from his well-placed sources that inside the U.S. intelligence community suspicion had shifted toward rebel extremists working with hardliners in Turkish intelligence. [See Consortiumnews.com’s “Was Turkey Behind Syria-Sarin Attack?”]

But most “important people” in U.S. officialdom, including New York Times and Washington Post editors, still insisted that Assad must have done the Sarin attack. They even report it as flat fact. They are, after all, not the sort of folks who easily admit error.

*A Shift in the Paradigm*

However, over the past year, the paradigm for understanding the Syrian conflict has begun shifting. In September 2013, many Syrian rebel forces  repudiated the political opposition that the Obama administration had organized and instead embraced al-Qaeda’s al-Nusra Front, an aggressive jihadist force which had emerged as the most effective fighters against Assad.

Then, in February 2014, al-Qaeda’s leadership disavowed an even more brutal jihadist force known as the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, or ISIS. The Islamic State promoted a strategy of unspeakable brutality as a way of intimidating its rivals and driving Westerners from the Middle East.

ISIS got its start after the U.S.-led invasion of Iraq in 2003 when Jordanian Abu Musab al-Zarqawi organized “al-Qaeda in Iraq,” a hyper-violent Sunni militia that targeted Iraq’s Shiites and destroyed their mosques, touching off a vicious sectarian war across Iraq.

After Zarqawi’s death in 2006 – and the alienation of less-extreme Iraqi Sunnis – al-Qaeda in Iraq faded from view before reemerging in Syria’s civil war, refashioned as the Islamic State and crossing back into Iraq with a major offensive last summer.

Amid reports of the Islamic State massacring captives and beheading American and British hostages, it no longer seemed so far-fetched that some Syrian rebel group would be ruthless enough to obtain Sarin and launch an attack near Damascus, killing innocents and hoping that the Assad regime would be blamed.

Even the Post’s Ignatius is looking more skeptically at the Syrian rebel movement and the various U.S.-allied intelligence agencies that have been supplying money, weapons and training – even to fighters associated with the most extreme militias.
Opening the Door

In  a column on Friday, Ignatius faulted not only Syria’s squabbling “moderate opposition” but “the foreign nations — such as the United States, Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Jordan — that have been funding the chaotic melange of fighters inside Syria. These foreign machinations helped open the door for the terrorist Islamic State group to threaten the region.”

Ignatius acknowledged that the earlier depiction of the Syrian opposition as simply an indigenous movement of idealistic reformers was misleading. He wrote: “From the beginning of the revolt against President Bashar al-Assad in 2011, Syria has been the scene of a proxy war involving regional powers: Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar all wanted to topple Assad, but they competed with each other as regional rivals, too.

“At various points, all three nations provided Sunni rebel groups with money and weapons that ended up in the hands of extremists. … The United States, Saudi Arabia and Jordan joined forces in 2013 to train and arm moderate rebels at a CIA-backed camp in Jordan. But this program was never strong enough to unify the nearly 1,000 brigades scattered across the
country. The resulting disorganization helped discredit the rebel alliance known as the Free Syrian Army.

“Syrian rebel commanders deserve some blame for this ragged structure. But the chaos was worsened by foreign powers that treated Syria as a playground for their intelligence services. This cynical intervention recalled similar meddling that helped ravage Lebanon, Afghanistan, Yemen, Iraq and Libya during their civil wars. …

“The story of how Syria became a cockpit for rival intelligence services was explained to me by sources here [in Istanbul] and in Reyhanli, a rebel staging area on the Turkey-Syria border. Outside efforts to arm and train the Syrian rebels began more than two years ago in Istanbul, where a ‘military operations center’ was created, first in a hotel near the airport.

“A leading figure was a Qatari operative who had helped arm the Libyan rebels who deposed Moammar Gaddafi. Working with the Qataris were senior figures representing Turkish and Saudi intelligence. But unity within the Istanbul operations room frayed when the Turks and Qataris began to support Islamist fighters they thought would be more aggressive.

“These jihadists did emerge as braver, bolder fighters — and their success was a magnet for more support. The Turks and Qataris insist they didn’t intentionally support the extremist group Jabhat al-Nusra or the Islamic State. But weapons and money sent to more moderate Islamist brigades made their way to these terrorist groups, and the Turks and Qataris turned a blind eye.”

Regarding the rise of these radicals, Ignatius quoted one Arab intelligence source who claimed to have “warned a Qatari officer, who answered: ‘I will send weapons to al-Qaeda if it will help’ topple Assad. This determination to remove Assad by any means necessary proved dangerous. ‘The Islamist groups got bigger and stronger, and the FSA day by day got weaker,’ recalls the Arab intelligence source.”

*Selling the Sarin Story*

Based on such information, the idea of anti-Assad extremists securing Sarin – possibly with the help of Turkish intelligence, as Hersh reported – and launching a provocative attack with the goal of getting the U.S. military to devastate Assad’s army and clear a path for a rebel victory begins to make sense.

After all, back in Washington, the propaganda strategy of blaming Assad could count on the ever-influential neocons who in August 2013 did start pushing the rush-to-war bandwagon and shoved aside any doubters of the Assad-did-it conventional wisdom.

Israel took a similar position on Syria, favoring even the victory of al-Qaeda extremists if necessary to oust Assad and hurt his Iranian allies.

In September 2013, then-Israeli Ambassador to the United States Michael Oren told the Jerusalem Post in  an interview that “The greatest danger to Israel is by the strategic arc that extends from Tehran, to Damascus to Beirut. And we saw the Assad regime as the keystone in that arc. … We always wanted Bashar Assad to go, we always preferred the bad guys who weren’t backed by Iran to the bad guys who were backed by Iran.” He said this was the case even if the other “bad guys” were affiliated with al-Qaeda.

So, the danger from the Sunni extremists was played down and the focus remained on ousting Assad. No wonder there was such “surprise” among Official Washington’s “group thinkers” when the Islamic State opened a new front inside Iraq and routed the U.S.-trained Iraqi army. Once again, the neocons had made sure that American eyes stayed wide shut to an inconvenient truth.

But the neocons are not through with the Syrian fiasco that they helped create. They are now busy reshaping the narrative – accusing Obama of waiting too long to arm the Syrian rebels and insisting that he switch from bombing Islamic State targets inside Syria to destroying the Syrian air force and creating a no-fly zone so the rebels can march on Damascus.

The recklessness of that strategy should now be obvious. Indeed, if Obama had succumbed to the interventionist demands in summer 2013 and devastated Assad’s military, we could now be seeing either al-Qaeda or the Islamic State in control of Damascus. [See Consortiumnews.com’s “Neocons’ Noses into the Syrian Tent.”]

Obama might be wiser to take this opportunity to declassify the U.S. intelligence on the Sarin gas attack of Aug. 21, 2013, including the dissents from CIA analysts who doubted Assad’s responsibility. That information might shed substantial new light on how Turkish and Arab intelligence services — with the help of the neocons — enabled the rise of the Islamic State.

_Investigative reporter Robert Parry broke many of the Iran-Contra stories for The Associated Press and Newsweek in the 1980s. You can buy his new book, America’s Stolen Narrative, either in __print here__ or as an e-book (from __ Amazon__ and __ barnesandnoble.com__). For a limited time, you also can order Robert Parry’s trilogy on the Bush Family and its connections to various right-wing operatives for only $34. The trilogy includes America’s Stolen Narrative. For details on this offer, __ click here__._

What If 'Islamic State' Didn't Exist?Â Â Â :Â 
Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## usernameless

Al-Kurdi said:


> PKK supporter? What if I tell you I hate Ocalan? No I am a Kurd supporter. 1.5 million Kurds? Are you drunk? Kurds had to escape their ways into Turkey, many got shot and the few who got their, even their food was poisoned by facist turks! You are sick I tell you. In fact many of them left those few camps and went to Iran like the majority where their Kurdish brothers and sisters opened their hospitals, schools, homes for them. So don't fukn lie. Turkey=facist country, Turks=facist people. So cut me the bullcrap. Also the Iranian regime helped the chemical victims alot by transporting them to Tehran for treatment. You turks know nothing about solidarity or being humane. Even in Turkey, this day you and your nationalist treat those Syrians like shit.
> It's the opposite for every YPG/PKK member who dies atleast 10 rats get killed which includes jihadist turks, jihadist azeris and chechen scum. The Kurdish losses are just good for us. More kids will be produced, Kurds are already on their way to become majority. During 1994 about 1000 Kurds joined PKK everymonth, just in August it was 1400. Kurds are just getting stronger from this war, the same can't be said about Turkey.


go cry me a river. when your *** gets in a pinch, you run to Turkey and the Turkish govt, as always. In good times you only throw mud at Turkey. what are you babbling about? those hospitals and schools are built with whose money? only Kurds' money? who is destroying Turkish business investments, schools and security related construction in the south east? Turks? south eastern region is even famous for tapping electricity without even paying the bills for it. facist Turks? i'd gladly accept that title if Turkey had expelled you from Turkey and disbanded all your rights and political party. you are too emotional and cant see the truth. the only thing you pkk lot excel at is breeding like rats, no quality, just quantity. as if every Kurd is gonna support your marxist BS ideology anyway. youre not going to understand me anyway, so go back to your corner and weep about your pkk/pyd losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Turk Army is fallowing closely the conflict


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Turkey doesnt have responsibility over Syrian Kurds. They are not our citizens. Yet we accept those refugees and feed them in camps. 

Sorry, we are not going to fight IS for the sake of PKK-YPG. PKK is a terrorist organisation, which terrorized Turkey for 30 years. Asking Turkish help should be a joke which Kurds make. We dont take jokes seriously.

Btw, as we write here on forum, Turkish soldiers and Kurds fight fist to fist over the border. I'd say we should let them cross the border. But who am I kidding? They would not set foot 100 meters away from the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey doesnt have responsibility over Syrian Kurds. They are not our citizens. Yet we accept those refugees and feed them in camps.
> 
> Sorry, we are not going to fight IS for the sake of PKK-YPG. PKK is a terrorist organisation, which terrorized Turkey for 30 years. Asking Turkish help should be a joke which Kurds make. We dont take jokes seriously.
> 
> Btw, as we write here on forum, Turkish soldiers and Kurds fight fist to fist over the border. I'd say we should let them cross the border. But who am I kidding? They would not set foot 100 meters away from the border.



pkk-ypg are joke.BDP(politic wing of PKK ) wants to help of turkish government and PYD demand weapons from west against İS. some members in forum are playing anti emperialistic game against Turkiye,what a joke .i dont take serious them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Daraa rebels posted 2 videos related to recent operations in Deir Al Adas, showing Pro-Assad casualties. 17 KIA in one, 11 KIA in the other. 

Looks like SOHR told the truth about the operations.


----------



## islamrules

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey doesnt have responsibility over Syrian Kurds. They are not our citizens. Yet we accept those refugees and feed them in camps.
> 
> Sorry, we are not going to fight IS for the sake of PKK-YPG. PKK is a terrorist organisation, which terrorized Turkey for 30 years. Asking Turkish help should be a joke which Kurds make. We dont take jokes seriously.
> 
> Btw, as we write here on forum, Turkish soldiers and Kurds fight fist to fist over the border. I'd say we should let them cross the border. But who am I kidding? They would not set foot 100 meters away from the border.



this is all the fault of the nationalist secular BS u have been taught for a century now, these wars are direct results of the Fall of the 60 millions Ottoman empire, an empire that kept the ME at peace and under Islamic rule , Now the 2 billion Muslim Ummah needs leadership in the face of the challenges, but there was a vacuum and it's sadly filled with Khawarij, Turkey must change and fast, n start taking responsibility for the region if that isn't already too late


----------



## Alienoz_TR

islamrules said:


> this is all the fault of the nationalist secular BS u have been taught for a century now, these wars are direct results of the Fall of the 60 millions Ottoman empire, an empire that kept the ME at peace and under Islamic rule , Now the 2 billion Muslim Ummah needs leadership in the face of the challenges, but there was a vacuum and it's sadly filled with Khawarij, Turkey must change and fast, n start taking responsibility for the region if that isn't already too late



I never said I am secular. Nationalist, yes. Secular, no. 

You better take the responsibility. 'Cause I aint gonna clean someone else's dirty work with my own blood. Nor will allow my kind do it.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey doesnt have responsibility over Syrian Kurds. They are not our citizens. Yet we accept those refugees and feed them in camps.
> 
> Sorry, we are not going to fight IS for the sake of PKK-YPG. PKK is a terrorist organisation, which terrorized Turkey for 30 years. Asking Turkish help should be a joke which Kurds make. We dont take jokes seriously.
> 
> Btw, as we write here on forum, Turkish soldiers and Kurds fight fist to fist over the border. I'd say we should let them cross the border. But who am I kidding? They would not set foot 100 meters away from the border.


It wasn't also Turkey's responsibility to let thousands of fighters, most of which joined extremist groups like IS and Nusra, get in to Syria through its soil, was it?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> It wasn't also Turkey's responsibility to let thousands of fighters, most of which joined extremist groups like IS and Nusra, get in to Syria through its soil, was it?



Why are you sending Afghan Shia Hazaras to Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why are you sending Afghan Shia Hazaras to Syria?


Is that an argument? Number of Hazara Shias is not even 1/1000 of Nusra and IS terrorists. Besides, they haven't committed any act of terrorism that even gets close to those IS/Nusra have committed.


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> Why are you sending Afghan Shia Hazaras to Syria?


Iran didn't send them. some say without proof Iran pays them (who knows).
But Hazaras were in Syria before the events. Thousands of hazaras escaped talibans and installed in a few places around Damascus. They were already there .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> Is that an argument? Number of Hazara Shias is not even 1/1000 of Nusra and IS terrorists. Besides, they haven't committed any act of terrorism that even gets close to those IS/Nusra have committed.



Possibly. Because Nusra and IS have local support, they take recruits from local Arabs. I have not even mentioned Hezbollah, Iraqi Shias, Armenians, IRGC.

Secondly, IS and Nusrah are no where near Assad regime when we look at the massacres committed.



> On May 22, the_ Wall Street Journal_ reported that Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) was recruiting Afghan Shiite refugees to fight in Syria, promising them a salary of $500 per month as well as Iranian residency papers. The article noted that reports of funerals for such fighters began to emerge in November 2013, and that they had originally been recruited to offset losses among IRGC operatives in Syria. Yet the phenomenon of Afghan Shiite combatants fighting on Bashar al-Assad's side is hardly a new development, and their increased involvement in the war merits closer scrutiny given the potential implications for Syria and the future of Iran's regional and sectarian ambitions.



Iran's Afghan Shiite Fighters in Syria - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy

Looks like, Shia Afghans are fighting in Syria for 500 USD per month which is coming from Iran. Oh, Shia Mongols are dying for Iran, while rich Zardosht Persian boys and girls are having fun at erotic night parties. 

Long live Mullah regime!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> Oh, Shia Mongols are dying for Iran, while rich Zardosht Persian boys and girls are having fun at erotic night parties.


they are Afghans , name them Afghans. stop your stupid comments.
and Persian boys and girls having fun ? before fantasming about Iran try to get some education or experience of Iran.
Iran is not only north of Tehran with rich people .
most of young people of course don't even win 500 dollars a month.
get some education or educate yourself before playing your hatred card.

and by the way one million afghans came in Iran to save their life .
they hate talibans and they know the IS guys in Syria have been the same kind, sponsored by the same ideologies (and countries). they fight IS or Nusrah like they would fight talibans.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Possibly. Because Nusra and IS have local support, they take recruits from local Arabs. I have not even mentioned Hezbollah, Iraqi Shias, Armenians, IRGC.
> Secondly, IS and Nusrah are no where near Assad regime when we look at the massacres committed.


Well, Iraqi Shias, Hezbollah or Armenians have not been sent by Iran, and have not crossed Iran's soil to reach Syria, while Turkey has transferred these groups to Syria.


Alienoz_TR said:


> Looks like, Shia Afghans are fighting in Syria for 500 USD per month which is coming from Iran. Oh, Shia *Mongols* are dying for Iran, while rich Zardosht *Persian boys and girls* are having fun at erotic night parties.
> Long live Mullah regime!!!!


It seems this obsession with races and racism is not something you guys could get rid of easily.
Also mentioning the word Zardosht shows your short-sighted view towards the whole situation, exactly the term used by terrorist groups like IS to refer to Iranians in general. Majoos and Safavid are the words used by those terror groups.

Volunteers from Iran have also went to Syria through Iraq. Also, there is no proof that Shia Hazaras are being paid by Iran monthly. That's what a random American news outlet has been spreading, without any proof.

Shia Hazaras have not committed any act of terrorism in Syria, if you have any proof, video, picture, share it here.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Meanwhile street battles in Ayn Al Arab intensify according to foreign news reporters. 

I used to watch the battle on DHA LIVE, but since Kurdish protestors attacked cameras and media vehicles, I have to rely on tweets.


----------



## tesla

İS army shows that pkk are drinking alcohol and fighting, quality whisky Jack daniels lol
thanks @Oublious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518432820859912192






Many pics of mass slaughtered rats circulating


----------



## 500

Loyalists capture Handarat village (or what remained of that village):












Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518432820859912192
> View attachment 109585


Pic is from Iraq 2003.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518432820859912192


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Loyalists capture Handarat village (or what remained of that village):
> 
> View attachment 109646



IMO, Pro-Assad forces will try to encircle the remaining parts of Aleppo. They have to finish the job in Aleppo before IS gets stronger. Too many troops are stuck in Aleppo.

Other scenario, linking main force to the enclave is least of the concern. Not an immediate need.

And if Rebels make an alliance with IS, Assad troops will be surrounded. No other option for rebels. their collapse is not an "if", but "when".


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518432820859912192
> View attachment 109585
> 
> 
> Many pics of mass slaughtered rats circulating



Lot of pics coming from Kurdish agencies and YPG media center are fake. They have been proved to be fake many times. But they continue to fabricate fake pics, also fake news.

No Kurdish sourced news holds any value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Loyalists capture Handarat village (or what remained of that village):


They had also taken Millah and surrounding areas, but lost it in a counterattack. Perhaps they thought it was an easy target. Rebels will do anything to avoid getting besieged in Aleppo, to be trapped in another Eastern Ghouta scenario.


----------



## Oublious

shia secterians in syria....

Two images of an Afghan shiite Hazaran terrorist, captured by Syrian Sunni Arab citizen soldiers: Al-Millah (Oct 4th, '14)




Part of channel(s): Syria (current event)
Iraq and Afghanistan, two nations which have been subjected to disastrous and brutal US imperialist occupation also share another connection, in that they are major exporters of shiite terrorists to Syria.

So many infantry units comprised of Syrian assadists are so hollowed out now the regime would face collapse in many areas if it weren't for these foreign shiites, who chose not to battle the american gangs in their midst, but to fight for a Palace dwelling, puppet dictator.

Interestingly, the Afghan citizen soldiers are said to be making real gains in areas of Sangin currently, so as in Iraq, the people are working slowly and determinedly to reclaim their land from the Washington warlord's puppets.


Read more at 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> They had also taken Millah and surrounding areas, but lost it in a counterattack. Perhaps they thought it was an easy target. Rebels will do anything to avoid getting besieged in Aleppo, to be trapped in another Eastern Ghouta scenario.


I dont think Ghouta is very encouraging case for Assad. Rebels keep fight there despite being surrounded for 1.5 years and despite best Assad troops are used there.

In Aleppo situation is very different since Assad troops will be between two fires and quality and quantity of troops there is not as high as in Damascus.

Here is current situation in Damascus:





Here is a hypothetical encirclement in Aleppo:


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518476193578754048





So soon to talk maybe. But within weeks we may see total collapse of SAA defences in the south. Rebels are advancing rapidly for weeks. Yet, After Deir Al Adas, SAA holds 40 km depth before Damascus.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wrong. Salafism comes from Hanbali fiqh. Not Hanafi.



LOL, what? The Hanbali fiqh does not derive from Salafism. Salafism derives from the Salaf and Sahaba. They don't follow any madhab and in fact predate all. So you are wrong here. I am talking about the original "Salafis" who probably do not have much in common with those you see in the West and elsewhere today.

In KSA the madhab of the Najdi dominated clergy is the Hanbali fiqh which is one of the 4 recognized Sunni Muslim madahib. In Hijaz and the Southern Provinces the Shafi'i fiqh has historically been the most popular. I am a Shafi'i for instance. Then you have the Maliki fiqh among the Sunnis in the Eastern Province and elsewhere in the country. Then a smaller minority of Hanafis in the Northern regions. Likewise you have indigenous Twelver Shias in the Eastern Province and Ismaili and Zaydi Shias in the Southern provinces. Then you have Sufism in Hijaz too. Basically we have all sects among our indigenous communities. Probably as the only Muslim country out there. Not surprising being the cradle of Islam and the original homeland of most of those sects in Islam.

I am still ever surprised about the lack of basic Islamic knowledge among Muslims on PDF and in general. No wonder that we see what we see and no wonder that Muslims struggle to defend themselves in debates when they do not even know their religion well enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIL & Other Terror Groups are Tools of Saudi Monarchy: Saudi Director of Gulf Institute*​In this interview with Ali al-Ahmed, the Director of the Institute for Gulf Affairs that is based in Washington DC, he says that the Saudi Monarchy has used Wahhabi extremist groups such as the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) as a key part of its strategy in the Middle East since the 1930s. He also explains the reasons behind some of the apparent contradictions between their unannounced policy of supporting extremists such as ISIL on one hand and their declared public policy and alliance with the US government on the other.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

-Situation as 4 October 2014-








al-Hasani said:


> LOL, what? The Hanbali fiqh does not derive from Salafism. Salafism derives from the Salaf and Sahaba. They don't follow any madhab and in fact predate all. So you are wrong here. I am talking about the original "Salafis" who probably do not have much in common with those you see in the West and elsewhere today.
> 
> In KSA the madhab of the Najdi dominated clergy is the Hanbali fiqh which is one of the 4 recognized Sunni Muslim madahib. In Hijaz and the Southern Provinces the Shafi'i fiqh has historically been the most popular. I am a Shafi'i for instance. Then you have the Maliki fiqh among the Sunnis in the Eastern Province and elsewhere in the country. Then a smaller minority of Hanafis in the Northern regions. Likewise you have indigenous Twelver Shias in the Eastern Province and Ismaili and Zaydi Shias in the Southern provinces. Then you have Sufism in Hijaz too. Basically we have all sects among our indigenous communities. Probably as the only Muslim country out there. Not surprising being the cradle of Islam and the original homeland of most of those sects in Islam.
> 
> I am still ever surprised about the lack of basic Islamic knowledge among Muslims on PDF and in general. No wonder that we see what we see and no wonder that Muslims struggle to defend themselves in debates when they do not even know their religion well enough.



Which school did Ibn Taymiyyah belong to? Hanbali.
From which scholar comes Salafism? Ibn Taymiyyah.

Sheikh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah -- One of the best Muslim scholars


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> -Situation as 4 October 2014-
> 
> View attachment 109852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which school did Ibn Taymiyyah belong to? Hanbali.
> From which scholar comes Salafism? Ibn Taymiyyah.
> 
> Sheikh al-Islam Ibn Taymiyah -- One of the best Muslim scholars



Not really. You need to study more. There are many variants of Salafism. Predating Sheikh ibn Taymiyyah (ra) as well. Most importantly Salafism do not follow any fiqh. It is not encouraged.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> Not really. You need to study more. There are many variants of Salafism. Predating Sheikh ibn Taymiyyah (ra) as well. Most importantly Salafism do not follow any fiqh. It is not encouraged.



I NEVER said "Salafism=Hanbali". What I meant was: Hanbali school influenced Salafism, not Hanafi. 

Hanafi is progressive, Hanbali is conservative. Which puts Hanbali and Salafism in the same basket.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> I NEVER said "Salafism=Hanbali". What I meant was: Hanbali school influenced Salafism, not Hanafi.
> 
> Hanafi is progressive, Hanbali is conservative. Which puts Hanbali and Salafism in the same basket.



Salafism predates the Hanbali fiqh. All 4 madahib are almost identical. There are very few differences. But it does not matter since ISIS are Khawarij and Salafist's are not 1 unit nor do they belong to the Hanbali fiqh. In fact they do not follow any madahib. Besides people obviously confuse Salafism with Jihadism which can be done by any Muslim be he Sufi or Shia.


----------



## Oublious

Its a matter of time and kobani falls in to hand of isis. they are attacking with artillery..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Daraa rebels posted a video where they show over 10 dead pro-Assad militia which have been killed during the recent clashes in Tall Hamrah.

Search for under youtube name "Firqa Fajr al-Tawhid" (Arabic letters)


----------



## Al-Kurdi

IS has entered Kobanê


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I, hereby present you the latest video from Ayn Al Arab / Kobane.

Good Night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Look to this poors brainwashed with hewal apo. Onder baskan ahahah.







They said they have no chance because ther is no mountains you can hit and run. Over confident with propaganda killed this poor people.

Ther was no super power like americans with modern tanks, apc and missiles. Home made artillery and old syrian tanks is what IS had. This is a message for stupid pkk in Turkish soil. If ther is no mountain to hide you cant fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Oublious said:


>



The Mauser still seeing action more than 120 years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=736295076457259





More footage from Ayn Al Arab.


----------



## tesla

*Ankara urges PYD leader to join ranks of Free Syrian Army against al-Assad*

Salih Muslim, the leader of the main Kurdish group in northern Syria, has been urged by the Turkish intelligence authorities to bring his forces under the ranks of the Free Syrian Army. 

Muslim, the co-chair of the Democratic Union Party (PYD), had a lengthy meeting with Turkish intelligence officials on Oct. 4 amid the ongoing jihadist siege of the Kurdish-populated city of Kobane. During the meeting, the Kurdish leader was urged to “take an open stance against the Syrian regime” and join the ranks of the Free Syrian Army against President Bashar al-Assad, according to sources familiar with the meeting.

Turkish officials signaled a restructuring of the Syrian opposition in the upcoming period and urged the PYD to take part under the roof of the Syrian opposition. Ankara also once again reiterated its expectation for the PYD to distance itself from the outlawedKurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), the sources added.

Muslim’s visit came after Peoples’ Democratic Party (HDP) co-chair Selahattin Demirtaş requested help from the Turkish government in the Syrian Kurds’ fight against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL). In a meeting with Demirtaş last week, Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu said he did not want Kobane to end up in the hands of the jihadists.

The Turkish government had earlier expressed strong concerns about the imposition of a de facto autonomous region in the north of Syria after the PKK-affiliated PYD increased its control in the area. The People’s Defense Units (YPG), the PYD’s armed wing, has been engaged in a violent fight with ISIL for weeks.
October/05/2014
Ankara urges PYD leader to join ranks of Free Syrian Army against al-Assad - DIPLOMACY

*ISIL pushes forward on besieged Syrian town*

*Syrian opposition group warns of massacres as ISIL continues push to capture town of Kobane.*
ISIL pushes forward on besieged Syrian town - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Multiple explosions rocked the eastern side of Ayn Al Arab as we speak. Southern hill at the entrance has been retaken by IS, after losing it under the airstrikes late night.

Watch LIVE at: DHA Doğan Haber Ajansı - son dakika haberleri - flaş haber - güncel haberler - internet haber - doğru haber - sıcak haber


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518565474599464960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518702065141678080


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518703429473288192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518705438725271552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518706087382777857


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> Multiple explosions rocked the eastern side of Ayn Al Arab as we speak. Southern hill at the entrance has been retaken by IS, after losing it under the airstrikes late night.
> 
> Watch LIVE at: DHA Doğan Haber Ajansı - son dakika haberleri - flaş haber - güncel haberler - internet haber - doğru haber - sıcak haber


bu dogan yayın grubu ikide bir görüntüleri başa sarıyo


----------



## Oublious

typical pkk propaganda, they lost 75 men. As far we can see with live ther are a lot explosion in kobane, isis is making progress.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> typical pkk propaganda, they lost 75 men. As far we can see with live ther are a lot explosion in kobane, isis is making progress.



Appearently, IS tested YPG defenses for a couple of days, by sending scout parties. YPG has eaten the pill and fired at IS, and thus showing their position. Spotters have collected enough intelligence to launch an assault. And here we are.


----------



## Oublious

We have to admit, isis fighters are far like special forces by now. They are not engaging blindly, first they are examine the area before they are attacking like recoin forces? Gaining intel about the enemy?


----------



## tesla

MOHSENAM said:


> Turkish Terrorist State and its crimes against humanity | Facebook


first look at yourself zombie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

Oublious said:


> Its a matter of time and kobani falls in to hand of isis. they are attacking with artillery..


Notice how US and its allies do not use massive airpower to push ISIS back from Kobani ?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

MoshteAhani said:


> Notice how US and its allies do not use massive airpower to push ISIS back from Kobani ?



It isn't a war between Kurds and IS in Kobanê, it's Kurd vs Turkeys.Clear evidence of videos where IS uses teh Turksih border to attack YPG, confirmed from several international journalist but we don't see the turkish news bringers infesting this thread mentioning that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518732369629417474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518735461364154368


----------



## MOHSENAM

Al-Kurdi said:


> It isn't a war between Kurds and IS in Kobanê, it's Kurd vs Turkeys.Clear evidence of videos where IS uses teh Turksih border to attack YPG, confirmed from several international journalist but we don't see the turkish news bringers infesting this thread mentioning that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518732369629417474
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518735461364154368




Kurds under Oppression of Turks







The turks should go back to steppes of Mongolia where they've come from, and leave Iranic, Arabs, Armenian people.


----------



## 1000

Straight from trash Rudaw Barham Salih
It Was a ‘Mistake’ Not to Take the Fight to ISIS Says Ex- Kurdis






Kurds weren't fighting ISIS in the beginning of the crisis and were called heroes by the world whilst ISIS wasn't attacking them, as soon as they got attacked the US had to save them. Now in Ayn al Arab they want help from Turkey & the US whilst they watched how people were slaughtered in Tal Afar without striking ISIS in the flank back some months ago. Hypocrites ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Kurds under Oppression of Turks
> 
> View attachment 111701
> 
> 
> The turks should go back to steppes of Mongolia where they've come from, and leave Iranic, Arabs, Armenian people.


 Lol
Like Kurds are really happy about living in Iran, where their cities were bombed by mullahs, tens of thousands of them were killed and they cannot have anything in Kurdish languages and are daily discriminated because of being Sunni and Kurds. 
anyway, according to your bs panfartist theories, Iranians were also nomads from steppes of central Asia and south Russia.



1000 said:


> Straight from trash Rudaw Barham Salih
> It Was a ‘Mistake’ Not to Take the Fight to ISIS Says Ex- Kurdis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds weren't fighting ISIS in the beginning of the crisis and were called heroes by the world whilst ISIS wasn't attacking them, as soon as they got attacked the US had to save them. Now in Ayn al Arab they want help from Turkey & the US whilst they watched how people were slaughtered in Tal Afar without striking ISIS in the flank back some months ago. Hypocrites ?


 don't take them seriously.
it's just annoying they playing victim while they have support from anyone including air strikes, yet are ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Looks like rebels took Tel el Harra:
















Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Epic fail for loaylists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

MoshteAhani said:


> Notice how US and its allies do not use massive airpower to push ISIS back from Kobani ?




Of course thats why peshmerge managed to win against isis. You are nothing but troll in the middle east. You are living from blood of people in middle east.

Thats why they say, give me a 1 historic event wher adjems(farsi better fearsi) fighted against the west. Now you try to propaganda stupid kurds from kobani. It doesnt matter what matter isis will rip ther head from ther body in the end. And they can make more propaganda against isis with music that they are victarious ahhaha.

You can give the stupid pkk motivation in the end they wil be destroyed.


----------



## MoshteAhani

Oublious said:


> Of course thats why peshmerge managed to win against isis. You are nothing but troll in the middle east. You are living from blood of people in middle east.
> 
> Thats why they say, give me a 1 historic event wher adjems(farsi better fearsi) fighted against the west. Now you try to propaganda stupid kurds from kobani. It doesnt matter what matter isis will rip ther head from ther body in the end. And they can make more propaganda against isis with music that they are victarious ahhaha.
> 
> You can give the stupid pkk motivation in the end they wil be destroyed.



Peshmarga winning against ISIS ? They are actually losing... follow the latest developments.

USA which is ISIS supporter is giving the world Propaganda about how they are ''bombing for freedom'' actually with the latest devlopments around Kobani the world saw on which side USA is standing.

We dnt care what you think, as long the killings and destruction remain far from our borders we are fine with it while at the same time we promote peace and dialogue among ME nations.

You should learn from it too.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

MOHSENAM said:


> Kurds under Oppression of Turks
> 
> View attachment 111701
> 
> 
> The turks should go back to steppes of Mongolia where they've come from, and leave Iranic, Arabs, Armenian people.



Persian opression/ Turkish opression/ Arabic opression, no difference to be honest


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Straight from trash Rudaw Barham Salih
> It Was a ‘Mistake’ Not to Take the Fight to ISIS Says Ex- Kurdis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds weren't fighting ISIS in the beginning of the crisis and were called heroes by the world whilst ISIS wasn't attacking them, as soon as they got attacked the US had to save them. Now in Ayn al Arab they want help from Turkey & the US whilst they watched how people were slaughtered in Tal Afar without striking ISIS in the flank back some months ago. Hypocrites ?



I don't really give a damn about those turkmens, they hate Kurds more than Turks. Kurds are not Iraqis and Iraq should let Kurds go. Kurds don't owe you or your Iraq a shit. Where were your Dijla commands that wanted to fight Peshmerga and reach Turkey a year ago? Where were your so highly professional ISF forces helping them? It's not our job to take of your people as it is not your to take care of us. Peshmerga fought against IS in Jalawla since the begining, it was KDP which didn't. Now in Kobanê, Kurds need help to combat IS since they have practically gathered all the tanks and humvees that they simply took from the coward IFA( iraqi fleeing army). This is from Rabia that was recently liberated, just look at all that oil money. It pisses me off that you even try to get your hands on new weapons, paying billions of dollars on more waste that will just be lost to IS anyway. Make the world a favor and don't buy a shit, just protect your own shia lands with Iranian weapons. 






Secondly there was barely any kind of Peshmerga presence on that front, yet alone in Shingal. Those were fast deployments into those places. They didn't think IS would attack and here u want them to help TIl Afer?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Al-Kurdi said:


> Persian opression/ Turkish opression/ Arabic opression, no difference to be honest




"U compare Half of Turkey ((Kurdistan)) with Kurds who have thousands years history in Iran, with Iran ????


----------



## Al-Kurdi

MoshteAhani said:


> Peshmarga winning against ISIS ? They are actually losing... follow the latest developments.
> 
> USA which is ISIS supporter is giving the world Propaganda about how they are ''bombing for freedom'' actually with the latest devlopments around Kobani the world saw on which side USA is standing.
> 
> We dnt care what you think, as long the killings and destruction remain far from our borders we are fine with it while at the same time we promote peace and dialogue among ME nations.
> 
> You should learn from it too.



Actaully they are winning. You may be mixing Peshmerga with YPG.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> I don't really give a damn about those turkmens, they hate Kurds more than Turks. Kurds are not Iraqis and Iraq should let Kurds go. Kurds don't owe you or your Iraq a shit. Where were your Dijla commands that wanted to fight Peshmerga and reach Turkey a year ago? Where were your so highly professional ISF forces helping them? It's not our job to take of your people as it is not your to take care of us. Peshmerga fought against IS in Jalawla since the begining, it was KDP which didn't. Now in Kobanê, Kurds need help to combat IS since they have practically gathered all the tanks and humvees that they simply took from the coward IFA( iraqi fleeing army). This is from Rabia that was recently liberated, just look at all that oil money. It pisses me off that you even try to get your hands on new weapons, paying billions of dollars on more waste that will just be lost to IS anyway. Make the world a favor and don't buy a shit, just protect your own shia lands with Iranian weapons.



Who cares about what you think, i'm talking about KRG here.

I'm just showing you the hypocrisy, now you are crying at Turkey for not helping the PKK which is their enemy whilst you did the same in Tal Afar. At least Iraq saved Yazidis from the mountain with MI-17's..

And brave Kurdis didn't run from Sinjar, Mosul dam and elsewhere ? we saw the video's.

They just lost 16+ villages in Ayn Al Arab region despite all the US air strikes, quit joking you guys are number 1 when it comes to lack of skill in warfare. Even the poor trained Iraqi army kept ISIS at hold for over a decade whilst you fell at the first ISIS attack on KRG forcing the US to stop them from advancing to Arbil. ISOF are highly trained yes, are you better ?

Iranians gave you weaponry, you're actually the one using Iranian weapons, think before you write.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518757544500539393





I think this is the depot but most claim it was a tank


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Who cares about what you think, i'm talking about KRG here.
> 
> I'm just showing you the hypocrisy, now you are crying at Turkey for not helping the PKK which is their enemy whilst you did the same in Tal Afar. At least Iraq saved Yazidis from the mountain with MI-17's..
> 
> And brave Kurdis didn't run from Sinjar, Mosul dam and elsewhere ? we saw the video's.
> 
> They just lost 16+ villages in Ayn Al Arab region despite all the US air strikes, quit joking you guys are number 1 when it comes to lack of skill in warfare. Even the poor trained Iraqi army kept ISIS at hold for over a decade whilst you fell at the first ISIS attack on KRG forcing the US to stop them from advancing to Arbil. ISOF are highly trained yes, are you better ?
> 
> Iranians gave you weaponry, you're actually the one using Iranian weapons, think before you write.



And I am quite sure KRG thinks the same. 

PKK are asking for fair terms, they want Kurds to be able to send shipments of material to help their brothers and sisters. Their are many Kurds who wants to enter but Turkey has an 24/7 eye on every inch of that border. Turkey has closed the border, not even food is allowed in. While men like these are freely walking in Turkey and to attack Kurds from the borders. That is what PKK demands. Is it not just? 






And here u have them using the Turkish border to enter and exit without any problems 






And this just came out 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518767806754463745


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Who cares about what you think, i'm talking about KRG here.
> 
> I'm just showing you the hypocrisy, now you are crying at Turkey for not helping the PKK which is their enemy whilst you did the same in Tal Afar. At least Iraq saved Yazidis from the mountain with MI-17's..
> 
> And brave Kurdis didn't run from Sinjar, Mosul dam and elsewhere ? we saw the video's.
> 
> They just lost 16+ villages in Ayn Al Arab region despite all the US air strikes, quit joking you guys are number 1 when it comes to lack of skill in warfare. Even the poor trained Iraqi army kept ISIS at hold for over a decade whilst you fell at the first ISIS attack on KRG forcing the US to stop them from advancing to Arbil. ISOF are highly trained yes, are you better ?
> 
> Iranians gave you weaponry, you're actually the one using Iranian weapons, think before you write.



If they wouldn't have run away in the first place the Ezidi massacres would never have happened. So that's just you trying to reedem yourself, of course all my respect to the brave pilot who lost his life. The 90% of them were saved by YPG's corridor into the Shingal mountains. Peshmerga was far more badly organized and corrupt than the Iraqi army and the most importantly very badly armed but that's fixed now or a bit fixed, the prbolems are getting fixed and they are on the advance. While IS continues to advance in Iraq.


> despite all the US air strikes


 There have rarely been any airstrikes, just a couple destroyed buildings, some doshkas and a tank, how is that supposed to stop them? They are out in the clear open but America barely does any strikes on them. So no. 

You're getting way over sensitive over Amirli, and you're offending everyone in Kobanê by trying to compare the two. I mean are you shitting joking with me? I just found this out

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518788110050942976 so please just don't. 

Yes Iran was the first country to help the Kurds in terms of weapons and ammo. More specific the PUK. But that is not waht I am saying, I am saying it's better if you stick with their weapons than trying to spend billions on shizz that will just be lost to IS. Better with less advanced things for the sake of us all.



MOHSENAM said:


> "U compare Half of Turkey ((Kurdistan)) with Kurds who have thousands years history in Iran, with Iran ????



Holy crap. I don't really have the time to begin with another discussion, for another time


----------



## Al-Kurdi

and al-iraqi stop using Ayn Al Arab, show some respect to the victims. Didn't know you had baath mentality


----------



## MOHSENAM

Al-Kurdi said:


> Holy crap. I don't really have the time to begin with another discussion, for another time


Moron half of Turkey belongs to "Kurds."


----------



## islamrules

when u c the US's secretary of state panicking n blaming his allies n US senators admitting that there is no military option against the khawarij, u realize that it's maybe over , ISIS is the future of the ME . the airstrikes r a total failure n nobody is willing to fight the khawarij like the companions of the prophet SAW did, but then again what do u expect from dictators !!

even dictators are not ready to defend their regimes , this battle is over .


----------



## olcayto

How many days left until Ayn al Arab falls??

Estimates??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

islamrules said:


> when u c the US's secretary of state panicking n blaming his allies n US senators admitting that there is no military option against the khawarij, u realize that it's maybe over , ISIS is the future of the ME . the airstrikes r a total failure n nobody is willing to fight the khawarij like the companions of the prophet SAW did, but then again what do u expect from dictators !!
> 
> even dictators are not ready to defend their regimes , this battle is over .



Since we talked last time, I changed my mind. Turkish army should intervene. But to prevent Aleppo falling to hands of Assad. By doing so, 
1) Turkish Army would block Azaz-Aleppo line against IS expansion; 
2) creates bufferzone for the displaced.
3) pushes back Assad forces from northern towns.

---
I was out for Eid Al Adha, and thread posts skyrocketed. Glad to see some contribution.


----------



## 1000

Defense.gov News Article: U.S. Military Conducts Airstrikes Against ISIL in Syria and Iraq

U.S. Now Using Apache Helicopters to Attack ISIS in Iraq - ABC News

WASHINGTON, Oct. 5, 2014 – U.S. military forces continued to attack ISIL terrorists in Syria yesterday and today, using fighter aircraft to conduct three airstrikes.

Separately, in Iraq U.S. military forces used helicopters and attack, bomber, and fighter aircraft to conduct six airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq.

In Syria, one strike northwest of Al Mayadin destroyed an ISIL bulldozer, two ISIL tanks and destroyed another ISIL vehicle. Two strikes northwest of Ar Raqqah struck a large ISIL unit and destroyed six ISIL firing positions. To conduct these strikes, the U.S. employed fighter aircraft deployed to the U.S. Central Command area of operations. All aircraft departed the strike areas safely.

In Iraq, four strikes northeast of Fallujah struck two mortar teams, a large ISIL unit and two small ISIL units. One strike southeast of Hit destroyed two ISIL Humvees. One strike northeast of Sinjar destroyed an ISIL Humvee. To conduct these strikes, the U.S. employed helicopters and attack, bomber, fighter aircraft deployed to the U.S. Central Command area of operations. All aircraft departed the strike areas safely.

The U.S. strikes were conducted as part of President Barack Obama's comprehensive strategy to degrade and destroy ISIL. The destruction and degradation of ISIL targets in Syria and Iraq further limits the terrorist group's ability to lead, control, project power and conduct operations.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iranians killed fighting in Syria buried in Qum and Mashhad*
Published on Saturday, 04 October 2014 21:34







> NCRI – Six Iranians killed in Syria fighting for Bashar al-Assad were buried on Thursday (October 2, 2014) in cities of Mashhad and Qum.
> 
> The five men buried in Mashhad in north-eastern Iran were identified as Javad Gholami, Ali Hosseini, Mohammad Reza Hosseini, Mohammad Rezaei, Mohammad Reza Tavasoli.
> 
> State-run news outlets published the photos of the burial service held without providing any information.
> 
> At least two of those buried Mashhad had been killed in last week of September, their published posters indicated. The group included members of the Iranian regime’s revolutionary guards and a clergy.
> 
> Another man was buried in city of Qum as an official burial service was held. The man was identified as Amin Hosseini.



Iranians killed fighting in Syria buried in Qum and Mashhad

Ever wondered why most of those were killed are from Mashhad?

Maybe because they are Hazara Mongols?


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> And here u have them using the Turkish border to enter and exit without any problems



Video says ISIS, fights along the border. Video confirms that. There is no tresspassing of the border.

Also, about the TAF hitting YPG positions:

I think YPG is trying to provoke TSK to attack ISIS by making false-flag attacks.

What they didn't know there are *"**AN-TPQ 36" *radars among the border which can pin point the source of fire.





And with Fırtına howitzers, source of fire is being destroyed.

Source: Radar buluyor Fırtına vuruyor! - Milliyet Haber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

0:10 - Harra
0:18 - Sanamein
0:30 - Inkhil

The town of Harra is taken as well:






rebels return after 1 year and 2 months.


----------



## Serpentine

*Clashes with Lebanese Hezbollah kill 16 insurgents: source*

(Reuters) - At least 16 Sunni Muslim insurgents from al Qaeda's Syrian wing were killed in clashes with fighters from the Lebanese Shi'ite group Hezbollah in eastern Lebanon on Sunday, a source close to Hezbollah said.

Hundreds of insurgents linked to al Qaeda's Syrian wing, the Nusra Front, had launched a major offensive on Sunday on Hezbollah-controlled areas near the Lebanese town of Arsal, close to the Syrian border.

"There are at least 16 dead from Nusra Front," the source said, adding that Hezbollah fighters from other parts of Lebanon had gone to defend the area.

*Clashes with Lebanese Hezbollah kill 16 insurgents: source| Reuters*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since last night, Al-Nusra terrorists have launched a cross-border attack on Hezbollah positions inside Lebanon near Arsal, which itself is a hornet's nest for extremist and terrorism inside Lebanon, and there are reports that their casualties are much higher than currently reported ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Fierce fighting kills 15 in east Lebanon*

BAALBEK, Lebanon: At least 13 Syrian-based militants and two Hezbollah fighters were killed in fierce fighting in a border area in east Lebanon Sunday after jihadists attacked positions of the Lebanese group in the area, security sources said.

Militant groups attacked Sunday two Hezbollah posts on the Syrian side of the border near the eastern Lebanon villages of Brital and Nahleh, killing two of its members and wounding a number of others, the sources told The Daily Star.

The sources said members of ISIS and the Nusra Front carried out the attacks, leading to clashes between the jihadists and Hezbollah. Thirteen militants were killed in the clashes, the sources said, and several others wounded.

Hezbollah captured five militants, the sources said.

Fierce fighting kills 15 in east Lebanon | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

*SIDON, Lebanon: Israeli soldiers fired at a Lebanese Army post in the Shebaa Farms area near the border Sunday, wounding one soldier, the Army announced in a statement.*

The wounded soldier, identified as Zakaria Hamza al-Masri by a security source, was shot in the hand, the sources said, prompting troops to return fire.

In a statement posted to Twitter, the Israeli military claimed it shot at two people it discovered "infiltrating Israeli territory from Lebanon."

"The suspects escape north, returning to Lebanon," it added.

Lebanese soldier wounded by Israeli gunfire near Shebaa | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

--->
I was saying Lebanon will be next in list. Developments gonna prove me right.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Fierce fighting kills 15 in east Lebanon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --->
> I was saying Lebanon will be next in list. Developments gonna prove me right.


you are so intelligent....
that's an old plan..called new ME ....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A'maq Media presents.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> you are so intelligent....
> that's an old plan..called new ME ....



Danke Schön.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518849351712788480


----------



## ResurgentIran

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518849351712788480



Tjena brushan. Läget? lol


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS entered Ayn Al Arab from eastern wing, after bombing the eastern side of the city heavily today. Sources from both IS and YPG confirm.

Until some news reporter makes confirmation, I decided not to post either pro-militant sources.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> *Clashes with Lebanese Hezbollah kill 16 insurgents: source*
> 
> (Reuters) - At least 16 Sunni Muslim insurgents from al Qaeda's Syrian wing were killed in clashes with fighters from the Lebanese Shi'ite group Hezbollah in eastern Lebanon on Sunday, a source close to Hezbollah said.
> 
> Hundreds of insurgents linked to al Qaeda's Syrian wing, the Nusra Front, had launched a major offensive on Sunday on Hezbollah-controlled areas near the Lebanese town of Arsal, close to the Syrian border.
> 
> "There are at least 16 dead from Nusra Front," the source said, adding that Hezbollah fighters from other parts of Lebanon had gone to defend the area.
> 
> *Clashes with Lebanese Hezbollah kill 16 insurgents: source| Reuters*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Since last night, Al-Nusra terrorists have launched a cross-border attack on Hezbollah positions inside Lebanon near Arsal, which itself is a hornet's nest for extremist and terrorism inside Lebanon, and there are reports that their casualties are much higher than currently reported ones.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518780231520223233


----------



## islamrules

‏فيديو / تصوير جوي لقصف قوات التحالف الدولي وتدمير رتل كامل لمقاتلين الدولة الاسلامية ‏‫#داعش‬‏جهنم وبئس المصير by ديوانية أهل الكويت (DIWaniyatAHalQ8) on Mobypicture


Alienoz_TR said:


> IS entered Ayn Al Arab from eastern wing, after bombing the eastern side of the city heavily today. Sources from both IS and YPG confirm.
> 
> Until some news reporter makes confirmation, I decided not to post either pro-militant sources.


Turkish foreign minister said Turkey won't let them take it , n what about the Kurds of Turkey aren't welling to fight for their fellow Syrian Kurds ?!!


----------



## 1000

islamrules said:


> ‏فيديو / تصوير جوي لقصف قوات التحالف الدولي وتدمير رتل كامل لمقاتلين الدولة الاسلامية ‏‫#داعش‬‏جهنم وبئس المصير by ديوانية أهل الكويت (DIWaniyatAHalQ8) on Mobypicture



This is a vid game called Apache air assault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

islamrules said:


> ‏فيديو / تصوير جوي لقصف قوات التحالف الدولي وتدمير رتل كامل لمقاتلين الدولة الاسلامية ‏‫#داعش‬‏جهنم وبئس المصير by ديوانية أهل الكويت (DIWaniyatAHalQ8) on Mobypicture
> 
> Turkish foreign minister said Turkey won't let them take it , n what about the Kurds of Turkey aren't welling to fight for their fellow Syrian Kurds ?!!




instead go and fight against isis they want that Turkish Army intervention.


----------



## -SINAN-

islamrules said:


> Turkish foreign minister said Turkey won't let them take it , n what about the Kurds of Turkey aren't welling to fight for their fellow Syrian Kurds ?!!



Well, 1000 of them passed the border illegally a few days ago. They stayed in Kobani for 1 hour and returned back. 

And only to face charges for illegally trespassing the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

islamrules said:


> ‏Turkish foreign minister said Turkey won't let them take it , n what about the Kurds of Turkey aren't welling to fight for their fellow Syrian Kurds ?!!



Actually Prime minister said. But I am sure that is not necessary. Zardosht Yazidi communist Kurds can handle themselves well. They will call on Zardosht with their famous zylgyt screams. Whoop, fire god rises from the hell. Then Poof, Daesh eradicated. Kurdish nuke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> This is a vid game called Apache air assault



How could you not realize that @islamrules 

Come on, man.

@Sinan @xenon54 @Alienoz_TR 

What is the Turkish position regarding Ayn al Arab and YPG in general? Are Turkish Kurds really trying to aid YPG In any way or support the Kurds? How do you deal with such a complex situation? I mean are most of the inhabitants of Southern Turkey not Kurds? Where is the stronghold of the Turkish Arabs? Do they live near Adana, Urfa etc.? How is the demographics of that region of Turkey in another words and how do you guys use that to your advantage?

Man, the ME is some place, ah?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> How could you not realize that @islamrules
> 
> Come on, man.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Alienoz_TR
> 
> What is the Turkish position regarding Ayn al Arab and YPG in general? Are Turkish Kurds really trying to aid YPG In any way or support the Kurds? How do you deal with such a complex situation? I mean are most of the inhabitants of Southern Turkey not Kurds? Where is the stronghold of the Turkish Arabs? Do they live near Adana, Urfa etc.? How is the demographics of that region of Turkey in another words and how do you guys use that to your advantage?
> 
> Man, the ME is some place, ah?



Those Arabs living or originated in Antioch and Adana are mostly Nusayri.
Urfa, Mardin, Bitlis, Siirt are home to Sunni Arabs, though they are minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> How could you not realize that @islamrules
> 
> Come on, man.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Alienoz_TR
> 
> What is the Turkish position regarding Ayn al Arab and YPG in general? Are Turkish Kurds really trying to aid YPG In any way or support the Kurds? How do you deal with such a complex situation? I mean are most of the inhabitants of Southern Turkey not Kurds? Where is the stronghold of the Turkish Arabs? Do they live near Adana, Urfa etc.? How is the demographics of that region of Turkey in another words and how do you guys use that to your advantage?
> 
> Man, the ME is some place, ah?


Most inhabitants fled to Turkey anyway, Prime minister Ahmet Davutoglu said he doesnt want Kobane/Ayn al Arab to fall.

Government wants Kobane to remain Kurdish: HDP - POLITICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

al-Hasani said:


> How could you not realize that @islamrules
> 
> Come on, man.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 @Alienoz_TR
> 
> What is the Turkish position regarding Ayn al Arab and YPG in general? Are Turkish Kurds really trying to aid YPG In any way or support the Kurds? How do you deal with such a complex situation? I mean are most of the inhabitants of Southern Turkey not Kurds? Where is the stronghold of the Turkish Arabs? Do they live near Adana, Urfa etc.? How is the demographics of that region of Turkey in another words and how do you guys use that to your advantage?
> 
> Man, the ME is some place, ah?



They protested for a couple of days to cross the border and fight in Ayn al Arab. The military didn't allow them to cross. Couple of days later the military gave the green light for them to pass in to syria.
Few hours later they were running back to Turkey with their heels hitting their a$$.

Şanlıurfa is a majority Arab populated area. Pretty much anything east from that province are majority kurd provinces. Arabs are fine in Turkey. Even Hatay that has joined Turkey relatively late is acting better han them.

Sometimes İ wish, that we also made a population exchange of Kurds for Turkmens, with İraq and Syria during the late ottoman and early republic era. İ would have make life a lot easier İn south eastern Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> What is the Turkish position regarding Ayn al Arab and YPG in general?


I can say we are neutral about Kobane.
YPG has been identified as Syrian Branch of PKK. Helping them is absoluetly out of question.

When this Kurdish regions emerged at the civil war.

Turkey set up 3 conditions for them.

- Don't deal with Assad and be a part of FSA.
- Cut your ties with PKK
- Don't decleare self autonomy.

YPG didn't come in Terms. And now they can expect no help from Turkey.




al-Hasani said:


> Are Turkish Kurds really trying to aid YPG In any way or support the Kurds?



Mostly they show their support in twitter. 
Some demonstrations, also some number of Kurds passed into Kobane to help them.



al-Hasani said:


> How do you deal with such a complex situation?


Border with Kobane is sealed shut. Turkish soldiers with heavy weapons are everywhere. In terms of smuggling weapons from Turkey to Kobane is impossible



al-Hasani said:


> I mean are most of the inhabitants of Southern Turkey not Kurds? Where is the stronghold of the Turkish Arabs? Do they live near Adana, Urfa etc.? How is the demographics of that region of Turkey in another words and how do you guys use that to your advantage?
> 
> Man, the ME is some place, ah?



Mate, about Turkish Arabs..... we simply don't hear anything from them. They are not bringing forth their ethnicty. They are Turkish as much as we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Raqqa yesterday:


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> Sometimes İ wish, that we also made a population exchange of Kurds for Turkmens, with İraq and Syria during the late ottoman and early republic era. İ would have make life a lot easier İn south eastern Turkey.



Yeah, i thought about the same thing. Like what happened in Balkans... but Kurds in Turkey won't leave, they are not being treated bad.



500 said:


> Raqqa yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 112368
> 
> 
> View attachment 112369
> 
> 
> View attachment 112370



What should we understand from these pics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i thought about the same thing. Like what happened in Balkans... but Kurds in Turkey won't leave, they are not being treated bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What should we understand from these pics ?



Well, a population exchange was only possible back then. Nowadays this is impossible, İ would oppose such a move.
Whenever İ hear something about a pkk sympathizing scum, İ always try to remember myself that, for every pkk supporting Kurd there is a Turkish republic loving Kurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

When I say Zardosht, fire worship etc..., some may think I am joking. I do not.

"President Apo, the prophet of Kurds" is written on the right side.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> When I say Zardosht, fire worship etc..., some may think I am joking. I do not.
> "President Apo, the prophet of Kurds" is written on the right side.



What's wrong with being a Zoroastrian? It's much much much more honorable than killing, terrorizing and beheading people in the name of Islam. They have more honor than these bastards who even behead the corpses of the women to pose for a picture with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> What's wrong with being a Zoroastrian? It's much much much more honorable than killing, terrorizing and beheading people in the name of Islam. They have more honor than these bastards who even behead the corpses of the women to pose for a picture with it.



They have right to choose whatever they want to believe in. No objection. But people should not ask me, a "Muslim" to defend a Zardosht against Arabs.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> They have right to choose whatever they want to believe in. No objection. But people should not ask me, a "Muslim" to defend a Zardosht against Arabs.



Everyone who asks you to fight against IS is either too naive or short-sighted to figure out the whole situation. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> What's wrong with being a Zoroastrian? It's much much much more honorable than killing, terrorizing and beheading people in the name of Islam. They have more honor than these bastards who even behead the corpses of the women to pose for a picture with it.



Majority of the Kurds are pretty religious.... And an organization which decleares itself as saviour of Kurd race is fire-worshippers.

It is ridiculous.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Majority of the Kurds are pretty religious.... And an organization which decleares itself as saviour of Kurd race is fire-worshippers.
> 
> It is ridiculous.



Unfortunately, you don't have slightest clue what the term 'Fire worshiper' refers to, and also, you have no clue about Zoroastrians apparently. You are just repeating a term mostly used either by terrorist groups like IS, AQ or other extremists who call Iranians with names like fire-worshipers, Safavids, Majoos, etc. How about starting with Wikipedia as first step?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Serpentine said:


> Unfortunately, you don't have slightest clue what the term 'Fire worshiper' refers to, and also, you have no clue about Zoroastrians apparently. You are just repeating a term mostly used either by terrorist groups like IS, AQ or other extremists who call Iranians with names like fire-worshipers, Safavids, Majoos, etc. How about starting with Wikipedia as first step?



I know that this is the internet and casual bigotry is sort of the norm with anonymity acting as a great enbaler. But my question is,

what if someone worships the fire? the sun? IS slaughtered hundred and enslaved hundreds of Yazidi women on the pretext of 'they worship the peacock devil.'

In the comment section of Al Jazeera and other commentators who profess to be Muslims actually sympathise with the cleansing of the heretics.

A lot of religious strife is this incapability of accepting that there are different races, religions out there.

I know that this is a stupid rant, but a lot of the problems plaguing the developing world is this notion of tribalism extended to religion, race etc.



xenon54 said:


> Most inhabitants fled to Turkey anyway, Prime minister Ahmet Davutoglu said he doesnt want Kobane/Ayn al Arab to fall.
> 
> Government wants Kobane to remain Kurdish: HDP - POLITICS



how is Turkey dealing with the influx of refugees bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ravi Nair said:


> what if someone worships the fire? the sun? IS slaughtered hundred and enslaved hundreds of Yazidi women on the pretext of 'they worship the peacock devil.'



IS usually posts enemy casualties with photos and videos as proof. Nobody ever saw such ethnic cleansing. Besides about 50k Yazidis entered Turkey. I say B-S story about Yazidi casualties. 

Ethnic cleansing is so common, even your lovely Kurds do it. Check the news in Hasakah two weeks earlier.


----------



## Serpentine

Ravi Nair said:


> I know that this is the internet and casual bigotry is sort of the norm with anonymity acting as a great enbaler. But my question is,
> what if someone worships the fire? the sun? IS slaughtered hundred and enslaved hundreds of Yazidi women on the pretext of 'they worship the peacock devil.'
> In the comment section of Al Jazeera and other commentators who profess to be Muslims actually sympathise with the cleansing of the heretics.
> A lot of religious strife is this incapability of accepting that there are different races, religions out there.
> I know that this is a stupid rant, but a lot of the problems plaguing the developing world is this notion of tribalism extended to religion, race etc.


I just corrected a wrong which said Zoroastrians worship fire, which is bs, a lie spread by terrorist groups and their sympathizers.

I may not agree with someone who worships sun, fire or other things because of our different lines of thinking, but still, I'd have no personal problem with that person, regardless of what he/she worships. This is the justification that many terrorist groups, like IS, kill people for. Because the victims don't follow their corrupted and black ideology.


----------



## Chronos

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS usually posts enemy casualties with photos and videos as proof. Nobody ever saw such ethnic cleansing. Besides about 50k Yazidis entered Turkey. I say B-S story about Yazidi casualties.
> 
> Ethnic cleansing is so common, even your lovely Kurds do it. Check the news in Hasakah two weeks earlier.



I am an Indian, a South Indian (Keralite) to be precise. Apart from my Muslim brethren, I am different to a Kurd linguistically, ethnically and theologically as possible.

I know the Kurds and their history stemming from world war 1.

I don't support any ethnicity or any religion in this conflict. There are no good guys in this war and only the 'lesser' evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> how is Turkey dealing with the influx of refugees bro?


It seems like they lost the controll over the situation, refugees are spread everywhere, pretty much in every city, officially 1.5 million is a huge number for a country in Turkeys size.


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> It seems like they lost the controll over the situation, refugees are spread everywhere, pretty much in every city, officially 1.5 million is a huge number for a country in Turkeys size.



and unofficially, the number is likely to be larger I am assuming. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518780231520223233


So far 5 of Hz has been rotten.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So far 5 of Hz has been rotten.



True, indeed. 5 KIA, 20 WIA.



> *Five Hezbollah fighters dead in border clashes | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
> BAALBEK, Lebanon: Fierce fighting between Hezbollah and the Nusra Front along Lebanon's eastern border subsided early Monday, according to security sources, leaving five fighters from the resistance party and more than a dozen of the jihadists dead.
> 
> Security sources said that the Hezbollah fatalities were from the Tarraf, Murtada, Saleh, Rabah and Zeaiter families, while at least 20 of the party's fighters were wounded in the clashes that broke out after sundown Sunday outside the village of Brital.



Five Hezbollah fighters dead in border clashes | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Sinan said:


> What should we understand from these pics ?


I think interesting to see how is non war life there too.

People in Harra town celebrate after the rebel take off:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*BBC News Crew Under Attack By Turkish Police | RAW VIDEO | Turkey-Syria Border*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SRF annihilates a moving tank with ATGM:


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS raises flag on eastern side of Kobane: report*

By Hamdi Istanbullu and Daren Butler | Reuters
Monday, 6 October 2014
Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) has raised its flag on a building on the eastern side of Kobane where ISIS fighters have been battling Kurdish forces for control of the Syrian border town, according to Reuters television images and a Turkish military officer. 

A black flag apparently belonging to the group was visible atop a four storey building close to the scene of some of the most intense clashes in recent days, television images shot from neighboring Turkey showed.

A Turkish military officer who did not give his name said that the flag was that of ISIS, which has seized swathes of territory in Syria and Iraq in recent months. 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...es-flag-on-eastern-side-of-Kobani-report.html



tesla said:


> *BBC News Crew Under Attack By Turkish Police | RAW VIDEO | Turkey-Syria Border*



They have experienced their part in the war, i think. A story to tell grandchildren. After years, British will tell "I was at the border in 2014 when Islamic State and Kurds were battling for the control of Kobane. Fierce fighting, thousands were killed. Suddenly Turks came with their grenade launchers. Oh, those old days... We evaded grenades with our agility, we were still young then. Then we catched a moving van. Full throttle, We were escaping in the van, and Turks were shooting at us with missiles. Pifff, one grenade entered in the van, thankfully we managed to get out before it blew."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

sources on the internet from several languages say abu vaheeb got killed


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> sources on the internet from several languages say abu vaheeb got killed
> View attachment 113856



Who is this ape? One of seniors in IS?

Hope the news are true.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Assad forces retreat from western Quneitra towards Sanamein where the bulk of his forces located. If Sanamein falls, rebels could advance without distruption till Al Kiswah which will be next defense line before Damascus.


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Who is this ape? One of seniors in IS?
> 
> Hope the news are true.



the one who killed 3 Alawite truck drivers on the highway, a commander who also fights but gained a good reputation

Abu Waheeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Fahdawi was born in 1986. In 2006, whilst studying computer science at the University of Anbar, he was arrested by US forces on charges of belonging to Al-Qaeda in Iraq. Following Fahdawi's arrest he was detained by US forces at the Camp Bucca detention facility in southern Iraq until 2009, when he was sentenced to death and moved to Tikrit Central Prison in Saladin Province.
> *
> Fahdawi was one of 110 detainees who managed to escape the prison in 2012, following a riot and an attack on the prison by forces from the Islamic State of Iraq.*



Why take ISIS prisoners in the 1st place..

It's a really idiotic and corrupt government we have, as you can read the prisoners rioted at the same time an ISIS attack took place, this is because prisoners actually have cell phones inside the prison.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> the one who killed 3 Alawite truck drivers on the highway, a commander who also fights but gained a good reputation
> 
> Abu Waheeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You know why he hides his hands?


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519105238612324352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519101554448928768







Alienoz_TR said:


> Assad forces retreat from western Quneitra towards Sanamein where the bulk of his forces located. If Sanamein falls, rebels could advance without distruption till Al Kiswah which will be next defense line before Damascus.


Sanamein is not going to fall in any near future. In contrast to Harra its population is loyal to Assad.

But they come close:

Zimrin:





Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Meanwhile heavy clashes in Handarat (Aleppo):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Old but Jewish Article, dates back to May 2014
-----

*The Battle for Southern Syria Heating Up*
Ehud Yaari

Also available in العربية

May 14, 2014

Recent developments indicate a credible, previously unseen rebel threat to Damascus.

While rebel militias have lately suffered serious setbacks in central and northern Syria, they are now recording significant successes in the south -- the region lying between Damascus and the Israeli and Jordanian borders. Syrian president Bashar al-Assad's loyalists are on the defensive on all related fronts, risking the loss of this strategically important sector. It is becoming increasingly evident that a rebel push toward the capital from the south may be more promising militarily than an offensive from the so-far-stalemated front lines north of Damascus. The next few weeks may witness further major rebel gains on the southern front, which may ultimately pose the main threat to Assad's control.

*REBEL ADVANTAGES IN THE SOUTH*
Only a hundred kilometers separate the Jordanian and Israeli front lines from the Syrian capital, a much shorter distance than that required for a push to Damascus from the rebels' northern strongholds. For their part, Syrian army units in the south are thinly spread, often isolated, and experiencing low morale -- and they now depend on support from scattered irregular volunteers from other parts of the country. Over the past three years, the opposition had not seriously considered the option of a southern offensive toward Damascus, but the calculus has now changed given the increasing inability of Assad's troops to hold their ground in the vast area stretching from Damascus to the Jordanian border in the south, to Israel's Golan Heights in the west, and all the way to Mount Druze in the east. Should the rebels actually decide to make a push to Damascus from the south, they would need to enlist substantial reinforcements from the north. Their commanders have already issued statements proclaiming that their present campaign, the "Levant of the Prophet," is indeed based on a two-axis attack on Damascus: from Deraa and from Quneitra. 

Whereas Assad's loyalists and Hezbollah have scored successes north and west of Damascus, the situation in the south -- as noted -- has proven very different. In particular, Syrian army Brigades 61 and 90, which are stationed opposite Israel Defense Forces (IDF) units, have suffered losses so great as to render them operationally ineffective. Brigade 61 has been defeated by the rebels in the strategic Tel al-Jabia military base near Nawa, as well as in other locations. Brigade 90, meanwhile, has lost control over much of the border area with Israel, including the high ground of Tel al-Ahmar (the Red Hills) and Tel Kudna.

The southern part of Deraa, on the Jordanian border, is now controlled by rebel factions, while regime loyalists -- including remaining Third Division units -- control the city's northern section. In most of the Deraa district's periphery, including the now-closed main border terminal, the rebels are in full control. In the northern sector, the rebels -- acting as a coalition of sometimes-rival factions -- have seized most of the Quneitra district, now posing an imminent threat to this provincial capital. A loss of Quneitra would be a major symbolic defeat for the Assad regime, which is making every effort to keep control over this town and the string of villages to its north. Capturing Quneitra has become a real possibility for the rebels, but it remains to be seen whether they will be able to retain control there for long.

The different rebel factions in the south comprise approximately twenty thousand fighters, and in recent operations they have managed to deploy around five hundred fighters for a single attack. According to Syrian opposition sources, the effort in the south is backed by an operations room outside Deraa led by Col. Ziad al-Hariri, while the troops attacking Quneitra are led by another Syrian army defector, Capt. Abu Haidar. Southern fighters include mainly those from the Syrian Revolutionaries Front under Jamal Marouf, now equipped with TOW antitank missiles, and fighters from other factions, including Islamists from Jabhat al-Nusra (JN) -- the al-Qaeda franchise in Syria -- and other Salafi jihadists. Islamist militia strength is found mainly in areas such as Jasim, Inkhil, and Khan al-Sheikh and reinforced by the fact that most fighters are locals -- reducing infighting and paving the way to greater cooperation. Nor has this trend been hampered by the recent JN abduction near Deraa of a Free Syrian Army colonel, Ahmed al-Naameh. The few TOW missiles employed so far have already proved efficient in destroying Syrian army tanks and deterring the regime from sending tanks to roll back rebel gains.

*REGIME DILEMMA*
In view of this growing threat from the south, the Assad regime faces a difficult dilemma. To begin with, relocating forces from the north would expose different sectors to rebel incursions. The Syrian army does not have any reserves to dispose of and, at any rate, whatever remains of the army is considered less reliable and fierce than locally recruited militias and Hezbollah forces. Yet if Assad does not manage to send fresh reinforcements to the south, he may soon confront the loss of the city of Quneitra and a direct threat to the main Ninth Division camps in al-Kiswah, Qatana, and Kanaker on the Damascus outskirts.

*ISRAEL'S ROLE AND REBEL NEEDS*
The southern front, contrary to all previous expectations, may ultimately be the crucial one. Coalitions of rebels are proving effective against regime outposts. These groups are making sure -- among other things -- not to provoke the Israelis across the border, although rebel-regime fighting often does occur within meters of the 1974 separation line agreed upon between Israel and Syria.

Assad does not have sufficient forces to protect the southern sector, which is proving to be the regime's soft underbelly, and he cannot raise the reinforcements necessary to block the coming offensive already promised by the rebel command. Assad is also aware of the rebels' strict avoidance of any clashes with Israel. Indeed, the rebels view Israel as "having their back" on the Golan Heights, so that the Damascus media is already accusing the IDF of "facilitating" the rebels' moves during their Quneitra offensive, explained by Israel's declaration of the Golan border area as a "closed military zone." The area is restricted for civilian movement, and both security and intelligence operations have been intensified.

If the rebels mobilize enough forces in the south, instead of their traditional concentration on the northern fronts, they may perhaps be able to change the course of the battle for Damascus. For that to happen, though, they will need to redeploy additional forces to this region. So far, this has not happened. And to aid the southern push toward Damascus, supply of more military equipment from the West or Arab states is a priority -- not only to take on Assad's troops but also to maintain the predominance of moderate rebel groups over jihadists.

_Ehud Yaari is a Lafer International Fellow with The Washington Institute and a Middle East commentator for Israel's Channel Two television._

The Battle for Southern Syria Heating Up - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Car bomb hits Kurds in Hasakah.






Al-Adnani declared some time ago that Hasakah will be next target for IS. 

Probably because of oil wells. But thats my assumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*the Islamic State build new Weapons to fight against the armys*
*



*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nusra fighters published a new video regarding to takeover of Hezbollah position located on a hill overlooking Brital. Near Arsal, Lebanon. 

Check on youtube under account "my media".


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> the one who killed 3 Alawite truck drivers on the highway, a commander who also fights but gained a good reputation



You mean a sordid reputation...


----------



## 1000

good among isis


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519134092739489792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519130607079915520


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> good among isis


Are you serious?


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> Are you serious?



He was/is one of the leaders of ISIS. He was a top commander during the Anbar Campaign of 2013-14 that the Iraqi army lost. Now ISIS is almost in complete control of Al-Anbar (composing over 1/3 of the Iraqi territory). Let alone areas outside of Al-Anbar where he also played a role.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anbar_campaign_(2013–14)

He has been good at escaping the Iraqi army/local tribes/militias that are fighting and have fought ISIS for months. In fact since 2012. No village idiot is able to do such a thing for such a long time.

ISIS is much more powerful than any other terrorist/resistance movement anywhere. You can see that the Syrian army, Iraqi army, YPG, Kurds, Turkmens etc. were largely defeated by ISIS or had huge problems.

Imagine ISIS with a air force, the same number of people like regular armies, the political backing etc. It would be a lethal army whatever you can think about them.

Now of course you will claim that the Iraqi army, Syrian army, Kurds, Turkmen etc. are useless but that's not entirely correct.

Anyway good that he is dead if true but another misguided idiot will probably replace him and when the next ones dies another will replace him etc.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> ISIS is much more powerful than any other terrorist/resistance movement anywhere. You can see that the Syrian army, Iraqi army, YPG, Kurds, Turkmens etc. were largely defeated by ISIS or had huge problems.
> 
> Imagine ISIS with an air force, the same number of people like regular armies, the political backing it. It would be a lethal army whatever you can think about them.



I dont think someone would allow IS to have airforce. Imagine "suicide aircraft borne improvised explosive device" flying above your head. Nice, huh!?


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont think someone would allow IS to have airforce. Imagine "suicide aircraft borne improvised explosive device" flying above your head. Nice, huh!?



That will be a serious waste of money, technology etc. man! Imagine them getting a hold of a F-22 Raptor for instance and using it like the Kamikaze of Japan? Or imagine ISIS being able to reproduce just a similar push for a collective defense industry like the Soviets did in their city factories etc. during WW2? Scary thought. Obviously that's not going to happen but people have a notion of terrorists being rag-tag militias comparable to waring African tribes hundreds of years ago. In the case of ISIS that is obviously far from the true. Those guys mean business and unlike other people/armies they seem to have a death wish.


----------



## 1000

Can the Iraqi Army regroup in time to repel the Islamic State? - CSMonitor.com

Mohamed says he’ll never forget the thick-bearded fighter who took on his helicopter with only an AK-47 assault rifle, leaping down from a high perch and shooting all the while, just like in the movies. Mohamed shot him dead at just 30 yards.

*In yet another story of exceptional resilience, one IS sniper was found strapped high up among telephone poles in such a way that he would not have to leave his post. He was fed by an intravenous tube and was wearing a diaper; he apparently kept Iraqi units, which could not see him, at bay for two days in Garma. He died from a small shrapnel wound to the neck.*

“These people have a very tough ideology and very good training. For them it’s a battle between infidels and believers, and all against them are infidels,” says Mohamed, who has a degree in Islamic science. The American airstrikes “help us a lot. But if there is a real US troop intervention it will be a big problem; [the anti-US insurgency] will fire up again.”


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> That will be a serious waste of money, technology etc. man! Imagine them getting a hold of a F-22 Raptor for instance and using it like the Kamikaze of Japan? Or imagine ISIS being able to reproduce just a similar push for a collective defense industry like the Soviets did in their city factories etc. during WW2? Scary thought. Obviously that's not going to happen but people have a notion of terrorists being rag-tag militias comparable to waring African tribes hundreds of years ago. In the case of ISIS that is obviously far from the true. Those guys mean business and unlike other people/armies they seem to have a death wish.



I actually thought smaller cheaper aircraft like Albatros or Yak-130. Or old-fashioned turbo-prop.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> I actually thought smaller cheaper aircraft like Albatros or Yak-130. Or old-fashioned turbo-prop.



Yes, but how are they going to get hold of those? Not in the form of aid nor conquest. The Iraqi and Syrian army are the only organizations in Iraq and Syria that have a air force and both countries don't really have a impressive air force (especially Iraq) to begin with. Also their air bases are all located outside of the ISIS controlled areas by now. Moreover ISIS has not yet demonstrated the ability to even use Abrams let alone fighter planes. So it is pretty much far-fetched. Besides even if they had such a ability it would probably just be limited to a few handful of people. I am also quite sure that the Iraqi and Syrian army would be ordered to destroy/disable their helicopters, planes, jets etc. should they loss a major air base. But it's a somewhat scary thought.

But nothing comparable to them getting hold of nuclear technology, sabotaging nuclear plants, using a dirty bomb, chemical attack etc. I have always dreaded such a scenario. Some say that terror groups have been close to doing that in Pakistan. Thank God that they did not.

Anyway we are off-topic now.


----------



## Timur

MOHSENAM said:


> Moron half of Turkey belongs to "Kurds."



-Moron half of Iran belongs to Azerbaycan.. some 10 % to turkmen and 15 to Arab and 10 to Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

olcayto said:


> pkk supporting Kurd there is a Turkish republic loving Kurd


what I learned outside of Turkey is this:

there is no PKK hating Kurd except one family just one from hundrets of kurdish families I saw and know! so this means for me if they can say what they want.. if they can do what they want.. without our great Turkic Military in the back, they would behave the same in turkey.. they just keep their mouthes shut because of this.. keep this in mind and dont forget it!

but we still need ppl belive in löiving together so keep on bro


----------



## olcayto

Timur said:


> what I learned outside of Turkey is this:
> 
> there is no PKK hating Kurd except one family just one from hundrets of kurdish families I saw and know! so this means for me if they can say what they want.. if they can do what they want.. without our great Turkic Military in the back, they would behave the same in turkey.. they just keep their mouthes shut because of this.. keep this in mind and dont forget it!
> 
> but we still need ppl belive in löiving together so keep on bro



İ have to disagree with you.

İf things were as you said, then kurdish seperatist parties would receive way more votes than they do right now.
No one is afraid when voting in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hezbollah withdraws from Arsal, sources claim. I'll wait for independent reliable sources before posting links.


----------



## Timur

olcayto said:


> İ have to disagree with you.



disagree if that makes you happy.. but it is truth in Germany you will not find a kurd who do not like PKK and Öcalan!

the only soulution is deportation to syria and iraq


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Timur said:


> but it is truth in Germany you will not find a kurd who do not like PKK and Öcalan!



True. I experienced the same.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont think someone would allow IS to have airforce. Imagine "suicide aircraft borne improvised explosive device" flying above your head. Nice, huh!?


The minute they get to Baghdad and to Saudi Arabia, they will have air defences and fighter jets..


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> The minute they get to Baghdad and to Saudi Arabia, they will have air defences and fighter jets..



@1000

That did not last long. Your turn mate.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> That did not last long. Your turn mate.



What's the point, let him believe in ethnic superiority for all I care. He thinks he's superior on all levels, kept telling us how much of warriors Kurds are, Egyptian F16 can't engage at night and other bullshit. He's brave on his keyboard like many others here.

As for Baghdad, they can't roll into the city, what they can do is use more ( suicide ) attacks to spread chaos, but I doubt there will be a major thing in Baghdad as the US/NATO is increasing their attack on ISIS. They wouldn't send thousands of Americans in the city if they knew it would fall, and they have better intel then all of us here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

1000 said:


> sources on the internet from several languages say abu vaheeb got killed
> View attachment 113856




This is a evil person, he killed inocent truck driver. And was good for propaganda saw him several times with public relation os isis.


----------



## MoshteAhani

Serpentine said:


> Who is this ape? One of seniors in IS?
> 
> Hope the news are true.


This ape is that ISIS dude who pulled the truck drivers from the road and shot them because they were Shia.


----------



## Oublious

How many kurdish fighters are left for cosmos?


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> What's the point, let him believe in ethnic superiority for all I care. He thinks he's superior on all levels, kept telling us how much of warriors Kurds are, Egyptian F16 can't engage at night and other bullshit. He's brave on his keyboard like many others here.


Proof is in the pudding like they say...Iraqi should learn from them, they are your people too...They are fighting men and women, with AK's ....
I am not the one one fighting them, If Algeria was overrun, like Iraq is, I would have gone home and re-integrated my unit...



> As for Baghdad, they can't roll into the city, what they can do is use more ( suicide ) attacks to spread chaos, but I doubt there will be a major thing in Baghdad as the US/NATO is increasing their attack on ISIS. They wouldn't send thousands of Americans in the city if they knew it would fall, and they have better intel then all of us here.



They will go thru Baghdad like a knife thru butter, and they will end up with every piece of weaponry your army has...


----------



## F117

Ceylal said:


> Proof is in the pudding like they say...Iraqi should learn from them, they are your people too...They are fighting men and women, with AK's ....
> I am not the one one fighting them, If Algeria was overrun, like Iraq is, I would have gone home and re-integrated my unit...
> 
> 
> 
> They will go thru Baghdad like a knife thru butter, and they will end up with every piece of weaponry your army has...


I really doubt Baghdad is in danger. The Iraqi Shiites reduced the Sunni population in that city to the point of irrelevance, hence no popular support for ISIS.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New trend. Nusra started beheading Hezbollah and Assad soldiers.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I watched videos. I have seen a few fatal errors Kurds did in this battle. First of all, they burned their ammunition so quickly, didnt think what will happen afterwards. Bayonet assault? They switched rapid-fire, then shoot blindly at distant targets. Wasted worthy rpg rockets for nothing.

Secondly, Kurds accepted the battle within the city. Didnt defend the 2 important hills, or didnt maintain enough forces to hold. Those who hold higher ground can shoot longer distance, something about physics. Dont want to get into details. And those whose hold higher terrain, draw the battle plan easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alienoz_TR said:


> True, indeed. 5 KIA, 20 WIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Five Hezbollah fighters dead in border clashes | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


They are 10 now. To hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

@Alienoz_TR 

How many more days will it take before Ayn al Arab falls to İSİS?


----------



## Jaanbaz

*Kobane: IS 'may soon take Syria-Turkey border town'*

*BBC News - Kobane: IS 'may soon take Syria-Turkey border town'*


Erdogan will turn Turkey into a radical state. Just watch in another 5-10 years, you guys will have regular suicide bombings. Erdogan is using ISIS to crush Kurds' resistance. What he doesn't realise is that Kurdish resistance is only limited to Kurdish areas where as ISIS ideology will spread across Turkey and into Europe.


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Proof is in the pudding like they say...Iraqi should learn from them, they are your people too...They are fighting men and women, with AK's ....
> I am not the one one fighting them, If Algeria was overrun, like Iraq is, I would have gone home and re-integrated my unit...
> 
> 
> 
> They will go thru Baghdad like a knife thru butter, and they will end up with every piece of weaponry your army has...



already heard that, let's start a new subject, how about you tell us how the Egyptian F16 can't participate in air-air warfare in the dark, let's hear from the veteran fighter pilot Ceylal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

olcayto said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> How many more days will it take before Ayn al Arab falls to İSİS?



Better be finished before wednesday, qurban holiday ends.



Jaanbaz said:


> Erdogan is using ISIS to crush Kurds' resistance. What he doesn't realise is that Kurdish resistance is only limited to Kurdish areas where as ISIS ideology will spread across Turkey and into Europe.



BS. If Erdogan werent in the seat, Kurds would be crying long before IS took over Ayn Al Arab. Turkish Army would have rammed the Kurdish resistance under the tracks of tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Jaanbaz said:


> *Kobane: IS 'may soon take Syria-Turkey border town'*
> 
> *BBC News - Kobane: IS 'may soon take Syria-Turkey border town'*
> 
> Erdogan will turn Turkey into a radical state. Just watch in another 5-10 years, you guys will have regular suicide bombings. Erdogan is using ISIS to crush Kurds' resistance. What he doesn't realise is that Kurdish resistance is only limited to Kurdish areas where as ISIS ideology will spread across Turkey and into Europe.



Why should we concern our selves over Ayn al Arab?


----------



## tesla

olcayto said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> How many more days will it take before Ayn al Arab falls to İSİS?


pyd are quite crowded i didnt know their numbers but İS attacks just 1500 man


----------



## Jaanbaz

olcayto said:


> Why should we concern our selves over Ayn al Arab?



Letting IS win will not be good for Turkey. But I guess seeing Kurds being killed is good for Turkey. Since you guys are mortal enemies of each other. In one way IS will defeat Kurdish resistance. Anyway lets see what happens in few years.


----------



## olcayto

Jaanbaz said:


> Letting IS win will not be good for Turkey. But I guess seeing Kurds being killed is good for Turkey. Since you guys are mortal enemies of each other. In one way IS will defeat Kurdish resistance. Anyway lets see what happens in few years.



Pyd is basically a branch of PKK. The idea of the Turkish soldiers saving them just sickens me.
Pkk is also known for comitting bombings in Turkish cities. 
What you're suggesting us is to save a group that has committed bomb attacks in cities for a group that might commit attacks like that in Turkey.

P.S
As far as İ know, all civillians that wanted to escape have left the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> The minute they get to Baghdad and to Saudi Arabia, they will have air defences and fighter jets..


No no, Saudi Arabia is not a non-existent Berberian state where there are no men to defend it from rape or harassment. You get to be careful my friend ISIL is not France, they are much more savage in treating Berbers. Anyway, you're not affected by this mess as long as you live in the US to afford living. Have a nice day sweety

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

İS is advancing into center of the city
IŞİD Kobani'nin merkezine ilerliyor - TRT Türk Haberler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Jaanbaz said:


> Letting IS win will not be good for Turkey. But I guess seeing Kurds being killed is good for Turkey. Since you guys are mortal enemies of each other. In one way IS will defeat Kurdish resistance. Anyway lets see what happens in few years.



So you think they wil get bigger and attack? The Kurds told if Turkish Army enter Syria we will see it as a attack and fight back. So we are respecting and let them fight.

If we attack we are wrong if we dont attack we are wrong...

The Kurds ther are smuggle years drugs, weapons and illegal feul to our soil. Its a good thing for our country if isis destroy them....

al-kurdi can go and fight for the kurds instead making propaganda on pakistanidefence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

olcayto said:


> Pyd is basically a branch of PKK. The idea of the Turkish soldiers saving them just sickens me.
> Pkk is also known for comitting bombings in Turkish cities.
> What you're suggesting us is to save a group that has committed bomb attacks in cities for a group that might commit attacks like that in Turkey.
> 
> P.S
> As far as İ know, all civillians that wanted to escape have left the city.



That is why I said Erdogan will rather see Kurds defeated by IS. But eventually IS will move in Turkey. Their ideology will spread sooner or later.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*23-2 Shilka, Milan, destroyed:*






*57 mm AA, TOW, destroyed:*






*Tank, destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## usernameless

Jaanbaz said:


> Their ideology will spread sooner or later.


am sincerely curious, how did you get to such a conclusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Turkey should let IS destroy PKK safe havens and protected space for retreat. Then Turkey should form an international force to fight IS. I would suggest an all Sunni force from these countries - Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia and Egypt with 10k soldiers each. With air support from NATO and GCC this force should then exterminate IS. The salary for this peace keeping soldiers should be $2000/month with a death insurance of $100,000. It should be paid for by GCC countries.

The end game should be: the above force controlling the Sunni areas of Iraq and Syria, while Iran controls the Shia majority areas of Iraq and Syria (Latakia etc.). Then there should be elections in both Syria and Iraq for an inclusive govt. The peace keeping forces will stay in their respective areas as long as necessary.


----------



## Oublious

This is the real shit for pkk in Turkey and ther stupid onder baskan apo. This is not the same as burning scools, public transport, kidnap engineers and mechanics, killing teachers, and a lot of stufs.

And that the ideology of isis wil spread Turks is stupid argument. Nobody wants isis in Turkey but we are gratefull if they are destroying pkk in syria. And let the kurds feel how it is be terrorized.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*T-72, TOW, destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*23-2 mm, HJ-8, destroyed:*






*Tank, destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Turkey should let IS destroy PKK safe havens and protected space for retreat. Then Turkey should form an international force to fight IS. I would suggest an all Sunni force from these countries - Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia and Egypt with 10k soldiers each. With air support from NATO and GCC this force should then exterminate IS. The salary for this peace keeping soldiers should be $2000/month with a death insurance of $100,000. It should be paid for by GCC countries.
> 
> The end game should be: the above force controlling the Sunni areas of Iraq and Syria, while Iran controls the Shia majority areas of Iraq and Syria (Latakia etc.). Then there should be elections in both Syria and Iraq for an inclusive govt. The peace keeping forces will stay in their respective areas as long as necessary.





GCC states will not be paying the salary of foreign soldiers or any foreign peace keeping force.

Iraq and Syria are both sovereign Arab states. None of the locals will or do accept any foreign rule. Influence is inevitable but such a proposal is completely unrealistic. It is an internal affair of ME states. The GCC, possibly Turkey and the US and its allies will do the job in terms of air strikes if necessary. They already did so, minus Turkey. I doubt that anyone is willing to risk their soldiers in foreign lands. They will be seen as occupiers by all parties. Locals, ISIS and the Syrian/Iraqi governments alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Tank, destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Firqa Fajr al-Tawhid released a new video. Rebels took over Zimrin. Interesting footage, looks like from Hollywood movie. Escaping Assadists were driveby shooting at the rebels. Rebels retaliated. Car crashed. Assadists were captured dead.


----------



## 1000

kalu_miah said:


> Turkey should let IS destroy PKK safe havens and protected space for retreat. Then Turkey should form an international force to fight IS. I would suggest an all Sunni force from these countries - Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia and Egypt with 10k soldiers each. With air support from NATO and GCC this force should then exterminate IS. The salary for this peace keeping soldiers should be $2000/month with a death insurance of $100,000. It should be paid for by GCC countries.
> 
> The end game should be: the above force controlling the Sunni areas of Iraq and Syria, while Iran controls the Shia majority areas of Iraq and Syria (Latakia etc.). Then there should be elections in both Syria and Iraq for an inclusive govt. The peace keeping forces will stay in their respective areas as long as necessary.



2000 a month, that's higher then soldiers get in Western Europe. Btw some strange idea you came up with this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

al-Hasani said:


> Iraq and Syria are both sovereign Arab states. None of the locals will or do accept any foreign rule. Influence is inevitable but such a proposal is completely unrealistic. It is an internal affair of ME states. The GCC, possibly Turkey and the US and its allies will do the job in terms of air strikes if necessary. They already did so, minus Turkey. I doubt that anyone is willing to risk their soldiers in foreign lands. They will be seen as occupiers by all parties. Locals, ISIS and the Syrian/Iraqi governments alike.



US, Turkey, GCC no one has the appetite to loose their precious soldiers lives, meanwhile there is no boots on the ground. Someone has to put these rabid stray dogs out of their misery, but no one is coming forward. If the IS gets entrenched, the countries under biggest threat will be first Jordan and then KSA. IS is no laughing matter for your country bro.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*BMP, TOW, destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@BLACKEAGLE i think it would better if you add the name of the location and the group for explanation, like Harakat Hazm -Handarat, Liwa Tawhid -Tel Hamra etc... For non-Arabic readers.


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> US, Turkey, GCC no one has the appetite to loose their precious soldiers lives, meanwhile there is no boots on the ground. Someone has to put these rabid stray dogs out of their misery, but no one is coming forward. If the IS gets entrenched, the biggest country under threat will be first Jordan and then KSA. IS is no laughing matter for your country bro.



Mate, your idea is good on paper but you do not know the psyche of Arabs. Even if for instance Egypt proposed to deploy troops to either Syria or Iraq the governments would be against it due to pride. Locals are fiercely independent in most Arab countries. ISIS are Khawarij. "No on is coming forward". The US and the GCC states have just bombed them well over 300 times in both Syria and Iraq. Anyway bombing campaigns are not going to remove them. What is needed is to look at the causes for their appearance and local support in the first place which is a long story that involves failed rulers in Iraq and Syria, failed policies, sectarianism, rivalry, distrust, political vacuum, the silence of the international community to the ongoing mass-murder committed by the Al-Assad terror regime and thus the creation of ISIS, the growing radicalism among the locals due to those prolonged conflicts and a lot of other issues that are too many to mention here.

Had the regional powers and the international community acted much, much sooner in Syria (ISIS and Al-Nusra and other such groups first emerged in Syria well over 1 year INTO the conflict) this would not have happened. The Americans should never have left Iraq this early either but Al-Maliki (a classified fool sadly) wanted them gone under Iranian pressure. That's the pride I am speaking about. Likewise the Americans who entered Iraq in 2003 should never have disbanded the entire state apparatus nor banned all people related to the former regime from working for the state (police, army etc.). Overnight hundreds of thousands men lost their jobs. Then came the Shia dominated politics that were sectarian by nature and they wanted revenge for years of discrimination.

ISIS is not going to spread to either Jordan or KSA. Mark my words. The most that can happen will be sporadic suicide attacks, bombings, assassinations etc. just like with Al-Qaeda during the early and mid 2000's before they were defeated. ISIS can only function in war-thorn countries with no strong civil apparatus. Just like Taliban in Afghanistan, Al-Shabaab in Somalia etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

1000 said:


> 2000 a month, that's higher then soldiers get in Western Europe. Btw some strange idea you came up with this time.



Professional soldiers will not risk their life for nothing, its cheaper than bringing in blackwater for example. My idea is less strange than the rise of IS and now holding ground in good parts of Iraq and Syria, despite the air strikes and them eventually taking over Jordan, KSA, UAE, Kuwait and Qatar. Left unchecked, there is no telling what IS will do next. It is actually kind of fun to watch IS making progress against all odds. You gotta give them credit for their tenacity.



al-Hasani said:


> Mate, your idea is good on paper but you do not know the psyche of Arabs. Even if for instance Egypt proposed to deploy troops to either Syria or Iraq the governments would be against it due to pride. Locals are fiercely independent in most Arab countries. ISIS are Khawarij. "No on is coming forward". The US and the GCC states have just bombed them well over 300 times in both Syria and Iraq. Anyway bombing campaigns are not going to remove them. What is needed is to look at the causes for their appearance and local support in the first place which is a long story that involves failed rulers in Iraq and Syria, failed policies, sectarianism, rivalry, distrust, political vacuum, the silence of the international community to the ongoing mass-murder committed by the Al-Assad terror regime and thus the creation of ISIS, the growing radicalism among the locals due to those prolonged conflicts and a lot of other issues that are too many to mention here.
> 
> Had the regional powers and the international community acted much, much sooner in Syria (ISIS and Al-Nusra and other such groups first emerged in Syria well over 1 year INTO the conflict) this would not have happened. The Americans should never have left Iraq this early either but Al-Maliki (a classified fool sadly) wanted them goon under Iranian pressure. Likewise the Americans who entered Iraq in 2003 should never have disbanded the entire state apparatus nor banned all people related to the former regime from working for the state (police, army etc.). Overnight hundreds of thousands men lost their jobs. Then came the Shia dominated politics that were sectarian by nature and they wanted revenge for years of discrimination.
> 
> ISIS is not going to spread to either Jordan or KSA. Mark my words. The most that can happen will be sporadic suicide attacks, bombings, assassinations etc. just like with Al-Qaeda during the early and mid 2000's before they were defeated.



I hope IS does not spread to any more countries, but future is unpredictable. IS was loosing support with the public, but with US-NATO-GCC bombing campaign, they are gaining back public support in Sunni areas of Iraq and Syria. KSA training a new moderate force to take on IS in Syria is still a pipe dream. By the time its ready, IS will have consolidated its position. If IS becomes a permanent state and achieve some success in governance, it will definitely destabilize GCC states. The US knows the danger, that is why they acted fast, but they will not put boots on the ground, even if some GCC states fell to IS.


----------



## -SINAN-

Jaanbaz said:


> That is why I said Erdogan will rather see Kurds defeated by IS.* But eventually IS will move in Turkey. Their ideology will spread sooner or later.*



This is where you guys wrong because of your experience but Turkish society is not Pakistani society. Their ideolology can spread as much as it spreads in US.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Professional soldiers will not risk their life for nothing, its cheaper than bringing in blackwater for example. My idea is less strange than the rise of IS and now holding ground in good parts of Iraq and Syria, despite the air strikes and them eventually taking over Jordan, KSA, UAE, Kuwait and Qatar. Left unchecked, there is no telling what IS will do next. It is actually kind of fun to watch IS making progress against all odds. You gotta give them credit for their tenacity.



ISIS are yet to capture half of Iraq and Syria (something they will never do) and you are talking about them conquering some countries that never experienced terrorism of any kind in their entire modern history? That's a bit TOO far-fetched I would say.

ISIS will be combated by the local Iraqis and Syrians just like in other places. The key is found among them. Anyway there has been some good progress in Iraq of late by the local Arab families/clans/tribes in various provinces. Also in Syria. If Syria and Iraq were stable states like once before ISIS would not have gained a foothold there. But during wars such groups (just extreme groups in general) are bound to occur I am afraid.


----------



## 1000

kalu_miah said:


> Professional soldiers will not risk their life for nothing, its cheaper than bringing in blackwater for example. My idea is less strange than the rise of IS and now holding ground in good parts of Iraq and Syria, despite the air strikes and them eventually taking over Jordan, KSA, UAE, Kuwait and Qatar. Left unchecked, there is no telling what IS will do next. It is actually kind of fun to watch IS making progress against all odds. You gotta give them credit for their tenacity.



Training forces takes time whether locals or foreigners, why foreigners when the local manpower is sufficient ? if you send foreigners without training they will die as well.

That's why they're ( US, NATO and several other generals who participated in the meeting as seen in a vid ) planning to re-train, re-structure the army and form the national guard which will be locals guarding their area, Australia is about to begin with it, it takes time. It makes sense that ISIS advances in Iraq, the amount of corruption and incapability from commanders to parliament leaders causes it. Maliki insists on using the fake bomb detector to hide his failure, the army commanders mass recruit soldiers and send them to their death without training and a lot of other stuff too much to name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

500 said:


> Raqqa yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 112368
> 
> 
> View attachment 112369
> 
> 
> View attachment 112370


Why you don't go live in your ally hideout?


----------



## usernameless

kalu_miah said:


> US, Turkey, GCC no one has the appetite to loose their precious soldiers lives, meanwhile there is no boots on the ground. Someone has to put these rabid stray dogs out of their misery, but no one is coming forward. If the IS gets entrenched, the countries under biggest threat will be first Jordan and then KSA. IS is no laughing matter for your country bro.


the thing is, IS is not going to be a mere 'go in, kill them all, leave' mission for any country. combating such terrorism will have long term complications if not dealt properly since the start. their leadership must be killed consequently, their ideology must be combated, the reason must be killed. by merely bombing them, pumping them full with lead will change nothing at all. New brainwashed cannon fodder can be found easily, i guess. Therefore any country that will place boots on the ground must be committed for many years. difference between US and regional countries is that the US is on the other side of the world. they dont care, they bomb, they destroy, they torture, they do whatever they please without any serious repercussion against their homeland. Turkey and Arab countries dont have this privilege. entering war with ISIS will do harm to our countries and it will please countries who hold grudges against us. It's a complex situation.

what makes it even more interesting for me is how that Baghdadi guy suddenly has disappeared. Guess we will see some Bin Laden style videos of Baghdadi, just to remind us of the boogeyman. wasnt this Baghdadi guy giving some speech in a mosque, yet no one has been able to track him despite all the intelligence power of the west? will we mysteriously see him become fish food as well? Dont know why, but i have the feeling IS is nothing but a project of certain western powers (going by how they supported groups whenever it suited them) that want to create an even bigger mess in the ME to suck in as much countries as possible, fuel sunni-shia problems, redraw borders if possible. hope i am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> I hope IS does not spread to any more countries, but future is unpredictable. IS was loosing support with the public, but with US-NATO-GCC bombing campaign, they are gaining back public support in Sunni areas of Iraq and Syria. KSA training a new moderate force to take on IS in Syria is still a pipe dream. By the time its ready, IS will have consolidated its position. If IS becomes a permanent state and achieve some success in governance, it will definitely destabilize GCC states. The US knows the danger, that is why they acted fast, but they will not put boots on the ground, even if some GCC states fell to IS.



Yes, it is indeed. I am not so sure about that. Actually most of the locals do not support them but it only takes a few thousand armed men to capture whole towns anyway and with the excellent propaganda campaign that ISIS has created and their brutality even those that are able to resist will fear resisting because ISIS has not held back when giving out collective punishments to whole tribes, families, villages etc.

Anyway all this was the job of the Iraqi and Syrian army but we know that they failed miserably due to corruption, lack of training, representing regimes (more so in Syria) etc.

I do not think that this proposal ever materialized. As I said if those things I touched upon were done much, much earlier in Syria we would not be here. ISIS has been present in Iraq since 2003. In fact before 2003. It's just now that they have become so powerful thanks to the situation in Syria.

The US, China (biggest trading partner of the GCC by far) and other powerful actors have so many interests in the GCC that such a thing would not happen. Anyway the Saudi Arabian army is very capable to protect its lands and KSA is too huge and a too difficult country to fully control for any non-state actor. The US would even find it extremely difficult to control KSA due to the vast mountainous areas, wild areas, desert areas of all kind (highland deserts, lowland), the thousands of valleys, highlands, steppes, geography in general, enormous distances etc.

You should read up on the Saudi Arabian and Iraqi border. It's one of the most secure borders in the world and KSA has military and air bases in the Northern provinces/regions. It's a heavily militarized area of KSA.

I also believe that the Muslim world will never look silently should the impossible happen and ISIS for instance being able to conquer Makkah and Madinah. This would be the downfall of modern Muslim civilization as we know it if such a thing happened.

Just my two cents.


----------



## kalu_miah

1000 said:


> Training forces takes time whether locals or foreigners, why foreigners when the local manpower is sufficient ? if you send foreigners without training they will die as well.
> 
> That's why they're ( US, NATO and several other generals who participated in the meeting as seen in a vid ) planning to re-train, re-structure the army and form the national guard which will be locals guarding their area, Australia is about to begin with it, it takes time. It makes sense that ISIS advances in Iraq, the amount of corruption and incapability from commanders to parliament leaders causes it. Maliki insists on using the fake bomb detector to hide his failure, the army commanders mass recruit soldiers and send them to their death without training and a lot of other stuff too much to name.



That is the key you mentioned, training. That is why I mentioned bringing in already trained armed forces from other countries, Sunni's for Sunni areas and Shia's for Shia areas, till the local forces are trained to take over. Both Syria and Iraq need proportional participation of Sunni, Shia etc. in their armed and security forces. This will never happen under current govt. in Iraq. No one now effectively represents from Sunni area of Iraq and Syria, that is why IS have taken over in this vacuum. An effective representation can only take shape under an "international" peace keeping force that is formed from professional armies which is from their own sect, it did not happen under an "enemy" sect for last 11 years and it will not happen in the future for the same reason, which is each sect is trying to wipe out the existence of other and drive them out from their own area.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Yov, Listen up! Everywhere in Turkey is burning. 2 Police wounded, 1 police station burned, civilian and police cars burned. Did Kurds declare war on Turks? Peace process ended?

So, that makes Turks and Islamic State de-facto allies. Huh!?


----------



## Superboy

Islamia flags raised in Kobane. Go Islamia


----------



## kalu_miah

usernameless said:


> the thing is, IS is not going to be a mere 'go in, kill them all, leave' mission for any country. combating such terrorism will have long term complications if not dealt properly since the start. their leadership must be killed consequently, their ideology must be combated, the reason must be killed. by merely bombing them, pumping them full with lead will change nothing at all. New brainwashed cannon fodder can be found easily, i guess. Therefore any country that will place boots on the ground must be committed for many years. difference between US and regional countries is that the US is on the other side of the world. they dont care, they bomb, they destroy, they torture, they do whatever they please without any serious repercussion against their homeland. Turkey and Arab countries dont have this privilege. entering war with ISIS will do harm to our countries and it will please countries who hold grudges against us. It's a complex situation.
> 
> what makes it even more interesting for me is how that Baghdadi guy suddenly has disappeared. Guess we will see some Bin Laden style videos of Baghdadi, just to remind us of the boogeyman. wasnt this Baghdadi guy giving some speech in a mosque, yet no one has been able to track him despite all the intelligence power of the west? will we mysteriously see him become fish food as well? Dont know why, but i have the feeling IS is nothing but a project of certain western powers (going by how they supported groups whenever it suited them) that want to create an even bigger mess in the ME to suck in as much countries as possible, fuel sunni-shia problems, redraw borders if possible. hope i am wrong.



The root of the problem is Salafism and the intolerance it creates and the petrodollar funding it gets (upwards of $100 billion since early 70s):
Saudis Must Stop Exporting Extremism

The solution in my opinion is this:
How to stop Islamic extremism: Global Fiqh Council (GFC)

The Western intelligence agencies are not behind IS, IMO. They did however create Khorasan group out of thin air, this was already exposed, to prove imminent threat and justify initiating airstrikes within Syria:
“The Khorasan Group: Anatomy of a Fake Terror Threat to Justify Bombing Syria”

As far as I can tell, the West till now has no answer for IS. They are as puzzled with IS, just like regional govt.'s around Syria and Iraq.


----------



## tesla

200 ypg( some heavy injured) escaped in kobane
IŞİD Kobani'nin merkezine ilerliyor - Milliyet Haber


----------



## Superboy

2,000 Islamia warriors now heading towards the city center of Kobane. May Allah grant victory  Viva Islamia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Meanwhile in the streets of Turkey...


----------



## Superboy

Fighting now happening in the city center of Kobane. Viva Islamia!


----------



## usernameless

=


Alienoz_TR said:


> Meanwhile in the streets of Turkey...
> 
> View attachment 114811
> 
> 
> View attachment 114812
> 
> 
> View attachment 114813
> 
> 
> View attachment 114814
> 
> 
> View attachment 114815
> 
> 
> View attachment 114816
> 
> 
> View attachment 114817
> 
> 
> View attachment 114818
> 
> 
> View attachment 114819


why dont those pkk buttboys go to Syria and act like a tough man there instead of harming property that cannot fight back? if this is the average pussy mentality of pkk supporters, no wonder they are losing ground against isis in face to face combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> The root of the problem is Salafism and the intolerance it creates and the petrodollar funding it gets (upwards of $100 billion since early 70s):
> Saudis Must Stop Exporting Extremism
> 
> The solution in my opinion is this:
> How to stop Islamic extremism: Global Fiqh Council (GFC)
> 
> The Western intelligence agencies are not behind IS, IMO. They did however create Khorasan group out of thin air, this was already exposed, to prove imminent threat and justify initiating airstrikes within Syria:
> “The Khorasan Group: Anatomy of a Fake Terror Threat to Justify Bombing Syria”
> 
> As far as I can tell, the West till now has no answer for IS. They are as puzzled with IS, just like regional govt.'s around Syria and Iraq.



Salafism has nothing to do with ISIS. IF that was the case every so-called Salafi out there would be acting like ISIS while less than 0,1% of them do so. ISIS are Khawarij. They do not even follow the basic tenants of Islam. How can you even compare them to any Islamic sect? KSA has not funded any ISIS. ISIS was created in Iraq, it's leaders are Iraqis and have been so since the beginning and most of it's members are locals. Nor is ISIS found in KSA or elsewhere other than Iraq and Syria. There are Saudi Arabians who are part of ISIS though (like even some Bangladeshis and most other Muslim states - biggest group are Tunisians) but they are mostly youngsters between the ages of 16-25 who are misguided through the internet and who once joined cannot even escape. This has been confirmed by dozens of former ISIS members (underage persons also) who told all about this and who managed to escape. There are also a few number of misguided private donors who have done so in the past through Kuwait but this has largely been combated now. 90% of all the money ISIS has they get from local extortion, sale of Syrian oil to the Al-Assad terror regime, seizure of banks, money laundering and all kind of criminal activity done LOCALLY.

For instance Taliban gets 90% of their income from the sale of heroin to Russia and Iran and elsewhere.

ISIS has been infiltrated by all the major intelligence services. Have no doubt about that. ISIS did not emerge out of nowhere. Somebody is redefining a new ME. Ironically Israel remains unharmed and totally safe despite the ME being more dangerous than ever.


----------



## kalu_miah

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it is indeed. I am not so sure about that. Actually most of the locals do not support them but it only takes a few thousand armed men to capture whole towns anyway and with the excellent propaganda campaign that ISIS has created and their brutality even those that are able to resist will fear resisting because ISIS has not held back when giving out collective punishments to whole tribes, families, villages etc.
> 
> Anyway all this was the job of the Iraqi and Syrian army but we know that they failed miserably due to corruption, lack of training, representing regimes (more so in Syria) etc.
> 
> I do not think that this proposal ever materialized. As I said if those things I touched upon were done much, much earlier in Syria we would not be here. ISIS has been present in Iraq since 2003. In fact before 2003. It's just now that they have become so powerful thanks to the situation in Syria.
> 
> The US, China (biggest trading partner of the GCC by far) and other powerful actors have so many interests in the GCC that such a thing would not happen. Anyway the Saudi Arabian army is very capable to protect its lands and KSA is too huge and a too difficult country to fully control for any non-state actor. The US would even find it extremely difficult to control KSA due to the vast mountainous areas, wild areas, desert areas of all kind (highland deserts, lowland), the thousands of valleys, highlands, steppes, geography in general, enormous distances etc.
> 
> You should read up on the Saudi Arabian and Iraqi border. It's one of the most secure borders in the world and KSA has military and air bases in the Northern provinces/regions. It's a heavily militarized area of KSA.
> 
> I also believe that the Muslim world will never look silently should the impossible happen and ISIS for instance being able to conquer Makkah and Madinah. This would be the downfall of modern Muslim civilization as we know it if such a thing happened.
> 
> Just my two cents.



The US tried to stabilize Iraq and Afghanistan since 2003 and 2001, in both places, they pretty much failed. So US does not have the answer. If a country like the US has no answer, how about a developing country like China? And they have a strict policy of non-interference. If IS takes over Saudi oil fields, I bet they will buy oil from IS, unless IS gets involved with Xinjiang rebellion which then becomes their internal matter.

Bro I am afraid, you guys are on your own except for air support. The biggest threat for GCC is your population who support IS, who have helped IS grow with money and arms. IS would not be here today without support from these people, that is your internal risk factor, it combines with external support from a stabilized IS state, if it survives. So far I see no credible threat to its existence coming from any sides. GCC soldiers are not suicidal like IS and their love for their royal family and to die for the continuation of their rule is not something I would bet on.


----------



## tesla

marxist irreligious arian wariors know just burn our streets they cannot fight lol im sure our police will capture these zombies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

kalu_miah said:


> That is the key you mentioned, training. That is why I mentioned bringing in already trained armed forces from other countries, Sunni's for Sunni areas and Shia's for Shia areas, till the local forces are trained to take over. Both Syria and Iraq need proportional participation of Sunni, Shia etc. in their armed and security forces. This will never happen under current govt. in Iraq. No one now effectively represents from Sunni area of Iraq and Syria, that is why IS have taken over in this vacuum. An effective representation can only take shape under an "international" peace keeping force that is formed from professional armies which is from their own sect, it did not happen under an "enemy" sect for last 11 years and it will not happen in the future for the same reason, which is each sect is trying to wipe out the existence of other and drive them out from their own area.



You are right training is what it's all about, in Iraq there is one force which is highly trained and capable, this is not me boasting about them it's simply what they've shown when they captured Mosul dam and are still holding Baji refinery despite so many ISIS attacks, it's ISOF. The US spent time on training them whereas the rest was took as a joke, the masses were forgotten. What are 10K going to do anyway, theres need for 300K capable forces.

None in the country want foreign forces to come, Abadi himself rejected it, certainly not random non government affiliated people with a huge chance of them joining ISIS themselves. They don't want Iranian forces to come in either. Locals are the only ones who can solve it, foreigners do nothing but add trouble, except for foreigners affiliated to governments coming to help. Anyway if you insist you can go yourself..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Peaceful Kurdish protestors celebrating Fire God Zardusht with molotov cocktails.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> The US tried to stabilize Iraq and Afghanistan since 2003 and 2001, in both places, they pretty much failed. So US does not have the answer. If a country like the US has no answer, how about a developing country like China? And they have a strict policy of non-interference. If IS takes over Saudi oil fields, I bet they will buy oil from IS, unless IS gets involved with Xinjiang rebellion which then becomes their internal matter.
> 
> Bro I am afraid, you guys are on your own except for air support. The biggest threat for GCC is your population who support IS, who have helped IS grow with money and arms. IS would not be here today without support from these people, that is your internal risk factor, it combines with external support from a stabilized IS state, if it survives. So far I see no credible threat to its existence coming from any sides. GCC soldiers are not suicidal like IS and their love for their royal family and to die for the continuation of their rule is not something I would bet on.



It's not about having any answers. The GCC has and remains the most stable and prosperous part of the Muslim world. Our lands are home to one of the biggest riches on the planet that are key for the world stability. Let alone our strategic location, let alone the US military bases in Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain and Qatar. China also has their interests and other world powers.

Let's not even talk about our Arab allies or the fact that Makkah and Madinah lies in our lands. ISIS even thinking about conquering that and you will have millions of Muslims volunteers ready to defend the holy lands tomorrow. Solely on the Arabian Peninsula let alone among the remaining almost 500 million Arabs or the 1.7 billion Muslims!

Take over Saudi oil fields that lie in the Eastern Province hundreds of km from Iraq?

The people inside our lands who support ISIS are a tiny minority and those who support them support them not because they love their ideology but because it is perceived that they are attacking the enemies (Al-Assad, Hezbollah, Shia militias) which are all considered allies of the Mullah's in Iran. The archenemy. If ISIS started killing civilians in KSA 90% of those that support them would turn against them. That's solely why a minority even support ISIS. If those people really wanted ISIS rule they would have established it already or rebelled actively in KSA. What stops an ISIS supporter from blowing himself up in Abha, Tai'f, Al-Hasa, Tabouk or Jazan?

LOL. You mean country. We will die for our ancient and beautiful lands. Not some royal family. Not sure what you are talking about. Our soldiers fight for the fatherland, the holy land and their families. Not the state of head. Which can change any moment.


----------



## kalu_miah

al-Hasani said:


> Salafism has nothing to do with ISIS. IF that was the case every so-called Salafi out there would be acting like ISIS while less than 0,1% of them do so. ISIS are Khawarij. They do not even follow the basic tenants of Islam. How can you even compare them to any Islamic sect? KSA has not funded any ISIS. ISIS was created in Iraq, it's leaders are Iraqis and have been so since the beginning and most of it's members are locals. Nor is ISIS found in KSA or elsewhere other than Iraq and Syria. There are Saudi Arabians who are part of ISIS though (like even some Bangladeshis and most other Muslim states - biggest group are Tunisians) but they are mostly youngsters between the ages of 16-25 who are misguided through the internet and who once joined cannot even escape. This has been confirmed by dozens of former ISIS members (underage persons also) who told all about this and who managed to escape. There are also a few number of misguided private donors who have done so in the past through Kuwait but this has largely been combated now. 90% of all the money ISIS has they get from local extortion, sale of Syrian oil to the Al-Assad terror regime, seizure of banks, money laundering and all kind of criminal activity done LOCALLY.
> 
> For instance Taliban gets 90% of their income from the sale of heroin to Russia and Iran and elsewhere.
> 
> ISIS has been infiltrated by all the major intelligence services. Have no doubt about that. ISIS did not emerge out of nowhere. Somebody is redefining a new ME. Ironically Israel remains unharmed and totally safe despite the ME being more dangerous than ever.



Salafism taken to extreme is IS, but since it has become so extreme, now many moderate Salafi's now calling them Khawarij to deflect blame and differentiate, whereas these Khawarij traits of intolerance and takfirism are actually shared by Salafi's as well. Sorry if I am mistaken on this bro, but many are of this opinion from non-Salafi mainstream Sunni camp, which I have posted on that thread on extremism. I have posted about Shia extremism as well, which is the mirror image, but they prefer more organized state terrorism like Israel, which is harder to condemn and easier to justify.

IS will be the biggest threat for Israel if it survives. West or Israel is not behind IS, it is indigenous and born from chaos of war and helplessness of Sunni's of Iraq and then Syria and Takfiri Salafism is their ideology.


----------



## F117

Alienoz_TR said:


> Meanwhile in the streets of Turkey...
> 
> View attachment 114811
> 
> 
> View attachment 114812
> 
> 
> View attachment 114813
> 
> 
> View attachment 114814
> 
> 
> View attachment 114815
> 
> 
> View attachment 114816
> 
> 
> View attachment 114817
> 
> 
> View attachment 114818
> 
> 
> View attachment 114819


This spells bad news for Turkey, if we take the high Kurdish birth rates into consideration. Will the future Kurds remain loyal to Turkey, after seeing their country openly siding with Arab Sunni terrorists?


----------



## Superboy

Kurdish fighters of the Islamic State have already captured the eastern half of Kobane. Viva Islamia!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

F117 said:


> This spells bad news for Turkey, if we take the high Kurdish birth rates into consideration. Will the future Kurds remain loyal to Turkey, after seeing their country openly siding with Arab Sunni terrorists?



I am optimistic.


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Salafism taken to extreme is IS, but since it has become so extreme, now many moderate Salafi's now calling them Khawarij to deflect blame and differentiate, whereas these Khawarij traits of intolerance and takfirism are actually shared by Salafi's as well. Sorry if I am mistaken on this bro, but many are of this opinion from non-Salafi mainstream Sunni camp, which I have posted on that thread on extremism. I have posted about Shia extremism as well, which is the mirror image, but they prefer more organized state terrorism like Israel, which is harder to condemn and easier to justify.
> 
> IS will be the biggest threat for Israel if it survives. West or Israel is not behind IS, it is indigenous and born from chaos of war and helplessness of Sunni's of Iraq and then Syria and Takfiri Salafism is their ideology.



They cannot adhere to Salafism (which itself has many branches) when ISIS are not following basic Islamic tenants. It's pretty illogical to make such a conclusion. Unless Salafists follow another religion other than Islam which I have seen no evidence of. Even the most extreme Shias are following Islam but a shortly different version from other versions of Islam. Yet people who act like ISIS can never be considered as adhering to any Muslim sect.

I am not a "Salafi" so I have no reason to defend them. I am a Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh just like most Hijazis who are either that or adhere to the Hanbali or Maliki fiqh which a small minority adhering to Sufism. KSA is the indigenous home to most of the Sunni and Shia Islamic sects and we have all major Sunni and Shia sects native to our lands including sufism which originated in Hijaz and the oldest Sufi orders as well.

ISIS have the typical traits of Khawarij and are also described as such by the most respected Muslim scholars out there whether Sunni or Shia.

ISIS is yet to even threaten Israel. Just like Al-Qaeda never attacked Israel. Yet much weaker groups succeeded in doing so. I am just saying that Israel benefits from this chaos and I have no doubt that they will do their bit to ensure that the ME stays weak so they can be safe. I would do the same if I was a decision maker in Israel. Of course they are happy to see ME in turmoil while they are safe.


----------



## kalu_miah

1000 said:


> You are right training is what it's all about, in Iraq there is one force which is highly trained and capable, this is not me boasting about them it's simply what they've shown when they captured Mosul dam and are still holding Baji refinery despite so many ISIS attacks, it's ISOF. The US spent time on training them whereas the rest was took as a joke, the masses were forgotten. What are 10K going to do anyway, theres need for 300K capable forces.
> 
> None in the country want foreign forces to come, Abadi himself rejected it, certainly not random non government affiliated people with a huge chance of them joining ISIS themselves. They don't want Iranian forces to come in either. Locals are the only ones who can solve it, foreigners do nothing but add trouble, except for foreigners affiliated to governments coming to help. Anyway if you insist you can go yourself..



10k x 5 countries armed forces = 50k. I do not belong to any armed forces. Iraq or Syria do not exist as countries any more if you have not noticed, your govt. writ is only valid in parts of your country not all of it.


----------



## tesla

F117 said:


> This spells bad news for Turkey, if we take the high Kurdish birth rates into consideration. Will the future Kurds remain loyal to Turkey, after seeing their country openly siding with Arab Sunni terrorists?


well pkk have terrorized to turkey for30 years it shows that this will be final their.. ha ha


----------



## 1000

kalu_miah said:


> 10k x 5 countries armed forces = 50k. I do not belong to any armed forces. Iraq or Syria do not exist as countries any more if you have not noticed, your govt. writ is only valid in parts of your country not all of it.



Of course Syria and Iraq exist, the loss of area to ISIS isn't the end of those states, ISIS won't remain forever.

50k.. it's a worthless idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

1000 said:


> Of course Syria and Iraq exist, the loss of area to ISIS isn't the end of those states, ISIS won't remain forever.
> 
> 50k.. it's a worthless idea.



I know the idea will not fly, regardless of its merit. But be prepared to live with IS, it is here to stay and it is not dying out any time soon. You guys in the region need to come up with out of box solutions to out of the box problems, so far no one came up with an idea that will fly. I just thought I would share this as it crossed my mind as something that could work, knowing fully well that no one in the region will accept it, even these countries may not agree to get involved.


----------



## 1000

kalu_miah said:


> I know the idea will not fly, regardless of its merit. But be prepared to live with IS, it is here to stay and it is not dying out any time soon. You guys in the region need to come up with out of box solutions to out of the box problems, so far no one came up with an idea that will fly. I just thought I would share this as it crossed my mind as something that could work, knowing fully well that no one in the region will accept it, even these countries may not agree to get involved.



I'm not in that region, us guys have no power, govs have. Iraq and Syria are not like Afghanistan where they can hide in mountains, here they only have cities to hide in, if locals turn against them they have the desert where airpower will finish them. It won't take that long. Still some years though yes.


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> I know the idea will not fly, regardless of its merit. But be prepared to live with IS, it is here to stay and it is not dying out any time soon. You guys in the region need to come up with out of box solutions to out of the box problems, so far no one came up with an idea that will fly. I just thought I would share this as it crossed my mind as something that could work, knowing fully well that no one in the region will accept it, even these countries may not agree to get involved.



The purpose behind the idea is good but it is not realistic for the reasons I gave you. ISIS will be defeated. Iraq, believe it or not, was in an even bigger civil war and in even bigger chaos when the Americans were on the ground during months back in 2006 and 2007 until the locals together with the US defeated Al-Qaeda back in 2008 and 2009. When the US left Iraq in December 2011 ISIS was almost gone. When the Syrian conflict really started going nuts at the same time a power vacuum was created. Al-Maliki's failed policies also helped a lot and the lack of an Iraqi air force and strong and independent army.

There is no need to do ISIS a service by talking about them conquering the entire Arabian Peninsula and Jordan, Turkey, Israel and what not. This is obviously never going to happen.

How many months now have we heard about Baghdad just falling in a few days yet this is not even close to happening? How many months if not years have we heard about Al-Qaeda/terrorist group x or y conquering the ME, Pakistan etc. in a matter of weeks?

The fight against ISIS will be nasty and long (it already is) but the locals and the ME will prevail. Like countless of times before. We have faced much, much worse situations before. Just in Iraq. Much of it is also blown out of proportion. Look at the actual casualties for instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

al-Hasani said:


> It's not about having any answers. The GCC has and remains the most stable and prosperous part of the Muslim world. Our lands are home to one of the biggest riches on the planet that are key for the world stability. Let alone our strategic location, let alone the US military bases in Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain and Qatar. China also has their interests and other world powers.
> 
> Let's not even talk about our Arab allies or the fact that Makkah and Madinah lies in our lands. ISIS even thinking about conquering that and you will have millions of Muslims volunteers ready to defend the holy lands tomorrow. Solely on the Arabian Peninsula let alone among the remaining almost 500 million Arabs or the 1.7 billion Muslims!
> 
> Take over Saudi oil fields that lie in the Eastern Province hundreds of km from Iraq?
> 
> The people inside our lands who support ISIS are a tiny minority and those who support them support them not because they love their ideology but because it is perceived that they are attacking the enemies (Al-Assad, Hezbollah, Shia militias) which are all considered allies of the Mullah's in Iran. The archenemy. If ISIS started killing civilians in KSA 90% of those that support them would turn against them. That's solely why a minority even support ISIS. If those people really wanted ISIS rule they would have established it already or rebelled actively in KSA. What stops an ISIS supporter from blowing himself up in Abha, Tai'f, Al-Hasa, Tabouk or Jazan?
> 
> LOL. You mean country. We will die for our ancient and beautiful lands. Not some royal family. Not sure what you are talking about. Our soldiers fight for the fatherland, the holy land and their families. Not the state of head. Which can change any moment.



Actually most of 1.7 billion Muslims including 500 million Arabs would like to see nothing better than the fall of GCC monarchs, sorry to break the news to you bro, but that is the plain fact, although I have nothing personally against them.

When GCC ground troops attack IS and do some real damage then I will change my mind about loyalty and competence of GCC armed forces.



al-Hasani said:


> The purpose behind the idea is good but it is not realistic for the reasons I gave you. ISIS will be defeated. Iraq, believe it or not, was in an even bigger civil war and in even bigger chaos when the Americans were on the ground during months back in 2006 and 2007 until the locals together with the US defeated Al-Qaeda back in 2008 and 2009. When the US left Iraq in December 2011 ISIS was almost gone. When the Syrian conflict really started going nuts at the same time a power vacuum was created. Al-Maliki's failed policies also helped a lot and the lack of an Iraqi air force and strong and independent army.
> 
> There is no need to do ISIS a service by talking about them conquering the entire Arabian Peninsula and Jordan, Turkey, Israel and what not. This is obviously never going to happen.
> 
> How many months now have we heard about Baghdad just falling in a few days yet this is not even close to happening? How many months if not years have we heard about Al-Qaeda/terrorist group x or y conquering the ME, Pakistan etc. in a matter of weeks?
> 
> The fight against ISIS will be nasty and long (it already is) but the locals and the ME will prevail. Like countless of times before. We have faced much, much worse situations before. Just in Iraq. Much of it is also blown out of proportion. Look at the actual casualties for instance.



Turkey and Israel can handle IS as there is very little internal support for IS in these countries, but that is not the same for GCC countries or Jordan. Anyway bro, thanks for the exchange of ideas, it was good talking to you after long time.


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Actually most of 1.7 billion Muslims including 500 million Arabs would like to see nothing better than the fall of GCC monarchs, sorry to break the news to you bro, but that is the plain fact, although I have nothing personally against them.
> 
> When GCC ground troops attack IS and do some real damage then I will change my mind about loyalty and competence of GCC armed forces.



Well, I guess this applies to ALL Muslim governments. Including yours. But in fact many Arabs not even from the GCC support the GCC policies vehemently. This forum alone is evidence of it. Let alone non-Arabs.

What loyalty? Why should GCC forces attack ISIS in Syria and Iraq (non-GCC countries) when nobody else is doing it? Fellow Arab states or not. The KSA-Iraqi border is safe. Southern Iraq is safe. KSA does not border Syria.

If anything it's Turkey that needs to show their teeth as they are directly bordering the chaos. Tiny Lebanon and Jordan are unable to do so as they have their own problems and are much less powerful than Turkey.

GCC already did our part by bombing ISIS in Syria and Iraq. We have nothing to prove to the Muslim world who are doing nothing on the ground.

The GCC is the safest part of the Muslim world and the most prosperous. We are moving forward at high speeds on almost all fronts. ISIS is not going to stop that or anybody else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ayn Al Arab / Kobane has fallen. IS will rename the city "Ayn Al Islam".

Good night.


----------



## olcayto

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ayn Al Arab / Kobane has fallen. IS will rename the city "Ayn Al Islam".
> 
> Good night.



Source?


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Actually most of 1.7 billion Muslims including 500 million Arabs would like to see nothing better than the fall of GCC monarchs, sorry to break the news to you bro, but that is the plain fact, although I have nothing personally against them.
> 
> When GCC ground troops attack IS and do some real damage then I will change my mind about loyalty and competence of GCC armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey and Israel can handle IS as there is very little internal support for IS in these countries, but that is not the same for GCC countries or Jordan. Anyway bro, thanks for the exchange of ideas, it was good talking to you after long time.



Israel is not even a Muslim country so why even add them? Of course there will be little support for ISIS. Turkey has apparently 1000 members in the ISIS. Now how many ISIS members are from Oman? Figures show less than 50. How many from Qatar? Figures show less than 50. How many from UAE? Figures show less than 50. How many from Bahrain? Figures show less than 50. Kuwait has about 200 members. KSA about 1500. The foreign minister of KSA has said recently that there are 2000 Saudi Arabian fighters in Syria and Iraq. (All groups - not solely ISIS).

Now the local population is about 45 million or so in the GCC. 45 million divided by 2000. How big a percentage is that?

You are welcome, bro. Nice talking to you again although we obviously don't agree with everything but that's fine and it would be boring if we did.


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Now the local population is about 45 million or so in the GCC. 45 million divided by 2000. How big a percentage is that?


Divide 1000 by 80 million and you will see how insignifanct the Turkish presence is compared to North African countrys, even more if you consider that the most who joined isis from Turkey are from South eastern provinces who probably are Arabs by a big percentage of the recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@kalu_miah

Anyway I am all for putting those 1500 ISIS members from KSA into forced labour camps (as long as they are not under 18 years which about 10-15% of them are based on accounts) and let them be our free work-force until they reach old age whereupon they will be beheaded and their corpses used as fertilizer for the local farmlands etc. Of course this is not going to happen but if I was in power I would do it and if the outside world did not knew, LOL.



xenon54 said:


> Divide 1000 by 80 million and you will see how insignifanct the Turkish presence is compared to North African countrys, even more if you consider that the most who joined isis from Turkey are from South eastern provinces who probably are Arabs by a big percentage of the recruits.



I do not think that they are necessarily Turkish Arabs. Most Arabs in Turkey are apparently Alevi. I doubt that they would have joined ISIS. I am not saying that the percentage is big in Turkey. I am just putting the supposed "support" into perspective regarding the GCC states. People have also started talking about Turkey as the hotbed for ISIS now when we all can see that the percentage is laughably small. Just like everywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

al-Hasani said:


> Israel is not even a Muslim country so why even add them? Of course there will be little support for ISIS. Turkey has apparently 1000 members in the ISIS. Now how many ISIS members are from Oman? Figures show less than 50. How many from Qatar? Figures show less than 50. How many from UAE? Figures show less than 50. How many from Bahrain? Figures show less than 50. Kuwait has about 200 members. KSA about 1500. The foreign minister of KSA has said recently that there are 2000 Saudi Arabian fighters in Syria and Iraq. (All groups - not solely ISIS).
> 
> Now the local population is about 45 million or so in the GCC. 45 million divided by 2000. How big a percentage is that?
> 
> You are welcome, bro. Nice talking to you again although we obviously don't agree with everything but that's fine and it would be boring if we did.



Thanks for the figures bro. Behind every fighter who is fighting, I would not be surprised if there are tens of thousands of silent supporters within GCC countries. So that is the % that counts, not the actual fighters.

Turkey does not have many Salafi's as far as I can tell, but Sunni Arab population in the region has large Salafi %, if I am not wrong.

I mentioned Israel because that was in your post to which I was replying.
Lets agree to disagree on some issues bro. All the best to you and KSA.


----------



## al-Hasani

kalu_miah said:


> Thanks for the figures bro. Behind every fighter who is fighting, I would not be surprised if there are tens of thousands of silent supporters within GCC countries. So that is the % that counts, not the actual fighters.
> 
> Turkey does not have many Salafi's as far as I can tell, but Sunni Arab population in the region has large Salafi populations, if I am not wrong.
> 
> I mentioned Israel because that was in your post to which I was replying.
> Lets agree to disagree on some issues bro. All the best to you and KSA.



You can google those figures too. All are estimates but there cannot be huge variations between the estimates. For instance if 90% of all sources give a figure of about 1500-2000 fighters then it is highly unlikely if not impossible for there to be for example 10.000 fighters. Yes, there are probably a few thousand indeed. But I told you already why most of them "support" ISIS. If ISIS started attacking KSA and killing civilians 90% of those "supporters" (who are not supporting ISIS financially, physically etc.) but at most writing idiotic comments on the internet (keyboard Jihadist's) they would stop supporting ISIS.

Salafis are a small minority in the Arab world. Not more than 3-5% overall. In KSA the people they call "Wahhabis" (which honestly speaking have nothing to do with ISIS) form about 25% of the population. Yet some outside media falsely claim that it is 99%. Totally omitting the great religious diversity of KSA in terms of Muslims.

I do not think that you know about the fact that KSA has Shafi'i, Hanbali Maliki, Hanafi, Sufism among Sunnis (I mentioned them according to popularity) and Twelvers, Zaydis and Ismailis among Shias (I did the same with the Shia sects here). All are NATIVES and are native to various provinces in KSA.





That map is not fully correct either (a lot of the populated areas of KSA are for unknown reasons not shown) while non-populated land of nearby countries are shown as populated but it is the most accurate out there.

Probably in your worldview the Hanbali adherents would be considered Salafis yet most Hanbali Sunnis in KSA do not even come close to the ideology of ISIS. For instance they do not believe in killing anyone that does not share the same interpretation of Islam etc. If this was the case the 3-4 million or so Shias in KSA would have been killed off a long time ago let alone the Sunnis of other sects. While non-Muslims/Khawarij such as ISIS kill ANYONE that does not agree with them. Even other radicals (Al-Nusra).

The Najdi-dominated clergy of KSA are following the Hanbali fiqh.

Hanbali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Those silly maps on Wikipedia are highly inaccurate. For instance they claim that the WHOLE of KSA is Hanbali which is obviously complete and utter nonsense. I guess that we killed off 3-4 million of our own Shia citizens (Twelver, Zaydi and Ismaili overnight (  ) let alone the Shafi'is, Malikis, Hanafis, Sufis (all 4 combined are the majority of KSA) among the Sunni Muslims.
I wish you good luck too and to Bangladesh as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riea

the kurds are going crazy in turkey and europe. it was fun to watch the commies vs russian chechin isis. oh the irony.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Dukanya has Green eyes 

The Syrian army have fully liberated Dukanya in eastern Ghouta 





*​


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurds attacked Salafis in Adana, Turkey. Kurds burned the houses of Salafis. Appr. 1000 Salafis striked back, beating and wounding Kurds.

http://www.takvahaber.net/guncel/adanada-pkk-ile-selefiler-catisti-h10079.html



olcayto said:


> Source?



Pro-IS accounts. They revealed the names of the neighbourhoods they controlled yesterday night. From what I read, lotsa executions are going on.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State conflict: Militants capture Kobane districts*
22 minutes ago

Islamic State (IS) militants have taken control of three districts in the Syria-Turkey border town of Kobane after street-to-street fighting with Syrian Kurd defenders.

IS fighters entered the eastern districts on Monday, raising their black flag on buildings and hills.

A local official in Kobane, Idriss Nassan, told the BBC that the town would "certainly fall soon".

Rebecca Williams reports.

BBC News - Islamic State conflict: Militants capture Kobane districts


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Videos from yesterday. FSA, allied with YPG is fighting against IS in the south of Ayn Al Arab. These 3 videos prove that IS controls south of the town.

Note: IS has reached the city center by now.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Sinan said:


> This is where you guys wrong because of your experience but Turkish society is not Pakistani society. Their ideolology can spread as much as it spreads in US.....



Only time will tell mate.I genuinely wish Turkey remains safe from these extremists.


----------



## Jaanbaz

usernameless said:


> am sincerely curious, how did you get to such a conclusion?



Your Government is playing a negative role.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Fun is getting started. (ADANA) Muslims and PKK sympathyzers are clashing. PKK burns the houses of Conservative Muslims. As retaliation, one PKK was shot by a civilian, currently in hospital. One PKK severely wounded when molotov exploded in his hands. Another PKK dead by bullet. 

PKK`liler Dindar Halka Saldırdı

(BATMAN) Unconfirmed: One shepherd was stabbed 15 times because he had beard in Batman.

(SOUTHEASTERN TURKEY) HDP (PKK's political wing) and Huda-Par (Muslim Kurdish) sympathyzers are attacking eachother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Jaanbaz said:


> Your Government is playing a negative role.


Still can't see how that will help spreading isis' ideology in Turkey to the extend of destabilization. Care to elaborate more?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Strategic town Tal-Alhara, Daraa, liberated:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

Alienoz_TR said:


> Fun is getting started. (ADANA) Muslims and PKK sympathyzers are clashing. PKK burns the houses of Conservative Muslims. As retaliation, one PKK was shot by a civilian, currently in hospital. One PKK severely wounded when molotov exploded in his hands. Another PKK dead by bullet.
> 
> PKK`liler Dindar Halka Saldırdı
> 
> (BATMAN) Unconfirmed: One shepherd was stabbed 15 times because he had beard in Batman.
> 
> (SOUTHEASTERN TURKEY) HDP (PKK's political wing) and Huda-Par (Muslim Kurdish) sympathyzers are attacking eachother.


If all of these are true, seems pkk and conservative kurds will have another go at each other again like in the past. It's quite logical, i wouldnt be surprised if most Turkish isis fighters are actually from SE (thus mostly Kurds), so i can understand pkk dudes being angry at their conservative counterparts whom they probably suspect as isis supporters. Let them eat each other, but above all i hope pkk will get a good spanking.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No no, Saudi Arabia is not a non-existent Berberian state where there are no men to defend it from rape or harassment. You get to be careful my friend ISIL is not France, they are much more savage in treating Berbers. Anyway, you're not affected by this mess as long as you live in the US to afford living. Have a nice day sweety


I will be laughing my *** off, in a couple of weeks....You need to worry about Jordan, its already an ISIS hot bed...You may want to give the last look, it wont be there in a month or two...








1000 said:


> already heard that, let's start a new subject, how about you tell us how the Egyptian F16 can't participate in air-air warfare in the dark, let's hear from the veteran fighter pilot Ceylal.


Simple..peace treaty with Israel...A capability of that nature, will be a direct violation of the treaty..I am not saying the Egyptian pilots lacks the training or the capability to conduct night raids...Have you ever asked yourself why their airplanes have their wingtips and rudder painted orange?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> I will be laughing my *** off, in a couple of weeks....You need to worry about Jordan, its already an ISIS hot bed...You may want to give the last look, it wont be there in a month or two...
> View attachment 116091

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

F117 said:


> I really doubt Baghdad is in danger. The Iraqi Shiites reduced the Sunni population in that city to the point of irrelevance, hence no popular support for ISIS.


Maliki destroyed the Iraqi armed forces, it is not a question of Shias or Sunnis, it is a question of organisation and coordination among the forces...and ISIS is better organised. Plus ISIS is a proxy army used to destabilize et re-arrange the middle east..20% of its armement is US made taken from Syrian and Iraqi armies. Actually they have more than 2000 humvees, 50 heavy tanks, countless light armored tanks, artillery and some air defenses...If you follow their progress, they are attacking mainly towns with garrisons in them ....


----------



## tesla

syrian kurds in ayn al arab started to blame pkk\pyd.they say that thats enough ''turk army save us''
ha ha this is bad news for pkk supporters in turkey


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519436782690385920
Police Station has been captured. Southern, western, eastern and centre parts of the city have fallen to IS.

أخبار اليوم - أخبار سكاي نيوز عربية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

tesla said:


> syrian kurds started to blame pkk\pyd.they say that thats enough ''turk army save us''



But it doesn't look like they are waiting for the sultan ...they are giving ISIS hell, and Arabs and Arab armies should learn from their motivation and the love they display for their land..
















This one ran out of amunitions and used her last bullet to kill herself rather than being taken prisoner..



[/quote]


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> View attachment 116115



Well, the stateless Berbarian has a natural affinity for Kurds. After all both of those conquered "peoples" are stateless, have a irrelevant history and amount to nothing. I understand the affinity. But having said that then the Kurds have a 1000% bigger chance of getting their own homeland than the few million Berbarians. The Berbarians tried in their native Northern Mali but where utterly humiliated by their fellow Sub-Saharan Africans. At least they got their crime infested ghettos in Paris, Marseille, Lyon etc. that they ironically inhabit with their fellow Sub-Saharan Africans from Mali, Senegal etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

September 10, 2014.

FSA and YPG formed alliance to drive IS out of Northern Syria.

October 7, 2014

IS drove FSA and YPG out of "Rojava"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels are closing in Sanamein. If it falls, Assad forces would have nowhere left to hold in the south. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519242255895257088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Ceylal said:


> But it doesn't look like they are waiting for the sultan ...they are giving ISIS hell, and Arabs and Arab armies should learn from their motivation and the love they display for their land..
> View attachment 116160
> 
> View attachment 116161
> 
> View attachment 116162
> 
> View attachment 116163
> 
> This one ran out of amunitions and used her last bullet to kill herself rather than being taken prisoner..
> View attachment 116164


propably they are making zarathustra ritual in the hell right now lol
arabs are good fighters bro you are wrong in this topic


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Two IDF soldiers wounded in explosion near Israel-Lebanon border*
*Event comes two days after Israeli military opened fire on a number of suspects that crossed into Israeli-controlled territory from Lebanon.*
By Haaretz 14:48 07.10.14 

@500


----------



## tesla



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tesla said:


> View attachment 116330
> 
> 
> View attachment 116331



1 PKK dead in Muş, 1 severely wounded in Istanbul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Pkk people are dogs, they dont want to fight but Turkish Army have to fight for them? Aqm cociklariiiii....

If you had the bals you should buy a ticket and traveled to bokani. But in Turkey we dont rip your head from your body, thats why you have bals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*Coalition air attacks target ISIL in Kobane*

*Strikes hit centre of Syrian city, as ISIL fighters penetrate for the first time, sparking street-to-street fighting.*

Coalition air attacks target ISIL in Kobane - Middle East - Al Jazeera English
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middl...es-target-isil-kobane-201410793345573285.html


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-Assad HQ exploded, many dead, one Afghan commander captured.

Handarat, Aleppo.


----------



## kaykay

Turkey calls for ground invasion of Kobane to stop Isil - Telegraph


----------



## tesla

kaykay said:


> Turkey calls for ground invasion of Kobane to stop Isil - Telegraph


firstly Assad must go


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> But it doesn't look like they are waiting for the sultan ...they are giving ISIS hell, and Arabs and Arab armies should learn from their motivation and the love they display for their land..


They all lack additional mags. So fortunately its only posing.

List of crusader attacks in Iraq and Syria:






At Mosul Dam area US provided quite effective CAS for Kurds which allowed them to capture it from IS. All the rest strikes are merely symbolic.


----------



## Hussein

Mosul Dam was taken by Iraqi army not kurds .

and no reason to say "crusader" to tease people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> They all lack additional mags. So fortunately its only posing.
> 
> List of crusader attacks in Iraq and Syria:
> 
> View attachment 116466
> 
> 
> At Mosul Dam area US provided quite effective CAS for Kurds which allowed them to capture it from IS. All the rest strikes are merely symbolic.


Most of these raids were worthless...It didn't stop ISIS, nor they were destined too...


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> Most of these raids were worthless...It didn't stop ISIS, nor they were destined too...



But the coalition ground invasion will, I have been saying this for years now, yet nobody listens. So for now you should shush and respect your Arabian Overlords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

I would say there is more smoke coming out from Turkey these couple of days than in Syria. Kurds are literally the place up burning state owned buildings, banks, taking over checkpoints s,etting busses on fire, fighting against local Hezbollah and Turkish facist members. . To follow it for those interested : Amed News Agency (@AJANSAMED) | Twitter Kurd 24 (@Kurd24N) | Twitter


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> I would say there is more smoke coming out from Turkey these couple of days than in Syria. Kurds are literally the place up burning state owned buildings, banks, taking over checkpoints s,etting busses on fire, fighting against local Hezbollah and Turkish facist members. . To follow it for those interested : Amed News Agency (@AJANSAMED) | Twitter Kurd 24 (@Kurd24N) | Twitter
> 
> Anyway battle footage from inside Kobanê




Yes this dogs are animals like you. They ar burning other people properties. Facist are pkk kurds...

Why are you not fighting against isis? Turkish armies answer to people like you is. If you dont have the money we as Turks wil pay your ticket...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

tesla said:


> firstly Assad must go


And Erdogan must be next...dixit Syrians...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> I would say there is more smoke coming out from Turkey these couple of days than in Syria. Kurds are literally the place up burning state owned buildings, banks, taking over checkpoints s,etting busses on fire, fighting against local Hezbollah and Turkish facist members. . To follow it for those interested : Amed News Agency (@AJANSAMED) | Twitter Kurd 24 (@Kurd24N) | Twitter
> 
> Anyway battle footage from inside Kobanê



Video is fake. Subtitles say: Nusayri etc... Related to a battle against Assad loyalists.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Some pics I am posting it here as it is all related to the events in Kobanê

Amed (Diyarbakir)






Elih(Batman) 










Wan(Van)

A beauty 















Cizira, crossing border




















I wonder for how long our fellow Turks are willing to pay tax money for all the public destruction?



Alienoz_TR said:


> Video is fake. Subtitles say: Nusayri etc... Related to a battle against Assad loyalists.


 

oh, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Al-Jazeera interactive on countries opposing ISIL: link

(h/t: Crossroads Arabia)


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Oublious said:


> Yes this dogs are animals like you. They ar burning other people properties. Facist are pkk kurds...
> 
> Why are you not fighting against isis? Turkish armies answer to people like you is. If you dont have the money we as Turks wil pay your ticket...
> 
> View attachment 116652




They already are


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Firefight in the streets of Diyarbakir. 

From now on, any PKK sympathizer is legit target.


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> But the coalition ground invasion will, I have been saying this for years now, yet nobody listens. So for now you should shush and respect your Arabian Overlords.


Shush? Are you kidding me? You think that the coalition save the US, the British and the French are really scaring ISIS...In a week they will be done with Baghdad, in another week or two they will be at your door step! 
If the Americans and their Nato two allies wanted to stop ISIS, they will have done it. ISIS is a proxy army, they role is to remodel the Middle east...The minute the job is done, they will like other before them, they will make them disappear...And please do't use overlord to your tribe, you are the laughing stock of the world...Stay on land with us, the earthlings...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> Shush? Are you kidding me? You think that the coalition save the US, the British and the French are really scaring ISIS...In a week they will be done with Baghdad, in another week or two they will be at your door step!
> If the Americans and their Nato two allies wanted to stop ISIS, they will have done it. ISIS is a proxy army, they role is to remodel the Middle east...The minute the job is done, they will like other before them, they will make them disappear...And please do't use overlord to your tribe, you are the laughing stock of the world...Stay on land with us, the earthlings...



They have to deal with Iraqi Shias, Assad loyalists, Lebanese Hezbollah, Iraqi Kurds, Syrian Kurds first. And Jordan in between.

That gives Saudis at least 2-3 years to prepare. Not a thing to worry about, imo.


----------



## tesla

Ceylal said:


> Shush? Are you kidding me? You think that the coalition save the US, the British and the French are really scaring ISIS...In a week they will be done with Baghdad, in another week or two they will be at your door step!
> If the Americans and their Nato two allies wanted to stop ISIS, they will have done it. ISIS is a proxy army, they role is to remodel the Middle east...The minute the job is done, they will like other before them, they will make them disappear...And please do't use overlord to your tribe, you are the laughing stock of the world...Stay on land with us, the earthlings...


 air strikes doesnt work they need to ground operation so they have to deal some groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> They have to deal with Iraqi Shias, Assad loyalists, Lebanese Hezbollah, Iraqi Kurds, Syrian Kurds first. And Jordan in between.
> 
> That gives Saudis at least 2-3 years to prepare. Not a thing to worry about, imo.


I hate to tell you that your wrong in your assessment...Just give a look to the map...The US, the French and the Brits are keeping ISIS away from the kurdish areas...The first time, they covered Baghdad was a day or two ago by unleashing the Apaches...That's will give time to their Embassy to pack and get the non essentials out of Iraq...This is the remake of the last day of Saigon...


----------



## Hussein

I am reading contradictory news about Kobane: i mean some say thousand civilians still there, some say almost nobody there for a time (only fighters)
someone found a trustable source to know still who is there?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Firefight in the streets of Diyarbakir.
> 
> From now on, any PKK sympathizer is legit target.



Many targets you have there 

Dersim central police station









Hussein said:


> I am reading contradictory news about Kobane: i mean some say thousand civilians still there, some say almost nobody there for a time (only fighters)
> someone found a trustable source to know still who is there?



there are still civilians there, family members of martyrs who doesn't want to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> I hate to tell you that your wrong in your assessment...Just give a look to the map...The US, the French and the Brits are keeping ISIS away from the kurdish areas...The first time, they covered Baghdad was a day or two ago by unleashing the Apaches...That's will give time to their Embassy to pack and get the non essentials out of Iraq...This is the remake of the last day of Saigon...



For how long?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

My favorite picture


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> Many targets you have there
> 
> Dersim central police station
> 
> View attachment 116766



Army had been ordered to cities. Try to throw m. cocktail at soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Army had been ordered to cities. Try to throw m. cocktail at soldiers.



Ataturk will protect them


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> Shush? Are you kidding me? You think that the coalition save the US, the British and the French are really scaring ISIS...In a week they will be done with Baghdad, in another week or two they will be at your door step!
> If the Americans and their Nato two allies wanted to stop ISIS, they will have done it. ISIS is a proxy army, they role is to remodel the Middle east...The minute the job is done, they will like other before them, they will make them disappear...And please do't use overlord to your tribe, you are the laughing stock of the world...Stay on land with us, the earthlings...



I am actually counting on it, ISIS paved a way for a multilateral intervention in Syria and Iraq, a place where Irani influence was the status quo, right now the status is pretty much not quo, its not quo at all, and if things proceed as they are you will as you cleverly said remodel the Middle East, and the image that it will have will be vastly different than the one you saw yesterday. 

And please do learn to debate in a civil manner, even if you are a Barbarian it is still not an excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No no, Saudi Arabia is not a non-existent Berberian state where there are no men to defend it from rape or harassment. You get to be careful my friend ISIL is not France, they are much more savage in treating Berbers. Anyway, you're not affected by this mess as long as you live in the US to afford living. Have a nice day sweety


You need some magnifying glasses my cutie...ISIS , after they get thru with your panhandling state, they will go thru the Sauds like a hot knife thru margarin...You don't need to worry about Berbers, their territory is still un-molested and it will be kept that way...And for your ISIS, ask them why they fled from Tripoli to Benghazi...


----------



## tesla

Al-Kurdi said:


> Ataturk will protect them
> 
> View attachment 116770


these will be final your nice days just wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish-Arab Rebel Alliance May be Key to Obama’s Syrian Strategy*
BY MUTLU CIVIROGLU AND WLADIMIR VAN WILGENBURG


Now that the anti-ISIS coalition has struck Raqqa in Syria, it must seriously consider the Kurds as its most effective on the ground partners. The Obama administration needs local partners in Iraq and Syria to fight against the jihadist group, the Islamic State in Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS, ISIL, or the Islamic State) if it hopes to maintain any gains resulting from its attacks on ISIS positions. A spokesperson of the main Kurdish armed group in Syria highlighted the importance of Kurdish assets. “Whoever wants to destroy ISIS should take YPG into consideration. Let me say clearly that any strategy in Syria without YPG is doomed to fail,” the People’s Protection Units (YPG) spokesperson Polat Can said in our interview with him. Given the Kurds’ extensive experience and professionalism, they represent the best the best chance to revitalize a beleaguered Syrian resistance and help President Obama achieve his objectives.

In his September 10 speech, President Obama ruled out the Assad regime as a partner in fighting ISIS and emphasized strengthening the Syrian opposition. “We must strengthen the opposition as the best counterweight to extremists like ISIL, while pursuing the political solution necessary to solve Syria’s crisis once and for all,” he said. While admirable that the president choose not to work with a man whose preferred strategy involves bombing his own civilian population, it leaves a dearth of effective partners on the ground. However, in Syria—just as in Iraq—cooperation between Kurds and Arabs could play a key role in eliminating ISIS. US Chairman of Joint Chiefs of Staff General Martin Dempseyrecognized the fact that Kurds constitute an important part of Obama’s new strategy to fight ISIS. 

Although Iraq has witnessed firsthand the effects of ISIS-induced instability, neighboring Syria has suffered far more with the advances and atrocities of the extremist group. ISIS has succeeded in wiping out many Syrian nationalist armed groups that comprise the bulk of moderate anti-Assad opposition. Both the moderate Free Syrian Army (FSA) and the Kurds have faced attacks by ISIS, leading to incredibly large refugee flows into Turkey. Nonetheless, the Kurdish YPG forces— the armed wing of the Kurdish Democratic Union Party(PYD) in Syria—have successfully fought ISIS and won most of its battles in both Iraq and Syria. Not only was the YPG an asset in the rescue operation for thousands of Yezidis fleeing from Iraq’s Sinjar, it also secured a wide area in northern Syria from the Kurdish city of Afrin to Yarubiya, a town border to Iraq, despite the extremist push against Kurdish villages. These regions maintain relative stability compared to other parts of Syria, allowing Kurds, Arabs, and Christians to live peacefully together, thanks in large part to the ability of the YPG to keep a modicum of security.

Western diplomats have traditionally been reluctant to meet the PYD for their ties to the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), viewed as a terrorist group in the United States and Turkey. After successful operations against ISIS extremists, however, both countries have begun reevaluating their positions towards it. The Wall Street Journal reported that US officials recognize the fact that Kurdish fighters in Syria may play a critical role in the campaign against ISIS, and have conducted talks with Syrian Kurds. The success of the YPG also prompted Turkish journalist Amberin Zaman to write about how the fight against ISIS has given the YPG and the PKK more legitimacy.

For their part, the Syrian Kurds have not only expressed interest and enthusiasm in pursuing Obama strategy against ISIS, they have already laid the groundwork for cooperation with Syrian nationalists. In an interview with Voice of America (VOA), YPG Spokesman Polat Can said, “We are the most experienced military force fighting against IS, and we are willing to actively participate in the international coalition. We are currently meeting many countries on this issue including with those who are decision makers.” As the YPG continue its fight against ISIS on several fronts, it hosted a former rival on August 22. FSA Colonel Abdul Jabbar al-Oqaidi sought to mend fences with the Kurds by meeting YPG commander with General Commander of YPG Sipan Hemo in the Kurdish city of Afrin, north of Aleppo. Al-Oqaidi, the former head of the FSA’s military council in Aleppo, initially angered the Kurds by fightingjointly with Islamist groups against the Kurds in Aleppo. The FSA said it attacked the YPG for supporting Assad. Kurds allege this led to the killing of nineteen Kurdish civilians and the kidnapping of at least 400 others by the various rebel groups. 

But in January last year, alliances started to change, when the Free Syrian Army clashed with ISIS, and lost huge swaths of territory in Syria, including Raqqa and the oil fields in Deir Ezzor. This led new cooperation between rebel groups and the Kurds, resulting in an agreement between the YPG and the Ahl as-Sham operation room in April last year to fight ISIS in Aleppo, and to cooperate against Assad. On August 22, al-Oqaidi and an FSA-delegation apologized for the FSA’s past mistakes, saying that Kurds, Christians, and Arabs, should work for the overthrow of the Syrian regime. “We want to work with the Syrian National Coalition (SNC) and the FSA if they accept the rights of Kurdish people and correct past mistakes,” Hemo said in a video. In an exclusive interview, the Defense Minister of local Afrin Canton government Abdo Chilo, who took part in the meeting between the YPG and the FSA in Afrin, also told the Atlantic Council that the FSA wants to open a new page with the Kurds. “We told him we accepted his apology and we valued his visit. He realizes the power of YPG and wants closer relations with us, something we have long desired as well.”

The Kurds appear ready to fight alongside any secular group that will work for a pluralistic and democratic Syria against ISIS and the Assad regime. “We value Oqaidi’s visit and his request of help from YPG. It shows his willingness to work and create something good. We are ready to form a joint front with FSA and work against IS thugs and the brutal Assad regime,” Chilo added. YPG spokesman Polat Can told Turkey’s daily _Radikal_ that they are ready to work with anyone who is willing to fight against ISIS. “It has been over two years that we have been fighting against ISIS and like-minded extremist groups. We are keen on collaborating with moderate that respect to democracy, human rights and accept our national rights as Kurds.”

This historic meeting signifies a major starting point for effective cooperation against ISIS as well as the Assad regime. The meeting led to the formation of anew joint FSA-YPG operations room named “Euphrates Volcano” on September 10 in Kobane, which will carry out operations in areas surrounding Kobane, including the ISIS-stronghold of Raqqah. One day after its formation, the joint operation room carried out its first attack against ISIS in Qara Qawzak. Abdurrahman Saleh, a spokesperson for ISIS, confirmed in our interview with him an alliance between Syrian anti-Assad rebels and Kurds, but suggested it to be a local alliance rather than a cohesive policy. “Some battalions of al-Tawheed brigade in Aleppo cooperate with the YPG against ISIS, but I do not know if this is a general decision, or a specific case. It may be a local agreement, rather than an overall strategy,” he said.

The new rebel alliance between the Kurds and the FSA could provide a determining factor to stop the expansion of the ISIS caliphate. If the FSA and the YPG can maintain a joint front, it will likely have a major impact on the success of fight both the militant group and the Assad regime in the longer run. The YPG, with its experienced and skilled fighters and strong popular support can provide a morale boost for the secular and moderate Syrian opposition and be a determining factor in preventing ISIS expansion in Syria. For Obama and the anti-ISIS coalition, keeping the Kurds incentivized to be their boots on the ground will be the key to fighting this war.

*Wladimir van Wilgenburg*_ is an analyst of Kurdish politics for the Jamestown Foundation and a contributing writer for __Al-Monitor__. _

*Mutlu Civiroglu*_ is a Washington, DC based-journalist and Kurdish affairs analyst focusing on Syria and Turkey. He has been closely monitoring YPG's fight against IS and other jihadist groups. You can follow him on Twitter @mutludc._


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> And please do learn to debate in a civil manner, even if you are a Barbarian it is still not an excuse.


When you throw shit, I'll send you flies...I am always civil with civil and caca with caca...

Going back to the subject, they will be no boots on the ground, unless they are from the Turkey and the GCC...Turkey has her limitations due to a stability issue with the Kurds...You have the similar limitations with Shia Saudi, and your west front was overtaken by the Shia Houthis. So if the Sauds think that Iran is their sources of problems, you are being outflanked...So I doubt sincerely that KSA will send troops to Iraq or Syria to root out ISIS..


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> When you throw shit, I'll send you flies...I am always civil with civil and caca with caca...
> 
> Going back to the subject, they will be no boots on the ground, unless they are from the Turkey and the GCC...Turkey has her limitations due to a stability issue with the Kurds...You have the similar limitations with Shia Saudi, and your west front was overtaken by the Shia Houthis. So if the Sauds think that Iran is their sources of problems, you are being outflanked...So I doubt sincerely that KSA will send troops to Iraq or Syria to root out ISIS..



Western Front? Do you not know Geography? Your apparent limited knowledge of geography aside, there is no danger from Saudi Shias, many Shias have shown unparalleled levels of patriotism throughout the years, and I do agree that things could be better, however they are as much a part of the country as Hidjazis and Jizanis are. 

And the Yemen situation is not settled yet, expect a few changes to come in the upcoming days in regards to the situation there, Turkey can and if her demands are met will commit land forces into Syria, assisted by GCC forces from the South as the demands of Turkey mirrors that of the GCC. And the GCC military establishment have shown that it is prepared to lead wars on multiple fronts has the need arise. However only a fool would wish war upon their nations, so I do hope that the original and brave Syrian rebels who have made gains in recent days against both Assad and ISIS positions will continue their strings of success. 

And who do you deem "caca"? Does my race offends you? Does the flag under my profile irritates you? Is this your only paint brush that you use? That is not a civil thing to do is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Some pics I am posting it here as it is all related to the events in Kobanê
> 
> Amed (Diyarbakir)
> 
> View attachment 116679
> 
> 
> Elih(Batman)
> 
> View attachment 116681
> 
> View attachment 116682
> 
> 
> Wan(Van)
> 
> A beauty
> 
> View attachment 116683
> 
> 
> View attachment 116684
> 
> View attachment 116686
> 
> 
> Cizira, crossing border
> View attachment 116687
> 
> 
> View attachment 116688
> 
> 
> View attachment 116689
> 
> 
> View attachment 116690
> 
> 
> I wonder for how long our fellow Turks are willing to pay tax money for all the public destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, thanks



Okay, don't cry when.. Kurdish political leaders get assasinated and protestors end up in acid wells....again. You only understand from one thing and that's the Iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Alkurdi and his family...hewal...








If i was a kurdish i would never invest money in that damned city batman... thugs are they. Even kurds are not interested in city wher pkk live....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> You need some magnifying glasses my cutie...ISIS , after they get thru with your panhandling state, they will go thru the Sauds like a hot knife thru margarin...You don't need to worry about Berbers, their territory is still un-molested and it will be kept that way...And for your ISIS, ask them why they fled from Tripoli to Benghazi...


Berbers are still unmolested? You must be kidding me baby.. Then why 43% of your genetics is Arab and 37% is French? Feel free to burn the hell out of these organisms which still have Arab and French genetics in them. If I were you (God forbid) I would have chosen to burn the brain as you obviously don't use.

Anyway, for the ISIL part, we are waiting for them, you can come along with them BTW so we party... our way of course*

* Don't forget to bring tissues or diapers. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

Sinan said:


> This is where you guys wrong because of your experience but Turkish society is not Pakistani society. Their ideolology can spread as much as it spreads in US....



even all our sholars would warn our ppl, media campaign would be big, showing dead turkish soilders would spread hate against isis or any supporter.. our ppl are far different than many arabs.. but some idots would eventually join them..

but I think there wouldn't be such tolorance to them like in Germany.. you can see there salafist groubs rising not much but there are some.. that would not be possible in Turkey if we would target them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The strategic villages Sykat and Haiderat in Halab have been recaptured:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Timur

Alienoz_TR said:


> Meanwhile in the streets of Turkey...



let it burn let the houses burn down, we can say it was unsafe to send our fireman there because of protesting ppl sto



Alienoz_TR said:


> Peaceful Kurdish protestors celebrating Fire God Zardusht with molotov cocktails.



they are celebrating tausi melek.. wich is called by us and christians satan they love fire .. a good one thank you! 

so this kurds are spreading chaos in our land and expecting help from us I would not help them I do not want to help them ..
they should go to ISIS and ask for mercy..



tesla said:


> syrian kurds in ayn al arab started to blame pkk\pyd.they say that thats enough ''turk army save us''
> ha ha this is bad news for pkk supporters in turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Captured weapon from Hz in Lebanon:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

PKK is getting his @ss kicked in northern front, i mean in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

UN: Syria Declares Another 4 Chemical Facilities




UNITED NATIONS — Syria has declared four chemical weapons facilities it hadn't mentioned before, a special representative of the U.N. secretary-general told the Security Council on Tuesday. The news heightened concerns that the Syrian government hasn't been fully open about its chemical weapons program.

Diplomats said Sigrid Kaag told them during closed consultations that three of the facilities are for research and development and one is for production, and that no new chemical agents have been associated with the four sites.

The U.S. ambassador to the U.N., Samantha Power, tweeted: "Must keep pressure on regime so it doesn't hide CW capability."

A joint mission between the U.N. and the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons was tasked last year with eliminating Syria's chemical weapons program after the Security Council found rare agreement on Syria. The deal was reached under threat of U.S. airstrikes after images of civilian victims laid out after an attack on a Damascus suburb shocked the world. President Bashar Assad's government denied involvement and blamed rebel groups.

The joint U.N.-OPCW mission has said all 1,300 tons of declared chemical weapons have been removed, and attention now turns to destroying Syria's chemical weapon facilities.

Concerns remain that Syria has not made a full declaration of its chemical weapons. The United States has said it is worried that the Islamic State group, which has seized large parts of Syria, and other terrorist groups could get hold of chemical weapons if Syria is hiding any stockpiles.

The OPCW has said the dismantling of Syria's chemical weapons facilities is expected to begin this month, and the first of the 12 facilities should be destroyed by the end of November. The global chemical weapons watchdog also has said it is still working with the government to resolve discrepancies in its chemical weapons declaration.

Kaag also told diplomats Tuesday that an OPCW fact-finding mission found chlorine had been used "systematically and repeatedly" in attacks as recently as August, Power tweeted.

Lithuania's mission to the U.N. tweeted: "Connect the dots: @OPCW sure chlorine used in #Syria, witnesses saw it dropped by helicopters, which only Assad has. Who's responsible?"

The fact-finding mission last month said it was virtually certain chlorine had been used as a chemical weapon in northern Syria this year. The mission did not assign blame, but British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond said its findings "corroborate allegations that the Assad regime is continuing to use chemical weapons in Syria, in violation of the Chemical Weapons Convention."

Both sides in Syria's conflict, now in its fourth year, have blamed one another for using chlorine and other chemical weapons. The fighting has killed more than 190,000 people and sent millions fleeing into neighboring countries.

The U.N.'s mandate for the joint mission with the OPCW ended Sept. 30, and the OPCW will handle work from now on.
UN: Syria Declares Another 4 Chemical Facilities - ABC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> IS video. Kobani street fight:




Wow, that city is a goner.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> IS video. Kobani street fight:



Fake. It says Mujahids vs. Nusayri in the subtitles.


----------



## 500

Yes its old video from Tel Arn, mea culpa.


----------



## Hussein

faute avouée faute à demi pardonnée


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> Western Front? Do you not know Geography? Your apparent limited knowledge of geography aside, there is no danger from Saudi Shias, many Shias have shown unparalleled levels of patriotism throughout the years, and I do agree that things could be better, however they are as much a part of the country as Hidjazis and Jizanis are.


Please, you want to argue your point, leave the sarcasm. I don't take it well from citizen of spinless states...
Going back to the subject, I didn't say that those region are not fully Saudi, what I said there is unhappy Saudis and mainly Shia that want the statu quo changed...There is a big difference between loving a country and loving the system, they may love Saudi Arabia, their birth place but they despise the condition imposed on the them by the sectarian Sauds..



> And the Yemen situation is not settled yet, expect a few changes to come in the upcoming days in regards to the situation there,


Yemen question is settled, with the united nation mediation...The Houthis, remember them the one that gave yours, Jordan and Moroccans a lesson in fighting ...they are in full control of Yemen and if you don't know it they are shia and leaning toward Iran your arch enemy...


> Turkey can and if her demands are met will commit land forces into Syria, assisted by GCC forces from the South as the demands of Turkey mirrors that of the GCC. And the GCC military establishment have shown that it is prepared to lead wars on multiple fronts has the need arise. However only a fool would wish war upon their nations, so I do hope that the original and brave Syrian rebels who have made gains in recent days against both Assad and ISIS positions will continue their strings of success.



Turkey will never send troops to Syria for fear that Turkish kurds may join the Syrian Kurds and rebel...GCC is incapable to conduct any war, and if ISIS, god forbid, reach the Saudi border, it will be run for your life situation...That's the reality my friend, there is not a fighting bone in your body...Everything was given to you, made for you and built for you..and always someone was contracted to defend you...



> And who do you deem "caca"? Does my race offends you? Does the flag under my profile irritates you? Is this your only paint brush that you use? That is not a civil thing to do is it?


Your race doesn't offend me or any race for that matter, you are the one that sometimes act like the high and mighty...Your flag doesn't bother me either..its your flag and like any other flag it has a meaning and command a respect as any symbol in this world...I am very bad painter, I prefer a chisel to a paint brush...I used "caca" to your "overlord"...
By now, I am sure by now you know me..If you want to argue with civility on anything, I am your man...If you chose your "overlord" I am your man too, but of different kind..


----------



## Mosamania

Ceylal said:


> Please, you want to argue your point, leave the sarcasm. I don't take it well from citizen of spinless states...
> Going back to the subject, I didn't say that those region are not fully Saudi, what I said there is unhappy Saudis and mainly Shia that want the statu quo changed...There is a big difference between loving a country and loving the system, they may love Saudi Arabia, their birth place but they despise the condition imposed on the them by the sectarian Sauds..
> 
> 
> Yemen question is settled, with the united nation mediation...The Houthis, remember them the one that gave yours, Jordan and Moroccans a lesson in fighting ...they are in full control of Yemen and if you don't know it they are shia and leaning toward Iran your arch enemy...
> 
> 
> Turkey will never send troops to Syria for fear that Turkish kurds may join the Syrian Kurds and rebel...GCC is incapable to conduct any war, and if ISIS, god forbid, reach the Saudi border, it will be run for your life situation...That's the reality my friend, there is not a fighting bone in your body...Everything was given to you, made for you and built for you..and always someone was contracted to defend you...
> 
> 
> Your race doesn't offend me or any race for that matter, you are the one that sometimes act like the high and mighty...Your flag doesn't bother me either..its your flag and like any other flag it has a meaning and command a respect as any symbol in this world...I am very bad painter, I prefer a chisel to a paint brush...I used "caca" to your "overlord"...
> By now, I am sure by now you know me..If you want to argue with civility on anything, I am your man...If you chose your "overlord" I am your man too, but of different kind..
> 
> View attachment 117374



If you want to be taken seriously then you are the one who should drop the high and mighty act of yours, then learn to talk respectfully to other nations, I have never not once responded to you by even criticizing Algeria, I respect Algeria, hell, you will find the one that gave you most likes in the Algerian armed forces thread is me, all you have to do is learn to debate in a civil manner in matters we disagree upon. 

Using such words such as disrespecting our military establishment is effectively insulting our nation, and you be sure that such a thing will not generate any good will, we have proven our military prowess time and again, and military and policy go hand in hand, and if we look at Saudi military history, The Third Saudi state military establishment is yet to lose a single battle (Except for the first offensive against Hijaz due to British aerial bombing). But the end result of that war was won. And wars that is impossible for us to win we win by conducting successful policy, because only a fool enters a war that they are sure to lose in, if anything we have proved time and again that we are no fools. If you wish to debate in a civil manner then we can talk in further detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

İf US step to Assad or Iran they can kiss Turkey as an ally goodbye.



Sinan said:


> Okay, don't cry when.. Kurdish political leaders get assasinated and protestors end up in acid wells....again. You only understand from one thing and that's the Iron fist.


Destroying Kurdish property will only turn the people against pkk. Let them make those mistakes. They will loose the war that is going in people's hearts. If they continue like monkeys they will also loose support from abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Turkey became Jihadist highway... the article explains how ISIS has multiple recruitment offices in Turkey and the AKP is "turning" blind eyes on them and allowing them to have free activities in Turkey... 

A Smuggler Explains How He Helped Fighters Along 'Jihadi Highway' : Parallels : NPR


----------



## Timur

Syrian Lion said:


> Turkey became Jihadist highway... the article explains how ISIS has multiple recruitment offices in Turkey and the AKP is "turning" blind eyes on them and allowing them to have free activities in Turkey...



man you have time.. repeating it everytime makes it not true.. my secterian syrian terrorist cat for now I support ISIS in my heart.. why?
they are kicking PKK or any other Kurdish Terrorists in the butt 
they are kicking Iranian Terroristretards in the butt
they are kicking Assad Terroristslave of retards in the butt 
and they are fighting those Hesbolla terrorists..

let them kick those worthless beeings I am watching and enjoying the show! 

I cannot belive this it is like a dream... our enemys are suffering while we have nothing to fear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Turkey calls on US to intensify airstrikes against ISIL in Kobane - DIPLOMACY

Kobane gets first Turkish aid as Syrian Kurds plead for corridor - INTERNATIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Please, you want to argue your point, leave the sarcasm. I don't take it well from citizen of spinless states...
> Going back to the subject, I didn't say that those region are not fully Saudi, what I said there is unhappy Saudis and mainly Shia that want the statu quo changed...There is a big difference between loving a country and loving the system, they may love Saudi Arabia, their birth place but they despise the condition imposed on the them by the sectarian Sauds..
> 
> 
> Yemen question is settled, with the united nation mediation...The Houthis, remember them the one that gave yours, Jordan and Moroccans a lesson in fighting ...they are in full control of Yemen and if you don't know it they are shia and leaning toward Iran your arch enemy...
> 
> 
> Turkey will never send troops to Syria for fear that Turkish kurds may join the Syrian Kurds and rebel...GCC is incapable to conduct any war, and if ISIS, god forbid, reach the Saudi border, it will be run for your life situation...That's the reality my friend, there is not a fighting bone in your body...Everything was given to you, made for you and built for you..and always someone was contracted to defend you...
> 
> 
> Your race doesn't offend me or any race for that matter, you are the one that sometimes act like the high and mighty...Your flag doesn't bother me either..its your flag and like any other flag it has a meaning and command a respect as any symbol in this world...I am very bad painter, I prefer a chisel to a paint brush...I used "caca" to your "overlord"...
> By now, I am sure by now you know me..If you want to argue with civility on anything, I am your man...If you chose your "overlord" I am your man too, but of different kind..
> 
> View attachment 117374





Mosamania said:


> If you want to be taken seriously then you are the one who should drop the high and mighty act of yours, then learn to talk respectfully to other nations, I have never not once responded to you by even criticizing Algeria, I respect Algeria, hell, you will find the one that gave you most likes in the Algerian armed forces thread is me, all you have to do is learn to debate in a civil manner in matters we disagree upon.
> 
> Using such words such as disrespecting our military establishment is effectively insulting our nation, and you be sure that such a thing will not generate any good will, we have proven our military prowess time and again, and military and policy go hand in hand, and if we look at Saudi military history, The Third Saudi state military establishment is yet to lose a single battle (Except for the first offensive against Hijaz due to British aerial bombing). But the end result of that war was won. And wars that is impossible for us to win we win by conducting successful policy, because only a fool enters a war that they are sure to lose in, if anything we have proved time and again that we are no fools. If you wish to debate in a civil manner then we can talk in further detail.


This kind of language doesn't work with him. You need to tame him so he can respect you, he and his people are used to it. As for the debate part, I find it really strange that someone like you still think that this creature is worth debating, he is too dumb to grasp anything let alone geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CC (Crusader Coalition) tactics is amusing. They did not bomb IS when they were advancing towards Kobane, but started bombing Kobane after IS entered it.

Yesterday CC bombed the abandoned 93th base for whole day.


----------



## tyrant

500 said:


> They all lack additional mags. So fortunately its only posing.
> 
> List of crusader attacks in Iraq and Syria:
> 
> View attachment 116466
> 
> 
> At Mosul Dam area US provided quite effective CAS for Kurds which allowed them to capture it from IS. All the rest strikes are merely symbolic.



It is really appalling to see that "*so much boasted air-force*" doing nothing in practice despite having courageous kurdish worriers on the ground against a group of uneducated thugs. 
Why is that?



500 said:


> CC (Crusader Coalition) tactics is amusing. They did not bomb IS when they were advancing towards Kobane, but started bombing Kobane after IS entered it.
> 
> Yesterday CC bombed the abandoned 93th base for whole day.



Nope. They were bombing ISIS before that.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Good news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519726746216591361
Since holiday is over, I may not update news regularly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519733765812154369


----------



## tyrant

@500 It was mentioned by Israeli think-tanks that "*Kurds are their natural fiend in the region"*.
What did Israel do for them other than congratulating their independence and then watching them being slaughtered and enslaved and sold in slave markets?


----------



## 500

tyrant said:


> @500 It was mentioned by Israeli think-tanks that "*Kurds are their natural fiend in the region"*.
> What did Israel do for them other than congratulating their independence and then watching them being slaughtered and enslaved and sold in slave markets?


We have some ties with Iraqi Kurds. Syrian Kurds always were in bed with Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyrant

500 said:


> We have some ties with Iraqi Kurds. Syrian Kurds always were in bed with Assad.



Iraqi Kurds (Yazidis) were the most enslaved, raped and sold in slave markets. What kind of *effective* help did they get from their natural friend in the region, other than the first welcome/congratulation letter for independence?


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> CC (*Crusader Coalition*) tactics is amusing.


I know what you did there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

tyrant said:


> Iraqi Kurds (Yazidis) were the most enslaved, raped and sold in slave markets. What kind of *effective* help did they get from their natural friend in the region, other than the first welcome/congratulation letter for independence?


Iraqi Kurds are in much better position than any other Iraqis.


----------



## tesla

diyarbakır






van
Turkish police says that ''long live İS


----------



## manlion

PressTV - Kurds getting upper hand in battle for Kobani

According to reports on Wednesday, the Kurdish fighters, who know the battle field in the area much better than the Takfiris, have driven the militants out of several areas in the southern part of the strategic town.

Mustafa Ebdi, a Kurdish journalist and activist from Kobani, stated in a message posted on Facebook that the streets of the Maqtala neighborhood in southeastern Kobani are full of the bodies of ISIL terrorists.

The Kurdish journalist, however, alarmed that the “humanitarian situation is difficult and people need food and water.”

The so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights has also confirmed that the terrorists have pulled back from several areas of Kobani


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Good news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519726746216591361
> Since holiday is over, I may not update news regularly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519733765812154369


SOHR confirms rebel advance:

Aleppo province: Ahrar al-Sham movement fighters have taken over the villages of Qashouta, al-Baraznia, Deman, al-Ezraa al-Tahtatnia and al-Zeraa al-Foukania after violent clashes against regime forces, the clashes continue between the two sides around al-Adnania village , accompanied by bombing with 10 explosive barrels on the area .
Clashes renewed between al Nusra Front, Ansra al Din Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported NDF, al Quds al Filastini Brigade, Hezbollah and Shia fighters from Iran and Afaghanestan in Aziza village south of Aleppo, and in Jam'ia al-Zahraa west of Aleppo.

Aleppo province: Ahrar al-Sham movement... - Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook

Qashouta:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

al-Baraznia:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Deman:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

al-Zeraa:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mosamania said:


> If you want to be taken seriously then you are the one who should drop the high and mighty act of yours, then learn to talk respectfully to other nations, I have never not once responded to you by even criticizing Algeria, I respect Algeria, hell, you will find the one that gave you most likes in the Algerian armed forces thread is me, all you have to do is learn to debate in a civil manner in matters we disagree upon.


Sorry, my friend I don't live in fantasy Island..I don't embellish things...I am as hard on my country country too, you have just to see the thread on Algeria as seen by the Algerian press. Pointing to our shortcoming is not a lack a respect to our country.



> Using such words such as disrespecting our military establishment is effectively insulting our nation, and you be sure that such a thing will not generate any good will, we have proven our military prowess time and again, and military and policy go hand in hand, and if we look at Saudi military history, The Third Saudi state military establishment is yet to lose a single battle (Except for the first offensive against Hijaz due to British aerial bombing). But the end result of that war was won. And wars that is impossible for us to win we win by conducting successful policy, because only a fool enters a war that they are sure to lose in, if anything we have proved time and again that we are no fools. If you wish to debate in a civil manner then we can talk in further detail.


If we had good armies, if we have armies like a real army and not a symphony to amuse the gallery. Israel, with a population of mere 4 million, would have whip us not twice but a every armed confrontation...22 countries with 225 millions peoples at that time...that's just like a flee taking on a buffalo and winning...If our armies are that good we wouldn't have desert storm and the one one that followed, if our armies are good and every league from the Arab league to the ICC, America, France, GB and NATO wouldn't use us as their pissing tree...
So we can talk how arabs and muslims are great, beautiful, tall, even if we are lying to ourselves and to our childrens...and continue to spread the same euphoria propagated by our respective governments and our schools. Man , we lied, we truncated the truth of our history , so much that we start believing it...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> This kind of language doesn't work with him. You need to tame him so he can respect you, he and his people are used to it. As for the debate part, I find it really strange that someone like you still think that this creature is worth debating, he is too dumb to grasp anything let alone geopolitics.


A panhandling country should allow its citizens talk..
the land of the "Free men"


----------



## Ceylal

These Imazighen descendants, of Shashnak II, who defeated Judah, showed you the way to greatness and dignity when the Arab nation faced destruction from Judah's descendants...Amazing how history repeats itself!
Are you still there oh great citizen of the panhandling wren kingdom, kingdom of doom where women are still killed to defend men's honor when they can't get an erection! , Where infant girls are buried alive.....etc....


----------



## al-Hasani

Why is this Berbarian Abeed still barking like some chronically ill psychiatric patient?

My Berbarian Abeed you are stateless and represent a few million of your fellow Berbarians. Thanks for the laugh and your little "map" though.

I don't think that there is any need to say more. I think that you have proven your gigantic delusion time upon time.

Please do us all a favor and stick to your native Northern Mali where you brethren were humiliated by your fellow Sub-Saharan Africans from Southern Mali.

Lol, that guy is hilarious. It's like walking in a zoo and staring at the main attraction that you have paid for initially and were the most eager to see.

Non-existent Berbarianistan most STROONK "country" in the world! Ceylal I, Emperor of Berbarianistan and the most decorated fighting pilot in the world. He prefers to strike at night where everyone else is handicapped! Especially the Egyptians.

In reality, Ceylal I, Emperor of Barbarianistan is now only ruling one of the apartment blocks at his local ghetto. How the MIGHTY have fallen!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

I love this map. Really. _Oh my God _! It's just a wonderful joke ! I am literally dead ! 


...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> View attachment 118979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118980
> 
> 
> 
> I love this map. Really. _Oh my God _! It's just a wonderful joke ! I am literally dead !
> 
> 
> ...



"Reality" although there is no country called "Kabylie" either.





It's the best thing that I have ever seen in terms of maps.

The closets that he will ever come to a Berbarianistan are the few tents in their native Northern Mali.









Berbarianistan STROONK!

Anyway let us not be too harsh on him. After all he is a Berbarian and besides there is only a few millions of them left and all of them have Arab ancestry and God's know what ancestry by now. He even admitted so himself in the past!



> Admit what? How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? *And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture*... For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



Post 21 below;

9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection | Page 2

He is a clown. All he is doing is insulting and then crying when we reply and ironically he never gets banned despite starting 99% of all the discussions. Arabs in Iraq, KSA, Egypt, Turks, French etc. have been targeted by him for no reason. The list is long. He should stick to his GlobalResearch (Farsi Mullah and Russian propaganda mouthpiece) and other such news. This guy still lives like the world was engaged in the Cold War yet lives in the US. Like another, clown, "Syrian Lion"!

Arabs and Berbers are actually distantly related and most Northern Africans have both Arab and Berber blood in them by now so there is no need to create any animosity nor do I have any problem with Berbers whatsoever but this clown asks for such replies time and time again. He does not get it.

From now on he is completely ignored by me until he changes his approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@Ceylal @al-Hasani 

How did we come from Syria to Algeria?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Alienoz_TR said:


> @Ceylal @al-Hasani
> 
> How did we come from Syria to Algeria?




Sorry ! It's true...  

@al-Hasani Some serious now !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

tesla said:


> Turkish police says that ''long live İS



I can fully understand why he said it.. if it is annoying for me to see those bastard kurds in germany and turkey (kurds are atacking muslims and salafists) and these police men are fighting with them they have to deal with them and they see the stupidy of them in real life.. so I would say excat the same thing.. I would rise the banner of grey wolf... 

you arn't allowed to shoot them you canot do much so hurt them by saying some uncomfortable things.. every nation would fire and kill some of these idiots if they do not obey..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> @Ceylal @al-Hasani
> 
> How did we come from Syria to Algeria?


Just replying to a panhandling wren kingdom's citizen out of touch...
For El hassani, is what I called the village idiot..more he posts, more he maks Saudis looks stupid and backwards...And this energumen suppose to be educated...Looking at Elhassani, it doesn't come at a surprise what the rest of the world thinks about them as bedouins that haven't moved to stone age era...A bunch that prefer to abuse donkeys and camel instead of sleeping where there wifes.. berber history is real and rich...Arabs have no history of their own..Their respective states were given to them, houses built for them and borders defended for them..All the muslim civilisation they claim, was made by others...their history is a lie, their whole being is a lie..They joined the coalition in the air...Our friend El hassani, forget to tell you that it the Americain that take to the target and bring them back home , otherwise they wouldn't know their head from their asses..This is the country that spend more than Russia and China for defence! Just wait until ISIS reaches their borders and you will see our El Hassani and others like him scramble to the safety of Cairo....Let get back to Syria


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Sorry, my friend I don't live in *fantasy Island*..I don't *embellish things*...



Yes, you do 



Ceylal said:


> View attachment 118902

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

16 PYD militants were apprehended by Turkish Armed Forces after escaping from Ayn Al Arab / Kobane to Turkish side.

TSK: 16 terörist yakalandı - Milliyet.com.tr


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-IS sources started to reveal photos related to Ayn Al Arab assault. For now, I have seen some captured equipment and militants rushing house to house battle.

I will update soon, inshallah.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hezbollah's lies are exposed.
-----------//--//------------

*The tragedy of a former resistance*
*With its change of strategy and intervention in the Syrian war, Hezbollah is the crow that tried to imitate the partridge and forgot its own walking style*




Twenty-four hours after the Brital Mountains attack, the Al-Nusra Front – Al-Qaeda in Syria – published a video showing the various stages of a military operation that targeted a Hezbollah position outside Brital, not far from the city of Baalbek.


On October 5, clashes broke out on the Bekaa side of the Anti-Lebanon Mountain Range, and involved at least four positions. This time, the clashes were relatively distant from Arsal. The fighters came from Syria’s Assal al-Ward area, crossed the supposed border and penetrated several kilometers into Lebanese territory before setting up artillery. Their foot soldiers then proceeded to infiltrate a Hezbollah position, supposed to function as a monitoring and early-warning post, where they carried out a classic guerrilla attack. The fighters eventually took control of the position, killed those in it, and then seized the ammunition and withdrew to the mountains once again as the wounded fled.


*In the first hours of the clash, the only information came from the Lebanese side; either security sources or people who had fled the area near the fighting. The violence of the artillery response suggested that ferocious battles were underway in the mountains. Hezbollah leaked information to news agencies – the French press in particular – saying that hundreds of fighters had attacked their position, and later on that two of its members had been killed. Meanwhile, party supporters in Baalbek where calling on residents to donate blood from every group to the area’s hospitals.


Initial information was that dozens of Nusra members had been killed, similar numbers injured, and that artillery shelling had continued into the night. Later, additional information was leaked to journalists about Lebanese Armed Forces participation in shelling operations and the recapture of all the positions.


The next day, the Nusra Front published a video and we were confronted with two stories. Hezbollah can easily change its version, especially as it has not yet released it as an official statement, while the Al-Qaeda affiliate’s recorded story was quickly removed from YouTube.


Hezbollah later announced that of eight of its members had been killed; most of them from Bekaa areas near the scene of the clash, while Nusra said it had killed 11 Hezbollah members and announced the death of one of its own. The losses to each side are no longer very different, with the former attacker now occupying a defensive position. Salafist fighters have become adept at guerrilla warfare and begun to confront the former master with its own tactics.*


For a long time Hezbollah trained its fighters for surprise guerilla warfare and defense in small groups. Its activities in resisting Israel were made legend, and the image of fighters taking part in that resistance was romanticized. This attracted young volunteers and earned the reverence of the masses.


The party’s military media was responsible for promoting the image of a resistance fighter who climbed the mountains to strike the occupier in the hills; a fighter who returned with minimal losses, sowing fear in his enemy’s heart and destroying his morale. This image would never have waned if the party had not gone to war in Syria and been forced to play the role of its former enemy: a semi-regular force facing a people’s resistance (regardless of the fact that the group which carried out this latest attack is ideologically and organizationally affiliated with Al-Qaeda.)


Today, Hezbollah is living the nightmare it once inflicted on the Israeli occupation by using small groups of fighters and swift withdrawals. It is being attacked by small groups, no bigger than two platoons, or 50 members. They kill, wound and plunder as much as they like before withdrawing. Worse than that, they film the insides of positions and the TOW missiles being taken away; something the party was never able to accomplish against its Israeli enemy.


The party occupied the upper hills of the Anti-Lebanon Mountain range to protect its military compounds further inland and prevent supplies from reaching fighters in Syria’s Qalamoun Mountains, but these positions, which are supposed to be early warning posts, have become more like the Israeli positions that once stood in the hills of southern Lebanon – fixed targets for fighters prepared to engage in the tough work of guerilla warfare.


Today, with its change of strategy and intervention in the Syrian war alongside Bashar al-Assad’s regime, Hezbollah is living the proverb of the crow that tried to imitate the steps of the partridge only to fail and forget its own steps. It is the tragedy of a former resistance that is now being attacked using its own tactics.

The tragedy of a former resistance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Islamic State supporters in Ma'an, Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> CC (Crusader Coalition) tactics is amusing. They did not bomb IS when they were advancing towards Kobane, but started bombing Kobane after IS entered it.
> 
> Yesterday CC bombed the abandoned 93th base for whole day.


The coalition isn't just about bombing everything. Conducts have to be carefully implemented. That's why Obama personally authorizes every single strike in Syria unlike in Iraq. This is to ensure that US isn't dragged into Syrian civil war and also not to anger and push the majority Syrian sunni Arabs toward the extremists. No one intervened when those Syrians experienced hundreds of Kobane-like scenarios during the past 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels with the captured equipments from Assad troops. In Tel Harrah, Daraa.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Islamic State supporters in Ma'an, Jordan.



This is due to poverty and neglect. You will not find ISIS supporters among the educated class or prosperous areas of the Muslim world aside from your 1 or 2 odd cases such as OBL that was born to immense richness but choose another path.

Jordan seriously needs to do something before they start killing people in Jordan.

@BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo

Now I would personally like the richer Arab countries to show solidarity with our brothers and sisters in Jordan and help them in whatever way to combat ISIS and remove the reasons to why they get support in the first place.

Which are unemployment, poverty etc. This is also the case in Iraq, Syria etc. Doing all that will solve much of the problem. I know that this is already done but it could be done at a faster rate and more intensively. But the ME are not really blessed with sane rulers by far so what to expect really?

Give the job to a few educated PDF members and they would do a better job. Almost.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Some of the photos from Ayn Al Arab. More in the net. I decided not to post everyone of them.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> CC (Crusader Coalition) tactics is amusing. They did not bomb IS when they were advancing towards Kobane, but started bombing Kobane after IS entered it.
> 
> Yesterday CC bombed the abandoned 93th base for whole day.


I don't assume you are being sarcastic, and if not, you and I agree finally agree on something for the first time.


----------



## DizuJ

John Kerry hints protecting Kobani is not priority - ITV News


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> Hezbollah's lies are exposed.
> -----------//--//------------
> 
> *The tragedy of a former resistance*
> *With its change of strategy and intervention in the Syrian war, Hezbollah is the crow that tried to imitate the partridge and forgot its own walking style*
> View attachment 119120
> 
> Twenty-four hours after the Brital Mountains attack, the Al-Nusra Front – Al-Qaeda in Syria – published a video showing the various stages of a military operation that targeted a Hezbollah position outside Brital, not far from the city of Baalbek.
> 
> 
> On October 5, clashes broke out on the Bekaa side of the Anti-Lebanon Mountain Range, and involved at least four positions. This time, the clashes were relatively distant from Arsal. The fighters came from Syria’s Assal al-Ward area, crossed the supposed border and penetrated several kilometers into Lebanese territory before setting up artillery. Their foot soldiers then proceeded to infiltrate a Hezbollah position, supposed to function as a monitoring and early-warning post, where they carried out a classic guerrilla attack. The fighters eventually took control of the position, killed those in it, and then seized the ammunition and withdrew to the mountains once again as the wounded fled.
> 
> 
> *In the first hours of the clash, the only information came from the Lebanese side; either security sources or people who had fled the area near the fighting. The violence of the artillery response suggested that ferocious battles were underway in the mountains. Hezbollah leaked information to news agencies – the French press in particular – saying that hundreds of fighters had attacked their position, and later on that two of its members had been killed. Meanwhile, party supporters in Baalbek where calling on residents to donate blood from every group to the area’s hospitals.
> 
> Initial information was that dozens of Nusra members had been killed, similar numbers injured, and that artillery shelling had continued into the night. Later, additional information was leaked to journalists about Lebanese Armed Forces participation in shelling operations and the recapture of all the positions.
> 
> The next day, the Nusra Front published a video and we were confronted with two stories. Hezbollah can easily change its version, especially as it has not yet released it as an official statement, while the Al-Qaeda affiliate’s recorded story was quickly removed from YouTube.
> 
> Hezbollah later announced that of eight of its members had been killed; most of them from Bekaa areas near the scene of the clash, while Nusra said it had killed 11 Hezbollah members and announced the death of one of its own. The losses to each side are no longer very different, with the former attacker now occupying a defensive position. Salafist fighters have become adept at guerrilla warfare and begun to confront the former master with its own tactics.*
> 
> 
> For a long time Hezbollah trained its fighters for surprise guerilla warfare and defense in small groups. Its activities in resisting Israel were made legend, and the image of fighters taking part in that resistance was romanticized. This attracted young volunteers and earned the reverence of the masses.
> 
> 
> The party’s military media was responsible for promoting the image of a resistance fighter who climbed the mountains to strike the occupier in the hills; a fighter who returned with minimal losses, sowing fear in his enemy’s heart and destroying his morale. This image would never have waned if the party had not gone to war in Syria and been forced to play the role of its former enemy: a semi-regular force facing a people’s resistance (regardless of the fact that the group which carried out this latest attack is ideologically and organizationally affiliated with Al-Qaeda.)
> 
> 
> Today, Hezbollah is living the nightmare it once inflicted on the Israeli occupation by using small groups of fighters and swift withdrawals. It is being attacked by small groups, no bigger than two platoons, or 50 members. They kill, wound and plunder as much as they like before withdrawing. Worse than that, they film the insides of positions and the TOW missiles being taken away; something the party was never able to accomplish against its Israeli enemy.
> 
> 
> The party occupied the upper hills of the Anti-Lebanon Mountain range to protect its military compounds further inland and prevent supplies from reaching fighters in Syria’s Qalamoun Mountains, but these positions, which are supposed to be early warning posts, have become more like the Israeli positions that once stood in the hills of southern Lebanon – fixed targets for fighters prepared to engage in the tough work of guerilla warfare.
> 
> 
> Today, with its change of strategy and intervention in the Syrian war alongside Bashar al-Assad’s regime, Hezbollah is living the proverb of the crow that tried to imitate the steps of the partridge only to fail and forget its own steps. It is the tragedy of a former resistance that is now being attacked using its own tactics.
> 
> The tragedy of a former resistance




I always said, Hizb is nothing but an over inflated Iranian propagabda machine in the region, nothing more nothing less, yeah they get the mist money out of all terrorist groups in the past, but it shot itself in the foot once it helped Assad against the people. Hizb died the day they entred Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> I always said, Hizb is nothing but an over inflated Iranian propagabda machine in the region, nothing more nothing less, yeah they get the mist money out of all terrorist groups in the past, but it shot itself in the foot once it helped Assad against the people. Hizb died the day they entred Syria.



I saw the video. I saw the Hezbollah death. From the hill where they stood, they were looking at the city of Brital. Lotsa equipments were captured, inc. Missiles. Dunno which type was the missiles?!...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US after foothold to bring down Assad

Washington is intentionally using ISIL to gain a foothold in Syria rather than stop training terrorists, says an analyst.*

Daniel Patrick Welch, political commentator from Boston, told Press TV in an interview on Tuesday that if the United States was serious, it would do two things.

“One is to stop the funding – turn off the tap for all the terrorists fighting in Syria - and two, coordinate with the Syrian government to fight off this horrible scourge.”

“And they are not willing to do either because it is disingenuous. What they want is a foothold in Syria to bring down the Assad government,” the analyst said, referring to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Welch also said the US is intentionally allowing ISIL to reach the strategic northern town of Kobani near the border with Turkey.

“By mistake they claim to have bombed grain silos, oil refineries, a Syrian brigade and many civilians – That’s all apparently by mistake; but on purpose they haven’t managed to stop this advance in the north.”

Heavy urban warfare is underway between Kurdish forces and the ISIL terrorists in the eastern parts of Kobani. The Kurdish forces have forced ISIL to pull back from some neighborhoods, but the terrorists are advancing into the southwest of the town.

The ISIL militants launched attacks on Kobani about three weeks ago. Some 200,000 people, mainly Kurds, have been forced from their homes by the attacks so far.

The United States and its Arab allies began airstrikes targeting ISIL positions in late September. Kurdish authorities say the attacks are not working.

The political commentator said the United States has not been “serious about confronting ISIL,” because Washington has been “instrumental in funding and training” them.

“Since their stated aim is the ouster of the elected government (in Syria), it is just another regime change operation and this is another vignette in that whole saga.”

PressTV - US after foothold to bring down Assad: Commentator


*US, UK considering buffer zone for Turkey*

*The UK and the US say they are ready to examine the Turkish idea of setting up a buffer zone in Syria to protect refugees fleeing ISIL violence.*

US Secretary of State John Kerry made the announcement on Wednesday in a joint press conference with British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond in Washington DC.

_*“The buffer zone is an idea that's out there, it's worth examining, it's worth looking at very, very closely," said Kerry.*_

The US secretary of state added that creating a buffer zone will be one of the issues General John Allen, President Barack Obama's anti-ISIL envoy, would be discussing with Turkish officials during an upcoming two-day meeting in Turkey.

Kerry said the two sides would also discuss what role Turkey will take up following the release of the Turkish hostages held by ISIL, adding that the so-called coalition led by the US against

ISIL is trying to deprive the terrorist group of its overall ability, not only in Kobani, a Syrian border town with Turkey, but also elsewhere in Syria and in Iraq.

Hammond, for his part said, the UK would continue to work closely with its coalition partners on further actions against ISIL militants.

_*"We'd have to explore with our other allies and partners what is meant by a buffer zone, how such a concept would work,” said Hammond, adding, “But I certainly wouldn't want to rule it out at this stage."*_

The buffer zone has been proposed by Turkey in a bid to protect its border against ISIL and to provide security for Syrians fleeing the onslaught by the militants.

The latest reports suggest that Kurdish fighters in Kobani are getting the upper hand in the urban warfare between them and the Takfiri ISIL terrorists.

The intense fighting for the strategic town has forced nearly 200,000 people to take refuge in Turkey.

The UN envoy to Syria, Staffan de Mistura, has called for an urgent international response to prevent Kobani from falling into the hands of the ISIL terrorists.

PressTV - US, UK considering buffer zone for Turkey​


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Reports coming for IS conquest of the city of Ayn Al Arab. Final statement awaiting.

Meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519923106975318016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Source: SOHR -IMPORTANT-

The violent clashes in the town of al Sfireh in the northern eastern countryside of Aleppo have still erupted between the Islamic movement of Ahraro al- Sham and the regime forces, where the clashes resulted in the death of 14 soldiers from the regime forces and 5 fighters at least from Ahraro al- Sham, as well as Ahraro al- Sham fighters could take control over the villages of Qashotah, al Barzaneyyi, Diman, al Zera’ah al Tehtaneyyi and al Zera’ah al Foqaneyyi in a battle named “ Zaeir al Ahrar” ( the freemen roar). This battle, as what is mentioned in a statement by the Movement, aimed to “strike three sites of the army which are al Adnaneyyi, al Zera’ah al Foqaneyyi and al Zera’ah al Tehtaneyyi in order to open a road to attack the Defense Factories from which the helicopters take off in order to drop barrel bombs onto Aleppo, Idelb and Hama. In a case of controlling the Defense Factories the main supply line for the regime forces in Aleppo will be cut off”. Information reported that the Movement’s fighters could destroy 2 helicopters trying to take off from the Defense Factories.

The importance of taking control over the Defense Factories, which are adjacent to the town of al Sfireh, comes from being the start point of the military operations of the regime army supported by militiamen towards the fronts of the Industrial Area, al Sheikh Najjar, the Central Prison of Aleppo and the airbase of al Nayrab. This also will led to cut off the supply line of the regime forces from Aleppo to Hama from Khanaser side. These factories produce the barrel bombs that dropped onto the city of Aleppo and its countryside.

In addition to, the control of these factories will led to besiege the regime forces inside the town of al Sfireh as well as the two towns of Tal Aran and Tal Hasel located in the northwest of al Sfireh by Ahraro al- Sham Movement and Islamic State which bombarded few hours ago areas in the regime- held towns of Tal Aran and Tal Hasel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Impotent U.S. Airstrikes, Passive Turks and an ISIS Triumph*
Kobani has become the Kurds’ Alamo as they fight ISIS in Syria. Nobody’s coming to help them, and if and when they fall, the repercussions will be felt for years to come.
ATMANEK, Turkey — At dusk on Friday evening the crackle of automatic gunfire, the whoosh of rockets and the sickening roar of tank shells echoed from the fighting in Kobani, Syria, less than a mile away. We stood on the rooftop of a derelict farmhouse meters away from a Turkish tank and a razor wire fence marking the end of Turkey.

Nearby a family of Turkish Kurds busied themselves in their fields piling vegetables onto a donkey-drawn cart. Look the other way though, towards Syria as the sun melted in a red glow under the horizon, and the occasional rocket and flare flashed across the skyline.

Another day in a desperate fight was ending in the Kurds’ Alamo. And as with the 13-day last stand of the Texans James Bowie and William B. Travis there was no relief in sight.

In the morning Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu told journalists in a briefing in Ankara that his government would do what it could to prevent the mainly Kurdish town of Kobani, known as Ain al-Arab to the Arabs, from falling to the militants of the Islamic State, formerly known as the Islamic State of Iraq and Sham (ISIS).
“We wouldn’t want Kobani to fall,” he said.

It is hard to tell though.

Despite the Turkish parliament giving the government powers to order cross-border military incursions into Syria, there were no signs yesterday of any Turkish military buildup. Along the border every quarter of a mile or so there was a tank or armored vehicle parked with turrets pointing towards Kobani, but they didn’t thunder. Yet if Kobani falls, the strategic victory for ISIS will mean it controls much of the long Syrian frontier with a nation that is a member of NATO and wants to become part of the European Union.

Turkish soldiers sat by their vehicles in the twilight languidly chatting or cooking. They only bestirred themselves to hassle passing Turkish Kurds traveling along newly made tracks in the flat fields now shorn of their wheat between the tiny villages along the border. The Turkish Kurds were looking for better vantage points—as I did—to try to make sense of the battle between the YPG, the Syrian Kurdish defense forces and the jihadists.

In the border villages Kurds from all over Turkey are gathered in small groups—from Diyarbakır and Mardin, Batman and Van—to keep vigil and to watch a battle unfolding that is making their blood boil and will be fixed firmly in the history of the Kurdish struggle.

For 30 years inside Turkey the rebels of the Kurdistan Workers Party, the PKK, waged a ferocious war met with ferocious repression that had only recently seemed ready to end. But the action—or inaction—of the government of President Recep Tayyip Erdogan right now in the face of what’s happening at Kobani is threatening all that. The YPG is essentially a Syrian offshoot of the PKK, and the fate of its fighters—if left to die as Turkish tanks stand by—will be felt among millions of Kurds in Turkey, Iraq and in Western Europe as well.

“If Kobani falls,” Sabri Ozdemir, the mayor of Batman, told me, “the peace process between the [Turkish] government and the Kurds will end.” He is also bitter about the failure of the U.S.-led coalition to intervene decisively—all the dozens of Turkish and Syrian Kurds I spoke to yesterday share that bitterness.

On Wednesday U.S. warplanes did strike ISIS targets in a captured Kurdish village near Kobani. And late Friday night there were more strikes on outlying areas of the besieged city now mostly empty of civilians. But the forays have done nothing to slow the jihadists. On Friday morning three ISIS battle tanks sat brazenly out in the open before trundling towards the center of Kobani. Wouldn’t the armored formation have been an easy target for U.S. F-15s?

Ozdemir’s warning echoed the threat given a day ago by Abdullah Ocalan, the jailed leader of the PKK. He too warned that an ISIS victory would mark the end of the faltering peace process between the Turkish Kurds and Ankara. In a message relayed to supporters from his prison cell on the island of Imrali he declared ominously that, “the siege of Kobani is far from being just an ordinary siege.”

That was the feeling Friday night, certainly, as young and old Kurds sat hunched around campfires near the border cooking communal meals and debating whether Kobani can hold out from a furious ISIS offensive that has seen dozens of outlying villages fall to the jihadists.

There was bravado in their talk about how Kobani won’t fall and in the village of Alizer patriotic Kurdish songs were sung. But in quieter moments the pessimism was tangible—and along with it went the realization that the fall of Kobani will likely impact dramatically their lives, too.

In Kurdish towns across southeast Turkey there are reports of increasing clashes between Kurdish youngsters and police. The young men and women are furious they have been blocked from crossing the border to assist in the defense of Kobani. And they accuse the Turkish government of helping ISIS, meanwhile, by failing to block jihadist fighters from entering Syria through Turkish territory. They see collusion and deception and they say Ankara is determined to subjugate them.

Just across the border from Kobani in the town of Suruc the Turkish police are alert. Unlike their military counterparts they are ready for trouble. The town that has received, according to the local governor, about 180,000 refugees. Crowd control is needed—the numbers are daunting—and refugee families are sleeping where they can, from tents to municipal buildings and empty shops. But the police presence seems more about intimidation.

Several refugees say they have received no food from the Turks—but have been given supplies by Kurdish families and activists and by “the friends,” meaning the PKK.

By the evening what slim hopes had been placed in the pledge by Turkey’s Prime Minister to do all that could be done to save Kobani had evaporated. In a TV program later in the day he pulled back from his earlier remarks, saying Turkey could not intervene militarily because it would drag the country into a wider conflict.

And so the Kurds of Kobani will face ISIS alone.


----------



## Oublious

Pkk burning Qoran schools...


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

*The AKP monster is biting the hand that fed them*
*ISIL Threatens Erdoğan: We Shall Conquer Turkey and Put an End to Your Rule*​The Wahhabi terrorist group known as the "Islamic State" (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) has released a propaganda video in which the group attacks Turkey and its president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, whom ISIL refers to mockingly as the Caliph of the Muslim Brotherhood. The group threatens to conquer Turkey and put an end to Erdoğan's rule.

Turkey has been accused by several regional and Western countries of providing aid to Wahhabi terrorists, including ISIL militants, and facilitating their crossing into Syria from its territories to fight against the Syrian government. However, its recent agreement to participate in the US-led coalition against ISIL due to American pressure has apparently led to blowback.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Soldier shot dead, another wounded in north Lebanon*





TRIPOLI, Lebanon: Two gunmen on a motorcycle shot and killed Thursday a Lebanese Army soldier and seriously wounded another in the northern town of Rihaniyeh.

Security sources told The Daily Star that Milad Mohammad Issa was instantly killed in an attack at the entrance to Rihaniyeh in the northern province of Akkar.

The sources said a second soldier, Mohammad Haidar, was taken to a local hospital in critical condition.

Lebanese soldiers immediately began patrolling the area in search of the perpetrators as angry residents took to the streets, blocking the Tripoli-Qobeiyat road in protest.

In a statement, the Lebanese Army confirmed the casualties, saying that the soldiers were heading for duty at 5:15 a.m. when gunmen on a motorcycle opened fire on them.

Soldier shot dead, another wounded in north Lebanon | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SOHR

Aleppo Province: Clashes have taken place between the regime forces supported by NDF fighters and the Islamic battalions on the outskirts of the village of al Adnaneyyi located in the southeast of the Defense Factories accompanied with air raids on the clashes’ areas. Other clashes erupted yesterday night between the same parties near al Hekmeh School on the outskirts of al Rashedin neighborhood in the west of Aleppo. The clashes renewed between al Nusra Front, Ansra al Din Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported NDF, al Quds al Filastini Brigade, Hezbollah and Shia fighters from Iran and Afaghanestan in the vicinity of the village of Handarat in the north of Aleppo and on the outskirts of the village of Sifat located southwest of the Central Prison of Aleppo at the southern eastern entrance of Aleppo city.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> View attachment 120945



We have a saying: Hunter goes to hunt, gets hunted. Now FSA and IF encircles Pro-Assad forces around Aleppo.

Before the previous thread was deleted, I wrote that early next year (2015), we may see battles around coastal cities. At least Homs and Hama will sure suffer heavy assaults.






If al-Safira taken, IF and FSA can encircle the remaining forces in Aleppo, thus cutting them from supply lines. I dont think SAA has ability to supply them through air. Also, Heavy industry areas in eastern Aleppo countryside are crucial for IF and FSA.

Btw heavy clashes going on in Morek, SAA has achieved some minor victories there.


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> We have a saying: Hunter goes to hunt, gets hunted. Now FSA and IF encircles Pro-Assad forces around Aleppo.
> 
> Before the previous thread was deleted, I wrote that early next year (2015), we may see battles around coastal cities. At least Homs and Hama will sure suffer heavy assaults.


Aleppo was encircled twice by rebels: first time in november 2012 when rebels captured Saraqib, closing the main road (it is closed till today).

Then in august 2013 when rebels captured Khanaser.

The Khanasser road is hard to be controlled by rebels because its in open desert area and they lack artillery armor and air force.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Aleppo was encircled twice by rebels: first time in november 2012 when rebels captured Saraqib, closing the main road (it is closed till today).
> 
> Then in august 2013 when rebels captured Khanaser.
> 
> The Khanasser road is hard to be controlled by rebels because its in open desert area and they lack artillery armor and air force.



See the map above. Ithriya is in IS hand. All the 42th highway till Salamiyah is now in IS control.

After Ayn Al Arab offensive, IS will divert some of its forces to Aleppo. IF/FSA and IS are in a race to capture industrial zones around Aleppo.

Assad should remove its forces and material from Aleppo before being captured.


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> See the map above. Ithriya is in IS hand. All the 42th highway till Salamiyah is now in IS control.


No, its not.

Painting deserts does not make much sense. This is better:


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> No, its not.








See Ithriya. IS controls it. They have even advanced till Alawite villages, such as Sabbarah etc... near Salamiyah. Maybe even took over them, not sure though.

As I said, while the road is still open, Assadists have to cut and run.
-> If not, Assad wont have enough troops to defend Hama and Homs. 
-> If He cant hold Hama and Homs, then battle for Lattakia and Tartus starts.


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> View attachment 121060
> 
> 
> See Ithriya. IS controls it. They have even advanced till Alawite villages, such as Sabbarah etc... near Salamiyah. Maybe even took over them, not sure though.
> 
> As I said, while the road is still open, Assadists have to cut and run.
> -> If not, Assad wont have enough troops to defend Hama and Homs.
> -> If He cant hold Hama and Homs, then battle for Lattakia and Tartus starts.


No, IS does not control Ithriya. I dont know where from u got that idea. There are few videos from Ithriya and all belong to loyalists:
















There was only one unconfirmed claim on twitter from august that IS took it. But as u can see it was not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Alienoz_TR ISIS did not capture Ithriya, they come close to about its 2 km vicinity in its east side were a road connects it to Raqqa province.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@500

old videos.



rmi5 said:


> @Alienoz_TR ISIS did not capture Ithriya, they come close to about its 2 km vicinity in its east side were a road connects it to Raqqa province.



IS is all over along the highway 42. The main issue here, that after Tabqa assault IS never came with full force here.


----------



## Ceylal

@Alienoz_TR , are you an ISIS fan?




Turkey is part of their khalifat...in their dream map.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> @Alienoz_TR , are you an ISIS fan?
> View attachment 121249
> 
> Turkey is part of their khalifat...in their dream map.



I am more rational than emotional.


----------



## Timur

PKK'lılar IŞİD'den etek giyerek kaçıyor

PKK flees with woman dress from IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

When the talk came to allegations of Turkey’s aid to IS, Xelil took from his drawer the ID cards of Turkish citizens killed in IS ranks, a Turkish military ID card and foreign passports stamped at Turkish customs points. He said: “We are criticizing Turkey because we have expectations of it. We share a long border with Turkey. In Rojava, we look at Turkey as a friend, *but we see that all terrorists come via Turkey. In the passports of foreign terrorists you have entry stamps from Ankara and Istanbul airports. Never mind supporting IS, we don’t want Turkey even to remain neutral. It must stand with us. We are not a part of the problems between Turkey and the PKK.* That is an internal problem of Turkey. *We guarantee that there will never be an attack on Turkey from Rojava. But Turkey is treating IS casualties at its hospitals. It is opening its gates to them under the guise of humanitarian assistance. *We can’t even take our wounded to Turkey or with extreme difficulty. The facilities that should be given to us are offered to IS. We have witnesses saying Turkey is giving weapons to IS.”

Kobani is becoming Turkey's war - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Serpentine said:


> In the passports of foreign terrorists you have entry stamps from Ankara and Istanbul airports



because germans can freely come to turkey without visa? then we should hold every german or european and send them back?

of curse there are entrys in passport I would wonder if not! if there would not been entrys and they would come over turkey then you could say hey turkey you are supporting and hiding them.. but this way they are coming as normal tourists.. like millions of ppl come to turkey.. there is nothing you can do about this..

my question is why do you say something like this to us why are you not balming europeans for not arresting these ppl in EU?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> but we see that all terrorists come via Turkey. In the passports of foreign terrorists you have entry stamps from Ankara and Istanbul airports.


so? interrogate every suspicious looking guy? as if they have isis written on their forehead. besides, if they have stamps of Ankara or Istanbul airport in their passport, they are ought to have a stamp of their origin airport as well. If those guys are allowed to fly from their home country, then Turkey logically may draw the conclusion that these visitors are fine, unless something is really fishy. first allowing these guys to fly to Turkey and then providing a blacklist while blaming is too late and lame.



Serpentine said:


> Never mind supporting IS, we don’t want Turkey even to remain neutral.


as long as isis doesnt harm Turkey's interests anymore, there is not a reason to start a war with them. logic tells me Israel and Iran should be worried of isis too, what will be their contribution, if any? Turkey should not burn its hands to solve the mess of the US.



Serpentine said:


> It must stand with us. We are not a part of the problems between Turkey and the PKK


I am quite positive i can hear the echo of all Turks saying 'screw you'. pkk/pyd/pjak, different name, same trash.



Serpentine said:


> But Turkey is treating IS casualties at its hospitals. It is opening its gates to them under the guise of humanitarian assistance.


fine, close the whole border and shoot anything that comes close. as far as we know there are pkk/pyd members getting treated in Turkey as well. anyone can come in with civilian clothes, doesnt take a genius.

Sorry Xelil, Turks have seen enough shit from your pkk supporting kind, it's high time that you suffer too. just tragicomic to see them mention our country's name when they are in a pinch and act all tough in good times. hope isis kills some more pkk/pyd and then the biggest scum called isis can go to hell too if i had it my way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Serpentine said:


> When the talk came to allegations of Turkey’s aid to IS, Xelil took from his drawer the ID cards of Turkish citizens killed in IS ranks, a Turkish military ID card and foreign passports stamped at Turkish customs points. He said: “We are criticizing Turkey because we have expectations of it. We share a long border with Turkey. In Rojava, we look at Turkey as a friend, *but we see that all terrorists come via Turkey. In the passports of foreign terrorists you have entry stamps from Ankara and Istanbul airports. Never mind supporting IS, we don’t want Turkey even to remain neutral. It must stand with us. We are not a part of the problems between Turkey and the PKK.* That is an internal problem of Turkey. *We guarantee that there will never be an attack on Turkey from Rojava. But Turkey is treating IS casualties at its hospitals. It is opening its gates to them under the guise of humanitarian assistance. *We can’t even take our wounded to Turkey or with extreme difficulty. The facilities that should be given to us are offered to IS. We have witnesses saying Turkey is giving weapons to IS.”
> 
> Kobani is becoming Turkey's war - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



'' *We guarantee that there will never be an attack on Turkey from Rojava.''
then the next target will be rojova *


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> When the talk came to allegations of Turkey’s aid to IS, Xelil took from his drawer the ID cards of Turkish citizens killed in IS ranks, a Turkish military ID card and foreign passports stamped at Turkish customs points. He said: “We are criticizing Turkey because we have expectations of it. We share a long border with Turkey. In Rojava, we look at Turkey as a friend, *but we see that all terrorists come via Turkey. In the passports of foreign terrorists you have entry stamps from Ankara and Istanbul airports. Never mind supporting IS, we don’t want Turkey even to remain neutral. It must stand with us. We are not a part of the problems between Turkey and the PKK.* That is an internal problem of Turkey. *We guarantee that there will never be an attack on Turkey from Rojava. But Turkey is treating IS casualties at its hospitals. It is opening its gates to them under the guise of humanitarian assistance. *We can’t even take our wounded to Turkey or with extreme difficulty. The facilities that should be given to us are offered to IS. We have witnesses saying Turkey is giving weapons to IS.”
> 
> Kobani is becoming Turkey's war - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


So Iran doesnt give stamps at passports of people entering as tourists? Cheap attempt Serpentine, very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> So Iran doesnt give stamps at passports of people entering as tourists? Cheap attempt Serpentine, very cheap.


Stamping a tourist passport is not the issue, but closing your eyes when the tourist enters a war-torn country from your soil is the issue and you are sure as hell they aren't going to get a sun bath on the Syrian beach when they go there, they are up to no good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> Stamping a tourist passport is not the issue, but closing your eyes when the tourist enters a war-torn country from your soil is the issue and you are sure as hell they aren't going to get a sun bath on the Syrian beach when they go there, they are up to no good.


and you think these isis guys, who harmed Turkish interest before, go through border posts while smiling and greeting our soldiers? in the 90's Pamukoglu, a general back then, wanted to hit a pkk group that had attacked in Turkey and was retreating into Iran since their camp was there, but didnt receive approval from the govt since it would worsen ties between our countries. Does this mean Iran supports pkk? or will you then understand that almost no country has 100% solid border security. maybe you too realize that such arguments are bs when it would be applied to your country, but for now you conveniently use it to blame everything on Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Stamping a tourist passport is not the issue, but closing your eyes when the tourist enters a war-torn country from your soil is the issue and you are sure as hell they aren't going to get a sun bath on the Syrian beach when they go there, they are up to no good.


This is insolence beyond any insolence. Iran, the country that is responsible of destabilizing the whole region, the country of terror responsible of killing tens of thousands of innocents, the country sponsoring several terror groups dares to point fingers when it comes to terrorism. This is called pathological filth.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is insolence beyond any insolence. Iran, the country that is responsible of destabilizing the whole region, the country of terror responsible of killing tens of thousands of innocents, the country sponsoring several terror groups dares to point fingers when it comes to. This is called pathological filth.


Iran Iran Iran , your obsession
if there was only Iran the problem would be solved for a time. All the countries , almost in the region, are destabilizing the region.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*FSA groups have liberated several strategic positions in Qalamoun:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

usernameless said:


> and you think these isis guys, who harmed Turkish interest before, go through border posts while smiling and greeting our soldiers? in the 90's Pamukoglu, a general back then, wanted to hit a pkk group that had attacked in Turkey and was retreating into Iran since their camp was there, but didnt receive approval from the govt since it would worsen ties between our countries. Does this mean Iran supports pkk? or will you then understand that almost no country has 100% solid border security. maybe you too realize that such arguments are bs when it would be applied to your country, but for now you conveniently use it to blame everything on Turkey.


I wasn't only talking about IS, but all different rebel groups in Syria. It doesn't take a genius to know that Turkey has provided safe routes for rebel groups entering Syria, and battles for Aleppo and primarily, Kessab and in general, northern Syria, proved that very well. I don't know what you guys are denying. I mean, I myself also admit that Iran also trains and organizes some groups who fight on the side of the government in Syria, and we have admitted it so far. But that all remains to organizing level. Erdogan is playing a nasty game in Syria and believe me, there will come a day that you accept my words that he is shooting Turkey in the feet, you won't accept that now btw, and you think I'm telling this because I have anything personal against Turks, I have heard that before. You don't like Iran's government, I don't like Erdogan and his policies in region, I don't have one single problem with Turkish people in general and I think my behavior towards respected Turkish members very well proves that.




BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is insolence beyond any insolence. Iran, the country that is responsible of destabilizing the whole region, the country of terror responsible of killing tens of thousands of innocents, the country sponsoring several terror groups dares to point fingers when it comes to terrorism. This is called pathological filth.


Actually, it's millions that Iran has killed. That's the correct figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> I wasn't only talking about IS, but all different rebel groups in Syria. It doesn't take a genius to know that Turkey has provided safe routes for rebel groups entering Syria, and battles for Aleppo and primarily, Kessab and in general, northern Syria, proved that very well. I don't know what you guys are denying. I mean, I myself also admit that Iran also trains and organizes some groups who fight on the side of the government in Syria, and we have admitted it so far. But that all remains to organizing level. Erdogan is playing a nasty game in Syria and believe me, there will come a day that you accept my words that he is shooting Turkey in the feet, you won't accept that now btw, and you think I'm telling this because I have anything personal against Turks, I have heard that before. You don't like Iran's government, I don't like Erdogan and his policies in region, I don't have one single problem with Turkish people in general and I think my behavior towards respected Turkish members very well proves that.


if you were not only talking about isis, then you have a point. Turkey openly supports fsa, so do i, no Turk can deny this as fsa was even allowed to hold conferences in Turkey. Where i dont agree with, is the isis part. Sure a portion of fsa have switched to isis (which i dont see as Turkey's responsibility), but i fail to see why Turkey would support isis, which harmed us before and potentially still can. hence my amazement at such accusations. i already accept your words that Turkey is shooting in its foot. I bet our govt thought it would be strictly mainly fsa vs Assad, but once isis stepped in as another big factor, our govt was probably caught off guard. Still i believe Turkish govt should continue with fsa and finish Assad, which, however, is unlikely to happen with fsa it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

So how many troops does Assad have by now? A million?


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *FSA groups have liberated several strategic positions in Qalamoun:*


What are you doing on the pakistani forum I thought you said you to left in the arab defence forum??


----------



## kalu_miah

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is insolence beyond any insolence. Iran, the country that is responsible of destabilizing the whole region, the country of terror responsible of killing tens of thousands of innocents, the country sponsoring several terror groups dares to point fingers when it comes to terrorism. This is called pathological filth.



Good point, Iran is behind the destabilization of Mid-east region. Problem is Iran does it with state terror, using states such as Iraq's Shia dominated govt. and Assad regime and semi-state entity Hezbollah, and these terrorists are smart, they try to hide their war crimes as much as possible and they never never attack the West or its people. Their whole game is to portray the Sunni Jihadi's as terrorists, which many of them are and that they are doing the world a favor by killing them. Essentially they understand the PR game very well.

The Sunni resistance unfortunately is terrible at PR and they are prone to extremism, due to inherent ideological fault of fragmentation that emerged among Sunni Arab population in recent decades and centuries. Iran's ideological innovation in Qom is also recent, but it is centralized and organized to support the state terror policies of the Shia world, whereas nothing like that exist in the Sunni world, everything here is fragmented:
Qom Seminary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Iraq's clergy strive to maintain legacy amid rise of Shia militias | The National

Because of this, the Shia world and Shia people fight as one, but Sunni's cannot organize any united effort due to ideological fragmentation between regions, countries, ethnicities and even among resistance fighters, which we can see in Syrian theater. So the craziest and most brutal section like the IS wins the upper hand and tries to wipe out the others, which defeats the main objective, to defeat Shia organized state terror, of which Assad is just one part. Now the crazy dumba$$es in IS are taunting the West with the beheading and has successfully picked a fight with them as well. You cannot expect logic and strategy from subhuman nuts brainwashed with extremist ideologies.

So both Sunni's and Shia's engaged in this crazy fight need to look in the mirror to see where they went wrong. In my mind, both have deviated from the path laid down by our Prophet (SAWS). I wonder why the respected Ulema's are not speaking out from both sides, what are they afraid of, or is it beyond their understanding?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> let's burn whole ME with power of destruction
> that because we are master and we shape the region.....
> fact



Iran ceased to act like a master since we conquered and subjugated it several times 1400 years ago. Since then it has been acting like an angry raped woman who wants nothing but to take revenge from the Arab raper but has failed so far. It's stooges have been being slaughtered and they are clearly losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dhul-aktaf

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran ceased to act like a master since we conquered and subjugated it several times 1400 years ago. Since then it has been acting like an angry raped woman who wants nothing but to take revenge from the Arab raper but has failed so far. It's stooges have been being slaughtered and they are clearly losing.


better stick to the topic than telling nonsense u cheap Jordanian. u manipulated people throughout human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> So how many troops does Assad have by now? A million?



Real power of Assad comes from foreign mercenaries. IRGC, Houthis, Afghans, Hezbollah, Armenians... SAA is almost non-existant. And Alawites formed defence units to protect settlements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Real power of Assad comes from foreign mercenaries. IRGC, Houthis, Afghans, Hezbollah, Armenians... SAA is almost non-existant. And Alawites formed defence units to protect settlements.


really? what a genius u r.

Salman Rushdie condemns 'hate-filled rhetoric' of Islamic fanaticism - Telegraph

"But the overwhelming weight of the problem lies in the world of Islam, and much of it has its roots in the ideological language of blood and war emanating from the Salafist movement within Islam, globally backed by Saudi Arabia."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Stamping a tourist passport is not the issue, but closing your eyes when the tourist enters a war-torn country from your soil is the issue and you are sure as hell they aren't going to get a sun bath on the Syrian beach when they go there, they are up to no good.


Istanbul and Ankara airports arent exactly war torn places to be precisely.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> we not like you and we not angry for any historic fact ..... we think for future and we have many challenges ahead...
> you can feel happy about history......
> yes.... you stated that some Arabs (like you) are raper .... and that's true.... that shows your entire logic
> in Iran we have many Arabs in south ... we love them.... they Fought for entire war against a raper Saddam and your tiny king
> we don't hate any body ..... hate is for children
> 
> fortunately you stunk in the history
> and that what we want from you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safavid empire

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran ceased to act like a master since we conquered and subjugated it several times 1400 years ago. Since then it has been acting like an angry raped woman who wants nothing but to take revenge from the Arab raper but has failed so far. It's stooges have been being slaughtered and they are clearly losing.


Iranian killed more Arabs than Arabs did.

Please look at my map where are Arabs?? These regimes that are created in 20's century are stepsons of Britain foxxxy.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Safavid empire said:


> Iranian killed more Arabs...




Oh yes ! We are aware. Don't worry, we will never forget.

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran ceased to act like a master since we conquered and subjugated it several times 1400 years ago. Since then it has been acting like an angry raped woman who wants nothing but to take revenge from the Arab raper but has failed so far. It's stooges have been being slaughtered and they are clearly losing.



You could not have said it any better.



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Oh yes ! We are aware. Don't worry, we will never forget.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam



What has this to do with Arabs, bro? You do know that the Turkic Safavids only controlled parts of Iraq (the only Arab country) and that they used Arab Shia's to convert the Farsis and other ethnic groups in Iran? Most Southern Iraqis converted to Shia Islam in the past 200 years because the Arab tribes of Southern Iraq started converting to Shia Islam by large numbers. Some say it was a counter to the Ottomans but there are many theories. Basra was for instance majority Sunni 200 years ago.

Arabs have terrorized them for many centuries and conquered them militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically as well and influenced them on all fronts. It's worth noting that this was the same case with our ancient Semitic cultures in Iraq and elsewhere. From them they copied their national symbols, religious Gods, architecture, law, language (Aramaic). They were basically civilized. They also made Babylon their capital.



> *Arab Shia Ulema*
> After the conquest, Ismail began transforming the religious landscape of Iran by imposing Twelver Shiism on the populace. Since most of the population embraced Sunni Islam and since an educated version of Shiism was scarce in Iran at the time, Ismail imported a new Shia Ulema corps from traditional Shiite centers of the Arabic speaking lands, such as Jabal Amil (of Southern Lebanon), Bahrain and Southern Iraq in order to create a state clergy. Ismail offered them land and money in return for loyalty. These scholars taught the doctrine of Twelver Shiism and made it accessible to the population and energetically encouraged conversion to Shiism.[32][35][36][37] To emphasize how scarce Twelver Shiism was then to be found in Iran, a chronicler tells us that only one Shia text could be found in Ismail’s capital Tabriz.[38] Thus it is questionable whether Ismail and his followers could have succeeded in forcing a whole people to adopt a new faith without the support of the Arab Shiite scholars.[34] The rulers of Safavid Persia also invited these foreign Shiite religious scholars to their court in order to provide legitimacy for their own rule over Persia.[39]
> 
> Abbas I of Persia, during his reign, also imported more Arab Shia Ulema to Iran, built religious institutions for them, including many Madrasahs (religious schools) and successfully persuaded them to participate in the government, which they had shunned in the past (following the Hidden imam doctrine).[40]



Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway the descendants of those Shia Arabs still control much of Iran and are the dominant religious class and economical on many fronts. Even during the Shah their influence and power could not be removed.

Anyway Arabs and Persians can live in peace without a problem if certain people learnt how to behave. After all there are many Farsis in the GCC as migrants. They live better than in Iran and are the educated class/rich class mostly. But you know that already.

Hassan-i Sabbah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hassan-i Sabbah for instance was also a Iraqi Arab Shia of Yemeni origins.



> The possibly autobiographical information found in _Sarguzasht-e Sayyidnā_ is the main source for Hassan's background and early life. According to this, Hassan-i Sabbāh was born in the city of Qom (modern Iran) in Persia in the 1050s to a family ofTwelver Shī‘ah.[2] Born and raised in Persia,[4][5] his father was a Kufan Arab who claimed Yemenite origins, who left the Sawād of Kufa (modern Iraq) to settle in the (predominantly Shi'a) town of Qom.[6][7][8]



Assassins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway Arabs and Persians can live in peace without a problem *if certain people learnt how to behave. After all there are many Farsis in the GCC as migrants*...






It's nice to dream, _my sweet idealistic_. It never changes his true nature. With the majority, _Dream On _!


----------



## Safavid empire

al-Hasani said:


> You could not have said it any better.
> 
> 
> 
> What has this to do with Arabs, bro? You do know that the Turkic Safavids only controlled parts of Iraq (the only Arab country) and that they used Arab Shia's to convert the Farsis and other ethnic groups in Iran? Most Southern Iraqis converted to Shia Islam in the past 200 years because the Arab tribes of Southern Iraq started converting to Shia Islam by large numbers. Some say it was a counter to the Ottomans but there are many theories. Basra was for instance majority Sunni 200 years ago.
> 
> Arabs have terrorized them for many centuries and conquered them militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically as well and influenced them on all fronts. It's worth noting that this was the same case with our ancient Semitic cultures in Iraq and elsewhere. From them they copied their national symbols, religious Gods, architecture, law, language (Aramaic). They were basically civilized. They also made Babylon their capital.
> 
> 
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway the descendants of those Shia Arabs still control much of Iran and are the dominant religious class and economical on many fronts. Even during the Shah their influence and power could not be removed.
> 
> Anyway Arabs and Persians can live in peace without a problem if certain people learnt how to behave. After all there are many Farsis in the GCC as migrants. They live better than in Iran and are the educated class/rich class mostly. But you know that already.
> 
> Hassan-i Sabbah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Hassan-i Sabbah for instance was also a Iraqi Arab Shia of Yemeni origins.
> 
> 
> 
> Assassins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


We are Iranian or Persian instead of (Farsis).

Your brain is too hot.

Put some ice on your head.See u new Saudi friend


----------



## al-Hasani

Safavid empire said:


> We are Iranian or Persian instead of (Farsis).
> Your brain is too hot.
> Put some ice on your head.See u new Saudi friend



It's actually cold here in Copenhagen. As usual, @MOHSENAM . My brain is functioning very well just as usual. What I wrote are purely historical facts dear. No need to get angry. Speaking about hot weather then Iran has the record for the highest temperature.



> *Dasht-e Lut* (Persian: کویر لوت‎, "Emptiness Desert"), also spelled *Dasht-i-Lut* and known as the *Lut Desert*, is a large salt desert in southeastern *Kerman Iran.* The surface of the sand there has been measured at temperatures as high as 70.7°C (159°F),[1][2] and it is one of the world's driest and hottest places.



Dasht-e Lut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Hottest Spot on Earth : Image of the Day

Warm weather and sunlight is lovely. It's a sign of life. You should be happy that most of Iran has a warm climate and plenty of sunlight. You could have lived in Greenland.

Read the end of my post 721.

Also why did you make another user? You should wait like all of us that are banned before we return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safavid empire

al-Hasani said:


> It's actually cold here in Copenhagen. As usual, @MOHSENAM . My brain is functioning very well just as usual. What I wrote are purely historical facts dear. No need to get angry. Speaking about hot weather then Iran has the record for the highest temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dasht-e Lut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Hottest Spot on Earth : Image of the Day
> 
> Warm weather and sunlight is lovely. It's a sign of life. You should be happy that most of Iran has a warm climate and plenty of sunlight. You could have lived in Greenland.
> 
> Read the end of my post 721.
> 
> Also why did you make another user? You should wait like all of us that are banned before we return.


I did not say Saudi is hot. I said your brain is hot.


----------



## al-Hasani

Safavid empire said:


> I did not say Saudi is hot. I said your brain is hot.



My brain is indeed hot, just like that of all other living brains. If it was not hot it would not function. KSA has a warm and hot climate in certain parts of the country as well. Nothing wrong with that. I prefer that to cold weather. After all people from across the world travel in search of warm weather and sunlight.

Anyway we are off-topic. Act like a grown-up and wait until your original user @MOHSENAM is unbanned although you have made many users before. All of us that have been banned before have waited before we return. Last week we had a chat were a peace treaty was made. I was of the impression that you would be a man of your words but when I saw the username (I already knew that this was you without looking at your actual post) I was surprised when you started trolling in the Arabian Horse thread and now this.



rmi5 said:


> Ignore that iranian suicide troll MOHSENAM.
> Safavid Turks converted Farsis to shiism, not arabs. Anyway, IMHO, farsis or their sunni counterparts, kurds, still care more for their fire worshiping, Zoroaster, than Islam. So, no need to make a big deal out of it.



The Safavids used the Shia Arab Ulema for their conversions. Without them the job would have been much harder. They needed legitimacy. So Arabs played a role in that. Shia Islam was spread to Iran by Arabs actually. Most of the Shias in Iraq were converted recently anyway.

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But the plan was initiated by the Safavids.

@rmi5

@Bubblegum Crisis is an atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> The Safavids used the Shia Arab Ulema for their conversions. Without them the job would have been much harder. They needed legitimacy. So Arabs played a role in that. Shia Islam was spread to Iran by Arabs actually. Most of the Shias in Iraq were converted recently anyway.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well, when Shah Ismail started to introduce Shiism in Iran, there was only a handful Shia Ulema in Farsi regions, so he asked Shia Ulema from Jabal amel in Lebanon to come to Iran, to help spread shiism in those regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Well, when Shah Ismail started to introduce Shiism in Iran, there was only a handful Shia Ulema in Farsi regions, so he asked Shia Ulema from Jabal amel in Lebanon to come to Iran, to help spread shiism in those regions.



Yes but also from Southern Iraq, Bahrain, Eastern KSA. Shia Islam was present in Iran before the Turkic Safavids though. It was initially spread by Arabs and after all you have some of the 12th Imams (In Shia Islam) that are even buried in Iran. Such as Ali-Ridha or Ali Reza as he is called in Persian. In Mashhad I believe. There are other such shrines/tombs too.

Before the Safavids most of Iran was Sunni though - mostly the Shafi'i fiqh from what I have read.

From my understanding of the events during those times those conversion processes were done in the context of the Ottoman rivals to distinguish Iran from its neighbors. Politically it was a good choice.

Anyway this Sunni-Shia-Ibadi-Sufi etc. nonsense must stop and we should return to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Islamic State Seizes Key Kobani District in New Push, Group Says - Bloomberg

Islamic State militants pushed deeper into the Syrian town of Kobani today, seizing strategic buildings from their former Kurdish defenders, according to a human rights group documenting the conflict.

The insurgents now control almost half of the town on the frontier with NATO-member Turkey, including an area housing administrative and security buildings, the U.K.-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said in a statement, citing a witness in Kobani. Militants are advancing along Street 48, which divides eastern and western parts of the mainly Kurdish town, and were also at its southern entrance, it said.


----------



## F117

Sinan said:


> I'm Hanafi Sunni and i don't say such things.....


That's the politically correct answer. The real Sunnis, who are Salafis and Wahabis, consider Shiites to be heretics.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Lets get back in action. I really loved this one. From Ayn Al Islam, formerly called Ayn Al Arab or Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F117

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lets get back in action. I really loved this one. From Ayn Al Islam, formerly called Ayn Al Arab or Kobane.
> 
> View attachment 123827


Is it true that ISIS has Kurdish units fighting alongside them, against YPG?


----------



## xenon54 out

F117 said:


> Is it true that ISIS has Kurdish units fighting alongside them, against YPG?


They are even fighting eachother in Turkey, most isis recruits from Turkey are from Kurdish regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520562144459255808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

*People going off topic WILL BE banned.

I hope the warnings make you realize that.

This is a Syrian Civil War thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Idlib province: no less than 3 children and a woman were killed while 5 others were wounded by aerial bombardment on Telmins town in the southern countryside of Idlib, regime forces bombarded areas in Saraqib town, no reports of losses.





> Aleppo Province: A loud explosion was heard in the city of Ayn al Arab resulted when an IS fighter blew up himself in a truck near the Big Mosque located to the west of the security box which was held by IS fighters today.
> 
> The clashes between the regime forces supported by NDF against Ahraro al Sham fighters renewed in the village of al Adnaneyyi near the Defense Factories coincided with the arrival of new military enhancement for the battalions. The Movement has also clashes and targeted the regime’s groupings in the village leading to the death of 5 soldiers from the regime forces. Violent clashes took places between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters against al Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions in the neighborhood of al Aameryyi, al Ramosi area and the outskirts of the neighborhood of Karm al Jabal near Hanano barrack in the east of Aleppo.





> Aleppo Province: Ahraro al Sham Movement took control over the village of Abotbeh yesterday night after violent clashes with the regime forces leading to the death of 9 soldiers from the regime forces at least, information also reported casualties among the Ahraro al Sham fighters. This village is close to the town of Tal Abour and located 2 km from the Defense Factories.
> 
> Clashes erupted this morning between the brigade of al Akrad Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against IS fighters in the vicinity of the Poultry area near the town of Dabeq which is held by IS.
> 
> The regime forces shelled yesterday night areas in the city of al Bab with no information about casualties so far.
> 
> The warplanes carried out a raid on al Mallah area in the northern countryside.



SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520538913996161024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520539986085433344
Drop weapon caches, so that IS fighters may enjoy their new toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Terrorist US government bombing Kurdish residences in Ayn al Arab - Kobane. /sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Terrorist US government bombing Kurdish residences in Ayn al Arab - Kobane. /sarcasm


CC strikes started on 23 september. 
IS entered Komani 2 weeks later - on 5th october.

During 2 weeks CC did nothing to stop the IS advance in open desert. But once IS entered the city they started heavy bombardment of the city.  Genius plan. Obama received Nobel peace prize not in vain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Terrorist US government bombing Kurdish residences in Ayn al Arab - Kobane. /sarcasm


hmm, ISIS controlled areas in Kobane ? no mass murder/massacres of the locals ? wut 

@Al-Kurdi @Alienoz_TR @500 .. could someone explain ?


----------



## usernameless

gau8av said:


> hmm, ISIS controlled areas in Kobane ? no mass murder/massacres of the locals ? wut
> 
> @Al-Kurdi @Alienoz_TR @500 .. could someone explain ?


civilians are pretty much all gone to Turkey. mainly isis and pkk/pyd terrorists remain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

@Al-Kurdi @Alienoz_TR @500 .. could someone explain ?


usernameless said:


> civilians are pretty much all gone to Turkey. mainly isis and pkk/pyd terrorists remain.


oh, right.. cool 

oops, I missed the "/sarcasm" in @Alienoz_TR's post


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520479430545014784


----------



## 500

gau8av said:


> hmm, ISIS controlled areas in Kobane ? no mass murder/massacres of the locals ? wut
> 
> @Al-Kurdi @Alienoz_TR @500 .. could someone explain ?


IS currently controls South-East half of Kobani. Civilians left already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@500
just before that coalition started its campaign against ISIS, kobani canton kurds formed a coalition with FSA. do u think kurds r betrayed by all belligerent sides and countries?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

More footage from Ayn Al Arab (Kobane)






Btw graphic photos started to emerge from pro-IS sources. As forum rules dictate, I do not share them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Military instalation where Russian officers train Syrian soldiers taken over by Rebels. Tel Harah, Dara'a

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> More footage from Ayn Al Arab (Kobane)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw graphic photos started to emerge from pro-IS sources. As forum rules dictate, I do not share them here.


I appreciate all the updates on these situations from you, not knowing the script/language, gets tedious scouring twitter and then google translating the script, it's cool you can dig through the twitter noise and post the 'legal' stuff here.. is there a way you can send me the links to the 'not allowed anymore' stuff here ?

not a gore voyeur, I just like the news uncensored, gives one a better idea of the ground realities.

thanks


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Turkey to support training, equipping Syrian opposition: U.S.*

WASHINGTON: Turkey has agreed to support the training and equipping of the moderate opposition in Syria, the U.S. State Department said on Friday, saying a U.S. military team would visit Ankara next week to discuss the matter.

"Turkey has agreed to support train-and-equip efforts for the moderate Syrian opposition," spokeswoman Marie Harf told reporters in describing a visit to Turkey by the two senior U.S. officials responsible for building a coalition to fight the Islamic State militant group in Syriaand Iraq.

"There will be a (U.S. Defense Department) planning team traveling to Ankara next week to continue planning that through military channels," she added.

Turkey to support training, equipping Syrian opposition: U.S. | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



gau8av said:


> I appreciate all the updates on these situations from you, not knowing the script/language, gets tedious scouring twitter and then google translating the script, it's cool you can dig through the twitter noise and post the 'legal' stuff here.. is there a way you can send me the links to the 'not allowed anymore' stuff here ?
> 
> not a gore voyeur, I just like the news uncensored, gives one a better idea of the ground realities.
> 
> thanks



Sorry, I dont promote violence and gore. Just reporting. No affiliation to any organisation. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

gau8av said:


> I appreciate all the updates on these situations from you, not knowing the script/language, gets tedious scouring twitter and then google translating the script, it's cool you can dig through the twitter noise and post the 'legal' stuff here.. is there a way you can send me the links to the 'not allowed anymore' stuff here ?
> 
> not a gore voyeur, I just like the news uncensored, gives one a better idea of the ground realities.
> 
> thanks



LOL, if you pay me I will give you direct links to ISIS friendly forums in Arabic and their "official" forums. I think that you know how to see such media if necessary. If not there is always Live…..Leak

@Alienoz_TR

It seems that the legitimate Syrian opposition is advancing on many fronts which is very good to see. I do not think that Al-Asshead has much time left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Sorry, I dont promote violance and gore. Just reporting. No affiliation to any organisation. LOL.





al-Hasani said:


> LOL, if you pay me I will give you direct links to ISIS friendly forums in Arabic and their "official" forums. I think that you know how to see such media if necessary. If not there is always ********.



lol, ok then, peeps.. wasn't asking for beheading stuff etc anyway.. just combat footage

but cool, moar google work for me then.. thanks for nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

gau8av said:


> lol, ok then, peeps.. wasn't asking for beheading stuff etc anyway.. just combat footage
> 
> but cool, moar google work for me then.. thanks for nothing



Well in such a case Live……Leak is good. If you need help with translations you can just ask Arabs on the internet or here and they will probably help you. Anyway the most important news is written in major news outlets from all over the world and English speaking ones so you will not miss any big news. At most you will get the news a bit later. Anyway I stopped following the conflict closely. Once I followed it daily and was also very active on PDF in this regard but not much anymore other than on a weekly basis and when major news arrives. After all you have Libya, Yemen, Bahrain, Lebanon and Iraq to look after. Palestine this Summer also took a lot of the time. Now Turkey, Pakistan as well, Afghanistan, Somalia etc. I mean there is enough of conflict but the two biggest conflicts are seen in Iraq and Syria. The others are mostly low-level conflicts. Special mentions to Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia and Libya though.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520607891997200384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520278356412354561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

al-Hasani said:


> Well in such a case Live……Leak is good. If you need help with translations you can just ask Arabs on the internet or here and they will probably help you. Anyway the most important news is written in major news outlets from all over the world and English speaking ones so you will not miss any big news. At most you will get the news a bit later. Anyway I stopped following the conflict closely. Once I followed it daily and was also very active on PDF in this regard but not much anymore other than on a weekly basis and when major news arrives. After all you have Libya, Yemen, Bahrain, Lebanon and Iraq to look after. Palestine this Summer also took a lot of the time. Now Turkey, Pakistan as well, Afghanistan, Somalia etc. I mean there is enough of conflict but the two biggest conflicts are seen in Iraq and Syria. The others are mostly low-level conflicts. Special mentions to Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia and Libya though.


cool, yeah I know of that place of course. but people on PDF would filter through all the fakes and reposts etc on liveleek + add some more relevant links as well as their own analysis etc and post here, pdf > lievleak

and I know most major stuff will eventually get on all the popular big bullhorns anyway but it's mostly censored and they all try spin it to suit the reporting agency's narrative.. 

LOL@ "Special mentions to Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia and Libya.. " 

I'll ask here if I have a nation/situation specific query of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> cool, yeah I know of that place of course. but people on PDF would filter through all the fakes and reposts etc on liveleek + add some more relevant links as well as their own analysis etc and post here, pdf > lievleak
> 
> and I know most major stuff will eventually get on all the popular big bullhorns anyway but it's mostly censored and they all try spin it to suit the reporting agency's narrative..
> 
> LOL@ "Special mentions to Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia and Libya.. "
> 
> I'll ask here if I have a nation/situation specific query of course



Society over all the world is getting corrupted everyday. Leave everything aside. An example from the region. Fighting groups bring the dead of the enemy side on pick-ups. Some dead are so deformed which is beyond identification. Yet people line up with cell phones, taking pictures of the fallen. Enjoying, appearently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520549423030751233


----------



## Alienoz_TR

From the Battle of Mishte al-Nur, the hill that lies in the south of Ayn Al-Arab






























































Rest of the photos are graphic. I counted at least 15 PKK dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Siege of Kobanê - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rmi5

F117 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520549423030751233



Yeah, Farsis are coming to hunt us with Qaher-313

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Jewish teen among dozens of French girls joining jihad in Syria - Middle EastIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## Syrian Lion

*At least 57 Al Queda-linked Nusra Front militants were killed Thursday in Syria by the army.*​57 Al Qaeda militants killed in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Middle East expert Michael Lüders discusses the situation in the northern Syrian town of Ayn al-Arab, and *how the Turkish government is responding to the "Islamic State" (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) threat on its border by secretly helping the terrorist group to deal a heavy blow to the Kurds*. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> This is due to poverty and neglect. You will not find ISIS supporters among the educated class or prosperous areas of the Muslim world aside from your 1 or 2 odd cases such as OBL that was born to immense richness but choose another path.
> 
> Jordan seriously needs to do something before they start killing people in Jordan.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Now I would personally like the richer Arab countries to show solidarity with our brothers and sisters in Jordan and help them in whatever way to combat ISIS and remove the reasons to why they get support in the first place.
> 
> Which are unemployment, poverty etc. This is also the case in Iraq, Syria etc. Doing all that will solve much of the problem. I know that this is already done but it could be done at a faster rate and more intensively. But the ME are not really blessed with sane rulers by far so what to expect really?
> 
> Give the job to a few educated PDF members and they would do a better job. Almost.


I think the government already has experts working on improving the economy but it's simply a slow process, not to mention the costs of the refugee crisis that slow this process as well. Even with foreign aid, Jordan still has to pay billions of dollars it doesn't have to house refugees and just keep the country running (that's a miracle in its own to be honest). As you mentioned, poverty and unemployment are major concerns, and I hope to one day be a part of the solution for this when I finish my studies, but jihadists/extremists in Jordan are under control and under surveillance by the General intelligence directorate, so they're not going to be killing anyone in Jordan any time soon. I am confident though that Jordan will wither this storm as it has successfully dealt with bigger problems in the past.. It's just going to be a rough decade or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Ahmed Jo said:


> I think the government already has experts working on improving the economy but it's simply a slow process, not to mention the costs of the refugee crisis that slow this process as well. Even with foreign aid, Jordan still has to pay billions of dollars it doesn't have to house refugees and just keep the country running (that's a miracle in its own to be honest). As you mentioned, poverty and unemployment are major concerns, and I hope to one day be a part of the solution for this when I finish my studies, but jihadists/extremists in Jordan are under control and under surveillance by the General intelligence directorate, so they're not going to be killing anyone in Jordan any time soon. I am confident though that Jordan will wither this storm as it has successfully dealt with bigger problems in the past.. It's just going to be a rough decade or so.




While the situation currently in the Middle East is grim, I am a firm believer that the night is darkest just before the dawn. We will either the storm and come out of it stronger. 

If the only thing we get out of this is having the relations we currently have with Jordan that is big on its own. Jordan integration into GCC is all but a realty now, only the paper work remains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Jihadist attacks on Army aim to secure access to sea: Kahwagi | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: A sustained hit-and-run campaign against the Lebanese Army in the country’s north is aimed at distracting it from the battle against terrorism and ensuring safe access for the militants, a senior military official said Friday.

Military posts were attacked by unidentified gunmen for the second day running Friday as Army chief Gen. Jean Kahwagi said ISIS wanted to secure safe access to the sea.

“The attacks on military posts are aimed at denting the Army’s battle against terrorism and exerting pressure on troops to provide the terrorists with safe access,” Kahwagi told The Daily Star. “But these attacks will not weaken the Army’s determination to carry out the mission assigned to it in fighting and destroying the terrorists.”

Masked gunmen on motorcycles opened fire on Army posts in the northern city of Tripoliovernight, security sources said.

Gunmen armed with machine guns stormed three Army posts in the Tripoli neighborhood of Bab al-Tabbaneh around midnight, prompting soldiers to return fire, the sources told The Daily Star. The Army fanned out across Bab al-Tabbaneh in the search for the assailants.

Later, an unknown assailant also tossed a hand grenade along the city’s Abu Ali River in Tripoli overnight, the sources said.

The Army confirmed the attacks, saying in a statement that soldiers returned fire after gunmen opened fire on a military checkpoint in Talaat al-Omari in Bab al-Tabbaneh.

It said assailants also tossed two hand grenades on Syria Street, which runs parallel to the Abu Ali River, in Bab al-Tabbaneh at 4:30 a.m. The added that there were no casualties.

The security incidents have threatened to destabilize Tripoli, which has enjoyed relative stability since the implementation of a government-backed security plan in the spring.

The attacks on military posts are apparently in response to the Army’s decision to tighten the noose around ISIS and Nusra Front militants entrenched in the rugged outskirts of the northeastern town of Arsal.

Friday’s attacks came a day after one soldier was killed and another wounded in Rihaniyeh, in the northern Akkar province, when gunmen opened fire on them as they headed for duty. The Army also came under fire near the Syrian border in the north, and gunmen inside a Syrian refugee camp near the northeastern town of Arsal also shot at troops.

The Army fought pitched gunbattles with ISIS and Nusra Front militants in Arsal in early August. The militants are still holding at least 21 soldiers and policemen hostage after releasing seven and killing three.

But Khawagi said ISIS and Nusra Front were still holding 27 Lebanese servicemen captive, warning that the jihadists were seeking to gain access to the sea through Lebanese territory. In an interview published Friday in the French daily Le Figaro, he warned that ISIS was working to inflame sectarian strife in Lebanon, counting on support from sleeper cells in Tripoli and Akkar.

“ISIS is relying for support on dormant cells in Tripoli and Akkar, in addition to certain political forces in the Sunni community [to achieve their schemes],” Kahwagi said.

“The Army succeeded in repelling the militants [in Arsal] and pushing them back to the mountains,” he added. “Had they succeeded in their schemes, a civil war would have erupted in Lebanon.”

Kahwagi said the Army had dealt painful blows to the militant groups in the Arsal area but its action remained restrained because of the hostage crisis.

“We should be very careful [given] that we still have 27 personnel still in their hands,” he added in the first official count of the number of hostages.

Kahwagi said ISIS wanted to have safe access to the sea, “a matter that it could not achieve either in Syria, or Iraq, but thinks it could be possible in Lebanon.”

He argued that the jihadist group was seeking to link its positions in Syria’s rugged Qalamoun region on the eastern border with Lebanon with the coast through Arsal and the Akkar region.

Kahwagi said the Army needed to bolster its Air Force to enable it to combat militants more effectively. “We are short of helicopter gunships and aerial support for our ground forces. We have managed to equip our Puma helicopters, which were previously provided by France, with rockets, but we need more sophisticated arms,” he said.

The Army commander is due to leave for the United States next week for talks on military aid to the Lebanese Army, the military official said.

The official acknowledged that a soldier, identified as Mohammad Antar, had defected from the Army on Oct. 3. Earlier Friday, the Nusra Front claimed that the defected soldier had joined the ranks of the jihadists.

Meanwhile, officials have assured the families of the captive soldiers that the government was working to secure the release of their relatives.

General Security chief Maj. Gen. Abbas Ibrahim, tasked with following up on the hostage crisis, met with a delegation of the captives’ families Friday to update them on the negotiations to secure the hostages’ release.

“They reassured us that our children would not be killed and that they would bring them back,” a relative told reporters, referring to Ibrahim and Maj. Gen. Mohammad Kheir, of the Higher Relief Committee, who also attended the meeting at the Grand Serail.

Separately, Imad Ayyad, a Hezbollah fighter who was reportedly captured by Nusra, appeared in a video saying he was in fact being held hostage by the rebel Free Syrian Army.

An FSA commander, Abu Fidaa, confirmed to The Daily Star that Ayyad had been captured four days ago in the town of Assal al-Ward. “The FSA is waiting for a call from Hezbollah to arrange a prisoner exchange” Abu Fidaa said. – Additional reporting by Antoine Amrieh and Elise Knutsen

Jihadist attacks on Army aim to secure access to sea: Kahwagi | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Lebanese Soldier joins Jabhat al-Nusra.






Interview with Dutch-Turkish fighter in Syria


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahrar Al-Sham Offensive in the southern countryside of Aleppo. Safirah is crucial because of its location and industrial base.


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## N.Ozkan

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 125478



No shit, Sherlock. You are so brainwashed by your hatred against Turks that you would probably believe anything anti-Turkish. That post seems to be mildly sarcastic by the way.. When are you departing to kobane? Time to endure the greatest test of them all for you terror Kurds, defend "motherland". Tweeting, posting statuses on Facebook won't save your self proclaimed land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> View attachment 125478


Haha such a BS, ''selling to isis'' as if his stupid azz was something worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## olcayto

İ didn't even know that cops were present at the border 
İ thought it was all military.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-Kurdi

his FB https://www.facebook.com/scott.macleay


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Hama province: regime forces bombarded areas in in the northern countryside of Hama, no reports of losses.
> Islamic fighters targeted with mortars and tanks regime bastions around Morek, what devastated a tank for the regular forces and led to losses in its side.
> Islamic fighters targeted with thermal missile a tank for the regular forces at al-Masasena checkpoint near al-Latamina in the northern countryside of Hama, what devastated it, followed by regime's bombardment on areas in the town .
> reports of killing a number of regime forces by an ambush by rebels on the road of Hama and Salamia in the eastern countryside of Hama, activists said.





> Aleppo province: Violent clashes continue between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters against al Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions in Hendarat area, what killed 1 regular soldier , accompanied by regime's bombardment on the area .
> clashes continue in al-Adnania near Ma'amel al-Defa' and near Bashkwi village in the southern eastern countryside of Aleppo , in an attempt by Ahrar al-Sham to gain control in the area , 2 Islamic fighters killed, accompanied by targeting M'amel al-Defa' area with 2 grad missiles by Islamic fighters .
> clashes took place between Islamic battalions backed by Jabhat al-Akrad against ISIS in many fronts in the northern eastern countryside of Aleppo.





> Aleppo Province: Violent clashes took place yesterday night between al Nusra Front, Ansra al Din Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported NDF, al Quds al Filastini Brigade, Hezbollah and Shia fighters from Iran and Afaghanestan in Handarat area and the village of Sifat in the northern countryside leading to kill a fighters from the Islamic battalions. Violent clashes have erupted between the regime forces and the Islamic battalions in the neighborhoods of Seif al Dawli, al Rashedin and Salah al din. In the countryside of Aleppo, violent clashes took place yesterday night between the regime forces supported by NDF fighters and the brigade of al Qods al Filastini against Ahraro al Sham fighters renewed in the village of al Adnaneyyi near the Defense Factories, information reported casualties in both sides.
> 
> Information reported that Ahraro al Sham fighters took control yesterday night over the village of Sad’ayya near the Defense Factories after violent clashes with the regime forces leading to casualties in both sides. In addition to, information reported that the Islamic battalions advanced in the neighborhood of al Rashedin where they took control over some buildings.





> Reef Dimashq province: areas in the eastern mount of Huraira village in Barada valley and areas in Duma, were exposed to bombardment by regime forces, what wounded many civilians, reports of killing a man .
> clashes taking place between regime forces backed by Hezbollah against Jabhat al-Nusra and Islamic battalions in Ein Terma valley, amid advances for the regular forces in the area.
> a commander in NDF in Bludan killed with his companion by an ambush by Islamic fighters in al-Zabadani plain.



Source: SOHR


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Iraqi Yazidi girl shares horrors of captivity under ISIS | CTV News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> Iraqi Yazidi girl shares horrors of captivity under ISIS | CTV News



This is Syrian Civil War thread.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> This is Syrian Civil War thread.


and not a place to show your hatred toward kurds.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> and not a place to show your hatred toward kurds.



There is a Iraqi civil war section if you dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

AinTarma freed. impatient to see jawbar rat-free.



Alienoz_TR said:


> There is a Iraqi civil war section if you dont know.


If u read her story u will find its connection to Syria.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Ahrar Al-Sham Offensive in the southern countryside of Aleppo. Safirah is crucial because of its location and industrial base


I guess by now ahrar al- sham got spanked and fled those villages?


----------



## -SINAN-

@Alienoz_TR Mate, i can hear that they say "Istanbul" in 4:00. What are they talking about ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> @Alienoz_TR Mate, i can hear that they say "Istanbul" in 4:00. What are they talking about ?



Amongst Murtadeen in Istanbul, in Urfa?!

I didnt understand whole. About Disbelievers, something. Ask an Arab, they better translate. I am not good at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Sinan said:


> @Alienoz_TR Mate, i can hear that they say "Istanbul" in 4:00. What are they talking about ?



@1000 @al-Hasani 

Same question.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

TOW attack on artillery, 2 Regime soldiers probably killed. Countryside of Hama.


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Same question.



Hes talking about Sahwat: FSA, SNC and such groups of which the leaders are living in luxury hotels in Istanbul and such, to show that ISIS isn't like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

ISIL bid to storm Syrian town repelled - Al Jazeera English


----------



## atatwolf

*Mashallah*, they killed many PKK terrorists in the last few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Alienoz_TR said:


> View attachment 125766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Iraqi civil war section if you dont know.



Nice image , I am also confused with the mess


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Islamic Front posted a new video claiming they have taken over Al-Adnaniya near Safirah Military Base.

Follow: الجبهة الإسلامية (@islamic_front) on Twitter


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> I am more rational than emotional.


I will take it as, for ISIS...
Why the fall of Assad is so important, that Turkey's relation with ISIS is being questioned?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ceylal said:


> I will take it as, for ISIS...
> Why the fall of Assad is so important, that Turkey's relation with ISIS is being questioned?



Turkey supports FSA and IF, not IS.

Assad is a mass murderer, and enemy of Turkish State.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey supports FSA and IF, not IS.
> 
> Assad is a mass murderer, and enemy of Turkish State.



ISIS is a mass murderer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> ISIS is a mass murderer as well.



As I said, Turkey supports " moderate opposition" FSA and IF.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> As I said, Turkey supports " moderate opposition" FSA and IF.



Yes, but i'm wondering what your view is on this group, they've been bombing everyone for a decade, cleansing and murder in all shapes has taken through their actions, the death they have caused exceeds 50.000 easily, for the last 10 years they have been killing people, if you take the minimum estimate of daily deaths caused by ISIS, say 15 a day then..

10*365=3650
3650*15 is close to 55.000, now 15 dead a day is a minimum, you can easily say 50 dead a day by their bombings and killings. Then it exceeds 100.000.

So I wonder whether you agree on calling them mass murderers of innocent people.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey supports FSA and IF, not IS.
> 
> Assad is a mass murderer, and enemy of Turkish State.


How do you come up with that?
No body recalls Syria under Assad, doing harm to Turkey. Israel, the only mass murderer in the area, butchered your citizens in International waters, not only you haven't done a thing about it ,but you still have an Embassy in Tel Aviv...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

so Islamic Front are good, but Islamic State are bad ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Yes, but i'm wondering what your view is on this group, they've been bombing everyone for a decade, cleansing and murder in all shapes has taken through their actions, the death they have caused exceeds 50.000 easily, for the last 10 years they have been killing people, if you take the minimum estimate of daily deaths caused by ISIS, say 15 a day then..
> 
> 10*365=3650
> 3650*15 is close to 55.000, now 15 dead a day is a minimum, you can easily say 50 dead a day by their bombings and killings. Then it exceeds 100.000.
> 
> So I wonder whether you agree on calling them mass murderers of innocent people.



USA wants Kurdistan, right!? IS is only power that currently resists the NWO plans. Islamic imperialism against USA-Zionist-Kurdish imperialism... So, pragmatically I am inclined to prefer IS over others, whether Assad, Maliki, Obama, Khamanei, Barzani etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA wants Kurdistan, right!? IS is only power that currently resists the NWO plans. Islamic imperialism against USA-Zionist-Kurdish imperialism... So, pragmatically I am inclined to prefer IS over others, whether Assad, Maliki, Obama, Khamanei, Erdogan, Barzani etc...



USA can't do much to create a Kurdistan, they're far away. Turkey is keeping KRG alive, without Turkey KRG collapses, Turkey is on the same side as the US btw, so if you are against the NWO conspiracy theory you should be against the Turkish gov as well, ^^ add Erdogan.

Besides the simple question was whether you view them as mass murderers as they've killed 60.000+ innocent people. If you call Assad a mass murderer you should call them so as well. Though that would mean you're supporting mass murderers.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> USA can't do much to create a Kurdistan, they're far away. Turkey is keeping KRG alive, without Turkey KRG collapses, Turkey is on the same side as the US btw, so if you are against the NWO conspiracy theory you should be against the Turkish gov as well, ^^ add Erdogan.
> 
> Besides the simple question was whether you view them as mass murderers as they've killed 60.000+ innocent people. If you call Assad a mass murderer you should call them so as well.



The thing is Assad can never prevent Kurds forming an independent state. He might even support it to use it against Turkey.

Secondly, Maliki was busy in surpressing Sunni Arabs. Neverminded Kurds forming a state. His ignorance created ISI, then evolved into ISIS. Maliki gone, and another but less competent pawn came. Again Abadi cannot prevent disintegration.

Turkey cannot fight Kurdish rebels outside the border effectively. There comes IS. Keeping pressure on Shia powerhouses, US and Jewish interests in the regions and most importantly keeps check on anti-Turk Kurdish terrorists which are operating outside our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> The thing is Assad can never prevent Kurds forming an independent state. He might even support it to use it against Turkey.
> 
> Secondly, Maliki was busy in surpressing Sunni Arabs. Neverminded Kurds forming a state. His ignorance created ISI, then evolved into ISIS. Maliki gone, and another but less competent pawn came. Again Abadi cannot prevent disintegration.
> 
> Turkey cannot fight Kurdish rebels outside the border effectively. There comes IS. Keeping pressure on Shia powerhouses, US and Jewish interests in the regions and most importantly keeps check on anti-Turk Kurdish terrorists which are operating outside our border.



Maliki came to power in 2005, ISI has been active since 2003, yet you said that Maliki's ignorance created ISI, how when they existed before he came. Calling Abadi less competent then Maliki whilst he has not been in power for long enough to do anything makes no sense.

Turkish gov is the main supporter for the Kurdish state, remember that they are landlocked, without 1 neighbor being friendly to them ( Turkey today ) they can't do much even if Israel/US helps them.

Anyway you're supporting the ISIS mass murderers whilst blaming Assad for being a mass murderer whilst the number of casualties from both sides come quite close, at least say you don't like Assad without the mass murderer part as that doesn't bother you.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Maliki came to power in 2005, ISI has been active since 2003, yet you said that Maliki's ignorance created ISI, how when they existed before he came. Calling Abadi less competent then Maliki whilst he has not been in power for long enough to do anything makes no sense.
> 
> Turkish gov is the main supporter for the Kurdish state, remember that they are landlocked, without 1 neighbor being friendly to them ( Turkey today ) they can't do much even if Israel/US helps them.
> 
> Anyway you're supporting the ISIS mass murderers whilst blaming Assad for being a mass murderer whilst the number of casualties from both sides come quite close, at least say you don't like Assad without the mass murderer part as that doesn't bother you.



1) In 2003, Sunni insurgents were the remnants of Saddam's Army. ISI was formed in 2006, at that time Maliki was appointed by Bush himself. His sectarian policies and Bush's divide and rule strategy pushed Sunnis to form ISI.

2) Turkish government is the last to support such rival state. As you see, Assad helps YPG; Iraqi Shia gov helps Peshmerga, whole EU and USA assists Kurds. We keep our neutrality.
In Qamishli, IS vs. Kurds+SAA
In Mosul Dam, IS vs. Peshmerga+Shias
In Ayn Al Arab, IS vs. Kurds+US led coalition

3) I havent given one single coin to IS or ISIS or ISI during the last 10 years time. My stance is based on political gains, thats all. Oops one minute, I am Sunni. I prefer Sunnis over Shias, Yazidis, Christians, Zardoshts, Jews, Communists. And thats natural. Same thing applies to them either. No reason to discuss about it, right!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA wants Kurdistan, right!? IS is only power that currently resists the NWO plans. Islamic imperialism against USA-Zionist-Kurdish imperialism... So, pragmatically I am inclined to prefer IS over others, whether Assad, Maliki, Obama, Khamanei, Barzani etc...


And what if i say that isis is nothing but a project aimed at weakening the ME and strengthening Israel? Arent extremist 'muslims' (i personally dont consider isis as muslims going by their behavior) supposed to hate israel foremost? I haven't seen isis even shooting one bullet at israel while the latter was butchering tons of innocent Palestinians during the summer. Where is that so-called masterbrain Baghdadi? hiding in a cave like OBL (gold medal winner for longest hide and seek since 2001 - 2010/1 despite US' overwhelming superior intelligence...) used to? That is imo a cheap attempt at creating another boogeyman. West obviously doesnt wanna provide serious help at all (those few airstrikes dont seem to work much), which raises suspicion in my book. No matter what, isis are scum of the highest rank and must be eliminated, but at the same of course we wish it will take as much pkk/pyd rats with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

usernameless said:


> And what if i say that isis is nothing but a project aimed at weakening the ME and strengthening Israel? Arent extremist 'muslims' (i personally dont consider isis as muslims going by their behavior) supposed to hate israel foremost? I haven't seen isis even shooting one bullet at israel while the latter was butchering tons of innocent Palestinians during the summer. Where is that so-called masterbrain Baghdadi? hiding in a cave like OBL (gold medal winner for longest hide and seek since 2001 - 2010/1 despite US' overwhelming superior intelligence...) used to? That is imo a cheap attempt at creating another boogeyman. West obviously doesnt wanna provide serious help at all (those few airstrikes dont seem to work much), which raises suspicion in my book. No matter what, isis are scum of the highest rank and must be eliminated, but at the same of course we wish it will take as much pkk/pyd rats with it.



These people are fighting against US occupation since 2003.


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> The thing is Assad can never prevent Kurds forming an independent state. He might even support it to use it against Turkey.


for now Syria is not the country supporting rebels in the another country 
so ok you don't like Asad, i don't too, but don't push too much blaming Syria to act anti turk when it is the other way
maybe you help the refugees n but you helped the situation of war inside Syria , and don't say Iran blabla ... because i think Turkey and Iran are in the same level of country to blame


Alienoz_TR said:


> Secondly, Maliki was busy in surpressing Sunni Arabs.


yeah sure he was waking the morning and thinking "i hope lot of sunnis will die"


Alienoz_TR said:


> Neverminded Kurds forming a state. His ignorance created ISI, then evolved into ISIS. Maliki gone, and another but less competent pawn came. Again Abadi cannot prevent disintegration.


indeed it is not the problem of Maliki for people like you 
you 're totally obsessed of your anti shia ideology. never mind all shias are bad guys and you should fight them.

why you think group like IS became strong? it is because they got support from many countries directly or undirectly
Iraqi government is just a part of the problem. such problem doesn't create the worst extremist groups . when you see so many foreign fighters it prooves that the problem is not Iraqi only or Syrian only: this is much more than this 


Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkey cannot fight Kurdish rebels outside the border effectively.


there is a difference between not helping PKK and i would not blame you for this 
AND help kurds against IS
people like you , as you said many times , did choose. and you give your real face of brainwashed islamist .


Alienoz_TR said:


> There comes IS. Keeping pressure on Shia powerhouses, US and Jewish interests in the regions and most importantly keeps check on anti-Turk Kurdish terrorists which are operating outside our border.


yeah US are the bad guys.. why? because they bomb IS?

jews blabla jews blabla .... Israel policy for the conflict in the region: the less involved country from all countries in the region
and you blame them. ahah it was funny. or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) In 2003, Sunni insurgents were the remnants of Saddam's Army. ISI was formed in 2006, at that time Maliki was appointed by Bush himself. His sectarian policies and Bush's divide and rule strategy pushed Sunnis to form ISI.


ISI is the combination of several groups, it was nothing new but a new name composing several groups. There's no such thing as remnants of Iraq's former army, the entire population were remnants of this army as conscription forced everyone in, infact Shi'a were the majority in the former army. 

ISI used many different names as Shura council, Mujahideen Ansar al sunnah etc. This group was active before Maliki came to power.



> 2) Turkish government is the last to support such rival state. As you see, Assad helps YPG; Iraqi Shia gov helps Peshmerga, whole EU and USA assists Kurds. We keep our neutrality.
> In Qamishli IS vs. Kurds+SAA
> In Mosul Dam, IS vs. Peshmerga+Shias
> In Ayn Al Arab, IS vs. Kurds+US led coalition


Yet Assad is fighting YPG. Iraqi gov help to Peshmerga is not because of a strategy but our idiotic inclusive government with Kurds such as the Yazidi woman crying in parliament.



> 3) I havent given one single coin to IS or ISIS or IS during the last 10 years time. My stance is based on political gains, thats all. Oops one minute, I am Sunni. I prefer Sunnis over Shias, Yazidis, Christians, Zardoshts, Jews, Communists. And thats natural. Same thing applies to them either. No reason to discuss about it, right!?


FSA is Sunni as well, ISIS slaughters them. You're not answering the question but at least you see what I mean now, you're blaming someone for being a mass murderer whilst supporting another mass murderer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Yet Assad is fighting YPG. Iraqi gov help to Peshmerga is not because of a strategy but our idiotic inclusive government with Kurds such as the Yazidi woman crying in parliament.
> 
> 
> FSA is Sunni as well, ISIS slaughters them. You're not answering the question but at least you see what I mean now, you're blaming someone for being a mass murderer whilst supporting another mass murderer.



1) Assad supports YPG. Look at the YPG rally in Damascus. DAMASCUS.
Kurdên Şamê êrîşên li dijî Kobanê Şermezar kirin

2) History writes mass-murderers, Genghis Khan, Tamerlane, Baibars. Power comes from ironfist, not from politeness. In a war where cruelty is the rule, people play by the rule.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) Assad supports YPG. Look at the YPG rally in Damascus. DAMASCUS.
> Kurdên Şamê êrîşên li dijî Kobanê Şermezar kirin
> 2) History writes mass-murderers, Genghis Khan, Tamerlane, Baibars. Power comes from ironfist, not from politeness. In a war where cruelty is the rule, people play by the rule.


the problem of Ardoganist people like you is that you think your plans are well calculated. now you have put all your eggs in ISIS basket. even u consider them Muslims better than others. what a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> Hes talking about Sahwat: FSA, SNC and such groups of which the leaders are living in luxury hotels in Istanbul and such, to show that ISIS isn't like that.



Thx duddy 

I wondered if he was saying "We will come and conquer Istanbul" and stuff like that.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mafia-Style Deal Filmed in the Golan: UN Had Qatar Pay $25M to al-Qaeda to Release its Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Over 200 Jabhat Al-Nusra Fighters Killed at Tal Hamra*​Jabhat Al-Nusra has suffered heavy casualties attempting to take the village of Tal Hamra on the border of Dara’a in the Al-Quneitra Governate. Over 200 militants have been reportedly killed by the Syrian Arab Arab Army (SAA) and National Defense Forces (NDF) since last Friday, when Jabhat Al-Nusra launched an offensive in Tal Hamra, resulting in the capture of neighboring hills and buildings adjacent to the village.

Over 200 Jabhat Al-Nusra Fighters Killed at Tal Hamra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian Army Liberates Vital City in the East Ghouta*​After months of intense firefights in the Rif Dimashq city of Wadi ‘Ayn Tarma, the Syrian Arab Army’s 105th Brigade of the Republican Guard has liberated this strategic area, taking control of over 8 square km of surrounding land. This is a decisive blow to the already exhausted Jaysh Al-Islam fighters in the East Ghouta, who are now forced to retreat to other besieged areas.

Syrian Army Liberates Vital City in the East Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

isis captured center of aynal arab....


by by by pikeke...


----------



## Azizam

Oublious said:


> isis captured center of aynal arab....
> 
> 
> by by by pikeke...


This is the fourth time I am hearing this.


----------



## Oublious

Azizam said:


> This is the fourth time I am hearing this.




you can follow isis twitter instead of reuters.


----------



## Ceylal

Azizam said:


> This is the fourth time I am hearing this.


Blackeagle syndrom...Kubani is holding...



Oublious said:


> you can follow isis twitter instead of reuters.


we use too arab Shehatas and their grandiose victories...we prefer to stick with reuters..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

57mm artillery piece was destroyed by Harakat Hazm in Morek.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) Assad supports YPG. Look at the YPG rally in Damascus. DAMASCUS.
> Kurdên Şamê êrîşên li dijî Kobanê Şermezar kirin


He fights them as well. Here from an anti Assad source March 2014



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Search the internet you will find more about their fighting in places such as Qamishli.



> 2) History writes mass-murderers, Genghis Khan, Tamerlane, Baibars. Power comes from ironfist, not from politeness. In a war where cruelty is the rule, people play by the rule.


So you condemn Al Assad with your emotions for being a mass murderer but support ISIS the mass murderers, what is your opinion about the Al Qaeda bombings in Turkey where they kill your innocent people, do you support that ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> He fights them as well. Here from an anti Assad source March 2014
> 
> So you condemn Al Assad with your emotions for being a mass murderer but support ISIS the mass murderers, what is your opinion about the Al Qaeda bombings in Turkey where they kill your innocent people, do you support that ?



Nowadays, it is more like Assad+Assyrian Sutoro+PYD versus IS.

I am interested in Iraqi and Syrian political and military situation because my State's interests and threats against my State lie there. Innocence long gone when US invaded Iraq. When Americans murdered Turkmens in Tal Afar, (and I was bit younger and more nationalist rather than Muslim at that times) I started to support Sunni insurgents. Which I am still supporting.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nowadays, it is more like Assad+Assyrian Sutoro+PYD versus IS.
> 
> I am interested in Iraqi and Syrian political and military situation because my State's interests and threats against my State lie there. Innocence long gone when US invaded Iraq. When Americans murdered Turkmens in Tal Afar, (and I was bit younger and more nationalist rather than Muslim at that times) I started to support Sunni insurgents. Which I am still supporting.



PYD is working with the FSA against ISIS, not working with Assad.

Innocence of who ? you make no sense..
The US used Turkish airspace and airports to drop paratroopers in Northern Iraq in the 2003 invasion, ISIS also murders Turkmens but that's fine with you so why are you even worried about them.

Anyway do what you want though you make no sense and you're being a hypocrite by calling one a mass murderer and supporting another, shows with you refusing to answer my questions all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> PYD is working with the FSA against ISIS, not working with Assad.
> 
> Innocence of who ? you make no sense..
> The US used Turkish airspace and airports to drop paratroopers in Northern Iraq in the 2003 invasion, ISIS also murders Turkmens but that's fine with you so why are you even worried about them.
> 
> Anyway do what you want though you make no sense and you're being a hypocrite by calling one a mass murderer and supporting another, shows with you refusing to answer my questions all the time.



- Turkmens who chose to live under KRG, have to pronounce their neutrality. Should stay back. This is not their fight. They should not be pawns in the USA designed game called New Middleast.

- Erdogan is not my favourite, either. I never advocated his policies. If It were upto me, I would have shut that Incirlik base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> - Turkmens who chose to live under KRG, have to pronounce their neutrality. Should stay back. This is not their fight. They should not be pawns in the USA designed game called New Middleast.
> 
> - Erdogan is not my favourite, either. I never advocated his policies. If It were upto me, I would have shut that Incirlik base.



Let me keep it short

On one occasion you blame the US for killing Turkmens but you are ok with the ISIS massacre on Turkmen villagers in for example Tal Afar and their siege on Amirli.

Then you blame Assad for being a mass murderer but you go on supporting another mass murderer.

So you don't care about any of the civillians be it Turkmen or not, so why do you even use them when you clearly don't care.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Let me keep it short
> 
> On one occasion you blame the US for killing Turkmens but you are ok with the ISIS massacre on Turkmen villagers in for example Tal Afar and their siege on Amirli.
> 
> Then you blame Assad for being a mass murderer but you go on supporting another mass murderer.
> 
> So you don't care about any of the civillians be it Turkmen or not, so why do you even use them when you clearly don't care.



Fall of Ottoman Empire was too quick. Turkmens remained in a belt between Sunni Arabs, Shia Arabs and Kurds. Population exchange should have happened for their safety, like we did with Greeks in 1923.

You should blame Iraqi government for creating this mess. Kurds collaborated with USA, Shias surrendered quickly and cheered for US victory. Some Sunni Arabs and some Sunni Turkmens suffered greatly under the occupation.

My advice to Iraqis: Time to reconcile with Sunni insurgents instead of playing the pawn of USA, Iran or Kurds.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> You should blame Iraqi government for creating this mess.



I think i'll decided to blame JEW USA




> Kurds collaborated with USA, Shias surrendered quickly and cheered for US victory. Some Sunni Arabs and some Sunni Turkmens suffered greatly under the occupation.
> 
> My advice to Iraqis: Time to reconcile with Sunni insurgents instead of playing the pawn of USA, Iran or Kurds.




ISIS are no Sunni insurgents, ISIS kill more Sunnis then anyone, ask the Sunnis on PDF, look what ISIS did to the Al Shtat tribe in Deir al Zor, the bombings in Sunni majority cities until they control it etc. ISIS has massacred Turkmens as well since many are Shi'a ( kuffar & majoos ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> ISIS are no Sunni insurgents, ISIS kill more Sunnis then anyone, ask the Sunnis on PDF, look what ISIS did to the Al Shtat tribe in Deir al Zor, the bombings in Sunni majority cities until they control it etc. ISIS has massacred Turkmens as well since many are Shi'a ( kuffar & majoos ).



Time has come then. Turkmens should come to Turkey in a population exchange. Are you willing to settle in Turkey, my half-Turkmen friend?


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> *Syrian Army Liberates Vital City in the East Ghouta*​After months of intense firefights in the Rif Dimashq city of Wadi ‘Ayn Tarma, the Syrian Arab Army’s 105th Brigade of the Republican Guard has liberated this strategic area, taking control of over 8 square km of surrounding land. This is a decisive blow to the already exhausted Jaysh Al-Islam fighters in the East Ghouta, who are now forced to retreat to other besieged areas.
> 
> Syrian Army Liberates Vital City in the East Ghouta


Ayn Terma valley not Ayn Terma city.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> Ayn Terma valley not Ayn Terma city.


don't worry, that is the next target. liberated soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*Aleppo towns freed:
Bashkooy, Al-Muzara’ah, Umm Al-Jurn, Qaashoota, Al-Waawiyya, Al-Barzaaniyya, Rasm Al-Hilu, Deemaan, Rasm Al-Shaykh, Al-Husayniyya*. The Army also took back the water station and all defense-related areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA published a statement related to the events between IS and YPG.



> ماذا فعلت الأحزاب الكردية يوم قتلت داعش خيرة مجاهدينا في ‫#‏أعزاز‬ بداية
> وفي حلب بعدها
> ما كان موقفهم يوم حوصر مجاهدونا في جبل برصايا واستشهد 9 بينهم قيادات لواء عاصفة الشمال
> هل نسينا من أدخل الجيش النصيري إلى أعزاز من ‫#‏قطمة‬ لفك حصار الأمن العسكري
> هل نسينا من طعننا من الخلف يوم حصار مطار ‫#‏منغ‬
> هل نسينا من مزَّق بلادنا واعلن حكومته المفترضة داخل سوريا " حكومة كردستان "
> لماذا تبكون اليوم على ‫#‏كوباني‬
> ولماذا واجب علينا نصرتهم
> لم يقتل في كوباني مدنيون
> بل فيها عصابات الأحزاب الكردية .. التي تربيها داعش وتفعل ما عجزنا نحن عن فعله
> جاء اليوم من يقتص لنا منهم .. بدون كلفة
> 
> "What did the Kurdish parties do on the day IS killed the best of our mujahideen, first in Azaz and then Aleppo after it? What was their stance on the day our mujahideen were besieged on Jabal Barsaya and 9 were martyred,among them Northern Storm commanders? Have we forgotten who let the Nusayri army enter Azaz from Qata' to break the siege of the Military Security? Have we forgotten who backstabbed us from behind on the day of the siege of Mannagh airbase? Have we forgotten who has torn up our land and announced its own separate government in Syria: the Kurdistan government. Why are you crying today over Kobani? And why must we support them? Civilians have not been killed in Kobani, but in it are the gangs of the Kurdish parties...the day has come for us take vengeance on them...



ماذا فعلت الأحزاب الكردية يوم قتلت داعش خيرة مجاهدينا في... - justpaste.it


----------



## Serpentine

It is reported that this woman is one of the main field commanders of Kobani defense brigades and has led numerous counterattacks against the Black Disease:






With brave women like this and many others, some men should die from shame. May God help you in your fight against ISIS scums.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Serpentine said:


> It is reported that this woman is one of the main field commanders of Kobani defense brigades and has led numerous counterattacks against the Black Disease:


seems merely for show.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iran warns of risk to Israel's security should US seek overthrow of Assad*




Iran’s deputy foreign minister reportedly said on Saturday that his country has exchanged messages with the US about the fight against Islamic State (Isis) militants in Syria and Iraq.

Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad, while fighting the extremist group.

Iran has backed Assad in Syria’s three-year civil war. The US has called for Assad to resign and rules out co-operating with his government.

The US carried out six air strikes near the Syrian town of Kobani on Saturday, targeting Isis militants besieging the town. According to a statement from US Central Command, the strikes hit an Isis fighting position and two small units, damaged a command-and-control facility and destroyed three trucks.

Also on Saturday, Isis forces renewed their attack on Kobani, which is near the border with Turkey, before being repulsed by Kurdish fighters. A video posted online on Friday purported to show Isis fighters involved in street fighting in the town.

US Central Command also said US and Dutch planes had carried out three strikes against Isis targets in Iraq, near Tal Afar and Hit, on Friday and Saturday, alongside “multiple airdrops to help resupply Iraqi security forces at the request of the government of Iraq”.

Isis fighters control swathes of Syria and northern Iraq and have released videos showing the murders of international hostages. US airstrikes against Isis in Iraq began on 8 August;international strikes in Syria began on 22 September.

Debate has continued about the effectiveness of the US-led strikes, particularly in Syria. On Thursday, the White House admitted that without a viable force on the ground in Syria, drawn from anti-Assad rebels, air strikes could only have a limited effect.

Iran warns of risk to Israel's security should US seek overthrow of Assad | World news | theguardian.com

Iran and Israel on the same side!?


----------



## Serpentine

dhul-aktaf said:


> seems merely for show.


Doesn't matter, the fact that many Kurdish women are fighting alongside men is not a show and there are tons of pics/videos and articles supporting that.

Updates on Aleppo battlefield:

SAA/NDF have recaptured most of the villages taken by Ahrar al-Sham around Safira city, which proves that it was a meaningless and suicide attack by the group which lost 50 of its most prominent members in a bombing last month. It should be noted that almost zero people live in those villages and their only significance is being close to Safira. So basically they have entered empty villages and then were thrown out. They are desperate, too much I'd say. They are stupid if they think they can capture Safira or its military factories that easy.


----------



## Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LATEST MAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

TOW attack on 57mm artillery in Lattakia.






TOW attack on Pro-Assad camp in Lattakia. I cant identify target from the footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521334924679200768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521396980358979584


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New photos started coming from Ayn Al Arab /Kobane. This time from the city center. I'll update when all gathered. 

Conflicting reports are arising. We can be sure at least 50% of the city is in IS' hands. Appearantly YPG retreated to western side of the main street in the center.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> - Turkmens who chose to live under KRG, have to pronounce their neutrality. Should stay back. This is not their fight. They should not be pawns in the USA designed game called New Middleast.
> 
> - Erdogan is not my favourite, either. I never advocated his policies. If It were upto me, I would have shut that Incirlik base.


It is not late for Turkmen to migrate to Turkey. We should have a program for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> It is not late for Turkmen to migrate to Turkey. We should have a program for them .


They don't even want to leave their cities, the problem with you is you don't look at what they want you put your opinion in command over them, not uncommon here with all the PDF generals.


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> They don't even want to leave their cities, the problem with you is you don't look at what they want you put your opinion in command over them, not uncommon here with all the PDF generals.


I know what they want. They want Turkey to help them in Iraq. At the moment it is not possible. Maybe in the future.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But most of this land is barren desert or mountains hardly a gain

It would be easier if Turkey takes syria / iraq and pakistan clean up afghanistan

Expansion !!! Expansion Expansion !!!

Leaving these places with no centralized government will constantly create problems
How long this drama has been going on now 

1990 
2000
2010
2015 ....Almost 35 years .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> They don't even want to leave their cities, the problem with you is you don't look at what they want you put your opinion in command over them, not uncommon here with all the PDF generals.



Listen up. Unlike you, I am full-blood Turk. Unlike you, I can speak Turkish, and not only Anatolian Turkish but other dialects as well.

You may remember your loyalty lies in Iraq, while mine lies in Turkey, Azerbaijan, and everywhere else in Turan. Dont put the blame of your incompetence on others. Iraq and Syria are not Turkey's fault. Unfortunately we have been dragged into this quagmire. And If Turkey wins, Turkmens will have stronger voice in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Listen up. Unlike you, I am full-blood Turk. Unlike you, I can speak Turkish, and not only Anatolian Turkish but other dialects as well.
> 
> You may remember your loyalty lies in Iraq, while mine lies in Turkey, Azerbaijan, and everywhere else in Turan. Dont put the blame of your incompetence on others. Iraq and Syria are not Turkey's fault. Unfortunately we have been dragged into this quagmire. And If Turkey wins, Turkmens will have stronger voice in the future.



You are Turk so what difference does that make in here, there are millions of Turks, does that mean all of them will agree with one another ? clearly not.

Loyalty is irrelevant, incompetence is irrelevant as well we never discussed competence and corruption, we spoke about support to ISIS since you've been supporting them.

You should support ISIS in the face of the Turkmen families over there you claim to care about so much, let's see their reaction, do you think they will like it ?

That post was to @atatwolf , they don't want to leave their cities which is what I said which is true as well.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Listen up. Unlike you, I am full-blood Turk. Unlike you, I can speak Turkish, and not only Anatolian Turkish but other dialects as well.
> 
> You may remember your loyalty lies in Iraq, while mine lies in Turkey, Azerbaijan, and everywhere else in Turan. Dont put the blame of your incompetence on others. Iraq and Syria are not Turkey's fault. Unfortunately we have been dragged into this quagmire. And If Turkey wins, Turkmens will have stronger voice in the future.


Iraq and Syria are created by British with the help of Arab revolt. Since then Europeans have been manipulating with that region like a pimp. If anybody is to blame it is the British that created those countries for blood and oil. And the Arab revolt that made that possible.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> You may remember your loyalty lies in Iraq, while mine lies in Turkey, Azerbaijan, and everywhere else in Turan. Dont put the blame of your incompetence on others. Iraq and Syria are not Turkey's fault. Unfortunately we have been dragged into this quagmire. And If Turkey wins, Turkmens will have stronger voice in the future.





atatwolf said:


> I know what they want. They want Turkey to help them in Iraq. At the moment it is not possible. Maybe in the future.





atatwolf said:


> It is not late for Turkmen to migrate to Turkey. We should have a program for them .



All Erdogan can do is chest thumping against Assad, he didn't have the guts to go in for Turkmen, no one in Turkish government had it and ironically, Iran went in and helped to liberate Amerli.

Unlike you, Iraqi Turkmen are not obsessed with this whole blood master race nonsense and they surely saw what Turkey did for them: nothing. I was watching a report from BBC in a town around Amerli and their main commanders were all hailing Iran for sending weapons for them and organizing them and I'm sure I didn't hear the word Turkey from them even once.

Your ideas belong to to Third Reich era, this is 21st century. People tend to see who is there for them, not who shares blood with them.

You did nothing for Iraqi Turkmen, so expecting them to 'migrate' to Turkey is basically hallucinating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

@Alienoz_TR you keep avoiding this part

Why don't you explain me how come that you care so much about those Turkmen while ISIS killed them and you support ISIS, please enlighten us about this logic of yours.

So I can kill your people and call myself the defender of Turks, a true Turkish nationalist, logic ?

Here read, Turkmens massacred in Tal Afar, yet your supporting ISIS and pretending to be the defender of Turkmens.

Shiite villagers describe ‘massacre’ in northern Iraq - The Washington Post



> *TAZA, Iraq — The villagers lowered 15 bodies into a mass grave here Monday. Two of the dead were young girls. The rest were men. All had been executed at point-blank range by al-Qaeda-inspired rebels and their allies, during what witnesses say was an attack aimed at destroying four Shiite Turkmen communities.*


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Ayn Terma valley not Ayn Terma city.
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Read the article, it says Wadi , which means Valley...


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> All Erdogan can do is chest thumping against Assad, he didn't have the guts to go in for Turkmen, no one in Turkish government had it and ironically, Iran went in and helped to liberate Amerli.
> 
> Unlike you, Iraqi Turkmen are not obsessed with this whole blood master race nonsense and they surely saw what Turkey did for them: nothing. I was watching a report from BBC in a town around Amerli and their main commanders were all hailing Iran for sending weapons for them and organizing them and I'm sure I didn't hear the word Turkey from them even once.
> 
> Your ideas belong to to Third Reich era, this is 21st century. People tend to see who is there for them, not who shares blood with them.
> 
> You did nothing for Iraqi Turkmen, so expecting them to 'migrate' to Turkey is basically hallucinating.


You are closer to amerli so it is easy to talk for you. Also Turkey stays out for economic stability. Iran doesn't have an economy so it doesn't have to be afraid. All of your revenues are coming from oil anyway. Turkmen are extremely pan turkist. On Twitter I saw turkmen protection units holding the Turkish flag and doing the wolf sign. Turkic countries also dont have a lack of turanism in their hearts and love for tengriism in their in their mind. Look at Azeri for that matter in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> You are closer to amerli so it is easy to talk for you. Also Turkey stays out for economic stability. Iran doesn't have an economy *so it doesn't have to be afraid*. All of your revenues are coming from oil anyway. *Turkmen are extremely pan turkist*. On Twitter I saw turkmen protection units holding the Turkish flag and doing the *wolf sign*. Turkic countries also dont have a lack of *turanism* in their hearts and* love for tengriism* in their in their mind. *Look at Azeri for that matter in Iran.*



You need to get back to earth my dear. Bozgurt sign won't be your savior in the Geopolitical mess of Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

So @atatwolf since Alienoz keeps avoiding this why don't I ask you, the Turkish nationalist, what is your opinion about Alienoz supporting ISIS and keeping silence about their crimes ( on Turkmens as well ) whilst pretending to be defending Turkmens.

Shiite villagers describe ‘massacre’ in northern Iraq - The Washington Post



> TAZA, Iraq — The villagers lowered 15 bodies into a mass grave here Monday. Two of the dead were young girls. The rest were men. All had been executed at point-blank range by al-Qaeda-inspired rebels and their allies, during what witnesses say was an attack aimed at destroying four Shiite Turkmen communities.


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> You need to get back to earth my dear. Bozgurt sign won't be your savior in the Geopolitical mess of Middle East.


Being observant and acting with constrained doesn't mean we will not make a move if Assad or Iran crosses the Line. Then you will see the meaning bozkurt sign when the wolves will be howling in the mountains.



1000 said:


> So @atatwolf since Alienoz keeps avoiding this why don't I ask you, the Turkish nationalist, what is your opinion about Alienoz supporting ISIS and keeping silence about their crimes ( on Turkmens as well ) whilst pretending to be defending Turkmens.
> 
> Shiite villagers describe ‘massacre’ in northern Iraq - The Washington Post



ISIS gained credit in Turkey for solving the pkk issue but as Turkish leaders have said there is no difference between isis and pkk


----------



## Superboy

How many troops does Assad have by now? 400,000?


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> ISIS gained credit in Turkey for solving the pkk issue but as Turkish leaders have said there is no difference between isis and pkk




Yes ofc you like it that ISIS is fighting PKK, no one questions this and no one has a problem with it, it's no double standards since PKK has been terrorizing you as well. However alienoz is supporting them all the way on all fronts & all their actions whilst blaming the US and others for death of Turkmen, yet ISIS killed many Turkmen but silence is kept over that, makes no sense does it ?


----------



## xenon54 out

1000 said:


> Yes ofc you like it that ISIS is fighting PKK, no one questions this and no one has a problem with it, it's no double standards since PKK has been terrorizing you as well. However alienoz is supporting them all the way on all fronts & all their actions whilst blaming the US and others for death of Turkmen, yet ISIS killed many Turkmen but silence is kept over that, makes no sense does it ?


People dont look positively on Isis in Turkey thats my observation when i visited this year, why would they support such barbars anyway, but the pkk supporters behavior in south east Turkey doesnt help for the sympathy for Kobane either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

xenon54 said:


> People dont look positively on Isis in Turkey



Well @Alienoz_TR is

His own choice, but that doesn't change the reality of ISIS killing everyone including Turkmen, he should accept that when he supports those terrorists instead of rejecting to see what they do.


----------



## xenon54 out

1000 said:


> Well @Alienoz_TR is
> 
> His own choice, but that doesn't change the reality of ISIS killing everyone including Turkmen, he should accept that when he supports those terrorists instead of rejecting to see what they do.


Well, he might support them or not thats not my business but majority in Turkey sees isis as barbarians, what exactly do you wanna hear from me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

xenon54 said:


> Well, he might support them or not thats not my business but majority in Turkey sees isis as barbarians, what exactly do you wanna hear from me?



Nothing, not talking about Turkey but about alien.


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> Well @Alienoz_TR is
> 
> His own choice, but that doesn't change the reality of ISIS killing everyone including Turkmen, he should accept that when he supports those terrorists instead of rejecting to see what they do.


Isis is a loose canon. After they are finished with kobane they will probably go for Erbil again and Shia in Iraq following with attack on Iran. The only one benefitting would be Israel and US. Dropping more bombs, selling more weapons. We never helped ISIS. They have American weapons and US wants to drag us into this war to destroy our economy. It is a great game and they don't want solutions. Every Turkish proposal for bufferzone got rejected by them.


----------



## xenon54 out

1000 said:


> Nothing, not talking about Turkey but about alien.


Even if he supports them he wont admit it since he is sharing a lot about Syrian civil war, he might get in trouble if he admits support for a terrorists organisation, the anti terror laws are quite strict in Turkey.

List of designated terrorist organizations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iranwillrise

atatwolf said:


> Being observant and acting with constrained doesn't mean we will not make a move if Assad or Iran crosses the Line. Then you will see the meaning bozkurt sign when the wolves will be howling in the mountains.
> 
> ISIS gained credit in Turkey for solving the pkk issue but as Turkish leaders have said there is no difference between isis and pkk


What is your opinion about Iranian role in saving Turkmen of Amerli?


----------



## al-Hasani

Iranwillrise said:


> What is your opinion about Iranian role in saving Turkmen of Amerli?



Which Iranian role? All of that is the work of ISOF and American/GCC air bombardments. You better stop occupying Azerbaijani land and oppressing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iranwillrise

al-Hasani said:


> Which Iranian role? All of that is the work of ISOF and American/GCC air bombardments. You better stop occupying Azerbaijani land and oppressing them.


Iranian advisors were in Amerli, helping kurds and shia against terrorist salafist ISIS who follow ancient saudi religion.


----------



## al-Hasani

Iranwillrise said:


> Iranian advisors were in Amerli, helping kurds and shia against terrorist salafist ISIS who follow ancient saudi religion.



Shia are Muslims last time I checked and almost all sects and Islam itself originates in KSA indeed. They were not fire-worshippers. They are almost extinct indeed and your Mullah's make sure to get the rest of them, LOL.

"Iranian role". LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranwillrise

al-Hasani said:


> Shia are Muslims last time I checked and almost all sects and Islam itself originates in KSA indeed. They were not fire-worshippers. They are almost extinct indeed and your Mullah's make sure to get the rest of them, LOL.
> "Iranian role". LOL.


I dont care about them being muslims or not, they don't cut heads or rape/enslave children so I think they differ little bit from their ancient saudi religion.
At the moment Iran has influence over them by supporting them and they are more reasonable than salafists (the pure form without innovations) ,so it's ok for me, even if they came from mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Iranwillrise said:


> I dont care about them being muslims or not, they don't cut heads or rape/enslave children so I think they differ little bit from their ancient saudi religion.
> At the moment Iran has influence over them by supporting them and they are more reasonable than salafists (the pure form without innovations) ,so it's ok for me, even if they came from mars.



So nice to know that our double user @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Iranwillrise equals a few thousands ISIS members with Islam.

@WebMaster 

Your advisers are a joke since Maliki was utterly humiliated and both Iraq and Syria are on fire. Nice job by the Mullah's, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

al-Hasani said:


> So nice to know that our double user @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Iranwillrise equals a few thousands ISIS members with Islam.
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> Your advisers are a joke since Maliki was utterly humiliated and both Iraq and Syria are on fire. Nice job by the Mullah's, LOL.


Don't cry like a child towards the moderators when you start a discussion.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> So @atatwolf since Alienoz keeps avoiding this why don't I ask you, the Turkish nationalist, what is your opinion about Alienoz supporting ISIS and keeping silence about their crimes ( on Turkmens as well ) whilst pretending to be defending Turkmens.
> 
> Shiite villagers describe ‘massacre’ in northern Iraq - The Washington Post



I am supporting Syrian Turkmens and Tal Afar Turkmens against oppressors. 

Before judging me, you better say something about Kirkuk. Kurds are illegally occupying Kirkuk.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Which Iranian role? All of that is the work of ISOF and American/GCC air bombardments. You better stop occupying Azerbaijani land and oppressing them.


you again telling nonsense?



al-Hasani said:


> Shia are Muslims last time I checked and almost all sects and Islam itself originates in KSA indeed. They were not fire-worshippers. They are almost extinct indeed and your Mullah's make sure to get the rest of them, LOL.
> "Iranian role". LOL.


the problem with u is that u read and study but nothing changes in u due to fuckhead biasedness.
read Arthur Emanuel christensen works about Zoroastrian and then if u dare call them fire worshiper. r u wahabi? in their eyes *turning around the cube* is a sign of sherk.





*Circumambulation* (from Latin _circum_ around[1] + _ambulātus_ to walk[2]) is the act of moving around a sacred object or idol.[


----------



## -SINAN-

Iranwillrise said:


> Iranian advisors



God...* Iranian advisors*. This is gotta a be a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Listen up. Unlike you, I am full-blood Turk. Unlike you, I can speak Turkish, and not only Anatolian Turkish but other dialects as well.
> You may remember your loyalty lies in Iraq, while mine lies in Turkey, Azerbaijan, and everywhere else in Turan. Dont put the blame of your incompetence on others. Iraq and Syria are not Turkey's fault. Unfortunately we have been dragged into this quagmire. And If Turkey wins, Turkmens will have stronger voice in the future.


Are u from 19th century? can u explain to me what is a full-blood Turk? did u test ur DNA? even al-hasani tells something wise in that respect.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIS is sending reinforcements from raqqa and Aleppo to break Kurdish resistance in Kobani.

eastern ghouta clean-up continuing, jobar is getting fully rat-free.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIS Advances On Kobani With Additional Fighters, Weapons : NPR

@500 
finally douma is getting fully besieged.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Kurdish jihadist from Iraqi Kurdistan's Halabja leads IS attack on Kobani




sometimes Kurds remind me of Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

PYD/PKK in Ayn al-Arab.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> I am supporting Syrian Turkmens and Tal Afar Turkmens against oppressors.
> 
> Before judging me, you better say something about Kirkuk. Kurds are illegally occupying Kirkuk.



You're supporting ISIS, you said it yourself multiple times. ISIS kills everyone including Turkmens, nevertheless you made the choice to support ISIS, and still you are supporting them against Kurds and Shi'a Majoos which include Turkmens, because many Turkmen like those in Tal Afar and Amirli are Majoos.

The 2nd highest leader of ISIS after Al Baghdadi is Turkmen btw, ISIS doesn't care about ethnicity
Abu Muslim al Turkmani


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> You're supporting ISIS, you said it yourself multiple times. ISIS kills everyone including Turkmens, nevertheless you made the choice to support ISIS, and still you are supporting them against Kurds and Shi'a Majoos which include Turkmens, because many Turkmen like those in Tal Afar and Amirli are Majoos.
> 
> The 2nd highest leader of ISIS after Al Baghdadi is Turkmen btw, ISIS doesn't care about ethnicity
> Abu Muslim al Turkmani
> View attachment 129776



I know almost everything about IS, you dont need to tell me the structure. Majoos is wrong word btw. Majoos are only Yazidis and Zardoshts.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> I know almost everything about IS, you dont need to tell me the structure. Majoos is wrong word btw. Majoos are only Yazidis and Zardoshts.



For ISIS Shia are Majoos, you don't know everything after all, I will teach for free


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-Assad Afghan Hazara prisoner in the hands of Islamic Front. He should thank Allah that he has not been captured by Islamic State. Poor Afghan refugees are being used by Iranian clergy in their political game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Abubakr al-Hafravi, a Saudi member of ISIS and one of the field commanders in battle of Kobane shot in the head by a Kurdish sniper hours ago. RIH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest Situation in Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Army defections must not be taken lightly: Future MP | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: Political and military officials should take a critical look on the phenomenon of defections from the Lebanese Army, Future MP Jean Ogassapian said Monday.

“We must not take the phenomenon of Army defections lightly,” Ogassapian told a local radio station.

"Security challenges are not just internally focused and we must not underestimate them or pin them down to a particular area," he said. “This issue requires political support as well as a supportive environment for the Army, especially in areas where takfiri elements are possibly active."

Ogassapian said the political umbrella for the Lebanese Army “begins with the election of a president and the restoration of the institutional and legislative roles.”

“In the shadow of this danger, it is not acceptable that each [political] camp has a foreign agenda away from any dialogue,” he stressed.

Ogassapian raised doubts about the international coalition’s strikes against ISIS.

"What we see today in terms of the Western coalition’s military operations to strike at ISIS inSyria and Iraq does not inspire confidence," he argued, calling on Lebanese to put their differences aside to better face terrorism.

At least three have reportedly defected from the Lebanese Army in the last week.

Analysts, however, played down the defections, saying they do not post a grievous strategic risk to the military, but stressed that the root causes must be addressed seriously to preserve unity.

Army defections must not be taken lightly: Future MP | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Serpentine said:


> Abubakr al-Hafravi, a Saudi member of ISIS and one of the field commanders in battle of Kobane shot in the head by a Kurdish sniper hours ago. RIH


shit be upon him.

Iran must withdraw âoccupyingâ forces from Syria: Saudi | The National




Saudi foreign minister Prince Saud Al Faisal said during a joint press conference with his German counterpart Frank-Walter Steinmeier (unseen) on October 13, 2014, that Iran must withdraw its 'occupying' forces from Syria to help resolve that country's conflict. AFP Photo

“If Iran wants to be part of the solution in Syria, it has to pull its forces from Syria. The same applies elsewhere, whether in Yemen or Iraq,” the Saudi minister said.

@Serpentine
which Iranian force he is speaking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Aleppo Province: Violent clashes have still erupted since yesterday night between al Nusra Front, Ansra al Din Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported NDF, al Quds al Filastini Brigade, Hezbollah and Shia fighters from Iran and Afghanistan in Handarat area and the village of Sifat in the north of the Central Prison of Aleppo, information reported an advancement for al Nusra, Ansar al Din Fronts and the battalions where they could cut off the supply line of the regime forces to the two villages of Sifat and Handarat as well as Handarat Battalion. The clashes resulted in death of 3 fighters from the battalions at least and death of 4 soldiers from the regime forces, information also reported more casualties on both sides. Other violent clashes took place this morning between the regime forces supported by NDF fighters against YPG, the rebel and Islamic battalions in the neighborhood of al Ashrafeyyi in north of Aleppo accompanied with bombardment by mortar shells on the regime’s groupings in the neighborhood.





> A fighter from the IS detonated himself in a car north of Ein al-Arab"Kobane" , the car was moving towards the crossing with Turkey , no reports of losses.
> clashes renewed between ISIS and YPG in the eastern neighborhoods of the city, reports of killing 4 fighters from the IS.



SOHR


----------



## tesla

is attack
IŞİD'den sınırda intihar saldırısı - Sabah


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Turkey denies letting US use bases for air strikes | World | 3 News


----------



## tesla

*ISIS Training Camp*
*



*


----------



## Imran Khan

tesla said:


> *ISIS Training Camp*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


these low life monkeys did not faced a single professional military yet . look at them not a single stupid know ho who catch gun .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521735204948676609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521738689052160000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

tesla said:


> *ISIS Training Camp*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remembered US officials saying,. "We are targeting Comand&Control Centers, *Traning Camps,* etc..."

So US was hitting run-down parks with their Tomahawks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Sinan said:


> I remembered US officials saying,. "We are targeting Comand&Control Centers, *Traning Camps,* etc..."
> 
> So US was hitting run-down parks with their Tomahawks ?


trainers are propably commenders of old ıraq army (saddam huseyin) i dont know camp place but it may be *Tikrit .(saddam's aşiret ) if training was maliki period america couldnt hit that place shortly coward and idiot maliki *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

dhul-aktaf said:


> shit be upon him.
> 
> Iran must withdraw âoccupyingâ forces from Syria: Saudi | The National
> View attachment 130188
> 
> Saudi foreign minister Prince Saud Al Faisal said during a joint press conference with his German counterpart Frank-Walter Steinmeier (unseen) on October 13, 2014, that Iran must withdraw its 'occupying' forces from Syria to help resolve that country's conflict. AFP Photo
> 
> “If Iran wants to be part of the solution in Syria, it has to pull its forces from Syria. The same applies elsewhere, whether in Yemen or Iraq,” the Saudi minister said.
> 
> @Serpentine
> which Iranian force he is speaking about?


This guy has a big mouth and shouldn't be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

tesla said:


> trainers are propably commenders of old ıraq army (saddam huseyin) i dont know camp place but it may be *Tikrit .(saddam's aşiret ) if training was maliki period america couldnt hit that place shortly coward and idiot maliki *



Training camps in Syria, Tomahawk were only used in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Assad using UR-77 mine clearing vehicle to attack civilian areas in Jobar.






A destroyed T-72 belonging to Assad in Jobar.






Rebel AA in Handarat-Sayfat Area







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521747825793581056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

JAWBAR 90% IN SYRIAN ARMY HANDS AS TUNNELS ARE DESTROYED; SAUDIS, KUWAITIS AND OTHER FILTH KILLED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> pro-Regime Afghan fighter (captured in #Handrat): "They told us we'll fight in #Syria to protect the Shiite Shrines". pic.twitter.com/WoVGTu4kG5


they have proven very effective in handarat.
المقاتلون الأفغان وراء تقدم النظام السوري بحندرات (aljazeera) 

Shame on Turkey for Choosing the Islamic State Over the Kurds | Turkey |Axisoflogic.com


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> they have proven very effective in handarat.
> المقاتلون الأفغان وراء تقدم النظام السوري بحندرات (aljazeera)
> 
> Shame on Turkey for Choosing the Islamic State Over the Kurds | Turkey |Axisoflogic.com



Yeah, shame on Turkey to not fight some one elses war and sacrfice it's citizens life to rescue PKK terrorists from ISIS terrorists.

This so-called author is either delusional or have serious mental problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

*SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed*​The Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Brigade of the Republican Guard liberated the imperative Al-Ba’ajeen School in the Jubeileh Quarter of Deir Ezzor City on Saturday. The school was used by the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) as a control-and-command center for all terrorist operations in the Deir Ezzor District. According to a military source, the 104th Brigade killed over 60 militants and wounded/captured 30 more in the process of liberating the school. 

SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fukuoka

Syrian Lion said:


> *SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed*​The Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Brigade of the Republican Guard liberated the imperative Al-Ba’ajeen School in the Jubeileh Quarter of Deir Ezzor City on Saturday. The school was used by the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) as a control-and-command center for all terrorist operations in the Deir Ezzor District. According to a military source, the 104th Brigade killed over 60 militants and wounded/captured 30 more in the process of liberating the school.
> 
> SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed


What a bunch of cowards, they can shout against everybody in their videos, when they are captured they are always begging for their lifes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Ammad Malik said:


> No dear..shit be upon you and your filthy shrines..those dumpholes of shirk and kufr
> He is referring to the terrorists your rafidi khamanae sent to Syria to slaughter innocent Sunnis...Insha Allah ,we shall keep their heads and return their bodies to Tehran




Why dont you join ISIS in Syria ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

This ape blew up himself in Kobane yesterday, some sources say there has been either no casualties or very little numbers were injured. IS is using daily suicide bombings in Kobane, Many other apes similar to this one have already went to hell like this. It seems IS has hit a brick wall that its members are racing with each other to meet the Lucifer.


----------



## Iranwillrise

IR1907 said:


> Why dont you join ISIS in Syria ?



Why Syria, he can join Taliban beheading some Pakistani soldiers, christians etc..  he will go to heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 132427
> 
> 
> This ape blew up himself in Kobane yesterday, some sources say there has been either no casualties or very little numbers were injured. IS is using daily suicide bombings in Kobane, Many other apes similar to this one have already went to hell like this. It seems IS has hit a brick wall that its members are racing with each other to meet the Lucifer.



It shows that if people have the will to stand and fight ISIS cant do anything !! If the incompetent Iraqi soldiers stood their ground and didnt drop their weapons and run maybe situation of Iraq would have looked different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*Activists: Airstrikes hit jihadi targets in Syria*
*Smoke rises following an airstrike by the US-led coalition in Kobani, Syria while fighting continued between Syrian Kurds and the militants of ISIS, as seen from Mursitpinar on the outskirts of Suruc, at the Turkey-Syria border, Tuesday, Oct. 14, 2014. (AP Photo/Lefteris Pitarakis)
Activists: Airstrikes hit jihadi targets in Syria | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

*
*



*


----------



## IR1907

Iranwillrise said:


> Why Syria, he can join Taliban beheading some Pakistani soldiers, christians etc..  he will go to heaven


Or he can detonate his suicide belt in a Pakistani fruit market killing many infidels 



Syrian Lion said:


> *SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed*​The Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Brigade of the Republican Guard liberated the imperative Al-Ba’ajeen School in the Jubeileh Quarter of Deir Ezzor City on Saturday. The school was used by the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) as a control-and-command center for all terrorist operations in the Deir Ezzor District. According to a military source, the 104th Brigade killed over 60 militants and wounded/captured 30 more in the process of liberating the school.
> 
> SAA Captures ISIS Base in Deir Ezzor; Scores of ISIS Fighters Killed



Kick their *** ! Go go SAA, after almost 4 years you are fighting tirelessly the hordes of thousands of uneducated and dirty Jihadi motherfuckers and their (early) symphatizers called the FSA.

They wanted their revolution and they got it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

Recently I watched a video of some Turkmen village where ISIS raided and massacred people including women and children in the most horrific way (some had their legs/heads cut off). I can't imagine how some Turkic nationalists here cheer for ISIS after what they have done to Turkmens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Azizam said:


> Recently I watched a video of some Turkmen village where ISIS raided and massacred people including women and children in the most horrific way (some had their legs/heads cut off). I can't imagine how some Turkic nationalists here cheer for ISIS after what they have done to Turkmens.


Turkish nationalists should back their army against the filthy pro islamists in their government not supporting them....

What a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> Recently I watched a video of some Turkmen village where ISIS raided and massacred people including women and children in the most horrific way (some had their legs/heads cut off). I can't imagine how some Turkic nationalists here cheer for ISIS after what they have done to Turkmens.



Where did you watched it ???



IR1907 said:


> Turkish nationalists should back their army against the filthy pro islamists in their government not supporting them....
> 
> What a joke



Keep your ideas to yourself acem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

Turkey should stop funding terrorists. Sinan, would you blow yourself up for the terrorist AKP party?


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Where did you watched it ???
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your ideas to yourself acem.


Livele@k. Don't tell me it's fake. People in that video are indeed Turkmens from Iraq.


----------



## 1000

Azizam said:


> Livele@k. Don't tell me it's fake. People in that video are indeed Turkmens from Iraq.



Who actually doubts it ?

If they do it to Arab Shi'a why not to Turkmen Shi'a, ethnicity is irrelevant for ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MoshteAhani said:


> Turkey should stop funding terrorists. Sinan, would you blow yourself up for the terrorist AKP party?



Where is your proof that we are funding terrrorists.. ?



Azizam said:


> Livele@k. Don't tell me it's fake. People in that video are indeed Turkmens from Iraq.



I couldn't find the video that your are talkin about.

Can you write down the name of the video here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Where is your proof that we are funding terrrorists.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the video that your are talkin about.
> 
> Can you write down the name of the video here ?


It's illegal one this site, isn't it? Search on google videos with these keywords - isis, livelea k, turkmen


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> It's illegal one this site, isn't it? Search on google videos with these keywords - isis, livelea k, turkmen



That's old video....and that time, ISIS had numerous Turkish hostages which prevented us for taking action..... that said i doubt that even if ISIS hadn't have hostages..... i don't think coward Erdoğan would make a move against isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Deir Ezzor Province: 10 soldiers from the regime forces died this morning in clashes with IS militants in Hwayjet Sakar area where IS militants could drag 5 bodies of regime’s soldiers, including a colonel.
> 
> A man died by a gunshot due to the violent clashes between the regime forces and IS militants.
> 
> Violent clashes have still erupted between the regime forces and IS militants in the neighborhood of al Jbeleh coincided with bombardment by the regime forces on the neighborhood of al Hweqa and the villages that surround the airbase of Deir Ezzor in the eastern countryside.





> Rif Dimashq Province: Violent clashes have taken place between the regime forces and the Islamic battalions in al Rayhan orchards near the city of Doma. Other violent clashes took place between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters against al Nusra, the rebel and Islamic battalions on the outskirts of Ayn Terma town.
> 
> A combatant from the Islamic battalions died in clashes with the regime forces in the Eastern Ghota. 4 civilians died while others were injured due to aerial bombardment on the town of Erbin. The number is expected to rise because there are some people who were seriously wounded.
> 
> The warplanes attacked areas on the outskirts of Ayn Terma in the Eastern Ghota, information reported death of 3 people at least while others were injured. They also attacked areas in the town of Zebdin in the Eastern Ghota followed by fall of 3 ground-to- ground missiles onto the outskirts of the town.
> 
> The regime forces bombarded areas in the town of Hammoreyyi leading to kill a man while others were wounded.





> Hama Province: The violent clashes between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters against al Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions have still erupted in the Sixth Point on the outskirts of the town of Morek in the northern countryside, information reported destroying of a regime vehicle that led to kill some of its crew.
> 
> The warplanes attacked areas in the village of Jruh in the eastern countryside.





> Idlib province: 3 massive explosions rocked the south of Ma'ra al-Nu'man, it was caused by detonating tunnels under al-Hamedya camp and al-Dahrouj checkpoint by Islamic battalions, confirmed reports of losses in regime forces, amid violent clashes between regime forces and Islamic battalions in the area.



SOHR


----------



## 500

IF blows hajiz Addahrouj at Maarat al Nouman:

















Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> IF blows hajiz Addahrouj at Maarat al Nouman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132678
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



One more from a different angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Azizam said:


> I can't imagine how some Turkic nationalists here cheer for ISIS after what they have done to Turkmens.


in fact Turkey has set up its empty anti-scientific Pan-Turkic ideology since Ataturk to abuse them and use them as a political tool without any real respect to them.



Sinan said:


> Where is your proof that we are funding terrrorists.. ?


how is it possible that terrorist rebel forces cross the border without any problem but Kurds trying to pass Turkish border r kicked and caught?


----------



## Frosty

500 said:


> IF blows hajiz Addahrouj at Maarat al Nouman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132678
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!








Alienoz_TR said:


> One more from a different angle.



So much dust in the air. this video could explain why Assad supporters have so much sand in their vaginas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> in fact Turkey has set up its empty anti-scientific Pan-Turkic ideology since Ataturk to abuse them and use them as a political tool without any real respect to them.
> 
> 
> how is it possible that terrorist rebel forces cross the border without any problem but Kurds trying to pass Turkish border r kicked and caught?


*3rd Turkic Council Summit









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> 3rd Turkic Council Summit


hahhahahhahhahhahhahaahahha
elham is their clown. 
two of them r really Turk from their faces. but three others r just speaking Turkic languages.
and I have no idea about the last. maybe al-hasani can help.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> how is it possible that terrorist rebel forces cross the border without any problem but Kurds trying to pass Turkish border r kicked and caught?


No proof as always, only empty words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> I pity you and your country..... first be concerned about your failed state.


Don't take offense my Byzantinan friend.


----------



## asena_great

tesla said:


> *3rd Turkic Council Summit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132740
> 
> *


this is the start to rebuild of our empire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> hahhahahhahhahhahhahaahahha
> elham is their clown.


why are you changing topic farsi we have vision we are advancing for that taget but persia is vanishing in middle east rigt now 
so farsis are kissing crusaders *** lol iran have massive energy sources but its brain is full of straw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

asena_great said:


> his is the start to rebuild of our empire


as I am a numismatic and love all empires because of their coins especially, I hope u gain what u deserve and not what u aim.



tesla said:


> why are you changing topic farsi we have vision we are advancing for that taget but persia is vanishing in middle east rigt now
> so farsis are kissing crusaders *** lol iran have massive energy sources but its brain is full of straw


I guess after three and a half year of challenging Iran in ME, it is now more powerful and influential than before. and u r maybe kissing the ISIS ***?



Sinan said:


> No proof as always, only empty words.


do u think joe is a fool?


----------



## asena_great

dhul-aktaf said:


> I hope u gain what u deserve and not what u aim


 

dude i suggest u to stay away from PDF for some times u have become full of hate toward turkic people btw i didn't get your point we deserve what we aim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

asena_great said:


> dude i suggest u to stay away from PDF for some times u have become full of hate toward turkic people btw i didn't get your point we deserve what we aim


I don't hate anybody. I like turks. u r wrong. we r just discussing here. ban turkiyedan bakmak istiyorom. can u correct me? I know some day I will learn istambuli Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

AL-MAWREK ALMOST LIBERATED; NUSRA BREAKING APART

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## DizuJ

US-Led Coalition Steps up Strikes in Syria - ABC News


----------



## dhul-aktaf

almayadeen: commander of jond-ar rasool killed in morek today.

almayadeen: dead and wounded in the ranks of the militants after clashes with the army inside the tank battalion in Morek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIS now under attack from White Shroud guerillas in Syria | Daily Mail Online

@500
for who these White Shroud guerillas r fighting?


----------



## Broccoli

Assad regime is going to lose few choppers and planes in Aleppo soon enough.



> Syrian rebel fighters have been pictured eagerly unpacking Chinese-made surface-to-air missile launchers understood to have been smuggled into the country by African arms dealers.
> 
> Taken in a remote area north of the city of Aleppo, the photographs show fighters from the Free Syrian Army assembling FN-6 anti-aircraft missile launchers for use against soldiers loyal to the Assad regime.


Syrian rebels unpack new surface-to-air missiles from China | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Broccoli said:


> Assad regime is going to lose few choppers and planes in Aleppo soon enough.
> 
> 
> Syrian rebels unpack new surface-to-air missiles from China | Daily Mail Online


It's about time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

This picture speaks volumes:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Iraq 292, Lebanon 890, Iran 0 ?????
8,000 foreign Shi'ite fighters in Syria fighting for Assad, new study says

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Kobane's streets 'littered with headless corpses' - Independent.ie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Iraq 292, Lebanon 890, Iran 0 ?????
> 8,000 foreign Shi'ite fighters in Syria fighting for Assad, new study says



Obviously that source posted in post 928 is pure nonsense as anyone can see. Anyway of course Arabs will be going to an fellow Arab country in conflict. Big deal. People who only know/have 1 country for their people will not understand this.

Besides there are 2000 Saudi Arabians in Iraq AND Syria in total. In all of the groups. So that's also wrong. The Saudi foreign minister confirmed this recently and about 20% of them have returned to the country in the past 4 months after given themselves up in either Turkey, Iraq, Jordan, Lebanon or Syria which is good as most are 16-25 year olds that are easily manipulated and from mostly difficult backgrounds. Gullible "clerics" use their naivety and once when joining such groups they cannot go home as ISIS and other such groups kill anyone that wants out. Many recent programs confirming this from people who managed to escape. Of course all of them were youngsters. Not one above the age of 25 years. See Dawood Al-Shirian's highly watched talk shows that in recent times and for a long time now have dealt with this unfortunate problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Farsnews
Syrian Kurdish Fighters Regain Control of Strategic Hill in Kobani



al-Hasani said:


> Besides there are 2000 Saudi Arabians in Iraq AND Syria in total.


so they gain nothing and return home?


----------



## Serpentine

Serpentine said:


> This picture speaks volumes:
> 
> View attachment 132983


Since you didn't get it, I should add that the map shows the number of fighters who are fighting against Assad.

From Iran, there are barely any 'fighters' on the ground, their number doesn't go up more than 10 or 20 at most who have went there voluntarily. But military assistance and advisers for Assad? There are lots of that.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Serpentine said:


> This picture speaks volumes:


I have my objections to these data, But it is good for comparison. its amazing that many fucking Tunisians r fighting in Syria. Does that number contain their women performing jihad of nekah? lol


----------



## al-Hasani

dhul-aktaf said:


> Farsnews
> Syrian Kurdish Fighters Regain Control of Strategic Hill in Kobani
> 
> 
> so they gain nothing and return home?



They turn themselves in to the local authorities and then to the local Saudi Arabian embassies. Sometimes before they reach Syria/Iraq. If underage they will not be persecuted but put in rehabilitation centers and undergoing programs to rid them off that influence but often they realize their mistakes before actually going to any war zones. Those over the age of 18 are persecuted. In that case death penalty can apply. A few also get captured by the local authorities, mostly in Iraq. The few elders (older than 25 years) are mostly never returning as they are known to burn their passports which can also be confirmed by numerous videos. Often they are well-known radicals who despite being in jails etc. have not been "cured". They are there to die in battle.

Those that have joined FSA and other groups I do not consider terrorists at all but warriors fighting for the right cause and fighting for fellow Muslims and Arabs against an mass-murdering dictator.

But yeah, those numbers there are not correct. At least not those from KSA and if they are incorrect most others probably are too. Besides those are ESTIMATES anyway. There is no confirmation and there can't be with such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@dhul-aktaf

An example of a underage kid that was lured into Iraq on false premises through the internet and "clerics" there. He travelled from Riyadh to Kuwait and from there to Istanbul and then Gazienstep and from there into Syria and from there finally into Iraq.






So yeah, hundreds of them are kids that should not be near a war zone. They are stupid for doing such a thing in the first place but I blame those that recruit them. Parents often have no clue what their children are influenced by on the internet etc. Nor can they control them 24/7. KSA is a free country and if anyone wants to travel abroad they can do so any moment of time and not many will question them if they have a valuable excuse/are visiting relatives etc. Each day thousands of young Saudi Arabians are traveling for various of reasons. 0,01% of those travelers have ill intentions. It's very hard to prevent them from traveling beforehand without any evidence. Saudi Arabian citizens can travel freely to GCC countries without a visa too. If anyone wants to party in Dubai they get their can get their car and travel to the UAE. A few hours drive from Riyadh. For instance.

Anyway there is nothing to excuse. It is only natural that some Arabs will be going to fellow Arab countries (neighboring moreover) in conflict. They might have noble or not so noble intentions. Despite all this they still only make up 0,02% of the population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

dhul-aktaf said:


> ISIS now under attack from White Shroud guerillas in Syria | Daily Mail Online
> 
> @500
> for who these White Shroud guerillas r fighting?


I would not take their bravado too seriously. I guess they want western arm supplies.

Meanwhile after taking Ayn Tarma valley loyalists started heavy bombing of Ayn Terma city. Videos are too graphic to show.

Edit. found non graphic video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*US-Backed Hazzm Movement is Touted as a Secular and Model Rebel Group by Washington*​This video shows excerpts from videos belonging to Harakat Hazm (Hazzm Movement or Steadfastness Movement), which operates with US-backing and whose formation was announced in January 2014 in the presence of the leader of the Supreme Military Council of the "Free Syrian Army" (FSA), General Salim Idris. The group has been touted by Washington as a "rebel group worth supporting" and "a model candidate for greater US and allied support, including lethal military assistance."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-Assad fighter makes last words to his mom under firefight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

*The Islamic State (ISIS) training camp in Iraq for new joiners




*


----------



## tesla

Ten Syrian soldiers killed in clashes with Islamic State: monitor
Ten Syrian soldiers killed in clashes with Islamic State: monitor| Reuters


----------



## MoshteAhani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Pro-Assad fighter makes last words to his mom under firefight.


What a brave man. Defending his lands against thousands of Jihadi throat cutters. RIP 

This war needs to end quickly, people like this young man are dying so easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tesla

İS is stopped in Ayn Al Arab
IŞİD Kobani'de durduruldu - Milliyet Haber


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in Ayn al-Arab as 15 October 2014







Reliable resources informed SOHR that IS carried out a raid on people’s houses in the town of Hatla yesterday night; information reported arresting of 11 people at least, including the mayor of the town. 

IS fighters carried attacked the outskirts of al Hal Market, the west of the Security Box and the Street 48 in the city of Ayn al- Arab. 

Violent clashes took place between IS and YPG fighters in the south and southeast of Ayn al- Arab. 

YPG fighters destroyed an IS vehicle near al Eza’a area in the western countryside of Ayn al- Arab.

Source: SOHR


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> Pro-Assad fighter makes last words to his mom under firefight.



I can't help but feel sorry for this young man. He either fights or the regime will kill him and his family.


----------



## Superboy

Mosamania said:


> I can't help but feel sorry for this young man. He either fights or the regime will kill him and his family.




Assad was elected by 89% of voters amid a 73% turnout. Same can't be said of Saudi Arabia, where there is no democracy as in Syria 

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## forcetrip

*US and Russia to share intelligence on ISIL*


*US president Obama vows more air strikes against armed rebel group in meeting with defence ministers from 22 countries.*

Military leaders from more than 20 countries have met in the United States to discuss how to combat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), as US and Russia announced an agreement to share intelligence on the armed rebel group.
US President Barack Obama met on Tuesday defence ministers from 22 countries, acknowledging that he is "deeply concerned" about the advances ISIL is making in Iraq's Anbar province and in Syria, including the Kurdish town of Kobane.
He vowed that US air strikes will continue in both countries, while saying that "important successes" have also been made in stopping ISIL in areas such as Erbil and Mosul.
 
Pinpointing military and humanitarian aid from nations in the international struggle against the armed group.
"This is going to be a long-term campaign," Obama said without hinting at any changes in the current military strategy, which mainly involves air strikes.
"There are not quick fixes involved. We are still in the early stages. As with any military effort, there will be days of progress and there are going to be periods of setbacks, but our coalition is united behind this long-term effort."
A US military official told Reuters news agency after the talks that there was an acknowledgement that ISIL was making some gains on the ground, despite the air strikes.
"In the short term, there are some gains that they have been able to make. In the long term, that momentum will be reversed," the official said.
Also on Tuesday, US Secretary of State John Kerry met his Russian counterpart Sergey Lavrov in Paris, to discuss the latest developments in Iraq and Syria.
Kerry said the US had agreed to "intensify intelligence cooperation with respect to ISIL and other counter-terrorism challenges of the region".
He said Moscow would also explore whether it could do more to help arm and train Iraq's embattled military.
However, Kerry stopped short of saying that Moscow would join the US-led international coalition against ISIL.
The US and Russia have common ground in their concern about fighters from their countries joining ISIL, and then returning to carry out attacks at home.
"There may be as many as 500 or more from Russia," Kerry said. These include fighters from Russia's predominantly Muslim North Caucasus, a region where armed rebels have waged daily violence to establish an Islamic state.
*
Intensified operation *
American-led forces sharply intensified air strikes against ISIL on Monday and Tuesday in the Kurdish town of Kobane in Syria near its border with Turkey.
The coalition had conducted 21 attacks in two days and appeared to have slowed ISIL advances there, the US military said, but cautioned that the situation remained fluid.
US Central Command said the strikes on the rebel group's staging areas, compounds and armed vehicles, were meant to hit supply lines and stop reinforcements.

The number of air raids is the largest in a single 24-hour period since the coalition began its bombing of ISIL in Syria.

"Indications are that air strikes have slowed ISIL advances," it said, adding however that the situation remained fluid.
Al Jazeera's Patty Culhane, reporting from outside the Obama meeting at Andrew's Air Force Base, said about 90 percent of the air strikes involved US planes.
Contrary to reports in other media, the attacks on Kobane had not forced ISIL to withdraw from a strategic hill overlooking the town, according to Al Jazeera sources.

US and Russia to share intelligence on ISIL - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Mosamania

Superboy said:


> Assad was elected by 89% of voters amid a 73% turnout. Same can't be said of Saudi Arabia, where there is no democracy as in Syria
> 
> Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



we never claimed to be a democracy, but Syria does, and that election was a huge farce. 89% my ***.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Footage from the battle in Ayn al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Mosamania said:


> we never claimed to be a democracy, but Syria does, and that election was a huge farce. 89% my ***.



Don't you find it the least bit hypocritical that absolute monarchies are waging war on Syria in the name of democracy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

libertad said:


> Don't you find it the least bit hypocritical that absolute monarchies are waging war on Syria in the name of democracy?




No its not, they never claimed it was for democracy, it was to protect the Syrian people from the mass killings of the regime. The word democracy was not uttered once as a Casus Belli. 

But we all know it is economical through and through. A case of who gets to feed Europe oil? GCC or Russia/Iraq/Iran.


----------



## libertad

Mosamania said:


> No its not, they never claimed it was for democracy, it was to protect the Syrian people from the mass killings of the regime. The word democracy was not uttered once as a Casus Belli.
> 
> But we all know it is economical through and through. A case of who gets to feed Europe oil? GCC or Russia/Iraq/Iran.



The mass killings started when you brought your hordes from all over the world. Just like in Iraq. Mass killings have been taking place in Palestine for decades yet you have done nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> The mass killings started when you brought your hordes from all over the world. Just like in Iraq. Mass killings have been taking place in Palestine for decades yet you have done nothing.



You meant USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> You meant USA.
> 
> View attachment 135343



I agree....i'm no fan of our foreign policy.


----------



## Frosty

Alienoz_TR said:


> Footage from the battle in Ayn al-Arab



^what language they're speaking?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> I agree....i'm no fan of our foreign policy.



You gave hope to those who suffered under Assad for decades. Then you abandoned them.


----------



## Superboy

Mosamania said:


> No its not, they never claimed it was for democracy, it was to protect the Syrian people from the mass killings of the regime. The word democracy was not uttered once as a Casus Belli.
> 
> But we all know it is economical through and through. A case of who gets to feed Europe oil? GCC or Russia/Iraq/Iran.




Considering a large portion of criminals in Syria are Saudis, Syrian troops kill countless Saudis every day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> You gave hope to those who suffered under Assad for decades. Then you abandoned them.



They are suffering far worse now. And its none of our business what went on in Syria under Assad. Same thing for Iraq,.


----------



## Azizam

*French Jewish girl, 17, ‘planned terror attack on parents’ store, was set to join IS’*

A young French Jewish girl was radicalized, became an anti-Semite, planned a terrorist attack at her parents’ shop and was a moment away from getting on a plane to join the Islamic State in Syria, a French anthropologist who runs a de-radicalization center in Paris revealed

French Jewish girl, 17, 'planned terror attack on parents' store, was set to join IS' | The Times of Israel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How can this even be possible? Maybe the divisions between family members were exploited?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Pentagon: ‘Several hundred’ IS fighters killed in Kobane - thenews.com.pk




*WASHINGTON: US-led airstrikes have killed "several hundred" fighters in and around Kobane, but the Islamic State group could still seize the besieged strategic Syrian town, the Pentagon said Wednesday.
*
"We believe that we have killed several hundred ISIL fighters in and around Kobane," Pentagon spokesman John Kirby told reporters, adding that the majority of the town´s population has fled as jihadists continued to pour into the region in an attempt to take the town.
"Kobane could still fall, it could very well still fall," Kirby added.
"ISIL has made no secret of the fact that they want that town... and so they have continued to flow fighters to Kobane."
The battle for the northern Syrian town -- known as Ain al-Arab in Arabic -- enters its second month on Thursday. Kirby said only "hundreds or so" civilians remain.
"Certainly if Kobane falls to ISIL that´s a setback, there´s no question about that," Kirby said, but he stressed that the strategy for Operation Inherent Resolve, the new name for the US-led campaign against IS jihadists, is "bigger" than any one town.
"We ought to be prepared for the eventuality that other towns and other villages, other pieces of ground will either fall to ISIL or we may not be able to dislodge them for quite some time. This is going to take a while," he said.
In neighboring Iraq, where IS controls large chunks of territory, the jihadists are threatening Baghdad, but the Pentagon does not believe they are on the verge of capturing the capital city.
"We do not believe that there is an imminent threat to the security of the city right now," Kirby said. (AFP)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

libertad said:


> They are suffering far worse now. And its none of our business what went on in Syria under Assad. Same thing for Iraq,.



You destroyed Iraq, and now you say: none of our business. Then why are you still bombing?

Goddamn your business. Your business is chaos, and blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> You destroyed Iraq, and now you say: none of our business. Then why are you still bombing?
> 
> Goddamn your business. Your business is chaos, and blood.



The only one destroying is ISIS and you're cheering for them, the US is long gone, ISIS always uses that excuse whilst they're the primary source of destruction as of today.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> The only one destroying is ISIS and you're cheering for them, the US is long gone, ISIS always use that excuse whilst they're the primary source of destruction as of today.



You were cheering when US invaded Iraq. Now you are a refugee in Netherlands. Writing about Iraq from 5000 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> You were cheering when US invaded Iraq. Now you are a refugee in Netherlands. Writing about Iraq from 5000 km away.



When US invaded I was a little kid playing outside, i'm no refugee.You're writing from several hundreds of kilometers as well, distance makes no difference here. 
People can blame the US all they want for their destruction and wars, however ISIS supporters lack the credibility to do so as they're even worse.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Wounded Kurdish soldiers fighting Islamic State at Kobani die after being refused entry at Turkish border | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Bratva

1000 said:


> When US invaded I was a little kid playing outside, i'm no refugee.You're writing from several hundreds of kilometers as well, distance makes no difference here.
> People can blame the US all they want for their destruction and wars, however ISIS supporters lack the credibility to do so as they're even worse.



But before US invasion there was no AL Qaeda in Iraq, No ISIS, No Musab Al Zarqwi , No beheadings right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Russia to help fight Islamists in the Middle East - The Washington Post




U.S. Secretary of State John F. Kerry, left, and Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov reached the agreement in Paris on Tuesday. (Carolyn Kaster/AP)



Bratva said:


> But before US invasion there was no AL Qaeda in Iraq, No ISIS, No Musab Al Zarqwi , No beheadings right ?


you mean US is behind all the mess in ME?


----------



## Bratva

dhul-aktaf said:


> Russia to help fight Islamists in the Middle East - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> you mean US is behind all the mess in ME?



Saddam was keeping country together despite his controversial methods of keeping it together. Yes, US invasion is starting point of all this mess in Iraq we are seeing.

The starting point of mess in syria is 2011 when Assad started killing protesters in Aleppo and homos !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Bratva said:


> But before US invasion there was no AL Qaeda in Iraq, No ISIS, No Musab Al Zarqwi , No beheadings right ?



Yes, except the latter did happen by the regime from time to time, but with a sword.


----------



## Bratva

1000 said:


> Yes, except the latter did happen by the regime from time to time, but with a sword.



Well, It was contained, do you want an outbreak contained or you want an outbreak spilling over to everywhere ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> Wounded Kurdish soldiers fighting Islamic State at Kobani die after being refused entry at Turkish border | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> View attachment 135724



Lol, PKK begs us for protection, very amusing.



> "Once the soldiers realised they were dead, they said, 'Now you can cross with the bodies.'




They may rest in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> When US invaded I was a little kid playing outside, i'm no refugee.You're writing from several hundreds of kilometers as well, distance makes no difference here.
> People can blame the US all they want for their destruction and wars, however ISIS supporters lack the credibility to do so as they're even worse.



When you were a kid playing outside, I was a university student studying foreign politics. This is Syrian civil war thread, but lets make an exception. 

This is a 3-sided game. 
Kurds: Allies of Israel, USA and EU

Iraq under Maliki-Abadi governments: Allies of Iran, Assad, Russia (not USA)

ISI, ISIS or IS: Rebel movement/s against foreign occupation or foreign meddling.

Currently only IS is fighting against imperialist plans of USA. Shias are being used in a sectarian war against Sunni, while USA opens room for Kurds. Maliki was specially chosen by Bush to create this sectarian war. IS is an insurgent group that has been resisting New Middleast Order.

If IS fails, Kurds will have Kirkuk, then Northern Syria. Shias and Sunnis will be meat for animals.


----------



## Serpentine

Bratva said:


> But before US invasion there was no AL Qaeda in Iraq, No ISIS, No Musab Al Zarqwi , No beheadings right ?



What's the difference between Saddam killing nearly one million Iraqis in his stupid wars and AQ and others killing thousands? Indeed AQ is still better than the maniac, since they haven't killed that number of Iraqis, yet. It's also funny how you don't blame Saddam for this mess, but do blame Assad in Syria.


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> What's the difference between Saddam killing nearly one million Iraqis in his stupid wars and AQ and others killing thousands? Indeed AQ is still better than the maniac, since they haven't killed that number of Iraqis, yet. It's also funny how you don't blame Saddam for this mess, but do blame Assad in Syria.



Saddam has the means and resolve to contain his mess, put down the uprising, never let foreign Jihadis come to his country and play Jihad Jihad every once in a while nor did he loose any inch of his country to any rebel group, (kurds, shias back in 80's and 90's ). Nor his Iraqi Army ever deserted like Syrian soldiers deserted the army He had hold of hi on every inch of his country. That's why the mess was contained. Non-state Shia and sunni groups were not running wild and beheading each other. 

Have you seen Asad demonstrated this kind of resolve ? Everything was hunky dory in 2010. In matter of one year, instead of resolving protests by strong arming the leaders of protests, he killed the protests, didn't spared their families, Let Shahbia let loose on every protestor, and when civil war break down, he couldn't even stop foreign elements to come to his country and occupy it like it's a cheese cake !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Bratva said:


> The starting point of mess in syria is 2011 when Assad started killing protesters in Aleppo and homos !


and in Egypt affter kicking morsy out of power thousands of people were killed by army and new government. many more than the numbers u can imagine in the 2011 in homs and deraa. by the way halab was not involved in protests that time. it was more like a prepared plan fore syria.


----------



## Serpentine

Bratva said:


> Saddam has the means and resolve to contain his mess, put down the uprising, never let foreign Jihadis come to his country and play Jihad Jihad every once in a while nor did he loose any inch of his country to any rebel group, (kurds, shias back in 80's and 90's ). Nor his Iraqi Army ever deserted like Syrian soldiers deserted the army He had hold of hi on every inch of his country. That's why the mess was contained. Non-state Shia and sunni groups were not running wild and beheading each other.
> 
> Have you seen Asad demonstrated this kind of resolve ?



Let me use the very very basic logic:

What is bad? Killing people
Who killed more innocent people or caused it? Saddam
Who is worse then? Saddam 


You say 'Jihadists' are bad because they kill people, it's very true, they are the worst of scums, but they can't and won't reach the level of Saddam.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> They may rest in hell.


 they maybe start their actions against ur soldiers. why not helping them? it may help the peace process?


----------



## Bratva

dhul-aktaf said:


> and in Egypt affter kicking morsy out of power thousands of people were killed by army and new government. many more than the numbers u can imagine in the 2011 in homs and deraa. by the way halab was not involved in protests that time. it was more like a prepared plan fore syria.



My point being, Assad showed a weak resolve, couldn't contain his mess, didn't even know how to handle it, how to go after leadership instead of letting loose on the people and giving international media who is already against him would a chance to do a number on hum.

Atleast Supposed world was with Egyptian military when they did all of this !


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> they maybe start their actions against ur soldiers.


If they start something, we will kill them.



dhul-aktaf said:


> why not helping them?


We won't help terrorists.



dhul-aktaf said:


> it may help the peace process?


I hope that th,s peace process ends.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> If IS fails, Kurds will have Kirkuk, then Northern Syria. Shias and Sunnis will be meat for animals.


But turkey was not against Barzani plan for independence. only Iran opposed fiercely.


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> Let me use the very very basic logic:
> 
> What is bad? Killing people
> Who killed more innocent people or caused it? Saddam
> Who is worse then? Saddam
> 
> 
> *You say 'Jihadists' are bad because they kill people, it's very true, they are the worst of scums, but they can't and won't reach the level of Saddam*.



So US replaced One evil with another one. One evil was containing his rivals only within his country, while the other evil is trying to unleash demon in other countries as well as fighting his rival as . Which evil you would pick ?


Look at the big picture, Isn't whole region destabilized due to non-existence of saddam regime ?

Just like what is happening at libya !


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Bratva said:


> Atleast Supposed world was with Egyptian military when they did all of this !


So among bad persons in ME Assad is at the end of the list. look in Turkey more than 30 people have been killed for Kobani protests. so Killing protestors is an excuse to overthrow Assad?



Sinan said:


> If they start something, we will kill them.


u r erasing the problem and not solving it then.


----------



## Serpentine

Bratva said:


> So US replaced One evil with another one. One evil was containing his rivals only within his country, while the other evil is trying to unleash demon in other countries as well as fighting his rival as . Which evil you would pick ?


Although I do blame Saddam the maniac, but I am also no fan of U.S invasion of Iraq. They messed up big time, caused a lot of death and destruction and then left the country while there was a void in leadership, army etc. 
It should be noted that Saddam never faced an inside threat like AQ or IS, since Kurds and Shias mainly never used acts of terrorism to fight his tyranny, like suicide bombings in public places, beheading, executions, etc. It would be a lot more different then.


----------



## Bratva

dhul-aktaf said:


> So do among bad persons in ME Assad is at the end of the list. look in Turkey more than 30 people have been killed for Kobani protests. so Killing protestors is an excuse to overthrow Assad.



There is difference b/w killing discreetly and killing indiscriminately in politics. Never push for a boiling point, That's where random variables come in equation which you can't handle. Point being Egyptian and turkish killings. They kept it discreete. Under the radar !


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> So do among bad persons in ME Assad is at the end of the list. look in Turkey more than 30 people have been killed for Kobani protests. so Killing protestors is an excuse to overthrow Assad.



In Kobani protests are 37 people died. Most of them being from Kurdish PKK and Kurdish Hizbullah. They clashed and killed each other.So few people died because of attacking the army.

Other than that, protests in Turkey won't aid Kobani or overthrow Assad. Protestors just hurting their own poeple nothing more.



dhul-aktaf said:


> u r erasing the problem and not solving it then.


Mate, if YPG fire on us from their Syrian towns....they will be mince-meat. Nor ISIS neither YPG can carry their fight to Turkey.

Anyways, this is how i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> But turkey was not against Barzani plan for independence. only Iran opposed fiercely.


we never support independence kurdistan it is state policy but we have to relation ıraq kurdistan because just they give cheap oil islamic iran sell very espensive oil us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Serpentine said:


> since Kurds and Shias mainly never used acts of terrorism to fight his tyranny, like suicide bombings in public places, beheading, executions, etc.


I think the problem is in Sunni Islam teachings at least at present.


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> Although I do blame Saddam the maniac, but I am also no fan of U.S invasion of Iraq. They messed up big time, caused a lot of death and destruction and then left the country while there was a void in leadership, army etc.
> It should be noted that Saddam never faced an inside threat like AQ or IS, since Kurds and Shias mainly never used acts of terrorism to fight his tyranny, like suicide bombings in public places, beheading, executions, etc. It would be a lot more different then.



Saddam and his family got what they deserved. Unnatural deaths and not a person to mourn for them. But like you said, in a multi ethnic, multi sectarian country, leaving a vacuum instead of filling it is worst thing to do. We Pakistani's have learned this the hard way when a similar vacuum was left unfilled by US after afghan war and AF-PAK region is as fked up as Iraq-Syrian region



dhul-aktaf said:


> I think the problem is in Sunni Islam teachings at least at present.



Look at what Shia Gangs are doing. Given the chance, they would do the same thing as ISIS or likes of it are doing


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Mate, if YPG fire on us from their Syrian towns....they will be mince-meat. Nor ISIS neither YPG can carry their fight to Turkey.
> Anyways, this is how i think.


Stalinistic ideas. how many Kurds support PKK in Turkey?



tesla said:


> we never support independence kurdistan it is state policy but we have to accept atonomous ıraq kurdistan because just they give cheap oil islamic iran sell very espensive oil us


and u think Barzani stated autonomy? Don't u know the difference between autonomy and independence?



Bratva said:


> There is difference b/w killing discreetly and killing indiscriminately in politics. Never push for a boiling point, That's where random variables come in equation which you can't handle. Point being Egyptian and turkish killings. They kept it discreete. Under the radar


ooooo. Turkish killings ok. but for Egyptian one all the world turned a blind eye to that. much much worse than Assad.

do not neglect a point. I have an example for u. in Iran during Shah rein little people were killed in 1979 revolution but western media magnified that but after islamic revolution opposing people were slautered in thousands. but western media turned a blind eye to that. so all are plans,


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> Stalinistic ideas. how many Kurds support PKK in Turkey?
> 
> 
> and u think Barzani stated autonomy? Don't u know the difference between autonomy and independence?


america established autonomous kurdistan if they declare independince sate we will crush them for example no trade cut off electricity and water. etc. thats why they havent courage independence kurdistan until right now


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile in Deir al Zoor, SAA pushed back IS significantly in Saqer island, which will end their proximity to the airport.
I think the plan is to capture Al-Uthmaniyah and Saqer island which will cut IS access to outside of the city and put them under siege, then launch a large scale attack from the southwest or the areas in city that are under SAA control, hence blocking the IS from retreating or fleeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Turkish killings? aahhahaha

as we told other countries we are saying again, if iranians want to help kurds you can sent soldiers like you sent to assad. other whise dont talk to much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> Stalinistic ideas. how many Kurds support PKK in Turkey?


I dunno.... but i don't think It's more than %10.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Bratva said:


> Look at what Shia Gangs are doing. Given the chance, they would do the same thing as ISIS or likes of it are doing


no. shias have some central command. never committing those beheadings systematically.



Sinan said:


> I dunno.... but i don't think It's more than %10.


u mean at least 7-10 millions?



tesla said:


> america established autonomous kurdistan if they declare independince sate we will crush them for example no trade cut off electricity and water. etc. thats why they havent courage independence kurdistan until right now


were u in kahf cave sleeping when they were planning their referendum?



Oublious said:


> as we told other countries we are saying again, if iranians want to help kurds you can sent soldiers like you sent to assad. other whise dont talk to much.


no this mess is never against our benefits. but u have to be careful.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile in Deir al Zoor, SAA pushed back IS significantly in Saqer island, which will end their proximity to the airport.
> I think the plan is to capture Al-Uthmaniyah and Saqer island which will cut IS access to outside of the city and put them under siege, then launch a large scale attack from the southwest or the areas in city that are under SAA control, hence blocking the IS from retreating or fleeing.


destroying that bridge is proving very effective.
SAA is also expanding to al-huwaja in north-west of deir ez zor.


----------



## tesla

dhu-aktaf said:


> no. shias have some central command. never committing those beheadings systematically.
> 
> 
> u mean at least 7-10 millions?
> 
> 
> were u in kahf cave sleeping when they were planning their referendum?


referendum is nothing .. like i said our policy is very clear but iran is sending kasım suleymani to establish relation with barzani to save kobani in ıraq kurdistan mate turkey have Euphoric and tigris rivers think it turk people dont accept independent kurdistan eighter barzani will chose iran or turkey .in that case turkey will determine its policy as soft and harsh way


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> u mean at least 7-10 millions?


1-1.5 million at max.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> like i said our policy is very clear but iran is sending kasım suleymani to establish relation with barzani to save kobani in ıraq kurdistan mate turkey have Euphoric and tigris rivers think it turk people dont accept independent kurdistan eighter barzani will chose iran or turkey .in that case turkey will determine its policy as soft and harsh way


kasim is not there to save kobani. he is there to tell iraqi Kurds that if Iran does not support them they r in the hands of isis. so they should forget independence. by the way; iraqi kurdistan expected turkey to help them due to their good relations but ankara merely pissed on them. but Iran hold their pants up.


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> kasim is not there to save kobani. he is there to tell iraqi Kurds that if Iran does not support them they r in the hands of isis. so they should forget independence. by the way; iraqi kurdistan expected turkey to help them due to their good relations but ankara merely pissed on them. but Iran hold their pants up.


to save ypg .there is no civil kobani anyway. we will see ..


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*SYRIAN ARMY VANQUISHES SAUDI RATS IN JAWBAR*
Ziad Fadel





*Jawbar: *It could be announced any moment. The SAA is primarily involved in cleaning up over-ground and underground in this once-infested town. An attempt by remnant rodents to re-infiltrate in the direction of the Soap Factory and slaughterhouses was repelled with substantial losses to the mostly foreign rodents of _Nusra._ The rats used another tunnel which had not been detected at that time by the SAA. Of course, that was in the past. It’s worth mentioning also that Monzer is observing heavy daytime and nighttime bombing by the SAAF all over _Jawbar _in areas where there are concentrations of rats. These were killed 3 days ago among a group of 46:


_Al-Habeeb Bu-Taayel Al-Barhoomi (TUNISIAN DINGO BLACKHEAD)_
_Fahd Al-Dawsali (TUNISIAN RAT FOLLICLE)_
_Muhammad Al-Zaawi (LIBYAN TERMITE SALIVA)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> to save ypg .there is no civil kobani anyway. we will see ..


I guess that Iran is not doing anything to save kobani. on the contrary, why not that city fall to the hands of isis?
these kurds were actual allies of fsa before mongols attacked them, but now they can be good ally for Dr. Assad.


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> I guess that Iran is not doing anything to save kobani. on the contrary, why not that city fall to the hands of isis?
> these kurds were actual allies of fsa before mongols attacked them, but now they can be good ally for Dr. Assad.


i prefer mongols against kurd - crusaders ally


----------



## libertad

Alienoz_TR said:


> You destroyed Iraq, and now you say: none of our business. Then why are you still bombing?
> 
> Goddamn your business. Your business is chaos, and blood.



I agree with you I want us out of middle east entirely. Leave everyone there to sort themselves out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> i prefer mongols against kurd - crusaders ally


in ur land or in syria?


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> in ur land or in syria?


in the whole middle east mongols destructed 1 time middle eas but they via turks ensured stability
crusaders destructed to middle east 1000 times but cahos is still going on in today as their ideology,military,exploitation natural sources etc
they are master in this jobs


----------



## Oublious

ISID is far beyond stupid pkk with ther strategy and tactics. They are attacking kobani because they are calculating with the next attack from north the pkk with join the coalition forces. So they are weakening them by now. Thats the strategy of isis what they write on the twitter....

Stupid propaganda of syrian army isnt gonna help, they al ready lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> in the whole middle east mongols destructed 1 time middle eas but they via turks ensured stability
> crusaders destructed to middle east 1000 times but cahos is still going on as their ideology,military,exploitation natural sources etc
> they are master in this jobs



I guess if u were contemporary to mongols you would never wanted to see even one of them.


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> I guess if u were contemporary to mongols you would never wanted to see even one of them.


we are turk mate lol


----------



## Syrian Lion

*104th Airborne in Dair al-Zor*​
Nafez Assad Allah Company of the 104th airborne brigade, of the Syrian Republican Guards lead by Commander General Issam Zaher al-Deen expanded its secured parameter around Dair al-Zor airbase and airport.

The military operation was to push back ISIS terrorists, and expanding the parameter around the airport. 

The operation resulted in killing of number of ISIS terrorists and the capture of others.

Video of mostly the deployment, the battle videos were not released. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=736245853123466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Exhibition of Syria torture photos shows 'depravity' of Assad regime - Yahoo News

US: hundreds of ISIL rebels killed in Kobane - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*More than 650 killed in a month since the IS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
October 16, 2014





SOHR documented the death of 662, were killed since the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab “Kobane” in the 16th of September this year to yesterday’s midnight 15/October/2014 .

the dead included 20 civilians, they are 17 civilians ( 2 of them were teenager ) were executed by the IS in Ein al-Arab countryside 4 of them were beheaded, in addition to 3 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on areas in Ein al-Arab”Kobane ” which started in the 27th of September .

258 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh , killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and its countryside, including a leader (female ) in the YPG, attacked ISIS grouping then detonated herself by the grouping , in addition to fighters were beheaded, 3 of them were females.

374 fighters from the IS killed by ambushes, targeting their vehicles, and clashes against the YPG around Ein al-Arab”Kobane and its countryside , including 4 detonated themselves in Mashtana Nour hill near the city and inside it.

9 fighters from rebel and Islamic battalions who are backing up the YPG in its fight against the IS, were killed during clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside.

a volunteer in YPG killed when he was carrying ammo in his car , after ISIS targeted him in a front in Ein’Al-Arab “kobane” .

We in SOHR believe that the real number of the dead is twice the number which SOHR could document , due to the extreme secrecy on casualties from both sides, in addition to the difficulties to access to many areas and villages , which witnessed clashes and bombings from both sides.

More than 650 killed in a month since the IS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522635335873101824


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> we are turk mate lol


you have no connections to them. who said that to you? what do you look like? 
like this?


----------



## tesla

Aleppo province: clashes took place between regime forces backed by allied gunmen against Islamic battalions around al-Rasoul al-A'zam mosque in Jam'ya al-Zahra neighborhood west of Aleppo, regime forces bombed with shells the turning of al-Wadihi-Abtin , warplanes raided Andan town, no reports of losses.
SOHR

*IS have arrested 11 people at least in Deir Ezzor
Reliable resources informed SOHR that IS carried out a raid on people’s houses in the town of Hatla yesterday night; information reported arresting of 11 people at least, including the mayor of the town.
IS have arrested 11 people at least in Deir Ezzor | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights*


----------



## dhul-aktaf

tesla said:


> Reliable resources informed SOHR that IS carried out a raid on people’s houses in the town of Hatla yesterday night; information reported arresting of 11 people at least, including the mayor of the town.


hatla was under ISIS control months ago. why should they carry raid on them?
army operation in saker huwaja has started fiercely. and maybe ISIS is afraid of people of hatla helping the army.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in Ayn Al-Arab as 16 October 2014






Meanwhile Kurds launched an assault from Ras al-Ayn towards Tel Abyad. Kurdish sources claim initial victories showing photos of dead IS members.

---

Reports indicate that a brigade within Jaish al-Sham gave bayah to IS, and joined IS with their equipments.

Jaysh al-Sham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

dhul-aktaf said:


> hatla was under ISIS control months ago. why should they carry raid on them?
> army operation in saker huwaja has started fiercely. and maybe ISIS is afraid of people of hatla helping the army.


may be


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Let me use the very very basic logic:
> 
> What is bad? Killing people
> Who killed more innocent people or caused it? Saddam
> Who is worse then? Saddam
> 
> 
> You say 'Jihadists' are bad because they kill people, it's very true, they are the worst of scums, but they can't and won't reach the level of Saddam.



Actually ISIS is worse then Saddam for Iraq and all Iraqis including Shi'a except kurds as they're foreigners. ISIS have reached levels beyond him, Saddam didn't use all his power to destroy people in the country, ISIS uses all their power to destroy, if they had his power they'd use it. Right now there's a weak state with terrorists and militia's roaming around without any measures being taken to get rid of them, those militia's aren't even doing what they signed up for they're mainly avoiding the warzone and roaming around in the safe south playing vigilantes protesting US help which is beneficial to Iraq.

People dieing isn't that valuable in this region anyway, I'd like a return of someone like Saddam except one that is more intelligent etc. Not because I hate Shi'a or Iranians which I don't. Because a strong state is needed, something which won't come with democracy neither with religious idiots playing vigilante. I'm quite sure you will get the same opinion from other people from Iraq in this forum.

Don't look at it as an Iranian ( hatred against Saddam ), do you want daily bombings in your neighborhood or prefer dictatorial regime of Iran ? latter of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

TOW attack on T-72 around Maarhatat






TOW attack on a regime tank in Basida

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

1000 said:


> Actually ISIS is worse then Saddam for Iraq and all Iraqis including Shi'a except kurds as they're foreigners. ISIS have reached levels beyond him, Saddam didn't use all his power to destroy people in the country, ISIS uses all their power to destroy, if they had his power they'd use it. Right now there's a weak state with terrorists and militia's roaming around without any measures being taken to get rid of them, those militia's aren't even doing what they signed up for they're mainly avoiding the warzone and roaming around in the safe south playing vigilantes protesting US help which is beneficial to Iraq.
> 
> People dieing isn't that valuable in this region anyway, I'd like a return of someone like Saddam except one that is more intelligent etc. Not because I hate Shi'a or Iranians which I don't. Because a strong state is needed, something which won't come with democracy neither with religious idiots playing vigilante. I'm quite sure you will get the same opinion from other people from Iraq in this forum.


Not just Iraqis, anyone who has common sense can understand this. Dictators like Saddam, Assad, Ghaddafi could be bad but they kept the lid of extremism closed. Once they are removed, their countries become a free-for-all for the all islamist maniacs around the world. I even have a Shia iraqi friend who doesn't like overthrowing Saddam. She says that at least in Saddam's time, country was safe and women had rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farag

ISIS showed the real face of Turkey. The number one terrorist sponsor of the region. Yet I am glad their ottoman empire dream ended up in ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

122mm artillery hit by TOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> Actually ISIS is worse then Saddam for Iraq and all Iraqis including Shi'a except kurds as they're foreigners. ISIS have reached levels beyond him, Saddam didn't use all his power to destroy people in the country, ISIS uses all their power to destroy, if they had his power they'd use it. Right now there's a weak state with terrorists and militia's roaming around without any measures being taken to get rid of them, those militia's aren't even doing what they signed up for they're mainly avoiding the warzone and roaming around in the safe south playing vigilantes protesting US help which is beneficial to Iraq.
> 
> People dieing isn't that valuable in this region anyway, I'd like a return of someone like Saddam except one that is more intelligent etc. Not because I hate Shi'a or Iranians which I don't. Because a strong state is needed, something which won't come with democracy neither with religious idiots playing vigilante. I'm quite sure you will get the same opinion from other people from Iraq in this forum.
> 
> Don't look at it as an Iranian ( hatred against Saddam ), do you want daily bombings in your neighborhood or prefer dictatorial regime of Iran ? latter of course.



No mate don't get me wrong, I wasn't saying that AQ is better than Saddam in the context you mentioned here. You should not forget that with his stupid wars and mass killings, Saddam killed nearly one million Iraqis, this isn't any small number. Saddam's regime was supposed to be secular, but since it was Sunni dominated, hence Shias were the most affected community under his rule, so as Kurds. What kind of freak uses chemical weapon against his own people? (Before people mentioning Assad, I should add that it has not been proved and well documented), but Saddam's case was well proved.

No I don't like daily bombings in my neighborhood indeed, that's why I say the IS, AQ and their likes are worst devils on earth, but saying that Saddam was any better is not fair, he just used different means to kill people.


----------



## tesla

*If ISIS situation escalates Obama will send troops anyway’




*


----------



## tesla

assad regime uses UR-77 Meteorit (mine cleaning vehicle)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*The Islamic State militant group has been driven out of most of the northern Syrian town of Kobane, a Kurdish commander tells the BBC.
Baharin Kandal, who commands Kurds fighting in east Kobane, said in a phone interview with the BBC's Kasra Naji that she hoped the city would be liberated soon.
Ms Kandal said her militia group had been receiving arms, supplies and fighters but she refused to say how, our correspondent on the Turkish border near Kobane says.
BBC News - Islamic State 'being driven out of Syria's Kobane'*


In the Jobar front, Damascus, there has been major advances by SAA in recent days and we can almost conclude that Jobar too is going to be liberated very soon. Today, many pictures came out which showed numerous dead bodies of IF militants in an area in Jobar. Some reports say that they were trying to infiltrate deep inside Jobar using a tunnel 12 m underground, their hideout was revealed to SAA and no one could get out alive.


----------



## 500

America arms the Lebanese army aka Hezbollah. Sunni deserters from Lebanese army bring weapons to IS.






America arms Shiite army of Iraq. They also lose weapons to IS.

America is major weapon supplier for IS.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syria Army Retakes Village near Aleppo





The Syrian army captured a village in the countryside of Aleppo, marking the latest gain in a push to control the key city.
According to reports on Wednesday, the Syrian army troops took control of Kfar Najad village as they fight to cut the last supply route for the foreign-backed militants in Aleppo, press tv reported.

Reports said that the army managed to kill many terrorists in the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

500 said:


> America arms the Lebanese army aka Hezbollah. Sunni deserters from Lebanese army bring weapons to IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America arms Shiite army of Iraq. They also lose weapons to IS.
> 
> America is major weapon supplier for IS.


Says the guy whose country bombs Syrian army positions in favour of Al Nusra


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> Sunni deserters from Lebanese army bring weapons to IS.


@500 what percentage of Lebanese army is sunni?


----------



## prateek sangra

There is seriously something very wrong in middle east.....I don't know what would they have been if they had not oil in their hands....and what will be their future after oil is finished in 50-80 years or so...

Even when they can control the world's economy using oil reserves they are still fighting like ancient semi barbarian people...They should know that time is running out of their hands....Once the oil is finished or some other alternative source is found ...the middle east will be nothing more than a waste land....just think about it.

Cold war is over now....and world is moving forward


----------



## Arabian Legend

An Iranian IRGC General by the name of Jabbar Draisawy was killed by the FSA in Handarat Aleppo Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MoshteAhani

There are no Iranians with ''Draisawy'' as surname.... especially a IRGC general.


----------



## JUBA

Arabian Legend said:


> An Iranian IRGC General by the name of Jabbar Draisawy was killed by the FSA in Handarat Aleppo Syria.



May he rots in the deepest dungeons of hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

dhul-aktaf said:


> @500 what percentage of Lebanese army is sunni?


Similar to percentage in population: about 27%.


----------



## farag

ISIS, similar to its brother ikhwan, will not last long. Let the turks cheer for them a few weeks.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

20 IS members killed around Ras al-Ain by PKK/YPG. SOHR + Video confirmed.



> Al Hasakah Province: The regime forces launched a raid yesterday night on the neighborhood of Gweran in the southeast of the city of al Hasakah, information reported arresting of some people.
> 
> 20 IS militants, including non- Syrian fighters, died due to an attack launched by YPF fighters in the western countryside of the city of Raas al Ayn. Information reported that YPG fighters could control Zankat Hill in the western countryside of the city. In the meantime, a car belongs to YPG roamed the street of Ras al Ayn lading IS bodies.




IS repelled SAA assault in Deir Ezzor by killing and beheading unknown number of SAA. Photos confirmed. Clashes ongoing appearantly.



> Deir Ezzor Province: Reliable resources informed SOHR that IS fighters demanded from the people who live in the houses opposite to Hwayjet Sakar area on the outskirts of the city of Deir Ezzor to evict their houses due to the ongoing clashes between IS militants and the regime forces in the area of Hwayjet Sakar.
> 
> A man and a child from the town of Hatlah were killed due to the regime’s bombardment on the town yesterday.
> 
> The warplanes carried out a raid on the town of Hatlah and a raid on Hwayjet Sakar area.





> Deir Ezzor Province: The warplanes carried out 5 raids on the neighborhoods of Knamat, al Jbeleh, al Orfi, Hwayjet Sakar and Masaken al Shohadaa in the city of Deir Ezzor.
> 
> The regime forces shelled areas on the eastern outskirts of al Hweqa neighborhood and other areas in the city of Deir Ezzor.
> 
> Violent clashes have erupted between IS militants and the regime forces in Hwayjet Sakar.



Source: SOHR


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*Kafr Najd:* A sudden raid by the SAA on this village cleared it out in less than 15 minutes. 41 rodents were killed. The village is completely liberated

Kafr Najd, Idlib, Syria - current time, map

Syrian Army liberates Kafr-Najd... and Nubul “thwarts” al-Qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS extremists control villages near Syria’s Qamishli

October 17, 2014

ARA News*

*Qamishli, Syria* – On Thursday, insurgents of the Islamic State group (IS/ISIS), an al-Qaeda offshoot, took over two Kurdish villages in the countryside of al-Hasakah province, northeastern Syria, in a move to advance towards the city of Qamishlo (Qamishli) after constant attempts to control the city’s southern countryside.

Speaking to_ ARA News_, residents of the village of Khirbet Orta said that the IS militants took control of their village in addition to the village of Girke Kere in the southern countryside of Qamishli –near Tel Arbid highway linking the cities of Qamishli and al-Hasakah.

“As IS militants entered the villages, they started looting and stealing homes and property of the people,” the local sources reported, adding that residents of the two villages were forcibly displaced by IS group militants.

“Both villages are completely evacuated for fear of IS atrocities.”

In the meantime, fierce clashes broke out between IS militants and the Kurdish forces of the Popular Protection Units (YPG) in the countryside of Ras al-Ain (Sere Kaniye) in Hasakah province on Thursday, as IS group attacked security checkpoints of the Kurdish forces. There were no reports of casualties.

ISIS extremists control villages near Syria's Qamishli - ARA News

-----

*IS repelled SAA assault in Deir Ezzor and killed at least 10 of them. Graphic photos excluded.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State militants storm headquarters of Kurdish forces in Hasakah

October 16, 2014

ARA News*

*Hasakah, Syria* – On Wednesday, militants of the Islamic State (IS/ISIL), an al-Qaeda offshoot, stormed headquarters of the Kurdish forces of the Popular Protection Units (YPG), the Assayish forces (military and security arms of the Democratic Union Party ‘PYD’), and Sutoro army (Christian militia) in al-Hasakah province, northeastern Syria.

Dozens were killed during the IS-led attacks, local sources reported.

Meanwhile, activists in the city of Sere Kaniye (Ras al-Ain) in Hasakah province told _ARA News_ that the PYD-linked mayor of municipality in the town of Abu Rasein was killed on the road between the city and the town of Tel Temir (50 km west of al-Hasakah) near al-Bwaida village in the countryside of al-Hasakah, after an IS-led ambush there.

The sources reported that a leading member of the PYD, along with six fighters of the YPG, was killed following the explosion of a roadside bomb which targeted his car near the village of Bwaida.

Speaking to _ARA News_ in Sere Kaniye, the civil rights activist Siyamend Afif reported that violent clashes took place between IS insurgents and YPG fighters in the vicinity of the village of Tel Bugha west of Sere Kaniye on Wednesday, left dead and wounded on both sides.

Other sources reported that YPG fighters alongside with Christian forces of Sutoro, evacuated their military checkpoints in the vicinity of the Assyrian villages of Khabur, especially from the nearby villages of Tel Sukkara and Tel Hormuz, after IS-led attacks hit their headquarters in the province.

In the city of al-Hasakah, activists said that clashes broke out between the forces of the PYD-linked Assayish on the one hand, and unidentified gunmen on the other hand, in the vicinity of the National Hospital in al-Aziziya neighbourhood. No casualties were reported.

Islamic State militants storm headquarters of Kurdish forces in Hasakah - ARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

MoshteAhani said:


> There are no Iranians with ''Draisawy'' as surname.... especially a IRGC general.


He is arab from Ahwaz


----------



## Syrian Lion

*US arming rebels aka terrorists has always backfired ...*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/us/politics/cia-study-says-arming-rebels-seldom-works.html?_r=0
CIA's Own Study Finds US Arming of Foreign Rebels a Failed Operation | Common Dreams | Breaking News & Views for the Progressive Community


----------



## tesla

*Islamic State 'training pilots to fly fighter jets'*
Oct. 17, 2014 | 12:31 PM (Last updated: October 17, 2014 | 01:09 PM)

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Iraqi pilots who have joined Islamic State in Syria are training members of the group to fly in three captured fighter jets, a group monitoring the war said on Friday, saying it was the first time that the militant group had taken to the air.

The group has been flying the planes over the captured al-Jarrah Syrian military airport east of Aleppo, said Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, citing witnesses in Syria's northern Aleppo province.

"They have trainers, Iraqi officers who were pilots before for (former Iraqi president) Saddam Hussein," he said.
"People saw the flights, they went up many times from the airport and they are flying in the skies outside the airport and coming back."

It was not clear whether the jets were equipped with weaponry or whether the pilots could fly longer distances in the planes, which witnesses said appeared to be MiG 21 or MiG 23 models captured from the Syrian military.

The countryside east of Aleppo city is one of the main bases of Islamic State in Syria. The group has seized tracts of territory in Syria and neighboring Iraq.
ISIS training pilots to fly in three jets: Activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

(Reporting by Sylvia Westall, editing by Dominic Evans)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Soldier killed in north Lebanon bus attack, 42 arrested*

TRIPOLI, Lebanon: The Lebanese Army Friday arrested at least 42 Syrians hours after a soldier was killed and several others were wounded when a military bus carrying troops along the road in Bireh in the northern Akkar province came under fire.

A security source told The Daily Star that Jamal Jean al-Hashem, a 19-year-old private in the Army, was instantly killed in the 4:45 a.m. attack. His body was taken to Salam Hospital in his hometown of Qobeiyat.

The source said a number of soldiers were also wounded in the attack, but would not give an exact number.

Sorrow and grief gripped his hometown, and residents blocked the Qobeiyat road in protest.

Hours after the attack, the source said the Army arrested at least 42 Syrians during raids on the outer edges of Bireh and Khirbet Daoud.

The Lebanese Army confirmed the assault on the bus, saying the military cordoned off the vicinity where the attack took place.

In a separate statement, the military said two patrol units came under fire and an unidentified gunman who also tossed a hand grenade at one of its centers in al-Bisar neighborhood in Tripoli between 3:33 a.m. and 4:45 a.m.

Soldiers responded to the source of the gunfire and were in pursuit of the perpetrators.

A security source said another Lebanese soldier was wounded when an Army patrol in Zahriyeh, Tripoli, came under fire. He was identified as Jamal Ashek.

Shortly afterward, the Lebanese Army found a 200 gram homemade bomb near a shop in the Tripoli neighborhood of Abi Samra. Experts safely detonated the explosive device.

The raid against Syrians in Khirbet Daoud came after Lebanese troops searched the house of Atef Saadeddine, a soldier who had deserted the Army, there, the source said. No arrests were made in the initial raid in their hunt for the bus attackers.

However, an individual in the Tripoli neighborhood of Akoumi was arrested later in the day for his involvement in opening fire on an Army checkpoint in a previous attack.

Soldier killed in north Lebanon bus attack, 42 arrested | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

*IS militants capture Kurdish civilians near Kobane*

October 16, 2014

*ARA News *

*Kobane, Syria* –Insurgents of the Islamic State (IS/ISIL) arrested a number of Kurdish civilians from the western countryside of Kobane, northern Syria.

Local sources in Shuyookh area in western Kobane told ARA News that at least 6 Kurdish young men were captured on Wednesday by IS militants –who stormed villages in the western countryside of Kobane earlier this week.

“They (the detainees) left their homes and crossed into Turkey about two weeks ago, and returned Wednesday only to take some luggage as they suffer sharp shortage of basic supplies at the borders, but unfortunately the IS terrorists found them and they were captured and taken to an unknown destination,” a family member of one of the detainees told_ ARA News_, on condition of anonymity.

“The men who were captured by IS militants in western Kobane on Wednesday are Saleh Naasan, Fawaz Omar, Ahmed Omar and Mohammed Mustafa, as well as some others but we don’t know them yet,” the source said.

IS militant fighters seized major villages in the western countryside of Kobane earlier this week, including al-Qubba, Jaada, al-Qasimiya and al-Uwaina.

The civilians, who were evacuated from their villages by the IS group, are now scattered in Jarablus and Manbij near Aleppo, as many of them crossed the border into Turkey, and now suffer severe humanitarian conditions according to eyewitnesses.

IS militants capture Kurdish civilians near Kobane - ARA News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kurdish PKK suppressed, is expected to fall Kobanija under control Islamic state (map)*

Last card situation Ajnul Islam (weird) shows the situation on the ground before 21h (10/16/2014). City Ajnul Islam (Koban) is almost entirely in the hands of the Mujahideen of the Islamic state as terrorists PKK Kurds grouped Let us work together border with Turkey. It is expected soon to drop the entire city under control of the Islamicstate. The fighters of the Islamic state thrive despite the air strikes the United States and its allies. 80% of the city Ajnul Islam (Koban) is in the hands of the Mujahideen of the Islamic state.







Kurdish PKK suppressed, is expected to fall Kobanija under control Islamic state (map) | Ar-Raqqah Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

سوريا: مراسلة الميادين : الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة كاملة على كتيبة الدبابات في مورك بريف حماة
Al-mayadeen: Brave Syrian army captured Tank battalion in morek totally.

wikimapia.org/#lang=fa&lat=35.385490&lon=36.691375&z=18&m=b





general sohail hasan









Tanks fighting in morek


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels storming a regime position on highway nearby Naseeb (Jordan) border-crossing. (South Syria)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Are Assad and ISIS fighting Kurds and FSA together?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Are Assad and ISIS fighting Kurds and FSA together?



No.

In Aleppo, around Sheikh Maksoud district, Pro-Assad militia is fighting against YPG and Jabhat al-Akrad (Kurds).

In Hasakah, around Hasakah city and Qamishli city, Pro-Assad soldiers are fighting with YPG (Kurds) and Sutoro (Assyrians) together against IS (Islamic State).


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> In Aleppo, around Sheikh Maksoud district, Pro-Assad militia is fighting against YPG and Jabhat al-Akrad (Kurds).


in fact kurds in aleppo province are paying the price of betraying Dr. Assad. they must take lessons.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIL training pilots to fly 3 jets, says Syria monitor; US unaware





Iraqi pilots 'training IS fighters' - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Swedish envoy underlines importance of Iran to settle Syrian crisis


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest map on situation in eastern Damascus


----------



## tesla

Coaltion warplanes kill 3 civilians including a child south of al-HasakahOctober 17, 2014
al-Hasakah province: 3 civilians including a child under the age of 18, killed by coalition air strikes targeted oil fields near Kabiba village in the countryside of al-Shadadi south of al-Hasakah, it is still unknown whether there were workers in the local oil fields or not. 
Syrian Observatory For Human Rights | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Latest map on situation in eastern Damascus


u should turn ur map 90 degrees counter-clockwise.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> u should turn ur map 90 degrees counter-clockwise.



Look at the map closely. There is an arrow in the right indicating northern side.

The Maps which encompasses smaller areas do not necessarily show north as up, south as down. An arrow showing north is sufficient, which especially used by architects, city planners etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Jobar, Damascus. Rebels hit and destroy a regime T-72.










Not sure that two videos are from same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Jobar, Damascus. Rebels hit and destroy a regime T-72.


no chance for rebels in jobar. they have to embrace the death.


----------



## Serpentine

It seems defenders of Kobani are advancing further in the city and IS is retreating in some areas. Reports that they have taken back the Kobani cultural center in city center. 

If IS completely withdraws from Kobani, it will be a humiliating defeat for IS terrorists and a great victory for defenders of the city. It's like a mini-Stalingrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

Serpentine said:


> It seems defenders of Kobani are advancing further in the city and IS is retreating in some areas. Reports that they have taken back the Kobani cultural center in city center.
> 
> If IS completely withdraws from Kobani, it will be a humiliating defeat for IS terrorists and a great victory for defenders of the city. It's like a mini-Stalingrad.


 sepentine dont trust so much pyd or kobani kurds they always plays double game even they may fight against assad as well as in advancing days .they are very oppurtunist be careful


----------



## Serpentine

tesla said:


> sepentine dont trust so much pyd or kobani kurds they always plays double game even they may fight against assad as well as in advancing days .they are very oppurtunist i say that be careful



They have fought with Assad before, that's not the case. I defend them only in their fight against the IS, also Kurds tend to be the most 'moderate' forces in Syria so far, even better than the U.S armed Hazm movement who have cooperated with Nusra front in Idlib and Aleppo in different occasions.


----------



## tesla

Serpentine said:


> They have fought with Assad before, that's not the case. I defend them only in their fight against the IS, also Kurds tend to be the most 'moderate' forces in Syria so far, even better than the U.S armed Hazm movement who have cooperated with Nusra front in Idlib and Aleppo in different occasions.


they are not moderate anyway this is not topic do you choose which system socialism or democracy this will be also difference between iran and turkey offcourse beside oil pipe lines including advantage of crusaders


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Jabhat al Nusra tanks shelling Hezbollah position near Tufayl, Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

16 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit what looks like a regime tank in Lattakia.






Rebels train with SPG-9 recoilless gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*First operational IS Aircraft L-39 Albatros





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It seems defenders of Kobani are advancing further in the city and IS is retreating in some areas. Reports that they have taken back the Kobani cultural center in city center.
> 
> If IS completely withdraws from Kobani, it will be a humiliating defeat for IS terrorists and a great victory for defenders of the city. It's like a mini-Stalingrad.


The only source about IS retreat is Kurdish words. 

Meanwhile IS advances in Hasakah:

Speaking to_ ARA News_, residents of the village of Khirbet Orta said that the IS militants took control of their village in addition to the village of Girke Kere in the southern countryside of Qamishli –near Tel Arbid highway linking the cities of Qamishli and al-Hasakah.

ISIS extremists control villages near Syria's Qamishli - ARA News


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> *First operational IS Aircraft L-39 Albatros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut, I thought I saw come cannon fire from the aircraft but did they go kamikazi in the end or crash it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

gau8av said:


> wut, I thought I saw come cannon fire from the aircraft but did they go kamikazi in the end or crash it ?


It indeed seems like a Kamikaze attack, but then again what were we expecting from those guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

gau8av said:


> wut, I thought I saw come cannon fire from the aircraft but did they go kamikazi in the end or crash it ?


Thats old footage of Assad's aircaft used. They dont have flying aircraft. They put IS logo to hide older logo which was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Thats old footage of Assad's aircaft used. They dont have flying aircraft. They put IS logo to hide older logo which was there.



I dont know the authenticity of the footage. But dont be quick to judge.

Check the the video in the link:
http://www.alhadath.net/2014/10/17/داعش-يحلق-بطائرات-حربية-في-سماء-سوريا.html











Rumors that some groups with Jaish al-Islam joined IS. So, operational L-39's may have been acquired by IS.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Ayn al-Arab-Kobane Update:*

Border crossing to Turkey has been captured by IS militants. Which led the way to more airstrikes by coalition airforce. 






*Isis: German Median Empire Bikers Join Kobani Fighting Against Islamic State*





Members of a German motorcycling gang Median Empire have been reportedly fighting in Syria.(Facebook)

Members of a German motorcycling gang have been fighting Islamic State (IS) jihadist alongside Kurdish militia in Syria, according to their social media postings.

Earlier this month, the leader of Cologne-based Median Empire group - a biker gang made up mainly Kurdish Germans - posted on Facebook a photo of his brother posing alongside Kurdish Peshmerga fighters.

"While others blabber on, our guys are at the front and fighting against Isis," wrote the man identified by German media as Kawan A.

A few days later, he posted another picture in which two men sporting a Median Empire black leather jacket can be seen as they walk in a rural area, carrying firearms.

An accompanying message suggested the two had been active against Islamist militants in the northern Syrian town of Kobani, which has been at the centre of heavy fighting between IS forces and Kurdish troops in recent weeks.

"Our boys were in Kobani today and told me today they were shot at but nothing happened. They are okay," the posting read.

Median Empire is named after an ancient population that ruled over an area spanning from northwestern Iran to southeastern Turkey.

The presence of members of the gang in conflict areas in the Middle East was first reported in April, as three bikers told Vice News they had travelled to a Syrian refugee camp in northern Iraq to help with humanitarian relief efforts.

"It's our families, it's our brothers and sisters," Median Empire's Sargent at Arms, aka Fat Joe, a German of Kurdish descent. "We're here in a better place so we try to give them a better situation, because we know the feelings, what they're feeling right now."

Median Empire is not the only European motorbike gang reportedly fighting in Syria.

The Dutch bikers, who go by the name No Surrender, have also journeyed to Iraq to fight alongside Kurdish troops against IS militants.

Following the bikers' arrival, both German and Dutch nationals are now fighting on both sides of the conflict as hundreds of radicals from the two European countries are known to have joined IS, previously known as Isis.

Isis: German Median Empire Bikers Join Kobani Fighting Against Islamic State

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Streets of Raqqa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

They are nothing but private soldiers. I am curious what wil happen when isis get ther hands on private soldiers. Are they gonna pay money for these soldiers? I saw that stupid guy from holland.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> They are nothing but private soldiers. I am curious what wil happen when isis get ther hands on private soldiers. Are they gonna pay money for these soldiers? I saw that stupid guy from holland.



You mean "Mercenary"? Private soldier?

Anyway, Dutch bikers and Kurdish German drug dealers enter this conflict because their trade with PKK is threatened. PKK controls drug trade in Europe, and these Dutch and European Kurdish gangs profit from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> You mean "Mercenary"? Private soldier?
> 
> Anyway, Dutch bikers and Kurdish German drug dealers enter this conflict because their trade with PKK is threatened. PKK controls drug trade in Europe, and these Dutch and European Kurdish gangs profit from it.




Yes, i mean mercenary i was thinking for the right word. Dutch biker guy was a ex-commando from the dutch army and most of the biker club No Surrender are millitair. I think they hired him, but ther germans are kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Meanwhile in Ayn al-Arab/Kobane...

US aircraft bombed areas next to Turkish border today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

*National Anthem of Islamic State with English Translation




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

From the battle in Morek. Harakat Hazm


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Lebanese army tortures Syrian refugees, similar to Syrian counterpart*

*2014-10-18

Disturbing photos in the link, not graphic. *

*Lebanese army tortures Syrian refugees, similar to Syrian counterpart SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Bullseye. A regime tank was hit by TOW. 
Naseeb Border crossing, Daraa (near Jordan)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523522803736543232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523523313864548352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*PYD imposes Kurdish curriculum in elementary schools, Teachers protest*

*2014-10-18*

(Zaman Al Wasl)- Inclusion of the Kurdish language in the curriculum for grade-1 of schools in al-Hasakah, delayed the start of teaching in primary schools in the city as a result of teachers’ hesitation about which curriculum to use, the one of the Ministry of Education of the Syrian regime, or to follow instruction of Democratic Union Party “PYD”.

A teacher revealed to Zaman al-Wasl that curriculum “PYD” chosen consists of 3 books of Kurdish language, besides math and science books also in Kurdish, were printed in Turkey.

The teacher added that curriculum would be changed into Kurdish subsequently for pupils move to grade-2 next year and so on, till reaching to grade-12 to become all in Kurdish.

The teacher express his worry about the shortage of highly qualified teachers and expert in Kurdish language, which forced PYD to recruit teachers of essential level only who went through intensive courses in Kurdish language.

He added that many teachers refused to follow the PYD’s curriculum, fear of sacking from their positions, as the regime’s Ministry of Education imposes teaching its curriculum only.

The teacher confirmed that primary schools in Abo Rasain are closed till further notice because of disagreement about the curriculum to follow.

Many parents in villages and towns of Arab majority disapproved implementing teaching in Kurdish language for all pupils

Last year the Democratic Union Party “PYD” announced the start of teaching in Kurdish language in Kamishli’s public schools, in which 200 kurdish teachers worked voluntarily.

HAWAR news agency announced that a programme to teach Kurdish language was put forward including two sessions weekly.

In the beginning of September, the Education Authority of “PYD” revealed the new curriculum for grade-1 of primary schools, where reading and math taught in Arabic, Kurdish and Syriac languages, besides English language sessions.

PYD imposes Kurdish curriculum in elementary schools, Teachers protest SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

According to some rebel sources, a SAA helicopter struck by a thunderbolt and downed in northern Syria yesterday. Reliable info. At least 2 independent sources confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels (Jaysh al-Islam) fighting against SAA in Irbin- Harasta, eastern Damascus






Rebels (Jaysh al-Islam) fighting against SAA in Harasta, eastern Damascus






Rebels (Jaysh al-Islam) fighting against SAA in Ghouta, eastern Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523523707793588225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523534155850997760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syrian Army Regains Control of Strategic Regions in Aleppo




TEHRAN (FNA)- The Syrian army continued its advances in the Northern province of Aleppo and regained control over three more strategic areas in the region.
"The army units took control of Al-Jabaliyeh village, a cement factory and a strategic government building in the Northern parts of the Aleppo Central Prison after striking heavy blows on the positions of the militant groups there," informed military sources told FNA on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523556015430594560
SAA retreated from Saqer Island, Deir Ezzor leaving many dead Assad militia behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523548422033244160


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> Thats old footage of Assad's aircaft used. They dont have flying aircraft. They put IS logo to hide older logo which was there.


you sure ? 

got a timestamped link to the exact same footage but listed as SAAF ? 

dunno man, to me it looked like they fired a few rounds of the cannon a few times before either intentionally crashing (kamikazi) on a presumably regime? position, or, they fukd up and lost control and crashed.. 

not sure what to make of it

hey @Alienoz_TR post some SAA wins too, let's see some al qaedas blown up as well


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BMP belonging to SAA was hit by TOW.






BMP belonging to SAA was hit by TOW near Saifat, Aleppo.






Jaish al-Yarmouk fighters shoot 3 TOW missiles at a regime BMP, 1 missed, 2 hit it.








gau8av said:


> dunno man, to me it looked like they fired a few rounds of the cannon a few times before either intentionally crashing (kamikazi) on a presumably regime? position, or, they fukd up and lost control and crashed.



I dunno whether it is authentic.

But the aircraft didnt crash. It is the perspective, the angle you look that makes you think that the aircraft has crashed. In reality the aircraft disappeared behind the building.


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dunno whether it is authentic.
> But the aircraft didnt crash. It is the perspective, the angle you look that makes you think that the aircraft has crashed. In reality the aircraft disappeared behind the building.


yeah, it's quite hard to tell from that perspective, not sure about @500's claim that it's SAAF footage and propaganda labelled ISIS either

and post some Assad troops combat wins too, your pro ISIS bias is showing


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> and post some Assad troops combat wins too, your pro ISIS bias is showing



I post not only pro-ISIS videos, I post FSA groups' and Nusra's videos as well.

SAA videos are not available, atm. If I ever catch, I may post.

---

YPG in Ayn Al Arab/Kobane. 11 October 2014


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523581412629565440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523582767926624257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523583467486195713


----------



## 500

gau8av said:


> you sure ?
> 
> got a timestamped link to the exact same footage but listed as SAAF ?
> 
> dunno man, to me it looked like they fired a few rounds of the cannon a few times before either intentionally crashing (kamikazi) on a presumably regime? position, or, they fukd up and lost control and crashed..
> 
> not sure what to make of it
> 
> hey @Alienoz_TR post some SAA wins too, let's see some al qaedas blown up as well


Here half year old video:








Alienoz_TR said:


> BMP belonging to SAA was hit by TOW.


3 days earlier another BMP was destroyed exactly in same way on same spot:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS advancing along Hasakah-Qamishli road.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523536704377217024
While rich kids entertain themselves...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518781594833010688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519541300563935233


----------



## Syrian Lion

Alienoz_TR said:


> I
> While rich kids entertain themselves...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518781594833010688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519541300563935233



stfu, life in most of Syria is normal, people getting married on daily basis in Syria... Syrians will never stop living, living our normal life means defeat to terrorism...






and this is SANA's twitter 
سانا عاجل (@SanaAjel) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

In the Syria We Don’t Know by Charles Glass | The New York Review of Books


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@Syrian Lion 

Nice atmosphere, i liked it.







Night life in SYRIA | Facebook
Mood lounge | Facebook
Z Bar - Damascus, Syria - Pub, Night Club | Facebook
Keif - Damascus, Syria - Lounge, Bar | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Fresh clashes between IS and YPG in western countryside of Ras al-Ayn. Sources report explosions rocked the countryside.

Waiting for independent confirmation.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

UPDATE: Clashes are going on in the northwestern part of Ayn al-Arab/Kobane.


----------



## Saho

Alienoz_TR said:


> While rich kids entertain themselves...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518781594833010688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519541300563935233


This is so messed up man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> stfu, life in most of Syria is normal, people getting married on daily basis in Syria... Syrians will never stop living, living our normal life means defeat to terrorism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is SANA's twitter
> سانا عاجل (@SanaAjel) | Twitter


Is the bride Russian?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*A brigadier-general in the regime army died in Deir Ezzor*
October 19, 2014

Deir Ezzor Province: The regime forces bombarded yesterday night areas in the vicinity of the airbase of Deir Ezzor and areas in Hwayjet Sakar in the city of Deir Ezzor. Areas in the city of Deir Ezzor were bombarded this morning by the regime forces with no information about casualties.

A brigadier-general from the regime army died in clashes with IS militants in Hwayjet Skar area on the outskirts of the city of Deir Ezzor.

A brigadier- general in the regime army died in Deir Ezzor. | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Rif Dimashq Province: The regime forces shelled yesterday night areas in the city of Doma and places in Kerdi Hill and Whosh al Farah area. They also opened fire this morning on the road that links the town of Zakyah with Khan al Shih Camp in the western Rif. 

IED exploded yesterday night in al Janayen aea in Jaramana city leading to injure some people and material damages. 

Information reported death of a man by a sniper bullet on Harasta highway. A fighter from Hezbollah guerrilla died in clashes with al Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions.

Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG training in Afrin, northwestern Syria. 






They have to improve push-ups a little bit.

---

Btw, YPG/PKK groups fighting around Ras al-Ayn suffered casualties. Things do not look bright for PKK/YPG at the moment. Confirmation waiting.


----------



## usernameless

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Ayn al-Arab-Kobane Update:*
> 
> Border crossing to Turkey has been captured by IS militants. Which led the way to more airstrikes by coalition airforce.
> 
> View attachment 137053
> 
> 
> *Isis: German Median Empire Bikers Join Kobani Fighting Against Islamic State*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of a German motorcycling gang Median Empire have been reportedly fighting in Syria.(Facebook)
> 
> Members of a German motorcycling gang have been fighting Islamic State (IS) jihadist alongside Kurdish militia in Syria, according to their social media postings.
> 
> Earlier this month, the leader of Cologne-based Median Empire group - a biker gang made up mainly Kurdish Germans - posted on Facebook a photo of his brother posing alongside Kurdish Peshmerga fighters.
> 
> "While others blabber on, our guys are at the front and fighting against Isis," wrote the man identified by German media as Kawan A.
> 
> A few days later, he posted another picture in which two men sporting a Median Empire black leather jacket can be seen as they walk in a rural area, carrying firearms.
> 
> An accompanying message suggested the two had been active against Islamist militants in the northern Syrian town of Kobani, which has been at the centre of heavy fighting between IS forces and Kurdish troops in recent weeks.
> 
> "Our boys were in Kobani today and told me today they were shot at but nothing happened. They are okay," the posting read.
> 
> Median Empire is named after an ancient population that ruled over an area spanning from northwestern Iran to southeastern Turkey.
> 
> The presence of members of the gang in conflict areas in the Middle East was first reported in April, as three bikers told Vice News they had travelled to a Syrian refugee camp in northern Iraq to help with humanitarian relief efforts.
> 
> "It's our families, it's our brothers and sisters," Median Empire's Sargent at Arms, aka Fat Joe, a German of Kurdish descent. "We're here in a better place so we try to give them a better situation, because we know the feelings, what they're feeling right now."
> 
> Median Empire is not the only European motorbike gang reportedly fighting in Syria.
> 
> The Dutch bikers, who go by the name No Surrender, have also journeyed to Iraq to fight alongside Kurdish troops against IS militants.
> 
> Following the bikers' arrival, both German and Dutch nationals are now fighting on both sides of the conflict as hundreds of radicals from the two European countries are known to have joined IS, previously known as Isis.
> 
> Isis: German Median Empire Bikers Join Kobani Fighting Against Islamic State


How did they enter Syria? Suddenly we don't hear anyone on here complain about those German and Dutch nationals entering probably through Turkey. when foreign isis fighters sneak through the border, Turkey is 'responsible and supporting isis', when such foreign trash sneak through and fight for terrorist pkk/pyd interest, all is fine. hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG/PKK prepare to attack Tel Khinzir, 25 km west of Ras al-Ayn. 
14 October 2014






Today, fighting still going on around Tel Khinzir. 



usernameless said:


> How did they enter Syria? Suddenly we don't hear anyone on here complain about those German and Dutch nationals entering probably through Turkey. when isis fighters sneak through the border, Turkey is 'responsible and supporting isis', when such foreign trash sneak through and fight for terrorist pkk/pyd interest, all is fine. hypocrites.



European drug dealers represent civilized world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebel mortar in Jobar, Damascus






Rebel hit a BMP with SPG-9 recoilless gun






Regime bomb the urban areas in Zamalka, east of Damascus


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New video from Ayn al-Arab / Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

usernameless said:


> How did they enter Syria? Suddenly we don't hear anyone on here complain about those German and Dutch nationals entering probably through Turkey. when foreign isis fighters sneak through the border, Turkey is 'responsible and supporting isis', when such foreign trash sneak through and fight for terrorist pkk/pyd interest, all is fine. hypocrites.


Oops, dude you take their last arguments away, so cruel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Report: 12 YPG killed in west of Ras al-Ayn.



> #عاجل
> #الحسكة
> #رأس_العين
> وصول12 فطيسة من ملاحدة مليشياYPGالكردية إلى المشفى الوطني نتيجة الاشتباكات مع آساد #دولة_الإسلام
> في #الجبهة_الغربية
> 3:30pm - 19 Oct 14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Well one thing is for sure:





Reponse by Kurdish emo's :






I remember those Kekos saying they would be the only one benefiting from ISIS and Shia clashing. Nobody in the region would allow such a lap dog of the US the exist. That is nobody is helping you. 

If Kurds had some honor they would have helped the FSA but no they watched the Arabs getting slaughtered by Assad and now they are trying nobody is standing up for them. How sooner these opportunistic dogs of the US get whiped out the better for the region. PKK is bigger threat than ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523807173974183936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Yarmouk Army attack a truck equipped with ZU-23 Anti Aircraft.






FSA 13th division hit a regime bulldozer with TOW in Morek.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Today SAA and pro-Assad militias took Al-Muslimiyah, pushing further into the north.


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> @Horus @Jungibaaz pls delete this, he is insulting our flag by putting it together with a terrorist organization banner.



I didn't mean to insult Turkey at all .

No need to mention mods here , I'll remove my post even though neither the reality of these days nor history will change .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Why Did An Azerbaijani Wrestling Champion Join (And Die For) IS?*




Azerbaijani media sources *are reporting* that a professional wrestler from Azerbaijan was killed while fighting for the Islamic State (IS) militant group.

The wrestler, Rashad Bakhshaliyev, is reported to have joined IS in August after suddenly leaving Azerbaijan for Syria, taking his wife and child with him.

Bakhshaliyev’s wife provided the information about his death in a telephone call from Syria, according to Azerbaijani news site Haqqin.az. She said the former wrestler was killed “several days ago” but did not give details about where he died.

The story of Bakhshaliyev’s move to Syria to join IS has been widely reported in Azerbaijan. Bakhshaliyev, from the Ismailli district in northern Azerbaijan, appeared to lead a successful life before his departure for Syria and IS.

He took gold at various wresting competitions in Azerbaijan and before leaving for Syria he worked as a freestyle wrestling coach in Ismailli’s Olympic complex.

In September, Bakhshaliyev called his mother, Mirvari Bakhshaliyeva, from Syria and told her that everything was fine.

“Everything’s good, don’t worry. I can’t call very often from here. Everything’s OK. I don’t have any problems,” he said, *according to media reports*.

However, Bakhshaliyev’s mother did worry. So much so that she asked Azerbaijan’s president, Ilham Aliyev, for help.

“For several days now I have had no news of my son. My heart is breaking. I don’t know what to do. I’m asking you for help. I just want to know that my son is alive and to hear his voice,” she was reported as saying.

Why did a seemingly successful young man from a close-knit family suddenly decide to travel to Syria and join IS?

No explanation has been offered. Even though Bakhshaliyev had steady employment, Mirvari Bakhshaliyeva says he joined IS because of poverty.

“My son went because of financial problems. I helped him however I could. But how long could that go on for?” *she reportedly said*.

Some Azerbaijani outlets reported that Bakhshaliyev received payment to fight for IS, although those reports are impossible to verify.

It is not known how many Azerbaijanis are fighting in Syria. Estimates in news reports have ranged from 200 to 300.

The largest group of Azerbaijani foreign fighters in Syria is likely fighting for Islamic State. In May, the leader of an Azerbaijani IS faction in Raqqa, Mohammad al-Azeri, gave a video address in which he stated that IS was on the “correct path of jihad” in Syria.

While it is not known where Bakhshaliyev was killed, the timing of his death suggests he may well have died in or near Kobani on Syria’s border with Turkey. It is known that Azerbaijanis are among those fighting with IS in Kobani. IS militants speaking Azerbaijani can be heard in recent footage that shows a group of IS gunmen just outside of Kobani.

*Media sources* in Azerbaijan are reporting that Kurdish militias in the besieged Syrian town of Kobani executed a young Azerbaijani man who had been fighting with the Islamic State (IS) group.

The report of the man’s execution seem to originate from the French AFP news agency, which reported that Cuneyt Hemo, a grocer who had escaped to Turkey from Kobani, had *said the Azerbaijani man had begged to be killed* so that he could “go to paradise and be rewarded.”

There are no additional details about the reported execution, and the Azerbaijani man’s identity is unknown.

Why Did An Azerbaijani Wrestling Champion Join (And Die For) IS?

@rmi5 @ASQ-1918


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*No ambulances left in Kobanê*
Saturday, 18 October 2014 14:56 hawarnews

KOBANÎ - It has been reported that the only two ambulances in the Kobanî Canton have been rendered unusable by arbitrary ISIS mortar attacks.
ISIS launched these attacks after having suffered heavy blows inflicted by the YPG/YPJ fighters in the last 4 days. 
One of the 5 doctors in Kobanî, Welat Xelîl Omer, says there are currently no ambulance in the town and that the wounded had to be carried ordinary cars as the ambulances had been damaged.
The ISIS gangs have started attacking the town by firing mortars and with explosive- laden vehicles following the heavy blow they have suffered at the hands of the strong resistance of the YPG/YPJ forces and the people of Kobanî. In mortar attacks carried out in the last two days, the only two ambulances in the town were targeted. The ambulances were put out of use by these attacks and there are no other ambulances in the town at the moment. Welat Xelîl Omer says ambulances and health personnel are never targeted normally in wars, but that many ambulances, health personnel and hospitals have been targeted by the ISIS gangs in Kobanî. “As you can see, our hospital, ambulances and the cars of the doctors have been made unusable. Our last two ambulances have been destroyed. We could only take out the stretchers. The rest is junk.”
Doctor Omer says they now have to carry the wounded in ordinary cars and the sick lose blood before they reach the treatment centre, adding that their most urgent need at the moment is ambulances. “We were told that we would receive 4 ambulances. But we have not received any so far. Mostly our health institutions and vehicles were targeted in this war. We have said it before, the three hospitals of the town were made unusable by being bombed. But we especially suffer great difficulties in carrying the wounded after our ambulances were put out of use. We would be grateful if we could urgently receive some ambulances”, says Omer.

No ambulances left in Kobanê

*YPG starts a new training for 40 youths in Efrîn*
Sunday, 19 October 2014 14:31 hawarnews

*EFRÎN -* Martyr Xebat Academy in Efrîn started a new training session for 40 youths to be recruited by YPG and YPJ. The session will last for 35 days and the trainees are going to be trained on military skills and politics, ideology, culture and history. In the first day of the session YPG commander Selaheddîn Kurdî made a speech on importance of self-defense and called on all youths to joing YPG and YPJ.

Kurdî noted that "We are joining the general mobilization. We will never give up our land and martyrs' memorries. Kobanî, thanks to resistance of YPG and YPJ, now goes towards freedom."

At the end, the new YPG and YPJ trainees appeal their will to defend peoples and cantons of Rojava. 














YPG starts a new training for 40 youths in Efrîn


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> YPG training in Afrin, northwestern Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to improve push-ups a little bit.
> 
> ---
> 
> Btw, YPG/PKK groups fighting around Ras al-Ayn suffered casualties. Things do not look bright for PKK/YPG at the moment. Confirmation waiting.



They copied our "Army Gymnastics: Serie of moves without weapon" (Ordu Jimnastiği: Silahsız Hareketler Serisi)

But they are all doing the moves wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Timur

MoshteAhani said:


> Turkey should stop funding terrorists. Sinan, would you blow yourself up for the terrorist AKP party?


I think he wouldnt but I think too that many iranians would blow them up for terrorist Khamenei if ordered..



dhul-aktaf said:


> Wounded Kurdish soldiers fighting Islamic State at Kobani die after being refused entry at Turkish border | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



enter the border with this flags yes we are idiots! we should have give them mercy with a bullet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

I just searched about people from Azerbaijan who are fighting for ISIS. There seem to be many. Who are the Sunnis in Azerbaijan? Are they locals or migrants? @rmi5


----------



## Syrian Lion

*SAA took full contol over al-Muslimiyah, al-Jubeiliyah, Sifat and the Free Zone area*
​*Syrian army enters the free zone area east of Aleppo after it took control over al-Muslimiyah, al-Jubeiliyah and Sifat north of the city.
*


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Press TV Correspondent Accused of Spying Killed in Turkey




TEHRAN (FNA)- Press TV correspondent in Turkey Serena Shim, who was accused earlier this month by the Turkish Intelligence Ministry of spying - probably due to her coverage of Ankara’s stance on ISIL atrocities in the Syrian Kurdish town of Kobani and the recent protests in Turkey - was killed in a car accident on Sunday.
The late Shim was in a passenger car with some other journalists and reporters when the incident took place. The latest reports said another passenger has also been badly hurt in the car accident.

Press TV said Shim has been killed near Turkey-Syria border. Shim was killed in car accident as she was returning from report scene, the English-language TV channel said.

As heavy clashes rage on in and around Kobani, the Ankara government is preventing some journalists from reporting the developments on the ground in the border region.

Press TV correspondent Serena Shim said on Friday that Ankara has accused her of spying probably due to some of the stories she has covered about Turkey’s stance on the ISIL terrorists in Kobani and its surroundings.

Shim said she was among the few journalists obtaining stories of militants infiltrating into Syria through the Turkish border, adding that she had received images from militants crossing the Turkish border into Syria in World Food Organization and other NGOs’ trucks.

“I think it’s definitely because of the reporting about Syria," Shim said, pointing to her reports about "the so-called Free Syrian Army going in [Syria] and catching these Takfiri militants and getting their passport stamps and getting first-hand information that they were actually inside while Turkey was still hiding this.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

few kilometers to nobbul and alzahraa.
Aleppo siege is getting complete.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Turkey lets Kurdish fighters cross into Kobane - POLITICS




Kurds watch the Syrian town of Kobane from Mürşitpınar, a village in the southeastern province of Şanlıurfa, Oct. 19. AFP Photo


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524051189718347777
*U.S. Central Command | U.S. Military Conducts Aerial Resupply of Kurdish Forces Fighting ISIL*
U.S. Central Command News Release

October 19, 2014

RELEASE # 20141022FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

*TAMPA, Fla., Oct. 19, 2014 -* U.S. military forces conducted multiple airdrops tonight in the vicinity of Kobani, Syria to resupply Kurdish forces on the ground defending the city against ISIL. The airdrops were conducted by U.S. Air Force C-130 aircraft deployed to the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility. The aircraft delivered weapons, ammunition and medical supplies that were provided by Kurdish authorities in Iraq and intended to enable continued resistance against ISIL's attempts to overtake Kobani. All aircraft exited the airdrop zone safely.

To date, U.S. forces have conducted more than 135 airstrikes against ISIL in Kobani. Combined with continued resistance to ISIL on the ground, indications are that these strikes have slowed ISIL advances into the city, killed hundreds of their fighters and destroyed or damaged scores of pieces of ISIL combat equipment and fighting positions. However, the security situation in Kobani remains fragile as ISIL continues to threaten the city and Kurdish forces continue to resist. As the U.S. Central Command commander has noted, Kobani could still fall.

These airdrops were conducted in support of Operation Inherent Resolve, the operation to degrade and defeat the terrorist group ISIL and the threat they pose to the region and the wider international community. This assistance is another example of U.S. resolve to deny ISIL key terrain and safe haven as well as our commitment to assist those forces who oppose ISIL.

U.S. Central Command | U.S. Military Conducts Aerial Resupply of Kurdish Forces Fighting ISIL


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After suffering defeat at southern line, SAA attacks this time Hawija, Deir ez-Zor.











@gau8av

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> After suffering defeat at southern line, SAA attacks this time Hawija, Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gau8av


SAA lost Saqar island quite easily, with heavy damages. Their strategy in Deir Az-zour is wrong.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasakah province: clashes renewed between ISIS and YPG in the western countryside of Ras al-Ein, confirmed reports of losses in YPG, SOHR couldn't confirm the number yet. 
coalition warplanes went in air strikes around al-Shadadi in the southern countryside of al-Hasakah, no reports of losses.

al-Hasakah province: an IED exploded in a shop near al-Asayesh checkpoint in al-Salehya neighborhood, led to material damages in the area. clashes renewed between ISIS against al-Karama army backed by YPG in the southern countryside of Jaz'a in Tal Kojo countryside, reports of losses in both sides.

---

Der-Ezzor province: clashes took place between ISIS and Regime forces in al-Rasafa and al-Huwayqa neighborhoods, no reports of losses. 3 men killed, 2 of them from Der-Ezzor and the 3rd one is from al-Shehel tortured to death in regime prisons.

Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook


----------



## Ceylal

Our hearts with Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Palestine.
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Another Lebanese soldier named Omar Khalid joins Jabhat al-Nusrah.*






*Israeli Bedouin killed fighting for IS in Syria: security*
Jerusalem (AFP) - An Arab Israeli doctor has been killed fighting for the Islamic State group in Syria, Israel's Shin Bet domestic security service said on Sunday.

The agency said Othman Abu al-Qiyan, who studied medicine in Jordan and worked as an intern at an Israeli hospital, had died in the fighting in August.

His brother Idris had been arrested by Israeli security forces in April and charged the following month with aiding Othman and another relative, Shafiq Abu al-Qiyan to travel to Syria via Turkey to join IS.

All three were from the Bedouin village of Hura in Israel's southern Negev desert, said Shin Bet.

Security authorities knew of about 30 Arab Israeli citizens who had made their way to Syria to fight for jihadist groups although only "a few joined IS, mostly those of a Salafist-jihadist background".

"This is a dangerous phenomenon, as those leaving for the (Syrian war) theatre undergo military training, are exposed to extremist global jihad ideologies, and there is a concern that will be used to carry out terrorist attacks against Israel at the end of the day," said Shin Bet.

In March, a resident of the Arab Israeli town of Taibe was also arrested on his return from training in Syria.

"During interrogation, he said that he was asked to provide information on sensitive sites in Israel... and was asked to carry out a suicide bombing in Israel," said the agency.

Arab Israelis number around 1.4 million, some 20 percent of Israel's population. They are the descendents of 160,000 Palestinian Arabs who remained on their land when the Jewish state was established in 1948.

Israeli Bedouin killed fighting for IS in Syria: security - Yahoo News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*IS Militants attack Sabburah near Hamah, and Shaar near Palmyra with Grad Rockets and Mortars*

*

*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LATEST VIDEO FROM AYN AL-ARAB

Explosion in an ammuniton depot belonging to PKK/YPG.

Notice that PKK/YPG militants hide behind the last building in the town.






IŞİD YPG'ye ait mühimmat deposunu vurdu - İhlas Haber Ajansı


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Liwa al-Muhajireen wa al-Ansar attacks Naseeb border-crossing, Daraa.






New Rebel Uniform, Helmet and Flak Jacket (Southern Front)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Photos: The battle for Kobane, revealed by U.N. satellite imagery*
*October 20*

*Photos: The battle for Kobane, revealed by U.N. satellite imagery - The Washington Post*


----------



## dhul-aktaf

zamalka bridge liberated.(red in the picture below)


----------



## Hussein

I could see today the videos of USA helping kurds in Kobane by sending them food and weapons
good job USA


----------



## dhul-aktaf

morek mop-up operations continuing from southern and eastern sides.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> morek mop-up operations continuing from southern and eastern sides.



In the right side of the map, on the 42th highway you see the writing "Muhafazat Hamah". Just Below the writing, there are two Alawite towns, Sabburah and Jaddadah. IS laid siege on these Alawite towns.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Assad started killing minarets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*Updated Battle Map: SAA Captures Al-Muslimiyya*







Alienoz_TR said:


> In the right side of the map, on the 42th highway you see the writing "Muhafazat Hamah". Just Below the writing, there are two Alawite towns, Sabburah and Jaddadah. IS laid siege on these Alawite towns.


just a close threat to them and not a siege.
by the way. update your deir ezzor map


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Jaysh Al-Islam Sends an Envoy to Damascus


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> by the way. update your deir ezzor map



SAA pulled back from Saqer Island leaving many SAA dead behind (IS published graphic photos) and one brigadier-general KIA. (SOHR confirmed)

Outcome of the battle on the northern side is not yet decided.

Your map is from a twitter user. Outdated. Not reflects the reality on the ground.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Your map is from a twitter user. Outdated. Not reflects the reality on the ground.


and yours too.






*Syrian Army engineers untangle the ineptly rigged IEDs laid down by the Nusra gang of rodents on the Al-Zaarra Road.*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The proof of IS control over central Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane contrary to YPG claims that say otherwise.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New Map (20 October 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels are getting closer to Naseeb Border-crossing. Almost liberated.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ceylal said:


> Our hearts with Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Palestine.
> [video]


The only solution for Bilad Alsham (Levant) is SSNP... Long Live Syria!


----------



## Timur

Syrian Lion said:


> The only solution for Bilad Alsham (Levant) is SSNP... Long Live Syria!


The fake british build syria is dead its Kind of normal that such synthetic states collaps and real borders through war will be made 

Just look at the borders now there is no streight line 

There will never be a old syria anymore its over


----------



## Fukuoka

Alienoz_TR said:


> *More than 650 killed in a month since the IS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
> October 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOHR documented the death of 662, were killed since the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab “Kobane” in the 16th of September this year to yesterday’s midnight 15/October/2014 .
> 
> the dead included 20 civilians, they are 17 civilians ( 2 of them were teenager ) were executed by the IS in Ein al-Arab countryside 4 of them were beheaded, in addition to 3 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on areas in Ein al-Arab”Kobane ” which started in the 27th of September .
> 
> 258 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh , killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and its countryside, including a leader (female ) in the YPG, attacked ISIS grouping then detonated herself by the grouping , in addition to fighters were beheaded, 3 of them were females.
> 
> 374 fighters from the IS killed by ambushes, targeting their vehicles, and clashes against the YPG around Ein al-Arab”Kobane and its countryside , including 4 detonated themselves in Mashtana Nour hill near the city and inside it.
> 
> 9 fighters from rebel and Islamic battalions who are backing up the YPG in its fight against the IS, were killed during clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside.
> 
> a volunteer in YPG killed when he was carrying ammo in his car , after ISIS targeted him in a front in Ein’Al-Arab “kobane” .
> 
> We in SOHR believe that the real number of the dead is twice the number which SOHR could document , due to the extreme secrecy on casualties from both sides, in addition to the difficulties to access to many areas and villages , which witnessed clashes and bombings from both sides.
> 
> More than 650 killed in a month since the IS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522635335873101824


The fake battle of Kobane shows practically 0 videos by zionist ISIS, them who always show videos of attacks against the SAA


----------



## 500

IS captures CC airdrop weapon package for Kurds:






Kobani from Turkish side of the border:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

500 said:


> IS captures CC airdrop weapon package for Kurds:



Well @Zarvan you remember ?
that deserves a thread doesn't it.


----------



## Ceylal

Syrian Lion said:


> The only solution for Bilad Alsham (Levant) is SSNP... Long Live Syria!


Despite the overwhelming odds ,Syrians and the SAA are showing the rest of the world that they Syria is still standing tall. So far all the destroyed tank counters, the pavlovian applauders have all but disappeared from this thread. Good going Syria!



Timur said:


> The fake british build syria is dead its Kind of normal that such synthetic states collaps and real borders through war will be made
> 
> Just look at the borders now there is no streight line
> 
> There will never be a old syria anymore its over


Nor will be Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> Nor will be Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Timur said:


> The fake british build syria is dead its Kind of normal that such synthetic states collaps and real borders through war will be made
> 
> Just look at the borders now there is no streight line
> 
> There will never be a old syria anymore its over



Next in line is turkey held kurdistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

xenon54 said:


>


Great analogy,Just watch how you wash them , they may shrink a lot...


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> Great analogy,Just watch how you wash them , they may shrink a lot...


Seems like someone is experienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ceylal said:


> Despite the overwhelming odds ,Syrians and the SAA are showing the rest of the world that they Syria is still standing tall. So far all the destroyed tank counters, the pavlovian applauders have all but disappeared from this thread. Good going Syria!



What odds are you talking about? All the odds are in favour of the SAA; they outgun, outman and can outspend their adversaries by a long shot. SAA performance in this war can simply be summed up in one word "Pathetic". 

They dominate the air and are in possession of massive heavy weapons. In theory, they should have clobbered the IS and FSA. But their tactics are weak, i have seen some of their tank crews in action, they failed to perform even the basic manoeuvres against ATGM. Only recently the SAA has started arming their tanks with caged armour, this should have been done long time ago. There certainly seems to be a morale problem in the SAA. Instead of surrendering to the IS, they should have fought to the last man knowing full well that IS would chop their heads off if they surrendered. SAA needs to revamp and overhaul their Officers Corp, their performance has been below satisfactory level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaalapani said:


> Next in line is turkey held kurdistan.



Nope, it is Indian occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaalapani

Sinan said:


> Nope, it is Indian occupied Kashmir.


No its Turkey occupied Greece ,Armenia,Kurdistan etc.its a long list.


----------



## Bilal.

Sinan said:


> Nope, it is Indian occupied Kashmir.



That post will send some into a mad mad rage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Lets get started.

Harakat Hazm: TOW attack on Assad aircraft in Aleppo International Airport.

I have seen TOW hit on Assad helicopter, but this is first on warplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaalapani said:


> No its Turkey occupied Greece ,Armenia,Kurdistan etc.its a long list.



What ?? They will remove the Turks and give the lands to "Kuffar" Greece and Armenia, or "Murted" Kurdistan.....

But if they remove "Heretic" Indians, they will give it to a Muslim nation.


----------



## 1000

McCain Will Push For Ground Troops In Iraq, Syria If GOP Wins The Senate

ISIS releases video clip showing Syrian woman being stoned to death | Daily Mail Online


----------



## usernameless

Sinan said:


> What ?? They will remove the Turks and give the lands to "Kuffar" Greece and Armenia, or "Murted" Kurdistan.....
> 
> But if they remove "Heretic" Indians, they will give it to a Muslim nation.


Don't go too hard on such Indians. It's the aftereffect of our cousins, the Mughals, hence their hate towards muslims in general. Show some sympathy for the butthurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lets get started.
> 
> Harakat Hazm: TOW attack on Assad aircraft in Aleppo International Airport.
> 
> I have seen TOW hit on Assad helicopter, but this is first on warplane.


Here the first:


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ayn Al-Arab/Kobane: Violent clashes are taking place between IS and YPG fighters in different areas in the city of Kobani amid bombardment by IS on the city.

Sources from the Kurdish political leadership reported to SOHR that there are not any fighters from the Kurdish Peshmerga forces enter the city of Kobani.

SOHR knew that 2 parachutes of weapons and medical supplies dropped this early morning on IS- held outskirts of Kobani, where IS fighters could seize one of these parachutes while there is conflicting information about the other parachute; it is unknown whether it is destroyed by the coalition warplanes or seized by IS fighters too.

---

Hama Province: The number of air raids carried out on the northern countryside of Hama has risen to 22, where the raids focused on the towns of Allatamneh, Kafar Zayta, Morek and the village of Letmin amid attacking by the helicopters on areas in these towns. The helicopters dropped barrel bombs onto the town of Allatamneh leading to kill 3 men from the town. 

Violent clashes are taking place between the regime forces and IS militanys in al Mafkar area in the eastern countryside, amid aerial bombardment on IS postions.

SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels destroy a regime tank in Morek






---

Daraa Province: The warplanes carried out the fourth raid on areas in the town of Jellin, while they attacked areas in the towns of al Jisa, Om al Mayazen and al Tebah leading to kill a man from al Jiza while others were injured. The number of raids carried out on the town of Nasib on the Syrian- Jordanian border has risen to 12. The helicopters dropped 4 barrel bombs onto areas in the town of al Yadodah. 

Areas in the towns of Kafar Nasej and Sayda were shelled by the regime forces with no information about casualties so far.

Violent clashes are taking place between the Islamic battalions and the regime forces in the area that links the town of al Sheikh Meskin with the city of Nawa.

---

Dar'a province: no less than 8 civilians killed by aerial bombardment on Nasib town near Jordan borders, reports of 9 others under the rubbish, the number is likely to rise according to the number of serious injuries.
Islamic fighters targeted regime bastions in al-Jomrok area near Jordan borders as a reaction of the massacre committed by regime warplanes.
Islamic battalions which announced " Ahl al-Azem " battle, have taken over the checkpoints of al-Falahin gas station, al-Jeser and al-Ma'sara near Om al-Myazin town.

---

Daraa Province: The Islamic battalions’ fighters took control over al Jeser checkpoint near the town of Om al Mayazen. 

The helicopters dropped barrel bombs onto the towns of al Teba, Nasib and Om al Mayazen in the eastern countryside.

2 combatants from the Islamic battalions died in clashes with the regime forces in the vicinity of Om al Mayazen town. A man from the town of Jasem died under torture inside the regime’s jails. Another man died due to the regime’s bombardment on areas in Daraa al Balad

The regime forces shelled areas in the town of Nasib with no information about casualties.

SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahrar al-Sham Training Video






---

Deir Ezzor Province: The number of raids carried out on areas in the city of Deir Ezzor and its outskirts has risen to 7.

An activists from the city of Deir Ezzor was killed under torture inside the regime’s jails after arrest lasted for 2 years.

---

Der-Ezzor province: ISIS took control on wide parts of al-Sena'a neighborhood after violent clashes against regime forces led to human losses in both sides. 
rose to 6 the number of air strikes on Hweja Saker and al-Huwayqa since this morning.

---

Der-Ezzor province: warplanes went in no less than 5 air strikes around Hweja Saker, no reports of losses, areas in Der-Ezzor city were exposed to bombardment by regime forces, no reports of losses.

---

Der-Ezzor province: clashes taking place between ISIS and regime forces in the neighborhoods of al-Sena'a, al-Omal and al-Huwayqa, regime forces advances and took over wide parts of al-Sena'a neighborhood, what led to death of 3 ISIS including 2 Albanian and 1 Moroccan, while no less than 7 regime soldiers were also killed during these clashes . 
regime forces bombarded al-Rasfa and Hweja Saker, what wounded 1 woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

dhul-aktaf said:


> morek mop-up operations continuing from southern and eastern sides.


Alas, the fierce SAA attack on Mourik was foiled with huge losses. Humiliating defeat.. indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Ceylal said:


> Despite the overwhelming odds ,Syrians and the SAA are showing the rest of the world that they Syria is still standing tall. So far all the destroyed tank counters, the pavlovian applauders have all but disappeared from this thread. Good going Syria!
> 
> 
> Nor will be Turkey...



You are right turkey is going a powefull way.. My kurdofetish friend hope pkk and their barbars will be cleaned no matter Who does it hope his hands will See no harm


----------



## Superboy

tesla said:


>




Why are airstrikes hitting the yellow place? Is Kobane like, pretty much blown up by now?


----------



## Serpentine

So, U.S has air dropped weapons to ISIS territory in Kobane by 'mistake':





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276828749180970


----------



## Ceylal

notorious_eagle said:


> What odds are you talking about? All the odds are in favour of the SAA; they outgun, outman and can outspend their adversaries by a long shot. SAA performance in this war can simply be summed up in one word "Pathetic".


Your forgot to mention, USA, NATO,Israel raids and the GCC's deep pocket . For the SAA performance, it is always hard for a regular army to adapt to an unconventional warfare, but they have adapted, and survived the wabism onslaught.



> They dominate the air and are in possession of massive heavy weapons. In theory, they should have clobbered the IS and FSA. But their tactics are weak, i have seen some of their tank crews in action, they failed to perform even the basic manoeuvres against ATGM. Only recently the SAA has started arming their tanks with caged armour, this should have been done long time ago. There certainly seems to be a morale problem in the SAA. Instead of surrendering to the IS, they should have fought to the last man knowing full well that IS would chop their heads off if they surrendered. SAA needs to revamp and overhaul their Officers Corp, their performance has been below satisfactory level.


True, but they adopted and reversed the tide.
Pakistan who is a lot stronger had problem to stamie her own Taliban, and she have an ongoing problem still. Good armies adapt, and SAA has.


----------



## Ceylal

Timur said:


> You are right turkey is going a powefull way.. My kurdofetish friend hope pkk and their barbars will be cleaned no matter Who does it hope his hands will See no harm




That the thinking that will sink Turkey...It happened before and history has an uncanny way to repeat itself...
*Erdogan: The Man Pulling The Strings In A Middle Eastern Puppet Show*
Turkey certainly didn’t invent ISIS, but the Turkish government under former Prime Minister, current President Erdogan has been stoking Islamic radicalism to further its own political goals -- namely, the fall of Assad and the return of something reminiscent of the Ottomans.
*By Catherine Shakdam* | October 21, 2014




LONDON — Speaking at Harvard University earlier this month, Vice President Joe Biden set the tone for a heated and tenacious debate on the political, ideological and hegemonic interests of Middle Eastern powers within the context of the global war on terror.

Pointing an angry finger at Turkey, among others, Biden said, “Our allies in the region were our largest problem in Syria.”

He explained: “[Turkey, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates] were so determined to take down Assad and essentially have a proxy Sunni-Shia war” that they channeled “hundreds of millions of dollars and tens of thousands of tons of weapons” toward anyone who would fight against Bashar Assad. “And we could not convince our colleagues to stop supplying them.”

While Biden has since issued a series of apologies to the various states he singled out in his tirade, the idea that governments could be playing and trading terror as a commodity to assert, serve and carry out their hegemonic ambitions has taken center stage in a new discussion among analysts, bringing into focus an emerging new Middle East order.

With Kobani fast attracting the world’s attention, especially in light of Turkey’s refusal to engage ISIS troops, even though its very border stands to be breached by the formidable black army, Ankara’s strategy and its officials’ positions toward Islamic radicalism have drawn not only criticism but suspicion.

As noted by Veli Sirin in a report for the Gatestone Institute, “Turkey under a stronger Erdogan presidency may become more Islamic, more neo-Ottoman, and more directed to the East rather than the West.”

“Neo-Ottoman” and “Islamic” seem very much the order of the day when referring to Turkey and President Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s foreign agenda, which supported the Muslim Brotherhood in Syria, which later merged with the Nusra Front and ISIS — especially vis-a-vis the rise of ISIS in the greater Levant.

According to many, Erdogan’s alleged shadow games with ISIS represent little more than the manifestations of a desire to see rise a new Ottoman Empire, the impetus of which will be fed by ISIS crusaders. Egypt’s foreign ministry issued a statement in September, slamming Erdogan for his promotion of terror in the region. The statement read, “The Turkish President, who is keen to provoke chaos to sow divisions in the Middle East region through its support for groups and terrorist organizations … Whether political support or funding or accommodation in order to harm the interests of the peoples of the region to achieve personal ambitions for the Turkish president and revive illusions of the past.”

Even more damaging was the April publication of Seymour Hersh’s work, “The Red Line and the Rat Line,” in which the veteran journalist argues Turkey would have orchestrated the Ghouta sarin gas attack in order to drag the United States into a war.

The very existence of the Free Syrian Army has also been pinned to Turkey, raising some questions as to the group’s intentions, motivations and methods, as noted by Aron Lund, editor of the Carnegie Endowment for Peace’s Syria in Crisis Blog in an article titled, “The Free Syrian Army Doesn’t Exist.”



*Erdogan’s imperial nostalgia*
Erdogan is described as a keen geo-strategist and astute politician by Marwa Osman, a PhD candidate and political analyst based in Beirut. She told MintPress News, “Recep Tayyip Erdogan has the ambition and the drive of the Ottomans.”

“Erdogan has been actively dismantling Mustafa Kemal Ataturk’s secular legacy by eroding at the republic, slowly reshaping Turkey’s political and institutional apparatus in view of introducing a neo-Ottoman empire. Erdogan’s Islamic narrative is but a platform for his imperialistic ambitions. He seeks to re-establish Turkey as the center of the Sunni Islamic world and eclipse both Saudi Arabia and Iran in terms of religious and political influence in the region,” she continued.

Erdogan’s imperialistic drive was also underscored by Robert David Kaplan and Reva Bhalla in analysis for Stratfor in August, which stated: “Erdogan … has stressed the soft power of cultural and economic connections to recreate in a benign and subtle fashion a version of the Ottoman Empire from North Africa to the Iranian plateau and Central Asia.”

Very much in keeping with what late Marshall G.S. Hodgson of the University of Chicago described as Islam’s merchant-religion phenomenon as the basis of Islamic expansion and political patronage in the Middle Ages, Erdogan has worked to expand Turkey’s commercial and diplomatic network to better lean on its partners and affirm its position as the region’s main axis.

“The use of terror as a neo-imperialistic weapon has been seen as opportune to Erdogan’s plan,” said Alissa Haddad, a political researcher based in Paris, to MintPress.

She added, “I would say that Ankara is playing terror to further its ambitions. It’s not so much the case it engineered the inception of ISIS, but rather that it nurtured its rise to achieve immediate political gains — namely, the fall of Syrian President Bashar Al Assad in Syria.”



*Complicit in the rise of ISIS?*
Finian Cunningham, a journalist and well-known commentator, wrote in a report for Global Research: “At the same time Erdogan was denouncing Syria as a ‘terrorist state,’ some 400 members of the self-styled Free Syrian Army were gathering in Turkey’s Hatay Province for a three-day summit. The agenda? How to sharpen their campaign of terror on Syria to overthrow the government in Damascus.”

Cunningham essentially argues that Erdogan has willingly and knowingly abetted militants to further his political goals in Syria, regardless of the risks it would ultimately pose to the greater region. He also suggests that Erdogan’s Islamic views are not as remote from ISIS ideology as Erdogan would like the world to believe — especially when it comes to using violence and repression as tools on civilian populations.

“For the past 17 months, the Turkish government and military have been brazenly assisting the armed militias waging a foreign-backed covert war of aggression against the neighboring Syrian state and people. Turkey has provided the criminal war effort with land bases, logistics and surveillance, personnel training and weapons, including anti-aircraft missiles, according to recent reports,” he writes.

As lines have been blurred between ISIS militants and the Free Syrian Army, both entities have more often than not appeared as two faces of the same terror coin, with only variable degrees of terror to differentiate them.

Back in February, the Foundation for Defense of Democracies wrote a damaging report which asserted that Turkey “has become a principal financial hub for terrorists under the leadership of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan, whose government has helped Iran skirt sanctions, supported jihadi groups in Syria.”



*The case of Kobani*
Commenting on what she describes as Turkey’s terror puppet show in the Middle East, Osman, the PhD candidate in Beirut, told MintPress she believes Turkey’s refusal to actively intervene in Kobani only serves to prove its guilt and underscores its affiliation to radicalism.

“Turkey has become the epicenter of Islamic radicalism … I don’t actually like to refer to this radical movement as Islamic, since it bears no resemblance or even links to Islam, but the truth of the matter is, President Erdogan has had a hand in the promotion of terror in Syria and beyond ever since 2011.”

Osman added, “Should further proof still need to be set forth, I’d like to refer to the murder of Serena Shimby Turkey’s Intelligence Services this Sunday. Serena uncovered proof of Ankara’s ties with ISIS while reporting for Press TV in Kobani and upon her return on Turkish soil she was murdered. Turkey is hoping with her death to prevent evidence of its dealing with ISIS from being made public. This is what Turkey is really up to in Kobani, this is why Ankara has not lifted a finger.”

Yet Ankara presents a different version of these events.

President Erdogan told the press on Sunday that, “Turkey would not agree to any U.S. arms transfers to Kurdish fighters [PYD] who are battling ISIS militants in Syria,” as Ankara understands the Syrian Kurdish group as an extension of the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK*)*, which Turkey sees as a terrorist group.

“The PYD is for us, equal to the PKK. It is a terror organization,” Erdogan stressed.

While Erdogan might understand his position as legitimate within the framework of his political narrative, Ankara and ISIS have nevertheless increasingly become associated. At times, the latter is even referred to as the ideological extension of the former.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State wins ground from Syrian government in east: monitor*

(Reuters) - Islamic State won territory from Syrian government forces in the eastern city of Deir al-Zor on Tuesday, its first gain there in about two months, a group that tracks the civil war reported.

Fighters from both sides were killed during the clashes in Deir al-Zor city, about 450 km (280 miles) northeast of Damascus in a province bordering Iraq, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said without giving a death toll.

Islamic State, which is being targeted by U.S.-led air strikes in Iraq and Syria, seized large areas of Deir al-Zor's industrial region, meaning it now controls more than half the city, said Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Observatory.

The Islamist militant group, which is also battling Kurdish forces for control of the town of Kobani at the Turkish border, brought reinforcements to Deir al-Zor in recent days, Abdulrahman said.

The U.S. air force dropped arms to Kurds defending Kobani, also known as Ayn al-Arab, on Monday. Washington has ruled out such cooperation with the government of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad.

Islamic State wins ground from Syrian government in east: monitor| Reuters


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syria air force strikes 200 times in 36 hours: monitor*

BEIRUT (Reuters) - The Syrian air force carried out more than 200 air strikes around the country in the past 36 hours, a group monitoring the war said on Tuesday, a rapid increase in government raids as U.S.-led forces bomb Islamist insurgents elsewhere.

The intensified strikes by President Bashar al-Assad's forces will add to the fear among his opponents that the government is taking advantage of the U.S. raids on Islamic State to attack other foes, including opposition groups that Washington backs.

Analysts say the increase could be because the Syrian military wants to weaken rebel groups before they get training and equipment promised by the United States.

Since midnight on Sunday, the Syrian military carried out at least 210 raids, including barrel bombings, on provinces in the east, north and west of the country, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said. It said there were many casualties but did not give an exact figure.

The military concentrated the strikes in the "western corridor" that stretches from the southwest up through Damascus towards the Mediterranean, according to the information from the Observatory, which says it gathers details from all sides of the conflict.

The air raids struck areas in the Hama, Daraa, Idlib, Aleppo and Quneitra provinces as well as the Damascus countryside, it said. It also hit the eastern Deir al-Zor province where U.S.-led forces have also been bombing Islamic State, the Observatory added.

Before the surge in Syrian air force raids, the military had carried out 12-20 raids a day, according to the Observatory.

Damascus has not raised objections to the U.S. bombing of Islamic State, which is mainly based in the east and north of the country, far from the most populous areas near Damascus and the Mediterranean coast.

The United States says it does not want to help Assad's government despite bombing Islamic State, an al Qaeda offshoot that has become one of the most powerful insurgent groups in the more than three-year conflict.

Syria air force strikes 200 times in 36 hours: monitor - Yahoo News


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Assad started killing minarets.


New Assad weapon. Al Fil (Elephant):






Probably thats:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> New Assad weapon. Al Fil (Elephant):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably thats:


what is that thing ? 

slingshot propulsion or crude rocket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla




----------



## tesla

Superboy said:


> Why are airstrikes hitting the yellow place? Is Kobane like, pretty much blown up by now?


i think isis is not immobile .they are switching place costantly. their main aim to capture turkey border door and thats why coalition forces may bombing indispensable yellow places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Daraa Rebels seize shells and ammunition from Assad Army in Naseeb.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* Syrian Army Captures Al-Samdaniyya in Quneitra; Rebels Capture ‘Umm Mayaazan in Dara’a *





The Syrian Arab Army’s (SAA) 7th Division backed by the National Defense Forces (NDF) has captured the village of Al-Samdaniyya in the Al-Quneitra Governorate after 3 days of fierce clashes with the Syrian Revolutionaries Front (SRF). The NDF led the charge into the western flank of the village, breaking through the SRF’s frontline defense and taking control of the western sector of Al-Samdaniyya. The 7th Division followed the NDF’s advance with an attack of their own, taking control of Al-Samdaniyya earlier this morning. Riyad Haza’a Al-Khalid, a field commander from the SRF was identified among the dead.

Following the success at Al-Samdaniyya, the 7th Division broke through the SRF’s defenses in the neighboring village of Al-Hamidiyya, killing scores of militants in the process. According to a military source, the NDF has arrived in Al-Hamidiyya and continues to push deeper into the village, despite heavy resistance from the SRF. Clashes are still ongoing between the NDF/SAA and the SRF; however, the 7th Division has reached officially reached the Al-Hamidiyya Cemetery.

After 4 days of intense firefights, the SRF has captured the village of ‘Umm Mayaazan in the Dara’a Governorate from the NDF. The SRF stormed this area over the weekend, overwhelming the NDF entrenched in this village with a large group of fighters. Yesterday, the NDF withdrew east from this village, despite killing a multitude of militants from the SRF:

Identified SRF militants killed at ‘Umm Mayaazan:

1. Yahya Ibrahim Issa
2. Umran Mahmoud Al-Hareeri
3. Hussam Al-Jawaabra
4. Mohammad Ahmad Jaarash
5. Mohammad Anwar Al-Sayyid
6. Mahmoud Ahmad Al-Majareesh
7. Mohammad Ali Al-Haraaki
8. Khalid Mohammad Sa’ayyid Qaweedar
9. Ahmad Al-Raqqa Al-Raadi
10. Mohammad Fawaz Al-Fawarass

In village of Nawa, the Syrian Arab Army killed the leader of the Umar Al-Farouq Brigades (SRF contingent), Hassan Qadah (AKA ‘Abu Ahmad”) during an ambush yesterday. Qadah was killed along with 5 of his personal bodyguards in this Dara’a Governorate village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* ISIS Launches an Attack on Al-Sina’a in Deir Ezzor; SAA Continues Offensive on Sakr Island *
 
By Leith Fadel on October 21, 2014 Middle East
Earlier today, the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) attacked the Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard at the Al-Sina’a Quarter in Deir Ezzor City, attempting to infiltrate from the east. The attacked was repelled by the 104th Brigade, resulting in the death of 23 militants from ISIS (var. ISIL). Among the dead ISIS fighters was the leader of the Al-Ansar Brigades, Zakaria Al-‘Aboush; he was a former member of Free Syrian Army.

Al-Sina’a is the industrial quarter of Deir Ezzor City that was besieged in late August by ISIS – the attack was repulsed, with the 104th retaking lost ground. Opposition sources reported that ISIS broke through the SAA’s frontline defenses; however, this was denied by a military source in Deir Ezzor.

The ISIS militants identified among the dead:

1. Hani Faysal Ahmad Al-Hayo
2. ‘Ali Malaa Al-‘Abid
3. Ahmad Zaher
The 104th Airborne Brigade is on the offensive in Haweeja Sakr (Sakr Island), taking control of another ISIS den located southeast of the SAA’s initial attack. Brigadier General Issam Zahreddine is leading the attack on Sakr Island as his troops aim to build a buffer between ISIS militants and the Old Military Airport District in Deir Ezzor. According to a military source, over 60 ISIS fighters were killed since Saturday night, including a field commander named “’Abdel-Wadood”.

ISIS fighters identified in Hajeewa Sakr:

1. Fouad Sattam
2. Yasser Subhi ‘Abdullah
3. Jamaal ‘Abdel-Majeed Mohammad
4. ‘Ali Moussa
5. Ballah Nasser
6. Hamada Wahaab Al-Mustafa
7. ‘Umar ‘Abdel-Latif Al-‘Abdullah
8. Khalid Manaf Mansour
9. Majd Nouraldeen Al-Anwar
10. ‘Anas Talib Al-Heewani
11. Zi’ad Ayoub ‘Issa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Elephant bomb incoming... From Assad.






Rebels took over the western parts of Samdaniyah. There are also graphic videos and photos which I excluded.


----------



## Superboy

I don't think ISIS is keen on capturing Kobane. ISIS aims to destroy that town. And airstrikes are helping them do just that.


----------



## Serpentine

Superboy said:


> I don't think ISIS is keen on capturing Kobane. ISIS aims to destroy that town. And airstrikes are helping them do just that.



Kobane is the slaughter house of IS terrorists, whether they want to capture it or not, they have spent too many fighters and resources on this city and many rats have already been killed.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS posted a new video on youtube, related to Deir Ez-Zor events. Because of its graphic content, I cant post it here.

One Turk KIA btw.


----------



## Superboy

Serpentine said:


> Kobane is the slaughter house of IS terrorists, whether they want to capture it or not, they have spent too many fighters and resources on this city and many rats have already been killed.




ISIS recruits hundreds of new fighters every day. They may have lost hundreds in Kobane, but hey, a tiny loss for such a big country as ISIS. Kobane is practically unlivable. Houses smashed by bombs and shells. ISIS sends a few guys into yellow area, US planes bomb the whole place and kill loads of Kurds in the process. The city is practically Dresden 2.0


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS posted a new video on youtube, related to Deir Ez-Zor events. Because of its graphic content, I cant post it here.
> 
> One Turk KIA btw.


give us some keywords to search on youtube then.. this one: دير الزور ?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*SYRIAN ARMY KILLS TERRORIST COMMANDER IN MORK*
Ziad Fadel

In pursuing the remnant rodents in _Al-Mawrek (var: Mork),_ the SAA occasionally must commit acts considered rude by the simian/rodent-like terrorist trash in some infested towns. In this case, yesterday, the SAA killed the leader of the _“Suqoor Al-Ma’arra”_ (Falcons of_ Al-Ma’arra_) which is a franchise of Suqoor _Al-Shaam_ (Falcons of Syria) which is a franchise of _Al-Jabhat Al-Islamiyya_. His name? _ Ridaad Khalloof_ a/k/a _“Abu Akram”._ He is responsible for a military campaign titled “The Battle of the One Army” _(Ma’rakat Al-Jaysh Al-Waahid)_ which aimed to take over _Waadi Al-Dhayf_ and _Al-Haamidiyya_ military bases. He failed. He is now among the screaming rats of Hell. Our middle fingers are extended out to his miserable kinfolk with the wish they send our army even more sterling examples of Rodenta.
Read more at SYRIAN ARMY KILLS TERRORIST COMMANDER IN MORK


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> give us some keywords to search on youtube then.. this one: دير الزور ?



أبو إبراهيم المصري

User account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

2 of the 3 ISIS jets destroyed by Syrian air force.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524851627896078336


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524851627896078336




So 120 to 150 killed. Recruited about 500 more. Net gain about 400. Not bad


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> So 120 to 150 killed. Recruited about 500 more. Net gain about 400. Not bad



You sure you are Canadian?


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> You sure you are Canadian?




Canadian. Immigrated from China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

dhul-aktaf said:


> 2 of the 3 ISIS jets destroyed by Syrian air force.


what ? I thought even the first video they put out with the L 39 were proved to be fake..

what ISIS "jets" ? 

links and sources pls


----------



## dhul-aktaf

gau8av said:


> what ? I thought even the first video they put out with the L 39 were proved to be fake..
> what ISIS "jets" ?
> links and sources pls


APA - Syrian air force destroys old war jets captured by IS

Aleppo siege looms as Assad regime gains ground | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> APA - Syrian air force destroys old war jets captured by IS



In the article, it says:



> Baku-APA. The Syrian airforce destroyed two timeworn war jets, which were captured by the Islamic State (IS) militants in an airbase in Syria's northwestern province of Aleppo, a senior Syrian military source told Xinhua Wednesday, APA reports.
> The Syrian airforce has destroyed two old war jets captured by the IS in the al-*Jarrah airbase *in Aleppo, said the source on condition of anonymity.
> He said the IS originally captured three old war jets in al- Jarrah base, adding that the terror group fighters tried to use them but the Syrian airforce carried out swift airstrikes, destroying two of the captured war jets on the runway of al-Jarrah base while the third one was hid by the IS fighters.
> He said the search for the third war jet is still ongoing, stressing that the fighter jets were so old and unable to carry out fighting missions.



In the Jarrah base, there were 2 L-39 belonging to Ahrar al-Sham, then possibly went to IS.

In Tabqa, there are 3 Mig-23 belonging to IS. Still intact.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

DAMASCUS: The Syrian regime Army has reportedly advanced in the rebel-held areas around Aleppo in a bid to fully besiege the northwestern city, opposition sources and activists reported Monday.
Sources said the army has managed to gain control over strategic posts in Aleppo suburbs with the help of Iranian, Lebanese and Afghan militias.
The town of Al-Jubaila, along with a glass factory and a cement plant near Aleppo’s central prison, have fallen under the grip of Assad’s militias, sources added.
Activists said the Syrian regime’s recent gains indicate that the city of Aleppo, once the economic hub of Syria, could soon be subject to a dreadful siege.
Opposition fighters suggest the regime is gaining ground in the area by using toxic gases after failing to win over the armed opposition with conventional weapons.

U.S. confirms one cache of arms fell in hands of Islamic State - The Hindu




A Kurdish fighter holds his rifle as he guards the street in the Iraqi town of Qara Tappa north of Baghdad, on October 21, 2014.

The U.S. on Wednesday confirmed that the Islamic State has seized at least one bundle of arms supply airdropped by it for the Kurdish fighters near the Syrian town of Kobani.

“Yesterday we announced that one re-supply bundle went astray and was destroyed. We have since re-looked at that and we have determined that a second bundle also went astray and probably fell into enemy hands,” Pentagon Spokesperson Army Colonel Steve Warren told reporters during an off-camera news conference.

“One bundle worth of equipment is not enough equipment to give the enemy any type of advantage at all,” Mr. Warren said.

“It’s a relatively small amount of supplies. This is stuff ISIL already has,” he said.

Early this week, the U.S. Air Force C-130 aircraft airdropped 28 bundles of weapons, ammunition and medical supplies for Kurdish fighters to help them defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant or the Islamic State terror group as it is known as across the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> Kobane is the slaughter house of IS terrorists, whether they want to capture it or not, they have spent too many fighters and resources on this city and many rats have already been killed.


Over 1000, have been killed just the last couple days...And there are news circulating that one of the higher up in Kobane who was passing info to the coalition ,has defected.



Alienoz_TR said:


> In Tabqa, there are 3 Mig-23 belonging to IS. Still intact.


MIG 23s are very hard to fly and very instable. I doubt that ISIS can fly them, unless it hires mercenaries from ex soviet union republics or from arab countries that flew them.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525166971088666625


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels in Ein al-Bayda, near Damascus. Next offense will be aimed at al-Kiswah. Yesterday, I saw some reports which were telling that SyAF hit Kanaker. Which means rebels might have taken Kanaker as well.

Rebels (Saif al-Sham) also took control of el Hmidaiah, 4km northeast of al Qunaitra. There is a Graphic video, which I cant post. Search for Arabic name of the group in youtube.


----------



## Serpentine

Unconfirmed reports that city of Morek has been liberated by SAA, heavy fighting around the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Soheil Hassan forces + Hezbollah have taken Morek after months of struggle .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> Yesterday, I saw some reports which were telling that SyAF hit Kanaker. Which means rebels might have taken Kanaker as well.



Regime laid siege on Kanaker. Which means rebels control Kanaker or are inside the Kanaker.


----------



## chauvunist

notorious_eagle said:


> What odds are you talking about? All the odds are in favour of the SAA; they outgun, outman and can outspend their adversaries by a long shot. SAA performance in this war can simply be summed up in one word "Pathetic".
> 
> They dominate the air and are in possession of massive heavy weapons. In theory, they should have clobbered the IS and FSA. But their tactics are weak, i have seen some of their tank crews in action, they failed to perform even the basic manoeuvres against ATGM. Only recently the SAA has started arming their tanks with caged armour, this should have been done long time ago. There certainly seems to be a morale problem in the SAA. Instead of surrendering to the IS, they should have fought to the last man knowing full well that IS would chop their heads off if they surrendered. SAA needs to revamp and overhaul their Officers Corp, their performance has been below satisfactory level.




Heard from someone who once served in Waziristan,according to him we never surrender,fight to the last bullet,and if everything goes wrong,we have something left to finish off ourselves before getting into their hands...That's why they had been able to repel with only up to 50 people in a post an attack from hundred's of terrorists with heavy weapons...Syrian army needs that spirit to fight ISIS...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS recaptures hill overlooking Kobane, fires on civilians*
By RUDAW 31 minutes ago
KOBANE – Islamic State militants have recaptured a village on a strategic hill overlooking the besieged city of Kobane, according to eyewitnesses on Thursday.

Fighting began at midnight in Tel Shahir, five kilometers east of Kobane, which fell to the ISIS fighters at 6am Thursday morning. Some witnesses who were near the battle said the village was being defended by both the mainstream Free Syria Army (FSA) and forces from the local Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG).

The witnesses said it was a large-scale attack, and that ISIS had brought in fresh reinforcements from bases in Jarabulus, west of Kobane, and from its unofficial capital of Raqqa to the southwest. Fighting was continuing.

Milos Mustafa Bozan, a taxi driver present in the area, told Rudaw that ISIS had fired on a number of civilians fleeing the area, and that three had suffered gunshot wounds. He said civilians were crowding at the Turkish border but had not been allowed to cross.

ISIS has laid siege to Kobane for over a month, driving out most of the areas 200,000 civilians. The city was dangerously close to falling before days of intense airstrikes from mid-October stalled their advance.

Brigades from the Free Syria Army, an alliance of groups supported by an international anti-ISIS coalition, have joined local Syrian Kurdish fighters to defend the city. 

An American airlift dropped weapons, ammunition, and medical supplies to YPG positions on Sunday. 

On Wednesday the Kurdish parliament agreed for a unit of heavily armed Peshmerga forces to support the militias currently in Kobane, but it will take days for these forces to arrive.

ISIS recaptures hill overlooking Kobane, fires on civilians






YPG flag on 4-story building which is situated next to Turkish border.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ceylal said:


> Your forgot to mention, USA, NATO,Israel raids and the GCC's deep pocket . For the SAA performance, it is always hard for a regular army to adapt to an unconventional warfare, but they have adapted, and survived the wabism onslaught.



Does not matter in regards to the deep pockets of foreign nations, they still haven't supplied FSA with heavy weapons or any aviation platforms. On the other hand, SAA is awash with heavy weapons and a decent Air Force. If used properly, they would have clobbered the ISIS and FSA. 

It is indeed hard for a conventional army to change its formations, but than again it shouldn't be loosing territory like the way SAA did at the start of the war. Also another point, FSA and ISIS are not fighting unconventional battles anymore. They are fighting pitched battles and taking the SAA head on and defeating them. 



Ceylal said:


> True, but they adopted and reversed the tide.



They are indeed making slow progress, but its a very slow progress. 



Ceylal said:


> Pakistan who is a lot stronger had problem to stamie her own Taliban, and she have an ongoing problem still. Good armies adapt, and SAA has.



There have been very few instances of Pakistan Army(PA) fighting pitched battles with the Taliban, and whenever it happened, PA clobbered the Taliban. Pakistan at no point lost major territory to the Taliban, and the Taliban were never in a position to challenge PA head on in a conventional format. No major Air Bases or Army Cantonments have fallen to the Taliban. Even when North Waziristan was under complete control of the Taliban, at no point did they dare attack PA's base situated inside North Waziristan. I am sorry to say but SAA has not proved to be a Good Army. 



chauvunist said:


> Heard from someone who once served in Waziristan,according to him we never surrender,fight to the last bullet,and if everything goes wrong,we have something left to finish off ourselves before getting into their hands...That's why they had been able to repel with only up to 50 people in a post an attack from hundred's of terrorists with heavy weapons...Syrian army needs that spirit to fight ISIS...



If you are talking about PA Regulars, than yes its true they have never surrendered or ever loose a battle. You have to keep in mind, PA is a well oiled organization. If there is a chance of TTP overrun, they immediately have Gunships, PAF strikes and a QAF on standby.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

notorious_eagle said:


> Does not matter in regards to the deep pockets of foreign nations, they still haven't supplied FSA with heavy weapons or any aviation platforms. On the other hand, SAA is awash with heavy weapons and a decent Air Force. If used properly, they would have clobbered the ISIS and FSA.
> 
> It is indeed hard for a conventional army to change its formations, but than again it shouldn't be loosing territory like the way SAA did at the start of the war. Also another point, FSA and ISIS are not fighting unconventional battles anymore. They are fighting pitched battles and taking the SAA head on and defeating them.
> 
> 
> 
> They are indeed making slow progress, but its a very slow progress.
> 
> 
> 
> There have been very few instances of Pakistan Army(PA) fighting pitched battles with the Taliban, and whenever it happened, PA clobbered the Taliban. Pakistan at no point lost major territory to the Taliban, and the Taliban were never in a position to challenge PA head on in a conventional format. No major Air Bases or Army Cantonments have fallen to the Taliban. Even when North Waziristan was under complete control of the Taliban, at no point did they dare attack PA's base situated inside North Waziristan. I am sorry to say but SAA has not proved to be a Good Army.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about PA Regulars, than yes its true they have never surrendered or ever loose a battle. You have to keep in mind, PA is a well oiled organization. If there is a chance of TTP overrun, they immediately have Gunships, PAF strikes and a QAF on standby.



True that ,with proper backing of artillery and Gunships such attacks are repelled but soldier's perseverance is what matter the most to hold the ground in the first tense moments of attack...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hama province: Violent clashes taking place between regime forces backed by NDF against Islamic battalions and Jabhat al-Nusra around Morek town north of Hama, which is taken over by Jabhat al-Nusra and Islamic battalions since 9 months, the clashes accompanied by aerial bombardment on the town, what killed an Islamic fighter, confirmed reports that regime forces have taken over the tanks battalion east of Morek in addition besieging the town in an attempt to take control on it .
areas in KafarZita and Latmin were exposed to bombardment by regime forces, no reports of losses.

---

Aleppo Province: Violent clashes erupted yesterday night between the regime forces supported al- Baath battalions and al- Qods al- Filastini Brigade against the rebel and Islamic battalions in Shekh Sa'eed, Hendarat and Siefat areas west of the central prison of Aleppo, Old Aleppo and around Kweres military airport, accompanied by regime's bombardment, no reports of losses .1 civilian killed by shells fell on al-Khaledya neighborhood, it was fired by Badr Martyrs battalion led by Khaled Hayani. warplanes opened heavy machine gun fire on areas in al-Shekh Hilal what led to fire in civilians properties and wounded a civilian.
helicopters dropped explosive barrels on al-Sawalha south of Aleppo , no reports of losses.

Source: SOHR

*ISIS takes over Tal Sha’er and advances in the city of Ein al-Arab "Kobane"*
October 23, 2014

the IS fighters have taken over Tal Shaer west of Ein al-Arab”Kobane”, what made it able to besiege the city from 3 sides east , south and west . clashes continue between ISIS and YPG north of the governmental square and around al-Hurrya yard, the IS advanced in thus areas and attempted to advance south of the city, reports of human losses in both sides.

ISIS takes over Tal Sha’er and advances in the city of Ein al-Arab”Kobane” | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Alas, the fierce SAA attack on Mourik was foiled with huge losses. Humiliating defeat.. indeed




It seems the Morek has been finally liberated, what happened to that 'humiliating defeat'?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

172 regime tanks and 19 regime helicopters have been destroyed by FSA in third quarter of 2014.






Long Live FSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hezbollah technology. Burkan rocket explodes in mid-air. Jobar, Damascus.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Nuraddin Zengi - Hell Cannon attacks in Sayfat and Aleppo


----------



## Superboy

Can anyone confirm that government recaptured Morek?


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Hezbollah technology. Burkan rocket explodes in mid-air. Jobar, Damascus.



What's the source that this is Burkan? Hezbollah doesn't use ground to ground missiles in Damascus. It belongs to SAA.




Superboy said:


> Can anyone confirm that government recaptured Morek?



Yes, it's liberated.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Bashar executed SAA commanders responsible for losing Tel Hamrah.

بشار يأمر بإعدام المسؤولين عن سقوط "تل الحارة" ويرسل "الفريج" لاستعادتها اخبار سوريا -أخبار سورية - زمان الوصل



Superboy said:


> Can anyone confirm that government recaptured Morek?



Confirmed to be true. 2 Regime tanks destroyed, small pockets of Nusrah still resisting.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Coalition airstrike on Til Shaer hill which was captured by IS earlier today.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

More photos from the same hill


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* Breaking: Morek Under Syrian Arab Army Fire Control *
 
By Leith Fadel on October 23, 2014 Middle East
The Syrian Arab Army’s 11th Tank Division has captured the imperative city of Morek in the Hama Governorate, after almost 3 months of violent firefights and besiegement. Fighting is still being reported on the outskirts of the city; however, an SAA military source has stated that the city itself is under complete control of the SAA. The source also added that Liwaa Suqour Al-Sham (Falcons of the Levant Brigade) began their withdrawal from the city earlier this week due to the loss of the integral road to Khan Sheikhoun.

The Tiger Forces under the command of Col. Soheil Al-Hassan and Sgt. Lu’ayy Sleitan has cleared most of Al-Lataminah – the village just south of Morek. Jabhat Al-Nusra forces will now have to rely on their comrades in the city of Kafr Zita to hold their positions or else they will face encirclement by the National Defense Forces (NDF) and the SAA. The loss of Al-Lataminah will further the plight of the Islamic Front fighters entrenched in Kafr Zita.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Glitzy mall sparks anger from Assad backers | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*

BEIRUT: Even for some of the Syrian regime’s staunchest supporters, this month’s launch of a glitzy new shopping mall and tourism projects seems to have been a step too far. With large parts of the country ravaged by fighting and hundreds dying every week, the $50 million projects in the pro-regime coastal stronghold of Tartous have sparked criticism from supporters of President Bashar Assad.

It follows a series of unusual public expressions of frustration from regime supporters after the loss of hundreds of soldiers to the radical group ISIS and a bomb attack that left nearly 50 children dead in the central city of Homs.

The mall, which was opened by Prime Minister Wael Halqi on Oct. 9, includes “seven restaurants, a playroom for children and shops,” a government press release boasted, announcing additional “tourism projects” in the city.

The project is a private investment, but has clear regime backing and has caused outrage in online media.

“Ten billion Syrian pounds spent on a mall while injured soldiers are paying for surgery from their own pockets and eating nothing but potatoes and bread,” wrote one regime supporter on Twitter. “Sixty percent of the population of Tartous won’t be able to afford to shop there,” wrote another on Facebook.

Even someone who stands to benefit from the project – a tourism sector employee in Tartous who spoke to AFP on condition of anonymity – admitted it had caused some resentment.

The projects “ignore the feelings of the families of many soldiers from this province who have died,” the employee said.

Tartous has been spared the worst of Syria’s civil war, which has killed nearly 200,000 people and forced 9 million more from their homes.

Tartous and fellow coastal province Latakia are strongholds of Assad and the Alawite minority sect to which he belongs.

While not itself ravaged by fighting, more soldiers from Tartous have been killed in the conflict than from any other province in Syria. The regime has long regarded its coastal strongholds as deep reservoirs for recruiting to the army and pro-regime militias.

Faith in Assad himself appears unshaken, but the rumblings have been growing and the shopping mall has become a focal point of criticism.

“The mall has opened and the families of the martyrs can take photos ... and the injured can benefit from sales on prostheses. Long live the nation!” read one ironic rant on a Facebook page called “The Forgotten Province of Tartous.”

The Syria Report website, which focuses on Syria’s economy, said there had been an “outcry from regime supporters” after the announcement.

“Although Tartous Mall is a private investment, ventures of that scale in Syria cannot take place without the backing of a regime official and are therefore perceived as being a source of enrichment for regime officials,” the site said.

Jihad Yazigi, director of the Syria Report, said the government’s decision to move forward with the projects was part of a long-term approach.

“The regime is trying to show through these projects that ‘everything is fine,’ that the situation is under control,” Yazigi told AFP.

“That’s been its policy for three-and-a-half years” since Syria’s conflict began in March 2011, he said.

Yazigi said Tartous had become a target for investors because its relative calm had attracted an influx of Syrians displaced from war-ravaged provinces like Aleppo and Idlib.

But what the city’s newcomers and residents seem to want most is an end to the bloodshed, and Yazigi said Assad backers had become increasingly angry about government decisions after the fall of several army bases to ISIS jihadists.

In August, ISIS seized the army’s last base in northern Raqqa province, killing an estimated 200 soldiers.

Grisly photos of mass executions and beheadings of troops at the Tabqa base have raised the ire of government supporters who felt the impending jihadist advance could have been anticipated and perhaps even prevented.

Pro-regime activists expressed anger online, and some even sought to organize demonstrations against the defense minister, Gen. Fahd al-Freij. In September, five of those involved in the criticism were arrested.

Further outrage from ordinarily pro-regime residents was sparked by a devastating Oct. 1 bomb attack in central Homs against a school in an Alawite neighborhood.

Relatives of nearly 50 children killed in the attack called openly for the resignation of the provincial governor in rare public demonstrations.

The criticism has so far not extended to Assad himself, but marks a rare crack in the regime’s bulwark of support.

“People don’t criticize Bashar Assad, either because they are afraid or because he is still for them their only option,” directing their anger instead at lower-level officials, Yazigi said.

“After all this criticism, I think in the future the regime will think twice before getting involved in new projects.”

Glitzy mall sparks anger from Assad backers | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian rebels take key checkpoint near Jordan - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

5 JDAM plus fuel cost (125k to 150k USD) to destroy one flag and 2 IS fighters.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm - TOW attack on regime tank in Sheikh Yusuf, Aleppo.






Harakat Hazm - TOW attack (x2) on regime tank in Morek.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* Hama Battle Map Update: Syrian Army Captures Tal Itmeen *

By Leith Fadel on October 23, 2014 Middle East
Following the loss of Morek, the militants from Liwaa Al-Suqour Al-Sham (Falcons of the Levant Brigade) retreated southwest to Tal Itmeen, where they were confronted by a contingent from the National Defense Forces (NDF) and the Syrian Arab Army’s 11th Tank Division. The 11th Division was able to push through the rugged terrain and secure the hill around 4 P.M. Damascus Time. According to a military source, militants from Liwaa Suqour Al-Sham are attempting to regroup and counter the SAA’s success; however, it is unlikely that they will be able to hill.

The one week long (Morek was previously besieged for months) military operation led by the 11th Tank Division netted over 200 Islamic Front causalities, including 4 field commanders (2 from Liwaa Suqour Al-Sham) at the city of Morek in the Hama Governorate. The SAA suffered 27 casualties (unconfirmed), while the NDF lost 32 men (unconfirmed) during this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> Hezbollah technology. Burkan rocket explodes in mid-air. Jobar, Damascus.




nice firework...


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> 5 JDAM plus fuel cost (125k to 150k USD) to destroy one flag and 2 IS fighters.



Watch the video, there are more than 2 and most likely munitions, positions etc.






Its a show of force really, join ISIS and you may get blown up by an explosion that you guys can only make when you sacrifice yourself to the heavens.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> 5 JDAM plus fuel cost (125k to 150k USD) to destroy one flag and 2 IS fighters.


Sauds getting the tab.



Oublious said:


> nice firework...


It happens to the best of them...nothing to celebrate over..


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Foreign ISIL Militant Passports Have Turkish Govt Exit Stamps*​Sky News reporter on the Syrian-Turkish border, Stuart Ramsay, obtained from Kurdish fighters in the Syrian city of Ayn al-Arab some passports belonging to foreign militants from the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS). All those passports had the official exit stamp from the Turkish border control, indicating that these ISIL militants entered Syria with the full knowledge of the Turkish authorities and their facilitation.







@Sinan @xenon54​


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syrian army liberated Morek town in Hama countryside *​English Subtitle: The Syrian army regained control of Morek town in the northern countryside of Hama. The army units combed the area in conjunction with artillery shelling on the towns of Kafr Zita and Al-Lataminah.
According to Al Mayadeen correspondent, the withdrawal of gunmen from the "Sham Legion" which belongs to the Free Army came after the withdrawal of most of the armed factions from Morek in the recent period, most notably the "Hazzm" Movement.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Saudi Billionaire Prince: Saudi Arabia's Funding of Rebels in Syria Led to Rise of ISIS


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> *Foreign ISIL Militant Passports Have Turkish Govt Exit Stamps*​Sky News reporter on the Syrian-Turkish border, Stuart Ramsay, obtained from Kurdish fighters in the Syrian city of Ayn al-Arab some passports belonging to foreign militants from the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS). All those passports had the official exit stamp from the Turkish border control, indicating that these ISIL militants entered Syria with the full knowledge of the Turkish authorities and their facilitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54​



That is some very old video... Those passports belong to FSA fighters if i don't remember wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> That is some very old video... Those passports belong to FSA fighters if i don't remember wrong.


so they crossed into Turkey and they got stamped, Turkey facilitate and allows terrorists to enter Turkey, get trained at their camps, and the sent to Syria to kill Syrians... everyday a new evidence showing how AKP terrorism is working...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> so they crossed into Turkey and they got stamped, Turkey facilitate and allows terrorists to enter Turkey, get trained at their camps, and the sent to Syria to kill Syrians... everyday a new evidence showing how AKP terrorism is working...



We back FSA also US and same Western countries as well as Qatar and Saudis supports them.

And your Terrorist Evil Regime which is bombing cities full of civilians with Planes, Missiles, Rockets is being backed by Iran and Russia.

So what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Sinan said:


> We back FSA also US and same Western countries as well as Qatar and Saudis supports them.
> 
> And your Terrorist Evil Regime which is bombing cities full of civilians with Planes, Missiles, Rockets is being backed by Iran and Russia.
> 
> So what ?




Has Assad bombed Homs lately? Or Damascus lately? Or government controlled parts of Aleppo lately? Bombing the enemy is legal in war. The US did that to Germany during WW2. Any civilians who stay in terrorist controlled areas are sympathizers of terrorists and they deserve to die. Simple as that 

And lest you forget, Russia and Iran are NOT the only allies of Assad. China and Iraq and Hezbollah are as well. The powerful Mahdi Army of the Shia Iraqi government has tens of thousands of fighters in Syria killing FSA fighters backed by Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> Has Assad bombed Homs lately? Or Damascus lately? Or government controlled parts of Aleppo lately? Bombing the enemy is legal in war. The US did that to Germany during WW2. Any civilians who stay in terrorist controlled areas are sympathizers of terrorists and they deserve to die. Simple as that
> And lest you forget, Russia and Iran are NOT the only allies of Assad. China and Iraq and Hezbollah are as well. The powerful Mahdi Army of the Shia Iraqi government has tens of thousands of fighters in Syria killing FSA fighters backed by Turkey



Yeah, powerful evil axis soldiers losing ground to FSA for years....


----------



## Superboy

Sinan said:


> Yeah, powerful evil axis soldiers losing ground to FSA for years....




On the contrary. Syrian army has 200,000+ fighters, thousands of TOW missiles from Iran. Hey, Turkey doesn't even dare to fight Syria. Guess what? Millions of refugees in Turkey are going to suck Turkey dry


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> On the contrary. Syrian army has 200,000+ fighters, thousands of TOW missiles from Iran. Hey, Turkey doesn't even dare to fight Syria. Guess what? Millions of refugees in Turkey are going to suck Turkey dry



Because we are scared of a country which even can't protect it's sovereignty from rag tag militia/terrorists/minorities....

As we are observing this situation in ME.... it became clear that, Turkey can take both Greece, Syria and Iraq and won't break sweat.


----------



## Superboy

Sinan said:


> Because we are scared of a country which even can't protect it's sovereignty from rag tag militia/terrorists/minorities....
> 
> As we are observing this situation in ME.... it became clear that, Turkey can take both Greece, Syria and Iraq and won't break sweat.




Syrian soldiers gain battlefield experience. For years now. Can't say the same for Turkish soldiers.  Why can't the US army beat ISIS? Or Taliban or that matter? Because they can't. 

Oh, and if Turkey sends its crappy M60 tanks into Syria, they be blown to bits by Iranian made TOW missiles used by Syrian soldiers, Mahdi Army fighters, Hezbollah fighters.  You are welcome to try. Any time, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

*David Ignatius: Iraq and the U.S. are losing ground to the Islamic State

David Ignatius: Iraq and the U.S. are losing ground to the Islamic State - The Washington Post*


----------



## Superboy

tesla said:


> *David Ignatius: Iraq and the U.S. are losing ground to the Islamic State
> 
> David Ignatius: Iraq and the U.S. are losing ground to the Islamic State - The Washington Post*




Well then, what's the US waiting for? Better donate 1,000 M1A1 tanks to Iraqi army paid for by US taxpayers.


----------



## tesla

Superboy said:


> Well then, what's the US waiting for? Better donate 1,000 M1A1 tanks to Iraqi army paid for by US taxpayers.


because obama got nobel Peace prize


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> Syrian soldiers gain battlefield experience. For years now. Can't say the same for Turkish soldiers. Why can't the US army beat ISIS? Or Taliban or that matter? Because they can't.
> Oh, and if Turkey sends its crappy M60 tanks into Syria, they be blown to bits by Iranian made TOW missiles used by Syrian soldiers, Mahdi Army fighters, Hezbollah fighters. You are welcome to try. Any time, bro.



Our Army's claim is they need one week to fully invade, Syria or Greece.
Like in 4 days of engagement, we took control of %40 of the Cyprus, even though it was a landing operation.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

situation in Deir ez-Zor




SAA is chasing out ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Video Shows Kobane Destruction - Business Insider

Fight for Kobani Stirs Old Vendetta Among Turkey’s Kurds - Bloomberg


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Our Army's claim is they need one week to fully invade, Syria or Greece.
> Like in 4 days of engagement, we took control of %40 of the Cyprus, even though it was a landing operation.



Being able to invade and occupy is one thing. Turkey is a large country.
But sustaining the occupation is quite another, which is what counts.

An invasion and long term occupation would be very costly for Turkey. You would probably have to withdraw sooner or later. Like the French did in Algeria, and the Americans did in Vietnam.
Those guys got their a.ss handed to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Being able to invade and occupy is one thing. Turkey is a large country.
> But sustaining the occupation is quite another, which is what counts.
> An invasion and long term occupation would be very costly for Turkey. You would probably have to withdraw sooner or later. Like the French did in Algeria, and the Americans did in Vietnam.
> Those guys got their a.ss handed to them.



Yeap, fully agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Yeap, fully agreed.



Maşallah my Turkish bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Rebels will probably lose north of Hama soon , Aleppo is about to be besieged .

We're getting closer to the final battle between Syrian Army + Hezbollah and their allies against ISIL terrorists .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Deir ez-Zor, Syria* – On Thursday, clashes broke out between the military forces of the Syrian regime and insurgents of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS), an al-Qaeda offshoot, in the neighborhood of al-Jubaila in the city of Deir ez-Zor, eastern Syria, locals reported.

Fayez Abdulaziz, a civil rights activist based in Deir ez-Zor, told _ARA News_ that one of the IS radicals was killed during clashes with the pro-regime military forces in the neighborhood of al-Jubaila in Deir ez-Zor.

“The clashes coincided with pro-regime artillery shelling and missiles hitting the Hwaiqa and Sinaa neighborhoods in the city from their headquarters on the mountain overlooking Deir ez-Zor,” Abdulaziz said.

The source added that the regime forces targeted the village of Hatla with heavy artillery from their headquarters in the nearby mountain, while violent clashes took place between the radical group of IS and the regime forces in the vicinity of the military airport of Deir ez-Zor and the town of Jidaidat Sakr. No casualties were reported.

On Wednesday, the U.S.-led international coalition’s fighter jets launched two air raids on strongholds of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) in the city of Deir ez-Zor, media activists in the city reported.

Activists told _ARA News_ that U.S.-led strikes hit strongholds of the IS near the oil field of al-Jafrah east of Deir ez-Zor.

In Aleppo, the civil rights activist Imad Hussein, told _ARA News_ that the 5 members of the regime forces were killed and several others were injured on Thursday, during clashes with fighters from the Free Syrian Army (FSA) in the predominantly Kurdish neighborhood of Ashrafiyah in Aleppo, northern Syria, after the regime forces’ attempted to advance in the FSA-held neighborhood.

Hussein added that similar clashes broke out between the FSA fighters and the regime forces near the camp of Handarat in the northern countryside of Aleppo. No casualties were reported.

Syrian regime forces target ISIS in Deir ez-Zor, casualties reported - ARA News


----------



## libertad

What FSA, Nusrat and ISIS strongholds are left in Syria? (other than Raqqa)


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> situation in Deir ez-Zor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAA is chasing out ISIS.


Outdated garbage,like rest of your posts. 
saqar island already got captured by IsIs,which your map does not show it.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Outdated garbage,like rest of your posts.
> saqar island already got captured by IsIs,which your map does not show it.



Apparently, you still don't know where Saqer island is! It's the big chunk of land on the right side of city and is already shown to be in IS hands which is colored in grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Deir ez-Zor, Syria* – On Thursday, clashes broke out between the military forces of the Syrian regime and insurgents of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS), an al-Qaeda offshoot, in the neighborhood of al-Jubaila in the city of Deir ez-Zor, eastern Syria, locals reported.
> 
> Fayez Abdulaziz, a civil rights activist based in Deir ez-Zor, told _ARA News_ that one of the IS radicals was killed during clashes with the pro-regime military forces in the neighborhood of al-Jubaila in Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> “The clashes coincided with pro-regime artillery shelling and missiles hitting the Hwaiqa and Sinaa neighborhoods in the city from their headquarters on the mountain overlooking Deir ez-Zor,” Abdulaziz said.
> 
> The source added that the regime forces targeted the village of Hatla with heavy artillery from their headquarters in the nearby mountain, while violent clashes took place between the radical group of IS and the regime forces in the vicinity of the military airport of Deir ez-Zor and the town of Jidaidat Sakr. No casualties were reported.
> 
> On Wednesday, the U.S.-led international coalition’s fighter jets launched two air raids on strongholds of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) in the city of Deir ez-Zor, media activists in the city reported.
> 
> Activists told _ARA News_ that U.S.-led strikes hit strongholds of the IS near the oil field of al-Jafrah east of Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> In Aleppo, the civil rights activist Imad Hussein, told _ARA News_ that the 5 members of the regime forces were killed and several others were injured on Thursday, during clashes with fighters from the Free Syrian Army (FSA) in the predominantly Kurdish neighborhood of Ashrafiyah in Aleppo, northern Syria, after the regime forces’ attempted to advance in the FSA-held neighborhood.
> 
> Hussein added that similar clashes broke out between the FSA fighters and the regime forces near the camp of Handarat in the northern countryside of Aleppo. No casualties were reported.
> 
> Syrian regime forces target ISIS in Deir ez-Zor, casualties reported - ARA News



Yeah , insurgents .

How about freedom fighters of IS ?


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Apparently, you still don't know where Saqer island is! It's the big chunk of land on the right side of city and is already shown to be in IS hands which is colored in grey.


 Lol, it is the one which big red flash sign is annotated at it. The shown map is 2weeks old.


----------



## 1000

Live airstrike filmed on ISIS , Ayn Al Arab hill


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Lol, it is the one which big red flash sign is annotated at it. The shown map is 2weeks old.



South of Saqer Island is in SAA hand. North is in IS. Yesterday IS entered Sinaa.

Situation is pretty much stable. Neither side has manpower to push full scale assault. IS currently using all avaible men for attacking Kurdish villages in Hasakah and Kobane. 



> Now: #ISIS controlled #KharbaBanat area in #Hasaka near#SareKaniye subdistrict.


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> South of Saqer Island is in SAA hand. North is in IS. Yesterday IS entered Sinaa.
> 
> Situation is pretty much stable. Neither side has manpower to push full scale assault. IS currently using all avaible men for attacking Kurdish villages in Hasakah and Kobane.


 It was in hands of SAA, but a couple of days ago, they started an attack, but they failed and one of SAA generals was sent to hell, and they lost the south of saqar island.
As far as I know, saa started another attack on saqar island, because it's very close to old military airport, but they finally lost to Isis again.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> It was in hands of SAA, but a couple of days ago, they started an attack, but they failed and one of SAA generals was sent to hell, and they lost the south of saqar island.
> As far as I know, saa started another attack on saqar island, because it's very close to old military airport, but they finally lost to Isis again.



Dunno. All I know is both USAF and SyAF are hitting IS hard as they two are in agreement.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Another battle currently ongoing doesnt get much attention. IS leads 4 frontal assaults on Kurdish positions in northeastern part of Syria:

- West of Ras al-Ain
- Hasaka-Qamishli road
- Sinjar Mountain (Pocket closed, western side of the mountain has fallen)
- Zummar, west of Mosul Dam.






If Ayn al-Arab falls to IS, then Hasaka or Ras al-Ain may become next urban war which we may see. IS conquest of whole so-called Jazira canton may take over one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Clashes erupt between Army, gunmen in Tripoli*

BEIRUT: Clashes erupted Friday night between the Army and gunmen in Lebanon's northern city of Tripoli, security sources said.

The sources told The Daily Star that a shootout erupted between Army troops and about 20 militants in the neighborhood of Khan al-Askar around 8:30 p.m.

The militants withdrew from the neighborhood and headed towards Bab al-Tabbaneh and the old souks, the sources said.

The Army is deploying reinforcements to surround the gunmen in the old souks.

Unconfirmed reports say one gunman and three soldiers were wounded in the ongoing gunbattle and are being treated at a local hospital.

Ambulances were witnessed rushing to the area.

Clashes erupt between Army, gunmen in Tripoli | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

News circulating about Saker Island (Huwaija Sakr) was retaken by IS.



> #IS forces today regained complete control of Huwaija Saqr in Deir Ez Zour #Syria




Armenian woman fighting in the side of YPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

6 PKK/YPG members dead after being transfered to Turkey for treatment. From their names, I can say they have originated in Turkey, not Syrian Kurds.



> *Kobani'den getirilen 6 YPG'li öldü*
> 
> Kobani’de IŞİD militanları ile girdikleri çatışmalarda ağır yaralanan ve dün gece Mürşitpınar Sınır Kapısı’ndan tedavi için Şanlıurfa’daki hastanelere getirilen YPG’li Azat Anter (25), Tuba Karar (24), İbrahim Erbay (24), Vahap Güven (27), Murat Kaysı (18) ve Yusuf Eker (18) yapılan müdahaleye rağmen yaşamını yitirdi. Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda otopsileri yapılan 6 YPG’linin cenazeleri, ailelerine teslim edildi. Ölenlerden Murat Kaysı ve İbrahim Erbay’ın cenazelerinin Siirt’te, diğerlerinin cenazelerinin ise Batman ve Mardin’de toprağa verileceği öğrenildi.
> 
> Demokratik Bölgeler Partisi (DBP) Şanlıurfa İl Başkanı Celalettin Erkmen, Adli Tıp Kurumu’na gelerek ailelere baş sağlığı diledi. Burada basın açıklaması yapan Erkmen, herkesin barış sürecinin devam etmesini istediğini söyledi. Uluslararası güçlerin konuya daha duyarlı olmaları gerektiğini belirten Erkmen, “El birliği ile sürecin devam etmesinden yanayız. Bu halkında bir sabrının olduğunu bu ülkeyi idare edenler bilmelidir. Bir an önce bu katliam ve vahşetin önüne geçilmesi için bütün kamuoyunun duyarlı olmasını bekliyoruz. AKP iktidarının bu konuyu yeniden elden geçirmesi gerekiyor. Elle tutulur, sonucu bu vahşetin önüne geçecek bir siyaset izlemesini bekliyoruz” dedi.
> 
> *"PEŞMERGE KOBANİ DÜŞMEDEN GELMELİ"*
> 
> Erkmen, Kobani’de YPG’ye destek için Irak’tan gelecek peşmergelerin geç kalması halinde geçişlerine izin vermeyeceklerini ifade ederek şunları söyledi:
> 
> “Bir ay önce NATO üyesi 40 ülke IŞİD’i terör örgütü olarak ilan etti ve sonuç alıcı müdahalelerin yapılacağı söylendi. Bir aya kadar zaman geçmesine rağmen sonuç alıcı hiçbir eylem içersine girilmedi. Birkaç gündür ABD’ye peşmergelerin geçmesi için görüş sunmuş. IŞİD ile PYD arasında sen ayrım yapamıyorsan senin bu söylemen safsatadır. Peşmerge gelecekse, Kobani’nin düşmesinden sonra gelirse peşmergelerin oraya geçişine biz müsaade etmeyeceğiz. Gitmesinin de bir anlamı yoktur. Eğer bu gün Kobani’ye insanlar kendilerini bir biçimde ulaştıramıyorsa, oradaki vahşetin duygusunu paylaşmıyorsa 3-5 gün sonra gelecek olan yardımı kesinlikle biz burada engelleyeceğiz ve geçişlerine müsaade etmeyeceğiz. Peşmergenin ulaşması merakı içersinde değiliz. Bizim beklentimiz bir an önce Kobani’ye gitmeleridir.”
> *Ömer PINAR/ŞANLIURFA, (DHA)*



Kobani'den getirilen 6 YPG'li öldü

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Turkey Says 1,300 Syria Rebels Heading to Kobani - ABC News

"The PYD accepted (the) FSA to send 1,300 fighters. Now they are negotiating the route," he told reporters, referring to the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party, the PYD, which governs Kobani and has been leading its defense."


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG counterattack failed in Tel Khinzir, 25 km west of Ras al Ain. IS succeeded in defeating YPG militants and Today IS took over *Khirbet al-Banat*, 23 km west of Ras al Ain.

(A) Ras al-Ain -> (B) Khirbet al-Banat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Outdated garbage,like rest of your posts.
> saqar island already got captured by IsIs,which your map does not show it.


why are you so worried about ISIS loss in Syria? they will kill sympathizers like you as soon as possible.
and by the way, don't worry about the map. saker island is contested area , SAA is doing its best in deir ez zor, an attrition strategy for the surrounded Islamic Vampires will work sooner or later.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Who prefers ISIL to Kurds? - MUSTAFA AKYOL



Serpentine said:


> Apparently, you still don't know where Saqer island is! It's the big chunk of land on the right side of city and is already shown to be in IS hands which is colored in grey.


don't take him serious. he is obne'ei.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> News circulating about Saker Island (Huwaija Sakr) was retaken by IS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armenian woman fighting in the side of YPG.
> 
> View attachment 137918




friend do not show **** picture to our indians members, they have armenian girl to get horny right away.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* Syrian Arab Army Launches a New Offensive in Aleppo *
 
By Leith Fadel on October 24, 2014 Middle East
Following the success of the Handarat campaign, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) has launched another offensive; this time, in the southern Aleppo village of Al-‘Amariyya. The objective will be to secure the border with the Hama Governorate, while also creating a buffer for the main supply route at the imperative village of Khanasser. With Morek in northern Hama now under the SAA’s control, the Syrian Army may attempt an offensive in southern Idlib; which, could ultimately force the Islamic Front to concentrate troops to this vital front.

Earlier today, the SAA began their operations in Al-‘Amariyya, attacking an Islamic Front hideout near Sheikh Sa’eed. The SAA was able to capture the militant hideout; this resulted in the confiscation of weapons and ammunition. According to a military source, 11 militants from the Islamic Front were killed; 3 SAA soldiers were also killed during the firefight.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Yesterday, Islamic Front fighters attempted to infiltrate into the predominately Shia cities of Al-Zahra and Nubl from ‘Anadan. Hezbollah and NDF fighters were able to repulse the attack, killing scores of militants in the process.

In the Bani Zaid District, fierce clashes are currently taking place between the Islamic Front and the SAA; these are the most intense firefights reported from this area in the last 14 months. The SAA attempted to besiege this area 5 months ago; however, the IF was able to lift the short siege. Renewed violence at the Bani Zaid District could alleviate some of the pressure on Islamic Front fighters entrenched on the outskirts of Handarat by forcing the SAA to shift their resources to this front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*Foreign Fighters Killed in Jobar; Jaysh Al-Islam Violates Ceasefire in Beit Sahm *

By Leith Fadel on October 24, 2014 Middle East
The Syrian Arab Army’s 105th Brigade of the Republican Guard captured multiple building blocks near the Manasher Roundabout in the Jobar District of Rif Dimashq. Violent firefights have raged in this area for much of the day, resulting in severe bloodshed for both the 104th Brigade and Jaysh Al-Islam (Army of Islam). According to a military source, the majority of the fighters in the Jobar District are foreigners; with many deriving from North Africa, Jordan, and the Gulf.

The 4 identified Jaysh Al-Islam fighters killed in Jobar:

1. Fou’ad Al-Mateeri (Saudi)
2. Hussein Al-Khalif (Jordanian)
3. Hussam Al-Bakri (Saudi)
4. Ra’ed Younis (Saudi)

Yesterday, Jaysh Al-Islam fighters violated the ceasefire agreement at the reconciled city of Beit Sahm in the Rif Dimashq Governorate after opening fire on a Syrian Army checkpoint. 2 SAA soldiers were killed by Jaysh Al-Islam militants, who attempted to take control of the checkpoint; however, they were repelled before they could advance. According to a military source, 6 Jaysh Al-Islam fighters were killed during the firefight; this violation of the ceasefire agreement has created apprehension for the civilians who recently returned to Beit Sahm after months of seeking refuge in neighboring villages.

At ‘Arbeen, the Republican Guard carried out multiple raids on Jaysh Al-Islam positions, killing scores of foreign militants in the process. The 104th carried out these raids near the southern entrance of ‘Arbeen – an area where many Jaysh Al-Islam fighters operate. 16 Jaysh Al-Islam fighters were confirmed killed-in-action (KIA); only 4 were identified:

1. Mohammad Al-Katli (Libyan)
2. Mohammad Awmaz (Malaysian)
3. Khalil Barghouth (Palestinian)
4. ‘Umar Haddad (Palestinian



rmi5 said:


> akhound bachche, hameh ra be kish e khod pendaarad.


tu tamame zendegim na kiram be aamsale toye obne bude na akhund jamaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes in Tripoli, Lebanon.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Ziad Fadel
The SAA is already heading for the_ Khaan Shaykhoon_ area amid the tumult of citizen jubilation at being freed of the menacing Wahhabist stranglehold these filthy ape heretics imposed on the town. We are that much closer now to completely clearing the International Highway.
[url="http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=35.407101&lon=36.679745&z=13&m=b"]Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
[/URL]



rmi5 said:


> are, chon sar e k** e ma neshaste boudi


nakhir, ba k**am chehratoon ro abyari mikardam. boro guzoye koni bechasb be topic zere zyadi ham nazan.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

mooshak javabe mooshak. dardet oomad?



rmi5 said:


> are, chon sar e k** e ma neshaste boudi


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> mooshak javabe mooshak. dardet oomad?


we are all interested now, so English please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Turkey helping its neighbor.



usernameless said:


> we are all interested now, so English please?


its an internal problem. we have settled it. lol


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Are you going to kindergarten?
> Anyway, don't keep my alerts busy with your non-senses.


no I study PhD in mechanics. lol
damet garm. kheyli ba hali.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> Turkey helping its neighbor.
> 
> 
> its an internal problem. we have settled it. lol


as if Iran would enter Afghanistan and Pakistan to help these countries with their terrorists. just admit that you would love to see Turkish soldiers die on foreign soil for Iran, Syrian and Iraqi interest. not gonna happen, hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> as if Iran would enter Afghanistan and Pakistan to help these countries with their terrorists. just admit that you would love to see Turkish soldiers die on foreign soil for Iran, Syrian and Iraqi interest. not gonna happen, hypocrite.


if Turkey wants the bloodshed in Syria to be finished, it can without sending a single soldier, but Turkey's interests lie in Syrian bloodshed.



rmi5 said:


> No, you are the einstein with this İQ level.


bazam ke dari sargamam mi koni. khdayish bara emshab basse dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> if Turkey wants the bloodshed in Syria to be finished, it can without sending a single soldier, but Turkey's interests lie in Syrian bloodshed.
> 
> 
> bazam ke dari sargamam mi koni. khdayish bara emshab basse dige.


PhD?  you more need a kindergarten to learn how to write your native language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> if Turkey wants the bloodshed in Syria to be finished, it can without sending a single soldier, but Turkey's interests lie in Syrian bloodshed.


it cant. isis is not in our control 
what about assad stepping down in return for stopping aid to FSA?



rmi5 said:


> PhD?  you more need a kindergarten to learn how to write your native language.


i have noticed many mullah guys are claiming to be university students and what not, yet most people who ever had to discuss with them are annoyed by their lack of logic and way of thinking. Please don;t tell me these guys are real university students, that would be disastrous for the reputation of Iranian education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> PhD?  you more need a kindergarten to learn how to write your native language.


به جان تو همیشه با فینگلیش نوشتن مشکل داشتم
وانگهی نمی دونستم لاتین نوشتن فارسی استاندارد شده؟ .


----------



## Oublious

A little more and the iran sectarion agenda is game over. Puppet regime with iran fetish like assad, egypt, libanon and a fews collaps and stability turns back. Train locall people and arm them against iran.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> it cant. isis is not in our control
> what about assad stepping down in return for stopping aid to FSA?


from the start of the conflict Turkey and KSA did not recognize Iran's interest in Syria. they wanted everything without accepting the realities in Syria. but Iran did not and even now does not insist on Assad but on its interest.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> from the start of the conflict Turkey and KSA did not recognize Iran's interest in Syria. they wanted everything without accepting the realities in Syria. but Iran did not and even now does not insist on Assad but on its interest.


long story short; Iran has its interests, so does Turkey.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> i have noticed many mullah guys are claiming to be university students and what not, yet most people who ever had to discuss with them are annoyed by their lack of logic and way of thinking. Please don;t tell me these guys are real university students, that would be disastrous for the reputation of Iranian education.


lol, u speak of logic?



usernameless said:


> long story short; Iran has its interests, so does Turkey.


you claim to have logic but lack even brain.



usernameless said:


> mullah guys


and u r atadonkey guys.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> u speak of logic?


to be honest mate, i think i might have started to lose my logic and sanity after reading all those mind boggling presstv articles your fellow compatriots had posted here  on a serious note, im sure most people can attest to the statement that a big portion of Iranians users are nothing but parrots of those mullahs. even a good number of Iranians themselves admit that there is something wrong with the former Iranians.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> to be honest mate, i think i might have started to lose my logic and sanity after reading all those mind boggling presstv articles your fellow compatriots had posted here  on a serious note, im sure most people can attest to the statement that a big portion of Iranians users are nothing but parrots of those mullahs. even a good number of Iranians themselves admit that there is something wrong with the former Iranians.


its easy to judge people superficially like that of you.

I have come to a conclusion that all turkish guys here are more or less pro-ISIS like their leaders.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> its easy to judge people superficially like that of you.


lame comeback. anyway the donkey word has been used, so i know i have hit a nerve somewhere. i will stop here before your blood pressure or something raises.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Oublious said:


> A little more and the iran sectarion agenda is game over. Puppet regime with iran fetish like assad, egypt, libanon and a fews collaps and stability turns back. Train locall people and arm them against iran.


you better concern about your land.



usernameless said:


> lame comeback. anyway the donkey word has been used, so i know i have hit a nerve somewhere. i will stop here before your blood pressure or something raises.


as you wish. I am relaxed as always.


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> why are you so worried about ISIS loss in Syria? they will kill sympathizers like you as soon as possible.
> and by the way, don't worry about the map. saker island is contested area , SAA is doing its best in deir ez zor, an attrition strategy for the surrounded Islamic Vampires will work sooner or later.



I am not worried about isis, or any other terrorist like yourself, and your regime.
BTW, your post is garbage as usual.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*The Pakistanisation of Turkey beyond “zero problems” | Pakistan Today*


*Ankara must revise its policy of playing with jihadis*




Post 1923, the Turkish relationship with its southern neighbours has “fluctuated between bad and very bad”. After independence, Turkey showed little interest in the states carved out of the Ottoman Empire’s Arab provinces, propelled by Ataturk’s desire to face westwards and a lingering sense of betrayal directed towards the Arabs for having sided with Britain in World War I. Today, after a decade of the twenty-first century, Turkey has been wrestling with its neighbours (Syria and Iraq) since 2011 and now this relation is troubled and occasionally terrible.

The AKP previously and to some extent had very good relations with Syria and Iraq, but after “Arab Spring”, Ankara’s policy has changed radically. The battle in Syria and Iraq consists of “Turkish-backed Sunni _jihadis_ rebelling against an Iranian-backed Shi’a-oriented central government. In this regard, some politicians and analyst believe that Turkey’s response to the Iraq and Syria crisis has largely been reactive. However, now that it is involved, removing Assad from power and establishing a Sunni government in Baghdad is only one of its goals, and Ankara wants to ensure that whatever emerges after Assad and post-Shi’a government in Baghdad serves Turkey’s local and regional interests.

While Erdogan and Davutoglu aspire to being “regional players”, Turkey lacks the more underhand tools of influence used by regional rivals. By contrast, to achieve this object, in recent years, Turkey after Pakistan has become a major centre of radical Islamist ideas and _jihadi_ radical groups and Erdogan seems even prepared to accept a massacre in Kobani. Turkey’s status as an Islamic ambitious state is rooted deeply in history and is linked closely with the elite’s worldview. For the foreseeable future, Islam will remain a significant factor in Turkey’s politics. Unless Ankara’s objectives are redefined to focus on economic prosperity and popular participation in governance, the state will continue to turn to a new version of Islam as a national unifier.



*The withdrawal of US military forces from Iraq at the end of 2011 created a power vacuum that Turkey attempted to fill. Turkish support of jihadi radical groups has put Assad’s government and Baghdad in a difficult spot*



The withdrawal of US military forces from Iraq at the end of 2011 created a power vacuum that Turkey attempted to fill. Turkish support of _jihadi_ radical groups has put Assad’s government and Baghdad in a difficult spot. Independent experts and even the Syrian opposition agree that Turks and foreign fighters have crossed the Turkish-Syrian border at will, often to join IS. Actually, the Turks offered far more than an easy border crossing: they provided the bulk of ISIL funds, logistics, training and arms. A “two-way jihadist highway” has no bothersome border checks and sometimes involves the active assistance of Turkish intelligence services. Other incidents also suggest a close relationship between Turkish government authorities and radical Islamists. Turkish residents near the Syrian border tell of Turkish ambulances going to Kurdish-ISIL battle zones and then evacuating ISIL casualties to Turkish hospitals. Indeed, a sensational photograph has surfaced showing ISIL commander Abu Mohammad in a hospital bed receiving treatment for battle wounds in Hatay State Hospital in April 2014. Ankara may deny helping ISIL, but the evidence for this is overwhelming. Turkey’s support was vital for the jihadists in getting in and out of the country. Indeed, ISIL strongholds not coincidentally cluster close to Turkey’s frontiers.

In this regard, the Kurdish issue has also emerged as a source of tension between Turkey and its neighbours. As the unrest in Syria has spread, the Assad regime’s control over the Kurdish areas along the Turkish-Syrian border has eroded, deepening Turkish anxieties that this will strengthen calls for greater autonomy among Turkey’s own Kurdish population. If these internal divisions cannot be overcome, there is a danger that the uprising in Turkey will degenerate into a Turkish-Kurdish conflict that could spread beyond big cities’ borders and further destabilise Turkey and likely to lead to an open confrontation between Ankara and its peoples.



*Looking forward, it is possible to see that as long as Erdogan remains in power, ‘double standards’ will likely continue to guide Ankara’s foreign policy*



For example, the protests that broke out at the end of May 2013 in Istanbul and spread to over 70 cities have tarnished Erdogan’s image and also twin car bombings struck a bustling market street in Reyhanli, a border town in Hatay province, killing 53 people. Turkish people linked the AKP regime to the attacks, which were widely interpreted as punishment for Turkey’s support of rebel fighters. This could make it more difficult for AKP to obtain popular support for changes in the constitution that address Kurdish grievances. Without agreement on these changes, talks with the PKK could stall or collapse, adding a new element of uncertainty in an already highly unstable security environment. In March 2014, rebels from the hardline Islamic State opened fire on a checkpoint in the Central Anatolian province of Nigde, killing three and prompting a broader operation which saw Turkish counter-terrorism units raid a sleeper cell in Istanbul, leading to another shoot-out with al-Qaeda-linked fighters in the heart of Turkey’s economic and cultural capital. Turkey’s permissive policies have inexorably led to the escalation of this conflict. Specifically, the Turks have not differentiated between _jihadi_ factions and those without extremist ideological leanings.

And on the other hand, if Syrian and Iraqi Kurds succeed in gaining local autonomy, pressure for the Turkish Kurds to be granted similar rights is bound to grow, exacerbating internal divisions. Many Kemalists see Kurdish calls for autonomy as the first step down the slippery slope leading to the territorial dismantlement of the Turkish national state and are likely to strongly oppose granting the Kurds local autonomy. So, any further disintegration of the Syrian state could provide a launch pad for Turkish Kurdish separatists and might raise questions about Turkey’s own territorial integrity. Economic concerns will also be raised should the crisis spread into the key market of northern Iraq.

While there is much to suggest that Turkey’s role in the world is likely to grow, confidence appears to have turned into hubris. In fact, Turkey’s current situation resembles the early years of Pakistan’s support of the Taliban. The recent and unprecedented arson attacks on Shi’a mosques in Istanbul may indicate that Turkey is entering this phase. It is still not clear however how far Turkey is prepared to continue to support the _jihadi_ groups, which risks further complicating Turkey’s already tangled relationships with its own restive Kurdish population.

Looking forward, it is possible to see that as long as Erdogan remains in power, ‘double standards’ will likely continue to guide Ankara’s foreign policy. But indeed, many western experts believe that building regional influence, to which Turkey aspires, is a process that takes place gradually and incrementally over decades. At the end, Turkey must end support for radical jihadists for its security and territorial integrity.​


rmi5 said:


> I am not worried about isis, or any other terrorist like yourself, and your regime.
> BTW, your post is garbage as usual.


yes. you r worried. you hold onto all demons to fight against Iran due to your ideology.
not a garbage like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

FSA's American made TOW anti tank missiles versus Syria / Mahdi Army / Hezbollah's Iranian made Sayyad large caliber sniper rifles, which is deadlier?

Hizballah Cavalcade: Khamenei’s Cannon: .50 Caliber Anti-Material Rifles & Shia Fighters in Syria « JIHADOLOGY

BGM-71 TOW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> We back FSA also US and same Western countries as well as Qatar and Saudis supports them.
> 
> And your Terrorist Evil Regime which is bombing* cities full of civilians* with Planes, Missiles, Rockets is being backed by Iran and Russia.
> 
> So what ?


you back terrorism...
I'm confused I thought there were refugees, and now the cities are full... cities are full with terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Over 175 ISIS Fighters Killed in Deir Ezzor; SAA Advances at Sakr Island*
​The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) has suffered heavy losses in the Deir Ezzor Governorate over the last 3 days, as the Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard advances at Sakr Island (Hajeewa Sakr). Yesterday, the 104th Brigade carried out a number of operations in the northern part of Sakr Island, killing scores of ISIS militants and destroying 2 vehicles loaded with 23mm machine guns. According to a military source, the 104th is in control of most of Sakr Island, while also, killing over 60 militants in the last 3 days.

*Over 175 ISIS Fighters Killed in Deir Ezzor; SAA Advances at Sakr Island*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> cities are full with terrorists...



No need to discuss anymore....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*8 Troops, Several Gunmen Wounded in Violent Clashes across Tripoli*
by Naharnet Newsdesk 11 hours






Fierce clashes erupted Friday evening in the northern city of Tripoli, leaving at least eight army troops, including a first lieutenant, and several gunmen and civilians wounded.

Meanwhile, al-Jadeed TV said 15 people were injured, including eight troops. It said the army's casualties include a first lieutenant who was “critically wounded.”

The Tripoli News Network Facebook page for its part said that seven civilians were wounded in the clashes.

The identity of the gunmen and the reason of their attack on the army were not immediately clear, but media reports said the fighting likely erupted following raids linked to the apartment in the Dinniyeh town of Asoun, where troops had arrested Thursday the “dangerous terrorist” Ahmed Salim Miqati and killed three others.

A security official said earlier on Friday that five troops and a number of Islamist gunmen were wounded in a clash in a historic area of Tripoli.

"The number of wounded soldiers has risen to five," said the official, who spoke to Agence France-Presse on condition of anonymity, adding that "several gunmen have been injured, while others have been arrested."

The clash that initially erupted in the old souks also extended to other areas. Tripoli's historic heart is listed by UNESCO as a world heritage site.

Several TV channels revealed that the exchange of gunfire had first erupted in the al-Souwaiqa-Khan al-Askar area in Tripoli.

The army brought reinforcements to the areas of clashes and took defensive measures at all of its positions in Tripoli, according to LBCI television.

As a result of these clashes, stray bullets reached "areas far from the old souks and its surroundings," said the Tripoli News Network Facebook page.

“The clashes have spread in Tripoli and sniper gunfire is targeting several neighborhoods,” MTV reported.

Voice of Lebanon radio (100.5) said the fighting started during a raid by the army in al-Tarbiya area, "where Ahmed and Omar Miqati used to live."

Army intelligence agents had raided at dawn Thursday an apartment in the town of Asoun in the northern district of Dinniyeh, which was inhabited by a “group of terrorists,” killing three gunmen and apprehending a fugitive.

The wanted man has been identified as Ahmed Salim Miqati, who was reportedly involved in beheading captive Lebanese soldier Ali al-Sayyed and recruiting defected army troops for the extremist Islamic State group.

Earlier on Friday, the army arrested two wanted men in al-Mankoubin neighborhood in Tripoli after an exchange of fire.

“Army troops apprehended two wanted men from al-Mankoubin neighborhood, one from the Salha family and the other from the Dinnawi family,” said the National News Agency.

Gunfire was exchanged between them before the men were arrested.

On Thursday evening, two masked men on a motorcycle shot at the soldier Khaled Youssef in Ibn Sina street in Tripoli's al-Qobbeh.

http://m.naharnet.com/stories/en/15...men-wounded-in-violent-clashes-across-tripoli


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525758865758236672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Morek after liberation:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=279108982286280





It seems they retreated from Morek in a hurry:





















North of Aleppo:

10 hours ago, rebels in cooperation with Al-Nusra terrorists (surprise!) launched a massive attack against Saifat and Handarat villages, it seems they have put all their forces in the battle to delay the coming siege of Aleppo as much as they can. Their attack has been repelled by now and their senior commander,Salah Satoof has been killed. There is a picture of his dead body which is a little graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Another battle currently ongoing doesnt get much attention. IS leads 4 frontal assaults on Kurdish positions in northeastern part of Syria:
> 
> - West of Ras al-Ain
> - Hasaka-Qamishli road
> - Sinjar Mountain (Pocket closed, western side of the mountain has fallen)
> - Zummar, west of Mosul Dam.
> 
> View attachment 137902
> 
> 
> If Ayn al-Arab falls to IS, then Hasaka or Ras al-Ain may become next urban war which we may see. IS conquest of whole so-called Jazira canton may take over one year.


IS already pulled most of their forces from Ayn al Arab.

Elephant fails:






NATO weapons captured in Murek:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

3d aleppo map



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## tesla

pkks\pyds attack peshmerge rudaw reporter




pyd leader salih muslim in bender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Two soldiers killed in north Lebanon clash | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*

TRIPOLI, Lebanon: Two soldiers were killed Saturday in north Lebanon during a brief clash with militants, the Lebanese Army said in a statement.

Security sources told The Daily Star that gunmen approached the soldiers and shot at them, instantly killing one of them in the Mhamra area in Dinnieh.

The second soldier later died of wounds he sustained in the attack, the sources said, adding that the gunmen then fled into the tiny streets of Mhamra.

In its statement, the Army said soldiers clashed with a group of militants who tried to block a vital highway in Mhamra, which the military was able to reopen.

Two soldiers and a number of others were wounded in the clash. The Army pursued the militants and killed several gunmen.

The incident happened as the Lebanese Army battles militants reportedly affiliated with ISISin the northern city of Tripoli. The fighting erupted Friday evening after gunmen fired at soldiers in the city’s old souks.

The attack was in retaliation for the arrest of an alleged ISIS commander the military detained Thursday during a raid in Dinnieh, north Lebanon, a security source told The Daily Star.

One civilian has been killed and at least 20 people including eight soldiers wounded in the clashes.

Two soldiers killed in north Lebanon clash | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

*Civilians flee during break in north Lebanon fighting | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
TRIPOLI, Lebanon: Civilians fled Tripoli Saturday as soldiers evacuated the wounded during a two-hour cease-fire, while the Army vowed to drive all "terrorists" out of Lebanon's northern capital.

One civilian, a Lebanese man identified as Abdou al-Masri, has been killed and at least 20 people, including eight soldiers, wounded in the fighting that began Friday evening, security sources said, while four militants have been killed and 25 arrested.

After fighting through the night and into Saturday, the Army agreed to a two-hour truce to allow citizens to evacuate their homes and transfer the wounded after meeting with religious and local figures headed by North Lebanon Mufti Sheikh Malek al-Shaar.

Local religious figures have also taken advantage of the break to enter the neighborhood of Bab al-Tabbaneh in an attempt to negotiate with militants to withdraw.

A 17-year-old Lebanese boy, a Syrian and a Lebanese photographer were among the wounded in the fighting, the most intense in the city since the government implemented a security plan last spring to end sporadic clashes between opponents and supporters of Syrian President Bashar Assad.

Separately, two soldiers were killed after militants attacked an Army patrol in the area of Mhamra, north of Tripoli.

Tripoli's clashes began Friday evening when gunmen attacked an Army patrol unit in Tripoli’s old souks. A militant commander was killed in the initial battle.

Civilians flee during break in north Lebanon fighting | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## United

US-backed Harakat Hazm fighters seen wearing what look like standard issue US Army Advanced Combat Helmets in Syria


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New Footage from Ayn al-Arab/Kobane: US aircrafts on the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526028102795673600


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> NATO weapons captured in Murek:


those are NATO weapons ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> #IslamicState successfully conquered Xirbet benat, Xirbet xezal, Til xenzir, dehma, Dishu, Boxa & many other towns near Ras al Ayn,#Syria





> #IS gained Shamoke, Tel Tal, Tel Hermez, Tel Birij, Tel erbush, Tall Sakrah, Tel werdiyat, Tel Shameh, khuraytah & other towns near#Hasakah




Looks like Hasaka City has been surrounded from north, south and east, while in the west Hasaka -> Ras al-Ain road is under IS incursion.

Rumors that Arab, Kurdish and Assyrian families protest forced recruitments going on in so-called Jazira canton. And YPG is arresting family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Suhail al Hassan (Nimr or Tiger) with his forces in Morek, Northern Hamah.







Rumors go around that he has promised to return to Aleppo through the Damascus-Hamah-Aleppo international highway which has been closed by rebels/terrorists since last year. It goes through Damascus-Homs-Hama- Morek-Khan Shaykhoun- Maarat al Nu'man- Saraqib and finally Aleppo.

Although it's a big promise and may take months to achieve, but if it becomes the reality, it means Assad has won more than 80% of the war and then it will be only Assad vs IS.



gau8av said:


> those are NATO weapons ?



He is using sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Gunmen capture 5 Lebanese soldiers in Tripoli.


----------



## AXO4D

gau8av said:


> those are NATO weapons ?


i was surprised as well....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Aleppo Province: 15 soldiers from the regime forces and 12 fighters from al- Nusra Front, Ansra al- Din Fron, the rebel and Islamic battalions died in the ongoing clashes between the two parties since yesterday night in the vicinity of Handarat village, accompanied with an advancement for the battalions but they retreated immediately after the regime heavy shelling on the area.

Violent clashes took place yesterday night between al Nusra Front, Ansra al Din Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported NDF, al Quds al Filastini Brigade, Hezbollah and Shia fighters from Iran and Afghanistan in al- Brej area at the northern eastern entrance of the city of Aleppo, accompanied with bombardment by the regime forces on the clashes’ area.

The regime forces bombarded areas in the villages of Dwer Zayton and Bashkoy in the northern countryside. 

‫المرصد السوري - #سور يا -#حلب ::اشتباكات بين مقاتلي... | Facebook‬


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> *Over 175 ISIS Fighters Killed in Deir Ezzor; SAA Advances at Sakr Island*
> ​The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) has suffered heavy losses in the Deir Ezzor Governorate over the last 3 days, as the Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard advances at Sakr Island (Hajeewa Sakr). Yesterday, the 104th Brigade carried out a number of operations in the northern part of Sakr Island, killing scores of ISIS militants and destroying 2 vehicles loaded with 23mm machine guns. According to a military source, the 104th is in control of most of Sakr Island, while also, killing over 60 militants in the last 3 days.
> 
> *Over 175 ISIS Fighters Killed in Deir Ezzor; SAA Advances at Sakr Island*​



Nice going SAA,keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I have some good news about Ayn al-Arab. But decided to keep it for a while.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Meanwhile in Hasakah...






---

Btw Ras al-Ain Hospital is full, YPG sends wounded (coming from the battle in west of Ras al Ain) to Qamishli Hospital.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Btw Ras al-Ain Hospital is full, YPG sends wounded (coming from the battle in west of Ras al Ain) to Qamishli Hospital.


Kurds considered themselves the real winner of Syrian mess, but now they are apparently turning to the real losers.

Kurdish militants kill three soldiers in southeast Turkey: army| Reuters
this is a good excuse for Turkey not to let Kurdish fighters come into kobani through Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> Kurds considered themselves the real winner of Syrian mess, but now they are apparently turning to the real losers.
> 
> Kurdish militants kill three soldiers in southeast Turkey: army| Reuters
> this is a good excuse for Turkey not to let Kurdish fighters come into kobani through Turkey.



Scores in 25/10/2014

3 PKK dead in Kars, 3 Turkish soldiers dead in Hakkari.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Rumors go around that he has promised to return to Aleppo through the Damascus-Hamah-Aleppo international highway which has been closed by rebels/terrorists since last year. It goes through Damascus-Homs-Hama- Morek-Khan Shaykhoun- Maarat al Nu'man- Saraqib and finally Aleppo.


Damascus Aleppo highway is closed since 26 june 2012, that 2 years and 4 month.



> Although it's a big promise and may take months to achieve, but if it becomes the reality, it means Assad has won more than 80% of the war and then it will be only Assad vs IS.


LOL.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> 3 PKK dead in Kars, 3 Turkish soldiers dead in Hakkari.


why in this situation they should anger Turks?



500 said:


> Damascus Aleppo highway is closed since 26 june 2012, that 2 years and 4 month.


Do you think it is an impossible promise? whether 1 year or 3 years of closure he is opening his way.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Suhail al Hassan (Nimr or Tiger) with his forces in Morek, Northern Hamah.



One of the greatest Arab generals in history .

I wish Assad had a few more competent generals like him .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dhul-aktaf

The SiLent crY said:


> One of the greatest Arab generals in history .
> I wish Assad had a few more competent generals like him .


this war is making many of these Syrian heros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Damascus Aleppo highway is closed since 26 june 2012, that 2 years and 4 month.



He's promised to return Aleppo from that highway .

Just remember a few month ago , when terrorists reached to Hama but now they lost one of the 3 famous cancerous cities of north Hama .

The other cities will probably fall within days , leading syrian army to Khan Shaykhun .

Aleppo front is very active in theses days , Thanks to Fatemiyun brigade . only 3 kilometers to cut supply line and besiege the city .

Thankfully Kurds are doing a great job in Kobani which has made ISIL too busy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Damascus Aleppo highway is closed since 26 june 2012, that 2 years and 4 month.


I remember they took Saraqib in 2013, don't know maybe I'm wrong.


500 said:


> LOL


 I already said it may take months, but don't tell me that taking that highway is a huge blowback to rebels since it crosses many important areas. They only remaining area then would be Idlib + IS controlled area. I didn't count Ghouta since they wouldn't be able to do anything significant under the siege.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

The SiLent crY said:


> He's promised to return Aleppo from that highway .
> 
> Just remember a few month ago , when terrorists reached to Hama but now they lost one of the 3 famous cancerous cities of north Hama .
> 
> The other cities will probably fall within days , leading syrian army to Khan Shaykhun .
> 
> Aleppo front is very active in theses days , Thanks to Fatemiyun brigade . only 3 kilometers to cut supply line and besiege the city .
> 
> Thankfully Kurds are doing a great job in Kobani which has made ISIL too busy .



Syrian part of IS has consolidated its power and now holds the territory tightly.

- After Ayn al Arab, IS would focus on Hasakah and Deir ez Zor.
- If either one of them falls, then IS will put pressure on Aleppo and Hamah fronts.

Btw while SAA and SAA aligned militias are expanding towards north, south of Damascus slowly falls in the hands of FSA and IF. But they are probably at least 6 months away from Damascus.


----------



## al-Hasani

The SiLent crY said:


> One of the greatest Arab generals in history .
> 
> I wish Assad had a few more competent generals like him .



"One of the greatest Arab generals" in history.

I hope that you realize how idiotic that statement is considering the hundreds of amazing Arab generals throughout history some of them known as the very best in history and who helped create 3 of the 10 largest empires the world has ever seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 10 and countless of empires, kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms on 3 continents.

The Syrian army is a joke. The fact that they lost 50% of their country to rag-tag groups should tell you everything. But you can't expect miracles when you are fighting for a terror regime which does not even respect the common Syrian soldier and considers him a simple cattle. Similar problems in Iraq can be seen hence them having a weak army too.


----------



## fomikhan

Syria.. one country with three forces-Bashar Al Assad, IS and US (with led coalition)..That`s best example of drifting...
US doesn`t ask,, just act...


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> some of them known as the very best in history and who helped create 3 of the 10 largest empires the world has ever seen


you are very obsessed with this stuff. no such thing. your criteria for that is based on conquered territory and not conquered+administered+population ratio combined.
for example mongles never formed a total empire in their conquered territories. they formed 4 different conflicting empires soon vanished.should not be considered as a whole.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Army battles jihadists in n. Lebanon, 14 killed*
TRIPOLI, Lebanon: At least 14 people were killed in running battles between Lebanese troops and ISIS-inspired militants in north Lebanon Saturday as the military pursued a crackdown to rid the port city of Tripoli of jihadists plotting attacks in the country, security sources said.

*Two civilians*, *three soldiers* and* at least six militants* were killed and 20 people were wounded, including 10 soldiers, in fighting in Tripoli that erupted overnight, security sources said. 

*Two soldiers* were killed in separate clashes with militants in the village of Mhamara, north of Tripoli, while five others escaped a kidnap attempt in the area. Hours later, the Army said *an officer was killed and two soldiers were wounded *in the northern district of Minieh when a rocket-propelled grenade struck their vehicle. 

The Army said it arrested some militants and remained in pursuit of others.

The clashes in Tripoli, widely seen as a spillover of the crisis in neighboring Syria, were the worst in the mainly Sunni city for several months.

Army battles jihadists in n. Lebanon, 14 killed | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## al-Hasani

dhul-aktaf said:


> you are very obsessed with this stuff. no such thing. your criteria for that is based on conquered territory and not conquered+administered+population ratio combined.
> for example mongles never formed a total empire in their conquered territories. they formed 4 different conflicting empires soon vanished.should not be considered as a whole.



Now make a fuss and jump around all you like.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't care about Mongols. Everyone knows that they were very short-lived and gave the world little.

The claim by your compatriot was obviously ridiculous but we expect such comments from certain users here.

But indeed, that Syrian general is the second best general after some Iranian general that nobody has heard about, right?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Now make a fuss and jump around all you like.
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I don't care about Mongols. Everyone knows that they were very short-lived and gave the world little.
> The claim by your compatriot was obviously ridiculous but we expect such comments from certain users here.
> But indeed, that Syrian general is the second best general after some Iranian general that nobody has heard about, right?


thanks but I just wanted to say that you should add your criteria for you claims.
but accept it or not he is a competent and game-changing general in the Syrian conflict.


----------



## al-Hasani

dhul-aktaf said:


> thanks but I just wanted to say that you should add your criteria for you claims.
> but accept it or not he is a competent and game-changing general in the Syrian conflict.



The criteria can be seen in that link very clearly. Anyway I just found that comment ridiculous.

Mate, no country/regime who has lost 50% of their country against rag-tag militants/terrorists (without an air force, without a tank force, navy etc. etc.) or whatever you want to call them can be considered a success. Let's not make ISIS and other groups better than what they are. Any PROFESSIONAL army out there with respect for itself should be able to deal with that threat let alone NOT lose 50% of the country and it's not like the Syrian regime is alone.

The fact is that many armies in the Muslim world fight for the regime and not the country and that is why they face troubles that other more professional armies don't.

The Syrian terror regime that you support treats the average Syrian soldier as cannon fodder. There is no respect for them. If you knew Arabic you would quickly see that this is very obvious. It's a dictator and two evil sides that are fighting against each other. If Al-Assad wanted the best for Syria he would have stepped down. Thanks to him ISIS emerged and Syria is ruined. Look what Ben Ali did in Tunisia and Mubarak in Egypt in comparison. They literary saved their countries from becoming a Syria or Libya and even their political opponents respect them for that.

Al-Assad? Well, you and everyone else can see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> The criteria can be seen in that link very clearly. Anyway I just found that comment ridiculous.


in that link it is said that Achaemenid Empire had more than 44.48% of world's population in their era under their rule. so can I claim they were the biggest ever established empire?



al-Hasani said:


> Mate, no country/regime who has lost 50% of their country against rag-tag militants/terrorists (without an air force, without a tank force, navy etc. etc.) or whatever you want to call them and be considered a success.


I guess you are underestimating them. even Israeli army as the greatest army in ME can not crush besieged and weak Hamas.


----------



## al-Hasani

dhul-aktaf said:


> in that link it is said that Achaemenid Empire had more than 44.48% of world's population in their era under their rule. so can I claim they were the biggest ever established empire?
> 
> 
> I guess you are underestimating them. even Israeli army as the greatest army in ME can not crush besieged and weak Hamas.



You do know the difference between size and percentages of population right? That empire was founded ages ago when the population of the earth was tiny. No comparison with something that occurred much, much later. The British Empire despite only "ruling" 20% of the world's population is the world's biggest empire ever and without a doubt one of the most influential ones. Ruling the highest number of subjects by far too. That link and the accurate data on that list speaks for itself. No need to attempt to sugarcoat it.

You omitted (for some strange reason) 90% of my post. What has Hamas to do with this discussion or Israel? You are comparing apple and pears. Israel is the last country to criticize those barrel bombings in Syria but their conduct is still vastly more "humane" than what al-Assad is doing.

Fact of the matter is that the average Syrian soldiers is treated as cattle and secondly that the Syrian army and its generals can by no means be considered competent let alone the comment I reacted to.

That's just ridiculous and you must live in another world if you think so.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> The Syrian terror regime that you supports treats the average Syrian as cannon fodder. There is respect for them. If you knew Arabic you would quickly see that this was very obvious. It's a dictator and two evil sides that are fighting against each other. If Al-Assad wanted the best for Syria he would have stepped down. Thanks to him ISIS emerged and Syria is ruined. Look what Ben Ali did or Mubarak in Tunisia and Egypt in comparison. They literary saved their countries from becoming a Syria or Libya and even their political opponents respect them for that.


yes. we all see the painful sides of war for Syrian people. but the point is that KSA grabbed it as a chance to throw Iran out of Syria. I guess if saudis accept that Iran also has its own interests in ME then problem can be solved through giving points to each other.


----------



## Timur

Superboy said:


> gain battlefield experience


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I remember they took Saraqib in 2013, don't know maybe I'm wrong.


Saraqib was taken on 2 november 2012, but aleppo road was closed much earlier, on june 26 when rebels took Khan Sbil.



> I already said it may take months, but don't tell me that taking that highway is a huge blowback to rebels since it crosses many important areas. They only remaining area then would be Idlib + IS controlled area. I didn't count Ghouta since they wouldn't be able to do anything significant under the siege.


It took more then half year to move from Neirab to prison - 12 km. Which was basically empty area. Khan Sheikhun to Aleppo is 90 km of populated areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Fact of the matter is that the average Syrian soldiers is treated as cattle and secondly that the Syrian army and its generals can by no means be considered competent let alone the comment I reacted to.
> That's just ridiculous and you must live in another world if you think so.


I don't know what you think about ISIS or JN, but any city that hosts them with open arms and provide them with their logistics should be flattened and that's a favor Assad is doing for humanity.



500 said:


> It took more then half year to move from Neirab to prison - 12 km. Which was basically empty area. Khan Sheikhun to Aleppo is 90 km of populated areas.


that was past and now is now. what happened to those capturing khattab and planning for hamma airport? now they lost fucking morik and khan shekhoon is the next soon.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Nuraddin Zangi, Handarat-Sayfat Front.


----------



## 500

dhul-aktaf said:


> that was past and now is now. what happened to those capturing khattab and planning for hamma airport? now they lost fucking morik and khan shekhoon is the next soon.


20 km from KSh to MaN can be finished in several months, loyalists have bases there and towns are mostly depopulated. But 70 km from MaN to Aleppo will be total hell.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Saudi Billionaire Prince: Saudi Arabia's Funding of Rebels in Syria Led to Rise of ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*12 civilians, including 5 children killed by air strikes on Talbisa city*
October 25, 2014

Warplanes went in many air strikes around Talbisa city, what killed 12 civilians including 6 men and 4 children from one family in addition to a woman, reports of more human losses. a dissident cop died wounded by regime’s heavy machine gun fire in al-Hawla . warplanes also raided Eyon Hussien in the northern countryside , reports of human losses.

12 civilians, including 5 children killed by air strikes on Talbisa city | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*SAS named heroes of Kobane in fight against IS*

A team of British special forces were dispatched to the Turkish- Syrian border to help brave Kurdish fighters battle against Islamic State (IS) gunmen.

The British troops called in several air strikes, killing dozens of IS fighters and halting their advance towards Kobane, just inside the Syrian border.

In one attack, SAS guided warplanes into an area where IS fi ghters were massing for an attack The US jets dropped several 500lb bombs into the area, killing and injuring dozens of fighters.

In another strike the SAS pinpointed the location of a large convoy of tanks, armoured personnel carriers and ammo trucks heading towards the area. An SAS team hiding in the surrounding hills directed two US combat planes into the area.

The pilots then swooped on the convoy, destroying the vehicles with missiles and bombs. One source last night said: “The SAS deployed to the area around Kobane a couple of weeks ago and have done themselves proud.

“The US pilots think they are absolutely great. They have manoeuvred themselves into some great positions so they can call in air strikes against IS militants.

“They have done this at no small risk to themselves. If their positions had been identified by IS they would have been lucky to escape with their lives. “The conditions for the British soldiers have been very testing."

“It’s been extremely hot, they were living on meagre rations and had to be sparing with water.

“But their role in the battle for Kobane probably saved hundreds of lives.” The SAS have mainly been active in Iraq over the last two months but some members of the elite unit were sent into Syria when Kobane looked as though it might fall into IS hands.

Sources added that US Delta Force troops and the SAS were able to cut off fl anking assaults by IS militants trying to encircle the town.

“Every time the jihadis tried a move, the guys would zap them. It was brilliant,” a US source added. Last week footage emerged of a devastating Western air strike on IS thugs who had planted their fl ag on a hilltop overlooking Kobane.

The SAS have been involved in the military action against IS for the past two months. The troops have been based mainly in Iraq where they have co-ordinated air strikes and have helped to train local militia forces.

Around 200 Kurdish fighters trained by the SAS will join the battle for Kobane in the next few days.

The British troops have taught the Kurds how to use heavy machine-guns and direct mortar and artillery fire on to enemy positions.

SAS are the heroes of Kobane after protecting town from Islamic State | Latest News | Breaking News UK and Newspaper content | Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Army Continues Deployment in Bab al-Tabbaneh as Tripoli Clashes Persist*

The army continued on Sunday its fighting against armed groups in the northern city of Tripoli and the nearby regions, it announced in a statement.

It added that it was also continuing its deployment in the Bab al-Tabbaneh neighborhood and responding to the sources of gunfire by the gunmen.

Its deployment was accompanied by raids against the positions of gunmen.

Meanwhile, the National News Agency reported on Sunday that the situation in Tripoli had deteriorated at dawn with clashes erupting in Bab al-Tabbaneh between the army and gunmen.

The fighting broke out in the vegetable market, Talaat al-Omari, al-Bisar, and Syria Street areas.

Three people were wounded in the clashes, reported al-Jadeed television.

Rocket-propelled grenades and light, medium, and heavy weapons were used in the unrest, added NNA.

The army had also employed helicopters to fly over the Bab al-Tabbaneh area.

Several houses and stores were damaged in the fighting.

The clashes in Tripoli erupted on Friday where two civilians and two gunmen were killed and around 20 troops and civilians were wounded.

For the past few months, the military has been coming under increasing armed attacks, mainly in northern Lebanon.

Army Continues Deployment in Bab al-Tabbaneh as Tripoli Clashes Persist — Naharnet


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526276153124737024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526252798229630976


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit Assad positions with mortars in Lattakia countryside. 

Notice 2:30. Hitting two birds with one shell.






Fire-fight on the streets of Tripoli, Lebanon. Civil property getting damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Yesterday, JAN terrorists clashed with Lebanese army in city of Tripoli, second largest in Lebanon. LAF successfully repelled the attack and killed some of them and trapped the rest in a small district in the city. They'll either have to surrender or die like the rats they are. JAN has threatened to behead another Lebanese soldier tomorrow if the army doesn't lift the siege.
These animals want to start another civil war in Lebanon. If some Sunnis in Lebanon don't support the terrorists, they'll never be able to gain anything except some cowardly attacks. Unfortunately, Arsal is the hornet's nest in Lebanon and local people are not much different that Nusrats, but in Tripoli, situation is different and less people support or sympathize with AQ.

Edit: 6 LAF soldiers were martyred in yesterday clashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

al-Hasani said:


> "One of the greatest Arab generals" in history.
> 
> I hope that you realize how idiotic that statement is considering the hundreds of amazing Arab generals throughout history some of them known as the very best in history and who helped create 3 of the 10 largest empires the world has ever seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 10 and countless of empires, kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms on 3 continents.
> 
> The Syrian army is a joke. The fact that they lost 50% of their country to rag-tag groups should tell you everything. But you can't expect miracles when you are fighting for a terror regime which does not even respect the common Syrian soldier and considers him a simple cattle. Similar problems in Iraq can be seen hence them having a weak army too.



I'm not falling to that trap .

Sorry .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> In the last 48 hours #ISIS told the people of ar-#Raqqa (who sent their children to fight in #Kobane) about the numbers and the names of (1)





> those from Hamrat, Karama, Jdaida and the city of Raqqa and died during the attack on #Kobane. The number is under 100 people. No bodies (2)



الرقة تذبح بصمت (@Raqqa_Sl) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Heavy fighting on the streets of Tripoli, Lebanon. Many dead and wounded among civilians.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Free Syrian Army Gets Fresh Batch of Chinese FN-6 Anti-Air Missiles | Global Military Review


I wonder, who paid for them? how did they find their way to these cousins of ISIS terrorists oh sorry I mean FSA peacekeepers? once these MANPADs will eventually make their way into the hands of ISIS then the world will blame Pakistan and China for spreading terrorism but the ones who procured these weapons for their brothers in faith will remain all smug, safe and not blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Irfan Baloch said:


> Free Syrian Army Gets Fresh Batch of Chinese FN-6 Anti-Air Missiles | Global Military Review
> 
> 
> I wonder, who paid for them? how did they find their way to these cousins of ISIS terrorists oh sorry I mean FSA peacekeepers? once these MANPADs will eventually make their way into the hands of ISIS then the world will blame Pakistan and China for spreading terrorism but the ones who procured these weapons for their brothers in faith will remain all smug, safe and not blamed.



FSA needs these weapons against Assad helicopters, otherwise Assad would continue barrelbombing children. 

Secondly, ISIS already has FN-6. And they used and shot at least one Iraqi helicopter with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Alienoz_TR said:


> FSA needs these weapons against Assad helicopters, otherwise Assad would continue barrelbombing children.
> 
> Secondly, ISIS already has FN-6. And they used and shot at least one Iraqi helicopter with it.


I coud qoute the atrocities of FSA agaisnt the Syrian people but thats not the point here.
I am pointing at something extremely worrying

and I pray that you understand. you have your own in house insurgency going on for decades in the shape of PKK and we Pakistanis fully and unconditionally support you on this (without any ifs and buts as we do regarding Cyprus issue)


the issue I have is, the terrorists getting hands on these SAMs... whatever their name, FSA, Al Nusra, AQ, TTP, ISIS etc.. the weapons can change hands and then who knows one day these same SAMs bring down airliners?

my problem is .. I want to know who provided them with these weapons? these people are not regular soldiers, no oath , no loyalty , no control. they cannibalize each other and fight each other too and change sides. 

say for instance me and you agree that the rebels fighting Asad regime must be helped and we provide them with SAMs. now the rebels within FSA have change of heart and they switch over to Al Qaeda, you know in FSA many TTP members from Pakistan are also fighting on behalf of FSA (those butchers have killed over 50K Pakistanis). what if they bring these SAMs back against Pakistan? for sure they will never turn against Qatar or Saudi Arabia because they are brothers in faith. 

but I cant say the same about two countries, Turkey and Pakistan thats my issue. 
people are frequently starting to equate Turkish actions with Pakistani actions in the 80s re Afghan jihad... the results have been extremely devastating for us in 3 decades. I shiver to think what will happen to you.

doing the same mistake and expecting a different result is a folly my dear.

this war must end. Asad regime is reduced in tatters. try peace now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Irfan Baloch said:


> I coud qoute the atrocities of FSA agaisnt the Syrian people but thats not the point here.
> I am pointing at something extremely worrying
> 
> and I pray that you understand. you have your own in house insurgency going on for decades in the shape of PKK and we Pakistanis fully and unconditionally support you on this (without any ifs and buts as we do regarding Cyprus issue)
> 
> 
> the issue I have is, the terrorists getting hands on these SAMs... whatever their name, FSA, Al Nusra, AQ, TTP, ISIS etc.. the weapons can change hands and then who knows one day these same SAMs bring down airliners?
> 
> my problem is .. I want to know who provided them with these weapons? these people are not regular soldiers, no oath , no loyalty , no control. they cannibalize each other and fight each other too and change sides.
> 
> say for instance me and you agree that the rebels fighting Asad regime must be helped and we provide them with SAMs. now the rebels within FSA have change of heart and they switch over to Al Qaeda, you know in FSA many TTP members from Pakistan are also fighting on behalf of FSA (those butchers have killed over 50K Pakistanis). what if they bring these SAMs back against Pakistan? for sure they will never turn against Qatar or Saudi Arabia because they are brothers in faith.
> 
> but I cant say the same about two countries, Turkey and Pakistan thats my issue.
> people are frequently starting to equate Turkish actions with Pakistani actions in the 80s re Afghan jihad... the results have been extremely devastating for us in 3 decades. I shiver to think what will happen to you.
> 
> doing the same mistake and expecting a different result is a folly my dear.
> 
> this war must end. Asad regime is reduced in tatters. try peace now



Assad's stubbornness radicalized "what once were peaceful" protestors already. He is on rampage with the backing of Hezbollah and IRGC. 

Assad is a mass-murderer, similar to Milosevic and Karadzic were during Bosnian war. Under ideal circumstances, Assad would have been toppled and tried in international court of crimes.

Comparing what Assad, PKK or IS offers, FSA is best alternative for international community. Line has been crossed, no turning back. 

And Assad's and Hezbollah's atrocities gonna burn Lebanon as well. They asked a sectarian war, now they get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> otherwise Assad would continue barrelbombing children.


the SAA are using those against al qaeda etc, civvie deaths are just part of war.. I'm sure they regret the loss of innocent lives. NATO even have a fancy word for it, _collateral damage_.

during the US occupation of Iraq, some estimates peg the number of innocent civilians killed at 500,000 or so, others say a million died. You saying the US was there deliberately killing women and kids ? .. and that's with all their "smart" bombs and hi tech gear.

"Assad murdering children with his barrel bombs" just sounds like bad wahhabi pro al qaeda propaganda.

maybe they should lift the embargo on Syria or perhaps Russia should unilaterally decide to supply Syrian forces with high tech gear, that would help reducing civvie losses to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> the SAA are using those against al qaeda etc, civvie deaths are just part of war.. I'm sure they regret the loss of innocent lives. NATO even have a fancy word for it, _collateral damage_.
> 
> during the US occupation of Iraq, some estimates peg the number of innocent civilians killed at 500,000 or so, others say a million died. You saying the US was there deliberately killing women and kids ? .. and that's with all their "smart" bombs and hi tech gear.
> 
> "Assad murdering children with his barrel bombs" just sounds like bad wahhabi pro al qaeda propaganda.
> 
> maybe they should lift the embargo on Syria or perhaps Russia should unilaterally decide to supply Syrian forces with high tech gear, that would help reducing civvie losses to an extent.



I cannot comment on somebody's argument when he defends killing children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

french arms for lebanese

http://www.armyrecognition.com/octo...oured_and_caesar_155mm_howitzers_2510142.html


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> french arms for lebanese
> 
> Lebanese armed forces to purchase French VBC 90 armoured and CAESAR 155mm howitzers 2510142Â -Â Army Recognition



French arms paid by Saudis for Lebanese.

Sunni monarchy supports Shia against Sunni.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> French arms paid by Saudis for Lebanese.
> 
> Sunni monarchy supports Shia against Sunni.



To defend from ISIS/Nusra


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> To defend from ISIS/Nusra



To help Hezbollah to kill more Sunnis.


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> I cannot comment on somebody's argument when he defends killing children.


defending killing children.. what ? 

did you even read what I said ? 

it's common knowledge most of the so called FSA are foreign fighters funded by Qatar, Saudis and other US proxies in the region, while that idiot Obama continues to parrot the "doctors and pharmacists" BS.. remember the guy eating the SAA soldier's heart some time ago ? these are "moderate" rebels ? FSA/al nusra (qaeda) regularly team up against the Syrian government and carry out suicide bombings and spread terror, I hope they get wiped out soon.

I can see the logic behind your dislike for the PKK and how you maybe see them and IS as equal evils but al qaeda and other radicals running riot and destroying Syria completely.. I don't know why anyone would support that, unless you've also fallen to the divide and conquer sectarian cancer the US is spreading in the region to forward their own resource war goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

gau8av said:


> the SAA are using those against al qaeda etc, civvie deaths are just part of war.. I'm sure they regret the loss of innocent lives. NATO even have a fancy word for it, _collateral damage_.
> 
> during the US occupation of Iraq, some estimates peg the number of innocent civilians killed at 500,000 or so, others say a million died. You saying the US was there deliberately killing women and kids ? .. and that's with all their "smart" bombs and hi tech gear.
> 
> "Assad murdering children with his barrel bombs" just sounds like bad wahhabi pro al qaeda propaganda.
> 
> maybe they should lift the embargo on Syria or perhaps Russia should unilaterally decide to supply Syrian forces with high tech gear, that would help reducing civvie losses to an extent.




Why are you indians backing assad? Ther are more dangerous conflicts in Asia and yet indians are coming talking about like they are affected by? Indians make this subject and other middle east with ther oppraching really lunatic. Wahabi propagand? did you ever now something about syria before the war? They are jumbing in every topic about the war in middle east with out using ther brain.

ther was never a wahabistic infleunce in syria.And stil ever person who going to syria to fight against assad and iraq are not wahabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> defending killing children.. what ?
> 
> did you even read what I said ?
> 
> it's common knowledge most of the so called FSA are foreign fighters funded by Qatar, Saudis and other US proxies in the region, while that idiot Obama continues to parrot the "doctors and pharmacists" BS.. remember the guy eating the SAA soldier's heart some time ago ? these are "moderate" rebels ? FSA/al nusra (qaeda) regularly team up against the Syrian government and carry out suicide bombings and spread terror, I hope they get wiped out soon.
> 
> I can see the logic behind your dislike for the PKK and how you maybe see them and IS as equal evils but al qaeda and other radicals running riot and destroying Syria completely.. I don't know why anyone would support that, unless you've also fallen to the divide and conquer sectarian cancer the US is spreading in the region to forward their own resource war goals.



I understand. You are Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> To help Hezbollah to kill more Sunnis.



Funny how you ignore all Sunnis killed by ISIS on the other hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

hizbul shaytaan in syria for assad...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Funny how you ignore all Sunnis killed by ISIS on the other hand



When Iraqi Shias and Iraqi Kurds licking US boots, Sunni ISI were defending Iraqi honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

as you can see the video influence of iran and hizbulshaytaan is nothing more then secterian war. Sheyh tufeyle warned this morons but they didnt listen to him. and now they are asking the americans for help. and stupid indians talking about middle east section make it funny.

again tufeyli, only shia who did analyzed it good but to late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> I understand. You are Indian.


 must everything on this forum devolve into stuff like this ? jeez, man.. try and have a conversion with someone with an opposing view and I got a "you defend killing children".. probe further and you have a "you're indian" as a response

well, I happen to be friends with some Syrians.. few Syrian Christians in based in Dubai as well as a few Syrian *sunni muslims *based here in India. Not that either of those contacts of mine are completely representative of a whole population but they both support the government of Bashar al Assad, but mostly they support Syria.

just saying..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> When Iraqi Shias and Iraqi Kurds licking US boots, Sunni ISI were defending Iraqi honor.



Shia were actually fighting the US heavily, did you forget about Sadr city.

Al Qaeda in Turkey also defends your honor, look at what they did in history, anyway it's god's will according to you like you said before. 2003 Istanbul bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> When Iraqi Shias and Iraqi Kurds licking US boots, Sunni ISI were defending Iraqi honor.


Yeah, by blowing up Iraqis in the market. It's because if people with your mentality that ME is such a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Shia were actually fighting the US heavily, did you forget about Sadr city.
> 
> Al Qaeda in Turkey also defends your honor, look at what they did in history, anyway it's god's will according to you like you said before. 2003 Istanbul bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thats not Al-Qaida. It was Kurdish Hezbollah which did Istanbul bombings. Oh, wikipedia intelligence...



Serpentine said:


> Yeah, by blowing up Iraqis in the market. It's because if people with your mentality that ME is such a mess.



Look, Iranian speaking...

-----------

*Lebanese troops battle north Lebanon militants for third day | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
TRIPOLI, Lebanon: Lebanese troops battled Islamist militants behind attacks in Tripoli and the northern district of Minyeh for a third day Sunday with the death toll rising to 27.

The Lebanese Army vowed to press on with its offensive until all the militants are crushed, a security source told The Daily Star, adding that the military was operating according to clear-cut dictums.

"The Army has three 'Nos'," the source said. "No to a ceasefire, no to safe corridors and no to self-proclaimed security zones."

According to the source, the spirits of troops were high and the Army had the upper hand in the running battles.

Four soldiers were killed and six others wounded when militants ambushed two Army vehicles in Jisr al-Mhammra in Minyeh as the military continued to fight pockets of militants in the district, north of Tripoli.

Lebanese Army helicopter gunships blasted militant hideouts in north Lebanon Sunday after fighting between the military and jihadists in the city’s old souks intensified sharply overnight.

Army patrol units launched blistering attacks on militant hideouts inside Bab al-Tabbaneh, the first time troops penetrate deep inside the heavily armed neighborhood.

Militants and soldiers clashed in Bab al-Tabbaneh with machine guns and grenades, causing heavy damages of several apartment units being used by militants to attack the Army.

Also, 12 civilians were wounded when a mortar was fired near Bab al-Tabbaneh's Harba Mosque. Ambulances that rushed to the scene couldn’t reach the area because of heavy gunfire that erupted after the crash.

Security sources said a short truce was being examined in a bid to evacuate the wounded.

Residents of poverty-stricken Bab al-Tabbaneh reacted to the violence with grief.

"Bab al-Tabbaneh residents, who already live in dire conditions, pay the price every single time," shop-owner Ahmad Zoabi told The Daily Star.

"If the state looked after us and provided job opportunities to the youth, none of this would have happened," he said.

Another resident began to cry as he spoke of the conditions in the neighborhood.

"No one feels our suffering. No one stands by us," Wadih Hoda said as he wiped away tears. "I hope that the Lebanese Army will help Tabbaneh's children live a better life."

The National News Agency reported that a number of families have been fleeing Tripoli to the nearby Dinnieh area since Saturday, as the clashes escalate and the civilians casualties increases. The NNA said most of those families are originally from Dinnieh villages, but reside and work in Tripoli.

“The era of firing and assaulting the Army and then hiding inside Bab al-Tabbaneh is over,” a security source said, adding that troops were responding to attacks on their patrols with exceptionally heavy fire.

Three rigged cars and a weapons cache packed with weapons ammunition and military gear, in addition to 50 explosive devices set for detonation, were seized by the Army during early morning raids Sunday in the northern district of Minyeh, an Army statement said.

In an unprecedented move for the military in Tripoli, an Army helicopter targeted the Vegetable Market, where militants are holed up, with two rockets at 5:15 a.m. Sunday, security sources told The Daily Star.

An Army statement Sunday said troops pursued operations against terrorist groups in Tripoli and carried out a vast deployment in the neighborhood of Bab al-Tabbaneh and its surrounding.

The Army also blocked the main highway linking Tripoli to the province of Akkar because of sniper fire in the area.

The Army heavily deployed within Tripoli’s labyrinth-like old souks and in the Western Saqiarea, which runs parallel to Bab al-Tabbaneh, and is considered as the souks only existing corridor towards the coast of the Mediterranean Sea, the sources said.

The sources explained that the deployment of the Army in the Saqi was a preemptive step to prevent the militants from fleeing towards the sea.

A military vessel equipped with a rocket launch pad was stationed off the city's coast.

Fighting intensified after Tripoli militant leader Shadi al-Mawlawi refused to hand over to authorities soldier Tannous Nehme, who militants had snatched Saturday evening, the source said. Tannous was kidnapped from a taxi that was passing through embattled Bab al-Tabbaneh.

The sources added that Mawlawi received clear instructions from Nusra Front commander Abu Malek al-Talleh not to release the abducted soldier.

Militants affiliated with Mawlawi kidnapped a second soldier since fighting erupted in Tripoli two days ago, the Army said in a statement Sunday.

Fayez al-Amouri, a first adjutant from the Army’s border regiment, was kidnapped from his home in Bab al-Tabbaneh. According to security sources, Mawlawi has placed the halting of the Army's operation in Tripoli as a pre-requisite to the release of Amouri .

The fighting in Tripoli and the north has killed six civilians, 10 soldiers and 11 militants. At least another 48 people were wounded, including 26 civilians and 22 soldiers, in fighting so far, security sources said.

The security sources said that the Army command has made a decision to launch a “full-fledged and conclusive” operation against the militants, thus resorting to aerial attacks for the first time in the city.

Tripoli MPs and local officials called for an immediate ceasefire to the fighting in north Lebanon.

“We call for an immediate ceasefire in order to allow the evacuation of the wounded and the entry of humanitarian aid,” MP Mohammad Kabbara said on behalf of the handful of political and religious figures who met at his residence in Tripoli Sunday to discuss the crisis.

Education Minister Elias Bou Saab later announced that all public and private schools in Tripoli and Minyeh will be closed on Monday due to the deteriorating security situation.

The clashes in Tripoli, widely seen as a spillover of the crisis in neighboring Syria, were the worst in the mainly Sunni city for several months.

Meanwhile, the Nusra Front has delayed a deadline for the Lebanese Army to end its offensive against militants in Tripoli before killing one of the Lebanese soldiers it has been holding captive since August following clashes in the northeastern town of Arsal.

Lebanese troops battle north Lebanon militants for third day | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

the reason why did war started is shia secterian agenda, so why are you blaming it to al qaida? you did helped americans to invade iraq and killed sunnis. then al qaide is started and not before so dont play innocent.

everybody in the middle east if aware of secterian agenda of shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Thats not Al-Qaida. It was Kurdish Hezbollah which did Istanbul bombings. Oh, wikipedia intelligence...



Perpetrator irrelevant, consider it to be Al Qaeda then make your decision on whether this is defending honor as it's what ISIS does. How's your intelligence when it comes to that, it always results in avoiding the subject.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Perpetrator irrelevant, consider it to be Al Qaeda then make your decision on whether this is defending honor as it's what ISIS does. How's your intelligence when it comes to that, it always results in avoiding the subject.



Kurdish Hezbollah bombing was against Turkish State, camouflaged as Al-Qaeda. Turkish State finished Kurdish Hezbollah at the turn of new millenium. 2003 bombing was a hopeless attempt by Hezbollah to reclaim its former glory. People still believe the ghosts of Al Qaeda, unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurdish Hezbollah bombing was against Turkish State, camouflaged as Al-Qaeda. Turkish State finished Kurdish Hezbollah at the turn of new millenium. 2003 bombing was a hopeless attempt by Hezbollah to reclaim its former glory. People still believe the ghosts of Al Qaeda, unbelievable.



*Who gives a F***!!!!!!!!*
*I just told you PERPETRATOR IRRELEVANT*

As usual you turn cretin mode on and avoid the question like I said in the previous post.

Useless to argue with you.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> *Who gives a F***!!!!!!!!*
> *I just told you PERPETRATOR IRRELEVANT*
> 
> As usual you turn cretin mode on and avoid the question like I said in the previous post.
> 
> Useless to argue with you.



Do you know anything about IBDA-C?


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you know anything about IBDA-C?



Not until you respond, ofc you can't because it shows you're a munafiq (hypocrite) as said in an Islamic term!



> Perpetrator irrelevant, consider it to be Al Qaeda then make your decision on whether this is defending honor as it's what ISIS does. How's your intelligence when it comes to that, *it always results in avoiding the subject.*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Not until you respond, ofc you can't because it shows you're a munafiq (hypocrite) as said in an Islamic term!



ISI was fighting against American occupiers. They were Insurgents when Kurds were collaborating with USA to dismantle Iraq, and when Shiite Iraqis are being used as pawns by Iran and its puppet Maliki.

IBDA-C was formed decades before the name of Al-Qaeda was heard. IBDA-C has/had an aim to create Kurdistan based on Shafi school of Islam, contrary to marxist communist PKK.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Look, Iranian speaking...


Indeed, as an Iranian, I'm proud not to see IS terrorists as 'defenders of Iraqi honor', but only as animals, however that is an insult to animals.

By saying something like that, you are no different that IS, just battling on a different and 'safe' front from behind your screen, while your brothers are fighting in Iraq and Syria.

In case you didn't know, when Saddam was licking both the Soviets and U.S, Iraqi Shias were being oppressed under his tyranny. See who is talking about licking U.S boots. Your own country is the 'great ally' of the U.S, along with Saudis, don't even come close to using the term 'licking boots of Americans' while praising those bearded beasts as defenders of Iraqi honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> ISI was fighting against American occupiers. They were Insurgents when Kurds were collaborating with USA to dismantle Iraq, and when Shiite Iraqis are being used as pawns by Iran and its puppet Maliki.
> 
> IBDA-C was formed decades before the name of Al-Qaeda was heard. IBDA-C has/had an aim to create Kurdistan based on Shafi school of Islam, contrary to marxist communist PKK.



still no answer.


----------



## 500

Maria Finoshina, the only sane reporter in RT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Thats not Al-Qaida. It was Kurdish Hezbollah which did Istanbul bombings. Oh, wikipedia intelligence...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Iranian speaking...
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Lebanese troops battle north Lebanon militants for third day | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
> TRIPOLI, Lebanon: Lebanese troops battled Islamist militants behind attacks in Tripoli and the northern district of Minyeh for a third day Sunday with the death toll rising to 27.
> 
> The Lebanese Army vowed to press on with its offensive until all the militants are crushed, a security source told The Daily Star, adding that the military was operating according to clear-cut dictums.
> 
> "The Army has three 'Nos'," the source said. "No to a ceasefire, no to safe corridors and no to self-proclaimed security zones."
> 
> According to the source, the spirits of troops were high and the Army had the upper hand in the running battles.
> 
> Four soldiers were killed and six others wounded when militants ambushed two Army vehicles in Jisr al-Mhammra in Minyeh as the military continued to fight pockets of militants in the district, north of Tripoli.
> 
> Lebanese Army helicopter gunships blasted militant hideouts in north Lebanon Sunday after fighting between the military and jihadists in the city’s old souks intensified sharply overnight.
> 
> Army patrol units launched blistering attacks on militant hideouts inside Bab al-Tabbaneh, the first time troops penetrate deep inside the heavily armed neighborhood.
> 
> Militants and soldiers clashed in Bab al-Tabbaneh with machine guns and grenades, causing heavy damages of several apartment units being used by militants to attack the Army.
> 
> Also, 12 civilians were wounded when a mortar was fired near Bab al-Tabbaneh's Harba Mosque. Ambulances that rushed to the scene couldn’t reach the area because of heavy gunfire that erupted after the crash.
> 
> Security sources said a short truce was being examined in a bid to evacuate the wounded.
> 
> Residents of poverty-stricken Bab al-Tabbaneh reacted to the violence with grief.
> 
> "Bab al-Tabbaneh residents, who already live in dire conditions, pay the price every single time," shop-owner Ahmad Zoabi told The Daily Star.
> 
> "If the state looked after us and provided job opportunities to the youth, none of this would have happened," he said.
> 
> Another resident began to cry as he spoke of the conditions in the neighborhood.
> 
> "No one feels our suffering. No one stands by us," Wadih Hoda said as he wiped away tears. "I hope that the Lebanese Army will help Tabbaneh's children live a better life."
> 
> The National News Agency reported that a number of families have been fleeing Tripoli to the nearby Dinnieh area since Saturday, as the clashes escalate and the civilians casualties increases. The NNA said most of those families are originally from Dinnieh villages, but reside and work in Tripoli.
> 
> “The era of firing and assaulting the Army and then hiding inside Bab al-Tabbaneh is over,” a security source said, adding that troops were responding to attacks on their patrols with exceptionally heavy fire.
> 
> Three rigged cars and a weapons cache packed with weapons ammunition and military gear, in addition to 50 explosive devices set for detonation, were seized by the Army during early morning raids Sunday in the northern district of Minyeh, an Army statement said.
> 
> In an unprecedented move for the military in Tripoli, an Army helicopter targeted the Vegetable Market, where militants are holed up, with two rockets at 5:15 a.m. Sunday, security sources told The Daily Star.
> 
> An Army statement Sunday said troops pursued operations against terrorist groups in Tripoli and carried out a vast deployment in the neighborhood of Bab al-Tabbaneh and its surrounding.
> 
> The Army also blocked the main highway linking Tripoli to the province of Akkar because of sniper fire in the area.
> 
> The Army heavily deployed within Tripoli’s labyrinth-like old souks and in the Western Saqiarea, which runs parallel to Bab al-Tabbaneh, and is considered as the souks only existing corridor towards the coast of the Mediterranean Sea, the sources said.
> 
> The sources explained that the deployment of the Army in the Saqi was a preemptive step to prevent the militants from fleeing towards the sea.
> 
> A military vessel equipped with a rocket launch pad was stationed off the city's coast.
> 
> Fighting intensified after Tripoli militant leader Shadi al-Mawlawi refused to hand over to authorities soldier Tannous Nehme, who militants had snatched Saturday evening, the source said. Tannous was kidnapped from a taxi that was passing through embattled Bab al-Tabbaneh.
> 
> The sources added that Mawlawi received clear instructions from Nusra Front commander Abu Malek al-Talleh not to release the abducted soldier.
> 
> Militants affiliated with Mawlawi kidnapped a second soldier since fighting erupted in Tripoli two days ago, the Army said in a statement Sunday.
> 
> Fayez al-Amouri, a first adjutant from the Army’s border regiment, was kidnapped from his home in Bab al-Tabbaneh. According to security sources, Mawlawi has placed the halting of the Army's operation in Tripoli as a pre-requisite to the release of Amouri .
> 
> The fighting in Tripoli and the north has killed six civilians, 10 soldiers and 11 militants. At least another 48 people were wounded, including 26 civilians and 22 soldiers, in fighting so far, security sources said.
> 
> The security sources said that the Army command has made a decision to launch a “full-fledged and conclusive” operation against the militants, thus resorting to aerial attacks for the first time in the city.
> 
> Tripoli MPs and local officials called for an immediate ceasefire to the fighting in north Lebanon.
> 
> “We call for an immediate ceasefire in order to allow the evacuation of the wounded and the entry of humanitarian aid,” MP Mohammad Kabbara said on behalf of the handful of political and religious figures who met at his residence in Tripoli Sunday to discuss the crisis.
> 
> Education Minister Elias Bou Saab later announced that all public and private schools in Tripoli and Minyeh will be closed on Monday due to the deteriorating security situation.
> 
> The clashes in Tripoli, widely seen as a spillover of the crisis in neighboring Syria, were the worst in the mainly Sunni city for several months.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Nusra Front has delayed a deadline for the Lebanese Army to end its offensive against militants in Tripoli before killing one of the Lebanese soldiers it has been holding captive since August following clashes in the northeastern town of Arsal.
> 
> Lebanese troops battle north Lebanon militants for third day | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


Iran needs to stop supporting terrorism. Thanks to Shia terrorism, ISIS is getting support from Sunni groups. If we want to stabilize the region we first need to solve the Iranian question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Iran needs to stop supporting terrorism. Thanks to Shia terrorism, ISIS is getting support from Sunni groups. If we want to stabilize the region we first need to solve the Iranian question.


so why whole world accuse Turkey for supporting terrorism in Syria now? no. Turkey is the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> so why whole world accuse Turkey for supporting terrorism in Syria now? no. Turkey is the problem.


No, the world accuses Iran of supporting Assad mass murderer who killed more civilians with barrel bombs than ISIS. If the world wants to solve this problem. They need to act against Iran and neutralize Iran so you can't support mass murderers like Assad. This way Sunni groups in Iraq and Syria won't need to support extremists like ISIS.



500 said:


> Maria Finoshina, the only sane reporter in RT.



I don't know about how sane she is since she goes talking to terrorists while being smoking hot milf. She has balls. I will give you that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> Iran needs to stop supporting terrorism. Thanks to Shia terrorism, ISIS is getting support from Sunni groups. If we want to stabilize the region we first need to solve the Iranian question.



That wont be easy.
- Sunnis in both Syria and Iraq are being hunted by their regimes.
- In Lebanon, army is inclined to support Hezbollah. Saudis support Shias there.
- US-led coalition (incl. Arab countries) bombing Sunni insurgents in sake of Kurds and Shias.
- Iran and Iran-led militias (such as Kataib Hezbollah) are active in Iraq, and Iran has a military base in Khanaqin, Iraq.
- Iranian ally Houthis are currently attacking against Sunnis in Yemen.
- Iran even brings Afghan refugees (Shia Hazaras) into Syrian campaign.

It would take time to clean this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> No, the world accuses Iran of supporting Assad mass murderer who killed more civilians with barrel bombs than ISIS. If the world wants to solve this problem. They need to act against Iran and neutralize Iran so you can't support mass murderers like Assad. This way Sunni groups in Iraq and Syria won't need to support extremists like ISIS.


no the world accuses Turkey for supporting ISIS and JN. and the world thanks Assad for eliminating them.


----------



## Oublious

Thats why bush warned the world agains iran, the axle of evil. If bush did see this why not others?



Alienoz_TR said:


> That wont be easy.
> - Sunnis in both Syria and Iraq are being hunted by their regimes.
> - In Lebanon, army is inclined to support Hezbollah. Saudis support Shias there.
> - US-led coalition (incl. Arab countries) bombing Sunni insurgents in sake of Kurds and Shias.
> - Iran and Iran-led militias (such as Kataib Hezbollah) are active in Iraq, and Iran has a military base in Khanaqin, Iraq.
> - Iranian ally Houthis are currently attacking against Sunnis in Yemen.
> - Iran even brings Afghan refugees (Shia Hazaras) into Syrian campaign.
> 
> It would take time to clean this mess.




This is not normal, al are funded by iran. The reason why assad has to be killed to begin. The secterian shia policy of iran made this mess.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> Thats why bush warned the world agains iran, the axle of evil. If bush did see this why not others?



Bush prefered Shias and Maliki, the puppet of Iran. USA designed this Sunni-Shia war. From the day one, Iran and Israel were in bed together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

bush and iran acted jointly ıraq and afghanistan wars in addition american pupet maliki triggered further shia secreterianism with mullahs in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Look old video of nasrallah...






The shia policy began with begin of khomaini and look to nasrallah a really fanatic lunatic who killed a lot of sunnis who run away from israel.

i didnt believe when they told me the shia iran policy is worse then then israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> That wont be easy.
> - Sunnis in both Syria and Iraq are being hunted by their regimes.
> - In Lebanon, army is inclined to support Hezbollah. Saudis support Shias there.
> - US-led coalition (incl. Arab countries) bombing Sunni insurgents in sake of Kurds and Shias.
> - Iran and Iran-led militias (such as Kataib Hezbollah) are active in Iraq, and Iran has a military base in Khanaqin, Iraq.
> - Iranian ally Houthis are currently attacking against Sunnis in Yemen.
> - Iran even brings Afghan refugees (Shia Hazaras) into Syrian campaign.
> 
> It would take time to clean this mess.


House of Saud is total sell out since they came into power by backstabbing the Ottomans. They will do everything the west is asking them since they have the power to take the house of Saud out. Eventually house of Saud will crumble. The old generations is dying out and the cracks are already showing.

Iran supporting terrorism through out the region will finally backfire. The sunnis are really getting fed up with this shit. That is why ISIS won't go anywhere anytime soon. They have huge backing because of Iranian terrorism and until Iranian question is solved, the crushed Sunni groups will support ISIS.

I think Turkey should convince to west of not attacking ISIS but accepting them as a political party and somehow design them into being moderate. I think Turkey can play a huge roll in this. We understand the region. We understand the people. ISIS is not going anywhere. It is better to arrange a peace process between ISIS and PKK, and make a road map for the future.


----------



## Oublious

You people may not now it, but they are active in Africa and Asia. they are really dangerous people. In Turkey they are active too.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> I think Turkey should convince to west of not attacking ISIS but accepting them as a political party and somehow design them into being moderate. I think Turkey can play a huge roll in this. We understand the region. We understand the people. ISIS is not going anywhere. It is better to arrange a peace process between ISIS and PKK, and make a road map for the future.



ISIS relies on Arabs and Turkmens, while PKK/PYD relies on Kurds, Assyrians and in smaller numbers on Armenians.

West is supporting Kurds and Shias against Sunnis. Sunnis have bigger population and are in close proximity to westerners. Therefore Sunnis are threat to Western world. Divide and rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

In stead helping muslims they are backstabing, and that is ther Islam. Ther is no difference with isis. 







Dont act weird when isis get raised up from africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> ISIS relies on Arabs and Turkmens, while PKK/PYD relies on Kurds, Assyrians and in smaller numbers on Armenians.
> 
> West is supporting Kurds and Shias against Sunnis. Sunnis have bigger population and are in close proximity to westerners. Therefore Sunnis are threat to Western world. Divide and rule.


But Turkmen are not Shia. Anyhow, the west can only bomb ISIS for so long. Without boots on the ground they won't be effective. Eventually they will brake through and sweep up the PKK terrorists who are the greatest (potential) assets of the neo-crusaders (in the future).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> ISIS relies on Arabs and Turkmens, while PKK/PYD relies on Kurds, Assyrians and in smaller numbers on Armenians.
> 
> West is supporting Kurds and Shias against Sunnis. Sunnis have bigger population and are in close proximity to westerners. Therefore Sunnis are threat to Western world. Divide and rule.


well said bro inshallah turkiye and arabs ressists nato otherwise it doesnt came stability our region more than 100 years if we succumb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

This thread turned hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Pro-Assad Terrorist organisation members ("anti-Turkish" Popular Front for Liberation of the Liwa of Iskenderun) killed by FSA in Handarat, Aleppo.

Note: This organisation had an aim to annex Antioch to Syria.












Syrian Resistance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyrant

Alienoz_TR said:


> French arms paid by Saudis for Lebanese.
> 
> Sunni monarchy supports Shia against Sunni.



1) If KSA does not do that, they will get the arms from Iran anyway.

2) It is not always a matter of Shia -Sunni. Houthis are devoted to their tribe despite their ties to Iran. Even HZ is devoted to south Lebanon and is using Iran to gain power. 

3) US fights for its own benefits and she is not against sunnis. Yes, They bombed ISIS but they sanctioned Iran/HZ/Houthis too.

4) ISIS has damaged the face of Islam in Western countries by the worst possible actions. It takes 100 years to fix their shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

1000 said:


> 2003 Istanbul bombings



that was not al qaida


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tyrant said:


> 4) ISIS has damaged the face of Islam in Western countries by the worst possible actions. It takes 100 years to fix their shame.



Haven't Saudi Arabia damaged the face of Islam too? 

These Persian, Kurdish, American, European, Jewish coalition is killing your fellow Arabs. What are you doing!? Shopping for golden toilet?


----------



## Timur

tyrant said:


> 4) ISIS has damaged the face of Islam in Western countries by the worst possible actions. It takes 100 years to fix their shame.



no they already did not have any face to look because even if it is the best face they would find something bad even if it is a lie



dhul-aktaf said:


> the world thanks Assad



iran is not the world..


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Haven't Saudi Arabia damaged the face of Islam too?
> 
> These Persian, Kurdish, American, European, Jewish coalition is killing your fellow Arabs. What are you doing!? Shopping for golden toilet?



I don't think that being the utmost contributor to mosques across the world, Islamic centers, the spread of Islam (all by far) is considered damaging Islam.

There are 450-500 million Arabs across the world and 22 Arab countries. Conflicts are bound to occur especially after the "Arab Spring". Yet for each year the Arab population grows with millions.

Oh, that photo you have posted has nothing to do with KSA. Those people are not from KSA, they are not any princes either. It's an Moroccan couple and it's not a golden toilet but some plastic with Chinese script on top of it.

The GCC is safe too. For now at least.

ISIS are nothing more than retards that have long ago been infiltrated by foreign intelligence agencies. They do no favors to any Sunnis, Arabs, Turks or the 1-2 million Turkmens that live in Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> I don't think that being the utmost contributor to mosques across the world, Islamic centers, the spread of Islam (all by far) is considered damaging Islam.
> 
> There are 450-500 million Arabs across the world and 22 Arab countries. Conflicts are bound to occur especially after the "Arab Spring". Yet for each year the Arab population grows with millions.
> 
> Oh, that photo you have posted have nothing to do with KSA. Those people are not from KSA, they are not any princes either. It's an Moroccan couple and it's not a golden toilet but some plastic with Chinese script on top of it.
> 
> ISIS are nothing more than retards that have long ago been infiltrated by foreign intelligence agencies. They do no favor to any Sunnis, Arabs, Turks or the 1-2 million Turkmens that live in Iraq and Syria.



Your so called 450-500 mio Arab world doesnt equal to 75 mio Iran. Despite all the oil wealth you got. Stop and think a few minutes.


----------



## tyrant

Alienoz_TR said:


> Haven't Saudi Arabia damaged the face of Islam too?
> 
> These Persian, Kurdish, American, European, Jewish coalition is killing your fellow Arabs. What are you doing!? Shopping for golden toilet?



Well, I concur that Arab governments are not historically the best.
1) Saudi donations make a poitive reputation. ISIS is a shame.

2) However, did Shiites complain under the worst sanctions of the modern world even worse than NK? KSA sold a good amount of oil at good price afterward.

3) If you are worried of Arab situation, why didn't you complain when South Sudan was separated? Why don't you complain of Houthis? For you guys, it is always Hamas and ISIS and JN.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Your so called 450-500 mio Arab world doesnt equal to 75 mio Iran. Despite all the oil wealth you got. Stop and think a few minutes.



Are you joking? UAE's economy alone is almost as big as 75 million big Iran. A failed and sanctioned state. Iran controls jackshit. Shia Arabs control tiny Southern Lebanon, Southern Iraq and the Zaydi areas of Yemen. As they always did. Turkey is welcome to go to war with that failed state. The GCC is not going to waste their recent developments on that.

But you are right, they are somewhat good at influencing the few Shia Arab areas with their proxies. But they can do that as a failed and sanctioned state. If KSA began even spending as much resources on something similar half of the Muslim world would be our proxies by now.

If the Imam's of the Al-Masjid al-Haram declared Jihad on any given target millions of Muslim men would be ready the day after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

building a mousque for their view of islam..

first they came as brothers we are the same..
then they act more religious
then they come up with no need for mathab 
then they come up with he it or that is not islamic..
and so it goes on until their view is spread and if they have the power on their hands than you hear go away or come to islam or die.. houses will burn and ppl will die because they have not the right view.. it happend in sa now we see it in iraq..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> Are you joking? UAE's economy alone is almost as big as Iran. A failed and sanctioned state. Iran controls jackshit. Shia Arabs control Southern Iran, Southern Iraq and the Zaydi areas of Yemen. As they always did. Turkey is welcome to go to war with that failed state. The GCC is not going to waste their recent developments on that.



Arab countries (Saudi, Jordan, UAE) are bombing Arabs in Syria to protect Kurds. So much for Arab brotherhood.



tyrant said:


> 3) If you are worried of Arab situation, why didn't you complain when South Sudan was separated? Why don't you complain of Houthis? For you guys, it is always Hamas and ISIS and JN.



I watch Yemenese conflict closely. And I believe Saudis support Shias over Sunnis in Yemen. Houthis play as they like in your backyard. US drones bombing Sunni Yemenis. You Saudi do what?!


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Arab countries (Saudi, Jordan, UAE) are bombing Arabs in Syria to protect Kurds. So much for Arab brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Yemenese conflict closely. And I believe Saudis support Shias over Sunnis in Yemen. Houthis play as they like in your backyard. US drones bombing Sunni Yemenis. You Saudi do what?!



KSA (GCC states) have not bombed any single targets in Iraq.

Which "Arabs"? You mean ISIS which is made up by a few thousand members half of them not even Arabs to begin with? Those same ISIS that kill more Arabs than anyone else in the region? Those same ISIS that have mass-murdered "your" Turkmens?

If not for GCC's financial help and all the fighters from the Arab world Al-Assad would have long ago won.

Also where is Turkey? The 1-2 million Turkmens in Syria and Iraq have suffered tremendously. The Syrian civil war has now become a global conflict and USA/Russia are it's main players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Timur said:


> building a mousque for their view of islam..
> 
> first they came as brothers we are the same..
> then they act more religious
> then they come up with no need for mathab
> then they come up with he it or that is not islamic..
> and so it goes on until their view is spread and if they have the power on their hands than you hear go away or come to islam or die.. houses will burn and ppl will die because they have not the right view.. it happend in sa now we see it in iraq..




Salafies are like you described but this is not the subject right now.


----------



## Timur

Oublious said:


> is not the subject right now


it was some time ago


----------



## Oublious

al-Hasani said:


> Are you joking? UAE's economy alone is almost as big as 75 million big Iran. A failed and sanctioned state. Iran controls jackshit. Shia Arabs control tiny Southern Lebanon, Southern Iraq and the Zaydi areas of Yemen. As they always did. Turkey is welcome to go to war with that failed state. The GCC is not going to waste their recent developments on that.
> 
> But you are right, they are somewhat good at influencing the few Shia Arab areas with their proxies. But they can do that as a failed and sanctioned state. If KSA began even spending as much resources on something similar half of the Muslim world would be our proxies by now.
> 
> If the Imam's of the Al-Masjid al-Haram declared Jihad on any given target millions of Muslim men would be ready the day after.




The half of bahrain is iran shia. what are you talking about with failed state? One mullah spoke and bahrain almost failed...


----------



## tesla

after ww1 englishs designed the region they didnt respect middle east peoples and draw artifical borders for example shias was mojority in ıraq but the government was sunni in contrast in syria majority was sunni but the regime alawit and the west are protecting this system becuse they want chaos and war in order to exploit the region i dont include artifical borders ,sects etc.this system have caused chaos for 100 years anymore this system should change


----------



## al-Hasani

Oublious said:


> The half of bahrain is iran shia. what are you talking about with failed state? One mullah spoke and bahrain almost failed...



Another Turkish joker arrived. The Shias of Bahrain, which are now a minority btw, have accomplished nothing. Did you see any mass-uprising? Do Shia rule anything in Bahrain?Nothing.

Our army invaded Bahrain and it was the end of protests.

Iran has nothing to do with the demands of Shia Arabs who were Shia long before any fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran reached power.

I suggest that you worry about your Kurds and your Alevis and quit trolling.

Besides I don't care about who is Sunni or Shia. I consider our Shias as much as citizens and Arabs as our Sufis, Shafi's, Hanbalis, Malikis, Hanafis etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

UPDATE: (Lebanon)

A soldier was killed and another was critically injured due to the clashes between the army and gunmen in Bhannine

NAHARNET


----------



## Oublious

al-Hasani said:


> Another Turkish joker arrived. The Shias of Bahrain, which are now a minority btw, have accomplished nothing. Did you see any mass-uprising?
> 
> Our army invaded Bahrain and it was the end of protests.
> 
> Iran has nothing to do with the demands of Shia Arabs who were Shia long before any fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran reached power.
> 
> I suggest that you worry about your Kurds and your Alevis and quit trolling.




ther is no one gram brain when its comes to arab issue, maybe the pride is more then the brain.

Your army took action what means ther are more iran in bahrain then arabs. When you arm the shia in bahrain you will see what your army is capable in bahrain..

you are really dumb...

failed stat iran is more smarter then arabs unfortunally.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> ther is no one gram brain when its comes to arab issue, maybe the pride is more then the brain.
> 
> Your army took action what means ther are more iran in bahrain then arabs. When you arm the shia in bahrain you will see what your army is capable in bahrain..
> 
> you are really dumb...
> 
> failed stat iran is more smarter then arabs unfortunally.



Leave them, mate. They supported USA in Iraqi invasion. They supported USA in Libyan bombardment. Now they support USA and Kurds against Syrian Arabs and Iraqi Arabs. This is them.


----------



## al-Hasani

Oublious said:


> ther is no one gram brain when its comes to arab issue, maybe the pride is more then the brain.
> 
> Your army took action what means ther are more iran in bahrain then arabs. When you arm the shia in bahrain you will see what your army is capable in bahrain..
> 
> you are really dumb...
> 
> failed stat iran is more smarter then arabs unfortunally.





Learn basic English clown before writing nonsense. You can't count to 10 in Arabic and now you suddenly know our Arab world better than the locals. Bahrain is our backyard. We control it. Always will. Besides Shia Arabs are my brothers and sisters and only a tiny minority are a problem. Most of them have legitimate demands. But Shia Arabs are not your problem or business.

Just like Kurds or Alevis in Turkey are not my business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyrant

Alienoz_TR said:


> Arab countries (Saudi, Jordan, UAE) are bombing Arabs in Syria to protect Kurds. So much for Arab brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Yemenese conflict closely. And I believe Saudis support Shias over Sunnis in Yemen. Houthis play as they like in your backyard. US drones bombing Sunni Yemenis. You Saudi do what?!



1) ISIS is actually not that much Arabic. A huge proportion are from Chechen and Turkmens. There are Arabs too but they burnt their passports the first day. They killed the men and enslaved the women, chopped the heads and posted it online. They must be punished if not totally removed.

2) *KSA is uniting the sunni tribes but it does not mean it is a Shia-Sunni war. It is just a tribal fight. US prefers Houthis because they are sure Houthis will fight AQ better than any other tribe and can eradicate them in Yemen. Houthis protect US forces in Yemen in the meanwhile. Nothing is for free.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

tyrant said:


> 1) ISIS is actually not that much Arabic. A huge proportion are from Chechen and Turkmens. There are Arabs too but they burnt their passports the first day. They killed the men and enslaved the women, chopped the heads and posted it online. They must be punished if not totally removed.
> 
> 2) *KSA is uniting the sunni tribes but it does not mean it is a Shia-Sunni war. It is just a tribal fight. US prefers Houthis because they are sure Houthis will fight AQ better than any other tribe and can eradicate them in Yemen. Houthis protect US forces in Yemen in the meanwhile. Nothing is for free.*



Foreigners don't understand internal Arab matters. Following Twitter for a few months and reading Wikipedia articles once or twice won't turn them into experts as we can clearly see in this thread lately. No Arabic knowledge, no knowledge of history, internal politics, important players, major tribes etc. Nobody knows the Arab world better than we Arabs. And nobody knows Yemen better than us Saudi Arabians.

So I would not bother much. Having said that then certain policies must change but once again the common man in the ME is without much influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tyrant said:


> * Houthis protect US forces in Yemen in the meanwhile. Nothing is for free.*



Houthis protect US forces?! Yeah I know Houthis.


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> Leave them, mate. They supported USA in Iraqi invasion. They supported USA in Libyan bombardment. Now they support USA and Kurds against Syrian Arabs and Iraqi Arabs. This is them.




The problem is they really dont have brains friend, they lost bahrain and stil are talking about control. When iran arm the shia in bahrain you wil have second lebanon. Shia Sunni fights and then it will spread over al middle east.

And they are calling them self sunni, but killing sunnis. We saw in egypt who they supported. Arab nationalism is a joke....

This is not arab business but muslim business. We are a part in the middle east dumb arabs....


----------



## tyrant

@al-Hasani
Yet again, I smell that Turks think they are smarter than Arabs. Leave them bro, They will not be happy, unless you fight their war.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Houthis protect US forces?! Yeah I know Houthis.


Dont believe whatever you see in slogans, Just look at actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tyrant said:


> Dont believe whatever you see in slogans, Just look at actions.



I know the hypocrisy of Houthis, thats what I meant.


----------



## al-Hasani

tyrant said:


> @al-Hasani
> Yet again, I smell that Turks think they are smarter than Arabs. Leave them bro, They will not be happy, unless you fight their war.
> 
> 
> Dont believe whatever you see in slogans, Just look at actions.



I don't care the slightest what irrelevant ignorants write. Foreigners moreover. We know what is going on in our own Arab world and so far most things are moving in the right direction albeit slowly. Al-Assad will fall. Hezbollah will be weakened too. Shia Arabs existed long before any fake wannabe Arab Mullah's came to power in Iran and they are our brothers and sisters as well outside of a small amount of troublemakers. They will be there as well the day the Mullah's get toppled in Iran. Which I predict will happen in less than 2 decades. The Shia Arabs have some understandable demands and let them rule their own regions. Be it Southern Iraq, tiny Southern Lebanon or the Zaydi areas of Yemen. They are not present anywhere else outside of a 2-3 million big population in Eastern Arabia in total. Where they are a clear, clear minority btw.
Mullah's are ruling a failed and sanctioned state whose economy is barely bigger than that of small UAE.

If our Turkish friends here believe that the West is out to get Arabs and Turks then I suggest that they leave NATO (only Muslim member state) and stop having so close ties with Israel and the West. Basically Turkey alongside with the GCC that they now criticize are the main allies of the West. Ironically…..

To those of them that love ISIS so much then I suggest that they should turn Turkey into a theocracy that resembles the ISIS controlled areas. Right now secularism rules Turkey and has ruled it for 100 years.

From an Arab perspective ISIS is nothing more than trouble. We don't have any Kurds to worry about that inhabit half of our lands. Outside of tiny and irrelevant Northeastern Syria or tiny and landlocked Iraqi "Kurdistan". Only Kirkuk is important and that will be regained or a war will take place there. But that's the problem of Iraqis. In any way even if Iraq splits in 3 parts the local Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Turkmens will stand together against the Kurds.

GCC in all of this Turkey vs Kurds etc.? Not really our problem to be honest.

P.S: If Bahrain is "lost" (  ) as that clown writes then I am an Farsi Grand Ayatollah from Qom. Obviously claiming Arab ancestry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Oublious said:


> Why are you indians backing assad? Ther are more dangerous conflicts in Asia and yet indians are coming talking about like they are affected by? Indians make this subject and other middle east with ther oppraching really lunatic. Wahabi propagand? did you ever now something about syria before the war? They are jumbing in every topic about the war in middle east with out using ther brain.
> ther was never a wahabistic infleunce in syria.And stil ever person who going to syria to fight against assad and iraq are not wahabi.


there's a billion of us roaches, I don't represent the whole lot 

been following this conflict for a few years though, I think neutrality gives clarity.. I support Syria, don't want to see a failed state there like Libya.. if only their neighbours would stop helping the terrorists, Syrian forces could end this pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syria's Druze torn between Assad, extremists*

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has managed throughout three years of internal conflict to maintain the loyalty of many different religious minorities in the country, most notably Christians, Alawites and Shiites. It seems that these minorities — accounting for about a quarter of the Syrian population — still prefer Assad’s tyranny over an ambiguous future in the event the country falls into the hands of extremists.

The Druze, however, have started to distance themselves from Assad’s regime. Most Druze in Syria live in Suwayda city in the south near the border with Jordan. Their growing opposition to the regime and deep hostility toward extremist groups put the Druze in an exceptional position. Today, the Druze can help the emerging international coalition change the balance of the Syrian war and the fight against al-Qaeda and the Islamic State (IS).

Since the outbreak of the Syrian revolution, it was difficult to determine the Druze’s political affiliation, especially since they tend to hide their political convictions. Like many Syrians living in areas controlled by the regime, the Druze were afraid to express their opposition to Assad's rule. However, recently some Druze religious figures appeared in the media and declared their anti-regime sentiments. While in the past Druze sheikhs used to praise Assad, a number of them are today publicly issuing demands and warnings.

Druze are most bothered by the fact that Assad did not give them enough weapons to defend themselves against the attacks of Jabhat al-Nusra, affiliated with al-Qaeda. Since the emergence of the popular uprising against the Syrian regime in 2011, the Syrian government has provided weapons to the forces loyal to Assad only, i.e., to Druze militias loyal to the regime. But the upsurge in attacks led many Druze to demand weapons, claiming that the pro-regime militias did not protect them as they should have. During a funeral service for Druze fighters on Aug. 17, 2014, a Druze Sheikh delivered a fiery statement requesting heavy weapons, asserting that if Assad fails to meet their demand, the Druze will not hesitate to seek other sources of armament. This statement revealed the growing divide between the Druze religious institution and the Syrian regime.

In another display of this growing divide, the Druze also called for the dismissal of their province’s top security official, Wafic Nasser. This campaign was launched in April, after government officials, led by Nasser, arrested a prominent Druze sheikh for opposing the compulsory celebration of Assad’s re-election. After the arrest, online videos showed militants raising the Druze flag, firing their guns in the air and calling for Nasser’s resignation, with a scorching rage recalling the events that first sparked the Syrian revolution. Also, in a display of solidarity, members of the Druze government-backed militias decided to join the religious men. The regime, however, refused Nasser’s dismissal, which increased tensions.

These tensions became clearer in August 2014 at the funeral service of a number of Druze fighters in the Suwayda Sports Complex that was attended by thousands. Online videos of the service showed few Syrian flags compared with hundreds of Druze banners.

Concerned, Assad sent on Sept. 2 two of his prominent Druze figures to relay to the Druze leaders the following message: “You want the state to fulfill your demand and it wants your loyalty.” Assad needs the Druze. They are a strategic barrier separating Damascus from theopposition-controlled regions in the south. However, unless the international coalition is willing to change Assad’s equation by supporting the Druze, Assad will probably remain on the same course, and the Druze will remain torn between an authoritarian regime they unwillingly need and the extremists they fear will attack them.

Syria's Druze torn between Assad, extremists - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## dhul-aktaf

*Al-Nusra Front Begins Withdrawal from Al-Lataminah; NDF Captures Al-Buwayda in Hama *
By Leith Fadel on October 26, 2014 Middle East
The imperative village of Al-Lataminah is Jabhat Al-Nusra’s (var. Al-Nusra Front) last stronghold in the Hama Governorate; its proximity to the besieged city of Kafr Zita makes it vital to the Syrian Arab Army’s Central Command. According to a military source, Jabhat Al-Nusra has begun to withdraw forces in this village after the sudden loss of the critical city of Morek – located northeast of Al-Lataminah. Jabhat Al-Nusra began an offensive in west Hama in July; however, the attack was forestalled and countered by Syrian Arab Army’s 11th Tank Division and National Defense Forces (NDF).

While Jabhat Al-Nusra is facing the end of military operations in the Hama Governorate, the Islamic Front (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) continues to combat the SAA and NDF in northern part of the province. Despite their resistance, the Islamic Front completely withdrew from the village of Al-Buwayda in northern Hama after fierce firefights with the ensuing NDF. According to a military source, approximately 20 militants were killed before their subsequent retreat.

Jabhat Al-Nusra received more bad news in the Hama Governorate today; one of the leaders of their military contingents was killed at a battle in the village of Jabeen in west Hama. The leader of the Jabhat Al- Nusra brigade known as “Liwaa Jund Al-Rahman”, Ja’arab Al-Heeyani, was killed earlier today during a firefight with the NDF. Al-Heeyani was considered one of Jabhat Al-Nusra’s most premier field commanders and a personal confidant of Abu Mohammad Al-Jolani (the leader of Jabhat Al-Nusra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Another Turkish joker arrived. The Shias of Bahrain, which are now a minority btw, have accomplished nothing. Did you see any mass-uprising? Do Shia rule anything in Bahrain?Nothing.
> 
> Our army invaded Bahrain and it was the end of protests.
> 
> Iran has nothing to do with the demands of Shia Arabs who were Shia long before any fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran reached power.
> 
> I suggest that you worry about your Kurds and your Alevis and quit trolling.
> 
> Besides I don't care about who is Sunni or Shia. I consider our Shias as much as citizens and Arabs as our Sufis, Shafi's, Hanbalis, Malikis, Hanafis etc.




Don't talk about things from which you have no clue, my desert nomad wannabe ancient Semite friend. Alevis are Turkmens and even culturally closer to real Turkic culture as Alevism itself is a blend of Shia Islam and Turkic Shamanism from Turkestan. Have fun when the oil leaks out!


----------



## al-Hasani

Charon 2 said:


> Don't talk about things from which you have no clue, my desert nomad wannabe ancient Semite friend. Alevis are Turks just like Sunni Turks and even culturally closer to real Turkic culture as Alevism itself is a blend of Shia Islam and Turkic Shamanism. Have fun when the oil leaks out!



Haha, Arabs are the biggest Semitic group of peoples you wannabe Turk Kurd/Gypsy off-spring and their homeland is the beautiful and ancient Arabian Peninsula.

I don't give a crap about you Alevis nor about sects. Yes, stick to your Turkic Shamanism.

When the oil and gas (and dozens of other resources) "runs" out in 200-300 years time the GCC will be an even bigger economic powerhouse. The UAE whose economy is half the size of Turkey's gets 70% of its income not from oil but other sectors. Wikipedia won't teach you that though so dream on, migrant clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

Oublious said:


> In stead helping muslims they are backstabing, and that is ther Islam. Ther is no difference with isis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont act weird when isis get raised up from africa.


Africans are really lucky that the shias come to them


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, Arabs are the biggest Semitic group of peoples you wannabe Turk Kurd/Gypsy off-spring and their homeland is the beautiful and ancient Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> I don't give a crap about you Alevis nor about sects. Yes, stick to your Turkic Shamanism.
> 
> When the oil and gas (and dozens of other resources) "runs" out in 200-300 years time the GCC will be an even bigger economic powerhouse. The UAE whose economy is half the size of Turkey's gets 70% of its income not from oil but other sectors. Wikipedia won't teach you that though so dream on, migrant clown.




Hahaha! Do you think that the world will regonize the Arab gulf monarchies as progressive states even if their economy is on the same level as Japans? KSA , a backward absolute monarchy and theocracy which is the laughing stock of the world without basic human rights. Without your Filipino and Hindu slave workers you guys wouldn't do any shit except eating lizards in the desert


----------



## al-Hasani

Yes, go clean some toilets in Germany like your peasant parents wannabe Turk Kurd/Gypsy off-spring. Better stick your Turkic Shamanism up your *** while eating that cow brain.

You are too dumb to waste time on as seen in past discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, go clean some toilets in Germany like your parents wannabe Turk Kurd/Gypsy off-spring. Better stick your Turkic Shamanism up your *** while eating that cow brain.
> 
> You are too dumb to waste time on as seen in past discussions.



Please stop your butthurtness! You talk about subjects from which you have no clue. Your arrogant false pride claiming the culture of ancient Semites as Arab-speaker is ridiculous. Oh I thought I was a Hazara Mongol? Now you call me a Turks/Kurd Gypsy off spring. Not very original, lizard eater


----------



## al-Hasani

Charon 2 said:


> Please stop your butthurtness! You talk about subjects from which you have no clue. Your arrogant false pride claiming the culture of ancient Semites as Arab-speaker is ridiculous.



Keep showcasing your idiocy for all to see.

Semites are Semites. They originate on the Arabian Peninsula. Even the Sumerians themselves wrote in the Epic of Gilgamesh that their homeland was Eastern Arabia.

You are the idiot that does not comprehend that modern-day Arabs, including the Arabs of the Arabian Peninsula, have an ancient pre-Islamic history and hundreds of ancient civilizations native to their lands on the Arabian Peninsula and in nearby Levant, Egypt and Mesopotamia that they rightfully can claim a connection to. People of Eastern Arabia can claim the 5000 year old Semitic Dilmun civilization. People of Yemen and Southwestern KSA can claim the ancient civilizations of ancient Yemen. People of Hijaz can claim the ancient civilizations of Nabateans and those of Southern Levant that extended into Hijaz and kinship to nearby Egypt as many Hijazis are originally from Egypt, Omanis can claim the ancient Magan civilization, what is now northern KSA can claim kinship to neighboring Mesopotamia etc. All those modern-day borders are arbitrary. Same with all other Arab countries. Before Islam and Arabic language was spread what is now the Arab world was already connected due to a shared ancient Semitic culture. Even Berbers and Arabs are related. It's a bit like Turks and Tatars/Mongols.

You on the other hand are a confused person. I don't blame you. That desperate that you are claiming Mongol achievements as Turkic achievements. If there is anyone that can claim Arab history or Semitic history it is us Arabs and Semites that are NATIVE to the ME not a fake wannabe Turk Kurd/Gypsy off-spring that lives in Germany as an migrant and knows nothing other than Wikipedia articles that he gladly floods the forum with.

Now **** off idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Keep showcasing your idiocy for all to see.
> 
> Semites are Semites. They originate on the Arabian Peninsula. Even the Sumerians themselves wrote in the Epic of Gilgamesh that their homeland was Eastern Arabia. But they were not Semitic speaking peoples.
> You are the idiot that does not comprehend that modern-day Arabs, including the Arabs of the Arabian Peninsula, have an ancient pre-Islamic history and hundreds of ancient civilizations native on their lands on the Arabian Peninsula and in nearby Levant, Egypt and Mesopotamia that they rightfully can claim. People of Eastern Arabia can claim the 5000 year old Semitic Dilmun civilization. People of Yemen and Southwestern KSA can claim the ancient civilizations of ancient Yemen. People of Hijaz can claim the ancient civilizations of Nabateans and those of Southern Levant that extended into Hijaz and kinship to nearby Egypt as many Hijazis are originally from Egypt, Omanis can claim the ancient Magan civilization, what is now northern KSA can claim kinship to neighboring Mesopotamia etc. All those modern-day borders are arbitrary. Same with all other Arab countries. Before Islam and Arabic language was spread what is now the Arab world was already connected due to a shared ancient Semitic culture. Even Berbers and Arabs are related. It's a bit like Turks and Tatars/Mongols.
> 
> You on the other hand are a confused person. I don't blame you. That desperate that you are claiming Mongol achievements.




You are the only confused person as you're a desert nomadic wannabe ancient Semite. I don't claim any Mongol achievments. Berbers and Arabs are related? Yes related like Swedes and Gypsies lol. People of Yemen and Oman speak Arabic, a language which was brought to them by Bedouin desert nomads just like you. Language is the most important cultural feature for the definition of a ethnicity

Who is flooding PDF with Wiki articles? Look at your own posts and you know it


----------



## farag

ISIS is the turkish means to rebuild their ottoman empire. 

By the way how many turkish scientists do you know in the history? @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

farag said:


> ISIS is the turkish means to rebuild their ottoman empire.
> 
> By the way how many turkish scientists do you know in the history? @al-Hasani



Haha, the Gypsy off-spring and son of toilet cleaners that I am speaking with is surely not very bright. That's for sure. But as one says then idiots do a great job of exposing themselves, bro.

Well, you have to ask the Kazakhs, Kyrgyz etc. that question. I don't know any from those regions. Whether pre-Islamic, Islamic or current.

It's a bit like the Mongols. Look at them before they became relevant for a few years and now.

That clown, due to having nothing to claim, was claiming savage Mongol tribes in another discussion. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, the Gypsy off-spring and son of toilet cleaners that I am speaking with is surely not very bright. That's for sure. But as one says then idiots do a great job of exposing themselves, bro.
> 
> Well, you have to ask the Kazakhs, Kyrgyz etc. that question. I don't know any from those regions. Whether pre-Islamic, Islamic or current.
> 
> It's a bit like the Mongols. Look at them before they became relevant for a few years and now.
> 
> That clown, due to having nothing to claim, was claiming savage Mongol tribes in another discussion. Haha.



Yeah, yeah. Keep beating and oppressing your woman and violate basic human rights. That's the only thing in what lizard eaters like you are good at it


----------



## al-Hasani

Charon 2 said:


> Yeah, yeah. Keep beating and oppressing your woman and violate basic human rights. That's the only thing that lizard eaters like you are good at it



Oh, did I make you cry? Don't you have some brides to kidnap you savage Gypsy/Mongol hybrid? A Saudi Arabian woman could buy your entire family.

You are speaking with a Hashemite. Oldest and most respected lineage in the world. So watch your mouth son of toilet cleaners.

You probably got a brain disease due to consuming all that cow brain. Slow down on it, will you migrant?

@farag bro your question was left unanswered for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

Charon 2 said:


> Yeah, yeah. Keep beating and oppressing your woman and violate basic human rights. That's the only thing that lizard eaters like you are good at it



As if kurds and alevis and arabs of iskendrun are not oppressed in Turkey. And you use your women to boost the tourism sector which is a disgrace for arabs.


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Oh, did I make you cry? Don't you have some brides to kidnap you savage Mongol?



Haha a KSA Arab whose culture is build on misogyny accusing Mongols of bride kidnapping. Arab woman are dreaming to have the rights in their country that Mongolian woman have, you moron


----------



## al-Hasani

Charon 2 said:


> Haha a KSA Arab whose culture is build on misogyny accusing Mongols of bride kidnapping. Arab woman are dreaming to have the rights in their country that Mongolian woman have, you moron



Haha, only due to forced Soviet influence and civilization. After all Central Asia has been Russified just like it was Arabized before to a large degree. Due to poor/insignificant indigenous cultures. Typical phenomenon also witnessed in Sub-Saharan Africa.
Historically we all know about the status of your women. At least women in KSA live much better life's outside of political freedom and this is only due to recent and moronic laws punt in place after 1979 that can change any moment. Still women in KSA outnumber men at universities and there are dozens of women at leading positions in the private sector and women are also part of the Shura Council. Arab/Semitic women on the other hand have ruled whole kingdoms or commanded armies etc. During the early ages of Islam they also fought alongside men as equals during battles.

Anyway I really believe that you should try kidnapping your upcoming wife or boyfriend. After all it's part of your heritage. There are probably also some Gypsy traditions that you can claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

farag said:


> As if kurds and alevis and arabs of iskendrun are not oppressed in Turkey. And you use your women to boost the tourism sector which is a disgrace for arabs.



There are some brain dead Sunni extremists who hate Alevis and racist Grey Wolf freaks who hate Kurds and Alevis but these are in the minority. Kurds and Alevis have full rights in Turkey just like Sunni Turks and most Alevis are Turkmens anyway. We are not using our woman to boost the tourism sector. You are just jealous of Turks and Mongols because both nations are centuries ahead when it comes to woman rights and gender equality compared the misogynstic Arabs like Al Shitttani who don't even let their woman to drive a car


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, only due to forced Soviet influence and civilization. After all Central Asia has been Russified just like it was Arabized before to a large degree. Due to poor/insignificant indigenous cultures. Typical phenomenon also witnessed in Sub-Saharan Africa.
> Historically we all know about the status of your women. At least women in KSA live much better life's outside of political freedom and this is only due to recent and moronic laws punt in place after 1979 that can change any moment. Still women in KSA outnumber men at universities and there are dozens of women at leading positions in the private sector and women are also part of the Shura Council. Arab/Semitic women on the other hand have ruled whole kingdoms or commanded armies etc. During the early ages of Islam they also fought alongside men as equals during battles.
> 
> Anyway I really believe that you should try kidnapping your upcoming wife or boyfriend. After all it's part of your heritage. There are probably also some Gypsy traditions that you can claim.



Mongols, Turkics and Scythians were always progressive folks when it comes to woman rights and gender equality even also before Sovietization. Sadly the influence of Arab culture made our society misogynistic.

Compared to other civilizations, Mongolian women had the power to influence society. Even though men were dominant in society, many turned to women in their lives for advice. While developing organizations within the Mongol Empire, Genghis Khan asked for assistance from his mother. He honored the advice women in his life offered. Genghis Khan permitted his wives to sit with him and encouraged them to voice their opinions. Because of their help, Genghis was able to choose his successor.

Mongol women enjoyed more freedoms than those in their foreign vassal countries. They refused to adopt the Chinese practice of footbinding and wear chadors or burqas. The Mongolian women were allowed to move about more freely in public. Toward the end of the Mongol Empire, however, the increasing influence of Neo-Confucianism, Buddhism andIslamicization saw greater limits placed on Mongol women.[57]


----------



## al-Hasani

Whatever son of peasant toilet cleaners. Remember that you are writing to an Hashemite which is the oldest and most respected/revered lineage in the world. In short know your place. This discussion speaks for itself.

Now stick to the topic, which is Syria. Make a thread about Mongolia, Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan etc.. I suggest bride kidnapping, alcoholism, dwarfs, insignificant indigenous cultures, savagery, non-existent economies, obscurity and slave labor in Russia, BORAT etc.

You will feel at home. So hurry up before the Germans will deport you. More so since you live on welfare.

Chadors nor Burqas are Arab garments moron and garments have nothing to do with rights.

Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women

All of those Arab women above are more influential than all you Mongols/Hazaras combined.

Arab women commanded whole armies, took part in battles alongside men as equals, led whole tribes and also ruled kingdoms before/during Islam.

Mongols are known for nothing more than savagery. Nothing else. They left no legacy. Other than savagery. Mongols in most cultures are synonymous with barbarism. Deal with it. Name me one famous Mongol/early Turkic author, historian, poet, scientist etc. There are ZEROOOO. Nada. Nothing. Name me the most famous Mongol today? Kyrgyz, Kazakh etc. Nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Whatever son of peasant toilet cleaners. Remember that you are writing to an Hashemite which is the oldest and most respected/revered lineage in the world. In short know your place. This discussion speaks for itself.
> 
> Now stick to the topic, which is Syria. Make a thread about Mongolia or Kyrgyzstan. I suggest bride kidnapping, alcoholism, dwarfs, insignificant indigenous cultures, savagery, non-existent economies, obscurity and slave labor in Russia etc.
> 
> You will feel at home. So hurry up before the Germans will deport you. More so since you live on welfare.
> 
> Chadors nor Burqas are Arab garments moron and garments have nothing to do with rights.
> 
> Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women
> 
> All of those Arab women above are more influential than all you Mongols/Hazaras combined.



Oh did you know that Hulagus Turkic wife Doquz Khatun kicked the *** of your misogynistic ancestors in the siege of Baghdad? You should be ashamed of the current woman and human rights of your country




Hulagu with his Christian queen Doquz Khatun

*Doquz Khatun* (also spelled *Dokuz Khatun*) (d. 1265) was a Turkic Kerait princess of the 13th century, who was married to the Mongol ruler Hulagu.[1] Their son Abaqa succeeded Hulagu upon his death.

She was known to accompany Hulagu on campaigns. At the Sack of Baghdad in 1258, the Mongols massacred tens of thousands of inhabitants, but by the order of Doquz, the Christians were spared.[2]

Doquz Khatun was a Nestorian Christian, and is often mentioned as a great benefactor of the Christian faith. When Mongol envoys were sent to Europe, they also tried to use Doquz's Christianity to advantage, by claiming that Mongol princesses such as Doquz and Sorghaghtani Beki were daughters of the legendary Prester John.[3]

She died in 1265, the same year as her husband.


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Whatever son of peasant toilet cleaners. Remember that you are writing to an Hashemite which is the oldest and most respected/revered lineage in the world. In short know your place. This discussion speaks for itself.
> 
> Now stick to the topic, which is Syria. Make a thread about Mongolia, Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan etc.. I suggest bride kidnapping, alcoholism, dwarfs, insignificant indigenous cultures, savagery, non-existent economies, obscurity and slave labor in Russia, BORAT etc.
> 
> You will feel at home. So hurry up before the Germans will deport you. More so since you live on welfare.
> 
> Chadors nor Burqas are Arab garments moron and garments have nothing to do with rights.
> 
> Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women
> 
> All of those Arab women above are more influential than all you Mongols/Hazaras combined.
> 
> Arab women commanded whole armies, took part in battles alongside men as equals, led whole tribes and also ruled kingdoms before/during Islam.
> 
> Mongols are known for nothing more than savagery. Nothing else. They left no legacy. Other than savagery. Mongols in most cultures are synonymous with barbarism. Deal with it. Name me one famous Mongol/early Turkic author, historian, poet, scientist etc. There are ZEROOOO. Nada. Nothing. Name me the most famous Mongol today? Kyrgyz, Kazakh etc. Nothing.




KSA Arabs are known for misogynistic savagery and a backward absolute monarchy regime. You don't left anything to the world except misogyny and the absence of human rights.

No important Turkic poets or scientist? Lol. The founder of Bektashi order the base of Alevism and one of the biggest denominations in Islam was Turkish

Turkish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Haji Bektash Veli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ali Qushji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ulugh Beg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nasreddin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## al-Hasani

Lol, Mongol. Just LOL.

There are literary hundreds of Arab poets, clerics (most well-known in Islam), famous Sufis, scientists, historians, military leaders, rulers, Caliphs etc. from what is now KSA or originally from those lands. Mentioning them here or linking to them would make my post almost endless.

You mentioning some 4 people that nobody has barely heard about says everything.

Mongols are known in history for nothing more than savagery and Turkic peoples (real Turkic peoples) legacy is almost non-existent other than the military one. Even today it is mostly non-existent. Obscure and unknown.

Don't make me laugh.

LOL, at your examples. Just 3 of the 4 main founders of the 4 Sunni madahib are 1000 times more influential. All from KSA originally. Let alone the 12 Shia Imams. The Sahaba, Prophet Muhammad (saws) who is recognized as being the most influential person in history. Sufism itself originates in the Arab world.

LOL, your number 2 examples origin is not known with certainty. The last one too. Just by a quick look at those Wikipedia articles this becomes clear. Nice Arab names. They wrote in Arabic too. Studied in Arab lands too with all probability.

List of Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now there is not even such an article about Mongol scientists and scholars on Wikipedia and the one about Turkic peoples from non-modern times contains 2 people.

List of Turkic scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As I said just those 200 women are more influential than all Mongol women combined in history.

Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women

Arabs and Persians dominated science, architecture, literature etc. throughout the entire Islamic history. Jews being third. Arabic was and still is the lingua franca of the Islamic world and was traditionally the language of science in the Islamic world and a high class language. Aside from being in the top 5 of most spoken language in the world today and one of the most influential languages in human history. More than half of your Ottoman Turkish (Ottomans were themselves Arabized) was Arabic too. Don't forget that, Mongol. Nobody can question that. You guys were insignificant. FACT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Lol, Mongol. Just LOL.
> 
> There are literary hundreds of Arab poets, clerics (most well-known in Islam), famous Sufis, scientists, historians, military leaders, rulers, Caliphs etc. from what is now KSA or originally from those lands.
> 
> You mentioning some 4 people that nobody has barely heard about says everything.
> 
> Mongols are known in history for nothing more than savagery and Turkic peoples (real Turkic peoples) legacy is almost non-existent other than the military one. Even today it is mostly non-existent. Obscure and unknown.
> 
> Don't make me laugh.
> 
> LOL, at your examples. Just 3 of the 4 main founders of the 4 Sunni madahib are 1000 times more influential. Let alone the 12 Shia Imams. The Sahaba, Prophet Muhammad (saws) who is recognized as being the most influential person in history. Sufism itself originates in the Arab world.
> 
> LOL, your number 2 example origin is not known with certainty. The last one too. Just by a quick look at those Wikipedia articles.
> 
> List of Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As I said just those 200 women are more influential than all Mongol women combined in history.
> 
> Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women




Wikipedia is well known for Persocentrism. All these scientists and poets are listed under Turkish people and their Turkic origin has more sources. Still butthurt about the Turkic woman Doquz Khatun who kicked the *** of your misogynistic ancestors in Baghdad?

Wow 200 Arab woman who are not oppressed and beaten out of 500 Million Arabs. Congrats wannabe ancient Semite


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani bro, İ didn't expect using Mongol as a derogatory term from you.
Anyway, for the information of all middle easterner posters(Arabs, and Persians), Mongolia is a real democratic country unlike 100% of your countries, where there is no stoning, no Ayatullahs and women are treated like human beings not like animals.
This same mongolian people have IQ average higher than 95% of european countries and north america, and are the most battle capable people of this planet without a single shadow of doubt, and have defeated every nation of the world from far east to europe.(except the ones who live in barren useless lands)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Lol, Mongol. Just LOL.
> 
> There are literary hundreds of Arab poets, clerics (most well-known in Islam), famous Sufis, scientists, historians, military leaders, rulers, Caliphs etc. from what is now KSA or originally from those lands. Mentioning them here or linking to them would make my post almost endless.
> 
> You mentioning some 4 people that nobody has barely heard about says everything.
> 
> Mongols are known in history for nothing more than savagery and Turkic peoples (real Turkic peoples) legacy is almost non-existent other than the military one. Even today it is mostly non-existent. Obscure and unknown.
> 
> Don't make me laugh.
> 
> LOL, at your examples. Just 3 of the 4 main founders of the 4 Sunni madahib are 1000 times more influential. All from KSA originally. Let alone the 12 Shia Imams. The Sahaba, Prophet Muhammad (saws) who is recognized as being the most influential person in history. Sufism itself originates in the Arab world.
> 
> LOL, your number 2 examples origin is not known with certainty. The last one too. Just by a quick look at those Wikipedia articles this becomes clear. Nice Arab names. They wrote in Arabic too. Studied in Arab lands too with all probability.
> 
> List of Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Now there is not even such an article about Mongol scientists and scholars on Wikipedia and the one about Turkic peoples from non-modern times contains 2 people.
> 
> List of Turkic scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As I said just those 200 women are more influential than all Mongol women combined in history.
> 
> Forbes Middle East | Event | 200 Most Powerful Arab Women
> 
> Arabs and Persians dominated science, architecture, literature etc. throughout the entire Islamic history and Arabic was and still is the lingua franca of the Islamic world and was traditionally the language of science in the Islamic world and a high class language. Jews being 3. Nobody can question that. You guys were insignificant. FACT.


You can tell stories about ancient Arabs lands and people as much as you want but Arabs dont have such a good view in the world neither are they known for ancient science which most of it is the legacy of Greeks anyway, so you better come down of your high horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> You can tell stories about ancient Arabs lands and people as much as you want but Arabs dont have such a good view in the world neither are they known for ancient science which most of it is the legacy of Greeks anyway, so you better come down of your high horse.



Much more than Turks and Mongols. Arabs together with Persians dominated science, literature, poetry etc. during the entire Islamic age. Let alone clergy. Arabs were leading on all fronts though due to being bigger in numbers. That's a fact. Besides Greek science, just like ancient Semitic science from Yemen, Mesopotamia, Egypt etc. was just preserved and improved by Arabs. That is undeniable.

Arabic was the language of science for centuries upon centuries.

Turks and Mongols had a negligible influence in this department. That's just a historical fact. Other than the military. That's why it is laughable when your moronic compatriots barks this much.



rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani bro, İ didn't expect using Mongol as a derogatory term from you.
> Anyway, for the information of all middle easterner posters(Arabs, and Persians), Mongolia is a real democratic country unlike 100% of your countries, where there is no stoning, no Ayatullahs and women are treated like human beings not like animals.
> This same mongolian people have IQ average higher than 95% of european countries and north america, and are the most battle capable people of this planet without a single shadow of doubt, and have defeated every nation of the world from far east to europe.(except the ones who live in barren useless lands)



I am just replying to that moron who has been trolling Arabs and quoting my posts for weeks now with the sole intention of trolling while I don't give a crap about that son of toilet cleaners. Nor does he have a clue about ancient Arab, Semitic or ME history but yet writes nonsense.

There are no stonings anywhere in the Arab world, Mongolia is not a real democracy and there are no famous Mongolians. Can you mention one famous contemporary Mongol?

Mongols have not defeated everyone, LOL. They did reach a small part of the ME, tiny parts of Europe. Their empire was very short-lived and what's its legacy precisely? Other than being known for savagery and destroying great ancient cities such as Baghdad etc? Which was the most developed city back then. In the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Much more than Turks and Mongols. Arabs together with Persians dominated science, literature, poetry etc. during the entire Islamic age. That's a fact. Besides Greek science, just like ancient Semitic science from Yemen, Mesopotamia, Egypt etc. was just preserved and improved by Arabs. That is undeniable.
> Turks nor Mongols had a negligible influence in this department. Other than the military. That's why it is laughable when your moronic compatriots barks this much.


You dont need to repeat yourself 5 times to create a wall of text once is enough, and gone is gone look at today.


----------



## SALMAN F

Charon 2 said:


> KSA Arabs are known for misogynistic savagery and a backward absolute monarchy regime. You don't left anything to the world except misogyny and the absence of human rights.
> 
> No important Turkic poets or scientist? Lol. The founder of Bektashi order the base of Alevism and one of the biggest denominations in Islam was Turkish
> 
> Turkish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Haji Bektash Veli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ali Qushji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ulugh Beg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Nasreddin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Only two of the people above are originally turks according to to wiki you posted 
ali qushji is persian from Samarkand and Bukhara witch are both persian cities with majority Tajiks papulation 
Haj bektash is not Turk he was born in nissapuor according the wiki he is sayyed who is desented from musa al kazim wich means he was arab from quraish from banu hashim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> Much more than Turks and Mongols. Arabs together with Persians dominated science, literature, poetry etc. during the entire Islamic age. Let alone clergy. Arabs were leading on all fronts though due to being bigger in numbers. That's a fact. Besides Greek science, just like ancient Semitic science from Yemen, Mesopotamia, Egypt etc. was just preserved and improved by Arabs. That is undeniable.
> 
> Arabic was the language of science for centuries upon centuries.
> 
> Turks and Mongols had a negligible influence in this department. That's just a historical fact. Other than the military. That's why it is laughable when your moronic compatriots barks this much.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just replying to that moron who has been trolling Arabs and quoting my posts for weeks now with the sole intention of trolling while I don't give a crap about that son of toilet cleaners. Nor does he have a clue about ancient Arab, Semitic or ME history but yet writes nonsense.




Oh c'mon, moron! How many times do I have to tell you that you don't have any connections to the high culture of ancient Semites except that you were linguistically related? Come down from your high horse. You speak the language of desert nomads who hadn't anything to do with the achievments of the ancient world


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Only two of the people above are originally turks according to to wiki you posted
> ali qushji is persian from Samarkand and Bukhara witch are both persian cities with majority Tajiks papulation
> Haj bektash is not Turk he was born in nissapuor according the wiki he is sayyed who is desented from musa al kazim wich means he was arab from quraish from banu hashim



That Gypsy/Kurd off-spring is clueless about Arab/Semitic/ME history. Our indigenous history that nobody other than us can claim. Which every historian knows. So don't bother bro. This little son of toilet cleaners and migrant on welfare has been barking for far too long. It was only fitting that I and others dealt with him. Anyway I have to go so let the moron bark.

The historical facts won't change nor what we wrote. So whenever he will bark we will be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Charon 2

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Only two of the people above are originally turks according to to wiki you posted
> ali qushji is persian from Samarkand and Bukhara witch are both persian cities with majority Tajiks papulation
> Haj bektash is not Turk he was born in nissapuor according the wiki he is sayyed who is desented from musa al kazim wich means he was arab from quraish from banu hashim



Haj Bektash Veli has more Turkish origin sources in his Wiki article and he's also listed under Turkish people. The same goes for Ali Qushji. So what if he's from Iran? Iran was already full of Turks in that time.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Much more than Turks and Mongols. Arabs together with Persians dominated science, literature, poetry etc. during the entire Islamic age. That's a fact. Besides Greek science, just like ancient Semitic science from Yemen, Mesopotamia, Egypt etc. was just preserved and improved by Arabs. That is undeniable.
> 
> Turks nor Mongols had a negligible influence in this department. Other than the military. That's why it is laughable when your moronic compatriots barks this much.



You need to keep boundaries. Otherwise, I could have also simply counter your quotes with similar tone.
Anyway, please don't get a troll war starts.

BTW, let's be honest with ourselves. what kinda science you are talking about? what they did in hundreds of years(if any) is not even comparable to what a single western university does in one year. let's be honest with ourselves and cut this BS baseless claims that muslim nations tell to themselves.

BTW, if you so insist to compare, the small Azerbaijanis, with 30 million population, have achieved one physics nobel prize, and one fields medal, while the 500000 trillion arab nation has achieved only one chemistry nobel prize, just very recently on 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> That Gypsy/Kurd off-spring is clueless about Arab/Semitic/ME history. Our indigenous history that nobody other than us can claim. Which every historian knows. So don't bother bro. This little son of toilet cleaners and migrant on welfare has been barking for far too long. It was only fitting that I and others dealt with him. Anyway I have to go so let the moron bark.
> 
> The historical facts won't change nor what we wrote. So whenever he will bark we will be there.


I don't care about him but many of them claim and steal others achievements 
Like rumi and other persian and arab scientists he try to steal iranian history and people like scythians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

Charon 2 said:


> KSA Arabs are known for misogynistic savagery and a backward absolute monarchy regime. You don't left anything to the world except misogyny and the absence of human rights.
> 
> No important Turkic poets or scientist? Lol. The founder of Bektashi order the base of Alevism and one of the biggest denominations in Islam was Turkish
> 
> Turkish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Haji Bektash Veli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ali Qushji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ulugh Beg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Nasreddin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I dont know any one of these and if you read Wikipedia they are not really turkish anyway. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Charon 2 said:


> Haj Bektash Veli has more Turkish origin sources in his Wiki article and he's also listed under Turkish people. The same goes for Ali Qushji. So what if he's from Iran? Iran was already full of Turks in that time.


Well he is not Turk you should stope Stealing other people achievements and I don't care about wiki either because its not source we can relay on if wiki says ataturk and hiters have Jewish roots so can we take that as fact???
Wiki is not historical fact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> You need to keep boundaries. Otherwise, I could have also simply counter your quotes with similar tone.
> Anyway, please don't get a troll war starts.
> 
> BTW, let's be honest with ourselves. what kinda science you are talking about? what they did in hundreds of years(if any) is not even comparable to what a single western university does in one year. let's be honest with ourselves and cut this BS baseless claims that muslim nations tell to themselves.
> 
> BTW, if you so insist to compare, the small Azerbaijanis, with 30 million population, have achieved one physics nobel prize, and one fields medal, while the 500000 trillion arab nation has achieved only one chemistry nobel prize, just very recently on 1999.



That guy is the one that keeps trolling. Not me. I am just dealing with him by writing historical facts and putting him in his place. That kid obviously does not understand anything else.

That science is not much compared to what we witness today which nobody has claimed but back then it was leading in the world.

Yes, which is the only scientific achievement of note. I believe one of the was a Azerbaijani Jew so not even a Turk. Lastly no Arab country has been fortunate enough to be part of the Soviet Union with emphasized modern science heavily.

Yet you have dozens of famous Arab scientists, businessmen etc. born in the West or New World. South America alone has had 8 presidents and prime ministers of Arab ancestry, dozens of ministers, businessmen (world's richest man is an Arab-Mexican), scientists etc.

Just the 3.5 million big Arab-American community has had many famous people among its ranks. Steve Jobs was half Arab for instance. His father was an Syrian Sunni Arab.

Arab American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Already this shows tremendous contemporary influence.

NASA has also had Arab scientists employed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I don't care about him but many of them claim and steal others achievements
> Like rumi and other persian and arab scientists he try to steal iranian history and people like scythians



I never said that Scythians were exclusively Turkic, I just said that they were probably a fusion of Eastern Iranian and Turkic steppe nomads. I also never claimed that Rumi was Turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Only two of the people above are originally turks according to to wiki you posted
> ali qushji is persian from Samarkand and Bukhara witch are both persian cities with majority Tajiks papulation
> Haj bektash is not Turk he was born in nissapuor according the wiki he is sayyed who is desented from musa al kazim wich means he was arab from quraish from banu hashim



qushji is a turkic name not a persian one.
About Haj Bektaş, again, even his name, is not persian, but turkish. About Sayyids, I am a Sayyid as well with shajarahnameh, but never ever in my life claimed, or felt one iota of being an arab.


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> qushji is a turkic name not a persian one.
> About Haj Bektaş, again, even his name, is not persian, but turkish. About Sayyids, I am a Sayyid as well with shajarahnameh, but never ever in my life claimed, or felt one iota of being an arab.



If you are an Sayyid then you are Arab paternally and not a Turk…..Unless that claim, which many non-Arabs have had a historical habit of (see the claim of the Safavids and dozens of others), to gain religious and political influence and legitimacy, is false.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farag

rmi5 said:


> You need to keep boundaries. Otherwise, I could have also simply counter your quotes with similar tone.
> Anyway, please don't get a troll war starts.
> 
> BTW, let's be honest with ourselves. what kinda science you are talking about? what they did in hundreds of years(if any) is not even comparable to what a single western university does in one year. let's be honest with ourselves and cut this BS baseless claims that muslim nations tell to themselves.
> 
> BTW, if you so insist to compare, the small Azerbaijanis, with 30 million population, have achieved one physics nobel prize, and one fields medal, while the 500000 trillion arab nation has achieved only one chemistry nobel prize, just very recently on 1999.



What azerbaijani? Neither of them were turk.


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> That guy is the one that keeps trolling. Not me. I am just dealing with him by writing historical facts and putting him in his place. That kid obviously does not understand anything else.
> 
> That science is not much compared to what we witness today which nobody has claimed but back then it was leading in the world.
> 
> Yes, which is the only scientific achievement of note. I believe one of the was a Azerbaijani Jew so not even a Turk. Lastly no Arab country has been fortunate enough to be part of the Soviet Union with emphasized modern science heavily.
> 
> Yet you have dozens of famous Arab scientists, businessmen etc. born in the West or New World. South America alone has had 8 presidents and prime ministers of Arab ancestry, dozens of ministers, businessmen (world's richest man is an Arab-Mexican), scientists etc.
> 
> Just the 3.5 million big Arab-American community has had many famous people among its ranks. Steve Jobs was half Arab for instance. His father was an Syrian Sunni Arab.
> 
> Arab American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Already this shows tremendous contemporary influence.
> 
> NASA has also had Arab scientists employed.





farag said:


> I dont know any one of these and if you read Wikipedia they are not really turkish anyway. Lol




They were all Turkic. Wikipedia is Persocentristic, that's why they mention Persians in any article which is about Turkic peoples


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> qushji is a turkic name not a persian one.
> About Haj Bektaş, again, even his name, is not persian, but turkish. About Sayyids, I am a Sayyid as well with shajarahnameh, but never ever in my life claimed, or felt one iota of being an arab.


I was taking about the wiki source he posted it says he was of persian or Turkic origin 
he take wiki as historical fact source wich is not

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farag

rmi5 said:


> qushji is a turkic name not a persian one.
> About Haj Bektaş, again, even his name, is not persian, but turkish. About Sayyids, I am a Sayyid as well with shajarahnameh, but never ever in my life claimed, or felt one iota of being an arab.



The guy is born in persia and has a persian name and the name of the parents are persian and you guys have made a wiki page with the turkish name.
Either way I have not heard of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Charon 2 said:


> I never said that Scythians were exclusively Turkic, I just said that they were probably a fusion of Eastern Iranian and Turkic steppe nomads. I also never claimed that Rumi was Turkish


Well no need to get mad my friend the origin of the Scythians is not really clear no need to bother about in fact they were mixed nomad of many nations like iranian Slavs turks and Chinese and Indians


----------



## farag

The contribution of turks to science is non existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Look at this list.

15 Famous Muslim (Arab & Persian) Scientists and their Inventions

11 of those 15 are Arabs while the remaining 4 are Persians.

Nobody can deny the historical fact that Arabs and then Persians and thirdly Jews dominated science, literature, poetry etc. in the Islamic world and that Arabic was the lingua franca of science.

Nobody can deny the fact that the Arab diaspora has also been more influential than any other ME diaspora.

That the West has dominated contemporary science and science as a whole for the past 500 years is another discussion but history did not start 500 years ago. Oh, and Greeks (greatest ancient European civilization) were heavily influenced by ME civilizations in what is now the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Charon 2

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I was taking about the wiki source he posted it says he was of persian or Turkic origin
> he take wiki as historical fact source wich is not



Wikipedia is only hated by people whose world views and political agendas don't fit with the articles and sources of Wikipedia. Then the same people use Wikipedia to prove their opinion. The origin of Haj Bektas supports mainly a Turkic origin in the sources.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That guy is the one that keeps trolling. Not me. I am just dealing with him by writing historical facts and putting him in his place. That kid obviously does not understand anything else.
> 
> That science is not much compared to what we witness today which nobody has claimed but back then it was leading in the world.
> 
> Yes, which is the only scientific achievement of note. I believe one of the was a Azerbaijani Jew so not even a Turk. Lastly no Arab country has been fortunate enough to be part of the Soviet Union with emphasized modern science heavily.
> 
> Yet you have dozens of famous Arab scientists, businessmen etc. born in the West or New World. South America alone has had 8 presidents and prime ministers of Arab ancestry, dozens of ministers, businessmen (world's richest man is an Arab-Mexican), scientists etc.
> 
> Just the 3.5 million big Arab-American community has had many famous people among its ranks. Steve Jobs was half Arab for instance. His father was an Syrian Sunni Arab.
> 
> Arab American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Already this shows tremendous contemporary influence.
> 
> NASA has also had Arab scientists employed.



OK, let me burst this bubble of BS which revolves around the head of some muslims.

So, your achievement is Steve Jobs? Saying that a person like steve jobs, who his wannabe arab dad has only slept with her mother and left her alone and a person who his child, steve(not ali or muhhammad jobs) hated him the most, is a person that you be proud about, is hilarious, and just shows,you have no other guys to mention and be proud of. BTW, steve jobs was no scientist at all.

Anyway, there are many jews in azerbaijan, and I myself have some jewish relatives as well, but it does not mean only muslim or shia turks can be considered as Azerbaijani. Anyway, in addition, we have also one Azeri women, who is fields medal winner(The only women in the world who has won fields medal), and I know her through my personal friends, and I gurantee you that is from fully shia muslim parents.

If I were in the place of you guys, instead of talking about these non-senses about some non-existing "Scientific achievements" of hundreds of years ago, It's better to care for these hundreds of millions of people of these muslim arab and persian countries that cannot even write their own name in their mother tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Charon 2 said:


> Wikipedia is only hated by people whose world views and political agendas don't fit with the articles and sources of Wikipedia. Then the same people use Wikipedia to prove their opinion. The origin of Haj Bektas supports mainly a Turkic origin in the sources.



You mentioned some 4 names that not many people have heard about to begin with to prove a non-existing point. You Turks, let alone Mongols (LOL) had a negligible scientific output historically. That's just a fact. Your main strength was in the military sector. In the case of Mongols this was extremely short-lived. Are you going to deny that or what?

Moreover it turned out that 2 of those 4 that you mentioned origin might not even be Turkic and that 1 of them was even of Arab origin.

Those 15 below are some of the most influential Islamic scientists and 11 of them were Arabs and 4 Persian. Names that most Muslims recognize and even many non-Muslims recognize.

15 Famous Muslim (Arab & Persian) Scientists and their Inventions

Let's just stick to Wikipedia as you love it so much.

List of Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Turkics in comparison lists 2 names.

List of Turkic scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I was taking about the wiki source he posted it says he was of persian or Turkic origin
> he take wiki as historical fact source wich is not


I do agree that @Charon 2 should look into other sources, but this time, he and wiki were right. 



farag said:


> What azerbaijani? Neither of them were turk.



We are all turks, and in contrast to you, who probably only know who your father is(at the best case), we have something called family tree book(mostly written on old qurans) and clearly know our origin, which is turkic.



farag said:


> The guy is born in persia and has a persian name and the name of the parents are persian and you guys have made a wiki page with the turkish name.
> Either way I have not heard of them.



You are only a pure moron troll. You said his name is persian, right? then tell me what his name means in Persian.


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> You mentioned some 4 names that not many people have heard about to begin with to prove a non-existing point. You Turks, let alone Mongols (LOL) had a negligible scientific output historically. That's just a fact. Your main strength was in the military sector. In the case of Mongols this was extremely short-lived. Are you going to deny that or what?
> 
> Moreover it turned out that 2 of those 4 that you mentioned origin might not even be Turkic and that 1 of them was even of Arab origin.
> 
> Those 15 below are some of the most influential Islamic scientists and 11 of them were Arabs and 4 Persian. Names that most Muslim recognize and even many non-Muslims recognize.
> 
> 15 Famous Muslim (Arab & Persian) Scientists and their Inventions




Fact is that you don't have the right to claim the achievments of dead ancient Semites as Arab-speaker whose ancestors lived from plunder and eating lizards in the Arabian desert . All of them were Turkic as their Turkic origin has more sources. Wikipedia is well known for its Persocentrism. In every article about Turkic subjects, Persians must be mentioned

Haj Bektash Veli was even the founder of Bektashi Alevism a blend of Turkic Shaman and Shia Islam traditions


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> OK, let me burst this bubble of BS which revolves around the head of some muslims.
> 
> So, your achievement is Steve Jobs? Saying that a person like steve jobs, who his wannabe arab dad has only slept with her mother and left her alone and a person who his child, steve(not ali or muhhammad jobs) hated him the most, is a person that you be proud about, is hilarious, and just shows,you have no other guys to mention and be proud of. BTW, steve jobs was no scientist at all.
> 
> Anyway, there are many jews in azerbaijan, and I myself have some jewish relatives as well, but it does not mean only muslim or shia turks can be considered as Azerbaijani. Anyway, in addition, we have also one Azeri women, who is fields medal winner(The only women in the world who has won fields medal), and I know her through my personal friends, and I gurantee you that is from fully shia muslim parents.
> 
> If I were in the place of you guys, instead of talking about these non-senses about some non-existing "Scientific achievements" of hundreds of years ago, It's better to care for these hundreds of millions of people of these muslim arab and persian countries that cannot even write their own name in their mother tongue.



It has nothing to do with Muslims. The Islamic world for centuries was leading in science and Arabs, Persians and Jews played key roles in that while Turks and Mongols played no role at all aside from a few names that are not that famous or well-known.

Did you just omit all those examples I mentioned? Arabs in South America alone have had 8 presidents and prime ministers. More than most ethnic groups in South America. Arabs have been one of the most successful diasporas in the New World. Arabs in America, despite their not so big numbers, are pushing way above their weight too.

List of Arab Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The world's richest man is an second generation Arab. There are dozens of rich businessmen from all corners of the world of Arab origin. From South East Asia, Horn of Africa, South America, Central America, Europe to USA.

We were talking about Turks here. Jews are not Turks. The Arab world has millions of non-Arabs living in our lands. KSA alone has millions of non-Arabs ethnically who are now Saudi Arabian citizens. Including Turks.

There are about 450-500 million Arabs in the world and maybe 20-30 million of them are illiterate. The literacy rates are high in the vast majority of all Arab countries and it's always difficult when dealing with so many people.

Look at India or South Asia. Those people have hundreds of millions of illeterates literary. Not Arabs.

The problem here is that it is "your" compatriot that starts the trolling despite obviously being clueless and a moron. He is the one that starts insulting people and forces people to reply in the same manner. You should check his user history.

Steve Jobs was half Arab. That's a fact. No matter what anyone says.

The point is that there are extremely many successful diaspora Arabs (far more than any other Muslim peoples) and that's because they get opportunities that they cannot get in war-torn Iraq, Syria or Yemen for instance.

Haha now the clown strikes again and brags about some USELESS Alevi and his influence on Islam to an Arab. Just LOL.

I am out.

@rmi5 if you knew that moron you would see that I was right. You also know that I got no problem with Turks or Mongols but I reply to insults with insults especially to brainless trolls that keep provoking and initiating troll debates. I did not start this debate or the others that the moron initiated.

Brothers @farag and @SALMAN AL-FARSI do not waste your time with that low IQ clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> It has nothing to do with Muslims. The Islamic world for centuries was leading in science and Arabs, Persians and Jews played key roles in that while Turks and Mongols played no role at all aside from a few names that are not that famous or well-known.
> 
> Did you just omit all those examples I mentioned? Arabs in South America alone have had 8 presidents and prime ministers. More than most ethnic groups in South America. Arabs have been one of the most successful diasporas in the New World. Arabs in America, despite their not so big numbers, are pushing way above their weight too.
> 
> List of Arab Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The world's richest man is an second generation Arab. There are dozens of rich businessmen from all corners of the world of Arab origin. From South East Asia, Horn of Africa, South America, Central America, Europe to USA.
> 
> We were talking about Turks here. Jews are not Turks. The Arab world has millions of non-Arabs living in our lands. KSA alone has millions of non-Arabs ethnically who are now Saudi Arabian citizens. Including Turks.
> 
> There are about 450-500 million Arabs in the world and I maybe 20-30 million of them are illiterate. The literacy rates are high in the vast majority of all Arab countries and it's always difficult when dealing with so many people.
> 
> Look at India or South Asia. Those people have hundreds of millions of illeterates literary. Not Arabs.
> 
> The problem here is that it is "your" compatriot that starts the trolling despite obviously being clueless and a moron. He is the one that starts insulting people and forces people to reply in the same manner. You should check his user history.



so, the literacy rate of Arab countries is 94-96%? Come one man. We all know it's not even by 10-20% close to the reality.
We were talking about science and you mentioned some one who is not a scientist, and one arab has just slept once with her mother. big achievement for arabs and muslims 

As long as there is this bubble of BS lies above our heads, we cannot make any progress.

About other examples, I could care zero about presidents or prime ministers. Ahmadinejad, Gaddafi, Assad, ... were/are all presidents as well. Not scienstists again, not worth the oxygen they breath in, either.

About scholars, what else did you expect? when islam has evolved among arabs and persian, clearly the scholars would be from these two nations, not from french or germans or mars. BTW, what kinda achievement is their work? They have only contributed to stupefying of Middle Eastern people. have all of these scholars combined, invented something like an aspirin pill, or something that benefits people, or they just produced garbage and secterian hatred among people by bloodsucking Khoms and zakat money?



al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5 if you knew that moron you would see that I was right. You also know that I got no problem with Turks or Mongols but I reply to insults with insults especially to brainless trolls that keep provoking and initiating troll debates. I did not start this debate or the others that the moron initiated.



Bro, you need to control yourself. First of all, I even doubt if he is a turk, and is maybe a persian or kurd. If not, we can waste our time, and energy on non-sense stuff, while we need to care about very important stuff that their importance is 100 times more than these childish piss contests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

al-Hasani said:


> It has nothing to do with Muslims. The Islamic world for centuries was leading in science and Arabs, Persians and Jews played key roles in that while Turks and Mongols played no role at all aside from a few names that are not that famous or well-known.
> 
> Did you just omit all those examples I mentioned? Arabs in South America alone have had 8 presidents and prime ministers. More than most ethnic groups in South America. Arabs have been one of the most successful diasporas in the New World. Arabs in America, despite their not so big numbers, are pushing way above their weight too.
> 
> List of Arab Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The world's richest man is an second generation Arab. There are dozens of rich businessmen from all corners of the world of Arab origin. From South East Asia, Horn of Africa, South America, Central America, Europe to USA.
> 
> We were talking about Turks here. Jews are not Turks. The Arab world has millions of non-Arabs living in our lands. KSA alone has millions of non-Arabs ethnically who are now Saudi Arabian citizens. Including Turks.
> 
> There are about 450-500 million Arabs in the world and maybe 20-30 million of them are illiterate. The literacy rates are high in the vast majority of all Arab countries and it's always difficult when dealing with so many people.
> 
> Look at India or South Asia. Those people have hundreds of millions of illeterates literary. Not Arabs.
> 
> The problem here is that it is "your" compatriot that starts the trolling despite obviously being clueless and a moron. He is the one that starts insulting people and forces people to reply in the same manner. You should check his user history.
> 
> Steve Jobs was half Arab. That's a fact. No matter what anyone says.
> 
> The point is that there are extremely many successful diaspora Arabs (far more than any other Muslim peoples) and that's because they get opportunities that they cannot get in war-torn Iraq, Syria or Yemen for instance.
> 
> Haha now the clown strikes again and brags about some USELESS Alevi and his influence on Islam to an Arab. Just LOL.
> 
> I am out.
> 
> @rmi5 if you knew that moron you would see that I was right. You also know that I got no problem with Turks or Mongols but I reply to insults with insults especially to brainless trolls that keep provoking and initiating troll debates. I did not start this debate or the others that the moron initiated.
> 
> Brothers @farag and @SALMAN AL-FARSI do not waste your time with that low IQ clown.




Typical Sunni extremist behavoir. Hating everything which is non-Sunni. Pan Sunni and Pan Semitist arrogant morons like you Al Shittani think you are Allahs chosen people, right? Your country is drowning in extreme misogyny, extremism and a backward political government without basic human rights. Claiming the high culture and achievments of ancient dead Semitic peoples is boosting your ego, right?


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> so, the literacy rate of Arab countries is 94-96%? Come one man. We all know it's not even by 10-20% close to the reality.
> We were talking about science and you mentioned some one who is not a scientist, and one arab has just slept once with her mother. big achievement for arabs and muslims
> 
> As long as there is this bubble of BS lies above our heads, we cannot make any progress.
> 
> About other examples, I could care zero about presidents or prime ministers. Ahmadinejad, Gaddafi, Assad, ... were/are all presidents as well. Not scienstists again.
> 
> About scholars, what else did you expect? when islam has evolved among arabs and persian, clearly the scholars would be from these two nations, not from french or germans or mars. BTW, what kinda achievement is their work? They have only contributed to stupefying of Middle East people. have all of these scholars combined, invented something like an aspirin pill, or something that benefits people, or they just produced garbage and secterian hatred among people by bloodsucking Khoms and zakat money?



The Arab diaposra forms at least 10% of the total number of Arabs if not more and there are barely any illiterates among them. The literacy rates on the Arabian Peninsula, outside of impoverished Yemen, are all above 90% as of 2014. Same with Levant.

What drags the Arab world down are countries such as Somalia and Sudan and many people there are not even ethnic Arabs. You can check out the World Bank Data.

Thsoe presidents and prime ministers are obviously educated people and were not ELECTED in the ME but in democratic countries. More democratic countries than Mongolia or Central Asian dictatorships.

I just gave you a long list of Arab scientists and its a historical fact that we were much more prominent for the entire Islamic history than Turks or Mongols were even remotely close to being.

Steve Jobs was an inventor and obviously a very wise and successful man. Anyone that says differently is an idiot. Yes, every male and female that produced a child has slept with each other. Who cares how he was created. He is still half Arab, moreover on his fathers side.

Look at that list of just American Arabs. It clearly shows that Arabs are punching above their weight just like in most countries of the world where they are a minority.

Arabs in NASA:

http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/02/26/197112.html

Farouk El-Baz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A Western Heart: Arab named as chief scientist at NASA

Anyway this discussion was about scientists during Islamic Times or Pre-Islamic Times. After all history did not start 100 years ago. The Arab world has a lot of catching up in the science department due to wrong teaching methods, curriculums (too much focus on religion) but all this is rapidly changing. Moreover many states have been ruled by dictators or been at war since WW1. This obviously hinders progress on all fronts.

Yet still today there are more Arab scientists than Turkic ones and many more successful/influential Arabs than Turkic people.

Anyway I am starting to get a headache from interacting with that son of toilet cleaners and his low iq nonsense.

@farag @SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> The Arab diaposra forms at least 10% of the total number of Arabs if not more and there are barely any illiterates among them. The literacy rates on the Arabian Peninsula, outside of impoverished Yemen, are all above 90% as of 2014. Same with Levant.
> 
> What drags the Arab world down are countries such as Somalia and Sudan and many people there are not even ethnic Arabs. You can check out the World Bank Data.
> 
> Thsoe presidents and prime ministers are obviously educated people and were not ELECTED in the ME but in democratic countries. More democratic countries than Mongolia or Central Asian dictatorships.
> 
> I just gave you a long list of Arab scientists and its a historical fact that we were much more prominent for the entire Islamic history than Turks or Mongols were even remotely close to being.
> 
> Steve Jobs was an inventor and obviously a very wise and successful man. Anyone that says differently is an idiot. Yes, every male and female that produced a child has slept with each other. Who cares how he was created. He is still half Arab, moreover on his fathers side.
> 
> Look at that list of just American Arabs. It clearly shows that Arabs are punching above their weight just like in most countries of the world where they are a minority.
> 
> Arabs in NASA:
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/02/26/197112.html
> 
> Farouk El-Baz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A Western Heart: Arab named as chief scientist at NASA
> 
> Anyway this discussion was about scientists during Islamic Times or Pre-Islamic Times. After all history did not start 100 years ago. The Arab world has a lot of catching up in the science department due to wrong teaching methods, curriculums (too much focus on religion) but all this is rapidly changing. Moreover many states have been ruled by dictators or been at war since WW1. This obviously hinders progress on all fronts.
> 
> Yet still today there are more Arab scientists than Turkic ones and many more successful/influential Arabs than Turkic people.
> 
> Anyway I am starting to get a headache from interacting with that son of toilet cleaners and his low iq nonsense.
> 
> @farag @SALMAN AL-FARSI



About Steve(not Muhammed or Ali jobs), how does his so called scientific achievement relates to arabs? about his sperm donor arab father that he hated and had zero influence in his education, ... ?

I can mention 10 times more Turk scientists in NASA than arabs. About nowadays scientists, ... the sanctioned mullahstan alone, produces more papers than whole arab world combined, and Turkiye alone produces 50% more than mullahstan.

Which one of these are our real issues? our issue are these morons who do suicide attacks and rape and enslave poor women, and do stonning, and cutting hands, and treat women like animals, make secterian wars, ...
Are these goons, 90% literate? if it's so, there is something wrong with ME education system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> About Steve(not Muhammed or Ali jobs), how does his so called scientific achievement relates to arabs? about his sperm donor arab father that he hated and had zero influence in his education, ... ?
> 
> I can mention 10 times more Turk scientists in NASA than arabs. About nowadays scientists, ... the sanctioned mullahstan alone, produces more papers than whole arab world combined, and Turkiye alone produces 50% more than mullahstan.
> 
> Which one of these are our real issues? our issue are these morons who do suicide attacks and rape and enslave poor women, and do stonning, and cutting hands, and treat women like animals, make secterian wars, ...
> Are these goons, 90% literate? if it's so, there is something wrong with ME education system.



Now you have started trolling. Steve Jobs alone is a more successful entrepreneur than 99% of all Muslims in history. Sperm donor?

The world's richest man is self-made and an Mexican-Arab. No Turk or anyone from the Muslim world can compete with this.

Those numbers are obviously pure bogus. Just KSA alone has some of the most patent products of any Muslim country.

Patents By Country, State, and Year - All Patent Types (December 2013)

Fact of the matter is that Arabs were much more dominating on the scientific front during the entire Islamic period (1300 years) than Turks and Mongols combined are even close to achieving. If you equal Turks and Mongols then we might equal Arabs and Jews.

Secondly it's also very well known that the Arab diaspora is much more successful than any other Muslim diaspora in total and that there are many more influential Arabs on all fields and that the potential of the Arab world is much bigger than any other Muslim peoples (single ethnic group).

World's 100 Most Powerful Arabs - Geniuses - Photos 36 - ArabianBusiness.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Now you have started trolling. Those numbers are obviously pure bogus. Just KSA alone has some of the most patent papers of any Muslim country.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Arabs were much more dominating on the scientific front during the entire Islamic period (1300 years) than Turks and Mongols combined are even close to achieving. If you equal Turks and Mongols then we might equal Arabs and Jews.


Check it yourself:
SJR - International Science Ranking

The same jews who hate you the most, and you(not me) claim to occupy your Palestinian kin and oppress them?

@al-Hasani , I am a very well educated person, and talking with me is not like when you talk with some usual PDF members. I talk based on facts and demand facts as well.

Now, open this webpage, and tell me how many top 1000 universities arab world has, and how many Turkey and azerbaijan have:
University Rankings, Guides, Forums & Events | Top Universities

PS. all of this happens even without considering that Arabs have 5 times of population of Turkiye and Azerbaijan.


> Secondly it's also very well known that the Arab diaspora is much more successful than any other Muslim diaspora in total and that there are many more influential Arabs on all fields and that the potential of the Arab world is much bigger than any other Muslim peoples (single ethnic group).
> 
> World's 100 Most Powerful Arabs - Geniuses - Photos 36 - ArabianBusiness.com



Again, talking with no proof. How are you the most successful ones? tell me please in terms of this scientific facts that we were talking about, instead of quoting some blog type website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Check it yourself:
> SJR - International Science Ranking
> 
> The same jews who hate you the most, and you(not me) claim to occupy your Palestinian kin and oppress them?
> 
> @al-Hasani , I am a very well educated person, and talking with me is not like when you talk with some usual PDF members. I talk based on facts and demand facts as well.
> 
> Now, open this webpage, and tell me how many top 1000 universities arab world has, and how many Turkey and azerbaijan have:
> University Rankings, Guides, Forums & Events | Top Universities
> 
> 
> 
> Again, talking with no proof. How are you the most successful ones? tell me please in terms of this scientific facts that we were talking about, instead of quoting some blog type website.



Why are you omitting the topic? For 1300 years Arab science was head and shoulders above Turkic and Mongol (combined). 1300 years. Let alone pre-Islamic times. Remember that Turkic equals Semitic.

Those are just journals and citations.

Yes, the same Jews of which 50% of the population are Jews of Arab ancestry. Basically Arabs that practice Judaism instead of Islam or Christianity. What has politics to do with anything? Do Mongols love Turks or what? What if they did not?

Azerbaijan is number 86 on that list. KSA number 45. KSA has almost 10 times as many journals. But you know that this "ranking" is just about journals mostly from what I can see? Something like patents types are much more useful than many of those journals/papers submitted. Just look at the countries on that ranking outside of top 15.

This is more useful in the case of scientific output. It shows an end product and not just journals, citations etc.

Patents By Country, State, and Year - All Patent Types (December 2013)

What has universities got to do with anything when many of the most successful Arabs are diaspora and when many, if not most, of the most successful Arabs are educated abroad or based abroad?

Arabs are obviously more influential as a people on almost every field than any other ethnic group from the Muslim world. Those people I mentioned before show this clearly.

Arabs dominate business, entrepreneurship, finance and politics. I bet that there are also more Arab scientists and scientists of Arab descent that are more influential across the world (in total) than any other Muslim ethnic group.

We were talking about scientists during the Islamic Age and now you have started about contemporary times. I already mentioned several Arabs working for NSA and even having leading positions. The number of universities do not tell anything about scientists.

I got no access to any lists for some reason on that link and could not find the more-well known universities in the GCC alone and those I found had no ranking.

*King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)* (Arabic: جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم و التقنية - كاوست‎ _ǧāmiʿat al-malik ʿabd al-Lāh li-l-ʿulūm wa-t-teqniyya – KAUST_) is a public research university located in Thuwal, Saudi Arabia. KAUST was built and is operated by Saudi Aramco. It has the third largest endowment of any university in the world following Harvard and Yale, respectively. KAUST is often referred as a new "House of Wisdom" and an "Arab MIT." KAUST has attracted top-notch faculty from all over the world, especially from countries such as USA, Germany, China, Japan, and Italy. The high diversity among the faculty is also reflected by the student body, with more than 60 nations represented on campus. This multicultural environment, in which creativity and teamwork is much valued, fosters great knowledge exchange and innovation.[3]

With the aim of rekindling science in the Islamic world, KAUST was founded in 2009 and focuses exclusively on graduate education and research, using English as the official language of instruction. It offers programs in Biological and Environmental Sciences and Engineering; Computer, Electrical, and Mathematical Sciences and Engineering; and Physical Sciences and Engineering. The University achieved significant progress in a very short time and is currently among one of the world's most productive universities in terms of research. It was recently announced that KAUST has one of the fastest growing research and citation records in the world right now.[4] As of 2014, QS World University Rankings rated KAUST's research record as 99.9%, which is higher than that of the University of Tokyo (88.6%), Yale University (92.2%), University of Oxford (96.6%), University of California, Berkeley (96.6%), the University of Michigan(97.2%), University of Cambridge (97.9%) and Princeton University (99.5%).[5]

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway read my previous posts dealing with outdated learning methods, too much focus on religion, wars and instability etc. that hampers growth. But all this is changing. The GCC alone has a bigger economy than Turkey and Indonesia combined. If peace arrives in the Arab world and political reforms will take place then the potential will be endless. There is no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

I fully answered your claims about so called 1300 years of science achievements.(which has had no real output except for growing bin ladens, Abu bakr Baghdadis, ISIS rapists, Assadist Child murdurers, ...)

again, FYI:


> About other examples, I could care zero about presidents or prime ministers. Ahmadinejad, Gaddafi, Assad, ... were/are all presidents as well. Not scienstists again, not worth the oxygen they breath in, either.
> 
> About scholars, what else did you expect? when islam has evolved among arabs and persian, clearly the scholars would be from these two nations, not from french or germans or mars. BTW, what kinda achievement is their work? They have only contributed to stupefying of Middle Eastern people. have all of these scholars combined, invented something like an aspirin pill, or something that benefits people, or they just produced garbage and secterian hatred among people by bloodsucking Khoms and zakat money?
> 
> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 99



But, you omitted the topic.
the new topic: (started by yourself)


> Yet still today there are more Arab scientists than Turkic ones and many more successful/influential Arabs than Turkic people.
> 
> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 99



Which is a baseless claim, and Arab world combined(by having 2.5 times population of Turkic world) has had about less than half of scientific output of turkic countries.
Then you omitted the topic and talked about one special university, while we were talking about comparing output of Arabs and turkic world.



al-Hasani said:


> Why are you omitting the topic? For 1300 years Arab science was head and shoulders above Turkic and Mongol (combined). 1300 years. Let alone pre-Islamic times. Remember that Turkic equals Semitic.
> 
> Those are just journals and citations.
> 
> Yes, the same Jews of which 50% of the population are Jews of Arab ancestry. Basically Arabs that practice Judaism instead of Islam or Christianity. What has politics to do with anything? Do Mongols love Turks or what? What if they did not?
> 
> Azerbaijan is number 86 on that list. KSA number 45. KSA has almost 10 times as many journals. But you know that this "ranking" is just about journals mostly from what I can see? Something like patents types are much more useful than many of those journals/papers submitted. Just look at the countries on that ranking outside of top 15.
> 
> What has universities got to do with anything when many of the most successful Arabs are diaspora and when many, if not most, of the most successful Arabs are educated abroad or based abroad?
> 
> Arabs are obviously more influential as a people on almost every field than any other ethnic group from the Muslim world. Those people I mentioned before show this clearly.
> 
> Arabs dominate business, entrepreneurship. finance, sports and politics. I bet that there are also more Arab scientists and scientists of Arab descent that are more influential across the world (in total) than any other Muslim ethnic group.
> 
> We were talking about scientists during the Islamic Age and now you have started about contemporary times. I already mentioned several Arabs working for NSA and even having leading positions. The number of universities do not tell anything about scientists.
> 
> I got no access to any lists for some reason on that link and could not find the more-well known universities in the GCC alone and those I found had no ranking.
> 
> *King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)* (Arabic: جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم و التقنية - كاوست‎ _ǧāmiʿat al-malik ʿabd al-Lāh li-l-ʿulūm wa-t-teqniyya – KAUST_) is a public research university located in Thuwal, Saudi Arabia. KAUST was built and is operated by Saudi Aramco. It has the third largest endowment of any university in the world followingHarvard and Yale, respectively. KAUST is often referred as a new "House of Wisdom" and an "Arab MIT." KAUST has attracted top-notch faculty from all over the world, especially from countries such as USA, Germany, China, Japan, and Italy. The high diversity among the faculty is also reflected by the student body, with more than 60 nations represented on campus. This multicultural environment, in which creativity and teamwork is much valued, fosters great knowledge exchange and innovation.[3]
> 
> With the aim of rekindling science in the Islamic world, KAUST was founded in 2009 and focuses exclusively on graduate education and research, using English as the official language of instruction. It offers programs in Biological and Environmental Sciences and Engineering; Computer, Electrical, and Mathematical Sciences and Engineering; and Physical Sciences and Engineering. The University achieved significant progress in a very short time and is currently among one of the world's most productive universities in terms of research. It was recently announced that KAUST has one of the fastest growing research and citation records in the world right now.[4] As of 2014, QS World University Rankings rated KAUST's research record as 99.9%, which is higher than that of the University of Tokyo (88.6%), Yale University (92.2%), University of Oxford (96.6%), University of California, Berkeley (96.6%), the University of Michigan(97.2%), University of Cambridge (97.9%) and Princeton University (99.5%).[5]
> 
> King Abdullah University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



@al-Hasani 
Anyway, I have found this discussion useless, and harmful for our brotherhood in this forum. Also, need to do personal stuff now, so let's leave the discussion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

What so-called? It's well recognized. Most of those scientists were not even practicing Muslims and often came into conflict with the authorities. They were leading pioneers of their time. Not only in the Islamic world but the world as a whole. The West first became relevant much later. After and during the Renaissance.

It's not a baseless claim as I was talking about influence overall and Arabs are obviously by far the most influential Muslim group of people in politics, business, finance and entrepreneurship. Nobody can deny this.

In terms of actual famous scientists or scientists of Arab descent living abroad they are also found in the abundance. Their success is not credited any Arab country but they are still of Arab origin.

That list is mostly about journals and citations. How is that actual scientific output? According to that list KSA alone is 10 times better than Azerbaijan. Certain Arab countries that have smaller populations than Azerbaijan are more prominent too according to your list.

Something as actual patents submitted is much more useful. Here KSA is above Turkey and the 6 other Turkic countries are nowhere to be seen.

Patents By Country, State, and Year - All Patent Types (December 2013)

Speaking about universities and ACTUAL science and research there then you can see that KAUST is up there with the very best and has had tremendous growth in its 5 years. The results of that university and other universities in the GCC, newly built, will first be known in the upcoming years.

And don't forget that KSA citizens alone have the highest number of students at American universities outside of Chinese, Indians and South Koreans. All countries with WAY bigger populations than KSA, excluding South Korea although they have 2 times the population.

Many of the very best don't ever return to KSA and are based abroad and sometimes they get citizenships and are counted as Americans.

Now comparing other Arab countries with the GCC is wrong because most of the other countries have been engulfed in wars or are ruled by dictators which makes comparisons unfair. Not that the GCC are democracies but it even shows that there is huge room for improvement there. If the Arab world had a similar system like Turkey it would have improved 20 fold by now.
For instance how can a country like Iraq, despite previously having shown great scientific achievements for a ME country (pre 1980's) amount to much nowadays when their country is on fire? @SALMAN AL-FARSI . Similarly Syria and a few others.

Your own Azerbaijan has been part of the USSR for 70 years. USSR as we know was a scientific power only rivaled by the US. You benefitted from that. No Arab country has had such an advantage. There are many factors to look for.

A country like Egypt with almost 100 million people has a huge potential in the field of science with the right political reforms, stability and investments.

Anyway I am not saying that there are not many influential Turks or Turkish scientists (from especially Turkey and smaller extent Azebaijan) but that Charon 2 clown was obviously trolling hard.

Nor do I have a problem with Turks or Mongols but when that clown has been insulting (with no reason) for 3-4 weeks now more or less constantly you can lose your patience. Nobody had insulted Turkey or Turks before he started insulting and trolling heavily. In fact nobody has insulted Turkey here. Despite him insulting KSA and the Arab world constantly.

3-4 quite sectarian Turkish users were writing some nonsense comments and singling-out Arab Shias as Iranian agents (all of them which is obviously pure nonsense) to which I rightly replied that by such logic Turks should worry about Kurds and Alevis. There was no single insult aimed at any Alevis and I even wrote that I do not care about sects yet that clown had to insult for no reason and start a debate like this. Not for the firs time. In the past 3-4 weeks alone he has started 3-4 silly discussions and there insulted Arabs. All started by him. I am yet to quote a post from him to initiative a discussion that he has not started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sorry bro. but, I did not find anything new in your post that I have not replied so far. So, I write a short post.
Also, I severely lack time and need to focus on finishing the papers that I am working on ASAP.
Again, I don't know what achievements you are talking about. These so called achievements(like trying to find a material that converts metals to golds) have had almost zero contribution to science and just translated some greek books. Not much different now for them.
Anyway, if you really think that being invaded(by neighbor country which is supported by two of your other neighbors, and one is the biggest nukes owner of the world) even before you get your independence and form your army, and having 7 billion barrels of oil instead of having 270 billion barrels is an advantage, then kudos for you.
Yet, we have managed to have:
1) Lev Landau, one of top 10 physicists of human history
2) Maryam Mirzakhani, south Azeri recognized as the only women of human history achieving fields medal
3) Ali Javan, a true genius who invented He-Ne laser, something that some of the most top physicist of human history failed to do it, and a person who almost everyone now agrees that deserved Nobel Prize
4) Lotfi Zadeh, One of top 5 five most famous mathematicians of 20th century who invented one the most notable top notch topics of contemporary science, aka fuzzy logics, which has numerous applications in hundreds of branches of sciences.
5) Nima arkani, south Azeri, recently recognized as one of top 20 physicists of the past century by American Physics society and known as the youngest and one of top 5 physicists working on super string theory, the most complicated physics topic.
....

Now, tell me honestly that the whole half a billion arab world in their past, has anything compared to these scientist?

al-Hasani
Again, I have found this discussion useless, and harmful for our brotherhood in this forum. Also, need to do personal stuff now, so let's leave the discussion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Irfan Baloch said:


> View attachment 138274
> 
> 
> Free Syrian Army Gets Fresh Batch of Chinese FN-6 Anti-Air Missiles | Global Military Review
> 
> 
> I wonder, who paid for them? how did they find their way to these cousins of ISIS terrorists oh sorry I mean FSA peacekeepers? once these MANPADs will eventually make their way into the hands of ISIS then the world will blame Pakistan and China for spreading terrorism but the ones who procured these weapons for their brothers in faith will remain all smug, safe and not blamed.



Kya isiko hi bali ka bakra banna kahte hai??On a serious note bhai,this Frankenstein will bite those sympathizers in their arses very soon,that's a given.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabs had a much, much bigger scientific output for 1300 years during the Islamic era than Turkic peoples. Everyone knows it. And let me remind you of the fact that Turkic peoples correspondents to Semitic peoples. Let alone pre-Islamic times when what is now the Arab world was the most developed for millenniums.

Now today those achievements are not very impressive but back then they certainly were. Just like in 1000 years time what was achieved today would be considered not very impressive yet historians would not have that view because we have to look at the time period discusses.

Greek knowledge was already totally outdated when Islam appeared. Civilizations that followed were at a higher scientific level and before Greeks came to existence there were highly developed (for the time) civilizations in what is now the Arab world. Many great inventions were made during the Islamic era which cannot be denied.

I was talking about an advantage in the sense of you being part of a scientific power (USSR). Don't tell me that this did not help you guys.

Lev Landau was a Jew. Not a Turk.

What is the field of Maryam?

I don't know Ali Javan but he indeed seems like a very talented scientist.

I just googled that Lofti Zadeh and it says that his mother is Jewish. Which makes him an Jew according to Jewish law and traditions.

Well done to that Nima Arkani dude. Maybe he can get a Nobel one day.

Anyway I can also mention a few well-known Arab scientists (contemporary because old are very easy to find in abundance)



Ahmed Zewail "father of femtochemistry) and 1999 Nobel Prize winner in chemistry.

Farouk El-Baz a key member of Project Apollo and NASA who played a crucial role in the exploration of the Moon. Heavily involved in the first moon landings.

Jim al-Khalili, a famous theoretical physicist and many times award winner.

Omar Yaghi, famous Jordanian-American chemist specialized in molecur biology and currently a professor at the University of Berkeley.

Hayat Sindi a well-known Saudi Arabian medical scientist with major contributions to point-of-care medical testing and biotechnology. Professor at Cambridge University.

Ibtesam Badhrees a Saudi Arabian physicist working for CERN and excels in Experimental Elementary Particle Physics, Astrophysics, Medical Physics and Nuclear Physics. She was recently named the Physicist of the Month by the American Physical Society.

Ali Moustafa Mosharafa was a theoretical physicist and he contributed to the development of the quantum theory as well as the theory of relativity and and corresponded with Albert Einstein.

Abdul Jabbar Abdullah a famous Iraqi wawe theory physicist and dynamical meteorologist. Affiliated with MIT and a student of Albert Einstein.

Waleed al-Salam, a mathematician who introduced several mathematical theories and who was instrumental in hyper-geometry and orthogonal polynomials.

Abdul Jerri Iraqi American physicist and mathematician recognzied for his contribution to information theory and the understanding of the Gibbs Phenomenon.

Shadia Habbal a Syrian astronomer and physicist playing a key role in the establishment of the NASA Solar Probe Plus which if launched will be the first spacecraft to fly into the solar corona.

There are many, many more. None form the Arab diaspora outside Jim al-Khalili. So I don't count those of Arab descent whose achievements are done under other flags.

All of that despite countless of dictatorship, countless of wars, lack of founds, stigma of countering Islamic thoughts (biggest problem of the spread of science in the Arab world) that has even hindered my generation greatly (still a big problem in many Arab countries) and even much more so my father's and grandfather's generations while this was never a problem in the Soviet Union) etc. Practically all women excluded from education until 2-3 generations ago in large scale. Only in some Arab countries moreover was that even possible. So this is the reason why the Arab world is not close to its former great scientific output (of that time). But I am hopeful that this will change soon and when it does there will be a poll of 500 million people to chose from but I think that this can only be realistic in a few decades from now and not only years. Certainly there is an enormous potential that has been wasted for generations now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

you guys are derailing the thread, get back to news and updates about the situation in Syria please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

United said:


>



Speaking about science and progress then this is obviously impossible or very difficult in dictatorships and the Arab world has for a long time been ruled by such. Yet despite that you have quite a few successful Syrian scientists and Syrians that have contributed to knowledge.

But to return to the Syrian conflict then what is said on that photo is correct. If Al-Assad cared for his country the slightest and for progress in Syria he would have stepped down just like Ben Ali in Tunisia and Mubarak in Egypt did. This saved both of those countries from a lot of trouble. Now the last thing the ordinary Syrian will think about after the war is science. Just like the Iraqis have not had time for that for 40 straight years almost. Like the Lebanese. Palestinians. Yemenis. Only us in the GCC have had stability but we had small populations until recently and conservative governments where science was looked down upon if it conflicted with Islamic teachings and women had difficulties with access to schools not more than a few decades ago. Basically half of the population excluded. Nor were we colonies or part of colonial powers that invested in our lands like other colonies.

Meanwhile the Arab diaspora is very successful on all fronts. Wonder why?! Yet people wonder why Arabs are not able to spit world class scientists out every year like once before.

If KSA had been a British colony for almost 100 years like India for instance or just a Western colony things would have looked much, much more differently. Same song with all Arab countries almost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Oublious said:


> Why are you indians backing assad? Ther are more dangerous conflicts in Asia and yet indians are coming talking about like they are affected by? Indians make this subject and other middle east with ther oppraching really lunatic. Wahabi propagand? did you ever now something about syria before the war? They are jumbing in every topic about the war in middle east with out using ther brain.
> 
> ther was never a wahabistic infleunce in syria.And stil ever person who going to syria to fight against assad and iraq are not wahabi.



Indians back Assad because for us,a dictator is always a thousand times better than a bunch of illiterate barbarian cutthroats - Period.Just take a look at the countries like Iraq,Libya etc which had been governed by so called dictators and compare the present situation with the earlier times and you will get our point.Both of these countries have more or less gone to the dogs due to the resultant power vacuum created by the removal of those so called dictators,these countries are literally fu*ked and you call this revolution!!
We do not have to be directly affected by what's happening in there to have a debate on the situation.In this case we sympathize with the Syrian people because we have suffered from and battled against this same kind of enemy now being faced by the Syrians and Iraqis.
And as for Wahhabi,no one said that the Syrian people were Wahhabi or radicalized,when we talk about Wahhabi terror,we speak about various terror groups (whom you say 'Peace fighters') like the Nusra or the ISIS et al and not about the common Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> Indians back Assad because for us,a dictator is always a thousand times better than a bunch of illiterate barbarian cutthroats - Period.Just take a look at the countries like Iraq,Lebanon etc which had been governed by so called dictators and compare the present situation with the earlier times and you will get our point.Both of these countries have more or less gone to the dogs due to the resultant power vacuum created by the removal of those so called dictators,these countries are literally fu*ked and you call this revolution!!
> We do not have to be directly affected by what's happening in there to have a debate on the situation.In this case we sympathize with the Syrian people because we have suffered from and battled against this same kind of enemy now being faced by the Syrians and Iraqis.
> And as for Wahhabi,no one said that the Syrian people were Wahhabi or radicalized,when we talk about Wahhabi terror,we speak about various terror groups (whom you say 'Peace fighters') like the Nusra or the ISIS et al and not about the common Syrian people.



Bunch of nonsense. Lebanon has not been governed by any dictators. It's one of the most democratic states in the Muslim world despite being one of the most diverse and bordering conflict areas.

What do you expect when there is a civil war? Countries are supposed to be "fucked" during wars. Which are just a bunch of criminals who use Islam as a card of influence. Nusra and ISIS are a tiny part of the Syrian opposition that opposed Al-Assad. Most Syrians are just not armed and are now caught between two evils. If they had a choice they would say "to hell with both parties that have destroyed Syria".

In a perfect world people should stop supporting both Al-Assad and his terror regime and ISIS/Nusra and other extremists but instead work for a Syria free of those two extreme sides. Extremists always hijack genuine revolutions it seems in the ME and third world countries. A shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Bunch of nonsense. Lebanon has not been governed by any dictators. It's one of the most democratic states in the Muslim world despite being one of the most diverse and bordering conflict areas.
> 
> What do you expect when there is a civil war? Countries are supposed to be "fucked" during wars. Which are just a bunch of criminals who use Islam as a card of influence. Nusra and ISIS are a tiny part of the Syrian opposition that opposed Al-Assad. Most Syrians are just not armed and are now caught between two evils. If they had a choice they would say "to hell with both parties that have destroyed Syria".
> 
> In a perfect world people should stop supporting both Al-Assad and his terror regime and ISIS/Nusra and other extremists but instead work for a Syria free of those two extreme sides. Extremists always hijack genuine revolutions it seems in the ME and third world countries. A shame.



I'm very sorry man,I meant to say Libya and not Lebanon.

Nusra and ISIS may be small part of the opposition but they are a part indeed,a very significant part.And besides,terming the FSA as moderate is a joke to be honest.I mean those who can take out heart from a corpse and then it eat it or behead and dismember a human being in cold blood in a ritualistic sacrificial manner can be termed anything but a moderate!!They are just terrorists and buddy,there is no good or bad terrorist.Only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.Discriminating them as good or bad as your 'interests' suit you may work in the short term but it will have devastating consequences in the long run.Just ask your Pakistani friends,look what it has done to their economy and their country as a whole!!Finally it seems they have come to realize this fact.

And as for the last section of your post,couldn't agree more.But the problem is,as you said,we do not live in a perfect/ideal world.The peaceful revolution has been hijacked by the extremists due to the wrong doings of Mr Assad but you can not simply choose a bunch of terrorists to run a country!!In this world,you can not choose between good and evil (in most cases) but the between the bigger and lesser evil.And in this case,President Assad is the lesser evil,at least much less virulent compared to other factions like the Nusra or ISIS or even the FSA whose rank and files have now swelled with outsiders who simply do not care about the common Syrians.And the Syrians themselves have seem to understand this and have already came in terms with it when they had chosen Bashar al-Assad for one more term in the election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Arabs had a much, much bigger scientific output for 1300 years during the Islamic era than Turkic peoples. Everyone knows it. And let me remind you of the fact that Turkic peoples correspondents to Semitic peoples. Let alone pre-Islamic times when what is now the Arab world was the most developed for millenniums.
> 
> Now today those achievements are not very impressive but back then they certainly were. Just like in 1000 years time what was achieved today would be considered not very impressive yet historians would not have that view because we have to look at the time period discusses.
> 
> Greek knowledge was already totally outdated when Islam appeared. Civilizations that followed were at a higher scientific level and before Greeks came to existence there were highly developed (for the time) civilizations in what is now the Arab world. Many great inventions were made during the Islamic era which cannot be denied.
> 
> I was talking about an advantage in the sense of you being part of a scientific power (USSR). Don't tell me that this did not help you guys.
> 
> Lev Landau was a Jew. Not a Turk.
> 
> What is the field of Maryam?
> 
> I don't know Ali Javan but he indeed seems like a very talented scientist.
> 
> I just googled that Lofti Zadeh and it says that his mother is Jewish. Which makes him an Jew according to Jewish law and traditions.
> 
> Well done to that Nima Arkani dude. Maybe he can get a Nobel one day.
> 
> Anyway I can also mention a few well-known Arab scientists (contemporary because old are very easy to find in abundance)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Zewail "father of femtochemistry) and 1999 Nobel Prize winner in chemistry.
> 
> Farouk El-Baz a key member of Project Apollo and NASA who played a crucial role in the exploration of the Moon. Heavily involved in the first moon landings.
> 
> Jim al-Khalili, a famous theoretical physicist and many times award winner.
> 
> Omar Yaghi, famous Jordanian-American chemist specialized in molecur biology and currently a professor at the University of Berkeley.
> 
> Hayat Sindi a well-known Saudi Arabian medical scientist with major contributions to point-of-care medical testing and biotechnology. Professor at Cambridge University.
> 
> Ibtesam Badhrees a Saudi Arabian physicist working for CERN and excels in Experimental Elementary Particle Physics, Astrophysics, Medical Physics and Nuclear Physics. She was recently named the Physicist of the Month by the American Physical Society.
> 
> Ali Moustafa Mosharafa was a theoretical physicist and he contributed to the development of the quantum theory as well as the theory of relativity and and corresponded with Albert Einstein.
> 
> Abdul Jabbar Abdullah a famous Iraqi wawe theory physicist and dynamical meteorologist. Affiliated with MIT and a student of Albert Einstein.
> 
> Waleed al-Salam, a mathematician who introduced several mathematical theories and who was instrumental in hyper-geometry and orthogonal polynomials.
> 
> Abdul Jerri Iraqi American physicist and mathematician recognzied for his contribution to information theory and the understanding of the Gibbs Phenomenon.
> 
> Shadia Habbal a Syrian astronomer and physicist playing a key role in the establishment of the NASA Solar Probe Plus which if launched will be the first spacecraft to fly into the solar corona.
> 
> There are many, many more. None form the Arab diaspora outside Jim al-Khalili. So I don't count those of Arab descent whose achievements are done under other flags.
> 
> All of that despite countless of dictatorship, countless of wars, lack of founds, stigma of countering Islamic thoughts (biggest problem of the spread of science in the Arab world) that has even hindered my generation greatly (still a big problem in many Arab countries) and even much more so my father's and grandfather's generations while this was never a problem in the Soviet Union) etc. Practically all women excluded from education until 2-3 generations ago in large scale. Only in some Arab countries moreover was that even possible. So this is the reason why the Arab world is not close to its former great scientific output (of that time). But I am hopeful that this will change soon and when it does there will be a poll of 500 million people to chose from but I think that this can only be realistic in a few decades from now and not only years. Certainly there is an enormous potential that has been wasted for generations now.



She has done amazing researches on Topology, and Riemann Surfaces.
Anyway, when a person has born, lived, and even his alma mater is Baku State University, is not considered an Azerbaijani?
I don't know why these Yemen jews, for example, don't have any top scientists, while the Azeri ones are nobel prize winners. it rings some bell in ones mind.

Never mind.


Anyway, to summarize yours and mine list:

Arab World:
Number of Physics Nobel literatures: 0
Number of Fields medals: 0 
Total Number of Nobel literatures: 1
Number of Innovators: 0
Number of new proposed major scientific fields: 0
Number of top 10 Alive Physicists, Chemists, Biologists, ... : 0
Total Population: Half a billion
Oil Reserves: 700+ billion barrels


Azerbaijan:
Number of Physics Nobel literatures: 1
Number of Fields medals: 1 
Total Number of Nobel literatures: 1
Number of Innovators: 2
Number of new proposed major scientific fields: 1
Number of top 10 Alive Physicists, Chemists, Biologists, ... : 4
Total Population: 30 million
Oil Reserves: 7 billion barrels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> I'm very sorry man,I meant to say Libya and not Lebanon.
> 
> Nusra and ISIS may be small part of the opposition but they are a part indeed,a very significant part.And besides,terming the FSA as moderate is a joke to be honest.I mean those who can take out heart from a corpse and then it eat it or behead and dismember a human being in cold blood in a ritualistic sacrificial manner can be termed anything but a moderate!!They are just terrorists and buddy,there is no good or bad terrorist.Only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.Discriminating them as good or bad as your 'interests' suit you may work in the short term but it will have devastating consequences in the long run.Just ask your Pakistani friends,look what it has done to their economy and their country as a whole!!Finally it seems they have come to realize this fact.
> 
> And as for the last section of your post,couldn't agree more.But the problem is,as you said,we do not live in a perfect/ideal world.The peaceful revolution has been hijacked by the extremists due to the wrong doings of Mr Assad but you can not simply choose a bunch of terrorists to run a country!!In this world,you can not choose between good and evil (in most cases) but the between the bigger and lesser evil.And in this case,President Assad is the lesser evil,at least much less virulent compared to other factions like the Nusra or ISIS or even the FSA whose rank and files have now swelled with outsiders who simply do not care about the common Syrians.And the Syrians themselves have seem to understand this and have already came in terms with it when they had chosen Bashar al-Assad for one more term in the election.



Fair enough. No problem. I just don't like when people act like experts on issues that they know little about.

FSA is moderate compared to what the Al-Assad regime has been doing. Are you even aware of the fact that the Al-Assad regime has killed FAR more civilians than ISIS itself?

For a fighting force in this civil war FSA are moderate as anything can be.

The reason why ISIS and Nusra (they don't really exist anymore) got so much support was due to the silence of the international community. You either had a choice of being barrel bombed or jointing them.

@rmi5

You just made your own nonsense list there after I mentioned twice as many influential Arab scientists. 2 out of your 5 examples were not Turks even but Jews.

Maybe because there are only 500.000 Yemeni Jews and many of them came to Israel fairly recently and from an impoverished country while Eastern European Jews came from Europe which is 100 times more developed than ME? Let alone the ME 100 years ago that had 1 or 2 Universities……

Anyway let's leave it. Arab/Semitic contribution to humanity has still been greater than the Turkic one. Much, much, much greater. In the future this will be the same. It's just a question of inevitable changes in the Arab world. As I already explained and as most will agree with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Fair enough. No problem. I just don't like when people act like experts on issues that they know little about.
> 
> FSA is moderate compared to what the Al-Assad regime has been doing. Are you even aware of the fact that the Al-Assad regime has killed FAR more civilians than ISIS itself?
> 
> For a fighting force in this civil war FSA are moderate as anything can be.
> 
> The reason why ISIS and Nusra (they don't really exist anymore) got so much support was due to the silence of the international community. You either had a choice of being barrel bombed or jointing them.



I didn't understand you properly when you said that ISIS and Nusra do not really exist anymore,can you please elaborate this a bit??Thank you.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You just made your own nonsense list there after I mentioned twice as many influential Arab scientists. 2 out of your 5 examples were not Turks even but Jews.
> 
> Maybe because there are only 500.000 Yemeni Jews and many of them came to Israel fairly recently and from an impoverished country while Eastern European Jews came from Europe which is 100 times more developed than ME? Let alone the ME 100 years ago that had 1 or 2 Universities……
> 
> Anyway let's leave it. Arab/Semitic contribution to humanity has still been greater than the Turkic one. Much, much, much greater. In the future this will be the same. It's just a question of inevitable changes in the Arab world. As I already explained and as most will agree with.



well İ did not insult you, but your list was really non-sense to be fair. You just forgot to add a few arabs who have visited Cambridge from 100 miles away or from google maps. Yet, if I wanted to make a long list with irrelevant people, I could have made it 10 times longer than yours. But it is childish.
Anyway, Have Semites, meaning jews(who you claim in other threads to be 99% european and non-related to ME) contributed to science? Yes
Have Arabs contributed anything to science? Just one Arab (an Egyptian) has done so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> I didn't understand you properly when you said that ISIS and Nusra do not really exist anymore,can you please elaborate this a bit??Thank you.



I meant that Al-Nusra are heavily wakened compared to earlier times. They hardly play any major role on the ground. Most members have either been killed, deflected to ISIS, been captured, been heavily wounded or left the conflict altogether. In terms of the extremists then ISIS are the by far the most dominant force.

The problem was that they even have become so big to begin with. It's totally insane to think about it. A group that was close to being eliminated (or at least could only do relatively small hit and run attacks and occasional bombings in Iraq less than 4-3 years ago) now control half of Iraq and almost half of Syria. It just shows how many **** ups the regional countries and international powers have made and how hopeless the locals have been to even remotely try and join hands with them.

If this conflict was dealt with earlier as in Libya (which itself was not a perfect operation) a lot of this could have been avoided.

I wonder what historians and military analysts will say about this conflict in 10-15 years time.

@rmi5

Not interested in trolling. You got everything on that other page. You can also think that Turks played a much bigger scientific role during 1300 years of Islamic history and pre-Islamic history too even if that's what you want.

I have never claimed that 99% of all Jews are from Europe so that is also false. Makes no sense when half of the world's Jews are from the Arab world originally. But let's leave that too and say that you are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

al-Hasani said:


> Your own Azerbaijan has been part of the USSR for 70 years. USSR as we know was a scientific power only rivaled by the US. You benefitted from that. No Arab country has had such an advantage. There are many factors to look for.



oh my god , what a total idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Azeri440 said:


> oh my god , what a total idiot.



Yes, so you are telling me that USSR was not second to the US only in science and that USSR did not invest in the school system of Azerbaijan etc. and all the other conquered areas and that it did not improve it, improve the literacy levels etc. Or are you going to claim or insinuate to our great fun (just like that Charon 2 moron tried to make it sound like Turks and Mongols, who both had an insignificant scientific output during Islamic times (1300 years) compared to Arabs and pre-Islamic times even more so compared to us Semites) that the school system of Azerbaijan was already developed before it was conquered by USSR?

The oldest university in Azerbaijan was founded in 1919. By then Russia was already a technological power of that era relatively speaking compared to the remaining world.

You can deny it as much as Indians denying the technological leftovers of the Brits.


----------



## rmi5

@Azeri440 tone it down bro 
@al-Hasani Yes, we already have schools like Rushdiyeh in South and similar educational centers in North.
Also,* in 1919, Azerbaijan was an independent country, and not part of Russia.*
Also, 3 of 5 persons that I mentioned were South Azeri,(the fourth one also raised in south) and did not have such USSR impact as you claim. Logically, it means that USSR impact has been more destructive than anything close to constructive. No need to add the war imposed on us after as an outcome of soviet collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

I love it when Turks and Arabs fight, for a change


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @Azeri440 tone it down bro
> @al-Hasani Yes, we already have schools like Rushdiyeh in South and similar educational centers in North.
> Also,* in 1919, Azerbaijan was an independent country, and not part of Russia.*
> Also, 3 of 5 persons that I mentioned were South Azeri,(the fourth one also raised in south) and did not have such USSR impact as you claim. Logically, it means that USSR impact has been more destructive than anything close to constructive.



Every Muslim country had educational centers before those modern universities emerged they were just not any match for what was present in Russia or Europe at the same time. The Muslim/Non Western world back then was a poor and illiterate backwater and Azerbaijan was not any different in the wider picture.

Yes, independence from Russia for a short while. 2 years if I am not wrong. Not an expert on Azerbaijani history.

Azerbaijan Democratic Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which itself was a Russian client state if I am not wrong.

Still in 1920 Azerbaijan cheesed to exist and became a part of USSR. Claiming that Azerbaijan did not benefit from USSR in terms of education, school system and science is complete bogus that nobody can accept.

@ResurgentIran

You must have been happy about me recognizing those 4 Persians on that list since you thanked those posts.

It's not actually a fight (I don't care) it was just started by that Charon 2 moron that can't keep quite from spreading his nonsense and from insulting first just to cry afterwards when we gets the same treat.


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> @Azeri440 tone it down bro
> @al-Hasani Yes, we already have schools like Rushdiyeh in South and similar educational centers in North.
> Also,* in 1919, Azerbaijan was an independent country, and not part of Russia.*
> Also, 3 of 5 persons that I mentioned were South Azeri,(the fourth one also raised in south) and did not have such USSR impact as you claim. Logically, it means that USSR impact has been more destructive than anything close to constructive. No need to add the war imposed on us after as an outcome of soviet collapse.



There is no such thing called South Azerbaijan.
That price winner is Iranian. Iranian Azaris have nothing in common with those Turko-Slavic (soviet) hybrids in Republic of Azargayjan. lol


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

I don't understand how you can talk with that shasgool ape, let alone debate with him. You have a lot of patience man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Every Muslim country had educational centers before those modern universities emerged they were just not any match for what was present in Russia or Europe at the same time. The Muslim/Non Western world back then was a poor and illiterate backwater and Azerbaijan was not any different in the wider picture.
> 
> Yes, independence from Russia for a short while. 2 years if I am not wrong. Not an expert on Azerbaijani history.
> 
> Azerbaijan Democratic Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Which itself was a Russian client state if I am not wrong.
> 
> Still in 1920 Azerbaijan cheesed to exist and became a part of USSR. Claiming that Azerbaijan did not benefit from USSR in terms of education, school system and science is complete bogus that nobody can accept.



We are of course different from other so called muslim countries:

First parliamentary republic in the entire Greater Middle East (ADR, the democratic nation-state founded in May 1918)
First Greater Middle East nation to give women the right to vote (1919)
First opera
First balet
First cinematography in the Muslim world (1897)
First Latin-based alphabet among Turkic nations (1920s)
First women's college
First Christian Church in the Caucasus (Kish village, near Sheki)
First cosmonaut

First in the world:

First Space General (see Lt-Gen. Kerim Kerimov)
First oil well drilled (1848, in Bibi-Heybat)
First kerosene plant (1863)
First offshore oil field developed (1923)


Also, we are the most secular country with muslim majority. Only 8 percent of Azerbaijanis really care for religion which is the lowest among all muslim countries and shows we are the most sane one.



ResurgentIran said:


> There is no such thing called South Azerbaijan.
> That price winner is Iranian. Iranian Azaris have nothing in common with those Turko-Slavic (soviet) hybrids in Republic of Azargayjan. lol


How much desperate (Dast Be Khaayeh) a person can be?  
Your posts are interesting from this point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> We are of course different from other so called muslim countries:
> 
> First parliamentary republic in the entire Greater Middle East (ADR, the democratic nation-state founded in May 1918)
> First Greater Middle East nation to give women the right to vote (1919)
> First opera
> First balet
> First cinematography in the Muslim world (1897)
> First Latin-based alphabet among Turkic nations (1920s)
> First women's college
> First Christian Church in the Caucasus (Kish village, near Sheki)
> First cosmonaut
> 
> First in the world:
> 
> First Space General (see Lt-Gen. Kerim Kerimov)
> First oil well drilled (1848, in Bibi-Heybat)
> First kerosene plant (1863)
> First offshore oil field developed (1923)
> 
> 
> Also, we are the most secular country with muslim majority. Only 8 percent of Azerbaijanis really care for religion which is the lowest among all muslim countries and shows we are the most sane one.



Your secularism is a result of Soviet atheist influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> I don't understand how you can talk with that shasgool ape, let alone debate with him. You have a lot of patience man.



You are right bro. I need to go to sleep, istead. good night every one


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> We are of course different from other so called muslim countries:
> 
> First parliamentary republic in the entire Greater Middle East (ADR, the democratic nation-state founded in May 1918)
> First Greater Middle East nation to give women the right to vote (1919)
> First opera
> First balet
> First cinematography in the Muslim world (1897)
> First Latin-based alphabet among Turkic nations (1920s)
> First women's college
> First Christian Church in the Caucasus (Kish village, near Sheki)
> First cosmonaut
> 
> First in the world:
> 
> First Space General (see Lt-Gen. Kerim Kerimov)
> First oil well drilled (1848, in Bibi-Heybat)
> First kerosene plant (1863)
> First offshore oil field developed (1923)
> 
> 
> Also, we are the most secular country with muslim majority. Only 8 percent of Azerbaijanis really care for religion which is the lowest among all muslim countries and shows we are the most sane one.



Yes and most other things happened a few decades later in most of the ME. This has no big meaning in the wider picture.

Azerbaijan did not exist before 1918. It was part of the Russian Empire. Which obviously was more developed than anything located in the Muslim world. Anyway I don't see any sources for many of those claims and it would surprise me a lot if old colonies such as India and Egypt did not get those things at a similar time period. Or Indonesia etc.

Let alone Albania or Bosnia.

I think that Albanians are more secular.

Anyway do you deny that the Azerbaijani school system benefitted from being a part of the USSR for 70 years?



ResurgentIran said:


> Your secularism is a result of Soviet atheist influence.



Precisely. Same thing with the Russified Central Asian states. Before Soviet influence Islamic law ruled supreme. Like anywhere else in the Muslim world.

So as we can see then being under Russian rule/influence had its positives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> Your secularism is a result of Soviet atheist influence.


No, it's a reason of your majestic presence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> I meant that Al-Nusra are heavily wakened compared to earlier times. They hardly play any major role on the ground. Most members have either been killed, deflected to ISIS, been captured, been heavily wounded or left the conflict altogether. In terms of the extremists then ISIS are the by far the most dominant force.
> 
> The problem was that they even have become so big to begin with. It's totally insane to think about it. A group that was close to being eliminated (or at least could only do relatively small hit and run attacks and occasional bombings in Iraq less than 4-3 years ago) now control half of Iraq and almost half of Syria. It just shows how many **** ups the regional countries and international powers have made and how hopeless the locals have been to even remotely try and join hands with them.
> 
> If this conflict was dealt with earlier as in Libya (which itself was not a perfect operation) a lot of this could have been avoided.
> 
> I wonder what historians and military analysts will say about this conflict in 10-15 years time.




This all happened largely due to the incompetence of Maliqi government and failure of the Iraqi Army to fight as a coherent body,instead of standing their ground they chose to defect en mass leaving all their equipment behind for the ISIS to capture,especially in the earlier days.And this new Iraqi Army was supposed to be trained by and equipped like the so called BEST in the world!!


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> This all happened largely due to the incompetence of Maliqi government and failure of the Iraqi Army to fight as a coherent body,instead of standing their ground they chose to defect en mass leaving all their equipment behind for the ISIS to capture,especially in the earlier days.And this new Iraqi Army was supposed to be trained by and equipped like the so called BEST in the world!!



Too simple. Look at Syria next door. Obviously it did not help that the Iraqi army performed this badly. Of course Maliki being an incompetent retard has to take a lot of the blame. Hence why his own Islamist party eventually removed him or basically staged a coup d'état.

The Iraqi army was never that well equipped. They practically had no air force until recently. The Americans did not trust Maliki due to his close ties with the regime in Iran. The Americans also feared that something like this could happen so they were reluctant. Can't blame them really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Yes and most other things happened a few decades later in most of the ME. This has no big meaning in the wider picture.
> 
> Azerbaijan did not exist before 1918. It was part of the Russian Empire. Which obviously was more developed than anything located in the Muslim world. Anyway I don't see any sources for many of those claims and it would surprise me a lot if old colonies such as India and Egypt did not get those things at a similar time period. Or Indonesia etc.
> 
> Let alone Albania or Bosnia.
> 
> I think that Albanians are more secular.
> 
> Anyway do you deny that the Azerbaijani school system benefitted from being a part of the USSR for 70 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. Same thing with the Russified Central Asian states. Before Soviet influence Islamic law ruled supreme. Like anywhere else in the Muslim world.
> 
> So as we can see then being under Russian rule/influence had its positives.



For rmi5 being such a proud Azeri, he sure likes to deny a lot of his own history. This is strange lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> For rmi5 being such a proud Azeri, he sure likes to deny a lot of his own history. This is strange lol



There is no denying it as it is obvious for all and it can be read easily by conducting a simple google search. Many of those claims are unsourced and it would not surprise me if they occurred almost simultaneously in countries such as Lebanon, Egypt, India (had a huge Muslim population), Indonesia, Albania, Bosnia (which was ruled by the Austrians back then) etc.

Anyway all those achievements are thanks to Russian/Soviet influence. That's also obvious.

Just like the Brits gave a lot to the South Asians in terms of military traditions (their entire militaries are modeled after the British model), infrastructure etc. Who built all the infrastructure, roads, railways, savage systems, gave them democracy, a parliament etc. Brits obviously.

@Desert Fox will confirm this. He has a good grasp of history as well and recognizes the great European influence.

Also Azerbaijan did not exist before 1918. It was officially part of the Russian Empire and I don't know about a country called Azerbaijan before 1918.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Too simple. Look at Syria next door. Obviously it did not help that the Iraqi army performed this badly. Of course Maliki being an incompetent retard has to take a lot of the blame. Hence why his own Islamist party eventually removed him or basically staged a coup d'état.
> 
> The Iraqi army was never that well equipped. They practically had no air force until recently.



Well,that's true but compared to the Syrian Army,the new Iraqi Army is better equipped with better tanks and other armored vehicles and also in terms infantry equipment.And by the time the ISIS entered into Syria,Syrian Army was already preoccupied and overstretched,and also battle fatigued to some extent.It's not like the later hasn't shown incompetence at all,they just happen to be a bit better and has gained more experienc than the former due to their earlier fight against FSA and Al Nusra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> Well,that's true but compared to the Syrian Army,the new Iraqi Army is better equipped with better tanks and other armored vehicles and also in terms infantry equipment.And by the time the ISIS entered into Syria,Syrian Army was already preoccupied and overstretched,and also battle fatigued to some extent.It's not like the later hasn't shown incompetence at all,they just happen to be a bit better and has gained more experienc than the former due to their earlier fight against FSA and Al Nusra.



Well on certain fronts. Syrian having an air force (as humble at it was/is) is a huge advantage. That they have used to their advantage for a very long time now. Air bombardments and barrel bombings say hello.

True about Daesh taking advantage of the civil war in Syria. My impression is that the Syrian army, still being ruled by a very centralized regime when the civil war erupted, was in a much better state than the Iraqi army which was basically starting from scratch after the army was disallowed in 2003.

Well then the vital Russian support. We have to remember that.

Anyway it's a pretty shitty situation right now and there are not really many sane parties left. Outside the ordinary man and woman that just wants peace. I still believe that Al-Assad has lost all his legitimacy and that there should be a real and fair election once a ceasefire is found or something. It's the ME for you though so expect the worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> There is no denying it as it is obvious for all and it can be read easily by conducting a simple google search. Many of those claims are unsourced and it would not surprise me if they occurred almost simultaneously in countries such as Lebanon, Egypt, India (had a huge Muslim population), Indonesia, Albania, Bosnia (which was ruled by the Austrians back then) etc.
> 
> Anyway all those achievements are thanks to Russian/Soviet influence. That's also obvious.
> 
> Just like the Brits gave a lot to the South Asians in terms of military traditions (their entire militaries are modeled after the British model), infrastructure etc. Who built all the infrastructure, roads, railways, savage systems, gave them democracy, a parliament etc. Brits obviously.
> 
> @Desert Fox will confirm this. He has a good grasp of history as well and recognizes the great European influence.
> 
> Also Azerbaijan did not exist before 1918. It was officially part of the Russian Empire and I don't know about a country called Azerbaijan before 1918.


Hasani, you don't need to talk BS, when you have no idea of our history.
At least, when one hears the name Azerbaijan, it reminds him of Song contests, Caucasus mountains, and such stuff. While the word arab or mullahstan reminds every one of deserts, bin laden, suicide attacks, war, drought, terrorism, women abuse, rape , ...
Obviously we are different from each other, no matter of how much dirt you try to throw at us, to make us look like yours.
Although I tried to have a civilized conversation with you, you showed yourself and turned it into trolling and insulting, ... 
have fun with your fellow arab and akhound friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Hasani, you don't need to talk BS, when you have no idea of our history.
> At least, when one hears the name Azerbaijan, it reminds him of Song contests, Caucasus mountains, and such stuff. While the word arab or mullahstan reminds every one of deserts, bin laden, suicide attacks, war, drought, terrorism, women abuse, rape , ...
> Obviously we are different from each other, no matter of how much dirt you try to throw at us, to make us look like yours.
> Although I tried to have a civilized conversation with you, you showed yourself and turned it into trolling and insulting, ...
> have fun with your fellow arab and akhound friends.



Why are you angry when somebody writes historical facts? Can you counter anything I said? Obviously not. Instead you began trolling. I think that you are very mistaken if that's what people think when they hear the name of Egypt, Lebanon, UAE, Oman and countless of other Arab states. I also believe that you are deluded if you think that Azerbaijan is seen as a paradise. In Western Europe everything east of Poland is considered Borat land. Even Central European states such as Poland have a bad reputation then think about Azerbaijan 3000 km away to the Southeast. Located next to Iran and not far away from Kazakhstan etc.

When people think about Caucaus they think about wars. Chechnya, Azerbaijan-Armenia, Georgia etc.

The Eurovision was a huge PR failure for Azerbaijan. The Western media focused on the dictatorship. Just use Google.

Your compatriot was the one that went personal and I don't remember getting personal. In fact you are clearly the one that is butthurt as seen here and by your creative lists before, LOL.

Anyway you can be butthurt for all I care. I don't have any problem with you or small Azerbaijan. It plays no role in either the Arab world or any major role in Europe. Those parts of the world that I hold dear.

Me and @ResurgentIran have had many silly discussions in the past but we respect each other and I consider him as a friend here.

Er det ikke rigtigt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Why are you angry when somebody writes historical facts? Can you counter anything I said? Obviously not. Instead you began trolling. I think that you are very mistaken if that's what people think when they hear the name of Egypt, Lebanon, UAE, Oman and countless of other Arab states. I also believe that you are deluded if you think that Azerbaijan is seen as a paradise. In Western Europe everything east of Poland is considered Borat land. Even Central European states such as Poland have a bad reputation then think about Azerbaijan 3000 km away to the Southeast. Located next to Iran and not far away from Kazakhstan etc.
> 
> When people think about Caucaus they think about wars. Chechnya, Azerbaijan-Armenia, Georgia etc.
> 
> The Eurovision was a huge PR failure for Azerbaijan. The Western media focused on the dictatorship. Just use Google.
> 
> Your compatriot was the one that went personal and I don't remember getting personal. In fact you are clearly the one that is butthurt as seen here and by your creative lists before, LOL.
> 
> Anyway you can be butthurt for all I care. I don't have any problem with you or small Azerbaijan. It plays no role in either the Arab world or Europe. Those parts of the world that I hold dear.
> 
> Me and @ResurgentIran have had many silly discussions in the past but we respect each other and I consider him as a friend here.
> 
> Er det ikke rigtigt?



The majority of the world when they hear the word "Azerbaijan" the only thing that comes to mind is that it is being ruled with an iron-fist. A corrupt dictatorship which many Azerbaijanis themselves despite. rmi5 likes to think he is more advanced and progressive than other Middle Easterners, but the reality support the facts that his country is just as backward, if not more so.

As rmi5 calls Iran Mullahstan, we should call Azerbaijan by the name "Aliyevistan". lol


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Finally some good news from Idlib. Nusra advancing in Idlib.



> Idlib province: clashes taking place between regime forces backed by NDF against Islamic battalions and Jabhat al-Nusra around regime checkpoints around Idlib and al-Mastuma camp, what devastated a vehicle for regime forces in the camp and led to human losses in its side, reports of taking over al-Mastuma hill by Islamic fighters, accompanied by air strikes , the clashes led to death of no less than 5 Islamic fighters and confirmed reports of losses in regime forces.



SOHR


----------



## rmi5

All of what you said were BS and baseless trolling as you, yourself, very well know. You are even illiterate about Arab history, let alone anywhere else. 

Anyway, have fun with your akhound friends, they are more suitable for your intellectual level, as you have correctly noticed it.



al-Hasani said:


> Why are you angry when somebody writes historical facts? Can you counter anything I said? Obviously not. Instead you began trolling. I think that you are very mistaken if that's what people think when they hear the name of Egypt, Lebanon, UAE, Oman and countless of other Arab states. I also believe that you are deluded if you think that Azerbaijan is seen as a paradise. In Western Europe everything east of Poland is considered Borat land. Even Central European states such as Poland have a bad reputation then think about Azerbaijan 3000 km away to the Southeast. Located next to Iran and not far away from Kazakhstan etc.
> 
> When people think about Caucaus they think about wars. Chechnya, Azerbaijan-Armenia, Georgia etc.
> 
> The Eurovision was a huge PR failure for Azerbaijan. The Western media focused on the dictatorship. Just use Google.
> 
> Your compatriot was the one that went personal and I don't remember getting personal. In fact you are clearly the one that is butthurt as seen here and by your creative lists before, LOL.
> 
> Anyway you can be butthurt for all I care. I don't have any problem with you or small Azerbaijan. It plays no role in either the Arab world or Europe. Those parts of the world that I hold dear.
> 
> Me and @ResurgentIran have had many silly discussions in the past but we respect each other and I consider him as a friend here.
> 
> Er det ikke rigtigt?


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> e UAE whose economy is half the size of Turkey's gets 70% of its income not from oil but other sectors.



UAE's %70 of it's economy relys on Oil-Gold-Diamond.







And here is Turkish economy's complexity for comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> The majority of the world when they hear the word "Azerbaijan" the only thing that comes to mind is that it is being ruled with an iron-fist. A corrupt dictatorship which many Azerbaijanis themselves despite. rmi5 likes to think he is more advanced and progressive than other Middle Easterners, but the reality support the facts that his country is just as backward, if not more so.
> 
> As rmi5 calls Iran Mullahstan, we should call Azerbaijan by the name "Aliyevistan". lol



I am not against Azerbaijan, Azerbaijanis or @rmi5 despite him getting butthurt for no reason when people write historical facts.



rmi5 said:


> All of what you said were BS and baseless trolling as you, yourself, very well know. You are even illiterate about Arab history, let alone anywhere else.
> 
> Anyway, have fun with your akhound friends, they are more suitable for your intellectual level, as you have correctly noticed it.



LOL, very poor attempt of trolling. Disappointed. Me being friends with Iranian users? Even a bigger joke. @ResurgentIran is basically more a Dane than an Iranian and even if he was an Iranian then he is a good guy. I don't have any blacklists where it says that I can't talk with certain people from certain countries.


----------



## -SINAN-

farag said:


> And you use your women to boost the tourism sector which is a disgrace for arabs.



We use your mom actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I am not against Azerbaijan, Azerbaijanis or @rmi5 despite him getting butthurt for no reason when people write historical facts.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, very poor attempt of trolling. Disappointed. Me being friends with Iranian users? Even a bigger joke. @ResurgentIran is a Dane.



Actually Im a Swede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Well on certain fronts. Syrian having an air force (as humble at it was/is) is a huge advantage. That they have used to their advantage for a very long time now. Air bombardments and barrel bombings say hello.
> 
> True about Daesh taking advantage of the civil war in Syria. My impression is that the Syrian army, still being ruled by a very centralized regime when the civil war erupted, was in a much better state than the Iraqi army which was basically starting from scratch after the army was disallowed in 2003.
> 
> Well then the vital Russian support. We have to remember that.
> 
> Anyway it's a pretty shitty situation right now and there are not really many sane parties left. Outside the ordinary man and woman that just wants peace. I still believe that Al-Assad has lost all his legitimacy and that there should be a real and fair election once a ceasefire is found or something. It's the ME for you though so expect the worse.



Fully agree with you.Just hope that the regime forces win some how,no matter how much atrocities Mr Assad has committed.I'm saying this because there is in no way on earth that the so called 'moderate' FSA (which I highly doubt) coming on top..............not by a long shot.They have already been weakened to almost bare bone by both the regime and other rebel factions,most notably by the ISIS itself.And if the ISIS emerges victorious i this civil war,then all bets are off for Syrian people,goodbye to their secularism and free way of life as they practice now.


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> UAE's %70 of it's economy relys on Oil-Gold-Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Turkish economy's complexity for comparison.



We are not interested in Turkey here as you are comparing almost 80 million big Turkey (NATO member for over 60 years) with 10 million big UAE.

I got those 70% from this;

71% of UAE's total GDP comes from non-oil sectors.[8]

Economy of the United Arab Emirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blame that link and not me if it is wrong. Even so UAE has a pretty diversified economy for its size and DESPITE it's immense natural riches which are not always a good thing as it is easy money that can hinder progress on other ares.



ResurgentIran said:


> Actually Im a Swede.



Javala Svenska? That's all I know. Probably spelt wrongly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> We are not interested in Turkey here as you are comparing almost 80 million big Turkey (NATO member for over 60 years) with 10 million big UAE.
> 
> I got those 70% from this;
> 
> 71% of UAE's total GDP comes from non-oil sectors.[8]
> 
> Economy of the United Arab Emirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Blame that link and not me if it is wrong. Even so UAE has a pretty diversified economy for its size and DESPITE it's immense natural riches which are not always a good thing as it is easy money that can hinder progress on other ares.
> 
> 
> 
> Javala Svenska? That's all I know. Probably spelt wrongly.



Hahahaha
You mean the coffe? Its Gevalia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> Fully agree with you.Just hope that the regime forces win some how,no matter how much atrocities Mr Assad has committed.I'm saying this because there is in no way on earth that the so called 'moderate' FSA (which I highly doubt) coming on top..............not by a long shot.They have already been weakened to almost bare bone by both the regime and other rebel factions,most notably by the ISIS itself.And if the ISIS emerges victorious i this civil war,then all bets are off for Syrian people,goodbye to their secularism and free way of life as they practice now.



You are mistaken. You hoping for Al-Assad victory is a good solution when the alternative is ISIS but it's not the right solution. On their own you would probably not want either of those two to rule Syria. They need a third way.

Countries go through circles. Once the Arab world was very secular when it was influenced by Arab nationalism (the socialist form) and now there has been some sort of Islamist revival but signs are showing that it will go the other way. I believe that the middle path is the right solution as long as people in the ME are not as politically mature as Europeans. It took Europeans several centuries as well to mature democratically. It was much, much more bloody than the ME.


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> We are not interested in Turkey here as you are comparing almost 80 million big Turkey (NATO member for over 60 years) with 10 million big UAE.



If you are not interested in Turkey why you are meantioning Turkey's name in your post ???



> UAE whose economy is half the size of Turkey's gets 70% of its income not from oil but other sectors.



Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 102


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@Horus @Chak Bamu 

Last 10 page needs moderation.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Hahahaha
> You mean the coffe? Its Gevalia



I meant "fandens svenskere" translated into Swedish (Thank you Google translate) it says this:

"jävla svenskar"

Not Gevalia, LOL But I could drink some coffee now as well.



Sinan said:


> If you are not interested in Turkey why you are meantioning Turkey's name in your post ???
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 102



You showed me the diversification of Turkish economy. I was not interested in that. I used UAE in a comparison with Turkey in terms of the size of their economies. I already know about the diversification of the Turkish economy. You have posted it several times before and many other Turkish members. Whether you sell potatoes, clothes or oil country x or y has a certain size of its economy and I was just interested in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I meant "fandens svenskere" translated into Swedish (Thank you Google translate) it says this:
> 
> "jävla svenskar"
> 
> Not Gevalia, LOL But I could drink some coffee now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You showed me the diversification of Turkish economy. I was not interested in that. I used UAE in a comparison with Turkey in terms of the size of their economies. I already know about the diversification of the Turkish economy. You have posted it several times before and many other Turkish members. Whether you sell potatoes, clothes or oil country x or y has a certain size of its economy and I am just interested in that.



Oh snap 

Yeah it would be jävla svenskar (damn swedes) haha
And here I was thinking about coffee. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> You are mistaken. You hoping for Al-Assad victory is a good solution when the alternative is ISIS but it's not the right solution. On their own you would probably not want either of those two to rule Syria. They need a third way.
> 
> Countries go through circles. Once the Arab world was very secular when it was influenced by Arab nationalism (the socialist form) and now there has been some sort of Islamist revival but signs are showing that it will go the other way. I believe that the middle path is the right solution as long as people in the ME are not as politically mature as Europeans. It took European several centuries as well to mature democratically. France is a great example. So is Denmark.



Fair enough,in a ideal situation,I would want a third entity to govern Syria (what's left of it) but is there really any other option at the table right now??Even if someone is elected other than Al-Assad,where is the assurance he would not go down the same way of incompetence as Maliki??And if God forbid something like that happens,then it will become Syrian shitstorm 2.0 in the making.That is why I think one should not just rush to remove Assad from power without stabilizing the situation on ground to a more tolerable degree.Then you can hold an election under the watch of UN or NATO or anyone else and the Syrian people could choose a suitable leader to govern them.But till that time comes,Al-Assad is the best bet among all the options available at the moment.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Oh snap
> 
> Yeah it would be jävla svenskar (damn swedes) haha
> And here I was thinking about coffee. LOL



Swedish seems very close to Danish. I can grasp surprisingly quite a lot. I study with some Swedes from Malmoe so I have picked some Swedish slurs up. I have to say that Swedish girls are better looking than Danish girls. Just a bit. Oh, and Sweden has more people of non-Swedish origin (from Arabs, Iranians, Latinos (you guys have surprisingly many Chileans, what's up with that, LOL) and most of them tend to be good looking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> You showed me the diversification of Turkish economy. I was not interested in that. I used UAE in a comparison with Turkey in terms of the size of their economies. I already know about the diversification of the Turkish economy. You have posted it several times before and many other Turkish members. Whether you sell potatoes, clothes or oil country x or y has a certain size of its economy and I was just interested in that.



So you are saying, a small country like UAE has 1/3 of GDP your gdp ? Or what are you trying to say i don't understand ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> Fair enough,in a ideal situation,I would want a third entity to govern Syria (what's left of it) but is there really any other option at the table right now??Even if someone is elected other than Al-Assad,where is the assurance he would not go down the same way of incompetence as Maliki??And if God forbid something like that happens,then it will become Syrian shitstorm 2.0 in the making.That is why I think one should not just rush to remove Assad from power without stabilizing the situation on ground to a more tolerable degree.Then you can hold an election under the watch of UN or NATO or anyone else and the Syrian people could choose a suitable leader to govern them.But till that time comes,Al-Assad is the best bet among all the options available at the moment.



Seriously mate, can it be any worse? Does Assad really have the necessary legitimacy to continue? Really? The UN wants him gone, most of the Arab League wants him gone, Turkey, West etc. It's a hard grew to be up against. Even China is not that supportive anymore. They don't seem to care much other than taking the Russian side. Russia itself is more worried about Ukraine etc.



Sinan said:


> So you are saying, a small country like UAE has 1/3 of GDP your gdp ? Or what are you trying to say i don't understand ?



I am saying that small UAE, which largely has an economy not made up by oil/gas, has 1/3 of the economic size of 80 million big Turkey. It was a reply to that troll who talked about the GCC when oil/gas/natural resources run out in 300 years. All those countries are ongoing industrialization and for each year their economies are getting more diversified. It's an enviable process. As some of the stupid laws change women, who are barely contributing to the economy (over half of the population) will also boost the economy a lot. The GCC is no pushover. On its own it has a GDP almost the size of 2 trillion US dollars. It will only grow. It already grows with about 4% yearly.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Swedish seems very close to Danish. I can grasp surprisingly quite a lot. I study with some Swedes from Malmoe so I have picked some Swedish slurs up. I have to say that Swedish girls are better looking than Danish girls. Just a bit. Oh, and Sweden has more people of non-Swedish origin (from Arabs, Iranians, Latinos (you guys have surprisingly many Chileans, what's up with that, LOL) and most of them tend to be good looking!



Yeah Sweden is known for its tolerant immigration policy. We accept a lot of refugees, which would explain the Chileans (because of Pinochet back in the day).
And also lot of people from Middle East, as you said. They are very successful in Sweden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah Sweden is known for its tolerant immigration policy. We accept a lot of refugees, which would explain the Chileans (because of Pinochet back in the day).
> And also lot of people from Middle East, as you said. They are very successful in Sweden.



I have heard that there is a HUGE Assyrian community and that they tend to be quite successful. Sweden has an extremely liberal immigration policy. I think I once read that this is due to the fact that so many Swedes themselves migrated to the US 200-100 years ago due to poverty and even famines so they are very flexible when other people in need want to enter the country. Sweden also saved the Danish Jews from the Nazis during WW2. I mean they took many in as migrants despite being neutral during WW2. I like the country actually. The salary is just lower than in Denmark (by quite a big margin IMO) but on the other hand CARS are much cheaper. Denmark probably has the highest taxes when it comes to cars. It's crazy. But you know this already probably.

Anyway to stay on topic then what do you think about my talk with @Omega007 ? What's your opinion now?

Anyway I should leave PDF for now. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I am saying that small UAE, which largely has an economy not made up by oil/gas, has 1/3 of the economic size of 80 million big Turkey. It was a reply to that troll who talked about the GCC when oil/gas/natural resources run out in 300 years. All those countries are ongoing industrialization and for each year their economies are getting more diversified. It's an enviable process. As some of the stupid laws change women, who are barely contributing to the economy (over half of the population) will also boost the economy a lot. The GCC is no pushover. On its own it has a GDP almost the size of 2 trillion US dollars. It will only grow. It already grows with about 4% yearly.



mate, i already showed you, UEA's %70 economy made up by natural resources in my previous post.... i don't think UAE or it's economy which relies on heavily on it's natural resources is comparable for Turkey..... Also it applies to almost all of the GCC countries. I don't see any Industrialization or diversity....maybe you see..... i won't argue with you over that....

KSA:






Qatar:





Oman





Yemen:





Algeria:





Kuwait:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Seriously mate, can it be any worse? Does Assad really have the necessary legitimacy to continue? Really? The UN wants him gone, most of the Arab League wants him gone, Turkey, West etc. It's a hard grew to be up against. Even China is not that supportive anymore. They don't seem to care much other than taking the Russian side. Russia itself is more worried about Ukraine etc.



But who else??you name one and then we can have talk.It doesn't matter as much who wants what as what do you actually have.Like I said,it would be foolish to do anything rash at this juncture.Let the situation stabilize first,then you can have a leader of your choosing.But right now,it isn't in the best interest of Syrian people to prematurely remove Assad from power before crushing the Islamic extremists to a bare minimum.You think that just removing Assad from power will solve all the problems,that the extremists will simply move away after that??Sorry to say but it doesn't work like that.These guys,these so called Peace Fighters are nothing but a bunch of power hungry thugs;all they want is to seize the control and the common men be damned.They don't give a flying f*ck about the people.

So like I said,the Syrian people have every right to seek another leader,someone other than Assad,but the time isn't ripe yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I have heard that there is a HUGE Assyrian community and that they tend to be quite successful. Sweden has an extremely liberal immigration policy. I think I once read that this is due to the fact that so many Swedes themselves migrated to the US 200-100 years ago due to poverty and even famines so they are very flexible when other people in need want to enter the country. Sweden also saved the Danish Jews from the Nazis during WW2. I mean they took many in as migrants despite being neutral during WW2. I like the country actually. The salary is just lower than in Denmark (by quite a big margin IMO) but on the other hand CARS are much cheaper. Denmark probably has the highest taxes when it comes to cars. It's crazy. But you know this already probably.
> 
> Anyway to stay on topic then what do you think about my talk with @Omega007 ? What's your opinion now?
> 
> Anyway I should leave PDF for now. Take care.



Yeah owning a car in Denmark is not an option for me. Its too expensive. Not just the car, but all the extra taxes and shit. 
I wont stay here for much longer anyway, as I will be heading back to Sweden when I am done with university and KBU (klinisk basisudannelse).
But I badly want a car though. 

For now I have to commute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

Mate, I do not think that those data are entirely correct. From which year are they from? What's the source? They don't correspondent to the local data and sources fully.

You can check out the "KSA Economy & News" thread and see many local articles and other international articles that show that the non-oil/gas/natural resources sector of KSA now contributes to around 45-50% of the total GDP (nominal). Not 77% by any means.

IIF forecasts strong growth prospects for GCC countries | GulfNews.com

Who said anything about comparable? You must have misunderstood what I wrote. I meant that 10 million big UAE, of which large parts of its economy have nothing to do with natural resources, have an economy that is only 3 times smaller than 80 million big Turkey.

The GCC as a whole has a GDP (nominal) close to 2 trillion US dollar as of 2014. Almost 3 times Turkey. And it's not our fault that we are rich in natural resources. Russia is that too and dozens of other countries. Yet their economy is as it is.

Our non-oil/gas sector grows at a rapid speed despite many moronic laws and women (half of the workforce) still contributing FAR to little.



ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah owning a car in Denmark is not an option for me. Its too expensive. Not just the car, but all the extra taxes and shit.
> I wont stay here for much longer anyway, as I will be heading back to Sweden when I am done with university and KBU (klinisk basisudannelse).
> But I badly want a car though.
> 
> For now I have to commute



Well, I use a car from France. But it's illegal to use it here without registration (you need to pay a tax for it to be legal) so I can't drive around too much but it's a quite decent car. Shhh... Buying a car in Denmark would be a idiotic move indeed. I just use public transport (metro) as it is great. Or trains. So I don't complain. Whenever I want to visit France or some other European country I just take the car and visit family or friends or whatever. Sometimes just a plight. It's 1.5 hours to Paris and London. Sometimes I go to Germany to buy certain foods as it is much cheaper. Been in Sweden for the same purpose. Many Danes do it as well. It's legal though, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I use a car from France. But it's illegal so I can't drive around too much but it's a quite decent car. Shhh... Buying a car in Denmark would be a idioticy indeed.



I hate French cars. They suck.
I want a BMW Sedan one day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> I hate French cars. They suck.
> I want a BMW Sedan one day



LOL, it's not a French manufactured car. It's just bought in France. It has French driving plates. Hence it being illegal for me to drive around in it too much. I only risk it when I really have to use the car. I drive a German car.

A mate of mine (Dane) told me that there is a TV program on TV2 about SKAT and this kind of "crime" LOL where they catch Polish and other Eastern European workers who have not registered their cars properly and then give them huge fines (sometimes 100.000 kroner). Ridiculous.

Anyway we are off-topic. I need a ban, man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, it's not a French manufactured car. It's just bought in France. It has French driving plates. Hence it being illegal for me to drive around in it too much. I only risk it when I really have to use the car. I drive a German car.



Why you little ****!
Sooo jealous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Why you little ****!
> Sooo jealous





Anyway we are off-topic. I need a ban, man

Please write to one of the moderators or Webby and get me banned. Complain about me calling you a dirty Persian carpet or something! (I like carpets!)

@Omega007



Omega007 said:


> But who else??you name one and then we can have talk.It doesn't matter as much who wants what as what do you actually have.Like I said,it would be foolish to do anything rash at this juncture.Let the situation stabilize first,then you can have a leader of your choosing.But right now,it isn't in the best interest of Syrian people to prematurely remove Assad from power before crushing the Islamic extremists to a bare minimum.You think that just removing Assad from power will solve all the problems,that the extremists will simply move away after that??Sorry to say but it doesn't work like that.These guys,these so called Peace Fighters are nothing but a bunch of power hungry thugs;all they want is to seize the control and the common men be damned.They don't give a flying f*ck about the people.
> 
> So like I said,you Syrian people have all the right to seek another leader,someone other than Assad,but the time isn't ripe yet.



Man, I don't even know anymore. I might turn into an Assad supporter in 1 month time. No, I think that Syria is a really messed up situation like much of the ME unfortunately. We need to solve our mess. Sometimes I think about what would happen if all ME leaders were executed for incompetence tomorrow just to see what would follow afterwards…..

Don't you have some capable Indian leaders that we can import?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> Mate, I do not think that those data are entirely correct. From which year are they from? What's the source? They don't correspondent to the local data and sources fully.
> You can check out the "KSA Economy & News" thread and see many local articles and other international articles that show that the non-oil/gas/natural resources sector of KSA now contributes to around 45-50% of the total GDP (nominal). Not 77% by any means.
> IIF forecasts strong growth prospects for GCC countries | GulfNews.com
> Who said anything about comparable? You must have misunderstood what I wrote. I meant that 10 million big UAE, of which large parts of its economy have nothing to do with natural resources, have an economy that is only 3 times smaller than 80 million big Turkey.
> The GCC as a whole has a GDP (nominal) close to 2 trillion US dollar as of 2014. Almost 3 times Turkey. And it's not our fault that we are rich in natural resources. Russia is that too and dozens of other countries. Yet their economy is as it is.
> Our non-oil/gas sector grows at a rapid speed despite many moronic laws and women (half of the workforce) still contributing FAR to little.



First according to economic data issue. ı believe what i see, i don't believe in speculations.. I know these graphs are not product of wikipedia but some other organizitaion's but i'm not gonna research it any further because that is not the point.

I'm not saying you to are blame for having natural resources... but if you have 500 million population and over $2 Trillion of economy, having surplus every year and still buying planes, cars, weapons, everything technological from west.... it is where i blame you... that's no good my friend. Also i don't like KSA and rest of the GCC countries foreign policy...when US said "Yoo, Arabs, we are going to bomb the shit out of ISIS, let's go"... non of you said. "Okay, bro but Assad is the source of this evil, what are we going to do about it ?".....you jumped in eyes closed...


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway we are off-topic. I need a ban, man
> 
> Please write to one of the moderators or Webby and get me banned. Complain about me calling you a dirty Persian carpet or something! (I like carpets!)
> 
> @Omega007
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I don't even know anymore. I might turn into an Assad supporter in 1 month time. No, I think that Syria is a really messed up situation like much of the ME unfortunately. We need to solve our mess. Sometimes I think about what would happen if all ME leaders were executed for incompetence tomorrow just to see what would follow afterwards…..
> 
> Don't you have some capable Indian leaders that we can import?




Ha Ha,why not??You could import our Pappu Bhai aka Rahul Gandhi or Mr Diggy aka Digvajay Singh!!  
On a serious note,competence and vast majority of Indian politicians do not go hand in hand,99% of them are corrupt to the core.In fact there is a sying among the common Indians ,"The countries are progressing due to their governments but India is progressing despite the government!!"  This should tell you everything about the system in our country,no wonder we remain a 'developing country' indefinitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> First according to economic data issue. ı believe what i see, i don't believe in speculations.. I know these graphs are not product of wikipedia but some other organizitaion's but i'm not gonna research it any further because that is not the point.
> 
> I'm not saying you to are blame for having natural resources... but if you have 500 million population and over $2 Trillion of economy, having surplus every year and still buying planes, cars, weapons, everything technological from west.... it is where i blame you... that's no good my friend. Also i don't like KSA and rest of the GCC countries foreign policy...when US said "Yoo, Arabs, we are going to bomb the shit out of ISIS, let's go"... non of you said. "Okay, bro but Assad is the source of this evil, what are we going to do about it ?".....you jumped in eyes closed...



There are different data out there. I believe official data and other data from IMF and countless of other sources. That source you posted does not seem right. It looks very outdated.

The Arab world actually has less than 500 million people in terms of population. Around 400 million. It's hard to tell as many censuses are old/outdated. So I usually just say 450-500 million but that's included the big diaspora which has nothing to do with the economy of the Arab world.

The economy of just the GCC is around $2 trillion alone. The GDP (nominal) of the Arab world is almost $3.5 trillion. Quickly approaching the $4 trillion mark.

Don't you import fighter jets, cars, weapons too? You do. You just started 15-10 years earlier with this self-reliance and that's all fine. You cannot compare any single Arab country with Turkey for obvious reasons. Just for you being a NATO member since the early 1950's tells us about the difference.

Who are we? Many Arab countries refused and are not part of it. But our leaders agreed in targeting ISIS. Is that really a bad thing? I agree too. Leaving ISIS expand more and more could endanger the whole region further. Also a lot of Western media has been crying about Arab support for ISIS so it's good to show that this is not the case on a governmental level. Iraq borders us directly. A 1000 km long border. So it's not something that happens in Morocco. It's close to us. ISIS can start attacking KSA by doing covert operations from the inside. That would be pretty bad for the business.

When USA invaded Iraq no Arab country participated in the coalition or anything.

Ultiamtely you guys also followed suit against ISIS. Despite having the Kurdish problem to think about. We don't have that.

Also quite frankly we know that US is boss in the region and there is no point playing hero here. It can end with sanctions and other things here. Unfortunately for the Iranians they know what can happen in such cases.

Also you forgot the immense potential of the Arab world. Our women (half of the population) are barely part of the economy. That's potentially twice as big an growth just from there. You forget the many moronic laws. You forget that investments are quite hard for foreigners in certain Arab countries. You forget that our non-oil/gas sector grows at a very rapid speed, you forget that we have not even begun fully with the inevitable industrialization etc. We are starting from scratch almost. From a very good position. Very good in fact. If just the right choices will be made we have nothing to fear for the future in terms of economics at leafs. Not that we have many problems now….. Foreigners don't have to praise us or anything. We can only rely on ourselves. There are no real friends in the ME and there is mistrust too.


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> There are different data out there. I believe official data and other data from IMF and countless of other sources. That source you posted does not seem right. It looks very outdated.
> 
> The Arab world actually has less than 500 million people in terms of population. Around 400 million. It's hard to tell as many censuses are old/outdated. So I usually just say 450-500 million but that's included the big diaspora which has nothing to do with the economy of the Arab world.
> 
> The economy of just the GCC is around $2 trillion alone. The GDP (nominal) of the Arab world is almost $3.5 trillion. Quickly approaching the $4 trillion mark.
> 
> Don't you import fighter jets, cars, weapons too? You do. You just started 10 years earlier with this self-reliance and that's all fine. You cannot compare any single Arab country with Turkey for obvious reasons. Just for you being a NATO member since the early 1950's tells us about the difference.
> 
> Who are we? Many Arab countries refused and are not part of it. But our leaders agreed in targeting ISIS. Is that really a bad thing? I agree too. Leaving ISIS expand more and more could endanger the whole region further. Also a lot of Western media has been crying about Arab support for ISIS so it's good to show that this is not the case on a governmental level. Iraq borders us directly. A 1000 km long border. So it's not something that happens in Morocco. It's close to us. ISIS can start attacking KSA by doing covert operations from the inside. That would be pretty bad for the business.
> 
> When USA invaded Iraq no Arab country participated in the coalition or anything.
> 
> Ultiamtely you guys also followed suit against ISIS. Despite having the Kurdish problem to thing about. We don't have that.
> 
> Also quite frankly we know that US is boss in the region and there is no point playing here here. It can end with sanctions and other things here. Unfortunately for the Iranians they know what can happen in such cases.
> 
> Also you forgot the immense potential of the Arab world. Our women (half of the population) are barely part of the economy. That's potentially twice as big an growth just from there. You forget the many moronic laws. You forget that investments are quite hard for foreigners in certain Arab countries. You forget that our non-oil/gas sector grows at a very rapid speed, you forget that we have not even begun fully with the inevitable industrialization etc. We are starting from scratch almost. From a very good position. Very good in fact. I just the right choices will be made we have nothing to fear for the future in terms of economics at leafs. Not that we have many problems now…..



Hasani we made this talk long ago, i explained every one these subjects to you... yet you are still saying the same things over and over again.... i won't repeat the same things for the 5th time.


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Hasani we made this talk long ago, i explained every one these subjects to you... yet you are still saying the same things over and over again.... i won't repeat the same things for the 5th time.



What I explained to you is the reality. I don't know what you are expecting me to say. Yes, we need more self-reliance and yes we have only seen a small part of our potential and all this I already admitted. But you are making it seem like we reached our potential already while this is clearly totally false. We just began. From a very strong position. At least the GCC. 2 trillion big economy almost, yet to fully industrialize (not even 20%), women that are almost not part of the workforce like in most other countries (that's 50% of the population), tons of moronic laws, no democracy etc. A blind man can see the huge potential if those things will change which they will one day. How long? We can only wait and see.



Omega007 said:


> Ha Ha,why not??You could import our Pappu Bhai aka Rahul Gandhi or Mr Diggy aka Digvajay Singh!!
> On a serious note,competence and vast majority of Indian politicians do not go hand in hand,99% of them are corrupt to the core.In fact there is a sying among the common Indians ,"The countries are progressing due to their governments but India is progressing despite the government!!"  This should tell you everything about the system in our country,no wonder we remain a 'developing country' indefinitely.



Those names are not telling me anything mate. I only know that you have many Singh's and that Modi guy that you seem to like.

Don't complain about systems, mate…Please. If you ever visited KSA and saw the time we have wasted…..We could be much, much stronger now with another system. Not that we are weak now but just imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

new video kobani or ghost city


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526681443498356736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526682026531766273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526678085203427328


----------



## Omega007

al-Hasani said:


> Those names are not telling me anything mate. I only know that you have many Singh's and that Modi guy that you seem to like.
> 
> Don't complain about systems, mate…Please. If you ever visited KSA and saw the time we have wasted…..We could be much, much stronger now with another system. Not that we are weak now but just imagine.



Well,those two names I gave you are among the most inept and incapable politicians not in just India,but in the whole world perhaps.And yeah,there are a lot of Singhs in India,that's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Precisely. Same thing with the Russified Central Asian states. Before Soviet influence Islamic law ruled supreme. Like anywhere else in the Muslim world.
> So as we can see then being under Russian rule/influence had its positives.


Turkey was never under Russian or anyone elses influence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@al-Hasani 
you have had a busy day on PDF. lol


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Battle Map Update: Syrian Army Controls 80 Percent of Sakr Island in Deir Ezzor





*Battle Map Update: Syrian Army Controls 80 Percent of Sakr Island in Deir Ezzor *

By Leith Fadel on October 27, 2014 Middle East
The Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard carried out a number of raids on Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) positions in Haweeja Sakr (Sakr Island), killing scores of militants and taking control of the suspension bridge linking the island to the eastern mainland. According to a military source in Deir Ezzor, the 104th Brigade is now in control of 80 percent of Sakr Island and possesses access to the bridges that link the island.

Yesterday, 17 ISIS militants were confirmed killed-in-action (KIA) by the 104th Brigade; the list included a Turkish field commander. Identified ISIS fighters killed by the 104th Brigade:

1. Abu Bakr Al-Turki (Turkish)
2. Mohammad Abu Massrab
3. Khaled Dahaam
4. ‘Abeeda Al-Qassim
5. Musa’ab Abdel-Hadi
6. Abdel-Mana’am Ibrahim
7. Kamaal Mohammad Taha

The Syrian Arab Army carried out a number of raids on ISIS positions in the Al-Rashidiyya Quarter, killing 7 militants and dismantling a number IEDs. The Al-Rashidiyya Quarter is almost under full SAA control – a military source reiterated this; stating that it is under fire-control. Some of the identified militants killed:

1. Nabil Firaas
2. Ahmad Al-Hafezh
3. Saajid Kaamal

Identified ISIS militants killed in Deir Ezzor yesterday:

Al-Haweeqa:

1. Kamaal Nazeem
2. Harash Younis
3. ‘Abdel-Malik Hamza
4. Mazaahim Fayad
5. Hazim Al-Shawa
6. Hisham Seif-aldeen
7. Mohammad Farouq.

Al-Sina’a:

1. Khaled Al-Shawi
2. Shadi Dakheel
3. Sa’ad Al-Khateeb
4. Nasser Al-Jasseem
5. Yasser Al-Fandi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Nusra Front opens new front in Syria's Idlib | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: Islamist militants linked to al-Qaeda entered Idlib in northern Syria Monday and opened up a new front in a city that has been controlled by President Bashar Assad's forces for more than a year, both sides said.

State television said the Nusra Front militants infiltrated Idlib at dawn and were confronted by troops and pro-government militias. The Nusra Front said its fighters killed dozens, including officers, in the attack and seized buildings.

In 2012, other rebel groups, including the Western-backed Free Syrian Army, briefly took control of parts of Idlib but were pushed out by the army.

Assad, fighting an array of insurgent groups, has lost much of north and east Syria but has secured a stretch of land from the capital Damascus in the southwest up toward Aleppo in the northwest.

In the past three months, the Nusra Front has made gains in these areas, in the southern provinces of Deraa and Quneitra, and now in northwest Idlib province.

Referring to Monday's fighting, the Nusra Front said on its social media account that its forces cut the supply route to Idlib city as well as seizing the governorate building. They also seized two tanks and captured 12 soldiers.

The British-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors violence in Syria, said the insurgents were pushed out of the governorate building and a captured police station later Monday.

Syria is now beset by multiple conflicts since an uprising against Assad's rule broke out in March 2011 which transformed into a civil war after a crackdown by security services.

A U.S.-led coalition is bombing ISIS, a splinter al Qaeda group that has fought both Assad, the Nusra Front, Syrian Kurds and Sunni tribes.

The Observatory said the Syrian air force had carried out 600 airstrikes, including barrel bomb drops from helicopters, during the past week.

About 180 civilians, including more than 50 children, were killed in the attacks, it said.

Nusra Front opens new front in Syria's Idlib | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## dhul-aktaf

* A Turkish Ambulance Discovered in Morek by the Syrian Army *
 
By Leith Fadel on October 27, 2014 Middle East
Upon the capture of the strategic city of Morek in the Hama Governorate, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) discovered an ambulance that possessed a Turkish license place; it was stockpiled with weapons and ammunition. This is the second time a Turkish ambulance was discovered inside of Syria – the first being in the Armenian village of Kassab. The ambulance was discovered along with a multitude of telecommunication devices inside the dilapidated buildings of the captured city.



Leith Fadel | Al-Masdar News
Journalists from Syrian TV inspect the ambulance



Leith Fadel | Al-Masdar News
Syrian TV’s, Shadi Hulwe, films the captured ambulance.

The Turkish Government has actively supported the rebels in Syria, providing them access to the vast border and supplies to continue their fight against the Syrian Arab Army and the YPG. The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) has also benefitted from Turkish hospitality, as they continue to besiege the Kurdish village of Kobane (‘Ayn Al-‘Arab) in northern Aleppo, utilizing the border to launch mortar shells on YPG positions inside.

Farsnews




*Syrian Military Sources Reject Capture of Idlib by Al-Nusra Terrorists*
TEHRAN (FNA)- Syrian military sources rejected the western media reports that foreign-backed militant groups have captured the Northern city of Idlib.
The Reuters news agency on Monday reported that the Al-Nusra Front militants had entered Idlib city and captured a government building in there.

"The news by some western media sources that the terrorist groups had captured Idlib is not true and the Syrian troops have thwarted the attempt by the militants to seize the city," a Syrian military source told FNA on Monday.

The military source noted that Al-Nusra Front-affiliated groups, assisted by Kataeb Jund Al-Aqsa terrorists, tried to capture Idlib by attacking the city from the Northwestern side.

He reiterated that the Syrian army killed three notorious commanders of the Al-Nusra Front in the clashes in Idlib and Idlib countryside.

Idlib has been under the control of the Syrian army for more than a year.

Earlier today, the Syrian Army foiled an infiltration attempt by the al-Nusra Front terrorists into a government building in Idlib, killing and injuring dozens of them.

The army soldiers pushed out the al-Nusra terrorists as they attempted to infiltrate into a building in the Northern areas of Idlib, and managed to claim the lives of scores of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Latest Online News | Agenzia Giornalistica Italia | AGI

(AGI) Beirut, Oct 27 - Islamic State militants have beheaded four members of a Sunni tribe in eastern Syria who were accused of having fought for government forces, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reports. The four were members of the Sheitaat tribe from Deir Ezzoir province. Two of the men were beheaded in a public square and the other two on a round-about in the town of Abu Kamal. (AGI)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> * A Turkish Ambulance Discovered in Morek by the Syrian Army *
> 
> By Leith Fadel on October 27, 2014 Middle East
> Upon the capture of the strategic city of Morek in the Hama Governorate, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) discovered an ambulance that possessed a Turkish license place; it was stockpiled with weapons and ammunition. This is the second time a Turkish ambulance was discovered inside of Syria – the first being in the Armenian village of Kassab. The ambulance was discovered along with a multitude of telecommunication devices inside the dilapidated buildings of the captured city.
> 
> 
> 
> Leith Fadel | Al-Masdar News
> Journalists from Syrian TV inspect the ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> Leith Fadel | Al-Masdar News
> Syrian TV’s, Shadi Hulwe, films the captured ambulance.



Turkish License Plates






Who believes still in Pro-Assad sources, I wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Today, Nusra terrorists opened a new front in city of Idlib, after getting desperate in Hama countryside. At first, they could capture some points, but SAA quickly got into action and repelled them from most areas and killed a large number of them. There are many graphic pics of their dead bodies scattered on the ground. As of latest reports, the incursion has failed and the city is calm. Some sources report that it was a stupid suicide mission by Al-Nusra to catch SAA surprised and it led to failure, leaving many of them dead. Now some scattered fighting is going on in southern villages of Idlib. Also, NDF forces have recaptured Tal Mastouma near Idlib after it was briefly taken by Nusrats this morning.

Today's attack on #Idlib city is a clear sign that insurgents gave up #Hama Governorate and seek to shift attention to other areas. #Syria

Loy.s.: #SAA recaptured Tall Mastume near #Idlib city. #Syria

Loy.sources: #SAA and #NDF foiled an attempt by #al_Nusra terrorists to infiltrate into #Idlib city from several directions. #Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Who believes still in Pro-Assad sources, I wonder.


and who believes in anti-Assad sources? I wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm hits a regime tank with TOW in Sheikh Yusuf.






Jabhat Islamiye hits a regime heavy machinegun position with B9 recoilless gun.








dhul-aktaf said:


> and who believes in anti-Assad sources? I wonder.



At least Anti-Assad sources provide youtube videos which we enjoy watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> At least Anti-Assad sources provide youtube videos which we enjoy watching.


lucky you for enjoying fake videos and ignoring facts.

@Serpentine 
It seems SAAF added to its accuracy in the south fronts.
From dumb bombs to precision weapons, Syrian regime ramps up airstrikes on rebels | The National


----------



## al-Hasani

Omega007 said:


> Well,those two names I gave you are among the most inept and incapable politicians not in just India,but in the whole world perhaps.And yeah,there are a lot of Singhs in India,that's true.



Well, we all got them. Yes, I have noticed that.



xenon54 said:


> Turkey was never under Russian or anyone elses influence...



I did not know that Turkey was located in the Caucasus or Central Asia nor was part of the Soviet Union once. I was obviously talking about the 5 Turkic states, all until recently part of the USSR and heavily Russified on certain areas.



dhul-aktaf said:


> Latest Online News | Agenzia Giornalistica Italia | AGI
> 
> (AGI) Beirut, Oct 27 - Islamic State militants have beheaded four members of a Sunni tribe in eastern Syria who were accused of having fought for government forces, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reports. The four were members of the Sheitaat tribe from Deir Ezzoir province. Two of the men were beheaded in a public square and the other two on a round-about in the town of Abu Kamal. (AGI)



Yet some users here wonder why the Arab world is against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Yet some users here wonder why the Arab world is against ISIS.


hey, nice fight with mongols.

but Arabs have different ideas about ISIS. without support of some of them ISIS couldn't have progressed that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you were also under ottoman boots.(I mean all of your arable lands, not Rub' Al Khali that no even crazy person would step his foot there)
> 
> Maybe that's why 90%+ of ISIS members are arabs.



Who themselves were heavily Arabized, ruled an Arab system, used Arab titles, spoke Ottoman Turkish (more Arabic than Turkish) etc. Also it was not even half of the Arab world. Vice versa happened earlier. Turkish influence on Arabs is negligible and almost non-existent. The influence was much bigger the other way around.

No, it's actually closer to 60%. But very surprising that Arabs are involved when there are a twi civil wars in two ARAB countries. I was obviously talking about the states not a tiny minority of people in the overall picture. Who all by now have their citizenship revoked from them.

The butthurt seems huge.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you were also under ottoman boots.(I mean all of your arable lands, not Rub' Al Khali that no even crazy person would step his foot there)
> 
> Maybe that's why 90%+ of ISIS members are arabs.



Stop it. Saudis are wild bunch, they write encyclopedia-long posts which nobody dares to respond. And we are getting offtopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> lucky you for enjoying fake videos and ignoring facts.


 pisstv and farsnews are a farce. Alienoz rebuked that whole article in one swift single strike, yet you accuse us of ignoring facts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Stop it. Saudis are wild bunch, they write encyclopedia-long posts which nobody dares to respond. And we are getting offtopic.



Says the guy who floods this forum with pro-ISIS material and thinks that the "evil West" has launched a war on Turks yet is silent on Turkey being a key Western ally and a NATO member since the early 1950's but complains when a few Arab states are bombing ISIS (US playing the main role here) a few times in Syria. Apparently they do, hence all the butthurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you were also under ottoman boots.(I mean all of your arable lands, not Rub' Al Khali that no even crazy person would step his foot there)


sayyed rmi(obn)5@
you remind me of pishevari.


----------



## al-Hasani

dhul-aktaf said:


> sayyed rmi(obn)5@
> you remind me of pishevari.



Sayyid. If so I am a Mongol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Bunch of non-sense again.
> 
> The reality about Arabs coming from the 4th Caliph:
> 
> ان الله بعث محمداً نذيراً للعالمين و اميناً علي التنزيل و انتم معشر العرب علي شر دين و في شر دار منيخون بين حجاره خشن و حيات صم، تشربون الكدر و تأكلون الحشب و تسفكون دماءكم و تقطعون ارحامكم؛ و الاصنام فيكم منصوبه و الاثام بكم معصوبه « نهج البلاغه خ 26 ».
> 
> LOL, self explanatory by your sources
> PS. not much different for arabs, today.



The ordinary Turks (Turkmen) did not have a sense of belonging to a ruling ethnic group. In particular, they had a confused sense of self-image. Who were they: Turks, Muslims or Ottomans? Their literature was sometimes Persian, sometimes Arabic, but always courtly and elitist. There was always a huge social and cultural distance between the Imperial centre and the Anatolian periphery. As Bernard Lewis expressed it: "_in the Imperial society of the Ottomans the ethnic term Turk was little used, and then chiefly in a rather derogatory sense, to designate the Turcoman nomads or, later, the ignorant and uncouth Turkish-speaking peasants of the Anatolian villages._" (Lewis 1968: 1)
In the words of a British observer of the Ottoman values and institutions at the start of the twentieth century: "_The surest way to insult an Ottoman gentleman is to call him a 'Turk'. His face will straightway wear the expression a Londoner's assumes, when he hears himself frankly styled a Cockney. He is no Turk, no savage, he will assure you, but an Ottoman subject of the Sultan, by no means to be confounded with certain barbarians styled Turcomans, and from whom indeed, on the male side, he may possibly be descended._"(Davey 1907: 209)

Anti-Turkism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can also post silly quotes.

Mr. fake Sayyid. Not much different form the Mullah's that you complain about and that rule you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> pisstv and farsnews are a farce. Alienoz rebuked that whole article in one swift single strike, yet you accuse us of ignoring facts


Turks have been always anti-scientific factifugal people. lol


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ISIS members near Turkish border. Ayn al-Arab/ Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Well, you two group, Arabs and wannabe arabs, get along very well. Suggest you to conduct some stoning and beheading and rape olympics between your nations. It would be more popular than football for you.


sayyed obn5@
in this respect Turks are rival-less in history.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> sayyed obn5@
> in this respect Turks are rival-less in history.



Refrain from personal insults.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> Turks have been always anti-scientific factifugal people. lol


strange, yet Turkey is far ahead of Iran in almost all fields  keep living in the past while mullahs keep you dumb and backward.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> an ambulance that possessed a Turkish license place;



Where is the Turkish licence plate ?

They shot several pics of the ambulance but can't shot the "Turkish licence plate" ?? What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Refrain from personal insults.


dude, sayyed is not an insultation.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> dude, sayyed is not an insultation.



You know what I meant. Criticising countries, ethnicities, or ideological groups is one thing, taking the discussion into a personal level is another thing. Countering with smart words would be better choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> strange, yet Turkey is far ahead of Iran in almost all fields  keep living in the past while mullahs keep you dumb and backward.


I think you guys are more living in past for your ottoman empire as your leaders. yes, nowadays far ahead in supporting groups like ISIS, JN, ......



rmi5 said:


> what does obn5 supposed to mean? is it what your father calls you?


no, it is the best to fit the state of a person like you. how come you r ottomonist? were your fathers ottomonist? no. so you r a phenomenon having a disease as I named it.


----------



## rmi5

Anyway, I will delete my comments, in order for getting the thread cleaned again.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> I think you guys are more living in past for your ottoman empire as your leaders. yes, nowadays far ahead in supporting groups like ISIS, JN, ......


You already lost the argument, so no need to derail the topic more. Persian supremacy is of the past, Cyrus would turn 20 times in his grave and move to Tadjikizstan out of shame what has become of his beloved Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Where is the Turkish licence plate ?
> They shot several pics of the ambulance but can't shot the "Turkish licence plate" ?? What a joke.


are you that silly? the whole ambulance isn't a sign.



rmi5 said:


> Moron, I referred to @Alienoz_TR posts as well, which you said to him what you have said is not a personal insult. Contradicted yourself here.
> Anyway, I will delete my comments, in order for getting the thread cleaned again.


it was not insult. just detection of your disease.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> You already lost the argument, so no need to derail the topic more. Persian supremacy is of the past, Cyrus would turn 20 times in his grave and move to Tadjikizstan out of shame what has become of his beloved Iran.


did I tell something about supremacy?????????????????? you people with your signs and Ideas look for that.



rmi5 said:


> As long as it's documented, it's very well practiced in Qom, and persian Afghans, not Azerbaijan. Failed again. Maybe you are a victim, and try to release your obsessions here, so I won't push it more for you.


Sayyed, Azeris are not Turk. they just speak a branch of Turkic languages.
don't take offense, I will call you sayyed5. better now.


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> did I tell something about supremacy?????????????????? you people with your signs and Ideas look for that.
> 
> 
> Sayyed, Azeris are not Turk. they just speak a branch of Turkic languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> are you that silly? the whole ambulance isn't a sign.


Your ambulance






Turkish ambulance.





German Ambulance





Italian Ambulance





But for some weird reason that ambulance happens to be a Turkish ambulance....

That's why i'm telling "god skipped mullah land while giving logic to humanity."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


>


نرو. دلم واست تنگ میشه سید. حاجی تو کشتن.



Sinan said:


> Your ambulance


no. that's your ambulance.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> no. that's your ambulance.



Yeah, i bought it and send to FSA.... you caught me red handed, i surrender...

Mate, i'm trying to say "the ambulance pic which you have showed in your post"...please, understand that much abbreviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm trying to say "the ambulance pic which you have showed in your post"...please, understand that much abbreviation.


ok. just kidding you. Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, turkey. which one is the place that the ambulance came from? you answer me?


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> did I tell something about supremacy?????????????????? you people with your signs and Ideas look for that.


Seemed like that when you implied that Turks are anti-scientific yet lead a more successful country in many fields than Iran. Whose military is known for photoshopping some rocket, a supposed qaher flying above a snowy mountain, releasing shady footage of qaher (was a RC toy), that tragicomical monkey stuff? Real impressive scientific stuff. Excuse me, naturally we will claim our supremecy in the fields Turkey leads. Till that time i hope Iran will manage to get to a respectable level too, but with the mullahs i doubt that, even some Iranians doubt that.



dhul-aktaf said:


> ok. just kidding you. Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, turkey. which one is the place that the ambulance came from? you answer me?


Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> ok. just kidding you. Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, turkey. which one is the place that the ambulance came from? you answer me?



How the hell, i should know ???

Is there no Mercedes vans in Syria, maybe they converted one of them to an ambulance. Everything is possible including your assumptions. But without any evidence blaming Turkey is just wrong....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> Seemed like that when you implied that Turks are anti-scientific yet lead a more successful country in many fields than Iran. Whose military is known for photoshopping some rocket, a supposed qaher flying above a snowy mountain, releasing shady footage of qaher (was a RC toy), that tragicomical monkey stuff? Real impressive scientific stuff. Excuse me, naturally we will claim our supremecy in the fields Turkey leads. Till that time i hope Iran will manage to get to a respectable level too, but with the mullahs i doubt that, even some Iranians doubt that.


thanks for following Iranian issues and your concern. but not as bad as you think.



usernameless said:


> Iran


sinan is wiser than you.

Turkish Air Forces conduct exercise on defense of Süleyman Şah tomb


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> ISIS members near Turkish border. Ayn al-Arab/ Kobane.


Mashallah but those are not Isis members but fsa.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syria says supplying military aid to Kurds to fight Islamic State - Yahoo News India


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nusra released new video after the clashes in Tripoli. A proper translation would be welcomed.


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> Nusra released new video after the clashes in Tripoli. A proper translation would be welcomed.




they are be taking hostage. hizbullah?


----------



## 1000

Oublious said:


> they are be taking hostage. hizbullah?



Lebanese army.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Oublious said:


> they are be taking hostage. hizbullah?


do u know where HAZ operates? Do you know where is Lebanon's Tripoli?


----------



## 1000

dhul-aktaf said:


> do u know where HAZ operates? Do you know where is Lebanon's Tripoli?



He can't write 1 understandable sentence so assume he doesn't know anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BREAKING
BREAKING
BREAKING
BREAKING
BREAKING

JOHN CANTLIE REPORTS FROM AYN AL ARAB / KOBANE.






Back-up:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

1000 said:


> He can't write 1 understandable sentence so assume he doesn't know anything.




wtf is your problem, i dont know arabich so i am asking hizbullah soldier be taken hostage? Like alienoz what are they screaming, so what are they screaming?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> wtf is your problem, i dont know arabich so i am asking hizbullah soldier be taken hostage? Like alienoz what are they screaming, so what are they screaming?



They are Lebanese soldiers which were taken hostage long time ago.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> Syria says supplying military aid to Kurds to fight Islamic State - Yahoo News India



From the article.

_Saleh Moslem, co-chair of the Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) whose armed wing is leading the Kurdish fight against Islamic State in northern Syria, told Reuters on Monday that no support had arrived from Damascus.

"They are making such propaganda but it’s not true, completely wrong," he said. "They have never done anything for Kobani," he added, referring to the Syrian border town where Kurdish fighters are besieged by Islamic State forces.
_
Kurds denying Assad government, somebody is lying for sure. As Kobani is right across the border and all the movements are being observed from Turkey by international news agencies. If Assad aided Kurds we would know.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> From the article.
> Saleh Moslem, co-chair of the Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) whose armed wing is leading the Kurdish fight against Islamic State in northern Syria, told Reuters on Monday that no support had arrived from Damascus.
> "They are making such propaganda but it’s not true, completely wrong," he said. "They have never done anything for Kobani," he added, referring to the Syrian border town where Kurdish fighters are besieged by Islamic State forces.


agreed. a good tactic.


----------



## Superboy

Why would the Syrian government help Kurds when the latter boycotted Syria's presidential election this year? If they boycott, then they are anti government.


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> 
> JOHN CANTLIE REPORTS FROM AYN AL ARAB / KOBANE.




Like assad is gone, ther is no army more most of it foreigner fighters. Like assad pikeke is almost done. They are begging for help only behind the scenes. Salih muslim is barqing but tomorrow he wil try to bite.


----------



## Timur

al-Hasani said:


> Oh, did I make you cry? Don't you have some brides to kidnap you savage Gypsy/Mongol hybrid? A Saudi Arabian woman could buy your entire family.
> You are speaking with a Hashemite. Oldest and most respected lineage in the world. So watch your mouth son of toilet cleaners.





al-Hasani said:


> Turkic peoples (real Turkic peoples) legacy is almost non-existent other than the military one. Even today it is mostly non-existent. Obscure and unknown.





al-Hasani said:


> When the oil and gas (and dozens of other resources) "runs" out in 200-300 years time the GCC will be an even bigger economic powerhouse



intrestin inside view of a SA thoughts..


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Oublious said:


> Like assad is gone, ther is no army more most of it foreigner fighters. Like assad pikeke is almost done. They are begging for help only behind the scenes. Salih muslim is barqing but tomorrow he wil try to bite.


God may help me understand what you say.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> sinan is wiser than you.


he is, but he also has more patience with trolls, i dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> he is, but he also has more patience with trolls, i dont.


like Erdogan you are blaming others for your acts?


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> like Erdogan you are blaming others for your acts?


despite the clear evidence from the license plate, you still insist that it's a Turkish ambulance, even though the plate and obviously the looks are totally wrong. with such people you can't expect to reason with. hence the troll label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Good news come today one after another.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526777926583607296

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Timur

dhul-aktaf said:


> ike Erdogan you are blaming others for your acts?



no he is blaming israel like most iranian "presidents" 

that was a good one - I know - so I am dancing and celebrating my own post 

but really dont let it go further.. lets all calm down and let us not trolling by sticking to topic..


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526657093533564928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526654717808496640


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkish License Plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who believes still in Pro-Assad sources, I wonder.


Their arguments getting more and more desperate and laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## era_shield

Alienoz_TR said:


> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> BREAKING
> 
> JOHN CANTLIE REPORTS FROM AYN AL ARAB / KOBANE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back-up:



It's strange YouTube removed that vid even though it had no violence at all. Didn't know YouTube was so politicised.


----------



## beast89

But the remaining “100,000 to 150,000 loyal troops tested in battle over more than two years of fighting are arguably more lethal than a 300,000-strong Syrian military in 2010, complacent after some 30 years of sitting idle.”
Syria army adapts to guerrilla war | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## beast89

FSA (or what remains) are begging and complaining as usual. 
U.S. Ignores Free Syrian Army — The Patriot Post


----------



## atatwolf

They are in Turkey murdering Turkish soldiers (of Kurdish descent).


----------



## SALMAN F

atatwolf said:


> Mashallah but those are not Isis members but fsa.


Why mashallah??


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


so what's going on here?? 
captured Lebanon soldiers
sounds like they are cursing Hezzbolah,Assad, and Shia
I would like to know what the crying one is saying.
sad stuff to see grown men cry like this.


----------



## Syrian Lion

C130 said:


> so what's going on here??
> captured Lebanon soldiers
> sounds like they are cursing Hezzbolah,Assad, and Shia
> I would like to know what the crying one is saying.
> sad stuff to see grown men cry like this.


innocent soldiers crying out for their lives, they know soon they will be killed by those terrorists... they were trying to make peace with their captures by hating on the Lebanese national army ( that right is there is betrayal if they return alive they might be tried for treason) hate on Shia and etc....they are speaking under force... it is obvious..


----------



## C130

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Don't worry your coward soldiers will be humiliated and sent back like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cry and be a grown man.
> 
> You guys are shy with the airstrikes just come on foot and help the kurds and shiite pagans.
> It's only a matter of time before you will be forced to.



Allah willing of course


----------



## C130

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> That was too funny. Now lend us some laughs.
> I have just the solution


----------



## TheNoob

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Don't worry your coward soldiers will be humiliated and sent back like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cry and be a grown man.
> 
> You guys are shy with the airstrikes just come on foot and help the kurds and shiite pagans.
> It's only a matter of time before you will be forced to.




Dont be that stupid.
Respect the dead man regardless of his nationality.


----------



## Omega007

Alienoz_TR said:


> Good news come today one after another.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526777926583607296



And how is this a good news??!!


----------



## Syrian Lion

Omega007 said:


> And how is this a good news??!!


most likely it is fake news like most of their lies and fake news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> The day they respect our religion and had they not raped our women I might have thought about it.



*bashes him and threaten to send their soldiers in coffins*

*demands respect in return*


and you wonder why most people hate you....


----------



## TheNoob

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Didn't ask for his respect.
> His respect is worth the dirt on my boot. He can go give this respect to these people.
> US forces 'used chemical weapons' during assault on city of Fallujah - Middle East - World - The Independent



good enough.
Atleast dont demand respect in return.


----------



## C130

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> The day they respect our religion and had they not raped our women I might have thought about it.



religion of peace. convert,pay a tax, or die 







the man lives in a free country with free speech and free freedom of religion, so privilege

why not move to Syria and be with your brothers.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Don't worry your coward soldiers will be humiliated and sent back like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cry and be a grown man.
> 
> You guys are shy with the airstrikes just come on foot and help the kurds and shiite pagans.
> It's only a matter of time before you will be forced to.





IbnTaymiyyah said:


>



Permanent Bans review board reinstated. | Page 2
we got us a terrorist sympathizer and going off topic.

@Hu Songshan @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> Fair enough. No problem. I just don't like when people act like experts on issues that they know little about.
> 
> FSA is moderate compared to what the Al-Assad regime has been doing. Are you even aware of the fact that the Al-Assad regime has killed FAR more civilians than ISIS itself?
> 
> For a fighting force in this civil war FSA are moderate as anything can be.
> 
> The reason why ISIS and Nusra (they don't really exist anymore) got so much support was due to the silence of the international community. You either had a choice of being barrel bombed or jointing them.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> You just made your own nonsense list there after I mentioned twice as many influential Arab scientists. 2 out of your 5 examples were not Turks even but Jews.
> 
> Maybe because there are only 500.000 Yemeni Jews and many of them came to Israel fairly recently and from an impoverished country while Eastern European Jews came from Europe which is 100 times more developed than ME? Let alone the ME 100 years ago that had 1 or 2 Universities……
> 
> Anyway let's leave it. Arab/Semitic contribution to humanity has still been greater than the Turkic one. Much, much, much greater. In the future this will be the same. It's just a question of inevitable changes in the Arab world. As I already explained and as most will agree with.


There is no point in comparing yourself to those Arabs since you have non of the attributes as a society they had. I don't want to go in the details but you know what I mean. Better look at the present and the future. Look at Saudi's, where will they be when the oil is out?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

It seems we should have a new color in Syrian map and divide Nusra from the so called moderate terrorists backed by the west .

There are bloody battles between Al Qaeda and moderates in Idlib which made Al Qaeda to take back it's forces from Khan Shaykhun to northern parts .

Things are getting more and more interesting in Northern fronts .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Timur said:


> intrestin inside view of a SA thoughts..



This is not SA thought. Everyone in the forum only represents themselves and not their entire countries. 

Look at the name and not on the flag next time.


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> most likely it is fake news like most of their lies and fake news...



I really hope the news is a false one.I was just shocked at his comment,that Turkish guy was rejoicing the death of an officer in support of bloody terrorists!!


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Omega007 said:


> I really hope the news is a false one.I was just shocked at his comment,that Turkish guy was rejoicing the death of an officer in support of bloody terrorists!!



His convoy was attacked by Assad military personel. 3 of his guardsmen were killed. He was wounded. One of the Assadist military personel responsible has been apprehended by Assad forces.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

dhul-aktaf said:


> Syria says supplying military aid to Kurds to fight Islamic State - Yahoo News India



khomeini's *** they have



Superboy said:


> Why would the Syrian government help Kurds when the latter boycotted Syria's presidential election this year? If they boycott, then they are anti government.


----------



## Superboy

What's the difference between Nusra and Daish?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Al-Kurdi said:


> khomeini's *** they have


no, they have his dick.

Farsnews




TEHRAN (FNA)- The Syrian army besieged a strategic militant-controlled region in Deir Ezzur in the Eastern parts of the country, cutting the supply routes of the terrorists in the area.
The army units besieged the terrorists in Havija Saqr area of Deir Ezzur which was used by the militants to send supplies to other pars of the province.

Meantime, the army's artillery units continuing their attacks on the ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant) positions in Deir Ezzur countryside.

The ISIL has control over 40 percent of Deir Ezzur countryside while it only controls Al-Hamidiya and a district of Al-Jabileh in Deir Ezzur city.

The Syrian government has for long complained of the flow of foreign terrorists into Syria, accusing the neighboring countries of facilitating the flow of such radical fighters into the crisis-torn country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

Alienoz_TR said:


> His convoy was attacked by Assad military personel. 3 of his guardsmen were killed. He was wounded. One of the Assadist military personel responsible has been apprehended by Assad forces.



Friendly fire - deliberate or by mistake??Any info on that??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Omega007 said:


> Friendly fire - deliberate or by mistake??Any info on that??



Assasination.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

hush- alfarah liberated in eastern ghuta
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Reports coming that in Shaer, Homs countryside, IS attacked Assad forces. Destroyed two regime tanks with Kornet missiles, and captured various vehicles. Up to 100 Assad militias killed. Needs to be confirmed by independent sources.

Not want to go against forum rules, therefore I dont post Pro-IS sources as that would be propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> Reports coming that in Shaer, Homs countryside, IS attacked Assad forces. Destroyed two regime tanks with Kornet missiles, and captured various vehicles. Up to 100 Assad militias killed. Needs to be confirmed by independent sources.
> 
> *Not want to go against forum rules, therefore I dont post Pro-IS sources as that would be propaganda*.


 i can post bro instead of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527133136417996801


----------



## tesla

*Islamist militants storm government building in Idlib, north-west Syria*
Al-Nusra Front fighters kill dozens of Assad’s troops and claim to cut supply route to Idlib city
Islamist militants storm government building in Idlib, north-west Syria | World news | The Guardian


----------



## tesla

new video from syrian army in jabar propably a 125 mm t-72 tank


----------



## Alienoz_TR

tesla said:


> new video from syrian army in jabar propably a 125 mm t-72 tank



When I was child, I used to play on a WW2 era tank training ground in Munich. There was either 1 or 2 destroyed ww2 era tanks there. It is quite depressing sitting in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Alienoz_TR said:


> When I was child, I used to play on a WW2 era tank training ground in Munich. There was either 1 or 2 destroyed ww2 era tanks there. It is quite depressing sitting in it.



i love this thanks t-72 s are pretty good thanks it had variety in the world such as
romanian tr-125
serbian m84 as
jugoslav m84
ıraq army had it as well as


----------



## tesla




----------



## Superboy

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> Do you think ISIS is simply trying to destroy Kobane or has any intention of holding it.




Destroy. Every time ISIS sends a few guys into a place in Kobane and the whole place gets bombs by American jets. Kobane isn't strategically important to ISIS. Raqqa and Mosul are far more important to ISIS because they are inhabited by Sunni Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> Do you think ISIS is simply trying to destroy Kobane or has any intention of holding it.



IS was attacking Deir ez-Zor when YPG and FSA formed joint operation to expel IS from Raqqa. IS removed siege in Deir Ezzor and turned its attention towards north. For IS, Removing YPG from the Ayn al-Arab would mean connecting Jarablus to Tel Abiad without worrying a rival group posing a threat.

On the other hand, it has no specific value. No water, no gas field, no oil field. Only hostile Kurdish populace who had already taken refuge in Turkey.

Hasakah and Deir ezzor are priorities of IS. Former means securing new oil fields, later means consolidation of security in Deir ezzor oil fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Considering IS folks are mostly from Europe, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, IS folks mostly wish to destroy everything in Kurdish, Shia, Christian places. Most of them are not native to Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Considering IS folks are mostly from Europe, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, IS folks mostly wish to destroy everything in Kurdish, Shia, Christian places. Most of them are not native to Iraq and Syria.



Perhaps only 25% are foreigners, majority are Syrian and Iraqi locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Perhaps only 25% are foreigners, majority are Syrian and Iraqi locals.




Initially, they were mostly foreigners. As they convert conquered areas to salafism, more of ISIS's population are local. Nevertheless, a big chunk of the fighters are not from Iraq and Syria.

Jordanian government arrest of anti-ISIS Salafist leader is wrong, might help ISIS, attorney says - The Arab Daily News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Initially, they were mostly foreigners. As they convert conquered areas to salafism, more of ISIS's population are local. Nevertheless, a big chunk of the fighters are not from Iraq and Syria.



Is that so? Initially they were only Sunni Iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Is that so? Initially they were only Sunni Iraqis.




Sunni Iraqis are very few, but very good fighters. A lot of them served in Saddam's army.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SOHR was informed that Jabhat al-Nusra fighters have taken over the Syrian Revolutionaries Front checkpoints in Ma'ra al-Nu'man. Clashes took place between the two sides in al-Naour checkpoint which is a bastion for the SRF north of the city, the clashes ended with taking over the checkpoint by Jabhat al-Nusra. Clashes also took place between the too sides earlier in al-Bara area. Jabhat al-Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa have taken over the towns and villages of ( Balyon, Kesafra, Eblin, Ebdita, Mashon, Maghara and Maghara in the Zawiya mount ) the clashes also led to human losses in both sides.

---
al-Hasakah province: 2 men were killed ( including a doctor ) while others were wounded during their attempt to cross the Turkish borders, activists said that the Turkish border guards beat them.

Unknown gunmen " likely from the IS" targeted areas in Tal Alo village with Grad missiles, no reports of losses.

---
Homs province: The IS took control on 3 gas fields in Sha'er area after violent clashes against regime forces led to death of no less than 3 soldiers from regime side. 

2 men were killed while others were wounded by regime's bombardment on the west section of Talbisa.

SOHR


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> SOHR was informed that Jabhat al-Nusra fighters have taken over the Syrian Revolutionaries Front checkpoints in Ma'ra al-Nu'man. Clashes took place between the two sides in al-Naour checkpoint which is a bastion for the SRF north of the city, the clashes ended with taking over the checkpoint by Jabhat al-Nusra. Clashes also took place between the too sides earlier in al-Bara area. Jabhat al-Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa have taken over the towns and villages of ( Balyon, Kesafra, Eblin, Ebdita, Mashon, Maghara and Maghara in the Zawiya mount ) the clashes also led to human losses in both sides.
> 
> ---
> al-Hasakah province: 2 men were killed ( including a doctor ) while others were wounded during their attempt to cross the Turkish borders, activists said that the Turkish border guards beat them.
> 
> Unknown gunmen " likely from the IS" targeted areas in Tal Alo village with Grad missiles, no reports of losses.
> 
> ---
> Homs province: The IS took control on 3 gas fields in Sha'er area after violent clashes against regime forces led to death of no less than 3 soldiers from regime side.
> 
> 2 men were killed while others were wounded by regime's bombardment on the west section of Talbisa.
> 
> SOHR




So Nusra is now fighting with FSA?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Up to 70 Syrian army chiefs beheaded by ISIS after jihadis make advance on second city of Idlib that has been held by Assad's forces for more than a year*

* ISIS and the Al-Nusra front launched simultaneous attacks in Idlib*
* The men were believed to have been beheaded by militants*
* Four Nusra Front members blew themselves up inside the city*
By Sam Webb for MailOnline

Published: 06:57 GMT, 28 October 2014 | Updated: 11:28 GMT, 28 October 2014

A reported 70 senior Syrian army officers were beheaded when members of ISIS and the Al-Nusra front launched simultaneous attacks on army checkpoints, police headquarters, and the governor's office in northwestern Syria

The attacks all took place in the city of Idlib, activists and state media reported. The city, which is in Syrian government hands, is the local capital of Idlib province.

The men were believed to have been beheaded before government troops could recapture the building and save them.

Scroll down for video 





Grim toll: A reported 70 senior Syrian army officers were beheaded when members of ISIS and the Al-Nusra front launched simultaneous attacks in the city of Idlib. File picture





Rebels on their way to battle in this file picture. Yesterday's attacks were the most serious there since Syrian rebels took control of scores of villages and towns around Idlib more than two years ago

Monday's attacks were the most serious there since Syrian rebels took control of scores of villages and towns around it more than two years ago.

The fighting is separate from the clashes underway between Nusra Front's main rebel rivals, ISIS, and Syrian Kurdish fighters for control of the strategic border town of Kobane, further to the east and along the border with Turkey.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Nusra Front and other groups shelled Idlib and simultaneously attacked army checkpoints there.

It said four Nusra Front members blew themselves up inside the city, targeting checkpoints there and causing casualties among the troops.

Amateur video alleges to show the Syrian city of Idlib under...









The fighting is separate from the clashes underway between Nusra Front's main rebel rivals, ISIS (pictured), and Syrian Kurdish fighters for control of the strategic border town of Kobane

'It was a moral blow to the regime,' said activist Asad Kanjo, based in the town of Saraqeb, also in Idlib province. He added that calm had been restored in the city.

Syria's pro-government Al-Ikhbariya TV cited the provincial police chief, who was not named, as saying the attackers took advantage of a power cut before dawn to hit the checkpoints and also the governor's office. He added that troops repelled the attackers.

'There isn't one gunman in the city now,' said the police chief. The TV later aired footage from Idlib showing bodies of two purported attackers with suicide vests.





Syrian state TV said government forces repelled the attack on Idlib and that a 'large number of terrorists' were killed

The Observatory said the rebels were helped by some policemen who were protecting the police command and the governor's office enter the two buildings. The buildings were retaken later by government troops.

Another activist in Idlib province, speaking on condition of anonymity for fear of reprisals, said most of the attacks took place on the southern edge of the city, near Mastoumeh Hill.

The Observatory said the hill was captured by rebels, which prompted Syrian helicopter gunships to target the site. It said 15 rebels and 20 soldiers were killed at the hill.

Syrian state TV said government forces repelled the attack on Idlib and that a 'large number of terrorists' were killed. The government refers to the rebels as terrorists.

State TV said the attackers were led by Abu Waleed al-Libi who was killed in the battle - al-Libi is Arabic for 'the Libyan'.

The Observatory said that some of the Nusra Front members killed in the fighting were foreigners.

In the eastern province of Deir el-Zour a car bomb exploded near a hospital run by ISIS killing four people including a child and wounding others, the Observatory said. The explosion in the town of Mayadeen caused material damage to the hospital and nearby homes.

Syrian state TV said the blast in Mayadeen occurred outside a medical centre run by the Islamic State group. The channel said there are reports of 20 people killed by the blast.

The state channel and the Observatory gave no further details.

The Islamic State group controls wide areas of the oil-rich Deir el-Zour province, where some tribesmen rose against the extremist group but were quickly crushed.

In Kobane, an Associated Press journalist on the Turkish side of the border said there was intense fighting in the town Monday. Sporadic explosions and occasional cracks of gunfire could be heard from a distance.

70 Syrian army chiefs beheaded by ISIS in Idlib | Daily Mail Online


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Is that so? Initially they were only Sunni Iraqis.



Yet led by a foreigner ? 

Al Zarqawi.

That organization is mostly foreigners actually when you look at core fighters, they manage to lure young locals in for money, but they usually end up captured since they're not that determined like core ISIS fighters.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Yet led by a foreigner ?
> 
> Al Zarqawi.
> 
> That organization is mostly foreigners actually when you look at core fighters, they manage to lure young locals in for money, but they usually end up captured since they're not that determined like core ISIS fighters.



Head of State (Iraqi) 
Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Senior Spokesman (Syrian)
Abu Mohammad al-Adnani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Amir of Syrian IS (Iraqi)
Abu Ali al-Anbari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Amir of Iraqi IS (Iraqi)
Abu Muslim al-Turkmani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

--- Others ---
Syrian Group Commander (Georgian/Chechen)
Abu Omar al-Shishani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anbar Group Commander (Iraqi)
Abu Waheeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Head of State (Iraqi)
> Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Senior Spokesman (Syrian)
> Abu Mohammad al-Adnani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Amir of Syrian IS (Iraqi)
> Abu Ali al-Anbari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Amir of Iraqi IS (Iraqi)
> Abu Muslim al-Turkmani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> --- Others ---
> Syrian Group Commander (Georgian/Chechen)
> Abu Omar al-Shishani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anbar Group Commander (Iraqi)
> Abu Waheeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That is today, you were talking about back in the day.

To remind you, 


> *Initially* they were only Sunni Iraqis.



initially reminds me of Al Zarqawi.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> That is today, you were talking about back in the day.
> 
> To remind you,
> 
> 
> initially reminds me of Al Zarqawi.



Initially they were Iraqi Sunnis. I didnt comment on who founded ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syria: The massacres you never knew

@Omega007


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> Syria: The massacres you never knew
> 
> @Omega007



Jesus Fucking Christ!! Is this for real??!!


----------



## Syrian Lion

Omega007 said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ!! Is this for real??!!


yes my friends, human body parts were hanging down in Latakia country side, if you even remember the terrorists attack on Latakia they killed women and children and hanged their heads on apple trees in their farms... that is my friend what F$A have done to Syrians .... what a revolution...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> yes my friends, human body parts were hanging down in Latakia country side, if you even remember the terrorists attack on Latakia they killed women and children and hanged their heads on apple trees in their farms... that is my friend what F$A have done to Syrians .... what a revolution...



The present situation in Syria reminds of what happened in Kashmir in recent past.Almost the exact same kind of atrocities were committed in the state of Jammu & Kashmir during the time period starting from 1989 to 2006 when the same kind of Islamic terrorists.The ritualistic beheading,dismemberment,mutilation,crucifixion - all of it,the same story.More than a hundred thousand native Hindu Pandits and Shias were massacred and more than a million were forced to flee with their properties confiscated.The terrorists would often break into their homes and you know rest.And just in case of present day Syria,the Indian security forces were falsely accused to have committed mass violation against civilian population by the western propaganda channels,when in reality,almost in every case,the allegations were found to be either totally baseless or grossly over exaggerated.Here is a link:
ISIS brutalities remind of Hindu killings in Kashmir | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Omega007 said:


> The present situation in Syria reminds of what happened in Kashmir in recent past.Almost the exact same kind of atrocities were committed in the state of Jammu & Kashmir during the time period starting from 1989 to 2006 when the same kind of Islamic terrorists.The ritualistic beheading,dismemberment,mutilation,crucifixion - all of it,the same story.More than a hundred thousand native Hindu Pandits and Shias were massacred and more than a million were forced to flee with their properties confiscated.The terrorists would often break into their homes and you know rest.And just in case of present day Syria,the Indian security forces were falsely accused to have committed mass violation against civilian population by the western propaganda channels,when in reality,almost in every case,the allegations were found to be either totally baseless or grossly over exaggerated.Here is a link:
> ISIS brutalities remind of Hindu killings in Kashmir | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central


To be honest with you, I never heard of that stuff going in Kashmir ( I know about the Kashmir conflict), this is the first time I read something like that, so thanks for sharing... it is horrible, and yes what the article is describing is like what the F$A terrorists are doing in Syria, the only difference is that those F$A terrorists have western support and petro dollar countries are pumping them money and weapons 

Question, recently Alqaeda threatened India and other countries in south Asia, how is India handling this threat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> To be honest with you, I never heard of that stuff going in Kashmir ( I know about the Kashmir conflict), this is the first time I read something like that, so thanks for sharing... it is horrible, and yes what the article is describing is like what the F$A terrorists are doing in Syria, the only difference is that those F$A terrorists have western support and petro dollar countries are pumping them money and weapons
> 
> Question, recently Alqaeda threatened India and other countries in south Asia, how is India handling this threat?


Well,that is hardly surprising,just take a look at the time frame.The reason why the Syrian civil war got all these attention is largely due to the spread of internet and more so due abundance of social media,today there is a multitude of different social medias like facebook,twitter etc;people can freely share their thoughts,their experience,news etc much easily,you can take your views to the world level,to a vast swath of people from different countries compared to that time when all these happened in Kashmir.Back then,the internet was largely out of reach of common citizen.Besides,the mass media and electronic media wasn't as developed and vocal as in present.And that's why the Kashmir situation remained largely out of sight of common people except Indian subcontinent.
While we are at this,let me share a couple of incidents that I remember.In one case,the Pakistani backed terrorists had stuck a colony largely made up of family of Indian Army Soldiers.Within a few minutes,some 50 unarmed civilians,most women and children,were killed in most gruesome manners imaginable.The scene was quite similar to what we now see in your country.People were dragged out of their homes,then they were either shot or killed in the same ritualistic beheading,sleeting of throats,bodies were mutilated,genitalia were severed,eyes gauged out!!Besides,sporadic killings,abduction and mass rape against the ethnic Hindu Pandits had become an almost daily affair.

Then in another instance,it was 1999,an Indian Army officer,Captain Saurabh Kalia,along with 7 other ranks of his patrol party was captured by most probably the Pakistan Army's Northern Light Infantry troops who had transgressed into our territory under disguise of mujaheddin (they deny this till today for obvious reasons).For 7 days,these men were tortured in the most brutal manner with the same process I described in the earlier incident and then executed,when their bodies were returned those were large unrecognizable.
There are hundreds of such incidents which I can not describe here.

And as for foreign backing,these militants were (and still are to a lesser extent) being extensively helped by the ISI and Pakistani Army with training,weapons including assault rifles,RPGs,GPMGs,HMGs,grenades - everything to monetary support,they would give them cover fire and even artillery cover during infiltration attempts,in fact they still do it.Heck,they actively took part in the terrorist raids disguised as the same.In many cases,our soldiers have recovered i cards indiacating Pakistani Army regulars,Rangers and even SSG in some cases from dead terrorists.Beside,these guys too received extensive petro dollar support from the very same countries who are doing it now against your country.

That is why,those of us Indians who are interested in military matters and keep track of the present situation in middle east and Syria in particular,remains overwhelmingly sympathetic to Syrian people and supports the present government of Al-Assad,you can ask any Indian member here or in any other defence forum if you want.Even the GoI is largely supportive to the government of Syria and has always opposed the US and NATO decision of toppling the Assad government by force.We even opposed to the operations in Libya against Gaddafi government.

And as for the threat given by AQ,well,all I would say that we have heard it all a hundred times and we are not impressed.If they do make the mistake,it will be their last,that I can assure you.We are not like the US,our forces fight terror with terror.We do not use artillery or air force but seasoned soldiers,specially trained in counter insurgency with experience of over one and half a decade!!Our forces in India follow a simple maxim - 'if it is hostile,you kill it'.There are few facilities,namely the Counter Infiltration Grid on ground to stop infiltration.Like the LOC fencing - it is among the most heavily militarized area with a 20 feet high electrified razor wire fence with motion sensors,Battle Field Surveillance Radars,long range thermal imagers of both Indian and Israeli origins,round the clock UAV surveillance and army patrols.The whole area is also littered with camouflaged concrete pill boxes with Recoilless rifles and heavy machine gun emplacements.Then there is the Rashtrya Rifles,a 100 thousand strong force of Indian Army, specially trained for counter insurgency operations in dense jungles,high altitude and urban environments.For a more detailed reply,you can ask to @OrionHunter ,he is retired high ranking infantry officer of Indian Army,who was posted in Kashmir during the peak years of the insurgency.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Main gas field has fallen as well. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527370762454179840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Deir Ezzor Province: It is clear that the detonation of the booby- trapped vehicle in Hwayjet Sakar on the outskirts of the city of Deir Ezzor was targeting a regime’s post, where a fighter of Moroccan nationality from IS blew up himself leading to casualties on the regime forces side.

5 militants at least from IS died in clashes with the regime forces in Hwayjet Sakar.

Source: SOHR

---

Homs Province: Violent clashes between IS militants and the regime forces erupted yesterday in Sha’er gas field area in the eastern countryside, where IS could seize 3 wells. The clashes resulted in death of 30 elements from the regime forces at least, information reported an IS advancement in the area.

Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syrian rebels enter Kurdish town from Turkey*

MURSITPINAR, Turkey -- Syrian activists and Kurdish officials say a small group of Syrian rebels have entered the embattled border town of Kobani to help Kurdish fighters battling Islamic State extremists.

The group of around 50 armed fighters is from the Free Syrian Army, an umbrella group of mainstream rebels fighting to topple Syrian President Bashar Assad.

Idriss Nassan, a Kurdish official from Kobani, said the group crossed to Kobani through the Mursitpinar border crossing with Turkey.

Their arrival early on Wednesday came several hours after a group of Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga troops arrived in Turkey, also on their way to Syria to help their Syrian Kurdish brethren fight IS militants.

The peshmerga fighters from Iraq are expected to cross into Syria later in the day.

The unprecedented mission by the 150 fighters came after Ankara agreed to allow the peshmerga troops to cross into Syria via Turkey - although the Turkish prime minister reiterated that his country would not be sending any ground forces of its own to Kobani, along the Syrian-Turkish border.

After a rousing send-off from thousands of cheering, flag-waving supporters in the Iraqi Kurdish capital of Irbil, the peshmerga forces landed early Wednesday at the Sanliurfa airport in southeastern Turkey. They left the airport in buses escorted by Turkish security forces and were expected to travel to Kobani through the Mursitpinar border crossing with Syria.

Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu told the BBC that sending the peshmerga was "the only way to help Kobani, since other countries don't want to use ground troops."

The Islamic State group launched its offensive on Kobani and nearby Syrian villages in mid-September, killing more than 800 people, according to activists. The Sunni extremists captured dozens of Kurdish villages around Kobani and control parts of the town. More than 200,000 people have fled across the border into Turkey.

The U.S. is leading a coalition that has carried out dozens of airstrikes targeting the militants in and around Kobani.

The deployment of the 150 peshmerga fighters, who were authorized by the Iraqi Kurdish government to go to Kobani, underscores the sensitive political tensions in the region.

Turkey's government views the Syrian Kurds defending Kobani as loyal to what Ankara regards as an extension of the Kurdistan Workers' Party, or PKK. That group has waged a 30-year insurgency in Turkey and is designated a terrorist group by the U.S. and NATO.

Under pressure to take greater action against the IS militants - from the West as well as from Kurds inside Turkey and Syria - the Turkish government agreed to let the fighters cross through its territory. But it only is allowing the peshmerga forces from Iraq, with whom it has a good relationship, and not those from the PKK.

A separate Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga convoy of Toyota Land Cruisers and trucks carrying cannons and machine guns crossed into Turkey early Wednesday at the Ibrahim Khalil border crossing at Zakho in northern Iraq.

The land convoy and the 150 fighters were expected to join up and cross jointly into Syria.

Peshmerga soldiers carrying Kurdish flags were atop some of the vehicles as they headed from Irbil to the Iraqi-Turkish border crossing. The troops made the victory sign for the cameras. An ambulance and government vehicles blaring their sirens accompanied the convoy.

Scores of people waited by the side of the road in villages for the troops to pass. Thousands of people awaited them at the border. The crowd sang and chanted traditional peshmerga songs and had to be pushed back by every vehicle that tried to make its way through the masses. Many people carried colorful Kurdish flags and portraits of the Iraqi Kurdish regional President Massoud Barzani.

The Kurds of Syria and Iraq have become a major focus in the war against the Islamic State group, with Kurdish populations in both countries under significant threat by the militant group's lightning advance as it seeks to establish an Islamic caliphate in the region.

The Iraqi Kurdish parliament voted overwhelmingly to send fighters to Kobani, underscoring the growing cooperation among the Kurds in Iraq and Syria. The action marked the first mission for the peshmerga outside Iraq.

U.S. State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki said U.S. officials "certainly encourage" the deployment of Iraqi peshmerga forces to Kobani.

It will provide much-needed support for the Syrian Kurds, although it is not clear whether Turkey will allow the peshmerga fighters to carry enough weaponry to make an impact.

On Tuesday, the U.S. Central Command said U.S. military forces carried out four airstrikes near Kobani in the past 24 hours, destroying four IS fighting positions and a small IS unit.

In Berlin on Tuesday, Syria's neighbors urged European countries at a conference of foreign ministers and representatives from 40 nations to open their doors to more refugees, and for immediate financial and technological help as their infrastructures buckle under the massive influx of civilians fleeing the conflict.

Turkey has agreed to train and equip moderate Syrian rebel forces that have for more than three years sought to oust Syrian President Bashar Assad.

More than 3 million people have fled Syria because of the conflict, mostly to neighboring countries. Another 6 million are displaced within Syria.

The conflict began with largely peaceful protests in March 2011 calling for reform. It eventually spiraled into a civil war as people took up arms following a brutal military crackdown on the protest movement.

Islamic extremists, including foreign fighters, have joined the war, playing an increasingly prominent role in the conflict. Thousands have died in battles between opposing rebel groups since the beginning of the year.

Syrian rebels enter Kurdish town from Turkey - Middle East - Stripes


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA (Firqa 16) - Aleppo Ashrafiyah District










Harakat Nuraddin Zangi - Aleppo Rashdin District






Rebels attacking Assad Forces in Damascus countryside. At the middle of 3rd video, you can see one dead Assad soldier. Doesnt seem graphic to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> #BREAKING | #IslamicState Seize five tanks,BMB,several heavy machine guns with ammunition of different bullets in large quantities.
> #Homs





> #BREAKING | #IslamicState Blow up a bus full of shabiha Alnasiri on the road As'Saboura.- #Homs kill twenty.





> #BREAKING | number of Assad forces was killed when they tryed to dismantle a mine planted by #IslamicState in Sha'er #Homs





> #BREAKING | Al Jazeera reporter : #IslamicState controls the gas fields in Sha'er -Reef of #Homs





> #BREAKING | #IslamicState killed Lt. Col. Rami Kharma and number of units that protect gas fields in mountain Sha'er #Homs



If all of these are true, then SAA suffered greatly. Losing Shaer gas field was bad enough.

Also, IS published recent SVBIED attack on SAA in Deir Ez-Zor. Not gonna post it here as it would be considered as propaganda.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Bomb Blast in Homs Hurts 37, Including Children*

At least 37 people, including children, were injured in a car bomb attack on a government-controlled neighborhood in the central Syrian city of Homs on Wednesday, state television reported.

"Terrorists detonated a car bomb in the center of Al-Zahraa neighborhood, causing deaths and injuries," it said.

It later said at least 37 people had been hurt, including children who were "in serious condition", adding that the blast had caused major damage.

The majority of Al-Zahraa's residents are Alawite, the same sect as President Bashar al-Assad.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based monitoring group, also said the blast had caused injuries.

The bombing is the latest in a series of attacks targeting government-controlled areas of Homs city.

In early October, a double bomb attack in another Alawite neighborhood hit a school, killing 52 people, among them 48 students.

After the bombing, angry parents and residents staged demonstrations calling for the resignation of senior security officials.

Two local security officials were reassigned, though Homs's governor denied the move was related to the demonstrations.

Homs was once known as the "capital of the revolution" because of the strength of anti-government activity there after Syria's uprising began in March 2011.

But most of the city is now back under the control of the regime, with the exception of the northwestern Waer district.

Bomb Blast in Homs Hurts 37, Including Children — Naharnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*SYRIA DIRECT: NEWS UPDATE 10-29-14*

*FSA, Nusra sign non-aggression pact in Aleppo*

Moderate US-backed rebel group Harakat Hazm and Al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat a-Nusra signed an agreement Tuesday stipulating that neither group will attack the other in the contested city of Aleppo, reported pro-opposition Shahba Press Agency, which obtained and published a copy of the agreement.

The agreement comes after Nusra attacked a Harakat Hazm checkpoint in the western outskirts of Aleppo the same day, reported the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

Nusra opened a front against Harakat Hazm in Western Aleppo after it captured seven villages in Idlib from another US-backed, moderate rebel coalition, the Syrian Revolutionaries Front (SRF), on Tuesday.

The SRF and Nusra engaged in a firefight over the weekend in the town of Al-Bara in Idlib under unclear circumstances, leading to an outbreak of hostilities pitting Nusra on one side and the SRF and Harakat Hazm on the other.

*IS makes a bid for energy resources*

The Islamic State captured three gas fields in Jabal Shar near the historical ruins of Palmyra in east Homs province from the regime Tuesday, marking the second time in the past four months that IS attempts to capture the gas-rich area, reported pro-opposition news Smart News Agency.

IS killed more than 30 regime soldiers in the attack, said the monitoring group Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

The gas fields near Jabal Shar are among the principal sources for the nearby government gas company that supplies the rest of the province. Syria is currently going through an energy crisis, with the regime raising the price of diesel earlier this month.

Meanwhile, pro-regime daily Al-Watan said that units of the Syrian army “injured a number of terrorists” near Palmyra.

In July this year, IS briefly seized control of the gas fields in Jabal Shar in a surprise attack that reportedly killed 300 regime soldiers before the Syrian army recaptured the area ten days later.

*East Ghouta Sharia Court sentences drug dealer to death*

The Sharia Court of rebel-held Eastern Ghouta, affiliated with Zahran Alloush’s Islamic Front, sentenced a resident to death on Tuesday after convicting him of selling narcotics, accordingto an announcement released by the court and widely circulated on social media websites.

“The man called Turki bin Nayyef Jabawi...undertook to bring large quantities of drugs into [East Ghouta] in cooperation with the regime's intelligence apparatus, then advertised these drugs to the sons of East Ghouta in order to tie them to drugs and recruit them into the regime's intelligence services,” the announcement read in part.

This is not the first time rebels have accused agents inside Ghouta of cooperating with the regime to corrupt youth and undermine the revolution.

“The regime buys off these people inside Ghouta and they execute the regime’s demands – spying, selling drugs...in order to weaken people,” Omar al-Husen, a spokesperson for the pro-rebel Revolution Command Council, told Syria Direct in June, on the heels of the announcement of a new campaign to capture and try “regime agents” in Ghouta. 

Syria Direct: News Update 10-29-14 - Syria Direct

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

For those who belives IS are brave fighters "They gave us drugs, hallucinetic pills not caring if you live or die" 

ISIS to reporter: 'you would be tortured' - CNN.com Video

"Occasionally, the extremists exhibit reckless if not crazy behavior. Says Ferhat, “One of their guys charged straight at us waving a large knife. We shot him dead.” Ferhat puts such incidents down to possible drug use. “When we capture them, we sometimes find syringes in their bags,” he says. Some of the dead had what he described as “capsules” or “vials” in their mouths." 

Are Islamic State Fighters on Drugs? - Businessweek


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Car bomb in Zehra neighbourhood, Homs. 29/10/2014






I denounce such acts; but if Alawites have denounced regime attacks on (Sunni) civilians in the past, things would not have come to this.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm attacks what looks like a regime tank in Sheikh Yusuf, Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Barrelbombing in a refugee camp in Idlib. 65 civilians killed by Assad today.

There is a video with graphic content in youtube. You find it among the posts of this account.

Syria Civil Defence (@SyriaCivilDef) on Twitter


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Barrelbombing in a refugee camp in Idlib. 65 civilians killed by Assad today.



Good



Alienoz_TR said:


> Eviction prevents SAA fighters to be shot from the behind. They get the hostile populace together and concentrate them in an area.


----------



## ResurgentIran

1000 said:


> Good



Why?



Alienoz_TR said:


> *SYRIA DIRECT: NEWS UPDATE 10-29-14*
> 
> *FSA, Nusra sign non-aggression pact in Aleppo*
> 
> Moderate US-backed rebel group Harakat Hazm and Al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat a-Nusra signed an agreement Tuesday stipulating that neither group will attack the other in the contested city of Aleppo, reported pro-opposition Shahba Press Agency, which obtained and published a copy of the agreement.
> 
> The agreement comes after Nusra attacked a Harakat Hazm checkpoint in the western outskirts of Aleppo the same day, reported the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.
> 
> Nusra opened a front against Harakat Hazm in Western Aleppo after it captured seven villages in Idlib from another US-backed, moderate rebel coalition, the Syrian Revolutionaries Front (SRF), on Tuesday.
> 
> The SRF and Nusra engaged in a firefight over the weekend in the town of Al-Bara in Idlib under unclear circumstances, leading to an outbreak of hostilities pitting Nusra on one side and the SRF and Harakat Hazm on the other.
> 
> *IS makes a bid for energy resources*
> 
> The Islamic State captured three gas fields in Jabal Shar near the historical ruins of Palmyra in east Homs province from the regime Tuesday, marking the second time in the past four months that IS attempts to capture the gas-rich area, reported pro-opposition news Smart News Agency.
> 
> IS killed more than 30 regime soldiers in the attack, said the monitoring group Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.
> 
> The gas fields near Jabal Shar are among the principal sources for the nearby government gas company that supplies the rest of the province. Syria is currently going through an energy crisis, with the regime raising the price of diesel earlier this month.
> 
> Meanwhile, pro-regime daily Al-Watan said that units of the Syrian army “injured a number of terrorists” near Palmyra.
> 
> In July this year, IS briefly seized control of the gas fields in Jabal Shar in a surprise attack that reportedly killed 300 regime soldiers before the Syrian army recaptured the area ten days later.
> 
> *East Ghouta Sharia Court sentences drug dealer to death*
> 
> The Sharia Court of rebel-held Eastern Ghouta, affiliated with Zahran Alloush’s Islamic Front, sentenced a resident to death on Tuesday after convicting him of selling narcotics, accordingto an announcement released by the court and widely circulated on social media websites.
> 
> “The man called Turki bin Nayyef Jabawi...undertook to bring large quantities of drugs into [East Ghouta] in cooperation with the regime's intelligence apparatus, then advertised these drugs to the sons of East Ghouta in order to tie them to drugs and recruit them into the regime's intelligence services,” the announcement read in part.
> 
> This is not the first time rebels have accused agents inside Ghouta of cooperating with the regime to corrupt youth and undermine the revolution.
> 
> “The regime buys off these people inside Ghouta and they execute the regime’s demands – spying, selling drugs...in order to weaken people,” Omar al-Husen, a spokesperson for the pro-rebel Revolution Command Council, told Syria Direct in June, on the heels of the announcement of a new campaign to capture and try “regime agents” in Ghouta.
> 
> Syria Direct: News Update 10-29-14 - Syria Direct




Well by joining with Nusra, it will certainly dilute FSA's so called moderate label.


----------



## 1000

ResurgentIran said:


> Why?



I learn from my senior teacher Alienoz, an hour ago his reaction on ISIS massacring the civillians in Anbar was this



> Eviction prevents ISIS fighters to be shot from the behind. They get the hostile populace together and concentrate them in an area.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> I learn from my senior teacher Alienoz, an hour ago his reaction on ISIS massacring the civillians in Anbar was this



I am not lecturing on cheering civilian casualties.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

BREAKING NEWS: Turkish Soldier insulted the mother of a Peshmerga militant. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527568235462262784
---
In other news, Pro-IS sources claim that over 200 SAA soldiers were killed in Shaer Field, Homs. Unconfirmed.

---

Kobane has no civilian population but draws all the attention, while world turns its back to real suffering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527526358889807873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527557772410650624


----------



## Syrian Lion

Omega007 said:


> Well,that is hardly surprising,just take a look at the time frame.The reason why the Syrian civil war got all these attention is largely due to the spread of internet and more so due abundance of social media,today there is a multitude of different social medias like facebook,twitter etc;people can freely share their thoughts,their experience,news etc much easily,you can take your views to the world level,to a vast swath of people from different countries compared to that time when all these happened in Kashmir.Back then,the internet was largely out of reach of common citizen.Besides,the mass media and electronic media wasn't as developed and vocal as in present.And that's why the Kashmir situation remained largely out of sight of common people except Indian subcontinent.
> While we are at this,let me share a couple of incidents that I remember.In one case,the Pakistani backed terrorists had stuck a colony largely made up of family of Indian Army Soldiers.Within a few minutes,some 50 unarmed civilians,most women and children,were killed in most gruesome manners imaginable.The scene was quite similar to what we now see in your country.People were dragged out of their homes,then they were either shot or killed in the same ritualistic beheading,sleeting of throats,bodies were mutilated,genitalia were severed,eyes gauged out!!Besides,sporadic killings,abduction and mass rape against the ethnic Hindu Pandits had become an almost daily affair.
> 
> Then in another instance,it was 1999,an Indian Army officer,Captain Saurabh Kalia,along with 7 other ranks of his patrol party was captured by most probably the Pakistan Army's Northern Light Infantry troops who had transgressed into our territory under disguise of mujaheddin (they deny this till today for obvious reasons).For 7 days,these men were tortured in the most brutal manner with the same process I described in the earlier incident and then executed,when their bodies were returned those were large unrecognizable.
> There are hundreds of such incidents which I can not describe here.
> 
> And as for foreign backing,these militants were (and still are to a lesser extent) being extensively helped by the ISI and Pakistani Army with training,weapons including assault rifles,RPGs,GPMGs,HMGs,grenades - everything to monetary support,they would give them cover fire and even artillery cover during infiltration attempts,in fact they still do it.Heck,they actively took part in the terrorist raids disguised as the same.In many cases,our soldiers have recovered i cards indiacating Pakistani Army regulars,Rangers and even SSG in some cases from dead terrorists.Beside,these guys too received extensive petro dollar support from the very same countries who are doing it now against your country.
> 
> That is why,those of us Indians who are interested in military matters and keep track of the present situation in middle east and Syria in particular,remains overwhelmingly sympathetic to Syrian people and supports the present government of Al-Assad,you can ask any Indian member here or in any other defence forum if you want.Even the GoI is largely supportive to the government of Syria and has always opposed the US and NATO decision of toppling the Assad government by force.We even opposed to the operations in Libya against Gaddafi government.
> 
> And as for the threat given by AQ,well,all I would say that we have heard it all a hundred times and we are not impressed.If they do make the mistake,it will be their last,that I can assure you.We are not like the US,our forces fight terror with terror.We do not use artillery or air force but seasoned soldiers,specially trained in counter insurgency with experience of over one and half a decade!!Our forces in India follow a simple maxim - 'if it is hostile,you kill it'.There are few facilities,namely the Counter Infiltration Grid on ground to stop infiltration.Like the LOC fencing - it is among the most heavily militarized area with a 20 feet high electrified razor wire fence with motion sensors,Battle Field Surveillance Radars,long range thermal imagers of both Indian and Israeli origins,round the clock UAV surveillance and army patrols.The whole area is also littered with camouflaged concrete pill boxes with Recoilless rifles and heavy machine gun emplacements.Then there is the Rashtrya Rifles,a 100 thousand strong force of Indian Army, specially trained for counter insurgency operations in dense jungles,high altitude and urban environments.For a more detailed reply,you can ask to @OrionHunter ,he is retired high ranking infantry officer of Indian Army,who was posted in Kashmir during the peak years of the insurgency.


Thank you for sharing, very informal! 
You are right the people that suffered from terrorism understand Syrians the most, in this conflict... petrodollar countries have a lot to do with terrorism that happened in India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya and Syria... 

May India continue to prosper and live in peace! 

By the way Syria - India relations go back to long time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Turkish Soldier insulted the mother of a Peshmerga militant.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527568235462262784



DEVELOPING STORY: Turkish soldiers didnt give soap to Kurds. Kurdish warriors cannot wash their hands at the moment. Thats most inhumane treatment Kurds have ever faced.
->
*Rudaw English*
8 hrs · 
Dr. Izzadin Tamo (a physician that accompanies the ‪#‎Peshmerga‬ forces ), we are being dumped in a store in Suruc without any service and even there is no a soap to wash our hands.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Turkmen minority suffers killing, displacement south Hama*

HAMA (Zaman Al Wasl)- Aqrab, a small town in Hama’s Western South countryside, midway between Homs and Hama, of Turkman majority and some Alawite, nearly 2000 people out of total 12 thousand. It is surrounded by pro-regime villages from West, East and North.

In 2012, Syrian regime’s “Shabiha” committed unprecedented massacre where almost 600 people were killed.

Abdul Aziz rashwani one of the Aqrab’s residents, left the town in the beginning of 2013 to live with his friends’ houses in Holeh, came to visit his house for the first time when Zaman al-Wasl met him, he was shocked from the status of his house which was almost destroyed and all furniture was stolen, beside most surrounding houses were either completely destroyed or uninhabitable.






His cousin requested Abdul Aziz to check his house, Zaman al-Wasl talked to him over the phone and told his story: “I live now in Gaziantep in Malatia camp, I don’t think we would come back to Aqrab after the threat and fear we went through, we don’t have better life, but at least we don’t have to suffer from the frequent insult of ‘Shabiha’ and shelling from the surrounding villages, or explosive barrels”

According to some available records, it is estimated that 10 thousand “80%” of Aqrab town were displaced, either to Holeh or to refugees’ camps in Turkey.

It has been reported to Zaman al-Wasl that Turkey has allocated particular camps to Turkmen came from Homs and Hama and gave them permission to work.

The member in the relief committee Abdul Jabbar Hojik, confirmed to Zaman al-Wasl that many people even whole families still missing and the exact numbers of killed people still uncertain.






In regard to aid or relief, he mentioned that many members based in Turley and they provide 13 thousand tons of flour monthly , which is sometimes sold to use its price for buying other stuff.

Dr.Khawla al-Hadid, an activist from Aqrab town explained circumstances preceded the massacre, she mentioned that plans to push the town into a sectarian conflict was clear since the beginning of the Syrian revolution, where “Shabiha” used to humiliate and arrest people on barriers, beside many incidents of killing and abduction. “when one of “Shabiha” from the town was killed on a barrier, and his brother was killed in Hama, their father left the town, then many Shabihas’ families left Aqrab, with exodus of Alawite pro-regime people because of anticipated military action, then sever shelling started hitting the town”

An eyewitness of the massacre told what happened to her: “some armed people from the town detained around 500 people as hostages, when religious figures and Sheikhs intervened, 150 people were freed, to keep the Sheikhs in return. We were threatened of killing and exploding us with the building if anyone hit the abductors from outside”

The Free Syrian Army “FSA” requested the abductors to free the hostages and would let them to leave the area, but they refused.

The eyewitness confirmed that the building was exploded with hostages inside, including 125 children.

Turkmen minority suffers killing, displacement south Hama SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria


----------



## Bratva

Omega007 said:


> Well,that is hardly surprising,just take a look at the time frame.The reason why the Syrian civil war got all these attention is largely due to the spread of internet and more so due abundance of social media,today there is a multitude of different social medias like facebook,twitter etc;people can freely share their thoughts,their experience,news etc much easily,you can take your views to the world level,to a vast swath of people from different countries compared to that time when all these happened in Kashmir.Back then,the internet was largely out of reach of common citizen.Besides,the mass media and electronic media wasn't as developed and vocal as in present.And that's why the Kashmir situation remained largely out of sight of common people except Indian subcontinent.
> While we are at this,let me share a couple of incidents that I remember.In one case,the Pakistani backed terrorists had stuck a colony largely made up of family of Indian Army Soldiers.Within a few minutes,some 50 unarmed civilians,most women and children,were killed in most gruesome manners imaginable.The scene was quite similar to what we now see in your country.People were dragged out of their homes,then they were either shot or killed in the same ritualistic beheading,sleeting of throats,bodies were mutilated,genitalia were severed,eyes gauged out!!Besides,sporadic killings,abduction and mass rape against the ethnic Hindu Pandits had become an almost daily affair.
> 
> Then in another instance,it was 1999,an Indian Army officer,Captain Saurabh Kalia,along with 7 other ranks of his patrol party was captured by most probably the Pakistan Army's Northern Light Infantry troops who had transgressed into our territory under disguise of mujaheddin (they deny this till today for obvious reasons).For 7 days,these men were tortured in the most brutal manner with the same process I described in the earlier incident and then executed,when their bodies were returned those were large unrecognizable.
> There are hundreds of such incidents which I can not describe here.
> 
> And as for foreign backing,these militants were (and still are to a lesser extent) being extensively helped by the ISI and Pakistani Army with training,weapons including assault rifles,RPGs,GPMGs,HMGs,grenades - everything to monetary support,they would give them cover fire and even artillery cover during infiltration attempts,in fact they still do it.Heck,they actively took part in the terrorist raids disguised as the same.In many cases,our soldiers have recovered i cards indiacating Pakistani Army regulars,Rangers and even SSG in some cases from dead terrorists.Beside,these guys too received extensive petro dollar support from the very same countries who are doing it now against your country.
> 
> That is why,those of us Indians who are interested in military matters and keep track of the present situation in middle east and Syria in particular,remains overwhelmingly sympathetic to Syrian people and supports the present government of Al-Assad,you can ask any Indian member here or in any other defence forum if you want.Even the GoI is largely supportive to the government of Syria and has always opposed the US and NATO decision of toppling the Assad government by force.We even opposed to the operations in Libya against Gaddafi government.
> 
> And as for the threat given by AQ,well,all I would say that we have heard it all a hundred times and we are not impressed.If they do make the mistake,it will be their last,that I can assure you.We are not like the US,our forces fight terror with terror.We do not use artillery or air force but seasoned soldiers,specially trained in counter insurgency with experience of over one and half a decade!!Our forces in India follow a simple maxim - 'if it is hostile,you kill it'.There are few facilities,namely the Counter Infiltration Grid on ground to stop infiltration.Like the LOC fencing - it is among the most heavily militarized area with a 20 feet high electrified razor wire fence with motion sensors,Battle Field Surveillance Radars,long range thermal imagers of both Indian and Israeli origins,round the clock UAV surveillance and army patrols.The whole area is also littered with camouflaged concrete pill boxes with Recoilless rifles and heavy machine gun emplacements.Then there is the Rashtrya Rifles,a 100 thousand strong force of Indian Army, specially trained for counter insurgency operations in dense jungles,high altitude and urban environments.For a more detailed reply,you can ask to @OrionHunter ,he is retired high ranking infantry officer of Indian Army,who was posted in Kashmir during the peak years of the insurgency.



Load of Bullocks in one post completely absolving Indian army of the confirmed rapes it did in Kashmir, killings of innocents, Mudslinging Pakistan for no reason. Just like Syrian army and it's Shahbia unit did in early days of conflict endless killings, rapes and what not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Reports coming that in Shaer, Homs countryside, IS attacked Assad forces. Destroyed two regime tanks with Kornet missiles, and captured various vehicles. Up to 100 Assad militias killed. Needs to be confirmed by independent sources.
> 
> Not want to go against forum rules, therefore I dont post Pro-IS sources as that would be propaganda.


Then pro pkk sources are also propaganda



Superboy said:


> Considering IS folks are mostly from Europe, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, IS folks mostly wish to destroy everything in Kurdish, Shia, Christian places. Most of them are not native to Iraq and Syria.


Most of Isis members in Kobane are from Kurdish descent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Bratva said:


> Load of Bullocks in one post completely absolving Indian army of the confirmed rapes it did in Kashmir, killings of innocents, Mudslinging Pakistan for no reason. Just like Syrian army and it's Shahbia unit did in early days of conflict endless killings, rapes and what not


Don't spread bullshit out here when you know squat about what was happening in Kashmir in the early 90s. You were probably still in junior school then, unaware of Pakistan's proxy war against India by nurturing and sending terrorists across to spread mayhem in the Valley.

Your propaganda machine and the brain-washing is and was always in overdrive mode and the sheeple keep falling for it lock stock and barrel.

You talk as though you were present in the Kashmir Valley and were witness to these so called 'rapes' and 'genocide' that your Establishment, notably the ISPR and your Mullah Brigade, keep churning out at regular intervals. The crap you guys keep spewing is specular in its scope and idiocy! Goebbels could have learnt a lesson or two from your shenanigans.

You need to talk instead about the goings-on in Balochistan.

Nuff said!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> DEVELOPING STORY: Turkish soldiers didnt give soap to Kurds. Kurdish warriors cannot wash their hands at the moment. Thats most inhumane treatment Kurds have ever faced.
> ->
> *Rudaw English*
> 8 hrs ·
> Dr. Izzadin Tamo (a physician that accompanies the ‪#‎Peshmerga‬ forces ), we are being dumped in a store in Suruc without any service and even there is no a soap to wash our hands.


Soap is least of their concerns now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> Then pro pkk sources are also propaganda
> 
> 
> Most of Isis members in Kobane are from Kurdish descent



I have received warning related to Pro-IS suicide bombing video. I respect the forum rules.


----------



## Omega007

Bratva said:


> Load of Bullocks in one post completely absolving Indian army of the confirmed rapes it did in Kashmir, killings of innocents, Mudslinging Pakistan for no reason. Just like Syrian army and it's Shahbia unit did in early days of conflict endless killings, rapes and what not



Some bitter truth eh...........it always is.The whole world knows what was happening in Jammu And Kashmir and who the real culprit is.No matter how much you scream on top of your voice,no matter how much propaganda and lies you spread,the truth will never change that it is your country which has been fueling insurgency in our part of Kashmir.Those claims regarding so called 'thousands of cases of rape,murder and what not by Indian Army personnel' can not be substantiated by any worthwhile evidence.Almost all of those allegations have been found to be either grossly over exaggerated or totally baseless.Those very few cases,where the crimes were proved,the guilty were trialed and prosecuted accordingly.

And by the way,a Pakistani should be the last one to lecture me about the supposed acts of human rights violation of our army or any army for that matter.No army in the world can ever dream to beat Pakistani Army when comes to purposefully killing and raping civilians en mass as a weapon war.Remember the ethnic cleansing of the Shia and Ahmadia tribes in Pakistani Kashmir (or so called 'Azad Kashmir' if you will).Or how how can we ever forget what your army did in 1971 in then East Pakistan!!Remember how you guys killed more than 300000 ethnic Hindu Bengalis within a little more than just 6 month??Heck,you guys would have put even Hitler and the Nazi Germany to shame!!And here you are.............lecturing me about the 'mischiefs' (which by the way nothing more than hoax) committed by Indian Army in Kashmir!!As if you damn care about the Kashmiris.........all you care about is securing your water resources,nothing more nothing less and the KAshmiris be damned.That's the whole point of it,isn't it??

And lastly, @OrionHunter @SarthakGanguly and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR ,kindly take a notice here.


----------



## AXO4D

Al-Kurdi said:


> For those who belives IS are brave fighters "They gave us drugs, hallucinetic pills not caring if you live or die"
> 
> 
> 
> "Occasionally, the extremists exhibit reckless if not crazy behavior. Says Ferhat, “One of their guys charged straight at us waving a large knife. We shot him dead.” Ferhat puts such incidents down to possible drug use. “When we capture them, we sometimes find syringes in their bags,” he says. Some of the dead had what he described as “capsules” or “vials” in their mouths."



its called clotting drugs..its common in military..
there is no such thing as drug which makes you brave or some things...
as for drugs which has hallucinating as side effect, do you even know what hallucination is.
.i would be damned if your army is being killed by militants who are hallucinating.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*The espionage triangle, Iran's involvement in the Russian espionage facilities in Syria*

As the significance of the Russian espionage network in Syria becomes clearer, exclusive information suggests Center S wasn't only housing Russian SIGINT (Signals Intelligence) experts before its capture, but also Iranian experts in this field.

An ex-SAA conscript now residing in Turkey and speaking on the basis of anonymity told Oryx Blog he frequently visited the base as part of his conscription in 2006 and 2007 and not only saw Russians there, but also Iranians. He stated that the base housed Iranian equipment, which was regularly checked and maintained by Iranian personnel usually staying there for around ten days. 

He goes on that Russian experts used to visit the facility every three or six months, but does not recall if these were replacements for other Russian experts working there or just personnel providing maintenance for the equipment at the base.

This new information shows the signifance of the joint spy effort on Israel in the light of escalating tensions in the Middle East. As the Syrian Civil War is once again pushed further from the prospect of a possible ceasefire with the rise of the Islamic State, both Iran and Russia appear to be consolidating their stakes in the Assad regime, as possible new Russian equipment showing up in Damascus testifies.


----------



## AXO4D

Omega007 said:


> Some bitter truth eh...........it always is.The whole world knows what was happening in Jammu And Kashmir and who the real culprit is.No matter how much you scream on top of your voice,no matter how much propaganda and lies you spread,the truth will never change that it is your country which has been fueling insurgency in our part of Kashmir.Those claims regarding so called 'thousands of cases of rape,murder and what not by Indian Army personnel' can not be substantiated by any worthwhile evidence.Almost all of those allegations have been found to be either grossly over exaggerated or totally baseless.Those very few cases,where the crimes were proved,the guilty were trialed and prosecuted accordingly.
> 
> And by the way,a Pakistani should be the last one to lecture me about the supposed acts of human rights violation of our army or any army for that matter.No army in the world can ever dream to beat Pakistani Army when comes to purposefully killing and raping civilians en mass as a weapon war.Remember the ethnic cleansing of the Shia and Ahmadia tribes in Pakistani Kashmir (or so called 'Azad Kashmir' if you will).Or how how can we ever forget what your army did in 1971 in then East Pakistan!!Remember how you guys killed more than 300000 ethnic Hindu Bengalis within a little more than just 6 month??Heck,you guys would have put even Hitler and the Nazi Germany to shame!!And here you are.............lecturing me about the 'mischiefs' (which by the way nothing more than hoax) committed by Indian Army in Kashmir!!As if you damn care about the Kashmiris.........all you care about is securing your water resources,nothing more nothing less and the KAshmiris be damned.That's the whole point of it,isn't it??
> 
> And lastly, @OrionHunter @SarthakGanguly and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR ,kindly take a notice here.



hahahhahha.. these Indians and their fairy tales.. seems like something they have common with shias...
someone should post some kurds female solders pic to calm him down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Photos from Shaer Gas Field, Homs Province (Graphic Photos excluded)









































New Report: Pro-IS sources claim another 20 SAA killed in IED attack in Homs countryside.

*


----------



## Superboy

ISIS fights regime and the US would stop attacking them?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Omega007 said:


> Some bitter truth eh...........it always is.The whole world knows what was happening in Jammu And Kashmir and who the real culprit is.No matter how much you scream on top of your voice,no matter how much propaganda and lies you spread,the truth will never change that it is your country which has been fueling insurgency in our part of Kashmir.Those claims regarding so called 'thousands of cases of rape,murder and what not by Indian Army personnel' can not be substantiated by any worthwhile evidence.Almost all of those allegations have been found to be either grossly over exaggerated or totally baseless.Those very few cases,where the crimes were proved,the guilty were trialed and prosecuted accordingly.
> 
> And by the way,a Pakistani should be the last one to lecture me about the supposed acts of human rights violation of our army or any army for that matter.No army in the world can ever dream to beat Pakistani Army when comes to purposefully killing and raping civilians en mass as a weapon war.Remember the ethnic cleansing of the Shia and Ahmadia tribes in Pakistani Kashmir (or so called 'Azad Kashmir' if you will).Or how how can we ever forget what your army did in 1971 in then East Pakistan!!Remember how you guys killed more than 300000 ethnic Hindu Bengalis within a little more than just 6 month??Heck,you guys would have put even Hitler and the Nazi Germany to shame!!And here you are.............lecturing me about the 'mischiefs' (which by the way nothing more than hoax) committed by Indian Army in Kashmir!!As if you damn care about the Kashmiris.........all you care about is securing your water resources,nothing more nothing less and the KAshmiris be damned.That's the whole point of it,isn't it??
> 
> And lastly, @OrionHunter @SarthakGanguly and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR ,kindly take a notice here.



There are hell lot of videos on Pakistani Rangers murdering a civilian,Pakistani Army torturing civilians,there are murders and 3rd degree torture but they would never blame their mard-e-momins who are pretty good in surrendering when the enemy pounces hard on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> There are hell lot of videos on Pakistani Rangers murdering a civilian, Pakistani Army torturing civilians, there are murders and 3rd degree torture but they would never blame their mard-e-momins who are pretty good in surrendering when the enemy pounces hard on them.


And you've not been banned for this???  Or get ready for a couple of dire warnings with negative ratings to boot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

@WebMaster @TaimiKhan @Fulcrum15
Please check Indian propaganda on unrelated threads comparing Kashmir struggle with ISIS. Request these unrelated bs propaganda posts to be cleaned up from the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527814760281407489


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan 

I've been seeing numerous reports on recent interaction between Turkish guards and ISIS fighters near the border in Kobani, what's your take on this? It's being said they were chit chatting for a while and the the ISIS terrorists depart while raising their hands to Turkish guards. What do you think really happened?

Video shows ISIS fighters talking with Turkish border guards | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> I've been seeing numerous reports on recent interaction between Turkish guards and ISIS fighters near the border in Kobani, what's your take on this? It's being said they were chit chatting for a while and the the ISIS terrorists depart while raising their hands to Turkish guards. What do you think really happened?
> 
> Video shows ISIS fighters talking with Turkish border guards | Daily Mail Online


It is not ISIS but FSA.

ISIS fighters wear black clothes

People need to think critically and stop believing everything they read

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

Superboy said:


> ISIS fights regime and the US would stop attacking them?



ahhh no. pretty sure ISIS is fighting the SAA as well anyone who doesn't pledge alliance to them.


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> ISIS fighters wear black clothes



Wow. So anyone who doesn't wear black clothes isn't ISIS? You should find a job in some intelligence agency, they'll definitely need you.
Who told you that ISIS terrorists only wear back clothes? This is beyond childish and naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> Wow. So anyone who doesn't wear black clothes isn't ISIS? You should find a job in some intelligence agency, they'll definitely need you.
> Who told you that ISIS terrorists only wear back clothes? This is beyond childish and naive.



a rat is a rat to me. i say kill'em all.
daesh are just bigger meaner rats is all


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> I've been seeing numerous reports on recent interaction between Turkish guards and ISIS fighters near the border in Kobani, what's your take on this? It's being said they were chit chatting for a while and the the ISIS terrorists depart while raising their hands to Turkish guards. What do you think really happened?
> 
> Video shows ISIS fighters talking with Turkish border guards | Daily Mail Online


Let's say it's isis, as long as they are outside the border, be it 1m or 100km, and dont harm us, i dont see why we should get fired up. Terrorist pyd/pkk is also close to our border, recently peshmerga were allowed to enter ayn al arab. so what's your point about these pics and video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

C130 said:


> ahhh no. pretty sure ISIS is fighting the SAA as well anyone who doesn't pledge alliance to them.




Nusra and Hazm and Islamic Front are allies of America and they all share the same Salafist ideology as ISIS. I think Obama mad ISIS was avoiding Assad for a long time.



atatwolf said:


> It is not ISIS but FSA.
> 
> ISIS fighters wear black clothes
> 
> People need to think critically and stop believing everything they read




ISIS wear black clothes? Orlly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm destroys a 14.5 mm AA gun with TOW. Handarat, Aleppo countryside.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIL militants seize new Syrian oil field*

October 30, 2014

Aleppo, Syria – On Wednesday, Islamic State’s (IS/ISIL) militants seized control of the Shaer oil field in Homs province in central Syria, following days of clashes with Syrian regime’s military forces, local sources reported.

Speaking to _ARA News_ from Homs, aid worker Omar Sulaiman said that IS militants fighters were able to seize the area where the Shaer oil field is located in the countryside of Homs after fierce clashes with pro-Assad regime, which lasted for five days. 

“At least 30 pro-Assad soldiers were killed and dozens of other were taken hostage by IS militants, before the radical group announced its full control of the oil field and the surrounding area,” Sulaiman said. 

Activists reported that the IS extremists were also able to seize large quantites of weapons and ammunition in Shaer, after taking control of the Syrian regime’s military base in the area. 

Meanwhile, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that militants of the Islamic State summarily executed dozens of regime forces in Shaer area in Homs province on Wednesday. 

Noteworthy, the IS militants have seized an estimated 81 oil wells in Iraq and Syria over the last few months.

ISIL militants seize new Syrian oil field - ARA News

*Iraqi Kurdish forces enter Syria to fight ISIS | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
SURUC, Turkey: A first group of Iraqi Kurdish peshmerga fighters entered the besieged Syrian town of Kobani Thursday to help push back ISIS militants who have defied U.S. airstrikes and threatened to massacre its Kurdish defenders.

Kobani, on the border with Turkey, has been encircled by the Sunni Muslim insurgents for more than 40 days. Weeks of U.S.-led airstrikes have failed to break their stranglehold, and Kurds are hoping the arrival of the peshmerga will turn the tide.

The siege of Kobani - known in Arabic as Ain al-Arab - has become a test of the U.S.-led coalition's ability to stop ISIS's advance, and Washington has welcomed the peshmerga's deployment. It has intensified its airstrikes in the past two days ahead of their arrival.

A first contingent of about 10 peshmerga fighters arrived in Kobani from Turkey, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said. Kurdish and Turkish officials said more were expected within hours.

"That initial group, I was told, is here to carry out the planning for our strategy going forward," said Meryem Kobani, a commander with the YPG, the main Syrian Kurdish armed group defending the town.

Hemin Hawrami, a senior official in the Kurdistan Democratic Party in Iraq, wrote on Twitter that the peshmerga already in Kobani were assessing where the heavy weapons would be deployed.

Around 100 peshmerga fighters arrived by plane in southeastern Turkey on Wednesday, joined later that night by a land convoy of vehicles carrying heavy weapons including a cannon and truck-mounted machine guns.

Iraqi Kurdish forces enter Syria to fight ISIS | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## C130

Superboy said:


> Nusra and Hazm and Islamic Front are allies of America and they all share the same Salafist ideology as ISIS. I think Obama mad ISIS was avoiding Assad for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS wear black clothes? Orlly?



allies of the U.S? not all of us consider moderate rats to be our allies. I can't wait til the day Obama and his cronies and McCain are tried for treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Wow. So anyone who doesn't wear black clothes isn't ISIS? You should find a job in some intelligence agency, they'll definitely need you.
> Who told you that ISIS terrorists only wear back clothes? This is beyond childish and naive.


you only want to believe what you want to believe. YOU need to prove they are ISIS fighters with evidence. Everybody can make accusations. And a photo only is not enough.

Turkey is training FSA and we don't deny that. They are probably FSA as I said. A lot of our enemies are making baseless accusations, if they were more conservative and spoke from evidence they would be taken serious.

I don't know where you got your sources from? PressTV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SVBIED attack on the entrance of Tiyas airbase, Homs.



> محافظة حمص – المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان:: فجر مقاتل من تنظيم “الدولة الإسلامية” نفسه بعربة مفخخة بالقرب من بوابة مطار التيفور العسكري، دون معلومات عن حجم الخسائر البشرية في صفوف قوات النظام، بينما تجددت الاشتباكات بين مقاتلي تنظيم “الدولة الإسلامية” من جهة، وقوات النظام والمسلحين الموالين لها من جهة أخرى في منطقة حقل شاعر للغاز بريف حمص الشرقي، في حين قصفت قوات النظام مناطق في حي الوعر بمدينة حمص ومعلومات أولية عن سقوط عدد من الجرحى، كما قصفت قوات النظام مناطق في بلدة الغنظو بريف حمص، دون معلومات عن خسائر بشرية حتى اللحظة.



تنظيم “الدولة الإسلامية” يفجر عربة مفخخة عند مطار التيفور العسكري بريف حمص | المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان


--------------------

IS militants ambushed SAA troops on Tadmur/Palmyra->Tiyas road. 8 SAA killed, road has fallen under the control of IS.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> I've been seeing numerous reports on recent interaction between Turkish guards and ISIS fighters near the border in Kobani, what's your take on this? It's being said they were chit chatting for a while and the the ISIS terrorists depart while raising their hands to Turkish guards. What do you think really happened?
> 
> Video shows ISIS fighters talking with Turkish border guards | Daily Mail Online



Well.. we don't know if they are ISIS or not.

Now, looking from Syrian side, there is the railroad, mine field and barbed wire. Railroad is official border between Turkey and Syria. Minefield is in Turkish side.

According to press realease of Turkish General Staff; Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Resmi Kurumsal İnternet Sitesidir - Anasayfa - Turkish 
General Staff Official Web Site - Main Page

These guys get spotted by stationary guards while crossing the railroad. Stationary guards called patrol team. Patrol team come and said to those guys "You are currently in Turkish land, turn back or we will open fire." Guys returned back.

We don't know if these guys are ISIS or FSA or Kurds... but Western media producing BS as always. Indeed this Syrian Civil war showed me how incredibly biassed both US and European media is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*For Turkey and U.S., at odds over Syria, a 60-year alliance shows signs of crumbling*

ANKARA, Turkey — The increasingly hostile divergence of views between Turkey and the United States over Syria is testing the durability of their 60-year alliance, to the point where some are starting to question whether the two countries still can be considered allies at all.

Turkey’s refusal to allow the United States to use its bases to launch attacks against the Islamic State, quarrels over how to manage the battle raging in the Syrian border town of Kobane and the harsh tone of the anti-American rhetoric used by top Turkish officials to denounce U.S. policy have served to illuminate the vast gulf that divides the two nations as they scramble to address the menace posed by the extremists.

Whether the Islamic State even is the chief threat confronting the region is disputed, with Washington and Ankara publicly airing their differences through a fog of sniping, insults and recrimination over who is to blame for the mess the Middle East has become.

At stake is a six-decade-old relationship forged during the Cold War and now endowed with a different but equally vital strategic dimension. Turkey is positioned on the front line of the war against the Islamic State, controlling a 780-mile border with Iraq and Syria. Without Turkey’s cooperation, no U.S. policy to bring stability to the region can succeed, analysts and officials on both sides say.

“If Turkey is not an ally, then we and Turkey are in trouble,” said Francis Ricciardone, who served as the U.S. ambassador to Turkey until the summer. “It is probably the most important ally.”

The Syrian town along the Turkish border remains center stage in the fight against Islamic State militants. (Reuters)

The airdrop by U.S. warplanes last week of weapons to a Kurdish group Turkey regards as a terrorist organization crystallized the apparent parting of ways. Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has not disguised his anger at the way President Obama ordered the airdrop. The U.S. president informed him of the decision in a telephone call barely an hour after Erdogan had declared to journalists that Turkey would never allow such assistance to take place.

On a tour of the Baltic states last week, Erdogan blasted Obama at every stop. “Mr. Obama ordering three C-130s to airdrop weapons and supplies to Kobane right after our conversation cannot be approved of,” he said during a news conference in Latvia. “The U.S. did that despite Turkey,” he fumed on another leg of the journey.

U.S. officials have sought to reassure Turkey that the airdrop was a one-time action, and the two countries have agreed on a plan to reinforce the beleaguered Syrian Kurds with Iraqi peshmerga fighters, which Turkey does not object to, because it has friendly relations with Iraqi Kurds.

But the Kobane dispute masked more fundamental differences over a range of issues, some of which have been brewing for years and others that have been brought to light by the urgency of the U.S.-led air campaign, analysts say.

“The Syria crisis is exposing long-unspoken, unpleasant truths about the relationship that were put to one side,” said Bulent Aliriza, a Turkish analyst with the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Studies. “We have this kabuki dance where Washington and Ankara say they agree, but they don’t.”

The tensions are not unprecedented, nor are the doubts about an alliance born in a different era, when fears of Soviet expansionism brought Muslim Turkey under NATO’S umbrella and extended the Western bloc’s reach into Asia.

The United State imposed an arms embargo on Turkey after Turkish troops invaded Cyprus in 1974. In 2003, there was fury in Washington when Turkey’s parliament refused to allow American troops to use Turkish soil as a staging ground for the invasion of Iraq, triggering a deep chill that took years to overcome.

The 2003 rupture may, however, have foreshadowed the beginning of a more fundamental shift in the relationship, with Erdogan embarking on a decade of transformation in Turkey that has perhaps forever changed his country, analysts say. Turkey has grown and prospered under his rule, but it has also begun to tilt toward a more authoritarian, Islamist brand of politics that is increasingly at odds with the model of secularism and pluralism that the United States has held up as a key component of Turkey’s importance to the alliance.

In 2003, as now, Turkey made it plain it did not want to be used as a launching pad for attacks against fellow Muslims in the Middle East, a sentiment Erdogan has repeatedly expressed in his many recent comments critical of U.S. policy. He has accused the United States of being more interested in oil than in helping the people of the region and has made it clear that he does not regard the Islamic State as a greater threat than the Kurdistan Workers’ Party, or PKK, the organization affiliated with the Kurdish Syrians the United States has been helping in Kobane.

“There are growing doubts over whether the U.S. and Turkey share the same priorities and even whether they share the same goals,” Aliriza said. “Even when it comes to defining the enemy — there is no common enemy.”

Turkish officials bristle at suggestions that Turkey is in any way sympathetic to the Islamic State. It is Turkey that has to live with the jihadist group on its borders, not the United States, and Turkey that is most at risk of being targeted by the Islamic State in retaliation for waging war against it, the officials say.

Turks also do not mask their irritation with what they regard as a shortsighted and potentially dangerous U.S. strategy that they believe will not work and could backfire. Turkey believes Syrian President Bashar al-Assad is the root cause of the instability that gave rise to the Islamic State and that leaving him in place will serve only to prolong the war, a senior Turkish official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to discuss policy on the record.

Turkey is hosting more than 1.5 million refugees, a huge social and financial burden that will continue to grow if the conflict in Syria is not resolved, the official said.

“They are across the Atlantic,” he said, referring to the United States. “We are a neighbor of Syria’s. We know that if Assad stays, the problem will continue for decades. The Americans have the luxury of cherry-picking the problems, but we need to see them as an entirety.”

Obama and other top U.S. officials have repeatedly said that Assad cannot be part of any long-term solution to the Syria problem. But, another Turkish official said, “saying it is one thing, and doing it is another.”

“Much, much more needs to be done,” the second official said, also speaking on the condition of anonymity. “To fix this region, we have to think big. We have to think long-term and have a holistic strategy underpinned by values that don’t change according to the season.”

U.S. officials acknowledge that Washington policymakers do not always sufficiently take into account the concerns of allies. They also point to areas where Turkey is expanding its cooperation, including restricting the flow of foreign fighters across its borders and identifying the networks in Turkey that support them.

“We’ve seen some steps recently where they are more engaged on both of those issues,” said a senior administration official in Washington, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss the sensitive diplomacy. “We’re definitely encouraged there.”

And in some ways, the Syria crisis has brought Turkey and the United States closer after a year of building tensions, officials on both sides say. Obama and Erdogan had not spoken since January until they met in Wales in September to discuss the formation of the anti-Islamic State coalition. Lower-level officials have since been talking multiple times a day, Turkish and U.S. officials say. Vice President Biden has announced plans to visit Turkey in November in an effort to smooth over the ruckus over comments he made suggesting that Turkey is responsible for the rise of the Islamic State.

It is hard, however, to avoid the impression that Turkey and the United States are moving on separate tracks — “parallel tracks that don’t converge,” said Gokhan Bacik, a dean at Ipek University in Ankara.

“From now on, this is only a relationship of necessity,” he said. “There is nothing ideologically that the United States and Turkey share. Turkey has changed.”

For Turkey and U.S., at odds over Syria, a 60-year alliance shows signs of crumbling - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527889572907458560


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527853520364400640


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> you only want to believe what you want to believe. YOU need to prove they are ISIS fighters with evidence. Everybody can make accusations. And a photo only is not enough.
> 
> Turkey is training FSA and we don't deny that. They are probably FSA as I said. A lot of our enemies are making baseless accusations, if they were more conservative and spoke from evidence they would be taken serious.
> 
> I don't know where you got your sources from? PressTV?



I didn't say for sure that they are ISIS, but *your* reason to prove they are not ISIS was stupid tbh. They don't have black clothes, hence no ISIS, what kind of person uses that reasoning?


----------



## Serpentine

Jamal Marouf, leader of the so called mooderate rebels of SRF, in the front to fight Al-Nusra terrorists. The ceasefire plan didn't work out for 2 sides, now there is a heavy fighting around Muaarat al Nua'man in southern Idlib and surrounding areas.
Today, Nusra executed Muhammad Aloush, a commander of SRF.






SRF fighters attend Mohammad Aloush funeral:






Hope they keep up with the fighting


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528140130674958339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528140755894669312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

What do you guys think what is behind Turkey letting peshmerga through Turkey to Kobane?

Why was it so public thing? Also they should arrived in Kobane 1.5 days ago? They still have to cross the border.



Serpentine said:


> I didn't say for sure that they are ISIS, but *your* reason to prove they are not ISIS was stupid tbh. They don't have black clothes, hence no ISIS, what kind of person uses that reasoning?


You have to ask yourself, are they really Isis or do I want to believe they are Isis?


----------



## usernameless

atatwolf said:


> What do you guys think what is behind Turkey letting peshmerga through Turkey to Kobane?
> 
> Why was it so public thing? Also they should arrived in Kobane 1.5 days ago? They still have to cross the border.


Look at it from another perspective. Barzani - pkk/pyd relations are rather negative, hence pyd was reluctant to accept a bigger number of peshmerga while KRG has stated several times before that a bigger number of peshmerga is available IF pyd wants it. They seem to be in a tough spot, yet pyd/pkk dont want to seem dependent on Barzani's peshmerga, maybe thats also a reason why peshmerga will not be used as frontline fighters by the pyd. So there seems to be friction among these Kurdish groups. Turkey allowing FSA and Peshmerga to enter ayn al arab surely has a reason for the govt. no expert, but things like slowly increasing pro-Turkish Barzani's influence in Syria, prolonging massacre between isis and pkk/pyd, avoiding ayn al arab's fall perhaps to avoid isis gaining too much freedom and space. What do you think?


----------



## atatwolf

usernameless said:


> Look at it from another perspective. Barzani - pkk/pyd relations are rather negative, hence pyd was reluctant to accept a bigger number of peshmerga while KRG has stated several times before that a bigger number of peshmerga is available IF pyd wants it. They seem to be in a tough spot, yet pyd/pkk dont want to seem dependent on Barzani's peshmerga, maybe thats also a reason why peshmerga will not be used as frontline fighters by the pyd. So there seems to be friction among these Kurdish groups. Turkey allowing FSA and Peshmerga to enter ayn al arab surely has a reason for the govt. no expert, but things like slowly increasing pro-Turkish Barzani's influence in Syria, prolonging massacre between isis and pkk/pyd, avoiding ayn al arab's fall perhaps to avoid isis gaining too much freedom and space. What do you think?


True, prolonging the battle in Kobane will exhaust PKK/YPG and ISIS forces which is good for us. Eventually Kobane will fall. ISIS is too strong to be defeated by air strikes alone. Everybody knows this.

For ISIS to prolong the Kobane battle is also favorable. Media attention is only focused on Kobane for some reason while most of ISIS forces are not in Kobane. It could be strategy for ISIS to draw all airstrikes to Kobane so they are more space to maneuver on other fronts. ISIS has only couple of thousand of fighters in Kobane. They put a black flag on a building. US airstrike take down the flag. ISIS loose a flag and maybe coupe of soldiers while US wasted couple of millions on one strike to bring down an ISIS flag.

At the end, from the looks of it, ISIS is winning on other fronts. They will eventually come for the other Kurdish terrorist nests in Syria. PKK/PYD can't hold them back. There is also no oil and gas there so US help is only limited. I only see US helping KRG because of oil and gas there while US help in Syria is just temporary holding off of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I should move to Turkey. Every time you give me this type of good news I feel like giving you a gift.



I Have eaten one or two weeks ago. Thank you. 

Inshaallah, Homs will be liberated from the tyranny of Assad soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> The moderates can liberate it and then the Islamic state will dissolve them.



Al-Waer neighbourhood, in the west of Homs City, is under heavy bombardment. Neighbourhood folk suffered greatly, waiting impatiently for IS arrival. FSA doesnt give them any hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528205268128378880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528207221520617473
Assad suffered greatly this time. Weapons which IS captured only in Shaer gas field.

50+ - F1 grenade
20+ - 64mm RPG-18
1 - ZU-23-2 anit-aircraft Gun
3 - 120-PM-43 mortar
6- NSV H-machine gun
2 - DShK H-machine gun
3 - PKM/Type 80
1 - B10 Recoilless Rifle
6 - T-62M/K battle tank
4 - T-72M battle tank
4 - BREM-1/2 Armoured Vehicle
12 - 4x4 SUV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*-TIYAS (T4) AIRBASE, WEST OF PALMYRA-*





I believe it's time to talk about a very attractive Syrian AFB, especially after the great Apple maps revealed its latest and most recent aerial images...it's the T4.
T4 (or as named in GE "Tiyas" which is not known at all with this name in Syria) is located in the Syrian desert 80km to the east of Homs city.




T4, is one of the most important AFB's in Syria since it is STILL the main home base for the Syrian _Su-24MK_ fleet, and WAS for the sadly phased-out most of the _MiG-25PD_'s fleet.
This AFB witnessed the operation of _Su-7, Su-22M, Su-24MK, MiG-25PD/PU/RB, MiG-29_ in addition to the two _Il-28_SyAAF used to have in 1960s.
Above is a key map for the views below:



View 1: This is the first aerial image which clearly confirms the phasing-out of _MiG-25PD_'s, four airframes sadly towed into the desert.




View 2: The north-eastern HAS's shows another _MiG-25_s still parked outdoor, they look here more stored than phased-out.
Note the two fuselage of scrapped _Su-7_s to the upper right corner.




View 3: The south-eastern HAS's also shows few _MiG-25_s stored aside outside.




View 4: another four _MiG-25_s parked outside.




View 5: To the furthest west of this AFB, two yards received ten _MiG-25_s, the western HAS's used to be occupied by_Su-22_ squadrons.




View 6: Another four confirmed phased-out _MiG-25_s been towed also in the desert.

From these satellite images, T4 became a boneyard for the _MiG-25_ fleet in which we can count at least 27 airframes (stored/phased-out), but referring to the video of Tadmor airbase in which at least three _MiG-25PD/PU_ appeared then we assume that only few units might be still operational till todate.

Luftwaffe A.S: Eye-Catching AFB: T4 (Syria)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*IS closes in on Ismaili minority in Hama countryside*




Once hailed as a cradle to peaceful government resistance, the villages in Hama's eastern countryside fear an IS take-over is near. (AFP/File)
The military operation in the northern and western countryside of Hama has almost achieved its goal, with the Syrian army recapturing most of the towns in the region. However, the war is still raging near al-Silmiya front in the eastern countryside, where the threat of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) continues to terrorize local residents. People in Silmiya believe that the Syrian regime “which is taking upon itself to protect minorities” will not forget their city, the capital of the Ismaili minority in the region.

The people of al-Silmiya live in constant fear; “ISIS is at our doorstep,” they say.

Located at one of the most critical roads for both the army and the militants, al-Silmiya is part of Hama’s eastern countryside, halfway between Hama’s western countryside and Idlib. More importantly, the town lies halfway between Hama’s military airport and Khanasser in Aleppo’s countryside, which leads to the city of Aleppo.

The towns of Saan, Saboura, and Akareb located to the northeast of al-Silmiya constitute its defense line against smaller nomadic towns under ISIS control.

Although an army unit led by Colonel Shouheil al-Hassan was dispatched from Aleppo to the western countryside to recapture Rahba Khitab and the surroundings of Mahrada, locals here are still worried that the regime would balk at defending their town if it is invaded by ISIS. Nevertheless, the army’s control of the western countryside and the town of Mork in the north of Hama restored some hope to the people of Silmiya.

A local high ranking figure described al-Silmiya as a dual site for intellectuals and infidels in the midst of a conservative Islamic population “that shares the same affiliation.” But locals reject the use of the term “infidel” to describe the town known as “the birthplace of Cairo and the Fatimid dynasty” [the first Fatimid caliph, Ubaidullah al-Mahdi, was a al-Silmiya native]. They instead substitute “infidel” with poverty, hence intellect in this town is coupled with the poverty of its rebels who advocate the same ideas as those of late Syrian poet Mohammed al-Maghout, a town native.

At the onset of the “Syrian revolution,” al-Silmiya witnessed some unique demonstrations with protesters proudly drinking and raising a glass to the civil revolution. The number of demonstrators reached 4,000 at one point, but it all ended with the first bullet that transformed the protests into a conflict between Islamist fighters and the authorities, while opponents in al-Silmiya tried to distance themselves [from the conflict].

People here are proud that their protesters were the only ones who did not emerge from mosques. However, most residents acknowledge that they were not able to positively influence their surroundings for reasons related to intellectual and sectarian differences.

Bahaa, an opposition member in Silmiya, said “Silmiya was the third town to revolt after Daraa and Banyas; protesters at the beginning raised slogans calling for reform and for solidarity with Daraa and other slogans celebrating Syrian pride.”

*ISIS at the doorstep*

The specter of war is looming over the far eastern part of the town. In fact, al-Silmiya is separated from al-Shaer Mountain in the north of Homs by the villages of Berri, Okayrbat, and al-Soha, with the last two being important ISIS strongholds located to the east of Silmiya in Hama’s eastern countryside. The demarcation line also surrounds the town from the east to the north, including the villages of al-Mabouja and al-Saan – the last village of Silmiya before the Syrian Desert.

People of Saan engaged in direct battles against ISIS militants who control neighboring Okayrbat. They had to leave their town in a sad exodus which was not covered by the media.

Marwan, a town native who fought alongside the National Defense Forces, said local young men fought to recapture their village and transformed into a confrontation point against ISIS-controlled areas.

He said that the village of Berri is witnessing similar battles against local militants because it overlooks the farms of some villages under militants’ control such as Edima and Um Mil.

About a year ago, ISIS captured the village of Abu Hubaylat, located to the north east of Silmiya, a town that did not have a large population. Meanwhile, local militants control Taksis village in the south west of Silmiya, barricading themselves in the town’s rugged terrain linked to the Assi river basin.

Not far from the threat of militants in Homs’ northern countryside, al-Silmiya is only a few kilometers away from al-Zaafarana and Ezzeddin road which leads to Talbissa and Rastan, where the ISIS threat reemerges from the south.

Hence, al-Silmiya residents will find themselves surrounded from all sides in any upcoming war that would threaten the particularity of this town located in the heart of Syria.

*Awaiting the imam*

In this poverty stricken town, neglected by the government, people have resorted to the “Imam” Agha Khan. Here, it is normal to hear sentences such as “the Imam ordered us to distance ourselves from the conflict between the regime and Islamists,” or “the Imam will not leave us and he is working to fix our problems.”

Hani, another opposition member in the town, believes that Agha Khan, the leader of an Ismaili sect, has a certain influence on believers but civil and secular individuals do not care about “the orders of the Imam,” and these were the ones who led the protests in the town.

He explained that locals who do not advocate sectarianism are fearful following the fall of many villages in the town’s countryside, in addition to the threat of ISIS that worries everyone.

“The people of Silmiya were never sectarian fanatics, and the supporters of Agha Khan were never his spokespersons like they are today.” – Hani, opposition member“The people of Silmiya were never sectarian fanatics, and the supporters of Agha Khan were never his spokespersons like they are today,” Hani said, adding “they interpret every sign of danger with great fear and they await some sort of a savior.”

*The role of local associations*

Like many other Syrian towns, al-Silmiya is coping with the loss of dozens of its young men who were martyred while fighting with the army or the National Defense Forces in battles at its eastern border.

The town has a population of about 150,000 residents, and in the summer it suffered a severe water crisis, after the water pipe running through the lawless al-Waer neighborhood in Homs was cut off.

The problem was temporarily solved in cooperation with Agha Khan association that provided interim alternatives which brought water back to households in Silmiya and parts of Hama.

However, visitors will be shocked to see widespread poverty and chaos in the town despite all the talk about development projects launched by Agha Khan association. Today, the association is focusing on relief efforts in cooperation with al-Birr charity organization and the Higher Shia Ismaili Council.

Ghaleb al-Mir Ghaleb, head of al-Adiyat Charity Organization, said the stature of Agha Khan is deeply rooted in the sect as a spiritual leader. During the crisis, he called upon his followersnot to raise arms against the state.

Al-Mir said local associations are working together to help refugees and the poor in the town, and today they are seeking to give out $100 (16,000 Syrian Lira) cash aid to about 20,000 people in Silmiya. In addition, relief organizations are aiding refugees from Talbissa and Rastan who fled to the town since the beginning of the war, without showing off their assistance.

Today, peaceful protests are long gone, and people are left with distant memories of early protesters, some of whom met suspicious destinies. One protester from Akareb village was killed by Harasta rebels who wrote “traitor dog” on his body, accusing him of being an agent of the regime.

Of course, the name of this brave man who touched the hearts of Silmiya’s protesters was listed among the victims killed by the regime which was published by the Center of Documentation of Violations in Syria in 2012, without investigating the details surrounding his death.

IS closes in on Ismaili minority in Hama countryside | Al Bawaba


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Peshmerga is in Syria now, lets see if their show in Turkey was something worth, @Alienoz_TR keep updating pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

What is there to report? Peshmerga are sissies. Out of 152 Peshmerga, 2 deserted in Arbil, 2 deserted at the border, 5 deserted in Urfa. 9 of them deserted from the temporary camp they stood, but these 9 deserters were later caught by Turkish security.



> 152 kişilik çapulcu kadrosundan kara yolu ile yola çıkanlardan 2’si Erbil çıkış noktasında firar ediyor.
> Daha sonra 2 kişi de Silopi’den Cizre’ye gelirlerken tüyüyor. Uçakla Şanlıurfa’ya gelen gruptan ise 5 kişi havaalanında firar ediyor. Güç bela getirildikleri Şanlıurfa-Suruç kampından ise 9 kişi kaçıyor ama bu 9 kişi düzenlenen operasyonla yakalanıp tekrar kampa tıkılıyor. Güvenlik birimlerinin tespitine göre çapulcuların başındaki sözde komutanlar Erbil’den hareket ettikleri andan bugüne kadar ABD ile devamlı iletişim içinde bulundular. Bu iletişim karşılıklı arama ve bilgilendirmeler ile devam ediyor. Ulaştığım bilgilere göre, çapulcular arasında IŞİD korkusu yüzünden sürekli kavgalar ve de tartışmalar patlak veriyor. Firarlar da o yüzden, 10 çapulcunun “Kobani” ye geçip PYD ile görüştükten sonra dönmesi de o yüzden. “Kobani” ye giden ve Türkiye’ye dönen heyet, Türk güvenlik birimlerine; “Mürşitpınar’dan giremeyiz çok problemli. Ağır silahları da içeri sokamayız. İçeri girsek bile, nöbetleşe, eğitim vermek için gider geliriz” raporu veriyor. Heyet buna gerekçe olarak da ÖSO militanlarının geçiş sırasında IŞİD keskin nişancıları tarafından vurulmasını gösteriyor. Güvenlik birimlerinin Ankara’ya verdiği rapora göre ABD ile sürekli haberleşen çapulcu başlarına ABD yetkilileri tarafından, “1-2 gün daha sabredin ve Türk yetkilileri oyalayın. IŞİD’i geri çekeceğiz. Siz de bu sırada geçiş yaparsınız” denildi.



Peşmerge firarda, ABD telefonun diğer ucunda... - Ahmet TAKAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Pro-Assad Asian mercenaries in Syria. Probably Afghan Hazaras, but some say there are also Cambodian mercenaries as well. This Cambodian rumor is yet unconfirmed.

Militia in the photos have been killed. These photos are from the cellphones of the militia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> What is there to report? Peshmerga are sissies. Out of 152 Peshmerga, 2 deserted in Arbil, 2 deserted at the border, 5 deserted in Urfa. 9 of them deserted from the temporary camp they stood, but these 9 deserters were later caught by Turkish security.
> 
> 
> 
> Peşmerge firarda, ABD telefonun diğer ucunda... - Ahmet TAKAN


Like I said before they entered Syria from turkey
If they go to musel to enter Syria they will not even reach the borders they will be slaughtered but instead they bark at turkey and make propaganda 
Ungrateful snakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I said before they entered Syria from turkey
> If they go to musel to enter Syria they will not even reach the borders they will be slaughtered but instead they bark at turkey and make propaganda
> Ungrateful snakes



YPG suffered great losses. Not much men to hold Ayn al-Arab. Therefore reinforcements from FSA and Peshmerga were needed. FSA became US mercenaries, instead fighting against Assad.

USA wants Ayn al-Arab as Kurdish territory for its pipeline security which stretches from Kirkuk, Iraq to Iskenderun, Turkey. Ayn al-Arab will be staging area for PKK attacks against Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

IS has lost Zumar, Baiji (Iraq) , Kobane .. and now deir ezzor ??

ISIS Suffers Heavy Casualties in Deir Ezzor; Syrian Army Destroys 2 Tunnels


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Marouf lost, his men (SRF) escaped. Jabhat al-Nusrah controls Idlib countryside.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528409771083567104
"معروف" ينسحب من أبرز معاقله في "جبل الزاوية" و"ولا تنازعوا" تدخل غرفة الانعاش اخبار سوريا -أخبار سورية - زمان الوصل



manlion said:


> IS has lost Zumar, Baiji (Iraq) , Kobane .. and now deir ezzor ??
> 
> ISIS Suffers Heavy Casualties in Deir Ezzor; Syrian Army Destroys 2 Tunnels



Baiji City is IS held. Baiji Refinery is government held. Last operation to relieve Baiji refinery went badly for government.

This is the video of tunnel bombing in Deir ez-Zor by SAA.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA operations in Daraa countryside. Some IED attacks shown towards the end of the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA action in Al-Waer, Homs. At least one Assadist soldier shot and wounded, can seen in the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syria's Alawites pay heavy price as they bury sons*

DWEIR SHEIKH SAAD, Syria (AP) — The posters of slain Syrian soldiers, put up by families to commemorate their sons killed in the fight against rebels, are plastered on walls throughout the coastal province of Tartous. The impromptu murals of death illustrate the price supporters of President Bashar Assad are paying to defend his rule.

The khaki-clad men often pose with guns, with Assad's image often imposed above the slain soldier.

For government supporters, Assad is synonymous with Syria itself, particularly in Tartous, a scenic Mediterranean port that is majority Alawite, an offshoot of Shiite Islam that is the faith of Assad's family. For Syria's Alawite minority, there is no other way out but to back the president, despite rumblings of dissent. Rebels often indiscriminately target Alawites because they are seen as the firmest pillar of Assad's rule — and because extremists among the rebels consider them heretics.

More soldiers have been killed from Tartous than any other region in Syria in the fighting to quell the armed rebellion seeking to topple Assad, now in its fourth year.

"This is the price we must pay for the country," said Ramadan Haidar, whose 23-year-old son Mahmoud was killed fighting in northern Syria. "Because if the country doesn't regain its sovereignty, then I have lost my son and my home."

It's unlikely that need for the sons of Tartous will ease, with the government seemingly desperate for soldiers as the conflict grinds on.

Some 4,000 soldiers from Tartous have been killed in the war, according to a Syrian official who spoke on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to speak to media.

The death toll forms some 10 percent of the estimated 40,400 soldiers killed, even though Tartous' population is fewer than a million people — less than one-twentieth of Syria's pre-war population of 23 million. Alawites form some 13 percent of Syria's population, concentrated in the coastal provinces and the central city of Homs.

They are not the only ones to die in the fighting. Syria's army represents the sectarian makeup of the country: it is largely Sunni Muslim, fighting mostly Sunni Muslim rebels. But Alawite troops are the most trusted by leadership.

School teacher Haidar's son Mahmoud was killed two years ago in a suicide bombing. The family home in the town of Dweir Sheikh Saad in Tartous province is now a memorial for the young man, strung with photos of Mahmoud in his army uniform, with his girlfriend, with his two sisters.

Haidar's wife Ibtisam, 43, stashed away her son's belongings, including red love-heart cushions his girlfriend gave him. She wore a necklace with a pendant of Mahmoud's face, often clutching it as she described her pride in her son for joining the Syrian army.

"He was sacrificed for the homeland," she said, smiling. "He is in my heart. I talk to him and it makes me feel better," she said.

The town, nestled amid olive groves, has lost 34 men so far, said mayor Mohammed Shaban.

Reflecting a broader trend, Shaban said most of the men were killed in the past two years, mostly by the al-Qaida-linked Nusra Front and in mass killings perpetrated by the extremist Islamic State group as they seized a string of military bases in the country's northeast.

Among the massacres was the killing of more than 150 government troops captured when the militants took the Tabqa base in Raqqa province, in August. The militants stripped the soldiers to their underwear and forced to run through the desert before they were shot.

"We can't live with them. We are fighting ignorance and terrorism" said Issa Mariam, 54, whose son Abdullah was killed two years ago fighting in Aleppo.

Posters of Abdullah, 25, were plastered around the house, alongside his framed death certificate. His mother also bore a gold pendant bearing Abdullah's image.

There appears to be growing resentment toward Assad, particularly after the mass killings by militants. Some families say they felt their sons were sacrificed for the survival of one family.

But as Islamic militants become more powerful, many Syrians see little choice — better Assad's rule than the extremists.

An aid worker who works closely with Syrian officials said because the fate of Alawites was tied with Assad's rule, some were demanding the government pound rebel areas harder.

"If anything, their critique of Bashar is that he is too weak, so they would rather have a hard-line guy in power," said the aid worker, who requested anonymity because he wasn't meant to speak to reporters.

A demonstration in early October in an Alawite-dominated neighborhood of the central Syrian city of Homs may be instructive. After twin bombings killed 25 children there, hundreds of Assad supporters held a rare protest, accusing the Homs governor of not doing enough to stop rebel attacks on their neighborhood.

Haidar, the school teacher who lost his soldier son, suggested there was weariness.

"Certain provinces are motivated to go to the army, and perhaps they are affected more," Haidar said, referring to Tartous. "Many people were killed, and they are buried here in this cemetery."

The government appears to be trying to mitigate potential dissent.

A Syrian economics expert said the state was prioritizing social affairs spending on families of slain soldiers. But a decision to grant first priority in civil service jobs to those families was cancelled this week, said the Health Minister Nizar Yaziji. It appeared that the decision had caused an outcry.

As the war grinds on, with no decisive winner and no political headway, the military is becoming low on personnel resources, meaning there'll be no rest for Alawites soon.

"They will have to be patient, what can they do?" said Assad adviser Bouthaina Shabaan. "We all in Syria have to be patient, and we all have to persist in our resilience. What is the alternative?"

This week, soldiers at checkpoints in Tartous began stopping men aged between 23 and 42 years old, examining their ID cards and ordering some of them to report for reserve duty. Men were taking alternative routes to avoid being caught.

There was no formal announcement of the move, and an official on state-run television this week denied what he called "rumors" that men were being seized.

Parents of slain Alawite soldiers said they would allow their other sons to volunteer service if they wanted.

But the price is clear. In the provincial capital city of Tartous, an informal mural made of the posters of slain soldiers stretched for meters on a wall.

Further down, there was an official memorial: it was a large billboard featuring Assad's face, and thousands of names of slain soldiers scrawled on either side.

Across the road there was another billboard, also listing names of the killed. It too, was full.

Syria's Alawites pay heavy price as they bury sons


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State sends some fighters to support al- Nusra Front in Idlib*




Idlib Province: Reliable sources informed SOHR that some IS fighters reached individually to the village of al- Barah, town of Kensafrah and the eastern countryside of Ma’arret al- Nu’man to support al- Nusra Front and Jund al- Aqsa Organization in their clashes against the Syria Revolutionaries Front.

The regime forces shelled areas in the village of Mere’yan in al- Zaweyyi Mountain and other areas in the town of Taftanaz.

A man and a child died due to the regime’s shelling on places in the village of Balyon in al- Zaweyyi Mountain.

*IS militants take control over Hayyan Gas Company in Homs*




Homs Province: IS militants took control over Hayyan Gas Company affiliated to Sha’er Gas Field in the eastern countryside of Homs. They also could cut off the road that links Damascus with Tadmor and Tadmor with Homs reaching to Hama- al- Raqqa road junction after violent clashes with the regime forces. IS militants took control over wide areas from Sha’er Gas Field where they seized 3 wells 3 days ago. These clashes resulted in death of more than 30 soldiers from the regime forces.

The number of people who died by dropping 4 barrel bombs on the city of al- Rastan has risen to 5, including 2 childern.

The number of people from al- Qaryaten City who tortured to death inside the regime’s jails has risen to 43.

Violent clashes erupted between the regime forces and the Islamic battalions in Om Sharshoh and al- Hlaleyyi areas in the countryside of Homs City, information reported casualties on both sides.

Source: SOHR

A Pro-regime twitter activist's map (doesnt reflect the realities on the ground, but eye-opening for those who arent aware of situation around Homs)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528268678996193280


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS radicals attack Kurdish villages near Syria’s Hasakah*

October 31, 2014

*Hasakah, Syria* – On Thursday militants of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) attacked villages in the countryside of Hasakah in northeastern Syria.

Local sources told _ARA News_ that the IS radicals besieged the Kurdish village of Qolo (8 km north of the town of Tel Brak in eastern Hasakah city and set agricultural warehouses on fire early Thursday morning.

“The militants prevented villagers from working on their agricultural lands, and burned some warehouses to intimidate them,” a farmer in Tel Brak told _ARA News_ under condition of anonymity. 

The same source said that the IS group confiscated cars and harvesters from the villagers. 

“Most of the young people escaped the village of Qolo weeks ago for fear of IS militants, especially after the extremist group seized the nearby town of Tel Brak,” he said.

Meanwhile, the IS insurgents forced residents of several town and villages in the countryside of Hasakah to leave their homes on Wednesday.

According to activists, the villages of Gir Zin Khatooni, Gir Mir, Gir Miseen and Bahira (inhabited by Kurds and Arabs) were evacuated.

“The villagers were forcibly displaced by the IS militants, who accused civilians of links to the Kurdish forces of the Popular Protection Units (YPG) –which battle IS in northern Syria,” activists in the area told _ARA News_.

ISIS radicals attack Kurdish villages near Syria's Hasakah - ARA News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Disputes break out among FSA rebels in Kobane
*
November 1, 2014
*
Suruc, Turkey* – A group of 14 fighters from the Free Syrian Army (FSA), who entered the city of Kobane two days ago, returned to Turkey after rifts among them concerning distribution of arms, a military source in Kobane told _ARA News_ on Friday.

The source, on the condition of anonymity, pointed out that the FSA group, who were supposed to be responsible for heavy guns of Dushka type in the fight against IS in Kobane, returned back to Turkish territory, after a dispute over the distribution of weapons.

The same source said that Kurdish forces of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) intervened immediately to resolve the dispute among the FSA rebels in Kobane.

Around 200 FSA fighters entered Kobane through Turkey in the last two days, local sources told _ARA News_.

In another context, Ismat Sheikh Hassan, head of the Defense Council in PYD-linked Auto-Administration told _ARA News_ on the phone that he expects a high level of coordination between the Peshmerga forces –who came from Iraqi Kurdistan to back kinsmen in the fight against militants of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS)– and the YPG in Kobane.

Speaking to _ARA News_ in Kobane, the civil rights activist Barzan Khalil reported that sporadic clashes broke out on Friday morning, between militants of the Islamic State and Kurdish fighters from the YPG.

Meanwhile, the IS group launched mortar fire against several YPG-held neighborhoods in the city.

Khalil added that the international coalition’s fighter jets targeted an IS-led military vehicle full of explosives in Kobane on Friday. 

Disputes break out among FSA rebels in Kobane - ARA News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes around Nayreb Airport, Aleppo.








> #Syria #Daraa #Assad-forces try to invade Shaykh Miskin city from north & east axes





> #Syria #Daraa The #SAA-commander of 5th Division killed in battle about control of Shaykh Miskin city





> #Syria #Damascus Rebels destroyed T-72 tank & 2 dozens of#Assad-forces in Hawsh al Farah area



Source: Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter

One or two days ago, I saw a graphic video on youtube where rebels repelled SAA assault in Hawsh al-Farah. Rebels claimed tens of SAA dead, though I saw only 4 dead SAA members.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IDLIB


> Idlib province: Jabhat la-Nusra took control on Der Sonbol town the main stronghold of SRF, what made the majority of al-Zawiya mount towns and villages under control by Jabhat al-Nusra after 5 days of clashes against SRF. Trusted sources reported to SOHR that many fighters from SRF joined Jabhat al-Nusra and fighters from the IS arrived to al-Bara, KanSafra and east of al-Ma’ra, to back up Jabhat al-Nusra against the SRF




ALEPPO


> Aleppo Province: The clashes between the rebel and Islamic battalions against the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah fighters renewed in the neighborhoods of al-Ramousa and al- Aamereyyi in south of Aleppo. Clashes also renewed between the two sides in Seifat and Hendarat, reports of losses in both sides.
> helicopters dropped explosive barrels on al-Malah and Retian, what caused material damages.




DIMASHQ


> Reef Dimashq province: a mortar shell fell on Dahya al-Assad, what caused material damages . Clashes taking place between regime forces and Islamic battalions in Hawsh al-Fara in eastern Ghouta and around Zamalka and Harasta, accompanied by missiles fell on Zamalka and mortars shelling on areas in the city. a mortar shell fell on al-Janyen in Jaramana, what wounded 9 civilians including a child . regime forces opened heavy machine gun fire on areas in Kanaker in the western countryside of Damascus.




HOMS


> Homs province: a shell fell on al-Muhajrin neighborhood in Homs, what wounded 2 civilians and caused material damages in the area. Regime forces bombarded areas in Talbisa what killed a child and wounded others. Clashes renewed between regime forces and ISIS in the eastern countryside accompanied by regime's bombardment and air strikes around the area. a man from al-Za'farana killed by regime's bombardment on the town 3 days ago.




Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

HAPPY HALLOWEEN, SYRIA!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528238029748846592


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528533009495232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528533116571615232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528533183403687936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528533337967955968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528533438283145216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> #Hezbollah are indeed refusing to take part in the upcoming regime offensive on Khan Sheikhoon in #Hama & insist on remaining in the city.





> #Hezbollah even shot dead a regime security officer today (Ibrahim Khadour) due to a dispute on the Zalaqiat checkpoint in #Hama.





> Major disputes between Hezb & regime in Hama, governor spoke out against them. They want to police the city, reduce losses



Source: Paradoxy (@Paradoxy13) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

While Tiyas Military Airbase is under the siege of IS, another airport in nearby town of Tadmur/Palmyra suffers attack from IS militants. Clashes going on in the eastern side of the town.


> #تدمر الآن ::
> قصف مدفعي متقطع من مطار تدمر العسكري و برج الاشارة يستهدف أطراف المدينة .
> #تنسيقية_الثورة_في_مدينة_تدمر



تنسيقية مدينة تدمر (@PalmyraRev1) on Twitter

A->B
Tiyas Military Airport -> Palmyra Airport = 67 km


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Afghan or Iranian Hazaras in Aleppo. Have been killed for $500/month salary.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1011572892193482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Reliable resources informed SOHR that YPG fighters carried out 2 military operations yesterday night targeting IS vehicles in Halnaj area and Aleppo- Kobani road in the countryside of Kobani, information reported casualties on IS side. In addition to, they advanced towards al- Haj Rashad Mosque area in the city of Kobani. The city is witnessing a calm breaking by the mutual firing between the two sides.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Show left, shoot right. 



> #IS captures village "Quraish" west of Yarubiya, and shelling PKK militia.#Hasaka #Syria





> #IS inghimasis killed and wounded number of PKK and regime fighters in south of Hasaka city, on the site of the Electricity Company.#Syria





> IED targeted regime checkpoint on the eastern entrance to #Hasaka city, killing and wounding regime soldiers. #Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> While Tiyas Military Airbase is under the siege of IS, another airport in nearby town of Tadmur/Palmyra suffers attack from IS militants. Clashes going on in the eastern side of the town.
> 
> 
> تنسيقية مدينة تدمر (@PalmyraRev1) on Twitter
> 
> A->B
> Tiyas Military Airport -> Palmyra Airport = 67 km
> 
> View attachment 141427


Tiyas is the home to Mig-29s of SAA, and is an important air base. Is the news about Palmyra and Tiyas confirmed by other sources?


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> Show left, shoot right.


I think they have already pulled back most of their forces from Ayn Al Arab, and have focused on Eastern Hama, Homs, and also on Hasakeh.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Tiyas is the home to Mig-29s of SAA, and is an important air base. Is the news about Palmyra and Tiyas confirmed by other sources?



I have not seen anything about Tadmur.

For Tiyas/Tayfour/T4 Airbase, pro-IS sources claim they control parts of the airbase, while loyalist pro-regime sources claim that they are keeping IS at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

It was only 1 moth ago that the so called moderate opposition begged U.S not to bomb Nusra positions in Syria because they were allies in their fight against Assad. Now they got their arses handed to them by the same 'allies'. Jamal Marouf, head of U.S backed SRF, has called Golani (Nusra leader) the agent of Iran. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nusra drives US-backed rebels from northern bastion*

Fighters from Al-Qaeda affiliate the Nusra Front have driven rebels of the Western-backed Syrian Revolutionary Front from their bastion in the northwestern province of Idlib after 24 hours of combat, a monitor said Saturday.

The defeat, in which some of the SRF fighters deserted and joined Nusra, is seen as a blow to U.S. efforts to create and train a moderate rebel force as a counterweight to jihadists and the forces of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Nusra captured Deir Sinbel and also controls most of the other towns and villages in the Jabal al-Zawiya area, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

It "seized SRF arms and tanks, and some of the rebels swore allegiance to Nusra, while others fled," the Britain-based organisation said.

The Observatory said Nusra was backed by jihadists from the ISIS in the operation, though the two organisations are fighting each other fiercely elsewhere in Syria.

ISIS, a radical Sunni Muslim group, has seized large swathes of Syria and Iraq, committing widespread atrocities and proclaiming an Islamic caliphate in territory it controls.

The SRF, backed by the West and various Arab countries, favours the establishment of a democratic state in a post-Assad Syria.

It was formed at the end of 2013 as an alliance of moderate rebels. It was hoped that its chief, Jamaal Maarouf, would spearhead the formation of a nationwide force capable of challenging not only the jihadists but also the regime.

With the loss of its bastion in Idlib, the SRF now only has a presence in southern Syria.
Nusra drives US-backed rebels from northern bastion | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

@Syrian Lion @ResurgentIran @haman10 @500 @JEskandari @forcetrip

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> It was only 1 moth ago that the so called moderate opposition begged U.S not to bomb Nusra positions in Syria because they were allies in their fight against Assad. Now they got their arses handed to them by the same 'allies'. Jamal Marouf, head of U.S backed SRF, has called Golani (Nusra leader) the agent of Iran.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Nusra drives US-backed rebels from northern bastion*
> 
> Fighters from Al-Qaeda affiliate the Nusra Front have driven rebels of the Western-backed Syrian Revolutionary Front from their bastion in the northwestern province of Idlib after 24 hours of combat, a monitor said Saturday.
> 
> The defeat, in which some of the SRF fighters deserted and joined Nusra, is seen as a blow to U.S. efforts to create and train a moderate rebel force as a counterweight to jihadists and the forces of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Nusra captured Deir Sinbel and also controls most of the other towns and villages in the Jabal al-Zawiya area, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.
> 
> It "seized SRF arms and tanks, and some of the rebels swore allegiance to Nusra, while others fled," the Britain-based organisation said.
> 
> The Observatory said Nusra was backed by jihadists from the ISIS in the operation, though the two organisations are fighting each other fiercely elsewhere in Syria.
> 
> ISIS, a radical Sunni Muslim group, has seized large swathes of Syria and Iraq, committing widespread atrocities and proclaiming an Islamic caliphate in territory it controls.
> 
> The SRF, backed by the West and various Arab countries, favours the establishment of a democratic state in a post-Assad Syria.
> 
> It was formed at the end of 2013 as an alliance of moderate rebels. It was hoped that its chief, Jamaal Maarouf, would spearhead the formation of a nationwide force capable of challenging not only the jihadists but also the regime.
> 
> With the loss of its bastion in Idlib, the SRF now only has a presence in southern Syria.
> Nusra drives US-backed rebels from northern bastion | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> @Syrian Lion @ResurgentIran @haman10 @500 @JEskandari @forcetrip


LMAO !!! 

dude if u let me i want to make sure everyone gets a good laugh !!! 

@The SiLent crY @New @kollang @SOHEIL @yalesaraat @Gold Eagle @1000 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @

haha , terrorists and their demyelinated parrot brains  

couldn't stay buddies for 1 month

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alienoz_TR

I am not sure how reliable this tweet is. But if true, IS holds two SAM sites, Radar Station and ammunition depot which are located outside of the airbase perimeter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528600102781210624


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*After losing 1,000 men in Syria, Hezbollah builds ‘security zone’*

Almost six months have passed since the last suicide bombing on the streets of Dahiya, the Shi’ite quarter of Beirut and a Hezbollah stronghold. After a number of lethal attacks from radical Sunni groups, including the Abdullah Azzam Brigade, on Iranian and Hezbollah targets, it appears that the Shi’ite organization has managed, with considerable effort, to stop the attacks, if only temporarily.

There are several reasons for this success, including Hezbollah activities on the Syrian side of the border, and Lebanese Army raids on terrorist strongholds.

But a major cause for the stabilized security situation in Shi’ite areas is the “security zone” Hezbollah has created on the Syria/Lebanon border. It features a series of permanent bases built by the organization in recent months in order to prevent the flow of Sunni terrorists into Lebanon. These outposts are situated primarily in the central sector of the border. In part, this is because the movement of vehicles to the north and to the south is difficult, and can be monitored and controlled by Hezbollah without a round-the-clock presence.

The center of the border was seen as especially problematic by Hezbollah, and the organization recognized that this was the area that had to be closed off and secured, and that random patrols or observation from afar would not suffice. Hezbollah understood it needed to focus on this sector 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. This led to the decision to build permanent bases overlooking the entire sector, similar to Israel’s security zone in southern Lebanon until 2000.

According to various estimates, 1,000 Hezbollah fighters are stationed within the outposts alone. Add to that figure another 4,500-5,000 operating in Syria and battling the opposition forces there. Patrols around the central sector head out from these outposts, and there is also an effort to enlist local collaborators who can provide real-time intelligence.

The fighters are protected by fortifications and earthworks, and they are supported by a complex logistical effort, which includes food, clothing, and arms which arrive in an orderly fashion.




Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah addressing supporters via satellite link during a rally in the southern Lebanese border village of Aita in August 2013. (photo credit: AP/Mohammed Zaatari)

In other words, this is not the 1990s Hezbollah, and not even Hezbollah from the last decade. The Shi’ite organization no longer operates solely as a terrorist or guerrilla group. It does that as well, but Hezbollah has adopted the modus operandi of nothing less than a conventional army in its efforts to keep Sunni fighters out of Lebanon.

This initiative has been taking place alongside and in coordination with the Lebanese Army, which this week completed its takeover of Islamist strongholds in the northern city of Tripoli. After heavy fighting in the city’s neighborhoods, the Lebanese Army announced on Monday afternoon that it had finished cleaning out the city.

Despite these achievements, the conflict between Sunnis and Shi’ites in Lebanon is far from over. And Hezbollah has also suffered a number of defeats to the east, on Syrian soil.

According to a senior Israeli official, the organization has lost more than 1,000 fighters in the fighting alongside President Bashar Assad’s forces to date. This is a huge figure, far higher than previous estimates of Hezbollah casualties in Syria.

Hezbollah’s campaigns alongside the Syrian Army to take back the Daraa and Nawa regions in southwest Syria, not far from the Israeli border, have ended in defeat. On the Kalmon Ridge, which Hezbollah took over a few months ago, bloody battles are being fought between its fighters and those of the al-Nusra Front.

This adds up to a complex situation for Hezbollah. Its members are spread across three countries: in Iraq, from where some of its senior advisers returned in coffins; in Syria, including the neighborhoods of Damascus (primarily around the famous Shi’ite Sayyidah Zaynab Mosque); and, of course, in Lebanon.

Hezbollah still faces plenty of surprises from groups affiliated with al-Qaeda, the Islamic State and the al-Nusra Front, who are aiming to weaken Hezbollah’s position in Lebanon. Just this week there was an escalation near the Sunni village Aarsal, which sits on the Syrian border and controls the Shi’ite portion of the Bekaa Valley. The village is populated by a large number of Sunni refugees from Syria as well as by militants, who this week fired rockets from the village toward the neighboring town of Labweh.




Hezbollah operatives near the northern border with Israel, September 2014 (photo credit: Courtesy/IDF)

How does any of this relate to Israel?

It seems that with Hezbollah busy fighting in Lebanon and Syria, there isn’t much motivation to go to war against Israel.

True, there was a dangerous escalation recently on the border between Israel and Lebanon, and the discovery of minefields there led to the injury of four Israeli soldiers. This illustrates the potential for escalation.

And the Hezbollah commander responsible for planning attacks against Israel from the Golan area is Jihad Mughniyeh, the son of Imad Mughniyeh, the Hezbollah terror chief and military commander who was assassinated in 2008. This despite the fact that only a small piece of the Golan Heights remains under the control of Hezbollah’s ally, the Syrian army (mainly in the Druze al-Khader area).

Still, with a third of the group’s manpower fighting in a different country, and after more than 1,000 dead, it would be especially adventurous for the group’s Secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah to lead Hezbollah into another confrontation with Israel at such a time.

After losing 1,000 men in Syria, Hezbollah builds 'security zone' | The Times of Israel


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A number of ambulances arrived with the dead and the wounded (from Assad militia) in Tadmur/Palmyra Hospital.



> #هام #تدمر ::
> قدوم عدد من سيارات الاسعاف المحملة بقتلى و جرحى عصابات الاسد من معارك شاعر الى مشفى تدمر الوطني .



تنسيقية مدينة تدمر (@PalmyraRev1) on Twitter



*ISIS to seize military airport in Homs*

November 1, 2014

*Damascus, Syria* – On Friday, insurgents of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) seized control of major parts of the military airport of al-Tifor in the eastern countryside of Homs in central Syria, media activists reported. 

Speaking to _ARA News_, activist Hassan al-Tadmuri said that the Islamic State’s militants have made considerable progress in the eastern countryside of Homs during the past few days, where they captured al-Shaer field for oil and natural gas.

According to al-Tadmuri, the IS radical group seized dozens of tanks and other heavy vehicles during those battles. 

“The IS insurgents took control of several parts of the military airport of al-Tifor after launching a car bomb attack at the main gate,” al-Tadmuri added. 

Local source told _ARA News_ that militants of the IS group also controlled al-Tiyas road linking the city of Palmyra and al-Tifor military airport where the battles are still going on at the airport, amid heavy shelling launched by the IS on the regime-held parts in the airport.

On the other hand, human rights organizations in the city of al-Qaryatain in the eastern countryside of Homs announced that today the Syrian regime forces handed over 45 dead bodies, including children, from the city who were detained for a while. 

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights has confirmed the death of about 40 people under torture, without mentioning the dates or conditions of the incidents. 

ISIS to seize military airport in Homs - ARA News


----------



## haman10

the times of israel & ARA news .....

not at all propaganda sites ..... not at all


----------



## Superboy

Does anyone know if Saudi Arabia is back to funding ISIS after dropping a dud bomb over the deserts of Syria somewhere on the first day of Operational Inherent Resolve AKA Operation this is going to last forever?


----------



## The SiLent crY

The so called moderate freedom fighters who were directly supported by US and west are being eliminated in Idlib by Nusra front . Soon there will be no sign of moderate groups in Syria , only bunch of Al Qaeda - IS beheaders who fight for Syrian people to gift them peace , love , civilization and above all democracy .

There is nothing more honorable than achieving freedom by the hands of lord's prophets Mr Al Baghdadi and Mr Joulani . 

Good for Syrians .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Peshmerga fighter are running away. Ther are a lot of propaganda with gossip stories on the inetnet. 100 isid fighters killed, they didnt fight back blablagla---.


----------



## atatwolf

Oublious said:


> Peshmerga fighter are running away. Ther are a lot of propaganda with gossip stories on the inetnet. 100 isid fighters killed, they didnt fight back blablagla---.


I still don't understand why we allowed Pesmerga to help PKK/YPG terrorists.

We are angry US supplies them with air drops but we allow them to be reinforced through our land.

Probably there is something we don't know. Or maybe Erdogan just wanted to see Peshmerga being humiliated. 1/3 already ran away before entering Kobane 

Couple of hunderd men won't make a difference anyway. Everybody including US, Turkey and the neighbors know that it is going to fall. Everybody is resupplying so ISIS and PKK/YPG will continue fighting and damage each other.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528580125252546560
ISIS marching against the scum


----------



## F117

The SiLent crY said:


> The so called moderate freedom fighters who were directly supported by US and west are being eliminated in Idlib by Nusra front . Soon there will be no sign of moderate groups in Syria , only bunch of Al Qaeda - IS beheaders who fight for Syrian people to gift them peace , love , civilization and above all democracy .
> 
> There is nothing more honorable than achieving freedom by the hands of lord's prophets Mr Al Baghdadi and Mr Joulani .
> 
> Good for Syrians .


Everyone with a brain saw it coming years ago. These groups never had a chance against hardened jihadi fighters. By now the fog of war has completely drawn away, but it's only the west who still believes in the myth of moderate terrorists.



atatwolf said:


> I still don't understand why we allowed Pesmerga to help PKK/YPG terrorists.
> 
> We are angry US supplies them with air drops but we allow them to be reinforced through our land.
> 
> Probably there is something we don't know. Or maybe Erdogan just wanted to see Peshmerga being humiliated. 1/3 already ran away before entering Kobane
> 
> Couple of hunderd men won't make a difference anyway. Everybody including US, Turkey and the neighbors know that it is going to fall. Everybody is resupplying so ISIS and PKK/YPG will continue fighting and damage each other.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528580125252546560
> ISIS marching against the scum


Erdogan wants the PKK eliminated, only to be replaced by Barzani's pro-Turkish militia.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*SRF Leader Maarouf Ends his Group's Alliance with Nusra Front: Joulani and Baghdadi are the Same*​Jamal Maarouf, the leader of the Syrian Revolutionaries' Front (SRF), a US-backed Islamist group formed as an alliance of ex-FSA brigades, sent a strong message to Abu Muhammad al-Joulani, the leader of Jabhat al-Nusra (Nusra Front), which is al-Qaeda's official branch in Syria, angry at him for fighting against him and his group in Jabal al-Zawiya. Maarouf does not hesitate to level the same accusations against Nusra Front that other US-backed groups in Syria have made against ISIL, such as being agents of the Syrian government . The close relationship that binds the Nusra Front and many other rebel groups in Syria puts the SRF in a weak position.

The US-backed SRF and other "moderate" groups were tasked since early 2014 by the Obama administration to fight other hardcore Wahhabi militant groups such as ISIL and Nusra Front. Until recently, the SRF conducted joint operations with Nusra Front; however, recent fighting seems to suggest that this alliance is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation Map as 1 November 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Aleppo Province: A man died while others were injured due to the regime’s shelling by mortar shells on the neighborhood of Tal al- Zarazir. 

The helicopters dropped 2 barrel bombs onto the neighborhood of al- Sekkari with no information about casualties. 

Violent clashes are erupting between the regime forces supported by NDF and Hezbollah guerrillas against al- Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions on the outskirts of al- Tarrab neighborhood near the airbase of al- Nayrab, information reported death of 3 elements from the regime forces.


Al- Hasakah Province: Violent clashes took place between IS militants and the regime forces in south of al- Hasakah City coincided with shelling by the regime forces on the area. 

Unknown gunmen fired a man, and then they burned the oil tanker that he was driving near the village of Hesso in the countryside of al- Qahtaneyyi town leading to kill the man.


Rif Dimashq Province: The warplanes carried out 5 raids on areas in the town of Marj al- Sultan in the Eastern Ghota. 

A woman died by a regime’s sniper shot in al- Kabrah area in the city of al Zabadani. 

Violent clashes renewed between the regime forces and the Islamic battalions on the outskirts of Erbin and Mid’a towns in the Eastern Ghota, information reported casualties on both sides.


Daraa Province: The number of people who died by sniper shots and in the clashes with the regime forces in the town of al- Sheikh Meskin has risen to 6, including 2 women.

Violent clashes have taken place between the regime forces and the Islamic battalions in the town of al- Sheikh Meskin, where the regime forces try to advance towards the city.

SOHR


----------



## Hussein

F117 said:


> Erdogan wants the PKK eliminated, only to be replaced by Barzani's pro-Turkish militia.


I am not pro Erdogan at all but i am very surprised the newspapers here totally cheated his last speech
there is a clear campaign anti Turkey here 
and well i would not blame Erdogan not trusting sicky PKK or YPG


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Out of 152 Peshmerga who were supposed to participate in Ayn al-Arab Battle, 9 fighters deserted on the way. 27 of them stood on the Turkish side to coordinate the battle. Only 116 of them entered Ayn al-Arab under US aerial bombardment of ISIS positions. Peshmerga is not participating in house to house battles. They are launching mortar and grad rockets to IS positions. FSA has started complaining btw.

Aptallar ve de hainler için süper senaryo!.. - Ahmet TAKAN


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528676904384331776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> They are launching mortar and grad rockets to *US *positions


did you mean IS ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

gau8av said:


> did you mean IS ?



Yes, corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Footage from T4 Airbase, Homs Wilayat. Probably from good old days.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest Photos from Ayn al-Arab. Graphic photo which shows 2 dead PKK members (male and female) excluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Liwa Usud al-Islam attacked Assad militia position in Dalak near Salamiyah, killing 17 Assad militias, losing 6 from their own ranks. Seized a T-55 tank and various small firearms.



> ‫#‏مكتب_تلبيسة_الإعلامي‬
> ‫#‏لواء_أسود_الإسلام‬
> لله الحمد والمنة تمكن المجاهدون الأبطال فجر اليوم من تحرير حاجز قرية الدلاك قرب السلمية حيث دارات إشتباكات عنيفة بين الابطال وقوات النظام قتل خلالها 17 عنصر من قوات الدفاع الوطني فيما إرتقى 6 شهداء من أبطالنا المجاهدين وإغتنام دبابة ( t55 ) وأسلحة وذخائر متنوعة



‫#مكتب_تلبيسة_الإعلامي... - لواء أسود الإسلام - فيلق الشام | Facebook‬


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528899226122874880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528878213540245504


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Out of 152 Peshmerga who were supposed to participate in Ayn al-Arab Battle, 9 fighters deserted on the way. 27 of them stood on the Turkish side to coordinate the battle. Only 116 of them entered Ayn al-Arab under US aerial bombardment of ISIS positions. Peshmerga is not participating in house to house battles. They are launching mortar and grad rockets to IS positions. FSA has started complaining btw.
> 
> Aptallar ve de hainler için süper senaryo!.. - Ahmet TAKAN


It's funny that only Turkish media are reporting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> It's funny that only Turkish media are reporting this.



Do you expect that Kurdish media reports Peshmerga desertion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you expect that Kurdish media reports Peshmerga desertion?


Of course not, but when it come to Kurds, Turkish media can not be trusted at all, the same as some Kurdish media who always exaggerate and spread propaganda.

PS: Not saying it's 100% false or true, just saying that if this news only comes out from some unknown Turkish media, we should take it with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Alienoz_TR said:


> Latest Photos from Ayn al-Arab. Graphic photo which shows 2 dead PKK members (male and female) excluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142210
> 
> 
> View attachment 142212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142213
> 
> 
> View attachment 142214
> 
> 
> View attachment 142215


look like screen captures from some video footage, where can we see the vids ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

If I understood correctly, intensity of the clashes reduced after aerial strikes around Shaer and Jahar gas fields. Btw a military convoy has been ambushed on Homs-Palmyra highway, equipments were seized by IS.



> ‫#‏ريف_حمص_الشرقي‬ | 02.11.2014 |
> 
> انخفاض كبير لوتيرة الاشتباكات بين تنظيم الدولة و قوات النظام بعد انسحاب الأولى الى أطراف منطقتي جحار و شاعر تحت ضغط القوة النارية الهائلة التي استخدمها النظام من القصف الجوي للمدفعي للصواريخ الثقيلة , و قدوم تعزيزات جديدة للنظام تمركزت على امتداد منطقتي التيفور - الدوة على طريق عام حمص تدمر , و تواردت أنباء عن استهداف التنظيم لرتل عسكري لقوات النظام على طريق حمص تدمر و قتلوا عدد من العناصر و اغتنموا أسلحة و مدرعات منه .
> كما وردت أنباء شبه مؤكدة عن استرداد النظام لحقول المنطقتين بعد انسحاب التنظيم الى اطرافهما



‫#ريف_حمص_الشرقي | 02.11.2014 |انخفاض... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬

Pro-IS source claims:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528766563210379265


----------



## 500




----------



## Alienoz_TR

SVBIED attack against PKK in Rabi'a bordercrossing by Abu Musab Al-Turki (Turkish origin).













عملية استشهادية على مليشيات البيشمركة والـ pkk في ناحية ر... - justpaste.it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syrian rebels armed and trained by US surrender to al-Qaeda - Telegraph

Moderate rebels in Syria that the US have armed and trained to fight jihadists have surrendered to al-Qaeda


----------



## dhul-aktaf

gulftoday.ae | FSA loses last stronghold to Al Nusra Front
BEIRUT: Islamist militants affiliated to Al Qaeda seized the last remaining stronghold of Western-backed rebels in Syria’s northwest province of Idlib on Saturday after days of fighting, rebels and a monitoring group said.

Backed by other hardline Islamist groups, the Nusra Front are waging a major military campaign against the Syria Revolutionaries’ Front led by Jamal Maarouf, a key figure in the armed opposition to President Bashar Al Assad, after accusing him of being corrupt and working for the West against them.

The Nusra Front is Al Qaeda’s official affiliate in the Syrian civil war and was once one of the strongest insurgent groups fighting to topple Assad.

But it has been overshadowed by the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), which has seized swathes of northern and eastern Syria and is now being targeted by US-led air strikes In the past few days, the Nusra Front captured several villages in the Jabal Al Zawiya region of Idlib province and on Saturday it entered the village of Deir Sonbol, the stronghold of the Revolutionaries’ Front, forcing Maarouf to pull out.

“Dozens of his fighters defected and joined Nusra, that is why the group won,” Rami Abdulrahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights told Reuters.

A Nusra fighter confirmed the report, saying: “They left him because they knew he was wrong and delusional.”

“He left his fighters in the battle and pulled out. Last night, we heard them on the radio shouting ‘Abu Khaled (Maarouf) escaped, Abu Khaled escaped’,” he added.

Maarouf’s group is loosely defined as part of the “Free Syrian Army,” a term used to refer to dozens of groups fighting to overthrow Assad.

They have little or no central co-ordination and are often in competition with each other.

Hours after his withdrawal, a defiant Maarouf issued a video statement in which he vowed to continue the fight against Nusra and said his group would return to Jabal Al Zawiya.

“For a week now, Nusra Front has put the villages of Jabal Al Zawiya under siege (as if) they were the ‘Noseiry’ regime, “ Maarouf said in the video, using a derogatory term for Assad’s Alawite sect, which is an offshoot of Shi’ite Islam.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG, backed by PKK, FSA, Peshmerga and USAF still trying hold IS attacks at the Turkish border.

Video dated 02/11/2014. Note that RPG failure at the beginning.






Burun buruna çatışma Videosu


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Assad Steps Up Attacks on Rebels - theTrumpet.com

November 2, 2014 • From theTrumpet.com
While the world is distracted, the Syrian dictator attempts a decisive power play.In recent weeks, Syrian President Bashar Assad has been stepping up attacks on rebel forces throughout Syria. Analysts have noted a sudden increase in the number of airstrikes carried out by Assad’s air force. In mid-October, there was one instance where more than 200 airstrikes occurred in 36 hours.

The increase sheds light not only on Assad’s short-term plan to finally defeat many of the smaller rebel factions, but also on his plans to gain victory over the more dangerous factions such as Islamic State. It is all about leaving himself as the only alternative.

The increase in airstrikes has coincided perfectly with the international effort to halt the expansion of Islamic State and cripple it with airstrikes. While Islamic State is busy fighting the coalition, Assad finds himself with more time to deal with other rebel factions. This isn’t an opportunity he will waste.

Assad must assume that _eventually_ attention will come back to his war against his own people—much like it was before Islamic State became a dominant problem in the region. With that attention will come threats of international retaliation. It is therefore better for Assad to deal with the rebels now while the world is distracted.

This is Assad’s short-term game plan: to secure his position while the world isn’t looking. Assad is using the bombardment of Islamic State as an opportunity to deal a heavy blow to all Syria’s rebel factions. Aside from the immediate desire to crush the rebels, however, he also has a long-term game plan in mind.

At the moment, there are three main power plays in Syria. First, there is Assad and his current regime, which clings to power in Damascus as well as large portions of the south and west. Second, there are the “moderate” rebels—groups such as the Free Syria Army—that have the aid and backing of Sunni Arab states such as Saudi Arabia. The Western nations have also toyed with the idea of arming such groups, but have so far only given non-military aid. Finally, you have the larger extremist groups such as Islamic State and, to a lesser degree, al Nusra. These groups are the ones currently being bombarded by the United States and its allies.

Assad is trying to reduce the power play down to two groups. He wants the scenario of Assad versus Islamic State. He knows the U.S. would never agree to arm either side, and would therefore likely stay out of any future confrontations.

Working against him is the current international coalition against Islamic State. It too is working to reduce the Syrian power play down to two parties. It wants it to be moderate rebels versus Assad. This is not a good outcome for Assad because if it does come down to the two groups, the “moderate” rebels stand a far greater chance of gaining international aid and support. The U.S. has already come close to conducting airstrikes against Assad and arming his enemies.

So now it is a race. Will the West effectively cripple Islamic State, or will Assad first defeat the other rebel factions? Either way, there are major power plays taking place in Syria. With all these options, factors and possibilities, it is vital that we remain anchored to solid and undeniable facts. Those are found in the Bible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

L


Alienoz_TR said:


> SVBIED attack against PKK in Rabi'a bordercrossing by Abu Musab Al-Turki (Turkish origin).
> 
> 
> View attachment 142436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142437
> 
> 
> عملية استشهادية على مليشيات البيشمركة والـ pkk في ناحية ر... - justpaste.it


LOL, is he Turkish origin? He looks like a Spaniard I know.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Fierce Clashes between Hizbullah, Nusra Front along Lebanon's Border*
Fierce clashes erupted between Hizbullah fighters and al-Nusra Front jihadists in the Syrian Qalamoun along the Lebanese border, a monitor said Sunday.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Syrian regime troops backed by Hizbullah fighters engaged in battles with al-Qaida affiliate al-Nusra Front on the outskirts of the strategic Syrian al-Qalamoun region along the Lebanese border.

Media reports said in Saturday eve that gunbattles erupted between Hizbullah and Nusra fighters in the town of Younine in eastern Bekaa.

Hizbullah sent fighters to Syria to back President Bashar Assad's forces against rebels trying to remove him from power. The armed intervention in Syria earned the group the enmity of Syria's predominantly Sunni rebels. Assad is a member of the Alawite sect, an offshoot of Shiite Islam.

Over the past year, Syrian troops and Hizbullah fighters have captured most of the towns and villages in Syria's mountainous Qalamoun region along the Lebanon border, depriving the rebels of residential areas where they can stay during the winter.

However, Hizbullah's involvement in Syria had drawn the ire of many in Lebanon.

Fierce Clashes between Hizbullah, Nusra Front along Lebanon's Border — Naharnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Photos from Jahar Gas Company located in Homs Province.









































*


----------



## atatwolf

PKK terrorist sympatizer tried to burn a Turkish flag and gets a good beating to teach him a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIS' mass executions of Sunni men, women and children in Iraq continues - CBS News


----------



## dhul-aktaf

contradictory pieces of news about abubakr al-baghdadi being ousted.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529002015062777856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528991919301742592
------

Hamah Province: IS militants were able to kill 9 Assad militia and seize several villages in the east of Hamah Province.



> #مسار_بـرس | #حماة | تنظيم الدولة يسيطر على عدة قرى بالريف الشرقي ويقتل 9 عناصر من قوات الأسد



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter

------



> Hama province: areas in al-Hawash in al-Ghab valley, were exposed to bombardment by regime forces, no reports of losses.
> Islamic fighters targeted regime bastions with Grad missile in al-Sqelbia town which is inhabited by Christians, reports of casualties.
> 4 soldiers in regime forces killed by clashes against Islamic fighters in Sathyat area in Salamia countryside, in addition to a soldier killed by clashes against Islamic battalions in al-Ghab valley.




------

Siege around Tiyas Airbase continue. IS were able to kill Assad's soldiers and seized tanks and equipments on the Homs-Palmyra road.



> مسار برس ـ حمص
> 
> استهدفت قوات الأسد اليوم الأحد حي الوعر بمدينة حمص بصاروخ أرض ـ أرض، ما أسفر عن سقوط 3 شهداء وعدد من الجرحى في صفوف المدنيين.
> 
> في الأثناء، دارت اشتباكات بين الثوار وقوات الأسد في محيط مدينة تلبيسة بريف حمص الشمالي، ما أسفر عن مقتل 4 من الأخيرة فيما قتل عنصران من الثوار، وسط قصف بالمدفعية الثقيلة على المدينة.
> 
> من جهة أخرى، واصل تنظيم الدولة حصاره لمطار تيفور العسكري بريف حمص الشرقي، حيث تصدى عناصر التنظيم لرتل عسكري لقوات الأسد قادم من مدينة تدمر، وتمكنوا من تدمير دبابة وآلية عسكرية، بالإضافة إلى مقتل عدد من قوات الأسد، تزامن ذلك مع اشتباكات بين الطرفين في محيط المطار.
> 
> وكان التنظيم تمكن أمس السبت من السيطرة على المدخل الرئيسي للمطار وفرض حصار كامل عليه.



https://www.masarpress.net/قصف-بالصواريخ-على-الوعر-بحمص-وتنظيم-ال/


----------



## DizuJ

'Afghan' in Syria: Iranians pay us to fight for Assad - CNN.com


----------



## ای ایران

dhul-aktaf said:


> Syrian rebels armed and trained by US surrender to al-Qaeda - Telegraph
> 
> Moderate rebels in Syria that the US have armed and trained to fight jihadists have surrendered to al-Qaeda


Ha ha, f'n Americans (government and CIA)

"Moderates".

Stupid policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Petrodollars: Fight for Kobani has a key oil aspect to it « The Barrel Blog

By Tamsin Carlisle | November 3, 2014 12:01 AM 

Oil supplies coming out of Kurdistan could be affected by the outcome of a military standoff surrounding the Syrian town of Kobani. In this week’s Oilgram News column Petrodollars, Tamsin Carlisle looks at the ties between the two issues.

———————

The focus of the Islamic State group’s military campaign in Iraq and Syria has shifted in recent weeks from lands around Iraq’s northern oil fields to an obscure town on Syria’s border with Turkey.

Yet the battle raging in Kobani, a town of fewer than 45,000, is significant for regional oil and gas supplies, including about 290,000 b/d of crude from Iraqi Kurdistan currently flowing through the southern Turkish pipeline system linking northern Iraq with the Ceyhan oil terminal.

The exports are set to grow further, with the Kurdish Regional Government setting its sights on 400,000 b/d of crude output by the end of this year and 1 million b/d by 2019. Backing those projections are a string of major Kurdish oil discoveries, large reserves additions at Kurdistan’s established Tawke and Taq Taq oil fields, new heavy oil production and exports from the giant Shaikan field and, since 2012, the entry of major international producers and well-heeled state entities into the Kurdish upstream oil and gas sector.

Amid continued opposition from Baghdad to exports of Kurdish crude without central government approval, the KRG has pushed ahead with adding pumping facilities to expand the capacity of its crude export line to the Turkish border. The connecting Turkish export lines could also accommodate hundreds of thousands of barrels per day of revived Kirkuk output if IS were pushed out of northern Iraq and international oil companies invested in enhanced oil recovery and rehabilitation projects.

In contrast to the oil fields of northern Iraq, Kobani to many was just a point on a map before coalition forces in October launched air strikes against IS militants besieging the town. Nonetheless, the town’s capture would give IS unbroken control of a long stretch of the Syrian-Turkish border, establishing a corridor for militants to shuttle munitions and fuel from its western Syrian strongholds to its eastern front in Iraq.

Security experts speaking at a recent oil conference in Istanbul said IS remained a potent threat to Iraqi Kurdistan after nearly seizing Erbil, the regional capital, in July. They also said the jihadist group’s principal aim was to establish a state on contiguous territory in Syria and Iraq. Kobani has become pivotal to IS achieving that goal, which would greatly strengthen its hand.

———————

The town has become a potential flash point for regional insecurity to spread into Turkey, with the Iraq-Ceyhan pipeline system through southern Turkey providing an obvious target for sabotage attacks and oil theft.
The pipeline is a crucial part of Ankara’s strategic plan to establish Turkey as an energy transit hub, as highlighted in March, when attacks on Iraq’s northern pipeline system halted Kirkuk crude exports through Turkey. In response, Ankara took the risky step of embracing increased exports of crude from Iraqi Kurdistan through the Turkish pipeline, deeply angering Baghdad.

Nonetheless, Turkey’s president and former prime minister, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, has shown deep reluctance to order Turkish troops to defend Kobani against IS. This has put the Iraq-Ceyhan pipeline directly at risk by inflaming deep-rooted Kurdish anti-government sentiment in Turkey.

The events in Turkey have intensified the pall that Iraq’s security crisis has cast over the nascent upstream oil sector of Iraqi Kurdistan, with contractors becoming increasingly nervous that their access to crude export infrastructure and international markets will be cut off.

While some have resumed full operations in Kurdistan after earlier evacuating staff in response to IS threats on the region, others, including Norway’s DNO, an established producer of Kurdish crude, have reported delays to plans to ramp up output due to local scarcity of oilfield services.

A source from an oil sector staff-recruitment agency operating in Kurdistan recently told Platts that at least one large European producer was considering leaving the region over mounting concerns about future ability to export crude.

At the Istanbul oil conference last week, Iraq Advisory Group CEO Normal Ricklefs said several international oil companies were considering declaring force majeure on their operations in Kurdistan and quitting the region.

The Turkish government, meanwhile, is on heightened alert for security threats to energy infrastructure. In August, its defense procurement agency issued a tender for an integrated security system for Turkey’s oil and gas pipelines.
Turkish media reported last week that US drone maker AeroVironment had teamed up with Turkish military electronics specialist Aselsan to bid on the contract.

Due to US pressure to keep oil out of the hands of IS, Ankara has in recent days allowed Iraqi Kurdistan’s Peshmerga force to move weapons through Turkish territory to supply the Syrian Kurdish fighters defending Kobani. Whether this turns the tide in Kobani to the Kurds favor remains to be seen. _*— Tamsin Carlisle in Dubai*_


----------



## dhul-aktaf

ISIS leader Abu-Bakr al-Baghdadi orders bodies of all Kurdish fighters to be burned - Iraqi News
(IraqiNews.com) On Sunday, the Iraqi Ministry of Human Rights announced that the leader of the so-called the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, issued a statement in which he ordered his followers to burn the bodies of Kurdish Peshmerga fighters who fought in the Syrian city Kobanî while condemning the Albu Nimr tribe of which 322 members were executed by ISIS militants in the district of the Hit.

The ministry said in a statement received by IraqiNews.com, “Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, issued a statement in which he asked his followers to burn the bodies of Peshmerga members, desiring to take revenge for their support of Kurdish fighters in the Syrian city of Kobanî.”


----------



## manlion

Abu Bakr Baghdadi is ousted by terrorist ISIL Council | Islamic Invitation Turkey


----------



## haman10

Those who do not want to stand behind the Syrian Armed Forces, please feel free to stand in front of them.

Syrian Arab Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> Recep Tayyip Erdogan, has shown deep reluctance to order Turkish troops to defend Kobani against IS.



I don't understand these Western columnist... 

1-) What reluctance....there is no reluctance about Kobani, we won't be a part of it, Erdoğan stated this from day 1. 
2-) Why should we defend another country's parts from another group ? Are we the police of the world ?? What's up to us.

These so-called authors living in their fantasy world.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> I don't understand these Western columnist...
> 1-) What reluctance....there is no reluctance about Kobani, we won't be a part of it, Erdoğan stated this from day 1.
> 2-) Why should we defend another country's parts from another group ? Are we the police of the world ?? What's up to us.
> These so-called authors living in their fantasy world.......


actually Recep is responsible for the mess in Syria. one day family friend with Assad and the other day his enemy number-one .


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> actually Recep is responsible for the mess in Syria. one day family friend with Assad and the other day his enemy number-one .


First of all, i don't support his Syria policy but there is no-way for him to to remain friends with Assad. After Assad decided to slaughter Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> First of all, i don't support his Syria policy but there is no-way for him to to remain friends with Assad. After Assad decided to slaughter Syrian people.


if so he must stand against all countries in ME, even Turkey itself for killing protestors. not a good excuse man. thats the interests and policy shifts behind humanitarian excuses.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@Sinan
why didn't erdogan stand against sissy and his coup? killing thousands of his fellow ekhvanids in cairo streets ?


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> if so he must stand against all countries in ME, even Turkey itself for killing protestors. not a good excuse man. thats the interests and policy shifts behind humanitarian excuses.



Lol, nobody is killing protestors in Turkey.... at least not deliberatly... you can't compare Turkey with Syria in this matter. 

Dictator killed many children, dropped barrel bombs over cities..etc.... I would post many pics but it's against forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> @Sinan
> why didn't erdogan stand against sissy and his coup? killing thousands of his fellow ekhvanids in cairo streets ?



Well, he said many things, froze relations with Egypt etc.... if Egypt had been our neighbour, i believe he would do much.

Also, his policy regarding Egypt is wrong IMO. What happened in Egypt was people's choice..It's wrong to describe the whole sitiation as Sisi came and usurped the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Lol, nobody is killing protestors in Turkey.... at least not deliberatly... you can't compare Turkey with Syria in this matter.
> Dictator killed many children, dropped barrel bombs over cities..etc.... I would post many pics but it's against forum rules.


thats your point of view. Turkey has the worst records about humanitarian issues.
Syrian government's mistakes were not good reason for turkey to channel terrorists into Syria and destroying one of the most stable countries in the region. 
people helping ISIS and JN .... are no different from them.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Well, he said many things, froze relations with Egypt etc.... if Egypt had been our neighbour, i believe he would do much.
> Also, his policy regarding Egypt is wrong IMO. What happened in Egypt was people's choice..It's wrong to describe the whole sitiation as Sisi came and usurped the government.


good or bad it was a coup. even though I was very happy for Egypt getting rid of morsy. 
no. erdogan could not do anything even though he tried his best. Egypt is not like Syria and Egyptians soon responded firmly to Turkish government at the moment.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> thats your point of view. Turkey has the worst records about humanitarian issues.


That's your point of view.
Turkey is the biggest humanitarian donor in the world.
Turkey third largest international donor in humanitarian assistance | Nation | Daily Sabah



dhul-aktaf said:


> Syrian government's mistakes were not good reason for turkey to channel terrorists into Syria and destroying one of the most stable countries in the region.


Assad's regime is the terrorist. Blaming only Turkey for the problems in the Syria is not fair. Brutal dictator caused this. After shooting down our jet 2012. Turkish help to rebels significantly increased.




dhul-aktaf said:


> people helping ISIS and JN .... are no different from them.



Turkey not helping ISIS or Nusra, we are only aiding moderate rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> good or bad it was a coup. even though I was very happy for Egypt getting rid of morsy.
> no. erdogan could not do anything even though he tried his best. Egypt is not like Syria and Egyptians soon responded firmly to Turkish government at the moment.



Agreed, not saying different things in this issue.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Assad's regime is the terrorist. Blaming only Turkey for the problems in the Syria is not fair. Brutal dictator caused this. After shooting down our jet 2012. Turkish help to rebels significantly increased.


lol. what would you do if your space is violated? turkey did the same to syrian helicopter for violating its space.

The reconnaissance aircraft of type RF-4E belonged to the 173rd Wing at the 7th Main Jet Base Group Command stationed at the Erhaç Air Base in Malatya.[3]

The aircraft, piloted by Flight lieutenant Gökhan Ertan and Flying officer Hasan Hüseyin Aksoy,[4] took off on 22 June 2012 with the task to help test the Turkish radar system. According to radar records, the aircraft was flying between Cyprus and Hatay over the Mediterranean Sea at about FL210, an altitude of 21,000 feet, at 11:06 hours local time (08:06 UTC). For radar test purposes, it descended as it approached Hatay. At 11:14 hours, the RF-4E was at FL086, and nine minutes later it had descended to FL075 just over Hatay. At 11:23 hours, the aircraft changed its course, heading now for Mediterranean Sea and continued to descend. At 11:37, it had reached FL020 and was descending further for radar test purposes. The aircraft arrived at 11:42 on the boundary of Syrian sovereign airspace, 12 nmi (22 km) out from the coastline, flying at 200 ft.[5]

At this point, the aircraft violated Syrian airspace, and flew around for five minutes within its airspace. A Turkish radar base controlling the flight warned the RF-4E to change its course immediately and leave that airspace. At 11:47, it left Syrian airspace and took course towards north in direction Hatay ascending to FL030. During its violation and shortly after, the aircraft received no warning or admonishment at all from Syrian military authorities. The pilots changed their course once again into Mediterranean Sea in order to proceed with their mission of radar testing. At 11:50, the pilots asked the Turkish radar base for assistance on route information in order not to cause any other airspace violation. The aircraft was flying in international airspace visible on radar screen until 12:02.[5]


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Turkey not helping ISIS or Nusra, we are only aiding moderate rebels.


I mean people in Syrian cities who help isis and jn and other islamic monsters. they also deserve barrel bombs


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> lol. what would you do if your space is violated. turkey did the same to syrian helicopter for violating its space.



Mate, you are talking without knowledge.. countries don't shoot their neighbors aircraft's for brief violations or we would hear 10s of downed aircraft all around the world.

Also, before downing our jet, Syrian helicopters for many times violated our airspace for a brief these things are tolerated. But when they downed our jet. We changed our rules of engagement and declared that we would shoot any aircraft that violates Turkish airspace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> I mean people in Syrian cities who help isis and jn and other islamic monsters. they also deserve barrel bombs



Maybe all of us deserve a barrel bomb, who knows ?


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Turkey not helping ISIS or Nusra, we are only aiding moderate rebels.



Mate, do you even believe what you are saying? Even if you are helping the 'barely existent' moderates, I should tell you that the last remaining moderate groups (Hazm and SRF) were either defeated by Nusra or many of their members defected to Nusra front. There are reports that Nusra has now access to TOW missiles. Whether you liked or not, Erdogan messed up big time and that's what majority of us Iranians are against, not you ordinary Turkish people. That's why I tell you that when we bash Erdogan for his stupid policy, you shouldn't take it personally, the same as us. When you bash our government, we shouldn't take it personally either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Mate, you are talking without knowledge.. countries don't shoot their neighbors aircraft's for brief violations or we would hear 10s of downed aircraft all around the world.
> Also, before downing our jet, Syrian helicopters for many times violated our airspace for a brief these things are tolerated. But when they downed our jet. We changed our rules of engagement and declared that we would shoot any aircraft that violates Turkish airspace.


tolerated in normal situations, but not when Turkey turned hostile to Syrian government.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Maybe all of us deserve a barrel bomb, who knows ?


actually anything is possible in this fucking world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Mate, do you even believe what you are saying? Even if you are helping the 'barely existent' moderates, I should tell you that the last remaining moderate groups (Hazm and SRF) were either defeated by Nusra or many of their members defected to Nusra front. There are reports that Nusra has now access to TOW missiles. Whether you liked or not, Erdogan messed up big time and that's what majority of us Iranians are against, not you ordinary Turkish people. That's why I tell you that when we bash Erdogan for his stupid policy, you shouldn't take it personally, the same as us. When you bash our government, we shouldn't take it personally either.


I many times said, i'm against Erdoğan's Syria policy... but i'm not accepting like Turkey backing ISIS or other Jihadist freaks.

About Hazm and SRF yes, what you are saying is true. But it also true when you think, ISIS defeated SAA and Iraqi forces. Confisticated their weapons too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> tolerated in normal situations, but not when Turkey turned hostile to Syrian government.



Hostile in what way ?? Did our military showed hostility to Syria before this incident ? No... if they have much that balls, they should have hit Israeli jets long ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> actually Recep is responsible for the mess in Syria. one day family friend with Assad and the other day his enemy number-one .


I would rather say Iran is responsible. Iran backs up Assad the dictator and mass murderer. If Iran didn't support him. He would be gone long time ago and Syrian people would know peace. Unfortunately Iran is showing its true face and soon they will be knocking on your door too.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> About Hazm and SRF yes, what you are saying is true. But it also true when you think, ISIS defeated SAA and Iraqi forces. Confisticated their weapons too..


but they did not join them. many of -as you said- moderates joined JN and IS.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Hostile in what way ?? Did our military showed hostility to Syria before this incident ? No... if they have much that balls, they should have hit Israeli jets long ago....


didn't they apologize for that?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> I would rather say Iran is responsible. Iran backs up Assad the dictator and mass murderer. If Iran didn't support him. He would be gone long time ago and Syrian people would know peace. Unfortunately Iran is showing its true face and soon they will be knocking on your door too.


many dictators are backed by many others. so all the dictated countries should face the fate of Syria?
if that could be that easy as you said US would remove assad within a week. but they are wiser than you think. because they knew who would dominated in syria in case of power vacuum.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> didn't they apologize for that?



You mean Syria from us ? Nope, they didn't... or a half assed statement...although, i still say we did wrong at that time.

Instead of giving aid to rebels. We should have leveled the military base that shoot down our plane.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> but they did not join them. many of -as you said- moderates joined JN and IS.


I don't know about joining... let's wait a bit to see what really had happened.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I many times said, i'm against Erdoğan's Syria policy... but i'm not accepting like Turkey backing ISIS or other Jihadist freaks.
> About Hazm and SRF yes, what you are saying is true. But it also true when you think, ISIS defeated SAA and Iraqi forces. Confisticated their weapons too..



The difference is that Syrian and Iraqi ones are the governments of those countries, good or bad doesn't matter. But paying money/weapons to random people who answer no one about what they do. Besides, when you give yourself the right to arm these people, then you shouldn't complain about countries arming PKK/ because there may be some countries who consider them as 'moderates'. That's your logic.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> The difference is that Syrian and Iraqi ones are the governments of those countries, good or bad doesn't matter. But paying money/weapons to random people who answer no one about what they do. Besides, when you give yourself the right to arm these people, then you shouldn't complain about countries arming PKK/ because there may be some countries who consider them as 'moderates'. That's your logic.



We don't barrel bomb our citizens. PKK not fighting with military but going against unarmed people,etc...

Also, we know some countries aiding PKK, but they are not doing openly. I wish that they had balls to reveal their intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> You mean Syria from us ? Nope, they didn't... or a half assed statement...although, i still say we did wrong at that time.
> Instead of giving aid to rebels. We should have leveled the military base that shoot down our plane.


there was a rumor that it was Russians downing your jet. was that true in your opinion?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> We don't barrel bomb our citizens. PKK not fighting with military but going against unarmed people,etc...


I guess if Islamist infections like that in Syria inflicted your country you even would have used atomic bomb if available for purging them.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> We don't barrel bomb our citizens. PKK not fighting with military but going against unarmed people,etc...
> 
> Also, we know some countries aiding PKK, but they are not doing openly. I wish that they had balls to reveal their intentions.


Well, all these human right things are not yours or anyone else's concern, especially when we know Erdogan, Obama and others don't give a damn about Syrians. Barrel bombs started after thousands of foreigners went to Syria. I don't know how many more Syrians should die until you understand the only point of arming anyone inside Syria is prolonging the war and killing of more people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Residents of east Libyan town pledge allegiance to ISIL leader


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> The difference is that Syrian and Iraqi ones are the governments of those countries, good or bad doesn't matter. But paying money/weapons to random people who answer no one about what they do. Besides, when you give yourself the right to arm these people, then you shouldn't complain about countries arming PKK/ because there may be some countries who consider them as 'moderates'. That's your logic.


You know Assad family has funded PKK terrorism in Turkey for decades. Is it weird that Turkey is doing the same to Assad now?

Also there is a difference. Turkey is a democratic country while Assad is a dictator and lost all legitimacy. Assad has gone down a road with no return. He doesn't have a future in Syria anymore.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Also there is a difference. Turkey is a democratic country while Assad is a dictator and lost all legitimacy. Assad has gone down a road with no return. He doesn't have a future in Syria anymore.



a clichee heard from turkish guys for 3 and a half years.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> You know Assad family has funded PKK terrorism in Turkey for decades. Is it weird that Turkey is doing the same to Assad now?


if you are right so why Syrian people should pay the price?


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> I guess if Islamist infections like that in Syria inflicted your country you even would have used atomic bomb if available for purging them.



You know we are dealing with separatist terrorists but we never massed killed the people who are in the region.


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> there was a rumor that it was Russians downing your jet. was that true in your opinion?


Doesn't matter if a Russian operator pressed the button or not. Those missiles fired from Syria. That's enough reason to turn our weapons against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> if you are right so why Syrian people should pay the price?


Syrian people shouldn't pay the price. That is why we have millions of them as refugees.

Assad should pray the price and Iranian leadership should pay the price. Assad is barrelbombing civilians and Iran is sending him troops and supplies.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> You know we are dealing with separatist terrorists but we never massed killed the people who are in the region.


how do you compare kurds with ISIS? different things actually. I don't support Kurds at all but I guess erdogan improved relations with them. but who can imagine having open relations with ISIS, JN and talibanistic elements?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Syrian people shouldn't pay the price. That is why we have millions of them as refugees.
> Assad should pray the price and Iranian leadership should pay the price. Assad is barrelbombing civilians and Iran is sending him troops and supplies.


but what we see is Syrian people paying the price of turkeys strategic depth idea of davudoghlu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> but what we see is Syrian people paying the price of turkeys strategic depth idea of davudoghlu.


Don't worry. The people who are responsible for bombing Syrian civilians and the ones who supply them will pay the price.


----------



## Mosamania

dhul-aktaf said:


> but what we see is Syrian people paying the price of turkeys strategic depth idea of davudoghlu.



What we actually see is Syrian people paying the price of Iran's strategic depth idea of Sulaimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529121357687443457
IS is tightening its grip in the eastern Homs Province.

Btw coalition airstrikes reported around Shaer. US helping Assad?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mosamania said:


> What we actually see is Syrian people paying the price of Iran's strategic depth idea of Sulaimani.



News from Damascus: Damascus residents now speak more and more Persian instead of Arabic. 

Confusing...


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> how do you compare kurds with ISIS? different things actually. I don't support Kurds at all but I guess erdogan improved relations with them. but who can imagine having open relations with ISIS, JN and talibanistic elements?



I didn't said "Kurds", i said "Seperatist Terrorists"......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damm1t

Serpentine said:


> Well, all these human right things are not *yours or anyone else's concern*



Leave aside humanitarian side of the situation, It's Turkey hosts nearly 2 ml of refugees who run from war and those barrel bombs which costs daily millions of dollars, total more than 4,5 bl. dollars...which makes it our concern..

P.S Please don't start with Turkey caused civil war and chaos in syria BS...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Mosamania said:


> What we actually see is Syrian people paying the price of Iran's strategic depth idea of Sulaimani.


how about bandar?


----------



## atatwolf

@Serpentine A question..

Do you support Iran's support to Assad? And secondly what do you think about barrel bombs on civilians?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> I didn't said "Kurds", i said "Seperatist Terrorists"......


you mean those who fled to Iraqi mountains?


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> you mean those who fled to Iraqi mountains?


Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Champions of human rights giving lesson to Turkey again... listen and learn something stupid uncivilized Turks...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

damm1t said:


> Leave aside humanitarian side of the situation, It's Turkey hosts nearly 2 ml of refugees who run from war and those barrel bombs which costs daily millions of dollars, total more than 4,5 bl. dollars...which makes it our concern..
> P.S Please don't start with Turkey caused civil war and chaos in syria BS...


I think Turkey fell to its own trap. Assad sent for Erdogan a gift of about 2 million people. do you know the financial burden of those open mouths?


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Champions of human rights giving lesson to Turkey again... listen and learn something stupid uncivilized Turks...


Serpetine said Turkey should become like Switzerland 

Just imagine how he sees Iran compared to Turkey in terms of human rights


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Sinan said:


> Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/quote


mate, I thought many of their militias went out of Turkey into Irqi kurdistan and Syria? they are no real threat to Turkey by the way. Turkey is not weak against them.


----------



## damm1t

dhul-aktaf said:


> Assad sent for Erdogan a gift of about 2 million people. do you know the financial burden of those open mouths?



huh? what I just said up there? jeez...


----------



## dhul-aktaf

damm1t said:


> huh? what I just said up there? jeez...


actually more than 1.5.


----------



## atatwolf

* On Syria and the Kurds, we ought to listen to Turkey *
Paul Heinbecker

Special to The Globe and Mail

Last updated Friday, Oct. 31 2014, 1:04 PM EDT


In the drama that has been unfolding in Kobani, Syria between the terrorist army Islamic State and the Kurds, reality has looked different from the Turkish side of the border than it has from Washington, Ottawa and elsewhere.

Turkey has been resisting sending ground forces into Syria. The West would be wise to understand the Turks’ concerns and not just blow them off, much less condemn them as some have done (some have even questioned continuing Turkish membership in NATO).

At the outset of the Syrian uprising, Ankara attempted to persuade the Bashar al-Assad regime to stop slaughtering its own citizens. When that failed, Turkey sought Western support for a more direct military engagement: it proposed no-fly zones and the creation of a safe haven and safe corridors inside Syria for Syrians fleeing the Assad forces. They even contemplated putting Turkish boots on the ground if others would do likewise. But others demurred. The Obama administration was deep in re-election mode, and was campaigning on ending the American military engagements in Afghanistan and Iraq, not starting a new one in Syria. Further, in strategic mid-pivot to Asia, the US was reluctant to risk getting its foot caught in the Middle East. Others, including the Europeans and Canadians, were likewise unwilling to put boots on the ground, certainly not in Syria, although if Ankara wished to do so they were prepared to hold the Turks’ coats.

Turkey and others began to assist the regime’s opponents, and fighters and arms found their way across the border into Syria. Meanwhile “moderate” Syrian resistance progressively lost ground to the extremists, especially the IS (also known as ISIS and ISIL), who had territorial ambitions and ideological-theological agendas, directed towards Shia, Christian, Turkomen, Yazidi and other minorities in Iraq and Syria. Islamic State threatened Iraqi Kurdistan, America’s ally in the 2003 war, as well. The IS captured Mosul, and proceeded to declare a Caliphate and gruesomely to execute Western innocents, virtually daring NATO and Arab countries to intervene. The Obama-led coalition of Western and Arab countries mobilized behind the Americans’ decision to use air power to bolster the ground efforts of the Iraqi army, the Kurds, and others in order to degrade and destroy IS. Turkey, against its better judgment about the strategy and under pressure, joined in.

Kobani, a heretofore obscure, small but strategic city on the Turkish border, is defended against the IS by a Kurdish faction related to the Kurdish Workers Party (PKK) in Turkey, a terrorist group with Marxist-Leninist origins that has ambitions to hive off part of southeastern Turkey to create a greater Kurdistan. With IS threatening to overrun Kobani, as many as 190,000 Kurdish refugees fled across the border into Turkey. Turkey was already sheltering over one million Syrian refugees, about 1000 times more than Canada is, at a cost of $3-billion.

Turkey’s allies and its Kurds, who comprise 15 to 20 per cent of the Turkish population, have pressured Ankara to relieve Kobani by sending ground forces into Syria, providing arms to the Kurds in Kobani and permitting the use of Turkish bases to air-drop weapons and supplies to them, and allowing PKK fighters into Syria to help their Kobani relatives. This time the Turks demurred, although they did allow a contingent of 150 heavily armed Iraqi Peshmerga fighters from the Kurdistan Regional Government of Northern Iraq to convoy through Turkey into Kobani. The Turks fear that sooner rather than later the Syrian Kurds, who have made no secret of their ambitions for a greater Kurdistan derived in part from Turkey, will turn the guns on Turkey. Meanwhile, on-going peace talks between separatist Kurds and the Turkish authorities that were to bring to an end the 30-year insurgency that has cost upwards of 30,000 lives to a political end are in jeopardy. Turkish military clashes with the PKK in eastern Turkey have picked up and three off-duty Turkish soldiers were shot dead in the street this past week, schools were burned and scores have died in rioting. The IS, for its part, has also made clear its capacity to wreak terrorist havoc in Turkish cities if provoked.

One suspects that like the West during the Iraq-Iran war, the Turks are not inclined to hurry to intervene in Kobani to prevent their enemies from killing each other. Furthermore, many Turks apparently fear Kobani is a trap set to drag Turkey into a war with Syria, thereby weakening Turkey and putting it at risk of breakup. Conspiracies are not always imaginary in the Middle East: the infamous Sykes-Picot Treaty of 1915, which was concluded secretly by France and Britain to dismember the Ottoman Empire, is seared into Turkish consciousness. Last, and most important, the Turks believe that degrading Islamic State will not bring the slaughter to an end, that a larger strategy is needed and that the principal goal for the coalition has to be the end of the Assad regime, which has already triggered the deaths of 200,000 people and the flight of millions. The Turks will not go it alone, however, and no other government, Western or Arab, has shown any stomach for such a fight.

And so the West and its principal regional ally Turkey are once again at odds. Western critics are giving vent to their frustrations with what they perceive as Turkish obstinacy. These critics would do well to ask themselves, nonetheless, how their own countries’ humanitarian records in this conflict stack up with Turkey’s. They should ask themselves as well whether the Turkish concerns for their own security are not legitimate and whether it is fair to criticize them for not intervening on the ground in Kobani while their allies are so determined to keep their own troops on the sidelines, and so unwilling to lift a finger against Assad.
On Syria and the Kurds, we ought to listen to Turkey - The Globe and Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

dhul-aktaf said:


> how about bandar?



Bandar got the boot during the great purge.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Mosamania said:


> Bandar got the boot during the great purge.


what a bad loss. he had great plans. lol


----------



## usernameless

atatwolf said:


> * On Syria and the Kurds, we ought to listen to Turkey *
> Paul Heinbecker
> 
> In the drama that has been unfolding in Kobani, Syria between the terrorist army Islamic State and the Kurds, reality has looked different from the Turkish side of the border than it has from Washington, Ottawa and elsewhere.
> 
> Turkey has been resisting sending ground forces into Syria. The West would be wise to understand the Turks’ concerns and not just blow them off, much less condemn them as some have done (some have even questioned continuing Turkish membership in NATO).
> 
> 
> At the outset of the Syrian uprising, Ankara attempted to persuade the Bashar al-Assad regime to stop slaughtering its own citizens. When that failed, Turkey sought Western support for a more direct military engagement: it proposed no-fly zones and the creation of a safe haven and safe corridors inside Syria for Syrians fleeing the Assad forces. They even contemplated putting Turkish boots on the ground if others would do likewise. But others demurred. The Obama administration was deep in re-election mode, and was campaigning on ending the American military engagements in Afghanistan and Iraq, not starting a new one in Syria. Further, in strategic mid-pivot to Asia, the US was reluctant to risk getting its foot caught in the Middle East. Others, including the Europeans and Canadians, were likewise unwilling to put boots on the ground, certainly not in Syria, although if Ankara wished to do so they were prepared to hold the Turks’ coats.
> 
> Turkey and others began to assist the regime’s opponents, and fighters and arms found their way across the border into Syria. Meanwhile “moderate” Syrian resistance progressively lost ground to the extremists, especially the IS (also known as ISIS and ISIL), who had territorial ambitions and ideological-theological agendas, directed towards Shia, Christian, Turkomen, Yazidi and other minorities in Iraq and Syria. Islamic State threatened Iraqi Kurdistan, America’s ally in the 2003 war, as well. The IS captured Mosul, and proceeded to declare a Caliphate and gruesomely to execute Western innocents, virtually daring NATO and Arab countries to intervene. The Obama-led coalition of Western and Arab countries mobilized behind the Americans’ decision to use air power to bolster the ground efforts of the Iraqi army, the Kurds, and others in order to degrade and destroy IS. Turkey, against its better judgment about the strategy and under pressure, joined in.
> 
> Kobani, a heretofore obscure, small but strategic city on the Turkish border, is defended against the IS by a Kurdish faction related to the Kurdish Workers Party (PKK) in Turkey, a terrorist group with Marxist-Leninist origins that has ambitions to hive off part of southeastern Turkey to create a greater Kurdistan. With IS threatening to overrun Kobani, as many as 190,000 Kurdish refugees fled across the border into Turkey. Turkey was already sheltering over one million Syrian refugees, about 1000 times more than Canada is, at a cost of $3-billion.
> 
> Turkey’s allies and its Kurds, who comprise 15 to 20 per cent of the Turkish population, have pressured Ankara to relieve Kobani by sending ground forces into Syria, providing arms to the Kurds in Kobani and permitting the use of Turkish bases to air-drop weapons and supplies to them, and allowing PKK fighters into Syria to help their Kobani relatives. This time the Turks demurred, although they did allow a contingent of 150 heavily armed Iraqi Peshmerga fighters from the Kurdistan Regional Government of Northern Iraq to convoy through Turkey into Kobani. The Turks fear that sooner rather than later the Syrian Kurds, who have made no secret of their ambitions for a greater Kurdistan derived in part from Turkey, will turn the guns on Turkey. Meanwhile, on-going peace talks between separatist Kurds and the Turkish authorities that were to bring to an end the 30-year insurgency that has cost upwards of 30,000 lives to a political end are in jeopardy. Turkish military clashes with the PKK in eastern Turkey have picked up and three off-duty Turkish soldiers were shot dead in the street this past week, schools were burned and scores have died in rioting. The IS, for its part, has also made clear its capacity to wreak terrorist havoc in Turkish cities if provoked.
> 
> One suspects that like the West during the Iraq-Iran war, the Turks are not inclined to hurry to intervene in Kobani to prevent their enemies from killing each other. Furthermore, many Turks apparently fear Kobani is a trap set to drag Turkey into a war with Syria, thereby weakening Turkey and putting it at risk of breakup. Conspiracies are not always imaginary in the Middle East: the infamous Sykes-Picot Treaty of 1915, which was concluded secretly by France and Britain to dismember the Ottoman Empire, is seared into Turkish consciousness. Last, and most important, the Turks believe that degrading Islamic State will not bring the slaughter to an end, that a larger strategy is needed and that the principal goal for the coalition has to be the end of the Assad regime, which has already triggered the deaths of 200,000 people and the flight of millions. The Turks will not go it alone, however, and no other government, Western or Arab, has shown any stomach for such a fight.
> 
> And so the West and its principal regional ally Turkey are once again at odds. Western critics are giving vent to their frustrations with what they perceive as Turkish obstinacy. These critics would do well to ask themselves, nonetheless, how their own countries’ humanitarian records in this conflict stack up with Turkey’s. They should ask themselves as well whether the Turkish concerns for their own security are not legitimate and whether it is fair to criticize them for not intervening on the ground in Kobani while their allies are so determined to keep their own troops on the sidelines, and so unwilling to lift a finger against Assad.
> On Syria and the Kurds, we ought to listen to Turkey - The Globe and Mail


Finally a sane voice from the west. Too bad he's just a drop in the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Al Qaeda fighters reportedly amassing near Syrian-Turkish border - PanARMENIAN.Net


----------



## dhul-aktaf

British fighters in Syria could be allowed to return Anadolu Agency


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> mate, I thought many of their militias went out of Turkey into Irqi kurdistan and Syria? they are no real threat to Turkey by the way. Turkey is not weak against them.


They are still in the Turkey...some in Iraq, some in Syria.

Yes, they are not a serious threat but they are still assassinating our people.

They recently killed 4 of our security forces while they were off-duty and unarmed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> Finally a sane voice from the west. Too bad he's just a drop in the ocean.


so an ocean is telling the truth or a single droplet?


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> so an ocean is telling the truth or a single droplet?


Same like how mullah supporters are the majority here while the few drops of sane and honest Iranians are the minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syria: Al-Nusra Jihadists 'Capture US TOW Anti-Tank Missiles' from Moderate Rebels


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Iraqi Kurds join fight against ISIS in Kobani*
*Free Syrian Army fighters return to Turkey after dispute with Kurdish leaders
*
The battle for the border town has also demonstrated the Turkish government’s unease at the presence of autonomous Kurdish regions and fighters on its borders.

As a precondition for allowing Iraqi Peshmerga to reinforce the town, Ankara insisted that they be accompanied by fighters from the armed wing of Syria’s Western-backed Syrian opposition, the Free Syrian Army (FSA).

However, sources say that this had led to friction between the FSA and Kurdish fighters.

A senior source within the Supreme Military Council of the FSA, who requested anonymity because he were not authorized to brief the media, told _Asharq Al-Awsat_, however, that there were currently disputes between the FSA and the Kurdish fighters from the YPG.

The source said around 20 of the original 52 FSA fighters who had joined the fight just days ago had now left the area as a result of the disputes, adding that they had now re-entered Turkish territory.

Speaking to _Asharq Al-Awsat_, a senior source from the YPG did not confirm or deny the allegations, saying only that “the FSA fighters who joined us [the YPG] recently in Kobani were motivated more by political goals than military ones,” accusing them of following orders from Ankara.

The source added: “The group of FSA fighters who have been with us from the beginning of the battle [for Kobani] are still by our side, and around 30 of them have been killed in the fighting. But those who joined recently, who are under the leadership of Gen. Abdul Jabbar Al-Akidi and came [already] supplied with weapons, are still hesitant and have not yet decided whether to join the fight or not, despite our opening the door fully to any help they might offer.”

In contrast, Munthir Silal, a member of the opposition Syrian Council for the Protection of the Revolution, told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ around 200 fighters under the leadership of Gen. Akidi had entered the fight in Kobani in the last two days.

Speaking of the accusations the source from the YPG had leveled at some of the FSA fighters under Akidi, he said: “Maybe it is in the Kurds’ interest to devalue the role the FSA is playing [in the fight]. It is they who did not want the FSA’s presence, [and the FSA would not have entered the fight] if it wasn’t for Turkish pressure.”

He added: “Despite all this, we want to ensure everyone that our [FSA] fighters in Kobani are in good shape and are getting ready to enter the battle in Kobani with full force, since the fight for the town is now getting a lot of attention and support, and [victory there] can therefore act as a springboard for the liberation of the towns of Manbij, Jarabulus and Tel Abyad [from ISIS].”

Iraqi Kurds join fight against ISIS in Kobani « ASHARQ AL-AWSAT


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> Liwa Usud al-Islam attacked Assad militia position in Dalak near Salamiyah, killing 17 Assad militias, losing 6 from their own ranks. Seized a T-55 tank and various small firearms
> 
> ‫#مكتب_تلبيسة_الإعلامي... - لواء أسود الإسلام - فيلق الشام | Facebook‬
> 
> View attachment 142249



Rebels declare that they occupied Al-Dalak, Tel al-Muzayri'ah and Al-Sutahiat. (Located west of Salamiyah, Hamah Province)

Related Video:








> ‪#‎RFS‬
> The ‪#‎FSA‬ gains control of villages and checkpoints in ‪#‎Hama‬ countryside
> 
> The Free Syrian Army gained control of the villages of al-Kareem, Qaber al-Fidaa, and Arramla of western Hama countryside following fierce clashes against Assad troop.
> Moreover, revolutionary forces took control of three regime checkpoints in eastern Hama countryside (Addalak, al-Mozeraa, and Assathiat) near the city of Assalamiyiah after violent clashes that left several regime soldiers and militiamen killed. Revolutionaries also seized a regime tank, machine guns and ammunition.



#RFSThe #FSA gains control of villages... - المكتب الإعلامي لقوى الثورة السورية R.F.S | Facebook


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529235918662549504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529282607851122688
FSA captured Qabr Fiddah and Al-Kareem near Hama.


----------



## atatwolf

usernameless said:


> Same like how mullah supporters are the majority here while the few drops of sane and honest Iranians are the minority.


http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/ouch/grand/ouch-eccbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-222.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

usernameless said:


> Same like how mullah supporters are the majority here while the few drops of sane and honest Iranians are the minority.


lol. look who is telling what. a brainless Turk left in the idea of grey wolf and brainfucked by ideas of a fuckhead called kamal.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Has the Islamic State set its eyes on T4 (Tiyas)?*

The recent Islamic State offensive in Homs supposedly now also threatens Syria's largest and most important airbase; T4. Sharing the name of the nearby pumping station, T4 is often incorrectly named Tiyas or even Tayas, Tayfur, Al Tifor or Al Tifour due to the Arabic rendering of 'T4'.

The release of a video by a Pro-Assadist YouTube channel confirms daily operations still continue at T4. The video, intended to boost the morale of regime fighters, reflects the tense situation North of the airbase.When a similar video showing Tabqa airbase remaining firmly in regime hands was released, the base was overrun just a day later.

T4 houses a total of fifty-eight Hardened Aircraft Shelters (HAS) and two additional large hangars. Most of the HASes, once built to protect the legacy MiG-25 fleet from the Israeli Air Force, now remain empty, but could be used as strongholds to be used in the event of a possible attack by fighters of the Islamic State.

The airbase is currently home to a large portion of the Syrian Arab Air Force's (SyAAF) fighter-bomber fleet and the now decommissioned MiG-25 fleet, of which thirty-two can be seen on satellite imagery. Although the MiG-25's career was shortly revived in the midst of the Syrian Civil War, reintroduction of the fleet of MiG-25PDS interceptors, MiG-25RBT reconnaissance-bombers and associated MiG-25PU trainers has not taken place and most remain storedaround the airbase.

T4 also used to see regular detachments of MiG-29SMs, flown by 697 Squadron based out ofSeen (sometimes also incorrectly described as Sayqal). It is unknown if these detachments still continue during the now almost four-year long Syrian Civil War.

Most importantly, it is home to the SyAAF's 819 Squadron flying Su-24M2s, the most important air asset of the Assad regime. The once twenty-two aircraft strong Su-24 fleet (including two examples given by Libya in the nineties) suffered the loss of two aircraft, leaving twenty aircraft. The whole fleet was recently upgraded by Russia to M2 standard. The upgrade provides for improved targeting, navigation and fire-control systems and compatibility with newer versions of the KAB-500/1500 guided bombs, Kh-31A, Kh-31P and Kh-59 air-to-ground missiles and R-73 air-to-air missiles in addition to the Kh-25, Kh-29L, Kh-29T and Kh-58 air-to-ground missiles and R-60 air-to-air missiles already carried. The carriage of S-24 and S-25 air-to-ground rockets, unguided rocket pods, FAB, OFAB and RBK bombs and KMGU-2 munitions dispensers is also possible.
The SyAAF, orginally destined to fight a fierce but short war with Israel, never anticipated to fight a war that nears its four year anniversary, and is believed to enjoy a fresh supply line of spares from Russia to keep its aircraft operational. This theory is strengthened by the regular sighting of the SyAAF's Il-76s in Russia. Although in Syrian Air colours, the Il-76s are de-facto under Air Force command.

A second Squadron (677 Squadron or 685 Squadron) operates Su-22M4s, another important strike asset of the SyAAF. This plane is also rigged for the carriage of S-24 and S-25 air-to-ground rockets, unguided rocket pods, FAB, OFAB and RBK bombs, KMGU-2 munitions dispensers, Kh-25, Kh-29L, Kh-29T and Kh-58 air-to-ground missiles and R-60 air-to-air missiles. One Su-22M4 armed with two B-8 rocket pods, two KMGU-2 munitions dispensers and two fuel tanks can be seen taxiing at T4 below. Another shot shows two of them parked in a double HAS.

While the SyAAF should have no problem evacuating most of the Su-22M4s and Su-24M2s if the Islamic State attacks, it is yet to be seen if they would manage to evacuate the extensive stock of spare parts, armaments and irreplaceable personnel also present at the base. If not, it is unlikely the SyAAF would ever recover from such a major loss.

As seen at Tabqa, the SyAAF had great difficulty evacuating the remaining personnel and weapon systems, and failed even in destroying the MiG-21s undergoing maintenance, which would have prevented possible future use by the Islamic State.

T4's direct line of defence is provided by various checkpoints manned by the National Defence Force (NDF) and numerous anti-aircraft gun emplacements that can be used to slow down assaults by the Islamic State. As seen at Tabqa, fighter-bombers stationed at the airbase or detached SA-342 Gazelles and Mi-25s can provide another layer of protection from the skies.

Two S-75 and three S-125 SAM sites are tasked to defend T4's air space, although their operational readiness can be questioned. One RSP-7, two P-12/18 ''Spoon Rest'' and two P-35/37 ''Bar Lock'' radars are responsible for detecting any plane flying in mid-Syria.

The fighter-bombers and the possible deployment of SyAAF attack helicopters at T4 complicates any future offensive undertaken by the Islamic State in the Homs Governorate and makes T4 a priority target to take out.

Even though it remains to be seen if T4 will be attacked soon, the offensive in the Homs province, leading to the capture of the vital Shaer gas field, comes at a time when the rest of the world remains distracted by the Islamic State's offensive on the city of Kobanê and once again shows the flexibility of the Islamic State to carry out offensives on multiple fronts.

Oryx Blog: Has the Islamic State set its eyes on T4 (Tiyas)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> lol. look who is telling what. a brainless Turk left in the idea of grey wolf and brainfucked by ideas of a fuckhead called kamal.









Are you better than ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*SYRIA DIRECT: NEWS UPDATE 11-3-14*
*IS captures another gas field*

The Islamic State captured a gas field near the historical ruins of Palmyra in east Homs province from the regime on Monday, reported Dubai-based news channel Al-Arabiya.

This is the second gas field victory in the Palmyra area for the Islamic State over the past week and the third in the past four months.

IS also claimed to capture the nearby government gas company known as Jihar, according to IS-affiliated social media accounts Monday, circulating pictures of tanks and heavy weaponry reportedly taken from the gas company.

The Jihar gas company is one of the largest in Homs province and supplies the rest of the province with fuel.

Last Tuesday, IS killed 30 regime soldiers before taking control of three gas fields near Jabal Shar in the same area.

In July, IS briefly seized control of the Jabal Shar gas fields, killing 300 regime soldiers before being pushed out by the Syrian army 10 days later.

IS inspects spoils from gas field takeover on Monday. Photo courtesy of alplatformmedia.

*Checkpoint capture may break regime cordon in Homs*

Rebels with the Feilaq a-Sham brigade captured the Dalak village checkpoint in the northeast Homs countryside from the regime Sunday, which they say will allow the movement of humanitarian aid and weapons into rebel-held areas north of Homs city, reported pro-opposition Smart News agency.

The goal of the surprise attack on Dalak was to open up “a path, or gaps” in the regime military cordon stretching across the northern Homs countryside “to facilitate the entry of military supplies, food and medicines” coming south from Turkey into rebel-held areas north of Homs city, Seif Abu Yazin, the alias of a media activist living in the Homs countryside, told Syria Direct Monday.

Feilaq a-Sham seized a Russian-made T55 tank and an ammunition cache after the battle, in which 17 regime soldiers and six rebel combatants died, reported Feilaq a-Sham's media office.

*Jobar holds out, barely*

Syrian army forces supported by Hezbullah and National Defense (_shabiha_) fighters engaged in a fierce firefight with rebels along the edges of the rebel-held neighborhood of Jobar in Damascus late Sunday night, after pounding the area with artillery shells and machine gun fire during the day, reported the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

“The armed forced intensified their operations in the northern side of Jobar, continuing their progress after capturing a number of building blocks and destroying terrorist dens,” reportedpro-regime al-Khabar Press Sunday. 

Meanwhile, regime forces “were unable to advance towards Feilaq a-Rahman positions” during the assault, the rebel group located in Jobar wrote on their Facebook page Sunday.

The latest regime attack comes amidst unconfirmed rebel accusations that the Syrian army has launched canisters filled with chlorine gas into the neighborhood.

Yusuf al-Bustani, the alias of a media activist located in Jobar, uploaded a video to YouTube Sunday allegedly displaying a gas canister filled with chlorine recovered from inside Jobar.

The opposition frequently accuses the regime of launching chemical weapons attacks in contested areas. Such accusations, like the most recent concerning Jobar, are difficult to independently verify.

*2,000 detainees reportedly dead in 2014*

Nearly 2,000 Syrians have died in regime prisons and detention centers, including many from torture, since the beginning of 2014, according to a report released by the monitoring group Syrian Observatory for Human Rights on Sunday.

The report sheds light on the extent of what many activists say is an undercovered issue.

“The regime returned some of the bodies to their relatives,” said the report, “and then forced the families to take out a death certificate for the [deceased]…and sign permits saying the opposition killed them.”

SOHR said it used “documentary” sources to collect the information. The casualties could not be independently confirmed.

The London-based Observatory is one of the few organizations that still attempts to count the death toll of the Syrian war. The UN stopped updating its toll in January,citingincreasing barriers to independent verification.

Syria Direct: News Update 11-3-14 - Syria Direct


*SHIA CELEBRATE ASHURA IN DISPLAY OF POWER*

ASHURA IN DAMASCUS: Groups of Shia took to the streets of Damascus Saturday to celebrate Ashura – one of the most sacred Shiite holidays – in a powerful display of the Shiite presence in Syria’s capital, reported pro-opposition news agency Syria Mubasher.

Here, around the tomb of Sayyida Zaynab in southern Damascus, lines of flag-waving women and children march through markets in the direction of the revered tomb.

The Sayyida Zaynab tomb is one of the most important Shiite landmarks in Syria and has served as a major rallying point for Shiite governments and militia groups in their support of the Assad regime.

The Iraqi and Iranian government, as well as the Lebanese Shiite Hezbollah, have all invoked the protection of the tomb from Sunni extremists as one of the explanations for sending troops to Syria.

“For you, oh Husayn,” the flags say, invoking the death of Husayn ibn Ali that the holiday commemorates.

While groups of religious tourists from Shiite countries have always visited Damascus to pay homage to the Sayyida Zaynab tomb, the Shiite presence in the city has greatly increased during the war as foreign fighters in support of Assad stream in from neighboring countries.

“There are many Shiite fighters from Hezbollah and other militias,” a Damascus-based activist who wished to remain anonymous told Syria Direct in late October. “You find them everywhere in Old Damascus. They are Lebanese and Iraqi mostly.”

Prior to the outbreak of the revolution in 2009, Shia made up 13 percent of the Syrian population.

Before the war, Shia never marched publically in Damascus, even for a holiday as important as Ashura. Photographs from this year’s march appear to show that that they took place inside the Old City and around the Umayyad Mosque, reported London-based Arabic news agency a-Sharq al-Awsat.

The public spectacle of Shiite power in Damascus could potentially stoke the flames of further sectarian conflict in a war already shaped by religious divisions.

Shia celebrate Ashura in display of power - Syria Direct


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Are you better than ISIS?


no. we are better than Armenian mass-murderers indeed.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/ouch/grand/ouch-eccbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-222.gif


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


>


----------



## dhul-aktaf

The Turkish people don’t look favorably upon the U.S., or any other country, really | Pew Research Center
The Turks dislike Israel,Iran,Russia,America,Brazil,China,NATO or any other country really...
As U.S. and Western-led airstrikes continue to target Islamic State fighters for control of the Syrian-Turkish border town of Kobane,questions have been raised about the U.S. and Turkey’s 60-year alliance. But even prior to the Islamic State’s push there, Turks have held decidedly negative views of the U.S. going back over a decade, and, additionally, do not much like other foreign powers either.

Since we began polling the Turkish people in 2002, shortly after the 9/11 attacks, never have more than three-in-ten said they have a favorable view of the U.S. But anti-Americanism really spiked in the aftermath of the 2003 Iraq War, when 83% of Turks held a negative view of America. Today, only 19% in Turkey like the U.S., while nearly three-quarters (73%) share a dislike of their NATO ally. (Unfortunately, we do not have comparable data for American views of Turkey). 

*But Turkish distaste for foreign powers does not begin and end with the U.S. On balance, around two-thirds or more Turks express unfavorable views of the European Union, China, Brazil, Russia, Iran and Israel. Turks even dislike Saudi Arabia (53% unfavorable and, notably, the highest favorability percentage (26%) among all countries we asked about). The people of Turkey also hold negative views toward NATO specifically (70% dislike the organization). In fact, it is hard to find any country or organization the Turkish people really like, except, of course, Turkey itself. *According to our spring 2012 poll, 78% of Turks said they had a favorable view of their country.

However, along with distaste for foreign allies, Turks also reject extremist groups and their tactics. Although we do not have measurements of Turkish opinion of the Islamic State, 85% in Turkey have a negative opinion of its al Qaeda forbearer, with similarly poor views of other extremist groups like Hamas (80%) and Hezbollah (85%). Additionally, a majority of Turkish Muslims, who comprise 98% of the population, say suicide bombing and other forms of violence against civilian targets are never justified (58%).

Despite the negative inclinations of the Turkish public toward world powers, roughly half the public (53%) in Turkey still wants to join the European Union. And while many in Turkey remain unhappy with national conditions, there has been a substantial increase in overall life satisfaction there since 2002.


Read more at 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

but I know who they like:
ISIS, JN,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A number of SAA and 3 NDF killed in Deir Ez-Zor. Meanwhile IS still controls northern parts of Hawija Sakhr (Sakhr Island).

https://www.masarpress.net/استمرار-المعارك-في-دير-الزور-وتنظيم-ال/


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS destroyed 2 armored vehicle belonging to SAA and launched Grad rockets on Tayfour/Tiyas airbase in eastern Homs Province.



> من جهة أخرى، تصدى تنظيم الدولة لمحاولة قوات الأسد فك الحصار عن مطار تيفور العسكري بريف حمص الشرقي، حيث جرت اشتباكات في محيط المطار بين الجانبين أدت إلى تدمير آليتين عسكريتين ودبابة، ترافق ذلك مع قصف بصواريخ “غراد” من قبل التنظيم على المطار.



https://www.masarpress.net/قصف-على-عدة-مناطق-بحمص-وتنظيم-الدولة-يح/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mortar round blew near YPG/PKK militants killing one and wounding the other in Ayn al-Arab/Kobane.
Video dated 03/11/2014.


----------



## usernameless

dhul-aktaf said:


> lol. look who is telling what. a brainless Turk left in the idea of grey wolf and brainfucked by ideas of a fuckhead called kamal.







a simple 'mullah supporter' word combination has sent you into raging butthurt mode 
and you are 28? that makes it even worse 
as they say; a better world starts with yourself, so
welcome to the ignore list, pdf will be a tad more qualitative place now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mortar round blew near YPG/PKK militants killing one and wounding the other in Ayn al-Arab/Kobane.
> Video dated 03/11/2014.


PKK terrorists are just walking in front of our border and we are not even doing anything :/



usernameless said:


> View attachment 143751
> 
> a simple 'mullah supporter' word combination has sent you into raging butthurt mode
> and you are 28? that makes it even worse
> as they say; a better world starts with yourself, so
> welcome to the ignore list, pdf will be a tad more qualitative place now
> 
> View attachment 143751


LOL, that is some crazy hair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

usernameless said:


> View attachment 143751
> 
> a simple 'mullah supporter' word combination has sent you into raging butthurt mode
> and you are 28? that makes it even worse
> as they say; a better world starts with yourself, so
> welcome to the ignore list, pdf will be a tad more qualitative place now
> 
> View attachment 143751



lol interesting part is how true your two words were.. it opened the gates of hateress 

like "open sesam!" in old me stories..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes between IS and YPG+SAA+NDF in Abu Kasaib and Sharmukh Sagir near Qamishli, Hasakah Province.

Located Abu Kasaib village, but couldnt find Sharmukh Sagir. But There is a Sharmukh Kabir village in northeast of Abu Kasaib.



> الحسكة ‫#‏القامشلي‬
> 
> اشتباكات عنيفة بين آساد ‫#‏دولة_الإسلام‬ وبين ملاحدة مليشياYPG الكردية وجيش والدفاع الوثني في أبو قصايب وشرموخ صغير



‫Hadem_News - الحسكة #القامشلياشتباكات عنيفة بين آساد... | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> kemalists approach in syria is something like this:
> 
> View attachment 143787



That's trapped ammunition. Never use the ammo you find open in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> That's trapped ammunition. Never use the ammo you find open in the field.



I thought this happens when you keep putting the ammo in the mortar without waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> really? but I thought you guys have butthurt that your last resort has been ISIS. lol. whole world has found Turkey's true nature.
> 
> View attachment 14377


Really? They found us out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Besides fighting continuing around Shaer gas field, activists report that clashes started in and around the town of As-Sukhnah. Also artillery shelling continue around Palmyra/Tadmur military airport.



> ريف حمص الشرقي | 03.11.2014 |
> لا تزال الاشتباكات جارية بين تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية و عصابات النظام في محيط منطقتي شاعر و جحار بعد استعادة النظام لقسم من حقول منطقة جحار يوم أمس , هذا و تشهد المنطقة تصعيد عسكري عنيف من النظام , حيث شنت طائرات النظام العديد من الغارات الجوية على محيط المنطقة و استهدفت أيضا بالغارات و القصف المدفعي عدة قرى قريبة من المنطقة في ريفي حمص و حماة الشرقييين .
> كما اندلعت اشتباكات في محيط مدينة السخنة شرقي تدمر و منطقة جزل و محيطها لا سيما في منطقتي القليع و سطيح بين تنظيم الدولة و عصابات النظام , و استهدف النظام تلك المناطق بعدد من الغارات الحوية و القصف المدفعي .
> كما ورد الى مشفى تدمر عدد من قتلى النظام و جرحاه نتيجة المعارك الدائرة على اطراف المدينة .
> و قامت عصابات النظام اليوم بقصف عدة مناطق غربي المدينة و شرقها بالمدفعية و الصواريخ من برج الاشارة و مطار تدمر العسكري .



‫ريف حمص الشرقي | 03.11.2014 |لا تزال... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬






Also I have read some twitter posts. According to these, At-Tanf bordercrossing might have fallen to IS as well.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SAA attack on Sheikh Miskin was repelled by FSA. Town is now under FSA control. At the same time, Tel Hamad has fallen as well to FSA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529363974442479616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526028102795673600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> *the last remaining moderate groups (Hazm an SRF)*


According to who? According to US senate hearing 15 to 25 % of the opposition (at least 120 000) are extremists. Just b/c a few individual groups (SRF / Hazm) that constitute merely 15% of the opposition are vetted to get limited military supply from foreign countries doesn't mean rest are "EXTREME". 
The Only " Civilized" "moderate" forces are Hezbulrat, NDF, Shabiha of BAshart Assrat right?


----------



## Superboy

How on Earth Hazzm can be moderate is beyond me. They are Muslim Brotherhood offshoot. Compare Hazzm flag with Taliban flag.

Hazzm Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taliban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 500

*This Is How ISIS Smuggles Oil*
*An exclusive ground-level look at the illicit oil trade that has made ISIS the world’s richest extremist group.* BuzzFeed News’ Mike Giglio reports from the Turkey–Syria border.

This Is How ISIS Smuggles Oil

Crossing control map:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kataib Ansar Al-Sham attacks Assadist militias with 120mm artillery in Jisr ash-Shugur countryside.









Superboy said:


> How on Earth Hazzm can be moderate is beyond me. They are Muslim Brotherhood offshoot. Compare Hazzm flag with Taliban flag.
> 
> Hazzm Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Taliban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 143940
> 
> 
> View attachment 143942



It is kalima-i tawhid: No God other than Allah, Muhammed is his Messenger.

Its logo contains two "ha" letters. Harakat Hazm.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kataib Ansar Al-Sham attacks Assadist militias with 120mm artillery in Jisr ash-Shugur countryside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is kalima-i tawhid: No God other than Allah, Muhammed is his Messenger.
> 
> Its logo contains two "ha" letters. Harakat Hazm.
> 
> View attachment 143958




That's not moderate. Certainly extremist compared to the green white black three red stars FSA. They have a Taliban like flag. That doesn't strike me as moderate at all.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529423929379532800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Pro-Assad forces oblige civilians in Qamishli to join army

November 4, 2014

Qamishli, Syria* – On Monday, the Syrian regime’s security forces launched a campaign of arrests in the city Qamishli (Qamishlo), northeast Syria, to capture young men and transfer them to the compulsory military service. 

Heavy patrols of deployed security forces stormed dozens of houses in the city and arrested dozens of young men to lead them later to the military headquarters of Qamishli, eyewitnesses told _ARA News_.

“They are taking our sons to death under the pretext of performing a national duty,” the mother of one of captured young men cried, breaking into tears while talking to _ARA News_. 

The Military Recruitment Division in Qamishli has been filled up with men, who will soon be transferred to conflict zones in other provinces across Syria, according to activists. 

Speaking to _ARA News_, the Kurdish activist Haitham Mohammed reported that the pro-Assad security forces arrested youths through scattered patrols deployed heavily in the city center.

“The campaign of arrests also included people who have already done the compulsory military service; they are taken agan to join backup military forces,” Mohammed said. 

Noteworthy, the region saw a wide campaign of arrests carried out by the Assayish (security forces of the Democratic Union Party PYD) last month, when hundreds of young Kurds were arrested.

Pro-Assad forces oblige civilians in Qamishli to join army - ARA News


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Martyr Hanin Nabeel Al-A'arawi's funeral and birthday on the same day. God bless your soul, hero.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Egypt’s Islamist Militant Group Swears Allegiance to IS: Reports | World | RIA Novosti
MOSCOW, November 4 (RIA Novosti) - Ansar Bayt al-Maqdis, a powerful Islamist group in Egypt's Sinai peninsula, on Monday swore allegiance to the leader of the violent Islamic State movement which is fighting for the control of Syria and Iraq, the group said in a statement quoted by Reuters.

"After entrusting God we decided to swear allegiance to the emir of the faithful Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, caliph of the Muslims in Syria and Iraq and in other countries," the militants said.

Ansar Bayt al-Maqdis is considered to be the most active Islamist insurgency in Egypt. The group has reportedly been coordinating its activities with the radical IS. Last week, the Egyptian government declared a state of emergency following a dramatic increase in militant attacks on its police and military personnel.

Islamic State rose to prominence in summer after a rapid advance in Syria and Iraq that helped it win large swathes of land in both countries. The group has been in combat with the Syrian armed forces since 2011. Its official goal is to create a caliphate in the controlled territories.


----------



## haman10

Rest in peace nabeel . and happy birthday brother .......


----------



## F117

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529423929379532800


13 years ago, the anti-Taliban forces captured all of Afghanistan within a month backed up by US airpower. It's worrying that Kurds have barely made a dent in the Islamic State's assault on Kobane even with international support. I think their aspirations for an independent Kurdistan should be taken down a few notches.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Its logo contains two "ha" letters. Harakat Hazm.


it is or maybe it was H Z M حزم
no H H in the logo you showed.


Alienoz_TR said:


> 09d1f92efcdbcc6cf5519432950a875c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

F117 said:


> 13 years ago, the anti-Taliban forces captured all of Afghanistan within a month backed up by US airpower. It's worrying that Kurds have barely made a dent in the Islamic State's assault on Kobane even with international support. I think their aspirations for an independent Kurdistan should be taken down a few notches.


US should accept a Sunni state with the help of moderates. ISIS can't be defeated because it has the help of Sunni tribes that were crushed by Shia and Kurds. These two groups committed a lot of crimes against sunni Arabs. And it is still continuing. I read Kurds are attacking Sunni Arabs because they don't want to fight for Kurdish terrorist organization. The pay check Kurds will pay will be very great. Mark my words. Every time they are doing the dirty job of an external party and like every time they let the Kurds getting massacred because they can't stop the revenge. The Sunni Arab revenge will be great and I think the Kurds should start a peace process with Isis and Sunni Arabs before it is too late.


----------



## Hack-Hook

atatwolf said:


> View attachment 144000
> 
> 
> Are you better than ISIS?


Hope you are aware that's a screen from a very old movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

JEskandari said:


> Hope you are aware that's a screen from a very old movie


he is really stupid to tell a movie picture and reality apart .


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> he is really stupid to tell apart a movie picture from reality.


Do you expect me to be an expert of Iranian cinematology? LOL



JEskandari said:


> Hope you are aware that's a screen from a very old movie


Does it matter? From one week ago:






Hanged because she protected herself against Farsi rapists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

atatwolf said:


> Do you expect me to be an expert of Iranian cinematology? LOL
> 
> 
> Does it matter? From one week ago:
> 
> View attachment 144990
> 
> 
> Hanged because she protected herself against Farsi rapists.


again throwing stone in the dark .
Hanged because of murder and then because of lying and showing no remorse could not get pardon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Do you expect me to be an expert of Iranian cinematology? LOL


so please don't wade into something you don't know.



atatwolf said:


> Does it matter? From one week ago:


how about the journalist woman killed by Turkish intelligence? lol. you r trying to show Turkey as a paradise for human rights. the biggest prison for journalists in the world.


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> so please don't wade into something you don't know.
> 
> 
> how about the journalist woman killed by Turkish intelligence? lol. you r trying to show Turkey as a paradise for human rights. the biggest prison for journalists in the world.


Do you mean that PressTV terrorist? , she got in a car accident. How are you comparing a car accident with a systematic genocide of women in Iran?



JEskandari said:


> again throwing stone in the dark .
> Hanged because of murder and then because of lying and showing no remorse could not get pardon



So she should feel remose for her rapists? I start to feel sympathy for Iranian women. They are not allowed to defend themselves against farsi rapists. This only happens in societies where women and men are not equal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> how about the journalist woman killed by Turkish intelligence? lol. you r trying to show Turkey as a paradise for human rights. the biggest prison for journalists in the world.



That's your fantasy. We explained the situation. 
American TV Journalist, who Exposed Turkey's Support to ISIS, Dies in 'Suspicious' Car Accident | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Hanged because she protected herself against Farsi rapists.


actually its sad. that was a complicated case. I hope some day execution is removed for many crimes. the problem lies in sharia.



atatwolf said:


> Do you mean that PressTV terrorist? , she got in a car accident. How are you comparing a car accident with a systematic genocide of women in Iran?


a swift way to get rid of unwanted persons. lol. pathetic.



Sinan said:


> That's your fantasy. We explained the situation.


do you expect to persuade anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Some Farsi trolls need this:







Now I understand the domestic policies of Iran. Without these methods, it is hard to keep Farsi in order.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syria Update : British Commander ( William Hassmou Kaleenak ) killed in at Sakr Island * no way out * 04/11/2014 *

Two Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) field commanders were killed at Sakr Island earlier today, when the Syrian Arab Army’s 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard attacked an ISIS command-and-control center, destroying the base’s fortifications and killing the militants inside. Among the dead ISIS militants was the field commander, William Hassmou Kaleenak – his British passport was discovered among his possessions. His companion and ISIS field commander, Ahmad Bakeer, was also among the dead ISIS militants at Sakr Island.


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> how about the journalist woman killed by Turkish intelligence? lol. you r trying to show Turkey as a paradise for human rights. the biggest prison for journalists in the world.


Terrorist propagandists hiding behind journalist identity, who cares what the world says this is our struggle and we will do whats neccessary.
Most of the biggest media outlets in Turkey are critical to goverment but they dont get arrested because they arent making propaganda for terrorists, go and make propaganda for isis in US and lets see if they arrest you.

On the other hand there isnt any independent journalist in Iran so you better be quiet on this issue.
And dont let me repeat myself again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Now I understand the domestic policies of Iran. Without these methods, it is hard to keep Farsi in order.


Human rights in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
lucky you living in the paradise of human rights.
a country expelling singers for singing kurdish song. ahmad kaya. lol


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> do you expect to persuade anybody?


There were some accusations and we refuted them. I'm not obliged to persuade anybody. Proof is there you can believe in logic. Or believe non-logic like mullahs believes earthquakes are caused by loose woman. 

*Iranian cleric blames quakes on promiscuous women*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> errorist propagandists hiding behind journalist identity, who cares what the world says this is our struggle and we will do whats neccessary.
> Most of the biggest media outlets in Turkey are critical to goverment but they dont get arrested because they arent making propaganda for terrorists, go and make propaganda for isis in US and lets see if they arrest you.
> On the other hand there isnt any independent journalist in Iran so you better be quiet on this issue.
> And dont let me repeat myself again.


thanks for being straight.


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> Human rights in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> lucky you living in the paradise of human rights.
> a country expelling singers for singing kurdish song. ahmad kaya. lol


Its all in the past while Iran is still hundred times worse.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> Its all in the past while Iran is still hundred times worse.


ohh. past. only force causes an ottomonist youngTurk to act like human.
I don't know why you turkish guys r so obsessed with human rights. all ME countries suck when it comes to human rights.


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> ohh. past. only force causes an ottomonist youngTurk to act like human.
> I don't know why you turkish guys r so obsessed with human rights. all ME countries suck when it comes to human rights.


I dont get the first part of your comment so i will ignore it.

It wasnt Turks who raised the Human rights issue but Iranians, Turkey may have problems regarding Human rights compared to Europe but still has the best record among ME nations
Better to compare yourself with Europe and try to improve instead of comparing yourself with ME and be comfortable with the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> I dont get the first part of your comment so i will ignore it.
> It wasnt Turks who raised the Human rights issue but Iranians, Turkey may have problems regarding Human rights compared to Europe but still has the best record among ME nations
> Better to compare yourself with Europe and try to improve instead of comparing yourself with ME and be comfortable with the situation.


i guess you guys started first. you know better than me its all a show. are alewites and kurds really satisfied with your human rights? don't try to idealize turkey.


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> There were some accusations and we refuted them. I'm not obliged to persuade anybody. Proof is there you can believe in logic. Or believe non-logic like mullahs believes earthquakes are caused by loose woman.
> 
> *Iranian cleric blames quakes on promiscuous women*








Thank god we have Iran looking after humanity.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Thank god we have Iran looking after humanity.


a lunatic person obsessed with GIFs. LOL


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> i guess you guys started first. you know better than me its all a show. are alewites and kurds really satisfied with your human rights? don't try to idealize turkey.


Alevis have nothing to complain, they are free to do whatever they want, their only demand is that their religion should be officially recognized.
Kurds are largely satisfied, they also have every freedom, only separatists are moaning for autonomy which they wont get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> Alevis have nothing to complain, they are free to do whatever they want, their only demand is that their religion should be officially recognized.
> Kurds are largely satisfied, they also have every freedom, only separatists are moaning for autonomy which they wont


good for you. a long way to go indeed.


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> good for you. a long way to go indeed.


There is almost nothing more to complain about human rights in Turkey today, it was bad in the past i agree but today every religious/ethnic minory is free to do whatever they want.


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> a lunatic person obsessed with GIFs. LOL


Maybe you should be less obsessed about Turkey and more obsessed about the human right track record of Iran. Or at least have similar interest and objectivity in the two matters.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> There is almost nothing more to complain about human rights in Turkey today, it was bad in the past i agree but today every religious/ethnic minory is free to do whatever they want.


you'd better let others judge you.
about executions in Iran it should be said that the law gives the qisas right to the hands of the victim's family based on Islamic sharia. in the case of that woman all the society and celebs and even government requested the victims family to forgive but they rejected. the law should change indeed.



atatwolf said:


> Maybe you should be less obsessed about Turkey and more obsessed about the human right track record of Iran. Or at least have similar interest and objectivity in the two matters.


wow. a comment without GIF. you are improving man.


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> you'd better let others judge you.


Iranians for exsample i guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

dhul-aktaf said:


> you'd better let others judge you.
> about executions in Iran it should be said that the law gives the qisas right to the hands of the victim's family based on Islamic sharia. in the case of that woman all the society and celebs and even government requested the victims family to forgive but they rejected. the law should change indeed.
> 
> 
> wow. a comment without GIF. you are improving man.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

xenon54 said:


> Iranians for exsample i guess...


no. rightful organizations.

@atatwolf
that's somehow seductive. I agree that quitting a habit is a hard task especially for a person like you. but keep cutting down on your dose of GIF.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Biden: I didn't apologize | TheHill
*Biden: I didn't apologize*

Getty Images
By Justin Sink - 11/03/14 06:16 PM EST

Vice President Biden on Monday contradicted the White House and said he hasn’t apologized to Turkey’s president for suggesting the U.S. ally had allowed foreign fighters to cross its border to join the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.

“No, I haven't apologized,” the vice president told CNN in an *interview* airing Monday.

Biden said he’s only told Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan that the reports quoting him were inaccurate.
“What I have done is where — if there's been a general — genuine misunderstanding — let's take the comment, you know — I'm told I — I apologized to President Erdogan,” said Biden. “I never apologized to him. I know him well. I've dealt with him. I called him and said, ‘Look, what was reported was not accurate to what I said. Here's what I said.’”

Biden made the original remarks during a speech at Harvard University last month.


The comments created a political firestorm for the Obama Administration amid a campaign to get Ankara to provide more support for the coalition fight against ISIS.

Biden subsequently reached out to Erdogan, and the White House described the conversation as an apology.

“What the Vice President conveyed was an apology for -- as it relates to President Erdogan — mischaracterizing the president’s views in a private conversation,” White House press secretary Josh Earnest said. “And that ultimately was the reason for the call.”

“I think the vice president was pretty candid about why he owed President Erdogan an apology, because he had mischaracterized his private remarks,” Earnest said later.

The contradictory accounts raise more questions about what was conveyed in the conversation, and what Biden believes was misconstrued by the media.

But Biden also seemed unapologetic about his off-the-cuff style that can sometimes generate headlines — and headaches for the White House.

“Look, what I learned is I'm not changing my brand,” Biden said. “There's nothing I've said that I haven't said that was truthful. And so sometimes-- you know, everybody says they're looking for authenticity.”


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> Biden: I didn't apologize | TheHill
> *Biden: I didn't apologize*
> 
> Getty Images
> By Justin Sink - 11/03/14 06:16 PM EST
> 
> Vice President Biden on Monday contradicted the White House and said he hasn’t apologized to Turkey’s president for suggesting the U.S. ally had allowed foreign fighters to cross its border to join the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> “No, I haven't apologized,” the vice president told CNN in an *interview* airing Monday.
> 
> Biden said he’s only told Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan that the reports quoting him were inaccurate.
> “What I have done is where — if there's been a general — genuine misunderstanding — let's take the comment, you know — I'm told I — I apologized to President Erdogan,” said Biden. “I never apologized to him. I know him well. I've dealt with him. I called him and said, ‘Look, what was reported was not accurate to what I said. Here's what I said.’”
> 
> Biden made the original remarks during a speech at Harvard University last month.
> 
> 
> The comments created a political firestorm for the Obama Administration amid a campaign to get Ankara to provide more support for the coalition fight against ISIS.
> 
> Biden subsequently reached out to Erdogan, and the White House described the conversation as an apology.
> 
> “What the Vice President conveyed was an apology for -- as it relates to President Erdogan — mischaracterizing the president’s views in a private conversation,” White House press secretary Josh Earnest said. “And that ultimately was the reason for the call.”
> 
> “I think the vice president was pretty candid about why he owed President Erdogan an apology, because he had mischaracterized his private remarks,” Earnest said later.
> 
> The contradictory accounts raise more questions about what was conveyed in the conversation, and what Biden believes was misconstrued by the media.
> 
> But Biden also seemed unapologetic about his off-the-cuff style that can sometimes generate headlines — and headaches for the White House.
> 
> “Look, what I learned is I'm not changing my brand,” Biden said. “There's nothing I've said that I haven't said that was truthful. And so sometimes-- you know, everybody says they're looking for authenticity.”



This Biden guy is super weird.
Joe Biden apologizes to Turkey. UAE - CNN.com

CNN said he apologized a month ago.... he says nothing at the time but after one month. He shows up and says, "i didn't"...... why did you waited for a month to clarify this ?

Also, about he speech. He says Turkey and other countries backed up FSA and FSA's arms ended up in the hands of ISIS, Nusra.

A few days ago, US backed Harekat Hazm surrendered to Nusra. All of their arms including numerous TOW missiles ended up in the hands of Nusra. By going with his logic US is as much as guilty as the countries that he accused.

Also_ "The Vice President apologized for any implication that Turkey or other Allies and partners in the region had intentionally supplied or facilitated the growth of ISIL or other violent extremists in Syria,"_ *Biden spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff *said.

I mean your own spokeswoman says this and you say, you didn't....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

IS beheads 8 rebels who surrendered | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes between regime forces and IS fighters continue around Shaer and Jahar gas fields.

‫ريف حمص الشرقي :لا تزال الاشتباكات... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬

IS killed 8 (or 10 according to Pro-IS source) FSA/YPG in the west of Ayn al-Arab town, probably on Tell Shair.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529663264041746432


> 10 fighters including 5 YPG and 5 Islamic fighters, killed during clashes against the IS west of Ein al-Arab"Kobane".
> a Kurdish civilian killed by ISIS bombardment on Tal Sh'er.
> 13 ISIS killed by coalition air strikes on Jolbak and al-Eza'a west of Kobane, in addition to devastating 2 vehicles for the IS




Pro-IS source contains graphic content. IS shelled the Peshmerga positions on Tell Shair today, recorded the shelling and uploaded on youtube.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529632597228285952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529554362088296448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529632198479970304


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New video shows the destruction in Ayn al-Arab/Kobane






IS shelled Peshmerga positions on Tell Sha'er, west of the town Ayn al-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529566326957027328
IS killed 7 Assad militia and destroyed one military vehicle in As-Sukhnah, eastern Homs Province.


----------



## Hack-Hook

xenon54 said:


> Terrorist propagandists hiding behind journalist identity, who cares what the world says this is our struggle and we will do whats neccessary.
> Most of the biggest media outlets in Turkey are critical to goverment but they dont get arrested because they arent making propaganda for terrorists, go and make propaganda for isis in US and lets see if they arrest you.
> 
> On the other hand there isnt any independent journalist in Iran so you better be quiet on this issue.
> And dont let me repeat myself again.


what about those 100 journalist who arrested in one night or those police officer who were sacked because they were investigating some Ottoman Sultan corruption .


----------



## usernameless

JEskandari said:


> what about those 100 journalist who arrested in one night or those police officer who were sacked because they were investigating some Ottoman Sultan corruption .


??
do you have an article about what you are talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> what about those 100 journalist who arrested in one night



Sounds like 1001 night fairy tale to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529816196598603776


> Al- Hasakah Province: YPG fighters seized the v towns of Thmad, Naddan, Dibeh, Om Azzam and Naqra as well as they seized some farmlands in the southwest of Ras al- Ayn city.
> 
> U.S.- led coalition warplanes attacked places in al- Arjeh area in the countryside of al- Ya’robeyyih “Tal Kojar” leading to kill 2 men; it is unknown whether they are civilians or IS militants.
> 
> The regime forces supported by NDF launched a raid on people’s houses in the neighborhood of al- Aziziyyi in




Tell Dibeh is appr. 12km far from Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye in the southwest direction. Thamad lies in south of Dibeh.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Sounds like 1001 night fairy tale to me.


Well i didn't knew you had such short memory span.


----------



## usernameless

JEskandari said:


> Well i didn't knew you had such short memory span.


Just post the article instead. Better hope its not from farsnews, pisstv or some anti-Turkey site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> Well i didn't knew you had such short memory span.


Mate, do you expect me to know about your fantasies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

usernameless said:


> Just post the article instead. Better hope its not from farsnews, pisstv or some anti-Turkey site


Do i really have to post links in off topic section to show you about 360 police officer get sacked just in july 201r because they investgated cortuption in government .
BBC News - Hundreds of Turkish police officers dismissed

Police purge undermines Turkish security operations, sacked officers say

About the journalists it happend a little sooner .
64 journalists under arrest, Turkish main opposition announces - POLITICS

Turkey’s Jailed Journalists - The New Yorker

By the way why not search for world largest journalists prison .


And honnestly if for you acceptable news agency is Recep Tayyip news then sorry i dont acknowledge it as credible source for information


----------



## usernameless

JEskandari said:


> Do i really have to post links in off topic section to show you about 360 police officer get sacked just in july 201r because they investgated cortuption in government .
> BBC News - Hundreds of Turkish police officers dismissed
> 
> Police purge undermines Turkish security operations, sacked officers say
> 
> About the journalists it happend a little sooner .
> 64 journalists under arrest, Turkish main opposition announces - POLITICS
> 
> Turkey’s Jailed Journalists - The New Yorker
> 
> By the way why not search for world largest journalists prison .
> 
> 
> And honnestly if for you acceptable news agency is Recep Tayyip news then sorry i dont acknowledge it as credible source for information


What has this to do with 'Ottoman corruption' as you wrote??

These cases are about purging the Gulen movement, they infiltrate top positions, spy, blackmail, leak stuff for their own good and work together with opposition just to get rid of akp. I dont care what the rest thinks about us, these purges must continue for the good of whole Turkey, not only akp. Their leader is in the US, gets help from cia and the US doesnt send him to Turkey. You are smart enough to conclude that he's just a traitor conveniently used by foreigners.
Sure akp is not perfect and corrupt like any political party, but such traitors are way worse. Let me guess, you thought govt hunts anyone who is against them? In that case such negative articles and anti-govt news sites wouldnt exist in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

#Homs: Image: #SAA soldier flash Victory symbol near Shaer Gas Field, image reportedly from today. #Syria 






That's not confirmed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> Activists: Most of the CPs in #SheikhMaskin town (#Daraa Prov.) are now under Rebels control, heavy clashes going around Brigade 82.





> Rebels also said that #Nawa-#SheikhMaskin road under their full control, and the Regime military leader in #SheikhMaskin was killed.
> #Syria





> Some activists said (unconfirmed yet) that Regime fighters retreated from Brigade 82 HQ to the Regime military positions in E-#SheikhMaskin.



archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529392056636952577


> #Syria #Homs Clashes btw #Assad-forces & #IslamicState continues about control of gas fields west of #Palmyra





> #Syria #Homs Clashes btw #Assad-forces & #IslamicState continues about control of desert town o #Sokhna





> #Syria #Daraa Dozens of dead #Assad-forces arrived in Military Hospital/#Sanamein from battle in Shaykh Miskin city



Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529392056636952577
> Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter


Not very reliable source. Achicivilians claimed that rebels took Tall Hamad, which did not happen at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Two SVBIED attacks in Ayn al-Arab.











Today another graphic video has been published. In the video, one may see dead FSA and YPG members who were killed yesterday.

Video can be found under the account of A'amaq Agency:
وكالة أعماق (@aamaq_twitt) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

usernameless said:


> What has this to do with 'Ottoman corruption' as you wrote??
> 
> These cases are about purging the Gulen movement, they infiltrate top positions, spy, blackmail, leak stuff for their own good and work together with opposition just to get rid of akp. I dont care what the rest thinks about us, these purges must continue for the good of whole Turkey, not only akp. Their leader is in the US, gets help from cia and the US doesnt send him to Turkey. You are smart enough to conclude that he's just a traitor conveniently used by foreigners.
> Sure akp is not perfect and corrupt like any political party, but such traitors are way worse. Let me guess, you thought govt hunts anyone who is against them? In that case such negative articles and anti-govt news sites wouldnt exist in the first place.


The relation is that right now one of the Ottoman sultans rule over turkey , and interesting they became Gulen and PKK terrorist after started to investigate the Sultan and his political party or after wrote articles that criticize him .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> #Homs: Image: #SAA soldier flash Victory symbol near Shaer Gas Field, image reportedly from today. #Syria
> 
> View attachment 146003
> 
> 
> That's not confirmed though.



Confirmed SAA advance, but not for Shaer.



> Homs Province: The regime army could re-capture Jhar and al- Moher gas wells as well as Hayyan Gas Company in the eastern countryside of Homs, where IS militants took control over Hayyan Gas Company at the end of last October after violent clashes with the regime army and shelling by the regime forces on IS positions in the area.
> 
> An IS militant blew up himself yesterday night in a booby- trapped vehicle near a regime’s position near the city of Tadmor.
> 
> The warplanes carried out 2 barrel bombs on the city of al- Rastan injuring a child and a woman.



SOHR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529701072777256960


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Confirmed SAA advance, but not for Shaer.


Just 10 mins ago, I saw a reliable update that SAA has taken back all areas around Jabal Shaer and all the small gas plants there. The only part that is still in IS hands is Shaer main gas plant which is also the biggest gas field in the area, There were reports that SAA had captured the main plant, but not confirmed till now. Anyway, it's only matter of days, if not hours till IS retreats. They can't hold the area in a vast and plain desert.


Update in Southern Aleppo:

With betrayal of one of rebel groups in Aleppo, SAA has managed to almost fully capture Al-Amerya district in Aleppo, which helps to make the Khanasser-Aleppo road much safer.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## usernameless

JEskandari said:


> The relation is that right now one of the Ottoman sultans rule over turkey , and interesting they became Gulen and PKK terrorist after started to investigate the Sultan and his political party or after wrote articles that criticize him .


no wonder people say most Iranians here are backward. you teach them something you know better, you present proof, still they parrot whatever their mullah (media) or whatever suits them.

here:
Sözcü Gazetesi - Politika, Ekonomi, Spor ve Magazin Haberleri
Haberler Güncel Ekonomi ve Politika Haberleri Türkiye'nin En Cesur Gazetesi Radikal'de!
Haber, Haberler, Güncel Haberler, Ekonomi, Dünya, Gündem Haberleri, Son Dakika, - Zaman Gazetesi
Hürriyet Daily News | LEADING NEWS SOURCE FOR TURKEY AND THE REGION

these sites often/always question and criticize akp.
friction with Gulen and pkk already existed before the corruptions became public. 
do some proper research before you make yourself look as a clown in front of Turks, your knowledge is so little and groundless, i feel like putting you on the ignore list just to stop wasting time with you.


----------



## atatwolf

ISIS is coming closer to the Kurdish terrorist hubs of Erbil and Kandil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034759599026177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034349022797825


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> ISIS is coming closer to the Kurdish terrorist hubs of Erbil and Kandil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034759599026177
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034349022797825



that's an unreliable source


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> that's an unreliable source


Why?He was always right in the past unlike the Kurdish sources you mention here. Kurds say they kicked out ISIS out of Kobane everyday but somehow they are still there


----------



## Timur

atatwolf said:


> should start a peace process with Isis and Sunni Arabs before it is too late.



theynever will do anything like this they are not this kind of persons..



atatwolf said:


> The pay check Kurds will pay will be very great.


arabas are no turks so they will get a real payday, but when it comes they will not get any tear from me


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Not very reliable source. Achicivilians claimed that rebels took Tall Hamad, which did not happen at all.



Sheikh Miskin was a pocket surrounded by SAA from 4 sides. Rebels broke the siege advancing towards the city from southwest. By breaking the siege, rebels connected Tel Hamad and Nawa road to Sheikh Miskin.

Btw Videos of street battles and burned SAA soldiers are on youtube. It takes Too much effort to paste these videos on the forum.



> It was a big mistake by the Regime to start offensive on#SheikhMaskin before reinforcing areas like #Nawa road & Tall Hamad. (1/3)#Syria





> Now they are around to loose #SheikhMaskin area and retreat toward #Izzra' and #KhirbetGhazali towns. (2/3)
> #Syria #Daraa





> Usually, Regime leaders prefer to let their fighters retreat instead of resisting, because of lack in manpower, especially in S-#Syria.(3/3)



archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter



atatwolf said:


> ISIS is coming closer to the Kurdish terrorist hubs of Erbil and Kandil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034759599026177
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530034349022797825



@1000 has some points.

Al-Quwayr (or Gwer) is located next to Zap River. Main body of the town is located on the southern side. 

Last IS attempt to attack Peshmerga positions was met with US airstrikes. I dont think IS crossed the bridge yet. Or crossed somewhere through Zap River to encircle Peshmerga. As I said, US airstrikes hit IS targets there.

Btw it is Iraq related issue.


----------



## atatwolf

LMAO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530053963815870465


Alienoz_TR said:


> Sheikh Miskin was a pocket surrounded by SAA from 4 sides. Rebels broke the siege advancing towards the city from southwest. By breaking the siege, rebels connected Tel Hamad and Nawa road to Sheikh Miskin.
> 
> Btw Videos of street battles and burned SAA soldiers are on youtube. It takes Too much effort to paste these videos on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> @1000 has some points.
> 
> Al-Quwayr (or Gwer) is located next to Zap River. Main body of the town is located on the southern side.
> 
> Last IS attempt to attack Peshmerga positions was met with US airstrikes. I dont think IS crossed the bridge yet. Or crossed somewhere through Zap River to encircle Peshmerga. As I said, US airstrikes hit IS targets there.
> 
> Btw it is Iraq related issue.



We will see if it is true or not, you are right about the air strikes but ISIS has ways around that, they wear Kurdish clothes to by-pass US air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Sheikh Miskin was a pocket surrounded by SAA from 4 sides. Rebels broke the siege advancing towards the city from southwest. By breaking the siege, rebels connected Tel Hamad and Nawa road to Sheikh Miskin.
> 
> Btw Videos of street battles and burned SAA soldiers are on youtube. It takes Too much effort to paste these videos on the forum.


There is some rebel offensive on Sheikh Maskin.

Here is achicivilians map:







Tall Hamad is for sure wrong. Still red. There is also a base between Ibta and Tal Hamad, not sure about it.

Two ATGMs (Konkurs and TOW) vs buildings in Sheikh Maskin:


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Lieutenant General sabet mohammad: SAA; an army fighting in 700 battlefronts.
@500 
are israeli army capable of that?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Report: Clashes and bombardment in northern and western side of the town of Palmyra/Tadmur.



> ‫#‏حمص‬ ‫#‏تدمر‬ الان ::
> 
> أصوات قصف صاروخي و مدفعي قوية جدا , تسمع على الأطراف الغربية و الشمالية للمدينة .
> 
> اللهم سلم



‫#حمص #تدمر الان ::أصوات قصف صاروخي و... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬

Car bomb today in a regime checkpoint located on northern entrance of Palmyra/Tadmur. Many dead and wounded on regime side.



> ‫#‏هام‬ ‫#‏حمص‬ ‫#‏تدمر‬ ::
> 
> تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية يستهدف بسيارة مفخخة مسيرة عن بعد حاجز مكتب الدور على مدخل المدينة الشمالي اليوم .
> و يوقع عناصر الحاجز قتلى و جرحى و استنفار لعناصر عصابات الاسد و ميليشياته في المنطقة .



‫#هام #حمص #تدمر ::تنظيم الدولة... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬



Btw I wonder whether Sukhnah has fallen.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA acquired ganaim (plural of ganimah) in the battle of Sheikh Miskin.






There is one graphic video where rebels took a T-72 and tank shells as ganaim. Check the latest video under the account.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*IS has published a new 20 minutes long video called "The Resolve of The Defiant".*

Video is partially graphic. But necessary to watch. It contains video footage from the battles in and around Ayn Al-Arab (Kobane). 

Important footage:
- MANPAD hit on Iraqi helicopter.
- SVBIED attacks in Ayn al-Arab.
- House to house battle tactics.
- Stealth attacks against YPG.

Warning: Extremely graphic. It has been uploaded to Dailymotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> There is some rebel offensive on Sheikh Maskin.
> 
> Here is achicivilians map:
> 
> View attachment 146110
> 
> 
> Tall Hamad is for sure wrong. Still red. There is also a base between Ibta and Tal Hamad, not sure about it.
> 
> Two ATGMs (Konkurs and TOW) vs buildings in Sheikh Maskin:



Nice copy paste from militaryphotos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*1,917 detainees died under torture in Syrian prisons thru Oct 31: SOHR. 
One every 4 hours, 27 children, 11 women.*


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Nice copy paste from militaryphotos.com


If you talk about videos I found them by simply youtubing الشيخ مسكين . I almost not visit MP there because I get annoyed by Assad fanboys there.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

al-Hasakah province: YPG forces have taken over 6 towns southwest of Ras al-Ein "Sere Kaneh" since yesterday, in addition to its surrounding villages, after violent clashes against the IS, what killed a number of fighters from the IS and YPG.

Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook



*ISIS releases about 100 Kurdish detainees*


Reliable sources informed SOHR that IS released 93 of Kurdish detainees arrested in February when they were going to Iraqi Kurdistan Region where they were arrested in Aalya area on the road of Tal Abyad- Ras al- Ayn on charge of being Kurds and supporting the Kurdish Democratic Union Party and that six of them sentenced of robbery where IS was going to cut their hands in that time. In addition to, conflicting sources reported to SOHR that IS released 53 Kurdish detainees from its jails in the city of Manbej in the northern eastern countryside of Aleppo and that some of them could enter the Turkish territories.

the fate of 40 others is still unknown after ISIS released them yesterday, sources reported to SOHR that the IS moved them into al-Raqqa after detaining them and stayed there until the IS released dozens of them.While the fate of 70 Kurdish detainees is still unknown.

Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in Aleppo. Doesnt look brilliant for anti-Assad forces there.


----------



## DizuJ

Rebels in Darra found IED camouflaged as stones placed by Hezbulla terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> If you talk about videos I found them by simply youtubing الشيخ مسكين . I almost not visit MP there because I get annoyed by Assad fanboys there.



Blame the Jewish community in the United States. They along with republicans have developed such mentality that is very anti-Muslim and it is back firing against Israeli's in the Syrian conflict.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> *IS has published a new 20 minutes long video called "The Resolve of The Defiant".*
> 
> Video is partially graphic. But necessary to watch. It contains video footage from the battles in and around Ayn Al-Arab (Kobane).
> 
> Important footage:
> - MANPAD hit on Iraqi helicopter.
> - SVBIED attacks in Ayn al-Arab.
> - House to house battle tactics.
> - Stealth attacks against YPG.
> 
> Warning: Extremely graphic. It has been uploaded to Dailymotion.


I just finished watching the video. It contains tons of dead Kurdish PKK/YPG terrorists. Same terrorist who killed Turkish soldiers last week. It might not solve our pain but indeed the revenge for our soldiers will be taken until the Kurdish terrorist nests are emptied out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Alienoz_TR said:


> Firqa Fajr al-Tawhid released a new video. Rebels took over Zimrin. Interesting footage, looks like from Hollywood movie. Escaping Assadists were driveby shooting at the rebels. Rebels retaliated. Car crashed. Assadists were captured dead.



whats the link


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> al-Hasakah province: YPG forces have taken over 6 towns southwest of Ras al-Ein "Sere Kaneh" since yesterday, in addition to its surrounding villages, after violent clashes against the IS, what killed a number of fighters from the IS and YPG.
> 
> Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook



By mid-september, when IS started offensive, YPG was threatening Mabroukah from the east.
Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye -> Mabroukah = appr. 35km

By November, IS is 15km far from Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye. 
Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye -> Thamad. YPG is still behind mid-september lines.

And if rumors true, Peshmerga also entered Ras al-Ain through Ceylanpinar.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530098329276125184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530099785395871744


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> whats the link



Graphic videos are forbidden, and long time has passed, I couldnt find the link again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529327131416080385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

usernameless said:


> no wonder people say most Iranians here are backward. you teach them something you know better, you present proof, still they parrot whatever their mullah (media) or whatever suits them.
> 
> here:
> Sözcü Gazetesi - Politika, Ekonomi, Spor ve Magazin Haberleri
> Haberler Güncel Ekonomi ve Politika Haberleri Türkiye'nin En Cesur Gazetesi Radikal'de!
> Haber, Haberler, Güncel Haberler, Ekonomi, Dünya, Gündem Haberleri, Son Dakika, - Zaman Gazetesi
> Hürriyet Daily News | LEADING NEWS SOURCE FOR TURKEY AND THE REGION
> 
> these sites often/always question and criticize akp.
> friction with Gulen and pkk already existed before the corruptions became public.
> do some proper research before you make yourself look as a clown in front of Turks, your knowledge is so little and groundless, i feel like putting you on the ignore list just to stop wasting time with you.


Guess my sources are not from Turkey if you look you see all the source are foreign or based on international organization findings and if you don't like horriat link just go and Google search "The Biggest Journalist Prison" in Google .
and instead of insulting answer the question . all your insults are only mean one thing and that is you accept that you have been defeated in that discussion .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> #NusraFront announced that in coordination with other Rebellion groups, #SheikhMaskin town (#Daraa Prov) is now under Rebels control.
> #Syria



archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Coalition warplanes strike Jabhat al-Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham HQs*
November 6, 2014

Coalition warplanes targeted vehicle for Jabhat al-Nusra in Sarmada town near Syria-Turkey borders, and its HQ in Harim city, reports of human losses ( including 2 children ). Coalition warplanes also targeted for the first time a HQ for Ahrar al-Sham Islamic movement in Basbqa town near Bab al-Hawa crossing.

Coalition warplanes strike Jabhat al-Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham HQs | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## atatwolf

ISIS moves on in YPG/PKK terrorist checkpoints.





The Kurds think they see something in the distance.





Decide to check it out






Suddenly they met with a rain of bullets

ISIS moves in:
















Finishing bullet to the head. The remaining of the video is too graphic to show.






Later they also burn drugs and cigarettes that PKK/YPG get their revenue and finance from to stage terrorism in neighboring countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CC bombs Ahrar al Sham:





Basically the openly side Assad.


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> caaa7cde8678011edd904f8ee2cb975a.jpg
> Later they also burn drugs and cigarettes that PKK/YPG get their revenue and finance from to stage terrorism in neighboring countries


Drug selling ''freedom'' fighters... the propaganda machines is working good for some people here but we know the real face of those people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Drug selling ''freedom'' fighters... the propaganda machines is working good for some people here but we know the real face of those people.


They don't have any say in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> They don't have any say in this.


Exactly, its a joke how some smartazzes think they are knowledged about the situation only because they read articles in biased propaganda machine and demand from us to fight a war for people who will turn their weapons againt us once isis is finished.

''But, but isis will slaughter ypg/pkk and evil Turks are just watching the massacre, booo'' , ofcourse we will watch what do you expect from us, to fight for people who kill our soldiers and sell drugs in our country? Go cry me a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Exactly, its a joke how some smartazzes think they are knowledged about the situation only because they read articles in biased propaganda machine and demand from us to fight a war for people who will turn their weapons againt us once isis is finished.
> 
> ''But, but isis will slaughter ypg/pkk and evil Turks are just watching the massacre, booo'' , ofcourse we will watch what do you expect from us, to fight for people who kill our soldiers and sell drugs in our country? Go cry me a river.


It only gives us a clear understanding how they think about us. They think about Turkish army as mercenary army. Cheap soldiers to throw on the battlefield as cannon fodder. They don't undestand that their strategy of putting pressure on us will never work. It worked counter-productive. When US proposes something we will always double check whether they have good intentions. US is still playing games with us by empowering Assad with air strikes on anti-Assad forces. Eventually the cost of air strikes will tower and they will have to stop. Then ISIS will get Kobane and the US will look like a donkey for spending all that money on air strikes. I think US deserves this because they also left us half-way with Turkey's roadmap for Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Alienoz_TR said:


> Situation in Aleppo. Doesnt look brilliant for anti-Assad forces there.
> 
> View attachment 146178



Where do you get these from ?


----------



## gau8av

"drugs" my ***, that's just some pot

what a waste of ganja, those ISIS boys should've smoked some


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Eastern Homs Countryside

Today (Thursday) Car bomb hit regime checkpoint in north of Palmyra/Tadmur killing and wounding regime soldiers.

Clashes continue around Shaer and Hajjar fields, a number of vehicles belonging to regime were destroyed, while regime kept bombarding IS fighters.



> شن تنظيم الدولة اليوم الخميس هجوما على مدينة تدمر بريف حمص الشرقي، استهدف خلالها مواقع لقوات الأسد على المدخل الشمالي للمدينة بسيارة مفخخة، ما أسفر عن مقتل وجرح عدد من قوات الأخيرة.
> 
> في الأثناء، تواصلت الاشتباكات بين الطرفين في محيط جبل شاعر ومنطقة حجار شرق المحافظة، ما أسفر عن تدمير عربة عسكرية لقوات الأسد، تزامن ذلك مع قصف بقوات الأسد بقذائف الدبابات على المنطقة.



https://www.masarpress.net/تنظيم-الدولة-يهاجم-مدينة-تدمر-وقوات-ال/



Star Wars said:


> Where do you get these from ?



Open source, twitter, forums, etc...


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> CC bombs Ahrar al Sham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the openly side Assad.



Which is what Jewish Establishment wants. Go ask your Jew cousins what the policy is, since you already control the whole West.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> By mid-september, when IS started offensive, YPG was threatening Mabroukah from the east.
> Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye -> Mabroukah = appr. 35km
> 
> By November, IS is 15km far from Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye.
> Ras al-Ain/Serekaniye -> Thamad. YPG is still behind mid-september lines.
> 
> And if rumors true, Peshmerga also entered Ras al-Ain through Ceylanpinar.



That would be the ideal to enter via Sere Kani and fight to Kobane from there with coalition airplanes bombing first defence lines. But idiots locks themselves into Kobane. But I have not heard of usch a thing from Kurds or Kurdish media. 

"Al- Hasakah Province: YPG fighters seized the v towns of Thmad, Naddan, Dibeh, Om Azzam and Naqra as well as they seized some farmlands in the southwest of Ras al- Ayn city."

I don't know if it is true what you say, but if we are to look along the border, the furthest west YPG have been from Sere Kani that I can remember was Til Khenzir where BBC reported from of where IS had destroyed a mosque. But these towns that were captured are to the south east no? IS had always had a presence there. There are two main roads that go to Sere Kani from the east, one along the border and one more south. 

I thought YPG had Mabrouka, I'm just gonna follow syriahr from now on.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Coalition warplanes strike Jabhat al-Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham HQs*
> November 6, 2014
> 
> Coalition warplanes targeted vehicle for Jabhat al-Nusra in Sarmada town near Syria-Turkey borders, and its HQ in Harim city, reports of human losses ( including 2 children ). Coalition warplanes also targeted for the first time a HQ for Ahrar al-Sham Islamic movement in Basbqa town near Bab al-Hawa crossing.
> 
> Coalition warplanes strike Jabhat al-Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham HQs | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights



Do you believe that's affecting their ability to hold their ground in Aleppo and could be linked to recent SAA advances there?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you believe that's affecting their ability to hold their ground in Aleppo and could be linked to recent SAA advances there?



USA wants to give Aleppo to Assad. Syria has been divided enough, USA supported opposition as it served its agenda. Now game has changed and it is time to kill more Muslims. Western Syria will be given to Assad, and western part will be Sunni-free.

If IS manages to reach Homs in time, then it can save west falling to Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA wants to give Aleppo to Assad. Syria has been divided enough, USA supported opposition as it served its agenda. Now game has changed and it is time to kill more Muslims. Western Syria will be given to Assad, and western part will be Sunni-free.
> 
> If IS manages to reach Homs in time, then it can save west falling to Assad.



Does IS realize that? And what can they deploy there? It's odd that the Rebel Factions are having trouble maintaining their ground. I wonder if it's lack of supplies, intelligence, supply routes, coordination... or what...

It seems IS is more effective on the ground but not sure how, since some defectors joined IS and it isn't related to man power. Maybe their command is better. 

I don't think Turkey would want a divided Syria from East to West. Unfortunately, Arab States may accept that prospect. And for Israel/West it is beneficial since they cause more sectarian tensions this way. Cut off Iran from Syria, but there's still seaports/airports. And weaken the Syrian opposition or hope to keep them in small scale infighting/disputes if Syria were to be divided. 

The rebels won't accept that, but they need support from Jordan/Saudi Arabia/Iraq. And they might need to ask for volunteers, not sure.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

According to activists, Rebels took control of some Regime positions near Khan AbulShamat and clashes near #Dumayr Airbase since last night.

archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter






Activists: #Daesh (#IS) attacking Regime positions in al-Sa'en village (E-#Hamah Prov.) by Grad rockets.
#Syria

archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hazzy997 said:


> Does IS realize that? And what can they deploy there? It's odd that the Rebel Factions are having trouble maintaining their ground. I wonder if it's lack of supplies, intelligence, supply routes, coordination... or what...
> 
> It seems IS is more effective on the ground but not sure how, since some defectors joined IS and it isn't related to man power. Maybe their command is better.
> 
> I don't think Turkey would want a divided Syria from East to West. Unfortunately, Arab States may accept that prospect. And for Israel/West it is beneficial since they cause more sectarian tensions this way. Cut off Iran from Syria, but there's still seaports/airports. And weaken the Syrian opposition or hope to keep them in small scale infighting/disputes if Syria were to be divided.
> 
> The rebels won't accept that, but they need support from Jordan/Saudi Arabia/Iraq. And they might need to ask for volunteers, not sure.



- FSA, IF and Nusra are strong enough to defeat Assad in the south, especially in Daraa and Quneitra. And Druzes are getting frustrated with Assad.

- IS has enough manpower to reign Hamah and Homs, but currently stuck in 1)Ayn al-Arab, 2)Hasakah-Sinjar, 3)Deir ez-Zor fronts. Latest offensive was not meant to liberate Homs, but to relieve Deir Ez-zor by pushing frontline more to southwest.

- Turkey will enter the conflict in the future, but not against Assad. Instead against Kurds. That might relieve some IS troops to locate to other parts in Syria and Iraq.

- Next year this month, we might see IS connecting Akkar, Tripoli, Arsal and Qalamun to Main IS territory, if nothing major changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*SAA has retaken Shaer gas field*.

قوات النظام تستعيد السيطرة على حقل شاعر بريف حمص الشرقي - المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان

---



> Homs province: regime forces bombarded areas in al-Wa'er neighborhood, an Engineer was killed while others were wounded by an IED exploded when they were checking the gas line in Homs countryside, activists said. 2 Islamic fighters were shot by regime forces when they were sneaking near regime bastion in al-Farqlos area east of Homs.



SOHR

*- Tadmur City is calm after car bomb today.
- low-intensity clashes going on around Shaer and Hajjar gas fields.
- Militants attacked gas plant in Furqlas, southeast of Homs City, disrupted the gas supply and killed and wounded the workers.*

‫#حمص #تدمر | 6.11.2014 |تعيش المدينة... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA wants to give Aleppo to Assad. Syria has been divided enough, USA supported opposition as it served its agenda. Now game has changed and it is time to kill more Muslims. Western Syria will be given to Assad, and western part will be Sunni-free.
> 
> If IS manages to reach Homs in time, then it can save west falling to Assad.



Daesh can't capture the small city of Kobani after pouring thousands of fighters in that front, now you really think they can capture Homs?

U.S doesn't prefer any side to win, so much for these ridiculous conspiracy theories that they want to give Western Syria to Assad. Guess what?most of western Syria and major cities are already in Assad's hand.

Although it's a good thing that U.S has started bombing Nusra targets, it also shows how confused (or maybe smart?) they are. First they refused to bomb Nusra positions because 'moderate' sell outs asked them not to do it, now that Nusra kicked SRF out of Idlib, they suddenly started bombing them.

BTW, Last night, they precisely targeted a major Nusra ammunition depot in Idlib, which caused a huge fire and a string of explosions. Wonder how much weapons have been there.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A female Kurdish terrorist was killed by Turkish security personnel while she tried crossing to Syria illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> - FSA, IF and Nusra are strong enough to defeat Assad in the south, especially in Daraa and Quneitra. And Druzes are getting frustrated with Assad.
> 
> - IS has enough manpower to reign Hamah and Homs, but currently stuck in 1)Ayn al-Arab, 2)Hasakah-Sinjar, 3)Deir ez-Zor fronts. Latest offensive was not meant to liberate Homs, but to relieve Deir Ez-zor by pushing frontline more to southwest.
> 
> - *Turkey will enter the conflict in the future, but not against Assad. Instead against Kurds. That might relieve some IS troops to locate to other parts in Syria and Iraq.*
> 
> - Next year this month, we might see IS connecting Akkar, Tripoli, Arsal and Qalamun to Main IS territory, if nothing major changes.


How do you know this?



Serpentine said:


> Daesh can't capture the small city of Kobani after pouring thousands of fighters in that front, now you really think they can capture Homs?
> 
> U.S doesn't prefer any side to win, so much for these ridiculous conspiracy theories that they want to give Western Syria to Assad. Guess what?most of western Syria and major cities are already in Assad's hand.
> 
> Although it's a good thing that U.S has started bombing Nusra targets, it also shows how confused (or maybe smart?) they are. First they refused to bomb Nusra positions because 'moderate' sell outs asked them not to do it, now that Nusra kicked SRF out of Idlib, they suddenly started bombing them.
> 
> BTW, Last night, they precisely targeted a major Nusra ammunition depot in Idlib, which caused a huge fire and a string of explosions. Wonder how much weapons have been there.


who says they can't capture it? Only thing that is stopping them is US air strikes. Soon US will stop it since the air campaign will become very expensive. You will see how quickly things will go south for the Kurds. Hell IS almost conquered Erbil. According to barzani if US didn't bomb IS units, the black flag would be waving in Erbil. For IS Kobane is favorable. They put a black flag on a building. US comes and drops millions of dollar bombs on a 5 dollar IS flag.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> How do you know this?



Peace process (çözüm süreci) was designed to locate PKK to Syria and Iraq in order to carve out more lands for Kurds in the sectarian war ongoing. Peace process failed.

And Both PKK and YPG suffered great losses in Syria and Iraq. They are low on numbers. They now recruit forcefully from the desperate folk, or rely on city dweller educated activists. That wont be enough to keep Kurdistan dream alive, because of high Arab population in the area.

Major human resource is within Turkey. By creating a inter-ethnic clash in Turkey, PKK can radicalise enough youth and take them into their ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

News just came in, don't know how much truth it holds this time:

*Obama Sent Letter To Iran On Fighting IS*
Barack Obama sent a letter to Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei stressing the two countries' shared interests in fighting Islamic State militants.

The President sent the secret letter last month, according to a report by The Wall Street Journal.

The letter reportedly said cooperation between the United States and Iran on combating the extremist group was tied to a deal being reached on Iran's nuclear programme.

On Thursday, White House spokesman Josh Earnest declined to discuss whether the private correspondence took place, adding that the President's policy on Iran has not changed.

Sky News deputy political editor Joey Jones said the White House response "can nevertheless be viewed as a tacit confirmation of the veracity of the report".

"The substance of Mr Earnest's answer, linking progress in talks over Iran's nuclear programme with cooperation against Islamic State, is identical to the substance of the letter as reported by The Wall Street Journal's sources."

Mr Earnest said the US discussed the campaign against IS with Tehran on the sidelines of negotiations concerning Iran's nuclear programme but gave no details.

"The United States will not cooperate militarily with Iran in that effort," he said of the fight against IS.

"We won't share intelligence with them. But their interests in the outcome is something that's been widely commented on - commented upon and something that on a couple of occasions has been discussed on the sidelines of other conversations."

Speaking to reporters on Wednesday, Mr Obama said it was an "open question" as to whether international negotiators and Iran can reach a deal over Tehran's nuclear programme.

The President said the next few weeks will be key ahead of a looming 24 November deadline to reach a deal.

"Whether we can actually get a deal done, we're going to have to find out over the next three to four weeks," Mr Obama said.

Obama Sent Letter To Iran On Fighting IS


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Peace process (çözüm süreci) was designed to locate PKK to Syria and Iraq in order to carve out more lands for Kurds in the sectarian war ongoing. Peace process failed.
> 
> And Both PKK and YPG suffered great losses in Syria and Iraq. They are low on numbers. They now recruit forcefully from the desperate folk, or rely on city dweller educated activists. That wont be enough to keep Kurdistan dream alive, because of high Arab population in the area.
> 
> Major human resource is within Turkey. By creating a inter-ethnic clash in Turkey, PKK can radicalise enough youth and take them into their ranks.


Does make sense for recruitment but I'm not sure if it is worth it for them to create another enemy when they have their hands full with Isis.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA wants to give Aleppo to Assad. Syria has been divided enough, USA supported opposition as it served its agenda. Now game has changed and it is time to kill more Muslims. Western Syria will be given to Assad, and western part will be Sunni-free.
> If IS manages to reach Homs in time, then it can save west falling to Assad.


completely bullshit.


----------



## Serpentine

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Alienoz_TR Graphic content is banned other wise these Assad fan boys never questioned the realities on the ground.
> They have started to get a bit free. Keep us updated. Keep up the humiliation for them and the other secular murtadin.



Believe me, when it comes to graphic images, there is no shortage of them when it comes to opposite side, especially Daesh and Nus-rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ISIS Suffers Their Biggest Setback in Syria; Jabal Al-Sha’ar Captured by the SAA*​The 18th Tank Brigade of the Syrian Arab Army’s 3rd Infantry Division, backed by the National Defense Forces and Liwaa Al-Qalb Al-Suqour Sahra’a (Syrian Arab Army Special Forces), have captured the remaining gas fields of Jabal Al-Sha’ar (Poet Mountains) in east Homs. This marks the 2nd time in 4 months that this mountain area in the Homs Governorate has been recaptured by SAA and their allies.

The operation that led to the capture of Jabal Al-Sha’ar was under the command of Colonel Suheil Al-Hassan of the Syrian Arab Army’s “Tiger Forces” – he would leave his position in Hama to his second-in-command, Captain Lu’ayy Sleitan. Col. Al-Hassan’s presence gave the embattled soldiers a boost in morale, as he arrived with the rarely used, Al-Qalb Al-Suqour Sahra’a Brigades – they are known for their desert camouflage uniforms.

In 2 days, the SAA took control of the imperative Hayyan Gas Fields; Oil Well 802; Wells 101, 102, 103, and 104; Khirbet Al-Tiyaas; and the villages of Jarrah and Hujjar. As a result of this operation, the SAA has secured the vital supply route on Palmyra-Homs Road that leads to the soldiers fighting in the Deir Ezzor Governorate. The loss of Jabal Al-Sha’ar for ISIS is the biggest setback they have faced in this conflict, due to the overwhelming number of fighters they lost and the failure to end the SAA’s presence in the deserts of east Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Suhail Hassan near Shaer gas field, Eastern Homs.
If only SAA had more men like him.






Leave the numbers, it has a very good point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530486767162777600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

> بشريات
> #ولاية_حمص
> كمين محكم على استراد حمص-تدمر لأسود الدولة الإسلامية يقتل عدد من الشبيحة واغتنام آليات



Ambush on Homs-Tadmur road, a number of Shabiha killed.



> #الحسكة #القامشلي #تل_علو
> 
> هلكى وجرحى في انفجار سيارة مفخخة في حاجز ملاحدة مليشياYPG الكردية في قرية فاتي على الطريق الدولي #القامشلي #الحسكة



Car bomb in Tel Alo near Qamishli, Hasakah province. YPG members killed and wounded.

Hadem_News | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Clashes in the city of Lattakia*
November 6, 2014





Lattakia Province: Sound of firing heard in the two areas of al- Ramel and al- Ghraf in the city of Lattakia caused by clashes between the regime forces supported by NDF against gunmen, where the clashes are still erupting between the two parties, information reported casualties on both sides.

The Islamic battalions targeted by tank and mortar shells places in Kefrayyah area with no information about casualties.

clashes in the city of Lattakia | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> *ISIS Suffers Their Biggest Setback in Syria; Jabal Al-Sha’ar Captured by the SAA*​The 18th Tank Brigade of the Syrian Arab Army’s 3rd Infantry Division, backed by the National Defense Forces and Liwaa Al-Qalb Al-Suqour Sahra’a (Syrian Arab Army Special Forces), have captured the remaining gas fields of Jabal Al-Sha’ar (Poet Mountains) in east Homs. This marks the 2nd time in 4 months that this mountain area in the Homs Governorate has been recaptured by SAA and their allies.
> 
> The operation that led to the capture of Jabal Al-Sha’ar was under the command of Colonel Suheil Al-Hassan of the Syrian Arab Army’s “Tiger Forces” – he would leave his position in Hama to his second-in-command, Captain Lu’ayy Sleitan. Col. Al-Hassan’s presence gave the embattled soldiers a boost in morale, as he arrived with the rarely used, Al-Qalb Al-Suqour Sahra’a Brigades – they are known for their desert camouflage uniforms.
> 
> In 2 days, the SAA took control of the imperative Hayyan Gas Fields; Oil Well 802; Wells 101, 102, 103, and 104; Khirbet Al-Tiyaas; and the villages of Jarrah and Hujjar. As a result of this operation, the SAA has secured the vital supply route on Palmyra-Homs Road that leads to the soldiers fighting in the Deir Ezzor Governorate. The loss of Jabal Al-Sha’ar for ISIS is the biggest setback they have faced in this conflict, due to the overwhelming number of fighters they lost and the failure to end the SAA’s presence in the deserts of east Homs.


WHoo haa.

That was basically just a raid. And funniest part that after the first raid and slaughter SAA did not learn anything and got slaughtered again in same exactly place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> WHoo haa.
> 
> That was basically just a raid. And funniest part that after the first raid and slaughter SAA did not learn anything and got slaughtered again in same exactly place.



Somehow I think IS prevented FSA and IF collapse by Assad's hand on Khan Sheikhun front. And took a large number of war booty from SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kurdish fighters regain villages northeastern Syria following clashes with ISIS

November 7, 2014

Qamishli, Syria* – On Thursday, the Kurdish forces of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) regained control of a number of villages and farms in Sere Kaniye (Ras al-Ain) of al-Hasakah province, northeastern Syria, after fierce battles against militants of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS).

The YPG-linked Media Center announced in an official statement what it described as “the liberation” of five villages, 23 farms and a strategic hill in the city of Sere Kaniye in the province of al-Hasakah, following fierce battles with IS militants.

“Our units (YPG) seized arms and ammunition, during the campaign initiated by the YPG forces on November 3, in the Sere Kaniye areas,” the YPG statement added. “Meanwhile, our units targeted the radical group’s militants who were digging trenches in the village of Rawiya.”

Also on Thursday, clashes renewed between Kurdish fighters of the YPG and militants of the Islamic State in the southern countryside of the city of Qamishli (Qamishlo), northeastern Syria, coinciding with the U.S.-led coalition warplanes bombing IS headquarters in the area.

Activists from the city of Qamishli told _ARA News_ that fierce clashes renewed between militants of the Islamic State and the YPG fighters near the town of Tel Hamees and the surrounding villages in the southern countryside of Qamishli.

In the meantime, speaking to _ARA News_ in the city of al-Hasakah, the civil rights activist Ahmed al-Husseini reported that the international coalition’s aircraft launched several raids on the Magloujah area in Mount Abdulaziz in the western countryside of the city of al-Hasakah, with the continuation of U.S. sorties over several IS-held towns in the province.

Kurdish fighters regain villages northeastern Syria following clashes with ISIS - ARA News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

* Clashes between IS and Assad forces continue around Farqlas, As-Sukhnah and Shaer and Hajjar gas fields in eastern Homs Province. Casualties in the latter side. (which most probably means Assad forces)

* IS ambushed a regime convoy coming to aid for Tiyas Airport from Tadmur on Palmyra-Homs road, killing 28 regime soldiers, destroying 3 tanks and 6 military vehicles.

https://www.masarpress.net/تنظيم-الدولة-يشتبك-مع-قوات-الأسد-في-ريف/

I excluded translation of some parts of the report, such as bombing in Waer district, Homs.

-----


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530760455044620288

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

30 Kurdish villages around Aleppo countryside give bayah to IS leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> 30 Kurdish villages around Aleppo countryside give bayah to IS leader.


voluntarily or forced?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> voluntarily or forced?



I cant know their hearts while sitting in Istanbul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> voluntarily or forced?



nothing is forced, but if you want to keep your head and body attached you have 1 choice, those aren't arabs I hear from their dialect so the chance of them really liking ISIS is very small.


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> nothing is forced, but if you want to keep your head and body attached you have 1 choice, those aren't arabs I hear from their dialect so the chance of them really liking ISIS is very small.


They don't look like they are under pressure


----------



## Alienoz_TR

#Syria Heavy clashes on #DeirEzZor- isle btw #Assad-forces &#IslamicState


#Syria #Daraa Rebels attack army bases at outskirts of Sheikh Miskin


#Syria #Daraa Rebels shelling Palace of Rustom Ghazali (leading head of #Assad-regime) east of Shaykh Miskin

Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter

Rustum Ghazaleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530703147560222722
1:12 ratio. Kurds are real monsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530703147560222722
> 1:12 ratio. Kurds are real monsters.


Really? then why Kobane is still under siege?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

K-Xeroid said:


> Really? then why Kobane is still under siege?


It is photoshop and green screens as some Kurds on Twitter claim  when that kidnapped western reporter was reporting from ayn al-Islam they claimed that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

K-Xeroid said:


> Really? then why Kobane is still under siege?


These mountain goats always fabricate and make lies 
Specially when it's come to the number of deaths


----------



## atatwolf

*‘ISIS Sees Turkey as Its Ally': Former Islamic State Member Reveals Turkish Army Cooperation*

A former member of ISIS has revealed the extent to which the cooperation of the Turkish military and border forces allows the terrorist group, who now control large parts of Iraq and Syria, to travel through Turkish territory to reinforce fighters battling Kurdish forces.

A reluctant former communications technician working for Islamic State, going by the pseudonym ‘Sherko Omer’, who managed to escape the group, told _Newsweek_ that he travelled in a convoy of trucks as part of an ISIS unit from their stronghold in Raqqa, across Turkish border, through Turkey and then back across the border to attack Syrian Kurds in the city of Serekaniye in northern Syria in February, in order to bypass their defences.

“ISIS commanders told us to fear nothing at all because there was full cooperation with the Turks,” said Omer of crossing the border into Turkey, “and they reassured us that nothing will happen, especially when that is how they regularly travel from Raqqa and Aleppo to the Kurdish areas further northeast of Syria because it was impossible to travel through Syria as YPG controlled most parts of the Kurdish region.”

Newsweek Magazine is Back In Print 

Until last month, NATO member Turkey had blocked Kurdish fighters from crossing the border into Syria to aid their Syrian counterparts in defending the border town of Kobane. Speaking to Newsweek, Kurds in Kobane said that people attempting to carry supplies across the border were often shot at.

National Army of Syrian Kurdistan (YPG) spokesman Polat Can went even further, saying that Turkish forces were actively aiding ISIS. “There is more than enough evidence with us now proving that the Turkish army gives ISIS terrorists weapons, ammunitions and allows them to cross the Turkish official border crossings in order for ISIS terrorists to initiate inhumane attacks against the Kurdish people in Rojava [north-eastern Syria].”

Omer explained that during his time with ISIS, Turkey had been seen as an ally against the Kurds. “ISIS saw the Turkish army as its ally especially when it came to attacking the Kurds in Syria. The Kurds were the common enemy for both ISIS and Turkey. Also, ISIS had to be a Turkish ally because only through Turkey they were able to deploy ISIS fighters to northern parts of the Kurdish cities and towns in Syria.”

“ISIS and Turkey cooperate together on the ground on the basis that they have a common enemy to destroy, the Kurds,” he added.

While Newsweek was not able to independently verify Omer’s testimony, anecdotal evidence of Turkish forces turning a blind eye to ISIS activity has been mounting over the past month.

Omer, the son of a successful businessman in Iraqi Kurdistan, initially went to Syria to join the Free Syrian Army’s fight against Bashar al-Assad, but found himself sucked in to ISIS, unable to leave. He was given a job a communication technician, and worked at the ISIS communications bureau in Raqqa.

“I have connected ISIS field captains and commanders from Syria with people in Turkey on innumerable occasions,” said Omer.

“I rarely heard them speak in Arabic, and that was only when they talked to their own recruiters, otherwise, they mostly spoke in Turkish because the people they talked to were Turkish officials of some sorts because ISIS guys used to be very serious when they talked to them.”

Omer was then transferred to a battalion travelling to fight Kurdish forces in Serekaniya, north-eastern Syria, and describes travelling through Turkey in a convoy of trucks, staying at safehouses along the way, before crossing back into Syria at the Ceylanpinar border crossing.

Before crossing the border back into Syria, he says: “My ISIS commander reassured us once again that it was all going to be all right because cooperation had been made with the Turks. He frequently talked on the radio in Turkish.”

“While we tried to cross the Ceylanpinar border post, the Turkish soldiers' watchtower light spotted us. The commander quickly told us to stay calm, stay in position and not to look at the light. He talked on the radio in Turkish again and we stayed in our positions. Watchtower light then moved about 10 minutes later and the commander ordered us to move because the watchtower light moving away from us was the signal that we could safely cross the border into Serekaniye."

Once in Serekaniye, Omer says he surrendered to Kurdish forces when they attacked his camp. He was held for several months before his captors were convinced that he had not been a fighter in ISIS and had not taken part in violence.
http://www.newsweek.com/isis-and-tu...rds-former-isis-member-reveals-turkish-282920

Short commentry: 
There is no full cooperation as this article says but we do have lines of communication with ISIS. Otherwise we wouldn't be able to get our 50 hostages back. What is wrong with that? US also had lines of communcation with extremist in Afghanistan during Soviet period. Turkey doesn't supply ISIS but I think we made agreement about non-hostility. As long as ISIS doesn't attack us. We don't attack them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Few IS sources report that IS fighters destroyed 7 regime tanks near Jahar gas field and captured another 9 tanks. Couldnt verify the news from independent sources.

But found this one saying IS allowed Suheil Hassan "the Tiger" to move forward around gas fields in the desert, only to enter into the trap, causing many casualties on regime side.

هل يقضي "تنظيم الدولة" على أسطورة "النمر"؟ | الدرر الشامية


----------



## Bratva

*11 children killed in Syrian gov’t air strike*

*11 children killed in Syrian gov’t air strike | GulfNews.com*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Al- Nusra Front and the Islamic battalions advance in the town of Da’el in Daraa*
November 7, 2014

Daraa Province: The violent clashes between the regime forces against al- Nusra Front, the rebel and Islamic battalions are still erupting in the town of Da’el Town, and information reported an advancement from al- Nusra and the battalions where they seized the al- Zaffeh Bridge checkpoint in the town. The clashes resulted in death of 3 fighters from al- Nusra and battalions as well as casualties on the regime forces side.

The helicopters dropped barrel bombs on areas in the town of Tafas. The warplanes carried out 2 raids on the town of Ebtaa followed by shelling on the area. They also carried out 2 raids on the town of al- Sheikh Meskin killing a man and a woman.

A man from the town of al- Hrak tortured to death inside the regime’s jails. 4 fighters from al- Nusra Front died in clashes with the regime forces in al- Sheikh Meskin. A man from the town of Da’el died due to dropping barrel bombs on the town.

Al- Nusra Front and the Islamic battalions advance in the town of Da’el in Daraa | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

------

*HASAKAH PROVINCE*

Al- Hasakah Province: An IS militant blew up himself in a booby- trapped vehicle in Kri Fati area located between the International Road and village of Tal Alo where the governor of al- Jazira province Hmidi Dahham al- Hadi live in in the countryside of Ma’bada Town. The explosion resulted in death of 4 fighters from YPG at least while others were injured.

Source: SOHR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA destroys a 57mm artillery with TOW in west of Tell Hamad, near Sheikh Miskin, Daraa Province.






FSA destroys a Shilka with TOW in Tell Hamad, near Sheikh Miskin, Daraa Province.






#Syria #Daraa Rebels take control of Tell Hamad & army base below west of Shaykh Miskin

Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter


----------



## atatwolf

US air strike map:






Totally useless.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm back in action. TOW hit a SyAF aircraft (MIG-23?) on Aleppo Int. Airport.






FSA hit a Shilka with Konkurs TOW in Tell Hamad near Sheikh Miskin, Daraa Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Harakat Hazm back in action. TOW hit a SyAF aircraft (MIG-23?) on Aleppo Int. Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSA hit a Shilka with Konkurs TOW in Tell Hamad near Sheikh Miskin, Daraa Province.



Why don't they just hit the air bases with mortars? And the second video looks like a Kornet missile system to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hazzy997 said:


> Why don't they just hit the air bases with mortars? And the second video looks like a Kornet missile system to me.



Kornet has its sight under the launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

This pretty much explains the US policy in Syria. First arm the and then bomb them. From the beginning Syria was designed to be another Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530817738411749377
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530842076208844800


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Why don't they just hit the air bases with mortars?


Coz unlike Hamas and Hezbollah they dont have normal mortars.



> And the second video looks like a Kornet missile system to me.


Thats Konkurs.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Harakat Hazm back in action. TOW hit a SyAF aircraft (MIG-23?) on Aleppo Int. Airport.


Yes MiG-23. Before that they destroyed L-39.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit a regime tank with TOW in al-Sheikh Sandiyan, in Idlib countryside.






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1:12 ratio. Kurds are real monsters.



Their ratio is always between 1:10-15.... but you will only see videos. ISIS butchering Kurds not vice-versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

After a quick military operation by SAA - Tiger Forces and Special Missions Units Shaer gas field, Northeastern of Homs countryside, with many other locations around are back to the Homeland, and dozens of ISIS terrorists had been terminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Car bomb attack hit YPG-held checkpoint in northeastern Syria

November 8, 2014

Qamishli, Syria *– On Friday, a car bomb attack exploded beside one of the People’s Protection Units’ (YPG) checkpoints in the countryside of Chel Agha (Jawadiya) town in Hasakah province, northeastern Syria, local activists reported.

Speaking to _ARA News _in Chel Agha, media activist Ahmed Hussein said that a car loaded with explosives hit a YPG-held security checkpoint in the village of Gire Fati near Tel Alo area in southern Chel Agha Friday morning, causing casualties among the YPG fighters.

“Several YPG fighters were injured during the attack,” Hussein reported.

Kurdish activists accused the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) of being behind the attack, as the group tries to advance towards those areas which have been held by the Kurdish forces of the YPG for nearly two years following the withdrawal of the pro-Assad forces.

Meanwhile, the pro-regime air forces targeted with barrel bombs several locations and centers belonging to the Islamic State group in the vicinity of the town of Tel Hamees in the countryside of Qamishli on Friday.

No casualties were reported in Tel Hamees attacks.

Noteworthy, the southern countryside of Qamishli has recently witnessed continuous clashes between militants of the IS radical group and Kurdish fighters from the YPG.

Both groups have also been fighting for nearly a month in the vicinity of the town of Sere Kaniye (Ras al-Ain) west of Qamishli.

Car bomb attack hit YPG-held checkpoint in northeastern Syria - ARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Rebels kill 40 NDF fighters in Mount Hermon SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria*

(Zaman Al Wasl)- At least 40 militants loyal to Bashar al-Assad on Thursday were killed by Syrian rebels and al-Qaeda’s affiliates in villages of Mount Hermon (Jabal al-Sheikh), reliable sources said.

Zaman al-Wasl reporter quoted field sourcesas saying, 40 fighters of the National Defence Forces have been killed in Beit Tima, Hor and Hasno villages.

Syrian regime forces backed by Hezbollah fighters and NDF militia waged on Tuesday a heavy offensive on villages of Mount Hermon , but al-Qaeda Syria’s wing the Nusra Front backed by hardline Islamist groups have thwarted the attack, inflicting large losses among the militants ranks.

Activists said most of deaths were from Druze sect what sparked outrage within the sect strongholds in Mount Hermon .

Meanwhile, regime forces have moved back due to the sudden losses, sources said.

Rebels kill 40 NDF fighters in Mount Hermon SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria

Confirmed by SOHR


> Reef Dimashq province : 31 fighters from regime forces and NDF killed during clashes against Islamic battalions and Jabhat al-Nusra in an attempt to stop the second party from advancing towards Damascus. clashes took place around al-Shekh mount, what killed no less than 14 Islamic fighters.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*HASAKAH PROVINCE*

* YPG advance around Ras al-Ain.

* 9 YPG killed around Ras al-Ain, in addition to the YPG members killed recently related to SVBIED attack.

* YPG threatened conscription evaders with harsh measures.

https://www.masarpress.net/مليشيا-حزب-الاتحاد-تتقدم-وتنظيم-الدول/


----------



## 500

Rebels capture Tal Hamad. Now Sheikh Maskin blockade is totally broken.


----------



## DizuJ

ISIL leader trapped in rubble


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> *HASAKAH PROVINCE*
> 
> * YPG advance around Ras al-Ain.
> 
> * 9 YPG killed around Ras al-Ain, in addition to the YPG members killed recently related to SVBIED attack.
> 
> * YPG threatened conscription evaders with harsh measures.
> 
> https://www.masarpress.net/مليشيا-حزب-الاتحاد-تتقدم-وتنظيم-الدول/


Ypg/Pkk terrorists are committing genocide on families that refuse to give their sons. They have massacred several Turkmen and Arabs.


----------



## usernameless

ebray said:


> ISIL leader trapped in rubble


Can anyone summarize what they were talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> Ypg/Pkk terrorists are committing genocide on families that refuse to give their sons. They have massacred several Turkmen and Arabs.



60+ Turkish origin people incl. women and children were killed by YPG in Qamishli.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> 60+ Turkish origin people incl. women and children were killed by YPG in Qamishli.


They will pay for this. Mark my words. I'm phuckin pissed.


----------



## 1000

usernameless said:


> Can anyone summarize what they were talking about?



They gonna aid him and return him to his family because they are good people he says, they should kill him instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> They gonna aid him and return him to his family because they are good people he says, they should kill him instead


That's just for the camera. They'll just probably shoot a bullet to his head right after camera is off. One does not simply let an IS terrorist go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

ebray said:


> ISIL leader trapped in rubble


who is it that has captured him, SAA, FSA or the Kurds ?


----------



## gau8av

epic smile @ 2:38 LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS T-72 blew up YPG militants at the end of the video. Ayn al-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531086485458386944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531078842895843328


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS T-72 blew up YPG militants at the end of the video. Ayn al-Arab.


How many killed?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> How many killed?



Dunno.

Check twitter. There are lotsa photos of rotting corpses of PKK. You may like it.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Check twitter. There are lotsa photos of rotting corpses of PKK. You may like it.


Which hash tag do you look on?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS killed a number of YPG in Kewa Shalah village near Ras al-Ain, Hasakah Province.



> #مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | تنظيم الدولة يقتل عددا من مليشيا حزب الاتحاد في محيط قرية كوع شلاح بريف رأس العين



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter



atatwolf said:


> Which hash tag do you look on?



I saw at least two.

#عين_الإسلام


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Check twitter. There are lotsa photos of rotting corpses of PKK. You may like it.


Only sick people like pics of dead corpses. I also get happy when I hear an IS terrorist is dead, but I don't 'rejoice' on their corpses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> Only sick people like pics of dead corpses. I also get happy when I hear an IS terrorist is dead, but I don't 'rejoice' on their corpses.



You gonna teach me moral values or what? Seeing dead people isnt shocking, get used to it. 

Difference between the corpse in real life and the corpse in JPEG, former stinks where you wouldnt go 10 meter near it; and flies and worms swarm the body after a while which make you puke.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> You gonna teach me moral values or what? Seeing dead people isnt shocking, get used to it.
> 
> Difference between the corpse in real life and the corpse in JPEG, former stinks where you wouldnt go 10 meter near it; and flies and worms swarm the body after a while which make you puke.


No moral lessons. Just wanted to point out that a normal person doesn't get happy with pics of corpses, even if it belongs to enemy. But you support IS after all, what can I say? Maybe it is normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Only sick people like pics of dead corpses. I also get happy when I hear an IS terrorist is dead, but I don't 'rejoice' on their corpses.


Says the guy from a country that still has public executions and the people gather around to look at it like it is a circus act:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ystJouO1ans/TbA4pGRPtiI/AAAAAAAADjk/Wq4ObqhdAM8/s1600/Public Hanging Shiraz Iran.jpg

No, this is not in IS but in Iran!

Farsi hypocrisy wants to make me throw up since you have such a blind spot about it



Alienoz_TR said:


> You gonna teach me moral values or what? Seeing dead people isnt shocking, get used to it.
> 
> Difference between the corpse in real life and the corpse in JPEG, former stinks where you wouldnt go 10 meter near it; and flies and worms swarm the body after a while which make you puke.



This Serpetine guy said in another forum that Turkey should go over to the Swiss model  Just imagine how he imagines Iran and hence having the guts to give morality lessons to others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Says the guy from a country that still has public executions and the people gather around to look at it like it is a circus act:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ystJouO1ans/TbA4pGRPtiI/AAAAAAAADjk/Wq4ObqhdAM8/s1600/Public Hanging Shiraz Iran.jpg
> No, this is not in IS but in Iran!
> Farsi hypocrisy wants to make me throw up since you have such a blind spot about it


You are just out of argument and these rants are useless. I stated a very simple fact about rejoicing over dead corpses. Don't bring these ridiculous excuses.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> You are just out of argument and these rants are useless. I stated a very simple fact about rejoicing over dead corpses. Don't bring these ridiculous excuses.



PKK terrorists dead, dont beat yourself over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Regime lost Mbarkat village in #Hama today together with a number of NDF militants who have been captured including a commander.#Syria

Paradoxy (@Paradoxy13) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS militants killed 8 regime soldiers incl. 3 officers in Farqlas, eastern Homs countryside.



> ‫#‏عاجل‬: مقتل 8 عناصر للنظام بينهم ثلاثة ضباط بعد استهداف عناصر تنظيم الدولة لمفرزة الأمن العسكري في مدينة الفرقلس بريف حمص الشرقي
> ‫#‏أورينت‬ ‫#‏حمص‬



‫Orient - أورينت - #عاجل: مقتل 8 عناصر للنظام بينهم ثلاثة... | Facebook‬


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> PKK terrorists dead, dont beat yourself over it.


Why should I beat myself over it? I don't give a crap about PKK.
At least I don't use IS propaganda sources which say they kill millions of Assad forces everyday to feel good or over-confident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS captured a number of villages in the south of Ras al-Ain and killed 9 YPG.

#مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | تنظيم الدولة يسيطر على عدة قرى جنوب رأس العين ويقتل 9 عناصر من مليشيا حزب الاتحاد

وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

seems like people no longer read Kobane thread so I stick to here.

Clashes continued between ISIS and YPG between Souq al-Hal and al-Haj Rashad mosque in Ein al-Arab Kobane, and in the western section of the city. ISIS bombarded the emigrants camp near Tal Sh'er west of the city, what killed 2 and wounded 4 others ( including children ).

Clashes continued between ISIS and YPG... - Syrian Observatory for Human Rights | Facebook

Trusted sources reported to SOHR that the YPG advanced near al-Haj Rashad and al-Baladia areas in Ein al-Arab Kobane after violent clashes against ISIS, led to death of 13 ISIS and killed and wounded 6 YPG. Clashes continue in many fronts in the city. Reports that YPG targeted 2 motorcycles for the IS on the road between Kobane and Jarablis, reports of killing 4 ISIS.

about 20 fighters fell in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and the YPG advances in the area | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights



Reliable sources informed SOHR that U.S. led coalition warplanes targeted an IS position in the city of Kobani. Al- Khansaa School area located between the municipality building and Azadi Square in the city of Kobani has witnessed mutual firing between YPG and IS fighters.


Violent clashes are erupting between YPG and IS militants in the southern countryside of Ras al- Ayn amid mutual bombardment between the two sides. the clashes resulted in death of 2 fighters from YPG and casualties on IS side.

Clashes erupts in the two cities of Ras al- Ayn and Kobani | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531147297300951040


----------



## atatwolf

The PKK / YPG terrorist are getting a very hard beating. ISIS released tons of pictures of dead Kurds. PKK / YPG are going to be burried tengri willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

atatwolf said:


> The PKK / YPG terrorist are getting a very hard beating. ISIS released tons of pictures of dead Kurds. PKK / YPG are going to be burried tengri willing.



The turkic God tengri is a huge faggot. And when this war is over we're gonna exact bloody revenge on tengri, ravage his body like no tomorrow, and then feed him to the dogs. lol


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531168223723790337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531177375984533504


----------



## atatwolf

ResurgentIran said:


> The turkic God tengri is a huge faggot. And when this war is over we're gonna exact bloody revenge on tengri, ravage his body like no tomorrow, and then feed him to the dogs. lol


Too much hate. You need take pills for it since it can't be healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels control Nawa-Sheikh Miskin road and destroyed a military vehicle.


> #مسار_بـرس | عاجـل | #درعا | الثوار يسيطرون على حاجز لقوات الأسد على طريق نوى - الشيخ مسكين ويدمرون عربة عسكرية




Renewed clashes between rebels and Assad forces in Qalamun fields.


> #مسار_بـرس | #ريف_دمشق | تجدد الاشتباكات بين الثوار وقوات الأسد في جرود القلمون


وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Video: Rebels liberated Tall Um Havran near Nawa, Daraa Province.






During the latest assault, rebels liberated remaining pockets in Nawa and areas surrounding Nawa, such as Tall Um Havran, Tal al-Hish and Tal Harfush.



> 1- تل أم حوران
> 2-تل الهش
> 3-كتيبة الكونكورس
> 4-سرية الحرفوش
> 5-الأمن العسكري
> 6-كتيبة الدبابات
> مدينة "نوى" محررة بالكامل بفضل الله ..


----------



## Syrian Lion

SyAF Su-24M2, and Su-22M4 attack bombers destroyed an estimated number of 200 ISIS vehicles to the East of al-Sha`er gas field.

The Syrian attack bombers took off from T-4 air base, al-Shou`irat air base, and Hama military airport.

The location where ISIS vehicles were destroyed is called al-Jizal valley.

The convoy was spotted by one of SyAF pilots, where he notified SyAF command. The Command on the other hand dispatched number of attack bombers and took care of the threat.


_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Spend baby, spend.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531392480064061440
Last remaining pockets in Daraa province where regime is resisting are 
- Izra, 
- Sanamein, 
- Khirbet Ghazalah and 
- some districts within Daraa City.


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*KRG Kurds MAKE FIRST DENT IN KOBANI*

KRG forces who arrived a week ago to defend Kobani have halted several Islamic State assaults and prevented the arrival of militant reinforcements but have yet to tilt the balance on the battlefield, according to officials in the besieged Syrian city.
Backed by Syrian Kurdish fighters, the KRG forces known as Peshmerga have launched counteroffensives to drive the militants out of Kobani, Shoresh Hesen, spokesman for the Syrian Kurdish militia fighting in the city, said Thursday. The arrival of the Peshmerga with their heavy weaponry also helped to significantly boost morale on the ground, officials in Kobani said.
Still, the 150-strong force has yet to make a breakthrough in the battle, Kurdish fighters and officials said, raising the possibility that the mission to help defend the small but strategically important city could evolve into a grinding campaign. 
(Further reading: Obama wrote secret letter to Iran’s Khamenei about fighting Islamic State).
“There has been no radical change on the ground yet,” said Brig. Gen. Halgord Hekmat, spokesman for the Peshmerga Ministry in Hewlêr, capital of the Kurdistan Regional Government in KRG. “But the battle is moving from a defensive to an attacking phase.”
In a telephone interview Thursday, he cited the unfamiliar terrain and close-combat urban warfare as challenges faced by Iraqi Kurdish fighters more accustomed to guerrilla attacks and defending long internal borders in their neighboring homeland.
Thursday’s war-front assessments contrast with last week’s triumphant Peshmerga entry to Syria, which raised expectations that the fight backed by U.S.-led airstrikes against Islamic State would rapidly shift to help secure Kobani.
While the Peshmerga contingent are coordinating heavy weaponry and artillery strikes, bolstering Syrian Kurds’ ability to resist and attack Islamic State, KRG Kurds are mostly behind the front lines. 
Analyst Salih Akyurek said the fanfare that greeted their deployment created unrealistic expectations of an imminent shift in Kobani and stressed that the limited force—backed by U.S. air power—isn’t sufficient to drive the militants from the city on Turkey’s border. 
“It will be difficult to tip the balance on the ground with mere fire power,” said Mr. Akyurek, a former Turkish army colonel and researcher at the Wise Men Center for Strategic Studies in Ankara. “Without additional personnel on the ground, they can only protect their current position. It seems unrealistic to expect the weapons brought by the Peshmerga to achieve what U.S. airstrikes could not.”
Witnesses on the Turkey-Syria border said Kobani had been relatively calm in the past two days. Islamic State’s heavy shelling of the region as the Peshmerga crossed into Kobani last week seemed to have subsided, they said.
The deployment from South Kurdistan also heralded the opening of a corridor from Turkey into Kobani, which also started a trickle of military aid—a measure the Ankara government has and continues to resist. The Iraqi Kurdish regional government in Hewlêr delivered a couple truckloads of ammunition that clandestinely crossed into Syria via Turkey late Wednesday, according to the Peshmerga Ministry in South Kurdistan and local officials in Kobani.
“If the Peshmerga hadn’t arrived, we would have suffered much heavier losses,” said Mr. Hesen of the Syrian Kurdish militia known as YPG. “But we still need more heavy weaponry and ammunition to hasten the move from defense to attack.”
Kurdish officials also reiterated their call for more attacks on Islamic State targets to choke off the militant siege of Kobani. Late Wednesday, the U.S. Central Command said it continued airstrikes near the border city. 
Despite the broadening campaign backed by the U.S. and KRG Kurds, Islamic State has proved resilient and remained defiant. 
Kobani official Idres Nassan claimed that Kurdish forces had halted several Islamic State advances. Hundreds of Islamic State fighters have been killed, Kurdish officials said, even though they were unable to provide precise figures.
“We know they have suffered heavy losses, possibly hundreds have been killed over the past week,” said Khaled Barkal, vice president of the Kobani administration. “We should expect news of some victories soon.”

wsj.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531404526847139840
IS killed 4 soldiers of Assad forces at the east entrance of Tadmur/Palmyra.


> #مسار_بـرس | #حمص | تنظيم الدولة يقتل 4 عناصر من قوات الأسد خلال اشتباكات على مدخل تدمر الشرقي




IS killed 2 YPG in the east of Ayn al-Arab.


> #مسار_بـرس | #حلب | تنظيم الدولة يقتل عنصرين من مليشيا حزب الاتحاد خلال اشتباكات شرق مدينة عين عرب




وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nawa-Sheikh Miskin road under rebel control.






Rebels gained control of Tank battalion in Hajajiah near Nawa.






Sanamain is where the regime soldiers in Nawa have reportedly fled to today. #Daraa #Syria

Reports all regime’s 5th Division officers in Izraa, #Daraa have fled leaving recruits behind after regime failed to send reinforcements.

Paradoxy (@Paradoxy13) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels in Tell Hamad where they took a Shilka as ganimah.






Rebels found a Hezbollah flag in Sheikh Miskin after they repelled the assault.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS militants killed 5 shabiha militants on Salamiyah-Ithriya road.


> #مسار_بـرس | #حماة | تنظيم الدولة يدمر آلية عسكرية ويقتل 5 عناصر من مليشيات الشبيحة على طريق السلمية - أثريا




Rebels took over Zabdean in the east of Damascus countryside and killed a number of Assad forces.


> #مسار_بـرس | #ريف_دمشق | كتائب الثوار تستعيد السيطرة على مواقع في بلدة زبدين وتقتل عددا من قوات الأسد



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter

Many casualties reported amongst regime forces as the opposition regain control of Htaita Jarash & Zibdin’s fields. #Damascus #Syria

Opposition forces carried out an attack on the Dallak CP in Salamyiah, #Hama killing Colonel Khudur al-Hamwi & 3 other regime militants.

Paradoxy (@Paradoxy13) on Twitter


----------



## Serpentine

Handarat, Northern Aleppo 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=285053055025206





Breaking: Coalition jets bombed Al-Nusra terrorist positions in Dayrful, northeast of Homs city at least 8 times.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Days ago, some of Hezbollah special forces securing Ashura ceremonies in Beirut:












Meanwhile in Golan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm hits a 14.5mm gun with TOW in Aleppo. Our guy wore a jacket this time, it must be getting cold in Aleppo.






Rebels captured a number of BTR, BMP, artillery pieces and various ammunition from fleeing Assad forces, especially in Brigade 112 base near Nawa.






















Looks like whole SAA inventory is waiting to be collected by visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit a regime tank with Konkurs TOW near Khirbet Solas on Jabal Turkman, Lattakia Province. And pounded regime positions with mortars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nusra announced that they managed to kill 100 officers and soldiers in Idlib. Plus they destroyed tanks and vehicles in Tall Mastumah at the end of October.

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مقتل أكثر من 100 من ضباط وجنود... - justpaste.it

---

There is a video on youtube where rebels show Druze bodies recently killed in Damascus countryside.

---

Firqa 16 bombards regime positions in Sayfat, near Aleppo.






IF blew up a regime building in Amariyya, in Aleppo.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

K.T. McFARLAND: Desperate for a deal with Iran - Washington Times


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Maaloula Slowly Recovers as Devastation Persists for 6 Months since Terrorist Invasion*​
Six months after the US-backed F$A terrorists - aided by militants from the al-Qaeda-affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra (Nusra Front) - invaded the serene mountain town of Maaloula in Syria's Qalamoun mountainous region, signs of the town's devastation still persist till today. Many ancient religious centers have suffered considerable damage by the fighting between the terrorists and the Syrian Army.

Maaloula is a pilgrimage site for Christians worldwide. It is one of the few towns in the world that still speak Aramaic.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SAA in Shaer Gas Plant.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*The fruits of democracy planted by AKP and GCC terrorism 
*​*BBC conducts an interview with a 13-year-old boy and his mother about the boy's recent aspirations to become a fighter in the ranks of the Wahhabi terrorist group, the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS). The boy lives with his mother in Turkey. He had watched Jihadist propaganda videos and also chatted with ISIL militants online.
*​*




*​


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*U.S. and allied coalition warplanes attacks IS positions in Kobani, while clashes erupt in Ras al- Ayn city*

Reliable sources reported to SOHR that U.S. and allied coalition warplanes carried out 3 strikes targeting IS positions near the Cultural Center in the city of Kobani, information reported casualties on IS side.

YPG and Peshmerga forces shelled IS positions in the east and southwest of Kobani coincided with launching more than 13 mortar shells by IS militants on areas in the city, while sporadic clashes and mutual firing are taking place between the two parties in al- Haj Rashad mosque area and in south of the city.

_*Al- Hasakah Province*_: Violent clashes are erupting between YPG and IS fighters in Rasem al- Hjir in the southwest of the city of Ras al- Ayn, and YPG fighters also targeted some IS vehicles in the area leading to destroy them, information reported casualties on IS side.

U.S. and allied coalition warplanes attacks IS positions in Kobani, while clashes erupt in Ras al- Ayn city | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> *The fruits of democracy planted by AKP and GCC terrorism
> *​*BBC conducts an interview with a 13-year-old boy and his mother about the boy's recent aspirations to become a fighter in the ranks of the Wahhabi terrorist group, the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS). The boy lives with his mother in Turkey. He had watched Jihadist propaganda videos and also chatted with ISIL militants online.
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


His mother doesn't say the bullshit you mention above the video you posted. Assadi terrorism has ruined the youth of Syria. He should have stepped down like a man instead of massacring his own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

atatwolf said:


> His mother doesn't say the bullshit you mention above the video you posted. Assadi terrorism has ruined the youth of Syria. He should have stepped down like a man instead of massacring his own people.


what are you talking about?

oh you have great logic, couple of people want him gone, thus he must have stepped down... great logic you have, that means every country in this world should have a new leader every single day... because every day the leader will have some people ask him to leave...

Syrian youth was living well, in peace and rich in love... now when the akp terrorism came and akp supported and armed terrorists in Syria, those terrorists brainwashed them....

why don't you leave Syria for Syrians... enough of your BS... if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago... something you people refuse to accept the reality and truth... Alasad is nothing... Syrians are fighting for their country from terrorists invasion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> oh you have great logic, couple of people want him gone, thus he must have stepped down... great logic you have, that means every country in this world should have a new leader every single day... because every day the leader will have some people ask him to leave...
> 
> Syrian youth was living well, in peace and rich in love... now when the akp terrorism came and akp supported and armed terrorists in Syria, those terrorists brainwashed them....
> 
> why don't you leave Syria for Syrians... enough of your BS... if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago... something you people refuse to accept the reality and truth... Alasad is nothing... Syrians are fighting for their country from terrorists invasion...


The Syrian mother of the child in the video you posted was talking about Assadi terrorism. So far as I know we don't fund mass murderer Assad and his degenerate terrorist family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

atatwolf said:


> The Syrian mother of the child in the video you posted was talking about Assadi terrorism. So far as I know we don't fund mass murderer Assad and his degenerate terrorist family.



AKP terrorists fund I$I$ and Alqaeda in Syria, everyone knows that, but you however don't want to wake up and see the bitter truth...
plus the mother was talking about her son fighting with ISIS and she said she doesn't mind, now I don't know where you are having trouble understanding the video??


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> AKP terrorists fund I$I$ and Alqaeda in Syria, everyone knows that, but you however don't want to wake up and see the bitter truth...
> plus the mother was talking about her son fighting with ISIS and she said she doesn't mind, now I don't know where you are having trouble understanding the video??


Again... The mother was complaining about the mass murderer ASSad. Because of fools like you who support mass murderers, Syrian youth are forced to join ISIS to defeat a tyrant, mass murder, criminal and a genocidal maniac called Assad. Are you trying to say Turkey is funding Assad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> AKP terrorists fund I$I$ and Alqaeda in Syria, everyone knows that, but you however don't want to wake up and see the bitter truth...
> plus the mother was talking about her son fighting with ISIS and she said she doesn't mind, now I don't know where you are having trouble understanding the video??



Just couple of days back, Assad army barrel bombed nearly 2 dozen school children. How is your army better than ISIS ? Both are two sides of same coij

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> Just couple of days back, Assad army barrel bombed nearly 2 dozen school children. How is your army better than ISIS ? Both are two sides of same coij


that is complete BS... the F$A terrorists hit mortar shells on schools everyday... and F$A terrorists bombed school and killed school kids on daily basis, and the last attack was in Qaboun, an area where the government has oversight of, basically a government controlled area... 

it is funny, you think F$A terrorists have done nothing, should I remind of the 45 kids that were killed in Homs last month?? 

get your BS out of here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

atatwolf said:


> Again... The mother was complaining about the mass murderer ASSad. Because of fools like you who support mass murderers, Syrian youth are forced to join ISIS to defeat a tyrant, mass murder, criminal and a genocidal maniac called Assad. Are you trying to say Turkey is funding Assad?


where do you get that Turkey funds Alasad? you are a joke... AKP fund I$I$ terrorists and supplies them with weapons, again the whole world knows that... you just dont want to see the reality you want to stay in your happy lala land...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Earlier today, 5 nuclear engineers were killed by unknown assailants in the city of Al-Tal in the Rif Dimashq Governorate. The men were traveling to their research facility for work when a gunman opened fire on the bus, killing all 5 men. The Syrian security forces have not identified any suspects in this crime, but local civilians are working with the authorities to capture the culprits.

The 5 nuclear scientists killed at Al-Tal today:

1. Nizar Al-Samal
2. Kamaal Al-Sawaadi
3. ‘Abdo ‘Ayyoun
4. Nadaal Ghazi
5. Mojahoul Al-‘Issam

more evidence that F$A terrorists work for the west and Israel, the west is known to assassinating scientists and scholars that work for their country's development... F$A are nothing but terrorists... they are against anything related to education... they only love eating human flesh and killing innocent civilians for their terrorists agenda..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ




----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> where do you get that Turkey funds Alasad? you are a joke... AKP fund I$I$ terrorists and supplies them with weapons, again the whole world knows that... you just dont want to see the reality you want to stay in your happy lala land...


The mother of the Syrian kid in the video you posted wasn't talking about ISIS but about mass murderer ASSad who drops barrel bombs on women and children. Do you support these genocides?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

atatwolf said:


> The mother of the Syrian kid in the video you posted wasn't talking about ISIS but about mass murderer ASSad who drops barrel bombs on women and children. Do you support these genocides?


I don't think the mother even mentioned barrel bombs, but anyways, I don't support genocide like you do against the Syrian people... you support terrorism and terrorists killing Syrians.. and those barrel bombs are falling on the heads of coward terrorists, hiding in cities and using people as human shields....

now the main point of that video is to see what AKP terrorism has done to Syrians... Syrians were living in peace until terrorists started going to Turkey to enter Syria... the whole world knows that AKP funds and trains I$I$...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> that is complete BS... the F$A terrorists hit mortar shells on schools everyday... and F$A terrorists bombed school and killed school kids on daily basis, and the last attack was in Qaboun, an area where the government has oversight of, basically a government controlled area...
> 
> it is funny, you think F$A terrorists have done nothing, should I remind of the 45 kids that were killed in Homs last month??
> 
> get your BS out of here...



What a shameless person you are. Defending every atrocity of your shameless Assad. That's why you are in mess today.

If Terrorist kills women and children, Does Assad army has to kill and rape them as well ? What a great logic you used Bravo. 

And you know what is BS? your common sense, go couple of pages back, you will find the source of those children killed by Barrel bombs !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> I don't think the mother even mentioned barrel bombs, but anyways, I don't support genocide like you do against the Syrian people... you support terrorism and terrorists killing Syrians.. and those barrel bombs are falling on the heads of coward terrorists, hiding in cities and using people as human shields....
> 
> *now the main point of that video is to see what AKP terrorism has done to Syrians... Syrians were living in peace until terrorists started going to Turkey to enter Syria... the whole world knows that AKP funds and trains I$I$*...



Pay back is a biatch, huh. Do you remeber what Syria did with turkey not so long ago ?

"From early 1979 to 1999 Syria had provided valuable safe havens to PKK in the region of Beqaa Valley. However, after the undeclared war between Turkey and Syria, Syria placed restrictions on PKK activity on its soil. Turkey was expecting positive developments in its cooperation with Syria in the long term, but even during the course of 2005, there were PKK operatives of Syrian nationality operating in Turkey"

You sow what you reap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> Pay back is a biatch, huh. Do you remeber what Syria did with turkey not so long ago ?
> 
> "From early 1979 to 1999 Syria had provided valuable safe havens to PKK in the region of Beqaa Valley. However, after the undeclared war between Turkey and Syria, Syria placed restrictions on PKK activity on its soil. Turkey was expecting positive developments in its cooperation with Syria in the long term, but even during the course of 2005, there were PKK operatives of Syrian nationality operating in Turkey"
> 
> You sow what you reap.


you're right pay back is a bitch do you remember what Turkey did to Armenians? 

you logic is messed up, Hafez is dead if you want revenge then go take it from him... don't kill over 200k Syrians for that... and destroy the country for that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> What a shameless person you are. Defending every atrocity of your shameless Assad. That's why you are in mess today.
> 
> If Terrorist kills women and children, Does Assad army has to kill and rape them as well ? What a great logic you used Bravo.
> 
> And you know what is BS? your common sense, go couple of pages back, you will find the source of those children killed by Barrel bombs !


you're sick person indeed... you pretend to care about Syrians but ignore who is really causing the death of Syrians... compare Syrians 2010 and now... Syrians were living in peace, it wasn't until F$A terrorists came.. and again don't ignore all the school bombings and university bombings done by your beloved F$A terrorists....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Bratva said:


> What a shameless person you are. Defending every atrocity of your shameless Assad. That's why you are in mess today.
> 
> If Terrorist kills women and children, Does Assad army has to kill and rape them as well ? What a great logic you used Bravo.
> 
> And you know what is BS? your common sense, go couple of pages back, you will find the source of those children killed by Barrel bombs !


He is a disgusting piece of dirt. Pdf should allow this kind of propaganda. He is a mouth piece of mass murderer Assad and is constantly spreading lies about others and justifying Assad's crimes against women and children. @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> I don't think the mother even mentioned barrel bombs, but anyways, I don't support genocide like you do against the Syrian people... you support terrorism and terrorists killing Syrians.. and those barrel bombs are falling on the heads of coward terrorists, hiding in cities and using people as human shields....
> 
> now the main point of that video is to see what AKP terrorism has done to Syrians... Syrians were living in peace until terrorists started going to Turkey to enter Syria... the whole world knows that AKP funds and trains I$I$...


I don't have to to respond to lies. You think if I spread enough lies about others, they won't focus on Assad's crimes on his population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*IS recalls dozens of fighters in order to fight in Kobani*

Cross- cutting sources informed SOHR that IS recalled yesterday dozens of fighters from its posts located near the Syrian- Turkish border in the northern eastern countryside of Aleppo and gathered them in headquarter in the city of al- Bab, then sent them today in a sequential batches to the city of Manbej as preliminary stage in order to send them to participate in the fighting in the city of Kobani.


SHOR had been informed in October 24 in this year that IS had brought more fighters to the city of Ayn al- Arab from its held- towns and cities of Aleppo, al- Raqqa, Deir Ezzor and al- Hasakah due to the heavy casualties caused by the clashes with YPG and U.S.- led coalition air strikes. The same sources informed SOHR that IS bodies were on the ground in some streets. Sources from the countryside of Aleppo, al- Hasakah and Deir Ezzor reported to SOHR that IS becomes depending on fighters who do not have experience of combat and who newly joined the training camps, where they send them within the military enhancement sent to the city of Kobani.



Meanwhile, SOHR could document in the last three days of last October the death of 100 militants who came from the two provinces of Aleppo and al- Raqqa in order to fight YPG in the city of Kobani and its vicinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> where do you get that Turkey funds Alasad? you are a joke... AKP fund I$I$ terrorists and supplies them with weapons, again the whole world knows that... you just dont want to see the reality you want to stay in your happy lala land...



Repeating over the same lies won't make them reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> you're sick person indeed... you pretend to care about Syrians but ignore who is really causing the death of Syrians... compare Syrians 2010 and now... Syrians were living in peace, it wasn't until F$A terrorists came.. and again don't ignore all the school bombings and university bombings done by your beloved F$A terrorists....



Me a sick person? First you are in America, second you seems to be posting under influence of Hashish son. The real people who started all this mess was Assad army and Shabiha who suppressed the civilian protests in Homs, Aleppo in 2011. By suppressing you cross all the lines, Sniping the civilians, raping their women,killing indiscriminately. If you are supporting all this atrocities. You are one hell of a psycho. 

FSA terrorists are syrians and Army deserters who couldn't go with the killings of unarmed civilians. If you don't have courage to acknowledge this shameful act about your own army, then you must be a person who takes pride in such killings ! Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kurdi

"Zahran Alloush is the military leader of the largest militant group in Syria, known as the Islamic Front, a conglomerate of several ex-FSA and other Salafist brigades with a total of around 60,000 fighters. He recently stated in a press conference that his group views itself as responsible for liberating Kobanê from all Kurds belonging to PKK and PYD, as he considers them allies of the Syrian government, and from the Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) terrorist group. ISIL is now engaged in heavy fighting in Kobanê against Kurdish fighters, many of whom belong to YPG, which is affiliated with PKK."


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS shot down a regime MIG-21 in eastern Hama countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

American plan on partitioning of Syria.


----------



## Ceylal

Alienoz_TR said:


> American plan on partitioning of Syria.
> 
> View attachment 149012


Bush Jr. plan being implemented. It is not just Syria, the whole area will be paint brushed. No country born from the Sykes-Picot treaty, will be immune.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> American plan on partitioning of Syria.
> 
> View attachment 149012


Kurdish region should be limited to Iraq IMHO.

Also Kirkuk and Musul should be given back.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is attacking again Regime forces in the vicinity of Shaer gas plant near Tadmur/Palmyra. Reports, several vehicles of regime were destoyed, a number of killed and wounded among regime forces.


> ريف حمص الشرقي | 10-11-2014 |
> اشتباكات عنيفة بين تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية و قوات النظام في محيط حقل شاعر , و أنباء عن تدمير عدة آليات للنظام و قتل و جرح عدد كبير من العناصر .



‫ريف حمص الشرقي | 10-11-2014 |اشتباكات... - تنسيقية الثورة في مدينة تدمر | Facebook‬




> #مسار_بـرس | #حمص | تنظيم الدولة يدمر دبابة خلال اشتباكات مع قوات الأسد في محيط جبل الشاعر



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS killed 2 regime soldiers in Hawija Sakhr in Deir ez-Zor.


> #مسار_بـرس | #دير_الزور | تنظيم الدولة يقتل عنصرين من قوات الأسد خلال اشتباكات في منطقة حويجة صكر




Clashes between IS and YPG in the village of Bakarat, in north of Yaroubiya.


> #مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | اشتباكات بين تنظيم الدولة ومليشيا حزب الاتحاد في قرية بكارة شمال مدينة اليعربية



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter


----------



## atatwolf

Hunted down and brought to justice:

*ISIS CLAIMS PKK LEADER BAHOZ ERDAL KILLED IN KOBANI*

Agencies
Updated : 10.11.2014 18:46:32
Published : 10.11.2014 17:41:12






ISTANBUL — Fehman Hüseyin, one of the main leaders of PKK's armed branch HPG, was killed by ISIS militants in Kobani, according to media sources close to ISIS.

Hüseyin, also known as Doctor Bahoz Erdal, was in Kobani to give support to YPG forces -- PKK's Syrian offshoot-- when he was killed by ISIS militants, the sources say.

PKK administration in Northern Iraq's Qandil Mountain reportedly instructed to cover up Hüseyin's death.

Hüseyin is a Syrian Kurd who studied medicine at university – thus nicknamed 'Doctor' – in Damascus. Following PKK's leader Abdullah Öcalan's capture in 1999, he shared the leadership of the terrorist organization with Murat Karayılan and Cemil Bayık, commanding the armed branch HPG particularly. He is also the alleged leader of TAK group, which is claimed to have split from PKK to pursue more violent tactics. TAK was blamed for recent deaths in October's Kobani protests, and claimed responsibility for terrorist attacks in towns and cities against civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*MFS FIGHTING ISIS IN RAS AL-AYN*

MFS (Syriac Military Council) soldiers in collaboration with YPG fought heavily against ISIS gangs in the villages of Naqra and Alliya in Ras al-Ayn.

MFS Soldier, Aryo said: “We want to thank all the people who helped us in the operation. The operation began on November the 5th, starting from Qamishly in the direction to Ras al-Ayn.

We went out from Ras al Ayn by night and we went to the village of Amman and we stayed there for two nights. Then we moved in the direction to Naqra with our friends from the YPG and the Asayish.

We were able to eliminate ISIS and it has been two days now that the fight became heavier. At night ISIS tries to get close with their cars and we are able to see them and hit them, staying up all night.

Until now no one of our soldiers has been wounded.

MFS fighting ISIS in Ras Al-Ayn | Syriac International News AgencySyriac International News Agency

*THREE MEN OF THE SUTORO INJURED IN TIL-KOÇER.*

Three men of the Sutoro injured in Til-Koçer. | Syriac International News AgencySyriac International News Agency


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is advancing near the border town of Yaroubiya, attacking YPG in the villages to the north of Yaroubiya.

YPG took over the towns south of Ras al-Ain after IS retreated from Ras al-Ain to the north of Hasakah countryside.

https://www.masarpress.net/تنظيم-الدولة-يهاجم-اليعربية-شرق-الحسك/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS attacked Kuwaires Military Airbase, east of Aleppo. Reports: IS has taken airport tower. Unconfirmed.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم جنود الدولة الإسلامية المرابطون ع... - justpaste.it


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Underage Teens Face Conscription in Assad's Syrian Army*

Adel, a teenager, worked with his father at their small shop near al-Halbouni, not far from Damascus. By age 17 he had dropped out of school to support his family, as their financial situation grew desperate over years of war.

Adel wasn't a supporter of Syria's government. But that didn't stop him from being conscripted to fight on its behalf. He was arrested at one of the army checkpoints in the town of Qudsaiya in the Damascus countryside, then sent off to battle.

“We were on our way to work. We got stopped at a checkpoint and there was the usual ID check,” Adel's father recounts.

“One of the men manning the checkpoint took a closer look at Adel’s ID before heading off to talk to the rest of the soldiers. He returned and told me that Adel will be serving in the army. I asked him to check Adel’s ID again; he wasn’t of age to serve. He screamed at me and said I’d get arrested if I didn’t comply with their orders.”

His attempts to rescue his son were futile. He went home, terrified of being arrested. Four days later he received word that his son had been killed in battle.

“One of the soldiers knocked on our door and asked me to sign a document, showing I received word about a [family] death. In the beginning I thought there was a mistake, but it was true. The soldier informed me that I needed to go pick up the body from one of the military hospitals," he said.

"I couldn’t believe my eyes, I cried like a baby,” he said.

The next day, he headed to the hospital to pick up his son’s body. One of the hospital caregivers told him Adel was killed during a battle between the regime forces and opposition fighters in the Damascus countryside.

“I still don’t believe it,” says Adel's father. “He was only away for four days. He was supposed to be in a training camp for at least six months. The caregiver told me Adel was brought in with other wounded soldiers and that his injuries were fatal. He died immediately.”

“It was a real nightmare,” he said, describing the loss of his son.

Adel isn’t the only victim of young conscription. Abdul was two months shy of his 18th birthday and also a high school dropout; he left his studies behind as the situation in Syria got worse. He had been serving in the Syrian army for only 20 days when he was arrested in a security raid, stopping new recruits from leaving.

“I was planning to flee to Turkey this month to get out of compulsory army service, but I got caught," he told Syria Deeply while on sick leave at home.

"I was assigned to one of the barracks in the al-Sabboura area where training camps are held. Many of the guys there were my age or a little older. We practiced for only a week how to shoot a gun.”

Abdul said that he was sent with a few others to fight at the Joubar front in Damascus after a week of training. Officers told the new recruits that they would train on the battlefield, adding that there was no need to be scared.

“I found myself on the front lines the next day. I was terrified and I couldn’t fall back. I was scared of the other soldiers. The clashes were heavy and we were ordered to open fire. I was shot in the foot and fainted. I was then transferred to the Tishreen military hospital,” he said

When Abdul woke up, he was lying on the hospital floor, as all beds were taken by Hezbollah fighters from Lebanon. He risked losing his foot to infection, as the injury went untreated. But he was later given care, then granted sick leave.

“I have no choice now. I can’t desert the army, and they will definitely put me back on the field as soon as I get better," he said. "All I want is to survive the battlefield. There’s nothing else I can do.”

Syria News | Syria Deeply, Covering the Crisis



> Was told yesterday about police storming homes in Ruknaldin and enrolling males up until age of 42



Thomas Pierret (@ThomasPierret) on Twitter


----------



## United

*Miracle: Boy rescues girl from shooting in Syria. And the soldiers keep shooting. They're children. *

*Note: Boy takes bullet in chest wakes up and rescues the little girl*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Alienoz_TR

#Syria #Aleppo #YPG digging trenches north of Darat Azzah- probably fear attack of #JaN

Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter

*After Kobane, Syrian Kurdish city of Afrin under threat of al-Qaeda*

*Afrin, Syria* – Hevi Mustafa, head of the Executive Council of the city of Afrin in northwestern Syria, said that the Western powers which launch airstrikes against the radical group of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) in the city of Kobane” should be prepared to help another Kurdish besieged by Islamist militants, which is Afrin, the third largest Kurdish city in Syria”.

The Islamic State militants have besieged Kobane for months, and the U.S.-led coalition’s airstrikes were the only way to prevent the advance of the militants as well as bolster the Kurdish resistance on the ground led by the People’s Protection Units (YPG), and later supported by Iraqi Kurdistan’s Peshmerga.

Afrin (200 km to the west from Kobane) is among the three Kurdish self-ruled areas announced earlier this year.

“Afrin will face the fate of Kobane by the al-Nusra Front militant group (the Syrian branch of al-Qaeda), but if they surround Afrin we are ready to defend ourselves,” Mustafa stated during a visit to the Turkish capital Ankara to draw attention to the situation of Afrin.

“We are grateful for the efforts of the international community in Kobane but it came too late. We need urgent support in Afrin to prevent a scenario scenario to Kobane,” she told Reuters.

“The Syrian government forces did not intervene directly in the three major Kurdish areas (Qamishli, Kobane and Afrin), which gave us the opportunity to enjoy relative calmness amid the ongoing war in the country,” she added.

The Islamic State’s militants attacked Afrin last year, but they were repelled by Kurdish forces; however, the area is currently besieged by militants of the al-Nusra Front.

Recently, the al-Nusra Front signed an agreement with other armed groups in the area and advanced 25 kilometers towards Afrin. The Kurdish self-rule administration expressed its concerns about possible assaults by the militant group.

Mustafa called on the international coalition’s forces to coordinate with the Kurdish fighters in Afrin and launch strikes against Islamists before they attack the city, demanding that Turkey open a border crossing to allow the flow of aid to the area.

On the other hand, Ankara strongly opposes any kind of autonomy for Syrian Kurds, accusing them of having links with the Assad regime, but Mustafa responded to the Turkish allegations, denying any links with the Assad regime.

“We avoid confrontation with the Syrian regime, and this claim is an attempt to discredit the Kurds,” she said. “We are fighting against the regime in a different way; we are trying to build a democracy in our areas and all of Syria.”

“Our Kurdish forces are prepared to defend Afrin as we did Kobane; we don’t like war, we want the Western powers to intervene,” Mustafa said.

After Kobane, Syrian Kurdish city of Afrin under threat of al-Qaeda - ARA News


----------



## haviZsultan

The Syrian army still has support after what it has done to its own people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

haviZsultan said:


> The Syrian army still has support after what it has done to its own people?



Which means Army has not done anything much to their own people despite the propaganda .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

United said:


> *Miracle: Boy rescues girl from shooting in Syria. And the soldiers keep shooting. They're children. *
> 
> *Note: Boy takes bullet in chest wakes up and rescues the little girl*


doesnt seem real. 
Even if it is real, i find it strange that the kid is able to stand up and run so fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*NEWS FROM FREE SYRIAN ARMY*

#Syria #Daraa Movement inside brigade82 /Shaykh Miskin & 12th Armoured Brigade +175th Artillery Regiment in #Isra

Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter


Rebels hit a regime artillery with TOW in Lattakia countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*AKP Forces bomb Armenian church hoping to hide historical facts 

In the most savage act of vandalism against Syria’s Christians, Islamists have blown up the great Armenian church in Deir el-Zour, built in dedication to the one and a half million Armenians slaughtered by the Turks during the 1915 genocide. All of the church archives, dating back to 1841 and containing thousands of documents on the Armenian holocaust, were burned to ashes, while the bones of hundreds of genocide victims, packed into the church’s crypt in memory of the mass killings 99 years ago, were thrown into the street beside the ruins.

This act of sacrilege will cause huge pain among the Armenians scattered across the world – as well as in the rump state of Armenia which emerged after the 1914-1918 war, not least because many hundreds of thousands of victims died in death camps around the very same city of Deir el-Zour. Jabhat al-Nusra rebels appear to have been the culprits this time, but since many Syrians believe that the group has received arms from Turkey, the destruction will be regarded by many Armenians as a further stage in their historical annihilation by the descendants of those who perpetrated the genocide 99 years ago.

Turkey, of course, miserably claims there was no genocide – the equivalent of modern day Germany denying the Jewish Holocaust – but hundreds of historians, including one prominent Turkish academic, have proved beyond any doubt that the Armenians were deliberately massacred on the orders of the Ottoman Turkish government across all of modern-day Turkey and inside the desert of what is now northern Syria – the very region where Isis and its kindred ideological armed groups now hold. Even Israelis refer to the Armenian genocide with the same Hebrew word they use for their own destruction by Nazi Germany: “Shoah”, which means “holocaust”.

The Armenian priest responsible for the Deir el-Zour district, Monsignor Antranik Ayvazian, revealed to me that before the explosions tore the church apart towards the end of September, he received a message from the Islamists promising to spare the church archives if he acknowledged them as the legislative authority in that part of Syria. “I refused,” he said. “And after I refused, they destroyed all our papers and endowments. The only genocide victims’ bones left were further north in the Murgada sanctuary and I buried them before I left. They destroyed the church there, but now if I could go back, I don’t even know if I could find where I put the bones.”

Msr Ayvazian later received a photograph taken in secret and smuggled to him from the Isis-controlled area, showing clearly that only part of the central tower of the Deir el-Zour church, built in 1846 and renovated 43 years later, remains. Every Armenian who has returned to the killing fields of the genocide has prayed at the church. Across these same lands, broken skulls and bones from 1915 still lie in the sand. When I investigated the death marches in this same region 22 years ago with a French photographer, we uncovered dozens of skeletons in the crevasse of a hill at a point where so many Armenian dead were thrown into the waters of the Khabur that the river changed its course forever. I gave some of the skulls and bones we found to an Armenian friend who placed them in the crypt of the Deir el-Zour church – the very same building which now lies in ruins.

“During the Armenian genocide, the Turks entered the church and killed its priest, Father Petrus Terzibashian, in front of the congregation,” Msr Ayvazian said. “Then they threw his body into the Euphrates. This time when the Islamists came, our priest there fled for his life.” Msr Ayvazian suffered his own personal loss in the Syrian war when Islamist fighters broke into the Mediterranean town of Qassab on 22 April this year. “They burned all my books and documents, many of them very old, and left my library with nothing but 60cm of ash on the floor.” Msr Ayvazian showed me a photograph of the Qassab church altar, upon which one of the Islamists had written in Arabic: “Thanks be to God for al-Qaeda, the Nusra Front and Bilal al-Sham” (another Islamist group). The town was retaken by Syrian government troops on 22 June.

Msr Ayvazian recounted his own extraordinary story of how he tried to prevent foreign Islamist fighters from taking over or destroying an Armenian-built hospital – how he drove to meet the Islamist gunmen and agreed to recover the corpses of some of their comrades killed in battle in return for a promise not to damage the hospital. “As I approached the hospital, a Syrian jet flew over me and dropped a bomb 40 metres from the building. I know the officer who sent the aircraft. He said it was his way of trying to warn the rebels not to harm me. They came out of the hospital like rats – but they did not harm me.”

I spoke later to the local Syrian military air force dispatcher and he confirmed that he had indeed sent a MiG fighter-bomber to attack waste ground near the building. Msr Ayvazian subsequently went to the old battlefield with Syrian government permission and recovered several bodies, all in a state of advanced decay and one with a leg eaten off by dogs. But he bravely set off with trucks carrying the dead and handed the remains to the Islamists. “They kept their word and later withdrew all their foreign fighters from the province of Hassake. I later received a letter from one of their emirs, very polite, telling me – and here the priest produced a copy of the note – that: “We vow to keep your property and your cherished possessions, which we also hold dear to us.” Msr Ayvazian looked scornfully at the letter. “Look, here at the start,” he said, “they have even made a mistake in their first quotation from the Koran! And then look what happened at Deir el-Zour. It was all for nothing.”

Each year, thousands of Armenians have gathered at their church in Deir el-Zour on 25 April – the date they commemorate the start of the genocide, when Armenian lawyers, teachers and doctors were arrested and later executed by the Turks outside Istanbul – to remember their million and a half dead. The 100th anniversary of the mass slaughter would have been a major event in Deir ez-Zour’s history. And although Syrian soldiers are still holding out in part of the town today, and Syrian authorities have promised to rebuild Armenian churches when their lands are retaken from the Islamists, there is little hope that any Armenians will be able to visit the ruins of their church in five months’ time. As for the Turks, they will do their best to stifle interest in the Armenian holocaust by holding their own commemorations next year – to mark their victory over Allied troops at the 1915 battle for Gallipoli.
Jabhat al-Nusra blows up Armenian church in Deir el-Zour: A savage blow that echoes through Armenian history - Middle East - World - The Independent
________________________________________________________________________________
This shows that terrorists groups are funded and supported by AKP, what does Jubhat Alnusra benefit from burning historical document regarding the Armenian genocide? they were asked by AKP to bomb the church....


​*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> Me a sick person? First you are in America, second you seems to be posting under influence of Hashish son. The real people who started all this mess was Assad army and Shabiha who suppressed the civilian protests in Homs, Aleppo in 2011. By suppressing you cross all the lines, Sniping the civilians, raping their women,killing indiscriminately. If you are supporting all this atrocities. You are one hell of a psycho.
> 
> FSA terrorists are syrians and Army deserters who couldn't go with the killings of unarmed civilians. If you don't have courage to acknowledge this shameful act about your own army, then you must be a person who takes pride in such killings ! Shame


you're sick, for supporting terrorist that kill Syrian people.. the so called F$A terrorists are nothing but AQ... go check out all the videos your buddies post, all of them raise the AQ flag and etc... you're a joke using western propaganda saying F$A are doctors and etc... F$A are against education, just yesterday they murdered engineers and scientists... and don't forget F$A attacking universities and killing students ... plus there was never any peaceful protest to start with... go to YouTube and check out the so called "peaceful protests" they were so peaceful by burning government buildings, causing chaos and disorder... plus the first victims of the Syrian conflict were police men which your terrorists media will never tell you... you know nothing about Syria other than the lies you have been brainwashed with... watch the peaceful protests below...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Britain Vows 'Significant' Support for Syrian Opposition — Naharnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

United said:


> *Miracle: Boy rescues girl from shooting in Syria. And the soldiers keep shooting. They're children. *
> 
> *Note: Boy takes bullet in chest wakes up and rescues the little girl*


Give them the Oscars......

only fools would fall for that stupid video...


----------



## JUBA

Syrian Lion said:


> Give them the Oscars......
> 
> only fools would fall for that stupid video...



This comment is proof for anyone who still doubt that this runaway Asshead is a shameless loser who shamelessly sides with the one who's butchering his people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

JUBA said:


> This comment is proof for anyone who still doubt that this runaway Asshead is a shameless loser who shamelessly sides with the one who's butchering his people.


your comment shows your level of idiocy for believing a random video on YouTube that doesn't even have any background story or reliable evidence who is shooting them.. might as well be your beloved terrorists shooting them...

I'm going to post a video of martians in a minute, and then a video claiming I went to Jupiter and came back to post this comment... I'm pretty sure you going to believe since you trust YouTube ...

idiots, idiots everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> *AKP Forces bomb Armenian church hoping to hide historical facts
> *​*In the most savage act of vandalism against Syria’s Christians, Islamists have blown up the great Armenian church in Deir el-Zour, built in dedication to the one and a half million Armenians slaughtered by the Turks during the 1915 genocide. All of the church archives, dating back to 1841 and containing thousands of documents on the Armenian holocaust, were burned to ashes, while the bones of hundreds of genocide victims, packed into the church’s crypt in memory of the mass killings 99 years ago, were thrown into the street beside the ruins.
> 
> This act of sacrilege will cause huge pain among the Armenians scattered across the world – as well as in the rump state of Armenia which emerged after the 1914-1918 war, not least because many hundreds of thousands of victims died in death camps around the very same city of Deir el-Zour. Jabhat al-Nusra rebels appear to have been the culprits this time, but since many Syrians believe that the group has received arms from Turkey, the destruction will be regarded by many Armenians as a further stage in their historical annihilation by the descendants of those who perpetrated the genocide 99 years ago.
> 
> Turkey, of course, miserably claims there was no genocide – the equivalent of modern day Germany denying the Jewish Holocaust – but hundreds of historians, including one prominent Turkish academic, have proved beyond any doubt that the Armenians were deliberately massacred on the orders of the Ottoman Turkish government across all of modern-day Turkey and inside the desert of what is now northern Syria – the very region where Isis and its kindred ideological armed groups now hold. Even Israelis refer to the Armenian genocide with the same Hebrew word they use for their own destruction by Nazi Germany: “Shoah”, which means “holocaust”.
> 
> The Armenian priest responsible for the Deir el-Zour district, Monsignor Antranik Ayvazian, revealed to me that before the explosions tore the church apart towards the end of September, he received a message from the Islamists promising to spare the church archives if he acknowledged them as the legislative authority in that part of Syria. “I refused,” he said. “And after I refused, they destroyed all our papers and endowments. The only genocide victims’ bones left were further north in the Murgada sanctuary and I buried them before I left. They destroyed the church there, but now if I could go back, I don’t even know if I could find where I put the bones.”
> 
> Msr Ayvazian later received a photograph taken in secret and smuggled to him from the Isis-controlled area, showing clearly that only part of the central tower of the Deir el-Zour church, built in 1846 and renovated 43 years later, remains. Every Armenian who has returned to the killing fields of the genocide has prayed at the church. Across these same lands, broken skulls and bones from 1915 still lie in the sand. When I investigated the death marches in this same region 22 years ago with a French photographer, we uncovered dozens of skeletons in the crevasse of a hill at a point where so many Armenian dead were thrown into the waters of the Khabur that the river changed its course forever. I gave some of the skulls and bones we found to an Armenian friend who placed them in the crypt of the Deir el-Zour church – the very same building which now lies in ruins.
> 
> “During the Armenian genocide, the Turks entered the church and killed its priest, Father Petrus Terzibashian, in front of the congregation,” Msr Ayvazian said. “Then they threw his body into the Euphrates. This time when the Islamists came, our priest there fled for his life.” Msr Ayvazian suffered his own personal loss in the Syrian war when Islamist fighters broke into the Mediterranean town of Qassab on 22 April this year. “They burned all my books and documents, many of them very old, and left my library with nothing but 60cm of ash on the floor.” Msr Ayvazian showed me a photograph of the Qassab church altar, upon which one of the Islamists had written in Arabic: “Thanks be to God for al-Qaeda, the Nusra Front and Bilal al-Sham” (another Islamist group). The town was retaken by Syrian government troops on 22 June.
> 
> Msr Ayvazian recounted his own extraordinary story of how he tried to prevent foreign Islamist fighters from taking over or destroying an Armenian-built hospital – how he drove to meet the Islamist gunmen and agreed to recover the corpses of some of their comrades killed in battle in return for a promise not to damage the hospital. “As I approached the hospital, a Syrian jet flew over me and dropped a bomb 40 metres from the building. I know the officer who sent the aircraft. He said it was his way of trying to warn the rebels not to harm me. They came out of the hospital like rats – but they did not harm me.”
> 
> I spoke later to the local Syrian military air force dispatcher and he confirmed that he had indeed sent a MiG fighter-bomber to attack waste ground near the building. Msr Ayvazian subsequently went to the old battlefield with Syrian government permission and recovered several bodies, all in a state of advanced decay and one with a leg eaten off by dogs. But he bravely set off with trucks carrying the dead and handed the remains to the Islamists. “They kept their word and later withdrew all their foreign fighters from the province of Hassake. I later received a letter from one of their emirs, very polite, telling me – and here the priest produced a copy of the note – that: “We vow to keep your property and your cherished possessions, which we also hold dear to us.” Msr Ayvazian looked scornfully at the letter. “Look, here at the start,” he said, “they have even made a mistake in their first quotation from the Koran! And then look what happened at Deir el-Zour. It was all for nothing.”
> 
> Each year, thousands of Armenians have gathered at their church in Deir el-Zour on 25 April – the date they commemorate the start of the genocide, when Armenian lawyers, teachers and doctors were arrested and later executed by the Turks outside Istanbul – to remember their million and a half dead. The 100th anniversary of the mass slaughter would have been a major event in Deir ez-Zour’s history. And although Syrian soldiers are still holding out in part of the town today, and Syrian authorities have promised to rebuild Armenian churches when their lands are retaken from the Islamists, there is little hope that any Armenians will be able to visit the ruins of their church in five months’ time. As for the Turks, they will do their best to stifle interest in the Armenian holocaust by holding their own commemorations next year – to mark their victory over Allied troops at the 1915 battle for Gallipoli.
> Jabhat al-Nusra blows up Armenian church in Deir el-Zour: A savage blow that echoes through Armenian history - Middle East - World - The Independent
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> This shows that terrorists groups are funded and supported by AKP, what does Jubhat Alnusra benefit from burning historical document regarding the Armenian genocide? they were asked by AKP to bomb the church....
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*Turks Died Too*

The column of Armen Vartanian ’96 [“The Armenian Genocide,” April 27] is not historically accurate with regard to the sufferings of Armenians during the First World War or the historical research surrounding the issue. We would like to begin by outlining what happened in Anatolia during the years of 1915-1924.
The Ottoman Empire was a multi-ethnic, multi-religious empire that at its height spanned from the Danube River in Europe, to North Africa, to as far as the Caucasus and Iraq. In accordance with the laws of the Koran, the rights of all minorities were respected. The Ottomans were the most lenient of all empires concerning its religious minorities. The Ottomans expected the payment of taxes, but otherwise left the religion and cultures of its conquered territories intact. This was, in fact, what made it so easy for minority groups to succeed when the Ottomans became weak. Furthermore, many Christians and Jews achieved high government posts, and during the Spanish persecution of the Jews, the Ottoman Empire became a safe haven for them. Armenians and Turks have lived together peacefully for over 600 years. To quote Voltaire, “The great Turk is governing in peace twenty nations of different religions. Turks have taught to Christians how to be moderate in peace and gentle in victory.”

In the years leading up to World War I, however, the Ottoman Empire grew increasingly weak, and provinces began to secede. When World War I began, the Ottomans sided with the Germans, and the German defeat left the Ottomans in shambles. Under the Treaty of Sevres, the Allies conspired to use the nationalist tendencies within the Ottoman Empire to destroy it. Under Sevres, the Turkish people would have no nation, and Anatolia would be colonized by Europe. Thus, the Christian minorities of the Ottoman Empire, including the Armenians, were encourage to rebel, and were given ample support to do so. Vartanian’s assertion that Armenians were unarmed is a joke.

*Armenians joined with the Russian forces, and grouped into guerrilla bands. They began attacking the Turkish Army in the rear, and even before the Russo-Armenian forces arrived, they succeeded in capturing Van, massacred its entire Muslim population, and razed the entire city. They then proceeded to “soften up” the area, and in the process killed thousands of Turks and Kurds. There was a massive flow of refugees into Central Anatolia, who survived under extremely harsh conditions. *

*At this point, the Ottoman Government faced severe problems. The Army was being attacked by Russo-Armenian forces in the North and Armenian guerrillas in the South. On the other hand, there were the many Armenian communities who appeared uninvolved in the fighting, but in fact were providing food, shelter and new recruits to the guerrillas. The Muslim populations were beginning to react in kind, and the region was rapidly falling into full-fledged inter-communal warfare. *

After much hesitation, the Ottomans decided to relocate the Armenian communities to Syria, Lebanon and Iraq, which at that time were still Ottoman provinces. Ottoman archives chronicling this decision show that this decision was not punitive, and that Ottoman soldiers were ordered to escort the Armenians and protect them from any vigilantes. As it turned out, though, this decree had tragic consequences, not just due to the warfare in the region, but due to disease, harsh weather, exposure and hunger. However, a few facts should be noted. *First, most Armenian casualties occurred in regions where Ottoman control was the weakest. Secondly, a great many Turks and other Muslims also died from the same causes. *

*When the Ottoman Army returned to the north, the onset of the Russian Revolution forced the retreat of the Russo-Armenian forces to what is currently Armenia. During this retreat, many atrocities were committed against Turks and Kurds, including the burning of mosques full of women, children, and old men, gouging eyes, and burying people alive. *

At the close of World War I, the Ottoman Empire was no more. The Ottoman Sultan fled Istanbul on a British ship, and Turkish people were left to fend for themselves against the invasion of the British, French, Australian, Italian, Russian, Greek, and Armenian forces. The Turks fight for independence raged on for several years under the leadership of Mustafa Kemal Ataturk. *Many more Turkish people died in this struggle, not just from war, but from hunger and disease.* *There is not one single Turk alive today who did not lose relatives during the Independence War.* The Independence War ended with the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne, in which the modern day borders of Turkey were recognized, and the Allies abandoned all claims on Anatolia.

Thus, there was neither any planned execution of Armenians, nor such an intention.

*Demographic studies by Professor Justin McCarthy show that roughly 600,000 Armenians died during the struggles as compared to almost 3 million Muslim deaths.* *Vartanian claims that 1.5 million Armenians were killed -- however, according to census figures of the British as well as the Ottomans, there were never more than 1.3 million Armenians in Anatolia.* Additionally, Vartanian refers to U.S. Ambassador Morgenthau. It should be noted though that Morgenthau was a racist, who believed that Turks were an inferior race and openly printed that Turks had “inferior blood.” One cannot expect accurate reporting from such a biased man, yet it is his reports on which much of the Armenian accounts are based on. Vartanian also refers to a remark by Adolf Hitler, as though somehow the psychotic ravings of a man known for exterminating the Jews can be relied on for accurate history.

He also asserts that “claims against the Armenians are purely anecdotal.” I highly doubt that the mass of evidence can be referred to as anecdotal: there are eyewitness accounts of Russian soldiers, demographic evidence, reports from Allied soldiers, photographic evidence, as well as testimonies from the Turkish refugees. Seventy American scholars -- including Prof. McCarthy of the University of Louisville, Prof. Bernard Lewis of Princeton, and Prof. Sandford Shaw of the University of California at Los Angeles -- testified in 1988 in front of the House International Committee that there was no genocide of Armenians. The Clinton Administration continues to back the Turkish people on this issue, because it knows the truth: there was no Armenian genocide.

Turks Died Too - The Tech




Ofcourse you will be biased about this since your are supporting Assads genocide on muslims in Syria with more than 100'000 dead till now, more Turks died in WWI than Armenians, nobody asked them to revolt and burn Turkish/Kurdish villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Syrian Lion said:


> Give them the Oscars......
> 
> only fools would fall for that stupid video...


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG fighters advance in Kobani, and IS militants shocked by the YPG resistance*
November 11, 2014 Comments Off










*Reliable sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes between YPG and IS fighters erupted yesterday night and lasted until this morning in the south of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” city where YPG fighters could advance towards several positions. Other clashes between the same parties in al- Haj Rashad Mosque and Municipality areas. On the other hand, YPG and Peshmerga forces shelled IS positions in the south of the city.


US led coalition warplanes carried out 3 strikes on IS positions in southeast of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, information reported casualties.


Trustworthy resources from al- Raqqa city had informed SOHR that Islamic State is going to mobilize its fighters in the countryside of Homs and Hama in order to achieve victories in these two provinces to the detriment of the regime forces as a mean of bolstering supporters’ morale which starts to demoralize due to the fail of seizing the city of Kobani, and in order to establish a popular base for them because of being fighting the “Infidel Nusayri Regime”. The same sources informed SOHR that a very important military leader in IS said that IS militants shocked by the fierce resistance of the YPG fighters although they detonated more than 20 booby- trapped vehicles, and that they thought that everything will end in days or few weeks after storming the city. He also said that the battle of Kobani has drained hundreds of IS fighters.*


----------



## atatwolf

ISIS released a video called “A Message to the Peshmerga” that you can find on google.

Can somebody who speaks Arabic look up that video and give a brief summary of what is being said?


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> you're sick, for supporting terrorist that kill Syrian people.. the so called F$A terrorists are nothing but AQ... go check out all the videos your buddies post, all of them raise the AQ flag and etc... you're a joke using western propaganda saying F$A are doctors and etc... F$A are against education, just yesterday they murdered engineers and scientists... and don't forget F$A attacking universities and killing students ... plus there was never any peaceful protest to start with... go to YouTube and check out the so called "peaceful protests" they were so peaceful by burning government buildings, causing chaos and disorder... plus the first victims of the Syrian conflict were police men which your terrorists media will never tell you... you know nothing about Syria other than the lies you have been brainwashed with... watch the peaceful protests below...



Okay, Keeping your rhetoric aside, Why Sunni's in army deserted if Assad army were so innocent and was reacting in defense only? Shows how much you lie. Shameful. Person living in america and pretends he knows the whole thing.

Just Like assad army killed 2 dozen students in FSA held area by bombing a school, what do you expect FSA would do, shower rose petals on your educational institutions and engineers? You are such a hypocrite and shameless creature, you wont condemn or say Assad army is against education when they bomb schools !

And don't preach me Protests were not peaceful. I'm following these protests from 2011 and I vividly remember how Assad army opened fire on protests which happened at Eid Ul Fitr. 

and when Assad would prosecute the rapists and killers in it's own army ? When Assad would prosecute each nd every member of Shahbihaa. There are survivors accounts of how Shabiha raped women and girls !


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532221435750916096


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> Can somebody who speaks Arabic look up that video and give a brief summary of what is being said?



Just threats


----------



## atatwolf

1000 said:


> Just threats


Any specifics or juicy details?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532079819140235265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532163823499608064


----------



## Alienoz_TR

70 bodies of SAA soldiers arrived in Tartus from Shaer fields.



> ‫#‏طرطوس‬ الآن : تزف محافظة طرطوس اليوم الثلاثاء عند الساعة العاشرة والنصف صباحاً 70 شهيداً من شهداء حقل الشاعر من المشفى العسكري .
> الرحمة لشهدائنا .. عزنا وفخرنا.


‫طرطوس الآن - #طرطوس الآن : تزف محافظة طرطوس اليوم الثلاثاء... | Facebook‬


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532112504496074753


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532261897555685379





Assad should have removed his forces and related inventory especially the ones located in Safirah, out of Aleppo and should have concentrated his troops on Hamah front. Now too late, waiting to be choked in the crossfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

FSA hits a regime tank with TOW in Lattakia countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> View attachment 149799


thank you for the picture that shows how Syria was peaceful country before the F$A terrorists came to spread democracy... first picture showing the "dictator" second picture showing "democracy" to hell with that democracy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> Okay, Keeping your rhetoric aside, Why Sunni's in army deserted if Assad army were so innocent and was reacting in defense only? Shows how much you lie. Shameful. Person living in america and pretends he knows the whole thing.
> 
> Just Like assad army killed 2 dozen students in FSA held area by bombing a school, what do you expect FSA would do, shower rose petals on your educational institutions and engineers? You are such a hypocrite and shameless creature, you wont condemn or say Assad army is against education when they bomb schools !
> 
> And don't preach me Protests were not peaceful. I'm following these protests from 2011 and I vividly remember how Assad army opened fire on protests which happened at Eid Ul Fitr.
> 
> and when Assad would prosecute the rapists and killers in it's own army ? When Assad would prosecute each nd every member of Shahbihaa. There are survivors accounts of how Shabiha raped women and girls !



first of all the Syrian government never bombed any schools... that last attack you're talking about happened in Qabun, and guess what? Qabun is in government held territory... so you must be joking or dumb enough to believe that the government is bombing itself... 
and you seem to ignore all the school bombings by your beloved F$A terrorists in Homs, last month they killed 46 school kids, where are your tears? enough of your BS... 

and the number of defectors are very small... the Syrian army is still mainly composed of Sunnis... there is a thread that opened last week about how Alasad support comes from Sunnis... or you don't want to see facts thus you ignore reality and believe lies from terrorists sites and western propaganda? what is it with you people? why can'y you understand Alasad can't last a minute without the Syrian people support... 

yeah so peaceful protests that they were killing innocent people....I suggest you re watch those videos, and if by peaceful protests you means knives and guns and burning down government institutes then they are peaceful, very peaceful indeed... I gave a you a video that has the first "peaceful" protests, watch it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> *Turks Died Too*
> 
> The column of Armen Vartanian ’96 [“The Armenian Genocide,” April 27] is not historically accurate with regard to the sufferings of Armenians during the First World War or the historical research surrounding the issue. We would like to begin by outlining what happened in Anatolia during the years of 1915-1924.
> The Ottoman Empire was a multi-ethnic, multi-religious empire that at its height spanned from the Danube River in Europe, to North Africa, to as far as the Caucasus and Iraq. In accordance with the laws of the Koran, the rights of all minorities were respected. The Ottomans were the most lenient of all empires concerning its religious minorities. The Ottomans expected the payment of taxes, but otherwise left the religion and cultures of its conquered territories intact. This was, in fact, what made it so easy for minority groups to succeed when the Ottomans became weak. Furthermore, many Christians and Jews achieved high government posts, and during the Spanish persecution of the Jews, the Ottoman Empire became a safe haven for them. Armenians and Turks have lived together peacefully for over 600 years. To quote Voltaire, “The great Turk is governing in peace twenty nations of different religions. Turks have taught to Christians how to be moderate in peace and gentle in victory.”
> 
> In the years leading up to World War I, however, the Ottoman Empire grew increasingly weak, and provinces began to secede. When World War I began, the Ottomans sided with the Germans, and the German defeat left the Ottomans in shambles. Under the Treaty of Sevres, the Allies conspired to use the nationalist tendencies within the Ottoman Empire to destroy it. Under Sevres, the Turkish people would have no nation, and Anatolia would be colonized by Europe. Thus, the Christian minorities of the Ottoman Empire, including the Armenians, were encourage to rebel, and were given ample support to do so. Vartanian’s assertion that Armenians were unarmed is a joke.
> 
> *Armenians joined with the Russian forces, and grouped into guerrilla bands. They began attacking the Turkish Army in the rear, and even before the Russo-Armenian forces arrived, they succeeded in capturing Van, massacred its entire Muslim population, and razed the entire city. They then proceeded to “soften up” the area, and in the process killed thousands of Turks and Kurds. There was a massive flow of refugees into Central Anatolia, who survived under extremely harsh conditions. *
> 
> *At this point, the Ottoman Government faced severe problems. The Army was being attacked by Russo-Armenian forces in the North and Armenian guerrillas in the South. On the other hand, there were the many Armenian communities who appeared uninvolved in the fighting, but in fact were providing food, shelter and new recruits to the guerrillas. The Muslim populations were beginning to react in kind, and the region was rapidly falling into full-fledged inter-communal warfare. *
> 
> After much hesitation, the Ottomans decided to relocate the Armenian communities to Syria, Lebanon and Iraq, which at that time were still Ottoman provinces. Ottoman archives chronicling this decision show that this decision was not punitive, and that Ottoman soldiers were ordered to escort the Armenians and protect them from any vigilantes. As it turned out, though, this decree had tragic consequences, not just due to the warfare in the region, but due to disease, harsh weather, exposure and hunger. However, a few facts should be noted. *First, most Armenian casualties occurred in regions where Ottoman control was the weakest. Secondly, a great many Turks and other Muslims also died from the same causes. *
> 
> *When the Ottoman Army returned to the north, the onset of the Russian Revolution forced the retreat of the Russo-Armenian forces to what is currently Armenia. During this retreat, many atrocities were committed against Turks and Kurds, including the burning of mosques full of women, children, and old men, gouging eyes, and burying people alive. *
> 
> At the close of World War I, the Ottoman Empire was no more. The Ottoman Sultan fled Istanbul on a British ship, and Turkish people were left to fend for themselves against the invasion of the British, French, Australian, Italian, Russian, Greek, and Armenian forces. The Turks fight for independence raged on for several years under the leadership of Mustafa Kemal Ataturk. *Many more Turkish people died in this struggle, not just from war, but from hunger and disease.* *There is not one single Turk alive today who did not lose relatives during the Independence War.* The Independence War ended with the signing of the Treaty of Lausanne, in which the modern day borders of Turkey were recognized, and the Allies abandoned all claims on Anatolia.
> 
> Thus, there was neither any planned execution of Armenians, nor such an intention.
> 
> *Demographic studies by Professor Justin McCarthy show that roughly 600,000 Armenians died during the struggles as compared to almost 3 million Muslim deaths.* *Vartanian claims that 1.5 million Armenians were killed -- however, according to census figures of the British as well as the Ottomans, there were never more than 1.3 million Armenians in Anatolia.* Additionally, Vartanian refers to U.S. Ambassador Morgenthau. It should be noted though that Morgenthau was a racist, who believed that Turks were an inferior race and openly printed that Turks had “inferior blood.” One cannot expect accurate reporting from such a biased man, yet it is his reports on which much of the Armenian accounts are based on. Vartanian also refers to a remark by Adolf Hitler, as though somehow the psychotic ravings of a man known for exterminating the Jews can be relied on for accurate history.
> 
> He also asserts that “claims against the Armenians are purely anecdotal.” I highly doubt that the mass of evidence can be referred to as anecdotal: there are eyewitness accounts of Russian soldiers, demographic evidence, reports from Allied soldiers, photographic evidence, as well as testimonies from the Turkish refugees. Seventy American scholars -- including Prof. McCarthy of the University of Louisville, Prof. Bernard Lewis of Princeton, and Prof. Sandford Shaw of the University of California at Los Angeles -- testified in 1988 in front of the House International Committee that there was no genocide of Armenians. The Clinton Administration continues to back the Turkish people on this issue, because it knows the truth: there was no Armenian genocide.
> 
> Turks Died Too - The Tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse you will be biased about this since your are supporting Assads genocide on muslims in Syria with more than 100'000 dead till now, more Turks died in WWI than Armenians, nobody asked them to revolt and burn Turkish/Kurdish villages.


you serious? you know the Armenian genocide started in 1915 in Istanbul heck even before ( Hamidian massacres)... Armenians were forced to go to Syria for shelter.... and when Ottoman were losing the war with Russia they started blaming Armenians because they were Christians... and much more... I suggest you start with acknowledging there problem first.... the genocide didn't start in early 1900's it started before that, in the lat 1800's... 

no matter what you're trying to justify here... you can't hide the facts... and that bombing of Armenian church and burning documents is all about AKP trying to hide history... so tell me what does the F$A terrorists benefit from burning Armenian documents? 

and the genocide that is going on in Syria, is again done by the Turks supporting terrorism, just like how Ottoman allowed the Kurds to kill Christians and promising them their own country, now same thing going in Syria and Iraq... AKP is supporting I$I$ for the same reason...


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> you serious? you know the Armenian genocide started in 1915 in Istanbul heck even before ( Hamidian massacres)... Armenians were forced to go to Syria for shelter.... and when Ottoman were losing the war with Russia they started blaming Armenians because they were Christians... and much more... I suggest you start with acknowledging there problem first.... the genocide didn't start in early 1900's it started before that, in the lat 1800's...
> 
> no matter what you're trying to justify here... you can't hide the facts... and that bombing of Armenian church and burning documents is all about AKP trying to hide history... so tell me what does the F$A terrorists benefit from burning Armenian documents?
> 
> and the genocide that is going on in Syria, is again done by the Turks supporting terrorism, just like how Ottoman allowed the Kurds to kill Christians and promising them their own country, now same thing going in Syria and Iraq... AKP is supporting I$I$ for the same reason...



Rewriting of the history by Syrianlion.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> Rewriting of the history by Syrianlion.....


He writes FSA as F$A meaning they are financed by US. Where does SyrionLion live? In US  This guy doesn't have any self-respect or honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> you serious? you know the Armenian genocide started in 1915 in Istanbul heck even before ( Hamidian massacres)... Armenians were forced to go to Syria for shelter.... and when Ottoman were losing the war with Russia they started blaming Armenians because they were Christians... and much more... I suggest you start with acknowledging there problem first.... the genocide didn't start in early 1900's it started before that, in the lat 1800's...
> 
> no matter what you're trying to justify here... you can't hide the facts... and that bombing of Armenian church and burning documents is all about AKP trying to hide history... so tell me what does the F$A terrorists benefit from burning Armenian documents?
> 
> and the genocide that is going on in Syria, is again done by the Turks supporting terrorism, just like how Ottoman allowed the Kurds to kill Christians and promising them their own country, now same thing going in Syria and Iraq... AKP is supporting I$I$ for the same reason...


Apart from your fabricated history, wasnt you ignoring me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

FSA get a double wammy!
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Apart from your fabricated history, wasnt you ignoring me?


fabricated? of course you don't know anything since Turkey been trying to hide the truth, thus most Turks never heard of Hamidian Massacres ... I think you should be ashamed of yourself that non Turk knows more about your history...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Rewriting of the history by Syrianlion.....


read the post above... use google, it will help you...


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Robert Fisk: SAA Strongest Institution, F$A Doesn't Exist, Rebels Targeting Christians*​
Robert Fisk, the Independent's long-standing Middle East correspondent, discusses during an interview on ABC's (Australia) Lateline, his view of the current situation in Syria after returning from a trip there.

He states that the Syrian Army has become the sole strongest institution in Syria, where many soldiers display strong sense of patriotism. He also confirms that the so-called F$A does not exist.

He discusses the issue of the destruction of Syria's ancient Christian community, including a recent attack by al-Qaeda's Jabhat al-Nusra on an Armenian church in Deir Ezzor that housed the archives of the Armenian genocide and remains of people who perished during that event.


----------



## manlion

The high-quality footage, uploaded by a group associated with al Nusra,shows a parade of vehicles and heavy weaponry travelling through the town heading north and suggests that the fighters are making their way, as Kurdish PKK military leader Cemil Bayik has warned, to a Kurdish enclave of Afrin within the Aleppo Governorate.

Video Shows Al Nusra Tanks Pushing North Towards 'Another Kobane' | VICE News


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532648873005555712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532665251427143680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532659400197287937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532669387950395392


manlion said:


> The high-quality footage, uploaded by a group associated with al Nusra,shows a parade of vehicles and heavy weaponry travelling through the town heading north and suggests that the fighters are making their way, as Kurdish PKK military leader Cemil Bayik has warned, to a Kurdish enclave of Afrin within the Aleppo Governorate.
> 
> Video Shows Al Nusra Tanks Pushing North Towards 'Another Kobane' | VICE News



Nusra will pay a visit to Zoroaster statue in Afrin to show their regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Alienoz_TR said:


> [
> 
> Nusra will pay a visit to Zoroaster statue in Afrin to show their regard



Did they get orders from Turkey to visit Afrin, lol ?, Haven't learnt anything from Kobane debacle ? Nusras and Daesh made of the same stuff , only packaging is different ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

manlion said:


> Did they get orders from Turkey to visit Afrin, lol ?, Haven't learnt anything from Kobane debacle ? Nusras and Daesh made of the same stuff , only packaging is different ?



They will visit Afrin to get the territory back to Syria. And present flowers to Zoroaster while they are at.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> They will visit Afrin to get the territory back to Syria. And present flowers to Zoroaster while they are at.


how about hatay? do they want to get hatay back to syria?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> They will visit Afrin to get the territory back to Syria. And present flowers to Zoroaster while they are at.



Hatay has two kind of people. Sunni Turks and Nusayri Arabs. If Nusrah enters Hatay, it will be Nusayri Arabs who would be worried more.


----------



## atatwolf

manlion said:


> Did they get orders from Turkey to visit Afrin, lol ?, Haven't learnt anything from Kobane debacle ? Nusras and Daesh made of the same stuff , only packaging is different ?


I hope they send our token of appreciation to PKK.


----------



## atatwolf




----------



## atatwolf

High profile PKK leaders are packing their bags and running of to US.

USA Sabah - Dört PKK'lı ABD'ye kaçak girmeyi başarmış

End is near for the PKK terrorists. They are already packing their bags to go to daddy.


----------



## Serpentine

Today, this American Predator silently hunted 2 JN leaders in Harem, northern Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*YPG fighters advance in Kobani, and IS militants shocked by the YPG resistance*

Reliable sources reported to SOHR that *violent clashes between YPG and IS fighters erupted yesterday night and lasted until this morning in the south of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” city where YPG fighters could advance towards several positions. Other clashes between the same parties in al- Haj Rashad Mosque and Municipality areas.* On the other hand, YPG and Peshmerga forces shelled IS positions in the south of the city.


US led coalition warplanes carried out 3 strikes on IS positions in southeast of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, information reported casualties.


Trustworthy resources from al- Raqqa city had informed SOHR that Islamic State is going to mobilize its fighters in the countryside of Homs and Hama in order to achieve victories in these two provinces to the detriment of the regime forces as a mean of bolstering supporters’ morale which starts to demoralize due to the fail of seizing the city of Kobani, and in order to establish a popular base for them because of being fighting the “Infidel Nusayri Regime”. *The same sources informed SOHR that a very important military leader in IS said that IS militants shocked by the fierce resistance of the YPG fighters although they detonated more than 20 booby- trapped vehicles, and that they thought that everything will end in days or few weeks after storming the city. He also said that the battle of Kobani has drained hundreds of IS fighters.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Today, this American Predator silently hunted 2 JN leaders in Harem, northern Idlib
> 
> View attachment 150908


does not it ring a bell for you?
Does not Iran supposed to have tons of UCAVs, while non of them has done nothing like this in Syria after 3 years, and there is even no footage of them, except for one footage taken by a cell phone which it is not even clear what it is?
What does it tell you about Iranian UCAVs?
>>>IMO, proves they are just fake mock ups as every sane non-iranian person on this planet says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> does not it ring a bell for you?
> Does not Iran supposed to have tons of UCAVs, while non of them has done nothing like this in Syria after 3 years, and there is even no footage of them, except for one footage taken by a cell phone which it is not even clear what it is?
> What does it tell you about Iranian UCAVs?
> >>>IMO, proves they are just fake mock ups as every sane non-iranian person on this planet says.



Who ever talked about armed Iranian drones in Syria? What are you talking about? I haven't heard of any reports of armed versions of Iran's drones in Syria, but there are many footage of drones belonging to SAA (or Hezbollah) doing reconnaissance missions, especially over Eastern Ghouta which most probably belong to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

PKK-YPG-Peshmerga lies are exposed. All roads leading to Ayn al-Arab is under IS control.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Who ever talked about armed Iranian drones in Syria?
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> I haven't heard of any reports of armed versions of Iran's drones in Syria, but there are many footage of drones belonging to SAA (or Hezbollah) doing reconnaissance missions, especially over Eastern Ghouta which most probably belong to Iran.



1. Yourself, 2. Shahed-129
Anyway, why super real Iranian UCAVs have done nothing in Syria after 3 years? Not even one attack like the news your posted?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532648873005555712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532665251427143680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532659400197287937
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532669387950395392
> 
> 
> Nusra will pay a visit to Zoroaster statue in Afrin to show their regards.
> 
> View attachment 150781



they should be careful facing the hammer of Kawa the blacksmith


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> 1. Yourself, 2. Shahed-129
> Anyway, why super real Iranian UCAVs have done nothing in Syria after 3 years? Not even one attack like the news your posted?


You are dead wrong buddy. Iran already started exporting their "UAV's" where as other countries are still in the development and test fase.






Iran already exported their product to 30+ countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> You are dead wrong buddy. Iran already started exporting their "UAV's" where as other countries are still in the development and test fase.




They are fighting for Iran in a parallel world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels kill 8 regime soldiers around 128th Brigade, in Qalamun. Damascus countryside.


> #مسار_بـرس | #ريف_دمشق | الثوار يسيطرون على مواقع لقوات الأسد في محيط اللواء 128 بالقلمون ويقتلون 8 عناصر منها


وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter

Activists: Heavy clashes going around Brigade 128 (E-#Qalamoun) in a Rebellion attempt to besiege the base.
#Syria

archicivilians (@archicivilians) on Twitter


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> They are fighting for Iran in a parallel world


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Hezbollah recruiting non-Shiites for ISIS fight: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*

BEIRUT: Hezbollah is recruiting young Christian, Druze and Sunni men in east Lebanon for the Resistance Brigades to fight ISIS, local newspaper An-Nahar reported Wednesday.

The report said Hezbollah members in the northern and western parts of the Bekaa Valleywere offering the recruits weapons and training “to counter the threat of ISIS and its affiliates.”

As the recruitment was reportedly ongoing in the Bekaa, the report said similar training of Christians, Druze and Alawites was taking place in Syria, “but not under the Resistance Brigades.”

Hezbollah formed the Resistance Brigades in 2009, recruiting Sunni allies into the group, which later sparked controversy when clashes erupted between the militia and residents in south Lebanon.

Last year, Hezbollah reduced the number of the Resistance Brigades fighters from around 500 to between 200 and 250 and purged its ranks of those who had been exacerbating tensions with the local community, a source close to the party had told The Daily Star.

An-Nahar said “hefty” pay had been offered to those recruits who “directly” joined Iran’s Revolutionary Guards to fight in Syria, while more modest salaries are given to those volunteering with Hezbollah’s official military wing, the Islamic Resistance.

As for militants who chose to join the militias of the Syrian Social Nationalist Party because of their secular beliefs or their non-Shiite identity, An-Nahar said they received wages similar to Hezbollah fighters.

On the other hand, the report stressed that the Resistance Brigades did not operate in Syriaand that its role was to monitor Lebanese territory and be ready to act against any move by Israel or a fundamentalist group.

Relatives of those who return from the battle in Syria back to Lebanon said the fighters were earning monthly salaries between $1,500 and $2,500, according to the report.

Lebanon is engaged in a battle against jihadists from ISIS and the Nusra Front along its northern and northeastern border with Syria after the extremists briefly took over the Bekaa Valley town of Arsal early in August, capturing more than 30 Lebanese servicemen.

The militants have so far released seven hostages and killed three.

Also Wednesday, An-Nahar’s Elie Lahhoud published an interview with the head of the Resistance Brigades, who he said preferred to stay anonymous and use the nickname “Hajj.”

According to the article, the meeting was held in the leader’s soundproof office. Hajj revealed that his militants had actually participated in the clashes with Sheikh Ahmad al-Assir’s militants in Sidon last year.

The clashes erupted between Assir’s fighters, hiding in the Bilal bin Rabah mosque of Sidon’s Abra neighborhood, and soldiers of the Lebanese Army, leading to the death of 18 soldiers.

Members of the brigades started acting before receiving their leaders’ permission, Hajj explained, and evacuated the Army soldiers who were wounded and killed in the clashes.

According to the group’s chief, the Hezbollah-affiliated fighters also directly clashed with pro-Assir militants coming out of the Ain al-Hilweh camp to attack Army troops, and succeeded to push them back.

As for the Arsal clashes last August, he said the militants were ready with “the hand on the trigger,” but the Army’s special units did not need any support.

He explained that the brigades would be fighting if any danger erupted on the Lebanon-Syria border, but stressed that the military information had been kept secret to protect the brigades’ structure and hierarchy.

The group has been receiving “thousands” of applications from those wishing to join, according to Hajj, mostly coming from young Christian men.

“The Deir al-Ahmar and Ras Baalbek groups of the Brigades are purely Christian, from the members to the leaderships, and they are in hundreds,” the chief said.

“The battle against ISIS shall not be restricted to one Lebanese side,” he added in reference to Lebanese Shiites. “It is rather imposed on us all.”

The leader “surprisingly admitted the actual participation in the battle.”

While the group has been perceived as part of a Hezbollah tactic to penetrate into non-Shiite communities, their leader said the party was trying to spread the ideology of resistance and enhance it in all areas, while preserving the special characteristics of each community.

Hezbollah recruiting non-Shiites for ISIS fight: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Al-Kurdi

http://i.imgur.com/GSlVLn6.jpg


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> They are fighting for Iran in a parallel world


God bless their hearts.. I had many good laughs when they released Qhaher and their RC UAV's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> God bless their hearts.. I had many good laughs when they released Qhaher and their RC UAV's.


Well, we are going a bit off-topic, but I cannot refrain from pointing out to the fact that their special effect photoshop team, forgot to remove that antenna of their recent remote control UAV, which was really funny.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Opp.s.: #SAA forces and #IS fighters are clashing in the vicinity of#Shaer gas field in #Homs Governorate. #Syria

Loy.s.: Coalition air forces bombard locations of al-#Nusra Front in#Harem town in #Idlib countryside. #Syria

Peto Lucem (@PetoLucem) on Twitter


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> Well, we are going a bit off-topic, but I cannot refrain from pointing out to the fact that their special effect photoshop team, forgot to remove that antenna of their recent remote control UAV, which was really funny.


They still need to work on their brushing skills in photoshop. Maybe next year they will upgrade their photoshop with special effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> 1. Yourself, 2. Shahed-129
> Anyway, why super real Iranian UCAVs have done nothing in Syria after 3 years? Not even one attack like the news your posted?


I don't remember talking about any Iranian armed drone being used in Syria. Also, Shahed 129 has also a reconnaissance role, it doesn't only have an armed version. So expecting it to operate like American Predators or Reapers is stupid. Everyone knows where America stands in terms of armed drones, even Israel doesn't operate armed drones as good as the Americans.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I don't remember talking about any Iranian armed drone being used in Syria. Also, Shahed 129 has also a reconnaissance role, it doesn't only have an armed version. So expecting it to operate like American Predators or Reapers is stupid. Everyone knows where America stands in terms of armed drones, even Israel doesn't operate armed drones as good as the Americans.



Well, you posted and discussed about Shahed-129 in Syria, if you don't remember.
Anyway, Shahed is supposed to be a *Combat* UAV, and no matter of its performances, it has not done anything at all, which is a very different issue from poor, or good performance. If it was real it would have done something, no matter of the result.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Some Alawites are beginning to question their support for Syria’s Assad*

BEIRUT — The Alawite backbone of President Bashar al-Assad’s regime shows signs of wobbling under the strain of Syria’s civil war.

Members of the minority group have become more critical of the regime’s handling of the conflict on social media and during rare protests, according to activists and analysts. They also say Alawites, who form the core of Assad’s security forces, increasingly have avoided compulsory military service in a nearly four-year war where their community has sustained huge casualties relative to Syria’s Sunnis, who lead the rebellion.

Security forces have sharpened the friction by responding with arrests and intimidation. But while few think this immediately threatens the rule of Assad, who also is Alawite, the rising tension signals exhaustion in a community that is crucial for his regime’s ability to confront a revolt that shows little sign of ending.

“The Alawites are growing more and more impatient with the regime because it hasn’t been able to demonstrate much progress in ending the war,” said Louay Hussein, 54, a Damascus-based Alawite activist who is critical of the Assad regime.

On Wednesday, Hussein was detained by Syrian authorities while attempting to cross into Lebanon, his political allies said. He has been arrested before over his opposition to the Assad regime.

Syrian officials were not immediately available for comment.

Andrew Tabler, a Syria expert and senior fellow at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, partly attributed this sentiment to demographics: Syria’s Sunni majority vastly outnumbers the Alawites, an offshoot of Shiite Islam who formed about 12 percent of the country's prewar population of 24 million.

“People are realizing that the war is not going to go away any time soon and that you can’t shoot your way out of this problem — not with Syria’s demographics,” he said. “There are too many Sunnis.”

Though Alawites never uniformly supported Assad, their fear of an increasingly radicalized opposition stops them from breaking with the regime in significant numbers, analysts say. Extremists Sunnis consider them apostates, and in turn they view the regime as a bulwark against the fanatical violence espoused by groups like Islamic State.

Still, members of their community have increasingly vented frustration in public.

Dozens rallied in Homs following twin bombings last month that killed nearly 50 children in a largely Alawite area of the city, demanding the removal of the provincial governor over failure to stop the attacks. Though stopping short of calling for Assad’s ouster, they refused to hoist pictures of him during the demonstration.

Small protests also have taken place recently in Alawite areas along Syria’s coastline, according to Alawite activists who are in contact with residents in those areas.

In Tartus, residents have held rallies and distributed fliers urging people to “speak up” over mounting war casualties and accusations that the regime abandoned soldiers who were thencaptured and executed by Sunni extremists. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, based in Britain, recently put the number of security forces killed at a minimum of 110,000, while many describe rural Alawite villages as virtually gutted of military-age men.

Naser al-Nukkari, an Alawite who coordinates with activists in Syria, said the Tartus rallies also protested arrests of men who refused mandatory military service. That included soldiers apprehending medical staff several weeks ago at Tartus’s al-Basel Hospital, as well as the recent arrest of people at the city’s electricity company offices who had turned up in response to advertised job openings.

“The electricity company played a trick on them, because more people are refusing the military service,” said al-Nukkari, who recently fled to Paris because fear of arrest over his activism.

Analysts, activists and local media speak about intensified efforts in regime-held areas to arrest the increasing numbers of men who avoid service in the military and its supporting units, like the National Defense Force, a local-volunteer force comprised mainly of Alawites. They say the regime efforts are to compensate for huge losses in manpower and to escalate attacks on rebel areas.

As many as 5,000 men in Tartus alone had reportedly failed to report for military duty by January of this year, while activists and analysts have noticed a trend of Alawites moving abroad.

“I’m getting a sense from a number of sources and anecdotal evidence that people on the regime side are looking for asylum, to get out of Syria and go abroad,” said Yezid Sayigh, a senior associate at the Beirut-based Carnegie Middle East Center.

Louay Hussein, the Alawite activist who lives in Damascus, said more of his Alawite friends, including a family of six, began last year to relocate to Europe and Arab countries.

“Alawites feel they have to choose the regime, no matter how badly they hate it. So with this choice, many want to leave,” he said.

For those who stay, defying the regime can be dangerous. One anti-regime activist said more than a dozen fellow Alawites were arrested by security forces during the past two months for initiating dialogue with leaders of Sunni villages. One of them was taken from a village near the coastal city of Latakia and temporarily held at a state security prison, where jailors beat him so badly that he now needs assistance walking, said the activist, who declined to be identified over fear for his safety.

Rising criticism on social media has also resulted in arrests, including several in Homs following the attacks last month that killed scores of children. One woman who posted criticism of Assad on Facebook after the attack was promptly apprehended by state security.

Joshua Landis, a professor of history at the University of Oklahoma who has regular contact with Alawites in Syria, said such criticism signals a shift in their thinking over how to end the war. That includes abandoning the pan-Arab nationalism espoused by the Assad regime for partitioning Syria to create a separate, Alawite-controlled enclave.

“They’re thinking about radical solutions. They know they can’t conquer these rebel areas, and they don't want their kids dying anymore,” he said.

Some Alawites are beginning to question their support for Syria’s Assad - The Washington Post


----------



## Superboy

Is Islamic Front considered extremist jihadists? Islamic Front (Syria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

These guys seriously need to pull their acts together or they be in deeper shit than they already are in ... Al Fagra seems to be getting stronger day by day..


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@rmi5 
seyyed what is happening in Deir ez Zor? your favorite side is apparently losing land.


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> @rmi5
> seyyed what is happening in Deir ez Zor? your favorite side is apparently losing land.


Farsi, since when your savage fellow-minded wahabi counterparts became my friends? 
I am just chilling that Wahabi Sunnis(ISIS), and Wahabi Shias(yourself, mullahs) remove each other from the face of the earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Farsi, since when your savage fellow-minded wahabi counterparts became my friends?


از اون وقتی که از کیرشون افتادی بیرون. هههههههههههههههههااااااااااااا


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> از اون وقتی که از کیرشون افتادی بیرون. هههههههههههههههههااااااااااااا


@Horus


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> I am just chilling that Wahabi Sunnis(ISIS), and Wahabi Shias(yourself, mullahs) remove each other from the face of the earth


But dude, you were staunchly defending ISIS in deir ez zor and ignoring SAA advance in there couple of weeks ago.

you r very touchy. cant I make a simple joke out of a unique character like you?


----------



## dhul-aktaf

BBC News - Will Aleppo finally fall to the Syrian army?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

dhul-aktaf said:


> @rmi5
> seyyed what is happening in Deir ez Zor? your favorite side is apparently losing land.



#Syria #IS overrun 2 regime checkpoints in eastern rural #Homsnear Tayfur airbase

#Syria #Homs Rebels take over checkpoints around #Qaryatayn in eastern #Homs 

#Syria #IS attack gas well 105 in eastern rural #Homs

#Syria #Damascus Rebels in control of observatory belonging to#SAA brigade 128 in eastern #Qalamon 

#Syria #Daraa Rebels take control of regime communication center near Shaykh Miskin

#Syria #Daraa #FSA disrupt communication server for #SAAdivisions 5 & 9 in Shaykh Miskin city (made by #Siemens)

Mark (@markito0171) on Twitter


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS killed 4 soldiers belonged to Assad forces in Deir ez-Zor.


> #مسار_بـرس | #دير_الزور | تنظيم الدولة يقتل 4 عناصر من قوات الأسد خلال اشتباكات في منطقة حويجة صكر
> 6:41pm - 14 Nov 14



وكالة مسار برس (@MasarPressNet) on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533309534496780288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533297137476308992


----------



## Alienoz_TR

HOMS PROVINCE

Rebels killed a number of Assad forces in Qaryatayn, eastern Homs countryside, and captured ammunition and vehicles belonged to the regime.

IS killed 8 Assad soldiers, destroyed 3 tanks while losing 3 fighters from their own ranks around T4 airbase. IS took over some regime checkpoints.

IS attacked regime troops in Shaer gas field, forcing them to withdraw. Regime lost a number of tanks and vehicles during the clashes.



> سيطر الثوار على حاجزي البرج ومشتل قصر في محيط بلدة القريتين بريف حمص الشرقي بعد اشتباكات مع قوات الأسد.
> وأفاد مراسل “مسار برس” أن اشتباكات وصفت بالعنيفة اندلعت صباح اليوم الجمعة بين الثوار وقوات الأسد في محيط بلدة القريتين، ما أدى إلى مقتل عدد من الأخيرة، إضافة إلى اغتنام سيارة عسكرية وأسلحة وذخائر، ترافق ذلك مع قصف بالمدفعية من قبل قوات الأسد على المنطقة، فيما تتواصل الاشتبكات في البلدة بين الطرفين.
> وفي ريف حمص الشرقي أيضا، تمكن تنظيم الدولة بعد اشتباكات مع قوات الأسد من السيطرة على حاجزي قصر الحير والسيريتل في محيط مطار “تيفور”، أسفرت عن مقتل 8 عناصر من الأخيرة وتدمير 3 دبابات، فيما قتل 3 عناصر من التنظيم.
> كما دارت اشتباكات بين الطرفين في جبل شاعر، ما أجبر قوات الأسد على الانسحاب من مواقعها، بالإضافة إلى تدمير عدد من الدبابات والآليات العسكرية لها.



https://www.masarpress.net/تقدم-للثوار-بريف-حمص-الشرقي-وقوات-الأس/


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@Alienoz_TR 
nowadays the kill rate of SAAF is crushing. the sortie numbers and their precision are way better than before. even more effective than coalition's performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

dhul-aktaf said:


> BBC News - Will Aleppo finally fall to the Syrian army?


Judging Assad performance in Jobar it will take 10-20 years to take Aleppo.






Head of Jayish Mujahedeen wa Ansar Salahuddin Shishani tells about his travel to Raqqa. He wanted to make a peace deal between Nusra, Islamic Front and IS. But IS called them kaffirs and refused. The video is made in Layramun, Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

the average turk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532383463052414977


----------



## atatwolf

*Turkey's Kurdish client state*
Several months ago, the international media and political pundits were predicting imminent Kurdish statehood. Many in the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) believed, and perhaps still do, that the KRG could independently export crude oil to Turkey and create a viable, autonomous revenue source. These expectations were fueled by "energy agreements" between Erbil and Ankara, a cold war between former Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan and former Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki and international oil company interests in the Kurdistan region.

Summary⎙ Print Turkey has tremendous financial and security influence over the Kurdistan region of Iraq, exposing Erbil to economic and political vulnerabilities.
Author Denise Natali Posted November 14, 2014
Instead of statehood or enhanced autonomy, however, the KRG has become more dependent on Turkey while remaining tied to Iraq. This dependency has deepened with the Islamic State (IS) threatening the region, territorial and resource disputes in Iraq remaining unresolved and Ankara and Baghdad pursuing a rapprochement. It leaves the KRG more deeply lodged between regional powers and enhances Turkey’s control over Erbil’s energy and political agendas.

The Ankara-Erbil alliance initially presupposed "mutual interdependence." Turkey could access KRG hydrocarbons, reduce its dependency on Russian and Iranian gas imports and become a regional energy hub. The KRG also represented a security partner against the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) and a Sunni Muslim ally where Turkish "soft power" could be extended. For the KRG, Turkey was a direct energy export route, commercial partner and alternative to Baghdad. To enhance this partnership and leverage Kurdish nationalist interests, KRG officials strategically permitted Turkish companies into the Kurdistan region’s commercial, banking and energy sectors.

Ankara-Erbil commercial ties may have helped develop the Kurdistan region and benefited certain elites, but they have not enhanced the KRG’s economic autonomy. Although Turkey remains the KRG’s largest external trading partner, about 85% of the "trade" between Ankara and Erbil, estimated at $7 billion in 2013, comprises KRG imports of food and luxury items, paid for with revenues from Baghdad. Most imported goods from Turkey are consumed in the Kurdistan region and are not re-exported as value-added products. In addition, exports from Iraqi Kurdistan represent only about 5% of the KRG’s trade activities, most of which involve the re-export of alcohol and tobacco from Turkey to other countries, including Iran.

Indeed, the KRG-Ankara oil export gamble was supposed to change this scenario by giving the Kurdistan region a self-sustaining revenue base. Yet, after six months of "independent" oil exports through the Iraqi-Turkish pipeline, the KRG has further exposed its economic vulnerability and deepened its financial crisis. Despite the 30 million barrels of oil the KRG has reportedly sold through Turkey, the opaque nature of the sales — cargoes roaming the high seas with radars off, boat-to-boat transfers, undisclosed pricing mechanisms and legal disputes — has done little to de-risk large-scale oil exports. The KRG has thus far only received about $2 billion from oil sales, a small fraction of its annual budgetary needs and nowhere near the revenues required to pay civil servant salaries or international oil company costs. Plummeting world oil prices have further disadvantaged contentious and highly discounted Kurdish crude while benefiting energy importers, like Ankara.

In circumventing Baghdad, Ankara and not Erbil has assumed greater control over the KRG energy sector and related revenues. In fact, Turkey has become the KRG’s new financial patron. With unpaid monthly salaries of about $720 million, investment at a standstill, tourism undermined and financial and oil disputes with Baghdad unresolved, the KRG has borrowed billions from Ankara (and private investors) over the past six months. According to local sources, Turkey also recently paid two months of KRG civil servant salaries, manages KRG oil revenues in an account at the Turkish Halkbank and holds Kurdish crude in storage tanks in Ceyhan. Although Baghdad and the KRG have attempted to negotiate another oil export and payment deal, part of the KRG's oil revenues remain with Ankara.

Turkey’s financial influence also strengthens its leverage over Kurdish nationalist politics, at least the part involving President Massoud Barzani. Although Iraqi Kurds have expressed their "disappointment" with Ankara’s lack of military support against the IS onslaught, they are unable to effectively challenge Erdogan without undermining their own financial interests and energy prospects, particularly with the ongoing budget cut-off by Baghdad. In fact, as Erdogan addresses Turkey’s IS and PKK threat and the Kurdish peace process falters, he will likely expect Barzani to help rectify the mistakes he made on Kobani. This effort would also help Barzani counter the PKK’s surge in popularity, especially after the Kurdistan Democratic Party (KDP) peshmerga's withdrawal from Ninevah and the PKK’s rescue of Yazidi groups.

Even then, the extent to which Barzani or the KRG can influence transborder Kurdish nationalist politics will be on Erdogan’s terms. The Iraqi Kurdistan parliament may have voted to support Syrian Kurds with military and humanitarian aid to Kobani (airdropped by the United States), but it needed Ankara’s approval to send peshmerga into Kobani. The limited number of peshmerga that Erdogan eventually permitted to cross Turkish territory consisted of KDP-affiliated troops, but not Democratic Union Party or Patriotic Union of Kurdistan forces.

These trends not only refute the imminent Kurdish statehood discourse, but reveal the changing nature of the Kurdistan region’s autonomy. Any further effort to exchange Baghdad for Ankara not only risks undermining the KRG’s economic viability, but its political maneuverability as well. These vulnerabilities are reinforced as Baghdad and Ankara attempt to reach an entente, IS and militant Sunni Arab nationalists threaten the KRG internal border, Iran remains influential in the Kurdistan region and Turkey seeks to safeguard its territorial integrity. They place Ankara at the center of the Kurdistan hydrocarbons sector, alongside Baghdad, and further challenge the KRG's ability to autonomously shape its energy future.


Read more: Turkey's Kurdish client state - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

Let,s be honest here, whatever anybody might think of Assad he is by far the lesser evil. Saudi Arabia/Qatar/Turkey/ US/France are simply using Syria as a proxy battleground to expand their own influence. There is no sense they are genuinely concerned about Syrians because no matter who you support every side has been guilty of atrocities.
People need to learn the lesson of what happened when Saddam fell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> the average turk
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532383463052414977


He doesnt mention Civilians or any Ethnicity, its obvious that he means pkk.


And you typing ''the avarage Turk'' shows obviously whos the racist here, you did the same racism to Arabs before by applauding the ban of Arab refugees in north Iraq so dont play the victim here, you pkk people are the biggest opportunist racists, taking the land of Arabs when Isis was leaving you alone a couple months ago and now you are in need for help, Karma is bitch.

And last but not least, you are derailing the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

JUBA said:


> This comment is proof for anyone who still doubt that this runaway Asshead is a shameless loser who shamelessly sides with the one who's butchering his people.


Syrian 'hero boy' video faked by Norwegian director

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

crates of MANPADS in a depot seized by rebels.


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Al-Kurdi

*More than 36 hours of clashes in Kobani, and IS militants tries to retake the road of Halnaj- Kobani*
November 14, 2014 Comments Off









Reliable sources reported to SOHR that the violent clashes between YPG and IS fighters have still erupted in the south of Kobani for 36 hours, information reported casualties on both sides. Other violent clashes erupted between the same parties in the southeast of the city leading to kill 3 militants.


IS militants carried out an attack on the road of Halnaj- Kobani in the southeast of the city of Kobani attempting to retake the road, where YPG fighters could seize it 2 days ago and kill 8 militants, information reports casualties on YPG side too.


Meanwhile, YPG fighters attacked IS positions in the village of Manazi in the western countryside of Kobani, and they also targeted a vehicle and a motorcycle on the road of al- Eza’ah near the village of Manazi leading to kill some IS militants and some of YPG fighters too.


US led coalition carried out 4 strikes targeting IS positions in the south and southeast of Kobani.





*al-Hasakah province: clashes continued between ISIS and YPG south of Ras al-Ein amid advances for the YPG as it took control on 4 villages and a strategic hill, reports of losses in both sid*es.


----------



## atatwolf

@Kurds

Meet your new currency:


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> the average turk
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532383463052414977



Are there the word "Kurd" in Türkish "Kürt" in his original tweet ???

No.... but as always, idiotic Kurdish propaganda.....these seperatist scums are that retarded that they can't to do a simple propaganda....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Guys, don't jump on everything he says. As a Turk you have to get use to lies. Only respond of it is worth responding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Are there the word "Kurd" in Türkish "Kürt" in his original tweet ???
> 
> No.... but as always, idiotic Kurdish propaganda.....these seperatist scums are that retarded that they can't to do a simple propaganda....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533368544051077120


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533368544051077120



Western pigs... 

Probably informed by the famous "Kurdish sources"....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> Western pigs...
> 
> Probably informed by the famous "Kurdish sources"....


no it is not even about this
this guy is from a minority parti and is already supporting group like MeK, a terrorist group
just because they have the word "marxist" in it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

HASAKAH PROVINCE

IS killed 18 YPG members, destroyed 2 cars and 3 dochka loaded pick-ups near al-Arja al-Sheihan, northwest of Jazaa, Qamishli countryside.



> ‫#‏سوريا‬ ‪#‎Syria‬
> ‫#‏الحسكة‬
> 
> تنظيم الدولة ينصب كمين لعناصر الوحدات الكردية بالقرب من قرية عرجة الشيحان الواقعة في الريف الشمالي الغربي لبلدة جزعة في ريف القامشلي الجنوبي والكمين استهدف سيارتان فان و 3 بيك اب محملة برشاشات دوشكا وعليها عناصر الوحدات الكردية وتم قتل جميع عناصر الوحدات بالكمين وعددهم 18 عنصر



‫#سوريا #Syria#الحسكة تنظيم الدولة... - وكالة خطوة الإخبارية - Step Agency News | Facebook‬

HOMS PROVINCE

IS killed 28 regime soldiers and seized weapons and ammunition. IS took over some parts of Shaer gas fields. Also, Battle around T4 airbase continues in favour of IS.

https://www.masarpress.net/تنظيم-الدولة-يستعيد-أجزاء-من-حقل-الشاع/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533600879912308736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533603803442864128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533728762391564288

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Western pigs...
> 
> Probably informed by the famous "Kurdish sources"....



it's in the nature


----------



## atatwolf

ISIS releases a new video, deep inside Ayn Al-Islam although Kurdish sources claim they control 90% of the town.






@Alienoz_TR can you be so kind to provide a translation what they are saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> it's in the nature


Is it from the Lord of the rings ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

They all look so dirty and primitive, and talk about such archaic shit that they need to visit a barbers for a "very" close shave.


----------



## Ceylal

@Syrian Lion 
Can you tell us in all honesty, the real opinion of the Syrian people and the SAA on Assad now. From our perspective, Syria's territorial integrity is not his goal anymore. thx.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*From today*

*7 militants died in clashes with YPG in Ras al- Ayn*
November 16, 2014 Comments Off






Al- Hasakah Province: Violent clashes took place this morning between YPG supported by al- Karamah Army against IS militants in al- Qres area in the south of Jaz’ah village located in the countryside of al- Ya’robeyyi Town leading to destroy 2 vehicles belong to IS and death of some militants and a fighter from YPG.


YPG targeted IS positions on the villages of Mestriha and Felastin in the southern countryside of Jaz’ah leading to destroy an IS vehicle. 7 militants, including a commander, died due to an ambush by YPG near Abo Baker Hill in the southern western countryside of Ras al- Ayn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533820312639787010
*1200 killed in 2 months of clashes, bombardment, and suicide explosions in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*





SOHR documented the death of 1153 people since the 16th of September/2014 when the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab”Kobane”, until yesterday’s midnight in the 15th of November 2014.

The dead included, 27 Kurdish civilians, the IS executed 17 civilians of them (including 2 teenagers ), 4 of them were beheaded in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside, in addition to 4 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” which started in the 27th of September.

387 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh, were killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, including a female leader in the woman protection units, and a number of fighters who were beheaded ( including 3 females ).

712 fighters from the IS, killed during clashes against YPG and al-Asayesh, and targeting their vehicles and locations by YPG fighters in EIn al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, 23 of them detonated themselves in areas in the city and its countryside.

16 rebels who were backing the YPG in the fight against the IS were killed during the clashes in the countryside of Ein al-Arab”Kobane” .

A volunteer in YPG was killed when he was carrying ammo in his car in one of the fighting fronts in the city.

We, in SOHR, believed that the real number of casualties in ISIS is higher than our number with 700 ,because there is absolute secrecy on casualties in the IS, and due to the difficulty of access to many areas and villages that have witnessed violent clashes and bombardment.

*Violent clashes continue since 84 hours in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”, 28 ISIS killed*
November 16, 2014 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that clashes continue since 84 hours in EIn al-Arab”Kobane” between ISIS and YPG. Clashes also took place on the road between Aleppo and Kobane. Coalition warplanes went in air strikes targeted the IS in Souq al-hal area accompanied by clashes between ISIS and YPG in the area, the YPG advances west of al-Baladia area and north of the governmental square.
YPG fighters devastated a tank for the IS between Tahtik and Bozik villages southeast of the city. the clashes led to death of 28 fighters from the IS and 4 fighters from YPG since yesterday.


----------



## islamrules

this is from the last video of IS, they seem confident to show their faces, n it seems also that they wanned to make their multi nationalities clear to the world


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ceylal said:


> @Syrian Lion
> Can you tell us in all honesty, the real opinion of the Syrian people and the SAA on Assad now. From our perspective, Syria's territorial integrity is not his goal anymore. thx.


Syrians are not for Alasad, Alasad is nothing, however in this war, we need a leader, having a new leader during war is nothing but chaos and losing to terrorism, thus Syrian view Alasad as a leader, a captain to bring the ship to safe shores during this storm.. so tell you that there is Syrian who is pro Alasad that is very rare, however majority of Syrians are pro Syria ( Pro Syrian army and Syrian government) , as I mentioned Alasad is just a leader for this war, and trust me after this war is over, Alasad wouldn't stay in office... heck there is even talk inside the government to hold presidential elections again in 2016... 

now it is all about the Syrian Armed Forces.... God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces! Long Live Syria!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Syrian Lion

*NDF Hero Tells How He Chose to Throw Himself down a Mountain instead of Surrendering to Terrorists*
​A fighter in the ranks of the National Defense Forces (NDF), Yousef Haddad, tells his heroic story when he was left fighting against terrorists from the US-backed "Free Syrian Army" (FSA) and their al-Qaeda allies, Jabhat al-Nusra (Nusra Front), on top of a mountain in Maaloula, when the militants invaded the historic Christian village. Running out of ammunition and co-fighters, he chose to throw himself down a mountain instead of surrendering, where he later got rescued by a unit of NDF and Syrian Army fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Syrian Lion said:


> Syrians are not for Alasad, Alasad is nothing, however in this war, we need a leader, having a new leader during war is nothing but chaos and losing to terrorism, thus Syrian view Alasad as a leader, a captain to bring the ship to safe shores during this storm.. so tell you that there is Syrian who is pro Alasad that is very rare, however majority of Syrians are pro Syria ( Pro Syrian army and Syrian government) , as I mentioned Alasad is just a leader for this war, and trust me after this war is over, Alasad wouldn't stay in office... heck there is even talk inside the government to hold presidential elections again in 2016...
> 
> now it is all about the Syrian Armed Forces.... God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces! Long Live Syria!


Thx friend, in fact that is the prevalent opinion that we have back home. We have a Syrian dignitary that came for three days. That shows that Algeria's position toward the Syrian nightmare hasn't change and has always refused to apply the illegal sanctions imposed on here. Wish you the best. Algeria is a country that Syria can count on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ceylal said:


> Thx friend, in fact that is the prevalent opinion that we have back home. We have a Syrian dignitary that came for three days. That shows that Algeria's position toward the Syrian nightmare hasn't change and has always refused to apply the illegal sanctions imposed on here. Wish you the best. Algeria is a country that Syria can count on.


For sure my friend, the Syrian Parliament delegation met with Algerians officials and and asked Algerian help and experience on how to solve/work with such conflicts, Algeria and Syria will always work together..
Thank you for supporting the Syrian people and understanding the conflict in Syria. 

viva l'algerie !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Syrian Lion said:


> For sure my friend, the Syrian Parliament delegation met with Algerians officials and and asked Algerian help and experience on how to solve/work with such conflicts, Algeria and Syria will always work together..
> Thank you for supporting the Syrian people and understanding the conflict in Syria.
> 
> viva l'algerie !!


Syrians are our brothers by blood, and Algeria is known to have never abandoned her own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ceylal said:


> Syrians are our brothers by blood, and Algeria is known to have never abandoned her own.


Syrians and Algerians are one, and no one can deny Algeria sacrifice for its own, and we know that Algeria will not hesitate to help us, Algeria took a big risk standing with the Syrian people, many countries have threatened Algeria for standing up for the truth, and Algeria steadfastness overcome those threats. 
Everyone knows the Algerian generosity, dying for their own homeland and sacrificing their lives for justice and righteousness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Chief of Staff visits units at Shaer Mountain in Homs*

1



​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Syrian Lion said:


> Syrians are not for Alasad, Alasad is nothing, however in this war, we need a leader, having a new leader during war is nothing but chaos and losing to terrorism, thus Syrian view Alasad as a leader, a captain to bring the ship to safe shores during this storm.. so tell you that there is Syrian who is pro Alasad that is very rare, however majority of Syrians are pro Syria ( Pro Syrian army and Syrian government) , as I mentioned Alasad is just a leader for this war, and trust me after this war is over, Alasad wouldn't stay in office... heck there is even talk inside the government to hold presidential elections again in 2016...
> 
> now it is all about the Syrian Armed Forces.... God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces! Long Live Syria!



Well said my friend. Al Assad is merely one individual and in the gram scheme of things he is not relevant at all. 
This is about the survival of the Syrian nation state, its institutions, culture and people.
God bless the people of Syria!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

ResurgentIran said:


> Well said my friend. Al Assad is merely one individual and in the gram scheme of things he is not relevant at all.
> This is about the survival of the Syrian nation state, its institutions, culture and people.
> God bless the people of Syria!


Thank you bro!

just wait there are good news, however they are not confirmed yet... I won't post until they are confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Only the Syrian Army is able to fight ISIL: so let’s back it | openDemocracy

Race and racism in modern Turkey | openDemocracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lowish

I guess this war was the inevitable result of Syria as a state, if things continue like this the nation state of Syria will be utterly dead.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Trusted sources reported to SOHR that ISIS attacked bastions for YPG and rebels west of EIn al-Arab"Kobane", followed by clashes lasted until this morning. Clashes also took place between the two sides in Azadi yard near the cultural center, around the governmental square, and south of the city, led to death of 14 fighters from the IS, in addition to taking over ISIS ammo and weapons, reports of losses in YPG
ISIS renewed mortars bombardment on areas in the city this morning, amid targeting ISIS locations with shells by the YPG and Peshmerga forces.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG fighters kill some IS militants in Kobani*
November 17, 2014 Comments Off








Reliable sources informed SOHR that US led coalition warplanes carried out 2 strikes at least on IS positions in the Security Box area.


YPG fighters could repulse 2 attacks launched by IS militants in the road of Aleppo in the southwest of Kobani and in the north of the Security Box leading to explosion of ammunition boxes.


Violent clashes are erupting between YPG and IS fighters in the south of the city of Kobani, coincided with shelling by IS militants on areas in the city of Kobani and shelling by YPG and Peshmerga forces on IS positions in the vicinity of Kobani.


Reliable sources informed SOHR that YPG fighters targeted 2 IS vehicles in al- Shalabeyyi area in the southern eastern countryside of the Kobani leading to destroy them, death of 5 militants and seizing their weapons. Other 4 militants from the province of Hama died in an ambush by YPF fighters in the city of Kobani.


The number of shells launched by IS on areas in the city of Kobani has risen to 20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

#BBCtrending: Open letter condemns fake 'Syria hero boy' film - BBC News


----------



## manlion

Free Syrian Army abandons Aleppo, leader flees to Turkey - MURAT YETKİN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Al-Kurdi said:


> Trusted sources reported to SOHR that ISIS attacked bastions for YPG and rebels west of EIn al-Arab"Kobane", followed by clashes lasted until this morning. Clashes also took place between the two sides in Azadi yard near the cultural center, around the governmental square, and south of the city, led to death of 14 fighters from the IS, in addition to taking over ISIS ammo and weapons, reports of losses in YPG
> ISIS renewed mortars bombardment on areas in the city this morning, amid targeting ISIS locations with shells by the YPG and Peshmerga forces.



Am so confused, who is fighting who now ?


----------



## lowish

Star Wars said:


> Am so confused, who is fighting who now ?



Islamic State fighting PKK's Syrian branch along with Iraqi Peshmerga


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> Islamic State fighting PKK's Syrian branch along with Iraqi Peshmerga


A big portion of anti ISIS forces are FSA. It is ISIS against FSA+PKK+peshmerga+a few takfiris


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syrian Army Captures Bardaan Area from ISIS on Sakr Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SOHR was informed that YPG carried out an operation around al-Baladia area, EIn al-Arab"Kobane", what made it able to gain control on 6 buildings in the area, What is known as " al-Fedaii groupes " have seized large amount of ammo and weapons, including RPGs, heavy machine-guns, and Snipers . what killed 13 fighters from the IS. 
Coalition warplanes carried out 4 air raids around the governmental square, Targeted ISIS in the area.


----------



## haviZsultan

I still find it hard to understand why some people still support Bashar Al Asad. It is unfortunate after the man has taken part in so much killing of his own people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Star Wars said:


> Am so confused, who is fighting who now ?



Kurdish forces: YPG, Peshmerga
Syrian Forces: FSA

Fights against

Amazonian Forces: ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

haviZsultan said:


> I still find it hard to understand why some people still support Bashar Al Asad. It is unfortunate after the man has taken part in so much killing of his own people


they're fighting al qaeda etc, who hide among the civilian population and the Syrian forces have no precision weapons so sadly there has been a high civilian death count. 

Assad is just a boogeyman being hyped by the west and their petrodollar cronies in the region, this is Syria vs foreign terrorists. 

as @Syrian Lion said, a change of leadership will probably happen, but doing so in the middle of a war that's destroying the country is not a very smart thing to do. 

good luck and godspeed to the Syrian forces, may they prevail over the scum they fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish fighters adopt new strategy against ISIS militants in Syria


ARA News*

*Urfa, Turkey* ــ A special squad of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) carried out a qualitative operation against militants of the Islamic State group (IS/ISIS) in the village of Jalabiya, south of Kobane, killing five members of the group and seizing their weapons, Kurdish military sources reported.

Speaking to _ARA News_, Omid Khoshman, a YPG fighter, said that the YPG’s operation also resulted in the destruction of an IS-led vehicle loaded with ammunition and a Dushka machine gun. 

Koshman pointed out that among the dead was Abdul Razzaq Abu Khaled, a prominent militant fighter from the village of Buaas of northern Raqqa.

For security reasons, Khoshman did not reveal further details on the operation, saying that the Kurdish forces will carry out similar attacks in the coming days.

In relevant developments, about 28 militants of the IS radical group were killed Saturday, including two “Princes“, during clashes with the Kurdish defending forces in the city of Kobane (Ain al-Arab).

Abu Ali al-Askari and Abu Mohammed al-Masri, both IS “Princes”. were reported dead during clashes with the Kurdish forces on Sunday.

“Al-Askari and al-Masri were responsible for planning the military operations of the terrorists against Kobane,” the YPG’s leadership said in a statement. 

Meanwhile, the IS Prince Abu Khattab was reportedly killed by the Kurdish fighters in the village of Mabrookeh in the countryside of Sere Kaniye (Ras al-Ain) of al-Hasakah province, northeastern Syria.



Reporting by: Redwan Bizar

Source: ARA News


----------



## DizuJ

Norwegian filmmakers apologize for fake ‘Syria boy hero’ video   - NY Daily News


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Al- Hasakah Province: Violent clashes took place between YPG and IS fighters in the area located between Aalya and Tamer hill in the south of Ras al- Ayn leading to destroy 2 IS vehicles and information about death of some IS militants.

YPG fighters targeted IS positions in the villages of Mabrokeh and al- Dahmaa in the southwest of Ras al- Ayn city, information reported wounding of some IS militants.

The regime forces shelled IS- held areas in the southern countryside of al- Hasakah, information reported casualties on IS side.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS retook Shaer gas fields, and attacks Hajjar gas fields atm.

Several sources reported.


----------



## United

*Turkey's FM: “Our position and the US position are getting closer on the issue of a no-fly zone in Syria."*
*
Turkish FM: US relenting over Syria no-fly zone*


----------



## Al-Kurdi

has FSA left Aleppo?


----------



## Hakan

*Free Syrian Army abandons Aleppo, leader flees to Turkey*​The Free Syrian Army (FSA), the recognized armed opposition group against the Bashar al-Assad in Syria, has ceased its resistance in Aleppo, Syria’s second biggest city, withdrawing its 14,000 militia from the city, a ranking Turkish security source told the Hürriyet Daily News on Nov. 17.

“Its leader Jamal Marouf has fled to Turkey,” confirmed the source, who asked not to be named. “He is currently being hosted and protected by the Turkish state.” 

The source did not give an exact date of the escape but said it was within the last two weeks, that is, the first half of November. The source declined to give Marouf’s whereabouts in Turkey. 

As a result, the FSA has lost control over the Bab al-Hawa border gate (opposite from Turkey’s Cilvegözü in Reyhanlı), which is now being held by a weak coalition of smaller groups led by Ahrar al-Sham.

The source said some of the weaponry delivered to the FSA by the U.S.-led coalition in its fight against both Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL) and the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria might have fallen into the hands of Ahrar al-Sham and al-Nusra, the Syria branch of al-Qaeda.

A weakening Western-supported opposition in Syria could not only put Aleppo in jeopardy, but also weaken the U.S.-led coalition in Syria and Iraq, which might affect the positions of other important players in the region, such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Israel.

Is the fall of Aleppo near?

Turkish President Tayyip Erdoğan warned the international community on Nov. 6 that the fall of Aleppo, which is just 60 kilometers from Turkey, could expose Turkey to another wave of refugees. 

Already hosting more than 1.5 million refugees from Syria, Turkish authorities worry that if Aleppo falls into the hands of ISIL or is subjected to a massive attack, a refugee flood of the same size could take place in a week’s time.

On the other hand, Turkey and the U.S. agreed during talks in Ankara on Nov. 12 for Turkish security forces to give military training to around 2,000 members of the FSA in a military facility near Kırşehir in Central Anatolia.

Now it could be understood in retrospect that Erdoğan was giving the heads up based on intelligence reports from the field.

Al-Nusra and ISIL alignment?

The news about the FSA evacuation came as claims in the Western media intensified about a rapprochement between al-Nusra and ISIL, which is denied by Turkish government sources.

One source talking on the condition of anonymity gave details about talks between al-Nusra and ISIL last week – information that was not possible to corroborate based on another source. According to field reports in Ankara, Abu Mohammad al-Gulani of al-Nusra has asked the leader of another Jihadist group (Jaish al-Muhajireen wal-Ansar - Army of Emigrants and Supporters) in Syria, Salahaddin al-Shishani (The Chechen), to intermediate for a cease-fire between his organization and ISIL. 

The idea was that each of them fight against their “own enemy,” not each other. The contact was established in Raqqa, the ISIL stronghold in Syria (on Nov. 13, according to Turkish sources) and was rejected by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi on the basis that they “had nothing to discuss with munafiqs [hypocrites of Islam].”

That might mean more bad news since it may lead to a dissolution in the ranks of both al-Nusra and other smaller groups that have been fighting in the Syrian civil war since 2011 and a growth for ISIL.

A recent statement on Nov. 10 by the outlawed Egyptian group of Ansar Beit al-Maqdis (Supporters of Quds, or Jerusalem) to join ISIL and rename themselves as the Sinai Province (wilayat) of the Islamic State could be regarded as a signal that its influence is growing. In a recent attack, Ansar killed 33 Egyptian security personnel on Oct. 24 near İsmailia in the Sinai Peninsula.

November/18/2014

Free Syrian Army abandons Aleppo, leader flees to Turkey - MURAT YETKİN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Hakan said:


> *Free Syrian Army abandons Aleppo, leader flees to Turkey*​The Free Syrian Army (FSA), the recognized armed opposition group against the Bashar al-Assad in Syria, has ceased its resistance in Aleppo, Syria’s second biggest city, withdrawing its 14,000 militia from the city, a ranking Turkish security source told the Hürriyet Daily News on Nov. 17.
> 
> “Its leader Jamal Marouf has fled to Turkey,” confirmed the source, who asked not to be named. “He is currently being hosted and protected by the Turkish state.”
> 
> The source did not give an exact date of the escape but said it was within the last two weeks, that is, the first half of November. The source declined to give Marouf’s whereabouts in Turkey.
> 
> As a result, the FSA has lost control over the Bab al-Hawa border gate (opposite from Turkey’s Cilvegözü in Reyhanlı), which is now being held by a weak coalition of smaller groups led by Ahrar al-Sham.
> 
> The source said some of the weaponry delivered to the FSA by the U.S.-led coalition in its fight against both Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL) and the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria might have fallen into the hands of Ahrar al-Sham and al-Nusra, the Syria branch of al-Qaeda.
> 
> A weakening Western-supported opposition in Syria could not only put Aleppo in jeopardy, but also weaken the U.S.-led coalition in Syria and Iraq, which might affect the positions of other important players in the region, such as Iran, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Israel.
> 
> Is the fall of Aleppo near?
> 
> Turkish President Tayyip Erdoğan warned the international community on Nov. 6 that the fall of Aleppo, which is just 60 kilometers from Turkey, could expose Turkey to another wave of refugees.
> 
> Already hosting more than 1.5 million refugees from Syria, Turkish authorities worry that if Aleppo falls into the hands of ISIL or is subjected to a massive attack, a refugee flood of the same size could take place in a week’s time.
> 
> On the other hand, Turkey and the U.S. agreed during talks in Ankara on Nov. 12 for Turkish security forces to give military training to around 2,000 members of the FSA in a military facility near Kırşehir in Central Anatolia.
> 
> Now it could be understood in retrospect that Erdoğan was giving the heads up based on intelligence reports from the field.
> 
> Al-Nusra and ISIL alignment?
> 
> The news about the FSA evacuation came as claims in the Western media intensified about a rapprochement between al-Nusra and ISIL, which is denied by Turkish government sources.
> 
> One source talking on the condition of anonymity gave details about talks between al-Nusra and ISIL last week – information that was not possible to corroborate based on another source. According to field reports in Ankara, Abu Mohammad al-Gulani of al-Nusra has asked the leader of another Jihadist group (Jaish al-Muhajireen wal-Ansar - Army of Emigrants and Supporters) in Syria, Salahaddin al-Shishani (The Chechen), to intermediate for a cease-fire between his organization and ISIL.
> 
> The idea was that each of them fight against their “own enemy,” not each other. The contact was established in Raqqa, the ISIL stronghold in Syria (on Nov. 13, according to Turkish sources) and was rejected by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi on the basis that they “had nothing to discuss with munafiqs [hypocrites of Islam].”
> 
> That might mean more bad news since it may lead to a dissolution in the ranks of both al-Nusra and other smaller groups that have been fighting in the Syrian civil war since 2011 and a growth for ISIL.
> 
> A recent statement on Nov. 10 by the outlawed Egyptian group of Ansar Beit al-Maqdis (Supporters of Quds, or Jerusalem) to join ISIL and rename themselves as the Sinai Province (wilayat) of the Islamic State could be regarded as a signal that its influence is growing. In a recent attack, Ansar killed 33 Egyptian security personnel on Oct. 24 near İsmailia in the Sinai Peninsula.
> 
> November/18/2014
> 
> Free Syrian Army abandons Aleppo, leader flees to Turkey - MURAT YETKİN


Syria Feature: Turkey’s Leading Newspaper Publishes False Report that “14,000 Insurgents Leave Aleppo” | EA WorldView

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Dispatches
Michael J. Totten*

*The Kurds Rise From the Ashes of Syria*
17 November 2014

*Syria no longer exists*.

The tyrannical regime of Bashar al-Assad governs parts of what’s left of it. The psychopathic Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) controls another large swath. Small scraps of territory are ruled by sundry other militias which, more likely than not, will eventually be absorbed by Assad or ISIS.

Up north the Kurds have carved out a proto state of their own which they call Rojava. It is being violently squeezed by ISIS from the south, and it’s jammed up against the wall of the Turkish border to the north. It is split into three besieged non-contiguous cantons, the most endangered of which is based around the city of Kobani.

Yet Syrian Kurdistan, spliced and diced though it may be, stubbornly continues existing. 

ISIS says Rojava is an atheist entity that must be destroyed. Turkey says it’s a left-wing terrorist state that must at least be resisted.

The United States quietly considers Rojava an ally.

Darius Bazargan produced a short documentary about Kurdish Syria for the BBC’s _Our World_ called _Rojava: Syria’s Secret Revolution, _where we see Commander Redur Khalil, spokesman for the armed forces: If the American and European plans are to succeed, he says, “they will need allies on the ground.” He and his people are it. There is no one else.

Their ideology is quasi-Marxist, which is hardly ideal, but it’s vastly preferable to the Assad regime and ISIS. At the very least it ensures there is no religious repression. Women, men, and people from all religious backgrounds—secular or otherwise—have the same rights. Apostates from Islam and converts to Christianity face no persecution. Jews wouldn’t suffer much either if there were many around. An Israeli woman recently volunteered to fight alongside them and she is most welcome. Rojava is also not a ethnocracy. Arabs live there too, and many fight in the armed forces against ISIS.

The quasi-Marxism of the proto state’s leaders may be a potential problem for the region’s long-term prosperity, but it poses no threat to the West whatsoever and is likely just a transition phase anyway.

Bazargan says two million people make up the area. Terry Glavin reports in the _Ottawa Citizen_ that the refugee crisis has swollen the population to a bursting 4.6 million. No one can really know for sure what the number is. Some of the refugees may return to where they came from at some point, or they might continue to swell and become permanent.

The Turks are supremely unhappy about this. Roughly a fourth of Turkey’s own population is Kurdish. The nightmare scenario, from Ankara’s point of view, is an independent Turkish Kurdistan and a loss of even more post-Ottoman territory. But the human right of self-determination is not contingent on whether or not Turks find it convenient.

Turkey is nominally an American ally, but it steadfastly refuses to help in any meaningful way whatsoever. The Kurdish entity known as Rojava doesn’t even exist on the map, but it’s a better ally than the one Middle Eastern nation in NATO.

The Kurds can’t possibly extinguish the Islamic State or the Assad regime, but given enough support and time they may be able to carve out a functioning contiguous autonomous region with secure borders like the one that already exists in Iraq.

Making it so should be the first order of business for American foreign policy in Syria. It would make a clear definable objective and help keep ISIS in a box for the time being.

Saving or fixing all of Syria is impossible, but a partial victory is better than nothing. If you doubt this, consider how Seoul would look today if North Korea had swallowed the south at the end of the Korean War.

What’s happening in Syria is an echo of what happened in Iraq during the 1990s and 2000s. The Kurds first broke away from Saddam Hussein’s totalitarian rule, then shored up their defenses against Al Qaeda in Iraq, the precursor to ISIS that the Kurds in Syria are facing today.

What the Kurds achieved in Iraq is permanent. Never again will that region be lorded over by Baghdad. Its independence from Iraq has been achieved in all but name. It’s a _fait accompli_. Nor will ISIS ever control it. The Kurds will fight ISIS with kitchen knives and even their own teeth if they have to.

Rojava’s leaders publicly say they don’t want to partition Syria, but only because it’s the safe thing to say. The Turks might invade otherwise. It’s Washington’s job to guarantee the Kurds their safety and freedom and to make it clear to Turkey that if it invades and fights on the wrong side of this war that its membership in NATO would be in serious jeopardy.

There is nothing holy about borders in the Middle East or anywhere else. Kosovo recently broke off from Serbia. Scotland nearly split from the United Kingdom earlier this year. Abkhazia told Georgia to sod off. Almost everyone on earth thinks the Palestinians will have their own state in the West Bank and Gaza at some point.

The only plausible things standing in the way of a permanent de-facto independent Kurdish state called Rojava at this point are ISIS, the Assad regime, and the Turks. Two of those three will eventually cease to exist.

There can be no peace in the Eastern Mediterranean until the Assad regime and the ISIS are both erased from the face of the earth, but the Kurdish regions can be saved and strengthened right now and used as beachheads—or at the very least buffer zones—in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Solomon2 said:


> *Dispatches*
> *Michael J. Totten*
> 
> *The Kurds Rise From the Ashes of Syria*
> 17 November 2014
> 
> *Syria no longer exists*.
> 
> The tyrannical regime of Bashar al-Assad governs parts of what’s left of it. The psychopathic Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) controls another large swath. Small scraps of territory are ruled by sundry other militias which, more likely than not, will eventually be absorbed by Assad or ISIS.
> 
> Up north the Kurds have carved out a proto state of their own which they call Rojava. It is being violently squeezed by ISIS from the south, and it’s jammed up against the wall of the Turkish border to the north. It is split into three besieged non-contiguous cantons, the most endangered of which is based around the city of Kobani.
> 
> Yet Syrian Kurdistan, spliced and diced though it may be, stubbornly continues existing.
> 
> ISIS says Rojava is an atheist entity that must be destroyed. Turkey says it’s a left-wing terrorist state that must at least be resisted.
> 
> The United States quietly considers Rojava an ally.
> 
> Darius Bazargan produced a short documentary about Kurdish Syria for the BBC’s _Our World_ called _Rojava: Syria’s Secret Revolution, _where we see Commander Redur Khalil, spokesman for the armed forces: If the American and European plans are to succeed, he says, “they will need allies on the ground.” He and his people are it. There is no one else.
> 
> Their ideology is quasi-Marxist, which is hardly ideal, but it’s vastly preferable to the Assad regime and ISIS. At the very least it ensures there is no religious repression. Women, men, and people from all religious backgrounds—secular or otherwise—have the same rights. Apostates from Islam and converts to Christianity face no persecution. Jews wouldn’t suffer much either if there were many around. An Israeli woman recently volunteered to fight alongside them and she is most welcome. Rojava is also not a ethnocracy. Arabs live there too, and many fight in the armed forces against ISIS.
> 
> The quasi-Marxism of the proto state’s leaders may be a potential problem for the region’s long-term prosperity, but it poses no threat to the West whatsoever and is likely just a transition phase anyway.
> 
> Bazargan says two million people make up the area. Terry Glavin reports in the _Ottawa Citizen_ that the refugee crisis has swollen the population to a bursting 4.6 million. No one can really know for sure what the number is. Some of the refugees may return to where they came from at some point, or they might continue to swell and become permanent.
> 
> The Turks are supremely unhappy about this. Roughly a fourth of Turkey’s own population is Kurdish. The nightmare scenario, from Ankara’s point of view, is an independent Turkish Kurdistan and a loss of even more post-Ottoman territory. But the human right of self-determination is not contingent on whether or not Turks find it convenient.
> 
> Turkey is nominally an American ally, but it steadfastly refuses to help in any meaningful way whatsoever. The Kurdish entity known as Rojava doesn’t even exist on the map, but it’s a better ally than the one Middle Eastern nation in NATO.
> 
> The Kurds can’t possibly extinguish the Islamic State or the Assad regime, but given enough support and time they may be able to carve out a functioning contiguous autonomous region with secure borders like the one that already exists in Iraq.
> 
> Making it so should be the first order of business for American foreign policy in Syria. It would make a clear definable objective and help keep ISIS in a box for the time being.
> 
> Saving or fixing all of Syria is impossible, but a partial victory is better than nothing. If you doubt this, consider how Seoul would look today if North Korea had swallowed the south at the end of the Korean War.
> 
> What’s happening in Syria is an echo of what happened in Iraq during the 1990s and 2000s. The Kurds first broke away from Saddam Hussein’s totalitarian rule, then shored up their defenses against Al Qaeda in Iraq, the precursor to ISIS that the Kurds in Syria are facing today.
> 
> What the Kurds achieved in Iraq is permanent. Never again will that region be lorded over by Baghdad. Its independence from Iraq has been achieved in all but name. It’s a _fait accompli_. Nor will ISIS ever control it. The Kurds will fight ISIS with kitchen knives and even their own teeth if they have to.
> 
> Rojava’s leaders publicly say they don’t want to partition Syria, but only because it’s the safe thing to say. The Turks might invade otherwise. It’s Washington’s job to guarantee the Kurds their safety and freedom and to make it clear to Turkey that if it invades and fights on the wrong side of this war that its membership in NATO would be in serious jeopardy.
> 
> There is nothing holy about borders in the Middle East or anywhere else. Kosovo recently broke off from Serbia. Scotland nearly split from the United Kingdom earlier this year. Abkhazia told Georgia to sod off. Almost everyone on earth thinks the Palestinians will have their own state in the West Bank and Gaza at some point.
> 
> The only plausible things standing in the way of a permanent de-facto independent Kurdish state called Rojava at this point are ISIS, the Assad regime, and the Turks. Two of those three will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> There can be no peace in the Eastern Mediterranean until the Assad regime and the ISIS are both erased from the face of the earth, but the Kurdish regions can be saved and strengthened right now and used as beachheads—or at the very least buffer zones—in the future.




Isn't this what the US wanted? The destruction of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

United said:


> *Turkey's FM: “Our position and the US position are getting closer on the issue of a no-fly zone in Syria."
> 
> Turkish FM: US relenting over Syria no-fly zone*



we never learn. Syria is going to turn into another Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

C130 said:


> we never learn. Syria is going to turn into another Libya


Breaking news: Syria is worse than Libya since the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lowish

I guess one of IS's strength is that unlike the Syrian rebels they have actually tried to establish some sort of goverment, most of the mainstain rebels are too divided, weak and dependent on foreign assitance to accomplish anything.


----------



## forcetrip

lowish said:


> I guess one of IS's strength is that unlike the Syrian rebels they have actually tried to establish some sort of goverment, most of the mainstain rebels are too divided, weak and dependent on foreign assitance to accomplish anything.



IS wouldn't be anything without foreign assistance either. Stop people buying its stolen oil. Stop paying millions of $ in ransoms. Stop the allies from transferring equipment and money in forms of charities from their own local population and IS would be as good as gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-15I

C130 said:


> we never learn. Syria is going to turn into another Libya



Arab spring brought to the world the rising radical Islam.


----------



## DizuJ




----------



## Al-Kurdi

The locals in Suruc and Urfa tell me that the* Turkish government that is boasting to have received and provided shelter to the refugees of Kobani is not entirely accurate.* Government-affiliated institutions did in fact provide help and shelter but to no more than 6,000 people. The overwhelming majority are taken care of, according to the locals, mainly by the people of Suruc, which has a population of 101,000 as displayed on the sign at the entrance of the town.

At the exit of Suruc toward Urfa, three refugee camps on the side of the highway have been erected close to each other. Thousands of people, mostly women and children, live in the camps' tents that were set up by the municipality of Suruc, whose mayor is a member of the People's Democracy Party (HDP), the sister party of the PYD in Turkey, which is known for being pro-PKK.

Tens of thousands of refugees from Kobani live in shelters provided by various organizations scattered around Suruc, its villages and in Urfa. Many live next to their vehicles that hold their belongings in the no-man’s-land between the barbed border fences in a part of the Suruc plain that IS has not reached.



Read more: Watching Kobani - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> The locals in Suruc and Urfa tell me that the* Turkish government that is boasting to have received and provided shelter to the refugees of Kobani is not entirely accurate.* Government-affiliated institutions did in fact provide help and shelter but to no more than 6,000 people. The overwhelming majority are taken care of, according to the locals, mainly by the people of Suruc, which has a population of 101,000 as displayed on the sign at the entrance of the town.
> 
> At the exit of Suruc toward Urfa, three refugee camps on the side of the highway have been erected close to each other. Thousands of people, mostly women and children, live in the camps' tents that were set up by the municipality of Suruc, whose mayor is a member of the People's Democracy Party (HDP), the sister party of the PYD in Turkey, which is known for being pro-PKK.
> 
> Tens of thousands of refugees from Kobani live in shelters provided by various organizations scattered around Suruc, its villages and in Urfa. Many live next to their vehicles that hold their belongings in the no-man’s-land between the barbed border fences in a part of the Suruc plain that IS has not reached.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Watching Kobani - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East




look foker, hdp isnt the one paying the camp the governer. when a earthquake hit Van(city) several years ago we did saw how miserable the bdp was.

SALMAN AL FARSI is right you are really goat fokers....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Oublious said:


> look foker, hdp isnt the one paying the camp the governer. when a earthquake hit Van(city) several years ago we did saw how miserable the bdp was.
> 
> SALMAN AL FARSI is right you are really goat fokers....



And you are a racist.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> And you are a racist.


And so is Al Kurdi they fit eachother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> And so is Al Kurdi they fit eachother.


Yes he also is a PKK supporter, which tells a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Serpentine said:


> And you are a racist.




racist is al zordi and not me, the fact that he is a facist dont make me a racist. Stupid Turkish goverment they have to sent them back to kokani and let them handle ther problem and you can go with them. If you have the money help your kurdish people....

No money from the Turks anymore....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> And so is Al Kurdi they fit eachother.




how can you compare me with al zurdi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

Twenty-six Things About the Islamic State (ISIL) that Obama Does Not Want You to Know About | Global Research


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536392830072012801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536230521727369218

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536498433498963970


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Advances for YPG in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
November 24, 2014 Comments Off


SOHR was informed that YPG took control on few buildings around Ein al-Arab”Kobane” after violent clashes against the IS, YPG advanced in the governmental square and east of Azadi yard in addition to taking control on the cultural center in the city, the clashes accompanied by mutual bombardment from both sides and led to death of 18 fighters from ISIS in addition to human losses in YPG.
Coalition warplanes went in 5 air strikes targeted ISIS east of the city, confirmed reports of losses in ISIS. YPG fighters targeted 2 motorcycles for ISIS between Aleppo and Kobane in addition to targeting a car in Tal Hejab village and a Vehicle between Helnej and Shekh Joban, what killed a number of fighters from the IS.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Heavy clashes around 2 shia dominated cities of Nubl and Al Zahraa in Aleppo .

Wahhabi terrorists are trying to enter the cities but local forces have stopped them , hunting 2 tanks in southern fronts .

If the city fall , A big massacre will happen by terrorists . They killed a shia family around there yesterday for being shias .


----------



## Falcon29

The SiLent crY said:


> Heavy clashes around 2 shia dominated cities of Nubl and Al Zahraa in Aleppo .
> 
> Wahhabi terrorists are trying to enter the cities but local forces have stopped them , hunting 2 tanks in southern fronts .
> 
> If the city fall , A big massacre will happen by terrorists . They killed a shia family around there yesterday for being shias .



There will be no massacre.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Full Report from Al-Zahra and Nubl: Jabhat Al-Nusra Unable to Infiltrate


----------



## DizuJ

Aleppo, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Don't you people think the reason of forbidding graphic pictures is a way to defend the so called Sunni extremist groups here ? in order to save face ?

By the way , I respect he rules and never break them but it was just a question in my mind .


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536392830072012801
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536230521727369218


The saudi doctor didn't got killed in kobani

He blow up him self couple of months ago he killed more than 30 of your heroic peshmerga dogs


----------



## DizuJ

Assadist juice-monkeys


----------



## DizuJ

Syria jihadists behead Ismaili man for 'apostasy' | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ebray said:


> Assadist juice-monkeys
> View attachment 156917



I think the one on the right was killed long time ago.


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> I think the one on the right was killed long time ago.



It doesn't matter how much steroid you take, a bullet in the right place would kill any man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Wahhabi terrorists have launched series of attacks to enter Nuble and Zahra with more than 10000 fighters , supported by western made equipment reaching them through Turkey .

These 2 shia cities are in danger of a massacre while the whole world is busy with Kobane .

Here is a page posting news about these cities that I couldn't understand much .

‫شبكة أخبار نبل والزهراء m.n.n | Facebook‬


----------



## rmi5

@The SiLent crY I doubt if wahabi savages can do anything against Nubl, and Al-Zahra. Nubl, and Al-Zahra residents, and also Syrian Turkmens are the only ones who I care about them in Syria. I think Iran needs to change her priorities if the situation gets worse in these two cities, and needs to move shia forces to this front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@The SiLent crY





Source: Syria Farsi news page in FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

I follow the page you posted , terrorists took moamel district in their last attempt .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> I follow the page you posted , terrorists took moamel district in their last attempt .


yes, but I doubt they can do much.  Anyway, probably, wahabis want SAA to be distracted with Nubl, and Al-Zahra, and stops the operation to blockade them in Aleppo.
Now, I think SAA has two options. 
1)Trying to take the area marked by the yellow line below:





2) Try to intensify the operation of blockade of Aleppo, and make wahabis to move their forces to that front.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> yes, but I doubt they can do much.  Anyway, probably, wahabis want SAA to be distracted with Nubl, and Al-Zahra, and stops the operation to blockade them in Aleppo.
> Now, I think SAA has two options.
> 1)Trying to take the area marked by the yellow line below:
> View attachment 157563
> 
> 
> 2) Try to intensify the operation of blockade of Aleppo, and make wahabis to move their forces to that front.



I finally could open the picture .

I don't think SAA breaks the siege .

Their only support might be sending reinforcement via helicopter or just bombarding them .

SAA's main target is besieging Aleppo which is very difficult .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

The SiLent crY said:


> I finally could open the picture .
> 
> I don't think SAA breaks the siege .
> 
> Their only support might be sending reinforcement via helicopter or just bombarding them .
> 
> SAA's main target is besieging Aleppo which is very difficult .



Yeah but lately,it seems the SAA is doing quite good against the ISIS and other wahabi groups.


----------



## 500

Omega007 said:


> Yeah but lately,it seems the SAA is doing quite good against the ISIS and other wahabi groups.


Especially in Dar3a.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> yes, but I doubt they can do much.  Anyway, probably, wahabis want SAA to be distracted with Nubl, and Al-Zahra, and stops the operation to blockade them in Aleppo.
> Now, I think SAA has two options.
> 1)Trying to take the area marked by the yellow line below:
> View attachment 157563
> 
> 
> 2) Try to intensify the operation of blockade of Aleppo, and make wahabis to move their forces to that front.



What 'wahabi' groups are you talking about? FSA?


----------



## Omega007

500 said:


> Especially in Dar3a.



I would say in Aleppo front too,good for the common Syrians.These ISIS 'guys' are the lowest of the lowest scums ever existed on the face of earth.


----------



## Falcon29

FSA video recently claiming they are fending off SAA offensive near 'Al-Zahraa' & 'Nabil':





........
Rebels claim Sukhoi warplane shotdown near Idlib:





...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

from last two days and a tank that was destroyed some days ago.












Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> What 'wahabi' groups are you talking about? FSA?


No, I am mainly talking about Jabhat Al-Nusra, and in a broader view about extremist part of opposition, although FSA is also currently polluted by extremists in some degree, as well.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> No, I am mainly talking about Jabhat Al-Nusra, and in a broader view about extremist part of opposition, although FSA is also currently polluted by extremists in some degree, as well.



Might as well just be honest about your priorities here. I already know you are not neutral in this conflict nor the I/P conflict. I was able to realize which sides you take in each conflict since the beginning. No one will harass, they will respect you more if you stand up for your beliefs. And it is more than obvious you support SAA and Israel. Which is common amongst many people here. 

And I understand as an Azeri you have had defense ties with Israel for a long time. But I don't understand how you bash Erdogan's policies when in fact if it wasn't for Turkey's backing of Azerjiban, Armenia would have ran it over long ago. So instead of complaining about his policies in Iraq go ask your savior Israel to protect you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Might as well just be honest about your priorities here. I already know you are not neutral in this conflict nor the I/P conflict. I was able to realize which sides you take in each conflict since the beginning. No one will harass, they will respect you more if you stand up for your beliefs. And it is more than obvious you support SAA and Israel. Which is common amongst many people here.
> 
> And I understand as an Azeri you have had defense ties with Israel for a long time. But I don't understand how you bash Erdogan's policies when in fact if it wasn't for Turkey's backing of Azerjiban, Armenia would have ran it over long ago. So instead of complaining about his policies in Iraq go ask your savior Israel to protect you.


A poor trolling attempt.
About Israel, yes, I support them for obvious reasons. Israel is right in that conflict and also they are our allies, so why not support them?
About Syria, you are wrong. I obviously do not support SAA  why should I? The true shia minority, who almost only live in Nubl, and Al-zahra, and also Syrian turks, are the only ones who I care for them, in which one of them is in one side, and another one is in another oppositions side. I prefer not to care much about arabs conflicts, as long as it does not concern the people that I care about, in those countries.
Azerbaijan has no saviour. We don't have any big brother either. We have not had such things in all of our history, nor need them. You obviously know nothing about Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, and just want to troll here, and have a poor troll attempt to make problems between me and other turks.  but, you don't know how we, turks, feel about each other.
Azerbaijan only has friends, and some of them, like Turkey are obviously closer to us. You can ask turkish members to inform you about it as well.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> A poor trolling attempt.
> About Israel, yes, I support them for obvious reasons. Israel is right in that conflict and also they are our allies, so why not support them?
> About Syria, you are wrong. I obviously do not support SAA  why should I? The true shia minority, who almost only live in Nubl, and Al-zahra, and also Syrian turks, are the only ones who I care for them, in which one of them is in one side, and another one is in another oppositions side. I prefer not to care much about arabs conflicts, as long as it does not concern the people that I care about, in those countries.
> Azerbaijan has no saviour. We don't have any big brother either. We have not had such things in all of our history, nor need them. You obviously know nothing about Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, and just want to troll here, and have a poor troll attempt to make problems between me and other turks.  but, you don't know how we, turks, feel about each other.
> Azerbaijan only has friends, and some of them, like Turkey are obviously closer to us. You can ask turkish members to inform you about it as well.



I'm not trolling mate, you just gave my credibility to my statement. You do support SAA inside even if you don't say it outright here. That is your view and we can't take it away from you. As for Azjeriban, I stand by statement regarding Erdogan. I hoped you were more pro-Turkey than Israel because Israel does nothing for you.


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not trolling mate, you just gave my credibility to my statement. You do support SAA inside even if you don't say it outright here. That is your view and we can't take it away from you. As for Azjeriban, I stand by statement regarding Erdogan. I hoped you were more pro-Turkey than Israel because Israel does nothing for you.



Why should I support SAA? You can tell this to Iranian members and they will tell you that you are wrong about me. Their reason would be simple. I am in opposition regarding Iranian regime, and SAA is an ally of mullahs. As simple as that.
Pro-Erdogan does not mean pro-Turkey, at all. We have different view points, and I criticize his policy as a turk. I believe that his policies, specially his foreign affairs policy, is the biggest enemy of the turk nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Why should I support SAA? You can tell this to Iranian members and they will tell you that you are wrong about me. Their reason would be simple. I am in opposition regarding Iranian regime, and SAA is an ally of mullahs. As simple as that.
> Pro-Erdogan does not mean pro-Turkey, at all. We have different view points, and I criticize his policy as a turk. I believe that his policies, specially his foreign affairs policy, is the biggest enemy of the turk nation.



I can understand that you may agree with his views on society or domestic policies but some areas you criticized him in seemed irrational to me. But, anyways, we agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Especially in Dar3a.



Syrian Army has been in defensive position in Daraa due to lack of troops .

It seems IRGC is directly involved there alongside other shia groups to take back Shaykh Meskin .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Omega007 said:


> Yeah but lately,it seems the SAA is doing quite good against the ISIS and other wahabi groups.



Yes , In northern fronts but in south terrorists have taken a few strategic positions .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> FSA video recently claiming they are fending off SAA offensive near 'Al-Zahraa' & 'Nabil':


SAA is not attacking AlZahraa, because those cities are already under control of local Shia population.You got it wrong, it's the defenders of city who are repulsing the terrorist attacks on their cities.
Those who are attacking Nubl and Al-Zahraa are mainly Al-Nus-Rats. After besieging people of these 2 cities for 2.5 years, These bastards haven't been able to capture anything in those cities, and they have lost nearly 100 according to different sources in past days offensive with much more injured, while the brave defenders of those cities lost no more than 5. Hope they hunt more of these goons while they are at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Down with ISIS


----------



## Omega007

The SiLent crY said:


> Yes , In northern fronts but in south terrorists have taken a few strategic positions .



Yes,but the situation in the southern parts looks somewhat stable now.Seems like finally the ISIS are losing the steam and getting bogged down.As it stands out,the situation is fast approaching towards a war of atrition.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Omega007 said:


> Yes,but the situation in the southern parts looks somewhat stable now.Seems like finally the ISIS are losing the steam and getting bogged down.As it stands out,the situation is fast approaching towards a war of atrition.



ISIS is not present in southern provinces and if they do , They are the minority . The same is honest in Damascus .

Terrorists in south Syria have a good condition because they are directly supported and organized by Saudi Arabia , Jordan and the west with no problem and if they weren't corrupted , they could have taken the whole southern parts of Syria long time ago .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Mullah backed bandits stealing a ceiling fan from a "VAHOWWBEE" civilian's house


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



These kinds of propaganda are not going to change world opinions about those terrorists fighting in Syria in the name of a 'revolution.

Third pic about Qalamun is funniest of all, because it's Nus-Rats who are freezing to death in mountains, surrounded from all sides by SAA, Hezbollah, having no way out. They have to make these propaganda nonsense to imply something else, but the reality on the ground is open to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


>




Your governors in Jordan , Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Turkey wanted to take Syria and Iraq from Iran ( In other words end Iran's presence there ) , They not only didn't succeed but lost Yemen and improved Iran's situation in region .

Now the world knows who is the BiG DaDy in region .

Show some respect for God's sake .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The SiLent crY said:


> Your governors in Jordan , Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Turkey wanted to take Syria and Iraq from Iran ( In other words end Iran's presence there ) , They not only didn't succeed but lost Yemen and improved Iran's situation in region .
> 
> Now the world knows who is the BiG DaDy in region .
> 
> Show some respect for God's sake .



Syria and Iraq never belonged to Mullahistan and never will. Those countries are sovereign Arab countries and will remain as such until the end of time. No matter how many billions your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that rule your *** waste on their proxies at the expense of the average impoverished and hopeless Iranian citizen.

Al-Assad is on loan in Syria. Also what influence in Syria? Can you tell me? Same with Iraq. The Iraqi Shia Arabs do not like you Farsis. Never did. That you have joined forces against ISIS is nothing. So has KSA itself and those that you accuse of supporting ISIS.

Also it's the local Iraqi Sunni Arabs that are leading the fight and ISOF. Both have nothing to do with Iran. Nor the "Twitter Warriors" the Peshmerga.

At the end of the day Syria is 80% Syrian Sunni Arab and what we see today (a Nusayri ruling elite) is obviously on loan. The best "you" can hope for is for them to form their own autonomous tiny state around Latakia but the Syrians want agree on that nor any regional power. Whether the Arab League or Turkey next door.

Similarily in Iraq. The Iraqi Sunni Arab areas that make up 66-70% of Iraq's territory (including all the crucial routes of trade) will never submit to any "Farsi rule". Meanwhile Southern Iraq neighbors KSA and Kuwait and they can never be a threat to the GCC.

In fact from this day on the relations between KSA/GCC/Sunni Arab world and the Iraqi Shia Arabs (that ironically have closer ancestral ties to KSA than any other group in Iraq) will only improve. Iraq cannot afford anything else. We have already seen signs of that.

Iraq seeks KSA help to return to Arab fold | Arab News

Lastly Farsi influence in Yemen is non-existent. You obviously have no clue about what is going on in Yemen.

Yemen's Houthis proxy, not ally for Iran - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Also come back to me and brag when your 80 million big Mullahstan gets a bigger economy than 10 million big UAE before you spread nonsense about hegemony in the ME. As long as we (Arabs) are here there will not be such a thing. Ever.


----------



## ResurgentIran

The SiLent crY said:


> Your governors in Jordan , Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Turkey wanted to take Syria and Iraq from Iran ( In other words end Iran's presence there ) , They not only didn't succeed but lost Yemen and improved Iran's situation in region .
> 
> Now the world knows who is the BiG DaDy in region .
> 
> Show some respect for God's sake .



The middle east is naturally gravitating towards Iran, because Iran is the natural power. Isolating such a power will lead to a very unstable system, which is why the middle east is so conflict ridden today.
Once Iran is brought back into the fold, the region will stabilize itself.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> The middle east is naturally gravitating towards Iran, because Iran is the natural power. Isolating such a power will lead to a very unstable system, which is why the middle east is so conflict ridden today.
> Once Iran is brought back into the fold, the region will stabilize itself.



"Natural power". Iran is hardly a part of the ME geographically. The UN places you in South Asia. Iran has had no power or influence in the Arabian Peninsula, North Africa, Anatolia or the Levant. The core historical regions of the ME.

I thought that the Arab Mullah's already ruled the entire ME given some of the comments here, LOL?

Iran is one of the regional powers but there won't be any hegemony and never were. Iran does not control a single Arab country and won't do that. You are talking about Syria and Iraq here obviously. No people in those two ancient Arab/Semitic countries are interested in being a colony of Iran or ruled by you or anyone else. They don't want other Arabs or people to rule them either. Stop this nonsense talk.

@1000

Is Iran rulling Iraq you think? LOL.

The reason why the ME (the GCC is stable as usual) is in conflict is due to 100's of different reasons that are often connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> "Natural power". Iran is hardly a part of the ME geographically. The UN places you in South Asia. Iran has had no power or influence in the Arabian Peninsula, North Africa, Anatolia or the Levant. The core historical regions of the ME.
> 
> I thought that the Arab Mullah's already ruled the entire ME given some of the comments here, LOL?
> 
> Iran is one of the regional powers but there won't be any hegemony and never were. Iran does not control a single Arab country and won't do.
> 
> @1000
> 
> Is Iran rulling Iraq you think? LOL.
> 
> The reason why the ME (the GCC is stable as usual) is in conflict is due to 100's of different reasons that are often connected.



Thats the beauty. No one knows whether Iran is central Asia, South Asia or Middle East. We have the advantage to be connected with all these. Or if Iran is more East vs West.
We are centrum of the universe. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Thats the beauty. No one knows whether Iran is central Asia, South Asia or Middle East. We have the advantage to be connected with all these. We are centrum of the universe. lol



Nah, Iran is mostly located in the ME/West Asia if you ask me but nevertheless the UN thinks that you are a South Asian country.

See here for yourself;

United Nations geoscheme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Historically Western Iran and Southwestern Iran (ironically that region that is most close to what is now KSA and that which gave rise to Persian culture) were the center of Iran always and are the most populated areas. The Southeast/NorthEast and East in general is sparsely populated and had not any traditional centers of power. Outside of Mashhad which gained its importance due to the Ali al-Ridha shrine.

I am just saying that anyone dreaming about hegemony in the ME, whether Arab, Iranian or Turk is deluded. Turks will control Turkey and Iranians will control Iran and Arabs will control their Arab countries. Our problem is that we are composed of 22 countries and each country (almost) has its own policy and some are vulnerable to outside meddling. That would not take place if the Arab world was 1 country like Iran and Turkey is.

Anyway Arabs and Persians will make up and kiss all day long as some do in the GCC already and parts of Iran, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Nah, Iran is mostly located in the ME/West Asia if you ask me but nevertheless the UN thinks that you are a South Asian country.
> 
> See here for yourself;
> 
> United Nations geoscheme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Historically Western Iran and Southwestern Iran (ironically that region that is most close to what is now KSA and that which gave rise to Persian culture) were the center of Iran always and are the most populated areas. The Southeast/NorthEast and East in general is sparsely populated and had not any traditional centers of power. Outside of Mashhad which gained its importance due to the Ali al-Ridha shrine.
> 
> I am just saying that anyone dreaming about hegemony in the ME, whether Arab, Iranian or Turk is deluded. Turks will control Turkey and Iranians will control Iran and Arabs will control their Arab countries. Our problem is that we are composed of 22 countries and each country (almost) has its own policy and some are vulnerable to outside meddling. That would not take place if the Arab world was 1 country like Iran and Turkey is.
> 
> Anyway Arabs and Persians will make up and kiss all day long as some do in the GCC already and parts of Iran, LOL.



How is everything with you my friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> Your governors in Jordan , Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Turkey wanted to take Syria and Iraq from Iran ( In other words end Iran's presence there ) , They not only didn't succeed but lost Yemen and improved Iran's situation in region .
> 
> Now the world knows who is the BiG DaDy in region .
> 
> Show some respect for God's sake .


Iran is too coward to intervene in sth directly. It only uses it's allies. Anyway, rulers in both Iraq and Syria used to be your allies but now you lost them both and further have been losing Bs of $ in there. In Yemen, the country will turn to ashes but not fall in Iranian allies hands. Yemeni tribes will not allow that to happen. 

And I'm sorry I can't show any respect to a country that does not learn it's lesson despite the continuous defeats and humiliation it has been experiencing for tens of centuries.


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran is too coward to intervene in sth directly. It only uses it's allies. Anyway, rulers in both Iraq and Syria used to be your allies but now you lost them both and further have been losing Bs of $ in there. In Yemen, the country will turn to ashes but not fall in Iranian allies hands. Yemeni tribes will not allow that to happen.
> 
> And I'm sorry I can't show any respect to a country that does not learn it's lesson despite the continuous defeats and humiliation it has been experiencing for tens of centuries.


if you could avoid your 10yo analysis in this forum, it would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

al-Hasani said:


> . The Southeast/NorthEast and East in general is sparsely populated and had not any traditional centers of power. Outside of Mashhad which gained its importance due to the Ali al-Ridha shrine.



Wrong .

Parthians or in other words Parni tribe rose from north east of Iran / south west of modern Turkmenistan in 150 BC and ruled the east for 400 years before Sassanians .

The same is honest about King Nader Afshar that rose from north east .

In fact , People from every corner of this country rose and fell and established powerful empires and rich civilizations .


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran is too coward to intervene in sth directly. It only uses it's allies. Anyway, rulers in both Iraq and Syria used to be your allies but now you lost them both and further have been losing Bs of $ in there. In Yemen, the country will turn to ashes but not fall in Iranian allies hands. Yemeni tribes will not allow that to happen.
> 
> And I'm sorry I can't show any respect to a country that does not learn it's lesson despite the continuous defeats and humiliation it has been experiencing for tens of centuries.




This :



Hussein said:


> if you could avoid your 10yo analysis in this forum, it would be great.



By the way , Your brothers are begging for help to kill rafezis in Nubl and Zahraa , Why don't you join them instead of wasting your time here ?

I'm sure you'll understand what he's crying for :





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291519961045182


----------



## DizuJ

*15,000 Syrian women, girls killed by Assad forces: report *

More than 15,000 women and girls have been killed in Syria by pro-government forces since the revolution began in 2011, activists said in a report published on Tuesday.

Forces loyal to president Bashar al-Assad have killed 15,372 women, including 4,194 girls since March 2011, the Syrian Network for Human Rights said, speaking on the International Day for the Elimination of the Violence against Women.

About six percent of the total number of those killed in the Syrian civil war were women, the report said.

The network said that Islamic State (IS) militants had killed 81 women, including the stoning of five women, in Hama, Dair ez Zor, Raqqa and the surrounding area.

The report said that 25 women were shot by Kurdish fighters, and 255 others were killed by the other armed groups.

The activist network said that, from the beginning of the civil war, Assad loyalists had detained 6,500 women, IS had detained 486 women, and the other armed groups have detained 580 women. Around 2,500 women are either still being detained or are missing.

The report said that more than 2.1 million Syrian women have fled their country in attempt to save their lives.

Syria's civil war began in March 2011 as a peaceful protest movement inspired by the Arab Spring and demanding Assad's ouster, but morphed into a brutal war after pro-Assad forces unleashed a massive crackdown against dissent.

The war has resulted in the deaths of an estimated 191,400 people, and displaced roughly half of the country's population, according to the UN.

The majority of fatalities are reportedly of civilians, primarily killed by pro-Assad forces, although other groups are also implicated.


15,000 Syrian women, girls killed by Assad forces: report | Middle East Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*F$A Fighter in Aleppo Complains about the Terrorists F$A Crumbling State*
​A fighter in the ranks of the Western-backed F$A terrorists in Aleppo complains during an interview about the corruption that is plaguing rebel forces and the insufficient supplies and income. He states cronyism as one of the main drivers that is leading fighters to leave the combat zone and go work in Turkey instead. He also states that the injustice faced by fighters from the rebel leadership is much more than what was experienced from the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

al-Hasani said:


> Syria and Iraq never belonged to Mullahistan and never will. Those countries are sovereign Arab countries and will remain as such until the end of time. No matter how many billions your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that rule your *** waste on their proxies at the expense of the average impoverished and hopeless Iranian citizen.
> 
> Al-Assad is on loan in Syria. Also what influence in Syria? Can you tell me? Same with Iraq. The Iraqi Shia Arabs do not like you Farsis. Never did. That you have joined forces against ISIS is nothing. So has KSA itself and those that you accuse of supporting ISIS.
> 
> Also it's the local Iraqi Sunni Arabs that are leading the fight and ISOF. Both have nothing to do with Iran. Nor the "Twitter Warriors" the Peshmerga.
> 
> At the end of the day Syria is 80% Syrian Sunni Arab and what we see today (a Nusayri ruling elite) is obviously on loan. The best "you" can hope for is for them to form their own autonomous tiny state around Latakia but the Syrians want agree on that nor any regional power. Whether the Arab League or Turkey next door.
> 
> Similarily in Iraq. The Iraqi Sunni Arab areas that make up 66-70% of Iraq's territory (including all the crucial routes of trade) will never submit to any "Farsi rule". Meanwhile Southern Iraq neighbors KSA and Kuwait and they can never be a threat to the GCC.
> 
> In fact from this day on the relations between KSA/GCC/Sunni Arab world and the Iraqi Shia Arabs (that ironically have closer ancestral ties to KSA than any other group in Iraq) will only improve. Iraq cannot afford anything else. We have already seen signs of that.
> 
> Iraq seeks KSA help to return to Arab fold | Arab News
> 
> Lastly Farsi influence in Yemen is non-existent. You obviously have no clue about what is going on in Yemen.
> 
> Yemen's Houthis proxy, not ally for Iran - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Also come back to me and brag when your 80 million big Mullahstan gets a bigger economy than 10 million big UAE before you spread nonsense about hegemony in the ME. As long as we (Arabs) are here there will not be such a thing. Ever.




It may be that Kurds and Iraqi Shia Arabs or Syrian Sunni Arabs were not very much under influence of Iran .... but thanks to Saudi Jihadies and ISIS Jihadies, situation is this that all of them feel Iran is their best ally and friend. 

All other countries Saudia and Jordan and Qatar etc., they are the real axis of Salafi Jihadies and sooner or later there will be civil wars in these countries. For sure Syria, Iraq and Kurds, all of them want to keep themselves miles miles away from this Salafism which has become a sign of extremism.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Violent clashes in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and no less than 90 shells on the city
November 29, 2014 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that a fighter from ISIS detonated himself in a car near Syri-Turkey borders what caused a material damages in the area followed by clashes between ISIS and YPG in the area, A fighter from the IS detonated himself with a belt what killed a number of fighters from YPG, Clashes also taking place around al-Amal hospital which was taken over by YPG earlier. ISIS took control on Azadi yard, reports of detonating a suicide car south of the city.
Clashes also taking place btween the two sides in Mashta Nour hill after an attack by the YPG on ISIS bastions in the area, reports of losses in both sides. 90 shells fired by the IS fell on areas in the city since this morning.

More than 95 shells launched on Kobani in the last 36 hours
November 29, 2014 Comments Off










Reliable sources reported to SOHR that IS militants have launched 40 homemade shells on areas in the city of Kobani since this morning, thus the number of shells launched by IS on the city of Kobani in the last 36 hours rose to 95 .


YPG fighters carried out a military operation targeting an IS vehicle in the village of Tal Ghazal in the southern countryside of Kobani leading to kill 2 militants, including a local emir.


Several fronts in the city of Kobani are witnessing mutual firing between YPG and IS, amid flight of US led coalition warplanes over the city.

*

*30 fighters killed and no less than 110 shells on EIn al-Arab”Kobane”*
November 29, 2014 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that Clashes continue between ISIS and YPG near the crossing after a suicide vehicle explosion by the IS, Clashes also continue west of the city, the IS advanced with Tanks, no less than 110 shells fired by ISIS fell on areas in the city since this morning. 8 YPG and 17 ISIS killed during the violent clashes.
4 ISIS detonated themselves around the city by suicide cars and explosive belts. Coalition air strikes targeted ISIS in al-Senaa area, reports of losses.




seems like IS pulled off a big offensive last night until today


----------



## Oublious

ISIS taking control street by street. Every day we are reading 20, 30 even 50 isis fighers are killed. But still is isis fighting and not losing.

How long can you keep lying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Clear evidence of IS using turkish side to attack YPG which they did ag the border crossing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538692059952320513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538692227674169344


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538688164962238465
*Isis launches attack on Kobani from inside Turkey for first time*
Assault by Islamic State militants reportedly began with suicide attack on border between Turkey and strategic Syrian town

Share42


Email

Staff and agencies
theguardian.com, Saturday 29 November 2014 13.18 GMT






Kobani has been under Isis assault since September, but the militants have never attacked it from Turkey before. Photograph: Jake Simkin/AP
Islamic State (Isis) has launched an attack on the Syrian border town of Kobani from Turkey for the first time, a Kurdish official and activists said.

The assault began with a suicide attack by a bomber in an armoured vehicle on the border crossing between Kobani and Turkey, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a UK-based opposition group, said.

Nawaf Khalil, a spokesman for Syria’s Kurdish Democratic Union party, said that Isis “used to attack the town from three sides” but “today, they are attacking from four sides”.

Turkey has previously backing the Syrian rebels fighting to topple the country’s president, Bashar al-Assad, has it has been reluctant to help the Kurds in Kobani for fear of stoking Kurdish ambitions for an independent state.

There was no comment from Ankara on Saturday about Isis fighters launching the assault from Turkish soil.

SOHR said heavy fighting also took place south-west of the town, where Isis brought in tanks to reinforce their fighters.

The group began its Kobani offensive in mid-September, capturing parts of the town and dozens of nearby villages. The town later became the focus of air strikes by the US-led coalition against the militants.

Kurdish fighters have slowly been advancing in Kobani since late October. Hundreds of people have been killed in the fighting

SOHR said on Saturday that the latest fighting killed at least eight Kurdish fighters and 17 jihadists.


----------



## Schutz

Oublious said:


> ISIS taking control street by street. Every day we are reading 20, 30 even 50 isis fighers are killed. But still is isis fighting and not losing.
> 
> How long can you keep lying?



Well, they are losing men and ground so they are losing? and it says today they are bringing in tanks to Kobae knowing that they will be knocked out within a minute by airstrikes, thats surely a desperate losing move. 

If your military victories are over retreating Iraqi soldiers and tribesmen yet you cant take a town with a few Kurds in (LOL) who are armed with shite then they really are losing and the only thing prolonging the demise of IS is its numbers which will dwindle to the point where they will probably hold onto a few small enclaves in Syria for the next few years/until stability returns to Syria.

Anyone flying a flag of "Islam" in a warlike way is probably not going to last very long, the only people foolish enough to fight wars in the name of religion in this day and age are not likely to be a threat to any BASIC resistance, add in some military training and they are wiped out.


----------



## The SiLent crY

It seems Kobane is about to fall .

Kurds lost the border crossing after ISIS launched an offensive operation , started with 4 suicide attacks .

Things are getting ugly


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538688164962238465
> *Isis launches attack on Kobani from inside Turkey for first time*
> Assault by Islamic State militants reportedly began with suicide attack on border between Turkey and strategic Syrian town
> 
> Share42
> 
> 
> Email
> 
> Staff and agencies
> theguardian.com, Saturday 29 November 2014 13.18 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobani has been under Isis assault since September, but the militants have never attacked it from Turkey before. Photograph: Jake Simkin/AP
> Islamic State (Isis) has launched an attack on the Syrian border town of Kobani from Turkey for the first time, a Kurdish official and activists said.
> 
> The assault began with a suicide attack by a bomber in an armoured vehicle on the border crossing between Kobani and Turkey, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a UK-based opposition group, said.
> 
> Nawaf Khalil, a spokesman for Syria’s Kurdish Democratic Union party, said that Isis “used to attack the town from three sides” but “today, they are attacking from four sides”.
> 
> Turkey has previously backing the Syrian rebels fighting to topple the country’s president, Bashar al-Assad, has it has been reluctant to help the Kurds in Kobani for fear of stoking Kurdish ambitions for an independent state.
> 
> There was no comment from Ankara on Saturday about Isis fighters launching the assault from Turkish soil.
> 
> SOHR said heavy fighting also took place south-west of the town, where Isis brought in tanks to reinforce their fighters.
> 
> The group began its Kobani offensive in mid-September, capturing parts of the town and dozens of nearby villages. The town later became the focus of air strikes by the US-led coalition against the militants.
> 
> Kurdish fighters have slowly been advancing in Kobani since late October. Hundreds of people have been killed in the fighting
> 
> SOHR said on Saturday that the latest fighting killed at least eight Kurdish fighters and 17 jihadists.


Terrorists oops i mean ''activists'' producing lies again, what happened to Turkish Tank deliverys to Isis?
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Turkey denies ISIS attacked Kobane from its territory*


Turkey denied on Saturday that jihadists from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) have launched an attack on the border town of Kobane from its territory, an official statement said.

The statement from the Turkish prime minister’s office said that “it is known that the terrorist group ISIS has been attacking too many places simultaneously in Kobane and also to Mursitpinar border gate since this morning.”

It added: “One of these attacks was made in the Syrian side of the border by a bomb-laden vehicle.

The allegation that the vehicle in the mentioned attack reached the border gate through Turkish land is definitely a lie.”

It also confirmed that none of the Turkish officials said that the bomb-laden vehicle has passed the border from Turkey.

*The statement came after a Kurdish and activists said ISIS militants’ attack came from Turkish territories.*

ISIS group “used to attack the town from three sides,” Nawaf Khalil, a spokesman for Syria’s Kurdish Democratic Union Party, told the Associated Press. “Today, they are attacking from four sides.”

The assault began with a suicide bomb in an armored vehicle on the border crossing between Kobane and Turkey, said Khalil and the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

Turkey, while previously backing the Syrian rebels fighting to topple President Bashar Assad in that country’s civil war, has been hesitant to aid the Kobane fight over its own fears about stoking Kurdish ambitions for an independent state. Ankara had no immediate comment Saturday about ISIS fighters launching the assault from Turkish soil.

Associated Press journalists saw thick black smoke rise over Kobane amid the attack. The sound of heavy gunfire echoed through the surrounding hills as armored vehicles took up positions on the border. The Observatory said heavy fighting also took place southwest of the town where ISIS brought in tanks to reinforce their fighters.

ISIS began its Kobane offensive in mid-September, capturing parts of the town as well as dozens of nearby villages. The town later became the focus of airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition against the militants.

Kurdish fighters slowly have been advancing in Kobane since late October, when dozens of Iraqi Peshmerga fighters joined fellow Syrian Kurds in the battles. The fighting has killed hundreds of fighters on both sides over the past two months.

The Observatory said Saturday the latest fighting killed at least eight Kurdish fighters and 17 jihadists.

ISIS has declared a self-styled Islamic caliphate in areas under its control in Iraq and Syria, governing it according to its violent interpretation of Shariah law. The group has carried out mass killings targeting government security forces, ethnic minorities and others against it.


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ing-Kobane-from-Turkey-Kurdish-official-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

The SiLent crY said:


> It seems Kobane is about to fall .


again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

monaspa said:


> again ?



He's been saying such things for a while. Only to make Westerners panic and get their sympathy.


----------



## Hussein

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538692227674169344


very very clear evidence the video is a fake 
they think people are stupid or YPG fighters are very low IQ?
anyway sad to see a kid with weapon


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> very very clear evidence the video is a fake
> they think people are stupid or YPG fighters are very low IQ?
> anyway sad to see a kid with weapon


Usual trash from roj tv and rudaw, one would think they would loose the last bit of credibility after the lie that Turkey is delivering tanks to isis but western media jumps on it again. 
They should better spend their energy fighting isis instead of trying to make brownie points in west so uncle sam air drops more weapons which lands in isis territory from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

They are not good with fighting but good in propaganda. They have killed in one fight 50 isis fighters, dude this is beyond call of duty. So the kurds want to american or allied force interference, so they want to stop Turkey in a bad situation.

Wher is bahoz erdal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Massive explosion blows away quite a lot of Nusayris in Al-Zahraa, attack carried out by Islamic Front or JaN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Massive explosion blows away quite a lot of Nusayris in Al-Zahraa, attack carried out by Islamic Front or JaN.



Welcome to forum, and title says Islamic Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Welcome to forum, and title says Islamic Front.


Thank you .

I know that title says Islamic Front (I can read Arabic relatively decently),but some sources say JaN, some sources say Islamic Front. However, definitely filmed by Islamic Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Idlib: Syrian Army Lifts the Siege on Abu Dhuhour Airbase and Captures 2 Villages


----------



## type93

Turkeys support of terrorism is far more brazen than anything Pakistan and Saudi arabia has ever been accused of. The final solution would be to cutoff all money trade food medicine to that country and build a wall around until it violently implodes taken down everyone who lives there


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Massive explosion blows away quite a lot of Nusayris in Al-Zahraa, attack carried out by Islamic Front or JaN.



According to defenders of city, they have targeted the truck with a missile before it reaches its destination,so... another terrorist bites the dust for nothing.
Tons of pictures of dead Nusra terrorists spreading around, it seems this battle should go on, because defenders of city have a kill ratio of perhaps, 1:5.


----------



## DizuJ

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights calls to put the Syrian regime in Damascus, in Guinness World Records, after about 2000 air strikes in 40 days, and killing and wounding about 2500 people.
http://syriahr.com/en/2014/11/sohr-...ir-strikes-killed-and-wounded-more-than-2500/


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Hussein said:


> very very clear evidence the video is a fake
> they think people are stupid or YPG fighters are very low IQ?
> anyway sad to see a kid with weapon



r u full?

*50 ISIS killed in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
November 30, 2014 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that 50 fighters from the IS were killed by coalition air strike and clashes against YPG in EIn al-Arab”Kobane”, including 5 detonated themselves ( 4 suicide cars, 1 explosive belt ), Clashes continued between the two sides at the Syrian Turkish borders,* the Turkish authorities informed the YPG of going back to the Syrian lands, and the Turkish forces regained control on the borders and the silos area.* the YPG advanced south of the city to arrive to Aleppo-Kobane road near Tarmek village, YPG also regained control on a building in Azadi yard.

12 Islamic fighters and 11 YPG in addition to 3 unknown fighters were killed during clashes against ISIS in the city, No less than 160 shells fired by the IS fell on areas in the city yesterday, 2 Tanks for the IS have been devastated, one of them was destroyed by the coalition air strikes on ISIS. Coalition warplanes also carried out 4 air strikes targeted ISIS bastions in the city today, reports of losses in ISIS.

IS attacked via turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

logic of Al-Kurdi:
A is a propaganda video but if i show a B article not related . then it proves the A video is not propaganda.
damned you are high ....

the guys on the video having fun, moving like kids happy to play war, the kid, the flag obviously shown...
srry but your propaganda is not enough sophisticated  make an effort next time

and well if you read the news they say IS crossed the border , there was an explosion
and then they were finished there.... it is not at all related to anything related to Turkish authorities helping the IS
they were many kurds crossing the border. with the same logic you can say Turks support PKK or YPG

next time make an effort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Hussein said:


> logic of Al-Kurdi:
> A is a propaganda video but if i show a B article not related . then it proves the A video is not propaganda.
> damned you are high ....
> 
> the guys on the video having fun, moving like kids happy to play war, the kid, the flag obviously shown...
> srry but your propaganda is not enough sophisticated  make an effort next time
> 
> and well if you read the news they say IS crossed the border , there was an explosion
> and then they were finished there.... it is not at all related to anything related to Turkish authorities helping the IS
> they were many kurds crossing the border. with the same logic you can say Turks support PKK or YPG
> 
> next time make an effort



r u mad?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> According to defenders of city, they have targeted the truck with a missile before it reaches its destination,so... another terrorist bites the dust for nothing.
> Tons of pictures of dead Nusra terrorists spreading around, it seems this battle should go on, because defenders of city have a kill ratio of perhaps, 1:5.


I'm sure that kill ratio comes from a very "well educated group of people"...whatever you would like to call the revolutionaries, we will fight till for our freedom till the end. If any of you Iranians, Shia Lebanese, Shia Afghanis, and Shia Iraqis wish to come fight us, be prepared to have orphaned children and widowed wives. As Omar Ibn Al-Khattab will say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure that kill ratio comes from a very "well educated group of people"...whatever you would like to call the revolutionaries, we will fight till for our freedom till the end. If any of you Iranians, Shia Lebanese, Shia Afghanis, and Shia Iraqis wish to come fight us, be prepared to have orphaned children and widowed wives. As Omar Ibn Al-Khattab will say.



Welcome to the forum brother.

You first need to be aware of the fact that many users here (from a certain country especially - you know which) are against Arabs and especially Sunni Arabs. This is why when condemning ISIS (which we all do) they always turn a blind eye to the even bigger crimes of Al-Assad while we criticize both equally and want both removed.

I see that you thanked my earlier posts which is good to see. You, the Syrians, are a proud people and belong to the Arab and Semitic fold that we all share together. Any attempts from foreigners (whoever they are) of turning your state into a proxy or making silly claims and "bragging" about ruling Syria will fail.

Anyway the biggest evil in all of this is Al-Assad and his bloody dictatorship. For destroying Syria and for inviting foreigners and selling their honor all just to keep their throne intact for a few more decades at the cost of Syria and its people and ultimately the whole region. That clown could have learned a thing or two from Ben Ali, Mubarak and Saleh.

Anyway the leadership of the Arab world has long been in shambles and it is the duty of our generation to change that.

Please introduce yourself if you want to.

Arab Defence Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure that kill ratio comes from a very "well educated group of people"...whatever you would like to call the revolutionaries, we will fight till for our freedom till the end. If any of you Iranians, Shia Lebanese, Shia Afghanis, and Shia Iraqis wish to come fight us, be prepared to have orphaned children and widowed wives. As Omar Ibn Al-Khattab will say.



Another sectarian mindset, no wonder your 'revolution' is sooo messed up. A revolution that is based on sectarian lines is doomed from very beginning. Good luck dealing with ISIS, Nusra and other terrorists, they will give you your freedom indeed. 

PS: Instead of inviting me to Syria, leave the comfort of U.S and go fight for your 'freedom', this is the irony, isn't it?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Another sectarian mindset, no wonder your 'revolution' is sooo messed up. A revolution that is based on sectarian lines is doomed form very beginning. Good luck dealing with ISIS, Nusra and other terrorists, they will give you your freedom indeed.
> 
> PS: Instead of inviting me to Syria, live the comfort of U.S and go fight for your 'freedom', this is the irony, isn't it?


The Inner Jihad of bettering yourself is better than the outer Jihad of fighting an oppressor. According to the prophet Muhammad (PBUH). If the situation absolutely requires it, I will go and defend my people in an instant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> Welcome to the forum brother.
> 
> You first need to be aware of the fact that many users here (from a certain country especially - you know which) are against Arabs and especially Sunni Arabs. This is why when condemning ISIS (which we all do) they always turn a blind eye to the even bigger crimes of Al-Assad while we criticize both equally and want both removed.
> 
> I see that you thanked my earlier posts which is good to see. You, the Syrians, are a proud people and belong to the Arab and Semitic fold that we all share together. Any attempts from foreigners (whoever they are) of turning your state into a proxy or making silly claims and "bragging" about ruling Syria will fail.
> 
> Anyway the biggest evil in all of this is Al-Assad and his bloody dictatorship. For destroying Syria and for inviting foreigners and selling their honor all just to keep their throne intact for a few more decades at the cost of Syria and its people and ultimately the whole region. That clown could have learned a thing or two from Ben Ali, Mubarak and Saleh.
> 
> Anyway the leadership of the Arab world has long been in shambles and it is the duty of our generation to change that.
> 
> Please introduce yourself if you want to.
> 
> Arab Defence Forum


Thank you for the kind and truthful words 
As for introducing myself:
I'm just your normal Arab. My mom gave birth to me in the USA, but really, I was raised in Syria. Syria is my home country, and the only reason we came to the United States was for better education for me and my 2 older brothers (because education in Syria sucked, thanks to "great leader" Bashar Al-Assad.) Anyways, since the start of the revolution, I've always been very active in the events in Syria. One of my uncles was already killed by Hafez's regime, and about 8 months ago I've had another 7 of my family killed due to Bashar's airstrikes. So naturally, I am very involved. Inshallah all countries will get freedom from their dictators (especially Arab countries).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> The Inner Jihad of bettering yourself is better than the outer Jihad of fighting an oppressor. According to the prophet Muhammad (PBUH). If the situation absolutely requires it, I will go and defend my people in an instant.



Syria is and was one of the very few Arab countries that I truly loved, a beautiful and ancient country, with beautiful people and a mosaic-like society were all different beliefs living together in peace.

You may see me as a 'Shia kaffir infidel', I don't care, but I'm telling you one thing: maybe not now, but in few years, you wll finally understand it was certain foreign countries who destroyed Syria and spoiled genuine protests for change. You don't agree with me now, hence we have nothing to discuss, but I hope you remember my words in few years when the dust of Syrian conflict settles.

As a human being, it's also painful for me to see Syrians suffering, but you and I look at the conflict through different lenses.

Hope Syria get rid of this bloodshed soon. Despite our disagreement on causes of this conflict, we both agree on this at least.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> Thank you for the kind and truthful words
> As for introducing myself:
> I'm just your normal Arab. My mom gave birth to me in the USA, but really, I was raised in Syria. Syria is my home country, and the only reason we came to the United States was for better education for me and my 2 older brothers (because education in Syria sucked, thanks to "great leader" Bashar Al-Assad.) Anyways, since the start of the revolution, I've always been very active in the events in Syria. One of my uncles was already killed by Hafez's regime, and about 8 months ago I've had another 7 of my family killed due to Bashar's airstrikes. So naturally, I am very involved. Inshallah all countries will get freedom from their dictators (especially Arab countries).



Brother, first off all I want to extend my condolences as little worth as they might have. My heart goes out to all of our brothers and sisters that have lost their lives in pointless conflicts. Be it Syria or other countries.

Amen to that.

The good thing is that you as one of the few Syrians on PDF can give us news that non-locals cannot always know about. From what I am aware of there were 4-5 Syrians on PDF but most left. Such as @thefreesyrian .

Anyway the user Syrian_Lion is a huge Al-Assad apologist and a big fan of Russia and the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran. So you won't agree with him I imagine. Anyway it's just a forum but it would be nice to see you keeping track of him when he posts nonsense. It is also more convincing when locals do it.

Oh, an *important *thing. Do not post graphic material here on the forum. It will give you an instant ban so be cautious and avoid that.



Serpentine said:


> Syria is and was one of the very few Arab countries that I truly loved, a beautiful and ancient country, with beautiful people and a mosaic-like society were all different beliefs living together in peace.
> 
> You may see me as a 'Shia kaffir infidel', I don't care, but I'm telling you one thing: maybe not now, but in few years, you wll finally understand it was certain foreign countries who destroyed Syria and spoiled genuine protests for change. You don't agree with me now, hence we have nothing to discuss, but I hope you remember my words in few years when the dust of Syrian conflict settles.
> 
> As a human being, it's also painful for me to see Syrians suffering, but you and I look at the conflict through different lenses.
> 
> Hope Syria get rid of this bloodshed soon. Despite our disagreement on causes of this conflict, we both agree on this at least.
> 
> Peace.



99% of you Persians do not wish anything good for Arabs. Your words of praise are just a show and are hallow when you support a mass-murderer such as Al-Assad just because it suits the policy of the regime that rules your country. Also every sane Arab knows that you people cannot be trusted regardless what you like or do not like or what you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Syria is and was one of the very few Arab countries that I truly loved, a beautiful and ancient country, with beautiful people and a mosaic-like society were all different beliefs living together in peace.
> 
> You may see me as a 'Shia kaffir infidel', I don't care, but I'm telling you one thing: maybe not now, but in few years, you wll finally understand it was certain foreign countries who destroyed Syria and spoiled genuine protests for change. You don't agree with me now, hence we have nothing to discuss, but I hope you remember my words in few years when the dust of Syrian conflict settles.
> 
> As a human being, it's also painful for me to see Syrians suffering, but you and I look at the conflict through different lenses.
> 
> Hope Syria get rid of this bloodshed soon. Despite our disagreement on causes of this conflict, we both agree on this at least.
> 
> Peace.


I understand there are foreign countries meddling with the protests. Everyone wants it to go their way. but the country that messed up my country the most was Iran. You guys kept Assad alive long enough for him to kill 150,000+ innocents. And you still support him with weapons, money, and manpower. But all you do is say "foreign conspiracy!" Well, it is, and it's coming mainly from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> 99% of you Persians do not wish anything good for Arabs. Your words of praise are just a show and are hallow when you support a mass-murderer such as Al-Assad just because it suits the policy of the regime that rules your country. Also every sane Arab know that you people cannot be trusted regardless what you like or do not like or what you say.


Do you really think I care whether you believe if my words are genuine or not? You know the answer.


Dr.Thrax said:


> I understand there are foreign countries meddling with the protests. Everyone wants it to go their way. but the country that messed up my country the most was Iran. You guys kept Assad alive long enough for him to kill 150,000+ innocents. And you still support him with weapons, money, and manpower. But all you do is say "foreign conspiracy!" Well, it is, and it's coming mainly from Iran.



I already said dear, you don't agree with me on this, so discussing the causes and roots of this conflict now is useless and is going to waste a huge chunk of our times.

PS: I don't believe Assad is innocent, he is not, but what we disagree on, is which foreign elements had the most impact on the bloodshed, which we have different opinions in this regard for sure.


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Do you really think I care whether you believe if my words are genuine or not? You know the answer.
> 
> 
> I already said dear, you don't agree with me on this, so discussing the causes and roots of this conflict now is useless and is going to waste a huge chunk of our times.
> 
> PS: I don't believe Assad is innocent, he is not, but what we disagree on, is which foreign elements had the most impact on the bloodshed, which we have different opinions in this regard for sure.



No, but I know that most of you guys have a natural hatred for Arabs (PDF has been a field study in that if any Arab ever had delusions) for reasons that we all know and that your country's interests collide with the Arab world on pretty much every topic. Especially regime supporters which you are one of.



Serpentine said:


> Do you really think I care whether you believe if my words are genuine or not? You know the answer.
> 
> 
> I already said dear, you don't agree with me on this, so discussing the causes and roots of this conflict now is useless and is going to waste a huge chunk of our times.
> 
> PS: I don't believe Assad is innocent, he is not, but what we disagree on, is which foreign elements had the most impact on the bloodshed, which we have different opinions in this regard for sure.



If you want to end this conflict (you do not nor your country you just want Al-Assad to win and return to status quo) then stop supporting Al-Assad and call for the removal of both sides (Al-Assad and Al-Nusra/ISIS).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> No, but I know that most of you guys have a natural hatred for Arabs (PDF has been a field study in that if any Arab ever had delusions) for reasons that we all know and that your country's interests collide with the Arab world on pretty much every topic. Especially regime supporters which you are one of.


Judging people over an internet forum, shows how credible it is. For example, if I want to judge Arabs based on your behavior on this forum, I should say all of them are racists, is it logical? Do you accept it?


al-Hasani said:


> If you want to end this conflict (you do not nor your country you just want Al-Assad to win and return to status quo) then stop supporting Al-Assad and call for the removal of both sides (Al-Assad and Al-Nusra/ISIS).


How about starting with your own countries? or everyone else who is arming/funding different groups fighting against Assad? You can't do that and then come here and play the innocent one. Difference here is that Iran helped Syria anyway it could much before the conflict started, because they helped us back in 80s, but you started arming different groups in Syria and made the situation only worse and worse. So please, don't act innocent here. What GCC and Turkey and some western countries are doing in Syria is nowhere near innocence at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

@al-Hasani
persians hate far less Arabs than saudis hate persians. they spread hatred towards persians in all the region.
don't deny it

@Dr.Thrax
sorry for your family. many Syrian i know in France already lost faith in future ... that's painful.
hopefully in a few years all will be past and you have steps to a democracy (i understand that with Assad it is not possible)


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Judging people over an internet forum, shows how credible it is. For example, if I want to judge Arabs based on your behavior on this forum, I should say all of them are racists, is it logical? Do you accept it?
> 
> How about starting with your own countries? or everyone else who is arming/funding different groups fighting against Assad? You can't do that and then come here and play the innocent one. Difference here is that Iran helped Syria anyway it could much before the conflict started, because they helped us back in 80s, but you started arming different groups in Syria and made the situation only worse and worse. So please, don't act innocent here. What GCC and Turkey and some western countries are doing in Syria is nowhere near innocence at all.



I am not a racist just because I speak the true. None what I have written in this discussion today is untrue. Well, you can do that.

We did not arm people until much later on. When we got involved in this criss there was no ISIS in Syria but in Iraq. Well, back then it was Al-Qaeda in Iraq.

I struggle to see what GENUINE interest a Persian (no relation with any Arabs) has in all those internal conflicts in the Arab world. I mean as much as you tried then nobody here would believe that your regimes intentions were that of love. In fact it has proven only to be the opposite.

If you could your regime and supporters such as yourself would have created 1000's "Southern Lebanon's" in the Arab world. We are not stupid.

If KSA and Yemen goes to war it is an internal Arab matter. It has nothing to do with Iran. Similarly internal GCC and Syria relations.

If you stopped meddling in a negative way and instead focused on cooperation and got past your complexes and hatred with steams from the Arab Muslim conquest of Iran almost 1500 years ago we would not have this discussion.

At least during the Shah there were not such conflicts at all. After your "glorious revolution" in 1979 hell broke lose.

The Arabs to be honest with you do not want anything to do with you under those circumstances outside of your brainwashed proxies (Hezbollah, Shia militias in Iraq).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Judging people over an internet forum, shows how credible it is. For example, if I want to judge Arabs based on your behavior on this forum, I should say all of them are racists, is it logical? Do you accept it?
> 
> How about starting with your own countries? or everyone else who is arming/funding different groups fighting against Assad? You can't do that and then come here and play the innocent one. Difference here is that Iran helped Syria anyway it could much before the conflict started, because they helped us back in 80s, but you started arming different groups in Syria and made the situation only worse and worse. So please, don't act innocent here. What GCC and Turkey and some western countries are doing in Syria is nowhere near innocence at all.


Iran arms Hezbollah, along with Iraqi shia groups, have their own IRGC in Syria, and they have Afghani and Iranian sectarian groups in Syria as well. That is plenty of armed groups to support. Also, Turkey has done much more for Syria than all other countries combined. They've taken in 1.5 million refugees, they've supported the revolutionary cause, among other things...all Iran did was send shias to defend "shia shrines." (besides arming the regime to the teeth.) Even though most of them are killed far off from those areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iran arms Hezbollah, along with Iraqi shia groups, have their own IRGC in Syria, and they have Afghani and Iranian sectarian groups in Syria as well. That is plenty of armed groups to support. Also, Turkey has done much more for Syria than all other countries combined. They've taken in 1.5 million refugees, they've supported the revolutionary cause, among other things...all Iran did was send shias to defend "shia shrines." (besides arming the regime to the teeth.) Even though most of them are killed far off from those areas.



Well, there is no point discussing with such people. Noticing their comments in regards to Syria and the Arab world is enough. Thankfully 90% of all the almost 450 million Arabs know this already. The remaining 10% are composed of people living in their fairytale world's where everyone can hold hands and sing and the remaining are Shia radicals who regard the word of that Grand Ayatollah as that of a demigod.

Do not forgot Jordan and Lebanon as helpful as Turkey has been. With all due respect then those two countries (with much less resources than Turkey) like Jordan and Lebanon have done even more. Look at the refugee situation in Jordan and Lebanon. It's absolutely insane. God bless all those that help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iran arms Hezbollah, along with Iraqi shia groups, have their own IRGC in Syria, and they have Afghani and Iranian sectarian groups in Syria as well. That is plenty of armed groups to support. Also, Turkey has done much more for Syria than all other countries combined. They've taken in 1.5 million refugees, they've supported the revolutionary cause, among other things...all Iran did was send shias to defend "shia shrines." (besides arming the regime to the teeth.) Even though most of them are killed far off from those areas.


Why only see one side? Tens of other groups are fighting on opposite side and you bring them all under the banner of 'revolutionary'. What can I say?

And no, we didn't arm Assad. Arms is the last thing Syrian army needs, since it was one of the best equipped Arab armies before the conflict. Even if Syria doesn't import any arms for ten years, it won't need any arms to get the fight going. It's an army after all, not a small group of fighters.



al-Hasani said:


> I am not a racist just because I speak the true. None what I have written in this discussion today is untrue. Well, you can do that.
> 
> We did not arm people until much later on. When we got involved in this criss there was no ISIS in Syria but in Iraq. Well, back then it was Al-Qaeda in Iraq.
> 
> I struggle to see what GENUINE interest a Persian (no relation with any Arabs) has in all those internal conflicts in the Arab world. I mean as much as you tried then nobody here would believe that your regimes intentions were that of love. In fact it has proven only to be the opposite.
> 
> If you could your regime and supporters such as yourself would have created 1000's "Southern Lebanon's" in the Arab world. We are not stupid.
> 
> If KSA and Yemen goes to war it is an internal Arab matter. It has nothing to do with Iran. Similarly internal GCC and Syria relations.
> 
> If you stopped meddling in a negative way and instead focused on cooperation and got past your complexes and hatred with steams from the Arab Muslim conquest of Iran almost 1500 years ago we would not have this discussion.
> 
> At least during the Shah there were not such conflicts at all. After your "glorious revolution" in 1979 hell broke lose.
> 
> The Arabs to be honest with you do not want anything to do with you under those circumstances outside of your brainwashed proxies (Hezbollah, Shia militias in Iraq).



All this whining about Iran's 'interference' in Arab world, again, with double standards.

Just look what a mess your country created in Afghanistan by supporting Taliban terrorists. Were they Arabs? Of course not. Why did you interfere in there then?

Countries don't choose their interests based on races and it's too hard for you to understand it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> Well, there is no point discussing with such people. Noticing their comments in regards to Syria and the Arab world is enough. Thankfully 90% of all the almost 450 million Arabs know this already. The remaining 10% are composed of people living in their fairytale world's where everyone can hold hands and sing and the remaining are Shia radicals who regard the word of that Grand Ayatollah as that of a demigod.
> 
> Do not forgot Jordan and Lebanon as helpful as Turkey has been. With all due respect then those two countries (with much less resources than Turkey) like Jordan and Lebanon have done even more. Look at the refugee situation in Jordan and Lebanon. It's absolutely insane. God bless all those that help.


While Jordan has done good, Lebanese government doesn't do much. For example, Hezbollah attacked the refugee camp in Arsal and the city itself, the army didn't do anything. Around 10-20 civilians/refugees died. Also videos of Syrian refugees being abused in the streets, while people just standby and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Dr.Thrax Welcome to the forum. make sure to open a thread in the section of introduction of members. I hope your presence brings balance to the forum, since we just already had one syrian, who is an Assad mercenary. I hope you get rid of the dictator soon and bring prosperity to your nation. BTW, try to avoid entering sectarian stuff, since it has been what Assad, and mullah regime used to make shias and christians to have a negative opinion about the opposition. So, be careful

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> All this whining about Iran's 'interference' in Arab world, again, with double standards.
> 
> Just look what a mess your country created in Afghanistan by supporting Taliban terrorists. Were they Arabs? Of course not. Why did you interfere in there then?
> 
> Countries don't choose their interests based on races and it's too hard for you to understand it seems.



LOL, at your "interference". There are no double standards. Your interests/interference or whatever you want to call it is harmful and your interests collide with that of the Arab world. You are by large unwanted. Why is this hard to accept? Why don't you worry about your brothers in Tajikistan and Afghanistan instead?

The Arabs did not create Taliban nor funded them. The Taliban lives on the heroin trade which ironically your country is the major buyer of as you have the world's biggest heroin addiction. Together with Russia.

I do not care about your so-called "interests". I care about what is going on in the Arab world as do 99% of all Arabs regardless of differences in sect or politics and your interests are by large poisonous.

It is hard for you to understand that internal Arab matters are not your business.

If your interest was genuine and positive then I would have nothing against it. For instance I have nothing against future GCC and Iranian economic cooperation. But if you think that we will accept Hezbollah like organizations to emerge in our countries like you wish for then forget it.

Speaking about racism. All your Farsi friends (almost) write nonsense about Arabs at least once every week. No Arab cares about your internal matters or relations with your brothers in Tajikistan and Afghanistan in comparison but every Iranian almost is almost obsessed about our internal relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Why only see one side? Tens of other groups are fighting on opposite side and you bring them all under the banner of 'revolutionary'. What can I say?
> 
> And no, we didn't arm Assad. Arms is the last thing Syrian army needs, since it was one of the best equipped Arab armies before the conflict. Even if Syria doesn't import any arms for ten years, it won't need any arms to get the fight going. It's an army after all, not a small group of fighters.


There is more than 1 side to this. There is the Assad regime and it's thugs, ISIS, the revolutionaries (composed of FSA and IF affiliated groups) and then there is JaN. I don't support JaN, as they have been doing some very bad things lately (taking over Idlib, invading Rastan, etc.). The revolutionaries I refer to are the FSA and IF and their affiliates. While they do get a small amount of foreign support, the regime get massive arms. They get ammunition and new weapons from Iran (see those "Falaq" rockets or whatever they're called, used by Peshmerga too), along with new laser-guided weapons from Russia (bunker-busters used against rebel HQs). And, they resort to making barrel bombs, which have killed tens of thousands of people. If that isn't enough evidence that Iran and Russia are supporting the regime, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539162919003754496


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## United




----------



## Syrian Lion

Serpentine said:


> Another sectarian mindset, no wonder your 'revolution' is sooo messed up. A revolution that is based on sectarian lines is doomed from very beginning. Good luck dealing with ISIS, Nusra and other terrorists, they will give you your freedom indeed.
> 
> PS: Instead of inviting me to Syria, leave the comfort of U.S and go fight for your 'freedom', this is the irony, isn't it?


lol shame on your Serpentine for believing he is Syrian... and if he is Syrian, he betrayed his country, I mean you should know from his avatar, why on earth would a Syrian have french flag as an avatar? lol

he is not Syrian, and the reason I know that is because he is racist and sectarian....
he is nothing but a false user, I bet he doesn't even know anything about Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> lol shame on your Serpentine for believing he is Syrian... and if he is Syrian, he betrayed his country, I mean you should know from his avatar, why on earth would a Syrian have french flag as an avatar? lol
> 
> he is not Syrian, and the reason I know that is because he is racist and sectarian....
> he is nothing but a false user, I bet he doesn't even know anything about Syria...


Most Syrians I met are Anti-Assad. Now that mention it. I think you are not Syrian. And if you are Syrian, the Syrian people don't accept you as one. No real Syrian could support a mass-murderer like Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

atatwolf said:


> Most Syrians I met are Anti-Assad. Now that mention it. I think you are not Syrian. And if you are Syrian, the Syrian people don't accept you as one. No real Syrian could support a mass-murderer like Assad.




in syria they dont have time for chitchat. The real syrians are fighting, dont matter if you are a rebel or pro assad.

So what the fak is he?

The millitary conspriction is for men and woman in Syria. Even students are fighting but not this joker.


----------



## Oublious

Update

Pashmerge are sending more fighters to Zorbani.


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Most Syrians I met are Anti-Assad. Now that mention it. I think you are not Syrian. And if you are Syrian, the Syrian people don't accept you as one. No real Syrian could support a mass-murderer like Assad.



You are not in a place to decide what Syrians want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Serpentine said:


> You are not in a place to decide what Syrians want.


Who should decide then? Assad and his power hungry family or the Syrian people who protested for democracy I know which ones Iran’s supporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

ozzy22 said:


> Who should decide then? Assad and his power hungry family or the Syrian people who protested for democracy I know which ones Iran’s supporting.


He personally is also supporting the dictator Assad who killed tens of thousands of innocent Syrian families with dropping barrel bombs on cities. I believe in Karma. Eventually what Iran is supporting will come home.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozzy22

atatwolf said:


> He personally is also supporting the dictator Assad who killed tens of thousands of innocent Syrian families with dropping barrel bombs on cities. I believe in Karma. Eventually what Iran is supporting will come home.


Him and his likes are total hypocrites complains about the evil West when at the same time his country is partly responsible for the deaths of thousands of people and a destruction of a whole country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ozzy22 said:


> Who should decide then? Assad and his power hungry family or the Syrian people who protested for democracy I know which ones Iran’s supporting.


Syrians should decide.
No one from outside should say who can be a candidate or not. Stop arming terrorist groups, let candidates from all sides join and hold an election. If Syrians decide to choose 'evil Assad' or anyone else, that's it, none of any non-Syrian's business.



atatwolf said:


> He personally is also supporting the dictator Assad who killed tens of thousands of innocent Syrian families with dropping barrel bombs on cities. I believe in Karma. Eventually what Iran is supporting will come home.



Then you should be more afraid, you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> If Syrians decide to choose 'evil Assad' or anyone else, that's it, none of any non-Syrian's business.



If it is none of non-syrian's business then why do we keep seeing Iran butt in? Did Iran become a state of Syria without the world knowing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> If it is none of non-syrian's business then why do we keep seeing Iran butt in? Did Iran become a state of Syria without the world knowing it?



Iran will be in as long as Turkey,GCC, U.S and Europe are in. It isn't that hard to understand.

I already said, stop arming rebels, stop saying who can or can't run for an election, hold a free election and then Iran and all others should accept the results. You can't ask Iran to get out as long as others' butts are in.

Also, should I remind you of your role in supporting Taliban in Afghanistan in 90s? I don't think you are in any higher moral position to talk like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> Iran will be in as long as Turkey,GCC, U.S and Europe are in. It isn't that hard to understand.



If you look at it from a neutral perspective then Iran got involved ALOT earlier than other countries. Soon after the uprising in syria (which was home grown and not foreign supported), iran started sending help to syria, this was WAY before other countries got involved. So I think what you are saying shows double standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> If you look at it from a neutral perspective then Iran got involved ALOT earlier than other countries. Soon after the uprising in syria (which was home grown and not foreign supported), iran started sending help to syria, this was WAY before other countries got involved. So I think what you are saying shows double standards.



Since when having close relations with a country is called interference. What a logic!

Imagine a similar scenario in Pakistan. Then can we say that China was interfering in Pakistan long before the conflict starts? You can come up with a better argument, much better one.
Iran and Syria have had good relations since 80s.

Besides, it was foreign countries who first started arming and funding rebels, Assad doesn't need our arms, he has a good amount of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

SipahSalar said:


> If you look at it from a neutral perspective then Iran got involved ALOT earlier than other countries. Soon after the uprising in syria (which was home grown and not foreign supported), iran started sending help to syria, this was WAY before other countries got involved. So I think what you are saying shows double standards.



Iran was the first country to get involved the Western countries were still in a daze by the two pointless wars and were hesitant to get involved and the neighboring Arab countries were more worried about the Arab Spring coming to their door steps to even think about getting involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

ozzy22 said:


> Iran was the first country to get involved



Exactly, if Iran does it its "friendly relations" but if another country does it its "interference". And you can ask any source, Iran interferred before any other western or Arab country. Hezbollah fighters showed up in Syria way before there was even any talk of arming the rebels. And not to mention the recruitment drives picking up Shiite volunteers in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ozzy22 said:


> Iran was the first country to get involved the Western countries were still in a daze by the two pointless wars and were hesitant to get involved and the neighboring Arab countries were more worried about the Arab Spring coming to their door steps to even think about getting involved.



How did Iran get 'involved' first? Can you bring any reliable source for this? What exactly do you call involvement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

islam army loses another key figure Senior Islam Army commander assassinated east Damascus SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL #syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*British Report: Lebanese Army on the Lookout for ISIL Attacks on the Bekaa Valley*​This rudimentary British-built watchtower is the only thing standing between Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS) fighters and thousands of Lebanese Christians, Druze, and Muslims. Tango 10 is one of 12 fortifications built in haste along the Lebanese border with British help.

The threat of invasion here from ISIL militants across the barren landscape is constant. In August, Arsal, a predominantly Sunni village a few miles to the south of where Tango 10 now stands, was overrun by Jihadis from Syria. The Lebanese Army retook Arsal after 3 days of fighting, but 19 Lebanese soldiers were kidnapped, and several have since been beheaded in Syria. A small British team of former soldiers and engineers have been working flat out to build a new stronghold to protect the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*MEANWHILE IN TURKEY*








*tourist in Istanbul airport
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> lol shame on your Serpentine for believing he is Syrian... and if he is Syrian, he betrayed his country, I mean you should know from his avatar, why on earth would a Syrian have french flag as an avatar? lol
> 
> he is not Syrian, and the reason I know that is because he is racist and sectarian....
> he is nothing but a false user, I bet he doesn't even know anything about Syria...


lol. This "French flag" also happened to be in use by Syria for 20 years after independence.
You're an idiot. Many Syrians are racist and sectarian, as are many Arabs, because of the nationalism we have. You know nothing. Exactly why the prophet (PBUH) warned Muslims about nationalism.
I don't know anything about Syria? I used to live in Aleppo. I know plenty about Syria. But say what you want, all you do is worship a despot, we'll see who'll be laughing on the Day of Judgement.
Funny thing, most Assad supporters happen to be Islamophobes. You could very well be one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *MEANWHILE IN TURKEY*
> 
> 
> View attachment 159508
> 
> 
> *tourist in Istanbul airport
> *


*MEANWHILE IN SYRIA




more Nusayri invaders killed

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *MEANWHILE IN TURKEY*
> 
> 
> View attachment 159508
> 
> 
> *tourist in Istanbul airport
> *


So in your eyes anyone who leaves beard is an ISIS member ? This is the same mentality how Westerners see every single muslim as a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. This "French flag" also happened to be in use by Syria for 20 years after independence.
> You're an idiot. *Many Syrians are racist and sectarian*, as are many Arabs, because of the nationalism we have. You know nothing. Exactly why the prophet (PBUH) warned Muslims about nationalism.
> I don't know anything about Syria? I used to live in Aleppo. I know plenty about Syria. But say what you want, all you do is worship a despot, we'll see who'll be laughing on the Day of Judgement.
> Funny thing, most Assad supporters happen to be Islamophobes. You could very well be one.


that is so wrong, if you truly lived in Syria and Aleppo, you would know that the churches are next to mosques, and Muslims prayed in churches, but of course there are couple like you who graduated from Wahabistan school sponsored by Saudi "Arabia:" if you want a caliphate go to your Baghadai the terrorist..
to hell with your racist and sectarian "revolution" sponsored by the west and their puppets...

ignorant, that flag was given by the French, it was French mandate flag, of course you wouldn't know Syria's history, since you are not Syrian and a traitor who asks the "infidels" invade his own country....

and who said I'm Alasad supporter ... some fools lied to you and claimed that I am? sure why not, since Alasad is pro Syria, I don't mind him,,, I'm pro Syrians with Syria...

lol I suggest you read my previous posts, learn something before you accuse people...
*Traitor... 
*
@al-Hasani look how moderate the supporters of F$A terrorists are... very moderate, they even admit they are racist and sectarian... but of course you will never admit it, F$A are nothing but terrorists, F$A= I$I$= Alqaida

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

revojam said:


> So in your eyes anyone who leaves beard is an ISIS member ? This is the same mentality how Westerners see every single muslim as a terrorist.



Just look at his face again
muslim?????


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Dr.Thrax said:


>



We have nothing to hide and we have well known security pack with assad
and we bury our martyrs in full military honor
All the Iranian people know it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Dr.Thrax said:


> *MEANWHILE IN SYRIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He defended the interests of his nation to death
*God bless All Iranian and Syrian troops*


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Just look at his face again
> muslim?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 159587


many of Assad supporters have the same appearance.
Anyway, I do agree that every person with such appearance has some mental problems and/or is a terrorist. No sane normal person would choose to have such appearance. But, Turkey cannot just reject every one with such appearance, in which in that case, many basiji and mullahs need to be deported from Turkey as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539191623453016064


good news if it's true but doesn't look like the same guy


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion said:


> that is so wrong, if you truly lived in Syria and Aleppo, you would know that the churches are next to mosques, and Muslims prayed in churches, but of course there are couple like you who graduated from Wahabistan school sponsored by Saudi "Arabia:" if you want a caliphate go to your Baghadai the terrorist..
> to hell with your racist and sectarian "revolution" sponsored by the west and their puppets...
> 
> ignorant, that flag was given by the French, it was French mandate flag, of course you wouldn't know Syria's history, since you are not Syrian and a traitor who asks the "infidels" invade his own country....
> 
> and who said I'm Alasad supporter ... some fools lied to you and claimed that I am? sure why not, since Alasad is pro Syria, I don't mind him,,, I'm pro Syrians with Syria...
> 
> lol I suggest you read my previous posts, learn something before you accuse people...
> *Traitor...
> *
> @al-Hasani look how moderate the supporters of F$A terrorists are... very moderate, they even admit they are racist and sectarian... but of course you will never admit it, F$A are nothing but terrorists, F$A= I$I$= Alqaida



Well, your avatar is directly driven from the Nazi flag, which it's enough to say about your racism. You were supporting national socialists right?  like your former german counterparts ... even the name of that party is driven from Nazis 
BTW, you always have been an Assad propagandist who is famous for his unending lies about oppositions. I do appreciate the honesty of the new Syrian member, who has the courage to openly admit the problems that the Syrian society have, instead of being a liar like you. 
Syria was another North Korea before the revolution starts, and was famous for the secret police, ... it was literally another hell on the earth. Then, couple of honorable people, FSA, tried to change the situation, but your beloved ***-head, was the one who invited ISIS and such terrorists to Syria, and was a secret ally with them, until a few months ago. The destruction that Assad family has brought to Syria, is beyond imagination.
Now, if you as a christian, have worries about living under islamists rule, I can understand that, but you need to remember that they were invited to Syria by your Assad. If Assad had some long-term thoughts and moralities, the situation would not turn into what it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Just look at his face again
> muslim?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 159587


What do you expect, to arrest everyone with a beard? He might be on the way to join jihad but you cant arrest anyone without a evidence, things might go in Iran like this but not in Turkey.

Every year thousands of Arabs tourists visit Istanbul with beard.


----------



## SipahSalar

I think that guy is a "tourist" headed to iraq/syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

gau8av said:


> good news if it's true but doesn't look like the same guy



confirmed by a rat himself 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539410257303576576

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

Al-Kurdi said:


> confirmed by a rat himself
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539410257303576576


nice 1 

rest in piss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

rmi5 said:


> Now, if you as a christian, have worries about living under islamists rule, I can understand that, but you need to remember that they were invited to Syria by your Assad.



truly??


----------



## rmi5

jamahir said:


> truly??


You are too dumb, and I don't have the patience to talk with people with your intellectual level.


----------



## jamahir

rmi5 said:


> You are too dumb, and I don't have the patience to talk with people with your intellectual level.



but try you must...


----------



## lowish

rmi5 said:


> Now, if you as a christian, have worries about living under islamists rule, I can understand that, but you need to remember that they were invited to Syria by your Assad



This has to be the dumbest thing I have ever read here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> This has to be the dumbest thing I have ever read here


what you cannot comprehend? ISIS and Assad were good allies until a couple of months ago, and Assad was happy about islamists defaming Syrian opposition, and fighting against them. He was even buying their petrols and his jets were bombarding oppositions when they were in fight against ISIS. Is it hard to understand?


----------



## jamahir

rmi5 said:


> Syrian opposition



you mean snc/ikhwaan/taliban/qaeda/fsa/nusra/jemah ?? puppets with masters in white house and number, 10 downing street and elysee palace??


----------



## lowish

rmi5 said:


> what you cannot comprehend? ISIS and Assad were good allies until a couple of months ago, and Assad was happy about islamists defaming Syrian opposition, and fighting against them. He was even buying their petrols and his jets were bombarding oppositions when they were in fight against ISIS. Is it hard to understand?



This has nothing to with what I just said, you said that Syria's Christians were imported by Assad I am just pointing out how bizarre your own words are.


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> This has nothing to with what I just said, you said that Syria's Christians were imported by Assad I am just pointing out how bizarre your own words are.


Do you have reading comprehension problem? then, it's not my problem.
What I said is clear. He is a christian. He obviously afraid of living under islamists rule. He has decided to unconditionally support Assad. But, Assad himself is the one who has caused these islamists to be strengthened. OK?


----------



## jamahir

rmi5 said:


> But, Assad himself is the one who has caused these islamists to be strengthened. OK?



strange is my time on pdf...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*The Jihad Cult: Why Young Germans Are Answering Call to Holy War*
_By SPIEGEL Staff_


*Hundreds of young German Islamists have traveled to Syria to fight with the terrorist group Islamic State. SPIEGEL explored the extremist scene in Germany and the fascination with jihad in order to find answers about what drives people to join the murderous cult.
*

November 28, 2014 – 03:32 PM

Whenever Ismail Cetinkaya runs into one of those young men who want to leave Hamburg to fight in Syria, he asks: "Have you ever slept without heat in the winter? Do you know what it's like to live without electricity and running water? Do you think a Kalashnikov works like the controller for your PlayStation 4?"

He also asks whether the young man is leaving his mother behind. And then he quotes the words of the Prophet Mohammed, and says: "Paradise lies at the feet of your mother." The implication being that those who leave their weeping mothers behind won't enter paradise.

Cetinkaya, 33, has a full beard and has been praying to Allah five times a day ever since he found himself, as he says. He's the son of Turks from Mardin, a city on the Syrian border. He speaks fluent Arabic and doesn't need a German imam or YouTube videos to understand what God wants from him.

God wants Cetinkaya to devote himself to "jihad." But jihad is really just the Arab word for struggle, the struggle one endures while on the path to Allah. In the Koran, the "great jihad" is not the fight against non-believers, but each individual's struggle against himself, against his own weaknesses, and against the evil that resides in every human being.

Cetinkaya is a successful fighter -- in his struggle against himself, and against others he encounters in tournaments. In his sport of choice, Mixed Martial Arts, the combatants fight each other in a cage. It has its origins among the ancient Greeks, who called it Pankration. Even Socrates was a practitioner of Pankration, a full contact sport in which the combatants wrestled, boxed and kicked each other.

Cetinkaya is a popular trainer who runs his own martial arts school. When he walks through the streets of Hamburg, young men point at him or shake his hand. They tell him that they hope to be fighters like him one day. They have respect for Cetinkaya, who is a good fighter and a devout Muslim, a role model who dispenses advice.

He doesn't like it when people do things half-heartedly. He wants young Muslims to read the Koran themselves and understand Islam. He doesn't like it when they merely imitate what they hear in YouTube videos. Most of all, he doesn't like it when they travel 4,000 kilometers (2,500 miles) to fight "infidels," behead people, quote verses from the Koran and capture it all on film.

*Germany's Most Notorious IS Fighter*

One of those Muslims used to call himself Deso Dogg and was a rapper from Berlin's Kreuzberg neighborhood. Today he is one of the most notorious German fighters with the Islamic State (IS) in Syria. Cetinkaya knows Deso Dogg. In fact, he knows him fairly well, because the two men were as close as two men could be, when they fought each other in the ring, a place where the most important traits are strength, speed, courage, tactical skill and, most of all, the ability to lose all fear.

That was in March 2010, in an arena in Berlin where the best fighters in the country came together. Cetinkaya was a three-time Northern German champion and runner-up in both the German and world championships. He had nine or 10 fights on that day, and he won them all. Deso Dogg, who had ended his career as a rapper, was now hoping to become a martial arts star. His friends from Kreuzberg, who were there to support him, were shouting: Give him hell! Come on!

But Deso Dogg was too slow and couldn't land a single punch with Ismail. Instead, he endured blow after blow, until he was lying on the floor, floundering like an upside down beetle. When he stood up again, Ismail kneed him in the ribs, first with his left and then with his right leg, lifted him into the air, threw him to the ground and hit him in the face. It was a short fight, a few minutes of total humiliation. Many people commented on the video of the fight, which was available online. One person wrote: "A guy from Hamburg came and swept them all away, and like a lion in an encounter with gnus, he ripped them all apart."

*'He Was No Warrior'*

Cetinkaya was long unaware of the fact that his former opponent had become radicalized. But then friends showed him posts on Facebook, in which people wrote that Deso Dogg had died in Syria, which quickly proved to be a false rumor. Cetinkaya was surprised that Deso Dogg was fighting for the Islamic State and the caliphate, because he remembered the look in the young man's eyes before the fight. "I looked him in the eye, and I sensed that he was no warrior."

Today Deso Dogg is a propaganda hero for IS. The name given to him at birth was Denis Cuspert, but he now calls himself Abu Talha al-Almani, travels in off-road vehicles along country roads in Syria, goes to massacres and appears in video messages to jihadists and would-be jihadists.

In one of those videos, he is kneeling in front of a waterfall. He fills his hands with water, throws it into the air and splashes it into his face, as if he were baptizing or purifying himself. "Brothers," he says, "I call you to jihad! This is where you will find freedom!" The sound of machine-gun fire can be heard in the background. He laughs, and says: "You can really live here. It's fun here. Jihad is a lot of fun!"

A new video surfaced three weeks ago. It depicts a scene in an empty, yellow desert somewhere in Syria. The sun is shining. Men with bound hands are lying on their stomachs on the ground. They are conscious. Suddenly a hand appears and slits their throats with a knife, and blood gushes out. It is the first video of Deso Dogg that depicts a beheading. Previous videos had only showed the before and after shots of the killings.

When Denis Cuspert appears, he says: "They fought the 'Islamic State.' We imposed the death penalty on them. They got what they deserved." He kneels down, picks up a bloody head and places it on the body. The jihadists shout: "Allahu akbar!"

Cuspert calls this jihad, but Ismail Cetinkaya calls it insane.

The propaganda is working, because it targets young men who are susceptible to its message, young men like Kreshnik B., whose parents fled from Kosovo and who used to play for a Jewish soccer team in Frankfurt. B. went to Syria, and now he is back in Germany, facing charges for supporting a terrorist organization abroad. The propaganda targets young men like David G. from the Allgäu region of southern Germany, a quiet, polite boy who completed an apprenticeship and was 18 when he left Germany, joined IS and was killed in battle. Or men like Mustafa K. from Dinslaken in western Germany, who poses for snapshots with severed heads in Syria. He was overweight, did poorly in school and was ignored by women, a person who was often beaten up, drank too much and could be found sitting, drunk, in a kebab shop on the market square in the early morning hours.

*Luring Underdogs*

According to German law enforcement officials, 500 of these men have left German cities to go to war in Syria and Iraq. Their fight is dubbed a "holy war" in the West, even though there is not a single verse of the Koran in which the words "holy" and "war" appear together. Most of the travelers don't speak Arabic, have read very little of the Koran and have rarely understood it. They followed friends, imams and recruiters. They wanted to be heroes, protectors of the weak, of brothers and sisters threatened by Syrian President Bashar Assad's poison gas, which they call the "gas of the West." They were young men from Berlin, Hamburg or Dinslaken, who left Germany in groups. Some of them are underdogs from nondescript suburbs, but some are also mechanical engineers.

The underdogs are particularly important for terrorist organizations like Islamic State, because their stories are meant to show that even a loser can be someone -- not in Dinslaken or Berlin, but with the jihadists in Iraq and Syria -- even if most of those mentioned in the media eventually die a so-called martyr's death.

They leave behind video messages and horrified Germans who believe that what is happening there has something to do with Islam, and that a warlike religion is threatening the West with barbarism and Medieval-style executions. The poster boys of this evil are men like Deso Dogg.

Today Denis Cuspert is something of a pop star, appearing in more videos than his former rival, German rapper Bushido. He was never interested in making a lot of money or driving expensive cars. He wanted people to know him, perhaps fear him and certainly admire him. He wanted to be a role model. Cuspert wanted respect. Now that he has found a home and respect among barbarians, he seems to feel at ease.

His first home was Berlin, where he was born in 1975, as the son of an African immigrant. His father was deported when Cuspert was a little boy. His stepfather served in the American military, and his mother was German. Denis was often too much for her to handle. He spent a lot of time in the streets controlled by West Berlin's gangs. He committed robberies, was in fights and got arrested again and again. During a search of his home, police found 16 live cartridges. He was also arrested on drug charges and for assault. During a dispute over the spoils from a robbery, he shot a friend in the face with a gas pistol.

He began rapping in prison, where he called himself Deso Dogg. Deso was an abbreviation for Devil's Son, which appealed to him. He made a mixtape called "Murda Cocctail" and an album called "Schwarzer Engel" (Black Angel). It consisted of hard-boiled gangsta rap, street poetry, criticism of everyday racism in Germany, violent fantasies and rage expressed in verse form: "In the schoolyard I was the little nigga boy / with ripped jeans, an angry look and a sharp tongue / had to be ten times better, ten times faster / had to be ten times tougher, ten little negroes!"

His label and his producers had great hopes for this gangsta rapper, who satisfied all of the clichés: He was good-looking, a black man with talent and tattoos, someone who had done time and was from a broken family. Cuspert didn't make a lot of money, but that also wasn't his aim. He wanted to become famous, not rich. He took the bus, folded his own T-shirts and wore the hip-hop name brands he was given by his promoters. What he didn't need he gave to his friends -- sneakers, hoodies and camo pants. Suddenly he had a lot of friends. American rap icon Tupac Shakur was his role model, a real gangster with a talent for poetry. Cuspert dreamed of making it big, and he called his last album "Alle Augen auf mich," the German translation of "All Eyez on Me," the title of Tupac's last album, released shortly before he was shot to death in Las Vegas in 1996. But Cuspert's albums never made it to the top of the charts.

The other German rappers surpassed him. Bushido, Sido and Kool Savas figured out how to become stars in Germany as gangsta rappers, even by merely pretending to be gangster. But Deso Dogg remained nothing but a local hero in his Kreuzberg neighborhood. Hip-hop is a culture of success. There are no happy losers. In hip-hop, a loser is a victim, a whiner and a zero.

Friends and the people he worked with say that Cuspert began disappearing more and more, often for weeks at a time. When he returned, he talked about having psychotic episodes, about hearing voices that beckoned him to do good and bad things.
He gave up rap and got into martial arts. He worked hard, but the defeat in Berlin against Cetinkaya was his last fight. Instead, Cuspert was now spending more and more time at the mosque. In the end, Allah forgives those who convert to Islam and are devout. It was an opportunity to press the reset button. Cuspert had sinned a lot. He liked the idea of starting over again.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Islamic State seizes villages near Syria’s Hasakah

Hasakah, Syria* – On Sunday morning, the Islamic State group (IS/ISIS) took control of the village of Rafraf (10 km west of the city of Hasakah), in northeastern Syria, following two weeks of clashes with the Syrian regime forces.

Speaking to _ARA News_, one of the displaced people from Rafraf said that about 500 IS militants entered the village after forcing pro-regime military forces to withdraw from the area.

“The group (IS) installed several checkpoints in the vicinity of the village after controlling its entrances, and took schools and mosques as strongholds,” said the source, under the condition of anonymity for security reasons.

This coincided with violent clashes between IS militants and the pro-regime forces in other areas of the western countryside of Hasakah.

Meanwhile, civil rights activist Hozan Saeed, based in Hasakah, stated to _ARA News_ that the pro-regime military helicopters dropped two barrel bombs on the vicinity of the IS-held al-Siddiq junction on Sunday.

“No casualties were reported.”

Saeed also mentioned the outbreak of clashes between pro-regime forces and IS militants in the southern countryside of Hasakah, while several artillery shells the village of Oum Makhroom (20 km south of Hasakah).

Recently, the city of Hasakah witnessed high tension and fear among residents of a possible offensive by IS group on the city, specifically from the western and southern sides, amid the arrival of IS reinforcements from the border town of al-Hol near Iraq.

Islamic State seizes villages near Syria's Hasakah - ARA News


----------



## jamahir

@Solomon2 

the fact is that these misguided people are doing private work in syria what german national military would have been doing in mid-2013.

similar thing happened in case of libya... some of the libyan-origin "rebels" had been born outside of libya to parents who had been exiled because of anti-jamahiriya activies.

the difference in case of syria is that the fact that syria still stands proud despite nato criminality, the three years of the syria war has allowed more of the wrong-in-the-head people in western/eastern europe to do anti-human activities in syria to prove something to the remaining wrong-in-the-head people back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lowish

The Lebanese army claims that it has managed to capture Baghdadi's familiy


----------



## jamahir

Alienoz_TR said:


> Meanwhile, civil rights activist Hozan Saeed, based in Hasakah, stated to _ARA News_ that the pro-regime military helicopters dropped two barrel bombs on the vicinity of the IS-held al-Siddiq junction on Sunday.



syrian intelligence must find this "civil rights activist", hozan saeed, and get information about his contacts with the nato puppets ( fsa/ikhwaan/taliban/qaeda/jemah/nusra/isis etc ).

edit : it is clear that the news source is support/propagandist of the nato-arranged regime-change attempt in syria... its "about us" says the below...


> Independent of political parties’ influence, ARA News regards itself as a genuine participant in the Syrian transitional phase from totalitarianism towards freedom of expression and democracy.


----------



## Solomon2

jamahir said:


> @Solomon2
> 
> the fact is that these misguided people are doing private work in syria what german national military would have been doing in mid-2013.
> 
> similar thing happened in case of libya... some of the libyan-origin "rebels" had been born outside of libya to parents who had been exiled because of anti-jamahiriya activies.
> 
> the difference in case of syria is that the fact that syria still stands proud despite nato criminality, the three years of the syria war has allowed more of the wrong-in-the-head people in western/eastern europe to do anti-human activities in syria to prove something to the remaining wrong-in-the-head people back home.


I'm not proud of the NATO or U.S. record in Syria and Iraq since 2010 or so. However, the line between unbenign neglect and criminality is a big one and while I think Turkey crossed that years ago I'm not sure the U.S. has. I'd like to see more evidence.


----------



## Hussein

Solomon2 said:


> I'm not proud of the NATO or U.S. record in Syria and Iraq since 2010 or so. However, the line between unbenign neglect and criminality is a big one and while I think Turkey crossed that years ago I'm not sure the U.S. has. I'd like to see more evidence.


it has been very convenient to blame USA for the others' actions.
a few days ago i was talking with a Syrian guy here . he is from Aleppo. he said something different than many others i met in the past but it summarizes well for me (he is very well educated):
he doesn't like Assad and he is having the number responsibility for all this
then he blames equally saudis qatar and iranians for giving weapons to the bad ones , for manipulating and feeding the war, when their fake speech is about helping 
it became an international sport to blame Turks because the countries don't want to blame" the allies "


----------



## jamahir

Solomon2 said:


> However, the line between unbenign neglect and criminality is a big one



i never understand american government terminology... "unbenign neglect"...

nato was about to invade syria in mid-2013, remember?? and all those "friends of syria" meetings... and white house support to the "syria national council"... and talk of post-assad era... and this in 2014... are we really going to debate now whether cia and usa military has been militarily supporting the fsa criminals or not??


----------



## lowish

jamahir said:


> i never understand american government terminology... "unbenign neglect"...
> 
> nato was about to invade syria in mid-2013, remember?? and all those "friends of syria" meetings... and white house support to the "syria national council"... and talk of post-assad era... and this in 2014... are we really going to debate now whether cia and usa military has been militarily supporting the fsa criminals or not??



Whatever might have been planned, it is relelevant now, Syria is beyond hope at this stage.


----------



## lowish

*irrelevant


----------



## jamahir

lowish said:


> Whatever might have been planned, it is relelevant now, Syria is beyond hope at this stage.



no... despite what hussein says above, the syrian people are with bashar al-assad and the syrian military... syria has survived for three years, a wonder in these modern times.

in 2011, the syrian people adopted the libyan chant of 2011... "allah, mummar, libya bas"... to make their own "allah, sooriya, bashar oo bas"... @Hussein doesn't declare his pro or anti opinion about the syrian baath movement system.

plus, i think the reason turkey military hasn't invaded syria yet is because of undeclared chemical weapons that syria might have, and because of the experienced syrian military.

nato wants syrian system to fall like in iraq and libya... it is willing to wait... my wish is that when syria is pushed to a certain point, it should turn its war into regional war which will easily convert into world war with the voluntary or forced involvement of russia and north korea.

i don't know if my hope for world war is answer to your point...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> that is so wrong, if you truly lived in Syria and Aleppo, you would know that the churches are next to mosques, and Muslims prayed in churches, but of course there are couple like you who graduated from Wahabistan school sponsored by Saudi "Arabia:" if you want a caliphate go to your Baghadai the terrorist..
> to hell with your racist and sectarian "revolution" sponsored by the west and their puppets...
> 
> ignorant, that flag was given by the French, it was French mandate flag, of course you wouldn't know Syria's history, since you are not Syrian and a traitor who asks the "infidels" invade his own country....
> 
> and who said I'm Alasad supporter ... some fools lied to you and claimed that I am? sure why not, since Alasad is pro Syria, I don't mind him,,, I'm pro Syrians with Syria...
> 
> lol I suggest you read my previous posts, learn something before you accuse people...
> *Traitor...
> *
> @al-Hasani look how moderate the supporters of F$A terrorists are... very moderate, they even admit they are racist and sectarian... but of course you will never admit it, F$A are nothing but terrorists, F$A= I$I$= Alqaida


Just because people can bare to live with each other doesn't mean they don't hate each other. There are mosques next to synagogues in Israel. Does that mean people get along? Definitely not. I don't want a caliphate. The Caliphate will be established when Mahdi comes. And there is plenty of evidence of racism in the Middle East. Jordanians telling the Sudanese to go home, Saudis hating on Persians, etc. My grandma told me a song/story that goes like this: "Oh my Indian neighbor, look who is in my house, it is a slave (abid in Arabic, same bad meaning as the n*gger), and hes trying to kill me."
Not to mention all the racist jokes said by basically everyone.
I know it was given by the French you idiot. I didn't deny it. But it clearly stuck with the people. AS ALL THE OTHER FLAGS GIVEN TO MIDDLE EASTERN TERRITORIES WERE KEPT, OR SLIGHTLY MODIFIED. Also, you say I'm not Syrian, but then call me a traitor, why don't you make up your mind?
You are a hardcore Assad supporter. Denying that is just ridiculous, since all you do is support him. You probably supported him when he dropped barrel bombs on the refugee camp in Idlib, too.
I'm accusing people rightfully. The Middle East is messed up socially. To deny that is being plain ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> I know it was given by the French you idiot. I didn't deny it. But it clearly stuck with the people.



in libya, the nato-created "revolutionaries" used the pre-jamahiriya flag of king idris who was himself a western puppet... similar for syrian "revolutionaries" who were created, funded, armed by western governments and their puppets.

the syrian military fights for the two-star flag... so, your three-star colonial-time flag is stuck with which people??



Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, you say I'm not Syrian, but then call me a traitor, why don't you make up your mind?



your "about me" declares to this forum that you are ikhwaani by family, and you are proud of it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> in libya, the nato-created "revolutionaries" used the pre-jamahiriya flag of king idris who was himself a western puppet... similar for syrian "revolutionaries" who were created, funded, armed by western governments and their puppets.
> 
> the syrian military fights for the two-star flag... so, your three-star colonial-time flag is stuck with which people??
> 
> 
> 
> your "about me" declares to this forum that you are ikhwaani by family, and you are proud of it.


I'm not part of the Muslim Brotherhood, but I don't have anything against them. Obviously, people who support dictators like you, would have lots against them, because they speak the truth against them. And I'm sure, this entire protest thing was a foreign conspiracy, and everything was filmed in Qatar, right? Why don't you stick to India's problems? Don't you guys have massive gang-rape everywhere that's being supported by the government?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrian, but then call me a traitor, why don't you make up your mind?
> .



 



Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not part of the Muslim Brotherhood, but I don't have anything against them. Obviously, people who support dictators like you, would have lots against them, because they speak the truth against them. And I'm sure, this entire protest thing was a foreign conspiracy, and everything was filmed in Qatar, right? Why don't you stick to India's problems? Don't you guys have massive gang-rape everywhere that's being supported by the government?



Ignore that troll, he has nothing better to do in life. He is an Indian claiming to grow up in Libya and trolls everybody. He has called me Ikhwaan and said I need to be permanently banned from forum. 

Most people here have views like him. They see MB as evil. But, a big portion share our views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

rmi5 said:


> Well, your avatar is directly driven from the Nazi flag, which it's enough to say about your racism. You were supporting national socialists right?  like your former german counterparts ... even the name of that party is driven from Nazis
> BTW, you always have been an Assad propagandist who is famous for his unending lies about oppositions. I do appreciate the honesty of the new Syrian member, who has the courage to openly admit the problems that the Syrian society have, instead of being a liar like you.
> Syria was another North Korea before the revolution starts, and was famous for the secret police, ... it was literally another hell on the earth. Then, couple of honorable people, FSA, tried to change the situation, but your beloved ***-head, was the one who invited ISIS and such terrorists to Syria, and was a secret ally with them, until a few months ago. The destruction that Assad family has brought to Syria, is beyond imagination.
> Now, if you as a christian, have worries about living under islamists rule, I can understand that, but you need to remember that they were invited to Syria by your Assad. If Assad had some long-term thoughts and moralities, the situation would not turn into what it is today.



your logic is great, the SSNP red cyclone consists of cross and crescent merged together, why don't you use google... just because it seems similar which is not by the way, it doesn't mean it is nazi, so using your logic we can say Saudi flag is Alqaeda flag since it is similar? ( actually, yes Saudi "Arabia" supports AQ) , or that Hindus and others are nazis since swastika is their symbol? 

ummm.. do you even know SSNP to say that I'm Alasad supporter, ignorant... relations between the two are not the great, but they are not bad also. 

and you don't know crap about Syria, Syria was heaven on earth, now under "democracy" is it hell on earth... before the war only 1% lived in poverty, now under the war about 6%... this is according to the UN
| Human Development Reports

F$A are nothing but terrorists, they are AQ, I$I$ they are all the same, they all have the same ideology.. 

you must be an idiot to believe that Alasad invited I$I$, last time I checked Baghdadi was released from American prison ( Guantanamo Bay) also reports suggest he was trained by the west and Israel... 
I$I$ is the creation of the west and their puppets, I$I$ was never this strong, but the west and their puppet made it that strong, even the west itself admits its puppets created it...



Dr.Thrax said:


> Just because people can bare to live with each other doesn't mean they don't hate each other. There are mosques next to synagogues in Israel. Does that mean people get along? Definitely not. I don't want a caliphate. The Caliphate will be established when Mahdi comes. And there is plenty of evidence of racism in the Middle East. Jordanians telling the Sudanese to go home, Saudis hating on Persians, etc. My grandma told me a song/story that goes like this: "Oh my Indian neighbor, look who is in my house, it is a slave (abid in Arabic, same bad meaning as the n*gger), and hes trying to kill me."
> Not to mention all the racist jokes said by basically everyone.
> I know it was given by the French you idiot. I didn't deny it. But it clearly stuck with the people. AS ALL THE OTHER FLAGS GIVEN TO MIDDLE EASTERN TERRITORIES WERE KEPT, OR SLIGHTLY MODIFIED. Also, you say I'm not Syrian, but then call me a traitor, why don't you make up your mind?
> You are a hardcore Assad supporter. Denying that is just ridiculous, since all you do is support him. You probably supported him when he dropped barrel bombs on the refugee camp in Idlib, too.
> I'm accusing people rightfully. The Middle East is messed up socially. To deny that is being plain ignorant.


yes this is it, you're not Syria, you really messed up and sectarian... are you even an Arab? saying that mosques in Israel are fine, lol, Alqsa is fine now days ha? 
yes there is racism in the middle east, in countries such as like gcc... I was talking about Syrians, Syrians never hated other sects, we lived together since always, however when the wahabi terrorists which are funded by the "infidel" west and their puppet, they started planting the hate ideology and the beheading... 

what that heck is that song? this is not a Syrian song... therefore I conclude that you're not Syrian...

you can call me whatever, hardcore Alasad supporter, I really don't care, as I said before I'm pro Syria, and pro everyone with Syria... 

and don't you even trying to hide all the F$A terrorists crimes, bringing barrel bombs crap with no proof, it could be a bomb planted by the terrorists, as they always do, they kill innocents and video it, and put on YouTube to blame the army... that BS is really old.... 

Middle East is messed up socially, however Syria was not ( before the war), Damascus ranked in top 4 in the safest cities world wide, now it is 4th from the bottom, what a great achievement...


People wake up, this is the ideology and hatred by the so called "revolutionaries" they are nothing but terrorists... just read his racist and sectarian rants... he is very "moderate"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> I$I$ is the creation of the west and their puppets, I$I$ was never this strong, but the west and their puppet made it that strong, even the west itself admits its puppets created it...
> 
> 
> IS is strong today and one of the most prominent reason for that is the great run the shia army of maliki made from Mosul to Baghdad in their underpants leaving behind a vast amount of weapons that were then captured by the IS.
> 
> By ur logic are we to take that Maliki and his Shia army are behind strengthening IS.


oh what you're saying that since the Iraqi army retreated it supported I$I$, by your logic, the Americans trained the Iraqi army, so we can go back to the main point, the west created this mess in Iraq, Iraq 2003 invasion, caused a mess in the Middle east, and we are seeing it now in Libya and anywhere the the west interferes... Libya is now taken by AQ... after the NATO revolution in Libya...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just because people can bare to live with each other doesn't mean they don't hate each other. There are mosques next to synagogues in Israel. Does that mean people get along? Definitely not. I don't want a caliphate. The Caliphate will be established when Mahdi comes. And there is plenty of evidence of racism in the Middle East. Jordanians telling the Sudanese to go home, Saudis hating on Persians, etc. My grandma told me a song/story that goes like this: "Oh my Indian neighbor, look who is in my house, it is a slave (abid in Arabic, same bad meaning as the n*gger), and hes trying to kill me."
> Not to mention all the racist jokes said by basically everyone.
> I know it was given by the French you idiot. I didn't deny it. But it clearly stuck with the people. AS ALL THE OTHER FLAGS GIVEN TO MIDDLE EASTERN TERRITORIES WERE KEPT, OR SLIGHTLY MODIFIED. Also, you say I'm not Syrian, but then call me a traitor, why don't you make up your mind?
> You are a hardcore Assad supporter. Denying that is just ridiculous, since all you do is support him. You probably supported him when he dropped barrel bombs on the refugee camp in Idlib, too.
> I'm accusing people rightfully. The Middle East is messed up socially. To deny that is being plain ignorant.



To tell you an amazing fact, Syrian lion himself lives in America



Syrian Lion said:


> F$A are nothing but terrorists, they are AQ, I$I$ they are all the same, they all have the same ideology..
> 
> you must be an idiot to believe that Alasad invited I$I$, last time I checked Baghdadi was released from American prison ( Guantanamo Bay) also reports suggest he was trained by the west and Israel...
> I$I$ is the creation of the west and their puppets, I$I$ was never this strong, but the west and their puppet made it that strong, even the west itself admits its puppets created it...



There is a limit to hypocrisy, Instead of blaming Assad for ISIS, you are putting rubbish, crap unfounded, not worth two dime allegations on every other entity and absolving assad from everything !

Do you take r us for fools, who are not following Syrian conflict? Do you know even Pro Assad loyalists were cursing him in June 2014 when ISIS started attacking syrian army, that why Assad tolerated ISIS presence? Do you know it was Assad plane to use ISIS to weaken FSA and associated entities.

Unless you acknowledge both side of coin, whatever coming out of your mouth would be always taken with pinch of salt.

And you have a lot of nerve in saying there is no proof Assad army use barrel bombs which indiscriminately kills everybody. How do you know they don't use it, I mean you don't even live syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Baghdadi's Wife and Son Detained in Lebanon at Checkpoint*​Suja al-Dulaymi, who is one of the wives of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the terror group Islamic State (IS, aka ISIL or ISIS), was detained with her 8-year-old son at a checkpoint in northern Lebanon 10 days ago. The Lebanese authorities also detained in Tripoli the wife of a leader in the al-Qaeda affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra, who goes by the alias of Abu Ali al-Shishani.








Bratva said:


> There is a limit to hypocrisy, Instead of blaming Assad for ISIS, you are putting rubbish, crap unfounded, not worth two dime allegations on every other entity and absolving assad from everything !
> 
> Do you take r us for fools, who are not following Syrian conflict? Do you know even Pro Assad loyalists were cursing him in June 2014 when ISIS started attacking syrian army, that why Assad tolerated ISIS presence? Do you know it was Assad plane to use ISIS to weaken FSA and associated entities.
> 
> Unless you acknowledge both side of coin, whatever coming out of your mouth would be always taken with pinch of salt.
> 
> And you have a lot of nerve in saying there is no proof Assad army use barrel bombs which indiscriminately kills everybody. How do you know they don't use it, I mean you don't even live syria?


Are you kidding me... we all know, I$I$ is strong now due the gcc funding, heck the whole world know that Turkey became terrorists highway... and now you're blaming Alasad for making them, heck even western government acknowledged that their puppets made strong I$I$, and Saudi Prince admitted it ... Saudi Billionaire Prince: Saudi Arabia's Funding of Rebels in Syria Led to Rise of ISIS
unstable Syria means unstable region... and this is what the west and their puppets caused, they created chaos and war in Syria, and now the region is burning...

Syrian army didn't engage with I$I$, because it was letting terrorists kill each other.. .and it worked great, when I$I$ finished the other terrorists group the Syrian army got engaged in fierce war with the I$I$ terrorists... so I guess little military strategy that was obvious, however, since it fits your agenda, you gonna play dumb and use SAA didn't attack I$I$, while before that Syria was bombing I$I$ in Raqqa on daily basis, but it never made the western news since it never made their agenda...

and you have a lot of nerve also, you live in Syria? I was talking about the refugee camp bombing, the videos posted showed no barrel bombs, just burning tents, so how do you know it was a barrel bomb dropped from Syria heli? or wait, if fits your propaganda, thus you gonna play that card...

funny most people here also play with the death figure in Syria, not knowing that most of those killed in Syria are pro Syria and pro Syrian army... they just use that number as a toy to play their sectarian terrorists ideology card...


----------



## gau8av




----------



## Syrian Lion

*Germany's DW Reports ISIS Supply Lines Originate in NATO Territory, Turkey!! *

*Germany's international broadcaster Deutsche Welle (DW) published a video report of immense implications - possibly the first national broadcaster in the West to admit that the so-called "Islamic State" (ISIS) is supplied not by "black market oil" or "hostage ransoms" but billions of dollars worth of supplies carried into Syria across NATO member Turkey's borders via hundreds of trucks a day.*​*
The report titled, "'IS' supply channels through Turkey," confirms what has been reported by geopolitical analysts since at least as early as 2011 - that NATO member Turkey has allowed a torrent in supplies, fighters, and weapons to cross its borders unopposed to resupply ISIS positions inside of Syria. 
​



​*​


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> He has called me Ikhwaan and said I need to be permanently banned from forum.



hazzy, you are back with your hamas propaganda...  but i know the perfect thread for you... there was a recent thread by horus which reinstated permanent ban for isis/taliban supporters/apologists. 

@WebMaster @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz wasn't hazzy banned??



Falcon29 said:


> he has nothing better to do in life.



oh, i do have one thing in life... initiating socialist revolution, political and technological... which will also work against nato puppets ( hint, hint ).



Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not part of the Muslim Brotherhood, but I don't have anything against them.



that means you are a supporter and apologist of ikhwaan, and you deserve permanent ban according to reinstatement of such ban rule on pdf.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Obviously, people who support dictators like you, would have lots against them,



what coincidence that those you call "dictator" are also called that by western governments... oh, wait... western governments created groups like qaeda/taliban/ikhwaan...



Dr.Thrax said:


> because they speak the truth against them.



what truth is that??



Dr.Thrax said:


> And I'm sure, this entire protest thing was a foreign conspiracy, and everything was filmed in Qatar, right?



how about the fake fall of tripoli in 2011, with the "green square" entire constructed either in qatar or in india?? you surely have pre-empted my pointing it out. 



Dr.Thrax said:


> Why don't you stick to India's problems?



i am socialist... you should have guessed that by my user-name... humanity's problems are my problems.

you see, you are more indian than me... your ikhwaan's "spiritual" main mullah, sayyid qutb, was deeply inspired by the "teachings" of the indian mullah, maudoodi, who in turn had created a perverted form of islam which mixed "indian culture" with what he though was muslim practices... and i being hardcore socialist don't even accept the legitimacy of india as a political nation... so, you are the indian here, sir.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Don't you guys have massive gang-rape everywhere that's being supported by the government?



true that.



Dr.Thrax said:


>



i won't bother watching some cia produced disinfo vid.


----------



## Falcon29

@WebMaster 

Can you please get this guy to stop trolling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Can you please get this guy to stop trolling..



back to your old tricks??


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540242657910718465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540232478296784896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yes this is it, you're not Syria, you really messed up and sectarian... are you even an Arab? saying that mosques in Israel are fine, lol, Alqsa is fine now days ha?
> yes there is racism in the middle east, in countries such as like gcc... I was talking about Syrians, Syrians never hated other sects, we lived together since always, however when the wahabi terrorists which are funded by the "infidel" west and their puppet, they started planting the hate ideology and the beheading...
> 
> what that heck is that song? this is not a Syrian song... therefore I conclude that you're not Syrian...
> 
> you can call me whatever, hardcore Alasad supporter, I really don't care, as I said before I'm pro Syria, and pro everyone with Syria...
> 
> and don't you even trying to hide all the F$A terrorists crimes, bringing barrel bombs crap with no proof, it could be a bomb planted by the terrorists, as they always do, they kill innocents and video it, and put on YouTube to blame the army... that BS is really old....
> 
> Middle East is messed up socially, however Syria was not ( before the war), Damascus ranked in top 4 in the safest cities world wide, now it is 4th from the bottom, what a great achievement...
> 
> 
> People wake up, this is the ideology and hatred by the so called "revolutionaries" they are nothing but terrorists... just read his racist and sectarian rants... he is very "moderate"


Yes I am Arab, and I'm definitely Syrian. I'm from Halab, a city you've clearly never been to.
Did I say Mosques in Israel were fine to you? I just said they exist. Doesn't mean they're fine.
You idiot, in Syria there were plenty of East Asian maids who came, and they were treated like crap. And again, just because people live together doesn't mean they don't hate each other.
That is a Syrian song, or at least, a Halabi song, but clearly, as usual, you call me a terrorist and not Syrian and don't even listen to any of my claims.
Screw you and your nationalism.












Yeah sure, totally no barrel bombs. And they're support accurate, too, right? Because dropping something that is unguided and barely stabilized will totally go on target. Oh wait, their target is civilians in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh wait, their target is civilians in the first place.




Civilians who back the rebellion? Well then they are perfectly legitimate targets, just like in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


>



This is absolutely insane. What type of savage these Assad forces are?
I had no idea of how much random, and unguided this barrel bombs are, before watching this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Civilians who back the rebellion? Well then they are perfectly legitimate targets, just like in Ukraine.


Was that sarcasm? Because Assad targets all civilians. Also, in Ukraine, most of the shelling is done by the Russian government. If you haven't noticed, they invaded Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Superboy said:


> Civilians who back the rebellion? Well then they are perfectly legitimate targets, just like in Ukraine.


I wonder what will you say, if someone considers your mother, father, and children as perfectly legitimate targets. Anyway, a minimum level of inhumane traits and psychopathy is required to support goons like Assad, so I won't wonder about you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

rmi5 said:


> I wonder what will you say, if someone considers your mother, father, and children as perfectly legitimate targets. Anyway, a minimum level of inhumane traits and psychopathy is required to support goons like Assad, so I won't wonder about you.




Assad is the legal president of Syria elected by the Syrian people. Who are you to judge Assad?



Dr.Thrax said:


> Was that sarcasm? Because Assad targets all civilians. Also, in Ukraine, most of the shelling is done by the Russian government. If you haven't noticed, they invaded Ukraine.




No he doesn't. There are no barrel bombs falling on Homs, Damascus, Idlib, government controlled part of Aleppo. Ukraine was invaded by the US in November 2013 through Right Sector proxy. Russia is merely defending Russian speaking people of Donbas from Nazis of western Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Superboy said:


> Assad is the legal president of Syria elected by the Syrian people. Who are you to judge Assad?


Are you that much stupid, or are you kidding with me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Assad is the legal president of Syria elected by the Syrian people. Who are you to judge Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. There are no barrel bombs falling on Homs, Damascus, Idlib, government controlled part of Aleppo. Ukraine was invaded by the US in November 2013 through Right Sector proxy. Russia is merely defending Russian speaking people of Donbas from Nazis of western Ukraine.


I see you worship Russia Today. Or Alex Jones. Or both. The cradle of idiocy...


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> I see you worship Russia Today. Or Alex Jones. Or both. The cradle of idiocy...




Go watch your Faux News.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Go watch your Faux News.


Haven't watched a news network in 1 and a half years, and I've never watched Fox.


----------



## Superboy

Assad says more than air strikes needed to wipe out terrorists. 

War with Isis: US hails 'significant impact' of bombing raids but Syria's President Assad is not so sure - Middle East - World - The Independent

BTW when is Syria getting MiG-29M2s?

Female NDF soldier womans a Kord heavy machine gun in Jobar and blasts away terrorists 












Syrian army 130 mm artillery blasting terrorists 






a hero of the NDF 






NDF technical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Assad says more than air strikes needed to wipe out terrorists.
> 
> 
> BTW when is Syria getting MiG-29M2s?
> 
> Female NDF soldier womans a Kord heavy machine gun in Jobar and blasts away terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army 130 mm artillery blasting terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hero of the NDF


lol, those women in the NDF only pose for the pictures. They don't actually fight. Source: my friend in Latakia. Also, I'm sure the airstrikes on Raqqa recently by the regime sure wiped out those 200+ civilians, err.."terrorists."
Keep on worshiping your dictator. You're going to go down with him. And if not, have fun frying in hell with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hezbollah 120 mm mortar






Hezbollah killing terrorists






Heroes of the Syrian army in Hama with truck mounted 130 mm howitzers 






Syrian soldiers in Iranian colored uniforms
















Syrian soldiers and rainbow






What appears to be ISIS's latest killing machine, 23 mm anti material gun 






NDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

@rmi5 @Dr.Thrax you guys are very concerned about Syrian lives?? I haven't seen a tear shed from you guys when the F$A terrorists commit massacres and suicide bombings killing children and women, and don't forget the mortars that fall on daily basis killing civilians... look we all know in 2010 there was no barrel bombs in Syria, it wasn't until the F$A terrorists came, F$A terrorists caused this mess in Syria, again compare Syria before and after "democracy" to hell with that terrorists "revolution", plus those barrel bombs mostly dropped on areas controlled by the terrorists, basically ghost towns... if F$A terrorists cared about the lives of Syrians and about Syria, they wouldn't hide in the cities and use people as human shields, if they are brave enough they would have fought away from the cities in order to protect the people and the cities, however those F$A terrorists are not Syrians, they are foreign sponsored and mercs. the Syrian government just like any other government has the right to pursuit the terrorists wherever the are found in Syria... and we will continue to fight until Syria is cleaned and peace is restored... 
Now enough with your BS and lies, and thrax you're not Syrian... you claim that you're from Aleppo, what part of Aleppo?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Syrian T-72 tank in Adra






Syrian soldiers fighting in Zibdeen in east Ghouta






Syrian troops defending Nobul and Zahra from Nusra terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Life in Assad’s Syria is great, tweets far-right British politician - The Washington Post


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion said:


> @rmi5 @Dr.Thrax you guys are very concerned about Syrian lives?? I haven't seen a tear shed from you guys when the F$A terrorists commit massacres and suicide bombings killing children and women, and don't forget the mortars that fall on daily basis killing civilians... look we all know in 2010 there was no barrel bombs in Syria, it wasn't until the F$A terrorists came, F$A terrorists caused this mess in Syria, again compare Syria before and after "democracy" to hell with that terrorists "revolution", plus those barrel bombs mostly dropped on areas controlled by the terrorists, basically ghost towns... if F$A terrorists cared about the lives of Syrians and about Syria, they wouldn't hide in the cities and use people as human shields, if they are brave enough they would have fought away from the cities in order to protect the people and the cities, however those F$A terrorists are not Syrians, they are foreign sponsored and mercs. the Syrian government just like any other government has the right to pursuit the terrorists wherever the are found in Syria... and we will continue to fight until Syria is cleaned and peace is restored...
> Now enough with your BS and lies, and thrax you're not Syrian... you claim that you're from Aleppo, what part of Aleppo?


Bunch of crap as your typical posts. You are a shameless propagandist but as I said before, you are too stupid for your job and if I was your boss , I would have fired you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

It doesn't matter how much propaganda he makes. Assad will never return to power. Too many crimes committed. Too many men and equipment lost. Russia is turning away. Only Iran remained. Now Russia backed off I'm expecting something going to happen to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> It doesn't matter how much propaganda he makes. Assad will never return to power. Too many crimes committed. Too many men and equipment lost. Russia is turning away. Only Iran remained. Now Russia backed off I'm expecting something going to happen to Iran.


Even if they think they are off the line, Islam demands justice. Justice will be served to ISIS, justice will be served to Russia, Iran, North Korea, and any and all governments that support Assad. (Unfortunately even the Palestinian gov't in west bank supported Assad when he got "re-elected," then again, those guys are a bunch of muppets.)


----------



## jamahir

five qaeda/taliban/ikhwaan/isis supporters in the last two pages.



Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, those sluts in the NDF only pose for the pictures.



"slut" is your way to insult free ladies... shows your ikhwaani thinking... are you sure you don't want to make pilgrimage to your "spiritual" and ideological headquarters of the deoband mullah school - deoband town - india??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

rmi5 said:


> Bunch of crap as your typical posts. You are a shameless propagandist but as I said before, you are too stupid for your job and if I was your boss , I would have fired you.


so what was crap about that post? why don't you share with us what you think is not true about that post? 

if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago... something idiots will never comprehend, because they fear reality, and they don't want to face the truth that Alasad is in office because Syrians said so... 

oh like I give crap what you think, do you carry a Syrian passport? of course not, so you're opinion is worthless to me and rest of Syrians, Syrians only and only Syrians have the right to decide their own future, Syrians have already spoke, and we will never stop....

Syrians are doing this whole world a favor by cleansing the world from the terrorists AQ, I$I$ and F$A like filth...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540281344891187200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes I am Arab, and I'm definitely Syrian. I'm from Halab, a city you've clearly never been to.
> Did I say Mosques in Israel were fine to you? I just said they exist. Doesn't mean they're fine.
> You idiot, in Syria there were plenty of East Asian maids who came, and they were treated like crap. And again, just because people live together doesn't mean they don't hate each other.
> That is a Syrian song, or at least, a Halabi song, but clearly, as usual, you call me a terrorist and not Syrian and don't even listen to any of my claims.
> Screw you and your nationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, totally no barrel bombs. And they're support accurate, too, right? Because dropping something that is unguided and barely stabilized will totally go on target. Oh wait, their target is civilians in the first place.


Finaly a Syrian with a different opinion, i was tired of Assads paid bots posting twisted news, welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Finaly a Syrian with a different opinion, i was tired of Assads paid bots posting twisted news, welcome bro.



Mate, do you have any evidence that those other members you mentioned are paid to post here? Don't you think it's a rather huge accusation?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Mate, do you have any evidence that those other members you mentioned are paid to post here? Don't you think it's a rather huge accusation?


No i dont, its just what i think, i mean noone with a little bit moral can defend every single atrocity of a dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Excellent map on Aleppo:


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Mate, do you have any evidence that those other members you mentioned are paid to post here? Don't you think it's a rather huge accusation?


I have confidential information from CIA. He is getting paid by ASSad.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Even if they think they are off the line, Islam demands justice. Justice will be served to ISIS, justice will be served to Russia, Iran, North Korea, and any and all governments that support Assad. (Unfortunately even the Palestinian gov't in west bank supported Assad when he got "re-elected," then again, those guys are a bunch of muppets.)


Putin is already stepping back. Head of the snake is Iran. If we don't crush the head of the snake. The problems will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

atatwolf said:


> Putin is already stepping back. Head of the snake is Iran. If we don't crush the head of the snake. The problems will continue.



Who is we ?


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion said:


> so what was crap about that post? why don't you share with us what you think is not true about that post?
> 
> if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago... something idiots will never comprehend, because they fear reality, and they don't want to face the truth that Alasad is in office because Syrians said so...
> 
> oh like I give crap what you think, do you carry a Syrian passport? of course not, so you're opinion is worthless to me and rest of Syrians, Syrians only and only Syrians have the right to decide their own future, Syrians have already spoke, and we will never stop....
> 
> Syrians are doing this whole world a favor by cleansing the world from the terrorists AQ, I$I$ and F$A like filth...



Bunch of non-sense again from a low-IQ propagandist. without huge pumping money from Iran, more than 1 billion dollar per month, pumping arms from Russia, pumping mercenaries from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Iran, ... there would be no Assad by now. Basically there is nothing Syrian anymore about Assad. He would have been gone long time ago without having such supports, as even you already knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> Who is we ?



Bozgurts. 



xenon54 said:


> No i dont, its just what i think, i mean noone with a little bit moral can defend every single atrocity of a dictator.



Many people here also support anyone fighting against Assad no matter what, can we say they are paid? No we can't.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Former FM of France in Rojava


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Even if they think they are off the line, Islam demands justice. Justice will be served to ISIS, justice will be served to Russia, Iran, North Korea, and any and all governments that support Assad. (Unfortunately even the Palestinian gov't in west bank supported Assad when he got "re-elected," then again, those guys are a bunch of muppets.)




Tough words. Care to back it up?  FSA doesn't even control a single major city. Rebels in Donbas control both capitals.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540281344891187200



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>ROUNDUP: Islamic State closer to Deir e-Zor military airport, Al-Waer truce talks in flames. <a href="Syria Direct: News Update 12-4-14 - Syria Direct">http://t.co/jkPHILjVqq</a> <a href="Syria Direct on Twitter: "ROUNDUP: Islamic State closer to Deir e-Zor military airport, Al-Waer truce talks in flames. http://t.co/jkPHILjVqq http://t.co/UNtP3u3j0v"">pic.twitter.com/UNtP3u3j0v</a></p>&mdash; Syria Direct (@SyriaDirect) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540522399049854976">December 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## atatwolf

@rmi5 meanwhile in Armenia 







Is this happening in a schoolyard or something? Look at the buildings behind.






Their moves are rip off from American cheerleading

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Broccoli

IS captured a lot ATGM's after taking area from govt forces.


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5 meanwhile in Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this happening in a schoolyard or something? Look at the buildings behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their moves are rip off from American cheerleading


What is it? is it a circus? 
They just need to bring some lion to jump through a loop. 
They are almost in the level of Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> What is it? is it a circus?
> They just need to bring some lion to jump through a loop.
> They are almost in the level of Iranians


They would make a perfect fit. Chest pumping madman show. 

Kind of feel bad for them although I know I shouldn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

WTF has armenia to do with Syrian war?


----------



## lowish

monaspa said:


> WTF has armenia to do with Syrian war?



Nothing really, Syria has(or atleast used to) a large number of Armenians, mostly descendants of Ottoman refugees.


----------



## Hussein

monaspa said:


> WTF has armenia to do with Syrian war?


some people are taking any opportunity to show their hatred/racism


----------



## rmi5

Hussein said:


> some people are taking any opportunity to show their hatred/racism


Maybe like this post:


Serpentine said:


> Bozgurts.


?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Hussein said:


> some people are taking any opportunity to show their hatred/racism


Hatred? Just some fun, haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Maybe like this post:
> 
> ?



How is that racist? If you take it as an insult, that's another thing though, nothing to be shamed of. Bozgurts means grey wolves, as they call themselves.

Meanwhile about racism:



atatwolf said:


> @rmi5 meanwhile in Armenia





rmi5 said:


> They are almost in the level of Iranians



You two are among worst racists on this forum, don't ever dare to tell jokes like that again. 

PS: And please don't quote me when you don't have anything worthy to say, as always.



monaspa said:


> WTF has armenia to do with Syrian war?



Just obsessed trolls, they have the same attitude towards Kurds.


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> Mate, do you have any evidence that those other members you mentioned are paid to post here? Don't you think it's a rather huge accusation?


Hahahaha paid? Did you think that this is some ultra important website with the ability to change the masses for people to pump money into this? This is just a tiny part of internet with a bunch of jobless maniacs like you, terrorists, conspriacy theorists and a very small number of logical people.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Turkey is supplying terrorists to improve the roads in north Aleppo :











______________

ISIS is about to take Deir Ez Zor Airbase .


----------



## Serpentine

Azizam said:


> Hahahaha paid? Did you think that this is some ultra important website with the ability to change the masses for people to pump money into this? This is just a tiny part of internet with a bunch of jobless maniacs like you, terrorists, conspriacy theorists and a very small number of logical people.



After years of living in UK, you still have serious problems in English comprehension.
If you read again (of course if you can), you'll see that I also said it's a stupid accusation that someone is paid to post here.

If I were you, I would be badly embarrassed, and by insulting me without reason, you just revealed cultural level of place you actually come from.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Hahahaha paid? Did you think that this is some ultra important website with the ability to change the masses for people to pump money into this? This is just a tiny part of internet with a bunch of jobless maniacs like you, terrorists, conspriacy theorists and a very small number of logical people.



And which category do you fall under? 



Serpentine said:


> After years of living in UK, you still have serious problems in English comprehension.
> If you read again (of course if you can), you'll see that I also said it's a stupid accusation that someone is paid to post here.
> 
> If I were you, I would be badly embarrassed, and by insulting me without reason, you just revealed cultural level of place actually come from.



Don't take it personally. Jobless, terrorist, and conspiracy theorist are just small number of terms he uses to indirectly reference Muslims. Funny thing is, this forum is so meaningless that he can't leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[


atatwolf said:


> @rmi5 meanwhile in Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> Is this happening in a schoolyard or something? Look at the buildings behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their moves are rip off from American cheerleading

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lowish

I wonder if the Alawite state will restablished, if things get really bad for Assad in the future.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> [
> 
> 
> View attachment 160867



atleast they aimed at something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

lowish said:


> I wonder if the Alawite state will restablished, if things get really bad for Assad in the future.




No because the coast is pretty much Sunni these days. After 4 YEARS, I can't imagine rebels taking Damascus. Just doesn't look like it's possible. Unless the US goes in with a full ground attack I mean no fly zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

The SiLent crY said:


> Turkey is supplying terrorists to improve the roads in north Aleppo :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________
> 
> ISIS is about to take Deir Ez Zor Airbase .



Sorry its our fault for trying to fix Syrian infrastructure after its destroyed by Assad regime's indiscriminate air strikes and artillery bombardsments.Perhaps we should too act like your country and send sectarian minded militia soldiers to Syria so even more of Syria gets destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monaspa

revojam said:


> Sorry its our fault for trying to fix Syrian infrastructure after its destroyed by Assad regime's indiscriminate air strikes and artillery bombardsments.Perhaps we too should sent sectarian minded militia soldiers to Syria so even more of Syria gets destroyed.


I will say nothing about jihadis from other countries but Almost 100% of Georgian and Chechen wahabis are getting into syria from Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

monaspa said:


> I will say nothing about jihadis from other countries but Almost 100% of Georgian and Chechen wahabis are getting into syria from Turkey



actually, the beard-burqa fanatics in georgia, chechnya, dagestan, central asia and china are connected with "hizb ut hahrir" group which is derived from the *india-origin* "tableeghi jamaat" mullah movement which itself is branch of the british-created deoband mullah movement from india.

saudia may provide funding but india provides their perverted ideology.

other criminal groups inspired by "tableeghi jamaat" are the ikhwaan ( "muslim" brotherhood ) of africa and syria, and the "jemah islamiya" of east asia... turkey's ruling party, akp, is branch of ikhwaan... hamas is branch of ikhwaan... taliban are derivation of "tableeghi jamaat" and deoband.

india has influenced all the fools of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lowish

Caucasian Jihadist aren't united, they often suffer from infighting.


----------



## xenon54 out

monaspa said:


> I will say nothing about jihadis from other countries but Almost 100% of Georgian and Chechen wahabis are getting into syria from Turkey


Turkey has the longest border to Syria along side Iraq its no wonder that these two countrys are being used as transit, thousads of jihadists are already arrested and deported back to their countrys, you cant arrest every jihadist looking person only because his look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

xenon54 said:


> Turkey has the longest border to Syria along side Iraq its no wonder that these two countrys are being used as transit, thousads of jihadists are already arrested and deported back to their countrys, you cant arrest every jihadist looking person only because his look.


Everyone in Georgian MIA and Turkish intelligence knows very well who is going to turkey to get into Syria (and believe it or not, it's not secret at all, every interested person can get information about it) and they do absolutely nothing. you can get information about jihadist recrut centers in Turkey near syrian border in Georgia,so it's bit funny to say that Turkey cant stop jihadist going to syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

monaspa said:


> Everyone in Georgian MIA and Turkish intelligence knows very well who is going to turkey to get into Syria (and believe it or not, it's not secret at all, every interested person can get information about it) and they do absolutely nothing. you can get information about jihadist recrut centers in Turkey near syrian border in Georgia,so it's bit funny to say that Turkey cant stop jihadist going to syria.


1100 Jihadists deported back at the end of 2013.

Turkey deported 1,100 European jihadists, says daily | Business Standard News



Another 830 deported back till september 2014.

Turkey sends back 830 European jihadists - DIPLOMACY



Pls show the informations about recruiting centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

jamahir said:


> actually, the beard-burqa fanatics in georgia, chechnya, dagestan, central asia and china are connected with "hizb ut hahrir" group which is derived from the *india-origin* "tableeghi jamaat" mullah movement which itself is branch of the british-created deoband mullah movement from india.
> 
> saudia may provide funding but india provides their perverted ideology.
> 
> other criminal groups inspired by "tableeghi jamaat" are the ikhwaan ( "muslim" brotherhood ) of africa and syria, and the "jemah islamiya" of east asia... turkey's ruling party, akp, is branch of ikhwaan... hamas is branch of ikhwaan... taliban are derivation of "tableeghi jamaat" and deoband.
> 
> india has influenced all the fools of the world.


In caucasus Jihadism got strong after chechen wars and the death of Nationalism in Nothern Caucasus, chechens got help only from Wahhabis and soon they became majority in so called "resistance movement" in caucasus. after Second chechen war, Galayev went to Georgia(pankisi village, near russian border) and at first was welcomed but had to go back to mountains after Yankees ordered then president of Georgia Shevardandze to get rid of wahhabis, they left but wahhabi presence remained in Pankisi and it became transit point of money and weapons(mostly Saudi) to Chechnya.Under saakashvili's regime they became very powerfull in vilage and now most of Gergian jihadis are from Pankisi( himself abu omar al shishani is also from there ). Interesting point,that FSB/KGB did nothing to stop spreading of wahhabism in Chechnya.



xenon54 said:


> 1100 Jihadists deported back at the end of 2013.
> 
> Turkey deported 1,100 European jihadists, says daily | Business Standard News
> 
> 
> 
> Another 830 deported back till september 2014.
> 
> Turkey sends back 830 European jihadists - DIPLOMACY
> 
> 
> 
> Pls show the informations about recruiting centers.


“One man was supposed to meet me in Turkey and see me off to Syria,” she remembers. “Without talking, he took me to the car, gave me a cellphone, and someone spoke to me in poor Russian, asking, ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ I said that I was. He asked again, whether I really was the mother of the man who recently married a woman from Chechnya. Again I confirmed. We went to a big building, full of wounded people, refugees from Syria.

“I went downstairs and entered a large room,” she continued, “where I saw about 10 tables with computers and men with long beards. What can I say—they looked very frightening! A group of young boys from Chechnya again asked me: ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ Even they knew him.” She had no idea at the time how famous her own son had become in jihadist circles after appearing on YouTube calling on the whole Muslim world, especially athletes, to take part in jihad.


“Then a man came and took us to a bus station,” Leila recalled. “They paid for our tickets. I did not spend a single coin. From there they took us to the Syrian border.”
The Secret Life of an ISIS Warlord - The Daily Beast
you can find a lot of such reports. In Georgia,everyone little bit interested, knows how to go to syria Via Turkey without problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

monaspa said:


> In caucasus Jihadism got strong after chechen wars and the death of Nationalism in Nothern Caucasus, chechens got help only from Wahhabis and soon they became majority in so called "resistance movement" in caucasus. after Second chechen war, Galayev went to Georgia(pankisi village, near russian border) and at first was welcomed but had to go back to mountains after Yankees ordered then president of Georgia Shevardandze to get rid of wahhabis, they left but wahhabi presence remained in Pankisi and it became transit point of money and weapons(mostly Saudi) to Chechnya.Under saakashvili's regime they became very powerfull in vilage and now most of Gergian jihadis are from Pankisi( himself abu omar al shishani is also from there ). Interesting point,that FSB/KGB did nothing to stop spreading of wahhabism in Chechnya.
> 
> 
> “One man was supposed to meet me in Turkey and see me off to Syria,” she remembers. “Without talking, he took me to the car, gave me a cellphone, and someone spoke to me in poor Russian, asking, ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ I said that I was. He asked again, whether I really was the mother of the man who recently married a woman from Chechnya. Again I confirmed. We went to a big building, full of wounded people, refugees from Syria.
> 
> “I went downstairs and entered a large room,” she continued, “where I saw about 10 tables with computers and men with long beards. What can I say—they looked very frightening! A group of young boys from Chechnya again asked me: ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ Even they knew him.” She had no idea at the time how famous her own son had become in jihadist circles after appearing on YouTube calling on the whole Muslim world, especially athletes, to take part in jihad.
> 
> 
> “Then a man came and took us to a bus station,” Leila recalled. “They paid for our tickets. I did not spend a single coin. From there they took us to the Syrian border.”
> The Secret Life of an ISIS Warlord - The Daily Beast
> you can find a lot of such reports. In Georgia,everyone little bit interested, knows how to go to syria Via Turkey without problem


Excatly these people are being deported if caught, the same recruiting methods also exist in Europe, ofcourse going to Syria from Georgia is very easy since you dont even need to fly, you can easily take the bus which makes it even harder to catch jihadists from Caucasus.


----------



## jamahir

monaspa said:


> In caucasus Jihadism got strong after chechen wars and the death of Nationalism in Nothern Caucasus, chechens got help only from Wahhabis and soon they became majority in so called "resistance movement" in caucasus.



i don't understand why these chechens wanting khalifaat don't see that chechen government is muslim too... and am i correct that chechnya has autonomy like tibet has in china??



monaspa said:


> Under saakashvili's regime they became very powerfull in vilage



not surprising... saakashvili was i suppose given orders by usa govenment to breed these criminals for later use in libya and syria.



monaspa said:


> Interesting point,that FSB/KGB did nothing to stop spreading of wahhabism in Chechnya.



was this under putin?? then it was foolish... because russia later saw that train station bombing ( i forgot which city ).



monaspa said:


> ( himself abu omar al shishani is also from there ).





monaspa said:


> ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ I said that I was.



why do these criminals always have "abu" in their new names...



monaspa said:


> We went to a big building, full of wounded people, refugees from Syria.



refugees, indeed...  israel has also treated such "refugees"...



monaspa said:


> What can I say—they looked very frightening!



don't those fools realize they won't attract any non-muslim to islam?? just by their looks, they have created hatred for islam among various peoples of the world... or maybe that is the plan.



monaspa said:


> In Georgia,everyone little bit interested, knows how to go to syria Via Turkey without problem



and with blessings of the turkish government.



Falcon29 said:


> Please stop talking about a social movement you know nothing of.





"social movement"...





Falcon29 said:


> It is a social organization with many moderate members.



i don't know what "moderate" means... kindly explain.



Falcon29 said:


> I know people that part of Hizb Al Tahrir overseas, you don't know anything.



i hope "people" have read that.



Falcon29 said:


> Trolling again?



just the reality, my friend.



Falcon29 said:


> You have an obsession over Hamas, just like the Zionists do.



israeli hospitals certainly have an obsession for treating family members of hamas "activists", and for treating the "unarmed rebels" from syria, injured after having been barrel-bombed by the evil dictator.



Falcon29 said:


> The whole world knows and wants them to go through



ah... this "whole world" is the same as "international community"... essentially the puppets of usa government.


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Tough words. Care to back it up?  FSA doesn't even control a single major city. Rebels in Donbas control both capitals.


Rebels in Donbass control 1/3 territory of Donbass or *less than 3%* of total Ukraine territory.

Rebels in Syria control over half of Syria territory.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Rebels in Donbass control 1/3 territory of Donbass or *less than 3%* of total Ukraine territory.
> 
> Rebels in Syria control over half of Syria territory.



Define what you mean by saying rebels? Because absolute majority of it is held by Daesh, then Al-Nusra in Idlib and the south and IF in Eastern Ghouta, Quenteira and to some extent, Deraa.

So ISIS and Nusra hold more than 70% of territory.


----------



## jamahir

@Falcon29

from ( Hizb Ut-Tahrir Demands Russia Release Members" )...

as ever with such criminal groups ( including hamas and ikhwaan ), their masters are the western governments...


> "Britain-based Hizb ut-Tahrir has been outlawed as a terrorist organization in Russia and other countries but is legal in Indonesia."



and look at this comedic picture...






and the source is the cia-front "radio free europe", and it is being sympathetic to the tahrir criminals... because cia is the controller of your "social movement" called "hizb ut tahrir".


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Define what you mean by saying rebels? Because absolute majority of it is held by Daesh, then Al-Nusra in Idlib and the south and IF in Eastern Ghouta, Quenteira and to some extent, Deraa.
> 
> So ISIS and Nusra hold more than 70% of territory.


Anyone opposing the regime. And its not 70% if exclude deserts.


----------



## jamahir

Superboy said:


> No because the coast is pretty much Sunni these days.



the syria war is not about sunni vs alawi... this war is about western proxies fighting the socialist syrian system... most of the syrian military is sunni... the wife of the syrian president is sunni.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> the regime




That would be the Syrian *government*, thank you very much. The one legally elected by the Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Anyone opposing the regime. And its not 70% if exclude deserts.


I meant 70% of all territory held by opposing forces, not 70% of Syria.


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> That would be the Syrian *government*, thank you very much. The one legally elected by the Syrian people.


No, its not legally elected. 

Syrian elections comedy



Serpentine said:


> I meant 70% of all territory held by opposing forces, not 70% of Syria.


Yes I've understood u. IS controls deserted provinces with small arable area. Green guys control most of the arable areas of Syria.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> No, its not legally elected.
> 
> Syrian elections comedy




Says you? You are not even a Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lowish

monaspa said:


> In caucasus Jihadism got strong after chechen wars and the death of Nationalism in Nothern Caucasus,



Caucasian Islamists do use nationalistic rhetoric, from time to time.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> atleast they aimed at something.
> 
> View attachment 160871



Hımm this one is even better.





"World shall be Turk".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Superboy said:


> Says you? You are not even a Syrian.


I dont believe in any election thats confirmed by North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

xenon54 said:


> I dont believe in any election thats confirmed by North Korea.




North Korea is a better country than South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Superboy said:


> North Korea is a better country than South Korea.


Blasphemy! South Korea is best Korea!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> Blasphemy! South Korea is best Korea!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 161129


You dont need to cry, Pizza is now legal in North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> You dont need to cry, Pizza is now legal in North Korea.
> 
> View attachment 161130

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Hımm this one is even better.
> View attachment 161110
> 
> 
> This one is even better. "World shall be Turk".



Dunya is Arabic for world. I sometimes forget that you guys (Turks) have more Arabic words in your language than any other foreign language. Sometimes when I look at Turkish texts I can guess what certain words mean that are close to Arabic. Turkish looks difficult to learn though. Especially written.



lowish said:


> Caucasian Islamists do use nationalistic rhetoric, from time to time.



Which is not surprising as their lands are technically occupied by the Russian regime which conquered their lands less than 150 years and committed genocide on the natives. That's how for instance Adyghe people ended up in the Arab world. Be it Jordan, Syria, Iraq or KSA. Aside from Turkey were the majority escaped to for obvious reasons (due to geography).

Ethnic cleansing of Circassians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do not know what that Georgian here cries about. The Arabs that went to Caucasus to fight with the Chechens (legitimate) are nothing like ISIS (this happened 20-15 years ago) and they can be counted by a few hundred at most. I think that there were more Turkish volunteers for instance especially Turks of Caucasian origin which are found in Turkey in the millions. Also other Caucasians.

I support the Caucasian peoples in their fight for rights and sovereignty. A Georgian (a country that was occupied by Russia for a very long time and which gave rise to Stalin etc.) should understand that better than most.

Also I have read about non-Muslim volunteers that fought against the Russians in the First and Second Chechen Wars. Many volunteers from Ex-Soviet Republics, Poles etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Dunya is Arabic for world. I sometimes forget that you guys (Turks) have more Arabic words in your language than any other foreign language. Sometimes when I look at Turkish texts I can guess what certain words mean that are close to Arabic. Turkish looks difficult to learn though. Especially written.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not surprising as their lands are technically occupied by the Russian regime which conquered their lands less than 150 years and committed genocide on the natives. That's how for instance Adyghe people ended up in the Arab world. Be it Jordan, Syria, Iraq or KSA. Aside from Turkey were the majority escaped to for obvious reasons (due to geography).
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of Circassians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I do not know what that Georgian here cries about. The Arabs that went to Caucasus to fight with the Chechens (legitimate) are nothing like ISIS (this happened 20-15 years ago) and they can be counted by a few hundred at most. I think that there were more Turkish volunteers for instance especially Turks of Caucasian origin which are found in Turkey in the millions. Also other Caucasians.
> 
> I support the Caucasian peoples in their fight for rights and sovereignty. A Georgian (a country that was occupied by Russia for a very long time and which gave rise to Stalin etc.) should understand that better than most.
> 
> Also I have read about non-Muslim volunteers that fought against the Russians in the First and Second Chechen Wars. Many volunteers from Ex-Soviet Republics, Poles etc.



duniya means the same in urdu aswell...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Dunya is Arabic for world. I sometimes forget that you guys (Turks) have more Arabic words in your language than any other foreign language. Sometimes when I look at Turkish texts I can guess what certain words mean that are close to Arabic. Turkish looks difficult to learn though. Especially written.


Speaking Turkish might be hard for foreigners but writing shoulndt be a problem since everything is exactly written as pronounced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Dunya is Arabic for world. I sometimes forget that you guys (Turks) have more Arabic words in your language than any other foreign language. Sometimes when I look at Turkish texts I can guess what certain words mean that are close to Arabic. Turkish looks difficult to learn though. Especially written.



Yeap, true. At the past there were much more Arabic words... it's impossible for new generation to understand old texts/books.

Also, there is a method to spot foreign words in Turkish.

First group "e,ı,ü,ö" can't be in the same word with the second group "a,i,u,o"

Like in D*ü*ny*a *, since it has letters from both group, it's a foreign word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> *Caucasian* Jihadist aren't united, they often suffer from infighting.


What do you mean by caucasian jihadists? They are almost only Chechens



monaspa said:


> In caucasus Jihadism got strong after chechen wars and the death of Nationalism in Nothern Caucasus, chechens got help only from Wahhabis and soon they became majority in so called "resistance movement" in caucasus. after Second chechen war, Galayev went to Georgia(pankisi village, near russian border) and at first was welcomed but had to go back to mountains after Yankees ordered then president of Georgia Shevardandze to get rid of wahhabis, they left but wahhabi presence remained in Pankisi and it became transit point of money and weapons(mostly Saudi) to Chechnya.Under saakashvili's regime they became very powerfull in vilage and now most of Gergian jihadis are from Pankisi( himself abu omar al shishani is also from there ). Interesting point,that FSB/KGB did nothing to stop spreading of wahhabism in Chechnya.
> 
> 
> “One man was supposed to meet me in Turkey and see me off to Syria,” she remembers. “Without talking, he took me to the car, gave me a cellphone, and someone spoke to me in poor Russian, asking, ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ I said that I was. He asked again, whether I really was the mother of the man who recently married a woman from Chechnya. Again I confirmed. We went to a big building, full of wounded people, refugees from Syria.
> 
> “I went downstairs and entered a large room,” she continued, “where I saw about 10 tables with computers and men with long beards. What can I say—they looked very frightening! A group of young boys from Chechnya again asked me: ‘Are you Abu Abdula’s mother?’ Even they knew him.” She had no idea at the time how famous her own son had become in jihadist circles after appearing on YouTube calling on the whole Muslim world, especially athletes, to take part in jihad.
> 
> 
> “Then a man came and took us to a bus station,” Leila recalled. “They paid for our tickets. I did not spend a single coin. From there they took us to the Syrian border.”
> The Secret Life of an ISIS Warlord - The Daily Beast
> you can find a lot of such reports. In Georgia,everyone little bit interested, knows how to go to syria Via Turkey without problem


Pankisi is only a valley with a few number of Naqshbandi sufi Chechens living in it, in which all of these famous Chechen jihadists are coming from. Pankisi acted and acts as a safe haven for Chechen fighters.
BTW, I thought that you are Iranian and living in Gerogia or had some similar connections to Iran. Are you an ethnic Georgian?


----------



## monaspa

lowish said:


> Caucasian Islamists do use nationalistic rhetoric, from time to time.


Nationalistic rhetoric officialy ended in notherh Caucasus after declaration of Emirate.



rmi5 said:


> What do you mean by caucasian jihadists? They are almost only Chechens
> 
> 
> Pankisi is only a valley with a few number of Naqshbandi sufi Chechens living in it, in which all of these famous Chechen jihadists are coming from. Pankisi acted and acts as a safe haven for Chechen fighters.
> BTW, I thought that you are Iranian and living in Gerogia or had some similar connections to Iran. Are you an ethnic Georgian?


They call themselves "Chechens" but a lot of them are Georgians, maybe it's better to call yourself chechen to get background of hardcore Wahabbi  most of inhabitants of Pankisi are georgians (kists), and they were just like ordinary muslim Georgians before second chechen war,after that wahhabis started to seek shelter in Pankisi and it became safe heawen for Drug dealers and arms smuglers. Previous Georgian gevrnment did absolutely nothing agianst them (they almost always backed wahhabis against suffis ) and they quietly gained power in village. 
Yes, I am ethnic Georgian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

monaspa said:


> Nationalistic rhetoric officialy ended in notherh Caucasus after declaration of Emirate.


uhmm I do not agree. Just some islamists, who did not have nationalistic senses at the beginning, care for Kavkaz Emirate in a religious sense, not all Northern Caucasians. We had some Noxchi guy, before in this forum, who even had Kavkaz Emirate as his signature but he was not caring about islamism. This new Emirate concept is just a uniting cover for North caucasians, bro. nothing more.


> They call themselves "Chechens" but a lot of them are Georgians, maybe it's better to call yourself chechen to get background of hardcore Wahabbi  most of inhabitants of Pankisi are georgians (kists), and they were just like ordinary muslim Georgians before second chechen war,after that wahhabis started to seek shelter in Pankisi and it became safe heawen for Drug dealers and arms smuglers. Previous Georgian gevrnment did absolutely nothing agianst them (they almost always backed wahhabis against suffis ) and they quietly gained power in village.
> Yes, I am ethnic Georgian


So, you mean that they are originally Georgian, but call themselves Noxchi?
BTW, wahabism has not much roots there. They are Naqshbandi sufis, but since they are too much religious(which is not that much common among Caucasians(I mean real Caucasians(both muslims and christians), not Armenian religious bigot immigrants)), and are sunni, they are referred to as wahabi, but they are Sufi. They are misunderstood.


----------



## DizuJ

*Assad Regime Executes 141 Detainees Infected With Pneumonic Plague *

The Syrian Human Rights League said that according to identical testimonies of newly released detainees from the Intelligence Branch 215, Brigadier General Hasan Daboul, the head of the Branch, ordered to execute all detainees inside the eighth dormitory (housing141 detainees) in the Branch which holds more than eight thousand prisoners. The detainees inside the dormitory were reportedly infected with pneumonic plague, and their jailors ignored the recommendations of the medical committee that suggested treating the infected detainees and improving their detention conditions.

The League’s report pointed out that a mass execution against the sick detainees was carried out at two occasions. The first one was on September 8, 2014 when 117 detainees were executed, while the second one was two days later when 24 detainees were executed. The dead bodies were packed using plastic bags and buried in mass graves in the military area of Najha, an area which includes dozens of other mass graves where more liquidated detainees from the Military Intelligence prisons have been previously buried. Captain Ahmad Haidar, chief warrant officer Alaa al-Ali, chief warrant officer Basel al-Hasan, and warrant officer Khaldoun Jafar in addition to other regime troops from Branch 215 has supervised the executions and burials, according to the report.

The Syrian Human Rights League condemned the systematic criminal behaviour of the Assad regime that violates international conventions of human rights, and held the regime responsible for the safety of all detainees inside its prisons. It also considered those responsible for the horrific massacre of Branch 215 as criminals against humanity who must be tried by the International Courts.

The League urged the international community and international human rights organizations, particularly the International Committee of the Red Cross, to intervene urgently to save the lives of thousands of detainees who face the risk of death on a daily basis. Furthermore, it demanded the United Nations Security Council to refer the Syrian file to the International Criminal Court as soon as possible to stop the Assad regime from killing more of the Syrian people.

Syria Daily: Did Assad Regime Execute 141 Prisoners Who Had Pneumonic Plague? | EA WorldView

Assad Regime Executes 141 Detainees Infected With Pneumonic Plague | المكتب الإعلامي لقوى الثورة السورية

Branch 215 death chamber testimony

" When we got to Branch 215, they took me to the interrogator (short, dark skin, about 95 Kg, speaks the Damascene dialect). He asked me about my charges, but he didn't pay any attention to them. He asked one of the guards to take me. In our way, we passed through a big hole, and then we got down stairs. The moment they opened the door, I was surprised by the appearances of the detainees inside as they were waiting to go to bathroom, others were left in the corridor. They didn't look like human; they were walking skeletons. Ulcerations were all over their bodies. Those who were thrown on the floor were swimming in a pool of blood and pus that ooze out of their bodies due to the lack of sanitizers and hygienic conditions.

When they transferred me to another cell, I got more familiar with the place and the number of cells; the interesting thing about that huge jail, which contains about 1800 detainees, is the absence of security guards, except for a small office for some officer in the corner. All the tasks in the dormitories are assigned to the 'Shawishia' or hard-laborers (old detainees, who have been detained for more than a year) that were not only responsible for hygiene and food, but also for moving the dead bodies of tortured detainees *at the upper sixth floor*.

*One of the 'Shawishia' told me once that he was asked to bring a blanket and to go 'upstairs'. When he got there, he was surprised to find a detainee's body full of blood as he had been severely tortured and beaten with a hammer all over his body, especially on the head till he passed away.*

I was transferred to Dormitory Khashab 1 (the wooden 1) which was headed by Abu Mahmoud AlAtrash. We were about 70 detainees in a (3.5*4 m) cell. The bad thing was that the 'Shawishia' have taken two thirds of the place. The rest of the place was for the new detainees who had to sleep in 'squatting' position. The 'Shawishia', however, can 'spread' their legs and sleep on their backs.

*In this particular dormitory, I witnessed 7 death cases out of acute disease and high temperature. Most newly-arrested detainees were likely to have the 'detachment' (hallucination or detachment from surrounding, which was common in this branch) as they didn't tolerate the bad conditions of the branch. This 'detachment' symptom, usually, comes before the 'absolute' death as the detainee starts to lose his sense of the surrounding, then he loses his memory gradually. After that he starts to hallucinate which forecasts his death in the few coming hours.*

In regard to the Sixth Floor or the interrogation room, the majority of the detainees revealed that they were exposed to brutal torture and beating, the worst of which was the 'Hanging' or hanging the detainee by his hands for several hours, in addition to electrifying, whipping and beating with truncheons all over the body.

Every day, we witnessed one or two death cases, most of them were among those who were brought from the detention centers in Homs, especially the Military Branch there.

Four days later, I was transferred to Dormitory 7; we were 70 detainees in a (4*4 m) cell. There I suffered a high temperature, my cellmates helped me reduce my body temperature by water and they took care of me. One of them was from Daraa; he had been detained for a year. He suffered severe chronic ulcerations too.

All the detainees in the dormitories (*1800* detainees) use six bathrooms only. In some cases, a detainee might have to wait two days in the 'queue' to get to use the bathroom. The average age of the detainees is 20 to 30 years. According to old detainees, the higher number of death cases was in Ramadan 2012; as forty six detainees passed away. Most of the detainees from Homs were university students.

In the evening of 3 Jun *2012*, one of my city citizens died after one year of detention following many detainees from my city that were killed in this branch, one of them was a student in the Faculty of Dentistry; he was subjected to 9 interrogation sessions and died due to wounds and torture."

More witness testimonies @ 
Center for Documentation of Violations in Syria - A Report on Branch 215, Raid Brigade Military Intelligence Division - Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lowish

monaspa said:


> Nationalistic rhetoric officialy ended in notherh Caucasus after declaration of Emirate.
> 
> 
> They call themselves "Chechens" but a lot of them are Georgians, maybe it's better to call yourself chechen to get background of hardcore Wahabbi  most of inhabitants of Pankisi are georgians (kists), and they were just like ordinary muslim Georgians before second chechen war,after that wahhabis started to seek shelter in Pankisi and it became safe heawen for Drug dealers and arms smuglers. Previous Georgian gevrnment did absolutely nothing agianst them (they almost always backed wahhabis against suffis ) and they quietly gained power in village.
> Yes, I am ethnic Georgian



CE has made often made comments such as calling for the liberation of the Caucasus from colonial Russian rule, an so on, but you are right tough, religion has surrplanted secular nationalism in the region.

About the Pankisi I remember Umar al-Shishani being mocked by other Chechen jihadis during the Nursa-ISIS conflict for his claim to be a Chechen despite having a Georgian father.



rmi5 said:


> uhmm. This new Emirate concept is just a uniting cover for North caucasians, bro. nothing more..



Yeah, that why they have ethnic Russians amongst their ranks and marginalized secular Chechen nationalists.


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> Yeah, that why they have ethnic Russians amongst their ranks and marginalized secular Chechen nationalists.


What?
Russians? Since when Russians are caucasians? BTW, Russians are on Assad's side.

@Alienoz_TR Can you update us about Deir Al-zur? Daesh seems to be close to the airport.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Al Nusra terrorists in Qalamoun , Executed a Lebanese Army soldier ( Ali Bazal ) .

We shall wait for the reactions and consequences against Sunni extremists in Lebanon .









The government is going to execute 2 terrorists .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Al Nusra terrorists in Qalamoun , Executed a Lebanese Army soldier ( Ali Bazal ) .
> 
> We shall wait for the reactions and consequences against Sunni extremists in Lebanon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government is going to execute 2 terrorists .


Nusra is not be a good group, but good thing they executed a Lebanese soldier. Lebanon has been Hezbollah's slave for decades now. All thanks to your "glorious" country.
Anyways, Hell cannon being used in Aleppo: (Title reads: Aleppo / Nour Al-Deen al-Zinki Movement / Hitting Assad's gangs in Saif Ad-dawleh district with a Hell Cannon)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra is not be a good group, but good thing they executed a Lebanese soldier. Lebanon has been Hezbollah's slave for decades now. All thanks to your "glorious" country.
> Anyways, Hell cannon being used in Aleppo: (Title reads: Aleppo / Nour Al-Deen al-Zinki Movement / Hitting Assad's gangs in Saif Ad-dawleh district with a Hell Cannon)



Bro, we know that the regime in question is pure poison but it cannot be a good thing to execute a soldier. Let alone an Arab soldier. I don't care about his sect. Such moves are cowardly and good for nothing. Al-Assad is famous for doing mass-executions on a huge scale and ISIS are not far behind him on that front.

That Mullah organization is on loan. Most Lebanese are sick and tired of it. Only the poor brainwashed fools in tiny Southern Lebanon are interested in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, we know that the regime in question is pure poison but it cannot be a good thing to execute a soldier. Let alone an Arab soldier. I don't care about his sect. Such moves are cowardly and good for nothing. Al-Assad is famous for doing mass-executions on a huge scale and ISIS are not far behind him on that front.
> 
> That Mullah organization is on loan. Most Lebanese are sick and tired of it. Only the poor brainwashed fools in tiny Southern Lebanon are interested in it.


I know it's not a good thing to execute people randomly, but Lebanon is a joke. Their government is a slave to Hezbollah, and the army doesn't do anything about it. Besides, many pro-Assad trolls are Lebanese. Despite what his army and his father's army did to them for a few decades...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra is not be a good group, but good thing they executed a Lebanese soldier. Lebanon has been Hezbollah's slave for decades now. All thanks to your "glorious" country.
> Anyways,




This execution resulted in protests in Lebanon in which dozens of Syrian refugees were hit by people and God knows how this will affect Lebanese views about your beloved freedom fighters .

Lets wait for the consequences .

I didn't want to reply your posts but you left no choice with that comment .

You're supporting some terrorists that most of them don't even believe in revolution or Syria and their goal is Jihad and forming Islamic state , who call themselves Jihadists not revolutionists which is natural since they're not Syrians but bunch of drug dealers and criminals coming from everywhere to satisfy their thirst for money , women and power .

By the way , Hezbollah didn't enter this war until it's existence and people were in danger , The same is honest for Lebanese army , They reacted against terrorists when security of Lebanon and it's citizens were in danger due to using Lebanese soil and involving it in Syrian war against terrorism . So basically there is no need to accuse mentioned factions because the problem lies somewhere else in Saudi and Qatari oil money , In Jordan and Turkey's pro terrorist governments and above all in ignorance and false logic of people who support such sick ideologies .



Dr.Thrax said:


> Hell cannon being used in Aleppo: (Title reads: Aleppo / Nour Al-Deen al-Zinki Movement / Hitting Assad's gangs in Saif Ad-dawleh district with a Hell Cannon)



This so called hell canon has already killed thousands of your country men and you're willing posting a video showing it targeting where people live ?

Violence is violence , no matter who does that and I'm against i , so don't expect me to do the same by posting such videos in return .


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> I know it's not a good thing to execute people randomly, but Lebanon is a joke. Their government is a slave to Hezbollah, and the army doesn't do anything about it. Besides, many pro-Assad trolls are Lebanese. Despite what his army and his father's army did to them for a few decades...



It's more complicated than that. There are different fractions inside the Lebanese military. I would not say that the Mullah organization is in control of the army. If that was the case be sure that KSA would not have made those donations for the Lebanese military.

The problem is that Lebanon is firstly a small country, located next to Israel, and very diverse. It's very easy to play people out against each other and the civil war has not helped that. Lebanon might join a union with a liberated Syria one day (actually not that far-fetched) as a federal state and most of the problems would be solved this way. Both are extensions of each other.

Also Christian Arabs will obviously prefer secular rulers (even if they are bloody dictators) over ISIS and Al-Nusra and their likes which I fully understand. So they should not be blamed.

Certain Arabs (Iraqis, Lebanese and now Syrians) must ask themselves whether they are willing to kill brother and sister based on something as insignificant (in the wider picture) as sect (of the same religion moreover!) or serve outsiders agenda that want nothing good for them and do not care about them at the end of the day other than their geopolitical interests. Iran is a perfect example of that and the fake wannabe Arab's that rule them.

Remember that blood is thicker than water.

Brother @Halimi can explain more as a Lebanese.

Anyway I am sure that most people already realize what is going on and will learn from their mistakes.

Syria will return to its fold as an important Arab country once this madness has stopped just like Iraq eventually will and already shows sign of.


----------



## DizuJ

The SiLent crY said:


> .
> 
> I didn't want to reply your posts but you left no choice with that comment .
> 
> bunch of drug dealers and criminals coming from everywhere to satisfy their thirst for *money , women and power* .


Are the mulla paid terrorists any different? 






The night before their martyrdom operation, Iranian jihadists Masoud Sedaghat Zadeh, left,who was arrested in Malaysia, Mohammad Khazaei, centre, who was detained at Suvarnabhumi Airport, and Saied Moradi, who was badly injured in the bombings, are pictured drinking and cosying up to prostitutes in sleazy Pattaya resort.

Jihad in Thailand: Iranian Terrorists Partied with Whores Before Jihad, Fifth Iranian Terrorist Sought | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs

Hookers and hookahs: Bungling Iranian bombers pictured partying with prostitutes before botched Bangkok attack | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@jamahir 

I don't read your troll sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> @jamahir
> 
> I don't read your troll sources.



you are in college, yes?? i always say college is never good for most people... please do drop out from college to get a good understanding of international politics.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> I know it's not a good thing to execute people randomly, but Lebanon is a joke. *Their government is a slave to Hezbollah*, and the army doesn't do anything about it. Besides, many pro-Assad trolls are Lebanese. Despite what his army and his father's army did to them for a few decades...



Would you rather their government be a slave to israel and nato zionist dogs like the rest of the gulf monarchies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

ebray said:


> Are the mulla paid terrorists any different?
> 
> View attachment 161327
> 
> The night before their martyrdom operation, Iranian jihadists Masoud Sedaghat Zadeh, left,who was arrested in Malaysia, Mohammad Khazaei, centre, who was detained at Suvarnabhumi Airport, and Saied Moradi, who was badly injured in the bombings, are pictured drinking and cosying up to prostitutes in sleazy Pattaya resort.
> 
> Jihad in Thailand: Iranian Terrorists Partied with Whores Before Jihad, Fifth Iranian Terrorist Sought | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs
> 
> Hookers and hookahs: Bungling Iranian bombers pictured partying with prostitutes before botched Bangkok attack | Daily Mail Online



Who are " mulla paid terrorists " exactly ?

Hezbollah and Shia forces ?! who are fighting to defend shrines ?

NDF ? who have been volunteered to defend their country ?

Or you mean Syrian Arab Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

Meanwhile in Chechnya FSB cought citizen of Georgia for recruiting fighters for ISIS. 
Source (russian) 
Кавказский Узел | В Чечне гражданину Грузии предъявлено обвинение в вербовке местных жителей в ряды сторонников "Исламского государства"


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Cross- cutting sources reported to SOHR that YPG started an attack yesterday night on IS positions in Botan Sharqi region at the outskirts of Mashtah Nour Plain. The clashes resulted in the death of 17 militants where YPG fighters could drag 14 bodies, including a local emir. Information also reported casualties on YPG side.

The number of shells, launched by IS since yesterday night till now, that struck areas in the city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” has risen to 19.


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> Rebels in Donbass control 1/3 territory of Donbass or *less than 3%* of total Ukraine territory.
> 
> Rebels in Syria control over half of Syria territory.


Do Jews support Assad or rebels?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Staff Writer, Al Arabiya News
Saturday, 6 December 2014
Fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria seized part of the key regime air base at Deir Ezzor in eastern Syria in fierce fighting on Saturday, a monitoring group said.

“IS mounted a dawn attack on Deir Ezzor military airport and entered several areas as fierce clashes unfolded between the jihadists and regime forces there,” the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Earlier, the Observatory said that 19 members of the regime army were killed when an ISIS suicide bomber blew himself up in a booby- trapped vehicle overnight near the airbase of Deir Ezzor.

The suicide bombing, it said, was followed by ISIS shelling of regime-held positions inside the airbase.

“The clashes resulted in the death of 7 militants and seizing 2 tanks, an armored vehicle, an artillery and machineguns,” the Observatory said.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...rt-of-key-air-base-in-east-Syria-monitor.html


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Do Jews support Assad or rebels?


I dont know if 500 supports rebells but he definately doesnt support Assad thats for sure.


----------



## rmi5

Contradicting news coming from Deir Al zour:

Fresh ISIS conquest: Syrian air base at Deir a-Zor
DEBKAfile December 6, 2014, 1:40 PM (IDT)

The Islamic State achieved an important gain Saturday with the conquest of the important eastern Syrian air base of Deir el-Zor near the Iraqi border and routing its defenders, the Syrian army’s 137 Brigade. ISIS has thus lifted the threat of Syrian air assault on the oilfields it captured and road links between Syria and Iraq.



----------------------------------------






Jeff Harrison @JeffHarrison
Follow
#Syria regime reportedly uses chemical weapons on #ISIS... http://syriahr.net/en/2014/12/regime-forces-use-chlorine-gas-to-stop-isis-advances-in-der-ezzor-military-airport/… #mapping #DeirEzzor

11:50 AM - 6 Dec 2014

------------------------------------------

Syria says repels Islamic State attack on air base| Reuters

(Reuters) - A Syrian military source said on Saturday that government forces had repelled an attack by Islamic State militants on an air base in the eastern province of Deir al-Zor, one of the last remaining government stronghold in eastern Syria.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Islamic State fighters broke into the Deir al-Zor air base at dawn on Saturday but were forced to retreat. It said 119 fighters on both sides were killed.

A Syrian security source, when asked about the breach, said: “The terrorists have been unable to control the air base.”

The al Qaeda offshoot Islamic State has been gradually consolidating control of the oil-producing Deir al-Zor province this year. President Bashar al-Assad's forces have held on to the local military air base and parts of the provincial capital.

The Observatory said 51 of Assad's forces and 68 members of Islamic State had been killed in the three-day offensive.

"Elements of the Islamic State also pulled out of a mountain overlooking Deir al-Zor due to intense shelling," the Observatory said.

State media said on Saturday that the army had killed "a number of terrorists" in al Jufra, an area close to the airport.

Islamic State has been under pressure from U.S. air strikes in Syria since September, but that has not stopped it from launching attacks on Assad's forces and other targets to expel government forces and rival rebels.

The Twitter account of the U.S. embassy in Syria said late on Friday that a U.S. air strike in Deir al-Zor had hit Islamic State targets: three vehicles, an excavator and a training camp.

It was unclear whether the attacks took place near the base.

Deir al-Zor borders territories in Iraq are also controlled by Islamic State. The province's oilfields are a major source of revenue for the group.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> you are in college, yes?? i always say college is never good for most people... please do drop out from college to get a good understanding of international politics.



I understand politics just fine. However, my opinions aren't all derived from political standard, I speak in what I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

atatwolf said:


> Do Jews support Assad or rebels?



what kind of question is that??



Falcon29 said:


> I understand politics just fine. However, my opinions aren't all derived from political standard, I speak in what I believe.



so why do your opinions sound so reactionary??


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> so why do your opinions sound so reactionary??



I have to be reactionary when I need to. 

Your views are similar to many Arab nationalists. I don't agree with them completely as they are overdone and wrong people are indicted by you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

jamahir said:


> what kind of question is that??


Stfu kindly


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

What is happening is incredible n unbelievable but true, there is no power on earth that can stop The Islamic State, not the US nor Europe nor Russia nor Saudi Arabia nor UAE nor Kurds not Iran, dictators are falling one by one .... all what the international system ( led by the Jews ) has been working for is collapsing before their eyes, the war on terror is LOST big time, IS is not an organization anymore, it is a State n it is expending, and Muslims are pledging allegiance all over the world by thousands, the west wont be able to talk about " moderate " muslims vs a " Radical " minority anymore, *and the US will be forced to make a truce with IS mark my word .*
Chuck Hagel tells it like it is :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

WaitingInDabiq said:


> What is happening is incredible n unbelievable but true, there is no power on earth that can stop The Islamic State, not the US nor Europe nor Russia nor Saudi Arabia nor UAE nor Kurds not Iran, dictators are falling one by one .... all what the international system ( led by the Jews ) has been working for is collapsing before their eyes, the war on terror is LOST big time, IS is not an organization anymore, it is a State n it is expending, and Muslims are pledging allegiance all over the world by thousands, the west wont be able to talk about " moderate " muslims vs a " Radical " minority anymore, *and the US will be forced to make a truce with IS mark my word .*



post reported for supporting isis.


----------



## lowish

rmi5 said:


> What?
> Russians? Since when Russians are caucasians? BTW, Russians are on Assad's side.



Russian converts to Islam that have gone to wage Jihad in the Caucasus, obviously.


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

jamahir said:


> post reported for supporting isis.



lol n where exacly did I say to be in support of IS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

WaitingInDabiq said:


> lol n where exacly did I say to be in support of IS ?





> What is happening is incredible n unbelievable but true, there is no power on earth that can stop The Islamic State,





> dictators are falling one by one





> IS is not an organization anymore, it is a State





> and Muslims are pledging allegiance all over the world by thousands





> *and the US will be forced to make a truce with IS mark my word.*


----------



## Serpentine

WaitingInDabiq said:


> lol n where exacly did I say to be in support of IS ?


Your username is proof enough, but to make it clear for you, it won't be a long stay for you if you ever think of supporting IS scums here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

facts from the ground that no one can ignore, the last one is a futuristic expectation of mine


Serpentine said:


> Your username is proof enough, but to make it clear for you, it won't be a long stay for you if you ever think of supporting IS scums here.


I should've signed as waiting for Dabiq, I am not actually in Syria if that is what u think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

WaitingInDabiq said:


> facts from the ground that no one can ignore, the last one is a futuristic expectation of mine



disinfo... reality is that isis is another creation of cia, like qaeda or fsa or ntc.



WaitingInDabiq said:


> I should've signed as waiting for Dabiq, I am not actually in Syria if that is what u think



no... what serpentine points to is "dabiq" is the magazine released by isis... this i too got to know after googling.


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> Russian converts to Islam t



Russian converts to islam?!!!


> hat have gone to wage Jihad in the Caucasus, obviously.


Are you high on something?


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

jamahir said:


> disinfo... reality is that isis is another creation of cia, like qaeda or fsa or ntc.
> 
> 
> no... what serpentine points to is "dabiq" is the magazine released by isis... this i too got to know after googling.


that is *ur *opinion, how could u say IS is a CIA, didn't u c IS massacring American citizens ? can u tell me why would the US would create such dangerous group ? so she can enjoy watching Iraq n Syria suffer more than they already were suffering ?? ,or maybe it is just too complicated , u r delusional bro 

waiting in a "magazine" ? , Dabiq is where a great battle takes place, never read any of IS magazines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Your username is proof enough, but to make it clear for you, it won't be a long stay for you if you ever think of supporting IS scums here.


What does his username mean? what is dabiq?


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> What does his username mean? what is dabiq?



It's a name of a Syrian city and moreover this name is mentioned in a Hadith as a area where a great Armageddon will occur. Hence the username. My guess at least.

Dabiq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently it is also a name of some online magazine of ISIS which hardly anyone here know about. Including myself until today.

I see no ISIS support at all but what to expect from a Farsi.

Welcome bro @WaitingInDabiq

Please introduce yourself here:

Arab Defence Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

rmi5 said:


> What does his username mean? what is dabiq?


Dabiq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Islamic State's (ISIS, ISIL) Magazine | Clarion Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> It's a name of a Syrian city and *moreover this name is mentioned in a Hadith as a area where a great Armageddon will occur.* Hence the username. My guess at least.
> 
> Dabiq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Apparently it is also a name of some online magazine of ISIS which hardly anyone here know about. Including myself until today.
> 
> I see no ISIS support at all but what to expect from a Farsi.
> 
> Welcome bro @WaitingInDabiq
> 
> Please introduce yourself here:
> 
> Arab Defence Forum


Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

rmi5 said:


> What does his username mean? what is dabiq?



I believe that was from the last isis video when jihad john, the masked coward, said that isis are eagerly awaiting for amerikan forces in dabiq.



Hussein said:


> Dabiq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The Islamic State's (ISIS, ISIL) Magazine | Clarion Project


 or this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

al-Hasani said:


> It's a name of a Syrian city and moreover this name is mentioned in a Hadith as a area where a great Armageddon will occur. Hence the username. My guess at least.


thanks bro, ur guess is right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@libertard...err, @libertad
Iran likes Israel. Israel supported them in the Iran-Iraq war with millions of dollars, lots of weapons, ammo, etc. While it may not look like it, Hezbollah and Iran hate Israel publicly because it gives them influence in the Middle East. They need that influence for them to even be able to think about re-building the Persian Empire (which will never happen, of course.) If Iran didn't pretend to hate Israel, no one would like them in the MidEast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> @libertard...err, @libertad
> Iran likes Israel. Israel supported them in the Iran-Iraq war with millions of dollars, lots of weapons, ammo, etc. While it may not look like it, Hezbollah and Iran hate Israel publicly because it gives them influence in the Middle East. They need that influence for them to even be able to think about re-building the Persian Empire (which will never happen, of course.) If Iran didn't pretend to hate Israel, no one would like them in the MidEast.



Iran likes israel.....right. Now I know you're a troll. Say what you want about Iran and Hezbollah, they are the only ones opposing israel. Assad was also steadfast against israel, thats why they want him gone or weakened. What are the rest of the cowardly, western owned monarchies (except maybe Qatar) doing against israel? KSA even gave israelis permission to use their airspace if they want to bomb Iran.


----------



## Mosamania

WaitingInDabiq said:


> lol n where exacly did I say to be in support of IS ?



An IS supporting scum like yourself don't deserve to be flying the flag you are flying here, go back to stuffing your B-hole with explosives maybe your Iraqi and Syrian commanders like to see Saudis explode into bits, but I don't. However people who are stupid enough to agree to do so deserve it. 

Somebody ban this monstrosity of a creature, I know his type and his type is the one that watched beheading videos to have fun, he is one hair away from joining ISIS outright and exploding himself to bits. But I hope I get to slaughter his entire type out of existence before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

jamahir said:


> post reported for supporting isis.


And what exactly is your problem, cow-worshipper?? Let him support whoever he wants. This is a forum and everyone has the right to express their opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Iran likes israel.....right. Now I know you're a troll. Say what you want about Iran and Hezbollah, they are the only ones opposing israel. Assad was also steadfast against israel, thats why they want him gone or weakened. What are the rest of the cowardly, western owned monarchies (except maybe Qatar) doing against israel? KSA even gave israelis permission to use their airspace if they want to bomb Iran.


So, hows worshiping RT going for you? Maybe a little Alex Jones sprinkled in there, too? And I love how you pretend to be an expert on the Middle East despite the fact you're not even Middle Eastern.


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Banglar Bagh said:


> And what exactly is your problem, cow-worshipper??


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*1400 killed in 80 days of clashes, bombardment, and suicide explosions in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
December 7, 2014 Comments Off


SOHR documented the death of 1381 people since the 16th of September/2014 when the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab”Kobane”, until yesterday’s midnight in the 6th of December/2014.

The dead included,* 27 *Kurdish civilians, the IS executed 17 civilians of them (including 2 teenagers ), 4 of them were beheaded in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside, in addition to 4 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” which started in the 27th of September.

*431 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh, were killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane”* and its surroundings, including a female leader in the woman protection units, and a number of fighters who were beheaded ( including 3 females ).

*905 fighters from the IS, killed during clashes against YPG and al-Asayesh, and targeting their vehicles and locations by YPG fighters in EIn al-Arab”Kobane”* and its surroundings, 23 of them detonated themselves in areas in the city and its countryside.

*17 rebels who were backing the YPG in the fight against the IS were killed during the clashes in the countryside of Ein al-Arab”Kobane” .*

A volunteer in YPG was killed when he was carrying ammo in his car in one of the fighting fronts in the city.

*We, in SOHR, believed that the real number of casualties in ISIS is higher than our number with 500* ,because there is absolute secrecy on casualties in the IS, and due to the difficulty of access to many areas and villages that have witnessed violent clashes and bombardment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

Mosamania said:


> An IS supporting scum like yourself don't deserve to be flying the flag you are flying here, go back to stuffing your B-hole with explosives maybe your Iraqi and Syrian commanders like to see Saudis explode into bits, but I don't. However people who are stupid enough to agree to do so deserve it.
> 
> Somebody ban this monstrosity of a creature, I know his type and his type is the one that watched beheading videos to have fun, he is one hair away from joining ISIS outright and exploding himself to bits. But I hope I get to slaughter his entire type out of existence before that.


اخوي ما يصح الا الصحيح

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Breaking ,

Israeli Air force attacked Syrian Army bases in Damascus and around there a few hours ago

According to reports , one of the planes was targeted and crashed .


----------



## Hussein

they said to have targeted the S-300
Syrian military: IAF struck targets near Damascus - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Funny how Israel has helped Syrians more than the GCC...*sigh.* Although most airstrikes were against Air-Defense installations and weapons headed for Hezbollah, still, it helped.


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @WaitingInDabiq
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> "The spark has been lit here in Iraq, and its heat will continue to intensify... until it burns the crusader armies in Dabiq".
> -Abu Mus'ab al-Zarqawi


thank you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Funny how Israel has helped Syrians more than the GCC...*sigh.* Although most airstrikes were against Air-Defense installations and weapons headed for Hezbollah, still, it helped.



You indeed are a very 'patriotic' Syrian, cheering for Israel bombing Syria. No wonder all the rebel groups on the ground are showing their faces one after one, they'll even side with the devil to fight Assad. Good thing is, they are finishing each other off too, thousands have been killed in their infighting, which is a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> You indeed are a very 'patriotic' Syrian, cheering for Israel bombing Syria. No wonder all the rebel groups on the ground are showing their faces one after one, they'll even side with the devil to fight Assad. Good thing is, they are finishing each other off too, thousands have been killed in their infighting, which is a good thing.



He's a poser. My guess is its the serial troll from Israel/UK. You know, the one who's opened 40 accounts in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Breaking ,

Syrian Army and it's allies started operation " Rainbow " to besiege Aleppo .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You indeed are a very 'patriotic' Syrian, cheering for Israel bombing Syria. No wonder all the rebel groups on the ground are showing their faces one after one, they'll even side with the devil to fight Assad. Good thing is, they are finishing each other off too, thousands have been killed in their infighting, which is a good thing.


lol. I'm not cheering Israel. They're destroying our future. But as usual, Inbred Iranians don't understand how the world works. @ResurgentIran, yeah, I'm sure I made 40 different accounts. I'm also the reason you live in your mother's basement.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. I'm not cheering Israel.


Sure you don't.


> Funny* how Israel has helped Syrians *more than the GCC





> Although most airstrikes were against Air-Defense installations and weapons headed for Hezbollah, still, *it helped*.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. I'm not cheering Israel. They're destroying our future. But as usual, Inbred Iranians don't understand how the world works. @ResurgentIran, yeah, I'm sure I made 40 different accounts. I'm also the reason you live in your mother's basement.



Oh snap, ya got me.
Except that my parents live in an apartment and thus dont have a basement.
Plus the fact that I live in a different country from my parents. Bot other than that, spot on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. I'm not cheering Israel. They're destroying our future. But as usual, Inbred Iranians don't understand how the world works. @ResurgentIran, yeah, I'm sure I made 40 different accounts. I'm also the reason you live in your mother's basement.


at least try to respect people and avoid using mothers stuff ... are you so bady educated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine Just because I'm saying they helped doesn't mean I supported it. It's temporary help. They struck S-300s. Could've used those in the future against Israel (since Bashar doesn't have the balls to attack them now, and they know it.)
@ResurgentIran @Hussein I love it when Iranians play victim after they do the exact same thing to everyone else.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> @Serpentine Just because I'm saying they helped doesn't mean I supported it. It's temporary help. They struck S-300s. Could've used those in the future against Israel (since Bashar doesn't have the balls to attack them now, and they know it.)
> @ResurgentIran @Hussein I love it when Iranians play victim after they do the exact same thing to everyone else.



Im not playing victim. I was not really bothered by your comment.


----------



## Mosamania

WaitingInDabiq said:


> اخوي ما يصح الا الصحيح
> View attachment 161906



و الصحيح ان الدواعش امثالك مالهم مكان في العالم الحين، و طبعا الصور المقرفة ذي حقتك. 

Didn't I tell you that I know his type, the lowest scum to ever live on this planet, a complete waste of resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Nothing new here, every time the SAA is advancing against the Israeli soldiers in Syria, Israel comes to the rescue and tries to help F$A terrorists by bombing Syria... those F$A terrorists are nothing but Israeli puppets/mercs

UN reports Israeli support for Syria rebels - CSMonitor.com

Israel Is Cautiously Arming Syria's Rebels — And Has A Fragile Unspoken Truce With An Al Qaeda Affiliate Read more: http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/tough-dilemma-in-southern-syria#When:20:35:21Z#ixzz3LGHn71w4
____________________________________________________________________________

Not sure why PDF merging my posts together... 


*Islamic Front Militants Destroy 900 Year Old Mosque in Aleppo*
​The militants from the Islamic Front (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) bombarded multiple historical sites in the Old City of Aleppo this weekend, destroying residential buildings and the 900 year old Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque. According to a military source in Aleppo, the Islamic Front has destroyed numerous sites in the Old City, including the outer walls of the Aleppo Citadel.

It is unclear whether or not this has been intentional because there are a multitude of Syrian Arab Army (SAA) checkpoints within the Old City. Earlier this year, Islamic Front operatives destroyed the famous “Carlton Hotel” in the Old City by detonating explosives underneath the historical building; this resulted in its subsequent collapse.

The Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque was built by Salaheddeen Ayoub’s third son, Zahir Ghazi, during his reign from 1186-1216 A.D.; it was situated between the famous Aleppo Citadel and the Old City’s Souq. The Mosque contained the remains of King Zahir Ghazi Bin Salaheddeen. The Islamic Front has attempted to infiltrate the SAA’s positions near the Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque; but their attack was repelled on multiple occasions.

According to SANA News: “The Ministry of Religious Endowments condemned the terrorist act, describing it as a retaliation for the achievements made by the Syrian army.” No further details have been revealed at this time.


​


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Nothing new here, every time the SAA is advancing against the Israeli soldiers in Syria, Israel comes to the rescue and tries to help F$A terrorists by bombing Syria... those F$A terrorists are nothing but Israeli puppets/mercs
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Not sure why PDF merging my posts together...
> 
> 
> *Islamic Front Militants Destroy 900 Year Old Mosque in Aleppo*
> ​The militants from the Islamic Front (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) bombarded multiple historical sites in the Old City of Aleppo this weekend, destroying residential buildings and the 900 year old Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque. According to a military source in Aleppo, the Islamic Front has destroyed numerous sites in the Old City, including the outer walls of the Aleppo Citadel.
> 
> It is unclear whether or not this has been intentional because there are a multitude of Syrian Arab Army (SAA) checkpoints within the Old City. Earlier this year, Islamic Front operatives destroyed the famous “Carlton Hotel” in the Old City by detonating explosives underneath the historical building; this resulted in its subsequent collapse.
> 
> The Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque was built by Salaheddeen Ayoub’s third son, Zahir Ghazi, during his reign from 1186-1216 A.D.; it was situated between the famous Aleppo Citadel and the Old City’s Souq. The Mosque contained the remains of King Zahir Ghazi Bin Salaheddeen. The Islamic Front has attempted to infiltrate the SAA’s positions near the Al-Sultaniyyeh Mosque; but their attack was repelled on multiple occasions.
> 
> According to SANA News: “The Ministry of Religious Endowments condemned the terrorist act, describing it as a retaliation for the achievements made by the Syrian army.” No further details have been revealed at this time.
> 
> 
> ​


This Masjid was destroyed by the Shia Alawite Army. Islamic Front were about to take it, which would allow them to take the Citadel's front entrance. So obviously, Shias did what any "good" Shias would do, and destroyed the place of worship.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> This Masjid was destroyed by the Shia Alawite Army. Islamic Front were about to take it, which would allow them to take the Citadel's front entrance. So obviously, Shias did what any "good" Shias would do, and destroyed the place of worship.


enough with you racist and sectarian posts... plus why would the army bomb their own territory ? and every post you write exposes your true colors and shows you are not Syrian...

and I like how you ignored the top part of the post of F$A being Israeli mercs... lol 

idiots, idiots everywhere here...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> enough with you racist and sectarian posts... plus why would the army bomb their own territory ? and every post you write exposes your true colors and shows you are not Syrian...
> 
> and I like how you ignored the top part of the post of F$A being Israeli mercs... lol
> 
> idiots, idiots everywhere here...


They aren't Israeli mercs. Israel has treated civilians, regime thugs, and rebels in their hospitals in the Golan. You think they're going to quell the local population w/o doing that? I like how you ignored my post about the barrel bombs, too.
I am Syrian. But obviously, whenever Assad supporters like you see someone who speaks out against your dear god, you start accusations.
Bomb their own territory? The Islamic Front were about to take it.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> They aren't Israeli mercs. Israel has treated civilians, regime thugs, and rebels in their hospitals in the Golan. You think they're going to quell the local population w/o doing that? I like how you ignored my post about the barrel bombs, too.
> I am Syrian. But obviously, whenever Assad supporters like you see someone who speaks out against your dear god, you start accusations.
> Bomb their own territory? The Islamic Front were about to take it.



wow a picture with colors... that must be true facts your sharing with us...

F$A are nothing but Israeli mercs... they even admitted themselves, and new UN reports also state that Israel is helping AQ and F$A terrorists in Syria... simple search will show you that F$A is working for Israel...

and you're not Syrian...

*بقص ايدي اذا انت سوري ههههه *


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> wow a picture with colors... that must be true facts your sharing with us...
> 
> F$A are nothing but Israeli mercs... they even admitted themselves, and new UN reports also state that Israel is helping AQ and F$A terrorists in Syria... simple search will show you that F$A is working for Israel...
> 
> and you're not Syrian...
> 
> *بقص ايدي اذا انت سوري ههههه *


Go ahead, cut off your hand, you might need to behead yourself too


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Go ahead, cut off your hand, you might need to behead yourself too


yeah right... again you're not Syrian... most likely wahabain... which is obvious from your racist and ignorant posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah right... again you're not Syrian... most likely wahabain... which is obvious from your racist and ignorant posts..


Yeah, I'm totally not Syrian. I'm just a wahabi-salafi-sunni-zionist-terrorist. I'm also a shape-shifting lizard from Mars. You got me!
...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, I'm totally not Syrian. *I'm just a wahabi-salafi-*sunni*-zionist-terrorist*. I'm also a shape-shifting lizard from Mars. You got me!
> ...


you got that right... you know yourself very well...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you got that right... you know yourself very well...


No, I just know the idiocy of my contemporaries very well.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> This Masjid was destroyed by the Shia Alawite Army. Islamic Front were about to take it, which would allow them to take the Citadel's front entrance. So obviously, Shias did what any "good" Shias would do, and destroyed the place of worship.




This historical place was destroyed by terrorists , Who have the habit of digging tunnels and blowing buildings .

This is not their first or last time , They've used this strategy for years .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> *Cross- cutting sources *reported to SOHR


Kurdish sources... they were saying "We captured %90 of Any-El Arab, it's a matter of time that we drove ISIS out of the city"....and they did this statement like a month ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lowish

I wonder how many Kurds there are amongst IS ranks, I know that the IS commander in Kobane/Ayn-Al-Arab is a Kurd.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Kurdish sources... they were saying "We captured %90 of Any-El Arab, it's a matter of time that we drove ISIS out of the city"....and they did this statement like a month ago...



syriahr never reported such a statement nor have I. are you now also going to deny their reports?



lowish said:


> I wonder how many Kurds there are amongst IS ranks, I know that the IS commander in Kobane/Ayn-Al-Arab is a Kurd.



a couple hundred perhaps?


----------



## rmi5

lowish said:


> I wonder how many Kurds there are amongst IS ranks, I know that the IS commander in Kobane/Ayn-Al-Arab is a Kurd.


That's just symbolic, in order to say to kurds that they are not some Arabs who attack Kurds.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

LOL

*A state of anger sweeps the ranks of ISIS fighters In Raqqa*
في أخبار الرقة 8 ديسمبر,2014 0 2,197 زيارة






*A number of #IS checkpoints, whose members have been masked, were positioned inside and outside the city of A-Raqqa, last night. They presumably belong to the #IS military battalion. They conducted raid campaigns and arrested several IS members who refused to join the fight in Ain Al-Arab, claiming there weren’t any spoils to take there, they also feared getting killed by Coalition airstrikes, while a state of rage among the members has been reported.
*
A state of anger sweeps the ranks of ISIS fighters In Raqqa - الرقة تذبح بصمت - Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently


----------



## beast89

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah right... again you're not Syrian... most likely wahabain... which is obvious from your racist and ignorant posts..



i think he could be that the british israeli user who had multiple accounts because he's got his humour and tone. Speak to him in arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

lowish said:


> I wonder how many Kurds there are amongst IS ranks, I know that the IS commander in Kobane/Ayn-Al-Arab is a Kurd.




Possibly a third or more in Kobani. ISIS is about Sunni Islam. It's not restricted to Arabs. Kurds are Sunni Muslims.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Superboy said:


> Possibly a third or more in Kobani. ISIS is about Sunni Islam. It's not restricted to Arabs. Kurds are Sunni Muslims.



more like 1/30 and perhaps even that is too much based on slain rats


----------



## Superboy

Al-Kurdi said:


> more like 1/30 and perhaps even that is too much based on slain rats




Many Kurds are not happy with YPG which grabbed power during the war in Syria. Many say YPG is a dictator and prefer ISIS which does sharia.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> i think he could be that the british israeli user who had multiple accounts because he's got his humour and tone. Speak to him in arabic


Yeah, please do speak to me in Arabic. Even though I've already proven I can speak it. And I love how Iranians always blame Israel for their problems. It's not the source of everything in the Middle East. That's like saying Hezbollah is the source of sectarian terrorism in Syria and Lebanon. Oh wait....
Dara'a countryside, Shiek Miskeen, evidence of destruction in the Military housing after battle: 8-12-14







Dr.Thrax said:


> Shiek Miskeen,


Shiekh* Miskeen
Also, Ahrar al-Sham, Liwa al Haqq, and Kurdish Islamic Front have merged into Harakat Ahra al-Sham al-Islamiyya. Probably the most powerful group in the Islamic Front.


----------



## lowish

This war keeps getting more and more interesting by the week.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Also, a funny video of what happened to Shiites in Deir ez-zour, celebrating too early. I love watching Shiites and ISIS kill each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lowish

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, a funny video of what happened to Shiites in Deir ez-zour, celebrating too early. I love watching Shiites and ISIS kill each other



You don't seem to diffrent from ISIS, in mentality I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lowish said:


> You don't seem to diffrent from ISIS, in mentality I mean.


Well, these Shiites came all the way from their countries to fight us, simply because we're Sunni and want freedom. That's not ISIS mentality to laugh at their misfortune. That's human mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, these Shiites came all the way from their countries to fight us, simply because we're Sunni and want freedom. That's not ISIS mentality to laugh at their misfortune. That's human mentality.


Iran is head of the snake in the Middle East. Hopefully we can solve the problems in Syria and Iraq without having to cut the head. By the way, which country are you now in?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lowish

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, these Shiites came all the way from their countries to fight us, simply because we're Sunni and want freedom. That's not ISIS mentality to laugh at their misfortune. That's human mentality.



Heh, so do you believe that Bahrain should be ruled by it's Shiite majority?


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, a funny video of what happened to Shiites in Deir ez-zour, celebrating too early. I love watching Shiites and ISIS kill each other



it didn't hit and they got out of the way


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> Iran is head of the snake in the Middle East. Hopefully we can solve the problems in Syria and Iraq without having to cut the head. By the way, which country are you now in?


I'm currently in the USA, but inshallah I'll be heading to Syria once I'm done with my education. If there are still foreign dogs who want to kill all Sunnis in my country, I'll be fighting them too.


lowish said:


> Heh, so do you believe that Bahrain should be ruled by it's Shiite majority?


No one really knows the actual demographics of Bahrain (again, they are living under a dictatorship, figures innacccurate) but sources vary from 46% to 70% Shiite. I don't care about the sect of any government, as long as they don't discriminate or impose their sect on others. Example: Shiite regime in Iraq, basically imposing Shiism on Sunnis in Iraq.


beast89 said:


> it didn't hit and they got out of the way


Whatever happened to them, they got injured, and I got a laugh.


----------



## lowish

Dr.Thrax said:


> . If there are still foreign dogs who want to kill all Sunnis in my country, I'll be fighting them too.



And what about the non-Syrian Sunnis that have went to fight against Assad?



Dr.Thrax said:


> No one really knows the actual demographics of Bahrain (again, they are living under a dictatorship, figures innacccurate) but sources vary from 46% to 70% Shiite. I don't care about the sect of any government, as long as they don't discriminate or impose their sect on others. Example: Shiite regime in Iraq, basically imposing Shiism on Sunnis in Iraq.



So Sunni discrimination of Shias is okay while Shia discrimination of Sunni is bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

lowish said:


> And what about the non-Syrian Sunnis that have went to fight against Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> So Sunni discrimination of Shias is okay while Shia discrimination of Sunni is bad?



And Shia discrimination, foreign fighters are okay, but the same in the other way isn't? 

Quite frankly I used to cheer for someone in the mess, now I just don't care anymore, complete apathy, as long as everyone leaves me alone, I am happy to leave everyone alone, however someone who doesn't want to leave me alone you better be damned well I am going to tear him a new one. This in a nutshell what freedom is all about. To be left the F*ck alone.


----------



## lowish

Mosamania said:


> And Shia discrimination, foreign fighters are okay, but the same in the other way isn't?
> 
> Quite frankly I used to cheer for someone in the mess, now I just don't care anymore, complete apathy, as long as everyone leaves me alone, I am happy to leave everyone alone, however someone who doesn't want to leave me alone you better be damned well I am going to tear him a new one. This in a nutshell what freedom is all about. To be left the F*ck alone.



I am not supporting anyone in the conflict, never did.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

BBC News - Three Turkish soldiers 'killed by gunfire' on Syria border

Rouhani: Iran always backs Syrian nation, government

Aleppo: Syrian Army Makes Steady Gains and Launches a New Offensive


----------



## The SiLent crY

Heavy clashes in Aleppo ,

Syria Army and it's allies are about to besiege Aleppo .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lowish said:


> And what about the non-Syrian Sunnis that have went to fight against Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> So Sunni discrimination of Shias is okay while Shia discrimination of Sunni is bad?


Do you see the non-Syrians who come to Syria killing the local population en-masse? (Besides ISIS, they're not rebels)
I gave an example. Bahrain is an example of Sunnis oppressing Shiites. I don't support that either.

My bad about that video, turns out it was rebel shelling on Zahraa. Not in Deir ez Zour as some said.
للمرة الأولى .. إطلاق نار مباشر على مُظاهَرات للعلويين في سوريا | الدرر الشامية
Regime starting to get desperate, shooting at their own supporters (Alawite protesters.)
@deSyracuse Syria civil war (8 December 2014) - uMap
Map of the situation in Syria


----------



## DizuJ

PressTV - Militant leader hints at deal with Assad against ISIL


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> PressTV - Militant leader hints at deal with Assad against ISIL


I doubt Zahran Alloush said that (PressTV is Iran's mouthpiece just as Russia Today is Putin's). Even if he did, we shouldn't deal with the devil to get rid of another devil.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## manlion

> IS militants are now just 600 meters away from Deir ez-Zor air base in central Syria, according to geolocated photographs analyzed by @Conflict_Report, a reputable and impartial source. The air base has been highly contested over the past week as IS militants repeatedly advanced and retreated from the strategically significant air base.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Shammar tribe 






*A MUST READ 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542970316583342080
Isis: the inside story
One of the Islamic State’s senior commanders reveals exclusive details of the terror group’s origins inside an Iraqi prison – right under the noses of their American jailers. Report by Martin Chulov




Detainees in Camp Bucca, in southern Irag. Photograph: David Furst/AFP/Getty Images
Martin Chulov
*
In the summer of 2004, a young jihadist in shackles and chains was walked by his captors slowly into the Camp Bucca prison in southern Iraq. He was nervous as two American soldiers led him through three brightly-lit buildings and then a maze of wire corridors, into an open yard, where men with middle-distance stares, wearing brightly-coloured prison uniforms, stood back warily, watching him.
*
Abu Musab al-Zarqawi in 2006 when he was the leader of al-Qaida in Iraq. Photograph: AP
On the morning of 19 August, the first of three flat-bed trucks carrying three large 1000-litre water tanks, each filled with explosives, detonated on an overpass outside the Finance Ministry in south-eastern Baghdad. The blast sent a rumble across the Emerald City, raising desert soil that caked homes brown, and sending thousands of pigeons scattering through the sky. Three minutes later, a second enormous bomb blew up outside the Foreign Ministry on the northern edge of the Green Zone. Shortly after that, a third blast hit a police convoy near the Finance Ministry. More than 101 people were killed and nearly 600 wounded; it was one of the deadliest attacks in the six-year-old Iraqi insurgency.

“I failed,” Kamal told me that day. “We all failed.” Within hours, he was summoned to meet Maliki and his security chiefs. The prime minister was livid. “He told me to present what I had to the Syrians,” Kamal later said. “We arranged with Turkey to act as a mediator and I flew to Ankara to meet with them. I took this file” – he tapped a thick white folder on his desk – “and they could not argue with what we showed them. The case was completely solid and the Syrians knew it. Ali Mamlouk [the head of Syrian general security] was there. All he did was look at me smiling and say ‘I will not recognise any official from a country that is under US occupation’. It was a waste of time.” Iraq recalled its ambassador to Damascus, and Syria ordered its envoy to Baghdad home in retaliation. Throughout the rest of the year, and into early 2010, relations between Maliki and Assad remained toxic.

In March 2010, Iraqi forces, acting on a US tip, arrested an Islamic State leader named Munaf Abdul Rahim al-Rawi, who was revealed to be one of the group’s main commanders in Baghdad, and one of the very few people who had access to the group’s then leader, Abu Omar al-Baghdadi. Al-Rawi talked. And in a rare moment of collaboration, Iraq’s three main intelligence bodies, including General Kamal’s Intelligence Division, conspired to get a listening device and GPS location tracker in a flower box delivered to Abu Omar’s hideout.

After it was confirmed that Abu Omar and his deputy, Abu Ayub al-Masri, were present at a house six miles south-west of Tikrit, it was attacked in a US-led raid. Both men detonated suicide vests to avoid being captured. Messages to Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri were found on a computer inside the house. Much like Bin Laden’s safe house in Pakistan, where he would be killed a little more than a year later, Abu Omar’s hideout had no internet connections or telephone lines – all important messages were carried in and out by only three men. One of them was Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

“Abu Bakr was a messenger for Abu Omar,” Abu Ahmed told me. “He became the closest aide to him. The messages that got to Osama bin Laden were sometimes drafted by him and their journey always started with him. When Abu Omar was killed, Abu Bakr was made leader. That time we all had in Bucca became very important again.”

The deaths of Abu Omar al-Baghdadi and Abu Ayub al-Masri were a serious blow to Isis, but the roles they had vacated were quickly filled by the alumni of Camp Bucca – whose upper echelons had begun preparing for this moment since their time behind the wire of their jail in southern Iraq. “For us it was an academy,” Abu Ahmed said, “but for them” – the senior leaders – “it was a management school. There wasn’t a void at all, because so many people had been mentored in prison.

“When [the civil war in] Syria became serious,” he continued, “it wasn’t difficult to transfer all that expertise to a different battle zone. The Iraqis are the most important people on the military and Shura councils in Isis now, and that is because of all of those years preparing for such an event. I underestimated Baghdadi. And America underestimated the role it played in making him what he is.”

* * *
Abu Ahmed remains a member of Isis; he is active in the group’s operations in both Iraq and Syria. Throughout our discussions, he portrayed himself as a man reluctant to stay with the group, and yet unwilling to risk any attempt to leave.

Life with Isis means power, money, wives and status – all attractive lures for young firebrands with a cause - but it also means killing and dominating for a worldview in which he no longer believes so fervently. He said hundreds of young men like him, who were drawn to a Sunni jihad after the US invasion, do not believe that the latest manifestation of the decade-long war remains true to its origins.




Iraqi detainees sleeping outside their tents in Camp Bucca, Iraq. Photograph: David Furst/AFP/Getty Images
“The biggest mistake I made is to join them,” Abu Ahmed said, but added that leaving the group would mean that he and his family would certainly be killed. Staying and enforcing the group’s brutal vision, despite partially disavowing it, does not trouble Abu Ahmed, who sees himself as having few other options.

“It’s not that I don’t believe in Jihad,” he said. “I do,” he continued, his voice trailing away. “But what options do I have? If I leave, I am dead.”

The arc of his involvement with what is now the world’s most menacing terrorist group mirrors many others who now hold senior positions in the group: first a battle against an invading army, then a score to be settled with an ancient sectarian foe, and now, a war that could be acting out an end of days prophecy.

In the world of the Bucca alumni, there is little room for revisionism, or reflection. Abu Ahmed seems to feel himself swept along by events that are now far bigger than him, or anyone else.

“There are others who are not ideologues,” he said, referring to senior Isis members close to Baghdadi. “People who started out in Bucca, like me. And then it got bigger than any of us. This can’t be stopped now. This is out of the control of any man. Not Baghdadi, or anyone else in his circle.”

Martin Chulov covers the Middle East for the Guardian. He has reported from the region since 2005. Additional reporting by Salaam Riazk

*

shami
Unmasked: the man behind top Islamic State Twitter account - Channel 4 News


----------



## Superboy

another Canadian guy joined ISIS


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Kurdi said:


> Shammar tribe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A MUST READ
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542970316583342080
> Isis: the inside story
> One of the Islamic State’s senior commanders reveals exclusive details of the terror group’s origins inside an Iraqi prison – right under the noses of their American jailers. Report by Martin Chulov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detainees in Camp Bucca, in southern Irag. Photograph: David Furst/AFP/Getty Images
> Martin Chulov
> *
> In the summer of 2004, a young jihadist in shackles and chains was walked by his captors slowly into the Camp Bucca prison in southern Iraq. He was nervous as two American soldiers led him through three brightly-lit buildings and then a maze of wire corridors, into an open yard, where men with middle-distance stares, wearing brightly-coloured prison uniforms, stood back warily, watching him.
> *
> Abu Musab al-Zarqawi in 2006 when he was the leader of al-Qaida in Iraq. Photograph: AP
> On the morning of 19 August, the first of three flat-bed trucks carrying three large 1000-litre water tanks, each filled with explosives, detonated on an overpass outside the Finance Ministry in south-eastern Baghdad. The blast sent a rumble across the Emerald City, raising desert soil that caked homes brown, and sending thousands of pigeons scattering through the sky. Three minutes later, a second enormous bomb blew up outside the Foreign Ministry on the northern edge of the Green Zone. Shortly after that, a third blast hit a police convoy near the Finance Ministry. More than 101 people were killed and nearly 600 wounded; it was one of the deadliest attacks in the six-year-old Iraqi insurgency.
> 
> “I failed,” Kamal told me that day. “We all failed.” Within hours, he was summoned to meet Maliki and his security chiefs. The prime minister was livid. “He told me to present what I had to the Syrians,” Kamal later said. “We arranged with Turkey to act as a mediator and I flew to Ankara to meet with them. I took this file” – he tapped a thick white folder on his desk – “and they could not argue with what we showed them. The case was completely solid and the Syrians knew it. Ali Mamlouk [the head of Syrian general security] was there. All he did was look at me smiling and say ‘I will not recognise any official from a country that is under US occupation’. It was a waste of time.” Iraq recalled its ambassador to Damascus, and Syria ordered its envoy to Baghdad home in retaliation. Throughout the rest of the year, and into early 2010, relations between Maliki and Assad remained toxic.
> 
> In March 2010, Iraqi forces, acting on a US tip, arrested an Islamic State leader named Munaf Abdul Rahim al-Rawi, who was revealed to be one of the group’s main commanders in Baghdad, and one of the very few people who had access to the group’s then leader, Abu Omar al-Baghdadi. Al-Rawi talked. And in a rare moment of collaboration, Iraq’s three main intelligence bodies, including General Kamal’s Intelligence Division, conspired to get a listening device and GPS location tracker in a flower box delivered to Abu Omar’s hideout.
> 
> After it was confirmed that Abu Omar and his deputy, Abu Ayub al-Masri, were present at a house six miles south-west of Tikrit, it was attacked in a US-led raid. Both men detonated suicide vests to avoid being captured. Messages to Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri were found on a computer inside the house. Much like Bin Laden’s safe house in Pakistan, where he would be killed a little more than a year later, Abu Omar’s hideout had no internet connections or telephone lines – all important messages were carried in and out by only three men. One of them was Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.
> 
> “Abu Bakr was a messenger for Abu Omar,” Abu Ahmed told me. “He became the closest aide to him. The messages that got to Osama bin Laden were sometimes drafted by him and their journey always started with him. When Abu Omar was killed, Abu Bakr was made leader. That time we all had in Bucca became very important again.”
> 
> The deaths of Abu Omar al-Baghdadi and Abu Ayub al-Masri were a serious blow to Isis, but the roles they had vacated were quickly filled by the alumni of Camp Bucca – whose upper echelons had begun preparing for this moment since their time behind the wire of their jail in southern Iraq. “For us it was an academy,” Abu Ahmed said, “but for them” – the senior leaders – “it was a management school. There wasn’t a void at all, because so many people had been mentored in prison.
> 
> “When [the civil war in] Syria became serious,” he continued, “it wasn’t difficult to transfer all that expertise to a different battle zone. The Iraqis are the most important people on the military and Shura councils in Isis now, and that is because of all of those years preparing for such an event. I underestimated Baghdadi. And America underestimated the role it played in making him what he is.”
> 
> * * *
> Abu Ahmed remains a member of Isis; he is active in the group’s operations in both Iraq and Syria. Throughout our discussions, he portrayed himself as a man reluctant to stay with the group, and yet unwilling to risk any attempt to leave.
> 
> Life with Isis means power, money, wives and status – all attractive lures for young firebrands with a cause - but it also means killing and dominating for a worldview in which he no longer believes so fervently. He said hundreds of young men like him, who were drawn to a Sunni jihad after the US invasion, do not believe that the latest manifestation of the decade-long war remains true to its origins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi detainees sleeping outside their tents in Camp Bucca, Iraq. Photograph: David Furst/AFP/Getty Images
> “The biggest mistake I made is to join them,” Abu Ahmed said, but added that leaving the group would mean that he and his family would certainly be killed. Staying and enforcing the group’s brutal vision, despite partially disavowing it, does not trouble Abu Ahmed, who sees himself as having few other options.
> 
> “It’s not that I don’t believe in Jihad,” he said. “I do,” he continued, his voice trailing away. “But what options do I have? If I leave, I am dead.”
> 
> The arc of his involvement with what is now the world’s most menacing terrorist group mirrors many others who now hold senior positions in the group: first a battle against an invading army, then a score to be settled with an ancient sectarian foe, and now, a war that could be acting out an end of days prophecy.
> 
> In the world of the Bucca alumni, there is little room for revisionism, or reflection. Abu Ahmed seems to feel himself swept along by events that are now far bigger than him, or anyone else.
> 
> “There are others who are not ideologues,” he said, referring to senior Isis members close to Baghdadi. “People who started out in Bucca, like me. And then it got bigger than any of us. This can’t be stopped now. This is out of the control of any man. Not Baghdadi, or anyone else in his circle.”
> 
> Martin Chulov covers the Middle East for the Guardian. He has reported from the region since 2005. Additional reporting by Salaam Riazk
> 
> *
> 
> shami
> Unmasked: the man behind top Islamic State Twitter account - Channel 4 News



This article explains it better.

Isis: the inside story | Martin Chulov | World news | The Guardian

Nothing new though.

Good to see that the Shammar tribe in the Al-Jazira region between Syria and Iraq are cooperating. The Shammar tribe is one of the biggest tribes in Iraq and it yields a lot of power on the ground. Likewise in Western Syria.

The heartland of the Shammar tribe in KSA is in the ancient city of Ha'il (a very nice city btw) so they are not directly involved but if they did border the fighting they would be.



Serpentine said:


> View attachment 163744



In case you did not know then the Syrian people did not rise up against a particular sect inside Syria but against a regime. Al-Assad's hideous regime.

Saddam's regime was full of loyal Shia's in similar positions (contrary to popular belief among non-Iraqis and non-Arabs) yet the majority of the Iraqi Shia Arab's were against the regime.

Oh, those people are largely without influence. Simply loyal tools for Al-Assad and old Ba'athi companions. Al-Assad and his family sits on the entire power and the Alawi minority still has more power compared to their total population in the army, state apparatus etc. than any other group in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 163744


We rose up against Assad, not alawites. Also, just because they're Sunni, doesn't mean they practice. Just as al-Hasani Said, secular (!) Saddam had plenty of Shiites loyal to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> In case you did not know then the Syrian people did not rise up against a particular sect inside Syria but against a regime. Al-Assad's hideous regime.





Dr.Thrax said:


> We rose up against Assad, not alawites. Also, just because they're Sunni, doesn't mean they practice. Just as al-Hasani Said, secular (!) Saddam had plenty of Shiites loyal to him.



Lol yeah, it isn't a sectarian revolution at all, that's why at the very first 'peaceful' days, people were chanting "Christians to Lebanon, Alawites to grave" in streets, that's all peaceful to me indeed.

Anyhow, from every single angle I look at different groups, they are sectarian up to their neck. I have seen hundreds of videos where they are chanting against Alawites as a sect, and how they are going to 'finish' them after they win. There is a reason that almost all minorities side with Assad, because on the other side, there are maniacs who won't stop until they wipe all 'infidels' from Syria, even if there are some 'moderates' lurking in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Lol yeah, it wasn't a sectarian revolution at all, that's why at the very first 'peaceful' days, people were chanting "Christians to Lebanon, Alawites to grave" in streets, that's all peaceful to me indeed.
> 
> Anyhow, from every single angle I look at different groups, they are sectarian up to their neck. I have seen hundreds of videos where they are chanting against Alawites as a sect, and how they are going to 'finish' them after they win. There is a reason that almost all minorities side with Assad, because on the other side, there are maniacs who won't stop until they wipe all 'infidels' from Syria, even if there are some 'moderates' lurking in between.





Spare me the bullshit will you Farsi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> Spare me the bullshit will you Farsi?



I didn't ask for your answer, you quoted me and got what you were asking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> I didn't ask for your answer, you quoted me and got what you were asking for.



A few chants here and there from people whose relatives were killed or hometowns carpet bombed is nothing. It's funny that you speak about sectarianism when that was not even the key of this uprising at all. It was political oppression, marginalization, isolation and the economic situation. That's how the "Arab Spring" started in case you don't know.

Secondly it's very funny that a Al-Assad regime supporter and Mullah supporter even dares to speak about sectarianism.

Come on.

In any case it seems that my correct points flew across your head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> A few chants here and there from people whose relatives were killed or hometowns carpet bombed is nothing. It's funny that you speak about sectarianism when that was not even the key of this uprising at all. It was political oppression, marginalization, isolation and the economic situation. That's how the "Arab Spring" started in case you don't know.
> 
> Secondly it's very funny that a Al-Assad regime supporter and Mullah supporter even dares to speak about sectarianism.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> In any case it seems that my correct points flew across your head.



You dare to talk about sectarianism when your country sent its forces to Bahrain to oppress 'agents of Iran' peacefully protesting? I have seen too many Arabs here who literally said all those Bahrainis protesting are terrorists and funded by Iran. And Iran entered Syrian conflict only after Arab countries funded and armed different groups, making situation only worse.

It was spring only for days, then it turned into a bloody winter right after your countries decided to arm different groups in Syria.
It wouldn't go this way only if you stayed out of Syria, even if 2000 were killed at the beginning, now 200,000 are dead and we have a collection of different garbage terrorists in Syria who want to establish their 'Khilafah'.

You don't stand on any higher moral value here, so don't talk like your country is spreading flowers across ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You dare to talk about sectarianism when your country sent its forces to Bahrain to oppress 'agents of Iran' peacefully protesting? I have seen too many Arabs here who literally said all those Bahrainis protesting are terrorists and funded by Iran. And Iran entered Syrian conflict only after Arab countries funded and armed different groups, making situation only worse.
> 
> It was spring only for days, then it turned into a bloody winter right after your countries decided to arm different groups in Syria.
> It wouldn't go this way only if you stayed out of Syria, even if 2000 were killed at the beginning, now 200,000 are dead and we have a collection of different garbage terrorists in Syria who want to establish their 'Khilafah'.
> 
> You don't stand on any higher moral value here, so don't talk like your country is spreading flowers across ME.


Oh, so when its shiites rioting, they're peaceful protests, but when Sunnis protest, it's sectarian, violent, riots. Good logic there. And you're the one to call us sectarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> You dare to talk about sectarianism when your country sent its forces to Bahrain to oppress 'agents of Iran' peacefully protesting? I have seen too many Arabs here who literally said all those Bahrainis protesting are terrorists and funded by Iran. And Iran entered Syrian conflict only after Arab countries funded and armed different groups, making situation only worse.
> 
> It was spring only for days, then it turned into a bloody winter right after your countries decided to arm different groups in Syria.
> It wouldn't go this way only if you stayed out of Syria, even if 2000 were killed at the beginning, now 200,000 are dead and we have a collection of different garbage terrorists in Syria who want to establish their 'Khilafah'.
> 
> You don't stand on any higher moral value here, so don't talk like your country is spreading flowers across ME.



You are the one crying about sectarianism. You are a Shia. Not me. KSA did not send any troops to Bahrain to suppress any locals. Those troops secured law and order. They never killed anyone.

Anyway you are a Farsi. You have no business in any internal Arab affairs nor do you understand any conflicts in that part of the world.

Nonsense. The Arab world has solely supported their fellow brothers ands sisters in Syria and not a mass-murdering dictator like your regime. It's also not the Syrian people that have carpet bombed entire cities and committed genocide on their own population but that's solely the work of the regime that your Mullah's support.

This is about Syria and about you writing nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so when its shiites rioting, they're peaceful protests, but when Sunnis protest, it's sectarian, violent, riots. Good logic there. And you're the one to call us sectarian.



I didn't say that. I said from very first days, there were many sectarian protests too, but there were real protesters who simply wanted a democracy, like some (not all) of soldiers who defected from SAA and formed a group called FSA. So saying that there were no sectarian nutjobs in very beginning is a huge lie. Although FSA is irrelevant now compared to other nutjobs like IS or Nusra, but they did have some power in first.
You should thank your brothers in GCC, like Qatar or Saudi Arabia who funded different groups on their own to reach their own agenda.



al-Hasani said:


> You are the one crying about sectarianism. You are a Shia. Not me. KSA did not send any troops to Bahrain to suppress any locals. Those troops secured law and order. They never killed anyone.
> 
> Anyway you are a Farsi. You have no business in any internal Arab affairs nor do you understand any conflicts in that part of the world.
> 
> Nonsense. The Arab world has solely supported their fellow brothers ands sisters in Syria and not a mass-murdering dictator like your regime. It's also not the Syrian people that have carpet bombed entire cities and committed genocide on their own population but that's solely the work of the regime that your Mullah's support.
> 
> This is about Syria and about you writing nonsense.


We have been at that and you got to your usual racial insults, so let's leave it here, you have no new arguments it seems.

Ok, I won't interfere in Arab world, it's all yours.If countries chose their policies based on race, the world would be a lot shittier place that it currently is, and I once brought the example of KSA supporting Taliban in Afghanistan once, but you didn't learn a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> I didn't say that. I said from very first days, there were many sectarian protests too, but there were real protesters who simply wanted a democracy, like some (not all) of soldiers who defected from SAA and formed a group called FSA. So saying that there were no sectarian nutjobs in very beginning is a huge lie. Although FSA is irrelevant now compared to other nutjobs like IS or Nusra, but they did have some power in first.
> You should thank your brothers in GCC, like Qatar or Saudi Arabia who funded different groups on their own to reach their own agenda.
> 
> 
> We have been at that and you got to your usual racial insults, so let's leave it here, you have no new arguments it seems.
> 
> Ok, I won't interfere in Arab world, it's all yours.If countries chose their policies based on race, the world would be a lot shittier place that it currently is, and I once brought the example of KSA supporting Taliban in Afghanistan once, but you didn't learn a lesson.


Iran also supports secterianism .. What Arabs are doing in Syria .. Iran is doing siniliar thing in Bahrain ? KSA supports taliban ? Iran supported North Alliance warlords ? Nobody is innocent...


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iran also supports secterianism .. What Arabs are doing in Syria .. Iran is doing siniliar thing in Bahrain ? KSA supports taliban ? Iran supported North Alliance warlords ? Nobody is innocent...


First, you can't compare NA with Taliban scums in anyway, if you want proof, just tell me which group is killing Pakistani citizens nowadays?
Second, I used Afghanistan as an example to counter the argument that Syria is an Arabic country, hence Iran shouldn't be involved, which is bs.
Third, just show me one single gun or weapon given to any protester in Bahrain. It's too stupid to compare Iran's verbal condemnation of Bahraini regime to directly arming and funding terror groups in Syria.


Anyhow, on topic, this little 'Assad Shabiha mercenary' was killed today in Aleppo by 'moderate' Islamic Front's hell cannon:
Indeed it's only Assad who kills civilians, others are busy distributing flowers among Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

not such a big mouth anymore 
Shami Witness unmasked: 'I will not resist arrest' - Channel 4 News


----------



## dhul-aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway you are a Farsi. You have no business in any internal Arab affairs nor do you understand any conflicts in that part of the world.


its funny you always try to derail the discussion by silly remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Aleppo: The Syrian Army Advances to the Strategic Al-Jandoul Roundabout
The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and National Defense Forces (NDF) advanced to the imperative Al-Jandoul Roundabout after clashing with ‘Ahrar Al-Sham and Liwaa Al-Tawheed militants west of the Al-Oweeja District in the Aleppo Governorate. The advance to the Al-Jandoul Roundabout comes 3 days after the SAA and NDF captured Al-Manasheer and the Al-Bureijj Stone Quarries; this has led to the Islamic Front (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) being flanked from the east and west.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Spare me the bullshit will you Farsi?


Th only one who is bullshiting here is you


----------



## JUBA

*A Syrian Talks The Truth About The Regime And Bashar Al-Assad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway you are a Farsi. You have no business in any internal Arab affairs nor do you understand any conflicts in that part of the world.



Well, Prophet himself brought us into it all through Salman Farsi. He allowed us to interfere in your "internal" matters. It has become an obligation for Iran. Nothing can be done about it now. You have to bear it all the way.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> Well, Prophet himself brought us into it all through Salman Farsi. He allowed us to interfere in your "internal" matters. It has become an obligation for Iran. Nothing can be done about it now. You have to bear it all the way.


Obligation for Iran to come and kill our Children? Where did the Prophet (PBUH) say that? Oh yeah nowhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> Obligation for Iran to come and kill our Children? Where did the Prophet (PBUH) say that? Oh yeah nowhere.



No, not at all. You are doing the killing. Iran is saving them. You have been exposed before the whole world now. And Iran is winning. This is even more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> No, not at all. You are doing the killing. Iran is saving them. You have been exposed before the whole world now. And Iran is winning. This is even more important.


Yeah, we're doing the killing, because we have the air force, the heavy artillery, the barrel bombs, the torture centers, secret prisons....yup. That's us!
...
You've been exposed multiple times (remember when Israel, your so-called sworn enemy, helped you guys in the Iran-Iraq war? I remember it very well!). And Iran is nowhere near winning. We've killed at least 10 high ranking IRGC in Syria. We're advancing slowly but surely on Damascus. You call that winning?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, we're doing the killing, because we have the air force, the heavy artillery, the barrel bombs, the torture centers, secret prisons....yup. That's us!
> ...
> You've been exposed multiple times (remember when Israel, your so-called sworn enemy, helped you guys in the Iran-Iraq war? I remember it very well!). And Iran is nowhere near winning. We've killed at least 10 high ranking IRGC in Syria. We're advancing slowly but surely on Damascus. You call that winning?



Dear, your propaganda has no effect anymore. People of the world can see what you are. In wars people die. No matter what you do, Iran will win. Rest assured of that. You have no idea about Iranian power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> Dear, your propaganda has no effect anymore. People of the world can see what you are. In wars people die. No matter what you do, Iran will win. Rest assured of that. You have no idea about Iranian power.


Oh, so after you've been proved wrong, you just repeat your argument again? I see a fallacy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so after you've been proved wrong, you just repeat your argument again? I see a fallacy....



No, I have not been proven wrong. It is just your paranoia, that does not let you see the truth and facts on the ground. Iran is winning. There is no way that the world is going to tolerate you crazies coming to power in Damascus. Like snowflake chance in hell. Live with that and watch the rise of Iran. You are going to have to learn to live in shadow of Iranian power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> No, I have not been proven wrong. It is just your paranoia, that does not let you see the truth and facts on the ground. Iran is winning. There is no way that the world is going to tolerate you crazies coming to power in Damascus. Like snowflake chance in hell. Live with that and watch the rise of Iran. You are going to have to learn to live in shadow of Iranian power.


Oh, so you're a safavid? Don't worry. We'll crush you like the Ottomans did, but this time it'll be a whole lot worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so you're a safavid? Don't worry. We'll crush you like the Ottomans did, but this time it'll be a whole lot worse.



Dream on. Ottomans died. Iran is here. And will be forever. Long after you are all gone. Childish devilish wishes never come true. Watch and enjoy the rise of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> Dream on. Ottomans died. Iran is here. And will be forever. Long after you are all gone. Childish devilish wishes never come true. Watch and enjoy the rise of Iran.


lol. Safavids died and it turned into Iran.
Ottomans died and it turned into Turkey.
Turkey is a much better place to live, they actually take in Syrian refugees (unlike you guys, saying you're helping Syrians), and they don't have 42% of their population on government welfare. Also, their religious leaders aren't worth 97 billion like Khamenei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar*

*The ISIL terrorist group, whose creation is based on “fraud and fabrication,” is being advised by US and Israeli generals to “subvert” the Syrian government, an American scholar says.*

“ISIS is actually a creation of the United States, Israel and Saudi Arabia which is designed to actually undermine the infrastructure of Syria,” said James Henry Fetzer, using another acronym for the group.

“The situation with ISIS is completely outrageous, it’s a deceitful operation, it’s a deception,” said Fetzer, who is also an editor at Veterans Today and a retired professor in Madison, Wisconsin.

“The whole thing is a fraud and fabrication,” Fetzer told Press TV on Thursday. “It’s intended to mask US attempts to subvert the (Syrian) government of Bashar al-Assad.”

The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, now control large parts of Iraq and Syria.

US warplanes have been conducting airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq since early August. Some Western states have also participated in some of the strikes in Iraq.

The US and some of its Arab allies have also been carrying out airstrikes against ISIL inside Syria since late September without any authorization from Damascus or a UN mandate.

Intermediaries in touch with the ISIL terrorist group say the Takfiris have proposed the sale of the body of the first American citizen they executed in August.

ISIL presented the proposal to hand over American journalist James Foley’s remains as an act of mercy for the family and a “humanity case,” while requesting $1 million for it, BuzzFeed reported Thursday.

“The very idea of ISIS attempting to sell the body of someone it has murdered is completely outrageous and an affront to the moral sensibilities of the entire world,” Fetzer stated.

PressTV - ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. Safavids died and it turned into Iran.
> Ottomans died and it turned into Turkey.
> Turkey is a much better place to live, they actually take in Syrian refugees (unlike you guys, saying you're helping Syrians), and they don't have 42% of their population on government welfare. Also, their religious leaders aren't worth 97 billion like Khamenei.



You are ignorant. Safavid were a dynasty. Dynasties die and give way to other ones. It does not matter whether, they be Safavid, Qajar, Pahlavi or now IRI. Iran is the same. Ottomans, by comparison were a state based on Millyet system. They had only one dynasty: The Ottoman. When Ottoman died, a secular state based on Turkishness took over giving up almost all of its territory. Nothing remained of ideals of Ottomans. Iranian ideals remain pretty constant. That is the ideals of Iranian culture, religion and power. Safavids if they were alive, would have been proud of current Iran and all that it is doing. Ottomans could not even recognize Turkey, if they could see it.

Turkey should take in refugees though since it has a common border with Syria and under international law, it is obligated to do so, beside being responsible for causing this mess by supporting crazies. But rest assured that soon, the Turkish population will get tired of Syrian refugees as these refugees dig deeper in Turkish society, creating problems. As I said, sit back and enjoy the rise of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hasbara Buster said:


> *ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar*
> 
> *The ISIL terrorist group, whose creation is based on “fraud and fabrication,” is being advised by US and Israeli generals to “subvert” the Syrian government, an American scholar says.*
> 
> “ISIS is actually a creation of the United States, Israel and Saudi Arabia which is designed to actually undermine the infrastructure of Syria,” said James Henry Fetzer, using another acronym for the group.
> 
> “The situation with ISIS is completely outrageous, it’s a deceitful operation, it’s a deception,” said Fetzer, who is also an editor at Veterans Today and a retired professor in Madison, Wisconsin.
> 
> “The whole thing is a fraud and fabrication,” Fetzer told Press TV on Thursday. “It’s intended to mask US attempts to subvert the (Syrian) government of Bashar al-Assad.”
> 
> The ISIL terrorists, who were initially trained by the CIA in Jordan in 2012 to destabilize the Syrian government, now control large parts of Iraq and Syria.
> 
> US warplanes have been conducting airstrikes against ISIL in Iraq since early August. Some Western states have also participated in some of the strikes in Iraq.
> 
> The US and some of its Arab allies have also been carrying out airstrikes against ISIL inside Syria since late September without any authorization from Damascus or a UN mandate.
> 
> Intermediaries in touch with the ISIL terrorist group say the Takfiris have proposed the sale of the body of the first American citizen they executed in August.
> 
> ISIL presented the proposal to hand over American journalist James Foley’s remains as an act of mercy for the family and a “humanity case,” while requesting $1 million for it, BuzzFeed reported Thursday.
> 
> “The very idea of ISIS attempting to sell the body of someone it has murdered is completely outrageous and an affront to the moral sensibilities of the entire world,” Fetzer stated.
> 
> PressTV - ISIL advised by US, Israeli generals: Scholar


How a guy who studied *philosophy* in America can know anything about ISIS training?  What next? They will interview a ballet dancer about quantum physics?

James H. Fetzer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PressTV at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> You are ignorant. Safavid were a dynasty. Dynasties die and give way to other ones. It does not matter whether, they be Safavid, Qajar, Pahlavi or now IRI. Iran is the same. Ottomans, by comparison were a state based on Millyet system. They had only one dynasty: The Ottoman. When Ottoman died, a secular state based on Turkishness took over giving up almost all of its territory. Nothing remained of ideals of Ottomans. Iranian ideals remain pretty constant. That is the ideals of Iranian culture, religion and power. Safavids if they were alive, would have been proud of current Iran and all that it is doing. Ottomans could not even recognize Turkey, if they could see it.
> 
> Turkey should take in refugees though since it has a common border with Syria and under international law, it is obligated to do so, beside being responsible for causing this mess by supporting crazies. But rest assured that soon, the Turkish population will get tired of Syrian refugees as these refugees dig deeper in Turkish society, creating problems. As I said, sit back and enjoy the rise of Iran.


You exposed your true side. Now you're blaming the refugees on all the possible problems that could come up. Typical Assad supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr.Thrax said:


> You exposed your true side. Now you're blaming the refugees on all the possible problems that could come up. Typical Assad supporter.



Not at all. It is you who is being exposed. I am just stating facts. Where ever refugees go, specially when numbering in millions, such things are expected. Troubles even happened in Iran and Pakistan because of Afghan refugees, more in Pakistan than in Iran though. Turkey's situation though will be more like Pakistan, a decade from now. Since the same actors are involved there playing exactly the same game that they had played in Pakistan. Rest assured that Turkish welcome for refugees will not last. By the way I do not particularly support Dr Assad, but he is preferable to crazies. At least he is an educated person, an eye surgeon. Crazies by the way are the scum of the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

western media is trying to lie again, they can't keep hiding the truth that terrorists F$A are the ones killing citizens in Syria... they say only 300, I say way more than that, 10x ...

Syrian rebel hell cannons kill 300 civilians - monitoring group| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

I love the Saudi-Israeli brotherhood on this forum, it brings tears to my eyes. I propose merging the two countries together, you would be perfectly compatable in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Breaking News: Jobar's East District Under Syrian Army Fire Control

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## SipahSalar

Syrian Lion said:


> western media is trying to lie again, they can't keep hiding the truth that terrorists F$A are the ones killing citizens in Syria... they say only 300, I say way more than that, 10x ...



Still better than Assad using chemical weapons against his own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> western media is trying to lie again, they can't keep hiding the truth that terrorists F$A are the ones killing citizens in Syria... they say only 300, I say way more than that, 10x ...
> 
> Syrian rebel hell cannons kill 300 civilians - monitoring group| Reuters


Meanwhile, Assad's glorious army have killed 200,000. Yeah, you're on the morally correct side I'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The Flag of our Forefathers. | sarabiany
The flag of the revolution is not the French Mandate flag. It's the flag of resistance to it.


----------



## black-hawk_101

As Germany is equipping Kurds, I am sure they will become a next German Army. I think they should provide all of the older German Army Equipment to them along with complete Training so that they can protect and fight better.

Also, this will help the Germans in running up their industry to supply more new weapons for the Army to be quipped with.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Heavy clashes in Malah reported ,

Syrian army and shia brigades are one step from besieging terrorists in Aleppo .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Breaking , 

Aleppo is almost besieged .

Syrian Army cut he supply line .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

The SiLent crY said:


> Heavy clashes in Malah reported ,
> 
> Syrian army and shia brigades are one step from besieging terrorists in Aleppo .




The foreign terrorists in Syria must be stopped dead int heir tracks, the real Syrian army will prevail over the Iranian backed foreign terrorists running smock in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Rebels comb areas of Ard al-Mallah infiltrated by regime forces this morning


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> The foreign terrorists in Syria must be stopped dead int heir tracks, the real Syrian army will prevail over the Iranian backed foreign terrorists running smock in Syria.



The real Syrian army is currently fighting foreign GCC sponsored terrorists in Syria. First you ask them to leave and stop arming/funding them, then you can talk about Iran.

There is no other 'real' Syrian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The real Syrian army is currently fighting foreign GCC sponsored terrorists in Syria. First you ask them to leave and stop arming/funding them, then you can talk about Iran.
> 
> There is no other 'real' Syrian army.


The "real" Syrian army is also killing it's own people, raping the women, stealing, coordinating with ISIS, and killing anyone on the suspicion of them being "terrorists."
BTW, I'd rather be sponsored by the GCC than be sponsored by Iranians. They have never been trustworthy after the Safavids came.
Also, Iran has been funding the Assad regime with weapons, ammo, training, and men since the beginning of the revolution. So we will be talking about the Iranian scum plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


> The "real" Syrian army is also killing it's own people, raping the women, stealing, coordinating with ISIS, and killing anyone on the suspicion of them being "terrorists."
> BTW, I'd rather be sponsored by the GCC than be sponsored by Iranians. They have never been trustworthy after the Safavids came.
> Also, Iran has been funding the Assad regime with weapons, ammo, training, and men since the beginning of the revolution. So we will be talking about the Iranian scum plenty.








Bro, spare Safavids from historical Arab-Persian fights


----------



## Dr.Thrax

rmi5 said:


> View attachment 175698
> 
> 
> Bro, spare Safavids from historical Arab-Persian fights


Except they turned what was once a center of learning into a center of listening to hadiths narrated by horses and donkeys.
Safavids also brought back racism and that's why Iranians think they're better than everyone now.


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


> Except they turned what was once a center of learning into a center of listening to hadiths narrated by horses and donkeys.
> Safavids also brought back racism and that's why Iranians think they're better than everyone now.


Safavids were not even Iranians and were turks from Azerbaijan  That's why they felt free to easily deal with Iranians and coordinate them with their sect of religion. The emphasis on shiism in Safavids empire and emphasis on sunnism and caliphates in Ottomans empire and Turko-Mongol empire of India, was a tool to distinguish these fellow turks from each other  there was no Persian-Arab fights during Safavids-Ottomans.
Don't have blind hatred against shias.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

rmi5 said:


> Safavids were not even Iranians and were turks from Azerbaijan  That's why they felt free to easily deal with Iranians and coordinate them with their sect of religion. The emphasis on shiism in Safavids empire and emphasis on sunnism and caliphates in Ottomans empire and Turko-Mongol empire of India, was a tool to distinguish these fellow turks from each other  there was no Persian-Arab fights during Safavids-Ottomans.
> Don't have blind hatred against shias.


I don't have blind hatred against them. Nor am I saying that there were many Persian-Arab fights. I know they are not Iranians too, that's why I said the Safavids came into Iran.
All I'm saying is the Safavids imposed Shiism on a back then majority Sunni region. Iran is currently a hellhole because of this. Recently, some Shias in Iran converted to Sunni Islam and were persecuted because of it.
It used to be a center of learning, but now, it's just a center of death to anyone who isn't like them.


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't have blind hatred against them. Nor am I saying that there were many Persian-Arab fights. I know they are not Iranians too, that's why I said the Safavids came into Iran.
> All I'm saying is the Safavids imposed Shiism on a back then majority Sunni region. Iran is currently a hellhole because of this. Recently, some Shias in Iran converted to Sunni Islam and were persecuted because of it.
> It used to be a center of learning, but now, it's just a center of death to anyone who isn't like them.



That's again a sunni extremists myth and lie. Have you heard about about population exchange of Safavids and Ottomans? They exchanged massive amount of sunni-shia population. many kurds, and turks were exchanged based on their religion during this time. 
BTW, as arabs say: الناس علی‌ دین ملوکهم so, no wonder if shiism spreads during shia rulers. I can exactly mention the same traits and policies done by sunni caliph about shias. 
BTW, if you ask any Iranian historian, from atheists to religious ones that what post islamic dynasty of Iran has done the most progress in Iran, 95%+ of them would immediately say Safavids! If you one day visit Iran, you would see that the monuments, and other stuff remained from Safavids era, is more than rest of Iranian history combined!


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> The "real" Syrian army is also killing it's own people, raping the women, stealing, coordinating with ISIS, and killing anyone on the suspicion of them being "terrorists."
> BTW, I'd rather be sponsored by the GCC than be sponsored by Iranians. They have never been trustworthy after the Safavids came.
> Also, Iran has been funding the Assad regime with weapons, ammo, training, and men since the beginning of the revolution. So we will be talking about the Iranian scum plenty.


1. What 'you' prefer as in individual with sectarian hatred, honestly doesn't matter. You may even support ISIS, doesn't matter.
2. SAA doesn't need our arms, it's a national army and has enough number of arms.

3. Referring to Iranians as Safavids is exactly what ISIS/Nusra terrorists do, and it's not a bad though. Just wanted to remind you who you are talking like.

4, About the atrocities, don't worry, opposition groups don't have any shortage of them either.



rmi5 said:


> Safavids were not even Iranians and were turks from Azerbaijan


Iranians are not only Persians. Safavids are as Iranian as Achamenids and Sassanids, they just happen to be Turkish or non-Persian Iranians which we have millions of. Honestly, that's what Pan-Turks believe in only, to fabricate history and raise their ego. They originate from Ardabil and they spread Iranian culture and influence, not exclusively Azerbaijani nationalism which was even meaningless back then. Good for everyone, Safavids were not into these artificial racial supremacist theories like this, neither was any empire before 20th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> 1. What 'you' prefer as in individual with sectarian hatred, honestly doesn't matter. You may even support ISIS, doesn't matter.
> 2. SAA doesn't need our arms, it's a national army and has enough number of arms.
> 
> 3. Referring to Iranians as Safavids is exactly what ISIS/Nusra terrorists do, and it's not a bad though. Just wanted to remind you who you are talking like.
> 
> 4, About the atrocities, don't worry, opposition groups don't have any shortage of them either.


1. I've clearly shown that I don't support ISIS, but you clearly insist on saying that I do, even though I don't. I prefer sectarian hatred against those who come to kill us just because we're a different sect and want freedom.
2. Yeah sure, they totally don't need your arms. Which is exactly why Hezbollah, multiple shiite armed groups from Iraq, and the IRGC as well as other Iranian factions have been going into Syria, as well as providing plenty of weapons and ammo to them. Stop with your BS.
3. Israel says they want peace. You say you want peace. You must be an Israeli then! (using your logic.)
4. While certain members within the opposition have committed atrocities, the the majority don't, and those who do face serious repercussions. There is a VICE documentary about the SRF fighting ISIS("Wolves of the Valley") and there was an SRF member who was stealing, and he was shot in the leg twice. Clearly they are punished for stealing, unlike the Shia Alawite Army, who praise such actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1. I've clearly shown that I don't support ISIS, but you clearly insist on saying that I do, even though I don't. I prefer sectarian hatred against those who come to kill us just because we're a different sect and want freedom.


I didn't say you support ISIS, that was a phrase. I meant as someone who has sectarian mindset, you can't be the 'best' case to have your opinion on polarized matters in Syria.



Dr.Thrax said:


> 2. Yeah sure, they totally don't need your arms. Which is exactly why Hezbollah, multiple shiite armed groups from Iraq, and the IRGC as well as other Iranian factions have been going into Syria, as well as providing plenty of weapons and ammo to them. Stop with your BS.


In case you don't know, fighters are different than arms and weapons.

And it's funny you whine about 'foreign' groups in foreign payroll, while it's actually thousands of foreigners who have achieved many things on 'opposition' side, but you are totally okay with them because they fight Assad.



Dr.Thrax said:


> 3. Israel says they want peace. You say you want peace. You must be an Israeli then! (using your logic.)


A very very bad example. Peace is a human value, but the term 'Safavid' is used solely based on sectarian hatred.



Dr.Thrax said:


> 4. While certain members within the opposition have committed atrocities, the the majority don't, and those who do face serious repercussions. There is a VICE documentary about the SRF fighting ISIS("Wolves of the Valley") and there was an SRF member who was stealing, and he was shot in the leg twice. Clearly they are punished for stealing, unlike the Shia Alawite Army, who praise such actions.



Oh, so fighting ISIS makes them good? So SAA is the best group in Syria then. How come majority of them are not criminals, but majority of SAA soldiers are criminals? Do you have any proof that each one of those majority have committed a crime?


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Iranians are not only Persians. Safavids are as Iranian as Achamenids and Sassanids, they just happen to be Turkish or non-Persian Iranians which we have millions of. Honestly, that's what Pan-Turks believe in only, to fabricate history and raise their ego. They originate from Ardabil and they spread Iranian culture and influence, not exclusively Azerbaijani nationalism which was even meaningless back then. Good for everyone, Safavids were not into these artificial racial supremacist theories like this, neither was any empire before 20th century.



I have clearly explained this for you, before. But, a summary again:
Are Azeri turks Iranian? No, we are a different group of people, who are exactly similar to people from Turkey and Azerbaijan republic. even our tribes are divided among these 3 countries. Afshars, Bayats, Qajars, shamlus, ... are found in all of these 3 countries. our history is very well documented as well.
You, persians, on the other hand, are the same group of people with Lurs, kurds, Pashthuns, Balouchis, ...
Denying a race, is kind of a racism. I just read your post in another thread in response to Umair Nawaz who was trying to show that talking about shias by shias, is secterianism, while he was the secterian person himself. You have the same attitude here about non-Iranian races and citizens of Iran.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I didn't say you support ISIS, that was a phrase. I meant as someone who has sectarian mindset, you can't be the 'best' case to have your opinion on polarized matters in Syria.
> 
> 
> In case you don't know, fighters are different than arms and weapons.
> 
> And it's funny you whine about 'foreign' groups in foreign payroll, while it's actually thousands of foreigners who have achieved many things on 'opposition' side, but you are totally okay with them because they fight Assad.
> 
> 
> A very very bad example. Peace is a human value, but the term 'Safavid' is used solely based on sectarian hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so fighting ISIS makes them good? So SAA is the best group in Syria then. How come majority of them are not criminals, but majority of SAA soldiers are criminals? Do you have any proof that each one of those majority have committed a crime?


I didn't say fighters only, the fighters would come with tons of ammo for themselves and their allies. And I'm "whining" about these armed groups because they come to kill us, not come to save us, as the ones who come for the opposition do.
No, that was a very good example, but when Iranians are compared to their good friends the Israelis, they always go crazy.
Syria, ISIS Have Been 'Ignoring' Each Other on Battlefield, Data Suggests - NBC News
The source of that NBC article is Jane's, one of the most reliable military sources. But of course, you'll just claim it's a foreign conspiracy or false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I didn't say fighters only, the fighters would come with tons of ammo for themselves and their allies. And I'm "whining" about these armed groups because they come to kill us, not come to save us, as the ones who come for the opposition do.
> No, that was a very good example, but when Iranians are compared to their good friends the Israelis, they always go crazy.
> Syria, ISIS Have Been 'Ignoring' Each Other on Battlefield, Data Suggests - NBC News
> The source of that NBC article is Jane's, one of the most reliable military sources. But of course, you'll just claim it's a foreign conspiracy or false.



Actually, it's rebels who are loved by Israel, taking them to hospital and every once in a while, acting as their air force and bombing targets in Syria. Yep, that's Israel.

Leave that source, tell me now: Is SAA fighting with ISIS now or not?

Also, why aren't 'moderate' rebels attacking IS positions right beside them in northern Aleppo? I know the reason, because they are allies (your logic).


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1. I've clearly shown that I don't support ISIS, but you clearly insist on saying that I do, even though I don't. I prefer sectarian hatred against those who come to kill us just because we're a different sect and want freedom.
> 2. Yeah sure, they totally don't need your arms. Which is exactly why Hezbollah, multiple shiite armed groups from Iraq, and the IRGC as well as other Iranian factions have been going into Syria, as well as providing plenty of weapons and ammo to them. Stop with your BS.
> 3. Israel says they want peace. You say you want peace. You must be an Israeli then! (using your logic.)
> 4. While certain members within the opposition have committed atrocities, the the majority don't, and those who do face serious repercussions. There is a VICE documentary about the SRF fighting ISIS("Wolves of the Valley") and there was an SRF member who was stealing, and he was shot in the leg twice. Clearly they are punished for stealing, unlike the Shia Alawite Army, who praise such actions.


Almost whole of Syrians know that the current situation in Syria is due to three evil region countries and after them USA UK and the Zions. See what has happened in Lybia after regime change.(I don't like Ghazafi). If Western countries and the devil region countries could change regime in Syria or defeat SAA, Syria had much more worse situation.Because of terrorists, ISIS, Al Nusra and such as these groups, strugle and battles for power... Just Imagine that Iran did not help Syria, very black situation would occur in Syria.

The wars for power would happen, ISIS genocided Syrian people infinitely, terrorists would convert Syria to a blood bath, Outsider countries would battle in Syria for power, directly or by their proxies Syria was totally defenceless against Zionists and... Real disaster! Iran and Russia did very good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Actually, it's rebels who are loved by Israel, taking them to hospital and every once in a while, acting as their air force and bombing targets in Syria. Yep, that's Israel.
> 
> Leave that source, tell me now: Is SAA fighting with ISIS now or not?
> 
> Also, why aren't 'moderate' rebels attacking IS positions right beside them in northern Aleppo? I know the reason, because they are allies (your logic).


There is an upcoming VICE documentary, showing how Israel treats everyone crossing into the Golan. Regime fighters, rebels, and civilians alike.
As predicted, you completely ignored the source, and just took the small # of attacks at daesh and said that the regime are the main fighters against them, which is completely false. And the opposition is in constant fighting with daesh in northern Aleppo. When the opposition attacked Nubl and Zahraa, daesh helped their regime buddies and attacked the rebel held city of Mare. Meanwhile, the "front" between daesh and the Army that is right next to Shiekh Najjar is silent.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Map of the current situation in Halab (Aleppo):










A refugee, an amputee, a martyr's mother and a frontline fighter are asked if the revolution is dead or not.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile, Assad's glorious army have killed 200,000. Yeah, you're on the morally correct side I'm sure.


from that number roughly a half is government casualties in this fucking conflict.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> from that number roughly a half is government casualties in this fucking conflict.


No, the number of actual casualties is 300,000. Assad killed 100k revolutionaries, and 100k civilians. He lost 100k too.

Your attempt at making civilian casualties just a number is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Mosamania said:


> The foreign terrorists in Syria must be stopped dead int heir tracks, the real Syrian army will prevail over the Iranian backed foreign terrorists running smock in Syria.


Yawn.



rmi5 said:


> Bro, spare Safavids from historical Arab-Persian fights


seyed I missed u.



Dr.Thrax said:


> No, the number of actual casualties is 300,000. Assad killed 100k revolutionaries, and 100k civilians. He lost 100k too.
> 
> Your attempt at making civilian casualties just a number is bad and you should feel bad.


it seems you have been studying hard and have had little time to take a look at what has happened in Syria?
Are you really a Syrian?


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> seyed I missed u.


me too, mawali.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad killed 100k revolutionaries,


to be correct terrorist scums.



rmi5 said:


> me too, mawali.


lol. better than a genetic shame for a panturk.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> it seems you have been studying hard and have had little time to take a look at what has happened in Syria?
> Are you really a Syrian?


For the last, fucking, time. I am Syrian.
Your Iranian government was the same government that has been supporting the slaughter of my people. So I know plenty about Syria, certainly more than an Iranian like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> to be correct terrorist scums.
> 
> 
> lol. better than a genetic shame for a panturk.


Does mawali come from Mawaal, my mawali? 



Dr.Thrax said:


> For the last, fucking, time. I am Syrian.
> Your Iranian government was the same government that has been supporting the slaughter of my people. So I know plenty about Syria, certainly more than an Iranian like you.


He is an asshole. Don't bother yourself with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Does mawali come from Mawaal, my mawali?


I don't know, at least I know where u came from. Seeyed hahhahahahha



Dr.Thrax said:


> Your Iranian government was the same government that has been supporting the slaughter of my people. So I know plenty about Syria, certainly more than an Iranian like you.


Do you know where Deir ez-Zur or Raqa is? it seams your knowledge of Syria is basic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> I don't know, at least I know where u came from. Seeyed hahhahahahha
> Do you know where Deir ez-Zur or Raqa is? it seams your knowledge of Syria is basic.


You hadn't even saw any of my posts most likely. And I know where those cities are. Both are on the Euphrates River. But do you know where Marra't al-Numan is? Kafranbel? Shikeh Miskeen? Nawa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> He is an asshole. Don't bother yourself with him


khayemal ham ke hasti.



Dr.Thrax said:


> But do you know where Marra't al-Numan is? Kafranbel? Shikeh Miskeen? Nawa?


yes all of them. 2 in edlib and 2 in daraa province. unfortunately in JN hands.

go thank God you are not in Syria. otherwise you are a good canon fodder for Islamist cannibals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> I don't know, at least I know where u came from. Seeyed hahhahahahha


I know were you came from, chaah e khalaa 


dhul-aktaf said:


> khayemal ham ke hasti.


 mage asshole nisti? 

PS. let's not derail the thread


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> oon ke marbut be ajdadete seyed, kosmaghze khayekhore osmani ke az kir arab oftade,


kollan faghat gaaleh ra baaz mikoni ke sher va ver begi, bachche kouroush? 
Akheh hich kodoumetoun ham ke nadaarid ke man javaabetoun ra bedam, va mesle bozmajjeh mirin post ham ra report mikonin va zer va zour mikonin. va gar na hamchin sourakh haat ra yeki mikardam ke ta ajdaadet ham yaadeshoun bemouneh.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

9 kilometers advance in 40 minutes at al-millah today. good job SAA.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



rmi5 said:


> kollan faghat gaaleh ra baaz mikoni ke sher va ver begi, bachche kouroush?
> Akheh hich kodoumetoun ham ke nadaarid ke man javaabetoun ra bedam, va mesle bozmajjeh mirin post ham ra report mikonin va zer va zour mikonin. va gar na hamchin sourakh haat ra yeki mikardam ke ta ajdaadet ham yaadeshoun bemouneh.


sharmande hal nadashtam bekhoonam.
ama ejalatan kos nagoo. lolololo


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Except they turned what was once a center of learning into a center of listening to hadiths narrated by horses and donkeys.
> Safavids also brought back racism and that's why Iranians think they're better than everyone now.




Shiism started in Hejaz 14 centuries ago , I'm speaking of Al Qadir and the moment prophet rose Ali's hand in his last Haj .

I'm sure you'll find about this event in your sources if its not ommited yet .

So please stop sticking shiism to Safavid dynasty .

You reminded me of the egyptian Sunni historian who tried to reveal the facts about shiism but was screwed by Wahhabis but this sentence did it's job in history :

هذه ذنب تاریخ

If I'm not wrong , it should mean this is the sin of history

So , find another way to attack shias , Safavids can not fool people here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Shiism started in Hejaz 14 centuries ago , I'm speaking of Al Qadir and the moment prophet rose Ali's hand in his last Haj .
> 
> I'm sure you'll find about this event in your sources if its not ommited yet .
> 
> So please stop sticking shiism to Safavid dynasty .
> 
> You reminded me of the egyptian Sunni historian who tried to reveal the facts about shiism but was screwed by wahhabis but this sentence dud it's jub un history :
> 
> هذه ذنب تاریخ
> 
> If I'm not wrong , it should mean this is the sin of history
> 
> So , find another way to attack shias , Safavids can not fool peple here .


Shiites used to steal people's stuff during the time of the prophet (pbuh).


----------



## Bratva

The SiLent crY said:


> Shiism started in Hejaz 14 centuries ago , I'm speaking of Al Qadir and the moment prophet rose Ali's hand in his last Haj .
> 
> I'm sure you'll find about this event in your sources if its not ommited yet .
> 
> So please stop sticking shiism to Safavid dynasty .
> 
> You reminded me of the egyptian Sunni historian who tried to reveal the facts about shiism but was screwed by wahhabis but this sentence dud it's jub un history :
> 
> هذه ذنب تاریخ
> 
> If I'm not wrong , it should mean this is the sin of history
> 
> So , find another way to attack shias , Safavids can not fool peple here .



Do you even know what incident transpires Prophet (PBUH) declaring Moula to Hazrat Ali (RA) ?

If He (PBUH) had to make Hazrat Ali (RA) the leader Ummah after His death, he would have explicitly said so before his death. !


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shiites used to steal people's stuff during the time of the prophet (pbuh).



It shows what rubbish they are teaching you about Shias, no wonder bunch of religious zealots are fighting for 'democracy' in Syria now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It shows what rubbish they are teaching you about Shias, no wonder bunch of religious zealots are fighting for 'democracy' in Syria now.


Just kidding. There were no Shiites back in the days of the prophet (PBUH), meaning your "religion" has no basis in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Bratva said:


> Do you even know what incident transpires Prophet (PBUH) declaring Moula to Hazrat Ali (RA) ?
> 
> If He (PBUH) had to make Hazrat Ali (RA) the leader Ummah after His death, he would have explicitly said so before his death. !



Al Qadir is the most important example , check Sunni's reliable sources . 

How wouldn't he talk about the future of his ummah when he was serious in the least important things during his lifetime !?

Does it make sense ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just kidding. There were no Shiites back in the days of the prophet (PBUH), meaning your "religion" has no basis in Islam.


Iranians became Shia because Azerbaijani Turks forced them to be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Back to Syria: T-72AV captured by the Islamic Front used against the assault against the Hamidiyah base, now captured by the Islamic Front.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B414-TfCcAAP9UU.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Iranians became Shia because Azerbaijani Turks forced them to be it.


not unexpected from someone brainfucked by kemal teachings.
Do U know how Turks became muslim?


even long before great safavid dynasty there were shia rulers in Iran.
one of the greatest of them is:
Buyid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

they almost subdued Abbasid khalifs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

dhul-aktaf said:


> not unexpected from someone brainfucked by kemal teachings.
> Do U know how Turks became muslim?


Dont drag Atatürk in this, the best that could happen to the shyte hole called ME is a leader like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

atatwolf said:


> Iranians became Shia because Azerbaijani Turks forced them to be it.


Iranians even at time of Abbasids were Shia.

Iranian Azaris have nothing to do with Mongols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Shah Ismail made Farsi people Shia with his Turkic sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

The SiLent crY said:


> Al Qadir is the most important example , check Sunni's reliable sources .
> 
> How wouldn't he talk about the future of his ummah when he was serious in the least important things during his lifetime !?
> 
> Does it make sense ?



Yes I'm talking about AL-Qadir incident. There is a whole incident which lead to the words of Man kuntu Moula Famin Ali Maula. If you bother to check Sunni books, whole incident is written down in it. I guess Shia books must have omitted it


----------



## IRAN 1802

Bratva said:


> Do you even know what incident transpires Prophet (PBUH) declaring Moula to Hazrat Ali (RA) ?
> 
> If He (PBUH) had to make Hazrat Ali (RA) the leader Ummah after His death, he would have explicitly said so before his death. !


He said. Ask Iranian Iraqi Shias or Shias from all over the world. Imam Ali (a.s) is his successor and after him 11 of his grandsons. Not a man who martyred Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) daughter, and u know who I am talking about.



atatwolf said:


> Shah Ismail made Farsi people Shia with his Turkic sword.



Iranian made u guys Muslim, and I don't care about a Mongol like u and remain silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

IRAN 1802 said:


> *He said. Ask Iranian Iraqi Shias or Shias from all over the world. Imam Ali (a.s) is his successor and after him 11 of his grandsons. not a man who martyred Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) daughter and u know who I am talking about.*
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian made u guys Muslim, and I don't care about a Mongol like u and remain silent.



One of the most absurd innovative narration by Shia's, do you think Killing daughter of Prophet (PBUH) right after his death would have gone unpunished? Atleast try to apply some logic on nonsensical narration you like to peddle around so much. . Do tawbah in front of Allah for Slandering and accusing someone of murdering Ahl e bayt and Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) left it upon Muslim Ummah choose their Successor. He didnot explicitly mention any leader for muslim Ummah ! and there is no hard and fast rule in Islam that says Only Ahl e Bayt could lead Ummah. Any sane, capable leader could do it.


----------



## atatwolf

IRAN 1802 said:


> He said. Ask Iranian Iraqi Shias or Shias from all over the world. Imam Ali (a.s) is his successor and after him 11 of his grandsons. not a man who martyred Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) daughter and u know who I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian made u guys Muslim, and I don't care about a Mongol like u and remain silent.


You didn't make Turks Muslim but it is true we took Islam from Persians. But then shah Ismail forced his subjects to become Shia with the sword. Azerbaijani people are responsible for making Farsi Shia with their swords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

atatwolf said:


> You didn't make Turks Muslim but it is true we took Islam from Persians. But then shah Ismail forced his subjects to become Shia with the sword. Azerbaijani people are responsible for making Farsi Shia with their swords.






Bratva said:


> One of the most absurd innovative narration by Shia's, do you think Killing daughter of Prophet (PBUH) right after his death would have gone unpunished? Atleast try to apply some logic on nonsensical narration you like to peddle around so much. . Do tawbah in front of Allah for Slandering and accusing someone of murdering Ahl e bayt and Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) left it upon Muslim Ummah choose their Successor. He didnot explicitly mention any leader for muslim Ummah ! and there is no hard and fast rule in Islam that says Only Ahl e Bayt could lead Ummah. Any sane, capable leader could do it.


There are no better people for Muslims after Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) than Ahlulbayt, so they are leaders of Muslims after Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) demise, Not the people that themselves were Idol worshiper and became Muslims because of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh).

Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) clearly told that Imam Ali (a.s) is my successor many times and the most important of them was in Al Ghadir day.
Think again, successors of Islam should be Ahlulbayt or the people that themselves were idol worshiper.

Btw off toppic, Good night.


----------



## atatwolf

IRAN 1802 said:


> There are no better people for Muslims after Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) than Ahlulbayt, so they are leaders of Muslims after Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) demise, Not the people that themselves were Idol worshiper and became Muslims because of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh).
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) clearly told that Imam Ali (a.s) is my successor many times and the most important of them was in Al Ghadir day.
> Think again, successors of Islam should be Ahlulbayt or the people that themselves were idol worshiper.
> 
> Btw off toppic, Good night.


Azeri should rule again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

IRAN 1802 said:


> There are no better people for Muslims after Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) than Ahlulbayt, so they are leaders of Muslims after Prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) demise, Not the people that themselves were Idol worshiper and became Muslims because of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh).
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) clearly told that Imam Ali (a.s) is my successor many times and the most important of them was in Al Ghadir day.
> *
> Think again, *successors of Islam should be Ahlulbayt or the people that themselves were idol worshiper.*
> 
> Btw off toppic, Good night.



Are you Village idiot? Seems like so. Do you know the meaning of word Moula in Arabic ????? Does it in any way translate to Leader ? and do mention where Prophet (PBUH) said many times Ali (RA) would succeed me?

Like I said to previous dude, I would say to you, Read the whole incident which transpired in Al Ghadir, stop cherry picking things that suit you only !

Leadership of Hazrat Abu Bakr (RA) and hazrat Umar (RA) proved, that besides Ahlul bayt, A capable leader can lead whole muslim Ummah, Being better muslim does is not a complete criteria . Stop using fail logics. Talk on facts.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Bratva said:


> Are you Village idiot? Seems like so. Do you know the meaning of word Moula in Arabic ????? Does it in any way translate to Leader ? and do mention where Prophet (PBUH) said many times Ali (RA) would succeed me?
> 
> Like I said to previous dude, I would say to you, Read the whole incident which transpired in Al Ghadir, stop cherry picking things that suit you only !
> 
> Leadership of Hazrat Abu Bakr (RA) and hazrat Umar (RA) proved, that besides Ahlul bayt, A capable leader can lead whole muslim Ummah, Being better muslim does is not a complete criteria . Stop using fail logics. Talk on facts.


Your level of understanding is low. Read the Biography of Imam Ali (a.s) first Imam of us, specially when he born in Ka'aba.

The First Imam, ‘Ali (as) Ibn Abu Talib | Story of the Holy Ka’aba | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org

Imam Ali (a.s) is successor of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). end of discussion.


----------



## Bratva

IRAN 1802 said:


> Your level of understanding is low. Read the Biography of Imam Ali (a.s) first Imam of us, specially when he born in Ka'aba.
> 
> The First Imam, ‘Ali (as) Ibn Abu Talib | Story of the Holy Ka’aba | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org
> 
> Imam Ali (a.s) is successor of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). end of discussion.



Open Quran and show me where it is said the Ahlul Bayt "MUST" be the rulers of Islamic UMMAH. Unless you are going to reply factually, don't bother to quote this post. I can't stand emotional rants !


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> One of the most absurd innovative narration by Shia's, do you think Killing daughter of Prophet (PBUH) right after his death would have gone unpunished? Atleast try to apply some logic on nonsensical narration you like to peddle around so much. . Do tawbah in front of Allah for Slandering and accusing someone of murdering Ahl e bayt and Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) left it upon Muslim Ummah choose their Successor. He didnot explicitly mention any leader for muslim Ummah ! and there is no hard and fast rule in Islam that says Only Ahl e Bayt could lead Ummah. Any sane, capable leader could do it.



The event is actually written in the most authoritative Sunni books. For instance Sahih-al-Bukhari. It is not something that Shias made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

atatwolf said:


> Shah Ismail made Farsi people Shia with his Turkic sword.



Shah ismail... Iranic ancestors


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Iranians even at time of Abbasids were Shia.
> 
> Iranian Azaris have nothing to do with Mongols.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
Two non-sense sentences which can only come from a brilliant mullah goon 



atatwolf said:


> *Azerbaijani people are responsible for making Farsi Shia with their swords.*



uhh .. we are not proud of that, anymore. We are ready to correct this mistake by paying money to any sunni who wants to convert them back to sunni sect. 
As farsis say "Maal e bad, bikh e rish e saahebesh"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

IRAN 1802 said:


> Establish your prayers, pay the obligatory charity, and obey allah and his messenger. o family of the house, allah only wishes to distance fault from you Ahlulbayt, and to cleanse you, and to purify you abundantly. {33.33}
> 
> Your guide is only allah, his messenger, and the believers; those who establish the prayer, pay their obligatory charity, and bow down (in worship). {5.55}
> 
> Most of Sunni and Shia sources say that this verse is about Imam Ali (a.s).
> 
> 
> Believers, obey allah and obey the messenger, ""and those in authority among you. ""should you dispute about anything refer it to allah and the messenger, if you believe in allah and the last day. that is better and the best interpretation. {4.59}



What is the context of Quran 33:33 ? Like I said, Stop cherry picking. You only make yourself look fool. Here read the context from 33:30-36

Surat Al-'Ahzab [33:30-36] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم

These ayaa's are about Prophet (PBUH) wives which are also part of Ahlul Bayt. Instead of showing your extreme biasness, prejudices and ignorance, do a little more research


O wives of the Prophet, whoever of you should commit a clear immorality - for her the punishment would be doubled two fold, and ever is that, for Allah , easy.

And whoever of you devoutly obeys Allah and His Messenger and does righteousness - We will give her her reward twice; and We have prepared for her a noble provision.

O wives of the Prophet, you are not like anyone among women. If you fear Allah , then do not be soft in speech [to men], lest he in whose heart is disease should covet, but speak with appropriate speech.

And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger. Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.


Your Logic No.1 Fails as these verses doesnot contain divine revelation about Ahlul bayt ruling Muslim Ummah

Your Logic No.2 Fails as well, Verses about Hazrat Ayesha (RA) chastity were also revealed in Surah Noor. Does that stopped Shia's abusing her ? Unless you are going to post references in Arabic language and I dissect their true nature, I won't believe a word about what you say. And for the sake of argument if it is about Hazrat Ali (RA) pious nature, But where does it say IT IS NECESSARY for ISLAMIC Ummah to make HIM THERE LEADER. There is no explicit command that makes Muslim obligatory to Make him leader and It was left upon the other muslims to choose. And about Sunni sources, don't forget to bring sources from Sahaa Sitta books. Thankyou


Your logic No.3: Those who are in authority, do explain to us, In his whole Life time, if Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) ever defined explicitly the people who would be the "people in authority" ?

And before going on further tirade, do think upon a fact, If Abu Bakr (RA), Umar (RA), and Usman (RA) were usurpers, How come muslim flourished under there rules? How come Allah granted victories to muslims who were being ruled by usurpers ? 

If these 3 rulers were usurpers, how come when they died they were poor, How come there sons didn't ruled after them and making a dynasty like Umayyah ? because history shows, The purpose of usurping the power is to gain wealth and rule for hundreds of years. But did Hazrat Abu Bakr, Hazrat Umar and Hazrat Usman (RA) exhibited any qualities of usurper ?



Daneshmand said:


> The event is actually written in the most authoritative Sunni books. For instance Sahih-al-Bukhari. It is not something that Shias made.



There is a book of Hazrat Ali (RA) sayings and narrations in Shia Fiqh, IIRC, I challenge any shia here to prove from there books, if Hazrat Ali (RA) ever accused ABu Bakr, Umar (RA) privately or publicly of Fatima (RA) death or Hazrat Hussain or Hassan (RA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Bratva said:


> What is the context of Quran 33:33 ? Like I said, Stop cherry picking. You only make yourself look fool. Here read the context from 33:30-36
> 
> Surat Al-'Ahzab [33:30-36] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم
> 
> These ayaa's are about Prophet (PBUH) wives which are also part of Ahlul Bayt. Instead of showing your extreme biasness, prejudices and ignorance, do a little more research
> 
> 
> O wives of the Prophet, whoever of you should commit a clear immorality - for her the punishment would be doubled two fold, and ever is that, for Allah , easy.
> 
> And whoever of you devoutly obeys Allah and His Messenger and does righteousness - We will give her her reward twice; and We have prepared for her a noble provision.
> 
> O wives of the Prophet, you are not like anyone among women. If you fear Allah , then do not be soft in speech [to men], lest he in whose heart is disease should covet, but speak with appropriate speech.
> 
> And abide in your houses and do not display yourselves as [was] the display of the former times of ignorance. And establish prayer and give zakah and obey Allah and His Messenger. Allah intends only to remove from you the impurity [of sin], O people of the [Prophet's] household, and to purify you with [extensive] purification.
> 
> 
> Your Logic No.1 Fails these verses contain divine revelation about Ahlul bayt ruling Muslim Ummah
> 
> Your Logic No.2 Fails as well, Verses about Hazrat Ayesha (RA) chastity were also revealed in Surah Noor. Does that stopped Shia's abusing her ? Unless you are going to post references in Arabic language and I dissect their true nature, I won't believe a word about what you say. And for the sake of argument if it is about Hazrat Ali (RA) pious nature, But where does it say IT IS NECESSARY for ISLAMIC Ummah to make HIM THERE LEADER. There is no explicit command that makes Muslim obligatory to Make him leader and It was left upon the other muslims to choose. And about Sunni sources, don't forget to bring sources from Sahaa Sitta books. Thankyou
> 
> 
> Your logic No.3: Those who are in authority, do explain to us, In his whole Life time, if Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) ever defined explicitly the people who would be the "people in authority" ?


Ahlulbayt are prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) wives ????!!!!

Do u know Sahih Bukhari, go read Sahih Bukhari hadithes about Ahlulbayt, Imam Ali (a.s) and 12 Imams as my countryman said.

Do u know who is Ayesha, the Ayesha fought with Imam Ali (a.s).


----------



## Bratva

IRAN 1802 said:


> Ahlulbayt are prophet Muhammad's (pbuh) wives ????!!!!
> 
> Do u know Sahih Bukhari, go read Sahih Bukhari hadithes about Ahlulbayt, Imam Ali (a.s) and 12 Imams as my countryman said.
> 
> Do u know who is Ayesha, the Ayesha fought with Imam Ali (a.s).



Instead of ranting like idiots, I asked about proof which says, Ahulul bayt MUST be the rulers of Muslim UMMAH, which you have failed to show as far as I can see.

And I'm amazed at level of your sectarian bias, that you don't even comprehend the meaning of word Ahlul Bayt and consider Wives of Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) as some aliens.

Tell me Doesn't Prophet married all those women on order of Allah ? and all those women lived with Him, in His house and still they are not Ahlul bayt. Bravo. What an IQ you got !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> Instead of ranting like idiots, I asked about proof which says, Ahulul bayt MUST be the rulers of Muslim UMMAH, which you have failed to show as far as I can see.


Have you read the below Ayat:
إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ (*) وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُون*َ - المائدة - آية 55 - 56*
This Ayat is about Ali R.A as ibn Abbas and many others have stated.



Bratva said:


> There is a book of Hazrat Ali (RA) sayings and narrations in Shia Fiqh, IIRC, I challenge any shia here to prove from there books, if Hazrat Ali (RA) ever accused ABu Bakr, Umar (RA) privately or publicly of Fatima (RA) death or Hazrat Hussain or Hassan (RA).



The book , which I think you have not even heard its name, is نهج البلاغة 
Then try to read hadith al shaqshaqiya from this book


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> Have you read the below Ayat:
> إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ (*) وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُون*َ - المائدة - آية 55 - 56*
> This Ayat is about Ali R.A as ibn Abbas and many others have stated.



I fail to understand,how this verse makes Ahlul bayt the Sole leaders of Muslim Ummah and besides them no one can rule any muslim ?


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> And I'm amazed at level of your sectarian bias, that you don't even comprehend the meaning of word Ahlul Bayt and consider Wives of Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) as some aliens.


Easy ... As prophet himself said, his wives are not necessarily among Ahl ulBayt. Read Ayat Al-tathir, and what prophet said to أم سلمه when she asked if she as his wife is one of ahl-ulbayt or not.


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> Have you read the below Ayat:
> إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ (*) وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُون*َ - المائدة - آية 55 - 56*
> This Ayat is about Ali R.A as ibn Abbas and many others have stated.
> 
> 
> 
> The book , which I think you have not even heard its name, is نهج البلاغة
> Then try to read hadith al shaqshaqiya from this book



Is Nahj Ul Balagh consider Saheeh among Shiah Fiqh ?


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> I fail to understand,how this verse makes Ahlul bayt the Sole leaders of Muslim Ummah and besides them no one can rule any muslim ?


Can you read arabic? if yes, and if you are not secterian, you can understand something from that Ayat.



Bratva said:


> Is Nahj Ul Balagh consider Saheeh among Shiah Fiqh ?



In contrast to Sunnis, shias do not consider any books other than Quran as a sahih book, which this logic makes sense. If you want to know about a hadith, you need to check who has said that, and such technical stuff, which is a more scientific way than just naming some books other than Quran, as Sahih books, and accept whatever they say.


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> Easy ... As prophet himself said, his wives are not necessarily among Ahl ulBayt. Read Ayat Al-tathir, and what prophet said to أم سلمه when she asked if she as his wife is one of ahl-ulbayt or not.



If by Ayat Al tahtir, you mean Surah Al Ahzab ayaah's I qouted them above, do read the whole context instead of singling out single ayaah, and do read ayaah in arabic, so the confusion clears about whom Ayas is speaking about.

I would be grateful if you share the Arabic hadith of Um Salma you are talking about



rmi5 said:


> Can you read arabic? if yes, and if you are not secterian, you can understand something from that Ayat.
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast to Sunnis, shias do not consider any books other than Quran as a sahih book, which this logic makes sense. If you want to know about a hadith, you need to check who has said that, and such technical stuff, which is a more scientific way than just naming some books other than Quran, as Sahih books, and accept whatever they say.



Any verse in Quran which mentions qualities of Momins or Muslims can be construed to be in Praise of Hazrat Ali(RA) or Hazrat Abubbakar(RA) or Hazrat Oman(RA) or Hazrat Usman(RA) or any other sahabi of the time.

I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Dude, I am a busy man, that's why I just named those stuff and did not go into more details. A correct understanding Quran without knowing and reading the history behind it and comments of the prophet, himself, on each ayat is impossible. I suggest you to read that Hadith, because prophet himself says that who are the ones who are included in the context of this Ayat. Fatimah, Ali, Hasan, and Hussain RAs are the Ahl ul bait.



Bratva said:


> If by Ayat Al tahtir, you mean Surah Al Ahzab ayaah's I qouted them above, do read the whole context instead of singling out further ayaah, and do read ayaah in arabic, so the confusion clears about whom Ayas is speaking about.
> 
> I would be grateful if you share the Arabic hadith of Um Salma you are talking about





Bratva said:


> Any verse in Quran which mentions qualities of Momins or Muslims can be construed to be in Praise of Hazrat Ali(RA) or Hazrat Abubbakar(RA) or Hazrat Oman(RA) or Hazrat Usman(RA) or any other sahabi of the time.


Of course not. If an ayat comes from with a history, like most Ayats of Quran and this specific Ayat, it would refer to that specific person, which here it is about Ali RA. Of course it's better for any Mo'men to follow what that person has done, but it does not mean that the Ayat only has a general connotation  That's why I told you that you cannot understand Quran properly, unless you read history behind it as well.


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I am a busy man, that's why I just named those stuff and did not go into more details. A correct understanding Quran without knowing and reading the history behind it and comments of the prophet, himself, on each ayat is impossible.* I suggest you to read that Hadith, because prophet himself says that who are the ones who are included in the context of this Ayat. Fatimah, Ali, Hasan, and Hussain are the Ahl ul bait*.



Like I said, this Ayaat is not a stand alone ayaah in Quran, It's a continuation of previous ayaas, instead of going in to Hadith, reading the Ayaah 30-36 would clear most of misconception what Allah is talking about.

But our debate is about leadership, what we are debating is the attributes of Ahlulbayt


rmi5 said:


> Dude, I am a busy man, that's why I just named those stuff and did not go into more details. A correct understanding Quran without knowing and reading the history behind it and comments of the prophet, himself, on each ayat is impossible. I suggest you to read that Hadith, because prophet himself says that who are the ones who are included in the context of this Ayat. Fatimah, Ali, Hasan, and Hussain RAs are the Ahl ul bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. If an ayat comes from with a history, like most Ayats of Quran and this specific Ayat, it would refer to that specific person, which here it is about Ali RA. Of course it's better for any Mo'men to follow what that person has done, but it does not mean that the Ayat only has a general connotation  That's why I told you that you cannot understand Quran properly, unless you read history behind it as well.



Did I just not tell you to read Ayyahs 30-36? Unless you read them, you would not understand Ayat of Tathir is not a standalone ayaah it is continuation of previous ayyas. Here read them once again and tell me if it looks standalone ayat.

Surat Al-'Ahzab [33:30-36] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم



IRAN 1802 said:


> A narration attributed to 'A'isha reports:
> 
> “ that God's Apostle (may peace be upon him) went out one morning wearing a striped cloak of the black camel's hair that there came Hasan b. 'Ali. He wrapped him under it, then came Husain and he wrapped him under it along with the other one (Hasan). Then came Fatima and he took her under it, then came 'Ali and he also took him under it and then said: God only desires to take away any uncleanliness from you, O people of the household, and purify you (thorough purifying)" ”
> Sunnis tend to view this as Sahih and have included it inSahih Muslim[3]



Dude, for the umpteenth time, Do come up factually ? Where it is mentioned AHLU BAYT LEADERSHIP IS OBLIGATORY FOR MUSLIM UMMAH? When Hazrat Mohammad (PBUH) explicitly mentioned the leaders in Jannah, Was he not explicit and to the point who would be the leader of women and young people in Jannat? So what stopped him from explicitly making Ahlul bayt leadership obligatory for whole muslim ummah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> Like I said, this Ayaat is not a stand alone ayaah in Quran, It's a continuation of previous ayaas, instead of going in to Hadith, reading the Ayaah 30-36 would clear most of misconception what Allah is talking about.
> 
> But our debate is about
> 
> 
> Did I just not tell you to read Ayyahs 30-36? Unless you read them, you would not understand Ayat of Tathir is not a standalone ayaah it is continuation of previous ayyas. Here read them once again and tell me if it looks standalone ayat.
> 
> Surat Al-'Ahzab [33:30-36] - The Noble Qur'an - القرآن الكريم



I have read this surat, many times before, but what is your point?
Try not to read my posts with a heavy bias, and be an independent thinker.


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> I have read this surat, many times before, but what is your point?
> Try not to read my posts with a heavy bias, and be an independent thinker.



Our debate is about leadership being obligatory, not about Ahlul bayt attributes. Ayat of tathir is about Ahlul bayt After life status. Not there Worldly status !


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> Our debate is about leadership being obligatory, not about Ahlul bayt attributes. Ayat of tathir is about Ahlul bayt After life status. Not there Worldly status !





Bratva said:


> Dude, for the umpteenth time, Do came up factually ? Where it is mentioned AHLU BAYT LEADERSHIP IS OBLIGATORY FOR MUSLIM UMMAH?


have you read حديث الثقلين?
It is not just about afterlife 

انی تارک فیکم الثقلین کتاب الله وعترتی ما ان تمسکتم بهما لن تضلوا


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> have you read حديث الثقلين?
> It is not just about afterlife
> 
> انی تارک فیکم الثقلین کتاب الله وعترتی ما ان تمسکتم بهما لن تضلوا



Unless you have read our Sunni explanation as well


----------



## rmi5

Bratva said:


> Unless you have read our Sunni explanation as well


uhh come on. The hadith, itself, has a very strict meaning, unless you want to treat it with heavy bias and apologizing 
ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> There is a book of Hazrat Ali (RA) sayings and narrations in Shia Fiqh, IIRC, I challenge any shia here to prove from there books, if Hazrat Ali (RA) ever accused ABu Bakr, Umar (RA) privately or publicly of Fatima (RA) death or Hazrat Hussain or Hassan (RA).



Your challenge is meaningless and certainly not authoritative in addition being inconsequential. It is a fallacy to demand proof of a historical event from a single book (which is not a book of history by the way, its a book of morals and ethics), specially when you put your premise on such a shaky ground that since the author of that book did not include a matter of his personal life in his book and highlight it then the event did not occur.

As I said, the event has been written in detail in the most authoritative books of Sunnah for instance Sahih-al-Bukhari. Either these Sunnah authors were trying to propagate a lie or the said event did occur. There are only two possibilities here. It is not really complicated to see and decide using reason. If you deny the occurrence, you believe that these noble writers of Sunnah were liars. If you accept then you are basically saying the same thing as Shia say. This is your predicament. Think about it.


----------



## Bratva

rmi5 said:


> uhh come on. The hadith, itself, has a very strict meaning, unless you want to treat it with heavy bias and apologizing
> ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة





What has been the Sunni understanding of the hadith:
>
> "I have left you 2 weighty things; the Book of Allah and my descendents
> ("itrah"). Both of these will not be separated from each other until the
> Day of Judgement."?

The Sunni scholar Muhammad `Abd al-Rahman al-Mubarkufuri says in his
Book Tuhfah al-Ahwadhi bi Sharh al-Tirmidhi for this
hadith (a narration of which is found in Tirmidhi, hadith #3718):

The meaning of sticking to them (i.e. the Prophet's family) is that one should
love them, respect them, act according to their [authentic] narrations, and depend
upon the statements of [the authorized scholars among] them. *All of this does not
negate taking `ilm from other than them* as the Prophet (May Allah bless him and
give him peace) has also said, "My Companions are like guiding stars, whichever
one you follow, you will become rightly guided."

[end quote]

> Does this not justify the Shia position of taking the deen from the Ahlul Bayt?

No, as their position is one of unjust discrimination and our Prophet (May Allah
bless him and give him peace) did not endorse such unjust discrimination. Additionally,
we, personally, would be very sad if Imam Malik or his student Ibn Qasim (none of
whom was part of the Prophet's family) were not allowed to teach and transmit the din
as if it were not for these two people and also Sahnun, this great coherent madh-hab
al-maliki would never have reached us.

Everybody should be given an equal chance and those who are truly gifted will
outshine others by the will and decree of Allah. .

Also, their view is not backed up the actions of Ja`far as-Sadiq on his death bed
as narrated by Ibn Rushd al-Kabir (See entry #9 of the Notes of Sources) - who
specifically appointed a non-descendent (i.e. Malik ibn Anas) as a successor to him.


When we were sitting with the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), he talked about periods of trial (fitnahs), mentioning many of them.

When he mentioned the one when people should stay in their houses, some asked him: Messenger of Allah, what is the trial (fitnah) of staying at home?

He replied: It will be flight and plunder. T*hen will come a test which is pleasant. Its murkiness is due to the fact that it is produced by a man from the people of my house, who will assert that he belongs to me, whereas he does not, for my friends are only the God-fearing. Then the people will unite under a man who will be like a hip-bone on a rib. Then there will be the little black trial which will leave none of this community without giving him a slap, and when people say that it is finished, it will be extended. During it a man will be a believer in the morning and an infidel in the evening, so that the people will be in two camps: the camp of faith which will contain no hypocrisy, and the camp of hypocrisy which will contain no faith. When that happens, expect the Antichrist (Dajjal) that day or the next.*

Book of Trials and Fierce Battles (Kitab Al-Fitan Wa Al-Malahim) - Sunan Abi Dawud - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم) (search hadith 3704)
[{Abu Dawud, al-fitan wa l-malahim, dhikr al-fitan wa dala'iliha hadith #3704}]

What we can learn from this hadith coupled with the first one is that following/imitating
the Prophet's family is conditional on their uprightness.

As for loving and respecting the Prophet's family, the scholars say that one is obliged
to love them even if they are not people of taqwa (as long as they are believers)
[due to the verse:

Say: I do not ask from you any fee (ajran) except for love of
the[/my] close relatives. [{al-Qur'an 42:23}]

Thus, loving the Prophet's household is a wajib duty on us according to the
the vast majority of the mufassirin of this ayah.

Hadith Thaqalayn

On one hand you say, you are a busy man and on other hand, you are refusing to read up sunni explanation and acting all high and mighty 



Daneshmand said:


> Your challenge is meaningless and certainly not authoritative in addition being inconsequential. It is a fallacy to demand proof of a historical event from a single book (which is not a book of history by the way, its a book of morals and ethics), specially when you put your premise on such a shaky ground that since the author of that book did not include a matter of his personal life in his book and highlight it then the event did not occur.
> 
> *As I said, the event has been written in detail in the most authoritative books of Sunnah for instance Sahih-al-Bukhari. Either these Sunnah authors were trying to propagate a lie or the said event did occur. There are only two possibilities here. It is not really complicated to see and decide using reason. If you deny the occurrence, you believe that these noble writers of Sunnah were liars. If you accept then you are basically saying the same thing as Shia say. This is your predicament. Think about it*.



Instead of verbiage, open another thread, quote all the specific hadiths from Saha Sittah about that particular incident and we will debate further on that and do me a favour, read all those ahadith once again before posting, Unless they specifically says, Bibi fatimah was MURDERED by those companions, you have every right to post them, if not, don't bother to engage me on useless semantic debates

P.S. Where Did I deny about the authenticity of those ahadith ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

I have already read some of your scholars view points about this Hadith when I was a child. In contrast to you, I exactly know what they have said, and that's why I said that:


> T*he hadith, itself, has a very strict meaning, unless you want to treat it with heavy bias and apologizing*
> ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة
> 
> 
> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 186


Also, looking into it without bias, simply results to what shiites say. I don't expect you to just ignore your sect of religion because of our 15 minutes discussion, but I do expect it to make you study about the stuff that I mentioned, instead of copy pasting from the first google search link of wiki-apologizer  Without being a free thinker, you will become what this Ayat says:
ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة



Bratva said:


> What has been the Sunni understanding of the hadith:
> >
> > "I have left you 2 weighty things; the Book of Allah and my descendents
> > ("itrah"). Both of these will not be separated from each other until the
> > Day of Judgement."?
> 
> The Sunni scholar Muhammad `Abd al-Rahman al-Mubarkufuri says in his
> Book Tuhfah al-Ahwadhi bi Sharh al-Tirmidhi for this
> hadith (a narration of which is found in Tirmidhi, hadith #3718):
> 
> The meaning of sticking to them (i.e. the Prophet's family) is that one should
> love them, respect them, act according to their [authentic] narrations, and depend
> upon the statements of [the authorized scholars among] them. *All of this does not
> negate taking `ilm from other than them* as the Prophet (May Allah bless him and
> give him peace) has also said, "My Companions are like guiding stars, whichever
> one you follow, you will become rightly guided."
> 
> [end quote]
> 
> > Does this not justify the Shia position of taking the deen from the Ahlul Bayt?
> 
> No, as their position is one of unjust discrimination and our Prophet (May Allah
> bless him and give him peace) did not endorse such unjust discrimination. Additionally,
> we, personally, would be very sad if Imam Malik or his student Ibn Qasim (none of
> whom was part of the Prophet's family) were not allowed to teach and transmit the din
> as if it were not for these two people and also Sahnun, this great coherent madh-hab
> al-maliki would never have reached us.
> 
> Everybody should be given an equal chance and those who are truly gifted will
> outshine others by the will and decree of Allah. .
> 
> Also, their view is not backed up the actions of Ja`far as-Sadiq on his death bed
> as narrated by Ibn Rushd al-Kabir (See entry #9 of the Notes of Sources) - who
> specifically appointed a non-descendent (i.e. Malik ibn Anas) as a successor to him.
> 
> 
> When we were sitting with the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ), he talked about periods of trial (fitnahs), mentioning many of them.
> 
> When he mentioned the one when people should stay in their houses, some asked him: Messenger of Allah, what is the trial (fitnah) of staying at home?
> 
> He replied: It will be flight and plunder. T*hen will come a test which is pleasant. Its murkiness is due to the fact that it is produced by a man from the people of my house, who will assert that he belongs to me, whereas he does not, for my friends are only the God-fearing. Then the people will unite under a man who will be like a hip-bone on a rib. Then there will be the little black trial which will leave none of this community without giving him a slap, and when people say that it is finished, it will be extended. During it a man will be a believer in the morning and an infidel in the evening, so that the people will be in two camps: the camp of faith which will contain no hypocrisy, and the camp of hypocrisy which will contain no faith. When that happens, expect the Antichrist (Dajjal) that day or the next.*
> 
> Book of Trials and Fierce Battles (Kitab Al-Fitan Wa Al-Malahim) - Sunan Abi Dawud - Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم) (search hadith 3704)
> [{Abu Dawud, al-fitan wa l-malahim, dhikr al-fitan wa dala'iliha hadith #3704}]
> 
> What we can learn from this hadith coupled with the first one is that following/imitating
> the Prophet's family is conditional on their uprightness.
> 
> As for loving and respecting the Prophet's family, the scholars say that one is obliged
> to love them even if they are not people of taqwa (as long as they are believers)
> [due to the verse:
> 
> Say: I do not ask from you any fee (ajran) except for love of
> the[/my] close relatives. [{al-Qur'an 42:23}]
> 
> Thus, loving the Prophet's household is a wajib duty on us according to the
> the vast majority of the mufassirin of this ayah.
> 
> Hadith Thaqalayn
> 
> On one hand you say, you are a busy man and on other hand, you are refusing to read up sunni explanation and acting all high and mighty


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> Instead of verbiage, open another thread, quote all the specific hadiths from Saha Sittah about that particular incident and we will debate further on that and do me a favour, read all those ahadith once again before posting, Unless they specifically says, Bibi fatimah was MURDERED by those companions, you have every right to post them, if not, don't bother to engage me on useless semantic debates
> 
> P.S. Where Did I deny about the authenticity of those ahadith ?



So much so for your ability to engage in debate. You are not accepting even Sahih-al-Bukhari, how can I change your mind, even by creating a thread?

There is no cure for ignorance, bigotry and prejudice except knowledge. I referred to a book of yours. You started with name calling and a meaningless challenge. Go and read Sahih-al-Bukhari. Either he was a liar, or not. You decide. It is going to be your personal choice. I can not make that choice for you through creating a thread. It is a choice you have to make for yourself. Either these Sunnah authors were liars or they told the truth. There can be no other possibility.


----------



## Bratva

Daneshmand said:


> *So much so for your ability to engage in debate. You are not accepting even Sahih-al-Bukhari, how can I change your mind, even by creating a thread?*
> 
> There is no cure for ignorance, bigotry and prejudice except knowledge. I referred to a book of yours. You started with name calling and a meaningless challenge. Go and read Sahih-al-Bukhari. Either he was a liar, or not. You decide. It is going to be your personal choice. I can not make that choice for you through creating a thread. It is a choice you have to make for yourself. Either these Sunnah authors were liars or they told the truth. There can be no other possibility.



Where did I say I'm not accepting Sahih Al Bukhari or any of other books narrations? Why are you associating false things to me?



rmi5 said:


> I have already read some of your scholars view points about this Hadith when I was a child. In contrast to you, I exactly know what they have said, and that's why I said that:
> 
> Also, looking into it without bias, simply results to what shiites say. I don't expect you to just ignore your sect of religion because of our 15 minutes discussion, but I do expect it to make you study about the stuff that I mentioned, instead of copy pasting from the first google search link of wiki-apologizer  Without being a free thinker, you will become what this Ayat says:
> ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة



I looked in to it unbiased. All these hadiths and ayaas refered to follow Ahl e bayt in matters of religion. There is no obligation or command that bind whole muslim ummah to be ruled by Ahlul Bayt solely. Imam Jafer Saadiq example is there. They are most exalted and no one object by being ruled by them but to say leadership stays only in house of Prophet (PBUH). For those I just say

ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> Where did I say I'm not accepting Sahih Al Bukhari or any of other books narrations? Why are you associating false things to me?



Buddy, learn to think straight. There is no need to get emotional in a logical debate. 

You said this:



Bratva said:


> One of the most absurd innovative narration by Shia's, do you think Killing daughter of Prophet (PBUH) right after his death would have gone unpunished? Atleast try to apply some logic on nonsensical narration you like to peddle around so much. . Do tawbah in front of Allah for Slandering and accusing someone of murdering Ahl e bayt and Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) left it upon Muslim Ummah choose their Successor. He didnot explicitly mention any leader for muslim Ummah ! and there is no hard and fast rule in Islam that says Only Ahl e Bayt could lead Ummah. Any sane, capable leader could do it.



I raised objection to your "innovation" or rather lie that Shias have made up this. I referred you to Sahih-al-Bukhari. Instead of going and reading it, you are getting emotional and steamy. If you accept Sahih-al-Bukhari, then you also accept that the event did took place and this is not an "innovation" by Shias. If you do not accept Sahih-al-Bukhari, then you will go on and say Shia made up this event. Which is it now? Do you accept or not? Do you think Sahih-al-Bukhari is a lie or truth? Straight forward.


----------



## Bratva

Daneshmand said:


> Buddy, learn to think straight. There is no need to get emotional in a logical debate.
> 
> You said this:
> 
> 
> 
> *I raised objection to your "innovation" or rather lie that Shias have made up this. I referred you to Sahih-al-Bukhari. Instead of going and reading it, you are getting emotional and steamy. If you accept Sahih-al-Bukhari, then you also accept that the event did took place and this is not an "innovation" by Shias. If you do not accept Sahih-al-Bukhari, then you will go on and say Shia made up this event. Which is it now? Do you accept or not? Do you think Sahih-al-Bukhari is a lie or truth? Straight forward*.



So much for logical and straight thinking, I was referring to the part said people Murder or killed Bibi Fatima (RA) which they didnot. It was scuffle which broke out. Unless you accept oue books, then you should accept. Bibi Fatima did made amends with Hazrat Abu bakr (RA) afterwards as mentioned in Bukhair and other Saha Sitta books. Cherry picking some events and ignoring other events where Both parties patched up their conflicts and forgave each other is worst kind of bigotry.

So clear your head, read our Books clearly and thoroughly so that you may understand why I said Innovation Shia created that Said persons killed Bibi Fatima (RA)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Shiekh Bratva and Mulla rmi5 are at it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> So much for logical and straight thinking, I was referring to the part said people Murder or killed Bibi Fatima (RA) which they didnot. It was scuffle which broke out. Unless you accept oue books, then you should accept. Bibi Fatima did made amends with Hazrat Abu bakr (RA) afterwards as mentioned in Bukhair and other Saha Sitta books. Cherry picking some events and ignoring other events where Both parties patched up their conflicts and forgave each other is worst kind of bigotry.



Oh, I see. It is an improvement on your previous position. Now you accept that there was a "scuffle". That it is not something Shias made up, in your words, an "innovation". Then other questions emerge that need answering:

1- What this scuffle was about?
2- Is it ok and acceptable to scuffle with a lady, let alone the daughter of Prophet?
3- Were any punishments meted out to those who brought this scuffle on?
4- How much the lady in question was hurt (from a forensic point of view), did she receive bodily harm and leading up to her death?
5- When a ruler in position of power is forgiven, by a victim, how much we should remain suspicious that either this event did not occur or that it was done under duress?

And many more questions. Do not brush this under the rug. We are talking about the daughter of the Prophet here. Even if a simple lady goes through such a scuffle in any civilized society today, such questions become of utmost importance in a court of law. Why should daughter of the Prophet be any different?


----------



## rmi5

Mosamania said:


> Shiekh Bratva and Mulla rmi5 are at it again.


 OK, don't get angry Mosa. I am no mullah


----------



## Bratva

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, I see. It is an improvement on your previous position. Now you accept that there was a "scuffle". That it is not something Shias made up, in your words, an "innovation". Then other questions emerge that need answering:
> 
> 1- What this scuffle was about?
> 2- Is it ok and acceptable to scuffle with a lady, let alone the daughter of Prophet?
> 3- Were any punishments meted out to those who brought this scuffle on?
> 4- How much the lady in question was hurt (from a forensic point of view), did she receive bodily harm and leading up to her death?
> 5- When a ruler in position of power is forgiven, by a victim, how much we should remain suspicious that either this event did not occur or that it was done under duress?
> 
> And many more questions. Do not brush this under the rug. We are talking about the daughter of the Prophet here. Even if a simple lady goes through such a scuffle in any civilized society today, such questions become of utmost importance in a court of law. Why should daughter of the Prophet be any different?



Open another thread at Social & Current Events . Quote all the relevant hadiths from Six guided books about this particular event. We will then debate. I'm not going to engage your empty accusations which are not backed up with proper chain of narrations and do One favour post both arabic ad english translations and this is not a thread to discuss this event . I will gladly answer all your 5 points then.



Mosamania said:


> Shiekh Bratva and Mulla rmi5 are at it again.



I'm liberal bro.  though when I see historical inaccuracies, I tend to correct them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> Open another thread at Social & Current Events . Quote all the relevant hadiths from Six guided books about this particular event. We will then debate. I'm not going to engage your empty accusations which are not backed up with proper chain of narrations and do One favour post both arabic ad english translations and this not a thread to discuss this event . I will gladly answer all your 5 points then.



Dear, I told you above. It is a choice for YOU and YOU alone to make. I can not make this choice for you through creation of a mere thread. I referred to your own sources. You are refusing to read them and you are refusing to think about it. I can not help you even if I created a thread. I am clear on this. The question is are you? honestly? Can you honestly turn your heart towards God and say that you are clear about the points I raised. It is your predicament, not mine.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrians in the besieged Eastern Ghouta demand that the siege be broken for humanitarian reasons, Assad will as always keep the civilians dying as long as he sits in his chair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> OK, don't get angry Mosa. I am no mullah



I just have a natural aversion to religious based conversations. I try to keep my posts and my mentality based around real and actual things as much as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> I just have a natural aversion to religious based conversations. I try to keep my posts and my mentality based around real and actual things as much as I can.



Though the root cause of conflict is based on the same religious contentions we are facing from last 1300 years


----------



## Mosamania

Bratva said:


> Though the root cause of conflict is based on the same religious contentions we are facing from last 1300 years



Actually no, it has always been a political struggle, this current Sunni-Shia quagmire is just a result of Saudi and Iranian rivalry over who controls the middle eastern market. Each have a fledgling industrial power that needs customers, each have plans to link their supplies to Europe and all of it goes through Syria. 

From rail way to pipelines. Heads of governments are rarely so stupid to be motivated by religion, however they are smart enough to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Moderate Shabihas


----------



## Mosamania

ebray said:


> Moderate Shabihas
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175814
> View attachment 175817
> View attachment 175818



All those steroids take from something you know. These Shabiha we can't really claim they raped anyone, can a tooth pick really be fearsome? 

But as I said before, this is all just air muscle, they look beefy but since it is so clearly steroid induced the muscle fibers are not as rightly knitted together as if natural working out results in. So the muscle fiber network mutkiplier is less of a factor. 

Also you can see what I mean by the deformed bicep of the one making that stupid flex. In a fight I would bet actually on a thinner fellow who has a more tighter muscle mesh than those guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> Moderate Shabihas
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175814
> View attachment 175817
> View attachment 175818


It's all synthol implants. It's like plastic surgery.


----------



## Frogman

Mosamania said:


> All those steroids take from something you know. These Shabiha we can't really claim they raped anyone, can a tooth pick really be fearsome?
> 
> But as I said before, this is all just air muscle, they look beefy but since it is so clearly steroid induced the muscle fibers are not as rightly knitted together as if natural working out results in. So the muscle fiber network mutkiplier is less of a factor.
> 
> Also you can see what I mean by the deformed bicep of the one making that stupid flex. In a fight I would bet actually on a thinner fellow who has a more tighter muscle mesh than those guys.



Synthol 

The Abuse Of Synthol In Bodybuilding | Natty Or NOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Apparently rebels took Wadi Deif. If they take also Hamidia that will be a major blow for Assad.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrians in the besieged Eastern Ghouta demand that the siege be broken for humanitarian reasons, Assad will as always keep the civilians dying as long as he sits in his chair.


Civilians can already get out, of course unarmed ones indeed. You can't have armed gangs running around and also asking for lifting the siege.

If it's justified to put to towns of Nubl and Ahra under siege for 2.5 years, then it's totally justified To put those in Eastern Ghouta under siege unless they give up their arms.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Civilians can already get out, of course unarmed ones indeed. You can't have armed gangs running around and also asking for lifting the siege.
> 
> If it's justified to put to towns of Nubl and Ahra under siege for 2.5 years, then it's totally justified To put those in Eastern Ghouta under siege unless they give up their arms.


Except the rebels are following the Islamic code of not cutting off water - something that most Muslims would be doing. They allow water and food in. Anyways, Nubl and Zahraa are right next to Rojava, so they can get plenty of help from there, even if the rebels had not done that.
Anyways, Hamidiyah base as I said before was taken by the rebels. Now according to many reports + videos that Wadi ad-Deif is ours now. There goes Assad's largest fuel storage.
Some T-62's captured at Hamidiyah base:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Apparently rebels took Wadi Deif. If they take also Hamidia that will be a major blow for Assad.


You have been singing the same song for the past three years...Don't you think is time to realize that Syria is a tough cookie to crack and *ASSAD* is still there and will be there no matter what Israel and the Arabs sellout state do...Assad is not a wart that can be removed. He is Syria!


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> You have been singing the same song for the past three years...Don't you think is time to realize that Syria is a tough cookie to crack and *ASSAD* is still there and will be there no matter what Israel and the Arabs sellout state do...Assad is not a wart that can be removed. He is Syria!


Everything I said turned to be correct.

Anyway Hamidia fall is confirmed. Dark green - regime loses in past 2 days:


----------



## Tacticool

500 said:


> Everything I said turned to be correct.
> 
> Anyway Hamidia fall is confirmed. Dark green - regime loses in past 2 days:


Is the red area only left in whole Idlib in SAA control?


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Everything I said turned to be correct.
> 
> Anyway Hamidia fall is confirmed. Dark green - regime loses in past 2 days:


You were predicting his falls 2 years ago and he is still there..that's my point..Even your Jordanian friend who was glued to every words you wrote, quit counting counting supposedly destroyed syrian tanks... don't you think it is time to change pen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> You were predicting his falls 2 years ago and he is still there..that's my point..Even your Jordanian friend who was glued to every words you wrote, quit counting counting supposedly destroyed syrian tanks... don't you think it is time to change pen ?


I never said he is going to fall soon, quite on contrary.



Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Is the red area only left in whole Idlib in SAA control?


THere is also Idlib itself and corridor to it through Ariha.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> THere is also Idlib itself and corridor to it through Ariha.


and a new emirate for Nusra that is ideal for Zionist interests. 
but soon their TOW warehouses will be empty.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm hits a Shilka in Agob Hill, Aleppo.






Rebel TOW attacks in Maarat al Numan.






















Btw IS advancing against YPG in Jazaa, Hasakah Region. Meanwhile YPG is deporting Arabs from the territory they control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000

500 said:


> Apparently rebels took Wadi Deif. If they take also Hamidia that will be a major blow for Assad.



lool You are an Israeli girl supporting crazy islamist terrorists/ISIS/Al nusra? lool this is new to me. 'rebel freedom fighters alias jihadist scums which even ourgovernments in the West/U.S have now foresaken after discovering what type of animal/nuts they were supporting. Still an Israeli of all people is cheering for them? Wonder shall never end on PDF.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Except the rebels are following the Islamic code of not cutting off water - something that most Muslims would be doing. They allow water and food in. Anyways, Nubl and Zahraa are right next to Rojava, so they can get plenty of help from there, even if the rebels had not done that.
> Anyways, Hamidiyah base as I said before was taken by the rebels. Now according to many reports + videos that Wadi ad-Deif is ours now. There goes Assad's largest fuel storage.
> Some T-62's captured at Hamidiyah base:



lool Are you a 'Syrian rebel freedom/demoracy fighter; supporter as well bro? Guess you and Osrael are on the same page then.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

mike2000 said:


> lool You are an Israeli girl supporting crazy islamist terrorists/ISIS/Al nusra? lool this is new to me. 'rebel freedom fighters alias jihadist scums which even ourgovernments in the West/U.S have now foresaken after discovering what type of animal/nuts they were supporting. Still an Israeli of all people is cheering for them? Wonder shall never end on PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> lool Are you a 'Syrian rebel freedom/demoracy fighter; supporter as well bro? Guess you and Osrael are on the same page then.


Here we go again. Claiming I'm a Zionist and not Syrian. Like a guy from the UK has any more credentials to talk about Syria than a guy who lived in Aleppo half his life...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Here we go again. Claiming I'm a Zionist and not Syrian. Like a guy from the UK has any more credentials to talk about Syria than a guy who lived in Aleppo half his life...




You say you lived in Aleppo for half your life yet you are afraid of ISIS


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> You say you lived in Aleppo for half your life yet you are afraid of ISIS


And how is that funny? ISIS could kill half my family. But obviously, you'd find that entertaining, since all people who oppose an oppressive government must die in your view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> And how is that funny? ISIS could kill half my family. But obviously, you'd find that entertaining, since all people who oppose an oppressive government must die in your view.




Syria government is one of the least oppressive on the planet. Assad is mannered, soft talking, eye doctor. Syria is pretty much a secular western country.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syria government is one of the least oppressive on the planet. Assad is mannered, soft talking, eye doctor.


Yeah sure. Have you lived in Syria? If not, then you have no right to speak about this as if you speak from experience, which you clearly don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure. Have you lived in Syria? If not, then you have no right to speak about this as if you speak from experience, which you clearly don't.




I'm Chinese, not Syrian. Doesn't mean I'm stupid. Sunnis in Syria can drink beer, watch ****, go to bars. Western country.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> I'm Chinese, not Syrian. Doesn't mean I'm stupid.


Since when did I ever say that if you're not Syrian you're stupid? You're still stupid for supporting Assad and inferring that though.



Superboy said:


> I'm Chinese, not Syrian. Doesn't mean I'm stupid. Sunnis in Syria can drink beer, watch ****, go to bars. Western country.


They can, doesn't mean they will. And it definitely not a western country. Alawites ironically are the most westernized, even though they claim to hate the west and it's culture. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

FSA Southern Front unveil a plan for a post-Assad Syria:
The Free Syrian Army – Southern Front: Transitional Phase | المكتب الإعلامي لقوى الثورة السورية


----------



## 500

Inside Wadi Daif base:





A brief history of Wadi Daif & Hamidiya:

28 Jul 2012 - rebels take West and Center of Maarat al Numan.
8 October 2012 - rebels take East of Maarat al Numan and encircle Wadi Daif and Hamidiya.
14 April 2013 - loyalists capture Babuline and reopen supplies to Wadi Daif and Hamidiya
23 March 2014 - rebels capture Nimr camp north to Khan Sheikhun. Loyalists around Maarat Al Numan are blocked once again.
26 May 2014 - rebels captute Khazanat and Salam bases, complete Khan Sheikhun battle.
14-15 December 2014 - rebels capture Wadi Daif and Hamidiya.

-------------------------

Pro-regime source: 1000 men and 12 tanks fled from Hamidia and Wadi Deif to Hama. 40 Dead and missing.

‫تجاوز عدد الأبطال الواصلين من معسكري... - Masyaf Al-Assad News Network | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

The Al-Nusra Front's Success in Syria is Shadowed by Their Casualties
By Leith Fadel on December 16, 2014 Middle East
As the Syrian Opposition applauds the success of the Al-Nusra Front (Jabhat Al-Nusra) offensives at the Ma’arat Al-Nu’man District (Idlib Governorate) and in western Dara’a, their achievements have become overshadowed by their significant loss of armed personnel. The morbid reality of these victories that the Al-Nusra Front boasts is quite concerning for the Al-Qaeda linked organization because they are losing more men than they can recruit in a short period of time.

On Monday morning, the Al-Nusra Front was able to finally capture Wadi Al-Deif after a 2 year long siege that required them to disregard their losses in order to make a significant push into the base. The Al-Nusra Front reportedly confirmed that they suffered 63 casualties in the fight for Wadi Al-Deif, but what they failed to mention was that these 63 casualties were a result of 36 hours of intense firefights.

Further adding to their plight, the Al-Nusra Front was forced to withdraw from the Al-Zahra Quarter in west Aleppo after suffering significantly high casualties in a matter of 3 days due to shelling and firefights that engulfed this area. Over 80 Al-Nusra Front militants were killed in those 3 days and a large number of armed personnel were reportedly wounded; this left them no choice but to withdraw from the Air Force Intelligence building’s vicinity.

Also in the Aleppo Governorate, the Al-Nusra Front has besieged the 2 predominately Shi’i populated villages of Al-Zahra and Nubl, failing to breach Hezbollah and the National Defense Forces (NDF) defenses on more than one occasion. Last week, after losing over 100 fighters in southern Nubl, the Al-Nusra Front withdrew from the southern perimeter of the village, abandoning their positions at the recently captured factories. The Al-Nusra Front is still unable to break into the 2 villages; however, this has not deterred them from spending countless lives trying to capture them.

Identified Al-Nusra Front fighters killed around Syria:

1. Mustafa ‘Ali Salloum (Wadi Al-Deif)
2. Ibrahim Ahmad Weeshou (Al-Zahra)
3. “Abu Yasseen Al-Binnishi (Wadi Al-Deif)
4. Hassan Mohammad Al-Hussein (Wadi Al-Deif)
5. Zakaria Kiraz (Wadi Al-Deif)
6. Unidentified (Al-Wa’er)
7. “Abu Mahmoud Al-Hamwi” (Wadi Al-Deif)
8. “Abu ‘Ammar Al-Jazrawi” (Saudi killed at Wadi Al-Deif)
9. Mubaarak Al-Rasheedi (Saudi killed at Wadi Al-Deif)
10. Mustafa Ahmad Al-Qadour (Wadi Al-Deif)
11. Mustafa Jabaani (Wadi Al-Deif)
12. ‘Abdou Talaal Al-‘Abdel-Kareem (Wadi Al-Deif)
13. ‘Alaa Qadour (Wadi Al-Deif)
14. ‘Abdel-‘Aleem Al-Uzbeki (Uzbek killed at Al-Zahra)
15. “Abu Mohammad Al-‘Uzbeki (Uzbek killed at Al-Zahra)
16. Yousif Al-Mohaajar Al-‘Uzbeki (Uzbek killed at Al-Zahra)
17. Islaam Al-‘Uzbeki (Uzbek killed at Zahra)
18. “Abu Dujaana Al-‘Uzbeki” (Uzbek killed at Al-Zahra)
19. Mohammad Kour ‘Umar (Al-‘Amariyya)
20. Marwan Khalif (Nubl)
21. Mohammad ‘Abdullah Al-Za’abi (Sheikh Miskeen)
22. ‘Imran ‘Abdel-Sattar Al-Bash (Sheikh Miskeen)
23. Mohammad Al-Shamer (Wadi Al-Deif)
24. Khaled Khalouf Al-Bass (Khan Sheikhoun)
25. Anas Mustafa Qaidou (Al-Zahra)
26. Ahmad Hussein Al-Dagheem (Khan Sheikhoun)
27. Khaled Abu Khataab (Nubl)
28. Hussein ‘Ibrahim Kharfaan (Al-Zahra)
29. Khaled Talaal Al-Qandi (Sheikh Miskeen)
30. ‘Abdou Al-Talaal (Khan Sheikhoun)
31. ‘Abdel-Razaaq ‘Adnaan Khadi (Khan Sheikhoun)
32. Bashaar Mohammad Al-Hareeri (Khan Sheikhoun)
33. Yousif Hanouri (Handarat)
34. Yousif Sa’eed Mansour (Handarat)
35. Haidar Al-Waleed (Khan Sheikhoun)
36. Mohammad Saa’eh ‘Ibrahim (Khan Sheikhoun)
37. Raami ‘Aldaani (Khan Sheikhoun)
38. Ahmad Mohammad Al-‘Isma’aeel (Sheikh Miskeen)
39. Ahmad Al-Kanjou (Khan Sheikhoun)
40. Seif Al-Haqq Al-Hamwi (Handarat)
41. Nawaaf Al-Turki (Iraqi killed at Khan Sheikhoun)
42. Khaled Badr Al-‘Abdi (Iraqi killed at Khan Sheikhoun)
43. Ashraf ‘Ibrahim Qaytaaz (Khan Sheikhoun)
44. ‘Abdel Al-Kareem Al-‘Awad (Sheikh Miskeen)
45. Mahmoud Khaleel Madour (Handarat)
46. Mohammad Al-Khateeb (Handarat)
47. Mobhi Mokheebar (Handarat)
48. Ahmad Mohammad Sarraj ‘Ali (Al-Zahra)
49. Zakaria Ahmad Barakaat (Al-Zahra)
50. “Abu Mujahid Al-Teebaani” (Khan Sheikhoun)
51. “Abu Mouti Al-Halfaawi” (Khan Sheikhoun)
52. “Abu Hussaam Saqour” (Khan Sheikhoun)
53. ‘Issa Al-Sheeshaani (Chechen killed at Khan Sheikhoun)
54. “Abu Al-Qa’aqa’a Qala’yy” (Khan Sheikhoun)
55. Ahmad Hanouri (Handarat)
56. Mohammad Hanouri (Handarat)
57. ‘Abdel-Khalaaq Deeri (Handarat)
58. Ahmad ‘Abdel-Qader Hanouri (Handarat)
59. Mahmoud ‘Abdel-Mana’am Hanouri (Handarat)
60. Ahmad Al-Sawaa Abu Suleiman (Handarat)
61. Mohammad Ziad Al-Nasseraat (Sheikh Miskeen)
62. Diab Mohammad Al-Najjar (Handarat)
63. Mustafa Mirza (Jabal Al-Akrad)
64. Mohammad Yousef Al-Sa’adi (Sheikh Miskeen)


----------



## atatwolf

Assad's back is against the wall. His days are numbered now. No way he can save his arse now. I hope he doesn't put a bullet in his head and the rebels catch him alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Assad's back is against the wall. His days are numbered now. No way he can save his arse now. I hope he doesn't put a bullet in his head and the rebels catch him alive.



Aren't you tired of saying that for 3 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Aren't you tired of saying that for 3 years?


Nothing got disproven during three years 

Only thing Iran did was extend the bloodshed by backing up the dictator mass murderer 

Probably after this Iran is next.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dhul-aktaf

atatwolf said:


> Assad's back is against the wall. His days are numbered now. No way he can save his arse now. I hope he doesn't put a bullet in his head and the rebels catch him alive.


Assad's back is against the rebels ready to shit on them.


----------



## Superboy

Is Syria even paying its soldiers to fight war? Or are all of them NDF volunteers?


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Pro-regime source: 1000 men and 12 tanks fled from Hamidia and Wadi Deif to Hama. 40 Dead and missing.
> 
> ‫تجاوز عدد الأبطال الواصلين من معسكري... - Masyaf Al-Assad News Network | Facebook‬


The escaped armor:













Superboy said:


> Is Syria even paying its soldiers to fight war? Or are all of them NDF volunteers?


SAA are drafted. NDF are payed.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> SAA are drafted. NDF are payed.




Syria has economy to pay NDF?


----------



## al-Hasani

Superboy said:


> Syria has economy to pay NDF?



When you are living on foreign welfare you have at least a few cents here and there. For the time being at least….. I wonder if Al-Assad will escape abroad if the situations becomes too tense or if he will end like Gaddafi? Ultimately either one of those two options will be present and there will be no escaping for him and his regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

atatwolf said:


> Nothing got disproven during three years
> 
> Only thing Iran did was extend the bloodshed by backing up the dictator mass murderer
> 
> Probably after this Iran is next.


Who will attack Iran?


----------



## Hussein

IRAN 1802 said:


> Who will attack Iran?


a legion of salafis LOL
yeah sure they still can go on with beheading people and killing innocent people... they are very good at this job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Rif Dimashq: 2 Al-Nusra Front Leaders Killed in the Qalamoun Mountains
The Al-Nusra Front (Jabhat Al-Nusra) suffered a major setback on Tuesday morning, when 2 prominent field commanders in the Qalamoun Mountains were killed by the National Defense Forces (NDF) during an operation in the village of Jayroud. According to a military source, Mamoun Shakra and “Abu Baha’ Al-Danaf” (ID pending), were identified as the Al-Nusra Front field commanders killed by the NDF in Jayroud.

The Syrian Arab Army’s 105th Brigade of the Republican Guard is now in control of 85% of Jobar after capturing the East District inside the city last week. The 105th Brigade is still concentrated on capturing the Al-Manasheer (Sawmill) Roundabout, Jobar Industrial School, and Parliament Square; these 3 areas are the remaining strongholds inside the city that Jaysh Al-Islam (Army of Islam) still asserts control over.

At Khan Al-Sheih, the SAA carried out a number of raids near the Liquor Factory, killing a number of militants and capturing a large cache of weapons from the Islamic Front in the process. Heavy firefights have been reported from this area in the West Ghouta, as both forces continue to exchange gunfire and artillery shells in order to take control of this imperative city.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Hussein said:


> a legion of salafis LOL
> yeah sure they still can go on with beheading people and killing innocent people... they are very good at this job.


Iran will burn Turkey into 100 parts of burned lands if Turkey operate Wahhabis/Salafis against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Superboy said:


> Syria has economy to pay NDF?


Egypt has economy to pay soldiers?


----------



## Hussein

IRAN 1802 said:


> Iran will burn Turkey into 100 parts of burned lands if Turkey operate Wahhabis/Salafis against Iran.


Turks are not our ennemis and they are not sponsoring salafis sick guys
We should work with them against the sick PKK and finish them totally
both our countries should be more cooperative but it is a long way now with the stupid mistakes about Syria from both sides

and they are very welcome to go India to create their land there
kurds are not the original people of these lands. they have no more authority on these lands than anyone in the region. but sadly nazi like behavior is fashioned nowadays


----------



## IRAN 1802

Hussein said:


> Turks are not our ennemis and they are not sponsoring salafis sick guys
> We should work with them against the sick PKK and finish them totally
> both our countries should be more cooperative but it is a long way now with the stupid mistakes about Syria from both sides
> 
> and they are very welcome to go India to create their land there
> kurds are not the original people of these lands. they have no more authority on these lands than anyone in the region. but sadly nazi like behavior is fashioned nowadays


They are thinking about creating Ottaman Empire.

Have u read their posts in Turkish section?

I am not against Turks, but I think Kurds have more right to live in their lands than Turks. Turks have have come from East and middle of Asia.

And if u ask me which one do u like more? I will answer u Kurds. Because Turks are so arrogant and also two faced.


----------



## atatwolf

IRAN 1802 said:


> Who will attack Iran?


You already know  

Plus Iran is only 45% Ethnic Farsi

Somewhere in time Iran needs to be knocked out to stop the nuclear program and to start an era of peace in the mid-east


----------



## mike2000

atatwolf said:


> Assad's back is against the wall. His days are numbered now. No way he can save his arse now. I hope he doesn't put a bullet in his head and the rebels catch him alive.



hmmmmmmm......bros i have bee4n hearing this for years now, if anything its even getting better for Assad, as our governemnts keep bombing/targeting Islamist scums called ISIS/Al nusra and other so called freedom fighters/democracy jihadist.
To be honest, im shocked to see people still saying such wishful thinking. By the way, i think Turkey better watch its back, since ISIS and other islamist terrorist groups are a greater danger than anything Assad poses to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

mike2000 said:


> hmmmmmmm......bros i have bee4n hearing this for years now, if anything its even getting better for Assad, as our governemnts keep bombing/targeting Islamist scums called ISIS/Al nusra and other so called freedom fighters/democracy jihadist.
> To be honest, im shocked to see people still saying such wishful thinking. By the way, i think Turkey better watch its back, since ISIS and other islamist terrorist groups are a greater danger than anything Assad poses to them.




Why would ISIS pose a danger to Turkey? ISIS and Turkey are both Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/16/w...-bases-in-syria-fall-to-rebels.html?ref=world

BEIRUT, Lebanon — Two important Syrian military bases in Idlib Province, under rebel siege for two years, fell on Monday to insurgents led by the Nusra Front, the Islamist militant group aligned with Al Qaeda, fighters and activist groups monitoring the conflict reported.

The Nusra fighters appeared to have achieved the victory partly by using American TOW antitank missiles they had captured from more moderate antigovernment fighters backed by the United States, another sign that those fighters are struggling to regain the initiative from extremist groups. 

In what seemed like a significant strategic loss for Syria’s military, its soldiers abandoned the bases in the country’s northwest, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh, after intense fighting that began Sunday morning. Activists said the attackers had seized 13 checkpoints around Wadi Deif and seven around Hamidiyeh, and by early Monday afternoon they had control of both bases.

According to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a group that monitors the fighting through a network of contacts on the ground, the Nusra-led attackers captured at least 15 Syrian soldiers. It said at least 31 soldiers and 12 insurgents had been killed in the assaults.

The two bases are important because they sit on a major highway linking the cities of Aleppo, Idlib and Damascus, the capital. If insurgents hold the bases, they could gain an opportunity to interfere with the Syrian military’s ability to supply and reinforce the forces that have been trying to retake Aleppo. The besieged city once was Syria’s commercial center but has been ravaged by the war.

The rebels also now could try to choke off supplies to Idlib, one of the few places in the province still under government control.

The Nusra Front has emerged as a powerful force in Idlib, intimidating not only Syrian government forces but also rebel factions that do not share its radical Islamic ideology. Last month Nusra militants routed comparatively moderate fighters of the Syrian Revolutionaries Front, one of the recipients of American weapons, including the precision TOW missiles. The missiles can blast through tanks and other armored weapons.

Photographs posted on Twitter by Nusra fighters in their takeover of the two bases included images of TOW missiles. Yasser Abdullatif, a spokesman for the Islamic Front, a coalition aligned with Nusra, said in a telephone interview that they had been seized from the vanquished Syrian Revolutionaries Front.

“The TOWS that were used in this battle were from the Americans,” he said.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Who will attack Iran? Syria of course. You think the Syrian people wont want Justice? Justice will be served on a large plate. Iran will be destroyed. Hezbollah won't save you because Lebanon is next after Syria. We want Justice for the Syrians abused by Lebanon and Hezbollah. Iraq won't save you because, well, it's Iraq. And don't think Russia will come to save you, because Russia is going bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mike2000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Here we go again. Claiming I'm a Zionist and not Syrian. Like a guy from the UK has any more credentials to talk about Syria than a guy who lived in Aleppo half his life...



LOOOL I never claimed you were a zionist bro. Did you read my comment correctly?
I simply made an observation/remark, since some Israeli beautiful emmeber here seems to be cheering for the so called 'Free Syrain Army' alias jihadists, just like you seem to be doing. 
Moreover you dont have to be from a country to know everything about it, so your claim to the contrary is wrong, Im british born and bred(though of french orgiin), but that doesnt means i now everything about Britain or France for that matter than any other person out there who isn't British/French. lool There are people who know more about Britain than i myself do, even thoughj they might never have lived here.

Even more so, the so called revolution(more like regression.lol) in Syria (just like Libya) is a huge sham. If you still believe these terrorist heart eating/beheading 'freedom/democracy' fighterslol backed by the most tyranical regimes/monarchies in the region(i.e Saudi Arabia and its samller pets Qatar and other guld countries.lol who all make Syria look like a model democracy) are fighting for the great good/freedom of the Syrian people , then i must say you are quite naive bro. Some syrians who initially took to the streets having some genuine greviances just like almost all countries in the middle east/Arab world for that matter, might have had good intentions, but the situation quickly changed as some foreign groups/powers made use of this situation to interfere/interven for their own interests. So this was never a revolution to begin with, its a geo political war, in whcih you are simply the battleground, cannon fodder. It might sound harsh, but its true. If you keep claiming there is a military situation to this crisis and that your so called 'freedom fighters'lool will triumph, then im afraid you will have to wait until all your country has been totally destroyed and all its people killed/in reuge abraod before you can calim victory.lol 

Just like the situation in Libya today as shown, a strong central government(even if dictatorial one) is always far far far far better than no central government at all or some some rag tag militias/rebel groups/jihadists who govern the way they deem fit. I'm sure if we had to go back in time, none of the Syrians who even started participating in the protests in the beginning will do it again, im sure they are all regretting their naive/ignorant decisions today. However, its not all that bad though, it has made other countries in the region gain awareness not to fall into the democracy/freedom lies next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

mike2000 said:


> LOOOL I never claimed you were a zionist bro. Did you read my comment correctly?
> I simply made an observation/remark, since some Israeli beautiful emmeber here seems to be cheering for the so called 'Free Syrain Army' alias jihadists, just like you seem to be doing.
> Moreover you dont have to be from a country to know everything about it, so your claim to the contrary is wrong, Im british born and bred(though of french orgiin), but that doesnt means i now everything about Britain or France for that matter than any other person out there who isn't British/French. lool There are people who know more about Britain than i myself do, even thoughj they might never have lived here.
> 
> Even more so, the so called revolution(more like regression.lol) in Syria (just like Libya) is a huge sham. If you still believe these terrorist heart eating/beheading 'freedom/democracy' fighterslol backed by the most tyranical regimes/monarchies in the region(i.e Saudi Arabia and its samller pets Qatar and other guld countries.lol who all make Syria look like a model democracy) are fighting for the great good/freedom of the Syrian people , then i must say you are quite naive bro. Some syrians who initially took to the streets having some genuine greviances just like almost all countries in the middle east/Arab world for that matter, might have had good intentions, but the situation quickly changed as some foreign groups/powers made use of this situation to interfere/interven for their own interests. So this was never a revolution to begin with, its a geo political war, in whcih you are simply the battleground, cannon fodder. It might sound harsh, but its true. If you keep claiming there is a military situation to this crisis and that your so called 'freedom fighters'lool will triumph, then im afraid you will have to wait until all your country has been totally destroyed and all its people killed/in reuge abraod before you can calim victory.lol
> 
> Just like the situation in Libya today as shown, a strong central government(even if dictatorial one) is always far far far far better than no central government at all or some some rag tag militias/rebel groups/jihadists who govern the way they deem fit. I'm sure if we had to go back in time, none of the Syrians who even started participating in the protests in the beginning will do it again, im sure they are all regretting their naive/ignorant decisions today. However, its not all that bad though, it has made other countries in the region gain awareness not to fall into the democracy/freedom lies next time.


You implied I was a Zionist. And you're spewing out the same BS RT, PressTV, and pro-assad trolls spew out. "All a fake," "international conspiracy," "all are terrorists, heart eating monsters..."
You spew out the same crap, and most of your post is opinion/conspiracy theories. And you also use the excuse "it's going to be another Libya."
As if you actually cared about Syria in the first place.





Homs: Al-Waar: 16-12-2014 Very important and Dangerous, the Syrian civil defense was targeted while trying to get to the wounded in Waar.
Obvious who attacked them. The regime, as usual. Sources tell me the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who will attack Iran? Syria of course. You think the Syrian people wont want Justice? Justice will be served on a large plate. Iran will be destroyed. Hezbollah won't save you because Lebanon is next after Syria. We want Justice for the Syrians abused by Lebanon and Hezbollah. Iraq won't save you because, well, it's Iraq. And don't think Russia will come to save you, because Russia is going bankrupt.


I think if Syrian people get power they would like to attack Turkey.

Plus u are a Chinese not a Syrian.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> I think if Syrian people get power they would like to attack Turkey.
> 
> Plus u are a Chinese not a Syrian.


Attack Turkey for what? Are you crazy? Turkey supports the rebels, supports the refugees, and supports the small-scale rebuilding projects carried out by the rebels. Why would we attack Turkey?
I'm a Chinese not a Syrian? Same accusations from the Iranians again and again. Sometimes I wonder if you guys have brains or not. Maybe half of your population are inbreds and the other half (who have immigrated from Iran and become atheist) are the ones with PhDs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

mike2000 said:


> LOOOL I never claimed you were a zionist bro. Did you read my comment correctly?
> I simply made an observation/remark, since some Israeli beautiful emmeber here seems to be cheering for the so called 'Free Syrain Army' alias jihadists, just like you seem to be doing.
> Moreover you dont have to be from a country to know everything about it, so your claim to the contrary is wrong, Im british born and bred(though of french orgiin), but that doesnt means i now everything about Britain or France for that matter than any other person out there who isn't British/French. lool There are people who know more about Britain than i myself do, even thoughj they might never have lived here.
> 
> Even more so, the so called revolution(more like regression.lol) in Syria (just like Libya) is a huge sham. If you still believe these terrorist heart eating/beheading 'freedom/democracy' fighterslol backed by the most tyranical regimes/monarchies in the region(i.e Saudi Arabia and its samller pets Qatar and other guld countries.lol who all make Syria look like a model democracy) are fighting for the great good/freedom of the Syrian people , then i must say you are quite naive bro. Some syrians who initially took to the streets having some genuine greviances just like almost all countries in the middle east/Arab world for that matter, might have had good intentions, but the situation quickly changed as some foreign groups/powers made use of this situation to interfere/interven for their own interests. So this was never a revolution to begin with, its a geo political war, in whcih you are simply the battleground, cannon fodder. It might sound harsh, but its true. If you keep claiming there is a military situation to this crisis and that your so called 'freedom fighters'lool will triumph, then im afraid you will have to wait until all your country has been totally destroyed and all its people killed/in reuge abraod before you can calim victory.lol
> 
> Just like the situation in Libya today as shown, a strong central government(even if dictatorial one) is always far far far far better than no central government at all or some some rag tag militias/rebel groups/jihadists who govern the way they deem fit. I'm sure if we had to go back in time, none of the Syrians who even started participating in the protests in the beginning will do it again, im sure they are all regretting their naive/ignorant decisions today. However, its not all that bad though, it has made other countries in the region gain awareness not to fall into the democracy/freedom lies next time.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daesh started attacking the rebel-held town of Mare after the rebels launched a new offensive to retake Sayfat and Handarat, which forced the rebels to stop the offensive and reinforce Mare. Totally not the regime and daesh co-operating or anything. (Mare was attacked by Daesh when the rebels started attack Nubl and Zahraa, too.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who will attack Iran? Syria of course. You think the Syrian people wont want Justice? Justice will be served on a large plate. Iran will be destroyed. Hezbollah won't save you because Lebanon is next after Syria. We want Justice for the Syrians abused by Lebanon and Hezbollah. Iraq won't save you because, well, it's Iraq. And don't think Russia will come to save you, because Russia is going bankrupt.



Save all that energy for ISIS and Nusra terrorists who want to establish Khilafah in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802




----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> Call me a "conspiraciy nut" on this one but I seriously believe that we only know half of the story regarding ISIS - Al-Assad cooperation and the dynamics between ISIS/Al-Nusra and the honorable Syrian opposition. I mean ISIS for instance has been as anti-Syrian opposition as Al-Assad. It makes no sense. Why did those two groups not join forces to defeat the bigger evil and then after that they could fight for supremacy.
> 
> Some Western "experts" argue that a ME in chaos is to their benefit and that weak countries in the ME equals a secure Israel and thus partially the West itself.
> 
> Whoever is behind all of this (probably all factors have been mixed to create this current toxic reality) has really made a marvelous job if the goal was to create misery.
> 
> I am very interested in how historians from all sides will judge this conflict when it ends. In let's say 10-20 years. (not talking about the conflict itself but historians writing about it).
> 
> Every time the Syrian opposition has advanced Al-Nusra or ISIS is always there to prevent further success. Very strange. As strange as Al-Assad and ISIS not fighting at all almost for over 1 year of civil war. The ME Is truly a quagmire and endless labyrinth.


I believe it's because Nusra also have their own agenda. Remember, they're part of Al Qaeda. I'm not going to jump on the "they're all terrorists no matter what" bandwagon, but they've done some really terrible things. Most of their victims or Muslims. Nusra is a necessary evil b/c they are by far one of the strongest fighting forces. Unfortunately strong groups like Ahrar Al-Sham deviate towards them. I hope they don't. 
When we get rid of Assad, there will be fighting against both ISIS and Nusra in my opinion. Because Nusra, while their intentions may be good, have their own agenda as well. They've driven out the SRF and Hazzm out of Idlib, which while now Idlib is progressing much faster, I still think it wasn't a good idea.
I might be wrong about Nusra. They've stated that they want to rule the country with the other rebel groups. Honestly, if anyone should be leading the country, it should be a co-operation between the Islamic Front and the Free Syrian Army. Because remember, if any of Nusra-affiliates happen to be in the new government, the rest of the world would be all over it just as they were over ISIS.
In short, the fitna going on right now in Syria is just from what I believe Allah's preparations for the Mehdi. 







IRAN 1802 said:


>


Yes, I should totally listen to a dictator and his supporters, that are responsible for the death of family members and friends. Good idea! 
Burn in hell along with your dictator.





https://pietervanostaeyen.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/2000px-syria1.png


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Dr.Thrax


That's my favorite Islamic Front nasheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> I believe it's because Nusra also have their own agenda. Remember, they're part of Al Qaeda. I'm not going to jump on the "they're all terrorists no matter what" bandwagon, but they've done some really terrible things. Most of their victims or Muslims. Nusra is a necessary evil b/c they are by far one of the strongest fighting forces. Unfortunately strong groups like Ahrar Al-Sham deviate towards them. I hope they don't.
> When we get rid of Assad, there will be fighting against both ISIS and Nusra in my opinion. Because Nusra, while their intentions may be good, have their own agenda as well. They've driven out the SRF and Hazzm out of Idlib, which while now Idlib is progressing much faster, I still think it wasn't a good idea.
> I might be wrong about Nusra. They've stated that they want to rule the country with the other rebel groups. Honestly, if anyone should be leading the country, it should be a co-operation between the Islamic Front and the Free Syrian Army. Because remember, if any of Nusra-affiliates happen to be in the new government, the rest of the world would be all over it just as they were over ISIS.
> In short, the fitna going on right now in Syria is just from what I believe Allah's preparations for the Mehdi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I should totally listen to a dictator and his supporters, that are responsible for the death of family members and friends. Good idea!
> Burn in hell along with your dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pietervanostaeyen.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/2000px-syria1.png


Shut up Chines idoit, do not quote me

Bashar Assad won electio by near 90% of votes.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> Shut up Chines idoit, do not quote me
> 
> Bashar Assad won electio by near 90% of votes.


You keep calling me Chinese. Do you have something against Chinese?
90%? You're an idiot. No fair election on this planet had a total of 90% to any candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who will attack Iran? Syria of course. You think the Syrian people wont want Justice? Justice will be served on a large plate. Iran will be destroyed. Hezbollah won't save you because Lebanon is next after Syria. We want Justice for the Syrians abused by Lebanon and Hezbollah. Iraq won't save you because, well, it's Iraq. And don't think Russia will come to save you, because Russia is going bankrupt.


Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> You keep calling me Chinese. Do you have something against Chinese?
> 90%? You're an idiot. No fair election on this planet had a total of 90% to any candidate.


Chinese are my best friends, but according to some of members here u are a double user Chinese who got banned.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> Chinese are my best friends, but according to some of members here u are a double user Chinese who got banned.


HAHAHA. That's so hilariously stupid I'm starting to like your ignorance and stupidity.
Not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Dr.Thrax said:


> HAHAHA. That's so hilariously stupid I'm starting to like your ignorance and stupidity.
> Not.



They have been punded into them the propaganda that all Syrians are pro-Assad and rebels are all foreign invading forces and that's it. So they are in shock to see an anti-Assad Syrian. Yet if you ask them none of them know a single Syrian in their lives. I personally know more than 20 and none of them supports Assad. But Iranians would just call you fake Syrian and say that you must die because you are a terrorist and only real Syrian (Assad supporters) get to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saho

It's a shame that this mass murdering tyrannical bloodthirsty dictator is still in power.

For three years, Syrians and this opposition politicial parties were begging the West to bomb Bashar and his pathetic co but it turns out "Captian America" managed to get 60 countries involved in just less than a week just to bomb Daesh after they took Mosul.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lowish

Dr.Thrax said:


> I gave an example. Bahrain is an example of Sunnis oppressing Shiites. I don't support that either.



How cute, the same guy that was glad about dead Shiites now feels bad that Shi'a in Bahrain are being kept down.


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who will attack Iran? Syria of course. You think the Syrian people wont want Justice? Justice will be served on a large plate. Iran will be destroyed. Hezbollah won't save you because Lebanon is next after Syria. We want Justice for the Syrians abused by Lebanon and Hezbollah. Iraq won't save you because, well, it's Iraq. And don't think Russia will come to save you, because Russia is going bankrupt.


Nobody will attack iran because they can't finish Hezbollah in Lebanon let alone attacking iran

If you think that jaish al kir is going to do anything you are wrong 

If jaish al kir attack iran they will be slaughtered 
Just remember this man
Sadegh Khalkhali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and what he did to your animal kind in 1979

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> And how is that funny? *ISIS could kill half my family. But obviously, you'd find that entertaining*, since all people who oppose an oppressive government must die in your view.





Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, a funny video of what happened to Shiites in Deir ez-zour, celebrating too early. *I love watching Shiites and ISIS kill each other *
> 
> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 177

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IRAN 1802 said:


> Iran will burn Turkey into 100 parts of burned lands if Turkey operate Wahhabis/Salafis against Iran.



I found an IRGC commander.... 

"Turkey will burn in flames....."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@1000

You nailed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Well, considering they're both foreigners who came to kill me, it's funny watching them kill each other. But obviously, once I mention a sect, I become a sectarian-wahhabi-salafi-zionist-sunni-terrorist according to you. Flawless logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, considering they're both foreigners who came to kill me, it's funny watching them kill each other. *But obviously, once I mention a sect, I become a sectarian-wahhabi-salafi-zionist-sunni-terrorist according to you.* Flawless logic.



You assume, I didn't say anything just quoted you showing your flawless logic.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> I found an IRGC commander....
> 
> "Turkey will burn in flames....."


I am a nationalist.


Mosamania said:


> They have been punded into them the propaganda that all Syrians are pro-Assad and rebels are all foreign invading forces and that's it. So they are in shock to see an anti-Assad Syrian. Yet if you ask them none of them know a single Syrian in their lives. I personally know more than 20 and none of them supports Assad. But Iranians would just call you fake Syrian and say that you must die because you are a terrorist and only real Syrian (Assad supporters) get to live.


U guys are just "Anti Muslim" satanic terrorists nothing more.

WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian

Wahhabism to ISIS: how Saudi Arabia exported the main source of global terrorism

Wikileaks: Saudis 'chief funders of al-Qaeda' - Telegraph

Al-Qaeda terror chief behind London and New York bomb plots is killed in army shoot-out - Telegraph

Sleeping With the Devil: How U.S. and Saudi Backing of Al Qaeda Led to 9/11 Washington's Blog

Search | Global Research

America's Allies Are Funding ISIS - The Daily Beast

U saudis are the main reason of sectarianism, terrorism and unrest in Muslims countries and the main reason of Islamophobia and criticism of Islam in the world.


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> I am a nationalist.
> 
> U guys are just "Anti Muslim" satanic terrorists nothing more.
> 
> WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Wahhabism to ISIS: how Saudi Arabia exported the main source of global terrorism
> 
> Wikileaks: Saudis 'chief funders of al-Qaeda' - Telegraph
> 
> Al-Qaeda terror chief behind London and New York bomb plots is killed in army shoot-out - Telegraph
> 
> Sleeping With the Devil: How U.S. and Saudi Backing of Al Qaeda Led to 9/11 Washington's Blog
> 
> Search | Global Research
> 
> America's Allies Are Funding ISIS - The Daily Beast
> 
> U saudis are the main reason of sectarianism, terrorism and unrest in Muslims countries and the main reason of Islamophobia and criticism of Islam in the world.



Blah Blah Blah Blah, I hear a lot of barking but no talking, bring me proof that the state of Saudi Arabia as a government have ever supported any terrorist organization at any one point? People who support terrorism either give money to charity thinking it is going to orphanages or water for the poor etc. or they do it as a crime punishable by long jail time in Saudi Arabia. So you either prove what you say and put your money where your mouth is, or stop barking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Mosamania said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah, I hear a lot of barking but no talking, bring me proof that the state of Saudi Arabia as a government have ever supported any terrorist organization at any one point? *People who support terrorism either give money to charity thinking it is going to orphanages or water for the poor etc*. or they do it as a crime punishable by long jail time in Saudi Arabia. So you either prove what you say and put your money where your mouth is, or stop barking.



Do you seriously buy that? Saudi is a country that its government has full control on every big money transaction, ...
Saudi is the top funder of terrorism in the region, even above Iran. Don't let your nationalism blind your senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> Do you seriously buy that? Saudi is a country that its government has full control on every big money transaction, ...
> Saudi is the top funder of terrorism in the region, even above Iran. Don't let your nationalism blind your senses.



I do honestly believe that, and that was before 2003 by the way, a very famous one was "Al-Jaza'a" charity that was to build orphanages in Saudi Arabia, that the government bust and returned the doners money back to them after exposing it. 

The one's who actively try to send money usually do it through smuggled cash, because many people just "Disappear" who are accused of giving and supporting money to terrorists, so yes I believe that whole heartedly. Why would the government give money to people who call on its downfall everyday in every venue? Why would the government support as well as fight them at the same time? It is like saying Iran supports Baluchi rebels in Iran or Pijak or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Mosamania said:


> I do honestly believe that, and that was before 2003 by the way, a very famous one was "Al-Jaza'a" charity that was to build orphanages in Saudi Arabia, that the government bust and returned the doners money back to them after exposing it.
> 
> The one's who actively try to send money usually do it through smuggled cash, because many people just "Disappear" who are accused of giving and supporting money to terrorists, so yes I believe that whole heartedly. Why would the government give money to people who call on its downfall everyday in every venue? Why would the government support as well as fight them at the same time? It is like saying Iran supports Baluchi rebels in Iran or Pijak or something.



I believe you as an honest person, but also I do believe that you are wrong.
funding those terrorists groups are not in small amounts and they are done in at least tens of millions each. Also, transferring these big amounts of money with briefcases of cash is very wrong, you cannot transfer all the oney in one time, and one package, and since existing even one rat, can cause a big money to be stolen or the whole process be exposed, no one does that regularly to transfer money to overseas.
So, what they do, is using the charity, or cultural collaboration, or building projects cover to transfer this money in big amounts to overseas, then they can comfortably use this money in the destination country after dividing money into some smaller accounts.
Also, there are serious limits(10K$ in USA as an example) for money transfer from one source to another in a year, in which above this limit, your transactions would be fully investigated for money laundering and terrorism. I clearly know that Saudi has the same laws as well.  All of this process, means that no big money transfer can be done to terrorists groups without permission of your intelligence service, which makes sense, otherwise Saudi would have been a law-less country.
About alliance of these groups, they are multiple different ones and some of them are OK with Saudi government and some of them are not. Just consider the oppositions in Syria. Are all of them against Saudi government, now? of course not, only a portion of them,like ISIS, are so. BTW, even for the ones who oppose your government, they may be paid to oppose the bigger evil side using the concept of enemy of your enemy is your friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah, I hear a lot of barking but no talking, bring me proof that the state of Saudi Arabia as a government have ever supported any terrorist organization at any one point? People who support terrorism either give money to charity thinking it is going to orphanages or water for the poor etc. or they do it as a crime punishable by long jail time in Saudi Arabia. So you either prove what you say and put your money where your mouth is, or stop barking.


Here are some videos about what has "Najd" done with the Muslims.


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> I believe you as an honest person, but also I do believe that you are wrong.
> funding those terrorists groups are not in small amounts and they are done in at least tens of millions each. Also, transferring these big amounts of money with briefcases of cash is very wrong, you cannot transfer all the oney in one time, and one package, and since existing even one rat, can cause a big money to be stolen or the whole process be exposed, no one does that regularly to transfer money to overseas.
> So, what they do, is using the charity, or cultural collaboration, or building projects cover to transfer this money in big amounts to overseas, then they can comfortably use this money in the destination country after dividing money into some smaller accounts.
> Also, there are serious limits(10K$ in USA as an example) for money transfer from one source to another in a year, in which above this limit, your transactions would be fully investigated for money laundering and terrorism. I clearly know that Saudi has the same laws as well.  All of this process, means that no big money transfer can be done to terrorists groups without permission of your intelligence service, which makes sense, otherwise Saudi would have been a law-less country.
> About alliance of these groups, they are multiple different ones and some of them are OK with Saudi government and some of them are not. Just consider the oppositions in Syria. Are all of them against Saudi government, now? of course not, only a portion of them,like ISIS, are so. BTW, even for the ones who oppose your government, they may be paid to oppose the bigger evil side using the concept of enemy of your enemy is your friend



You still did not provide any evidence what so ever, and not all rebels in Syria are terrorists, the vast majority of them go unnoticed and are in fact secular opposition groups, and Saudi Arabia hasn't supported a single Islamist faction in more than a decade now, hell Saudi Arabia helped topple an Islamist government in Egypt for a secular one, it supported the secular government in Tunisia, and it also actively supporting the current secular government in Libya and the list goes on. 

The Iranians however fit the exact bill you just mentioned, supporting terrorist groups through cultural centres or direct weapon smuggling, and the proofs for that are many.



IRAN 1802 said:


> Here are some videos about what has "Najd" done with the Muslims.



Propaganda half-assed videos are not proof, they are just that, half-assed propaganda videos that people look at and laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> You still did not provide any evidence what so ever, and not all rebels in Syria are terrorists, the vast majority of them go unnoticed and are in fact secular opposition groups, and Saudi Arabia hasn't supported a single Islamist faction in more than a decade now, hell Saudi Arabia helped topple an Islamist government in Egypt for a secular one, it supported the secular government in Tunisia, and it also actively supporting the current secular government in Libya and the list goes on.
> 
> The Iranians however fit the exact bill you just mentioned, supporting terrorist groups through cultural centres or direct weapon smuggling, and the proofs for that are many.
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda half-assed videos are not proof, they are just that, half-assed propaganda videos that people look at and laugh.


I knowed that u will say that!


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> I knowed that u will say that!



Because you know they are half-assed propaganda videos as well it seems, good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Mosamania said:


> You still did not provide any evidence what so ever, and not all rebels in Syria are terrorists, the vast majority of them go unnoticed and are in fact secular opposition groups, and Saudi Arabia hasn't supported a single Islamist faction in more than a decade now, hell Saudi Arabia helped topple an Islamist government in Egypt for a secular one, it supported the secular government in Tunisia, and it also actively supporting the current secular government in Libya and the list goes on.
> 
> The Iranians however fit the exact bill you just mentioned, supporting terrorist groups through cultural centres or direct weapon smuggling, and the proofs for that are many.



A war has huge costs. Even Assad himself cannot afford it, and Iran alone pays him more than 1 billion in a month to keep him alive. Don't tell me that oppositions have achieved over 3000 TOW missiles, all of their living expenses, and their salaries, ammunition, ... for free, or Gabriel has brought them from heaven. 
Easy bro ... It is not that much simple. Saudi hated Mursi, because he was a MB, and Saudi does fear the influence of these type of so called MB moderate islamists in her own society. If saudi king was so in love with secularism, he would have removed sharia laws in his own country. At the same time, he prefers non-revolutionary seculars over the so called moderate islamists in other Arab countries since they are almost harmless for his own kingdom.


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> A war has huge costs. Even Assad himself cannot afford it, and Iran alone pays him more than 1 billion in a month to keep him alive. Don't tell me that oppositions have achieved over 3000 TOW missiles, all of their living expenses, and their salaries, ammunition, ... for free, or Gabriel has brought them from heaven.
> Easy bro ... It is not that much simple. Saudi hated Mursi, because he was a MB, and Saudi does fear the influence of these type of so called MB moderate islamists in her own society. If saudi king was so in love with secularism, he would have removed sharia laws in his own country. At the same time, he prefers non-revolutionary seculars over the so called moderate islamists in other Arab countries since they are almost harmless for his own kingdom.



Actually during Fasial's rule, Saudi Arabia housed the MB, and the Sudairi faction of the royal family is pro-MB, Abdullah's opposing faction is strictly anti-MB, and Anti-Sudairi. The inner working politics of Saudi Arabia which I haven't doubt in my mind that you are completely oblivious of doesn't factor in with your reasoning. MB are not moderate Islamists, Al-Qaeda is an MB creation by the way, you can do your research and find this to be true. OBL learned everything he knows from the MB. So to call them moderate Islamists is the biggest joke you ever uttered in your life and you need to go do some reading. 

Saudi Arabia does support Syrian rebels and I am 100% with that. Because if you don't support the moderate rebels the Islamist ones are going to engulf them, the rebels Saudi Arabia supports are the South Syria ones and they are the most moderate, the most organized, and the most with the steadiest gains in all of Syria. And no you can not force secualarism into Saudi society or you would have an Iranian revolution type scenario, you ease it in little by little until the Sahwah social engineering project subsides completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Mosamania said:


> Actually during Fasial's rule, Saudi Arabia housed the MB, and the Sudairi faction of the royal family is pro-MB, Abdullah's opposing faction is strictly anti-MB, and Anti-Sudairi. The inner working politics of Saudi Arabia which I haven't doubt in my mind that you are completely oblivious of doesn't factor in with your reasoning. MB are not moderate Islamists, Al-Qaeda is an MB creation by the way, you can do your research and find this to be true. OBL learned everything he knows from the MB. So to call them moderate Islamists is the biggest joke you ever uttered in your life and you need to go do some reading.
> 
> Saudi Arabia does support Syrian rebels and I am 100% with that. Because if you don't support the moderate rebels the Islamist ones are going to engulf them, the rebels Saudi Arabia supports are the South Syria ones and they are the most moderate, the most organized, and the most with the steadiest gains in all of Syria. And no you can not force secualarism into Saudi society or you would have an Iranian revolution type scenario, you ease it in little by little until the Sahwah social engineering project subsides completely.



1. I did not say that MB is moderate. if you read my previous comment again, you would see that I have said that the *So-called* moderate MB, meaning that they are seen as moderates by the majority, but I do not consider them being moderates.
2. The MB-Saudi relation needs a long discussion, but I think we both agree that being against Mursi, is because of his political affiliation(and as you said, it is because of anti-sudairi, anti-MB policies to reduce their influence), and not necessarily loving secularism, which was my point.
3. About the definition of moderate rebels, or extremists, we may have disagreements. For example, I guess you consider Islamic front as moderates, while they are terrorists in my mind. But, no matter of the definition of terrorism, we can agree that many of these groups are receiving funds from Saudi with such methods that we discussed about.


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


>


Welcome Back!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> 1. I did not say that MB is moderate. if you read my previous comment again, you would see that I have said that the *So-called* moderate MB, meaning that they are seen as moderates by the majority, but I do not consider them being moderates.
> 2. The MB-Saudi relation needs a long discussion, but I think we both agree that being against Mursi, is because of his political affiliation(and as you said, it is because of anti-sudairi, anti-MB policies to reduce their influence), and not necessarily loving secularism, which was my point.
> 3. About the definition of moderate rebels, or extremists, we may have disagreements. For example, I guess you consider Islamic front as moderates, while they are terrorists in my mind. But, no matter of the definition of terrorism, we can agree that many of these groups are receiving funds from Saudi with such methods that we discussed about.




You, Me, Epic Rap Battles of History. Saudi Arabia VS IRAAAAAAN Begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Al Nusra killing of FSA leader tests fragile truce in southern Syria | The National


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Saudi Arabia does support Syrian rebels and I am 100% with that. Because if you don't support the moderate rebels the Islamist ones are going to engulf them, the rebels Saudi Arabia supports are the South Syria ones and they are the most moderate, the most organized, and the most with the steadiest gains in all of Syria. And no you can not force secualarism into Saudi society or you would have an Iranian revolution type scenario, you ease it in little by little until the Sahwah social engineering project subsides completely.


Those with steadiest gains are ISIL and JAN, the irony.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Alienoz_TR said:


>


The Saudi terrorists at the grey zone should go back to their home. God bless Syria, Long Live freedom!


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shia Alawite Army and Daesh advance on the Syrian Opposition, without attacking each other. If daesh actually attacked the regime Shiekh Najjar would be daesh's, lots would be changed.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shia Alawite Army and Daesh advance on the Syrian Opposition, without attacking each other. If daesh actually attacked the regime Shiekh Najjar would be daesh's, lots would be changed.



Daesh attacks Sunni Syrian opposition as it's more beneficial, weakening the Sunni Syrian opposition will push many of them on the side of ISIS whereas fighting SAA is a longer fight with no side switching. If not FSA allying with SAA they won't remain just as the Sunnis in Iraq who thought this would be their 'revolution' aren't alive anymore, ISIS has been dealing with them and i'm sure you saw the news today confirming that in Fallujah. Unless they side with the Shi'a Iraqi they will die under ISIS hands or live under it, same applies to moderate Islamists in Syria. The revolution in Syria is dead, you're still stuck in 2011/2012.

Syria activists mourn 'death' of revolution | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shia Alawite Army and Daesh advance on the Syrian Opposition, without attacking each other. If daesh actually attacked the regime Shiekh Najjar would be daesh's, lots would be changed.



Lol, conspiracy theorists use that excuse to whine about their incompetency. Daesh has attacked SAA in Deir al Zoor, Brigade 17, Tabqa, Shaer and other areas, hitting those conspiracy theorist's blabbering to a wall. Use some other excuse, it's getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Lol, conspiracy theorists use that excuse to whine about their incompetency. Daesh has attacked SAA in Deir al Zoor, Brigade 17, Tabqa, Shaer and other areas, hitting those conspiracy theorist's blabbering to a wall. Use some other excuse, it's getting old.


It's not a conspiracy. It's a reality that Daesh could stopped Assad from advancing in Aleppo, but they did not. The reason is that Daesh would have much more easy benefits, if Assad can push back oppositions back and reach themselves to Nubl, and Alzahra. Then ISIS can absorb the area up to Afrin, like a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> It's not a conspiracy. It's a reality that Daesh could stopped Assad from advancing in Aleppo, but they did not. The reason is that Daesh would have much more easy benefits, if Assad can push back oppositions back and reach themselves to Nubl, and Alzahra. Then ISIS can absorb the area up to Afrin, like a piece of cake.


Is it a bigger conspiracy compared to Turkey helping IS silently?
Many stupid theories out there, there is no proof for that. it's just opposition whining about their arses being handed to them by IS every single time and they raise these stupid theories. Right after IS started attacking SAA in Raqqah they suddenly shut up, but now, they have started again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Is it a bigger conspiracy compared to Turkey helping IS silently?
> Many stupid theories out there, there is no proof for that. it's just opposition whining about their arses being handed to them by IS every single time and they raise these stupid theories. Right after IS started attacking SAA in Raqqah they suddenly shut up, but now, they have started again.



Before Attacking Assad in Raqqa, ISIS showed Assad that he is a friend of them, and sold oil to Assad, and attacked oppositions. Also in some cases, Assad's air force came to help ISIS in their fights against moderates. Even your Iranian friends accept this in their websites, and I can show you hundreds of pages in their Syria thread in their forum that they were cheering for ISIS. But, For ISIS, ISIS alliance with Assad was temporary and for gaining more power, and area. Once they finished moderates in east and north east, they saw no one but Assad, hence started attacking on Assad. It is really simple to understand if you don't assume that ISIS are bunch of dumbs who don't know strategy.
Now, they have another policy for their own interests. keep Assad free in Aleppo, attack him in Deir Al-zur, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Before Attacking Assad in Raqqa, ISIS showed Assad that he is a friend of them, and sold oil to Assad, and attacked oppositions. Also in some cases, Assad's air force came to help ISIS in their fights against moderates. Even your Iranian friends accept this in their websites, and I can show you hundreds of pages in their Syria thread in their forum that they were cheering for ISIS. But, For ISIS, ISIS alliance with Assad was temporary and for gaining more power, and area. Once they finished moderates in east and north east, they saw no one but Assad, hence started attacking on Assad. It is really simple to understand if you don't assume that ISIS are bunch of dumbs who don't know strategy.
> Now, they have another policy for their own interests. keep Assad free in Aleppo, attack him in Deir Al-zur, ...



Yes I myself also cheered on IS and Nusra killing each other in deir al zoor because it was a good thing.

But none of the things you said are proved
-Assad selling oil to IS: not proved
-Syrian air force coming to IS help: bs and no proof

As I said, it's a sign of their desperation

Now to counter that stupid theory: IS also shares tens of kilometers of border with rebel held areas in Northern Aleppo, but so far, it has only attacked a small town called Mare. That's it. I conclude that IS is in secret deal with them and this attack is just a show.


Also, IS are no stupids, actually I believe they are the wisest among all militias in opposition forces and their strategies have worked much better than other rebel groups so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yes I myself also cheered on IS and Nusra killing each other in deir al zoor because it was a good thing.
> 
> But none of the things you said are proved
> -Assad selling oil to IS: not proved
> -Syrian air force coming to IS help: bs and no proof
> 
> As I said, it's a sign of their desperation
> 
> Now to counter that stupid theory: IS also shares tens of kilometers of border with rebel held areas in Northern Aleppo, but so far, it has only attacked a small town called Mare. That's it. I conclude that IS is in secret deal with them and this attack is just a show.
> 
> 
> Also, IS are no stupids, actually I believe they are the wisest among all militias in opposition forces and their strategies have worked much better than other rebel groups so far.


The Syrian Air Force bombed Bir Qassab as the rebels were kicking out Daesh. Daesh was not bombed by the Syrian Air force when they held Bir Qassab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> The Syrian Air Force bombed Bir Qassab as the rebels were kicking out Daesh. Daesh was not bombed by the Syrian Air force when they held Bir Qassab.


There is no difference between rebels and IS for Syrian air force. At the same time, SyAF has launched numerous aerial attacks against Raqqah, Deir al zoor and Mt.Shaer.


----------



## lowish

Dr.Thrax said:


> . But obviously, once I mention a sect, I become a sectarian-wahhabi-salafi-zionist-sunni-terrorist according to you. Flawless logic.



Did I ever say that?

You remind of that Hazzy guy who always backpedals and change positions as he sees fits


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syria: 230 bodies 'found in mass grave' in eastern Deir al-Zour province - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



Dr.Thrax said:


> The Syrian Air Force bombed Bir Qassab as the rebels were kicking out Daesh. Daesh was not bombed by the Syrian Air force when they held Bir Qassab.


paving the way for rebels to tear each other is different from helping them or conspiring with them. for example ISIS presence in southern front is highly important for SAA to cause infighting among militants.


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shia Alawite Army and Daesh advance on the Syrian Opposition, without attacking each other. If daesh actually attacked the regime Shiekh Najjar would be daesh's, lots would be changed.



maybe isis thinks FSA is a more pathetic and easier nut to crack


----------



## Falcon29

lowish said:


> Did I ever say that?
> 
> You remind of that Hazzy guy who always backpedals and change positions as he sees fits



I never had a debate with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

lowish said:


> Did I ever say that?
> 
> You remind of that Hazzy guy who always backpedals and change positions as he sees fits





Falcon29 said:


> I never had a debate with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

beast89 said:


> maybe isis thinks FSA is a more pathetic and easier nut to crack


It's obviously the opposite with your logic. Assad forces fled Tabqa air base in a hilarious manner. Seriously, WTH was that? How they fled like that in front of some ragtag ISIS?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Islamic Front tank shelling SAA positions:




Islamic Front home-made 23mm anti-material rifle in action:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

rmi5 said:


> It's obviously the opposite with your logic. Assad forces fled Tabqa air base in a hilarious manner. Seriously, WTH was that? How they fled like that in front of some ragtag ISIS?



Syrian army has messed upped several times and in it was best to safely evacuate instead of suffering heavier losses at least they killed over a couple of hundred isis fighters

Zaran Alloush eager to stomp on democracy


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> It's obviously the opposite with your logic. Assad forces fled Tabqa air base in a hilarious manner. Seriously, WTH was that? How they fled like that in front of some ragtag ISIS?



Because they had an spineless commander in there. When the commander in charge collapses, the troops will have nothing to fight for and they'll collapse in just minutes.

Just take a look at Deir al Zoor. Issam Zahraldine and his troops have became a true nightmare for IS nowadays, and made the ground around the airport a mass grave for IS terrorists.

That's what happens when you keep the morale of your troops all time high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Spirit of the Revolution - Part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Because they had an spineless commander in there. When the commander in charge collapses, the troops will have nothing to fight for and they'll collapse in just minutes.
> 
> Just take a look at Deir al Zoor. Issam Zahraldine and his troops have became a true nightmare for IS nowadays, and made the ground around the airport a mass grave for IS terrorists.
> 
> That's what happens when you keep the morale of your troops all time high.


Its not just commander but also troops he has. When u have drafted Sunnis and Christians with poor motivation and loyality very little u can do. Issam commands Druze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its not just commander but also troops he has. When u have drafted Sunnis and Christians with poor motivation and loyality very little u can do. Issam commands Druze.



Many inside SAA are still Sunnis, that's not the only reason. If the commander tells the troops to retreat, you won't find any troops willing to fight anymore, that's the most important reason, even if they are all Alawites or Druze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Many inside SAA are still Sunnis


Yep, thats why it has such a junk performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yep, thats why it has such a junk performance.


Those who have stayed are mostly loyal. Those who didn't like it, defected.
I do agree SAA performance in many areas is not good. especially in very first days/months, but that mostly has something to do with poor general training for ground forces before the war and Soviet style traditional training and strategies which had nothing to do with a guerrilla warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Those who have stayed are mostly loyal. Those who didn't like it, defected.


If you are a Sunni from Hama or Damascus, where can u defect? Plus regime can revenge against ur family. So they stay in the army but fight poorly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> ragtag ISIS?


the most powerful and wealthy terrorist organization in the world is ragtag in your blind eyes?


----------



## IRAN 1802

500 said:


> If you are a Sunni from Hama or Damascus, where can u defect? *Plus* *regime can revenge against ur family. So they stay in the army but fight poorly*.


U are a piece of mouthpiece ! U Zionists are enjoying too much from civil war in Iraq & Syria.

I am sure your lobby in USA is main supporter of civil war in Syria.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> Yep, thats why it has such a junk performance.



they have passed the exam even though their initial performance was poor. now they are the most experienced army that is capable of coping with cannibal monsters. 
they have their own priorities and for instance focused on big cities. for example homs ( capital of rebellion) is completely retaken, aleppo and deir-ez zor are on the verge of full besiege and delousing. it's not fair to devalue the achievements of an army fighting in 700 fronts for more than 3 years.

I know a country that has one of the most powerful armies in the world but could not cope with a tiny besieged tormented and starving organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545344877140406272
Oraba was fighting Assadist forces backed by the Mullah paid Lebanese orks In Qalamoun when the thugs of the SOB takfiri scum Baghdadi targeted him and 20 of his soldiers. Oraba Idris was a senior ranking officer in Bashar's army before he defected and became the leader of the Fsa affiliated Liwaa al-Maghaweer (FSA Commando Force). He was a triumphant commander who led successful operations to seize two of the most important weapons depots of the criminal assad regime.

@ Dumair









@Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> First, *you can't compare NA with Taliban scums in anyway,* if you want proof, just tell me which group is killing Pakistani citizens nowadays?
> Second, I used Afghanistan as an example to counter the argument that Syria is an Arabic country, hence Iran shouldn't be involved, which is bs.
> Third, just show me one single gun or weapon given to any protester in Bahrain. It's too stupid to compare Iran's verbal condemnation of Bahraini regime to directly arming and funding terror groups in Syria.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, on topic, this little 'Assad Shabiha mercenary' was killed today in Aleppo by 'moderate' Islamic Front's hell cannon:
> Indeed it's only Assad who kills civilians, others are busy distributing flowers among Syrians.
> 
> View attachment 164576



Perhaps you didnt read up on the massacres and attrocities carried out by NA warlord? one example is the Hazara Massacre initiated by dostum... apart from other fuked up things they did... trust me there is a reason the afghan pashtuns hate the NA...


As for Bahrain come on ... we aint idiots... you support shia population of bahrain,the arabs support their monarchs,you support assad,they support these asshole rebels... and guess whose on the recieving end? the average guy irrespective of his sect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syrian troops press on to besiege rebels in Aleppo - Xinhua | English.news.cn

http://www.arabtimesonline.com/News...leaders-killed-in-Syrian-bombing/Default.aspx

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Middle_East/MID-01-191214.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

dhul-aktaf said:


> the most powerful and wealthy terrorist organization in the world is ragtag in your blind eyes?


They are powerful only against pathetic Iraqi and Syrian armies. 



dhul-aktaf said:


> they have passed the exam even though their initial performance was poor.


Initial? Here some most recent examples: Pathetic flee from Tabka, Wadi Deif, Nawa. Even after 2 years of besieging and barrel bombing they cant take totally encircled Dariya and Jobar.



> Now they are the most experienced army that is capable of coping with cannibal monsters.


The more Syrian army fights the more they turn into junk militia.



> they have their own priorities and for instance focused on big cities. for example homs ( capital of rebellion) is completely retaken


Capital of the rebellion is Dar'a. Homs was one of the most pro Assad towns in Syria. Assads wife is Homsi + about 1/3 of Homs population are alawis.



> aleppo and deir-ez zor are on the verge of full besiege and delousing.


Assad sent tons of troops into Aleppo. Many Hezbollah and Afgani Shias fighting there. What he is trying to achieve there i dont know. Judging his performance in Jobar it will take 10 years to take Aleppo after complete destruction.

In Deir ez Zor Assad can only survive. 



> it's not fair to devalue the achievements of an army fighting in 700 fronts for more than 3 years.


He is fighting his own poor peasants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> afghan pashtuns hate the NA.


you mean the taliban whom pakies support them? and look what will happen in the end. the children are massacred in school while studying, because their governments supported terrorism in the neighboring country.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dhul-aktaf said:


> you mean the taliban whom pakies support them? and look what will happen in the end. the children are massacred in school while studying, because their governments supported terrorism in the neighboring country.



I bet mocking deceased children boosts your tiny ego pharsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Perhaps you didnt read up on the massacres and attrocities carried out by NA warlord? one example is the Hazara Massacre initiated by dostum... apart from other fuked up things they did... trust me there is a reason the afghan pashtuns hate the NA...


Dostum was a traitor who aligned himself with anyone he could and fitted him during the war.

Maybe NA is a general term, I mostly meant Ahmad Shah Masoud and his troops which were funded and armed by Iran in various cases. Yes there were also scums inside NA, but Masoud's forces were among the cleanest forces in Afghanistan back then, compared to other ones and today he is a national hero of Afghanistan. Now are you going to compare him to Taliban scums?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As for Bahrain come on ... we aint idiots... you support shia population of bahrain,the arabs support their monarchs,you support assad,they support these asshole rebels... and guess whose on the recieving end? the average guy irrespective of his sect!


Define support. Yes we do support those in Bahrain, but have we armed them? Can you provide any proof for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Perhaps you didnt read up on the massacres and attrocities carried out by NA warlord? one example is the Hazara Massacre initiated by dostum... apart from other fuked up things they did... trust me there is a reason the afghan pashtuns hate the NA...
> 
> 
> As for Bahrain come on ... we aint idiots... you support shia population of bahrain,the arabs support their monarchs,you support assad,they support these asshole rebels... and guess whose on the recieving end? the average guy irrespective of his sect!


If Iran had supported Shiites in Bahrain and Saudia militarity & financially, Bahrain & Saudia regimes never could oppress them easily.
If Iran had executed their version that they executed in Syria and Iraq, Saudi & Bahrain regimes were dead two years before.

Since Iran is a peaceful country did not execute their savage version in Bahrain & Saudi, that's why thousands of Bahrainis are in jail or martyred.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> They are powerful only against pathetic Iraqi and Syrian armies.


I remember that curdish pishmarga with their natianalistic zeal were almost fucked by ISIS. you konw what could happen to irbil if it weren't for US and Iran help? no force in the world can alone fight these salafists. more than 40 or 50 countries are engaged in air campaigns but what happend? their recruitment doubled and estimation from 10000 rose to 200000 for ISIS militants.


500 said:


> Initial? Here some most recent examples: Pathetic flee from Tabka, Wadi Deif, Nawa. Even after 2 years of besieging and barrel bombing they cant take totally encircled Dariya and Jobar.


it is more about strategy than poor performence. why ISIS could not take D_O_Z air base after 10 days of nonstop attacks? they even for the fist time used a bombed tank to hit the walls of the airbase?
faraway besieged bases that have little importance are just waste of soldiers capable of fighting in more critical fronts.


500 said:


> The more Syrian army fights the more they turn into junk militia.


eastern half of aleppo was lost to rebbels in less than 2 days. in 2013 many analysts considered aleppo as the rebel capital and assumed no chance for SAA to retake the city. but now prospect of aleppo is a hell for rebels.


500 said:


> Capital of the rebellion is Dar'a. Homs was one of the most pro Assad towns in Syria. Assads wife is Homsi + about 1/3 of Homs population are alawis.


oh. homs province had at most 500,000 alewaites mostly in rural areas. but homs city is dominantely sunni.
thats why 80 percent of the city is now rubble? darraa was ignition and homs was the bonfire.



500 said:


> Assad sent tons of troops into Aleppo. Many Hezbollah and Afgani Shias fighting there. What he is trying to achieve there i dont know. Judging his performance in Jobar it will take 10 years to take Aleppo after complete destruction.


the slower your gains the more stable they are.
damasqis is over for rebels. no need to danger the lives of soldiers for hasty gains.



500 said:


> In Deir ez Zor Assad can only survive.


oh yes. I see how assad is coming down from hassaka to D_O_Z and how ISIS is shedding like autumn leaves in huwaja sqker to forestall SAA to complete their noose around them in the city itself.


500 said:


> He is fighting his own poor peasants.



a peasant who is trained and armed by qatari and saudi money and supported by Turkish and Israeli inteligence is no more a peasant. he is a terrorist suitable to be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> Dostum was a traitor who aligned himself with anyone he could and fitted him during the war.
> 
> Maybe NA is a general term, I mostly meant Ahmad Shah Masoud and his troops which were funded and armed by Iran in various cases. Yes there were also scums inside NA, but Masoud's forces were among the cleanest forces in Afghanistan back then, compared to other ones and today he is a national hero of Afghanistan. Now are you going to compare him to Taliban scums?



Massoud .... was he as clean as you consider him to be? remember the "Afshar Massacre by Ahmad shah Masoud and Sayaf in 1993" ?
*

According to the Time (June 11, 1984), one of Masoud's biggest operations against Russians was organized, financed and directed by CIA.
* * *

Milton Bearden, the CIA's station chief in Pakistan during the war: "Masoud spent most of his time preparing for the coming civil war -not fighting the Communists." *



*Los Angeles Times, *April 26, 1999

*In March 1995 Shura-e-Nezar forces reportedly carried out raids on hundreds of civilian homes in Kabul's south-western district of Karte She, killing or beating whole families, looting property and raping Hazara women. One family, interviewed by a foreign journalist in Kabul, said President Rabbani's soldiers had told them they wanted to "drink the blood of the Hazaras". Medical workers in the area confirmed at the time at least six incidents of rape and two attempted rapes, but believed the actual number was much higher.*

*"International responsibility for human rights disaster", *(AI, 1995)


*"In March 1995, Massoud [Defence Minister at that time] forces were responsible for rape and looting after they seized control of Kabul's predominantly Hazara neighborhood of Karte Seh.
On the night of Feb. 11, 1993, the Massoud and Sayyaf forces conducted a raid in west Kabul, killing Hazara civilians and committing widespread rape. Estimates of fatalities range from 70 to more than 100.
*

*Human Rights Watch, *October 10, 2001






*
A Criminal fighter of Shura-e-Nezar (Supervisory Council) led by Ahmad Shah Masoud. Kabul 1993
According to Los Angeles Times (Apr.26,1999): "In one terrible incident in 1993, documented by the State Department, Masoud's troops rampaged through a rival neighborhood, raping, looting and killing as many as a thousand people." *

*
According to The Guardian, November 16, 2001:
On February 11, 1993, Massoud and Sayyaf's forces entered the Hazara suburb of Afshar, killing - by local accounts - "up to 1,000 civilians", beheading old men, women, children and even their dogs, stuffing their bodies down the wells. 


For details of Afshar massacre read Human Rights Watch document “Blood-Stained Hands: Past Atrocities in Kabul and Afghanistan’s Legacy of Impunity” (July 7, 2005) which also confirms Massoud’s involvement in the crime: 

"... another commanders’ meeting was held by Massoud in a safe house in Karte Parwan, near the Hotel Intercontinental, on the night before the offensive… Massoud also convened a meeting in the Hotel Intercontinental on the second day of the operation, February 12, attended by military commanders and political figures, including Rabbani, Sayyaf and Fahim. 

Ahmad Shah Massoud is implicated in many of the abuses documented in this report, both those committed by Jamiat forces, and those committed by other militia forces under his command...."*
*

......

Alot more could be said about his "clean" character.

*


> Define support. Yes we do support those in Bahrain, but have we armed them? Can you provide any proof for that?



Thats because you cant do what you are doing in Syria... why? coz of several reasons... are those protestors violent...? did they kill innocent? yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I bet mocking deceased children boosts your tiny ego pharsi.



when I heard the news I was shocked how human can be mean. but I am astonished how someone can prefer guys of this quality (almost all pashtun) to NA.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dhul-aktaf said:


> when I heard the news I was shocked how human can be mean. but I am astonished how someone can prefer guys of this quality (almost all pashtun) to NA.



How about we not prefer anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How about we not prefer anyone?


this is ideal. but almost always we have to choose between bad and worse.


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Massoud .... was he as clean as you consider him to be? remember the "Afshar Massacre by Ahmad shah Masoud and Sayaf in 1993" ?
> *
> 
> According to the Time (June 11, 1984), one of Masoud's biggest operations against Russians was organized, financed and directed by CIA.
> * * *
> 
> Milton Bearden, the CIA's station chief in Pakistan during the war: "Masoud spent most of his time preparing for the coming civil war -not fighting the Communists." *
> 
> 
> 
> *Los Angeles Times, *April 26, 1999
> 
> *In March 1995 Shura-e-Nezar forces reportedly carried out raids on hundreds of civilian homes in Kabul's south-western district of Karte She, killing or beating whole families, looting property and raping Hazara women. One family, interviewed by a foreign journalist in Kabul, said President Rabbani's soldiers had told them they wanted to "drink the blood of the Hazaras". Medical workers in the area confirmed at the time at least six incidents of rape and two attempted rapes, but believed the actual number was much higher.*
> 
> *"International responsibility for human rights disaster", *(AI, 1995)
> 
> 
> *"In March 1995, Massoud [Defence Minister at that time] forces were responsible for rape and looting after they seized control of Kabul's predominantly Hazara neighborhood of Karte Seh.
> On the night of Feb. 11, 1993, the Massoud and Sayyaf forces conducted a raid in west Kabul, killing Hazara civilians and committing widespread rape. Estimates of fatalities range from 70 to more than 100.
> *
> 
> *Human Rights Watch, *October 10, 2001
> 
> View attachment 177374
> 
> *
> A Criminal fighter of Shura-e-Nezar (Supervisory Council) led by Ahmad Shah Masoud. Kabul 1993
> According to Los Angeles Times (Apr.26,1999): "In one terrible incident in 1993, documented by the State Department, Masoud's troops rampaged through a rival neighborhood, raping, looting and killing as many as a thousand people." *
> 
> *
> According to The Guardian, November 16, 2001:
> On February 11, 1993, Massoud and Sayyaf's forces entered the Hazara suburb of Afshar, killing - by local accounts - "up to 1,000 civilians", beheading old men, women, children and even their dogs, stuffing their bodies down the wells.
> 
> 
> For details of Afshar massacre read Human Rights Watch document “Blood-Stained Hands: Past Atrocities in Kabul and Afghanistan’s Legacy of Impunity” (July 7, 2005) which also confirms Massoud’s involvement in the crime:
> 
> "... another commanders’ meeting was held by Massoud in a safe house in Karte Parwan, near the Hotel Intercontinental, on the night before the offensive… Massoud also convened a meeting in the Hotel Intercontinental on the second day of the operation, February 12, attended by military commanders and political figures, including Rabbani, Sayyaf and Fahim.
> 
> Ahmad Shah Massoud is implicated in many of the abuses documented in this report, both those committed by Jamiat forces, and those committed by other militia forces under his command...."
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Alot more could be said about his "clean" character.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Thats because you cant do what you are doing in Syria... why? coz of several reasons... are those protestors violent...? did they kill innocent? yes.


I already said in my post, he was the cleanest, not fully clean, it's a different meaning. Was he cleaner than Taliban? Of course he was, no one can deny that. But he is national hero of Afghanistan, not Mullah Omar.
And BTW, are you trying to justify your government's support for Taliban with these words? How about accepting it was a very serious mistake? Even my country may have made a mistake by supporting Masoud, I can't be sure, but I know he was better than his enemies.

About Bahrain, can you tell me which 'innocent' person did they kill? And if they did, was it an unprovoked one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> I already said in my post, he was the cleanest, not fully clean, it's a different meaning. Was he cleaner than Taliban? Of course he was, no one can deny that. But he is national hero of Afghanistan, not Mullah Omar.



He was cleaner? they are all cut from the same cloth... here is a list of warlords responsible for the massacres in Afghanistan:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/23/w...killings-in-90s-civil-war.html?pagewanted=all

And trust me... this soviet puppet (yeah he was their puppet... held soviets pull out .. and got rewarded for his services)... wasnt/isnt considered a "national" hero in southern afghanistan (who make majority of Afghanistans population)..




> And BTW, are you tryingvto justify your government's support for Taliban with these words? How about accepting it was a very serious mistake? Even my country may have made a mistake by supporting Masoud, I can't be sure, but I know he was better than his enemies.



Im not trying to justify anything.. it was our mistake.. some allege that it was a necessity otherwise the war in afghanistan would have spilled over to our territory (well it did anyways)...



> About Bahrain, can you tell me which 'innocent' person did they kill? And if they did, was it an unprovoked one?




Sure... tell me if these civilians and cops were "evil" :

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDIQFjAD&url=http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-236609-Pakistani-killed-in-Bahrain-attack&ei=iDCUVN3kB6PKmwWI1IHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNEGab9NPu5_9CyMSMoAu843f3fDlw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFMQFjAH&url=http://www.dawn.com/news/615027/pakistan-workers-seek-escape-after-bahrain-attacks&ei=iDCUVN3kB6PKmwWI1IHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHoqHKsOyi7QB-SVemWVYs7di1HBg&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEAQFjAEOAo&url=http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-15151629&ei=MjGUVLn9G8HPmwXa94L4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHXTFe6du31BR7lL8JKQLO92b10DQ&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CE0QFjAGOAo&url=http://www.thenewstribe.com/tag/one-pakistani-killed-in-bahrain-protest/&ei=MjGUVLn9G8HPmwXa94L4DQ&usg=AFQjCNFroX21-oJOeIgdNndgbNQJ43nytg&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pkrIvcrkc52QprxYvqi-sHw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...B-KOh5WMGjvsNNzshJzxtvA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...MQ8baxz0ge7W-BO-rDboFkQ&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY

There are also videos and pics of the violence they commited?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He was cleaner? they are all cut from the same cloth... here is a list of warlords responsible for the massacres in Afghanistan:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/23/w...killings-in-90s-civil-war.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> And trust me... this soviet puppet (yeah he was their puppet... held soviets pull out .. and got rewarded for his services)... wasnt/isnt considered a "national" hero in southern afghanistan (who make majority of Afghanistans population)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not trying to justify anything.. it was our mistake.. some allege that it was a necessity otherwise the war in afghanistan would have spilled over to our territory (well it did anyways)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... tell me if these civilians and cops were "evil" :
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDIQFjAD&url=http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-236609-Pakistani-killed-in-Bahrain-attack&ei=iDCUVN3kB6PKmwWI1IHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNEGab9NPu5_9CyMSMoAu843f3fDlw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFMQFjAH&url=http://www.dawn.com/news/615027/pakistan-workers-seek-escape-after-bahrain-attacks&ei=iDCUVN3kB6PKmwWI1IHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHoqHKsOyi7QB-SVemWVYs7di1HBg&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEAQFjAEOAo&url=http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-15151629&ei=MjGUVLn9G8HPmwXa94L4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHXTFe6du31BR7lL8JKQLO92b10DQ&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CE0QFjAGOAo&url=http://www.thenewstribe.com/tag/one-pakistani-killed-in-bahrain-protest/&ei=MjGUVLn9G8HPmwXa94L4DQ&usg=AFQjCNFroX21-oJOeIgdNndgbNQJ43nytg&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=35&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDQQFjAEOB4&url=http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/12/08/bahrain-authorities-say-police-officer-killed-in-terror-attack/&ei=yDGUVPiAJNWJuwSk94HQCQ&usg=AFQjCNFdMFrpkrIvcrkc52QprxYvqi-sHw&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=39&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFAQFjAIOB4&url=http://centralasiaonline.com/en_GB/articles/caii/newsbriefs/2011/03/15/newsbrief-01&ei=yDGUVPiAJNWJuwSk94HQCQ&usg=AFQjCNG0h1BB-KOh5WMGjvsNNzshJzxtvA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=47&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD8QFjAGOCg&url=http://www.thekooza.com/bahrain-security-official-killed-blast.html&ei=HzKUVLboFNC0uQS7kYLACQ&usg=AFQjCNFL8_5MQ8baxz0ge7W-BO-rDboFkQ&bvm=bv.82001339,d.dGY
> 
> There are also videos and pics of the violence they commited?



You are kidding right? Those attacks happened mostly after the regime killed peaceful protesters, injured, tortured and arrested thousands of people, refusing all their demands, but yet, no foreign country armed them, unlike Syria. So are you ignoring those nearly 100 civilians killed? And how many policemen have been killed by now? Only 5, and much after they suppressed the fully peaceful protesters by hiring Saudi mercenaries.

Of course you can't expect it to remain fully peaceful when the police and regime are shooting at you.

About Afghanistan, I think the discussion wouldn't bear any fruits, it was a nasty civil war and no side was fully innocent indeed. But they can't all be put in the same basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Where the hell are my posts ??????????!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> You are kidding right? Those attacks happened mostly after the regime killed peaceful protesters, injured, tortured and arrested thousands of people, refusing all their demands, but yet,



Are you justifying those killings? the killings of innocent people?




> no foreign country armed them, unlike Syria. So are you ignoring those nearly 100 civilians killed? And how many policemen have been killed by now? Only 5, and much after they suppressed the fully peaceful protesters by hiring Saudi mercenaries.




Thats because you couldnt do that... the uprising supported by Iran failed... due to several factors... saudis being one.... (in another country---- (???) ...) 



> Of course you can't expect it to remain fully peaceful when the police and regime are shooting at you.



I doubt if you have seen the videos? throwing molotov cocktails at police cars,running over cops is hardly a "peaceful" protest... and im not even talking about the innocents (who had nothing to do with the govt or police) they killed (also posted those links)


> About Afghanistan, I think the discussion wouldn't bear any fruits, it was a nasty civil war and no side was fully innocent indeed. But they can't all be put in the same basket.



They taliban and NA are the same.. accept it... the war crimes where thousands of innocent were killed,women raped ... i doubt you can use any "Scale" for that.. and that is the reason why the Pashtuns,Hazaras still hate NA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Are you justifying those killings? the killings of innocent people?


No, but you can't use them to undermine the revolution which remained largely peaceful for a long long time.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats because you couldnt do that... the uprising supported by Iran failed... due to several factors... saudis being one.... (in another country---- (???) ...)


Still no arming in Bahrain happenned, unlike Syria, whether we wanted it or not.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I doubt if you have seen the videos? throwing molotov cocktails at police cars,running over cops is hardly a "peaceful" protest... and im not even talking about the innocents (who had nothing to do with the govt or police) they killed (also posted those links)



As I said, those things you said happened much much longer after fully peaceful protests and was right to do so, because the regime only used force, hence it got answers with force. No such incidents happened for 1st year, why are you ignoring that? You expect them to remain peaceful forever and let the regime kill and torture them?

And why don't you feel this sudden 'sympathy' for those killed by regime and tortured, raped, in first stages of protests which were fully peaceful?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They taliban and NA are the same.. accept it... the war crimes where thousands of innocent were killed,women raped ... i doubt you can use any "Scale" for that.. and that is the reason why the Pashtuns,Hazaras still hate NA..


NA is a general term, but Taliban is not, it's one group. I mostly refer to NA as the group that my country supported the most, which happens to be much much better than Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> No, but you can't use them to undermine the revolution.



First you claimed they were peaceful and it was the regime.. and now this logic?



> Still no arming in Bahrain happenned, unlike Syria, whether we wanted it or not.



Does that give Iran the right to interefere in Bahrain? or Saudis in Syria and so on?


> As I said, those things you said happened much much longer after fully peaceful protests and was right to do so, because the regime only used force, hence it got answers with force. No such incidents happened for 1st year, why are you ignoring that? You expect them to remain peaceful forever and let the regime kill and torture them?



Whaaaaat? those "peaceful" guys didnt only target and kill police officers but also innocent civilians????



> NA is a general term, but Taliban is not, it's one group. I mostly refer to NA as the group that my country supported the most, which happens to be much much better than Taliban.



Thats what you think.


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First you claimed they were peaceful and it was the regime.. and now this logic?



Yes they were peaceful, for more than a year that regime killed them, tortured them and oppressed them.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does that give Iran the right to interefere in Bahrain? or Saudis in Syria and so on?


You didn't tell me, how are we interfering in Bahrain? Verbal condemnation of the regime is called interfering?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whaaaaat? those "peaceful" guys didnt only target and kill police officers but also innocent civilians????



First, police officers that target civilians are not considered totally 'innocent', also actions of few protesters shouldn't let you draw them with same color.
Few Pakistanis have joined TTP and killed people, are all Pakistanis violent or terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine
You need to have some minimum moral values. how do you want to apologize Hazarah genocide committed by Ahmadshah massoud?
Remembering Hazara Genocide Committed by War Criminals Ahmad Shah Massoud, Abdul Rab Rasul Sayyaf and their Allies - Kabul Press | Afghanistan Press | کابل پرس | افغانستان پرس
Afshar Operation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Is committing genocide against shia afghans being clean, or cleaner?

Unfortunately, you just want to apologize every crime that mullahs and their supporters are doing.
I cannot post videos, because of graphic video ban, but you can simply find such videos about this genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> You need to have some minimum moral values. how do you want to apologize Hazarah genocide committed by Ahmadshah massoud?
> Remembering Hazara Genocide Committed by War Criminals Ahmad Shah Massoud, Abdul Rab Rasul Sayyaf and their Allies - Kabul Press | Afghanistan Press | کابل پرس | افغانستان پرس
> Afshar Operation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Is committing genocide against shia afghans being clean, or cleaner?
> 
> Unfortunately, you just want to apologize every crime that mullahs and their supporters are doing.



I apologize for nothing, I just said he was better than Taliban. If you want to take examples like this to tell me you have a higher moral position (which is not true), then U.S has murdered hundreds of thousands of innocent people, same country you love and support so much. No need to portray yourself as a saint here.
If Ahmad Shah Masoud is not cleaner compared to Taliban, then U.S is dirtiest of all, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I apologize for nothing, I just said he was better than Taliban. If you want to take examples like this to tell me you have a higher moral position (which is not true), then U.S has murdered hundreds of thousands of innocent people, same country you love and support so much. No need to portray yourself as a saint here.
> If Ahmad Shah Masoud is cleaner compared to Taliban, then U.S is dirtiest of all, isn't it?



what this discussion has to do with USA? your method is called scapegoating. whatever everyone says, you bring USA, Turkey or Israel as scapegoating to cover mullahs crime. it is a well known apologizing technique. Has USA committed Hazara genocide, or was it Iran and her allies?
Unfortunately, you have no open mind or morals for any discussion which includes mullahs interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> what this discussion has to do with USA? your method is called scapegoating. whatever everyone says, you bring USA, Turkey or Israel as scapegoating to cover mullahs crime. it is a well known apologizing technique. Has USA committed Hazara genocide, or was it Iran and her allies?
> Unfortunately, you have no open mind or morals for any discussion which includes mullahs interests.


No, U.S committed a much much larger genocide, killing hundreds of thousands Iraqis directly and indirectly.
Hiroshima and Nagasaki, of course they sent flowers for them.
Killing tens of thousands in Afghanistan war and Vietnam and numerous other wars. Of course U.S hasn't killed anyone.

And you know the funnier part? U.S supported AQ when they still were fighting against Soviets and again ironically, U.S supported NA much more than Iran. You are clueless about this topic, it seems. So don't waste your time and mine please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

rmi5 said:


> what this discussion has to do with USA? your method is called scapegoating. whatever everyone says, you bring USA, Turkey or Israel as scapegoating to cover mullahs crime. it is a well known apologizing technique. Has USA committed Hazara genocide, or was it Iran and her allies?
> Unfortunately, you have no open mind or morals for any discussion which includes mullahs interests.




Dude,stop bringing common sense in here and go with the flow..."whatever...because of the jews".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> No, U.S committed a much much larger genocide, killing hundreds of thousands Iraqis directly and indirectly.
> Hiroshima and Nagasaki, of course they sent flowers for them.
> Killing tens of thousands in Afghanistan war and Vietnam and numerous other wars. Of course U.S hasn't killed anyone.
> 
> And you know the funnier part? U.S supported AQ when they still were fighting against Soviets and again ironically, U.S supported NA much more than Iran. You are clueless about this topic, it seems. So don't waste your time and mine please.


Scapegoating + some lies + some other nonsense to change the subject and cover mullahs crimes like always.


flamer84 said:


> Dude,stop bringing common sense in here and go with the flow..."whatever...because of the jews".


 Yeah, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Scapegoating + some lies + some other nonsense to change the subject and cover mullahs crimes like always.


Yes, that's exactly what you did, but for much larger U.S crimes. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Yes, that's exactly what you did, but for much larger U.S crimes. lol
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what you did, but for much larger U.S crimes. lol


Have you thought about why Iran is so much of a shitty place to live? because there are many people who lack logical thinking ability and are ready to just apologize every crime that their masters is doing on them and on others. If we talk more, I think you would apologize the killing of tens of thousands of political prisoners in Iran, raping civilians, even destroying Bahai's graves, ... with the excuse of south pole penguin's farting crime, and their inhumane role in global warming.


----------



## atatwolf

When you read serpentine' comments you can understand why Syria is such a mess. Basically he agrees with Assad dropping bombs on families

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Have you thought about why Iran is so much of a shitty place to live? because there are many people who lack logical thinking ability and are ready to just apologize every crime that their masters is doing on them and on others. If we talk more, I think you would apologize the killing of tens of thousands of political prisoners in Iran, raping civilians, even destroying Bahai's graves, ... with the excuse of south pole penguin's farting crime, and their inhumane role in global warming.



Says the one who just called many crimes U.S commited as lies. Cry me a river please.


atatwolf said:


> When you read serpentine' comments you can understand why Syria is such a mess. Basically he agrees with Assad dropping bombs on families

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> You need to have some minimum moral values. how do you want to apologize Hazarah genocide committed by Ahmadshah massoud?
> Remembering Hazara Genocide Committed by War Criminals Ahmad Shah Massoud, Abdul Rab Rasul Sayyaf and their Allies - Kabul Press | Afghanistan Press | کابل پرس | افغانستان پرس
> Afshar Operation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Is committing genocide against shia afghans being clean, or cleaner?
> 
> Unfortunately, you just want to apologize every crime that mullahs and their supporters are doing.
> I cannot post videos, because of graphic video ban, but you can simply find such videos about this genocide.


The taliban who massacred the hazara back then they were supported by ksa and UAE and pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The taliban who massacred the hazara back then they were supported by ksa and UAE and pakistan


Ahmadshah massoud was backed by Iran, not KSA. just visit the links that I have posted. Iran supported shia Hazara massacre, like how they supported Armenia against Azerbaijan. They are just caring for their own benefits, and one is too simple minded, if assumes they care for shiites, civilians or moralities.
If you understand farsi language, listen to below video from a Hazara Ayatullah, which he explains about Iranian regime role in Afghanistan:


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> what this discussion has to do with USA? your method is called scapegoating. whatever everyone says, you bring USA, Turkey or Israel as scapegoating to cover mullahs crime. it is a well known apologizing technique. Has USA committed Hazara genocide, or was it Iran and her allies?
> Unfortunately, you have no open mind or morals for any discussion which includes mullahs interests.


No israel didn't kill hazara but they killed thousands of Palestinians


No US is did not kill hazara but they killed 50 Native American and 14 African
Slaves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No israel didn't kill hazara but they killed thousands of Palestinians
> 
> 
> No US is did not kill hazara but they killed 50 Native American and 14 African
> Slaves


What this discussion has to do with USA? are you so gullible that can be diverted from discussion with some non-sense of a troll?


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> What this discussion has to do with USA? are you so gullible that can be diverted from discussion with some non-sense of a troll?


You said that the US did not kill the hazara people if like they are angels who never did anything in their genocidal history

you forgot that the US was founded by colonial criminals who exiled from to the new world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

atatwolf said:


> When you read serpentine' comments you can understand why Syria is such a mess. Basically he agrees with Assad dropping bombs on families


Cut the crap !!!

*Turkey Wages War on Syria: Leaked Recording Confirms Turkish “False Flag” Attack*

Global Research, March 29, 2014
Moon of Alabama






_Some more thoughts on the leaked tape from a meeting in the Turkish foreign ministry which is only very selectively reported in “western” media. A videowith recorded voices and English text is available as is the seemingly complete text in two parts._

The setting of the recording is this:

The voices of the illegal recording believed to belong to *Davutoğlu, National Intelligence Organization (MİT) Hakan Fidan, Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Feridun Sinirlioğlu, and Deputy Chief of General Staff Gen. Yaşar Gürel.* According to the information obtained from sources, the recording consists of a chat between four officials in Davutoğlu’s office before the commencement of the official meeting with the participation of more civil and military bureaucrats in another room at the Foreign Ministry.






It is not clear when exactly the meeting happened. It would fit the situation late last year or early 2014.

The major points from my view:


Turkey has delivered 2,000 trucks of weapons and ammunition to the insurgents in Syria.
There are plans for false flag attacks on Turkey or Turkish property to justify an attack from Turkey on Syria.
The Turkish military has great concerns going into and fighting Syria.
The general atmosphere between these _deciders_ is one of indecisiveness. Everyone seems to be unclear what Erdogan wants and is waiting for clear orders from above.
U.S. military has shortly before the meeting presented fresh plans for a no-fly one over Syria.
Then there is the fact in itself that this tape and others leaked. Internal government communication in Turkey and personal communication of Turkish official has been thoroughly compromised. This will hinder future decision making and will erode any trust Turkish government allies may have in it.

It is somewhat astonishing how “western” media avoid the content of the leaked tape. An AP report on it makes a lot of the youtube blocking the Turkish government ordered in reaction to the tape. Of the recording itself the AP only mentions this:

The four are allegedly heard discussing a military intervention in neighboring Syria, a sensitive political issue in Turkey, although the context of the conversation is not clear.

The Washington Post filed that AP report under _Technology_. This is an incredible disservice to its readers.

The Guardian report based on Reuters is not any better:

The move by the TIB came hours after an anonymous YouTube account posted a leaked audio recording allegedly of a confidential conversation between Turkish intelligence chief Hakan Fidan, foreign minister Ahmet Davutoglu, undersecretary of the foreign ministry Feridun Sinirlioglu and deputy chief of the general staff, Yasar Gürel, discussing possible military action in Syria.

There is no mentioning at all of the false flag attack. The Wall Street Journal comes somewhat nearer to the truth:

… a leaked recording published anonymously on the platform puported to reveal a conversation in which Turkey’s foreign minister, spy chief and a top general appear to discuss how to create a pretext for a possible Turkish attack within Syria.

For once kudos to the NYT which at least touches one point but leaves out the other important ones:

… the officials were heard discussing a plot to establish a justification for military strikes in Syria. One option that is said to have been discussed was orchestrating an attack on the Tomb of Suleyman Shah …

German media did not do any better.

A NATO ally is planning a false flag attack on its own territory which would implicate NATO Article 5 and other NATO countries’ forces and the media do not even touch the issue? This is ludicrous.

Related to the Syria issue is another thinly sourced trial balloon, the tenth or so, by the unofficial CIA spokesperson David Ignatius in the Washington Post:

The Obama administration, stung by reversals in Ukraine and Syria, appears to have decided to expand its covert program of training and assistance for the Syrian opposition, deepening U.S. involvement in that brutal and stalemated civil war.
…
Details of the plan were still being debated Thursday, but its likely outlines were described by knowledgeable officials: …

It follows the list of issues that have been discussed on and on over the last three years, more CIA training for insurgents in Jordan, more weapons, maybe some MANPADs. Ignatius source is here seems to be the CIA friends in the Syrian opposition:

The expanded program would “send a clear message to the Assad regime that there is no military solution to the struggle,” according to a March memo to the White House from the opposition. Assad “has no incentive to talk” now, the memo argued, because he thinks he is winning.The rationale, bluntly stated, is that to reach an eventual diplomatic settlement in Syria, it is necessary now to escalate the conflict militarily. This has been a hard pill for Obama to swallow, but prodded by the Saudis, he seems to have reached that point.

There are so many caveats in here – “appears to have decided”, 2still being debated”, “seems to have reached that point” – that I do not believe a word of it. The loudly announced, by Ignatius and others, attack on south Syria has yet to appear and the halfhearted attack by the Turkish supported Jihadists in the north seems to be stuck.

I do not anticipate any bigger action by Turkey or the U.S. especially as the such action right now would likely lead to harsher reaction by Russia.

Turkey Wages War on Syria: Leaked Recording Confirms Turkish “False Flag” Attack | Global Research









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The US, Turkey, Israel “Triple Alliance”*

_The following article was first published by GR on August 6, 2006. It is of particular relevance to an understanding both of the terrorist insurgency in Syria (supported by Turkey and Israel), Israeli threats directed against Iran as well as the ongoing Israeli attacks on the people of Gaza._

_There was a deterioration of relations between Ankara and Tel Aviv in 2010 following the Marvi Marmara Gaza flotilla incident._

_While ties were officially suspended after the UN released its report of the Mavi Marmara raid by Israel, in practice, senior Israeli and Turkish military and intelligence officials continued to collaborate under their longstanding bilateral military and intelligence agreement. In December 2013, diplomatic relations were normalized. _

In relation to Israel’s July 2014 attacks on Gaza, Erdogan accused Israel of “continuing to carry out state terrorism in the region …“What’s the difference between this mentality and that of Hitler?” Erdogan asked. (Press TV, July 15 2014)

_Despite official statements and Prime Minister Erdogan’s narrative regarding Israel’s attack on Gaza ( largely intended for Turkish public opinion), Turkey remains a firm ally of Israel._

*Michel Chossudovsky, July 16, 2014*

*Highlights. Scroll down for Complete article

From the outset in 1992, the Israeli-Turkish military alliance has consistently been directed against Syria. A 1993 Memorandum of Understanding led to the creation of (Israeli-Turkish) “joint committees” to handle so-called regional threats. Under the terms of the Memorandum, Turkey and Israel agreed “to cooperate in gathering intelligence on Syria, Iran, and Iraq and to meet regularly to share assessments pertaining to terrorism and these countries’ military capabilities.”

Turkey agreed to allow IDF and Israeli security forces to gather electronic intelligence on Syria and Iran from Turkey. In exchange, Israel assisted in the equipping and training of Turkish forces in anti-terror warfare along the Syrian, Iraqi, and Iranian borders.” (Ibid)

In 1997, Israel and Turkey launched “A Strategic Dialogue” involving a bi-annual process of high level military consultations by the respective deputy chiefs of staff. (Milliyet, Istanbul, in Turkish 14 July 2006). 

Already during the Clinton Administration, a triangular military alliance between the US, Israel and Turkey had unfolded. This “triple alliance”, which is dominated by the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, integrates and coordinates military command decisions between the three countries pertaining to the broader Middle East. It is based on the close military ties respectively of Israel and Turkey with the US, coupled with a strong bilateral military relationship between Tel Aviv and Ankara. Amply documented, Israel and Turkey are partners in the US planned aerial attacks on Iran, which have been in an advanced state of readiness since mid-2005. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005)

The triple alliance is also coupled with a 2005 NATO-Israeli military cooperation agreement which includes “many areas of common interest,such as the fight against terrorism and joint military exercises. These military cooperation ties with NATO are viewed by the Israeli military as a means to “enhance Israel’s deterrence capability regarding potential enemies threatening it, mainly Iran and Syria.”

* * *

“Triple Alliance”: The US, Turkey, Israel and the War on Lebanon

by Michel Chossudovsky

Global Research, August 6, 2006

While Turkey’s Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has condemned Israel for the atrocities committed in Lebanon [2006], his government remains a staunch ally of Israel and a major military actor in the Middle East and Central Asia, with close ties to Washington, Tel Aviv and NATO headquarters in Brussels.

“This war is unjust… The Israeli war …is simply fueling hatred… It is not difficult to see that a terrible global war and a huge disaster await us.””, said Erdogan at the Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) meeting in Kuala Lumpur, in early August

In a cruel irony, Turkey, through its military alliance with Israel and the US, is a de facto partner in the “terrible global war” alluded to by Prime Minister Erdogan.

The Turkish head of government’s apparent indignation responds to strong anti-Israeli sentiment within Turkey and the Middle East. His Justice and Development Party (AKP), which dominates the ruling coalition is considered to be a “pro-Islamic political entity”. Yet beneath the gilded surface of Turkish party politics, the ruling AKP coalition government led Prime Minister Erdogan is complicit in Israeli war crimes.

Turkey’s condemnation of Israel is in blatant contradiction with the substance of its longstanding military cooperation agreement with Israel, which the ruling AKP government has actively pursued. Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has not only supported Israeli interests, he had also developed a close personal rapport with (former) Prime Minister Ariel Sharon.







The contradictions underlying Turkey’s foreign policy also relate to complex divisions within the ruling coalition as well as between the government and the Military hierarchy, which historically has maintained a close rapport with the Pentagon and NATO. While the alliance with Israel may be the source of political contention in the Turkish parliament, it has, nonetheless, been accepted and endorsed, since the mid-1990s, by successive government coalitions.

The Israeli-Turkish Military Alliance 

A significant turnaround in Turkish foreign policy occurred in the immediate wake of the Cold War, which contributed to redefining the Turkey-Israel relationship. Initially forged under the helm of Prime Minister Tansu Çiller, the Israeli-Turkish military pact is characterized by the landmark 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA). This strategic realignment of Turkey with Israel was part of Washington’s post Cold War agenda in the Middle East, which was also supported by US covert intelligence operations. In 1997, Mrs. Ciller was accused of having been recruited by the CIA and “of accepting money from foreign governments [the US] to work against Turkey’s national interests”. (Voice of America, 17 July 1997)

The 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement emulates a defunct secret agreement between Israel and Turkey formulated in the late 1950s at the height of the Cold War, entitled the “Peripheral Pact”:

“By 1958, however, a fascinating secret agreement, sometimes referred to as the “peripheral pact”, had emerged between the two nations. It’s conceptual framework can be traced back even before the founding of the state [of Israel] to the ideology ofBaruch ‘Uzel [Uziel], an Israeli leader who would later become a member of the Liberal Party.

Notably, exact details of the alliance remain hidden in numerous classified Israeli documents, and are obscured by Turkish secrecy, classified documents, and insistence that there was no actually documented pact between the countries. Nonetheless, it seems the alliance had three fundamental tenets. The diplomatic tenet involved joint public relations campaigns to influence general publics. The military aspect allegedly involved the exchange of intelligence information, joint planning for mutual aid in emergencies, and Turkish support in the Pentagon and at NATO for an improved Israeli military. Some also say that “highly sensitive” scientific cooperation as well as the export of Israeli military equipment to the Republic occurred. (See Washington Institute)

This 1958 bilateral military cooperation agreement, however, was short lived. In the course of the 1960s, Turkey pursued a rapprochement with both the Soviet Union and the Arab countries. (Ibid).

A protocol on Defense Cooperation was established in 1992 under the government of Süleyman Demirel, followed two years later by the signing of the 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA). Necmettin Erbakan succeeded Tansu Çiller as Prime Minister in 1997 in “an Islamic center-right coalition” with Ciller’s True Path Party.

In 1997, the Erbakan government was forced to resign as result of pressures exerted by the Military in what was described as “a post- modern coup d’État”.

The US sponsored 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA) implemented by the Çiller government, essentially set the stage for a firm and close relationship between Israel and Turkey in military and intelligence cooperation, joint military exercises, weapons production and training. The SSA is far-reaching in its implications. It also requires the exchange of military intelligence in what is described as the “guaranteed secrecy in the exchange and sharing of information”.

From the outset in 1992, the Israeli-Turkish military alliance has consistently been directed against Syria. A 1993 Memorandum of Understanding led to the creation of (Israeli-Turkish) “joint committees” to handle so-called regional threats. Under the terms of the Memorandum, Turkey and Israel agreed “to cooperate in gathering intelligence on Syria, Iran, and Iraq and to meet regularly to share assessments pertaining to terrorism and these countries’ military capabilities.”

Turkey agreed to allow IDF and Israeli security forces to gather electronic intelligence on Syria and Iran from Turkey. In exchange, Israel assisted in the equipping and training of Turkish forces in anti-terror warfare along the Syrian, Iraqi, and Iranian borders.” (Ibid)

In 1997, Israel and Turkey launched “A Strategic Dialogue” involving a bi-annual process of high level military consultations by the respective deputy chiefs of staff. (Milliyet, Istanbul, in Turkish 14 July 2006).

The 1994 SSA was followed in 1996 by a Military Training and Cooperation Agreement (MTCA). Also in 1996, Turkey entered into a Military Industry Cooperation Agreement with Israel, which was in turn instrumental to the signing of “a secret agreement” with Israel Military Industries to update its tank division, modernize its helicopter fleet and its F-4 and F-5 combat planes (Ibid). In turn, the two countries entered into negotiations with a view to establishing a Free Trade Agreement, which came into operation in 2000.

On the official agenda of recent Israeli-Turkish talks are joint defense projects, including the joint production of Arrow II Theater Missile Defense and Popeye II missiles. The latter, also known as the Have Lite, are advanced small missiles, designed for deployment on fighter planes.





Israel’s Arrow II

More recently, the Eastern Mediterranean corridor, from the Red Sea, through Lebanon and Syria to the Syrian- Turkish border has, both from a strategic and economic standpoint, become an important factor in the evolving Israel-Turkey military alliance. It is intimately related to the proposed Ceyhan-Ashkelon oil pipeline project (to be implemented by Turkey and Israel), which would link the Baku-Tblisi-Ceyhan pipeline to Israel’s Ashkelon-Eilat pipeline. (Michel Chossudovsky, The War on Lebanon and the Battle for Oil, July 2006)

The war on Lebanon ultimately seeks to establish joint Israeli-Turkish military control over a coastal corridor extending from the Israeli-Lebanese border to the East Mediterranean border between Syria and Turkey. What this militarization of the coastal Lebanese-Syrian corridor would signify is the control of almost the entire Eastern Mediterranean coastline by Turkey and Israel under the terms of the Israeli-Turkish military alliance. (Ibid)

Water is also part of this strategic relationship. Under a 2004 agreement, Turkey was to sell some 50 million cubic meters of water per annum to Israel over a 20 year period. In recent developments, the agreement has been revised. The water would to be channeled to Israel via an Israeli-Turkish water pipeline. (Ibid)

The NATO-Israel Security Agreement

In April 2001, Israel entered into “a security agreement” with NATO as part of NATO’s Mediterranean Dialogue:

“This security agreement provides the framework for the protection of classified information, as defined by all 19 member countries, and is signed by countries that wish to engage in cooperation with NATO.”

In 2004, the decision was taken to “elevate” the 2001 Mediterranean Dialogue “to a genuine [military] partnership and to launch the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI) with selected countries [including Algeria, Egypt, Israel, Jordan. Mauritania, Morocco and Tunisia] in the broader region of the Middle East.” The mandate of the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative, is to:

”contribute to regional security and stability, by promoting greater practical cooperation, enhancing the Dialogue’s political dimension, assisting in defense reform, cooperation in the field of border security, achieving interoperability and contributing to the fight against terrorism, while complementing other international efforts.” (NATO, emphasis added)

The Initiative “offers a ‘menu’ of bilateral activities” consisting of “defense reform, defense budgeting, defense planning and civil-military relations; military-to-military cooperation to contribute to interoperability through participation in selected military exercises and related education and training activities,…” ; cooperation in the fight against terrorism, including through intelligence-sharing; cooperation in the Alliance’s work on the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction … (NATO, The Istanbul Cooperation Initiative)

In practical terms, the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI) neutralizes Israel’s potential adversaries in the Arab World. It essentially grants a green light to Israel and its indefectible Turkish ally. It ensures that other member States (frontline Arab States) of the NATO sponsored ICI, will not intervene in a Middle East conflict instigated by Israel. This is the main purpose of the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI): paralyze the Arab States at the diplomatic and military levels, to ensure that they will not act in any meaningful way against US-Israeli interests in the Middle East.

By late 2004, the “enhanced” Mediterranean Dialogue (Istanbul Cooperation Initiative), had evolved into a more cohesive military cooperation agreement. The member countries met in Brussels in November 2004. Senior Israeli IDF officers held discussions, under NATO auspices, with the top military brass of six members of the Mediterranean basin nations, including Egypt, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco, Algeria and Mauritania. The hidden agenda of this meeting was essentially to set the stage for a full-fledged NATO-Israel partnership, with the tacit consent of the frontline Arab States.

This partnership relationship was firmed up in bilateral NATO-Israel talks held in Tel Aviv in February 2005.

Joint NATO-Israel Military Exercises

In early 2005, the US, Israel and Turkey held military exercises in the Eastern Mediterranean, off the coast of Syria, which were followed by NATO military exercises with Israel, which included several Arab countries.

These joint war games were then followed in February 2005, by NATO’s Secretary General Jaap de Hoop Scheffer’s visit to Israel. De Hoop Scheffer had talks with Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, Foreign Minister Silvan Shalom, Defense Minister Shaul Mofaz and the Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) Lt. General Moshe Ya’alon. (NATO Press Release, 24 February 2005).

The purpose of these meetings pertained to “possible ways of expanding current cooperation, particularly in the areas of military co-operation, the fight against terrorism and the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction.”

The ongoing relationship between NATO and Israel was confirmed in NATO’s Secretary General de Hoop Scheffer’s February 2005 speech in Tel Aviv:

“…At NATO’s Istanbul Summit [June 2004], we agreed, in close consultation with Israel and other partners in this process, to try to move our relationship to another level – in short, to move from dialogue to partnership.We want to further intensify our political dialogue; topromote greater interoperability between our military forces; and to encourage greater cooperation on defense reform, as well as in the critical fight against terrorism. … 

… Israel has … stepped forward with a list of concrete proposals for enhancing our cooperation. These proposals cover many areas of common interest, such as the fight against terrorism or joint military exercises, where Israel’s expertise is very much valued. They underline your country’s desire for a strengthened relation, and we are looking forward to working with Israel in the framework of an individual action programme. (NATO website, 24 February 2005, click for complete transcript of speech) (emphasis added)

These military cooperation ties were viewed by the Israeli military as a means to “enhance Israel’s deterrence capability regarding potential enemies threatening it, mainly Iran and Syria.”

It is worth noting that in February 2005, coinciding with the NATO mission to Israel, the government of Ariel Sharon dismissed General Moshe Ya’alon as Chief of Staff and appointed Air Force General Dan Halutz. This was the first time in Israeli history that an Air Force General was appointed Chief of Staff (See Uri Avnery, February 2005).

The appointment of Major General Dan Halutz as IDF Chief of Staff was considered in Israeli political circles as “the appointment of the right man at the right time.” In retrospect, his appointment has a direct bearing on the planning of the air campaign directed against Lebanon, although at the time Maj General Halutz was slated to undertake the planning of possible aerial bombing raids on Iran, as part of a planned US-Israeli operation. These planned bombings on Iran would be coordinated by US Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM) in liaison with Israel, Turkey and NATO. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005, February 2006, Jan 2006 ).

The Role of NATO in Relation to the War on Lebanon

NATO cannot under any circumstances play a “neutral stabilizing” role in Lebanon. NATO’s involvement would be dictated by the precise terms of the “NATO-Israel partnership”. A NATO “stabilization force”, pursuant to a UN Security Council Resolution would side with Israel against Lebanon.

The NATO-Israel partnership establishes NATO’s “responsibilities” in relation to its ally Israel: Israel is under attack and has “the legitimate right to defend itself”. The terms of the NATO-Israel agreement as defined in the February 2005 consultations in Tel Aviv, specifically point to “the fight against terrorism”.

The 2005 Israel-NATO agreement is all the more important because it requires NATO, in the context of the Israeli led war on Lebanon, to support Israel. It also means that NATO would be involved in the triangular process of military consultations and planning, which link Tel Aviv to Washington and Ankara.

Meanwhile, the NATO-Israel partnership reached in 2005 was also viewed by the Israeli government as an opportunity to strengthen its military alliance with Turkey in relation to its main regional enemies (Syria and Iran) as well as boost the shattered image of Israel:

The more Israel’s image is strengthened as a country facing enemies who attempt to attack it for no justified reason, the greater will be the possibility that aid will be extended to Israel by NATO. Furthermore, Iran and Syria will have to take into account the possibility that the increasing cooperation between Israel and NATO will strengthen Israel’s links with Turkey, also a member of NATO. Given Turkey’s impressive military potential and its geographic proximity to both Iran and Syria, Israel’s operational options against them, if and when it sees the need, could gain considerable strength. ”

(Jaffa Center for Strategic Studies, http://www.tau.ac.il/jcss/sa/v7n4p4Shalom.html )

New Pro-Israeli Turkish Chief of Staff

Another crucial and related development –which has a direct bearing on the current situation in Lebanon– is the timely appointment by the Erdogan government of a new Chief of Staff. Ground Forces Commander General Yasar Buyukanit, who is slated to succeed Gen. Hilmi Ozkok in late August.

General Buyukanit is pro-Israeli. He is a US approved appointee, firmly committed to America’s “War on Terrorism”. His timely appointment at the outset of Israel’s military campaign in Lebanon bears a direct relationship to the evolving Middle East war theater.

The appointment of General Buyukanit as Chief of Staff has been in the pipeline since December 2005, when he visited Washington for consultations with his US counterparts. At the Pentagon, General Buyukanit met the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Peter Pace, Army Commander General Francis Harvey Under Secretary of Defense for Policy Eric Edelman.

General Yasar Buyukanit also had discussions at the American Enterprise Institute (AEI), a Neo-conservative think tank with close ties to the Pentagon. AEI’s military analyst Thomas Donnelly was responsible for outlining and drafting the 2000 Neo-conservative military blueprint entitled “Rebuilding America’s Defenses” published by the Project of the New American century (PNAC). 

The decision by the Turkish cabinet led by Prime Minister Erdogan, to appoint (with some reluctance) General Buyukanit as Chief of Staff, was ratified by President Ahmet Necdet Sezer in early August at the height of a judicial procedure, indirectly implicating General Buyukanit, in the alleged organization of state-sponsored death squads targeting Kurdish rebels in Turkey’s southeastern region (The Independent, 21 April 2006).

Coinciding with General Buyukanit’s appointment as Chief of Staff, Prime Minister Erdogan’s government had already formulated the contours of Turkey’s participation in “an international force for stability in Lebanon” in anticipation of a UN Security Council resolution, which was being prepared by France and the United States.

Under the helm of General Buyukanit, the Turkish military could come play a more active role in the Israeli sponsored conflict. This role would be based on the terms of the military alliance between Israel and Turkey as well as on Israel’s partnership with NATO.

Meanwhile, General Buyukanit’s appointment as Chief of Staff is likely to be followed by purges within the Military, with a view to weeding out anti-Israeli sentiment among Turkey’s senior military brass. The first target of this streamlining could be Deputy Chief of Staff General Isik Kosaner, who refused to attend the bi-annual “Strategic Dialogue” with his Israeli counterparts in Tel Aviv in mid-July.

If the Lebanon war were to escalate into a broader conflict involving Syria, Turkish ground troops could be deployed under the terms of the Israeli-Turkish military alliance. It is worth mentioning that prime ministers Recep Erdogan and Ariel Sharon in a 2005 meeting in Tel Aviv decided to set up a “Hotline for the exchange of intelligence” as part of their evolving military alliance. What this suggests is that Turkey is a potential partner in the ongoing war on Lebanon.

“Triple Alliance”: US, Israel, Turkey

Already during the Clinton Administration, a triangular military alliance between the US, Israel and Turkey had unfolded. This “triple alliance”, which is dominated by the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, integrates and coordinates military command decisions between the three countries pertaining to the broader Middle East. It is based on the close military ties respectively of Israel and Turkey with the US, coupled with a strong bilateral military relationship between Tel Aviv and Ankara. Amply documented, Israel and Turkey are partners in the US planned aerial attacks on Iran, which have been in an advanced state of readiness since mid-2005. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005)

US-Turkey: “Shared Vision”

In recent developments, on July 6, barely a week before the bombing of Lebanon, a so-called “Shared Vision” document was signed by the US and Turkey, which essentially confirms the “Triple Alliance”. Turkish Foreign Minister Abdullah Gul was in Washington with U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice for the signing ceremony.

The “Shared Vision” agreement describes the relationship between Turkey and the United States as: “characterized by strong bonds of friendship, alliance, mutual trust and unity of vision. We share the same set of values and ideals in our regional and global objectives: the promotion of peace, democracy, freedom and prosperity.” more significantly, it implies Turkey’s unbending support of the US “war on terrorism”.

In practice, the document requires the Ankara government to endorse Washington’s foreign policy stance with regard to Israel’s right to “self defense” . This commitment was ratified barely a week before the onslaught of the war on Lebanon. According to Zaman (Istanbul) (July 6, 2006), the “Shared Vision” document is aimed at ensuring that:

” Turkey remains aligned with the United States and the West in strategic and tactical terms, adding that Ankara in turn wants to be part of the political planning processes in the Middle East rather than a ‘blind implementer’ of policies determined by global players.”

The document defines Turkey’s strategic and military alignment in the broader Middle East-Central Asian region as defined in Washington’s “Greater Middle East Initiative”:

“[The Shared Vision agreement] will encourage democracy and stability in Iraq, the Black Sea, Caucasus, Central Asia and Afghanistan [as well as support] “international efforts aimed at resolving the Middle East conflict; boosting peace and stability through democracy in the Greater Middle East Initiative; ensuring energy security; strengthening transatlantic relations; and enhancing understanding among religions and cultures.( Turkish Daily, 6 July 2006)

Escalation and Military Build-up

Israel is involved in a major military operation with the full deployment of its air force and ground forces. The target of the Israeli-led military operation is not Hizbollah but the destruction an entire country and the impoverishment of its population.

Israel is meeting fierce resistance not only from Hizbollah but from an armed civilian movement. The Israeli government has issued an order to mobilize as many as 40,000 additional reserve soldiers (Patrick Martin, July 2006)

In contrast to the “shock and awe” March 2003 Blitzkrieg over Iraq, the Israelis have aimed systematically and almost exclusively civilian targets. Moreover, Lebanon is defenseless. It does not possess an air defense system and the Israelis know it. The number of declared targets is staggering, even when compared, for instance, to the 300 selected strategic targets identified in the 1991 Gulf war.

The civilian infrastructure has been destroyed: water, telecommunications, bridges, airports, gas stations, power plants, dairy factories, etc. Confirmed by the British press, in towns and villages across Lebanon, schools and hospitals have been targeted with meticulous accuracy. In an utterly twisted logic, the Israeli government has casually blamed Hizbollah for using the schools and hospitals as hideouts or launch pads to wage their terrorist activities. (ABC Australia, interview with Israeli Ambassador to Australia, Nati Tamir, 21 July 2006).

Israeli Stockpiling of WMD

Recent developments in the war theater point towards escalation both within and beyond the borders of Lebanon. The Israeli government has confirmed that it is in for a “long war”. Patterns of weapons stockpiling by Israel support the long war agenda. To meet shortfalls in current stockpiles of WMD, Israel’s IDF is to take delivery of an emergency shipment of precision guided bombs, including US made GBU-28 bunker buster bombs produced by Raytheon.

The proposed shipment is described by military observers as somewhat “unusual”. Israel already has a large stockpile of precision guided weapons. In addition to its own stockpiles, the IDF took delivery in 2005 of some 5000 US made “smart air launched weapons” including some 500 “bunker-buster” bombs.

While the report suggests that “Israel still had a long list of targets in Lebanon to strike”, the history of these deliveries of bunker buster bombs to Israel since 2004, suggests that they may be intended for use in the broader Middle Eastern region, including Syria and Iran.

The Broader Middle East War

The war in Lebanon is an integral part of the US Middle East war agenda. Over the last two years, US military documents and national security statements point quite explicitly to Syria and Iran as potential targets of US military aggression. Escalation in relation to Syria is a strategic scenario, contemplated by US, Israeli and Turkish military planners.

In their July Joint Press Conference at the White House, President George W. Bush and Prime Minister Tony Blair renewed, in no uncertain terms, their threats against Syria and Iran. These threats are now backed by concrete military plans:

“The message is very, very simple to them. It is that, you have a choice. Iran and Syria have a choice. And they may think that they can avoid this choice; in fact, they can’t. And when things are set in train like what has happened in Lebanon over the past few weeks, it only, in my view, underscores the fact they have this choice. They can either come in and participate as proper and responsible members of the international community, or they will face the risk of increasing confrontation.” (White House, 28 July 2006)

This and other statements point to escalation, where Lebanon is slated to be used as a casus belli, a “just cause” for war on Syria and possibly Iran, due to their alleged support of Hizbollah.

On the other hand, the Syrian government has intimated that if Israel launches an all out invasion of Lebanon beyond the southern region, it would have no choice but to intervene in the conflict:.

“Syria issued a stark warning that an Israeli invasion of Lebanon would drag it into the spiraling Middle East conflict and called for an immediate ceasefire.

‘If Israel makes a land entry into Lebanon, they can get to within 20 km of Damascus,’ Information Minister Moshen Bilal told the Spanish newspaper ABC.

‘What will we do? Stand by with our arms folded? Absolutely not. Without any doubt Syria will intervene in the conflict.’” (AFX, 26 July 2006)

Moreover any encroachment or movement of Israeli troops inside Syrian territory could trigger the entry of Syria into the conflict. Syrian troops and air force are currently deployed and are “in an advanced state of readiness”.

If Syria were to be brought into the war, in all likelihood Turkey would intervene in accordance with the terms of the Israel-Turkey military alliance. NATO would send troops pursuant to its 2005 military partnership agreement with Israel.

Meanwhile, the Bush administration in close liaison with Britain is pushing for a UN Security Council Resolution on Iran’s nuclear program, which could lead in the months ahead to punitive bombings directed against Iran.

In relation to Lebanon, Iran’s president Ahmadinejad intimated at the very outset of the bombing campaign that Iran would intervene if Syria is attacked:

Mr [Mahmud] Ahmadinezhad expressed grave concerns over the Zionist military’s attacks on Palestinian and Lebanese civilians. He described the aggressions as the sign of weakness on the part the illegitimate regime. He said despite what the Zionist officials may think, such actions cannot save the regime.

Commenting on the recent Israeli threats against Syria, the president said that the regime’s ever increasing aggressive measures would be interpreted as an attack on the whole of the Islamic world, adding that it would meet with a strong response.(Voice of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Tehran, in Persian, 14 July 2006)

As the Middle East war escalates, the Resistance movements in the various countries will move closer together. Already a solidarity movement in favor of Hizbollah has developed in Iraq. In Lebanon, sectarian boundaries are breaking down between Sunni and Shiite. Muslims and Maronite Christians are joining hands to defend their Homeland.

The US and Israel will not be able to handle this resistance on the ground without destroying the entire country with aerial bombardments. If Syria is brought into the war and Turkey intervenes, the entire Middle East will flare up. Turkey has a formidable military arsenal (with 393,000 ground troops, 56,800 Air Force and 54,000 Navy personnel). Yet at the same time, there is a very strong anti-Israeli sentiment in Turkey to the extent that the Erdogan government may have to present Turkey’s role to public opinion as part of a limited “peace-keeping” or humanitarian mandate under UN auspices.

The Anti-war Movement

The geopolitics behind the war on Lebanon must be addressed by the Antiwar movement. We are not dealing with a limited conflict between the Israeli Armed Forces (IDF) and Hizbollah as conveyed by the Western media. The Lebanese war theater is part of a broader US military agenda, which encompasses a region extending from the Eastern Mediterranean into the heartland of Central Asia. The war on Lebanon must be viewed as “a stage” in this broader “military road-map”.

The structure of military alliances is crucial in understanding the evolution of the US sponsored Middle East war. The war on Lebanon is not strictly an Israeli military project, it is part of a coordinated military endeavor by Israel’s main partners and allies including the US, Britain, Turkey, and the member states of the Atlantic Alliance.

War Crimes 

While Israel is indelibly responsible for “Crimes against Peace” as defined in Article 6a of the Nuremberg Charter: for “the planning, preparation, initiation or waging of a war of aggression, or a war in violation of international treaties“, the same Article 6a also extends to Israel’s military partners and allies.

Israel is responsible for “War Crimes” under Article 6b of the Nuremberg Charter .through the “plunder of public or private property, wanton destruction of cities, towns or villages, or devastation not justified by military necessity;” (Art. 6b). It is responsible for “Crimes against Humanity” through the perpetration of acts of : “murder, extermination, enslavement, deportation, and other inhumane acts committed against any civilian population, before or during the war…” (Article 6c).

Those Western heads of State and heads of government who overtly support Israel’s air raids and illegal occupation of Lebanon, are complicit in “war crimes” and “crimes against humanity.” This pertains specifically to those Western political leaders who, at the outset of the war, turned down the “cease fire” proposal, which would have led to a halt to the Israeli aerial bombardments, largely directed against the civilian population.

The legitimacy of the main political and military actors and corporate sponsors must be the target of a consistent anti-war movement which goes beyond the expression of anti-war sentiment and the holding of large public antiwar rallies. Under the Nuremberg Charter, Article 6, Western leaders who support and/or pay lip service to Israel’s war crimes are categorized as accomplices:

“Leaders, organizers, instigators and accomplices participating in the formulation or execution of a common plan or conspiracy to commit any of the foregoing crimes are responsible for all acts performed by any persons in execution of such plan.” 

The latter clause also applies to the permanent members of Security Council, who uphold Israel’s right to “self defense”. Article 7 of the Nuremberg Charter stipulates that “the official position of defendants, whether as Heads of State or responsible officials in Government Departments, shall not be considered as freeing them from responsibility or mitigating punishment.” 

There is a sense of urgency in reversing the tide of war.

Reversing the tide of war can not be limited to a critique of the US war agenda. What is at stake is the legitimacy of the political and military actors and the economic power structures, which from behind the scenes control the formulation, and direction of US foreign policy.

A war agenda is not disarmed through antiwar sentiment. One does not reverse the tide by asking President Bush or Prime Minister Olmert: “please abide by the Geneva Convention” and the Nuremberg Charter. Ultimately a consistent antiwar agenda requires unseating the war criminals in high office as a first step towards disarming the institutions and corporate structures of the New World Order.

To break the “war on terrorism” consensus, we must also break its propaganda apparatus, the pervasive structures of media disinformation, the fear and intimidation campaign, which galvanize public opinion into accepting the legitimacy of the Anglo-American military project.

This can only be effectively implemented by unseating the war criminals from the positions of authority which they quite legitimately occupy. It is this legitimacy of “war criminals” in high office in our respective countries, which has to be broken.

Sanctions against Israel

Sanctions against Israel must be adopted by member countries of the United Nations. And if they are not adopted or ratified by the relevant government or inter-governmental authorities, then the officials representing those authorities should be held responsible for “war crimes” under the Nuremberg Charter. If the national legislatures of UN member countries uphold governments which condone Israeli war crimes, then those members of parliament must also be unseated.

A UN Security Council resolution cannot override or erase the fact that Israel has violated international law and has committed extensive crimes. Moreover, the veto exercised by a permanent member which might temporarily uphold Israel’s actions, including its illegal occupation of Lebanon, has no legitimacy and cannot override the UN Charter and the tenets of international law (Nuremberg Charter).

In other words, if appropriate sanctions against Israel are not adopted by the UN Security Council, due the encroachment of one or more permanent members of the Security Council, the heads of State and heads of government of those permanent member countries of the Security Council (e.g. US, UK, France) should be considered, under the Nuremberg Charter, accomplices of Israeli “crimes against the peace”, ” war crimes” and “crimes against humanity”. (Article 6).

Similarly, the adoption of a bogus “consensus” UN Security Council resolution brokered by the US, France and Britain, which protects the interests of Israel and/or upholds the illegal occupation, while calling for the disarmament of Hizbollah, does not alter the fact that Israel has committed those crimes. Moreover, it should be clear that if such a resolution were to be adopted, those members who voted in favor of the resolution would, under Article 6 of the Nuremberg Charter, be considered accomplices of Israeli crimes. Ultimately what such as bogus resolution signifies is the “criminalization” of the United Nations Security Council.

But the more crucial and complex relationship to be addressed by the antiwar movement pertains to the powers operating behind the scenes: the Anglo-American oil giants, the so-called “defense contractors” which produce Weapons of Mass Destruction in the real sense of the word, the media conglomerates which fabricate the news and constitute an instrument of war propaganda, and the powerful financial institutions, whose interests are served in a profit driven war.

Michel Chossudovsky is the author of the international best seller “The Globalization of Poverty ” published in eleven languages. He is Professor of Economics at the University of Ottawa and Director of the Center for Research on Globalization, at www.globalresearch.ca . He is also a contributor to the Encyclopaedia Britannica. His most recent book is entitled:America’s “War on Terrorism”, Global Research, 2005. *


----------



## Syrian Lion

Aleppo: The Syrian Army Captures the Steel Plant

Breaking from Aleppo: Camp Handarat Under Syrian Army Fire Control

*Ibrahimi confesses the truth about Syria after his resignation *​Sorry I couldn't find a video with English subtitles... but I will give you the main points...

Ibrahimi: This is a foreign interference, they found few traitors inside Syria, and the duty of the government is to fight terrorism. 

Reporter: how did you feel when you met with Alasad?
Ibrahimi: Alasad is foundation stone, if it is removed, the structure will collapse. 

Reporter: Is it true that Lavrov told Alasad to step down?
Ibrahimi: Not true, Lavrov goal was to bring Syrians together and let them decide their fate on their own 

Reporter: Is it true that you said there are evidence of the opposition chemical attack?
Ibrahimi: I didn't say it that way, but yes I do believe alnusra did chemical attack in Khan Alasal. 

Reporter: Do you believe that suspending Syria's seat from the "Arab" League is a mistake?
Ibrahimi: Yes, I told Alarabi ( the head of AL) that it was a mistake, it will not help.... 

Reporter: You resigned because you gave up/ disappointed ?
Ibrahimi: I did my best...
Reporter: USA didn't give you enough support..
Ibrahimi: they did support me more than Turkey and the gcc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

12,000 have died since Assad's siege on Eastern Ghouta. Most of whom were civilians.
Yarmouk camp has also had its far share of civilian casualties.
Handarat camp is not under SAA control as Syrian Lion said.





(Ahrar Al-Sham flag in that camp)
Same with Al Malah, SAA only advanced on a few positions. Rebels still in combat in both areas. Handarat town and Sayfat town are also under attack by rebels as we speak iirc.




As usual, Iran 1802 comes out with his usual BS and spits out some conspiracy theories.
In other news, IF and JaN have surrounded the Al-Duhur Airport in Idlib and gave a 48 hour ultimatum for surrender.

The video title says: Haraket Hazzm: Violent clashes and a takeover of a new area along with the destruction of a building which regime forces are stationed in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

(Video in Handarat town)


----------



## Hack-Hook

rmi5 said:


> Ahmadshah massoud was backed by Iran, not KSA. just visit the links that I have posted. Iran supported shia Hazara massacre, like how they supported Armenia against Azerbaijan. They are just caring for their own benefits, and one is too simple minded, if assumes they care for shiites, civilians or moralities.



Iran provided the same support to both Armenia and Azerbaijan during the war , which was humanitarian aids . nothing on military front , you wanted us to commit a massacre by putting a siege on Armenia and we refused .

and if you want to know why we were warmer toward Armenia after the war well ask it from your current and previous president .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

JEskandari said:


> Iran provided the same support to both Armenia and Azerbaijan during the war , which was humanitarian aids . nothing on military front , you wanted us to commit a massacre by putting a siege on Armenia and we refused .
> 
> and if you want to know why we were warmer toward Armenia after the war well ask it from your current and previous president .



Even Armenians themselves have confessed why Iran supported them against Azerbaijan. It was leaked in wikileaks in which the previous deputy of security of president of Armenia, ShahNazarian who is also a congress man, and an ex minister, has said that Iranians have asked Armenia to prolong the conflict, since they worry about Azerbaijan getting free to focus on South Azerbaijan.
Keep your humanitarian aids for yourself. you, your regime are not humans, and also need help more than anyone else. IRGC builds free railways, and roads in Armenia, and Iran sells gas for free(less than the 10% of the real price=free) to Armenia. Also, Azerbaijan captures more than a hundred Iranian spies per year, if you read Azerbaijani news. So, Don't fool yourself and don't apologize for your regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

everyone knows news from Azerbaijan and north korea are the most reliable sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

IRAN 1802 said:


> Cut the crap !!!
> 
> *Turkey Wages War on Syria: Leaked Recording Confirms Turkish “False Flag” Attack*
> 
> Global Research, March 29, 2014
> Moon of Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some more thoughts on the leaked tape from a meeting in the Turkish foreign ministry which is only very selectively reported in “western” media. A videowith recorded voices and English text is available as is the seemingly complete text in two parts._
> 
> The setting of the recording is this:
> 
> The voices of the illegal recording believed to belong to *Davutoğlu, National Intelligence Organization (MİT) Hakan Fidan, Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Feridun Sinirlioğlu, and Deputy Chief of General Staff Gen. Yaşar Gürel.* According to the information obtained from sources, the recording consists of a chat between four officials in Davutoğlu’s office before the commencement of the official meeting with the participation of more civil and military bureaucrats in another room at the Foreign Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear when exactly the meeting happened. It would fit the situation late last year or early 2014.
> 
> The major points from my view:
> 
> 
> Turkey has delivered 2,000 trucks of weapons and ammunition to the insurgents in Syria.
> There are plans for false flag attacks on Turkey or Turkish property to justify an attack from Turkey on Syria.
> The Turkish military has great concerns going into and fighting Syria.
> The general atmosphere between these _deciders_ is one of indecisiveness. Everyone seems to be unclear what Erdogan wants and is waiting for clear orders from above.
> U.S. military has shortly before the meeting presented fresh plans for a no-fly one over Syria.
> Then there is the fact in itself that this tape and others leaked. Internal government communication in Turkey and personal communication of Turkish official has been thoroughly compromised. This will hinder future decision making and will erode any trust Turkish government allies may have in it.
> 
> It is somewhat astonishing how “western” media avoid the content of the leaked tape. An AP report on it makes a lot of the youtube blocking the Turkish government ordered in reaction to the tape. Of the recording itself the AP only mentions this:
> 
> The four are allegedly heard discussing a military intervention in neighboring Syria, a sensitive political issue in Turkey, although the context of the conversation is not clear.
> 
> The Washington Post filed that AP report under _Technology_. This is an incredible disservice to its readers.
> 
> The Guardian report based on Reuters is not any better:
> 
> The move by the TIB came hours after an anonymous YouTube account posted a leaked audio recording allegedly of a confidential conversation between Turkish intelligence chief Hakan Fidan, foreign minister Ahmet Davutoglu, undersecretary of the foreign ministry Feridun Sinirlioglu and deputy chief of the general staff, Yasar Gürel, discussing possible military action in Syria.
> 
> There is no mentioning at all of the false flag attack. The Wall Street Journal comes somewhat nearer to the truth:
> 
> … a leaked recording published anonymously on the platform puported to reveal a conversation in which Turkey’s foreign minister, spy chief and a top general appear to discuss how to create a pretext for a possible Turkish attack within Syria.
> 
> For once kudos to the NYT which at least touches one point but leaves out the other important ones:
> 
> … the officials were heard discussing a plot to establish a justification for military strikes in Syria. One option that is said to have been discussed was orchestrating an attack on the Tomb of Suleyman Shah …
> 
> German media did not do any better.
> 
> A NATO ally is planning a false flag attack on its own territory which would implicate NATO Article 5 and other NATO countries’ forces and the media do not even touch the issue? This is ludicrous.
> 
> Related to the Syria issue is another thinly sourced trial balloon, the tenth or so, by the unofficial CIA spokesperson David Ignatius in the Washington Post:
> 
> The Obama administration, stung by reversals in Ukraine and Syria, appears to have decided to expand its covert program of training and assistance for the Syrian opposition, deepening U.S. involvement in that brutal and stalemated civil war.
> …
> Details of the plan were still being debated Thursday, but its likely outlines were described by knowledgeable officials: …
> 
> It follows the list of issues that have been discussed on and on over the last three years, more CIA training for insurgents in Jordan, more weapons, maybe some MANPADs. Ignatius source is here seems to be the CIA friends in the Syrian opposition:
> 
> The expanded program would “send a clear message to the Assad regime that there is no military solution to the struggle,” according to a March memo to the White House from the opposition. Assad “has no incentive to talk” now, the memo argued, because he thinks he is winning.The rationale, bluntly stated, is that to reach an eventual diplomatic settlement in Syria, it is necessary now to escalate the conflict militarily. This has been a hard pill for Obama to swallow, but prodded by the Saudis, he seems to have reached that point.
> 
> There are so many caveats in here – “appears to have decided”, 2still being debated”, “seems to have reached that point” – that I do not believe a word of it. The loudly announced, by Ignatius and others, attack on south Syria has yet to appear and the halfhearted attack by the Turkish supported Jihadists in the north seems to be stuck.
> 
> I do not anticipate any bigger action by Turkey or the U.S. especially as the such action right now would likely lead to harsher reaction by Russia.
> 
> Turkey Wages War on Syria: Leaked Recording Confirms Turkish “False Flag” Attack | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The US, Turkey, Israel “Triple Alliance”*
> 
> _The following article was first published by GR on August 6, 2006. It is of particular relevance to an understanding both of the terrorist insurgency in Syria (supported by Turkey and Israel), Israeli threats directed against Iran as well as the ongoing Israeli attacks on the people of Gaza._
> 
> _There was a deterioration of relations between Ankara and Tel Aviv in 2010 following the Marvi Marmara Gaza flotilla incident._
> 
> _While ties were officially suspended after the UN released its report of the Mavi Marmara raid by Israel, in practice, senior Israeli and Turkish military and intelligence officials continued to collaborate under their longstanding bilateral military and intelligence agreement. In December 2013, diplomatic relations were normalized. _
> 
> In relation to Israel’s July 2014 attacks on Gaza, Erdogan accused Israel of “continuing to carry out state terrorism in the region …“What’s the difference between this mentality and that of Hitler?” Erdogan asked. (Press TV, July 15 2014)
> 
> _Despite official statements and Prime Minister Erdogan’s narrative regarding Israel’s attack on Gaza ( largely intended for Turkish public opinion), Turkey remains a firm ally of Israel._
> 
> *Michel Chossudovsky, July 16, 2014*
> 
> *Highlights. Scroll down for Complete article
> 
> From the outset in 1992, the Israeli-Turkish military alliance has consistently been directed against Syria. A 1993 Memorandum of Understanding led to the creation of (Israeli-Turkish) “joint committees” to handle so-called regional threats. Under the terms of the Memorandum, Turkey and Israel agreed “to cooperate in gathering intelligence on Syria, Iran, and Iraq and to meet regularly to share assessments pertaining to terrorism and these countries’ military capabilities.”
> 
> Turkey agreed to allow IDF and Israeli security forces to gather electronic intelligence on Syria and Iran from Turkey. In exchange, Israel assisted in the equipping and training of Turkish forces in anti-terror warfare along the Syrian, Iraqi, and Iranian borders.” (Ibid)
> 
> In 1997, Israel and Turkey launched “A Strategic Dialogue” involving a bi-annual process of high level military consultations by the respective deputy chiefs of staff. (Milliyet, Istanbul, in Turkish 14 July 2006).
> 
> Already during the Clinton Administration, a triangular military alliance between the US, Israel and Turkey had unfolded. This “triple alliance”, which is dominated by the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, integrates and coordinates military command decisions between the three countries pertaining to the broader Middle East. It is based on the close military ties respectively of Israel and Turkey with the US, coupled with a strong bilateral military relationship between Tel Aviv and Ankara. Amply documented, Israel and Turkey are partners in the US planned aerial attacks on Iran, which have been in an advanced state of readiness since mid-2005. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005)
> 
> The triple alliance is also coupled with a 2005 NATO-Israeli military cooperation agreement which includes “many areas of common interest,such as the fight against terrorism and joint military exercises. These military cooperation ties with NATO are viewed by the Israeli military as a means to “enhance Israel’s deterrence capability regarding potential enemies threatening it, mainly Iran and Syria.”
> 
> * * *
> 
> “Triple Alliance”: The US, Turkey, Israel and the War on Lebanon
> 
> by Michel Chossudovsky
> 
> Global Research, August 6, 2006
> 
> While Turkey’s Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has condemned Israel for the atrocities committed in Lebanon [2006], his government remains a staunch ally of Israel and a major military actor in the Middle East and Central Asia, with close ties to Washington, Tel Aviv and NATO headquarters in Brussels.
> 
> “This war is unjust… The Israeli war …is simply fueling hatred… It is not difficult to see that a terrible global war and a huge disaster await us.””, said Erdogan at the Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) meeting in Kuala Lumpur, in early August
> 
> In a cruel irony, Turkey, through its military alliance with Israel and the US, is a de facto partner in the “terrible global war” alluded to by Prime Minister Erdogan.
> 
> The Turkish head of government’s apparent indignation responds to strong anti-Israeli sentiment within Turkey and the Middle East. His Justice and Development Party (AKP), which dominates the ruling coalition is considered to be a “pro-Islamic political entity”. Yet beneath the gilded surface of Turkish party politics, the ruling AKP coalition government led Prime Minister Erdogan is complicit in Israeli war crimes.
> 
> Turkey’s condemnation of Israel is in blatant contradiction with the substance of its longstanding military cooperation agreement with Israel, which the ruling AKP government has actively pursued. Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has not only supported Israeli interests, he had also developed a close personal rapport with (former) Prime Minister Ariel Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contradictions underlying Turkey’s foreign policy also relate to complex divisions within the ruling coalition as well as between the government and the Military hierarchy, which historically has maintained a close rapport with the Pentagon and NATO. While the alliance with Israel may be the source of political contention in the Turkish parliament, it has, nonetheless, been accepted and endorsed, since the mid-1990s, by successive government coalitions.
> 
> The Israeli-Turkish Military Alliance
> 
> A significant turnaround in Turkish foreign policy occurred in the immediate wake of the Cold War, which contributed to redefining the Turkey-Israel relationship. Initially forged under the helm of Prime Minister Tansu Çiller, the Israeli-Turkish military pact is characterized by the landmark 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA). This strategic realignment of Turkey with Israel was part of Washington’s post Cold War agenda in the Middle East, which was also supported by US covert intelligence operations. In 1997, Mrs. Ciller was accused of having been recruited by the CIA and “of accepting money from foreign governments [the US] to work against Turkey’s national interests”. (Voice of America, 17 July 1997)
> 
> The 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement emulates a defunct secret agreement between Israel and Turkey formulated in the late 1950s at the height of the Cold War, entitled the “Peripheral Pact”:
> 
> “By 1958, however, a fascinating secret agreement, sometimes referred to as the “peripheral pact”, had emerged between the two nations. It’s conceptual framework can be traced back even before the founding of the state [of Israel] to the ideology ofBaruch ‘Uzel [Uziel], an Israeli leader who would later become a member of the Liberal Party.
> 
> Notably, exact details of the alliance remain hidden in numerous classified Israeli documents, and are obscured by Turkish secrecy, classified documents, and insistence that there was no actually documented pact between the countries. Nonetheless, it seems the alliance had three fundamental tenets. The diplomatic tenet involved joint public relations campaigns to influence general publics. The military aspect allegedly involved the exchange of intelligence information, joint planning for mutual aid in emergencies, and Turkish support in the Pentagon and at NATO for an improved Israeli military. Some also say that “highly sensitive” scientific cooperation as well as the export of Israeli military equipment to the Republic occurred. (See Washington Institute)
> 
> This 1958 bilateral military cooperation agreement, however, was short lived. In the course of the 1960s, Turkey pursued a rapprochement with both the Soviet Union and the Arab countries. (Ibid).
> 
> A protocol on Defense Cooperation was established in 1992 under the government of Süleyman Demirel, followed two years later by the signing of the 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA). Necmettin Erbakan succeeded Tansu Çiller as Prime Minister in 1997 in “an Islamic center-right coalition” with Ciller’s True Path Party.
> 
> In 1997, the Erbakan government was forced to resign as result of pressures exerted by the Military in what was described as “a post- modern coup d’État”.
> 
> The US sponsored 1994 Security and Secrecy Agreement (SSA) implemented by the Çiller government, essentially set the stage for a firm and close relationship between Israel and Turkey in military and intelligence cooperation, joint military exercises, weapons production and training. The SSA is far-reaching in its implications. It also requires the exchange of military intelligence in what is described as the “guaranteed secrecy in the exchange and sharing of information”.
> 
> From the outset in 1992, the Israeli-Turkish military alliance has consistently been directed against Syria. A 1993 Memorandum of Understanding led to the creation of (Israeli-Turkish) “joint committees” to handle so-called regional threats. Under the terms of the Memorandum, Turkey and Israel agreed “to cooperate in gathering intelligence on Syria, Iran, and Iraq and to meet regularly to share assessments pertaining to terrorism and these countries’ military capabilities.”
> 
> Turkey agreed to allow IDF and Israeli security forces to gather electronic intelligence on Syria and Iran from Turkey. In exchange, Israel assisted in the equipping and training of Turkish forces in anti-terror warfare along the Syrian, Iraqi, and Iranian borders.” (Ibid)
> 
> In 1997, Israel and Turkey launched “A Strategic Dialogue” involving a bi-annual process of high level military consultations by the respective deputy chiefs of staff. (Milliyet, Istanbul, in Turkish 14 July 2006).
> 
> The 1994 SSA was followed in 1996 by a Military Training and Cooperation Agreement (MTCA). Also in 1996, Turkey entered into a Military Industry Cooperation Agreement with Israel, which was in turn instrumental to the signing of “a secret agreement” with Israel Military Industries to update its tank division, modernize its helicopter fleet and its F-4 and F-5 combat planes (Ibid). In turn, the two countries entered into negotiations with a view to establishing a Free Trade Agreement, which came into operation in 2000.
> 
> On the official agenda of recent Israeli-Turkish talks are joint defense projects, including the joint production of Arrow II Theater Missile Defense and Popeye II missiles. The latter, also known as the Have Lite, are advanced small missiles, designed for deployment on fighter planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Arrow II
> 
> More recently, the Eastern Mediterranean corridor, from the Red Sea, through Lebanon and Syria to the Syrian- Turkish border has, both from a strategic and economic standpoint, become an important factor in the evolving Israel-Turkey military alliance. It is intimately related to the proposed Ceyhan-Ashkelon oil pipeline project (to be implemented by Turkey and Israel), which would link the Baku-Tblisi-Ceyhan pipeline to Israel’s Ashkelon-Eilat pipeline. (Michel Chossudovsky, The War on Lebanon and the Battle for Oil, July 2006)
> 
> The war on Lebanon ultimately seeks to establish joint Israeli-Turkish military control over a coastal corridor extending from the Israeli-Lebanese border to the East Mediterranean border between Syria and Turkey. What this militarization of the coastal Lebanese-Syrian corridor would signify is the control of almost the entire Eastern Mediterranean coastline by Turkey and Israel under the terms of the Israeli-Turkish military alliance. (Ibid)
> 
> Water is also part of this strategic relationship. Under a 2004 agreement, Turkey was to sell some 50 million cubic meters of water per annum to Israel over a 20 year period. In recent developments, the agreement has been revised. The water would to be channeled to Israel via an Israeli-Turkish water pipeline. (Ibid)
> 
> The NATO-Israel Security Agreement
> 
> In April 2001, Israel entered into “a security agreement” with NATO as part of NATO’s Mediterranean Dialogue:
> 
> “This security agreement provides the framework for the protection of classified information, as defined by all 19 member countries, and is signed by countries that wish to engage in cooperation with NATO.”
> 
> In 2004, the decision was taken to “elevate” the 2001 Mediterranean Dialogue “to a genuine [military] partnership and to launch the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI) with selected countries [including Algeria, Egypt, Israel, Jordan. Mauritania, Morocco and Tunisia] in the broader region of the Middle East.” The mandate of the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative, is to:
> 
> ”contribute to regional security and stability, by promoting greater practical cooperation, enhancing the Dialogue’s political dimension, assisting in defense reform, cooperation in the field of border security, achieving interoperability and contributing to the fight against terrorism, while complementing other international efforts.” (NATO, emphasis added)
> 
> The Initiative “offers a ‘menu’ of bilateral activities” consisting of “defense reform, defense budgeting, defense planning and civil-military relations; military-to-military cooperation to contribute to interoperability through participation in selected military exercises and related education and training activities,…” ; cooperation in the fight against terrorism, including through intelligence-sharing; cooperation in the Alliance’s work on the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction … (NATO, The Istanbul Cooperation Initiative)
> 
> In practical terms, the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI) neutralizes Israel’s potential adversaries in the Arab World. It essentially grants a green light to Israel and its indefectible Turkish ally. It ensures that other member States (frontline Arab States) of the NATO sponsored ICI, will not intervene in a Middle East conflict instigated by Israel. This is the main purpose of the Istanbul Cooperation Initiative (ICI): paralyze the Arab States at the diplomatic and military levels, to ensure that they will not act in any meaningful way against US-Israeli interests in the Middle East.
> 
> By late 2004, the “enhanced” Mediterranean Dialogue (Istanbul Cooperation Initiative), had evolved into a more cohesive military cooperation agreement. The member countries met in Brussels in November 2004. Senior Israeli IDF officers held discussions, under NATO auspices, with the top military brass of six members of the Mediterranean basin nations, including Egypt, Jordan, Algeria, Tunisia, Morocco, Algeria and Mauritania. The hidden agenda of this meeting was essentially to set the stage for a full-fledged NATO-Israel partnership, with the tacit consent of the frontline Arab States.
> 
> This partnership relationship was firmed up in bilateral NATO-Israel talks held in Tel Aviv in February 2005.
> 
> Joint NATO-Israel Military Exercises
> 
> In early 2005, the US, Israel and Turkey held military exercises in the Eastern Mediterranean, off the coast of Syria, which were followed by NATO military exercises with Israel, which included several Arab countries.
> 
> These joint war games were then followed in February 2005, by NATO’s Secretary General Jaap de Hoop Scheffer’s visit to Israel. De Hoop Scheffer had talks with Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, Foreign Minister Silvan Shalom, Defense Minister Shaul Mofaz and the Chief of Staff of the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) Lt. General Moshe Ya’alon. (NATO Press Release, 24 February 2005).
> 
> The purpose of these meetings pertained to “possible ways of expanding current cooperation, particularly in the areas of military co-operation, the fight against terrorism and the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction.”
> 
> The ongoing relationship between NATO and Israel was confirmed in NATO’s Secretary General de Hoop Scheffer’s February 2005 speech in Tel Aviv:
> 
> “…At NATO’s Istanbul Summit [June 2004], we agreed, in close consultation with Israel and other partners in this process, to try to move our relationship to another level – in short, to move from dialogue to partnership.We want to further intensify our political dialogue; topromote greater interoperability between our military forces; and to encourage greater cooperation on defense reform, as well as in the critical fight against terrorism. …
> 
> … Israel has … stepped forward with a list of concrete proposals for enhancing our cooperation. These proposals cover many areas of common interest, such as the fight against terrorism or joint military exercises, where Israel’s expertise is very much valued. They underline your country’s desire for a strengthened relation, and we are looking forward to working with Israel in the framework of an individual action programme. (NATO website, 24 February 2005, click for complete transcript of speech) (emphasis added)
> 
> These military cooperation ties were viewed by the Israeli military as a means to “enhance Israel’s deterrence capability regarding potential enemies threatening it, mainly Iran and Syria.”
> 
> It is worth noting that in February 2005, coinciding with the NATO mission to Israel, the government of Ariel Sharon dismissed General Moshe Ya’alon as Chief of Staff and appointed Air Force General Dan Halutz. This was the first time in Israeli history that an Air Force General was appointed Chief of Staff (See Uri Avnery, February 2005).
> 
> The appointment of Major General Dan Halutz as IDF Chief of Staff was considered in Israeli political circles as “the appointment of the right man at the right time.” In retrospect, his appointment has a direct bearing on the planning of the air campaign directed against Lebanon, although at the time Maj General Halutz was slated to undertake the planning of possible aerial bombing raids on Iran, as part of a planned US-Israeli operation. These planned bombings on Iran would be coordinated by US Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM) in liaison with Israel, Turkey and NATO. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005, February 2006, Jan 2006 ).
> 
> The Role of NATO in Relation to the War on Lebanon
> 
> NATO cannot under any circumstances play a “neutral stabilizing” role in Lebanon. NATO’s involvement would be dictated by the precise terms of the “NATO-Israel partnership”. A NATO “stabilization force”, pursuant to a UN Security Council Resolution would side with Israel against Lebanon.
> 
> The NATO-Israel partnership establishes NATO’s “responsibilities” in relation to its ally Israel: Israel is under attack and has “the legitimate right to defend itself”. The terms of the NATO-Israel agreement as defined in the February 2005 consultations in Tel Aviv, specifically point to “the fight against terrorism”.
> 
> The 2005 Israel-NATO agreement is all the more important because it requires NATO, in the context of the Israeli led war on Lebanon, to support Israel. It also means that NATO would be involved in the triangular process of military consultations and planning, which link Tel Aviv to Washington and Ankara.
> 
> Meanwhile, the NATO-Israel partnership reached in 2005 was also viewed by the Israeli government as an opportunity to strengthen its military alliance with Turkey in relation to its main regional enemies (Syria and Iran) as well as boost the shattered image of Israel:
> 
> The more Israel’s image is strengthened as a country facing enemies who attempt to attack it for no justified reason, the greater will be the possibility that aid will be extended to Israel by NATO. Furthermore, Iran and Syria will have to take into account the possibility that the increasing cooperation between Israel and NATO will strengthen Israel’s links with Turkey, also a member of NATO. Given Turkey’s impressive military potential and its geographic proximity to both Iran and Syria, Israel’s operational options against them, if and when it sees the need, could gain considerable strength. ”
> 
> (Jaffa Center for Strategic Studies, http://www.tau.ac.il/jcss/sa/v7n4p4Shalom.html )
> 
> New Pro-Israeli Turkish Chief of Staff
> 
> Another crucial and related development –which has a direct bearing on the current situation in Lebanon– is the timely appointment by the Erdogan government of a new Chief of Staff. Ground Forces Commander General Yasar Buyukanit, who is slated to succeed Gen. Hilmi Ozkok in late August.
> 
> General Buyukanit is pro-Israeli. He is a US approved appointee, firmly committed to America’s “War on Terrorism”. His timely appointment at the outset of Israel’s military campaign in Lebanon bears a direct relationship to the evolving Middle East war theater.
> 
> The appointment of General Buyukanit as Chief of Staff has been in the pipeline since December 2005, when he visited Washington for consultations with his US counterparts. At the Pentagon, General Buyukanit met the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Peter Pace, Army Commander General Francis Harvey Under Secretary of Defense for Policy Eric Edelman.
> 
> General Yasar Buyukanit also had discussions at the American Enterprise Institute (AEI), a Neo-conservative think tank with close ties to the Pentagon. AEI’s military analyst Thomas Donnelly was responsible for outlining and drafting the 2000 Neo-conservative military blueprint entitled “Rebuilding America’s Defenses” published by the Project of the New American century (PNAC).
> 
> The decision by the Turkish cabinet led by Prime Minister Erdogan, to appoint (with some reluctance) General Buyukanit as Chief of Staff, was ratified by President Ahmet Necdet Sezer in early August at the height of a judicial procedure, indirectly implicating General Buyukanit, in the alleged organization of state-sponsored death squads targeting Kurdish rebels in Turkey’s southeastern region (The Independent, 21 April 2006).
> 
> Coinciding with General Buyukanit’s appointment as Chief of Staff, Prime Minister Erdogan’s government had already formulated the contours of Turkey’s participation in “an international force for stability in Lebanon” in anticipation of a UN Security Council resolution, which was being prepared by France and the United States.
> 
> Under the helm of General Buyukanit, the Turkish military could come play a more active role in the Israeli sponsored conflict. This role would be based on the terms of the military alliance between Israel and Turkey as well as on Israel’s partnership with NATO.
> 
> Meanwhile, General Buyukanit’s appointment as Chief of Staff is likely to be followed by purges within the Military, with a view to weeding out anti-Israeli sentiment among Turkey’s senior military brass. The first target of this streamlining could be Deputy Chief of Staff General Isik Kosaner, who refused to attend the bi-annual “Strategic Dialogue” with his Israeli counterparts in Tel Aviv in mid-July.
> 
> If the Lebanon war were to escalate into a broader conflict involving Syria, Turkish ground troops could be deployed under the terms of the Israeli-Turkish military alliance. It is worth mentioning that prime ministers Recep Erdogan and Ariel Sharon in a 2005 meeting in Tel Aviv decided to set up a “Hotline for the exchange of intelligence” as part of their evolving military alliance. What this suggests is that Turkey is a potential partner in the ongoing war on Lebanon.
> 
> “Triple Alliance”: US, Israel, Turkey
> 
> Already during the Clinton Administration, a triangular military alliance between the US, Israel and Turkey had unfolded. This “triple alliance”, which is dominated by the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, integrates and coordinates military command decisions between the three countries pertaining to the broader Middle East. It is based on the close military ties respectively of Israel and Turkey with the US, coupled with a strong bilateral military relationship between Tel Aviv and Ankara. Amply documented, Israel and Turkey are partners in the US planned aerial attacks on Iran, which have been in an advanced state of readiness since mid-2005. (See Michel Chossudovsky, May 2005)
> 
> US-Turkey: “Shared Vision”
> 
> In recent developments, on July 6, barely a week before the bombing of Lebanon, a so-called “Shared Vision” document was signed by the US and Turkey, which essentially confirms the “Triple Alliance”. Turkish Foreign Minister Abdullah Gul was in Washington with U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice for the signing ceremony.
> 
> The “Shared Vision” agreement describes the relationship between Turkey and the United States as: “characterized by strong bonds of friendship, alliance, mutual trust and unity of vision. We share the same set of values and ideals in our regional and global objectives: the promotion of peace, democracy, freedom and prosperity.” more significantly, it implies Turkey’s unbending support of the US “war on terrorism”.
> 
> In practice, the document requires the Ankara government to endorse Washington’s foreign policy stance with regard to Israel’s right to “self defense” . This commitment was ratified barely a week before the onslaught of the war on Lebanon. According to Zaman (Istanbul) (July 6, 2006), the “Shared Vision” document is aimed at ensuring that:
> 
> ” Turkey remains aligned with the United States and the West in strategic and tactical terms, adding that Ankara in turn wants to be part of the political planning processes in the Middle East rather than a ‘blind implementer’ of policies determined by global players.”
> 
> The document defines Turkey’s strategic and military alignment in the broader Middle East-Central Asian region as defined in Washington’s “Greater Middle East Initiative”:
> 
> “[The Shared Vision agreement] will encourage democracy and stability in Iraq, the Black Sea, Caucasus, Central Asia and Afghanistan [as well as support] “international efforts aimed at resolving the Middle East conflict; boosting peace and stability through democracy in the Greater Middle East Initiative; ensuring energy security; strengthening transatlantic relations; and enhancing understanding among religions and cultures.( Turkish Daily, 6 July 2006)
> 
> Escalation and Military Build-up
> 
> Israel is involved in a major military operation with the full deployment of its air force and ground forces. The target of the Israeli-led military operation is not Hizbollah but the destruction an entire country and the impoverishment of its population.
> 
> Israel is meeting fierce resistance not only from Hizbollah but from an armed civilian movement. The Israeli government has issued an order to mobilize as many as 40,000 additional reserve soldiers (Patrick Martin, July 2006)
> 
> In contrast to the “shock and awe” March 2003 Blitzkrieg over Iraq, the Israelis have aimed systematically and almost exclusively civilian targets. Moreover, Lebanon is defenseless. It does not possess an air defense system and the Israelis know it. The number of declared targets is staggering, even when compared, for instance, to the 300 selected strategic targets identified in the 1991 Gulf war.
> 
> The civilian infrastructure has been destroyed: water, telecommunications, bridges, airports, gas stations, power plants, dairy factories, etc. Confirmed by the British press, in towns and villages across Lebanon, schools and hospitals have been targeted with meticulous accuracy. In an utterly twisted logic, the Israeli government has casually blamed Hizbollah for using the schools and hospitals as hideouts or launch pads to wage their terrorist activities. (ABC Australia, interview with Israeli Ambassador to Australia, Nati Tamir, 21 July 2006).
> 
> Israeli Stockpiling of WMD
> 
> Recent developments in the war theater point towards escalation both within and beyond the borders of Lebanon. The Israeli government has confirmed that it is in for a “long war”. Patterns of weapons stockpiling by Israel support the long war agenda. To meet shortfalls in current stockpiles of WMD, Israel’s IDF is to take delivery of an emergency shipment of precision guided bombs, including US made GBU-28 bunker buster bombs produced by Raytheon.
> 
> The proposed shipment is described by military observers as somewhat “unusual”. Israel already has a large stockpile of precision guided weapons. In addition to its own stockpiles, the IDF took delivery in 2005 of some 5000 US made “smart air launched weapons” including some 500 “bunker-buster” bombs.
> 
> While the report suggests that “Israel still had a long list of targets in Lebanon to strike”, the history of these deliveries of bunker buster bombs to Israel since 2004, suggests that they may be intended for use in the broader Middle Eastern region, including Syria and Iran.
> 
> The Broader Middle East War
> 
> The war in Lebanon is an integral part of the US Middle East war agenda. Over the last two years, US military documents and national security statements point quite explicitly to Syria and Iran as potential targets of US military aggression. Escalation in relation to Syria is a strategic scenario, contemplated by US, Israeli and Turkish military planners.
> 
> In their July Joint Press Conference at the White House, President George W. Bush and Prime Minister Tony Blair renewed, in no uncertain terms, their threats against Syria and Iran. These threats are now backed by concrete military plans:
> 
> “The message is very, very simple to them. It is that, you have a choice. Iran and Syria have a choice. And they may think that they can avoid this choice; in fact, they can’t. And when things are set in train like what has happened in Lebanon over the past few weeks, it only, in my view, underscores the fact they have this choice. They can either come in and participate as proper and responsible members of the international community, or they will face the risk of increasing confrontation.” (White House, 28 July 2006)
> 
> This and other statements point to escalation, where Lebanon is slated to be used as a casus belli, a “just cause” for war on Syria and possibly Iran, due to their alleged support of Hizbollah.
> 
> On the other hand, the Syrian government has intimated that if Israel launches an all out invasion of Lebanon beyond the southern region, it would have no choice but to intervene in the conflict:.
> 
> “Syria issued a stark warning that an Israeli invasion of Lebanon would drag it into the spiraling Middle East conflict and called for an immediate ceasefire.
> 
> ‘If Israel makes a land entry into Lebanon, they can get to within 20 km of Damascus,’ Information Minister Moshen Bilal told the Spanish newspaper ABC.
> 
> ‘What will we do? Stand by with our arms folded? Absolutely not. Without any doubt Syria will intervene in the conflict.’” (AFX, 26 July 2006)
> 
> Moreover any encroachment or movement of Israeli troops inside Syrian territory could trigger the entry of Syria into the conflict. Syrian troops and air force are currently deployed and are “in an advanced state of readiness”.
> 
> If Syria were to be brought into the war, in all likelihood Turkey would intervene in accordance with the terms of the Israel-Turkey military alliance. NATO would send troops pursuant to its 2005 military partnership agreement with Israel.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Bush administration in close liaison with Britain is pushing for a UN Security Council Resolution on Iran’s nuclear program, which could lead in the months ahead to punitive bombings directed against Iran.
> 
> In relation to Lebanon, Iran’s president Ahmadinejad intimated at the very outset of the bombing campaign that Iran would intervene if Syria is attacked:
> 
> Mr [Mahmud] Ahmadinezhad expressed grave concerns over the Zionist military’s attacks on Palestinian and Lebanese civilians. He described the aggressions as the sign of weakness on the part the illegitimate regime. He said despite what the Zionist officials may think, such actions cannot save the regime.
> 
> Commenting on the recent Israeli threats against Syria, the president said that the regime’s ever increasing aggressive measures would be interpreted as an attack on the whole of the Islamic world, adding that it would meet with a strong response.(Voice of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Tehran, in Persian, 14 July 2006)
> 
> As the Middle East war escalates, the Resistance movements in the various countries will move closer together. Already a solidarity movement in favor of Hizbollah has developed in Iraq. In Lebanon, sectarian boundaries are breaking down between Sunni and Shiite. Muslims and Maronite Christians are joining hands to defend their Homeland.
> 
> The US and Israel will not be able to handle this resistance on the ground without destroying the entire country with aerial bombardments. If Syria is brought into the war and Turkey intervenes, the entire Middle East will flare up. Turkey has a formidable military arsenal (with 393,000 ground troops, 56,800 Air Force and 54,000 Navy personnel). Yet at the same time, there is a very strong anti-Israeli sentiment in Turkey to the extent that the Erdogan government may have to present Turkey’s role to public opinion as part of a limited “peace-keeping” or humanitarian mandate under UN auspices.
> 
> The Anti-war Movement
> 
> The geopolitics behind the war on Lebanon must be addressed by the Antiwar movement. We are not dealing with a limited conflict between the Israeli Armed Forces (IDF) and Hizbollah as conveyed by the Western media. The Lebanese war theater is part of a broader US military agenda, which encompasses a region extending from the Eastern Mediterranean into the heartland of Central Asia. The war on Lebanon must be viewed as “a stage” in this broader “military road-map”.
> 
> The structure of military alliances is crucial in understanding the evolution of the US sponsored Middle East war. The war on Lebanon is not strictly an Israeli military project, it is part of a coordinated military endeavor by Israel’s main partners and allies including the US, Britain, Turkey, and the member states of the Atlantic Alliance.
> 
> War Crimes
> 
> While Israel is indelibly responsible for “Crimes against Peace” as defined in Article 6a of the Nuremberg Charter: for “the planning, preparation, initiation or waging of a war of aggression, or a war in violation of international treaties“, the same Article 6a also extends to Israel’s military partners and allies.
> 
> Israel is responsible for “War Crimes” under Article 6b of the Nuremberg Charter .through the “plunder of public or private property, wanton destruction of cities, towns or villages, or devastation not justified by military necessity;” (Art. 6b). It is responsible for “Crimes against Humanity” through the perpetration of acts of : “murder, extermination, enslavement, deportation, and other inhumane acts committed against any civilian population, before or during the war…” (Article 6c).
> 
> Those Western heads of State and heads of government who overtly support Israel’s air raids and illegal occupation of Lebanon, are complicit in “war crimes” and “crimes against humanity.” This pertains specifically to those Western political leaders who, at the outset of the war, turned down the “cease fire” proposal, which would have led to a halt to the Israeli aerial bombardments, largely directed against the civilian population.
> 
> The legitimacy of the main political and military actors and corporate sponsors must be the target of a consistent anti-war movement which goes beyond the expression of anti-war sentiment and the holding of large public antiwar rallies. Under the Nuremberg Charter, Article 6, Western leaders who support and/or pay lip service to Israel’s war crimes are categorized as accomplices:
> 
> “Leaders, organizers, instigators and accomplices participating in the formulation or execution of a common plan or conspiracy to commit any of the foregoing crimes are responsible for all acts performed by any persons in execution of such plan.”
> 
> The latter clause also applies to the permanent members of Security Council, who uphold Israel’s right to “self defense”. Article 7 of the Nuremberg Charter stipulates that “the official position of defendants, whether as Heads of State or responsible officials in Government Departments, shall not be considered as freeing them from responsibility or mitigating punishment.”
> 
> There is a sense of urgency in reversing the tide of war.
> 
> Reversing the tide of war can not be limited to a critique of the US war agenda. What is at stake is the legitimacy of the political and military actors and the economic power structures, which from behind the scenes control the formulation, and direction of US foreign policy.
> 
> A war agenda is not disarmed through antiwar sentiment. One does not reverse the tide by asking President Bush or Prime Minister Olmert: “please abide by the Geneva Convention” and the Nuremberg Charter. Ultimately a consistent antiwar agenda requires unseating the war criminals in high office as a first step towards disarming the institutions and corporate structures of the New World Order.
> 
> To break the “war on terrorism” consensus, we must also break its propaganda apparatus, the pervasive structures of media disinformation, the fear and intimidation campaign, which galvanize public opinion into accepting the legitimacy of the Anglo-American military project.
> 
> This can only be effectively implemented by unseating the war criminals from the positions of authority which they quite legitimately occupy. It is this legitimacy of “war criminals” in high office in our respective countries, which has to be broken.
> 
> Sanctions against Israel
> 
> Sanctions against Israel must be adopted by member countries of the United Nations. And if they are not adopted or ratified by the relevant government or inter-governmental authorities, then the officials representing those authorities should be held responsible for “war crimes” under the Nuremberg Charter. If the national legislatures of UN member countries uphold governments which condone Israeli war crimes, then those members of parliament must also be unseated.
> 
> A UN Security Council resolution cannot override or erase the fact that Israel has violated international law and has committed extensive crimes. Moreover, the veto exercised by a permanent member which might temporarily uphold Israel’s actions, including its illegal occupation of Lebanon, has no legitimacy and cannot override the UN Charter and the tenets of international law (Nuremberg Charter).
> 
> In other words, if appropriate sanctions against Israel are not adopted by the UN Security Council, due the encroachment of one or more permanent members of the Security Council, the heads of State and heads of government of those permanent member countries of the Security Council (e.g. US, UK, France) should be considered, under the Nuremberg Charter, accomplices of Israeli “crimes against the peace”, ” war crimes” and “crimes against humanity”. (Article 6).
> 
> Similarly, the adoption of a bogus “consensus” UN Security Council resolution brokered by the US, France and Britain, which protects the interests of Israel and/or upholds the illegal occupation, while calling for the disarmament of Hizbollah, does not alter the fact that Israel has committed those crimes. Moreover, it should be clear that if such a resolution were to be adopted, those members who voted in favor of the resolution would, under Article 6 of the Nuremberg Charter, be considered accomplices of Israeli crimes. Ultimately what such as bogus resolution signifies is the “criminalization” of the United Nations Security Council.
> 
> But the more crucial and complex relationship to be addressed by the antiwar movement pertains to the powers operating behind the scenes: the Anglo-American oil giants, the so-called “defense contractors” which produce Weapons of Mass Destruction in the real sense of the word, the media conglomerates which fabricate the news and constitute an instrument of war propaganda, and the powerful financial institutions, whose interests are served in a profit driven war.
> 
> Michel Chossudovsky is the author of the international best seller “The Globalization of Poverty ” published in eleven languages. He is Professor of Economics at the University of Ottawa and Director of the Center for Research on Globalization, at www.globalresearch.ca . He is also a contributor to the Encyclopaedia Britannica. His most recent book is entitled:America’s “War on Terrorism”, Global Research, 2005. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> everyone knows news from Azerbaijan and north korea are the most reliable sources.


Yeah, and news from Iranians is ultra-reliable, like how they display the SAA torturing people and say its the FSA doing it. Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, and news from Iranians is ultra-reliable, like how they display the SAA torturing people and say its the FSA doing it. Sure.


mr fanatic anti iranians, it is not because i have an iranian flag that i support either khamenei or like the newspapers there. i am not. so pls use your brain or ask before writing something.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> mr fanatic anti iranians, it is not because i have an iranian flag that i support either khamenei or like the newspapers there. i am not. so pls use your brain or ask before writing something.


You said that Azerbaijani news isn't reliable, I countered and said Iranian news is much worse. That doesn't have to do with your political orientation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> You said that Azerbaijani news isn't reliable, I countered and said Iranian news is much worse. That doesn't have to do with your political orientation.


sometimes i believe some muslims are really not educated to say the truth , and say what they really think
too bad you didn't have balls

anyway i know about Iranian news and it makes pain to read such bullshits


----------



## rmi5

Hussein said:


> everyone knows news from Azerbaijan and north korea are the most reliable sources.


what a shameless goon you are. You are saying that wikileaks, Armenians themselves, all Azerbaijani news, American's ex-ambassador in Azerbaijan Mrs. Derse, ... are all liars and only mullahs of Iran are truthful?

While in Iran, North Korea, and Assadistan, oppositions get tortured, raped, mass-killed, ... oppositions in Azerbaijan, like Musavat Party, the most hardcore opposition of the president, were freely demonstrating a few weeks ago in central Baku streets, and no one was even had the slightest non-cooperation from police, or anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

rmi5 said:


> what a shameless goon you are. You are saying that wikileaks, Armenians themselves, all Azerbaijani news, American's ex-ambassador in Azerbaijan Mrs. Derse, ... are all liars and only mullahs of Iran are truthful?
> 
> While in Iran, North Korea, and Assadistan, oppositions get tortured, raped, mass-killed, ... oppositions in Azerbaijan, like Musavat Party, the most hardcore opposition of the president, were freely demonstrating a few weeks ago in central Baku streets.


if you are not able to understand what i write, i suggest you to take two fingers instead of one for using it to read line by line, word by word. good luck


----------



## rmi5

Hussein said:


> if you are not able to understand what i write, i suggest you to take two fingers instead of one for using it to read line by line, word by word. good luck


What I read, is just another mullah apologizer with "Dastmaal Yazdi" got hardly kicked in his balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

rmi5 said:


> What I read, is just another mullah apologizer with "Dastmaal Yazdi" got hardly kicked in his balls.


too bad sometimes you act like a 5yo guy. too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> what a shameless goon you are. You are saying that wikileaks, Armenians themselves, all Azerbaijani news, American's ex-ambassador in Azerbaijan Mrs. Derse, ... are all liars and only mullahs of Iran are truthful?
> 
> While in Iran, North Korea, and Assadistan, oppositions get tortured, raped, mass-killed, ... oppositions in Azerbaijan, like Musavat Party, the most hardcore opposition of the president, were freely demonstrating a few weeks ago in central Baku streets, and no one was even had the slightest non-cooperation from police, or anyone else.


I don't know where u get your news but telling that everything mess in the world is becuase of mullas is not good and sanely.

Pakistan disturbances is becuase of mullas, Afghanistan the same, Taliban because of mullas, Azerbaijan Armenia coflicts is because mullas, genocide if 2.5 million Chritsian Armenian in WW1 and 1.5 million Christian Assyrian is because of mullas, American attack to Afghanistan and death of 1 million people is because of mullas, death of 3 million peole in Iraq after invade of USA is because of mullas, ISIS, FSA and wahhabis in Syria is because of mullas, wahhabis in najdistan is because of mullas and...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> I don't know where u get your news but telling that everything mess in the world is becuase of mullas is not good and sanely.
> 
> Pakistan disturbances is becuase of mullas, Afghanistan the same, Taliban because of mullas, Azerbaijan Armenia coflicts is because mullas, genocide if 2.5 million Chritsian Armenian in WW1 and 1.5 million Christian Assyrian is because of mullas, American attack to Afghanistan and death of 1 million people is because of mullas, death of 3 million peole in Iraq after invade of USA is because of mullas, ISIS, FSA and wahhabis in Syria is because of mullas, wahhabis in najdistan is because of mullas and...


You're an idiot.
In the combined Iraq and Afghanistan wars, 300,000 civilians died. This is the combined number from sectarian violence, carbombs, coalition troops going crazy, etc.
Mullahs are a cause of a lot of the problems in the Middle East. They fund the killing and deportation of Sunnis in Iraq, Syria, and Lebanon.
I swear when we enter Iran we're going to slaughter every single last one of your mullahs. None of them will live. Because all of them have blood on their hands. Everyone in Iran who has blood (especially Syrian blood) on their hands will die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

@WebMaster 

this thread needs to be closed... i don't see why the invasion of syria is called "syrian civil war"... i don't see why fsa supporters or iran mullah supporters are allowed to post disinfo and wrong personal beliefs here.

the russian government knows more about syria than someone from the so-called "middle east".


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> this thread needs to be closed... i don't see why the invasion of syria is called "syrian civil war"... i don't see why fsa supporters or iran mullah supporters are allowed to post disinfo and wrong personal beliefs here.
> 
> the russian government knows more about syria than someone from the so-called "middle east".


Oh look, a guy who pretends to be an expert about the world, and tries to close a thread down because it conflicts with his beliefs. Yeah sure, Syria was totally invaded by it's own people. It was invaded by foreign Shiite fighters from Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, and Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh look, a guy who pretends to be an expert about the world, and tries to close a thread down because it conflicts with his beliefs. Yeah sure, Syria was totally invaded by it's own people. It was invaded by foreign Shiite fighters from Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, and Lebanon.



i must be ignorant... for i know not that taliban and jemah are syrian...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> i must be ignorant... for i know not that taliban and jemah are syrian...


Which Taliban in Syria?
You must be lost. Most FSA, Islamic Front, even Jabhat Al-Nusra fighters are Syrian. What does that tell you?
On the other hand, most of Assad's fighters now are Iranian, Afghani, Lebanese, or Iraqi. What does that tell you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> What I read, is just another mullah apologizer with "Dastmaal Yazdi" got hardly kicked in his balls.


what a pitiful mulla-obssesed creature you are. 
hala nagoo ke khodetham molla-zade tashrif dari. lololololo
hahahahhahahah
kooni molla sharaf dare be oon elham ke moratab az koonesh mikhori.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Which Taliban in Syria?



taliban were never in syria?? nor were jemah?? nor were tunisian ikhwaan?? nor were hamas?? nor were qaeda??

either you really believe that or you are spreading disinfo.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Most FSA, Islamic Front, even Jabhat Al-Nusra fighters are Syrian. What does that tell you?



fsa is qaeda with some defective syrian military soldiers... the rest are other names of qaeda.

there is no "bad nusra and good fsa"... they are one.



Dr.Thrax said:


> On the other hand, most of Assad's fighters now are Iranian, Afghani, Lebanese, or Iraqi. What does that tell you?



link please for assad's afghani fighters...

and where did the syrian army vanish, and the airforce, and the navy, and the militias ( syrian and others )...


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> what a pitiful mulla-obssesed creature you are.
> hala nagoo ke khodetham molla-zade tashrif dari. lololololo
> hahahahhahahah
> kooni molla sharaf dare be oon elham ke moratab az koonesh mikhori.


Don't you have balls to write your comments in English?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> taliban were never in syria?? nor were jemah?? nor were tunisian ikhwaan?? nor were hamas?? nor were qaeda??
> 
> either you really believe that or you are spreading disinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> fsa is qaeda with some defective syrian military soldiers... the rest are other names of qaeda.
> 
> there is no "bad nusra and good fsa"... they are one.
> 
> 
> 
> link please for assad's afghani fighters...
> 
> and where did the syrian army vanish, and the airforce, and the navy, and the militias ( syrian and others )...


Hamas in Syria? Are you retarded? Yes they are anti-regime, so their leaders went out of Syria, but they can't fight Israel and the regime at the same time.
FSA is not Al Qaeda. But clearly people like you won't understand that. SRF (part of the FSA) are currently at war with JaN.
I have plenty of pictures of dead SAA soldiers, most of whom are Central Asian (Afghani)/Iranian. But this forum doesn't allow the display of graphic images.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> Don't you have balls to write your comments in English?


they are the size of your head.
I said you are come down from mulla dick based on you ancestral background and now you hound anyone by accusing of mulla support? you mulla-son


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> they are the size of your head.
> I said you are come down from mulla dick based on you ancestral background and now you hound anyone by accusing of mulla support? you mulla-son



ball-less clown 
Anyway, happy to see your type begging for a piece of bread to mullahs, and are obliged to do flattering for them  After all, your type does not worth more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> SRF (part of the FSA) are currently at war with JaN.



happened in libya too... yet the present libyan "government" is ikhwaan/lifg/qaeda... infighting doesn't count.



Dr.Thrax said:


> I have plenty of pictures of dead SAA soldiers, most of whom are Central Asian (Afghani)/Iranian. But this forum doesn't allow the display of graphic images.



technically, afghanistan is south asia... and central asia is uzbekistan, kyrgistan, kazakhstan etc.

how sure are you that those are afghani?? just by their looks??

you can at least post links... i don't think you will be banned for that.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> ball-less clown
> Anyway, happy to see your type begging for a piece of bread to mullahs, and are obliged to do flattering for them  After all, your type does not worth more


not as clownish as an elham asss-licker.
what are you? bache-akhundi ke be koonigari oftade?
hahhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rmi5

dhul-aktaf said:


> not as clownish as an elham asss-licker.
> what are you? bache-akhundi ke be koonigari oftade?
> hahhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Well, anyone who can read farsi, immediately understands that you are another foul-mouth psychopath from mullahstan. Sorry, I cannot do much for you or send your medications. Don't waste my time. Go beg someone else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Idlib: Syrian Army Land Mines Kill a Number of Al-Nusra Front Fighters



rmi5 said:


> Well, anyone who can read farsi, immediately understands that you are another foul-mouth psychopath from mullahstan. Sorry, I cannot do much for you or send your medications. Don't waste my time. Go beg someone else


well seyeed bache-akhund mulla-son pandick,
anybody reading your comments will soon understand you have a kind of illness related to mullas.
mulla can help you and send you your remedy. they showed very effective in healing the diseases like that of you.
do you like mulaa golestani?
hhahhhaaa

Violence Renews in the Yarmouk Camp; Rebel Factions are at War in the Qalamoun


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> happened in libya too... yet the present libyan "government" is ikhwaan/lifg/qaeda... infighting doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> technically, afghanistan is south asia... and central asia is uzbekistan, kyrgistan, kazakhstan etc.
> 
> how sure are you that those are afghani?? just by their looks??
> 
> you can at least post links... i don't think you will be banned for that.


Found a video of a captured Afghani. He came to Syria to fight with Iranians. He was jailed in Iran 6 years, but they allowed him to be released if he fought with the Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Deir Ezzor: A Rough 48 Hours for ISIS Near the Military Airport


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> Deir Ezzor: A Rough 48 Hours for ISIS Near the Military Airport


It's funny how you use Al Masdar, PressTV, and Russia Today as your "news" sources. Very neutral and truthful.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Syrian conflict causes businesses boom in Turkey Anadolu Agency
ISIS Executes 100 Foreign Fighters For Trying To Flee Syria



Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny how you use Al Masdar, PressTV, and Russia Today as your "news" sources. Very neutral and truthful.


you have other options as well. lol


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


> Found a video of a captured Afghani. He came to Syria to fight with Iranians. He was jailed in Iran 6 years, but they allowed him to be released if he fought with the Iranians.


Very interesting video. They have been 150 drug dealer criminals from Afghan, Pakistani, Iranian nationalities in Iranian prisons and mullahs have paid them 2 million Toman(600-700$) per month to fight against Syrian people. Also, he says that their commander, whose name has been Khalili, and is killed, would shoot them if they wanted to flee from fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

rmi5 said:


> 2 million Toman(600-700$)


seyed dollar is now 3500T.


----------



## United

Assad dogs arrested in Lebnon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

gulftoday.ae | Death of key leaders may not finish ISIS
gulftoday.ae | Oil prices test Iran’s support for Syria


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Found a video of a captured Afghani. He came to Syria to fight with Iranians. He was jailed in Iran 6 years, but they allowed him to be released if he fought with the Iranians.



is the source "islamic front"... how very neutral of you...

and come on... one desperate man does not make "an army of assad's afghani fighters"... you spoke as if syrian army has vanished... it has not... ( Defense minister visits military sites in Damascus countryside | Syrian Arab News Agency ).

i understood a bit of the person being interrogated because arabi language is contributor to urdu language... this man, murad ali ( ?? ) seems to have been paid ( or promised?? ) two million irani money... and that he is from afghanistan... and somewhere the interrogator mentions pakistan, i don't know why... are they pakistani poor people who went to iran and then were sent to syria...

now is he really from afghanistan?? is he still alive or has he been tortured and beheaded?? why were his hands tied if he was outside of the reach of the iranis and the dictator assad??

@Syrian Lion what do you say about this video and the claims of @Dr.Thrax


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> is the source "islamic front"... how very neutral of you...
> 
> and come on... one desperate man does not make "an army of assad's afghani fighters"... you spoke as if syrian army has vanished... it has not... ( Defense minister visits military sites in Damascus countryside | Syrian Arab News Agency ).
> 
> i understood a bit of the person being interrogated because arabi language is contributor to urdu language... this man, murad ali ( ?? ) seems to have been paid ( or promised?? ) two million irani money... and that he is from afghanistan... and somewhere the interrogator mentions pakistan, i don't know why... are they pakistani poor people who went to iran and then were sent to syria...
> 
> now is he really from afghanistan?? is he still alive or has he been tortured and beheaded?? why were his hands tied if he was outside of the reach of the iranis and the dictator assad??
> 
> @Syrian Lion what do you say about this video and the claims of @Dr.Thrax


Well, how about you show me a video of the SAA detaining an Afghani Shiite fighting for them? Since you love to use pro-Assad sources so much.
I can translate the entire video. The guy is an Afghani who was imprisoned in Iran for drug trafficking. Iran offered him freedom if he fought in Syria with Iranian forces to "protect shiite shrines from Sunnis."
Islamic Front is an Islamic faction (duh), so they'll follow Islamic Law if they are righteous. Meaning the guy won't be tortured, and won't be beheaded unless he has killed innocents (which he most likely has.)
As I said, I have loads of pictures of foreigners fighting for Assad, most of whom are shiites. While a lot of Syrians still do fight for Assad, they are mostly Alawites, which as you know, are the ruling party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, how about you show me a video of the SAA detaining an Afghani Shiite fighting for them? Since you love to use pro-Assad sources so much.



i use sources that appeal to common sense... have you seen me use bbc or al-arabiya??



Dr.Thrax said:


> I can translate the entire video. The guy is an Afghani who was imprisoned in Iran for drug trafficking. Iran offered him freedom if he fought in Syria with Iranian forces to "protect shiite shrines from Sunnis."



1. so a desperate man, also whose religious sentiment has been used.

2. doesn't mean that syrian army is now suddenly composed of iranis and afghanis.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Islamic Front is an Islamic faction (duh), so they'll follow Islamic Law if they are righteous. Meaning the guy won't be tortured, and won't be beheaded unless he has killed innocents (which he most likely has.)



i laughed at all those words...



Dr.Thrax said:


> As I said, I have loads of pictures of foreigners fighting for Assad, most of whom are shiites. While a lot of Syrians still do fight for Assad, they are mostly Alawites, which as you know, are the ruling party.



and we go back to square one...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

jamahir said:


> i use sources that appeal to common sense... have you seen me use bbc or al-arabiya??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. so a desperate man, also whose religious sentiment has been used.
> 
> 2. doesn't mean that syrian army is now suddenly composed of iranis and afghanis.
> 
> 
> 
> i laughed at all those words...
> 
> 
> 
> and we go back to square one...


You seem really intent on getting me banned.
Found a picture of them not dead, since they don't like to pose alive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

rmi5 said:


> This civil war had nothing to do with shiites, but mullah animals tried to drag shiites into the war with such excuses in which it has nothing to do with shiites. Alawites are not even shiites, but, Khomeyni (RIH) was the first one who said that Alawite are related to shiites, since he was ally with Bashar's father regime


That's what the Afghani was told by the Iranians. That's why I put it in quotes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*Syria Analysis: How Regime’s Hackers Exposed Assad’s Fear — Not Enough Men for the War
*
On the surface, the Syrian Electronic Army won a cyber-victory for the Assad regime on Wednesday when it hacked the website of the International Business Times, defacing sections and removing a story to which it objected.
But all it takes is a glance at the headline of the deleted story — “The Syrian Army Is Shrinking, And Assad Is Running Out Of Soldiers” — to realize that the Army’s victory from Pyrrhic: far from vanquishing the enemy on the Internet, it only drew attention to a growing fear of the Assad regime in the 45-month conflict.

The episode started on Monday, when the Institute for the Study of War posted a brief study, “*The Assad Regime Under Stress*: Conscription and Protest among Alawite and Minority Populations in Syria”.

_After three years of grueling warfare against armed opposition fighters, the Syrian regime faces a dire internal crisis not witnessed since the initial months of the conflict. Defections, desertions, and over 44,000 combat fatalities have reduced the Syrian Arab Army from a pre-war high of 325,000 soldiers to an estimated 150,000 battle-tested yet war-weary troops. Despite reinforcement from tens of thousands of foreign volunteers, Lebanese Hezbollah militants, and pro-government militias, regime forces have proven unable to decisively overcome rebel brigades on the battlefield. These pressures were only exacerbated by the withdrawal of thousands of Iraqi Shi’a militiamen from Syria in June 2014 redeployed to counter the ongoing ISIS [Islamic State] offensive in Iraq. 

At the same time, key demographics within the President Bashar al-Assad’s support base – including the Alawite population – have exhibited growing signs of dissatisfaction with the Syrian regime. Pre-existing grievances related to repression and social inequities have merged with high casualty counts and rising economic stress to fuel a sense of exhaustion among regime supporters. Faced with both a war-weary populace and a burgeoning manpower deficit that threatens its survival, the Syrian regime has resorted to a nation-wide forced conscription campaign – threatening to further split the regime from its base_.

The report highlighted a series of recent regime measures to find men for the war. There was an “unprecedented” activation in October of army reservists, including all reservists born in or after 1984 in Hama. Checkpoints and raids detained men accused of avoiding military service, with reports of arrests of more than 1,500 in Hama and about 1,200 in Homs, although the regime refrained from large-scale reserve mobilization among its core support in Damascus and the Alawite coast.

As the list of 70,000 names of “reservists to be mobilized” was circulated, regime forces reportedly extended raids to buses, cafes, and other venues frequented by young men. House-by-house searches were conducted in entire neighborhoods. Decrees restricted the ability of military-aged males to leave the country, with authorized travellers paying a deposit of more than $250, returnable upon re-entry to Syria. Government employees face five-year prison sentences, fines, and immediate dismissal if they refuse to enroll in compulsory military service, and proof of enrollment is needed to collect salaries.

Despite the significance of the study, it was missed by mainstream media except for the International Business Times. Alexandra Masi summarized the key points and quoted the author, Christopher Kozak:

_The war has reached a sort of dynamic stalemate where it is unlikely it will be ended by any short-term outlook. The regime cannot defeat the rebels and the rebels have not been able to decisively defeat the regime….
at some point the population will reach a tipping point where the cost of war has been too great to bear for the community._

That’s when the Syrian Electronic Army took notice of the damaging claims. Within hours, the International Business Times had been hacked, with the story replaced with the message:

_This time we only deleted the article that contained false information about Syria and the Syrian army.
Next time we will delete all your website._

However, the outcome of the operation may not be what the Assad regime wanted. The International Business Times has restored its article, with the link to the original study from the Institute for the Study of War.
So far more people now are likely to know about the extent of the manpower crisis in the Syrian military, and — amid recent victories by insurgents and challenges by the Islamic State — hints of desperation from the Assad regime.
As the ISW study concludes, despite the regime’s measures, “sustaining combat operations in the context of a war-weary populace is a mission doomed to failure”.

Syria Analysis: How Regime’s Hackers Exposed Assad’s Fear — Not Enough Men for the War | EA WorldView

Exclusive: Iran's support for Syria tested by oil price drop| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Dr.Thrax said:


> Which Taliban in Syria?
> You must be lost. Most FSA, Islamic Front, even Jabhat Al-Nusra fighters are Syrian. What does that tell you?
> On the other hand, most of Assad's fighters now are Iranian, Afghani, Lebanese, or Iraqi. What does that tell you?



Asshat is going to be dragged from a hole somewhere and hanged or shot for everyone to see, it is his fate that he can not escape. This is what happened to Qaddafi before him, and this is his fate now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

"He's a modern day Hitler who murdered 150000 innocent people including 20000 children. He displaced 9000000 civilians and tortured tens of thousands to death. He is hardly an ideal ruler. BUT he's a MODERATE dictator who can expel the jihadist from Syria unlike the so called Moderate rebels"

moderate nazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Fahd Najjar, the head of the Shabiha in Jaramana got killed by rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

No need to go to the Godwin point.

It is ok to remind Assad is a dictator but a smart discussion would include "what's after him?"
Hopefully Syrians can kick out the bandits of Nusra, IS or IF. And have the leaders who will not persecute christians for exemple. but with such quantity of weapons in hands of wrong guys, wow.

we agree that assad won't be the one who will offer peace and democracy
but then why the hell nothing was seriously done to get a transition government 
everyone was trying to take advantage for its own interests , either countries or rebel groups

if you ask Europeans here , they won't say "problem of Syria is Assad" 
they will say "problem of Syria is Assad and rebels" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You are a sweaty little socialist.



sweaty i am because i have to keep exposing the lies and disinfo of fsa/qaeda supporters... either this section needs new mods or no mods at all.



Mosamania said:


> Asshat is going to be dragged from a hole somewhere and hanged or shot for everyone to see, it is his fate that he can not escape. This is what happened to Qaddafi before him, and this is his fate now.



and the saudi kingdom will go on, yes??


----------



## Superboy

Syria army got Uragans from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

One million people wounded, diseases spreading in Syria - WHO| Reuters


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546647039480954882

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Situation in Abu Adduhur Area & Military Airport in Eastern Idlib – Syria | archicivilians
Archicivilians' report on the Abu Adduhur airport in Idlib.


----------



## gau8av

Superboy said:


> Syria army got Uragans from Russia


nice, hope that salvo sent a bunch of FSAlqaedaulaislamia rats to hell


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> nice, hope that salvo sent a bunch of FSAlqaedaulaislamia rats to hell


Yeah, those civilians sure are the biggest terrorists on the planet.
Also, the video shows the regime firing cluster rockets, but despite all evidence Assadists still deny it's usage.


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, those civilians sure are the biggest terrorists on the planet.
> Also, the video shows the regime firing cluster rockets, but despite all evidence Assadists still deny it's usage.


cluster rockets ? its a rocket artillery salvo. 90% of the rebels now are al qaeda/nusra/IS and other foreign jihadi terrorists, the revolution is long dead. 

of course there have been atrocities on both sides but the Syrian government are angels compared to what constitutes the opposition now.

it also doesn't help that there is an arms embargo because of the civil war and the military only has 'dumb' munitions like rocket artillery and the notorious barrel bombs to rely on.

end of the day, all war is ugly.. just look at the recent gaza conflict, Israel, with all it's state of the art smart bombs and fighter jets and 'knock on roof warning' missiles etc still ended up killing mostly civilians.

I think behind the scenes the US is engaged in intelligence sharing with the Syrian government now, even their 'dumb' freefall bombs are suddenly more effective and hitting the rebels/isis/nusra than civilians.

a good solution would be the local rebels disarming, foreign jihadis either leave or are neutralized, and Assad steps down. The violence has to stop though, that's an obvious pre requisite for any political change.

Very messy situation, gotta feel for the people stuck in the middle. :S


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> cluster rockets ? its a rocket artillery salvo. 90% of the rebels now are al qaeda/nusra/IS and other foreign jihadi terrorists, the revolution is long dead.
> 
> of course there have been atrocities on both sides but the Syrian government are angels compared to what constitutes the opposition now.
> 
> it also doesn't help that there is an arms embargo because of the civil war and the military only has 'dumb' munitions like rocket artillery and the notorious barrel bombs to rely on.
> 
> end of the day, all war is ugly.. just look at the recent gaza conflict, Israel, with all it's state of the art smart bombs and fighter jets and 'knock on roof warning' missiles etc still ended up killing mostly civilians.
> 
> I think behind the scenes the US is engaged in intelligence sharing with the Syrian government now, even their 'dumb' freefall bombs are suddenly more effective and hitting the rebels/isis/nusra than civilians.
> 
> a good solution would be the local rebels disarming, foreign jihadis either leave or are neutralized, and Assad steps down. The violence has to stop though, that's an obvious pre requisite for any political change.
> 
> Very messy situation, gotta feel for the people stuck in the middle. :S


Look at 0:18, those are cluster rockets exploding above the ground. That's how clusters work, explode in midair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Syria army armored bulldozer thingy






Syria army captured terrorist hell cannons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syria army armored bulldozer thingy


Oh so they're into bulldozing houses like the Israelis now? Oppressive governments learn from eachother I see.


----------



## Superboy

Syria army big RPG












Syria army Uragan






Syria army Konkurs






Syria army in Deir Ezzor, notice guy on the left has AK-74M






Syria army tank fitted with cage armor






Syria army new armored technicals











Syria army destroyed terrorist position in Deir Ezzor using thermal fire control

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels are currently the only ones defending Yarmouk camp from massacre by the Shia Alawite Army. Now they've been under siege for a hundred days or so.




And of course Superboy tries to hide the fact that the SAA used cluster bombs by throwing pictures at the thread.


----------



## Superboy

Syria soldier armed with AK-74M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Superboy said:


> Syria army captured terrorist hell cannons


sure that's a Syrian Army guy ? Somehow the longish hair says rebel to me


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels are currently the only ones defending Yarmouk camp from massacre by the Shia Alawite Army.




Actually, 90+ % of Syria soldiers are secular.



gau8av said:


> sure that's a Syrian Army guy ? Somehow the longish hair says rebel to me




Hasn't shaved for a while. This guy has worse beard.






Syria army captured terrorist home made bombs






Syria army captured terrorist battle position, notice hell cannon on the right






Syria army captured terrorist flag from some terrorist group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Actually, 90+ % of Syria soldiers are secular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't shaved for a while. This guy has worse beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria army captured terrorist home made bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria army captured terrorist battle position, notice hell cannon on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria army captured terrorist flag from some terrorist group


That's not a flag, that's a prayer mat. Clearly you know nothing about Syria, or the Middle East in general, and it's culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's not a flag, that's a prayer mat. Clearly you know nothing about Syria, or the Middle East in general, and it's culture.




I stand corrected.  I am Chinese.

Upon closer inspection, terrorists had table cloth from Saudi Arabia 






Syrian soldier saluting Syrian flag


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Just some videos of rebels killing Assadi pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just some videos of rebels killing Assadi pigs.



Why are they saying 'Allahu-Ahkhbar' and have Islamic sayings on their flags? Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> Why are they saying 'Allahu-Ahkhbar' and have Islamic sayings on their flags? Terrorists.




Islamic State.


----------



## Falcon29

Superboy said:


> Islamic State.



??


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> ??




Not ISIS group, but something like it. Islamic Front or something like that.


----------



## Falcon29

Superboy said:


> Not ISIS group, but something like it. Islamic Front or something like that.



It's called Sham Legion, in Arabic Faleeq-Al-Sham. I don't know if they operate under IF alliance.


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> It's called Sham Legion, in Arabic Faleeq-Al-Sham. I don't know if they operate under IF alliance.




I think independent, like Nusra group. There are lots of Islamic State groups in Syria. ISIS is the biggest with like 200,000 soldiers.


----------



## Falcon29

Superboy said:


> I think independent, like Nusra group. There are lots of Islamic State groups in Syria. ISIS is the biggest with like 200,000 soldiers.



Actually it is a small alliance itself apparently.


----------



## Superboy

Syria army tanks recently received thermal fire control upgrade. At 0:31






Syria army Su-24 attacking terrorists






Syria army fighting terrorists in Jobar in early December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> Look at 0:18, those are cluster rockets exploding above the ground. That's how clusters work, explode in midair.


whole world knows about their barrel bombs, what difference does it make if they fired cluster bomblets from uragan rockets ? the Ukrainian regime has been using white phosphorus shells against their Russian population for a while (in violation of international law), as did NATO in their siege of Fallujah in the Iraq war and they continue to use in Afghanistan.. 

Assad is still better than the people fighting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Syria army captured some road in Hasakah, notice new black Dragunov from Russia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> whole world knows about their barrel bombs, what difference does it make if they fired cluster bomblets from uragan rockets ? the Ukrainian regime has been using white phosphorus shells against their Russian population for a while (in violation of international law), as did NATO in their siege of Fallujah in the Iraq war and they continue to use in Afghanistan..
> 
> Assad is still better than the people fighting him.


Screw you.
Assad killed 200,000. How does that make him better?


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Screw you.
> Assad killed 200,000. How does that make him better?




200,000 is the number given by SOHR. You notice Donbas rebels claimed to have killed over 20,000 Ukrainian soldiers, while actual number is less than 2,000. SOHR numbers are not reliable. Terrorists in Syria have no heavy weapons and are no match for Syria army. Syria army deliberately do not shell civilian targets. Actual # of killed in Syria is no more than 20,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

gau8av said:


> whole world knows about their barrel bombs, what difference does it make if they fired cluster bomblets from uragan rockets ? the Ukrainian regime has been using white phosphorus shells against their Russian population for a while (in violation of international law), as did NATO in their siege of Fallujah in the Iraq war and they continue to use in Afghanistan..
> 
> Assad is still better than the people fighting him.



Did you forget that Israel also used WP and is currently violating international law?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> 200,000 is the number given by SOHR. You notice Donbas rebels claimed to have killed over 20,000 Ukrainian soldiers, while actual number is less than 2,000. SOHR numbers are not reliable. Terrorists in Syria have no heavy weapons and are no match for Syria army. Syria army deliberately do not shell civilian targets. Actual # of killed in Syria is no more than 20,000.



I'm sure you think the Ghouta chemical massacre was a fake too.

In other news, Both Iran and Russia have refused to give Assad 3 billion each. Iran has given Assad 3.6 billion in total, and now that both countries refuse to give the combined 6 billion, Assad is essentially on the verge of downfall. Since most of his army are foreign/alawite mercenaries, they will be very mad when the money stops flowing.


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> Did you forget that Israel also used WP and is currently violating international law?


yes, white phosphorus and other banned metal alloys were found from aid centers and hospitals of all places in Gaza

Israeli field commanders need to be tried in an international court right along the Syrian army, rebel, isis and US commanders.

International law, one size should fit all, or, chop their toes off and make it fit.. hell, throw in the Indian army personell too if they're guilty..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

gau8av said:


> yes, white phosphorus and other banned metal alloys were found from aid centers and hospitals of all places in Gaza
> 
> Israeli field commanders need to be tried in an international court right along the Syrian army, rebel, isis and US commanders.
> 
> International law, one size should fit all, or, chop their toes off and make it fit.. hell, throw in the Indian army personell too if they're guilty..



Justice is far away fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> Justice is far away fantasy.


so it seems, but I'd rather some kind of international system take care of it than extremist groups..

shitty world, eh ?


----------



## Falcon29

gau8av said:


> so it seems, but I'd rather some kind of international system take care of it than extremist groups..
> 
> shitty world, eh ?



I am fine with many Islamists. They support just causes for most part. It's hard to find anyone in world who support just cause today.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad killed 200,000. How does that make him better?


Over 120,000 pro-Assad fighters killed in Syria conflict | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
Syria’s conflict began as a peaceful protest movement calling for reforms in 2011 but descended into civil war after a government crackdown. In total, more than 200,000 people have been killed
World Bulletin/News Desk

More than 120,000 fighters supporting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad have been killed in the country’s civil war since it began in 2011, a group monitoring the war said on Wednesday.

@Dr.Thrax
can you even count to 10?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> Over 120,000 pro-Assad fighters killed in Syria conflict | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
> Syria’s conflict began as a peaceful protest movement calling for reforms in 2011 but descended into civil war after a government crackdown. In total, more than 200,000 people have been killed
> World Bulletin/News Desk
> 
> More than 120,000 fighters supporting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad have been killed in the country’s civil war since it began in 2011, a group monitoring the war said on Wednesday.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax
> can you even count to 10?


300,000 total have been killed.
Assad killed a little less than 200,000.
Can you use logic?
Nevermind that question, Iranians are heartless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> 300,000 total have been killed.
> Assad killed a little less than 200,000.
> Can you use logic?
> Nevermind that question, Iranians are heartless.



that's not a pro-assad source.for God's sake tell me what means " in totall" in the report?
there are more than 80 million Iranians in the world. do not be hostile toward all of them.


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> I am fine with many Islamists. They support just causes for most part. It's hard to find anyone in world who support just cause today.


here's where we part ways, IMO that angry 'islamist' ideology always leads to terrorist attacks on civilians and we have suffered greatly from it where I was born.

someday the world will know peace, hope I'm around to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> 300,000 total have been killed.
> Assad killed a little less than 200,000.


as I said you can't count to 10.
based on your reasoning:
200 anti-assad+120 pro-assad= 300


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> that's not a pro-assad source.for God's sake tell me what means " in totall" in the report?
> there are more than 80 million Iranians in the world. do not be hostile toward all of them.


If you knew how to read, you'd see that 120,000 pro-Assad troops have been killed. It doesn't say that is the total.

I said Assad killed a little bit under 200,000.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> 120,000 pro-Assad troops have been killed




More like 2,000. Can't imagine it being more than in Ukraine where heavy weapons are used by both sides.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

@*Dr.Thrax*
Casualties of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Overall deaths*
all of the following totals include civilians, rebels and government forces:

*Source* *Casualties* *Time period*
United Nations *191,369* killed[4] 15 March 2011 – 30 April 2014



Dr.Thrax said:


> I said Assad killed a little bit under 200,000.


and I said you can't count to 10.



Superboy said:


> More like 2,000. Can't imagine if being more than in Ukraine where heavy weapons are used by both sides.


do not underestimate Islamist cannibals. they eat human.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> @*Dr.Thrax*
> Casualties of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Overall deaths*
> all of the following totals include civilians, rebels and government forces:
> 
> *Source* *Casualties* *Time period*
> United Nations *191,369* killed[4] 15 March 2011 – 30 April 2014
> 
> 
> and I said you can't count to 10.


The UN is incompetent.
"vary between 125,746[1][2] and 282,355.[3]"
If we use that number (282,355), then Assad has killed ~162355
Those numbers would be according to the reports of people outside of Syria.
There are the LCC (Local Coordination Committees) who document the number of deaths in each area, and the deaths per day usually vary between 40 and 130.

Between 40 and 130 per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> "vary between 125,746[1][2] and 282,355.[3]"


boy that's not UN estimation.
UN says 191000 in total.
but I don't know what's your interpretation of " in total".
by the way, UN is not a pro-assad source.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> boy that's not UN estimation.
> UN says 191000 in total.
> but I don't know what's your interpretation of " in total".
> by the way, UN is not a pro-assad source.


I never said they were a pro-Assad source, and I clearly said that the 282,355 number was not the UN's number.
I just said that they are incompetent.
But obviously, you're just trying to downplay the deaths of the Syrian people, as if we are nothing but just a number. As usual, typical Iranian thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> I never said they were a pro-Assad source, and I clearly said that the 282,355 number was not the UN's number.
> I just said that they are incompetent.
> But obviously, you're just trying to downplay the deaths of the Syrian people, as if we are nothing but just a number. As usual, typical Iranian thinking.


so far as I know you were playing with numbers.
how come you don't accept my sources but expect me to accept SOHR? in this case UN is best source to be referred to.
on contrary, I wanted to show how Syrian people sacrificed their lives on the side of their government to prevent salafi monster khilafa.


----------



## Superboy

dhul-aktaf said:


> in this case UN is best source to be referred to.




I wouldn't cite the UN. The UN has 0 personnel on the ground in Syria and relies on SOHR which also has 0 personnel on the ground in Syria. If there is a Syrian government official source, it would be by far the most reliable.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dhul-aktaf said:


> o far as I know you were playing with numbers.
> how come you don't accept my sources but expect me to accept SOHR? in this case UN is best source to be referred to.
> on contrary, I wanted to show how Syrian people sacrificed their lives on the side of their government to prevent salafi monster khilafa.


Just kill yourself.
Or maybe you'll eventually lose enough blood from cutting yourself for Hussein's death (even though it was the Shia's fault) that you'll die of blood loss. Hopefully.
The best source is the LCC.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Superboy said:


> I wouldn't cite the UN. The UN has 0 personnel on the ground in Syria and relies on SOHR which also has 0 personnel on the ground in Syria. If there is a Syrian government official source, it would be the most reliable.


it's not directly derived from SOHR. but at least it is impartial to some extent.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Just kill yourself.
> Or maybe you'll eventually lose enough blood from cutting yourself for Hussein's death (even though it was the Shia's fault) that you'll die of blood loss. Hopefully.
> The best source is the LCC.


lol.
what we see now is that sunnis ( salafis) are killing themselves from syria to pakistan and afganistan to join huris in paradise.
booom booom booom.
why not come to syria? maybe you are a potential moving bomb.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

You


dhul-aktaf said:


> it's not directly derived from SOHR. but at least it is impartial to some extent.
> 
> 
> lol.
> what we see now is that sunnis ( salafis) are killing themselves from syria to pakistan and afganistan to join huris in paradise.
> booom booom booom.
> why not come to syria? maybe you are a potential moving bomb.


You just showed your retarded side, and said all Sunnis are Salafis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> You
> 
> You just showed your retarded side, and said all Sunnis are Salafis.



what's the point of the comedy video, has nothing to do with your comment to him.

@Dr.Thrax

If you watch the vid you just posted even though the translation is fake look at your signature whilst Israel treats wounded FSA near Golan, see the irony.



> Death to Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> You just showed your retarded side, and said all Sunnis are Salafis.


so why should I use parentheses? I wrote salafi for disambiguation and you got the opposite. lol
but you addressed all shias.
your logic:
120+200=300
() = =
and
in total is not total


----------



## dhul-aktaf

Report: Israeli drone shot down in Syria - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Syrian Lion

A Syrian military source said Sunday that the Syrian army shot down an Israeli drone over Quneitra province.

The source said the UAV, Skylark 1, was taken down near al-Hadar village in Quneitra.

The unmanned aircraft is made by the Israeli Elbit electronics company, it is 200cm long, 312cm width with a flight range of 20 km.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> what's the point of the comedy video, has nothing to do with your comment to him.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> If you watch the vid you just posted even though the translation is fake look at your signature whilst Israel treats wounded FSA near Golan, see the irony.



Never use the "treat wounded" as a political thing. NEVER EVER use that. That is something used by the lowest scum of the earth to mark support. As a Doctor I am under oath to treat who ever comes to me to be treated. If my country was at war with Iran right now, I would gladly treat Iranian soldiers as if they were my own country's. This is what you do, if you have the knowledge and the skill you are not allowed to sit idly by and watch another human being suffer. 

Treating wounded does NOT mean support. It just means doctors being doctors and that is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Never use the "treat wounded" as a political thing. NEVER EVER use that. That is something used by the lowest scum of the earth to mark support. As a Doctor I am under oath to treat who ever comes to me to be treated. If my country was at war with Iran right now, I would gladly treat Iranian soldiers as if they were my own country's. This is what you do, if you have the knowledge and the skill you are not allowed to sit idly by and watch another human being suffer.
> 
> Treating wounded does NOT mean support. It just means doctors being doctors and that is it.


right you treat the wounded, and if they are AQ you don't release them with weapons, you put them in jail...  
like you said you are going to treat an Iranian, what is your next step? release him? or wouldn't the authority arrest them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> right you treat the wounded, and if they are AQ you don't release them with weapons, you put them in jail...
> like you said you are going to treat an Iranian, what is your next step? release him? or wouldn't the authority arrest them?



Why would they arrest them? Under what basis? For being rebels in a foreign land? If they are fighting Israel directly then maybe, but they are in a civil war not a punitive one.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Why would they arrest them? Under what basis? For being rebels in a foreign land? If they are fighting Israel directly then maybe, but they are in a civil war not a punitive one.


Jubhat Alnusra are terrorists... I'm not sure if you are playing dumb now, but we all know that AQ and its allies control Golan crossings and etc... and Israel supports them... and no such thing as rebels in Syria... they are foreign terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Jubhat Alnusra are terrorists... I'm not sure if you are playing dumb now, but we all know that AQ and its allies control Golan crossings and etc... and Israel supports them... and no such thing as rebels in Syria... they are foreign terrorists...



Yeah we have heard that broken radio a thousand times. They are Syrian rebels, revolutionaries, you can scream your lies from atop the Himalayas but that is not going to make them truths, the truth is the regime is using foreigners more than the rebels can even dream of. Thousands of Iraqis, Afghans, lebanese and Iranians are fighting for Asshat in Syria, the rebels are the ones fighting foreign terrorists from ISIS from one side and Asshat from the other, if you ask me the only real Syrians are the rebels actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Yeah we have heard that broken radio a thousand times. They are Syrian rebels, revolutionaries, you can scream your lies from atop the Himalayas but that is not going to make them truths, the truth is the regime is using foreigners more than the rebels can even dream of. Thousands of Iraqis, Afghans, lebanese and Iranians are fighting for Asshat in Syria, the rebels are the ones fighting foreign terrorists from ISIS from one side and Asshat from the other, if you ask me the only real Syrians are the rebels actually.


yeah yeah whatever, the so called F$A terrorists are extinct, its all Jubhat Alnusra which is composed of foreigners since the beginning of the conflict, and same with I$I$...
anyways... you want to change the topic go ahead I have no time for pointless discussion with terrorists lover... now go treat Jubhat Alnusra in Israel "Doctor"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah yeah whatever, the so called F$A terrorists are extinct, its all Jubhat Alnusra which is composed of foreigners since the beginning of the conflict, and same with I$I$...
> anyways... you want to change the topic go ahead I have no time for pointless discussion with terrorists lover... now go treat Jubhat Alnusra in Israel "Doctor"



Yep grabbed you from the hand it hurts it seems. And from the way you talk I see that you know what I am saying is the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

@WebMaster @Oscar @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz

you have noted on this thread who all are propagandists for isis/fsa/qaeda/nusra/jemah/taliban/hamas/ntc/ikhwaan/shabaab/hizb-ut-tahrir/ij... these propagandists and disinfo artists have their hands stained in the blood of 200,000+ libyans and 150,000+ syrians... these propagandists are tools in hands of cia and mi6... their ban from this forum would be in betterment of humanity.


----------



## SQ8

jamahir said:


> @WebMaster @Oscar @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz
> 
> you have noted on this thread who all are propagandists for isis/fsa/qaeda/nusra/jemah/taliban/hamas/ntc/ikhwaan/shabaab/hizb-ut-tahrir/ij... these propagandists and disinfo artists have their hands stained in the blood of 200,000+ libyans and 150,000+ syrians... these propagandists are tools in hands of cia and mi6... their ban from this forum would be in betterment of humanity.



Please report all posts supporting the terrorist groups.. less Hamas as it had been taken off the terror list by the europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Oscar said:


> Please report all posts supporting the terrorist groups.. less Hamas as it had been taken off the terror list by the europeans.



Is supporting Syrian rebels considered supporting terrorists now? So this forum is only for supporting Asshat? He is complaining that I along with @Dr.Thrax making Anti-Assad remarks. Why don't you tell me what you think, do you accept Asshat as your lord and saviour as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omega007

dhul-aktaf said:


> @
> 
> 
> do not underestimate Islamist cannibals. they eat human.



But still 120k KIAs in just 3 years seems too much!!How could a professional army lose so many men in such a short time and that too in a low intensity war??


----------



## Mosamania

Omega007 said:


> But still 120k KIAs in just 3 years seems too much!!How could a professional army lose so many men in such a short time and that too in a low intensity war??



You really believe the Syrian government BS that this is a low intensity war? Just sporadic fighting here and there? This war is fought by the hundreds of thousands from multiple sides. You have the Syrian rebels from one side, you have the foreign terrorists of the regime from the other, and the foreign terrorists of ISIS from the other side. 

I don't know about you but I support the Syrian people's fight against foreign terrorists either the regime or ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Mosamania said:


> I don't know about you but I support the Syrian people's fight against foreign terrorists either the regime or ISIS.



1. what is this "isis"... are they from mars... are they special humans who appeared suddenly... please do educate me.

2. why do you use the word "regime" to describe the syrian government... why is your language that of bbc and white house...



Oscar said:


> Please report all posts supporting the terrorist groups..



okay... and mosamania has understood who all and what i mean.



Oscar said:


> less Hamas as it had been taken off the terror list by the europeans.



because it was the same europeans which had installed hamas into power in gaza in 2007... after chasing out plo.

i consider hamas the palestine version of taliban... same is the case with ij ( "islamic" jihad ), another gaza group... both are puppets of the western governments and iran.

why do i never see iran government funding plo in total or plfp-gc...


----------



## JUBA

Oscar said:


> Please report all posts supporting the terrorist groups.. less Hamas as it had been taken off the terror list by the europeans.



So you're basically the white man's b!tch? If they declare that someone's a terrorist then you'll blindly follow?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Omega007 said:


> But still 120k KIAs in just 3 years seems too much!!How could a professional army lose so many men in such a short time and that too in a low intensity war??



the criminal gangs invading syria ( our "rebels" ) are numbering maybe 40,000+... many of them gained experience in the invasion of libya in 2011 and shifted their beheadings and cuttings to syria.

majority of the killed in syria are supporters of the syrian government.

but where did you get the number of syrian army dead as being 120,000??

and some months back, when the syrian army retook the city of hama ( or homs?? ), the city saw the return of citizens who had fled when the city was over-run by fsa/qaeda/taliban/jemah etc.

am i correct on these points, @Syrian Lion...



JUBA said:


> So you're basically the white man's b!tch? If they declare that someone's a terrorist then you'll blindly follow?



oscar's reply had two parts... which part you object to??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> You really believe the Syrian government BS that this is a low intensity war? Just sporadic fighting here and there? This war is fought by the hundreds of thousands from multiple sides. You have the Syrian rebels from one side, you have the foreign terrorists of the regime from the other, and the foreign terrorists of ISIS from the other side.
> 
> I don't know about you but I support the Syrian people's fight against foreign terrorists either the regime or ISIS.



Most fighters of the regime are Syrians, the foreigners are mainly religiously motivated and to be found in Rif Dimashq protecting sites they view sacred. ISIS however are mostly foreign yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Most fighters of the regime are Syrians, the foreigners are mainly religiously motivated and to be found in Rif Dimashq protecting sites they view sacred. ISIS however are mostly foreign yes.



Actually ISIS ironically enough is mostly Syrian too, and Iraqi as well. And the foreigners in there are religiously motivated. 

Funny how similar ISIS and regime are sounding isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Actually ISIS ironically enough is mostly Syrian too, and Iraqi as well. And the foreigners in there are religiously motivated.
> 
> Funny how similar ISIS and regime are sounding isn't it?



If you look at maps of Syria in 2011/2012 FSA was controlling way more land and cities, the rise of ISIS pushed many on the SAA side again and destroyed the whole idea of a revolution. Most people are no extremist, they wanted a Syria without the ba'ath regime but the greater danger (ISIS) killed that idea of a revolution. Now those same people returned to SAA, some stay FSA but how much are they doing nowadays ? it's stalemate with some ATGW being fired here and there. I think we can say the revolution is dead.

Syria activists mourn 'death' of revolution | Daily Mail Online

But you can't compare ISIS to the religiously motivated fighters on the SAA side, ISIS kills everything they see, ISIS/Al Qaeda are a threat to everything on the world, Shi'ite extremists they are only a threat to Sunni extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

1000 said:


> Syria activists mourn 'death' of revolution | Daily Mail Online



let us be careful in using sources like "daily fail" who call fsa criminals as activists as if fsa is fidel and che en-route to take cuba.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> If you look at maps of Syria in 2011/2012 FSA was controlling way more land and cities, the rise of ISIS pushed many on the SAA side again and destroyed the whole idea of a revolution. Most people are no extremist, they wanted a Syria without the ba'ath regime but the greater danger (ISIS) killed that idea of a revolution. Now those same people returned to SAA, some stay FSA but how much are they doing nowadays ? it's stalemate with some ATGW being fired here and there. I think we can say the revolution is dead.
> 
> Syria activists mourn 'death' of revolution | Daily Mail Online
> 
> But you can't compare ISIS to the religiously motivated fighters on the SAA side, ISIS kills everything they see, ISIS/Al Qaeda are a threat to everything on the world, Shi'ite extremists they are only a threat to Sunni extremists.




Shia extremists have also committed massacres on Sunni towns killing all adult men and half the women and children. But they don't take pictures of their actions and that is the only difference.

Syria: massacres of Sunni families reported in Assad's heartland | World news | The Observer

Bayda and Baniyas massacres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can look away all you want, truth is your precious shia gangs are the other side of the coin of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Shia extremists have also committed massacres on Sunni towns killing all adult men and half the women and children. But they don't take pictures of their actions and that is the only difference.
> 
> Syria: massacres of Sunni families reported in Assad's heartland | World news | The Observer
> 
> Bayda and Baniyas massacres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can look away all you want, truth is your precious shia gangs are the other side of the coin of ISIS.



No one says Shia extremists don't commit crimes on Sunnis, but their targets are mainly Sunnis and mostly a response. Unlike Sunni extremists whom target everyone on earth, they even target other Sunnis. The Shi'ite extremists are angered by all the killings on them done by Sunni extremists, so they retaliate, sometimes a terrorist supporting village will be the target of that. For example look at the 1700 people massacred near Speicher in 1 day, you think they have no family members whom will retaliate ? even though they barely did retaliate.

This kind of retaliation is done by everyone on earth when the situation becomes bad, take Algeria in the 90's as an example, all Sunnis there.

List of massacres during the Algerian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Who knows how many massacres the army had to carry out on terror supporting neighborhoods to rid the country of them. Sunni Islam is infected with ideologies supporting terror. TTP massacred 100+ kids, many of them will return to playing poor villager/farmer as that's how they operate in guerilla warfare, should they massacre them or leave them ? maybe massacre is better.

And they are massacring TTP, there is no other way to defeat terrorists using guerilla warfare. 
Germany slams Pakistan's move to execute 500 militants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> No one says Shia extremists don't commit crimes on Sunnis, but their targets are mainly Sunnis and mostly a response. Unlike Sunni extremists whom target everyone on earth, they even target other Sunnis. The Shi'ite extremists are angered by all the killings on them done by Sunni extremists, so they retaliate, sometimes a terrorist supporting village will be the target of that. For example look at the 1700 people massacred near Speicher in 1 day, you think they have no family members whom will retaliate ? even though they barely did retaliate.
> 
> This kind of retaliation is done by everyone on earth when the situation becomes bad, take Algeria in the 90's as an example, all Sunnis there.
> 
> List of massacres during the Algerian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Who knows how many massacres the army had to carry out on terror supporting neighborhoods to rid the country of them.


Looks like you haven't heard of Hezbollah, Jaysh al-Mehdi in Iraq, the entire Iranian government.
You really are blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> No one says Shia extremists don't commit crimes on Sunnis, but their targets are mainly Sunnis and mostly a response. Unlike Sunni extremists whom target everyone on earth, they even target other Sunnis. The Shi'ite extremists are angered by all the killings on them done by Sunni extremists, so they retaliate, sometimes a terrorist supporting village will be the target of that. For example look at the 1700 people massacred near Speicher in 1 day, you think they have no family members whom will retaliate ? even though they barely did retaliate.
> 
> This kind of retaliation is done by everyone on earth when the situation becomes bad, take Algeria in the 90's as an example, all Sunnis there.
> 
> List of massacres during the Algerian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Who knows how many massacres the army had to carry out on terror supporting neighborhoods to rid the country of them. Sunni Islam is infected with ideologies supporting terror. TTP massacred 100+ kids, many of them will return to playing poor villager/farmer as that's how they operate in guerilla warfare, should they massacre them or leave them ? maybe massacre is better.
> 
> And they are massacring TTP, there is no other way to defeat terrorists using guerilla warfare.
> Germany slams Pakistan's move to execute 500 militants



They'll never come to agreement with you, because accepting that the absolute majority of terrorist attacks by Islamist groups are executed by groups who claim to be committed Sunnis (no offense to real Sunnis who despise their terrorism and are also hurt by it) may come with some sense of embarrassment.

So how much you tell all these, they'll throw all the 'Shia terrorist groups' in your face to counter it. Accepting your words means they should accept that terrorists claim to follow the religious affiliation that majority of their population follow and hence, a feel of shame or humiliation may come with it.

But they are doing the wrong thing, accepting their crimes has nothing to do with branding those groups with same color of those millions of Sunnis who also despise terrorism.

Just like we accept that there have been crimes by some groups who claim to be Shias, but we all know even their crimes are usually answers to crimes of groups like IS or AQ, however that doesn't justify any crimes indeed. But yet again, number of those crimes is practically nothing compared to opposite side.

That kind of mentality is common mostly in Arab countries, while Pakistanis for example are much more rationale when it comes to recognizing the sources of terrorism and religious affiliation of terrorists.


----------



## rmi5

1000 said:


> No one says Shia extremists don't commit crimes on Sunnis, but their targets are mainly Sunnis and mostly a response. Unlike Sunni extremists whom target everyone on earth, they even target other Sunnis. The Shi'ite extremists are angered by all the killings on them done by Sunni extremists, so they retaliate, sometimes a terrorist supporting village will be the target of that. For example look at the 1700 people massacred near Speicher in 1 day, you think they have no family members whom will retaliate ? even though they barely did retaliate.
> 
> This kind of retaliation is done by everyone on earth when the situation becomes bad, take Algeria in the 90's as an example, all Sunnis there.
> 
> List of massacres during the Algerian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Who knows how many massacres the army had to carry out on terror supporting neighborhoods to rid the country of them. Sunni Islam is infected with ideologies supporting terror. TTP massacred 100+ kids, many of them will return to playing poor villager/farmer as that's how they operate in guerilla warfare, should they massacre them or leave them ? maybe massacre is better.
> 
> And they are massacring TTP, there is no other way to defeat terrorists using guerilla warfare.
> Germany slams Pakistan's move to execute 500 militants


There is no difference between such extremists. don't make excuse for one of them. The biggest terrorist group of the world, aka the mullah government, has killed tens of thousands of shiites for no reason. Those sunni groups cannot even dream of reaching to such numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Looks like you haven't heard of Hezbollah, Jaysh al-Mehdi in Iraq, the entire Iranian government.
> You really are blind.


what means "the entire Iranian government "?


----------



## rmi5

Hussein said:


> what means "the entire Iranian government "?


Mr. Apologizer, take a look at the link below:
1988 executions of Iranian political prisoners - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chain murders of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> what means "the entire Iranian government "?


I guess you haven't seen how the Iranian government oppresses the Kurds in Iranian Kurdistan, the Baluchi people in Baluchistan, etc...
They basically oppress anyone against them/anyone not Shiite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

rmi5 said:


> There is no difference between such extremists. don't make excuse for one of them. The biggest terrorist group of the world, aka the mullah government, has killed tens of thousands of shiites for no reason. Those sunni groups cannot even dream of reaching to such numbers.



Whilst all extremists are bad, there always is a difference.

The number of people killed by ISIS is underestimated, a simple calculation will give you an average. Knowing they've been operating for over 10 years, an average of 20 people killed a day which is a minimum means 70.000+ people killed by their bombings, massacres etc.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Whilst all extremists are bad, there always is a difference.
> 
> The number of people killed by ISIS is underestimated, a simple calculation will give you an average. Knowing they've been operating for over 10 years, an average of 20 people killed a day which is a minimum means 70.000+ people killed by their bombings, massacres etc.


That's BS. If they killed that many, they would be news since they were formed, and they didn't kill that many.
The number is less than 5,000 non-combatants in Syria.
Meanwhile, Hezbollah has killed plenty of Sunnis. Something they're proud of.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's BS. If they killed that many, they would be news since they were formed, and they didn't kill that many.
> The number is less than 5,000 non-combatants in Syria.
> Meanwhile, Hezbollah has killed plenty of Sunnis. Something they're proud of.



They were in the news actually 10 years go operating under other names, but if you're from 1996 then obviously you had other things to do.

How is that bullshit, I didn't give the 70.000 out of nowhere, it's a calculation of 20 people killed a day by them, do you think 20 is a high estimate ? 1 car bomb could take out 20 people.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> They were in the news actually 10 years go operating under other names, but if you're from 1996 then obviously you had other things to do.
> 
> How is that bullshit, I didn't give the 70.000 out of nowhere, it's a calculation of 20 people killed a day by them, do you think 20 is a high estimate ? 1 car bomb could take out 20 people.


It's BS because they were never that powerful to kill 20 people a day. When they were just ISI they had 1,000-5,000 people and fought mostly against American forces and the new Iraqi government. No way they could allocate enough manpower to kill 20 people a day along with it, and still be able to operate in guerrilla warfare without the people kicking them out. Plus, this mass killing thing started back in 2006 for them, and only really kicked off when they started gaining land.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's BS because they were never that powerful to kill 20 people a day. When they were just ISI they had 1,000-5,000 people and fought mostly against American forces and the new Iraqi government. No way they could allocate enough manpower to kill 20 people a day along with it, and still be able to operate in guerrilla warfare without the people kicking them out. Plus, this mass killing thing started back in 2006 for them, and only really kicked off when they started gaining land.



How powerful do you have to be to kill 20 random people a day ? Breivik killed like 70 in a day, all you need is a bomb or 2 and you killed 20 people. 

'Only' 1000 - 5000 members, 1% of that is enough to kill more then 20 people daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> I guess you haven't seen how the Iranian government oppresses the Kurds in Iranian Kurdistan, the Baluchi people in Baluchistan, etc...
> They basically oppress anyone against them/anyone not Shiite.


man you're such fanatic . 
and i ask you one question and you totally answer about something else.
try to be honest in answers next time.
and it is not like it is very clear you want to blame Iranian for everything and put people of Iran against each other (same policy than your friends extremists)

kurds are far to be oppressed in Iran , i am Arab and i never felt oppressed too
for baluchistan the situation is not easy to get: this is probably between blaming for reason the policy of Iran which is not the best one, and ... not forgetting that the groups who operate are terrorist groups , as your friends of IS they enjoy beheading and put bombs to kill innocents: i am not sure we can call them victims or oppressed

Iranian government doesn't mean much. if you got some education about Iran , you would know Iran 
having a leader (Khamenei) a government , and this government is not really operating / deciding the different policies of the country and the possible help another country could get from Iran 
And you would know the actual government is moderate conservative (said to be reformist for some) and they are dedicated to improve relations with others (like USA Saudis) because their own logic is diplomacy/better relations with everyone for the sake of people of Iran

but i guess it is too much for you to try to know my country and the complex politics system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> man you're such fanatic .
> and i ask you one question and you totally answer about something else.
> try to be honest in answers next time.
> and it is not like it is very clear you want to blame Iranian for everything and put people of Iran against each other (same policy than your friends extremists)
> 
> kurds are far to be oppressed in Iran , i am Arab and i never felt oppressed too
> for baluchistan the situation is not easy to get: this is probably between blaming for reason the policy of Iran which is not the best one, and ... not forgetting that the groups who operate are terrorist groups , as your friends of IS they enjoy beheading and put bombs to kill innocents: i am not sure we can call them victims or oppressed
> 
> Iranian government doesn't mean much. if you got some education about Iran , you would know Iran
> having a leader (Khamenei) a government , and this government is not really operating / deciding the different policies of the country and the possible help another country could get from Iran
> And you would know the actual government is moderate conservative (said to be reformist for some) and they are dedicated to improve relations with others (like USA Saudis) because their own logic is diplomacy/better relations with everyone for the sake of people of Iran
> 
> but i guess it is too much for you to try to know my country and the complex politics system


Your country has one political system: Khamenei, no-one else. Whatever he wants to happen will happen in Iran. Considering he and his predecessor Khomenei say that they are closer to Allah (SWT) than the prophets (PBUT).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> Your country has one political system: Khamenei, no-one else. Whatever he wants to happen will happen in Iran. Considering he and his predecessor Khomenei say that they are closer to Allah (SWT) than the prophets (PBUT).



Actually, Iran has many centers of power. The most powerful being the Sepah/Pasdaran/IRGC. Khamenei himself is more or less a spokes person.
Basically Iran is a military state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> Whoever controls the government, that kafir Khamenei may he burn in hell, or the IRGC, they're mass-murderers anyways. And we'll be stomping on Iran soon. Don't you worry



haha you're a funny guy. I like you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> haha you're a funny guy. I like you lol


Keep on laughing until the day of justice comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep on laughing until the day of justice comes.


We Are Here To Stay.Long And Prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

rmi5 said:


> Mr. Apologizer, take a look at the link below:
> 1988 executions of Iranian political prisoners - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


" The majority of those killed were suporters of the People's Mujahedin of Iran". 
p.s 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Épuration_légale


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Oscar

@Dr.Thrax is a false flagger Chinese who got banned previously due to his support from ISIS. I can't find his banned ID but he had a similar ID with name of Dr.Thax , who got banned previously. Please deal with that double user false flagger terrorism supporter. His stupidity has no limit, because after getting banned he has created another ID with the same ID name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

kollang said:


> We Are Here To Stay.Long And Prevail.


That's what the Persians said and than Umar ibn Al-Khattab wiped them out. 



IRAN 1802 said:


> @Oscar
> 
> @Dr.Thrax is a false flagger Chinese who got banned due to his support from ISIS. I can't find his banned ID but he had a similar ID with name of dr.tha,x who got banned previously. Please deal with that double user false flagger terrorism supporter. His stupidity has no limit, because after getting banned he has created another ID with the same ID.


You really seem to hate the people who speak the truth. Then again, that's what most Iranians hate.

Just FYI, If you look at my signature, you see me say "Death to Daesh." You've also seen me denounce ISIS hundreds of times. You keep repeating the same thing over and over again like a broken radio. You have no argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's what the Persians said and than Umar ibn Al-Khattab wiped them out.
> 
> 
> You really seem to hate the people who speak the truth. Then again, that's what most Iranians hate.
> 
> Just FYI, If you look at my signature, you see me say "Death to Daesh." You've also seen me denounce ISIS hundreds of times. You keep repeating the same thing over and over again like a broken radio. You have no argument.



U are a hardcore Chinese who support terrorism and even previously supported ISIS. Let me fine your previous ID

@Oscar

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> No one says Shia extremists don't commit crimes on Sunnis, but their targets are mainly Sunnis and mostly a response. Unlike Sunni extremists whom target everyone on earth, they even target other Sunnis. The Shi'ite extremists are angered by all the killings on them done by Sunni extremists, so they retaliate, sometimes a terrorist supporting village will be the target of that. For example look at the 1700 people massacred near Speicher in 1 day, you think they have no family members whom will retaliate ? even though they barely did retaliate.
> 
> This kind of retaliation is done by everyone on earth when the situation becomes bad, take Algeria in the 90's as an example, all Sunnis there.
> 
> List of massacres during the Algerian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Who knows how many massacres the army had to carry out on terror supporting neighborhoods to rid the country of them. Sunni Islam is infected with ideologies supporting terror. TTP massacred 100+ kids, many of them will return to playing poor villager/farmer as that's how they operate in guerilla warfare, should they massacre them or leave them ? maybe massacre is better.
> 
> And they are massacring TTP, there is no other way to defeat terrorists using guerilla warfare.
> Germany slams Pakistan's move to execute 500 militants



In essence these Sunni extremists are in fact retaliating the crimes done to them by Shia extremists you know. Iraqi deaths squads killed thousands of Sunnis. Assad's regime also killed thousands of Sunnis. You don't see me however justifying their crimes as retaliating against crimes done to them as you. 

Both sides are criminals and none of them are good. Both ISIS and Syrian regime are guilty of massacres and both will pay the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's what the Persians said and than Umar ibn Al-Khattab wiped them out.


We never got wiped out.Arabs destroyed Egyptian and Syrian cultures and Languages but not that of us.we only accepted their religion.as a fact, We are still on the map and we form the most powerful state of the ME where everything is influenced by us.

And your like are getting eliminated one by one in Syria and Iraq by Iran.thanks to our power and technology.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's what the Persians said and than Umar ibn Al-Khattab wiped them out.
> 
> 
> You really seem to hate the people who speak the truth. Then again, that's what most Iranians hate.
> 
> Just FYI, If you look at my signature, you see me say "Death to Daesh." You've also seen me denounce ISIS hundreds of times. You keep repeating the same thing over and over again like a broken radio. You have no argument.



U are a hardcore Chinese who support terrorism and even previously supported ISIS. Let me fine your previous ID

@Oscar

PS. do not report my post again to get deleted, otherwise ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's what the Persians said and than Umar ibn Al-Khattab wiped them out.
> 
> 
> You really seem to hate the people who speak the truth. Then again, that's what most Iranians hate.
> 
> Just FYI, If you look at my signature, you see me say "Death to Daesh." You've also seen me denounce ISIS hundreds of times. You keep repeating the same thing over and over again like a broken radio. You have no argument.



U are a hardcore Chinese who support terrorism and even previously supported ISIS. Let me fine your previous ID

@Oscar

PS. do not report this post again to get deleted, Moron Chines Kid! , for three times! Soon u will get banned, if u report this post I will creat a thread in GH section .


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> @WebMaster @Oscar @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz
> 
> you have noted on this thread who all are propagandists for isis/fsa/qaeda/nusra/jemah/taliban/hamas/ntc/ikhwaan/shabaab/hizb-ut-tahrir/ij... these propagandists and disinfo artists have their hands stained in the blood of 200,000+ libyans and 150,000+ syrians... these propagandists are tools in hands of cia and mi6... their ban from this forum would be in betterment of humanity.



Leave Hamas out of your tantrums you Zionist troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

kollang said:


> We never got wiped out.Arabs destroyed Egyptian and Syrian cultures and Languages but not that of us.we only accepted their religion.as a fact, We are still on the map and we form the most powerful state of the ME where everything is influenced by us.
> 
> And your like are getting eliminated one by one in Syria and Iraq by Iran.thanks to our power and technology.


I meant that he wiped out their Empire, and that was implied. But maybe your brain isn't developed enough to know that.
FYI, the "distinct Syrian and Egyptian cultures" were Greek and Roman, despite them being Arabs. This is what you would be calling imperialism, but obviously, anything for Iran's benefit.
Power and technology? HAHA. Fake just like your "Qaher-313."



IRAN 1802 said:


> U are a hardcore Chinese who support terrorism and even previously supported ISIS. Let me fine your previous ID
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> PS. do not report this post again to get deleted, Moron ! For three times! Soon u will get banned, if u report this post I will creat a thread in GH section .


I've never reported any of your posts, and for the last damn time, I'm not Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> We never got wiped out.Arabs destroyed Egyptian and Syrian cultures and Languages but not that of us.we only accepted their religion.as a fact, We are still on the map and we form the most powerful state of the ME where everything is influenced by us.
> 
> And your like are getting eliminated one by one in Syria and Iraq by Iran.thanks to our power and technology.



Iranian culture and society was indeed wiped out by the Safavids. When Ismail I invaded Iran and forcefully converted the Sunni population to Shia and massacred loads of Iranians to forcefully convert them. He destroyed many places of significance in Iranian history for his social engineering campaign. 

So no, you are not the same, you are not old Iran, old Iran died when the Safavids came. 

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> Iranian culture and society was indeed wiped out by the Safavids. When Ismail I invaded Iran and forcefully converted the Sunni population to Shia and massacred loads of Iranians to forcefully convert them. He destroyed many places of significance in Iranian history for his social engineering campaign.
> 
> So no, you are not the same, you are not old Iran, old Iran died when the Safavids came.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


STFU filty liar !!!!!


List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iranians are Shia because of Ahlulbayt in Irani & Iraq.

FYI 90% of Abbasid architect, enginier and... were Iranians.


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> Iranian culture and society was indeed wiped out by the Safavids. When Ismail I invaded Iran and forcefully converted the Sunni population to Shia and massacred loads of Iranians to forcefully convert them. He destroyed many places of significance in Iranian history for his social engineering campaign.
> 
> So no, you are not the same, you are not old Iran, old Iran died when the Safavids came.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Firstly, you are wrong about it and secondly,the change of sect is not equal to the change of culture.its part of it.People change as time goes on.but we are still Iranians.we have our own languages, cultrual events, calender,foods, holidays...

And more importantly we feel like being Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> STFU filty liar !!!!!
> 
> 
> List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iranians are Shia because of Ahlulbayt Irani & Iraq, do not compare your filthy najdi devil with an Iranian.
> 
> FYI most (90%) of Abbasid architect, enginier and... were Iranians.


Sunni Iranians.
Back when Iran wasn't into polytheism and insulting great men.


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> STFU filty liar !!!!!
> 
> 
> List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iranians are Shia because of Ahlulbayt Irani & Iraq, do not compare your filthy najdi devil with an Iranian.
> 
> FYI most (90%) of Abbasid architect, enginier and... were Iranians.



Does the truth sting? Your people were Sunnis, you are only Shia now because your ancestors were given a choice some time ago to either convert to twelver shiasm or face death. This is the truth, this is the reality. You can go read for yourself. 

It wasn't Arabs that destroyed Iran you are correct, but it was Ismail I that completely destroyed Iran and shaped it in his own image. If you don't believe me you are free to read from a thousand sources that agree with my statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sunni Iranians.
> Back when Iran wasn't into polytheism and insulting great men.




List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Leave Hamas out of your tantrums you Zionist troll.



"zionist troll"... now that is seriously funny... by the way, do you ever see my user-name and profile-picture??

or is it just your way of deflecting hamas crimes??


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> Firstly, you are wrong about it and secondly,the change of sect is not equal to the change of culture.its part of it.People change as time goes on.but we are still Iranians.we have our own languages, cultrual events, calender,foods, holidays...
> 
> And more importantly we feel like being Iranians.



I did not make any of this stuff up, your language, your cultural events and even your holidays were heavily diluted by Ismail I in his quest to shape his new land in his own image. Again, if you don't believe you can go and read for yourself, many books were written in the subject, and I know many of them are banned in Iran, but I believe you can get them via Internet if you know where and how to look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> Does the truth sting? Your people were Sunnis, you are only Shia now because your ancestors were given a choice some time ago to either convert to twelver shiasm or face death. This is the truth, this is the reality. You can go read for yourself.
> 
> It wasn't Arabs that destroyed Iran you are correct, but it was Ismail I that completely destroyed Iran and shaped it in his own image. If you don't believe me you are free to read from a thousand sources that agree with my statement.


Wahhabi propaganda ! ! ! ! !


List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anyway u were slaves of Ottamans and Mongols for 700 years, Plus Iranian empires before and after Islam conquared many parts of Arabia.

Even at time of Abbasids many Iranian generals fought with Abbasids, I think @SALMAN AL-FARSI can explain about Iranian Shia generals.

Abbasid devils martyred Shia Imams.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> "zionist troll"... now that is seriously funny... by the way, do you ever see my user-name and profile-picture??
> 
> or is it just your way of deflecting hamas crimes??



No it isn't funny, you're a Zionist nut. Only you think it's funny because you're the one doing the trolling. You never condemned Israel in any manner, only did anti-Palestinian propaganda. Obvious troll like you should be banned now. You have nothing to do with Arab world, you are Indian. Mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Kollang said:


> We never got wiped out.Arabs destroyed Egyptian and Syrian cultures and Languages but not that of us.we only accepted their religion.as a fact, We are still on the map and we form the most powerful state of the ME where everything is influenced by us.
> 
> And your like are getting eliminated one by one in Syria and Iraq by Iran.*thanks to our power and technology.*












uhhh ... lord ...



IRAN 1802 said:


> Wahhabi propaganda ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Anyway u were slaves of Ottamans and Mongols for 700 years, Plus *Iranian empires before and after Islam conquared many parts of Arabia*.


What Iranian empire?
You mean Turkic, and Arabic empires who ruled Iran?
I think the new drug you guys are smoking, is really strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> I did not make any of this stuff up, your language, your cultural events and even your holidays were heavily diluted by Ismail I in his quest to shape his new land in his own image. Again, if you don't believe you can go and read for yourself, many books were written in the subject, and I know many of them are banned in Iran, but I believe you can get them via Internet if you know where and how to look.


2500 years ago Iranians used to celebrate Nowruz, Sizdah be dar, Yalda,Chaharshanbe suri.in 2014, Iranians do the same.the fact is change of sect and religion never changed or destroyed our culture but it formed and shaped it.no problem with it.

............................

Ah the clown is back.


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Kollang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh ... lord ...
> 
> 
> What Iranian empire?
> You mean Turkic, and Arabic empires who ruled Iran?
> I think the new drug you guys are smoking, is really strong.



This can happen when you got conquered militarily, religiously, culturally and linguistically. First us Arabs and before Islam it was our ancient Semitic ancestors that influenced them on all fronts.

One of them is using an avatar which is an exact copy of ancient Semitic Babylonian and Assyrian art.

You invent history in order to fell better about it. Reminds me of Black Africans that try to make all kind of excuses why they are speaking French or English now (some Arabic) and why they are Christian or Muslim and what is left of their "real" culture.

It is amazing that this @IRAN 1802 20 times permanently banned double user is still able to spread his poison. I suggest taking this issue in the general headquarters.

He even made another user in case his current one gets banned.

@IRAN 1801

Coincidence? Don't think so.

@WebMaster you have to deal with this and look at this comments and the fact that he is a serial double user. He is polluting all Arab topics on PDF and is a well-known anti-Arab troll that hates the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the Prophets before him. His pollution must be stopped. He is starting troll debates time and time again when PDF had relative peace on the ME section.

We Arab users are not interested in discussing Iran in every thread or engaging with this troll. He has been posting the same propaganda post about KSA in 10-15 threads now that has nothing to do with it. His sole intention here is clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> 2500 years ago Iranians used to celebrate Nowruz, Sizdah be dar, Yalda,Chaharshanbe suri.in 2014, Iranians do the same.the fact is change of sect and religion never changed or destroyed our culture but it formed and shaped it.no problem with it.
> 
> ............................
> 
> Ah the clown is back.




Go read son, and I don't mean the history books supplied to you by your Mullah regime, go read an unbiased source. Educate yourself, see for yourself if what I say is true or not. See what did Ismail I do to your nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> Go read son, and I don't mean the history books supplied to you by your Mullah regime, go read an unbiased source. Educate yourself, see for yourself if what I say is true or not. See what did Ismail I do to your nation.


Dady, your brain farts to understand simple words.how come you read those hiden books?

@al-Hasani ,the racist is back.your brain farts too.LOL that cornice indicates a babylonian giving gifts to his Persian master during Nowruz ceremony.

.....................
@mods off-topic as usual.some members seems to lack the ability to have healty conversation thus they stick to their imaginary good old days to cure their pains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@WebMaster

This @IRAN 1802 suicide troll is this following user;

@kouroshkourosh @Resurrection5782 @YA-Mahdi @Best Land @Ghulam-Alazhar aka @Mohsenam2 @MOHSENAM

He also made the user @IRAN 1801 in case that he gets permanently banned as usual. This has been his tactic for the past 1.5 years. To make several users and then reappear after some time that he has been banned.

This user is spreading hatred against the 500 million Arabs here despite no Arab commenting on the Iranian section or trolling them. He is obsessed about Arab issues and is spreading nonsense in every thread trying to create unnecessary hostility.

This thread is not about Iran. We are not interested in wasting our time with this low IQ troll that barely is able to write English.

Please prevent him from polluting the level of this forum further. If not I have to deal with him as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> You never condemned Israel in any manner, only did anti-Palestinian propaganda.



how do hamas and ij equal palestine??

besides, i did link to the "isratin" solution of muammar gaddafi... i am not here to play nationalistic games, i am here to provide solutions or link to existing ones.



Falcon29 said:


> Obvious troll like you should be banned now.



please do report me, as you used to months back.



Falcon29 said:


> You have nothing to do with Arab world, you are Indian. Mind your own business.



fool... arabs came to india before or during roman times... and muhammad bin qasim, commander in umayya empire military, conquered sindh ( and western india ) beginning year 711... what will you say if my ancestry includes arabs... but i am socialist... my domain is whole of humanity, and its problems.

why did you come to "pakistan defence forum"... keep to some gaza-based ikhwaani forum.

your hamas is nothing but a bunch of criminal mullahs who were brought to power by the western governments... go complain to them about me.


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> Dady, your brain farts to understand simple words.how come you read those hiden books?
> 
> @al-Hasani ,the racist is back.your brain farts too.LOL that cornice indicates a babylonian giving gifts to his Persian master during Nowruz ceremony.




Thank you for insulting me and in essence proving my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

al-Hasani said:


> This can happen when you got conquered militarily, religiously, culturally and linguistically. First us Arabs and before Islam it was our ancient Semitic ancestors that influenced them on all fronts.
> 
> One of them is using an avatar which is an exact copy of ancient Semitic Babylonian and Assyrian art.
> 
> You invent history in order to fell better about it. Reminds me of Black Africans that try to make all kind of excuses why they are speaking French or English now (some Arabic) and why they are Christian or Muslim and what is left of their "real" culture.
> 
> It is amazing that this @IRAN 1802 20 times permanently banned double user is still able to spread his poison. I suggest taking this issue in the general headquarters.
> 
> He even made another user in case his current one gets banned.
> 
> @IRAN 1801
> 
> Coincidence? Don't think so.
> 
> @WebMaster you have to deal with this and look at this comments and the fact that he is a serial double user. He is polluting all Arab topics on PDF and is a well-known anti-Arab troll that hates the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the Prophets before him. His pollution must be stopped. He is starting troll debates time and time again when PDF had relative peace on the ME section.
> 
> We Arab users are not interested in discussing Iran in every thread or engaging with this troll. He has been posting the same propaganda post about KSA in 10-15 threads now that has nothing to do with it. His sole intention here is clear.


I've done nothing wrong. I am just discussing about my country's history.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> how do hamas and ij equal palestine??



Are you child? Is your reading comprehension that bad? Making no anti-Israel statements is enough proof that you're anti-Palestinian. And Hamas/IJ have huge support in Palestine(Majority). 



> please do report me, as you used to months back.



I could care less about you. 


> fool... arabs came to india before or during roman times... and muhammad bin qasim, commander in umayya empire military, conquered sindh ( and western india ) beginning year 711... what will you say if my ancestry includes arabs... but i am socialist... my domain is whole of humanity, and its problems.



Are you even Muslim? Socialists don't rant about Hamas in 99% of their posts you moron. 



> your hamas is nothing but a bunch of criminal idiots who were brought to power by the western governments... go complain to them about me.



Oh yeah sure buddy, only in today's world the movement under attack by Israel/West is considered Western puppet while movements which cooperate with Israel/West in every field and support Israeli policies are 'true' 'free' movements.


----------



## al-Hasani

jamahir said:


> how do hamas and ij equal palestine??
> 
> besides, i did link to the "isratin" solution of muammar gaddafi... i am not here to play nationalistic games, i am here to provide solutions or link to existing ones.
> 
> 
> 
> please do report me, as you used to months back.
> 
> 
> 
> fool... arabs came to india before or during roman times... and muhammad bin qasim, commander in umayya empire military, conquered sindh ( and western india ) beginning year 711... what will you say if my ancestry includes arabs... but i am socialist... my domain is whole of humanity, and its problems.
> 
> why did you come to "pakistan defence forum"... keep to some gaza-based ikhwaani forum.
> 
> your hamas is nothing but a bunch of criminal mullahs who were brought to power by the western governments... go complain to them about me.



Funny every anti-Arab user from Pakistan to India to Iran etc. claims Arab ancestry here yet spread hatred against our people 24/7. You cannot fool us anymore.

Even a moderator here claims to be a Sharif yet is extremely anti-Arab in his moderation. Insult the leaders not the people. We will not accept this. We already had 10-15 Pakistani ignorants blaming the common man for their largely self-made miseries in that nonsense thread about "Arabs not showing interest in the Peshawar school attack" which itself was a nonsense lie.

Where are the moderators?



IRAN 1802 said:


> I've done nothing wrong. I am just discussing about my country's history.



You just spread anti-Arab propaganda 24/7 in this thread, the ME section and you have even trolled the Arab section of the forum.

In comarpison no single Arab user is writing on your section outside of @Malik Alashter nor trolling your country without reason.

Last time I visited I for instance did not troll but talked about olives and agriculture.

Get a life troll. You have made 20 different users on PDF and still keep trolling the same way. Tell the Basij leadership to give you another job.

A man that claims to be almost 30 years. Pathetic. Nobody will bother you if you stop trolling.

You even insult Arab women that got nothing to do with anything for either wearing a niqab or no headscarf. You act like an idiot.

This is an international forum. Not صفحه اصلي پورتال بسيج ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Islamic Front | Hitting the Shiite towns of Nubl and Zahraa with grad rockets.




Video of "Islamic Front" (don't know why that is in quotations) hitting supply lines of Assad's militia in Bruej with the Hell Cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Are you child? Is your reading comprehension that bad? Making no anti-Israel statements is enough proof that you're anti-Palestinian. And Hamas/IJ have huge support in Palestine(Majority).



and i suppose this man would be happily living in post-2007 burqa-fied gaza...









Falcon29 said:


> Are you even Muslim?



that is immaterial.



Falcon29 said:


> Socialists don't rant about Hamas in 99% of their posts you moron.



right... now hamas activists will tell me what socialists do.



Falcon29 said:


> Oh yeah sure buddy, only in today's world the movement under attack by Israel/West is considered Western puppet while movements which cooperate with Israel/West in every field and support Israeli policies are 'true' 'free' movements.



enlighten us of those underlined movements.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> Iranian culture and society was indeed wiped out by the Safavids. When Ismail I invaded Iran and forcefully converted the Sunni population to Shia and massacred loads of Iranians to forcefully convert them. He destroyed many places of significance in Iranian history for his social engineering campaign.
> 
> So no, you are not the same, you are not old Iran, old Iran died when the Safavids came.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




List of Shia Muslim dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iranians are Shia because of Ahlulbayt in Irani & Iraq, do not compare your najdi follower ego with an Iranian.

FYI 90% of Abbasid architect, enginier and... were Iranians.

@WebMaster , I've written this post for three times, but al-hasani is reporting my posts without reason, please block his report button. I am not the only one that he reports his posts whitout any reason, many of Pakistanis and Indians are included as well.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Funny every anti-Arab user from Pakistan to India to Iran etc. claims Arab ancestry here yet spread hatred against our people 24/7. You cannot fool us anymore.
> 
> Even a moderator here claims to be a Sharif yet is extremely anti-Arab in his moderation. Insult the leaders not the people. We will not accept this. We already had 10-15 Pakistani ignorants blaming the common man for their largely self-made miseries in that nonsense thread about "Arabs not showing interest in the Peshawar school attack" which itself was a nonsense lie.
> 
> Where are the moderators?
> 
> .



He's not anti-Arab, he's just Indian with lots of free time that spams forum with pro-Gaddafi/Anti-Hamas posts. 

Sometimes it's entertaining but he needs to try harder to be funnier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Haraket Hazzm from the battle of Aleppo, Handarat.




The Strategic Handarat Camp under the control of Haraket Hazzm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Now this psychiatric patient starts inventing false history (percentages, numbers) and totally ignores what is written to him and he cannot hide that he is the same person behind those 20-25 troll users. He never learns. Always gets permanently banned just to reappear again.

I even tried to talk sense with this troll when PM's were allowed and there he behaved somewhat normally. It seems that it did not help.

There are so many strange Iranian users on PDF that it is unbelievable. Sometimes I think that those are Israelis that try to put Iran in a bad light. I don't know. Never experienced anything similar. So few users yet so many retards. Amazing really.

@WebMaster 

This serial troll provokes people intentionally so they step down to his level. See my previous posts where I also provided names and evidence of this being a serial double user.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> and i suppose this man would be happily living in post-2007 burqa-fied gaza...



You don't know anything about the Palestinian people or their culture Zionist troll. 



> that is immaterial.



No it isn't bigot, you claim to have so much knowledge on Muslim/Arab affairs but aren't Muslims. Because you're a Zionist troll. 



> right... now hamas activists will tell me what socialists do.



You are not socialist, you are a Zionist troll.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aleppo Rashidayn district clashes between the Free Syrian Army and Assad's forces. 22-12-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

al-Hasani said:


> The reality is hurtful. Your pre-Islamic Gods are also a copy of our ancient Semitic Gods. Your avatar could might have well been of any pre-Islamic Semitic dynasty. Same dynasties that first originated in what is now the Arab world. From Yemen to Syria. Not Iran.
> 
> This has nothing to do with racism. My people have influenced your people much more on almost every front than vice versa.
> 
> Anyway this has nothing to do with the topic. Our problem is not Iranian people but anti-Arab Iranians which are the majority on PDF. I got no problem with you as you already know.
> 
> Stop defending this lunatic compatriot of yours. He is an embarrassment for you Iranians but instead of denouncing him you are supporting his vandalism.
> 
> In every single thread he is insulting Arabs. We will not deal with this anymore. We are few Arabs here and most other Arab users do not care to deal with this lunatic but unfortunately I do.
> 
> This user makes Arab user be anti-Iran here. Had he not been here the problems would only be political which can always be solved.


Lets not go more off topic but there are some statements from you that should not be left ignored.

Persians were not pagan back in pre-Islam time.they believed in one God and their religion was among the first Abrahamic religions as well.However Ilamis were pagan.

And Islam is not a religion made by you.it is made by God.and God is not racist.Thus we are influenced by God. 

I am not responsible for every Iranian member here.I can only watch my own language.if he says anything usefull and right, I will support and like it.if not I wont like it.however if you want to attack a member by bashing his country and culture (Iran) we are here to defend.very simple.same should be done by you.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> He's not anti-Arab, he's just Indian with lots of free time that spams forum with pro-Gaddafi/Anti-Hamas posts.
> 
> Sometimes it's entertaining but he needs to try harder to be funnier.



What is the difference? All those people who "funnily" enough claim to be of partial Arab ancestry (surprisingly very often) somehow spend most of their living hours on PDF on spreading hatred against Arabs and not our few unelected regimes and dictators. Strange way of debating.

This forum is not a place for constructive debate. That is clear by now. The moderators are obviously not dealing with the trouble makers here or following their own rules despite being made aware of double users. I am actually helping them out here yet my posts are ignored despite busting 10-15 double users for them and saved them from work in the past. Maybe I should make 20-25 double users and first get started with the trolling. That would be fun. Wonder how people would react.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

al-Hasani said:


> There are so many strange Iranian users on PDF that it is unbelievable. Sometimes I think that those are Israelis that try to put Iran in a bad light. I don't know. Never experienced anything similar. So few users yet so many retards. Amazing really.
> .


This is reality.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> What is the difference? All those people who "funnily" enough or also partially Arab somehow spend most of their living hours on PDF on spreading hatred against Arabs and not our few unelected regimes and dictators. Strange way of debating.
> 
> This forum is not a place for constructive debate. That is clear by now.



The guy is a troll, 99% of his posts are directed at Palestinians. He desperately tries banning any pro-Palestinian discussion in this forum under guise of 'anti-Hamas 'propaganda''. He has never issued one post condemning Israel. We are only allowed to praise PA according to him. The PA that cooperates with West/Israel in every field and supports their attacks against Hamas. Yet somehow Hamas is Western puppet. 

I have no problem debating him if he learns to speak with facts. Instead he puts out low qaulity posts that he expects us to take as reality. Which is pure trolling/laziness/retardness. And it is bad for quality of discussion on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

This video is hilarious, going to translate all of it for the Iranians to hear especially.
Sham Aleppo interview with an elder who vows to Assad the lasting of the revolution and victory over him.




Interviewer: Sir Abu Hasan, what would you like to say to Assad and Iran?
Abu Hasan: For Iran, we are the descendants of the Prophet (pbuh)! We are the descendants of Ali! We are the descendants of Fatima az-Zahra! We are the protectors of the Islamic Ummah god willing. 
As for Bashar, you giraffe, with the long neck, behind you are the lions of Aleppo's countryside. We are going to stomp on you. We are going to enforce the justice of the children, and the babies and everything you destroyed you son of a b***h. You are heartless. Be scared of Allah!
Interviewer: Bashar Al-Assad is saying he is going to encircle Aleppo. What's your opinion?
Abu Hasan: Go surrender Wadi ad Dayf that we destroyed you and the ones bigger than you. We are coming for you, and we are not going to keep any heartless people.
This is great. Mind some of the insults though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> The Muslim world has become hopeless. Most of us are retards. I just don't understand one thing here that I want somebody to explain to me. Why is it that Arabs are blamed for every ills here by everyone? People always want something from us. Always complain. Always meddle. When we are minding our own business people make several threads and cry about how we are not "showing interest in this issue or this one". People know nothing about what they are talking about.
> 
> I could mention everything from ignorance about what sects that exist (forgetting that all major sects originate in KSA and the Arab world including sufism itself) from false perceptions of all of us being millionaires using slave labor, to us having no problems (nothing could be further from the truth), us supporting leaders unconditionally etc. Complains about too religious Arabs and insults about those of us that are not religious etc.
> 
> Apparently we have become the scapegoat of the Muslim world. For this reason alone I stopped believing in Muslim unity. Sad but truth. PDF taught me that hardly anybody wants anything good for us at the end of the day.
> 
> Look at this thread, the Iraqi thread, Yemen thread etc. All the foreigners are supporting their sides and fighting above the heads of our dead martyrs and talking numbers, insulting etc.
> 
> Those that support the Syrian opposition do not support them because they are Muslim or Arabs but because them getting in power would suit their interests. Same with those foreigners that support Al-Assad. They don't care about the Syrian regime or the Syrians supporting them. They just care about the interest of their states. You think that they care if 40 Syrian soldiers die tomorrow?
> 
> Same with Palestine. The sooner you realize it the better.
> 
> I am not talking about the exceptions here.



I agree, Muslims have become largely nationalist. And will use religion as tool to achieve nationalist interests. Not all of them, but most of those who have positions in power. Saudi Arabia gets blamed for a lot of things. Because Iranians don't like Saudi Arabians. 

Maybe for historical reasons or or mix of historical/political reasons. I can't change it myself though. More Saudi's would be needed to speak their perspective.

One thing that most choose to ignore is Muslims are equally responsible for situation but we are too arrogant to field any of it. I don't know when this will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Dr.Thrax said:


> This video is hilarious, going to translate all of it for the Iranians to hear especially.
> Sham Aleppo interview with an elder who vows to Assad the lasting of the revolution and victory over him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer: Sir Abu Hasan, what would you like to say to Assad and Iran?
> Abu Hasan: For Iran, we are the descendants of the Prophet (pbuh)! We are the descendants of Ali! We are the descendants of Fatima az-Zahra! We are the protectors of the Islamic Ummah god willing.
> As for Bashar, you giraffe, with the long neck, behind you are the lions of Aleppo's countryside. We are going to stomp on you. We are going to enforce the justice of the children, and the babies and everything you destroyed you son of a b***h. You are heartless. Be scared of Allah!
> Interviewer: Bashar Al-Assad is saying he is going to encircle Aleppo. What's your opinion?
> Abu Hasan: Go surrender Wadi ad Dayf that we destroyed you and the ones bigger than you. We are coming for you, and we are not going to keep any heartless people.
> This is great. Mind some of the insults though.


Go surround* Wadi ad Dayf.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aleppo: The Free Syrian Army destroys regime force's 23mm machine guns (even though they're autocannons) on the Al-Malah Front with the B9 recoilles rifle.





Latakia: The Free Syrian Army targets regime gatherings near bridge 45 with the B9 recoilles rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> They don't like any Arabs. Please speak with Iraqi Shia Arabs that lived or visited Iran and see what they have to say about the average Farsi. Visit any Arab forum. I just don't understand how come you can have ties with users that hate you solely for your ethnicity. They are using you as a tissue. Nothing more.
> 
> Most Saudi Arabians are pan-Islamists just like you which I see as a naive ideology harmful for the Arab world. Nationalism was always repressed because of the rivalry with Nasser's Egypt and Saddam's Iraq, Yemen etc. But people are slowly waking up though and know that the problems of the Arab world is something that we Arabs have to solve. Not Iranians, not Turks, not Pakistanis, not Americans nor Martians.
> 
> Yet that does not prevent them from being Muslims or practicing Muslims. It's just that they don't believe every sweet thing that foreigners tell them while they badmouth them behind their backs.
> 
> For you information then the Farsi users that you consider as friends here have badmouthed you in Farsi language on their section hundreds of times. Same with Arabs and the Palestine plight. I don't trust such people.



Well you need to understand I've been largely abstaining from these rivalries lately. When I took part in them in the past people responded by bashing the Palestinian cause/people. So for sake of my people I have abstained. Most people don't understand my views represent me and not all my people. And they know that, but they insist on flaming tensions because they want such discussions avoided. Especially if it involves me.

I am not in position to take sides anymore. Because most Muslims today are cultural ones who don't like hearing truth. So for now I will keep my feelings to myself.

PS, I know which ones badmouth me. I regularly used to check their section. And on their forum I was perma-banned because I can't tolerate their extremism. Many of them are fanatically nationalist and accuse anyone who have different views of being Shia hater. So trust me I know but I largely abstain from getting involved because I don't have time anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Dear brothers, both Arab and Persian. Please stop fighting.

This thread is now under the watch of several moderators and having looked at the rate of violations that occur on this page, it is by a long shot the *worst thread on here. 
*
Please keep things civil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

waz said:


> Dear brothers, both Arab and Persian. Please stop fighting.
> 
> This thread is now under the watch of several moderators and having looked the rate of violations that occur on this page, it is by a long shot the *worst thread on here.
> *
> Please keep things civil.



Actually brother the problem is solely confined to this serial troll below. Please take a look at his user history and the facts below;

This @IRAN 1802 is a famous anti-Arab troll that spreads hatred against the 500 million or so Arabs nonstop and also the person behind those users below;

@kouroshkourosh @Resurrection5782 @YA-Mahdi @Best Land @Ghulam-Alazhar aka @Mohsenam2 @MOHSENAM

He also made this user @IRAN 1801

Do you notice the similarly in names? That's his normal tactic. To make several users at once and in case that he gets permanently banned as usual he switches to his other users. He has been doing that for 1.5 years now.

I detect him every single time.

He is a very big reason for the many fights on the ME section yet the moderator team is not doing anything to prevent him from trolling let alone permanently banning him again.

We want to discuss the Syrian conflict and issues related without having to deal with him or speaking about Iran or refusing his historical lies and other nonsense. If he is solely interested to troll Arab issues then he should stick to his Farsi topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

al-Hasani said:


> Actually brother the problem is solely confined to this serial troll below. Please take a look at his user history and the facts below;
> 
> This @IRAN 1802 is a famous anti-Arab troll that spreads hatred against the 500 million or so Arabs nonstop and also the person behind those users below;
> 
> @kouroshkourosh @Resurrection5782 @YA-Mahdi @Best Land @Ghulam-Alazhar aka @Mohsenam2 @MOHSENAM
> 
> He also made this user @IRAN 1801
> 
> Do you notice the similarly in names? That's his normal tactic. To make several users at once and in case that he gets permanently banned as usual he switches to his other users. He has been doing that for 1.5 years now.
> 
> He is a very big reason for the many fights on the ME section yet the moderator team is not doing anything to prevent him from trolling let alone permanently banning him again.



I'll look bro. But I'll be on this thread a great deal more to watch over things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> They don't like any Arabs. Please speak with Iraqi Shia Arabs that lived or visited Iran and see what they have to say about the average Farsi. Visit any Arab forum. I just don't understand how come you can have ties with users that hate you solely for your ethnicity. They are using you as a tissue. Nothing more.
> 
> Most Saudi Arabians are pan-Islamists just like you which I see as a naive ideology harmful for the Arab world. Nationalism was always repressed because of the rivalry with Nasser's Egypt and Saddam's Iraq, Yemen etc. But people are slowly waking up though and know that the problems of the Arab world is something that we Arabs have to solve. Not Iranians, not Turks, not Pakistanis, not Americans nor Martians.
> 
> Yet that does not prevent them from being Muslims or practicing Muslims. It's just that they don't believe every sweet thing that foreigners tell them while they badmouth them behind their backs.
> 
> For you information then the Farsi users that you consider as friends here have badmouthed you in Farsi language on their section hundreds of times. Same with Arabs and the Palestine plight. I don't trust such people.
> 
> Your choice though just be aware of the fact that most Arabs share my views regarding them. Not without reason.



That's coming from your own racism. We don't hate Arabs, that's bs, ask 2 million Iranians who joined their Iraqi brothers hand in hand in Arabeen.

But yes we do hate a portion of Arabs, do you know which ones? The ones who also hate us, since ages ago. You don't get flowers for your hate. We are friendly to those who are friendly and enemy to those who consider us enemy. Simple as that. Oman, Iraq and Syria are good examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> That's coming from your own racism. We don't hate Arabs, that's bs, ask 2 million Iranians who joined their Iraqi brothers hand in hand in Arabeen.
> 
> But yes we do hate a portion of Arabs, do you know which ones? The ones who also hate us, since ages ago. You don't get flowers for your hate. We are friendly to those who are friendly and enemy to those who consider us enemy. Simple as that. Oman, Iraq and Syria are good examples.



Which ones hated you ages ago? I thought Iran-Arab relations were okay-good several decades ago. By 'ages' you are implying many hundreds of years.


----------



## IRAN 1802

waz said:


> I'll look bro. But I'll be on this thread a great deal more to watch over things.


Brother he is lying, I often do not enter to Pakistanis and Saudis war, but that racsim always insult Iranians, for example call them Farisis which is an insult, or use mulla or mullahstan many times.

Unlike him I often do not use racsim words or insult anyone. Brother mods should block his report button, because he uses that unreasonablely. My brother please deal with him when he use insults and do not get banned. Also he needs to stop calling mods for my posts.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Which ones hated you ages ago? I thought Iran-Arab relations were okay-good several decades ago. By 'ages' you are implying many hundreds of years.


Yes I mean hundreds of years ago, the relations differed in different years of course, but generally, since Islam came, they have had a negative view about Iranians and return, Iranians also have had negative views about that part of Arab world.



al-Hasani said:


> Keep telling yourself those lies. In any case most Arabs know your nature and do not care about you. It's in fact your country and people that are obsessing about Arab events as evident from PDF alone.



That's exactly the opposite, you are the one who is obsessed with us, seeing most Arab members here blaming Iran for tsunamis, floods, sandstorms and every little thing happening in ME. Of course you'll get a response for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

al-Hasani said:


> Keep telling yourself those lies. In any case most Arabs know your nature and do not care about you. It's in fact your country and people that are obsessing about Arab events as evident from PDF alone.
> 
> @IRAN 1802
> 
> I got some time on my hands and will contact the moderators. Your time is short-lived as usual on PDF and the next time you reappear again you will get the same ride. Try to test me and see once again.


Make sure I will get u banned due to racsim words. By the way half of the the members that u are saying is me are not banned. I have never got banned in a forun, make sure you can not ban me.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Yes I mean hundreds of years ago, the relations differed in different years of course, but generally, since Islam came, they have had a negative view about Iranians and return, Iranians also have had negative views about that part of Arab world.
> .



So why do Iranians get offended when I point that out? After Islam, Persian/Arab Empires collided. Many things changed after that. Largely fall of Persian Empire. This is not something to brag or taunt about. I am just saying this is what causes modern day Iranians to dislike Arabs. But, how do they like other Arab Muslim historical figures if this is case? Shouldn't Iranians not be Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> There are 1-2 Arabs that comment on the Iranian section. Farsi users on the other hand are found all the time on Arab topics. Such as this current thread and hundreds of others. We know how your obsession started. You are looking out for revenge due to historical humiliations. Not the other way around. You seem to have forgot this. I am here to remind you of that.
> 
> In any case you got some Tajiks in Tajikistan and Afghanistan to save and feed.



Syria thread is not your personal playground, it has anything to do with us, just like any other ME issue that is related to us.

Now tell me number of Iranian members posting in Arab Defence section.



Falcon29 said:


> So why do Iranians get offended when I point that out? After Islam, Persian/Arab Empires collided. Many things changed after that. Largely fall of Persian Empire. This is not something to brag or taunt about. I am just saying this is what causes modern day Iranians to dislike Arabs. But, how do they like other Arab Muslim historical figures if this is case? Shouldn't Iranians not be Muslim?



It's a bilateral way. Many Arabs also dislike Iranians, @Full Moon will definitely agree with me here. So we also hate those who hate us, this is very natural.

Israelis hate you, you hate Israel, don't you see my point? It's not like Arabs are sending flowers to Iranians and they answer with hate, this is not the case at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Falcon29 said:


> So why do Iranians get offended when I point that out? After Islam, Persian/Arab Empires collided. Many things changed after that. Largely fall of Persian Empire. This is not something to brag or taunt about. I am just saying this is what causes modern day Iranians to dislike Arabs. But, how do they like other Arab Muslim historical figures if this is case? Shouldn't Iranians not be Muslim?


Arab Empire was not longer than 170 years. Iranians have had great empires, but never invaded Arabs, Iranians empires in general did not invade to Muslim states or countries. Peninsula Arabs after 170 years of beginning of Islam were very poor. Ottamans and Mongols seized their land, but Iranians never invaded Arabas.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> It's a bilateral way. Many Arabs also dislike Iranians, @Full Moon will definitely agree with me here. So we also hate those who hate us, this is very natural.
> 
> Israelis hate you, you hate Israel, don't you see my point? It's not like Arabs are sending flowers to Iranians and they answer with hate, this is not the case at all.



Well you should of cleared up and stated its related to modern terms and not ancient ones.


----------



## waz

IRAN 1802 said:


> Brother he is lying, I often do not enter to Pakistanis and Saudis war, but that racsim always insult Iranians, for example call them Farisis which is an insult, or use mulla or mullahstan many times.
> 
> Unlike him I often do not use racsim words or insult anyone. Brother mods should block his report button, because he uses that unreasonablely. My brother please deal with him when he use insults and do not get banned. Also he needs to stop calling mods for my posts.



No one will call anyone anything brother, please stay patient and calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

IRAN 1802 said:


> Arab Empire was not longer than 170 years. Iranians have had great empires, but never invaded Arabs, Iranians empires in general did not invade to Muslim states or countries. Peninsula Arabs after 170 years of beginning of Islam were very poor. Ottamans and Mongols seized their land, but Iranians never invaded Arabas.
> 
> @WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Oscar @was
> 
> Stop al-hasani's report button.
> 
> @al-Hasani sounds like u want to cry a river!!!
> 
> @waz Is it possible to stop al-hasani's report button? He is using without reason.



My bro, when a post is reported we, the moderators are able to view the content and then decide what happens. Disabling a report button opens up a can of worms. 

So far, it has been fine in this thread, bar a few off-topic posts regarding history. Please stop referring to him and I'm sure he will not respond to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

waz said:


> My bro, when a post is reported we, the moderators are able to view the content and then decide what happens. Disabling a report button opens up a can of worms.
> 
> So far, it has been fine in this thread, bar a few off-topic posts regarding history. Please stop referring to him and I'm sure he will not respond to you.


Thank you brother.

I don't know who report every of my single posts!! Have good night n day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

To all my Saudis bro god lnows that I love your country and your people too since they are actually my own people the only problem we have is your regime they said they going to send their ambasadour to Baghdad that is a good sign but for some reason I still can't believe they have peace toward us!! I wish that I'm wrong strongly my wish that I'm wrong but the time is going to inform us weather I was wrong or right.

You are my brothers love you all I lived their for good time the people no doubt so nice but the regime?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

jamahir said:


> the criminal gangs invading syria ( our "rebels" ) are numbering maybe 40,000+... many of them gained experience in the invasion of libya in 2011 and shifted their beheadings and cuttings to syria.
> 
> majority of the killed in syria are supporters of the syrian government.
> 
> but where did you get the number of syrian army dead as being 120,000??
> 
> and some months back, when the syrian army retook the city of hama ( or homs?? ), the city saw the return of citizens who had fled when the city was over-run by fsa/qaeda/taliban/jemah etc.
> 
> am i correct on these points, @Syrian Lion...


Yes I agree with you.. the majority of Syrians killed are pro-Syria pro-Army ... of course every time Syrian army retakes towns people go back, because they know they are safe under the SAA... wherever F$A and AQ allies are found death is found, wherever SAA is found LIFE is found... 

God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes I agree with you.. the majority of Syrians killed are pro-Syria pro-Army ... of course every time Syrian army retakes towns people go back, because they know they are safe under the SAA... wherever F$A and AQ allies are found death is found, wherever SAA is found LIFE is found...
> 
> God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces


Yeah,just like how the airstrikes that targeted a schoolbus, or how you killed 200 INNOCENTS, not Daesh, INNOCENTS in Raqqa on the pretext of killing "terrorists."
Or how 3 mass-graves were found in Shiekh Miskeen after the rebels took regime positions inside the city.
Life under the SAA is "better" because the SAA only occasionally bomb the cities they hold. Otherwise, they're bombing everything else everywhere else.
You will fry in hell with your dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaysh Al-Islam video on its operations in Hosh Al-Farah in Ghouta.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah,just like how the airstrikes that targeted a schoolbus, or how you killed 200 INNOCENTS, not Daesh, INNOCENTS in Raqqa on the pretext of killing "terrorists."
> Or how 3 mass-graves were found in Shiekh Miskeen after the rebels took regime positions inside the city.
> Life under the SAA is "better" because the SAA only occasionally bomb the cities they hold. Otherwise, they're bombing everything else everywhere else.
> You will fry in hell with your dictator.




The only reason rebels have a foothold in Daraa city is because Jordan backs rebels.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> The only reason rebels have a foothold in Daraa city is because Jordan backs rebels.


And the only reason Assad is in power is because he gets supported by Iran, Russia, and foreign shiite fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Speaks for itself:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Children have been killed in Syria after two schools were hit in a series of air strikes carried out by the government in Damascus and villages in Idlib province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

ebray said:


> Children have been killed in Syria after two schools were hit in a series of air strikes carried out by the government in Damascus and villages in Idlib province.


So disgusting some members on PDF still support mass murderer Assad who targets families and children in schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> And the only reason Assad is in power is because he gets supported by Iran, Russia, and foreign shiite fighters.




If it was SAA vs FSA with no foreign involvement, FSA would not last a month. FSA has no heavy weapons like NAF does.



ebray said:


> Children have been killed in Syria after two schools were hit in a series of air strikes carried out by the government in Damascus and villages in Idlib province.




Has SAA already started bombing Duma? Has SAA already taken Jobar?



Dr.Thrax said:


> Speaks for itself:




Bombing terrorists. The US says this is perfectly okay in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

ebray said:


> Children have been killed in Syria after two schools were hit in a series of air strikes carried out by the government in Damascus and villages in Idlib province.


Thanks to USA Qatar Israel Saudi and Turkey.

Terrorism come from these countries, Syria without these countries would not bleed.
They created, supported FSA and ISIS and imported terrorists to Syria from all over the world.


RIP to Syrian civialians and 100,000 SAA deads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> If it was SAA vs FSA with no foreign involvement, FSA would not last a month. FSA has no heavy weapons like NAF does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has SAA already started bombing Duma? Has SAA already taken Jobar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing terrorists. The US says this is perfectly okay in Ukraine.


Yeah sure, exactly why the FSA lasted till early 2013 without any foreign support.
They've been bombing Douma and Jobar with heavy artillery and airstrikes since people started dissenting. Jobar and Douma are still firmly in rebel hands.
In Ukraine, it's people try to secede from a nation, to another nation.
In Syria it's people fighting for their freedom while being slaughtered by a dictator.
There is a video on youtube called "SUBTITLED Massacre in Daraa, Syria, April 22, 2011." Why don't you see the video? That was before there were any rebel groups FYI.

Sorry, I actually linked that. DO NOT CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE. I ACCIDENTALLY LINKED TO A GRAPHIC VIDEO. DO NOT CLICK UNLESS YOU ARE NOT FAINT-HEARTED.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure, exactly why the FSA lasted till early 2013 without any foreign support.
> They've been bombing Douma and Jobar with heavy artillery and airstrikes since people started dissenting. Jobar and Douma are still firmly in rebel hands.
> In Ukraine, it's people try to secede from a nation, to another nation.
> In Syria it's people fighting for their freedom while being slaughtered by a dictator.
> There is a video on youtube called "SUBTITLED Massacre in Daraa, Syria, April 22, 2011." Why don't you see the video? That was before there were any rebel groups FYI.
> 
> Sorry, I actually linked that. DO NOT CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE. I ACCIDENTALLY LINKED TO A GRAPHIC VIDEO. DO NOT CLICK UNLESS YOU ARE NOT FAINT-HEARTED.


Protesters were peacefuly but foreign backed terrorists did shoot to protesters and riot polices at the same time to make combat in Syria, and soon the outsider terrorist countries created FSA and ISIS.

If Western countries really were looking for democracy why did not they creat civil war in Bahrain where thousands of Baharain are in jail and hundreds of them are killed by Bahrain regime!

"Syria civil proxy war" and overthrow of Assad was planned by Western countries and their allies in region from 2007 to give more rest and security to Israel.


*Timeline of Military-Intelligence Operation: U.S. Had Planned Syrian Civilian Catastrophe Since 2007*
By Tony Cartalucci
Global Research, September 04, 2013
Land Destroyer
Region: Middle East & North Africa
Theme: US NATO War Agenda
In-depth Report: SYRIA: NATO'S NEXT WAR?





NBC News’ report, “‘The great tragedy of this century’: More than 2 million refugees forced out of Syria,” stated:


More than 2 million Syrians have poured into neighboring countries as refugees, the United Nations revealed on Tuesday.

Around 5,000 people per day are fleeing the three-year conflict, which the U.N. says has already claimed over 100,000 lives.

“Syria has become the great tragedy of this century — a disgraceful humanitarian calamity with suffering and displacement unparalleled in recent history,” said António Guterres, the U.N.’s high commissioner responsible for refugees.

But, while the UN and nations across the West feign shock over the growing humanitarian catastrophe unfolding in and around Syria, the goal of a violent sectarian conflict and its predictable, catastrophic results along with calls to literally “bleed” Syria have been the underlying strategy of special interests in the United States, Israel, Saudi Arabia and their regional partners since at least 2007.

*A Timeline: How the Syrian Conflict Really Unfolded*

Western media networks have ensured that a singular narrative of “pro-democracy” uprisings turning violent in the face of brutal oppression by the Syrian government after the so-called “Arab Spring” is disseminated across the public. In reality, “pro-democracy” protesters served as a tenuous smokescreen behind which armed foreign-backed extremists took to the streets and countrysides of Syria to execute a sectarian bloodbath years in the making. Here is a timeline that illuminates the true cause of Syria’s current conflict and the foreign interests, not the Syrian government, responsible for the tens of thousands dead and millions displaced during the conflict.

*1991:* Paul Wolfowitz, then Undersecretary of Defense, tells US Army General Wesley Clark that the US has 5-10 years to “clean up those old Soviet client regimes, Syria, Iran, Iraq, before the next great superpower comes on to challenge us.” Fora.TV: Wesley Clark at the Commonwealth Club of California, October 3, 2007.

*2001:* A classified plot is revealed to US Army General Wesley Clark that the US plans to attack and destroy the governments of 7 nations: Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Libya Somalia, Sudan, and Iran. Fora.TV: Wesley Clark at the Commonwealth Club of California, October 3, 2007.

*2002*: US Under Secretary of State John Bolton declares Syria a member of the “Axis of Evil” and warned that “the US would take action.” BBC: “US Expands ‘Axis of Evil’” May 6, 2002.

*2005*: US State Department’s National Endowment for Democracy organizes and implements the “Cedar Revolution” in Lebanon directly aimed at undermining Syrian-Iranian influence in Lebanon in favor of Western-backed proxies, most notably Saad Hariri’s political faction. Counterpunch: “Faking the Case Against Syria,” by Trish Schuh November 19-20, 2005.




_*Image*: Via Color Revolutions and Geopolitics: “As illustrated by the images above, Lebanon’s so-called [2005] Cedar Revolution was an expensive, highly-professional production.” (click image to enlarge) _

….
*2005*: Ziad Abdel Nour, an associate of Bush Administration advisers, policy makers, and media including Neo-Conservatives Paula Dobriansky, James Woolsey, Frank Gaffney, Daniel Pipes, Joseph Farah (World Net Daily), Clifford May, and Daniel Nassif of US State Department-funded Al Hurra and Radio Sawa, admits: “*Both the Syrian and Lebanese regimes will be changed- whether they like it or not- whether it’s going to be a military coup or something else… and we are working on it*. We know already exactly who’s going to be the replacements. We’re working on it with the Bush administration.” Counterpunch: “Faking the Case Against Syria,” by Trish Schuh November 19-20, 2005.

*2006*: Israel attempts, and fails, to destroy Hezbollah in Lebanon after a prolonged aerial bombard that resulted in thousands of civilian deaths. CNN: “UN: Hezbollah and Israel agree on Monday cease-fire,” August 13, 2006.

*2007*: Seymour Hersh in the New Yorker reveals that US, Israel, Saudi Arabia and Hariri in Lebanon as well as the Syrian arm of the Muslim Brotherhood were assembling, arming, training, and heavily funding a sectarian extremists front, many of whom had direct ties to Al Qaeda, to unleash in both Lebanon and Syria. *The goal was to create and exploit a sectarian divide between Sunni and Shi’ia Muslims. Hersh interviewed intelligence officers who expressed concerns over the “cataclysmic conflict” that would result, and the need to protect ethnic minorities from sectarian atrocities*. The report indicated that extremists would be logistically staged in northern Lebanon where they would be able to cross back and forth into Syria. New Yorker: “The Redirection,” by Seymour Hersh, March 5, 2007.*2008*: The US State Department begins training, funding, networking, and equipping “activists” through its “Alliance for Youth Movements” where the future protest leaders of the “Arab Spring,” including Egypt’s “April 6 Movement” were brought to New York, London, and Mexico,before being trained by US-funded CANVAS in Serbia, and then returning home to begin preparations for 2011. Land Destroyer: “2011 – Year of the Dupe,” December 24, 2011.






Which Path to Persia? .pdf
….
*2009*: The Brookings Institution published a report titled, “Which Path to Persia?” (.pdf), which admits that the Bush Administration “evicted” Syria from Lebanon without building up a strong Lebanese government to replace it (p. 34), that Israel struck a “nascent” Syrian nuclear program, and states the importance of neutralizing Syrian influence before any attack on Iran can be carried out (p. 109). The report then goes on to describe in detail the use of listed terrorist organizations against the government of Iran, in particular the Mujahedin-e Khalq (MEK) (p. 126) and Baluch insurgents in Pakistan(p.132). Brookings Institution: “Which Path to Persia? Options for a New American Strategy Toward Iran,” June 2009.

*2009-2010*: In an April 2011 AFP report, Michael Posner, the assistant US Secretary of State for Human Rights and Labor, admitted that the “US government has budgeted $50 million in the last two years to develop new technologies to help activists protect themselves from arrest and prosecution by authoritarian governments.” *The report went on to admit that the US (emphasis added) “organized training sessions for 5,000 activists in different parts of the world.* *A session held in the Middle East about six weeks ago gathered activists from Tunisia, Egypt,* *Syria and Lebanon* who returned to their countries with the aim of training their colleagues there.” Posner would add, “They went back and there’s a ripple effect.”AFP: “US Trains Activists to Evade Security Forces,” April 8, 2011.

*2011*: Posner’s US trained, funded, and equipped activists return to their respective countries across the Arab World to begin their “ripple effect.” Protests, vandalism , and arson sweep across Syria and “rooftop snipers” begin attacking both protesters and Syrian security forces, just as Western-backed movements were documented doing in Bangkok, Thailand one year earlier. With a similar gambit already unfolding in Libya,US senators begin threatening Syria with long planned and sought after military intervention. Land Destroyer: “Syria: Intervention Inevitable,” April 29, 2011.





Image: Real genocidal atrocities during the “Arab Spring” occurred at the hands of NATO and its proxy sectarian terrorists. Pictured is Sirte, Libya, after NATO-armed rebels surrounded it, cut off power, water, food, and emergency aid, and allowed NATO to bombard itwith daily airstrikes before a final orgy of death and destruction left its streets and facades crumbling. This is the “civilian protection” the UN and its enforcement arm NATO plan on bringing to Syria.

….
*2012*: With NATO’s Libyan intervention resulting in a weak US-backed Tripoli client-regime, perpetual infighting, nationwide genocide, and the succession of Benghazi in the east, theNATO-backed Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG), listed by the US State Department as a Foreign Terrorist Organization (listed #27) begins mobilizing weapons, cash, and fighters to begin destabilizing Syria. Headed by LIFG’s Abdul Hakim Belhaj, this would be the first confirmed presence of Al Qaeda in Syria, flush with NATO weapons and cash. The Washington Post would confirm, just as stated by Hersh in 2007, that *the US and Saudi Arabia were arming the sectarian extremists, now labeled the “Free Syrian Army.” The Post also admits that the Syrian Muslim Brotherhood, as stated in Hersh’s 2007 report, was also involved in arming and backing extremist fighters.* Land Destroyer: “US Officially Arming Extremists in Syria,” May 16, 2012.




Image: Brookings Institution’s Middle East Memo #21 “Assessing Options for Regime Change (.pdf),” makes no secret that the humanitarian “responsibility to protect” is but a pretext for long-planned regime change.
….
*2012*: The US policy think-tank Brookings Institution in its Middle East Memo #21 “Assessing Options for Regime Change (.pdf),” admits that it does not seek any negotiated ceasefire under the UN’s “Kofi Annan peace plan” that leaves Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in power and would rather arm militants, even with the knowledge they will never succeed,* to “bleed” the government, “keeping a regional adversary weak, while avoiding the costs of direct intervention.*” This reveals that US policy does not view US interference in Syria as a moral imperative predicated on defending human rights, but rather using this false predication to couch aspirations of regional hegemony. Land Destroyer: “US Brookings Wants to “Bleed” Syria to Death,” May 28, 2012.

And, just this year, it was revealed that despite the West’s feigned military and political paralysis regarding the Syrian conflict, the US and Great Britain have been covertly funding and arming sectarian extremists to the tune of billions of dollars and arming them with literally thousands of tons of weaponry. Despite claims of “carefully vetting” “moderate” militant factions, the prominence of Al Qaeda-linked extremist groups indicates that the majority of Western support, laundered through Qatar and Saudi Arabia, is being purposefully put into the hands of the very sectarian extremists identified in Seymour Hersh’s 2007 article, “The Redirection.”

*US Created and is Now Using Syrian Catastrophe to Justify Intervention*

The non-debate taking place now to justify US military intervention in a conflict they themselves started and have intentionally perpetuated, is whether chemical weapons were used in Damascus on August 21, 2013 – not even “who” deployed them. The weakness of the US’ argument has seen an unprecedented backlash across both the world’s populations and the global diplomatic community. And despite only 9% of the American public supporting a military intervention in Syria, Congress appears poised to not only green-light “limited strikes,” but may approve of a wider military escalation.

In Seymour Hersh’s 2007 New Yorker article, “The Redirection,” Robert Baer, a former CIA agent in Lebanon, warned of the sectarian bloodbath the US, Israel, and Saudi Arabia were planning to unleash. He stated:

“we’ve got Sunni Arabs preparing for cataclysmic conflict, and we will need somebody to protect the Christians in Lebanon. It used to be the French and the United States who would do it, and now it’s going to be Nasrallah and the Shiites”

Hezbollah’s leader, Hassan Nasrallah, also featured in Hersh’s report, would in turn also warn of an imminent and spreading sectarian war purposefully stoked by the West:

Nasrallah said he believed that President Bush’s goal was “the drawing of a new map for the region. They want the partition of Iraq. Iraq is not on the edge of a civil war—there is a civil war. There is ethnic and sectarian cleansing. The daily killing and displacement which is taking place in Iraq aims at achieving three Iraqi parts, which will be sectarian and ethnically pure as a prelude to the partition of Iraq. Within one or two years at the most, there will be total Sunni areas, total Shiite areas, and total Kurdish areas. Even in Baghdad, there is a fear that it might be divided into two areas, one Sunni and one Shiite.”

He went on, “I can say that President Bush is lying when he says he does not want Iraq to be partitioned. All the facts occurring now on the ground make you swear he is dragging Iraq to partition. And a day will come when he will say, ‘I cannot do anything, since the Iraqis want the partition of their country and I honor the wishes of the people of Iraq.’ ”

Nasrallah said he believed that America also wanted to bring about the partition of Lebanon and of Syria. In Syria, he said, the result would be to push the country “into chaos and internal battles like in Iraq.” In Lebanon, “There will be a Sunni state, an Alawi state, a Christian state, and a Druze state.” But, he said, “I do not know if there will be a Shiite state.”

It would be difficult for anyone to look across the scarred landscape of today’s Syria and not see that this horrific conspiracy was realized in full. The Western media is now acquainting the public with the possibility of a partitioned Syria, echoing the warnings of Nasrallah years ago. The goals of a US military strike would be to “degrade” the capabilities of the Syrian government, while bolstering the terrorist legions still operating within and along Syria’s borders.

What we are witnessing in Syria today is the direct result of a documented conspiracy, not by a “brutal Syrian regime” “oppressing” its own people, but of a US, Israel, and Saudi Arabia radicalizing, arming, and unleashing a sectarian tidal wave they knew well ahead of time would cause atrocities, genocide, mass displacements and even the geopolitical partitioning of Syria and beyond. The intentional destabilization of the region is meant to weaken Lebanon, Syria, Iran, and Iraq – and even Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Jordan, and others – to accomplish what the depleted, impotent US and Israeli forces could not achieve. Military intervention now seeks to tip the balance of an already teetering region.

The attacks on Syria are not humanitarian by any measure. They are simply the latest stage of a long-running plan to divide and destroy the region, leaving the West the sole regional hegemonic power.
Timeline of Military-Intelligence Operation: U.S. Had Planned Syrian Civilian Catastrophe Since 2007 | Global Research






*US ATTEMPTING TO TRIGGER FULL PROXY WAR IN SYRIA*

Infowars.com
June 17, 2012

Over the last week, the US has been outright caught lying – admittedly by Pentagon officials, regarding Russian gunships being shipped to Syria. In New York Times’ “Copters in Syria May Not Be New, U.S. Officials Say,” a senior defense department official admitted when US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton made her fraudulent claim regarding Russian weapon shipments, she “put a little spin on it to put the Russians in a difficult position.”




The New York Times continued by stating, “Mrs. Clinton’s claim about the helicopters, administration officials said, is part of a calculated effort to raise the pressure on Russia to abandon President Bashar al-Assad, its main ally in the Middle East,” indicative of the campaign of propaganda and lies orchestrated by the US State Department, the British Foreign Office, and Western and Gulf State news outlets around the world to demonize both the Syrian government and its extensive allies around the world, contrary to the facts on the ground.

Also adding to the torrent of propaganda was Human Rights Watch (HRW) and US State Department-run Amnesty International, both of which are funded by convicted criminal, Wall Street speculator George Soros, which attempted to level charges of “abuses” by Syrian forces, as always based solely on the “witness accounts” of admitted members of the opposition. TheUnited Nations as well attempted to frame Syrian forces for using “children” as human shields. Despite having 300 monitors on the ground in Syria, again, the report was compiled solely using opposition “witness accounts,”  reminiscent of a late 2011 UN human rights report also compiled from opposition hearsay, in Geneva – not even Syria – and compiled by Karen Koning AbuZayd.


AbuZayd is concurrently a member of the Washington D.C. based Middle East Policy Council, along side current and former associates of Exxon, the US military, the CIA, the Saudi Binladin Group, the US-Qatari Business Council and both former and current members of the US government – illustrating an immense conflict of interests and devaluing the UN’s credibility to unprecedented lows.

However, as evidence continues to point the finger at opposition sectarian extremists for the massacre at Houla, Syria, and at NATO-armed foreign fighters filtering into Syria to repeat atrocities now fully documented in Libya, organizations like Amnesty, HRW, and even the UN itself are increasingly losing credibility to convince all but the weakest of minds.

Despite this, the West continues to seek ways of arming sectarian extremists operating in Syria under the banner of the “Free Syrian Army” (FSA), with the Washington Post confirming in their article, “Syrian rebels get influx of arms with gulf neighbors’ money, U.S. coordination,” that weapons, cash, and logistical support is indeed being provided to terrorist forces in Syria by the United States, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and other Gulf States even as the West berated the Syrian government for “violating” the terms of a ceasefire allegedly being brokered by Kofi Annan. The West is doing in reality what they admittedly are lying about Russia doing for the sake of “raising pressure,” with Russia in turn leveling much more credible accusations against the US for arming sectarian extremists in Syria.

The Western press is now intent on portraying the violence in Syria as a “civil war,” despite the fact that the vast majority of weapons, cash, and fighters constituting the “Syrian opposition” are actually foreign. This includes hundreds of sectarian extremists who have invaded from Libya (and here) and Lebanon as planned since 2007 as described in Seymour Hersh’s “The Redirection” in the New Yorker.

Russia, Iran, Syria, China, and the ALBA nations of South America are attempting to promote the actual fulfillment of the Kofi Annan peace plan, seemingly sabotaged by the West from the very beginning. It appears that the West merely used the ceasefire as a means to demonize the Syrian government while regrouping, rearming, and redeploying their proxy forces throughout the region.

What follows next depends entirely on the resolve of the Syrian people to resist what is essentially a foreign proxy invasion – not a civil war. This will be affected greatly by the support Syria gets from a world increasingly aware of the “international community” led by Wall Street and London plotting Syria’s fall that would be but another step toward the inevitable destabilization and collapse of each remaining sovereign nation-state. The tools left for the West to utilize is propaganda and terror, both of which should be expected to be used with increasing frequency, even if by doing so it diminishes its overall effectiveness.

There is no turning back for the West, it has created a global cascade of destabilization, revealed its hand that it is aiming not only to overrun all of the Middle East, Central and Southeast Asia,but eventually Moscow and Beijing as well.


----------



## monaspa

Sorry if it's off topic. 
Christmas in homs, liberated from western backed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Superboy

monaspa said:


> Sorry if it's off topic.
> Christmas in homs, liberated from western backed terrorists.




Good to see Muslims and Christians celebrating in Homs together this year. In no time, the city will be back to the way it was before terrorists took it over. Kudos to Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Dr.Thrax enough of your bs, we all know that all of the death and chaos in Syria is caused by the west and their puppets.... I mean it is simple, compare Syria before and after... Syria was Heaven on earth, and now it is hell on earth, thanks to the west and their puppets... and guess what.... SAA will step on the head of the traitors and F$A terrorists and their AQ allies.. Insha'Allah the Syrian Army and the Syrian people will be victorious! 

now you can keep spreading lies and propaganda, I have already exposed all the lies, there were many before you here who were spreading lies and propaganda, and all sane people already know the truth...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Syrian Lion said:


> @Dr.Thrax enough of your bs, we all know that all of the death and chaos in Syria is caused by the west and their puppets.... I mean it is simple, compare Syria before and after... Syria was Heaven on earth, and now it is hell on earth, thanks to the west and their puppets... and guess what.... SAA will step on the head of the traitors and F$A terrorists and their AQ allies.. Insha'Allah the Syrian Army and the Syrian people will be victorious!
> 
> now you can keep spreading lies and propaganda, I have already exposed all the lies, there were many before you here who were spreading lies and propaganda, and all sane people already know the truth...




Excellent words. No true Syrian fights against his own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

They syrian army encircling the terrorist and preparing for major Aleppo push
Syrian rebels prepare to defend ruined Aleppo as troops and militias close in | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Syrian Lion said:


> @Dr.Thrax enough of your bs, we all know that all of the death and chaos in Syria is caused by the west and their puppets.... I mean it is simple, compare Syria before and after... Syria was Heaven on earth, and now it is hell on earth, thanks to the west and their puppets... and guess what.... SAA will step on the head of the traitors and F$A terrorists and their AQ allies.. Insha'Allah the Syrian Army and the Syrian people will be victorious!
> 
> now you can keep spreading lies and propaganda, I have already exposed all the lies, there were many before you here who were spreading lies and propaganda, and all sane people already know the truth...


Living under dictatorship of a dictator is 1 million times better than what devil USA and it's devil puppets did to Syria. Why almost whole of Arab countries are ruling by Western dictators and West never did anything about them?

Their logic: Assad is a Nasrani, he should not rule in Syria, we and our puppets will destroy Syria and SAA by freedom fighter Wahhabis.


Meanwhile popularity of Assad among Syrians is over 70%.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

You know what will suck about a Free Syria? Idiots like Syrian Lion can still live in it. Whatever Syrian Lion and his army of Iranians and Chinese trolls have to say, the sane people on this form know the truth. I've clearly shown a video (on accident) of a graphic incident caused by Assad's forces, before any rebel groups formed, and then they start claiming foreign conspiracy or just ignore the video altogether.
Syria will be free. Unfortunately, we can't execute all the idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DizuJ

*Ho! Ho! ... & Assad kills!* 












*Rebel Santa manning a checkpoint*






















"Merry Christmas to all our Christian brothers & sisters, from Halfaya, Hama."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

ebray said:


> *Ho! Ho! ... & Assad kills!*
> 
> View attachment 178477
> 
> 
> View attachment 178478
> 
> 
> *Rebel Santa manning a checkpoint*
> 
> View attachment 178483
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178484
> 
> 
> View attachment 178485
> 
> 
> View attachment 178486
> 
> 
> "Merry Christmas to all our Christian brothers & sisters, from Halfaya, Hama."
> 
> View attachment 178487



No no no what have you done, you are ruining the propaganda that all rebels are terrorists how dare you? Assad's dogs are going to be displeased.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Barrel bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## kollang

@Syrian Lion 

Merry Christmas, bro.wish you and your people a joyful year with the blessing of God and victory for your nation against terrorism.we never forget that, Syria was among the very few countries that stood up with us in our 8 years war with Saddam.we can all remember the Syrian support during H3 operation as well as the help to our missile industry.now its our turn to back you guys in the war with terrorism.this is a duty, I must say.I assure you a bright future is awaiting Syria.*what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.*

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

kollang said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Merry Christmas, bro.wish you and your people a joyful year with the blessing of God and victory for your nation against terrorism.we never forget that, Syria was among the very few countries that stood up with us in our 8 years war with Saddam.we can all remember the Syrian support during H3 operation as well as the help to our missile industry.now its our turn to back you guys in the war with terrorism.this is a duty, I must say.I assure you a bright future is awaiting Syria.*what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.*
> 
> Cheers


lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.


don't hold your breath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> don't hold your breath


Think we won't be destroying India either? Kashmir is coming eventually too. But that's a different story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

gau8av said:


> don't hold your breath


I am afraid, this guy will come after you, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.



wish you luck by that.. but dont interference with us turks 

by the way remember we dont wish you "christmas mubarak and merry eid" like iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Timur said:


> wish you luck by that.. but dont interference with us turks
> 
> by the way remember we dont wish you "christmas mubarak and merry eid" like iranians


Why interfere with the Turks? You're our brothers. Inshallah we'll be united under 1 nation, but definitely not through war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Merry christmas to all Christians.
As said the pope, wishing the end of jihadism .




i am very sad the christian community decreased in Syria and elsewhere in the region. it is a shame , a big shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> Merry christmas to all Christians.
> As said the pope, wishing the end of jihadism .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very sad the christian community decreased in Syria and elsewhere in the region. it is a shame , a big shame.


Ever wonder that it might be your fault? Iran has a history of persecuting anyone who isn't Iranian or anyone who isn't Shiite. And supporting that persecution in other countries.
And then you still scream "unity."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> To all my Saudis bro god lnows that I love your country and your people too since they are actually my own people the only problem we have is your regime they said they going to send their ambasadour to Baghdad that is a good sign but for some reason I still can't believe they have peace toward us!! I wish that I'm wrong strongly my wish that I'm wrong but the time is going to inform us weather I was wrong or right.
> 
> You are my brothers love you all I lived their for good time the people no doubt so nice but the regime?.



Almost every Muslim regime is largely a total failure with very few exceptions. The GCC is somewhat blessed with visionary leaders that on quite a few instances actually serve the interests of their people and countries but not even on all fronts.

You should always look at the ancient historical (Semitic), Islamic, ethnic, religious, family/clan/tribal, cultural, linguistic ties between the common man and woman rather than unelected regimes or failures of regimes throughout the Arab world.

We don't have to agree with everything or in this case on the future of Syria but we will remain brothers by virtue of us being fellow Arabs.

Thanks for the nice words. You lived in KSA? A Basrawi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> Almost every Muslim regime is largely a total failure with very few exceptions. The GCC is somewhat blessed with visionary leaders that on quite a few instances actually serve the interests of their people and countries but not even on all fronts.
> 
> You should always look at the ancient historical (Semitic), Islamic, ethnic, religious, family/clan/tribal, cultural, linguistic ties between the common man and woman rather than unelected regimes or failures of regimes throughout the Arab world.
> 
> We don't have to agree with everything or in this case on the future of Syria but we will remain brothers by virtue of us being fellow Arabs.
> 
> Thanks for the nice words. You lived in KSA? A Basrawi?


As refugee yes> But I'm not Basrawi I'm from NAJAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> As refugee yes> But I'm not Basrawi I'm from NAJAF.



KSA is the home of every Arab or at least should be. Najafis and in general people of Southern Iraq have deep ties to KSA and vice versa. It's a shame that our failed regimes do not work towards what unites us and our interests but instead hijack the nations and peoples.

We can only pray for better times in the region and an end to the bloodshed. From Libya to Yemen to Iraq and Syria. And obviously for better regimes to prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Islamic Front using their homemade 23mm Anti-Material Rifle again:
Islamic Front | Aleppo: Destruction of a Kornet's sites belonging to sectarian militia on the Bureij front in eastern Aleppo.





Using mortars:
Islamic Front | Aleppo: Hitting a gathering of the sectarian militia on the Breij front with mortars.





Airstrikes on Al-Bab by Assad's airforce left 54 civilians dead and more than 100 injured. Would post videos/pictures but too graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ever wonder that it might be your fault? Iran has a history of persecuting anyone who isn't Iranian or anyone who isn't Shiite. And supporting that persecution in other countries.
> And then you still scream "unity."



Funny, because Christians were mostly very well before the 'revolution', before some nutsacks coming from nowhere trying to prosecute them, enslave them and change their faith. Maybe that's a reason why absolute majority of Christians in Syria either tend to side with Assad or stay neutral, because too many lunatic nutjobs are on the opposition side. About Iran's Christians, don't you worry about them, they are living a decent life in Iran, much better than many Shiites also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.


We are always with FSA from the beginning. Eventually the head of the snake will be cut off and it will be a victory for the will of the Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.


U terrorists are getting killed in Syria everyday!


Dr.Thrax said:


> Ever wonder that it might be your fault? Iran has a history of persecuting anyone who isn't Iranian or anyone who isn't Shiite. And supporting that persecution in other countries.
> And then you still scream "unity."


Situation of Christians, Sunnis etc... in Iran is 1 billion times better then the territories that your beloved blood suckers are ruling them.


atatwolf said:


> We are always with FSA from the beginning. Eventually the head of the snake will be cut off and it will be a victory for the will of the Syrian people.


Exactly. Head of snake is Turkey, who made civil war in Syria. Most of Syrian people are in the side of regime and SAA, Not terrorists.


----------



## DizuJ

FSA Southern Front rebels and Furqan brigades have launched a new wave of attacks in Quneitra and captured Tal Kroum and Tal Bzak

FSA Saif al-Sham using a TOW against a regime tank in Tal al-Kroum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

ebray said:


> FSA Southern Front rebels and Furqan brigades have launched a new wave of attacks in Quneitra and captured Tal Kroum and Tal Bzak
> 
> FSA Saif al-Sham using a TOW against a regime tank in Tal al-Kroum


Arab terrorists supporter of FSA.


----------



## DizuJ

Spirit of the revolution - Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

ebray said:


> Spirit of the revolution - Part 2


Revolution!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> Think we won't be destroying India either? Kashmir is coming eventually too. But that's a different story.


who is this "we" you speak off, al qaeda and isis mujahideen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.



That's what rebels and terrorists usually have: A very big mouth and that's why they usually end up eating a barrel bomb or a bullet. A big mouth will not win a war.
And lol at Israel thing, says the same guy who cheered on Israeli planes bombing Syria. Rebels are Israel's best buddies and one who believes otherwise, is out of this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

kollang said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Merry Christmas, bro.wish you and your people a joyful year with the blessing of God and victory for your nation against terrorism.we never forget that, Syria was among the very few countries that stood up with us in our 8 years war with Saddam.we can all remember the Syrian support during H3 operation as well as the help to our missile industry.now its our turn to back you guys in the war with terrorism.this is a duty, I must say.I assure you a bright future is awaiting Syria.*what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.*
> 
> Cheers


Thank you brother... Syria and Iran relations go way back ....

and to the rest of the members, it is the best to ignore the little kid name thrax.... he is not Syrian, and I'm very sure of it... and if he wants pretend he knows Arabic he uses google translate lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Syrian Lion said:


> Thank you brother... Syria and Iran relations go way back ....
> 
> and to the rest of the members, it is the best to ignore the little kid name thrax.... he is not Syrian, and I'm very sure of it... and if he wants pretend he knows Arabic he uses google translate lol...


No sane person support terrorists.
The terrorists from 50 countries of the world who are killing Syrian Army soldiers, people of the Syria and are ruining the beautiful country Syria.


----------



## gau8av




----------



## Oublious

gau8av said:


>




So what are the horny indians now thinking about israel?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## gau8av

Oublious said:


> So what are the horny indians know thinking about israel?


wtf does "horny"" have to do with it ? 

I think any sort of support to FSA terrorists is a shit move, for the rest.. there are a billion+ Indians, go ask them lol


----------



## Oublious

gau8av said:


> wtf does "horny"" have to do with it ?
> 
> I think any sort of support to FSA terrorists is a shit move, for the rest.. there are a billion+ Indians, go ask them lol



you are the one posting the link so i am asking you. the rest of the indians are irrelevant. Most of the indians are on the side of assad. Didn't matter why and how this war started the indians wher talking bs. Every country in the world who helped the rebels was bad.

So now the isrealies are helping the rebels what are the indians thinking about isreal? Are they like day one with assad ore are they giving israel credits like you with your pitty comment *'shit move'? 
*
Or is isreal a terrrorist state?


----------



## Omega007

Dr.Thrax said:


> Think we won't be destroying India either? Kashmir is coming eventually too. But that's a different story.



Come after Kashmir!!??Why kiddo - do you have a death wish??



Oublious said:


> you are the one posting the link so i am asking you. the rest of the indians are irrelevant. Most of the indians are on the side of assad. Didn't matter why and how this war started the indians wher talking bs. Every country in the world who helped the rebels was bad.
> 
> So now the isrealies are helping the rebels what are the indians thinking about isreal? Are they like day one with assad ore are they giving israel credits like you with your pitty comment *'shit move'?
> *
> Or is isreal a terrrorist state?



I will tell you what the Indians now thinking.You see,even good men make mistakes at some instances and the Israelis helping the FSA/Nusra is one such instance.But this will come back to bite their own arses sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Oublious said:


> you are the one posting the link so i am asking you. the rest of the indians are irrelevant. Most of the indians are on the side of assad. Didn't matter why and how this war started the indians wher talking bs. Every country in the world who helped the rebels was bad.
> 
> So now the isrealies are helping the rebels what are the indians thinking about isreal? Are they like day one with assad ore are they giving israel credits like you with your pitty comment *'shit move'?
> *
> Or is isreal a terrrorist state?


like I said, shit move by Israel, and in the end a self defeating move as well because god forbid the rebels prevail in the Syrian conflict, they'll train their sights on the Jewish nation. 

and yes, every country that helped the so called rebels is 'bad' bad saudi, bad qatar, bad US, bad NATO, bad jordan, and the worst is Turkey.. bad bad Turkey, letting terrorists destroy Syria.. 

bad Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Like i thougt indians are hypocrites


gau8av said:


> like I said, shit move by Israel, and in the end a self defeating move as well because god forbid the rebels prevail in the Syrian conflict, they'll train their sights on the Jewish nation.
> 
> and yes, every country that helped the so called rebels is 'bad' bad saudi, bad qatar, bad US, bad NATO, bad jordan, and the worst is Turkey.. bad bad Turkey, letting terrorists destroy Syria..
> 
> bad Turkey



I know ther is not much for the indians to talk about. You are licking what you have spitting. The great Jewish nation vice verca, 


*they'll train their sights on the Jewish nation?*

What are you writing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

ebray said:


> *Ho! Ho! ... & Assad kills!*
> 
> View attachment 178477
> 
> 
> View attachment 178478
> 
> 
> *Rebel Santa manning a checkpoint*
> 
> View attachment 178483
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178484
> 
> 
> View attachment 178485
> 
> 
> View attachment 178486
> 
> 
> "Merry Christmas to all our Christian brothers & sisters, from Halfaya, Hama."
> 
> View attachment 178487




I just can't feel any pity for these people. they are trying to guilt trip the world. I guess I can take solace in knowing most of these people are already dead.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yeah sure, Assad "protects" Christians:




You guys can laugh at what I say, but it will happen in the future. Then we'll see who'll be laughing. (BTW, I was never cheering on Israeli airstrikes serpentine, but you love to twist my words.)
Iranians are trying to make the major cities in Syria shiite cities: (Sounds a lot like how the Israelis Jew-ify Jerusalem, doesn't it?)
Iranians Settle in Aleppo - The Syrian Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Oublious said:


> Like i thougt indians are hypocrites
> 
> 
> I know ther is not much for the indians to talk about. You are licking what you have spitting. The great Jewish nation vice verca,
> 
> 
> *they'll train their sights on the Jewish nation?*
> 
> What are you writing?


licking what ? the middle east mess is none of our business, you savages are self destructing anyway, its just weird to see Israel help the enemy is what I'm saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daesh helped the regime break the siege on regime-held Aleppo and Nayrab airport, along with taking over much of rebel territory in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You guys can laugh at what I say, but it will happen in the future. Then we'll see who'll be laughing. (BTW, I was never cheering on Israeli airstrikes serpentine, but you love to twist my words.)


Didn't you say Israeli airstrikes in Syria is a good thing? A simple yes or no will suffice.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranians are trying to make the major cities in Syria shiite cities: (Sounds a lot like how the Israelis Jew-ify Jerusalem, doesn't it?)
> Iranians Settle in Aleppo - The Syrian Observer



Lol at these bs news coming out of these yellow websites. You just take the credibility of your news lower and lower with these kinds of lies. Number of Iranian fighters in Syria is so small that they can easily be ignored, let alone their families.

Of course these desperate opp sources are throwing out any lies they can to prevent the coming siege on Aleppo, I'd be desperate too if I were in their position.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Didn't you say Israeli airstrikes in Syria is a good thing? A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> 
> Lol at these bs news coming out of these yellow websites. You just take the credibility of your news lower and lower with these kinds of lies. Number of Iranian fighters in Syria is so small that they can easily be ignored, let alone their families.
> 
> Of course these desperate opp sources are throwing out any lies they can to prevent the coming siege on Aleppo, I'd be desperate too if I were in their position.


I clearly stated that it's not a good thing in the long run. It barely helped, it destroyed Syria's infrastructure.
Typical Iranian response. Claim none of their fighters are there, claim all the sources are fake, and be in complete denial. But you'll happily believe any pro-Assad sources without checking the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I clearly stated that it's not a good thing in the long run. It barely helped, it destroyed Syria's infrastructure.
> Typical Iranian response. Claim none of their fighters are there, claim all the sources are fake, and be in complete denial. But you'll happily believe any pro-Assad sources without checking the facts.



In the short time, Israeli strikes are good, in the long run, it's bad. Now I get the meaning of Death to Israel in your signature.

I already said, number of Iranian fighters in Syria is too insignificant. Advisers, yes, we have good number of them in Syria, I won't deny that.

But trying to make Aleppo full of Iranians, it's the bs that is usually expected from opp sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The battle of Tall Kroum:
Al-Ezz Brigade - Saif Al-Sham Brigade - TOW missile hits "دشم" [have no idea what word that is] Assad in Tall Kroum - Qunaitara.




Al-Ezz Brigade, in coordination with Jesus-Christ Brigade - Saif Al-Sham Brigade - hitting "دشم" Assad with a TOW missile - fitnah removal.




Jesus Christ Brigade and Brigade Al-Ezz - Saif-Al Sham Brigades || TOW missile confirmed hits on regime's vehicle - fitnah removal.




Furqan Brigades burns Tall Kroum during the battle of fitnah removal after a complete sweep "للدشم" army.




Infilitration by the heroes next to the "دشم" of Assad's gangs in Tall Kroum - fitnah removal.




"دشم" is read as "dshm," and I have no idea what it means.



Serpentine said:


> In the short time, Israeli strikes are good, in the long run, it's bad. Now I get the meaning of Death to Israel in your signature.
> 
> I already said, number of Iranian fighters in Syria is too insignificant. Advisers, yes, we have good number of them in Syria, I won't deny that.
> 
> But trying to make Aleppo full of Iranians, it's the bs that is usually expected from opp sources.


You have at least 2,000 IRGC actively fighting, along with your paid 5,000 Hezbollah, along with many sectarian militias from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan, and Iran. It didn't say Iranians only.
I want the destruction of Israel, never said I wanted their support. Stop implying things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, an Iranian wishing his terrorist friend a happy Christmas.
> We will destroy Assad and his supporters, we will destroy Iran's influence in the Middle East, and we will ultimately destroy the biggest enemy of Islam: Iran.
> Then Israel is next on the "to destroy" list.





Dr.Thrax said:


> Think we won't be destroying India either? Kashmir is coming eventually too. But that's a different story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Palestinian Refugee camp has been targeted heavily today by regime airstrikes. There's no excuse to these attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> Think we won't be destroying India either? Kashmir is coming eventually too. But that's a different story.


U are a Chinese India hater double user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You have at least 2,000 IRGC actively fighting, along with your paid 5,000 Hezbollah, along with many sectarian militias from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan, and Iran. It didn't say Iranians only.
> I want the destruction of Israel, never said I wanted their support. Stop implying things.



Now you pull random numbers out of nowhere, I can do the same: Thousands of foreigners are fighting on opposition side much more than number of any Iranian or Hezbollah in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Now you pull random numbers out of nowhere, I can do the same: Thousands of foreigners are fighting on opposition side much more than number of any Iranian or Hezbollah in Syria.


Those numbers are from the opposition. To you anything not from a pro-Assad source is just stuff pulled out of nowhere.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Serpentine said:


> Now you pull random numbers out of nowhere, I can do the same: Thousands of foreigners are fighting on opposition side much more than number of any Iranian or Hezbollah in Syria.


even their media admits it, and their so called "freedom" fighters... lets see their own propaganda tools and their media what is reporting... here are some quotes from the report... 
___________________________________________________________________________________
“There are so many foreigners now – I have met guys from Uzbekistan, Ukraine, Libya. It makes me feel like it is not my country any more. Once, I was walking around my home town when a man drove up to ask me for my papers. He was Tunisian. What’s his business ordering me around in my own country, in my town?”

He accuses foreign powers of supporting without question anyone fighting against Assad. “So many foreign players have their hands in Syria; they are responsible for this. I pray every day that there will be a time when the same troubles will befall them.”

“For the first two years of the conflict in Syria there was virtually no border,” says Ahmet, a smuggler and lifelong resident of a border village in Hatay province. “We pretty much came and went as we pleased. The Turkish government didn’t seem to mind.”

“Without foreign support, these groups would never have grown this powerful in Syria,” he says.

In his eyes, the foreigners fighting in Syria are an occupation force, but he blames fellow Syrians for allowing them in: “All these foreigners would never be able to come and do what they do without the help of Syrians, who know the country,” he says bitterly. “I hate those Syrians even more than I hate those foreign fighters. Why do they help them to destroy Syria?”

Foreign jihadis change face of Syrian civil war | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Thank you brother... Syria and Iran relations go way back ....
> 
> and to the rest of the members, it is the best to ignore the little kid name thrax.... he is not Syrian, and I'm very sure of it... and if he wants pretend he knows Arabic he uses google translate lol...


Look at google translate and look at what I write. Different things. But obviously, that's not something you'd look into.
كل خارا



IRAN 1802 said:


> U are a Chinese India hater double user.


I hate China. I hate all world powers. I hate US government, I hate Russia, I hate China, I hate India. I hate Pakistani government. I hate a lot of things. But this is not the forum to discuss it, this is a forum about Syria.
So stop calling me Chinese. Or a double user, since ironically, you're a double user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Look at google translate and look at what I write. Different things. But obviously, that's not something you'd look into.
> كل خارا


 what is خارا ؟
يا خرى يا ابن الخرى يا وهابي يا ارهابي 
simple curse words doesn't mean crap, I can curse in more than 8 languages, that doesn't mean I speak them well or I'm from that country etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

> The battle of Tall Kroum:
> Al-Ezz Brigade - Saif Al-Sham Brigade - TOW missile hits "دشم" [have no idea what word that is] Assad in Tall Kroum - Qunaitara.



In Arabic it usually refers to reinforced or dug in structures such as bunkers. It can also be used to describe military aircraft hangars.


----------



## DizuJ

Families in Zebdine, Damascus suburbs were promised safety by regime to flee the siege. Bashar's snipers targeted them as they were fleeing starvation. Several women and kids sniped dead by the regime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548145334065836032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> what is خارا ؟
> يا خرى يا ابن الخرى يا وهابي يا ارهابي
> simple curse words doesn't mean crap, I can curse in more than 8 languages, that doesn't mean I speak them well or I'm from that country etc...


That's how I was taught in Halab from the streets. My parents aren't like the alawites who teach their children who to cuss at an early age. Not my fault we don't spell it the same. Keep calling me a Wahhabi and a terrorist, that'll totally transform me into one.


----------



## gau8av

give it up, Thrax.. your revolution is long since dead, this insurgency is all al qaeda and other jihadi filth now and you guys are no match for the mighty barrel bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Now you pull random numbers out of nowhere, I can do the same: Thousands of foreigners are fighting on opposition side much more than number of any Iranian or Hezbollah in Syria.


The number of foreign fighters is not high, around 8,000:








Mostly they fight in IS. Assad gets about same amount of Hezbollah, Iraqis. Afghan and Yemeni Shias (recently plenty of them are dead in Aleppo).


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Mostly they fight in IS. Assad gets about same amount of Hezbollah, Iraqis. Afghan and Yemeni Shias (recently plenty of them are dead in Aleppo).



Numbers are too easy to counter and our only source are videos that come out, even that isn't a fully reliable source. Yes there are also foreigners fighting on SAA side, but their number, there is no way you can prove how many of them are actually there, you could say 100,000, I can say 1000 at this very moment and none of us can counter each other.

My post you quoted was a sarcasm at Dr.Thrax post that said Iranians are becoming dominant in Aleppo with their families, which is utter bs since no reliable proof for that is out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

this map already gives more than 8000 . LOL.
but it is underestimated . 
juste take the exemple of France: the last official number is almost 1000 (966) not 300 of the map
La réalité chiffrée des djihadistes français
i was checking the about of the website of the map... it is not very much trustable source. just a group of soldiers making a website. and with the very stupid map (everyone knows it is a fake but not them LOL LOL) in the about page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> this map already gives more than 8000 . LOL.
> but it is underestimated .
> juste take the exemple of France: the last official number is almost 1000 (966) not 300 of the map
> La réalité chiffrée des djihadistes français
> i was checking the about of the website of the map... it is not very much trustable source. just a group of soldiers making a website. and with the very stupid map (everyone knows it is a fake but not them LOL LOL) in the about page.


At least half of them fight in Iraq. Plus number increased recently after IS became trendy.



Serpentine said:


> Numbers are too easy to counter and our only source are videos that come out, even that isn't a fully reliable source. Yes there are also foreigners fighting on SAA side, but their number, there is no way you can prove how many of them are actually there, you could say 100,000, I can say 1000 at this very moment and none of us can counter each other.
> 
> My post you quoted was a sarcasm at Dr.Thrax post that said Iranians are becoming dominant in Aleppo with their families, which is utter bs since no reliable proof for that is out there.


The influx of foreign fighters from both sides started in spring 2013 and since then the tide switched in favor of Assad. In 2012 when there were almost no foreigners Assad was losing ground with speed of light. If u remove ALL foreigners from Syria Assad will be in big trouble.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> At least half of them fight in Iraq. Plus number increased recently after IS became trendy.


not really what say the French newspapers and authorities . most of them are in Syria. the few ones who are dead (at least known as dead) are almost all on the Syrian territory. The IS in Iraq is much more local groups and GCC guys than the ones in Syria coming from North Africa, Europe . They say in the article. In the article it says this i guess is important : 33 only guys are known to be dead among these 966... that means French jihadis only lost 5% of their guys (known dead ).
don't you remember of these beheaders from UK and France and Belgium... the videos showing they were operating in Syria .


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> not really what say the French newspapers and authorities . most of them are in Syria. the few ones who are dead (at least known as dead) are almost all on the Syrian territory. The IS in Iraq is much more local groups and GCC guys than the ones in Syria coming from North Africa, Europe . They say in the article. In the article it says this i guess is important : 33 only guys are known to be dead among these 966... that means French jihadis only lost 5% of their guys (known dead ).
> don't you remember of these beheaders from UK and France and Belgium... the videos showing they were operating in Syria .


Considering some 5 K dying in Syria every month these numbers are nothing. As for beheading videos, IS deliberately chose Westerners to troll the West.


----------



## beast89

According to a senior official, Nasrallah is playing a key role in the mediation effort which is also being encouraged by Tehran, that is planning to invite Hamas Political Bureau Chief Khaled Mashaal to the Iranian capital. 

Possible signs of the mediation could also be seen from Gaza, where in a ceremony earlier this month marking 27 years since the founding of the Islamist movement, Abu Ubaida the spokesman for the Kassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, recognized Iran's role in supporting the Palestinian resistance. 


Report: Nasrallah is pushing for Hamas reconciliation with Syria and Iran - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post

Hopefully Hamas dumps support for this "Revolution"



gau8av said:


> give it up, Thrax.. your revolution is long since dead, this insurgency is all al qaeda and other jihadi filth now and you guys are no match for the mighty barrel bomb



I can't link the video of these revolutionaries beheading security forces on day 1 just an excuse by some extremists to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Numbers are too easy to counter and our only source are videos that come out, even that isn't a fully reliable source. Yes there are also foreigners fighting on SAA side, but their number, there is no way you can prove how many of them are actually there, you could say 100,000, I can say 1000 at this very moment and none of us can counter each other.
> 
> My post you quoted was a sarcasm at Dr.Thrax post that said Iranians are becoming dominant in Aleppo with their families, which is utter bs since no reliable proof for that is out there.


I said Iran has a plan to do so, not that Iranians are already dominating. And as I said, it's not only Iranians, it's Shiites from Iraq, Lebanon, Iran, Afghanistan, and Yemen.





@gau8av The revolution is not dead, and it will never die until Assad and ISIS are killed/kicked out.

Also, to anyone who says Bashar's regime are Muslims:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> The revolution is not dead, and it will never die until Assad and ISIS are killed/kicked out.



It is dead actually. 

The only reason FSA still exists in Southern Syria is because of Jordan, the FSA in the North of Syria is losing land to ISIS, together with SAA they will be the 2 largest sides in Syria. If you followed this conflict from the beginning you'd notice that FSA was much larger in 2011, all of it went downhill and FSA areas are still decreasing to ISIS mainly.

Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> It is dead actually.
> 
> The only reason FSA still exists in Southern Syria is because of Jordan, the FSA in the North of Syria is losing land to ISIS, together with SAA they will be the 2 largest sides in Syria. If you followed this conflict from the beginning you'd notice that FSA was much larger in 2011, all of it went downhill and FSA areas are still decreasing to ISIS mainly.
> 
> Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You think the revolution is only the FSA? The Revolution is the removal of Assad's regime, and now recently the removal of ISIS as well. After that happens and a fair government is instated will the revolution be over.
The only reason Assad still exists is because of foreign backers. Land in Northern Syria is being regained/held off slowly, and SAA is becoming increasingly people from drafts, i.e. people not willing to die for Assad. The FSA in size hasn't really changed, by early 2012 it was 50k iirc, and now it's still around 50k. Other rebel groups of formed, and total rebel force is ~150k. They're still steadfast against the regime and ISIS, so I don't know where your argument comes from. The revolution lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> You think the revolution is only the FSA? The Revolution is the removal of Assad's regime, and now recently the removal of ISIS as well. After that happens and a fair government is instated will the revolution be over.
> The only reason Assad still exists is because of foreign backers. Land in Northern Syria is being regained/held off slowly, and SAA is becoming increasingly people from drafts, i.e. people not willing to die for Assad. The FSA in size hasn't really changed, by early 2012 it was 50k iirc, and now it's still around 50k. Other rebel groups of formed, and total rebel force is ~150k. They're still steadfast against the regime and ISIS, so I don't know where your argument comes from. The revolution lives.



Removing Assad & ISIS is the dead revolution, it clearly looks like it's not going to succeed so i'm calling it the dead revolution.

FSA exists because of foreign backers as well, if not Jordan Southern Syria would fall to SAA.. The arrival of ISIS caused you most of the issues and pushed many FSA defectors back to SAA as they lost hope of the revolution, video's show truces of FSA dropping arms and returning to the SAA side. The Iraqis and some other foreigners aren't making that much of a difference either as some keep saying, if they really were then they would defeat ISIS back in Iraq easily but they aren't. FSA controlled Lands in northern Syria are mainly falling to ISIS.

Size of FSA is unknown, they're unorganized and have shattered into many groups. The only thing that is known is what they control and they control way less then they did in 2011 & 2012, maps prove this.

No one is willing to die for Assad other then a tiny group of ultra nationalists still believing in the ba'ath ideology, most of the SAA are fighting for the largest force still representing Syria, as we all know the greater threat to them is ISIS not FSA. SAA won't disappear if Assad dies, maybe FSA and SAA will reach an agreement of alliance but it won't disappear.

@Mosamania since you agree with him what is your opinion about this ? How is this dead revolution going to defeat ISIS and the SAA. If you ask me I don't think you actually believe this looking at the map of Syria neither care about Syria, you just have this opinion as it's beneficial for Saudi, your posts show that's mostly what you care about.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Removing Assad & ISIS is the dead revolution, it clearly looks like it's not going to succeed so i'm calling it the dead revolution.
> 
> FSA exists because of foreign backers as well, if not Jordan Southern Syria would fall to SAA.. The arrival of ISIS caused you most of the issues and pushed many FSA defectors back to SAA as they lost hope of the revolution, video's show truces of FSA dropping arms and returning to the SAA side. The Iraqis and some other foreigners aren't making that much of a difference either as some keep saying, if they really were then they would defeat ISIS back in Iraq easily but they aren't. FSA controlled Lands in northern Syria are mainly falling to ISIS.
> 
> Size of FSA is unknown, they're unorganized and have shattered into many groups. The only thing that is known is what they control and they control way less then they did in 2011 & 2012, maps prove this.
> 
> No one is willing to die for Assad other then a tiny group of ultra nationalists still believing in the ba'ath ideology, most of the SAA are fighting for the largest force still representing Syria, as we all know the greater threat to them is ISIS not FSA. SAA won't disappear if Assad dies, maybe FSA and SAA will reach an agreement of alliance but it won't disappear.
> 
> @Mosamania since you agree with him what is your opinion about this ? How is this dead revolution going to defeat ISIS and the SAA. If you ask me I don't think you actually believe this looking at the map of Syria neither care about Syria, you just have this opinion as it's beneficial for Saudi, your posts show that's mostly what you care about.


I'm sure you have plenty of proof to support your claims. Care to show us a few videos of FSA going back to SAA? Considering they'd never do it in a hundred years.

They'd never do it if they were sincere to the cause of the revolution, which most of them are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure you have plenty of proof to support your claims. Care to show us a few videos of FSA going back to SAA? Considering they'd never do it in a hundred years.
> 
> They'd never do it if they were sincere to the cause of the revolution, which most of them are.



Yes there is proof for my claims as i'm not making any of it up. Many truces took place, i'll post some articles & vids if you want you can find more yourself.

Did the Syrian army and rebels join forces to operate a checkpoint? | The FRANCE 24 Observers

Truce in Barzeh, after FSA put down it's weapons SAA retreats





Another one in Damascus





Truce in Babilla, link shows pics
Syria conflict: Enemies cross the front lines in Damascus. But will the truce hold? - Middle East - World - The Independent

Fsa going back to SAA










A soldier loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad, right, jokes with a member of Syria's armed opposition forces in Babbila town








live leak article :



> After Barzeh, Qudasaya, Madaya, and Muadamiyat, now there is a new ceasefire/trucebetween Syrian State and Fsa in the suburbs of Babbila and Bayet_Sahem.
> 
> Truce terms
> 
> 1) FSA will deliver its heavy weaponry to SAA
> 2) FSA personal those are present in that area can stay at the town or re-join the SAA to complete their military service.
> 3) There will be a joined barrier consisted of personal of both armies at the entrance of Babilla.
> 4) SAA won’t enter Babilla nor Bayet Sahem and FSA will keep some positions in anticipation of any attack from SAA.
> 5) The Syrian Goverment has guaranteed to restore the electricity and water to Babilla and Bayet Sahem.
> 6) The Syrian Goverment has guaranteed to rebuild the public and private properties in both towns.
> 7) Cease fire between the two sides.
> 8) Open the major and side roads from/to these towns for citizens and for introduction of aids of all kinds to Babila and Bayet Sahem.
> 9) The truce does not include (Al Andalus) area in Babilla because it’s under the control of Shiite militia Abu al Fadel al Abbas.
> 
> Seems like these truce/ceasefires are getting more frequent the last days. Maybe this is how a lot of the old and not radical FSA rebel factions will end.
> 
> Location of Babbila and Bayet: Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Actually this is the best solution for your country as well, better than the static position of the FSA shooting an ATGW on a tank and claiming the revolution is alive, all you're doing is give time for ISIS which is the force that is mainly advancing, as soon as they get to FSA area they take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> I said Iran has a plan to do so, not that Iranians are already dominating. And as I said, it's not only Iranians, it's Shiites from Iraq, Lebanon, Iran, Afghanistan, and Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gau8av The revolution is not dead, and it will never die until Assad and ISIS are killed/kicked out.
> 
> Also, to anyone who says Bashar's regime are Muslims:



This chart shows that Bashar's shabiha and the foreign mullah paid mercenaries have lost nearly 20,000 fighters this year alone. Moreover, the regime lost countless more from incapacitating injuries and desertions. This is a very bad news for the genocidal regime considering its limited support base unlike the rebels who have a much easier time replacing losses. In 2015, the"dead revolution" should bring about greater losses among the foreign/domestic assadists and jihadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Removing Assad & ISIS is the dead revolution, it clearly looks like it's not going to succeed so i'm calling it the dead revolution.
> 
> FSA exists because of foreign backers as well, if not Jordan Southern Syria would fall to SAA.. The arrival of ISIS caused you most of the issues and pushed many FSA defectors back to SAA as they lost hope of the revolution, video's show truces of FSA dropping arms and returning to the SAA side. The Iraqis and some other foreigners aren't making that much of a difference either as some keep saying, if they really were then they would defeat ISIS back in Iraq easily but they aren't. FSA controlled Lands in northern Syria are mainly falling to ISIS.
> 
> Size of FSA is unknown, they're unorganized and have shattered into many groups. The only thing that is known is what they control and they control way less then they did in 2011 & 2012, maps prove this.
> 
> No one is willing to die for Assad other then a tiny group of ultra nationalists still believing in the ba'ath ideology, most of the SAA are fighting for the largest force still representing Syria, as we all know the greater threat to them is ISIS not FSA. SAA won't disappear if Assad dies, maybe FSA and SAA will reach an agreement of alliance but it won't disappear.
> 
> @Mosamania since you agree with him what is your opinion about this ? How is this dead revolution going to defeat ISIS and the SAA. If you ask me I don't think you actually believe this looking at the map of Syria neither care about Syria, you just have this opinion as it's beneficial for Saudi, your posts show that's mostly what you care about.




The revolution is still there, sure they might not be as strong as it used to be, they fractured due to lack of support, Islamists were able to gather strength because they already had an established back door support networks that the rebels didn't have, the rebels are currently given just enough to survive, but not enough to advance. Everyone knows for a fact that Assad is surviving off of foreign militia, which greatly outnumber the opposition foreign fighters. However the difference is that they don't take videos of themselves every two days, if at all. Hizboullah alone has 8000 fighters in Syria, Iraqi militias used to number in thousands, even Turkish Alevis went to Syria in large numbers and committed massacres in Sunni villages. 

While the FSA might look like nothing but a shadow council, it is because they like the SAA don't film themselves every two seconds like the Islamists ones do, so those guys get more screen time. The large majority of Syrians I know and meet are staunch FSA supporters. And there are those people who just gave up. I hold no religious inclination in this war, so I look at things in a more clear and level headed manner, I really don't care who's religion is what and what that guy is worshipping what so I am blessed not to be a sect following idiot, instead I believe in pragmatism, and this dictates that it is in my personal best interest to unite the Arab world under one banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Yes there is proof for my claims as i'm not making any of it up. Many truces took place, i'll post some articles & vids if you want you can find more yourself.
> 
> Did the Syrian army and rebels join forces to operate a checkpoint? | The FRANCE 24 Observers
> 
> Truce in Barzeh, after FSA put down it's weapons SAA retreats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one in Damascus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truce in Babilla, link shows pics
> Syria conflict: Enemies cross the front lines in Damascus. But will the truce hold? - Middle East - World - The Independent
> 
> Fsa going back to SAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A soldier loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad, right, jokes with a member of Syria's armed opposition forces in Babbila town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live leak article :
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this is the best solution for your country as well, better than the static position of the FSA shooting an ATGW on a tank and claiming the revolution is alive, all you're doing is give time for ISIS which is the force that is mainly advancing, as soon as they get to FSA area they take it.


A truce is not surrender and joining the other side. The first two videos are truces.
The first two pictures were opposition talking to SAA during a truce, and I believe there was a video of it too.
Maybe try to fact check before spewing out stuff from your glutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> A truce is not surrender and joining the other side. The first two videos are truces.
> The first two pictures were opposition talking to SAA during a truce, and I believe there was a video of it too.
> Maybe try to fact check before spewing out stuff from your glutes.



My point has been that FSA-SAA differences have been minor for many fighters, the arrival and rise of ISIS therefor discouraged many FSA from the revolutionary idea turning them back to joining SAA. This does not take place at large scale simultaneously _( therefor very few video's of such events ) _as even suggesting it might get the person killed for betrayal, but it did happen many times. The vids/pics of truces and FSA meeting with SAA support my point showing the 2 forces often have minor disagreements enabling many to switch side. Didn't say surrender either, I said many switched side to the SAA side, surrender often leads to their execution, one who surrenders and asks for joining the other side is something no one trusts anyway. Didn't mean surrender with 'dropped arms and returned to SAA side'.

The disagreements between SAA-Nusra and SAA/FSA-ISIS are only to be solved by fighting though, they're the bigger threat for both sides.



Mosamania said:


> The revolution is still there, sure they might not be as strong as it used to be, they fractured due to lack of support, Islamists were able to gather strength because they already had an established back door support networks that the rebels didn't have, the rebels are currently given just enough to survive, but not enough to advance. Everyone knows for a fact that Assad is surviving off of foreign militia, which greatly outnumber the opposition foreign fighters. However the difference is that they don't take videos of themselves every two days, if at all. Hizboullah alone has 8000 fighters in Syria, Iraqi militias used to number in thousands, even Turkish Alevis went to Syria in large numbers and committed massacres in Sunni villages.
> 
> While the FSA might look like nothing but a shadow council, it is because they like the SAA don't film themselves every two seconds like the Islamists ones do, so those guys get more screen time. The large majority of Syrians I know and meet are staunch FSA supporters. And there are those people who just gave up. I hold no religious inclination in this war, so I look at things in a more clear and level headed manner, I really don't care who's religion is what and what that guy is worshipping what so I am blessed not to be a sect following idiot, instead I believe in pragmatism, and this dictates that it is in my personal best interest to unite the Arab world under one banner.



Could say the same about FSA as everyone knows that the FSA is surviving off foreign support, even it's leaders and HQ's are in Turkey.

Your last sentence summarizes your opinion on why you support that side. But you didn't tell me how the FSA is supposed to defeat both SAA and ISIS, it's unrealistic. The civil war between those 2 sides won't be won by any and if it will after years it'll be most likely the larger and advancing SAA, leaving the ISIS cancer to grow meanwhile.

The 15 year long Lebanese civil war did not end by a side militarily taking over, it ended by agreement. Syria should have an agreement so both the SAA-FSA can focus on ISIS which itself will be a hard task involving a lot of bloodshed and massacres of locals by ISIS. But that again is unlikely as this has become part of a greater war leaving the country to burn with none benefitting but ISIS, still it's the best realistic solution, FSA taking over isn't going to happen anyway unless a large number foreign forces come on the ground with air support fighting both SAA and ISIS but no one's going to do that.


----------



## 500

*Kobani:*











*Yarmouk:*


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> My point has been that FSA-SAA differences have been minor for many fighters, the arrival and rise of ISIS therefor discouraged many FSA from the revolutionary idea turning them back to joining SAA. This does not take place at large scale simultaneously _( therefor very few video's of such events ) _as even suggesting it might get the person killed for betrayal, but it did happen many times. The vids/pics of truces and FSA meeting with SAA support my point showing the 2 forces often have minor disagreements enabling many to switch side. Didn't say surrender either, I said many switched side to the SAA side, surrender often leads to their execution, one who surrenders and asks for joining the other side is something no one trusts anyway. Didn't mean surrender with 'dropped arms and returned to SAA side'.
> 
> The disagreements between SAA-Nusra and SAA/FSA-ISIS are only to be solved by fighting though, they're the bigger threat for both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Could say the same about FSA as everyone knows that the FSA is surviving off foreign support, even it's leaders and HQ's are in Turkey.
> 
> Your last sentence summarizes your opinion on why you support that side. But you didn't tell me how the FSA is supposed to defeat both SAA and ISIS, it's unrealistic. The civil war between those 2 sides won't be won by any and if it will after years it'll be most likely the larger and advancing SAA, leaving the ISIS cancer to grow meanwhile.
> 
> The 15 year long Lebanese civil war did not end by a side militarily taking over, it ended by agreement. Syria should have an agreement so both the SAA-FSA can focus on ISIS which itself will be a hard task involving a lot of bloodshed and massacres of locals by ISIS. But that again is unlikely as this has become part of a greater war leaving the country to burn with none benefitting but ISIS, still it's the best realistic solution, FSA taking over isn't going to happen anyway unless a large number foreign forces come on the ground with air support fighting both SAA and ISIS but no one's going to do that.


You really have no idea what you're talking about.
There are huge differences in ideology in Assad supporters and Revolution supporters. Assad supporters claim to be secularist (even though in the Syrian "constitution" you have to be "Muslim" to be president, even though Alawites aren't Muslim) and most Revolution supporters are turning Islamist (although 1 of the leaders of the SNC was Christian.)
Secularism and Islamism don't go together well, as they are two conflicting ideologies. Revolutionaries and Assadist pigs meeting during a truce means nothing. When Israel and Hamas meet on a ceasefire does Hamas go down to Israel's level? No.
BTW, Lebanese civil war was much less violent, relative to the revolution. 150,000 max died in 15 years of fighting, here 300,000+ already dead from 4 years of fighting. 
We will NOT agree with people who have killed much more civilians than ISIS have just to defeat ISIS. It's like agreeing with Russia to destroy USA for what USA did in Afghanistan. (U.S. invasion caused the deaths of ~120,000 Afghan civilians in total, not just from USA drone strikes, that's combined death total of all casualties perpetrated by all sides; while the Soveit invasion of Afghanistan killed 1.5 million civilian Afghanis as a direct result of the Soviet invasion, as in the Soviets killed them all.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> *Kobani:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yarmouk:*


----------



## ozzy22

atatwolf said:


>



Can you explain the gif and you using them to reply to those heartbreaking pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really have no idea what you're talking about.
> There are huge differences in ideology in Assad supporters and Revolution supporters. Assad supporters claim to be secularist (even though in the Syrian "constitution" you have to be "Muslim" to be president, even though Alawites aren't Muslim) and most Revolution supporters are turning Islamist (although 1 of the leaders of the SNC was Christian.)
> Secularism and Islamism don't go together well, as they are two conflicting ideologies. Revolutionaries and Assadist pigs meeting during a truce means nothing. When Israel and Hamas meet on a ceasefire does Hamas go down to Israel's level? No.



Currently the ideological differences between SAA and FSA are larger then they were earlier on in this war, back then many were optimistic about a revolution, many were probably expecting a soft regime like the ones in Western Europe but as I explained earlier this went down hill and many returned to the SAA side as their differences were minor in the first place, of course the differences are bigger between the current core mostly Islamist FSA and SAA. FSA Islamism will fail anyway, they're better off being secularists as they stand no chance against the Islamism of ISIS with a lot more support from Muslims. You can keep playing hardline FSA supporter, doesn't change their current heading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> even though Alawites aren't Muslim



That sums up the idea and pivot of this 'revolution' pretty well. 

That was the case since day 1, before the huge hoax of "Assad shoot the protesters, hence the foreign backed armed uprising" even came out. This 'revolution' was based on sectarian lines since day one, even the most prominent military leader, the Saudi stooge, Zahran Aloush, doesn't believe in the concept of democracy at all, all these rants that they are fighting for 'freedom' of Syrians goes straight to toilet, They are fighting for establishment of their own Khilafah. I wouldn't have a problem with it if that was the honest intention behind the fighting, the problem is, the whole thing is covered by the hoax that it's actually a fight for democratic values and equal rights to all Syrians, no matter which group they belong to, and hence they receive the aid from some regional dictatorships and western countries under that cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Currently the ideological differences between SAA and FSA are larger then they were earlier on in this war, back then many were optimistic about a revolution, many were probably expecting a soft regime like the ones in Western Europe but as I explained earlier this went down hill and many returned to the SAA side as their differences were minor in the first place, of course the differences are bigger between the current core mostly Islamist FSA and SAA. FSA Islamism will fail anyway, they're better off being secularists as they stand no chance against the Islamism of ISIS with a lot more support from Muslims. You can keep playing hardline FSA supporter, doesn't change their current heading.


ISIS doesn't have very much support among Islamists, Muslim Brotherhood Hate them, Islamic Front hate them, even Al Qaeda hate them.



Serpentine said:


> That sums up the idea and pivot of this 'revolution' pretty well.
> 
> That was the case since day 1, before the huge hoax of "Assad shoot the protesters, hence the foreign backed armed uprising" even came out. This 'revolution' was based on sectarian lines since day one, even the most prominent military leader, the Saudi stooge, Zahran Aloush, doesn't believe in the concept of democracy at all, all these rants that they are fighting for 'freedom' of Syrians goes straight to toilet, They are fighting for establishment of their own Khilafah. I wouldn't have a problem with it if that was the honest intention behind the fighting, the problem is, the whole thing is covered by the hoax that it's actually a fight for democratic values and equal rights to all Syrians, no matter which group they belong to, and hence they receive the aid from some regional dictatorships and western countries under that cover.


You sir, are retarded.
Yes, this is a sectarian revolution because it's MINORITY rule. Would you like Iran to be ruled by the Sunni minority? I think not. No majority wants to be ruled by a minority.
No peaceful protesters were shot? Yeah sure, you're "not an Assad supporter, but a Syrian people supporter." Maybe search "Syrian protesters getting shot at" and you'll get plenty of results.
Now you're ranting about how there is no democracy? Aren't you on the side of idiots who always complain about US "bringing democracy" to other countries? You hypocritical pig. And you obviously have no knowledge of what an actual Caliphate is, because a Caliphate is a religious republic.
Munafiq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS doesn't have very much support among Islamists, Muslim Brotherhood Hate them, Islamic Front hate them, even Al Qaeda hate them.
> 
> 
> You sir, are retarded.
> Yes, this is a sectarian revolution because it's MINORITY rule. Would you like Iran to be ruled by the Sunni minority? I think not. No majority wants to be ruled by a minority.
> No peaceful protesters were shot? Yeah sure, you're "not an Assad supporter, but a Syrian people supporter." Maybe search "Syrian protesters getting shot at" and you'll get plenty of results.
> Now you're ranting about how there is no democracy? Aren't you on the side of idiots who always complain about US "bringing democracy" to other countries? You hypocritical pig. And you obviously have no knowledge of what an actual Caliphate is, because a Caliphate is a religious republic.
> Munafiq.


There is not much difference between ISIS, Al-qaeda, Islamic Front in ideology. Their main difference is political. 

Fsa/MB brotherhood is dead, some of them are allied to Al-Qaeda. They have no power in Syria, even if Islamists would win first thing they would do is finishing off the little remains of Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There is not much difference between ISIS, Al-qaeda, Islamic Front in ideology. Their main difference is political.
> 
> Fsa/MB brotherhood is dead, some of them are allied to Al-Qaeda. They have no power in Syria, even if Islamists would win first thing they would do is finishing off the little remains of Muslim Brotherhood.


You're also an idiot.
Islamic Front are beheading people for insulting the Islamic Front. The Islamic Front aren't making women wear the burqa. Islamic Front aren't doing many things that ISIS does, it's not just political.
FSA and MB are not dead. MB is close to the Islamic Front, and FSA is still 50k strong. They have power, and just fyi, a lot of them are Islamists too.

Islamic Front aren't*** beheading people


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS doesn't have very much support among Islamists, Muslim Brotherhood Hate them, Islamic Front hate them, even Al Qaeda hate them.




ISIS seems to have more support from the average Muslim nowadays then FSA/IF anyway, they are more succesfulf with their Islamist ideology, moderate Islamists fail.

@Dr.Thrax

We're not going to agree anyway so nevermind, for me the FSA-SAA fight is less important than the foreigners carving parts out like Kurds and ISIS.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS doesn't have very much support among Islamists, Muslim Brotherhood Hate them, Islamic Front hate them, even Al Qaeda hate them.
> 
> 
> You sir, are retarded.
> Yes, this is a sectarian revolution because it's MINORITY rule. Would you like Iran to be ruled by the Sunni minority? I think not. No majority wants to be ruled by a minority.
> No peaceful protesters were shot? Yeah sure, you're "not an Assad supporter, but a Syrian people supporter." Maybe search "Syrian protesters getting shot at" and you'll get plenty of results.
> Now you're ranting about how there is no democracy? Aren't you on the side of idiots who always complain about US "bringing democracy" to other countries? You hypocritical pig. And you obviously have no knowledge of what an actual Caliphate is, because a Caliphate is a religious republic.
> Munafiq.



You seem to have English comprehension problems. I didn't say no protesters were shot, I meant that the whole idea that this is a armed uprising with sole reason that Assad shot protesters is a huge lie. It was meant to be armed both by outside forces and those nutjobs inside opposition who considered Allawites as infidels who should be killed. When you have that maniacs in the middle, it is certainly going to become a violent war. You also just said Allawites are not Muslims which is a great implication of the mindset behind this rebelion.

And you showed how much you cared about Syrian people, oopps I meant Syrian Sunnis, because you consider the rest as non Muslim infidels and you are not even shy about declaring that.

I don't 't have a problem with a true democracy in Syria even if it means Assad or anyone similar to him should go, but the problem is, most of those fighting on opposing side are much worse when it comes to democratic values, shall we say a less extremist force compared to IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You seem to have English comprehension problems. I didn't say no protesters were shot, I meant that the whole idea that this is a armed uprising with sole reason that Assad shot protesters is a huge lie. It was meant to be armed both by outside forces and those nutjobs inside opposition who considered Allawites as infidels who should be killed. When you have that maniacs in the middle, it is certainly going to become a violent war. You also just said Allawites are not Muslims which is a great implication of the mindset behind this rebelion.
> 
> And you showed how much you cared about Syrian people, oopps I meant Syrian Sunnis, because you consider the rest as non Muslim infidels and you are not even shy about declaring that.
> 
> I don't 't have a problem with a true democracy in Syria even if it means Assad or anyone similar to him should go, but the problem is, most of those fighting on opposing side are much worse when it comes to democratic values, shall we say a less extremist force compared to IS.


You're an even bigger idiot.
I just said Alawites are not Muslim. Where did I say I'm going to massacre them? Where did I say I'm going to kill all non-Muslims? You talk about me having English comprehension problems.
You keep getting less and less credible with each talk, because you keep assuming things and twisting my words. Not that Iranians are credible in the first place, though.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You're an even bigger idiot.
> I just said Alawites are not Muslim. Where did I say I'm going to massacre them? Where did I say I'm going to kill all non-Muslims? You talk about me having English comprehension problems.
> You keep getting less and less credible with each talk, because you keep assuming things and twisting my words. Not that Iranians are credible in the first place, though.



We all have witnessed how that term always ends, first considering Allawites as non-Muslim, then nutjobs in the middle who actually get up to kill them and it has happened just countless times.

When you put yourself in Allawite shoes, you'd see a large collection of various armed gangs with many of them saying Allawites are not Muslims or should be prosecuted and some other actually kill Allawites for their sects only, as we have witnessed in various suicide bombings and terror operations all over Syria. Now as an Allawite, you'd be a fool to even trust one of them. This is simple logic.

And go on with the insulting, seems that's the only thing you can come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> We all have witnessed how that term always ends, first considering Allawites as non-Muslim, then nutjobs in the middle who actually get up to kill them.
> 
> When you put yourselves in an Allawite shoes, you'd see a large collection of various armed gangs with many of them saying Allawites are not Muslims or should be prosecuted and some other actually kill Allawites for their sects only, as we have witnessed in various suicide bombings and terror operations all over Syria. Now as an Allawites, you'd be a fool to even trust one of them. This is simple logic.
> 
> And go on with the insulting, seems that's the only thing you can come up with.


Well, since you're going to keep on assuming and spewing out fake facts, I have every right to insult you. I shouldn't be, but I have every right to.
Do the rebels kill Christians? No. Only those fighting with the regime. Otherwise, same with everyone else non-Muslim.
You really love generalizing and assuming. Soon enough you'll call all Sunnis terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> even though Alawites aren't Muslim.


U are an Idiot Chinese double user. Such a u idiots from 50 various countries of the world have created disaster in Syria in name of Islam.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> U are an Idiot Chinese double user. Such a u idiots from 50 various countries of the world have created disaster in Syria.


What is up with you and your fetish for calling me Chinese? I'm Syrian. 
And you talk about disaster as if Iran was making peace. You gave the weapons to Bashar to make him kill the # of people that he did kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, since you're going to keep on assuming and spewing out fake facts, I have every right to insult you. I shouldn't be, but I have every right to.
> Do the rebels kill Christians? No. Only those fighting with the regime. Otherwise, same with everyone else non-Muslim.
> You really love generalizing and assuming. Soon enough you'll call all Sunnis terrorists.


Both sides have killed civilians and if you think rebels are all clean, then it shows you are blinded to see the reality. I refer you to dozens of suicide bombings in Homs which specifically targeted Christians and Allawites, not forgetting tens or hundreds of suicide bombings in Hama countryside, Damascus, Qalamun, Latakia and Aleppo. Guess who did they target? Those civilians living in gov held areas. Shelling Aleppo parts that are held by SAA and shelling Damacus hundreds of times. So saying that they only killed those minorities who fought them is another big lie that only rebels sympathizers want to fool themselves with.

Now it's clear who cares for Syrians lives here. While I do admit that civilians have been killed by both sides, you are in total state of denial, which is not surprising.

Anyone can insult others, including me, but it's all about not lowering myself to such levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Both sides have killed civilians and if you think rebels are all clean, then it shows you are blinded to see the reality. I refer you to dozens of suicide bombings in Homs which specifically targeted Christians and Allawites, not forgetting tens or hundreds of suicide bombings in Hama countryside, Damascus, Qalamun, Latakia and Aleppo. Guess who did they target? Those civilians living in gov held areas. Shelling Aleppo parts that are held by SAA and shelling Damacus hundreds of times. So saying that they only killed those minorities who fought them is another big lie that only rebels sympathizers want to fool themselves with.
> 
> Now it's clear who cares for Syrians lives here. While I do admit that civilians have been killed buly both sides, you are in total state of denial.


Thing is, I HAVE admitted rebels killed people. But not on the scale of Assad. That's something you seem to mix up, and twist, as usual.
I've stated before that the Hell Cannon is inaccurate and I condemn the use of it, the same with suicide bombings (which btw only ISIS and JaN use.) But you, being the blind Assadist you are, choose to ignore when I say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dr.Thrax said:


> What is up with you and your fetish for calling me Chinese? I'm Syrian.
> And you talk about disaster as if Iran was making peace. You gave the weapons to Bashar to make him kill the # of people that he did kill.


If Iran did not help Syria, ISIS and terrorists killed much more innocent people of Syria randomly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> If Iran did not help Syria, ISIS and terrorists killed much more innocent people of Syria randomly.


If Iran didn't help Syria, Bashar would've fell 2 years ago and there would be no ISIS in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IRAN 1802 said:


> U idiot keep posting BS, I can show u thousands and millions of people of Syria protesting and supporting regime. U are an idiot terrorist.
> 
> 
> Chinese A$$$hole, even if Iran did not help Syria, ISIS and dozens bands of terrorists would fight in Syria to gain power, much more Syria civilains would get killed and Syria became Ethopia or Somalia version 3.0 .


If you search "Syria pro regime protest" You get hundreds of images....of 3-4 of the same protest.d
You search Syria revolution protest and you get thousands of different ones...
Do you have something against China? They're one of your biggest allies, why have something against Chinese? And stop calling me Chinese, because I'm not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Thing is, I HAVE admitted rebels killed people. But not on the scale of Assad. That's something you seem to mix up, and twist, as usual.
> I've stated before that the Hell Cannon is inaccurate and I condemn the use of it, the same with suicide bombings (which btw only ISIS and JaN use.) But you, being the blind Assadist you are, choose to ignore when I say that.


Didn't you just said rebels have killed only those non Muslims who fight them?
Here's what you said:



> Do the rebels kill Christians? No. Only those fighting with the regime. Otherwise, same with everyone else non-Muslim.


What are we supposed to get from this sentence?
Have some dignity and don't change your words in minutes. I think I'm done with you here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Didn't you just said rebels have killed only those non Muslims who fight them?
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> What are we supposed to get from this sentence?
> Have some dignity and don't change your words in minutes. I think I'm done with you here.


That sentence just said that rebels only kill non-innocent non-Muslims, i.e. people fighting for Assad. Everyone else is safe. You and your damn implications.

And when I say that they kill people, I mean through the Hell Cannon and Suicide bombings used by Nusra. They don't go around massacring people.


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> What is up with you and your fetish for calling me Chinese? I'm Syrian.
> And you talk about disaster as if Iran was making peace. You gave the weapons to Bashar to make him kill the # of people that he did kill.


@Dr.Thrax keep up exposing the personalities of the genocidal regime. In the meantime, don't waste your time arguing with assadist 'electronic army' shabihas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> It is better u Saudi talk about your country, where members of a family are ruling that for around 300 years.


Well unlike Iran, Syria, Iraq and Saudi Arabia are Arab lands, its their internall matter, we (Turkey, Iran) are the ones who should stay out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> Well unlike Iran, Syria, Iraq and Saudi Arabia are Arab lands, its their internall matter, we (Turkey, Iran) are the ones who should stay out.


Supporting terrorism is not their business. Most people of Syria do not like the terrorists that they have supported in their country. The Arabs (except Syria and Iraq) are living under old dictatorships, but those wahhabis do not see the utter dictatorship in their country, yet they talk about democracy in Syria. They are not ashamed of their terrorists that ruined and crushed Syria!
Meanwhile Turkey especially Sultan Erdogan and AKP was not/is not guiltless in Syria.


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Supporting terrorism is not their business. Most people of Syria do not like the terrorists that they have supported in their country. The Arabs (except Syria and Iraq) are living under old dictatorships, but those wahhabis do not see the utter dictatorship in their country, yet they talk about democracy in Syria. They are not ashamed of their terrorists that ruined and crushed Syria!
> Meanwhile Turkey especially Sultan Erdogan and AKP was not/is not guiltless in Syria.


Yeah we know everyone is bad except Iran, have a nice day.


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> Yeah we know everyone is bad except Iran, have a nice day.


Maybe Iran has it's own faults, but at least never support terror, murdering and killings; Muslims against Muslims, filthy Brainless Wahhabis against an independent and beautiful country Syria.


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Iran has it's own faults, but at least do not support terror, murdering and killing, Muslims against Muslims.


We booth know the truth so leave it.


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> We booth know the truth so leave it.


The truth is destorying Syria and SAA by Wahhabis. ( FSA, ISIS, Jayshol Islam, al Nusrah etc...) Nothing else, Make sure dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mussana said:


> Ali Khamenei, the current leader of Iran says: Accusing Muslims of being a 'Wahabi' was Colonialism's tactic. The book was written by him decades ago (46 years ago).
> 
> He says in his book: _"Musalmanan dar nahzat azadi Hindustan_ (Muslims in the Indian freedom cause)" pg. 35-36:
> 
> یکی از حربه های کوبنده ای که دستگاه استعمار بر ضد این جمعیت (علمای هند) بکار می برد ، متهم کردن آنان به وهابی گری بود ... ... و تاکنون همچنان این حربه باقی است و نقش شیطانی خود را که همان ایجاد فاصله میان قشرهای وسیع مسلمین است ایفا می کند .
> "One of the tactics the Colonialism would use against this community (Scholars of India) was accusing them of being 'Wahabis'...and to this day this tactic remains and *plays its satanic role* in creating differences between the large segments of Muslims".
> 
> Today he and Shia scholars use this satanic tactic against Sunni Muslims.


If u think the animals who are killing people of Syria and Syrian army are muslim and are not Wahhabis, then u are an idiot. Anyone who encourage, fatwa to kill or jihad against muslims or support their terror idea is a Wahhabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

IRAN 1802 said:


> If u think the animals who are killing people of Syria and Syrian army are muslim and are not Wahhabis, then u are an idiot. Anyone who encourage, fatwa to kill or jihad against muslims or support their terror idea is a Wahhabi.



mussana is extremist wahabi trash. He has a deep hatred of Shia and Iran and believes somehow Shia muslims are working with america and israel yet he ignores sunni arabs countries alliance with USA and tacit support of Israel. He's on various disqus enabled websites spreading hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

beast89 said:


> mussana is extremist wahabi trash. He has a deep hatred of Shia and Iran and believes somehow Shia muslims are working with america and israel yet he ignores sunni arabs countries alliance with USA and tacit support of Israel. He's on various disqus enabled websites spreading hate.


and he is so courageous that he is using false flag. typical extremist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> If u think the animals who are killing people of Syria and Syrian army are muslim and are not Wahhabis, then u are an idiot. Anyone who encourage, fatwa to kill or jihad against muslims or support their terror idea is a Wahhabi.



I like how Iranians accuse anyone working against them as "Wahabi" and takfiring them, the exact same thing as ISIS, Iranians and ISIS are two sides of the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Mosamania said:


> I like how Iranians accuse anyone working against them as "Wahabi" and takfiring them, the exact same thing as ISIS, Iranians and ISIS are two sides of the same coin.


that's the problem with the saudi hatred towards Iranians: instead of saying "some of the Iranians or shia extremists" they say "Iranians"
ISIS is an extremist group
Iranian is not an extremist group
And this guy he walked on my nerves by his stupid comment which says that ALL religious people in Iran are extremists. that's the problem of people fantasming and who never been in Iran to meet bad AND good guys. world is not black or white. so is for Iran. and so is for shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Hussein said:


> that's the problem with the saudi hatred towards Iranians: instead of saying "some of the Iranians or shia extremists" they say "Iranians"
> ISIS is an extremist group
> Iranian is not an extremist group
> And this guy he walked on my nerves by his stupid comment which says that ALL religious people in Iran are extremists. that's the problem of people fantasming and who never been in Iran to meet bad AND good guys. world is not black or white. so is for Iran. and so is for shias.



I agree I should have written "Some" thank you for correcting me. I don't ever want to fall in the generalizing people category, it is first step towards hate and I literally have myself psychological therapy to rid myself of generalizing Iranian hate. 

Hate is a very dark path that eventually leads to an extremist point of view, and I would hate to fall back in it again, but this forum is clearly bad in that regard. 

Again thank you for correcting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Desperate for soldiers, Assad’s government imposes harsh recruitment measures - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

@Mosamania 
i know you are a good heart and smart person. no need to say sorry . tc


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

beast89 said:


> mussana is extremist wahabi trash. He has a deep hatred of Shia and Iran and believes somehow Shia muslims are working with america and israel yet he ignores sunni arabs countries alliance with USA and tacit support of Israel. He's on various disqus enabled websites spreading hate.


He's also active in Aljazeera comments section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Escaping Assad’s Rape Prisons: A Survivor Tells Her Story - The Daily Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> I like how Iranians accuse anyone working against them as "Wahabi" and takfiring them, the exact same thing as ISIS, Iranians and ISIS are two sides of the same coin.



Yes, it's quite amusing. Crying about Takfirism all while being engaged in that more than any other nationality on PDF. Once anyone ever says a bad word about their lovely regime or country they are labeled as a "Wahhabi" regardless of where they are from, their political views, religion etc.

Anyway Daesh and the Mullah regime and their supporters are indeed two sides of the same coin or at least the same currency.

A theocratic isolated hellhole hellbent on exporting terrorism and sectarianism while crying about the same when their proxies are targeted or when they face a similar monster (Daesh). A regime outside of religion that is famous for oppressing its ethnic minorities. A fascist regime.

This can happen when you are a small ethnic minority in the MENA region and when you are a Shia as victimhood is a key component of that sect.

In any case we should be cautious here and not forget that Shia Islam originates in Hijaz and that there are more Arab Shias than Farsis but their Shia Islam is not even remotely close to Khomeini's (a Indian/Farsi falsely claiming to be a Sayyid) invention which is the "_Wilayat al Faqih" _and that the Shia heartland is in Najaf and Karbala and the majority of the Mullah's there reject that Farsi invention.

Our or at least my problem is not with Shias at all. Hell not even with Farsis outside the anti-Arab ones. It's the Mullah regime and their system (recent sect within Shia Islam), foreign policy and their supporters that are the problem. In regards to the Arab world. What they do within their own country is their problem and I got nothing to do with it.

Daesh arose due to Western political failures in the ME and the meddling of the Mullah's. Anyway Daesh as a movement is temporary and has no chance of becoming a regional player on the long run unless Syria turns into a new Afghanistan (maybe the Mullah's should meddle there instead to help their starving and poverty ridden cousins the Tajiks) or Somalia.

The Mullah's project of limiting Arab Sunni Muslim hegemony in the Levant is a mission that was doomed to fail from the get go and will have bigger repercussions than benefits on the long run for the Mullah's. The longer they try to prevent that the more powerful the repercussions will be. Mark my words.

*The Syrians will regain their freedom from the Child-Murderer (Al-Assad) and the terrorist groups that came to life inside Syria thanks to his crimes (Daesh, Al-Nusra) and the Shia terrorist militias. It can't be otherwise as most Syrians are not supporting either of those 3. At most just choosing the "best of the worst" depending on which Syrian you ask.

Ultimately all the regimes and dictators in the Arab and Muslim world will be removed and maybe then we will see real progress! Until then our region will be on fire. The sooner this happens the lesser violent the aftermath will be. While the longer the current situation will continue the more difficult it will be to extinguish the fire! We owe the next generation a better region because there is a big possibility that they will be even worse than the Child-Murderer, Daesh and other terrorist groups and dictators that are made up by the current generation or past generations. The next generations will be more vicious and eager to revenge past crimes and injustices. A never ending story in other words. It is our damn duty to stop this from happening if we can at the end of the day. At least I believe so. Because nobody in the region is going anywhere.

Think about it for a second. My two quick cents.

P.S: To the usual vandals:

There is no need to report my post (I have not broken any forum rules) and thus make my post disappear. I have stored it and will just post it again if this happens. So don't try.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

This ape came all the way from Morocco to blow up himself today in front of a natural gas and electricity plant in Eastern Homs, disrupting electricity supplies to nearby towns for some time.

7 killed and 9 injured, mostly civilians and some plant guards.







Lucifer is raping him in hell, I hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> This ape came all the way from Morocco to blow up himself today in front of a natural gas and electricity plant in Eastern Homs, disrupting electricity supplies to nearby towns for some time.
> 
> 7 killed and 9 injured, mostly civilians and some plant guards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer is raping him in hell, I hope.



At least he died while doing it. Can you say the same about those pilots that are dropping barrel bombs on a daily basis and killing thousands of civilians in the process and doing much bigger damage to the infrastructure?

Nor is anybody here supporting what he did, crying for him let alone cheering for Daesh. For your information then Daesh has been 100 times more successful at not only killing the legitimate Syrian opposition but also damaging their cause more than anything else.

I heard that a Iranian terrorist from the IRCG got killed today by a sniper. I am sure that thousands of relatives of people killed by the current Mullah regime inside Iran and outside of it are rejoicing and wishing him hell too.

Anyway good riddance to both. May they kill each other to the last man standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> At least he died while doing it. Can you say the same about those pilots that are throwing barrel bombs on a daily basis and killing thousands of civilians in the process and doing much bigger damage to the infrastructure?
> 
> Nor is anybody here supporting what he did, crying for him let alone cheering for Daesh. For your information then Daesh has been 100 times more successful at not only killing the legitimate Syrian opposition but also damaging their cause more than anything else.
> 
> I heard that a Iranian terrorist from the IRCG got killed today by a sniper. I am sure that thousands of relatives of people killed by the current Mullah regime inside Iran and outside of it are rejoicing and wishing him hell too.
> 
> Anyway good riddance to both. May they kill each other to the last man standing.



Calm down Hasani, calm down. If I answer you, you are going to write a long tirade here, or a novel maybe as an answer, so just leave it. Whatever you say is true, ok?

PS: Just as a reminder, that guy ho was killed was an Iranian Arab, and he was a commander, not a soldier. He successfully led various operations around Samarra and other areas against Daesh which killed hundreds of IS scums... and guess what? Most probably many of those obliterated IS were Saudi citizens, which is very common in IS, so go figure who he really killed, what he did and who the real terrorists are.

On topic: TOW missiles which are supposed to end up in 'moderate' hands... wait what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Calm down Hasani, calm down. If I answer you, you are going to write a long tirade here, or a novel maybe as an answer, so just leave it. Whatever you say is true, ok?



That's always the only thing that you can say when I expose your hypocrisy or bother to argue with you. While on the other hand you do not waste the opportunity to discuss with ignorant people that you can "expose" or throw silly terrorism accusations at while you are one of the biggest supporters of a internationally recognized terrorist hellhole of a regime on PDF despite frankly speaking having some potential of not being that. I think you know very well what I am referring to here.

I am perfectly calm as usual. A enraged person would never be able to write such long and detailed posts and put most of his "opponents" in their right place discussion wise. In fact I am eating sweets and drinking coffee while writing this post and studying for an exam around the corner.

Oh and lastly sorry for exposing your crying for lowlife scum like him while being silent on even bigger lowlife scum. You know those "brave" pilots that are dropping several tons of barrel bombs daily on mostly innocents and infrastructure.

Your "tactic" might work at some ISIS forum and for fooling Indians (other non-ME people too but mostly them from my experience) who are in abundance here and who cannot even locate the ME on a map. Not here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> That's always the only thing that you can say when I expose your hypocrisy or bother to argue with you. While on the other hand you do not waste the opportunity to discuss with ignorant people that you can "expose" or throw silly terrorism accusations at while you are one of the biggest supporters of a internationally recognized terrorist hellhole of a regime on PDF despite frankly speaking having some potential of not being that. I think you know very well what I am referring to here.
> 
> I am perfectly calm as usual. A enraged person would never be able to write such long and detailed posts and put most of his "opponents" in their right place discussion wise.
> 
> Oh and lastly sorry for exposing your crying for lowlife scum like him while being silent on even bigger lowlife scum. You know those "brave" pilots that are dropping several tons of barrel bombs daily on mostly innocents and infrastructure.
> 
> Your "tactic" might work at some ISIS forum. Not here.



I didn't even answer you and you wrote this, please just give up, you may read the PS I wrote in above post for you and I'm just respecting the time you spent to write that, otherwise you won't have another answer from me in this regard.

And yes, you won here, you always win actually. Hope that satisfies you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> At least he died while doing it. Can you say the same about those pilots that are throwing barrel bombs on a daily basis and killing thousands of civilians in the process and doing much bigger damage to the infrastructure?
> 
> Nor is anybody here supporting what he did, crying for him let alone cheering for Daesh. For your information then Daesh has been 100 times more successful at not only killing the legitimate Syrian opposition but also damaging their cause more than anything else.
> 
> I heard that a Iranian terrorist from the IRCG got killed today by a sniper. I am sure that thousands of relatives of people killed by the current Mullah regime inside Iran and outside of it are rejoicing and wishing him hell too.
> 
> Anyway good riddance to both. May they kill each other to the last man standing.


I believe an IRGC general was killed recently. Saw a "martyrdom" (frying in hell Inshallah) poster for him made by an Iraqi.





Report on captured Iranian and the info he gave:




Napalm used on Al-Waar in Homs (there were multiple reports and pictures of burning Iron, signs of Napalm.):







Serpentine said:


> Calm down Hasani, calm down. If I answer you, you are going to write a long tirade here, or a novel maybe as an answer, so just leave it. Whatever you say is true, ok?
> 
> PS: Just as a reminder, that guy ho was killed was an Iranian Arab, and he was a commander, not a soldier. He successfully led various operations around Samarra and other areas against Daesh which killed hundreds of IS scums... and guess what? Most probably many of those obliterated IS were Saudi citizens, which is very common in IS, so go figure who he really killed, what he did and who the real terrorists were.
> 
> On topic: TOW missiles which are supposed to end up in 'moderate' hands... wait what?


I hope you do realize the Syrian regime & Hezbollah both operate the toophan, which is an Iranian copy of the TOW. Even if it was a legit TOW, it wouldn't make a difference. They have plenty of other ATGMs at their disposal.
Want the FSA & LF to show off their captured Iranian weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> I didn't even answer you and you wrote this, please just give up, you may read the PS I wrote in above post for you and I'm just respecting the time you spent to write that, otherwise you won't have another answer from me in this regard.
> 
> And yes, you won here, you always win actually. Hope that satisfies you.



Dear Serpentine it took me about 4 minutes to write my post if you bother to take a look. Then I corrected a few sentences. That's about how much time I spent on that post. It seems that you spend more time than that on writing 2 sentences.

This is not about winning. I might be a competitor but we are taking things too far here. The point I was trying to make was delivered to you by now and those reading this whether PDF users or not.

Read post number 3282 to know my very short opinion about "all this mess". The part written in bold.

I got to go as I have exams to prepare for although PDF is PDF (addicting as hell) so I might give it a go despite this sometime later although I will try to avoid doing that.

EDIT: Oh, I know that you cannot speak your free mind while living in Iran. You will get that opportunity the day you leave. Trust me. Saving face and all that too.

P.S: There are almost 500 million Arabs out there. You think that I will care about your terrorist just because he supposedly is an Iranian Arab? No, they are not. There are a few hundred of those scums and they have burned their passports. They do not exist in the minds of most of us nor do we care about them. But if they can get some of your terrorists while going out in the process (like it happened) then I won't cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> I believe an IRGC general was killed recently. Saw a "martyrdom" (frying in hell Inshallah) poster for him made by an Iraqi.



What's with photos of Palestinian Islamic Jihad? The one to left of his left shoulder, those three are members of PIJ and have nothing to do with situation in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> Dear Serpentine it took me about 4 minutes to write my post if you bother to take a look. Then I corrected a few sentences. That's about how much time I spent on that post. It seems that you spend more time than that on writing 2 sentences.
> 
> This is not about winning. I might be a competitor but we are taking things too far here. The point I was trying to make was delivered to you by now and those reading this whether PDF users or not.
> 
> Read post number 3282 to know my very short opinion about "all this mess". The part written in bold.
> 
> I got to go as I have exams to prepare for although PDF is PDF (addicting as hell) so I might give it a go despite this sometime later although I will try to avoid doing that.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I know that you cannot speak your free mind while living in Iran. You will get that opportunity the day you leave. Trust me. Saving face and all that too.
> 
> P.S: There are almost 500 million Arabs out there. You think that I will care about your terrorist just because he supposedly is an Iranian Arab? No, they are not. There are a few hundred of those scums and they have burned their passports. They do not exist in the minds of most of us nor do we care about them. But if they can get some of your terrorists while going out in the process (like it happened) then I won't cry.


Good luck with exams.


Dr.Thrax said:


> I hope you do realize the Syrian regime & Hezbollah both operate the toophan, which is an Iranian copy of the TOW. Even if it was a legit TOW, it wouldn't make a difference. They have plenty of other ATGMs at their disposal.
> Want the FSA & LF to show off their captured Iranian weapons?


Iran's version of TOW has a little different seeker, that in the picture above is the original TOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

al-Hasani said:


> I am perfectly calm as usual.



mate, you uploaded a picture of your AK and threatened another user.

Operations began on Saturday morning, when contingents from the SAA and NDF broke-through a Liwaa Suqour Al-Zabadani (Falcons of Zabadani Brigades) barricade, killing a number of militants and capturing a checkpoint in the southeast perimeter of Al-Zabadani; this was the first SAA offensive in the city in over 6 months.

Following the SAA’s capture of the checkpoint in southeast Al-Zabadani, a Hezbollah contingent conducted a large-scale assault on Al-Nusra Front (Jabhat Al-Nusra) militants that were entrenched near the Al-Zabadani Garbage Dump in the western part of the city that resulted in the death of a significant amount of fighters from the latter. Firefights continued through Sunday morning before the Al-Nusra Front was overwhelmed by the Hezbollah firepower; this area was secured around 11 A.M.

Also in west Al-Zabadani, the SAA continued its success inside the city by taking control of an Al-Nusra Front barrier that protected the latter’s command-and-control center. Fierce firefights are still ongoing in west Al-Zabadani, as the SAA, NDF and Hezbollah relentlessly target the Al-Nusra Front and Liwaa Suqour Al-Zabadani.

Rif Dimashq: The Syrian Army and Hezbollah Storm Al-Zabadani

photos of the dead falcons are on live leak


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> Good luck with exams.



Thanks and good luck to yours if you have any in the near future which you probably have.

Anyway all those silly discussions aside then take a look at my post 3288. The bold part. You won't agree with the other part of the post and might think similarly of some Arab regimes . I personally do not care about any Muslim regime and have stated that openly for years and even in the very post that I am referring to.

Fact of the matter is that the problems of the ME is something that the people have to solve and not the various "cheerleaders" from abroad.

Neither the regime of KSA nor the regime of Iran or any other Muslim regime (almost) are something to emulate and they have caused more harm than good not only for their own people but others. It's time to take a stance against this and make the region a better place.



beast89 said:


> mate, you uploaded a picture of your AK and threatened another user.



I posted my weapons in a thread designed for posting weapons on PDF. My collection is humble compared to other users here. Anyway what I posted back then in the old Syria thread was not my AK and besides it was a post intended as a GIF. I don't recall what happened but I recall some insults about mothers and sisters and death threats. It became a bit wild. The user I discussed with is permanently banned if I recall. Nevertheless I was actually calm back then as well. I am always calm. As long as there are no needles around me. Your mental state and what you write on a keyboard are two different things. When I am angry I cannot write long detailed posts in a foreign language on some internet forum. Not sure about others here.

Mate, you got plenty of problems in Pakistan to worry about. Stop taking sides between regimes in the ME. Nothing good will come out of it for you, your country, ethnic group or anyone else doing that. You won't be seen as an equal in any "camp". Just telling you how it is. Brutal but nevertheless correct. You will grow out of it despite probably being older than me. I am in my earliest 20's despite sounding too old sometimes.

*It's no different to how ISIS are using gullible kids as suicide bombers or on the front. They don't care about you as a individual but as a mean to reach their overall goals. Similar to how citizens are treated in the Muslim world unlike the West that both of us live in. Think about it. There is no justice in our region. Hardly any hope anymore as well. They will whisper sweat words to your ears when you are needed. Similarly your so-called friends will support you in the open but look down on you when together alone. I have observed this from both sides. Your best hope is from your own brethren. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> What's with photos of Palestinian Islamic Jihad? The one to left of his left shoulder, those three are members of PIJ and have nothing to do with situation in Iraq.


No Idea, made by an Iraqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> What's with photos of Palestinian Islamic Jihad? The one to left of his left shoulder, those three are members of PIJ and have nothing to do with situation in Iraq.



Makes it more fancy, easier to copy and paste

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks and good luck to yours if you have any in the near future which you probably have.
> 
> Anyway all those silly discussions aside then take a look at my post 3288. The bold part. You won't agree with the other part of the post and might think similarly of some Arab regimes . I personally do not care about any Muslim regime and have stated that openly for years and even in the very post that I am referring to.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that the problems of the ME is something that the people have to solve and not the various "cheerleaders" from abroad.
> 
> Neither the regime of KSA nor the regime of Iran or any other Muslim regime (almost) are something to emulate and they have caused more harm than good not only for their own people but others. It's time to take a stance against this and make the region a better place.



I don't have a major objection with what you wrote, and yes, a major change is needed all over ME.

If you have that view, it's appreciated, but it should not come with double standards. 

You called a man terrorist who led various successful operations against Daesh and had absolutely nothing to do with any 'terrorism' activity. He was a Iran-Iraq war veteran who went on another mission in Iraq to lead the fight against Daesh. You called him a terrorist purely because of a double standard, him being Iranian or a Shia. Why? Because if the same guy had a Saudi citizenship, he'd be a hero to you. Few months ago, some Saudi guards were killed by AQ and despite my disagreement with your regime, I did wish them to RIP because they were killed by pure evils. Many other Iranians also did the same here. Now that isn't the case for Many Arab members here, including yourself, because you cursed that guy for obvious reasons. No one appreciates that at all, and to be honest with you, you are the one among many. 

Maybe you wrote that because you were angry or something, but if that's your real belief, then it's a whole another story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I posted my weapons in a thread designed for posting weapons on PDF.



Link to thread?


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> I believe an IRGC general was killed recently. Saw a "martyrdom" (frying in hell Inshallah) poster for him made by an Iraqi.



No problem for him he was seeking death anyway, you better worry about ISIS eating FSA instead of celebrating death of Shias by ISIS hand.


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> I don't have a major objection with what you wrote, and yes, a major change is needed all over ME.
> 
> If you have that view, it's appreciated, but it should not come with double standards.
> 
> You called a man terrorist who led various successful operations against Daesh and had absolutely nothing to do with any 'terrorism' activity. He was a Iran-Iraq war veteran who went on another mission in Iraq to lead the fight against Daesh. You called him a terrorist purely because of a double standard, him being Iranian or a Shia. Why? Because if the same guy had a Saudi citizenship, he'd be a hero to you. Few months ago, some Saudi guards were killed by AQ and despite my disagreement with your regime, I did wish them to RIP because they were killed by pure evils. Many other Iranians also did the same here. Now that isn't the case for Many Arab members here, including yourself, because you cursed that guy for obvious reasons. No one appreciates that at all, and to be honest with you, you are the one among many.
> 
> Maybe you wrote that because you were angry or something, but if that's your real belief, then it's a whole another story.



Ok, that's good.

I have not shown any double standards recently at all. Meaning for most of 2014. When I first joined PDF I was like many of you Iranian users and many Arab users. Trying to defend my regime (LOL, like I ever chose those people to rule "me" or others) at any given opportunity (almost). I am past that as I started to look at this more objectively.

I don't know that man at all.

I am not against him fighting against Daesh. I am against the regime that he represents, their policies in the Arab world, the militias the regime supports and the crimes that they have committed. You just told me that he was an Iranian Arab. In fact I could guess that form his surname. So I don't view him as an Iranian.

To tell you honestly (now I might sound like a radical according to some) then people working for the regimes of the ME are sometimes legitimate targets and not much better than the terrorist groups. They are part of the regime apparatus that are killing innocent people and oppressing whole nations. Exclude the youngsters here and those just in the army to make a living. I am talking about the convinced ones here. Now I don't really know if I believe this but a part of me things that they are part of the problem.

Why do you think that I have a problem with Shias? I have not at all. Time and time again I have spoken for the need for Iraqi Arabs, Yemenis, Lebanese etc. to unite and I am a proponent of Saudi Arabian Shias as long as they are loyal to the state. I got a problem with the branch of Shia Islam (Wilayat al Faqih) just like you might have a problem with our Najdi dominated clergy rather than Sunnis as a whole. Hope you got the point now.

Look that guy killed is not some ordinary young Iranian soldier. He is part of the IRGC. The most hardcore loyalists that are keeping your regime alive. They are the elite Basij.

I see those people as invaders of Arab lands and as people who are only pursuing their regimes agenda in the region which I find as a harmful agenda. I also know that those Shia militias have committed massacres and crimes and they are backed by your regime and they do not hide it.

You also have called Saudi Arabians and other foreigners killed fighting for FSA, the Islamic Front etc. for terrorists while most of us anti-Assad regime members do not see them as terrorists.

While those joining Daesh and Al-Nusra are scum that we openly cheer for when they die. Not in the literal sense but you got my point.

I do agree that the mentality of "cheering" when ones "enemies" are dying is part of the problem in the ME but that's another discussion altogether.

I tell you now if he was only fighting Daesh and nothing more then I will "take my comment back" despite him being part of the most hardcore military regime wing of the regime that currently controls Iran.



Falcon29 said:


> Link to thread?



Don't remember what the thread is called. It was 1.5 years ago during the summer when I was back in Hijaz. I remember that some Indian user that lived in USA had an insane collection of semi-automatic rifles, shotguns, various pistols (old and new) etc. I think that I need to relocate to Texas. I heard that both Americans and Saudi Arabian students living there call us the Texans of the Arab world.

Where is @Yzd Khalifa when we need him?

@Falcon29

I meant semi-automatic. My MacBook "wrote" that. What is it called when you are in the middle of writing a word in English and then the program proposes you a word before you have written it fully? It also happens when using a iPhone. Sometimes I notice that it happens when I am writing here on PDF. I notice words that make no sense in a otherwise perfectly "normal" sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

You can't have automatic rifles here. Unless involved in military/law enforcement. But, yeah, almost every gun owner has shotgun. I don't know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, you got plenty of problems in Pakistan to worry about. Stop taking sides between regimes in the ME. Nothing good will come out of it for you, your country, ethnic group or anyone else doing that. You won't be seen as an equal in any "camp". Just telling you how it is. Brutal but nevertheless correct. You will grow out of it despite probably being older than me. I am in my earliest 20's despite sounding too old sometimes.



I'm entitled to have an opinion on the ME and my views corresponds with Iran and their resistance axis most of the time and it's not because I am shia. Furthermore being part Afghan I have no love for USA and I think the GCC are nothing but their puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

beast89 said:


> I'm entitled to have an opinion on the ME and my views corresponds with Iran and their resistance axis most of the time and it's not because I am shia. Furthermore being part Afghan I have no love for USA and I think the GCC are nothing but their puppets.



Yes, you are but you should not cross that line. Seeing your avatar, posts etc. (all evolving around Iran and the conflicts in the ME) one can quickly get a picture of what I described.

Mate, that "resistance axis" is a bunch of nonsense. You know this as well deep down. Resistance against what? What has it done this "resistance axis" other than creating misery? From Cuba, North Korea, Libya, Syria to Iran? Ask the people in those 5 countries. You think that they like their life's in general?

Point is that the Muslim world is behind the West on every department outside natural riches.

Let me remind you of the fact that your own country (Pakistan) is the only nuclear power in the Muslim world and arguably has the strongest army. If your country is a ally of USA and the West (which they are) what does that say about your dream of a wide-scaled "resistance axis" against the West? Pakistan is a US puppet according to your logic. GCC (a 3-4 times smaller population than Pakistan, no nuclear weapons etc.) has benefited from being an ally of the West and so has the people overall. If just the West could topple all of our regimes it would be perfect.

Would you not hate the Russians more as a partial Afghan considering the fact that they killed around 2-3 million civilians? Correct me if I am wrong. The Americans never reached even numbers close to that.

Or what about Pakistan's role in Afghanistan?

Lastly I am not a USA apologist but I like the country and quite frankly I do appreciate most what they have given the world outside their foreign policy and fast food chains and other issues that I have forgot. The Americans I know are lovely people and very friendly and they often do not agree with their leaders either.

We should not blame a whole country and their people for the faults of their leaders. Less so in countries where the leaders have not been elected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

al-Hasani said:


> Would you not hate the Russians more as a partial Afghan considering the fact that they killed around 2-3 million civilians? Correct me if I am wrong. The Americans never reached even numbers close to that.


Was just about to mention that, great minds think alike.
The number is closer to 1.5 million civilians, but that's still a lot. Funny how people complain about 'murica's war in Afghanistan but almost none of those who complained when the U.S. invaded complained when the Soviet Union invaded.
Death total in the now over Afghanistan War was ~120,000 civilians from all sides (as in killed by NATO, Taliban, etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Mass grave discovered in eastern Syria | Al Bawaba
A mass grave, which contains the bodies of scores of Syrian people killed by ISIL militants, has been found in the Syria’s eastern province of Deir Ezzor.

The corpses of 70 citizens were discovered by the families of the victims in al-Bahra village in the eastern province on Monday.

According to local sources, most of the bodies belonged to the members of the Shaitat Sunni tribe that picked up arms against the ISIL militants in the eastern province in the summer.

A similar mass grave was discovered near the al-Kashkiyeh village in the east of Deir Ezzor on October 17.
[...]


----------



## 1000

Hussein said:


> Mass grave discovered in eastern Syria | Al Bawaba
> A mass grave, which contains the bodies of scores of Syrian people killed by ISIL militants, has been found in the Syria’s eastern province of Deir Ezzor.
> 
> The corpses of 70 citizens were discovered by the families of the victims in al-Bahra village in the eastern province on Monday.
> 
> According to local sources, most of the bodies belonged to the members of the Shaitat Sunni tribe that picked up arms against the ISIL militants in the eastern province in the summer.
> 
> A similar mass grave was discovered near the al-Kashkiyeh village in the east of Deir Ezzor on October 17.
> [...]



O Mashallah!

Where's @Dr.Thrax I feel like dropping a comment like he does

Keep burning each other, less wahabis always good for the majoos!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Last week Assad is running amok, barrel bombing Gouta, Hama, Idlib Raqqa like crazy. About 150 sorties a day. Not reported at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Last week Assad is running amok, barrel bombing Gouta, Hama, Idlib Raqqa like crazy. About 150 sorties a day. Not reported at all.




Most of them are either in the south which is an answer to rebels' offensive in north Dara'a threatening Damascus or in north Aleppo ( Malah ) to stop massive attacks by rebels since they have advantage of manpower .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Some of today bombings:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Happy new year to everyone (except the ISIS supporting filth). 
May the new year bring more victories to the Syrian Army, against the Western-Zionist-Wahhabi backed terrorists













Serpentine said:


> I don't have a major objection with what you wrote, and yes, a major change is needed all over ME.
> 
> If you have that view, it's appreciated, but it should not come with double standards.
> 
> You called a man terrorist who led various successful operations against Daesh and had absolutely nothing to do with any 'terrorism' activity. He was a Iran-Iraq war veteran who went on another mission in Iraq to lead the fight against Daesh. You called him a terrorist purely because of a double standard, him being Iranian or a Shia. Why? Because if the same guy had a Saudi citizenship, he'd be a hero to you. Few months ago, some Saudi guards were killed by AQ and despite my disagreement with your regime, I did wish them to RIP because they were killed by pure evils. Many other Iranians also did the same here. Now that isn't the case for Many Arab members here, including yourself, because you cursed that guy for obvious reasons. No one appreciates that at all, and to be honest with you, you are the one among many.
> 
> Maybe you wrote that because you were angry or something, but if that's your real belief, then it's a whole another story.



These are their standards and you should expect it from them at all times. Otherwise you'll be disapponted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> O Mashallah!
> 
> Where's @Dr.Thrax I feel like dropping a comment like he does
> 
> Keep burning each other, less wahabis always good for the majoos!


Since when did I support the killing of Shietat?
I only said comments like those when FOREIGN shiites & FOREIGN ISIS were killing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Mussana said:


> First, I have proved from the mouth of ur deputy to the hidden mehdi that the word Wahabi is a colonial invention and none from u was able to refute that.
> 
> Second as regards to hatred of Shias and Iran , i do agree that i do have extreme hatred for the Shia because who on earth will call himself a MUSLIM and not hate someone who curses and Slanders his mother as the Shia do regarding the mother of all believers Hazrat Aisha RA and Hazrat Hafsa Ra.
> 
> Third , as regards to Arab sunni countries alliance with the US and i somehow ignoring that , as ur brother rightly pointed out i am active on Al jazeera so go and see for urself the way i take to pieces all those Sunni countries that are in alliance with the US. The only thing that i think must be itching u is why i don't make a difference between a sunni country cooperating with US and a Shia country cooperating with the communist russians......



here's some of your comments from aljazeera : "We take that service from the Shia scum we capture" and "The reports came straight from the shia jewish propaganda room in order to defame him." So you can stop pretending to be diplomatic.to get your point across.
You're an ISIS supporter and the very fact that saudi users on here like your posts proves ISIS and saudi state ideology only differs on the Royal family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Since when did I support the killing of Shietat?
> I only said comments like those when FOREIGN shiites & FOREIGN ISIS were killing each other.



good to know.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aleppo destruction of a tunnel under a regime position in the Souk (really old and famous market) in the old city. (This attack was carried out by the newly formed Levantine Front, a merger of multiple rebel groups in Aleppo.)
‫حلب تفجير نفق تحت مواقع النظام في السويقة بالمدينة القديمة‬‎ - YouTube
Situation in Qunaitra and Latakia provinces:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Sham Brigades: Hitting military vehicles on Kroum hill with TOW missiles.


----------



## Serpentine

Another story from the love of rebels, ahhhmmm, JN terrorists for Syrian people:

1 week ago, government arrested some girls in university of Aleppo, while they were holding demonstration and chanting slogans in favor of al-Nusra front (an internationally recognized terrorist group). Nus-Rats in return sabotaged water and electricity supplies to citizens of Aleppo for nearly a week. Today gov released those girls and Nus-rats again restored supply of water and electricity to Aleppo.
So these terrorists, sorry rebels, practically hold thousands of civilians as hostages by stopping water and electricity supplies to hundreds of thousands of people only because of few terrorist sympathizers.
Here's one of the girls:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Some unfortunate news for the Assad regime:
1.) ISIS attacked Deir ez Zour airbase today
2.) ISIS suicide attack in Aleppo (bad for civilians too)
3.) Syrian rebels attacked Handarat and killed many foreign militias
4.) Rebels blew up a tunnel killing 30+ Assadists
5.) Friendly fire from barrel bombs on an Assad checkpoint
6.) Rebels advancing on Hama and Latakia



Serpentine said:


> Another story from the love of rebels, ahhhmmm, JN terrorists for Syrian people:
> 
> 1 week ago, government arrested some girls in university of Aleppo, while they were holding demonstration and chanting slogans in favor of al-Nusra front (an internationally recognized terrorist group). Nus-Rats in return sabotaged water and electricity supplies to citizens of Aleppo for nearly a week. Today gov released those girls and Nus-rats again restored supply of water and electricity to Aleppo.
> So these terrorists, sorry rebels, practically hold thousands of civilians as hostages by stopping water and electricity supplies to hundreds of thousands of people only because of few terrorist sympathizers.
> Here's one of the girls:


You hypocritical pig.
So it's okay for the regime to besiege Ghouta for over a year (12 children just died today in there due to siege btw) just for the few thousand rebels in there?
Or how about Darayya?
Or Waer in Homs?
Yeah sure, you really do "care" about the Syrian people.
BTW, no-one on here as far as I know supports Al-Nusra.

All of the unfortunate news above is credit to Malcolmite (twitter.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You hypocritical pig.
> So it's okay for the regime to besiege Ghouta for over a year (12 children just died today in there due to siege btw) just for the few thousand rebels in there?
> Or how about Darayya?
> Or Waer in Homs?
> Yeah sure, you really do "care" about the Syrian people.
> BTW, no-one on here as far as I know supports Al-Nusra.
> 
> All of the unfortunate news above is credit to Malcolmite (twitter.)



You just show your cultural level by insulting and I won't lower myself to that level.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You just show your cultural level by insulting and I won't lower myself to that level.


And you won't respond to my argument because I just wrecked yours. Even if I didn't "insult" you you'd find some other way to avoid it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And you won't respond to my argument because I just wrecked yours. Even if I didn't "insult" you you'd find some other way to avoid it.


The only thing you wrecked was common sense.
JN sabotaged supplies only because few girls who were supporting a terrorist group were arrested, while you are comparing it with Ghouta where thousands of armed men are ready to flush into Damascus if the siege is lifted. So stupid.

Rebels made it a dirty war right from beginning, starting the siege on Nubul and Zahraa in Aleppo and making the war to cities and neighbourhoods. Ghouta is a different case. Government never stops water supplies or electricity to the area to gain the upper hand, unlike the case with Nusra.

The only reason Ghouta or Waer or Daraya are besieged is preventing them from attacking Damascus, as they have tried hundreds of times. Funny how you don't remember that it was rebels in Waer who chose to stay after the deal to leave Homs months ago, so they are also making the civilians suffer in there. 

Unlike Aleppo were people willingly live in gov held areas, you failed the mention that there is already public discontent against Zahran Aloush gang and people held numerous demonstrations against IF for turning their neighborhoods in to war fronts. They willingly took the war inside cities and yes civilians are suffering for it. They are literally taking shelters in people's homes and areas. There are already reconciliation plans in areas round Damascus were rebels agreed to give up the fight (while keeping their arms) like Qadam or Qabun, and no civilians are suffering from a siege.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The only thing you wrecked was common sense.
> JN sabotaged supplies only because few girls who were supporting a terrorist group were arrested, while you are comparing it with Ghouta where thousands of armed men are ready to flush into Damascus if the siege is lifted. So stupid.
> 
> Rebels made it a dirty war right from beginning, starting the siege on Nubul and Zahraa in Aleppo and making the war to cities and neighbourhoods. Ghouta is a different case. Government never stops water supplies or electricity to the area to gain the upper hand, unlike the case with Nusra.
> 
> The only reason Ghouta or Waer or Daraya are besieged is preventing them from attacking Damascus, as they have tried hundreds of times. Funny how you don't remember that it was rebels in Waer who chose to stay after the deal to leave Homs months ago, so they are also making the civilians suffer in there.
> 
> Unlike Aleppo were people willingly live in gov held areas, you failed the mention that there is already public discontent against Zahran Aloush gang and people held numerous demonstrations against IF for turning their neighborhoods in to war fronts. They willingly took the war inside cities and yes civilians are suffering for it. They are literally taking shelters in people's homes and areas. There are already reconciliation plans in areas round Damascus were rebels agreed to give up the fight (while keeping their arms) like Qadam or Qabun, and no civilians are suffering from a siege.


Do you even know what the word "siege" means?
It doesn't mean all supplies don't come in, it means that people are starving because the _lack_ of supplies. Those 12 children and thousands of others died because the Assad regime would go to any lengths to stop as many supplies from coming in, including food and water. If they let those 2 through, the rebels still wouldn't be able to attack Damascus - that doesn't increase ammo supply or manpower.
Nubl and Zahraa? You do realize that they are right next to Kurdish held territory, and they can freely move through there and get supplies? You really don't like using your brain.
I'm sure you have plenty of "sources" for the "public discontent" with Zahran Alloush. They took the war inside cities because THAT IS WHERE ASSAD'S TROOPS ARE.

Speaking of Nubl and Zahraa, rebels attacked them again. Probably Daesh is going to help their SAA bodies again and attack Mare.
Izra' is also under attack. Assad can now say bye bye to Dara'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dude, at this rate, Assad would die of old age and the war won't be over. Can you believe it? Assad was 45 when the war began and now he's 49.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Dude, at this rate, Assad would die of old age and the war won't be over. Can you believe it? Assad was 45 when the war began and now he's 49.


What matters most is him frying in hell for eternity, which is already guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> What matters most is him frying in hell for eternity, which is already guaranteed.




On the contrary, Assad is the rightful president of Syria and elected by the Syrian people 73% turnout 88% votes.

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> On the contrary, Assad is the rightful president of Syria and elected by the Syrian people 73% turnout 88% votes.
> 
> Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Are you retarded?
It's like expecting China or North Korea to have fair elections. You think a dictator who has been in power for 14 years is going to have "free and fair" elections? His father had 100% of people vote for him 3 times in a row. He has always had over 88%. Show me fair elections where these results happen consistently for 44 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you retarded?
> It's like expecting China or North Korea to have fair elections. You think a dictator who has been in power for 14 years is going to have "free and fair" elections? His father had 100% of people vote for him 3 times in a row. He has always had over 88%. Show me fair elections where these results happen consistently for 44 years.




14 years is nothing. His son is going to be president too no? Try stop him. Ha ha you can't. If you fight you be killed. You scared?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> 14 years is nothing. His son is going to be president too no? Try stop him. Ha ha you can't. If you fight you be killed. You scared?


Scared of death?
I'm Muslim lol
BTW, it's been going on for 44 years, not 14.

Aleppo: Bustan al-Basha: FSA sniper hitting Assad forces gatherings 29-12-14 G1




Aleppo: Bustan al-Basha: FSA sniper hitting Assad forces gatherings 29-12-14 G2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Scared of death?
> I'm Muslim lol
> BTW, it's been going on for 44 years, not 14.
> 
> Aleppo: Bustan al-Basha: FSA sniper hitting Assad forces gatherings 29-12-14 G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleppo: Bustan al-Basha: FSA sniper hitting Assad forces gatherings 29-12-14 G2




Actually, it's been going on for 0 years. The only ones who are fighting Syria are foreign terrorists.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Actually, it's been going on for 0 years. The only ones who are fighting Syria are foreign terrorists.


First of all, I'm referring to the Assad family's reign of terror. Second of all, they're not foreigners, they're Syrian.




(Not sure if this was posted already)

I did post it earlier, but it still proves my point.

Usud Al-Sharqia: near the battle of the liberation of Bir Qassab (from Daesh)





Raed Fares was unfortunately abducted today in Saraqib, he spoke out against both Daesh and Assad. IIRC he spoke out against Nusra.
Probably abducted by Daesh or Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

waz said:


> My bro, when a post is reported we, the moderators are able to view the content and then decide what happens. Disabling a report button opens up a can of worms.
> 
> So far, it has been fine in this thread, bar a few off-topic posts regarding history. Please stop referring to him and I'm sure he will not respond to you.



Waz... I came to this thread to read about the latest development...instead i'm scrolling down useless posts between Arabs and Persians.... Is it that hard to keep this thread inline....


----------



## Timur

Sinan said:


> Arabs and Persians



its a secterian war.. nobody can say something else.. you could say what nobody wants to say "shia vs sunni" 

every lebanese shia I met here in alamanya is on its shia sunni jihad trip so most wont want to say it but its a fact that this is a full blown shia/christian/yezidi vs sunni war.. 

it looks strange when everybody knows it but nobody says it and everybody tries not to go over the red line.. all flaming and hate comes from that.. I give the assad example : all the assad love and hype comes from that.. (except the non muslim indians they just hate muslims ..and finally you can say it to christmas forbidding chinese too they dont like religion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> Waz... I came to this thread to read about the latest development...instead i'm scrolling down useless posts between Arabs and Persians.... Is it that hard to keep this thread inline....


It is Wahhabis against sane people



Dr.Thrax said:


> Some unfortunate news for the Assad regime:
> 1.) ISIS attacked Deir ez Zour airbase today
> 2.) ISIS suicide attack in Aleppo (bad for civilians too)
> 3.) Syrian rebels attacked Handarat and killed many foreign militias
> 4.) Rebels blew up a tunnel killing 30+ Assadists
> 5.) Friendly fire from barrel bombs on an Assad checkpoint
> 6.) Rebels advancing on Hama and Latakia
> 
> 
> You hypocritical pig.
> So it's okay for the regime to besiege Ghouta for over a year (12 children just died today in there due to siege btw) just for the few thousand rebels in there?
> Or how about Darayya?
> Or Waer in Homs?
> Yeah sure, you really do "care" about the Syrian people.
> BTW, no-one on here as far as I know supports Al-Nusra.
> 
> All of the unfortunate news above is credit to Malcolmite (twitter.)


U animal ISIS supporter once got banned, but created an Id again,

@WebMaster


----------



## Hussein

Timur said:


> its a secterian war.. nobody can say something else.. you could say what nobody wants to say "shia vs sunni"
> 
> every lebanese shia I met here in alamanya is on its shia sunni jihad trip so most wont want to say it but its a fact that this is a full blown shia/christian/yezidi vs sunni war..
> 
> it looks strange when everybody knows it but nobody says it and everybody tries not to go over the red line.. all flaming and hate comes from that.. I give the assad example : all the assad love and hype comes from that.. (except the non muslim indians they just hate muslims ..and finally you can say it to christmas forbidding chinese too they dont like religion)


for the Assad support it is mostly strategic and relations have long existed. for exemple many Iranian said they don't forget the Assad support to Iran during war. Of course some people go in Syria for protecting shrines too but this is not all the explanations : of course people who are obsessed about sectarian stuff will think like this.

you forgot about kurds . they soon will get their own country, from your country, from Syria Iran and Iraq.
and they have strong support for this in Europe: not only population but politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Timur said:


> its a secterian war.. nobody can say something else.. you could say what nobody wants to say "shia vs sunni"
> 
> every lebanese shia I met here in alamanya is on its shia sunni jihad trip so most wont want to say it but its a fact that this is a full blown shia/christian/yezidi vs sunni war..
> 
> it looks strange when everybody knows it but nobody says it and everybody tries not to go over the red line.. all flaming and hate comes from that.. I give the assad example : all the assad love and hype comes from that.. (except the non muslim indians they just hate muslims ..and finally you can say it to christmas forbidding chinese too they dont like religion)



As Turkey we are doing fine by staying out of this mess.



Hussein said:


> they soon will get their own country, from your country,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IRAN 1802 said:


>



Our generals don't get sniped by Jihadist....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

@Sinan 
you know my opinion about it. i am just saying that you cannot ignore that one part of the problems is about kurdistan. and at least in France kurds are very popular and i often hear : they are the only ones trustable and not extremists and they should have independence.
I am totally against the fact to summarize conflict with sectarian view only. people who tend to do this are just manipulators or extremists. they don't represent the majority of people of ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> Our generals don't get sniped by Jihadist....


U have killed thousands of Kurds in their country and have lost thousands of soldiers and general in war against Kurds.
Btw today even a 5 years old kid know Turkey is the first supporter of Wahhabi FSA and ISIS terrorists in Iraq & Syria albeit beside US and Saudia. Without turkey civil conflict in Syria would not last for 5 months. Do not be a mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> @Sinan
> you know my opinion about it. i am just saying that you cannot ignore that one part of the problems is about kurdistan. and at least in France kurds are very popular and i often hear : they are the only ones trustable and not extremists and they should have independence.
> I am totally against the fact to summarize conflict with sectarian view only. people who tend to do this are just manipulators or extremists. they don't represent the majority of people of ME.



Mate, i don't give a rat shıt about France's opnion. If they love them so much they can take them all to their countries.

Other than that, If any country or nation wants a chunk of our country, they should met us in the battlefield. To add, there is no country or nation that can beat Turkey in this part of the world.



IRAN 1802 said:


> U have killed thousands of Kurds in their country


Kurds have no country, and we didn't killed thousands of Kurds.



IRAN 1802 said:


> and have lost thousands of soldiers and general in war against Kurds.


Yeap, not against Kurds but against PKK... there is difference. Which general died ?



IRAN 1802 said:


> Btw today even a 5 years old kid know Turkey is the first supporter of Wahhabi FSA and ISIS terrorists in Iraq & Syria albeit beside US and Saudia.


Conspiracy theories of Mullah boys doesn't interest me. 



IRAN 1802 said:


> Without turkey civil conflict in Syria would not last for 5 months.


So, you are an military expert now ???



IRAN 1802 said:


> Do not be a mouthpiece.


Like yourself ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

IRAN 1802 said:


> U have killed thousands of Kurds in their country and have lost thousands of soldiers and general in war against Kurds.
> Btw today even a 5 years old kid know Turkey is the first supporter of Wahhabi FSA and ISIS terrorists in Iraq & Syria albeit beside US and Saudia. Without turkey civil conflict in Syria would not last for 5 months. Do not be a mouthpiece.



excact that secterian thing I spoke about.. wahhabi fsa your azz

you support your alawi sect of shia.. and assume us to support wahabi sects.. just because you thing we are like you accepting and supporting any strange sect .. but the biggest problem is most of us sunni and specially turks we dont think this way .. the ones who are paranoind are you my iranian friends (I think not all are like you but let me generalize it)

for us it is nothing of concern mostly we do not have any interest in this secterian bullshit.. if we support fsa than we do it because it is the right thing.. assad has to leave not because he is shia (which he is defeinitivly not) but because he is not worse being a leader this children barrel bombing dictator should leave or die like saddam or gaddafi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

IRAN 1802 said:


> U have killed thousands of Kurds in their country and have lost thousands of soldiers and general in war against Kurds.
> Btw today even a 5 years old kid know Turkey is the first supporter of Wahhabi FSA and ISIS terrorists in Iraq & Syria albeit beside US and Saudia. Without turkey civil conflict in Syria would not last for 5 months. Do not be a mouthpiece.



Without the sectarian Iranian regime support for the criminal Asshead regime the civil war would have ended in 2011 and many lives would be saved.


----------



## Hussein

Except Israel, i don't see any neutral country in this conflict (in ME).

And just to remind ... i understand it is convenient for the simple minded to summarize Iranian support with sectarian ideology. But the fact it is something else. I give you a few points so you can try to be in position of Iran in case you are interested (i am not saying it is good but that's what i hear and read from many sources):
1. many scholars don't think they are shia . and indeed except the shrines there is nothing like "saving the lives of shias " at least in Syria (that's different in Iraq)
Iran is more sectarian about Hezbollah link but Assad link is not really sectarian
2. many army men i know in Iran said me that they think Assad is a trustable ally and Iran needs to keep this ally
and remembering Assad was the only to support us during the invasion of Saddam
none of you cared of hundred thousands of us killed during the war . most of your countries supported the crazy Saddam
3. this is strategic : Assad is an ally and everyone knows that many countries around are supporting MB and salafis and other groups ... for installing an hostile regime to Iran 
considering the strategic position ...

Syrian people have been victims of Assad first 
but the guys giving them weapons to the bad rebels .. they have a very large responsibility in this bloodshed 
stop your hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Good news, Raed Fares is back safe and sound.
Even more good news, rebels have taken a roundabout in the western parts of Shiekh Najjar. There goes your "encirclement." At this rate we'll be encircling them if their Daesh buddies don't attack us.
Also, an interesting video:










NDF announce suicide bombing regiments (Sign of desperation):





Damascus Countryside: Clashes between the Free Syrian Army and the regime's forces on the outskirts of Zebdeen town.




Aleppo: The FSA hits regime forces gatherings close to Handarat Hill with Hell cannon shells.




Damacus: Aircraft raid the Damascus Jobar distrcit 31-12-2014 (Happy New Year from Assad! Bombs for everyone!):


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Damage dealt a regime forces frigate (!!!) in Latakia after hitting it with Jaysh al-Islam's missiles.




The full operation of the battle of "Celebrate the Killing of 'Ad" - Cleansing of Al-Mahse town in Qalamoun from the Khawarij (ISIS/Daesh) abominations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Breaking news: Alasad visits Jobar 

Bashar Alasad Celebrates the new year in Jobar along with the Lions of the Syrian Army

Happy New Year, may God bless Syria and bless the Syrian Armed Forces and bring peace to our homeland. *​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Syrian Lion said:


> *Breaking news: Alasad visits Jobar
> 
> Bashar Alasad Celebrates the new year in Jobar along with the Lions of the Syrian Army
> 
> Happy New Year, may God bless Syria and bless the Syrian Armed Forces and bring peace to our homeland. *​


Well that's quite a dangerous area. Imagine how much the armed gangs would pay to get to him in Jobar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

More footage and pictures will be shared later..

Alasad visits the Syrian army in Jobar


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Alasad visit to Jobar 










*​


Serpentine said:


> Well that's quite a dangerous area. Imagine how much the armed gangs would pay to get to him in Jobar.


he is in the war zone... a strong leader like him, we know that our SAA is fine...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

Sinan said:


> Waz... I came to this thread to read about the latest development...instead i'm scrolling down useless posts between Arabs and Persians.... Is it that hard to keep this thread inline....



Some people will be facing a ban on this thread now. Also, yes, it seriously is that hard to keep this thread in order. This thread like I mentioned before is the worst for violations in the whole forum. It is a battleground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

"Alas, Bashar al-Assad is well aware that the relative endurance of rebel rule in Daraa challenges his narrative that the West must choose between his regime and the terrorists. In the coming months, it is likely that the regime will try to retake Daraa to prevent just this sort of a secular, nationalist alternative from emerging. Therefore, any international efforts to “freeze” the conflict in areas such as Aleppo should take into account that the regime may use any freed-up forces and assets in order to turn its firepower southward. Freezes in fighting in the north should not come at the expense of those in the south, where rebel rule is providing one of the few blueprints for how Syria could emerge from this crisis."

The South Will Rise Again | Foreign Policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Syrian Lion said:


> *Breaking news: Alasad visits Jobar
> 
> Bashar Alasad Celebrates the new year in Jobar along with the Lions of the Syrian Army
> 
> Happy New Year, may God bless Syria and bless the Syrian Armed Forces and bring peace to our homeland. *​




Syria has recaptured Jobar?



ebray said:


> "Alas, Bashar al-Assad is well aware that the relative endurance of rebel rule in Daraa challenges his narrative that the West must choose between his regime and the terrorists. In the coming months, it is likely that the regime will try to retake Daraa to prevent just this sort of a secular, nationalist alternative from emerging. Therefore, any international efforts to “freeze” the conflict in areas such as Aleppo should take into account that the regime may use any freed-up forces and assets in order to turn its firepower southward. Freezes in fighting in the north should not come at the expense of those in the south, where rebel rule is providing one of the few blueprints for how Syria could emerge from this crisis."
> 
> The South Will Rise Again | Foreign Policy




I think Daraa will be hard to defend. Jordan doesn't seem very involved against Syria for some reason. Also, there is a strong Iraqi Mahdi Army force in southern Syria sent by Sadr.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Syrian Lion said:


> *Alasad visit to Jobar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> he is in the war zone... a strong leader like him, we know that our SAA is fine...


God bless him ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Hussein said:


> Except Israel, i don't see any neutral country in this conflict (in ME).



Israel is deep up to her neck in this conflict.



IRAN 1802 said:


> God bless him ...


He is the only man, among the lifeless amorphous arab rulers of service. God is giving him the wisdom and the strength to stand tall to these despicable form of human life.


----------



## DizuJ

Assad's "frontline tour" pinpointed to Zablatani, *south of Jobar* in Damascus







you know the area Bashar visits sees a lot of fighting when the soldier/actor he talks to has the safety switch on





Same regime tank driver appears in photos w/ Bashar Assad in Daraya & Homs last year & y’day in Zablatani

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> Assad's "frontline tour" pinpointed to Zablatani, *south of Jobar* in Damascus
> 
> View attachment 180371
> 
> 
> 
> you know the area Bashar visits sees a lot of fighting when the soldier/actor he talks to has the safety switch on
> View attachment 180373
> 
> 
> Same regime tank driver appears in photos w/ Bashar Assad in Daraya & Homs last year & y’day in Zablatani
> 
> View attachment 180374


Thank you, was just about to post those. If he went to Jobar the people would slaughter him, not even the FSA or any other rebels. Jobar is under constant bombardment and the people want revenge.

And some humor:




Soldier: "God curse your Dad, we 'ate air' (Arabic slang for 'took a beating') in Jobar you brother of a ******." 
Assad: "Quickly before a mortar hits us."

Situation in Shiekh Miskeen and Izzra'. One we take those two cities, Assad can say bye bye to Dara'a:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Assad's "frontline tour" pinpointed to Zablatani, *south of Jobar* in Damascus
> 
> View attachment 180371
> 
> 
> 
> you know the area Bashar visits sees a lot of fighting when the soldier/actor he talks to has the safety switch on
> View attachment 180373
> 
> 
> Same regime tank driver appears in photos w/ Bashar Assad in Daraya & Homs last year & y’day in Zablatani
> 
> View attachment 180374


are you kidding me? lol he started out in the areas controlled by SAA and moved in to Jobar...





in addition, you pointing out a safety gun or whatever, how can you see it was on safety, plus that gun is pointless, because there are no BULLETS IN IT... when the presidents or high official leader comes to visit armed men , the army gives them empty guns, just in case of something, you wouldn't know of course, because propaganda and lies blinds your eyes...

plus Daraya is liberated, many soldiers moved from Daraya to Jobar... you have to be really dumb to believe that a soldier will stay in one position not matter what...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Jobar is fully liberated 

First photo of Syrian army BM-30 Smerch 

Timeline Photos - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook

With Smerch firepower, Duma will be quickly liberated


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> plus Daraya is liberated


No.


Superboy said:


> Jobar is fully liberated


No.

One year of civil war in Syria:

01.01.2014:





01.01.2015:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> One year of civil war in Syria:
> 
> 01.01.2014:
> View attachment 180417
> 
> 
> 01.01.2015:
> View attachment 180418




The maps are not correct. Jobar is fully liberated towards the end of 2014.


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> One year of civil war in Syria:
> 
> 01.01.2014:
> View attachment 180417
> 
> 
> 01.01.2015:
> View attachment 180418



Can you explain how a nation that bragged about defeating Israel cannot even cope with various internal militant factions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Norwegian said:


> Can you explain how a nation that bragged about defeating Israel cannot even cope with various internal militant factions?




It's difficult when militants use civilians as human shields. Ukrainian army is pretty strong, but cannot beat militants. Syria is more than 8 times the size of Israel. Israel cannot beat Syria in a conventional war.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Norwegian said:


> Can you explain how a nation that bragged about defeating Israel cannot even cope with various internal militant factions?


the level of the idiocy in this one is huge... Direct front war is easy, you know where is the enemy, street war on the other hand is something else... plus when your neighboring countries open their borders for world wide terrorists to come to Syria no nation on earth can fight it alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> The maps are not correct. Jobar is fully liberated towards the end of 2014.


First of all u hardly can see Jobar in that scale, secondly even Assads propaganda never claim they fully took Jobar. Stop hallucinating.



Superboy said:


> It's difficult when militants use civilians as human shields.


Since when Assad cares about human casualties? He daily drops barrel bombs on them.



Norwegian said:


> Can you explain how a nation that bragged about defeating Israel cannot even cope with various internal militant factions?


One of the reason they attacked Israel is to distract attention from internal problems. Thats why Alawi ruled Syria was much more aggressive towards Israel than Egypt or Jordan.

Similarly Iran wants to show they are more Arabs than Arabs themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Since when Assad cares about human casualties? He daily drops barrel bombs on them.
> 
> 
> One of the reason they attacked Israel is to distract attention from internal problems. Thats why Alawi ruled Syria was much more aggressive towards Israel than Egypt or Jordan.
> 
> Similarly Iran wants to show they are more Arabs than Arabs themselves.


Barrel bombs on ghost towns filled with terrorists, or you are saying there are no refugees at all inside and outside Syria... pick one...

Egypt got Sinai back, which is why Egypt is not hostile toward Israel anymore, however Syria has every right in the world to do whatever it takes to take back Golan... give back Golan and maybe peace will be achieved...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Barrel bombs on ghost towns filled with terrorists, or you are saying there are no refugees at all inside and outside Syria... pick one...
> 
> Egypt got Sinai back, which is why Egypt is not hostile toward Israel anymore, however Syria has every right in the world to do whatever it takes to take back Golan... give back Golan and maybe peace will be achieved...


Yeah sure, that refugee camp in Idlib that got barrel bombed is a "ghost town."
Anything for your lord Assad, right? After all, he's perfect and there is no way that anyone can dislike him.
...

Also, peace will not be achieved until Palestine is liberated, and you're calling me the Zionist. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

*Iranian military commander: We have forces in Syria, Yemen and Iraq*






Lieutenant General Hossein Salami

Deputy head of Iran's Revolutionary Guard Corps, Lieutenant Gen. Hossein Salami, said that the forces linked to the Iranian revolution in Iraq, Syria and Yemen are 10 times larger than Hezbollah's forces in Lebanon.


Salami said that Iraq currently has a popular army "which has ties with the [Islamic] Revolution and is 10 times larger than the Lebanese Hezbollah in terms of numbers."

"Also in Syria, as a pivotal ring of resistance, we have a popular army tied to the Islamic Revolution which has chosen the Basiji [volunteer forces] school of thought as its role model," he added, according to the Iranian _FARS news agency_.

Salami also spoke about Yemen's Ansarullah movement, saying that the movement is inspired by the Islamic Republic's principles, and the jihadist groups in Palestine, which are in an "ongoing confrontation with the Zionist entity."

He added that "the Iranian Islamic Revolution is not only working on spreading the culture that wakes up and develops the mentality of the Muslim world, but it is also working toward activating confrontation, which has pulled the rug from under the foreign forces in the region."

He accused the Americans of conducting operations based on a flawed strategy that caused them to fail in confronting the jihad of the Iranian people, who constitute the active power that motivates jihad in the Muslim world.

He also said that the region is still searching for "a new political and security order. The Islamic Republic of Iran is contributing to producing this order. We have advanced on the enemy in this regard and we have the initiative in shaping this order."

On his part, the Iranian parliament's speaker Ali Larijani said that his country has managed to form a deterrent power to preserve its security and help it stand up to threats.

Meanwhile, Western officials and Syrian opposition members have said that Iran has indeed established a Syrian Hezbollah in Syria as a military arm directly tied to the Islamic Republic. This entity is not subjected to Syrian laws or the Syrian regime's authorities.

The Syrian Hezbollah has several thousand Iranian fighters from the Iranian Revolutionary Guard. It also comprises Iraqis, Yemenis and Aghans from various militias.

According to the Syrian opposition, the commanders of Syria's Hezbollah comprise Iranians and Lebanese figures. The military entity operates under Iranian supervision, either through commanders of the Iranian Republican Guard Corps in Syria or through field commanders from the Lebanese Hezbollah.

Iranian military commander: We have forces in Syria, Yemen and Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Regime besieged areas in Damascus suburbs generate their own electricity 






Info-graph: Number of violations per faction in Syria in 2014 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550664216479162368
Abdul Hadi Alwan Murdered by Al Nusra thugs on 1/1/15.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550725360833159170

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

is it possible that when you put graphics, you honestly give the link of the source please . thank you.


----------



## DizuJ

*Methodology*
The Syrian Network for Human Rights (SNHR) is an independent nongovernmental nonprofit human rights organization that was founded in 2011 to document the ongoing violations in Syria and publish periodic studies, researches, and reports while maintaining the highest levels of professionalism and objectivity as a first step towards exposing violations perpetrators, hold them accountable, and insure victims’ rights.
It should be noted that the U.N. relied on SNHR’s documentation, as its most prominent source, in all of its statistical and analytical reports concerning the victims of the Syrian conflict. Furthermore, SNHR is approved as a certified source by a wide range of Arabic and international news agencies and many international human rights organizations.

The founder and head of SNHR is Mr. Fadel Abdulghani, the network’s team consists of 23 researchers and human rights activists.
SNHR relies in all of is reports and studies mainly on the investigations conducted by its members inside and outside Syria. These investigations are conducted through field-visits or interviews with survivors and eyewitnesses. All of the incidents listed in this report have been documented in extensive reports which were published on the network website in Arabic and English. In this report we selected the most prominent violations that were perpetrated in 2014.

The international humanitarian law and the customary international law in parallel with the international human rights law are all binding upon all the conflict parties.
We emphasize that all of the statistics and incidents included in this study reflect minimally the gravity and scale of the ongoing violations that have been perpetrated in Syria since 2011.

Harvest of the most prominent human rights violations in Syria in 2014 - Syrian Network For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Barrel bombs on ghost towns filled with terrorists, or you are saying there are no refugees at all inside and outside Syria... pick one...


Neither Douma not Ibta, for example which are heavily barrel bombed recently are ghost towns.



> Egypt got Sinai back, which is why Egypt is not hostile toward Israel anymore, however Syria has every right in the world to do whatever it takes to take back Golan... give back Golan and maybe peace will be achieved...


In fact Syria was invited to talks with Egypt. But they refused. More over, Syria even declared sanctions on Egypt in 1977 because they started peace talks with Israel.


----------



## dhul-aktaf

500 said:


> One year of civil war in Syria


and the Oscar goes to* dawla al islamia fi aragh va sham*.



500 said:


> First of all u hardly can see Jobar in that scale


 nothing but a pack of besieged and hapless rats that the noose is getting tighter around their necks minute by minute.


----------



## Serpentine

*Conflict News*‏@rConflictNews
#ISIS most influence spiritual leader Othman Al Nazih from Saudi Arabia has been killed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Serpentine said:


> *Conflict News*‏@rConflictNews
> #ISIS most influence spiritual leader Othman Al Nazih from Saudi Arabia has been killed



Uthman al-Nazeh al-Asiri (this means/indicates that he was from the beautiful Asir region) was his full name apparently. He is on the right.

Very good news. One clown less trying to brainwash gullible souls in KSA, the Arab world as a whole and the whole world in its entirety. I don't know if he spoke English but his speeches in Arabic were probably translated to a wide audience.

A dumb terrorist wasting his life. Looks less than 35 years old. Moron.






Now we always say (rightly so) that now one less terrorist can harm innocents but sometimes I also think about relatives of terrorists and how they must feel and the shame involved. Probably the vast majority of the relatives are normal ordinary people.

There should really be a international study about why certain people join terrorist groups. Or just engage in crime in general (gangs etc.).

People who join ISIS are supposed to be oh so religious and oh so knowledgeable about Islam but their actions prove otherwise. I just don't understand what is going on and why so many people from across the world join ISIS. Which planet have they been living on?

Anyway I might as well ask why people murder, rape etc. We probably will never know fully what drive people to such actions.

The human mind is a strange and complex thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, peace will not be achieved until Palestine is liberated, and you're calling me the Zionist. lol


the west is arming and training the FSA and isreal air strike Syrian army more than once

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the west is arming and training the FSA and isreal air strike Syrian army more than once


And? You think we won't take any help that is offered to us? Yeah, we should totally let our people suffer more just for the sake of not receiving help from the "west."
And Ironically the very country you live in is supported by the west, so I wouldn't speak if I were you.
Also, to have an ideology of East vs. West is retarded. Both have done terrible crimes, but the East has done them much much more.

As for "bombing the Syrian army," they were bombing weapon shipments to Hezbollah. If they really wanted to help the rebels Syria would be free right now, but they don't. They know we hate them so why would they help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure, that refugee camp in Idlib that got barrel bombed is a "ghost town."
> Anything for your lord Assad, right? After all, he's perfect and there is no way that anyone can dislike him.
> ...
> 
> Also, peace will not be achieved until Palestine is liberated, and you're calling me the Zionist. lol


show me the proof the camp was bombed by a barrel bomb and not bombed by terrorists to accuse the SAA...

lol, most of your allies ( F$A terrorists allies ) are Israeli puppets... the west and their puppets 



500 said:


> Neither Douma not Ibta, for example which are heavily barrel bombed recently are ghost towns.
> 
> 
> In fact Syria was invited to talks with Egypt. But they refused. More over, Syria even declared sanctions on Egypt in 1977 because they started peace talks with Israel.


People in Douma are protesting against the F$A terrorists... of course something your media will never show, simple google search will show you that people in Douma are against F$A - AQ terrorists... 

plus, like I said Israel refused peace, they refused 67 borders..... and Israel refused to give back Golan...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dr.Thrax said:


> And? You think we won't take any help that is offered to us? Yeah, we should totally let our people suffer more just for the sake of not receiving help from the "west."
> And Ironically the very country you live in is supported by the west, so I wouldn't speak if I were you.
> Also, to have an ideology of East vs. West is retarded. Both have done terrible crimes, but the East has done them much much more.
> 
> As for "bombing the Syrian army," they were bombing weapon shipments to Hezbollah. If they really wanted to help the rebels Syria would be free right now, but they don't. They know we hate them so why would they help?


i am not trying to tell you what to do but to say that the west is the enemy while they are arming and training you is wrong we should always respect other people minds 
i said it a year ago and i say it now i am not in any side i just wish peace can return to Syria


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> People in Douma are protesting against the F$A terrorists... of course something your media will never show, simple google search will show you that people in Douma are against F$A - AQ terrorists...


So you barrel bomb people of Douma because they are against FSA?



> plus, like I said Israel refused peace, they refused 67 borders..... and Israel refused to give back Golan...


Israel actually agreed to give Golan, but Assad wanted more. As I said Assad declared sanctions against Egypt in 1977 and called Sadat traitor because Egypt started peace talks with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

You know something is wrong when a Syrian has to agree with an Israeli because the Israeli said the truth....dictator supporters will go to any lengths to be retarded for their "great leader."


----------



## jamahir

this stupid thread is five months old, and yet the nato propagandists of fsa plus their israeli friends carry on their disinfo...

@WebMaster i repeat my request... please close this thread.


----------



## SALMAN F

jamahir said:


> this stupid thread is five months old, and yet the nato propagandists of fsa plus their israeli friends carry on their disinfo...
> 
> @WebMaster i repeat my request... please close this thread.


Long live the jamahir and the jamahiriya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CC strikes in Syria and Iraq in 2014:


----------



## Hussein

It is very logic. in Kobani they fight directly IS. In Aleppo there are a lot of different groups. It would be hard to get the right informations too: in Kobani they are troops on ground which indicate where to bomb.


----------



## jamahir

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Long live the jamahir and the jamahiriya
> View attachment 181152



absolutely, my friend... may the green flag fly everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> So you barrel bomb people of Douma because they are against FSA?
> 
> 
> Israel actually agreed to give Golan, but Assad wanted more. As I said Assad declared sanctions against Egypt in 1977 and called Sadat traitor because Egypt started peace talks with Israel.


barrel bombs F$A terrorists, its the F$A terrorists to blame to hide among people, if they were true freedom fighters and it they were Syrians they would had stayed away from people, they would have fought away from populated cities and towns, Syria has large desert and mountains, that's the area to fight in order to save the people... however F$A terrorists use them as shields and for their terrorists propaganda... 

like I said, it was Israel who refused peace... they refused 67 borders... plus what was one of the reason Rabin was killed? Peace with Syria??



Dr.Thrax said:


> You know something is wrong when a Syrian has to agree with an Israeli because the Israeli said the truth....dictator supporters will go to any lengths to be retarded for their "great leader."


You're not Syrian... and of course terrorists supporters like you are always with Israel, F$A terrorists are fighting for Israel, of course many videos show that, and F$A terrorists themselves admit it... even their terrorists opposition make frequent visits to their masters in Tel Aviv..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> You're not Syrian... and of course terrorists supporters like you are always with Israel, F$A terrorists are fighting for Israel, of course many videos show that, and F$A terrorists themselves admit it... even their terrorists opposition make frequent visits to their masters in Tel Aviv..


You keep on saying I'm not Syrian...I'll sit here and enjoy my kebbeh and dibs wa tahineh. And I'm sure you have plenty of video evidence of all of your claims, right?

As for Jamahir...you really have a hard on for supporting dictators don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You keep on saying I'm not Syrian...I'll sit here and enjoy my *kebbeh and dibs wa tahineh*. And I'm sure you have plenty of video evidence of all of your claims, right?
> 
> As for Jamahir...you really have a hard on for supporting dictators don't you?


you're a joke, just because you are eating kebbeh and dibs doesn't mean you're Syrian... you are traitor who asks the west to invade their country and destroy Syria, thus you are not Syrian... 

how old are you kid? 

so tell me this Americans love eating Hummus does that make them Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> barrel bombs F$A terroristsits the F$A terrorists to blame to hide among people,


So Assad indiscriminately bombs civilian neighborhoods. So who is the terrorist?



> like I said, it was Israel who refused peace... they refused 67 borders...


No Israel did not refuse.

And you cant deny simple fact that Assad imposed sanctions on Egypt in 1977 just because he dared to talk with Israel.



> plus what was one of the reason Rabin was killed? Peace with Syria??


No, he was killed before talks with Syria started.


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> As for Jamahir...you really have a hard on for supporting dictators don't you?



surely, usa government is the eternal light of true democracy... surely, its allies like the saudi king and the hinduvaadi/taliban/ikhwaan/fsa are the most enlightened beings in the universe... and thus we all must raise our rifles at those whom usa government declares as dictator.



500 said:


> And you cant deny simple fact that Assad imposed sanctions on Egypt in 1977 just because he dared to talk with Israel.



also, didn't anwar sadat betray syria in the 1973 war??

@Syrian Lion ^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> So Assad indiscriminately bombs civilian neighborhoods. So who is the terrorist?
> 
> 
> No Israel did not refuse.
> 
> And you cant deny simple fact that Assad imposed sanctions on Egypt in 1977 just because he dared to talk with Israel.
> 
> 
> No, he was killed before talks with Syria started.


the terrorists is the coward ones using humans as shields, the Syrian government just like any government in this world has the right to fight terrorism, heck USA and the west invaded nations under the excuse of fighting terrorism and each time they kill innocent people they say collateral damage... so you tell me if you label Alasad as a terrorists, then you also have to label Israel as terrorists for bombing civilians in Lebanon and Palestine and the USA as terrorists for nuking Japan and killing civilians in Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan... so label Israel and the west terrorists first, they have been doing it longer than Alasad...

Yes Israel to this day refuse 67 border, if they didn't refuse then why there is war... plus Syria was for sure against Egypt making peace without condition, they basically gave up the main cause, thus Syria was very angry with their selfish move...

and one of the reasons Rabin was killed because he wanted peace...



jamahir said:


> also, didn't anwar sadat betray syria in the 1973 war??
> 
> @Syrian Lion ^^^


yes, Egypt pulled back from the southern front, thus leaving Syria alone in the war against Israel and the west.. not just that, when he made peace with Israel, the Arab league back then suspended Egypt's seat and moved the HQ to Tunis... Saddat played his cards wrong, he could have added more pressure on Israel, but instead he was being soft with them... he could have easily added pressure by including Syria and Palestine ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Syrian Lion said:


> you're a joke, just because you are eating kebbeh and dibs doesn't mean you're Syrian... you are traitor who asks the west to invade their country and destroy Syria, thus you are not Syrian...
> 
> how old are you kid?
> 
> so tell me this Americans love eating Hummus does that make them Arabs?



LOL everyone who is against ***-sad is not a syrian.. yes you are right this is a factitiously created state so you can have your greek name and call all ppl you like syrian.. and now it will be formed because of that (factitiosly created state).. when the borders are formed from blood then it will become a real state maybe it will have an alternative name and since alawis are not majority of this land I dont think they will have the upper hand.. really I hope they will lose and the real owners of this land will have it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Southern Front's progress in 2014


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Flags of foreign mullah-paid terrorists flying in southern Damascus





FSA affiliated Usud al-Sharqiya captured several daesh scums 





Sign of desperation for Bashar? NDF suicide bombers battilion in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Timur said:


> LOL everyone who is against ***-sad is not a syrian.. yes you are right this is a factitiously created state so you can have your greek name and call all ppl you like syrian.. and now it will be formed because of that (factitiosly created state).. when the borders are formed from blood then it will become a real state maybe it will have an alternative name and since alawis are not majority of this land I dont think they will have the upper hand.. really I hope they will lose and the real owners of this land will have it



you make your own assumptions and BS... the so called opposition sitting in 5 star hotels have asked many times the west to invade Syria, and you want to tell me that those who they call for the enemy to invade their country are Syrians, no they are not Syrians, they have sold their souls before they sold their own country, they are nothing but traitors...

and Syrians shed blood for Syria and we are still to this day shedding blood for our country, we are fighting to stay an independent country not ruled by a western puppet government, that is what the west want, a puppet government in Syria... we will never kneel down to the west, we will fight until the last blood drop and last breath... 
it is not about Sunni or alawaite and etc, it is about Syria... 

real owners of the land?? boy you do need history lessons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> the terrorists is the coward ones using humans as shields, the Syrian government just like any government in this world has the right to fight terrorism


I dont know any other government in the world which *indiscriminately* bombs its own civilians.



> , heck USA and the west invaded nations under the excuse of fighting terrorism and each time they kill innocent people they say collateral damage...so you tell me if you label Alasad as a terrorists, then you also have to label Israel as terrorists for bombing civilians in Lebanon and Palestine


US and Israel do not drop barrel bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> I dont know any other government in the world which *indiscriminately* bombs its own civilians.
> 
> 
> US and Israel do not drop barrel bombs.


again, either there are no refugees or what? The Syrian government is targeting terrorists, and the terrorists use people as shields to use those killed for a propaganda tool, plus most people when they hear the F$A terrorists are closing to their town they leave immediately because they know that F$A brings death with them, F$A will kill them and film them to blame the government... and when SAA returns life returns, people return to their towns... 

you're right USA drops nukes and napalm, kids are still born with defects in Iraq thanks to USA peace bombs, and Israel drops phosphorus bombs... 

get out of here... i'm tired of your BS... stop pretending that you care, you are probably dancing daily to see this chaos and bloodshed happening in Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Syrian Lion said:


> you make your own assumptions and BS... the so called opposition sitting in 5 star hotels have asked many times the west to invade Syria, and you want to tell me that those who they call for the enemy to invade their country are Syrians, no they are not Syrians, they have sold their souls before they sold their own country, they are nothing but traitors...
> 
> and Syrians shed blood for Syria and we are still to this day shedding blood for our country, we are fighting to stay an independent country not ruled by a western puppet government, that is what the west want, a puppet government in Syria... we will never kneel down to the west, we will fight until the last blood drop and last breath...
> it is not about Sunni or alawaite and etc, it is about Syria...
> 
> real owners of the land?? boy you do need history lessons..



did you actually read what I wrote? seems no.. so keep on praying the same thing you showed yourself as a blind propaganda secterian damaged person..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

From one quarter of control to 80% due to bravery, determination, skill, and vital air support. I think up to 2000 rats has been sent to hell so far. And numbers are growing. 






Seems to be well coordinated with coalition forces





















I think this BBC documentary is originally made by BBC farsi from Kobane. Note how the Kurdish volunteer from Rojhelat(Iran occupied) tells the persian reporter that after they are done here they will come for Iran, hehe.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Exclusive: Video Shows Cocaine Allegedly Found at Home of Islamic State Leader* 
By Joakim Medin

January 5, 2015 | 5:40 pm
It's around noon on the day before Christmas, and I'm out walking in the Syrian city of Kobane, with the local Kurdish journalist Mustafa Ali as my guide. The streets are lined with piles of broken concrete, smashed glass, and a few bullet-riddled car wrecks. Explosions rip the air, and the different sounds tell me whether they're coming from the Islamic State (IS), the peshmerga reinforcements from Iraqi Kurdistan, or the Obama administration. For half a week I've been trying to locate a very specific female fighter to interview, and we just received word that she's alive and based at the southern front.











Heading in that direction, Mustafa and I soon reach the western part of the neighborhood of Botan, and a small base of the People's Protection Units (YPG). A dozen or so young fighters wearing Kurdish fatigues are there, and they're all in a very good mood, offering smiles and cigarettes. Dayan, the 32-year-old local commander, invites us in for tea. Inside, he explains how this area was liberated from IS about 15 or 20 days earlier, partly with the help of coordinated US aerial bombardment. Two US-made M16 rifles that were said to be found with the fundamentalists are leaned up against a wall behind him.

The last few days have brought some similar advancements by the local Kurdish forces. Streets and strategic buildings have been taken over by slow street fighting, which culminated in the important December 22 recapturing of Kobane's Cultural Center. A few hours earlier, the happy fighters of this YPG unit had managed to make their own successful early morning attack against a house on the southern front, where an IS leader named Emir Abu Zahra was known to reside. They told me that in the firefight he was shot and killed.

"They also found a few things of his, which they took with them," Dayan told me.

A slightly older fighter who speaks German came back into the room where we drank tea and perused the findings. Among them was a very thick, professional Dell laptop — one of those rugged, military-style Latitude XFRs, which has a ballistic armor protection system and is sold in stores for a few thousand dollars. They are meant to be used in demanding environments by oil workers, the police, and the army. It's an expensive piece of equipment, but something you can probably easily pick up after having robbed the central bank of Mosul.

There's also a traditional looking Middle Eastern dagger among the possessions they said they took from the now dead IS leader. Surprisingly, it's not an authentic one, but a tacky copy with an Egyptian sphinx emblazoned on the case, and a horned goat head on the shaft. There are no blood traces on the blade.

And finally, sitting in front of me, is a large, transparent plastic bag filled with white powder. The YPG fighters told me they are not sure what this could be. So I dipped my index finger into it, and sure enough, it's a big bag of cocaine. I must admit, I am familiar with the taste of the drug.

"Cocaine? What is that?" they ask.

The other guys have no knowledge of this drug, or how people use it. It's nothing they have heard of or encountered before. But Dayan suggests that the powder is something Abu Zahra was distributing in smaller portions to his fighters.

There have been persistent rumors and accusations of drug use in the ranks of Islamic State fighters. Leaders in the group have been said to drug their militants to give them greater courage as they go into battle. This has led to both successful, but also reckless and ineffective suicide attacks by fighters who can easily be shot down. Certain IS militants have been described as "drug-crazed," and Kurds report having found mysterious pills, capsules, and syringes on living and dead IS fighters. And the slurred speech of the murderer behind the infamous beheadings of kidnapped Westerners, the man dubbed "Jihadi John," has been explained as him being high on khat.

All of this stands in sharp contrast to the official image that the Islamic State has been trying to present, as strict adherers to sharia law. Propaganda videos have shown IS members setting fire to piles of cannabis plants apparently found in the vicinity of Aleppo, while others have shown them breaking bottles of liquor, and even burning cigarettes and pharmaceutical drugs. All of these things are illegal under sharia law, and the group's policy on addictive drugs has officially been so strict that even smoking tobacco has been punished with chopped off fingers.

With the finding of what seems to be Abu Zahra's cocaine in Kobane, this could be the first confirmed and concrete evidence of drug use among IS fighters — and of a double standard of men who preach fundamentalism, yet are getting high as they commit massacres. 

'Everywhere Around Is the Islamic State' — On the Road in Iraq with YPG Fighters. Read more here. 

_All photos by Joakim Medin_


----------



## Falcon29

Al-Kurdi said:


> *Exclusive: Video Shows Cocaine Allegedly Found at Home of Islamic State Leader*
> By Joakim Medin
> 
> January 5, 2015 | 5:40 pm
> It's around noon on the day before Christmas, and I'm out walking in the Syrian city of Kobane, with the local Kurdish journalist Mustafa Ali as my guide. The streets are lined with piles of broken concrete, smashed glass, and a few bullet-riddled car wrecks. Explosions rip the air, and the different sounds tell me whether they're coming from the Islamic State (IS), the peshmerga reinforcements from Iraqi Kurdistan, or the Obama administration. For half a week I've been trying to locate a very specific female fighter to interview, and we just received word that she's alive and based at the southern front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading in that direction, Mustafa and I soon reach the western part of the neighborhood of Botan, and a small base of the People's Protection Units (YPG). A dozen or so young fighters wearing Kurdish fatigues are there, and they're all in a very good mood, offering smiles and cigarettes. Dayan, the 32-year-old local commander, invites us in for tea. Inside, he explains how this area was liberated from IS about 15 or 20 days earlier, partly with the help of coordinated US aerial bombardment. Two US-made M16 rifles that were said to be found with the fundamentalists are leaned up against a wall behind him.
> 
> The last few days have brought some similar advancements by the local Kurdish forces. Streets and strategic buildings have been taken over by slow street fighting, which culminated in the important December 22 recapturing of Kobane's Cultural Center. A few hours earlier, the happy fighters of this YPG unit had managed to make their own successful early morning attack against a house on the southern front, where an IS leader named Emir Abu Zahra was known to reside. They told me that in the firefight he was shot and killed.
> 
> "They also found a few things of his, which they took with them," Dayan told me.
> 
> A slightly older fighter who speaks German came back into the room where we drank tea and perused the findings. Among them was a very thick, professional Dell laptop — one of those rugged, military-style Latitude XFRs, which has a ballistic armor protection system and is sold in stores for a few thousand dollars. They are meant to be used in demanding environments by oil workers, the police, and the army. It's an expensive piece of equipment, but something you can probably easily pick up after having robbed the central bank of Mosul.
> 
> There's also a traditional looking Middle Eastern dagger among the possessions they said they took from the now dead IS leader. Surprisingly, it's not an authentic one, but a tacky copy with an Egyptian sphinx emblazoned on the case, and a horned goat head on the shaft. There are no blood traces on the blade.
> 
> And finally, sitting in front of me, is a large, transparent plastic bag filled with white powder. The YPG fighters told me they are not sure what this could be. So I dipped my index finger into it, and sure enough, it's a big bag of cocaine. I must admit, I am familiar with the taste of the drug.
> 
> "Cocaine? What is that?" they ask.
> 
> The other guys have no knowledge of this drug, or how people use it. It's nothing they have heard of or encountered before. But Dayan suggests that the powder is something Abu Zahra was distributing in smaller portions to his fighters.
> 
> There have been persistent rumors and accusations of drug use in the ranks of Islamic State fighters. Leaders in the group have been said to drug their militants to give them greater courage as they go into battle. This has led to both successful, but also reckless and ineffective suicide attacks by fighters who can easily be shot down. Certain IS militants have been described as "drug-crazed," and Kurds report having found mysterious pills, capsules, and syringes on living and dead IS fighters. And the slurred speech of the murderer behind the infamous beheadings of kidnapped Westerners, the man dubbed "Jihadi John," has been explained as him being high on khat.
> 
> All of this stands in sharp contrast to the official image that the Islamic State has been trying to present, as strict adherers to sharia law. Propaganda videos have shown IS members setting fire to piles of cannabis plants apparently found in the vicinity of Aleppo, while others have shown them breaking bottles of liquor, and even burning cigarettes and pharmaceutical drugs. All of these things are illegal under sharia law, and the group's policy on addictive drugs has officially been so strict that even smoking tobacco has been punished with chopped off fingers.
> 
> With the finding of what seems to be Abu Zahra's cocaine in Kobane, this could be the first confirmed and concrete evidence of drug use among IS fighters — and of a double standard of men who preach fundamentalism, yet are getting high as they commit massacres.
> 
> 'Everywhere Around Is the Islamic State' — On the Road in Iraq with YPG Fighters. Read more here.
> 
> _All photos by Joakim Medin_



Kurdish/Arab nationalist propaganda. No matter how brutal they are. They are not corrupt like you guys.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Kurdish/Arab nationalist propaganda. No matter how brutal they are. They are not corrupt like you guys.



Except that terrorist organizations smuggle narcotics and controlled substances for funding, and fighters routinely take drugs in battle to improve their performance and nullify pain, be it cocaine or amphetamines. The US experience in Fallujah with drugs is an eye opener, we are all equally corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Except that terrorist organizations smuggle narcotics and controlled substances for funding, and fighters routinely take drugs in battle to improve their performance and nullify pain, be it cocaine or amphetamines. The US experience in Fallujah with drugs is an eye opener, we are all equally corrupt.



Wow, you never fail to sink so low. CIA is number drug business in global world yet you expect us to believe nonsensical lies which aren't true. You simply don't get it, you ARE LYING. STOP LYING.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Kurdish/Arab nationalist propaganda. No matter how brutal they are. They are not corrupt like you guys.



I agree completely.

IS guys are no corrupt, it's impossible. Have you ever seen a dog or a monkey bribing others or selling drugs? Of course not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> IS guys are no corrupt, it's impossible. Have you ever seen a dog or a monkey bribing others or selling drugs? Of course not.



Nobody drug deals besides you Arab nationalist sons of bitches. Same allegations are made by Egyptian regime against Hamas. Even though Arab nationalists are biggest drug users in Egypt.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Wow, you never fail to sink so low. CIA is number drug business in global world yet you expect us to believe nonsensical lies which aren't true. You simply don't get it, you ARE LYING. STOP LYING.



I'm not sure what the illicit actions of the CIA have to do with this.

Money doesn't grow on trees, terrorist organizations smuggle everything from cigs to cocaine, and in certain instances use these narcotics, again look up the experiences of US soldiers in Fallujah, many fighters were pumped on amphetamines. 

But of course I'm lying, ISIS aren't corrupt, I mean besides the sex slavery, beheadings, mass executions, rape, murder, and pillaging they wouldn't dare take some coke to fight better.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Nobody drug deals besides you Arab nationalist sons of bitches. Same allegations are made by Egyptian regime against Hamas. Even though Arab nationalists are biggest drug users in Egypt.



I'm not an Arab Hazzy, calm down and see the poster again. 

I'll accept your apology beforehand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Wow, you never fail to sink so low. CIA is number drug business in global world yet you expect us to believe nonsensical lies which aren't true. You simply don't get it, you ARE LYING. STOP LYING.



Actually he is not lying. You think ISIS are idealists, incapable of any moral wrong doing, as you perceive them to be idealist fighters sent from Allah.
But you are wrong. Most of ISIS are drugged up junkies and high on cocaine. They dont feel as much pain and they dont even sleep. They are drugged up and psychotic killers. This is very well documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Loyalists flee from Bureij quarry area (N Aleppo):















Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually he is not lying. You think ISIS are idealists, incapable of any moral wrong doing, as you perceive them to be idealist fighters sent from Allah.
> But you are wrong. Most of ISIS are drugged up junkies and high on cocaine. They dont feel as much pain and they dont even sleep. They are drugged up and psychotic killers. This is very well documented.



No I do not believe they are best of best. I am saying they are not corrupt. Yes they do kill people but that's expected in this environment.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> No I do not believe they are best of best. I am saying they are not corrupt. Yes they do kill people but that's expected in this environment.



Israel also kills as it's expected in the environment, Gaza-Iraq-Syria, both middle east same shit same environment.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Israel also kills as it's expected in the environment, Gaza-Iraq-Syria, both middle east same shit same environment.



Yeah same environment and all coward traitors have time limit from now on. Israel will enter trashbin of history just as Arab garbage nationalists. ISIS is ding every honorable Arab a favor but getting rid of you useless pieces of shit who have offered nothing different for past 80 years besides being stooges preventing rise of Islam.

كس اختكو يا عاهات

I am sick of these Arab regimes and their supporters. Any Arab that doesn't support caliohate is either murtad or simply that stupid. We can no longer put up with this.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> No I do not believe they are best of best. *I am saying they are not corrupt.* Yes they do kill people but that's expected in this environment.



But they are.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah same environment and all coward traitors have time limit from now on. Israel will enter trashbin of history just as Arab garbage nationalists. ISIS is ding every honorable Arab a favor but getting rid of you useless pieces of shit who have offered nothing different for past 80 years besides being stooges preventing rise of Islam.
> 
> كس اختكو يا عاهات



We will enslave you by military rule, put the boot of Al Musheer Abdul Fattah al Sisi on top of your head


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> But they are.



No they are not. I'm not sure where you get your information from. I respect Iranians and all but I have bigger concerns than your interests. You don't feel our suffering. And nor do Arab regimes feel with the people of the region. It's time they get smoked by anybody wheyehr ISiIs or not.



1000 said:


> We will enslave you by military rule, put the boot of Al Musheer Abdul Fattah al Sisi on top of your head


 
Every Arab nationalist is dead man. You are not Arab nationalist you are wannabe Persian who should not be able to display Iraqi flag.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah same environment and all coward traitors have time limit from now on. Israel will enter trashbin of history just as Arab garbage nationalists. ISIS is ding every honorable Arab a favor but getting rid of you useless pieces of shit who have offered nothing different for past 80 years besides being stooges preventing rise of Islam.
> 
> كس اختكو يا عاهات
> 
> I am sick of these Arab regimes and their supporters. Any Arab that doesn't support caliohate is either murtad or simply that stupid. We can no longer put up with this.



You are becoming salafi and takfiri 

You are Islamist but you use this dirty languege

What you wrote in arabic doesn't come from person who is pray and fast and read the Quran!!!

You use dirty langeuge like this MB member did you gradute from his school!!!


----------



## Falcon29

I am using language which dirty Arabs understand. You Arabs are the worst garbage on planet. Only thing you understand is ISIS treatment. 

Btw, news on this thread is lies. ISIS killled dozens of Shia militia and IA forces.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I am using language which dirty Arabs understand.* You Arabs are the worst garbage on planet*. Only thing you understand is ISIS treatment.
> 
> Btw, news on this thread is lies. ISIS killled dozens of Shia militia and IA forces.



you're Arab garbage yourself


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> No they are not. I'm not sure where you get your information from. I respect Iranians and all but I have bigger concerns than your interests. You don't feel our suffering. And nor do Arab regimes feel with the people of the region. It's time they get smoked by anybody wheyehr ISiIs or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Arab nationalist is dead man. You are not Arab nationalist you are wannabe Persian who should not be able to display Iraqi flag.



This is not about Iranian interests. I am not a spokesperson for the Iranian government. These are my personal opinions as a private person, not the extension of what the Iranian government thinks
There is corruption in ISIS, its a well known fact. Have you not heard about all the infighting in the different forms of Jihadi groups and even in the ISIS ranks itself?
That is why you constantly hear about rival groups, not only in Syria but also in Libya, finishing each other off for more landmass and power.
Such a problem, which is so prevalent, would not exist if they were not corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> you're Arab garbage yourself



No I'm honorable Arab. 



ResurgentIran said:


> This is not about Iranian interests. I am not a spokesperson for the Iranian government. These are my personal opinions as a private person, not the extension of what the Iranian government thinks
> There is corruption in ISIS, its a well known fact. Have you not heard about all the infighting in the different forms of Jihadi groups and even in the ISIS ranks itself?
> That is why you constantly hear about rival groups, not only in Syria but also in Libya, finishing each other off for more landmass and power.
> Such a problem, which is so prevalent, would not exist if they were not corrupt.



Not sure why you are getting all over place now. But yeah, some cases in Libya are over power. That's irrelevant though.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> I am using language which dirty Arabs understand. You Arabs are the worst garbage on planet. Only thing you understand is ISIS treatment.
> 
> Btw, news on this thread is lies. ISIS killled dozens of Shia militia and IA forces.


So now you are anti shia takfiri?!!!

You give Palestine and Palestinians bad image 

You know Palestinians were never radicals but moderate muslims


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> No I'm honorable Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you are getting all over place now. But yeah, some cases in Libya are over power. That's irrelevant though.



I dont think Im getting all over the place. ISIS (like most other actors, whether state or non-state) seek more power. So they will even do practices that are corrupt, if it means they get more power. Killing rivals, snorting drugs, having sexual intercourse with unknown women to satisfy and sate their earthly needs. And so many other immoral and corrupt things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> So now you are anti shia takfiri?!!!
> 
> You give Palestine and Palestinians bad image
> 
> You know Palestinians were never radicals but moderate muslims



How I am anti-Shia for reporting news? I am anti every single Arab in every Arab country. You seculars, natibalists and sectarian people are responsible for mess Arab world is in. Islamists are relatively new thing. All conflicts before 2000 were done by you guys. And I am against every sect whether Shia Sufi or any other man made sect. You either follow mainstream Islam which is very clear and Islam that prophet followed or you are a enemy who is making this process longer. And yes your Shia ideology is wrong. That is truth don't care if you like it or not. It was not how prophet lived.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> No I'm honorable Arab.



I see
Translate what you called me in English so everyone can see how the honorable speaks

كس اختك

أختك بتشخ وهي واقفه

عمك مع أمك

اخوك مع مراتك

بنتك مع خالها

يا ابن الزنا المحارم

يا ابن الرداحه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I dont think Im getting all over the place. ISIS (like most other actors, whether state or non-state) seek more power. So they will even do practices that are corrupt, if it means they get more power. Killing rivals, snorting drugs, having sexual intercourse with unknown women to satisfy and sate their earthly needs. And so many other immoral and corrupt things.



You need to be aware of media propaganda my friend. They did same thing against Hamas ever since it was elected. I am not telling to endorse ISIS. ISIS isn't only Muslims who support idea of Calipgate. Remember their approach is very straightforward and is what Arab world needs. Straightforward approach. We need stop complicating things by claiming Arab world will change over time and will get their rid of dirty collaboration with our enemies. That is fantasy in other universe and excuse to keep Arab regimes in power.

Not just Arab regimes but even Arab people are some of dirtiest people. You don't know history of what they did to us Palestinians which I dont mention because I originally believed Arabs wanted to change after Arab sprig but Cc and GCC and suaid Arabia ruined it all with their coup. So they can burn in hell for I all care.


----------



## ResurgentIran

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> So now you are anti shia takfiri?!!!
> 
> You give Palestine and Palestinians bad image
> 
> You know Palestinians were never radicals but moderate muslims



To me the scary thing is that Hazzy himself has not tasted desperation, but rather is grown up in a very secure social/economic enviroment with good schooling and opportunities in the US. And he still holds these backward views, and that is very depressing.
I think he must get the proper guidance from family/relatives/friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> How I am anti-Shia for reporting news? I am anti every single Arab in every Arab country. You seculars, natibalists and sectarian people are responsible for mess Arab world is in. Islamists are relatively new thing. All conflicts before 2000 were done by you guys. And I am against every sect whether Shia Sufi or any other man made sect. You either follow mainstream Islam which is very clear and Islam that prophet followed or you are a enemy who is making this process longer. And yes your Shia ideology is wrong. That is truth don't care if you like it or not. It was not how prophet lived.


So do you know how the prophet lived or what sect he followed???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

this thread is insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> You need to be aware of media propaganda my friend. They did same thing against Hamas ever since it was elected. I am not telling to endorse ISIS. ISIS isn't only Muslims who support idea of Calipgate. Remember their approach is very straightforward and is what Arab world needs. Straightforward approach. We need stop complicating things by claiming Arab world will change over time and will get their rid of dirty collaboration with our enemies. That is fantasy in other universe and excuse to keep Arab regimes in power.



Let me ask you a hypothetical question. If ISIS just walsed into Gaza and started to claim their right to rule there, and Hamas refused to cede their control over to ISIS.
Would you side with Hamas or ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> So do you know how the prophet lived or what sect he followed???



Because we have books and thousands of years of studies on his life. We are supposed to follow his sunnah. Sunni sect ideology is the correct one. But Arab Sunnis dint folllow it. That doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## SALMAN F

ResurgentIran said:


> To me the scary thing is that Hazzy himself has not tasted desperation, but rather is grown up in a very secure social/economic enviroment with good schooling and opportunities in the US. And he still holds these backward views, and that is very depressing.
> I think he must get the proper guidance from family/relatives/friends.


The member islamrule also like him he live in Europe but he is so takfiri 

The problem they didnt witness any war in real life or so people die and yet they support these terrorist groups

If he lived in Iraq and so what these people do worst than the Zionists he wouldn't support them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> To me the scary thing is that Hazzy himself has not tasted desperation, but rather is grown up in a very secure social/economic enviroment with good schooling and opportunities in the US. And he still holds these backward views, and that is very depressing.
> I think he must get the proper guidance from family/relatives/friends.



Seriously? I can't hold views of my Prophet unless I'm desperate? And yes I used to live in Palestinian territory. And witnessed occupation and Israeli military operations. 

To answer your question, no ISIS is not needed in Gaza. Gaza is clean after Hamas cleaned it from corruption. Hamas follows Islam. Rest of Arabs don't.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The member islamrule also like him he live in Europe but he is so takfiri
> 
> The problem they didnt witness any war in real life or so people die and yet they support these terrorist groups
> 
> If he lived in Iraq and so what these people do worst than the Zionists he wouldn't support them



They do such things after you torture Sunnis in Abu gharib with Americans. You are a liar that doesn't admit your crimes. Just like all you trash Arabs. At least ISIS shows the whole world what they do. And now you want to call them takfiri, as if I care. Do it all you want coward. 

I'm sick of you useless, anti -Islam people. What a moron Arab population which has brainwashed by their leaders to believe they are doing something right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

I agree with everything akhi Falcon said. So should the rest of you murtadeens and kafirs. You're right akhi I was reading nationalist propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Seriously? I can't hold views of my Prophet unless I'm desperate? And yes I used to live in Palestinian territory. And witnessed occupation and Israeli military operations.
> 
> To answer your question, no ISIS is not needed in Gaza. Gaza is clean after Hamas cleaned it from corruption. Hamas follows Islam. Rest of Arabs don't.



I think that most people that wish for the destruction of nations and wanting to join ISIS, are mostly people in desperate situations.
THe other category is that they are just brainwashed and mislead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Seriously? I can't hold views of my Prophet unless I'm desperate? And yes I used to live in Palestinian territory. And witnessed occupation and Israeli military operations.
> 
> To answer your question, no ISIS is not needed in Gaza. Gaza is clean after Hamas cleaned it from corruption. Hamas follows Islam. Rest of Arabs don't.
> 
> 
> 
> They do such things after you torture Sunnis in Abu gharib with Americans. You are a liar that doesn't admit your crimes. Just like all you trash Arabs. At least ISIS shows the whole world what they do. And now you want to call them takfiri, as if I care. Do it all you want coward.
> 
> I'm sick of you useless, anti -Islam people. What a moron Arab population which has brainwashed by their leaders to believe they are doing something right.



Hamas are kuffar and murtadeen nationalists using Islam as a way to gain support just as their counterparts used pan Arabism decades ago to gain support from Arabs. Gaza needs the Islamic state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I think that most people that wish for the destruction of nations and wanting to join ISIS, are mostly people in desperate situations.



Only people destroying nations as US allies and Arab nationalists. And I never expressed intent to join ISIS either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Al-Kurdi said:


> I agree with everything akhi Falcon said. So should the rest of you murtadeens and kafirs. You're right akhi I was reading nationalist propaganda.



are you serious??


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Hamas are kuffar and murtadeen nationalists using Islam as a way to gain support just as their counterparts used pan Arabism decades ago to gain support from Arabs. Gaza needs the Islamic state.



Typical Arab , can't even read Fatiha and is son of Mutah but wants to claim people do things for gain. Salsfis do not have such views smart guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Only people destroying nations as US allies and Arab nationalists. And I never expressed intent to join ISIS either.



I didnt say you would. But you know what I mean. Ideologically you are sympathizing with ISIS it appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Look how Arabs go nuts when you say you want an Islamic state and end to corrupt regimes. 

These so called 'Muslims'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Typical Arab , can't even read Fatiha and is son of Mutah but wants to claim people do things for gain. Salsfis do not have such views smart guy.



I know Fatiha. Sons of muttah deliver you missiles. Salafis are not united, they all have different views as the term Salafi is interpreted differently by people. Use the Syrian Islamist groups as example fighting each other, i'm the Islamist that views Hamas pop music trash as kuffar.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I didnt say you would. But you know what I mean. Ideologically you are sympathizing with ISIS it appears.



Wrong. ISIS shares views of many Muslims. Not other way around. These ideas existed long before ISIS. ISIS adopts these ideas and then has its own ideology for the rest.



1000 said:


> I know Fatiha. Sons of muttah deliver you missiles. Salafis are not united, they all have different views as the term Salafi is interpreted differently by people. Use the Syrian Islamist groups as example fighting each other, i'm the Islamist that views Hamas pop music trash as kuffar.



As much as you may believe I care for your trolling, I don't. Or your misinformation. Your carelessness is shared by many Arabs and you wonder why Iraq is in situation it is now.


----------



## ای ایران

Falcon29 said:


> You need to be aware of media propaganda my friend. They did same thing against Hamas ever since it was elected. I am not telling to endorse ISIS. ISIS isn't only Muslims who support idea of Calipgate. Remember their approach is very straightforward and is what Arab world needs. Straightforward approach. We need stop complicating things by claiming Arab world will change over time and will get their rid of dirty collaboration with our enemies. That is fantasy in other universe and excuse to keep Arab regimes in power.
> 
> Not just Arab regimes but even Arab people are some of dirtiest people. You don't know history of what they did to us Palestinians which I dont mention because I originally believed Arabs wanted to change after Arab sprig but Cc and GCC and suaid Arabia ruined it all with their coup. So they can burn in hell for I all care.


The so-called "Arab world" is also just a fiction of the 'secularists' and 'nationalists' that you oppose, so why do you talk in terms of an 'Arab world' being 'this and that' ? In reality there isnt really an 'Arab world' unless you are a pan-Arab nationalist. Arabic-speaking countries dont share the same peoples, conditions, histories, cultures, traditions or even 'Arabic' language. Their mentalities, needs, pasts and presents differ massively from each other and will never be the same and never have been.

Talking in terms of an 'Arab world' makes you one of two things: 1) a secular Arab nationalist or 2) an Orientalist.

You claim to be neither, but your thinking is clearly influenced by both.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

jamahir said:


> are you serious??



of course akhi, I think you have misunderstood me all the time when I talked about nation states, I meant dawlas based on ethnic groups in the Islamic State. For instance dawlah Kurdistan. It would never work with Kurds living dawla Anathol, Khurasan, Sham, Iraq and vice versa, that's why I find it so just.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Wrong. ISIS shares views of many Muslims. Not other way around. These ideas existed long before ISIS. ISIS adopts these ideas and then has its own ideology for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you may believe I care for your trolling, I don't. Or your misinformation. Your carelessness is shared by many Arabs and you wonder why Iraq is in situation it is now.



Less than 10 % of Syrian people want ISIS. They know because they have tasted their brutal and backward ways. That is why the Syrian Army has consolidated a firm grip of the major power-centers in Syria (Damascus, Homs, Hama, Tartus etc) that constitutes the core of the Syrian state and demographic, and it is why ISIS only has control in sparsely populated areas in the east. 
Because people support Syrian Army over these destructive dark forces with 7th century mentality.

Anyway, I do not wish to carry on the discussion at this point, because you have enough on your plate with other members and I dont want it to look like I am joining everyone else when they gang up on you. We can take the discussion another time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ای ایران said:


> The so-called "Arab world" is also just a fiction of the 'secularists' and 'nationalists' that you oppose, so why do you talk in terms of an 'Arab world' being 'this and that' ? In reality there isnt really an 'Arab world' unless you are a pan-Arab nationalist. Arabic-speaking countries dont share the same peoples, conditions, histories, cultures, traditions or even 'Arabic' language. Their mentalities, needs, pasts and presents differ massively from each other and will never be the same and never have been.
> 
> Talking in terms of an 'Arab world' makes you one of two things: 1) a secular Arab nationalist or 2) an Orientalist.
> 
> You claim to be neither, but your thinking is clearly influenced by both.



Arab world is term to refer to area in region. And reference to Arab world. There's no other way to refer it. I know you Persians wish we didn't see it that way but that's not case. We will overthrow our regimes and unite under one banner.



ResurgentIran said:


> Less than 10 % of Syrian people want ISIS. They know because they have tasted their brutal and backward ways. That is why the Syrian Army has consolidated a firm grip of the major power-centers in Syria (Damascus, Homs, Hama, Tartus etc) that constitutes the core of the Syrian state and demographic. Because people support Syrian Army over these destructive dark forces with 7th century mentality.
> 
> Anyway, I do not wish to carry on the discussion at this point, because you have enough on your plate with other members and I dont want it to look like I am joining everyone else when they gang up on you. We can take the discussion another time.



Sorry, but Iranians are last people to tell me what Syrians want or don't want. Once again, supporting an Islamic state isn't limited to one faction. If Arabs want it s unacceptable, but if Turks and Iranians do it is. Quit this double standard.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Arab world is term to refer to area in region. And reference to Arab world. There's no other way to refer it. I know you Persians wish we didn't see it that way but that's not case. We will overthrow our regimes and unite under one banner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Iranians are last people to tell me what Syrians want or don't want. Once again, supporting an Islamic state isn't limited to one faction. If Arabs want it s unacceptable, but if Turks and Iranians do it is. Quit this double standard.



MENA


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ای ایران said:


> The so-called "Arab world" is also just a fiction of the 'secularists' and 'nationalists' that you oppose, so why do you talk in terms of an 'Arab world' being 'this and that' ? In reality there isnt really an 'Arab world' unless you are a pan-Arab nationalist. Arabic-speaking countries dont share the same peoples, conditions, histories, cultures, traditions or even 'Arabic' language. Their mentalities, needs, pasts and presents differ massively from each other and will never be the same and never have been.
> 
> Talking in terms of an 'Arab world' makes you one of two things: 1) a secular Arab nationalist or 2) an Orientalist.
> 
> You claim to be neither, but your thinking is clearly influenced by both.



exactly, I mean here Iraqi sunni @1000 and Saudi sunni @al-Hasani got no what so ever problem with their love affair. But if Hasan would visit an Iraqi forum I heavily doubt he would be so welcomed and loved. And I'm quite sure the few Iraqis here agrees with me.


----------



## ای ایران

Falcon29 said:


> Arab world is term to refer to area in region. And reference to Arab world. There's no other way to refer it. I know you Persians wish we didn't see it that way but that's not case. We will overthrow our regimes and unite under one banner.


Yes there is a correct way to refer to "it". You refer to each country by its name or regions by their specific geographies.

But you a deluded and hypocritical "Arab nationalist" that believes in Orientalist constructions of North Africa and the Middle East so-called "Arab world" so i am not at all surprised that you want to hold onto this fiction of the "secularists" while claiming to be a "proper Muslim" that is against them.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> exactly, I mean here Iraqi sunni @1000 and Saudi sunni @al-Hasani got no what so ever problem with their love affair. But if Hasan would visit an Iraqi forum I heavily doubt he would be so welcomed and loved. And I'm quite sure the few Iraqis here agrees with me.



Not true, almost everyone especially Saudis on this forum view me as the Rafidi. Me and him only agree on things, it's not due to what religion we share.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> MENA



What is that? Another failed council like Arab league? Do you Arabs excel in anything other than failure? Our gas is stolen, our land is stolen, we have highest corruption rates in world, our countries keep getting bombed. Seriously what the phuck is wrong with us? Is it only us Palestinians who have brains/common sense in this region? How do we fail so hard in everything? Why aren't we reforming these councils and producing something effective? Why?


----------



## IRAN 1802

Falcon29 said:


> You need to be aware of media propaganda my friend. They did same thing against Hamas ever since it was elected. I am not telling to endorse ISIS. ISIS isn't only Muslims who support idea of Calipgate. Remember their approach is very straightforward and is what Arab world needs. Straightforward approach. We need stop complicating things by claiming Arab world will change over time and will get their rid of dirty collaboration with our enemies. That is fantasy in other universe and excuse to keep Arab regimes in power.
> 
> Not just Arab regimes but even Arab people are some of dirtiest people. You don't know history of what they did to us Palestinians which I dont mention because I originally believed Arabs wanted to change after Arab sprig but Cc and GCC and suaid Arabia ruined it all with their coup. So they can burn in hell for I all care.


U are giving Islam and even Palestine a bad image. Your thought is not from Allah (swt) nor our beloved prophet Muhammad (p.b.u.h). Islam is religion of pardon, love, peace and mercy.

If Prophet Muhammad (p.b.u.h) could convert idol worshippers to Muslims, the reason was his mercy...

Terroring, cannibalism, drinking blood and such as these actions has nothing to do with Islam. All of the ones who murder with ISIS are Muslim.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

IRAN 1802 said:


> U are giving Islam and even Palestine a bad image. Your thought is not from Allah (swt) nor our beloved prophet Muhammad (p.b.u.h). Islam is religion of pardon, love, peace and mercy.
> 
> If Prophet Muhammad (p.b.u.h) could convert idol worshippers to Muslims, the reason was his mercy...
> 
> Terroring, cannibalism, drinking blood and such as these actions has nothing to do with Islam. All of the ones who murder with ISIS are Muslim.



Couldn't agree more, we should all watch this great Press tv documentary about Sunnis in Iran. Makes me wish I was Sunni living in Iran.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*German journalist Jurgen Todenhofer, who recently spent 10 days with Islamic State (IS) militants in Iraq and Syria, tells FRANCE 24 they buy Western weapons from Syrian rebels and envision a future that includes a massive "religious cleansing".*

*Todenhofer went on to say that the IS militants are being armed by the West – if only indirectly – as Western moves to arm moderate Syrian rebels have backfired.

“They buy the weapons that we give to the Free Syrian Army, so they get Western weapons – they get French weapons … I saw German weapons, I saw American weapons,” he said.

“The best seller of weapons is the Free Syrian Army, which is financed by NATO, financed probably also by France, but at least by the United States.”
*

Middle East - Embedded with the IS group: 'The unbelievers have to die' - France 24


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Democracy!! 

Two Italians, supporter of terrorists F$A are now experiencing first hand democracy under the F$A terrorists... they're kidnapped and now hostages under their "freedom" fighters... 





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Syrian Lion said:


> *Democracy!!
> 
> Two Italians, supporter of terrorists F$A are now experiencing first hand democracy under the F$A terrorists... they're kidnapped and now hostages under their "freedom" fighters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Sham on u Turkey USA Qatar and Saudia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Sham on u Turkey USA Qatar and Saudia .


Why shame on Turkey? Women in Turkey arent forced to cover their heads in contrary to Iran, these Italian girls look just as if they would walk on Tehrans streets, hypocracy much?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> Why shame on Turkey? Women in Turkey arent forced to cover their heads in contrary to Iran, these Italian girls look just as if they would walk on Tehrans streets, hypocracy much?


Ah...erdogoon boy is trolling again.

there is a difference that Iranian women choosed to wear Hejab according to Islamic rules while these inoccent girls are being kept as sex slaves by Erdogoon backed terrorists.stop being erdogan apologist.


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> Ah...erdogoon boy is trolling again.
> 
> there is a difference that Iranian women choosed to wear Hejab according to Islamic rules while these inoccent girls are being kept as sex slaves by Erdogoon backed terrorists.stop being erdogan apologist.


Yeah, all Iranian girls choosed to wear hijab, its not like they are forced by religion police right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> Yeah, all Iranian girls choosed to wear hijab, its not like they are forced by religion police right?


And not all Turkish people wanted ataturk to rule Turkey.....

These erdoganistanis really impress me with their intelligence


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> And not all Turkish people wanted ataturk to rule Turkey.....
> 
> These erdoganistanis really impress me with their intelligence


Lol, couldnt find a argument so you looked at my avatar to find a weak point or what? 
It might be that not all Turks wanted him to rule, you can never satify everybody and there are indeed people who still dont like him but he created a state where overwhelming majority of its inhabitants are satisfied with today.


These are from his funeral:
















Come back again and talk about my intelligence when you can finally make a propper sentence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> Lol, couldnt find a argument so you looked at my avatar to find a weak point or what?
> It might be that not all Turks wanted him to rule, you can never satify everybody and there are indeed people who still dont like him but he created a state where overwhelming majority of its inhabitants are satisfied with today.
> 
> 
> These are from his funeral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back again and talk about my intelligence when you can finaly make a propper sentence...


I wanted you to answer your own silly words.LOL

Thats the same with Iran's case.98% percent voted for IR.


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> I wanted you to answer your own silly words.LOL
> 
> Thats the same with Iran's case.98% percent voted for IR.


Well then why shame on Turkey, those jihadists want to create a exact copy of Islamic Republic of Iran, or is the problem that the new Islamic Republic would be a Sunni one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> Why shame on Turkey? Women in Turkey arent forced to cover their heads in contrary to Iran, these Italian girls look just as if they would walk on Tehrans streets, hypocracy much?


200,000 Syrians lost their lives just because Turkey, USA and puppet Arabs created civil war in Syria. The F$A I$I$ (and the same terrorist) animals created by USA, Turkey, Saudia and Jordan.
There is nothing to defend from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> Well then why shame on Turkey, those jihadists want to create a exact copy of Islamic Republic of Iran, or is the problem that the new Islamic Republic would be a Sunni one?


next time dont divert a discussion into off-topic nonesense. otherwise you will join your azari friend, rmi in ban.

Ah and Syrian people didnt want erdogan terrorists to rule Syria at any shape.thats why shame is on Turkey.


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Ah...erdogoon boy is trolling again.



You know we don't like Erdogan much....but we are unable to make you understand (mullah boys) these facts.



kollang said:


> there is a difference that Iranian women choosed to wear Hejab according to Islamic rules while these inoccent girls are being kept as sex slaves by Erdogoon backed terrorists.stop being erdogan apologist.



Only terrorist supporting regime is Iran.


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> 200,000 Syrians lost their lives just because Turkey, USA and traitor Arabs created civil war in Syria. The F$A I$I$ (and the same terrorist) animals created by USA, Turkey Saudia and Jordan.
> There is nothing to defend from.


Iranians talking about state sponsored terrorism is like screwing for virginity. 



kollang said:


> next time dont divert a discussion into off-topic nonesense. otherwise you will join your azari friend, rmi in ban.
> 
> Ah and Syrian people didnt want erdogan terrorists to rule Syria at any shape.thats why shame is on Turkey.


Your troll compatriot blamed Turkey out of nowhere, i have seen many biased people but never someone like you, and what do you wanna do? Who do you think you are? Pls make me ban im begging you, if you cant you arent man enough ok?


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Today all over the world know, Tork : Terrorist


I think you are confusing us with yourself.


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> Iranians talking about state sponsored terrorism is like screwing for virginity.
> 
> 
> Your troll compatriot blamed Turkey out of nowhere, i have seen many biased people but never someone like you, and what do you wanna do? Who do you think you are? Pls make me ban im begging you, if you cant you arent man enough ok?


Dude seriously, BS is enough.I am not into this cheap talking.please dont pollute the thread.

@Sinan is being coward what you taught from atatork?why did you delete that insulting post?


----------



## IRAN 1802

kollang said:


> Dude seriously, BS is enough.I am not into this cheap talking.please dont pollute the thread.
> 
> @Sinan is being coward what you taught from atatork?why did you delete that insulting post?


I reported that. Soon inshallah he will get banned..

Xenon is one of good members overally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Sinan is being coward what you taught from atatork?why did you delete that insulting post?



When, where ?? Today, i have not deleted posts...Yesterday maybe, as i didn't want to deal with the brain dead acems but you guys are itching for your @ss to get kicked...so i'm here again.



IRAN 1802 said:


> I reported that. Soon inshallah he will get banned..


Report this too, mofo.







let's see have long you guys can last without your mod's protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> Dude seriously, BS is enough.I am not into this cheap talking.please dont pollute the thread.
> 
> @Sinan is being coward what you taught from atatork?why did you delete that insulting post?


BS came at first from you compatriot, you guys think you can screw around here but nobody should answer you, if he does then mass report him like cowards, this isnt the comment section of press tv, be a little more civilised will you?
Even more hilarious that you say you dont wanna have cheap talk but then start insulting the founder of our nation, you cant even propperly play civilised, i pity you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> BS came at first from you compatriot, you guys think you can screw around here but nobody should answer you, if he does then mass report him like cowards, this isnt the comment section of press tv, be a little more civilised will you?
> Even more hilarious that you say you dont wanna have cheap talk but then start insulting the founder of our nation, you cant even propperly play civilised, i pity you.


I think there is nothing to defend from AKP, dude.
I only report insults.


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> I think there is nothing to defend from AKP, dude.
> I only report insults.


I dont like AKP myself but i call right whats right and wrong whats wrong, its called objectivity, i cant say im always 100% right but i say what i think and try to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

kollang said:


> *there is a difference that Iranian women choosed to wear Hejab *according to Islamic rules while these inoccent girls are being kept as sex slaves by Erdogoon backed terrorists.stop being erdogan apologist.


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> I dont like AKP myself but i call right whats right and wrong whats wrong, its called objectivity, i cant say im always 100% right but i sy what i think and try to be honest.


Well, the fact is if turkey did not support and create F$A and I$I$, Syria was Syria, not Somali.


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Well, the fact is if turkey did not support and create F$A and I$I$, Syria was Syria, not Somali.


Thats why Isis is kidnapping our people, we striked their convoy, they want to attack Suleyman shah tomb, thousand of jihadists are captured and deported back to their countrys, ypg is being treated in Turkish hospitals, Peshmerga came to Kobane throught Turkey, Barzani recieved weapon delivery from Turkey.
Mine are documented facts, yours are baseless claims without a single proof from dubious websites, you will see theres a different reality once you leave press tv website.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

xenon54 said:


> Thats why Isis is kidnapping our people, we striked their convoy, they want to attack Suleyman shah tomb, thousand of jihadists are captured and deported back to their countrys, ypg is being treated in Turkish hospitals, Peshmerga came to Kobane throught Turkey, Barzani recieved weapon delivery from Turkey.
> Mine are documented facts, yours are baseless claims without a single proof from dubious websites, you will see theres a different reality once you leave press tv website.



irony is If there was no Iran, hezbollah, there would not be be any ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IRAN 1802

Bratva said:


> irony is If there was no Iran, hezbollah, there would not be be any ISIS.


ISIS is from Najd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> ISIS is from Najd.



You see if there was no Khameniete brain washing there would have been no sectsrianism in the region. 

These Iranians truly are the epitome of ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Mosamania said:


> You see if there was no Khameniete brain washing there would have been no sectsrianism in the region.
> 
> These Iranians truly are the epitome of ignorance.


the only ignorant person here is vous..comment you can talk while your country and sold to the American Zionism ... do what you want in your place I'll hid the problem and displeasure of Muslim is because of you and your monarchy and the hypochrite that utiise Islam to serve the interest of the American ...


----------



## Mosamania

Tomyris said:


> the only ignorant person here is vous..comment you can talk while your country and sold to the American Zionism ... do what you want in your place I'll hid the problem and displeasure of Muslim is because of you and your monarchy and the hypochrite that utiise Islam to serve the interest of the American ...



Moi not ignorant, vous la ignorant. Le american de sesoir.


----------



## SALMAN F

Mosamania said:


> You see if there was no Khameniete brain washing there would have been no sectsrianism in the region.
> 
> These Iranians truly are the epitome of ignorance.


Your wahhabi najdi dogs who started it when they attacked Karbala and killed the shia there 
Khomeini didn't exist back then so don't lecture us about who started the sectarian war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Your wahhabi najdi dogs who started it when they attacked Karbala and killed the shia there
> Khomeini didn't exist back then so don't lecture us about who started the sectarian war



Both Islamists are trash, the difference is the Sunni Islamist blows up everyone whereas the Shi'a Islamist has 1 enemy, Sunni Islamists and for some Sunnis in general.


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> Both Islamists are trash, the difference is the Sunni Islamist blows up everyone whereas the Shi'a Islamist has 1 enemy, Sunni Islamists and for some Sunnis in general.


This is my point 

The point the wahhabi movement started like 250 and started their sectarian agenda
They try to blame secterian war on Khomeini which he wasn't existed when the wahhabi movement existed


----------



## Tomyris

Mosamania said:


> Moi not ignorant, vous la ignorant. Le american de sesoir.


it is you ignoring iran stretched your hand against the sionsime but you rejected it and you pledge allegiance to the American favorite, the one that supports palestine iran is no Arab country in Region has the courage to defy israel without the American summer you NOTHING


----------



## Superboy

Islamic Front jihadists captured Douma from FSA moderate freedom fighters. 

Islamic Front Rebels Seize Damascus Suburb From Moderate Rivals -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> What is that? Another failed council like Arab league? Do you Arabs excel in anything other than failure? Our gas is stolen, our land is stolen, we have highest corruption rates in world, our countries keep getting bombed. Seriously what the phuck is wrong with us? Is it only us Palestinians who have brains/common sense in this region? How do we fail so hard in everything? Why aren't we reforming these councils and producing something effective? Why?



It's an acronym for the geographical region you keep on referring to as the Arab world. Middle East and North Africa.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Frogman said:


> *Middle East* and North Africa.


Western Asia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Syrian Lion said:


> Western Asia...



WENA doesn't sound as good


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have been making massive gains lately in the Shiekh Najjar front.






Protests in Damascus against Assad and Nusra:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552545872224219136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Frogman said:


> WENA doesn't sound as good


more like WANA as saying و انا in Arabic 

but on serious note, we should start saying Western Asia instead of middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552545872224219136


Just a newbie question, how can I embed the tweets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just a newbie question, how can I embed the tweets?


don't embed tweets as news here, tweets are not reliable and just bunch of BS, if you want to post something post something useful, I was sick of some members spreading lies and false news by thinking twitter and facebook was reliable source... 

btw, how old are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Snow fall in Damascus, as the storm Zaina and Huda hits the region...

May God protect the Syrian people and our troops in this weather.. God Bless Syria, Long Live Syria, God Bless the Syrian Armed Forces the guardians of the land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just a newbie question, how can I embed the tweets?


It's simple bro. Click on the tweet you want to share. It will redirect you to a new page that shows the single tweet by itself and then copy and paste the HTML.


----------



## Syrian Lion

It was news on Al-Jadeed, the Lebanese channel, that a member of the Free Army Terrorists whose name is Mohammed has dissented from the army to marry his boyfriend, "Jennifer". According to this source, the couple's wish is to hold a public ceremony and adopt children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Syrian Lion 

يخرب بيتكم شو استفزازيين

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> يخرب بيتكم شو استفزازيين


F$A is all about crimes and murder etc... they invented something called Sexual Jihad, that's how messed up they are... I'm pretty sure you gonna love F$A, they love men like you... they have special use for you over there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Syrian Lion said:


> F$A is all about crimes and murder etc... they invented something called Sexual Jihad, that's how messed up they are... I'm pretty sure you gonna love F$A, they love men like you... they have special use for you over there



Syrian media is biggest troll media next to Egyptian and Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> Syrian media is biggest troll media next to Egyptian and Iranian


 Aljadeed is Lebanese TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Syrian Lion said:


> It was news on Al-Jadeed, the Lebanese channel, that a member of the Free Army Terrorists whose name is Mohammed has dissented from the army to marry his boyfriend, "Jennifer". According to this source, the couple's wish is to hold a public ceremony and adopt children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> It was news on Al-Jadeed, the Lebanese channel, that a member of the Free Army Terrorists whose name is Mohammed has dissented from the army to marry his boyfriend, "Jennifer". According to this source, the couple's wish is to hold a public ceremony and adopt children.


 

Shabiha bandits raided a house and put on women's clothing.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ResurgentIran said:


>


Watched the report, and the funniest part was that "Jennifer" said that he is very strict "man" he is jealous of others, he doesn't her/him go out alone and etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Care to tell us what this sexual Jihad is?


you're telling me you never heard of something called Google? a search engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Watched the report, and the funniest part was that "Jennifer" said that he is very strict "man" he is jealous of others, he doesn't her/him go out alone and etc




I believe in something called Personal Freedom. And civil liberty. People should be free to do as they want with their own lives. Your claim to be having the moral high ground is crumbling from under your own two feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> *I believe in something called Personal Freedom.* And civil liberty. People should be free to do as they want with their own lives. Your claim to be having the moral high ground is crumbling from under your own two feet.


I pretty much doubt that. but whatever helps you sleep at night , remember you were removed from PDF administration because you are racist and sectarian and banning people that don't agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I pretty much doubt that. but whatever helps you sleep at night , remember you were removed from PDF administration because you are racist and sectarian and banning people that don't agree with you



Actually no that is not true. I am not racist or sectarian, I was removed from Administration because I lost my temper with a racist and a sectarian. But "Everyone sees people with the eye of their own qualities".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Actually no that is not true. I am not racist or sectarian, I was removed from Administration because I lost my temper with a racist and a sectarian. But "Everyone sees people with the eye of their own qualities".


okay good  keep telling yourself that, like I said whatever helps fall asleep at night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lowish

Mussana said:


> Care to tell us what this sexual Jihad is?



Women who go to jihad to sexually please male jihadists, apparently, though there has actual cases of IS fighters capturing Yezidi women as slaves.


----------



## DizuJ

Watchdog offers more proof Syria government used chemical arms: U.S.| Top News| Reuters
Investigators confident that chlorine gas was used as weapon in Syria | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*31 IS militants and 7 YPG fighters killed in clashes in Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
January 6, 2015 Comments Off



Reliable sources informed SOHR that *24* IS militants died in clashes and ambushes mounted by YPG in the vicinity of Rash Bookstore, including *20* bodies dragged by YPG, when IS tried to re-take the bookstore. The sources also reported death of *17* other militants in clashes with YPG in the north of Mashatah Nour neighborhood in the city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”.


*2* citizens died due to IS shelling on by mortar shells on areas in the city of Kobani, while* 7*YPG fighters died while others were injured, including a Kurdish activist in the clashes in the city.

*107 killed on Tuesday 06/01/2015*
January 7, 2015 Comments Off


the dead : 6 civilians, 3 rebels, 11 Non-Syrian Islamic fighters, 12 NDF, 9 Regular forces, 6 unknown rebels, 50 ISIS, 8 YPG, Non-Syrian fighters allied to regime forces.

By province : Aleppo ( 3 civilians, 2 rebels ), Der-Ezzor ( 1 civilian ), Reef Dimashq ( 1 rebel ),Raqqa ( 2 civilians ).

.——————————————————————————————————–

— 1 ISIS killed by clashes against regime forces in Der-Ezzor city and another Fighter in ISIS killed by regime sniper in Der-Ezzor.

— 4 ISIS killed by coalition air strikes on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”

— 47 ISIS killed during clashes against YPG in Kobane, in addition to 7 YPG were also killed during the clashes .

— 1 YPG and 3 ISIS killed by clashes between the two sides in Jaz’a countryside, al-Hasakah

– 6 Unknown rebels killed by clashes against regime forces, bombardment, and targeting their checkpoints .

– 12 National Defense Forces militiamen were killed by clashes and attacks on their checkpoints around Syria.
– 9 Regular forces were killed by clashes, snipers, IEDs, and attacks on their checkpoints and vehicles: Damascus and Reef Dimashq 2, Homs 1, Daraa 1, Aleppo 5.
–11 Non-Syrian fighters from ISIS, Jund Al-Sham and Jabhat Al-Nusra were killed by clashes and targeted bombardment.

— 2 fighters from Hezbollah killed by bombardment by Jabhat al-Nusra on Fleta wastelands in Qalamoun.


----------



## lowish

Mussana said:


> Do u have some first hand experince of the same or like ur fellow brother the great syrian lion , u too speak without looking at the whole picture.



IS openly admited to have enslaved Yezidis, and how is Syrian Lion my brother in anyway?

I don't support Assad.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552744569339912192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552743789375553536


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552744569339912192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552743789375553536



You're back for the keyboard Jihad my friend ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> You're back for the keyboard Jihad my friend ?



Not for Jihad, but for propaganda. How's the weather in Netherlands? Raining or snowing?


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Not for Jihad, but for propaganda. How's the weather in Netherlands? Raining or snowing?



Propaganda is good.
Always rain


----------



## Syrian Lion

Jabhat al-Nusra Terrorists Demolish Historical Monument in Daraa​


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol. As if you care Syrian Lion. Imam Nawawi was a Sunni scholar who would hate Assad and his followers.
Anyways, that was a shrine to him. If you were a Muslim you'd know that building shrines to anyone is Haram, no matter who it is. It can be any of the prophets peace be upon them all.
The only person deserving of a Shrine is Allah SWT.
Just to be clear here, I definitely don't support most of Nusra's actions, this I don't support either, but they did have logical reasoning behind it, just carried it out wrong.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. As if you care Syrian Lion. Imam Nawawi was a Sunni scholar who would hate Assad and his followers.
> Anyways, that was a shrine to him. If you were a Muslim you'd know that building shrines to anyone is Haram, no matter who it is. It can be any of the prophets peace be upon them all.
> The only person deserving of a Shrine is Allah SWT.
> Just to be clear here, I definitely don't support most of Nusra's actions, this I don't support either, but they did have logical reasoning behind it, just carried it out wrong.


really? so tell me what you think of Ka'aba? educate us? and you believe that God needs a house or shrine for to be built here on earth? how can you not support Jubhat Alnusra while they are F$A themselves, so you don't support F$A terrorists ? you support I$I$?? please don't tell me F$A are not Alnusra, they both fight together and both have the same ideology... both are terrorists...


----------



## Syrian Lion

The achievements of the "great revolution"... 

3 Month Old Baby Dies from Hypothermia in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

historical site destroyed by nusra, FSA can't afford to fight Nusra but it again confirms the Islamified previously moderate opposition now 'moderate' Islamists. If US keeps bombing Nusra and helps FSA those 2 might get in war with each other as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553193305668714496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553206687222755328
6 Assad troops killed by rebels in Nubl and Zahra, northwest Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553193305668714496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553206687222755328
> 6 Assad troops killed by rebels in Nubl and Zahra, northwest Aleppo province.



Seems your sources hit the wall.

Their attack was failed, a BMP destroyed, 2 tanks captured and many Nus-Rats killed. 2 of city defenders were killed. I can't put the pic of dead Nusrats here.

Captured tank











Burning BMP:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> really? so tell me what you think of Ka'aba? educate us? and you believe that God needs a house or shrine for to be built here on earth? how can you not support Jubhat Alnusra while they are F$A themselves, so you don't support F$A terrorists ? you support I$I$?? please don't tell me F$A are not Alnusra, they both fight together and both have the same ideology... both are terrorists...


Again, with the same retarded arguments. FSA are not ISIS, you retarded monkey.
And i said the only being deserving of a Shrine is Allah SWT.
(I meant to say "being" in my previous comment when referring to Allah SWT not person. My bad)
As for the babies dying of Hypothermia, maybe it's because of the lack of basic needs like food, electricity, water, and clothing? Hmm, I wonder who blocks those from going in....

IS helping their regime buddies again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Again, with the same retarded arguments. FSA are not ISIS, you retarded monkey.
> And i said the only being deserving of a Shrine is Allah SWT.
> (I meant to say "being" in my previous comment when referring to Allah SWT not person. My bad)
> As for the babies dying of Hypothermia, maybe it's because of the lack of basic needs like food, electricity, water, and clothing? Hmm, I wonder who blocks those from going in....
> 
> IS helping their regime buddies again:


hey kid, I'm pretty sure monkeys are smart than you.... F$A and Alqaeda and I$I$ are all the same thing they are all terrorists... 
so if the so called F$A terrorists care about Syrian lives and care about saving Syrians, then they should leave the towns and cities and stop being cowards and fight without using people as human shields, there are large desert in Syria they should leave the people alone... but they don't care about Syrians lives and heck when an envoy of food and medical supplies enter their towns the F$A terrorists steals is it just like in Douma... people held protests against those terrorists for stealing their supplies and etc... and this the reality F$A = Alqaeda = I$I$

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> hey kid, I'm pretty sure monkeys are smart than you.... F$A and Alqaeda and I$I$ are all the same thing they are all terrorists...
> so if the so called F$A terrorists care about Syrian lives and care about saving Syrians, then they should leave the towns and cities and stop being cowards and fight without using people as human shields, there are large desert in Syria they should leave the people alone... but they don't care about Syrians lives and heck when an envoy of food and medical supplies enter their towns the F$A terrorists steals is it just like in Douma... people held protests against those terrorists for stealing their supplies and etc... and this the reality F$A = Alqaeda = I$I$



You are wasting your time bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> hey kid, I'm pretty sure monkeys are smart than you.... F$A and Alqaeda and I$I$ are all the same thing they are all terrorists...
> so if the so called F$A terrorists care about Syrian lives and care about saving Syrians, then they should leave the towns and cities and stop being cowards and fight without using people as human shields, there are large desert in Syria they should leave the people alone... but they don't care about Syrians lives and heck when an envoy of food and medical supplies enter their towns the F$A terrorists steals is it just like in Douma... people held protests against those terrorists for stealing their supplies and etc... and this the reality F$A = Alqaeda = I$I$


You idiot, they are in cities because that's where Assad's forces are. They'll gladly get out of them if Assad was inside of them.
I'm sure you have video of evidence of those "protests?"
As usual, you don't.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You idiot, they are in cities because that's where Assad's forces are. They'll gladly get out of them if Assad was inside of them.
> I'm sure you have video of evidence of those "protests?"
> As usual, you don't.


you have to be kidding me... whenever F$A terrorists enter town the residents leave because they know they will be killed by F$A terrorists in order to use them as a propaganda tools, wherever F$A terrorists go death follows, wherever SAA is found live is found, notice how each time Syrian army retakes towns from F$A terrorists people return... and those who are trapped in towns under F$A terrorists are starving to death since F$A terrorists take their food and supplies (links below)... 

google is your friend, but kids like you don't know how to use it, one of the reason we have a lot of terrorists lovers and supporters is because they are uneducated ( like you) who can't comprehend the reality of the war on Syria and they let emotions and propaganda take over their brains if they have a functioning one... here is a source from your beloved western media... 
Starving Syrians Protest Islamist Rebel Group Jaish al-Islam In Douma
As Syrian army closes in, Douma residents turn against rebels - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

looking for a video? Youtube is also your friend, here I will let you do this one maybe you can learn something, so next time you won't make a fool out of yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Armenian Cathedral Destroyed by the Rebels in Aleppo*

*



*​*Earlier today, militants from the Islamic Front’s (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) largest milita “Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham” (Liberators of the Levant Movement) fired multiple mortar shells at the St. Rita Cathedral in the Al-Tillal District, resulting in the exterior destruction of this historical Armenian Catholic Church in the Aleppo Governorate.

The St. Rita Cathedral has been targeted by Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham on numerous occasions; it holds no strategic advantage to these militants, due to the fact that civilians – specifically, Aleppo’s large Armenian community – attend this church. Non-Armenian Catholic civilians occasionally utilize the Cathedral’s wells because of the absence of water in some communities due to the obstruction of the water flow to the people of Aleppo.

According to a source in the area, no civilians were harmed as a result of this callous attack on the Cathedral; however, there were a number of hellfire cannons fired into the surrounding civilian neighborhoods by the militants of Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham.

The attack on the St. Rita Cathedral in Al-Tillal comes 4 months after the destruction of the Armenian Memorial by militants from the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) in the Deir Ezzor Governorate. Syria’s Armenian community is one of the largest in the Middle East – the city of Aleppo was a safe haven for many Armenians attempting to flee the Armenian Genocide committed by the Ottoman Turks
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Syrian Lion said:


> *Armenian Cathedral Destroyed by the Rebels in Aleppo*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*Earlier today, militants from the Islamic Front’s (Jabhat Al-Islamiyya) largest milita “Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham” (Liberators of the Levant Movement) fired multiple mortar shells at the St. Rita Cathedral in the Al-Tillal District, resulting in the exterior destruction of this historical Armenian Catholic Church in the Aleppo Governorate.*
> 
> *The St. Rita Cathedral has been targeted by Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham on numerous occasions; it holds no strategic advantage to these militants, due to the fact that civilians – specifically, Aleppo’s large Armenian community – attend this church. Non-Armenian Catholic civilians occasionally utilize the Cathedral’s wells because of the absence of water in some communities due to the obstruction of the water flow to the people of Aleppo.*
> 
> *According to a source in the area, no civilians were harmed as a result of this callous attack on the Cathedral; however, there were a number of hellfire cannons fired into the surrounding civilian neighborhoods by the militants of Harakat ‘Ahrar Al-Sham.*
> 
> *The attack on the St. Rita Cathedral in Al-Tillal comes 4 months after the destruction of the Armenian Memorial by militants from the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) in the Deir Ezzor Governorate. Syria’s Armenian community is one of the largest in the Middle East – the city of Aleppo was a safe haven for many Armenians attempting to flee the Armenian Genocide committed by the Ottoman Turks*



thanks for posting this atrocity... nato must find it difficult to not get irritated at their fsa/qaeda/whatever puppets when christian religious sites are bombed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Terrorists group join another bigger terrorist organization, F$A= I$I$ = AQ*

3,000 FSA Fighters Defect to ISIS in the Qalamoun Mountains​


jamahir said:


> thanks for posting this atrocity... nato must find it difficult to not get irritated at their fsa/qaeda/whatever puppets when christian religious sites are bombed.


oh trust me, NATO doesn't give a crap about Christians in the region at all... they even encouraged their death and allowed them to lose their homes and land... if nato cared at all, do you think they would even think about supporting wahabian terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Syrian Lion said:


> oh trust me, NATO doesn't give a crap about Christians in the region at all... they even encouraged their death and allowed them to lose their homes and land... if nato cared at all, do you think they would even think about supporting wahabian terrorists?



true... nato didn't also care for the christians of iraq.



Syrian Lion said:


> *Terrorists group join another bigger terrorist organization, F$A= I$I$ = AQ*
> 
> 3,000 FSA Fighters Defect to ISIS in the Qalamoun Mountains​





> The FSA groups who pledged allegiance to ISIS are the following:
> 1. Liwaa Al-Farouq – Approximately 300 fighters
> 2. Liwaa Al-Qusayr – Approximately 600 fighters
> 3. Liwaa Al-Turkomen – Approximately 400 fighters
> 4. Liwaa Al-Haqq – Approximately 400 fighters
> 5. Kataeb Al-Mouqna – Approximately 200 fighters
> 6. Liwaa Matfareeq – Approximately 500 fighters
> 7. Suqour Al-Fatih – Approximately 200 fighters
> 8. Liwaa 77 – Approximately 400 fighters



how are these groups named??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

jamahir said:


> true... nato didn't also care for the christians of iraq.
> 
> 
> how are these groups named??


their financiers probably suggest the names for them.. they think they are being true Muslims by killing others and destroying the country... while in reality they are not but mercs and traitors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

You guys are idiots.
ISIS got their *** handed to them in Qalamoun, why join a losing organization?
Then again, you don't have brain capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Also, you're using a pro-Assad "source" as "evidence" for the "protests." Syrians only ever protested against Nusra, that's the only rebel group they've protested en-mass against. They've protested against some elements of other groups, but not against the entire group.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

I think we can safely say that Assad is nearing its end. Soon his defenses will fall. I hope he doesn't flee and accept the results of his crimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

atatwolf said:


> I think we can safely say that Assad is nearing its end. Soon his defenses will fall. I hope he doesn't flee and accept the results of his crimes




The latest offensive was an incredibly big mistake, as the price of Oil fell, Assad's financier's Russia and Iran got a lot less money to spare, so Assad either decided or was told (Mostly the second one) to try and make a huge push as fast he can as they won't be able to support him for long, so Assad made an offensive in the North and South, the Northern one almost succeeded in capturing Aleppo but it has since died out with the Rebels in the counter attack. The Southern one just went all hay-wire. 

Expect some "Rebel Advances" the upcoming period. Assad's army can barely maintain the status quo before, but this offensive would prove to be as much of a disaster as the Egyptian offensive in SInai to relieve Syrian forces in the 1973 war. Assad won't be able to maintain the status quo for long as Iran and Russia slide into debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Mosamania said:


> The latest offensive was an incredibly big mistake, as the price of Oil fell, Assad's financier's Russia and Iran got a lot less money to spare, so Assad either decided or was told (Mostly the second one) to try and make a huge push as fast he can as they won't be able to support him for long, so Assad made an offensive in the North and South, the Northern one almost succeeded in capturing Aleppo but it has since died out with the Rebels in the counter attack. The Southern one just went all hay-wire.
> 
> Expect some "Rebel Advances" the upcoming period. Assad's army can barely maintain the status quo before, but this offensive would prove to be as much of a disaster as the Egyptian offensive in SInai to relieve Syrian forces in the 1973 war. Assad won't be able to maintain the status quo for long as Iran and Russia slide into debt.


Iran and Russia will never cut aid to Assad even if they totally bankrupt. So dont expect any major rebel advances.


----------



## Mosamania

500 said:


> Iran and Russia will never cut aid to Assad even if they totally bankrupt. So dont expect any major rebel advances.



Nothing major, but it does seem like a last hurrah to me. Assad won't be able to conduct a major offensive for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Assad was building another Nuclear reactor near Al Qusayr, looks like he's decided to Nuke Aleppo if he can't have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> Iran and Russia will never cut aid to Assad even if they totally bankrupt. So dont expect any major rebel advances.


Russia will do what benefits them. I agree with Iran that it will never stop its support to mass-murderer Assad but if Iran is on the brink of being bankrupt they will have to stop.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad was building another Nuclear reactor near Al Qusayr, looks like he's decided to Nuke Aleppo if he can't have it.


Assad lost all legitimacy. The only thing he can have is a lawyer if they catch him alive. Not that the lawyer can do much for him in that situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

500 said:


> Iran and Russia will never cut aid to Assad even if they totally bankrupt. So dont expect any major rebel advances.


What about IS? The last time I remembered yellow and green used to be on the map but now its covered in black so any prediction on the Western side?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553904521085464576
Oops, World will start to cry about Afrin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553959191749361664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553959925152743425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

HASAKAH REGION

- Clashes between Assad Forces and YPG, casualties on both sides.

- IS attacked YPG, killing a number of them.

- YPG arrested locals for mandatory service.

- Coalition forces bombed Tall Hamis, IS stronghold.



> *اشتباكات بين مليشيات موالية لقوات الأسد في الحسكة وطيران التحالف يستهدف تل حميس بريفها*
> 2015/01/10 || 18:19
> 
> 
> مسار برس ــ الحسكة
> 
> دارت اشتباكات اليوم السبت بين مليشيا وحدات الحماية الشعبية ومليشيا جيش الدفاع الوطني في حي تل حجر بمدينة الحسكة، إثر خلاف بين عناصرهما، ما أسفر عن سقوط قتلى من الطرفين.
> 
> وقال مراسل “مسار برس” في الحسكة إن مليشيا وحدات الحماية قامت بعد الاشتباكات بينها وبين مليشيا جيش الدفاع بنشر حواجز في مدينتي الحسكة والقامشلي ومدخل مدينة القحطانية.
> 
> من جهة أخرى، اعتقلت مليشيا وحدات الحماية عددا من الشباب في الحسكة والقامشلي بهدف إلحاقهم بالخدمة الإلزامية.
> 
> على صعيد آخر، قتل تنظيم الدولة عددا من عناصر مليشيا وحدات الحماية في كمين نصبه لهم غرب مدينة الحسكة بالقرب من حي النشوة.
> 
> بدوره، شن طيران التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات المتحدة للمرة الأولى عدة غارت على مواقع لتنظيم الدولة في مدينة تل حميس.
> 
> وكانت قوات الأسد قامت أول أمس الخميس بحشد قواتها بمساندة مليشيا وحدات الحماية وعناصر من مليشيا حزب الله اللبنانية في قرى تل عودة وخربة جدوع وخربة جمو والطويل وعمارات، في محاولة من قبلها لاستعادة بلدة تل حميس التي تعد المعقل الرئيسي لتنظيم الدولة في المنطقة.



https://www.masarpress.net/اشتباكات-بين-مليشيات-موالية-لقوات-الأ/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*North Lebanon suicide attack kills nine | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*

TRIPOLI, Lebanon: A suicide bomber blew himself up in a crowded cafe in the Tripoli neighborhood of Jabal Mohsen Saturday evening killing nine people and wounding more than 30, a security source told The Daily Star. Another suicide bomber blew himself up outside the coffee shop, according to unconfirmed reports.

The Nusra Front claimed responsibility for the twin blasts that targeted the Omran cafe in the majority Alawite neighborhood of Jabal Mohsen.

"A suicide operation targeted a cafe [belonging to] the Alawite Arab Democratic Party," theNusra Front said on its social media pages, in reference to Jabal Mohsen's dominant group the ADP.

North Lebanon suicide attack kills nine | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> What about IS? The last time I remembered yellow and green used to be on the map but now its covered in black so any prediction on the Western side?


I think IS reached its maximum and will slowly decline. A lot depends on Coalition activity, their precise strikes are very effective in open desert. I am pretty sure that without Coalition IS would take both Kobane and Deir Ez Zor completely by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> *North Lebanon suicide attack kills nine | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
> 
> TRIPOLI, Lebanon: A suicide bomber blew himself up in a crowded cafe in the Tripoli neighborhood of Jabal Mohsen Saturday evening killing nine people and wounding more than 30, a security source told The Daily Star. Another suicide bomber blew himself up outside the coffee shop, according to unconfirmed reports.
> 
> The Nusra Front claimed responsibility for the twin blasts that targeted the Omran cafe in the majority Alawite neighborhood of Jabal Mohsen.
> 
> "A suicide operation targeted a cafe [belonging to] the Alawite Arab Democratic Party," theNusra Front said on its social media pages, in reference to Jabal Mohsen's dominant group the ADP.
> 
> North Lebanon suicide attack kills nine | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR



These rodents are being very well recognized to the world, and the Paris attack helped it a lot, Nusra are the same AQ rodents that those 2 brothers belonged to. ISIS,Nusra,Taliban and similar groups, along with their supporters will be eventually thrown out to history's trash can.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> I think IS reached its maximum and will slowly decline. A lot depends on Coalition activity, their precise strikes are very effective in open desert. I am pretty sure that without Coalition IS would take both Kobane and Deir Ez Zor completely by now.



Bad weather, no coalition air support. Balance sheet as today:

- New advances for IS in airbase and around 137th brigade in DEZ.
- over 70 Peshmerga killed in Gwer acc. to pro-Talabani sources.


----------



## DizuJ

Turkey says it will send army into Syria 2 lead FSA if US spearheads No-fly zone with boots on the ground.
Backstage at the coalition negotiations between Turkey and the US - VERDA ÖZER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Hezbollah fighter in Qalamun mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT*











































ARE YOU READY???



































HUGE warehouse:
















SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 1000

500 said:


> *SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT*



This is a normal load for today's opposition fighters as they are not carrying out large offensive operations anymore, all they're doing is holding ground and some small scale attrition warfare., for that they don't need to operate in large numbers of forces, I doubt they have any large warehouse or places where they keep weaponry. SAA and ISIS carry out large operations so they do have large warehouses of weaponry.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT



Sir

But it does seem that SAA has gained its mojo back. It appears that they are carrying out offensives and also consolidating their gains. The infighting between the rebel groups has been a God send for the SAA.


----------



## ozzy22

@500 I get the feeling that you support the rebels(not talking about ISIS) and are against Assad from your posts on this thread. It would be interesting to know why?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS' SVBIED attack against YPG in Safia, Hasakah Province. Killed and wounded 10's of YPG members. 



> #مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | انفجار سيارة مفخخة في بلدة صفيا استهدفت حاجزا لمليشيا وحدات الحماية الشعبية موقعة قتلى وجرحى بالعشرات



Source: masarpressnet


----------



## Syrian Lion

ozzy22 said:


> @500 I get the feeling that you support the rebels(not talking about ISIS) and are against Assad from your posts on this thread. It would be interesting to know why?


of course, F$A are doing Israel work in Syria... F$A it self admitted that they work for Israel, there are many videos that shows that and i have posted them here, but people ignore it because it doesn't fit their agenda...
______________________________________________________________________________

Aleppo: Al-Nusra Front Suffers Over 175 Casualties in Nubl


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> *SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU READY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE warehouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT


Nice that your source isnt biased...



> *IDLIB: *It’s curtains for the terrorists of Idlib. But, watch carefully what the Turks are doing. They just received a battery of Patriot anti-aircraft missiles from NATO member Spain. It just arrived at Eskenderoun yesterday. The placement of the missiles in this area of Turk-occupied Syria (_Hatay)_ might be a prelude to more Turk involvement in saving the necks of their stinking cannibal heroes.
> Read more at SYRIAN ARMY BREAKTHROUGH IN IDLIB; HOMS: HUGE WAREHOUSE WITH SAUDI/TURK/ZIONIST WEAPONS SEIZED; BIG THANKS FROM SYRIAN ARMY FOR GIFT



Hatay is Turkey and will stay so, you better watch that you dont loose half of your own country, probably too late anyway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Nice that your source isnt biased...
> 
> 
> 
> Hatay is Turkey and will stay so, you better watch that you dont loose half of your own country, probably too late anyway...


it is called *Sanjak of Alexandretta, *and it is Syrian land, the French and Turks stole it from Syria... the treaty was signed among Turkey and France and not Syria, thus it is still Syrian land ...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> it is called *Sanjak of Alexandretta, *and it is Syrian land, the French and Turks stole it from Syria... the treaty was signed among Turkey and France and not Syria, thus it is still Syrian land ...


It's not Syrian or Turkish land, it's land. You nationalistic prick.
If you knew anything about Islamic prophecy anyway, you'd know that eventually all Muslim land will be united under the Mehdi...
But who am I kidding? Trying to talk sense into nonsensical people will never work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not Syrian or Turkish land, it's land. *You nationalistic prick.*
> If you knew anything about Islamic prophecy anyway, you'd know that eventually all Muslim land will be united under the Mehdi...
> But who am I kidding? Trying to talk sense into nonsensical people will never work.


yeah we all know that you're not Syrian, so what you say or what your opinion is I don't give a crap about... I mean your avatar of the French mandate flag, shows who you are...

and yes I'm Syrian, for Syria and for the Syrian people... 

and tell me how Muslims are going to be united, while the rules of Islamic world are western puppets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not Syrian or Turkish land, it's land. You nationalistic prick.
> If you knew anything about Islamic prophecy anyway, you'd know that eventually all Muslim land will be united under the Mehdi...
> But who am I kidding? Trying to talk sense into nonsensical people will never work.



The Islamic State also shares your idea here.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Islamic State also shares your idea here.


ISIS also like living. They share your ideals too. ISIS supporting prick!
....


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS also like living. They share your ideals too. ISIS supporting prick!
> ....



lol, who is supporting ISIS here except Hazzy?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah we all know that you're not Syrian, so what you say or what your opinion is I don't give a crap about... I mean your avatar of the French mandate flag, shows who you are...
> 
> and yes I'm Syrian, for Syria and for the Syrian people...
> 
> and tell me how Muslims are going to be united, while the rules of Islamic world are western puppets...


Keep calling me not a Syrian, that will not change the fact that I'm Syrian.
Anyways, people from Afghanistan & Pakistan are supposed to roll through Iran and any other countries that get in their way all the way to Mecca, become the army of the Mehdi, and liberate Jerusalem.
But, since your brain is too dense to understand anything, don't worry about it, you and your Alawite cult won't be anywhere in those plans.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, who is supporting ISIS here except Hazzy?


That was a sarcastic statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep calling me not a Syrian, that will not change the fact that I'm Syrian.
> Anyways, people from Afghanistan & Pakistan are supposed to roll through Iran and any other countries that get in their way all the way to Mecca, become the army of the Mehdi, and liberate Jerusalem.
> But, since your brain is too dense to understand anything, don't worry about it, you and your Alawite cult won't be anywhere in those plans.


you just insulted me for being Syrian.. and you call yourself Syrian??. you're not Syrian, traitors like you gave up their country for the west to be taken over... people like you are the enemies of Syria, they ask NATO and the "infidel" west to invade Syria...

a 12 year old kid on politics forums is nothing but jokes and disaster... go do your homework...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep calling me not a Syrian, that will not change the fact that I'm Syrian.
> Anyways, people from Afghanistan & Pakistan are supposed to roll through Iran and any other countries that get in their way all the way to Mecca, become the army of the Mehdi, and liberate Jerusalem.
> But, since your brain is too dense to understand anything, don't worry about it, you and your Alawite cult won't be anywhere in those plans.



But Pakistan also has their own national interests to take care of, and they cannot afford to start a nuclear exchange with Israel at the expense of their own national interests.

The 'there is no country but Islam' concept is simply too vague to be doable in the modern geopolitical world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> it is called *Sanjak of Alexandretta, *and it is Syrian land, the French and Turks stole it from Syria... the treaty was signed among Turkey and France and not Syria, thus it is still Syrian land ...


Hatay became a Turkish province 7 years before Syria became independent, Syria has no legal claim over Hatay.

This stupidity is why Hafez supported pkk against Turkey and our countrys almost went to war, theres only one way to get land from Turkey.

You batter care about half of your country thats out of your dictators controll, not to mention Golan heights...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> you just insulted me for being Syrian.. and you call yourself Syrian??. you're not Syrian, traitors like you gave up their country for the west to be taken over... people like you are the enemies of Syria, they ask NATO and the "infidel" west to invade Syria...
> 
> a 12 year old kid on politics forums is nothing but jokes and disaster... go do your homework...



Since most FSA factions now have merged with ISIS, then it might give Assad more moral high ground to attack them.

In this major anti-ISIS campaign, Assad is now in a racing game with the Iraqi government to prove who is the true anti-ISIS champion.

What a wonderful moment for him, and he has won this racing game, then he would have significantly gained his influence in Iraq.

Since Damascus + Baghdad = the heartland of the Arabian civilization. And the Arabian Peninsula and North Africa are the two wings of the Arab world. Thus, to unite the Arab world, you need to control its heartland first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Hatay became a Turkish province 7 years before Syria became independent, Syria has no legal claim over Hatay.
> 
> This stupidity is why Hafez supported pkk against Turkey and our country almost went to war, theres only one way to to get land from Turkey.
> 
> You batter care about half of your country thats out of your dictators controll, not to mention Golan heights...


you're wrong, after Ottomans left Syria, Sanjak was attached with Aleppo, Syria, then the French came and stole partitioned Syria into mandates, and France then gave it to Turkey... like I said it was a French Turkish agreement..

and just because we are at war it doesn't mean we forget our country and our lands...



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Since most FSA factions now have merged with ISIS, then it might give Assad more moral high ground to attack them.
> 
> In this major anti-ISIS campaign, Assad is now in a racing with the Iraqi government to prove who is the true anti-ISIS champion.
> 
> What a wonderful moment for him, and he has won this racing, then he would have significantly gained his influence in Iraq.
> 
> Since Damascus + Baghdad = the heartland of the Arabian civilization. And the Arabian Peninsula and North Africa are the two wings of the Arab world. Thus, to unite the Arab world, you need to control its heartland first.


The war I$I$ is not going to end soon, I$I$ still has gcc supporters, lets not forget that the west and their puppets knew that I$I$ will take over the weapons they gave to F$A terrorists, they still armed them, for a reason, to arm I$I$...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> The war I$I$ is not going to end soon, I$I$ still has gcc supporters, lets not forget that the west and their puppets knew that I$I$ will take over the weapons they gave to F$A terrorists, they still armed them, for a reason, to arm I$I$...



The hero will be born after the war.

Assad is trying to win this anti-ISIS racing game against the Iraqi government.


----------



## Syrian Lion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The hero will be born after the war.
> 
> Assad is trying to win this anti-ISIS racing game against the Iraqi government.


maybe, but I think the main focus is defeating the F$A with their Alqaeda terrorists first, since everyone is against I$I$ now...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> maybe, but I think the main focus is defeating the F$A with their Alqaeda terrorists first, since everyone is against I$I$ now...



Most FSA factions now have pledged their allegiance to ISIS, so you are practically against the very same group right now.

For example, the shooting at Charlie Hebdo was done by the Yemeni branch of Al Qaeda, but they are now working for ISIS.

So you can see how powerful ISIS has become, and most FSA members now have become their men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> you're wrong, after Syria got it freedom from the Ottomans, Syria became independent and the Sanjak was attached with Aleppo, then the French came and stole partitioned Syria into mandates, and France then gave it to Turkey... like I said it was a French Turkish agreement..
> 
> and just because we are at war it doesn't mean we forget our country and our lands...


Bashar Al Assad already gave up the idea, better stop dreaming.
_______________________________________________________________________________




The eventual solution was somewhat original. Instead of formally and openly recognizing the border separating Hatay from Syria, the border was to be blurred and thereby lose its importance. A free-trade area was established on the border, and a shared Syria-Turkey Friendship Dam was to be constructed on the Orontes River, which runs through from Syria into the Hatay area. While Syria had long refused to include the Orontes in Syrian-Turkish negotiations on water allocations on the grounds that it was not an international river—a clear rejection of the border separating Hatay from Syria, across which the river flows—*Damascus finally agreed to specify national jurisdiction on both sides of the dam. It thereby effectively, albeit indirectly, recognized Turkish sovereignty over Hatay.*



Syria’s “Lost Province”: The Hatay Question Returns - Syria in Crisis - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Bashar Al Assad already gave up the idea, better stop dreaming.
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eventual solution was somewhat original. Instead of formally and openly recognizing the border separating Hatay from Syria, the border was to be blurred and thereby lose its importance. A free-trade area was established on the border, and a shared Syria-Turkey Friendship Dam was to be constructed on the Orontes River, which runs through from Syria into the Hatay area. While Syria had long refused to include the Orontes in Syrian-Turkish negotiations on water allocations on the grounds that it was not an international river—a clear rejection of the border separating Hatay from Syria, across which the river flows—*Damascus finally agreed to specify national jurisdiction on both sides of the dam. It thereby effectively, albeit indirectly, recognized Turkish sovereignty over Hatay.*
> 
> 
> 
> Syria’s “Lost Province”: The Hatay Question Returns - Syria in Crisis - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace


so a water deal mean that Syria gave up the Sanjak?
see things changed now... Turkey decided to become an enemy of the Syrian people and Syria... the main point is that it is Syrian land, stolen by the French and the Turks.. you can't claim it was Turkish and etc...
plus in that same link you posted, it says the F$A terrorist told Turkey it will give up Sanjak of Alexandretta ... which is why Turkey is helping the terrorists, so it can steal more lands from Syria...



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most FSA factions now have pledged their allegiance to ISIS, so you are practically against the very same group right now.
> 
> For example, the shooting at Charlie Hebdo was done by the Yemeni branch of Al Qaeda, but they are now working for ISIS.
> 
> So you can see how powerful ISIS has become and most FSA members now have become their men.


that's true F$A terrorists are no different from I$I$ and AQ, and yes F$A pledged to I$I$... but will the west ever acknowledge that their puppets are I$I$?


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> so a water deal mean that Syria gave up the Sanjak?
> see things changed now... Turkey decided to become an enemy of the Syrian people and Syria... the main point is that it is Syrian land, stolen by the French and the Turks.. you can't claim it was Turkish and etc...


Syria was hostile to Turkey throught its whole history dont make it appear as if everything started in 2011, and i dont claim anything, Hatay is a province of Turkey for the rest of the world, no matter what you claim here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Syria was hostile to Turkey throught its whole history dont make it appear as if everything started in 2011, and i dont claim anything, Hatay is a province of Turkey for the rest of the world, no matter what you claim here.


I suggest you read the link you posted... .... you just posted a link Syria and Turkish relations were good for a while and you're claiming they were never good??? 
you don't even know what you're talking about...

I'm done with you...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> that's true F$A terrorists are no different from I$I$ and AQ, and yes F$A pledged to I$I$... but will the west ever acknowledge that their puppets are I$I$?



They cannot acknowledge that for sure.

BTW, ISIS has managed to re-unite the scattered groups of FSA, and see what they have done to the Syrian soldiers at the air base in eastern Syria.

And this is one of their supporters.


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I suggest you read the link you posted... .... you just posted a link Syria and Turkish relations were good for a while and you're claiming they were never good???
> you don't even know what you're talking about...
> 
> I'm done with you...


''It was good'' has a lot meanings in diplomatic world, Turkish-Iranian relation is also ''good'' if its all about economic relations and visits from time to time.

Look at your avatar, you claim half of middle east and even Cyprus, and you say i dont know what im talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xenon54 said:


> Look at your avatar, you claim half of middle east and even Cyprus, and you say i dont know what im talking about?



It is the Greater Syria, which mostly made by the Levant and Iraq.


----------



## xenon54 out

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It is the Greater Syria, which mostly made by the Levant and Iraq.


Everyone has a dream of Greater XYZ so what? Better look at ground reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Global Assadist Jihadist's State of Iraq and the Levant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ebray said:


> Global Assadist Jihadist's State of Iraq and the Levant
> 
> 
> View attachment 183288
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183289


The first one made me laugh, look at South Eastern Turkey, i imagine what would happen if Turkey would let it go, we would probably see Kurds, Armenians and Syrians fighting over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> They cannot acknowledge that for sure.
> 
> BTW, ISIS has managed to re-unite the scattered groups of FSA, and see what they have done the Syrian soldiers at the air base in eastern Syria.
> 
> And this is one of their supporters.


he is a supporter of F$A terrorists also.... 

the west knows very well that supporting F$A terrorists will only increase I$I$ strength, because F$A terrorists are joining I$I$, and I$I$ is buying the western weapons from them.. and recently the US with their puppets are going to train "modern" terrorists... how do they think that they going to defeat I$I$ by supporting it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> he is a supporter of F$A terrorists also....
> 
> the west knows very well that supporting F$A terrorists will only increase I$I$ strength, because F$A terrorists are joining I$I$, and I$I$ is buying the western weapons from them.. and recently the US with their puppets are going to train "modern" terrorists... how do they think that they going to defeat I$I$ by supporting it?



Man, they have dug a such deep hole for themselves, then jumping into it.

I even don't know how they gonna crawl back to the surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Man, they have dug a such deep hole for themselves, then jumping into it.
> 
> I even don't know how they gonna crawl back to the surface.


They never learn from their mistakes, Alqaeda wasn't enough for them... they do it on purpose, a chaotic western asia benefits the west...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> They never learn from their mistakes, Alqaeda wasn't enough for them... they do it on purpose, a chaotic western asia benefits the west...



That's why you guys can never rely on them.

And you need to rely on yourselves to defeat ISIS and their followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> That's why you guys can never rely on them.
> 
> And you need to rely on yourselves to defeat ISIS and their followers.


well the main reason the west is allowed to interfere in our region is because they have puppets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep calling me not a Syrian, that will not change the fact that I'm Syrian.
> Anyways, people from Afghanistan & Pakistan are supposed to roll through Iran and any other countries that get in their way all the way to Mecca, become the army of the Mehdi, and liberate Jerusalem.
> But, since your brain is too dense to understand anything, don't worry about it, you and your Alawite cult won't be anywhere in those plans.



Of coarse there has been sectarian favoritism under the murderous Baathist regime's rule even though it was pretending not to be, under the cloak of Arab nationalism. 80% of the foreign service and army officers are minoritarian. It's true that today there is a sectarian dimension to the conflict but I would caution you against analyzing the conflict in Syria only as a sectarian based war. Many of the minorities are only clinging to the Assad regime because they are fearful that fanatical daesh zombies will drive them out. The regime's strategy was to bring the confrontation onto its favorite ground since early on 2011 to transform the revolution to a sectarian conflict and then it presented itself as a protector of minorities & a champion of resistance against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> But it does seem that SAA has gained its mojo back. It appears that they are carrying out offensives and also consolidating their gains. The infighting between the rebel groups has been a God send for the SAA.


Since spring of 2014 Assad stopped losing and even *slowly* advancing (thanks to barrel bombs, Hezbollah and Shia Iraqi militias). But overall his situation is still terrible.



ozzy22 said:


> @500 I get the feeling that you support the rebels(not talking about ISIS) and are against Assad from your posts on this thread. It would be interesting to know why?


I am pretty neutral. You can see I am arguing here with rebel supporters:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 237


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Since spring of 2014 Assad stopped losing and even *slowly* advancing (thanks to barrel bombs, Hezbollah and Shia Iraqi militias). But overall his situation is still terrible.
> 
> 
> I am pretty neutral. You can see I am arguing here with rebel supporters:
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 237


, you're 100% pro F$A terrorists, they are doing Israel's work, why wouldn't you support them...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion, at Assad's service.
"Al-Assad or we burn Syria!"
You bastards sure did.

I would post pictures of Assad's soldiers posing next to dead civilians bodies, but the forum won't allow it obviously. But if you're interested in the gruesome sights, search "Stand with Caeser."
Or just type this:
YouTube ?v=CjCAXyYoByo
(insert "watch" into the blank. BE WARNED, THE VIDEO CONTAINS GRAPHIC IMAGES. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK.)

In refugee camps daily, the poor die. And in the palaces of the rulers, the conscience dies.
- Darayya






Today marks 1 year that ISIS has taken over Raqqa. Gold help the people of Raqqa.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

God help the people of Raqqa* not Gold. My bad.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> God help the people of Raqqa* not Gold. My bad.



FSA should free them, ISIS thinks god is with them as well


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> FSA should free them, ISIS thinks god is with them as well


FSA are seculars kuffar


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> FSA should free them, ISIS thinks god is with them as well


FSA is busy killing Hezbollah and other foreign rats in Northern Aleppo, once Aleppo and Idlib are free (which will be soon Inshallah) mark my words ISIS will be crushed.
It's just SAA and ISIS are co-operating in Northern Aleppo. When rebels launch an attack at SAA, ISIS retaliate and hit them somewhere else, usually Marea. But since Allah is on our side, they will meet a slow, and painful death. There are only so many Lebanese, Iranians, Afghanis, Iraqis, and Yemenis that are willing to die for Assad.
@SALMAN AL-FARSI , FSA are actually becoming mostly Islamist. "Leaders" at the SNC are secular.


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> FSA are seculars kuffar



They used to be, but FSA is a term not used often anymore in the field, that group shattered into other groups. Now they're : Ahrar al Sham, Liwa al Islam, Islamic front etc.

If you ask me I think it wasn't a right choice to Islamify the opposition, they've disbanded secularism to take on 'moderate' Islamism that recognizes borders. This leaves the secular former FSA fighters without a choice but to return to SAA. As for Islamists they have the choice between Nusra, Islamic front and the more popular non Syrian ISIS, they were better off with a secular ideology.



Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA is busy killing Hezbollah and other foreign rats in Northern Aleppo, once Aleppo and Idlib are free (which will be soon Inshallah) mark my words ISIS will be crushed.
> It's just SAA and ISIS are co-operating in Northern Aleppo. When rebels launch an attack at SAA, ISIS retaliate and hit them somewhere else, usually Marea. *But since Allah is on our side*, they will meet a slow, and painful death. There are only so many Lebanese, Iranians, Afghanis, Iraqis, and Yemenis that are willing to die for Assad.


Everyone claims that



> FSA are actually becoming mostly Islamist. "Leaders" at the SNC are secular.


That'll destroy the entire foundation of the opposition, most Islamists will go to ISIS, most wanting a 'free Syria' as they call it lose all hope in that group as soon as it abandons secularism forcing them back to SAA.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> They used to be, but FSA is a term not used often anymore in the field, that group shattered into other groups. Now they're : Ahrar al Sham, Liwa al Islam, Islamic front etc.
> 
> If you ask me I think it wasn't a right choice to Islamify the opposition, they've disbanded secularism to take on 'moderate' Islamism that recognizes borders. This leaves the secular former FSA fighters without a choice but to return to SAA. As for Islamists they have the choice between Nusra, Islamic front and the more popular non Syrian ISIS, they were better off with a secular ideology.
> 
> 
> Everyone claims that
> 
> 
> That'll destroy the entire foundation of the opposition, most Islamists will go to ISIS, most wanting a 'free Syria' as they call it lose all hope in that group as soon as it abandons secularism forcing them back to SAA.


You clearly are misinformed.
FSA is still very active, for example, the Southern Front, which have been destroying Assad's forces in Dara'a, Quneitra, Damascus (it's coming...soon Inshallah.)
Ahrar al Sham and Jaysh al Islam (formerly Liwa al Islam) were united under the Islamic Front, along with other groups. Now, the Islamic Front are united with more Islamist groups in an alliance called the Levantine Front. Jabhat al Nusra is not included in this group btw.
Uhm, FSA would never return to SAA. Some FSA members were communists, and yet, they never went back the SAA. Yes, this is a war of ideologies, but this is something you don't understand. Just because one is secular and the other is Islamist, doesn't mean they won't co-operate. They are mostly Syrian. They want a Syria free from tyranny and outside puppet control.
Yes, everyone does claim that. But if Allah wasn't on our side, we'd be destroyed by now. We held out up until early 2013 without much foreign support, and we're going much stronger now. Assad got his foreign suppliers, and now we have ours. And you can clearly see who is making the advances, despite a clear disadvantage in sophisticated weaponry.
Most Islamists go to ISIS? The Levantine Front and Jabhat al Nusra would like to have a word with you. While Jabhat al Nusra are extremists, the Levantine Front which is ~90,000 is plenty capable of taking out ISIS. They are however, focused on the true enemy here, which is SAA. ISIS killed less than 10,000 in their existence, while Assad killed multitudes more. ISIS is the tail of the snake, Assad is the head.
Again, with that retarded "forcing them back to the SAA" argument. As I have said before, many rebels have varying ideologies, and they are united in taking down Assad. FSA have already laid out a political plan after Assad's fall, most rebel groups are fine with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA is busy killing Hezbollah and other foreign rats in Northern Aleppo, once Aleppo and Idlib are free (which will be soon Inshallah) mark my words ISIS will be crushed.
> It's just SAA and ISIS are co-operating in Northern Aleppo. When rebels launch an attack at SAA, ISIS retaliate and hit them somewhere else, usually Marea. But since Allah is on our side, they will meet a slow, and painful death. There are only so many Lebanese, Iranians, Afghanis, Iraqis, and Yemenis that are willing to die for Assad.
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI , FSA are actually becoming mostly Islamist. "Leaders" at the SNC are secular.





1000 said:


> They used to be, but FSA is a term not used often anymore in the field, that group shattered into other groups. Now they're : Ahrar al Sham, Liwa al Islam, Islamic front etc.
> 
> If you ask me I think it wasn't a right choice to Islamify the opposition, they've disbanded secularism to take on 'moderate' Islamism that recognizes borders. This leaves the secular former FSA fighters without a choice but to return to SAA. As for Islamists they have the choice between Nusra, Islamic front and the more popular non Syrian ISIS, they were better off with a secular ideology.
> 
> 
> Everyone claims that
> 
> 
> That'll destroy the entire foundation of the opposition, most Islamists will go to ISIS, most wanting a 'free Syria' as they call it lose all hope in that group as soon as it abandons secularism forcing them back to SAA.





Dr.Thrax said:


> You clearly are misinformed.
> FSA is still very active, for example, the Southern Front, which have been destroying Assad's forces in Dara'a, Quneitra, Damascus (it's coming...soon Inshallah.)
> Ahrar al Sham and Jaysh al Islam (formerly Liwa al Islam) were united under the Islamic Front, along with other groups. Now, the Islamic Front are united with more Islamist groups in an alliance called the Levantine Front. Jabhat al Nusra is not included in this group btw.
> Uhm, FSA would never return to SAA. Some FSA members were communists, and yet, they never went back the SAA. Yes, this is a war of ideologies, but this is something you don't understand. Just because one is secular and the other is Islamist, doesn't mean they won't co-operate. They are mostly Syrian. They want a Syria free from tyranny and outside puppet control.
> Yes, everyone does claim that. But if Allah wasn't on our side, we'd be destroyed by now. We held out up until early 2013 without much foreign support, and we're going much stronger now. Assad got his foreign suppliers, and now we have ours. And you can clearly see who is making the advances, despite a clear disadvantage in sophisticated weaponry.
> Most Islamists go to ISIS? The Levantine Front and Jabhat al Nusra would like to have a word with you. While Jabhat al Nusra are extremists, the Levantine Front which is ~90,000 is plenty capable of taking out ISIS. They are however, focused on the true enemy here, which is SAA. ISIS killed less than 10,000 in their existence, while Assad killed multitudes more. ISIS is the tail of the snake, Assad is the head.
> Again, with that retarded "forcing them back to the SAA" argument. As I have said before, many rebels have varying ideologies, and they are united in taking down Assad. FSA have already laid out a political plan after Assad's fall, most rebel groups are fine with it.


I know that because some people they want the west to arm FSA because they believe that they are moderate rebels

In fact there is no moderate rebels or secular nationalists in the opposition only few communists who are in exile and other arab nationalists who don't have anything on the ground


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS attacked NDF in Khirbet Jedu' south of Qamishli, killing a number of NDF. 

Meanwhile YPG continues to arrest people for compulsory service and handed 3 Bodies of young Kurds to their families after they arrested and tortured them.

https://www.masarpress.net/تنظيم-الدولة-يهاجم-خربة-جدوع-بريف-الحس/


*Clashes break out in Alawite area western Syria*

January 12, 2015

*Aleppo, Syria* – On Saturday, seven people were killed and 13 others wounded after clashes broke out between members of the pro-regime militia of the National Defense and gunmen in the city of Latakia, in western Syria.

Speaking to _ARA News _in Latakia, the civil rights activist Zuhair Yassin said that clashes broke out between the pro-regime militants of National Defense and the gunmen from the Murshidi religious minority in the blue area of the beach in Latakia.

“The clashes resulted in the death of six members of the National Defense and ten others were reportedly wounded, while one of the gunmen from the Murshidi minority was reported killed and two others wounded,” Yassin reported.

The source pointed out that the clashes between the two parties have left considerable considerable damage to a number of houses and civilian cars in central Latakia. 

Noteworthy, the regime-held city of Latakia is experiencing a calmer and more stable security situation compared to other Syrian cities. The Alawites constitute a majority in Latakia. The city witnessed a peaceful anti-Assad movement at the beginning of the Syrian crisis, before clashes broke out in northern and western countryside of the city between rebel groups and pro-regime army forces. 

Clashes break out in Alawite area western Syria - ARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Since spring of 2014 Assad stopped losing and even *slowly* advancing (thanks to barrel bombs, Hezbollah and Shia Iraqi militias). But overall his situation is still terrible.



But he is still gaining ground while on the other hand, the FSA is largely becoming militarily irrelevant. The two biggest fighting groups with the most muscle are Al Nusra and ISIS. It does not appear that FSA can match their military muscle, thus in my opinion Assad is still the best hope for the future of Syria. 

But can you answer me this, SAA have the numbers and the heavy weapons on their side. They outman and outgun their opponents by quite some margin. Why are they still facing such difficulties in dislodging these groups? Would you attribute it to lack of motivation, training and sophistication. I have seen some videos of their tank crews in action, they were pathetic at best.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation Map as 08.01.2015


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> But he is still gaining ground while on the other hand, the FSA is largely becoming militarily irrelevant. The two biggest fighting groups with the most muscle are Al Nusra and ISIS. It does not appear that FSA can match their military muscle, thus in my opinion Assad is still the best hope for the future of Syria.


FSA made very nice gains in Dar'a in 2014.



> But can you answer me this, SAA have the numbers and the heavy weapons on their side. They outman and outgun their opponents by quite some margin. Why are they still facing such difficulties in dislodging these groups? Would you attribute it to lack of motivation, training and sophistication. I have seen some videos of their tank crews in action, they were pathetic at best.


Assad simply does not have enough manpower to control the entire Syria (even depopulated Syria with Iraqis and Hezbollah help). He sent forces to Aleppo and as result lost ground in Idlib, Dar'a and Raqqa.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> But he is still gaining ground while on the other hand, the FSA is largely becoming militarily irrelevant. The two biggest fighting groups with the most muscle are Al Nusra and ISIS. It does not appear that FSA can match their military muscle, thus in my opinion Assad is still the best hope for the future of Syria.
> 
> But can you answer me this, SAA have the numbers and the heavy weapons on their side. They outman and outgun their opponents by quite some margin. Why are they still facing such difficulties in dislodging these groups? Would you attribute it to lack of motivation, training and sophistication. I have seen some videos of their tank crews in action, they were pathetic at best.


That's the argument everyone uses. And it's wrong. Very wrong.
The rebels, which now consist of 3 main groups - FSA, Levantine Front, and Jabhat al Nusra - have been holding out very well against both ISIS and the regime considering their lack of sophisticated equipment. ISIS has better equipment than them, and I know they do operate a few Abrams (jokes on them, that's a crappy tank that requires a lot of maintenance.)
Anyways, Assad does NOT present a good future for Syria if he is the one who destroyed it. It's like saying Netanyahu presents a good future for Gaza.
Nusra and ISIS will be expelled once we get rid of the regime.

They operate only a few Abrams in Iraq IIRC. Probably in operational by now though. (Lack of spare parts.)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Harakat Hazm hits a regime Mig-23 with TOW in Neirab (Aleppo) airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's the argument everyone uses. And it's wrong. Very wrong.
> The rebels, which now consist of 3 main groups - FSA, Levantine Front, and Jabhat al Nusra - have been holding out very well against both ISIS and the regime considering their lack of sophisticated equipment. ISIS has better equipment than them, and I know they do operate a few Abrams (jokes on them, that's a crappy tank that requires a lot of maintenance.)
> Anyways, Assad does NOT present a good future for Syria if he is the one who destroyed it. It's like saying Netanyahu presents a good future for Gaza.
> Nusra and ISIS will be expelled once we get rid of the regime.
> 
> They operate only a few Abrams in Iraq IIRC. Probably in operational by now though. (Lack of spare parts.)



ISIS doesn't operate any Abrams tanks, all Abrams were stationed in Anbar and Baghdad at time of June 2014, none were in the north. Those abandoned have eventually been recovered / destroyed / stuck in the terrain where they aren't supposed to drive tanks. ISIS can't use Abrams either.


----------



## DizuJ

*Photos charge Assad of Mass Torture: Zaman Al Wasl*

2015-01-12

Zaman al-Wasl newspaper has obtained new photos of mass torture by Syrian intelligence services linked to war crime report made last year by a team of internationally recognized war crimes prosecutors and forensic experts. 

The images, which illustrate apparent actions would be serious international crimes, show lifeless bodies with signs of starvation, brutal beatings, strangulation and other forms of torture and killing.

Some of the photographs will take back the reader to the torture memos of Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq after the American invasion in 2003 when the smiling soldiers used to take photos with tormented inmates. Here the Syrian soldiers are doing the same.

The photos showed Bashar al-Assad’s soldiers encasing the emaciated corpses in plastic bags before the final trip to mass graveyard.

In mid 2013, a team of war crimes prosecutors and forensic experts, had analyzed thousands of digital photos taken and provided by a Syrian defector codenamed "Caesar," who, along with his family, is now living outside Syria in an undisclosed location, according to CNN.

The team members shared their findings in a joint exclusive with CNN's "Amanpour" and The Guardian newspaper on January 20 2014.

The images showed emaciation, severely low body weight with a hollow appearance indicating starvation. The majority of all of the victims were men most likely between ages 20 and 40, according to the report.

The experts contend their analysis -- based on thousands of photographs of the dead bodies of alleged detainees killed in Syrian government custody -- would stand up in an international criminal tribunal.

Sir Desmond de Silva, the former chief prosecutor of Sierra Leone special court, in interview with CNN, likened the images to those of Holocaust survivors and Nazi death camps after World War II."

Syria is not a member of the International Criminal Court. The only way the court could prosecute someone from Syria would be through a referral from the United Nations Security Council.

More than 200,000 people have been killed in Syria since the revolt against al-Assad began in March 2011, the United Nations says.
______________________________________________________________________________________________
*
It's really sickening to see how a young sadistic regime soldier takes pictures posing with a smile over brutally beaten and starved skeletal remains. I can't post the Zaman al-Wasl news article link which contains the graphic images b/c it against the forum rules.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS killed 2 YPG members in Ras al-Ain, Hasakah Province.


> #مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | تنظيم الدولة يقتل عنصرين من مليشيا وحدات الحماية الشعبية في ريف رأس العين




Renewed clashes between IS and Assad forces in Shaer fields, Homs Province.


> #مسار_بـرس | #حمص | تجدد الاشتباكات بين تنظيم الدولة وقوات الأسد في محيط حقل الشاعر




IS killed one soldier belonging to Assad forces in Huwaija Sakhr, Deirezzor.


> #مسار_بـرس | #دير_الزور | تنظيم الدولة يقتل عنصرا من قوات الأسد في منطقة حويجة صكر




IS bombarded Deir ez-Zor airport with mortars/artillery.


> #مسار_بـرس | #دير_الزور | تنظيم الدولة يستهدف مطار دير الزور العسكري بالصواريخ




Clashes between IS and Assad Forces in Qamishli country, after aerial bombardment of Tal Hamis.


> #مسار_بـرس | #الحسكة | اشتباكات بين تنظيم الدولة وقوات الأسد بريف القامشلي وسط قصف لطيران التحالف على تل حميس


----------



## Syrian Lion

*In France they are called terrorists, in Syria they are called freedom fighters...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol. Syrian Lion calling the "SAA" freedom fighrters while he has never once in his life praised the Syrian Civil Defense, who have saved far more people than his beloved SAAa have. Thousands of time as many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS under attack in Syria’s Hasakah
January 13, 2015

Hasakah, Syria* – Air forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad bombed a town held by the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) in northeastern Syria on Monday.

Syrian warplanes targeted the IS-held town of Tel Brak (45 km east of the city of Hasakah).

Speaking to _ARA News_ in Hasakah, civil rights activist Ahmed Salibi said that the pro-Assad air forces targeted the town of Tel Brak around 9 a.m., dropping four barrel bombs, amid a state of alert in the ranks of the IS members.

“No casualties were reported.”

Salibi pointed out that the Syrian regime warplanes bombed the town last Friday as well, and subsequently three huge explosions were heard in the town.

“The IS group then headed on Sunday afternoon to the Kurdish village of Kirzin north of Tel Brak, and raised its flag on a hill in the village,” Salibi reported, adding that the Kurdish villagers didn’t leave their houses until that moment. 

“This village (Kirzin) is considered the separating line between the IS-held areas and those under the control of the Kurdish forces of the People’s Protection Units (YPG),” he said.

The IS group raised its flag earlier on a hill in the Kurdish village of Qolo, after taking complete control of the village and displacing most of its residents.

http://aranews.net/2015/01/isis-attack-syrias-hasakah/


----------



## notorious_eagle

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's the argument everyone uses. And it's wrong. Very wrong.
> The rebels, which now consist of 3 main groups - FSA, Levantine Front, and Jabhat al Nusra - have been holding out very well against both ISIS and the regime considering their lack of sophisticated equipment. ISIS has better equipment than them, and I know they do operate a few Abrams (jokes on them, that's a crappy tank that requires a lot of maintenance.)
> Anyways, Assad does NOT present a good future for Syria if he is the one who destroyed it. It's like saying Netanyahu presents a good future for Gaza.
> *Nusra and ISIS will be expelled once we get rid of the regime.*
> 
> They operate only a few Abrams in Iraq IIRC. Probably in operational by now though. (Lack of spare parts.)



Lets be realistic here for one second

Nusra and ISIS outgun and outman FSA by a long margin. If a shooting war breaks out between the two sides, FSA will be crushed. This is simply the sad reality based on facts on the ground. Nusra/ISIS have better weapons, training and simply more fighters who are more motivated. Lets put our emotions aside and look at numbers on the ground. 

Nusra and ISIS are no pushovers especially ISIS. They are far more battle hardened and ferocious than the FSA.



500 said:


> FSA made very nice gains in Dar'a in 2014.



They are still dwarfed by the fighting done by Nusra/ISIS, they still pose the biggest challenge to Assad and not FSA. 



500 said:


> Assad simply does not have enough manpower to control the entire Syria (even depopulated Syria with Iraqis and Hezbollah help). He sent forces to Aleppo and as result lost ground in Idlib, Dar'a and Raqqa.



Sir, your stating that he does not has the manpower but there is still no mass conscription in Syria? I have seen many pictures in Government Held Areas of fighting age men not taking up arms. Also, what is your opinion on the performance of SAA? From the videos i have seen, it has been extremely pathetic. They fail to even understand basic tactics in COIN.


----------



## lowish

notorious_eagle said:


> Lets be realistic here for one second
> 
> Nusra and ISIS outgun and outman FSA by a long margin. If a shooting war breaks out between the two sides, FSA will be crushed. This is simply the sad reality based on facts on the ground. Nusra/ISIS have better weapons, training and simply more fighters who are more motivated.



Case in point, Al-Nursa quickly defeated SRF with relative ease

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> They are still dwarfed by the fighting done by Nusra/ISIS, they still pose the biggest challenge to Assad and not FSA.


Not really. Daraa is biggest achievement of rebels in 2014 hands down.



> Sir, your stating that he does not has the manpower but there is still no mass conscription in Syria? I have seen many pictures in Government Held Areas of fighting age men not taking up arms.


Well these are Sunnis who are not very loyal and eager to die for Assad.



> Also, what is your opinion on the performance of SAA? From the videos i have seen, it has been extremely pathetic. They fail to even understand basic tactics in COIN.


Their personal performance is still weak, thus they adopted quite effective tactics: they encircle rebel enclave and then shell and starve it into submission. This is how they cleansed Qalamoun Homs and slowly advance in Guta and Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> Lets be realistic here for one second
> 
> Nusra and ISIS outgun and outman FSA by a long margin. If a shooting war breaks out between the two sides, FSA will be crushed. This is simply the sad reality based on facts on the ground. Nusra/ISIS have better weapons, training and simply more fighters who are more motivated. Lets put our emotions aside and look at numbers on the ground.
> 
> Nusra and ISIS are no pushovers especially ISIS. They are far more battle hardened and ferocious than the FSA.
> 
> 
> 
> They are still dwarfed by the fighting done by Nusra/ISIS, they still pose the biggest challenge to Assad and not FSA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, your stating that he does not has the manpower but there is still no mass conscription in Syria? I have seen many pictures in Government Held Areas of fighting age men not taking up arms. Also, what is your opinion on the performance of SAA? From the videos i have seen, it has been extremely pathetic. They fail to even understand basic tactics in COIN.


Alright then, you're telling me a force of 50k around 5k of which have been trained by the U.S. and much more that have been given weapons by them are weaker than a few rag-tag members of Al Qaeda? Nusra still doesn't make up more than 20k fighters. If they ever attacked FSA in full force they would be crushed, b/c Levantine Front would help the FSA / try to intervene between the two groups.
Far more battle hardened?
I think you have failed to notice that most of the "battle-hardened" parties on ALL sides have died by now. Yes, there are still many of them, but not enough to change the course of a battle unless they're all there at once.
If your glorious ISIS was so strong, they would have crushed the FSA & co in the north, right?
Wrong. Rebels in the North are still fighting back against both the regime and it's allies, and ISIS.
There is mass conscription in Syria. They almost took my cousin (who is only 14, btw) into conscription but his Dad saved him. I read an article where they took a 16 year old and he was killed 4 days after he was taken. (No training whatsoever.)
In the same article an 18 year old was stuck in the SAA, he wanted to desert/defect, couldn't b/c he didn't want his family to be hurt.
SAA's performance is crap, once they no longer have any more heavy weapons they are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Not really. Daraa is biggest achievement of rebels in 2014 hands down.




Who control Daraa now?


----------



## IRAN 1802

Syrian Lion said:


> *In France they are called terrorists, in Syria they are called freedom fighters...*


Post of the year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Reports say that clashes between FSA and YPG, after FSA members raped YPG women. 3 FSA and 5 YPG killed during the clashes in Ayn al-Arab/Kobane.


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Who control Daraa now?


Rebels control most of the Daraa province.

Left year ago, right - now:


----------



## jamahir

Syrian Lion said:


> *In France they are called terrorists, in Syria they are called freedom fighters...*



bookmarked this post... thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

More evidence that Turkey AKP terrorists are supporting and arming terrorists in Syria... 

Turkey Targets Social Media Over Arms Scandal Leaks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*European football fans supporting Syria, and denouncing Qatar for supporting terrorism

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Cubans released from US prisons express support to Syria*

*



*
​The five Cubans liberated from U.S. prisons expressed their appreciation of the bravery of the Syrian Arab Army in confronting the universal conspiracy of terrorism that is launched against Syria.

The Cubans, who were first arrested by the U.S. forces for their struggle against terrorism and were arbitrarily charged with life imprisonment and later released, stressed solidarity with the Syrian people and army.

During an event held by the Syrian expatriate Nabil Ahmad, the released Cubans wished that peace and stability would prevail Syria soon.

The U.S. authorities freed the Cubans after acknowledging of the failure of the economic embargo imposed and the unjustifiable political measures taken against the Latin American state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> *European football fans supporting Syria, and denouncing Qatar for supporting terrorism
> 
> *



I don't see Syria mentioned, only Bashar Al-Na'ajah's name in there. Because everyone knows supporting Syria means supporting the FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> I don't see Syria mentioned, only Bashar Al-Na'ajah's name in there. Because everyone knows supporting Syria means supporting the FSA.


Supporting F$A means supporting Alqaeda and I$I$, they are all the same... plus the picture against Qatarael itself speaks...  a Saudi trying to tell Syrians about their leadership.. mind your own business, you have no say...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Yeah they are all the same that FSA is fighting Assad and ISIS at two fronts at the same time. Who is fighting who in Aleppo again remind me? Oh yes, an Assadist and ISIS coordinated offensive against it isn't that right? And what was the result? Oh yes the coordinated ISIS, Assad offensive failed.


you must be a true idiot to believe I$I$ are working with Syria, that explains all the bases they took from the Syrian army and all the execution and beheading of soldiers... so explain to me this, either Alasad is benefiting from the US strikes as most of the media claims, or not, which one? 

and you call yourself a doctor, you're a disgrace to all doctors because of your stupidity... I$I$ is buying weapons from F$A terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> o a water deal mean that Syria gave up the Sanjak?
> see things changed now... Turkey decided to become an enemy of the Syrian people and Syria... the main point is that it is Syrian land, stolen by the French and the Turks.. you can't claim it was Turkish and etc...
> plus in that same link you posted, it says the F$A terrorist told Turkey it will give up Sanjak of Alexandretta ... which is why Turkey is helping the terrorists, so it can steal more lands from Syria...


Then give back our stolen lands.....


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Then give back our stolen lands.....
> 
> View attachment 184006


oh Syrians speak Turkish? you know your claim is BS... the Sanjak are mostly Arabs, and whoever opposed the French treaty were oppressed...

you want your stolen land? well then go and fight for it, oh wait NATO patriots are protecting your skies so how you gonna fight war then??


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> oh Syrians speak Turkish? you know you're claim is BS... the Sanjak are mostly Arabs, and whoever opposed the French treaty were oppressed...


So in Cyprus and in Adana, do you think that people are speaking Arabic ???



Syrian Lion said:


> you want your stolen land? well then go and fight for it, oh wait NATO patriots are protecting your skies so how you gonna fight war then??


We don't have eyes in any nations soil... We just wish good for our Syrian brothers whom suffers in the tyranny of Assad. And inşallah 2 Million Syrians who lives in Turkey as refugee in Turkey, can return back to their homeland after Assad gets dethroned. 

About NATO patriots.....those are your chemical weapon filled scud missiles. which have no value in the conventional fight but to terrorize cities... Make no mistake, you couldn't held your ground against militias, Turkish army would steam roll whatever you left with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> So in Cyprus and in Adana, do you think that people are speaking Arabic ???
> 
> 
> We don't have eyes in any nations soil... We just wish good for our Syrian brothers whom suffers in the tyranny of Assad. And inşallah 2 Million Syrians who lives in Turkey as refugee in Turkey, can return back to their homeland after Assad gets dethroned.
> 
> About NATO patriots.....those are your chemical weapon filled scud missiles. which have no value in the conventional fight but to terrorize cities... Make no mistake, you couldn't held your ground against militias, Turkish army would steam roll whatever you left with.


Syrian brothers? you love Syrian so much that Turkey akp terrorists are supporting terrorists in Syria to kill Syrians and destroy the country.. can you tell me were there refugees in Turkey before F$A started? enough with your bs

alright then let Turkey help its brothers and free them from Alasad.... how many times did erdogan call for nato to go with him to war against Syria?? if you claim that Turkey army is powerful then lets see them move in, and now there are no chemical weapons, lets see your muscles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> Syrian brothers? you love Syrian so much that Turkey akp terrorists are supporting terrorists in Syria to kill Syrians and destroy the country.. can you tell me were there refugees in Turkey before F$A started? enough with your bs


Your Assad bombed the cities with Airplanes, Tanks, Artillery. He is willing to destroy all of the Syria for his throne.
Syrian people will get rid of Assad and we will help them to rebuild their country.

Refugees were in Syria before Assad destroyed their homes.



Syrian Lion said:


> alright then let Turkey help its brothers and free them from Alasad.... how many times did erdogan call for nato to go with him to war against Syria?? if you claim that Turkey army is powerful then lets see them move in, and now there are no chemical weapons, lets see your muscles


Turkey shouldn't shoulder all the burden by itself... if an multi-national coalition is formed to dispose the tyrant Turkey will take place in such a coalition...other than that we won't go alone...

Unless Assad forces bomb Turkish cities we won't attack Syria.....but after then you would Turkish flag in Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*
Meetings on U.S. Train and Equip Program for Moderate Syrian Opposition


TAMPA, Fla. -* As part of U.S. Central Command's efforts to implement the congressionally-approved train and equip program for the moderate Syrian opposition forces, U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Michael K. Nagata, Combined Joint Interagency Task Force - Syria Director, and U.S. Special Envoy for Syria Daniel Rubinstein, met Jan. 12-13 with a broad spectrum of Syrian opposition and civil society leaders in Istanbul, Turkey.

These meetings provided an important opportunity to introduce and discuss the U.S. train and equip program with members of the moderate political and armed opposition and to gain a better understanding of conditions on the ground in Syria. All participants recognized the need for continued focus on this important program and the need for further discussions.

U.S. Central Command | Meetings on U.S. Train and Equip Program for Moderate Syrian Opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

GOP Republican: Secure the Border Between Iraq and Syria | National Review Online



> “I do think we need to address, no doubt, isolating the border between Iraq and Syria.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Your Assad bombed the cities with Airplanes, Tanks, Artillery. He is willing to destroy all of the Syria for his throne.
> Syrian people will get rid of Assad and we will help them to rebuild their country.
> 
> Refugees were in Syria before Assad destroyed their homes.
> 
> 
> Turkey shouldn't shoulder all the burden by itself... if an multi-national coalition is formed to dispose the tyrant Turkey will take place in such a coalition...other than that we won't go alone...
> 
> Unless Assad forces bomb Turkish cities we won't attack Syria.....but after then you would Turkish flag in Damascus.


like I said before, compare Syria before and after Turkey support to the terrorists F$A and their allies AQ....

and everything you said is just bs... Turkey is nothing with NATO... it can't even protect itself...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> like I said before, compare Syria before and after Turkey support to the terrorists F$A and their allies AQ....
> 
> and everything you said is just bs... Turkey is nothing with NATO... it can't even protect itself...


Syria was nothing before the war and even worse today.


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Syria was nothing before the war and even worse today.


Syria was peaceful, it had a higher Global Peace Index than USA and the rest of the west, Syrians lived in peace... Syria was heaven on earth, now it is hell on earth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> Syria was peaceful, it had a higher Global Peace Index than USA and the rest of the west, Syrians lived in peace... Syria was heaven on earth, now it is hell on earth...


Heaven for terrorists better said, from MB to pkk you had everthing there, and even more today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Heaven for terrorists better said, from MB to pkk you had everthing there, and even more today.


 my friend what are you smoking? lol.... no point with having a discussion with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

It seems like this war is only going to end when one side has completely killed the other side. Compromise has long gone. Really sad situation.


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> my friend what are you smoking? lol.... no point with having a discussion with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


>


man Hafez is your nightmare?? he is dead, why don't go deal with him... plus all the support that Hafez gave to pkk didn't cause the same terrorism as the AKP terrorists are supporting F$A and AQ in Syria.. over 200k killed, so how much more do you want to kill ?

remember that Turkey is good allies with the Kurds now, so why are you complaining?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> man Hafez is your nightmare?? he is dead, why don't go deal with him... plus all the support that Hafez gave to pkk didn't cause the same terrorism as the AKP terrorists are supporting F$A and AQ in Syria.. over 200k killed, so how much more do you want to kill ?


Hafez was nothing more than a annoying insect, he sent apo out of Syria faster than i can say his name after Turkey threatened with war.
And your talking as if Turkey was to blame for the civil war in Syria.



Syrian Lion said:


> remember that Turkey is good allies with the Kurds now, so why are you complaining?


pkk isnt Kurds, stop generalizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Hafez was nothing more than a annoying insect, he sent apo out of Syria faster than i can say his name after Turkey threatened with war.
> And your talking as if Turkey was to blame for the civil war in Syria.
> 
> 
> pkk isnt Kurds, stop generalizing.


lol Turkey became a terrorists highway, terrorists world wide travel to Turkey to get trained or sent to Syria... come on don't try to deny that... all Turkey had to do is stay neutral and all of this death and chaos would have been minimized... Turkey open border for terrorists caused all of this chaos... notice how I$I$ in Syria and Iraq are close to the Turkish border... 

anyways, oclan was not worth going to war.... 
so you support Syrian kurds, Iraqi kurds but not Turkish kurds? you know if Syrian Kurds get what they want what will happen next ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> lol Turkey became a terrorists highway, terrorists world wide travel to Turkey to get trained or sent to Syria... come on don't try to deny that... all Turkey had to do is stay neutral and all of this death and chaos would have been minimized... Turkey open border for terrorists caused all of this chaos... notice how I$I$ in Syria and Iraq are close to the Turkish border...


You cant easly pick up a couple thousand people out of 35 million Tourists annualy, some of them who enter as tourisits already made attack inside Turkey, all the tensions between Turkey and isis isnt proof enough for you because you believe in whatever you want.



Syrian Lion said:


> so you support Syrian kurds, Iraqi kurds but not Turkish kurds?


Support how? im with avarage Kurds, i dont care about extremists on whatever side.


Syrian Lion said:


> you know if Syrian Kurds get what they want what will happen next ?


Something that didnt happen in the last 3 decades?


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> You cant easly pick up a couple thousand people out of 35 million Tourists annualy, some of them who enter as tourisits already made attack inside Turkey, all the tensions between Turkey and isis isnt proof enough for you because you believe in whatever you want.
> 
> 
> Support how? im with avarage Kurds, i dont care about extremists on whatever side.
> 
> Something that didnt happen in the last 3 decades?


so why weren't terrorists traveling to Turkey in 2010 to go to Syria? your best allies have accused and said it many times Turkey having training camps and Turkey allowed terrorists to travel... so you're telling me that Turkish intelligence is very weak that terrorists are entering the country easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> like I said before, compare Syria before and after Turkey support to the terrorists F$A and their allies AQ....
> 
> and everything you said is just bs... Turkey is nothing with NATO... it can't even protect itself...


Says the man whose country overrun by militias....why would anyone value your words ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> so why weren't terrorists traveling to Turkey in 2010?


Because back then there was no civil war.



Syrian Lion said:


> your best allies have accused and said it many times Turkey having training camps and Turkey allowed terrorists to travel...


Your talking about Joe Biden whos known for stupid statements and who apologized the next day for his brain fart?

Or that Israeli general or Mossad agent or whatever he was who draw two points at the map claiming to show the locations of terrorist bases but without delivering pictures or satellite images to back up his claims?

Funny how you always come up with conspiracy theorys about those two countrys but suddenly believe in everthing regarding Turkey, selective acceptance much?



Syrian Lion said:


> so you're telling me that Turkish intelligence is very weak that terrorists are entering the country easily..


Its very hard to detect terrorists if the source countrys dont share intelligence or the person has no record so far, those who get caught are being deported back.

Turkey deports 1,100 European fighters to countries of origin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Because back then there was no civil war.
> 
> 
> Your talking about Joe Biden whos known for stupid statements and who apologized the next day for his brain fart?
> 
> Or that Israeli general or Mossad agent or whatever he was who draw two points at the map claiming to show the locations of toerrorist bases but without delivering pictures or satellite images to back up his claims?
> 
> Funny how you always come up with conspiracy theorys about those two countrys but suddenly believe in everthing regarding Turkey, selective acceptance much?
> 
> 
> Its very hard to detect terrorists if the source countrys dont share intelligence or the person has no record so far, those who get caught are being deported back.
> 
> Turkey deports 1,100 European fighters to countries of origin


thats the point, there was no war in Syria, there was no terrorism, no terrorists traveled to Turkey because back in 2010 Turkey wouldn't welcome them... 

see if your best allies are saying that, it is not my fault... come on, I have posted many threads here with videos and reports showing how terrorists are in Turkey and etc... 

and that is nothing if Turkey deports 1000, it allows much more in ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> thats the point, there was no war in Syria, there was no terrorism, no terrorists traveled to Turkey because back in 2010 Turkey wouldn't welcome them...


Turkey is still arresting those who get caught.



Syrian Lion said:


> see if your best allies are saying that, it is not my fault... come on, I have posted many threads here with videos and reports showing how terrorists are in Turkey and etc...


And i showed you why its BS, do you have problems with reading or is the denial too big to understand my point?



Syrian Lion said:


> and that is nothing if Turkey deports 1000, it allows much more in ...


Those are only the ones who were deported back to Europe, those who were deported back to other countrys arent included, also not those who are sitting in jail in Turkey

Even more are entering Syria from Lebanon, Jordan and Iraq but you only look at Turkey, the route over Turkey is popular because they can easily enter as tourists, the Syrian-Turkish border is one of the longest with high traffic due to refugee flood and many spots are hard to monitor, its no surprise many come throught Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Turkey is still arresting those wh
> 
> o get caught.
> 
> 
> And i showed you why its BS, do you have problems with reading or is the denial too big to understand my point?
> 
> 
> Those are only the ones who were deported back to Europe, those who were deported back to other countrys arent included, also not those who are sitting in jail in Turkey
> 
> Even more are entering Syria from Lebanon, Jordan and Iraq but you only look at Turkey, the route over Turkey is popular because they can easily enter as tourists, the Syrian-Turkish border is one of the longest with high traffic due to refugee flood and many spots are hard to monitor, its no surprise many come throught Turkey.


yeah, it all of Syria's neighbors that have allowed terrorists to enter, Turkey and Jordan mostly..

I'm not in denial, but you're, you refuse to see the reality, you hide from the facts, like I have said before, I have posted many threads that has videos and reports, and those sources are from your allies, this way you can't call it Syrian propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I'm not in denial, but you're, you refuse to see the reality, you hide from the facts, like I have said before, I have posted many threads that has videos and reports, and those sources are from your allies, this way you can't call it Syrian propaganda...


All you posted was claims from people and biased articles, not a single hard evidence while there are many facts debunking those claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> All you posted was claims from people and biased articles, not a single hard evidence while there are many facts debunking those claims.


watch the videos... come on... and just recently AKP wants to shut down social media because of a document circulating online that proves AKP support to terrorists, what does it fear if that document is fake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> watch the videos... come on... and just recently AKP wants to shut down social media because of a document circulating online that proves AKP support to terrorists, what does it fear if that document is fake?


I watched your videos, they are some random people claiming things no evidence so far.

I think i explained it quite well in the particular thread so everone can understand, seriously why are you repeating the same over and over again, do you think it will become more credible if you do so?

Here again if you want.


xenon54 said:


> Actually there is, however, there was people spreading secret documents on ongoing investigation, the warning on Twitter lifted after the relevant parts of the documents was censored, its a normal procedure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> I watched your videos, they are some random people claiming things no evidence so far.
> 
> I think i explained it quite well in the particular thread so everone can understand, seriously why are you repeating the same over and over again, do you think it will become more credible if you do so?
> 
> Here again if you want.


, yes western media is credible and honest when it is against Syria, the western media all full of lies when it is against Turkey... 

anyways, this is not going any where, you refuse to open your eyes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> , yes western media is credible and honest when it is against Syria, the western media all full of lies when it is against Turkey...



Isis kidnapping Turkish diplomats > Fact
Isis threatening to attack Suleyman Shah Tomb > Fact
Isis threatening to ''take back Istanbul'' > Fact
Isis killing three people in Turkey last year > Fact
Isis supporter doing suicide attack in Istanbul just recently > Fact
Turkey attacking Isis convoy last year >Fact
Turkey arresting their members > Fact
Turkey confiscating chemical deliverys to Isis > Fact
Turkey confiscating illegal smuggled gasoline and closing over 200 gas stations selling them > Fact
Turkey allowing Peshmerga to pass to Kobane to fight isis > Fact
Turkey treating wounded ypg fighters > Fact
Turkey sending weapon delivery to Barzani to fight against Isis > Fact
Turkish intelligence planning attack against Isis (Tape scandal) > Fact
@Sinan did i forget something?

Against your sources who claims things without delivering proofs and facts..



Syrian Lion said:


> anyways, this is not going any where, you refuse to open your eyes...


I could say the same about you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Isis kidnapping Turkish diplomats > Fact
> Isis threatening to attack Suleyman Shah Tomb > Fact
> Isis threatening to ''take back Istanbul'' > Fact
> Isis killing three people in Turkey last year > Fact
> Isis supporter doing suicide attack in Istanbul just recently > Fact
> Turkey attacking Isis convoy last year >Fact
> Turkey arresting their members > Fact
> Turkey confiscating chemical deliverys to Isis > Fact
> Turkey confiscating illegal smuggled gasoline and closing over 200 gas stations selling them > Fact
> Turkey allowing Peshmerga to pass to Kobane to fight isis > Fact
> Turkey treating wounded ypg fighters > Fact
> Turkey sending weapon delivery to Barzani to fight against Isis > Fact
> Turkish intelligence planning attack against Isis (Tape scandal) > Fact
> @Sinan did i forget something?
> 
> Against your sources who claims things without delivering proofs and facts..
> 
> 
> I could say the same about you too.



This is not a fact but going with @Syrian Lion 's logic we can say "ISIS selling oil to Assad forces"

ISIS is selling cheap oil to its enemies — from Syria's government to the Kurds | Public Radio International
Isis Crisis: An Unholy Alliance - Islamic State 'Selling Oil to President Assad's Regime'
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...adists-selling-oil-to-Assad-says-France-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Isis kidnapping Turkish diplomats > Fact



I still wonder how those diplomats were freed. Not much details came out, and there was no military operation to free them, so was it some kind of deal with IS? Seems like it. They just don't free hostages for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*US to send 400 troops to train Syrian rebels*

16 January 2015

Hundreds more support personnel will be deployed although location of training has not been disclosed

The US military is planning to deploy more than 400 troops to help train Syrian rebels to fight the Islamic State, along with hundreds of US support personnel, a Pentagon spokesman told Reuters on Thursday.

The US military has not yet identified where it will draw its forces from for the training mission, expected to begin in the spring at sites outside Syria, Colonel Steve Warren said. Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia have offered to host the training.

Warren did not offer additional details on the troop figures, first reported by Defense One website.

The training program is a part of President Barack Obama’s multi-year plan to field local forces in Syria to halt and eventually roll back Islamic State fighters, while pounding them with US-led airstrikes.

The Pentagon has estimated that it can train more than 5,000 recruits in the first year and that up to 15,000 will be needed to retake areas of eastern Syria controlled by Islamic State.

Critics in Congress have said the Pentagon program won’t aid Syrian opposition forces fast enough, however, and question whether it is too small to influence the course of Syria’s multi-pronged civil war between President Bashar al-Assad and his opponents.

Across the border in Iraq, Obama has authorised more than 3,000 U.S. troops to advise and train Iraqi and Kurdish forces.

The disclosure of the planned troop deployments for the Syria training mission came just days after senior US officials met Syrian opposition and civil society leaders in Istanbul to discuss the program. 

US Major General Michael Nagata, Combined Joint Interagency Task Force - Syria Director, and US Special Envoy for Syria Daniel Rubinstein led the meeting on the US side.

“These introductory meetings were an important step as we prepare to launch the train-and-equip program later this spring with our international partners,” said Pentagon spokeswoman Commander Elissa Smith.

US to send 400 troops to train Syrian rebels | World news | theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I still wonder how those diplomats were freed. Not much details came out, and there was no military operation to free them, so was it some kind of deal with IS? Seems like it. They just don't free hostages for nothing.


It was a exchange, it leaked long time ago.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It was a exchange, it leaked long time ago.



Exchange for what exactly? cash?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Exchange for what exactly? cash?


For arrested isis members, theres still no official statement though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> For arrested isis members, theres still no official statement though.


Really.....?

I heard the rumors and people were searching hard for the evidence. But i have seen no proof...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Really.....?
> 
> I heard the rumors and people were searching hard for the evidence. But i have seen no proof...


The goverment didnt approve or denied the claims as far as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> The goverment didnt approve or denied the claims as far as i know.


Yeap, Erdo said "What if we did some exchange"....but nothing solid yet.

First, i too thought some exchange took place but following weeks, nothing surfaced... Some were claiming that 400 ISIS prisoners has been released...i don't think that would remain secret...

But ultimately i don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeap, Erdo said "What if we did some exchange"....but nothing solid yet.
> 
> First, i too thought some exchange took place but following weeks, nothing surfaced... Some were claiming that 400 ISIS prisoners has been released...i don't think that would remain secret...
> 
> But ultimately i don't know.


Its the same policy as Isreal, they also dont approve or deny the rumors about their Nuclear Arsenal, the answer is pretty obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

do they know that when they scream god is great they reveal their positions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Al-Kurdi said:


> do they know that when they scream god is great they reveal their positions?


It’s a coping mechanism. Muslims say god is great, Americans say f*** yeah or other expletives. They're in a war zone and might be killed at any second. That would make most people closer to god even if they weren't that religious before.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ozzy22 said:


> It’s a coping mechanism. Muslims say god is great, Americans say f*** yeah or other expletives. They're in a war zone and might be killed at any second. That would make most people closer to god even if they weren't that religious before.



I don't think US troops would shout f*** yeah 20-30 meters away from enemy positions.


----------



## ozzy22

Al-Kurdi said:


> I don't think US troops would shout f*** yeah 20-30 meters away from enemy positions.


Of course the American troops are better trained. I doubt they would get so close to the enemy in the first place let alone shout anything. I'm just telling you the mindset behind them saying god is great etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

woman somewhere in ISIS land got stoned as confirmed by another pic which i can't post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556281870061936640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556282112220082177


> #مسار_بـرس | #حلب | تنظيم الدولة يقتل 7 عناصر من مليشيا وحدات الحماية الشعبية في مدينة عين العرب



IS killed 7 YPG militants in Ayn al-Arab.

Source: @masarpressnet


----------



## Al-Kurdi

about fuccking time to throw out the assadist fuckers

last time there was fighting in hassakeh the regime asked for truce, I hope YPG won't accept that this time. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556409472265224192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556398934252613632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556395572597624832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556391539489112066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556390372847665152
*More than 1600 killed since ISIS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
January 16, 2015 Comments Off


SOHR documented the death of 1607 people since the 16th of September/2014 when the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab”Kobane”, until yesterday’s midnight in the 16th of January /2015.

The dead included, 32 Kurdish civilians, the IS executed 17 civilians of them (including 2 teenagers ), 4 of them were beheaded in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside, in addition to 4 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” which started in the 27th of September.

462 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh, were killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, including a female leader in the woman protection units, and a number of fighters who were beheaded ( including 3 females ).

1091 fighters from the IS, killed during clashes against YPG and al-Asayesh, and targeting their vehicles and locations by YPG fighters in EIn al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, 49 of them detonated themselves in areas in the city and its countryside.

21 rebels who were backing the YPG in the fight against the IS were killed during the clashes in the countryside of Ein al-Arab”Kobane” .

A volunteer in YPG was killed when he was carrying ammo in his car in one of the fighting fronts in the city.

We, in SOHR, believed that the real number of casualties in ISIS is higher than our number ,because there is absolute secrecy on casualties in the IS, and due to the difficulty of access to many areas and villages that have witnessed violent clashes and bombardment.

*Clashes between regime forces and YPG in al-Hasakah city*
January 17, 2015 Comments Off


Sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes are taking place this morning between regime forces and YPG in al-Hasakah city amid targeting YPG bastions in the city with mortars by regime forces, reports of losses in both sides in addition to material damages in civilians properties.

it's always the regime who starts, fucking wipe them out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556281870061936640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556282112220082177
> 
> 
> IS killed 7 YPG militants in Ayn al-Arab.
> 
> Source: @masarpressnet



you forgot this 

*violent clashes continue in Kobane and the YPG takes over a Humvee vehicle*
January 16, 2015 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that the violent clashes continue in Kobane between ISIS and YPG, after an attack by ISIS started on Aleppo-Kobane road passing through Mashta Nour and Rash library into the governmental square, accompanied by detonating a suicide belt by a fighter from ISIS, YPG devastated a troops carrier and took over a Humvee vehicle, 23 ISIS and 8 YPG were killed since yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556421810733207552


----------



## 500




----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


>



North Hasaka Police Station, it says. Not clear where it is located, within the city or outside the city?!


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> North Hasaka Police Station, it says. Not clear where it is located, within the city or outside the city?!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556438154224607232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556409563831099392


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556441037304909824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556450113904967680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556452897345798145


----------



## Al-Kurdi

YPG fighter in Hasakeh, saying they will liberate the city from the Assad regime as fighting goes on. It's not a small town, it's one of Syria's bigger cities...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556413161449201664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556416315284787200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556433218594152448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556433814512492544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556434146881724416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556444024291487744


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> North Hasaka Police Station, it says. Not clear where it is located, within the city or outside the city?!


Kovan Direj says its Tall Hajar police station.







Elevators are clearly identified:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Police station should be somewhere in that area too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Al-Kurdi said:


> about fuccking time to throw out the assadist fuckers
> 
> last time there was fighting in hassakeh the regime asked for truce, I hope YPG won't accept that this time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556409472265224192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556398934252613632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556395572597624832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556391539489112066
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556390372847665152
> *More than 1600 killed since ISIS started its attack on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
> January 16, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> SOHR documented the death of 1607 people since the 16th of September/2014 when the IS started its attack on EIn al-Arab”Kobane”, until yesterday’s midnight in the 16th of January /2015.
> 
> The dead included, 32 Kurdish civilians, the IS executed 17 civilians of them (including 2 teenagers ), 4 of them were beheaded in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” countryside, in addition to 4 civilians killed by ISIS bombardment on Ein al-Arab”Kobane” which started in the 27th of September.
> 
> 462 fighters from YPG and al-Asayesh, were killed by ISIS bombardment and clashes against the IS in Ein al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, including a female leader in the woman protection units, and a number of fighters who were beheaded ( including 3 females ).
> 
> 1091 fighters from the IS, killed during clashes against YPG and al-Asayesh, and targeting their vehicles and locations by YPG fighters in EIn al-Arab”Kobane” and its surroundings, 49 of them detonated themselves in areas in the city and its countryside.
> 
> 21 rebels who were backing the YPG in the fight against the IS were killed during the clashes in the countryside of Ein al-Arab”Kobane” .
> 
> A volunteer in YPG was killed when he was carrying ammo in his car in one of the fighting fronts in the city.
> 
> We, in SOHR, believed that the real number of casualties in ISIS is higher than our number ,because there is absolute secrecy on casualties in the IS, and due to the difficulty of access to many areas and villages that have witnessed violent clashes and bombardment.
> 
> *Clashes between regime forces and YPG in al-Hasakah city*
> January 17, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> Sources reported to SOHR that violent clashes are taking place this morning between regime forces and YPG in al-Hasakah city amid targeting YPG bastions in the city with mortars by regime forces, reports of losses in both sides in addition to material damages in civilians properties.
> 
> it's always the regime who starts, fucking wipe them out



You kurds do not dwserve any favor .

If Syrian Army in north east Syria and Shia forces in Iraq stop backing kurds , every single Kurdish woman will be enslaved and raped by ISIS in a couple of weeks and your shining western weapons will not save your *** .

So instead of posting BS here , once in the history use your fucking head and don't **** yourself up for some delusion created by the west .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556458001343987712
Confirmed by masarpressnet.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

the silos have been liberated 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556469763443273729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

The SiLent crY said:


> You kurds do not dwserve any favor .
> 
> If Syrian Army in north east Syria and Shia forces in Iraq stop backing kurds , every single Kurdish woman will be enslaved and raped by ISIS in a couple of weeks and your shining western weapons will not save your *** .
> 
> So instead of posting BS here , once in the history use your fucking head and don't **** yourself up for some delusion created by the west .



syrian army hasn't done a shit in helping kurds and never has. IS is not even a 1/10 of what they are doing and have done ag Kurds so stfu. shia forces? they r more like bugs arriving when u have won a battle, these fuckers wants peshmerga to leave kirkuk.they have not done a fucking shit. they should be thrown out back into iran. All I'm doing is posting news, don't like it? HERRI. NO REAL KURD LIKES ANY FUCKING SHIA SCUM COCKROACH FORCES. No the western weapons is all teh support that is needed and more will be sent by germany after seeing how effective they have been for the Peshmerga forces. just crawl back into your hole. you wanna help? leave kurds alone. assad is the one who exported all the terrorists into iraq, now you pay for it. and millions r victims for it. asshit's time will come for he is doing and has been doing ag Kurds and the people of Syria, alongside the people of Iraq.

*Kurds battle Syrian army, opening new front in the war*





Reuters



DIYARBAKIR, TURKEY/BEIRUT: Syrian Kurds battled Saturday pro-government forces, Kurdish sources and a monitoring group said, breaking a longstanding tacit agreement between the two sides to focus on other enemies in a complex civil war.

In Syria's predominantly Kurdish northeast, pro-government forces and Kurdish militia, mainly the Syrian Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG), have for the most part coexisted without clashing, focusing their firepower on ISIS.

However, violence broke out when Syrian army soldiers and allied militiamen took control of buildings in an area that both sides had agreed would stay demilitarized, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group said.

"There has been some serious fighting today. The PYD (the political wing of the YPG) arrested 10 soldiers and Baath party gunmen," Observatory head Rami Abdulrahman told Reuters.

"There is now fighting in many areas of Hassakeh."

The YPG and the government had divided Hassakeh into zones in a power sharing agreement, the Observatory said.

The army shelled three Kurdish-majority areas on the edges of Hassakeh city, and fighters from YPG clashed with Syrian forces inside the city throughout the day, the YPG said on its website.

Syrian Kurds, who say they suffered years of marginalization under Bashar Assad, had on occasion fought with the president's loyalists in territorial disputes, but never in sustained clashes.

Kurdish activists posted photos showing smoking rising from buildings and YPG fighters raising the Syrian Kurdistan flag in areas said to be taken from government forces.

Syrian officials were not immediately available for comment and state media did not mention the clashes. A spokesman for the YPG was not available.

Damascus has promoted its ties with the Kurds, saying that it provides military support to Kurdish forces to help them battle ISIS, although the PYD denies that it cooperates with the central government.

During the three-year war in Syria, Kurds have asserted control in parts of the northeast where their community predominates. ISIS and other hardline groups consider Kurds heretics and have fought to take areas they control.

There were smaller scale clashes in May between Assad loyalists and Kurds in Hassakeh that were contained.

Around 200,000 people have been killed since the Syrian conflict began in March 2011, according to the United Nations.

- See more at: Kurds battle Syrian army, opening new front in the war | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

If Syrian Army wasn't in Hasakah and Qamishli , Another Kubani was happening there .

These scum Shias saved your *** in Erbil while the whole world were sleeping in summer .

These scum shias are the ones that will free not only kurds but the whole Iraq and Syria from terrorists otherwise Kurds and Sunnis can't even hold their cities .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Al-Kurdi 

lol

I enjoy reading your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> lol
> 
> I enjoy reading your posts.



just for u bro

blis don't say they have stopped fighting, no new reports it seems like






someone's face got bullet sprayed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556480426764935168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556481014521143296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556483313758900225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556491777981812736


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> View attachment 184516


Damnit ebray, I wanted to post that.
I have a video of a TOW to make up for that though:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in Hasakah City as 17.01.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ERDOGAN & DAVUTOGLU The Hope of ISLAM & GREAT TURKEY. Hate Lowlife China Communists. Support ISIS & NUSRA against Asad PKK YPG Rafizi BUT Baghdadi is NOT Caliph


----------



## Syrian Lion

@xenon54 @Sinan since sinan likes to used western sources here you guys go..

Turkish military says MIT shipped weapons to al-Qaeda - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Opposition MP says ISIS is selling oil in Turkey - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan since sinan likes to used western sources here you guys go..
> 
> Turkish military says MIT shipped weapons to al-Qaeda - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Opposition MP says ISIS is selling oil in Turkey - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



Mate, these are all old news, which we already debated and debunked...why to bring these baseless allegations again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*3,000 "Moderate Rebels" Defect to ISIS - US Preparing 5,000 More*

Harbinger of what's to become of US "rebel army" it plans to stand up in spring.

*By Tony Cartalucci*

January 17, 2015 "ICH" - "LD_"_ - Reported along the peripheries of the Western media, it was reported recently that some 3,000 so-called “moderate rebels” of the “Free Syrian Army” had defected to the “Islamic State” (ISIS). While not the first time so-called “moderates” have crossed over openly to Al Qaeda or ISIS, it is one of the largest crossovers that has occurred.

With them, these 3,000 fighters will bring weapons, cash, equipment, and training provided to them by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, the United States, the UK, and perhaps most ironic of all in the wake of the recent terror attack in Paris, France. Indeed, ISIS and Al Qaeda’s ranks continue to swell amid this insidious network of “terror laundering” that is only set to grow.

It was an open conspiracy exposed by Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist Seymour Hersh in his 2007 article, “The Redirection: Is the Administration’s new policy benefiting our enemies in the war on terrorism?“, that the US and its regional allies sought to use Al Qaeda and other extremist groups to wage a proxy war on Iran, Syria, and Hezbollah in Lebanon. This conspiracy has clearly manifested itself today in the form of ISIS. Despite a feigned military campaign waged against ISIS, targeting primarily Syria’s oil infrastructure, the true source of ISIS’ strength, emanating from NATO territory in Turkey, remains unscathed and uninterrupted. Additionally, ******** of cash, weapons, and supplies are working their way across ISIS’ rank and file through the migration of so-called “moderates” under their banner.

Before this brigade-sized defection, several other “vetted moderate rebel” groups, armed by the US in particular, have openly pledged allegiance to Al Qaeda. The most notorious incident was when terror group Harakat Hazm, provided antitank TOW missiles by the US, openly pledged allegiance to Al Qaeda’s Syrian franchise, US State Department-listed foreign terrorist organization Al Nusra. Al Nusra would assume possession of the TOW missiles, using them allegedly in a successful campaign in Syria’s Idlib province.

The Daily Beast would report in its September 2014 article, “Al Qaeda Plotters in Syria ‘Went Dark,’ U.S. Spies Say,” that:
_
One Syrian rebel group supported in the past by the United Statescondemned the air strikes on Tuesday. Harakat Hazm, a rebel group that received a shipment of U.S. anti-tank weapons in the spring, called the airstrikes “an attack on national sovereignty” and charged that foreign led attacks only strengthen the Assad regime.The statement comes from a document, purportedly from the group, that has circulated online and was posted in English translation from a Twitter account called Syria Conflict Monitor. Several Syria experts, including the Brookings Doha Center’s Charles Lister, believe the document to be authentic.

Before the official statement, there were signs that Harakat Hazm was making alliances in Syria that could conflict with its role as a U.S. partner. In early Septemeber a Harakat Hazm official told a reporter for the L.A. Times: “Inside Syria, we became labeled as secularists and feared Nusra Front was going to battle us…But Nusra doesn’t fight us, we actually fight alongside them. We like Nusra.”_

This group would later be reported by the Western press as having “surrendered” to Al Qaeda. The International Business Times would claim in its article, “Syria: Al-Nusra Jihadists ‘Capture US TOW Anti-Tank Missiles’ from Moderate Rebels,” that:
_
Weaponry supplied by the US to moderate Syrian rebels was feared to have fallen into the hands of jihadist militants affiliated to al-Qaida after clashes between rival groups. 
Islamist fighters with Jabhat al-Nusra seized control of large swathes of land in Jabal al-Zawiya, Idlib province, at the weekend, routing the US-backed groups the Syrian Revolutionaries Front (SFR) and Harakat Hazm, activists said. 
Washington relied on SFR and Harakat Hazm to counter Isis (Islamic State) militants on the ground in Syria, complementing its air strikes._

Clearly however, Harakat Hazm’s “surrender” was merely the finalizing of its growing alliance with Al Nusra.

*US Prepares Another Brigade for ISIS.*

When “moderates” appear inevitably destined for the ranks of ISIS, and with US weapons falling into Al Qaeda’s hands along with entire brigade-sized defections taking place, what the world would last expect is for the US to prepare another brigade-sized army to arm, fund, train, and turn loose inside of Syria. But that is precisely what the US is planning to do.

Stars and Stripes would report in its article, “Agreement reached for US to train Syrian rebels in Turkey,” that:
_Officials say the initial round of training would produce of 5,000 trained Free Syrian Army members within about a year. Saudi Arabia in September agreed to host the training of moderate Syrian rebels to assist the U.S. strategy to combat Islamic State insurgents, who control territory in Syria and Iraq. 

U.S. support of the Free Syrian Army has been criticized as halting by supporters of greater U.S. involvement in Syria, and the group suffered setbacks when units were overrun and driven from their bases in recent weeks by members of another insurgent group, the al-Qaida-linked Nusra Front._

Only this “Free Syrian Army” wasn’t overrun and driven out by Al Nusra – as previously mentioned – instead many of these groups had been part of long-running alliances with the Al Qaeda franchise, and simply made it official, bringing their Western arms, cash, and training with them.

For the US already, plausible deniability is impossible with revelations as early as 2007 exposing America’s desire to use Al Qaeda as a proxy military force. With Harakat Hazm turning over US-supplied antitank TOW missiles to Al Qaeda, and now an entire brigade-sized defection by so-called “Free Syrian Army” fighters to ISIS – what besides “disaster” could befall America’s new brigade it plans to start training this spring?

Inevitably, these fighters, their supplies and weapons will end up consolidated under ISIS and Al Nusra’s banner. Terrorism continues to grow in Syria not because of ISIS’ control over oilfields and revenue from hostage ransoms, but because the US and its partners continue to intentionally feed into its maw thousands of trained fighters, weapons, and billions in cash, equipment, and other supplies.

When these terrorists begin filtering into Europe and America, the same interests involved in intentionally creating this massive terrorist enterprise in Syria will wring their hands demanding what little is left of civilization at home be dismantled, after having insidiously and intentionally destroyed it abroad.
_
Tony Cartalucci, Bangkok-based geopolitical researcher and writer, especially for the online magazine“New Eastern Outlook”.

Â Â 3,000 "Moderate Rebels" Defect to ISIS - US Preparing 5,000 
More:Â Information Clearing House - ICH_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*"What goes around... comes all the way back around".*






Sinan said:


> Mate, these are all old news, which we already debated and debunked...why to bring these baseless allegations again ?


like I said before, you post sources that suits your agenda anything against Syria is true, but when it comes near Turkey it is all false and debunked... btw that article is only two days old.. in the recent news regarding the arms scandal in Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Syrian Lion said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan since sinan likes to used western sources here you guys go..
> 
> Turkish military says MIT shipped weapons to al-Qaeda - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Opposition MP says ISIS is selling oil in Turkey - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East




Turkey *DIRECTLY* supports ISIS and Al Qaida, there are no "if's" or "but's". And Turkey is currently infested with ISIS supporters, the evidence is overwhelming. Sadly, I'm seeing countless online comments and youtube videos where Turks openly declare their support for ISIS. Including videos of idiotic religious figures...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Hasbara Buster said:


> Turkey *DIRECTLY* supports ISIS and Al Qaida, there are no if's or but's. and Turkey is currently infested with ISIS supporters, the evidence is overwhelming. And sadly, I'm seeing countless online comments and youtube videos where Turks openly declare they support ISIS. Including videos of idiotic religious figures.


yes that is something obvious, however people refuse to wake up to reality, they want to believe lies because it is easier for them to digest... sadly AKP supporting terrorism will fire back, Turkey thinks it is safe as long it supports I$I$ and Alqaeda they won't attack Turkey, but as we saw before they attacked Turkey and once they have the opportunity they will attack again..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> like I said before, you post sources that suits your agenda anything against Syria is true,


Wowowowo......what did i post anything against Syria ???


Syrian Lion said:


> but when it comes near Turkey it is all false and debunked...


I speak my mind. And i want to see proof if the allegations are against Turkey.


Syrian Lion said:


> btw that article is only two days old.. in the recent news regarding the arms scandal in Turkey...


This is one year old news..... Trucks have been stopped and searched by Gendarmerie at 19 January 2014.

You know the corruption scandal which started in 17 December 2013. Basically it was a fight between Gulenists and AKP. This incident is the extension of that fight. A Gulenist prosecutor ordered those trucks to be searched. Some weaponry has been found. Gulenists claimed (with out any proof) that it was a shipment to Nusra. Government claimed to sending those weaponry to Syrian Turkmens which were under attack by ISIS.
Adana'da durdurulan 3 TIR'da silah araması yapıldı, yine MİT krizi yaşandı - Gündem - T24

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Syrian Lion said:


> yes that is something obvious, however people refuse to wake up to reality, they want to believe lies because it is easier for them to digest... sadly AKP supporting terrorism will fire back, Turkey thinks it is safe as long it supports I$I$ and Alqaeda they won't attack Turkey, but as we saw before they attacked Turkey and once they have the opportunity they will attack again..




They worship their government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Wowowowo......what did i post anything against Syria ???
> 
> I speak my mind. And i want to see proof if the allegations are against Turkey.
> 
> This is one year old news..... Trucks have been stopped and searched by Gendarmerie at 19 January 2014.
> 
> You know the corruption scandal which started in 17 December 2013. Basically it was a fight between Gulenists and AKP. This incident is the extension of that fight. A Gulenist prosecutor ordered those trucks to be searched. Some weaponry has been found. Gulenists claimed (with out any proof) that it was a shipment to Nusra. Government claimed to sending those weaponry to Syrian Turkmens which were under attack by ISIS.
> Adana'da durdurulan 3 TIR'da silah araması yapıldı, yine MİT krizi yaşandı - Gündem - T24


lol just go couple pages back and see your posts, they are all anti-Syria and disrespectful ... but that doesn't matter... what matter is you people ignoring the reality... AKP is arming and training terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hasbara Buster said:


> Turkey *DIRECTLY* supports ISIS and Al Qaida, there are no "if's" or "but's". And Turkey is currently infested with ISIS supporters, the evidence is overwhelming. Sadly, I'm seeing countless online comments and youtube videos where Turks openly declare their support for ISIS. Including videos of idiotic religious figures...



A little example... there are over 80 Turkish users in PDF as far as i seen only 1 supports ISIS.

You are just talking BS.



Hasbara Buster said:


> They worship their government.


What shameless liar you are.....



Syrian Lion said:


> lol just go couple pages back and see your posts, they are all anti-Syria and disrespectful ... but that doesn't matter... what matter is you people ignoring the reality... AKP is arming and training terrorists...



YOu mean this ?



Sinan said:


> *This is not a fact but going with @Syrian Lion 's logic* we can say "ISIS selling oil to Assad forces"
> 
> ISIS is selling cheap oil to its enemies — from Syria's government to the Kurds | Public Radio International
> Isis Crisis: An Unholy Alliance - Islamic State 'Selling Oil to President Assad's Regime'
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...adists-selling-oil-to-Assad-says-France-.html



Readed the bolded part please, i didn't made allegations based on these articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Readed the bolded part please, i didn't made allegations based on these articles.


whatever, last time you were jumping and saying Turkey can invade Syria and the Turkish flag will be in Damascus, and I just simply said how is that possible if Turkey all the times asks NATO for help, why doesn't it do it by itself... but anyways I don't want to go back to that discussion... the point I'm making is clear , AKP is supporting terrorism, you have the right to accept it or deny it, but at least stay professional...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> whatever, last time you were jumping and saying Turkey can invade Syria and the Turkish flag will be in Damascus, and I just simply said how is that possible if Turkey all the times asks NATO for help, why doesn't it do it by itself... but anyways I don't want to go back to that discussion...


What i said is my personal opinon. Where as you claimed;


Syrian Lion said:


> like I said before, *you post sources that suits your agenda *anything against Syria is true,


And i proved you wrong.



Syrian Lion said:


> the point I'm making is clear , AKP is supporting terrorism, you have the right to accept it or deny it,


I'm not denying it. I'm refusing these baseless allegations.



Syrian Lion said:


> but at least stay professional...


You have no the right to talk about professionalism while referring to Turkish president as erDOGan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Syrian Lion said:


> whatever, last time you were jumping and saying Turkey can invade Syria and the Turkish flag will be in Damascus, and I just simply said how is that possible if Turkey all the times asks NATO for help, why doesn't it do it by itself... but anyways I don't want to go back to that discussion... the point I'm making is clear , AKP is supporting terrorism, you have the right to accept it or deny it, but at least stay professional...






he ironion dude go to syria and fight like a real lion. fake account and fake flags. 

you are so screwed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Regime IL-76 crashed when landing on Abu-Duhur airport in Idlib. Apparently it was carrying troops and ammo.
1 down, 4 to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Oublious said:


> he ironion dude go to syria and fight like a real lion. fake account and fake flags.
> 
> you are so screwed...



He is Syrian. He speaks good Arabic.


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> If Syrian Army wasn't in Hasakah and Qamishli , Another Kubani was happening there .
> 
> These scum Shias saved your *** in Erbil while the whole world were sleeping in summer .
> 
> These scum shias are the ones that will free not only kurds but the whole Iraq and Syria from terrorists otherwise Kurds and Sunnis can't even hold their cities .


Thats nonsense. Kobani is isolated enclave, they had very little weapons there thats why IS could easily advance. In fact they advanced thanks to tons of weapons captured from Shias. So its quite the opposite.

PS. Syrian army are Alawis, not Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> What i said is my personal opinon. Where as you claimed;
> 
> And i proved you wrong.
> 
> 
> I'm not denying it. I'm refusing these baseless allegations.
> 
> 
> You have no the right to talk about professionalism while referring to Turkish president as erDOGan.


proved wrong where?
oh I meant professional in respecting Syria... look who is talking here, what do you call Alasad, you and your ilk... lol and you can see in most of my post I never insulted Turkey, I always say AKP terrorists, unlike most of you here who insults my country and its national army...

anyways, something Syria has warned the whole world, chaos is contagious, and supporting it will back fire ..

‘Sleeper cells’: 3,000 in Turkey linked to ISIS, police report says — RT News



500 said:


> PS. Syrian army are Alawis, not Shias.


Syrian army are Syrian people, they are Syrians, it doesn't matter what their sect is, we Syrian live by this, *Religion is of / for God and the homeland for all... *
Syrians army are Syrian from all different sects and religions...
you are just saying what the western media propaganda plays to play its sectarian hatred game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

- SyAAF hit a YPG convoy moving from Qamishli to Hasakah.

- NDF captured 3 YPG members in Hasakah.

- SAA continued bombarding Kurdish neighbourhoods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Syrian army are Syrian people, they are Syrians, it doesn't matter what their sect is, we Syrian live by this, *Religion is of / for God and the homeland for all... *
> Syrians army are Syrian from all different sects and religions...
> you are just saying what the western media propaganda plays to play its sectarian hatred game...


Syrian army before the war was more than 300 K + 300 K reserves. Now its 150 K. Where all they gone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Syrian army before the war was more than 300 K + 300 K reserves. Now its 150 K. Where all they gone?



Syrian army before was 300k? mostly it was around 200k+, you have many that were killed in the war, and now Syrian army is composed of 150k, and there are still unused reserves, and don't forget the Syrian NDF around 200k, many army members left the army and joined NDF to stay close to home and other reasons...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> He is Syrian. He speaks good Arabic.


Better than your arabic which I cant read or understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> proved wrong where?
> oh I meant professional in respecting Syria... look who is talking here, what do you call Alasad, you and your ilk... lol and you can see in most of my post I never insulted Turkey, I always say AKP terrorists, unlike most of you here who insults my country and its national army...
> 
> anyways, something Syria has warned the whole world, chaos is contagious, and supporting it will back fire ..
> 
> ‘Sleeper cells’: 3,000 in Turkey linked to ISIS, police report says — RT News
> 
> 
> Syrian army are Syrian people, they are Syrians, it doesn't matter what their sect is, we Syrian live by this, *Religion is of / for God and the homeland for all... *
> Syrians army are Syrian from all different sects and religions...
> you are just saying what the western media propaganda plays to play its sectarian hatred game...



Yet the majority of fighters and those killed are Alawites, as said by even Assadist propaganda themselves, Tartus was even named the capital of martyrs ironically. The ones who made it sectarian are the the Iranians by making a Shia vs Sunni fight, and they are using the age old tactic "he hit me and cried, and beat me to complain".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Mosamania said:


> Yet the majority of fighters and those killed are Alawites, as said by even Assadist propaganda themselves, Tartus was even named the capital of martyrs ironically. The ones who made it sectarian are the the Iranians by making a Shia vs Sunni fight, and they are using the age old tactic "he hit me and cried, and beat me to complain".


 the one who made us sectarian was muhammad bin abdul wahhab when he attacked najaf and karbala and killed every one after he destroyed the holy shrines


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Thats nonsense. Kobani is isolated enclave, they had very little weapons there thats why IS could easily advance.



Kobane was not isolated a year ago , It had supply line from both east and west plus Turkey but Kurds didn't think ISIS would attack them .

This map is for June 1st 2014 :






They lost their territories because they neither had heavy weapons nor Air force and the same thing was happening in Erbil .



> In fact they advanced thanks to tons of weapons captured from Shias



So you expected shias to get themselves killed for Kurds and Sunnis ?

When Kurds were just watching ISIS advancing in their towns and Sunnis welcoming ISIS in Mosul ?!!!



> PS. Syrian army are Alawis, not Shias.



Alawites are a sect of Shiism for your information .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Kobane was not isolated a year ago , It had supply line from both east and west plus Turkey but Kurds didn't think ISIS would attack them .
> 
> This map is for June 1st 2014 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost their territories because they neither had heavy weapons nor Air force and the same thing was happening in Erbil .


Your map clearly shows Kobane is isolated: West - Japabulus, East - Tel Abiad, South - Raqqah.



> So you expected shias to get themselves killed for Kurds and Sunnis ?


I expect them not flee dropping weapons from lightly armed IS.



> Alawites are a sect of Shiism for your information .


No, they are not. They dont have even mosques.


----------



## Mosamania

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> the one who made us sectarian was muhammad bin abdul wahhab when he attacked najaf and karbala and killed every one after he destroyed the holy shrines



The one who made the sectarian war was Ismail I of the Safavid Empire when he carried out brutal killings and massacres of Sunnis in Iran. He predates Andulawahab by 280 years almost, go read on the subject, that is the true origin of sectarianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Mosamania said:


> The one who made the sectarian war was Ismail I of the Safavid Empire when he carried out brutal killings and massacres of Sunnis in Iran. He predates Andulawahab by 280 years almost, go read on the subject, that is the true origin of sectarianism.


 the one who started the war was the dog salahudin who was a minister in the fatimid empire before he backstabbeand burned thier liberary in cairo snd looted their palace and destroyed and closed al zahra which today they call al azhar mosque for on hundred year trust me he was centuries befor shah ismail

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> proved wrong where?
> oh I meant professional in respecting Syria... look who is talking here, what do you call Alasad, you and your ilk... lol and you can see in most of my post I never insulted Turkey, I always say AKP terrorists, unlike most of you here who insults my country and its national army...
> 
> anyways, something Syria has warned the whole world, chaos is contagious, and supporting it will back fire ..
> 
> ‘Sleeper cells’: 3,000 in Turkey linked to ISIS, police report says — RT News


Wow you just destroyed your own claims that Turkey is supporting isis. 


From your own link...


> Ankara has so far *banned entry to 7,250 people* from abroad who were planning to join the Islamic State jihadists, and has *deported 1,165* would-be extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> the one who made us sectarian was muhammad bin abdul wahhab when he attacked najaf and karbala and killed every one after he destroyed the holy shrines





Mosamania said:


> The one who made the sectarian war was Ismail I of the Safavid Empire when he carried out brutal killings and massacres of Sunnis in Iran. He predates Andulawahab by 280 years almost, go read on the subject, that is the true origin of sectarianism.





SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> the one who started the war was the dog salahudin who was a minister in the fatimid empire before he backstabbeand burned thier liberary in cairo snd looted their palace and destroyed and closed al zahra which today they call al azhar mosque for on hundred year trust me he was centuries befor shah ismail



I think you need to go back a little more in the past. Till mid-7th century A.D. Or till 1st century Hijri.

If I find time, I want to read Al-Tabari's history. But not for sectarian clashes, instead for Arab-Persian wars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556752013426712576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556754306763087872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556751729887174656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> Syria was heaven on earth, now it is hell on earth


lol whaaat ?

bro , i cannot believe you said that . i know you are hurt cause they're killing your people , only God almighty knows how you feel bro but i can relate to that .

my people have also been murdered by the Daesh of their time .

but don't you EVER call syria the hell on earth . in a couple of years when everything is finished and we've wiped the shyte out of takfiri bastards , we'll start rebuilding our nation syria inshaallah .

we'll be on your side in every single step . we'll support you with everything we've got and i promise you bro , it won't take more than a 5-10 year plan to rebuild syria to its very last brick . 

everything we have is yours bro . don't you think that iran will just lay back and do nothing about it . we'll spend whatever necessary inshaallah to support our own brothers and sisters in syria .

the church that you went for prayers will be rebuilt by me and you to the last brick 

till then , pray for our soldiers on the field .

@kollang @Serpentine @ResurgentIran this was literally the saddest comment i've ever read in my life .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> the one who started the war was the dog salahudin who was a minister in the fatimid empire before he backstabbeand burned thier liberary in cairo snd looted their palace and destroyed and closed al zahra which today they call al azhar mosque for on hundred year trust me he was centuries befor shah ismail



Do you really want us to go back in history to the time of Othman now and start pointing fingers? When will people realize how stupid this whole sect thing is? How stupid this whole My religion is better than yours is.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556758800578129920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556757406978695168
Now it turned into "Arabs versus Kurds" conflict. USA should be pushing Kurds to do more 'cause USA is getting exhausted by financing this indefinite intervention, mission creep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Mosamania said:


> Do you really want us to go back in history to the time of Othman now and start pointing fingers? When will people realize how stupid this whole sect thing is? How stupid this whole My religion is better than yours is.


 i just replied to you if you want t o go back to history


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556769112261947392


----------



## Oublious

Falcon29 said:


> He is Syrian. He speaks good Arabic.




I know non arabs who are speaking better arabic then arabs. Classical arab so this don't make a difference. Ther is no emotion in his text. Your country is destroyed and what you are doing is talking like ironion. A lot of bs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

The SiLent crY said:


> Kobane was not isolated a year ago , It had supply line from both east and west plus Turkey but Kurds didn't think ISIS would attack them .
> 
> This map is for June 1st 2014 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lost their territories because they neither had heavy weapons nor Air force and the same thing was happening in Erbil .
> 
> 
> 
> So you expected shias to get themselves killed for Kurds and Sunnis ?
> 
> When Kurds were just watching ISIS advancing in their towns and Sunnis welcoming ISIS in Mosul ?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alawites are a sect of Shiism for your information .



Are u fucking blind? Kobane was always isolated even from turkey. people smuggled stuff in and out, the border was closed. Man you're so full of shit. Black dots both to the east and the west if you're not blind. Before the massive attack Raqqanews reported that IS had gathered several thousands of men and 30+ tanks plus alot of ART units. YPG was pushing to connect the canton with the Jazira canton, the Kurdish enclave to the east, they were advancing alot on Gire Spi as the map did show but they did never anticipate a large scale attack from the south nor did they have the resources to stop the attack. The only option was to retreat to the city.

And 70-80% of Kobane was lost with very few Martyrs. Most martyrs because evacuation of civilians, YPG withdrew in the beginning knowing there would be better fighting in/around the town instead of defending in distant villages with low supplies of ammo.I mean, you could have 10000 fighters in Kobane region and it would not have helped.

Erbil was never threatened. But it was threatened by the ART units they captured in Mosul where they managed to advance to a range where they could hit the airport. When Kurds were threatened that's when the US stepped in to help and enter. Because S.Kurdistan was like the hope of iraq, the little glimpse of a bright future and they had alot of interest in the region, where American companies were setting up etc. So they stepped in to help. But if u insist on some trucks full of ammo and some grads saved Erbil, you're foolish.

you seem to think we want shias militias infesting our streets, destroying everything, looting like they're doing in Jalawla. no man, keep your shia militias to your shrines, no difference between you and IS.

Israeli veteran
journalist Itai Anghel spent two weeks in the Kurdish-held territories
in Iraq and Syria, reporting on the Islamic State (IS or ISIL) terror
organization for the Israeli television show Uvdah (Fact).
Read more at 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> Erbil was never threatened. But it was threatened by the ART units they captured in Mosul where they managed to advance to a range where they could hit the airport. When Kurds were threatened that's when the US stepped in to help and enter. Because S.Kurdistan was like the hope of iraq, the little glimpse of a bright future and they had alot of interest in the region, where American companies were setting up etc. So they stepped in to help. But if u insist on some trucks full of ammo and some grads saved Erbil, you're foolish.



Arbil was threatened actually, however those were the first stages ( striking Arbil ), if not for US intervention who knows what would have happened lateron. All of Sinjar including Mosul Dam fell when the Pesh fled their positions on the 1st ISIS attack. An artillery piece was striking Arbil which forced US intervention as Americans are stationed in Arbil.



> you seem to think we want shias militias infesting our streets, destroying everything, looting like they're doing in Jalawla. no man, keep your shia militias to your shrines, no difference between you and IS.


You want someone to repost the vid of Peshtimen looting goods arrested by IA ? Alshawi already exposed your friends and you ignored him in return, now you're trying the same lies. Keep jumping on your keyboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Oublious said:


> I know non arabs who are speaking better arabic then arabs. Classical arab so this don't make a difference. Ther is no emotion in his text. Your country is destroyed and what you are doing is talking like ironion. A lot of bs....



He is busy kissing Farsi and Russian ***, that's for sure. So much for his constant "puppet talk". He even prefers them over Arab teams in sports. So much for being an Arab nationalist as he claims, lol. The guy is a joke. Sitting on his fat *** in the US while badmouthing the West 24/7. Claiming that Syria was "paradise" (lol) before the civil war yet he lived in the US when the civil war started which means that he is likely to have escaped Syria himself BEFORE the civil war even began.

He is the only Syrian on PDF out of 3-4 (only two are active now) that supports the Child-Murderer.

Anyway Arabic is a world language and in the top 5 of most spoken languages so seeing non-Arabs speaking it (millions do) is not so strange but that individual is a Syrian with all likeliness.

I got no problem with him outside of his stance on politics. It's so outdated and ridiculous. How any genuine Syrian can support the Al-Assad regime I will never understand. But OK, the world is full of blind regime supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Clashes continue between regime forces and YPG in al-Hasakah, no less than 14 killed from both sides*
January 18, 2015 Comments Off


al-Hasakah province: 8 soldiers in regime forces and NDF, and 6 fighters in YPG, were killed by clashes between the two sides in al-Hasakah city yesterday. Regime forces bombarded Tal Hejjo turning and al-Sabbagh checkpoint area at the northern entrance of al-Hasakah, in addition to al-Tala’e camp and the IT institution, what made civilians in the area flee into surrounding areas, Clashes also taking place between the two sides in al-Talae’ neighborhood around al-Hasakah and around al-Salhya neighborhood. Reports that YPG pulled back from al-Sabbagh checkpoint into al-Met’ab village. Warplanes ” likely coalition warplanes” went in several air strikes after midnight targeted areas in Jaz’a countryside near Iraq borders


If YPG takes over Kawkab their days would be counted.


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Your map clearly shows Kobane is isolated: West - Japabulus, East - Tel Abiad, South - Raqqah.



Kobane was not isolated since the beginning , They had supply line from east and west before ISIS cut them .

Its clear when all the supply lines are cut you become isolated .



> I expect them not flee dropping weapons from lightly armed IS.



When you are betrayed and hundreds of your forces are executed in a couple of days then you won't give a shit about weapon but your life . You shouldn't expect those soldiers to fight in a city of ISIS supporters and the attacks were quick enough not to let soldiers do anything rather than fleeing .



> No, they are not. They dont have even mosques.



Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556774007908106241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556778131852656640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556784795007852544



Al-Kurdi said:


> If YPG takes over Kawkab their days would be counted.



Kawkab is located on a hill overlooking Hasakah City. To the east, it is IS controlled zone. No YPG. To the west, kurdish neighbourhoods which are burning under rapid artillery bombardment. Assad artillery keep pounding, and Kurds are fleeing for their lives.

Meanwhile in Ayn al-Arab, IS and Kurds are fighting for the control of streets.






Assad Forces are cleaning PKK/YPG terrorists from Hasakah. How ironic, when we look at their past. How buddies turned against eachother.






Pro-Kurdish sources report YPG evacuates Kurds from the city. Kurdish Militant groups retreated from the city after suffering heavy casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After losing Kobane canton, this time YPG is getting beaten in the so called "Jazira canton". 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556794518645657600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556795031667757056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556795807832088576
Kurdistan dream gonna sink into the sinkhole appearently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556797836260814850
Syriacs abandoned Kurds, so much for alliance.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556800712450256897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556801579379335168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556802903143616514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Syriacs abandoned Kurds, so much for alliance.



Just like Kurds abandoned FSA many times despite them being 'allies', Kurds just use others for their own benefit they're against every group in Syria and Syria altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

It seems like YPG accepted Turkish terms, declared war on Assad and joined the FSA. This means that they gave up autonomy and are working towards an united Syria under the FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

atatwolf said:


> It seems like YPG accepted Turkish terms, declared war on Assad and joined the FSA. This means that they gave up autonomy and are working towards an united Syria under the FSA.



They don't allow any FSA in their towns as they view them as Arab enemies, they're not working towards any Syria they just feel safer to attack SAA with the US air force above them. FSA isn't that influential anymore either, there's no FSA near the Kurdish controlled area's except for the north west of Syria.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556805058642587648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556807619856588800


1000 said:


> Just like Kurds abandoned FSA many times despite them being 'allies', Kurds just use others for their own benefit they're against every group in Syria and Syria altogether.



After the year 2015, we wont see any more Kurdish terrorists operating on the western side of Qamishli.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556805058642587648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556807619856588800
> 
> 
> After the year 2015, we wont see any more Kurdish terrorists operating on the western side of Qamishli.
> 
> View attachment 184681



Is black ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Arbil was threatened actually, however those were the first stages ( striking Arbil ), if not for US intervention who knows what would have happened lateron. All of Sinjar including Mosul Dam fell when the Pesh fled their positions on the 1st ISIS attack. An artillery piece was striking Arbil which forced US intervention as Americans are stationed in Arbil.
> 
> 
> You want someone to repost the vid of Peshtimen looting goods arrested by IA ? Alshawi already exposed your friends and you ignored him in return, now you're trying the same lies.









yes it was threatend by long range artillery pieces. Americans has alot of interest in Kurdistan aswell as Americans living there etc, S.Kurdistan was the light of Iraq and when that was threatened they stepped in. Remember US did nothing when IS started attacking Iraq, took over Mosul and was closing in on Baghdad. IS was closer to Baghdad then they ever were to Erbil, remember abu ghraib. But then US offered support if only Maliki was to step dow



1000 said:


> Just like Kurds abandoned FSA many times despite them being 'allies', Kurds just use others for their own benefit they're against every group in Syria and Syria altogether.



no it was FSA who threatened Kurdish grooups saying they would wage war against YPG. after all thsoe threats even jabhat al-akrad which is clsoe to them stopped working with them.



1000 said:


> They don't allow any FSA in their towns as they view them as Arab enemies, they're not working towards any Syria they just feel safer to attack SAA with the US air force above them. FSA isn't that influential anymore either, there's no FSA near the Kurdish controlled area's except for the north west of Syria.



Dude do you know how many Arabs are fighting with YPG? US airforce isn't doing a shit against SAA nor can they because of papa Russia. FSA are working YPG in Efrin and in Aleppo, that's it. The "FSA" in Kobane r actually mostly Kurds. 






Asshit is just using his signature move. bombard the crap out of the enemy without any regard to civilian victims or anything. Hasakeh is about to turn into a big battlefield, YPG r evacuating everyone b4 things will turn real ugly and it will indeed turn ugly for assadist piece of shits. and not only to the ones in syria but especially the ones in Iran and all u iranian fuckers supporting him. justice will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> yes it was threatend by long range artillery pieces. Americans has alot of interest in Kurdistan aswell as Americans living there etc, S.Kurdistan was the light of Iraq and when that was threatened they stepped in. Remember US did nothing when IS started attacking Iraq, took over Mosul and was closing in on Baghdad. IS was closer to Baghdad then they ever were to Erbil, remember abu ghraib. But then US offered support if only Maliki was to step dow



The first official policy of the US was that they'd only intervene to keep Baghdad and Arbil safe ( the 2 cities where Americans were stationed ) and they did.

@Al-Kurdi why are you calling me Iranian fucker, you Kurds are Iranians urself


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> The first official policy of the US was that they'd only intervene to keep Baghdad and Arbil safe ( the 2 cities where Americans were stationed ) and they did.
> 
> @Al-Kurdi why are you calling me Iranian fucker, you Kurds are Iranians urself



wasnt aimed at you but at the poorsians in the forum. you're sunni, you don't support assad.


----------



## atatwolf

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556805058642587648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556807619856588800
> 
> 
> After the year 2015, we wont see any more Kurdish terrorists operating on the western side of Qamishli.
> 
> View attachment 184681


what are the red and black dots?



1000 said:


> Just like Kurds abandoned FSA many times despite them being 'allies', Kurds just use others for their own benefit they're against every group in Syria and Syria altogether.


This will be their downfall too.


----------



## 500

AN-26 near Abu Duhur, Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurds try to hold in the outskirts of the city of Hasakah.








atatwolf said:


> what are the red and black dots?



Red- SAA/NDF controlled town/village.
Black- IS controlled town/village.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

good riddance 
*35 members of the regime forces killed due to fall of a cargo plane.*
January 18, 2015 Comments Off



Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 35 members of regime forces killed due to fall of cargo Anatov plane near the airbase of Abo al- Dohur. The plane was carrying members of regime forces, ammunitions and military equipment. The sources reported that the plane crashed as a result of collision with electricity transmission wires. The information also reported that there were Iranian experts on board but SOHR has not been able to confirm this information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> good riddance
> *35 members of the regime forces killed due to fall of a cargo plane.*
> January 18, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 35 members of regime forces killed due to fall of cargo Anatov plane near the airbase of Abo al- Dohur. The plane was carrying members of regime forces, ammunitions and military equipment. The sources reported that the plane crashed as a result of collision with electricity transmission wires. The information also reported that there were Iranian experts on board but SOHR has not been able to confirm this information.



YPG showed its sheer stupidity by attacking SAA in Hasakah, they are getting their arses handed to them in other areas by IS and also in Hasakah right now as some reports indicate, and now they decided to open a new front against SAA which has helped them counter IS. these goons will certainly regret this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> wasnt aimed at you but at the poorsians in the forum.


if you talk too much , i , as an iranian kurd will hop on a fighter and bomb the living shit outta you in jordan 

looks like we've to talk to you pieces of shyte like that . and i must admit , there a lot of your terrorist kind in YPG , PKK and so forth .


----------



## atatwolf

Al-Kurdi said:


> good riddance
> *35 members of the regime forces killed due to fall of a cargo plane.*
> January 18, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 35 members of regime forces killed due to fall of cargo Anatov plane near the airbase of Abo al- Dohur. The plane was carrying members of regime forces, ammunitions and military equipment. The sources reported that the plane crashed as a result of collision with electricity transmission wires. The information also reported that there were Iranian experts on board but SOHR has not been able to confirm this information.


You should consider joining YPG for their last stance.


----------



## DizuJ

A$$ad worship forces shelling Hasakah city indiscriminately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556853595375558656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556843967963480064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556844511222321152


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Israel strike in Syria kills Mughniyeh's son, 6 others | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: An Israeli helicopter strike on Syria's Golan Heights Sunday killed the son of slainHezbollah top commander Imad Mughniyeh and 6 other fighters, a Lebanese security source told The Daily Star.

Jihad Mughniyeh and field commander Mohammad Issa who goes by the nom de guerre "Abu Issa" were killed in the attack, the source said.

An Iranian field commander Abu Ali Tabtabai was also killed in the strike. The strike entirely destroyed one Hezbollah vehicle and damaged another, the source said.

Hezbollah issued a statement confirming the strike saying "a number of mujahedeens were martyred," during an inspection mission in the Syrian town of Quneitra, The Hezbollah statement added that the names of the fighters will be divulged later.

An Israeli helicopter carried out a strike against "terrorists" in the Syrian sector of the Golan Heights who were allegedly preparing an attack on Israel, an Israeli security source had earlier said.

The source told AFP the strike took place near Quneitra, close to the cease-fire line separating the Syrian part of the Golan Heights from the Israeli-occupied sector, confirming a report by Al-Manar television.

The report had said that an Israeli helicopter fired two missiles in the Syrian province of Quneitra near the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.

It did not specify the target of the strike in the area, called Amal Farms. The Israeli military declined comment and Syrian state media did not mention the attack.

Quneitra has seen heavy fighting between forces loyal to President Bashar Assad and rebels including Al-Qaeda-linked fighters.

"An Israeli helicopter fired two missiles on Amal Farms in Quneitra," the Lebanese news channel said, adding that two reconnaissance planes were also flying over the area.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based activist group monitoring the civil war, said the missiles fired Sunday targeted armed vehicles, citing local sources.

It said it did not know if the vehicles belonged to the army, Hezbollah or anti-Assad insurgents.

Israel has struck Syria several times since the start of the nearly four-year civil war, mostly destroying weaponry such as missiles that Israeli officials said were destined for Hezbollah in neighboring Lebanon.

Syria said last month that Israeli jets had bombed areas near Damascus international airport and in the town of Dimas, near the border with Lebanon.

Israel strike in Syria kills Mughniyeh's son, 6 others | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Dr.Thrax

My bad about the airplane crash, apparently not an IL-76, but AN-26 as 500 said.



































The corpses are blurred, so no gore/graphic content.
Lovely to see dead SAA corpses. Burning in hell right now Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> YPG showed its sheer stupidity by attacking SAA in Hasakah, they are getting their arses handed to them in other areas by IS and also in Hasakah right now as some reports indicate, and now they decided to open a new front against SAA which has helped them counter IS. these goons will certainly regret this.



Actually Assheads attacked the Kurds first, because the YPG is part of the Syrian Revolution Council. Even Qassim Suliemani admits that the Assadist Army is useless. The Syrian Army (The real Syrian army) is holding out now against ISIS, Assheads and Nusra in Aleppo Simultaneously and have halted their advance and has taken territory back, not to mention their advances in the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Actually Assheads attacked the Kurds first, because the YPG is part of the Syrian Revolution Council. Even Qassim Suliemani admits that the Assadist Army is useless. The Syrian Army (The real Syrian army) is holding out now against ISIS, Assheads and Nusra in Aleppo Simultaneously and have halted their advance and has taken territory back, not to mention their advances in the South.



Lol at the fight between Nusra and 'FSA', they are just the same because they fight along each other, as they have done in tens of operations.

It wasn't NDF and SAA who attacked first, YPG just thought it's going to be fun to extend its territory. They'll eventually retreat from this fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> YPG showed its sheer stupidity by attacking SAA in Hasakah, they are getting their arses handed to them in other areas by IS and also in Hasakah right now as some reports indicate, and now they decided to open a new front against SAA which has helped them counter IS. these goons will certainly regret this.



seems I have to explain some simple things to you: SAA positions in Qamshlo like the airport and so on have been allowed to be under their control as an insurance. Like hostages so that the regime won't bomb the crap out of Kurdish cities(hence why regime never bombarded Kurdish areas except some times which they did in Aleppo and Amude). Kurds are not majority in Hasakeh city, around 40%which is a town that is filled with baath loyalists that hates Kurd to their last drop of blood. Last year YPG did even control the train station and went as south as to the Gweran neighbourhood! but where locals ambushed several Kurdish Asayis(police). YPG abandoned those areas and the train station along other areas to just protect Kurdish neighbourhoods, it's not entirely sure why. YPG are in constant battle with IS in and around Jazira canton as the regime and ISIS are drinking tea with eachother. All their focus is against daeh and future plans, they did not start the fight against the regime in hasakeh with good reasons to. but like last year the regime provoked aswell this time. YPG is not powerful enough nor do they have the resources to fight against assad and IS at the same time. And if the killings of civilians won't stop there won't be a reason for YPG to have the regime in hasakeh. alien just reported that there was a bomb attack in one of the regime checkpoints. Now if lets say YPG attacked assad in Qamishlo before the last days events it would lead to costly consequences for Kurds and YPG. In entire Jazira, Efrin, Aleppo as Kurdish towns and cities would be heaviliy bombed aswell. YPG got have several reasons to not provoke this 

1.They do not have the resources to fight against several simultaneously
2. It's not worth the loss of civilians,military forces(we can see now happening). Don't forget that the Kurdish areas have been some of the most calm the entire war, why ruin that and force hundred thosuands more to flee from asshit jets?
3. They want international support before conducting such an act like no-fly zones etc

There is no Kurd that supports or likes assad with good reasons to and the fighters would all love to fight against assad but it's not worth the cost. for kurds there is no difference between saddam and assad. same shit. the crapheads have commited the same crimes against Kurds. which I have psoted several times but will post one more time just because of you. 

*Syrian independence[edit]*
Suleiman Abbas ruled the first autonomous Kurdish region in Syria after the fall of Ottoman Empire. The area known at that time as Jazera or Mesopotamia, later was annexed by the Syrian Republic 1946.Osman Sabri and Daham Miro along with some Kurdish politicians, founded the Kurdistan Democratic Party of Syria (KDPS) in 1957. The objectives of KDPS were promotion of Kurdish cultural rights, economic progress and democratic change. KDPS was never legally recognized by the Syrian state and remains an underground organization, especially after a crackdown in 1960 during which several of its leaders were arrested, charged with separatism and imprisoned. After the failure of Syrian political union with Egypt in 1961, Syria was declared an _Arab Republic_ in the interim constitution.

*Syrian Arab Republic[edit]*
*Jazira census[edit]*
On 23 August 1962, the government conducted a special population census only for the province of _Jazira_, which was predominantly Kurdish. As a result, around 120,000 Kurds in Jazira (20% of Syrian Kurds) were stripped of their Syrian citizenship. In fact, the inhabitants had Syrian identity cards and were told to hand them over to the administration for renewal. However, many of those Kurds who submitted their cards received nothing in return. Many were arbitrarily categorized as _ajanib_ ('aliens'), while others who did not participate in the census were categorised as _maktumin_ ('unregistered'), an even lower status than the _ajanib_; for all intents and purposes, these unregistered Kurds did not exist in the eyes of the state. They could not get jobs, become educated, own property, participate in politics, or even get married. In some cases, classifications varied even within Kurdish families: parents had citizenship but not their children, a child could be a citizen but nor his or her brothers and sisters. Those Kurds who lost their citizenship were often dispossessed of their lands, which were given by the state to Arab settlers.[31] A media campaign was launched against the Kurds with slogans such as _Save Arabism in Jazira!_ and _Fight the Kurdish Menace!_.[32]

These policies in the Jazira region coincided with the beginning of Barzani's uprising in Iraqi Kurdistan and discovery of oilfields in the Kurdish inhabited areas of Syria. In June 1963, Syria took part in the Iraqi military campaign against the Kurds by providing aircraft, armoured vehicles and a force of 6,000 soldiers. Syrian troops crossed the Iraqi border and moved into Kurdish town of Zakho in pursuit of Barzani's fighters[33]

*Arab cordon[edit]*
In 1965, the Syrian government decided to create an Arab cordon (_Hizam Arabi_) in the Jazira region along the Turkish border. The cordon was 300 kilometers long and 10-15 kilometers wide, stretched from the Iraqi border in the east to _Ras Al-Ain_ in the west. The implementation of the _Arab cordon_ plan began in 1973 and Bedouin Arabs were brought in and resettled in Kurdish areas. The toponymy of the area such as village names were Arabized. According to the original plan, some 140,000 Kurds had to be deported to the southern desert near _Al-Raad_. Although Kurdish farmers were dispossessed of their lands, they refused to move and give up their houses. Among these Kurdish villagers, those who were designated as alien are not allowed to own property, to repair a crumbling house or to build a new one.[34]

*Newroz protests[edit]*
In March 1986, a few thousand Kurds wearing Kurdish costume gathered in the Kurdish part of Damascus to celebrate the spring festival of Newroz. Police warned them that Kurdish dress is prohibited and it fired on the crowd leaving one person dead. Around 40,000 Kurds took part in his funeral in Qamishli. Also in Afrin, three Kurds were killed during the Newroz demonstrations.[35]

The *2004 Qamishli uprising* refers to the uprising by Syrian Kurds in the northeastern city of Qamishli in March 2004. The riots started during a chaotic football match, when some fans of the guest team (Arabs) started raising pictures of Saddam Hussein, an action that angered the fans of the host team (the Kurds). Both groups began throwing stones at each other, which soon developed to a political conflict as the Arab group raised pictures of Saddam Hussein while the Kurdish group raised the Flag of Kurdistan. TheBa'ath Party local office was burned down by Kurdish demonstrators, leading to the security forces reacting. The Syrian army responded quickly, deploying thousands of troops backed by tanks and helicopters, and launching a crack-down. Events climaxed when Kurds in Qamishli toppled a statue of Hafez al-Assad. At least 30 Kurds were killed as the security services re-took the city.[1] As a result of the crackdown, thousands of Syrian Kurds fled to Iraqi Kurdistan.


so no kaka stupid, just like it was the regime that started provoking and attacking last year, it was the same this year. last year the regime attacked the exact same time as IS was attacking YPG from Til Hamis, coincidence?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Lol at the fight between Nusra and 'FSA', they are just the same because they fight along each other, as they have done in tens of operations.
> 
> It wasn't NDF and SAA who attacked first, YPG just thought it's going to be fun to extend its territory. They'll eventually retreat from this fighting.


We do fight with them because we have to, we don't let our people rot for political reasons.
We'd fight with Shiites/Alawites/whoever else if they wanted the fall of the Assad regime and ISIS, but clearly, there is no such organization.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> Lol at the fight between Nusra and 'FSA', they are just the same because they fight along each other, as they have done in tens of operations.
> 
> It wasn't NDF and SAA who attacked first, YPG just thought it's going to be fun to extend its territory. They'll eventually retreat from this fighting.



and I thought iranians had some fucking sense, man was I wrong



haman10 said:


> if you talk too much , i , as an iranian kurd will hop on a fighter and bomb the living shit outta you in jordan
> 
> looks like we've to talk to you pieces of shyte like that . and i must admit , there a lot of your terrorist kind in YPG , PKK and so forth .



if u were standing right in front of me right now, I would not hesitate to kill you with all due respect, actually I have no respect for you at all I would kill you. you know very well that Kurds are very calm but bark too much how agressive we become. I mean you claim to be Kurd yet you support the actions of the regime and defend asshead . how sick and disgusting can one actually be. you don't feel any shame, nothing? tffff ban aw bawkta u daykta wek tu yan gowra kird


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556796076658024449
*Al- Hasakah Province:* The number of YPG and al- Asayish fighters who died in clashes with the regime forces has risen to 8. The same clashes, which have been broken out since yesterday morning, resulted in death of 9 members of the regime forces too.


Violent clashes are taking place between the regime forces supported by NDF against YPG and al- Asayish fighters in the vicinity of al- Asayish Center in the neighborhood of al- Aziziyya, information reported an advance for al- Asayish in the area. Other violent clashes between the same parties are still erupting in al- Talae’ area.


A man from Khashman area on the outskirts of al- Hasakah City killed by a sniper shot during the clashes in the city between YPG and the regime troops, information reported that YPG seized al- Khashman checkpoint and casualties on the regime forces ranks. 


The neighborhoods and areas that have been shelled by the regime forces are witnessing displacement of people towards the nearby areas.






alienz wet dreams that assheads took over the fire station is not true


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> bawkta u daykta wek tu yan gowra kird


haramzaya va toy oushan , tff va ghore daykat haramzaya .

you just set a new record , dogs are better than you since they don't insult eachothers family 

i was certainly grown up in a much more civilized environment  jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Over 1,600 killed in Kobani already. RIP

PressTV-’Clashes claim 1,600 lives in Kobani’


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> haramzaya va toy oushan , tff va ghore daykat haramzaya .
> 
> you just set a new record , dogs are better than you since they don't insult eachothers family
> 
> i was certainly grown up in a much more civilized environment  jordan




Daykem hestha ziniga dayk jendah. hardaxal dayk xom gah nakird wek dayk tu bo dane mullah farsi koni le shari Qom. Haramza, pis u kesif aw kesan ke jashiaty akan bo natawe xoyan. Bo nisthimani xoyan, wek xezane xot. 

I have very good reasons to insult you and those who raised you, you do not. Anyone trying to justify the actions of asshead or anyone like him, like saddam are SHIT and have their place in hell reserved. you're shit. those who raised you are shit. it's funny how you just avoided everything else. 

iran civilized?  , yeah I think I set a reccord on laughs in a single post actually. Iran is a fucked up country and a fucked up society. deny it all you want but it's the truth. Jordan may not be perfect but I'm glad I was raised there than some shithole like iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556879622227247105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556884826205065216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556885966481141760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556892222856392704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556888072181530624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556878231555805184


----------



## Superboy

Who's fighting who? I'm all confused now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Superboy said:


> Who's fighting who? I'm all confused now.



Welcome to Middleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Welcome to Middleast.




Add in the US and it's a mess.  BTW, I now have reliable info that ISIS has expanded to over 500,000 fighters. This is going to get ugly with a capital U.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556896821323530242


Superboy said:


> Add in the US and it's a mess.  BTW, I now have reliable info that ISIS has expanded to over 500,000 fighters. This is going to get ugly with a capital U.



Exaggeration. 200.000 by now.


----------



## Superboy

Alienoz_TR said:


> Exaggeration. 200.000 by now.




Way more than that and increasing.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556896821323530242
> 
> 
> Exaggeration. 200.000 by now.


ISIS probably does forced recruiting like SAA & YPG. Only reason they have that many fighters, as the number of foreign fighters is dwindling fast.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS probably does forced recruiting like SAA & YPG. Only reason they have that many fighters, as the number of foreign fighters is dwindling fast.



Rumors that anti-PKK Islamist Kurds with Turkish citizenship flocking into Syria to join IS. Currently there are street clashes going on between Islamist Kurds and PKK Kurds, in Turkey. Everyday one person from either side gets killed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556901811731562497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556903860594552832
Pro-IS accounts claim clashes between IS and YPG around Tall Hamis, located in northeast of Hasakah, and southeast of Qamishli.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556896821323530242
> 
> 
> Exaggeration. 200.000 by now.



whatt a load of bullshit. 70% of all your tweets r from anti-kurds to jihadists. pathetic


----------



## atatwolf

Al-Kurdi said:


> whatt a load of bullshit. 70% of all your tweets r from anti-kurds to jihadists. pathetic


He is not anti-Kurd but anti PKK/YPG terrorists. There is a big difference. Also the sources he uses are reliable and always turned out to be the truth. This can't be said about Kurdish twitter users who's messages are 80% of the time false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556922748681728001


----------



## SALMAN F

atatwolf said:


> what are the red and black dots?
> 
> 
> This will be their downfall too.


Don't worry sooner or later every KORDE KHAR will be slaughtered like a pig

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> lol whaaat ?
> 
> bro , i cannot believe you said that . i know you are hurt cause they're killing your people , only God almighty knows how you feel bro but i can relate to that .
> 
> my people have also been murdered by the Daesh of their time .
> 
> but don't you EVER call syria the hell on earth . in a couple of years when everything is finished and we've wiped the shyte out of takfiri bastards , we'll start rebuilding our nation syria inshaallah .
> 
> we'll be on your side in every single step . we'll support you with everything we've got and i promise you bro , it won't take more than a 5-10 year plan to rebuild syria to its very last brick .
> 
> everything we have is yours bro . don't you think that iran will just lay back and do nothing about it . we'll spend whatever necessary inshaallah to support our own brothers and sisters in syria .
> 
> the church that you went for prayers will be rebuilt by me and you to the last brick
> 
> till then , pray for our soldiers on the field .
> 
> @kollang @Serpentine @ResurgentIran this was literally the saddest comment i've ever read in my life .


thank you brother..Insha'Allah we will rebuild Syria, Syria will be victorious God willing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556896821323530242
> 
> 
> Exaggeration. 200.000 by now.



Dont dwell on that number, they mass murdered a number of sunni arab tribes in syria and iraq afterwards the mullah pawns in baghdad didnt support them so they turned themselves in to ISIS. the actual number of ISIS is 10-15,000 the rest are recruited at gun point



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Don't worry sooner or later every KORDE KHAR will be slaughtered like a pig



dont worry about us, you should worry about the 330 billion your govt stole from you and gave to iran. heathen societies breath heathen leaders which is true for this iraqi khaara. 

Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missin
*Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missing *


----------



## SALMAN F

Quantifier said:


> Dont dwell on that number, they mass murdered a number of sunni arab tribes in syria and iraq afterwards the mullah pawns in baghdad didnt support them so they turned themselves in to ISIS. the actual number of ISIS is 10-15,000 the rest are recruited at gun point
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry about us, you should worry about the 330 billion your govt stole from you and gave to iran. heathen societies breath heathen leaders which is true for this iraqi khaara.
> 
> Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missin
> *Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missing *


Are you a Kurd ohhhh
I forgot your are the fake pakistani who in reality is Kurd 
Like I said above get lost fake pakistani KORDE KHAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> dont worry about *us*, you should worry about the 330 billion your govt stole from you and gave to iran. heathen societies breath heathen leaders which is true for this iraqi khaara.
> 
> Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missin
> *Iraqi commission names corrupt ex-ministers; $330 billion missing *



330 billion, that's bigger than the entire budget.

When Rudaw attempts to lie they should at least use a realistic number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

what does my nationality have anything to do with 


1000 said:


> 330 billion, that's bigger than the entire budget.
> 
> When Rudaw attempts to lie they should at least use a realistic number.



I know it hurts when someone tells the truth but all emotions aside Rudaw know more about your broken country then all of the gun slinging turbenaters in baghdad and basra put together. 

Inside a $24 million investment scam: Buy the Iraqi dinar


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> what does my nationality have anything to do with
> 
> 
> I know it hurts when someone tells the truth but all emotions aside Rudaw know more about your broken country then all of the gun slinging turbenaters in baghdad and basra put together.



Yeah someone tells the truth, that someone must be Rudaw, a retard source coming with a bullshit number of $330 billion.



> Inside a $24 million investment scam: Buy the Iraqi dinar


Do you even know what this is about, different subject.

People were buying the dinar and waiting for 3 zero's being removed so they become rich, don't ask me for a detailed answer since I don't care about that stuff.


----------



## Pak-Americanos

1000 said:


> Yeah someone tells the truth, that someone must be Rudaw, a retard source coming with a bullshit number of $330 billion.
> 
> 
> Do you even know what this is about, different subject.
> 
> People were buying the dinar and waiting for 3 zero's being removed so they become rich, don't ask me for a detailed answer since I don't care about that stuff.



I wouldn't be surprised if the actual number was even higher then that giving the fact that Baghdad was home to Maliki and his 40 thieves . All you replied was bull s*it with no substance because the level of education in turbandated lands is not the same in hewler. thats why a whole lot of you are pouring in the city even before ISIS.


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the actual number was even higher then that giving the fact that Baghdad was home to Maliki and his 40 thieves . All you replied was bull s*it with no substance because the level of education in turbandated lands is not the same in hewler. thats why a whole lot of you are pouring in the city even before ISIS.



Looks like this dumb camel from the desert knows more than you after all, it's not me that falls for a cheap article with a unrealistic number of $330 billion larger than the state's GDP making it impossible. Even if you spread it over years it can't happen, once again shows the quality of Rudaw @Al-Kurdi here you go.

Also you were pretending to be Pakistani, now you're Kurdi, ashamed or what ? @Alshawi1234 must remember.


----------



## SALMAN F

Mussana said:


> The Sectarian wars started when some people were made to believe that Hazrat Ali (RA) was appointed by Allah to lead the Muslim Ummah after the Prophet SAW and the first one to make this claim was none other than Abdullah Bin Saba , the jew.


Opsss 

There is no such thing as abdullah bin Saba it was created by some lier historian who is name was al-Tamimi

Every body knows the ways and tactics which used by the enemies of shias
like we were created by persian majoosi nationalists who hated islam

The other lie that we were created by the jews

Infact you who were created by the ummyads and Jew like kaab al ahbar

Majority of your so called sholars were persian majoos converts


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557114462051000321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557113870053949440
Kurds from the Kurdish region that is occupied by Iran fighting in Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557114462051000321
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557113870053949440



lol, i wonder how many times YPG will capture Mishtanur hill...This has been the 4th or 5th time...
And it's not a strategic hill.. fighting takes place in the town and the hill is located northwest of the city...



Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds from the Kurdish region that is occupied by Iran fighting in Kobane.



Iran might arrange a welcome party for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557114462051000321



I see, after trying to act like the big boy, you are now crying after YPG retreated from areas it illegally captured from NDF. That was expected.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*16 shells land on the city of Kobani, while clashes are still taking place in al- Hasakah*
January 19, 2015 Comments Off



SOHR knew that 16 shells landed on the city of Kobani, coincided on sporadic clashes and mutual firing between YPG and IS in several battlefronts in the city.

@Serpentine 


*Al- Hasakah Province: A man killed by a sniper shot in the roundabout of Marsho in the city of al- Hasakah, while other people were wounded due to the regime bombardment on YPG- held neighborhoods in the city.


Violent clashes took place between the regime forces supported by NDF against YPG and al- Asayish fighters near the neighborhood of al- Nasereyyah on the outskirts of al- Talaei area and Marsho area near the neighborhood of al- Sena’ah. Other clashes took place between the same parties in the neighborhood of al- Aziziyyi in the city of al- Hasakah.


2 regime members died in clashes with YPG on the outskirts of al- Nasera neighborhood in the city of al- Hasakah.*

no sadly it seems like there is a truce between. positions haven't really changed in favor of anyone.

@Sinan 

it's to the south east.

*After 3 months of losing control on it, YPG takes full control on Mashta Nour hill*
January 19, 2015 Comments Off


SOHR was informed that the YPG took control on Mashta Nour Hill and raised its flag on the tower in the top of the hill, after a military operation after yesterday’s midnight against the IS, what killed 11 ISIS in addition to seizing large amount of weapons, what makes the YPG take control on ISIS supply roads in Aleppo and al-Raqqa and taking full control on Kobane, but not the eastern and southern parts which are still under control by ISIS and they are about 15% of the city area.

actually I should correct syriahr, only northern portion liberated, northern is unknown, likely still in ISIS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557146276694069249
it seems like IS is giving up in Kobane. so many of them have been butchered from all ranks. most recent ones 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557063695210414080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557061597114691584
I personally belive that US intel has been the most crucial part, giving Peshmerga information who later on transmits it to YPG who knows where and how to strike.


----------



## atatwolf

Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds from the Kurdish region that is occupied by Iran fighting in Kobane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Seems like i missed a lot LOL
so now Assad is fighting its former allies YPG/PKK too 
Seems like opportunist and two-faced ypg/pkk are getting pushed in a corner, slowly but steadily. Made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

usernameless said:


> Seems like i missed a lot LOL
> so now Assad is fighting its former allies YPG/PKK too
> Seems like opportunist and two-faced ypg/pkk are getting pushed in a corner, slowly but steadily. Made my day.


PKK is also turning on KRG and trying to create a canton in North-Iraq.
Barzani slams PKK efforts for self-rule in Sinjar - Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*The Covert Origins of ISIS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557165526204825600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557190250301120512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557189692719132672


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557225863398584320US senators visit Saudi Arabia, Qatar to talk about training Syrian rebels - National | Globalnews.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Western Politics Of High-octane Emotion*

*By Finian Cunningham*

January 19, 2015 "ICH" - "Press TV_"_ - So America's top diplomat John Kerry wants to give France "a big hug" to condole over the recent spate of alleged terror attacks in that country. Speaking in Paris while laying a wreath for the 17 victims of violence, Kerry said that "America feels the pain of our oldest ally."

Kerry's words, accompanied by James Taylor's mawkish song 'You've Got a Friend', is typical of the new politics of high-octane emotion that is inducing people to take leave of their senses.

Since the violent attacks that hit Paris last week, the French authorities have orchestrated full-court national and international mourning. Massive marches for "unity" and "free speech", candlelit vigils, medal-of-honor ceremonies, and somber eulogies and paeans to "French values" - all such events and media coverage have sought to bolster the support for state authorities.

The trouble with this "high-octane emotional politics" is that it stupefies the public from asking some very necessary hard questions of the authorities. By buying into weeping and self-indulgence, the public are at risk of being manipulated like never before.

Just as John Kerry was offering a big hug "to all of France", the US government this week announced a significant step-up in its military involvement in Syria. The Pentagon unveiled plans to send 500 military personnel to train "moderate rebels" to fight against the elected government forces of President Bashar al Assad.

Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey are to provide the US with training grounds on their territories to furnish a "new rebel army" of 15,000 fighters. The previous "moderate rebels" became subsumed into the ranks of the extremist Al Nusra and ISIS, taking their American weapons with them.

It is widely acknowledged, even in the Western mainstream media, that the conflict in Syria has fuelled extremism across the Middle East, which is finding its way into Europe. As troops go on high-alert counter-terror operations in France and Belgium this weekend, there is an unequivocal correlation between the conflicts in Syria, Libya and Iraq - and new threats of terrorism in Europe.

The latest troop dispatch by the US to train "rebels" in Syria will inevitably lead to more conflict and terrorism. So much for John Kerry's big hug and emotive pleas of "you've got a friend". Kerry is like an arsonist paying his respects to families of charred victims.

That conclusion should be a no-brainer. But as the masses are swooning with emotion - and a lot of that crocodile tears too - some basic facts become blinded, conveniently for the authorities.

One basic fact is that the Western states' covert war for regime change in Syria is criminal and in violation of several international laws. Western political leaders crying over victims in Paris should be prosecuted for war crimes from their four-year-long military adventurism in Syria involving proxy extremist networks. These terror networks are feeding directly back into European societies. American and Western media deception of "training moderate rebels" should be dismissed with the contempt that it deserves. Washington and its European allies are up their necks with terror networks.

Days after the apparent terror killings in Paris, French President Francois Hollande made one of many emotive speeches that week proclaiming the supposed virtues of Western values - while on board the aircraft carrier Charles De Gaulle. The largest vessel in the French fleet was then deployed to join NATO forces in the Persian Gulf to step up bombing campaigns in Syria and Iraq "to defeat terrorism".

With tears running down the nation's cheeks, the French authorities are thus stoking more violence in the Middle East than they have already done along with their Western allies. How crass can it get? But in the new lachrymose politics of emotions, the public surrenders to the crassness.

However, it is precisely at this juncture that we need to avoid emotional over-reaction and instead to pursue rational, critical questions. As several respected commentators have already noted there are gaping doubts in the official French version of what took place in Paris last week.

Michel Chossudovsky has pointed out that the French police chief, Elric Fredou, who was looking into the attack on the Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo, in which 12 people were killed, was himself found dead in an apparent suicide on the night following that incident. The timing is highly suspicious, but the wider public, misled by the non-inquiring media, appear to be disinterested in the circumstances of the police commissioner's untimely death. Was it really suicide? Was he being shut-up over damaging revelations about who were the real perpetrators of the attack on Charlie Hebdo?

Paul Craig Roberts has also pointed out several incongruities in the official narrative, including the way that the French state security forces executed the Kouachi brothers and the kosher supermarket gunman Amedy Coulibaly, instead of capturing them, thus removing any possibility for the public to hear their accounts. Were they set up by French military intelligence to take the rap for the earlier terror attacks? Roberts notes that the professional behaviour of the masked gunmen in the Paris attacks does not match the bumbling behavior of the Kouachis at the later, fatal shoot-out.

Also, as Peter Koenig recently argued, the spate of French alleged terror attacks, as well as the recent fatal incident in Belgium this weekend, is being used as a "shock and awe" device to manufacture public opinion into accepting more coercive state police powers and foreign military interventions - the very policies that are fueling terrorism.

Western governments and their pliable news media are audaciously playing politics with public emotions. Proven Western state involvement in Middle East conflicts and false flag terrorism needs to be rigorously interrogated and exposed more than ever.

But the public seems too occupied shedding tears, singing the Marseilles, and accepting big hugs from the likes of John Kerry, to otherwise be able to think straight and to hold the authorities to account. Ironically, in the political climate of high-octane emotions, the people are turning for protection from the very authorities who are placing them in increasing danger.

Â Â :Â Information Clearing House - ICH
_
_


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hasbara Buster said:


> *The Covert Origins of ISIS*


ISIS was created in 1999. This guy also thinks the whole Syrian revolution is a conspiracy against "great leader" Assad.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS was created in 1999. This guy also thinks the whole Syrian revolution is a conspiracy against "great leader" Assad.


ISI wasn't even that powerful, it grew thanks to the west and their puppets arming and supporting them, they were desperate needing any group to defeat Syria, and they failed... just like how the west and their puppet raised Alqaeda and Bin Laden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Syrian Lion said:


> ISI wasn't even that powerful, it grew thanks to the west and their puppets arming and supporting them, they were desperate needing any group to defeat Syria, and they failed... just like how the west and their puppet raised Alqaeda and Bin Laden




Just for fun I was reading some comments by right-wingers and zionists on some forum or something. None of them were criticizing Sunni terrorists. They were all busy demonizing Hizbullah and Iran! They not even mentioned Saudi Arabia; they have absolutely no problem whatsoever with that country. It's all very obvious and it's not ignorance; they know the Saudis are the worst bootlickers and active enablers of Israel and Western imperialism. They only hate resistance and anti-imperialist forces in the region and want to crush those. Of course I've known this for years, but it baffles me that there are so few "Muslims" who see this extremely obvious reality that in my opinion a ten year old should easily know. It's all about protection/expansion of the Zionist entity and Western domination and of the region. Everything else is just empty "noise' we should completely disregard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Hasbara Buster said:


> Just for fun I was reading some comments by right-wingers and zionists. None of them were criticizing Sunni terrorists. They were all demonizing Hizbullah and Iran! They not even mentioned Saudi Arabia, they have absolutely no problem whatsoever with that country. It's all obvious, it's not ignorance; they know very well that the Saudis are the worst bootlickers of Israel and the West. They only hate resistance and anti-imperialist forces in the region. they just want to crush those. Of course I have known this for many years now, but it baffles me that there are so few who see this extremely Obvious reality.


of course, Saudi "Arabia" doesn't give them trouble, Saudi "Arabia" is the west's puppet, so why bother with toppling their government...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> ISI wasn't even that powerful, it grew thanks to the west and their puppets arming and supporting them, they were desperate needing any group to defeat Syria, and they failed... just like how the west and their puppet raised Alqaeda and Bin Laden


Are you retarded?
Assad helped Al Qaeda and other terrorists get into Iraq through Damascus airport and then smuggled them across the border.
ISI, has never been supported by the West directly. Meanwhile, Hezbollah has been supplied by Russia through Iran and Syria.

More analysis on the Ghouta chemical attack that occurred on August 21st, 2013. (You know, the one where Assad accuses the rebels of gassing themselves and their families.)
bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack
Anti-IS factions such as the White Shroud form in Raqqa and Deir ez Zour, most of whom are former FSA.
bellingcat - Growing Pains: Accounts of Localized Resistance to ISIS Rule

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> of course, Saudi "Arabia" doesn't give them trouble, Saudi "Arabia" is the west's puppet, so why bother with toppling their government...


For you (and guys like you, namely Iranians)Countries in the Eastern Block are sovereign countries.

Countries in the Western Block are puppet of USA =puppet of Israel = puppet of zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Broccoli

Sinan said:


> For you (and guys like you, namely Iranians)Countries in the Eastern Block are sovereign countries.
> 
> Countries in the Western Block are puppet of USA =puppet of Israel = puppet of zionists.



Zionist puppet states must be really good places since many people from those "sovereign states" are trying to emigrate those zionist controlled lands.

Many Arabs are angry at Israel because Israelis have actually done something with their country and same time countries around them are importing only oil and terrorism. Stop blaming other people from your own failures and grow up.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> For you (and guys like you, namely Iranians)Countries in the Eastern Block are sovereign countries.
> 
> Countries in the Western Block are puppet of USA =puppet of Israel = puppet of zionists.


It reminds me of old Turkish movies with cheesy phrases ''There was once a country living in dirt, living in dirt but sovereign''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557527389521973249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557527883212521472


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557530417218076673
captured CP






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557524288476286976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557497193620590592
it was said that they had reached an agreement but seems like it started again, if IS are smart they will attack from the south with all the manpower and firepower they have. Regime would rather surrender to YPG than to IS.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557245965912903682

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557246567967490048


----------



## Superboy

Who's winning between NDF and YPG?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557553101033725953


----------



## Superboy

NDF and IS ally against YPG, possible?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mussana said:


> People like u will be the ones who will reside in the depths of HEll for u quote from the Quran what is not present there.
> 
> INFACT
> 
> Quran directly speaks in FAVOR of an Islamic CAliphate under the rule of a NON-DIVINLY appointed leader.



The following aya of the Holy Qur’an deal with the issue of leadership (imah of the people)
“And (remember) when the Lord of Ibrahim tried him with (certain) Commands, which he fulfilled. He (Allah) said (to him), “Verily, I am going to make you an Imam”. [Ibrahim) said, “And of my offspring (to make Imams?” (Allah) said, “My Covenant (of Imamat) includes not the Zalimun (wrongdoers)”

When you figure out the tafsir if zalimun means then start talking. It has many meanings, there is a person who wrong himself, and a person a wrongs others, and such people Allah does not give leadership to. 



Mussana said:


> The Sectarian wars started when some people were made to believe that Hazrat Ali (RA) was appointed by Allah to lead the Muslim Ummah after the Prophet SAW and the first one to make this claim was none other than Abdullah Bin Saba , the jew.



Actually this wasn't made up by Abdullah bin Sabah, but it is in the Sunni sahih that the prophet appointed Ali as the leader after him. 

I don't want go off course but here's a precise and accurate reading of the appointment of Ali directly from Sahih Bukhari, the most trusted book for sunnis. 

There is a guide for every community, even after prophet Mohammed. 
“And the disbelievers say: “Why is not a sign sent down to him from his Lord?” You are only a warner, and to every people there is a guide.”





1000 said:


> Looks like this dumb camel from the desert knows more than you after all, it's not me that falls for a cheap article with a unrealistic number of $330 billion larger than the state's GDP making it impossible. Even if you spread it over years it can't happen, once again shows the quality of Rudaw @Al-Kurdi here you go.
> 
> Also you were pretending to be Pakistani, now you're Kurdi, ashamed or what ? @Alshawi1234 must remember.



That number is realistic if we put into account the last 11 years. But the theft occurred under allawi, jaafari, and Maliki. The corruption and theft is still happening now. No one person is responsible as Kurdish and Sunnis politicians are involved in corruption just as much as Maliki and the shia politicians. Or did we forget the production-sharing agreements the Barzani made with the oil companies, giving these companies almost 50% of KURDISH oil in exchange for some protection against Baghdad.


----------



## atatwolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556593459755515904


Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557553101033725953




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557553466290487296


----------



## Serpentine

@Nihonjin1051

Unfortunate to see these 2 Japanese civilians (military instructors who were allegedly training Peshmerga forces) are held as hostages by IS, they have demanded $200M for them which is a lot of money. Any news on Japanese media? They'll be executed in 72 hours if the money is not paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

It's everone for himself in this conflict, the Kurds are being used as cannonfolders because of their own treasons, they haven learned anything from history.

kurds are known for treason and backstabbing throughout history, But the average Kurd is too ignorant to realize, just as they have idolized Barzani, the same person who allied with saddam Hussien and helped kill thousands of fellow Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Alshawi1234 said:


> It's everone for himself in this conflict, the Kurds are being used as cannonfolders because of their own treasons, they haven learned anything from history.
> 
> kurds are known for treason and backstabbing throughout history, But the average Kurd is too ignorant to realize, just as they have idolized Barzani, the same person who allied with saddam Hussien and helped kill thousands of fellow Kurds.


If they don't want to learn, Darwin's rule will take care of it. At the moment the PKK terrorist have bad relationship with all the groups in Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Sinan said:


> For you (and guys like you, namely Iranians)Countries in the Eastern Block are sovereign countries.
> 
> Countries in the Western Block are puppet of USA =puppet of Israel = puppet of zionists.



Who wouldn't want to be a puppet of the USA? I mean whats the alternative? Being a Puppet of Iran and Russia. Choose your puppets.

I mean a freaking Iranian foot solders (Sulaimani) controls their country and they talk about being puppets of USA.



atatwolf said:


> If they don't want to learn, Darwin's rule will take care of it. At the moment the PKK terrorist have bad relationship with all the groups in Syria and Iraq.



We are more advanced then these people, thank you very much:







If Darwin was alive today then the kurds would probably the small scavengers in a room of big dinosaurs who are about to go extinct which is the case with Syria, Iraq and soon Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> We are more advanced then these people, thank you very much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Darwin was alive today then the kurds would probably the small scavengers in a room of big dinosaurs who are about to go extinct which is the case with Syria, Iraq and soon Iran.



You're so advanced you have female genital mutilation practices in the mountains along with honor killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*27 people killed in the town of Tal Hamis in al- Hasakah*
January 20, 2015 Comments Off


Al- Hasakah Province: It had been confirmed that 27 people, SOHR could document names of 9 of them, killed due to aerial bombardment on the countryside of Tal Hamis town located in the southeast of the city of al- Qameshli. It is expected that the death toll will rise because there are some people who have been seriously injured.

*Clashes re- erupt in the city of al- Hasakah*
January 20, 2015 Comments Off



*Al- Hasakah Province*: The warplanes attack Soq al- Aghnam area (the Sheep Market area) in the village of al- Khansaa near the town of Tal Hamis leading to kill and injure dozens of people.


Reliable sources informed SOHR that the clashes between YPG and the regime forces, backed by NDF, renewed at the entrance of the neighborhood of al- Aziziyyi in the city of al- Hasakah, information reported casualties on both sides.


A man from the city of al- Hasakah killed by a sniper shot near the roundabout of Marsho in the city.

*More than 5000 air strikes by al-Assad air forces in 90 days, killed and wounded dozens of thousands*
January 20, 2015 Comments Off


SOHR documented 5012 air strikes by regime warplanes and helicopters around Syria since 20th of October/2014 until this morning , 20/Jan/2015 .

warplanes went in 2580 air strikes targeted areas in Damascus, Dar’aa Aleppo, Idlib, Reef Dimashq, al-Quneitra, Homs, Hama, Der-Ezzor, Lattakia, al-Hasakah, and Damascus.

helicopters dropped no less than 2432 explosive barrels on areas in Damascus, Dar’aa Aleppo, Idlib, Reef Dimashq, Homs, Hama, al-Hasakah, Lattakia.

1057 civilians were killed ( 239 children, 173 women ) in addition to 645 men, while no less than 4000 others were wounded in addition to material damages in civilians properties and displacing dozens of thousands.


The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, calls for countries that have a significant impact in the international community, and that claim to defend human rights, to work harder in order to stop the war crimes and crimes against humanity, committed daily against the Syrian people, and to refer the file of these crimes to international Criminal Court, or establishing a special courts in Syria,incaseRussia and China continued using the right of veto in the UN Security Council, to prevent the transfer this file to the International Criminal Court, because it is a shame on those who pretend to respect the Human Rights to just write and publish statements that condemns such crimes

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights re-calls to put the Syrian regime in Damascus, in Guinness World Records, after about 5000 air strikes in 90 days, and killing, wounding, and displacing thousands of civilians.


----------



## Azizam

Islamic State executing 'educated women,' UN says | The Times of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Unfortunate to see these 2 Japanese civilians (military instructors who were allegedly training Peshmerga forces) are held as hostages by IS, they have demanded $200M for them which is a lot of money. Any news on Japanese media? They'll be executed in 72 hours if the money is not paid.



Its very unfortunate , indeed, @Serpentine . I wish both of these men to remain strong -- and if it is their fate -- to be strong and have courage. Death , after-all, is lighter than a feather. ISIS should know that Japan will respond in kind to their provocations.



Azizam said:


> Islamic State executing 'educated women,' UN says | The Times of Israel



This is utter barbarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Its very unfortunate , indeed, @Serpentine . I wish both of these men to remain strong -- and if it is their fate -- to be strong and have courage. Death , after-all, is lighter than a feather. ISIS should know that Japan will respond in kind to their provocations.
> 
> 
> 
> This is utter barbarism.


Of course. They are worst of the worst scums on earth. I read some articles about what happened Yazidi girls. I can't imagine how these types of creatures exist on earth. Funny thing is their supporters and similar nutters around the world are trying to teach people about morality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> Of course. They are worst of the worst scums on earth. I read some articles about what happened Yazidi girls. I can't imagine how these types of creatures exist on earth. Funny thing is their supporters and similar nutters around the world are trying to teach people about morality.



I agree with you, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557521869415673856


----------



## Aepsilons

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557521869415673856



We grieve with all the innocents killed in this destructive conflict.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> For you (and guys like you, namely Iranians)Countries in the Eastern Block are sovereign countries.
> 
> Countries in the Western Block are puppet of USA =puppet of Israel = puppet of zionists.


I don't eve recall Russia, China invading Arab nations... while the west used its puppets to invade Iraq and bomb Libya



xenon54 said:


> It reminds me of old Turkish movies with cheesy phrases ''There was once a country living in dirt, living in dirt but sovereign''


maybe you don't know what dignity is thus you don't care about sovereignty .... that is my friend the real freedom, being a sovereign nation... you think the new F$A terrorists leaders are independent and about democracy, they are joke, they are ruled by their masters in the west.. even if you say Alasad is a puppet, at least he was for the Arab cause, and under his leadership Syria is better, look at all the nations the USA took out are they free now? and the Arab "spring" replaced puppets with new puppets for the west...



Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you retarded?
> Assad helped Al Qaeda and other terrorists get into Iraq through Damascus airport and then smuggled them across the border.
> ISI, has never been supported by the West directly. Meanwhile, Hezbollah has been supplied by Russia through Iran and Syria.
> 
> More analysis on the Ghouta chemical attack that occurred on August 21st, 2013. (You know, the one where Assad accuses the rebels of gassing themselves and their families.)
> bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack
> Anti-IS factions such as the White Shroud form in Raqqa and Deir ez Zour, most of whom are former FSA.
> bellingcat - Growing Pains: Accounts of Localized Resistance to ISIS Rule


you are a joke, even the west's scholars and scientists say it was the F$A terrorists that did the chemical attack, do some research before you humiliate yourself.... Osama Bin Laden was raised by USA itself and same with I$I$ now... and those whom you called Alqaeda terrorists were simple sunni men fighting against the invasion of the infidel west... no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> I don't eve recall Russia, China invading Arab nations... while the west used its puppets to invade Iraq and bomb Libya
> 
> 
> maybe you don't know what dignity is thus you don't care about sovereignty .... that is my friend the real freedom, being a sovereign nation... you think the new F$A terrorists leaders are independent and about democracy, they are joke, they are ruled by their masters in the west.. even if you say Alasad is a puppet, at least he was for the Arab cause, and under his leadership Syria is better, look at all the nations the USA took out are they free now? and the Arab "spring" replaced puppets with new puppets for the west...
> 
> 
> you are a joke, even the west's scholars and scientists say it was the F$A terrorists that did the chemical attack, do some research before you humiliate yourself.... Osama Bin Laden was raised by USA itself and same with I$I$ now... and those whom you called Alqaeda terrorists were simple sunni men fighting against the invasion of the infidel west... no?


So you're telling me that the FSA gassed themselves and their own families for no reason whatsoever?
Just like how some white people said black people bombed their own churches to make the KKK look bad.
A lot of people fighting the US occupation were part of Al Qaeda, a terrorist organization. Were they all terrorists? Hell no. But yet, Assad still openly co-operated with Al Qaeda. Osama never got funding from the US, US only funded certain elements of the Mujahideen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

*Mass Torture Photos Taken in 'Hospital 601' in Mezzah-Damascus: Source*

The atrocious photos of mass torture by Syrian security had been taken in a well-known military hospital in Mezzah neighborhood of Damascus. 

Hospital 601 was the photographing scene of Bashar al-Assad’s war crimes where the leaked photos showed hundreds of lifeless bodies with signs of starvation, brutal beatings, strangulation and other forms of torture and killing.

Zaman al-Wasl published last week 5 photos of mass torture that illustrate apparent actions of serious international crimes committed in the chambers of security services against 11,000 detainees, according to human rights advocates.

Some of the photographs will take back the reader to the torture memos of Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq after the American invasion in 2003 when the U.S. soldiers used to take photos with tormented bodies. Here the Syrian soldiers are doing the same.

Zaman al-Wasl has obtained the names of the two soldiers who appeared in some photos. Mohamed Ahmed Tafankji (R) was born in Aleppo. Racan al-Sabsabi (L), was born in Homs- Bab Draib neighborhood. Both two soldiers were doing their compulsory military service in Mezzah hospital (dubbed: 601).






__________________________________________________________________________

Here are two of the monsters who disposed of emaciated bodies of dead Syrians tortured to death by Assad in Damascus' Mezzeh district, in Hospital 601, where disposal occurred, possibly torturing them too. Mohammad Ahmad Tefnakji is on the right. Next to him is Racan Sabsabi on the left. The hospital is known as the "slaughterhouse" because of what is done to innocent people there. It's also close to Assad's home:Center for Documentation of Violations in Syria - The Testimony of the Detainee: Mazen Besais Hamada On Air Force Branch-Mazzeh Military Airport

There's another photo of another unknown man posing next to the victims with an evil grin, but I'm too disgusted and horrified to post it. 

Apparently torturing people and then clearing up their remains is an occasion to celebrate with a photo? Here's Mohammad's profile. Playing in the snow one day, taking part in genocide the next? Muhammad Tefnakji | Facebook

Thank goodness these vile people are exposed. Racan closed his page I think, but now we have names that could potentially be sent to courts in the future.

*
















*
The Syrian government, which earlier accused the rebels of gassing themselves and their families to provoke international intervention also dismissed the report on the industrial scale torture and killing made by three eminent former war crimes prosecutors, saying it has no credibility. Syria's Justice Ministry Najm al-Ahmad, the same liar who blamed the rebels for the Ghouta chemical attack dismissed the photos and accompanying report as "lacking objectiveness and professionalism", according to the Associated Press.

The ministry questions the credibility of the photographer, saying he was "a fugitive who fled Syria and who was already facing legal action," and asks how he would have got the necessary documents to leave the country. Aside from the photos of "foreign terrorists," other individuals shown are "civilians and military personnel who were killed as a result of torture by armed terrorist groups because they were accused of being pro-state," it claims.


Alahednews:: Syrian Justice Minister: Army Did Not Use Chemical Weapons
Syria: Photos charging mass torture by regime 'fake' - CNN.com
http://www.newsweek.com/photos-syria-allegedly-show-torture-systematic-killing-278894
10,000 Bodies: Inside Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's Crackdown - WSJ
*
How many times do you get to lie before you are a liar?* * #SyriaMassTorture*

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me that the FSA gassed themselves and their own families for no reason whatsoever?
> Just like how some white people said black people bombed their own churches to make the KKK look bad.
> A lot of people fighting the US occupation were part of Al Qaeda, a terrorist organization. Were they all terrorists? Hell no. But yet, Assad still openly co-operated with Al Qaeda. Osama never got funding from the US, US only funded certain elements of the Mujahideen.


you're really naive... Like I said, I don't have time to teach you kid, you should learn how to do some research...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you're really naive... Like I said, I don't have time to teach you kid, you should learn how to do some research...


You still haven't answered to my argument, meaning you have nothing to say.

Also, the poster says "2015 and we still want freedom."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557521869415673856


Just saw a video of massacred shepherds barrel bombed by the genocide regime and it's absolutely terrifying. Even the sheep weren't spared. Daesh and Assad are two sides of the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Sorry, forgot to translate: First video's title reads: Mountain Falcons Brigade in Aleppo: Destruction of a 57mm cannon on the Handarat Front with a TOW.
Second video title: Aleppo Old City: Levant Front: Hitting buildings with the B9 cannon and the killing of several Shabiha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Peshmerga bleeds for the first time in Kobani. 

First Peshmerga killed in Kobani fighting


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Peshmerga bleeds for the first time in Kobani.
> 
> First Peshmerga killed in Kobani fighting


Around 1,100 ISIS killed, ~200 YPG killed (IIRC), ~25 FSA killed, and now 1 Peshmerga.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You still haven't answered to my argument, meaning you have nothing to say.
> 
> Also, the poster says "2015 and we still want freedom."


what argument? you're naive, you don't even know how Alqaeda was started... so your argument is flawed, stop watching propaganda tv and etc

and you want freedom? you call this war and destruction freedom and democracy? to hell with that democracy... traitors like you will never experience freedom, you will be puppets for the US, why do you think the USA is training the F$A terrorists? they want to make sure they install obedient puppets...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> what argument? you're naive, you don't even know how Alqaeda was started... so your argument is flawed, stop watching propaganda tv and etc
> 
> and you want freedom? you call this war and destruction freedom and democracy? to hell with that democracy... traitors like you will never experience freedom, you will be puppets for the US, why do you think the USA is training the F$A terrorists? they want to make sure they install obedient puppets...


So your conspiracy theorist version of how "Al Qaeda started" must be true. Because people who you liked said it. Perfect logic.
So you think freedom comes in an instant? HAHAHAHA
If freedom came for free I would be indifferent to it. Why cherish something when it's free? I cherish stuff I can achieve, stuff I can work on. Most other sane humans do, btw. And I don't want democracy, as democracy is not a good choice for the Middle East. Sharia is my first choice, Democracy my second.
US is training FSA for their own interests, and the same way Iran "hates Israel" for their own interests. They are two things they do to appear like good people, when in reality they have no intent on achieving their goal. Just an FYI, most rebels dislike the US government for not intervening and stopping Assad's genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So your conspiracy theorist version of how "Al Qaeda started" must be true. Because people who you liked said it. Perfect logic.
> So you think freedom comes in an instant? HAHAHAHA
> If freedom came for free I would be indifferent to it. Why cherish something when it's free? I cherish stuff I can achieve, stuff I can work on. Most other sane humans do, btw. And I don't want democracy, as democracy is not a good choice for the Middle East. Sharia is my first choice, Democracy my second.
> US is training FSA for their own interests, and the same way Iran "hates Israel" for their own interests. They are two things they do to appear like good people, when in reality they have no intent on achieving their goal. Just an FYI, most rebels dislike the US government for not intervening and stopping Assad's genocide.


see, only ignorant and naive people think the creation of Alqaeda is a conspiracy... 
so what have your freedom fighting achieved ? death and destruction of the country, and if you know that freedom is expensive then why are you complaining that the USA didn't stop the so called "genocide" ? and a true freedom wouldn't come from the west invading the country, people like, traitors, to this day ask and beg the west to invade Syria, so tell me how is that freedom if it was the west who did it? just like in Libya, the Libyans didn't liberate themselves, it was a NATO, that is disgusting, and thus it is not called Libyan revolution, but NATO revolution... 
you contradict yourself, you know that F$A is not for Syria and yet you call yourself Syrian, and wait?? you want Sharia law? to hell with that freedom... haha if you want Sharia law then go to Wahbistan, Syria is not for you killers and traitors...


----------



## Alshawi1234

I don't want to get into too much detail, but I have done my homework on the subject and have come up my my own conclusion. 

Now regardless of the conclusion, unlike you, I don't believe that I should go kill and wage war against all those who don't agree with. People could believe whatever they want, and we should just live together as humans. But the insistence of IS to eliminate all those who don't agree is ridiculous. Besides, here's a heads up for all IS sympathizers. If you don't give Abu bakr al Baghdadi allegiance, you are a murtad and will go to hell. So if you do support ISO and haven't given your allegiance, prepare to go to hell.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Around 1,100 ISIS killed, ~200 YPG killed (IIRC), ~25 FSA killed, and now 1 Peshmerga.




1,100 ISIS killed during this time but during this time ISIS grew by 100,000. Oh boy.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mussana said:


> U don't want to go into detail because u can't stand the detail.
> 
> As regards to Bayah and other things, don't push the topic towards non - issues for even their u won't be able to stand on ur legs if i start to counter u.......
> 
> Choice is urs , want to continue , just ask
> 
> 
> "Iraq's war against terrorism is not a war which can be lost. It is a war of existence for our nation and faith, We either gain victory, or we die in that cause. RIP to all our Martyrs."
> 
> As regards to this , what faith are u talking about
> Must be the faith in the shia theory that the prophet SAW was not even able to illuminate his closest companions by the light of Islam?
> 
> This faith is what is the worst form of terrorism for it terrorizes every believer into thinking that (nouzbillah) his prophet SAW was a failure.


Actually I've discussed the issue dozens of times. The reason I don't want to discuss it is because it turns into a never ending discussion which would derail this thread. If your interested PM me, but I don't want to derail the thread. 

Either way as I said not agreeing on something doesn't mean giving a permit to kill. 

Sheytan worshiped Allah for years and the went astray, did Allah not know how to choose his servants? Al sameri was one of the most pious and knowledgable of the people of Israel, he decided to build his own idol and worship it... 
Imam Ali's appointment is real, no one can deny that. 

Again you and your flawed logic. Btw of your going to reply PM me and don't continue on this thread.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Around 1,100 ISIS killed, ~200 YPG killed (IIRC), ~25 FSA killed, and now 1 Peshmerga.



The Peshmergas stationed in Kobane are artilery units but I agree that they should be more often in the frontlines. But in the same YPG has proven that they can handle IS with effectiveness.


----------



## beast89

Resurgence of the SSNP  ,

“the party’s status has changed radically—what it was before the Syrian crisis is not what it is after.” My friend writes that as the violence began, “The SSNP started training people in Wadi Nasara, in self-defense, in using weapons, in first aid.” When the regime began organizing the National Defense Forces in various towns, “they went to the church leaders, to the local Ba’ath Party and to the SSNP.” In some areas of Syria, the SSNP fighters form merely a part of the NDF; in other areas, “they are the leaders:” “They don’t just hold guns and stand at the entrance. They are law enforcement in some of these towns. Their support and guns come from the government.”

Syria Comment » Archives Resurgence of the SSNP in Syria: An Ideological Opponent of the Regime Gets a Boost from the Conflict - Syria Comment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544106263177461760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557217929121787905
it should be noted that many(don't know if majority) of the FSA fighters in Kobane are ethnic Kurds. Some are of mixed heritage and some are ethnic Arabs.






This is the regime's only supply line to Aleppo. The recent advance was made by IS. Cut the supply route of and......

YPG keeps pushing ISIS rats out of the city into the outskirts


----------



## rmi5

@Al-Kurdi It is a long time that ISIS can easily cut the supply line to Aleppo, but they don't do it. The reason is simple. Aleppo fights between Asshead and oppositions will be relieved if they do so, and oppositions will have some progress in taking new areas which means more international support for them. ISIS wants both Asshead and oppositions to be as weak as possible and be busy fighting each other. When the time arrives, they can easily cut the supply line and siege the other sides in Northwest region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*12 Israelis wounded in stabbing attack on Tel Aviv bus*

12 Israelis were wounded in a stabbing attack on a Tel Aviv bus on Wednesday morning, three of them seriously.

The assailant is named Hamza Mohammed Hasan Matrouk, a 23-year-old male from the West Bank city of Tul Karm who entered Israel illegally, was shot in the leg by an Israel Prison Service officer on Hamasger Street, near the scene of the incident. After being taken into custody, Matrouk was taken to the hospital for treatment and further police and Shin Bet questioning.

Palestinian sources say he does not belong to any group or organization.

The attack took place on Bus number 40 on Menachem Begin Road, a major thoroughfare in Tel Aviv, near the Ma'ariv Bridge. Three other people were moderately wounded, and five of the casualties were in light condition, according to Magen David Adom emergency services. A further five were suffering from shock.

The stabbing is being treated as a "terror attack," Israel Police foreign press spokesman Micky Rosenfeld wrote on Twitter.

According to a preliminary investigation, the assailant got to Tel Aviv on Wednesday morning and boarded the bus at the Old Central Bus Station, a short distance from the scene of the attack. After the bus passed two stops and more passengers got on, the attacker took out a knife and started stabbing people. Given that the perpetrator bought the knife in the West Bank, he will be brought before a military court in Ariel. As he is still in hospital with the wound to his leg, he wasn't taken to court on Wednesday. His detention will be extended by 96 hours. 

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu blamed the Palestinian Authority for the attack, saying it was a "direct result of the Palestinian Authority's venomous incitement against the Jews and their state. The same terror tries to hurt us in Paris, Brussels and everywhere," he said.

Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman, meanwhile, condemned all the Palestinian and Israeli Arab leadership, stating that those behind the attack "stand behind the Rahat riots," and Jerusalem attacks: Abu Mazen [Mahmoud Abbas], [Ismail] Haniyeh, Raed Saleh, Haneen Zoabi, Ahmed Tibi and their partners. It's all part of the same process of undermining Israel's right to exist as a Jewish state."

Habayit Hayehudi leader Economy Minister Naftali Bennett also blamed Abbas for the attack. Labor leader Isaac Herzog, meanwhile, said that Israelis don't feel safe in Israel today.

Izzat al-Risheq, a member of Hamas' political bureau, described the attack as a "heroic act."

"The attack carried out this morning is a bold, heroic act and a natural response to the crimes of the occupation and terrorism against the Palestinian people." 







_An Israeli police officer secures the scene after a stabbing in Tel Aviv, January 21, 2015. (Credit: AP)_

One of the serious casualties, two of the moderate casualties and three of the light casualties were evacuated to Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer. Meanwhile, two people in serious condition, two in moderate condition, and two in light condition, were evacuated to Tel Aviv's Ichilov Hospital. Two people were also being treated there for shock.

Two remain in serious-but-stable condition in Ichilov's intensive care unit. Two remain in the trauma unit in moderate condition, while the two hospitalized in light condition have been released.

Dr. Rafi Strugo, medical director of Magen David Adom services, said the wounded had "deep stab wounds and bleeding, especially in the chest, back and neck." He added that they were scattered within a radius of about 50 meters from the bus. "Those who were capable of running fled after being stabbed."

"When I got to Yitzhak Sadeh St., civilians signaled for me to stop and led me to a nearby parking lot," Magen David Adom emergency responder Yiftah Levy said.

"When I arrived, I saw a woman of about 60-years-old lying in pain on the ground, suffering from stab wounds to the chest and back - she had been on the bus. When she noticed she was injured, she ran about a kilometer before collapsing on Yitzhak Sadeh Street, where we gave her medical treatment. She was evacuated to Tel Hashomer in moderate-but-stable condition."

The Israel Prison Service officer who stopped the assailant was in the area by chance, on the way to a nearby court. "We were on an escort mission to [a nearby] courthouse and identified a large gathering of people crying out for help on Ma'ariv Bridge," Benny Botroshveli of the Israel Prison Services' Nachson Unit said.

When they realized it was a terror attack, he said, "Me and my team of three others identified the terrorist and chased after him. The terrorist collapsed after we shot at his legs. We then shackled him and awaited the arrival of police officers."

After the end of the Gaza war in summer 2014, Israel saw heightened tensions and clashes in Jerusalem, with a series of lone-wolf terror attacks against Israelis in East Jerusalem and the West Bank, including an attack on a synagogue in Har Nof, in which five people were killed.

Two weeks ago, a young Jewish man in Jerusalem was stabbed in the back with a screwdriver, apparently by a Arab man who fled the scene.

In December 2014, the Shin Bet security service announced that they arrested a Palestinian woman who was allegedly planning to commit a suicide attack in Tel Aviv using a belt fitted with explosives.

The month prior, an Israel Defense Forces soldier was stabbed and killed in a terror attack near the Haganah train station in south Tel Aviv.

12 Israelis wounded in stabbing attack on Tel Aviv bus - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Falcon29

@Alienoz_TR 

Not related to Syria.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558009982084743168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557997282428469248
Ayn al Arab/Kobane (Latest Photo)








Falcon29 said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> Not related to Syria.



Israel is part of this war.


----------



## Falcon29

@Alienoz_TR 

But avenge attack isn't related to Syria. The motive was related to Israeli attacks on Gaza. Nobody from outside had anything to do with incident.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558011173115686912


----------



## Syrian Lion

Akrama neighborhood have been targeted by the terrorists several times

Homs: Terrorist attack in Akrama kills 6 civilians


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Saudis are worried about their I$I$ soldiers getting killed and defeated... F$A = AQ = I$I$= alsaud 

US should stop Syria not ISIS: Saudi Prince

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

beast89 said:


> Resurgence of the SSNP  ,
> 
> “the party’s status has changed radically—what it was before the Syrian crisis is not what it is after.” My friend writes that as the violence began, “The SSNP started training people in Wadi Nasara, in self-defense, in using weapons, in first aid.” When the regime began organizing the National Defense Forces in various towns, “they went to the church leaders, to the local Ba’ath Party and to the SSNP.” In some areas of Syria, the SSNP fighters form merely a part of the NDF; in other areas, “they are the leaders:” “They don’t just hold guns and stand at the entrance. They are law enforcement in some of these towns. Their support and guns come from the government.”
> 
> Syria Comment » Archives Resurgence of the SSNP in Syria: An Ideological Opponent of the Regime Gets a Boost from the Conflict - Syria Comment
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544106263177461760


you reveled the secret , NDF = SSNP 

yes SSNP military is growing, and even made own missiles...

LONG LIVE SYRIA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558361071204196353
IS seized Aqarib in east of Hama, and killed 20 soldiers from Assad Forces.


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> you reveled the secret , NDF = SSNP
> 
> yes SSNP military is growing, and even made own missiles...
> 
> LONG LIVE SYRIA!


They look very dangerous. ....


----------



## beast89

atatwolf said:


> They look very dangerous. ....



this is a heroic malitia, especially during the lebanese civil war. Now its focusing of its armed wing again. I could develop into a hezbollah-like force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

beast89 said:


> this is a heroic malitia, especially during the lebanese civil war. Now its focusing of its armed wing again. I could develop into a hezbollah-like force.


Most of them are already dead. Their time is over in Syria and in the rest of the region.


----------



## Falcon29

Zahran Aloush: Rockets will rain on Damascus Sunday 

..........

Saying it's avenge of barrel bombings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Zahran Aloush: Rockets will rain on Damascus Sunday
> 
> ..........
> 
> Saying it's avenge of barrel bombings



'Avenge'? They have shot dozens of rockets to Damascus in past few days killing and injuring many people, now that SAA dropped barrel bombs (which also resulted in loss of life from both civilians and IF stooges), they want to 'avenge' by raining rockets on civilians again? SAA should bomb the $hit out of Duma, which has turned in to a hornet's nest for years.

Aloush gang have also opened fire on FSA factions that wanted to talk to government on a peace deal in Eastern ghouta and also killing few protesters who are fed up with their presence in Eastern Ghouta, turning it into a Mafia zone.
Hundreds of civilians are exiting Eastern ghouta and going to gov held areas in Damascus.

Aloush is getting desperate more and more. Hope to see a barrel bomb 'accidentally' falling on one of his meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine 

In the end nobody gains anything out of this. And we shouldn't want any city bombed. Neccassary players in region need to resolve this. We all have to admit this is a terrible tragedy that didn't have to play out this way. I don't support opposition and neither do I support Assad. I think his regime is embarrassment for resistance axis. 

Question is when will all sides find it time to for at least cease fire? Why all this carelessness?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> 'Avenge'? They have shot dozens of rockets to Damascus in past few days killing and injuring many people, now that SAA dropped barrel bombs (which also resulted in loss of life from both civilians and IF stooges), they want to 'avenge' by raining rockets on civilians again? SAA should bomb the $hit out of Duma, which has turned in to a hornet's nest for years.
> 
> Aloush gang have also opened fire on FSA factions that wanted to talk to government on a peace deal in Eastern ghouta and also killing few protesters who are fed up with their presence in Eastern Ghouta, turning it into a Mafia zone.
> Hundreds of civilians are exiting Eastern ghouta and going to gov held areas in Damascus.
> 
> Aloush is getting desperate more and more. Hope to see a barrel bomb 'accidentally' falling on one of his meetings.


It's funny because I'm pretty sure he is referring to this:





Their new AA missiles. Called "Arrow of Islam."
Waiting for some new shoot downs. They look basic, but good enough to shoot down old MiG's. Hopefully they actually work, but Jaysh Al-Islam is known to have gotten advanced weaponry working, and they're making their own.

Note: These might not be their new AA missiles, but judging from the name, they probably are. They definitely have made new AA, as they announced earlier. Not sure if these are it.




Doesn't look guided from the launch. I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny because I'm pretty sure he is referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new AA missiles. Called "Arrow of Islam."
> Waiting for some new shoot downs. They look basic, but good enough to shoot down old MiG's. Hopefully they actually work, but Jaysh Al-Islam is known to have gotten advanced weaponry working, and they're making their own.
> 
> Note: These might not be their new AA missiles, but judging from the name, they probably are. They definitely have made new AA, as they announced earlier. Not sure if these are it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look guided from the launch. I could be wrong.



Are you sure they're AA systems? Are these their own engineers making ?


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> I don't support opposition and neither do I support Assad. I think his regime is embarrassment for resistance axis.



what a contradictory bunch of statements. 



Dr.Thrax said:


>



that looks like an american military style truck.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Are you sure they're AA systems? Are these their own engineers making ?


My bad, in my rush to make it to Friday prayers, I misread. Those are not AA missiles, don't know where I got that from. Nor are they making any. I'm sad now. 



jamahir said:


> what a contradictory bunch of statements.
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like an american military style truck.


lol, That's a Ural. You're less educated than I thought.

Rebels destroy a T-55 in Handarat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

theyre unguided ground rockets


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, That's a Ural. You're less educated than I thought.



(a). similar looking vehicles from side, (b). simple mistake by someone as unaware of military vehicles as me, (c). and it is my duty to suspect everything that fsa claims.

1. ural...







2. american m35a2...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> theyre unguided ground rockets


I understand that, corrected myself.


jamahir said:


> (a). similar looking vehicles from side, (b). simple mistake by someone as unaware of military vehicles as me, (c). and it is my duty to suspect everything that fsa claims.
> 
> 1. ural...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. american m35a2...


a.) Barely b.) Then don't make assumptions c.) But you never deny anything Assad sources say....


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> theyre unguided ground rockets



Ground? You mean grad? Looks like modified grad or thinned out/extended katushya


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> Zahran Aloush: Rockets will rain on Damascus Sunday
> 
> ..........
> 
> Saying it's avenge of barrel bombings


He needs to be killed asap terrorists like him don't deserve to waste our oxygen... Thanks God SAA evacuated over 2000 people from douma, he would have killed or caused their death



Falcon29 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> In the end nobody gains anything out of this. And we shouldn't want any city bombed. Neccassary players in region need to resolve this. We all have to admit this is a terrible tragedy that didn't have to play out this way. I don't support opposition and neither do I support Assad. I think his regime is embarrassment for resistance axis.
> 
> Question is when will all sides find it time to for at least cease fire? Why all this carelessness?


Traitors like you are embarrassment, let the American f$a terrorists help you tomorrow...



atatwolf said:


> They look very dangerous. ....


You are ignorant... They have already liberated cities and towns from the terrorists...


----------



## DizuJ

*Syrian government air strikes have killed 32 civilians – including six children – and injured many others in a massacre in a suburb of the capital Damascus, activists have said.*

The onslaught occurred after Friday prayers in the suburb of Hammourieh in the rebel-held Eastern Ghouta area.

"The number of people killed in a massacre committed by the regime's warplanes against the village of Hammourieh, in the Eastern Ghouta area, has risen to 32, including six children," said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

"The toll may continue to rise, as there are several critically injured people."

The Eastern Ghouta area has been under an army siege for over a year – leaving tens of thousands of civilians short of food and medical supplies.

Some 220,000 have been killed since the rebel uprising against the Assad regime began in 2011.


Syria: 32 killed including 6 children in air strike on rebel-held Eastern Ghouta
BBC News - Syria conflict: Air strike on Damascus suburb 'kills dozens'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> In the end nobody gains anything out of this. And we shouldn't want any city bombed. Neccassary players in region need to resolve this. We all have to admit this is a terrible tragedy that didn't have to play out this way. I don't support opposition and neither do I support Assad. I think his regime is embarrassment for resistance axis.
> 
> Question is when will all sides find it time to for at least cease fire? Why all this carelessness?


Except, we tried local ceasefires hundreds of times, Assad violates them. Example: the Recent ceasefire in Waer, Homs, which was almost immediately violated by Assad forces.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Except, we tried local ceasefires hundreds of times, Assad violates them. Example: the Recent ceasefire in Waer, Homs, which was almost immediately violated by Assad forces.


Lol who refused Aleppo freeze deal? It was you terrorists... You terrorists want more bloodshed and destruction, you use people as part of the terrorists agenda to manipulate the world... If you truly care about syrian lives the so called freedom fighters would protect it not kill it by using people as shields, those cowards fighting inside the cities if they were really Syrians they would have made sure the cities stay out of this mess and fought in the desert, mountains, forests... Aways from people.. Coward terrorists


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol who refused Aleppo freeze deal? It was you terrorists... You terrorists want more bloodshed and destruction, you use people as part of the terrorists agenda to manipulate the world... If you truly care about syrian lives the so called freedom fighters would protect it not kill it by using people as shields, those cowards fighting inside the cities if they were really Syrians they would have made sure the cities stay out of this mess and fought in the desert, mountains, forests... Aways from people.. Coward terrorists


So we are going to make a ceasefire for only a couple of hours only to have it violated by you? No thanks.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So we are going to make a ceasefire for only a couple of hours only to have it violated by you? No thanks.


When was a deal visited by the government... I suggest you look at homs deals and other ones in Damascus countryside, it's been two years.... 
Yeah then hide among people and get them killed and cry about it when they are killed because of you terrorists using them as shields


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> When was a deal visited by the government... I suggest you look at homs deals and other ones in Damascus countryside, it's been two years....
> Yeah then hide among people and get them killed and cry about it when they are killed because of you terrorists using them as shields


lol, Same excuses the israelis use.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, Same excuses the israelis use.


Lol good thats western democracy....

@Nihonjin1051 you may think that you know the region very well, but you don't at all... The west have killed Christians in Iraq and Syria.. Christians in Syria are fleeing the country thanks to the wests "moderate" rebels aka terrorists... And now you come and tell me Alasad must step down?! Who are you to decide what Syrians want? Do you have Syrian passport? You have no right to be anti syrian people as Syrians have done you or your people no harm... You need to wake up my friend....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol good thats western democracy....


It's funny because Israel is one of the farthest things from democracy. Yet here is the "resistance" axis claiming their a democracy.



Syrian Lion said:


> @Nihonjin1051 you may think that you know the region very well, but you don't at all... The west have killed Christians in Iraq and Syria.. Christians in Syria are fleeing the country thanks to the wests "moderate" rebels aka terrorists... And now you come and tell me Alasad must step down?! Who are you to decide what Syrians want? Do you have Syrian passport? You have no right to be anti syrian people as Syrians have done you or your people no harm... You need to wake up my friend....


lol.
Assad protects Christians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny because Israel is one of the farthest things from democracy. Yet here is the "resistance" axis claiming their a democracy.


No your allies USA your own trainers claim they are Democratic Hahaha and now you want to go against your masters? Oh man and they are training you now...


@Dr.Thrax this must drive you crazy Hahaha

*Decree on including Christian theology specialization in curriculum coordination*
Decree on including Christian theology specialization in curriculum coordination | Syrian Arab News Agency[/QUOTE]



Syrian Lion said:


> No your allies USA your own trainers claim they are Democratic Hahaha and now you want to go against your masters? Oh man and they are training you now..
> 
> 
> @Dr.Thrax[/USER


[/QUOTE]
Lol that priest in the video that you posted it says it is dedicated to is a priest who was kidnapped by your terrorists, you have also have kidnapped two bishops and killed many more and destroyed and burnt Christians churches and much more
@Nihonjin1051 look at your beloved freedom fighter here ask him if he wants sharia law or not.. Shame on you.. But it is known, there are a lot Judas today...


----------



## Aepsilons

Syrian Lion said:


> @Nihonjin1051 you may think that you know the region very well, but you don't at all... The west have killed Christians in Iraq and Syria.. Christians in Syria are fleeing the country thanks to the wests "moderate" rebels aka terrorists... And now you come and tell me Alasad must step down?! Who are you to decide what Syrians want? Do you have Syrian passport? You have no right to be anti syrian people as Syrians have done you or your people no harm... You need to wake up my friend....




My Brother In Christ Jesus, 

I am in no ways claiming to know more than you or did i ever say that I know a lot about the Middle East. What I am saying, is that bloodshed is bloodshed. I do not support these rebels , i even refer to Al Nusra, FSA, ISIL all of them --- they are all terrorists. I do not support every single policy of the West. When I do hear and read reports of how Syrian Government killing people -- and watching these reports of children killed by cross fire, churches and mosques destroyed, its too much to bear. I know that what you say has truth in it, i am sure you have experienced things that many of us haev not experienced, seen things that have not seen. This is just my view -- these rebels have to be defeated. At the same time, a government that will represent all constituents in Syria should be elected. For the Christians, for the Shi'a , the Sunni, the Druze, for the Jews whatever minorities there are there. 

Syria, to me, is a Holy Land. It is the land where the Apostles, the Blessed St. Timothy, St. Peter, St. Paul, and all other Blessed Apostles of our Lord Christ -- have walked and preached to the gentiles. There are places in Syria, in Iraq, in Lebanon that I want to visit. And trust me, hearing and reading what is going on to fellow Christians, specially those woh belong to Christian Orthodoxy, Coptic Orthodoxy --- it is very painful. I hear all about it when I go to church as our Priest talks abuot it, even inviting a Syrian Christian to speak about what is happening there . 

If i have said anything in discussion with you here --- that may have offended you, then i take responsiblity if i may have maligned you. Just know that my prayers go to God for protection of our brothers and sisters there. I hope that there will be peace. I pray you stay safe over there, your family and friends --- from the crown of your the head to soles of the feet are protected. 


Peace Be Unto You!


A Brother In Christ Jesus ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nihonjin1051 said:


> My Brother In Christ Jesus,
> 
> I am in no ways claiming to know more than you or did i ever say that I know a lot about the Middle East. What I am saying, is that bloodshed is bloodshed. I do not support these rebels , i even refer to Al Nusra, FSA, ISIL all of them --- they are all terrorists. I do not support every single policy of the West. When I do hear and read reports of how Syrian Government killing people -- and watching these reports of children killed by cross fire, churches and mosques destroyed, its too much to bear. I know that what you say has truth in it, i am sure you have experienced things that many of us haev not experienced, seen things that have not seen. This is just my view -- these rebels have to be defeated. At the same time, a government that will represent all constituents in Syria should be elected. For the Christians, for the Shi'a , the Sunni, the Druze, for the Jews whatever minorities there are there.
> 
> Syria, to me, is a Holy Land. It is the land where the Apostles, the Blessed St. Timothy, St. Peter, St. Paul, and all other Blessed Apostles of our Lord Christ -- have walked and preached to the gentiles. There are places in Syria, in Iraq, in Lebanon that I want to visit. And trust me, hearing and reading what is going on to fellow Christians, specially those woh belong to Christian Orthodoxy, Coptic Orthodoxy --- it is very painful. I hear all about it when I go to church as our Priest talks abuot it, even inviting a Syrian Christian to speak about what is happening there .
> 
> If i have said anything in discussion with you here --- that may have offended you, then i take responsiblity if i may have maligned you. Just know that my prayers go to God for protection of our brothers and sisters there. I hope that there will be peace. I pray you stay safe over there, your family and friends --- from the crown of your the head to soles of the feet are protected.
> 
> 
> Peace Be Unto You!
> 
> 
> A Brother In Christ Jesus ,


Just a question, what makes you believe we are terrorists? What have we done to terrorize people other than the regime and it's affiliates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Dr.Thrax said:


> Just a question, what makes you believe we are terrorists? What have we done to terrorize people other than the regime and it's affiliates?



Al Nusra, ISIS, ISIL, --- these are terrorist organizations. I have friends in my church who had family in Syria (Christian Orthodox) whose villages were destroyed by ISIS. Their church were desecrated, and murdered priests there.....

The things news media in the west does not report.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Al Nusra, ISIS, ISIL, --- these are terrorist organizations. I have friends in my church who had family in Syria (Christian Orthodox) whose villages were destroyed by ISIS. Their church were desecrated, and murdered priests there.....
> 
> The things news media in the west does not report.


Yes, but the FSA and Levantine Front both fight ISIS, and they'll fight Nusra once we get rid of Assad. Why call us terrorists too?

Also, both factions have guarded Churches if the priests requested so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, but the FSA and Levantine Front both fight ISIS, and they'll fight Nusra once we get rid of Assad. Why call us terrorists too?



There are no innocent hands here. There have been over 300,000 who have been killed in Syria. Either their deaths came by bullets of Rebels, or by Government soldiers, this is a genocide, of catastrophic level. There are over 3 million refugees in Turkey, over 600,000 in Jordan. And those are who were able to escape.

What has to happen is a UN brokered peace accord. These "rebels" have to put down their weapons, as with Government Forces. The test will be in finding a way to bring back the millions who have been scattered, to rebuild the towns, communities, to restore power, water, food, to restore health care , specially those who are at risk for disease.

_There is no justification for "Killing and Dying for God"_. My God is not the author of confusion, confusion comes from the Father of Lies, the Devil Satan, May God Rebuke him !

Like what members who follow ISIS...! They are being misled. May God have mercy on their souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Nihonjin1051 said:


> My Brother In Christ Jesus,
> 
> I am in no ways claiming to know more than you or did i ever say that I know a lot about the Middle East. What I am saying, is that bloodshed is bloodshed. I do not support these rebels , i even refer to Al Nusra, FSA, ISIL all of them --- they are all terrorists. I do not support every single policy of the West. When I do hear and read reports of how Syrian Government killing people -- and watching these reports of children killed by cross fire, churches and mosques destroyed, its too much to bear. I know that what you say has truth in it, i am sure you have experienced things that many of us haev not experienced, seen things that have not seen. This is just my view -- these rebels have to be defeated. At the same time, a government that will represent all constituents in Syria should be elected. For the Christians, for the Shi'a , the Sunni, the Druze, for the Jews whatever minorities there are there.
> 
> Syria, to me, is a Holy Land. It is the land where the Apostles, the Blessed St. Timothy, St. Peter, St. Paul, and all other Blessed Apostles of our Lord Christ -- have walked and preached to the gentiles. There are places in Syria, in Iraq, in Lebanon that I want to visit. And trust me, hearing and reading what is going on to fellow Christians, specially those woh belong to Christian Orthodoxy, Coptic Orthodoxy --- it is very painful. I hear all about it when I go to church as our Priest talks abuot it, even inviting a Syrian Christian to speak about what is happening there .
> 
> If i have said anything in discussion with you here --- that may have offended you, then i take responsiblity if i may have maligned you. Just know that my prayers go to God for protection of our brothers and sisters there. I hope that there will be peace. I pray you stay safe over there, your family and friends --- from the crown of your the head to soles of the feet are protected.
> 
> 
> Peace Be Unto You!
> 
> 
> A Brother In Christ Jesus ,


Brother, yes I know I have come strong on you, that is because it makes me sad when people like you are supporting the wrong side... yes no one is innocent in this war, however you are making a big mistake when claiming that the government kills people as it is just doing it for fun, the government in no way intends to kill people, unlike F$A terrorists and their allies who do it on purpose for sectarian reasons and for manipulation and propaganda... and you keep repeating that there must be a government that represents all, and my friend this is what we have here, Syrians voted and spoke, for now Alasad is the best leader to lead this country in this war against international terrorism... you're insulting me and Syrians when you're speaking against our choice, all we ask for the world is to respect us, or better, to leave us alone... all this mess in Syria is because of foreign interference... like I said before, if those so called "freedom" fighters care about Syria and Syrians, they would have stayed away from cities and not used people as human shields... trust me if Syrians wanted Alasad gone, he wouldn't last a minute.. that is something the whole world refuses to acknowledged, that Alasad is still in office because of Syrian people want him to stay.... 

and I apologize for offending you, I didn't mean it to be like that, I tried to make a point and I phrased it wrong when I doubted your faith...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

in response to deash when they promised to wave a huge islamic flag after they would take over it


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny because I'm pretty sure he is referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new AA missiles. Called "Arrow of Islam."


This pic is from 2013 and its not AA quite obviously. Just DIY Qassam style trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Al Nusra, ISIS, ISIL, --- these are terrorist organizations. I have friends in my church who had family in Syria (Christian Orthodox) whose villages were destroyed by ISIS. Their church were desecrated, and murdered priests there.....
> 
> The things news media in the west does not report.



Yeah and FSA is the leader in the fight against ISIS. Or did you also fall victim to the "All who oppose Assad is ISIS" propaganda?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Yeah and FSA is the leader in the fight against ISIS. Or did you also fall victim to the "All who oppose Assad is ISIS" propaganda?


Can you name the fronts in which 'FSA' is leading fights against Daesh now?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nihonjin1051 said:


> There are no innocent hands here. There have been over 300,000 who have been killed in Syria. Either their deaths came by bullets of Rebels, or by Government soldiers, this is a genocide, of catastrophic level. There are over 3 million refugees in Turkey, over 600,000 in Jordan. And those are who were able to escape.
> 
> What has to happen is a UN brokered peace accord. These "rebels" have to put down their weapons, as with Government Forces. The test will be in finding a way to bring back the millions who have been scattered, to rebuild the towns, communities, to restore power, water, food, to restore health care , specially those who are at risk for disease.
> 
> _There is no justification for "Killing and Dying for God"_. My God is not the author of confusion, confusion comes from the Father of Lies, the Devil Satan, May God Rebuke him !
> 
> Like what members who follow ISIS...! They are being misled. May God have mercy on their souls.


A peace deal won't happen, if we allow the elements of the genocidal regime to stay in power nothing in Syria will change. Nothing.



500 said:


> This pic is from 2013 and its not AA quite obviously. Just DIY Qassam style trash.


I know, I corrected myself. But these will be the missiles attacking Damascus. Again, I misread because I was in a hurry.



Serpentine said:


> Can you name the fronts in which 'FSA' is leading fights against Daesh now?


Northern Aleppo. Daesh constantly attacks Marea, especially when the rebels are attacking Nubl and Zahraa/Handarat and Sayfat.
In Northern Hama province, rebels and ISIS are both closing in on the regime-held road to Aleppo, whoever holds that holds a road that leads directly to both Aleppo and Raqqa, very strategic. Hopefully the rebels get it.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Northern Aleppo. Daesh constantly attacks Marea, especially when the rebels are attacking Nubl and Zahraa/Handarat and Sayfat.
> In Northern Hama province, rebels and ISIS are both closing in on the regime-held road to Aleppo, whoever holds that holds a road that leads directly to both Aleppo and Raqqa, very strategic. Hopefully the rebels get it.



Wrong. Marea front has been silent for weeks and all IS attacks on area are too small to consider. As for northern Hama, no, there is no fight between 'rebels' and IS at all. Just because you say they are closing in, doesn't mean they are fighting.

All these 'FSA' fighting IS is nothing but pure bs, except very limited clashes and only* after* IS attacks their positions, otherwise they'll never go for IS first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Wrong. Marea front has been silent for weeks and all IS attacks on area are too small to consider. As for northern Hama, no, there is no fight between 'rebels' and IS at all. Just because you say they are closing in, doesn't mean they are fighting.
> 
> All these 'FSA' fighting IS is nothing but pure bs, except very limited clashes and only* after* IS attacks their positions, otherwise they'll never go for IS first.


Until July IS was not attacking Assadists at all, only the rebels and Kurds. Then IS started attacking the Assadists and US immediately intervened to save Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Until July IS was not attacking Assadists at all, only the rebels and Kurds. Then IS started attacking the Assadists and US immediately intervened to save Assad.



What a bunch of bs.

Before that, IS was busy kicking Nusra from Deir al Zoor province because of Mafia war that Nusrats started. IS massacred Nus-rats and after that, started attacking SAA.

Now name the battles in which 'moderate' forces attacked IS forces first.
I asked it before, but it seems no one wants to answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> What a bunch of bs.
> 
> Before that, IS was busy kicking Nusra from Deir al Zoor province because of Mafia war that Nusrats started. IS massacred Nus-rats and after that, started attacking SAA.


So u confirm what I just said. You also admitted that IS played in favor of Assad until july.



> Now name the battles in which 'moderate' forces attacked IS forces first.
> I asked it before, but it seems no one wants to answer.


In Ghouta IF kicked IS for example. But you should remember that rebels under rain of barrel bombs, Vulcan rockets and Uragans and are attacked by joined force of Assad, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias. So they are not exactly in position to open second front. Once they finish Assad they will cleanse IS. 

Loyalists also avoided clash with IS until IS itself started attacking them.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So u confirm what I just said. You also admitted that IS played in favor of Assad until july.


I admitted nothing. IS was already fighting against Assad before that.
Proof: Battle of Mennegh Air base which IS also brags about regularly, included in their video called 'Flames of War'. Back then, they were 'brothers' with AlNusra and rebels, but just like drug cartels, they started fighting each other for land and money. So what you said is a lie, which is common among Nusra/IS sympathizers, not to forget Israeli regime propagandists.


500 said:


> In Ghouta IF kicked IS for example. But you should remember that rebels under rain of barrel bombs, Vulcan rockets and Uragans and are attacked by joined force of Assad, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias. So they are not exactly in position to open second front. Once they finish Assad they will cleanse IS.
> 
> Loyalists also avoided clash with IS until IS itself started attacking them.



I just refuted the huge hoax that 'rebels are fighting IS' which is BS. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> I admitted nothing. IS was already fighting against Assad before that.
> Proof: Battle of Mennegh Air base which IS also brags about regularly, included in their video called 'Flames of War'. Back then, they were 'brothers' with AlNusra and rebels, but just like drug cartels, they started fighting each other for land and money. So what you said is a lie, which is common among Nusra/IS sympathizers, not to forget Israeli regime propagandists.
> 
> 
> I just refuted the huge hoax that 'rebels are fighting IS' which is BS. That's it.



You refuted nothing, FSA sent a contingent to Ayn Al-Arab from Aleppo to fight IS which the regime took the opportunity of and did their failed offensive, FSA is fighting Asshead and IS on two fronts in Aleppo at the same time, in Northern Hama FSA repelled an IS offensive which again the regime tried to use to their advantage but failed. 

Rebels are leading the fight against IS, and they are fighting both the terrorist regime and IS in two fronts simultaneously. These are facts that even my 2 year old niece can put together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> You refuted nothing, FSA sent a contingent to Ayn Al-Arab from Aleppo to fight IS which the regime took the opportunity of and did their failed offensive, FSA is fighting Asshead and IS on two fronts in Aleppo at the same time, in Northern Hama FSA repelled an IS offensive which again the regime tried to use to their advantage but failed.
> 
> Rebels are leading the fight against IS, and they are fighting both the terrorist regime and IS in two fronts simultaneously. These are facts that even my 2 year old niece can put together.


Those are not facts but lies... F$a is not different from nusra or i$i$ just names, they have the same ideologies, and if there were clashes among i$i$ and f$a terrorists it's not due to ideological beliefs but just a mafia style war to control land and take over weapons... Nusra and f$a are fighting together and many battles i$i$ were their ally... 

People like you just want to show that f$a are clean while f$a are selling weapons to i$i$ and works with alqaeda

Google fsa pledges allegiance to isis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I admitted nothing.


U admitted that IS plays in Assad's hands.



> IS was already fighting against Assad before that.
> Proof: Battle of Mennegh Air base which IS also brags about regularly, included in their video called 'Flames of War'. Back then, they were 'brothers' with AlNusra and rebels, but just like drug cartels, they started fighting each other for land and money. So what you said is a lie, which is common among Nusra/IS sympathizers, not to forget Israeli regime propagandists.


LOL, IS bragging is now a proof? In Menagh air base fought JAM. JAM was part of IS only for short time.



> I just refuted the huge hoax that 'rebels are fighting IS' which is BS. That's it.


You admitted that until july IS was fighting rebels. I remember how iranians here were cheering to IS slaughtering rebels. And I also brought example where rebels attack IS first too.

And now US is doing most of the job against IS saving Assads as.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> Until July IS was not attacking Assadists at all, only the rebels and Kurds. Then IS started attacking the Assadists and US immediately intervened to save Assad.


You are right. Until June ISIS zombies killed 5641 rebels most of whom were moderate. 56% of Daesh battles were against Syrian Rebels (composed of all extremism-to-moderate spectrum). 29% against Kurds. 12% against Regime Forces. Lol I don't think United States intervened to save genocidal Assad regime but to prevent a terrorist safe haven in the fertile crescent.












"They both recognize there's a mutual benefit in crushing other groups"

Syria, ISIS Have Been 'Ignoring' Each Other on Battlefield, Data Suggests - NBC News


Activists: 7,000 killed in Syrian rebel infighting
Rebel-on-rebel violence kills 7,000 in Syria - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Activists: 7,000 killed in Syrian rebel infighting
> Rebel-on-rebel violence kills 7,000 in Syria - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz


There you have it, rebels vs rebels, isis = f$a, different name but same ideology 


And the Syrian army played it smart, it let those terrorists finish each other off and then moved in... Only idiots believe that isis are working with Syrian government, they have killed and beheaded Syrian soldiers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> There you have it, rebels vs rebels, isis = f$a, different name but same ideology
> 
> 
> And the Syrian army played it smart, it let those terrorists finish each other off and then moved in... Only idiots believe that isis are working with Syrian government, they have killed and beheaded Syrian soldiers...


So, your only refutation to my argument, is that you think both Daesh and FSA were called "REBELS", thus they are not different but alike?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> So, your only refutation to my argument, is that you think both Daesh and FSA were called "REBELS", thus they are not different but alike?


Like I said before, they are not different only their names... They have the same ideologies... And you can't hide the fact that f$a and i$i$ work together, selling weapons and hostages and etc... F$a have fought together with i$i$ before and the war started over control of land and taking over loot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Asshead's forces got a heavy pounding today at Damascus. He won't hold on very long if he looses Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak-Americanos

we need pictures and videos and less talking. I hope this war is over soon with Asshaads beheading but I would appreciate if there are any links for the action in the ground. thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> we need pictures and videos and less talking. I hope this war is over soon with Asshaads beheading but I would appreciate if there are any links for the action in the ground. thank you.



Assad staying in power has become more likely with the years


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I heard somebody wanted action:
Dara'a Countryside: The Free Syrian Army hits Assad forces' gathering with a variety of weapons 1-23-2015 Parts 1-4
















Shelling with Barrel Bombs on the Tall Salmo village near of the Abu-Duhur Airport




Levant Front || Destruction of a Gvozdika near Sayfat Village




Al-Muthanna Islamic Movement - Destruction of a Shilka with a heat-seeking missile (ATGM) in the "Fiery Battalion" (regime battalion?)
‫حركة المثنى الإسلامية - تدمير عربة شيلكا بصاروخ حراري في كتيبة النيران‬‎ - YouTube
Al-Muthanna Islamic Movement - Destruction of a tank in the farms near the "Fiery Battalion" (regime battalion?) with a Malyutka Missile.
‫حركة المثنى الإسلامية - تدمير دبابة في المزارع المحيطة بكتيبة النيران بصاروخ مالوتكا‬‎ - YouTube
Division 69 Special Forces/Liberators of Inkhil Brigade/Hitting regime strongholds with 130mm artillery.
‫الفرقة 69 قوات خاصة/لواء لحرار انخل/دك معاقل النظام بمدفع عيار 130‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

loled hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

500 said:


> loled hard



 This is sooo rehearsed. That chick holding her hands together with a sniper girl laying right next to her to give some advise is charming to so the least. .



1000 said:


> Assad staying in power has become more likely with the years



Assad doesn't even control his forces on the ground. The war is run by Iranians and Hizb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> There you have it, rebels vs rebels, isis = f$a, different name but same ideology
> 
> 
> And the Syrian army played it smart, it let those terrorists finish each other off and then moved in... O*nly idiots believe that isis are working with Syrian government, they have killed and beheaded Syrian soldiers*...



Only idiots thinks ISIS are working with FSA, they have killed and beheaded FSA soldiers... See your very same logic is against you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bad boy 8

atatwolf said:


> Asshead's forces got a heavy pounding today at Damascus. He won't hold on very long if he looses Damascus.



can you please post the details too ? not sure if the rebels can launch a serious offensive to take the city at the moment though


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG fighters seize a village in the south of Kobani for the first time for 4 months*




Reliable sources informed SOHR that YPG fighters could advance in the south of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, where they seized the village of Termak located between Mashtah Nour Plateau and Aleppo- Kobani road after violent clashes with IS militants. Thus, this is the first village that YPG fighters can seize for 4 months in the south of Kobani. YPG also could advance inside the city and take control over the Sharia School as well as Sidan Mosque. Meanwhile, the violent clashes between the two parties are still taking place on the outskirts of al- Sena’ah area. The clashes resulted in death of 10 members of IS, their bodies are with YPG, and 2 YPG fighters.


With this advance in the city of Kobani IS presence has receded into the outskirts of al- Sena’ah area, the two neighborhoods of Aryan and Maqtalah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559296182430994432


----------



## 1000

Quantifier said:


> Assad doesn't even control his forces on the ground. The war is run by Iranians and Hizb.



ME conflicts have shown foreigners can't impose rule on locals, Syria shows SAA in control of large parts, it's Syrians on the SAA side that make the biggest difference not foreigners. Besides you're Kurdi, you don't like Assad you will get Sunnis who you don't like either so save me the crying.

You kurds were allied to Shi'a during their uprising against Saddam, now you play as if you're with Sunnis so save us the BS, you will betray everyone there is. Syrians want a strong Syria whoever rules it, which is your nightmare, like wise in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Syrian Jaysh Al Islam faction shells Damascus 

....

Army responds by shelling areas in Ghouta 

.......

......

Some reports that SAA 72 or 82 base taken in Daraa 

...


----------



## Serpentine

SAA/Hezbollah roasted more than 30 JaN terrorists in an ambush southeast of Damascus.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=794796593935058

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Ammad Malik said:


> can you please post the details too ? not sure if the rebels can launch a serious offensive to take the city at the moment though



Minor shelling, no offensive


----------



## Hindustani78

*Kurdish fighters fly 250ft 'flag of victory' on hill over Kobane as ISIS supply route is finally cut after four months of bloody siege in 'Syria's Stalingrad'*

*The flag marks the liberation of the strategic strong-point from ISIS*
*Kurdish forces launched operation a month ago to rid Kobane of terrorists*
*Mistenur Hill is a dominant position over Kobane and the road to Aleppo*
*Female fighter Arin Mirkan, carried out suicide attack on the hill in October*
*Morale of the Kurdish fighters is said to be at an all-time high*
By Jenny Stanton For Mailonline

Published: 20:47 GMT, 24 January 2015 | Updated: 08:13 GMT, 25 January 2015


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Huge: FSA have taken over Brigade 82 in Shiekh Miskeen completely. This makes Shiekh Miskeen under complete rebel control, and once Izzra is taken, Assad can say goodbye to Dara'a.

Bases taken over by rebels today are in green. Still some rap left to clean out on the outskirts.





Humor:




Situation in Kobane, notice the FSA helping the Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Ammad Malik said:


> can you please post the details too ? not sure if the rebels can launch a serious offensive to take the city at the moment though


Rebels fired 38 107-mm rockets at Damascus, killing 7 civilians. Pure Hamas/Hezbollah style terror with no military value whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Rebels fired 38 107-mm rockets at Damascus, killing 7 civilians. Pure *Israeli style* terror with no military value whatsoever.



Your post needed a correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Rebels fired 38 107-mm rockets at Damascus, killing 7 civilians. Pure Hamas/Hezbollah style terror with no military value whatsoever.


They were targeting regime facilities, and apparently they didn't hit. Notice how only 7 civilians were martyred, if it was terrorism like Hezbollah or the regime it would've been much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

The SSNP, founded by Antun Saada in 1932 and modeled after the Nazi and Fascist parties of Germany and Italy, is the most vicious and sinister of of all Pro-regime parties. During and after the Syrian occupation of Lebanon, if the Syrian regime use Lebanese proxies to carry out bombings and assassinations, the SSNP were most likely the culprits.

*SSNP member Sana'a Mehaidli. The first female child suicide bomber*
*



*





SSNP Fascists in Syria and Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

Dr.Thrax said:


> Huge: FSA have taken over Brigade 82 in Shiekh Miskeen completely. This makes Shiekh Miskeen under complete rebel control, and once Izzra is taken, Assad can say goodbye to Dara'a.
> 
> Bases taken over by rebels today are in green. Still some rap left to clean out on the outskirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situation in Kobane, notice the FSA helping the Kurds.



Mashallah, tide of the war is starting to turn to the rebels favour again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Another huge event: Rebels have captured a 2K12 Kub / SA-6 Gainful. They need a Fire control radar and Command vehicle to operate it, but it's still an achievement, maybe can scare off Assad's planes for a while.










They've also captured a Shilka:





Also, a very interesting Oryx article on Jaish Al-Islam, from August 2014:
Oryx Blog: Jaish al-Islam, more than just a rebel faction?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> View attachment 186383
> 
> 
> The SSNP, founded by Antun Saada in 1932 and modeled after the Nazi and Fascist parties of Germany and Italy, is the most vicious and sinister of of all Pro-regime parties. During and after the Syrian occupation of Lebanon, if the Syrian regime use Lebanese proxies to carry out bombings and assassinations, the SSNP were most likely the culprits.
> 
> *SSNP member Sana'a Mehaidli. The first female child suicide bomber*
> *
> View attachment 186384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSNP Fascists in Syria and Lebanon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186693


Anything against zionism is nazi according to you terrorists lover.... SSNP was one of the parties that was fighting Israeli invasion in Lebanon... And you're bs, sana'a killed israelis soldiers not kids you terrorists lover, her legacy still love on today... Notice how only Israeli and terrorists lovers believed you... They are ignorant or just racist and against unity Syrian unity...



Syrian Lion said:


> Anything against zionism is nazi according to you terrorists lover.... SSNP was one of the parties that was fighting Israeli invasion in Lebanon... And you're bs, sana'a killed israelis soldiers not kids you terrorists lover, her legacy still love on today... Notice how only Israeli and terrorists lovers believed you... They are ignorant or just racist and against unity Syrian unity...


To show how your an idiot, you said SSNP is pro regime Hahaha, you don't know crap... Maybe pro regime now because the regime follows us and needs us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS controls Ayn al-Arab to Aleppo road, contrary to Kurdish claims.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Your post needed a correction.


What u are babbling? Unlike Hamas, Hezbollah and Assad, Israel does not fire unguided rockets at civilian neighborhoods


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> What u are babbling? Unlike Hamas, Hezbollah and Assad, *Israel does not fire unguided rockets at civilian neighborhoods*



Correct, Israel intentionally fire guided rockets at civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Only idiots thinks ISIS are working with FSA, they have killed and beheaded FSA soldiers... See your very same logic is against you.


see all you have to do is you google, search FSA pledges to ISIS, how how hard is that... you have F$A terrorists selling western weapons to I$I$, even the west media admits...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Anything against zionism is nazi according to you terrorists lover.... SSNP was one of the parties that was fighting Israeli invasion in Lebanon... And you're bs, sana'a killed israelis soldiers not kids you terrorists lover, her legacy still love on today... Notice how only Israeli and terrorists lovers believed you... They are ignorant or just racist and against unity Syrian unity...
> 
> 
> To show how your an idiot, you said SSNP is pro regime Hahaha, you don't know crap... Maybe pro regime now because the regime follows us and needs us




So you ARE SSNP, oh this explains a lot about you actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> So you ARE SSNP, oh this explains a lot about you actually.


this conflict showed us a lot, Pan-Arabism is dead because of gcc puppets, look at how "Arabs" stabbed us in the back... now it is all about Syria, thus I agree with SSNP ideas of united Syria, and war against zioinism and imperialism


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> So you ARE SSNP, oh this explains a lot about you actually.



Why, you barely know about that group. It might be too extreme in your eyes as of today but most parties back in that time were extremely nationalistic, look at the Arab republics, and both ba'ath Iraq & Syria


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> this conflict showed us a lot, Pan-Arabism is dead because of gcc puppets, look at how "Arabs" stabbed us in the back... now it is all about Syria, thus I agree with SSNP ideas of united Syria, and war against zioinism and imperialism




Stabbed you in the back? You mean didn't support Assad's genocide? What traitors we are that we disagreed with the regime murdering thousands of people. We might have lashed out against Assad, but we are with the Syrian people. And this is one thing that I support my country in all the way. 

Now go back to being part of an organization based on terrorism and assassinations and murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Stabbed you in the back? You mean didn't support Assad's genocide? What traitors we are that we disagreed with the regime murdering thousands of people. We might have lashed out against Assad, but we are with the Syrian people. And this is one thing that I support my country in all the way.
> 
> Now go back to being part of an organization based on terrorism and assassinations and murder.


oh calling for western invasion and killing Syrians is called support? this genocide is all because of gcc puppets support to terrorism..
now you go back to being part of organizations that kill people and terrorize them, what is your style? booby trapped car , or beheading?



1000 said:


> Why, you barely know about that group. It might be too extreme in your eyes as of today but most parties back in that time were extremely nationalistic, look at the Arab republics, and both ba'ath Iraq & Syria


they don't know crap, all the know that SSNP is against Israel, thus they have to be against SSNP... it is against their masters in Tel Aviv...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> oh calling for western invasion and killing Syrians is called support? this genocide is all because of gcc puppets support to terrorism..
> now you go back to being part of organizations that kill people and terrorize them, what is your style? booby trapped car , or beheading?
> 
> 
> they don't know crap, all the know that SSNP is against Israel, thus they have to be against SSNP... it is against their masters in Tel Aviv...


So b/c gcc "support terrorism" Assad commits genocide?
K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So b/c gcc "support terrorism" Assad commits genocide?
> K


no, the gcc supported terrorism is committing this genocide, notice how there was no killing before, it wasn't until the west and their puppets started supporting those terrorists the bloodshed began in Syria..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> no, the gcc supported terrorism is committing this genocide, notice how there was no killing before, it wasn't until the west and their puppets started supporting those terrorists the bloodshed began in Syria..


No killing before?
I guess my uncle killed by Hafez's mukhabarat for speaking out against the regime was just a "fake statistic," right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Syrian Lion said:


> no, the gcc supported terrorism is committing this genocide, notice how there was no killing before, it wasn't until the west and their puppets started supporting those terrorists the bloodshed began in Syria..



The bloodshed began when ur soldiers were firing at civilians. (and i'm not talking about the torture etc.)
This is western propaganda sure.
This is a mossad/cia plot etc. Bashar is an angel Mashallah. (and what to say about his dad !)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> No killing before?
> I guess my uncle killed by Hafez's mukhabarat for speaking out against the regime was just a "fake statistic," right?


Hafez is dead... most of my relatives were jailed by Hafez... but that doesn't mean I betray my country because of Hafez.. if you have problem with Hafez he is dead, and it doesn't mean you get to call the west to invade Syria and etc...

you're a traitor, you don't care about Syria all you care about is Hafez and individuals...



Gabriel92 said:


> The bloodshed began when ur soldiers were firing at civilians. (and i'm not talking about the torture etc.)
> This is western propaganda sure.
> This is a mossad/cia plot etc. Bashar is an angel Mashallah. (and what to say about his dad !)


it wasn't soldiers, it was terrorists in order to cause this chaos... how convenient anti government protesters are shot at, guess who to blame?






btw, western countries are the mother of torture , you want democracy? well there you go that is western democracy bloodshed and death...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Nine civilians killed, tens injured by terrorist rocket and mortar attacks, army responds | Syrian Arab News Agency


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Network for Human Rights documented up to this moment, Sunday 25 Jan 2015, the killing of 45 innocent civilians by government forces

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558687099541786624

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syrian Army kills 30 Al-Nusra Front Fighters in northeast Dara'a


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Stepping on the Statue of Hafez




Unity.




According to one source, around 200 regime fighters were killed in the Brigade 82 offensive.
Also, @Syrian Lion , call me unpatriotic all you want, I won't be a nationalistic little prick like you. The Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) (which I now know you don't know as a prophet) told Muslims that nationalism kills nations - and that's exactly the truth. Some Americans say "my country, right or wrong," meaning, screw everyone else, my country no matter what. Many others say that too, not just Americans.
If you had half a brain, you wouldn't support Bashar, or the regime he stands for.
But, you don't even have half a brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to one source, around 200 regime fighters were killed in the Brigade 82 offensive.
> Also, @Syrian Lion , call me unpatriotic all you want, I won't be a nationalistic little prick like you. The Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) (which I now know you don't know as a prophet) told Muslims that nationalism kills nations - and that's exactly the truth. Some Americans say "my country, right or wrong," meaning, screw everyone else, my country no matter what. Many others say that too, not just Americans.
> If you had half a brain, you wouldn't support Bashar, or the regime he stands for.
> But, you don't even have half a brain.


so Muslims killing each other is unity in your dictionary?

so explain to me how are F$A terrorists are Muslims when they are being trained and armed by the west?

so you're Muslim, yet you ask the "infidel" west to invade Syria and other Muslim nations? 

lol even your avatar is not Muslim , it is a french flag of the mandate...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> so Muslims killing each other is unity in your dictionary?
> 
> so explain to me how are F$A terrorists are Muslims when they are being trained and armed by the west?
> 
> so you're Muslim, yet you ask the "infidel" west to invade Syria and other Muslim nations?
> 
> lol even your avatar is not Muslim , it is a french flag of the mandate...


First of all, I never incited the killing of Muslims.
Second of all, the "West" has killed much less people than the East, Muslim or not. They are the lesser evil, and are necessary for Islam to rise up as a nation. Then they can be discarded.
I never asked the West to invade anyone, a no Fly Zone and Naval Blockade is all I asked.
That's not the French mandate. This is the French mandate flag:




The Flag in my picture was a resistance flag.
According to you, I'm not Syrian, yet somehow I know more about "your" country than you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> First of all, I never incited the killing of Muslims.
> Second of all, the "West" has killed much less people than the East, Muslim or not. They are the lesser evil, and are necessary for Islam to rise up as a nation. Then they can be discarded.
> I never asked the West to invade anyone, a no Fly Zone and Naval Blockade is all I asked.
> That's not the French mandate. This is the French mandate flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flag in my picture was a resistance flag.
> According to you, I'm not Syrian, yet somehow I know more about "your" country than you do.


haha yeah asking the west for no fly zone means no invasion? we saw what happened in Libya..

See I knew you were not Syrian, your avatar flag is the also French Mandate flag, the French had to approve it in order for it to become a flag.... that flag you posted was the flag of State of Syria also under the French...

you know little google search wouldn't hurt ....

Flag of Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha yeah asking the west for no fly zone means no invasion? we saw what happened in Libya..
> 
> See I knew you were not Syrian, your avatar flag is the French Mandate flag.. that flag you posted was the flag of State of Syria also under the French...
> 
> you know little google search wouldn't hurt ....
> 
> Flag of Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


lol, the same page you gave me proves you wrong.
The state of Syria is the French Mandate, but French parliament refused to grant independence to Syria, so they remained under control of the French. Then it became the Syrian Republic (notice how there is no "Arab" in there, because this government wasn't a bunch of racist pricks), which remained under the control of France, and then Vichy France. Therefore, the Independence/Resistance flag I bare is NOT a French flag, designed by Syrians for a supposed free Syria, which never happened until 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, the same page you gave me proves you wrong.
> The state of Syria is the French Mandate, but French parliament refused to grant independence to Syria, so they remained under control of the French. Then it became the Syrian Republic (notice how there is no "Arab" in there, because this government wasn't a bunch of racist pricks), which remained under the control of France, and then Vichy France. Therefore, the Independence/Resistance flag I bare is NOT a French flag, designed by Syrians for a supposed free Syria, which never happened until 1941.


haha yeah but guess who had to prove it first to become a flag? the French did it ... also in that link I porvided it said this

Flag of the Syrian Republic under the French Mandate, as described in the Constitution of the Syrian Republic


click on that republic of Syria link and you get this 

The *Syrian Republic* (Arabic: الجمهورية السورية‎ _Al-Jumhūriyyah Al-Sūriyyah_; French: _République syrienne_) was formed in 1930 as a component of the French Mandate of Syria and Lebanon, succeeding the State of Syria. A treaty of independence was made in 1936 to grant independence to Syria and end official French rule, but the French parliament refused to accept the agreement. From 1940 to 1941, the Syrian Republic was under the control of Vichy France, and upon liberation in 1941 became a sovereign state. In 1958, Syria joined with Egypt in forming the United Arab Republic.

look at when it say it was under the Franc control 
Vichy France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also check this out... 
Syrian History - Online gallery of Syrian history


lol so being Arab is haram now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*From Cairo, here is Damascus*​Arab Lawyers' Union meeting turned into a patriotic "wedding", lawyers expressed their solidarity for the Syrian people and Syrian army





Syrian and Egyptian lawyers chanted for the Egyptian army and the Syrian army...






​@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha yeah but guess who had to prove it first to become a flag? the French did it ... also in that link I porvided it said this
> 
> Flag of the Syrian Republic under the French Mandate, as described in the Constitution of the Syrian Republic
> 
> 
> click on that republic of Syria link and you get this
> 
> The *Syrian Republic* (Arabic: الجمهورية السورية‎ _Al-Jumhūriyyah Al-Sūriyyah_; French: _République syrienne_) was formed in 1930 as a component of the French Mandate of Syria and Lebanon, succeeding the State of Syria. A treaty of independence was made in 1936 to grant independence to Syria and end official French rule, but the French parliament refused to accept the agreement. From 1940 to 1941, the Syrian Republic was under the control of Vichy France, and upon liberation in 1941 became a sovereign state. In 1958, Syria joined with Egypt in forming the United Arab Republic.
> 
> look at when it say it was under the Franc control
> Vichy France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> also check this out...
> Syrian History - Online gallery of Syrian history
> 
> 
> lol so being Arab is haram now?


You idiot.
The flag was formed as a flag to be used by the new independent Syria, but, that didn't pass, and eventually, the Syrians got independence from Vichy France, which was the French government under control of the Nazis.
lol, That "Syrian History" Link is blatantly pro-regime, praising Hafez for "his commitment to Arab unity."
Being Arab is haram? No, never said that. Being a racist cunt is haram? Said that plenty of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You idiot.
> The flag was formed as a flag to be used by the new independent Syria, but, that didn't pass, and eventually, the Syrians got independence from Vichy France, which was the French government under control of the Nazis.
> lol, That "Syrian History" Link is blatantly pro-regime, praising Hafez for "his commitment to Arab unity."
> Being Arab is haram? No, never said that. Being a racist *cunt* is haram? Said that plenty of times.



oh man, that flag was approved by the French, the French let them use it, why would you ask the French for a flag??... do little search, google will help you... I gave you a simple Wikipedia link and Syria online museum link, and they are not pro regime links....
anyways if you're against nationalists, i thought that flag was for "nationalists" the F$A terrorists claim that, but they are not, they are terrorists , you contradict yourself using F$A terrorists flag and yet you against nationalists and etc haahaha 

and what a great Muslim you are, using bigger words than yourself...

lol talk about racism , you're racist and sectarian as your posts show.. your colors are shown...

@Dr.Thrax here is anti government, and anti Alasad opposition Haytham Manna talks about flags, he says I refuse to accept the French mandate flag as the revolution flag, but the unity flag of Syria and Egypt represents me... he says the "revolution" flag wasn't the independence flag, but rather the French flag who gave it to Syria...


----------



## Superboy

Only the Syria flag flown at the UN headquarters counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*The YPG led by Mahmoud Barkhdan regain control on the city of Ein al-Arab”Kobane”*
January 26, 2015 Comments Off


Trusted sources reported to SOHR that the YPG forces led by Mahmoud Barkhdan have taken full control on Ein al-Arab”Kobane”, after taking over Kani Arbdan and wide areas of Maqtala neighborhoods, clashes continue in Maqtala neighborhood amid advances for the YPG in the neighborhood which is planted with dozens of landmines by the IS.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG retakes the entire city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” after 112 days of clashes with IS militants*
January 26, 2015 Comments Off


YPG fighters could retake the entire city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” after violent clashes with IS militants lasted for 112 days, where YPG fighters are still combing some houses in the eastern suburbs of the city, dismantling and detonating IEDs.


IS organization raised its first banner at the outskirts of ayn al- Arab “Kobani” in October 6, 2014. The shelling and clashes between YPG, backed by rebel battalions and other fighters from several brigades, and IS militants resulted in death of 1313 fighters; 979 fighters from IS organization, including 38 fighters blew themselves up using booby- trapped vehicles and explosive belts, 324 fighters from YPG and 12 fighters from the rebel battalions. IS shelling on areas in the city of Kobani killed 12 civilians. On the other hand, hundreds of IS militants died during US and Arab allies airstrikes on the city and its countryside. Meanwhile, large parts of the city have become uninhabitable due to US and Arab allies air raids, detonation of booby- trapped vehicles and mutual shelling. 


*SOHR publishes 2 months ago that IS leadership was searching for achieving victories in the countryside of Homs and Hama and province of Deir Ezzor in order to cover their loss up in the city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” .*




celebrations everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> *YPG retakes the entire city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” after 112 days of clashes with IS militants*
> January 26, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> YPG fighters could retake the entire city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” after violent clashes with IS militants lasted for 112 days, where YPG fighters are still combing some houses in the eastern suburbs of the city, dismantling and detonating IEDs.
> 
> 
> IS organization raised its first banner at the outskirts of ayn al- Arab “Kobani” in October 6, 2014. The shelling and clashes between YPG, backed by rebel battalions and other fighters from several brigades, and IS militants resulted in death of 1313 fighters; 979 fighters from IS organization, including 38 fighters blew themselves up using booby- trapped vehicles and explosive belts, 324 fighters from YPG and 12 fighters from the rebel battalions. IS shelling on areas in the city of Kobani killed 12 civilians. On the other hand, hundreds of IS militants died during US and Arab allies airstrikes on the city and its countryside. Meanwhile, large parts of the city have become uninhabitable due to US and Arab allies air raids, detonation of booby- trapped vehicles and mutual shelling.
> 
> 
> *SOHR publishes 2 months ago that IS leadership was searching for achieving victories in the countryside of Homs and Hama and province of Deir Ezzor in order to cover their loss up in the city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebrations everywhere


Thanks to the western help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Thanks to the western help



Clashes ongoing, dont be quick to jump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> Clashes ongoing, dont be quick to jump.


It doesn't matter every one is aware that the west help them

Even in turkey if wasn't for their dispora in Europe and European country help the pkk they would be finished long time ago

Their mountains are trouble for the old and new army technologies 
Their geographic area is what keeps them alive


----------



## Alienoz_TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> It doesn't matter every one is aware that the west help them
> 
> Even in turkey if wasn't for their dispora in Europe and European country help the pkk they would be finished long time ago
> 
> Their mountains are trouble for the old and new army technologies
> Their geographic area is what keeps them alive



Europeans feed those Kurds with weapons, Kurds feed Europeans with drugs. Two faggots on the same bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Europeans feed those Kurds with weapons, Kurds feed Europeans with drugs. Two faggots on the same bed.



says mr nato over here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> says mr nato over here



Keep pumping Europeans with drugs, you do great job.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> Clashes ongoing, dont be quick to jump.



u proved it yourself in the vid you linked. that frightened dude praying and everything was like 5 km outside the city. your wet dreams are over bud. doubt IS would go for another full scale attack. they will probably just strenghten their positions outside the town, should be noticed that has YPG already taken back a couple of villages aswell. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559743458886557698


Alienoz_TR said:


> Keep pumping Europeans with drugs, you do great job.



In return Europe is pumping money into our druglords hotels along the Mediterranean and Aegean coasts. It's a Win Win  or maybe NOT. 

Europe's Pablo Escobar *Hüseyin Baybaşin* from Lice*, *what a king he used to be.


----------



## 1000

Al-Kurdi said:


> u proved it yourself in the vid you linked. that frightened dude praying and everything was like 5 km outside the city. your wet dreams are over bud. doubt IS would go for another full scale attack. they will probably just strenghten their positions outside the town, should be noticed that has YPG already taken back a couple of villages aswell.



Thanks to coalition airstrikes and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

1000 said:


> Thanks to coalition airstrikes and Turkey.


His pkk kind rioted and burned people with molotov cocktails even that day when Turkey allowed Pershmerga to pass to Kobane, ungrateful pack nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Schutz

Alienoz_TR said:


> Keep pumping Europeans with drugs, you do great job.


Better than being pumped full of Islam, atleast we can see the truth on occasion.


----------



## Superboy

Islamic Front threatens to attack Damascus, again, for the like 1,000th time.

Islamic Front threatens to attack Damascus | Al Bawaba


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syria’s President Speaks | A Conversation With Bashar al-Assad | Foreign Affairs


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Pentagon: Battle for Syrian town of Kobani not over*
(Reuters) - The Pentagon on Monday declined to declare the battle for the Syrian town Kobani over or declare that Islamic State forces had been entirely pushed out after a four-month battle that became a focal point in the international fight against the group.

"I am not prepared to say the battle there is won. The battle continues. But as of now, friendly forces ... I believe, have the momentum," said Pentagon spokesman Colonel Steve Warren.

U.S. and coalition forces launched 17 air strikes near Kobani since Sunday, the military said earlier.

The Pentagon last Friday said about 70 percent of the city was in control of Kurdish forces. Warren did not provide an updated figure on Monday, even as the monitoring group Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Syrian Kurdish YPG forces had retaken the town, close to the Turkish border.

Pentagon: Battle for Syrian town of Kobani not over| Reuters

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Only the Syria flag flown at the UN headquarters counts.


Will you be saying that when the flag gets change? I don't think so.



Superboy said:


> Islamic Front threatens to attack Damascus, again, for the like 1,000th time.
> 
> Islamic Front threatens to attack Damascus | Al Bawaba


Ohhhh, an attack on the regime capital! Sooo scarry!
Yes, very scary for the regime. The Islamic Front won't purposely attack civilians.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

My thoughts on Kobani: I hate the YPG for some of their policies (forced recruitment of Kurds through a draft, deportation of Arabs, affiliation with PKK which was formed by Hafez, etc.), The victory of Kobani is an achievement, as more Daeshbags are dead.



Syrian Lion said:


> *Unity, LONG LIVE SYRIA! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saidnaya, Syria​


lol, A guy from a terrorist group based in Lebanon saluting a shrine somehow shows unity in Syria. Syrian Lion logic.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Unity, LONG LIVE SYRIA!*





Saidnaya, Syria​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

MONSTER OF THE CENTURY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Infographics Situation in the blockaded Yarmouk Palestinian refugee camp in Damascus, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ghanima at 82th brigade.



Alienoz_TR said:


> *Pentagon: Battle for Syrian town of Kobani not over*
> (Reuters) - The Pentagon on Monday declined to declare the battle for the Syrian town Kobani over or declare that Islamic State forces had been entirely pushed out after a four-month battle that became a focal point in the international fight against the group.
> 
> "I am not prepared to say the battle there is won. The battle continues. But as of now, friendly forces ... I believe, have the momentum," said Pentagon spokesman Colonel Steve Warren.
> 
> U.S. and coalition forces launched 17 air strikes near Kobani since Sunday, the military said earlier.
> 
> The Pentagon last Friday said about 70 percent of the city was in control of Kurdish forces. Warren did not provide an updated figure on Monday, even as the monitoring group Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Syrian Kurdish YPG forces had retaken the town, close to the Turkish border.
> 
> Pentagon: Battle for Syrian town of Kobani not over| Reuters
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI


Kobani is a deathtrap for IS. There is no civilians there so CC can bomb freely, making IS fighters siting ducks for aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Ghanima at 82th brigade.
> 
> 
> Kobani is a deathtrap for IS. There is no civilians there so CC can bomb freely, making IS fighters siting ducks for aircrafts.



Better to fight on enemy territory rather than fighting at home.

Now appr. 100.000 Kurds from within the city and surrounding villages are homeless, begging in the streets of Turkey. And Arabs continue living at their homes.

Kobane is a ghost town.

Note: the Jew learned the meaning of ghanima. Interesting.

----

*Kurdish forces demand civilians evacuate Syria’s Hasakah

Amuda, Syria* – Kurdish fighters of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) called upon residents of the Khashman area and other Kurdish neighborhoods in the city of Hasakah, in northeastern Syria, to evacuate their houses before Tuesday midnight.

Speaking to _ARA News_ in Hasakah, M.A. from the Khashman area said that the YPG forces asked them to leave their homes before Tuesday midnight, pointing out that the clashes between the YPG and the pro-regime militia of the National Defense Army may renew at any moment.

The Kurdish fighters of the YPG (backed by Assayish forces) have been battling pro-Assad gunmen in the city of Hasakah for more than a week.

Mahmoud Birko, a Kurdish resident of the Tel Hajar neighborhood in Hasakah, reported that Kurdish military reinforcements has arrived to the area.

“The Kurdish forces are in a state of high alert. They are watching the situation with great concern, particularly as tension prevails in the city since the morning,” Birko said.

A commander in the National Defense militia, who preferred anonymity, stated to _ARA News_that the Arab tribes in Hasakah attended a meeting with Maj. Gen. Mohammed Kaddour, the military governor of Hasakah, in which he demanded the Arab tribes to recall all their sons from the YPG ranks, pointing out that all who won’t comply will be treated as enemies.

The commander added that the tribal leaders demanded Major Kaddour arm their sons, but the latter rejected the demand, calling on tribal members to join the Syrian regime and the Defense Army militia.

Kurdish forces demand civilians evacuate Syria's Hasakah - ARA News


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> Better to fight on enemy territory rather than fighting at home.


No, it depends on circumstances. 



> Now appr. 100.000 Kurds from within the city and surrounding villages are homeless, begging in the streets of Turkey. And Arabs continue living at their homes.


It happened before air force came in and no Arabs live there.



> Kobane is a ghost town.


Thats what I said. Fighting against modern air force in ghost town is silly. U are just a sitting duck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> I don't eve recall Russia, China invading Arab nations... while the west used its puppets to invade Iraq and bomb Libya


How did Turkey involved in Iraqi wars ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Female fighters of the Kurdish People's Protection Units carry their weapons as they walk in the western countryside of Ras al-Ain, Syria, January 25, 2015. REUTERS/Rodi Said


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> 1) It happened before air force came in and no Arabs live there.
> 
> 2) Thats what I said. Fighting against modern air force in ghost town is silly. U are just a sitting duck.



1) Arabs sitting in their homes in cities be it Tel Abyad or Raqqa. While Kurds lost everything they had. It was their fault. They created a front and wanted to expel IS from Raqqa. IS overran the so-called Kobane canton aftermath.

2) USAF destroyed Kurdish-held town through intensive bombing campaign, instead of an Arab majority town like Raqqa.


----------



## Hindustani78

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) Arabs sitting in their homes in cities be it Tel Abyad or Raqqa. While Kurds lost everything they had. It was their fault. They created a front and wanted to expel IS from Raqqa. IS overran the so-called Kobane canton aftermath.
> 
> 2) USAF destroyed Kurdish-held town through intensive bombing campaign, instead of an Arab majority town like Raqqa.



Iraqi kurds have got thier autonomy and are in control of thier oil wealth , in case of Syria , it has been Syrian Arabs who have lost a lot.


----------



## gau8av

Hindustani78 said:


> Iraqi kurds have got thier autonomy and are in control of thier oil wealth , in case of Syria , it has been Syrian Arabs who have lost a lot.


are you a paid NATO propagandist ?


----------



## Hindustani78

gau8av said:


> are you a paid NATO propagandist ?



I am just following the events since the past 10 years


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> Iraqi kurds have got thier autonomy and are in control of thier oil wealth , in case of Syria , it has been Syrian Arabs who have lost a lot.



I am talking about a specific battle in Syrian theater.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Syria's President Speaks A Conversation With Bashar al-Assad*
*
By Jonathan Tepperman 
*
The civil war in Syria will soon enter its fifth year, with no end in sight. On January 20, _Foreign Affairs_ managing editor Jonathan Tepperman met with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in Damascus to discuss the conflict in an exclusive interview.

January 27, 2015 "ICH" - "Foreign Affairs" - *I would like to start by asking you about the war. It has now been going on for almost four years, and you know the statistics: more than 200,000 people have been killed, a million wounded, and more than three million Syrians have fled the country, according to the UN. Your forces have also suffered heavy casualties. The war cannot go on forever. How do you see the war ending?*

All wars anywhere in the world have ended with a political solution, because war itself is not the solution; war is one of the instruments of politics. So you end with a political solution. That’s how we see it. That is the headline.

*You don’t think that this war will end militarily?*

No. Any war ends with a political solution.

*Your country is increasingly divided into three ministates: one controlled by the government, one controlled by ISIS and Jabhat al-Nusra, and one controlled by the more secular Sunni and Kurdish opposition. How will   you ever put Syria back together again? *

First of all, this image is not accurate, because you cannot talk about ministates without talking about the people who live within those states. The Syrian people are still with the unity of Syria; they still support the government. The factions you refer to control some areas, but they move from one place to another—they are not stable, and there are no clear lines of separation between different forces. Sometimes they mingle with each other and they move. But the main issue is about the population. The population still supports the state regardless of whether they support it politically or not; I mean they support the state as the representative of the unity of Syria. So as long as you have the Syrian people believing in unity, any government and any official can unify Syria. If the people are divided into two, three, or four groups, no one can unify this country. That’s how we see it.

*You really think that the Sunnis and the Kurds still believe in a unified Syria? *

If you go to Damascus now, you can see all the different, let’s say, colors of our society living together. So the divisions in Syria are not based on sectarian or ethnic grounds. And even in the Kurdish area you are talking about, we have two different colors: we have Arabs more than Kurds. So it’s not about the ethnicity; it’s about the factions that control certain areas militarily.

*A year ago, both the opposition and foreign governments were insisting that you step down as a precondition to talks. They no longer are. Diplomats are now looking for an interim settlement that would allow you to keep a role. Just today, The New York Times had an article that talked about increased U.S. support for the Russian and UN peace initiatives. The article refers to “the West’s quiet retreat from its demands that Syria’s president step down immediately.” Given this shift in the Western attitude, are you now more open to a negotiated solution to the conflict that leads to a political transition?*

From the very beginning, we were open. We engaged in dialogue with every party in Syria. Party doesn’t mean political party; it could be a party, a current, or some personality; it could be any political entity. We changed the constitution, and we are open to anything. But when you want to do something, it’s not about the opposition or about the government; it’s about the Syrians. Sometimes you might have a majority that doesn’t belong to any side. So when you want to make a change, as long as you’re talking about a national problem, every Syrian must have a say in it. When you have a dialogue, it’s not between the government and the opposition; it’s between the different Syrian parties and entities. That’s how we look at dialogue. This is first. Second, whatever solution you want to make, at the end you should go back to the people through a referendum, because you’re talking about the constitution, changing the political system, whatever. You have to go back to the Syrian people. So engaging in a dialogue is different from taking decisions, which is not done by the government or the opposition.

*So you’re saying that you would not agree to any kind of political transition unless there is a referendum that supports it? *Exactly. The people should make the decision, not anyone else.* 

Does that mean there’s no room for negotiations? *

No, we will go to Russia, we will go to these negotiations, but there is another question here: Who do you negotiate with? As a government, we have institutions, we have an army, and we have influence, positive or negative, in any direction, at any time. Whereas the people we are going to negotiate with, who do they represent? That’s the question. When you talk about the opposition, it has to have meaning. The opposition in general has to have representatives in the local administration, in the parliament, in institutions; they have to have grass roots to represent on their behalf. In the current crisis, you have to ask about the opposition’s influence on the ground. You have to go back to what the rebels announced publicly, when they said many times that the opposition doesn’t represent us—they have no influence. If you want to talk about fruitful dialogue, it’s going to be between the government and those rebels. There is another point. Opposition means national; it means working for the interests of the Syrian people. It cannot be an opposition if it’s a puppet of Qatar or Saudi Arabia or any Western country, including the United States, paid from the outside. It should be Syrian. We have a national opposition. I’m not excluding it; I’m not saying every opposition is not legitimate. But you have to separate the national and the puppets. Not every dialogue is fruitful.

*Does that mean you would not want to meet with opposition forces that are backed by outside countries?*

We are going to meet with everyone. We don’t have conditions.

*No conditions?*

No conditions.

*You would meet with everyone?*

Yes, we’re going to meet with everyone. But you have to ask each one of them: Who do you represent? That’s what I mean.

*If I’m correct, the deputy of the UN representative Staffan de Mistura is in Syria now. They’re proposing as an interim measure a cease-fire and a freeze in Aleppo. Would you agree to that?* 

Yes, of course. We implemented that before de Mistura was assigned to his mission. We implemented it in another city called Homs, another big city. We implemented it on smaller scales in different, let’s say, suburbs, villages, and so on, and it succeeded. So the idea is very good, but it depends on the details. De Mistura came to Syria with headlines. We agreed upon certain headlines, and now we are waiting for him to bring a detailed plan or schedule—A-to-Z plan, let’s say. We are discussing this with his deputy.

*In the past, you insisted as a precondition for a cease-fire that the rebels lay down their weapons first, which obviously from their perspective was a nonstarter. Is that still your precondition?*

We choose different scenarios or different reconciliations. In some areas, we allowed them to leave inhabited areas in order to prevent casualties among civilians. They left these areas with their armaments. In other areas, they gave up their armaments and they left. It depends on what they offer and what you offer.

*I’m not clear on your answer. Would you insist that they lay down their weapons?*

No, no. That’s not what I mean. In some areas, they left the area with their armaments—that is what I mean.

*Are you optimistic about the Moscow talks?*

What is going on in Moscow is not negotiations about the solution; it’s only preparations for the conference.

*So talks about talks?*

Exactly—how to prepare for the talks. So when you start talking about the conference, what are the principles of the conference? I’ll go back to the same point. Let me be frank: some of the groups are puppets, as I said, of other countries. They have to implement that agenda, and I know that many countries, like France, for example, do not have any interest in making that conference succeed. So they will give them orders to make them fail. You have other personalities who only represent themselves; they don’t represent anyone in Syria. Some of them never lived in Syria, and they know nothing about the country. Of course, you have some other personalities who work for the national interest. So when you talk about the opposition as one entity, who’s going to have influence on the other? That is the question. It’s not clear yet. So optimism would be an exaggeration. I wouldn’t say I’m pessimistic. I would say we have hope, in every action.

*It seems that in recent days, the Americans have become more supportive of the Moscow talks. Initially, they were not. Yesterday, Secretary of State Kerry said something to suggest that the United States hopes that the talks go forward and that they are successful.*

They always say things, but it’s about what they’re going to do. And you know there’s mistrust between the Syrians and the U.S. So just wait till we see what will happen at the conference.

*So what do you see as the best way to strike a deal between all the different parties in Syria?* 

It’s to deal directly with the rebels, but you have two different kinds of rebels. Now, the majority are al Qaeda, which is ISIS and al-Nusra, with other similar factions that belong to al Qaeda but are smaller. Now, what’s left, what Obama called the “fantasy,” what he called the “moderate opposition”—it’s not an opposition; they are rebels. Most of them joined al Qaeda, and some of them rejoined the army recently. During the last week, a lot of them left those groups and came to the army.

*Are these former defectors who came back? *

Yes, they came back to the army. They said, “We don’t want to fight anymore.” So what’s left of those is very little. At the end, can you negotiate with al Qaeda, and others? They are not ready to negotiate; they have their own plan. The reconciliation that we started and Mr. de Mistura is going to continue is the practical solution on the ground. This is the first point. Second, you have to implement the Security Council resolution, no. 2170, on al-Nusra and ISIS, which was issued a few months ago, and this resolution is very clear about preventing anyone from supporting these factions militarily, financially, or logistically. Yet this is what Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Qatar are still doing. If it’s not implemented, we cannot talk about a real solution, because there will be obstacles as long as they spend money. So this is how we can start. Third, the Western countries should remove the umbrella still referred to by some as “supporting the moderate opposition.” They know we have mainly al Qaeda, ISIS, and al-Nusra.

*Would you be prepared to take any confidence-building measures in advance of the talks? For example, prisoner exchanges, or ending the use of barrel bombs, or releasing political prisoners, in order to build confidence on the other side that you’re willing to negotiate in good faith?*

It’s not a personal relationship; it’s about mechanisms. In politics, you only talk about mechanisms. You don’t have to trust someone to do something. If you have a clear mechanism, you can reach a result. That is what the people want. So the question is, what is the mechanism that we can put in place? This takes us back to the same question: Who are they? What do they represent? What’s their influence? What is the point of building trust with people with no influence?

*When two parties come together, it’s often very useful for one party to show the other that it’s really interested in making progress by taking steps unilaterally to try and bring down the temperature. The measures that I described would have that effect.*

You have something concrete, and that is reconciliation. People gave up their armaments; we gave them amnesty; they live normal lives. It is a real example. So this is a measure of confidence. On the other hand, what is the relation between that opposition and the prisoners? There’s no relation. They are not their prisoners anyway. So it is completely a different issue.

*So have you offered amnesty to fighters?*

Yes, of course, and we did it many times.

*How many—do you have numbers?*

I don’t have the precise numbers, but it’s thousands, not hundreds, thousands of militants.

*And are you prepared to say to the entire opposition that if you lay down your weapons, you will be safe?*

Yes, I said it publicly in one of my speeches.

*And how can you guarantee their safety? Because they have reasons to distrust your government.*

You cannot. But at the end, let’s say that if more than 50 percent succeed, more than 50 percent in such circumstances would be a success. So that’s how. Nothing is absolute. You have to expect some negative aspects, but they are not the major aspects.

*Let me change the subject slightly. Hezbollah, Iran’s Quds Force, and Iranian-trained Shiite militias are all now playing significant roles in the fight against rebels here in Syria. Given this involvement, are you worried about Iran’s influence over the country? After all, Iraq or even Lebanon shows that once a foreign military power becomes established in a country, it can be very difficult to get them to leave again.*

Iran is an important country in this region, and it was influential before the crisis. Its influence is not related to the crisis; it’s related to its role, its political position in general. When you talk about influence, various factors make a certain country influential. In the Middle East, in our region, you have the same society, the same ideology, many similar things, the same tribes, going across borders. So if you have influence on one factor, your influence will be crossing the border. This is part of our nature. It’s not related to the conflict. Of course, when there is conflict and anarchy, another country will be more influential in your country. When you don’t have the will to have a sovereign country, you will have that influence. Now, the answer to your question is, Iran doesn’t have any ambitions in Syria, and as a country, as Syria, we would never allow any country to influence our sovereignty. We wouldn’t accept it, and the Iranians don’t want it either. We allow cooperation. But if you allowed any country to have influence, why not allow the Americans to have influence in Syria? That’s the problem with the Americans and with the West: they want to have influence without cooperation.

*Let me just push you a little bit further. Last week, a commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps, of their airspace command, Hajizadeh, said in an interview in Der Spiegel that Iran’s supreme leader has ordered his forces to build and operate missile plants in Syria. That suggests that Iran is playing a greater role and doing it on its own.*

No, no. Playing a role through cooperation is different from playing a role through hegemony.

*So everything that Iran is doing ... ?*

Of course, in full cooperation with the Syrian government, and that’s always the case.

*Now Iran is one thing to deal with because it’s a country. But you also have militias, which are substate actors and therefore more complicated. One problem with working with these groups is that, unlike a government, they may not be willing to cooperate and it’s not always clear who to talk to. Are you worried about your ability to control these forces and to rein them in if you need to? And, a related question, this week, Israel attacked Hezbollah forces in the Golan Heights, and the Israelis suggest that they attacked them because Hezbollah was planning an attack on Israel from Syrian territory. Doesn’t this also highlight the danger of allowing militias with their own agendas, not necessarily your agenda, to come into the war?*

Do you mean Syrian, or any other militias in general?

*I mean especially Hezbollah and the Iraqi Shiite militias.*

It’s natural to say that only the institutions of the government, of the state, let’s say, are the guarantee for stability and to put things in order. Any other factor that would play a role in parallel with the government could be positive, could be good in certain circumstances, but it will always have side effects, negative side effects. That is a natural thing. And having militias who support the government is a side effect of the war. You have it, but you’re going to try to control this side effect. Nobody will feel more comfortable than if they are dealing with government institutions, including the army and the police and so on. But talking about what happened in Quneitra is something completely different. Never has an operation against Israel happened through the Golan Heights since the cease-fire in 1974. It has never happened. So for Israel to allege that there was a plan for an operation—that’s a far cry from reality, just an excuse, because they wanted to assassinate somebody from Hezbollah.

*But the Israelis have been very careful since the war began to not get involved except when they felt their interests were directly threatened.*

That’s not true, because they’ve been attacking Syria now for nearly two years, without any reason.

*But in each case, they say it’s because Hezbollah was being given weapons from Iran through Syria.*

They attacked army positions. What is the relation between Hezbollah and the army?

*Those were cases where the army accidentally shelled ...*

Those are false allegations.

*So what do you think Israel’s agenda is?*

They are supporting the rebels in Syria. It’s very clear. Because whenever we make advances in some place, they make an attack in order to undermine the army. It’s very clear. That’s why some in Syria joke: “How can you say that al Qaeda doesn’t have an air force? They have the Israeli air force.”

*To return to my question about militias, do you feel confident that you’ll be able to control them when this war ends? Because after all, to have effective sovereignty, any government has to have what’s called a monopoly of force, and that’s very hard when you have these independent armed groups running around.*

That’s self-evident: the state cannot fulfill its commitment to society if it’s not the only master of order.

*But you see in Iraq how hard that is. It is now very difficult for the government to control all the Shiite militias that were empowered during the war.*

There’s a very important reason in Iraq: it’s because Paul Bremer didn’t create a constitution for the state; he created one for factions. Whereas in Syria, why did the army stand fast for four years in spite of this embargo, this war, tens of countries around the world attacking Syria and supporting the rebels? Because it has a real constitution, a real, secular constitution. That is the reason. In Iraq, it is sectarian. When you talk about a sectarian constitution, it’s not a constitution.

*But what will you do about these militias when the war ends?*

Things should go back to normal, like before the war.

*And you’re confident ... ?*

Yes. We don’t have any other option. That is the role of the government. This is self-evident.

*What impact are falling oil prices having on the war in Syria? After all, your two closest allies and supporters, Iran and Russia, are very dependent on oil prices, and they have suffered tremendous damage to their budgets in recent months as the price of oil has fallen. Do you worry about their ability to continue helping you?*

No, because they don’t give us money, so it has no effect on Syria. Even if they are going to help us, it would be in the form of loans. We’re like any other country: we have loans. Sometimes we pay; sometimes we take loans.

*But their military support costs them money, and if they have less money to pay for their own militaries, won’t that become a problem?*

No, because when you pay for armaments or any other goods, you don’t have a problem.

*So you’re saying everything you’re getting from the Russians and the Iranians ... ?*

So far, we haven’t seen any changes, so what the influence is on them, I cannot answer.

*You’ve said in past interviews that you and your government have made mistakes in the course of the war. What are those mistakes? Is there anything that you regret?*

Every government, every person, makes mistakes, so that’s again self-evident; it’s a given. But if you want to talk about political mistakes, you have to ask yourself, what are the major decisions that you took since the crisis started? We took three main decisions: First of all, to be open to all dialogue. Second, we changed the constitution and the law according to what many in the opposition were saying, allegedly, that this is the reason of the crisis. Third, we took the decision to defend our country, to defend ourself, to fight terrorists. So I don’t think those three decisions can be described as wrong or mistakes. If you want to talk about practice, any official in any place can make mistakes, but there’s a difference between practice mistakes and policy mistakes.

*Can you describe some of the practical mistakes?*

I would have to go back to officials on the ground; there’s nothing in my mind. I would rather talk about policies.

*Do you feel there have been any policy mistakes that you’re responsible for?*

I mentioned the major decisions.

*But you said those are not mistakes.*

To defend the country from terrorism? If I wanted to say that it’s a mistake, then to be correct would be to support the terrorists.

*I’m just wondering if there’s anything you did that you wish in retrospect you had done differently. *

Regarding these three main decisions, they were correct, and I am confident about this.

*In terms of lower-level practical mistakes, are people being held accountable, say, for human rights abuses, for the excessive use of force, or the indiscriminate targeting of civilians, those kinds of things.*

Yes. Some people were detained because they breached the law in that regard, and that happens of course in such circumstances.

*In terms of their treatment of civilians or protesters, is that what you’re referring to?*

Yes, during the protests at the very beginning, yes.

*Since the United States began its air campaign against the Islamic State, Syria and the United States have become strange kinds of partners and are effectively cooperating in that aspect of the fight. Do you see the potential for increased cooperation with the United States?*

Yes, the potential is definitely always there, because we’ve been talking about or asking for international cooperation against terrorism for 30 years. But this potential needs will. The question that we have is, how much will does the United States have to really fight terrorism on the ground? So far, we haven’t seen anything concrete in spite of the attacks on ISIS in northern Syria. There’s nothing concrete. What we’ve seen so far is just, let’s say, window-dressing, nothing real. Since the beginning of these attacks, ISIS has gained more land in Syria and Iraq.

*What about the air strikes on Kobani? Those have been effective in slowing down ISIS.*

Kobani is a small city, with about 50,000 inhabitants. It’s been more than three months since the beginning of the attacks, and they haven’t finished. Same areas, same al Qaeda factions occupying them—the Syrian army liberated in less than three weeks. It means they’re not serious about fighting terrorism.

*So are you saying you want greater U.S. involvement in the war against ISIS?*

It’s not about greater involvement by the military, because it’s not only about the military; it’s about politics. It’s about how much the United States wants to influence the Turks. Because if the terrorists can withstand the air strikes for this period, it means that the Turks keep sending them armaments and money. Did the United States put any pressure on Turkey to stop the support of al Qaeda? They didn’t; they haven’t. So it’s not only about military involvement. This is first. Second, if you want to talk about the military involvement, American officials publicly acknowledge that without troops on the ground, they cannot achieve anything concrete. Which troops on the grounds are you depending on?

*So are you suggesting there should be U.S. troops on the ground?*

Not U.S. troops. I’m talking about the principle, the military principle. I’m not saying American troops. If you want to say I want to make war on terrorism, you have to have troops on the ground. The question you have to ask the Americans is, which troops are you going to depend on? Definitely, it has to be Syrian troops. This is our land; this is our country. We are responsible. We don’t ask for American troops at all.

*So what would you like to see from the United States? You mentioned more pressure on Turkey ...*

Pressure on Turkey, pressure on Saudi Arabia, pressure on Qatar to stop supporting the rebels. Second, to make legal cooperation with Syria and start by asking permission from our government to make such attacks. They didn’t, so it’s illegal.

*I’m sorry, I’m not clear on that point. You want them to make legal ... ?*

Of course, if you want to make any kind of action in another country, you ask their permission.

*I see. So a formal agreement between Washington and Damascus to allow for air strikes?*

The format we can discuss later, but you start with permission. Is it an agreement? Is it a treaty? That’s another issue.

*And would you be willing to take steps to make cooperation easier with Washington?*

With any country that is serious about fighting terrorism, we are ready to make cooperation, if they’re serious.

*What steps would you be prepared to make to show Washington that you’re willing to cooperate?*

I think they are the ones who have to show the will. We are already fighting on the ground; we don’t have to show that.

*The United States is currently training 5,000 Syrian fighters who are scheduled to enter Syria in May. Now, U.S. General John Allen has been very careful to say that these troops will not be directed at the Syrian government, but will be focused on ISIS alone. What will you do when these troops enter the country? Will you allow them to enter? Will you attack them?* 

Any troops that don’t work in cooperation with the Syrian army are illegal and should be fought. That’s very clear.

*Even if this brings you into conflict with the United States?*

Without cooperation with Syrian troops, they are illegal, and are puppets of another country, so they are going to be fought like any other illegal militia fighting against the Syrian army. But that brings another question, about those troops. Obama said that they are a fantasy. How did fantasy become reality?

*I think with this kind of training program*.

But you can’t make extremism moderate.

*There are still some moderate members of the opposition. They are weaker and weaker all the time, but I think the U.S. government is trying very carefully to ensure that the fighters it trains are not radicals.*

But the question is, why is the moderate opposition—if you call them opposition; we call them rebels—why are they weaker and weaker? They are still weaker because of developments in the Syrian crisis. Bringing 5,000 from the outside will make most of them defect and join ISIS and other groups, which is what happened during the last year. So that’s why I said it’s still illusory. It is not the 5,000 that are illusory but the idea itself that is illusory.

*Part of what makes Washington so reluctant to cooperate with you more formally are the allegations of serious human rights abuses by your government. These allegations aren’t just from the U.S. government; they are also from the UN Human Rights Commission, the independent Special Investigative Commission of the UN. You are familiar with these allegations, I’m sure. They include denying access for relief groups to refugee camps, indiscriminate bombing of civilian targets, photo evidence provided by the defector code-named Caesar, who made a presentation to the U.S. Congress showing terrible torture and abuse in Syrian prisons. Are you prepared to take action on these issues in order to make cooperation with the United States easier?*

The funny thing about this administration is that it’s the first one in history to build its evaluation and later decisions on social media. We call it a social media administration, which is not politics. None of these allegations you mentioned are concrete; all of them are allegations. You can bring photos from anyone and say this is torture. Who took the pictures? Who is he? Nobody knows. There is no verification of any of this evidence, so it’s all allegations without evidence.

*But Caesar’s photos have been looked at by independent European investigators.*

No, no. It’s funded by Qatar, and they say it’s an anonymous source. So nothing is clear or proven. The pictures are not clear which person they show. They’re just pictures of a head, for example, with some skulls. Who said this is done by the government, not by the rebels? Who said this is a Syrian victim, not someone else? For example, photos published at the beginning of the crisis were from Iraq and Yemen. Second, the United States in particular and the West in general are in no position to talk about human rights. They are responsible for most of the killings in the region, especially the United States after getting into Iraq, and the United Kingdom after invading Libya, and the situation in Yemen, and what happened in Egypt in supporting the Muslim Brotherhood, and terrorism in Tunisia. All these problems happened because of the United States. They were the first ones to trample international law and Security Council resolutions, not us.

*That may or may not be true, but those are separate issues, and that does not absolve your government of responsibility.*

No, no. The United States accused, so we have to answer that part. I’m not saying if there’s any human rights breach or infringement, the government has no responsibility. That is another issue. The second part of your question is about the allegations. They’re still allegations. If you want me to answer, I have to answer about something that is concrete, proved, and verified.

*Are you prepared to categorically deny that there’s torture and abuse of prisoners in Syria?*

If there’s any unbiased and fair way to verify all those allegations, of course we are ready. That would be in our interest.

*What impact would a U.S.-Iranian nuclear deal have on Syria?*

Nothing, because the crisis here was never part of the negotiations, and Iran refused to make it such. And that is correct, because there is no link between the two.

*But many in the United States anticipate that if Iran and the United States strike a deal, it will make cooperation between the two countries much easier. People therefore wonder if Iran might decide to reduce its support for Syria as a favor to the U.S. government.*

We have never had any positive information about such a thing, never. I cannot discuss something which I don’t have any information about.

*Describe whether you think the war is going well from the government’s perspective. Independent analysts have suggested that your government currently controls 45 to 50 percent of the territory of Syria.*

First of all, if you want to describe the arena—it’s not a war between two countries, between two armies where you have an incursion and you lost some territory that you want to regain. It’s not like this. We’re talking about rebels that infiltrate areas inhabited by civilians. You have Syrian terrorists that support foreign terrorists to come and hide among civilians. They launch what you call guerrilla attacks. That is the shape of this war, so you cannot look at it as being about territory. Second, wherever the Syrian army has wanted to go, it has succeeded. But the Syrian army cannot have a presence on every kilometer of Syrian territory. That’s impossible. We made some advances in the past two years. But if you want to ask me, “Is it going well?” I say that every war is bad, because you always lose, you always have destruction in a war. The main question is, what have we won in this war? What we won in this war is that the Syrian people have rejected the terrorists; the Syrian people support their government more; the Syrian people support their army more. Before talking about winning territory, talk about winning the hearts and minds and the support of the Syrian people. That’s what we have won. What’s left is logistical; it’s technical. That is a matter of time. The war is moving in a positive way. But that doesn’t mean you’re not losing on the national level. Because you lose lives, you lose infrastructure; the war itself has very bad social effects.

*Do you think you will eventually defeat the rebels militarily?*

If they don’t have external support, and no, let’s say, supply and recruitment of new terrorists within Syria, there will be no problem defeating them. Even today we don’t have a problem militarily. The problem is that they still have this continuous supply, mainly from Turkey.

*So Turkey seems to be the neighbor that you’re most concerned about?*

Exactly. Logistically, and about terrorist financing from Saudi Arabia and Qatar, but through Turkey.

*Do you blame Erdogan personally? This is a man you once had a fairly good relationship with.* 

Yes. Because he belongs to the Muslim Brotherhood ideology, which is the base of al Qaeda; it was the first political Islamic organization that promoted violent political Islam in the early twentieth century. He belongs strongly and is a staunch believer in these values. He’s very fanatical, and that’s why he still supports ISIS. He is personally responsible for what happened.

*Do you see any other potential partners in the region? For example, General el-Sisi in Egypt?*

I wouldn’t talk about him personally, but as long as Egypt and the Egyptian army and the government are fighting the same kind of terrorists as in Iraq, of course, we can consider these countries eligible to cooperate with in fighting the same enemy.

*Two final questions, if I may. Can you imagine a scenario in which Syria returns to the status quo as it was before the fighting started almost four years ago?*

In what sense?

*In the sense that Syria is whole again, it is not divided, it controls its borders, it starts to rebuild, and it is at peace and a predominantly secular country.*

If you look at a military map now, the Syrian army exists in every corner. Not every place; by every corner, I mean north, south, east, west, and between. If you didn’t believe in a unified Syria, that Syria can go back to its previous position, you wouldn’t send the army there, as a government. If you don’t believe in this as a people, you would have seen people in Syria isolated into different ghettos based on ethnic and sectarian or religious identity. As long as this is not the situation, the people live with each other; the army is everywhere; the army is made up of every color of Syrian society, or the Syrian fabric. This means that we all believe Syria should go back to the way it was. We don’t have any other option, because if it doesn’t go back to its previous position, that will affect every surrounding country. It’s one fabric—it’s a domino effect that will have influence from the Atlantic to the Pacific.

*If you were able to deliver a message to President Obama today, what would it be?*

I think the normal thing that you ask any official in the world is to work for the interests of his people. And the question I would ask any American is, what do you get from supporting terrorists in our country, in our region? What did you get from supporting the Muslim Brotherhood a few years ago in Egypt and other countries? What did you get from supporting someone like Erdogan? One of the officials from your country asked me seven years ago in Syria at the end of a meeting, “How do you think we can solve the problem in Afghanistan?” I told him, “You have to be able to deal with officials who are not puppets, who can tell you no.” So for the United States, only looking for puppet officials and client states is not how you can serve the interests of your country. You are the greatest power in the world now; you have too many things to disseminate around the world: knowledge, innovation, IT, with its positive repercussions. How can you be the best in these fields yet the worst in the political field? This is a contradiction. That is what I think the American people should analyze and question. Why do you fail in every war? You can create war, you can create problems, but you cannot solve any problem. Twenty years of the peace process in Palestine and Israel, and you cannot do anything with this, in spite of the fact that you are a great country.

*But in the context of Syria, what would a better policy look like?*

One that preserves stability in the Middle East. Syria is the heart of the Middle East. Everybody knows that. If the Middle East is sick, the whole world will be unstable. In 1991, when we started the peace process, we had a lot of hope. Now, after more than 20 years, things are not at square one; they’re much below that square. So the policy should be to help peace in the region, to fight terrorism, to promote secularism, to support this area economically, to help upgrade the mind and society, like you did in your country. That is the supposed mission of the United States, not to launch wars. Launching war doesn’t make you a great power.


Â A Conversation With Bashar al-Assad :Â Information Clearing 
House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> How did Turkey involved in Iraqi wars ???


In Libya... Plus I said western puppets, there are many puppets...


----------



## Schutz

Syrian Lion said:


> In Libya... Plus I said western puppets, there are many puppets...


And apparently people so weak that they do others bidding and then complain about being puppets.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Kobani is a deathtrap for IS. There is no civilians there so CC can bomb freely, making IS fighters siting ducks for aircrafts.


Double standard much... The US bombs Syrian cities it's okay because it's ghost towns... Syria bombs ghost town filled only with terrorists then it become a war crimes... Zionist logic, they have to always make sure they defend themselves and defend their terrorists in Syria....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Syrian Lion said:


> Double standard much... The US bombs Syrian cities it's okay because it's ghost towns... Syria bombs ghost town filled only with terrorists then it become a war crimes... Zionist logic, they have to always make sure they defend themselves and defend their terrorists in Syria....




"Zionist logic"  that would the most hilarious oxymoron one could come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

How Assad's thugs defaced an anti-Assad journalist's house in Syria:





Faisal Al-Kasim: "hahahahah.That is what happened to my house in Syria just because I oppose Bashar Assad's fascism and brutality"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Update 4- Terrorists continue rocket attacks, killing civilians, including 6 children


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Update 4- Terrorists continue rocket attacks, killing civilians, including 6 children


Uses pro-regime source as evidence.
When Syrians die at the hand of Assad, it's rebels using them as human shields. When civilians die due to accidents by the rebels, it's terrorists.
Syrian Lion, you and Assad will fry in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> In Libya... Plus I said western puppets, there are many puppets...


We didn't joined in the bombing....

Anyways..if we had involved, it wouldn't mean shıt. It's a mistake that we didn't involved in Iraqi wars...PKK flourished in the region because we stayed in our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> We didn't joined in the bombing....
> 
> Anyways..if we had involved, it wouldn't mean shıt. It's a mistake that we didn't involved in Iraqi wars...PKK flourished in the region because we stayed in our borders.




yeah but you have a good relation with Iraq Kurdistan?


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah but you have a good relation with Iraq Kurdistan?


Yeap..Peshmerga didn't bothered us in the past as well. They have secured their territory and have no beef with Turkey.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Yeap..Peshmerga didn't bothered us in the past as well. They have secured their territory and have no beef with Turkey.


So they are against PKK


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> So they are against PKK


Nah..they are like a neutral between PKK and Turkey.

You like to assume things don't you..


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Nah..they are like a neutral between PKK and Turkey.
> 
> You like to assume things don't you..


I'm asking you, because I wanted to see your response... Peshmerga prefers pkk over turkey any day... They are not neutral, they just play under the table... Peshmerga just needs turkey now to sell its oil and etc...


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> I'm asking you, because I wanted to see your response... Peshmerga prefers pkk over turkey any day... They are not neutral, they just play under the table... Peshmerga just needs turkey now to sell its oil and etc...



I know it..but they are not directly supporting PKK...PKK's existence is threat to Barzani.. Anyways PKK dropped their claim of autonomous Kurdish region in Turkey. Things are calm.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Anyways PKK dropped their claim of autonomous Kurdish region in Turkey. Things are calm.....



Postponed not dropped. Currently it's more beneficial for them to postpone it due to the barzani-erdogan relations.


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> Postponed not dropped. Currently it's more beneficial for them to postpone it due to the barzani-erdogan relations.


There were news yesterday in Turkish media, saying that Government officials started peace negotiations with PKK by the condition of dropping territorial claims. PKK, KCK, Apo and HDP both agreed hence the negotiations started.

But you can't trust these snakes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> There were news yesterday in Turkish media, saying that Government officials started peace negotiations with PKK by the condition of dropping territorial claims. PKK, KCK, Apo and HDP both agreed hence the negotiations started.
> 
> But you can't trust these snakes.....



Their agreements mean nothing, they're not an entity that has to keep itself to what it signs or what it promises, they've got nothing to lose violating what's signed on a piece of paper unlike governments who can lose a lot, receive sanctions, UN problems etc.

This way they can focus on Syria where they aren't too strong either as we saw, only if barzani sends his own forces to deal with PKK in Qandil than it can be seen as a real step to end PKK, but they both have the same interests, it's the same PKK that saved barzani when peshmerga fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> Their agreements mean nothing, they're not an entity that has to keep itself to what it signs or what it promises, they've got nothing to lose violating what's signed on a piece of paper unlike governments who can lose a lot, receive sanctions, UN problems etc.
> 
> This way they can focus on Syria where they aren't too strong either as we saw, only if barzani sends his own forces to deal with PKK in Qandil than it can be seen as a real step to end PKK, but they both have the same interests, it's the same PKK that saved barzani when peshmerga fled.



Mate, unfortunately i have to agree with you... What we need to do is Enter KRG's territory. Siege all PKK held mountains. Kill them one by one. And maintain some army units there.

But Erdoğan is so soft to do these things.... In year 2012 we were hearing martyred Turkish soldier news everyday, people were shouting for a ground operation. Yet Erdo did nothing....

Now, PKK regained it's strength to 1992s levels... and increased it's support among Kurds...of course they still can't take a chunk of Turkey by force. But they can kill our soldiers again if they want to.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560460494725976065


----------



## xenon54 out

Schutz said:


> And apparently people so weak that they do others bidding and then complain about being puppets.


Are you able to produce more than stupid one liners or should i give up my hope already?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Islamic State has released the first pictures of its own sniper battalion in what appears to be propaganda to answer the hit US film, American Sniper.

Bearded as well as clean-shaven members of the eight-man unit are pictured posing with long-range Russian-made Dragunov sniper rifles in northern Iraq.

Islamic State: The militant group has revealed pictures of its special 'sniper battalion' (pictured)













Armed and dangerous: Islamic State snipers have seen action in both Iraq and Syria, where they have killed both Kurdish and Iraqi fighters













Big guns: ISIS reportedly took possession of this giant 10-foot-long sniper rifle last year. What sort of effect this gun would have is open to debate, claim experts


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kyrgyz Man Accused Of Sending Five Relatives To Fight In Syria*
BISHKEK -- A Kyrgyz man suspected of sending five relatives to fight alongside Islamist militants in Syria has been arrested.

A police spokesman in the northern Chui region, Nurbek Toktosunov, told RFE/RL on January 28 that the 29-year-old man is suspected of persuading his father, two brothers, a sister, and a sister-in-law to travel to the Syrian city of Raqqa, where they joined Islamic State mliitants.

Toktosunov said investigators found CDs, leaflets, and books with extremist content in the suspect's home.

The statement comes a day after Kyrgyz authorities announced the arrests of three women they said were members of the banned Islamic group Hizb ut-Tahrir in the country's south.

On January 26, the authorities said Kyrgyz security forces apprehended six suspected militants, including four accused of undergoing training in Syria, in the southern Osh province.

Kyrgyz Man Accused Of Sending Five Relatives To Fight In Syria

Syria becomes popular tourism destination, appearantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560492423751954432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Big guns: ISIS reportedly took possession of this giant 10-foot-long sniper rifle last year. What sort of effect this gun would have is open to debate, claim experts





@500 do you know what this is


----------



## Al-Kurdi

1000 said:


> Thanks to coalition airstrikes and Turkey.



turkey? IS attacked YPG positions several times via turkey. the latest one was via the border and YPG went and took over it from the "turkish" side and then handed it back to them. turkey has done nothing but blocking people from entering, but the border is long and Kurds now their lands so they keep smuggling in wounded and take them back etc, bring journalists and take them back and so and so on. would not have been possible without coalition airstrikes, would also not be possible without brave, skilled groundforces



1000 said:


> Big guns: ISIS reportedly took possession of this giant 10-foot-long sniper rifle last year. What sort of effect this gun would have is open to debate, claim experts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @500 do you know what this is


this is from ISIS position in Kobane. pic is quite old.



Dr.Thrax said:


> My thoughts on Kobani: I hate the YPG for some of their policies (forced recruitment of Kurds through a draft, deportation of Arabs, affiliation with PKK which was formed by Hafez, etc.), The victory of Kobani is an achievement, as more Daeshbags are dead.
> 
> 
> lol, A guy from a terrorist group based in Lebanon saluting a shrine somehow shows unity in Syria. Syrian Lion logic.



They may have forced recrutation to a small degree and I support it. You see YPG don't have many flaws but many enemies and they try to find as many excuses as possible to make people go against them. Syria is a one big battle field, soldiers are needed. If they don't want to fight or help, they should leave. Deportation of Arabs? If that would be the case it would be of those working with either ISIS or Assad and any reasonable man should support that but there is no evidence of that and I heavily doubt such a thing taking place. There r many Arabs fighting with YPG, including the Shammar tribe. PKK took advantage of Hafez, Hafez took advantage of PKK, welcome to the middle east. You know very well if anyone has been opressed in Syria it's the Kurds. And if Kurds like PKK would have worked with the regime it would have been because they had no other option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> turkey? IS attacked YPG positions several times via turkey.


What a shameless liar you are 

Peshermarga entered Kobani via Turkey and this is how you respond....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560494973032730624


----------



## 500

Hindustani78 said:


> The Islamic State has released the first pictures of its own sniper battalion in what appears to be propaganda to answer the hit US film, American Sniper.
> 
> Bearded as well as clean-shaven members of the eight-man unit are pictured posing with long-range Russian-made Dragunov sniper rifles in northern Iraq.
> 
> Islamic State: The militant group has revealed pictures of its special 'sniper battalion' (pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armed and dangerous: Islamic State snipers have seen action in both Iraq and Syria, where they have killed both Kurdish and Iraqi fighters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big guns: ISIS reportedly took possession of this giant 10-foot-long sniper rifle last year. What sort of effect this gun would have is open to debate, claim experts


SVD is marksman rifle not sniper.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> SVD is marksman rifle not sniper.



Marksman and sniper are same in Arabic.

قناص


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> what is turkey? I shit on turkey and everything about turks. turks are scum of this planet, turks are vermin and the time will come when waste of air turks gets wiped out from this planet.
> everyday turkish motherfucker are killing kurdish kids, everyday.


Reported.



Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560512030860640256



Maybe you should stop using your kids as human shields.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> everyday turkish motherfucker are killing kurdish kids, everyday.





Sinan said:


> Maybe you should stop using your kids as human shields.....



*And women, too.*

May Fire-God, the Father of Zardosht forbid!!! What would happen to those poor women when ISIS cavemen hugs them with their hairy arms!?...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> what is turkey? I shit on turkey and everything about turks. turks are scum of this planet, turks are vermin and the time will come when waste of air turks gets wiped out from this planet.
> 
> everyday turkish motherfucker are killing kurdish kids, everyday.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560512030860640256




Don't make in Turkey 12 kids and unleash them to terrorise the streets. Aqm bebesi....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> Don't make in Turkey 12 kids and unleash them to terrorise the streets. Aqm bebesi....



Kurds with higher education make 1 or 2 children, not 12.

We should have made all of them profesor with Ph.D.


----------



## Oublious

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurds with higher education make 1 or 2 children, not 12.
> 
> We should have made all of them profesor with Ph.D.




And they are sending ther kids to school, the poor idiots with 12 or 16 kids and three women are be used like alzorts. They are writing from Turkey. We should report this fuker to the police.






If you ask me, shoot al this kids. when they are older they wil be a problem. It doesn't matter if you are helping them or not. At the end they wil backstab you


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Oublious said:


> And they are sending ther kids to school, the poor idiots with 12 or 16 kids and three women are be used like alzorts. They are writing from Turkey. We should report this fuker to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me, shoot al this kids. when they are older they wil be a problem. It doesn't matter if you are helping them or not. At the end they wil backstab you



There will be a civil war. We are playing the extra minutes before signal.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Please stop with the Kurd vs Turk. You guys really need to stop fighting, in forum and out. The PKK and other extreme ideologies are hurting everyone in the surrounding region.


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> How Assad's thugs defaced an anti-Assad journalist's house in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faisal Al-Kasim: "hahahahah.That is what happened to my house in Syria just because I oppose Bashar Assad's fascism and brutality"


These synthol juice monkeys are so pathetic. They act all tough for the camera but in reality they are immature little nobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Please stop with the Kurd vs Turk. You guys really need to stop fighting, in forum and out. The PKK and other extreme ideologies are hurting everyone in the surrounding region.



What have you thought? Western powers gonna give anti-Assad front a say in the future of Syria?

Nah, Sunni and Alawi Arabs gonna kill eachother. And Kurds carve out a new state out of Syria. You were cheated. Your country was destroyed.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alienoz_TR said:


> What have you thought? Western powers gonna give anti-Assad front a say in the future of Syria?
> 
> Nah, Sunni and Alawi Arabs gonna kill eachother. And Kurds carve out a new state out of Syria. You were cheated. Your country was destroyed.


I definitely know what the West and East are both trying to do. And the Kurds, the deportation is part of the creation of their new state. The only countries we can really trust are Turkey, Sweden, and maybe France. (France has started to advocate with a NFZ in the North, just like Turkey, which will really help.)

But don't worry, we'll take care of the Alawites. They used to invade Sunni villages and rape and pillage. Then, under French occupation, they were the darrak (Police) for the French. Now, they are our oppressors.
We will put them in their place. They will not oppress us again. They will be like every other group in Syria, no special rights, and equal rights.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> *The only countries we can really trust are Turkey, *Sweden, and maybe France. (France has started to advocate with a NFZ in the North, just like Turkey, which will really help.)



You are naive. Do you know how many Kurds are in the Turkish goverment? Do you know how many American agent in the Turkish government?

Turks are your friends, yes. We share our food, but in your shoes i would not trust Turkish government. 

I was hoping Assad would have gotten rid of in a year or two. But it didnt happen. Kurds gained ground instead. ISIS is balancing the situation in Syria and Iraq. Therefore I favour it over pro-Israeli, pro-American Kurds.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are naive. Do you know how many Kurds are in the Turkish goverment? Do you know how many American agent in the Turkish government?
> 
> Turks are your friends, yes. We share our food, but in your shoes i would not trust Turkish government.
> 
> I was hoping Assad would have gotten rid of in a year or two. But it didnt happen. Kurds gained ground instead. ISIS is balancing the situation in Syria and Iraq. Therefore I favour it over pro-Israeli, pro-American Kurds.


ISIS really didn't balance anything, they made the Kurds gain ground. If they didn't exist, Kurds would have no gained any ground, and cities like Deir Ez Zour, Raqqa, Hasakeh, even Aleppo would be bustling cities right now.
We might've been able to take Idlib and keep Homs, too.

Also, I trust the Turkish government because they helped us. Yes, they are corrupt, every government is, and I definitely want Erdogan to stop any corruption he or his officials have. But we seriously need a strong regional ally to stand up against any aggression.

And as far as I'm concerned, the Turkish government isn't oppressing or mass-murdering anyone. (inb4 raging PKK supporters.)


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Please stop with the Kurd vs Turk. You guys really need to stop fighting, in forum and out. The PKK and other extreme ideologies are hurting everyone in the surrounding region.



Kurds aren't your brothers, they're just using you. History gives enough examples. Remember the 1991 uprisings in Southern Iraq, Kurds were supporting the mainly Shi'ite protesters against 'Sunni' Saddam, after 2003 they've been playing pro Sunni.

Same story in Syria, just wait for the right opportunity and they'll treat you as hostile so why should we pretend like we're friends. Let's say the truth instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Kurds aren't your brothers, they're just using you. History gives enough examples. Remember the 1991 uprisings in Southern Iraq, Kurds were supporting the mainly Shi'ite protesters against 'Sunni' Saddam, after 2003 they've been playing pro Sunni.
> 
> Same story in Syria, just wait for the right opportunity and they'll treat you as hostile so why should we pretend like we're friends. Let's say the truth instead.


I know about the YPG and PKK, that's why I hate them. But Peshmerga aren't so bad, they helped Turkey against the PKK. Kurds aren't bad as a whole, but their "representatives" are terrible people.

They're kind of like Arabs and Persians, neither of us really have any good representatives. We all have terrible governments.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> I know about the YPG and PKK, that's why I hate them. But Peshmerga aren't so bad, they helped Turkey against the PKK. Kurds aren't bad as a whole, but their "representatives" are terrible people.



When did they help against PKK, they don't even deal with PKK residing in Qandil, infact PKK helped Pesh a few months ago, they're working together in Sinjar mountain.

Irrelevant what Kurds are, i'm not talking about individuals here but politics, you can befriend them but they're your enemy politically, you're supposedly pro Syria whatever it is FSA or SAA, their interests go against yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> When did they help against PKK, they don't even deal with PKK residing in Qandil, infact PKK helped Pesh a few months ago, they're working together in Sinjar mountain.
> 
> Irrelevant what Kurds are, i'm not talking about individuals here but politics, you can befriend them but they're your enemy politically, you're supposedly pro Syria whatever it is FSA or SAA, their interests go against yours.


Not really, FSA do represent me. They want either Islamic or Secular democracy, which is what I want.


----------



## spiderkiller

@Dr.Thrax you really think FSA has any power in syria ? even if asad s regime falls there will be no freedom in syria. half of the country is ruled by isis. the other militias are al nusra and jeish al islam . no one better than assad is coming for syria and sir if you do not get that then youre a retard.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

spiderkiller said:


> @Dr.Thrax you really think FSA has any power in syria ? even if asad s regime falls there will be no freedom in syria. half of the country is ruled by isis. the other militias are al nusra and jeish al islam . no one better than assad is coming for syria and sir if you do not get that then youre a retard.



Assad should also forget ruling eastern Syria. Only reason why SAA is still in the cities like Deir ez-Zor and Hasakah is that IS and Kurds kill each other.

If IS focus on Deir ez-Zor, and Kurds on Hasakah, both of them would collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

spiderkiller said:


> @Dr.Thrax you really think FSA has any power in syria ? even if asad s regime falls there will be no freedom in syria. half of the country is ruled by isis. the other militias are al nusra and jeish al islam . no one better than assad is coming for syria and sir if you do not get that then youre a retard.


Jaish Al Islam is not bad. They are great actually. And FSA has most of Dara'a, and a lot of other land in Syria. ISIS hast mostly the Northeast and the Deserts of the East, while Nusra's stronghold is Idlib, and they don't really have a major stronghold anywhere else.


----------



## spiderkiller

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaish Al Islam is not bad. They are great actually. And FSA has most of Dara'a, and a lot of other land in Syria. ISIS hast mostly the Northeast and the Deserts of the East, while Nusra's stronghold is Idlib, and they don't really have a major stronghold anywhere else.


majority of the militias in south like dar'a or quneitra have a lot of potential to join al nusra. they have extreme beliefs and by no means they are like the FSA fighters in north and aleppo. the only place i can say FSA is still a little powerful is around aleppo and damascus. others are just bunch of extremists and no one can deny that. the only solution to this bloodshed is political agreement and this is what turkey and israel don't like. FSA is just playing by the rules of turkey and israel.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaish Al Islam is not bad. They are great actually. And FSA has most of Dara'a, and a lot of other land in Syria. ISIS hast mostly the Northeast and the Deserts of the East, while Nusra's stronghold is Idlib, and they don't really have a major stronghold anywhere else.



From which city or province do you hail from?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alienoz_TR said:


> From which city or province do you hail from?


I come from Aleppo.


spiderkiller said:


> majority of the militias in south like dar'a or quneitra have a lot of potential to join al nusra. they have extreme beliefs and by no means they are like the FSA fighters in north and aleppo. the only place i can say FSA is still a little powerful is around aleppo and damascus. others are just bunch of extremists and no one can deny that. the only solution to this bloodshed is political agreement and this is what turkey and israel don't like. FSA is just playing by the rules of turkey and israel.


lol. Funny how the "extremists of the south" are the ones supported by the U.S. They aren't extremists, most are FSA. And no, they don't like Israel, and they don't "play by the rules" of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

This F$A terrorist is now an I$I$ emir

Assir to become ISIS emir in Lebanon: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Syrian Lion said:


> This F$A terrorist is now an I$I$ emir
> 
> Assir to become ISIS emir in Lebanon: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR



As I said before, FSA is moving towards ISIS.

But the Syrian government now can focus solely on one target instead of two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> As I said before, FSA is moving towards ISIS.
> 
> But the Syrian government now can focus solely on one target instead of two.


yes, it was obvious, the so called "moderate" rebels are do not exist, they only need the western weapons to sell it to I$I$ and/or give to I$I$... F$A and I$I$ are the same, the west created a new name for terrorists group F$A just to manipulate the world that it is not AQ and I$I$... while in reality F$A = I$I$ = AQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Oublious said:


> Don't make in Turkey 12 kids and unleash them to terrorise the streets. *Aqm bebesi*....



Are you from Ankara ?


----------



## Oublious

Sinan said:


> Are you from Ankara ?




yezzz Ankara Kecioren...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Times of Oman | News :: Erdogan says no to Syrian Kurdistan in Turkey

Many problems ahead between Kurds in Iraq-Syria-Turkey


----------



## -SINAN-

Oublious said:


> yezzz Ankara Kecioren...


Vay topraam.


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> yes, it was obvious, the so called "moderate" rebels are do not exist, they only need the western weapons to sell it to I$I$ and/or give to I$I$... F$A and I$I$ are the same, the west created a new name for terrorists group F$A just to manipulate the world that it is not AQ and I$I$... while in reality F$A = I$I$ = AQ



Your writing looks like a bad link, your whole post looks like a bad link, I admire your unrelenting propaganda effort, reminded me of WW2 propaganda and how stupid it was. You are just like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Sinan said:


> Vay topraam.
> View attachment 187862




Eyvallah topraam, sen neresinden? Kecioren deme simdik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Oublious said:


> Eyvallah topraam, sen neresinden? Kecioren deme simdik.



Yok Çankaya.


----------



## Oublious

Sinan said:


> Yok Çankaya.




iyi cankaya da az iskembe corbasi icmedik geceleri, cankaya ya cikan su yol vardi tepe. baya uzun cadde, sonunda lokanta var. Varoslar, sarhoslar ve mekan sahibilerin takildi lokanta aklima geliyor cankaya okuyunca. herneyse burayii fazla bulandirmayalim ban yeriz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> what is turkey? I shit on turkey and everything about turks. turks are scum of this planet, turks are vermin and the time will come when waste of air turks gets wiped out from this planet.
> 
> everyday turkish motherfucker are killing kurdish kids, everyday.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560512030860640256


Haha someone had a breakdown. 

Yeah killing Kurdish kids, then dont use them as human shields and act as heroic as you play in front of world media.
(for foreigners who dont know how a avarage pkk riot looks like.)















They are not only using them as human shields but also kidnapping them, Kurdish mothers protesting for release of their kids by pkk.








Child marriage, honor killings, female circumsition, archaic system with landlords using villagers as slaves, pkk terror, hezbollah terror, 70% illegal usage of electricity, 90% illegal usage of water, smuggling (drugs/gasoline) all of them in Turkey are happening in Kurdish areas, most jihadists who went to Syria and Iraq are from Kurdish provinces, you can act liberal and modern in front of the world as much as you want but we know you better than anyone else out there, who do you think you are fooling with a couple chicks posing for camera while ''fighting'' isis?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stop using your kids as human shields.....



then I suppose you support Israel in teh same way they are slaughtering palestinians?


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> then I suppose you support Israel in teh same way they are slaughtering palestinians?



Theirs is a complicated situation. They are doing both right and wrong.

But using 7 years old kids as human shields is just wrong and you can't justify.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Your writing looks like a bad link, your whole post looks like a bad link, I admire your unrelenting propaganda effort, reminded me of WW2 propaganda and how stupid it was. You are just like that.


Your ignorance and stupidity is blinding you, you don't have to believe me, the whole world knows it, even your masters in the west...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560802268652793856
Good.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Theirs is a complicated situation. They are doing both right and wrong.
> 
> But using 7 years old kids as human shields is just wrong and you can't justify.



Where do you see anyone using them as shields? I don't see anyone forcing them to go out. video clearly shwos the police going out and just shots the kid like he has no meaning. did the kid come with a knife or something trying to kill him? Just the average racist rumi doing what they always do.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Where do you see anyone using them as shields? I don't see anyone forcing them to go out. video clearly shwos the police going out and just shots the kid like he has no meaning. did the kid come with a knife or something trying to kill him? Just the average racist rumi doing what they always do.



Lol, they are attacking police with their own will...  We are talking about small kids man.

So you saw the police ? Most possibly that kid has been shot by PKK scum...who even doesn't know how to properly hold a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Your ignorance and stupidity is blinding you, you don't have to believe me, the whole world knows it, even your masters in the west...




Really your writing looks like the propaganda that the old Ba'ath party used to employ way back when. It is so funny reading your posts. I always get a chuckle. 

Your propaganda method is based on exploiting fallacies and presenting them as facts and then continue to reaffirming said fallacies until the ignorant believe them. The same propaganda used by the Nazis in WW2 way back when. 

Seriously you can scream "it is a fact" from here until tomorrow, that will not make them facts my friend. Facts are taken not presented. Think on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560854828528984064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560767871178272768


Sinan said:


> Lol, they are attacking police with their own will...  We are talking about small kids man.
> 
> So you saw the police ? Most possibly that kid has been shot by PKK scum...who even doesn't know how to properly hold a gun.



watch the video and see who does what to who ffs. that kid did nothing to be deserved to be killed like that.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560765611253706752PKK sympathyzer youth aged between 12-16 lynched a bearded man in Cizre.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560857833756196865A PKK member killed in Cizre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> watch the video and see who does what to who ffs. that kid did nothing to be deserved to be killed like that.


Yeap...that child didn't deserved to die...no child deserves death...fault is on his terrorist parents not on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Yeap...that child didn't deserved to die...no child deserves death...fault is on his terrorist parents not on him.


fault is on terrorist occupying rumis who won't leave their land.


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> fault is on terrorist occupying rumis who won't leave their land.


Occupying? Since when? 1000 Years? You are pretty much native if you live more than a millenia on a place or should rest of the humanity go back to Africa because they are occupying the lands of Bears, Wolves and Deers?
Stupid logic you have there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> fault is on terrorist occupying rumis who won't leave their land.



Get out of Anatolia back to Zagros Mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> fault is on terrorist occupying rumis who won't leave their land.




We brought yo you into our land....and saved you from Persians....now you claim our land..it's laughable.
And WTF is a "rumis" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560873700459679744
There is another photo with the body of pilot. Which I didnt post.



Sinan said:


> We brought yo you into our land....and saved you from Persians....now you claim our land..it's laughable.
> And WTF is a "rumis" ?



Inhabitant of Roman land, aka Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Inhabitant of Roman land, aka Anatolia.


In this case he isnt wrong though we are indeed inhabitants of Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Inhabitant of Roman land, aka Anatolia.


Lol, first time, i ever heard of that..... 



xenon54 said:


> In this case he isnt wrong though we are indeed inhabitants of Anatolia.


Though....it's Turkish land since 1071.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> Lol, first time, i ever heard of that.....



Mevlana Celaleddin *Rumi
*
You have heard it before, thats for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Though....it's Turkish land since 1071.


Anatolia was battleground for many civilisations, the real natives extinct long before we arrived there, we were the last ones to rule it so its ours. 



Alienoz_TR said:


> Mevlana Celaleddin *Rumi
> *
> You have heard it before, thats for sure.


How is he related to inhabitants of Anatolia, he isnt even native to Anatolia himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

xenon54 said:


> How is he related to inhabitants of Anatolia, he isnt even native to Anatolia himself.



Rumi is a nickname which shows his town/origin. He settled in Anatolia after Mongol invasion.

Mahmud Kashgari (from Kashgar)
Celaleddin Rumi (from Roman land)
Shems Tabrizi (from Tabriz) etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Rumi is a nickname which shows his town/origin. He settled in Anatolia after Mongol invasion.
> 
> Mahmud Kashgari (from Kashgar)
> Celaleddin Rumi (from Roman land)
> Shems Tabrizi (from Tabriz) etc...


Ahh now its clear thx, but what doesnt this wanna be native guy wanna say to us, he is less native to Anatolia than us anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Rumi is a nickname which shows his town/origin. He settled in Anatolia after Mongol invasion.
> 
> Mahmud Kashgari (from Kashgar)
> Celaleddin Rumi (from Roman land)
> Shems Tabrizi (from Tabriz) etc...



His real name is Jalaledin Muhammad Balkhi, Balkh is now in Afghanistan. He is not a native of Anatolia, just lived there for years until his death. Rumi is what westerners call him, since he lived in Anatolia, previously knows as Rum thanks to Byzantine empire or Eastern Roman empire.

Off topic btw, but a correction was needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> His real name is Jalaledin Muhammad Balkhi, Balkh is now in Afghanistan. He is not a native of Anatolia, just lived there for years until his death. Rumi is what westerners call him, since he lived in Anatolia, previously knows as Rum thanks to Byzantine empire or Eastern Roman empire.
> 
> Off topic btw, but a correction was needed.



As I said: He settled in Anatolia after Mongol invasion.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Rumi is a nickname which shows his town/origin. He settled in Anatolia after Mongol invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mevlana Celaleddin *Rumi
> *
> You have heard it before, thats for sure.



Yeah, yeah..... you are right. I forgot about Mevlana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Alienoz_TR said:


> Mevlana Celaleddin *Rumi
> *
> You have heard it before, thats for sure.



Offtopic but, do you think people called mevlana moulana jalaluddin or mevlana celaleddin in his own time ?


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> fault is on terrorist occupying rumis who won't leave their land.


The occupiers are the scum who came from the zagros mountains 

The one who should leave is the guest no the owner of the house 

Do you understand mountain ape


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Bratva said:


> Offtopic but, do you think people called mevlana moulana jalaluddin or mevlana celaleddin in his own time ?



Mevlana is Turkish transcription. Turks simply say: Molla.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Lol, first time, i ever heard of that.....
> 
> 
> Though....it's Turkish land since 1071.


actually rumis were what you were called by Kurds b4 the assimilation policies started under ataturk and teh turkification. Kurdish elders still call turks for rumis. fact is you guys aren't turks after all, you're mix of anatolian people, Armenians, Kurds, Greeks, Slavs, Bulgarian, Arabs etc etc


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> actually rumis were what you were called by Kurds b4 the assimilation policies started under ataturk and teh turkification. Kurdish elders still call turks for rumis. fact is you guys aren't turks after all, you're mix of anatolian people, Armenians, Kurds, Greeks, Slavs, Bulgarian, Arabs etc etc



Wrong. You read too much proKurd proArmenian pro Greek internet forums.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> We brought yo you into our land....and saved you from Persians....now you claim our land..it's laughable.
> And WTF is a "rumis" ?



haha what? Kurds ancestors have always lived on those lands. Kurds in Tawriz and Ardabil was fighting off the invading oghuz tribes trying to enter the region, whom attacked just after the massive mongol invasion. 







Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hurrians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mount Judi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Corduene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Alienoz_TR said:


> Wrong. You read too much proKurd proArmenian pro Greek internet forums.



lol, take a genetic test and see for yourself if you're actaully so close to turkmenistan lol man, who the **** r u trying to fool. you guys r much more closer to western asians, something normal really but too much for your brainwashed brains to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Really your writing looks like the propaganda that the old Ba'ath party used to employ way back when. It is so funny reading your posts. I always get a chuckle.
> 
> Your propaganda method is based on exploiting fallacies and presenting them as facts and then continue to reaffirming said fallacies until the ignorant believe them. The same propaganda used by the Nazis in WW2 way back when.
> 
> Seriously you can scream "it is a fact" from here until tomorrow, that will not make them facts my friend. Facts are taken not presented. Think on that.


Your propaganda is a joke, taking facts and turning then into lies because they fit your agenda... 

Again like I said before, your own masters admit that's f$a are terrorists, not your enemies who claim that... Your allies or your master...


----------



## Oublious

Al-Kurdi said:


> haha what? Kurds ancestors have always lived on those lands. Kurds in Tawriz and Ardabil was fighting off the invading oghuz tribes trying to enter the region, whom attacked just after the massive mongol invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hurrians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mount Judi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Corduene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> lol, take a genetic test and see for yourself if you're actaully so close to turkmenistan lol man, who the **** r u trying to fool. you guys r much more closer to western asians, something normal really but too much for your brainwashed brains to accept.



I think a genetic test wil show us what you are, maybe not from human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> haha what? Kurds ancestors have always lived on those lands. Kurds in Tawriz and Ardabil was fighting off the invading oghuz tribes trying to enter the region, whom attacked just after the massive mongol invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hurrians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mount Judi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Corduene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> lol, take a genetic test and see for yourself if you're actaully so close to turkmenistan lol man, who the **** r u trying to fool. you guys r much more closer to western asians, something normal really but too much for your brainwashed brains to accept.



1) I descend from a Turkmen tribe who settled centuries ago.

2) Around 7-8 century BC, Persians have invaded Sumeria, Assyria and Babylonia who had nothing to do with Iranics. You are not original inhabitants of the region to claim lands from us. Who are you trying to fool?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) I descend from a Turkmen tribe who settled centuries ago.
> 
> 2) Around 7-8 century BC, Persians have invaded Sumeria, Assyria and Babylonia who had nothing to do with Iranics. You are not original inhabitants of the region to claim lands from us. Who are you trying to fool?


The correction is we didn't invaded them . After fall of median dynasty by the hand of grand son of the last median king and stablishment of achamenide dynasty it was Babylon and Lydia who united and attacked us and after we defeat them we simply annexed those countries .

About superman well their empire have been destroyed by Assyria years before any Persian dynasty and about Assyria it was not Persian who defeated them it was that the neighboring countries just fed up with their warring nature and united and destroyed their empire (a coalition of Babylonian and Median)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

JEskandari said:


> The correction is we didn't invaded them . After fall of median dynasty by the hand of grand son of the last median king and stablishment of achamenide dynasty it was Babylon and Lydia who united and attacked us and after we defeat them we simply annexed those countries .



(1000 Years later) Their cousins, Semitic Arabs annexed Sassanids in 7th century. Closed the account.

Allah knows where the Persians come from? From India, maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Alienoz_TR said:


> (1000 Years later) Their cousins, Semitic Arabs annexed Sassanids in 7th century. Closed the account.
> 
> Allah knows where the Persians come from? From India, maybe.


Wrong the majority believe from north of Caspian sea.

And honestly I don't believe the people of Lydia were semite . And well several years later the Persian Al-buyed dynasty conqured the abbasid dynasty and made the case really closed .


----------



## Alienoz_TR

JEskandari said:


> Wrong the majority believe from north of Caspian sea.
> 
> And honestly I don't believe the people of Lydia were semite . And well several years later the Persian Al-buyed dynasty conqured the abbasid dynasty and made the case really closed .



Appearently, ages-old accounts are still waiting to be settled.


----------



## SALMAN F

JEskandari said:


> Wrong the majority believe from north of Caspian sea.
> 
> And honestly I don't believe the people of Lydia were semite . And well several years later the Persian Al-buyed dynasty conqured the abbasid dynasty and made the case really closed .



Actaully it was abu muslim al khorasani who made it case closed

Al buyed didn't conquer the Abbasids since the Abbasids majority of them were persians and obsessed with the Sassanid way of ruling even their black custome was Sassanid and the vizier also sassanid 

Before the al buyed it was the barmaki family and the Abbasid revolt came from khorasan with persian soldiers majority


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> actually rumis were what you were called by Kurds b4 the assimilation policies started under ataturk and teh turkification. Kurdish elders still call turks for rumis. fact is you guys aren't turks after all, you're mix of anatolian people, Armenians, Kurds, Greeks, Slavs, Bulgarian, Arabs etc etc



Were your elders shouting "Rumi" from the mountains..... ?  If we are rumis accept that you are mountain Turks.....

I love how you guys invent history, everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Please stay on topic.


----------



## Tacticool

which type of aircraft had been shot down recently?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Jabhat al Nusra attacked Harakat Hazm HQ and took Hazm militias captive. Another pro-US militia goes down.


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

Alienoz_TR said:


> Jabhat al Nusra attacked Harakat Hazm HQ and took Hazm militias captive. Another pro-US militia goes down.


Allahu Akbar, may Allah grant victory to Nusra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Graves of PKK terrorists












Yesterday: A female Kurdish terrorist was killed by Turkish Security Personel while she tried crossing to Syria illegally. (Turkish News Agencies)


----------



## 500

Rebels (IF) blow Hajiz Fanan near Ariha with tunnel:
















Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kurdish claims were proved wrong. IS still controls the countryside of Ayn al-Arab/Kobane.






Kobani'ye IŞİD saldırısı

4 Kurds were wounded during IS artillery attack in Ayn al Arab. (Turkish sources later claimed 2 of them lost their lives)


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hindustani78 said:


> The town, which is known in Arabic as Ain al-Arab, is now characterised by demolished buildings and heavily armed fighters roaming otherwise deserted, rubble-strewn streets



When they said: Kobane will be Stalingrad, I laughed. Now I see. Like Stalingrad. Almost like Hiroshima.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, January 29, 2015
Rebel fighters fire Grad rockets toward forces of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad stationed in al-Suqaylabiyah district, from the orchards north of Kfar Zeita village in the northern countryside of Hama, Syria January 29, 2015. REUTERS/Mohamad Bayoush


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561201085831184384


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561201085831184384



who's got more fighters, Nusra or FSA ? , FSA r confused n weak n Nusra is hesitating in implementing their islamic emirate project n IS is expending meanwhile


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561228760641323008
ISIS killed 3 YPG members in Ayn al-Arab.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561109709030051840ISIS killed a number of Assad forces in Deir ez-Zor.




WaitingInDabiq said:


> who's got more fighters, Nusra or FSA ? , FSA r confused n weak n Nusra is hesitating in implementing their islamic emirate project n IS is expending meanwhile



Nusra is being reinforced by foreign fighters. Rebels have to rely only on locals.


----------



## flamer84

@Horus @waz @Jungibaaz

After being prohibited to post gruesome pictures member @Alienoz_TR insists on terrorists tweets for his news,nevermind that he's clearly a terrorist apologiser.For how long will his douchebagery be tolerated ?


Don't get me started at his insults at other religions,others have been banned for much less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> I support Turkish interests. You can fvck off.




You're terrorist garbage,plain and simple.You're a simpleton who'se been spoon fed religion up his simpleton mind and nothing else,all your life.But the rest the of us should be spared your stupidity and,like with all garbage,you should be thrown out.


----------



## C130

flamer84 said:


> @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz
> 
> After being prohibited to post gruesome pictures member @Alienoz_TR insists on terrorists tweets for his news,nevermind that he's clearly a terrorist apologiser.For how long will his douchebagery be tolerated ?
> 
> 
> Don't get me started at his insults at other religions,others have been banned for much less.



he's only a terrorist supporter when they are attacking the Kurds, because they are terrorists themselves against Turkey, lol.

Turkey are just as worse as the Zionists of Israel.

you can draw parallels of one another.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

C130 said:


> he's only a terrorist supporter when they are attacking the Kurds, because they are terrorists themselves against Turkey, lol.
> 
> Turkey are just as worse as the Zionists of Israel.
> 
> you can draw parallels of one another.



You are supporting PKK with aerial cover. Dont start with me.


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> You need to get out of the forum. Take some fresh air.
> 
> You come here to dictate Pakistanis on how they should rule the forum.




Wrong terrorist.I'm just asking the mods to apply the forum rules,not dictating to anyone.Terrorist like you belong to the the garbage bin,it's where bacteria needs to be,away from sane people.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Wrong terrorist.I'm just asking the mods to apply the forum rules,not dictating to anyone.Terrorist like you belong to the the garbage bin,it's where bacteria needs to be,away from sane people.



Offtopic. Enough.


----------



## C130

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are supporting PKK with aerial cover. Dont start with me.




assuming all Kurds are PKK.
supporting genocidal kaffirs


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Nope,i think sane Turkish members are on to him,he hates Ataturk ,he's a full blown terrorist.



Wrong, I love Ataturk with my heart. He kicked your kind severely.


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Offtopic. Enough.




You and your terrorist tweets should be banned.Tweets are not news,you're scum and a terror symphathiser.You should be banned for the sake of a clean forum, as you're clearly mentally deranged.


----------



## C130

flamer84 said:


> Nope,i think sane Turkish members are on to him,he hates Ataturk ,he's a full blown terrorist.



he just hates Kurds. I think PKK killed someone close to him.


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wrong, I love Ataturk with my heart. He kicked your kind severely.




Sure you do Baghdadi apologiser ....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> You and your terrorist tweets should be banned.Tweets are not news,you're scum and a terror symphathiser.You should be banned for the sake of a clean forum, as you're clearly mentally deranged.



If Americans can post in this forum, why shouldnt I?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> When they said: Kobane will be Stalingrad, I laughed. Now I see. Like Stalingrad. Almost like Hiroshima.


CC carried 450 airstrikes in Kobani, including the B-1B. So they destroyed more than 500 buildings there. Total number of buildings in Kobani is about 2000. Several hundred buildings were destroyed by fighting and suicide bombings almost all buildings were damaged.


----------



## C130

Alienoz_TR said:


> If Americans can post in this forum, why shouldnt I?



supporting terrorist ISIL you have no shame. you have called me names and have shown to be racist and ignorant. you are a troll and a hater 


i hate ISIL and terrorists, but I don't hate all Muslims or Middle Easterners. you clearly hate all Americans and Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> CC carried 450 airstrikes in Kobani, including the B-1B. So they destroyed more than 500 buildings there. Total number of buildings in Kobani is about 2000. Several hundred buildings were destroyed by fighting and suicide bombings almost all buildings were damaged.



Reinforced concrete endured physical impact of aerial bombardment.


----------



## atatwolf

Why is the FSA helping PKK Kurdish terrorists?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

atatwolf said:


> Why is the FSA helping PKK Kurdish terrorists?



Some of FSA are Kurdish origin, like the ones in Ayn al-Arab.

Besides FSA is almost non-existant in northern parts of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wrong, I love Ataturk with my heart. He kicked *your kind* severely.



Stop dividing people by religion Dumbo...just because some nominally Christians attacked/waged war on nominally Muslims "x" years ago doesn't make us different camps "y" years later halfwit!

What do *I *or *my people* have to do with your war 90 years ago ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Stop dividing people by religion Dumbo...just because some nominally Christians attacked/waged war on nominally Muslims "x" years ago doesn't make us different camps "y" years later halfwit!
> 
> What do *I *or *my people* have to do with your war 90 years ago ?



Offtopic.


----------



## Bratva

flamer84 said:


> @Horus @waz @Jungibaaz
> 
> After being prohibited to post gruesome pictures member @Alienoz_TR insists on terrorists tweets for his news,nevermind that he's clearly a terrorist apologiser.For how long will his douchebagery be tolerated ?
> 
> 
> Don't get me started at his insults at other religions,others have been banned for much less.



He post news and tweets of both sides of conflict as it is. How should we know what is happening if he doesn't do it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit a regime tank in Ariha, Idlib.


----------



## flamer84

Bratva said:


> He post news and tweets of both sides of conflict as it is. How should we know what is happening if he doesn't do it ?



Check again...he mostly post tweets of ISIS,Al Nusra real/imaginary gains.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561079710311276544


----------



## tesla

whats wrong flamer .alienoz is respectful member of this forum .i didnt expect from you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

flamer84 said:


> Check again...he mostly post tweets of ISIS,Al Nusra real/imaginary gains.



The other party of conflict, SAA and their allies, @Syrion Lion cover their news and propaganda diligently. So to counteract him Alien post news and propaganda of rebels and that make users job easy to separate fact from fiction. Remember Truth always lie in between in two versions of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flamer84

tesla said:


> whats wrong flamer .alienoz is respectful member of this forum .i didnt expect from you




No he is not.Maybe you've missed the thread when he was calling Christians loonatics and idiots,and me ofcourse,because the mods deleted it withouth deservingly banning him ,but even so...look at his speech,covertly praising ISIS and calling all of us non Muslims as "the enemy"....altough on stealth mode.

This sick individual has a deranged "us vs them" mentality.



Bratva said:


> The other party of conflict, SAA and their allies, @Syrion Lion cover their news and propaganda diligently. *So as a counteract Alien post news and propaganda of rebels* and that make users job easy to separate fact from fiction. Remember Truth always lie in between in two versions of story.



With tweets ?? Reliable news right there.....


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> The other party of conflict, SAA and their allies, @Syrion Lion cover their news and propaganda diligently. So as a counteract Alien post news and propaganda of rebels and that make users job easy to separate fact from fiction. Remember Truth always lie in between in two versions of story.


I never used twitter, facebook, youtube as source, most of my reporting comes from Anti-Syria media, so people like you can't dare and open their mouth and say Syrian propaganda...


----------



## Ahiska

Alienoz_TR said:


> Am I sick? WHO DID THIS? Now stay away.


Pictures like those are forbidden here.


----------



## Ahiska

flamer84 said:


> No he is not.Maybe you've missed the thread when he was calling Christians loonatics and idiots,and me ofcourse,because the mods deleted it withouth deservingly banning him ,but even so...look at his speech,covertly praising ISIS and calling all of us non Muslims as "the enemy"....altough on stealth mode.
> 
> This sick individual has a deranged "us vs them" mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> With tweets ?? Reliable news right there.....


What i dont understand is that many Muslims who hate/dislike Christians never lived with them......



Alienoz_TR said:


> He needs to shut up.


Its still forbidden and you shouldnt show it/post it


----------



## flamer84

Ahiska said:


> What i dont understand is that many Muslims who hate/dislike Christians never lived with them......



It's not the first the time he used that "you people-enemy"(as in Christians) with me.Ironically,my country has had its last war with Turkey in 1877 and since than has enjoyed only cordial relations despite being in the Balkans when it could have joined several anti Ottoman/Turkey campaigns when the latter was at its weakest.But,it didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> I never used twitter, facebook, youtube as source,* most of my reporting comes from Anti-Syria media*, so people like you can't dare and open their mouth and say Syrian propaganda...


 
How convenient. at least when you lie, make it convincing or lie to someone who isn't following your posts from last 3 years. 

For example, If you post your news from anti syria media, where is the news about the Assad tortures, the hospital where torture occurred, those soldiers whose FB profile was posted ? I didn't see you posting that news ?

Or what about daily barrel bombings? I didn't see you posting that news either!

And if you have used common sense or put a thought before saying you never use social media platforms, do you know when it comes to rebel side of versions all the major outlets of western and eastern countries use the same that you mentioned? Or does rebels have electronic media or print media? So we stop taking news from social media and refer to rebel e and p media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahiska

flamer84 said:


> It's not the first the time he used that "you people-enemy"(as in Christians) with me.Ironically,my country has had its last war with Turkey in 18777 and since than has enjouyed only cordial relations despite being in the Balkans when it could have joined several anti Ottoman/Turkey campaigns when the latter was at its weakest.But,it didnt.


I lived with many different ethnicies and religions in my life and there never is a "we" and "them" mentally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

flamer84 said:


> No he is not.Maybe you've missed the thread when he was calling Christians loonatics and idiots,and me ofcourse,because the mods deleted it withouth deservingly banning him ,but even so...look at his speech,covertly praising ISIS and calling all of us non Muslims as "the enemy"....altough on stealth mode.
> 
> This sick individual has a deranged "us vs them" mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> With tweets ?? Reliable news right there.....



Does rebel have tv stations, electronic or print media which can be taken as reliable source of news then ? 

Doesn't mainstream media usually depends on these tweets to gather news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska

Bratva said:


> Does rebel have tv stations, electronic or print media which can be taken as reliable source of news then ?
> 
> Doesn't mainstream media usually depends on these tweets to gather news ?


While what you say is true i wouldnt really fully trust it without a proper source.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahiska said:


> While what you say is true i wouldnt really fully trust it without a proper source.



I post reliable news. Whatever I post comes 90% true.


----------



## Bratva

Ahiska said:


> While what you say is true i wouldnt really fully trust it without a proper source.



Like I said, such news are taken at face value, not as gospel truth, not as complete truth and compared with Syrian Government versions


----------



## Ahiska

Bratva said:


> Like I said, such news are taken at face value, not as gospel truth, not as complete truth and compared with Syrian Government versions


Of course i also dont trust "official" Syrian news


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bratva said:


> How convenient. at least when you lie, make it convincing or lie to someone who isn't following your posts from last 3 years.
> 
> For example, If you post your news from anti syria media, where is the news about the Assad tortures, the hospital where torture occurred, those soldiers whose FB profile was posted ? I didn't see you posting that news ?
> 
> Or what about daily barrel bombings? I didn't see you posting that news either!
> 
> And if you have used common sense or put a thought before saying you never use social media platforms, do you know when it comes to rebel side of versions all the major outlets of western and eastern countries use the same that you mentioned? Or does rebels have electronic media or print media? So we stop taking news from social media and refer to rebel e and p media


like I said, I use your own sources that you claim are credible and reliable... YouTube is not my main source, it is only shown for what your media reports, I use it to show you your own media...
you have been following me for three years as you said, then good, you should know what my most threads contain, your own reliable western media... this way you can't complain..

and those torture reports are nothing but lies.... you must be naive to believe someone would film, or photo such things..

and about the barrel bombings, they are used against terrorists F$A, Syria has every right to fight terrorism wherever it is found in Syria... heck other nations invaded countries based on fighting terrorism... 

those terrorists have western media and etc supporting them 24/7... this is not just a regular war, it is also media war...


----------



## Ahiska

Alienoz_TR said:


> I am pro-Sunni, I am pro-Turk.
> 
> Naturally I would support Tal-Afar Turkmens against KDP Kurds.


So let me ask you one question.
Do you support ISIS?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahiska said:


> So let me ask you one question.
> Do you support ISIS?



Do you support Turkmens?


----------



## Ahiska

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you support Turkmens?


This isnt the question.
So answer me do you support ISIS?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahiska said:


> This isnt the question.
> So answer me do you support ISIS?



I support the well being of Turkmens.


----------



## Ahiska

Alienoz_TR said:


> I support the well being of Turkmens.


So you support ISIS?


----------



## Bratva

flamer84 said:


> You can smell his delight at ISIS (so called)victories....and God is my witness that i'm not a Kurdish fan.This member is a loonatic and he should have been banned long time ago.



If you feel his posts are immoral, report them or mention a MOD. Agree to disagree and move on. Don't indulge or say similar things to others that you despise others saying to unto


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahiska said:


> So you support ISIS?



It is not about ISIS. You are too far away from the region to understand the region. That Romanian doesnt know a thing about middleast, too.

It is about Sunni vs. Shia
It is about Arab+Turkmen vs. Kurds


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> like I said, I use your own sources that you claim are credible and reliable... YouTube is not my main source, it is only shown for what your media reports, I use it to show you your own media...
> you have been following me for three years as you said, then good, you should know what my most threads contain, your own reliable western media... this way you can't complain..
> 
> and those torture reports are nothing but lies.... you must be naive to believe someone would film, or photo such things..
> 
> and about the barrel bombings, they are used against terrorists F$A, Syria has every right to fight terrorism wherever it is found in Syria... heck other nations invaded countries based on fighting terrorism...
> 
> those terrorists have western media and etc supporting them 24/7... this is not just a regular war, it is also media war...



To reply you One always need to be mentally and physically energetic.It's 2 AM here. Replying to your constant rhetorics and circular arguments is honestly pain in arse. I will reply you in morning. Good day


----------



## flamer84

Bratva said:


> If you feel his posts are immoral, report them or mention a MOD. Agree to disagree and move on. Don't indulge or say similar things to others that you despise others saying to unto




I've reported him countless times but in vain, altough i've seen others banned for much less.


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> I've reported him countless times but in vain, altough i've seen others banned for much less.



Quit it with personal attacks, he is free to have his opinion. 3 pages of pointless posts should end right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> ....said the guy with the secound account after his first got banned because he usually goes bananas.
> 
> Oh well,at least we're objective....



This is my same account, I requested name change that's all. Anyways, let's get back on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> We are on topic...fighting terror,including that insane member.Pls,issue a condemnation.



What'd he do? He's reporting news....

Terror is USA/Israel criminal empire, whom have terrorize, mass murdered, starved and oppressed the people of ME for past 70 years in their sick agenda against ME. When that terrorist empire is gone then we will have peace. You don't know how many people have suffered due to the wealthy, drunkard, elite from those two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

flamer84 said:


> I've reported him countless times but in vain, altough i've seen others banned for much less.


flamer i dont want to involve the discussion but you should know some realities i try to explain you
- now why everybody hates kurds
if kurds established a state this conflicts will continue 100 years and westerns will arms them agains turkiye and the other states in middle east in shortly is second israel
we lost 15 billion dollar in southeast turkey in 10 years we build hospital,schools ,industryzones,airports but this pkk kurds burns oll of them in 6-7 in october events in 80's 90's and 2000's we fought against them almost we paid 120 billion dollar teror pkk dont want teacher,worker ,etc believe me they are such animal on the other hand muslim kurds are goods and patriot people please behave emphaty and be turk do you support isis or pkk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Falcon29 said:


> What'd he do? He's reporting news....
> 
> Terror is USA/Israel criminal empire, whom have terrorize, mass murdered, starved and oppressed the people of ME for past 70 years in their sick agenda against ME. When that terrorist empire is gone then we will have peace. You don't know how many people have suffered due to the wealthy, drunkard, elite from those two nations.








tesla said:


> flamer i dont want to involve the discussion but you should know some realities i try to explain you
> - now why everybody hates kurds
> if kurds established a state this conflicts will continue 100 years and westerns will arms them agains turkiye and the other states in middle east in shortly is second israel
> we lost 15 billion dollar in southeast turkey in 10 years we build hospital,schools ,industryzones,airports but this pkk kurds burns oll of them in 6-7 in october events in 80's 90's and 2000's we fought against them almost we paid 120 billion dollar teror pkk dont want teacher,worker ,etc believe me they are such animal on the other hand muslim kurds are goods and patriot people please behave emphaty and be turk do you support isis or pkk




I fully support Turkey against PKK and Kurd terrorists-bomb them,squash them,run Altay's over them.That member is still a terrorist sympatiser loonatic.


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


>



Don't sympathize with US/Israel camp. Which is run specifically by certain establishment. Ordinary Americans can't influence this establishment. You are European and have rich civilization/culture. Hold your head high and be your ownselves, no need to associate yourself with that camp just because it is white like you are. No need to support their actions either...


----------



## flamer84

Falcon29 said:


> Don't sympathize with US/Israel camp. Which is run specifically by certain establishment. Ordinary Americans can't influence this establishment. You are European and have rich civilization/culture. Hold your head high and be your ownselves, no need to associate yourself with that camp just because it is white like you are. No need to support their actions either...




And i don't...this is another discussion dude and you know it.In the end,you're right,i am going off topic,i just ranged alarm bells with that guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Alienoz_TR said:


> It is not about ISIS. You are too far away from the region to understand the region. That Romanian doesnt know a thing about middleast, too.
> 
> It is about Sunni vs. Shia
> It is about Arab+Turkmen vs. Kurds



Your own Erdogan is supporting Kurds in Mosul and other parts of Kurdistan. You are very shallow and can't think properly.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Quantifier said:


> Your own Erdogan is supporting Kurds in Mosul and other parts of Kurdistan. You are very shallow and can't think properly.



I dont support Erdogan, he is not my own thing either.


----------



## Pak-Americanos

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont support Erdogan, he is not my own thing either.



Go cry wolf. 

Getting back to the subject. 

Can anyone tell me what this plane is? 



free photo hosting

It looks like this Iranian Dorna 12-19 seater



image url upload

Thanks. 

This is the original video couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Quantifier said:


> Go cry wolf.
> 
> Getting back to the subject.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this plane is?
> 
> 
> 
> free photo hosting
> 
> It looks like this Iranian Dorna 12-19 seater
> 
> 
> 
> image url upload
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> This is the original video couple of weeks ago.


AN-26, crashed in Abu-Duhur in Idlib. Either shot down by Nusra or crashed. Either way, 37-39 regime militants dead.

Division 13 || Destruction of a regime force's tank with a TOW missile on the Al-Arbeen Hill front in Ariha. 30-1-15.




Destruction of a tank in the Al-Deek Checkpoint west of Talbiseh city. Homs operations room in cooperation with Talbiseh operations room.




Islamic Front || Thwarted an infiltration attempt by sectarian militias from Al Foah heading towards Bensh and the destruction of a Sniper's Nest.




Knights of Rights Brigade storm Al-Arbeen Hill 30-1-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@flamer84 & @Alienoz_TR both have been warned.

@Alienoz_TR , one more graphic picture from you and you will be banned.

@flamer84 , you have your points - fair enough, but do not stretch OT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Chak Bamu said:


> @flamer84 & @Alienoz_TR both have been warned.
> 
> @Alienoz_TR , one more graphic picture from you and you will be banned.
> 
> @flamer84 , you have your points - fair enough, but do not stretch OT.



At least you could have cleaned the unnecessary posts in the last pages.

Thanks.


----------



## DizuJ

*I interviewed Bashar al-Assad about Syria’s civil war. He’s still too delusional to end it.*

By Jonathan Tepperman January 30 at 11:32 AM
_Jonathan Tepperman, the managing editor of Foreign Affairs magazine, is writing a book on how to solve the world’s toughest political and economic challenges._

In recent weeks, Western governments have begun subtly shifting their positions on Syria. The Obama administration seems to have quietly dropped its demand that President Bashar al-Assad resign as a precondition of peace talks. Instead, reports suggest it has embraced proposals that would allow Assad to be part of an interim deal. The new approach implies that the White House and its allies believe that the Syrian president might be open to a compromise that could end his country’s four-year civil war.

I met with Assad on Jan. 20 in Damascus — his first interview by an American journalist since 2013. And if there was one clear takeaway from our talk, which you can read in full in Foreign Affairs, it was this: Such hopes are a fantasy. Superficially, Assad said many of the right things, appearing conciliatory and eager to involve Western governments in his struggle against Islamist terrorism. But underneath the pretty words, he remains as unrepentant and inflexible today as he was at the start of the Syrian civil war four years ago. Assad seems to have no idea how badly the war is going, how impractical his proposals sound and how meaningless his purported overtures are. Which means that, whatever Western leaders might wish, the fighting in Syria will end in one of two ways. Either Assad will defeat the rebels. Or the rebels will defeat him — and string him up by his toes.

Visiting Syria today is a strange and unsettling experience. The signs of war are everywhere. Damascus is surrounded by snow-capped mountains and concentric rings of army checkpoints, manned by twitchy soldiers unsure how to respond when a solitary American — I traveled without security but hired a local driver — shows up. (Some were indifferent, others were hostile, and one grabbed my hand and declared, “The Syrian Arab Republic Army loves the American press!”) High concrete blast walls shield most buildings, red-and-white-striped gun turrets loom over intersections, posters of Assad in shades and black military dress hang from lampposts, United Nations aid workers fill the hotels, and the booms and pops of artillery and mortar fire echo from the front, just a few miles away.

Yet despite the siege, cafes and markets are bustling. The streets are thronged with families out shopping, with students heading to school — and with hundreds of thousands of refugees who have more than doubled the city’s population since the war began.


But the most dissonant feature is the man responsible for it all. Assad is tall, slight and birdlike, with a vanishingly weak chin, nothing like the Hollywood picture of a murderous autocrat. From the moment he greeted me — with a smile, a handshake and a high-pitched giggle — at his private office, I entered a sort of Neverland of the dictator’s imagination.

His country may be burning, but all that unpleasantness vanishes at the doorstep of the president’s Greek-revival villa, perched on a hill above town. The luxuriously modern suite where we talked had a huge new iMac on the desk and a model of Westminster Abbey on the sideboard (presumably a souvenir of his years spent studying ophthalmology in Britain, but one that seems jarringly incongruous now that Prime Minister David Cameron has called Assad “completely illegitimate”). Everything was designed to create an air of genteel civility, down to the cappuccino that the expensively dressed president offered. The man himself was jovial, polite and utterly relaxed.

And he was disconcertingly good at presenting himself as a reasonable, rational actor. His critique of America’s Middle East policy, for example, is one shared by many lefties in the West: The U.S. role, he told me, should be “to help peace in the region, to fight terrorism, to promote secularism, to support this area economically” and “not to launch wars. Launching war doesn’t make you a great power.”

But behind the cheery aphorisms and the barely-there mustache is a man so unyielding and deeply deceptive — or delusional — that it’s impossible to imagine him ever negotiating an equitable end to Syria’s civil war.

Assad made that clear in several ways. A shrewd and crafty debater, he overwhelms interlocutors with ******** of language that combine common-sense rhetoric with wild untruths, often in a single sentence. So, for example, no sooner had he (sensibly) conceded, paraphrasing Clausewitz, that he’d never be able to triumph militarily — since “all wars anywhere in the world have ended with a political solution” — than he insisted that “the Syrian people are still with the unity of Syria; they still support the government.” Given that the country’s turmoil began when he savagely repressed widespread protests during the Arab Spring, sparking a popular rebellion, this analysis is more than a little implausible. Especially since his army is now suffering mass desertions and recent protests in Homs and Tartus suggest that even Assad’s minority Alawite sect is turning against him.


In a similar vein, when I asked him about independent analyses showing that his government now controls a mere 45 to 50 percent of the country, Assad (sensibly) reminded me that Syria’s war is not “between two countries, between two armies where you have an incursion and you lost some territory that you want to regain.” But then he (nonsensically) insisted that his army remained supreme and that “wherever [it] has wanted to go, it has succeeded.” Never mind that his forces have been unable to oust the rebels from Aleppo, for instance, for going on three years now.

Assad’s constant pairing of the rational with the absurd was a neat rhetorical trick; it made the latter seem more credible through proximity to the former. And his utter, unblinking conviction added to the effect. Either Syria’s president is an extremely competent fabulist — in which case he’s merely a sociopath — or he actually believes his lies, in which case he’s something much more dangerous (like a delusional psychopath). For why would he ever strike a deal to end a war he thinks he’s winning?


Assad also remains blithely unapologetic, despite presiding over a brutal conflict that has gutted his country, killed some 200,000, rendered more than 7 million homeless and led to Syria’s division into three sectarian mini-states. He insists that he can’t think of a single mistake he’s made: “I would have to go back to officials on the ground,” he told me. “There’s nothing in my mind.” The man responsible for the mass torture of thousands and the use of chemical weapons and barrel bombs on civilians says those episodes never really took place: All the evidence has been fabricated by his enemies, he told me. “It’s all allegations without evidence,” funded by Qatar, he explained. So what’s to regret?

Such attitudes don’t exactly augur an openness to compromise.

Nor did his talk about the current negotiations, driven by the United Nations and Russia. When I asked Assad about concessions he might make to help these succeed, he either prevaricated, dismissing the value of confidence-building measures (“It’s not a personal relationship. . . . You don’t have to trust someone”), or rejected them outright. When I suggested prisoner exchanges, he scoffed at the idea.

While he dropped his long-standing insistence that the rebels lay down their arms as a prerequisite to talks — telling me: “We are going to meet with everyone. We don’t have conditions” — he also repeatedly questioned whether there even was an opposition to talk to. And when I asked if he’d agree to any sort of power-sharing deal, he said yes but then insisted that any such deal would have to be affirmed by a referendum. This, of course, conveniently elided the fact that a divided nation (governed by a despot who “won” another presidential term last summer with 89 percent of the vote) could never conduct a fair plebiscite. So much for that, then.

At the start of our meeting, Assad implied that he’d decided to grant the interview now (I first requested it in 2013) because the recent terror attacks in Paris gave him a fresh opportunity to make the case his government has been pushing for years: that he and the West are fighting the same enemy, Islamist extremism, and so are natural allies and should join forces.

But for all his talk about comity and shared interests, Assad — once you cut through his obfuscation, dodges and appeals to reason — made it very clear that he’s ready to concede absolutely nothing to bring the sides together. At the end of the day, the tyrant can imagine but one way for the conflict to end. All his enemies, in the region and in the West, must capitulate and concede the merits of his own twisted arguments. Until then, he’ll keep on killing.

I interviewed Bashar al-Assad about Syria’s civil war. He’s still too delusional to end it. - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syrian officials under ISIS attacks*

January 31, 2015

*Hasakah, Syria* – Militant fighters of the Islamic State (IS/ISIS) blew up the house of Syrian Parliament’s member Hamid Karko Jassim in the village of Kabirat al-Karko of the town of Tel Brak (42 km northeastern Hasakah) on charges of supporting the Syrian regime, pro-regime media sources reported on Friday.

An eyewitness from the town of Tel Brak told _ARA News_ that the IS militants bombed the house of Syrian Parliamentary Hamid Jassim “as he was an active participant in pro-regime activities in Hasakah in the recent months”.

“Jassim’s house was empty when it was bombed, but the group wanted to send him and his peers a message that they’re not welcome anymore in the IS-held areas,” the source said.

Jassim recently participated in events organized by the regime in the city of Hasakah including regime’s meetings with tribal leaders.

The village of al-Karko (10 km northwestern the town of Tel Brak) is held by the IS group.

The Islamic State insurgents had recently blown up a number of houses belonging to the pro-regime figures in Hasakah city, accusing them of “spying for the benefit of the Syrian regime”. 

The group had also bombed the house of Fahmi Abbas in January 4, 2015, after accusing him of supporting the Syrian regime. In January 14, the IS militants bombed the house of the tribal leader of al-Bushekh clan (Baggara) Sheikh Adnan Ali Jadaan, a member of the tribal council and the Arab tribes of the Ministry of National Reconciliation of the Syrian regime.

Syrian officials under ISIS attacks - ARA News


*Al-Qaeda attacks Syrian rebels in Aleppo*

January 31, 2015

*Damascus, Syria* – Clashes broke out Friday between fighters of the al-Nusra Front (Syrian branch of al-Qaeda) and rebels of the Hazm Movement in the western countryside of Aleppo. The clashes followed attacks by Nusra militants against strongholds of Hazm in Aleppo earlier on Thursday, activists reported.

The Al-Nusra group took control Thursday of the Hazm Movement’s headquarters in Salman Camp in the western countryside of Aleppo after a fierce battle between the two sides in the vicinity of the towns of Atareb and Orim.

The clashes spread then to the vicinity of the town of Kafrnouran, Sheikh Ali and al-Muhandisin areas in the western countryside of Aleppo.

A number of Syrian armed opposition factions intervened in an attempt to stop the fighting between both sides, but the al-Nusra fighters pledged to continue what they described as “the campaign of eliminating spoilers”.

The Al-Nusra group issued a statement (of which _ARA News_ received a copy) explaining the reasons behind its operations against the Movement in Aleppo, saying: “Members of the Hazm armed movement kidnapped two of our Mujahideens (Jihadists) during their return to their homes from battles against Assad regime.”

“After the failure of negotiations between the two sides, the Front (al-Nusra) has taken proper path (which is fighting) of liberating the Mujahideen brothers (detained militants held by Hazm),” the statement read. 

The Nusra militants regained the military camp in the village of Salman on Friday.

Nusra leadership accused Hazm fighters of bombing villages and towns in Aleppo countryside, which reportedly caused the death of a number of civilians in the villages of Sheikh Ali and Sahhara.

The Hazm movement is one branch of Syrian rebels, which the al-Nusra Front engaged in battles with, seizing all their weapons as well as their headquarters in the countryside of Idlib and Zawiya mountain months ago.

Al-Qaeda attacks Syrian rebels in Aleppo - ARA News


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561460043267051520
IS killed 3 Assad soldiers and destroyed artillery piece around Shaer fields, Homs countryside.

*CIA, Israel plotted senior Hezbollah commander's killing: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
WASHINGTON: The CIA and Israel's spy agency Mossad were behind an elaborate plot to killHezbollah commander Imad Mughniyeh in a 2008 car bomb attack in Syria, the Washington Post reported Friday.

Citing former intelligence officials, the newspaper reported that U.S. and Israeli spy agencies worked together to target Mughniyeh on Feb. 12, 2008 as he left a restaurant in the Syrian capital Damascus.

He was killed instantly by a car bomb planted in a spare tire on the back of a parked car, which exploded shrapnel in a tight radius, the Post said.

The bomb, built by the United States and tested in the state of North Carolina, was triggered remotely by Mossad agents in Tel Aviv who were in communication with Central Intelligence Agency operatives on the ground in Damascus.

"The way it was set up, the U.S. could object and call it off, but it could not execute," a former U.S. intelligence official told the newspaper.

A senior Hezbollah commander, Mughniyeh was suspected of masterminding the abduction of Western hostages in Lebanon in the 1980s and of the 1992 bombing of the Israeli embassy in Argentina that killed 29 people.

He was also linked to the bombing of the U.S. marine barracks at Beirut airport in 1983, in which 241 American servicemen died, and the hijacking of TWA Flight 847 in 1985, in which a U.S. navy diver was killed.

The CIA declined to comment to the Post about the report.

According the newspaper, the authority to kill required a presidential finding by George W. Bush. Several senior officials, including the attorney general, the director of national intelligence and the national security advisor, would have had to sign off on the order, it added.

- 'Find, fix and finish' -

The former officials that spoke to the newspaper said Mughniyeh was directly involved in arming and training Shiite militias in Iraq that were targeting U.S. forces, and though it occurred in a country where the United States was not at war, his assassination could be seen as an act of self-defense.

"They were carrying out suicide bombings and IED attacks," one former official told the Post, referring to alleged Hezbollah operations in Iraq.

They added that getting approval from the most senior echelons of the U.S. government to carry out the attack against Mughniyeh was a "rigorous and tedious" process, and it had to be proven that he was a true menace.

"What we had to show was he was a continuing threat to Americans," the official told the Post.

"The decision was we had to have absolute confirmation that it was self-defense."

The newspaper said that during the Iraq war, the Bush administration had approved a list of operations aimed at Hezbollah, and according to one official, this included approval to target Mughniyeh.

"There was an open license to find, fix and finish Mughniyeh and anybody affiliated with him," a former U.S. official who served in Baghdad told the Post.

According to the newspaper, American intelligence officials had been discussing possible ways to target the notorious Hezbollah commander for years, and senior US Joint Special Operations Command agents held a secret meeting with the head of Israel's military intelligence service in 2002.

"When we said we would be willing to explore opportunities to target him, they practically fell out of their chairs," a former U.S. official told the Post.

Though it is not clear when the agencies realized Mughniyeh was living in Damascus, a former official told the newspaper that Israel had approached the CIA about a joint operation to kill him in Syria's capital.

The agencies collected "pattern of life" information about him and used facial recognition technology to establish his identity after he walked out of a restaurant the night he was killed.

CIA, Israel plotted senior Hezbollah commander's killing: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) I descend from a Turkmen tribe who settled centuries ago.
> 
> 2) Around 7-8 century BC, Persians have invaded Sumeria, Assyria and Babylonia who had nothing to do with Iranics. You are not original inhabitants of the region to claim lands from us. Who are you trying to fool?



Persians? The achaemenid empire, the parthian empire were proto-Media. Kurmanj means son of magi(Median tribe). Kurds in Xorasan, ezidi Kurds and still the elders in N.Kurdistan and W.Kurdistan calls themselves from Kurmanj. But is today more refered to as the northern Kurdish dialect. And Kurds is put as the ethnicity. Difference between the iranic tribes that are the Kurds ancestors and the Persian tribe is that Kurds iranic ancestors mixed the natives in the regions(different hurrian groups), Persians mixed with elamites.



Sinan said:


> Were your elders shouting "Rumi" from the mountains..... ?  If we are rumis accept that you are mountain Turks.....
> 
> I love how you guys invent history, everyday.



actually they were insulting rumis by calling them ruma rash or ruma sag. 
Its a fact. Just like the azeris in here can't decide if they are azeris or if they are turks. even in central asia turkic tribes from the far east only managed to pass on the culture like language while central asian have big input of iranic blood in them. They do have alot of R1a aswell.

This has gone largely unnoticed but YPG has gone quite forward in Kobane and many many ISIS rats have been slayed on the way. 







a dead rat from sinop, turkey, I hope his family paid a heavy sum for the transport. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561235969764884480


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Western-backed rebels join Islamist-dominated Aleppo alliance: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: A Western-backed rebel group in northern Syria that is under pressure from Al-Qaeda's hardline Nusra Front has joined an alliance of mainly Islamist insurgent factions in Aleppo, an activist group said on Saturday.

The Western-backed Hazzm movement joined the Levant Front - Jabhat al-Shamiyya - a grouping of insurgent factions formed in December in the northern province, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said, citing a statement from the alliance.

"Hazzm is under pressure because before they refused to join Jabhat al-Shamiyya and now they accept this," said Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Britain-based Observatory, which tracks Syria's war using a network of sources on the ground.

Forming the Levant Front was an attempt at unity among factions in Syria that have often fought each other as well as the Syrian army and hardline jihadi groups.

The alliance includes Islamic Front, an Islamist coalition which includes Saudi-backed combatants and other factions.

"We urge our brothers in all factions to resolve their differences with the (Hazzm) movement via the Jabhat al-Shamiyya leadership and its judicial office by appealing to sharia law of God," the statement, which was also posted on Twitter, said.

Hazzm is one of the last remnants of non-jihadi opposition to President Bashar Assad in northern Syria. It has been under attack from Al-Qaeda's Syria wing Nusra Front in both theAleppo and Idlib provinces.

Clashes began on Thursday when Nusra Front seized positions from Hazzm west of Aleppo. Northern Syria is dominated by the hardline Nusra Front and ISIS, an offshoot of Al-Qaedathat controls roughly a third of Syria.

Hazzm has received what it describes as small amounts of military aid from foreign states opposed to Assad, including U.S.-made anti-tank missiles.

The fight for the city of Aleppo, divided between insurgents and government forces, is seen as one of the most significant last fronts for non-jihadi forces in the country's north.

Western-backed rebels join Islamist-dominated Aleppo alliance: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## 500

New rebel weapon. "Elephant" rocket, used in Mount Arbaeen battles:





















Much larger than "Hell Cannon".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 13 komaun

500 said:


> New rebel weapon. "Elephant" rocket, used in Mount Arbaeen battles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much larger than "Hell Cannon".


what's Hell cannon?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

13 komaun said:


> what's Hell cannon?



Propane cylinder which is shot from mobile rail or pipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

13 komaun said:


> what's Hell cannon?













‫بمدفع جهنم‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Jabal al-Arba'een in Reef #Idlib . The huge attack of Suqur al-Sham seems have failed today. Many casualties
@EjmAlrai

Reports that nearly 100 rebels were killed and it was a huge fail to capture the route to Idlib.

Abuhassan al-Turki, one of the main commanders of Jaish al-Islam was killed in the attack.

SAA Facebook page report on Jabal Arbaeen battle in Idlib, number of casualties seems a bit exaggerated, but various sources do admit that it was like a massacre for rebels.



> 36 hours ago, 7 terrorists brigades launched an attack on the 40th Mount in Idlib. 11 SAA soldiers sacrificed their lives protecting their homeland, and ~350 terrorists were killed, more are injured.
> 
> SAA units not only managed to stop the attack, but also managed to switch from defending to point to attacking terrorists locations, and retook two strategic sites. Most of the attacking terrorists were Chechen nationals.
> 
> This victory is also a result to the efforts of the Syrian Military Intelligence assassination teams that took out number of the terrorists leaders during the attack, paralyzing the attacking force, and SyAF Intelligence that provided accurate intel to the SyAF to take out terrorists heavy armor leaving the attacking force both paralyzed, and weak for on the ground units to deal with them.
> 
> We are trying to get pictures or/and videos but the connection is very bad there, and we barely are able to contact some of the soldiers, and officers on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Jabal al-Arba'een in Reef #Idlib . The huge attack of Suqur al-Sham seems have failed today. Many casualties
> @EjmAlrai
> 
> Reports that nearly 100 rebels were killed and it was a huge fail to capture the route to Idlib.
> 
> Abuhassan al-Turki, one of the main commanders of Jaish al-Islam was killed in the attack.
> 
> SAA Facebook page report on Jabal Arbaeen battle in Idlib, number of casualties seems a bit exaggerated, but various sources do admit that it was like a massacre for rebels.


lol, It's funny because rebels already have the hill. Look at my previous video of them storming it.
Totally "hundreds" killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Image of fortified regime held building on Arbaeen Mount/ 40 overwatching 





Demolition of regime-held building on arbaeen 






Tunnel was digged in months & insurgents preannounced battle to set a trap & leveled a fully staffed building on the fortified mount.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syrian troops kill 50 rebels in Idlib - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## 500

South front:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

*Clashes between Nusra and Assad Army on the doorsteps of a military airport #مطار_أبو_ظهور_العسكري in Idlib *

















*Confirmed : 27 Nusayris were killed trying to reinforce the main gate of the airport *

*Jund Dimashq ( around 1000 fighters) join Nusra with their full gear*


----------



## Syrian Lion

Alqaeda and I$I$ both have an air force, the Israeli air force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian Lion said:


> Alqaeda and I$I$ both have an air force, the Israeli air force







Israel is bombing Iranian terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*F$A terrorists brigade named Osama Bin Laden... F$A = AQ = I$I$*






*F$A terrorists praising AQ *


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> South front:


So you also use Iranian made maps.


Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, It's funny because rebels already have the hill. Look at my previous video of them storming it.


How does your video prove many of them weren't killed after that?


atatwolf said:


> Israel is bombing Iranian terrorists.


Do you accept then that they killed Turkish 'terrorists' in Mavi marmara?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> So you also use Iranian made maps.
> 
> How does your video prove many of them weren't killed after that?
> 
> Do you accept then that they killed Turkish 'terrorists' in Mavi marmara?


And where are your videos and pictures of proof? The rebels stormed the hill and took it swiftly after inflicting heavy losses.


----------



## Syrian Lion

F$A are Israel's terrorists, F$A are doing Israel's dirty job in Syria 

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria | Middle East Eye


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> Do you accept then that they killed Turkish 'terrorists' in Mavi marmara?



Turks were unarmed civilians; on the other side Iranians and Hezbollah members were in Syria to kill Syrians.

Israel used an oppurtunity to kill some of most wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Do you accept then that they killed Turkish 'terrorists' in Mavi marmara?


Mavi Marmara was on international waters. It is not the same. Iranian terrorists were in Syria and they don't have any business in Syria. They are there to kill Syrian people so Israel did the right thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

Nusra Martyrdom Operation killed 9 Hezbulat in the heart of Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

WaitingInDabiq said:


> Nusra Martyrdom Operation killed 9 Hezbulat in the heart of Damascus



Lebanese newspaper says they were Pilgrims. These Pilgrims must be crazy to travel to Damascus midst of the war.

*At least 6 dead in Lebanese pilgrim bus blast in Damascus | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: A blast on a Lebanese bus carrying Shiite pilgrims in a central district of the Syrian capital killed at least six people and wounded up to 20 Sunday, media reports said.

A Twitter account associated with the Nusra Front claimed responsibility for the blast, saying one of the group's members blew himself up inside the bus.

However, Al-Manar is reporting that the bus was not struck by a suicide attack but by an explosive device planted towards the front end of the bus.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that seven were killed and 20 wounded in the attack, which took place in the Souq al-Hamadiyeh neighbourhood of Damascus.

Skynews Arabia confirmed the Lebanese media reports saying the bus was Lebanese and carried Lebanese Shiite visitors.

The explosion was also reported by Syrian state media, with the official SANA news agency saying at least four people had been killed and 19 wounded.

Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman said the bus was reportedly carrying Shiite Muslim pilgrims visiting religious sites in the capital.

Parts of Damascus have remained relatively unscathed by the fighting raging in much of Syriasince an uprising erupted in March 2011

But rebels regularly fire rockets into the capital from rear bases in the surrounding countryside and the city has also been hit by bombings.

More than 200,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict started, and around half of the country's population has been displaced.

At least 6 dead in Lebanese pilgrim bus blast in Damascus | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

*Nasrallah threatens to resign from Hezbollah leadership unless Tehran increases funding: report*

‪#‎Lebanon‬, 31-01-2015: A senior official with the Hezbollah leadership has told Radio Sawt Beirut International that the party’s Secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah has sent an urgent letter to Iran’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, requesting an immediate and significant increase in military assistance and financial support. This follows the deaths of a number of Hezbollah leadership figures and an increase in deaths among lower-ranking members fighting in Syria, which has reportedly led to increasing internal disarray among the party ranks, especially among the families of those killed. The hospitals in Hezbollah-controlled areas of south Lebanon are full of those injured in fighting and the bodies of the dead, the official said, with many families unhappy at sending their sons into battle in Syria following Hezbollah’s appeals for fighters.

Speaking on condition of anonymity, the Hezbollah official claimed that in the letter to Khamenei, Nasrallah stressed that the party needs more support from the Islamic Republic of Iran, adding that he is “unlikely to tolerate any delay.” Nasrallah further reportedly stated that he is unwilling to accept responsibility for negative repercussions on the party, especially in loyalist areas, warning that he is already facing increasing pressure from security and political bodies in Lebanon and any failure on Iran’s part to respond positively to the demands for further support could push him to resign his position.

Nasrallah is reportedly especially keen to resolve this issue since the party is supporting the Tehran regime’s wish to enter into a war with Israel, with Hezbollah currently unable to sustain the potentially massive human and financial costs involved without further Iranian assistance.

The senior Hezbollah official told Radio Sawt Beirut International that tensions had increased between the party and the Iranian leadership over recent budget cuts imposed in the wake of falling oil prices, to the degree that Nasrallah recently refused to meet with the Iranian Ambassador to Beirut, instead sending the envoy a message similar to the one sent to Khamenei in the letter.

Nasrallah threatens to resign from... - Radio Free Syria | Facebook

حسن نصرالله يهدد خامنئي بالإستقالة من قيادة حزب الله!


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lebanese newspaper says they were Pilgrims. These Pilgrims must be crazy to travel to Damascus midst of the war.
> 
> *At least 6 dead in Lebanese pilgrim bus blast in Damascus | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR*
> BEIRUT: A blast on a Lebanese bus carrying Shiite pilgrims in a central district of the Syrian capital killed at least six people and wounded up to 20 Sunday, media reports said.
> 
> A Twitter account associated with the Nusra Front claimed responsibility for the blast, saying one of the group's members blew himself up inside the bus.
> 
> However, Al-Manar is reporting that the bus was not struck by a suicide attack but by an explosive device planted towards the front end of the bus.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that seven were killed and 20 wounded in the attack, which took place in the Souq al-Hamadiyeh neighbourhood of Damascus.
> 
> Skynews Arabia confirmed the Lebanese media reports saying the bus was Lebanese and carried Lebanese Shiite visitors.
> 
> The explosion was also reported by Syrian state media, with the official SANA news agency saying at least four people had been killed and 19 wounded.
> 
> Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman said the bus was reportedly carrying Shiite Muslim pilgrims visiting religious sites in the capital.
> 
> Parts of Damascus have remained relatively unscathed by the fighting raging in much of Syriasince an uprising erupted in March 2011
> 
> But rebels regularly fire rockets into the capital from rear bases in the surrounding countryside and the city has also been hit by bombings.
> 
> More than 200,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict started, and around half of the country's population has been displaced.
> 
> At least 6 dead in Lebanese pilgrim bus blast in Damascus | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR



This isn't the first time a group like Nusra sends a suicide bomber to kill civillians, Hezbollah don't travel in a bus, no fighting group does in a warzone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Nasrallah threatens to resign from Hezbollah leadership unless Tehran increases funding: report*
> 
> ‪#‎Lebanon‬, 31-01-2015: A senior official with the Hezbollah leadership has told Radio Sawt Beirut International that the party’s Secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah has sent an urgent letter to Iran’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, requesting an immediate and significant increase in military assistance and financial support. This follows the deaths of a number of Hezbollah leadership figures and an increase in deaths among lower-ranking members fighting in Syria, which has reportedly led to increasing internal disarray among the party ranks, especially among the families of those killed. The hospitals in Hezbollah-controlled areas of south Lebanon are full of those injured in fighting and the bodies of the dead, the official said, with many families unhappy at sending their sons into battle in Syria following Hezbollah’s appeals for fighters.
> 
> Speaking on condition of anonymity, the Hezbollah official claimed that in the letter to Khamenei, Nasrallah stressed that the party needs more support from the Islamic Republic of Iran, adding that he is “unlikely to tolerate any delay.” Nasrallah further reportedly stated that he is unwilling to accept responsibility for negative repercussions on the party, especially in loyalist areas, warning that he is already facing increasing pressure from security and political bodies in Lebanon and any failure on Iran’s part to respond positively to the demands for further support could push him to resign his position.
> 
> Nasrallah is reportedly especially keen to resolve this issue since the party is supporting the Tehran regime’s wish to enter into a war with Israel, with Hezbollah currently unable to sustain the potentially massive human and financial costs involved without further Iranian assistance.
> 
> The senior Hezbollah official told Radio Sawt Beirut International that tensions had increased between the party and the Iranian leadership over recent budget cuts imposed in the wake of falling oil prices, to the degree that Nasrallah recently refused to meet with the Iranian Ambassador to Beirut, instead sending the envoy a message similar to the one sent to Khamenei in the letter.
> 
> Nasrallah threatens to resign from... - Radio Free Syria | Facebook
> 
> حسن نصرالله يهدد خامنئي بالإستقالة من قيادة حزب الله!



nothing but hearsay something which the middle east excels at. Remember desperate FSA supporters were photoshoping their revolution. Psychological warfare is the last resort

video of the wounded hezbollah fighters. One is female ! 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

That's the only thing Nusrats are good at, and they're allied with the Islamized FSA. Syrian revolution has become a thing of the past, it's SAA representing Syria now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

1000 said:


> That's the only thing Nusrats are good at, and they're allied with the Islamized FSA. Syrian revolution has become a thing of the past, it's SAA representing Syria now.



And SAA is winning and kicking a.ss!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> And SAA is winning and kicking a.ss!


Yes, they sure are kicking *** in Dara'a, Aleppo, and Idlib, right?
HAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, they sure are kicking *** in Dara'a, Aleppo, and Idlib, right?
> HAHAHA



They sure are! These things take time.
But I have no doubt that in the end, SAA will come out victorious and crush all the terrorist rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

ResurgentIran said:


> And SAA is winning and kicking a.ss!



Absolutely delusional. Rebels are clearly advancing in Deraa and Idlib, and checking the regime in Aleppo.

Assad is running out of manpower and simply cannot win a war of attrition like this. Iran and Hezbollah can only do so much to prop him up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Halimi said:


> Absolutely delusional. Rebels are clearly advancing in Deraa and Idlib, and checking the regime in Aleppo.
> 
> Assad is running out of manpower and simply cannot win a war of attrition like this. Iran and Hezbollah can only do so much to prop him up.



No one's running out of manpower, this is no Sunni-Alawite war. If it was than Sunnis would have won a long time ago. The many attempts to turn the war sectarian have actually made it worse for the opposition, it invited Islamists, made ISIS grow and ruined the entire idea of a revolution for many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> No one's running out of manpower, this is no Sunni-Alawite war. If it was than Sunnis would have won a long time ago. The many attempts to turn the war sectarian have actually made it worse for the opposition, it invited Islamists, made ISIS grow and ruined the entire idea of a revolution for many.


It is a Sunni-Alawite war. If you haven't noticed, Alawites have been oppressing Sunnis for a very, very long time.
Assad gets his soldiers nowadays from Alawites, Drafts, and abroad. And the idea of revolution is still strong among many, including most Islamists.
FYI ISIS aren't Islamists.


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> It is a Sunni-Alawite war. If you haven't noticed, Alawites have been oppressing Sunnis for a very, very long time.
> Assad gets his soldiers nowadays from Alawites, Drafts, and abroad. And the idea of revolution is still strong among many, including most Islamists.
> FYI ISIS aren't Islamists.



how's your work with cia going?? do you get holidays??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaitingInDabiq

the leader of Suqur Sham declared an initiative after the successive calls of Abu Maria Qahtani to unite all groups into a one group, IF and Nusra and all groups . if this happens than I think this gonna be the greatest event in this war so far .




although it's not explicit but this (uniting under one man) would mean the creation of a new State in Syria capable of defeating Assad and IS .

this reminds me of the so called "حلف المطيبين" when the Mujahedines in Iraq united n declared the ISI back then resolving by it AQ in Iraq .


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> It is a Sunni-Alawite war. If you haven't noticed, Alawites have been oppressing Sunnis for a very, very long time.
> Assad gets his soldiers nowadays from Alawites, Drafts, and abroad. And the idea of revolution is still strong among many, including most Islamists.
> FYI ISIS aren't Islamists.



Just 3 million Alawites in Syria, couple ten thousands of foreigners on the SAA side and they can hold all that territory with Sunni majority population against the locals whom are ~20 million Sunnis ? 

Turning the war sectarian didn't benefit you, it only costed you, let's thank figures like Aroor, he must have disappeared as he failed as well.



WaitingInDabiq said:


> this reminds me of the so called "حلف المطيبين" when the Mujahedines in Iraq united n declared the ISI back then resolving by it AQ in Iraq .



You remind me of Islamrules, he also wrote 'Mujahedines'.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Just 3 million Alawites in Syria, couple ten thousands of foreigners on the SAA side and they can hold all that territory with Sunni majority population against the locals whom are ~20 million Sunnis ?
> 
> Turning the war sectarian didn't benefit you, it only costed you, let's thank figures like Aroor, he must have disappeared as he failed as well.


2 million* Alawites in Syria. The Sunnis don't all fight them because they don't have a war-like culture, Alawites do. If all Sunnis did fight them, yes, the war would be over, but the vast majority of Sunnis do not support Alawites.
Just say it already, you love Assad. And his dictatorship.


----------



## Halimi

No, it's not a sectarian war. Just happens to be an Alawite-dominant military command, supported by a Shi'ite power (Iran), a Shi'ite militia (Hezbollah), with Shi'a from Iraq, Afghanistan and Alevis from Turkey all fighting to support Bashar al-Assad.

Let's all stop lying to each other, okay? Once we do that, maybe we can find a solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Halimi said:


> No, it's not a sectarian war. Just happens to be an Alawite-dominant military command, supported by a Shi'ite power (Iran), a Shi'ite militia (Hezbollah), with Shi'a from Iraq, Afghanistan and Alevis from Turkey all fighting to support Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Let's all stop lying to each other, okay? Once we do that, maybe we can find a solution.


I agree with most of what you said, but Iran is turning it sectarian. They are making it into Sunni vs Shiite, just like in Iraq. The shiite militias massacre the Sunnis, the Sunnis are forced to fight back, then grouped under and called ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> 2 million* Alawites in Syria.



2 million even less.



> The Sunnis don't all fight them because they don't have a war-like culture, Alawites do.


You just said Sunnis don't like war culture ?

No one likes war as much as Sunnis nowadays, they're taking the violent path whenever they don't get satisfied, look at Egypt at the moment. Alawites like war and Sunnis don't.. this is your excuse, what a joke.



> If all Sunnis did fight them, yes, the war would be over, but the vast majority of Sunnis do not support Alawites.
> Just say it already, you love Assad. And his dictatorship


Not all Sunnis neither all Alawites fight, you have available manpower & those in the state to fight which are a few million men for Sunnis, obviously Sunnis have more than the Alawites especially in the area's where they are the majority, yet SAA is in control of a lot of those area's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> 2 million even less.
> 
> 
> You just said Sunnis don't like war culture ?
> 
> No one likes war as much as Sunnis nowadays, they're taking the violent path whenever they don't get satisfied, look at Egypt at the moment. Alawites like war and Sunnis don't.. this is your excuse, what a joke.
> 
> 
> Not all Sunnis neither all Alawites fight, you have available manpower & those in the state to fight which are a few million men for Sunnis, obviously Sunnis have more than the Alawites especially in the area's where they are the majority, yet SAA is in control of a lot of those area's.


So if FSA was in control of Alawite areas the Alawites would support them? Flawless logic.
And Alawites DO have a warlike culture. Who raided, raped, and pillaged Sunni villages before the French Mandate? Alawites. Who became the French Mandate's troops? Alawites. Who have been oppressing Sunnis & Kurds since 1970? Alawites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> So if FSA was in control of Alawite areas the Alawites would support them? Flawless logic.
> And Alawites DO have a warlike culture. Who raided, raped, and pillaged Sunni villages before the French Mandate? Alawites. Who became the French Mandate's troops? Alawites. Who have been oppressing Sunnis & Kurds since 1970? Alawites.



You can't say Alawites have a warlike culture. You have your ba'ath in Syria, Iraq had it's Ba'ath with Sunni Saddam who massacred and burnt the entire area, killed like 10* more than Assad, I guess his people also have warlike culture.

Opression is nothing new, ba'ath is all about forcing and iron fist, whether Sunni Saddam or Alawite Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> You can't say Alawites have a warlike culture. You have your ba'ath in Syria, Iraq had it's Ba'ath with Sunni Saddam who massacred and burnt the entire area, killed like 10* more than Assad, I guess his people also have warlike culture.
> 
> Opression is nothing new, ba'ath is all about forcing and iron fist, whether Sunni Saddam or Alawite Assad.


lol. Saddam Sunni?
He was secular, up until he was captured, then he "became" Sunni. He's frying in hell now most likely.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> You can't say Alawites have a warlike culture. You have your ba'ath in Syria, Iraq had it's Ba'ath with Sunni Saddam who massacred and burnt the entire area, killed like 10* more than Assad, I guess his people also have warlike culture.
> 
> Opression is nothing new, ba'ath is all about forcing and iron fist, whether Sunni Saddam or Alawite Assad.



Ba'ath ideology has nothing to do with Sunni Islam. It's a secular ideology to begin with. A nationalistic and socialistic ideology too. The Ba'ath party under the dictatorship of the Al-Assad family has been dominated by Alawis who nobody outside of themselves consider as Muslims. They worship Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) as their Prophet.

@rmi5 even told me that the Mullah's of Iran did never consider them as Muslims let alone Shia's until this conflict. He mentioned the names of leading Mullah's in Iran with this opinion and showed links. Banned now but as soon as he returns he will confirm this.

Similarily in Iraq there were more Shia Ba'ath party members than Sunnis. It's factually wrong to equal Ba'athism with Sunni Arabs. Even the founder of the Ba'ath ideology was a Syrian Christian Arab. Let us not bullshitt here more than necessary.

Of course this conflict has a sectarian dimension. Anyone claiming the opposite is joking.

Anti-Al-Asshead Syrians are in the vast majority. Especially in the diaspora. He has lost all legitimacy and needs to go. Along with his regime. How can any sane person even question this?

Also stop pfucking equaliing Al-Asshead's removal with Daesh rule. That's what Al-Asshead propagandists do 24/7 already. No, Syria will be ruled by moderate Syrian Sunni Arab Muslims who are in the majority. Just like Iraq which is currently dominated by Shia Arabs who are the majority.

It's simple.

@1000 

It was him. Never believed that he was from KSA, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Halimi said:


> Absolutely delusional. Rebels are clearly advancing in Deraa and Idlib, and checking the regime in Aleppo.
> 
> Assad is running out of manpower and simply cannot win a war of attrition like this. Iran and Hezbollah can only do so much to prop him up.



LOL!
Oh come on, lets get realistic for a second and not post nonsense based on delusions and wishful thinking.
The Syrian Army has a firm grip and consolidated control in most of the major power-centers/arteries (Homs, Hama, Damascus, Tartus etc.) which constitute the core of the Syrian state and demographic. Aleppo is contested and Deraa will be liberated by the forces of Hezbollah+SAA+NDF as it were in Qusayr and Al-Safir.
Meanwhile the so called "FSA" is a fictional army that is ridden with not only internal conflicts and rivalries, but the so called "moderates" are being pounded by hardcore Jihadis. 

Heck, now even the US is beginning to change its tune and is no longer officially asking for Assad's removal. You can so hilariously see the retreat in their rhetoric. 
Before: "Assad is war criminal and must step down.
Now: "Assad needs to rething his policies bla bla" 

And even when Assad goes, that changes nothing.
Stop your delusions and come to terms with the fact that you and your terrorist filth are loosing. Not just militarilly. You are also losing the narrative with your sectarian shit.
VIVA ASSAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> LOL!
> Oh come on, lets get realistic for a second and not post nonsense based on delusions and wishful thinking.
> The Syrian Army has a firm grip and consolidated control in most of the major power-centers/arteries (Homs, Hama, Damascus, Tartus etc.) which constitute the core of the Syrian state and demographic. Aleppo is contested and Deraa will be liberated by the forces of Hezbollah+SAA+NDF as it were in Qusayr and Al-Safir.
> Meanwhile the so called "FSA" is a fictional army that is ridden with not only internal conflicts and rivalries, but the so called "moderates" are being pounded by hardcore Jihadis.
> 
> Heck, now even the US is beginning to change its tune and is no longer officially asking for Assad's removal. You can so hilariously see the retreat in their rhetoric.
> Before: "Assad is war criminal and must step down.
> Now: "Assad needs to rething his policies bla bla"
> 
> And even when Assad goes, that changes nothing.
> Stop your delusions and come to terms with the fact that you and your terrorist filth are loosing. Not just militarilly. You are also losing the narrative with your sectarian shit.
> VIVA ASSAD!


You are so delusional.
Dara'a is on the verge of falling. Tartus isn't even a big city, and doesn't "constitute the core of the Syrian state and demographic." Homs & Hama are under threat by both ISIS and rebels. Damascus is next after Dara'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> You are so delusional.
> Dara'a is on the verge of falling. Tartus isn't even a big city, and doesn't "constitute the core of the Syrian state and demographic." Homs & Hama are under threat by both ISIS and rebels. Damascus is next after Dara'a.



Yeah that what was said 4 years ago. 
Meanwhile:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah that what was said 4 years ago.
> Meanwhile:


And you said Assad will crush us 3 years ago. Still standing and coming for you.
Also, prepare yourself for war with the new Syrian state in the next decade or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> And you said Assad will crush us 3 years ago. Still standing and coming for you.
> Also, prepare yourself for war with the new Syrian state in the next decade or so.



lol
Iran and Syria are the best of friends and allies, and this will be the case in the next 100 years and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> lol
> Iran and Syria are the best of friends and allies, and this will be the case in the next 100 years and beyond.


Keep dreaming. We will crush you at the bottom of our feet, but I don't think our boots even want such filth on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep dreaming. We will crush you at the bottom of our feet, but I don't think our boots even want such filth on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Americanos

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah that what was said 4 years ago.
> Meanwhile:




Your a fool and buffoon, you created Millions of Sunni Syrians inside of Syria and outside of Syria(Who are the Majority off Syrians) your enemies for Generations and Generations to come. They have noting but hatred for Iranians, Shias, and Persians and it will exist in their hearts for next 1,000 years. You saved the a$$ of one clown?! Thats a great achievement. 

Not to mention the billions of Muslims watching from the sidelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Quantifier said:


> Your a fool and buffoon, you created Millions of Sunni Syrians inside of Syria and outside of Syria(Who are the Majority off Syrians) your enemies for Generations and Generations to come. They have noting but hatred for Iranians, Shias, and Persians and it will exist in their hearts for next 1,000 years. You saved the a$$ of one clown?! Thats a great achievement.
> 
> Not to mention the billions of Muslims watching from the sidelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> Ba'ath ideology has nothing to do with Sunni Islam. It's a secular ideology to begin with. A nationalistic and socialistic ideology too. The Ba'ath party under the dictatorship of the Al-Assad family has been dominated by Alawis who nobody outside of themselves consider as Muslims. They worship Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) as their Prophet.
> 
> @rmi5 even told me that the Mullah's of Iran did never consider them as Muslims let alone Shia's until this conflict. He mentioned the names of leading Mullah's in Iran with this opinion and showed links. Banned now but as soon as he returns he will confirm this.
> 
> Similarily in Iraq there were more Shia Ba'ath party members than Sunnis. It's factually wrong to equal Ba'athism with Sunni Arabs. Even the founder of the Ba'ath ideology was a Syrian Christian Arab. Let us not bullshitt here more than necessary.
> 
> Of course this conflict has a sectarian dimension. Anyone claiming the opposite is joking.
> 
> Anti-Al-Asshead Syrians are in the vast majority. Especially in the diaspora. He has lost all legitimacy and needs to go. Along with his regime. How can any sane person even question this?
> 
> Also stop pfucking equaliing Al-Asshead's removal with Daesh rule. That's what Al-Asshead propagandists do 24/7 already. No, Syria will be ruled by moderate Syrian Sunni Arab Muslims who are in the majority. Just like Iraq which is currently dominated by Shia Arabs who are the majority.



I didn't say Ba'ath ideology = Islam or Sunnism. My reply is to Dr Thrax calling Alawites having a war-like culture. It's not them being Alawite, the ba'ath ideology is like that and you can see that in Iraq as well where the leader ( Saddam ) was Sunni. Turning the conflict sectarian has brought Islamists wanting to kill Alawites / Shias and impose their dirty rules.

Moderate opposition is past time anyway, FSA is even working with Nusra suicide bombers so it won't work, not working with SAA is no option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> I didn't say Ba'ath ideology = Islam or Sunnism. My reply is to Dr Thrax calling Alawites having a war-like culture. It's not them being Alawite, the ba'ath ideology is like that and you can see that in Iraq as well where the leader ( Saddam ) was Sunni. Turning the conflict sectarian has brought Islamists wanting to kill Alawites / Shias and impose their dirty rules.
> 
> Moderate opposition is past time anyway, FSA is even working with Nusra suicide bombers so it won't work, not working with SAA is no option.



Actually he is right about the Alawis. You should read about them and the environment they live in. They are much alike Druze people.

Many people say that Alawis and Druzes are mainly descendants of Arab Lakhmids who ruled Southern and Central Iraq before Prophet Muhammad (saws). For instance the royal family (Arslan) of the Druze trace their ancestry to the Lakhmid Kings.

Lakhmids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They originally came from Yemen almost 2000 years ago.

Meanwhile most Syrian Sunni Arabs were regular townspeople or farmers/peasants. With a significant minority of rural Bedouins/semi-Bedouins in Eastern and Southern Syria.

It works both ways as the Al-Assad regime to begin with was a sectarian regime to a great extend. Just like Saddam. Just because the state was secular officially (still Islamic law was applied in both countries and most of the jurisprudence also derives from Islam or Islamic traditions - check it out yourself) it means little. Similar story in Iraq.

No, it's not as the vast majority of the 20 million or so Syrian Sunni Arabs are moderate Muslims. Some have been radicalized due to the conflict but only drunk people believe that Daesh or Al-Nusra have a future as representatives of Syria as a state if it will remain a state to begin with.

SSA is not a problem. Most SSA soldiers are forced to fight. Al-Asshead's regime relies heavily on foreigners and you will not find many volunteers from majority Sunni Arab provinces in Syria. Let alone the Kurds who constitute between 5-10% of Syria's population.

In every Al-Asshead controlled town and village people that can bear arms are forced/pressured to join the Al-Asshead regime. Hence all of the desertions. Even today you still hear about instances of this.

The exception being Damascus. Also it's correct that the Daesh retards and their presence have turned a lot of Sunni Arabs to join Al-Assheads regime because they were/are fighting a bigger enemy/cancer in the form of Daesh. That does not make them Al-Asshead regime fanboys.

If I was based in Damascus (regime controlled) and I had to choose between fighting for Al-Asshead or Daesh I would choose Al-Asshead too.

I have spoken to many Syrians that are currently based in Syria and they agree with my views on this front and confirm it themselves.

Visit the most common Arab chats if you want to have direct contact with total strangers.

Anyway anyone can form their own opinions. I know where I stand and that's with the majority of the Syrian people who don't wan't neither Daesh/Al-Nusra genocidal maniacs or the Al-Asshead genocidal dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> SSA is not a problem. Most SSA soldiers are forced to fight. Al-Asshead's regime relies heavily on foreigners and you will not find many volunteers from majority Sunni Arab provinces in Syria. Let alone the Kurds who constitute between 5-10% of Syria's population.
> 
> The exception being Damascus. Also it's correct that the Daesh retards and their presence have turned a lot of Sunni Arabs to join Al-Assheads regime because they were fighting a bigger enemy/cancer. That does not make them Al-Asshead regime fanboys.
> 
> If I was based in Damascus (regime controlled) and I had to choose between fighting for Al-Asshead or Daesh I would choose Al-Asshead too.
> 
> I have spoken to many Syrians that are currently based in Syria and they agree with my views on this front and confirm it themselves.
> 
> Visit the most common Arab chats if you want to have direct contact with total strangers.



Not Assad fanboys but SAA, you can remove the leader but SAA won't be defeated in Syria with the current situation. And many Sunnis are on the SAA side as you just said thanks to ISIS, many lost hope in the idea of a revolution. All you need to do is look at the maps of Syria, you'd see FSA was way larger a couple years back, not only did ISIS take land from them SAA did as well. We're not in 2012 anymore to fall for Aroor BS that SAA are Alawites. 

Also ISIS is mainly on the Eastern side of Syria, it's not in Damascus or the west which is mostly SAA controlled and Sunni majority as well, they have no ISIS to fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

The Baath the SSNP in Syria are just fronts for minorities to have a political structure hiding behind false secularism.Those Minorities are all asking for the majority to be secular while they retain their peculiar sect based identity. You cannot have it both ways. Either it is a system based on democracy and equality under the law and without consideration of privileged status for a peculiar sect or you remain sect based system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

1000 said:


> Not Assad fanboys but SAA, you can remove the leader but SAA won't be defeated in Syria with the current situation. And many Sunnis are on the SAA side as you just said thanks to ISIS, many lost hope in the idea of a revolution. All you need to do is look at the maps of Syria, you'd see FSA was way larger a couple years back, not only did ISIS take land from them SAA did as well. We're not in 2012 anymore to fall for Aroor BS that SAA are Alawites.
> 
> Also ISIS is mainly on the Eastern side of Syria, it's not in Damascus or the west which is mostly SAA controlled and Sunni majority as well, they have no ISIS to fear.


Ignore them, they don't know Syria, they are still stuck in Sunni - Shia conflict mind set... Those people will never advance in their life,.. They want to take Syria 1000 years back... And of course Syrians will not allow them... We will fight those Israeli terrorists until Syria is clean again and peace is restored...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

al-Hasani said:


> Al-Asshead's regime relies heavily on foreigners



i don't understand your hate for bashar al-assad... is it because 10,000 others hate him so you automatically are 10,001... is it because of the political system in syria??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Not Assad fanboys but SAA, you can remove the leader but SAA won't be defeated in Syria with the current situation. And many Sunnis are on the SAA side as you just said thanks to ISIS, many lost hope in the idea of a revolution. All you need to do is look at the maps of Syria, you'd see FSA was way larger a couple years back, not only did ISIS take land from them SAA did as well. We're not in 2012 anymore to fall for Aroor BS that SAA are Alawites.
> 
> Also ISIS is mainly on the Eastern side of Syria, it's not in Damascus or the west which is mostly SAA controlled and Sunni majority as well, they have no ISIS to fear.



The current SSA is nothing more than an extension of the Al-Asshead terror regime. It does not represent Syria or Syrians. Most Sunni Arabs who fight for SSA are from Damascus or were forced to fight for Al-Asshead under threats or due to enforced conscription. Since the conflict began over 100.000 SSA soldiers have deserted. Vast majority Sunni Arabs. It speaks for itself.

Also most of the SSA soldiers are not the problem as I already wrote. It's the regime that is the problem and they control SSA as usual.

FSA and the SSA have also held peace talks with shows that they are capable of talk. FSA's and the legitimate Syrian opposition's problem is the regime (the few hundred people with power). Not the ordinary Syrian. Hence you don't see FSA barrel bombing pro-regime cities or massacring people like Al-Asshead has been doing for years now.

FSA has been advancing in Southern Syria and had it not been for Daesh FSA would have controlled most of Syria. The areas that Daesh controls are anti Al-Asshad regime too.



jamahir said:


> i don't understand your hate for bashar al-assad... is it because 10,000 others hate him so you automatically are 10,001... is it because of the political system in syria??





You are really a clown. Yes, of course I have absolutely no problem with a regime that has killed almost 200.000 Syrians, which is engaged in genocide, which is barrel bombing whole cities, towns and villages, which is mass-executing people, destroying ancient Arab/Semitic heritage and which are mere puppets of the eternal enemies of the Arab world (fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their Wilayat al-Faqih kufr) and who are mass-murdering fellow Arabs and Muslims.

In fact I don't understand how anyone can have a problem with Daesh either. After all they are doing the same just the other way around.

So using your logic why don't you support Al-Asshead and Daesh? After all it's the same coin. Just the opposite side. I don't support that currency to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Halimi said:


> No, it's not a sectarian war. Just happens to be an Alawite-dominant military command, supported by a Shi'ite power (Iran), a Shi'ite militia (Hezbollah), with Shi'a from Iraq, Afghanistan and Alevis from Turkey all fighting to support Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Let's all stop lying to each other, okay? Once we do that, maybe we can find a solution.



Afaik, from Turkey, only Arab Alawis joined the war. Under the name of Muqawama. Sunni Arabs with Turkish citizenship fight on the rebel side.

Alawi Kurds (Yezidi converts) fight on YPG side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turks were unarmed civilians; on the other side Iranians and Hezbollah members were in Syria to kill Syrians.
> 
> Israel used an oppurtunity to kill some of most wanted.





atatwolf said:


> Mavi Marmara was on international waters. It is not the same. Iranian terrorists were in Syria and they don't have any business in Syria. They are there to kill Syrian people so Israel did the right thing.



If you consider them terrorists, I also consider those Turks as terrorists, since the word terrorism has became like a kid's toy these days that everyone can use. 



Dr.Thrax said:


> And where are your videos and pictures of proof? The rebels stormed the hill and took it swiftly after inflicting heavy losses.



I reported what I saw from various reliable sources, it may or may have not been happened, but your video also does NOT prove that many of them were not killed. So let's just wait for more details to come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> The current SSA is nothing more than an extension of the Al-Asshead terror regime. It does not represent Syria or Syrians. Most Sunni Arabs who fight for SSA are from Damascus or were forced to fight for Al-Asshead under threats or due to enforced conscription. Since the conflict began over 100.000 SSA soldiers have deserted. Vast majority Sunni Arabs. It speaks for itself.
> 
> Also most of the SSA soldiers are not the problem as I already wrote. It's the regime that is the problem with controls SSA as usual.



The soldiers deserting were mainly during the start, everyone in the country was conscripted (except Kurds). They deserted as many were optimistic but this time is long gone with the arrival of Islamists. So yes like you said, SAA are not the problem and fighting them isn't going to solve much as we've see for the last years. FSA being Islamized and working with Nusra doesn't make their image any better to Sunnis on the SAA side. Nusra-ISIS, few differences after all, who knows Nusra will explode on the rest of the FSA one day. The US is bombing them whilst helping FSA, might create tensions between them.




> FSA has been advancing in Southern Syria and had it not been for Daesh FSA would have controlled most of Syria. The areas that Daesh controls are anti Al-Asshad regime.



But you have to talk about the real situation where ISIS did come and hijack things.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> If you consider them terrorists, I also consider those Turks as terrorists, since the word terrorism has became like a kid's toy these days that everyone can use.
> 
> 
> 
> I reported what I saw from various reliable sources, it may or may have not been happened, but your video also does NOT prove that many of them were not killed. So let's just wait for more details to come out.


There were many videos of Rebels using ATGMs, mortars, and tunnel bombs on the hill before taking it. That's plenty of casualties. And that leaves not many defenders to defend the hill.


----------



## jamahir

al-Hasani said:


> destroying ancient Arab/Semitic heritage



your usa army did that in iraq and your ikhwaani criminal friends are doing that in egypt... go celebrate.



al-Hasani said:


> You are really a clown.



hazzy would use that word a lot... say hello to your friend.



al-Hasani said:


> Yes, of course I have absolutely no problem with a regime that has killed almost 200.000 Syrians, which is engaged in genocide, which is barrel bombing whole cities, towns and villages, which is mass-executing people



you are quite the sheeple... why don't you go wage war against russia and north korea which support the legitimate syrian government and army??

and your profile-picture is of a king... monarchy... anti-democracy monarchy in 2015 yet you act so arrogantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> The soldiers deserting were mainly during the start, everyone in the country was conscripted (except Kurds). They deserted as many were optimistic but this time is long gone with the arrival of Islamists. So yes like you said, SAA are not the problem and fighting them isn't going to solve much as we've see for the last years. FSA being Islamized and working with Nusra doesn't make their image any better to Sunnis on the SAA side. Nusra-ISIS, few differences after all, who knows Nusra will explode on the rest of the FSA one day. The US is bombing them whilst helping FSA, might create tensions between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to talk about the real situation where ISIS did come and hijack things.



I never had a problem with SSA or even pro-regime Syrians. Let alone Ba'athism (I don't agree with them hijacking Arab nationalism which I prefer to call an automatic brotherhood and solidarity that most Arabs have from birth). I am talking about the regime as a whole and the hardcore supporters and terrorist gangs that support the maniac.

You are from Iraq. Most Shia Arabs who were against Saddam Hussein only had a problem with the regime itself. Not the regular Sunni Arab, Shia Arab, Assyrian etc. who was pro-regime.

Let's not make it more complicated than it is. Al-Asshead and his regime are on loan. We all know this. The international community is now more worried about the Daesh retards (rightly so) but when that is solved Al-Asshead will be next on the line and will be thrown to the trash bin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> There were many videos of Rebels using ATGMs, mortars, and tunnel bombs on the hill before taking it. That's plenty of casualties. And that leaves not many defenders to defend the hill.



I read about various ambushes and heavy bombardments against attacking forces, so it's not unlikely, but yet again, we should wait for visual proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jamahir said:


> your usa army did that in iraq and your ikhwaani criminal friends are doing that in egypt... go celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> hazzy would use that word a lot... say hello to your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> you are quite the sheeple... why don't you go wage war against russia and north korea which support the legitimate syrian government and army??
> 
> and your profile-picture is of a king... monarchy... anti-democracy monarchy in 2015 yet you act so arrogantly.



I don't dicsuss with clueless Indians. Too many of them on PDF. Most ME users will confirm this.
USA is not my country and I am not a MB supporter. Nice try. I don't see any heritage getting destroyed in Egypt. Not even in Sinai. Quit the bullshitting. You know nothing about the Arab world and whatever happens in the Arab world is none of your business as a clueless foreigner. We Arabs ourselves will solve the problems. Including Syria although the locals will take the lead like anywhere in the Arab world where there are currently conflicts.

I don't care what he uses. It's very fitting for you most of the time.

Quote my entire post. Better quit quoting me. I am not interested in wasting my time on clowns. Go worship your dead Gaddafi maniac. He loved to kill people too. So no wonder that you are in love with Al-Asshead as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I read about various ambushes and heavy bombardments against attacking forces, so it's not unlikely, but yet again, we should wait for visual proof.


Attacking forces attacked from many directions, and were mobile. Defending forces were stationary. Difference in effectiveness. We already have visual proof, all the videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> If you consider them terrorists, I also consider those Turks as terrorists, since the word terrorism has became like a kid's toy these days that everyone can use.
> 
> 
> 
> I reported what I saw from various reliable sources, it may or may have not been happened, but your video also does NOT prove that many of them were not killed. So let's just wait for more details to come out.


What are those Iranian terrorists doing there according to you? I mean if Israel send its soldiers/agents into Iran. They would get killed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Attacking forces attacked from many directions, and were mobile. Defending forces were stationary. Difference in effectiveness. We already have visual proof, all the videos.


No those videos does not disprove what I said. I have absolutely no problem to admit that I'm wrong, but I have not been convinced that I'm wrong, that's it. I think we better leave it.


atatwolf said:


> What are those Iranian terrorists doing there according to you? I mean if Israel send its soldiers/agents into Iran. They would get killed too.



They were in Syrian territory with permission of Syrian state, not in Israeli territory, so I don't think that's any of your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I never had a problem with SSA or even pro-regime Syrians. Let alone Ba'athism (I don't agree with them hijacking Arab nationalism which I prefer to call an automatic brotherhood and solidarity that most Arabs have from birth). I am talking about the regime as a whole and the hardcore supporters and terrorist gangs that support the maniac.
> 
> You are from Iraq. Most Shia Arabs who were against Saddam Hussein only had a problem with the regime itself. Not the regular Sunni Arab, Shia Arab, Assyrian etc. who was pro-regime.
> 
> Let's not make it more complicated than it is. Al-Asshead and his regime are on loan. We all know this. The international community is now more worried about the Daesh retards (rightly so) but when that is solved Al-Asshead will be next on the line and will be thrown to the trash bin.



But taking care of ISIS in Syria will require SAA as well and by the time they're taken care of SAA will probably be larger if it's them that are going to expand through Deir al Zor. So what i'm saying is SAA is needed, Assad I don't care about him.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> But taking care of ISIS in Syria will require SAA as well and by the time they're taken care of SAA will probably be larger if it's them that are going to expand through Deir al Zor. So what i'm saying is SAA is needed, Assad I don't care about him.



The SSA should represent all Syrians. It should not be ruled/controlled by a genocidal maniac that has destroyed half of Syria just to stay in power. His crimes are well-known to the entire world. If you believe that Al-Assad has any legitimacy left then you must have the same opinion about Saddam's rule prior to 2003 and most Iraqis are not of this opinion. Same story in Syria.

All-Asshead = current Syrian regime which are in control of SSA.

Or the ruler of North Korea. Don't recall his name. Anyway there is no opposition in that country so it was an extreme example. You get the point.

FSA and the legitimate Syrian regime want a free Syria. Their goal is totally different from the goal of Daesh which is to create a worldwide Caliphate. Al-Nusra are not much different.

Why does this even need explaining to do? Daesh has been a bigger threat and more worried about crushing the Syrian opposition than the regime itself.

Al-Asshead himself released Al-Nusra's current leader and hundreds of other Islamists back in 2012 to weaken the opposition this way. From his numerous state prisons.

Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National

It was under Al-Asshead's rule that Islamists had a free pass into Iraq. With Syrian backing and help. Wake up my friend.






Al-Asshead and his regime are enemies of Iraq. They also supported Iran against Iraq during the Iraq-Iran war. So much for being fellow Ba'athis. Support of Al-Asshead equals treason for any Iraqi with honor left.

@1000

Also large parts of Al-Asshead's regime rely on foreign mercenaries nowadays. Mostly "Shia" fanatics who are willing to sacrifice their life's in conflicts that they have nothing to do with. No difference from the "Sunnis". So much for being the country's army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561918508481515521Assad forces killed 2 IS fighters in Shaer fields, Homs Province.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561896355723898881IS killed 4 Assad soldiers in Deir ez-Zor airport.

*Syria aims to 'flush out all terrorists' in 2015: PM | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: Syria's prime minister said Sunday the country wanted to drive all insurgents out of its territory in 2015 and was prepared to back any attempts to fight global militancy.

Speaking in parliament, Wael al-Halqi said Syria's main aim was to "flush out all terrorists from its land" this year and it would "back any initiatives to fight global terrorism," a broadcast on state television showed.

He said Syria would not allow its enemies "to destroy the land of religions and cradle of civilizations" and praised the army for its efforts.

Syria has repeatedly said it wants to coordinate with other countries to fight armed groups in its country. It describes all anti-government forces in Syria as terrorists, unlike Western countries and their Arab allies who distinguish between the hardline jihadis and more mainstream rebel fighters.

Syria's uprising started in 2011 with anti-government protests and has descended into a civil war pitting a range of armed groups against the military. Hardline groups such as ISIS and Al-Qaeda's Nusra Front have gained ground.

U.S-led forces started an airstrike campaign against ISIS in Syria and Iraq last year when the militant group captured tracts of land in both countries.

President Bashar al-Assad said in a magazine interview published last week that U.S.-led air strikes should be subject to an agreement with Damascus and Syrian troops should be involved on the ground.

Washington supports opposition forces fighting for the past four years to topple Assad, but its position has become complicated since ISIS and other hardline groups emerged as the most powerful insurgent factions. But it has rejected the idea of allying itself with the Syrian government despite them now having a common enemy.

Syria aims to 'flush out all terrorists' in 2015: PM | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> [Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National
> 
> It was under Al-Asshead's rule that Islamists had a free pass into Iraq. With Syrian backing and help. Wake up my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Asshead and his regime are enemies of Iraq. They also supported Iran against Iraq during the Iraq-Iran war. So much for being fellow Ba'athis. Support of Al-Asshead equals treason for any Iraqi with honor left.
> 
> @1000
> 
> Also large parts of Al-Asshead's regime rely on foreign mercenaries nowadays. Mostly "Shia" fanatics who are willing to sacrifice their life's in conflicts that they have nothing to do with. No difference from the "Sunnis". So much for being the country's army.



I already know this, even Wathiq said it.

@6:20






Why he did it is probably to keep the new gov from being an American allie or integrate them in the Iran-Syria axis etc. We all know ba'ath regimes are extreme and will do anything so it's no news to anyone. Many Iraqi baathists were operating from Syria against Maliki gov as well.

But i'm not defending Assad, i'm saying SAA are needed, he might rule them now but that can change.


----------



## DizuJ

captured NDF militants: We were ordered to loot homes & handover women to Iranian & Afghan militants

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> captured NDF militants: We were ordered to loot homes & handover women to Iranian & Afghan militants



i'd say anything if a gun is held towards me.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep dreaming. We will crush you at the bottom of our feet, but I don't think our boots even want such filth on them.



zionist stooges will be crushed. Qatar has stopped funnelling billions towards to you guys. Slow painful end for the opposition. Maybe try KSA to beg USA to fight for the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> No those videos does not disprove what I said. I have absolutely no problem to admit that I'm wrong, but I have not been convinced that I'm wrong, that's it. I think we better leave it.
> 
> 
> They were in Syrian territory with permission of Syrian state, not in Israeli territory, so I don't think that's any of your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

One of the 50,000 pictures leaked of torture victims in Syria maybe Colonel Hussein Harmoush,

*Leading Syrian Military Defector Appears to Be Victim in 1 of Torture Photos*

An activist notes that one of the thousands of photographs of torture victims in Syrian prisons, leaked by a defecting military photographer in January 2014, appears to show the defected Colonel Hussein Harmoush.

Harmoush left Syria in June 2011 but disappeared from a Turkish refugee camp in early September. Two weeks later, he appeared on Syrian State TV, accusing the opposition of “empty promises” and retracting his claim that the Syrian military fired on peaceful protesters on the Assad regime’s orders. Released ex-prisoners have confirmed that the Army defector was imprisoned in Sednaya Military Prison near Damascus, The sources saw Harmoush in 'the ''Red Building'' one of the most secure places for VIP prisoners. 

*09/06/2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

hezbollah's January ambush on Jan/ISIS/FSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So you also use Iranian made maps.


I judge maps by their quality not by their authors.  Plus I dont have anything against Iranians but only against mullah regime.



1000 said:


> Just 3 million Alawites in Syria, couple ten thousands of foreigners on the SAA side and they can hold all that territory with Sunni majority population against the locals whom are ~20 million Sunnis ?


Its armed to teeth army vs. peasant gangs What do u expect? It took 17 years for Chinese rebels to overthrow foreign Mongol rulers. Plus ur numbers are wrong.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> We Arabs ourselves will solve the problems. Including Syria although the locals will take the lead like anywhere in the Arab world where there are currently conflicts.


How by using takfiries!!! by destroying a whole country actualy 2 well 3!!!. The problem is a
prostitute
can't preach the others about honor since she is an honorless. The same thing with the dectators they can't fight for freedom and democracy in a country while they are dectators.

We Arab and Muslims accuse the west with double standard!!! while we are even using triple if not quadrouble.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Victory is our, Insha'Allah






LONG LIVE SYRIA! *​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Syrian Lion has suddenly become religious
> You cunts will fry in hell.


No filthy insults please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No filthy insults please


Sorry about the insults, but Syrian Lion supports the government that killed 7 of my family members. I'm really pissed, obviously. Not to mention the others in my family who have been injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sorry about the insults, but Syrian Lion supports the government that killed 7 of my family members. I'm really pissed, obviously. Not to mention the others in my family who have been injured.


What an excuse, that just shows your filth... And you call yourself Muslim?
And each time you increase your figure of dead family members...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> What an excuse, that just shows your filth... And you call yourself Muslim?
> And each time you increase your figure of dead family members...


Nope, it's always been 7 from Bashar, and 1 from Hafez. You can check my original post.
Thank God it's not actually increasing.
lol, What do you know about Islam? You're Christian. Don't pretend like you know anything, b/c you clearly don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, it's always been 7 from Bashar, and 1 from Hafez. You can check my original post.
> Thank God it's not actually increasing.
> lol, What do you know about Islam? You're Christian. Don't pretend like you know anything, b/c you clearly don't.


Last time you told me your father and uncle were killed under Hafiz and now only 1.. And your math doesn't add up... 
A lot of Syrians lost their lives in this war thanks to f$a terrorists we were living in peace, but when the f$a started this bloodshed started compare Syria before and after war... 

And Islam is not a secretive religion... See you are not Syrian... If you were you would know that Christians pray in mosques and Muslims pray in churches... We pray together, that is something that kills you... Unity of Syrians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Last time you told me your father and uncle were killed under Hafiz and now only 1.. And your math doesn't add up...
> A lot of Syrians lost their lives in this war thanks to f$a terrorists we were living in peace, but when the f$a started this bloodshed started compare Syria before and after war...
> 
> And Islam is not a secretive religion... See you are not Syrian... If you were you would know that Christians pray in mosques and Muslims pray in churches... We pray together, that is something that kills you... Unity of Syrians...


Never said my father was killed, and my grand uncle was killed under Hafez.
7 of my family members were killed by an airstrike. 5 Cousins and their parents. Check my original post or my profile.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> What does this Takfiri mean?
> Care to answer


Takfiri means some one think all people are infidels so they deserve to be killed by any means available that's why they use car, trucks people ready to blow them selves among the others you can see all that kind of killing in Iraq they target the shea in Iraq by any chance a way of revealing their hate toward the otherswho they beleive he or she is infidels.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562032692561072129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562188284659789825


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mussana said:


> Don't the SHIA believe that all the companions of the Prophet SAW became infidels after the passing of the Prophet SAW except three , so does it not make amply clear that the label of TAKFIRI suits the shias more than anyone else.
> 
> i Quote as proof
> "The leading scholars of the Shia, Al-Kashshi, reported that Abu Ja'far said: *"All people (including the Sahaba) became apostates after the Prophet's death except for three." When asked who they were, he replied, "Al-Miqdad ibn Aswad, Abu Dharr (Zarr), and Salman (Al-Farsi) as mentioned in the verse, 'If he (Muhammad) dies or is killed, will you then turn on your heels.'"* (Rijal Al-Kashshi p.12-13
> 
> 
> And as regards to killings is concerned , here is something that tells me that it is u who do it for it is religiously permissible for u to do so
> 
> i Quote
> *"Doubt about the Imamate of 'Ali is like doubt about the mission of Muhammad SAWS and one who doubts both should be killed if possible, if he claims to be a Muslim. On the other hand, disbelievers are like the Jews and Christians and should not be killed for these reasons." *(Al-Kafi vol.6 p.393)


Aha you'are another terrorists supporters.

Bringing an old statement from some Shiite scholar doesn't help you at all. Reality talk today now who blowing up them selves among people wether Shea or Sunnis absolutely they are the takfiris like Wahhabists and Selefists those are the one who state that every living soul are Kufar look to the world see who making all that choas. If you want I can bring Hadeeth to the prophit SAWWS its Sahih stating that most of the Sahabah are going to hell. what do you think now.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Multi-shot Grenade Launcher in action against Assad Forces



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Rebels raze buildings with Hell Cannon, in Aleppo.


----------



## 500

Lebanese women mourn during the funeral of Shadi Houmani, a fighter of Militant Shiite group Hezbollah, who was killed along Lebanese Shiite pilgrims in a bomb attack in Damascus, on February 2, 2015 in the village of Dweir, 75 kms south of Beirut. A blast ripped through a bus carrying Lebanese Shiite pilgrims in Damascus on February 1, killing at least nine people, a monitor said, in an attack claimed by Al-Qaeda's Syrian branch. AFP PHOTO/MAHMOUD ZAYYAT (Photo credit should read MAHMOUD ZAYYAT/AFP/Getty Images)
Credit: MAHMOUD ZAYYAT / stringer

Getty Images


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*IS militant escape from the vicinity of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, and YPG and rebel battalions advance in its countryside*
February 2, 2015 Comments Off


Reliable sources informaed SOHR that YPG fighters are still advancing in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, where YPG, the brigade of al- Raqqa rebels and rebel battalions could advance in the east, south, west and southwest of the city and take control over more villages bringing the total of villages which they could seize to *30 *at least since the control of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” in January 26. The clashes resulted in death of 10 IS militants, their bodies are with YPG and rebel battalions, escape of others and seizing Humvee.


----------



## AXO4D

Mussana said:


> Don't the SHIA believe that all the companions of the Prophet SAW became infidels after the passing of the Prophet SAW except three , so does it not make amply clear that the label of TAKFIRI suits the shias more than anyone else.
> 
> i Quote as proof
> "The leading scholars of the Shia, Al-Kashshi, reported that Abu Ja'far said: *"All people (including the Sahaba) became apostates after the Prophet's death except for three." When asked who they were, he replied, "Al-Miqdad ibn Aswad, Abu Dharr (Zarr), and Salman (Al-Farsi) as mentioned in the verse, 'If he (Muhammad) dies or is killed, will you then turn on your heels.'"* (Rijal Al-Kashshi p.12-13
> 
> 
> And as regards to killings is concerned , here is something that tells me that it is u who do it for it is religiously permissible for u to do so
> 
> i Quote
> *"Doubt about the Imamate of 'Ali is like doubt about the mission of Muhammad SAWS and one who doubts both should be killed if possible, if he claims to be a Muslim. On the other hand, disbelievers are like the Jews and Christians and should not be killed for these reasons." *(Al-Kafi vol.6 p.393)



HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian rebels say holding Iranian fighter, seeking swap| Reuters

(Reuters) - A mainstream Syrian rebel group said on Monday they were seeking to swap an Iranian taken captive in the southwestern province of Deraa last month for women held in Syrian government jails.


The group's leader Abu Ahmad said his rebels captured the Iranian as he was fighting alongside government forces in the province, and killed nine other soldiers as they took over a power station near Sheikh Maskeen in the province.

"We questioned him through a translator, he came to Syria last year, he is a 30-year-old and he comes from (the Iranian) city of Qom," Abu Ahmad, who was not using his real name, told Reuters.

"We are questioning him on how Iranians operate in Syria. Our priority right now is a swap (of him) for our prisoners. We have so many women in government prisons and we want to swap him for (some) them."

The Sham Unified Front is part of the Southern Front alliance of mainstream rebel groups operating near the border with Jordan where they have managed to seize positions from government forces and hold them.

Two years ago, Syrian insurgents freed 48 Iranians they held in exchange for more than 2,000 civilian prisoners held by the Syrian government.

Iranians killed in Syria's war have included several retired generals from the elite Iranian Revolutionary Guards. A general in the Revolutionary Guards was killed by an Israeli air strike in southern Syria last month, together with six operatives of the Lebanese Shi'ite Hezbollah movement, an ally of Assad and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

@al-Hasani 
@jamahir 

Just ignore each other guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

AXO4D said:


> HAHAHAHA



Only if this was the truth.

Reality is quite different though as we see daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562368844342525952


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Remember how Syrian Lion suddenly became religious?




These are the people he supports. It reads: "There is no God but the country and there is no prophet but Al Ba'ath."

Also, today marks the anniversary of the 1982 Hama massacre. The current regime (which was the same regime back then, just different idiot in power) killed 40,000 people in the city of Hama alone. Within a Month.
Bashar killed 80,000 innocents, I'm sure his daddy would be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Remember how Syrian Lion suddenly became religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the people he supports. It reads: "There is no God but the country and there is no prophet but Al Ba'ath."


part of human psychology to try and lower the morale especially in warzones when you're pumped with adrenaline. Kinda like how your Israeli buddies leave star of David in Palestinian schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> part of human psychology to try and lower the morale especially in warzones when you're pumped with adrenaline. Kinda like how your Israeli buddies leave star of David in Palestinian schools.


First of all, my "Israeli buddies" don't stray away from their religion by putting stars of David all over the place. Stop trying to justify Kufr, that just makes people hate you more. Not "human psychology."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> First of all, my "Israeli buddies" don't stray away from their religion by putting stars of David all over the place. Stop trying to justify Kufr, that just makes people hate you more. Not "human psychology."



I don't approve of it firstly. That's the reason why such things happen, I'd recommend some psychiatry papers for you to read if you're interested. Well if the israelis were muslim it wouldn't have much demoralising affects on the Palestinians, if they wrote allah akbar, they wouldn't be exerting much presence would they? and they'd be writing some nationalist slogans instead. Defecating or leaving mutilated body parts around which is the same primitive response would be crossing the line. And who does that quite a bit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> Aha you'are another terrorists supporters.
> 
> Bringing an old statement from some Shiite scholar doesn't help you at all. Reality talk today now who blowing up them selves among people wether Shea or Sunnis absolutely they are the takfiris like Wahhabists and Selefists those are the one who state that every living soul are Kufar look to the world see who making all that choas. If you want I can bring Hadeeth to the prophit SAWWS its Sahih stating that most of the Sahabah are going to hell. what do you think now.



Did Prophet name those Sahabas who would be going in to Hell? No. So who are shias to declare sahaba kaafir, did they have premonition or dream where they saw First three caliph and Hazrat Ayesha (RA) burning in hell ?



There is something called common sense which Shias don't use. If first three caliphs of Islam were Usurpers, then prove one benefit or advantage they took from their rule. Did they build castles ? Did they established hereditary monarchy ? Were they not ardent followers of all 5 basic tenets of Islam, did they had any moral or character flaws ? Did they die rich or poor ? What about their families? When they were ruling did they appoint any of their children or brothers or sisters on all important positions of government ? Did they amass any wealth ? Did they provide selective justice and favoured those who were close to them ? Did first three caliphs even spared their families from the Justice ?

Why Allah granted victories and glories to Muslim army if they were headed by Khalid bin Waleed (RA) who was under the command of usurpers 

So do enlighten me what kind of usurpers exhibit such traits ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bratva said:


> Did Prophet name those Sahabas who would be going in to Hell? No. So who are shias to declare sahaba kaafir, did they have premonition or dream where they saw First three caliph and Hazrat Ayesha (RA) burning in hell ?
> 
> 
> 
> There is something called common sense which Shias don't use. If first three caliphs of Islam were Usurpers, then prove one benefit or advantage they took from their rule. Did they build castles ? Did they established hereditary monarchy ? Were they not ardent followers of all 5 basic tenets of Islam, did they had any moral or character flaws ? Did they die rich or poor ? What about their families? When they were ruling did they appoint any of their children or brothers or sisters on all important positions of government ? Did they amass any wealth ? Did they provide selective justice and favoured those who were close to them ? Did first three caliphs even spared their families from the Justice ?
> 
> Why Allah granted victories and glories to Muslim army if they were headed by Khalid bin Waleed (RA) who was under the command of usurpers
> 
> So do enlighten me what kind of usurpers exhibit such traits ?


He didn't name them yes but he said those who will survive are less than the loose cattle if I translate it right.

That means the one who will survive are less than the number of your fingers ok less than ten Sahabah will survive the rest based to that Hadeeth are going to hell while the prophet wondering they are my fellows the answer is you don't know what they did after you!!!.

See only less than ten will survive while the rest taking to hell!!!!. 

You will never accept that even if it was right statement from the Prophet because it destroy your believe from the base.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Malik Alashter said:


> He didn't name them yes but he said those who will survive are less than the loose cattle if I translate it right.
> 
> That means the one who will survive are less than the number of your fingers ok less than ten Sahabah will survive the rest based to that Hadeeth are going to hell while the prophet wondering they are my fellows the answer is you don't know what they did after you!!!.
> 
> See only less than ten will survive while the rest taking to hell!!!!.
> 
> You will never accept that even if it was right statement from the Prophet because it destroy your believe from the base.


You do know that Hadith can be very, _very_ inaccurate, right?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dr.Thrax said:


> You do know that Hadith can be very, _very_ inaccurate, right?


And you do know that you believe in the very accurate Hadeeth that is the second to Quran.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Malik Alashter said:


> And you do know that you believe in the very accurate Hadeeth that is the second to Quran.


And how is your hadith very accurate? Is it verified by the majority of scholars? Is it used often as a source?
Not often enough, it seems, because I've never of heard it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dr.Thrax said:


> And how is your hadith very accurate? Is it verified by the majority of scholars? Is it used often as a source?
> Not often enough, it seems, because I've never of heard it.


Bro, they wont let you know it but do you read arabic so I can post a document to see it your eyes.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro, they wont let you know it but do you read arabic so I can post a document to see it your eyes.


Yes I can read Arabic, but I'm not interested in wasting my time in reading a hadith that isn't well sourced or confirmed to be accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes I can read Arabic, but I'm not interested in wasting my time in reading a hadith that isn't well sourced or confirmed to be accurate.


No it's it's well sourced and accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Remember how Syrian Lion suddenly became religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the people he supports. It reads: "There is no God but the country and there is no prophet but Al Ba'ath."
> 
> Also, today marks the anniversary of the 1982 Hama massacre. The current regime (which was the same regime back then, just different idiot in power) killed 40,000 people in the city of Hama alone. Within a Month.
> Bashar killed 80,000 innocents, I'm sure his daddy would be proud.


 wow that's a solid prove a writing on the wall, and God knows who wrote it... Your beloved terrorists kill people and video them so I wouldn't be surprised it is your beloved terrorists themselves wrote it for propaganda reasons... 

And the so called Hama massacre was to stop the MB terrorists who bombed schools, hospitals and military bases and killed many innocent people... 

Yeah everything that fit your agenda is perfectly credible and anything against it is all lies... 

Israeli puppets learned very well from their master in Tel Aviv to make lies and propaganda... Israel must be proud of its puppies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> wow that's a solid prove a writing on the wall, and God knows who wrote it... Your beloved terrorists kill people and video them so I wouldn't be surprised it is your beloved terrorists themselves wrote it for propaganda reasons...
> 
> And the so called Hama massacre was to stop the MB terrorists who bombed schools, hospitals and military bases and killed many innocent people...
> 
> Yeah everything that fit your agenda is perfectly credible and anything against it is all lies...
> 
> Israeli puppets learned very well from their master in Tel Aviv to make lies and propaganda... Israel must be proud of its puppies...



None but Ba'athist's are world champions when it comes to propaganda.

Israel is indeed very happy about their puppet - the Al-Asshead family who gifted the Golan Heights to Israel and who have never touched Israel for 40 + years despite Israel occupying Syrian territory (Golan Heights).

So much for being part of the "resistance" (  ) my friend.

Indeed Israel loves Al-Asshead. Their borders with Syria have been the most peaceful for 40 + years under Al-Asshead's family dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> None but Ba'athist's are world champions when it comes to propaganda.
> 
> Israel is indeed very happy about their puppet - the Al-Asshead family who gifted the Golan Heights to Israel and who have never touched Israel for 40 + years despite Israel occupying Syrian territory (Golan Heights).
> 
> So much for being part of the "resistance" (  ) my friend.
> 
> Indeed Israel loves Al-Asshead. Their borders with Syria have been the most peaceful for 40 + years under Al-Asshead's family dictatorship.


Look who is talking... A Saudi 

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Look who is talking... A Saudi
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria



No such thing as a "Saudi". It's called *Saudi Arabian*. Anyway I am of mixed background as you already know nor do I live in KSA.

KSA have never made any secret of being an ally of the US. You yourself live in the US while your country is burning. You were based in the US before the civil war so apparently you or your parents escaped Al-Asshead's "paradise", Syria, as you call it.

What I wrote is purely facts on the ground.

The Al-Asshead family have indeed been very good Israeli puppets. Can you imagine that Israel took large parts of Syrian territory/land during the Al-Asshead rule and since then the Al-Asshead family have never raised their hand once to retake the stolen land? In fact the Golan Heights have been the most safe Israeli border of them all.

Outside of Syria only the Palestinians have gotten their land stolen by Israelis. Incompetent bunch.

@500 will confirm. He already has done so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> No such thing as a "Saudi". It's called Saudi Arabian. Anyway I am of mixed background as you already know nor do I live in KSA.
> 
> KSA have never made any secret of being an ally of the US. You yourself live in the US while your country is burning. You were based in the US before the civil war so apparently you or your parents escaped Al-Asshead's "paradise", Syria, as you call it.
> 
> What I wrote is purely facts on the ground.
> 
> The Al-Asshead family have indeed been very good Israeli puppets. Can you imagine that Israel took large parts of Syrian territory/land during the Al-Asshead rule and since then the Al-Asshead family have never risen their hand once to retake the stolen land? In fact the Golan Heights have been the most safe Israeli border of them all.
> 
> Outside of Syria only the Palestinians have gotten their land stolen by Israelis.


you're not an Arab, you're an "Arab", you sold your Arabism to the west long time ago... lol Saudi is an ally of the US? more like puppets of the US...

and like you said once, Saudi "Arabia" can't attack Israel because it will get burned to ground... and now you want Syria alone to attack Israel and its puppets... if Syria ever attacked Israel Saudis terrorists would be the first ones to defend it. as we see now how the Alqaeda terrorists are working with Israel....

and you have no business where I live.... and I don't care about Alasad, all I care about is Syria... I don't want traitors to ask foreigners to invade the country and destroy it because their masters asked them to ask the west and NATO to do so...

anyways... I think you should know about Syria-Israel war, and how Egypt left Syria alone in the northern front... after Egypt got Sinai, Egypt's forces ceased fire, leaving Syria alone, Israel removed almost all of its southern army to the north... and Syria got Quinetra back...

lol you care so much about Palestinians... you sent a lof of weapons and money to terrorists in Syria, yet not a single bullet to Palestine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> you're not an Arab, you're an "Arab", you sold your Arabism to the west long time ago... lol Saudi is an ally of the US? more like puppets of the US...
> 
> and like you said once, Saudi "Arabia" can't attack Israel because it will get burned to ground... and now you want Syria alone to attack Israel and its puppets... if Syria ever attacked Israel Saudis terrorists would be the first ones to defend it. as we see now how the Alqaeda terrorists are working with Israel....
> 
> and you have no business where I live.... and I don't care about Alasad, all I care about is Syria... I don't want traitors to ask foreigners to invade the country and destroy it because their masters asked them to ask the west and NATO to do so...
> 
> anyways... I think you should know about Syria-Israel war, and how Egypt left Syria alone in the northern front... after Egypt got Sinai, Egypt's forces ceased fire, leaving Syria alone, Israel removed almost all of its southern army to the north... and Syria got Quinetra back...
> 
> lol you care so much about Palestinians... you sent a lof of weapons and money to terrorists in Syria, yet not a single bullet to Palestine...



Al-Asshead still lost the Golan Heights to Israel and Israel is still occupying Syrian land for more than 40 years. An enormous embarrassment. Al-Asshead cannot deter the word resistance even once in his life without being ridiculed as long as the Golan Heights are under Israeli control. Nor his fanboys like you.

Just pointing your hypocrisy out. If Syria was a "paradise" like you have claimed million times then what are you doing in the "evil US"? You were based in the US BEFORE the civil war began.

Don't worry I have no intention of going to Syria or anywhere else to fight. I can voice my opinion as a person from the ME, an Arab and a Muslim though just like you voice your opinion about the policy of other Arab states than Syria.

Yes, I don't support your beloved Al-Asshead genocidal maniac or the opposite side of the same coin (Daesh/Al-Nusra). I stand with the Syrian people and the vast majority of them do not support those evil parties.

How embarrassing by the "resistance" (  )

Israeli flag proudly being displayed in the Golan Heights. The Al-Asshead regime doing nothing for 47 years in a row to reclaim stolen Syrian land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Al-Asshead still lost the Golan Heights to Israel and Israel is still occupying Syrian land for more than 40 years. An enormous embarrassment. Al-Asshead cannot deter the word resistance even once in his life without being ridiculed as long as the Golan Heights are under Israeli control. Nor his fanboys like you.
> 
> Just pointing your hypocrisy out. If Syria was a "paradise" like you have claimed million times then what are you doing in the "evil US"? You were based in the US BEFORE the civil war began.
> 
> Don't worry I have no intention of going to Syria or anywhere else to fight. I can voice my opinion as a person from the ME, an Arab and a Muslim.
> 
> Yes, I don't support your Al-Asshead genocidal maniac or the opposite side of the same coin (Daesh/Al-Nusra). I stand with the Syrian people and the vast majority of them do not support those evil parties.
> 
> How embarrassing by the "resistance" (  )
> 
> Israeli flag proudly being displayed in the Golan Heights. The Al-Asshead regime doing nothing for 47 years in a row to reclaim stolen Syrian land.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189581


yeah at least we did resist we fought and even by words... unlike you who just bows down and later bend over for the west and Israel...

again what is embarrassing is you talking about Israel occupying Arab land and you celebrate it... and you call yourself an Arab??.. you must be happy the Israeli flag is flying over Alqsa ... of course they are your masters... traitors like you is why Israel is still occupying Arab lands...

and Syria is paradise... and will still be... and after this war against international terrorism Syrians will build it... this war showed us who are really our enemies... our enemies are "Arabs' like you... traitors like you... this war exposed everything... lies of Arab brotherhood were exposed and we will make sure to deal with it, you sold Arabism to the west..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> wow that's a solid prove a writing on the wall, and God knows who wrote it... Your beloved terrorists kill people and video them so I wouldn't be surprised it is your beloved terrorists themselves wrote it for propaganda reasons...
> 
> And the so called Hama massacre was to stop the MB terrorists who bombed schools, hospitals and military bases and killed many innocent people...
> 
> Yeah everything that fit your agenda is perfectly credible and anything against it is all lies...
> 
> Israeli puppets learned very well from their master in Tel Aviv to make lies and propaganda... Israel must be proud of its puppies...


So we wrote Kufr on the walls to make the glorious ultra-religious secular Ba'athists look nonreligious? How dare we! It's like when we gassed ourselves in Ghouta to "encourage international intervention!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So we wrote Kufr on the walls to make the glorious ultra-religious secular Ba'athists look nonreligious? *How dare we! It's like when we gassed ourselves in Ghouta to "encourage international intervention!"*


that's exactly what happened.. first day the UN inspectors arrive, and then a chemical attack... you think that is a smart move don't you?  even western and anti-Syria scholars approved it was you terrorists....
how perfect if is to write that on the wall to motivate others to kill??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Malik Alashter said:


> He didn't name them yes but he said those who will survive are less than the loose cattle if I translate it right.
> 
> That means the one who will survive are less than the number of your fingers ok less than ten Sahabah will survive the rest based to that Hadeeth are going to hell while the prophet wondering they are my fellows the answer is you don't know what they did after you!!!.
> 
> See only less than ten will survive while the rest taking to hell!!!!.
> 
> You will never accept that even if it was right statement from the Prophet because it destroy your believe from the base.



And expected you didn't replied logically and tried to hid behind a misinterpreted hadith so you can drag Venerated Sahabas to mud !

Walli Ulla's or Sufi right from Hasan basri, Rabia Basri,*Maruf Karkhi  to *Abdul Qadir Jillani to Ba'alwiya Sufi tariqa of Yemen to Sufis of Morocco are consistent about one thing from past 1200 years. They have seen the status of Ashra Mubashra. They have seen dreams of these very Sahabas sitting right beside Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) in Aalim e Barzakh. I would take word of Walli Ullah's who have by Allah will saw the status of these Venerated sahabas and written it in their books over any misinterpreted Hadith by Shia's who usually does this to support their twisted version of History


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> that's exactly what happened.. first day the UN inspectors arrive, and then a chemical attack... you think that is a smart move don't you?  even western and anti-Syria scholars approved it was you terrorists....
> how perfect if is to write that on the wall to motivate others to kill??






bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack


you can post propaganda all days... just tell me what does the Syrian government benefit from a chemical attack during the UN inspectors visit? don't you see, that this chemical attack benefits the terrorists by asking the west to invade Syria? 

now here I'm providing you with your own beloved western supporter sources... so you wont complain ....
UN accuses Syrian rebels of carrying out sarin gas attacks which had been blamed on Assad's troops | Daily Mail Online
Syria: Chemical Attack in Ghouta 'an Accident Caused by Free Syrian Army'
MIT: Syrian Government is not responsible for Ghouta Chemical Attack
Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies
Hersh:Turkey’s Erdogan behind chemical attack of Syria’s Gouta






also the videos showing F$A terrorists testing chemical weapons and making threats... wont post them here because they are graphic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you can post propaganda all days... just tell me what does the Syrian government benefit from a chemical attack during the UN inspectors visit? don't you see, that this chemical attack benefits the terrorists by asking the west to invade Syria?
> 
> now here I'm providing you with your own beloved western supporter sources... so you wont complain ....
> UN accuses Syrian rebels of carrying out sarin gas attacks which had been blamed on Assad's troops | Daily Mail Online
> Syria: Chemical Attack in Ghouta 'an Accident Caused by Free Syrian Army'
> MIT: Syrian Government is not responsible for Ghouta Chemical Attack
> Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies
> Hersh:Turkey’s Erdogan behind chemical attack of Syria’s Gouta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the videos showing F$A terrorists testing chemical weapons and making threats... wont post them here because they are graphic...


Let's see...Daily Mail: Islamophobic "source."
The ibtimes article: They used one guy as a "source," and it was all his speculation.
For the MIT article: They assumed the rockets had 2 km range, which is BS, because the BM-14 140mm rockets and the 330mm rockets have MUCH more range than that. Otherwise why fire rockets from 2km away at a target? Militarily useless.
LOL. The wnd article: "suspicious blue canister" is a gas cylinder. Commonly used in hell cannons. Again, and idiot who doesn't know what he is talking about.
Hersh has been denounced by literally everyone for being an idiot, his only good cases were those about Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Let's see...Daily Mail: Islamophobic "source."
> The ibtimes article: They used one guy as a "source," and it was all his speculation.
> For the MIT article: They assumed the rockets had 2 km range, which is BS, because the BM-14 140mm rockets and the 330mm rockets have MUCH more range than that. Otherwise why fire rockets from 2km away at a target? Militarily useless.
> LOL. The wnd article: "suspicious blue canister" is a gas cylinder. Commonly used in hell cannons. Again, and idiot who doesn't know what he is talking about.
> Hersh has been denounced by literally everyone for being an idiot, his only good cases were those about Vietnam.


haha... those are the same sources you terrorists use... again I didn't provide you any Syrian or Arab sources so you wont complain... but it turns out you can always complain... kids are good at it... 

now tell me theses two journalists are also Syrian propagandists 




and also like I said before, I couldn't post graphic video showing F$A terrorists testing chemical weapons with clear threat... are you also going to ignore those? 

and most importantly answer my question... I will repeat it again
just tell me what does the Syrian government benefit from a chemical attack during the UN inspectors visit? don't you see, that this chemical attack benefits the terrorists by asking the west to invade Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha... those are the same sources you terrorists use... again I didn't provide you any Syrian or Arab sources so you wont complain... but it turns out you can always complain... kids are good at it...
> 
> now tell me theses two journalists are also Syrian propagandists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also like I said before, I couldn't post graphic video showing F$A terrorists testing chemical weapons with clear threat... are you also going to ignore those?
> 
> and most importantly answer my question... I will repeat it again
> just tell me what does the Syrian government benefit from a chemical attack during the UN inspectors visit? don't you see, that this chemical attack benefits the terrorists by asking the west to invade Syria?


It benefits the Syrian regime because less rebels to attack them, and less civilians to pretend to care about, and the go on an mass murder.

Also, the Youtube channel "Eretz Zen" is run by a major Assad supporter. Obviously unbiased.
The sources I showed you come from unbiased reporters/investigators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> It benefits the Syrian regime because less rebels to attack them, and less civilians to pretend to care about, and the go on an mass murder.


what great logic you have..... the Syrian government is already under attack from the west and other.. so it brings the UN inspectors and then launch a chemical attack.. are you sane?
in addition most of the dead were civilians, and also there are still missing civilians from Latakia villages... that could have been used for this theater act... 

and it doesn't matter what the youtube channel is... that was broadcasted on European tv... he just uploaded it on YouTube...

now tell me the UN is also Syria propaganda tool...

UN accuses Syrian rebels of carrying out sarin gas attacks which had been blamed on Assad's troops | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> what great logic you have..... the Syrian government is already under attack from the west and other.. so it brings the UN inspectors and then launch a chemical attack.. are you sane?
> 
> and it doesn't matter what the youtube channel is... that was broadcasted on European tv... he just uploaded it on YouTube...
> 
> now tell me the UN is also Syria propaganda tool...
> 
> UN accuses Syrian rebels of carrying out sarin gas attacks which had been blamed on Assad's troops | Daily Mail Online


UN is incompetent. They can't tell the differences between their head and their arse. They've been incompetent since the beginning. Even in their "pro-rebel" speeches they use U.S. sources, which are again usually for the U.S's interests.
UN inspectors didn't arrive the same day of the chemical attack. They arrived later.
Syrian Government isn't under attack from the west, they are funded by some of it. Your logic is lacking...logic.
So 1 guy saying whatever he wants is suddenly an expert on all chemical weapons? Nice try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> UN is incompetent. They can't tell the differences between their head and their arse. They've been incompetent since the beginning. Even in their "pro-rebel" speeches they use U.S. sources, which are again usually for the U.S's interests.
> UN inspectors didn't arrive the same day of the chemical attack. They arrived later.
> Syrian Government isn't under attack from the west, they are funded by some of it. Your logic is lacking...logic.
> So 1 guy saying whatever he wants is suddenly an expert on all chemical weapons? Nice try.


haha I love how the UN is credible and always used as a source when it fits your agenda... 

you don't even know the events time line.. and you're here claiming crap and spreading lies... 
An Apparent Chemical Attack Strikes Damascus Just After UN Inspectors Arrive - The Atlantic

you're naive, you hatred and racism is blinding you, you will believe anything that fits your agenda and supports your beloved terrorists...

Syrian government is not under attack from the west , wow that shows how much you know...

and like I said, there are videos that are graphic, so I wont post it, but the threats by the F$A terrorists were there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha I love how the UN is credible and always used as a source when it fits your agenda...
> 
> An Apparent Chemical Attack Strikes Damascus Just After UN Inspectors Arrive - The Atlantic
> 
> you're naive, you hatred and racism is blinding you, you will believe anything that fits your agenda and supports your beloved terrorists...
> 
> Syrian government is not under attack from the west
> 
> and like I said, there are videos that are graphic, so I wont post it, but the threats by the F$A terrorists were there...


lol, I never used the UN as a source.
Racist? When was I ever racist? If anything, you're the racist and nationalistic prick here, thinking Arabs are better than everyone.
Yeah, Syrian Government isn't under attack by the west, which is exactly why they haven't been bombed. At all. By anyone other than Israel, who isn't really part of the West, they have their own interests.
Yeah sure, I'm sure those boogeyman videos exist too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, I never used the UN as a source.
> Racist? When was I ever racist? If anything, you're the racist and nationalistic prick here, thinking Arabs are better than everyone.
> Yeah, Syrian Government isn't under attack by the west, which is exactly why they haven't been bombed. At all. By anyone other than Israel, who isn't really part of the West, they have their own interests.
> Yeah sure, I'm sure those boogeyman videos exist too.


if you don't but other terrorists supporters do....

haha, how am I racist? , see your sectarian mindset is making you go crazy... just go back and read your posts, maybe you will see how "lovely" you are toward others 

the west is supplying, arming, and training terrorists... why does it have to attack when it has its own F$A terrorists puppet doing the dirty work for them? you terrorists are begging the west to attack Syria, and even made a lot provocations such as the chemical attack,. just so the west can invade Syria ...

do you know how to use google? google this FSA test chemical weapons, and I wont post the videos because they are graphic....

I love your logic, a writing on the wall you used it to fulfill your terrorist agenda... but if something goes against you it is all lies even with proves...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> if you don't but other terrorists supporters do....
> 
> haha, how am I racist? , see your sectarian mindset is making you go crazy... just go back and read your posts, maybe you will see how "lovely" you are toward others
> 
> the west is supplying, arming, and training terrorists... why does it have to attack when it has its own F$A terrorists puppet doing the dirty work for them? you terrorists are begging the west to attack Syria, and even made a lot provocations such as the chemical attack,. just so the west can invade Syria ...
> 
> do you know how to use google? google this FSA test chemical weapons, and I wont post the videos because they are graphic....
> 
> I love your logic, a writing on the wall you used it to fulfill your terrorist agenda... but if something goes against you it is all lies even with proves...


Supplying and arming? What are you on. They barely equipped us. TOWs are the best thing we ever got, that was it. 
West can invade Syria? Keep dreaming. Hasn't happened, won't happen as long as Assad (their puppet) is in power.
Sectarian mindset? You can call my "mindset" whatever you want, but I detest sectarian militias. Most of whom are Shiites & Alawites. Not part of the Sunni majority. But if I state that, somehow I'm sectarian.
I know how to use google. Of course if you show that you'll get results. I saw a video of Assad's thugs torturing people in a room, and forcing them to say "There is no god but Assad." You know what the title was?
"FSA terrorists torture innocent civilians."
Anyone who knew Arabic knew otherwise, but obviously, all the idiots who ride Putin's genitalia don't know otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Supplying and arming? What are you on. They barely equipped us. TOWs are the best thing we ever got, that was it.
> West can invade Syria? Keep dreaming. Hasn't happened, won't happen as long as Assad (their puppet) is in power.
> Sectarian mindset? You can call my "mindset" whatever you want, but I detest sectarian militias. Most of whom are Shiites & Alawites. Not part of the Sunni majority. But if I state that, somehow I'm sectarian.
> I know how to use google. Of course if you show that you'll get results. I saw a video of Assad's thugs torturing people in a room, and forcing them to say "There is no god but Assad." You know what the title was?
> "FSA terrorists torture innocent civilians."
> Anyone who knew Arabic knew otherwise, but obviously, all the idiots who ride Putin's genitalia don't know otherwise.


wow now you're denying your masters favors? they are training you ....and you're here complaining, the west along with their puppets armed you the teeth... Libya's arm deport were all sent to Syria.... how convenient, since Syria and Libya have similar arms... 
REPORT: The US Is Openly Sending Heavy Weapons From Libya To Syrian Rebels - Business Insider
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/w...s-get-libyan-weapons.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
and don't forget the money gcc are paying the terrorists, heck they even bought weapons from Croatia and directly sent it to terrorists... and also Israel arming, training and treating the terrorists and sending them to Syria again... 
yes you're sectarian.. the way you talk about Shia and others just proves...

see, and then you put a picture of wall, God knows where and you claim whatever fits your agenda... 

keep talking and running away from the reality... you're just blinded by hate and sectarian mind...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> wow now you're denying your masters favors? they are training you ....and you're here complaining, the west along with their puppets armed you the teeth... Libya's arm deport were all sent to Syria.... how convenient, since Syria and Libya have similar arms...
> REPORT: The US Is Openly Sending Heavy Weapons From Libya To Syrian Rebels - Business Insider
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/w...s-get-libyan-weapons.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> and don't forget the money gcc are paying the terrorists, heck they even bought weapons from Croatia and directly sent it to terrorists... and also Israel arming, training and treating the terrorists and sending them to Syria again...
> yes you're sectarian.. the way you talk about Shia and others just proves...
> 
> see, and then you put a picture of wall, God knows where and you claim whatever fits your agenda...
> 
> keep talking and running away from the reality... you're just blinded by hate and sectarian mind...


LOL
Libyan government voluntarily sending weapons to rebels = must be a zionist-imperialist-wahhabi-salafi-american operation.
Training? 5,000 a year will barely change anything. Yes, the GCC did give us croatian weapons. So what? Their interests aren't the exact as ours, but similar, so they support us. Israel arming and training us? If we were armed and trained by Israel Assad would've been history 2 years ago. If you haven't noticed, they have the second strongest army in the MidEast.
That picture is from Hama.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Libyan government voluntarily sending weapons to rebels = must be a zionist-imperialist-wahhabi-salafi-american operation.
> Training? 5,000 a year will barely change anything. Yes, the GCC did give us croatian weapons. So what? Their interests aren't the exact as ours, but similar, so they support us. Israel arming and training us? If we were armed and trained by Israel Assad would've been history 2 years ago. If you haven't noticed, they have the second strongest army in the MidEast.
> That picture is from Hama.


haha, this thread here has good videos and links...
How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

and again you're still denying the west's favors... the west didn't teach you well to obey them yet, but maybe tomorrow they will slap you across the face and make you terrorists bend over for good... you think the west cares so much about Syrian that they are training terrorists? they are training them to destroy the country and then they hope to put them in power, to take over Syria for good ( int heir dreams), this way the west and Israel taken over all the threats and the Arab world would be silent forever, and bye bye Palestine...

see you're missing the main point, if Syrians wanted Alasad gone, he would have been gong long time ago.. no country on this earth can decide the fate of Syrians... something you don't know about us Syrians.. we are independent country and refuse to kneel down to the west... which is why they are waging this war against Syria...


no, I say that picture is from Homs .....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha, this thread here has good videos and links...
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> and again you're still denying the west's favors... the west didn't teach you well to obey them yet, but maybe tomorrow they will slap you across the face and make you terrorists bend over for good... you think the west cares so much about Syrian that they are training terrorists? they are training them to destroy the country and then they hope to put them in power, to take over Syria for good ( int heir dreams), this way the west and Israel taken over all the threats and the Arab world would be silent forever, and bye bye Palestine...
> 
> see you're missing the main point, if Syrians wanted Alasad gone, he would have been gong long time ago.. no country on this earth can decide the fate of Syrians... something you don't know about us Syrians.. we are independent country and refuse to kneel down to the west... which is why they are waging this war against Syria...
> 
> 
> no, I say that picture is from Homs .....


Syrians do want Assad gone, but if you haven't noticed, Assad is currently killing us.
You keep providing the same article as your "source." Maybe find some other idiot who can back up your argument, because all your "sources" are pro-Assad.
You keep babbling about the west, ever thought that maybe it's not all about them? Find someone else to blame for your problems, like the dictator that oppresses your countrymen (if you're even Syrian in the first place,) maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrians do want Assad gone, but if you haven't noticed, Assad is currently killing us.
> You keep providing the same article as your "source." Maybe find some other idiot who can back up your argument, because all your "sources" are pro-Assad.
> You keep babbling about the west, ever thought that maybe it's not all about them? Find someone else to blame for your problems, like the dictator that oppresses your countrymen (if you're even Syrian in the first place,) maybe?


Did you even look at the sources to claim they pro-Alasad? man if all the media was pro-Alasad, this war would have not started at all... I have never thought that stupidity can reach this terrible level until you came to this forum and started posting total crap... 

yeah, so you're happy with this freedom.. you're happy to see Syrian bloodshed? all you have to do is compare Syria before the war to see how Syrians were living peacefully...

you're a total joke... Alasad can't last a minute in his office without the support of the Syrian people... and thanks to people like you, Alasad most likely gained more popularity... 

you think that the west cares about Syria?? they are celebrating seeing this country getting destroyed, and they don't even have to do anything other than arming and training terrorists to do their dirty work in Syria... 

and you're not Syrian.. you bent over for the west and support terrorism, thus you have no right to call yourself Syrian... those getting trained by the west are working for the west not for Syrians...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Did you even look at the sources to claim they pro-Alasad? man if all the media was pro-Alasad, this war would have not started at all... I have never thought that stupidity can reach this terrible level until you came to this forum and started posting total crap...
> 
> yeah, so you're happy with this freedom.. you're happy to see Syrian bloodshed? all you have to do is compare Syria before the war to see how Syrians were living peacefully...
> 
> you're a total joke... Alasad can't last a minute in his office without the support of the Syrian people... and thanks to people like you, Alasad most likely gained more popularity...
> 
> you think that the west cares about Syria?? they are celebrating seeing this country getting destroyed, and they don't even have to do anything other than arming and training terrorists to do their dirty work in Syria...
> 
> and you're not Syrian.. you bent over for the west and support terrorism, thus you have no right to call yourself Syrian... those getting trained by the west are working for the west not for Syrians...


Oh, so you're all about peace and stability now? Go and head over to Iran. See how they like Christians like you. It's stable. And peaceful.
The majority of Syrians (who don't have sexual fantasies about dictators in their sleep, unlike you) don't want to be screwed over by a dictator, all for the sake of stability. If you want to have stability, go live in Iran. Or anywhere in the GCC, for that matter. They're stable, but still under rule by dictators and oppressive regimes.
Stop using the same retarded argument. PLENTY of governments in the world survive without the support of their people. But not for long. Assad is only alive because of Iran, Russia, China, and the Shiite Militias. Without them, we would have crushed them long ago.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so you're all about peace and stability now? Go and head over to Iran. See how they like Christians like you. It's stable. And peaceful.
> The majority of Syrians (who don't have sexual fantasies about dictators in their sleep, unlike you) don't want to be screwed over by a dictator, all for the sake of stability. If you want to have stability, go live in Iran. Or anywhere in the GCC, for that matter. They're stable, but still under rule by dictators and oppressive regimes.
> Stop using the same retarded argument. PLENTY of governments in the world survive without the support of their people. But not for long. Assad is only alive because of Iran, Russia, China, and the Shiite Militias. Without them, we would have crushed them long ago.


oh so you must love this bloodshed, and yet complaining about the death in Syria? stability means strong country, Syria now is not as strong like 2010... again, like I said we lived happily, and then don't forget all the reforms that happened in the first couple of month of the conflict... everything that was demanded by the people was fulfilled, which is why the west went to plan B, bloodshed and chaos...
I must say then, Iran, Russia, China, and other are doing very well standing against the west and their puppets... you really think that Alasad can stand against the Syrian people and against the west and other regional countries?

see, you only think of bloodshed and war, true Syrians think of other ways to solve this crisis, you heard of ballot boxes? Alasad himself asked the UN to observe the elections but they refused, because they know he will win.. people like you gave him more popularity.. if the "revolution" stayed peaceful, Alasad would have been easily gone in three month... but the west wanted to destroy the country, thus they started this war... look at all the countries that got their leaders removed by force... are they living peacefully now? are they loving their new democracy? look at Iraq, Libya,, and etc... change should be done by the people for the people, not by the west... only Syrians and Syrians only can decide their own fate... the majority of the country backs the Syrian government war against the international terrorism, and we will always back our armed forces...


and also Christians in Iran are living happily... they have churches and etc plus one of their players in the national team is a Christian, and he freely express it during football matches and etc.....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> oh so you must love this bloodshed, and yet complaining about the death in Syria? stability means strong country, Syria now is not as strong like 2010... again, like I said we lived happily, and then don't forget all the reforms that happened in the first couple of month of the conflict... everything that was demanded by the people was fulfilled, which is why the west went to plan B, bloodshed and chaos...
> I must say then, Iran, Russia, China, and other are doing very well standing against the west and their puppets... you really think that Alasad can stand against the Syrian people and against the west and other regional countries?
> 
> see, you only think of bloodshed and war, true Syrians think of other ways to solve this crisis, you heard of ballot boxes? Alasad himself asked the UN to observe the elections but they refused, because they know he will win.. people like you gave him more popularity.. if the "revolution" stayed peaceful, Alasad would have been easily gone in three month... but the west wanted to destroy the country, thus they started this war... look at all the countries that got their leaders removed by force... are they living peacefully now? are they loving their new democracy? look at Iraq, Libya,, and etc... change should be done by the people for the people, not by the west... only Syrians and Syrians only can decide their own fate... the majority of the country backs the Syrian government war against the international terrorism, and we will always back our armed forces...
> 
> 
> and also Christians in Iran are living happily... they have churches and etc plus one of their players in the national team is a Christian, and he freely express it during football matches and etc.....


Three months?
The revolution was peaceful from March 15 to July 29, when the FSA was formed. Then and only then was the Revolution becoming armed, and it was primarily for self-defense. Just in case you couldn't count, that's 5 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Three months?
> The revolution was peaceful from March 15 to July 29, when the FSA was formed. Then and only then was the Revolution becoming armed, and it was primarily for self-defense. Just in case you couldn't count, that's 5 months.


that's not true, it wasn't peaceful at all.. unless you call burning government buildings and attacking police stations peaceful... the riot police was unarmed for a long time, which is why those terrorists started killing police officers and killing protesters in order to cause this chaos...

plus look at Bahrain... years and still peaceful protests ( going with you logic)... and of course the west won't do anything about it, because they own it....

again, Alasad wouldn't last in office if he didn't have the majority of the Syrian people support... something you people keep ignoring and hiding from...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> that's not true, it wasn't peaceful at all.. unless you call burning government buildings and attacking police stations peaceful... the riot police was unarmed for a long time, which is why those terrorists started killing police officers and killing protesters in order to cause this chaos...
> 
> plus look at Bahrain... years and still peaceful protests ( going with you logic)... and of course the west won't do anything about it, because they own it....
> 
> again, Alasad wouldn't last in office if he didn't have the majority of the Syrian people support... something you people keep ignoring and hiding from...


Keep spewing out your BS.
Would you like some of my family currently freezing in Aleppo to talk to you about how great Assad is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep spewing out your BS.
> Would you like some of my family currently freezing in Aleppo to talk to you about how great Assad is?


sure, why not I will talk to them.. and ask them how was 2010?  again why are you complaining if you are pro-bloodshed and pro-war? you're not even Syrian... 

the only BS here is coming from you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> sure, why not I will talk to them.. and ask them how was 2010?  again why are you complaining if you are pro-bloodshed and pro-war?


Who said I am pro-bloodshed?
I am pro-war, pro-war with everyone against Islam. Which is a lot of people, including Assad, ISIS, Iran, Israel, dictatorships in general, etc. The list is long.
Ask them about 2010? Yeah, great stability. That's all they'll say. Nothing special about the conditions. Standard of living was terrible. FYI Assad owns ~80% of Syria's wealth according to the GDP.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who said I am pro-bloodshed?
> I am pro-war, pro-war with everyone against Islam. Which is a lot of people, including Assad, ISIS, Iran, Israel, dictatorships in general, etc. The list is long.
> Ask them about 2010? Yeah, great stability. That's all they'll say. Nothing special about the conditions. Standard of living was terrible. FYI Assad owns ~80% of Syria's wealth according to the GDP.


yes you are pro-bloodshed, you just told me that you are against stability... so how are you pro-war but against pro-bloodshed? there is no killing in wars? you are insane for sure....

look Syria was improving year by year... and you want the so called "democracy" to happen in one night?

Syria's poverty was less than 1%... no one in Syria worried about putting food on the table, you got free education, free healthcare.. living was simple... taxes barely exists.. you know nothing about Syria... Syria was exporting food to other nations... for example, if you walk in Jordan markets before the war, you will only see Syrian product, quality and good price... Aleppo was the industrial and business capital, now all the factories are stolen and destroyed by the F$A terrorists...

what has this so called "revolution" achieved for Syrians? only death and destruction.. the only one benefited is Israel and the west...


and guess who owns USA's wealth... 1% only does...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

There's little logic to this war anymore. It's no longer a war of 'right' and values, but one of 'might' and attrition. 

Polarisation is complete and no-one is going to be won over with arguments anymore.


----------



## DizuJ

*




*
The Local Coordination Committees document 63 people killed on Monday. Among the dead were at least 20 in Daraa Province, including civilians slain in Jassim by regime bombs as the Syrian military tries to push back against recent insurgent gains.The of killed in yesterday's barrel bombing in Khan Shaykoun rises to 24. Teams continue to find bodies. 

*1354 people were killed in January 2015
Death Toll for January 2015*

The highest tolls are north of Aleppo, where the regime is trying to cut off insurgent areas in Syria’s largest city, and in the south, where the Syrian military is trying to hold back opposition advances.

The Syrian Network for Human Right’s report for January documents 883 civilians killed by regime forces, including 207 children. It says women and children are now 30% of the casualties, “a clear indication of the purposed targeting of civilians by governmental forces”.

The SNHR also claims the killing of 54 civilians by the Islamic State, 13 by Kurdish forces, and five by the extremist group Jabhat al-Nusra.

*
Details
First: Government forces
A. Civilians*
SNHR documented the death of *883 *people by government forces, including 207 children (seven children a day), no less than 54 women, and no less than 64 victims who were tortured to death (three deaths under torture a day).
The percent of children and women victims reached 30%, which is a clear indication of the purposed targeting of civilians by governmental forces.
*B. Rebels*
Governmental forces killed no less than *129* rebels by shelling operations or during clashes.

*Second: Kurdish forces*
Killed *13 *civilians including a child and a victim who was tortured to death.
*Third: Extremist groups*
SNHR documented the killing of *118* by extremist groups as follows:
Daesh
A. Civilians: *54* civilians were killed including two children and three victims who were tortured to death.
B. Rebels: Daesh killed no less than *53* during clashes or by field-executing prisoners.
An-Nussra Front
A. Civilians: killed five civilians including two women and a media activist.
B. Rebels: killed six rebels during clashes or by field-executing prisoners.






*human rights violations in Syria in 2014*

*



*
1354 people were killed in January 2015 - Syrian Network For Human Rights
http://sn4hr.org/public_html/wp-content/pdf/english/SNHR Methodology.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> you can post propaganda all days... just tell me what does the Syrian government benefit from a chemical attack during the UN inspectors visit? don't you see, that this chemical attack benefits the terrorists by asking the west to invade Syria?


The benefit is simple: they murdered hundreds of rebels and their families, causing many many more to flee. It also makes very strong moral effect. Same they do with barrel bombs, but chemical weapons effect is much bigger.

During the entire summer Assad could not advance in Ghouta, but soon after chemical attack Assad captured Deir Salman, Shabaa, Huseynia, Buwaida, Sbeneh, Hijeirah...

As for who did this attack there is no any question.

FACT: The attack was made by "Bourkan" rockets which are in possession only of Assad.
FACT: The attack direction is from Assad held areas.

The suggestion that rebels somehow penetrated to Assad areas, captured dozen Bourkan launchers, loaded them with Sarin and then launched them against themselves its ridiculous to say the least.

Similarly u can say that its not Assad who drops barrel bombs on towns, but its rebels capture helicopters and then bomb themselves. Yesterday some 50 civilians were killed in Khan Shekhoun, Douma, Jaseem...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rebels capture Al Maysat hill in North Aleppo + 14 Assad troops alive:











Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Infographic: All major factions within the FSA's Southern Front





FSA rebels of Liwa Suqoor al-Jabal have destroyed a T-72 regime tank in north Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*With Global Attention on ISIS, Regime Barrel Bombs Pound Syrian Civilians*

February 2nd, 2015

*



*

"The barrel bombs are continuing and indeed they are the principal reason why civilians are dying in Syria today. "

_With global attention focused on the fight against jihadi groups like the Islamic State (ISIS), the Syrian regime has continued its use of barrel bomb attacks on civilians._

_In an address to the U.N. Security Council last week, Kyung-wha Kang, the United Nations deputy emergency relief coordinator, once again accused the Syrian regime of "using explosive barrel bombings against civilians in Syria." It came in spite of a resolution calling for an end to the indiscriminate employment of weapons._

_"Barrel bombs, crudely made drums of explosives dropped from helicopters, are so imprecise that the Syrian air force doesn’t dare drop them near the front line for fear of hitting its own troops,” Ken Roth, executive director of Human Rights Watch, told Syria Deeply._

_"If we could stop the barrel bomb, it's hard to think of anything else that would make a greater difference in stopping the slaughter of civilians and destruction of civilian institutions in civilian areas," he added._

_Roth spoke to Syria Deeply about the devastating effect barrel bombs are having on the civilian population in Syria._

Syria Deeply: You’ve tracked the use of barrel bombs, and prior to that the use of missiles on civilian areas. What’s the state of play now?

Roth: The barrel bombs are continuing and indeed they are the principal reason why civilians are dying in Syria today. Everybody is focused on ISIS. ISIS is terrible, civilians are suffering under ISIS, but if you stand back and say, what is the principal tool being used to slaughter civilians? It’s the barrel bomb. Initially, governments don’t really want to talk about this, because they are so focused on ISIS and don’t want to do anything that would undermine the Assad government’s ability to hang on and theoretically fight back against ISIS. People don’t seem to recognize that the barrel bomb is not a military weapon. It is so imprecise that the Syrian air force doesn’t dare drop it near the front line for fear of hitting its own troops.

Barrel bombs, for those who don’t know, are typically an oil drum or some large canister filled with explosives and metal fragments that serve as shrapnel. It is dumped from a helicopter hovering at a very high altitude to avoid anti-aircraft fire. From that altitude, it can’t be aimed with any precision whatsoever – it can simply be dumped into a neighborhood, and it is neighborhoods that barrel bombs are dumped on because of the need to stay away from the front line. If you ask what is enabling the pro-regime forces to hold on, it's now the barrel bomb.

It is a terror and an anti-civilian tool. Part of Assad’s strategy is to make life as miserable as possible for the civilians living in opposition-held areas. It’s designed to kill many and terrify the rest so they will flee and gradually depopulate the area, to make it harder for the rebels to hang on.

Syria Deeply: What’s the size and scope of the problem?

Roth: If you talk to Syrians, the things that they fear the most are the barrel bombs. You hear stories of people who move their families closer to the front line (meaning they are braving snipers and artillery) because they feel safer there, where the barrel bombs won’t be dropped. Barrel bombs are hitting hospitals, schools and various civilian institutions in opposition-held areas of Aleppo and other areas. If we could stop the barrel bomb, it's hard to think of anything else that would make a greater difference in stopping the slaughter of civilians and destruction of civilian institutions in civilian areas.

Syria Deeply: What’s the advantage to the regime of using these particular forms of weaponry in this particular conflict?

Roth: This goes back to the beginning. Assad from the start chose not to fight this war under the Geneva Convention, which in essence dictates that you only shoot at the other side's combatants, and you do everything you can to minimize harm to civilians. He threw those rules out the window. He has been fighting a war strategy of war crimes aimed in large part at the civilian population. The barrel bombs, used for a good year now or longer, are just the latest, cruelest, largest manifestation of this strategy.

Syria Deeply: What’s your hope for the pressure that can be applied to induce behavior change in the regime when it comes to the use of barrel bombs?

Roth: What I’ve found in discussions with Western governments, Russian officials and even Iranian officials ... for various reasons they don’t want to restrict the military weapons available to the Syrian government. The major Western governments are focused at this stage on fighting ISIS, and Russia and Iran are focused on bolstering Assad. None of them have an immediate interest in stopping the barrel bombs. I’ve had to explain the lack of military relevance of this weapon. When they hear that, then they are willing to step back. I’ve received some positive response from both Moscow and Tehran on this point.

In terms of Western governments, they are afraid of the barrel bomb issue for a separate issue – they don’t want to take on the broader issue of the Syrian government’s use of conventional weapons to attack civilians. Having come close to the brink of military involvement via the chemical weapons issue, and having been focused on other issues with Russia and Iran, the West simply hasn’t wanted to bring this up. There is no avoiding the fact that Ukraine is the top issue in Moscow, and potential nuclear weapons is the top issue in Tehran, but there should be bandwidth to take on the barrel bomb issue as well. Especially since Russia and Iran shouldn’t have any interest in the barrel bomb attacks continuing – they aren’t necessary to the Assad regime’s survival.

I’m guardedly optimistic that if we can highlight the devestation being caused by the barrel bombs and the lack of military utility, we can make a difference. One factor with the West is that so far they are pursuing only a military strategy against ISIS. To some extent they are trying to stop the flow of arms, weapons and personnel to ISIS, but they aren’t really taking on the ideological appeal of ISIS – part of it is religious and the idea of a caliphate, but a big part of it is that ISIS can represent itself as the only force that is effectively trying to stop the Assad regime’s slaughter of civilians. The West shouldn’t be giving that argument to ISIS. There have to be ways to address the barrel bombs – Assad’s primary tool for killing civilians. It’s the right thing to do in humanitarian terms, but it is also important to help undercut ISIS’s ideological appeal.

Syria Deeply: The U.N. has called for an end of the use of barrel bombs. What would it take to create actual accountability and enforce change?

Roth: The U.N. Security Council has talked about barrel bombs in generic terms. It hasn’t made any efforts to follow up on that broad language with concrete pressure on Damascus to stop. We need to go beyond ritualistic condemnation and upholding of the Geneva Conventions, and focus on pressure on Damascus to stop. We’ve seen that when serious pressure is applied, they do stop. It’s time for that pressure to be applied to stop the barrel bombs.

New type of russian helicopter (KA-26 double rotor) dropping TNT barrel bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> FSA rebels of Liwa Suqoor al-Jabal have destroyed a T-72 regime tank in north Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: Daesh hast burned the Jordanian pilot alive! These cockroaches know no boundaries. Fu** ISIS and their sympathizers.



500 said:


> Rebels capture Al Maysat hill in North Aleppo + 14 Assad troops alive:



SAA has retaken the hill, and those captured are not SAA. they are called Lujan al Sha'abi, ordinary civilians who are trained for one week in military academy of Aleppo and then stationed in areas liberated by SAA, that's why they either retreat quickly or are taken as prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Breaking: Daesh hast burned the Jordanian pilot alive! These cockroaches know no boundaries. Fu** ISIS and their sympathizers.


Thats just terrible.  RIP soldier.









> SAA has retaken the hill, and those captured are not SAA. they are called Lujan al Sha'abi, ordinary civilians who are trained for one week in military academy of Aleppo and then stationed in areas liberated by SAA, that's why they either retreat quickly or are taken as prisoners.


They had "Rijal al Nimer" tags (Men of the Tiger). Afaik these are men of the best Syrian commander ever.

‫رجال العقيد النمر | Facebook‬

But if u are right and Assad is sending untrained men to frontline, then his situation is worse than I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They had "Rijal al Nimer" tags (Men of the Tiger). Afaik these are men of the best Syrian commander ever.


No they are not, and the reason for them being chosen is that they only have to guard the liberated areas and not to involve in fighting. It means more SAA troops will be free go go on the fronts.

Rebels on the other hand have launched numerous simiar attacks, hit and run, in Aleppo, without achieving anything. Sometimes, like this particular incident, they manage to take prisoners, lose some soldiers and then withdraw quickly. Others attacks may also end up as disasters, attacking, losing tens of men and then withdrawing. That's their tactic since liberation of Malah.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> The benefit is simple: they murdered hundreds of rebels and their families, causing many many more to flee. It also makes very strong moral effect. Same they do with barrel bombs, but chemical weapons effect is much bigger.
> 
> During the entire summer Assad could not advance in Ghouta, but soon after chemical attack Assad captured Deir Salman, Shabaa, Huseynia, Buwaida, Sbeneh, Hijeirah...
> 
> As for who did this attack there is no any question.
> 
> FACT: The attack was made by "Bourkan" rockets which are in possession only of Assad.
> FACT: The attack direction is from Assad held areas.
> 
> The suggestion that rebels somehow penetrated to Assad areas, captured dozen Bourkan launchers, loaded them with Sarin and then launched them against themselves its ridiculous to say the least.
> 
> Similarly u can say that its not Assad who drops barrel bombs on towns, but its rebels capture helicopters and then bomb themselves. Yesterday some 50 civilians were killed in Khan Shekhoun, Douma, Jaseem...


Wow how smart you are... The first day the inspectors arrive, launch a chemical attack... Great logic... Plus I never claimed they got the Rockets at the same day it could have been taken a year ago who knows... Again this attack didn't benefit Syrian government at all, instead it benefited the terrorists you love... They gained more sympathy by killing people... Why would the Syrian government ask the west to attack it??


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No they are not


Then why they had "Tiger Men" targs?








> and the reason for them being chosen is that they only have to guard the liberated areas and not to involve in fighting. It means more SAA troops will be free go go on the fronts.


What are u talking about? Bureij is a frontline of frontlines. One of the hottest spot in entire Syria if not the hottest. Rebels are advancing there since early January.



Syrian Lion said:


> Plus I never claimed they got the Rockets at the same day it could have been taken a year ago who knows...


Where they were hiding them and where they disapeared after that? Only Assad uses them.



> Again this attack didn't benefit Syrian government at all, instead it benefited the terrorists you love...


As I said period after chemical attack was best period for Assad in Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

It's the joke of the century to see a saudi calling syria an israeli puppet, when his own country owned lock stock and barrel by America. If KSA had the wealth of Syria and the bordered israel what would it do? Maybe KSA would try and pay america to liberate its occupied territory? Then rage when its Master and sustainer of israel, USA says "Sorry" whilst trying to keep a straight face.

Arab national guard sending their love to american funded zionist stooges. They number in the several hundreds are are united with anti imperailism, anti zionism and disdain for arab "monarchies" they come from all over the arab world to dispose of FSA. 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A man gives medical assistance to an injured man as two wounded children wait nearby at a field hospital after what activists said was an air strike by forces of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in the Duma neighbourhood of Damascus, February 2, 2015. REUTERS/ Mohammed Badra


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> No they are not, and the reason for them being chosen is that they only have to guard the liberated areas and not to involve in fighting. It means more SAA troops will be free go go on the fronts.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand have launched numerous simiar attacks, hit and run, in Aleppo, *without achieving anything. Sometimes, like this particular incident*, they manage to take prisoners, lose some soldiers and then withdraw quickly. Others attacks may also end up as disasters, attacking, losing tens of men and then withdrawing. That's their tactic since liberation of Malah.



Insurgents killed 35 regime troops and captured at least 21, as well as destroying two tanks and seizing another. Killing and capturing more than 50 soldiers is not "achieving nothing", if you ask me, considering Assad's limited support base unlike the rebels who have a much easier time replacing losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> Insurgents killed 35 regime troops and captured at least 21, as well as destroying two tanks and seizing another. Killing and capturing more than 50 soldiers is not "achieving anything", if you ask me, considering Assad's limited support base unlike the rebels who have a much easier time replacing losses.


They actually captured 1,000,000 and killed 2 million Assad shabiha alawite nusayri infidel kuffars. You underestimate stronkkk rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562596397598646273

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> Insurgents killed 35 regime troops and captured at least 21, as well as destroying two tanks and seizing another. Killing and capturing more than 50 soldiers is not "achieving nothing", if you ask me, considering Assad's limited support base unlike the rebels who have a much easier time replacing losses.



When is SAA going to be defeated by zionist FSA? There's only 14 in that vid yet 21 are captured as stated.


----------



## DizuJ

beast89 said:


> When is SAA going to be defeated by zionist FSA? There's only 14 in that vid yet 21 are captured as stated.


I think others were captured by extremist insurgents that participated in the battle.


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> I think others were captured by extremist insurgents that participated in the battle.


 Worrying that FSA are so close to ISIS then?


----------



## DizuJ

beast89 said:


> Worrying that FSA are so close to ISIS then?


They are continuing to coordinate with Nusrra out of necessity to successfully push Assad back.

* Inside Syria’s Jails*

*By ALISE MOFREJ
FEBRUARY 3, 2015





*
BEIRUT, Lebanon — In the spring of 2011, hundreds of thousands of Syrians rose up in protest to demand democracy and freedom and an end to the dictatorship of President Bashar al-Assad. The response of the regime was to escalate the methods of repression that had been tried and tested against political opponents since the 1970s: arbitrary detention, disappearance and torture.

I worked as an Arabic teacher in the Damascus suburb of Germana, where my husband and I lived. We were both activists in a left-wing opposition party that had been suppressed for decades. I also founded an organization called Syrian Women for a State of Citizenship, which has been active since the start of the revolution. We worked to create economic opportunities for women and to promote peace and reduce conflict between armed factions at a local level.

I was first arrested on July 20, 2011, for participating in a peaceful demonstration in downtown Damascus. Along with six other activists, I was beaten with fists and an electric rod by members of the shabiha, the Baathist militia loyal to the Assad family. The regime gave these thugs a blank check to terrorize anyone suspected of opposition sympathies. They abused and manhandled us, before handing us over to the police.

We were held by the criminal security branch — in effect, the secret police — for 12 days, and then appeared in court before a judge, who granted us bail. We later received summonses, but we never showed up; eventually, the case against us for an “unlawful demonstration” was dropped.

As the security situation deteriorated through 2012, the regime’s tactics became harsher. By some estimates, more than 200,000 people have been detained as political prisoners, including thousands of women, and even young children.

On Dec. 30, 2013, I was arrested again, when I went to a passport office to apply for a visa to attend a women’s conference sponsored by the United Nations. An arrest warrant was also issued for my husband, but he succeeded in going into hiding for the duration of my second detention. This time, I was fired from my job.

The worst thing about detention was not knowing whether it would ever end. I could have been killed at any time — prisoners die by the score every day from the effects of torture. I feel lucky just to be alive.

We were isolated from the outside world and had no access to lawyers. For more than a month, I shared a prison cell with more than 30 women who were all detained for different charges, either because of their relief activities in the besieged areas, their personal or family ties with members of the armed opposition, or as a result of a false security report. The cell was about 50 square feet, dark and cold, with no ventilation.

Torture was routine. Anyone who has been detained in Mr. Assad’s prisons will know these details. There are about 40 documented techniques, including suspending prisoners by their arms from the ceiling, electric shocks, beatings, cigarette burns and pulling nails. The screams of the tortured were unbearable; I nearly lost my mind in there.

More than 60 men were held in a neighboring cell. Regardless of the charge, the guards called us all terrorists and beat everyone. The number of detainees went down as some died, and up again as more were brought in. Some were forced to sleep next to corpses before the dead were disposed of. Among the living, our exhausted bodies became infested with lice; we got rashes and skin infections.

I was fortunate not to be harmed physically, unlike a doctor held with me who was falsely accused of kidnapping a Syrian Army soldier. They hung her from her hair instead of her wrists, and kept dousing her body with cold water and shocking her with electricity until she lost consciousness for days at a time.

We were interrogated for long hours, and the interrogators kept us in a state of stress all day and all night. I was blindfolded, handcuffed and dragged to the interrogation room. The interrogator would slap me in the face again and again, ordering me to sign blank sheets to which he would later add false confessions.

During this second detention of about 40 days I was transferred from one facility to another, until I was lucky enough to be released in one of the first “reconciliations,” a cease-fire agreement between the army and rebels. These often resulted after the regime had besieged an area and subjected its population to starvation; the armed resistance had to lay down its weapons and cede control of the area under the terms of the deal, which included prisoner exchanges.

Once I was out, my husband — who had stayed only because of our two children — fled across the border to Lebanon. I was confined to Damascus and banned from traveling. Because Syrian law does not recognize women’s rights, I also lost guardianship of our sons. Finally, a judge granted me temporary custody and a temporary travel permit. So we left for Beirut and have applied for asylum, but we are stuck — without work, and with our children out of school.

We who have seen the inside of Mr. Assad’s jails call on the international community to stand against the catastrophic brutality in Syria, and put pressure on all sides to resume political negotiations based on the 2014 Geneva peace talks. The first step toward a solution must be an end to the killings, detentions and disappearances. International observers must be permitted to visit the prisons to monitor the condition of detainees.

Despite the dire security situation, I intend to go back to Syria if I get the opportunity. Eventually, there will have to be an end to this terrible armed conflict, and I believe that to guarantee their rights, Syrian women, too, must have a role in negotiating any final agreement.

_Alise Mofrej is an Arabic teacher and Syrian activist.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/opinion/inside-syrias-jails.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1&referrer=_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> They are continuing to coordinate with Nusrra out of necessity to successfully push Assad back.



Same cooperation was done and said about ISIS, sooner or later Nusra core will blow up against FSA remnants.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Same cooperation was done and said about ISIS, sooner or later Nusra core will blow up against FSA remnants.


FSA remnants? Buddy FSA can clean up Nusra with the flick of a hand. Nusra is needed to destroy Assad and ISIS (10,000 men is nothing to brush off) but they can easily be defeated, as FSA completely surround them, and if Nusra ever go in all-out war with FSA, they will have plenty of coalition airstrikes, too.

Plus, Harakat Hazzm (a big FSA faction) recently just got guranteed protection from the Levant Front. Meaning, Nusra would be at war with 140,000 people if they attacked FSA full on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA remnants? Buddy FSA can clean up Nusra with the flick of a hand. Nusra is needed to destroy Assad and ISIS (10,000 men is nothing to brush off) but they can easily be defeated, as FSA completely surround them, and if Nusra ever go in all-out war with FSA, they will have plenty of coalition airstrikes, too.



FSA remnants = the new groups that emerged emerged out of FSA, they mainly use other names nowadays.
No they can't clean Nusra with a flick of a hand, you said that FSA can do the same with ISIS but they simply can't, they're not that powerful. They most likely can defeat Nusra but it'll take heavy losses


----------



## Syrian Lion

1000 said:


> FSA remnants = the new groups that emerged emerged out of FSA, they mainly use other names nowadays.
> No they can't clean Nusra with a flick of a hand, you said that FSA can do the same with ISIS but they simply can't, they're not that powerful. They most likely can defeat Nusra but it'll take heavy losses



F$A = nusra = aq = i$i$... Same ideology of terrorism different names but they are all the same...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> F$A = nusra = aq = i$i$... Same ideology of terrorism different names but they are all the same...


Nusra = AQ = ISIS, since ISIS is an extreme branch of AQ.
But FSA, = any of those? lol, good joke.

http://www.newsweek.com/how-syrias-assad-helped-forge-isis-255631

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Qatar and Saudi Arabia 'have ignited time bomb by funding global spread of radical Islam' - Telegraph
> America's Allies Are Funding ISIS - The Daily Beast
> Who's Funding ISIS? Wealthy Gulf 'Angel Investors,' Officials Say - NBC News
> Iraq crisis: How Saudi Arabia helped Isis take over the north of the country - Comment - Voices - The Independent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and etc


LOL
Using stormcloudsgathering & eretz zen as sources? You keep amusing me. Totally "unbiased."
Daily Beast and Daily mail both losing credibility (unsourced info)
So, there are westerners who support Assad with money, does that mean the entire west support him? definitely not.
So a cleric admits that some of their fighters are saudis, that means they are funded by the idiotic royal family?
How about you post a source where they have credible info, is unbiased, and isn't just speculation...but you wouldn't find one, because your argument is just that, biased and speculatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Using stormcloudsgathering & eretz zen as sources? You keep amusing me. Totally "unbiased."
> Daily Beast and Daily mail both losing credibility (unsourced info)
> So, there are westerners who support Assad with money, does that mean the entire west support him? definitely not.
> So a cleric admits that some of their fighters are saudis, that means they are funded by the idiotic royal family?
> How about you post a source where they have credible info, is unbiased, and isn't just speculation...but you wouldn't find one, because your argument is just that, biased and speculatory.


oh, I forgot only your sources are credible and reliable... posting pictures and claiming crap that is very credible...

all of those sources I provided mostly came from Anti-Syria media... plus again, you seem to not understand the concept of YouTube.... anyone can upload videos, but the main source was from the stations, which were MBC and Alarabieyh... and we know those TV channels are anti-Syria... so you complaining about YouTube uploaders is just stupid... in addition Stormcloud provided sources he didn't just talk without any evidence, all of the sources are in this transcript here The Covert Origins of ISIS [UPDATED 9.03.14] | SCG News again learn how to use google and stop complaining... 

now you provided me with newsweek article... here is newsweek article for you, since you believe they are credible... , here it little of what the article says... just to give you the highlights... 

Grossing as much as $40 million or more over the past two years, ISIS has accepted funding from government or private sources in the oil-rich nations of Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Kuwait—and a large network of private donors, including Persian Gulf royalty, businessmen and wealthy families.

Until recently, all three countries had openly given hefty sums to rebels fighting Bashar Assad’s Syrian regime, *among them ISIS*

Lori Plotkin Boghardt, a fellow in Gulf politics at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy in Washington, D.C., tells _Newsweek _that private donors across the Persian Gulf are continuing to funnel money to ISIS. “Qatar and Kuwait continue to stick out as two trouble spots when it comes to counterterrorist financing enforcement,” she said. Continued financial sanctions imposed on Kuwait and Qatar terrorist financiers by the U.S. Treasury “suggest the U.S. government continues to be concerned about spotty, to say the least, Kuwaiti and Qatari enforcement of their counterterrorist financing laws.”


http://www.newsweek.com/2014/11/14/how-does-isis-fund-its-reign-terror-282607.html


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> oh, I forgot only your sources are credible and reliable... posting pictures and claiming crap that is very credible...
> 
> all of those sources I provided mostly came from Anti-Syria media... plus again, you seem to not understand the concept of YouTube.... anyone can upload videos, but the main source was from the stations, which were MBC and Alarabieyh... and we know those TV channels are anti-Syria... so you complaining about YouTube uploaders is just stupid... in addition Stormcloud provided sources he didn't just talk without any evidence, all of the sources are in this transcript here The Covert Origins of ISIS [UPDATED 9.03.14] | SCG News again learn how to use google and stop complaining...
> 
> now you provided me with newsweek article... here is newsweek article for you, since you believe they are credible... , here it little of what the article says... just to give you the highlights...
> 
> Grossing as much as $40 million or more over the past two years, ISIS has accepted funding from government or private sources in the oil-rich nations of Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Kuwait—and a large network of private donors, including Persian Gulf royalty, businessmen and wealthy families.
> 
> Until recently, all three countries had openly given hefty sums to rebels fighting Bashar Assad’s Syrian regime, *among them ISIS*
> 
> Lori Plotkin Boghardt, a fellow in Gulf politics at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy in Washington, D.C., tells _Newsweek _that private donors across the Persian Gulf are continuing to funnel money to ISIS. “Qatar and Kuwait continue to stick out as two trouble spots when it comes to counterterrorist financing enforcement,” she said. Continued financial sanctions imposed on Kuwait and Qatar terrorist financiers by the U.S. Treasury “suggest the U.S. government continues to be concerned about spotty, to say the least, Kuwaiti and Qatari enforcement of their counterterrorist financing laws.”
> 
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/2014/11/14/how-does-isis-fund-its-reign-terror-282607.html


You keep using the fact that individuals support ISIS to prove that the whole opposition and the GCC are somehow ISIS.
All you do is spew fallacy after fallacy.
FYI I gave reasons for why your sources are not credible. Most of them aren't "anti-Syria."
You always give pro-Assad articles. I haven't seen you link an article where they criticize Assad for anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You keep using the fact that individuals support ISIS to prove that the whole opposition and the GCC are somehow ISIS.
> All you do is spew fallacy after fallacy.
> FYI I gave reasons for why your sources are not credible. Most of them aren't "anti-Syria."
> You always give pro-Assad articles. I haven't seen you link an article where they criticize Assad for anything.


I'm providing you with Anti-Syria media, this way no one can complain and say it is Syrian or Alasad propaganda... all of those media are anti-Syria and against Alasad, so how you claim all the sources are pro-Syria and pro-Alasad, is just crazy... if the world media was pro-Alasad, this war would have not existed at all....

again I'm using your own sources, you used newsweek, so I gave you a source from newsweek... or wait, when it doesn't go with your terrorists agenda then it is all false... and when it goes with your terrorists agenda is the truth?  great logic....

and I don't have to post anything that is against Syria, because Syria is my country, and I don't care what the propaganda about it is... you can go to Aljazeera and Alarbieyh, there you can find news article that will make you happy...

and I never gave you pro-Alasad articles ... again I'm giving you, your own media articles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Kenji Goto wept after reporting live from Aleppo on the suffering due to barrel bombs.

Too good for this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Kenji Goto wept after reporting live from Aleppo on the suffering due to barrel bombs.
> 
> Too good for this world.
> 
> View attachment 189937


and then F$A terrorists sold him to I$I$ terrorists... 

ISIS' Japanese hostage 'betrayed by guide', AsiaOne World News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> and then F$A terrorists sold him to I$I$ terrorists...
> 
> ISIS' Japanese hostage 'betrayed by guide', AsiaOne World News


Where does it state the guide involved was FSA or any Syrian for that matter? Stop repeating the same exact and yet, inaccurate and misleading propaganda. It's tiresome and old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> That guide must have been a Shia for betrayal is in their blood . Remember how they betrayed the grandson of the Prophet SAW not to mention the others.



Yeah we remember!
How long was that ago ? yesterday right


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> Kenji Goto wept after reporting live from Aleppo on the suffering due to barrel bombs.
> 
> Too good for this world.
> 
> View attachment 189937



And FSA work with the guys that killed him. With all the billions spent by Qatar and KSA for this armed insurrection, will they ever give the same amount in humanitarian aid? KSA could end this civil war but haven't got the courage to do so. Zionist FSA have a long history of treachery when it comes with foreign journalists 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

beast89 said:


> And FSA work with the guys that killed him. With all the billions spent by Qatar and KSA for this armed insurrection, will they ever give the same amount in humanitarian aid? KSA could end this civil war but haven't got the courage to do so. Zionist FSA have a long history of treachery when it comes with foreign journalists



You are a Pakistani right? Why are you so obsessed about events in the Arab world that you have nothing to do with? All you do is kissing Mullah *** and eating everything that PissTV is serving you. Get your shit together.

KSA has not spent "billions" of dollars at all. We are talking about 3-4 billion dollars at most. This is nothing for KSA in case you do not know.

KSA's humanitarian work and donations to Syria and Iraq are quite big. 1-2 billion dollars.

Eventually that money will be repaid by Al-Asshead dismissal and Syria will once again be ruled by Sunni Arabs like it always was. Moreover we will have an unbreakable ally as always was the case as for instance Hijaz and the Levant were historical extensions of each other since ancient times.

No, KSA nor any other single country can end this conflict. Yes, the US could end the conflict by nuking all of Syria and Iraq and be done with it. This conflict is not something that you just can solve. The Syrians themselves must solve it but ousting genocidal Daesh and the genocidal Al-Asshead regime. We will help them with both. Then peace talks can start and the rebuilding of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

JavidIran said:


> Your mullah regime is also not interested in ending the war.



Firstly, its not my regime but I'd support them against America and its puppets in Middle east. I do not comment on Iranian domestic issues. Furthermore I said I don't agree with them. You think Assad and Argentina agrees with them too? 
It makes logical sense that Iran would like for the syrian war to continue so it eats more of their resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mussana said:


> Time is of no essence in this particular event.This event is unforgettable for the Shias.
> 
> Don't u see how they beat themselves up every now and then in remembrance of that event . In-fact they have special days and months just to hit themselves in remembrance of the treachery of their forefathers.



Yes and now all of them support a genocidal and tyrannical regime that is not even Muslim to begin with and which is massacring Muslims and non-Muslims like they were nothing.

I am sure that Imam Hussein (ra) and Imam Ali (ra) that they love so dearly would be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

al-Hasani said:


> You are a Pakistani right? Why are you so obsessed about events in the Arab world that you have nothing to do with? All you do is kissing Mullah *** and eating everything that PissTV is serving you. Get your shit together.



Arab world = most unstable and fu**ed up region, if ww3 was to happen it would start there. Most military related stuff is going on there. I choose secular Syrian baath over radical puppet arab monarchies. Furthermore I don't see you saying the same comments to Turkish users on here due to the sole reason that they share your views. I find it hilarious that a saudi is telling non-arabs to mind their business when your government tried to drag in america into syria. Your country begs for pakistani nukes constantly trying to drag pakistan into the middle-east quagmire and sends toxic ideology to pakistan and you want me to mind my own business. I do mullah ***-kissing? I barely mention them, whilst you upload pictures jordanian monarchies and fawn over them proclaiming how beautiful are going on using honorific titles when describing them. There countless vapid posts like these of yours. Then you say to other fellow arabs you are fed up of the monarchies that "no one perfect" as an excuse to defend them. Clearly you're being an insincere apologist to such users.


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra = AQ = ISIS, since ISIS is an extreme branch of AQ.
> But FSA, = any of those? lol, good joke.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/how-syrias-assad-helped-forge-isis-255631


Do you expect newsweek to be neutral?



ebray said:


> Kenji Goto wept after reporting live from Aleppo on the suffering due to barrel bombs.


Ask Chinese, Philipinos, and the US bidasse, what they think about Japanese. He can cry due to the traumatism to the Japaneese society, caused by Japan during the big war. He is not crying for the "evengelist/wahabi schooled FSA, hyenas.
The barrel bombs are cheap and ideal for the situation.


----------



## beast89

@Mussana Another ISIS sympathiser living in the west. People accusing others of being zionist try to hide their inaction against zionism itself. What has ISIS and JAN done other than destroying Arab countries?


----------



## 500

Loyalists capture Badr mosque in Jobar:







Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Where does it state the guide involved was FSA or any Syrian for that matter? Stop repeating the same exact and yet, inaccurate and misleading propaganda. It's tiresome and old.


yes you're right, the guide is a pro government touring areas in F$A and helping F$A journalists... makes perfect sense...


----------



## 1000

@Mussana keep ur religious shit out of the thread, keep it in AJ comment section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Malik Alashter said:


> If there is a nation that the betrayal in their blood is the Sunnis no doubt remember what so called the great Arab revolution where they betrayed their Turkish brothers to the British.
> 
> Well I can tell about too man betrayals ou did actually you can't live without it it's not onl in our blood it's in your gene.



Is this the excuse you use for ethnically cleansing and mass murdering Iraqi Sunnis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sleeping with the enemy: Did Saudi King Salman finance ISIS, Al-Qaeda and Taliban? | National Monitor


----------



## beast89

i guess i'm not the only one who has trouble identifying moderates The big flip: U.S.-backed fighters switch to ISIS oooops I shouldn't be posting since puppet supporter is going to whine



Malik Alashter said:


> If there is a nation that the betrayal in their blood is the Sunnis no doubt remember what so called the great Arab revolution where they betrayed their Turkish brothers to the British.
> 
> Well I can tell about too man betrayals ou did actually you can't live without it it's not onl in our blood it's in your gene.



When the Jordanian monarchy betrayed Syria and Egypt


----------



## Serpentine

Zahran Aloush, the stooge, is 'revenging' recent SAA operation in Jobar by firing tens of rockets randomly on Damascus.

This is one of the 'Assad Shabiha militias' killed today by Aloush.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> @Mussana keep ur religious shit out of the thread, keep it in AJ comment section


I'm not going to post in here just for the thread to be subjected sorry.


----------



## atatwolf




----------



## 1000

@Alshawi1234 this is Muslim permission to crucify them


Top Muslim body Al Azhar calls for 'killing, crucifixion' of IS militants - Yahoo News


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234 this is Muslim permission to crucify them
> 
> Top Muslim body Al Azhar calls for 'killing, crucifixion' of IS militants - Yahoo News



Since when crucifying is a Muslim practice? That's lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> Since when crucifying is a Muslim practice? That's lame.



Then we must learn, as our teacher university Al Azhar says.


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234 this is Muslim permission to crucify them
> 
> 
> Top Muslim body Al Azhar calls for 'killing, crucifixion' of IS militants - Yahoo News



Well it seems everyone is coming up with new fatwas. I personally prefer a bullet to the head of my enemy and simply bury them, burn them if there is no time to bury them.

But again this entire new ideology of killing prisoners is new to Islam. The only case where it is permissible to kill enemy prisoners is if the enemy breaks a treaty and/ or kills muslim prisoners.

Even during the prophets time prisoners were executed was when one of the non-muslim tribes decided to break a peace treaty and raid the Muslims and kill them. Other than that all treaties whether with kitabis (Christians, Jews) and even idol worshippers were respected and kept.

Here's a few interesting scripts.



> It was the custom to enslave prisoners of war and the Islamic state would have put itself at a grave disadvantage vis-a-vis its enemies had it not reciprocated to some extent. By guaranteeing them [male POWs] humane treatment, and various possibilities of subsequently releasing themselves, it ensured that a good number of combatants in the opposing armies preferred captivity at the hands of Muslims to death on the field of battle
> ----
> In pursuance of Mahomet’s commands, the citizens of Medîna, and such of the Refugees as possessed houses, received the prisoners, and treated them with much consideration. “Blessings be on the men of Medina!” said one of these prisoners in later days; “they made us ride, while they themselves walked: they gave us wheaten bread to eat when there was little of it, contenting themselves with dates.”
> 
> —William Muir, _The Life of Mahomet
> 
> 
> Here's what the Quran states. _
> "76:8 And they give food, out of love for Him, to the poor and the orphan and the captive.
> 76:9 We feed you, for Allah’s pleasure only — We desire from you neither reward nor thanks."



Now of course this is not universal. There are criminals and enemies who would never change and would go back to their crime if given another chance. Such enemies deserve death even if they are imprisoned in battle. IS members fall into that category, there shall be no mercy for them.



Serpentine said:


> Since when crucifying is a Muslim practice? That's lame.


Treat then the same way they treat you. I remember seeing an image from Syria where IS beheaded one guy And put it in his lap in the middle of the townsquare.

AFAIK the punishment of those who cause corruption and terrorism is such punishment. Highway men, those who kidnap and kill for ransom, rapists, thieves who kill their victims, modern day "Islamic" terrorists. They deserve such a punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Surah 5:33*







So yes crucifixion is a legal punishment for those criminals who wage war against Allah (swt) and his messenger our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the values of a Muslim society.

In a Muslim state governored by Shari'ah crucifixion is theoretically a hadd punishment.

You won't see me crying for Daesh members guilty of murder, pillaging, rape, violence etc. if a state take such punishment into action.

In KSA people are not actually crucified as seen on movies etc. but there have been instances of murderers, terrorists etc. (especially evil) whose bodies (after execution) were crucified to serve as a deterrent for potential criminals. I recall a case of 2 Yemeni child-murderers who got such an punishment in the Jazan region.

I personally prefer a swift blow with a sword to the head (decapitation). Some will argue that this is too easy an death for them and hardcore criminals in general but that is up for interpretation.

In a perfect world such punishments should not be used or be necessary but unfortunately we humans are perfect sinners and evil will always be a part of our life's. All of us (healthy humans) were given a free will though from birth. Unless taken from us by evil people.

@Rakan.SA brother what is your solution to this conflict in Syria? I hope that you agree with the removal of the genocidal maniac and his anti-Muslim regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

the positions are reversed now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563424024261566464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563428349767589888


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> Loyalists capture Badr mosque in Jobar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Video showing rebels inside the recaptured Badr Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> Video showing rebels inside the recaptured Badr Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190522
> 
> 
> View attachment 190523


Insane, how they hold there for over 2 years?

Meanwhile Raqqa_SI reports that IS withdraws from Al-Ra'i and Turkman Barih and in same time attack rebel held Mare'. Whats the hell is going on.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Insane, how they hold there for over 2 years?
> 
> Meanwhile Raqqa_SI reports that IS withdraws from Al-Ra'i and Turkman Barih and in same time attack rebel held Mare'. Whats the hell is going on.


Probably planning to launch massive offensive and save the regime's forces in Aleppo, as rebels are close to re-taking Shiekh Najjar.


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> Insane, how they hold there for over 2 years?
> 
> Meanwhile Raqqa_SI reports that IS withdraws from Al-Ra'i and Turkman Barih and in same time attack rebel held Mare'. Whats the hell is going on.


What are the special circumstances that make it tough to hold your ground in the besieged suburbs? (aside from daily barrel bombings and utilization of t-72As by the army)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Insane, how they hold there for over 2 years?
> 
> Meanwhile Raqqa_SI reports that IS withdraws from Al-Ra'i and Turkman Barih and in same time attack rebel held Mare'. Whats the hell is going on.


They hold there because most are locals and know their environment. Also, Jaysh Al-Islam is one of the most powerful if not the most powerful individual rebel factions. They know their stuff. Oryx Blog: Jaish al-Islam, more than just a rebel faction?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> What are the special circumstances that make it tough to hold your ground in the besieged suburbs? (aside from daily barrel bombings and utilization of t-72As by the army)


6th German army in Stalingrad could not hold more than 2 months after the encirclement. Even though they were supplied through the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> 6th German army in Stalingrad could not hold more than 2 months after the encirclement. Even though they were supplied through the air.


The 6th german army couldn't hold in Stalingrad because it wasn't friendly or home territory. Even then, they were vastly outnumbered, out gunned, and the local population supported the Ruskie troops.
On the other hand, JAI is on friendly territory, manufacture their own weapons and ammo, and have the vast majority of the support of the local population, and lots of support from Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr.Thrax said:


> They hold there because most are locals and know their environment. Also, Jaysh Al-Islam is one of the most powerful if not the most powerful individual rebel factions. They know their stuff. Oryx Blog: Jaish al-Islam, more than just a rebel faction?



Add to that list a belief in Allah (swt), a righteous cause and thus utmost determination. Al-Asshead mercenaries on the other hand are only fighting due to their sadistic nature. They are fighting for nothing other than keeping a genocidal anti-Muslim maniac and tyrant in power.

FSA and other opposition fractions and the Syrian people will emerge victorious against the genocidal Al-Asshead maniac and his regime. The sewer rat thinks that he has survived the storm due to Daesh helping his cause. The sewer rat could not be more wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563501242920759297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Friday, February 06, 2015
Blood covers the hands of an injured boy lying in a field hospital after what activists said were air strikes by forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in the Douma neighborhood of Damascus, February 6, 2015. REUTERS/ Mohammed Badra





Reuters / Thursday, February 05, 2015
An injured girl is transported to a field hospital after what activists said were at least 20 air strikes by forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in the Douma neighborhood of Damascus, February 5, 2015. REUTERS/ Mohammed Badra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Friday, February 06, 2015
> Blood covers the hands of an injured boy lying in a field hospital after what activists said were air strikes by forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in the Douma neighborhood of Damascus, February 6, 2015. REUTERS/ Mohammed Badra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters / Thursday, February 05, 2015
> An injured girl is transported to a field hospital after what activists said were at least 20 air strikes by forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in the Douma neighborhood of Damascus, February 5, 2015. REUTERS/ Mohammed Badra



Please don't post photos of injured children. I can't stand looking at such sad pictures and it just makes me angry. I try to avoid looking at such scenes because I fear that I might get "used" to such scenes. That would not be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

al-Hasani said:


> Please don't post photos of injured children. I can't stand looking at such sad pictures and it just makes me angry. I try to avoid looking at such scenes because I fear that I might get "used" to such scenes. That would not be good.



Its even hurts me alot. In any conflict , its the ordinary civilians who suffers the most .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> Please don't post photos of injured children. I can't stand looking at such sad pictures and it just makes me angry. I try to avoid looking at such scenes because I fear that I might get "used" to such scenes. That would not be good.



People need to understand a few things, every human being in the world can not stand looking at suck pictures, it is the natural human reaction to try and protect their progeny. 

It is these pictures that drive people to ISIS, it portrays itself as a force to stop bloodshed and injustice, and human nature propels them into the belief that they are doing good. But nothing is more evil than a person doing evil beliving that they are the good guys. 

Never let propaganda take your mind away. And don't let religion replace it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Report from Damascus suburb Douma shows mass destruction bc regime airstrikes & artillery shelling. About 100 innocent people killed by regime airstrikes in eastern Goutha suburbs the past 2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Mosamania said:


> People need to understand a few things, every human being in the world can not stand looking at suck pictures, it is the natural human reaction to try and protect their progeny.
> 
> It is these pictures that drive people to ISIS, it portrays itself as a force to stop bloodshed and injustice, and human nature propels them into the belief that they are doing good. But nothing is more evil than a person doing evil beliving that they are the good guys.
> 
> Never let propaganda take your mind away. And don't let religion replace it.



I think these pictures do have a message which shows that human being be it from any religion suffer the same in case of any conflict. 

Saving one life is saving the whole humanity.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG fighters take control over more than 100 villages in Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
February 6, 2015 Comments Off


Reliable sources informed SOHR the number of village seized by YPG supported by the brigade of al- Raqqa rebels and rebel battalions in the east, west and southeast of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” City since January 26. 2015, where they could seize an area about 15- 25 km around the city.


The sources also reported that 13 IS militants died in clashes with YPG fighters in Qara Mog area, where YPG could arrest a Turkish IS militant while 3 others run away and surrounded themselves to the Turkish guards. The sources informed SOHR the prisoner informed YPG that most of IS militants in the west of Kobani are Turks.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Ba'ath ideology has nothing to do with Sunni Islam. It's a secular ideology to begin with. A nationalistic and socialistic ideology too. The Ba'ath party under the dictatorship of the Al-Assad family has been dominated by Alawis who nobody outside of themselves consider as Muslims. They worship Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) as their Prophet.
> 
> @rmi5 even told me that the Mullah's of Iran did never consider them as Muslims let alone Shia's until this conflict. He mentioned the names of leading Mullah's in Iran with this opinion and showed links. Banned now but as soon as he returns he will confirm this.
> 
> Similarily in Iraq there were more Shia Ba'ath party members than Sunnis. It's factually wrong to equal Ba'athism with Sunni Arabs. Even the founder of the Ba'ath ideology was a Syrian Christian Arab. Let us not bullshitt here more than necessary.
> 
> Of course this conflict has a sectarian dimension. Anyone claiming the opposite is joking.
> 
> Anti-Al-Asshead Syrians are in the vast majority. Especially in the diaspora. He has lost all legitimacy and needs to go. Along with his regime. How can any sane person even question this?
> 
> Also stop pfucking equaliing Al-Asshead's removal with Daesh rule. That's what Al-Asshead propagandists do 24/7 already. No, Syria will be ruled by moderate Syrian Sunni Arab Muslims who are in the majority. Just like Iraq which is currently dominated by Shia Arabs who are the majority.
> 
> It's simple.
> 
> @1000
> 
> It was him. Never believed that he was from KSA, lol.



Bro, Khomeini , the dead previous mullah leader, was the first shia scholar who said that they are shiites. Since he had relations with Bahsar's Father regime. Although, No major shia scholar ever changed their opinion. Some member challenged my opinion, then I told them to send email to Grand Ayatullah Shirazi's Office, or Vahid Khurasani's office(Bayt), or ask about it from people who knew Khoyi. He did what I told to him, and I guess received no different explanation from what I said.
Alevis are basically the "Ghulat" and have been considered as kafir by shiites scholars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Men against tanks in Jobar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Douma is the perfect example of showing how f$a terrorists are causing the death of Syrians... Those terrorists launched multiple attacks on Damascus causing the death of many, Syrian army just like any military in the world responded.. F$a terrorists put the lives of people in Douma in great danger... If f$a terrorists cared about Syrians they would have fought away from cities and populated areas, but then how will they use people lives for their terrorists propagonda...


----------



## DizuJ

February 06, 2015

Observers say Syrian army helicopters have dropped two barrel bombs on a crowded square in the northern city of Aleppo, killing 47 civilians as they sat on a bus and collected water.

Thursday night's attack by government forces on the rebel-held city came hours after rebels bombarded the capital, Damascus, killing nine.

An Aleppo-based activist, Ahmad al-Ahmad, says one barrel bomb exploded beside a crowded bus, the second near a line of people waiting in line to fill their canteens from a public water tanker.

He said Friday that 27 died on or near the bus, 10 more in the water line, and 10 others as ambulances ferried scores of wounded to hospital.

Other activists reported that Syrian air strikes on rebel-held suburbs of Damascus claimed more than 80 lives Thursday.

Syrian barrel bombs kill 47 in attack on Aleppo square | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion trying to justify the deaths of 100 civilians because the rebels accidentally killed 5.
Sounds like the Israelis with Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrian Lion trying to justify the deaths of 100 civilians because the rebels accidentally killed 5.
> Sounds like the Israelis with Hamas.


Lol, nope it is f$a who killed them... All the death in Syria is because of f$a... There was not bloodshed or war when there was no f$a terrorists

Accidentally killed five? Lol they targeted civilians on purpose... Using your logic and American democracy logic, the attack on douma killed people by mistake... Or what you call collateral damage....shame on you... Terrorists supporters don't even know what shame is..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, nope it is f$a who killed them... All the death in Syria is because of f$a... There was not bloodshed or war when there was no f$a terrorists
> 
> Accidentally killed five? Lol they targeted civilians on purpose... Using your logic and American democracy logic, the attack on douma killed people by mistake... Or what you call collateral damage....shame on you... Terrorists supporters don't even know what shame is..


There was no bloodshed in Syria? I guess you've never heard of the mukhabarat. Or 1982. Do I need to remind you of the story of my grand uncle?
If they targeted civilians on purpose many more would be dead, they fired around ~200 rockets the past few days. Assad fires that many rockets in a few hours and obviously the results are different. Lol, now you bash democracy, even though you said Syria was democratic before...lol

Islamic Front have made a big achievement in TallSawwan, 1 T-72 & 2 BMP-1s, destroyed, with 29 regime troops dead among them a high ranking officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> There was no bloodshed in Syria? I guess you've never heard of the mukhabarat. Or 1982. Do I need to remind you of the story of my grand uncle?
> If they targeted civilians on purpose many more would be dead, they fired around ~200 rockets the past few days. Assad fires that many rockets in a few hours and obviously the results are different. Lol, now you bash democracy, even though you said Syria was democratic before...lol
> 
> Islamic Front have made a big achievement in TallSawwan, 1 T-72 & 2 BMP-1s, destroyed, with 29 regime troops dead among them a high ranking officer.


lol when did I ever say Syria was democratic?
plus you want Syria to be democratic? there you go, that is democracy for you, "democratic" nations are only good at war, like the west..... you love bloodshed and you support war... so why are you complaining...again if F$A terrorists care about Syrians, they would have stayed away from populated areas... Syria like every nation has the right to fight terrorism wherever it is found... your masters in the west invaded nations fighting terrorism... while they fund it...

it is time to put an end to terrorists attack on civilians, everyday mortars and rockets fall on civilians...
I like your logic, F$A terrorists are allowed to kill civilians because you support them , so they have the right to destroy the country..

lol you know nothing about Syria... Syria Global Peace Index was higher than the west and for sure higher than USA... Damascus ranked 4th in safest city in the world, now it is 4th from the bottom thanks to F$A terrorists..

1982 massacre against MB terrorists. who doesn't remember what the MB terrorists did to Syrians, bombed schools, hospitals, universities and killed scientists and scholars.....

most likely your family are MB terrorists, that explains why your family died... they are terrorists...

each time you add another lie, last time it was your uncle, now it is your grand uncle, tomorrow you going to say they killed you?


----------



## Hakan

I heard that Turkey is supporting PKK-PYD 

500+ were treated in Turkish hospitals and 3000+ crossed over from Turkey to Syria to fight with the PKK-PYD.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> lol when did I ever say Syria was democratic?
> plus you want Syria to be democratic? there you go, that is democracy for you, "democratic" nations are only good at war, like the west..... you love bloodshed and you support war... so why are you complaining...again if F$A terrorists care about Syrians, they would have stayed away from populated areas... Syria like every nation has the right to fight terrorism wherever it is found... your masters in the west invaded nations fighting terrorism... while they fund it...
> 
> it is time to put an end to terrorists attack on civilians, everyday mortars and rockets fall on civilians...
> I like your logic, F$A terrorists are allowed to kill civilians because you support them , so they have the right to destroy the country..
> 
> lol you know nothing about Syria... Syria Global Peace Index was higher than the west and for sure higher than USA... Damascus ranked 4th in safest city in the world, now it is 4th from the bottom thanks to F$A terrorists..
> 
> 1982 massacre against MB terrorists. who doesn't remember what the MB terrorists did to Syrians, bombed schools, hospitals, universities and killed scientists and scholars.....
> 
> most likely your family are MB terrorists, that explains why your family died... they are terrorists...
> 
> each time you add another lie, last time it was your uncle, now it is your grand uncle, tomorrow you going to say they killed you?


You always talked about the elections, even though there was basically only 1 candidate on the ballot.
Haha liar, Syria's global peace index in 2010 is 105 out of 142.
1982 40,000 civilians died in a month in Hama alone. I'm guessing they were all terrorists because they were against Hafez.
Just a lesson about family trees for you: An uncle is any type of uncle, grand uncle, great grand uncle, etc. Uncle is a general term for all of them. And no, I didn't change anything. I just got more specific.
So my 7 family members who died in an airstrike in this conflict were terrorists for lining up for bread? K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You always talked about the elections, even though there was basically only 1 candidate on the ballot.
> Haha liar, Syria's global peace index in 2010 is 105 out of 142.
> 1982 40,000 civilians died in a month in Hama alone. I'm guessing they were all terrorists because they were against Hafez.
> Just a lesson about family trees for you: An uncle is any type of uncle, grand uncle, great grand uncle, etc. Uncle is a general term for all of them. And no, I didn't change anything. I just got more specific.
> So my 7 family members who died in an airstrike in this conflict were terrorists for lining up for bread? K.


yes 104 was higher than most of Europe and higher the USA... ignorant 

Syria vs. USA ( Global Peace Index 2007-2012)


40,000 civilians is a number the western media use... to this day the number of the causalities is unconfirmed.. just like the western media right now claims 200k civilians killed, they never mention that most of those dead are pro-Syria and pro government... 

plus why the MB terrorists ended after the Hama attack? they were mostly MB terrorists that were killed and eradicated.

no, MB are terrorists, just like F$A terrorists...

yeah, again you can't complain, you are pro-war and pro-bloodshed... why are you complaining? you wanted war, you got it... we will fight until peace is restored and Syria is free of F$A=I$I$=AQ terrorists...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yes 104 was higher than most of Europe and higher the USA... ignorant
> 
> Syria vs. USA ( Global Peace Index 2007-2012)
> 
> 
> 40,000 civilians is a number the western media use... to this day the number of the causalities is unconfirmed.. just like the western media right now claims 200k civilians killed, they never mention that most of those dead are pro-Syria and pro government...
> 
> no, MB are terrorists, just like F$A terrorists...
> 
> yeah, again you can't complain, you are pro-war and pro-bloodshed... why are you complaining? you wanted war, you got it... we will fight until peace is restored and Syria is free of F$A=I$I$=AQ terrorists...


lol, since when was I glorifying the US for peace and stability? Never.
Oh yes, everything is a product of the evil west. Stop using the internet, it's a product of the evil west. I hear that oxygen is a product of the evil west, do the world a favor and stop breathing it.
Yes, claim the MB are terrorists, just like the western puppets claim.
Western media doesn't claim 200,000 civilians were killed, they claim 200,000 were killed in *total.* Actual numbers for civilians killed are: 1,600 by rebels, 2,300 by ISIS, 79,000 by Assad. *Total: 82,900.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, since when was I glorifying the US for peace and stability? Never.
> Oh yes, everything is a product of the evil west. Stop using the internet, it's a product of the evil west. I hear that oxygen is a product of the evil west, do the world a favor and stop breathing it.
> Yes, claim the MB are terrorists, just like the western puppets claim.
> Western media doesn't claim 200,000 civilians were killed, they claim 200,000 were killed in *total.* Actual numbers for civilians killed are: 1,600 by rebels, 2,300 by ISIS, 79,000 by Assad. *Total: 82,900.*


MB are terrorists, and the west created the MB terrorists... let me guess, you are MB?... if you are then that makes perfect sense...
you are funny, when I say the west, I'm talking about government not the people... the people have nothing to do with it... the western governments they fund terrorism and support it, just like how they created AQ and F$A terrorists and now I$I$ thanks to their support to F$A terrorists..

and western media of course claims that the 79k were killed by the government, that's their propaganda.. lol the bombing that were done by F$A terrorists in cities killed over 5k civilians, probably more ...again those who were killed are mostly pro-government ...

again, why do you care if you are pro-bloodshed and pro-war...


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian Lion said:


> MB are terrorists, and the west created the MB terrorists... let me guess, you are MB?... if you are then that makes perfect sense...
> you are funny, when I say the west, I'm talking about government not the people... the people have nothing to do with it... the western governments they fund terrorism and support it, just like how they created AQ and F$A terrorists and now I$I$ thanks to their support to F$A terrorists..
> 
> and western media of course claims that the 79k were killed by the government, that's their propaganda.. lol the bombing that were done by F$A terrorists in cities killed over 5k civilians, probably more ...again those who were killed are mostly pro-government ...
> 
> again, why do you care if you are pro-bloodshed and pro-war...


He supports the MB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He supports the MB


 ah I get it... he pretends to care about Syria and stuff, but it turns out he is MB supporter , he doesn't care about Syria or Syrians... I wonder if he knows how the MB were created .....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

And me supporting the MB changes anything? No. MB is strictly peaceful (while peace against assheads like asshead himself or sisi isn't a good choice) and political. They haven't done any terrorist attacks.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> And me supporting the MB changes anything? No. MB is strictly peaceful (while peace against assheads like asshead himself or sisi isn't a good choice) and political. They haven't done any terrorist attacks.


haha MB are peaceful??... MB are pure terrorists... they bombed schools, hospitals and killed scientists, scholars and even high school teachers, because they were against education... they wanted their own unhealthy corrupt education and terror system...
google MB terrorists attacks... learn how to use google, it is a very helpful resource...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> haha MB are peaceful... MB are pure terrorists... they bombed schools, hospitals and killed scientists, scholars and even high school teachers, because they were against education... they wanted their own unhealthy corrupt education and terror system...
> google MB terrorists attacks... learn how to use google, it is a very helpful resource...


Not going to argue with idiocy. You support Asshead and many more dictatorships. Have fun in hell.


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> And me supporting the MB changes anything? No. MB is strictly peaceful (while peace against assheads like asshead himself or sisi isn't a good choice) and political. They haven't done any terrorist attacks.



The MB used violence their reason was the dictatorship of the governments back then but that doesn't justify their terrorism and crimes against ordinary people who have nothing to do with the dictator governments 
Like many important figures in the society


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The MB used violence their reason was the dictatorship of the governments back then but that doesn't justify their terrorism and crimes against ordinary people who have nothing to do with the dictator governments
> Like many important figures in the society


MB uses violence? Give me one example. The only example I can think of was against the bastard Nasser, but those were individuals acting outside of the organization's orders.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not going to argue with idiocy. You support Asshead and many more dictatorships. Have fun in hell.


the word idiocy came alive after you ... you support terrorists and terrorism, you support bloodshed and death...


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> MB uses violence? Give me one example. The only example I can think of was against the bastard Nasser, but those were individuals acting outside of the organization's orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> The more u comment , the more of an idiot u make of urself.
> Stop the nonsense but i doubt u will as this nonsense seems to lay bread on ur table.
> 
> I pity ur JOB.


look who's talking... another terrorists lover and supporter... 

plus come up with a new joke, that joke is old...


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And me supporting the MB changes anything? No. MB is strictly peaceful (while peace against assheads like asshead himself or sisi isn't a good choice) and political. They haven't done any terrorist attacks.


So, you are a MB supporter. I think it clears many things about you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Syrian Lion said:


> look who's talking... another terrorists lover and supporter...
> 
> plus come up with a new joke, that joke is old...


poor, Mussana actually believes JAN and ISIS are enemies of israel. Are Israel, Jabhat al-Nusra coordinating on attacks in Syria? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

beast89 said:


> poor, Mussana actually believes JAN and ISIS are enemies of israel. Are Israel, Jabhat al-Nusra coordinating on attacks in Syria? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


Lol, all thos terrorists groups in Syria work for Israel, beginning with f$a terrorists


----------



## 500

Assad's barbaric siege of the Palestinians. Bread truck managed to enter Yarmouk camp yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Syrian Lion 

Do not worry. I know armed groups are taking advantage of the refugee camp. And this is causing troubles. The situation is tragic all over Syria though. And the Israeli poster desperately tries blowing situation out of proportion. I know people who live there, they don't like Assad but they are managing. And due to violence from all sides, in the past 4 years ever since events in Syria began almost 2,000 Palestinians were killed. I send my condolences to them. 

I would also like to mention Israel did what both sides in Syria did in 4 years in 1 month. 2,160 Palestinians in Gaza were killed in period of month by Israeli bombardment.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Do not worry. I know armed groups are taking advantage of the refugee camp. And this is causing troubles. The situation is tragic all over Syria though. And the Israeli poster desperately tries blowing situation out of proportion.


Yeah, fighting for peace of bread is just national tradition of Palestinians in Syria.



> I know people who live there, they don't like Assad but they are managing. And due to violence from all sides, in the past 4 years ever since events in Syria began almost 2,000 Palestinians were killed. I send my condolences to them.
> 
> I would also like to mention Israel did what both sides in Syria did in 4 years in 1 month. 2,160 Palestinians in Gaza were killed in period of month by Israeli bombardment.


Assad killed 200,000 people, about ten times more than Palestinians in past 60 years. By the way, the biggest massacres of Palestinians before Yarmouk were also done by Assad and his gangs (Tal Zaatar 1976, Tripoli 1983, war on camps 1985-88).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@500 

Nope, numbers are as I stated. And I don't care for Assad.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Falcon29 said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Do not worry. I know armed groups are taking advantage of the refugee camp. And this is causing troubles. The situation is tragic all over Syria though. And the Israeli poster desperately tries blowing situation out of proportion. I know people who live there, they don't like Assad but they are managing. And due to violence from all sides, in the past 4 years ever since events in Syria began almost 2,000 Palestinians were killed. I send my condolences to them.
> 
> I would also like to mention Israel did what both sides in Syria did in 4 years in 1 month. 2,160 Palestinians in Gaza were killed in period of month by Israeli bombardment.


You have an Israeli savage here with crocodile tears, pretending to care about Palestinians and Syrians... What more do I need to say? 
Yarmouk camp is taken by terrorists, Palestinians should have not joined those terrorists.. This harmed them, now the terrorists are stealing their aid and supplies...


----------



## Falcon29

Syrian Lion said:


> You have an Israeli savage here with crocodile tears, pretending to care about Palestinians and Syrians... What more do I need to say?
> Yarmouk camp is taken by terrorists, Palestinians should have not joined those terrorists.. This harmed them, now the terrorists are stealing their aid and supplies...



La tzawdhah wa sakr al mawdoo3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

1000 said:


> I already know this, even Wathiq said it.
> 
> @6:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why he did it is probably to keep the new gov from being an American allie or integrate them in the Iran-Syria axis etc. We all know ba'ath regimes are extreme and will do anything so it's no news to anyone. Many Iraqi baathists were operating from Syria against Maliki gov as well.
> 
> But i'm not defending Assad, i'm saying SAA are needed, he might rule them now but that can change.


How can it change? When he dies?


----------



## 1000

Ahmed Jo said:


> How can it change? When he dies?



Change what and who dies ?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

1000 said:


> Change what and who dies ?


I agree that the SAA would be helpful in the war against daesh and they can bring stability back to the country but *not* under Assad. You said that that can change, Assad being in control of SAA, how exactly?


----------



## beast89

Sources: U.S. fires the Free Syria Army after millions in weapons captured - World Tribune | World Tribune America might reduce the funding the FSA (these revolutionaries get paid to fight ), its infiltrated by Nusra. 

Supported by a previous article.
Exclusive: Obama Cuts Off Syrian Rebels’ Cash - The Daily Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asq

Syrian Lion said:


> it is not Syrian civil war, it is Syrian war against international terrorism...


Call it what you want, only solution is to hold free and fair elections under the watch of U.N. To diicide all that is quagmire and a Death Valley for all humans.


----------



## Syrian Lion

asq said:


> Call it what you want, only solution is to hold free and fair elections under the watch of U.N. To diicide all that is quagmire and a Death Valley for all humans.


The west refused, they knew Alasad will win... Why doesn't the west support a peaceful solution, they only support war and bloodshed...



Ahmed Jo said:


> I agree that the SAA would be helpful in the war against daesh and they can bring stability back to the country but *not* under Assad. You said that that can change, Assad being in control of SAA, how exactly?


Who are you to say who leads Syria? Only Syrians decide, and Alasad is the best leader to lead this fight against international terrorism... For now...


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian Lion said:


> The west refused, they knew Alasad will win... Why doesn't the west support a peaceful solution, they only support war and bloodshed...
> 
> 
> Who are you to say who leads Syria? Only Syrians decide, and Alasad is the best leader to lead this fight against international terrorism... For now...


Actually no, your problems are already effecting ALL of your neighbor countries. Replace the murderous bastard with someone who is even just a little bit pragmatic in order to bring stability back to your country and kick out all foreign terrorists and take back the more than 5 million refugees from all over the region.

International terrorism didn't just happen out of no where, it saw an opportunity after Assad unnecessarily escalated the situation after the protests by bringing in tanks and soldiers with full military gear on into city centers (a sight that Syrians were not used to at that time) and indiscriminately killing protesters. There's such a thing as clamping down on riots and there's such a thing as massacring thousands of civilians. He escalated it to this point and that's just the truth, that's why it would be best for every one if he left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hazm completes cleansing the Handarat camp from Assad forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Funny how all these people are surprised that rebels get paid for fighting. How are they going to feed their damn families?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

500 said:


> Hazm completes cleansing the Handarat camp from Assad forces:


Who is hazm affiliated with?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ISIS is withdrawing from Northern Syria. Their resources are too far streched. Always wondered how they managed. Kurdish forces and FSA have cleared the eastern banks of Euphrates all the way to Qarah Qawzaq Bridge. ISIS are withdrawing without firing a single shot. Sarrin has been liberated by Raqqah Revolutionary Brigade aswell, before ISIS swarm offensive on Kobani, Sarrin was always contested! Certain members wet dreams all gone now. 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564094868494888960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564069326861238272
These are huge dramatic changes and the biggest losers of this is ISIS&Assad&Turkey. 

According to Eliah IS will be focusing in more populated areas, mountains, green areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ahmed Jo said:


> Actually no, your problems are already effecting ALL of your neighbor countries. Replace the murderous bastard with someone who is even just a little bit pragmatic in order to bring stability back to your country and kick out all foreign terrorists and take back the more than 5 million refugees from all over the region.
> 
> International terrorism didn't just happen out of no where, it saw an opportunity after Assad unnecessarily escalated the situation after the protests by bringing in tanks and soldiers with full military gear on into city centers (a sight that Syrians were not used to at that time) and indiscriminately killing protesters. There's such a thing as clamping down on riots and there's such a thing as massacring thousands of civilians. He escalated it to this point and that's just the truth, that's why it would be best for every one if he left.


I give you a better solution, tell the west and their puppet to stop arming terrorists and the conflict will end soon... There wouldn't be a war if it wasn't for the west along with their puppet supporting terrorism in Syria, and of course chaos in Syria will be contagious.. . And we see what happening now... 
All of Syria's neighbors opened up their borders to terrorists and now they are having a little taste of their poison... 

International terrorism started when they gained all the support, money and of course weapons... 
What is the business of foreigners to come to Syria? To free Syria? That's the worst joke ever... Now you have people from chechen calling themselves emirs and ruling over Syrians.. Terrorists from over 83 countries... And how did they get in? With the support they have from the west and their puppets... 

Syrian army was not involved in the conflict until the creation of such terrorists groups who were shooting at protesters and UNARMED RIOT POLICE... Then terrorists burnt down government buildings and attacking police stations, then the army had to get involved after the people called for it... 

Again it is not your business who leads Syria, SYRIA is for Syrians only... And if you are worried about the refugees start with removing the sanctions against the people... Start with ending your support to terrorism and end all the training and funding...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Daesh is withdrawing from from North Aleppo due to heavy Casualties in battle of Kobani+fear of defections.Many reports saying that Thuwwar Raqqah (FSA) have taken control of Sarrin & that ISIS is withdrawing from Ayn Issa.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564119516469137409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564102969147547648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564102969147547648
you'd think this is an old photo from Auschwitz but it's not, this is in Ghoutha today. starved by the regime





FSA claimed they have an Iranian POW, Imad Shirazi, and ready to negotiate on him





Where is the international outrage for 210,000+ Bashar burned & slaughtered?





*My people, under the bombs*


*By Abd Doumany*

_




A cloud of smoke rises following an airstrike by Syrian government forces in the rebel-held area of Douma, _

_northeast of Damascus, on February 5, 2015 (AFP Photo / Abd Doumany)_


*DOUMA, Syria, February 6, 2015* - It’s an airstrike that wakes me up, just near my house in a rebel-held part of the Damascus suburbs. It’s 8.30 am. I think at first it’s just the one, but my hopes soon fade with the sound of another strike. And another.

The bombing doesn’t stop until sunset. The government jets target everything. Apartment blocks, mosques, schools, even a hospital. The assault is in reprisal for a major rebel attack that left 10 dead in the capital the day before. As I have taken to doing in such cases, I head down to the makeshift clinic, where I witness the most awful scenes you could imagine.


_




An injured Syrian girl at a makeshift clinic in Douma, Syria on February 5, 2015 (AFP Photo / Abd Doumany)_


The medical situation is appalling. Blood everywhere, Children screaming and women crying. From what I can see, half the injured are women, although we cannot take their picture in these conditions, out of respect.

After that, I decide to climb up to the roof of a high building, as the only way to cover what is happening. It’s highly dangerous with all these bombs falling around me.


_




Blood and debris following air strikes by government forces in Douma, Syria on February 5, 2015 (AFP Photo / Abd Doumany)_


We have experienced many government strikes here in Douma, East Ghouta, but this was the worst since the start of the conflict four years ago. I counted more than 35 strikes. I hear the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights says they killed at least 82 people, 18 of them children.

I know these are terrible scenes I am documenting. But behind them there is unseen horror too. The images I don’t use – the ones too shocking, of people without limbs or heads - hurt me for nights on end. They’re impossible to get out of my mind.


_




A man carries a wounded child at a makeshift clinic in Douma, Syria on February 5, 2015 (AFP Photo / Abd Doumany)_


For 18 months of the conflict I was forced to stay at home after I was injured in the leg by sniper fire. It pained me that the world knew so little of what how terrible the situation is in Syria, and in my city in particular. And I could do nothing about it.

Once I recovered, I started documenting what I saw as rights violations in my city. I have focused on photographing the wounded because I know personally how that feels, having been injured several times.

I have never covered conflict in another country. But I am certain it is different to report on it at home.


_




A Syrian man awaits treatment at a makeshift clinic in Douma, Syria on February 5, 2015 (AFP Photo / Abd Doumany)_


I see it as my duty to document people’s suffering. I also think it hurts much more, every detail, every story, because this is my home and these are my people. There are also a lot of scenes that you don’t document out of respect.

Each person has their own story. In better conditions, I talk with the wounded and ask them about themselves. Sometimes that can help them feel better. But in moments like this many are not able to talk. And there is simply no time for talking.

_Abd Doumany is a freelance photographer and AFP contributor based in Douma, Syria
_

Rebels with new type of "main battle tank"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Who is hazm affiliated with?


Hazzm is affiliated with the FSA and Levant Front. After Nusra harrassed Hazzm, LF announced that Hazzm will be under full protection by them. IIRC, they are now part of both LF and FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hazzm is affiliated with the FSA and Levant Front. After Nusra harrassed Hazzm, LF announced that Hazzm will be under full protection by them. IIRC, they are now part of both LF and FSA.



Congratulations syrians, you only need to look at how ISIS pulling out of large territories in Syria is bad news for the regime to know the truth. 

Congratulations on defeating one the forces gripping your land unjustly, now you can focus more heavily on the bigger monster and butcher. Remember, soldiers in the SAA are put in there with a gun on the back of their heads and a gun on their families. They are the ones most worthy of petty, and as history proves men can not fight in such conditions. The ISIS is fall is the regimes worst nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian Lion said:


> I give you a better solution, tell the west and their puppet to stop arming terrorists and the conflict will end soon... There wouldn't be a war if it wasn't for the west along with their puppet supporting terrorism in Syria, and of course chaos in Syria will be contagious.. . And we see what happening now...
> All of Syria's neighbors opened up their borders to terrorists and now they are having a little taste of their poison...
> 
> International terrorism started when they gained all the support, money and of course weapons...
> What is the business of foreigners to come to Syria? To free Syria? That's the worst joke ever... Now you have people from chechen calling themselves emirs and ruling over Syrians.. Terrorists from over 83 countries... And how did they get in? With the support they have from the west and their puppets...
> 
> Syrian army was not involved in the conflict until the creation of such terrorists groups who were shooting at protesters and UNARMED RIOT POLICE... Then terrorists burnt down government buildings and attacking police stations, then the army had to get involved after the people called for it...
> 
> Again it is not your business who leads Syria, SYRIA is for Syrians only... And if you are worried about the refugees start with removing the sanctions against the people... Start with ending your support to terrorism and end all the training and funding...


Under Assad's leadership, Syria has become a land for global jihad and self declared emirs. There is no training or funding from Jordan but anyway this is hopeless.. It is not my business who leads Syria, it can be Kim Jung Un (still a way more pragmatic and humane leader than Assad) just keep it stable and actually take control of all of its territory instead of letting terrorists roam the north of it and create their own states. This theory you keep repeating, that somehow the whole world is conspiring in Syria, may have some truth to it now as Syria has become a battleground for proxy wars but it definitely wasn't in 2011 and 2012. That was all Assad's handy work. Like I said, he recklessly escalated the most basic protests into gunfights in the street. He is directly responsible for many cases of murdering Syrians and indirectly responsible for the strengthining of daesh.

But this really is hopeless. I don't care if Assad stays in power, I only want daesh to be destroyed along with the conditions which created and strengthened it.

Edit: actually I would like to see the fall of Assad, I'm just concerned about who can replace him. Having a situation like Yemen or Somalia on our border long term isn't exactly favorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ahmed Jo said:


> Under Assad's leadership, Syria has become a land for global jihad and self declared emirs. There is no training or funding from Jordan but anyway this is hopeless.. It is not my business who leads Syria, it can be Kim Jung Un (still a way more pragmatic and humane leader than Assad) just keep it stable and actually take control of all of its territory instead of letting terrorists roam the north of it and create their own states. This theory you keep repeating, that somehow the whole world is conspiring in Syria, may have some truth to it now as Syria has become a battleground for proxy wars but it definitely wasn't in 2011 and 2012. That was all Assad's handy work. Like I said, he recklessly escalated the most basic protests into gunfights in the street. He is directly responsible for many cases of murdering Syrians and indirectly responsible for the strengthining of daesh.
> 
> But this really is hopeless. I don't care if Assad stays in power, I only want daesh to be destroyed along with the conditions which created and strengthened it.
> 
> Edit: actually I would like to see the fall of Assad, I'm just concerned about who can replace him. Having a situation like Yemen or Somalia on our border long term isn't exactly favorable.


Jordan is one of the countries that is training terrorists and supplying them, simple Google search will show you Jordan role in training terrorists... Syria was peaceful and stable in 2010 wasn't it? Now when those terrorists came with the support of the west and their puppets Syria became a war zone. The conspiracy started long before 2011, it was planned along with the invasion of Iraq, the so called "Arab Spring" is nothing but the destruction of Arab countries that stand against the west and Israel... Notice how those who were toppled were western puppets and now those who replaced them are also western puppets, it was just a pretext so start this war against Syria, even the ex French foreign minister admitted along with US generals... Anyways... Alasad can only stay and leave if Syrians wanted him to stay or to leave, and if they wanted him to leave he would have been gone long time ago...
Syria is for Syrians, only Syrians decide their own fate, no western or their puppets can say who stayes or who leaves...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Under Assad's leadership, Syria has become a land for global jihad and self declared emirs. There is no training or funding from Jordan but anyway this is hopeless.. It is not my business who leads Syria, it can be Kim Jung Un (still a way more pragmatic and humane leader than Assad) just keep it stable and actually take control of all of its territory instead of letting terrorists roam the north of it and create their own states. This theory you keep repeating, that somehow the whole world is conspiring in Syria, may have some truth to it now as Syria has become a battleground for proxy wars but it definitely wasn't in 2011 and 2012. That was all Assad's handy work. Like I said, he recklessly escalated the most basic protests into gunfights in the street. He is directly responsible for many cases of murdering Syrians and indirectly responsible for the strengthining of daesh.
> 
> But this really is hopeless. I don't care if Assad stays in power, I only want daesh to be destroyed along with the conditions which created and strengthened it.
> 
> Edit: actually I would like to see the fall of Assad, I'm just concerned about who can replace him. Having a situation like Yemen or Somalia on our border long term isn't exactly favorable.


Uhm, actually Kim Jong Un has killed more than Asshead. Millions have died in the NK regime's camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Leaked: how Assad regime pays digital-hizballs for cyber "activism"

*Syria Cyber/Information Warfare Intelligence Memo Leak*

Leaked documents obtained by AlkhaleejOnline reveal how a Syrian Intelligence branch in Beirut started conducting sessions to train and recruit young men and women from the Syrian community in Lebanon and members of Hezbollah's Islamic Resistance to carry out cyber/information warfare and disinformation campaigns. In a memo titled "Training Course for Internet and Social Media Activists" sent to the Major General head of the General Intelligence Directorate by Branch 279 in Beirut, Lebanon, the following is revealed.

The memo describes the implementation of instruction number 03457 dated 26/02/2012 to increase activities on the Internet and social media sites to deal with the conspiracies launched against Syria. The Syrian Intelligence station in Beirut invited a number of Syrian activists in Lebanon in addition to a number of Lebanese that are sympathetic to the cause and are supportive of the regional command to a 3-day training course. The memo states that most of the Lebanese who attended included members of Hezbollah's Islamic Resistance who were keen to accept the request sent by the station to Hezbollah command.

The training session according to the memo highlighted the importance of an intense effort required to defend Syria, its leadership and its people from the conspiracies it was facing and provided a comprehensive and complete overview of the methods, variations and importance of cyber warfare.

The action plan agreed included but not limited to the following:

1- Focusing on campaigns to weaken the Syria opposition on Twitter and Facebook and creating strife between them.

2- Focusing on campaigns against "conspiring" countries, especially Saudi Arabia, Qatar, United Arab Emirates and Turkey and providing support to and defending opposition members who oppose those regimes.

3- Creating Jihadi social media accounts in the names of al-Qaeda and other terrorist groups to claim responsibility for criminal activities & incite Jihad in Syria.

4- Intensive defense of terrorists and terrorist groups from anyone that criticizes them including religious Sheiks, politicians and activists on the Internet.

5- Inciting and encouraging the Arab youth especially Saudis and Qataris to join insurgents in Syria as that serves the regime's counter terrorism strategy.

6- Establishing an "Electronic Army" to infiltrate Syrian activist's computers, websites and Internet accounts and attempt to use hacked personal information against them.

7- Spreading rumors and creating scandalous media content (photos/videos) to compromise insurgents in any way possible using if necessary unknown Syrian actors from across the globe.

8- Mass creation of social media accounts that encourage terrorism in Syria in foreign languages & circulating "hashtags".

9- Setting up pro-government & pro-opposition Paltalk chat rooms to gather intelligence.

10- Launching attacks against opposition social media accounts to create secular & religious strife between them.

11- Setting up opposition social media accounts to spread false information and make accusations and counter-accusations to create conflict between opposition members in and out of Syria.

12- The use of "girls" to entrap opposition members and activists using all means necessary including social media sites such Skype and Facebook.

Upon completion of the course the participants were awarded honorary certificates and paid $500 each. Officials from the Iranian & Iraqi embassies in Beirut who were present applauded the effort and agreed to expand the training programme to their levels.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Uhm, actually Kim Jong Un has killed more than Asshead. Millions have died in the NK regime's camps.


He only assumed his power a few years ago so I don't think he's there quite yet but his father surely did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

IS had withdrew lots of parts in Syria, this comes up after Jordan's immense airstrikes.

Expect some major offensive by IS somewhere.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saho said:


> IS had withdrew lots of parts in Syria, this comes up after Jordan's immense airstrikes.
> 
> Expect some major offensive by IS somewhere.


You mean within syria and Iraq or terrorist attacks in Jordan?


----------



## DizuJ

Jordan, Saudi Arabia and other Arab nations are ready to send ground forces into Iraq and Syria to try to destroy the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, but are waiting for U.S. forces to join them, according to a Republican senator. 

When asked if Jordan was onboard with sending ground troops, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) replied, "Yes. Saudi Arabia is onboard, everybody's onboard."

"They just want us to be part of the mix because they have limited capability," he said, before meeting with Jordanian King Abdullah at the Capitol. Graham made his comments earlier this week. He traveled as part of a congressional delegation to Saudi Arabia and Qatar last month. 


Abdullah's visit to Capitol Hill coincided with ISIS releasing a video showing it had burned alive a Jordanian pilot it captured in December. Jordan, a partner in the U.S.-led airstrike campaign against ISIS, has since promised to strike back. It has already executed two prisoners in revenge.
Jordan has not confirmed it is ready to send ground forces to fight against ISIS, and its foreign minister gave an opaque answer when asked about the issue Thursday on CNN.

Graham: Jordan 'onboard' with ground forces vs. ISIS, but wants US to lead | TheHill

BBC News - Islamic State crisis: UAE sends F-16 squadron to Jordan


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> Jordan, Saudi Arabia and other Arab nations are ready to send ground forces into Iraq and Syria to try to destroy the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, but are waiting for U.S. forces to join them, according to a Republican senator.
> 
> When asked if Jordan was onboard with sending ground troops, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) replied, "Yes. Saudi Arabia is onboard, everybody's onboard."
> 
> "They just want us to be part of the mix because they have limited capability," he said, before meeting with Jordanian King Abdullah at the Capitol. Graham made his comments earlier this week. He traveled as part of a congressional delegation to Saudi Arabia and Qatar last month.
> 
> 
> Abdullah's visit to Capitol Hill coincided with ISIS releasing a video showing it had burned alive a Jordanian pilot it captured in December. Jordan, a partner in the U.S.-led airstrike campaign against ISIS, has since promised to strike back. It has already executed two prisoners in revenge.
> Jordan has not confirmed it is ready to send ground forces to fight against ISIS, and its foreign minister gave an opaque answer when asked about the issue Thursday on CNN.
> 
> Graham: Jordan 'onboard' with ground forces vs. ISIS, but wants US to lead | TheHill
> 
> BBC News - Islamic State crisis: UAE sends F-16 squadron to Jordan


This is bad. The only nation I'd want in Syria with boots on the ground is Turkey, and even then, that's iffy. NFZ and naval blockade are all that are needed for Assad & Daesh's destruction.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> This is bad. The only nation I'd want in Syria with boots on the ground is Turkey, and even then, that's iffy. NFZ and naval blockade are all that are needed for Assad & Daesh's destruction.


Jordan wouldn't go there with the intent of occupying, just destroy any threats to itself (daesh) and go home. And why turkey? Are you nostalgic for the days of Ottoman rule and oppression?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> This is bad. The only nation I'd want in Syria with boots on the ground is Turkey, and even then, that's iffy. NFZ and naval blockade are all that are needed for Assad & Daesh's destruction.


look at this traitor asking foreigners to invade "his" country, he claims he is Syrian, but for sure he is not, and his posts prove that... 
don't worry, any nation that will try to go into Syria without Syrians approval will have to fight us first...

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jordan wouldn't go there with the intent of occupying, just destroy any threats to itself (daesh) and go home. And why turkey? Are you nostalgic for the days of Ottoman rule and oppression?


These MB traitors welcome the new turkish Ottoman Empire and the oppression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jordan wouldn't go there with the intent of occupying, just destroy any threats to itself (daesh) and go home. And why turkey? Are you nostalgic for the days of Ottoman rule and oppression?


I still don't trust Monarchs. Considering Assad is one.
Why Turkey you ask? Well, they've done much more for the Syrian Revolution and for the Syrian people than anyone else. Plus, they have the strongest army in the region, and can very easily wipe out Daeshbags and Assad, while Jordan and the GCC are iffy on power. The only thing holding back Turkey from doing this is NATO doesn't want to get involved, they could possibly provoke war with Iran, and it's expensive. Very expensive. And no, Turkey aren't the Ottomans anymore (which, historically, weren't that bad anyways.)



Syrian Lion said:


> look at this traitor asking foreigners to invade "his" country, he claims he is Syrian, but for sure he is not, and his posts prove that...
> don't worry, any nation that will try to go into Syria without Syrians approval will have to fight us first...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria


Keep calling me not a Syrian.
Despite you have sexual fantasies about a dictator who kills Syrians, I'm going to take your word and believe you're actually Syrian. You, on the other hand, can not possibly fathom the chance that the majority of Syrians (including me) hate Assad. Shows the difference between us.


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria




you should stop reposting conspiracy theory garbage authored by Nafeez Ahmed

2010 Christopher Hitchens: "Mr. Nafeez Ahmed on inspection proved to be a risible individual wedded to half-baked*conspiracy-mongering* his and 'Institute' a *one-room sideshow* in the English seaside town of Brighton."

Missing links. Nafeez Ahmed tries to cover up his 9/11 trutherism | Carbon Counter

The starvation and the mass killing of innocents using barrel bombs, scuds, sarin, torture are done by the same tyrannical regime that you are hell bent on defending. Assadists fascists use Israel to divert attention from their cruel domination of Syrians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Also, you cited that "source" 5 times now, is an opinion article. You can go on Al Jazeera and right a pro-Assad one right now.


----------



## Syrian Lion

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Keep calling me not a Syrian.
> Despite you have sexual fantasies about a dictator who kills Syrians, I'm going to take your word and believe you're actually Syrian. You, on the other hand, can not possibly fathom the chance that the majority of Syrians (including me) hate Assad. Shows the difference between us.


haha, if the majority of Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone time ago... just because you hate him, it doesn't mean the rest do... you hate him because he doesn't tolerate MB terrorism in Syria or in the world...

and you're not Syrian... you're a traitor who calls for foreign invasion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Operation by Tiger forces (led by Suhail al Hassan) and Hezbollah has been started in multiple fronts of Daraa province.

Big rebel casualties reported in Kafr Shams, apparently the goal is to capture Deir al Adas, Kafr Shams and perhaps finally, Tal harre, highest point in Deraa province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> you should stop reposting conspiracy theory garbage authored by Nafeez Ahmed
> 
> 2010 Christopher Hitchens: "Mr. Nafeez Ahmed on inspection proved to be a risible individual wedded to half-baked*conspiracy-mongering* his and 'Institute' a *one-room sideshow* in the English seaside town of Brighton."
> 
> Missing links. Nafeez Ahmed tries to cover up his 9/11 trutherism | Carbon Counter
> 
> The starvation and the mass killing of innocents using barrel bombs, scuds, sarin, torture are done by the same tyrannical regime that you are hell bent on defending. Assadists fascists use Israel and pro-Palestinian rhetoric to divert attention from their cruel domination of Syrians


enough with you BS... inside that thread has many videos and articles... who cares about who reports it if is cited by your own terrorists media...

and you better quit spreading lies and propaganda...


----------



## DizuJ

Genocidal regime forces fired more than 120 rockets on Kafr Shams. Residents of the small village in Daraa are fleeing from hizballs terror.




The FSA’s 1st Army has announced it will launch heavy artillery attacks on Regime positions in Sanamayn (directly north of Sheik Maskin) AND nearby villages in response to heavy barrel bombing and shelling of rebel towns by the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syrian Army along with NDF and Syrian Tribes advance toward Tel Hames in Alhasakah, they have captured 20 villages from I$I$ terrorists in three days, and soon will secure the cross point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

Ahmed Jo said:


> You mean within syria and Iraq or terrorist attacks in Jordan?


They're probably going back to Iraq to because they're alarmed of the upcoming Coalition/GCC "ground troops" who are planning to retake Mosul or it's either they're unable to stop the Coalition's immense aerial bombing recently so they're gonna try different strategic to slow them and they most likely know how to handle Jordan after those infos Muadh were forced to give.



Dr.Thrax said:


> This is bad. The only nation I'd want in Syria with boots on the ground is Turkey, and even then, that's iffy. NFZ and naval blockade are all that are needed for Assad & Daesh's destruction.


Turkey is a neighbour with IS, if they get involved then IS will have an opportunity to get in for revenge, Turkey doesn't want that I think that's my guess why they don't want to get involved. I noticed IS refrained from talking about Turkey because they haven't strike them yet while they curse and threats 24/7 to the GCC countries because they publicity attacked them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jordan wouldn't go there with the intent of occupying, just destroy any threats to itself (daesh) and go home. And why turkey? Are you nostalgic for the days of Ottoman rule and oppression?


Firstly, can we just leave Ottoman empire out? Its history since 100 years now.

Secondly, dont worry Turks dont want war, we are trying to uphold the economic growth of the last years, a war is the last thing we need now, Syria is a Arab internal issue and can only be solved by themselves, any foreign involvement is going to destabilize it more as we have seen in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

500 said:


> I think IS reached its maximum and will slowly decline. A lot depends on Coalition activity, their precise strikes are very effective in open desert. I am pretty sure that without Coalition IS would take both Kobane and Deir Ez Zor completely by now.



The tricky thing is that these terrorists and insurgent groups have the ability to regenerate themselves. On one side western countries finance and support IS in Syria against the Assad government (although US has begun airstrikes on IS in Syria just recently) but oppose IS in Iraq, this is a big impediment in defeating IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Firstly, can we just leave Ottoman empire out? Its history since 100 years now.
> 
> Secondly, dont worry Turks dont want war, we are trying to uphold the economic growth of the last years, a war is the last thing we need now, Syria is a Arab internal issue and can only be solved by themselves, any foreign involvement is going to destabilize it more as we have seen in the past.


Better this is a Syrian issue.. Leave Syria for Syrians.. If you do as what you say, then war wouldn't been this misraeable... Akp support to terrorists and funding them caused this mess... When will people understand that Syria is for Syrians only and no government on this earth has the right to intervene and/or invade Syria under whatever pretext... You want an end to terrorism.. Good then, stop supporting it and work with Syrians to restore peace and stability...

BTW when I said "you" I was not addressing you directly, it is just in general...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> Better this is a Syrian issue.. Leave Syria for Syrians.. If you do as what you say, the way would have not been this misraeable... Akp support to terrorists and funding them caused this mess... When will people understand that Syria is for Syrians only and no government on this earth has the right to intervene and invade Syria under whatever pretext... You want an end to terrorism.. Good then, stop supporting it and work with Syrians to restore peace and stability...
> 
> BTW when I said "you" I was not addressing you directly, it is just in general...


The usual bla bla we discussed a hundred times, seriously are you a bot trained to repeat the same over and over again, next time come up with a relevant reply or leave it pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> The usual bla bla we discussed a hundred times, seriously are you a bot trained to repeat the same over and over again, next time come up with a relevant reply or leave it pls.


Because you people never learn that Syria is for Syrians only... Leave us alone...
And you are very sensitive... Or you get offended for no reason...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> Because you people never learn that Syria is for Syrians only... Leave us alone...
> And you are very sensitive... Or you get offended for no reason...


Not offended at all, just tired of reading the same empty phrases over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Because you people never learn that Syria is for Syrians only... Leave us alone...
> And you are very sensitive... Or you get offended for no reason...


Without MASSIVE aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias ur Assad would be done long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Aleppo Rebels confirming that the Regime failed to retake Tall al-Miasat near Bureij

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Over 40 regime forces and militants have been killed, 10s captured, 5 tanks and over 10 armored vehicles were destroyed when they were attacking Deir Maker, Hamrit, Habaria & Deir Adas in the Damascus countryside. Most of the casualties were Hezbollah.
May they fry in hell.

Rebels took some heavy losses too, b/c regime is using all sorts of munitions, including cluster bombs. CWs might be used soon. Because they're asshats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

500 said:


> Without MASSIVE aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias ur Assad would be done long time ago.


Lets not forget the billions funding this revolution. FSA get paid to fight. Syria's allies countered the Gulfies and america. Qatar: Syria rebels' tiny ally in the background - Los Angeles Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> Lets not forget the billions funding this revolution. FSA get paid to fight. Syria's allies countered the Gulfies and america. Qatar: Syria rebels' tiny ally in the background - Los Angeles Times


And? Rebels only got serious funding early 2013. Assad got it from the start. Also, rebels need to feed their families too, or is it only Assad's militias that are allowed to get paid?


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> And? Rebels only got serious funding early 2013. Assad got it from the start. Also, rebels need to feed their families too, or is it only Assad's militias that are allowed to get paid?



http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/86e3f28e-be3a-11e2-bb35-00144feab7de.html#axzz3RB5fJXu2 this contradicts your first statement, lets not forget the radical and private individuals also funding and organising. The same sort of illusive guys that fund ISIS and its likes. American contractors in Iraq get paid to fight, they are also trying to feed their family then.
We should pity their poor souls! Can't gulfies give free aid (which is missing UN targets) so rebels "wouldn't have to fight for food" as you state. Opposition backers pay/help you if you fight for them. They have funds for warefare but not for altruism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Over 40 regime forces and militants have been killed, 10s captured, 5 tanks and over 10 armored vehicles were destroyed when they were attacking Deir Maker, Hamrit, Habaria & Deir Adas in the Damascus countryside. Most of the casualties were Hezbollah.



Whenever rebels get a heavy beating, they always claim that they killed 'tens of Hezbollah members', which is a good indication that Hezbollah not only had very low casualties as always compared to rebels, but also they managed to kill lots of them because they are experts at it.

I remember last time when they said they have killed 40 Hezbollah members in Deraa and only thing they could show was a Hezbollah flag and days later, it was again revealed that tens of rebels were killed in various ambushes by Hezbollah in same area.

So, don't rely too much on rebel apologists, let's wait for a more clear view of the situation since both sides have decided not to publish much details on this battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

rebels can also distinguish SAA from hezbollah from a distance.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Whenever rebels get a heavy beating, they always claim that they killed 'tens of Hezbollah members', which is a good indication that Hezbollah not only had very low casualties as always compared to rebels, but also they managed to kill lots of them because they are experts at it.
> 
> I remember last time when they said they have killed 40 Hezbollah members in Deraa and only thing they could show was a Hezbollah flag and days later, it was again revealed that tens of rebels were killed in various ambushes by Hezbollah in same area.
> 
> So, don't rely too much on rebel apologists, let's wait for a more clear view of the situation since both sides have decided not to publish much details on this battle.


BAHAHA
Rebels and activists are the most reliable sources.
You use the regime as "sources" even though they contradict themselves. They would say they never lost that position one day, then they would say the gained it the next, and on the third day, they lost it, and would still claim they had it. They also always lower the amount of deaths they have. Remember tabaqa and how the regime didn't say anything about it?


beast89 said:


> rebels can also distinguish SAA from hezbollah from a distance.


I guess the bodies of Hezbollah fighters with "Hezbollah" written on it and with Hezbollah ID's are not good enough for you.



beast89 said:


> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/86e3f28e-be3a-11e2-bb35-00144feab7de.html#axzz3RB5fJXu2 this contradicts your first statement, lets not forget the radical and private individuals also funding and organising. The same sort of illusive guys that fund ISIS and its likes. American contractors in Iraq get paid to fight, they are also trying to feed their family then.
> We should pity their poor souls! Can't gulfies give free aid (which is missing UN targets) so rebels "wouldn't have to fight for food" as you state. Opposition backers pay/help you if you fight for them. They have funds for warefare but not for altruism.


blah blah blah glorious SAA can only get paid rebels are terrorists fighting for money blah blah blah
Keep repeating the same stuff. You sound like a broken radio.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> blah blah blah glorious SAA can only get paid rebels are terrorists fighting for money blah blah blah
> Keep repeating the same stuff. You sound like a broken radio.



Lets see how far modern armies get without paying with staff. Only few countries can operate in such away. I'd also bet a police force ,which also bring law and order, built on a voluntary basis wouldn't hold up either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

500 said:


> Without MASSIVE aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias ur Assad would be done long time ago.



Without Massive Aid from Israel, Qatar and Saudi Arabia Terrorism from world be Long GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> Lets how far modern armies get without paying with staff. Only few countries can operate in such away. I'd also bet a police force ,which also bring law and order, built on a voluntary basis wouldn't hold up either.


Then why are you whining about the rebels getting paid?
Double standards.



Cheetah786 said:


> Without Massive Aid from Israel, Qatar and Saudi Arabia Terrorism from world be Long GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Found the Shia.
Evil West and Sunnis are fighting against perfect Assad the child killer and perfect Shia who listen to hadith narrated by Ali's Horse.
...


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Then why are you whining about the rebels getting paid?
> Double standards.
> .



You couldn't refute what i previously said so you rambled. I can add further points but your going to do the same repsonse.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Without MASSIVE aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah and Iraqi militias ur Assad would be done long time ago.


With your logic, I have to say wow Iran and Russia vs the world and winning... Hats off to them... 
You idiot... No power on earth can stop the people... If the Syrian people wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago.... Plus hezbollah was the last group to join the war... The f$a terrorists has full support from the west and their puppets, they lost badly that i$i$ became stronger than them...


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> With your logic, I have to say wow Iran and Russia vs the world and winning... Hats off to them...


Coalition is also helping Assad. Without their bombs Assad would lose Deir ez Zor for sure. So its all of the wold vs rebels.



> You idiot...


Dont nerve.



> No power on earth can stop the people...


Yep, thats why despite massive help from all over the world and Nazi style barbarity Assad is still losing.



> Plus hezbollah was the last group to join the war...


No, Hezbollah was first foreign group to join the war.


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Found the Shia.



Well done !



500 said:


> Coalition is also helping Assad. Without their bombs Assad would lose Deir ez Zor for sure. So its all of the wold vs rebels.



You get resupplied from america after every month long war.I'm pretty sure america tried to resupply you during the lebanon war also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Deir Al Ads has been liberated in Daraa .

It shows how weak rebels can be in defense .

They just put all their forces in 1 front and take wherever they want since Syrian Army is in full defensive position there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> Coalition is also helping Assad. Without their bombs Assad would lose Deir ez Zor for sure. So its all of the wold vs rebels.


I prefer Assad to win over daesh & AQ vermin in Deir ez Zor even though bashar is a total shithole. It's true that the whole world is encouraging and siding with the tormentor Assad by remaining silent to the death of 100,000 innocent people.
If you are neutral in situations of injustice, you have chosen the side of the oppressor.

Meanwhile, the death toll after nearly four years of civil war in Syria has risen to 210,060, *half of them civilians.
*
Syria death toll now exceeds 210,000 - rights group| Reuters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564497022569689090
FSA Southern Front rebels sent reinforcements to counter assault by Hizballs forces on Deir al-Adas


----------



## Cheetah786

ebray said:


> I prefer Assad to win over daesh & AQ vermin in Deir ez Zor even though bashar is a total shithole. It's true that the whole world is encouraging and siding with the tormentor Assad by remaining silent to the death of 100,000 innocent people.
> If you are neutral in situations of injustice, you have chosen the side of the oppressor.
> 
> Meanwhile, the death toll after nearly four years of civil war in Syria has risen to 210,060, *half of them civilians.
> *
> Syria death toll now exceeds 210,000 - rights group| Reuters



So, you are saying Assad and Syrian military protecting Syria from terrorist trained and finnced from around the world must be blamed for the deaths of Syrians at the hands of terrorist.

Is it safe to blame the death of terrorist that was killed by Canadian cops rightfully so,in Ottawa on Canadian prime minister or police. OR that's not the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Coalition is also helping Assad. Without their bombs Assad would lose Deir ez Zor for sure. So its all of the wold vs rebels.
> 
> 
> Dont nerve.
> 
> 
> Yep, thats why despite massive help from all over the world and Nazi style barbarity Assad is still losing.
> 
> 
> No, Hezbollah was first foreign group to join the war.


Haha, look who's it talking let me tell you something, there wouldn't be something called Israel without the MASSIVE support from the west... 
And hezbollah was the last party to enter the war, their war begin in alqusair...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Cheetah786 said:


> at the hands of terrorist.
> .


Clearly, More than 95% of civilians slaughtered in Syria are killed by Assad's barrel bombs, heavy artillery, torture chambers, chemical weapons and even SCUD missiles. Even ISIS' horrendous crimes pale in comparison to those of the genocidal assad regime but you will never admit it b/c those killed are 'vahawbees'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Clearly, More than 95% of civilians slaughtered in Syria are killed by Assad's barrel bombs, heavy artillery, torture chambers, chemical weapons and even SCUD missiles. Even ISIS' horrendous crimes pale in comparison to those of the genocidal assad regime but you will never admit it b/c those killed are 'vahawbees'.
> 
> View attachment 191487


Yeah nice, share data from anti Syria media and organization... And again it doesn't matter there wasn't a bloodshed in 2010, it wasn't until f$a terrorists came...


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah nice, share data from anti Syria media and organization... And again it doesn't matter there wasn't a bloodshed in 2010, it wasn't until f$a terrorists came...


*

Methodology*
The Syrian Network for Human Rights (SNHR) is an independent nongovernmental nonprofit human rights organization that was founded in 2011 to document the ongoing violations in Syria and publish periodic studies, researches, and reports while maintaining the highest levels of professionalism and objectivity as a first step towards exposing violations perpetrators, hold them accountable, and insure victims’ rights.
It should be noted that the U.N. relied on SNHR’s documentation, as its most prominent source, in all of its statistical and analytical reports concerning the victims of the Syrian conflict. Furthermore, SNHR is approved as a certified source by a wide range of Arabic and international news agencies and many international human rights organizations.

The founder and head of SNHR is Mr. Fadel Abdulghani, the network’s team consists of 23 researchers and human rights activists.
SNHR relies in all of is reports and studies mainly on the investigations conducted by its members inside and outside Syria. These investigations are conducted through field-visits or interviews with survivors and eyewitnesses. All of the incidents listed in this report have been documented in extensive reports which were published on the network website in Arabic and English. In this report we selected the most prominent violations that were perpetrated in 2014.

The international humanitarian law and the customary international law in parallel with the international human rights law are all binding upon all the conflict parties.
We emphasize that all of the statistics and incidents included in this study reflect minimally the gravity and scale of the ongoing violations that have been perpetrated in Syria since 2011.


 If you aren't so sure about the fact that +95% of the civilians were killed by Assad, then feel free to share your sources, if you've got some.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> *
> Methodology*
> The Syrian Network for Human Rights (SNHR) is an independent nongovernmental nonprofit human rights organization that was founded in 2011 to document the ongoing violations in Syria and publish periodic studies, researches, and reports while maintaining the highest levels of professionalism and objectivity as a first step towards exposing violations perpetrators, hold them accountable, and insure victims’ rights.
> It should be noted that the U.N. relied on SNHR’s documentation, as its most prominent source, in all of its statistical and analytical reports concerning the victims of the Syrian conflict. Furthermore, SNHR is approved as a certified source by a wide range of Arabic and international news agencies and many international human rights organizations.
> 
> The founder and head of SNHR is Mr. Fadel Abdulghani, the network’s team consists of 23 researchers and human rights activists.
> SNHR relies in all of is reports and studies mainly on the investigations conducted by its members inside and outside Syria. These investigations are conducted through field-visits or interviews with survivors and eyewitnesses. All of the incidents listed in this report have been documented in extensive reports which were published on the network website in Arabic and English. In this report we selected the most prominent violations that were perpetrated in 2014.
> 
> The international humanitarian law and the customary international law in parallel with the international human rights law are all binding upon all the conflict parties.
> We emphasize that all of the statistics and incidents included in this study reflect minimally the gravity and scale of the ongoing violations that have been perpetrated in Syria since 2011.
> 
> 
> If you aren't so sure about the fact that +95% of the civilians were killed by Assad, then feel free to share your sources, if you've got some.


Yeah your source is anti Syrian, what do you expect them to say? For example The barrel bombs are only used against terrorists in ghost towns, plus you are not counting all the suicide bombings done by f$a terrorists, the Daily shelling and etc... Therefore your numbers are flase you might as well say 1000%... Plus most of the dead are pro government... Or a minimum 40%, and stop using the numbers of dead Syrians as toy, a figure you use to spread your terrorists ideology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

ebray said:


> Clearly, More than 95% of civilians slaughtered in Syria are killed by Assad's barrel bombs, heavy artillery, torture chambers, chemical weapons and even SCUD missiles. Even ISIS' horrendous crimes pale in comparison to those of the genocidal assad regime but you will never admit it b/c those killed are 'vahawbees'.
> 
> View attachment 191487



How about answering the question as it was asked and not nit picking.


We all know western supplied terrorist in Syria Fire smart bombs and bullets they only hurt or kill bad Syrians and don't touch civilians. Not to mention documented proof that most atrocities are committed by good terrorist in Syria, could you please tell us when ISIS BECAME A bad terrorist since they were armed to the teeth when they attacked Iraq and took territory and are handsomely supplied even as we speak. After moths of bombing they never sem to run out of men and bombs funny isn't it.



ebray said:


> *
> Methodology*
> The Syrian Network for Human Rights (SNHR) is an independent nongovernmental nonprofit human rights organization that was founded in 2011 to document the ongoing violations in Syria and publish periodic studies, researches, and reports while maintaining the highest levels of professionalism and objectivity as a first step towards exposing violations perpetrators, hold them accountable, and insure victims’ rights.
> It should be noted that the U.N. relied on SNHR’s documentation, as its most prominent source, in all of its statistical and analytical reports concerning the victims of the Syrian conflict. Furthermore, SNHR is approved as a certified source by a wide range of Arabic and international news agencies and many international human rights organizations.
> 
> The founder and head of SNHR is Mr. Fadel Abdulghani, the network’s team consists of 23 researchers and human rights activists.
> SNHR relies in all of is reports and studies mainly on the investigations conducted by its members inside and outside Syria. These investigations are conducted through field-visits or interviews with survivors and eyewitnesses. All of the incidents listed in this report have been documented in extensive reports which were published on the network website in Arabic and English. In this report we selected the most prominent violations that were perpetrated in 2014.
> 
> The international humanitarian law and the customary international law in parallel with the international human rights law are all binding upon all the conflict parties.
> We emphasize that all of the statistics and incidents included in this study reflect minimally the gravity and scale of the ongoing violations that have been perpetrated in Syria since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't so sure about the fact that +95% of the civilians were killed by Assad, then feel free to share your sources, if you've got some.



LOL, your source is 

COVENTRY, England — Military analysts in Washington follow its body counts of Syrian and rebel soldiers to gauge the course of the war. The United Nations and human rights organizations scour its descriptions of civilian killings for evidence in possible war crimes trials. Major news organizations, including this one, cite its casualty figures.

Yet, despite its central role in the savage civil war, the grandly named Syrian Observatory for Human Rightsis virtually a one-man band. Its founder, Rami Abdul Rahman, 42, who fled Syria 13 years ago, operates out of a semidetached red-brick house on an ordinary residential street in this drab industrial city.

And now we have terrorist in Syria supplied informations as a proof lol. I am sure they will conduct fair investigation since they are terrorist oh my bad freedom fighters for know just like Isis was before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah your source is anti Syrian, what do you expect them to say? For example The barrel bombs are only used against terrorists in ghost towns, plus you are not counting all the suicide bombings done by f$a terrorists, the Daily shelling and etc... Therefore your numbers are flase you might as well say 1000%... Plus most of the dead are pro government... Or a minimum 40%, and stop using the numbers of dead Syrians as toy, a figure you use to spread your terrorists ideology...


No the coward regime that you glorify never used barrel bombs near the front lines, the areas which are vacated by the people as daily regime ground attack forced them to migrate from the area. Are you seriously going to repeat yourself like a broken record every 30 minutes?
Human Rights Watch: "The barrel bomb is a horrible improvised weapon, designed mainly to kill and terrorize civilians. The barrel bomb is so inaccurate that the Syrian military doesn’t dare use it near the front lines for fear of hitting its own troops. Rather, it is dropped well into territory held by rebel groups, where it has little if any military significance. The Syrian military drops it knowing it will destroy apartment buildings, hospitals, schools, and other institutions of civilian life."







Cheetah786 said:


> LOL, your source is
> 
> COVENTRY, England — Military analysts in Washington follow its body counts of Syrian and rebel soldiers to gauge the course of the war. The United Nations and human rights organizations scour its descriptions of civilian killings for evidence in possible war crimes trials. Major news organizations, including this one, cite its casualty figures.
> 
> Yet, despite its central role in the savage civil war, the grandly named Syrian Observatory for Human Rightsis virtually a one-man band. Its founder, Rami Abdul Rahman, 42, who fled Syria 13 years ago, operates out of a semidetached red-brick house on an ordinary residential street in this drab industrial city.
> 
> And now we have terrorist in Syria supplied informations as a proof lol. I am sure they will conduct fair investigation since they are terrorist oh my bad freedom fighters for know just like Isis was before.



LOL My source is not Syrian Observatory for Human Rights. It's Syrian Network for Human Rights. Those are two completly different organizations.
I guess you'll just try harder next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Haha, look who's it talking let me tell you something, there wouldn't be something called Israel without the MASSIVE support from the west...


Nonsense, USSR aid to Arabs was always much larger and started earlier.



> And hezbollah was the last party to enter the war, their war begin in alqusair...


U repeat like robot. They were* first.*



Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah your source is anti Syrian, what do you expect them to say? For example The barrel bombs are only used against terrorists in ghost towns


Thats stupid false. Internet is full with deadly casualties. Obviously u have not been in Syria for many many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> No the coward regime that you glorify never used barrel bombs near the front lines, the areas which are vacated by the people as daily regime ground attack forced them to migrate from the area. Are you seriously going to repeat yourself like a broken record every 30 minutes?
> Human Rights Watch: "The barrel bomb is a horrible improvised weapon, designed mainly to kill and terrorize civilians. The barrel bomb is so inaccurate that the Syrian military doesn’t dare use it near the front lines for fear of hitting its own troops. Rather, it is dropped well into territory held by rebel groups, where it has little if any military significance. The Syrian military drops it knowing it will destroy apartment buildings, hospitals, schools, and other institutions of civilian life."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL My source is not Syrian Observatory for Human Rights. It's Syrian Network for Human Rights. Those are two completly different organizations.
> I guess you'll just try harder next time.


Again that video shows nothing, you keep repeating the same thing 24/7, keep barking... You said it, refugees therefore it's ghost towns only filled with terrorists, we have right to fight those terrorists with everything to get rid of them... Stop spreading false reports and news, that organization you use is anti Syrian, and it is sponsored by the West in order to spread false news, they get their news from F$a terrorists, so what do you expect the f$a to report? You keep ignoring all the f$a crimes just because it doesn't fit your terrorist agenda... So go ahead keep spreading lies and propaganda, all it matter for us Syrians is Syria and Syrians... And as I said before, this bloodshed didn't start until f$a terrorists came and destroyed our country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

21,000+ Pro-Assad fighters, while only 20,000+ ISIS and AQ fighters....and Assadists still whine about foreign fighters.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> 21,000+ Pro-Assad fighters, while only 20,000+ ISIS and AQ fighters....and Assadists still whine about foreign fighters.


your photoshop skills are not bad...

here is the original map from Washington Post ,Published on October 11, 2014, with old data of course.. the west doesn't admit that there are over 50-60k+ terrorists came to Syria ...

Foreign fighters flow to Syria - The Washington Post


and your figure of 21k pro Alasad fighters is just a lie you made up and brought in a fake map to support it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> your photoshop skills are not bad...
> 
> here is the original map from Washington Post ,Published on October 11, 2014, with old data of course.. the west doesn't admit that there are over 50-60k+ terrorists came to Syria ...
> 
> Foreign fighters flow to Syria - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> and your figure of 21k pro Alasad fighters is just a lie you made up and brought in a fake map to support it....


That isn't my map.
I know that was an original photo, someone edited to show the flow of both, to show that both are guilty of foreign fighters, not just ISIS and AQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> That isn't my map.
> I know that was an original photo, someone edited to show the flow of both, to show that both are guilty of foreign fighters, not just ISIS and AQ.


what are your sources for 21k+ foreigners fighting for Alasad? and please don't give me a blog as a source...

here are the known facts... Iran and Syria have mutual defence agreement, thus there are Iranian generals in Syria advising, I repeat ADVISING Syrian military... in addition to little Russian advisers... which is under international law is all legal. then you have Hezbollah which joined the conflict after F$A terrorists attacked their border towns... and you have Iraqi militias protecting important mosques and areas, such as Sayda Zainab... so Hezbollah with Iraqi militia ( which by the way many left after I$I$ took over areas in Iraq) don't go over 5000...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> what are your sources for 21k+ foreigners fighting for Alasad? and please don't give me a blog as a source...
> 
> here are the known facts... Iran and Syria have mutual defence agreement, thus there are Iranian generals in Syria advising, I repeat ADVISING Syrian military... in addition to little Russian advisers... which is under international law is all legal. then you have Hezbollah which joined the conflict after F$A terrorists attacked their border towns... and you have Iraqi militias protecting important mosques and areas, such as Sayda Zainab... so Hezbollah with Iraqi militia ( which by the way many left after I$I$ took over areas in Iraq) don't go over 5000...


LOL
Which is why Hezbollah are found dead all over Syria, and Iranians and Afghans are found all over Syria, too. Along with Iraqis.
"Protecting Shiite Shrines" I see.

Source of map:
Foreign Fighters in Syria | sarabiany

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Which is why Hezbollah are found dead all over Syria, and Iranians and Afghans are found all over Syria, too. Along with Iraqis.
> "Protecting Shiite Shrines" I see.


are you talking in thousands who died in Syria? 
again you have no source or any evidence you just spreading lies and propaganda...

and I told you no blogs  sarabinay, what the heck is that? that's the most reliable source you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> are you talking in thousands who died in Syria?
> again you have no source or any evidence you just spreading lies and propaganda...
> 
> and I told you no blogs  sarabinay, what the heck is that? that's the most reliable source you have?


I've used HRW, and bellingcat, which is a collaboration of multiple individual investigators using open source info to solve things. They've solved the shoot-down of MH17 (shot down by a buk) and the chemical weapons massacre by Assad (done by 140mm rockets supplied by soviets in 1967.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I've used HRW, and bellingcat, which is a collaboration of multiple individual investigators using open source info to solve things. They've solved the shoot-down of MH17 (shot down by a buk) and the chemical weapons massacre by Assad (done by 140mm rockets supplied by soviets in 1967.)


cool story ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> cool story ....





Syrian Lion said:


> that's the most reliable source you have?


...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kurdi said:


> ISIS is withdrawing from Northern Syria. Their resources are too far streched. Always wondered how they managed. Kurdish forces and FSA have cleared the eastern banks of Euphrates all the way to Qarah Qawzaq Bridge. ISIS are withdrawing without firing a single shot. Sarrin has been liberated by Raqqah Revolutionary Brigade aswell, before ISIS swarm offensive on Kobani, Sarrin was always contested! Certain members wet dreams all gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564094868494888960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564069326861238272
> These are huge dramatic changes and the biggest losers of this is ISIS&Assad&Turkey.
> 
> According to Eliah IS will be focusing in more populated areas, mountains, green areas.


All the best to you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> All the best to you guys.


Reality hits home and change of heart?


----------



## Mosamania

Dr.Thrax said:


> ...



Only reliable sources are Pro-Assad sources, all other sources are lies. You don't negotiate with some people Thrax, they are not worth your time and effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Jaish AlWafa'a, en ex f$a group, rejoined the Syrian army three month ago, started its first battle against f$a terrorists in Douma recently killing a minimum 10 f$a terrorists of Jaish al-Islam...

People are waking up to reality, the truth shall never die.!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Nonsense, USSR aid to Arabs was always much larger and started earlier.
> 
> 
> U repeat like robot. They were* first.*
> 
> 
> Thats stupid false. Internet is full with deadly casualties. Obviously u have not been in Syria for many many years.



why Israel is running the bombing campaign for FSA, ISIS and AL Nusra?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SAA is pounding rebels in Deraa very heavily, half of Deir al Adas is liberated and fighting is going on in western parts of city. Also some other areas around Deir al Adas are liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Reality hits home and change of heart?


Are you expecting me to answer you clown or what?


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Are you expecting me to answer you clown or what?


I was just wondering if you quit counting Syrian tank destroyed by ISIS since they barbecued one yours...and you found the heart to change side with the tail between legs like a true Arab...hoping that the Syrian will feel sorry for your sell out dirty @sses.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> I was just wondering if you quit counting Syrian tank destroyed by ISIS since they barbecued one yours...and you found the heart to change side with the tail between legs like a true Arab...hoping that the Syrian will feel sorry for your sell out dirty @sses.



The hero we lost will cost them their whole existence, for every curl of his hair we get one of their lives. So far, 20% of their assets have been wiped out, and hundreds of them have gone straight to hell. The world was shaked over this single pilot martyrdom. However, Berberian, no matter how many Berberians get burned phucked up or chopped off, you are lucky if this was aired on the local channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> SAA is pounding rebels in Deraa very heavily, half of Deir al Adas is liberated and fighting is going on in western parts of city. Also some other areas around Deir al Adas are liberated.



listen let me simplify things for you. you see all whats happening ? thats nothing! yes its a war. but its not THE WAR.
this is a warm up. we are sucking your blood out of your economy and your militia rats.
we have you cornered already. you are trapped in 4 fucked up countries with a muslim majority, i dont consider shia muslims, at the same time ppl inside iran are starting to wake up and taking our side. why ?
for different reasons.. the muslims are with us anyway. ahwaz and minorities are mistreated. poverty is it between 15 to 20 million while your government is spending money on outside wars. so you got 10's of millions boiling and ready to explode at any moment. and when the right time comes. we the muslims with the help of millions from inside iran will knock you out and put you to sleep forever.
im not saying this to make you feel scared.. but trust me YOU SHOULD. your own ppl will be the first to knock you out then we will come to support them. and hunt the big fat rats like your imams and your governments and put them in one big hole under the ground.
so enjoy your internet and free life while you can. but we are coming one day with the help of your own ppl to hunt you like rats inside the swerege

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> hey my favorite persian rat.. how u doing ?
> listen let me simplify things for you. you see all whats happening ? thats nothing! yes its a war. but its not THE WAR.
> this is a warm up. we are sucking your blood out of your economy and your militia rats.
> we have you cornered already. you are trapped in 4 fucked up countries with a muslim majority, i dont consider shia muslims, at the same time ppl inside iran are starting to wake up and taking our side. why ?
> for different reasons.. the muslims are with us anyway. ahwaz and minorities are mistreated. poverty is it between 15 to 20 million while your government is spending money on outside wars. so you got 10's of millions boiling and ready to explode at any moment. and when the right time comes. we the muslims with the help of millions from inside iran will knock you out and put you to sleep forever.
> im not saying this to make you feel scared.. but trust you should. your own ppl will be the first to knock you out then we will come to support them. and hunt the big fat rats like your imams and your governments and put them in one big hole under the ground.
> so enjoy your internet and free life while you can. but we are coming one day with the help of your own ppl to hunt you like rats inside the swerege



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mussana said:


> *Khamenei’s Police Chief Commander: ‘Not following Wilayat Al-Faqih is like adopting Salafism and makes ones blood persmissible to be shed’*
> 
> 
> 
> Ie Rafidha just like the Khawarij were and are one of the most extreme Takfeeri group in the Islamic world, they always have been (for Allah’s sake, they declare the vast majority of the Prophet’s companions as apostates! Not even the Khawarij dared to say such thing).
> 
> SCREEN SHOT:
> 
> Iran’s Police Chief Commander (!) Esmaeil Ahmadi Moghaddam: “One who follows Islam without Wilayat Al-Faqih adopts Salafism and thus his blood is permissible to be spilled”



@Serpentine @haman10 

Is this true? If so not good. But as a person who favors truth and fairness there are Sunni scholars who say similiar things. Now million dollar question is how we get both sides to STOP striving for power and dominance in region using religion as tool. That has also caused sectarianism. And unfortunately many Iranians are too nationalist and boastful about having influence in Arab world. Arabs also like to boast, difference is Arabs are just loudmouths and don't put forth with their words. Which is why I'm harsher on Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> why Israel is running the bombing campaign for FSA, ISIS and AL Nusra?


During all Israeli attacks combined in past 4 years some 10 people were killed. Virtually all of them were foreign Hezb terrorists. Meanwhile 150 people are killed in Syria EACH DAY. So thats not even a drop in sea.

Remember, Israel can destroy all Syrian air force (which is dropping genocidical barrel bombs) *within hours*. Today barrel bombs:












"Ghost towns" my as.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> haha thanks for the photos... we should start a thread just about shiasim and how they worship ppl graves and take baraka from imam shit.. im not joking some shia said and did that



دخيل الله معي حكي فاضي الكم ثلاثين سنة بدكم تهزمو ايران وتحررو القدس ، اوفعل أو أخرس


----------



## haman10

Mussana said:


> *Khamenei’s Police Chief Commander: ‘Not following Wilayat Al-Faqih is like adopting Salafism and makes ones blood persmissible to be shed’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a reflection of the polarizing effect of the political battles, Iran’s police chief, Gen. Esmaeil Ahmadi Moghaddam, was quoted this week *by the official Islamic Republic News Agency* as saying it was *“permissible to spill the blood”* of anyone opposing Iran’s system called “Velayat-e-faghih (Wilayat Al-Faqih),” loosely translated as rule of the clerics.
> 
> But this time …
> 
> 
> … imagine that, a Chief Commander of a whole country, a country where Sunnis make up the LARGEST minority, in such a country the Chief Commander of the Police says that following a non-Wilayat Al-Faqih form of Islam equals the following of Salafism and following Salafism is punished with the death penanlty in Iran. Sunnis don’t even believe in the fairy-tale of ‘Wilayah/Imamah’, let alone the hocus-pocus of ‘Wilayat Al-Faqih’ (a principle even disagreed by Shia scholars!). Ironically these very Shia scholars are the ones always complaining about ‘Extremist Takfeeris who deem Shia blood halal, blah, blah, blah …’. Khamenei the supreme heretical leader of Iran is at the forefront of (faking, practicing Taqiyyah) calling Sunnis to unite with Shias, yet we see how Allah exposes them and how they sometimes (the likes of the Police Chief Commander of IRAN, one of the highest authorities) speak out what they try to hide (Taqiyyah) in their blackened heart. It is also noteworthy that the Munafiq Khamenei and the Shia clergy are the first to call every group that opposes them, especially the Salafis as ‘Takfeeris’ (i.e. those who declare other Muslims as disbelievers). As you can see, the Rafidha just like the Khawarij were and are one of the most extreme Takfeeri group in the Islamic world, they always have been (for Allah’s sake, they declare the vast majority of the Prophet’s companions as apostates! Not even the Khawarij dared to say such thing).
> 
> SCREEN SHOT:
> 
> Iran’s Police Chief Commander (!) Esmaeil Ahmadi Moghaddam: “One who follows Islam without Wilayat Al-Faqih adopts Salafism and thus his blood is permissible to be spilled”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here the result of such exaggeration with the ‘scholars':
> 
> *اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ*
> *They have set up their religious leaders and scholars as lords, instead of God. [Al-Tawba Verse No:31]*
> Chafiye (Persian style Ghutrah) by a blind-following Basiji reads: ‘As long as the Imam of the lovers (12th hidden Shia Messiah aka Dajjal) is in occultation, the obedience to Khamenei is obligatory.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here more Basijis longing for whatever Khamenei left from his impure backside (they seek Tabarruk/blessing from everything he touched, as if this Shaytan is holy or something):


troll with 60 posts , posting non-sense off-topic BS @Oscar @Emmie @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @waz @jaibi 

BTW , where is the source false-flagger ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 13 komaun

500 said:


> During all Israeli attacks combined in past 4 years some 10 people were killed. Virtually all of them were foreign Hezb terrorists. Meanwhile 150 people are killed in Syria EACH DAY. So thats not even a drop in sea.
> 
> Remember, Israel can destroy all Syrian air force (which is dropping genocidical barrel bombs) *within hours*. Today barrel bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ghost towns" my as.


can you plZ post a pic of Barrel Bomb.


----------



## waz

@Rakan.SA Your posts are beyond this topic and deeply insulting. No more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> SAA is pounding rebels in Deraa very heavily, half of Deir al Adas is liberated and fighting is going on in western parts of city. Also some other areas around Deir al Adas are liberated.


Excellent news! Dar'a is a best graveyard of Hezie and Shabiha terrorists.



13 komaun said:


> can you plZ post a pic of Barrel Bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

waz said:


> @Rakan.SA Your posts are beyond this topic and deeply insulting. No more.


my friend , he just called shia imams a.k.a prophet's sons and grandsons as rats.

he called @Serpentine , your fellow MOD , a rat 

and he called our leader a Dog . Please keep this forum clean or me and my fellow countrymen are all outta here 

@Daneshmand @rahi2357 @kollang @mohsen @Shahryar Hedayati @raptor22 

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

haman10 said:


> my friend , he just called shia imams a.k.a prophet's sons and grandsons as rats.
> 
> he called @Serpentine , your fellow MOD , a rat
> 
> and he called our leader a Dog . Please keep this forum clean or me and my fellow countrymen are all outta here
> 
> @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @kollang @mohsen @Shahryar Hedayati @raptor22
> 
> @WebMaster



Astakfirallah he said that about the Imams? I'll go back further. Those posts have been deleted by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

waz said:


> Astakfirallah he said that about the Imams? I'll go back further. Those posts have been deleted by the way.


i donno who deleted it bro but it was this :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

haman10 said:


> i donno who deleted it bro but it was this :
> 
> "haha thanks for the photos... we should start a thread just about shiasim and how they worship ppl graves and take baraka from imam shit.. im not joking some shia said and did that"
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 301
> 
> and this :



I deleted it bro.

As a matter of fact now, he is not coming back on this thread. I edited your post as well, as I didn't want to read his post again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

waz said:


> I deleted it bro.
> 
> As a matter of fact now, he is not coming back on this thread. I edited your post as well, as I didn't want to read his post again.


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian father looking for his children under the wreckage of Douma, after Asshead's shelling:
Keep on supporting the mass killing @Serpentine @Syrian Lion. Also, Rebels haven't lost any cities or towns yet.






And lol Syrian Lion, you were bashing SOHR just a while ago, and use them as your source for Jaysh al Wafaa...hahaha

More pictures of Douma (there are more than this, but they show graphic content, including martyred babies and children):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

@waz @haman10 lisiten both of you... this a defence forum. i as a muslim first and as a saudi arab second. we are in war against iran and shia. im not here to please you. millions have been killed by iran. and death will come to them soon. 
@waz astagfirullah about their imams ? when their imams say the mother of muslims sleeps around with other sahaba and the sahaba are kuffar ? are you defending those imams ? are you a kafir ? 


@Horus those ppl deleted my first thread that i told you about regarding iran and its propaganda and lies. and now they deleted some of my words against my enemy who we are fighting them now in other countries. so im notifying you. 



@WebMaster i dont know who are you. but if you run this forum i would like to tell you if you favor iranians here and shia, which both we are in war with right now, then i will consider this site an iranian site. this forum is not the UN and its not meant to bring peace. its a defence forum and i have the right to say what i want against my enemies. please let me know if this is an iranian or shia forum so i can take proper actions and leave. if not then i have the right to say what i intend to do against iran. we are simply in war. if some ppl disagree that we are in war thats their opinion. 

*and i repeat shia imams who insult the mother of the believers and sahaba and say they are all kufar non muslims and say the quran is not complete and corrupted. and imams who send their ppl to kill muslims in iraq syria lebanon and yemen are rats, dogs and kuffar. and its not a secret that they are all targets to be killed an assassinated. 
we say this on live TV so i will say it in a forum *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels are still in Dier al Adas, video proof:
Very good: Jaysh al Yarmouk hitting a rocket launcher on the outskirts of Deir al Adas town and it's destruction with a guided missile:




Also, tonnes of tanks destroyed today (literally), here is another video:
Exclusive footage | Saif al Sham Brigades - destruction of a tank with a TOW missile while it was trying to hit rebel positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

@Rakan.SA

Obviously too much Wesal TV for you, religious terror TV starts eating your brain cells away. I recommend you watch 10 hours of Khamenei to reach a balance, than u might be cured.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> @Serpentine @haman10
> 
> Is this true? If so not good. But as a person who favors truth and fairness there are Sunni scholars who say similiar things. Now million dollar question is how we get both sides to STOP striving for power and dominance in region using religion as tool. That has also caused sectarianism. And unfortunately many Iranians are too nationalist and boastful about having influence in Arab world. Arabs also like to boast, difference is Arabs are just loudmouths and don't put forth with their words. Which is why I'm harsher on Iranians.


It's not the first that he says so, and he is not the only person who says so. That's the common belief of IR government.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> Obviously too much Wesal TV for you, religious terror TV starts eating your brain cells away. I recommend you watch 10 hours of Khamenei to reach a balance, than u might be cured.


wesal and safa and and wesal haq ( persian )
i love those channels. and hamdulelah a lot are coming back to islam in iran syria and iraq even in indonisia and philipins and africa. your days are coming to an end. thats why your shia imams are going crazy and saying its haram to watch those channels and you must fast 3 days if you watch them. lol they are attacking dishes now hahaha 
do you want some videos to show you your own imams what are they saying about wesal ? and how terrified they are from wesal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rakan.SA said:


> wesal and safa and and wesal haq ( persian )
> i love those channels. and hamdulelah a lot are coming back to islam in iran syria and iraq even in indonisia and philipins and africa. your days are coming to an end. thats why your shia imams are going crazy and saying its haram to watch those channels and you must fast 3 days if you watch them. lol they are attacking dishes now hahaha
> do you want some videos to show you your own imams what are they saying about wesal ? and how terrified they are from wesal ?
> 
> View attachment 191755


Your arguments are truthful, but please stay on topic.


----------



## Rakan.SA

waz said:


> @Rakan.SA Your posts are beyond this topic and deeply insulting. No more.


beyond this topic ?! the syrians are fighting men from mars no iranians and shia fighting their at all. you are right lol


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> wesal and safa and and wesal haq ( persian )
> i love those channels. and hamdulelah a lot are coming back to islam in iran syria and iraq even in indonisia and philipins and africa. your days are coming to an end. thats why your shia imams are going crazy and saying its haram to watch those channels and you must fast 3 days if you watch them. lol they are attacking dishes now hahaha
> do you want some videos to show you your own imams what are they saying about wesal ? and how terrified they are from wesal ?
> 
> View attachment 191755



It's a channel that promotes AQAP in Yemen and ISIL in Syria/Iraq. A channel that creates suicide bombers and not much else but cretins like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Rakan.SA 

I don't know why but you're style of speech makes me laugh. Your posts are entertaining too. I like having you here. Now we need to unban the 'Persian God King' to duel it out with you. 

.....

@rmi5 

Well I'm not surprised. But to be honest I'm not going to create fake outrage over it. In ME doing that is common in all spheres of society. But other beliefs are outrageous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Rakan.SA said:


> @waz @haman10 lisiten both of you... this a defence forum. i as a muslim first and as a saudi arab second. we are in war against iran and shia. im not here to please you. millions have been killed by iran. and death will come to them soon.
> @waz astagfirullah about their imams ? when their imams say the mother of muslims sleeps around with other sahaba and the sahaba are kuffar ? are you defending those imams ? are you a kafir ?
> 
> 
> @Horus those ppl deleted my first thread that i told you about regarding iran and its propaganda and lies. and now they deleted some of my words against my enemy who we are fighting them now in other countries. so im notifying you.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster i dont know who are you. but if you run this forum i would like to tell you if you favor iranians here and shia, which both we are in war with right now, then i will consider this site an iranian site. this forum is not the UN and its not meant to bring peace. its a defence forum and i have the right to say what i want against my enemies. please let me know if this is an iranian or shia forum so i can take proper actions and leave. if not then i have the right to say what i intend to do against iran. we are simply in war. if some ppl disagree that we are in war thats their opinion.
> 
> *and i repeat shia imams who insult the mother of the believers and sahaba and say they are all kufar non muslims and say the quran is not complete and corrupted. and imams who send their ppl to kill muslims in iraq syria lebanon and yemen are rats, dogs and kuffar. and its not a secret that they are all targets to be killed an assassinated.
> we say this on live TV so i will say it in a forum *




Got banned for a lot less.....guess you should thank your Saudi lucky star..or to El Hassani wallet .Iran didn't kill or destroy as many people and town than Saudi Arabia did.....From Yemen, to Somalia all the way to Afghanistan, then down to Algeria back to New York and then again to Afghanistan, Iraq, Mali, Lybia, Bahrein, Syria, back again to Lybia, CAF, Niger, Nigeria and again Yemen.....and it is not finished....If Maliki concentrated on Saudi Arabia in lieu of his own people, he would have saved a lot of his territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> It's a channel that promotes AQAP in Yemen and ISIL in Syria/Iraq. A channel that creates suicide bombers and not much else but cretins like you.


so you are saying that a whole religion and its imams cant face one channel that is run by cretins like me ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

Rakan.SA said:


> we have you cornered already. you are trapped in 4 fucked up countries with a muslim majority



Interesting perspective. You are a glass is half-full guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> I don't know why but you're style of speech makes me laugh. Your posts are entertaining too. I like having you here. Now we need to unban the 'Persian God King' to duel it out with you.
> 
> .....
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Well I'm not surprised. But to be honest I'm not going to create fake outrage over it. In ME doing that is common in all spheres of society. But other beliefs are outrageous.


even better give me his number... il buy him a first class ticket to any place. accommodation on me as well. all i ask is to meet face to face 
you might think im kidding but i have done it in the past and will do it again. iranians are my speciality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Ceylal said:


> Got banned for a lot less.....guess you should thank your Saudi lucky star..or to El Hassani wallet .Iran didn't kill or destroy as many people and town than Saudi Arabia did.....From Yemen, to Somalia all the way to Afghanistan, then down to Algeria back to New York and then again to Afghanistan, Iraq, Mali, Lybia, Bahrein, Syria, back again to Lybia, CAF, Niger, Nigeria and again Yemen.....and it is not finished....If Maliki concentrated on Saudi Arabia in lieu of his own people, he would have saved a lot of his territory.


i dont know where you got this info from but ok whatever makes you happy.. we are here what you going to do ? nothin! all you got is internet trolling and false info and BS propaganda. enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Been doing great!  

Recently got battlefield 4 premium. 

Yeah you see how I manage , lol I'm a warrior.  

@Rakan.SA 

LOL, I don't know the person he was just member here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Nope, I'm moderate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Excellent news! Dar'a is a best graveyard of Hezie and Shabiha terrorists.


Hazie pollen must be high in area.., you are still allergic to them....
















[/QUOTE]
Are you sure that those are not made by your go boys FSA, ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> i swear to god throughout history whenever the muslims were week the rafida stick a knife in their back.
> wallah their main goal is to bring down the kaaba just like they did in the past and took the holy black stone for 20 or 30 years then we killed them and got it back.



There is no other solution than annihilating Wilayat al-Faqih kufr wherever visible and their loyal dogs. There is no room for any dialogue anymore. The fallen Syrian martyrs among many others must and will be avenged.

Another invasion on all fronts whose effects will last for another 1400 years is quickly approaching and this time I suggest that the job should be finished once and for all. Clean the filth once and for all in other words.

They have, are and will always be under our thumbs. Had it not been for Western meddling in the region they would be gone from the face of the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

Ceylal said:


> Got banned for a lot less.....guess you should thank your Saudi lucky star..or to El Hassani wallet .Iran didn't kill or destroy as many people and town than Saudi Arabia did.....From Yemen, to Somalia all the way to Afghanistan, then down to Algeria back to New York and then again to Afghanistan, Iraq, Mali, Lybia, Bahrein, Syria, back again to Lybia, CAF, Niger, Nigeria and again Yemen.....and it is not finished....If Maliki concentrated on Saudi Arabia in lieu of his own people, he would have saved a lot of his territory.


he wants me to thank your wallet so thank you brother @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*Regime’s Deadly Assault on Douma’s Civilians*

Activists: +120 civilians killed today in the Regime airstrikes & BarrelBomb attacks on Douma.
Activists report more regime bombing of Douma on Monday with “vacuum missiles”, with dozens of casualties.
Civilian casualties ebbed in Syria on Sunday, with the Local Coordinating Committees reporting “only” 34 people killed. However, reports and videos continued to testified to the Syrian regime’s deadly assault on those in Douma, northeast of Damascus.

Months of airstrikes, ground attacks, and siege have killed hundreds in the suburb. Last Thursday, 76 people were killed in and near Douma, amid more than 40 strikes.

Video of the wounded, including children, in Douma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> There is no other solution than annihilating Wilayat al-Faqih kufr wherever visible and their loyal dogs. There is no room for any dialogue anymore. The fallen Syrian martyrs among many others must and will be avenged.
> 
> Another invasion on all fronts whose effects will last for another 1400 years is quickly approaching and this time I suggest that the job should be finished once and for all.


im in.. send me to the front lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed the demonic teachings of the fake wannabe Arab Gypsy





al-Hasani said:


> Rafidi founder





al-Hasani said:


> Curse be upon his loyal dogs and successors.





al-Hasani said:


> His loyal sewer rats





al-Hasani said:


> Touching the illiterate Gypsy sewer rat and looking for "blessings".





al-Hasani said:


> Now his ibn Mut'ah successor donkey



ولعت معك

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> ولعت معك


لا تكون تحبهم بس ؟!


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Hazie pollen must be high in area.., you are still allergic to them....


Are you sure that those are not made by your go boys FSA, ?[/QUOTE]
FSA dont have helicopters to drop these things.








ebray said:


> *Regime’s Deadly Assault on Douma’s Civilians*
> 
> Activists: +120 civilians killed today in the Regime airstrikes & BarrelBomb attacks on Douma.
> Activists report more regime bombing of Douma on Monday with “vacuum missiles”, with dozens of casualties.
> Civilian casualties ebbed in Syria on Sunday, with the Local Coordinating Committees reporting “only” 34 people killed. However, reports and videos continued to testified to the Syrian regime’s deadly assault on those in Douma, northeast of Damascus.
> 
> Months of airstrikes, ground attacks, and siege have killed hundreds in the suburb. Last Thursday, 76 people were killed in and near Douma, amid more than 40 strikes.
> 
> Video of the wounded, including children, in Douma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191766
> View attachment 191767
> View attachment 191770
> View attachment 191771
> View attachment 191773


After couple months of such bombings all residents of Douba will be killed of flee and then *Syrian Lion* will say: you see? Assad bombs a ghost town!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> لا تكون تحبهم بس ؟!



بحب حماس وبكره باقي المسلمين 

هههههههاي


----------



## DizuJ

There is a daily massacre of children that takes place in the besieged eastern suburbs of Damascus. The world is watching an insane dictator murder hundreds of innocent people in complicit silence. Where is the world?













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564897645035266048
Daraa Rebels hit tank near Kafr Shams today






Image of Hazara fighter from Afghanistan fighting for regime in Daraa 






Report from battle in northern Daraa province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Are you sure that those are not made by your go boys FSA, ?


FSA dont have helicopters to drop these things.
[/QUOTE]
They have launching tubes...Both sides are using them..


----------



## al-Hasani

Don't worry. The vengeance of the Syrian, Yemeni, Iraqi, Lebanese etc. martyrs will be enough to annihilate the Wilayat al-Faqih and their loyal dogs.

Had it not been for the Daesh retards the main focus could have been to annihilate the murderous filth in Syria. Now it will be a longer and more difficult process.

Eventually the Syrians are coming for the Nusayris and the traitors that have been drinking Syrian blood for 3-4 years in a row. The martyrs sacrifices will not be wasted.

Well whenever the militarily, religiously, culturally and linguistically conquered Gypsies dare to attack even 1 cm of the Holy Land it would be my pleasure to make due process again and that of most Arabs.

All I know is that the Arab street is boiling to get their hands full of those creatures. The longer those conflicts sponsored by those demonic Vilayat al-Faqih donkeys last the more martyrs there will be and more people will be eager to take revenge. It will backfire and I am looking forward to it.

In the meantime sponsoring the oppressed Arabs, Baloch, Azeri Turks, Turkmen, Kurds of Mullahstan should be the aim.

They only understand the language of the sword. It's time to reconquer them on all fronts again. This time cleaning the filth once and for all in the process.

@Rakan.SA

Khomeini the Heretic & Enemy of Islam | SONS OF SUNNAH



ebray said:


> There is a daily massacre of children that takes place in the besieged eastern suburbs of Damascus. The world is watching an insane dictator murder hundreds of innocent people in complicit silence. Where is the world?
> View attachment 191774
> View attachment 191775
> View attachment 191776
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564897645035266048
> Daraa Rebels hit tank near Kafr Shams today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image of Hazara fighter from Afghanistan fighting for regime in Daraa
> 
> View attachment 191777
> 
> 
> Report from battle in northern Daraa province



They should kill all captured murderous Farsi, Afghan and other child-murderous dogs at first sight unless they can be used for negotiation.

They think that they can murder our brothers and sisters, thousands of children etc. and escape scot-free? They got to be kidding. This is just the beginning and we will eventually come for them and we will show the exact same mercy to them that they have shown to the children of Syria and other victims of their demonic actions. Justice will be served one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

You need to first get message out to rulers. They don't seem to take situation that seriously.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> You need to first get message out to rulers. They don't seem to take situation that seriously.



The rulers are irrelevant here. The people will eventually do what is needed. If the rulers will prevent it then they will be toppled unless the West will protect them which a lot points to.

The Arab people will deliver justice to the Wilayat al-Faqih demons and their loyal dogs and sponsored murderers. Their crimes will never be forgiven. Enough is enough.

Right now the focus is on Deash but when that battle has ended the focus will be pointed back on them and their murderers loyal dogs.

The rulers of the Arab world do indeed not act in favor of the people. If it was up to the people of the GCC there would be no Farsis. Even all the 1000's of whores would be deported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> The rulers are irrelevant here. The people will eventually do what is needed. If the rulers will prevent it then they will be toppled unless the West will protect them which a lot points to.
> 
> The Arab people will deliver justice to the Wilayat al-Faqih demons and their loyal dogs and sponsored murderers. Their crimes will never be forgiven. Enough is enough.
> 
> Right now the focus is on Deash but when that battle has ended the focus will be pointed back on them and their murderers loyal dogs.
> 
> The rulers of the Arab world do indeed not act in favor of the people. If it was up to the people of the GCC there would be no Farsis. Even all the 1000's of whores would be deported.



Well I can't deny situation is getting more tense. And families want revenege. Not sure what some Iranian allies are up to. But in Yemen where Houthis make 15% of population they are taking it over putting Hezbollah flags all over the place. Now they're talking of changing Yemeni flag. Which is really odd , and counterproductive. However, even if they do it I don't believe there would be a response.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> Well I can't deny situation is getting more tense. And families want revenege. Not sure what some Iranian allies are up to. But in Yemen where Houthis make 15% of population they are taking it over putting Hezbollah flags all over the place. Now they're talking of changing Yemeni flag. Which is really odd , and counterproductive. However, even if they do it I don't believe there would be a response.



Whatever they are doing will backfire tenfold. They should never forget who is the ant in comparison on all fronts virtually. I am not talking about the regular Farsi here but those responsible for all the crimes and the cheerleaders. Those that every day on PDF for instance disrespect all the thousands of fallen Syrian martyrs among many others.

The Houthi's make up less than 0,1% of Yemen's population. Zaydi's on the other hand make up around 33,3% of the population. 99% of them are normal ordinary Muslims and Yemenis. The personal Houthi cult much alike the Wilayat al-Faqih kufr are a different creature though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Whatever they are doing will backfire tenfold. They should never forget who is the ant in comparison on all fronts virtually. I am not talking about the regular Farsi here but those responsible for all the crimes and the cheerleaders. Those that every day on PDF for instance disrespect all the thousands of fallen Syrian martyrs among many others.
> 
> The Houthi's make up less than 0,1% of Yemen's population. Zaydi's on the other hand make up around 33,3% of the population. 99% of them are normal ordinary Muslims and Yemenis. The personal Houthi cult much alike the Wilayat al-Faqih kufr are a different creature though.



I thought Shia of Yemen are less than 20%? All I see is Yemen, Iraq and Syria falling to them. Partially because West seems to prefer them. In Yemen they're attacking suspected Sunni militants . In Iraq they're leading operation with them. And soon there will be some sort of agreement behind scenes with Israel. Because that's what power does to people. 

Arab leaders are just watching and moving on. This is necessary time for reconciliation between MB and Arab world. If we had smart people in charge. Sadly I believe that isn't the case. And we will see more aggressive unlitarel acts in Bahrain and so on. But maybe it's necessary wake up call for ordinary Arab people. To return remembering God in their daily lives and be guided by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

@al-Hasani @Falcon29 if i was iranian or shia id go kiss the saudi kings feet... saudi ppl will happily throw all their wealth and money and go fight them. im not saying that the saudi king is defending the shia. he just has other plans. he is playing it politically. a smart way without blood. iran wanted to drag us into war long time ago. but the saudi government was smart and didnt get involved and dragged in. and cuz of the saudi policies we have a stronger nation today with an army 10 times stronger than it was when the iranians wanted to fight us. we just have to wait to get our new babies F-15SA and finish the modernization program of our saudi army and national guard and we will even be stronger inshallah by 2019. while iran is bleeding economically and collapsing from the inside. and paying a high price for their involvement.



Falcon29 said:


> I thought Shia of Yemen are less than 20%? All I see is Yemen, Iraq and Syria falling to them. Partially because West seems to prefer them. In Yemen they're attacking suspected Sunni militants . In Iraq they're leading operation with them. And soon there will be some sort of agreement behind scenes with Israel. Because that's what power does to people.
> 
> Arab leaders are just watching and moving on. This is necessary time for reconciliation between MB and Arab world. If we had smart people in charge. Sadly I believe that isn't the case. And we will see more aggressive unlitarel acts in Bahrain and so on. But maybe it's necessary wake up call for ordinary Arab people. To return remembering God in their daily lives and be guided by him.


houthis were originally zadies. meaning they are more like sunna in their beliefs.
but when their father went to iran and took his sons with them thats where they turned into 12 imams or ithna ashri.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> I thought Shia of Yemen are less than 20%? All I see is Yemen, Iraq and Syria falling to them. Partially because West seems to prefer them. In Yemen they're attacking suspected Sunni militants . In Iraq they're leading operation with them. And soon there will be some sort of agreement behind scenes with Israel. Because that's what power does to people.
> 
> Arab leaders are just watching and moving on. This is necessary time for reconciliation between MB and Arab world. If we had smart people in charge. Sadly I believe that isn't the case. And we will see more aggressive unlitarel acts in Bahrain and so on. But maybe it's necessary wake up call for ordinary Arab people. To return remembering God in their daily lives and be guided by him.



Zaydis are the oldest branch of Shia Islam and the one with least nonsense. They are very close to Sunni Muslims. Especially Hanafis and Shafi'is. They are not the problem. Nor ordinary Shia's. I am and have always been speaking out against the Wilayat al-Faqih poison. A poison that is slowly trying to gain power in every corner of the world were Shias are the majority or a sustainable minority. We will not allow that to happen.

If me speaking out against the Wilayat al-Faqih poison (which numerous respected Arab Shia clerics have done who are the most respected Shia clerics in the world) makes me anti-Shia (lol) then so be it. Could not care less. I speak against pure poison and filth in this case.

I doubt that Israel is playing any role in Yemen. It's more the US who have vital interests in Yemen due to the strategic location. They are fearing that Yemen will become another Afghanistan. There is already a failed Somalia in the vicinity. They don't want another such country around.

I agree. I see reconciliation with the MB and the monarchies as a must now. Or just political unity in the Arab world. This way we can jointly confront the necessary dangers whether they are coming from the West, Israel or the Iranian Mullah's.

Of course I am just dreaming here as this will not happen before things get really dirty and the rulers wake up. We complain about the rulers often but let's not forget those that are really in power in the Muslim world. The US. They are not interested in a powerful, strong and independent Arab world. They won't even allow the GCC to merge into 1 single country. I highly doubt so for instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani @Falcon29 if i was iranian or shia id go kiss the saudi kings feet... saudi ppl will happily throw all their wealth and money and go fight them. im not saying that the saudi king is defending the shia. he just has other plans. he is playing it politically. a smart way without blood. iran wanted to drag us into war long time ago. but the saudi government was smart and didnt get involved and dragged in. and cuz of the saudi policies we have a stronger nation today with an army 10 times stronger than it was when the iranians wanted to fight us. we just have to wait to get our new babies F-15SA and finish the modernization program of our saudi army and national guard and we will even be stronger inshallah by 2019. while iran is bleeding economically and collapsing from the inside. and paying a high price for their involvement.



Personally, after what's happened in region in recent few years, it's hard for me to trust Shia anymore. That being said, I also don't trust Arab leaders. And I believe some of our people are drunk on wealth they have. I'm sorry to say , but bro you're naive thinking any regime in region truly is anti Iran or anti Israel. It's just about their benefit in whole thing. You need some faithful leader who isn't nationalist to lead Arabs. 

I don't believe Iran would try damaging Saudi Arabia's security. Because in a way Iran prefers Saudi government over broken up Saudi which will have aftermath of Sunni Islamist rise. And also West will never weaken Iran because it could again lead to rise of Sunni Islamists. Iran and it's allies are preventing Sunni Islamist rise. They are barrier in the region and that's why US is tolerating them.


----------



## Mosamania

Told you guys, you are going to look back at the King Abdullah days and weep. Hope you are liking the resurgence of the Fahsd days there.


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Told you guys, you are going to look back at the King Abdullah days and weep. Hope you are liking the resurgence of the Fahsd days there.



You should wake up Mosab and realize that we are at war with those Wilayat al-Faqih rats. That the Western governments (US in the lead) are not genuine friends and that reconciliation with the MB will bring much needed stability. A deal can be worked out with the MB that says that MB will recognize the GCC rulers and then the GCC will not work against MB elected governments or similar movements gaining power.

Why are our money going to corrupt generals in Egypt? We should support our Egyptian brothers, sisters and neighbors. Not some corrupt generals.

In fact we need to see real elections in the GCC soon too. What does it matter that we are more wealthy than most other people, live safely etc. when we should also be able to enjoy political and social rights like any other people?

There is no need for blind regime support. Would makes us no different to the Wilayat al-Faqih rats. Loyalty to the nation and people is another discussion altogether and I will never lose that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> They have launching tubes...Both sides are using them..


This is rebel launching tube:






This is Assad's barrel:





Beside 100 times smaller weight rebel bombs have tiny range (~200 m). Assad can drop his barrels wherever he likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Told you guys, you are going to look back at the King Abdullah days and weep. Hope you are liking the resurgence of the Fahsd days there.


why the hell do you keep jumping to dumb conclusions ?! 
im not saying that your opinion is right or wrong. but no one knows whats king salman policy like cuz simply we didnt see anything yet!! saud al faisal didnt even come back from his surgery so we can see whats happening regarding our foreign policy!! if you got a secret we don't know please share with us. iv been reading political analyst opinion on salman for days. even they dont know whats going to happen. 
yes a lot of ppl are assuming things from their past experience but still not even the closest to the king is saying much. 
plus whats your problem with religious driven ppl ?!


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> You should wake up Mosab and realize that we are at war with those Wilayat al-Faqih gypsies. That the Western governments (US in the lead) are not genuine friends and that reconciliation with the MB will bring much needed stability. A deal can be worked out with the MB that says that MB will recognize the GCC rulers and then the GCC will not work against MB elected governments or similar movements gaining power.
> 
> Why are our money going to corrupt generals in Egypt? We should support our Egyptian brothers, sisters and neighbors. Not some corrupt generals.
> 
> In fact we need to see real elections in the GCC soon too. What does it matter that we are more wealthy than most other people, live safely etc. when we should also be able to enjoy political and social rights like any other people?
> 
> There is no need for blind regime support. Would makes us no different to the Wilayat al-Faqih rats. Loyalty to the nation and people is another discussion altogether and I will never lose that.



We are welcoming for reconciliation. Many MB followers were wishing for good news following recent leak about Egyptian leader. So that is positive attitude beginning to be displayed by both sides. And as you said, if we continue to have this division we will be played around by US and Iran. 

I personally used to be pro-Iran somewhat. So much that I joined their forum and wanted to get to know more about them. As I checked their threads on Syria, I saw blind dehumanization of those killed and also anti-Hamas rhetoric(much of which was false misinformation). So I went to refute some of it, and went in with assumption that we are allies and other Iranian members would back me. Instead, they kept downvoting my posts. And upvoting posts of two secterian idiots known as 'EmirZaad' and 'LOR'. That kept making vile comments , and if I respond with truthful statements I would get attacked by majority of members there. 

After that I lost it, I didn't realize they were so arrogant. And besides being IP banned.  

My opinion from there on was not positive to say the least. And I tried being on good terms with them but still some were arrogant and boastful. I couldn't tolerate disrespect to people dear to me coming from them and it will never be as it was before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

The GCC should work towards Arab unity. Not being part of the problem by taking part in power-struggles in neighboring Arab countries or Arab countries in general. Unless we witness genocide like in Syria and outside involvement/meddling by eternal enemies such as the Wilayat al-Faqih rats. Whether in Yemen or Lebanon or elsewhere in the Arab world. The reason why this can even happen to begin with is due to the lack of political unity. People can do much but they cannot rule countries that are not democratic. If they want to do that it will result in a civil war like seen in Libya and Syria.

We need new visions. The MB or MB like movements (Islamist movements) are going nowhere in our lifetime. If the leaders in the GCC are so confident then they should introduce real elections. More social and political rights are closely tied to all what you want to see @Mosamania of improvements. You should be aware of this.

I am not saying to turn our back away from allies be they Western or non-Western. I am just saying that a new strategy is needed. Look what is happening around us.

From the West to the East to the North to the South.

I for once do not care about whether the GCC is living in luxury when our Arab brothers and sisters are living in such a tragedy as many are now. From Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Libya, Iraq to Yemen. Our own flesh and blood. I know that I am far from being alone.

Tonight I watched an award-winning documentary from Homs dealing with the heartbreaking survival story and fight for justice of young Syrians my age. They might as well have been from Hijaz. There was little difference in accent, appearance, behavior and all the universal sufferings that we share with all other humans. Looking at this and the lack of action by Arab governments made me really angry and it finally made me realize (I knew this all along but I somehow kept ignoring it) that the policies are totally wrong and that the leaders are part of the problem here.



Falcon29 said:


> We are welcoming for reconciliation. Many MB followers were wishing for good news following recent leak about Egyptian leader. So that is positive attitude beginning to be displayed by both sides. And as you said, if we continue to have this division we will be played around by US and Iran.
> 
> I personally used to be pro-Iran somewhat. So much that I joined their forum and wanted to get to know more about them. As I checked their threads on Syria, I saw blind dehumanization of those killed and also anti-Hamas rhetoric(much of which was false misinformation). So I went to refute some of it, and went in with assumption that we are allies and other Iranian members would back me. Instead, they kept downvoting my posts. And upvoting posts of two secterian idiots known as 'EmirZaad' and 'LOR'. That kept making vile comments , and if I respond with truthful statements I would get attacked by majority of members there.
> 
> After that I lost it, I didn't realize they were so arrogant. And besides being IP banned.
> 
> My opinion from there on was not positive to say the least. And I tried being on good terms with them but still some were arrogant and boastful. I couldn't tolerate disrespect to people dear to me coming from them and it will never be as it was before.



Secular Farsis you can somehow have an normal discussion with as an Arab and even an friendly relation (not that I would ever trust them). When it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih rats (basically all of PDF) and the nationalists its the same type of poison that you are dealing with. Keep a long distance and don't waste your energy. Nothing good will come out of it. The evidence is everywhere around you.

I openly want nothing more than misery for the Wilayat al-Faqih rats. Rest I don't care about as long as the Farsis keep their noses out of the Arab world as no Arab cares about their country otherwise let alone about their Tajik cousins in Tajikistan or Afghanistan.

Just remember/recall this advice that I have given to you should you change opinions again as we all do. You will get disappointed again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> We are welcoming for reconciliation. Many MB followers were wishing for good news following recent leak about Egyptian leader. So that is positive attitude beginning to be displayed by both sides. And as you said, if we continue to have this division we will be played around by US and Iran.
> 
> I personally used to be pro-Iran somewhat. So much that I joined their forum and wanted to get to know more about them. As I checked their threads on Syria, I saw blind dehumanization of those killed and also anti-Hamas rhetoric(much of which was false misinformation). So I went to refute some of it, and went in with assumption that we are allies and other Iranian members would back me. Instead, they kept downvoting my posts. And upvoting posts of two secterian idiots known as 'EmirZaad' and 'LOR'. That kept making vile comments , and if I respond with truthful statements I would get attacked by majority of members there.
> 
> After that I lost it, I didn't realize they were so arrogant. And besides being IP banned.
> 
> My opinion from there on was not positive to say the least. And I tried being on good terms with them but still some were arrogant and boastful. I couldn't tolerate disrespect to people dear to me coming from them and it will never be as it was before.


well if you knew what they were tought about arabs since they were young you would understand the problem. 
they have famous poems insulting arabs. even arab shia. ppl need to understand iran from the inside and put emotions aside and realise they are just using shia as cover to rule and pass their agenda. 
il send you later some nice lectures it will show you how they are what they even say about us as arabs in their books.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> well if you knew what they were tought about arabs since they were young you would understand the problem.
> they have famous poems insulting arabs. even arab shia. ppl need to understand iran from the inside and put emotions aside and realise they are just using shia as cover to rule and pass their agenda.
> il send you later some nice lectures it will show you how they are what they even say about us as arabs in their books.



Since they were conquered military, culturally, religiously and linguistically (even to some extent ethnically) by Arabs of course this huge event that have shaped them for almost 1500 years is a major component of their identity. If you were ever in doubt PDF is a field study on itself proving just that.

Let's not forget that in pre-Islamic times then they copied everything from our Semitic Assyrian cousins. Otherwise they would have been as irrelevant as their nomadic Andronovo ancestors in Kazakhstan. Google Andronovo.

Hell most of them are in fact not Iranic people at all but heavily mixed with Semites and Elamites (who had nothing to do with any Iranian peoples) hence why many are hard to tell apart especially those from Western and Southern Iran where all the relevant historical sites are located. Those in the North are mainly of Caucasian origins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> The GCC should work towards Arab unity. Not being part of the problem by taking part in power-struggles in neighboring Arab countries or Arab countries in general. Unless we witness genocide like in Syria and outside involvement/meddling by eternal enemies such as the Wilayat al-Faqih rats. Whether in Yemen or Lebanon or elsewhere in the Arab world. The reason why this can even happen to begin with is due to the lack of political unity. People can do much but they cannot rule countries that are not democratic. If they want to do that it will result in a civil war like seen in Libya and Syria.
> 
> We need new visions. The MB or MB like movements (Islamist movements) are going nowhere in our lifetime. If the leaders in the GCC are so confident then they should introduce real elections. More social and political rights are closely tied to all what you want to see @Mosamania of improvements. You should be aware of this.
> 
> I am not saying to turn our back away from allies be they Western or non-Western. I am just saying that a new strategy is needed. Look what is happening around us.
> 
> From the West to the East to the North to the South.
> 
> I for once do not care about whether the GCC is living in luxury when our Arab brothers and sisters are living in such a tragedy as many are now. From Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Libya, Iraq to Yemen. Our own flesh and blood. I know that I am far from being alone.
> 
> Tonight I watched an award-winning documentary from Homs dealing with the heartbreaking survival story and fight for justice of young Syrians my age. They might as well have been from Hijaz. There was little difference in accent, appearance, behavior and all the universal sufferings that we share with all other humans. Looking at this and the lack of action by Arab governments made me really angry and it finally made me realize (I knew this all along but I somehow kept ignoring it) that the policies are totally wrong and that the leaders are part of the problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> Secular Farsis you can somehow have an normal discussion with as an Arab and even an friendly relation (not that I would ever trust them). When it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih rats (basically all of PDF) and the nationalists its the same type of poison that you are dealing with. Keep a long distance and don't waste your energy. Nothing good will come out of it. The evidence is everywhere around you.
> 
> I openly want nothing more than destroying for the Wilayat al-Faqih rats and their supporters. Rest I don't care about as long as the Farsis keep their noses out of the Arab world as no Arab cares about their country otherwise let alone about their Tajik cousins in Tajikistan or Afghanistan.
> 
> Just remember/recall this advice that I have given to you should you change opinions again as we all do. You will get disappointed again.


@al-Hasani you have to understand that the MB is the problem not us. they did a lot of mistakes. maybe we can sit down with turkey but egypt is a done deal. sisi can go to hell. but as i mentioned many times the US wanted the MB in egypt for a reason. we will not sit down watch the world **** around with us. we can't lose egypt. 
if we lose egypt then we are next. understand that.


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> well if you knew what they were tought about arabs since they were young you would understand the problem.
> they have famous poems insulting arabs. even arab shia. ppl need to understand iran from the inside and put emotions aside and realise they are just using shia as cover to rule and pass their agenda.
> il send you later some nice lectures it will show you how they are what they even say about us as arabs in their books.



I don't need lectures or anything to know how they are. Obviously they're using Arab Shia to further their interests. And that Arab Shia play along well. It is a bad sectarian strife in region. Because Arab Shia also had difficult times with Sunni rulers. And in Arab world reaction is always emotional so one tragedy leads to another. 

So I won't believe in any armed solution unless there are stable and God fearing men. I don't want psychopaths to take matters into their hands. And killing a Muslim will always be something I can never think of doing. Even if clerics state that fighting such regime is Fard. I am genuinely afraid of fitnah. And would only support fighting a just fight with proper rules of war. Like with Israel in future. 

I would respect Iranians more if they did things out of nationalist fervor rather than Shia brotherhood approach. They have hard working people who make achievements. Problem is their visions in region are too ambitious. They like the idea of being powerful and influential state. But the obsession is when it gets dangerous. 

I believe this period is for Arabs to reflect on their selves and up their standards in all fields. And avoid emotional reaction for time being. Especially atfter how many times we've been targeted by West , it's hard for our people to withstand more strife. Always Sunni Islamists get targeted but never Shia. That tells you who they fear more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> I don't need lectures or anything to know how they are. Obviously they're using Arab Shia to further their interests. And that Arab Shia play along well. It is a bad sectarian strife in region. Because Arab Shia also had difficult times with Sunni rulers. And in Arab world reaction is always emotional so one tragedy leads to another.
> 
> So I won't believe in any armed solution unless there are stable and God fearing men. I don't want psychopaths to take matters into their hands. And killing a Muslim will always be something I can never think of doing. Even if clerics state that fighting such regime is Fard. I am genuinely afraid of fitnah. And would only support fighting a just fight with proper rules of war. Like with Israel in future.
> 
> I would respect Iranians more if they did things out of nationalist fervor rather than Shia brotherhood approach. They have hard working people who make achievements. Problem is their visions in region are too ambitious. They like the idea of being powerful and influential state. But the obsession is when it gets dangerous.
> 
> I believe this period is for Arabs to reflect on their selves and up their standards in all fields. And avoid emotional reaction for time being. Especially atfter how many times we've been targeted by West , it's hard for our people to withstand more strife. Always Sunni Islamists get targeted but never Shia. That tells you who they fear more.



I largely agree with your analysis and I have been writing the same.

Reconciliation with Shia Arabs is crucial too if not even more important.

@Rakan.SA I know that you disagree with Shia Islam (I do too) but we can still live in peace and harmony despite those few differences. So we need to change our rhetoric and focus on where it matters. Towards our real enemies. It's not the regular Shia Arab by any means but the Wilayat al-Faqih rats and the sheep that they have managed to brainwash in mainly Iraq.

Those looking for the Wilayat al-Faqih zombies are doing it out of desperation and mistrust. This must change. That's why the rhetoric must change and target 36 year old nonsense and obvious kufr such as the Wilayat al-Faqih which does not even have anything to do with traditional Shia Islam followed in the Arab world.

Please listen to this clip below brother;






No, I am against that too.

But I am telling you that we have to retaliate if they continue spreading their poison around. There is no other way. The Arab world is stronger on all fields compared to tiny Iran in comparison. They are an ant really. So sometimes you need to showcase your power to stop the bully and potentially other potential bullies from bothering you. The Arab world is too divided for now and engulfed in mutual Arab vs Arab wars as I call them. Pro-regime vs anti-regime supporters. Sunnis vs Sunnis. Shias vs Shias. Sunnis vs Shias. Of course this gives rats like them the opportunity to cause havoc. Zionists too. Everyone actually.

I agree. As hard as this sounds then maybe this is a punishment from Allah (swt) that is intended to show that we are wasting our potential and not uniting when necessary.

Of course. It's always been like that. The Shia militias are now the "good guys" and "angels" despite committing similar atrocities during the civil wars. You never hear about their crimes in the West. The Houthi's were bombing schools and killing school children. It was barely news for more than 1 day in news sites such as BBC.

It were Sunni Muslims who conquered Muslim and "Christian lands" too. Never Shias.

In comparison you have tons of anti-FSA articles for instance while they have done barely anything wrong considering the fact that their family members are carpet bombed 24/7 and they themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Nice clip, he makes good points. I honestly believe this problem is too large for everything to solve itself. And that it can get even messier. Which is something sad but something I will leave to God. 

I am frustrated when seeing Syrians getting bombed in mass. At same time also frustrated when a Syrian government member is beheaded on the street. It's sad it has reached this point where cruelty is accepted towards each other. Even after this we still have boastful sectarian people. They don't bother to think what those who died for no reason thought of this situation. 

There are too many wrongs. And I don't want to be part of this process which is a test from Allah(SWT) to guide us to right path. And this test will have much tragedy within it. But in the end all matters are in his hands and he is the just ruler we will rely on. And I hope he guides and blesses this ummah so we can restore our dignity once again and live happy knowing we remembered him and he remembered us. Maybe this time is still a distance away but I wait for it every second of my life with enthusiasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Nice clip, he makes good points. I honestly believe this problem is too large for everything to solve itself. And that it can get even messier. Which is something sad but something I will leave to God.
> 
> I am frustrated when seeing Syrians getting bombed in mass. At same time also frustrated when a Syrian government member is beheaded on the street. It's sad it has reached this point where cruelty is accepted towards each other. Even after this we still have boastful sectarian people. They don't bother to think what those who died for no reason thought of this situation.
> 
> There are too many wrongs. And I don't want to be part of this process which is a test from Allah(SWT) to guide us to right path. And this test will have much tragedy within it. But in the end all matters are in his hands and he is the just ruler we will rely on. And I hope he guides and blesses this ummah so we can restore our dignity once again and live happy knowing we remembered him and he remembered us. Maybe this time is still a distance away but I wait for it every second of my life with enthusiasm.



What is important here is that we have millions of people who know what is going on and know what should be done and what should not be done. The problem is that their voices are not powerful enough or are overshadowed by simpletons who are raising their voices just a volume higher.

My political views when it comes to the Arab world, Muslim world and world as a whole have not been static but what has always remained static for my part is my negative view of the Wilayat al-Faqigh nonsense and the Farsi Mullah's. That won't ever change nor have I yet seen convincing arguments why I should not dislike them. Especially given what has been going on in Syria for well over 3 years now.

For now we can only pray and hope that our influential leaders (especially a figure like King Salman) knows what must be done to change the situation and deal with the poison in the best possible way.

The "Arab Spring" at its core and beginning was a genuine movement/struggle of the Arab people. A struggle of hope but unfortunately in quite a few countries it ended rather badly. At least for now but this might be a process that takes years or decades as it took all other regions of the world to reach what they reached of rights etc. Most of the world is still fighting a similar fight. Although not always with weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> Hazie pollen must be high in area.., you are still allergic to them....


Are you sure that those are not made by your go boys FSA, ?[/QUOTE]
Those are the same ones in footage of them being dropped by helicopters, and the guy posing in front of them is wearing standard Shia Alawite Army camo, which most rebels have dropped and use desert camo instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shia who listen to hadith narrated by Ali's Horse.
> ...



Tell us more
please enlighten us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Tell us more
> please enlighten us


How can I enlighten someone who listens to a horse....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Dr.Thrax said:


> How can I enlighten someone who listens to a horse....


may god guide you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Dr.Thrax said:


> *I'm already guided,* .



So now you're ready for heaven?
Er*tic angels are waiting for you in heaven
Holy Dr.Thrax , Prepare yourself 


Excuses me ....but
Your overconfidence is due to your stupidity

----------------------------------------------------------------
We gave Solomon the right understanding of the matter and to each of them We gave wisdom and knowledge. And We subjected the mountains and the birds to David to celebrate God's praises with him. And it was We Who did all these things.

And there were gathered together unto Solomon his hosts of jinn and men and birds, and they were formed into separate divisions,

And Solomon was heir to David. And he said, 'O ye people, we have been taught the language of birds, and we have had all necessary things bestowed upon us. This indeed is God's manifest Grace.'

And certainly, We bestowed grace upon David from US and said, 'O ye mountains, celebrate the praises of Allah with him, and O birds, ye also.' And We made the iron soft for him,

And to Solomon We subjected the wind; its morning course was a month's journey and its evening course was a month's journey too. And We caused a fount of molten copper to flow for him. And of the jinn were some who worked under him by the command of his Lord. And We said that whoever of them turned away from Our command, We would make him taste the punishment of the burning fire.

And when We decreed his (Solomon's) death, nothing indicated to them that he was dead save a worm of the earth that ate away his staff. So when it fell down, the jinn plainly realized that if they had known the unseen, they would not have remained in a state of degrading torment.

Holy Qur'an

*I'm not going to continue this discussion

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Assad denied that Syrian government forces had been dropping barrel bombs indiscriminately on rebel-held areas, killing thousands of civilians.He dismissed the allegation as a “childish story": 
"We have bombs, missiles and bullets… There are no barrel bombs, we don’t have barrels.”

Mr Assad insisted that the Syrian army would never use them in a place where people lived.

“I know about the army. They use bullets, missiles and bombs. I haven’t heard of the army using barrels, or maybe, cooking pots.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Assad denied that Syrian government forces had been dropping barrel bombs indiscriminately on rebel-held areas, killing thousands of civilians.He dismissed the allegation as a “childish story":
> "We have bombs, missiles and bullets… There are no barrel bombs, we don’t have barrels.”
> 
> Mr Assad insisted that the Syrian army would never use them in a place where people lived.
> 
> “I know about the army. They use bullets, missiles and bombs. I haven’t heard of the army using barrels, or maybe, cooking pots.”
> View attachment 191821


 so barrel bombs are not bombs?
he didn't deny the use of barrel bombs, he said the army uses bombs... didn't name them specifically...
barrel bombs is the media name...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Told you guys, you are going to look back at the King Abdullah days and weep. Hope you are liking the resurgence of the Fahsd days there.



Start preparing by watching Wesal daily. Learn from rakan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Assad denied that Syrian government forces had been dropping barrel bombs indiscriminately on rebel-held areas, killing thousands of civilians.He dismissed the allegation as a “childish story":
> "We have bombs, missiles and bullets…* There are no barrel bombs, *we don’t have barrels.”
> 
> Mr Assad insisted that the Syrian army would never use them in a place where people lived.
> 
> “I know about the army. They use bullets, missiles and bombs. I haven’t heard of the army using barrels, or maybe,


yeah they are not named barrel bombs, they might have a different name... you and the media call them barrel bombs, I might call them bomb x15a4f85 ... but in the Syrian military it might have a different name... as he said no barrel bombs and no pot bombs and no bucket bombs, and no kettle bombs and etc... IT IS A BOMB...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

what the hell are you smoking mate? It's not about the specifics of the name. The fact that he tried to crack a joke about cooking pots and laughed after a question on barrel bombs, as his regime was committing mass killing of civilians in the Douma residential areas located just few miles to the east of his palace, shows you the type of person we're talking about.





View attachment 191827







Photos from Douma, where Assad's Army "did not use barrel bombs"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> what the hell are you smoking mate? It's not about specifics of the name. The fact that he tried to crack a joke and about cooking pots and laughed after a question on barrel bombs, as his regime was committing mass killing of civilians in the Douma residential areas located just few miles to the east of his palace, shows you the type of person we're talking about.
> View attachment 191824


Again, he answered the question literally... he doesn't care about what the names are...

plus the picture of a bomb you posted doesn't look like a barrel... this is a barrel, no?






you see how stuff can be played with names and etc... A BOMB IS A BOMB...



see if F$A terrorists cared about civilian lives, they would have stayed away from populated cities, however, they are using people death as propaganda tools, just like you do here... again Syria has every right in the world to fight terrorism... and we will continue to fight it...
so all this death cause is because of F$A... no F$A no death.. notice how wherever F$A terrorists are found, death and destruction follows... Syria without F$A terrorists is peaceful country, look at 2010 and now..
so if you really care about Syrians, then tell your beloved terrorists to not use them for propaganda tools ... leave the cities, leave the populated areas and fight in Syria's large desert away from the people... what is the reason they are fighting inside populated cities among the people? they just want to kill them to use them for propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*You can keep saying all bombs are barrel bombs
But it shows that you have little knowledge about military stuff*

so called barrel bombs:

*ZAB-500
Cluster Munitions

http://www.cat-uxo.com/communities/0/004/010/791/960/images/4586402942.swf





ZAB-100/105
 Incendiary Bomb

http://www.cat-uxo.com/communities/0/004/010/791/960/images/4615231133.swf
*

*
*

*FAB-250/500
General Purpose

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Bomb_FAB-500_M54_2008_G1.jpg





RBK-250/500
Cluster munition

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/RBK250_cassette_bomb_G1.jpg*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> Again, he answered the question literally... he doesn't care about what the names are...
> 
> plus the picture of a bomb you posted doesn't look like a barrel... this is a barrel, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see how stuff can be played with names and etc... A BOMB IS A BOMB...
> 
> 
> 
> see if F$A terrorists cared about civilian lives, they would have stayed away from populated cities, however, they are using people death as propaganda tools, just like you do here... again Syria has every right in the world to fight terrorism... and we will continue to fight it...
> so all this death cause is because of F$A... no F$A no death.. notice how wherever F$A terrorists are found, death and destruction follows... Syria without F$A terrorists is peaceful country, look at 2010 and now..
> so if you really care about Syrians, then tell your beloved terrorists to not use them for propaganda tools ... leave the cities, leave the populated areas and fight in Syria's large desert away from the people... what is the reason they are fighting inside populated cities among the people? they just want to kill them to use them for propaganda...


Go ahead and keep trolling or even make a joke out of what's happening to your innocent countrymen. But the same thing could happen to your Damascene relatives living in their upscale Damascus neighborhoods and then, you will definitely taste your own medicine. What goes around will come around.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Go ahead and keep trolling or even make a joke out of what's happening to your innocent countrymen. But the same thing could happen to your Damascene relatives living in their upscale Damascus neighborhoods and then, you will definitely taste your own medicine. What goes around will come around.


where did I make a joke? or is everything a joke to you? I was just showing you the names could be played with.. the media and terrorists propaganda call it barrel bombs, which is not an official name for any bomb... A bomb is a bomb, it doesn't matter what color, shape or size it is, it is a bomb... and you're here making a big deal about the name and saying Alasad denied using bombs, he didn't deny it, he said the military uses bullets, missiles, and BOMBS... you can call it barrel bomb or as I call it z5v185d1 bomb.. it doesn't matter ...  A BOMB IS A BOMB...

what is happening to Syrians is all because of F$A terrorists and their masters in the west, they armed them, and trained them to kill Syrians and destroy Syria... there was no destruction and bloodshed before, it wasn't until F$A terrorists started... and I come from a simple family, and I don't live in rich upscale area, some of my relatives lost their homes in 2004 because they lived in illegal housing areas, however, they were compensated, now that's a different topic... 

and as you said it, what goes around will come around, and now we see I$I$ biting the hand of its masters in the west and etc... sadly only innocent people are dying... all thanks to the west and their puppets arming and funding terrorism...



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *You can keep saying all bombs are barrel bombs
> But it shows that you have little knowledge about military stuff*
> 
> so called barrel bombs:
> 
> *ZAB-500
> Cluster Munitions
> 
> http://www.cat-uxo.com/communities/0/004/010/791/960/images/4586402942.swf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAB-100/105
> Incendiary Bomb
> 
> http://www.cat-uxo.com/communities/0/004/010/791/960/images/4615231133.swf
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *FAB-250/500
> General Purpose
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Bomb_FAB-500_M54_2008_G1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBK-250/500
> Cluster munition
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/RBK250_cassette_bomb_G1.jpg*


thanks for the post... it shows that how the media just uses names in order to serve its propaganda... a bomb is a bomb.. and ebray here cherry picked a line from Alasad interview to use for his own agenda... which is very silly... Alasad didn't deny using bombs, he just didn't name them...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565064962960158720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565030005512880128

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565064962960158720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565030005512880128


 they fall in your category, using propaganda... Alasad never denied using bombs, and barrel bomb is something that doesn't exist in Syria's military books... it is called a bomb... I suggest naming it after you, because your brain is already exploded...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Remember, Israel can destroy all Syrian air force (which is dropping genocidical barrel bombs) *within hours*. Today barrel bombs:.


does Israel ordinate its airstrikes on Asad regime directly with ISIS or via FSA?
is use of barrel bombs in Syria as bad as the white phosphorus used by IAF on Lebanon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> does Israel ordinate its airstrikes on Asad regime directly with ISIS or via FSA?


Israel strikes only* illegal* weapon shipments to Hezbollah. If u think that death of 10 Hezie terrorists somehow influenced a war with 200,000+ killed. What can I say.



> is use of barrel bombs in Syria as bad as the white phosphorus used by IAF on Lebanon?


IAF did not use any phosphorus. Assad's barrel bombs killed tens of thousands of civilians.

Assad's air force did use phosphorus however:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> t naming it after you, because your brain is already exploded...


How bout we name it jug bombs cuz it is large and shapely like your manboobz..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

500 said:


> IAF did not use any phosphorus.



Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes | Human Rights Watch
Israel using flechette shells in Gaza | World news | The Guardian
Israel’s Illegal Use of White Phosphorus During ‘Operation Cast Lead’ | Foreign Policy Journal
Israel used white phosphorus in Gaza civilian areas | Amnesty International
Israel White Phosphorus
www.aljazeera.com/news/.../07/200973020830886898.html

israel phosphorus bombs - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Israel strikes only* illegal* weapon shipments to Hezbollah. If u think that death of 10 Hezie terrorists somehow influenced a war with 200,000+ killed. What can I say.


No No you missed the point here. I was talking about the victims of white phosphorus dropped by IAF jets, I thought they had same rights like the victims of these Syrian barrel bombing.

by the way you dodged my question.are the airstrikes coordinated?


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *like it or not
> accept it or not
> we shias dont use taghiye in iran anymore*
> fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

The Return to Homs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The fallen martyrs will be revenged tenfold and the city of Khalid ibn al-Walid (ra) the Sword of Allah (swt) will rise up again as in previous times. This time with revenge on the eyes.

















Continuous massacre of the civilian population in the heroic Ghouta neighborhood of Damascus. Many children among the victims of vicious barrel bombings etc.






Targetting Child-murderer genocidal maniacs and sewer rats;






Vicious barrel bombings in Aleppo. A daily occurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Keep on supporting the mass killing @Serpentine @Syrian Lion. Also, Rebels haven't lost any cities or towns yet.



Where were you when Aloush was raining Damascus with tens of rockets daily, killing lots of civilians?
Don't pretend that you give a crap about civilians. For you, as long as they live in gov held areas, they are 'shabiha assad mercenaries'.


500 said:


> Excellent news! Dar'a is a best graveyard of Hezie and Shabiha terrorists.


It seems you are still angry at those 2 IDF corpses Hezbollah gave you, which honestly was not enough. More in the future.

This map is based on reports by both pro-SAA and pro-rebel sources. Deir al Adas is fully in SAA hand and Kafr Shams, Hamrit and Sultaneh are the next targets. This is only the beginning of the major operation by SAA/Hezbollah in southern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DizuJ

Syria Idlib Leaked video (found after cargo plane crash) shows airbase-commander- blow up village buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It seems you are still angry at those 2 IDF corpses Hezbollah gave you, which honestly was not enough. More in the future.
> 
> This map is based on reports by both pro-SAA and pro-rebel sources. Deir al Adas is fully in SAA hand and Kafr Shams, Hamrit and Sultaneh are the next targets. This is only the beginning of the major operation by SAA/Hezbollah in southern front.


I am glad that mullahs are doing same old mistakes and dont learn. 

It began in 2011, when demonstrations started and they could tell the cucumber face Assad to go away. But instead they told him to slaughter protestors like they did with Musawi. They just forgot that Syria is not Iran, it has huge Sunni majority. As result protestors took arms. Then again mullahs told Assad to barrel bomb and gas protestors. As result Syria is destroyed, tens of thousands of Alawis are dead. Mullahs need to pay billions and send thousands of mercenaries just to keep failed Assad regime afloat. 

Now they send Hezie mercenaries and Alawi Shabihas into Daraa, poor useless province with crazy angry Bedouins. What they try to achieve there, I really dont know. But I hope they will continue their offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Daraa rebels claims repelled Hezballs from Deir al-Adas






Daraa rebels hit tank with HJ-8 ATGM near Kafr Shams





Quds terrorist claimed to be in Daraa ahead of a joint operation w/ mullah paid rats 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565206996459081728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565111240758800385
The fall of Qarfa/Namer will force the Regime to start a new long battle to reopen the Rd to Daraa City.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Rakan.SA said:


> @waz @haman10 lisiten both of you... this a defence forum. i as a muslim first and as a saudi arab second. we are in war against iran and shia. im not here to please you. millions have been killed by iran. and death will come to them soon.
> @waz astagfirullah about their imams ? when their imams say the mother of muslims sleeps around with other sahaba and the sahaba are kuffar ? are you defending those imams ? are you a kafir ?



You mean read...

But anyway, yes this is a defence forum but it's also an environment that tries its upmost to nurture civil discourse. If you are at "war" with Iran and Shia, then I suggest you take it to the battlefield. No one has issues with differences of opinion, but you should conduct yourself within the rules. 

As for the Imams comment, so Imam Jafar as-Sadiq was hurling abuse at Ayesha(ra), that's the Imams I was referring to and they have never said such a thing. The Sahabah are our masters. 

The very fact that you inferred that I may be kaffir, without knowing what I believed in just tells me you are beyond reproach and incredibly aggressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> Daraa rebels claims repelled Hezballs from Deir al-Adas


No loyalists took Deir al Adas. There is a confirmation video but with graphic content.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

The thread has been locked and we (moderators) will be discussing its future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

FSA fighters try to hold back hezballs forces at At Tayhah, west of Kafr Shams, Darra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

This is not a civil war, this is a war against international terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Syrian Lion said:


> This is not a civil war, this is a war against international terrorism...


Not international but "State Terrorism"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

What happened to the old thread


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Brzezinski: Assad has more support than any group opposing him.*

Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org



Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Not international but "State Terrorism"


yes! against the western and their puppets state terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tacticool

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What happened to the old thread


Some people can't stay on topic. So it got locked by mods.



Syrian Lion said:


> yes! against the western and their puppets state terrorism...


Yes puppets like Russia, Iran........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

This thread here contains multiple videos, articles and reports from F$A terrorists own media, must take a look at, it shows who are those F$A terrorists working for ...

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565490982146555905
Notorious Iranian General Qassem Soleimani lead Hezballa assault in northern Daraa province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

@al-Hasani I find it very odd and funny how the media isn't even mentioning the fact that thousands of foreign Hezbolats backed by sectarian mullah-paid mercenaries are invading towns in Daraa province which is by and large Sunni. They will only raise the alarm if the opposite side was to reciprocate the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565490982146555905
> Notorious Iranian General Qassem Soleimani lead Hezballa assault in northern Daraa province
> View attachment 192169


Markito and archcivilians, the 2 famous BSers on Twitter. They must indeed telling the truth, they have never lied before.

It's actually 1,000,000 Hezbollah fighting in Deraa, they underestimated them.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of the war booties SAA captured from "rebels", gifted to them by uncle sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Markito and archcivilians, the 2 famous BSers on Twitter. They must indeed telling the truth, they have never lied before.
> 
> It's actually 1,000,000 Hezbollah fighting in Deraa, they underestimated them.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------



It is SOHR estimate. not Markito's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> It is SOHR estimate. not Markito's
> View attachment 192184


Oh, SOHR, it also never lies. Actually none of rebel sources lie, only what gov sources say is a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> It is SOHR estimate. not Markito's
> View attachment 192184


So the picture you posted, you know what it says? 
Syrian army is advancing in couple fronts... That's what basically your picture says....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

I assure you that Darra will be their graveyard, their tanks will be their coffins


Syrian Lion said:


> So the picture you posted, you know what it says?
> Syrian army is advancing in couple fronts... That's what basically your picture says....





Serpentine said:


> Oh, SOHR, it also never lies. Actually none of rebel sources lie, only what gov sources say is a lie.


actually, SOHR estimates a total of 5,000 Hezbollas in Syria.
.
Hezbollah in Syria fighting near Israeli lines: monitor | Daily Mail Online

For the first time, Syrian state television acknowledged that President Bashar al-Assad's army is being backed by Hezbollah and Iranian officers in its fight against a nearly four-year rebellion.
"The operation launched by the Syrian army is being fought in cooperation with... Hezbollah and Iran," a Syrian army officer told state television.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> I assure you that Darra will be their graveyard, their tanks will be their coffins
> 
> 
> 
> actually, SOHR estimates a total of 5,000 Hezbollas in Syria.
> .
> Hezbollah in Syria fighting near Israeli lines: monitor | Daily Mail Online
> 
> For the first time, Syrian state television acknowledged that President Bashar al-Assad's army is being backed by Hezbollah and Iranian officers in its fight against a nearly four-year rebellion.
> "The operation launched by the Syrian army is being fought in cooperation with... Hezbollah and Iran," a Syrian army officer told state television.


SAA do not fear death, we fight for our country and we will die for our country! 
Hezbollah fighters know they are going to be martyrs for the just cause of keeping our countries independent and sovereign and never a western puppet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

Syrian Lion said:


> SAA do not fear death, we fight for our country and we will die for our country!
> Hezbollah fighters know they are going to be martyrs for the just cause of keeping our countries independent and sovereign and never a western puppet!


But Lebanon is getting armed by US weapons. Then it just means Hezbollah is not going to fight Israel right. After all the Lebanese army is Shite dominated.


----------



## Syrian Lion

TheRafael00000 said:


> But Lebanon is getting armed by US weapons. Then it just means Hezbollah is not going to fight Israel right. After all the Lebanese army is Shite dominated.


Hezbollah is not being armed by the US, and hezbollah is shia it doesn't mean lebanese army is also shia, lebanese army separate entity from hezbollah, lebanese army can't fight Israel, hezbollah can... There is a big difference, hezbollah is fighting to make sure Lebanon is not a western puppet, and this is tough fight since you have parties in Lebanon working for Israel and the west... 
Plus the arms Lebanon got from US are not that much..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What happened to the old thread



Rakan SA happened to that thread



Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Yes puppets like Russia, Iran........



Russia is a super power.  Name one GCC country that can make fighter jets, air defence and nuclear weapons.

"Army of Islam" isn't look too good right about now, suffering heavy losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565490982146555905
> Notorious Iranian General Qassem Soleimani lead Hezballa assault in northern Daraa province
> View attachment 192169



I doubt this man is actually leading battles on the ground. Is he a field commander? I believe his presence and appearances all over the region are largely symbolic. And definitely other unknown people are taking charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Thread will be reopened soon and those who violate the rules will be thread/section banned immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

The thread is now open as our brother WebMaster has said. We will now watch this thread even more closely. 

If you bring up sectarian nonsense, abuse members for no reason, question our actions when you are clearly in the wrong, you will banned from the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DizuJ

@Dr.Thrax @500 

*Rebels Claim Re-Capture of Territory South of Damascus — Regime Counter-Offensive Repelled?*

Rebels claim that they have pushed back the regime’s counter-offensive south of Damascus — the Free Syrian Army said that Deir Addas has been recaptured after Assad’s forces, including Hezbollah and Iranian fighters, briefly occupied the town.
The FSA said it destroyed four tanks in counter-assault at al-Habbariyyah, trapped Hezbollah and Iranian fighters and attacked them from all sides of the times and inflicting heavy casualties: “Their dead bodies filled the streets.” It also claims it took the hill of Tal Fatmah “after fierce clashes”.

Free Syrian Army members inside Deir Addas:

Hezballs used many motor-bikes for their assault on Deir al-Adas- now booty







From battlefield at Deir al-Adas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yeah ever since that thread closed down, SAA and co made gains, but as ebray said, Rebels have retaken Deir al Adas. More towns worked on to be taken.

Iran's assault on Dara'a is failing, most of the territory regime gained is almost already lost, and many of their forces are killed/captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565642529773998081

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

No Deir Adas is not retaken. Here the current map:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> No Deir Adas is not retaken. Here the current map:
> 
> View attachment 192307


I believe that map is from yesterday. These gains were made very recently.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BREAKING: According to many statements, Jabhat Al-Nusra's leader is to break ties with Al Qaeda and merge with other groups. Hopefully this means they stop harassing other rebels, and the rebels will be more unified. And they stop killing some civilians. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What happened to the old thread


died of old age ....And the anti Assad counted and recounted the same destroyed tanks over and over...And Assad came up with something very cheap dealing with the stone age wahabi that are attaking him, with century old method, dropping barrels on them instead full with boiling oil like middle ages, this one are full with TNT...just like using the old DDT against flees , lice and ticks...And the king died of stress that Assad survived him and his kingdom...what better than doing away with the old and starting with the new..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> died of old age ....And the anti Assad counted and recounted the same destroyed tanks over and over...And Assad came up with something very cheap dealing with the stone age wahabi that are attaking him, with century old method, dropping barrels on them instead full with boiling oil like middle ages, this one are full with TNT...just like using the old DDT against flees , lice and ticks...And the king died of stress that Assad survived him and his kingdom...what better than doing away with the old and starting with the new..
> View attachment 192358


How about you go kill yourself. Do you worship Abdelaziz Bouteflika too?
And please, show me the video where McCain says that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> How about you go kill yourself. Do you worship Abdelaziz Bouteflika too?
> And please, show me the video where McCain says that?


I am waiting for my belt..It is being made in Saudi Arabia...They said it is quick and painless like the sward they decapitated with that poor lady...
I don't worship Bouteflika or any for that matter, or Assad, that what you are alluring too. But Syria has been attacked by foreign forces, and as Algerian we lived through exactly what Syrians are going through today, if not worse considering the embargo that was imposed on us. The same actors that are behind the physical destruction of Syria and ther historical culture erasure, were behind our planned demise , 20 years ago.
I know we differ in opinions here, but Syria and Syrians in particular are kin to us, same blood is running thru our veins. Your suffering is ours too. I root for the Syrians that stayed loyal to their land and band with the Syrian government to save the Syrian entity, her culture and her territory. I know you don't see eye to eye with Syrian Lion. I am a lot more with him than with you, although I read your posts and your comments in order to have a picture from both sides of the coin and make my own opinion...I found most of your comment out touch of reality, but I have commented on them , since most of the PDF that gravitate around your comments and replies are composted of people that I "forum" despised the most, since they originate from the countries that behind the Syrian tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anilindia

Resurgent shia....Iran, Iraq, Syria, yemen...next behrain, azerbaijen...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

anilindia said:


> Resurgent shia....Iran, Iraq, Syria, yemen...next behrain, azerbaijen...


Syria and Yemen are Sunni majority countries, Shia have no business in them, but obviously Iran is Imperialistic. It would be fine if they were spreading true Islam and not killing people, but spreading Shiism and killing people is exactly what they did.
Also, Azerbaijani Shia aren't really Shia. They are almost non-religious, a poll found that only 20% of Azerbaijanis said religion is a daily part of their lives.



Ceylal said:


> I am waiting for my belt..It is being made in Saudi Arabia...They said it is quick and painless like the sward they decapitated with that poor lady...
> I don't worship Bouteflika or any for that matter, or Assad, that what you are alluring too. But Syria has been attacked by foreign forces, and as Algerian we lived through exactly what Syrians are going through today, if not worse considering the embargo that was imposed on us. The same actors that are behind the physical destruction of Syria and ther historical culture erasure, were behind our planned demise , 20 years ago.
> I know we differ in opinions here, but Syria and Syrians in particular are kin to us, same blood is running thru our veins. Your suffering is ours too. I root for the Syrians that stayed loyal to their land and band with the Syrian government to save the Syrian entity, her culture and her territory. I know you don't see eye to eye with Syrian Lion. I am a lot more with him than with you, although I read your posts and your comments in order to have a picture from both sides of the coin and make my own opinion...I found most of your comment out touch of reality, but I have commented on them , since most of the PDF that gravitate around your comments and replies are composted of people that I "forum" despised the most, since they originate from the countries that behind the Syrian tragedy.


So your retarded conspiracy ideas justify Assad and the Algerian dictatorship killing people for the sake of...what exactly? Dictators themselves?
No thanks.

Islamic Front video on ISIS, and why what they're doing is wrong (didn't watch the whole thing, doing studies):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565776556006862848
Snow blankets parts of Israel, Syria and the Middle East - Telegraph

Syria Image of northern Daraa province this morning- deep winter. 





Wonderful news & Divine Intervention that will make it difficult for SyAF to conduct airstrikes. This snow will bring the Regime's Daraa offensive to a grinding halt. It'll also give the FSA a bit more time to reinforce towns and villages in Northern Daraa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

@Ceylal click on #Douma_Exterminated and see if those people are stone age wahabis like you think they are, and deserved to be exterminated with barrel bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

An old lady, God Bless her heart, teaches the terrorists a lesson and tells them your "revolution" is damned, enough, go back and submit to God, go back to God's teachings...








ebray said:


> @Ceylal click on #Douma_Exterminated and see if those people are stone age wahabis like you think they are, who deserved to be exterminated with barrel bombs.


ah, go back to main cause, those F$A terrorists killed them, they hide among people like cowards, if they really cared about people's lives they would have stayed away from cities, instead they use people death for their propaganda... launching missiles daily on Damascus will cause retaliation, those terrorists are cowards the kill civilians and yet, can't even take the blame... again if they really cared about saving Syrian lives, they would have stayed away from the people... but they want to kill them to use them for propaganda....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F117

Drone used as artillery spotter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> So your retarded conspiracy ideas justify Assad and the Algerian dictatorship killing people for the sake of...what exactly? Dictators themselves?
> No thanks.


I think you are ill informed about what is going in Syria. By the way, I doubt that you are a Syrian like you claim to be. Syria and Algeria have a regime that fit the bill, like ant other state in the area. There is not a thing called a "democracy" each state in this world has a system of governance that is proper to their people. So if you think that the FSA is going to implement democracy or a systeme of governance similar or close to the one of the US, you are sadly mistaken, especially knowing their mentors.
Algerian government did not kill people, it is the Islamists, like the one you support in Syria, that are behind the killing. the accusation of the Algerian armed forces being behind it, has been debunked by several times by European courts. And if they did, the greater majority of Algerians wished that the army and the militia, finished their job by burying the 3 millions or so that are still living among us.
You are going to wake up, if you are a true Syrian, one of this day and remember this few lines that I wrote in this thread.



ebray said:


> @Ceylal click on #Douma_Exterminated and see if those people are stone age wahabis like you think they are, and deserved to be exterminated with barrel bombs.


I do think that the SAA find the right weapon to do away of the bad grass. It is cheap, basic weapon reminder of the crusades, and very effective...More power the SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> An old lady, God Bless her heart, teaches the terrorists a lesson and tells them your "revolution" is damned, enough, go back and submit to God, go back to God's teachings...



She said daesh and the regime are the same.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

if assad was truly loved by his people, he would not need to bring in afghans, iranians, hezbollah etcetc to fight for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al-Kurdi said:


> if assad was truly loved by his people, he would not need to bring in afghans, iranians, hezbollah etcetc to fight for him.


You talk like they are in thousands? Anyway if Alasad was hated by the people he wouldn't last in the office for more than a minute... Something you terrorists lovers keep ignoring... If the Syrian people wanted him out he would have been gone long time ago... 

You talk like f$a terrorists are not foreigners... 90% of them are not Syrians... 

Anyways Syria is for Syrians only, and we have spoken already, Alasad will lead us in this war against terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> You talk like they are in thousands? Anyway if Alasad was hated by the people he wouldn't last in the office for more than a minute... Something you terrorists lovers keep ignoring... If the Syrian people wanted him out he would have been gone long time ago...
> 
> You talk like f$a terrorists are not foreigners... 90% of them are not Syrians...
> 
> Anyways Syria is for Syrians only, and we have spoken already, Alasad will lead us in this war against terrorism...




They ARE in the thousands. Basically the FSA is the only true remaining Syria force left in the war. All others are foreigners. Why are you supporting foreigners against your own countrymen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> They ARE in the thousands. Basically the FSA is the only true remaining Syria force left in the war. All others are foreigners. Why are you supporting foreigners against your own countrymen ?



Majority of SAA and NDF are Syrians. No bullshit please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

A fighter loyal to Syria's President Bashar Al-Assad hangs his picture as fellow fighters rest by a Syrian national flag after gaining control of the area in Deir al-Adas, a town south of Damascus, Daraa countryside February 10, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> They ARE in the thousands. Basically the FSA is the only true remaining Syria force left in the war. All others are foreigners. Why are you supporting foreigners against your own countrymen ?


The f$a are foreigners look at them, who asks an enemy to invade their country?? 
Syrian rebels call on Israel to bomb Hezbollah-Iran-Syria positions - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post

They are not my countrymen, they gave up their homeland and country and they are fighting for the west, if they were Syrians they would not destroyed the country, and used people for shields, if they were real about taking care of syrian lives they would have stayed away from cities and made sure people are safe, instead f$a terrorists are fighting for the west and Israel... Look at them begging nato and Israel to invade Syria... They are traitors....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> The f$a are foreigners look at them, who asks an enemy to invade their country??
> Syrian rebels call on Israel to bomb Hezbollah-Iran-Syria positions - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post
> 
> They are not my countrymen, they gave up their homeland and country and they are fighting for the west, if they were Syrians they would not destroyed the country, and used people for shields, if they were real about taking care of syrian lives they would have stayed away from cities and made sure people are safe, instead f$a terrorists are fighting for the west and Israel... Look at them begging nato and Israel to invade Syria... They are traitors....




So your regime is shooting civilians point blank and you blame FSA as "You made me do this, why are you making me kill all these innocent people, you made me do this". Look at yourself in the mirror, the regime you are supporting which would not have been able to stand not for foreign fighters practically invading Syria to put your Assad in power. 

Tens of thousands of foreigners are employed by your regime to kill your countrymen. Tell me how does that make you feel about yourself? Maybe your family has a strong Assad support but you can think on your own. Lebanese, afghan, Iraqi, Yemeni, Iranian, Pakistanis all dumped in your country to kill your country men. You don't even run your own army anymore. Your own army is run by foreigners. 

You say you will depose Assad after you take care of the revolution that aims to depose him. Can you even hear yourself man?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> So your regime is shooting civilians point blank and you blame FSA as "You made me do this, why are you making me kill all these innocent people, you made me do this". Look at yourself in the mirror, the regime you are supporting which would not have been able to stand not for foreign fighters practically invading Syria to put your Assad in power.
> 
> Tens of thousands of foreigners are employed by your regime to kill your countrymen. Tell me how does that make you feel about yourself? Maybe your family has a strong Assad support but you can think on your own. Lebanese, afghan, Iraqi, Yemeni, Iranian, Pakistanis all dumped in your country to kill your country men. You don't even run your own army anymore. Your own army is run by foreigners.
> 
> You say you will depose Assad after you take care of the revolution that aims to depose him. Can you even hear yourself man?


Again f$a terrorists leaders are Saudis, Jordanian, chichen and other terrorists from the world, over 90 nationalities are fighting for f$a terrorists, and only idiots deny that.... 

SAA and ndf are completely Syrians, pure Syrians who fighting for their country, unlike f$a terrorists fighting for Israel, and heck ask the enemy to invade it they are not Syrians... 

Let's go with your logic, Alasad is killing people, then we know that, so why stay among people to get killed? Why give him an excuse?? See that's the problem you people refuse to acknowledge, Alasad would have no excuse to bomb towns if there wasn't f$a terrorists present... If you claim f$a terrorists fighting for Syria, then they must preserve it, not destroy it... 
I just gave you link of f$a terrorists asking Israel to bomb Syria.. And you are here telling me they are Syrians... Jokes on you... 

My revolution is to keep Syria sovereign independent nation, not like yours a western puppet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mosamania said:


> They ARE in the thousands. Basically the FSA is the only true remaining Syria force left in the war. All others are foreigners. Why are you supporting foreigners against your own countrymen ?


Lots of Islamic Front and Levant Front are Syrians, SAA forcefully recruits people through a draft, and Alawites still volunteer for the NDF.

Regime fighters dead in the battles, keep in mind these are from regime sources:








If the regime reports 8 are dead, that means the number of dead is actually 80. All of these were NDF/SAA fighters from Tartus I believe, Hezbollah's forces would get different posters, haven't found any of those. Source is @archicivilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Lots of Islamic Front and Levant Front are Syrians, SAA forcefully recruits people through a draft, and Alawites still volunteer for the NDF.
> 
> Regime fighters dead in the battles, keep in mind these are from regime sources:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the regime reports 8 are dead, that means the number of dead is actually 80. All of these were NDF/SAA fighters from Tartus I believe, Hezbollah's forces would get different posters, haven't found any of those. Source is @archicivilians.


We Syrian will die for our country, to keep independent and sovereign.. we will fight and martyrdom is our honor, we will sacrifice our blood for Syria, this is SAA and NDF creed.. Hezbollah will fight the zionists plans, and will make sure the west and Israel can't control and install their puppet government.. 
while F$A fight and die for $$ and Israel.. go beg Israel to help your traitors... the already did anyways... they call it "Syrian revolution" but want the west and Israel to intervene.. how is that a Syrian revolution?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> We Syrian will die for our country, to keep independent and sovereign.. we will fight and martyrdom is our honor, we will sacrifice our blood for Syria, this is SAA and NDF creed.. Hezbollah will fight the zionists plans, and will make sure the west and Israel can't control and install their puppet government..
> while F$A fight and die for $$ and Israel.. go beg Israel to help your traitors... the already did anyways... they call it "Syrian revolution" but want the west and Israel to intervene.. how is that a Syrian revolution?


Israel is the reason for everything. When Syrians die because of Assad's barrel bombs do they blame Israel? No, they blame Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Israel is the reason for everything. When Syrians die because of Assad's barrel bombs do they blame Israel? No, they blame Assad.


F$A is working for Israel , and they have already admitted that..

and those who die in this war is all because of F$A terrorists... read my previous posts, and you will see that if F$A terrorists cared about saving lives, they would have stayed away from cities... why are they fighting in populated areas and cities? to destroy the country of course and use people as human shield and when people die they can use it as propaganda just like you're doing right now... no F$A terrorists = no bloodshed.. simple as that.. you yourself support bloodshed and war... that's how sick you traitors are.. asking Israel for help... this is new low life level done by F$A terrorists , new record for being that low and without honor and dignity.....

again if you claim this is "Syrian Revolution" then let Syrians alone fight, don't bring me people from chechen and from wahabistan...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Glory Brigade: Swords of Al Sham Brigades: Hits achieved on a tank belonging to Party of Satan on the front of Deir Maker.




Glory Brigade: Swords of Al Sham Brigades | The losses of the Hezbollah Militia and its bodies and the spread of the winning heroes after defeating the Safavids




Glory Brigade: Swords of Al Sham Brigades: The counterattack on Assad's Militias on the outskirts of Fatima hill.







Syrian Lion said:


> F$A is working for Israel , and they have already admitted that..
> 
> and those who die in this war is all because of F$A terrorists... read my previous posts, and you will see that if F$A terrorists cared about saving lives, they would have stayed away from cities... why are they fighting in populated areas and cities? to destroy the country of course and use people as human shield and when people die they can use it as propaganda just like you're doing right now... no F$A terrorists = no bloodshed.. simple as that.. you yourself support bloodshed and war... that's how sick you traitors are.. asking Israel for help... this is new low life level done by F$A terrorists , new record for being that low and without honor and dignity.....
> 
> again if you claim this is "Syrian Revolution" then let Syrians alone fight, don't bring me people from chechen and from wahabistan...


Yeah, show us the video where they admitted that.
Oh, so the FSA are the reason that Syrians die? Didn't know they had an air force.
They won't stay out of the cities because Assad's forces are in them and killing civilians, idiot. Also, the human shields argument is the same one that Israelis use...no wonder you're so obsessed with them, you're following their footsteps.
This is a Syrian Revolution. We won't let more Syrians die for the sake of keeping the Revolution purely Syrian. Asshead gets plenty of help from Iran, Lebanon, Iraq, Russia, China, Yemen, and Afghani Shiites, but you seem to ignore that. All. The. Time.

It reads: "Douma, Kobane is with you till death."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, show us the video where they admitted that.
> Oh, so the FSA are the reason that Syrians die? Didn't know they had an air force.
> They won't stay out of the cities because Assad's forces are in them and killing civilians, idiot. Also, the human shields argument is the same one that Israelis use...no wonder you're so obsessed with them, you're following their footsteps.
> This is a Syrian Revolution. We won't let more Syrians die for the sake of keeping the Revolution purely Syrian. Asshead gets plenty of help from Iran, Lebanon, Iraq, Russia, China, Yemen, and Afghani Shiites, but you seem to ignore that. All. The. Time.



the videos and articles are in this thread here... enjoy
How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

like I said, Alasad would have no excuse to bomb if there wasn't F$A terrorists... and if Alasad was killing civilians on purpose do you think Syrians would support him to this day??
at least some Americans admit it(Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org and you sitting here playing the victim card... traitors like you claim that F$A are defending Syrians, can you tell me how? by causing their death and destroying them?

yeah keep telling that this is "Syrian" revolution, it is so Syrian that the west is training you terrorists and arming you... at least Alasad didn't claim a Syrian revolution...

again Hezbollah was the last group to get involved, after terrorists from over 90 countries came to Syria to join F$A terrorists.... the F$A is composed of every nationality but Syrians... SAA and NDF are pure Syrians..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Speaking of Douma, more than 150 people have died due to Asshead's shelling.
From the shelling of Alloush, less than 10 civilians died. Look at the difference, rebels don't target civilians on purpose, Asshead does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Speaking of Douma, more than 150 people have died due to Asshead's shelling.
> From the shelling of Alloush, less than 10 civilians died. Look at the difference, rebels don't target civilians on purpose, Asshead does.


false numbers... that terrorists alloush only targeted civilian areas, so how is he targeting military, when he is hitting homes and firing rockets on Damascus? 
and it doesn't matter, one dead = the whole world dead, isn't that something you have in Islam?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> the videos and articles are in this thread here... enjoy
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> like I said, Alasad would have no excuse to bomb if there wasn't F$A terrorists... and if Alasad was killing civilians on purpose do you think Syrians would support him to this day??
> at least some Americans admit it... and you sitting here playing the victim card... traitors like you claim that F$A are defending Syrians, can you tell me how? by causing their death and destroying them?
> 
> yeah keep telling that this is "Syrian" revolution, it is so Syrian that the west is training you terrorists and arming you... at least Alasad didn't claim a Syrian revolution...
> 
> again Hezbollah was the last group to get involved, after terrorists from over 90 countries came to Syria to join F$A terrorists.... the F$A is composed of every nationality but Syrians... SAA and NDF are pure Syrians..


You keep sharing that same biased article. I'm sure it'll change a lot. That's your only source? lol
So you do admit, that Assad does bomb people? lol. And since when did he get support? The last picture I saw of a rally supporting him in Damascus was no more than 30 people.
Remember the protests? And how we defended the protesters against Shabiha?
Remember the Ariha Massacre? That was Assad. Remember Hama, Homs, Aleppo, Dara'a? Assad. FSA protect civilians by destroying Assad. That's how.
HEZBOLLAH WAS INVOLVED SINCE 2012. SAME YEAR NUSRA CAME. You retard.



Syrian Lion said:


> false numbers... that terrorists alloush only targeted civilian areas, so how is he targeting military, when he is hitting homes and firing rockets on Damascus?
> and it doesn't matter, one dead = the whole world dead, isn't that something you have in Islam?


Those are numbers from the Syrian Civil Defense. You want to challenge the people who save Syrian lives daily?
Yes, we do have that, but that is on purpose. Alloush didn't intend to hit civilians, idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You keep sharing that same biased article. I'm sure it'll change a lot. That's your only source? lol
> So you do admit, that Assad does bomb people? lol. And since when did he get support? The last picture I saw of a rally supporting him in Damascus was no more than 30 people.
> Remember the protests? And how we defended the protesters against Shabiha?
> Remember the Ariha Massacre? That was Assad. Remember Hama, Homs, Aleppo, Dara'a? Assad. FSA protect civilians by destroying Assad. That's how.
> HEZBOLLAH WAS INVOLVED SINCE 2012. SAME YEAR NUSRA CAME. You retard.
> 
> 
> Those are numbers from the Syrian Civil Defense. You want to challenge the people who save Syrian lives daily?
> Yes, we do have that, but that is on purpose. Alloush didn't intend to hit civilians, idiot.


I said the videos are in that thread, there are so many, I won't post him here, but you didn't even bother to open the thread because you fear reality... or you know it already, but trying to hide the facts...

if only 30 people supported Alasad, he wouldn't last a second in office, something you people keep ignoring..

all those massacres were done by F$A terrorists.. F$A terrorists have committed many massacres including those you mentioned, in Lattakia, Homs, Hama, and Damascus country side... 
Nusra front is F$A itself, I$I$ and F$A and Nu$ra fought many battles together, they no different, same ideology just different name...

again, alloush terrorists himself said that Damascus is going to be targeted, so can you tell me how he is not going to kill civilians?

again F$A is the reason for this bloodshed...

and keep insulting me, you have nothing to say but use foul language... I know you're frustrated that your terrorists are losing, and that people are waking to the truth... I know the truth is bitter, so go ahead and curse and insult me ....


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> F$A is working for Israel , and they have already admitted that..


No, they did not. Your attempts to play Israeli card is pathetic at least.



> and those who die in this war is all because of F$A terrorists... read my previous posts, and you will see that if F$A terrorists cared about saving lives, they would have stayed away from cities...


They *LIVE* in these cities. Why they should stay away? Its Lebanese and Tartus invaders who should stay away of Ghouta and Daraa.



> again if you claim this is "Syrian Revolution" then let Syrians alone fight, don't bring me people from chechen and from wahabistan...


There is a tiny Chechen group (several hundred people) fighting in Aleppo. No Chechens in Homs, Damascus, Daraa. Assad uses thousands of Hezbollah, Iraqis, Afghan Hazara all over Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol, FSA is destroying you idiots. Do you want me to remind you how many shiites and alawites died like idiots fighting for Assad, someone who doesn't care about them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> No, they did not. Your attempts to play Israeli card is pathetic at least.
> 
> 
> They *LIVE* in these cities. Why they should stay away? Its Lebanese and Tartus invaders who should stay away of Ghouta and Daraa.
> 
> 
> There is a tiny Chechen group (several hundred people) fighting in Aleppo. No Chechens in Homs, Damascus, Daraa. Assad uses thousands of Hezbollah, Iraqis, Afghan Hazara all over Syria.


here comes the Israeli to rescue his terrorists...
and if they live in those cities, then they must protect it, not destroyed, let them fight away from cities Syria has a large desert, let them fight there, but they cowards, they want to use people as shields and use their death for propaganda...

what are you trying to deny here, F$A is mainly composed of foreigners... the world knows it, but you guys want to lie to yourself, but you can't fool the world... even Obama said the F$A are just a fantasy...



Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, FSA is destroying you idiots. Do you want me to remind you how many shiites and alawites died like idiots fighting for Assad, someone who doesn't care about them?


keep thanking your masters post, dont forget to get on the ground and beg him for help ... how can you even talk when your are begging the Israelis for help , yes F$A are winning that they are begging the Israelis and the west for help..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So if an Israeli says the truth, I'm not supposed to thank his post? If an Iranian said the truth (the chances are very slim) I'd thank his post too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So if an Israeli says the truth, I'm not supposed to thank his post? If an Iranian said the truth (the chances are very slim) I'd thank his post too.


 good, now go beg Israel for help....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> good, now go beg Israel for help....


Your arguments are all fallacies. It's a waste of my time to reply to them.
Anyways, for the sane people, here is something I made a while back.




It also reveals my hideout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Activists: ~70.000 residents fled from villages & cities in northern Daraa to al-Harra city because of Hezbulat terror
Rebels repelled several Regime attempts to storm Himrit & Sultania, and were able to retake Hubariyah, and failed to retake Deir Adas.

FSA Colonel visit recaptured checkpoint at road btw Kafr Nasij & Deir al-Adas







From battlefield at Dayr Makir/ al-Danajah: genocide orcs fleeing like the cowards they are







many hezballs members killed in clashes at outskirts of Kafr shams

Asaib al haq documents found from dead mercenaries on battlefield in northern Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> here comes the Israeli to rescue his terrorists...
> and if they live in those cities, then they must protect it, not destroyed, let them fight away from cities Syria has a large desert, let them fight there, but they cowards, they want to use people as shields and use their death for propaganda...
> 
> what are you trying to deny here, F$A is mainly composed of foreigners... the world knows it, but you guys want to lie to yourself, but you can't fool the world... even Obama said the F$A are just a fantasy...


What happened is that people in cities revolted against Assad. Assad sent Shabihas and troops to arrest and torture them. When it did not work he started barrel bombing and starving them.



> and if they live in those cities, then they must protect it, not destroyed, let them fight away from cities Syria has a large desert, let them fight there


They *LIVE* in these cities. Who the **** are u to say them they should go away? Douma people did not come to Lebanon and Tartus, its Tartus and Lebanese who come to them.

Russians are also "cowards" because they fought for Stalingrad instead handing it to Nazis?


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Syria Defense minister visits the southern front




















*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Some Israeli Druze is claiming that rebels are asking him to tell the Israelis to attack Assad on behalf of them.
Because the Rebels talked to the Druze soo much...most of whom are allied with Assad, even the ones in Israel. Dual alliances to both Israel and Assad.


----------



## DizuJ

*Chairman Smith Opening Statement at Hearing on the Syrian Humanitarian Crisis 4 Years Later*






Engineer, Ahmed al-Nashwan, Daraa, tortured to death 2012. His family recognized him among #SyriaMassTorturephotos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Some Israeli Druze is claiming that rebels are asking him to tell the Israelis to attack Assad on behalf of them.
> Because the Rebels talked to the Druze soo much...most of whom are allied with Assad, even the ones in Israel. Dual alliances to both Israel and Assad.




from their own terrorists media
"Syrian" opposition visits Israel

Prominent Syrian exile urges Israel to help fight Assad | i24news - See beyond

Prominent Syrian opposition leader urges rebel cooperation with Israel - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz

UN reveals Israeli links with Syrian rebels - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz

UN Report: Israel in Regular Contact with Syrian Rebels including ISIS

Report: Syrian opposition willing to trade Golan claims for Israeli military support - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz






I'm giving you little sample here... there is much more to show how F$A terrorists and Israel are working together.. 
there is much more in this thread..
How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

SOUTH OF DAMASCUS

Syrian Rebel Leader Promises Lengthy, Erosive Civil War Against Hezbollah/Khamenei Army

If this does turn out to be a protracted guerilla-style battle as the rebel leader predicts, that kind of lengthy conflict always works to the disadvantage of a regime short on manpower and dependent on holding positions. Rebels will wear down and bleed the enemy slowly. It’s definitely the kind of thing the Bad Guys cannot afford yet as usual the best alternate scenario–a quick win–is ever off the table. Rebels like quick wins too but they benefit from prolonged grinds as well. The Genocide Forces do not.


*Syrian rebel leader vows guerrilla war in south against Hezbollah, govt*

Feb 12, 2015 12:58pm

(Reuters) - A Syrian rebel commander in the south vowed to wage guerrilla war against the Lebanese group Hezbollah and Syrian government forces which have launched a major offensive against insurgents in the sensitive border region near Israel and Jordan.

The offensive that got under way this week is focused in an area south of Damascus that is the last notable foothold of the mainstream armed opposition to President Bashar al-Assad, who has consolidated control over much of western Syria.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which tracks the war, says the push is being spearheaded by Hezbollah, and that government forces and allied militia have made significant progress.

The Syrian army said on Wednesday that territory including four hills and three towns had been secured from insurgents it identified as members of the al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front.

The mainstream rebels known collectively as the Southern Front are dismissive of Nusra's role in the area. The battle -- the most serious effort to date by the state to take back the south -- was mostly brought to a halt on Thursday by snow.

"The battle could be lengthy. It will be hit and run -- this is the system we are going to use in battle," said Abu Osama al-Jolani, a senior commander in the southern rebel alliance.

"We are not a state army defending borders ... we operate a system of guerrilla warfare. As far as we are concerned, land is not important," he added, speaking to Reuters via the Internet from an area near the Syrian-Jordanian border.

Jolani, who held the rank of major when he defected from the Syrian army in 2011, said the attacking forces had sustained heavy losses and their gains were insignificant. He is now deputy commander of the "First Army", formed from three smaller rebel groups in January.

Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Observatory, said four days of fighting had killed 19 combatants on the government side and 48 on the opposition side. He said the advances by Hezbollah and the government should not be underestimated.



HUNDREDS OF HEZBOLLAH FIGHTERS

The Syrian defense minister visited the frontline on Thursday, Hezbollah's al-Manar TV station reported.

The Southern Front rebel alliance includes groups that have received support from foreign states opposed to Assad. The support has included what the rebels describe as small amounts of military aid, including some U.S.-made anti-tank missiles.

With much of the north and east held by jihadist groups including the powerful Islamic State, the southern rebels see themselves as the last bastion of the revolt against Assad that erupted in 2011 before descending into civil war.

The opposition complains that while the Syrian government has received vital military support from Assad's allies, including Hezbollah and Iran, Arab and Western states that want to see Assad gone have failed to do the same.

A Lebanese columnist close to Hezbollah wrote on Wednesday that the decision to launch the southern offensive had been taken several weeks ago at the highest levels of the "Resistance Axis" - a reference to Syria, Iran and Hezbollah.

The battle is being waged a short distance from the Israeli frontier on the Golan Heights, a sensitive area at the intersection of Syria, Lebanon and Israel.

An Israeli official briefed on intelligence said the current offensive "involves Hezbollah more heavily than in previous operations". "There are hundreds of their fighters involved," said the official, speaking on condition of anonymity.

Jolani said the Syrian army was playing no role in the battle. "This is a very important test for the Southern Front," he said. "We ask all the states of the world to help the Syrian people and to help us the way Iran and Russia help the regime."

Syrian rebel leader vows guerrilla war in south against Hezbollah, govt| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

FSA are begging Israel to bomb SAA and Hezbollah for them again, giving them coordinates of their positions. FSA is getting its *** kicked in the South, so I guess its time for the Israelis to make another one of their timely bombing runs like they did in Golan, Damascus and Dimas to help out their proxies.

Syrian rebels call on Israel to bomb Hezbollah-Iran-Syria positions - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

libertad said:


> FSA are begging Israel to bomb SAA and Hezbollah for them again, giving them coordinates of their positions. FSA is getting its *** kicked in the South, so I guess its time for the Israelis to make another one of their timely bombing runs like they did in Golan, Damascus and Dimas to help out their proxies.
> 
> Syrian rebels call on Israel to bomb Hezbollah-Iran-Syria positions - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post


They are simply paid stooges, when the pressure is too much, they will beg anyone they can. Lol at those who think rebels have anything against Israel. They are the same, actually Israel has played the the role of Nusra air force many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*Opposition Coalition Calls for International Action Over Regime Mass Killings in Douma*

The opposition Syrian National Coalition *called on Thursday* for international action to check the Assad regime’s mass killing of civilians in Douma, northeast of Damascus.

In the last week, Syrian airstrikes and bombardment have killed at least 250 people in and near Douma.

Coalition President Khaled Khoja urged the United Nations “to recognize the right of the Syrian people to live, and to take immediate action to salvage what has remained of Douma, just as they rushed to rescue the town of Ayn al-Arab (Kobane) from the Islamic State’s onslaught”.

Hr continued, “The Assad regime’s killing of children and the elderly with rockets, barrel bombs, and toxic gases is as a crime as horrible as ISIS’s slaughtering and burning of people alive.”

Khoja also called for the opening of humanitarian corridors and lifting of the protracted regime siege, as well as asking the “heroes of the Free Syrian Army to relieve their comrades in Douma and [the Homs section of Al Wa’er and to protect civilians from Assad’s vengeful attacks”.

He defended the response of Jaish al-Islam, the leading rebel faction in Douma, with rocket attacks on military positions inside Damascus. This as a “legitimate right to self-defense [with] the need to preserve the lives of civilians







Activists have circulated a vivid “river of blood” photo, claiming to be from this week’s air assault:








* General Salim Idris of the Free Syrian Army: *“None of this lessens our commitment at all. We know our capabilities, but yes, there are realities. Assad and his cohort will not give up power except by force, because they see the government as something belonging to their sect. At the beginning of the revolution one of them said to me that the government is an Alawite government, and they will burn Syria to the ground before they leave it. And who is helping them to do so? The Iranian regime and Hezbollah. Hezbollah, who claim that they stand for resistance and liberation in Lebanon, and was fooling the whole world.

The Syrian revolution has revealed their true nature, they aim to bring the region to ruin and realize Iran’s goals by establishing what they call the Shi’a Crescent. This will extend from Iran across Iraq and then to Syria and southern Lebanon, as a first step to controlling the region and bringing back the [Sassanid Empire]. We knew all this before the revolution, but we didn’t speak of it then. But now it is clear that Assad does not control a thing in Syria. Instead, there is an Iranian officer, Qassem Suleimani, who runs everything in the country. The Americans and the Russians and everyone know that Suleimani is the real ruler. Assad has become merely a puppet, there to reassure the faction who is with him.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Air Force confirms use of A-10 in limited strikes in Syria


----------



## Serpentine

4 days after the start of operation in Deraa, there isn't even one single confirmed casualty on Hezbollah's side, while tens of rebels have been killed and hundreds injured. One source said only in Inkhil hospitals, there are nearly 250 injured rebels being treated. That's why rebel apologists have went full retard on Twitter, posting pics of previous operations as 'proofs' of their success, also haphazard reporting on killing tens of 'Assad shabiha nusyari mercanaries' randomly to alleviate their pain.

The main reason is the well planned logistics of the operation and proper way of using heavy artillery to advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*Syria Op-Ed: How the Assad Regime Wins the Propaganda War as It Kills Civilians*

How difficult is it for Syria’s rebels to get the truth out?

Very.

They lack the huge propaganda machine the Assad regime controls. This machine is backed by Russia, steered by the KGB textbook, and supported by willing as well as accidental helpers in most western media — a media who often relay what a British-based “monitoring group” provides, even if this is a mixture of social media chatter, rumors, regime propaganda, and sometimes facts from the ground.


At the end of the day, a Western journalist cannot do much fact checking, since traveling to Syria is far too dangerous, right?

If the latter assertion is true, the former is false. There is a steady stream of daily information and years of footage that has come out of Syria. There are still trusted media activists who can do the fact-checking for journalists. However, that takes effort amid lots of noise and few clear signals. Far easier, facing a deadline, to take the easy route and grab a dramatic if often unsupported assertion from the monitoring group, Syrian State media, or the Islamic State.

So Syrian rebels, communities, local coordination committees, and individuals — who four years ago had high hopes about world-wide media coverage and took great personal risks to support journalists reporting on the Syrian Revolution — do not reach out any more. They are disappointed and frustrated by a world and a media who, after the hype of the early months, forgot about the mass killing that the Assad regime still commits each day — a world and a media who turned away from the 11 to 12 million Syrians, 50% of the pre-conflict population, displaced when a dictator declared war on his people.

Besides the disappointment and frustration, there’s another reason for the lack of a functioning PR machine operated by the Syrian opposition inside the country. Abdurrahman Saleh, the spokesman of Jaish al-Islam — a leading faction which is part of the Islamic Front and fights alongside the Free Syrian Army — says bluntly:

First, we are busy securing food and life necessities for our people.

Second, we are in a ruthless war that does not allow us enough time to focus on media, or on the external view of our struggle for peace and freedom in general.

Also, most media activists inside Syria are not specialists, but citizens who do their dangerous job without proper training, lacking any support. That is why their job shouldn’t be underestimated, because they are doing their best.

This statement echoes countless voices from within Syria to which I have listened in the last three years.






_Douma, February 10, 2015 — image by Syrian Arab Red Crescent Douma Branch_

*How to Make the Douma Massacres Disappear*
In Douma in East Ghouta, northeast of Damascus, the assault by President Assad’s air force and his artillery has killed, wounded, and burnt alive thousands of residents since 2012.

To try and stop the mass killing, Jaish al-Islam launched two rocket attacks on Assad’s assets in the capital in the past two weeks, targeting military installations and security headquarters to show the regime that it is not safe even in areas that it still controls. Both attacks were announced days in advance. Civilians were warned not to approach regime facilities, especially military checkpoints and buildings, and asked to stay indoors in windowless rooms, cellars, and other shelters which could not be hit by Jaish al-Islam’s rockets.

The Assad regime, exploiting the pre-announced attacks, began shelling residential areas in the capital with mortars and artillery as soon as the first rockets were launched by Jaish al-Islam. Bombardment of rebel-held East Ghouta’s residential areas with rockets, long-range artillery, and bombs was escalated.

While scores of deaths in and near Douma went unnoticed, the regime put out a stream of propaganda and disinformation on the Damascus rockets, issuing unverified claims of civilian casualties caused by the “terrorists”. Little proof was provided but the mass media, unable to investigate, took the claims as truth — sometimes adding the label “according to [State news agency] SANA”.

I am not aware of a single journalist who bothered to investigate further. The rebels did not reach out, merely uploading a video and a few sentences in Arabic on Facebook and Twitter addressing the people of Damascus. So no one interrogated a regime which was causing all-too-evident deaths in Douma but pointing only to a supposed “terrorist” campaign inside Damascus. It was far easier just to put out headlines, replicating Assad propaganda, that fits a of evil extremists creating havoc — ignoring that the deadliest “extremist” forces have been those deployed by the regime.

I asked Jaish al-Islam spokesman Saleh if he was aware that even some pro-opposition Syrian expatriates were accusing the rebels of provoking increased regime attacks on the people of East Ghouta, especially Douma. He replied:

No. That’s baseless, and it is disregarding the regime’s modus operandi. The regime has never stopped its massacres, but it sometimes focuses on specific areas. These missiles launched on Douma would have been be launched on other cities if we hand’nt attacked the regime. So it is the same, but just the regime focus shifts from area to another. It is very strange to find people unaware of these facts after 4 years.

What these activists and the media missed, was that this is not a tit-for-tat “I shell your civilians, you shell mine” game, but a desperate attempt by rebels to defend the people of East Ghouta by scaring the regime away from further massacres. Assad and his cronies would only understand the threat if they were hurt in their strongholds. Jaish al-Islam tried to make this clear but, without an effective PR operation, they were not heard outside Syria. They were misunderstood, and blamed.

“You know, we need a lot of help in this field,” Mr Saleh added.

Hours after he said this to me, another 120 people were killed and hundreds wounded in Douma by regime airstrikes.

Syria Op-Ed: How the Assad Regime Wins the Propaganda War as It Kills Civilians | EA WorldView
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Take a look at this report from February 11, 2015

The rebel faction Jaish al-Islam has said that it will fire more rockets at military targets inside Damascus, in response to the deadly bombardment of opposition-held areas near the capital.

Jaish al-Islam, which has launched more than 150 rockets in two waves of attacks on Damascus in the past two weeks, said that this time there will be “no warning” of the launches.

On the earlier occasions, the rebels have warned civilians to avoid military positions and asked them to observe a curfew.






In a televised interview, the head of Jaish al-Islam, Zahran Alloush, said no warning would be given because the regime exploited the previous two rebel announcement by shelling civilians in between “successful rocket attacks that only hit legitimate targets, not harming the people of Damascus”. He said the recent two operations had hit command-and-control centers, intelligence and security branches, commanders’ residences, artillery locations, and military barracks.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This's a very under-reported aspect of this story. The insurgents launched rockets into military targets in Damascus, and the propagandist regime fired mortars on areas of its own capital (regime held areas), hoping to discredit the insurgents and use it as a pretext to indiscriminately bomb civilians in opposition held area. it's not surprising that a tyrant would kill his own people in order to spread false information and propaganda against his rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Iranians and Assadists spewing their usual BS propaganda.
First they claim Hezbollah isn't involved, then the next day they say they haven't taken any casualties, even though they've taken plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranians and Assadists spewing their usual BS propaganda.


And you are different right ?

Did you forget spewing 'usual BS and propaganda' in the other thread about barrels ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranians and Assadists spewing their usual BS propaganda.
> First they claim Hezbollah isn't involved, then the next day they say they haven't taken any casualties, even though they've taken plenty.



Where exactly did I claim Hezbollah is not involved? They indeed are involved and they have made rebels beg Israel to bomb SAA/Hezbollah. That's how low they took 'rebels'.

And where are those 'plenty'? Why aren't there any pics? Hezbollah has always declared its casualties in Syria, from the beginning. They don't need Twitter propagandists to lie for them for morale boost, unlike rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> And you are different right ?
> 
> Did you forget spewing 'usual BS and propaganda' in the other thread about barrels ?


So you're telling me barrel bombs don't exist?




I guess those are mythical bombs that are just a zionist-wahhabi-salafi-sunni-jihadist-terrorist conspiracy.
And this protesting of bombing the crap out of Douma? Also a conspiracy: 



And this video of regime forces dropping barrel bombs from a helicopter? Also a conspiracy: 






Serpentine said:


> Where exactly did I claim Hezbollah is not involved? They indeed are involved and they have made rebels beg Israel to bomb SAA/Hezbollah. That's how low they took 'rebels'.
> 
> And where are those 'plenty'? Why aren't there any pics? Hezbollah has always declared its casualties in Syria, from the beginning. They don't need Twitter propagandists to lie for them for morale boost, unlike rebels.


Your pro-assad buddies were denying Hezbollah were part of the offensive, and that it was 100% Syrian.




soo Syrian....
Anyways, Rebels & Activists called for a media blackout about a week ago in the Dara'a area (before the offensive started, not to "cover their losses"). Videos still getting released, but mostly of just combat. If I can find anything, I'll prove it. But rebels have plenty of backup for their claims (usually), so I'll see if I can find anything.
(Found a picture, removed for graphic nature)

We're totally supported by Israel if Palestinians support us...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Found one!



Nothing in that pic indicates he's a Hezbollah member. Nice 'proof'.

PS: I adivse you to delete this pic since it can somehow come under the category of graphic, so you may be banned.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Nothing in that pic indicates he's a Hezbollah member. Nice 'proof'.
> 
> PS: I adivse you to delete this pic since it can somehow come under the category of graphic, so you may be banned.


How do you want me to prove it then lol.
And he was an Iranian fighting with Hezbollah, inside Dara'a province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> How do you want me to prove it then lol.
> And he was an Iranian fighting with Hezbollah, inside Dara'a province.



I can post pics of random dead bodies claiming they are rebel commanders, that's not very hard. We are not on the ground in Syria, but we can have a relatively clear view of what's happening in Syria. Both sides may claim various things, but we may only judge from observations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

'Nusra Front' claims to have destroyed 8 tanks and capture 110 Iranian soldiers 

@Serpentine @Syrian Lion @Dr.Thrax 

What is situation in area where major clashes are occruing?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> 'Nusra Front' claims to have destroyed 8 tanks and capture 110 Iranian soldiers
> 
> @Serpentine @Syrian Lion @Dr.Thrax
> 
> What is situation in area where major clashes are occruing?


Regime captured a lot of territory, rebels recaptured a lot of it, and heavy casualties on both sides. Most of this is happening in Dara'a.
Also, the attack was planned by the IRGC, so it's completely possible that they capture 110. Not saying that's true, but it's possible. Qassem the murderer Suleimani was there himself.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime captured a lot of territory, rebels recaptured a lot of it, and heavy casualties on both sides. Most of this is happening in Dara'a.
> Also, the attack was planned by the IRGC, so it's completely possible that they capture 110. Not saying that's true, but it's possible. Qassem the murderer Suleimani was there himself.



Thanks for explanation. So any current updates?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for explanation. So any current updates?


dont call me a hypocrite again. i don't pay taxes to a government that kills my own ppl. you live in the states and have the guts to tell us what to do and how to act and even worse you call us hypocrites. 
hypocrites in islam are worse than kufar. as said in the quran they will be beneath the kuffar in hell. 
and to say such statement proves that you are ignorant in religion before politics. so go educate yourself and worry about yourself before you talk about ppl and nations you know nothing about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> dont call me a hypocrite again. i don't pay taxes to a government that kills my own ppl. you live in the states and have the guts to tell us what to do and how to act and even worse you call us hypocrites.
> hypocrites in islam are worse than kufar. as said in the quran they will be beneath the kuffar in hell.
> and to say such statement proves that you are ignorant in religion before politics. so go educate yourself and worry about yourself before you talk about ppl and nations you know nothing about



Respond to my post. No I am not hypocite, everyone including FBI know my political views. I never supported US or Israel in anything. But some Saudis would support or coordinate with US if they attacked in Yemen or Syria. My views have always been straightfoward and not hypocritical.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> Respond to my post. No I am not hypocite, everyone including FBI know my political views. I never supported US or Israel in anything. But some Saudis would support or coordinate with US if they attacked in Yemen or Syria. My views have always been straightfoward and not hypocritical.


OMG man are you high ?! did i say you are hypocrite ?


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> OMG man are you high ?! did i say you are hypocrite ?



I did not call you hypocrite in religious sense. Hypocrisy in eyes of God is whole other thing.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Same picture (the one on the right, but cropped, not very graphic this time) that I posted before, proof that Iran is indeed sending high ranking officials into Syria:





@Serpentine @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@Dr.Thrax 

Who is he? What position he holds?


----------



## DizuJ

Falcon29 said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Who is he? What position he holds?


Irgc officer Lt. Col. Abbas Abdullahi

killed fighting Rebels in the ongoing battles in Daraa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*The Assad regime’s Daraa campaign is a desperate defensive maneuver*
*
13/02/2015
*

*According to a rebel group often described as the best organized mainstream opposition in the country, the south Syria offensive launched by Damascus and its allies will be “the regime’s last breath.”*




Across an area of more than 50 kilometers, southern Syria is witnessing fierce battles: the Free Syrian Army (FSA) is pitted against fighters from Hezbollah and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps’ (IRCG) Qods Force, supported by Iraqi and Afghan fighters. As all this has unfolded, contradictory reports have surfaced about control of certain areas and the nature of the fighting.



The most precise description of the battle in the south is that it is an Iranian battle. However, according to Abu al-Majd al-Zoabi, executive director of the Southern Front’s press office, the rebel coalition likes to call it the battle of “the regime’s last breath.” Most of the dead, since the fighting started on Monday, he says, have been Iranians and Afghans. When asked about Syrian troops fighting in the battle, he says that their presence is marginal; that they are being used as bait for the FSA; and that foreign fighters are shooting and killing them if they are hit so as to prevent their capture.



Zoabi says a great amount of clamor has surrounded the battle. He also stresses that the regime is carrying out a defensive operation, and is not attacking FSA-controlled areas of Daraa Governorate. It is trying to prevent the opposition taking control of Izraa and Sanamayn, he explains. As the regime’s last and most fortified bases in the area, the two towns form the last line of defense for Damascus in the areas to the west of the capital.



Zoabi explains that the towns of “Deir al-Adas, Naamer, Garfah, Danaji and al-Habbariah form the latest battle line the Southern Front has reached in the fight against the regime. [The regime] is now fighting desperately because that front is the last of line defense [before] Damascus. After that battle line there are three armored divisions preventing us from entering Damascus.” These divisions are “the ninth in Sanamayn, the seventh north of Sanamayn, and the first near to the town of Kisweh to the south of Damascus.”



Over the last two days, pro-government media has consistently stated that Deir al-Adas is under regime control, but Zoabi disagrees: “It’s an attack and retreat situation,” he says. “We are trying to storm Deir al-Adas and [so is] the regime [...] We are attacking from northeast and they are they [are attacking] from the southwest — the center of Deir al-Adas is the combat zone.” This has led to a back and forth “exchange of control between the two sides over the past [few] days.”



With regard to the current situation on the fronts, Zoabi confirms that the regime has made a limited advance in “Al-Habbariah and Tel Makir,” but that on the other hand the Southern Front has advanced towards Syrian Intelligence Chief Rustom Ghazaleh’s hometown “Garfa and Deir al-Adas.” He says that “the regime tried to take control of Deir al-Adas [on Monday]” but that “at four in the afternoon we attacked and were able to advance in [the town]. For now, it is still a combat zone.”



Zoabi says he doubts the regime and the militias fighting with it have what it takes to win the battle; in the past, he explains, the Southern Front has faced far more difficult battles than this one. As an example of this, Zoabi points to the battle for Al-Shaykh Maskin which went on for 104 days, and in which the regime experimented with a new combat tactic it is has gone on to use in the current battle. “[The regime] relied on Hezbollah fighters who would enter the city, carry out a surprise operation, then leave,” he says of the fighting. “But, despite this, all of Al-Shaykh Maskin was liberated, [along with] the 82nd Brigade [base] […] on January 23.”



Zoabi points out that the new element in the current battle is the regime’s attempt to take control in the area through heavy use of firepower: much of the fighting has been done with rocket-propelled grenades, and machinegun usage has been marginal. Over the past two days, this tactic has helped the regime achieve a small advance. Before that, the FSA had inflicted heavy losses in regime and pro-regime ranks, killing 300 fighters by Wednesday evening, most of them from Hezbollah. Additionally, a large number of Iranian and Afghan prisoners were taken; Zoabi confirms that “an Iranian colonel was captured alive.”



On Thursday, reports by pro-regime Lebanese media outlets claimed Hezbollah and regime forces had taken control of Deir al-Adas; something Zoabi says is not completely true. The reports, he says, are part of a media campaign prepared to support operations on the ground. One example of this, Zoabi says, are the reports claiming IRCG Chief Qassem Soleimani was present on the battlefield; he believes this was an attempt to boost the shattered moral of the fighters. He also criticized the battlefield reporting carried out by pro-regime media. “Al-Manar and Al-Mayadeen film from the back lines. They move forward by 100 meters then they get out, because the area is a combat zone and they don’t dare to stay in it for long. This is a desperate attempt to raise moral […] They show us fake footage of a couple of burnt out tanks [...] We show them 23 of Hezbollah and the regime’s tanks that we destroyed.”



What will the FSA achieve if it claims victory in this battle? “The gates to the western Damascus countryside will be in our sites,” Zoabi says. He also says that there is no comparison between the strength of the Southern Front and the regime in this battle. Before the current fighting “the Southern Front entered 56 battles [and won]. [Then it] moved towards organizing its ranks into formations; now there are 57 [formations] made up of around 38,000 fighters. It has become a true moderate military institution with local councils that have succeeded in administrating liberated areas.”



“Today, the Southern Front can be considered the nucleus of a national army [that is] free, moderate and disciplined, and observes international law on human rights… We are able to take the reins. Now, more than control and battles on the ground are at stake. We have actually come close to the gates of the west Damascus countryside, and that is what’s keeping the regime up at night. We are fighting to defend our land, our homes and our people, and [the regime] is fighting to defend an occupation project.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Destruction in Syria:





















http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/02/12/world/middleeast/syria-civil-war-damage-maps.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Rebels destroyed regime-tank with Kornet ATGM near Deir al-Adas






Aid distributed by FSA to displaced people from northern Daraa











*FSA Holds Off IRGC-led Offensive in Dara’a Province*

13 February 2015 

Activists said that over 110 pro-regime militants were killed during clashes with the FSA in northwest Dara’a province. Rebels destroyed eight tanks belonging to regime forces and captured four more.

Member of the political committee Muhammed Qaddah confirms that mercenaries of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) are spearheading the offensive in Dara’a province, pointing out that the FSA fighters captured Lebanese, Iranian and Afghan mercenaries during the ongoing battles.

Qaddah stresses that morale of the FSA fighters in Dara’a is high and that attempts by regime forces to recapture the areas they lost are doomed to fail.

He renounces the international community’s continued ignoring of the blatant and continuous intervention of Iran and the Hezbollah militia on the side of the Assad regime.

“The FSA fighters in the southern front have proved to the world the extent of adherence to international conventions and international humanitarian law by distancing themselves from extremism. There is no justification for the international community from now on to fail to support the FSA fighters in the southern front and put pressure on Iran to pull its mercenaries out of Syria.” (Source: Syrian Coalition)

FSA Holds Off IRGC-led Offensive in Dara’a Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Several websites confirm the death of two officers in Daraa.
Fars News admits Ali Sultan Muradi and Abbas Abdullahi from IRGC were sent to hell. 
Apparently, though an Iranian lieutenant colonel has been killed in Daraa, "not even one hizball foot soldier is harmed to date". 









کلنا عباسک یا زینب(س) شهادت ۲ تن از رزمندگان جبهه اسلام به دست تروریست‌ها+عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

ebray said:


> *FSA Holds Off IRGC-led Offensive in Dara’a Province*
> 
> 13 February 2015
> 
> Activists said that over 110 pro-regime militants were killed during clashes with the FSA in northwest Dara’a province. Rebels destroyed eight tanks belonging to regime forces and captured four more.
> 
> Member of the political committee Muhammed Qaddah confirms that mercenaries of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) are spearheading the offensive in Dara’a province, pointing out that the FSA fighters captured Lebanese, Iranian and Afghan mercenaries during the ongoing battles.
> 
> Qaddah stresses that morale of the FSA fighters in Dara’a is high and that attempts by regime forces to recapture the areas they lost are doomed to fail.
> 
> He renounces the international community’s continued ignoring of the blatant and continuous intervention of Iran and the Hezbollah militia on the side of the Assad regime.
> 
> “The FSA fighters in the southern front have proved to the world the extent of adherence to international conventions and international humanitarian law by distancing themselves from extremism. There is no justification for the international community from now on to fail to support the FSA fighters in the southern front and put pressure on Iran to pull its mercenaries out of Syria.” (Source: Syrian Coalition)
> 
> FSA Holds Off IRGC-led Offensive in Dara’a Province


NATIONAL COALITION OF SYRIAN REVOLUTION AND OPPOSITION FORCES 
I hope they pay you well for this, reading and posting so many bullshit must be really boring job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

monaspa said:


> NATIONAL COALITION OF SYRIAN REVOLUTION AND OPPOSITION FORCES
> I hope they pay you well for this, reading and posting so many bullshit must be really boring job



I guess you only want to read pro-hezbullrat propaganda lies that supports your pro-mullah agenda. Many of us here want to read both sides of the story to find out the truth so if you don't want to read my posts, then don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

defection of SAA soldier in Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

ebray said:


> defection of SAA soldier in Daraa


could be a trick by regime to get info from inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> could be a trick by regime to get info from inside.


True, but remember, a lot of the regime's Syrians are now forcefully recruited by a draft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566579491775184896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

Dr.Thrax said:


> True, but remember, a lot of the regime's Syrians are now forcefully recruited by a draft.


They can compel to be used as they wish as they can threaten their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

ebray said:


> I guess you only want to read pro-hezbullrat propaganda lies that supports your pro-mullah agenda. Many of us here want to read both sides of the story to find out the truth so if you don't want to read my posts, then don't.


of course both sides have people who are posting bullshit on 24/7 basis but as far as I know most of Pro-SAA (SANA and Syrian perspective for example) people are paid, hope you are paid for sharing it too


----------



## DizuJ

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> could be a trick by regime to get info from inside.


The asshead regime wants to pit the people in Daraa against each other but many soldiers from the SAA refused to kill their relatives, deserted the tyrant's army and joined the FSA. That's the reason why he exclusively sent sectarian Tartousi and foreign mercenaries to participate in the recent offensive in Daraa.



monaspa said:


> of course both sides have people who are posting bullshit on 24/7 basis but as far as I know most of Pro-SAA (SANA and Syrian perspective for example) people are paid, hope you are paid for sharing it too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

They are begging their masters for help 

Syrian Rebels Seek Israelis' Help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Americanos

ebray said:


> Several websites confirm the death of two officers in Daraa.
> Fars News admits Ali Sultan Muradi and Abbas Abdullahi from IRGC were sent to hell.
> Apparently, though an Iranian lieutenant colonel has been killed in Daraa, "not even one hizball foot soldier is harmed to date".
> View attachment 193171
> View attachment 193172
> 
> 
> کلنا عباسک یا زینب(س) شهادت ۲ تن از رزمندگان جبهه اسلام به دست تروریست‌ها+عکس



View image: Live Leak dot com c1f 1423870913 B9wte Lb CAAABXZ9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Destruction in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/02/12/world/middleeast/syria-civil-war-damage-maps.html?_r=0


This shows the achievements of F$A "democracy" aka terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> They are begging their masters for help
> 
> Syrian Rebels Seek Israelis' Help


LOL
That article's main source is SOHR.
I thought you hated SOHR. Now using it as a "source?" Using it as you please I see.
Children of Dara'a sending HASSan Nasrallah and Qassem Suleimani messages:
On the right: Hassan Nasr-ashshaitan, you grave is in Horan.
On the left: Qassem Suleimani, you will never reach Tal al Harrah with your filthy feet. (Sort of, it's meant as an insult)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> That article's main source is SOHR.
> I thought you hated SOHR. Now using it as a "source?" Using it as you please I see.
> Children of Dara'a sending HASSan Nasrallah and Qassem Suleimani messages:
> On the right: Hassan Nasr-ashshaitan, you grave is in Horan.
> On the left: Qassem Suleimani, you will never reach Tal al Harrah with your filthy feet. (Sort of, it's meant as an insult)


I'm using your own terrorist's media... lol
The link says *Israeli officials say Syrian rebels are urging them to launch airstrikes
*
and those poor kids, don't know that F$A terrorists will kill them soon to video them and post it online to claim it was the Syrian government...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> This shows the achievements of F$A "democracy" aka terrorism...


Oh, so the FSA are the reason for those? I'm sure they have the Airforce, the Uragans, the Gvozdikas...



Syrian Lion said:


> I'm using your own terrorist's media... lol
> The link says *Israeli officials say Syrian rebels are urging them to launch airstrikes
> *
> and those poor kids, don't know that F$A terrorists will kill them soon to video them and post it online to claim it was the Syrian government...


Sure, FSA will kill their own children? For what reason?
You should really kill yourself. Stop wasting the Oxygen that other people need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so the FSA are the reason for those? I'm sure they have the Airforce, the Uragans, the Gvozdikas...


nope, all you have to do is look at Syria 2010, no destruction, when F$A came, death, bloodshed, and destruction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Also, I was never supportive of SOHR.
And it's nice how you didn't respond to the barrel bombs video, nothing to respond to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sure, FSA will kill their own children? For what reason?
> You should really kill yourself. Stop wasting the Oxygen that other people need.


for propaganda reasons... those kids might be orphaned, or another terrorists group kills them... just to cry massacre on YouTube... just like previous attacks... or killed by crossfire, at the end F$A killed them or caused their death..



Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, I was never supportive of SOHR.
> And it's nice how you didn't respond to the barrel bombs video, nothing to respond to?


barrel bombs will fall on the head of F$A terrorists wherever they are, they are cowards hiding among people to cry massacres, if they cared about saving Syrian lives they would have stayed away from cities and populated areas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> nope, all you have to do is look at Syria 2010, no destruction, when F$A came, death, bloodshed, and destruction...


Fallacy. Causation = / = correlation.
If Assad hadn't suppressed the revolution, there would be no ISIS in Syria, Syria would most likely be a secular or Islamic democracy, and it would be thriving right now.
But all of this is the plan of Allah, he's cleaning Syria from all of the traitors and hypocrites, and the innocent get to go to heaven earlier.



Syrian Lion said:


> barrel bombs will fall on the head of F$A terrorists wherever they are, they are cowards hiding among people to cry massacres, if they cared about saving Syrian lives they would have stayed away from cities and populated areas...


First you say barrel bombs don't exist.
Now you're telling me that you bomb people with barrel bombs because the FSA are there?
Sounds like Israel with their white phosphorus.
Inshallah you will be among the dogs of hell, you and your dictators and all of their other supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Fallacy. Causation = / = correlation.
> If Assad hadn't suppressed the revolution, there would be no ISIS in Syria, Syria would most likely be a secular or Islamic democracy, and it would be thriving right now.
> But all of this is the plan of Allah, he's cleaning Syria from all of the traitors and hypocrites, and the innocent get to go to heaven earlier.


you don't even know Allah... F$A and I$I$ worked together, and to this day they do, F$A buys western weapons from Israel.. and I$I$ was funded by the west and their puppets... 







Dr.Thrax said:


> First you say barrel bombs don't exist.
> Now you're telling me that you bomb people with barrel bombs because the FSA are there?
> Sounds like Israel with their white phosphorus.
> Inshallah you will be among the dogs of hell, you and your dictators and all of their other supporters.


the name of the bomb does not matter, a bomb is a bomb, and I never denied Syria military uses bombs, we even use missiles... 

wherever F$A terrorists are found, death and destruction follows... 

keep insulting me, that's the only thing you can do when your terrorists are losing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you don't even know Allah... F$A and I$I$ worked together, and to this day they do, F$A buys western weapons from Israel.. and I$I$ was funded by the west and their puppets...


So some idiots who acted individually from the Gulf now represent rebels in Syria?
You really are an idiot.
And yes, I do know Allah, I don't worship a human unlike you. Yes we worked together, but for a short amount of time, and we were the first to fight them along with the other rebels. Meanwhile, it took the SAA up until Summer 2014 to fight them, and that was because ISIS attacked first.



Syrian Lion said:


> you don't even know Allah... F$A and I$I$ worked together, and to this day they do, F$A buys western weapons from Israel.. and I$I$ was funded by the west and their puppets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the name of the bomb does not matter, a bomb is a bomb, and I never denied Syria military uses bombs, we even use missiles...
> 
> wherever F$A terrorists are found, death and destruction follows...
> 
> keep insulting me, that's the only thing you can do when your terrorists are losing...


The name of the bomb does matter. What has Assad used that people generally find to be inhumane?
Chemical Weapons? Check.
Cluster Bombs? Check.
Barrel Bombs? Check.
Looks like you'll have to destroy all of Syria....wait, you're already doing that.
I insult you because you deserve to be insulted. You support the same institution that killed my family members, and plenty of other peoples' family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> So some idiots who acted individually from the Gulf now represent rebels in Syria?
> You really are an idiot.
> And yes, I do know Allah, I don't worship a human unlike you. Yes we worked together, but for a short amount of time, and we were the first to fight them along with the other rebels. Meanwhile, it took the SAA up until Summer 2014 to fight them, and that was because ISIS attacked first.


keep insulting me and insulting Christianity... I pity you, that's all you can do, you can't even have a proper debate ..

I$I$ and F$A still work together... the same countries that supported F$A also funded I$I$, they are the same group...
ISIS buys western weapons from F$A

your terrorists have killed Syrians, destroyed Syria, asked foreign enemies and invasion against Syria... terrorists like you will end soon, Insha'Allah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> keep insulting me and insulting Christianity... I pity you, that's all you can do, you can't even have a proper debate ..
> 
> I$I$ and F$A still work together... the same countries that supported F$A also funded I$I$, they are the same group...
> ISIS buys western weapons from F$A
> 
> your terrorists have killed Syrians, destroyed Syria, asked foreign enemies and invasion against Syria... terrorists like you will end soon, Insha'Allah...


LOL
Using that German journalist as a source? He gave a favorable news report to ISIS and he worships Assad.
Totally unbiased.
And I didn't Insult Christianity. Unless you're telling me worshiping a human is an insult...so something you do once weekly is insulting....interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Using that German journalist as a source? He gave a favorable news report to ISIS and he worships Assad.
> Totally unbiased.
> And I didn't Insult Christianity. Unless you're telling me worshiping a human is an insult...so something you do once weekly is insulting....interesting.


the same source your terrorists use, France 24 is hardcore anti-Syria... I like how you try to refute sources, because that the only thing you can do... complain about sources... remember I'm not using pro-Syrian sites, I'm using your own supporters news, just so no one can complain and say Syrian propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> the same source your terrorists use, France 24 is hardcore anti-Syria... I like how you try to refute sources, because that the only thing you can do... complain about sources... remember I'm not using pro-Syrian sites, I'm using your own supporters news, just so no one can complain and say Syrian propaganda...


I've never used France 24 as a source, Sources I use are LCC, SNHR (they uses LCC), HRW, rebels, and bellingcat.
The journalist was "anti-Syria" because he loved Assad.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I've never used France 24 as a source, Sources I use are LCC, SNHR (they uses LCC), HRW, rebels, and bellingcat.
> The journalist was "anti-Syria" because he loved Assad.


lol he is anti-Syria, and anti-Alasad... why would France 24 interview pro Syria journalists? 
you don't use France 24, but your terrorists leaders do.. interviews with them, and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> lol he is anti-Syria, and anti-Alasad... why would France 24 interview pro Syria journalists?
> you don't use France 24, but your terrorists leaders do.. interviews with them, and etc...


There are pro-Assad articles on Al Jazeera.
It's an OPINION article. Do you know what that is? 
An interview isn't providing support. You claim the west are so anti-Assad, yet they had 2 interviews with him within the span of a month.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> There are pro-Assad articles on Al Jazeera you idiot.
> It's an OPINION article. Do you know what that is? You know, the retarded words that come out of your mouth every day.
> An interview isn't providing support. You claim the west are so anti-Assad, yet they had 2 interviews with him within the span of a month.


Give me link of Pro Alasad article on Aljazeera 

and keep insulting me... 

@waz , is there a solution to this kid here? read most of his posts, the word idiot and retarded and etc are always present... 
would someone teach this kid some manners please?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

@Dr.Thrax please do not insult members when you reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

waz said:


> @Dr.Thrax please do not insult members when you reply.


I was insulting the words that came out of his mouth, not him.


----------



## waz

Dr.Thrax said:


> I was insulting the words that came out of his mouth, not him.



Ok, but please let's keep as pleasant as it can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Give me link of Pro Alasad article on Aljazeera


It was from late 2013/early 2014, how am I supposed to find that?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I was insulting the words that came out of his mouth, not him.


No you did insult and called me idiot directly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahrar Al-Sham's assault on a regime-held town in Idlib province:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> It was from late 2013/early 2014, how am I supposed to find that?


See you said they did, so now you have to prove your claim, maybe use Google?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> No you did insult and called me idiot directly...


Well, considering your state of mind and support for Assad...I'd actually say that's a compliment. But I have to be "politically correct" here.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, considering your state of mind and support for Assad...I'd actually say that's a compliment. But I have to be "politically correct" here.


What happened to your democracy? Where you accept others point or view? Oh wait no such thing... 
@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> See you said they did, so now you have to prove your claim, maybe use Google?


I did, can't find it.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I did, can't find it.


You can't just throw stuff like that here without evidence... Next time your gonna say Alasad sunk the titanic then, and you will say I lost the link or couldn't find it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> What happened to your democracy? Where you accept others point or view? Oh wait no such thing...
> @waz


I don't accept other's points of view when they support a genocidal mass-murdering maniac.
I took into account your point of view, never accepted it. That's democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't accept other's points of view when they support a genocidal mass-murdering maniac.
> I took into account your point of view, never accepted it. That's democracy.


Yeah democracy is you respect others opinion and etc... But again no such thing exists... 
I can say the same thing about you, but I won't get down to your level, you will probably best me with your expierence


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> You can't just throw stuff like that here without evidence... Next time your gonna say Alasad sunk the titanic then, and you will say I lost the link or couldn't find it..


There's pro-Assad articles on other sites that you claim are "anti-Syria," for example the guardian: Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian



Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah democracy is you respect others opinion and etc... But again no such thing exists...
> I can say the same thing about you, but I won't get down to your level, you will probably best me with your expierence


No such thing exists?
Well, I guess you've never head of Sweden, Norway, Finland, etc. Opinions are respected, but not adhered to. And I've already debunked almost all of your pro-Assad positions, you just refuse to accept that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> There's pro-Assad articles on other sites that you claim are "anti-Syria," for example the guardian: Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian


That's the Guardian, not aljazeera

BTW thanks for the link, even western media admits Alasad had the majority of Syrians support...



Dr.Thrax said:


> No such thing exists?
> Well, I guess you've never head of Sweden, Norway, Finland, etc. Opinions are respected, but not adhered to. And I've already debunked almost all of your pro-Assad positions, you just refuse to accept that.


Sweden don't have terrorists killing it's own people daily and asking the west or east to invade their country


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> That's the Guardian, not aljazeera
> 
> BTW thanks for the link, even western media admits Alasad had the majority of Syrians support...
> 
> [QUOTE="Dr.Thrax, post: 6784701, member: 164872"
> 
> No such thing exists?
> Well, I guess you've never head of Sweden, Norway, Finland, etc. Opinions are respected, but not adhered to. And I've already debunked almost all of your pro-Assad positions, you just refuse to accept that.


Sweden don't have terrorists...[/QUOTE]
I told you, couldn't find the article on Al Jazeera, but other news sources have the same thing: It's an opinion article. Not what the news networks represents necessarily.
No terrorists in Sweden? Well, the 3 mosques burned down there aren't terror attacks I guess...

Plus, what does free speech have to do with "terrorism?" Free speech can exist where terrorism exists....example: France. Charlie Hebdo attack was a terrorist attack (although I hate the magazine and their work.) But obviously, the free speech there is biased. Sweden, again, is an example.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sweden don't have terrorists...


I told you, couldn't find the article on Al Jazeera, but other news sources have the same thing: It's an opinion article. Not what the news networks represents necessarily.
No terrorists in Sweden? Well, the 3 mosques burned down there aren't terror attacks I guess...[/QUOTE]
Once in a while, not a daily thing... Again democracy doesn't exist... It's all about money and power and if you believe in democracy that is because you are brainwashed and /or to young to know better 

Anyways I'm done with you.. My God open your eyes to see the truth..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Regime Sources - Brigadier general Nimer Hussein killed by Rebels in the ongoing battles in Daraa

15 regime forces including republican Guards Lt. Col. Fadi Mohamad were killed today in a surprise attack on the Wafidain camp front on outskirts of Douma.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak-Americanos

So many Iranian Commanders Generals have been killed so far. I still hope Sulaimani is still in Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*Assad forces execute 12 troopers over 'treason' charges in Daraa*

2015-02-15

(Zaman Al Wasl)- Activists loyal to the Syrian regime said Saturday 12 officers and soldiers were summarily killed in Daraa province over charges of ccooperating with rebels what caused the loss of military bases last month.

The official Facebook page of National Defense militia in Daraa province assured killing of 12 troopers in 9 Division by the armed forces that have been waging a fierce assault on Syrian south since Wednesday to recapture territory and military bases were controlled by the Southern Front, key rebel group belongs to the Free Syrian Army (FSA). 

Media close to the Syrian government and Hezbollah said the operation had been several weeks in the planning.

Bashar al-Assad’s forces and their Lebanese Shi'ite allies took new ground in a major offensive in Daraa province on Wednesday, pressing a campaign against rebels posing one of the biggest remaining threats to Damascus, according to Reuters.

Sources on both sides of the southern battlefront said the offensive aimed to shield the capital Damascus, a short drive to the north. The insurgents had made significant gains in the south in recent months, taking several military bases.

Qasem Soleimani, commander of the Iranian Quds Force, is believed to be the top commander of the offensive on Daraa, activists said.

Reports said Soleimani backed by Hezbollah fighters have carried on, and for the first time, full battles against rebels without any participation from the Assad side. Suleiman wants to eliminate FSA from the south, activists said.

"This is the biggest offensive so far," said Assad Zoubi, a defected Syrian army colonel based in Jordan's capital Amman who is affiliated with the Southern Front groups. "Their aim is to move towards and recapture the strategic Tel Hara which the rebels took nearly six months ago," he told Reuters.

In their turn, rebels said dozens of Assad soldiers and Shiite militants were killed in the battles and many held captive, according to rebel Twitter feeds.

The southern rebels have received aid including what they describe as small amounts of military support through an operations room based in Jordan, a staunch U.S. ally determined to keep its Syrian frontier safe from jihadists.

Most rebels of Daraa, who are fighting to topple Bashar al-Assad, belong to the Southern Front, which includes some 30,000 fighters from more than 55 mainstream opposition groups operating from the Jordanian border to the outskirts of Damascus and the Golan Heights.

Al Qaeda's Syrian arm, the Nusra Front, is also active in the south, which stretches up to the frontiers with Jordan and Israel, while rival Islamic State jihadists control much of the north and east of the country.

Syria's conflict, now in its fourth year, has killed more than 220,000 people and caused millions to flee.

Assad forces execute 12 troopers over 'treason' charges in Daraa SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaish al Islam uploaded a video (too graphic to link) of their defensive operations around Wafidin Camp. It includes a regime airstrike that hit it's own positions, JAI massacring regime troops, and a hilarious moment were a JAI fighter says to a crawling Republican Guard member "come habibi come," and proceeds to shoot him. Just search in youtube:
+18 شاهد ماذا فعل جيش الإسلام بلواء الحرس الجمهوري على مشارف الغوطة

Also, the number of dead regime fighters on the offensive against Dara'a (including foreigners, who comprise most of the force anyways) is 110+ as of ~20 hours ago.
Regime has also lost 8 T-72s and the rebels have captured 4 T-72s. 11 militants of Iraqi Abu Fadel Abbas militia were captured by rebels. Source is FreeSyriaTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> *JAI massacring regime troops, and a hilarious moment were a JAI fighter says to a crawling Republican Guard member "come habibi come," and proceeds to shoot him.* .


Look at this sick mentality... He finds it funny that watching people die and getting shot... People like him for sure have no place in Syria that's if he is even Syrian...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Another IRGC general sent to hell.







Brigadier General Mohammad Reza Hosseini Moghaddam Qaan, deputy commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force

Gosh how many generals they have? They die like flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Another IRGC general sent to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigadier General Mohammad Reza Hosseini Moghaddam Qaan, deputy commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force
> 
> Gosh how many generals they have? They die like flies.


Didn't knew Samera is in Syria .
It's right everyday you learn something .

by the way isn't this something from eleven days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Another IRGC general sent to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigadier General Mohammad Reza Hosseini Moghaddam Qaan, deputy commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force
> 
> Gosh how many generals they have? They die like flies.


I think He was martyred in Iraq fighting your i$i$ terrorists.. Another prove here that shows Israelies support i$i$... And if he was martyred in Syria he died honorably fighting the Israeli terrorists in Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

Iran's loss of senior generals goes to show how much it's investing into these fights. Well and truly, Iran's regional hegemony is at stake here, and the bad news (for it) is that it cannot win in Syria.

Assad simply doesn't have enough Alawites and peripheral support to use as cannon fodder over a prolonged period. He will not regain control of Syria, and the rebels, over the long term, will simply win the war of attrition.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1000

They're mostly retired commanders from the Iran-Iraq war, there are many obviously as there was conscription and a war. Some of them religious, want to die as martyr on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Its war, so this happens. I love how everyone got their heads so far stuck up Iran's buthole, that they are celebrating something so minor as this. 
Not to take way anything from that general.
For every Iranian general sacrificed, thousands upons thousands of terrorist filth are sent to the depths of hell.

Lets keep the good fight going.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Another IRGC general sent to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigadier General Mohammad Reza Hosseini Moghaddam Qaan, deputy commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force
> 
> Gosh how many generals they have? They die like flies.



Aaaaaaand...... still you are hurting so bad over Hezbollah liquidating 2 IDF terrorists, your attitude towards Iran has became even more troll-like after that incident. Yo don't even try to hide it and that's good.

lol at the 'general' thing. Every Iranian dies is made a 'super duper senior general' to boost the loser's moral. This guy was a *retired *Iran-Iraq war veteran who had no active role in any military organization.

And again lol at the fact that you just showed your happiness over killing of someone who fought IS scums, which again proves my point that Israel and Daesh are 2 sides of the same coin.

To make it clear, we will continue to fight the *mini-Israelis* in the region, e.g Daesh and Nus-Rats. Some may be martyred in this way, but we have much more than enough number of them. Only IS scums and their likes and sympathizers get happy over killing of someone like him.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime has also lost 8 T-72s and the rebels have captured 4 T-72s. 11 militants of Iraqi Abu Fadel Abbas militia were captured by rebels. *Source is FreeSyriaTV*.



I should have known the source of all that rubbish, without providing one single proof.

And I'm still waiting for pics of even one member of those 'dozens' that terrorists claimed they have killed from Hezbollah. Not even one pic. Their internet propagandists are on full throttle in Twitter and Facebook to boost their morals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Aaaaaaand...... still you are hurting so bad over Hezbollah liquidating 2 IDF terrorists, your attitude towards Iran has became even more troll-like after that incident. Yo don't even try to hide it and that's good.


Its you who invent nonsense that Hezzie offensive is main news in Israel, although no one cared at all.



> lol at the 'general' thing. Every Iranian dies is made a 'super duper senior general' to boost the loser's moral. This guy was a *retired *Iran-Iraq war veteran who had no active role in any military organization.


Yeah sure.

گرامیداشت سردار شهید حسینی مقدم

مراسم گرامیداشت شهید مدافع حرم سردار محمد رضا حسینی مقدم با حضور سردار قاآنی، جانشین فرمانده سپاه قدس سپاه پاسداران در مشهد مقدس برگزار شد./ عکس: ابنا

جام نیوز :: JamNews - تصاویر/ مراسم گرامیداشت سردار شهید حسینی مقدم



> And again lol at the fact that you just showed your happiness over killing of someone who fought IS scums, which again proves my point that Israel and Daesh are 2 sides of the same coin.


IRGC are way larger terrorists than IS. When Mugniyeh was blowing up embassies and peacekeepers IS were still in kindergarten. You invented the suicide terror. And now daily barrel bombs, starvation and gassing are dwarfing IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Its war, so this happens. I love how everyone got their heads so far stuck up Iran's buthole, that they are celebrating something so minor as this.
> Not to take way anything from that general.
> For every Iranian general sacrificed, thousands upons thousands of terrorist filth are sent to the depths of hell.
> 
> Lets keep the good fight going.


So killing Iranian high ranking officers by mere rebels is a "so minor thing"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Look at this sick mentality... He finds it funny that watching people die and getting shot... People like him for sure have no place in Syria that's if he is even Syrian...


Well, they obviously had to go up the ranks and kill a lot of people to get in to the Revolutionary Guard, so it is hilarious watching them die.



Serpentine said:


> I should have known the source of all that rubbish, without providing one single proof.
> 
> And I'm still waiting for pics of even one member of those 'dozens' that terrorists claimed they have killed from Hezbollah. Not even one pic. Their internet propagandists are on full throttle in Twitter and Facebook to boost their morals.


Dude, have you seen all of the videos of the T-72's getting blown up? Rebels have uploaded at least 6(IIRC) in the last few days of them using ATGMs against T-72s in Dara'a. The proof is there.
And again, as I said, rebels and activists called for a media blackout. They still upload, but only in combat. And they don't really have the time or ability to go into enemy positions and film their dead.

Aftermath of airstrikes on Jisr al-Shughour:
One of the children who was pulled out of the rubble #massacre 15-2-2015





Only some of the dead regime fighters, frying in hell:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> They can compel to be used as they wish as they can threaten their families.



that happened in WW2 as well. Men of fighting age were all drafted in.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yeah sure.
> 
> گرامیداشت سردار شهید حسینی مقدم
> 
> مراسم گرامیداشت شهید مدافع حرم سردار محمد رضا حسینی مقدم با حضور سردار قاآنی، جانشین فرمانده سپاه قدس سپاه پاسداران در مشهد مقدس برگزار شد./ عکس: ابنا
> 
> جام نیوز :: JamNews - تصاویر/ مراسم گرامیداشت سردار شهید حسینی مقدم



So what exactly does that prove? What are you trying to say by posting this link? How does that disprove my point that he was merely a retired ex-Iran-Iraq war veteran? 

Do you know what is a general? A high ranking officer who has NOT been retired from active military service, please educate yourself.


500 said:


> IRGC are way larger terrorists than IS. When Mugniyeh was blowing up embassies and peacekeepers IS were still in kindergarten. You invented the suicide terror. And now daily barrel bombs, starvation and gassing are dwarfing IS.



Lol, Israel is the state creating terror in from very first day of its unholy creation by western powers in 1948.

The baby killer state of Israel has no match when it comes to terror. Israel and IS are the same, with former having the support of west while IS lacks it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*SYRIAN-REPORTER PROVIDES PROOF THAT – A BRANCH OF THE IRAQIS ARMED FORCE- JOINS EFFORTS WITH THE SYRIAN REGIME IN DARAA*





*Syrian-Reporter provides proof that – a branch of the Iraqis Armed Force- joins efforts with the Syrian regime*
on: February 10, 2015In: Militias
Syrian Reporter

*Syrian-Reporter provides proof that “Rapid Reaction Brigade”- a branch of the Iraqis Armed Force- joins efforts with the Syrian regime in its recent battles in Dara, south of Syria.*

Syrian reporter reveals participation of the “Rapid Reaction Brigade of the Iraqi army” in Daraa battles in south of Syria. 





Rapid Reaction Brigade logo


The vague situation in what is going on the ground in the countryside of Daraa is beginning to unravel day after day.
Syrian reporter managed to get a picture of an Iraqi fighter that proves ‘Rapid reaction of the Iraqi Army Brigade’ involvement in pro-regime army in the northern countryside of Daraa battles.
The photo of a fighter “*Marwan al-Lami* taken in Sheikh Mesken city north of Daraa , clearly shows the Brigade slogan on his military uniform.
Syrian reporter published his picture, which he himself had posted three hours ago with a vehicle carrying a 14.5 mm machine gun “M / I, Just before he joined the fighting in recent battles of Daraa.






In a different picture, Lami is shown with another militia leaders Alavgano Abu Abbas al-Khazali, who was also killed in Sheikh Mesken battles. 






Marwan al-Lami was an active member in “Master of Martyrs” battalion as it is shown in the picture flying the banner of ‘master of martyrs’ militia in the highway of Damascus International Airport. 





Banner of ‘Master of Martyrs


The militia “Master of Martyrs” Iraqi Shiite Mourned their fighters who have been killed in Syria, and he was last of the two killed in the countryside of Daraa Sheikh Mesken area while the rebels were in process of librating the 82 air defense brigade in the outskirts of Sheikh Mesken , Where both of Hassanein Jawad Aharichaoui (Abu Abbas al-Khazali), and Mohammad Ali Abdul-Hussein al-Khalidi were killed.
It is noteworthy that Bashar al-Assad’s regime thrown in a wide range of Shiite militia fighters toward of Daraa front in order to stop the rebels from advancing toward the Damascus the capital. Already these militias are mourning large number of their fighters that were killed in the town of Mesken- north of Daraa and The most important of them was Gen.Hassan Hzbawi leader in the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.

More photos for Marwan al-Lami in Syria :










With Syrian regime Tank

Protest of "caged children of Douma" against hunger siege & mass bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*35 IS militants and 4 YPG fighters killed in clashes in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
February 15, 2015 Comments Off



Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 35 IS militants at least killed in clashes with YPG supported by the brigade of al- Raqqa rebels and the battalions of Shams al- Shamal in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, where YPG could seize Baghdak Hill inside the administrative boundaries of the province of al- Raqqa and Jareqli Hill in the southwest of the city. 4 YPG fighters killed in the most violent clashes since controlling the city in January 26, 2015.


US led coalition warplanes carried out some raids on the IS positions in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”.


----------



## DizuJ

recent pictures of the Iranian IRGC general killed by rebels in Daraa 








Daraa
Weapons captured by the FSA from the hezbulrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah democracy is you respect others opinion and etc... But again no such thing exists...
> I can say the same thing about you, but I won't get down to your level, you will probably best me with your expierence



He follows saudi democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So what exactly does that prove?


That he was a Brig General.



> Lol, Israel is the state creating terror in from very first day of its unholy creation by western powers in 1948.
> 
> The baby killer state of Israel has no match when it comes to terror. Israel and IS are the same, with former having the support of west while IS lacks it.


Assad killed in 4 years many times more than Israel in 65 years. And he did and still doing crimes that no one did since Nazis, like mass starvation of towns.

And its not the first time Assad's slaughter their own population (Hama 1982) and Palestinians (Tal Zaatar 1976, Tripoli 1983, War of the camps 1985-1988).








ebray said:


> recent pictures of the Iranian IRGC general killed by rebels in Daraa
> View attachment 193771
> View attachment 193772


Colonel actually, but still nice.

No barrel bombs in Syria (c) Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

When Israelis talk the truth more than Iranians you know something is wrong. Thank you @500, at least I agree with you on one thing. Still hate your country though (wrong thread to discuss anyways.)


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> When Israelis talk the truth more than Iranians you know something is wrong. Thank you @500, at least I agree with you on one thing. Still hate your country though (wrong thread to discuss anyways.)


 your posts and thanks should be posted in this thread, it fits in here...

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

traitors like you will never have a place in Syria, thats if you are even Syrian...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> your posts and thanks should be posted in this thread, it fits in here...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> traitors like you will never have a place in Syria, thats if you are even Syrian...


Somehow I support Israel even though I just stated I hated it, and my signature says so too.
Assadists are almost as stupid as Shia Mullahs.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> *Somehow I support Israel *even though I just stated I hated it, and my signature says so too.
> Assadists are almost as stupid as Shia Mullahs.


you have to, they will be saving your beloved terrorists soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you have to, they will be saving your beloved terrorists soon...


We don't need Israel to save us, your attack has basically faltered and a counterattack is imminent.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> We don't need Israel to save us, your attack has basically faltered and a counterattack is imminent.


, yeah just beg them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> *35 IS militants and 4 YPG fighters killed in clashes in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
> February 15, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 35 IS militants at least killed in clashes with YPG supported by the brigade of al- Raqqa rebels and the battalions of Shams al- Shamal in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”, where YPG could seize Baghdak Hill inside the administrative boundaries of the province of al- Raqqa and Jareqli Hill in the southwest of the city. 4 YPG fighters killed in the most violent clashes since controlling the city in January 26, 2015.
> 
> 
> US led coalition warplanes carried out some raids on the IS positions in the countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”.


Why are the apes propaganda are so funny 

I remember that you killed a lot of isis without suffering from causalities

Like you claimed killing of 20000 iraqi soldiers while only lose 5000 

Or killing 16 thousands turkish soldiers while 7000 pkk dogs 

Or killing 14 thousands iranian soldiers in uremia alone 

Or 3000 pjak ape vs 35 revolutionaryguard and you killed 750 revolutionary guards and your apes lost only 20 dog

I remember the number was 300 revolutionary gaurd now suddenly the number rose up


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Israel Mossad chief: Bashar al Assad is Israel's best man in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hizbulat are the ones who act in his defense.


yes Israel loves Alasad, because it loves Iran so much... 





How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> that happened in WW2 as well. Men of fighting age were all drafted in.


Nice avatar, although I would have preferred this one as it shows the extent of intimacy between brothers:


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Nice avatar, although I would have preferred this one as it shows the extent of intimacy between brothers:


It's show your king as low life traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Absolutely .
> Wasn't Israel the country that provided weapons to the Iranians during the Iran -Iraq war.
> Iran -Contra affair is not that faded in our memories.


oh you care so much about Saddam, would you care to tell us who took him out? 
Iran and Saddam were enemies, and everyone knows that...

so if you're talking about Israel arming, now Israel is arming the F$A terrorists themselves, and treating them, in addition to training by mossad... oh and also see post #171

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Diversion is good , if done intelligently not foolishly like u .
> 
> Yes, Iran and Saddam were enemies and Isreal provided weapons to Iran.
> This must be quite simple for u to understand.
> 
> As regards to who took out Saddam, America with the help of the Iranians and one knows very well who runs America.
> 
> Now as regards to Israel arming FSA, i would like to have some proofs . Intelligent ones but i doubt from u i can see that.



yeah like America used Iran soil to launch its planes.. it didn't use its own puppet countries in gcc... 
this thread here contains what you need ....

How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> That thread contains a great deal of value for people who are
> 
> FOOLISH
> 
> and sorry to say
> 
> I don't belong to ur category.


of course you refuse to accept reality... like I said it has all the videos and links you were asking for, from Israeli media itself.. here is a little sample, since I know you wont open it because you fear the truth...
The Jewish Press » » Report: Commander of Syrian Rebels Trained in Israel

UN Report: Israel in Regular Contact with Syrian Rebels including ISIS


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> *Iran helped USA to invade Afghanistan and Iraq *


 this video has been posted here so many time...
Iran and Saddam were enemies, and it worked with the US against AQ terrorists, and now Iran could have been also working with US in Iraq against I$I$ terrorists... now you're crying about your AQ terrorists and I$I$ terrorists... it shows your true colors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Jewish press says their is no such thing as PALESTINE
> 
> Should we believe that too?
> 
> Quote something meaningful and verifiable from sources that have some credibility . If quoting randomly is the norm than i can quote u a ton and bury u under the weight of nonsense as u try to do every second over here.
> 
> Tell ur masters to teach u something new instead of false propagation, for i know u need the money from propagation to feed ur family so i sympathies with ur predicament.
> 
> 
> 
> Well truth can be posted any number of times and it remains the same
> It is falsehood that is afraid of being exposed.


I gave you Israeli media, because if I gave you Syrian link, you would cry Syrian propaganda...

so tell me what is a reliable source to you? Aljazeera terrorists?
or wait you want something from I$I$ magazine or AQ TV channels? I know you love I$I$ so here is something for you














you told me that you know who controls America, and we all know that America is training and arming F$A terrorists... 












Mussana said:


> * one knows very well who runs America.*
> 
> Now as regards to Israel arming FSA, i would like to have some proofs . Intelligent ones but i doubt from u i can see that.


U.S. Congress approves arming Syrian rebels, funding government| Reuters

Pentagon: U.S. to begin to train and equip moderate Syria rebels - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*The Situation In Syria | 15th of February, 2015*
*



*​


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> U.S. Congress approves arming Syrian rebels, funding government| Reuters
> 
> Pentagon: U.S. to begin to train and equip moderate Syria rebels - CNN.com



Now this is something from u that is true .

Only thing debatable is whom are the Americans arming and what is the purpose.

Is the primary purpose to topple Assad or is it to safeguard the interests of America and its allies isreal by arming and training a force that acts as a counter balance to the Islamists.[/QUOTE]
It is arming your f$a terrorists to protect Israel for sure, f$a terrorists = AQ terrorists = i$i$ all work for Israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> It is arming your f$a terrorists to protect Israel for sure, f$a terrorists = AQ terrorists = i$i$ all work for Israel...[]
> 
> 
> Now debate buddy
> Reasoning and logic seem to have left u a long time ago but at least do give it a try . Maybe u can get it back if u seriously start using ur brain.
> 
> Now let us analyze ur theory and refute it by ur own comments
> 
> "f$a terrorists = AQ terrorists = i$i$ all work for Israel"
> 
> U posted a vedio above of some one who left FSA for IS and in that video he is very critical of that
> 
> Why if there is no difference does he leave one for the other.
> 
> As i said do use ur brain sometime.


Lol, look who's talking
1. You said or implied that Israel runs America, so I gave you link showing you how America is training and arm f$a terrorists..
2. Alqaeda was created by America and it's puppets same with i$i$, most of them were trained by America when they were f$a terrorists and joined a group with different name because it was stronger than them, it's like mafia..
3. Tell us your views about f$a terrorists and i$i$...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, look who's talking
> 2. Alqaeda was created by America and it's puppets same with i$i$, most of them were trained by America when they were f$a terrorists and joined a group with different name because it was stronger than them, it's like mafia..


Why don't they just fight together then ?, why would they kill thousands of each other ?
I don't think the US is that stupid.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Let us debate one at a time and the conclusions we draw must be the bench mark for us to stand on in the discussions here from now onwards..
> 
> 1. I say America is run by jews . What is ur take.


By the zionoists israelis...



Antaréss said:


> Why don't they just fight together then ?, why would they kill thousands of each other ?
> I don't think the US is that stupid.


They are, Jabhat al-Nusra fights together with f$a terrorists recent argument is basically over control and money, like mafia, and i$i$ fought with f$a terrorists before they broke up over the issue of control and power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> They are, Jabhat al-Nusra fights together with f$a terrorists recent argument is basically over control and money, like mafia, and i$i$ fought with f$a terrorists before they broke up over the issue of control and power


US-led airstrikes have also hit Jabhat Al-Nusra besides ISIS, as for money, they fight 24/7 so why would they need money ?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> U said. Alqaeda was created by America and it's puppets same with i$i$, most of them were trained by America when they were f$a terrorists and joined a group with different name because it was stronger than them, it's like mafia.
> 
> Now if America created al-qaeda and its puppet the IS , ( indirectly meaning Isreal created them ) , why are they bombing them left , right and Centre?
> This negates ur theory that they act on their behest but in fact the present day FACTS prove that they act against them , so the need for America (ruled by Jews as u accepted) to bomb them.


Oh how naive you are, poor soul...

If there is no AQ and no i$i$ there is no war, there is no need for America to be involved in the region, no need for the west to sell their weapons to their puppets scaring them with their own monster... Can you tell me when was the last time AQ attacked Israel or i$i$ attacked Israel?? You know bin laden used to be the west's mighty warrior.. Then when his use is over they turned him into an enemy..
Wow I didn't know you were that naive...



Antaréss said:


> US-led airstrikes have also hit Jabhat Al-Nusra besides ISIS, as for money, they fight 24/7 so why would they need money ?


Money = power, If you have money you have control.. They are fighting over who controls what..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> your posts and thanks should be posted in this thread, it fits in here...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> traitors like you will never have a place in Syria, thats if you are even Syrian...


You support Assad regime which slaughtered Palestinians by thousands and keeps slaughtering them right now and u have a nerve to use the Palestinian card?

Here I liked u so u stop whining.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> You support Assad regime which slaughtered Palestinians by thousands and keeps slaughtering them right now and u have a nerve to use the Palestinian card?
> 
> Here I liked u so u stop whining.


Look who is talking about Palestinians, if you care about them so much, then get out of their land, and stop stealing their homes... You are very considerate, your crocodile tears are strong... 
And the ones that are killing Palestinian now are the f$a terrorists even Palestine itself admit it... 
Your love to the f$a terrorists is no secret, you are their propaganda machine here along with others...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Halimi

Hassan Nasrallah with his ally via Assad, Mr. Elie Hobeika, the murderer of Palestinians at Sabra and Shatila.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Halimi said:


> Hassan Nasrallah with his ally via Assad, Mr. Elie Hobeika, the murderer of Palestinians at Sabra and Shatila.



Keep us out of this discussion.


----------



## Falcon29

Mussana said:


> What has happened is part of History and none can change that and facts will continue to adore these threads even if they are HISTORY.



This is a thread about syria. Nobody bring up Palestinian people. Especially people like the criminal bigoted Jew member here. 

All posts that do mention Palstinians will be reported and mods will be tagged from now on.


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Look who is talking about Palestinians, if you care about them so much, then get out of their land, and stop stealing their homes... You are very considerate, your crocodile tears are strong...
> And the ones that are killing Palestinian now are the f$a terrorists even Palestine itself admit it...
> Your love to the f$a terrorists is no secret, you are their propaganda machine here along with others...


Palestinians in Israel have highest life standards in Middle East. And we did not starve Palestinians even when they sent hundreds of suicide bombers and fired thousands of rockets at us.








Falcon29 said:


> This is a thread about syria. Nobody bring up Palestinian people. Especially people like the criminal bigoted Jew member here.
> 
> All posts that do mention Palstinians will be reported and mods will be tagged from now on.


Tell that to SL, who is bytching about Israel all the time.


----------



## beast89

Halimi said:


> Hassan Nasrallah with his ally via Assad, Mr. Elie Hobeika, the murderer of Palestinians at Sabra and Shatila.



lets not forget samir geagea on saudi pay roll and his contributions and deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Mussana said:


> This conflict is inter-wined and a host of other countries will come to be discussed while Syria is being discussed so take it easy . Refer only when Palestine is being discussed just to derail the discussion.



I am taking it easy, however there are dirty scumbags in this thread who want to involve Palestinians in order to create tensions between my people and sides in the Syrian conflict. I don't like dirty Jewishness, I'm not even remotely Jewish. If the Jew does so others shouldn't adopt his ways. Jews are satanists and avowed enemies of God.

I'm not worried about myself, I care for my people. Many of my people are secular nationalists and like Lebanon and Hezbollah and the strife in Lebanon is a thing of the past which everyone got over. When people decide to use my people as cannon fodder against others they don't like it means Arabs still have pathetic traditional backwards mentality. And Sunni Islamists need to clean that up. It's 2015 no more of traditional Arabness or Jewishness. This year and next year are years of dramatic changes and cleansing of the region from filth. The Arab people are returning to follow Islam and nobody can stop that.


----------



## Halimi

Falcon29 said:


> Many of my people are secular nationalists and like Lebanon and Hezbollah and the strife in Lebanon is a thing of the past which everyone got over.



Any of your people who side with Hezbollah, including Hamas, are vermin who will get their recompense sooner or later. I'm a Lebanese Sunni Muslim, and the whole 'resistance' love-relationship some of you've got going there with Iran is absolutely despicable. 

The days of us clapping blindly for anyone who fires at Israel are over. We've seen, with our own eyes, the death machines of Iran, Assad and Hezbollah at work. They're our foremost enemy and have killed more of us than you can begin to even comprehend.

Any Palestinian faction, group or leader who sides with Hezbollah/Iran/Assad will pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Again u come out with one of ur great foolish arguments and that is understandable from u.
> 
> U want to make this ridiculous comment that if there is no Qaeda presence, there won't be a war in middle east and America can't sell its weapons.
> 
> ( America has been supplying weapons to the whole world long before the first from the Qaeda figures was ever born).
> 
> It supplied the Iraqis and through the isrealis , it supplied the Iranians in the iran - iraq war. It supplies the Egyptians , Saudis , jordanians , yemenis and others long before any one in the muslim world knew the name of Qaeda or IS.
> Infact America is trying its utmost to suppress groups like Qaeda and IS because if they come to power in this part of the world then that will dry out its supplies of weapons to this region as the monarchs are easy to manipulate compared to the Islamists.
> 
> I thought that none can surpass the foolishness of ur previous comments but u keep on setting new records.
> 
> Now as regards to AQ attacking Isreal , with border guards like Hizbulat ( former secretary general of Hizbulat having attested to the fact ), it is more important to take these border guards out before attacking Isreal.
> 
> Now AQ and like minded parties are fighting on mulitiple fronts like in Afghanistan, iraq, Yemen and other places against the Americans , the same Americans u urself said are under the command of Jews .
> 
> So clearly the AQ forces are fighting the backbone of Isreal compared to others.


You forgot that Aq borders Israel now, and Israel have been their air force for a while... 

Your true colors are shown, so you are a fan of Aq and i$i$?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

child protecting his little sister from Assad’s Airstrikes. Has to be one of the most heartbreaking Pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

Mussana said:


> A simple question to u about Palestine
> What is so important about palestine that u only talk about it , none of u talks about Chechenya, Kashmir , Bosnia, nagora-karabag and other muslim dominated places that are under occupation?


Because these friday muslims do not like one of their fellows mistreated by Hebrews, but they have no qualm to see other muslims being slaughtered by others and especially by fellow Muslims.


----------



## Falcon29

Halimi said:


> Any of your people who side with Hezbollah, including Hamas, are vermin who will get their recompense sooner or later. I'm a Lebanese Sunni Muslim, and the whole 'resistance' love-relationship some of you've got going there with Iran is absolutely despicable.
> 
> The days of us clapping blindly for anyone who fires at Israel are over. We've seen, with our own eyes, the death machines of Iran, Assad and Hezbollah at work. They're our foremost enemy and have killed more of us than you can begin to even comprehend.
> 
> Any Palestinian faction, group or leader who sides with Hezbollah/Iran/Assad will pay.



Hamas cut ties with Iran long ago. And last person should be you. Lebanese Sunni Muslim...ha...Go tell that joke to someone else haywaan....

You are probably Arab idol beirtu night club Arab like all other secularist junkies in the region. I am Sunni Islamist and I support caliphate. This means dismantling Arab governments. And you need another 1000 years to be like Hamas. Don't ever criticize your kings. Hamas is God's angels on earth, secularist pro Israel junkies can do all they can to support Israel but will always fail in bringing down the mujahideen of Palestine. If you were Sunni Muslim you would know God said in hadih that people in Palestine will struggle for the truth until the last day on earth.


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> child protecting his little sister from Assad’s Airstrikes. Has to be one of the most heartbreaking Pic.
> 
> View attachment 193931


Yes I can see the airstrike and shame on that person who took the picture for not protecting them, oh of course he wants propagonda material...


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> child protecting his little sister from Assad’s Airstrikes. Has to be one of the most heartbreaking Pic.
> 
> View attachment 193931




Strong journalism. Look! look at all those jets in the sky coming for them. Look it's written Syria all over the place. That's how low rebel propagandists on social media have gone, they have no new content for propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurds, Syrian rebels edge into Islamic State stronghold: monitor*
*Sun Feb 15, 2015 2:21pm EST*

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Kurdish forces backed by Syrian insurgent groups took control of a hill inside the provincial stronghold of the militant Islamic State group on Sunday after deadly clashes, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

The Kurdish forces, supported by U.S.-led air strikes, drove Islamic State fighters from the town of Kobani last month near the Turkish border and have pushed them back from surrounding villages in northern Syria. Islamic State still holds tracts of land across northern and eastern Syria and into Iraq.

Now the Kurds and other local fighters who oppose Islamic State have taken a hill south of Kobani which lies within Raqqa province - the stronghold of the al Qaeda offshoot in Syria, said the Observatory, which tracks the conflict through sources on the ground.

"It is the first time they get into Raqqa," the Observatory's founder Rami Abdulrahman said. He added that at least 35 Islamic State fighters and four members of the Kurdish forces had been killed on Sunday in battles near Kobani, which were the heaviest since the Kurds took back the town.

The fight for Kobani, known as Ayn al-Arab in Arabic, become the focus of international efforts to combat Islamic State and was the first time that a U.S-led aerial campaign had worked with local ground forces to oust the militants in Syria.

The Observatory said on Saturday that the Kurds had regained control of at least 163 villages around Kobani in the three weeks since they pushed Islamic State fighters out of the town.

In recent weeks the Kurds were joined by several hundred rebel fighters in the battles for areas surrounding the town, according to the Observatory. These included the Shams al-Shamal brigade and the Raqqa Revolutionaries Brigade, which both oppose the jihadists.



(Reporting by Sylvia Westall; Editing by Stephen Powell)


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> child protecting his little sister from Assad’s Airstrikes. Has to be one of the most heartbreaking Pic.
> 
> View attachment 193931



How very sad. How low have we reached as Muslims and humans to allow such a tragedy to unfold before our very eyes? I am ashamed although I cannot do much personally other than donating money for the victims of the conflict and pray. Wish that I could do more.

I believe that GCC should help all orphans of the war.

The Al-Assad regime and all its idiotic supporters will pay tenfold for their genocide and war crimes. There is no turning back.

I agree with @Falcon29 . The Syrian civil war is not about Palestinians but it has to be said that the Al-Assad genocidal regime has starved and killed 2500 civilian Palestinians in various refugee camps and by doing barrel bombardments.

See the Yarmouk refugee camp.

2200 Palestinian civilians are jailed by the genocidal regime too.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...00-Palestinians-killed-missing-in-Syria-.html

I know many Palestinians in person, even here in Denmark, that have become my close friends and it's sad that refugees outside of Palestine have to fear for their lives. From one conflict/war to another.

In this day and age we must walk with our heads bowed down out of shame and embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

Falcon29 said:


> Hamas cut ties with Iran long ago. And last person should be you. Lebanese Sunni Muslim...ha...Go tell that joke to someone else haywaan....
> 
> You are probably Arab idol beirtu night club Arab like all other secularist junkies in the region. I am Sunni Islamist and I support caliphate. This means dismantling Arab governments. And you need another 1000 years to be like Hamas. Don't ever criticize your kings. Hamas is God's angels on earth, secularist pro Israel junkies can do all they can to support Israel but will always fail in bringing down the mujahideen of Palestine. If you were Sunni Muslim you would know God said in hadih that people in Palestine will struggle for the truth until the last day on earth.



Hamas cut ties with Iran long ago? Then why is that depraved Mahmoud az-Zahhar of yours hanging off Tehran and Hezbollah, and why is he saying Hamas doesn't support the fall of the Assad regime? Why is Hamas re-establishing contacts with Iran?

As for the personal stuff, that's fine, Allah yesam7ak. If you knew who I am and my activisim, you'd be very surprised. Ibn al-Qayyim said the idiot is known by his assumptions, and I've learnt much about you from your assumptions.

As for the Hadith you're citing, at least know it in its various narrations, and that "taa'ifah al-Mansoorah" is applicable to being in Bilaad ash-Shaam generally and in another narration for being around Bayt al-Maqdis.

Appropriating that and applying it to 'Palestinians' (who are, ultimately just Syrians) shows your whole 'Sunni Islamist' nonsense is just a facade hiding your deeply-entrenched nationalist gibberish.



al-Hasani said:


> I agree with @Falcon29 . The Syrian civil war is not about Palestinians but it has to be said that the Al-Assad genocidal regime has starved and killed 2500 civilian Palestinians in various refugee camps and by doing barrel bombardments.



That's right, it's not about Palestinians and never has been. But the Iran/Assad/Hezbashaytan 'resistance' axis depends on a narrative: of defending Palestinians from oppression.

That's an absurd narrative. The Syrian regime has butchered Palestinians whenever they got in the way of its own interests, and the examples are many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nusra Front claims to shoot down SAA helicopter in Idlib


...........
@Halimi 

I don't know you and you don't know me. We may be similiar. So let's stop arguing and bashing. Don't let politics fool you, once you come and meet the men in Gaza you will know what I mean. And I'm not here to talk politics today though since I did all that in a different thread in Iran defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

israelis site called hezbollah terrorists and worried about them on the borders but seem pretty neutral towards JAN
Sources: Over 1,000 Hezbollah Terrorists on Golan - Defense/Security - News - Arutz Sheva

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Nusra Front claims to shoot down SAA helicopter in Idlib
> 
> 
> ...........
> @Halimi
> 
> I don't know you and you don't know me. We may be similiar. So let's stop arguing and bashing. Don't let politics fool you, once you come and meet the men in Gaza you will know what I mean. And I'm not here to talk politics today though since I did all that in a different thread in Iran defence forum.


It's not just a claim, they have an image.





Also, here is the situation in Aleppo, I want to go back to my city 




And a new Ahrar al Sham video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

it sickens me to see muslim countries going through a shit storm like this... stay strong my brothers...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> it sickens me to see muslim countries going through a shit storm like this... stay strong my brothers...


We have to go through this. This is a test from Allah. And it also cleanses the countries from the Hypocrites, and weakens our enemies outside of the country. And many of our brethren, Man, Woman, or Child, have been martyred and sent to heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dr.Thrax said:


> We have to go through this. This is a test from Allah. And it also cleanses the countries from the Hypocrites, and weakens our enemies outside of the country. And many of our brethren, Man, Woman, or Child, have been martyred and sent to heaven.



seems the enemies n hypocrites are winning brother... every single .... day we bleed.. and the end of all this suffering isnt in sight... after 2005 i havent seen peace in my country.. major earthquakes,biblical floods... bloodshed ... f... !

Now look at Afghanistan,Syria,Libya,Iraq.. pretty much in deep shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> seems the enemies n hypocrites are winning brother... every single .... day we bleed.. and the end of all this suffering isnt in sight... after 2005 i havent seen peace in my country.. major earthquakes,biblical floods... bloodshed ... f... !
> 
> Now look at Afghanistan,Syria,Libya,Iraq.. pretty much in deep shit.


Not in Syria, inshallah we will be victorious. The Iranians are loosing many of their top officials. Hezbollah lost too many fighters. Assad relies on Alawites (who are now starting to run away from service, a lot of them died) and foreign fighters too sustain himself. There's also people recruited by draft, but they were forced to so not motivated to fight. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not in Syria, inshallah we will be victorious. The Iranians are loosing many of their top officials. Hezbollah lost too many fighters. Assad relies on Alawites (who are now starting to run away from service, a lot of them died) and foreign fighters too sustain himself. There's also people recruited by draft, but they were forced to so not motivated to fight. It's only a matter of time.



why dont you live in peace... forget the secterian shit that is screwing our countries...? the day muslims stop hating eachother over small differences.. they will rise again..

Now lets say asad goes... than what? isis fks or islamists will start fighting over power... something we have seen previously in afghanistan,libya etc?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> why dont you live in peace... forget the secterian shit that is screwing our countries...? the day muslims stop hating eachother over small differences.. they will rise again..
> 
> Now lets say asad goes... than what? isis fks or islamists will start fighting over power... something we have seen previously in afghanistan,libya etc?


Most people are Islamists (including FSA), and a plan for a post-Assad Syria has already been laid out. And don't worry, once Assad goes, ISIS goes. ISIS and other extremists thrive on a battlefield, but fail in a peaceful situation.


----------



## Syrian Lion

The so called "Syrian" opposition terrorists want more bloodshed, they refuse peace, and they went crazy when the UN envoy spoke the truth... The F$A terrorists are causing all this bloodshed and destruction in Syria and they don't care about Syria, they are fighting for their masters and for $$$$... traitors like them will have no place in Syria, insha'Allah.... they want war, we will give them war... we Syrians are people of peace, but we will not remain silent when terrorists come and destroy our country, and kill our men and women... 

Syrian insurgent group says it will not meet 'biased' U.N. envoy | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> The so called "Syrian" opposition terrorists want more bloodshed, they refuse peace, and they went crazy when the UN envoy spoke the truth... The F$A terrorists are causing all this bloodshed and destruction in Syria and they don't care about Syria, they are fighting for their masters and for $$$$... traitors like them will have no place in Syria, insha'Allah.... they want war, we will give them war... we Syrians are people of peace, but we will not remain silent when terrorists come and destroy our country, and kill our men and women...
> 
> Syrian insurgent group says it will not meet 'biased' U.N. envoy | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


Saying Assad is part of the solution to Syria is like saying Hitler is part of the solution to the Holocaust. No, we won't co-operate with a regime that is the whole cause of the conflict, and the extremists involved within it.
We will not bow down to an oppressive regime. We will gain freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saying Assad is part of the solution to Syria is like saying Hitler is part of the solution to the Holocaust. No, we won't co-operate with a regime that is the whole cause of the conflict, and the extremists involved within it.
> We will not bow down to an oppressive regime. We will gain freedom.


lol, Hitler = F$A terrorists... F$A criminals will have no place in Syria... western puppets will never survive on Syrian soil... we sovereign nation, that will never bow down to the west ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Soverign nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really
> 
> What we see is that Assad family is wiping the shoes of the Russians to stay in power and also when the west asked it to hand the chemical weapons it danced on western tunes like an eunuch.
> 
> As i advised u yesterday also , try to use ur brain for once.



yes Syria is sovereign nation, thus this war against it.. 

and you haven't answered me, are I$I and AQ supporter?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Supporter of Islam i am.
> 
> Now, are u on assad payroll?


you didn't answer my question, it is a simple yes or no question, do you support I$I$ and AQ?

and lol no, very old silly joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Ok, since u don't understand plain and simple english let me repeat myself for u
> 
> I support Islam and any group that adheres to Islamic teachings .
> 
> Now whatever action IS and AQ take in accordance with Islamic principles , i love that and whatever action they take against it , i loathe that.


ok so you're saying that I$I$ and AQ are Islamic, or sometimes are Islamic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> Money = power, If you have money you have control.. They are fighting over who controls what..


For sure they are fighting over who controls what, that goes for all wars worldwide.


Syrian Lion said:


> ok so you're saying that I$I$ and AQ are Islamic, or sometimes are Islamic?


No body considers them 'Islamic', but when we see the coalition airstrikes targeting them 24/7, we can hardly believe the US or Saudi 'created them'.
The stereotypical trend of all pro-Assad or pro-Iran people is to *always* put the blame on west and Saudi Arabia *even when it doesn't make sense at all* .
The solution was always in Al-Assad and Al-Maliki's hands, but they preferred the difficult way.

You didn't tell me if the victims of Hama were all MB members?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> For sure they are fighting over who controls what, that goes for all wars worldwide.
> No body considers them 'Islamic', but when we see the coalition airstrikes targeting them 24/7, we can hardly believe the US or Saudi 'created them'.
> The stereotypical trend of all pro-Assad or pro-Iran people is to *always* put the blame on west and Saudi Arabia *even when it doesn't make sense at all* .
> The solution was always in Al-Assad and Al-Maliki's hands, but they preferred the difficult way.
> 
> You didn't tell me if the victims of Hama were all MB members?


again, the I$I$ same with Alqaeda, were created by the west and their puppets...I$I$ were created the same way, and when I$I$ got little out of control, the west started playing their anti-terrorism card and etc... I mean, American generals ( General Dempsey) admits it himself that I$I$ were created by their allies.. again simple google search will show you I$I$ were the same as F$A, they fought over who rules and steals what and etc.. they fought together in same battles...


Tell me in which war no human lives were lost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

al-Hasani said:


> How very sad. How low have we reached as Muslims and humans to allow such a tragedy to unfold before our very eyes? I am ashamed although I cannot do much personally other than donating money for the victims of the conflict and pray. Wish that I could do more.
> 
> I believe that GCC should help all orphans of the war.
> 
> The Al-Assad regime and all its idiotic supporters will pay tenfold for their genocide and war crimes. There is no turning back.
> 
> I agree with @Falcon29 . The Syrian civil war is not about Palestinians but it has to be said that the Al-Assad genocidal regime has starved and killed 2500 civilian Palestinians in various refugee camps and by doing barrel bombardments.
> 
> See the Yarmouk refugee camp.
> 
> 2200 Palestinian civilians are jailed by the genocidal regime too.
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...00-Palestinians-killed-missing-in-Syria-.html
> 
> I know many Palestinians in person, even here in Denmark, that have become my close friends and it's sad that refugees outside of Palestine have to fear for their lives. From one conflict/war to another.
> 
> In this day and age we must walk with our heads bowed down out of shame and embarrassment.



The end results are maintaining the resistance and geopolitical advantage against israel, but simpletons do not understand. What did Churchhill when the enigma code was discovered did he evacuate sores of Britain knowing German were planning to bomb? He didn't as it would have alerted the germans that their was cracked. What did USA do to japan to avoid opening another front? Remember FSA were begging Iran and Hezbollah not support their strategic ally stating that they will cooperate against Israel but who'd believe that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Peto Lucem: #*BREAKING**: Reports say#SAA captured #Rityan #Bashakuy and#Hardatnin located North of #Aleppo.#Nubbol #Zahraa #SyriaSyria*
*

I thought rebels were saying SAA transferred most of their forces from Aleppo to Deraa. That's a huge blow indeed.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Peto Lucem: #*BREAKING**: Reports say#SAA captured #Rityan #Bashakuy and#Hardatnin located North of #Aleppo.#Nubbol #Zahraa #SyriaSyria
> 
> 
> I thought rebels were saying SAA transferred most of their forces from Aleppo to Deraa. That's a huge blow indeed.
> 
> *


Hezbollah mega offensive in South got stuck about 1 week ago, that means they sent forces back to Aleppo. Sad I was hoping loyalists will go deeper to Daraa.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Hezbollah mega offensive got stuck about 1 week ago, that means they sent forces back to Aleppo. Sad I was hoping loyalists will go deeper to Daraa.



You never cease to amaze us with your over-obsession with Hezbollah, it means whatever they do that makes Israelis jump up and down, it's a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You never cease to amaze us with your over-obsession with Hezbollah, it means whatever they do that makes Israelis jump up and down, it's a good thing.


Week ago u claimed that all Israel is scared about Hezbollah mega offensive in Daraa. I said that I hope they will keep on. Unfortunately they did not.


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> again, the I$I$ same with Alqaeda, were created by the west and their puppets...I$I$ were created the same way, and when I$I$ got little out of control, the west started playing their anti-terrorism card and etc... I mean, American generals ( General Dempsey) admits it himself that I$I$ were created by their allies.. again simple google search will show you I$I$ were the same as F$A, they fought over who rules and steals what and etc.. they fought together in same battles...


I can say let's leave ISIS aside for now, in spite of that I still disagree over ISIS = FSA.
If I have to believe everything they say, then Moshe Ya'alon said Israelis are secretly supporting the coalition against ISIS, should I believe A and ignore B ?, or believe B and ignore A ?, I'd be using double standards if I did.
Anyway, I guess they say such things in public to make tensions or else I don't see any reason why they would expose that :







> Tell me in which war no human lives were lost...


Humans die in wars with *enemies* not with a *family that have been slaughtering us for 10ths of years*, and what about Christians of Hama? were they MB members too? I sincerely doubt that. Hafiz has been suppressing us, and his son did nothing but walked on the road that his father has paved.
Since you claimed there was 'no bloodshed?' before 2011, I'd like to remind you of Hama -in fact there are too many to mention- but here you go, compare these photos of Hama in 1982 to Syria in 2011-2015 :





























Do you spot the difference, if any ?, it is just history repeating itself.

These were from 1982, hope you don't put the blame on the western puppets this time too, if the case was really about the Muslim Brotherhood, then the answer is simple..the regime fighters kept ridiculing Islam :




From Hama in 1982, It says "There is no God but the homeland", "And no prophet but Al-Ba'ath", Astaghfirullah.
They are obviously making fun of La Ilaha Illa Allah, Muhammadun Rasoolullah.
They are doing that today as well, so how come Hafiz | Bashar don't want to face a backlash when they are | were asking for it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Antaréss 

Are you Arab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Retards mussana and rakan closed another thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

Falcon29 said:


> @Antaréss
> 
> Are you Arab?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Mussana 

Calm down, Shia don't hide who they are. They're beliefs are wrong and we always knew that. They are strong at this moment because of unity and Western support. But they're rushing too much in trying to achieve their interests and they themselves will mess their quest up. What they're trying to achieve in Arab world won't work. 

That being said , not all Muslims you see by name today should be considered Muslims. So the notion that Shia bad Sunni good isn't true. It's only true Sunni Muslims who view what's happening as reliigois struggle for defense and victory to Islam. And over the years in near future this will become more clear for everyone then we can see who is real Muslim or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667134193344513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667862567804930

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Antaréss said:


> Yes



Your avatar is beautiful sister. Makes me smile.



ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667134193344513
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667862567804930



Great. Cleanse the foreign terrorist trash trying to kill our innocent Muslim and Arab brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667134193344513
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567667862567804930


archicivilians is not a reliable source at all.


----------



## DizuJ

50 dead #SAA and Pro Regime militants reported by Sham Front just in one area: (GRAPHIC) photo.
many regime fighters killed around Aleppo today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567709246629113858
click #*Aleppo* to see slaughtered orcs

@al-Hasani

#*majorfail*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> 50 dead #SAA and Pro Regime militants reported by Sham Front just in one area: (GRAPHIC) photo.
> many regime fighters killed around Aleppo today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567709246629113858
> click #*Aleppo* to see slaughtered orcs
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> #*majorfail*



Just watched the video. Indeed a huge embarrassment for the genocidal mass-murderers. Might be even more than 50 judging by the footage. Plenty of foreign trash like Farsi and Hazara Afghan terrorists among the fallen. They won't ever win a war of attrition so let them send more trash. The locals will deal with them as seen. They can keep barrel bombing whole towns and villages but they will not succeed on the long run and for each barrel bombing they are signing their own death certificates.

Only the international society will stop Latakia and other Nusayri regime held cities from feeling the revenge of the martyrs from close hand. By then they might have run out of men though in such a case they will have nothing to fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Just watched the video. Indeed a huge embarrassment for the genocidal mass-murderers. Might be even more than 50 judging by the footage. Plenty of foreign trash like Farsi and Hazara Afghan terrorists among the fallen. They won't ever win a war of attrition so let them send more trash. The locals will deal with them as seen. They can keep barrel bombing whole towns and villages but they will not succeed on the long run and for each barrel bombing they are signing their own death certificates.
> 
> Only the international society will stop Latakia and other Nusayri regime held cities from feeling the revenge of the martyrs from close hand. By then they might have run out of men though in such a case they will have nothing to fear.


The video is just from al Mallah farms. many more were sent to hell when the insurgents reclaimed Bashqwy and Rityan. they have killed at least 40 regime troops in Rityan — some activists are putting the toll at more than 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

al-Hasani said:


> Just watched the video. Indeed a huge embarrassment for the genocidal mass-murderers. Might be even more than 50 judging by the footage. Plenty of foreign trash like Farsi and Hazara Afghan terrorists among the fallen. They won't ever win a war of attrition so let them send more trash. The locals will deal with them as seen. They can keep barrel bombing whole towns and villages but they will not succeed on the long run and for each barrel bombing they are signing their own death certificates.
> 
> Only the international society will stop Latakia and other Nusayri regime held cities from feeling the revenge of the martyrs from close hand. By then they might have run out of men though in such a case they will have nothing to fear.


Seems Iranian generals used their old good human wave tactics.  Assad commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> The video is just from al Mallah farms. many more were sent to hell when the insurgents reclaimed Bashqwy and Rityan. they have killed at least 40 regime troops in Rityan — some activists are putting the toll at more than 70.



Yes, I know. Reports of people in the regime held areas growing increasingly tired of the regime.

For each barrel bomb dropped the genocidal and illegitimate Al-Assad regime is creating hundreds upon hundreds of new enemies. People that previously might have been neutral. Now not anymore.

For each month more and more people are turning against the two genocidal sides in the war = the illegitimate Al-Assad regime and the genocidal Daesh maniacs.

May more good tidings arrive to the heroic fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

500 said:


> Seems Iranian generals used their old good human wave tactics.  Assad commandos
> 
> View attachment 194178



Well, it's funny that a supposed "legitimate" Syrian regime is relying heavily upon thousands of Shia Lebanese, Iraqi, Afghan Hazara, Farsi, Zaydi Yemeni etc. terrorists due to running out of men.

No wonder that people in the Al-Assad regime held areas are growing increasingly frustrated with the regime when all families are soon running out of fathers brothers, sons etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

500 said:


> Seems Iranian generals used their old good human wave tactics.  Assad commandos
> 
> View attachment 194178



It seems Iranian generals are getting more and more desperate as time goes on. This seems to be the regime's last ace. These two offensives in Aleppo and Daraa are relying heavily on foreigners. If they fail then the counter attack will be devastating on the regime. Granted they have been relatively successful so far in these two offensives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I know. Reports of people in the regime held areas growing increasingly tired of the regime.
> 
> For each barrel bomb dropped the genocidal and illegitimate Al-Assad regime is creating hundreds upon hundreds of new enemies. People that previously might have been neutral. Now not anymore.
> 
> For each month more and more people are turning against the two genocidal sides in the war = the illegitimate Al-Assad regime and the genocidal Daesh maniacs.
> 
> May more good tidings arrive to the heroic fighters.


BTW rebels say the sectarian foreign mercenaries have carried out massacres of civilians by throat slitting women and children in those towns captured earlier and now retaken. Yeah they will pay dearly for their crimes

Syrian Network For Human Rights

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567678638083284992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

F117 said:


>



Isn't this a bad thing


----------



## DizuJ

*Rebels Claim Capture of Russian Logistics Officer and Senior Iranian Officer, Killing of Iranian Commander*

Rebels are claiming that a Russian logistics officer and a senior officer in Iran’s Revolutionary Guards are among troops captured in the regime’s counter-offensive in southern Syria.





Rebel sources said the Russian officer may have been in the country to set up missile bases. If confirmed, the capture would be the first of a Russian soldier in the four-year conflict.



February 15, 2015 








Regime supporters will love the first which comes from Peto Lucem, whose previous maps of Aleppo and Daraa Province have been way off. This one comes from Archicivilians whose reliability in the past has been far better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> It seems Iranian generals are getting more and more desperate as time goes on. This seems to be the regime's last ace. These two offensives in Aleppo and Daraa are relying heavily on foreigners. If they fail then the counter attack will be devastating on the regime. Granted they have been relatively successful so far in these two offensives.



Nobody really believes that the illegitimate and genocidal Al-Assad regime has a long-term future in Syria, do they? The best they can hope for is a Nusayri enclave in the Latakia and Tartus Governorates. Fully surrounded by enemies or enemy states (Turkey and remaining parts of Syria).

Good luck for the future I say. Can't say that I feel sorry for them though. They are fully to blame themselves.

Actually Daesh is a bigger threat than this illegitimate regime that is just on loan. Had Daesh not existed then the illegitimate and genocidal regime would have been gone by now.

Imagine all the energy, time and costly resources that have been spent on fighting Daesh by the Syrian opposition?

No wonder that Al-Assad freed all the leading Islamists from state prisons back in 2012. He knew what he was doing.

Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> BTW rebels say the sectarian foreign mercenaries has carried out massacres of civilians by throat slitting women and children in those towns captured earlier and now retaken. Yeah they will pay dearly for their crimes



Yes, because rebels never lie, they are the most honest persons on earth. Everything coming out of their mouth must be true.

This is expected from someone calling 'archcivilians' a reliable source.



ebray said:


> Rebels are claiming that a Russian logistics officer and a senior officer in Iran’s Revolutionary Guards are among troops captured in the regime’s counter-offensive in southern Syria.



BREAKING NEWS: Rebels captured 1 billion Iranians in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Yes, because rebels never lie, they are the most honest persons on earth. Everything coming out of their mouth must be true.
> 
> This is expected from someone calling 'archcivilians' a reliable source.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Rebels captured 1 billion Iranians in Aleppo.


Archcivilians just quotes the activists in Syria. 
The Iranian officer was captured in Quneitra Province. The report is from February 15, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> BTW rebels say the sectarian foreign mercenaries have carried out massacres of civilians by throat slitting women and children in those towns captured earlier and now retaken. Yeah they will pay dearly for their crimes
> 
> Syrian Network For Human Rights
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567678638083284992



Doubt so, these reports aren't reliable. They make up things about many factions from both sides. 

What I want to know is what is situation on ground? Is it feasible a regime/rebel victory in Syria over the span of this year? 

The rebels have a terrible strategy. The US and allies want this war to be extended. So when rebels lose ground in Syria. Turkey/US announce they're train and arm some of them. And meanwhile Iranians will have to send more volunteers and resources. Also Hezbollah. 

And to be honest I don't like at all what Turkey is doing. They shouldn't encourage rebels to take lazy path in order to weaken other people in region. And more suffering and destruction and frustration accunulates. The people might as well support ISIS if the regional nations will continue playing these games.


----------



## 1000

See my friends, today Hazzy is leaning towards ISIS again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> I can say let's leave ISIS aside for now, in spite of that I still disagree over ISIS = FSA.
> If I have to believe everything they say, then Moshe Ya'alon said Israelis are secretly supporting the coalition against ISIS, should I believe A and ignore B ?, or believe B and ignore A ?, I'd be using double standards if I did.
> Anyway, I guess they say such things in public to make tensions or else I don't see any reason why they would expose that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans die in wars with *enemies* not with a *family that have been slaughtering us for 10ths of years*, and what about Christians of Hama? were they MB members too? I sincerely doubt that. Hafiz has been suppressing us, and his son did nothing but walked on the road that his father has paved.
> Since you claimed there was 'no bloodshed?' before 2011, I'd like to remind you of Hama -in fact there are too many to mention- but here you go, compare these photos of Hama in 1982 to Syria in 2011-2015 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you spot the difference, if any ?, it is just history repeating itself.
> 
> These were from 1982, hope you don't put the blame on the western puppets this time too, if the case was really about the Muslim Brotherhood, then the answer is simple..the regime fighters kept ridiculing Islam :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hama in 1982, It says "There is no God but the homeland", "And no prophet but Al-Ba'ath", Astaghfirullah.
> They are obviously making fun of La Ilaha Illa Allah, Muhammadun Rasoolullah.
> They are doing that today as well, so how come Hafiz | Bashar don't want to face a backlash when they are | were asking for it ?


I$i$= f$a, same terrorists just with a different name... 
Enough with your Hama MB massacre... Why don't you tell us what did the MB terrorists do first, you know school bombings, and attack on military college and etc... 

Syria was a peaceful country, at least after we got rid of the MB terrorists.. So since the 80's to 2010 Syria was peaceful.. And that's what's Syrians want, we want peace not war... However f$a terrorists refuse peace they want to destroy the country for the sake of their masters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Falcon29 said:


> Doubt so, these reports aren't reliable. They make up things about many factions from both sides.
> 
> What I want to know is what is situation on ground? Is it feasible a regime/rebel victory in Syria over the span of this year?
> 
> The rebels have a terrible strategy. The US and allies want this war to be extended. So when rebels lose ground in Syria. Turkey/US announce they're train and arm some of them. And meanwhile Iranians will have to send more volunteers and resources. Also Hezbollah.
> 
> And to be honest I don't like at all what Turkey is doing. They shouldn't encourage rebels to take lazy path in order to weaken other people in region. And more suffering and destruction and frustration accunulates. The people might as well support ISIS if the regional nations will continue playing these games.


Residents of Ratyan claim pro-regime militias slaughtered women & field executed




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780481995369535

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Residents of Ratyan claim pro-regime militias slaughtered women & field executed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780481995369535


Wow very credible, so tell us, what do you want the terrorists f$a to say after their loses? Of course they gonna cry massacre... It could have been f$a terrorists did it to cry massacre and to get more support from their masters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> Residents of Ratyan claim pro-regime militias slaughtered women & field executed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780481995369535



Things are confusing today and if this can possibly be verified than it shows the need for a new strategy. The nations in region have different mindsets that are purely political. Not religious. Even the Muslim majority nations. The Muslim youth however have different mindset and visions which is purely Islamic. The Muslim youth seek to restore the honor of Muslims and end this era of weakness and corruption. You either support this holy cause or you are up to something else. And that is unacceptable tragedy happening to the people.


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> . It could have been f$a terrorists did it to cry massacre and to get more support from their masters...



You repeat like a robot without any kind of fact to back it up at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

Syrian Lion said:


> Wow very credible, so tell us, what do you want the terrorists f$a to say after their loses? Of course they gonna cry massacre... It could have been f$a terrorists did it to cry massacre and to get more support from their masters...



This topic is getting more and more fun to read  you don't need to read any news about Syria,just read this topic and every time you read so called rebels supporters crying "Mass murderer dictator slaughtered people" or " (put any number here) Iranian IRGC fighters, x2 Hezbollah foreign mercenaries killed" it means SAA made some big progress


----------



## monaspa

ebray said:


> You would make a good Abkhaz Network News Agency journalist. wouldn't you?
> View attachment 194222


try again


----------



## Serpentine

Latest situation in Northern Aleppo.
Bloody battles still going on, many from both sides have been killed. Only 3 kilometers to break the siege of Heroic towns of Nubbul and Zahra.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Iranian fighter killed by FSA fighters in Aleppo battles. ID captured. "Haider Taij"

*Iranian National ID + SAA ID founded with Iranian fighter killed by Rebels*

@Syrian Lion are foreigners allowed to join the SAA?












one of the regime soldier captured by the rebels in Allepo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels*

The United States and Turkey have reached a tentative agreement on training and equipping moderate Syrian opposition groups and expect to sign the pact soon, the U.S. State Department said on Tuesday.

"I can confirm that we have reached an agreement in principle with Turkey on training and equipping the Syrian opposition groups," State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters.

"As we have announced before, Turkey has agreed to be one of the regional hosts for the train-and-equip program for moderate Syrian opposition forces. We expect to conclude and sign the agreement with Turkey soon."
U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels| Reuters

For @Syrian Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> *U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels*
> 
> The United States and Turkey have reached a tentative agreement on training and equipping moderate Syrian opposition groups and expect to sign the pact soon, the U.S. State Department said on Tuesday.
> 
> "I can confirm that we have reached an agreement in principle with Turkey on training and equipping the Syrian opposition groups," State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters.
> 
> "As we have announced before, Turkey has agreed to be one of the regional hosts for the train-and-equip program for moderate Syrian opposition forces. We expect to conclude and sign the agreement with Turkey soon."
> U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels| Reuters
> 
> For @Syrian Lion



KSA and Qatar will be part of this plan too.

US senators in Saudi Arabia to discuss Syria - Al Jazeera English






It will be a slow death for the illegitimate and genocidal Al-Asshead regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> *U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels*
> 
> The United States and Turkey have reached a tentative agreement on training and equipping moderate Syrian opposition groups and expect to sign the pact soon, the U.S. State Department said on Tuesday.
> 
> "I can confirm that we have reached an agreement in principle with Turkey on training and equipping the Syrian opposition groups," State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters.
> 
> "As we have announced before, Turkey has agreed to be one of the regional hosts for the train-and-equip program for moderate Syrian opposition forces. We expect to conclude and sign the agreement with Turkey soon."
> U.S., Turkey reach tentative pact on training Syrian rebels| Reuters
> 
> For @Syrian Lion




After giving safe passage (or perhaps better to say ignoring safe passage) for thousands of foreign extremists to Syria, I don't think this will change anything on the ground. Moderates can not do what those nutjobs are capable of, Erdogan's real hopes and soldiers in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> After giving safe passage (or perhaps better to say ignoring safe passage) for thousands of foreign extremists to Syria, I don't think this will change anything on the ground. Moderates can not do what those nutjobs are capable of, Erdogan's real hopes and soldiers in Syria.


Well, Janissaries at the time was basically foreigners trained and equipped by the Turks....and they ripped apart whoever stood on their way. 

Giving a limited support for rebels are one thing. Training them intensly and arming them to teeth (most possibly coordinating their attacks also) is another thing.....let's see what will become of Assad's forces one year later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Giving *huge* support for *Nusra/foreigners *are one thing. Training them intensly and arming them to teeth (most possibly coordinating their attacks also) is another thing.....let's see what will become of Assad's forces one year later.



Your post needed a correction. Nothing will change, only more Syrians will die. Ottomans are gone, so are Janisarries. I assure you of one thing, Erdogan will take his Neo-Ottoman empire dream to grave. You'll know it when you don't expect it at all. 


PS: It would be wise to also read about the bloody fate of Janissaries.

Auspicious Incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

You forget the US had listed ISIS as a priority above SAA, those moderates to be trained are mainly meant for advance towards Al Raqqa, not SAA.


----------



## Serpentine

*Breaking*:

30 SAA soldiers managed to enter besieged city of Zahraa now. First pic of soldiers in the town:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Your post needed a correction.


Yeap, i saw. You tweaked it to your own taste.


Serpentine said:


> Nothing will change, only more Syrians will die.


Maybe, but the tyrant will be gone at the end.


Serpentine said:


> . Ottomans are gone, so are Janisarries. I assure you of one thing, Erdogan will take his Neo-Ottoman empire dream to grave. You'll know it when you don't expect it at all.


No one is having Ottoman dreams....i just gave an example...we can turn opposition into well-oiled war machine.


Serpentine said:


> You'll know it when you don't expect it at all.


Yeap, according to mullah generals Turkey will burn in the flames. 


Serpentine said:


> PS: It would be wise to also read about the bloody fate of Janissaries.
> 
> Auspicious Incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No need to show this to me. I know my history.



1000 said:


> You forget the US had listed ISIS as a priority above SAA, those moderates to be trained are mainly meant for advance towards Al Raqqa, not SAA.


If that was the case, Turkish side wouldn't agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> If that was the case, Turkish side wouldn't agree.



It's reported widely

How 400 US Troops Will Train Syria's Moderate Opposition to Fight ISIS - ABC News

it also makes sense, if FSA were to be trained and armed to fight the SAA it would only help ISIS.grow, both against FSA and SAA which will bring more trouble to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Yeap, i saw. You tweaked it to your own taste.
> 
> Maybe, but the tyrant will be gone at the end.
> 
> No one is having Ottoman dreams....i just gave an example...we can turn opposition into well-oiled war machine.
> 
> Yeap, according to mullah generals Turkey will burn in the flames.
> 
> No need to show this to me. I know my history.
> 
> 
> If that was the case, Turkish side wouldn't agree.



Ok, if you know your history, you should know how they betrayed their masters.

And yes, there is a dream of an empire and a bigger agenda, if you knew anything about the MB gang, you wouldn't say that. Iran also has bigger agendas, I don't deny that. Erdogan thinks he's too smart, but he should learn a lesson or two from his friend Morsi.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> It's reported widely
> 
> How 400 US Troops Will Train Syria's Moderate Opposition to Fight ISIS - ABC News
> 
> it also makes sense, if FSA were to be trained and armed to fight the SAA it would only help ISIS.grow, both against FSA and SAA which will bring more trouble to the US.



They are trained to fight against both Daesh maniacs but also the illegitimate and genocidal Al-Asshead regime. Don't think for one second that Turkey, KSA and Qatar would have agreed to this otherwise. Or USA itself for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Ok, if you know your history, you should know how they betrayed their masters.


After centuries.


Serpentine said:


> And yes, there is a dream of an empire and a bigger agenda, if you knew anything about the MB gang, you wouldn't say that. Iran also has bigger agendas, I don't deny that. Erdogan thinks he's too smart, but he should learn a lesson or two from his friend Morsi.


What is the Turkey's bigger agenda.



1000 said:


> It's reported widely
> 
> How 400 US Troops Will Train Syria's Moderate Opposition to Fight ISIS - ABC News
> 
> it also makes sense, if FSA were to be trained and armed to fight the SAA it would only help ISIS.grow, both against FSA and SAA which will bring more trouble to the US.


If that would be true...we would also had opened our air-bases for US jet-fighters....We have serious concern about Daesh, and i don't think Erdoğan will drag Turkey into a conflict against Daesh.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> After centuries


But eventually.


Sinan said:


> What is the Turkey's bigger agenda.


I don't claim to predict future to give exact detail on their agenda, but they do have plans on some Caliphate-like scenario or something like that. You just can't look at Erdogan and say this guy is merely a simple Islamist. I feel like he, along with his close friends in Qatar and Egypt and other areas are more like a secret cult. One should be a fool to think that he is playing this dirty game in Syria only because he is such a kind-hearted person who cares soooooooo much about innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Lol I love how some kids here think war is a video game... Turkey and other will be training terrorists, and those terrorists will one day attack their masters just like bin laden and USA... 

Now let's not forget that of Syria ever requests the mutual defence agreement with Iran to be enforced we will have different scenario then.. As of now the agreement is not alive on the ground... 

For those who dream of brining Syria down to its knees are only dreaming and will keep on dreaming, we will never become a western puppet.. We will fight to the last man, we will die for our country, we will die for honor, die standing against the west and their puppets.. 

LONG LIVE SYRIA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> But eventually


Yeap after centuries...they gone rogue. And we put them out. 


Serpentine said:


> I don't claim to predict future to give exact detail on their agenda, but they do have plans on some Caliphate-like scenario or something like that. You just can't look at Erdogan and say this guy is merely a simple Islamist. I feel like he, along with his close friends in Qatar and Egypt and other areas are more like a secret cult. One should be a fool to think that he is playing this dirty game in Syria only because he is such a kind-hearted person who cares soooooooo much about innocent lives.


And i thought, you knew something about the hidden agenda...Those are just your assumptions mate....and some irrational one (caliphate and stuff like that).



Syrian Lion said:


> Lol I love how some kids here think war is a video game... Turkey and other will be training terrorists, and those terrorists will one day attack their masters just like bin laden and USA...
> 
> Now let's not forget that of Syria ever requests the mutual defence agreement with Iran to be enforced we will have different scenario then.. As of now the agreement is not alive on the ground...
> 
> For those who dream of brining Syria down to its knees are only dreaming and will keep on dreaming, we will never become a western puppet.. We will fight to the last man, we will die for our country, we will die for honor, die standing against the west and their puppets..
> 
> LONG LIVE SYRIA!


Long Live Syria ! 

Down with the brutal dictator !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

The last open road for terrorists to Aleppo is shown by green line .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Long Live Syria !
> 
> Down with the brutal dictator !


Call him what you are want, as of now he will lead Syria in this war against international terrorism... 
You're not Syrian, your opinion regarding him is worthless.. If Syrians wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> If Syrians wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago...


@Sinan he is right, Syrians voted him with 80+% and North Korea confirmed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan he is right, Syrians voted him with 80+% and North Korea confirmed it.


 that's right, if Syrians wanted him gone be would have been gone in the first couple month of the conflict...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> Call him what you are want, as of now he will lead Syria in this war against international terrorism...


I call it Internal terrorism done by Assad.


Syrian Lion said:


> You're not Syrian, your opinion regarding him is worthless..


You don't need to quote me then.



Syrian Lion said:


> If Syrians wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago...


If Syrians wanted him, He could easily dispose of the rebels.



xenon54 said:


> @Sinan he is right, Syrians voted him with 80+% and North Korea confirmed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> that's right, if Syrians wanted him gone be would have been gone in the first couple month of the conflict...


Yes i know, i fully agree.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> I call it Internal terrorism done by Assad.
> 
> You don't need to quote me then.
> 
> 
> If Syrians wanted him, He could easily dispose of the rebels.


Rebels are foreign terrorists backed by the West and their puppets...

Oh and...

Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org



xenon54 said:


> Yes i know, i fully agree.


 and this guy also
Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> Rebels are foreign terrorists backed by the West and their puppets...
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org
> 
> and this guy also
> Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org



The *Free Syrian Army* is a group of defected Syrian Armed Forces officers and soldiers, founded during the Syrian uprising or civil war on 29 July 2011 by five or seven defected Syrian officers. The group defined "all [Syrian] security forces attacking civilians" as their enemies, and said its goal to be "to bring down the system" or "to bring this regime down".

On 23 September 2011, the Free Syrian Army merged with the Free Officers Movement. Western observers like _The Wall Street Journal_ considered the FSA since then the main military defectors group.90 percent of the FSA consists of Sunni Muslims but a small minority are (Shia) Alawites and some Druze fought in FSA units. About 15 % of FSA units are Kurds. some FSA units are led by Druze.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> The *Free Syrian Army* is a group of defected Syrian Armed Forces officers and soldiers, founded during the Syrian uprising or civil war on 29 July 2011 by five] or seven defected Syrian officers.[ The group defined "all [Syrian] security forces attacking civilians" as their enemies,] and said its goal to be "to bring down the system" or "to bring this regime down".
> 
> On 23 September 2011, the Free Syrian Army merged with the Free Officers MovemenWestern observers like _The Wall Street Journal_ considered the FSA since then the main military defectors group.90 percent of the FSA consists of Sunni Muslims but a small minority are (Shia) Alawites and some Druze fought in FSA units. About 15 % of FSA units are Kurds. some FSA units are led by Druze.


Lol, complete bs, this been old lies..but hey work for the west and their masters, they are puppets, they sold their country and homeland, traitors 
See, again if they were complete Syrians they would have got rid of Alasad...


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, complete bs, this been old lies..but hey work for the west and their masters, they are puppets, they sold their country and homeland, traitors


Yeap, we should believe only in your sources.


Syrian Lion said:


> See, again if they were complete Syrians they would have got rid of Alasad...


If they had the same weapons as Assad, yes they would get rid of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Yeap, we should believe only in your sources.
> 
> If they had the same weapons as Assad, yes they would get rid of him.


Look up Syrian revolution against france, we didn't have their military but we won because the people power are greater than weapons and etc
A true Syrian revolution would be done by the people for the people, this "revolution" is a western revolution, and those you call f$a are their puppets..

Again no power on this earth can face the demand of the people! So if Syrians wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Hezbollat fighter Hussein Qaoun (Abu-Qassim) killed in Aleppo.








Hezballs cameraman /fighter Hassan Abdallah also killed in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> Look up Syrian revolution against france, we didn't have their military but we won because the people power are greater than weapons and etc
> A true Syrian revolution would be done by the people for the people, this "revolution" is a western revolution, and those you call f$a are their puppets..


Mate, if France had all of it's forces in Syria....(Assad's case) there wouldn't be revolution....


Syrian Lion said:


> Again no power on this earth can face the demand of the people! So if Syrians wanted him gone he would have been gone long time ago..


If Syrians wanted him, He could easily dispose of the rebels.

I'm watching Syrian Uprising from the day one...you can tell your fairy tails to some one else not to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Mate, if France had all of it's forces in Syria....(Assad's case) there wouldn't be revolution....
> 
> If Syrians wanted him, He could easily dispose of the rebels.
> 
> I'm watching Syrian Uprising from the day one...you can tell your fairy tails to some one else not to me.


France could easily have deployed it's military, it used it air force also... But the people were greater than them... 
You followed the Syrian conflict from day one, then you should know that Alasad had the majority of the support. And those rebels are foreign force, neighboring countries like turkey opened up its borders for terrorists world wide to enter Syria, and flow is still going, plus you have the west and their puppets arming them to the teeth and training... 
Look all this mess is because of the foreign interference... 
Again Alasad has the majority of Syrians support... You can deny it here, but you can't deny the reality... Even America admits it

I'm done here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*Turkey Will Help Train Moderate Syrian Rebels, Diplomat Says*

MUGLA, Turkey — Turkey is ready to conclude an agreement this month to train and equip moderate Syrian rebels as part of the American-led effort to combat Islamic State fighters, a senior Turkish diplomat said Monday.

The military training, which will take place in Turkey, Jordan and Saudi Arabia, is scheduled to start in late March, the official said.

“Initially, the training will be for three years, and the current target is to train 15,000 people, 5,000 each year,” said the senior official who spoke on the condition of anonymity as a matter of diplomatic protocol.

“A limited number of American officers will come here to provide the training,” the official added.

The training will be a joint effort directed by American and Turkish military officers.

Turkish and American officials have not yet completed all the details on training methods and the selection criteria for the groups to be trained, the official added.

*Turkish officials say that once trained the rebels will fight against the Islamic State group, also known as ISIS or ISIL, as well as the forces of President Bashar al-Assad of Syria. Turkey has called for Mr. Assad to step down as part of a comprehensive strategy for peace in the region.

“There is no need to specifically identify the target,” the official said. “Syrian opposition has originally been established against the Assad regime and they are already fighting against both ISIS and Assad.”*

Turkey has eagerly supported the program to train and equip moderate Syrian rebels, but Turkish officials have insisted that the effort be reinforced by no-fly zones and safe zones inside Syria.

The safe zone would help stem the flow of refugees into Turkey, which currently shelters more than a million from Syria, government officials say.

The Turkish military already provides training for Iraqi Kurdish pesh merga forces in northern Iraq and has suggested a similar program for the restructured Iraqi Army as those forces struggle to contend with advances made by the Islamic State group.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/06/w...oderate-syrian-rebels-diplomat-says.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> France could easily have deployed it's military, it used it air force also..But the people were greater than them...


They didn't and you have won over a small force, not the whole French army...In this case, Assad has all of the Syrian Army at his disposal...

The cases are far from eachother...



Syrian Lion said:


> You followed the Syrian conflict from day one, then you should know that Alasad had the majority of the support.


There is no actual proof of this....we can't know for sure.



Syrian Lion said:


> And those rebels are foreign force, neighboring countries like turkey opened up its borders for terrorists world wide to enter Syria, and flow is still going, plus you have the west and their puppets arming them to the teeth and training...



I remember how soldiers defected Assad's army and formed/joined the FSA like yesterday...after then all kinds of people came to Syria.



Syrian Lion said:


> Look all this mess is because of the foreign interference...


Mess caused by one man's greed.



Syrian Lion said:


> Again Alasad has the majority of Syrians support... You can deny it here, but you can't deny the reality... Even America admits it


Listen to him carefully "Assad has more support than* anyone of the several groups* that is opposing him."

What about if we combine all the groups ? Does Assad has more support from all of the opposing groups ? To make it even better do the Syrians whom fleed the country taken in to the equation ?

No, my friend Assad doesn't have so much support from his country as you try to advertise.



Syrian Lion said:


> I'm done here...


Take care.



ebray said:


> *Turkish officials say that once trained the rebels will fight against the Islamic State group, also known as ISIS or ISIL, *as well as the forces of President Bashar al-Assad of Syria.


If this is true....it is a huge mistake done by Turkey....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

nice work SAA Syrian army makes rapid advance north of Aleppo: monitor| Reuters

http://i.imgur.com/kKEY3un.jpg democratic Harakat hazim complaining

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan he is right, Syrians voted him with 80+% and North Korea confirmed it.











Bashar al-Assad and Kim Jong-un Are Pen Friends, says North Korean Government







DPRK Foreign Minister Meets with Bashar al-Assad | North Korea Leadership Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Bashar al-Assad and Kim Jong-un Are Pen Friends, says North Korean Government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPRK Foreign Minister Meets with Bashar al-Assad | North Korea Leadership Watch


Lol, your country doesn't even have a constitution.. Haha so you even know what a ballot box is? 
Syria, Iran, North Korea, Cuba, Venezuela and etc all have their dignity and honor while your country does not, it is a western puppet.. Of course you follow the west blindly, not knowing any better...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, your country doesn't even have a constitution.. Haha so you even know what a ballot box is?
> Syria, Iran, North Korea, Cuba, Venezuela and etc all have their dignity and honor while your country does not, it is a western puppet.. Of course you follow the west blindly, not knowing any better...



How many times do I have to tell you that I have ancestral ties to more countries than just KSA?

Saudi Arabia do have a constitution and there are elections. Municipal elections.

You don't even believe in democracy. You wrote that yourself. Syria is not a democracy and never were. All so-called elections in most Muslim countries today and always were rigged. Hence all the dictators. KSA makes no secret of not being democratic while a dictator like Al-Assad claims to be "democratic" and so do his pen friends (  ) in North Korea.

KSA is a soverign nation. Speaking its own native language, adhering to its own native religion, native culture etc. Large parts of KSA were never conquered by foreigners as one of the few areas of the world. KSA was never a Western colony. Arabia's ancestors imposed their culture, religion, language on others. Not the other way around.

KSA's is one of the most wealthy nations on the planet, a highly developed welfare state, a safe state with one of the lowest crime rates.

KSA is 34 on the HDI as of 2014. Syria number 118.

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The leaders of KSA are serving their people. Building world class hospitals, universities, infrastructure, airports, dams, whole new industrial cities, railways, metros, ports etc.

Giving 200.000 Saudi Arabians the chance to study abroad at leading universities from Japan to USA. The students get paid for this even.

Healthcare, education etc. being for free. No taxes either.

The leaders are neither carpet bombing their people, cities, villages etc.

Also democracy is arriving to the GCC step by step. Kuwait and UAE are ahead of KSA on this front but I hope that KSA will follow them and even develop more on this field in the upcoming years.

KSA is not perfect but today's Syria is a joke in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> How many times do I have to tell you that I have ancestral ties to more countries than just KSA?
> 
> Saudi Arabia do have a constitution and there are elections. Municipal elections.
> 
> You don't even believe in democracy. You wrote that yourself. Syria is not a democracy and never were. All so-called elections in most Muslim countries today and always were rigged. Hence all the dictators. KSA makes no secret of not being democratic while a dictator like Al-Assad claims to be "democratic" and so do his pen friends (  ) in North Korea.
> 
> KSA is a soverign nation. Speaking its own native language, adhering to its own native religion, native culture etc. Large parts of KSA were never conquered by foreigners as one of the few areas of the world. KSA was never a Western colony. Arabia's ancestors imposed their culture, religion, language on others. Not the other way around.
> 
> KSA's is one of the most wealthy nations on the planet, a highly developed welfare state, a safe state with one of the lowest crime rates.
> 
> KSA is 34 on the HDI as of 2014. Syria number 118.
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The leaders of KSA are serving their people. Building world class hospitals, universities, infrastructure, airports, dams, railways, metros, ports etc.
> 
> Making 200.000 Saudi Arabians study abroad at leading universities from Japan to USA. They get paid for this even.
> 
> Healthcare, education etc. being for free. No taxes either.
> 
> Also democracy is arriving to the GCC step by step. Kuwait and UAE are ahead of KSA on this front but I hope that KSA will follow them and even develop more on this field in the upcoming years.


All you said is bs, without oil ur nothing... 
For example, your country want Alasad our,.. Why didn't they along with GCC Jordan and other puppets attack Alasad? Instead they had to beg the west lol, they can't do a move without USA... 
That's it, it's simple, your country is run by Western puppets...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> All you said is bs, without oil ur nothing...
> For example, your country want Alasad our,.. Why didn't they along with GCC Jordan and other puppets attack Alasad? Instead they had to beg the west lol, they can't do a move without USA...
> That's it, it's simple, your country is run by Western puppets...



KSA's non-oil/gas/natural resources economy is 2-3 times bigger than the entire economy of Syria. Watch out what you say.

So my facts are now "bullshit"?

Everything I wrote are factual facts that can be confirmed by a simple google search.

Tell me where I am wrong?

Why should GCC attack Al-Assad when the Syrians themselves will remove him? GCC can support them with whatever they want for support. They do so OPENLY.

Why does your beloved Mullah's and Russia not attack the Syrian opposition?

KSA is a sovereign nation not like Syria which is a satellite state of Russia and Iran and which needs thousands upon thousands of foreigners from Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen, Afghanistan and Iran to fight its internal conflicts.

Tell Al-Assad to say hello to Kim Jong-un. Maybe they can share some details of how to mass-murder people that rise up against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> KSA's non-oil/gas/natural resources economy is 2-3 times bigger than the entire economy of Syria. Watch out what you say.
> 
> So my facts are now "bullshit"?
> 
> Everything I wrote are factual facts that can be confirmed by a simple google search.
> 
> Tell me where I am wrong?
> 
> Why should GCC attack Al-Assad when the Syrians themselves will remove him? GCC can support them with whatever they want for support. They do so OPENLY.
> 
> Why does your beloved Mullah's and Russia not attack the Syrian opposition?
> 
> KSA is a sovereign nation not like Syria which is a satellite state of Russia and Iran and which needs thousands upon thousands of foreigners from Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen, Afghanistan and Iran to fight its internal conflicts.
> 
> Tell Al-Assad to say hello to King Jong-un. Maybe they can share some details of how to mass-murder people that rise up against them.


Joke of the century Saudi "arabia" is sovereign.... they begged the USA to invade Syria.. So your asking why they should? Idk you tell me why they were begging for an invasion... 
You know what Arabs say about you people? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Joke of the century Saudi "arabia" is sovereign.... they begged the USA to invade Syria.. So your asking why they should? Idk you tell me why they were begging for an invasion...
> You know what Arabs say about you people? Lol



Begged? You think that KSA really cares about whether USA invades Syria or not? Al-Assad is just on loan. It's all geopolitics and economics and removing enemies in the neighborhood.

Arabs consider KSA as the homeland of the two most holy sites on the planet (Makkah & Madinah), as the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and many past Prophets, as the land of the greatest Islamic knights and heroes and as the land that gave rise to the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid etc. caliphates and countless of other kingdoms, emirates, sultanates, sheikdoms, imamates, as the origin of Arabic, as the homeland of many of their ancestral ancestors etc. I could go on.

Some dislike the rulers but no true Arab hates Arabia or its people.

Whenever I criticize Syria I SOLELY criticize the regime. Don't forget that. In Hijaz there are many, many people of Shami origin and vice versa. Those 90 year old borders mean shit when Hijaz and Levant were one region for ages and connected for millenniums on almost every front.

Continue the hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Begged? You think that KSA really cares about whether USA invades Syria or not? Al-Assad is just on loan. It's all geopolitics and economics and removing enemies in the neighborhood.
> 
> Arabs consider KSA as the homeland of the two most holy sites on the planet (Makkah & Madinah), as the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and many past Prophets, as the land of the greatest Islamic knights and heroes and as the land that gave rise to the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid etc. caliphates and countless of other kingdoms, emirates, sultanates, sheikdoms, imamates, as the origin of Arabic, as the homeland of many of their ancestral ancestors etc. I could go on.
> 
> Some dislike the rulers but no true Arab hates Arabia or its people.
> 
> Whenever I criticize Syria I SOLELY criticize the regime. Don't forget that. In Hijaz there are many, many people of Shami origin and vice versa. Those 90 year old borders mean shit when Hijaz and Levant were one region for ages and connected for millenniums on almost every front.
> 
> Continue the hatred.


Lol, where have you been all these years? Don't deny that Saudis called for Western invasion and etc..
Again what am I doing, debating with a guy who thinks Saudi is sovereign 

May God heal you, and open your eyes, I will be praying for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Syrian Lion said:


> Joke of the century Saudi "arabia" is sovereign.... they begged the USA to invade Syria.. So your asking why they should? Idk you tell me why they were begging for an invasion...
> You know what Arabs say about you people? Lol



They not only wanted us to bomb Assad, they offered to pay all the costs. Yellow bellied GCCs afraid to do their own dirty work. They are just like the Israelis. They have always hidden behind the US. We tell them to sell oil exclusively in dollars and they agree. We tell them to increase production to depress oil prices (against their own interests) and they agree to that as well. No matter how repressive and 'undemocratic' they are, they never get bombed or invaded even when they sponsor terrorist groups. On the contrary, they receive premium protection by having us open numerous military bases in their countries and reassuring them anytime we have to bomb/invade one of the unruly leaders like Saddam (cue operation desert shield). Look at what happens to disobedients like Saddam's Iraq, Iran, Syria etc who stand up to us. Can you really blame them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

libertad said:


> They not only wanted us to bomb Assad, they offered to pay all the costs. Yellow bellied GCCs afraid to do their own dirty work. They are just like the Israelis. They have always hidden behind the US. We tell them to sell oil exclusively in dollars and they agree. We tell them to increase production to depress oil prices (against their own interests) and they agree to that as well. No matter how repressive and 'undemocratic' they are, they never get bombed or invaded even when they sponsor terrorist groups. On the contrary, they receive premium protection by having us open numerous military bases in their countries and reassuring them anytime we have to bomb/invade one of the unruly leaders like Saddam (cue operation desert shield). Look at what happens to disobedients like Saddam's Iraq, Iran, Syria etc who stand up to us. Can you really blame them?


That's true, if you have a cow and it gives you milk and you profit from it, wouldn't you take care of it? The same thing here applies...
Saudis killed many Americans 9/11 attack, and recent findings it has proved that the current "king" slaman was involved in funding that hijackers and AQ, and the government done nothing about it, because it's their own puppets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, where have you been all these years? Don't deny that Saudis called for Western invasion and etc..
> Again what am I doing, debating with a guy who thinks Saudi is sovereign
> 
> May God heal you, and open your eyes, I will be praying for you...



The international society, the Arab League and most regional countries called for intervention in Syria to stop the bloodshed.

Let me ask you a question. Do you care more about Syria and the well-being of Syrians or Al-Assad and his regime? Has the 40-50 year long Ba'ath brainwashing really been this huge?

I will tell you this. If the House of Saud acted like Al-Asshead I would wish the exact same thing for them and if any local was supporting them despite them committing war crimes like the genocidal Al-Assad regime they would be traitors of the highest caliber.

In the eyes of Syrian Lion every criticism of the Al-Assad regime equals criticism of Syria as a nation and people or him personally.

You can call House of Saud whatever you want to. I don't care about them particularly much. There have been good and bad leaders among them.

The biggest problem in KSA in terms of development on the social and political area is the clergy. At least part of it.

I gave you enough of reasons to prove that I am right. Being an ally of the West (USA mainly) has nothing to do with sovereignty.

Your vision of sovereignty is pretending to be part of some absurd and fictional "resistance axis" and in the process get sanctioned and live in a failed state. Ironically being, using your logic, puppets of Russia.

Understand that Syria alone is not going to rise up against anybody let alone the most powerful nation in the world (USA).

Grow up.

*The irony is that you are writing all your nonsense from the US. One could not have made this up.*



Syrian Lion said:


> That's true, if you have a cow and it gives you milk and you profit from it, wouldn't you take care of it? The same thing here applies...
> Saudis killed many Americans 9/11 attack, and recent findings it has proved that the current "king" slaman was involved in funding that hijackers and AQ



So you are implying that USA is the puppet of KSA? Well, I have heard those stories. The GCC lobby is very powerful in the US but let's not turn this discussion into a bigger joke.



libertad said:


> They not only wanted us to bomb Assad, they offered to pay all the costs. Yellow bellied GCCs afraid to do their own dirty work. They are just like the Israelis. They have always hidden behind the US. We tell them to sell oil exclusively in dollars and they agree. We tell them to increase production to depress oil prices (against their own interests) and they agree to that as well. No matter how repressive and 'undemocratic' they are, they never get bombed or invaded even when they sponsor terrorist groups. On the contrary, they receive premium protection by having us open numerous military bases in their countries and reassuring them anytime we have to bomb/invade one of the unruly leaders like Saddam (cue operation desert shield). Look at what happens to disobedients like Saddam's Iraq, Iran, Syria etc who stand up to us. Can you really blame them?



*KSA wanted the international community to take action against the genocide in Syria just like they did in Libya. GCC (KSA included) offered to take part militarily in such an intervention. Let alone offering financial help. There is nothing strange or embarrassing about it. It's the only sensible think to do. Had this been done 1-2 years ago Daesh would not have been as powerful as today and 100.000 less Syrians would have been killed.*

I don't consider Jew/Israeli to be an insult. Your likes already call the House of Saud for Jews.

The entire world sells their oil in dollars. Most transactions in the financial world use the dollar as currency. It's the most powerful currency in the world so what did you expect?

You think that KSA is run by idiots? You think that they want to turn KSA into a North Korea or Iran? Failed and sanctioned states? One of them (Iran) now begging the West to stop the sanctions as their plans of world domination fell apart in front of their eyes?

That's because GCC has a very powerful lobby. You can cry all you want. That's just the reality and exactly this shows that GCC is a puppet of nobody.

You have no idea how many assets the GCC owns in the US and how many leading politician etc. are in the GCC camp.

Did you see the US delegation in Saudi Arabia when King Abdullah died? You will only see such a delegation the day Queen Elizabeth dies. Trust me on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> The international society, the Arab League and most regional countries called for intervention in Syria to stop the bloodshed.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Do you care more about Syria and the well-being of Syrians or Al-Assad and his regime? Has the 40-50 year long Ba'ath brainwashing really been this huge?
> 
> I will tell you this. If the House of Saud acted like Al-Asshead I would wish the exact shame thing for them and if any local was supporting them despite them committing war crimes like the genocidal Al-Assad regimes they would be traitors of the highest caliber.
> 
> In the eyes of Syrian Lion every criticism of the Al-Assad regime equals criticism of Syria as a nation and people or him personally.
> 
> You can call House of Saud whatever you want to. I don't care about them particularly much. There have been good and bad leaders among them.
> 
> The biggest problem in KSA in terms of development on the social and political area is the clergy. At least part of it.
> 
> I gave you enough of reasons to prove that I am right. Being an ally of the West (USA mainly) has nothing to do with sovereignty.
> 
> Your vision of sovereignty is pretending to be part of some absurd and fictional "resistance axis" and in the process get sanctioned and live in a fail state. Ironically being, using your logic, puppets of Russia.
> 
> Understand that Syria alone is not going to rise up against anybody let alone the most powerful nation in the world (USA).
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are implying that USA is the puppet of KSA? Well, I have heard those stories. The GCC lobby is very powerful in the US but let's not turn this discussion into a bigger joke.


You are funny, you know that I'm an opposition supporter.. Lol look at my avatar... However my opposition is Syrian, works for Syria and for the people of Syria, while the terrorists you support work for the west and etc, each time Qatar and Saudi replace the so called opposition leader to take turns in ruling them, once a Qatari puppet and then a Saudi and so on.. 
Who cares about Alasad? If he dies tomorrow nothing will change, it is all about keeping Syrian sovereign nation and making sure no puppets live... You need to understand that this war is not about Alasad, it is about Syria, Syria was the only remaining country in the region that opposed the west, the west had to remove this opposition that's that their democracy, they can't accept no, they want a country like Saudi "Arabia" that always says yes.. They want a Yes government... You keep saying if this happens in your country you would do this and that... You say that you would do such thing because you don't know the reality in Syria, if you want freedom then earn it, freedom is earned not given, when those f$a terrorists ask the west and Israel to invade and attack Syria, know that they are not Syrians they are traitors, and treason punishment is death.. When will you understand that Syria is for Syrians... Again we will go in circles,. I would have accepted your concern and position if only you had th done the same to the people of Palestine, not a single bullet to Palestine because the west won't allow you, however you pour weapons and terrorists in Syria only to cause more bloodshed.. 

Saudi "Arabia" is not an ally with the west, puppet is the word... Obama said it once, if a country opposes us we have to twist it's arms... Such democracy... 
Obama: 'We have to twist arms when countries don't do what we need them to' — RT News

Any country that opposes the west, it will suffer either war or sanctions... And this war for us Syrians is an honor we are fighting for dignity and our sovereignty... 


Anyways, we will go back in circles. So no need to continue this discussion..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Syrian Lion said:


> That's true, if you have a cow and it gives you milk and you profit from it, wouldn't you take care of it? The same thing here applies...
> Saudis killed many Americans 9/11 attack, and recent findings it has proved that the current "king" slaman was involved in funding that hijackers and AQ, and the government done nothing about it, because it's their own puppets...



One of the royal family nephews or something was also caught red handed wiring money to terrorists. He suddenly disappeared and was never heard from again. Add to that the recent Zaccarias Moussaoui revelations.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/u...s-saudi-princes-patrons-of-al-qaeda.html?_r=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Laughing at these Assad supporters thinking the advance in Aleppo has fully reached Nubl and Zahraa or is close, although rebels took back basically all the territory, and hundreds are killed. Look at the photos of the dead on twitter. Also, Peto Lucem always makes regime advances bigger than they actually are. deSyracruse or archicivilians are better (deSyracruse is neutral IIRC, and archicivilians is pro-rebels.) Thomasvanlinge is also a good source (pro-rebel, but uses activists as sources, as all of the above ones do.)
According to Mark (markito0171, his sources are activists in these Aleppo and its countryside), 130 Assadists were killed, 50 rebels, and 35 civilians.
The pictures of the casualties confirm this.
Search for this for some of the casualties (in youtube):
*شبكة حلب نيوز: لواء السلطان مراد : جثث قتلى النظام في قرية رتيان بعد الاشتباكات العنيفة 17-2-2015*
Rebels are now also making a few advances in Southwest Aleppo.
And remember that dead IRGC officer? Rebels are trading his body for Women detained by the regime.
Also a Hezbollah "reporter" (although he's been carrying around with him an AKS-74u) was among the dead today in Aleppo.
All these regime soldiers frying in hell inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

libertad said:


> One of the royal family nephews or something was also caught red handed wiring money to terrorists. He suddenly disappeared and was never heard from again. Add to that the recent Zaccarias Moussaoui revelations.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/u...s-saudi-princes-patrons-of-al-qaeda.html?_r=1



If KSA financed the 9/11 as you claim would the most powerful country in human history (USA) not have dealt with KSA accordingly? They did not. So either it means that KSA has a tremendous powerful lobby in the US or otherwise that your theory is pure bullshit. Everyone can decide on their own.

That Moroccan terrorist is mentally ill. Look at him;





Read this article below. From New York Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/19/us/nationalspecial3/19moussaoui.html

OBL was half Yemeni and half SYRIAN. Yes Syrian. He also married a Syrian.

The 15 Saudi Arabian hijackers were mostly from Jazan and mostly of Yemeni origin. The mastermind was Muhammad Atta (Egyptian) and the one who came up with the idea was Khalid Sheikh Muhammad. A Baloch born in either Pakistan or Kuwait.

Khalid Sheikh Mohammed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mohamed Atta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

libertad said:


> One of the royal family nephews or something was also caught red handed wiring money to terrorists. He suddenly disappeared and was never heard from again. Add to that the recent Zaccarias Moussaoui revelations.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/u...s-saudi-princes-patrons-of-al-qaeda.html?_r=1


Terrorism is in Al Saud blood... It is not just him, many others know and spoke about Saudis funding of terrorists, even Saudi Shiek said that most of i$i$ and nu$ra are Saudis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Terrorism is in Al Saud blood... It is not just him, many others know and spoke about Saudis funding of terrorists, even Saudi Shiek said that most of i$i$ and nu$ra are Saudis...



One unknown "cleric" speaking nonsense online. This has been proven by OFFICIAL data to be nonsense. Out of a rebel force of 150.000-200.000 in total in both Syria and Iraq only 2000-2500 are from KSA. Tunisians (which live 1000's of km away from Iraq and Syria unlike KSA which neighbors Iraq and Syria and which has tribal and very close ancestral ties to Iraq and Syria) are more numerous alone. Many Saudi Arabians that go to Iraq or Syria have ancestral ties to those two countries and a connection.

Saudi Arabians joining the Syrian opposition are not terrorists at all. Nor those who fought against the Soviets in the 1980's.

*Taliban are not Saudi Arabians, all the other terrorist groups in Pakistan are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Shabaab in Somalia are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Qaeda in the Maghreb are not Saudi Arabians, Boko Haram in Nigeria are not Saudi Arabians, Houthis are not Saudi Arabians, Hezbollah are not Saudi Arabians, all the terrorist Shia militias are not Saudi Arabians, the Kurdish terrorists are not Saudi Arabians, the Israeli regime are not Saudi Arabians, Daesh in Egypt are not Saudi Arabians, Daesh in Libya are not Saudi Arabians, Caucasians are not Saudi Arabians, militancy in Turkestan/Xinjiang are not Saudi Arabians, militants in Southern Thailand are not Saudi Arabians, militants in Indonesia are not Saudi Arabians, militants in Philippines are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Nusra are not Saudi Arabians (the leader is Syria and most members are local Syrians), Daesh are not Saudi Arabians (all leaders are Iraqis and most members are not Saudi Arabians), Western imperialists are not Saudi Arabians, MB is not Saudi Arabians etc. *

In fact there are 0 terrorist groups in KSA and the GCC.

List of designated terrorist organizations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

OBL was half Yemeni and half Syrian. Atta was Egyptian. Khalid Sheikh Muhammad is a Baloch. Most of the 15 of the 15 Saudi Arabian hijackers were of Yemeni origin too.

GCC is the most safe, stable and prosperous region in the Muslim world. We have zero militancy of any gain, zero separatism, almost zero terrorism. Despite being located in the middle of ME and neighboring war torn countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> One unknown "cleric" speaking nonsense online. This has been proven by OFFICIAL data to be nonsense. Out of a rebel force of 150.000-200.000 in total in both Syria and Iraq only 2000-2500 are from KSA. Tunisians (which live 1000's of km away from Iraq and Syria unlike KSA which neighbors Iraq and Iraq and which has tribal and very close ancestral ties) are more numerous alone. Many Saudi Arabians that go to Iraq or Syria have ancestry to those countries and a connection.
> 
> Saudi Arabians joining the Syrian opposition are not terrorists at all. Nor those who fought against the Soviets in the 1980's.
> 
> *Taliban are not Saudi Arabians, all the other terrorist groups in Pakistan are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Shabaab in Somalia are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Qaeda in the Maghreb are not Saudi Arabians, Boko Haram in Nigeria are not Saudi Arabians, Houthis are not Saudi Arabians, Hezbollah are not Saudi Arabians, all the terrorist Shia militias are not Saudi Arabians, the Kurdish terrorists are not Saudi Arabians, the Israeli regime are not terrorists, Daesh in Egypt are not Saudi Arabians, Daesh in Libya are not Saudi Arabians, Caucasians are not Saudi Arabians, militancy in Turkestan/Xinjiang are not Saudi Arabians, militants in Southern Thailand are not Saudi Arabians, militant in Indonesia are not Saudi Arabians, militants in Philippines are not Saudi Arabians, Al-Nusra are not Saudi Arabians (the leader is Syria and most members are local Syrians), Daesh are not Saudi Arabians (all leaders are Iraqis and most members are not Saudi Arabians), Western imperialists are not Saudi Arabians etc. MB is not Saudi Arabians.*
> 
> In fact there is zero terrorist groups in KSA and the GCC.
> 
> List of designated terrorist organizations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> OBL was half Yemeni and half Syrian. Atta was Egyptian. Khalid Sheikh Muhammad is a Baloch. Most of the 15 of the 15 Saudi Arabian hijackers were of Yemeni origin too.
> 
> GCC is the most safe, stable and prosperous region in the Muslim world. We have zero militancy of any gain, zero separatism, almost zero terrorism. Despite being located in the middle of ME and neighboring war torn countries.


Lol, Alright Mr. Saudi "Arabia" is sovereign... And obl mom is not full Syrian, however bin laden family are big in Saudi, one of the biggest families in business and etc... Anyways, no source on will be credible for you, even when I gave a Saudi channel, MBC... However a simple picture with no information or background knowledge, for you is credible when it fits your agenda, we see your posts here. Anything that goes with your agenda is the truth, even if it just a random picture and someone said a kid protecting his sister... Let me guess you also believed that video about Syrian kid and his sister under fire, and turns out it was a project from European director...

Take care and enjoy your life in lala land and keep hiding from the reality, because truth is bitter..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Lol, Alright Mr. Saudi "Arabia" is sovereign... And obl mom is not full Syrian, however bin laden family are big in Saudi, one of the biggest families in business and etc... Anyways, no source on will be credible for you, even when I gave a Saudi channel, MBC... However a simple picture with context for you is credible when it fits your agenda, we see your posts here. Anything that goes with your agenda is the truth, even if it just a random picture and someone said a kid protecting his sister... Let me guess you also believed that video about Syrian kid and his sister under fire, and turns out it was a project from European director...
> 
> Take care and enjoy your life in lala land and keep hidind from the reality, because truth is bitter..



Yes she was/is. Her name is Hamida Ibrahim. Today known as Hamida al-Attas. She was/is fully Syrian.

She came from a Syrian family of two brothers and another sister.[2][3][4][5]

Look at all those references.

Hamida al-Attas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This was OBL's father. He was born in the beautiful Hadhramaut region of Yemen and became one of the richest men in the world before he died in a plane crash in 1967.

Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So OBL is as much Saudi Arabian as all the thousands of Indians and Pakistanis that are born in KSA each month. The only reason why OBL even became a Saudi Arabian national was because of his rich and influential dad.

Besides he became STATELESS in 1994. Long before his terrorist attacks.

The bin Laden family is one of the most respectable and influential families. They are also one of the richest families in the world. One black sheep or not.

Bin Laden family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He is bullshitting because he says that Daesh is led by Saudi Arabians when the reality is that all the leaders are Iraqis. same with Al-Nusra where all the leaders are Syrians.

*Leaders*
- *LeaderAbu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
- *Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]
- *Deputy leader in SyriaAbu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
- *Head of Military ShuraAbu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
- *SpokesmanAbu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
- *Field commanderAbu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]




*Leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]



 (dead)
*Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]




*Deputy leader in Syria Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]




*Head of Military Shura Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]




*Spokesman Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]




*Field commander Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]

All of them Iraqis outside of Al-Adnani (Syrian) and Abu Omar al-Shishani who is half Chechen and half Georgian apparently.

Most of the Saudi Arabians who have/who join Daesh are very young and gullible souls. Those evil Daesh men often use them for suicide bombings for instance and force them to do so. Young people that have escaped have told this. It's because they think that they are helping Muslims and in their love for Islam they are used by evil people.

That photo is a sad photo and you better be respectful for children here and especially children victims of war. Al-Assad regime has killed many children. Anyone who kills a children whether he is rebel or regime will be punished. It's the biggest crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

al-Hasani said:


> *KSA wanted the international community to take action against the genocide in Syria just like they did in Libya. GCC (KSA included) offered to take part militarily in such an intervention. Let alone offering financial help. There is nothing strange or embarrassing about it. It's the only sensible think to do. Had this been done 1-2 years ago Daesh would not have been as powerful as today and 100.000 less Syrians would have been killed.*



If they believed that so strongly, why do you ask others to bomb for you? You have jets, bombs and an army why not do the job yourself? You didn't need anyone's permission or help to send troops into Bahrain. You thought Assad would fall as easily as Gaddafi, then 2 years passed and the mercenaries that you dredged from your prisons couldn't get the job done so you cried for NATO to bomb. Democracy for Syria, but Aristocracy for Bahrain and GCC right?



al-Hasani said:


> The entire world sells their oil in dollars. Most transactions in the financial world use the dollar as currency. It's the most powerful currency in the world so what did you expect?



Nixon got us off the gold standard, then tied the dollar to massive multi trillion dollar reserves of oil which took the leash off our spending and borrowing. This move, though profitable for the GCC has encouraged our warmongering and endless meddling in ME affairs and has cost the lives of hundreds of thousands, of Arabs. 



al-Hasani said:


> You think that KSA is run by idiots? You think that they want to turn KSA into a North Korea or Iran? Failed and sanctioned states? One of them (Iran) now begging the West to stop the sanctions as their plans of world domination fell apart in front of their eyes?
> 
> That's because GCC has a very powerful lobby. You can cry all you want. That's just the reality and exactly this shows that GCC is a puppet of nobody.
> 
> You have no idea how many assets the GCC owns in the US and how many leading politician etc. are in the GCC camp.
> 
> Did you see the US delegation in Saudi Arabia when King Abdullah died? You will only see such a delegation the day Queen Elizabeth dies. Trust me on that.



You are not run by idiots, you are run by vassals. I don't know about a GCC lobby, but I equate the Israeli lobby to the GCC lobby (if there is one) because you both want the same thing. To corral Iran. KSA has multi billion dollar assets in US, but that is not symbolic of independence. If anything it puts you in a subservient position. How many of your billions are being managed in Jewish banks like Goldman Sachs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Yes she was/is. Her name is Hamida Ibrahim. Today known as Hamida al-Attas. She was/is fully Syrian.
> 
> She came from a Syrian family of two brothers and another sister.[2][3][4][5]
> 
> Look at all those references.
> 
> Hamida al-Attas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This was OBL's father. He was born in the beautiful Hadhramaut region of Yemen and became one of the richest men in the world before he died in a plane crash in 1967.
> 
> Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So OBL is as much Saudi Arabian as all the thousands of Indians and Pakistanis that are born in KSA each month. The only reason why OBL even became a Saudi Arabian national was because of his rich and influential dad.
> 
> Besides he became STATELESS in 1994. Long before his terrorist attacks.
> 
> The bin Laden family is one of the most respectable and influential families. They are also one of the richest families in the world. One black sheep or not.
> 
> Bin Laden family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He is bullshitting because he says that Daesh is led by Saudi Arabians when the reality is that all the leaders are Iraqis. same with Al-Nusra where all the leaders are Syrians.
> 
> *Leaders*
> - *LeaderAbu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> - *Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]
> - *Deputy leader in SyriaAbu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> - *Head of Military ShuraAbu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> - *SpokesmanAbu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> - *Field commanderAbu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> 
> 
> 
> (dead)
> *Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deputy leader in Syria Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Head of Military Shura Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spokesman Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Field commander Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> All of them Iraqis outside of Al-Adnani (Syrian) and Abu Omar al-Shishani who is half Chechen and half Georgian apparently.
> 
> Most of the Saudi Arabians who have/who join Daesh are very young and gullible souls. Those evil Daesh men often use them for suicide bombings for instance and force them to do so. Young people that have escaped have told this. It's because they think that they are helping Muslims and in their love for Islam they are used by evil people.
> 
> That photo is a sad photo and you better be respectful for children here and especially children victims of war. Al-Assad regime has killed many children. Anyone who kills a children whether he is rebel or regime will be punished. It's the biggest crime.


Lol, you are forgetting something, there are also terrorists from USA and even Australia.. But the main thing is their supporters and the people who fund them... 

And that picture shows nothing, don't you think it is very shameful for that person who took the picture? Oh look kids are about to die, let me take a picture instead of protecting them and helping them... That picture is for propagonda purpose and people who use their emotions will fall for it easily like you did... Your problem is that you can't ask these simple questions, why? Where? Who? When? What? How?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

al-Hasani said:


> Yes she was/is. Her name is Hamida Ibrahim. Today known as Hamida al-Attas. She was/is fully Syrian.
> 
> She came from a Syrian family of two brothers and another sister.[2][3][4][5]
> 
> Look at all those references.
> 
> Hamida al-Attas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This was OBL's father. He was born in the beautiful Hadhramaut region of Yemen and became one of the richest men in the world before he died in a plane crash in 1967.
> 
> Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So OBL is as much Saudi Arabian as all the thousands of Indians and Pakistanis that are born in KSA each month. The only reason why OBL even became a Saudi Arabian national was because of his rich and influential dad.
> 
> Besides he became STATELESS in 1994. Long before his terrorist attacks.
> 
> The bin Laden family is one of the most respectable and influential families. They are also one of the richest families in the world. One black sheep or not.
> 
> Bin Laden family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He is bullshitting because he says that Daesh is led by Saudi Arabians when the reality is that all the leaders are Iraqis. same with Al-Nusra where all the leaders are Syrians.
> 
> *Leaders*
> - *LeaderAbu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> - *Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]
> - *Deputy leader in SyriaAbu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> - *Head of Military ShuraAbu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> - *SpokesmanAbu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> - *Field commanderAbu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*[11]
> 
> 
> 
> (dead)
> *Deputy leader in IraqAbu Muslim al-Turkmani**†*[12][13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deputy leader in Syria Abu Ali al-Anbari*[13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Head of Military Shura Abu Ayman al-Iraqi*[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spokesman Abu Muhammad al-Adnani*[15][16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Field commander Abu Omar al-Shishani*[17][18][19]
> 
> All of them Iraqis outside of Al-Adnani (Syrian) and Abu Omar al-Shishani who is half Chechen and half Georgian apparently.
> 
> Most of the Saudi Arabians who have/who join Daesh are very young and gullible souls. Those evil Daesh men often use them for suicide bombings for instance and force them to do so. Young people that have escaped have told this. It's because they think that they are helping Muslims and in their love for Islam they are used by evil people.
> 
> That photo is a sad photo and you better be respectful for children here and especially children victims of war. Al-Assad regime has killed many children. Anyone who kills a children whether he is rebel or regime will be punished. It's the biggest crime.



ISIS grew out the insurgency that you funded in Iraq for 8 years. KSA is responsible for the death of thousands of Arabs.

No Iraq war=No Saddam ouster=No KSA sponsored Iraq insurgency=No ISIS.

The same people who created ISIS now claim to be against it. Or maybe they are genuinely against it, but this is a monster that we both created. Anyway lets not derail this thread lest it be shut down like the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

libertad said:


> If they believed that so strongly, why do you ask others to bomb for you? You have jets, bombs and an army why not do the job yourself? You didn't need anyone's permission or help to send troops into Bahrain. You thought Assad would fall as easily as Gaddafi, then 2 years passed and the mercenaries that you dredged from your prisons couldn't get the job done so you cried for NATO to bomb. Democracy for Syria, but Aristocracy for Bahrain and GCC right?
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon got us off the gold standard, then tied the dollar to massive multi trillion dollar reserves of oil which took the leash off our spending and borrowing. This move, though profitable for the GCC has encouraged our warmongering and endless meddling in ME affairs and has cost the lives of hundreds of thousands, of Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not run by idiots, you are run by vassals. I don't know about a GCC lobby, but I equate the Israeli lobby to the GCC lobby (if there is one) because you both want the same thing. To corral Iran. KSA has multi billion dollar assets in US, but that is not symbolic of independence. If anything it puts you in a subservient position. How many of your billions are being managed in Jewish banks like Goldman Sachs?



Are you trolling again? KSA and the GCC called for an international coalition to prevent the genocide from continuing to occur in Syria. USA is the only country in the world that can deal with Syria on their own. Hence the idea of an international coalition as this way more countries could take part directly, including KSA and the GCC. Militarily speaking.

Why does your beloved Mullah's and Russia not attack the Syrian opposition? Why is not 1 single state ready to interfere in Syria?

Millions of local anti-Assad Syrians are no mercenaries of anyone. They are a crown on your head.

GCC does not care about which currency is used as long as GCC influence and earnings multiply which is the reality. Just like everyone else would do.
GCC has nothing to do with US warmongering.

Yes, idiots that remain in power while all others around them get removed or rule failed states. Yes sir.

Yes, Saudi Arabians are Jews. House of Saud are Cohen Jews. In fact Hijazis are Jews.

Want to see proof?

History of the Jews in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History of the Jews in the Arabian Peninsula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am a descendent of the Banu Qurayza and I am educating myself to become a rabbi.

P.S.:

Stop saying "you". You are not an American.

P.P.S.:

This is not about KSA but Syria so I am done.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> Look all this mess is because of the foreign interference...


So true, if there wasn't foreign Iran backing the Giraffe there wouldn't be any problem.


Syrian Lion said:


> Again Alasad has the majority of Syrians support... You can deny it here, but you can't deny the reality... Even America admits it


I thought America is always 'unreliable source', why not try our locally videotaped videos before he had started his war against us ? :

*Aleppo :*





*Countryside Of Damascus (exactly Douma) :*





*Damascus :*





*Daraa :*





*Deir Az-Zour :*





*Hama :*





*Al-Hasaka :*





*Homs :*





*Idlib :*





*Latakia :*





*Al-Quneitra :*





*Ar-Raqqa :*





*As-Suwayda' :*





*Tartous :*





Yes, there were few pro-Giraffe protesters but they have never represented the majority. Despite that they grew in number when the Giraffe sent his thugs to the fields.
By the way, yes it is just like you said..look! they are holding RPGs, they are armed and killing civilians (i.e. themselves!), no way they could be foreigners.
What else does the Giraffe has ?, bogus elections ?, no we don't need that.


Syrian Lion said:


> neighboring countries like turkey opened up its borders for terrorists world wide to enter Syria


@Sinan, we are so grateful to your people and wish you all the best, it is enough that our Giraffe is destroying our homes and slaughtering our children while you offer Syrian and Iraqi refugees safe places to live in  :




Refugees in Turkey.

In September 2014, Iranian media reported : *60,000 Syrian Babies Were Born In Turkey*
Too bad news for the Giraffe, and too bad that I couldn't see his face when he heard of that.


al-Hasani said:


> Your avatar is beautiful sister. Makes me smile.


Thank you so much, brother .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## libertad

al-Hasani said:


> Are you dumb? KSA and the GCC called for an international coalition to prevent the genocide from continuing to occur in Syria. USA is the only country in the world that can deal with Syria on their own. Hence the idea of an international coalition as this way more countries could take part directly, including KSA and the GCC. Militarily speaking.



You call for international coalition against Syria but never against Israel which has been killing and displacing Palestinians for decades. You don't spend a dime of military assistance to the Palestinian resistance but send billions to Syria and Egypt. You don't dare lift a finger against Israel.



al-Hasani said:


> Why does your beloved Mullah's and Russia not attack the Syrian opposition? Why is not 1 single state ready to interfere in Syria?



Open Iranian involvement would cause the war to be more sectarian. Hasn't stopped every Sunni GCC country plus NATO and Jordan from interfering with the Israelis volunteering air force services to the FSA. Still Assad remains.



al-Hasani said:


> Millions of local anti-Assad Syrians are no mercenaries of anyone. They are a crown on your head.



Yes, at least they are Syrians. If they want to take up arms against the regime, then that is their business and no one else's.



al-Hasani said:


> GCC does not care about which currency is used as long as GCC influence and earnings multiply which is the reality. GCC has nothing to do with US warmongering.



Keep your head in the clouds. You haven't experienced anything close to what Iraq and Syria have. It pays to be obedient. Its funny how always spewing your Arab supremacy BS while KSA is an ally with a country directly responsible for the death of hundreds of thousands of Arabs.



al-Hasani said:


> Stop saying "you". You are not an American.



Oh yeah. I'm a Shia Iranian, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

libertad said:


> You call for international coalition against Syria but never against Israel which has been killing and displacing Palestinians for decades. You don't spend a dime of military assistance to the Palestinian resistance but send billions to Syria. You don't dare lift a finger against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Open Iranian involvement would cause the war to be more sectarian. Hasn't stopped every Sunni GCC country plus NATO and Jordan from interfering with the Israelis volunteering air force services to the FSA. Still Assad remains.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, at least they are Syrians. If they want to take up arms against the regime, then that is their business and no one else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head in the clouds. You haven't experienced anything close to what Iraq and Syria have. It pays to be obedient. Its funny how always spewing your Arab supremacy BS while KSA is an ally with a country directly responsible for the death of hundreds of thousands of Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I'm a Shia Iranian, right?



Palestine has nothing to do with Syria. 25.000 Palestinians have died in the past 50 years due to Israel. In comparison Al-Assad has managed to kill 150.000 Syrians in 4 years of time. It's called prioritizes. Besides this is a thread about Syria so I will focus and talk about Syria.

Are you sure? So far KSA has created the best peace initiative to date.

Arab Peace Initiative - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Says an supposed "American". When are you or your country of origin (which is not USA) going to lift a finger against Israel? Don't throw stones when you live in a glasshouse.

Haha, Mullah's are involved on all fronts. They are sending hundreds of Iranian foot soldiers, hundreds of advisers and are wasting billions upon billions on dollars on keeping up a failing and deeply hated genocidal regime alive just due to geopolitics.

So why are you calling the millions of anti-Assad genocidal regime for mercenaries then?

Why are Syrians like @Dr.Thanx @Antaréss @freesyrian mercenaries?

You are hallucinating. There is no supremacy.

Are you talking about USA? "Your" supposed country? What has US foreign policy to do with KSA? Nothing. Zero. KSA warned against the invasion of Iraq. USA did it despite this. KSA wants stability in the Arab world.

Do you know that every single Arab country is an ally of USA outside of the Syrian regime and Algeria.

You told yourself that your origin is in the Muslim world so that might be the answer. Why are you writing "Shia" anyway. I have nothing against Shias.



Antaréss said:


> So true, if there wasn't foreign Iran backing the Giraffe there wouldn't be any problem.
> I thought America is always 'unreliable source', why not try our locally videotaped videos before he had started his war against us ? :
> 
> *Aleppo :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Countryside Of Damascus (exactly Douma) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damascus :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daraa :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deir Az-Zour :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hama :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Hasaka :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homs :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Idlib :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latakia :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Quneitra :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ar-Raqqa :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As-Suwayda' :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tartous :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were few pro-Giraffe protesters but they have never represented the majority. Despite that they grew in number when the Giraffe sent his thugs to the fields.
> By the way, yes it is just like you said..look! they are holding RPGs, they are armed and killing civilians (i.e. themselves!), no way they could be foreigners.
> What else does the Giraffe has ?, bogus elections ?, no we don't need that.
> @Sinan, we are so grateful to your people and wish you all the best, it is enough that our Giraffe is destroying our homes and slaughtering our children while you offer Syrian and Iraqi refugees safe places to live in  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees in Turkey.
> 
> In September 2014, Iranian media reported : *60,000 Syrian Babies Were Born In Turkey*
> Too bad news for the Giraffe, and too bad that I couldn't see his face when he heard of that.
> Thank you so much, brother .



What a beautiful post sister. The videos speak for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

al-Hasani said:


> Palestine has nothing to do with Syria. 25.000 Palestinians have died in the past 50 years due to Israel. In comparison Al-Assad has managed to kill 150.000 Syrians in 4 years of time. It's called prioritizes. Besides this is a thread about Syria so I will focus and talk about Syria.



You were pouring weapons into Syria since 2011 way before the death toll got that high. Just wondering why you never pour weapons into Palestine with the same zeal that you do in Syria, Iraq etc. They are after all Arab and Sunni Muslims. Why the duplicity? I think we both know why. Also, are you trying to say that Assad himself is responsible for the death of 150000 Syrians? 



al-Hasani said:


> Are you sure? So far KSA has created the best peace initiative to date.
> 
> Arab Peace Initiative - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Show it to the Israelis. Maybe they'll listen to you.



al-Hasani said:


> Says an supposed "American". When are you or your country of origin (which is not USA) going to lift a finger against Israel? Don't throw stones when you live in a glasshouse.



First of all, I am an American. Secondly, USA is not the country of origin for the majority of American citizens. Keep beating that horse. Like I said before, the issue is that KSA treats Israelis with more deference over its Arab neighbors.



al-Hasani said:


> Haha, Mullah's are involved on all fronts. They are sending hundreds of Iranian foot soldiers, hundreds of advisers and are wasting billions upon billions on dollars on keeping up a failing and deeply hated genocidal regime alive just due to geopolitics.



Syria and Iran have a defense treaty so Iran does have the right to intervene fully, but they have not. GCC, NATO and Jordan are just sending foreigners in a foreign country. Just like you did in Libya. Are you proud of your accomplishments there? Also, if Assad dies tomorrow, the war will go on. The war isn't just about Assad. You keep ignoring this inescapable reality.



al-Hasani said:


> So why are you calling the millions of anti-Assad genocidal regime for mercenaries then?
> 
> Why are Syrians like @Dr.Thanx @Antaréss @freesyrian mercenaries?



Foreign mercenaries have no future in Syria. We can say the same thing about Pro Assad militias. You didn't empty your prisons so they can spread democracy in Syria. There is a larger struggle at work. Dr Thrax has his own motivations for wanting Assad gone. Lets at least stop pretending that the war is about ousting Assad.



al-Hasani said:


> Are you talking about USA? "Your" supposed country? What has US foreign policy to do with KSA? Nothing. Zero. KSA warned against the invasion of Iraq. USA did it despite this. KSA wants stability in the Arab world.



Ya right. Foreign policy has nothing to do with KSA, that's why you want US to bomb Assad and even offering to pay. That's why you want US to bomb Iran. Cowards.
Saudi Arabia urges US attack on Iran to stop nuclear programme | World news | The Guardian 
You were as quiet as church mice when western led sanctions starved to death 500000 Iraqi children, but when it comes to Assad and Iran, you have spines all of a sudden.



al-Hasani said:


> You told yourself that your origin is in the Muslim world so that might be the answer. Why are you writing "Shia" anyway. I have nothing against Shias.



Show me where I've ever said my origins were in the Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> So true, if there wasn't foreign Iran backing the Giraffe there wouldn't be any problem.
> I thought America is always 'unreliable source', why not try our locally videotaped videos before he had started his war against us ? :
> 
> *Aleppo :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Countryside Of Damascus (exactly Douma) :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damascus :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daraa :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deir Az-Zour :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hama :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Hasaka :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homs :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Idlib :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latakia :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Quneitra :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ar-Raqqa :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As-Suwayda' :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tartous :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were few pro-Giraffe protesters but they have never represented the majority. Despite that they grew in number when the Giraffe sent his thugs to the fields.
> By the way, yes it is just like you said..look! they are holding RPGs, they are armed and killing civilians (i.e. themselves!), no way they could be foreigners.
> What else does the Giraffe has ?, bogus elections ?, no we don't need that.
> @Sinan, we are so grateful to your people and wish you all the best, it is enough that our Giraffe is destroying our homes and slaughtering our children while you offer Syrian and Iraqi refugees safe places to live in  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees in Turkey.
> 
> In September 2014, Iranian media reported : *60,000 Syrian Babies Were Born In Turkey*
> Too bad news for the Giraffe, and too bad that I couldn't see his face when he heard of that.
> Thank you so much, brother .


Foreign interference by the West and their puppets that causes this mess.. Wherever the west interferes chaos starts... 
Who said Alasad does not have opposition? And if the opposition wanted him gone that means he has to resign because less than 10% are against him if that is the case every country would have a new leader each day because there will always be opposition, however the majority back Alasad even your own master the west admits, and I have you your own poison as source so you won't cry Syrian propagonda... MB terrorists will have no future in Syria, suggest go to Erdogan he will take you MB terrorists... Remember there were no refugees camps back in 2010 this wasn't until f$a terrorists came...
See I myself want change, but peaceful change not by force, we saw what happened to countries that their leaders were removed by force and by the West..
Also
Syrian Rallies: Syrian Rallies - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Foreign interference by the West and their puppets that causes this mess.. Wherever the west interferes chaos starts...
> Who said Alasad does not have opposition? And if the opposition wanted him gone that means he has to resign because less than 10% are against him if that is the case every country would have a new leader each day because there will always be opposition, however the majority back Alasad even your own master the west admits, and I have you your own poison as source so you won't cry Syrian propagonda... MB terrorists will have no future in Syria, suggest go to Erdogan he will take you MB terrorists... Remember there were no refugees camps back in 2010 this wasn't until f$a terrorists came...
> See I myself want change, but peaceful change not by force, we saw what happened to countries that their leaders were removed by force and by the West..
> Also
> Syrian Rallies: Syrian Rallies - YouTube


60 pro-Assad demos found by Assadist Lion, while hundreds of thousands of different Anti-Assad protests exist within youtube. But those are just CIA propaganda staged in Qatar, because Syrians can't possibly oppose their government, they have to do whatever the government says.
Stop being a waste of Oxygen, Syrians need it. They need it after all the thermobaric bombs Assad has used against heavily populated civilian areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> 60 pro-Assad demos found by Assadist Lion, while hundreds of thousands of different Anti-Assad protests exist within youtube. But those are just CIA propaganda staged in Qatar, because Syrians can't possibly oppose their government, they have to do whatever the government says.
> Stop being a waste of Oxygen, Syrians need it. They need it after all the thermobaric bombs Assad has used against heavily populated civilian areas.


lol, keep denying facts and reality... 
people like you gave Alasad more popularity and gained more support...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> lol, keep denying facts and reality...
> people like you gave Alasad more popularity and gained more support...


It's funny how you didn't refute my argument, because you can't. Hundreds of thousands of videos of different Anti-Assad rallies exist. But you just deny their existence or call them fake, or change the subject entirely. Just like you did here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny how you didn't refute my argument, because you can't. Hundreds of thousands of videos of different Anti-Assad rallies exist. But you just deny their existence or call them fake, or change the subject entirely. Just like you did here.


no there are billion videos, each demonstration is max of 1000 people... you see the difference... and you keep ignoring this fact, if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> no there are billion videos, each demonstration is max of 1000 people... you see the difference... and you keep ignoring this fact, if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago...


You idiot, that's not how dictatorship goes. I'm sure millions of Russians wanted Stalin gone, but he died in office. Millions of people hated him for his brutality, but he still stayed in office. Same with China, and other dictatorships.
Also, your math is bad. Let's say there are 1 billion videos (what you said is billions, I'm being lenient here) and 1,000 protesters each protest, that means there were 1 trillion Syrians protesting against Assad. Not only are you bad at logic and arguments, you're bad at math.
There are hundreds of thousands of videos of different protests, which vary in range from 50 people to thousands. People can't gather en messe because even if it's a small protest Asshead deploys troops, BMP's, shabiha, etc.
You admitted yourself that there are lot's of videos, why are you being delusional? Asshead is the root of all problems in Syria, and Iran and Russia are pouring water on the roots of this poisonous plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You idiot, that's not how dictatorship goes. I'm sure millions of Russians wanted Stalin gone, but he died in office. Millions of people hated him for his brutality, but he still stayed in office. Same with China, and other dictatorships.
> Also, your math is bad. Let's say there are 1 billion videos (what you said is billions, I'm being lenient here) and 1,000 protesters each protest, that means there were 1 trillion Syrians protesting against Assad. Not only are you bad at logic and arguments, you're bad at math.
> There are hundreds of thousands of videos of different protests, which vary in range from 50 people to thousands. People can't gather en messe because even if it's a small protest Asshead deploys troops, BMP's, shabiha, etc.
> You admitted yourself that there are lot's of videos, why are you being delusional? Asshead is the root of all problems in Syria, and Iran and Russia are pouring water on the roots of this poisonous plant.


kid you need to stop insulting people here ...
you missed my point, the one billion video was to show that they are the same video from different angle or different camera, same protest / same video...

and I know you are pro-bloodshed and pro war, yet you complain about death and etc.. violence is not the answer, look at all those countries that had their leaders removed by force... are they success story now?

you keep mentioning protests, but never talk about millions that took the streets to support the Syrian army, I know you have to ignore the realty to hide from the truth...

and having a debate with you is pointless... all you know is the word idiot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> kid you need to stop insulting people here ...
> you missed my point, the one billion video was to show that they are the same video from different angle or different camera, same protest / same video...
> 
> and I know you are pro-bloodshed and pro war, yet you complain about death and etc.. violence is not the answer, look at all those countries that had their leaders removed by force... are they success story now?
> 
> you keep mentioning protests, but never talk about millions that took the streets to support the Syrian army, I know you have to ignore the realty to hide from the truth...
> 
> and having a debate with you is pointless... all you know is the word idiot...


Show me the proof that I am pro-bloodshed and pro-War. I have denounced innocent and unneeded deaths all the time on here. But you choose to see what you want to see.
France is a success story, Germany a success story, etc.
LOL. Millions? I'm sure millions would go on the street to support the people killing them. It's like Palestinians showing support for the IDF.
Having a debate with me is indeed pointless, because your entire argument is based on fallacies and support for a killer.
I know much more words than Idiot, and I have more....creative, insults, but for the sake of the cleanliness of the forums, I won't use them.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Show me the proof that I am pro-bloodshed and pro-War. I have denounced innocent and unneeded deaths all the time on here. But you choose to see what you want to see.
> France is a success story, Germany a success story, etc.
> LOL. Millions? I'm sure millions would go on the street to support the people killing them. It's like Palestinians showing support for the IDF.
> Having a debate with me is indeed pointless, because your entire argument is based on fallacies and support for a killer.
> I know much more words than Idiot, and I have more....creative, insults, but for the sake of the cleanliness of the forums, I won't use them.


 France and Germany are Arab nations? you probably missed it again, it is like you want everything spoon fed... I'm talking about Arab success story...

and you are pro bloodshed, our last discussion you stated it, you said you don't want peace and stability... if you want prove go back and read what you said...

yes majority of Syrians support the Syrian army, notice how most of the time when F$A terrorists take over the town people leave, and when SAA retakes the town people return... wherever F$A goes they bring death and chaos...

yes, you must be very creative at insulting, and you call yourself Muslim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> France and Germany are Arab nations? you probably missed it again, it is like you want everything spoon fed... I'm talking about Arab success story...
> 
> and you are pro bloodshed, our last discussion you stated it, you said you don't want peace and stability... if you want prove go back and read what you said...
> 
> yes majority of Syrians support the Syrian army, notice how most of the time when F$A terrorists take over the town people leave, and when SAA retakes the town people return... wherever F$A goes they bring death and chaos...
> 
> yes, you must be very creative at insulting, and you call yourself Muslim ?


You said this: "and I know you are pro-bloodshed and pro war, yet you complain about death and etc.. violence is not the answer, look at all those countries that had their leaders removed by force... are they success story now?" Where does that say "Arab?"
I'm not pro-Bloodshed, but I'll do anything to get my freedoms. Most Syrians will do the same.
LOL. A video was posted earlier, thanking rebels for kicking out Shia Alawite Army, as they just slaughtered 17 civilians. The civilians, THANKED the rebels, for KICKING OUT the MURDEROUS SAA. Do you understand that? Infact, Syrain state TV went into Ghouta to get opinions of people, and the civilians took them on.
I live in America, I hear insults left right and center. And don't pretend like you don't insult (or other Muslims for that matter,) the vast majority of people alive today have insulted someone or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You said this: "and I know you are pro-bloodshed and pro war, yet you complain about death and etc.. violence is not the answer, look at all those countries that had their leaders removed by force... are they success story now?" Where does that say "Arab?"
> I'm not pro-Bloodshed, but I'll do anything to get my freedoms. Most Syrians will do the same.
> LOL. A video was posted earlier, thanking rebels for kicking out Shia Alawite Army, as they just slaughtered 17 civilians. The civilians, THANKED the rebels, for KICKING OUT the MURDEROUS SAA. Do you understand that? Infact, Syrain state TV went into Ghouta to get opinions of people, and the civilians took them on.
> I live in America, I hear insults left right and center. And don't pretend like you don't insult (or other Muslims for that matter,) the vast majority of people alive today have insulted someone or something.


do you also do drugs and drink, you know, since you live in America? 

anyways, your propaganda is old, those people who you claim thanked the terrorists they feared for their lives, and the massacre cry again.. you kill people just to blame the army in order to gain more support and sympathy from the west and etc...what would the Syrian army gain from civilian death? now I tell you what the F$A terrorists will gain, more support and it fits their agenda of propaganda and lies... to cry for the western invasion and etc..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> do you also do drugs and drink, you know, since you live in America?
> 
> anyways, your propaganda is old, those people who you claim thanked the terrorists they feared for their lives, and the massacre cry again.. you kill people just to blame the army in order to gain more support and sympathy from the west and etc...what would the Syrian army gain from civilian death? now I tell you what the F$A terrorists will gain, more support and it fits their agenda of propaganda and lies... to cry for the western invasion and etc..


Insults are not the same as drinking. Insults are stuff you can't avoid, you can avoid drinking and drugs quite easily.
What would the SAA gain from civilian deaths? Gee, I dunno, fear from the population? A pretext for killing more civilians, as they can always blame it on the boogeyman. There are plenty of reasons, you just choose not to look at them. FSA gain nothing from killing people, they need the support of the people to survive. Assad does need the support, but since he's on free healthcare from Iran and Russia, he'll continue to kill more people for a little more.
Keep on supporting the same people that killed my family and thousands of other peoples' families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Insults are not the same as drinking. Insults are stuff you can't avoid, you can avoid drinking and drugs quite easily.
> What would the SAA gain from civilian deaths? Gee, I dunno, fear from the population? A pretext for killing more civilians, as they can always blame it on the boogeyman. There are plenty of reasons, you just choose not to look at them. FSA gain nothing from killing people, they need the support of the people to survive. Assad does need the support, but since he's on free healthcare from Iran and Russia, he'll continue to kill more people for a little more.
> Keep on supporting the same people that killed my family and thousands of other peoples' families.


so you're saying that Alasad is killing more people for fear? who fears who these day lol, killing civilians will only cause more hate and anger toward Alasad, do you think Alasad want that? Alasad already has the west, most of the region against him, so he badly needs the people... see you don't know Syrians, Syrians only fear God, we don't fear any human or any weapon, if we want something we do it ourselves, not by calling the west to invade our country, like your "opposition" does... you refuse to acknowledge the truth, Alasad gains nothing from killing civilians randomly... while F$A can gain a lot from civilians death, you know crying massacres and asking the west for weapons, invasion of the country, it just fits their agenda perfectly... and you think Iran and Russia have chance against Syrians if they were against them, Russia and Iran will not side against the people, Russia needs the Syrian people, Russia does not care about Alasad, they stated it themselves, same with Iran, they said Alasad is nothing, it is all about Syria, keeping Syria sovereign nation... however, your "opposition" want to make Syria into a western puppet state, they sold their dignity and honor for $$$ and they betrayed their country... 

and you can avoid insults, no one is forcing you to insult, your life does not depend on it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> so you're saying that Alasad is killing more people for fear? who fears who these day lol, killing civilians will only cause more hate and anger toward Alasad, do you think Alasad want that? Alasad already has the west, most of the region against him, so he badly needs the people... see you don't know Syrians, Syrians only fear God, we don't fear any human or any weapon, if we want something we do it ourselves, not by calling the west to invade our country, like your "opposition" does... you refuse to acknowledge the truth, Alasad gains nothing from killing civilians randomly... while F$A can gain a lot from civilians death, you know crying massacres and asking the west for weapons, invasion of the country, it just fits their agenda perfectly... and you think Iran and Russia have chance against Syrians if they were against them, Russia and Iran will not side against the people, Russia needs the Syrian people, Russia does not care about Alasad, they stated it themselves, same with Iran, they said Alasad is nothing, it is all about Syria, keeping Syria sovereign nation... however, your "opposition" want to make Syria into a western puppet state, they sold their dignity and honor for $$$ and they betrayed their country...
> 
> and you can avoid insults, no one is forcing you to insult, your life does not depend on it...


You keep spewing out the same BS that has no Basis.
If Israel supported Assad you would love the rebels. You don't care about Syria, you care about alliances. If Russia supported the rebels (thank god it doesn't, we don't need people like them supporting us), you would love the rebels. If Iran supported the rebels, you would love the rebels. You don't care about Syria. All you care about is alliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Syria = 







Everybody else GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> You keep spewing out the same BS that has no Basis.
> If Israel supported Assad you would love the rebels. You don't care about Syria, you care about alliances. If Russia supported the rebels (thank god it doesn't, we don't need people like them supporting us), you would love the rebels. If Iran supported the rebels, you would love the rebels. You don't care about Syria. All you care about is alliances.


see, that is what you can come up with, something that does not make sense at all... all I care about Syria, and you yourself called me "nationalist prick" last time... you don't care about Syria at all, you only care about MB terrorists, to a point where you ask the west to invade Syria and attack it... not just the west even Israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SAA ambush in Eastern Qalamun killed 8 rebels. Their bodies arrived in Dumayr last night.

names:

1- "محمد أحمد الناطور"
2-الملازم أول المنشق : "محمد خالد بكر"
3-ا "علي قاسم فارس"
4-"مالك شكري حمدان"
5- " النقيب المنشق خالد عبد الرزاق جيرودية"
6- "عمر محمد معضماني"
7- "خالد محمد طيورة"
8-مجهول الهوية ..​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Serpentine said:


> SAA ambush in Eastern Qalamun killed 8 rebels. Their bodies arrived in Dumayr last night.




They are not rebels, they are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> see, that is what you can come up with, something that does not make sense at all... all I care about Syria, and you yourself called me "nationalist prick" last time... you don't care about Syria at all, you only care about MB terrorists, to a point where you ask the west to invade Syria and attack it... not just the west even Israel...


Never supported any invasion by any country, except a buffer zone by Turkey INTENDED FOR REFUGEES. DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE REFUGEES.
I do care about Syria. But you, on the other hand, are a nationalist, because you think Syria is better than everything else. And you think that we shouldn't get a revolution because somehow Assad is a great leader, even though he has 80-90% of all the money in Syria. Screw you.


Superboy said:


> Syria =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody else GTFO


Yes, this is coming from a Chinese dude in Canada. I'm sure you're an expert on Syria and have lived there, right?
You GTFO.


Serpentine said:


> SAA ambush in Eastern Qalamun killed 8 rebels. Their bodies arrived in Dumayr last night.
> 
> names:
> 
> 1- "محمد أحمد الناطور"
> 2-الملازم أول المنشق : "محمد خالد بكر"
> 3-ا "علي قاسم فارس"
> 4-"مالك شكري حمدان"
> 5- " النقيب المنشق خالد عبد الرزاق جيرودية"
> 6- "عمر محمد معضماني"
> 7- "خالد محمد طيورة"
> 8-مجهول الهوية ..​


Want me to remind you how many of you we killed in Aleppo today? 130. 


Superboy said:


> They are not rebels, they are terrorists.


Again, my statement above stands, you don't know anything about Syria. So you GTFO.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never supported any invasion by any country, except a buffer zone by Turkey INTENDED FOR REFUGEES. DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE REFUGEES *YOU SWINE?*
> I do care about Syria. But you, on the other hand, are a nationalist prick, because you think Syria is better than everything else. And you think that we shouldn't get a revolution because somehow Assad is a great leader, even though he has 80-90% of all the money in Syria. Screw you.
> 
> Yes, this is coming from a Chinese dude in Canada. I'm sure you're an expert on Syria and have lived there, right?
> You GTFO.
> 
> Want me to remind you how many of you we killed in Aleppo today? 130.
> 
> Again, my statement above stands, you don't know anything about Syria. So you GTFO.


again with your insults.. @waz please do something about this guy, he can't even have single post without insulting members directly... I mean this the like the third time I have told you about him and yet nothing done... if insulting members is allowed then let me know..

yeah you care so much about refugees and lives, good then, tell the F$A terrorists to leave populated cities and towns, let them fight in the desert, this way no civilians lives will be lost, or it will be minimum... the F$A terrorists use people death for their propaganda... buffer zone = invasion, didn't you see Libya's NFZ? lol, if this is Syrian revolution as you claim then it should be done only by Syrians no foreign interference, but again this is not a genuine revolution, it is not done by the people for the people, but instead it is done for the west to install its puppet government in Syria..... like I told you , people like you gave Alasad more popular support... and he will lead us in this war against international terrorism..

and yes, Syria is my love, and it will always be, no matter what goes on, during peace and during wars Syria will always be the first thing, Syria is my mother... but how would you know , you're not Syrian...

enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

Sinan said:


> If Syrians wanted him, He could easily dispose of the rebels.


no he couldn't.
it has never been enough to have support of population to win a war against foreign backed rebels. For example Georgian army had much more support in abkhazia than Separatists, but due to incompetence at every level we lost war although we had superiority in manpower and more than 60% of population was ethnic Georgian. same happens in Syria, Assad doesn't lack popular support,he lacks disciplined and professional army (something almost every Arab country lacks maybe except Egypt). When leader doesn't have public support he can survive rebellion if he has Professional army (for example RSA) but without professional army (and again SAA is incompetent and undisciplined army) and without public support no one can survive (for example: Yemen), if Assad hadn't have support of Syrian population, with such a undisciplined and weak military he wouldn't have survived more than months and would have been toppled long before Hezbollah/Shia militias joined war

War isn't won with "public support" it's won with Professional,Disciplined soldiers and that is why Hezbollah and Iranian trained shia militias had to join war, not because "Assad lacks manpower" as several "great minds" think here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567964267418230784

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

"... Zaynab bint Jahsh said, The Prophet (sallallah alayhe wa sallam) got up from his sleep; his face was flushed and he said, There is no god but Allah. Woe to the Arabs, for a great evil which is nearly approaching them. *Today a gap has been made in the wall of Gog and Magog like this (Sufyan illustrated this by forming the number of 90 or 100 with his fingers).* Someone asked, Shall we be destroyed even though there are righteous people among us? The Prophet said, Yes, if evil increases." (Bukhari).

Indeed the evil has come and in engulfing in every Arab and Muslim region/state today. May the suffering find comfort in these difficult times, may the injured find their wounds healed, and may we all find a way out of this mayhem we are in. Amen!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

monaspa said:


> no he couldn't.
> it has never been enough to have support of population to win a war against foreign backed rebels. For example Georgian army had much more support in abkhazia than Separatists, but due to incompetence at every level we lost war although we had superiority in manpower and more than 60% of population was ethnic Georgian. same happens in Syria, Assad doesn't lack popular support,he lacks disciplined and professional army (something almost every Arab country lacks maybe except Egypt). When leader doesn't have public support he can survive rebellion if he has Professional army (for example RSA) but without professional army (and again SAA is incompetent and undisciplined army) and without public support no one can survive (for example: Yemen), if Assad hadn't have support of Syrian population, with such a undisciplined and weak military he wouldn't have survived more than months and would have been toppled long before Hezbollah/Shia militias joined war
> 
> War isn't won with "public support" it's won with Professional,Disciplined soldiers and that is why Hezbollah and Iranian trained shia militias had to join war, not because "Assad lacks manpower" as several "great minds" think here


Syrian army was not made for street war, that was a big mistake, Syria was focused on one open front war more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> again with your insults.. @waz please do something about this guy, he can't even have single post without insulting members directly... I mean this the like the third time I have told you about him and yet nothing done... if insulting members is allowed then let me know..
> 
> yeah you care so much about refugees and lives, good then, tell the F$A terrorists to leave populated cities and towns, let them fight in the desert, this way no civilians lives will be lost, or it will be minimum... the F$A terrorists use people death for their propaganda... buffer zone = invasion, didn't you see Libya's NFZ? lol, if this is Syrian revolution as you claim then it should be done only by Syrians no foreign interference, but again this is not a genuine revolution, it is not done by the people for the people, but instead it is done for the west to install its puppet government in Syria..... like I told you , people like you gave Alasad more popular support... and he will lead us in this war against international terrorism..
> 
> and yes, Syria is my love, and it will always be, no matter what goes on, during peace and during wars Syria will always be the first thing, Syria is my mother... but how would you know , you're not Syrian...
> 
> enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Want me to remind you how many of you we killed in Aleppo today? 130.



No, you killed 1 million today, because you and rebels never lie. Rebels stronkkk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

U.S. to Give Some Syria Rebels Ability to Call Airstrikes - WSJ


Rebels captured 6 Rats this morning trying to flee from Ratyan towards Al-Zahra .

Rebels claim they killed 90 Assad-forces in al-Mallah, 60 in Ritan & 45 in Rashidin => 195 in Aleppo outskirts yesterday



Falcon29 said:


> Doubt so, these reports aren't reliable. They make up things about many factions from both sides.


Military-age males civilians summarily executed near Ratyan yesterday. 
https://www.yout ube.com/watch?v=mke33hqdLp4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Halimi

Syrian Lion said:


> Syria is my love, and it will always be, no matter what goes on, during peace and during wars Syria will always be the first thing, Syria is my mother... but how would you know , you're not Syrian...



You're not Syrian and never will be. Even if you were born in the squares of Damascus and can trace your lineage back a thousand generations to a thousand Syrians, you'll never be one.

History will remember everyone who sided with Assad as foreign vermin; as someone who sold out their religion, their humanity, their people and their land to an Iranian-supported jackal son of a jackal that killed hundreds of thousands of people -- mainly Sunni Muslims, but also Christians and Druze (in Lebanon) -- to prop up this depraved, unnatural and savage regime.

Open a history book, and see what happened to Assad and his likes: they were thrown out like the trash they are. See what happened to the Fatimids, to the Crusaders and to everyone who looked like them. While you're at it, look at who governed for centuries upon centuries and who dominated this land's history.

But please stay in your delusion; the greater your fantasies, the greater the pain you and those of your ilk will feel when the fragile edifice you build your pathetic lies on will collapse.

Please, convince yourself it's all going to be alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> Foreign interference by the West and their puppets that causes this mess.. Wherever the west interferes chaos starts...


Are you really reading my posts well ?, there was no westerners in Hama in 1982 !.
What happened ?, you disappointed me..I expected a logical answer that justifies slaughtering 10 thousands of people of one city, not a useless speech.
And tell me why did he slaughter our children in Bayda and Baniyas massacres ?, you could use Google images to check a massacre among hundreds of massacres.
And what about Hama Massacre in 1981 (not to be confused with that of 1982), Jisr Ash-Shughour Massacre in 1980, Tadmur (aka Palmyra) Prison Massacre in 1980, Sarmada Massacre in 1980...etc...too many to mention just in the 80s!, westerners have nothing to do with those !.
Again, see Hama in 1982 ! :







Syrian Lion said:


> See I myself want change, but peaceful change not by force


You already claimed we represent '_no more than %10_' of Syrians, so tell that joke to someone else 


Syrian Lion said:


> we saw what happened to countries that their leaders were removed by force and by the West..


All shared something in common, which is they refused to let go and declared war against the opposition.


Syrian Lion said:


> if Syrians wanted Alasad gone he would have been gone long time ago...


I'm still new here, I haven't finished my first week yet and this could be the *10th time I see you repeating this baseless statement without supporting it with evidences*.


Syrian Lion said:


> notice how most of the time when F$A terrorists take over the town people leave, and when SAA retakes the town people return...


Because if they don't get out, the regime will rain barrel bombs onto them, 'terrorism' will justify the killing of innocents.


Dr.Thrax said:


> You said this: "and I know you are pro-bloodshed and pro war, yet you complain about death and etc.. violence is not the answer, look at all those countries that had their leaders removed by force... are they success story now?" Where does that say "Arab?"


If Arab leaders just give up leadership, their would not be any problem. That savagery mostly happened in Syria and Libya, because both of these leaders were suppressors.


Syrian Lion said:


> do you also do drugs and drink, you know, since you live in America?


No, he does not do it, but the Satanic Assad Army (SAA) soldiers do that :

*Alcoholic Beverages Found Hidden In A Mosque After Liberating It From Regime Forces*





*Regime Soldiers Drinking Alcohol*







Syrian Lion said:


> killing civilians will only cause more hate and anger toward Alasad


And that's what exactly going on in any place they commit a crime against citizens.
Which leads to nothing but radicalism, *people will seek for radical groups for help*, same story happened in Iraq, if they don't care for people and keep ignoring them, they shouldn't be blaming them, dear Mr. President you just keep using your barrel bombs and you will turn everyone into ISIS supporter :

*A Pro-ISIS Protest In Al-Houla, Northern Homs*




I don't think this is what we are all willing to see .


Syrian Lion said:


> Iran and Russia have chance against Syrians if they were against them, Russia and Iran will not side against the people, Russia needs the Syrian people, Russia does not care about Alasad, they stated it themselves, same with Iran, they said Alasad is nothing, it is all about Syria, keeping Syria sovereign nation...







Leave aside Russia, Mehdi Taeb, the head of Ammar Strategic Base (of Iran), said: _Syria is the '35th province' (of Iran), and a strategic province for us. If the enemy attacks us and wants to appropriate either Syria or Khuzestan (in southern Iran), the priority is that we keep Syria_.
See how you are in no place to talk about being 'puppet', that is too much for your '_sovereignty'_, Syria is a puppet state only when its people agree with westerners, that's hilarious, that is not 'sovereignty', it is imperialism. I hope they all get what they deserve.
Also, for those who keep claiming Erdogan wants a 'Neo-Ottoman Empire', it is not Erdogan who has forces fighting in Iraq, it is not him who messes with Bahrain to let it sweep into sectarian war, it is not him who pushed Hezbollah into Syria, he is not the one that backs Houthis in Yemen..etc.
Compare Bahrain to Syria, that's the case, no more.
They just want the government to be Shiite, they neither care for human lives nor anything else.


Syrian Lion said:


> your "opposition" want to make Syria into a western puppet state, they sold their dignity and honor for $$$ and they betrayed their country...





Superboy said:


> Syria =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody else GTFO


@Syrian Lion, why didn't you tell him he is not Syrian ?


Syrian Lion said:


> enjoy..


You too...





As for the '*23 millions pro-Girrafe protesters*', I remember how we all laughed at the Giraffe media back then, see how this guy gets among the pro-Giraffe protesters in Damascus, if you speak Arabic you should know what he is saying :




Anyway, he says are these the '23 millions' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Mussana said:


> @500
> Can u give me a rough estimation of the strength in terms of men and material (heavy weaponary) of the various factions in Syria.
> I will be thankful.


There is little to compare.

Assad still has about 2 thousand tanks, hundreds of jets and helicopters, thousands pieces of artillery. He gets massive ammo and spare parts supplies from Russia and Iran (1 ship a week + cargo planes).

Rebels have couple dozen captured tanks, self made hell canons and mortars, little number of 107-mm rockets and they are supplied with some 1-2 ATGM a day.

In terms of manpower I guess both sides have some 150 K. But rebels are divided into many fractions, which not always cooperate and sometimes even fight each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

500 said:


> Assad still has about 2 thousand tanks, hundreds of jets and helicopters, thousands pieces of artillery. He gets massive ammo and spare parts supplies from Russia and Iran (1 ship a week + cargo planes).



He started with around 4500 tanks, so that's a substantial loss over four years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Halimi said:


> He started with around 4500 tanks, so that's a substantial loss over four years.


Thats just my rough estimate. Anyhow I dont think Assad will ever have a problem with tanks because once he will start running out of them Russia will send him more from its huge stocks.

Trained crews is much bigger problem for Assad.


----------



## Halimi

500 said:


> Thats just my rough estimate. Anyhow I dont think Assad will ever have a problem with tanks because once he will start running out of them Russia will send him more from its huge stocks.



That's more than likely. Then again, Russian generosity has limits and there's a chance it falls short of re-equipping Assad with a whole new tank fleet -- which is what he might need in a few years.

Still think manpower is his main problem though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> U seem to be lowering ur disappointment at the failed operation of Assad army by going for ill timed sarcasm.
> 
> Just my opinion , no hard feelings.
> 
> @500
> Can u give me a rough estimation of the strength in terms of men and material (heavy weaponary) of the various factions in Syria.
> I will be thankful.


Failed operation? They captured Bashkuy, Deir Zaitun, Deir herditin (don't know the right spelling) and most of Ratyan. They closed rebels supply route from their big daddy, Turkey, coming to Azaz and then Aleppo.

Last night 60 SAA and Hezbollah entered Zahra city after years of siege. That's indeed a 'fail'.

All while rebels are busy killing hundreds of SAA in their Twitter accounts.

Of course there have been casualties on SAA side, but a very good number of rebels also bite the dust in this operation. Only because they don't like to share videos of their dead doesn't mean they don't have ones.



Halimi said:


> You're not Syrian and never will be. Even if you were born in the squares of Damascus and can trace your lineage back a thousand generations to a thousand Syrians, you'll never be one.
> 
> History will remember everyone who sided with Assad as foreign vermin; as someone who sold out their religion, their humanity, their people and their land to an Iranian-supported jackal son of a jackal that killed hundreds of thousands of people -- mainly Sunni Muslims, but also Christians and Druze (in Lebanon) -- to prop up this depraved, unnatural and savage regime.
> 
> Open a history book, and see what happened to Assad and his likes: they were thrown out like the trash they are. See what happened to the Fatimids, to the Crusaders and to everyone who looked like them. While you're at it, look at who governed for centuries upon centuries and who dominated this land's history.
> 
> But please stay in your delusion; the greater your fantasies, the greater the pain you and those of your ilk will feel when the fragile edifice you build your pathetic lies on will collapse.
> 
> Please, convince yourself it's all going to be alright.



You don't get to decide who is Syrian. By that standards, neither you are a Lebanese, even if your ancestors from 3000 years ago lived in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Halimi said:


> That's more than likely. Then again, Russian generosity has limits and there's a chance it falls short of re-equipping Assad with a whole new tank fleet -- which is what he might need in a few years.
> 
> Still think manpower is his main problem though.


Both Putin and ayatulas are very stubborn and will keep supporting Assad even if their economies totally collapse.



Serpentine said:


> Failed operation? They captured Bashkuy, Deir Zaitun, Deir herditin (don't know the right spelling) and most of Ratyan. They closed rebels supply route from their big daddy, Turkey, coming to Azaz and then Aleppo.
> 
> Last night 60 SAA and Hezbollah entered Zahra city after years of siege. That's indeed a 'fail'.
> 
> All while rebels are busy killing hundreds of SAA in their Twitter accounts.
> 
> Of course there have been casualties on SAA side, but a very good number of rebels also bite the dust in this operation. Only because they don't like to share videos of their dead doesn't mean they don't have ones.


According to SOHR, which is quite reliable, loyalists were kicked from Ratyan, Hardetin and Deir al Zaytun. So they remained with tiny Bashkuy now there are clashes too.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Both Putin and ayatulas are very stubborn and will keep supporting Assad even if their economies totally collapse.
> 
> 
> According to SOHR, which is quite reliable, loyalists were kicked from Ratyan, Hardetin and Deir al Zaytun. So they remained with tiny Bashkuy now there are clashes too.



According to SOHR, a guy sitting behind a computer in London, rebels are also 'freedom fighters'. It doesn't matter what he says is true or not for now, this guy has spread so much be in the past that I have lost count of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> According to SOHR, a guy sitting behind a computer in London, rebels are also 'freedom fighters'. It doesn't matter what he says is true or not for now, this guy has spread so much be in the past that I have lost count of them.


In terms of town control they are one of the most reliable sources.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> Are you really reading my posts well ?, there was no westerners in Hama in 1982 !.
> What happened ?, you disappointed me..I expected a logical answer that justifies slaughtering 10 thousands of people of one city, not a useless speech.
> And tell me why did he slaughter our children in Bayda and Baniyas massacres ?, you could use Google images to check a massacre among hundreds of massacres.
> And what about Hama Massacre in 1981 (not to be confused with that of 1982), Jisr Ash-Shughour Massacre in 1980, Tadmur (aka Palmyra) Prison Massacre in 1980, Sarmada Massacre in 1980...etc...too many to mention just in the 80s!, westerners have nothing to do with those !.
> Again, see Hama in 1982 ! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already claimed we represent '_no more than %10_' of Syrians, so tell that joke to someone else
> All shared something in common, which is they refused to let go and declared war against the opposition.
> I'm still new here, I haven't finished my first week yet and this could be the *10th time I see you repeating this baseless statement without supporting it with evidences*.
> Because if they don't get out, the regime will rain barrel bombs onto them, 'terrorism' will justify the killing of innocents.
> If Arab leaders just give up leadership, their would not be any problem. That savagery mostly happened in Syria and Libya, because both of these leaders were suppressors.
> No, he does not do it, but the Satanic Assad Army (SAA) soldiers do that :
> 
> *Alcoholic Beverages Found Hidden In A Mosque After Liberating It From Regime Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regime Soldiers Drinking Alcohol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what exactly going on in any place they commit a crime against citizens.
> Which leads to nothing but radicalism, *people will seek for radical groups for help*, same story happened in Iraq, if they don't care for people and keep ignoring them, they shouldn't be blaming them, dear Mr. President you just keep using your barrel bombs and you will turn everyone into ISIS supporter :
> 
> *A Pro-ISIS Protest In Al-Houla, Northern Homs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is what we are all willing to see .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave aside Russia, Mehdi Taeb, the head of Ammar Strategic Base (of Iran), said: _Syria is the '35th province' (of Iran), and a strategic province for us. If the enemy attacks us and wants to appropriate either Syria or Khuzestan (in southern Iran), the priority is that we keep Syria_.
> See how you are in no place to talk about being 'puppet', that is too much for your acclaimed '_sovereignty'_, Syria is a puppet state only when its people agree with westerners, that's hilarious, that is not 'sovereignty', it is imperialism. I hope they all get what they deserve.
> Also, for those who keep claiming Erdogan wants a 'Neo-Ottoman Empire', it is not Erdogan who has forces fighting in Iraq, it is not him who messes with Bahrain to let it sweep into sectarian war, it is not him who pushed Hezbollah into Syria, he is not the one that backs Houthis in Yemen..etc.
> Compare Bahrain to Syria, that's the case, no more.
> They just want the government to be Shiite, they neither care for human lives nor anything else.
> 
> @Syrian Lion, why didn't you tell him he is not Syrian ?
> 
> You too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the '*23 millions pro-Girrafe protesters*', I remember how we all laughed at the Giraffe media back then, see how this guy gets among the pro-Giraffe protesters in Damascus, if you speak Arabic you should know what he is saying :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, he says are these the '23 millions' ?


You repeat the same thing, you are an MB terrorists supporter and I can see that easily... And you post couple of videos, thinking you can fool people here, your propagonda is old, since the 80s get something new, I don't have time to refute your false claims, because I already did that here couple years ago... And keep this in your mind, Syria will never become a western puppet like your MB terrorists... 
Lol and no one claim 23 million protesters those are just your own claims...



Halimi said:


> You're not Syrian and never will be. Even if you were born in the squares of Damascus and can trace your lineage back a thousand generations to a thousand Syrians, you'll never be one.
> 
> History will remember everyone who sided with Assad as foreign vermin; as someone who sold out their religion, their humanity, their people and their land to an Iranian-supported jackal son of a jackal that killed hundreds of thousands of people -- mainly Sunni Muslims, but also Christians and Druze (in Lebanon) -- to prop up this depraved, unnatural and savage regime.
> 
> Open a history book, and see what happened to Assad and his likes: they were thrown out like the trash they are. See what happened to the Fatimids, to the Crusaders and to everyone who looked like them. While you're at it, look at who governed for centuries upon centuries and who dominated this land's history.
> 
> But please stay in your delusion; the greater your fantasies, the greater the pain you and those of your ilk will feel when the fragile edifice you build your pathetic lies on will collapse.
> 
> Please, convince yourself it's all going to be alright.


And who are you?
Lol you are a joke... We heard the same talk 4 years ago... How about something new? We got bored of it... Or you can keep repeating it for years it doesn't matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Syrian Lion said:


> All you said is bs, without oil ur nothing...
> For example, your country want Alasad our,.. Why didn't they along with GCC Jordan and other puppets attack Alasad? Instead they had to beg the west lol, they can't do a move without USA...
> That's it, it's simple, your country is run by Western puppets...



without oil KSA is yemen

closer look at SOHR, aka one random guy Reminder: The "Syrian Observatory for Human Rights" is Just One Guy In a London Apartment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Graphic videos from Ratyan on youtube. SOHR was right.


----------



## waz

@Dr.Thrax watch the personal insults please. This is the second time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> And i thought, you knew something about the hidden agenda...Those are just your assumptions mate....and some irrational one (caliphate and stuff like that).



There is, all you have to do is look at his foreign policy. Currently hosting the TV channel Mekala or something showing pro Morsi/protests 24/7. He's Muslim brotherhood and he's got plans together with the other MB factions in the region. It's the same reason he took in the MB affiliate tareq al hashimi. He will want the same in Syria, MB ruled.


Turkey accused of escalating violence in Egypt - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

I've seen the channel broadcasting myself, it's based in Turkey. You shouldn't be too nationalistic prohibiting yourself from seeing Erdogan's foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> There is, all you have to do is look at his foreign policy. Currently hosting the TV channel Mekala or something showing pro Morsi/protests 24/7. He's Muslim brotherhood and he's got plans together with the other MB factions in the region. It's the same reason he took in the MB affiliate tareq al hashimi. He will want the same in Syria, MB ruled.
> 
> 
> Turkey accused of escalating violence in Egypt - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> I've seen the channel broadcasting myself, it's based in Turkey. You shouldn't be too nationalistic prohibiting yourself from seeing Erdogan's foreign policy.



So, his hidden agenda is to to bring MB leaders into the ME countries....what is the benefit for Turkey ?


----------



## flamer84

Sinan said:


> So, his hidden agenda is to to bring MB leaders into the ME countries....what is the benefit for Turkey ?




There is no benefit for Turkey,there is only benefit for his caliphate dreams.Erdo's not a nationalist,he's an islamist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

flamer84 said:


> There is no benefit for Turkey,there is only benefit for his caliphate dreams.Erdo's not a nationalist,he's an islamist.



Even if he manages to swap all of the leadership of the Arab countries with MB affiliates. Arabs will never accept Turks as their leader. I bet he knows this fact better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> So, his hidden agenda is to to bring MB leaders into the ME countries....what is the benefit for Turkey ?



Turkey ruled by someone like Erdogan will have more allies in the ME that way, like Qatar is one now. Anka UAV's were to be sold to Egypt, if Morsi would have ruled that would be another allie. That's the benefit. But that is as long as someone with an MB ideology rules Turkey, as you know gov relations change when a leader changes. As for Erdogan he has his own religious beliefs like flamer said of some Islamist nation but that's a different subject.



Sinan said:


> Even if he manages to swap all of the leadership of the Arab countries with MB affiliates. Arabs will never accept Turks as their leader. I bet he knows this fact better than me.


They don't have to accept Turks as their leader, doesn't have to be a leader either, it simply means the MB ruled states will be allied through MB form of Islamism. But even if that happens they'd sooner or later get in a fight like everyone is angry and fights in the ME once a problem arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flamer84

Sinan said:


> Even if he manages to swap all of the leadership of the Arab countries with MB affiliates. Arabs will never accept Turks as their leader. I bet he knows this fact better than me.



That assuming he wants Turkey to be the leader and he's not just a servant of his imaginary Ummah dreams.As i've said ,i doubt he puts Turkey first.

Look mate,if you're a sunni muslim country and your best friend in the world is Qatar you clearly have a pan islamist problem.



1000 said:


> There is, all you have to do is look at his foreign policy. Currently hosting the TV channel Mekala or something showing pro Morsi/protests 24/7. He's Muslim brotherhood and he's got plans together with the other MB factions in the region. It's the same reason he took in the MB affiliate tareq al hashimi. He will want the same in Syria, MB ruled.
> 
> 
> Turkey accused of escalating violence in Egypt - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> I've seen the channel broadcasting myself, it's based in Turkey. You shouldn't be too nationalistic prohibiting yourself from seeing Erdogan's foreign policy.




Yep,he also harps about the MB faction in Libya as that country's legitimate leaders,every day.Alongside his Qatari buddies ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Syrian Lion @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY @kollang @Serpentine .

Our christian brother was martyred recently trying to end the Nabl and Al-Zahra's siege by ISIS terrorists .

RIP my hero , rest in peace .

may you be granted heaven along with our prophet Jesus christ (peace be upon him) .







What a handsome gentlemen !

you'll be remembered !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY @kollang @Serpentine .
> 
> Our christian brother was martyred recently trying to end the Nabl and Al-Zahra's siege by ISIS terrorists .
> 
> RIP my hero , rest in peace .
> 
> may you be granted heaven along with our prophet Jesus christ (peace be upon him) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome gentlemen !
> 
> you'll be remembered !


Insha'Allah! May he rest in peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine, you do realize that they only hold 1 more town right? And there are clashes going on in there currently.
Levant Front || Captured a T-72 tank on the Malah front.




Levant Front || Capturing and combing multiple buildings on the Malah front during violent clashes.




Levant Front || Hitting some buildings housing Rafidi Militias on the outskirts of Ratyan town in the Aleppo Countryside (before rebels recaptured the town fully, tank in use is the T-55.)




@waz I know I do occasionally lose my temper, but remember he is supporting a mass-killer. It's like frowning upon insulting a Hitler supporter, but I understand rules are rules.

Sham Corps (they translate their name as Sham Legion though) || Aleppo Countryside || Very good, watch the first moments of the exit of POWs from a building in Ratyan.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568165681901871105
Captured Weapons:




Some POWs:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Dr.Thrax said:


> @waz I know I do occasionally lose my temper, but remember he is supporting a mass-killer. It's like frowning upon insulting a Hitler supporter, but I understand rules are rules.



Thank you very much. 

I pray that Allah(swt) brings peace to the blessed land of Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DizuJ

Video when Assadist cowards surrendering in Ratyan village. 60 fighters have surrendered themselves.35 regime fighters were captured in the last building in Raytan, & more handed themselves over in Hardatnin.














Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


The local civil defense center says *at least 20 civilians*, including children and three women, were killed with guns and knives by regime troops and militia in Rityan. The LCC says Syrian troops have attacked civilians in Rityan, retaken by the rebels yesterday after a brief regime occupation.

"The civil Defence Center of the town of Hayan reported that regime forces reinforced by pro-regime foreign militias perpetrated a massacre against civilians in the village of Rityan, in Aleppo northern countryside, as they stormed the village on Tuesday morning. The center revealed the photos of more than twenty dead civilians, including children and three women, some were shot dead after regime forces and pro-regime militias stormed the village of Rityan while others were slaughtered with knives. The dead bodies of Hasan Ysusf al-Hilu, 30, and Ahmad Rustum, 28, were identified and they are from the town of Hayyan. In the meantime, Civil Defence members were able to rescue almost fifty civilians who were trapped in the village during the battle."

Regime forces and pro-regime foreign militias slaughter and shoot civilians in Rityan | المكتب الإعلامي لقوى الثورة السورية

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

waz said:


> Thank you very much.





waz said:


> I pray that Allah(swt) brings peace to the blessed land of Sham.


Insha'Allah



Dr.Thrax said:


> @waz I know I do occasionally lose my temper, but remember he is supporting a mass-killer. It's like frowning upon insulting a Hitler supporter, but I understand rules are rules.


look who is talking.... the only one supporting mass killers here is you, your beloved F$A terrorists are the main cause of this bloodshed in Syria...

such shame that you get away with a thank you for your insults...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Insha'Allah
> 
> 
> look who is talking.... the only one supporting mass killers here is you, your beloved F$A terrorists are the main cause of this bloodshed in Syria...
> 
> such shame that you get away with a thank you for your insults...


I apologized for my insults, despite the fact that you deserved them and many more of them. Rules are rules, I have to abide by them. Meanwhile, you're sitting there accusing the FSA of mass-murder with no basis, no claim, no evidence. While you claim Assad is perfect, despite all the evidence against him. You sound like a broken radio.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I apologized for my insults, despite the fact that you deserved them and many more of them. Rules are rules, I have to abide by them. Meanwhile, you're sitting there accusing the FSA of mass-murder with no basis, no claim, no evidence. While you claim Assad is perfect, despite all the evidence against him. You sound like a broken radio.


You didn't apologize to me? show me the post... you even insulted me again...

yes and you have all the claims that F$A terrorists are angels and perfect... I never claimed Alasad is perfect... and who cared about Alasad, why are you obsessed with him? do you sleep and wake up to him or thinking about him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> You didn't apologize to me? show me the post... you even insulted me again...
> 
> yes and you have all the claims that F$A terrorists are angels and perfect... I never claimed Alasad is perfect... and who cared about Alasad, why are you obsessed with him? do you sleep and wake up to him or thinking about him?


I was sorry about insulting you on the forum. I'd still insult you with every word I know in real life though, because people like you deserve it. You support people who killed my family. You think I _wouldn't_ insult you?
I never claimed FSA is perfect, they make mistakes, they're only human, but Asshead, on the other hand, kills people for a living. Why do I care about him? Gee, I dunno, maybe because he is the leader of a government that is currently participating in the subject of this thread. Keep trying to change the subject kiddo.
And it's ironic that you think I'm obsessed with Assad, even though you're the one with the obsession here, obsession with Israel and America and how they are the cause to every problem in your life. And obsessed with calling everyone who doesn't support Assad a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I was sorry about insulting you on the forum. I'd still insult you with every word I know in real life though, because people like you deserve it. You support people who killed my family. You think I _wouldn't_ insult you?
> I never claimed FSA is perfect, they make mistakes, they're only human, but Asshead, on the other hand, kills people for a living. Why do I care about him? Gee, I dunno, maybe because he is the leader of a government that is currently participating in the subject of this thread. Keep trying to change the subject kiddo.
> And it's ironic that you think I'm obsessed with Assad, even though you're the one with the obsession here, obsession with Israel and America and how they are the cause to every problem in your life. And obsessed with calling everyone who doesn't support Assad a terrorist.


Go ahead and insult me, I don't care since the forum doesn't care... 

You claim that you family members were killed in this war, and your not the only one, everyone house in Syria lost someone including mine... But I tell you this I don't think with emotions... That is your problem... You refuse to admit Syria was peaceful country in 2010 and your family wouldn't have been killed in 2010, this is the results of the f$a terrorism... Now your gonna say no Alasad killed them.. But think about it, the west invaded countries under the name of fighting terrorism, and you want Syrian army to sit idle and watch terrorists kill the people and steal country and sell it to the west? No, we will fight terrorism wherever they exist in Syria.. If f$a terrorists cared about Syrians they would have stayed away from populated cities, instead they want to destroy Syria and use civilians death for propaganda...
And yes the west is cause of this mess in the region, only naive people will deny it.. 
Lol, you admit that Alasad is the government...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> Go ahead and insult me, I don't care since the forum doesn't care...
> 
> You claim that you family members were killed in this war, and your not the only one, everyone house in Syria lost someone including mine... But I tell you this I don't think with emotions... That is your problem... You refuse to admit Syria was peaceful country in 2010 and your family wouldn't have been killed in 2010, this is the results of the f$a terrorism... Now your gonna say no Alasad killed them.. But think about it, the west invaded countries under the name of fighting terrorism, and you want Syrian army to sit idle and watch terrorists kill the people and steal country and sell it to the west? No, we will fight terrorism wherever they exist in Syria.. If f$a terrorists cared about Syrians they would have stayed away from populated cities, instead they want to destroy Syria and use civilians death for propaganda...
> And yes the west is cause of this mess in the region, only naive people will deny it..
> Lol, you admit that Alasad is the government...


lol, most of my arguments are pure logic. I bring up my family members when you try to say that Assad doesn't do killing. Let me remind you, the 7 were martyred in an airstrike, and 1 in 1982 murdered by mukhabarat.
Syria wasn't peaceful in 2010. It was only peaceful if you kept your mouth shut. Zahran Alloush was arrested in 2009 for practicing Dawah. DAWAH. Where is the crime in that? He didn't hurt anyone and he got arrested. My grand uncle in 1982 died because he spoke out against Hafez. My mom and their family found his body with a bullet in the head.
My family would've been killed in 2010, actually. On multiple occasions my family insult Asshead and his policies, and they could've easily "disappeared" in 2010 "mysteriously." They're lucky no police/mukhabarat heard them. My brother's friend was chased down and eventually tortured for insulting Assad, again, this is pre-2010. Yes, you can say Syria was peaceful in 2010, but if you count peace as living in fear, than Syria is peaceful right now too.
Everyone has invaded a country. And who said we're selling Syria to the West? If you haven't noticed rebels and Syrians in general are pissed off greatly at the West. And they're not going to go away from populated cities because that's where the SAA are. You wanted FSA and other rebels to stay out of Hama and Homs when Shabiha came in and committed multiple massacres? Well, you would've, because you love Asshead, but a sane human being wouldn't want that to happen. And civilians die as a result of Assheads policies, not FSA's actions.

And you talk about Invasion but support the Iranian forces inside Syria. Your asshead has brought thousands of foreign fighters, but you seem to never mention those.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, most of my arguments are pure logic. I bring up my family members when you try to say that Assad doesn't do killing. Let me remind you, the 7 were martyred in an airstrike, and 1 in 1982 murdered by mukhabarat.
> Syria wasn't peaceful in 2010. It was only peaceful if you kept your mouth shut. Zahran Alloush was arrested in 2009 for practicing Dawah. DAWAH. Where is the crime in that? He didn't hurt anyone and he got arrested. My grand uncle in 1982 died because he spoke out against Hafez. My mom and their family found his body with a bullet in the head.
> My family would've been killed in 2010, actually. On multiple occasions my family insult Asshead and his policies, and they could've easily "disappeared" in 2010 "mysteriously." They're lucky no police/mukhabarat heard them. My brother's friend was chased down and eventually tortured for insulting Assad, again, this is pre-2010. Yes, you can say Syria was peaceful in 2010, but if you count peace as living in fear, than Syria is peaceful right now too.
> Everyone has invaded a country. And who said we're selling Syria to the West? If you haven't noticed rebels and Syrians in general are pissed off greatly at the West. And they're not going to go away from populated cities because that's where the SAA are. You wanted FSA and other rebels to stay out of Hama and Homs when Shabiha came in and committed multiple massacres? Well, you would've, because you love Asshead, but a sane human being wouldn't want that to happen. And civilians die as a result of Assheads policies, not FSA's actions.
> 
> And you talk about Invasion but support the Iranian forces inside Syria. Your asshead has brought thousands of foreign fighters, but you seem to never mention those.


yes and we talked about this before, most likely your family are MB supporters... and guess what MB terrorists have no place in Syria.. it is like you don't know the region at all, yes Syria was the only one with torture record.. like the CIA are pure angels, and makhubarat or mabaheth in other Arab countries are innocent...
and yes the F$A terrorists are mad at the west for not invading Syria, lol, mad at the west , you are selling Syria... you are giving the west their "yes" government... 
and no, the SAA would have no excuse to be in a town if there is no terrorists, and this is a fact, there are multiple cities and towns with no SAA presence because there is no F$A... wherever F$A found they bring death and destruction.. civilians die because there is F$A, no F$A = no bloodshed, it is that simple... for example, F$A terrorists refused peace in Aleppo, even when Syria told the UN they will stop the airstrike, but your F$A terrorists refused, why? to kill more people.. they want airstrikes? then they got them, they want the airstrikes to kill civilians and use their death for propaganda...

Iranian forces are limited to advisers and few fighters.. the mutual defense agreement is not into full effect yet.. and you seem to never mention all the F$A terrorists foreign fighters, heck not just fighters, even the devil McCain...

like you said, your family didn't die in 2010, but died when F$A terrorists were present... you seem that you like stories too much... you don't know Syria after Hafez... lol my relatives were arrested during Hafez, but that doesn't mean I betray my country because of him... and go beg the west to invade it and etc.. see the difference, I'm for Syria, and you're for you personal grudge and personal gains, again you think with emotions... this is not diplomacy when you hate one person then you destroy the whole country because of him, there are millions of ways to get rid of him, if the so called "revolution" stayed peaceful, Alasad would have been gone easily ( max in a year or so), but people like you gave Alasad more support, yes Alasad gained more popularity thanks to the F$A terrorists and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yes and we talked about this before, most likely your family are MB supporters... and guess what MB terrorists have no place in Syria.. it is like you don't know the region at all, yes Syria was the only one with torture record.. like the CIA are pure angels, and makhubarat or mabaheth in other Arab countries are innocent...
> and yes the F$A terrorists are mad at the west for not invading Syria, lol, mad at the west , you are selling Syria... you are giving the west their "yes" government...
> and no, the SAA would have no excuse to be in a town if there is no terrorists, and this is a fact, there are multiple cities and towns with no SAA presence because there is no F$A... wherever F$A found they bring death and destruction.. civilians die because there is F$A, no F$A = no bloodshed, it is that simple... for example, F$A terrorists refused peace in Aleppo, even when Syria told the UN they will stop the airstrike, but your F$A terrorists refused, why? to kill more people.. they want airstrikes? then they got them, they want the airstrikes to kill civilians and use their death for propaganda...
> 
> Iranian forces are limited to advisers and few fighters.. the mutual defense agreement is not into full effect yet.. and you seem to never mention all the F$A terrorists foreign fighters, heck not just fighters, even the devil McCain...
> 
> like you said, your family didn't die in 2010, but died when F$A terrorists were present... you seem that you like stories too much... you don't know Syria after Hafez... lol my relatives were arrested during Hafez, but that doesn't mean I betray my country because of him... and go beg the west to invade it and etc.. see the difference, I'm for Syria, and you're for you personal grudge and personal gains, again you think with emotions... this is not diplomacy when you hate one person then you destroy the whole country because of him, there are millions of ways to get rid of him, if the so called "revolution" stayed peaceful, Alasad would have been gone easily ( max in a year or so), but people like you gave Alasad more support, yes Alasad gained more popularity thanks to the F$A terrorists and etc...


Again, calling anyone who doesn't support Asshead a terrorist. Typical Asshead supporter logic.
So because the CIA torture people, or other Mukhabarat torture people, it's okay for Syrian Mukhabarat to torture people? The same exact argument that Israelis use to justify their killing of people. You claim to hate them, yet you are two sides of the same coin.
We are mad at the west for NFZ and Naval blockades. Never wanted them to invade Syria. 
Tell me what "terrorists" were here? Shabiha opening fire on protesters in April 2011, before the FSA or other groups formed: 



SAA going into Dara'a with HUNDREDS OF TROOPS AND TANKS, in April 2011, before any rebel groups formed: 



Israelis say: No Hamas no deaths, yet they killed thousands of Palestinians before Hamas formed. Same with Asshead's gov't. Regime killed thousands of Syrians before FSA formed. We refused peace because it meant giving Asshead power. We're trying to oust him, not make peace with someone who killed at least 80,000 of our countrymen.
LOL, just advisers? Yeah sure, tell that to those "advisers" that got killed by the hundreds in Aleppo. FSA aren't foreign fighters, in fact, most of them aren't. They even said they don't want any, they just want guns and money for refugees and more guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Again, calling anyone who doesn't support Asshead a terrorist. Typical Asshead supporter logic.
> So because the CIA torture people, or other Mukhabarat torture people, it's okay for Syrian Mukhabarat to torture people? The same exact argument that Israelis use to justify their killing of people. You claim to hate them, yet you are two sides of the same coin.
> We are mad at the west for NFZ and Naval blockades. Never wanted them to invade Syria.
> Tell me what "terrorists" were here? Shabiha opening fire on protesters in April 2011, before the FSA or other groups formed:
> 
> 
> 
> SAA going into Dara'a with HUNDREDS OF TROOPS AND TANKS, in April 2011, before any rebel groups formed:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis say: No Hamas no deaths, yet they killed thousands of Palestinians before Hamas formed. Same with Asshead's gov't. Regime killed thousands of Syrians before FSA formed. We refused peace because it meant giving Asshead power. We're trying to oust him, not make peace with someone who killed at least 80,000 of our countrymen.
> LOL, just advisers? Yeah sure, tell that to those "advisers" that got killed by the hundreds in Aleppo. FSA aren't foreign fighters, in fact, most of them aren't. They even said they don't want any, they just want guns and money for refugees and more guns.


of course the army had to move in, riot police was getting killed, and the police stations were getting burned down and etc, since you're good at youtube you can see for yourself the so called "peaceful protesters" 




calling for air strikes and nfz is invasion of Syria's sovereignty, of course something you don't know since you don't care about and you want to turn Syria into western puppet, that is your dream and that will never happen.. 
the one that were shooting protesters are those terrorists, they shot at the police and the protesters, how easy and convenient to blame the government of shooting anti-government protesters... so tell me was Nidal Janoud shabiha also? your terrorists killed him with their peaceful sound waves... 
no you refused cease fire because you want more civilian death, don't you see the contradiction here, you're crying we are getting massacred, then De Mistura comes with a plan to stop the air strikes and etc, and then you refuse it, what is the massacre cry about? again you want to kill more civilians hoping for western invasion.. and F$A are not Syrians, if they were Syrians the would have protected the people not caused their death and use them as shields... 
and stop mixing Hamas with Syria war, Hamas does not have the amount of weapons the F$A terrorists received from the west and their puppets, and America is not training Hamas... are they? The west training the F$A terrorists should give you a light bulb, if you think with logic and not emotions... you think USA is going to give F$A terrorists training and weapons for free? no, they are buying them, they are going to install them to make sure they are puppets, and the cost the F$A gonna pay is being their "yes" government, a puppet government... F$A were begging for the west to invade Syria and in addition you can see their videos on Youtube calling for the "Mujahdeen" from all over the world to join them and that occurred and you can't deny it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

FSA = fake Saudi army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> of course the army had to move in, riot police was getting killed, and the police stations were getting burned down and etc, since you're good at youtube you can see for yourself the so called "peaceful protesters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling for air strikes and nfz is invasion of Syria's sovereignty, of course something you don't know since you don't care about and you want to turn Syria into western puppet, that is your dream and that will never happen..
> the one that were shooting protesters are those terrorists, they shot at the police and the protesters, how easy and convenient to blame the government of shooting anti-government protesters... so tell me was Nidal Janoud shabiha also? your terrorists killed him with their peaceful sound waves...
> no you refused cease fire because you want more civilian death, don't you see the contradiction here, you're crying we are getting massacred, then De Mistura comes with a plan to stop the air strikes and etc, and then you refuse it, what is the massacre cry about? again you want to kill more civilians hoping for western invasion.. and F$A are not Syrians, if they were Syrians the would have protected the people not caused their death and use them as shields...
> and stop mixing Hamas with Syria war, Hamas does not have the amount of weapons the F$A terrorists received from the west and their puppets, and America is not training Hamas... are they? The west training the F$A terrorists should give you a light bulb, if you think with logic and not emotions... you think USA is going to give F$A terrorists training and weapons for free? no, they are buying them, they are going to install them to make sure they are puppets, and the cost the F$A gonna pay is being their "yes" government, a puppet government... F$A were begging for the west to invade Syria and in addition you can see their videos on Youtube calling for the "Mujahdeen" from all over the world to join them and that occurred and you can't deny it


Was Hamza Al Khattib a terrorist? He had his genitals mutilated, his body severely bruised, and was raped multiple times. I'm not going to bother to reply to anything else because you're repeating the same exact crap that I've been refuting since November.



Superboy said:


> FSA = fake Saudi army


LOL
A chinese guy talking about fake stuff.
HAHAHA

Also, the West trained Iraqi Army, therefore by your logic, they're terrorists. West trained Polish army, therefore Poles are terrorists, etc.
Stupid logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Was Hamza Al Khattib a terrorist? He had his genitals mutilated, his body severely bruised, and was raped multiple times. I'm not going to bother to reply to anything else because you're repeating the same exact crap that I've been refuting since November.
> 
> 
> LOL
> A chinese guy talking about fake stuff.
> HAHAHA
> 
> Also, the West trained Iraqi Army, therefore by your logic, they're terrorists. West trained Polish army, therefore Poles are terrorists, etc.
> Stupid logic.


These are armies and not armed groups like FSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> These are armies and not armed groups like FSA


If you haven't noticed, FSA is an army for a non-state entity, i.e. the SNC. They aren't just an "armed group." And still, USA has basically armed Shia militias in Iraq, but I don't see any of you Assadists calling them terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Was Hamza Al Khattib a terrorist? He had his genitals mutilated, his body severely bruised, and was raped multiple times. I'm not going to bother to reply to anything else because you're repeating the same exact crap that I've been refuting since November.


Hamza Al Khatiib, has many conflicting stories of his death, F$A terrorists are known to use child soldiers, so when they stormed the military housing complex, what was he doing there? that's add more questions to his death, in addition some of his family members said different stories, so no one knows for sure, but his death was used for F$A propaganda and he even became their symbol, so that brings up more questions... 
in addition many kids died, or you just going to ignore the school bombings done by F$A terrorists? 

yeah, you couldn't even come up with an answer of America training F$A terrorists, because there is no it is obvious why they are training them, they want to install a puppet government, and if you say for "humanitarian" cause, then you must be living on mars, why doesn't the west train and arm Palestinians? don't they also want freedom? see, that is something you going to hide from, but truth is exposed, F$A terrorists work for the west and not for Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mussana said:


> Don't the west take FSA as the real army of Syria?


They take SNC as the legitimate gov't of Syria, but FSA is still considered a rebel group, not the actual army. Then again, Assad's army is now just Shiites from Lebanon, Iraq, Yemen, Iran, and Afghanistan, so not really the "Syrian" army, either.



Syrian Lion said:


> Hamza Al Khatiib, has many conflicting stories of his death, F$A terrorists are known to use child soldiers, so when they stormed the military housing complex, what was he doing there? that's add more questions to his death, in addition some of his family members said different stories, so no one knows for sure, but his death was used for F$A propaganda and he even became their symbol, so that brings up more questions...
> in addition many kids died, or you just going to ignore the school bombings done by F$A terrorists?
> 
> yeah, you couldn't even come up with an answer of America training F$A terrorists, because there is no it is obvious why they are training them, they want to install a puppet government, and if you say for "humanitarian" cause, then you must be living on mars, why doesn't the west train and arm Palestinians? don't they also want freedom? see, that is something you going to hide from, but truth is exposed, F$A terrorists work for the west and not for Syria...


He was ABDUCTED. BEFORE THE FSA FORMED. ARE YOU DEAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Don't the west take FSA as the real army of Syria?


no they take it as their puppets...



Dr.Thrax said:


> He was ABDUCTED. BEFORE THE FSA FORMED. ARE YOU DEAF?


lol, so who stormed the military housing complex? the terrorists existed since day one of the conflict..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> no they take it as their puppets...
> 
> 
> lol, so who stormed the military housing complex? the terrorists existed since day one of the conflict..


No one stormed anything, Rebels formed in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> No one stormed anything, Rebels formed in June.


are you kidding me? rebels formed in June, like there were no terrorists before that.. again use YouTube to see the videos of the "peaceful" protests, did you even see that video I posted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, the West trained Iraqi Army, therefore by your logic, they're terrorists.




Iraq is a Shia country top ally of Iran. The US trains Iraqi army that's what the US wants, not what the Iraqis asked for. Iranians train Iraqi army.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@*ResurgentIran*
**

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

waz said:


> The thread is now open as our brother WebMaster has said. We will now watch this thread even more closely.
> 
> If you bring up sectarian nonsense, abuse members for no reason, question our actions when you are clearly in the wrong, you will banned from the forum.



Opening it, i think it didn't open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Syrian Lion said:


>



He responded and stated that he would not insult. We are neutral arbiters bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Welcome, it's open now. Continue here please. Other topic will be closed.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions*​

Media reports based on eyewitness and opposition sources saying that Turkey has become a party to the civil war in Syria have found their way into court proceedings. During the trial of the Islamic State (IS) militants who attacked Turkish security forces at Nigde last year, court files revealed that Turkey, beyond supplying opposition forces with weapons and ammunition, had also given artillery support to the opposition groups that captured Kassab. The prosecutor obtained striking admissions by tapping the defendants’ phones. According to documents obtained by Ahmet Sik of Cumhuriyet, the wiretapping transcripts reveal that the opposition forces at Kassab inform people in Turkey of the coordinates of Syrian army positions around Kassab, and then Turkey shells those locations.

On March 21, armed Syrian opposition groups entered Turkey from five different crossings and re-entered Syria at the Yayladag border crossing and captured Kassab.

n addition to armed Turkmen groups, al-Qaeda’s Syrian affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra, the Islamic Front’s most prominent group Ahrar al-Sham, IS-affiliated Shukur el-Izz, Sham el Islam (established by former Guantanamo prisoner Moroccan Ibrahim Binshekrun) and Ansar al-Islam, which has links both to al-Qaeda and IS, took part in the operation to capture Kassab. As clashes continued around Kassab on March 23, a Syrian warplane was shot down by a missile fired from Turkey for violating Turkish airspace. In June 2014, when President Bashar al-Assad’s army recaptured Kassab, including the high ground known as Feature 45, the Turkish army fired on the Syrian side. The Turkish government and military persistently said all firing on Syria after the changed rules of engagement following the shooting down of the Turkish jet were in retaliation for border violations on the Turkish side. The Turkish Foreign Ministry rejected the accusation, saying, “All claims that Turkey has been supporting the opposition forces by allowing them to use Turkish territory or in any other way are totally baseless.”


*Wiretaps tell another story*

The information collected from the Nigde assailants’ tapped phones contradicted official statements. According to the recordings, Adil Orli, the commander of the Bayir Bucak Turkmen Front, sends the coordinates through his brother Ayhan Orli to Mehmet Toktas, the president of the Yayladag Youth Association. In a conversation on June 7, Ayhan Orli reports that he had sent via WhatsApp the coordinates of seven targets he had received from Adil Orli. He says, “Firing was useful. Our friends solved the rest of the problems. But there are still seven locations. If you fire once on each, that will be enough.”

Toktas answers, “Seven locations OK. Tell everyone to stay on defense in the coming moments.”

The two also talk of military assistance. Orli complains of a shortage of ammunition. Toktas says, “Let me talk to Ankara once more to see what is happening. Without ammunition, nothing can be done.”

In a conversation on June 14, someone called Yasar Benli asks Ayhan Orli to arrange for the shelling of the Syrian regime’s units deployed around the cell towers on Feature 45. A short time later, Ayhan Orli tells Toktas, ”There are many soldiers on Syriatel Hill. It will be good if you can hit them.” He gives a description of the target.

On June 13, a Turkmen from the front line asks Ayhan Orli to help some surrounded fighters cross into Turkey. Orli calls sub-governor of Yayladag, Turan Yilmaz.

*Orli: *There are 20-30 men at Arfal. Can you help them cross the border?

*Yilmaz:* You mean now, 20-30 people? Where are they now?

*Orli: *At Arfal.

*Yilmaz:* Will they cross from near 45?

*Orli:* Yes, from 45.

*Yilmaz:* Done.

After the court documents became public, Turan Yilmaz said, “We acted according to directives.”

Main opposition Republican People's Party deputy Umut Oran brought the issue of the Turkish army’s artillery support to the parliament and asked Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu, "Why did the Turkish army open fire on an area in Syria for no apparent reason? Doesn’t this put Turkey in a position it can’t explain and rectify?”

*Weapons did not go to Turkmens, but to Ansar*

The court documents contain remarks that reinforce suspicions about Turkey’s help to radical groups in the form of arms shipments. In a conversation between Ayhan Orli and President of the Syrian Turks Association Ahmet Sirin (alias Ahmad Ohrin), they say weapons sent from Turkey have actually gone to Ansar al-Islam.

Ansar al-Islam generally operates jointly with Jabhat al-Nusra. When Orli says they have run out of ammunition, Sirin asks, “What happened to those weapons that have gone to Ansar?” Orli replies, “I don’t know. You have to ask those who delivered the weapons to Ansar."

In another conversation on June 14, when Orli was saying that the situation at Kassab was not going well, Bayir Bucak Brigade Cmdr. Col. Ahmed Arnavut (alias Aziz Kikhia) asks, “Where are those guys who received the trucks? Orli says, "They are not around."

The same day, Orli complains of an ammunition shortage to Samir Hafez, the general coordinator of the Syrian Turkmen Groups. Hafez says, “We haven’t received anything for a year. You think it will come now?” Orli retorts, "You mean, we are up for sale?”

The issue of weapons assistance to Turkmens found its way to the national agenda when three trucks loaded with rockets were stopped at Adana. According to the deposition of one driver, the trucks, which belong to Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization (MIT), were to enter Syria through the Cilvegozu border crossing. Bab al-Hawa, opposite Turkey’s Cilvegozu gate, is controlled by the Islamic Front and Jabhat al-Nusra. But the Turkish government insists the assistance was going to Turkmens.

*Topalca: A Turkmen laden with secrets*

Al-Monitor had access to information about arms shipments in the documents about the Nigde incident. Defendant Mehmet Askar explains that weapons are illegally shipped to Syria on behest of MIT. Askar says that together with Syrian Turkmen Heysem Topalca, said to be working for MIT, he was caught by Turkish soldiers while moving weapons to Syria, but after a few phone calls they were let go and delivered the weapons. Topalca, who was also detained in connection with 953 warheads found at Adana, was then released.

Topalca is among those accused of arranging the escape of the Nigde assailants to Syria. Topalca’s name is also in the investigation file of the May 11, 2013, twin car-bomb attack in Reyhanli that killed 52 people. In the indictment that referred to a June 9 report by the Gendarmie General Command, it is stated that Topalca was caught with warheads, that he smuggles historical artifacts from Syria to sell in Turkey, that he is a regular supplier of ammunition for al-Qaeda and Jabhat al-Nusra and that he had provided the vehicles that exploded at Reyhanli. The prosecutor, citing other evidence, charged Topalca with being the one who organized the Reyhanli car bomb attack and that he has links to the Jund al-Sham organization.

Topalca and the Orli brothers have practically become the black box of secret schemes with Syrian Turkmens. But that is not all. Turkey’s connections with the Turkmens, who are fighting the Syrian regime under the Yavuz Sultan Selim Brigade, the Faith Sultan Mehmet Brigade, the Sultan Abdulhamid Brigade, the Omer Muhtar Brigade and Ricalullah are frequently reported on. The last report read that the Osman Gazi, Omer Bin Abdulaziz and Omer Muhtar units, which have been fighting in the rural Latakia region, have united to form the Sultan Abdulhamid Khan Brigade. There was even a Turkish video made of the ceremony.

As the Syrian army increases its pressure in the Latakia area, the number of Turkmens calling for more help from Turkey will continue to increase.



Read more: Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

What about the other thread are you going to add them together


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What about the other thread are you going to add them together


Yes


----------



## beast89

Reports suggest some Western countries want rapprochement with Syria — RT News
BBC and other sites refer to the army as SAA instead of "regime" troops.

Mr Clark being honest again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> *Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions*​
> 
> Media reports based on eyewitness and opposition sources saying that Turkey has become a party to the civil war in Syria have found their way into court proceedings. During the trial of the Islamic State (IS) militants who attacked Turkish security forces at Nigde last year, court files revealed that Turkey, beyond supplying opposition forces with weapons and ammunition, had also given artillery support to the opposition groups that captured Kassab. The prosecutor obtained striking admissions by tapping the defendants’ phones. According to documents obtained by Ahmet Sik of Cumhuriyet, the wiretapping transcripts reveal that the opposition forces at Kassab inform people in Turkey of the coordinates of Syrian army positions around Kassab, and then Turkey shells those locations.
> 
> On March 21, armed Syrian opposition groups entered Turkey from five different crossings and re-entered Syria at the Yayladag border crossing and captured Kassab.
> 
> n addition to armed Turkmen groups, al-Qaeda’s Syrian affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra, the Islamic Front’s most prominent group Ahrar al-Sham, IS-affiliated Shukur el-Izz, Sham el Islam (established by former Guantanamo prisoner Moroccan Ibrahim Binshekrun) and Ansar al-Islam, which has links both to al-Qaeda and IS, took part in the operation to capture Kassab. As clashes continued around Kassab on March 23, a Syrian warplane was shot down by a missile fired from Turkey for violating Turkish airspace. In June 2014, when President Bashar al-Assad’s army recaptured Kassab, including the high ground known as Feature 45, the Turkish army fired on the Syrian side. The Turkish government and military persistently said all firing on Syria after the changed rules of engagement following the shooting down of the Turkish jet were in retaliation for border violations on the Turkish side. The Turkish Foreign Ministry rejected the accusation, saying, “All claims that Turkey has been supporting the opposition forces by allowing them to use Turkish territory or in any other way are totally baseless.”
> 
> 
> *Wiretaps tell another story*
> 
> The information collected from the Nigde assailants’ tapped phones contradicted official statements. According to the recordings, Adil Orli, the commander of the Bayir Bucak Turkmen Front, sends the coordinates through his brother Ayhan Orli to Mehmet Toktas, the president of the Yayladag Youth Association. In a conversation on June 7, Ayhan Orli reports that he had sent via WhatsApp the coordinates of seven targets he had received from Adil Orli. He says, “Firing was useful. Our friends solved the rest of the problems. But there are still seven locations. If you fire once on each, that will be enough.”
> 
> Toktas answers, “Seven locations OK. Tell everyone to stay on defense in the coming moments.”
> 
> The two also talk of military assistance. Orli complains of a shortage of ammunition. Toktas says, “Let me talk to Ankara once more to see what is happening. Without ammunition, nothing can be done.”
> 
> In a conversation on June 14, someone called Yasar Benli asks Ayhan Orli to arrange for the shelling of the Syrian regime’s units deployed around the cell towers on Feature 45. A short time later, Ayhan Orli tells Toktas, ”There are many soldiers on Syriatel Hill. It will be good if you can hit them.” He gives a description of the target.
> 
> On June 13, a Turkmen from the front line asks Ayhan Orli to help some surrounded fighters cross into Turkey. Orli calls sub-governor of Yayladag, Turan Yilmaz.
> 
> *Orli: *There are 20-30 men at Arfal. Can you help them cross the border?
> 
> *Yilmaz:* You mean now, 20-30 people? Where are they now?
> 
> *Orli: *At Arfal.
> 
> *Yilmaz:* Will they cross from near 45?
> 
> *Orli:* Yes, from 45.
> 
> *Yilmaz:* Done.
> 
> After the court documents became public, Turan Yilmaz said, “We acted according to directives.”
> 
> Main opposition Republican People's Party deputy Umut Oran brought the issue of the Turkish army’s artillery support to the parliament and asked Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu, "Why did the Turkish army open fire on an area in Syria for no apparent reason? Doesn’t this put Turkey in a position it can’t explain and rectify?”
> 
> *Weapons did not go to Turkmens, but to Ansar*
> 
> The court documents contain remarks that reinforce suspicions about Turkey’s help to radical groups in the form of arms shipments. In a conversation between Ayhan Orli and President of the Syrian Turks Association Ahmet Sirin (alias Ahmad Ohrin), they say weapons sent from Turkey have actually gone to Ansar al-Islam.
> 
> Ansar al-Islam generally operates jointly with Jabhat al-Nusra. When Orli says they have run out of ammunition, Sirin asks, “What happened to those weapons that have gone to Ansar?” Orli replies, “I don’t know. You have to ask those who delivered the weapons to Ansar."
> 
> In another conversation on June 14, when Orli was saying that the situation at Kassab was not going well, Bayir Bucak Brigade Cmdr. Col. Ahmed Arnavut (alias Aziz Kikhia) asks, “Where are those guys who received the trucks? Orli says, "They are not around."
> 
> The same day, Orli complains of an ammunition shortage to Samir Hafez, the general coordinator of the Syrian Turkmen Groups. Hafez says, “We haven’t received anything for a year. You think it will come now?” Orli retorts, "You mean, we are up for sale?”
> 
> The issue of weapons assistance to Turkmens found its way to the national agenda when three trucks loaded with rockets were stopped at Adana. According to the deposition of one driver, the trucks, which belong to Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization (MIT), were to enter Syria through the Cilvegozu border crossing. Bab al-Hawa, opposite Turkey’s Cilvegozu gate, is controlled by the Islamic Front and Jabhat al-Nusra. But the Turkish government insists the assistance was going to Turkmens.
> 
> *Topalca: A Turkmen laden with secrets*
> 
> Al-Monitor had access to information about arms shipments in the documents about the Nigde incident. Defendant Mehmet Askar explains that weapons are illegally shipped to Syria on behest of MIT. Askar says that together with Syrian Turkmen Heysem Topalca, said to be working for MIT, he was caught by Turkish soldiers while moving weapons to Syria, but after a few phone calls they were let go and delivered the weapons. Topalca, who was also detained in connection with 953 warheads found at Adana, was then released.
> 
> Topalca is among those accused of arranging the escape of the Nigde assailants to Syria. Topalca’s name is also in the investigation file of the May 11, 2013, twin car-bomb attack in Reyhanli that killed 52 people. In the indictment that referred to a June 9 report by the Gendarmie General Command, it is stated that Topalca was caught with warheads, that he smuggles historical artifacts from Syria to sell in Turkey, that he is a regular supplier of ammunition for al-Qaeda and Jabhat al-Nusra and that he had provided the vehicles that exploded at Reyhanli. The prosecutor, citing other evidence, charged Topalca with being the one who organized the Reyhanli car bomb attack and that he has links to the Jund al-Sham organization.
> 
> Topalca and the Orli brothers have practically become the black box of secret schemes with Syrian Turkmens. But that is not all. Turkey’s connections with the Turkmens, who are fighting the Syrian regime under the Yavuz Sultan Selim Brigade, the Faith Sultan Mehmet Brigade, the Sultan Abdulhamid Brigade, the Omer Muhtar Brigade and Ricalullah are frequently reported on. The last report read that the Osman Gazi, Omer Bin Abdulaziz and Omer Muhtar units, which have been fighting in the rural Latakia region, have united to form the Sultan Abdulhamid Khan Brigade. There was even a Turkish video made of the ceremony.
> 
> As the Syrian army increases its pressure in the Latakia area, the number of Turkmens calling for more help from Turkey will continue to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


Where is the leaked tape, can we listen to it ?


----------



## libertad

Syrian Lion said:


> *Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions*​
> 
> Media reports based on eyewitness and opposition sources saying that Turkey has become a party to the civil war in Syria have found their way into court proceedings. During the trial of the Islamic State (IS) militants who attacked Turkish security forces at Nigde last year, court files revealed that Turkey, beyond supplying opposition forces with weapons and ammunition, had also given artillery support to the opposition groups that captured Kassab. The prosecutor obtained striking admissions by tapping the defendants’ phones. According to documents obtained by Ahmet Sik of Cumhuriyet, the wiretapping transcripts reveal that the opposition forces at Kassab inform people in Turkey of the coordinates of Syrian army positions around Kassab, and then Turkey shells those locations.
> 
> On March 21, armed Syrian opposition groups entered Turkey from five different crossings and re-entered Syria at the Yayladag border crossing and captured Kassab.
> 
> n addition to armed Turkmen groups, al-Qaeda’s Syrian affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra, the Islamic Front’s most prominent group Ahrar al-Sham, IS-affiliated Shukur el-Izz, Sham el Islam (established by former Guantanamo prisoner Moroccan Ibrahim Binshekrun) and Ansar al-Islam, which has links both to al-Qaeda and IS, took part in the operation to capture Kassab. As clashes continued around Kassab on March 23, a Syrian warplane was shot down by a missile fired from Turkey for violating Turkish airspace. In June 2014, when President Bashar al-Assad’s army recaptured Kassab, including the high ground known as Feature 45, the Turkish army fired on the Syrian side. The Turkish government and military persistently said all firing on Syria after the changed rules of engagement following the shooting down of the Turkish jet were in retaliation for border violations on the Turkish side. The Turkish Foreign Ministry rejected the accusation, saying, “All claims that Turkey has been supporting the opposition forces by allowing them to use Turkish territory or in any other way are totally baseless.”
> 
> 
> *Wiretaps tell another story*
> 
> The information collected from the Nigde assailants’ tapped phones contradicted official statements. According to the recordings, Adil Orli, the commander of the Bayir Bucak Turkmen Front, sends the coordinates through his brother Ayhan Orli to Mehmet Toktas, the president of the Yayladag Youth Association. In a conversation on June 7, Ayhan Orli reports that he had sent via WhatsApp the coordinates of seven targets he had received from Adil Orli. He says, “Firing was useful. Our friends solved the rest of the problems. But there are still seven locations. If you fire once on each, that will be enough.”
> 
> Toktas answers, “Seven locations OK. Tell everyone to stay on defense in the coming moments.”
> 
> The two also talk of military assistance. Orli complains of a shortage of ammunition. Toktas says, “Let me talk to Ankara once more to see what is happening. Without ammunition, nothing can be done.”
> 
> In a conversation on June 14, someone called Yasar Benli asks Ayhan Orli to arrange for the shelling of the Syrian regime’s units deployed around the cell towers on Feature 45. A short time later, Ayhan Orli tells Toktas, ”There are many soldiers on Syriatel Hill. It will be good if you can hit them.” He gives a description of the target.
> 
> On June 13, a Turkmen from the front line asks Ayhan Orli to help some surrounded fighters cross into Turkey. Orli calls sub-governor of Yayladag, Turan Yilmaz.
> 
> *Orli: *There are 20-30 men at Arfal. Can you help them cross the border?
> 
> *Yilmaz:* You mean now, 20-30 people? Where are they now?
> 
> *Orli: *At Arfal.
> 
> *Yilmaz:* Will they cross from near 45?
> 
> *Orli:* Yes, from 45.
> 
> *Yilmaz:* Done.
> 
> After the court documents became public, Turan Yilmaz said, “We acted according to directives.”
> 
> Main opposition Republican People's Party deputy Umut Oran brought the issue of the Turkish army’s artillery support to the parliament and asked Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu, "Why did the Turkish army open fire on an area in Syria for no apparent reason? Doesn’t this put Turkey in a position it can’t explain and rectify?”
> 
> *Weapons did not go to Turkmens, but to Ansar*
> 
> The court documents contain remarks that reinforce suspicions about Turkey’s help to radical groups in the form of arms shipments. In a conversation between Ayhan Orli and President of the Syrian Turks Association Ahmet Sirin (alias Ahmad Ohrin), they say weapons sent from Turkey have actually gone to Ansar al-Islam.
> 
> Ansar al-Islam generally operates jointly with Jabhat al-Nusra. When Orli says they have run out of ammunition, Sirin asks, “What happened to those weapons that have gone to Ansar?” Orli replies, “I don’t know. You have to ask those who delivered the weapons to Ansar."
> 
> In another conversation on June 14, when Orli was saying that the situation at Kassab was not going well, Bayir Bucak Brigade Cmdr. Col. Ahmed Arnavut (alias Aziz Kikhia) asks, “Where are those guys who received the trucks? Orli says, "They are not around."
> 
> The same day, Orli complains of an ammunition shortage to Samir Hafez, the general coordinator of the Syrian Turkmen Groups. Hafez says, “We haven’t received anything for a year. You think it will come now?” Orli retorts, "You mean, we are up for sale?”
> 
> The issue of weapons assistance to Turkmens found its way to the national agenda when three trucks loaded with rockets were stopped at Adana. According to the deposition of one driver, the trucks, which belong to Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization (MIT), were to enter Syria through the Cilvegozu border crossing. Bab al-Hawa, opposite Turkey’s Cilvegozu gate, is controlled by the Islamic Front and Jabhat al-Nusra. But the Turkish government insists the assistance was going to Turkmens.
> 
> *Topalca: A Turkmen laden with secrets*
> 
> Al-Monitor had access to information about arms shipments in the documents about the Nigde incident. Defendant Mehmet Askar explains that weapons are illegally shipped to Syria on behest of MIT. Askar says that together with Syrian Turkmen Heysem Topalca, said to be working for MIT, he was caught by Turkish soldiers while moving weapons to Syria, but after a few phone calls they were let go and delivered the weapons. Topalca, who was also detained in connection with 953 warheads found at Adana, was then released.
> 
> Topalca is among those accused of arranging the escape of the Nigde assailants to Syria. Topalca’s name is also in the investigation file of the May 11, 2013, twin car-bomb attack in Reyhanli that killed 52 people. In the indictment that referred to a June 9 report by the Gendarmie General Command, it is stated that Topalca was caught with warheads, that he smuggles historical artifacts from Syria to sell in Turkey, that he is a regular supplier of ammunition for al-Qaeda and Jabhat al-Nusra and that he had provided the vehicles that exploded at Reyhanli. The prosecutor, citing other evidence, charged Topalca with being the one who organized the Reyhanli car bomb attack and that he has links to the Jund al-Sham organization.
> 
> Topalca and the Orli brothers have practically become the black box of secret schemes with Syrian Turkmens. But that is not all. Turkey’s connections with the Turkmens, who are fighting the Syrian regime under the Yavuz Sultan Selim Brigade, the Faith Sultan Mehmet Brigade, the Sultan Abdulhamid Brigade, the Omer Muhtar Brigade and Ricalullah are frequently reported on. The last report read that the Osman Gazi, Omer Bin Abdulaziz and Omer Muhtar units, which have been fighting in the rural Latakia region, have united to form the Sultan Abdulhamid Khan Brigade. There was even a Turkish video made of the ceremony.
> 
> As the Syrian army increases its pressure in the Latakia area, the number of Turkmens calling for more help from Turkey will continue to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



There are reports that the complete encirclement of Aleppo was prevented by intervening Turkish special forces.

M of A - Syria: Special Forces From Turkey Attack The Syrian Arab Army 

Syria is in a state of absolute war with its western neighbors and Israel make no mistake about it.

Meanwhile Turkey and US have signed a deal to arm the new ISIS. AKA 'moderates'

PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants



beast89 said:


> Reports suggest some Western countries want rapprochement with Syria — RT News
> BBC and other sites refer to the army as SAA instead of "regime" troops.
> 
> Mr Clark being honest again



Then why did they just agree to arm more insurgents??
PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

The 50 captured Assad-forces mainly from NDF in Aleppo- some Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> The 50 captured Assad-forces mainly from NDF in Aleppo- some Hezbollah



Where's the hez? they are all NDF



libertad said:


> There are reports that the complete encirclement of Aleppo was prevented by intervening Turkish special forces.
> 
> M of A - Syria: Special Forces From Turkey Attack The Syrian Arab Army
> 
> Syria is in a state of absolute war with its western neighbors and Israel make no mistake about it.
> 
> Meanwhile Turkey and US have signed a deal to arm the new ISIS. AKA 'moderates'
> 
> PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did they just agree to arm more insurgents??
> PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants



Britan, France Turkey and USA are opposed but other european are less inclined. Four years on, some in Europe support talking to Assad| Reuters Syrian Government isnt going any time soon, even the U.N envoy said the government is part of the solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*Assad killed 82 people burning, incl. 18 children & 7 women He also burnt 773 bodies incl. 69 children & 146 women *
*
Executions by burning
A Practice By Syrian Government Forces







Syrian regime forces, pro-government forces and foreign militias have widely adopted the practice of execution by burning and the burning of bodies of murdered persons since the start of the events in Syria in 2011. This practice has endured throughout 2012 and the following years.
Burning individuals to death at the hands of the Syrian regime has received little or no media coverage. Syrian government officials deny carrying out such practices; however such crimes are being embraced and published on several pro-government websites. These crimes have not been recorded by regime forces, but rather by the victims’ families and/or local human rights activists using modest recording tools and cameras. The content of these recordings have then been uploaded to several websites, and sent to the Syrian Network for Human Rights via email. Based on witness accounts, testimonies of family members and video evidence, the Syrian Network for Human Rights, in collaboration with the Euro-Mid Observer for Human Rights, has been able to monitor and document these crimes and produce accurate results.

By Syrian Network For Human Rights 2015-02-18

Executions by burning - Syrian Network For Human Rights
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

*Syrian Baby Boy Being Saved By His Father In Aleppo :*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1560687040851472




The Giraffe's barrel has failed to kill the baby, but it got the lady .

*These Terrorists Were Captured In Aleppo* *:*




They look just like zombies in Resident Evil 4 .
Unfortunately, I am not the one to decide what to do to these criminals, but as long as they just keep calling rebels '_terrorists_', I will say let's put them in a cage and barbecue them, they ask for terrorism and we should give them what they want .


Syrian Lion said:


> You repeat the same thing, you are an MB terrorists supporter and I can see that easily... And you post couple of videos, thinking you can fool people here


At least I'm not a chatterbox, people can check your posts out, the only thing that you keep spewing is a childish chatter, you just call people '_jokes_', '_not Syrians_' or '_MB terrorists supporters_', think that will help you ?, no I don't think so, but seriously...what a petty.
So please if there is no *logic | sense* don't waste our time, you've been *spreading baseless propaganda* here for 3 years. It is time to refute the jokes you have been telling our brothers here.
Hmmmm,...you reminded me of some '_Syrians_', that don't speak Arabic, don't have Syrian nationality and call the Arabian Gulf, '_Persian_' which is not even what your beloved Giraffe teaches.
I've already trapped guys like that somewhere else, so whether you are Syrian or not, hope you do not fall for it.
Just remember, no matter what you say and no matter who you are, I will always have something to tell you .


Syrian Lion said:


> you are an MB terrorists supporter and I can see that easily...


Since the first time I talked to you till now you are doing nothing but *dodging | ignoring* every single thing I say .
You already told me: '_enough with your Hama massacre_', which means you :
1. Are Speechless | just propagandist | lack knowledge of our Syrian history.
2. Don't care for Syrian people's lives.
And yes after all, it is my Hama...not yours, but Tartous is also mine. Thanks for that .


Syrian Lion said:


> You repeat the same thing


Let the audience decide on who is repeating the same baseless chatter, even though I already know the answer .


Syrian Lion said:


> you are an MB terrorists supporter and I can see that easily...


I am so over it, I do not believe in the so-called '_terrorism_' because *it is terrorism ONLY when a Sunni commits a crime, but not when non-Sunnis like Bomberman (aka the Giraffe) does it, neither his radical Shiite militias that he brought to suppress us just for the sake of his lords in Tehran .*
So what is the difference ?, I will tell you :
Because he is a president, others aren't
Because he wears a suit, others don't.
Because he doesn't grow a beard, others do.
Or maybe because ISIS videos are high quality videos while videos of our victims aren't, that's why ISIS are terrorists but filthy Giraffe isn't .
*From the Holy Qur'an (28:39) :* "_And he was arrogant, he and his soldiers, in the land, without right, and they thought that they would not be returned to Us._"

And, while I don't support ISIS yes I do prefer them to a children killer...at least ISIS are braver than him, they kill and admit it, while he kills us and blames it on anyone else. Today, there was an image of a dead terrorist in Aleppo, he was a *foreign terrorist*, I am not sure where he is from but he looked like Chinese or something (judging from his eyes), seyyida Zainab (ra) is in Damascus, and yet still when those *foreign terrorists* get captured, they just say we are '_defending seyyida Zainab (ra)_', and if happened and they got caught on Mars they will still say so .
So who was that *foreign terrorist* '_defending_' in Aleppo ? seyyida Zhang Jingchu ?


Syrian Lion said:


> Lol and no one claim 23 million protesters those are just your own claims...


Not mine, it is you saying Syrians support the Giraffe, we are about 23 millions, please don't tell me you don't know how many Syrians there are on earth .


Syrian Lion said:


> And you post couple of videos, thinking you can fool people here


As you did | are doing nothing but making chatter, *that is why you are in no place to rate my posts got it ?*, and how do you want me to reply to you ?, by calling you 'not Syrian' ?, well sorry that I cannot be that stupid .
But yes, everyone can put a Syrian flag, or put an SSNP avatar, and call themselves 'Syrian Lion', then call everyone else 'not Syrians', and say they are 'proud Syrians'...which seems to be self-propaganda .


Syrian Lion said:


> your propagonda is old, since the 80s get something new


You -without any reason- denied what is happening today and called it '_propaganda_' without explaining why, and blamed westerners for these crimes that your beloved Giraffe is committing, *that is why I sent you back to 80s when there was no west nor '*_FSA foreign terrorists_*' and Hafiz did the same to us in spite of that* .
I've just talked about something new in 2011-2015 like the massacres of Banias and Bayda, and you can add Al-Houla massacre, more children. As for now you can use these hashtags on *Twitter* : #*AssadHolocaust *or #*DoumaExterminated *.
Then keep scrolling down until you get what you're looking for.
They are about the *Holocaust of Douma*, where the Giraffe is starving my people to death, and burning them with his deadly barrels, happening nowadays .
*I know that I am just wasting my time on you, because you already know about those crimes if you are Syrian and even if you support the Giraffe, Syrians do not ignore the history of Syria.*


Syrian Lion said:


> I don't have time to refute your false claims


Oh really ?, *but you had time to write me all this chatter ?, that's what they all said just few days before they were totally silenced* .
I don't have a problem though, I've been wiping the ground with entire communities, not a single person .
And as long as you said that, then do not give me any answer!, just give me a link to one of your older posts in which you '_refuted_' the *facts* I have told so far, I bet you won't since you have never and will never refute these facts .


Syrian Lion said:


> because I already did that here couple years ago...


*That's what they all kept saying, just few days before they were silenced and started offending me using their vulgar culture to get rid of me, I wish you don't do so. If you don't like what I am doing then tell me and I will stop.*


Syrian Lion said:


> Syria will never become a western puppet like your MB terrorists...


*We will NEVER become a puppet of a sectarianist, a racist regime like the Iranian one* which is fulfilled with hatred towards Sunnis and Arabs. I don't want Syria to become a puppet of Iranian mullahs, look at Iraq, it is a very rich country and despite that people are so poor and struggling with hunger, that's what you get for supporting the so-called '_Resistance Axis_' (i.e. *Resistance Apes*), a bunch of thieves gathered to steal the Iraqi wealth, that is the puppet regime you are dreaming of :

*Filthy Puppets (Politicians) Accompanied By The Police, Stealing The Iraqi Oil*




I was so annoyed when I watched this video.
Funny how they dare to compare Saddam's Iraq to this puppet Iraqi regime, *Saddam's boot is an honor to them and the ones that brought them* .
What else ?, two days ago, the Iraqi regime said it will give salaries to its employees every *40 days instead of 30 days*, they say there is no enough cash available .
No wonders why ISIS broke through Sunni areas so easily .

Then what did you love about being a puppet of Iranian regime ?, oh let's see Yemen where Houthi terrorists are gambling around, look at Muhammad Al-Houthi, the so-called president :




Alas! head lice !!! , a garbage can is allowed to rule a country while I rule nothing  .

As you see, even if the case is about having a puppet regime of either Iran or west, these regimes I've spoken about are nothing to compare to countries like Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Jordan. Not to mention that they are already killing us too, while those countries are keeping our refugees, oh I forgot that you don't care for refugees .


Syrian Lion said:


> And who are you?
> Lol you are a joke... We heard the same talk 4 years ago... How about something new? We got bored of it... Or you can keep repeating it for years it doesn't matter...


What about me ?, it's never been a week and I'm bored of you, won't your highness give me some answers ?, *if any* ?, no don't because even Hafiz (curse be upon him) could not justify that .


Dr.Thrax said:


> Zahran Alloush was arrested in 2009 for practicing Dawah. DAWAH. Where is the crime in that?


Why ?, because Zahran is not an ape with a tire on his head like the terrorist, Nimr An-Nimr :




He doesn't look peaceful at all, why not burn him  ?


Mussana said:


> I wonder why they have stopped the use of the word Wahabi with terrorist lately.That used to be their goto word before


I've got less than five years experience on the subject, but I guess I do speak their language :
*Wahhabi *= Means you don't agree with them .
*Terrorist *= Armed Sunni .
*Propaganda *= Something they cannot refute nor give a suitable answer to ..
It has been two years and I am on a tour through their forums, I guarantee you can't find anyone of them who doesn't use these terms...


Superboy said:


> FSA = fake Saudi army


*SAA *= *S*ome *A*nimals *A*rmy
*NDF *= *N*aughty *D*og *F*orces
*IRGC *= *I*diotic *R*adical *G*arbage *C*orps .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sinan said:


> Where is the leaked tape, can we listen to it ?


The article it self provided links from Turkish media and Turkish paper regarding this tape, maybe check out the hyper links in the articles.. I don't know Turkish so couldn't post the Turkish articles, but they are available in the post itself...



libertad said:


> There are reports that the complete encirclement of Aleppo was prevented by intervening Turkish special forces.
> 
> M of A - Syria: Special Forces From Turkey Attack The Syrian Arab Army
> 
> Syria is in a state of absolute war with its western neighbors and Israel make no mistake about it.
> 
> Meanwhile Turkey and US have signed a deal to arm the new ISIS. AKA 'moderates'
> 
> PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did they just agree to arm more insurgents??
> PressTV-US, Turkey sign deal to train militants


Not surprised AKP did everything it can trying to topple Syrian government, even by allowing terrorists to enter Syria from Turkey... 
Turkey 'created a monster and doesn’t know how to deal with it' - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Sinan said:


> Where is the leaked tape, can we listen to it ?



Its being played in a Turkish court. We would like to hear this evidence as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Mods kindly please join this threads into one. @waz @WebMaster @Horus 

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed)
Syrian Civil War discussions 2



Antaréss said:


> *Syrian Baby Boy Being Saved By His Father In Aleppo :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1560687040851472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Giraffe's barrels have failed to kill the baby, but it got the lady .
> 
> *These Terrorists Were Captured In Aleppo* *:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look just like zombies in Resident Evil 4 .
> Unfortunately, I am not the one to decide what to do to these criminals, but as long as they just keep calling rebels '_terrorists_', I will say let's put them in a cage and barbecue them, they ask for terrorism and we should give them what they want .
> At least I'm not a chatterbox, people can check your posts out, the only thing that you keep spewing is a childish chatter, you just call people '_jokes_', '_not Syrians_' or '_MB terrorists supporters_', think that will help you ?, no I don't think so, but seriously...what a petty.
> So please if there is no *logic | sense* don't waste our time, you've been *spreading baseless propaganda* here for 3 years. It is time to refute the jokes you have been telling our brothers here.
> Hmmmm,...you reminded me of some '_Syrians_', that don't speak Arabic, don't have Syrian nationality and call the Arabian Gulf, '_Persian_' which is not even what your beloved Giraffe teaches.
> I've already trapped guys like that somewhere else, so whether you are Syrian or not, hope you do not fall for it.
> Just remember, no matter what you say and no matter who you are, I will always have something to tell you .
> Since the first time I talked to you till now you are doing nothing but *dodging | ignoring* every single thing I say .
> You already told me: '_enough with your Hama massacre_', which means you :
> 1. Are Speechless | just propagandist | lack knowledge of our Syrian history.
> 2. Don't care for Syrian people's lives.
> And yes after all, it is my Hama...not yours, but Tartous is also mine. Thanks for that .
> Let the audience decide on who is repeating the same baseless chatter, even though I already know the answer .
> I am so over it, I do not believe in the so-called '_terrorism_' because *it is only terrorism when a Sunni commits a crime, but not when non-Sunnis like Bomberman (aka the Giraffe) does it, neither his radical Shiite militias that he brought to suppress us just for the sake of his lords in Tehran*.
> So what is the difference ?, I will tell you :
> Because he is a president, others aren't
> Because he wears a suit, others don't.
> Because he doesn't grow a beard, others do.
> Or maybe because ISIS videos are high quality videos while videos of our victims aren't, that's why ISIS are terrorists but filthy Giraffe isn't .
> *From the Holy Qur'an (28:39) :* "_And he was arrogant, he and his soldiers, in the land, without right, and they thought that they would not be returned to Us._"
> 
> And, while I don't support ISIS yes I do prefer them to a children killer...at least ISIS are braver than him, they kill and admit it, while he kills us and blames it on anyone else. Today, there was an image of a dead terrorist in Aleppo, he was a *foreign terrorist*, I am not sure where he is from but he looked like Chinese or something (judging from his eyes), seyyida Zainab (ra) is in Damascus, and yet still when those *foreign terrorists* get captured, they just say we are '_defending seyyida Zainab (ra)_', and if happened and they got caught on Mars they will still say so .
> So who was that *foreign terrorist* '_defending_' in Aleppo ? seyyida Zhang Jingchu ?
> Not mine, it is you saying Syrians support the Giraffe, we are about 23 millions, please don't tell me you don't know how many Syrians there are on earth .
> As you did | are doing nothing but making chatter, *that is why you are in no place to rate my posts got it ?*, and how do you want me to reply to you ?, by calling you 'not Syrian' ?, well sorry that I cannot be that stupid .
> But yes, everyone can put a Syrian flag, or put an SSNP avatar, and call themselves 'Syrian Lion', then call everyone else 'not Syrians', and say they are 'proud Syrians'...which seems to be self-propaganda .
> You -without any reason- denied what is happening today and called it '_propaganda_' without explaining why, and blamed westerners for these crimes that your beloved Giraffe is committing, *that is why I sent you back to 80s when there was no west nor '*_FSA foreign terrorists_*' and Hafiz did the same to us in spite of that* .
> I've just talked about something new in 2011-2015 like the massacres of Banias and Bayda, and you can add Al-Houla massacre, more children. As for now you can use these hashtags on *Twitter* : #*AssadHolocaust *or #*DoumaExterminated *.
> Then keep scrolling down until you get what you're looking for.
> They are about the *Holocaust of Douma*, where the Giraffe is starving my people to death, and burning them with his deadly barrels, happening nowadays .
> *I know that I am just wasting my time on you, because you already know about those crimes if you are Syrian and even if you support the Giraffe, Syrians do not ignore the history of Syria.*
> Oh really ?, *but you had time to write me all this chatter ?, that's what they all said just few days before they were totally silenced* .
> I don't have a problem though, I've been wiping the ground with entire communities, not a single person .
> And as long as you said that, then do not give me any answer!, just give me a link to one of your older posts in which you '_refuted_' the *facts* I have told so far, I bet you won't since you have never and will never refute these facts .
> 
> *That's what they all kept saying, just few days before they were silenced and started offending me using their vulgar culture to get rid of me, I wish you don't do so. If you don't like what I am doing then tell me and I will stop.*
> *We will NEVER become a puppet of a sectarianist, a racist regime like the Iranian one* which is fulfilled with hatred towards Sunnis and Arabs. I don't want Syria to become a puppet of Iranian mullahs, look at Iraq, it is a very rich country and despite that people are so poor and struggling with hunger, that's what you get for supporting the so-called '_Resistance Axis_' (i.e. *Resistance Apes*), a bunch of thieves gathered to steal the Iraqi wealth, that is the puppet regime you are dreaming of :
> 
> *Filthy Puppets (Politicians) Accompanied By The Police, Stealing The Iraqi Oil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed when I watched this video.
> Funny how they dare to compare Saddam's Iraq to this puppet Iraqi regime, *Saddam's boot is an honor to them and the ones that brought them* .
> What else ?, two days ago, the Iraqi regime said it will give salaries to its employees every *40 days instead of 30 days*, they say there is no enough cash available .
> No wonders why ISIS broke through Sunni areas so easily .
> 
> Then what did you love about being a puppet of Iranian regime ?, oh let's see Yemen were Houthi terrorists are gambling around, look at Muhammad Al-Houthi, the so-called president :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas! head lice !!! , a garbage can is allowed to rule a country while I rule nothing  .
> 
> As you see, even if the case is about having a puppet regime of either Iran or west, these regimes I've spoken about are nothing to compare to countries like Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Jordan. Not to mention that they are already killing us too, while those countries are keeping our refugees, oh I forgot that you don't care for refugees .
> What about me ?, it's never been a week and I'm bored of you, won't your highness give me some answers ?, *if any* ?, no don't because even Hafiz (curse be upon him) could not justify that .
> Why ?, because Zahran is not an ape with a tire on his head like the terrorist, Nimr An-Nimr :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look peaceful at all, why not burn  ?
> I've got less than five years experience on the subject, but I guess I do speak their language :
> *Wahhabi *= Means you don't agree with them .
> *Terrorist *= Armed Sunni .
> *Propaganda *= Something they cannot refute nor give a suitable answer to ..
> It has been two years and I am on a tour through their forums, I guarantee you can't find anyone of them who doesn't use these terms...
> *SAA *= *S*ome *A*nimals *A*rmy
> *NDF *= *N*aughty *D*og *F*orces
> *IRGC *= *I*diotic *R*adical *G*arbage *C*orps .


I love to read your posts sister so keep them coming, very thought provoking!  Let's see how he will refute with his delusional views and refusal to concede the evidence proving your statement.

@Antaréss please visit this thread also and refute his propaganda lies. It's certainly a waste of time to refute his junk in general but unfortunately too many people fall for his lies.

Middle Eastern Christians Flee Violence for Ancient Homeland of Orthodoxy | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

Raqqa, the fruits of this blessed revolution ISIS supporters kick Syrian prisoners to death and corpses are dragged through the streets | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Syrian army's advances near border rattle Ankara - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> Why ?, because Zahran is not an ape with a tire on his head like the terrorist, Nimr An-Nimr :



Zahran Aloush, the Saudi stooge, has bombarded Damascus with rockets purely for no purpose other than hitting civilians. So yes, he is a terrorist. But can you show us one single proof that Nimr al-Nimr is a terrorist? Has he killed a civilian? Has he blew up himself in a market? Has he touched a gun? Unlike Zahran Aloush the stooge, this guy is in jail only for opposing oppressive Saudi regime. If that makes him a terrorist (obviously because he is a Shia), then indeed, everyone fighting against Assad is a terrorist. That's the logic here.


That's the sole reason that Syrian 'revolution' hit a big wall, because a huge chunk of its followers were nothing but sectarian nutjobs from beginning (with true democracy followers walking somewhere in between), as we can see from different groups and their slogans on the ground. You know your revolution is screwed when you have more than 200 groups in Syria who can't come under one name and flag.

Zahran aloush the stooge on democracy in Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Zahran Aloush, the Saudi stooge, has bombarded Damascus with rockets purely for no purpose other than hitting civilians. So yes, he is a terrorist.


He did what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for years. Thanks for confirming that Hezbollah and Hamas are terrorists, as well regimes which arm and support them: Assads and Ayatulas.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> He did what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for years. Thanks for confirming that Hezbollah and Hamas are terrorists as well regimes which support them: Assads and Ayatulas.



Oh the irony, if anyone here can also be included in that terrorist list, that's the baby-killer army of Israel. 

Unlike Aloush the stooge, Hezbollah and Iran don't receive aids from the west and other countries in the name of bringing 'freedom and democracy' and fighting a 'ruthless dictator'. That's the problem here, this guy receives huge chunk of money and arms only in name of freedom, while he basically has an IS-like caliphate in mind. Hezbollah has integrated itself very well with secular system of Lebanon and also has great relations with Christians and doesn't bomb them to pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> He did what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for years. Thanks for confirming that Hezbollah and Hamas are terrorists, as well regimes which arm and support them: Assads and Ayatulas.



For me only Jews can be terrorists. What Hamas does is attempt targeting military and important sites for Israel. If Israel kills families(90% of deaths are civilians) with 8,000 pounds in bombs that its perfectly proportioniate to respond by disrupting life in Israel. Hamas does no more than disrupt life occassionally when defending the Palestinian people from occupation, water/gas theft, etc.... 

Even if you consider Hezbollah, Iran, MB to be terrorists, it doesn't mean anything to us. As Israel targeted homes in wide scale(almost all their targets) to point where even US administration was embarrassed. But Jews in control of Pentagon still rearmed Israel. Those Jews will suffer a horrible fate for massive material support to terrorism without consulting US administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Oh the irony, if anyone here can also be included in that terrorist list, that's the baby-killer army of Israel.


No need to change topic. U just admitted that ur Hezbollah buddies are terrorists.



> Unlike Aloush the stooge, Hezbollah and Iran don't receive aids from the west and other countries in the name of bringing 'freedom and democracy' and fighting a 'ruthless dictator'. That's the problem here, this guy receives huge chunk of money and arms only in name of freedom, while he basically has an IS-like caliphate in mind. Hezbollah has integrated itself very well with secular system of Lebanon and also has great relations with Christians and doesn't bomb them to pieces.


Can u prove that Aloush gets aid from the West?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

How many thumbs up for an all-out - fight to the finish Israel vs Enemy conflict? There will be only one rule - Victory. Total war, no mercy to anyone, regardless of anything...soldiers, civilians, men, women, children, old men - all fair game.
If Palestine wins, Israel ceases to exist. If Israel wins, Palestine ceases to exist. A one time bloodletting...


----------



## Falcon29

SarthakGanguly said:


> How many thumbs up for an all-out - fight to the finish Israel vs Enemy conflict? There will be only one rule - Victory. Total war, no mercy to anyone, regardless of anything...soldiers, civilians, men, women, children, old men - all fair game.
> If Palestine wins, Israel ceases to exist. If Israel wins, Palestine ceases to exist. A one time bloodletting...



Arabs are under attack by Israel, West and Farsis. Arabs need to be supported in such a war.

Give us Agni missiles first. 



500 said:


> No need to change topic. U just admitted that ur Hezbollah buddies are terrorists.
> 
> 
> Can u prove that Aloush gets aid from the West?



Scumbag FM Lieberman is already threatening to wage a new war very soon on Gaza. Israelis are pyschopathic barbarians. I heard that US/EU will push two state solution immediately after elections. If that is true, what will Israel do? Declare regional war or begin nuking Europe?


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> No need to change topic. U just admitted that ur Hezbollah buddies are terrorists.


You can play with words, but still, IDF gets the title of the terrorist army.


500 said:


> Can u prove that Aloush gets aid from the West?


No I can't bring pics of U.S military vehicles besides his house, but when Qatar, Saudis, Turkey and other states send funds and money to them and the fact that he is not considered a terrorist by west proves my point that he is receiving support and funds from foreign countries. The fact that the west is silent on them receiving foreign aid and weapons while jumping up and down for the aid Iran and Russia give to Syrian army again proves that they do support him, even if it means they are doing it silently.


-----------------------------------------------------
Chechen and Uzbek '" purely Syrian rebels" preparing for an offensive to bring freedom to Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monaspa

Falcon29 said:


> Arabs are under attack by Israel, West and Farsis.


----------



## Falcon29

monaspa said:


>



LOL, are you farsi??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monaspa

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, are you farsi??


 First I was "Algerian Jew" now I am Farsi  it seems next time I will be Afrikaner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ISIS just kidnapped Swedish Journalist in Syria after receiving intelligence from Israeli Mossad. Or possibly infiltrator in group selected him.

Objective: Punish Sweden for opening Palestinian embassy

........

World will never see peace until they eradicate Zionism which has big hand in terrorism across world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Mallah has been retaken by rebels.
Rebel and Islamic fighters take a full control on al-Mallah and kill 23 soldiers from regime forces | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Falcon29 said:


> Give us Agni missiles first.


I don't have them. But think about it. You live next to each other. You don't need Agni missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss
You love Saddam ? , but your against Alasad because he is "killing" people, oh wait Saddam did also lol.. So that shows your sectarian racist mind, your MB terrorists supporter and of course that says a lot about you...you quoted me multiple times on the same thing adding more BS nothing else... You obviously trying to hide all the massacres done by the MB terrorists, starting in 80's and now with the f$a terrorists...
Look everything you posted shows your racism and sectarian nature...



500 said:


> He did what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for years. Thanks for confirming that Hezbollah and Hamas are terrorists, as well regimes which arm and support them: Assads and Ayatulas.


Lol but you support the f$a terrorists, you post for them 24/7 you are their propagonda machine and even when there is a thread that has nothing to do about Syria you post anti Syria comments... 
Lol Israeli talking about terrorism....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> What else ?, two days ago, the Iraqi regime said it will give salaries to its employees every *40 days instead of 30 days*, they say there is no enough cash available .



That's the fault of the Gulf states overproducing oil, Iraq in crisis by ISIS got another financial crisis thanks to them.

You just praised Saddam so i'd like to hear your opinion about what Abadi should do here. Kuwait was playing an oil game as well in 1990. Saddam's response was invading them. Abadi's solution is to diversify the economy and tax products.

I wonder what decision you would make if the country had the military power as in 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't have them. But think about it. You live next to each other. You don't need Agni missiles.



Not possible. US will intervene and the region if it gets them into trillions in debt. The US can only do what Jews want them to do. If the Jews ordered the US to bomb Saudi Arabia tomorrow, then the US must and will follow orders. Americans don't have control over their country. The US gave Israel sensitive tech transfer so Israel can build weapons. Israel has most drones in world right before the US. It's because the Jews ordered The transfer to happpen. The NSA was created to spy on influential people around the world who want to escape this Jewish establishment. If they try, those influential people will be embarrassed by leaks of scandals involving them. Even if all Americans took to streets, it won't change anything. Only armed struggle can change it. And if Americans try gathering intelligence on Jewish establishment, authorities will arrive next day and put them behind bars for terrorism charges. The Jews want to be the most powerful, they want to instigate hatred between Christians and Muslims. They want ME to be in constant tribal/sectarian war. They want to drive world into WW3. CNN is run by Jews and they daily instigate hatred between Arabs and Americans in order to protect their Jewish establishment. The Jews are totilitarian. They only allow liberties (partying, drinking, sex) to keep Americans distracted otherwise they would revolt long time ago. The US will be destroyed when Jews no longer have use for it. And only Jews will be safe and strong during such a world war.

Only possible way to prevent this is Muslim armed struggle in US against Jewish establishment. But US Muslims are busy defending their image(which is why Jewish media is running islamophpbia 24/7 to keep Muslims preoccupied). There are people who understand all of this but they can't infkeunce change.

And many people are apologists for this Jewish establishment. Jewish establishment wants US to not pull out of ME. So they need more and more terrorism to force the US to stay there and kill Arabs.

....

Look at Denmark , gunmen recently targeted artist and synagogue. The artist is Jewish person who instigates hatred between Muslims and Europeans in the name of Danish people. When in reality that person is purely Jewish and is only doing what he's doing to further interests of Jewish establishment. Nevertheless, low iq people viewed it as attack on Denmark and expressed hatred towards Muslims. Most people in world are too gulkibe and naive and don't realize that Jews are running circles around them. Jews hate Europeans more than they hate Muslims. They are there temporarily to advance their interests. Jews act as one group to dominate the whole world, that's why they dint have limiited set of goals. They keep working to dominate the world. This way they can easily influence events. No other tribe or religious group behaves the way They do. Because nobody is supremacist like they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> Chechen and Uzbek '" purely Syrian rebels" preparing for an offensive to bring freedom to Syrians.



Uzbeks and Chechens against Hazaras and Persians. 

This war is No longer only Syrians' problem.


----------



## @nline

Videos not allowed here. Otherwise weak hear people cannot watch these videos.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You can play with words, but still, IDF gets the title of the terrorist army.


I respect u actually even we have different views. But now u behave like haman10 or mohsen. The topic was *indiscriminate rocket fire at towns*. Thats why u cal Aloush a terrorist. But thats exactly the same what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for many years.

No need to change topic.



> No I can't bring pics of U.S military vehicles besides his house, but when Qatar, Saudis, Turkey and other states send funds and money to them and the fact that he is not considered a terrorist by west proves my point that he is receiving support and funds from foreign countries. The fact that the west is silent on them receiving foreign aid and weapons while jumping up and down for the aid Iran and Russia give to Syrian army again proves that they do support him, even if it means they are doing it silently.


You said he gets aid from West and now u say u cant prove it. Thanks.

Qatar is terrorist supporter. We agree again.

===================================================




Rebels captured loyalist positions in al Malah. At least 10 empty ATGM canisters there:






Unconfirmed reports that enire al Malah is cleansed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Zahran Aloush, the Saudi stooge, has bombarded Damascus with rockets purely for no purpose other than hitting civilians. So yes, he is a terrorist. But can you show us one single proof that Nimr al-Nimr is a terrorist? Has he killed a civilian? Has he blew up himself in a market? Has he touched a gun? Unlike Zahran Aloush the stooge, this guy is in jail only for opposing oppressive Saudi regime. If that makes him a terrorist (obviously because he is a Shia), then indeed, everyone fighting against Assad is a terrorist. That's the logic here.
> 
> 
> That's the sole reason that Syrian 'revolution' hit a big wall, because a huge chunk of its followers were nothing but sectarian nutjobs from beginning (with true democracy followers walking somewhere in between), as we can see from different groups and their slogans on the ground. You know your revolution is screwed when you have more than 200 groups in Syria who can't come under one name and flag.
> 
> Zahran aloush the stooge on democracy in Syria:



The rebels launched katyusha rockets into PURELY military targets in the Kafarsouseh, Abu Roumaneh, al-Maliki, and Mezzeh areas in Damascus, and the propagandist regime fired mortars on the Umayyad mosque, churches and schools of its own capital, hoping to discredit them and use it as a pretext to indiscriminately bomb civilians in opposition held area. The mortar shells were fired by the regime from the Palestine Intelligence branch and the National Security complex and the Mezzeh airport towards civilians, especially in the Midan section. The terrorist crypto-Iranian regime on the other hand uses PURELY militarily irrelevant barrel bombs to hit hospitals, schools and various civilian institutions as part of its strategy is to make life as miserable as possible for the civilians living in opposition-held areas. 

Adolf Khamenei's stooges in Syria use the baathist ideology as a front for them to have a political structure hiding behind false secularism and under the cloak of Arab nationalism. You criticize Alloush for not being democratic enough while you want your stooges to retain your sectarian based wali al faqih garbage in the Levant, even though you pretend not to be. You cannot have it both ways. Either it is a system based on democracy and equality under the law and without consideration of privileged status for a sect or you remain sectarian based system.


Syria Daily, Feb 5: Insurgents Begin Rocket Attacks on Regime Forces in Damascus | EA WorldView

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I respect u actually even we have different views. But now u behave like haman10 or mohsen. The topic was *indiscriminate rocket fire at towns*. Thats why u cal Aloush a terrorist. But thats exactly the same what Hezbollah and Hamas are doing for many years.


And since when Hezbollah launched 'indiscriminate' shelling in civilian areas? If we look at results of 2006 Lebanon, Israel can be considered the terrorist side with no argument, with the difference of course, that Israel kills civilian with much much more precise weapons which makes it even worse terrorist. Hezbollah can never come close you.


ebray said:


> The rebels launched katyusha rockets into PURELY military targets in the Kafarsouseh, Abu Roumaneh, al-Maliki, and Mezzeh areas in Damascus, and the propagandist regime fired mortars on the Umayyad mosque, churches and schools of its own capital, hoping to discredit them and use it as a pretext to indiscriminately bomb civilians in opposition held area. The mortar shells were fired by the regime from the Palestine Intelligence branch and the National Security complex and the Mezzeh airport towards civilians, especially in the Midan section. The terrorist crypto-Iranian regime on the other hand uses PURELY militarily irrelevant barrel bombs to hit hospitals, schools and various civilian institutions as part of its strategy is to make life as miserable as possible for the civilians living in opposition-held areas.
> 
> Adolf Khamenei's stooges in Syria use the baathist ideology as a front for them to have a political structure hiding behind false secularism and under the cloak of Arab nationalism. You criticize Alloush for not being democratic enough while you want your stooges to retain your sectarian based wali al faqih garbage in the Levant, even though you pretend not to be. You cannot have it both ways. Either it is a system based on democracy and equality under the law and without consideration of privileged status for a sect or you remain sectarian based system.
> 
> 
> Syria Daily, Feb 5: Insurgents Begin Rocket Attacks on Regime Forces in Damascus | EA WorldView



Yeah sure, rebels never kill civilians, they only kill militias, including 5 year old ones. They are angels, never killed anyone innocent. All of the rockets on Damascus are also Assad's job to discredit the saints that are called rebels. That's why we always get surprised by rebel propagandist's side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And since when Hezbollah launched 'indiscriminate' shelling in civilian areas?


Every time they fired rockets at Israeli towns.



> If we look at results of 2006 Lebanon, Israel can be considered the terrorist side with no argument, with the difference of course, that Israel kills civilian with much much more precise weapons which makes it even worse terrorist. Hezbollah can never come close you.


Thats silly argument. 2006 war was fought on territory of Lebanon, thats why Lebanon had more casualties. Compare number of German civilians killed by US and US civilians killed by Germany. By that logic Nazis were better than Americans.



> Yeah sure, rebels never kill civilians, they only kill militias, including 5 year old ones. They are angels, never killed anyone innocent. All of the rockets on Damascus are also Assad's job to discredit the saints that are called rebels. That's why we always get surprised by rebel propagandist's side.


Well for decades Assad teached Syrians that those who fire rockets at civilians and blow up markets are brave Muqawama and freedom fighters. But suddenly they became terrorists.

I dont have double standards, you have. *I think firing rockets at Damascus and Aleppo is exactly same terrorism just like firing rockets and Beersheba and Kiryat Shmona.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

8 more genocide forces captured in Hardanteen village today









Rebels take full control of Hardatnin village but many genocide forces escaped (by darkness)
into olive groves  

Rebels freed a group of hostages in Hardatnin - mostly women & children

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Falcon29 said:


> @Mussana
> 
> Shia don't hide who they are. They're beliefs are wrong and we always knew that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Joint Operations room for Aleppo's Liberation announced that Rebels killed about 300 pro-regime troops and captured 100 others during the regime's Failed Aleppo Offensive

Assad failed to close siege ring & lift siege of Zahraa &Nubl! 

Hassan Tut Tut "the game is over"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Falcon29 said:


> Not possible. US will intervene and the region if it gets them into trillions in debt. The US can only do what Jews want them to do. If the Jews ordered the US to bomb Saudi Arabia tomorrow, then the US must and will follow orders. Americans don't have control over their country. The US gave Israel sensitive tech transfer so Israel can build weapons. Israel has most drones in world right before the US. It's because the Jews ordered The transfer to happpen. The NSA was created to spy on influential people around the world who want to escape this Jewish establishment. If they try, those influential people will be embarrassed by leaks of scandals involving them. Even if all Americans took to streets, it won't change anything. Only armed struggle can change it. And if Americans try gathering intelligence on Jewish establishment, authorities will arrive next day and put them behind bars for terrorism charges. The Jews want to be the most powerful, they want to instigate hatred between Christians and Muslims. They want ME to be in constant tribal/sectarian war. They want to drive world into WW3. CNN is run by Jews and they daily instigate hatred between Arabs and Americans in order to protect their Jewish establishment. The Jews are totilitarian. They only allow liberties (partying, drinking, sex) to keep Americans distracted otherwise they would revolt long time ago. The US will be destroyed when Jews no longer have use for it. And only Jews will be safe and strong during such a world war.
> 
> Only possible way to prevent this is Muslim armed struggle in US against Jewish establishment. But US Muslims are busy defending their image(which is why Jewish media is running islamophpbia 24/7 to keep Muslims preoccupied). There are people who understand all of this but they can't infkeunce change.
> 
> And many people are apologists for this Jewish establishment. Jewish establishment wants US to not pull out of ME. So they need more and more terrorism to force the US to stay there and kill Arabs.
> 
> ....
> 
> Look at Denmark , gunmen recently targeted artist and synagogue. The artist is Jewish person who instigates hatred between Muslims and Europeans in the name of Danish people. When in reality that person is purely Jewish and is only doing what he's doing to further interests of Jewish establishment. Nevertheless, low iq people viewed it as attack on Denmark and expressed hatred towards Muslims. Most people in world are too gulkibe and naive and don't realize that Jews are running circles around them. Jews hate Europeans more than they hate Muslims. They are there temporarily to advance their interests. Jews act as one group to dominate the whole world, that's why they dint have limiited set of goals. They keep working to dominate the world. This way they can easily influence events. No other tribe or religious group behaves the way They do. Because nobody is supremacist like they are.


@doppelganger
This is how I roll.  Information Extracted. 



500 said:


> Every time they fired rockets at Israeli towns.
> 
> 
> Thats silly argument. 2006 war was fought on territory of Lebanon, thats why Lebanon had more casualties. Compare number of German civilians killed by US and US civilians killed by Germany. By that logic Nazis were better than Americans.
> 
> 
> Well for decades Assad teached Syrians that those who fire rockets at civilians and blow up markets are brave Muqawama and freedom fighters. But suddenly they became terrorists.
> 
> I dont have double standards, you have. *I think firing rockets at Damascus and Aleppo is exactly same terrorism just like firing rockets and Beersheba and Kiryat Shmona.*


How do you remain so calm, composed and even to an extent - human...amid such hatred for you? Just for being a Jew...


----------



## DizuJ

The Free Syrian Army destroying a regime T-72 tank with a TOW anti-tank guided missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

SarthakGanguly said:


> @doppelganger
> This is how I roll.  Information Extracted.
> 
> 
> How do you remain so calm, composed and even to an extent - human...amid such hatred for you? Just for being a Jew...



Sarthak you are a dumb kid. You are like dog. You don't understand how world works. When push comes to shove you will erode away quickly. L


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Shia mercenaries weep their dead brothers in Aleppo:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Shia mercenaries weep their dead brothers in Aleppo:*


Like I told you before if we lose 30 you lose 300 or more of your dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I told you before if we lose 30 you lose 300 or more of your dogs


Actually you lost about 300 piglets. 40 captured. Check the related videos on YT.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Every time they fired rockets at Israeli towns.
> 
> 
> Thats silly argument. 2006 war was fought on territory of Lebanon, thats why Lebanon had more casualties. Compare number of German civilians killed by US and US civilians killed by Germany. By that logic Nazis were better than Americans.



that war fought in the border and your force could not even reach litany river after 1 month of war . it means you could not even penetrate Lebanon for 20km .
by the way the majority of the civilian casualties lived hundreds of km away from battlefield .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> that war fought in the border and your force could not even reach litany river after 1 month of war . it means you could not even penetrate Lebanon for 20km .


IDF reached every single point it was told to reach.



> by the way the majority of the civilian casualties lived hundreds of km away from battlefield .


Thats bullcrap.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have retaken Al Mallah, the two buildings in Hardatinin were liberated (with hostages taken by regime safe and sound,) and rebels advancing in Handarat (the city, not camp, rebels always held the camp.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manlion

BBC News - Syrian Kurds and rebels 'advance into IS-held Raqqa province'
Syrian Kurdish fighters and rebel forces have advanced into Raqqa province, capturing 19 villages from Islamic State, a monitoring group says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Alienoz_TR 

Is it true that Nusra Front announced they will soon join IS?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> Is it true that Nusra Front announced they will soon join IS?


Nope, no such statement. Lot's of false information coming out. For example, a "statement" by the FSA that they are calling Nusra/Sham Front Khwarij even though the actual statement was the FSA thanking Nusra and Sham Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, no such statement. Lot's of false information coming out. For example, a "statement" by the FSA that they are calling Nusra/Sham Front Khwarij even though the actual statement was the FSA thanking Nusra and Sham Front.



I thought so too. It wouldn't make sense at this time either. 

I have question though, how much longer will this conflict go on? And what do you think will happen to syria if rebels/regime do take over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

I don't see the logic of supporting a man who has taken part in gross human rights violations and bloodshed. Syrian Lion what is the reason you are so eager to support this man? He is killing his own people. FSA wouldn't even have been born if he hadn't used force against innocent Syrian people.

Also Ahmed jo, dictatorships are a problem in all of the middle east. Would you stand for and vouch for "the free Jordanian army" if such action was taken by it. We should all rid ourselves of dictators. The problem is not only in Syria though in other countries I must admit the leaders, despite being dictators have done much for their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I thought so too. It wouldn't make sense at this time either.
> 
> I have question though, how much longer will this conflict go on? And what do you think will happen to syria if rebels/regime do take over?


Rebels have already laid out a plan for the future of Syria, they plan to form a temporary government with the SNC, write up a constitution, and then form an actual government. I'm hoping for an Islamic Democracy, since both Northern and Southern rebels are Islamists.

If regime takes over, expect mass genocide, and a country like North Korea. If the regime takes over, there will be more bloodshed and unrest almost immediately, because people want justice. And there wouldn't really be anyone to run the regime, they would all be foreigners.





Protest in Halab today in support of FSA. Obviously Syrian Lion would say it's "staged in Qatar."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Dr.Thrax 

What if other people want other plans? Like the islamists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

SarthakGanguly said:


> @doppelganger
> This is how I roll.  Information Extracted.
> 
> How do you remain so calm, composed and even to an extent - human...amid such hatred for you? Just for being a Jew...


 
Neither of us asked for this war. Against those who have been brothers for milenia. It has been forced upon us.

But now that we are in, we should participate vigorously.


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have already laid out a plan for the future of Syria, they plan to form a temporary government with the SNC, write up a constitution, and then form an actual government. I'm hoping for an Islamic Democracy, since both Northern and Southern rebels are Islamists.
> 
> If regime takes over, expect mass genocide, and a country like North Korea. If the regime takes over, there will be more bloodshed and unrest almost immediately, because people want justice. And there wouldn't really be anyone to run the regime, they would all be foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protest in Halab today in support of FSA. Obviously Syrian Lion would say it's "staged in Qatar."


Stop fooling your self there is no such thing as islamic democracy

Once these Islamists reach power they will never share it or give it up

And any one who don't want them he will be a kafir or murtad

Take a lesson to what happened to uthman bin afaan when he refused to give up the khilafah and he said"I don't give up something that god gave it to me"

Or what happened in Somalia and Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> What if other people want other plans? Like the islamists?


Again, as I said, most people are Islamists already. Hopefully it won't turn into another Libya, but I don't think it will because the rebel groups are united as a whole.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Stop fooling your self there is no such thing as islamic democracy
> 
> Once these Islamists reach power they will never share it or give it up
> 
> And any one who don't want them he will be a kafir or murtad
> 
> Take a lesson to what happened to uthman bin afaan when he refused to give up the khilafah and he said"I don't give up something that god gave me"
> 
> Or what happened in Somalia and Afghanistan


I see a secularist.
Islamism will take hold whether you like it or not, and you're not Syrian anyways. So it shouldn't matter for you. Until Iraq and Lebanon get taken over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Again, as I said, most people are Islamists already. Hopefully it won't turn into another Libya, but I don't think it will because the rebel groups are united as a whole.
> 
> 
> I see a secularist.
> Islamism will take hold whether you like it or not, and you're not Syrian anyways. So it shouldn't matter for you. Until Iraq and Lebanon get taken over.


You will be crush by Syrians before you going to take Iraq and Lebanon

The majority of Syrians don't want a terrorists to rule them

Do you think they revolted so the islamsts can take over by the sacrifice of the syrian people?

Your dreams already destroyed by the egyptian people when they rejected the ikhwan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Falcon29 said:


> Sarthak you are a dumb kid. You are like dog. You don't understand how world works. When push comes to shove you will erode away quickly. L




Explique moi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

haviZsultan said:


> I don't see the logic of supporting a man who has taken part in gross human rights violations and bloodshed. Syrian Lion what is the reason you are so eager to support this man? He is killing his own people. FSA wouldn't even have been born if he hadn't used force against innocent Syrian people.
> 
> Also Ahmed jo, dictatorships are a problem in all of the middle east. Would you stand for and vouch for "the free Jordanian army" if such action was taken by it. We should all rid ourselves of dictators. The problem is not only in Syria though in other countries I must admit the leaders, despite being dictators have done much for their countries.


What do you know about Syria? We were living in peace and change by force will only cause chaos, look around at the Arab world and the region which force change brought peace to the people... And if Alasad was hated by the majority he would have been gone long time ago, don't insult us and say Syrians can't do it themselves, we can and we already did before against the French and etc, but when you have terrorists such as f$a asking for the west and Israel to bomb and invade Syria, I will stand with my army and people, not with the traitors and terrorists such as f$a and AQ.. All this mess is created by the West and their puppets, if the so called protest remained peaceful like in Bahrain I guarantee you Alasad would have have been gone in a year , but this war only gave him more support, and Syrians don't really care about him, we only care about Syria's sovereignty and our country.. You have undemocratic countries trying to "teach" democracy lol, Syria was there before democracy existed... We Syrians only and only Syrians decide what happens in our borders it is our country and our homeland, not foreign f$a terrorists land.. Look at Dr. Thrax post he himself admitted that f$a thanked nusra or AQ terrorists, that tell you who they are...



Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, no such statement. Lot's of false information coming out. For example, a "statement" by the FSA that they are calling Nusra/Sham Front Khwarij even though the actual statement was the FSA thanking Nusra and Sham Front.


F$a terrorists = AQ = i$i$

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

@BLACKEAGLE is cheering for the same people who burned the man in his avatar 

May the same people you cheer for , rain hell on you 

Pro-ISIS sympathies simmer in Jordanian city - CNN.com

you're all a bunch of self-exploding jihadis

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After Turkish assistance, Assad crime family and Iranian-led terrorists suffered a setback in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Shia mercenaries weep their dead brothers in Aleppo:*


Actually majority of the killed were Palestinians from Aleppo camps. Assad and Iranian generals used them as human wave cannon fodder. *@Falcon29*


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> What do you know about Syria? We were living in peace and change by force will only cause chaos, look around at the Arab world and the region which force change brought peace to the people... And if Alasad was hated by the majority he would have been gone long time ago, don't insult us and say Syrians can't do it themselves, we can and we already did before against the French and etc, but when you have terrorists such as f$a asking for the west and Israel to bomb and invade Syria, I will stand with my army and people, not with the traitors and terrorists such as f$a and AQ.. All this mess is created by the West and their puppets, if the so called protest remained peaceful like in Bahrain I guarantee you Alasad would have have been gone in a year , but this war only gave him more support, and Syrians don't really care about him, we only care about Syria's sovereignty and our country.. You have undemocratic countries trying to "teach" democracy lol, Syria was there before democracy existed... We Syrians only and only Syrians decide what happens in our borders it is our country and our homeland, not foreign f$a terrorists land.. Look at Dr. Thrax post he himself admitted that f$a thanked nusra or AQ terrorists, that tell you who they are...
> 
> 
> F$a terrorists = AQ = i$i$



RECENTLY

JAN behaves more like Daesh but the world gives rebels no choice but to hold noses & ally with it

–Ajnad al-Sham commander Abu Zaid Qanas allegedly was killed by Nusra in eastern Ghouta.

– JAN executed media activist Walid al-Qasim and 5 FSA Dawn of Freedom Brigades rebels in Huraytan, north of Aleppo.

–Clashes between Al-Nusra and Western-backed rebels spread from Aleppo province into neighboring Idlib–Reuters

Syria battle between al Qaeda and Western-backed group spreads| Reuters

–Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces

Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces | Al Akhbar English

The first problem is that JAN still spends 95% of its efforts otherwise fighting the Assad regime and Isil whom the rebels consider to be their biggest enemies.The second problem here is that so long as the world insists on tolerating and staying silent to the the daily atrocities committed by the Assad regime instead of ousting it, the other rebels need JAN’s help against those two horrific enemies–much as the allies needed Stalin’s help and vice versa to defeat Hitler in World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Alienoz_TR said:


> After Turkish assistance, Assad crime family and Iranian-led terrorists suffered a setback in Aleppo.


Al Malah is almost completely in rebel hands. This more accurate:


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> IDF reached every single point it was told to reach.


Yeah sure , just fool yourself , whenever IDF wanted to go they face such o firce resistance they had never faced in their history of terror 



> Thats bullcrap.


well unless you bombed open fields .by the way some interesting map
the first map show were litany river is




you see if you look at the legend of the map you see that the farthest litany is from border is not even 20km and after 31 year of war with total advantage in fighters (something like 15-20 time more soldier and total air dominance )you managed to reach litany in places that it was not even 10km away from border

now an interesting map that show were you have bombed





you see the majority of bombing is way outside of the fighting area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Yeah sure , just fool yourself , whenever IDF wanted to go they face such o firce resistance they had never faced in their history of terror


U are very funny. In *33 days* of war with Hezbollah IDF lost less people than in *1 day* of 6 day war or Yom Kipur War.


> now an interesting map that show were you have bombed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see the majority of bombing is way outside of the fighting area


So map clearly shows that majority of strikes were in South and not "hundreds km away" as u claimed. And this map tells only about pinpoint air strikes. It does not include *tens of thousands* of artillery shells which were all in south quite obviously.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> After Turkish assistance, Assad crime family and Iranian-led terrorists suffered a setback in Aleppo.



Well at least you admitted Turkey is supporting its Uzbek and Chechen stooges directly adding to reports that Turkish terrorists were directly on the ground commanding terror squads. Now cry us a river about Iran's involvement.

I'm eagerly waiting for weather to be cleared, SyAF will drop hell on terrorists in northern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for weather to be cleared, SyAF will drop hell on terrorists in northern Aleppo.


Barrel bomb civilians u mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Actually majority of the killed were Palestinians from Aleppo camps. Assad and Iranian generals used them as human wave cannon fodder. *@Falcon29*


Not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Barrel bomb civilians u mean.



Civilians yeah, all those Chechen and Uzbek civilians.



500 said:


> Actually majority of the killed were Palestinians from Aleppo camps. Assad and Iranian generals used them as human wave cannon fodder. *@Falcon29*



You are trying too hard to put Palestinians against us and vice versa, all by pathetic lying. Palestinians involved in this operation were practically non existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not true.


True:






Most are from Aleppo. Assadists drafted Palestinians and called them Special force 



Serpentine said:


> Civilians yeah, all those Chechen and Uzbek civilians.


Yes barrel bombs dropped from Assads planes are guiding themselves on 100 Chechens among 2 million Syrians.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> True:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are from Aleppo. Assadists drafted Palestinians and called them Special force
> 
> 
> Yes barrel bombs dropped from Assads planes are guiding themselves on 100 Chechens among 2 million Syrians.


Nothing indicates that they are Palestinians.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> Well at least you admitted Turkey is supporting its Uzbek and Chechen stooges directly adding to reports that Turkish terrorists were directly on the ground commanding terror squads. Now cry us a river about Iran's involvement.
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for weather to be cleared, SyAF will drop hell on terrorists in northern Aleppo.



Good news: Arab tribals in Hasakah are discussing with IS on what would happen when the regime collapses in Hasakah.

Former Pro-Assad militias and IS may form an united bloc against PYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Nothing indicates that they are Palestinians.


Palestinians are most loyal to Assad in Aleppo. Here they demonstrating for him:







Plus no one cares about them.


----------



## DizuJ

Iran’s Deputy Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian proclaimed the capture of towns and districts and asserted, “This victory heralds full and quick liberation of Aleppo from the clutches terrorists and irresponsible armed groups.”

He insisted, “The Syrian army’s massive operations, backed by volunteer forces, against terrorists are a sign that the days of terrorism in the Arab country are numbered. The Syrian army has recently captured several villages north of Aleppo from militants, blocking a main supply route leading into the northern city."

you can tell he's a psychopathic heroin addict mullah rat by just looking at his eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ebray said:


> Iran’s Deputy Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian proclaimed the capture of towns and districts and asserted, “This victory heralds full and quick liberation of Aleppo from the clutches terrorists and irresponsible armed groups.”
> 
> He insisted, “The Syrian army’s massive operations, backed by volunteer forces, against terrorists are a sign that the days of terrorism in the Arab country are numbered. The Syrian army has recently captured several villages north of Aleppo from militants, blocking a main supply route leading into the northern city."
> 
> View attachment 195125



Looks like lotsa Iranian mercenaries gonna evaporate. Empty talks as usually from Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

This is a "Teacher's tower" in Jobar. It used to be the main rebel fortress there for about *2 years*. Assad forces needed to *dig tunnel* in order to blow it up:






Thats all u need to know about Assad's air force and his pinpoint Iranian rockets.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Again, as I said, most people are Islamists already. Hopefully it won't turn into another Libya, but I don't think it will because the rebel groups are united as a whole.
> 
> 
> I see a secularist.
> Islamism will take hold whether you like it or not, and you're not Syrian anyways. So it shouldn't matter for you. Until Iraq and Lebanon get taken over.



With such a mindset don't complain when foreigners come to your country, you want to export trash to neighbors they will send their militia's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> With such a mindset don't complain when foreigners come to your country, you want to export trash to neighbors they will send their militia's.



Wasnt Iraq exporting Shia terror groups to Syria already?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Palestinians are most loyal to Assad in Aleppo. Here they demonstrating for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus no one cares about them.



لعنت الله على اليهود الكفره

يابن المستطوطنة الوسخة

الكفار مهزومين يا كلبة

LOL, you hate so much. Still hurt over what Hamas did to you? 180 Kia idf which you cowards won't reveal to public. That's why you started massacribg civilians.not over 60kia but due to near 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Wasnt Iraq exporting Shia groups to Syria already?



No, volunteers went to Syria by air from Iran. And most of those Shia groups emerged from Iraqis living in Syria post 2003 ( ~ 2 million ).

Should they instead wait to be beheaded ? I don't blame them.


----------



## Superboy

A lot of Mahdi Army soldiers like the Abbas brigade operates in Syria and is commanded by Sadr. Mahdi Army is said to be as effective as the Iraqi army, if not more.

Video: Iran-backed militia brings M1 tank to fight IS


----------



## 1000

Superboy said:


> A lot of Mahdi Army soldiers like the Abbas brigade operates in Syria and is commanded by Sadr. Mahdi Army is said to be as effective as the Iraqi army, if not more.
> 
> Video: Iran-backed militia brings M1 tank to fight IS



mahdi army doesn't exist anymore, sadr placed all of them under gov control last time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, you hate so much.


I was just curious to see a Palestinian reaction about their people being used as cannon fodder. Everything as I expected. No one gives a damn including Palestinians themselves.

Similarly like no one gave a damn when they were slaughtered by Assad in Lebanon and when they are slaughtered and starved in Damascus right now.



> 180 Kia idf which you cowards won't reveal to public.


180,000 quadrillion.


----------



## Falcon29

Here Syrian opposition group firing fresh Russian made grad rockets. Israeli member 500 claims Palestinians fire these thousands per day. Stupid Israeli members pathetic liar. We wish we had such high quality rockets the rebels have. And their high quality launchers. Their rockets have warheads and have much better velocity.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Here Syrian opposition group firing fresh Russian made grad rockets. Israeli member 500 claims Palestinians fire these thousands per day. Stupid Israeli members pathetic liar. We wish we had such high quality rockets the rebels have. And their high quality launchers. Their rockets have warheads and have much better velocity.


If u check the video u will see that they film same rockets fired from 4 different angles.  Nothing but propaganda for kids. Total rockets number they fired is less than 10. And that is their most massive use highest number of rockets in 4 years of war.

Hamas fired over 4000 rockets in 50 days.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> 180,000 quadrillion.



Yeah, nobody injried nobody killed. 

Nana 10 just did interview with IDF who fought in Gaza. One of them is pausing taking deep breaths and looks so depressed. The other shows video where Hamas targets 'civilian bulldozer' as Israel stated which actually had 11 idf injured and he admits on live Hebrew television that 11 were injured. He says he was part of that group hit and shows video on his cellphone. Israel media in English said absolutely nobody got hurt. 

You guys are pathetic liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah, nobody injried nobody killed.
> 
> Nana 10 just did interview with IDF who fought in Gaza. One of them is pausing taking deep breaths and looks so depressed. The other shows video where Hamas targets 'civilian bulldozer' as Israel stated which actually had 11 idf injured and he admits on live Hebrew television that 11 were injured. He says he was part of that group hit and shows video on his cellphone. Israel media in English said absolutely nobody got hurt.
> 
> You guys are pathetic liars.


Last time you "quoted" Israeli media about Givati colonel killed. Are not u tired with that?

As I said, IDF publishes all its killed with names and pictures. In contrast to Hamas which hides its dead.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Last time you "quoted" Israeli media about Givati colonel killed. Are not u tired with that?
> 
> As I said, IDF publishes all its killed with names and pictures. In contrast to Hamas which hides its dead.



No you are liar. I remember exact incident where Israeli media(all ynet , jpsot, times of Israel) said at rocket hit civilian bulldozer but no border workers were injured. That's what they called them. Israeli soldier went on Nana 10 recently displayed the video Hamas uploaded and said my group was hit here and we had 11 injured.

Hamas displayed all their casualties in every province in Gaza with montages for each person. Majority of killed were still 80-90% civilians. Nobody knows the armed wing members during war besides other members so they can't announce immediately. Civilians however are recognized right away by families. Israel of course because the resistance on the ground was going crazy and shelling civilians left and right. And partly because it couldn't find targets. That's why AP recently released report saying in the first 800 civilian deaths majority came from attacks on their family homes.

In past 45 min Israeli forces have fired twice on Gaza central towns with light fire. Israel desperately trying to provoke response probably from political order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Palestinians are most loyal to Assad in Aleppo. Here they demonstrating for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus no one cares about them.


I'm not an Iranian member here to expect me to believe this. If you have sth to prove that most prisoners are Palestinians, do so, if not stop embarrassing yourself. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> No you are liar. I remember exact incident where Israeli media(all ynet , jpsot, times of Israel) said at rocket hit civilian bulldozer but no border workers were injured. That's what they called them. Israeli soldier went on Nana 10 recently displayed the video Hamas uploaded and said my group was hit here and we had 11 injured.
> 
> Hamas displayed all their casualties in every province in Gaza with montages for each person. Majority of killed were still 80-90% civilians. Nobody knows the armed wing members during war besides other members so they can't announce immediately. Civilians however are recognized right away by families. Israel of course because the resistance on the ground was going crazy and shelling civilians left and right. And partly because it couldn't find targets. That's why AP recently released report saying in the first 800 civilian deaths majority came from attacks on their family homes.
> 
> In past 45 min Israeli forces have fired twice on Gaza central towns with light fire. Israel desperately trying to provoke response probably from political order.


I gave u a full list of IDF casualties with names, ages and pictures. Including those who died later from injuries.
Now give me similar lists of Gaza fractions (Hamas, PIJ, Fatah) or get lost.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm not an Iranian member here to expect me to believe this. If you have sth to prove that most prisoners are Palestinians, do so, if not stop embarrassing yourself. Thank you.


Aleppo is a Sunni town. So I proved that majority of killed were not Shias. If u think they were not Palestinians, as u wish. I have my own sources, I know what I am talking.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I gave u a full list of IDF casualties with names, ages and pictures. Including those who died later from injuries.
> Now give me similar lists of Gaza fractions (Hamas, PIJ, Fatah) or get lost.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Palestinians (as a whole) aren't stupid enough to side with an oppressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Thugs belonging to Assad crime family surrendered to Free Syrian Army.






Free Syrian Army destroys an Assad tank with TOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Thats all u need to know about Assad's air force and his pinpoint Iranian rockets.


Your tactic: Why don't you prove to us that Assad's air force is using Iranian missiles?



Alienoz_TR said:


> Looks like lotsa Iranian mercenaries gonna evaporate. Empty talks as usually from Persians.


I think with few advisers and very few volunteers, we are the one doing the evaporating job very well, both for rebels and your brothers in Daesh.


Alienoz_TR said:


> Wasnt Iraq exporting Shia terror groups to Syria already?



When it comes to exporting terrorists, Turkey is number on in Syria, giving route to thousands of hardcore terrorists joining IS, Nus-Rats and JM&A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> I think with few advisers and very few volunteers, we are the one doing the evaporating job very well, both for rebels and your brothers in Daesh.
> 
> 
> When it comes to exporting terrorists, Turkey is number on in Syria, giving route to thousands of hardcore terrorists joining IS, Nus-Rats and JM&A.








Bandits belonging to Assad crime family in the hands of Syrians.


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> ANus-Rats


there you go bro 


Alienoz_TR said:


> Looks like lotsa Iranian mercenaries gonna evaporate. Empty talks as usually from Persians.


there is about 15-20 iranians martyred by ISIS and Anus-rats .

and there is undisclosed number of turks from turkey sent to hell by these 15 advisors






some say there is more than 400 turks blowing themselves up right now in syria by joining the turk's beloved ISIS 


*Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions*


Media reports based on eyewitness and opposition sources saying that Turkey has become a party to the civil war in Syria have found their way into court proceedings. During the trial of the Islamic State (IS) militants who attacked Turkish security forces at Nigde last year, court files revealed that Turkey, beyond supplying opposition forces with weapons and ammunition, had also given artillery support to the opposition groups that captured Kassab. The prosecutor obtained striking admissions by tapping the defendants’ phones. According to documents obtained by Ahmet Sik of Cumhuriyet, the wiretapping transcripts reveal that the opposition forces at Kassab inform people in Turkey of the coordinates of Syrian army positions around Kassab, and then Turkey shells those locations.

On March 21, armed Syrian opposition groups entered Turkey from five different crossings and re-entered Syria at the Yayladag border crossing and captured Kassab.

n addition to armed Turkmen groups, al-Qaeda’s Syrian affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra, the Islamic Front’s most prominent group Ahrar al-Sham, IS-affiliated Shukur el-Izz, Sham el Islam (established by former Guantanamo prisoner Moroccan Ibrahim Binshekrun) and Ansar al-Islam, which has links both to al-Qaeda and IS, took part in the operation to capture Kassab. As clashes continued around Kassab on March 23, a Syrian warplane was shot down by a missile fired from Turkey for violating Turkish airspace. In June 2014, when President Bashar al-Assad’s army recaptured Kassab, including the high ground known as Feature 45, the Turkish army fired on the Syrian side. The Turkish government and military persistently said all firing on Syria after the changed rules of engagement following the shooting down of the Turkish jet were in retaliation for border violations on the Turkish side. The Turkish Foreign Ministry rejected the accusation, saying, “All claims that Turkey has been supporting the opposition forces by allowing them to use Turkish territory or in any other way are totally baseless.”


*Wiretaps tell another story*

The information collected from the Nigde assailants’ tapped phones contradicted official statements. According to the recordings, Adil Orli, the commander of the Bayir Bucak Turkmen Front, sends the coordinates through his brother Ayhan Orli to Mehmet Toktas, the president of the Yayladag Youth Association. In a conversation on June 7, Ayhan Orli reports that he had sent via WhatsApp the coordinates of seven targets he had received from Adil Orli. He says, “Firing was useful. Our friends solved the rest of the problems. But there are still seven locations. If you fire once on each, that will be enough.”

Toktas answers, “Seven locations OK. Tell everyone to stay on defense in the coming moments.”

The two also talk of military assistance. Orli complains of a shortage of ammunition. Toktas says, “Let me talk to Ankara once more to see what is happening. Without ammunition, nothing can be done.”

In a conversation on June 14, someone called Yasar Benli asks Ayhan Orli to arrange for the shelling of the Syrian regime’s units deployed around the cell towers on Feature 45. A short time later, Ayhan Orli tells Toktas, ”There are many soldiers on Syriatel Hill. It will be good if you can hit them.” He gives a description of the target.

On June 13, a Turkmen from the front line asks Ayhan Orli to help some surrounded fighters cross into Turkey. Orli calls sub-governor of Yayladag, Turan Yilmaz.

*Orli: *There are 20-30 men at Arfal. Can you help them cross the border?

*Yilmaz:* You mean now, 20-30 people? Where are they now?

*Orli: *At Arfal.

*Yilmaz:* Will they cross from near 45?

*Orli:* Yes, from 45.

*Yilmaz:* Done.

After the court documents became public, Turan Yilmaz said, “We acted according to directives.”

Main opposition Republican People's Party deputy Umut Oran brought the issue of the Turkish army’s artillery support to the parliament and asked Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu, "Why did the Turkish army open fire on an area in Syria for no apparent reason? Doesn’t this put Turkey in a position it can’t explain and rectify?”

*Weapons did not go to Turkmens, but to Ansar*

The court documents contain remarks that reinforce suspicions about Turkey’s help to radical groups in the form of arms shipments. In a conversation between Ayhan Orli and President of the Syrian Turks Association Ahmet Sirin (alias Ahmad Ohrin), they say weapons sent from Turkey have actually gone to Ansar al-Islam.

Ansar al-Islam generally operates jointly with Jabhat al-Nusra. When Orli says they have run out of ammunition, Sirin asks, “What happened to those weapons that have gone to Ansar?” Orli replies, “I don’t know. You have to ask those who delivered the weapons to Ansar."

In another conversation on June 14, when Orli was saying that the situation at Kassab was not going well, Bayir Bucak Brigade Cmdr. Col. Ahmed Arnavut (alias Aziz Kikhia) asks, “Where are those guys who received the trucks? Orli says, "They are not around."

The same day, Orli complains of an ammunition shortage to Samir Hafez, the general coordinator of the Syrian Turkmen Groups. Hafez says, “We haven’t received anything for a year. You think it will come now?” Orli retorts, "You mean, we are up for sale?”

The issue of weapons assistance to Turkmens found its way to the national agenda when three trucks loaded with rockets were stopped at Adana. According to the deposition of one driver, the trucks, which belong to Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization (MIT), were to enter Syria through the Cilvegozu border crossing. Bab al-Hawa, opposite Turkey’s Cilvegozu gate, is controlled by the Islamic Front and Jabhat al-Nusra. But the Turkish government insists the assistance was going to Turkmens.

*Topalca: A Turkmen laden with secrets*

Al-Monitor had access to information about arms shipments in the documents about the Nigde incident. Defendant Mehmet Askar explains that weapons are illegally shipped to Syria on behest of MIT. Askar says that together with Syrian Turkmen Heysem Topalca, said to be working for MIT, he was caught by Turkish soldiers while moving weapons to Syria, but after a few phone calls they were let go and delivered the weapons. Topalca, who was also detained in connection with 953 warheads found at Adana, was then released.

Topalca is among those accused of arranging the escape of the Nigde assailants to Syria. Topalca’s name is also in the investigation file of the May 11, 2013, twin car-bomb attack in Reyhanli that killed 52 people. In the indictment that referred to a June 9 report by the Gendarmie General Command, it is stated that Topalca was caught with warheads, that he smuggles historical artifacts from Syria to sell in Turkey, that he is a regular supplier of ammunition for al-Qaeda and Jabhat al-Nusra and that he had provided the vehicles that exploded at Reyhanli. The prosecutor, citing other evidence, charged Topalca with being the one who organized the Reyhanli car bomb attack and that he has links to the Jund al-Sham organization.

Topalca and the Orli brothers have practically become the black box of secret schemes with Syrian Turkmens. But that is not all. Turkey’s connections with the Turkmens, who are fighting the Syrian regime under the Yavuz Sultan Selim Brigade, the Faith Sultan Mehmet Brigade, the Sultan Abdulhamid Brigade, the Omer Muhtar Brigade and Ricalullah are frequently reported on. The last report read that the Osman Gazi, Omer Bin Abdulaziz and Omer Muhtar units, which have been fighting in the rural Latakia region, have united to form the Sultan Abdulhamid Khan Brigade. There was even a Turkish video made of the ceremony.

As the Syrian army increases its pressure in the Latakia area, the number of Turkmens calling for more help from Turkey will continue to increase.



Read more: Wiretaps reveal Turkey's attacks on Syrian regime positions - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

haman10 said:


> there you go bro
> 
> there is about 15-20 iranians martyred by ISIS and Nusra.



Only Israel killed 6 Iranians incl. a IRGC general. Try better next time.

Btw great job you did to those Kurdish terrorists. Hang everyone of them.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Civilian says what regime did to him in Hardatinin. Short version: Army attack came at 6 am, we tried to flee but they caught us. They held us in a school and didn't give us any food or water. We were forced to care out degrading tasks, and our women were abused.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Kurdish Youth Killed in Syria Fighting for al-Nusra Front*
*ERBIL*

An Iraqi Kurdish man has been killed in Syria while fighting for the al-Nusra Front, al Qaeda’s offshoot in Syria.

BasNews understands Wirya Halabjayie was from the town of Halabja in the Kurdistan Region of Iraq and was known among the group as Abu-Fatima al-Kurdi.

Wirya Halabjayie was fighting with al-Nusra when he was killed in Rattyan, a town in Aleppo, northern Syria on February 17th.

There is little information about Halabjayie and Halabja security forces were unaware that the Kurdish youth went to Syria to fight alongside the extremist group.

Since the beginning of Syrian civil war at the start of 2011, a wave of Iraqi Kurdish youths have headed to Syria to join extremists groups such as the al-Nusra Front and Islamic State.

There are no exact numbers detailing many Iraqi Kurdish men have been killed in Syria and Iraq while fighting with the extremist groups.

BasNews


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Bandits belonging to Assad crime family in the hands of Syrians.



Of course that's the only answer you have, IS-apologists are always clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> Of course that's the only answer you have, IS-apologists are always clueless.



Video has nothing to do with IS.


----------



## haviZsultan

Syrian Lion said:


> What do you know about Syria? We were living in peace and change by force will only cause chaos, look around at the Arab world and the region which force change brought peace to the people... And if Alasad was hated by the majority he would have been gone long time ago, don't insult us and say Syrians can't do it themselves, we can and we already did before against the French and etc, but when you have terrorists such as f$a asking for the west and Israel to bomb and invade Syria, I will stand with my army and people, not with the traitors and terrorists such as f$a and AQ.. All this mess is created by the West and their puppets, if the so called protest remained peaceful like in Bahrain I guarantee you Alasad would have have been gone in a year , but this war only gave him more support, and Syrians don't really care about him, we only care about Syria's sovereignty and our country.. You have undemocratic countries trying to "teach" democracy lol, Syria was there before democracy existed... We Syrians only and only Syrians decide what happens in our borders it is our country and our homeland, not foreign f$a terrorists land.. Look at Dr. Thrax post he himself admitted that f$a thanked nusra or AQ terrorists, that tell you who they are...
> 
> 
> F$a terrorists = AQ = i$i$


You have your views so I won't comment further. But things don't look good to me. I supported Bashar Al Assad once when Syria was being bullied by the west but I feel he is using disproportionate force against innocent civilian populations. I also feel Iran should not back such a regime and there are much better opportunities to defend muslim interests. 

But this is all subjective. Seeing Syrians still supporting the regime means that there is an opposing view in the matter too.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Your tactic: Why don't you prove to us that Assad's air force is using Iranian missiles?


I said Assad's air force AND his Iranian missiles.

Yak:





Du:





Se va char:





Assad air force daily bombs cities, he regularly fires rockets. Yet he needs to dig a tunnel to destroy one most crucial building in his capital.

That says everything about all his bombings and missiles, which are nothing but random terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Alienoz_TR said:


> Video has nothing to do with IS.



To the Iranian mind set all Sunnis are IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> To the Iranian mind set all Sunnis are IS.



You 'pretend' to hate IS, but you answer the same guy who cheers for IS day and night like this.


-----------------------------------------

Abdul-aziz Ahmad, one of the main commanders of Sham front bite the dust in one of the Turkish hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

haviZsultan said:


> You have your views so I won't comment further. But things don't look good to me. I supported Bashar Al Assad once when Syria was being bullied by the west but I feel he is using disproportionate force against innocent civilian populations. I also feel Iran should not back such a regime and there are much better opportunities to defend muslim interests.
> 
> But this is all subjective. Seeing Syrians still supporting the regime means that there is an opposing view in the matter too.


This is not only my views, majority of Syrians, so you think we will let Alasad rule us if he was killing us? We Syrians know who is killing us and causing the destruction of our country, we don't care about Alasad with him or without him this war will happen, the west wants bring the destruction of Syria the west wants to install their own puppet government as you see they are training them now, along with supporting AQ as I showed you but you didn't comment on f$a terrorists and AQ relations, they are the same, we are fighting terrorism, Syrian army and people are actually doing this whole world a favor...
Now you said you supported Syria before when the west are against us, and guess what? They are against us, they are sponsoring terrorism like always...

Now when it comes to Iran, Iran wouldn't support an individual without knowing that the people of Syria are with him, Iran doesn't want to lose the Syrian people, you think it cares much about Alasad? What does Alasad give Iran? Iran is standing with just cause supporting the Syrian people war against international terrorism, and we Syrians consider Iran as partner and brother helping us fight international terrorism that is backed by the West and their puppets...

And you have Russia, that stated many times that Alasad is nothing, it respects Syrians decision and self determination, they understand Alasad wouldn't last long if he didn't have the people support...

You do the math, you have the west and most of the region against Alasad, you think he can go against them without the people support? Not possible, we Syrians fear nothing but God, no weapons or anything can stop us, and if we wanted Alasad gone, he would. Already have been gone...

Oh and 
Brzezinski Assad support group opposing | Video | C-SPAN.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Serpentine said:


> You 'pretend' to hate IS, but you answer the same guy who cheers for IS day and night like this.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Abdul-aziz Ahmad, one of the main commanders of Sham front bite the dust in one of the Turkish hospitals.



Thank you for confirming what I said earlier, because I am of a Sunni background you also profiled me into the ISIS group. Again thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Thank you for confirming what I said earlier, because I am of a Sunni background you also profiled me into the ISIS group. Again thank you.



I don't care about your background, the point is, not only you failed to criticize an IS-apologist here, but you also wrote an answer like that in his support, only because 'evil Iranians' are involved. This is hypocrisy. You don't come to agreement with an IS apologist no matter what, even if he is anti-Iranian, of course if you truly despise IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes between IS and YPG in Shara village near Jazaa. Coalition airstrikes against IS to save Kurds' butt.


----------



## DizuJ

500 said:


> Aleppo is a Sunni town. So I proved that majority of killed were not Shias. If u think they were not Palestinians, as u wish. I have my own sources, I know what I am talking.



why would Palestinians kill innocent villagers like the militiamen who massacred Sunni residents in Diyala?

Monitor says Syrian army and allies killed 48 in Aleppo offensive| Reuters
Assad forces kill 48 civilians in Aleppo


Assad's troops execute 48 including 10 children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> why would Palestinians kill innocent villagers like the militiamen who massacred Sunni residents in Diyala?
> 
> Monitor says Syrian army and allies killed 48 in Aleppo offensive| Reuters
> Assad forces kill 48 civilians in Aleppo
> 
> 
> Assad's troops execute 48 including 10 children.


From the source (ruters) you posted it says otherwise... It says those families were accused of being loyal to government and were killed to blame the government...


----------



## rmi5

In sum, the Assad operation in Northwest of Aleppo seems to be a complete failure. They lost Malah(which many Afghan fighters were previously killed to capture its farms in an inch by inch basis), and now they control Bashkuy, and partly Davaayer azzeitun which are very small villages and they may easily lose them as well, up to Sifat.
It seems to be planned by IRGC incompetent generals who were/are famous in Iran for their lack of military knowledge and stupid strategies in Iran-Iraq war.
Also, it was stupid to start this operation when air support was not available because of weather conditions.
Uzbek, Chechens, Arabs and other forces(In some videos that I watched, some of them were speaking turkic languages), were surprised at the beginning to see Assad forces attacking them, specially when Assad was just done in another operation in South, but they finally repelled Iranian, Lebanese, Afghan and Assadist forces very well.
From media point of view, I have recently seen a really huge amount of anti-Turkish propaganda in farsi medias, which it shows that Iran considers Turkey as the reason for failure of this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

40 Turkish tanks and Armored vehicles have entered Syria to defend Suleiman Shah tomb from ISIS. And people still think Turkey supports ISIS. --

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> From the source (ruters) you posted it says otherwise...  It says those families were accused of being loyal to government and were killed to blame the government...


The genocidal Assad regime has made those claim quite a few times. Remember the same regime also said the 55,000 leaked photos taken by a Syrian military police defector showing 11000 emaciated corpses " were civilians and military soldiers who were killed as a result of torture by armed terrorist groups because they were accused of being pro-state". Why won't you just simply deny they were innocent victims and call them "terrorists" insurgents dressed as civilians to evade detection, like you said the other day about the torture photos. only an illiterate troll would think that the rebels killed those families.



Syrian Lion said:


> those in body bags could be I$I$, F$A, AQ fighters, taken to be identified... but some people use this is a propaganda to fit their agenda... nothing new... all lies and BS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Dr.Thrax said:


> 40 Turkish tanks and Armored vehicles have entered Syria to defend Suleiman Shah tomb from ISIS. And people still think Turkey supports ISIS. --



Friendships, and enmities are not permanent in this war. Assad was also a friend of ISIS and was buying their oil, ... but finally they fought against each other. Turkey also did not care about what ISIS was doing(even when they captured their embassy staff, which some people believe that it was just a show), but finally their strategy changed as well, and allowed Pishmerga to enter to Koubani and push ISIS back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> The genocidal Assad regime has made those claim quite a few times. Remember the same regime also said the 55,000 leaked photos taken by a Syrian military police defector showing 11000 emaciated corpses " were civilians and military soldiers who were killed as a result of torture by armed terrorist groups because they were accused of being pro-state". Why won't you just simply deny they were innocent victims and call them "terrorists" insurgents dressed as civilians to evade detection, like you said the other day about the torture photos. only an illiterate troll would think that the rebels killed those families.


yes of course, you post the source and then you try to deny it when you find out it doesn't fit your agenda.. and you keep bringing up the same lies and propaganda... you better read my comment again, I said it could.. do you know what the meaning of that world lol...
you spread lies 24/7 and keep denying the reality...


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> why would Palestinians kill innocent villagers like the militiamen who massacred Sunni residents in Diyala?
> 
> Monitor says Syrian army and allies killed 48 in Aleppo offensive| Reuters
> Assad forces kill 48 civilians in Aleppo
> 
> 
> Assad's troops execute 48 including 10 children.


Wast majority of POWs were from Aleppo. Thats fact. There is no Shia in Aleppo thats also fact.


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> you post the* source* and then you try to deny it when you find out it doesn't fit your agenda.. and you keep bringing up the same lies and propaganda...
> you spread lies 24/7 and keep denying the reality...


 Reuters didn't make that claim, Assadist spokesman did. You cant even understand a simple article. Seriously, learn how to read.

_The army denied it. "I deny completely such an act that cannot be committed by the Syrian army whose duty is to protect lives and not kill people," a military source told Reuters._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

ebray said:


> Reuters didn't make that claim, Assadist spokesman did. You cant even understand a simple article. Seriously, learn how to read.
> 
> _The army denied it. "I deny completely such an act that cannot be committed by the Syrian army whose duty is to protect lives and not kill people," a military source told Reuters._



And as the army is saying that how many barrel bombs do you think were dropped mid sentence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> Reuters didn't make that claim, Assadist spokesman did. You cant even understand a simple article. Seriously, learn how to read.
> 
> _The army denied it. "I deny completely such an act that cannot be committed by the Syrian army whose duty is to protect lives and not kill people," a military source told Reuters._


yeah, but Reuters is reporting it, so you take everything that fits your agenda as credible ..

also terrorists media reported that the government did it, so what makes you think that the F$A terrorists are credible? 

you see the double standard here... you take anything that fits your terrorists agenda as reliable and credible, and once that same source report something against you it all lies and etc..


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah, but Reuters is reporting it, so you take everything that fits your agenda as credible ..
> 
> also terrorists media reported that the government did it, so what makes you think that the F$A terrorists are credible?
> 
> you see the double standard here... you take anything that fits your terrorists agenda as reliable and credible, and once that same source report something against you it all lies and etc..



Your accusations go both ways you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Your accusations go both ways you know.


he posted something, and cherry picked it because it fits his terrorists agenda... his nothing but terrorists propaganda machine here...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> he posted something, and cherry picked it because it fits his terrorists agenda... his nothing but terrorists propaganda machine here...



Not all Anti-Assadist are terrorists, to believe that and to say that is propaganda as well you know. I know you are frustrated due to the regime's army being royally screwed from multiple fronts. It is very apparent. You need to conduct more offensives all the time just like this one. Human waves just like this one. Your Iranian overlords are very fond of human waves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels*





Robert Ford was always one of the Syrian rebels’ loudest cheerleaders in Washington, agitating from within a reluctant administration to arm vetted moderates to fight Bashar Assad’s brutal regime.

*In recent weeks, however, Ford, the former U.S. ambassador to Syria who made news when he left government service a year ago with an angry critique of Obama administration policy, has dropped his call to provide weapons to the rebels. Instead, he’s become increasingly critical of them as disjointed and untrustworthy because they collaborate with jihadists.*

The about-face, which is drawing murmurs among foreign policy analysts and Syrian opposition figures in Washington, is another sign that the so-called moderate rebel option is gone and the choices in Syria have narrowed to regime vs. extremists in a war that’s killed more than 200,000 people and displaced millions.

*On the heels of meetings with rebel leaders in Turkey, Ford explained in an interview this week why his position has evolved: Without a strong central command or even agreement among regional players that al Qaida’s Nusra Front is an enemy, he said, the moderates stand little chance of becoming a viable force, whether against Assad or the extremists. He estimated that the remnants of the moderate rebels now number fewer than 20,000. They’re unable to attack and at this point are “very much fighting defensive battles.”*

*In short: It makes no sense to keep sending help to a losing side.*

*“We have to deal with reality as it is,” said Ford, who’s now with the Middle East Institute in Washington. “The people we have backed have not been strong enough to hold their ground against the Nusra Front.”*

Ford today sounds like a different person from the optimist who only six months ago wrote an essay in Foreign Policy that began: “Don’t believe everything you read in the media: The moderate rebels of Syria are not finished. They have gained ground in different parts of the country and have broken publicly with both the al Qaida affiliate operating there and the jihadists of the Islamic State.”

*Now, however, on panels and in speeches, Ford has accused the rebels of collaborating with the Nusra Front, the al Qaida affiliate in Syria that the U.S. declared a terrorist organization more than two years ago. He says opposition infighting has worsened and he laments the fact that extremist groups now rule in most territories outside the Syrian regime’s control.*

*Ford said part of the problem was that too many rebels – and their patrons in Turkey and Qatar – insisted that Nusra was a homegrown, anti-Assad force when in fact it was an al Qaida affiliate whose ideology was virtually indistinguishable from the Islamic State’s. The Obama administration already has suffered a string of embarrassments involving supplies it’s donated to the rebels ending up in the hands of U.S.-designated terrorist groups.*

*“Nusra Front is just as dangerous, and yet they keep pretending they’re nice guys, they’re Syrians,” Ford said. “The second problem is, some of our stuff has leaked to them.”*



As his calls to arm the rebels have become more muted, Ford has grown more vocal about the relationship between the rebels and Nusra, something U.S. officials have preferred to ignore, at least in public.

At a seminar last month where the audience included prominent Syrian dissidents he’d worked with for years, Ford began with a disclaimer that what he was about to say was “not going to be popular” among the opposition crowd.

He then launched into an indictment of the moderate rebels, pulling no punches as he told them they could forget about outside help as long as they kept collaborating with Nusra. He suggested that supportive U.S. officials had grown tired of covering for them before an administration and an American public that are skeptical of deeper U.S. involvement in Syria.

*“For a long time, we have looked the other way while the Nusra Front and armed groups on the ground, some of whom are getting help from us, have coordinated in military operations against the regime,” Ford said. “I think the days of us looking the other way are finished.”*

Most audience members were familiar with Ford’s record, and they were visibly surprised at the tongue lashing; they knew him as a relentless defender of the rebels, someone who’d ended a long diplomatic career a year ago this month with scathing words about the Obama administration’s refusal to arm them. Ford is often described as the first senior official to come out so vocally against U.S. policy toward Syria; the White House is still furious with his decision to go off-message.



Ford hasn’t softened his stance against the U.S. role in the Syrian catastrophe – he still describes American policy as “a huge failure” and “singularly unsuccessful” – but now he doesn’t spare the rebels their share of the blame. He has little patience for the argument that they were forced to work with Nusra and other unpalatable partners because of broken Western promises of assistance. There needs to be agreement, he said, that an al Qaida affiliate is off-limits as a partner.

“It becomes impossible to field an effective opposition when no one even agrees who or what is the enemy,” he said.



Ford said the latest U.S. approach of ditching the old rebel model to build a new, handpicked paramilitary to focus on the Islamic State was doomed; Syrian rebels are more concerned with bringing down Assad than with fighting extremists for the West, and there are far too few fighters to take the project seriously.

“The size of the assistance is still too small,” he said. “What are they going to do with 5,000 guys? Or even 10,000 in a year? What’s that going to do?”

The Assad regime is eager to present itself as an alternative, but Ford said the Syrian military had been severely weakened and that it was doubtful the regime could pull off a successful campaign against the extremists. Then there’s the political and moral fallout that would come from a U.S. détente with a man American officials have described since 2011 as a butcher who’s lost the legitimacy to rule.



Ford said the time had come for U.S. officials and their allies to have a serious talk about “boots on the ground,” though he was quick to add that the fighters didn’t need to be American. He said a professional ground force was the only way to wrest Syria from the jihadists.

And any parallel effort to build up a local rebel movement would have to be streamlined through a central, Syrian chain of command, he said. International partners, Ford said, have to ditch the current “nonsensical” framework in which regional powerhouses each fund client groups in an uncoordinated tangle that he said would be comical if the results weren’t so tragic.

And if those steps can’t be achieved, said the man known for advocating greater U.S. involvement, “then we have to just walk away and say there’s nothing we can do about Syria.”


Read more here: WASHINGTON: Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels | Syria | McClatchy DC






Mosamania said:


> Not all Anti-Assadist are terrorists, to believe that and to say that is propaganda as well you know. I know you are frustrated due to the regime's army being royally screwed from multiple fronts. It is very apparent. You need to conduct more offensives all the time just like this one. Human waves just like this one. Your Iranian overlords are very fond of human waves.


just like what their master Ford said, they work with terrorists... so they are terrorists... F$A = AQ = I$I$, even the Dr.Thrax posted here saying that F$A thanks Nu$ra terrorists that tells you a lot... however you will keep denying reality... 

and there were losses on both sides... Syrian martyrs died for our country, Syria, while the F$A terrorists died for their masters in the west...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> *Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Ford was always one of the Syrian rebels’ loudest cheerleaders in Washington, agitating from within a reluctant administration to arm vetted moderates to fight Bashar Assad’s brutal regime.
> 
> *In recent weeks, however, Ford, the former U.S. ambassador to Syria who made news when he left government service a year ago with an angry critique of Obama administration policy, has dropped his call to provide weapons to the rebels. Instead, he’s become increasingly critical of them as disjointed and untrustworthy because they collaborate with jihadists.*
> 
> The about-face, which is drawing murmurs among foreign policy analysts and Syrian opposition figures in Washington, is another sign that the so-called moderate rebel option is gone and the choices in Syria have narrowed to regime vs. extremists in a war that’s killed more than 200,000 people and displaced millions.
> 
> *On the heels of meetings with rebel leaders in Turkey, Ford explained in an interview this week why his position has evolved: Without a strong central command or even agreement among regional players that al Qaida’s Nusra Front is an enemy, he said, the moderates stand little chance of becoming a viable force, whether against Assad or the extremists. He estimated that the remnants of the moderate rebels now number fewer than 20,000. They’re unable to attack and at this point are “very much fighting defensive battles.”*
> 
> *In short: It makes no sense to keep sending help to a losing side.*
> 
> *“We have to deal with reality as it is,” said Ford, who’s now with the Middle East Institute in Washington. “The people we have backed have not been strong enough to hold their ground against the Nusra Front.”*
> 
> Ford today sounds like a different person from the optimist who only six months ago wrote an essay in Foreign Policy that began: “Don’t believe everything you read in the media: The moderate rebels of Syria are not finished. They have gained ground in different parts of the country and have broken publicly with both the al Qaida affiliate operating there and the jihadists of the Islamic State.”
> 
> *Now, however, on panels and in speeches, Ford has accused the rebels of collaborating with the Nusra Front, the al Qaida affiliate in Syria that the U.S. declared a terrorist organization more than two years ago. He says opposition infighting has worsened and he laments the fact that extremist groups now rule in most territories outside the Syrian regime’s control.*
> 
> *Ford said part of the problem was that too many rebels – and their patrons in Turkey and Qatar – insisted that Nusra was a homegrown, anti-Assad force when in fact it was an al Qaida affiliate whose ideology was virtually indistinguishable from the Islamic State’s. The Obama administration already has suffered a string of embarrassments involving supplies it’s donated to the rebels ending up in the hands of U.S.-designated terrorist groups.*
> 
> *“Nusra Front is just as dangerous, and yet they keep pretending they’re nice guys, they’re Syrians,” Ford said. “The second problem is, some of our stuff has leaked to them.”*
> 
> 
> 
> As his calls to arm the rebels have become more muted, Ford has grown more vocal about the relationship between the rebels and Nusra, something U.S. officials have preferred to ignore, at least in public.
> 
> At a seminar last month where the audience included prominent Syrian dissidents he’d worked with for years, Ford began with a disclaimer that what he was about to say was “not going to be popular” among the opposition crowd.
> 
> He then launched into an indictment of the moderate rebels, pulling no punches as he told them they could forget about outside help as long as they kept collaborating with Nusra. He suggested that supportive U.S. officials had grown tired of covering for them before an administration and an American public that are skeptical of deeper U.S. involvement in Syria.
> 
> *“For a long time, we have looked the other way while the Nusra Front and armed groups on the ground, some of whom are getting help from us, have coordinated in military operations against the regime,” Ford said. “I think the days of us looking the other way are finished.”*
> 
> Most audience members were familiar with Ford’s record, and they were visibly surprised at the tongue lashing; they knew him as a relentless defender of the rebels, someone who’d ended a long diplomatic career a year ago this month with scathing words about the Obama administration’s refusal to arm them. Ford is often described as the first senior official to come out so vocally against U.S. policy toward Syria; the White House is still furious with his decision to go off-message.
> 
> 
> 
> Ford hasn’t softened his stance against the U.S. role in the Syrian catastrophe – he still describes American policy as “a huge failure” and “singularly unsuccessful” – but now he doesn’t spare the rebels their share of the blame. He has little patience for the argument that they were forced to work with Nusra and other unpalatable partners because of broken Western promises of assistance. There needs to be agreement, he said, that an al Qaida affiliate is off-limits as a partner.
> 
> “It becomes impossible to field an effective opposition when no one even agrees who or what is the enemy,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Ford said the latest U.S. approach of ditching the old rebel model to build a new, handpicked paramilitary to focus on the Islamic State was doomed; Syrian rebels are more concerned with bringing down Assad than with fighting extremists for the West, and there are far too few fighters to take the project seriously.
> 
> “The size of the assistance is still too small,” he said. “What are they going to do with 5,000 guys? Or even 10,000 in a year? What’s that going to do?”
> 
> The Assad regime is eager to present itself as an alternative, but Ford said the Syrian military had been severely weakened and that it was doubtful the regime could pull off a successful campaign against the extremists. Then there’s the political and moral fallout that would come from a U.S. détente with a man American officials have described since 2011 as a butcher who’s lost the legitimacy to rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Ford said the time had come for U.S. officials and their allies to have a serious talk about “boots on the ground,” though he was quick to add that the fighters didn’t need to be American. He said a professional ground force was the only way to wrest Syria from the jihadists.
> 
> And any parallel effort to build up a local rebel movement would have to be streamlined through a central, Syrian chain of command, he said. International partners, Ford said, have to ditch the current “nonsensical” framework in which regional powerhouses each fund client groups in an uncoordinated tangle that he said would be comical if the results weren’t so tragic.
> 
> And if those steps can’t be achieved, said the man known for advocating greater U.S. involvement, “then we have to just walk away and say there’s nothing we can do about Syria.”
> 
> 
> Read more here: WASHINGTON: Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels | Syria | McClatchy DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just like what their master Ford said, they work with terrorists... so they are terrorists... F$A = AQ = I$I$, even the Dr.Thrax posted here saying that F$A thanks Nu$ra terrorists that tells you a lot... however you will keep denying reality...
> 
> and there were losses on both sides... Syrian martyrs died for our country, Syria, while the F$A terrorists died for their masters in the west...




Pentagon: U.S. to begin to train and equip moderate Syria rebels - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Wast majority of POWs were from Aleppo. Thats fact. There is no Shia in Aleppo thats also fact.


There is Shia in Aleppo, they are in Nubl and Zahraa. Also, Iran is continuing their Shiite-ification of Syria and is sending Shiites to all the major cities, including Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Pentagon: U.S. to begin to train and equip moderate Syria rebels - CNN.com


they are training terrorists, Bin Laden rings a bell? you know who raised and supplied AQ? the US and their puppets  same thing here, they are raising another Bin Laden, or AQ... just like they raised AQ and I$I$...


----------



## Saho

Aleppo is falling. Keep in mind this comes after when IS withdrew their forces and left Aleppo. This is how they unite when there is no fitna mongering groups.


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah, but Reuters is reporting it, so you take everything that fits your agenda as credible ..
> 
> also terrorists media reported that the government did it, so what makes you think that the F$A terrorists are credible?
> 
> you see the double standard here... you take anything that fits your terrorists agenda as reliable and credible, and once that same source report something against you it all lies and etc..



You are the one who calls everyone who reports Assad's crimes unreliable/anti-syria/terrorist aren't you ? Talk to me next time when you've found a proper way to refute an argument and not just throw accusations when you can't say anything anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

FSA need Nusra to defeat Assad and Daesh. Just like Assad needs Iran to even think about crushing the rebellion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Dr.Thrax said:


> 40 Turkish tanks and Armored vehicles have entered Syria to defend Suleiman Shah tomb from ISIS. And people still think Turkey supports ISIS. --


Our success (rare in ME) is angering some people, their jelousy is making us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> You are the one who calls everyone who reports Assad's crimes unreliable/anti-syria/terrorist aren't you ? Talk to me next time when you've found a proper way to refute an argument and not just throw accusations when you can't say anything anymore.


 have you ever posted one reliable report, all were lies and reported by the F$A terrorists, can you tell us what do you expect the F$A terrorists to say about the Syrian government? tomorrow you will post an article accusing the Syrian government of sinking the Titanic reported by F$A terrorists media ... last time you posted a random picture without any evidence at all, no background information or any reliable information.. and you claim a bizarre things, and forgot to ask yourself why didn't the guy who took the picture protected the kids? instead he took the picture for what? for propaganda material of course..



Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA need Nusra to defeat Assad and Daesh. Just like Assad needs Iran to even think about crushing the rebellion.


F$A = AQ = I$I$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> they are training terrorists, Bin Laden rings a bell? you know who raised and supplied AQ? the US and their puppets  same thing here, they are raising another Bin Laden, or AQ... just like they raised AQ and I$I$...



Define "Terrorist" I am very interested in whom you consider a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Define "Terrorist" I am very interested in whom you consider a terrorist.


F$A = AQ = I$I$...


----------



## Mosamania

xenon54 said:


> Our success (rare in ME) is angering some people, their jelousy is making us proud.



Looks like Turkey finally found its Casus Belli.



Syrian Lion said:


> F$A = AQ = I$I$...



That is not a definition, try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> That is not a definition, try again.


you want to know the definition, like I said look at either F$A terrorists, AQ, and/or I$I$...


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> he posted something, and cherry picked it because it fits his terrorists agenda... his nothing but terrorists propaganda machine here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Mosamania said:


> Looks like Turkey finally found its Casus Belli.


I would like it more if we didnt have to meddle in Syria at all but a 900km border and a enclave inside Syria makes it impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> View attachment 195268


lol you're the one who got mad when I used your own source against your lies...


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Our success (rare in ME) is angering some people, their jelousy is making us proud.



News says ISIS already blew up the tomb.


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> you want to know the definition, like I said look at either F$A terrorists, AQ, and/or I$I$...



Why are you avoiding the question then? Define "Terrorists".


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> News says ISIS already blew up the tomb.


 Havent seen anything.


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> I would like it more if we didnt have to meddle in Syria at all but a 900km border and a enclave inside Syria makes it impossible.


Turkey 'created a monster and doesn’t know how to deal with it' - Business Insider

question, news media blew up about teenagers from UK travelling to Turkey to join I$I$, is Turkey going to stop them now?

Three east London schoolgirls have flown to Turkey and there are fears they may cross the Syrian border and join the Islamic State terrorist group.
BBC News - Three UK schoolgirls 'travelling to Syria'


----------



## Dr.Thrax

If ISIS blew up the tomb they're in a for a world of Hell. Turkey doesn't take sh*t from anyone.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Why are you avoiding the question then? Define "Terrorists".


I'm making it easy for you, the definition of terrorist or terrorism is F$A, AQ and I$I$... why is it so hard for you to understand ?


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Havent seen anything.



Twitter reports say the shelled it and killed 1 Turkish soldier. Then Turkey sent tanks.


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> Turkey 'created a monster and doesn’t know how to deal with it' - Business Insider
> 
> question, news media blew up about teenagers from UK travelling to Turkey to join I$I$, is Turkey going to stop them now?
> 
> Three east London schoolgirls have flown to Turkey and there are fears they may cross the Syrian border and join the Islamic State terrorist group.
> BBC News - Three UK schoolgirls 'travelling to Syria'


You are too late (as always) Assads bot, they are already being monitored, investigation going on, might be too late though...
























Falcon29 said:


> Twitter reports say the shelled it and killed 1 Turkish soldier. Then Turkey sent tanks.


Thats your definition of ''blowing up''? Anyways, twitter isnt a reliable source, even if then bad day are awaiting isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> You are too late (as always) Assads bot, they are already being monitored, investigation going on, might be too late though...



why did you get offended easily lol , you can't answer a question without insulting , lol I even asked what will happen to see your point of view, but again you quickly went to aggressive mode ... oh well...


----------



## Falcon29

@xenon54 

Both reports probably aren't true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I'm making it easy for you, the definition of terrorist or terrorism is F$A, AQ and I$I$... why is it so hard for you to understand ?



Because that is not a definition, and if you consider this to be a definition then this is the sorriest and most laughable excuse of a definition I have ever heard. I am giving you one more chance, Defines "Terrorists".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> why did you get offended easily lol , you can't answer a question without insulting , lol I even asked what will happen to see your point of view, but again you quickly went to aggressive mode ... oh well...


Provoking with nerving, childish repetitions and then crying when getting a reply, as i said to you earlier, either come up with something relevant/new or dont bother me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Provoking with nerving, childish repetitions and then crying when getting a reply, as i said to you earlier, either come up with something relevant/new or dont bother me.


this is news, it it like one day old news.. how old is that news?  
and this is relevant news, girls going to Syria to join I$I$, and this is thread is about Syria.. 



Mosamania said:


> Because that is not a definition, and if you consider this to be a definition then this is the sorriest and most laughable excuse of a definition I have ever heard. I am giving you one more chance, Defines "Terrorists".


use dictionary or something then... I don't even see point of your question...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> this is news, it it like one day old news.. how old is that news?
> and this is relevant news, girls going to Syria to join I$I$, and this is thread is about Syria..


You posted that link at least 10 times in this forum, you are spamming the forum with crap, you would have been banned already if mods actually did something against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> You posted that link at least 10 times in this forum, you are spamming the forum with crap, you would have been banned already if mods actually did something against it.


 10 times?  lol alright, I don't know how you counted that, but lets go with you here, any thing to refute it? articles I post usually come with sources , like they are hyper link or mention where the source is obtained from.. 

don't worry people post graphic images and don't get banned, even when it says posting graphic materiel will cause immediate ban


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> 10 times?  lol alright, I don't know how you counted that, but lets go with you here, any thing to refute it? articles I post usually come with sources , like they are hyper link or mention where the source is obtained from..
> 
> don't worry people post graphic images and don't get banned, even when it says posting graphic materiel will cause immediate ban


You have itching somewhere? How many time do we need to refute those claims?
Post the hard evidences for those claims or leave me alone.

People like you should look at their own countrys instead of looking for someone to blame on his own misery, go and fight against isis instead of being the Assad propagandist in Internet or just shut up.

I would have singned for military already if my country was ruined and half of its territory became controlled by barbarians, have some dignity and fight for your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> this is news, it it like one day old news.. how old is that news?
> and this is relevant news, girls going to Syria to join I$I$, and this is thread is about Syria..
> 
> 
> use dictionary or something then... I don't even see point of your question...



Okay look at my question again and stop trying to avoid it, Define what constitutes a terrorist to you? Naming who you consider terrorists does not mean that they are.


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> You have itching somewhere, how many time do we need to refute those claims?
> Post the hard evidences for those claims or leave me alone.
> 
> People like you should look at their own countrys instead of looking for someone to blame on his own misery, go and fight against isis instead of being the Assad propagandist in Internet or just shut up.
> 
> I would have singned for military already if my country was ruined and half of its territory became controlled by barbarians, have some dignity and leave internet.


yeah refuted your claims by saying they are lies and etc.. even when the report comes from your allied NATO countries and etc...

don't worry about SAA, they are doing good, thank God, and the Syrian government have not called for full war...

you need to have some diginity, and stop backing terrorism such as F$A, AQ and AKP terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

xenon54 said:


> You have itching somewhere, how many time do we need to refute those claims?
> Post the hard evidences for those claims or leave me alone.
> 
> People like you should look at their own countrys instead of looking for someone to blame on his own misery, go and fight against isis instead of being the Assad propagandist in Internet or just shut up.
> 
> I would have singned for military already if my country was ruined and half of its territory became controlled by barbarians, have some dignity and fight for your country.



He is not here for debate, he is here just to babble propaganda like a moron, notice how he carefully even uses the dollar sign every time, how he always says Saudi "Arabia" between brackets. He is not your average joe member like you and I.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> Okay look at my question again and stop trying to avoid it, Define what constitutes a terrorist to you? Naming who you consider terrorists does not mean that they are.



Same can be applied to you and Jews. You stated you aren't religious. If you do support IS then tell us so. You live in KSA it won't get you in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Okay look at my question again and stop trying to avoid it, D*efine what constitutes a terrorist to you? *Naming who you consider terrorists does not mean that they are.


you're asking me what is terrorism, and one simple answer I'm giving you, F$A, AQ, and I$I$ are terrorism, again you're asking for me what is terrorism and I'm answering you what is terrorism... so to answer your question the way you want, F$A constitutes terrorism...


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> Same can be applied to you and Jews.



"Jews"? All of them?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> He is not here for debate, he is here just to babble propaganda like a moron, notice how he carefully even uses the dollar sign every time, how he always says Saudi "Arabia" between brackets. He is not your average joe member like you and I.


 you can't even have one debate without insulting members here... that tell a lot about you... and Saudi "Arabia", thats right... they have sold their Arabism long time ago..


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> "Jews"? All of them?



I'm saying Israelis claim their enemies are terrorists. If I pose the same question you did, I would be attacked by many here.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> "Jews"? All of them?


zionists..


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> you're asking me what is terrorism, and one simple answer I'm giving you, F$A, AQ, and I$I$ are terrorism, again you're asking for me what is terrorism and I'm answering you what is terrorism... so to answer your question the way you want, F$A constitutes terrorism...



You are either an idiot or you are escaping the question, I said what in your mind constitute terrorism, like a clearly defined set of rules that if someone or an organization follows that make them a terrorist. Saying F$A is terrorism" is not really a definition, it is just moronic, it like saying "Sweden is terrorism" so lets all go kill Sweden because definition of terrorism is Sweden, like you just "defined" AKP as terrorism. Now let's all go kill AKP. 

Are you with full mental capacity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah refuted your claims by saying lies and etc.. even when the report comes from your allied NATO countries and etc...


Show me those NATO reports, a claim by a journalist is a claims not evidence, start your brain.



Syrian Lion said:


> don't worry about SAA, they are doing good, thank God, and the Syrian government have not called for full war...


Lost half of the country, run out of munition, depending on foreign shia militias, what is SAA waiting for to call for a ''full war''?
I have never seen a ''fuller'' war in my life as the Syrian war.
And then you get offended when i call you a Assad propagandists. 



Syrian Lion said:


> you need to have some diginity, and stop backing terrorism such as F$A, AQ and AKP terrorism...


Another claim by you, did i ever said i support any of those? Claims, Claims, Claims, thats all you can do... or wait, enough politeness lets call it by the name, you are one big liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> You are either an idiot or you are escaping the question, I said what in your mind constitute terrorism, like a clearly defined set of rules that if someone or an organization follows that make them a terrorist. Saying F$A is terrorism" is not really a definition, it is just moronic, it like saying "Sweden is terrorism" so lets all go kill Sweden because definition of terrorism is Sweden, like you just "defined" AKP as terrorism. Now let's all go kill AKP.
> 
> Are you with full mental capacity?


I'm not avoiding your questions at all, and I have answered you many times... you just refuse my answer, even when you asked what is terrorism to you.. so why are not accepting that answer... I didn't name countries, I named organizations unless you think that I$I$I and AQ are countries... so your example with Sweden is void.. 

mhm , you can't have one decent post without insulting... lol


----------



## xenon54 out

Mosamania said:


> He is not here for debate, he is here just to babble propaganda like a moron, notice how he carefully even uses the dollar sign every time, how he always says Saudi "Arabia" between brackets. He is not your average joe member like you and I.


Isnt it obvious? You can clearly see a system behind his postings, always the same style, post the same crap in as much threads as possible so eveyrone can see it, the purpose is not a well mannered discussion but propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I'm not avoiding your questions at all, and I have answered you many times... you just refuse my answer, even when you asked what is terrorism to you.. so why are not accepting that answer... I didn't name countries, I named organizations unless you think that I$I$I and AQ are countries... so your example with Sweden is void..
> 
> mhm , you can't have one decent post without insulting... lol



Again that is NOT an answer, none of them were. And again you are either avoiding the question or too dim witted to realise what I am talking about. Either way what we have found here is that you are just a very cheap propaganda tool that you can't even get a tid bit of autonomy in answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Show me those NATO reports, a claim by a journalist is a claims not evidence, start your brain.
> 
> 
> Lost half of the country, run out of munition, depending on foreign shia militias, what is SAA waiting for to call for a ''full war''?
> I have never seen a ''fuller'' war in my life as the Syrian war.
> And then you get offended when i call you a Assad propagandists.
> 
> 
> Another claim by you, did i ever said i support any of those? Claims, Claims, Claims, thats all you can do... or wait, enough politeness lets call it by the name, you are one big liar.


I gave you German report and much more, and you said they are nothing but lies, and NATO allies was not report, it was rather a speech... don't tell me Joe Biden was just saying stuff, he knew the truth.. oh and add your Israeli allies to the list...


lost half of my country? Syria is still Syria, we might get sick, but we never die...

and you claiming stuff about me is all you can do...


----------



## Mosamania

xenon54 said:


> Isnt it obvious? You can clearly see a system behind his postings, always the same style, post the same crap in as much threads as possible so eveyrone can see it, the purpose is not a well mannered discussion but propaganda.



I swear to God if I didn't know better I would say that this is a bot. Hell Siri has more vocabulary than this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Again that is NOT an answer, none of them were. And again you are either avoiding the question or too dim witted to realise what I am talking about. Either way what we have found here is that you are just a very cheap propaganda tool that you can't even get a tid bit of autonomy in answer.


 old joke, all you guys can say propaganda and etc... but when you report F$A terrorists news 24/7 that is not propaganda...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> I gave you German report and much more, and you said they are nothing but lies, and NATO allies was not report, it was rather a speech... don't tell me Joe Biden was just saying stuff, he knew the truth.. oh and add your Israeli allies to the list...
> 
> 
> lost half of my country? Syria is still Syria, we might get sick, but we never die...
> 
> and you claiming stuff about me is all you can do...



Yeah Syria is sick, it has Assad infested in it, a cancer than needs an immediate excision. It has turned Stage 4 as it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Yeah Syria is sick, it has Assad infested in it, a cancer than needs an immediate excision. It has turned Stage 4 as it seems.


it has your saudi supported F$A terrorists...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> old joke, all you guys can say propaganda and etc... but when you report F$A terrorists news 24/7 that is not propaganda...



Are you seriously even trying to uphold a proper argument anymore? Do you even believe in half the crap you say? Are you even all there at all?



Syrian Lion said:


> it has your saudi supported F$A terrorists...



You keep using that word but not once have you said why are you using it? What is argument for using it? All you are doing is blabbing about now, are you okay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Are you seriously even trying to uphold a proper argument anymore? Do you even believe in half the crap you say? Are you even all there at all?


look you asked me a question and I answered it... and you didn't accept my answer, so deal with it... I don't know why you care so much... are you obsessed or something? are you think of joining a terrorist group such as F$A and AQ or I$I$ ? if you are then you are talking to the wrong guy...



Mosamania said:


> You keep using that word but not once have you said why are you using it? What is argument for using it? All you are doing is blabbing about now, are you okay?


F$A master Robert Ford explains to you why they are terrorists...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I gave you German report and much more, and you said they are nothing but lies, and NATO allies was not report, it was rather a speech... don't tell me Joe Biden was just saying stuff, he knew the truth.. oh and add your Israeli allies to the list...


It was one German guy again claiming things without backup, Biden is a clown who apoligized the next day and @500 himself said that this Israeli guy is a nobody who draw two points on map without any evidence, so your evidences are quite poor.
Im still waiting for reports from NATO countrys.



Syrian Lion said:


> lost half of my country? Syria is still Syria, we might get sick, but we never die...


Yeah tell me how Rakka looks like, not to mention that Kurds are preparing for independence, Assad lost half of Syria open your eyes.



Syrian Lion said:


> and you claiming stuff about me is all you can do...


Your postings are visible to anyone, everyone with IQ above 60 can see what you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> 10 times?  lol alright, I don't know how you counted that, but lets go with you here, any thing to refute it? articles I post usually come with sources , like they are hyper link or mention where the source is obtained from..
> don't worry people post graphic images and don't get banned, even when it says posting graphic materiel will cause immediate ban



Take a look at how many times you re-posted a conspiracy theory article authored by Nafeez Ahmed, an individual known for his 9/11 conspiracy-mongering and yet you have the audacity to call others propagandists.*  
*

Missing links. Nafeez Ahmed tries to cover up his 9/11 trutherism | Carbon Counter






Syrian Lion said:


> .
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria - See more at: How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria | Middle East Eye
> and much more





Syrian Lion said:


> heck F$A terrorists are working for Israel and they admit it
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria | Middle East Eye



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> F$A are Israel's terrorists, F$A are doing Israel's dirty job in Syria
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria | Middle East Eye



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> This thread here contains multiple videos, articles and reports from F$A terrorists own media, must take a look at, it shows who are those F$A terrorists working for ...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria





Syrian Lion said:


> yes Israel loves Alasad, because it loves Iran so much...
> 
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria





Syrian Lion said:


> your posts and thanks should be posted in this thread, it fits in here...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> traitors like you will never have a place in Syria, thats if you are even Syrian...



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> look at this traitor asking foreigners to invade "his" country, he claims he is Syrian, but for sure he is not, and his posts prove that...
> don't worry, any nation that will try to go into Syria without Syrians approval will have to fight us first...
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> Look who is talking... A Saudi
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> yeah like America used Iran soil to launch its planes.. it didn't use its own puppet countries in gcc...
> this thread here contains what you need ....
> 
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria





Syrian Lion said:


> from their own terrorists media
> 
> 
> I'm giving you little sample here... there is much more to show how F$A terrorists and Israel are working together..
> there is much more in this thread..
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria



[/QUOTE]


Syrian Lion said:


> haha, this thread here has good videos and links...
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria





Syrian Lion said:


> the videos and articles are in this thread here... enjoy
> How Islamist rebels engineered Israel’s oil grab in Syria
> 
> like I said, Alasad would have no excuse to bomb if there wasn't F$A terrorists... and if Alasad was killing civilians on purpose do you think Syrians would support him to this day??
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> It was one German guy again claiming things without backup, Biden is a clown who apoligized the next day and @500 himself said that this Israeli guy is a nobody and he also draw two points on map without any evidence, so your evidences are quite poor.
> Im still waiting for report from NATO countrys.
> 
> 
> Yeah tell me how Rakka looks like, not to mention that Kurds are preparing for independence, Assad lost half of Syria open your eyes.
> 
> 
> Your postings are visible to anyone, everyone with IQ above 60 can see what you are.


I told you that NATO allied report was actually not a report it was a speech, and I corrected myself in the second post, you guys require me to repeat multiple times since you don't understand from the first time, and you talk about low IQ people... 

Raqqa is not lost, it is Syrian, just because some I$I$ terrorists is in there, it doesn't mean it is their's unless you admit or approve that there is something called Islamic State and their borders are range from Raqqa to Mousl...



ebray said:


> Take a look at how many times you re-posted a conspiracy theory article authored by Nafeez Ahmed, an individual known for his 9/11 conspiracy-mongering and yet you have the audacity to call others propagandists.*
> *
> 
> Missing links. Nafeez Ahmed tries to cover up his 9/11 trutherism | Carbon Counter




that is because people were asking for sources most of the time, and I was backing my claims.. and how many times you reported about Nafiz? lol like I said that thread contains more information, not just one report...and I will repeat it again if someone asks me show where F$A and Israel work together...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I told you that NATO allied report was actually not a report it was a speech, and I corrected myself in the second post, you guys require me to repeat multiple times since you don't understand from the first time, and you talk about low IQ people...


So another lie, im not really surprised.



Syrian Lion said:


> Raqqa is not lost, it is Syrian, just because some I$I$ terrorists is in there, it doesn't mean it is their's unless you admit or approve that there is something called Islamic State and their borders are range from Raqqa to Mousl...


Do you know the difference between de-facto and de-jure?

Syria is only complete on the map, the ground reality looks way different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> So another lie, im not really surprised.
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between de-facto and de-jure?
> Syria is only complete on the map, the ground reality looks way different.


what is another lie? 
we will fight until Syria is peaceful again and our country is cleaned from international terrorism and get rid of those terrorists...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> what is another lie?
> we will fight until Syria is peaceful again and our country is cleaned from international terrorism and get rid of those terrorists...


You claimed there are NATO report proving that Turkey is supporting isis which is obviously a lie.

Good luck with fighting isis you seem to need it, ironically those countrys whom you are blaming with supporting isis was much more successful against them than SAA, be a little bit more grateful will you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> You claimed there are NATO report proving that Turkey is supporting isis which is obviously a lie.
> 
> Good luck with fighting isis you seem to need it, ironically those countrys whom you are blaming with supporting isis was much more successful against them than SAA, be a little bit more grateful will you.


I corrected myself, and I repeat again it was not a NATO report, rather an NATO ally speech... why don't you get this? at least I admitted my mistake and corrected myself.. I think it would be good for you to admit my correction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I correct myself, and I repeat again it was not a NATO report, rather an NATO ally speech... why don't you get this? at least I admitted my mistake and corrected myself.. I think it would be good for you to admit my correction...


Joe biden isnt NATO spokesman, another lie, either you are doing it on purpose or you really have no clue what you are talking about.



Look this is the guy you are taking as a credible source, you must be very desperated indeed.

The Never-Ending List of Vice President Joe Biden’s Verbal Gaffes  - The Daily Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Joe biden isnt NATO spokesman, another lie, either you are doing it on purpose or you really have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Look this is the guy you are taking as a credible source, you must be very desperated indeed.
> 
> The Never-Ending List of Vice President Joe Biden’s Verbal Gaffes  - The Daily Beast


Did I say NATO spokesman? I said nato ally... there is a difference..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> Did I say NATO spokesman? I said nato ally... there is a difference..


Still doesnt make him less of a clown known for his dumb speaches, but you are going to refer to him anyway because you dont have something better, pity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Still doesnt make him less of a clown known for his dumb speaches, but you are going to refer to him anyway because you dont have something better, pity


I didn't only refer him, I can give you other articles and etc, but like always you will claim they are lies, nothing is credible to you.. even I gave you video of transporting arms once, and still you didn't accept it.. so I don't know what is credible to you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> I didn't only refer him, I can give you other articles and etc, but like always you will claim they are lies, nothing is credible to you.. even I gave you video of transporting arms once, and still you didn't accept it.. so I don't know what is credible to you...


Because none of them have a single hard evidence, and about those weapon delivery, they was for Turkmens, Turkey also delivered weapons to Barzani fighting against isis, your arguments make no sense.

Kurdish leader reveals Turkey sent arms to Erbil



> When ISIL militants attacked the Kurdish regions of Iraq, Turkey covertly sent a shipment of arms and asked it be kept secret, said the President of the Iraqi Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG), Massoud Barzani, on an interview with Sky News Arabic on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Still doesnt make him less of a clown known for his dumb speaches, but you are going to refer to him anyway because you dont have something better, pity



Easy ... Joe Biden is one of the most prestigious politicians of the world, and even hardcore republicans have respect for him. His status, Vice president of USA, is orders of magnitude more important than NATO spokesman, or even presidents of Most NATO countries like Turkey.
Anyway, every one knows that Erdo supported ISIS, but now he seems to change his policies because of US pressures. Anyway, it would be better for Turkish people if ISIS scums are removed, also AKP which is the coat wearing counterpart of ISIS, and mullahs.
With @Syrian Lion style:
MB=ISIS=AKP=mullahs=Assad=HZ=AQ


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Because none of them have a single hard evidence, and about those weapon delivery, they was for Turkmens, Turkey also delivered weapons to Barzani fighting against isis, your arguments make no sense.
> 
> Kurdish leader reveals Turkey sent arms to Erbil


alright you gave me one link, and I gave you one, however, you quickly were to insult me and etc... 
anyways there much more reports and articles, I'm just saying you wont take anything... you keep saying they are lies and etc... and last time you said or someone else said ( sinan) that they were for Turkmen in Syria...


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> alright you gave me one link, and I gave you one, however, you quickly were to insult me and etc...
> anyways there much more reports and articles, I'm just saying you wont take anything... you keep saying they are lies and etc... and last time you said or someone else said ( sinan) that they were for Turkmen in Syria...


Im still saying it was for Turkmens are you blind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Im still saying it was for Turkmens are you blind?


your link said in Erbil , and why is it secretly? it is something Turkey could use to show it is fighting I$I$? that's fishy...

and where did your link say Turkmen in Syria? I'm referring to the MIT trucks... maybe we are talking about different things?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> your link said in Erbil , and why is it secretly? it is something Turkey could use to show it is fighting I$I$? that's fishy...
> 
> and where did your link say Turkmen in Syria? I'm referring to the MIT trucks... maybe we are talking about different things?


Read reply 5218 again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

xenon54 said:


> Read reply 5218 again.


and other reports/ articles state they were for AQ... 

and why were there secret shipments to fight I$I$? why didn't Turkey state it is helping in the fight against I$I$ by sending weapons to fight them... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syrian Lion said:


> and other reports/ articles state they were for AQ...
> 
> and why were there secret shipments to fight I$I$? why didn't Turkey state it is helping in the fight against I$I$ by sending weapons to fight them... ?


Again the same talk, im sleepy, not in mood to repeat myself... Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*Seized By Rebels In Northern Aleppo*














*- The Hizbullat commander of Northern Aleppo, the foreign terrorist Sayyid Kameet (Lebanese Shiite) was killed, but I cannot post the photo  .*
--------------------------------------


Serpentine said:


> Zahran Aloush, the Saudi stooge, has bombarded Damascus with rockets purely for no purpose other than hitting civilians. So yes, he is a terrorist. But can you show us one single proof that Nimr al-Nimr is a terrorist? Has he killed a civilian? Has he blew up himself in a market? Has he touched a gun? Unlike Zahran Aloush the stooge, this guy is in jail only for opposing oppressive Saudi regime. If that makes him a terrorist (obviously because he is a Shia), then indeed, everyone fighting against Assad is a terrorist. That's the logic here.


He kept insulting As-Sahaba (ra) and said: 'we want Wilayat Al-Faqeeh in Iraq, we want it in Bahrain, and we want it here (i.e. Saudi Arabia)'.
That was an admission of being a *stooge, and that means he wants Iraq, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia to be occupied by the mullahs, as a part of the blood thirsty imperial project, Persian Empire v2.0* .
Hope you did something to save that innocent lady Reyhaneh Jabbari, she did nothing but defended her self from being raped by a mentally sick idiot, even though the mullahs hanged her and more like her for opposing the oppressive mullah regime. That is another reason why Saudi Arabia MUST kill Nimo, as long as they killed our sister, their puppet should be executed .
God will definitely give him his so-called _'Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' there when he dies...
As for Zahran Alloush '_killing innocent civilians_', Zahran and his fighters are humans and they may make mistakes, if innocents die by accident that will be when he is targeting the scumbags that kill the innocents 24/7 .
And seriously, I do not know much about the military, weapons and etc but I know this one thing :
1. *Rockets may MISS the target as they are FIRED FROM A DISTANT POINT* .
2. *Barrel bombs are objects that DROP EXACTLY WHERE YOU RELEASE THEM* .
As you see, if *Alloush* killed one or two by accident, barrel bombs are killing 10,000 times more than that, so how do you complain over *Alloush* and his rockets while you ignore and support Al-Assad and his barrels ?

*People Trying To Save An 80-Year-Old Woman*
*



*
That is the least thing a barrel bomb can do, I don't think she is Chechen, is she ? .


Serpentine said:


> Chechen and Uzbek '" purely Syrian rebels" preparing for an offensive to bring freedom to Syrians.


1. *Military dot Ir* is a propagandist source which I've caught bringing photos from anywhere else, adding any logo to them photo and call them '_rebels_' .
2. Besides, that logo at the top-left corner belongs to *Jama'at At-Tawheed Wal-Jihad*, and that is definitely *not FSA*, it is ISIS a long time before the *Syrian Revolution*, and I'd like to remind you that no one here considers ISIS '_rebels_', and the funniest thing is that even ISIS is not using that logo anymore, to tell the propagandists at *Military dot Ir* .


Syrian Lion said:


> You love Saddam ? , but your against Alasad because he is "killing" people, oh wait Saddam did *also* lol..


Did you say *ALSO* ?, *well you have just admitted that the Giraffe and its father are criminals*, it looks like God has forced that truth out of your mouth .
As for Saddam, yes we have got reasons to love Saddam Hussein so much, *let me teach you little more about MY Syrian history since you don't know anything about it* :
1. In *October War (1973)* with Israel, *Saddam's Iraqi Army defended us, people of Damascus, while that ape (Hafiz) was just looking at our grandfathers | parents while leaving the city* .
2. Saddam made Iraq a *COUNTRY*, people used to go there to get jobs, from both Arab and foreign countries, anyway that doesn't mean he did not make mistakes, now look at Iraq, is it a country or just a *BIG VILLAGE* ?, Iraqis themselves cannot find a job and their wealth is being stolen, may God forgive Saddam and wash away his sins .
On the other hand, what about that ape, Hafiz and his son ? what did they do ? *destroyed Hama, massacred the prisoners in Tadmur, killed 40,000 Syrians in 1982, given up Golan, supported the mullahs against Iraq, imported a bunch of rapists | sectarianists | terrorists from all Shiite communities, killed more than a hundred of thousands since 2011...etc... *so please bless us with silence as there is nothing to compare .


Syrian Lion said:


> your MB terrorists supporter and of course that says a lot about you...


Don't you have anything else to say ?, no I am not a *M*ega*B*yte supporter but you indeed sound like a wannabe '_Syrian_', even the non-Syrians I've met -although they failed- have defended the apes very much better than you, as you did nothing yet, should I repeat the same story wherever I go ?, with you guys my future is guaranteed ( a babysitter  ) :
*Tips For Pro-Mullah Members* :
1. Calling people '_Wahhabis_', '_MB supporters_', '_terrorists_' or etc...is *NOT* an answer at all, if so, then everyone else will call you '_Rafidhis_' but what is the point in doing that ?, nothing !, forums aren't a place where you meet to fight, kill or insult each other but to exchange thoughts, but no doubt you know you cannot prove your false claims that's why you keep *dodging* | *ignoring* .
2. You know that ISIS is anti-Shiite, and they will kill all Shiites if they could, so what is the point in having a thread especially made to reply to Shiites in the ISIS forum ?, no I am not saying you should learn from ISIS, but please *be rational* .


Syrian Lion said:


> you quoted me multiple times on the same thing adding more BS nothing else...


I repeat, since you are an *irrational chatterbox, you are in no place to rate my posts, you cannot deny the facts I've mentioned so give it up and do not waste my time* .


Syrian Lion said:


> You obviously trying to hide all the massacres done by the MB terrorists, starting in 80's and now with the f$a terrorists...


Here we go again, trying to '_hide_' what ?, *how many 'massacres' did you mention so far ?, as far as I remember zero, nothing, or maybe 0*. But despite that, *I will keep reminding you that there is NOTHING justifies the killing of 40,000 civilians and destroying an entire city like Hama even if your MB members have committed crimes, understand* ?


Syrian Lion said:


> Look everything you posted shows your racism and sectarian nature...


Everything I've posted proves you a wannabe '_Syrian_' who *doesn't know anything about the history of Syria*, as for racism..., that will be an update for my list as I am learning your language :
*Sectarianist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is sectarianist .
*Racist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is racist .
@Mussana :- Here are some new terms to learn a new language 


1000 said:


> You just praised Saddam so i'd like to hear your opinion about what Abadi should do here. Kuwait was playing an oil game as well in 1990. Saddam's response was invading them. Abadi's solution is to diversify the economy and tax products.
> I wonder what decision you would make if the country had the military power as in 1990.


I've already told why I praised Saddam, that is a comparison between Iraq's Saddam and Maliki or Abadi's puppet regime .
And no, I do not support the invasion of Kuwait no matter what they did as I do not prefer violence, but I am just wondering about Iraqi Shiites, when the Giraffe sent his thugs to kill our children, none of them made us a _Latmiya_ or something..., and when they called for the Iraqi Shiites, they sent us their terrorist gangs...of course they were very brave as they come to fight FSA, because they know no matter what happens, and if they found it too hard somewhere they will just surrender, *they know they won't be burnt in a cage*, like the FSA fighter here, keeps telling them we won't do anything to you, but we will let you meet a mother of any of our martyrs face-to-face :

*#Rewind: Iraqi Shiite Mercenaries Captured In Syria (2013)*




Unlike when ISIS invaded northern Iraq, that coward army abandoned the city (*Mosul, Nineveh*) and everyone of them ran away, they took off their clothes, they .dressed as civilians to escape from ISIS..now may I wonder why are they cowards when they face ISIS, but heroes when they face FSA ?
The answer is simple, because ISIS unlike FSA, doesn't tolerate with anyone .
------------------------------------
@ebray :- Thank you bro, I will check that thread insha' Allah . Don't worry, he cannot refute anything, just a chatterbox  .
Just a small question...you can ignore it if you find it personal, are you Muslim ?
@al-Hasani :- Thanks  .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss
you showed your true colors, you love Saddam because he supported the MB terrorists in Syria... you didn't mention that...

also let me give you quick lesson, the ones that destroyed Saddam and Iraq, is your master the USA, remember that USA is funding, supporting, training your F$A terrorists... the same ones that killed your love Saddam....
so you supporting Saddam shows your racist and sectarian mindset, typical MB ideology... that's all I have to say, no need to reason with MB terrorists supporter...

oh the use of the word also is using your own logic and claims...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Antaréss said:


> *Seized By Rebels In Northern Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- The Hizbullat commander of Northern Aleppo, the foreign terrorist Sayyid Kameet (Lebanese Shiite) was killed, but I cannot post the photo  .*
> --------------------------------------
> He kept insulting As-Sahaba (ra) and said: 'we want Wilayat Al-Faqeeh in Iraq, we want it in Bahrain, and we want it here (i.e. Saudi Arabia)'.
> That was an admission of being a *stooge, and that means he wants Iraq, Bahrain and Iraq to be occupied by the mullahs, as a part of the blood thirsty imperial project, Persian Empire v2.0* .
> Hope you did something to save that innocent lady Reyhaneh Jabbari, she did nothing but defended her self from being raped by a mentally sick idiot, even though the mullahs hanged her and more like her for opposing the oppressive mullah regime. That is another reason why Saudi Arabia MUST kill Nimo, as long as they killed our sister, their puppet should be executed .
> God will definitely give him his so-called _'Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' there when he dies...
> As for Zahran Alloush '_killing innocent civilians_', Zahran and his fighters are humans and they may make mistakes, if innocents die by accident that will be when he is targeting the scumbags that kill the innocents 24/7 .
> And seriously, I do not know much about the military, weapons and etc but I know this one thing :
> 1. *Rockets may MISS the target as they are FIRED FROM A DISTANT POINT* .
> 2. *Barrel bombs are objects that DROP EXACTLY WHERE YOU RELEASE THEM* .
> As you see, if *Alloush* killed one or two by accident, barrel bombs are killing 10,000 times more than that, so how do you complain over *Alloush* and his rockets while you ignore and support Al-Assad and his barrels ?
> 
> *People Trying To Save An 80-Year-Old Woman*
> That is the least thing a barrel bomb can do, I don't think she is Chechen, is she ? .
> 
> 1. *Military dot Ir* is a propagandist source which I've caught bringing photos from anywhere else, adding any logo to them photo and call them '_rebels_' .
> 2. Besides, that logo at the top-left corner belongs to *Jama'at At-Tawheed Wal-Jihad*, and that is definitely *not FSA*, it is ISIS a long time before the *Syrian Revolution*, and I'd like to remind you that no one here considers ISIS '_rebels_', and the funniest thing is that even ISIS is not using that logo anymore, to tell the propagandists at *Military dot Ir* .
> Did you say *ALSO* ?, *well you have just admitted that the Giraffe and its father are criminals*, it looks like God has forced that truth out of your mouth .
> As for Saddam, yes we have got reasons to love Saddam Hussein so much, *let me teach you little more about MY Syrian history since you don't know anything about it* :
> 1. In *October War (1973)* with Israel, *Saddam's Iraqi Army defended us, people of Damascus, while that ape (Hafiz) was just looking at our grandfathers | parents while leaving the city* .
> 2. Saddam made Iraq a *COUNTRY*, people used to go there to get jobs, from both Arab and foreign countries, anyway that doesn't mean he did not make mistakes, now look at Iraq, is it a country or just a *BIG VILLAGE* ?, Iraqis themselves cannot find a job and their wealth is being stolen, may God forgive Saddam and wash away his sins .
> On the other hand, what about that ape, Hafiz and his son ? what did they do ? *destroyed Hama, massacred the prisoners in Tadmur, killed 40,000 Syrians in 1982, given up Golan, supported the mullahs against Iraq, imported a bunch of rapists | sectarianists | terrorists from all Shiite communities, killed more than a hundred of thousands since 2011...etc... *so please bless us with silence as there is nothing to compare .
> Don't you have anything else to say ?, no I am not a *M*ega*B*yte supporter but you indeed sound like a wannabe '_Syrian_', even the non-Syrians I've met -although they failed- have defended the apes very much better than you, as you did nothing yet, should I repeat the same story wherever I go ?, with you guys my future is guaranteed ( a babysitter  ) :
> *Tips For Pro-Mullah Members* :
> 1. Calling people '_Wahhabis_', '_MB supporters_', '_terrorists_' or etc...is *NOT* an answer at all, if so, then everyone else will call you '_Rafidhis_' but what is the point in doing that ?, nothing !, forums aren't a place where you meet to fight, kill or insult each other but to exchange thoughts, but no doubt you know you cannot prove your false claims that's why you keep *dodging* | *ignoring* .
> 2. You know that ISIS is anti-Shiite, and they will kill all Shiites if they could, so what is the point in having a thread especially made to reply to Shiites in the ISIS forum ?, no I am not saying you should learn from ISIS, but please *be rational* .
> I repeat, since you are an *irrational chatterbox, you are in no place to rate my posts, you cannot deny the facts I've mentioned so give it up and do not waste my time* .
> Here we go again, trying to '_hide_' what ?, *how many 'massacres' did you mention so far ?, as far as I remember zero, nothing, or maybe 0*. But despite that, *I will keep reminding you that there is NOTHING justifies the killing of 40,000 civilians and destroying an entire city like Hama even if your MB members have committed crimes, understand* ?
> Everything I've posted proves you a wannabe '_Syrian_' who *doesn't know anything about the history of Syria*, as for racism..., that will be an update for my list as I am learning your language :
> *Sectarianist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is sectarianist .
> *Racist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is racist .
> @Mussana :- Here are some new terms to learn a new language
> ------------------------------------
> @ebray :- Thank you bro, I will check that thread insha' Allah . Don't worry, he cannot refute anything, just a chatterbox  .
> Just a small question...you can ignore it if you find it personal, are you Muslim ?
> @al-Hasani :- Thanks  .


Keep barking about the so called persian empire while your dogs want a terrorist empire from morocco to indosia

Your masters say that a lot of people will die for the project of the shia empire
but I would ask how many people will die and died for the sake of the sunni empires like ummyyads Abbasids and ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Lets relax, and have some fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> ISIS just kidnapped Swedish Journalist in Syria after receiving intelligence from Israeli Mossad. Or possibly infiltrator in group selected him.
> 
> Objective: Punish Sweden for opening Palestinian embassy
> 
> ........
> 
> World will never see peace until they eradicate Zionism which has big hand in terrorism across world


Swedish journalist was arrested by the regime and released as result of Kurdish pressure.






Poor Hazzy, it was such a nice conspiracy theory.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Turkish military column relieved Turkish troops in Suleyman Shah Tomb. The remains and artifacts were transfered to Turkey. Troops were returned to Turkey.

In the meantime Turkish troops seized another piece of land in the Syrian side of Eshme village to place the remains temporarily. (West of Ayn al Arab/Kobane)

Turkish Government declared that it keeps its right to reclaim the area of Suleyman Shah Tomb.

*TURKISH MILITARY ENTERS SYRIA TO EVACUATE TROOPS, TOMB*
ANKARA, Turkey (AP) -- Turkey launched an overnight military operation into neighboring Syria to evacuate troops guarding an Ottoman tomb and to move the crypt to a new location, Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu said Sunday.

Davutoglu said nearly 600 troops and 100 tanks and armored personnel carriers were involved in the operation. One group crossed into Syrian territory to reach the tomb, just over the border near the town of Kobani, while a second group took control of an area near the Turkish border where authorities plan to move the tomb.

One soldier was killed in an accident during the operation, Davutoglu said. The troops hoisted the Turkish flag on the future site of the tomb, he said.

"We had given the Turkish armed forces a directive to protect our spiritual values and the safety of our armed forces personnel," Davutoglu said in televised remarks.

The tomb belongs to Suleyman Shah, the grandfather of Osman I, founder of the Ottoman Empire. The tomb, once some 35 kilometers (22 miles) from Turkey on the banks of the Euphrates River, was in Syria's embattled Aleppo province and is considered Turkish territory.

Some 40 Turkish soldiers once guarded the tomb in Syria, making them a target for the Islamic State group and other militants in Syria's long-running civil war.

Davutoglu said Turkish troops later destroyed the tomb's complex, apparently to prevent it from being used by Islamic State group militants.

Authorities launched the operation around 9 p.m. Saturday and ended it Sunday morning, he said.

Kobani was the focus of U.S. airstrikes as Kurdish forces battled militants of the Islamic State group, who hold about a third of Iraq and neighboring Syria in their self-declared caliphate. Turkey stayed out of the battle at the time, which saw Kurds ultimately push out the extremists.

The U.S.-led coalition forces were informed of the Turkish operation after its launch to prevent any casualties, Davutoglu said. U.S. officials offered no immediate comment.

The site along the Euphrates River is revered by Turkey, a strongly nationalist country whose rights there stem from a 1921 treaty with France, then the colonial power in Syria. The Ottoman Empire collapsed in the early 20th century after World War I.

In the 1970s, Turkey moved the mausoleum to its last location because the old site at a castle further south in Syria was to be inundated by the waters of a new dam.

Shah, a Turkic leader, is believed to have drowned in the Euphrates in the 13th century. His followers headed north into what is today Turkey, where they launched the Ottoman Empire. Some historians question official accounts about the Shah's tomb, saying they might have been retrospectively concocted to enrich an imperial identity for Turks.


News from The Associated Press

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Turkey evacuates troops guarding the Süleyman Shah tomb.

Turkish army raised the flag in the new secure location where Süleyman Shah's body will be buried




@Antaréss Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Lets relax, and have some fun.
> 
> View attachment 195332


As the old saying goes, while the strong do, the weak and little ones only get to talk about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> As the old saying goes, while the strong do, the weak and little ones only get to talk about them.



In this case, the weak ones are Shias. Have you read the title? Noisemakers. 

-----

*Turkish soldiers moving Suleyman Shah Tomb into a new place in Syria near Turkish border.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> As for Saddam, yes we have got reasons to love Saddam Hussein so much, *let me teach you little more about MY Syrian history since you don't know anything about it* :
> 1. In *October War (1973)* with Israel, *Saddam's Iraqi Army defended us, people of Damascus, while that ape (Hafiz) was just looking at our grandfathers | parents while leaving the city* .



Are we your resources, should we die to please you ? Cause that's what Saddam used his people for, kept starting wars and militarized the entire country making it no different than North Korea. Of course you like watching others do it but why don't we draft you instead.



> 2. Saddam made Iraq a *COUNTRY*, people used to go there to get jobs, from both Arab and foreign countries, anyway that doesn't mean he did not make mistakes, now look at Iraq, is it a country or just a *BIG VILLAGE* ?, Iraqis themselves cannot find a job and their wealth is being stolen, may God forgive Saddam and wash away his sins .


People used to go to Iraq to get jobs and education not during Saddam's rule, that was already during the reign of Ahmed Hassan al Bakr which is regarded as a good leader in general by people of Iraq.

Saddam however took president post in 1979, started a major war 1 year later, started another war with Kuwait bringing the US to bomb the country back to the stone age, brought the country in severe sanctions for a decade with no proper food, lack of medication that killed over 500k children. Than he still didn't want to step down bringing the post 2003 chapter. So all in all what did he achieve ? Destruction.

You're putting the achievements of Abdel Karim Qasim and Hassan al Bakr on Saddam's name simply because you know no pre-Saddam history as most people who come talking this usual story.



> I've already told why I praised Saddam, that is a comparison between Iraq's Saddam and Maliki or Abadi's puppet regime.


Well Jordan is feeding your FSA and they're a puppet of the US, like the Gulf states, full with American bases. Saddam was a good allie of the Jordanian king, giving them free oil throughout the 90's yet the Jordanian king couldn't oppose giving it's ground to be used by the US to invade Iraq in 2003.

You want someone that acts full retard for your cause whilst you watch and enjoy, how about no.




> And no, I do not support the invasion of Kuwait no matter what they did as I do not prefer violence, but I am just wondering about Iraqi Shiites, when the Giraffe sent his thugs to kill our children, none of them made us a _Latmiya_ or something..., and when they called for the Iraqi Shiites, they sent us their terrorist gangs...of course they were very brave as they come to fight FSA, because they know no matter what happens, and if they found it too hard somewhere they will just surrender, *they know they won't be burnt in a cage*, like the FSA fighter here, keeps telling them we won't do anything to you, but we will let you meet a mother of any of our martyrs face-to-face


What do you want, you want me to cry ?

Saddam the other ba'ath side is responsible for the massacre of millions, mass graves all over Iraq, he destroyed the country and used people for an endless string of wars. Yet you cheer for him, you don't care about any of those life's. Shia militias don't burn or behead captives either, congratulations you're more civilized than ISIS.



> Unlike when ISIS invaded northern Iraq, that coward army abandoned the city (*Mosul, Nineveh*) and everyone of them ran away, they took off their clothes, they .dressed as civilians to escape from ISIS..now may I wonder why are they cowards when they face ISIS, but heroes when they face FSA ?
> The answer is simple, because ISIS unlike FSA, doesn't tolerate with anyone .


That army has been clashing with ISIS since 2003, their parents with the US and Iran, their grand parents with Israel. Their entire life's have been war to start with, they don't fear war they're used to it.

In Iraq ISIS and the Arab world have been spreading a lot of propaganda around, many in Iraq rejected the existence of 'daesh' and called them tribal revolutionaries instead, also known as 'The Iraqi revolution' of which you will find many pages on on the internet such as : .. in reality there's no revolutionary force, it's all ISIS.

‏الثورة العراقية الكبرى iraqi revolution‏ - ‏قضية‏ | فيس بوك | فيسبوك

With Sunnis falling for that propaganda and calling the local IA soldiers Maliki army what do you expect, if a city acts against the local security force and brings in ISIS than you can't do much.

Mosul was already infested with ISIS terrorists before June 2014, it's governor is Nujafi which is MB who was opposing the central gov and army in every aspect giving room for ISIS. Have you ever heard of sleeper cells, they're not a conventional force they fight using unconventional ways that is what it makes so hard defeating an insurgency. Aside from that there's the political problems, 'sectarianism' pushed on everything and inclusiveness imposed on the state organizations with a constitution that benefits foreigners. Now that army which you insult is going to save your *** again like in 1973, they will eventually be given the task to establish a militarized zone on the Syrian border and have the Iraqi locals of Al Qaim ( Anbar ) export the fight into Syria Al Bukamal to start the Eastern offensive towards Al Raqqa.

I really think Syrians whoever rules Syria gave us a lot more problems than we ever gave you, during Hafiz who supported IRI, Bashar who was exporting terrorists in Iraq and the new FSA that used to share it's weapons with ISI ( Islamic state Iraq ) some years back. Therefor quit your complaining whilst cheering for Saddam, Saddam massacred 10 times more people than Bashar did. I recommend you do your homework being partially from Iraq, you don't know any more than the average person out there.

@Antaréss 

What is this. Since when did Saddam rule in 1973, how is that Saddam's army ?


> 1. In *October War (1973)* with Israel, *Saddam's Iraqi Army defended us,*



@Alshawi1234 look at this, another case of someone who knows nothing but Saddam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Blast kills 4 in Assad hometown: activists*
BEIRUT: A powerful blast killed four people Saturday in Qardaha, the hometown of the Assad family, an activist group said, adding that the origin of the explosion was unknown.

The explosion, the first to hit the center of the western town since the outbreak of Syria's civil war in 2011, hit an area near a hospital, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

The Britain-based group said it was unclear whether the explosion had been caused by a car bomb or by rocket fire.

The explosion "killed four people -- a nurse, a hospital employee and two soldiers," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.

The outskirts of Qardaha have previously come under rebel rocket fire.

Qardaha is home to a mausoleum containing the graves of President Bashar Assad's father and predecessor, Hafez, and brother Bassil.

Blast kills 4 in Assad hometown: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569459871009140736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569466228101804032
Assad crime family's hysterical cries again. Send your best troops to deal with Turks, we make shish kebab out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*IS launches intensive attack on YPG positions in the province of al- Raqqa and countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
February 22, 2015 Comments Off


SOHR knew that the Turkish communication networks backed to work in the two city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani and Jarablus in the northeast of Aleppo after they were cut by the Turkish authorities before the Turkish forces swept into Qarah Qawazeq Bridge area on the Euphrates to relocate the tomb of Solayman Shah, where the sources informed SOHR that the operation carried out after informing YPG, which was fighting IS militants near the bridge of Qarah Qawazeq, in order to avoid clash between the Turkish forces and YPG.


IS militants attacked YPG, al- Akrad Front, Shams al- Shamal battalions and brigade of al- Raqqa Rebel positions in Qarah Qawazeq bridge areas in the southwest of Ayn al- Arab, near the international road of Aleppo – al- Hasakah in the south of the city and in Awj Kardish area in the province of al- Raqqa, where violent clashes took places in these areas leading to the death of 3 fighters of YPG and 9 IS militants.

remember this form last year?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Turkish Troops seized Eshme village to build a temporary tomb for Suleiman Shah.


----------



## 1000

@Alienoz_TR isn't it safer to bring the tomb to Turkey if it's about safety ? if it's about land they would have kept the land where the tomb stood anyway.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> @Alienoz_TR isn't it safer to bring the tomb to Turkey if it's about safety ? if it's about land they would have kept the land where the tomb stood anyway.



We will return to Qara Qawzak. We dont want to interrupt dogs eating eachother.


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> @Alshawi1234 look at this, another case of someone who knows nothing but Saddam.



You answered everything precicly, but don't accept these people to change. These people have a disease in their heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> *Seized By Rebels In Northern Aleppo*
> 
> *- The Hizbullat commander of Northern Aleppo, the foreign terrorist Sayyid Kameet (Lebanese Shiite) was killed, but I cannot post the photo  .*
> --------------------------------------
> He kept insulting As-Sahaba (ra) and said: 'we want Wilayat Al-Faqeeh in Iraq, we want it in Bahrain, and we want it here (i.e. Saudi Arabia)'.
> That was an admission of being a *stooge, and that means he wants Iraq, Bahrain and Saudi Arabia to be occupied by the mullahs, as a part of the blood thirsty imperial project, Persian Empire v2.0* .
> Hope you did something to save that innocent lady Reyhaneh Jabbari, she did nothing but defended her self from being raped by a mentally sick idiot, even though the mullahs hanged her and more like her for opposing the oppressive mullah regime. That is another reason why Saudi Arabia MUST kill Nimo, as long as they killed our sister, their puppet should be executed .
> God will definitely give him his so-called _'Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' there when he dies...
> As for Zahran Alloush '_killing innocent civilians_', Zahran and his fighters are humans and they may make mistakes, if innocents die by accident that will be when he is targeting the scumbags that kill the innocents 24/7 .
> And seriously, I do not know much about the military, weapons and etc but I know this one thing :
> 1. *Rockets may MISS the target as they are FIRED FROM A DISTANT POINT* .
> 2. *Barrel bombs are objects that DROP EXACTLY WHERE YOU RELEASE THEM* .
> As you see, if *Alloush* killed one or two by accident, barrel bombs are killing 10,000 times more than that, so how do you complain over *Alloush* and his rockets while you ignore and support Al-Assad and his barrels ?
> 
> *People Trying To Save An 80-Year-Old Woman*
> 
> That is the least thing a barrel bomb can do, I don't think she is Chechen, is she ? .
> 
> 1. *Military dot Ir* is a propagandist source which I've caught bringing photos from anywhere else, adding any logo to them photo and call them '_rebels_' .
> 2. Besides, that logo at the top-left corner belongs to *Jama'at At-Tawheed Wal-Jihad*, and that is definitely *not FSA*, it is ISIS a long time before the *Syrian Revolution*, and I'd like to remind you that no one here considers ISIS '_rebels_', and the funniest thing is that even ISIS is not using that logo anymore, to tell the propagandists at *Military dot Ir* .
> Did you say *ALSO* ?, *well you have just admitted that the Giraffe and its father are criminals*, it looks like God has forced that truth out of your mouth .
> As for Saddam, yes we have got reasons to love Saddam Hussein so much, *let me teach you little more about MY Syrian history since you don't know anything about it* :
> 1. In *October War (1973)* with Israel, *Saddam's Iraqi Army defended us, people of Damascus, while that ape (Hafiz) was just looking at our grandfathers | parents while leaving the city* .
> 2. Saddam made Iraq a *COUNTRY*, people used to go there to get jobs, from both Arab and foreign countries, anyway that doesn't mean he did not make mistakes, now look at Iraq, is it a country or just a *BIG VILLAGE* ?, Iraqis themselves cannot find a job and their wealth is being stolen, may God forgive Saddam and wash away his sins .
> On the other hand, what about that ape, Hafiz and his son ? what did they do ? *destroyed Hama, massacred the prisoners in Tadmur, killed 40,000 Syrians in 1982, given up Golan, supported the mullahs against Iraq, imported a bunch of rapists | sectarianists | terrorists from all Shiite communities, killed more than a hundred of thousands since 2011...etc... *so please bless us with silence as there is nothing to compare .
> Don't you have anything else to say ?, no I am not a *M*ega*B*yte supporter but you indeed sound like a wannabe '_Syrian_', even the non-Syrians I've met -although they failed- have defended the apes very much better than you, as you did nothing yet, should I repeat the same story wherever I go ?, with you guys my future is guaranteed ( a babysitter  ) :
> *Tips For Pro-Mullah Members* :
> 1. Calling people '_Wahhabis_', '_MB supporters_', '_terrorists_' or etc...is *NOT* an answer at all, if so, then everyone else will call you '_Rafidhis_' but what is the point in doing that ?, nothing !, forums aren't a place where you meet to fight, kill or insult each other but to exchange thoughts, but no doubt you know you cannot prove your false claims that's why you keep *dodging* | *ignoring* .
> 2. You know that ISIS is anti-Shiite, and they will kill all Shiites if they could, so what is the point in having a thread especially made to reply to Shiites in the ISIS forum ?, no I am not saying you should learn from ISIS, but please *be rational* .
> I repeat, since you are an *irrational chatterbox, you are in no place to rate my posts, you cannot deny the facts I've mentioned so give it up and do not waste my time* .
> Here we go again, trying to '_hide_' what ?, *how many 'massacres' did you mention so far ?, as far as I remember zero, nothing, or maybe 0*. But despite that, *I will keep reminding you that there is NOTHING justifies the killing of 40,000 civilians and destroying an entire city like Hama even if your MB members have committed crimes, understand* ?
> Everything I've posted proves you a wannabe '_Syrian_' who *doesn't know anything about the history of Syria*, as for racism..., that will be an update for my list as I am learning your language :
> *Sectarianist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is sectarianist .
> *Racist*: Because I said the Iranian regime is racist .
> @Mussana :- Here are some new terms to learn a new language
> I've already told why I praised Saddam, that is a comparison between Iraq's Saddam and Maliki or Abadi's puppet regime .
> And no, I do not support the invasion of Kuwait no matter what they did as I do not prefer violence, but I am just wondering about Iraqi Shiites, when the Giraffe sent his thugs to kill our children, none of them made us a _Latmiya_ or something..., and when they called for the Iraqi Shiites, they sent us their terrorist gangs...of course they were very brave as they come to fight FSA, because they know no matter what happens, and if they found it too hard somewhere they will just surrender, *they know they won't be burnt in a cage*, like the FSA fighter here, keeps telling them we won't do anything to you, but we will let you meet a mother of any of our martyrs face-to-face :
> 
> *#Rewind: Iraqi Shiite Mercenaries Captured In Syria (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike when ISIS invaded northern Iraq, that coward army abandoned the city (*Mosul, Nineveh*) and everyone of them ran away, they took off their clothes, they .dressed as civilians to escape from ISIS..now may I wonder why are they cowards when they face ISIS, but heroes when they face FSA ?
> The answer is simple, because ISIS unlike FSA, doesn't tolerate with anyone .
> ------------------------------------
> @ebray :- Thank you bro, I will check that thread insha' Allah . Don't worry, he cannot refute anything, just a chatterbox  .
> Just a small question...you can ignore it if you find it personal, are you Muslim ?
> @al-Hasani :- Thanks  .




Wow, I highly doubt that you are even Syrian with the amount of nonsense you just wrote. You don't even know who the hell is fighting in Aleppo now, so you can't believe that Chechen and Uzbek terrorists are dominant rebel force in northern Aleppo and they are the ones with most of the military achievements and successful tactics. Just read a bit about Jaish al Muhajirin val Ansar. I think I better not to waste time on any random person who claims to be Syrian.

-----------------------------------------

A Turkish soldier has been killed during transfer of Suleiman's remains, that's weird considering no fighting has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Wow, I highly doubt that you are even Syrian with the amount of nonsense you just wrote. You don't even know who the hell is fighting in Aleppo now, so you can't believe that Chechen and Uzbek terrorists are dominant rebel force in northern Aleppo and they are the ones with most of the military achievements and successful tactics. Just read a bit about Jaish al Muhajirin val Ansar. I think I better not to waste time on any random person who claims to be Syrian.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> A Turkish soldier has been killed during transfer of Suleiman's remains, that's weird considering no fighting has happened.


Yes, Chechens and Uzbeks are the dominant force in Northern Aleppo, which is why the majority of rebels in Aleppo speak Arabic in an Aleppine accent, know the terrain better than any of the Hezbollah/Afghan shiite rats, and are protecting their families there....yes, the entire rebel force is Chechens and Uzbeks.
JMWA is a group that comprises most of the foreign fighters, and while they do operate mostly in Aleppo, their numbers (2,000 max) pale in comparison to rebel's numbers in Aleppo (20,000 at least.) JaN and JMWA liberated al Malah, while all of the other areas were liberated/in the process of liberation are being liberated by Sham Front (Levant Front) and FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, Chechens and Uzbeks are the dominant force in Northern Aleppo, which is why the majority of rebels in Aleppo speak Arabic in an Aleppine accent, know the terrain better than any of the Hezbollah/Afghan shiite rats, and are protecting their families there....yes, the entire rebel force is Chechens and Uzbeks.
> JMWA is a group that comprises most of the foreign fighters, and while they do operate mostly in Aleppo, their numbers (2,000 max) pale in comparison to rebel's numbers in Aleppo (20,000 at least.) JaN and JMWA liberated al Malah, while all of the other areas were liberated/in the process of liberation are being liberated by Sham Front (Levant Front) and FSA.


I said the dominant force, meaning they are the most successful on battle, doesn't mean they are the majority. But without them, it's very likely that pussies like Sham Front get a heavy beating. Just as we saw in recent battles, only JMWA came to their help which made them able to recapture some of the areas.

PS: Absolute majority of SAA forces are also Syrians, so are NDF and number of Hezbollah and other foreign fighters is in minority, your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I said the dominant force, meaning they are the most successful on battle, doesn't mean they are the majority. But without them, it's very likely that pussies like Sham Front get a heavy beating. Just as we saw in recent battles, only JMWA came to their help which made them able to recapture some of the areas.
> 
> PS: Absolute majority of SAA forces are also Syrians, so are NDF and number of Hezbollah and other foreign fighters is in minority, your logic.


LOL
Sham Front weak? That's why they destroyed your little Persian rats in Hardatneen and Ratyan, even though SAA and other murderers went on and took hostages. As I said, JMWA only helped with Malah majorly. Otherwise, Sham Front are kicking the *** of SAA.
SAA are forcibly drafted Syrians, NDF are Alawite Syrians & foreigners, majority of Hezbollah and "Syrian" Hezbollah are foreigners. 21,000 foreigners came to fight for Assad. 21,000 out of ~150,000 is a lot.

And the usual "Assad or we burn the country" left over by militias in Hardatneen:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> I said the dominant force, meaning they are the most successful on battle, doesn't mean they are the majority. But without them, it's very likely that pussies like Sham Front get a heavy beating. Just as we saw in recent battles, only JMWA came to their help which made them able to recapture some of the areas.
> 
> PS: Absolute majority of SAA forces are also Syrians, so are NDF and number of Hezbollah and other foreign fighters is in minority, your logic.


Oh, as expected, as always. The very well known genes of Iranians that get so creative only when it comes to their miserable defeats, they simply grant the credit of victory to someone else, a faceless, nameless someone, so they can sleep at night.

Well, the areas were captured by Shiite coalition in Aleppo have been liberated. That happened after dear losses among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

A T-72 belonging to Assad crime family was destroyed by Free Syrians in al Malah, Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sham Front weak? That's why they destroyed your little Persian rats in Hardatneen and Ratyan, even though SAA and other murderers went on and took hostages. As I said, JMWA only helped with Malah majorly. Otherwise, Sham Front are kicking the *** of SAA.
> SAA are forcibly drafted Syrians, NDF are Alawite Syrians & foreigners, majority of Hezbollah and "Syrian" Hezbollah are foreigners. 21,000 foreigners came to fight for Assad. 21,000 out of ~150,000 is a lot.




No, actually 2 million out of 150,000 are foreigners, while rebels are purely Syrian, and even the presence of foreigners is justified, if they have the right to be there, so are Lebanese and Iraqis, now cry us a river over foreigner presence in Syria.


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Oh, as expected, as always. The very well known genes of Iranians that get so creative only when it comes to their miserable defeats, they simply grant the credit of victory to someone else, a faceless, nameless someone, so they can sleep at night.
> 
> Well, the areas were captured by Shiite coalition in Aleppo have been liberated. That happened after dear losses among them.


Sure, faceless invisible forces which happen to be faceless Chechens and Uzbeks:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> No, actually 2 million out of 150,000 are foreigners, while rebels are purely Syrian, and even the presence of foreigners is justified, if they have the right to be there, so are Lebanese and Iraqis, now cry us a river over foreigner presence in Syria.
> 
> Sure, faceless invisible forces which happen to be faceless Chechens and Uzbeks:


As always you use sarcasm as an argument, because you have nothing to say. You create some number to cover your ***. Instead of admitting defeat of your murderous idiots you come out with sarcasm. How about forming an actual argument? And if you don't have one (which you clearly don't,) don't try to use fallacies to make your little friends and criminals seem innocent. At least I admit there are foreign fighters fighting with the rebels, you don't seem to fathom that shiites would go and fight for Assad. According to Ahrar al Sham, 70 of the ~100 or so captured couldn't speak Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> No, actually 2 million out of 150,000 are foreigners, while rebels are purely Syrian, and even the presence of foreigners is justified, if they have the right to be there, so are Lebanese and Iraqis, now cry us a river over foreigner presence in Syria.
> 
> Sure, faceless invisible forces which happen to be faceless Chechens and Uzbeks:


Nice, so the credit goes to a couple of Uzbekis keeping in mind that most of Assad forces are mercenaries? Go to bed, you're tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS used first time Medium ranged Anti Aircraft System against 2 American jets. 

One American jet force-landed on Incirlik airbase.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569595094275383296


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> *IS launches intensive attack on YPG positions in the province of al- Raqqa and countryside of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani”*
> February 22, 2015 Comments Off
> 
> 
> SOHR knew that the Turkish communication networks backed to work in the two city of Ayn al- Arab “Kobani and Jarablus in the northeast of Aleppo after they were cut by the Turkish authorities before the Turkish forces swept into Qarah Qawazeq Bridge area on the Euphrates to relocate the tomb of Solayman Shah, where the sources informed SOHR that the operation carried out after informing YPG, which was fighting IS militants near the bridge of Qarah Qawazeq, in order to avoid clash between the Turkish forces and YPG.
> 
> 
> IS militants attacked YPG, al- Akrad Front, Shams al- Shamal battalions and brigade of al- Raqqa Rebel positions in Qarah Qawazeq bridge areas in the southwest of Ayn al- Arab, near the international road of Aleppo – al- Hasakah in the south of the city and in Awj Kardish area in the province of al- Raqqa, where violent clashes took places in these areas leading to the death of 3 fighters of YPG and 9 IS militants.
> 
> remember this form last year?



What are you trying to say by posting this stuff over here.... ??? Speak clearly.



Serpentine said:


> A Turkish soldier has been killed during transfer of Suleiman's remains, that's weird considering no fighting has happened.



Do you know how he died.....are you just wanted to make some useless comments ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Peshmerga and YPG with coalition air support attack Arab villages in eastern Hasakah Province. Many villages captured, many Arab civilians were murdered.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Sinan said:


> What are you trying to say by posting this stuff over here.... ??? Speak clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how he died.....are you just wanted to make some useless comments ?


Wasn't the death because of ISIS shelling with a mortar? I think that's what it was IIRC.


----------



## -SINAN-

Dr.Thrax said:


> Wasn't the death because of ISIS shelling with a mortar? I think that's what it was IIRC.


No...because stupid soldier....tried to take selfies on a running M-60 tank which was returning from the Syria on a rough terrain....50 kg tank hatch closed on his head.....
Başçavuş Halit nasıl şehit oldu? Acılı baba açıkladı...

If ISIS had balls to attack us, now we would be posting hundreds of ISIS rats dead photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Alienoz_TR

My Tatar friend. We had that short discussion in that other thread where I asked you how you viewed the situation and you answered very shortly.

I would like to hear how you view all this unrest in the ME and what your solutions are. Also your view about Daesh.

Not sure where to ask you otherwise so I will use this thread. We are discussing about Syria and the current civil war so not off-topic.

Thanks.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Nice, so the credit goes to a couple of Uzbekis keeping in mind that most of Assad forces are mercenaries? Go to bed, you're tired.



For you, all 'Assad soldiers' are foreign militias while all rebels are pure Syrians by blood, so let's not waste our time by stupid arguments like 'most of Assad forces are mercenaries' while you have nothing to back that up.


Dr.Thrax said:


> As always you use sarcasm as an argument, because you have nothing to say. You create some number to cover your ***. Instead of admitting defeat of your murderous idiots you come out with sarcasm. How about forming an actual argument? And if you don't have one (which you clearly don't,) don't try to use fallacies to make your little friends and criminals seem innocent. At least I admit there are foreign fighters fighting with the rebels, you don't seem to fathom that shiites would go and fight for Assad. According to Ahrar al Sham, 70 of the ~100 or so captured couldn't speak Arabic.



Where did I deny anything about foreigners fighting on SAA side? Just show me. The point is, you are the ones who try to minimalize foreign presence among rebels while you over-exaggerate number of foreigners on SAA side.

And "Ahrar al Sham", what a credible source, bunch of extremist nutjobs affiliated with Nus-Rats always tell the truth.

I don't see any 'major defeat' as you talk about. SAA is holding half of areas they captured, including Bashkuy and Deir Zaytun, while both sides suffered equal number of casualties according to sources both pro-SAA and pro-rebel ones. SO what major defeats are you talking about? Yes there were setbacks in the operation (which I blame on commanders of the operation, not on the strength of Sham front pussies), but there will be major operations in near future. War has its ups and downs.

Also, SyAF sent some gifts to Ratyan and Bayanun today, hope they enjoyed it.


Sinan said:


> Do you know how he died.....are you just wanted to make some useless comments ?


Calm down man, and explain what actually happened. Was he killed by IS? If yes, then why no response?

Edit: I saw your answer above now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> My Tatar friend. We had that short discussion in that other thread where I asked you how you viewed the situation and you answered very shortly.
> 
> I would like to hear how you view all this unrest in the ME and what your solutions are. Also your view about Daesh.
> 
> Not sure where to ask you otherwise so I will use this thread. We are discussing about Syria and the current civil war so not off-topic.
> 
> Thanks.



Kurds are killing Arabs atm in Hasakah. Only savior of Local Arabs is ISIS.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurds are killing Arabs atm in Hasakah. *Only savior of Local Arabs is ISIS.*




@Sinan IIRC, once you asked me to show you if this guy is an IS apologist, here you are. I hope that's enough.


BREAKING NEWS: *Daesh is savior of Arabs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan IIRC, once you asked me to show you if this guy is an IS apologist, here you are. I hope that's enough.
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: *Daesh is savior of Arabs.*



I know already....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurds are killing Arabs atm in Hasakah. Only savior of Local Arabs is ISIS.



There are 450 million Arabs. Of course Arabs in Syria and Iraq are the main victims as Iraq and Syria are Arab countries.

You did not really answer my questions.

How is Daesh the only "savior" of local Arabs? If anything Daesh alongside the Al-Assad regime are the reason that they get killed alongside Turkmens, Kurds etc.

GCC, Turkey etc. need to bolster the Syrian opposition, minus Daesh, which is also happening if we believe reports of Syrian opposition being trained in both Turkey and KSA.

In a sense Daesh and Al-Assad are the same coin, just opposite sides of it, and the Al-Assad regime could not have wished for anything better to arrive on the scene.

Daesh are killing as many Syrian opposition forces like the regime. In some areas more than the regime.

Today a Turkish soldier died. Likely killed by Daesh. I sense a bit of a hidden support from you in regards to Daesh. I might be wrong. Is it due to them fighting the Kurds? The 10-15 million Kurds in Turkey are not going to disappear due to that happening.

I just want to understand what your base your views on. I agree that the strategy in regards to the Sunnis in Iraq has been wrong for instance and that Syria should have been approached differently.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

al-Hasani said:


> There are 450 million Arabs. Of course Arabs in Syria and Iraq are the main victims as Iraq and Syria are Arab countries.



You Arabs are hopeless. No wonder Locals bow to ISIS instead of al-Saud.

In your logic, 450 million Arabs are expendable. In my logic every Muslim is worth saving.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> There are 450 million Arabs. Of course Arabs in Syria and Iraq are the main victims as Iraq and Syria are Arab countries.
> 
> You did not really answer my questions.
> 
> How is Daesh the only "savior" of local Arabs? If anything Daesh alongside the Al-Assad regime are the reason that they get killed alongside Turkmens, Kurds etc.
> 
> GCC, Turkey etc. need to bolster the Syrian opposition, minus Daesh, which is also happening if we believe reports of Syrian opposition being trained in both Turkey and KSA.
> 
> In a sense Daesh and Al-Assad are the same coin, just opposite sides of it, and the Al-Assad regime could not have wished for anything better to arrive on the scene.
> 
> Daesh are killing as many Syrian opposition forces like the regime. In some areas more than the regime.
> 
> Today a Turkish soldier died. Likely killed by Daesh. I sense a bit of a hidden support from you in regards to Daesh. I might be wrong. Is it due to them fighting the Kurds? The 10-15 million Kurds in Turkey are not going to disappear due to that happening.
> 
> I just want to understand what your base your views on. I agree that the strategy in regards to the Sunnis in Iraq has been wrong for instance and that Syria should have been approached differently.



It's very simple to explain the story of Alienoz.

Fom time to time he says that ISIS protect Sunnis whilst they just burnt them to death in Al Baghdadi, than says that he supports Turkmens but he cheers for ISIS which massacred Turkmens in Tal Afar and attempted to in Amirli. 

In reality he hates Kurds and Shiites, doesn't care about all the others being killed in the process of them being fought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> It's very simple to explain the story of Alienoz.
> 
> Fom time to time he says that ISIS protect Sunnis whilst they just burnt them to death in Al Baghdadi, than says that he supports Turkmens but he cheers for ISIS which massacred Turkmens in Tal Afar and attempted to in Amirli.
> 
> In reality he hates Kurds and Shiites, doesn't care about all the others being killed in the process of them being fought.



How about you? You like giving Iraq as a present to Iran?!

Persians avenge the battle of Qadisiyah. A big shoe into the butt of Arabs.


----------



## F117

Alienoz_TR said:


> You Arabs are hopeless. No wonder Locals bow to ISIS instead of al-Saud.
> 
> In your logic, 450 million Arabs are expendable. In my logic every Muslim is worth saving.


Except Sunni Kurds.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> How about you? You like giving Iraq as a present to Iran?!
> 
> Persians avenge the battle of Qadisiyah. A big shoe into the butt of Arabs.



So you admit my explanation of you was right, @al-Hasani now you know his opinions.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

F117 said:


> Except Sunni Kurds.



Sunni Kurds are fighting within ISIS ranks against Iraqi and Iranian troops. Especially the ones from Halabja and Iran.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> How about you? You like giving Iraq as a present to Iran?!
> 
> Persians avenge the battle of Qadisiyah. A big shoe into the butt of Arabs.


If only every avenge in the world was like Iran's, helping the victim to vaporize some rats called ISIS, that's so kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> So you admit my explanation of you was right, @al-Hasani now you know his opinions.



Do you have a country left to return?

Nope. 1/3 Iran 1/3 Kurdistan 1/3 Islamic State.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Do you have a country left to return?
> 
> Nope. 1/3 Iran 1/3 Kurdistan 1/3 Islamic State.



With the help of Khamenei all 3/3 will be Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> You Arabs are hopeless. No wonder Locals bow to ISIS instead of al-Saud.
> 
> In your logic, 450 million Arabs are expendable. In my logic every Muslim is worth saving.



What are you talking about? Local support for Daesh is limited while the regime enjoys great support. Hence there being zero internal unrest outside of the hellhole called Al-Awamiyah which is limited to a few long-term troublemakers. Don't let those 1500 Saudi Arabians or so that have joined Daesh fool you. Many of them are of Iraqi and Syrian descent (their surnames show this).

There have even been a study about this which I can link to.

Nothing to do with viewing anything or anybody as "expendable". It's just no surprise that Arabs are the main casualties given that the two civil wars concern two Arab countries. I don't see anything surprising in that.

Meanwhile the population is growing constantly in Syria and Iraq. It has grown by over 1 million since the civil wars started back in 2011 in total (when both countries are included).

You are yet to explain why you barely criticize Daesh and why the hell you do not view them as an enormous problem. If you truly care about the Sunni Arabs in Syria and Iraq and Sunni Muslims in general you would know that Daesh are an enormous problem for the locals. No need to do more explaining.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> With the help of Khamenei all 3/3 will be Iran



No wonder Arabs became danseuse belly-dancing all time. Sickness caused by decades-long wars.

Done with you.


----------



## al-Hasani

Alienoz_TR said:


> How about you? You like giving Iraq as a present to Iran?!
> 
> Persians avenge the battle of Qadisiyah. A big shoe into the butt of Arabs.



Since when did Iran conquer the entire Arab world militarily, forcibly forced Arabs to speak Farsi (which itself is a bastardized dialect of Arabic to some extend), forced them to use an Persian alphabet (no such thing to begin with even before the Arab Muslim conquest of Iran the Persians used the Semitic Phoenician alphabet like most other people that had alphabets back then), forced them to convert to Zoroastrianism, settled among them, married their women in the thousands, founded several cities, created holy sites/graves of Persians that are now worshipped by Arabs etc.

None of that is happening. At most clueless and gullible Shia Arabs in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq are used by them. They like it this way so let them have it. As soon as the Mullah's are gone this will not continue and believe me at one point Iranians will topple them.

Persians can for obvious reasons never avenge the Battle of Qadisiyyah. Even if all of them left Islam tomorrow they would still forever be remained of 1400 years of Islamic rule and of the conquerors that destroyed their empire once and for all.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Lots of TOW videos today:
Glory Brigade_Saif al Sham Brigades_Destruction of a tank with a TOW missile on the outskirts of al Danajeh town in the Western Damascus countryside.




Glory Brigade_Saif al Sham Brigades_Destruction of a tank with a TOW missile on the outskirts of the Western Damascus countryside (different tank.)




Hawks of the Mountain Brigade in Aleppo destroying a T-72 tank with a TOW missile on the Malah front.




Division 13: Hitting a T-55 tank with a TOW missile on the Handarat Front North of Aleppo 2-21-2015





And Serpentine, you use the sarcasm to dumb down the numbers of regime losses, and the losses of foreigners. Ahrar al Sham are reliable, and they aren't affiliated with Nusra. They have a body count with images, but obviously can't post that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alshawi, I can also post a video of some random idiot ranting about something. In fact, that's a skill your shiite imams practice, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> How about you? You like giving Iraq as a present to Iran?!
> 
> Persians avenge the battle of Qadisiyah. A big shoe into the butt of Arabs.


You are a Baathist Turk now??!

You remained me of the loser with his 8 years war of qadisiya which we lost many people of that war


----------



## Alshawi1234

This is a fact which everyone acknowledges. IS, Nusrah, FSA were all made for one reason, break the Iran, Syria, Hezbollah alliance and remove any threat towards Israel as well as fight against the "threat" of Shias. IS had near full Arab backing before it decided to split from Nusrah and fight other terrorist groups.

This isn't rocket science or some sort of secret. It's as clear as the sun. I say this not to impress you but for the sake of the truth. There were moderate and nationalist Syrian people who truly wanted change and freedom. But as soon as Qatar and KSA cash started to flow in along with Alqaeda ideology things were doomed. The Qatari and Saudi money insured that there will be no dialogue with the regime under any circumstance although Bashar was very serious about dialog and change in the country; Which the Syrian people should have chosen because the ME need gradual change otherwise well end up with more Iraqs, libyas, Syrias and yemens. It's a basic equation.

I personally have nothing against the Sunni people. My girlfriend is Sunni, I have Turkish, Syrian and Lebanese friends who come to my house regularly. It's a political problem which the Gulf countries with their money and media turned to sectarian. Everyone here could witness it through the members secterian tones.

As for your comment, it's has no value or significance concerning the video.

Wesley Clark was the head of NATO command FYI and not a "random idiot"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Since when did Iran conquer the entire Arab world militarily, forcibly forced Arabs to speak Farsi (which itself is a bastardized dialect of Arabic to some extend), forced them to use an Persian alphabet (no such thing to begin with even before the Arab Muslim conquest of Iran the Persians used the Semitic Phoenician alphabet like most other people that had alphabets back then), forced them to convert to Zoroastrianism, settled among them, married their women in the thousands, founded several cities, created holy sites/graves of Persians that are now worshipped by Arabs etc.
> 
> None of that is happening. At most clueless and gullible Shia Arabs in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq are used by them. They like it this way so let them have it. As soon as the Mullah's are gone this will not continue and believe me at one point Iranians will topple them.
> 
> Persians can for obvious reasons never avenge the Battle of Qadisiyyah. Even if all of them left Islam tomorrow they would still forever be remained of 1400 years of Islamic rule and of the conquerors that destroyed their empire once and for all.


Even if he is right how much arabs they can kill according to his low IQ?!!

And what the arabs of today have to do with 1400 battle 

All of them are dead now for long time and they are history


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alshawi1234 said:


> This is a fact which everyone acknowledges. IS, Nusrah, FSA were all made for one reason, break the Iran, Syria, Hezbollah alliance and remove any threat towards Israel as well as fight against the "threat" of Shias. IS had near full Arab backing before it decided to split from Nusrah and fight other terrorist groups.
> 
> This isn't rocket science or some sort of secret. It's as clear as the sun. I say this not to impress you but for the sake of the truth. There were moderate and nationalist Syrian people who truly wanted change and freedom. But as soon as Qatar and KSA cash started to flow in along with Alqaeda ideology things were doomed. The Qatari and Saudi money insured that there will be no dialogue with the regime under any circumstance although Bashar was very serious about dialog and change in the country. Which the Syrian people have chosen because the ME need gradual change otherwise well end up with more Iraqs, libyas, Syrias and yemens. It's a basic equation.
> 
> I personally have nothing against the Sunni people. My Sunni girlfriend, I have Turkish, Syrian and Lebanese friends who come to my house regularly. It's a political problem which the Gulf countries with their money and media turned to sectarian. Everyone here could witness it through the member tones.
> 
> As for your comment, it's has no value or significance concerning the video.
> 
> Wesley Clark was the head of NATO command FYI and not a "random idiot"


LOL
FSA formed in June 29th 2011, to defend Protesters and attack the regime. They weren't anti-Iran or anti-Hezbollah until Iran and Hezbollah joined in and started killing Syrians. If Hezbollah and Iran hadn't supported the regime, they wouldn't have doomed themselves. But they have, and the alliance will break. Their fault for their stupidity. It's a good thing they did that too, showed their true colors.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> FSA formed in June 29th 2011, to defend Protesters and attack the regime. They weren't anti-Iran or anti-Hezbollah until Iran and Hezbollah joined in and started killing Syrians. If Hezbollah and Iran hadn't supported the regime, they wouldn't have doomed themselves. But they have, and the alliance will break. Their fault for their stupidity. It's a good thing they did that too, showed their true colors.


F$A was created by the west and their puppets, and of course, F$A work for Israel... Israel have been acting as their air force for a while...


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> This is a fact which everyone acknowledges. IS, Nusrah, FSA were all made for one reason, break the Iran, Syria, Hezbollah alliance and remove any threat towards Israel as well as fight against the "threat" of Shias. IS had near full Arab backing before it decided to split from Nusrah and fight other terrorist groups.
> 
> This isn't rocket science or some sort of secret. It's as clear as the sun. I say this not to impress you but for the sake of the truth. There were moderate and nationalist Syrian people who truly wanted change and freedom. But as soon as Qatar and KSA cash started to flow in along with Alqaeda ideology things were doomed. The Qatari and Saudi money insured that there will be no dialogue with the regime under any circumstance although Bashar was very serious about dialog and change in the country. Which the Syrian people have chosen because the ME need gradual change otherwise well end up with more Iraqs, libyas, Syrias and yemens. It's a basic equation.
> 
> I personally have nothing against the Sunni people. My Sunni girlfriend, I have Turkish, Syrian and Lebanese friends who come to my house regularly. It's a political problem which the Gulf countries with their money and media turned to sectarian. Everyone here could witness it through the member tones.
> 
> As for your comment, it's has no value or significance concerning the video.
> 
> Wesley Clark was the head of NATO command FYI and not a "random idiot"



Sure, it was the GCC that told Al-Assad to mass-murder his people, it was the GCC that released hundreds of Syrian Islamists including the entire leadership of Al-Nusra from Syrian jails deliberately to poison the Syrian opposition

Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National

and it was the GCC that invaded Iraq back in 2003 and fueled the sectarianism that already had existed for a long time, created the constitution, tortured the likes of Al-Baghdad and thousands of others later to let them free. Daesh is led by people from the GCC and not local Iraqis and Syrians either.

Yes, Al-Assad's dialogue is to mass-murder his own people and barrel bomb them. Ba'athist's are really famous when it comes to comrpomises and dialogue with political opponents. That's why Syria, like Saddam-ruled Iraq, was a one-party state.

You Iraqi Shia Arabs are a strange species. Now you defend the same person that supported the Iraqi resistance more than anyone else and who opened his borders for outsiders to flood into Iraq. The same person that supported Iran against Iraq in the Iran-Iraq war.






Of course as expected not a single bad word about Iran and Russia who are deliberately keeping a mass-murdering genocidal dictator alive for solely geopolitical reasons instead of telling him to step down as he has lost every legitimacy that he has left, their constant toxic meddling in the Arab world and their support for terrorist Shia militias, Hezbollah etc.

When some Southern Iraqi Shia Arabs rose up in the South in the 1990's where you then prepared to tell them to stop their uprising and take it one step at a time (gradual change) or would you (if you lived back then) had hoped for toppling a tyrant?

KSA has solely been supporting FSA throughout the entire conflict. All accusations of support for Daesh are baseless. Not a single prove has been shown.

To combat Hezbollah? Is this a joke. Daesh and Hezbollah have barely fought a single battle against each other. Daesh has no presence in that part of Syria. If anything one should blame the Americans for most of the mess. They control everything in the ME and tolerate everything. They invaded Iraq in 2003 and they are tolerating the genocide of Syria and the expansion of Daesh.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Even if he is right how much arabs they can kill according to his low IQ?!!
> 
> And what the arabs of today have to do with 1400 battle
> 
> All of them are dead now for long time and they are history



I have no idea what he is talking about. I proved in post 5273 that it is complete and utter nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Sure, it was the GCC that told Al-Assad to mass-murder his people, it was the GCC that released hundreds of Syrian Islamists including the entire leadership of Al-Nusra from Syrian jails deliberately to poison the Syrian opposition
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/world/syr...om-prison-to-fire-up-trouble-during-peaceful-
> 
> and it was the GCC that invaded Iraq back in 2003 and fueled the sectarianism that already had existed for a long time, created the constitution, tortured the likes of Al-Baghdad and thousands of others later to let them free. Daesh is led by people from the GCC and not local Iraqis and Syrians either.
> 
> Yes, Al-Assad's dialogue is to mass-murder his own people and barrel bomb them. Ba'athist's are really famous when it comes to comrpomises and dialogue with political opponents. That's why Syria, like Saddam-ruled Iraq, was a one-party country.
> 
> You Iraqi Shia Arabs are a strange species. Now you defend the same person that supported the Iraqi resistance more than anyone else and who opened his borders for outsiders to flood into Iraq. The same person that supported Iran against Iraq in the Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as expected not a single bad word about Iran and Russia who are deliberately keeping a mass-murdering genocidal dictator alive for solely geopolitical reasons instead of telling him to step down, their constant toxic meddling in the Arab world and their support for terrorist Shia militias, Hezbollah etc.
> 
> When some Southern Iraqi Shia Arabs rose up in the South in the 1990's where you then prepared to tell them to stop their uprising and take it one step at a time (gradual change) or would you (if you lived back then) had hoped for toppling a tyrant?
> 
> KSA has solely been supporting FSA throughout the entire conflict. All accusations of support for Daesh are baseless. Not a single prove has been shown.
> 
> To combat Hezbollah. Is this a joke. Daesh and Hezbollah have barely fought a single battle against each other. Daesh has no presence in that part of Syria. If anything one should blame the Americans for most of the mess. They control everything and tolerate everything. They invaded Iraq in 2003 and they are tolerating the genocide of Syria and the expansion of Daesh.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what he is talking about. I proved in post 5273 that it is complete and utter nonsense.


lol you used that video like 100 times, so now you love Shia? and don't want your sunni brothers to fight against the infidel west?

and you used that link again, your beloved terrorists wanted to release prisoners, and now you are against that? 
Saudi "arabia" sent all of its prisoners to fight in Syria, the sent terrorists to destroy the country..

Report: Saudis sent death-row inmates to fight Syria

it was the west and their puppets that caused this bloodshed, you have Kuwait opening their air space and land for US jets and etc, and you have Qatarael bombing Libya, and you have gcc supporting terrorism in Syria and causing all this bloodshed...
the strength of I$I$ grew with the support it received from Saudi "Arabia" and etc.. don't try to play that I$I$ is your enemy, it was created by your support to terrorism...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> I would like to counter ur point but since that will break ur little heart i leave it at that.


you can't, I already provided you with multiple videos, articles and etc F$A terrorists themselves admit it...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yes of course. We all forgot how the policemen were being attacked and killed simply for being policemen in the beginning. Although the vast majority of the police were Sunni. All to start the "Syrian spring" 

A few protesters were killed before orders came not to confront them and Bashar called for dialog. That's when the "peaceful" protesters with foreign influence started attacking police stations and killing policemen in the cities. 


The free Syrian revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> lol you used that video like 100 times, so now you love Shia? and don't want your sunni brothers to fight against the infidel west?
> 
> it was the west and their puppets that caused this bloodshed, you have Kuwait opening their air space and land for US jets and etc, and you have Qatarael bombing Libya, and you have gcc supporting terrorism in Syria and causing all this bloodshed...
> the strength of I$I$ grew with the support it received from Saudi "Arabia" and etc.. don't try to play that I$I$ is your enemy, it was created by your support to terrorism...



Counter anything that I have written. The video is authentic.

I have nothing against Shias as long as they are not the Wilayat al-Faqih likes. LOL. Make up your mind. A few hours ago you were criticizing me for never criticizing the West and now you claim that I want to wage Jihad against the same West?

Can you blame Kuwait when they were invaded by Iraq for no reason? That's the only country that you can mention. At least they were not supporting Iran during the Iraq-Iran war.

Qatar never bombed Libya. UAE and Egypt did. The only two Arab countries. 95% of the limited bombing raids on Gaddafi's forces (not Libya) were done by NATO. No single Arab country is a NATO member state.

Nice joke. It grew when your beloved Al-Assad released all Syrian Islamists that he could find to weaken the opposition and when he started to mass-murder his people. For Al-Assad Daesh has been a blessing. Don't pretend otherwise. A blind man can see it even. For over 50% of the time Daesh has been killing the Syrian opposition and not actually fought against Al-Assad.

He also released the Syrian leader of Al-Nusra.

Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Everyone thought Syria was going to be a walk in the park, that's why all the west and Arab countries supported this "revolution" they expected it to end quick like Tunisia or Egypt. But apparently Bashar has strong backing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bashar is actually a great leader, just like Saddam Hussien.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Counter anything that I have written. The video is authentic.
> 
> I have nothing against Shias as long as they are not the Wilayat al-Faqih likes. LOL. Make up your mind. A few hours ago you were criticizing me for never criticizing the West and now you claim that I want to wage Jihad against the same West?
> 
> Can you blame Kuwait when they were invaded by Iraq for no reason? That's the only country that you can mention. At least they were not supporting Iran during the Iraq-Iran war.
> 
> Qatar never bombed Libya. UAE and Egypt did. The only two Arab countries. 95% of the limited bombing raids on Gaddafi's forces (not Libya) were done by NATO. No single Arab country is a NATO member state.
> 
> Nice joke. It grew when your beloved Al-Assad released all Syrian Islamists that he could find to weaken the opposition. For Al-Assad Daesh has been a blessing. Don't pretend otherwise. A blind man can see it even.
> 
> He also realized the leader of Al-Nusra.
> 
> Assad regime released extremists from jail, says former intelligence official | The National


Report: Saudis sent death-row inmates to fight Syria
your country is the sponsor of terrorism, the whole word knows it.. 
and those who entered Iraq were to fight the west, so where am I ever supporting your masters in the west? 

enough with your BS... and Qatar did bomb Libya, it even gave aircraft to be used... 
Operation Odyssey Dawn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Really , Care to post them one by one and i will vaporize ur arguments like was done to ur shia ,militias lately.


I already did, I gave you a whole link to a thread filled with videos and articles... go to the middle east section, you will find it there


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> I tell u to post one that u think is the strongest in ur armour .
> See how i take it to shreds.


there is more than just one... 
how about Israel bombing Syria and never bombing AQ next to it, literally next to it in Golan...


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yes of course. We all forgot how the policemen were being attacked and killed simply for being policemen in the beginning. Although the vast majority of the police were Sunni. All to start the "Syrian spring"
> 
> A few protesters were killed before orders came not to confront them and Bashar called for dialog. That's when the "peaceful" protesters with foreign influence started attacking police stations and killing policemen in the cities.
> 
> 
> The free Syrian revolution



Nonsense. You are acting like if Al-Assad was/is much different than Saddam. I am 100% sure that had this uprising took place in Iraq and mainly been fought by your fellow Iraqi Shia Arabs you would have praised such attacks on the regime of a tyrant. Just like I am 100% sure that you supported the uprisings in the South in the 1990's. That's called hypocrisy.

Yes, tell that to the hundreds of Syrians that were killed in prisons and tortured to death early on in the conflict. Including young children. One of them which became a symbol and hero of the revolution.

Death of Hamza Ali Al-Khateeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Bashar and dialogue? If dialogue equals barrel bombings, mass-torture etc. then we agree.

You are showing a video that was filmed in late 2012. 1.5 years after the conflict began. Fail. There were close to no foreigners in the first 6-12 monts of the conflict. It was all Syrians.

Also what is the problem with foreigners when Al-Assad uses thousands upon thousands of foreigners from Afghanistan, Yemen, Iraq and Lebanon to fight his dirty war? So much for being the "state army". Al-Assad and the regime is a joke and so is everyone that supports him. Daesh and Al-Assad are two side of the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Nonsense. You are acting like if Al-Assad was/is much different than Saddam. I am 100% sure that had this uprising took place in Iraq and mainly been fought by your fellow Iraqi Shia Arabs you would have praised such attacks on the regime of a tyrant. Just like I am 100% sure that you supported the uprisings in the South in the 1990's. That's called hypocrisy.
> 
> Yes, tell that to the thousands of Syrians that were killed in prisons and tortured to death early on in the conflict. Including young children. One of them which became a symbol and hero of the revolution.
> 
> Death of Hamza Ali Al-Khateeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> View attachment 195489
> 
> 
> Bashar and dialogue? If dialogue equals barrel bombings, mass-torture etc. then we agree.
> 
> You are showing a video that was filmed in late 2012. 1.5 years after the conflict began. Fail. There were close to no foreigners in the first 6-12 monts of the conflict. It was all Syrians.
> 
> Also what is the problem with foreigners when Al-Assad uses thousands upon thousands of foreigners from Afghanistan, Yemen, Iraq and Lebanon to fight his dirty war? So much for being the "state army". Al-Assad and the regime is awoke and so is everyone that supports him. Daesh and Al-Assad are two side of the same coin.


F$A were created and funded by foreigners, and Hezbollah was the last party to enter the war, you see the difference? hezbollah entered to save its own border towns which were being attacked daily by F$A terrorists... n
and there are so many conflicting reports about Hamza death... to this day it still unknown, however his death is used for propaganda purposes... yea turn blind eyes to the massacres and F$A terrorists are commuting daily...

and the Syrian government since the first month of the conflict asked for dialogue, however the west and their puppets refused... and new example is De Mistura plan which is being refused the F$A terrorists, because they want more death for propaganda...


----------



## al-Hasani

@Syrian Lion

You don't believe that do you? Death row inmates being send to Syria. Of course not a single independent source can confirm it. Solely that one source.

What has this thread to do with Libya? Are you telling me that tiny Qatar did most of the bombings in that operation that lasted 12 days? It was NATO that did it all. In terms of Arab countries it was neighboring Egypt who did most of the bombings together with UAE. Just like Egypt is engaged in Libya today the most.

Keep supporting Al-Assad and his regime first of all and blame your failures on outsiders.

No healthy state/society turns into a Syria or Iraq just because of political disagreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> How about Assad not firing a shot at the Israelis for all those 40 years , he and his father have been in power.


lol, Syria supported Hezbollah in 2006 war and it gave them missiles... 

plus Syria is under the international law 1974 agreement, and Israel breaks it, because the west and their puppet will defend it, if Syria every attacked Israel, the west and their puppets will defend it... 

now show me where Saudi "Arabia' sent a single bullet to Palestine...



al-Hasani said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> You don't believe that do you? Death row inmates being send to Syria. Of course not a single independent source can confirm it. Solely that one source.
> 
> What has this thread to do with Libya? Are you telling me that tiny Qatar did most of the bombings in that operation that lasted 12 days? It was NATO that did it all. In terms of Arab countries it was neighboring Egypt who did most of the bombings together with UAE. Just like Egypt is engaged in Libya today the most.
> 
> Keep supporting Al-Assad and his regime first of all and blame your failures on outsiders.
> 
> No healthy state/society turns into a Syria or Iraq just because of political disagreements.


I didn't say Qatarael did all the bombing, I said it bombed Libya and it did..

and yes Saudi "Arabia" sent terrorists to Syria, including weapons and etc.. and even held terrorists auctions... 

and you keep supporting terrorists and Alqaeda and blame everything on Syria... 

and by the way, if you were smart enough you would know I'm not a big fan of Alasad... but terrorists like F$A gave him more support...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hasani, that's when Arab regimes were on good terms with Assad. The Syrian intelligence is one dirty organization, but all these operations were funded and in cooperation with the gulf countries. Syria actually reversed the operations and was quite cooperative with Iraq a year or two before the "revolution". They instead decided to take Iraq as their main business partner and were making big profit. 

But yesterday's friends today's enemies. Just like the Arab "Allies" decided to bomb their friend Ghadafi. They betrayed Bashar although. Even turkey was on excellent terms with Syria. Syria was actually heading towards the right direction when it comes to being more liberal and open to the outside world, investment and the economy was thriving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Syrian Lion

Of course you as usual turn every discussion into Israel. That's the only thing that you Ba'athist's can do when your barbarity and failures are shown for all to see. Like you give a pfuck about Palestinians. The Palestinians are alone and have been that since the day Arab nationalism died and since the 1973 war. Everyone is just using them for their own gains. At least GCC is being honest and donating money to improve the life's of the average Palestinian by funding and building houses, schools, hospitals etc. Although much more should have been done. In short Palestinians can rightfully be pissed at Arabs for being used. Unlike you I never claim that Arab country x or y is a savior of Palestinians etc.

Stop kidding. Your Golan Heights (which is Syrian territory) were lost during your beloved Al-Assad family rule and have been occupied by the same Israel for over 40 years. Without Syria firing a single shot against Israel. The Golan Heights have been the most stable Israeli border for the past 40 years. Only the defenseless Palestinians have their land occupied by Israel today. Outside of Syria of course.

Yes, continue the "anti-Israeli" work. It works marvelous as we can see, lol.

No knowledgeable person takes such nonsense seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

I'll stop here since were going back through the same loopholes in our discussions.


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Of course you as usual turn every discussion into Israel. That's the only thing that you Ba'athist's can do when your barbarity and failures are shown for all to see. Like you give a pfuck about Palestinians. The Palestinians are alone and have been that since the day Arab nationalism died and since the 1973 war. Everyone is just using them for their own gains. At least GCC is being honest and donating money to improve the life's of the average Palestinian by funding and building houses, schools, hospitals etc.
> 
> Stop kidding. Your Golan Heights (which is Syrian territory) were lost during your beloved Al-Assad family rule and have been occupied by the same Israel for over 40 years. Without Syria firing a single shot. The Golan Heights have been the most stable Israeli border for the past 40 years.
> 
> No knowledgeable person takes such nonsense seriously.


I didn't turn this discussion with Israel, I$I$ supporter mussana asked and I answered... 

now Golan was lost before Alasad got into power, 1967, Alasad was not the president then , however Hafez regained some territory in Alquentira... 

you need to stop kidding yourself, you sent weapons and fighters into Syria, why not Palestine? don't tell me Palestine doesn't need freedom and etc... that is because the west allowed you, where it doesn't allow you to send anything to Palestine, even your aid, it goes to Israel banks first...



Mussana said:


> two statements of ur comment contradict one another.
> 
> Syria supported Hezbulat but at the same time u say that Syria is under international law 1974 agreement , by dent of which it does not go to war with Isreal.
> So u say that it fights it by Proxy , in the process using the labenese territory and people as cannon fodder.
> 
> Saudis are not being discussed nor am i defending them so that point is immaterial to me.


ceasefire agreement of 1974 states no direct fighting at all... so that should give you some ideas...
plus Israel was about to invade Lebanon anyways, and Syria helped stop that... 
and now you worry about people being used as cannon fodder? tell that to your beloved F$A terrorists...



Alshawi1234 said:


> Hasani, that's when Arab regimes were on good terms with Assad. The Syrian intelligence is one dirty organization, but all these operations were funded and in cooperation with the gulf countries. Syria actually reversed the operations and was quite cooperative with Iraq a year or two before the "revolution". They instead decided to take Iraq as their main business partner and were making big profit.
> 
> But yesterday's friends today's enemies. Just like the Arab "Allies" decided to bomb their friend Ghadafi. They betrayed Bashar although. Even turkey was on excellent terms with Syria. Syria was actually heading towards the right direction when it comes to being more liberal and open to the outside world, investment and the economy was thriving.


that's because they are western puppets, they followed their masters in the west... Alasad mistake was to trust such traitors, they were known to sold their Arabism long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> I didn't say Qatarael did all the bombing, I said it bombed Libya and it did..
> 
> and yes Saudi "Arabia" sent terrorists to Syria, including weapons and etc.. and even held terrorists auctions...
> 
> and you keep supporting terrorists and Alqaeda and blame everything on Syria...
> 
> and by the way, if you were smart enough you would know I'm not a big fan of Alasad... but terrorists like F$A gave him more support...



Yes, for 3 minutes in total. It bombed Gaddafi positions. Just like half of the world is bombing Syria today. Once this conflict ends I am willing to bet that you will cry about the GCC bombing Syria while in reality Daesh were bombed.

Nobody send anything. People went on their own and 2000 or so Saudi Arabians (many of Syrian origin or Syrians themselves born and breed in KSA - there is a very large Syrian community in KSA and many local Hijazis are of Shami origin) out of a rebel force of 250.000 or something is really changing a lot. What are you talking about?

In fact there have been Saudi Arabian Shias who have fought on your beloved Al-Assad side.

FSA is not Al-Qaeda and Al-Assad is Syria as much as I am Mauritania or Somalia.

You belong to the same ideology. Just take a look at your avatar which is ridiculous I have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, for 3 minutes in total. It bombed Gaddafi positions. Just like half of the world is bombing Syria today. Once this conflict ends I am willing to bet that you will cry about the GCC bombing Syria while in reality Daesh were bombed.
> 
> Nobody send anything. People went on their own and 2000 or so Saudi Arabians (many of Syrian origin or Syrians themselves born and breed in KSA - there is a very large Syrian community in KSA and many local Hijazis are of Shami origin) out of a rebel force of 250.000 or something is really changing a lot. What are you talking about?
> 
> In fact there have been Saudi Arabian Shias who have fought on your beloved Al-Assad side.
> 
> FSA is not Al-Qaeda and Al-Assad is Syria as much as I am Mauritania or Somalia.
> 
> You belong to the same ideology. Just take a look at your avatar which is ridiculous I have to say.


again, I didn't state how long or what kind of bombing, I said Qatarael and other "Arabs" bombed Libya.. for 10 seconds or for 10 days, it doesn't matter it bombed it... and that's what I said...

Saudi "Arabia" sent many fighters and pays those terrorists, even from Chechen and etc... F$A = AQ = I$I$ , even Dr.Thrax admits it, and he said that F$A thanked Nu$ra... plus most of the battles were fought by Nu$ra... even F$A master Robert Ford said F$A are working with terrorists... 

I know my avatar kills you, Syria is for Syrians only, so you have no say...



Mussana said:


> "Ceasefire agreement of 1974 states no direct fighting at all... so that should give you some ideas..."
> 
> Does the ceasefire agreement say indirect firing is allowed...................
> 
> As regards to helping avert lebanon invasion, well assad and his father could not take back Golan and u want us to believe he averted isreali invasion.
> 
> I guess u got to get the hell out of that propaganda room , ASAP
> It must be stinking inside that
> Have some fresh air.
> 
> 
> When u return do post one proof of the theory that Isreal is acting as FSA airforce......


you have to consult an international lawyer... Israel breaks the law and no one says a word, why don't you complain ?

and Yes Syria helped Lebanon, google will help you... 

Israel is F$A air force, each time Syria advances against them, Israel goes out and bombs Syria to help its F$A terrorists, and like I said, F$A and AQ are next to them, and nothing done, and don't forget that Israel treats AQ terrorists and etc...


----------



## al-Hasani

Alshawi1234 said:


> Hasani, that's when Arab regimes were on good terms with Assad. The Syrian intelligence is one dirty organization, but all these operations were funded and in cooperation with the gulf countries. Syria actually reversed the operations and was quite cooperative with Iraq a year or two before the "revolution". They instead decided to take Iraq as their main business partner and were making big profit.
> 
> But yesterday's friends today's enemies. Just like the Arab "Allies" decided to bomb their friend Ghadafi. They betrayed Bashar although. Even turkey was on excellent terms with Syria. Syria was actually heading towards the right direction when it comes to being more liberal and open to the outside world, investment and the economy was thriving.



Al-Assad did not bother me until he started mass-murdering fellow Arabs and Muslims.

KSA's ties with Al-Assad were cordial. The House of Saud and the Al-Assad family have even intermarried. They visited each other many times etc. This is no secret. Now he is an enemy and there is no turning back.

This is irrelevant today after what he has done and who supports him.

You have to learn to differentiate between state policy and what a few private wealthy donors do.

KSA warned against the invasion of Iraq and what could happen 15 years ago. It's scary how accurate they were. They predicted most of all this that is going on today. KSA predicted that Syria would turn into a mess as long as the international community kept ignoring Syria. They were right once again.

Gaddafi was a madman that switched sides as often as we ordinary people switch underpants. Which means every day for my part.

Gaddafi was at one point an Arab nationalist, then he became the "King of Africa" (many hilarious videos of him touring remote areas of Sub-Saharan Africa, being crowned by some Kenyan tribals etc.), then he was fiercely anti-Western and supported terrorism, then he tried to become friendly with the West (Italy especially), first he was fiercely anti-Israeli just to later come up with the idea of Israel and Palestine becoming one country. Gaddafi was no friend of the Arab world. He fought against Egypt and supported Iran over Iraq. Just like Syria's Al-Assad (Hafiz).

Al-Assad and Gaddafi have only themselves to blame and for being power hungry and not stepping down. We all know how it works in the ME and how fucked up societies there are due to dictators.

Being an Iraqi Shia Arab and being familiar with Saddam it baffles me that you are this deliberately ignorant. Or maybe you just have to support Al-Assad because regimes that you do not like are against him. That's probable what it's all about. Typical ME logic as if forming your own independent thinking was a crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Again , take some time off , ur comments are stinking now.
> 
> U are not able to refute even a single point nor are u able to prove one . Just mere rhetoric is not going to suffice from ur end.
> 
> There have been 100 times more bombings by America and its allies on anti - assay forces that isreal has bombed Assad . Does that mean America and its allies are acting as Assad air-force?
> 
> As i said propagate with senses if any are left.
> 
> 
> 
> If so why don't what are the Iranians , Lebanese, afghans, Iraqis and other shia forces doing in Syria.
> And there are reports of Iranians settling in Aleppo and other places.
> I won't post them as i don't post anything and everything like u do.


really? you think the west is fighting I$I$? lol can you tell us how they are fighting them while they are sponsoring terrorism and arming terrorists?

Iran and Syria share a mutual defence agreements, and if Syria activate it, Iran has the right to help Syria under the agreement it signed, and stop complaining about foreigners, foreigners started with F$A terrorists... they cried for "mujahdeen" from all over the world to come an help them...

again you are an I$I$ and AQ supporter, so no logic can come from you...

and I don't even know why I'm wasting time with I$I$ supporter...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> As always a rawafid runs away with his tail between his legs
> 
> No Surprises though , flight from Mosul is still fresh in our minds not to mention the way the grandson of the Prophet SAW was betrayed.


so question, answer it with yes or no..
do you support I$I$? are I$I$ muslims?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> I have already answered it , now answer me .
> Are sunnis muslim according to ur faith?
> 
> And remember i will keep posting this question till i receive an answer , so don't deflect


answer it again...

and your question does not make sense?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> It makes perfect sense , just use ur brain for once , so answer in yes or No
> Are sunnis muslim according to ur faith?


I think you need to use your brain, but again I$I$ does not have a functioning one.. 

your question does not apply to me...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Why , are u not Human?


No, because I'm human I can't judge between Shia and Sunni...


Isn't both Sunnis and Shias Muslims?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> And u wanted me to lecture u on IS being Muslim or not when u don't know ABC of Islam.


well tell us, are they Muslims?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Absolutely.
> Anything else.


yeah, maybe an explanation?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Absolutely but to someone who knows a little bit about Islam .
> U on the other hand are devoid of that so go have some basic knowledge , then i can enlighten u more.



Many Muslim leaders and scholars declared I$I$ are not Muslims....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Mussana, @Syrian Lion is a Christian. He doesn't know anything about Islam (or Syria for that matter,) so don't even try.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Must be Assad and khamenai u are talking about. Or is it Sistani
> For ur information none of them is a Muslim


since @Dr.Thrax thanked your post, I wonder if he supports I$I$ and also calls them Muslims?
@Dr.Thrax are I$I$ Muslims?

oh it wasn't Alasad who said that, it was Alzhar and etc... 



Dr.Thrax said:


> @Mussana, @Syrian Lion is a Christian. He doesn't know anything about Islam (or Syria for that matter,) so don't even try.


lol I know nothing about Syria? you don't even know what flag is that on your avatar, you don't even know it was given by the French..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> since @Dr.Thrax thanked your post, I wonder if he supports I$I$ and also calls them Muslims?
> @Dr.Thrax are I$I$ Muslims?
> 
> oh it wasn't Alasad who said that, it was Alzhar and etc...
> 
> 
> lol I know nothing about Syria? you don't even know what flag is that on your avatar, you don't even know it was given by the French..


ISIS are Muslims. I can't make takfir on them, just as Shia or ISIS do to us. They are Muslim who commit sins on a daily basis.
It's not a French flag, it's a Syrian flag. Learn something.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are Muslims. I can't make takfir on them, just as Shia or ISIS do to us. They are Muslim who commit sins on a daily basis.
> It's not a French flag, it's a Syrian flag. Learn something.


 @al-Hasani , you are Muslim?, so yes or no question, are I$I$ Muslims?

and Dr.Thrax you make takfir on Shia and etc...

and that flag was given by France...


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> @al-Hasani , you are Muslim?, so yes or no question, are I$I$ Muslims?
> 
> and Dr.Thrax you make takfir on Shia and etc...
> 
> and that flag was given by France...



Their actions have very little to do with Islam. They are criminals. Their actions speak for themselves. This is the opinion of most Muslims regardless of sect. I don't know a single respected Muslim cleric that support them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Really , Al Azhar and when was that.
> I have proof to the contrary , but i will let u take the first try.


Al-Azhar graduates reject ISIS 'caliphate' - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

and then I find this ...

Al-Azhar refuses to consider the Islamic State an apostate - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

wow, this is shocking indeed...


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Their actions have very little to do with Islam. They are criminals. Their actions speak for themselves. This is the opinion of most Muslims regardless of sect. I don't know a single respected Muslim cleric that support them.


look at previous posts... you have Mussan supporting them, and then you have Dr.Thrax saying they are Muslims..

now I'm confused, so I'm asking you, are I$I$ Muslims?


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mussana said:


> Next time don't comment before checking the facts first (thoroughly i mean).
> 
> See how u jumped the gun and made a FOOL of urself.


so you said you support I$I$... 
how about Alqaeda?
24 reasons ISIS are wrong: Muslim scholars blast Islamic State — RT News



Mussana said:


> Assadists are a confused lot so nothing new.


al-Hasani, a Muslim, said they have little to do with Islam, however you are saying something else?
lol and I'm not Alasadist, I'm Syrian!


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> look at previous posts... you have Mussan supporting them, and then you have Dr.Thrax saying they are Muslims..
> 
> now I'm confused, so I'm asking you, are I$I$ Muslims?



The word "Muslim" means one who submits to the will of Allah (swt). Anyone who has publicly pronounced the declaration of faith (Shahadah) is in theory a Muslim. Alongside following the Noble Qur'an, and the Sunnah of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the basic Islamic tenants.

One cannot judge Islam by looking at individuals who have a Muslim name alone. You are judged by your actions in Islam. Not what you preach. Muslims are ordinary people like other humans; among them are the good and the bad. They are not infallible creatures and therefore make mistakes. 

Judging by the actions of Daesh they do not behave as Muslims. Whether they truly believe in Islam or not is something that you have to ask Daesh members.

Why ask this question? Look what the islamic community thinks about them, leading clerics, the vast majority of Muslims etc. and you will have your answer.

Allah (swt) will be their judge like he will be yours and my judge and that of everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> The word "Muslim" means one who submits to the will of Allah (swt). Anyone who has publicly pronounced the declaration of faith (Shahadah) is in theory a Muslim. Alongside following the Noble Qur'an, and the Sunnah of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and the basic Islamic tenants.
> 
> One cannot judge Islam by looking at individuals who have a Muslim name alone. You are judged by your actions in Islam. Not what you preach. Muslims are ordinary people like other humans; among them are the good and the bad. They are not infallible creatures and therefore make mistakes.
> 
> Judging by the actions of Daesh they do not behave as Muslims. Whether they truly believe in Islam or not is something that you have to ask Daesh members.
> 
> Why ask this question? Look what the islamic community thinks about them, leading clerics, the vast majority of Muslims etc. and you will have your answer.
> 
> Allah (swt) will be their judge like he will be yours and my judge and that of everyone else.


thanks for the explanation, and I knew most of the stuff, but the answers I'm getting from Mussana and Thrax made me ask others , and I even opened a thread now just to see more opinion and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Mussana said:


> Next time don't comment before checking the facts first (thoroughly i mean).
> 
> See how u jumped the gun and made a FOOL of urself.
> 
> 
> 
> Assadists are a confused lot so nothing new.


at least we know you are not confused to support IS as being real muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mussana said:


> With the grace of Allah all muslim majority world will be under the command of one Muslim ruler defended by one muslim army.



Maybe you will succeed if you keep blowing up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey'*

*Around 300 armed Syrian Kurdish fighters provided a security corridor for Turkish troops that staged an incursion to evacuate a Turkish-held tomb in northern Syria, witnesses in the region say.

Fighters from People’s Protection Units (YPG) reportedly created a five-kilometer long corridor while Turkish units entered the Rojava canton of Kobane through the Mürşitpınar border gate en route to the Tomb of Süleyman Şah.

A Democratic Union Party (PYD) official said late Feb. 21 that the Turkish army sought the cooperation of their armed forces before the operation started as the group controls the region in northern Syria.

Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu said the government communicated with groups inside Syria, including the Free Syrian Army, in order to avoid civilian casualties during the operation but did not cite the PYD which controls the area from which the Turkish army crossed over the border to evacuate troops protecting the tomb.

“All parties were fully aware that any intervention or blockage of this operation would have received the harshest response,” Davutoğlu said.
February/23/2015

YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey' - MIDEAST
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alshawi1234 said:


> Bashar is actually a great leader, just like Saddam Hussien.



Saddam was too good for foreigners, he fed Palestinians and Jordanians with gifts to the extent where they worship him. Same can be seen in some Syrians and others. Had he been alive he would have conscripted Iraq's people again to 'free' Syria. You can see the double standard and lack of knowledge in @Antaréss crying at Bashar for killing people but worshipping Saddam despite him killing 10* as many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yes of course. We all forgot how the policemen were being attacked and killed simply for being policemen in the beginning. Although the vast majority of the police were Sunni. All to start the "Syrian spring"
> 
> A few protesters were killed before orders came not to confront them and Bashar called for dialog. That's when the "peaceful" protesters with foreign influence started attacking police stations and killing policemen in the cities.
> 
> 
> The free Syrian revolution


You're lying, you're a liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Saddam was too good for foreigners, he fed Palestinians and Jordanians with gifts to the extent where they worship him. Same can be seen in some Syrians and others. Had he been alive he would have conscripted Iraq's people again to 'free' Syria. You can see the double standard and lack of knowledge in @Antaréss crying at Bashar for killing people but worshipping Saddam despite him killing 10* as many.


Agree with you there..If Saddam was alive, he would have managed to keep the Iraqi people as one and no ISIS would have taken residency in Iraq or Syria. And he was loved by Arabs in their great majority.


----------



## 1000

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You're lying, you're a liar.



What if the opposition manages to win and they'll be allied to Erdogan/Qatar to spread the MB towards Jordan as well, after all the majority of the opposition are closer to Turkish gov than Jordan. Look at Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569928259040911360
lots of reports of IS transfering their troops from west of syria towards hasakah and shingal. as main supply route to mosul has been cut off in the same time as YPG&Peshmerga are taking over more and more villages around jazah isolating access to mosul even further. 

*Peshmerga Forces kill 8 people in al- Hasakah, and IS whips a man100 lashes*
February 23, 2015 Comments Off 89 Views


*Al- Hasakah Province:* Villages in the southeast of the city of al- Qameshli have witnessed displacement of citizens due to the violent clashes between YPG and IS, where YPG could seize *20 villages and farmlands in the countryside of Tal Hamis. *The clashes between the two sides resulted in the death of 9 IS militants at least. In addition to, activists accused YPG to storm a village in the countryside of al- Qameshli and arresting 2 men on charge of being “relatives of a local emir of IS”. They also accused YPG to kill a man by shooting him around the village of al- Tayeh.


At least 8 people, including 5 children, died due to fall of shells launched by the peshmerga forces, which exist on the Iraqi side, on areas in the border village of Solaymah. This village has been seized by YPG after IS withdrawal from the village. 


Violent clashes took place between YPG, backed by al- Sanadid Army that belongs to the governor of al- Jazira District, and IS in the countryside of Jaz’ah located near the Syrian- Iraqi border with information about an advance for YPG.


The warplanes carried out some strikes on the countryside of al- Jaz’ah leading to kill 2 people at least while others were wounded.


US led coalition warplanes attack Kbaybi area in the south of al- Hasakah with no information about casualties.


*IS launches violent attack on the vicinity of Tal Tamer Town*
February 23, 2015 Comments Off 136 Views


*Al- Hasakah Province:* Violent clashes have taken place since morning between YPG and IS due to an attack launched by IS on YPG positions in the village of Ighaibish and other villages around the town of Tal Tamer, amid advancement for the IS militants and taking control over wide areas in the village of Ighaibish, initial information about withdrawal of YPG and casualties on both sides.


The town of Tal Tamer are witnessing fall of shells launched by IS with no information about casualties so far.


YPG fighters took control over 2 villages in the countryside of the border City of Jaz’ah after violent clashes with IS.


should be noted that these are christian villagers around Tal Tamer under protection of MFS, Sutoro and YPG that has been lost to IS.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Today's Battles:

- IS regained ground in Ayn al Arab countryside.
- IS captured Assyrian villages in the west of Hasakah.
- YPG/Peshmerga+MFS captured Arab villages to the south and east of Jazaa, Hasakah countryside.
- SAA+Hezbollah+Iranian mercenaries brought new weapons to Aleppo and started a new offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569961945434103808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569959586322620416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569963239691456512
May Allah protect Syrians against Assad crime family and his foreign collaborators.

Assad thugs lauched Scud missiles against Ratyan and Hardatin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569969625762410497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569849937917128705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569851016847314944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Jabhat al #Nusra SA-3 Sagger vs. three #Assad regime ZSU-23-4 in#Mallah, #Aleppo.





Here is the video in which they destroy the right one with another SA-3 missile.





#Syria #Daraa Rebels destroyed tank at Danaji village with TOW.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569854527362478081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569853513599197184
Important part is that they captured a tank, not Iranian sardins. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569920535729205249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569972216374231040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569970422558662657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569984390157234176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569978254716641281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569983392667688961






Southern side of Khabur river has fallen to IS' hand.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Pakistani and Indian delegation visited Syria 

Syrian, Pakistani talks to enhance parliamentary relations | Syrian Arab News Agency

Premier al-Halaqi and Minister al-Moallem meet Indian External Affairs Ministry Joint Secretary | Syrian Arab News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dessert_eagle

@Al-Kurdi 


*''YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey''' *

This is a silly lie to say the least 
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

dessert_eagle said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> 
> *''YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey''' *
> 
> This is a silly lie to say the least



the silly one is clearly you. you would not say this if you had any idea on what is going on. 


*First turkish newspaper report:*

*YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey'*

Source: http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ypg-provides-safe...

*And then:*

*Turkey denies cooperation with PYD, calls it a terrorist organization*

*Source: http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-denies-coo...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Weather improved and Assad air force back to its glory:


----------



## Falcon29

Doesn't seem like backward Arab retards will stop until they completely wipe each other out. Arabs have gone full retard. I don't even begin to contemplate solution as there is none. I'm just trying to figure out what lead to this retardness. 

@al-Hasani 

Arab civilization will get destroyed by flaming retards. Sad to say. Arabs think so small, we don't think big. Always violence is solution for internal problems. But even then,we are primitive in military capabilities. 

I don't get this anymore. Why is God not giving truth victory? Whatever that truth is, why isn't it getting victory? How much more needs to happen for something to get better? I'm losing patience....


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Islamic State in Syria abducts at least 90 Christians: monitor| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dessert_eagle

@Al-Kurdi 

Sources like Hurriyet or Zamam cannot be taken serious anymore as those factions are in a contest with m.r arduhan


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> the silly one is clearly you. you would not say this if you had any idea on what is going on.
> 
> 
> *First turkish newspaper report:*
> 
> *YPG 'provides safe corridor for Turkey'*
> 
> Source: http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ypg-provides-safe...
> 
> *And then:*
> 
> *Turkey denies cooperation with PYD, calls it a terrorist organization*
> 
> *Source: http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-denies-coo...*



PM....refused those claims.
Davutoğlu: Şah Fırat operasyonunda kimseden izin almadık almayız da - Gündem - T24








Syria has been informed but we didn't seek for their approval. Coalition has been informed. We sent word to both YPG and ISIS....saying "If one bullet comes in our way, you will face grim consequences."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> PM....refused those claims.
> Davutoğlu: Şah Fırat operasyonunda kimseden izin almadık almayız da - Gündem - T24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria has been informed but we didn't seek for their approval. Coalition has been informed. We sent word to both YPG and ISIS....saying "If one bullet comes in our way, you will face grim consequences."





turkish media describes it like some heroic dangerous mission while the real danger was taking selfies.


----------



## Serpentine

Rebels are leaving dozens of corpses in failed counter attacks on Bashkuy and also fights around Malah, many pics have came out.

Also, *unconfirmed* reports that leader of Jaish al Muhajirin wal Ansar bites the dust in battles around Malah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


>





Weren't you saying "Turks trying to destroy Kobane, giving support to ISIS" ???Why did you let us in your Canton then ? 

You are funny guy. 



Al-Kurdi said:


> turkish media describes it like some heroic dangerous mission while the real danger was taking selfies.


Turkish media, describes it as an operation nothing less nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Weren't you saying "Turks trying to destroy Kobane, giving support to ISIS" ???Why did you let us in your Canton then ?
> 
> You are funny guy.



it's funny isn't it? On one side kerdogan and turks were shouting "biji ISIS", "down with PKK terrolar" etc and when suddently YPG have taken back if not more than former lost all areas, turkey asks PYD for permission to evacuate their tomb to more secure grounds. that's the reality.

it just mean that turkey is forced to recognize PYD and it does not please the turkish people and so the gov tries to wipe their tears saying with don't deal with PYD terrorists blablabla.


----------



## haman10

The proud Syrian Air Force is bombing the living daylights out of ISIS and other terrorists around malah .

After the bad weather which nearly crippled the Air force , the fighters are now back in the skies .

#Godspeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> it's funny isn't it? On one side kerdogan and turks were shouting "biji ISIS", "down with PKK terrolar" etc and when suddently YPG have taken back if not more than former lost all areas, turkey asks PYD for permission to evacuate their tomb to more secure grounds. that's the reality



Nobody asks you for permission. We penetrated YPG controlled areas like a virgin @ss. And you made that story to save face. 

Should have tried to stop our forces that joined the operation as listed below (quoting @Neptune )

1- 39 M-60A3 TTS tanks with some 50-60 Cobra IFV, ACV-300 APCs with anti-tank missiles are used.
2- E-7T AEW&C, Heron UAVs were used actively.
3- The mission was carried out jointly by both ÖKK operators and Land Forces Infantry units.
4- F-16s were on standby in the air with air-to-air and air-to-ground munitions.
5- AH-1Ws were armed and designated as QRF, which means they were ready for takeoff within 5 minutes.
6- In case something had gone wrong, they had the entire Towed and Rocket artillery along the border on their hand. Simply, you could blow up everything within that area. Be it ISIS, PKK, PYD, Assad, FSA, Peshmerga or whatever.
7- Various small task forces from the Special Forces Command were placed at the border as support teams.

If only you had tried to stop this task force...we would have fun a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dessert_eagle

@Al-Kurdi

With all due respect sir the Turks crossed the syrian border with 600 commando's, 40 tanks, 60 amored vehicles, uav's in the sky tracking the area also with air support from attack helicpoters and F16's

Thats a big force

How on earth ragtag ypg going to stop such force

This supposed request for 'approval' is pure fantasy by pkk media, I suspect the Turks just warned them better to not come their way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Nobody asks you for permission. We penetrated YPG controlled areas like a virgin @ss. And you made that story to save face.
> 
> Should have tried to stop our forces that joined the operation as listed below (quoting @Neptune
> 
> 1- 39 M-60A3 TTS tanks with some 50-60 Cobra IFV, ACV-300 APCs with anti-tank missiles are used.
> 2- E-7T AEW&C, Heron UAVs were used actively.
> 3- The mission was carried out jointly by both ÖKK operators and Land Forces Infantry units.
> 4- F-16s were on standby in the air with air-to-air and air-to-ground munitions.
> 5- AH-1Ws were armed and designated as QRF, which means they were ready for takeoff within 5 minutes.
> 6- In case something had gone wrong, they had the entire Towed and Rocket artillery along the border on their hand. Simply, you could blow up everything within that area. Be it ISIS, PKK, PYD, Assad, FSA, Peshmerga or whatever.
> 7- Various small task forces from the Special Forces Command were placed at the border as support teams.
> 
> If only you had tried to stop this task force...we would have fun a bit.



cute list you have their, ain't like a walk in the park. must have been a dangerous mission with all pekeke terrorlar watching and guiding you to the tomb, I also heard one of your heroic bozkurt infantry soldiers got shot by an ISIS sniper or was it something else? do you know if it was a regular camera or one of those Go-Pro's?


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> cute list you have their, ain't like a walk in the park. must have been a dangerous mission with all pekeke terrorlar watching and guiding you to the tomb, I also heard one of your heroic bozkurt infantry soldiers got shot by an ISIS sniper or was it something else? do you know if it was a regular camera or one of those Go-Pro's?


Whatever pleases you man.  Continue to live in your fantasy.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

dessert_eagle said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> With all due respect sir the Turks crossed the syrian border with 600 commando's, 40 tanks, 60 amored vehicles, uav's in the sky tracking the area also with air support from attack helicpoters and F16's
> 
> Thats a big force
> 
> How on earth ragtag ypg going to stop such force
> 
> This supposed request for 'approval' is pure fantasy by pkk media, I suspect the Turks just warned them better to not come their way



YPG don't have the capabilities to fight such a force even though taking selfies seems more dangerous nor is it in their interest as YPG is fighting IS not turkey. vids and pics shows it was all well conducted between all sides and locations were picked in accordance to all factions. 

besides, turkey are pissed off, their syrian policy have been worth nothing but a total failure so far and they have not gained any of their "wishes". they were happy and jizzing when Kobane was about to fall but that didn't happen, they had hoped for green zone along the border(kurdish areas) that they could safe guard themselves and keep pekeke terrolar away, that didn't workout either. so now all they got is showing of their toys and "don't mess with us" blablabla oh and the removal of their holy tomb in jarabulus



Sinan said:


> Whatever pleases you man.  Continue to live in your fantasy.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


>


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> View attachment 196126

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Rebels are leaving dozens of corpses in failed counter attacks on Bashkuy and also fights around Malah, many pics have came out.
> 
> Also, *unconfirmed* reports that leader of Jaish al Muhajirin wal Ansar bites the dust in battles around Malah.


While loyalists invent stories to raise their morale after failed human wave attack, rebels regained Duwair al Zaytun:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

#YPG forces captured a Shilka SPAAG from #IS between Tall Hamis and al-Hawl.






#YPG forces have reportedly cut the road between Tall Hamis and al-Hawl effectively besieging #IS fighters in Tall Hamis

tens of #IS bodies scattered throughout the countryside The terrorists fleeing in front of our fighters leaving behind everything


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570314609070084096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The Eastern Lions Army fight ISIS in the Homs Desert.




First Coastal Divison fire a TOW at a regime position near tower 45, and destroy a Shilka:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

it should be noted that from the pics, it's obvious that many rats were killed by US airstrikes. seems like US is helping Kurdish forces in every front they can ag IS. sadly geopolitics won't allow them to help FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

so now Turkey actually is so influential that it can even order the pyd, pkk's branch, around? amazing.
I bet Turkey sent a 'we're going to the tomb, don't cross our path' message instead. Entering Syria with such a big convoy (~100 vehicles) accompanied by aerial support and then ask to be protected by a mere '300 pyd footmen' sounds like a propaganda attempt by the pyd (we're used to it though).
If you do have pics of those 300 men accompanying the convoy, then please share them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Syrian Lion said:


> you showed your true colors, you love Saddam because he supported the MB terrorists in Syria... you didn't mention that...


I love Saddam because he knew what kind of regime Iran has, and did not surrender to their imperial project, *now that the cat has gone...the mice are playing around** .*
And when did I try to '_hide my true color colors_' ?, I have been saying I am anti-Assad since the first time I talked to you, I don't care for MB and I just want you to understand that *we are not Assad-phobes*, everyone tried to think twice or more about that...*but whenever we try to do that, he never ceases to surprise us with another massacre against innocent civilians* *.*
You can stop blabbering about Saddam, cause I am not saying Saddam is perfect or completely innocent...*but to compared to the likes of the Giraffe, the Ape or the post-Saddam Iraqi regime...is too hilarious .*


1000 said:


> Are we your resources, should we die to please you ? Cause that's what Saddam used his people for, kept starting wars and militarized the entire country making it no different than North Korea. Of course you like watching others do it but why don't we draft you instead.


No I am not saying you should help us, I just meant to say : *If you cannot help us, do NOT help them against us .*
And no I don't need your tears, I am just wondering how Iraqi Shiites felt when ISIS killed more than 1500 Iraqi Air Force cadets (*Massacre of Camp Speicher)*, yes that video was very disturbing, but the least to say is that they had something to do with security forces, to be compared to the non-military affiliated innocents killed by Al-Assad and supported by Iraqi Shiite militias...that seemed to be like *karma* . 


1000 said:


> People used to go to Iraq to get jobs and education not during Saddam's rule, that was already during the reign of Ahmed Hassan al Bakr which is regarded as a good leader in general by people of Iraq.


No body came to Iraq during 1979-2003 ?
Thanks for correcting, but I guess Al-Bakr was Sunni too, maybe it is why his Iraqi Army isn't like that of Al-Maliki and etc .


1000 said:


> You want someone that acts full retard for your cause whilst you watch and enjoy, how about no.


I didn't want you to be retard, *you already went too retard when you sent your terrorists to Syria, to a war that has nothing to do with you*, I wanted you to open your mouth and say something about the crimes that are being committed by the terrorists, in our land, but I no longer care, since Iraqi Sunnis themselves aren't living in any better place than ours, actually, sometimes I think it is worse than ours since *there is only ISIS and sectarian Shiite militias, that's like being between Scylla and Charybdis*, if you keep ISIS it is a problem, and if you hand it to sectarian Shiite militias it is a bigger problem .


1000 said:


> congratulations you're more civilized than ISIS.


Thanks .


1000 said:


> In Iraq ISIS and the Arab world have been spreading a lot of propaganda around, many in Iraq rejected the existence of 'daesh' and called them tribal revolutionaries instead, also known as 'The Iraqi revolution' of which you will find many pages on on the internet such as : .. in reality there's no revolutionary force, it's all ISIS.


I remember, *but the army as well as the people knew it was ISIS, or tell me why did the soldiers disguise as civilians when they fled ?*


1000 said:


> With Sunnis falling for that propaganda and calling the local IA soldiers Maliki army what do you expect, if a city acts against the local security force and brings in ISIS than you can't do much.


Calling it Al-Maliki army isn't something new, the army members used to capture innocents and threaten to make false reports of taking part in terrorism unless the victim or any of their relatives pays them the exact amount of money that they ask, I've been in Mosul since 2013 .
I wonder what would have happened if there were true rebels in Mosul...will the army members take their clothes off and run away to Arbeel ? *or massacre them just like how they massacred the demonstrators in (Al-Haweeja, Kirkuk) in 2013 ?*
The latter seems to be more logical since the army's plan was to withdraw to the eastern side of the city and shell the western side to stop ISIS, they can't face ISIS if they aren't brave enough as they only depend on artillery and etc which causes more destruction .


1000 said:


> Now that army which you insult is going to save your *** again like in 1973, they will eventually be given the task to establish a militarized zone on the Syrian border and have the Iraqi locals of Al Qaim ( Anbar ) export the fight into Syria Al Bukamal to start the Eastern offensive towards Al Raqqa.


*If you wish to include any (***) do not tag | reply to me*, I don't remember when I insulted them ?, I called them cowards because they fled and let the second largest Iraqi city in the hands of ISIS, and a soldier who flees is a coward .
As for that army helping us, I wish that doesn't happen, this will give *S*ome *A*nimals *A*rmy and its allies and foreign terrorists the chance to unite against the rebels, besides, *if the following is how they will save us, they better NOT save us* *:*

*Sectarian Pro-Khomeini Militias Destroyed At-Tajneed District (Jalawla', Diyala)*




Do they call that '_liberation_' ?, is this how they want to help their Sunni '_brothers'_ ?, it is ridiculous how both sectarian militias and Peshmerga blame and accuse each other of doing that while they are both criminals, *and unfortunately there isn't any rebels here to put the blame on*, now I think everyone understands who destroyed the Syrian cities...*by comparing this scene to any of Syrian cities...it is obvious why Bomberman brought the pro-Khomeini militias* *:*






*Can you spot the difference, if any ?*


1000 said:


> I really think Syrians whoever rules Syria gave us a lot more problems than we ever gave you, during Hafiz who supported IRI, Bashar who was exporting terrorists in Iraq and the new FSA that used to share it's weapons with ISI ( Islamic state Iraq ) some years back. Therefor quit your complaining whilst cheering for Saddam, Saddam massacred 10 times more people than Bashar did. I recommend you do your homework being partially from Iraq, you don't know any more than the average person out there.


Tell that to Iranians, they believe the Ape and its Giraffe are '_angels_' in disguise .
My homework ?, if I have to act like an Iraqi citizen the first thing I will do is to take these photos of Khomeini and flags of Iran, which they had put in An-Najaf, and get rid of them, then I will tell Iraqi Shiites : *Have some respect for yourselves and country* .


1000 said:


> look at this, another case of someone who knows nothing but Saddam.


Annoyed already ?, leave aside Saddam *but your current regime is nothing but a bunch of thieves, how many positives did they offer their people ? nothing, they can't even protect them* .


Serpentine said:


> Wow, I highly doubt that you are even Syrian with the amount of '_nonsense_' you just wrote.


What's up ?, I thought you are a moderator, *moderators always urge members to leave aside personal inquiries, and to look at each other eye-to-eye* *regardless of race, ethnicity, religion, gender or etc* .

Anyway I don't want you to change your mind, stay as you are...
*Just to tell you, I can prove my self Syrian in no time but that is not my goal here, and I don't need that insha'Allah .

Nonsense: *Cannot make a comment .
@Syrian Lion :- Tell him he is not Syrian .


Serpentine said:


> You don't even know who the hell is fighting in Aleppo now, _'so you can't believe that Chechen and Uzbek_' terrorists are dominant rebel force in northern Aleppo


I know it is not Shahram Solati fighting in Northern Aleppo, so *do not twist my words* *I said that image of yours has a logo of Jama'at At-Tawheed Wal-Jihad*, *NOT of Jaysh Al-Muhajireen Wal-Ansar*. This is the logo of Jaysh Al-Muhajireen Wal-Ansar :




And I have never said there aren't Chechen fighters in Syria, in another speech you made, you said something like '_they will give hell to Chechen terrorists in Northern Aleppo_', that is why I posted a photo of an 80-year-old '_Chechen_' (Syrian) woman killed by the barrel bombs, those two were different subjects so do not have them mixed .


Serpentine said:


> I think I better not to waste time on any random person who claims to be Syrian.


*Syrian Lion* is Syrian because he doesn't know about Hafiz massacring us in 1982, because he cannot prove everything I said '_wrong_', because he flatters the Iranian regime while I don't, because he promotes the *UNPEACEFUL* Bahraini terrorists in my name .
Anyway, I too don't wish to waste my time on you since the stereotypical image of _'Syrians'_ as in your delusions is like :




Or else, everyone will be a 60-year-old Saudi man, a '_takfiri_' | '_wahhabi_' with a 20-km-long beard, and I am not the only one who had experienced that .


Serpentine said:


> If only every avenge in the world was like Iran's, helping the victim to vaporize some rats called ISIS, that's so kind.


*If only all Sunnis world-wide see what the Iranian-backed terrorists are doing in Diyala, **they will understand who is actually destroying Syria* :

*Pro-Khomeini Sectarianists Burn A Sunni District In Diyala*




Sorry for the purely vulgar speech, the morally backward speaker says they are destroying '_ISIS homes_', and the mosque of Abu Haneefa (mosque of '_nawasib_' as he says in the video), *he also insults the caliphate Umar Ibn Al-Khattab (ra) and Abu Haneefa using VERY FILTHY words* .
I am not the only Arab here so if you don't trust my translation, you can ask any pro-mullah member .

*Yet if such lowlife dies, you will be calling him 'a martyr'*, as far as I know martyrdom has its rules and morally backward sectarianists aren't included .
Just like I said, it looks like even ISIS is better than your militias, at least they say yes we did this and we did that, while your militias do it and blame it on anyone else, *can anyone tell me why the media doesn't show that ? but they hurry up to cover what ISIS does ? and you still believe the media is distorting the image of your militias using the so-called propaganda ?, how ? by ignoring their violations and concentrating only on Sunni militias ?*



Syrian Lion said:


> if the so called protest remained '_peaceful like in Bahrain_' I guarantee you Alasad would have have been gone in a year


The reason why I told you, you are not Syrian is that you just keep saying '_we Syrians_' and Syrians do not need to repeat that as well as *I found you calling others non-Syrians to justify the stance you have chosen for yourself, at the same time you just keep flattering the Iranian regime using nonsensical statements which you keep repeating like a spamming-bot, just like a girl walking with another guy to make her friend feel jealous*...if you love the Iranian regime that much, tell us why as we aren't Iranophobes, if you give us enough reasons why we should support the Iranian regime, or prove it not imperial, we won't be having a problem supporting it .
As for now, you did it again and compared our peaceful protests to the *UNPEACEFUL* Bahrainis, by saying '_if the so called protest peaceful like in Bahrain_', must watch this 4-minute-video :

*#Rewind: The UNPEACEFUL Bahraini Shiite Terrorism (2012)*




As you can see, they were trying to kill policemen, they were burning their vehicles.
For sure there was a cop that they ran over his body using a car, another that they cut his finger,..etc, but the graphic content isn't allowed .

*The Bahraini government should have killed their children, should have used barrel bombs to turn them into pieces, should have imported some foreigners to suppress them, should have called them terrorists, should have called them puppets and clients of another country, should have destroyed their cities...*
*But guess why they didn't ?, because the Bahraini government is not a part of the* '_Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' *filth .*



Alshawi1234 said:


> All the groups of the PMF have legal and moral backing and a duty


If you speak Arabic, you could see how much '_morals_' they have as it showed in that video...his tongue needs to be cut .



Alshawi1234 said:


> IS, Nusrah, FSA were all made for one reason, break the Iran, Syria, Hezbollah alliance and remove any threat towards Israel as well as fight against the "threat" of Shias.


We heard enough, and ended up finding mullahs very much worse than Israel itself, *they ruined Syria and killed hundred of thousands only in 4 years, Hasan used to play with our emotions with his enthusiastic speeches, we heard enough until 2013 when he showed us his true face, he was but a trumpet*...Hasan Zummeria :

*Hasan Zummeira: The Trumpet of Resistance*




This is the true face of his speeches .


Syrian Lion said:


> the sent terrorists to destroy the country..


I showed you who destroyed the country .


Syrian Lion said:


> you can't, I already provided you with multiple videos, articles and etc F$A terrorists themselves admit it...


Bashar believes if he brings anyone with a beard, we will believe he is an FSA fighter or a '_terrorist_', I guess it's time for us to bring actors with tires on their heads too .



Alshawi1234 said:


> That's when the "peaceful" protesters with foreign influence started attacking police stations and killing policemen in the cities.


Bahraini Shiites did that, yet no one killed their children so why did they do that ?


Syrian Lion said:


> how about Israel bombing Syria and never bombing AQ next to it, literally next to it in Golan...


How about the coalition bombs An-Nusra in Idlib ? how about bombing ISIS everywhere in Syria and Iraq ? do you think they are throwing flowers on ISIS everyday ?
Oh the funniest thing is that when Israel hits him, he gets his revenge on us .
Like saying : '_They bombed Damascus, that's why we should bomb Homs_ .'
Congrats to the so-called '_resistance_' on having such a clown .

In Yemen, the Houthi terrorists motto is :




_"Allahu Akbar, death to America, death to Israel, curse be upon the Jews__, victory to Islam"._

For sure, *America is so afraid of Houthis that it would rather help them by bombing Al-Qa'ida in Yemen .*
*Who do they think they're laughing at ?*



Syrian Lion said:


> do you support I$I$? are I$I$ muslims?


If FSA and its allies are all gone, and that tyrant still killing more civilians yes I will support ISIS, the answer to sectarianism is sectarianism but remember, Sunnis aren't the biggest losers if ISIS dominates, *that's why we prefer FSA* .



Syrian Lion said:


> Many Muslim leaders and scholars declared I$I$ are not Muslims....


Yes, they are Muslims. There is a Qur'an that decides which one is a Muslim, and which one is not. They pray, they fast, they never pronounce filthy words like you have seen in that video of the so-called '_Islamic Resistance_' while burning Sunni homes, they even take Zakat and give it to poor citizens, they urge people to pray together, and etc...*the problem is that they fight other Muslims and they always seek for very ridiculous reasons to kill*, as for if you say they behead or burn humans, *the Giraffe has burnt very much more victims by barrels and rockets, which take off not only their heads but also their legs and arms, should we tell ISIS to drop the car bombs from the sky to make them as '*_peaceful_*' as the barrels ?*

Does the '_Wilayat Al-Faqeeh' _regime take Zakat from its citizens to give it to the poor ones ?, does it tell them to leave their shops at prayer times and go to pray ?, or does it only hangs people in public ?, what makes the Iranian regime Islamic ?



1000 said:


> You can see the double standard and lack of knowledge in @Antaréss crying at Bashar for killing people but worshipping Saddam despite him killing 10* as many.


If you have something to teach me go on as I was not born as a prof .
I do not worship Saddam, maybe you worship Sistani , who doesn't exist lol .
I only said Saddam's boot is an honor to your current regime, if you believe there might be anyone that envies you on having such a regime, then tell me why ?
I say the Giraffe has killed at least 100,000 innocents, I have never heard of Saddam killing 1,000,000 (x10) innocents so tell me when did that happen ?, you can make my day by telling me it was in his war against Iran, hope you don't because at least he was fighting another country, NOT his own people like Bashar .

Anyway let's say that I've changed my mind, the only reason that makes me like Saddam is that Iraq was not a failed country in his reign, now it is...and also because he didn't let the Iranian regime pollute Iraq with the so-called '_Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' (aka Iranian occupation)...what about you ? why do you support the Giraffe ?, didn't you admit that he helped terrorists get into Iraq ?...double standards, revise your choice between Syria and Bahrain, also double standards .
-----------------------
@ebray :- I have written a reply to that thread, but it keeps telling me that my post contains links...I am pretty sure it doesn't though  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> No I am not saying you should help us, I just meant to say : *If you cannot help us, do NOT help them against us .*
> And no I don't need your tears, I am just wondering how Iraqi Shiites felt when ISIS killed more than 1500 Iraqi Air Force cadets (*Massacre of Camp Speicher)*, yes that video was very disturbing, but the least to say is that they had something to do with security forces, to be compared to the non-military affiliated innocents killed by Al-Assad and supported by Iraqi Shiite militias...that seemed to be like *karma* .


Their car bombs kill regular civillians daily, they just kidnapped 90 Assyrians. There were no active Shia militias in Iraq pre June 2014, those Iraqis fighting in Syria were mainly from the 2 million Iraqis living in Syria. You can't prove to anyone here that those militias were supported by Iraqi gov pre June 2014. Doesn't seem like Karma, they kill anyone they get their hands on.



> No body came to Iraq during 1979-2003 ?
> Thanks for correcting, but I guess Al-Bakr was Sunni too, maybe it is why his Iraqi Army isn't like that of Al-Maliki and etc .


Ahmed Hassan al Bakr was part of the ba'ath party, most members of the ba'ath paty in Iraq were *Shiites*. There is no 'his' army, leaders come and go but the army remains.



> I remember, *but the army as well as the people knew it was ISIS, or tell me why did the soldiers disguise as civilians when they fled ?*


The people didn't know it was ISIS, people are uneducated and barely know anything. Almost all Arabs on this forum thought that it was baathists and Izzat al douri that took over Mosul, same mindset many Iraqi Sunnis had until... they realized who they allowed into their cities.

As for soldiers leaving their post, they were mostly local soldiers to start with, everyone is insulting Shias whilst most were kurds and Sunnis. those Kurds in the army never intended to fight under the IA either way and the Sunnis as I said welcomed their friend Douri which turned out to be ISIL, now they can't wait to retake it.

If you don't trust me, read about the IA divisions in the North being full of fifth columnists written by a US navy officers who has been analyzing the post 2003 military development in Iraq since 2003.
Montrose Toast - Blog

1 example quoted:

Kurds serving in the IA tend to be concentrated in 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Divisions – all in disputed zones.The IA needs to shift forces in the north that they cannot trust verses the KRG to southern locations, while shifting forces the GoI can trust against the KRG to replace them. That takes time.

As for cities or towns where the locals are firmly against ISIS they have no ability to even enter it, look at Amirli. ISIS besieged the town, locals both women and children defended it until the army broke the siege. Locals of Mosul including the local soldiers decided to welcome animals in their city, how can you defend a city when the locals wanted them in ? Now they want them out with help of the Shia.



> Calling it Al-Maliki army isn't something new, the army members used to capture innocents and threaten to make false reports of taking part in terrorism unless the victim or any of their relatives pays them the exact amount of money that they ask, I've been in Mosul since 2013 .
> I wonder what would have happened if there were true rebels in Mosul...will the army members take their clothes off and run away to Arbeel ? *or massacre them just like how they massacred the demonstrators in (Al-Haweeja, Kirkuk) in 2013 ?*
> The latter seems to be more logical since the army's plan was to withdraw to the eastern side of the city and shell the western side to stop ISIS, they can't face ISIS if they aren't brave enough as they only depend on artillery and etc which causes more destruction .


The 'massacre' in Hawija was not even a massacre, the army killed ISIS members. Can you tell me why Hawija is such a big ISIS HQ at the moment as we speak ? Yes that's right, it always was infected with ISIS sleeper cells just like Mosul.

The IA ( when Maliki was still in rule ) was ignoring pro ISIS protests in Anbar province for over a year, all to appease everyone whining about sectarianism.

This was in 2013, Anbar protests. People waving ISIS flags and the army did nothing about it to please people like you, how do you feel about that ? It's called ISIS infiltrating protests, they did the same in Hawija therefor the army killed the terrorists.




Masked Sunni protesters wave Islamist flags while others chant slogans at an anti-government rally in Fallujah on April 26, 2013.
(AP Photo)

source : Humanitarian crisis grips ISIS-held Anbar territory: medical sources - ASHARQ AL-AWSATASHARQ AL-AWSAT




> *If you wish to include any (***) do not tag | reply to me*, I don't remember when I insulted them ?, I called them cowards because they fled and let the second largest Iraqi city in the hands of ISIS, and a soldier who flees is a coward .
> As for that army helping us, I wish that doesn't happen, this will give *S*ome *A*nimals *A*rmy and its allies and foreign terrorists the chance to unite against the rebels, besides, *if the following is how they will save us, they better NOT save us* *:*


The army has been full of corrupt officers, fifth columnists and ISIS infiltrators for a long time, this is a main reason why independent forces were formed. Apparently a troika form of 3 independent forces ( army, police, SF) was not sufficient in Iraq. I already explained what and why.



> *Sectarian Pro-Khomeini Militias Destroyed At-Tajneed District (Jalawla', Diyala)*
> 
> Do they call that '_liberation_' ?, is this how they want to help their Sunni '_brothers'_ ?, it is ridiculous how both sectarian militias and Peshmerga blame and accuse each other of doing that while they are both criminals, and unfortunately there isn't any rebels here to put the blame on, now I think everyone understands who destroyed the Syrian cities...by comparing this scene to any of Syrian cities...it is obvious why Bomberman brought the pro-Khomeini militias



ISIS members plant IED's and boobytraps in every house they find before they abandone the city. You can read about this in Tikrit as well. If streets are infested with that they have no choice but to burn, is that trashy house worth more than people ? If so that's no problem for me, you can lead the way, we'll use you to clear mines.

Senior tribal leaders in Anbar are calling on Sistani to have volunteers of the PMF ( Shia militias ) head to Anbar to help them, they arrived.. they helped liberate Al Baghdadi as well as al Dhuliyia and the local Sunnis were happy.




> Tell that to Iranians, they believe the Ape and its Giraffe are '_angels_' in disguise .
> My homework ?, if I have to act like an Iraqi citizen the first thing I will do is to take these photos of Khomeini and flags of Iran, which they had put in An-Najaf, and get rid of them, then I will tell Iraqi Shiites : *Have some respect for yourselves and country* .


Locals in Najaf already sprayed on the Khamenei poster, turns out they just placed it to welcome the Iranian foreign minister visiting Najaf. They will remove it after as the locals don't even want it, now why are you worried about a poster when there is war going on.



> Annoyed already ?, leave aside Saddam *but your current regime is nothing but a bunch of thieves, how many positives did they offer their people ? nothing, they can't even protect them* .


I don't remember being positive about the regime.




> If you have something to teach me go on as I was not born as a prof .
> I do not worship Saddam, Maybe you worship Sistani , who doesn't exist lol .
> I only said Saddam's boot is an honor to your current regime, if you believe there might be anyone that envies you on having such a regime, then tell me why ?
> I say the Giraffe has killed at least 100,000 innocents, I have never heard of Saddam killing 1,000,000 (x10) innocents so tell me when did that happen ?, you can make my day by telling me it was in his war against Iran, hope you don't because at least he was fighting another country, NOT his own people like Bashar .


Did you forget about the mass graves in Iraq, the 1991 southern uprising. That uprising was similar to the story in Syria. Than there's General Al Majid as well, he likes to play with gas. You're talking about 100.000 civillians, in the period between 1991-2003 500.000 children died due to lack of medicine during sanctions and still Saddam refused to step down.

Here's a confirmation








> Anyway let's say that I've changed my mind, the only reason that makes me like Saddam is that Iraq was not a failed country in his reign, now it is...and also because he didn't let the Iranian regime pollute Iraq with the so-called '_Wilayat Al-Faqeeh_' (aka Iranian occupation)...what about you ? why do you support the Giraffe ?, didn't you admit that he helped terrorists get into Iraq ?...double standards, revise your choice between Iraq and Syria, also double standards .



Ye he turned it into a failed country. So you like him for taking office when it was still functioning well and ruined it. Then you blame the new rulers for taking office of a destroyed country that was destroyed by Saddam's actions. Doesn't make sense don't you think.

Where did I support your Giraffe, I just said you should reach a deal with the SAA as fighting them won't help with ISIS around. You don't like my opinion ? it's better for your own country than fighting for no reason.

@Antaréss 

If you look at recent history you would notice that during 2013 already both Hawija and Fallujah were full of IS sleeper cells, protests with IS flags were ongoing, clashes etc. Today both Fallujah and Hawija are IS strongholds.

Connect the dots and you'll know why the soldiers killed the terrorist in Hawija back in 2013. People can keep spreading propaganda of the army killing random civillians but it will be proven wrong, as always as it's the truth.


----------



## Falcon29

@Antaréss 

Nice detail in your responses, they seem professional and done with effort. The analogies made me chuckle. 



1000 said:


> Their car bombs kill regular civillians daily, they just kidnapped 90 Assyrians.une 2014.
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locals in Najaf already sprayed on the Khamenei poster, turns out they just placed it to welcome the Iranian foreign minister visiting Najaf. They will remove it after as the locals don't even want it, now why are you worried about a poster when there is war going on.
> 
> 
> I don't remember being positive about the regime.
> 
> 
> fused to step down.
> 
> Here's a confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



90 'Assyrians' or 90 militants? There are no 'Assyrians' aka Chaldeans in Syria. I've seen no evidence to suggest those captured during war were 'kidnapped civilians'.

Your responses are weak, most are just labeling all your opponents ISIS. Trying to justify killing protrstors for holding up flag. She is right, anyone who isn't like you is wahabi. If I was sectarian like you guys I'd be mowing you down on this forum. But I'm not lowlife like some psychopath Shia sectarians.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> 90 'Assyrians' or 90 militants? There are no 'Assyrians' aka Chaldeans in Syria. I've seen no evidence to suggest those captured during war were 'kidnapped civilians'.


What about those in Libya.
They will kill civillians anytime don't doubt it.



> Your responses are weak, most are just labeling all your opponents ISIS. Trying to justify killing protrstors for holding up flag. She is right, anyone who isn't like you is wahabi. If I was sectarian like you guys I'd be mowing you down on this forum.



Hawija and Fallujah were infiltrated by IS years ago, the same in Mosul except they didn't protest there. Why is Fallujah a firm IS stronghold whilst nearby Ramadi isn't ? Why is Hawija a firm IS stronhold as well, do the math. Can you show me wrong instead of writing 3 sentences as usual ? I'm not sectarian either it's you that is.



> But I'm not lowlife like some psychopath Shia sectarians.


@haman10 hear this guy he wants to behead Shias again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

The case in Iraq didn't make sense. There aren't Assyrians in Syria around IS. Reports said in Iraq they did so after battle with Kurds. Which could mean they're combatants. If civilians then they should be released immediately(From moral Islamic pov, unlike people who drop bombs on civilian families). 

I don't pay attention to your arguments. They're too bland and sectarian. It's better I don't pay attention so I don't give you taste of your medicine.


----------



## 1000

@Falcon29 

There are in Hasakah. IS beheaded civilians on the beach in Libya maybe you should have taught them moral islamic values

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> There are in Hasakah. IS beheaded civilians on the beach in Libya maybe you should have taught them moral islamic values



I should teach both them and Shia. But I'd start with shia first. 

Goodnight. 

Anyways dear, I had hoped we could get along. But Shia have very different visions than us and they don't like us. The situation is desperate and its better for Shia to stay out of it. We don't want sectarian clash.

Who knows...maybe we will get along one day....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

We'll get along when Iran decides to invade Saudi Arabia(for Makkah and Medina) and Sunnis eradicate Iran. We'll get along with their graves .

Just to clarify: I hate the Saudi regime, but when Iran invades Saudi Arabia, it will be in a civil war, and the black flags of Khorasan would have risen from Afghanistan and Pakistan, so it wouldn't be the current Saudi regime in power.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> We'll get along when Iran decides to invade Saudi Arabia(for Makkah and Medina) and Sunnis eradicate Iran. We'll get along with their graves .
> 
> Just to clarify: I hate the Saudi regime, but when Iran invades Saudi Arabia, it will be in a civil war, and the black flags of Khorasan would have risen from Afghanistan and Pakistan, so it wouldn't be the current Saudi regime in power.



I highly doubt Iran would invade Saudi Arabia. I'm sure followers of their ideology have contemplated that idea. They think it will deal a blow to the 'wahabis'. But it's actually something dumb and counterproductive.

The hadith about Khorosan is weak by the way.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I highly doubt Iran would invade Saudi Arabia. I'm sure followers of their ideology have contemplated that idea. They think it will deal a blow to the 'wahabis'. But it's actually something dumb and counterproductive.
> 
> The hadith about Khorosan is weak by the way.


Eh, not sure. Can you tell me which scholars verified it's weak? I know Yasir Qadhi said something about it in a video, but it was one of the Khorasan hadiths, not all of them (there are multiple.) If Iranians are stupid enough to invade Syria they'll definitely be stupid enough to invade Saudi Arabia. Especially since they basically control Lebanon, Syria, and Iraq atm.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Eh, not sure. Can you tell me which scholars verified it's weak? I know Yasir Qadhi said something about it in a video, but it was one of the Khorasan hadiths, not all of them (there are multiple.) If Iranians are stupid enough to invade Syria they'll definitely be stupid enough to invade Saudi Arabia. Especially since they basically control Lebanon, Syria, and Iraq atm.



Some Sunni sources say hadith is weak and related to past caliphate. Although if it's true, it would come after some wars between Arabs and 'Romans'. I research this topic a lot and not many strong hadiths on Mahdi but there are hadiths about wars to take place before his emergence. One hadith mentioned ruler in Egypt fleeing to Rome and then invasion of Shaam through Alexandria. That would be beginning of 'great wars' before Mahdi emergence. 

I've also looked at Shia version of Mahdi on their forums. They think what's happening in Yemen is part of it. I've read in detail their beliefs on his emergence and signs. They didn't make sense to me and appeared man made. I view them as misguided. We shouldn't hate them even if they hate us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I kind of want that hadith to be wrong, it would be nice if we liberate Palestine ourselves (since Palestinians, Jordanians, Syrians and Lebanese are all the same people.) And hopefully actual Khilafa will be established after liberation of Syria, since that would be the gateway (obviously after Jordan, Lebanon, and Egypt are all absorbed into it.) to liberation of Palestine.

Just a reminder on the brutality of the Assad regime: The brutal shelling of Baba Amr, in February 2012, 3 years ago. When rebels capturing ammo for AK-47s was a big deal, and capturing heavy weapons was unheard of.


----------



## DizuJ

*



*
*Human Rights Watch*
*
"The barrel bomb is so inaccurate that the Syrian military doesn’t dare use it near the front lines for fear of hitting its own troops. Rather, it is dropped well into territory held by rebel groups, where it has little if any military significance. The Syrian military drops it knowing it will destroy apartment buildings, hospitals, schools, and other institutions of civilian life.

It has made life so miserable for many civilians that some who do not flee the country are choosing to move their families near the front line, preferring to brave snipers and artillery rather than the horror of the barrel bombs.*

*Instead of advancing any legitimate military purpose, barrel bombs punish entire communities for their presumed political sympathies. Needless to say, targeting civilians is a serious violation of international humanitarian law – a war crime. Using barrel bombs this way is never permissible."*

Syria: New Spate of Barrel Bomb Attacks | Human Rights Watch
Russia Must Pressure Assad to Stop Barrel Bombing | Human Rights Watch








Syrian revolution flag in Qubbah, SW of Kobanê, after FSA rebels and allies captured the village from Daesh









the Free Syrian Army factions who fought un-islamic state in Kobane. Combined they make up between 300-500 fighters,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I should teach both them and Shia. But I'd start with shia first.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> Anyways dear, I had hoped we could get along. But Shia have very different visions than us and they don't like us. The situation is desperate and its better for Shia to stay out of it. We don't want sectarian clash.
> 
> Who knows...maybe we will get along one day....



I don't want to get along with animals. 1 more shipment of Iranian arms and you'll be jumping for them again so save me your emotional story.

Meshal shows respect to the Grand Ayatollah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@1000 You know who won't show respect to the Grand Ayatollah? The millions of Sunni civilians in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen, and Iran right now along with the Prophets (pbuta) and Sahaba (ra).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Jabhat al Nus-Rat has officially declared war on Hazm movement, meanwhile Sham Front is asking its blood brothers in Al-Qaeda and also Hazm to stop fighting and be friends again, just like brotherly relations between Sham front and Al-Qaeda in Syria.






-------------------------------------------------------------

At least 20 terrorists killed in their failed attack on towns of Fu'ua and Kafarya in Reef Idlib and one of their tanks destroyed.

Terrorist groups participating in the attack: Nus-Rat front, Ashrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> @1000 You know who won't show respect to the Grand Ayatollah? The millions of Sunni civilians in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen, and Iran right now along with the Prophets (pbuta) and Sahaba (ra).



That's good, freedom of opinion & speech.

In Najaf locals sprayed on the poster of Khomeini showing their disapproval under the eyes of the army, no one killed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*Abu Umar Al-Mukhtar* was martyred today in Daraa, after he had sent so many *foreign terrorists to Hell*,
May the God show him mercy and grant him Heaven .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------




Regime TV confirmed the death of *Rustum Ghazala*, military and intelligence officer of Al-Assad .
--------------------------------------------


1000 said:


> In Najaf locals sprayed on the poster of Khomeini showing their disapproval under the eyes of the army, no one killed them.


Do you have anything that proves they did it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Great hunting indeed.

Abu Omar al-Mukhtar, Commander of Nus-Rat front in Southern Syria was sent to hell in Kafr Nasij.

@ResurgentIran @Syrian Lion @haman10



Antaréss said:


> Regime TV confirmed the death of *Rustum Ghazala*, military and intelligence officer of Al-Assad .



Syrian state tv has not reported such news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Abu Omar al-Mukhtar


Bye bye omar jan 

What a great hunting . make 'em all jihadis bite the dust .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> Do you have anything that proves they did it ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569797943156457473






People are not tall enough to reach any higher, but that is evidence as you asked for. No one killed those that did it, proper freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Glory Brigades - Swords of Sham Brigades - Hitting a tank on the Sultanah front in the Western Damascus Countryside.




The First Army - Hitting and destroying a Shilka vehicle with a Konkurs missile in defense of Himrit and Sultanah.





Maps of situation in Aleppo:









French lawmakers in a (recent) meeting with Assad. All of them have a history of Islamophobia. Tells you something about Assad's allies:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Newest pic of General Maher Al-Assad (brother of Bashar al Assad), Commander of 4th brigade of Republican Guards. So all the rumors that he was killed in a 2012 attack in Damascus hit a wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Newest pic of General Maher Al-Assad, Commander of 4th brigade of Republican Guards. So all the rumors that he was killed in a 2012 attack in Damascus hit a wall.



Handsome fella . Godspeed .

@Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @The SiLent crY @kollang @Daneshmand @Horus @WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @haviZsultan @RescueRanger @Abu Zolfiqar

The CIVIL war in syria :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

500 fighters from Pakistan? I highly doubt that. Unless they're Afghan refugees who headed for Syria via Pakistan.....and if there are Pakistani fighters who went to fight a war that is not theirs - i hope they die fighting in Syria and dont come back here!!! Not wanted.

the EU is going to have a serious problem with some of the battle hardened jihadis - but perhaps that's what the west wants. gives them permission for even more intervention and meddling around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @The SiLent crY @kollang @Daneshmand @Horus @WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @haviZsultan @RescueRanger @Abu Zolfiqar
> 
> The CIVIL war in syria :


There are 0 fighters from Iran but 600 from Turkey ?!, I thought they were killing Iranians in Daraa, but now it says they are Turks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Antaréss said:


> There are 0 fighters from Iran but 600 from Turkey ?!, I thought they were killing Iranians in Daraa, but now it says they are Turks .


Its the fighters fighting on terrorist's side .

Iran has lost about 15-20 fighters and advisors in both Syria and Iraq (they joined the govt. forces in both countries - hence they are not mentioned in this figure ) .

And the Info about turkey is incorrect . Turkey has more than 1000 terrorists inside Syria and some in iraq .

So yeah dear , I donno if you are really syrian or not , but if you are , you are supporting foreigners who are destroying your nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Handsome fella . Godspeed .
> 
> @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @The SiLent crY @kollang @Daneshmand @Horus @WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @haviZsultan @RescueRanger @Abu Zolfiqar
> 
> The CIVIL war in syria :



Very dangerous infographic. It shows the depth of the problem. That the American policy of trying a regime change through zombie proxies has caused great misery, tragedy and has led to this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> And the Info about turkey is incorrect . Turkey has more than 1000 terrorists inside Syria and some in iraq .


Yeah just ask Haman he knows everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

haman10 said:


> So yeah dear , I donno if you are really syrian or not ,


I am .


haman10 said:


> you are supporting foreigners who are destroying your nation .


I am not supporting foreigners destroy my nation, I am pro-FSA, anti-SAA and anti-ISIS .

As for the word 'destruction', everyone does it be it SAA, FSA, ISIS or whatever .

And I don't know if you are Iranian, but what are you doing in Syria ?, aren't you a foreigner that came to destroy my nation ?

*With Iranians, I've got two major problems :*
1. They support Al-Assad, but can't prove him innocent .
2. They say they are helping other countries, but I believe they are aiming at imperialism .

Whenever these are proven wrong, I may get over the massive killings caused by Al-Assad .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Yeah just ask Haman he knows everything...


More than 1,000 Turks fighting for the Islamic Caliphate - SERKAN DEMİRTAŞ

Hurriyetdaily :

The number of Turkish citizens fighting under the umbrella of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) is slightly more than 1,000, according to Turkish officials, who admit that they are unable to learn the exact number. The estimated number of armed ISIL fighters is around 12,000 to 15,000, which shows that Turks make up just less than 10 percent of the jihadist group. 

Turkey admits over 1,000 extremists join ISIL

The number of Turkish extremists fighting under the umbrella of the ISIL Takfiri terrorist group is slightly more than 1,000, according to Turkish officials, who admit that they are unable to learn the exact number. - See more at: Turkey admits over 1,000 extremists join ISIL


==========

its your own officials not me  

Peace



Antaréss said:


> And I don't know if you are Iranian, but what are you doing in Syria ?, aren't you a foreigner that came to destroy my nation ?


I am iranian , but i've never been in syria in my whole life .

Soon inshallah , i'll make a visit 

and after thousands of pages of discussion , you are not going to change your thoughts . maybe we'll discuss your problems with iranians later

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> More than 1,000 Turks fighting for the Islamic Caliphate - SERKAN DEMİRTAŞ
> 
> Hurriyetdaily :
> 
> The number of Turkish citizens fighting under the umbrella of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) is slightly more than 1,000, according to Turkish officials, who admit that they are unable to learn the exact number. The estimated number of armed ISIL fighters is around 12,000 to 15,000, which shows that Turks make up just less than 10 percent of the jihadist group.
> 
> Turkey admits over 1,000 extremists join ISIL
> 
> The number of Turkish extremists fighting under the umbrella of the ISIL Takfiri terrorist group is slightly more than 1,000, according to Turkish officials, who admit that they are unable to learn the exact number. - See more at: Turkey admits over 1,000 extremists join ISIL
> 
> 
> ==========
> 
> its your own officials not me
> 
> Peace
> 
> 
> I am iranian , but i've never been in syria in my whole life .
> 
> Soon inshallah , i'll make a visit
> 
> and after thousands of pages of discussion , you are not going to change your thoughts . maybe we'll discuss your problems with iranians later


I dont see a official statement there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Haylan village bulldozed by Assad forces:











Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

So, why all those terrorists fighting in Syria and how they could got in by what country borders.
It's all about destroying Syria but why they want to destroy it? what Syria or the Syrian did to the world I like to find answers to all these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I heard that Shite forces are getting the whopping in Sourthern Syria, some say it's worse than the one they got in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Malik Alashter said:


> So, why all those terrorists fighting in Syria and how they could got in by what country borders.
> It's all about destroying Syria but why they want to destroy it? what Syria or the Syrian did to the world I like to find answers to all these.


It's simple if you are independent country and not a "yes" government to the west and Israel, the west will send everyone and work with everyone to remove you, thus you see this large number of foreign terrorists coming to Syria, and when you have countries that open up their borders and now training and arming terrorists the conflict will only last longer, so those who say they are for peace are nothing but liars.. Sending weapons and terrorists to Syria will not achieve peace at all... The west wants to install their own puppets in Syria, remember Syria is the last strong hold against the west...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Hezbollah & Rebel Sources: Raed Saleh Kameel, top military leader of Hezbolat in Aleppo was sent to rot in hell





Subhi Fa'ur, a terrorist leader in Iraqi Liwaa AbulFadl al-Abbas was killed in Damascus






Graphic photos: Many Hezbollat killed by FSA Rebels in the ongoing battles in Southern Syria.


France, Britain dismiss calls to renew relations with Syria's Assad| Reuters

(Reuters) - France and Britain dismissed on Friday any suggestion of restoring relations with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, saying this would likely end all hope of a political transition and push moderates into the arms of radical Islamist groups.

In a column published in Arabic daily Al-Hayat and France's Le Monde, the French and British foreign ministers hit back at those who sought a rapprochement with Assad by saying he was using the fear of Islamic State, which has seized wide areas of northern and eastern Syria, to win back international support.

"Some seem sensitive to this argument," Laurent Fabius and Philip Hammond wrote. "In reality, Bashar represents injustice, chaos and terror. We, France and Britain, say no to all three."

"After 220,000 deaths and millions displaced, it is illusory to imagine that a majority of Syrians would accept to be ruled by the one who torments them," Fabius and Hammond wrote.

"To end their hopes of a better future in a Syria without Assad would be to radicalize even more Syrians, push moderates toward extremism and consolidate a jihadist bastion inSyria."

Turkey, US to begin training Syria rebels Sunday | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*A Foreign Terrorist Was Captured In Daraa*




*Summary :*
_*Man:*_ In the name of God, the Most Merciful, the Most Graceful, this is *Ash-Shaam's United Front*..after we had finished our battle in Ash-Shaykh Miskeen and the liberation of the 82 Brigade, we rushed to the barricade which is located between Izra and Ash-Sheikh Miskeen, we had put a successful plan and after we had infiltrated the barrier, we found that there were *foreign mercenaries* like the *IRGC*, *Iraqi mercenaries*, and the *Lebanese Hizbullah*, we have killed many of them and arrested *Imad*, this member proves to the regime, the world and all Muslims that there are *NOT* only *IRGC officers in Syria, but there are also ordinary fighters*, this is their weapon, there are other proofs that we are going to show later, which proves that there are *foreign fighters* fighting along with the regime in Syria .

*About the foreign terrorist :*
*Name :* *Imad Jaafari*
*Age :* *20*
*From :* *Qum, Iran*

He came to Syria along with *900 other terrorists from the same country*, for '_jihad_', and to *protect Imam Hussein (ra) from Sunnis*, and the '_ayatullah_' *Shirazi* is the one who gathered them before they were sent to Syria .
---------------------------
Oh God, now that As-Sayyida Zainab (ra) is safe...they decided to protect Imam Hussein (ra)  .
This is ridiculous, I want them to be arrested but when they fall for it, they seem to be peaceful...






And then Al-Assad comes and says in his language: "_Day don't youth barrel bombth..._" which means "they don't use barrel bombs..." .


haman10 said:


> I am iranian , but i've never been in syria in my whole life .


Why are you using that flag then ? , it proves that Al-Assad loyalists are 'foreigners',  .


haman10 said:


> Soon inshallah , i'll make a visit


Yeah I know, you will claim that you came to defend As-Sayyida Zainab (ra) in Damascus, or Imam Hussein (ra) in Karbala', but they'll catch you while defending Leila Forouhar somewhere in Turkey.


haman10 said:


> and after thousands of pages of discussion , you are not going to change your thoughts . maybe we'll discuss your problems with iranians later


That's not my problem, Iranians cannot refute anything I say, thus it rains vulgarism .


Syrian Lion said:


> Oh like you beloved f$a terrorists are pure angels? They are terrorists they are same as i$i$ and AQ they even fought together and to this day f$a terrorists still work with nu$ra rats...


Oh yeah, westerners are trembling...for seeing our president wildly killing his own people, what did he do about west and Israel ?, losing Golan ?

I do not support any real organization, I support FSA because I want Al-Assad gone, with him I don't believe we can get along together, just look...whenever he faces a protest (like his father), *he recklessly destroys entire cities..kills thousands and wants people not to oppose him* .

I didn't say FSA fighters are angels, but it seems *I was %300 right when I said you aren't reading my posts*, go read my posts and you will get *ALL YOUR ANSWERS* .
-----------------------
@Syrian Lion :- I support FSA and its allies, your SAA is not any better than these, at least these did not kill more than 100k Syrians, so what ? you love SAA ? keep it up no problem...but I will refute your jokes whenever I feel like I am doing so .
If we are talking about going back to 2010, no problem at least I didn't see them kill many in front of my eyes, I wish if this happens and we get back to 2010...I would suggest staying at home...but these are just words...

By the way, Syria is for Syrians...not for those who bring foreign Shiite fighters to kill their brothers. And yes, you reminded..I'd like to say :
If you wish to keep repeating senseless statements like '_you support AQ_', '_you support terrorism_'...you may ask the coders to help you by automating these statements to be posted by a bot, whenever I write something, it will save your time because no one hates terrorism more than me...but using double standards to identify terrorism...is something I cannot get along with .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

What i heard from a syrian, assad is guarded by iranian force. No arab in a 5km zone. So the post before mine is validering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> *Abu Umar Al-Mukhtar* was martyred today in Daraa, after he had sent so many *foreign terrorists to Hell*,
> May the God show him mercy and grant him Heaven .
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------


This shows your lies, you do support nu$ra rats terrorists so don't say you don't you are AQ supporter and people like will have no future in Syria, f$a terrorists the western puppets only backed by the West and their puppets and some traitors caused all this bloodshed and war... We were living in peace compare Syria 2010 to now, stability and peace made Syria strong now with this chaos Syria is unstable...



Antaréss said:


> *A*
> I do not support any real organization, I support FSA because I want Al-Assad gone, with him I don't believe we can get along together, just look...whenever he faces a protest (like his father), *he recklessly destroys entire cities..kills thousands and wants people not to oppose him* .
> 
> I didn't say FSA fighters are angels, but it seems *I was %300 right when I said you aren't reading my posts*, go read my posts and you will get *ALL YOUR ANSWERS* .


You support terrorism you support f$a and AQ just like f$a master said f$a work with terrorists... F$a are terrorism... 

F$a = AQ = i$i$

And I don't read you bs propagonda all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

LOL
Shia Iranians complaining about Foreign fighters in Syria.
Meanwhile, Assad has 21,000 foreign fighters fighting for him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Some news says US started training groups in Turkey-


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Shia Iranians complaining about Foreign fighters in Syria.
> Meanwhile, Assad has 21,000 foreign fighters fighting for him...


No he has 21 billion and 71.8... You figures are fake and lies, a blogger gave you that number...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

good work Sweden for throwing a FSA moderate in jail http://www.newsweek.com/free-syrian-army-rebel-jailed-sweden-war-crimes-309621

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> No he has 21 billion and 71.8... You figures are fake and lies, a blogger gave you that number...


A group of murderers feed you your fake numbers. So I wouldn't talk if I were you.
And Sweden imprisoned him for torturing a Syrian Army member, not because he was FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

another FSA moderate then just like the heart-eater. Disillusioned with the revolution couldnt fight for money no more so he fled syria as he had blood on his hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> another FSA moderate then just like the heart-eater. Disillusioned with the revolution couldnt fight for money no more so he fled syria as he had blood on his hands.


The guy who took a bite (not ate the whole thing) out of the heart ate it because he found a gang-rape on the soldier's phone. He didn't do anything to anyone else, so clearly, he's not a cannibal.
Probably went to Sweden to shelter his family, just like most Syrians do.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> The guy who took a bite (not ate the whole thing) out of the heart ate it because he found a gang-rape on the soldier's phone. He didn't do anything to anyone else, so clearly, he's not a cannibal.
> Probably went to Sweden to shelter his family, just like most Syrians do.


yes add more excuses to his crime, how do you know he found such thing a phone, why don't you use your excuse, his family members died so he did that...



Dr.Thrax said:


> A group of murderers feed you your fake numbers. So I wouldn't talk if I were you.
> And Sweden imprisoned him for torturing a Syrian Army member, not because he was FSA.


you gave me a blog as a source for your claim, at least I'm not using blog, even pro- F$A terrorists media admits it and I already gave you such sources...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

And the Oscar for best supporting actor goes to… Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> The guy who took a bite (not ate the whole thing) out of the heart ate it because he found a gang-rape on the soldier's phone. He didn't do anything to anyone else, so clearly, he's not a cannibal.
> Probably went to Sweden to shelter his family, just like most Syrians do.



he's taking a place of a genuine syrian civilian caught in war. He should accept the consequences of his actions of a revolution that he took part in.



ebray said:


> And the Oscar for best supporting actor goes to… Hezbollah
> 
> View attachment 197560



promoting netanyahoo's awards now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ebray said:


> And the Oscar for best supporting actor goes to… Hezbollah
> 
> View attachment 197560


Yeah that was posted on the israeli foreign ministry's FB page .

says a lot about your buddies , i guess 

Little ISIS apologist



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I heard that Shite forces are getting the whopping in Sourthern Syria, some say it's worse than the one they got in the north.


RIP your avatar . if only he was here and saw his countrymen support the same people who burned him alive . 

So sad .

BTW , Shia forces are doing just fine  compare the situation to a year ago  it's your ISIS buddies who are getting whopping 

Bad news eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

haman10 said:


> Yeah that was posted on the israeli foreign ministry's FB page .
> 
> says a lot about your buddies , i guess
> 
> Little ISIS apologist


I can say that it is a truthful statement of fact, no matter who the original poster is. I certainly found the picture on a random twitter search, but I will take their word over yours any day of the week. At least they don't practice taqiyya like you who told Turkish members in this forum how you're happy that their country was acquiring a long-range missile technology from Ukraine while pretending to be their friend but then you got caught revealing your true colors on a different website showing the Turks how hateful and spiteful you are to your "MUSLIM NEIGHBORS"..  @Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monaspa

i heard terrorist managed to stop Hezbollah in Daraa 
What happened to mighty defenders of "Sunny civilian population" ?
*Hezbollah advances and take control on 3 towns and villages*

Hezbollah advances and take control on 3 towns and villages | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> Yeah that was posted on the israeli foreign ministry's FB page .
> 
> says a lot about your buddies , i guess
> 
> Little ISIS apologist
> 
> RIP your avatar . if only he was here and saw his countrymen support the same people who burned him alive .
> 
> So sad .
> 
> BTW , Shia forces are doing just fine  compare the situation to a year ago  it's your ISIS buddies who are getting whopping
> 
> Bad news eh ?



No, not the same people, FSA groups are supported by Jordan especially in Southern Syria, that means many of your beloved Shia brothers were sent straight to hell indirectly through Jordan. However, the ones who killed the pilot has been getting the severe whopping since his martyrdom. On one hand we lost just one single Jordanian and the response was earth-shaking. On the other hand Iran lost tens of her beloved officers in several occasions, like insects, nobody even knew about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Hezbollat Sources - Hezbollat was not able to take bodies of 21 from their fighters killed recently in Syria. 





Infamous moderate Assad regime thug "Abu Mayzr" forcefully marries a child bride in the Aleppo countryside. Just like ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ebray said:


> I can say that it is a truthful statement of fact, no matter who the original poster is. I certainly found the picture on a random twitter search, but I will take their word over yours any day of the week. At least they don't practice taqiyya like you who told Turkish members in this forum how you're happy that their country was acquiring a long-range missile technology from Ukraine while pretending to be their friend but then you got caught revealing your true colors on a different website showing the Turks how hateful and spiteful you are to your "MUSLIM NEIGHBORS"..  @Sinan
> 
> View attachment 197604


It's called Taqqiyah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

The true face of al-nusra terrorists has been revealed after it failed to conceal its true motives. Their new policy of fighting moderate factions under the pretext that they are mufsideen is similar to the general approach of daesh terrorists. At least 29 fighters from Harakat Hazm martyred in clashes against the extremists in Brigade 46.

Dozens dead as Qaeda militants in Syria seize rebel base | Daily Mail Online

A protest in al-Laj in Idlib Province against Jabhat al-Nusra:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> i heard terrorist managed to stop Hezbollah in Daraa
> What happened to mighty defenders of "Sunny civilian population" ?
> *Hezbollah advances and take control on 3 towns and villages*
> 
> Hezbollah advances and take control on 3 towns and villages | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights


Russia defeated your country in 5 days.

In Syria Russia and Iran backed army has *lost* half of the country. Now they managed to regain 3 small villages. So what? What does it change that you are so happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> The true face of al-nusra terrorists has been revealed after it failed to conceal its true motives. Their new policy of fighting moderate factions under the pretext that they are mufsideen is similar to the general approach of daesh terrorists. At least 29 fighters from Harakat Hazm martyred in clashes against the extremists in Brigade 46.
> 
> Dozens dead as Qaeda militants in Syria seize rebel base | Daily Mail Online
> 
> A protest in al-Laj in Idlib Province against Jabhat al-Nusra:



They executed their prisoners before this happened.


----------



## haman10

ebray said:


> I can say that it is a truthful statement of fact, no matter who the original poster is. I certainly found the picture on a random twitter search, but I will take their word over yours any day of the week. At least they don't practice taqiyya like you who told Turkish members in this forum how you're happy that their country was acquiring a long-range missile technology from Ukraine while pretending to be their friend but then you got caught revealing your true colors on a different website showing the Turks how hateful and spiteful you are to your "MUSLIM NEIGHBORS"..





BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, not the same people, FSA groups are supported by Jordan especially in Southern Syria, that means many of your beloved Shia brothers were sent straight to hell indirectly through Jordan. However, the ones who killed the pilot has been getting the severe whopping since his martyrdom. On one hand we lost just one single Jordanian and the response was earth-shaking. On the other hand Iran lost tens of her beloved officers in several occasions, like insects, nobody even knew about them.


lol , what a bunch of 10yr old kids .

either that , or your brain size is as big as a walnut .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Every day people spread news about victories of Assad regime or opposition fronts. Mashallah, Both sides victorious. No one loser.
In realities everyone are losers. First of all the biggest loser is miserable Syrian people. About 7 millions refugees and homeless. The cities which turned into ash and ruins. A counry went back about 50 years.
The criminals: Assad regime, Iran, KSA, Turkey and opposition leaders.

Syrian people who have been smashing under Dictator Assad family over 40 years decieved by West to revolt againist regime with pledges of freedom and democrasy. People were sure about West intervention againist Assad regime. Otherwise they would not revolt.

But all these just a part of the big game. The project of Greater Midlle East initiative which plans to devision of 22 countries.

Syria inevitable will divide into three countries. Sunni Arab, Alawi Arab and Kurds.
If West have wanted, opposition had allready toppled the regime. But West dont permit neither regime nor oppositon to be winner side. They try to prolong the civil war as much as necessaried.


----------



## DizuJ

*Video**: Assad's militant forcibly marries minor girl near Aleppo*


Translation by Yusra Ahmed

(Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian activists have circulated a shocking video on the social media showed the celebration of forced marriage between militant loyal to Bashar al-Assad and a teenage girl from Aleppo countryside.

The video showed a minor girl shocked from what was happening sitting near the militant Moeen Dayob (Dubbed: Abo Maizar), and her father standing next to her in a condition of unbelief.

Abo Maizar with his forced bride get out of building with other Shabiha celebrating the wedding singing a national dirge “O Syria My Love” to enter a room full of Shabiha apart from a woman in black, most likely to be the mother.

Rudely the Shabih stand to take pictures, with other members giving him the military salute and other dancing the traditional dance “Dabkah”

Another video showed the Shabih getting out of the house with his proposed "bride” and her father watching painfully.

Rudely a member said: “boss, can I trill” while he replied: “wish me luck”

A member of regime militia arrested by the “Sham Front” spoke about the robbery and rape they practiced under order of Abo Maizar. He added that Abo Maizar asked the girl’s father to marry her, and told him that he was Mirishdi and they only pay 400 Syrian pounds as a dowry, and gave the father a note of 500 Syrian pounds and demanded the rest of the money back.

The “Shabih” confirmed that Abo maizar did not marry the girl officially with a written contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> The true face of al-nusra terrorists has been revealed after it failed to conceal its true motives. Their new policy of fighting moderate factions under the pretext that they are mufsideen is similar to the general approach of daesh terrorists. At least 29 fighters from Harakat Hazm martyred in clashes against the extremists in Brigade 46.
> 
> Dozens dead as Qaeda militants in Syria seize rebel base | Daily Mail Online
> 
> A protest in al-Laj in Idlib Province against Jabhat al-Nusra:



I heard they vaporized at least 80 of each other, that's great news, because @Dr.Thrax said few days ago that Nus-Rats are friends of rebels and they are allies in this fight.

Although I agree with his statement that most rebels and Nusra are the same, but it seems a small group doesn't consider them as allies and now they are massacring each other. Hope the show goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> Russia defeated your country in 5 days.
> 
> In Syria Russia and Iran backed army has *lost* half of the country. Now they managed to regain 3 small villages. So what? What does it change that you are so happy?


first this topic isn't about my country. 
second,yes, undisciplined,semi-professional army lost half of country to moderate terrorists supported by almost every country in the region,anything surprising ? 
and I am not happy, I am concerned, very unhappy, it seems Hezbollah isn't going to stop, so soon (maybe the day after tomorrow ) mighty moderate defenders of civilians will arrive in Daraa and "their tanks will be their coffins"


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> The true face of al-nusra terrorists has been revealed after it failed to conceal its true motives. Their new policy of fighting moderate factions under the pretext that they are mufsideen is similar to the general approach of daesh terrorists. At least 29 fighters from Harakat Hazm martyred in clashes against the extremists in Brigade 46.
> 
> Dozens dead as Qaeda militants in Syria seize rebel base | Daily Mail Online
> 
> A protest in al-Laj in Idlib Province against Jabhat al-Nusra:



I told him before Nusra will explode on the remnants of the opposition. The 'FSA' used to share it's weaponry with ISIL extremists in the region of Deir al Zor back in 2011 and 2012, they paid for it but didn't learn the lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> *Video: Assad's militant forcibly marries minor girl near Aleppo*
> 
> 
> Translation by Yusra Ahmed
> 
> (Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian activists have circulated a shocking video on the social media showed the celebration of forced marriage between militant loyal to Bashar al-Assad and a teenage girl from Aleppo countryside.
> 
> The video showed a minor girl shocked from what was happening sitting near the militant Moeen Dayob (Dubbed: Abo Maizar), and her father standing next to her in a condition of unbelief.
> 
> Abo Maizar with his forced bride get out of building with other Shabiha celebrating the wedding singing a national dirge “O Syria My Love” to enter a room full of Shabiha apart from a woman in black, most likely to be the mother.
> 
> Rudely the Shabih stand to take pictures, with other members giving him the military salute and other dancing the traditional dance “Dabkah”
> 
> Another video showed the Shabih getting out of the house with his proposed "bride” and her father watching painfully.
> 
> Rudely a member said: “boss, can I trill” while he replied: “wish me luck”
> 
> A member of regime militia arrested by the “Sham Front” spoke about the robbery and rape they practiced under order of Abo Maizar. He added that Abo Maizar asked the girl’s father to marry her, and told him that he was Mirishdi and they only pay 400 Syrian pounds as a dowry, and gave the father a note of 500 Syrian pounds and demanded the rest of the money back.
> 
> The “Shabih” confirmed that Abo maizar did not marry the girl officially with a written contract.



These are the guys that imam mahdi is supposed to support according to Shia ideology. Obviously this is rape. Any Mujaihdeen that catch them need to behead them for punishment. These are enemies of Islam and all Muslims. This is what Iran and Hezbollah support even though they claim to be Islamist.



ebray said:


> *Video: Assad's militant forcibly marries minor girl near Aleppo*
> 
> 
> Translation by Yusra Ahmed
> 
> (Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian activists have circulated a shocking video on the social media showed the celebration of forced marriage between militant loyal to Bashar al-Assad and a teenage girl from Aleppo countryside.
> 
> The video showed a minor girl shocked from what was happening sitting near the militant Moeen Dayob (Dubbed: Abo Maizar), and her father standing next to her in a condition of unbelief.
> 
> Abo Maizar with his forced bride get out of building with other Shabiha celebrating the wedding singing a national dirge “O Syria My Love” to enter a room full of Shabiha apart from a woman in black, most likely to be the mother.
> 
> Rudely the Shabih stand to take pictures, with other members giving him the military salute and other dancing the traditional dance “Dabkah”
> 
> Another video showed the Shabih getting out of the house with his proposed "bride” and her father watching painfully.
> 
> Rudely a member said: “boss, can I trill” while he replied: “wish me luck”
> 
> A member of regime militia arrested by the “Sham Front” spoke about the robbery and rape they practiced under order of Abo Maizar. He added that Abo Maizar asked the girl’s father to marry her, and told him that he was Mirishdi and they only pay 400 Syrian pounds as a dowry, and gave the father a note of 500 Syrian pounds and demanded the rest of the money back.
> 
> The “Shabih” confirmed that Abo maizar did not marry the girl officially with a written contract.



@BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA 

أين المسلمين عن شرف الأمة?


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> These are the guys that imam mahdi is supposed to support according to Shia ideology. Obviously this is rape. Any Mujaihdeen that catch them need to behead them for punishment. These are enemies of Islam and all Muslims. This is what Iran and Hezbollah support even though they claim to be Islamist.



If I was allowed to show what YOU and people like you support, I'd probably get demoted and banned from this forum forever. 

You are the same guy that brings excuses for IS suicide bombers who blow themselves up among civilians and also the same Daesh that destroyed 3000 year old historical artifacts.

You are in your Pro-IS and Anti-Iran Mode these days, it's a matter of time before you change mood for the thousandth time on this forum. @1000 knows exactly what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> If I was allowed to show what YOU and people like you support, I'd probably get demoted and banned from this forum forever.
> 
> You are the same guy that brings excuses for IS suicide bombers who blow themselves up among civilians and also the same Daesh that destroyed 3000 year old historical artifacts.
> 
> You are in your Pro-IS and Anti-Iran Mode these days, it's a matter of time before you change mood for the thousandth time on this forum. @1000 knows exactly what I'm talking about.



You talk nonsense and empty rhetoric. These acts are very common amongst Shia and Shia support them and laugh it off. Whilst getting American support during whole process. Doesn't surprise me that Shia attack us when we're weak and show their true colors.

............

Don't be surprised that on MP net (Zionist/Crusader forum) Shia happen to be best friends with them there. 

........

Terrifying Beliefs of the Shi’ites

· Allaah often lies and does mistakes.
(usool-e-kaafi, page #328, yaqoob kulaini, vol1).

· The Munafiqeen (i.e. Sahaba) took very much out of Quran (took out the verses).
(Ihtijaj-e-tibri, page #382).

· When Imaam Mehdi comes he will bring with him the real and original Quran.
(Ahsan-ul-maqaal, page #336, safdar Husain najfi).

· The person who says that the present Quran is complete is a liar because the “complete Quran” was compiled by Hazrat Ali. (Fasl-ul-khitaab fee tahreef kitaab rab-ul- arbab, page #4, Noori Tibri).

· Abu Bakr is kafir and the one who loves Abu Bakr is also kafir.
(Faq-ul-yaqeen, page #690, Baqar majlisi).

· Abu Bakr was kafir and Zandeeq.
(Kashf-ul-asrar, page #69, khamini).


· There is no difference in Abu Bakr and mirza Ghulam Ahmed Qadiyani.
(Jagir fidk, page #690, Ghulam Husain najfi).

· Neither we believe the Allah nor the Prophet of the God whose khalifah is Abu Bakr.
(Anwar-ul-nomania, page #278).

· I don’t believe in that Allah who gives government to Usman and Ma’avia.
(Kashf-ul-asrar, page #107, Khamini).

· Umar was a real kafir and Zandeeq.
(Kashf-ul-asrar, Khaminee, page #119).

· When imam Mehdi comes he will make alive Hazrat Aa’ishah from death and whip her.
(Tafseer saafi, line 16, page #108).

· Abu Bakr and Umar were agents of Iblees.
(Hulyat-ul-mateen, mulla baqar majlisi).

· Hazrat Khalid bin Walid was not saif-ullah but saif-us-shaitaan.
(Manazir-o-baghdad, page #100).

· All the Prophets will become alive from dead and start the jihad under the leadership of Hazrat Ali.
(Tafseer ayyashee, page #181).

· Real Quran that is compiled by Hazrat Ali will come with imam Mehdi.
(Anwar-ul-nomania, page #360).

· All Prophets are beggar at the doorstep of Ali.
(khalqat-e-norania, page #201, Talib Husain karpalwi).

· All the prophets and Angels are the slaves of the 12 imams except Mohammad (saw).
(kaleed manaazra, page #35, barkat ali).

· 12 imams are the teachers of all Prophets except Mohammad (saw).
(Majmoa-e-majalis, page #29).

· When imam Mehdi comes he will hang Hazrat Abu Bakr and Umar at the holy grave of Hazrat Mohammad (saw).
(Majma-ul-ma’arif, page #49).

· If Gabriel and Mekael had loved Abu Bakr then they would have been in hell too.
(Ameer mukhtar, page #8, mirza basharat Husain).

................

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> If I was allowed to show what YOU and people like you support, I'd probably get demoted and banned from this forum forever.
> 
> You are the same guy that brings excuses for IS suicide bombers who blow themselves up among civilians and also the same Daesh that destroyed 3000 year old historical artifacts.
> 
> You are in your Pro-IS and Anti-Iran Mode these days, it's a matter of time before you change mood for the thousandth time on this forum. @1000 knows exactly what I'm talking about.



He's a little annoying animal, put some candy in his mouth to keep it shut ( that candy means an Iranian shipment of arms ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> He's a little annoying animal, put some candy in his mouth to keep it shut ( that candy means an Iranian shipment of arms ).



Nobody in Palestine wants anything from Iran or Shia kuffar. Stop deluding yourself. Go on MP.net to get more sympathy from your true allies(like you do already).

.........

*Nafi’, the son of ‘Utbah said,*

“The Prophet said, _‘you will invade the Arabian Peninsula and Allah will grant it (to you). Then (you will invade) Persia and Allah will grant it (to you). Then, you will invade Rome and Allah will grant it (to you). Then, you will invade The Dajjal and Allah will grant him (to you).’_”

..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*After the collapse of IS in Ayn al- Arab “Kobani” it also callapses and retreats from the town of Tal Hamis*
February 27, 2015 Comments Off


Reliable sources knew that YPG fighters could seize the town of Tal Hamis after sporadic clashes with IS on the southern eastern outskirts of the town, where IS militants retreated towards other areas in the province of al- Hasakah. in addition to, *YPG, backed by al- Sanadid Army and coalition’s airstrikes, has taken control over 103 villages and farmlands after violent clashes with IS militants. The clashes resulted in the death of 175 IS militants and dozens of fighters of YPG and al- Sanadid Army.*


In a related development, Tal Hamis area and the countryside of Jaz’ah in the south east of the city of al- Qameshli have witnessed displacement due to the clashes between YPG and al- Sanadid army against IS militants as well as due to the coalition’s intensive airstrikes on the area, where thousands of families moved to al- Hol and al- Shaddadi areas in south and southeast of the city of al- Hasakah and which are under control of IS, as well as towards Tal Abyad border city with Turkey in al- Raqqa province, where dozens of families could cross to Turkey while hundreds of families have stayed in the countryside of Tal Hamis and Jaz’ah. people of this region informed SOHR that YPG burned some houses owned by IS members or by local fighters who were fighting with IS. They also informed SOHR that YPG arrested 13 women then released them in the village of Salimah; the village in which 8 people, including 5 children, died due to shelling by Peshmerga forces on the village in February 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> first this topic isn't about my country.


Everything is relative. These poor peasants that u laugh about are fighting thousands times better than your country national army. You should cry instead posting silly smilies.



> second,yes, undisciplined,semi-professional army lost half of country to moderate terrorists supported by almost every country in the region,anything surprising ?


Syrian regime is one of the most brutal and militarized regimes in the world. They are trained by Russian officers for decades. They have thousand of tanks and hundreds of jets. What makes u think they have an "undisciplined" "semi professional" army?



> and I am not happy, I am concerned, very unhappy, it seems Hezbollah isn't going to stop, so soon (maybe the day after tomorrow ) mighty moderate defenders of civilians will arrive in Daraa and "their tanks will be their coffins"


Hezbollah is fighting in the area since early 2013. Nevertheless rebels captured big towns like Nawa, Sheilh Maskin, Harra and more. So what exactly makes u so happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Falcon29 

Your own true Muslim neighbors co-operate with Israel and are packed with American arms, you can thank yourself for that. You betray every state that helps you, attempted to takeover Jordan and used Lebanon as a launch pad to Israel throwing them into civil war. Why should anyone still help you when you betray them ? better off doing nothing and having neutral relations with Israel, less insults from Palestinians and less trouble.

Now quit crying, 1 month and you will bow for Iran again like some poor beggar, all you seek is arms you're not religious but a nationalist boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Rakan.SA 

The more we choose to stay weak and defeated the worse these atrocities/rapes occur against Ahl Al Sunnah. We need to stop insitigating fights amongst the Mujahideen and support them. I'm sick of this مسرحية bullshit between Shia and West/Israel.for past decade they've been pretending to be enemies. Same with this Israeli retarded here putting on a show when in reality we know he sides with Shia and has same views towards Ahl Al Sunnah. Look at past decade, it's all Sunni Musims attacked left and right by Israel/West/Shia. They have same major goal which is vowing to prevent Islamic State in ME. And all of them are on offensive against Ahl Al Sunnah Wal Jamaah using their Arab traitor leaders against us. Don't take these Israelis with any seriousness that they're anti Shia more than Sunni. Don't rely on them to attack Iran. They all want Iran in region. Without Iran Islamic state would be closer than ever.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> I heard they vaporized at least 80 of each other, that's great news, because @Dr.Thrax said few days ago that Nus-Rats are friends of rebels and they are allies in this fight.
> 
> Although I agree with his statement that most rebels and Nusra are the same, but it seems a small group doesn't consider them as allies and now they are massacring each other. Hope the show goes on.





NOOOOO There are no *moderate *rebels in Syria. its is a myth. In fact, only Hezbullat, shabihas, NDF, Adolf Khamenie's volunteer mercenaries might be classified as *moderates*, in the whole region. Assad is verrrrrrry _*m*_*oderate and democratic* and believes in equal right for all Syrian citizens, no matter the gender, religion, age, race. _*Moderate* _ Assad believes in equal distribution of resources including state owned assets that's why he equally distributes barrel bombs to all of his beloved Syrian citizens with no discrimination.
SHABIHA GOOOD, MODERATE HEZBALLS VERY GOOOOOoooRRD, ADOLF KHAMNEIE very GOOOoooORD, BASHAR ASSAD VERRRRY MODERATE very GOOORD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Your own true Muslim neighbors co-operate with Israel and are packed with American arms, you can thank yourself for that. You betray every state that helps you, attempted to takeover Jordan and used Lebanon as a launch pad to Israel throwing them into civil war. Why should anyone still help you when you betray them ? better off doing nothing and having neutral relations with Israel, less insults from Palestinians and less trouble.
> 
> Now quit crying, 1 month and you will bow for Iran again like some poor beggar, all you seek is arms you're not religious but a nationalist boy.



I consider Arab regimes to be Kuffar. Only you refer to them as my 'brothers'. You have not have seen power of Ahl Al Sunnah as we're under attack for decades since 1940's by West/Arab regimes. You should support us if you claim to be Muslim and end your support to illegitmatr regimes(both Assad and Arab regimes) and stand up for Islam. Those Shabihah have nothing to do with Islam. Read more about your ideology and figure out yourself.


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol, I know Nusra and Hazzm are fighting. They're both idiots for doing it, but at least they are fighting outside of Atarib, in Brigade 46. They're very stupid for doing it. And I've never liked Nusra or said they are the same as the rebels, so stop trying to twist my words @Serpentine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, I know Nusra and Hazzm are fighting. They're both idiots for doing it, but at least they are fighting outside of Atarib, in Brigade 46. They're very stupid for doing it. And I've never liked Nusra or said they are the same as the rebels, so stop trying to twist my words @Serpentine.



You did say they are allies with rebels didn't you?

What I said about most of rebels being the same as Nusrats is my own word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

They're necessary for the defeat of Assad. We didn't want them to come in Syria when they came in 2012, but since they came and we couldn't kick them out we can't really do anything about it now. And don't act like there is no tension between IRGC and SAA, IRGC executed 21 Shia Alawite Army members for not attacking Southern Syria. There is still tension between them in other areas, too.


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> *They're necessary for the defeat of Assad.* We didn't want them to come in Syria when they came in 2012, but since they came and we couldn't kick them out we can't really do anything about it now. And don't act like there is no tension between IRGC and SAA, IRGC executed 21 Shia Alawite Army members for not attacking Southern Syria. There is still tension between them in other areas, too.



Same you said about IS when you shared your arms with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Dr.Thrax 

Don't waste your time with them. I never seen once they say something good towards Muslims and Arabs(besides towards their own club). They want to put you down in same way West does. Some Iranians are people that oppose this and aren't supremacist and just trying to get on with life. Those will become Muslims overtime. The other arrogant ones are racist and all they're interested in is backstabbing/killing Arabs.

@Serpentine 

Give me 15,000, I really don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Same you said about IS when you shared your arms with them.


lol, we barely shared any weapons with anyone, actually. Whoever captured any weapons, or whoever got gifted any weapons, wouldn't give them to anyone else unless they really trusted them. Rebels didn't trust either Nusra or ISIS, they still don't trust them.





And notice how ISIS doesn't Attack the Shia Alawite Army. Tells you something.

@Falcon29, They're still butthurt about the asswhooping they received by Umar ra.


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Don't waste your time with them. I never seen once they say something good towards Muslims and Arabs(besides towards their own club). They want to put you down in same way West does. Some Iranians are people that oppose this and aren't supremacist and just trying to get on with life. *Those will become Muslims overtime. *The other arrogant ones are racist and all they're interested in is backstabbing/killing Arabs.
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> Give me 15,000, I really don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

1000 said:


> I told him before Nusra will explode on the remnants of the opposition. The 'FSA' used to share it's weaponry with ISIL extremists in the region of Deir al Zor back in 2011 and 2012, they paid for it but didn't learn the lesson.





1000 said:


> Same you said about IS when you shared your arms with them.



First of all ISIS entered Syria in early 2013 not 2011/2012 and as soon as it entered Syria, there were serious tensions between the mainly Iraqi daesh terrorists and the FSA. In 2013, Daesh killed many FSA top commanders, looted the little armament the rebels had (most of which they captured from Assad's weapons depots) and raided on the Supreme Millitary Command’s Head Quarters in Bab al-Hawa. Most of The Syrian rebels didn't declare an all out war on ISIS throughout the rest of 2013 but there were however continual tensions between them and daesh. However I am sure Daesh captured *200 times "in quantity and quality"* more weaponry from fleeing Iraqi soldiers and Syrian/Iraqi army depots. By your logic, The West should also stop arming the "Moderate" Iraqi government military to prevent the weapons falling into the wrong hands.

*Timeline of the events from April 2013 - **December 2013*

ISIS tries to attack the SMC HQ at Bab al Hawa, the SMC calls on the rebels to help defend the HQ.
ISIS kidnaps Brigadier General Ahmad Birri, head of Hama military council in Saraqib, Idlib
ISIS storms and captures the liberated village of Haram in Idlib countryside, promising to punish criminals
ISIS raids and captures Maskana after a dispute with rebels, killing and arresting a number of commanders including Bab al Hawa crossing supervisor Dr. Husayn al Sulayman, Abu Rayan.
After failed negotiations, it was made public that the ISIS kidnapped the leader of the Hanano brigade Mohamad Istanboli on his way back from the Homs frontline. Istanboli was on his way to his hometown of Salqin, Idlib
ISIS kidnaps Brigadier General Ahmad Birri, head of Hama military council in Saraqib, Idlib
Kidnapping of two Atareb FSA commanders
ISIS attacks Shada offices in Al Bustan neighborhood in Aleppo
ISIS emir in Bab al Hawa reaches deal with SMS to leave the area
ISIS stormed Kafranbel and raided the local council, the local media office and the offices of local radio station, Radio Fresh. ISIS accuses the activists of Kafranbel of being agents of the west. Radio fresh had interviewed US ambassador Robert Ford on November 28.
December 29, ISIS storms Sarmada and raises their flag declaring control of the village from the rebel and arresting its members. The rebels increases its checkpoint on the Sarmada-Bab al Hawa crossing to keep the ISIS from reaching it. ISIS also raided SMC headquarters near the town and confiscated US aid including helmets and Froot Loops
January 2nd, Atareb FSA fight Ali Obeid found dead after he was kidnapped the previous day
AND MANY MANY MORE......

*By early 2014*, various rebel groups declared war on ISIS terrorists and fought them hard especially in the countryside of Aleppo and Idlib. Until June 2014, ISIS terrorists killed *5641 rebels* most of whom were moderate. *In 2014,** 56% of Daesh battles were against Syrian Rebels 29% against Kurds. 12% against Regime Forces. 
*
Activists: 7,000 killed in Syrian rebel infighting











*Sure enough, about a year later, Nusra extremists are now showing their true colors and doing the same thing ISIS terrorists did from April 2013- January 2014. But the moderate rebels can not confront them now so long as the world keep away from helping strengthen the rebels' hand. *

–Ajnad al-Sham commander Abu Zaid Qanas allegedly was killed by Nusra in eastern Ghouta.

– JAN executed media activist Walid al-Qasim and 5 FSA Dawn of Freedom Brigades rebels in Huraytan, north of Aleppo.

–Clashes between Al-Nusra and Western-backed rebels spread from Aleppo province into neighboring Idlib–Reuters

Syria battle between al Qaeda and Western-backed group spreads| Reuters

–Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces

Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces | Al Akhbar English

And today they killed 29 FSA fighters

Dozens dead as Nusra takes US-backed Syria rebel base: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> Everything is relative. These poor peasants that u laugh about are fighting thousands times better than your country national army. You should cry instead posting silly smilies.
> 
> 
> Syrian regime is one of the most brutal and militarized regimes in the world. They are trained by Russian officers for decades. They have thousand of tanks and hundreds of jets. What makes u think they have an "undisciplined" "semi professional" army?
> 
> 
> Hezbollah is fighting in the area since early 2013. Nevertheless rebels captured big towns like Nawa, Sheilh Maskin, Harra and more. So what exactly makes u so happy?


poor peasants 
I wish "poor peasants" faced best trained units of russian military backed with one of the best Air force's support (I meant Air support, not something SAA AF does ). It will be funny to see how this poor peasants would run to turkish border like chechen "poor peasants" ran to Georgian border not long time ago 
Why should I cry ?  last time I looked from my window, my hometown was calm and peaceful, it looked much better than cities in which poor peasants have big number of supporters 
Lol, any professional army would finish this "rebellion" before it started. Trained by Russian officers. Of course, in soviet Era, that is why "professional army" uses old soviet tactics in modern Urban combat. SAA is so professional that they still after years of war haven't figured how to use Air force and without hezbollah cant even hold ground  well trained,professional soldiers make army professional not thousand of tanks and hundreds of jets.


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> First of all ISIS entered Syria in early 2013 not 2011/2012 and as soon as it entered Syria, there were serious tensions between the mainly Iraqi daesh terrorists and the FSA. In 2013, Daesh killed many FSA top commanders, looted the little armament the rebels had (most of which they captured from Assad's weapons depots) and raided on the Supreme Millitary Command’s Head Quarters in Bab al-Hawa. Most of The Syrian rebels didn't declare an all out war on ISIS throughout the rest of 2013 but there were however continual tensions between them and daesh. However I am sure Daesh captured *200 times "in quantity and quality"* more weaponry from fleeing Iraqi soldiers and Syrian/Iraqi army depots. By your logic, The West should also stop arming the "Moderate" Iraqi government military to prevent the weapons falling into the wrong hands.
> 
> *Timeline of the events from April 2013 - **December 2013*
> 
> ISIS tries to attack the SMC HQ at Bab al Hawa, the SMC calls on the rebels to help defend the HQ.
> ISIS kidnaps Brigadier General Ahmad Birri, head of Hama military council in Saraqib, Idlib
> ISIS storms and captures the liberated village of Haram in Idlib countryside, promising to punish criminals
> ISIS raids and captures Maskana after a dispute with rebels, killing and arresting a number of commanders including Bab al Hawa crossing supervisor Dr. Husayn al Sulayman, Abu Rayan.
> After failed negotiations, it was made public that the ISIS kidnapped the leader of the Hanano brigade Mohamad Istanboli on his way back from the Homs frontline. Istanboli was on his way to his hometown of Salqin, Idlib
> ISIS kidnaps Brigadier General Ahmad Birri, head of Hama military council in Saraqib, Idlib
> Kidnapping of two Atareb FSA commanders
> ISIS attacks Shada offices in Al Bustan neighborhood in Aleppo
> ISIS emir in Bab al Hawa reaches deal with SMS to leave the area
> ISIS stormed Kafranbel and raided the local council, the local media office and the offices of local radio station, Radio Fresh. ISIS accuses the activists of Kafranbel of being agents of the west. Radio fresh had interviewed US ambassador Robert Ford on November 28.
> December 29, ISIS storms Sarmada and raises their flag declaring control of the village from the rebel and arresting its members. The rebels increases its checkpoint on the Sarmada-Bab al Hawa crossing to keep the ISIS from reaching it. ISIS also raided SMC headquarters near the town and confiscated US aid including helmets and Froot Loops
> January 2nd, Atareb FSA fight Ali Obeid found dead after he was kidnapped the previous day
> AND MANY MANY MORE......
> 
> *By early 2014*, various rebel groups declared war on ISIS terrorists and fought them hard especially in the countryside of Aleppo and Idlib. Until June 2014, ISIS terrorists killed *5641 rebels* most of whom were moderate. *In 2014,** 56% of Daesh battles were against Syrian Rebels 29% against Kurds. 12% against Regime Forces.
> *
> Activists: 7,000 killed in Syrian rebel infighting
> 
> 
> View attachment 197757
> View attachment 197758
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure enough, about a year later, Nusra extremists are now showing their true colors and doing the same thing ISIS terrorists did from April 2013- January 2014. But the moderate rebels can not confront them now so long as the world keep away from helping strengthen the rebels' hand. *
> 
> –Ajnad al-Sham commander Abu Zaid Qanas allegedly was killed by Nusra in eastern Ghouta.
> 
> – JAN executed media activist Walid al-Qasim and 5 FSA Dawn of Freedom Brigades rebels in Huraytan, north of Aleppo.
> 
> –Clashes between Al-Nusra and Western-backed rebels spread from Aleppo province into neighboring Idlib–Reuters
> 
> Syria battle between al Qaeda and Western-backed group spreads| Reuters
> 
> –Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces
> 
> Nusra Pushes Out Western-Backed Rebels from Aleppo, Idlib Provinces | Al Akhbar English
> 
> And today they killed 29 FSA fighters
> 
> Dozens dead as Nusra takes US-backed Syria rebel base: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



You think they entered as a conventional army in 2013 to attack the FSA directly ? They infiltrated those area's years before. 2013 was they year they were formed as a true independent force in Syria and took over Raqqa.


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


>



Kurds have had a fast progress against ISIS. I guess they can capture even more lands in the east of Hasakah in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> You are in your Pro-IS and Anti-Iran Mode these days, it's a matter of time before you change mood for the thousandth time on this forum. @1000 knows exactly what I'm talking about.


Hey guess what? When he changes his opinion next time, you will be right behind him licking his ***. Both of you are on the same boat.


----------



## DizuJ

1000 said:


> You think they entered as a conventional army in 2013 to attack the FSA directly ? They infiltrated those area's years before. 2013 was they year they were formed as a true independent force in Syria and took over Raqqa.


No ISIS officially entered in Syria in 2013 as terrorists experienced in guerilla warfare. A year before that, they sent terrorists across the border to establish the nusra terror organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> No ISIS officially entered in Syria in 2013 as terrorists experienced in guerilla warfare. A year before that, they sent terrorists across the border to establish the nusra terror organization.



Who cares about 'officially', you're right they 'officially' entered Syria in 2013. That's when they raised their flag as an independent group and started fighting the FSA. But in reality they entered way earlier, Syria descending in war gave ISI a much better breathing space than Iraq back than, they moved to Syria long before 2013.


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> poor peasants
> I wish "poor peasants" faced best trained units of russian military backed with one of the best Air force's support (I meant Air support, not something SAA AF does ).
> It will be funny to see how this poor peasants would run to turkish border


Actually Russian air force performance in the war was pathetic at most. They made some 500 sorties and lost 7 planes. And they did not use precise munition just like Assad air force.

In Syria Assad makes over 100 sorties a day, barrel bombing everything with no mercy.



> like chechen "poor peasants" ran to Georgian border not long time ago


Chechens killed over 12,000 Russian soldiers, as result Russia made one of the Chechen rebels a king of Chechnya, and pays him billions each year.



> Why should I cry ?  last time I looked from my window, my hometown was calm and peaceful,


Over 25% of your country is occupied. Hundreds of thousands of ur brothers became refugees.



> Lol, any professional army would finish this "rebellion" before it started. Trained by Russian officers. Of course, in soviet Era, that is why "professional army" uses old soviet tactics in modern Urban combat. SAA is so professional that they still after years of war haven't figured how to use Air force and without hezbollah cant even hold ground  well trained,professional soldiers make army professional not thousand of tanks and hundreds of jets.


Same kind of army defeated u in 5 days. Yet u laugh about people who successfully fight for 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> Actually Russian air force performance in the war was pathetic at most. They made some 500 sorties and lost 7 planes. And they did not use precise munition just like Assad air force.
> 
> In Syria Assad makes over 100 sorties a day, barrel bombing everything with no mercy.
> 
> 
> Chechens killed over 12,000 Russian soldiers, as result Russia made one of the Chechen rebels a king of Chechnya, and pays him billions each year.
> 
> 
> Over 25% of your country is occupied. Hundreds of thousands of ur brothers became refugees.
> 
> 
> Same kind of army defeated u in 5 days. Yet u laugh about people who successfully fight for 4 years.


same kind of army  and now you are seriously comparing SAA with 58th Russian army with tons of experience in Urban combat ?  are you brain dead ? 
This topic isn't about Georgia, go and read about Russian Air force's action in 08 war and give me a favor and don't waste my time on bullshit like comparing CAS made by SyAF and their russian counterparts


----------



## DizuJ

1000 said:


> Who cares about 'officially', you're right they 'officially' entered Syria in 2013. That's when they raised their flag as an independent group and started fighting the FSA. But in reality they entered way earlier, Syria descending in war gave ISI a much better breathing space than Iraq back than, they moved to Syria long before 2013.


 A few dozen might have entered Syria earlier. but back in 2012, The total number of ISIS fighters which was by and large in Iraq, was less that 2000 members. Maybe your country should've executed the terrorists before ISIS stormed your prisons including Abu Ghraib and freed thousands of daesh members including 500 senior psychotic leaders, hardened killers, and master bomb makers who were on death-row. Those same terrorists are now leading the violent ISIS campaign in Syria and helping Assad by bring the Syrian rebellion onto his favorite ground, And now thanks to daesh scums Assad is viewed as protector of minorities & a champion of resistance against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Iraqi Kurdistan: Arabs Displaced, Cordoned Off, Detained | Human Rights Watch





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571771970624225280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571773100209004544This is why I hate the YPG and most other Kurdish armed groups @Al-Kurdi. They cleanse the area from Arabs in order to make their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

ebray said:


> A few dozen might have entered Syria earlier.


 I'd say thousands.



> but back in 2012, The total number of ISIS fighters which was by and large in Iraq, was less that 2000 members. Maybe your country should've executed the terrorists before ISIS stormed your prisons including Abu Ghraib and freed thousands of daesh members including 500 senior psychotic leaders, hardened killers, and master bomb makers who were on death-row. Those same terrorists are now leading the violent ISIS campaign in Syria and helping Assad by bring the Syrian rebellion onto his favorite ground, And now thanks to daesh scums Assad is viewed as protector of minorities & a champion of resistance against terrorism.


Good advise but you see, like I said 100 times the army had no operational freedom, their hands were tied by political strings. Anything they do the whole world shouts 'sectarian' 'Shia maliki army killing innocent Sunnis', therefor they couldn't do anything but watch IS sleeper cells infiltrate cities.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@1000 maybe because the Iraqi army DOES kill innocent civilians. Hundreds of photos of them with beheaded heads, and videos of them beating up people to death. Anyways, this thread is about Syria, not Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> @1000 maybe because the Iraqi army DOES kill innocent civilians. Hundreds of photos of them with beheaded heads, and videos of them beating up people to death. Anyways, this thread is about Syria, not Iraq.



Another attempt as with lies of barrel bombs used in Iraq which left you leaving me with no answers. I saw only a handful of pictures of soldiers with heads, heads of bearded ISIS members yes, who cares ?

Show me video's of soldiers beating people to death. The recent liberation of Al-Baghdadi in Anbar by the army shows quite different. As for the thread, reply to me in the other one if you want to. I was talking about IS in Syria, it's connected with Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Another attempt as with lies of barrel bombs used in Iraq which left you leaving me with no answers. I saw only a handful of pictures of soldiers with heads, heads of bearded ISIS members yes, who cares ?
> 
> Show me video's of soldiers beating people to death. The recent liberation of Al-Baghdadi in Anbar by the army shows quite different. As for the thread, reply to me in the other one if you want to. I was talking about IS in Syria, it's connected with Iraq.


I showed you the evidence, with a video from HRW. That's not enough?
Your current Iraqi Army does many human rights abuses, just like Saddam's did. To hell with all of your alliances. Any oppressor is an oppressor, no matter what sect, religion, political status, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> same kind of army  and now you are seriously comparing SAA with 58th Russian army with tons of experience in Urban combat ?  are you brain dead ?


Lets compare.

140 million Russia was fighting 1 million Chechnya. Russia lost one war. In second war they prevail only by basically bribing two Chechen clans and giving them everything they wanted.

In Syria we have 2.5 million Alawis and Shias fighting against 8 million Sunni peasants.

Can u imagine 2.5 million Russia fighting against 8 million Chechnya? 

So SAA performance is not that bad giving the circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> I showed you the evidence, with a video from HRW. That's not enough?
> Your current Iraqi Army does many human rights abuses, just like Saddam's did. To hell with all of your alliances. Any oppressor is an oppressor, no matter what sect, religion, political status, etc.



You showed a barrel in the desert, I want to see it dropped from the helicopter. Can't show me ? no evidence.

There you go with ur hell story again, everyone fries in hell right Thrax ? Saddam is frying, bashar, Saudi kings will fry as well didn't you say that ? Everyone will fry except you living in the safety of USA guarded by kuffar soldiers whom will also fry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Lets compare.
> 
> 140 million Russia was fighting 1 million Chechnya. Russia lost one war. In second war they prevail only by basically bribing two Chechen clans and giving them everything they wanted.
> 
> In Syria we have 2.5 million Alawis and Shias fighting against 8 million Sunni peasants.
> 
> Can u imagine 2.5 million Russia fighting against 8 million Chechnya?
> 
> So SAA performance is not that bad giving the circumstances.


It's more like 90 million Alawis and Shias, remember the majority of Alawites & Shias of Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon, Iran, and Afghanistan are willing to kill Syrians. Also Sunnis are around 17 million, because around ~75% of Syria is Sunni. (Pre-revolution statistics, now more Shias are probably in Syria, because Iran.)
So more like 90 million vs 17 million.



1000 said:


> You showed a barrel in the desert, I want to see it dropped from the helicopter. Can't show me ? no evidence.
> 
> There you go with ur hell story again, everyone fries in hell right Thrax ? Saddam is frying, bashar, Saudi kings will fry as well didn't you say that ? Everyone will fry except you living in the safety of USA guarded by kuffar soldiers whom will also fry.


People who oppress people will fry in hell. If you didn't notice most world governments are oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> Lets compare.
> 
> 140 million Russia was fighting 1 million Chechnya. Russia lost one war. In second war they prevail only by basically bribing two Chechen clans and giving them everything they wanted.
> 
> In Syria we have 2.5 million Alawis and Shias fighting against 8 million Sunni peasants.
> 
> Can u imagine 2.5 million Russia fighting against 8 million Chechnya?
> 
> So SAA performance is not that bad giving the circumstances.


first,I thought 80 million Iranians were against Sunni peasants  Suddenly they disappeared.
p.s Seriously, SAA's performance is not bad, it's awful, just looking how most of their units use their weapons in attack, how they use their air force and so on, it's not hard to figure out they are far away from being professional soldiers (like Hezbollah fighters for example)
neither SADF had better balance in manpower,but they managed to hold on,because of professionalism


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> first,I thought 80 million Iranians were against Sunni peasants  Suddenly they disappeared.


I said Iran backed, never said Iran fights there (except several hundred which is nothing).



> p.s Seriously, SAA's performance is not bad, it's awful, just looking how most of their units use their weapons in attack, how they use their air force and so on, it's not hard to figure out they are far away from being professional soldiers (like Hezbollah fighters for example)
> neither SADF had better balance in manpower,but they managed to hold on,because of professionalism


Again compare 140 million Russia performance vs 1 million Chechnya and u will see that SAA performance is not that bad at all.

As I said everything is relative.


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> I said Iran backed, never said Iran fights there (except several hundred which is nothing).
> 
> 
> Again compare 140 million Russia performance vs 1 million Chechnya and u will see that SAA performance is not that bad at all.
> 
> As I said everything is relative.


and finally we agree, SAA is trained and ready for urban war like Russian army was(or better to say,wasn't) in First chechen war  Russian army just had one important superiority, their Air force could make CAS,something that SyAf cant.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol, SAA is not trained for urban warfare at all. They have a draft in which people get trained for a week or so and get sent to the frontlines. That's not well prepared.


----------



## monaspa

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, SAA is not trained for urban warfare at all. They have a draft in which people get trained for a week or so and get sent to the frontlines. That's not well prepared.


it is not trained, and it has never been trained. 
exactly because of this (+ inability of making CAS) is the reason why terrorist still hold ground. 

but somehow, Assad still manages to control more cities, with help of such a incompetent military(ironically,mostly Sunni) and few thousand experienced Shia fighters , while "he has no public support".


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iraqi Kurdistan: Arabs Displaced, Cordoned Off, Detained | Human Rights Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571771970624225280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571773100209004544This is why I hate the YPG and most other Kurdish armed groups @Al-Kurdi. They cleanse the area from Arabs in order to make their own country.



last time YPG liberated Til Barak, was advancing on Til Hamis(repelled) and liberated many villages which was about this time last year, the locals turned on them and they turned on them bad. Should be noted that YPG first contacted the locals asked if they wanted to be liberated and they said yes just to backstab them later on. They were loyal to IS and killed dozens of YPG fighters from behind. If these areas weren't a threat YPG wouldn't never have gone there but it was a big threat to the Cizira canton and Til Hamis was the main IS base in the region. Something had to be done. 

And by the way, many of the forces constituted of Arabs, Kurds and Arabs fought side by side. So it isn't an ethnic conflict which ISIS and the Raqqa account and some Sunni Arab supremacist accounts so much wishes. 





#Tal_Hamis: Commander Abu al-Hadi taking pics with #AlSanadid fighters (and a sweet scimitar) #YPG 













YPG spox @Rojekazad names Arab tribes who supported YPG in Tal Hamis op; Shammar, Jevala, Rashid &Sharadin. (Evrensel)


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> and finally we agree, SAA is trained and ready for urban war like Russian army was(or better to say,wasn't) in First chechen war  Russian army just had one important superiority, their Air force could make CAS,something that SyAf cant.


The main improvement in second war as I said was thet they bribed two prominent Chechen rebels (Kadirov and Yamadayev) and gave them whatever they wished.

RuAF lack UAVs and have little precise weapons. So their performance is not much different from SyAF: both rely on brutal force and massive destruction.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

500 said:


> The main improvement in second war as I said was thet they bribed two prominent Chechen rebels (Kadirov and Yamadayev) and gave them whatever they wished.
> 
> RuAF lack UAVs and have little precise weapons. So their performance is not much different from SyAF: both rely on brutal force and massive destruction.



do you know if Israel are supporting the Kurds militarily? is there any sign?


----------



## 500

Al-Kurdi said:


> do you know if Israel are supporting the Kurds militarily? is there any sign?


I dont think its even possible since Kurdistan is landlocked. Israel used to support Kurds in 60-70-es through Iran. Today this route is closed for obvious reasons.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

500 said:


> I dont think its even possible since Kurdistan is landlocked. Israel used to support Kurds in 60-70-es through Iran. Today this route is closed for obvious reasons.



Exactly which is the main problem, there were reports that KRG had ordered military equippment from E.Europe but turkey refused to be used as transit some week ago. Israel's experience, know-how and expertise would play a huge role and I find it a bid odd because israeli special? forces did train kurdish forces back during 2006 






Surely it must be possible to atleast send people via Turkey? to send experts to help refurbish some T-55 like Israel did with the Slovenian ones which they had captured from the yugoslavian army. 

And Israel is a supporter of Kurdistan, one of those oil tankers that had been off the shore of Texas for several months ended up in Israeli port some day ago. So I find it strange because when it comes to bypassing obstacles Israel is nr 1.


----------



## monaspa

500 said:


> The main improvement in second war as I said was thet they bribed two prominent Chechen rebels (Kadirov and Yamadayev) and gave them whatever they wished.
> 
> RuAF lack UAVs and have little precise weapons. So their performance is not much different from SyAF: both rely on brutal force and massive destruction.


The main improvement was better organized russian army, which had less casualties than militants. 
everything else, just additional factors. 
p.s Russians would have won first war,although having incompetent military if their commanders weren't retarded.

About RuAF and SyAF... are you trolling or comparing them seriously ? 
This is what Russian AF did on daily basis : 




now compare this to "air support" (barrel bombing) made by SyAF. 

about precious weapons... Russia is using Air based anti tank missiles and pinpoint strike ability of cruise missiles (in Georgia they Destroyed several Radars with it), they have everything you need for anything. If SAA had something like RuAF, at least they would have managed to stop terrorist's toyota parades on Highways


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> The main improvement was better organized russian army, which had less casualties than militants.
> everything else, just additional factors.


Russian casualties in second Chechen war were pretty similar to first war. Thats despite they bribed two major Chechen rebels as I said.



> About RuAF and SyAF... are you trolling or comparing them seriously ?
> This is what Russian AF did on daily basis :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now compare this to "air support" (barrel bombing) made by SyAF.


LOL, u show dive attack with *unguided rockets WW2 style* as example of great air support? 

There are plenty of that shyt in Syria:











And dive bombing too:








> about precious weapons... Russia is using Air based anti tank missiles and pinpoint strike ability of cruise missiles (in Georgia they Destroyed several Radars with it), they have everything you need for anything.


Did not see precise bombing used by Russia in that war. Here Syrians use precise:













Al-Kurdi said:


> Exactly which is the main problem, there were reports that KRG had ordered military equippment from E.Europe but turkey refused to be used as transit some week ago. Israel's experience, know-how and expertise would play a huge role and I find it a bid odd because israeli special? forces did train kurdish forces back during 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it must be possible to atleast send people via Turkey? to send experts to help refurbish some T-55 like Israel did with the Slovenian ones which they had captured from the yugoslavian army.
> 
> And Israel is a supporter of Kurdistan, one of those oil tankers that had been off the shore of Texas for several months ended up in Israeli port some day ago. So I find it strange because when it comes to bypassing obstacles Israel is nr 1.


Since 1979 the only link is through Turkey, which is very limited (and even more limited in past years). 

Actually Iran closed the link even before 1979 - in early 1975 due to agreement with Iraq. So the golden age Israel-Kurdish relations was 1961-1974.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*US Intel Chief: Turkish ‘Permissiveness’ Aiding IS*

Speaking to the Senate Armed Services Committee, Director of National Intelligence James Clapper complained about a “permissive” climate in Turkey that was allowing ISIS to grow and bring in recruits from abroad.
http://news.antiwar.com/2015/02/27/us-intel-chief-turkish-permissiveness-aiding-isis/



*For $25, wannabe ISIS militants cross from Turkey into Syria*
Turkey's 500-mile border with Syria remains permeable, serving as a *"jihadi highway" *for wannabe fighters, in the control of Turkish criminal gangs and border guards that can easily be bribed for a rather insignificant sum of money.
Jasim Qalthim, one of many Turkish smugglers, told the Huffington Post that the *Turks "could make it [smuggling] harder if they wanted."*
http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/For-25-wannabe-ISIS-militants-cross-from-Turkey-into-Syria-392475



*All It Takes To Cross From Turkey To ISIS-Held Syria Is $25*
Despite Turkey’s insistence that it’s doing all it can to secure the 500-mile-long border, smugglers, fighters and refugees say that Turkish criminal gangs and bribed Turkish paramilitary police have created an environment where anyone can cross into Syria, for a price.
“*When [the Turks] close one area, they open up another,”* Jasim Qalthim, a 30-year-old smuggler in this Turkish border town of Karkemish, told The WorldPost.
Some smugglers “buy” a particular section of the border for a half an hour at a time from an Islamic State “emir,” or prince, who controls the border guards, he says.
www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/26/turkey-syria-smuggling_n_6758672.html



*Turkey and US agree to train and arm Syrian rebels*
*in fight against Isis(aka Asad) *That's ridiculous
Turkey and the United States signed an agreement Thursday to train and arm Syrian rebels fighting the Islamic State group, said the US embassy in Ankara.
www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/19/turkey-us-train-syrian-rebels-fight-isis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*Brigade General Mahmoud Mustafa, leader of Liwa Maghaweer al-Golan Commando Brigade killed by the rebels in Quneitra yesterday *







*Activists to US — Please Give Radar Information to Warn of Regime’s Air Attacks*

Activists have appealed to the US to provide radar to save civilian lives from the Assad regime’s bombing in Syria.

The Syria Campaign has posted a petition to Robert Malley of the White House’s National Security Council:

The US military has radar information that can warn Syrian civilians of incoming barrel bomb attacks. Make it available to rescue workers so they can sound their air-raid sirens and give families time to flee.

The Campaign notes that, despite a UN Security Council ban a year ago, barrel bombs have killed thousands of civilians including almost 2,000 children — asserts:

_Guess what the US military is doing with crucial information that could save countless lives in Syria? Absolutely nothing._

With advance warning, Syrian rescue workers can prepare the population for the assaults, according to Campaign director James Sadri: “If the international community is not yet prepared to stop the bombs with a ‘no-fly zone’ the least they can do is provide radar information to help civilians flee those barrels. If the US just picked up the phone to these rescue teams countless innocent lives could be saved.”

President Assad has denied that the Syrian military has barrel bombs, but last week Human Rights Watch released a report documenting hundreds of attacks in the northwest and south of the country.

Khaled Khatib, a member of Aleppo’s civil defense unit, says:

_If we could only get warning that the planes were coming, we could warn families, tell people to run from the markets, get the children out of the schools, let the medical centers know so that they can take cover.

Every airport in the world has this technology – it is common, it is civilian. Why can’t they share it with us?_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The retardedness of Nusra caused Hazzm to dissolve itself, they are now fully integrated into Sham Front. Again, Nusra acting like Daesh.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> The retardedness of Nusra caused Hazzm to dissolve itself, they are now fully integrated into Sham Front. Again, Nusra acting like Daesh.



That internal dispute left nearly 200 of them dead, which is a good thing.

And lol, now Nusra are the bad guys. Few days ago, they were necessary in fight against Assad and rebels 'had' do fight alongside their brothers in Al-Qaeda, now they are bad guys.

The same thing exactly happened for Daesh, when they first emerged in Syria, many in this forum cheered for them, but after they showed they don't have alliance with anyone, Daesh suddenly became the evil group.

You know a 'revolution' is screwed when there are more than 100 different groups with 100 different names and agendas.


PS: That 'report' you mentioned yesterday about IRGC executing SAA soldiers was nothing but rubbish with no source coming out of desperation. No offense intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Falcon29

LOL, is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

This one is even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, is that you?


 no, just some funny retard kid singing "salil sawarim" nasheed


----------



## haman10

Dr.Thrax said:


> The retardedness of Nusra caused Hazzm to dissolve itself, they are now fully integrated into Sham Front. Again, Nusra acting like Daesh.


HAHA .

Good riddance of both Anus-rats and hazzzzm terrorists .

Syria just got safer Tnx to allah .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

good footage of SAA 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> That internal dispute left nearly 200 of them dead, which is a good thing.
> 
> And lol, now Nusra are the bad guys. Few days ago, they were necessary in fight against Assad and rebels 'had' do fight alongside their brothers in Al-Qaeda, now they are bad guys.
> 
> The same thing exactly happened for Daesh, when they first emerged in Syria, many in this forum cheered for them, but after they showed they don't have alliance with anyone, Daesh suddenly became the evil group.
> 
> You know a 'revolution' is screwed when there are more than 100 different groups with 100 different names and agendas.
> 
> 
> PS: That 'report' you mentioned yesterday about IRGC executing SAA soldiers was nothing but rubbish with no source coming out of desperation. No offense intended.


Sure, show me the source for 200 dead.
I never said they were good, always said they were bad. You love twisting my words.
Well duh they cheered for them, they thought they had good intention. When their assassinations and beheadings started to come out, many people stopped supporting them, after they showed their true colors. Just like how I used to literally worship Iran, and now after seeing their true intentions, I want to destroy that damn country brick by brick.
LOL. Almost every single revolution had hundreds of different groups in it. And if you haven't noticed, most rebel groups actually have the same interests, and are united within the same group. (SRCC, Syrian Revolutionary Command Council)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567022982502318080 He has previous posts where he states his sources (some are from the regime,) but they're too old to find.


haman10 said:


> HAHA .
> 
> Good riddance of both Anus-rats and hazzzzm terrorists .
> 
> Syria just got safer Tnx to allah .


Syria will be safe when your Iranian bastards leave my country. When you leave, all the evil leaves, because Assad can't live without you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

*الأتارب- تشييع مقاتيلين حركة حزم*
Syrian Rebels are so foreign that their mothers are crying over them. Above video name is funeral for Hazzm fighters killed by Nusra.
Regime car bomb kills multiple people in Tafas, Dara'a, which was then followed by cluster bombs and finally barrel bombs.
And the allegiance of the Shia Alawite Army progresses:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Dr.Thrax said:


> He has previous posts where he states his sources (some are from the regime,) but they're too old to find.


OMG !!

someone has TWEETED those ?  is he a member of JCA ? Jihadi cyber army ? 



Dr.Thrax said:


> my country




Doesn't work that way saudi 



Dr.Thrax said:


> Hazzm fighters killed by Nusra.


Rest in piss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Hazzm fighters literally died for nothing. They weren't even killed by SAA. They might have even been killed by their former comrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

haman10 said:


> OMG !!
> 
> someone has TWEETED those ?  is he a member of JCA ? Jihadi cyber army ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work that way saudi
> 
> 
> Rest in piss


He used regime sources.
Sure, because I hate Assad, that somehow changes me from a Levantine to a Hejazi. What a miracle!
Lol, they'll be laughing at your filthy remarks at them in Jannah and they'll wait for you and your brethren to be thrown into hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jannah


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

haman10 said:


> lol



Yeah right, only Iranian backed shias go to heaven all the rest are Yazidi kuffars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Antaréss

#Bursa: Turkish Guys Protest Over Ahmadinejad's Presence In Turkey




The reason is Syria .

*God bless you all and grant you Heaven .*


Dr.Thrax said:


> Sure, because I hate Assad, that somehow changes me from a Levantine to a Hejazi. What a miracle!
> Lol, they'll be laughing at your filthy remarks at them in Jannah and they'll wait for you and your brethren to be thrown into hell.


Remember what Al-Assad taught us at school :

*أمّة عربيّة واحدة ... ذات رسالة خالدة*

There isn't any difference between Syrians and Saudis...we have the same religious views and culture, being Saudi is not shameful...
They were the people who liberated Syria from the Romans, during the Rashidun Caliphate. *Those who have been brothers of yours someday back then, will always stay as they are nowadays*, meanwhile, *those who have always been your enemies, will always be your enemies*...history speaks .

Watch some *foreign terrorists*, were sent from Daraa to Hell: watch?v=NWJUUYe9mYs


Serpentine said:


> You know a 'revolution' is screwed when there are more than 100 different groups with 100 different names and agendas.


Ever heard of Fitnah (Arabic: فتنة) ?


Mosamania said:


> Yeah right, only Iranian backed shias go to heaven all the rest are Yazidi kuffars.


That reminded me of how Peshmerga heroes left their Yazidi brothers to ISIS and fled from Sinjar in Northern Iraq, lol .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> You know a 'revolution' is screwed when there are more than 100 different groups with 100 different names and agendas.


and thats exactly what iran and assad did. and thats why they will pay the price. after finishing assad and cleaning the mess iran did. they will march to iran. khamenaei knows it hizb al shaytan knows it. qassim sulaimani knows it. iranian are simply fighting now cuz they know they are next. they said it themselves and its true. eventually you will lose and all those ppl you killed in lebanon syria iraq and yemen their families and loved ones will march to iran. im not telling you a secret. save my comment and one day il remind you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Antaréss I don't care if I'm Syrian, Hejazi, etc, all I care is that I'm Muslim. But I am Syrian, and these guys are saying I'm not to try to discredit me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Antaréss

*Yet Another Mosque, Vandalized By The Regime And Its Allies*





 '_It doesn't matter...it is just a mosque..._' 


Dr.Thrax said:


> @Antaréss I don't care if I'm Syrian, Hejazi, etc, all I care is that I'm Muslim. But I am Syrian, and these guys are saying I'm not to try to discredit me.


I do understand you bro, I am familiar with their miserable troll-like style. Anyone who has ever tried to discuss anything with Iranians knows what I mean, whenever you show your disagreement to Iranians you should get ready to hear words like: Saudi, Wahhabi, Takfiri, or even terrorist. For this reason and some more, I stopped paying attention to their opinion and no longer interested.

And always remember what @Syrian Lion told you: "*Syria is for Syrians, not for Iranians*" .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I posted this link before, and I will post it again as a reminder to Assadists:
Syria: Detention and Abuse of Female Activists | Human Rights Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Now look at what the Lebanese government (who co-operate frequently with Asshead) are doing:




This makes me want to bomb those bastards even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Mosamania said:


> Yeah right, only Iranian backed shias go to heaven all the rest are Yazidi kuffars.


"iranian backed" and " shia" militaries of Iraq and Syria don't 1- blow themselves up 2-behead people 3- do jihad 4-. .......

Good luck in heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Rakan.SA said:


> and thats exactly what iran and assad did. and thats why they will pay the price. after finishing assad and cleaning the mess iran did. they will march to iran. khamenaei knows it hizb al shaytan knows it. qassim sulaimani knows it. iranian are simply fighting now cuz they know they are next. they said it themselves and its true. eventually you will lose and all those ppl you killed in lebanon syria iraq and yemen their families and loved ones will march to iran. im not telling you a secret. save my comment and one day il remind you



Well if Iran is next, then as a matter of self defense, our role in Syria is perfectly legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Now look at what the Lebanese government (who co-operate frequently with Asshead) are doing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me want to bomb those bastards even more.



fruits of your revolution. What have these people benefited from? UN Aid is unfunded but Qatar and KSA have enough for warfare though.



ResurgentIran said:


> Well if Iran is next, then as a matter of self defense, our role in Syria is perfectly legitimate.


 90% this saudi user statements are conspiracies formed by illusion of saudi grandiose. He thinks KSA is playing a waiting game with USA and they will dump them soon even though KSA military industry is 20 plus years behind and their capabilities are fully determined by america (their DF missiles were only allowed by CIA if will never capable of carrying nukes) .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

ResurgentIran said:


> Well if Iran is next, then as a matter of self defense, our role in Syria is perfectly legitimate.


nope again you are wrong. you started your attacks ever since your revolution started. you attacked arab nations and saudi. you simply fckd up! just dont forget to save my comment



beast89 said:


> 90% this saudi user statements are conspiracies formed by illusion of saudi grandiose. He thinks KSA is playing a waiting game with USA and they will dump them soon even though KSA military industry is 20 plus years behind and their capabilities are fully determined by america (their DF missiles were only allowed by CIA if will never capable of carrying nukes)


 you can save my comment as well. put it next to your bed so you can read it everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

rebels have captured the villages of al-Zilaqiat and Khirbet Masasinah in northern Hama province

FSA #FurqanBrigades killed many Regime/Hezbollah fighters in the ongoing battle in Southern Syria. FSA groups in Daraa are using small groups to ambush Adolf Khamenei's rats in surprise attacks. I think that's the only feasible way to exterminate the vile creatures. Hezballs might be able to take some small villages but it can NEVER win guerrilla warfare or wars of attrition especially in Daraa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Rakan.SA said:


> nope again you are wrong. you started your attacks ever since your revolution started. you attacked arab nations and saudi. you simply fckd up! just dont forget to save my comment
> 
> 
> you can save my comment as well. put it next to your bed so you can read it everyday



Ok, I will save your comment. Its all Im gonna think about for the rest of my life. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Rakan.SA said:


> *dont forget to save my comment*
> * you can save my comment *
> as well. put it next to your bed so you can read it everyday




it's better to put your comment in toilet and flush it


have a nice day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> it's better to put your comment in toilet and flush it
> View attachment 198519
> 
> have a nice day


why ?! 
just save it.. it wont take a lot of space from your computer memory


----------



## Malik Alashter

How long it take to train a professional soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*Foreign Terrorist Commander Was Sent To Hell*









_*Name:*_ Ali-Reza Tawassuli
_*Rank:*_ Commander

He was the commander of the so-called *Fatimid Brigade* terrorists (Arabic: لواء الفاطميون) .

*Iraqi Shiites Declare the Formation of Suicide Bombers Brigade In Syria*




*Summary :*
The '_Rapid Deployment Forces_', the '_Martyrdom Brigade_'...declares that it will encounter enemies whenever they come near As-Sayyida Zainab (ra), we shall sacrifice our souls for her, we shall run after them wherever they go...we shall hit them severely, just like how *we encountered their* '_dogs_' *represented by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turks and anyone who *'_follows zionists_', you should know that the Martyrdom Brigade love to die, as much as you love to live ... <_skipping_> ...



beast89 said:


> fruits of your revolution.


With this '_logic_', there wouldn't be any revolution anywhere...besides, that's the fruit of having a savage president...you cannot blame people for what they decide for themselves but rather blame the one who kills thousands to keep himself as a president .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

Antaréss said:


> The '_Rapid Deployment Forces_', the '_Martyrdom Brigade_'...declares that it will encounter enemies whenever they come near As-Sayyida Zainab (ra), we shall sacrifice our souls for her, we shall run after them wherever they go...we shall hit them severely, just like how *we encountered their* '_dogs_' *represented by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turks and anyone who *'_follows zionists_', you should know that the Martyrdom Brigade love to die, as much as you love to live


LOOOOL those amateur apes cant face a rat  
sorry cant take them serious hahahaha specially the last line.



Antaréss said:


> *Foreign Terrorist Commander Was Sent To Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Name:*_ Ali-Reza Tawassuli
> _*Rank:*_ Commander
> 
> He was the commander of the so-called *Fatimid Brigade* terrorists (Arabic: لواء الفاطميون) .
> With this '_logic_', there wouldn't be any revolution anywhere...besides, that's the fruit of having a savage president...you cannot blame people for what they decide for themselves but rather blame the one who kills thousands to keep himself as a president .
> 
> *Iraqi Shiites Declare the Formation of Suicide Bombers Brigade In Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> The '_Rapid Deployment Forces_', the '_Martyrdom Brigade_'...declares that it will encounter enemies whenever they come near As-Sayyida Zainab (ra), we shall sacrifice our souls for her, we shall run after them wherever they go...we shall hit them severely, just like how *we encountered their* '_dogs_' *represented by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Turks and anyone who *'_follows zionists_', you should know that the Martyrdom Brigade love to die, as much as you love to live ... <_skipping_> ...


look how dirty iran is. they bring most of the fighters from poor afghanistan. they cant send their own men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Big news. SAA General Ali Darwish who is a member of the* Joint Chiefs of Staff* got killed in Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

ebray said:


> Big news. SAA General Ali Darwish who is a member of the* Joint Chiefs of Staff* got killed in Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

@Antaréss you either except the price with revolution or you do not. So how much a price are you willing to pay? So how much longer do want this war to last another 5 years to achieve your aims? How dare the UN agree to negotiate with the syrian government and bring both parties to the table. Now fully embrace the only tangible your blessed revolution has given you. Your terrorists were going to think it was going to be a easy clean victory with minimum destruction? They didn't give a damn what would happen.
How many of those refugees fully support this armed insurrection want this to continue for the foreseeable future. Let me guess 90% adore the FSA and their choices? KSA were willing to spend a $250 million in a single day to cover US cruise strikes (excluding the service charges) yet UN humanitarian is underfunded.

We have a saudi who cares for afghan Hazaras, never knew such a thing existed ! there are several thousand legal hazaras living in Damascus (who knows how many illegals there are) the only country in the middle east that was safe for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

US shipment meant for opposition ended up in Nusra hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> LOOOOL those amateur apes cant face a rat
> sorry cant take them serious hahahaha specially the last line.
> 
> 
> look how dirty iran is. they bring most of the fighters from poor afghanistan. they cant send their own men.


Like the Saudis who gave saddam money to fight for them

Or when you called america to save from the iraqi republican guards 

You brought the Egyptians and others to save 

Or when you called Jordanian and Moroccan special forces to save you from the houthists who you were stronger than them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banu Hashim

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like the Saudis who gave saddam money to fight for them
> 
> Or when you called america to save from the iraqi republican guards
> 
> You brought the Egyptians and others to save
> 
> Or when you called Jordanian and Moroccan special forces to save you from the houthists who you were stronger than them



Iraq and KSA might both be Arab countries and neighbors but last time I saw then Iraq and Iran went to war and the mighty Mullah's could not defeat a country that is 3.5 times smaller and which had/has a 2.5 times smaller population. I did not see KSA or any other country anywhere.

KSA choose to support a brotherly neighboring Arab country over foreigners. Israel choose to support the Mullah's.

The Iraqi Republican Army did not invade KSA outside of Khafji. A coastal town in the Northeast. That adventure lasted 24 hours. Besides this was ages ago and against a country that spent 99% of their money on the military while people were living in misery.

There is no way that Iraq would have been able to invade KSA and occupy it. No country in history has ever done such a thing. Simply a too huge and difficult country to control. Only the US could do such a thing.

Today we also know that KSA is a different beast altogether on all fronts.

The Houthi's were humiliated despite fighting in their own backyard and doing mountain guerrilla tactics like the stateless Kurds, the cousins of Farsis, and Taliban. Other more distant cousins.

I can post plenty of videos that confirm this. A google search should do it.

Salman from an Arab to another. Please stop supporting those Mullah's.

@Rakan.SA 's point was still 100% correct.

Remember no Arab-Arab infighting on PDF while I am around.

The punishment is severe.






Target the individual. You and Mosab already discussed this. "Hazzy the Glorious" was lost in battle recently. Don't take his place.

We should stick to Syria anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> US shipment meant for opposition ended up in Nusra hands


And Russian + Chinese shipments ended up in opposition hands. And the Earth rotates on its axis. Any other actual news?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

The SiLent crY said:


> Just read the news that Turkey is not willing to take part in operation against IS and is not going to let US use Incirlik base .
> 
> Mentioning that , They have demanded fall of Syrian Government ( especially Assad ) if any operation starts against IS .
> 
> It seems Kerry couldn't achieve much in Turkey .


What can u expect? Ask one terrorist to kill another?



Syrian Lion said:


> *ISIS Draws Steady Stream of Recruits From Turkey*​ *boy’s father, Yusuf, said that the
> 
> To which the boy replied, “Journalists, infidels of this country; w
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...is-a-steady-source-of-isis-recruits.html?_r=0
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ______________
> 
> @Sinan
> as you can see here, another evidence that AKP supports terrorists in Syria, by allowing them to freely roam in Turkey and cross the border easily, in addition to recruit terrorists. *



It's a known fact, you can guess where are our Uhigur terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol, stick to China's issues lonelyman. Looks like communist party has brainwashed you well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

More proof of Israeli, Rebel collaboration.

Israel Secretly Arrests Golani Druze, Accusing Him of Exposing Rebel-IDF Collaboration Tikun-Olam Tikun Olam-תיקון עולם

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

@beast89, I am not complaining over his barbarism, it is 2015 and *I am used to it*, but it is rather with seeing others *believe they are doing us a favor by sending their terrorist militias to Syria*.
I don't care if this takes 40 years or more, I only have one thing in my mind which is: *Al-Assad's life isn't any more important than any of the infants he killed*, thus *he should either die or leave the country*...*we did not make it this far to shake hands with him* .
If you read about Al-Assad and his father, you'll know that they are very capable of wars when they face their people, but when it comes to another country...*they just bark, the dog that barks doesn't bite* .
By the way we don't have any legal Hazaras in Damascus, there might be some illegal terrorist settlers brought by the regime, but insha'Allah they will go to Hell along with Al-Assad .

And yet someone else comes to say 'Israel!'...with or without Israel Al-Assad cannot be proven '_angel_', a criminal is a criminal .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

lonelyman said:


> It's a known fact, you can guess where are our Uhigur terrorists.


Terrorist is your government actually.

Chinese Imams Forced to Dance - Asia-Pacific - News - OnIslam.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Sinan said:


> Terrorist is your government actually.
> 
> Chinese Imams Forced to Dance - Asia-Pacific - News - OnIslam.net
> 
> View attachment 198772


those sick rat eating chinese need some ISIS. send them all to china. 
they forced ppl not to fast. fasting is one of the five pillars of islam. they allow only old ppl to go to mosques and pray.
something needs to be done.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like the Saudis who gave saddam money to fight for them
> 
> Or when you called america to save from the iraqi republican guards
> 
> You brought the Egyptians and others to save
> 
> Or when you called Jordanian and Moroccan special forces to save you from the houthists who you were stronger than them


LOL i like that you say crap just so you could feel good. 
hey thats what countries do to protect its ppl, national interests and security. whether is regarding economy or war. everything needs to be done is done. im not saying this to confirm what you said. im saying this to tell you maybe if your government did the same you wouldnt be a refugee rat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Turkish F-16s sighted in Syria.
F-16'lar Süleyman Şah Türbesi'nde gözetleme yapıyor - Milliyet Haber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Why are Iranians crying over Turkey's project with the US to support the fsa? I dont like that move at all by Turkish govt, but if Iran has the right to send mercs to Syria and also support the govt for its own influence, then Turkey has the right as Syria's neighbor too. Also, Syria supported pkk until 90s against us, we have the right for revenge. 
Hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Sinan said:


> Terrorist is your government actually.



Total lie and Turk propaganda. Plaza dancing is a way of life in China, everybody does it. I am a new member and can not post links, just Google it yourself.

Enjoy your life is much better than preaching hatred and spreading venom, sponsoring terrorism like your government, asking people to blow themselves up while Turk keyboard warriors like yourself are too afraid to do by themselves.

99.9% Uhigurs are happy, only 0.1% terrorists sponsored by Turk government, we know where they are.



Rakan.SA said:


> those sick rat eating chinese need some ISIS. send them all to china.
> they forced ppl not to fast. fasting is one of the five pillars of islam. they allow only old ppl to go to mosques and pray.
> something needs to be done.


Total lie and propaganda.

You eat what you make, keep them for yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

lonelyman said:


> Total lie and Turk propaganda. Plaza dancing is a way of life in China, I am a new member and can not post links, just Google it yourself.
> 
> Enjoy your life is much better than preaching hatred and spreading venom, sponsoring terrorism like your government, asking people to blow themselves up while Turk keyboard warriors like yourself are too afraid to do by themselves.
> 
> 99.9% Uhigurs are happy, only 0.1% terrorists sponsored by Turk government, we know where they are.



Source is not from Turkish media...we know your crack down on Uighurs...they are escaping China and seek refuge in Turkey....childs, women, babies...of course all of the are Terrorists for you.

Banning fasting, making eat muslims by force in ramadan, crack down mosques, banning muslim activities.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Our brothers in Daraa are generously hosting Iranian mercenaries with special perks. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Sinan said:


> Source is not from Turkish media...we know your crack down on Uighurs...they are escaping China and seek refuge in Turkey....childs, women, babies...of course all of the are Terrorists for you.
> 
> Banning fasting, making eat muslims by force in ramadan, crack down mosques, banning muslim activities.....



All Turk propaganda, give me a reputed neutral media like New York times link
Of course, not only Turk openly harbor terrorists, they openly solicit and smuggle them out and force them to join ISIS, again I cannot post link, just Google Uighur joined ISIS but ended up got executed by ISIS itself

You forgot to put terrorists in your last sentence
crack down *terrorists *mosques, banning *terrorists *muslim activities

*99.99% Muslims in China are happy and freely practice their religion*, we crack down only on the
*Uighurs terrorists sponsored by Turk goverment*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> those sick rat eating chinese need some ISIS. send them all to china.
> they forced ppl not to fast. fasting is one of the five pillars of islam. they allow only old ppl to go to mosques and pray.
> something needs to be done.
> 
> 
> LOL i like that you say crap just so you could feel good.
> hey thats what countries do to protect its ppl, national interests and security. whether is regarding economy or war. everything needs to be done is done. im not saying this to confirm what you said. im saying this to tell you maybe if your government did the same you wouldnt be a refugee rat


I am not refugee you animal I have family in both Iraq and Lebanon since the old centuries

Actaully is your animal likes who made this thread into sectarian 

And this defence thread not religion forum

Your animal kind always barking at shia and other people in YouTube and other websites such as liberal websites 

It's you who is obssesed with us not the other way around because nobody care about your lizard eating wahhabi scums

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> And Russian + Chinese shipments ended up in opposition hands. And the Earth rotates on its axis. Any other actual news?



But those are TOW shipments, that deserves to be posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Sinan said:


> Source is not from Turkish media...we know your crack down on Uighurs...they are escaping China and seek refuge in Turkey....childs, women, babies...of course all of the are Terrorists for you.
> 
> Banning fasting, making eat muslims by force in ramadan, crack down mosques, banning muslim activities.....


Bro, don't forget; China supporting maoists in India, China supporting rebels in Myanmar, China supporting lunatic inhuman north Korea, cultural revolution and the millions of deaths, Tibetans setting themselves on fire, Uyghurs fleeing, threatening other countries if they want to meet Dalai lama, oppressing Falun gong, oppressing Chinese christians by setting up pro-ccp churches and making Uyghur imams lecture pro-ccp sermons, silencing/imprisoning/sentencing to death any anti-ccp (be it Han or not) voice. List can go on and on. China is one of the last ones to lecture and complain about human right of other countries. The only equal thing in China seems that everyone gets equally oppressed lol.

Edit: as a bonus. Some days ago i was surfing on youtube and guess what? I saw 'CCTV' (china's state media) account on youtube haha. Can it get even more tragicomical and hypocrite? Ban youtube in own country, but make an account on the same website and spread propaganda there for non-Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Another graphic video yet again. Day by bay the situation in Daraa is getting very costly for the genocidal regime. Several regime soldiers killed in northern Daraa. It looks like the rebels are living up to their promises to steadily bleed out the enemy on the ground.

Afghan mercenaries in Dara'a

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> Another graphic video yet again. Day by bay the situation in Daraa is getting very costly for the genocidal regime. Several regime soldiers killed in northern Daraa. It looks like the rebels are living up to their promises to steadily bleed out the enemy on the ground.
> 
> Afghan mercenaries in Dara'a
> 
> View attachment 198934


I wrote earlier before that lack of trained tank crews is bigger problem for Assad than lack of tanks themselves:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 333

Seems Assad found a solution:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> I wrote earlier before that lack of trained tank crews is bigger problem for Assad than lack of tanks themselves:
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 333
> 
> Seems Assad found a solution:


what solution, who are these guys..northern alliance hazara tank crews or what.. ? 

also, I tagged you in the great indian beef debate thread.. care to answer ? lol


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> what solution, who are these guys..northern alliance hazara tank crews or what.. ?
> 
> also, I tagged you in the great indian beef debate thread.. care to answer ? lol


Probably Iranian trained. While Iran's training isn't stellar, it's certainly better than the incompetent crews Asshead has. And that's bad for Syrians.



1000 said:


> But those are TOW shipments, that deserves to be posted.


Ohh, scary, Nusra got a few TOWs. What are they going to do, shoot down planes with them?
Repelling the advances of the Iranian militias in the Triangle of Death from a tank and victory to you Furqan Brigades.




Furqan Brigades tank achieves hits on the strongholds of the Assad regime & Iran's thugs in the Triangle of Death.




The battle of the unification of the banner | Damascus countryside: Martyrs of Islam Brigades hit an Assadi tank with a TOW missile.




Sham Front - Aleppo || Hitting a building in which regime forces are stationed near Wood square.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ohh, scary, Nusra got a few TOWs. What are they going to do, shoot down planes with them?



Why don't u let me post my news and u post urs


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> Why don't u let me post my news and u post urs


Except you don't post any news. The majority of the stuff you post is pure crap or it's facts sprinkled with your own opinion, to make what happened seem like it's going to end us all.
Seriously, Nusra barely have people who can operate TOWs. And plus, doesn't look like they have the actual launchers. Which is kind of important for blowing stuff up. It's like having all the 5.56mm ammo you want but not having an M4 or AUG or any other gun to fire it out from.


----------



## beast89

Antaréss said:


> @beast89, I am not complaining over his barbarism, it is 2015 and *I am used to it*, but it is rather with seeing others *believe they are doing us a favor by sending their terrorist militias to Syria*.
> I don't care if this takes 40 years or more, I only have one thing in my mind which is: *Al-Assad's life isn't any more important than any of the infants he killed*, thus *he should either die or leave the country*...*we did not make it this far to shake hands with him* .
> If you read about Al-Assad and his father, you'll know that they are very capable of wars when they face their people, but when it comes to another country...*they just bark, the dog that barks doesn't bite* .
> By the way we don't have any legal Hazaras in Damascus, there might be some illegal terrorist settlers brought by the regime, but insha'Allah they will go to Hell along with Al-Assad .
> 
> And yet someone else comes to say 'Israel!'...with or without Israel Al-Assad cannot be proven '_angel_', a criminal is a criminal .



You don't care if syrians become the new palestinians, you wouldn't mind that this war to continue just to prove a point. You contradict yourself, that this is about syrian life yet you want mind the war to continue. Syrian opposition perfectly summed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Reza Bakhshi, the deputy head of Fatemiyoun brigade and another 5 afghan mercenaries killed in Syria.

Reza Bakhshi







Seven Afghan terrorists including the leader of Fatimiyoun Brigade Ali Reda being commemorated in Iran's second city Mashhad yesterday.

wailing and crying for those pissy Afghan f*ckbags

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

2 mercenary commanders made pics with IRGC Suleimani. Both bit the dust. Seems making pics with Suleimani is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Lol paid terrorists supporters posting about Foreign fighters, while foreign fighters started out with the f$a terrorists since the conflict began.. Anyways there are thousands+ foreign terrorists fighting for the so called "revolution", even the f$a terrorists are mostly foriegn, they work for the west and their puppets and recently Qatar wants nu$ra to split from AQ in order to support the terrorists group, lol like Qatar doesn't support AQ already...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: The Air-Force Intelligence Has Gone*




That was the place where they used to *torture protesters and burn their bodies* .
*For example, you may use a search engine to search for :*
*تعذيب المخابرات الجوية بحلب*
*Watch the videos*, *then you will get what they have been doing to innocents inside that building* .

*Foreign Terrorists Shelling Daraa Recklessly*




*Summary :*
Terrorists from Southern Iraq, are recklessly shelling Daraa. They can be heard shouting "Ya Ammer Al-Mu'mineen" and etc .


ebray said:


> That notorious terrorist Qassem Suleimani brought those poor Hazaras from Afghanistan to Daraa for the sole purpose of using them as cannon fodders with the intention of draining FSA force's TOW ATGMs.


No, he is '_not_' a terrorist because :
*1.* He is linked to Wilayat Al-Faqeeh .
*2.* He is a Shiite .


beast89 said:


> You don't care if syrians become the new palestinians, you wouldn't mind that this war to continue just to prove a point.


Do you really know what is going on in Syria ?, in fact, we *became the new Palestinians since 2011*, millions displaced and became refugees, thousands were killed, hundreds starved to death, entire cities destroyed...etc, and Khamenei is so happy to hear that .

And whenever we blame the so-called '_resistance apes_', they just claim they are doing their job to '_defend Palestinians and fight the Zionist entity_', I don't know what kind of '_defence_' it is when you destroy entire cities and bring Shiites from all over the world to kill your people, what kind of '_defence_' is that when you kill thousands of Syrians in the name of '_resistance_' and claim you're '_defending_' innocent Palestinians ?, besides, *Al-Assad is ALREADY starving Palestinians at the besieged Al-Yarmouk Camp*. One more time, congrats to the so-called '_resistance_' on doing the glorious genocide .


beast89 said:


> _you contradict yourself_, that this is about syrian life yet you want mind the war to continue.


I am not contradicting my self , you want us to give up to _'save our lives_' ?, so you indeed understand that *Al-Assad and other skunks are killing my people to change our mind and keep Al-Assad*, don't you ?...well I prefer dying 1000 times to living under the *sectarian pro-mullah regime that gives no respect for Islam | Muslims* .
Would you please take some time to read something about Al-Assad Holocaust ?


JEskandari said:


> As I recall those infidels who ran away from the battlefield last summer were dominantly _Sunni_ .


Sunnis do not prevent people from going out in the Day of Ashura, they don't wave flags with 'Ya Husain', 'Ya Zainab' or etc, besides their dialect clearly proves that *most of them* were *Shiites from Southern Iraq*, so why do you think they were '_Sunnis_' ? because they fled and handed big cities to ISIS ?
The local policemen were Sunnis .


haman10 said:


>


How about someone else who *pays salaries to his racist-sectarian terrorists in Syria for the so-called '35th province of Iran'*, while *his people are complaining over low-income*, *shouldn't he give that money to his people rather than his terrorists* *?:
youtube. com/watch?v=yylxpVVMvk4*
What can I expect from someone who *executes a woman for defending herself from being...*, *while he does nothing about those who attacked Iranian women with acid*...*he knows nothing but to blame everything negative on the Arabs of the peninsula*, and *he executed 6 Kurdish prisoners* *today* :




To make it clear, no I am neither against nor with the Saudi Arabian government...but I believe it takes care of its people much more better than the Iranian regime  .


Syrian Lion said:


>


*The past few days felt like days of Eid*, I didn't know why but now I understood...*you stopped making chatter for a while*  .
------------
@beast89, that article down there...the man says he doesn't know whether ISIS are good or bad...tell that fighter (if he is real) that ISIS has killed so many FSA fighters...and he will understand whether they are good or bad  .

By the way, the website didn't allow me to read...it needs registration .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

views from rebels who've given up on the revolution. They believe they are nothing but fuel for the fire on a international war. Furthermore the article interviews rebels that went assassinating army officers which in turn drew in the army. 

“All I knew was I was against the regime. I didn’t know whether Isis was good or bad. I didn’t want to die fighting good people,” says the 32-year-old taxi driver, puffing a cigarette. “And I didn’t know who the good people were any more.”

We followed our heart for four years, just to find each time we were wrong,” says Tha’er. “I don’t want to join another group just to be disappointed like I was with others.”

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/683d7c5a-c0c8-11e4-9949-00144feab7de.html#slide0

@Antaréss read the full article. At the time he didn't know if ISIS or other of your islamist were good or bad. One of them has switch groups 4 times. Talks about commander with villas in turkey. Rebel leadership bickering with each other, they are all the same to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BREAKING: Air Force intelligence base in Northern Al-Zahraa district in Aleppo was tunnel bombed today. Apparently a 2.3-3.0 magnitude Earthquake resulted because of that. 




Also, some humor:





What Raqqa was like before Daeshbags came:





The White Shroud in Deir ez Zoor have killed 30 ISIS members in a car bomb.

Several Regime militants (NDF and others) were killed in a rocket attack near the Sayyida Zainab Shrine, near Damascus.
Sham Front rebels have also reopened the Bab-al Hadid roundabout in Aleppo after blocking the sights of regime snipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Dr.Thrax said:


> The White Shroud in Deir ez Zoor have killed 30 ISIS members in a car bomb.



I think that White Shroud groups will succeed in retaking towns and cities on the Euphrates once the Safavids on the other side of the border reach Al Qaim to export the fight into Al Bukamal.






what do you think


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Dunno, Iran is on a Sunni-eradication campaign. They'll for sure murder plenty of Sunni civilians in Tikrit (and if they ever reach Mosul, they'll kill Sunnis there too.) Iran would attack the Sunnis, the Sunnis would see ISIS as their only protector (because Iraqi Army commits atrocities themselves and they co-operate with sectarian shiite militias,) that will give Iran more excuse to kill Sunnis, and the cycle continues. The White Shroud and other FSA groups in Deir ez Zoor & Raqqa are currently too disorganized (since they can't really have meetings) to take over towns, but once they are able to organize expect ISIS crumbling from within in Syria. They were created in Iraq, and I believe they will end in Iraq.


----------



## 1000

@Banu Hashim 

Do you have a map or anything with information about the locations of tribes in the region


----------



## ibo135

Dr.Thrax said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571771970624225280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571773100209004544This is why I hate the YPG and most other Kurdish armed groups @Al-Kurdi. They cleanse the area from Arabs in order to make their own country.



*PKK*, PKK leader *Apo Ocalan*, BDP and HDP in Turkiye, *PYD* and *YPG* in Suriye, *Kobane*/*Kobani*/Ayn Al Arab/Arab Pinari are *Crypto-Armenian*.

Details in:
TEL HAMEES IN KURDISH FIGHTER'S HAND..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Fatality: Another IRGC Terrorist Was Sent To Hell*




*Summary :*
*Name :* Muhammad Sahib-Karam Ardekani
*Rank :* 2nd Lieutenant (IRGC)

I began to miss SAA...isn't there any body left but *foreign terrorists* ?


ibo135 said:


> *PKK*, PKK leader *Apo Ocalan*, BDP and HDP in Turkiye, *PYD* and *YPG* in Suriye, *Kobane*/*Kobani*/Ayn Al Arab/Arab Pinari are *Crypto-Armenian*.


Excuse me, I didn't get it...do you mean that YPG and etc are not real Kurds but descendants of Crypto-Armenians who keep hiding their identity ? and they aren't Muslims but secular...or Christians ?, what do Shiites have to do with this ?
------------------------------
@Dr.Thrax, try this :




------------------------------
@beast89, but why didn't they videotape Tha'ir or show us something that proves him a real character ?, it is not hard to write fairy tales or even hire an actor .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ibo135

Antaréss said:


> Excuse me, I didn't get it...do you mean that YPG and etc are not real Kurds but descendants of Crypto-Armenians who keep hiding their identity ? and they aren't Muslims but secular...or Christians ?, what do Shiites have to do with this ?



They *are* ethnic Armenians who hide their ethnic identity. Hence the Crypto in Crypto-Armenians. The leader of PKK is Abdullah Ocalan or Apo Ocalan is pure blooded Armenian, his father and mother are Armenian. PYD and YPG in Syria are sister organisations of the PKK. PKK official ideology is secular communist, hence the secular reference. The majority of PKK members are shia cos Crypto-Armenians are shia, hence the shia reference.

Armenians killed a million Turks, Kurds and other sunnis. The state deported the Armenians. Kobane/Kobani/Ayn Al Arab is established by those deported Armenians.

For those interested more information can be shared.

@Dr.Thrax

TEL HAMEES IN KURDISH FIGHTER'S HAND..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian State TV is now saying that Air Force Intelligence retreated from the building and they blew it up so the terrorists couldn't get their hands on it.
Those liars. Anyways, reports are saying that ~150 Assadist pigs died, including a person affiliated with the KGB, and a few with Iranian intelligence. That building has been giving us hell, ever since it was built.
@ibo135, I don't care about YPG's ethnicity or anything. I hate them, the PKK, and I'm starting to hate Peshmerga because of their actions in Iraq, too. But I don't hate Kurds, and I don't hate Armenians, either. All I care is that their secularist beliefs get eradicated, because secularism will never work in the Middle East. It never has.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, some humor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 are you kidding me? the "infidel" west is training you terrorists and arming you, and you are here spreading dumb crap... 
best joke evveer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> are you kidding me? the "infidel" west is training you terrorists and arming you, and you are here spreading dumb crap...
> best joke evveer...


Lol, Obama's foreign policy is the reason why Asshead is still in power, and he is currently in bed with Iran.


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian Lion said:


> are you kidding me? the "infidel" west is training you terrorists and arming you, and you are here spreading dumb crap...
> best joke evveer...


He post picture of obama as Zionist while he lives in the US 

He is just ikhwanjie hypocrite like Hazzy the glorious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Lol, Obama's foreign policy is the reason why Asshead is still in power, and he is currently in bed with Iran.


 yes that makes sense why he is supporting the F$A terrorists... what is your next comment? Alasad defected to F$A?



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He post picture of obama as Zionist while he lives in the US
> 
> He is just ikhwanjie hypocrite like Hazzy the glorious


those MB supporters don't even know how MB started, their British masters might help them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He post picture of obama as Zionist while he lives in the US
> 
> He is just ikhwanjie hypocrite like Hazzy the glorious


My parents choice that we live in the U.S., not mine. Unless you're telling me to disobey Arab parents.



Syrian Lion said:


> yes that makes sense why he is supporting the F$A terrorists... what is your next comment? Alasad defected to F$A?
> 
> 
> those MB supporters don't even know how MB started, their British masters might help them...


Yeah sure, he supported us so much he gave us 500 TOWs max. Meanwhile, Asshead gets a weapons shipment from Iran/Russia weekly.

And it's funny how you didn't say a word about the Air Force Intelligence building being blown up - butthurt that Aleppo is on the verge of falling? I might be able to see my city before the FSA come and kill all you Assadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure, he supported us so much he gave us 500 TOWs max. Meanwhile, Asshead gets a weapons shipment from Iran/Russia weekly.


yeah, we do acknowledge that Iran and Russia are the true allies of Syrian people... however, you make stupid posts about the west and US government being an ally of Syrian people, while they are causing their death and destruction..



Dr.Thrax said:


> And it's funny how you didn't say a word about the Air Force Intelligence building being blown up - butthurt that Aleppo is on the verge of falling? I might be able to see my city before the FSA come and kill all you Assadists.


I don't have to comment on everything, your losing side makes everything a big deal, you post videos about tanks and etc, that's really dumb, it is a war, in war there is destruction and death.. however Syrian army is advancing in the south, and I don't post about it... unlike you, who need propaganda and lies to boost your losing and low moral...

and in your dream, F$A terrorists will never control us Syrians, Syrians will never allow those terrorists to have anything or any place in Syria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Lol, Obama's foreign policy is the reason why Asshead is still in power, and he is currently in bed with Iran.



I understand that you support FSA and hate Assad, but will you please stop posting nonsense like this? It destroys your credibility. Everything Obama has been doing in the last 3+ years has been to get Assad out. The only reason there is even an FSA presence in Syria is because Obama and co support it. As far as being in bed with Iran?Please...I don't even know where to start with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah, we do acknowledge that Iran and Russia are the true allies of Syrian people... however, you make stupid posts about the west and US government being an ally of Syrian people, while they are causing their death and destruction..
> 
> 
> I don't have to comment on everything, your losing side makes everything a big deal, you post videos about tanks and etc, that's really dumb, it is a war, in war there is destruction and death.. however Syrian army is advancing in the south, and I don't post about it... unlike you, who need propaganda and lies to boost your losing and low moral...
> 
> and in your dream, F$A terrorists will never control us Syrians, Syrians will never allow those terrorists to have anything or any place in Syria...


The US has co-operated with Assad on multiple occasions, and while they do supply the rebels, Obama is giving Asshead a second chance.
lol, Syrian Army advancing in the South? That's a good joke. Rebels are advancing in the South and Aleppo.
This is a forum, you're supposed to post stuff. That's why I post. And I post only a fraction of what I see, I don't want to basically spam the forum with all the tanks being destroyed, etc.
lol, FSA will indeed never control Syria, because they won't be called FSA anymore, they will be the legitimate government of the Syrian people.


libertad said:


> I understand that you support FSA and hate Assad, but will you please stop posting nonsense like this? It destroys your credibility. Everything Obama has been doing in the last 3+ years has been to get Assad out. The only reason there is even an FSA presence in Syria is because Obama and co support it. As far as being in bed with Iran?Please...I don't even know where to start with that.


Nope, Obama had a "red line" for Assad, and said he would bomb Assad if he use chemical weapons. He did, Obama did nothing. FSA presence in Syria has happened due to the revolution and Assad's violent crackdown in response, not because of Obama's support. Rebels didn't get Obama's support up until late 2013, which is when TOW videos started to come out. And yes, he has been in bed with Iran. Have you been hearing about the Nuclear Deal lately? Netanyahu was going batshit crazy about that deal, and he Obama still went with the deal even though his advisor (that gives terrible advise) told him not to. Seriously, it's kind of getting to the point where Bibi has to actually use facts in his arguments to discredit Obama, rather than pull some stuff out of his *** like his usual doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> The US has co-operated with Assad on multiple occasions, and while they do supply the rebels, Obama is giving Asshead a second chance.
> lol, Syrian Army advancing in the South? That's a good joke. Rebels are advancing in the South and Aleppo.
> This is a forum, you're supposed to post stuff. That's why I post. And I post only a fraction of what I see, I don't want to basically spam the forum with all the tanks being destroyed, etc.
> lol, FSA will indeed never control Syria, because they won't be called FSA anymore, they will be the legitimate government of the Syrian people.
> 
> Nope, Obama had a "red line" for Assad, and said he would bomb Assad if he use chemical weapons. He did, Obama did nothing. FSA presence in Syria has happened due to the revolution and Assad's violent crackdown in response, not because of Obama's support. Rebels didn't get Obama's support up until late 2013, which is when TOW videos started to come out. And yes, he has been in bed with Iran. Have you been hearing about the Nuclear Deal lately? Netanyahu was going batshit crazy about that deal, and he Obama still went with the deal even though his advisor (that gives terrible advise) told him not to. Seriously, it's kind of getting to the point where Bibi has to actually use facts in his arguments to discredit Obama, rather than pull some stuff out of his *** like his usual doing.


yeah but you post old videos, not important, look a tank got destroyed and etc..
anyways, just like your master Robert Ford said, F$A work with terrorists, even your master admits it... F$A and people like them will never control Syria, period. we will never allow Syria to become a western puppet... why do you think the west is training the F$A terrorists? in order to install them and use them as puppets later... yet you are here talking about Obama support to Alasad lol, you are funny...

that red line was never crossed by Syria since Obama's terrorists themselves launched that chemical attack... F$A is a western plan, even ex French foreign minister admits, along with American generals and etc... the F$A have always had western support, like like I said they were started by the west, even training since 2011 in Jordan and Turkey...
and now you are supporting Israel, you know Israel has nukes, why aren't you crying about that? oh wait, Israel are your masters... they support the F$A terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, Obama had a "red line" for Assad, and said he would bomb Assad if he use chemical weapons. He did, Obama did nothing. FSA presence in Syria has happened due to the revolution and Assad's violent crackdown in response, not because of Obama's support. Rebels didn't get Obama's support up until late 2013, which is when TOW videos started to come out. And yes, he has been in bed with Iran. Have you been hearing about the Nuclear Deal lately? Netanyahu was going batshit crazy about that deal, and he Obama still went with the deal even though his advisor (that gives terrible advise) told him not to. Seriously, it's kind of getting to the point where Bibi has to actually use facts in his arguments to discredit Obama, rather than pull some stuff out of his *** like his usual doing.



The UN investigators absolved Assad of the chemical weapons use, but even if Assad used them so what? Why should he not use all the means at his disposal to win the war? And why is the use of chemical weapons a 'red line' but not a suicide bomb? Its all BS to scare the Syrian government to fight with one hand behind it's back. Hey if Syrians want to take up arms against Assad, that's their prerogative but without Obama, FSA would be non existent in Syria. You should be thanking him. Nevertheless Obama was ready to bomb Assad in 2013 but was stopped by a few factors. He could not get congressional approval, he couldn't get a coalition as other countries like the UK voted against the operation, and of course there was no telling how Russia was going to respond especially when their help was needed on Iran. The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

libertad said:


> The UN investigators absolved Assad of the chemical weapons use, but even if Assad used them so what? Why should he not use all the means at his disposal to win the war? And why is the use of chemical weapons a 'red line' but not a suicide bomb? Its all BS to scare the Syrian government to fight with one hand behind it's back. Hey if Syrians want to take up arms against Assad, that's their prerogative but without Obama, FSA would be non existent in Syria. You should be thanking him. Nevertheless Obama was ready to bomb Assad in 2013 but was stopped by a few factors. He could not get congressional approval, he couldn't get a coalition as other countries like the UK voted against the operation, and of course there was no telling how Russia was going to respond especially when their help was needed on Iran. The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria.


this should give the American people a red flag, look at F$A terrorists supporters, not a single word of Thank you to USA for training the F$A.. USA is training nothing but terrorists, might as well give them couple of jumbo jets with suicide bombers ready... F$A are terrorists, they work for money, they don't care about anything, they kill to get money... I mean look at Alqaeda and how it started... same thing with F$A, they are AQ with different name...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> yeah but you post old videos, not important, look a tank got destroyed and etc..
> anyways, just like your master Robert Ford said, F$A work with terrorists, even your master admits it... F$A and people like them will never control Syria, period. we will never allow Syria to become a western puppet... why do you think the west is training the F$A terrorists? in order to install them and use them as puppets later... yet you are here talking about Obama support to Alasad lol, you are funny...
> 
> that red line was never crossed by Syria since Obama's terrorists themselves launched that chemical attack... F$A is a western plan, even ex French foreign minister admits, along with American generals and etc... the F$A have always had western support, like like I said they were started by the west, even training since 2011 in Jordan and Turkey...
> and now you are supporting Israel, you know Israel has nukes, why aren't you crying about that? oh wait, Israel are your masters... they support the F$A terrorists...


First of all, Robert Ford wasn't our master, our master is Allah and only Allah. Second of all, post evidence. You make all these claims and don't post evidence. Or are you going to post "How Islamists engineered Israel's oil grab in Syria" as your proof again? haha
You think that Islamists will bow down to America? I don't think you know that Islamists bow down to no-one but Allah.
Yes, we gassed our selves and our families in Eastern Ghouta. We gassed ourselves when we had no supplies, and were under siege. We sure did gas ourselves!
Any idiot in any government can say something. Boris Nemtsov hated Putin and opposed him. Does that mean that all of Russia's government says so? No. Just because some ex-French minister says something, doesn't mean its true. Islamophobes in the French parliament met with Assad recently. Islamophobes.
If we were training in Jordan and Turkey in 2011, Assad would have crumbled in 2011.
LOL. I actually have mentioned Israel's nukes in previous posts in this forum (and complained about them,) but they have little relevance and anyways, you choose what you want to see. You don't see when I complain about Israel.


libertad said:


> The UN investigators absolved Assad of the chemical weapons use, but even if Assad used them so what? Why should he not use all the means at his disposal to win the war? And why is the use of chemical weapons a 'red line' but not a suicide bomb? Its all BS to scare the Syrian government to fight with one hand behind it's back. Hey if Syrians want to take up arms against Assad, that's their prerogative but without Obama, FSA would be non existent in Syria. You should be thanking him. Nevertheless Obama was ready to bomb Assad in 2013 but was stopped by a few factors. He could not get congressional approval, he couldn't get a coalition as other countries like the UK voted against the operation, and of course there was no telling how Russia was going to respond especially when their help was needed on Iran. The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria.


Why not nuke North Korea then, or nuke everything? The red line was stupid logic in the first place, giving Assad a green light for killing people with conventional weapons, but somehow that's more humane than chemical weapons. The logic in that is beyond me. FSA lived and held up until late 2013 without Obama buddy, they don't need him. He doesn't need congressional approval, he can go 90 days without congressional approval. 30 days would've been enough to wipe the floor with the majority of Asshead's equipment. And America wouldn't have needed a coalition, because all they needed to do was do exactly what they're doing right now with ISIS, bombing. US has a "coalition," but they still do 80% of the airstrikes. The U.S. can easily sustain a sortie rate like that.
The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria, but it's still evidence of Obama being in bed with Iran.



Syrian Lion said:


> this should give the American people a red flag, look at F$A terrorists supporters, not a single word of Thank you to USA for training the F$A.. USA is training nothing but terrorists, might as well give them couple of jumbo jets with suicide bombers ready... F$A are terrorists, they work for money, they don't care about anything, they kill to get money... I mean look at Alqaeda and how it started... same thing with F$A, they are AQ with different name...


blah blah blah FSA = AQ blah blah blah I have no evidence for my claims whatsoever blah blah blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> First of all, Robert Ford wasn't our master, our master is Allah and only Allah. Second of all, post evidence. You make all these claims and don't post evidence. Or are you going to post "How Islamists engineered Israel's oil grab in Syria" as your proof again? haha
> You think that Islamists will bow down to America? I don't think you know that Islamists bow down to no-one but Allah.
> Yes, we gassed our selves and our families in Eastern Ghouta. We gassed ourselves when we had no supplies, and were under siege. We sure did gas ourselves!
> Any idiot in any government can say something. Boris Nemtsov hated Putin and opposed him. Does that mean that all of Russia's government says so? No. Just because some ex-French minister says something, doesn't mean its true. Islamophobes in the French parliament met with Assad recently. Islamophobes.
> If we were training in Jordan and Turkey in 2011, Assad would have crumbled in 2011.
> LOL. I actually have mentioned Israel's nukes in previous posts in this forum (and complained about them,) but they have little relevance and anyways, you choose what you want to see. You don't see when I complain about Israel.
> 
> Why not nuke North Korea then, or nuke everything? The red line was stupid logic in the first place, giving Assad a green light for killing people with conventional weapons, but somehow that's more humane than chemical weapons. The logic in that is beyond me. FSA lived and held up until late 2013 without Obama buddy, they don't need him. He doesn't need congressional approval, he can go 90 days without congressional approval. 30 days would've been enough to wipe the floor with the majority of Asshead's equipment. And America wouldn't have needed a coalition, because all they needed to do was do exactly what they're doing right now with ISIS, bombing. US has a "coalition," but they still do 80% of the airstrikes. The U.S. can easily sustain a sortie rate like that.
> The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria, but it's still evidence of Obama being in bed with Iran.
> 
> 
> blah blah blah FSA = AQ blah blah blah I have no evidence for my claims whatsoever blah blah blah.



I'm pretty sure you don't know God... 
look at this traitor, asking the west to invade Syria... and you call yourself Syrian? you are a traitor, and if you claim that this "Syrian Revolution" why do you need the west and others help? this shows that this war in Syria is all planned out... and you are prove of it, your betrayal shows it all...
you want evidence of your master Robert Ford saying you work with terrorists, alright here you go...
WASHINGTON: Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels | Syria | McClatchy DC

yes so it is perfect for Alasad to gas a city close to him on the first day of the UN inspectors arrival... again the only one benefits from chemical attack is the F$A terrorists themselves, since they know Obama said there is a red line, and you are here complaining about USA not invading and bombing Syria... see that shows you who are the F$A terrorists... and Obama couldn't do anything about it since he knew it was his terrorists who did it...

yes everyone that is against AQ and F$A terrorists are Islamphobes according to your funny logic... again you call yourself Islamist, your true colors are already exposed...

and yes
F$A = AQ = I$I$


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Why not nuke North Korea then, or nuke everything? The red line was stupid logic in the first place, giving Assad a green light for killing people with conventional weapons, but somehow that's more humane than chemical weapons. The logic in that is beyond me. FSA lived and held up until late 2013 without Obama buddy, they don't need him. He doesn't need congressional approval, he can go 90 days without congressional approval. 30 days would've been enough to wipe the floor with the majority of Asshead's equipment. And America wouldn't have needed a coalition, because all they needed to do was do exactly what they're doing right now with ISIS, bombing. US has a "coalition," but they still do 80% of the airstrikes. The U.S. can easily sustain a sortie rate like that.
> The nuclear deal has nothing to do with Syria, but it's still evidence of Obama being in bed with Iran.



Obama, who was quick to bomb Libya would have bombed Syria if he could. Bombing Syria is not quite the same as bombing Libya or defenseless ISIS, and of course Assad is allied with Russia so there's no telling what they would have done. Kiss goodbye all assistance on Iran in that case. In addition, the accusation that Assad used chemical weapons was quickly exposed as a lie killing the pretext of the air attack. They tried and they failed. Obama, NATO, Israel are all on your side. You can't seriously be arguing with me on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't know God...
> look at this traitor, asking the west to invade Syria... and you call yourself Syrian? you are a traitor, and if you claim that this "Syrian Revolution" why do you need the west and others help? this shows that this war in Syria is all planned out... and you are prove of it, your betrayal shows it all...
> you want evidence of your master Robert Ford saying you work with terrorists, alright here you go...
> WASHINGTON: Once a top booster, ex-U.S. envoy no longer backs arming Syrian rebels | Syria | McClatchy DC
> 
> yes so it is perfect for Alasad to gas a city close to him on the first day of the UN inspectors arrival... again the only one benefits from chemical attack is the F$A terrorists themselves, since they know Obama said there is a red line, and you are here complaining about USA not invading and bombing Syria... see that shows you who are the F$A terrorists... and Obama couldn't do anything about it since he knew it was his terrorists who did it...
> 
> yes everyone that is against AQ and F$A terrorists are Islamphobes according to your funny logic... again you call yourself Islamist, your true colors are already exposed...
> 
> and yes
> F$A = AQ = I$I$


When did I ever suggest that the US should invade Syria?
LOL. You're talking about foreign help? If Asshead was loved by his people so much why would he have to bring Hezbollah and thousands of foreign shiites to help him fight these "terrorists?"
Make up your mind, you call me not Syrian, then you call me a traitor.
Ford said he collaberated with terrorists, yes, but he never said we were the same. His main complaint was that we couldn't hold off against them, which is untrue.
Yeah sure, Obama sure did bomb Assad after the rebels gassed themselves!
You dense being. Rebels don't benefit from "gassing themselves" at all, they can't afford to have losses or lose popular support. And U.N. inspectors mission was not to say *WHO* used chemical weapons, it was to see *IF* they were used. Big Difference. I'm not complaining about Obama not bombing us, I'm complaining about his false promises, which were built upon fallacies in the first place.
No, the French parliament idiots had a history of Islamophobia, before the revolution even began. But to your ignorant mind, I only think about 2011-2015.
You will continue to have baseless arguments.



libertad said:


> Obama, who was quick to bomb Libya would have bombed Syria if he could. Bombing Syria is not quite the same as bombing Libya or defenseless ISIS, and of course Assad is allied with Russia so there's no telling what they would have done. Kiss goodbye all assistance on Iran in that case. In addition, the accusation that Assad used chemical weapons was quickly exposed as a lie killing the pretext of the air attack. They tried and they failed. Obama, NATO, Israel are all on your side. You can't seriously be arguing with me on this?


So what if Russia is allied to Assad? The US of A bombed/invaded North Korea, invaded Cuba, invaded Vietnam, fought against China, which at the time was an ally of the Soviet Union, and the Soviets didn't attack the U.S. Why do you think it will be different now?
Yeah sure, where's your evidence? Independent journalists and HRW have both proved that Asshead used chemical weapons, so your argument is baseless, just like Assadist Lion's. Obama is not on our side, NATO is not on our side, and Israel are definitely not on our side. Israel had to ramp up it's security after Rebels took over the border with occupied Quneitra. With Assad on the border the security was much less tight. Why would they do that, hm?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> When did I ever suggest that the US should invade Syria?
> LOL. You're talking about foreign help? If Asshead was loved by his people so much why would he have to bring Hezbollah and thousands of foreign shiites to help him fight these "terrorists?"
> Make up your mind, you call me not Syrian, then you call me a traitor.
> Ford said he collaberated with terrorists, yes, but he never said we were the same. His main complaint was that we couldn't hold off against them, which is untrue.
> Yeah sure, Obama sure did bomb Assad after the rebels gassed themselves!
> You dense being. Rebels don't benefit from "gassing themselves" at all, they can't afford to have losses or lose popular support. And U.N. inspectors mission was not to say *WHO* used chemical weapons, it was to see *IF* they were used. Big Difference. I'm not complaining about Obama not bombing us, I'm complaining about his false promises, which were built upon fallacies in the first place.
> No, the French parliament idiots had a history of Islamophobia, before the revolution even began. But to your ignorant mind, I only think about 2011-2015.
> You will continue to have baseless arguments.


oh bombing Syria is just like invading Syria, or wait you don't understand the concept of independence and sovereignty, since your F$A terrorists are puppets and don't have that idea...
again Alasad didn't claim this was Syrian revolution, it was you who did, and yet you are here crying that the west didn't bomb your own country...

yes F$A master Ford, said that F$A work with terrorists, and they are not trusted and etc... I even gave you link...

Obama had no reason to bomb Syria, his own terrorists did the chemical attack, again, tell me what would Alasad benefit from such attack, oh wait yes he was calling the west to bomb him.. you are out of you mind, you are brainwashed, you have no reason or logic left in you...

look the French are backing you, same with most of the west, and you are here trying to deny that? shame on you, you have to be bending over to your masters soon anyways...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> oh bombing Syria is just like invading Syria, or wait you don't understand the concept of independence and sovereignty, since your F$A terrorists are puppets and don't have that idea...
> again Alasad didn't claim this was Syrian revolution, it was you who did, and yet you are here crying that the west didn't bomb your own country...
> 
> yes F$A master Ford, said that F$A work with terrorists, and they are not trusted and etc... I even gave you link...
> 
> Obama had no reason to bomb Syria, his own terrorists did the chemical attack, again, tell me what would Alasad benefit from such attack, oh wait yes he was calling the west to bomb him.. you are out of you mind, you are brainwashed, you have no reason or logic left in you...
> 
> look the French are backing you, same with most of the west, and you are here trying to deny that? shame on you, you have to be bending over to your masters soon anyways...


I never wanted it bombed, since it would just destroy infrastructure further. I was just calling out Obama's lies, and fallacies. His whole red line was based off of fallacious thinking. When did I say Asshead claimed this Revolution was a revolution? Only idiots like Gadaffi would do that.
No, he said FSA are not able to defend off against Nusra, and so they have to work with them.
What would Assad gain from the attack?
- Possibility to storm Eastern Ghouta
- Strike fear into hearts of civilians and rebels
- Kill as many civilians and rebels as possible
- Demonize the rebels in the eyes of the world, possibly get some support
- etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> So what if Russia is allied to Assad? The US of A bombed/invaded North Korea, invaded Cuba, invaded Vietnam, fought against China, which at the time was an ally of the Soviet Union, and the Soviets didn't attack the U.S. Why do you think it will be different now?
> Yeah sure, where's your evidence? Independent journalists and HRW have both proved that Asshead used chemical weapons, so your argument is baseless, just like Assadist Lion's. Obama is not on our side, NATO is not on our side, and Israel are definitely not on our side. Israel had to ramp up it's security after Rebels took over the border with occupied Quneitra. With Assad on the border the security was much less tight. Why would they do that, hm?



So you are advocating total invasion? WW3? For what? In every single one of those countries, it could be argued that the original objectives were never met. North Korea, still communist, Cuba, still communist and Castro is still there, Vietnam same story. We don't really have a good track record in regime change maybe you should find somebody else? And why should we be bombing Syria in the first place? Isn't this an indigenous revolution as you are saying? Its none of our business who rules there. Deal with your own problems and stop crying. FSA is always crying that there isn't enough being done to help them, all the while they are busy killing each other showing the world that they are not fit to rule. Israel is supporting you that's why they have conducted several air raids all over Syria. And here is a recent story.

More Evidence of Israeli Collaboration with Terrorists in Syria | Fig Trees and Vineyards

I can't keep going back and forth, arguing known facts with you. You support FSA, fine, just don't twist things around and tell me the sky is green and the grass is blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I never wanted it bombed, since it would just destroy infrastructure further. I was just calling out Obama's lies, and fallacies. His whole red line was based off of fallacious thinking. When did I say Asshead claimed this Revolution was a revolution? Only idiots like Gadaffi would do that.
> No, he said FSA are not able to defend off against Nusra, and so they have to work with them.
> What would Assad gain from the attack?
> - Possibility to storm Eastern Ghouta
> - Strike fear into hearts of civilians and rebels
> - Kill as many civilians and rebels as possible
> - Demonize the rebels in the eyes of the world, possibly get some support
> - etc.


you are sitting here complaining on why Obama didn't bomb Syria... again, your lies are already exposed..
and F$A master Ford, said they are not to be trusted and he doesn't even want to arm them anymore...

oh wait Alasad want to strom Ghouta with a chemical attack while the inspectors of the UN just arrived, wow great plan... are you kidding me? why would Alasad risk such attack, Ghouta attack could be handled differently using other means... kill as many civilians? yes because Alasad benefits so much from killing civilians, killing civilians gives him more support... are you out of your mind? Alasad does not want any trouble with the people, he already has enough problems with the west and their puppets, so he needs the people badly.... demonize the rebels terrorists by attacking with them chemicals? that attack gave the terrorists so much media attention and more support, even plans to supply them more and etc.. again that attack only benefits the F$A terrorists, their only way to drag their masters to war in Syria and help save them... and you are prove of it, since you are complaining about Obama never bombing Syria... you are a lost kid, you let emotions control you, unfortunately you are not using God's greatest gift, brain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ibo135

Dr.Thrax said:


> @ibo135, I don't care about YPG's ethnicity or anything. I hate them, the PKK,...



Turks and *Kurds also hate the YPG and PKK. PKK kills Kurds the most*.



Dr.Thrax said:


> ...and I'm starting to hate *Peshmerga* because of their actions in Iraq, too.



Peshmerga are sunni Kurds.



Dr.Thrax said:


> But I don't hate Kurds,...



Kurds like Turks are sunni.



Dr.Thrax said:


> All I care is that their secularist beliefs get eradicated, because secularism will never work in the Middle East. It never has.



Then you would like to know that the supporters of secularism in Turkey are shia. Like the PKK Crypto-Armenians. Armenians are not the only Crypto group in Turkey. There are Crypto-Israelis, the most powerful. There are Crypto-Greeks and others.

This is the ex-Chief of Staff of TSK (Turkeys Armed Forces). There are more ex-generals with photos like this. Majority of high-ranking officers in TSK are shia. TSK is the guardian of the secular regime.

















Dr.Thrax said:


> This is why *I hate* the *YPG* and most other *Kurdish* armed groups @Al-Kurdi. They cleanse the area from Arabs in order to make their own country.



YPG and PKK are Crypto-Armenians. Hope this is understood.

@Antaréss

TEL HAMEES IN KURDISH FIGHTER'S HAND..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> So you are advocating total invasion? WW3? For what? In every single one of those countries, it could be argued that the original objectives were never met. North Korea, still communist, Cuba, still communist and Castro is still there, Vietnam same story. We don't really have a good track record in regime change maybe you should find somebody else? And why should we be bombing Syria in the first place? Isn't this an indigenous revolution as you are saying? Its none of our business who rules there. Deal with your own problems and stop crying. FSA is always crying that there isn't enough being done to help them, all the while they are busy killing each other showing the world that they are not fit to rule. Israel is supporting you that's why they have conducted several air raids all over Syria. And here is a recent story.
> 
> More Evidence of Israeli Collaboration with Terrorists in Syria | Fig Trees and Vineyards
> 
> I can't keep going back and forth, arguing known facts with you. You support FSA, fine, just don't twist things around and tell me the sky is green and the grass is blue.


I'm not advocating for the bombing. I'm saying, the U.S. would have no one opposing them if they did it.


Syrian Lion said:


> you are sitting here complaining on why Obama didn't bomb Syria... again, your lies are already exposed..
> and F$A master Ford, said they are not to be trusted and he doesn't even want to arm them anymore...
> 
> oh wait Alasad want to strom Ghouta with a chemical attack while the inspectors of the UN just arrived, wow great plan... are you kidding me? why would Alasad risk such attack, Ghouta attack could be handled differently using other means... kill as many civilians? yes because Alasad benefits so much from killing civilians, killing civilians gives him more support... are you out of your mind? Alasad does not want any trouble with the people, he already has enough problems with the west and their puppets, so he needs the people badly.... demonize the rebels terrorists by attacking with them chemicals? that attack gave the terrorists so much media attention and more support, even plans to supply them more and etc.. again that attack only benefits the F$A terrorists, their only way to drag their masters to war in Syria and help save them... and you are prove of it, since you are complaining about Obama never bombing Syria... you are a lost kid, you let emotions control you, unfortunately you are not using God's greatest gift, brain...


You're idiotic. His main objective is killing people, to stay in power. You won't understand that because you would do the same exact thing if you were in power, based on your thinking.
lol, you're telling me about brains? You're a braindead zombie for the so-called "resistance axis."
You think a regime that did this Stand with Caesar: Stop Bashar al-Assad's Killing Machine | Facebook (warning: graphic photos in the link) won't gas its own people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not advocating for the bombing. I'm saying, the U.S. would have no one opposing them if they did it.
> 
> You're idiotic. His main objective is killing people, to stay in power. You won't understand that because you would do the same exact thing if you were in power, based on your thinking.
> lol, you're telling me about brains? You're a braindead zombie for the so-called "resistance axis."
> You think a regime that did this Stand with Caesar: Stop Bashar al-Assad's Killing Machine | Facebook (warning: graphic photos in the link) won't gas its own people?


yes again with same old propaganda... if Ceaser also said Alasad sunk the Titanic you would believe him, because it fits your agenda... don't try to hide F$A crimes with lies and propaganda... the problem with you is that you're not using your brain... why would some document their crime and keep it on a laptop so ceaser can take it? again you can't ask these simple questions, why, where, when, how, what, if you ask yourself those questions each time you hear such story you might wake up to the truth... again Alasad would not benefit anything from such a chemical attack as you claim... the only one that would beneift would be the F$A terrorists in order to drag their masters into this war...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

@Syrian Lion .. too many fsa/nusra/qaeda fanboys here posting terrorist pov videos, let's see some of SAA in action vs these rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

gau8av said:


> @Syrian Lion .. too many fsa/nusra/qaeda fanboys here posting terrorist pov videos, let's see some of SAA in action vs these rats.


well they need to post such videos, they are losing badly, their morals is dead, they have to boost it with going crazy on online forum and making a big deal of destroying a vehicle and tank, its like a new war tactics...

but since you asked I will provide couple pictures...
for example this happens a lot, where the SAA capture terrorists...







or news like this, capturing hill 101 in Homs shaer gas field..






or Syrian army along with tribal fighters liberate 21 villages in Haskah






there is more, but mostly graphic pictures...
now in terms of videos, I wont post them here, they are mostly graphic or contain graphic footage... and I'm more of political guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Syrian Lion said:


> well they need to post such videos, they are losing badly, their morals is dead, they have to boost it with going crazy on online forum and making a big deal of destroying a vehicle and tank, its like a new war tactics...
> 
> but since you asked I will provide couple pictures...
> for example this happens a lot, where the SAA capture terrorists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or news like this, capturing hill 101 in Homs shaer gas field..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Syrian army along with tribal fighters liberate 21 villages in Haskah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is more, but mostly graphic pictures...
> now in terms of videos, I wont post them here, they are mostly graphic or contain graphic footage... and I'm more of political guy


allrite, fair enuff. 

good luck to Syria, hope you wipe out these filthy wahhabi terrorists soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

gau8av said:


> allrite, fair enuff.
> 
> good luck to Syria, hope you wipe out these filthy wahhabi terrorists soon.


Thanks, I won't let you down, if I find a good video that is worth sharing, I will post it here and tag you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*Syrian Opposition to Post Dead Detainees’ Photos*






_The Syrian police defector known as Caesar (wearing a blue hooded jacket), who smuggled photographs that document the torture and execution of Syrian dissidents, appeared before the House Foreign Affairs Committee last year._

*By MICHAEL R. GORDON*

*MARCH 4, 2015*

WASHINGTON — *The Syrian opposition on Wednesday began posting about 4,000 photographs of detainees who have died in President Bashar al-Assad’s prisons so that family members can try to identify the victims and potentially serve as plaintiffs in war crimes cases that could be filed in courts in Europe and possibly the United States.*

Nearly 27,000 photos of Syrian detainees have been turned over to the F.B.I. for analysis, but the Syrian opposition is now taking the unusual step of publishing those in which the victims’ facial features have not been blurred or otherwise disguised, as they have been in the past because of privacy concerns. The pictures were smuggled out of Syria by a former Syrian police photographer and renowned defector, who uses the pseudonym Caesar.

Secretary of State John Kerry told a United Nations human rights body in Geneva on Monday that the photos Caesar provided show graphic evidence of torture at the hands of the Syrian government.

Many of the faces in the photos are emaciated. Some show signs of beatings. Some of the victims are women, and some are very young. Markings on their foreheads, which were applied by Syrian government officials, indicate the detention center where the prisoners were held and which security agency was responsible for them.

By publishing photos of the victims, the opposition is trying to make it possible for relatives to pick them out and, more important for potential legal action, confirm their nationalities. If some of the victims can be shown to have been dual citizens of Britain, Spain, Turkey, the United States or other countries, that would assist the effort to pursue charges for war crimes in courts in those nations, opponents of the Assad government say.

“It is essential that those responsible are brought before a court of law, whether that is The Hague, New York, London or Madrid,” said Toby Cadman, a London-based lawyer who is representing Caesar and his supporters.

The photos are being published on two opposition websites: a Facebook page,*StandwithCaesar*, maintained by Caesar’s supporters, and a site that focuses on the plight of political prisoners and missing Syrians, الجمعية السورية للمفقودين و معتقلي الرأي

“In order to be able to be effective in the pursuit of justice for the victims we must have witnesses and plaintiffs to begin the legal process in national courts where we are planning prosecutions against the Assad regime for war crimes,” said Mouaz Moustafa, who has served as a representative in Washington for Caesar. “It is also important to bring closure for families by helping them identify their missing loved ones.”

Caesar, who is now living in an undisclosed location in Europe, has played a central role in revealing human rights abuses at the hands of the Syrian government. He did not start out as an activist. Caesar was photographing accident scenes forSyria’s military police when the conflict erupted and he was assigned to take pictures of bodies from detention centers, many of which displayed signs of torture. Concluding that he was documenting war crimes, Caesar downloaded copies of the photos and defected.

Obama administration officials believe that the photos are authentic and have praised him for revealing the abuses. In July, Caesar visited Washington, where, wearing a hood to hide his identity, he briefed a congressional panel. He also appeared at the Holocaust Memorial Museum, visited the White House and met with Samantha Power, the American ambassador to the United Nations.

“Anyone who has seen the images will never forget them,” Mr. Kerry said on Monday. “Maimed bodies, people with their eyes gouged out, emaciated prisoners. It defies anybody’s sense of humanity.”

But Caesar’s revelations have not led to concerted international action against the Assad government. Russia’s veto power in the United Nations Security Council has posed an obstacle for referring war crimes allegations against Mr. Assad to the International Criminal Court. In providing the photos to the United States, Caesar and his supporters hoped that the Obama administration would help the legal efforts to hold the Assad government accountable.

In July, Caesar gave 26,948 of his photographs to the F.B.I., and the bureau was to evaluate their authenticity and provide assessments of its findings.

The painstaking work has been difficult, and there is no deadline for completing it, a senior American law enforcement official said in October.

To try to identify the victims, American officials have been using facial recognition software to compare the photos that Caesar provided with visa and passport photos in the State Department’s database and with photos in a separate terrorism database. But only a small number of possible identifications have been made, according to American lawmakers who were briefed on the results last year.

As a result, Caesar’s supporters decided to take matters into their own hands by posting thousands of the photos.

“Regrettably, the F.B.I. has not yet disclosed its findings,” Mr. Cadman said. “That has prompted our team to make a very difficult decision to set up a process by which family members can go through a collection of images with a view to identifying missing loved ones that they believe were arbitrarily arrested, tortured and possibly murdered by the regime.”

If charges are pursued abroad or in the United States, Caesar may also testify, Mr. Moustafa, his representative, said.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/03/0...f-photos-of-dead-detainees.html?referrer&_r=2

Be warned guys: Some of the images are EXTREMELY graphic and disturbing. They are, however, the face of war as the butcher Assad and his foreign backers have chosen to torture innocent and defenseless Syrians to death. Don't look at the albums If you have a weak stomach. 

Stand with Caesar: Stop Bashar al-Assad's Killing Machine | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

ebray said:


> *Syrian Opposition to Post Dead Detainees’ Photos*
> 
> 
> View attachment 199409
> 
> _The Syrian police defector known as Caesar (wearing a blue hooded jacket), who smuggled photographs that document the torture and execution of Syrian dissidents, appeared before the House Foreign Affairs Committee last year._
> 
> *By MICHAEL R. GORDON*
> 
> *MARCH 4, 2015*
> 
> WASHINGTON — *The Syrian opposition on Wednesday began posting about 4,000 photographs of detainees who have died in President Bashar al-Assad’s prisons so that family members can try to identify the victims and potentially serve as plaintiffs in war crimes cases that could be filed in courts in Europe and possibly the United States.*
> 
> Nearly 27,000 photos of Syrian detainees have been turned over to the F.B.I. for analysis, but the Syrian opposition is now taking the unusual step of publishing those in which the victims’ facial features have not been blurred or otherwise disguised, as they have been in the past because of privacy concerns. The pictures were smuggled out of Syria by a former Syrian police photographer and renowned defector, who uses the pseudonym Caesar.
> 
> Secretary of State John Kerry told a United Nations human rights body in Geneva on Monday that the photos Caesar provided show graphic evidence of torture at the hands of the Syrian government.
> 
> Many of the faces in the photos are emaciated. Some show signs of beatings. Some of the victims are women, and some are very young. Markings on their foreheads, which were applied by Syrian government officials, indicate the detention center where the prisoners were held and which security agency was responsible for them.
> 
> By publishing photos of the victims, the opposition is trying to make it possible for relatives to pick them out and, more important for potential legal action, confirm their nationalities. If some of the victims can be shown to have been dual citizens of Britain, Spain, Turkey, the United States or other countries, that would assist the effort to pursue charges for war crimes in courts in those nations, opponents of the Assad government say.
> 
> “It is essential that those responsible are brought before a court of law, whether that is The Hague, New York, London or Madrid,” said Toby Cadman, a London-based lawyer who is representing Caesar and his supporters.
> 
> The photos are being published on two opposition websites: a Facebook page,*StandwithCaesar*, maintained by Caesar’s supporters, and a site that focuses on the plight of political prisoners and missing Syrians, الجمعية السورية للمفقودين و معتقلي الرأي
> 
> “In order to be able to be effective in the pursuit of justice for the victims we must have witnesses and plaintiffs to begin the legal process in national courts where we are planning prosecutions against the Assad regime for war crimes,” said Mouaz Moustafa, who has served as a representative in Washington for Caesar. “It is also important to bring closure for families by helping them identify their missing loved ones.”
> 
> Caesar, who is now living in an undisclosed location in Europe, has played a central role in revealing human rights abuses at the hands of the Syrian government. He did not start out as an activist. Caesar was photographing accident scenes forSyria’s military police when the conflict erupted and he was assigned to take pictures of bodies from detention centers, many of which displayed signs of torture. Concluding that he was documenting war crimes, Caesar downloaded copies of the photos and defected.
> 
> Obama administration officials believe that the photos are authentic and have praised him for revealing the abuses. In July, Caesar visited Washington, where, wearing a hood to hide his identity, he briefed a congressional panel. He also appeared at the Holocaust Memorial Museum, visited the White House and met with Samantha Power, the American ambassador to the United Nations.
> 
> “Anyone who has seen the images will never forget them,” Mr. Kerry said on Monday. “Maimed bodies, people with their eyes gouged out, emaciated prisoners. It defies anybody’s sense of humanity.”
> 
> But Caesar’s revelations have not led to concerted international action against the Assad government. Russia’s veto power in the United Nations Security Council has posed an obstacle for referring war crimes allegations against Mr. Assad to the International Criminal Court. In providing the photos to the United States, Caesar and his supporters hoped that the Obama administration would help the legal efforts to hold the Assad government accountable.
> 
> In July, Caesar gave 26,948 of his photographs to the F.B.I., and the bureau was to evaluate their authenticity and provide assessments of its findings.
> 
> The painstaking work has been difficult, and there is no deadline for completing it, a senior American law enforcement official said in October.
> 
> To try to identify the victims, American officials have been using facial recognition software to compare the photos that Caesar provided with visa and passport photos in the State Department’s database and with photos in a separate terrorism database. But only a small number of possible identifications have been made, according to American lawmakers who were briefed on the results last year.
> 
> As a result, Caesar’s supporters decided to take matters into their own hands by posting thousands of the photos.
> 
> “Regrettably, the F.B.I. has not yet disclosed its findings,” Mr. Cadman said. “That has prompted our team to make a very difficult decision to set up a process by which family members can go through a collection of images with a view to identifying missing loved ones that they believe were arbitrarily arrested, tortured and possibly murdered by the regime.”
> 
> If charges are pursued abroad or in the United States, Caesar may also testify, Mr. Moustafa, his representative, said.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/03/0...f-photos-of-dead-detainees.html?referrer&_r=2
> 
> Be warned guys: Some of the images are EXTREMELY graphic and disturbing. They are, however, the face of war as the butcher Assad and his foreign backers have chosen to torture innocent and defenseless Syrians to death. Don't look at the albums If you have a weak stomach.
> 
> Stand with Caesar: Stop Bashar al-Assad's Killing Machine | Facebook


 yes America's human rights is so pure and clean, no nukes were ever used, or other chemical weapons, and CIA torture and etc.. so ceaser went to America for human rights problems .. this is America's stage act, torture and crap... they are the masters of torture... 
this is nothing but more propaganda and lies and those pictures show no evidence of who did what or why... again why would someone record or document their crimes.. more lies and propaganda from ebray.. old stuff, bring something new... for example Alasad sinking the titanic is a good topic


----------



## The SiLent crY

1000 said:


> I think that White Shroud groups will succeed in retaking towns and cities on the Euphrates once the Safavids on the other side of the border reach Al Qaim to export the fight into Al Bukamal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think



Why do you use " Safavids " in your posts ?

Isn't it insulting to thousands of men fighting ISIS in your country ?


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Lion said:


> yes America's human rights is so pure and clean, no nukes were ever used, or other chemical weapons, and CIA torture and etc.. so ceaser went to America for human rights problems .. this is America's stage act, torture and crap... they are the masters of torture...
> this is nothing but more propaganda and lies and those pictures show no evidence of who did what or why... again why would someone record or document their crimes.. more lies and propaganda from ebray.. old stuff, bring something new... for example Alasad sinking the titanic is a good topic



Is it OK to torture thousands of people to death and even gouge out their eyes using techniques devised by Communists and Nazis because others purportedly kill using torture?

The reason why the genocidal regime photographed them all with one number and one letter tags is to identify each of the victims as well as the detention center where they were imprisoned so that Assadist military officials who ordered their deaths could have proof their orders were carried out.

Some of the victims from the few previously released photos have already been identified by their families like the anti-assad political prisoner Engineer Ahmed al-Nashwan from Daraa and the Syrian army defector Lieutenant Colonel Hussein Harmoush, who fled Syria in June 2011 before being abducted in southern Turkey by three Assadist intelligence operatives. Now that 4000 more photos are out, it is only a matter of time before the relatives of the victims identify them.
_






_
You can laugh now,but they'll be the ones laughing when you'll burn in hell alongside the tyrants you support.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Antaréss

Earthquake......kidding me ?, looks like *SANA retards did not watch the video*, they say that the Air-Force Intelligence building was destroyed by an '_earthquake_'...
Every single comment was making fun of SANA....*Al-Assad media for you* .


SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He post picture of obama as Zionist while he lives in the US


I know about some people who shout '_death to America_' and yet America is supporting them somewhere in the south of the Arabian Peninsula .


Syrian Lion said:


> and in your dream, F$A terrorists will never control us Syrians, Syrians will never allow those terrorists to have anything or any place in Syria...


Syria will *NEVER* become a part of the so-called '_Persian Empire v2.0_' .
As for you, just learn to swim, you'll have a nice trip via the Mediterranean Sea  .


Syrian Lion said:


> yeah but you post old videos, not important, look a tank got destroyed and etc..


If you claim there is something old...go on and prove yourself right .


> _but even if Assad used them so what? Why should he not use all the means at his disposal to win the war? And why is the use of chemical weapons a 'red line' but not a suicide bomb? Its all BS to scare the Syrian government to fight with one hand behind it's back._


@Dr.Thrax, there isn't any point in talking to someone who believes there isn't any problem if a president used chemical weapons to keep himself safe...anyone who reads what he wrote
will believe that it is a war between '_Al-Assad and Nazis_'...and by the way suicide bomb isn't worse than a barrel bomb :






Syrian Lion said:


> look at this traitor, asking the west to invade Syria... and you call yourself Syrian? you are a traitor, and if you claim that this "Syrian Revolution" why do you need the west and others help? this shows that this war in Syria is all planned out... and you are prove of it, your betrayal shows it all...


We don't want westerners to invade Syria...but we want them to keep an eye at the foreign mercenaries that Al-Assad brought...they will create a new terror list if they did what I am saying .
What about those who didn't only ask for support *BUT ACTUALLY BROUGHT sectarian militias from Afghanistan, Iran, Southern Iraq and Southern Iraq ?, are they Syrians or something ?*


Syrian Lion said:


> yes because Alasad benefits so much from killing civilians, killing civilians gives him more support...


He does, *killing civilians makes people give up*...*since the coward regime keeps detaining women..., which means so much for Muslims* .
*Same goes for children* .


Syrian Lion said:


> so he needs the people badly....


Yes !, you finally managed to make sense, he *BADLY NEEDS US*, *but when found that there isn't any hope left as we don't want him anymore...he decided to follow the will of his father (curse be upon both of them)* .


Syrian Lion said:


> demonize the rebels terrorists by attacking with them chemicals?


*By killing victims...and putting the blame on victims themselves* .


Syrian Lion said:


> or wait you don't understand the concept of independence and sovereignty,


Back to your '_sovereignty_' ?, we have seen how he kept barking when Turks got in for Sulaiman Shah, *but when his foreign sectarian terrorists roam the country 24/7 it is called* '_sovereignty_' .


Syrian Lion said:


> you have no reason or logic left in you...


Guess who is talking about '_reasons_' or '_logic_'...well keep fleeing...I'd like to remind everyone of what *Bishop Ibrahim* told the media few days before he was kidnapped :
*"There is no persecution of Christians and there is no single plan to kill Christians. Everyone respects Christians, bullets are random and not targeting the Christians because they are Christians."* - Available online .

If he was not anti-FSA why would they ever kidnap him ?, on the other hand we have got Al-Assad...who had been whining and crying '_I am protecting minorities_', but unfortunately *Bishop Ibrahim refuted his claims...which is another reason why Al-Assad is the one who had kidnapped them* .

So instead of wasting our time here get back to that thread, and *ANSWER ME*...'_Mr. all Logic and Sovereignty_' : defence.pk/threads/middle-eastern-christians-flee-violence-for-ancient-homeland-of-orthodoxy.355274/page-17
--------------------------


Syrian Lion said:


> I'm more of political guy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1000

The SiLent crY said:


> Why do you use " Safavids " in your posts ?
> 
> Isn't it insulting to thousands of men fighting ISIS in your country ?



Not an insult, I think we are all Safavids at this point and we should admit it when that is what they call us.

--
against IS 
Dempsey does not rule out U.S. ground troops in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Antaréss said:


> Earthquake......kidding me ?, looks like *SANA retards did not watch the video*, they say that the Air-Force Intelligence building was destroyed by an '_earthquake_'...
> Every single comment was making fun of SANA....*Al-Assad media for you* .
> I know about some people who shout '_death to America_' and yet America is supporting them somewhere in the south of the Arabian Peninsula .
> Syria will *NEVER* become a part of the so-called '_Persian Empire v2.0_' .
> As for you, just learn to swim, you'll have a nice trip via the Mediterranean Sea  .
> If you claim there is something old...go on and prove yourself right .
> @Dr.Thrax, there isn't any point in talking to someone who believes there isn't any problem if a president used chemical weapons to keep himself safe...anyone who reads what he wrote
> will believe that it is a war between '_Al-Assad and Nazis_'...and by the way suicide bomb isn't worse than a barrel bomb :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want westerners to invade Syria...but we want them to keep an eye at the foreign mercenaries that Al-Assad brought...they will create a new terror list if they did what I am saying .
> What about those who didn't only ask for support *BUT ACTUALLY BROUGHT sectarian militias from Afghanistan, Iran, Southern Iraq and Southern Iraq ?, are they Syrians or something ?*
> He does, *killing civilians makes people give up*...*since the coward regime keeps detaining women..., which means so much for Muslims* .
> *Same goes for children* .
> Yes !, you finally managed to make sense, he *BADLY NEEDS US*, *but when found that there isn't any hope left as we don't want him anymore...he decided to follow the will of his father (curse be upon both of them)* .
> *By killing victims...and putting the blame on victims themselves* .
> Back to your '_sovereignty_' ?, we have seen how he kept barking when Turks got in for Sulaiman Shah, *but when his foreign sectarian terrorists roam the country 24/7 it is called* '_sovereignty_' .
> Guess who is talking about '_reasons_' or '_logic_'...well keep fleeing...I'd like to remind everyone of what *Bishop Ibrahim* told the media few days before he was kidnapped :
> *"There is no persecution of Christians and there is no single plan to kill Christians. Everyone respects Christians, bullets are random and not targeting the Christians because they are Christians."* - Available online .
> 
> If he was not anti-FSA why would they ever kidnap him ?, on the other hand we have got Al-Assad...who had been whining and crying '_I am protecting minorities_', but unfortunately *Bishop Ibrahim refuted his claims...which is another reason why Al-Assad is the one who had kidnapped them* .
> 
> So instead of wasting our time here get back to that thread, and *ANSWER ME*...'_Mr. all Logic and Sovereignty_' : defence.pk/threads/middle-eastern-christians-flee-violence-for-ancient-homeland-of-orthodoxy.355274/page-17
> --------------------------


More lies, where does sana even mention the word intelligence hq... See you expose yourself... Keep posting... Again I don't read all your crap the way you write is really messy, keep it short and sweet and don't cherry pick my posts, you either quote everything or you don't... Because in my other comments I already have answered your lies..

Also make up stuff and lies, try harder next time trying to bring Christians in this... Look Christians will never support MB terrorists or nu$ra terrorists and we already discussed this.. So if you want my replies I suggest you go back and read all of my post don't cherry pick it...


----------



## Serpentine

A big hunt:

18 JN main commanders were killed after a SyAF Mig-29 targeted the building in which they were holding a meeting in Idlib province. Joulani, the leader of JN was also present but he escaped death this time, but he'll also come to an end in one of these bombings.

3 of the dead commanders:

Abu Omar al-Kurdi
Abu al-Bara' al-Ansari
Abu Mos'ab al Falastini


Samir Hijazi Aka Abu Humam al-Suri is the absolute military commander of #JN#AQ. he was killed by Syrian Air Force. He fought with OBL.

Elijah J. Magnier (@EjmAlrai) | Twitter

------------------------

Great, that's the kind of news we need to hear in Syria. Just target the heads of snake, if they grow back, target them again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

1000 said:


> Not an insult, I think we are all Safavids at this point and we should admit it when that is what they call us.



What's your point here ?


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> What's your point here ?



He is being sarcastic, that's what he basically means. You should've known @1000 personality by now, he's a cool guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Serpentine said:


> He is being sarcastic, that's what he basically means. You should've known @1000 personality by now, he's a cool guy.


Indeed, cool guy and funny (his sarcasm)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: More Than 20 Martyred In Qadhi Askar Due To Barrel Bombs*


























Serpentine said:


> 18 JN main commanders were killed after a SyAF Mig-29 targeted the building in which they were holding a meeting in Idlib province. Joulani, the leader of JN was also present but he escaped death this time, but he'll also come to an end in one of these bombings.
> 
> 3 of the dead commanders:
> 
> Abu Omar al-Kurdi
> Abu al-Bara' al-Ansari
> Abu Mos'ab al Falastini


*Abu Mus'ab Al-Falasteeni* and *Abu Al-Bara' Al-Ansari* were killed by the *US-led coalition airstrikes* in Idlib last *February* right after they seized the *Base 46*. By America itself, not by those who keep shouting '_death to America_' .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571351936579932161*More sources (Arabic):* A - B - C - D


Syrian Lion said:


> More lies, where does sana even mention the word intelligence hq


1. Posted right after the incident.
2. People of Aleppo denied that there was any '_earthquake_', have fun reading what Syrians told SANA : *Click Here*
3. Or read the entire REPORT .


Syrian Lion said:


> Because in my other comments I already have answered your lies..


You have answered nothing, and you will *NEVER* answer anything. You ignored my posts in the aforementioned thread, everyone can see that if they visit the thread .
Besides, you *just claimed that you had given answers to my posts a long time before I joined the forum so I asked you to give me links to your alleged answers*, but you did not provide any link....*which proves either me or you, wrong* .


Syrian Lion said:


> try harder next time trying to bring Christians in this...


I don't need Christians anymore, I've got Muslims...*who represent the oppressed majority in Syria* .
Even if all Christians are pro-Assad (*which is definitely untrue*), this doesn't give you the permission to stand against the majority and support the genocidal operations committed by Al-Assad .


Syrian Lion said:


> Look Christians will never support MB terrorists or nu$ra terrorists and we already discussed this..


It is not about MB or Al-Nusra, but who needs your support ?, you just stop saying '_We Syrians_' because *even if* :

I believed you are a Syrian Christian.

I believed that %100 of Syrian Christians support Al-Assad.
- *Christians do NOT represent more than 10% of Syrians* .
- *More than 95% of the victims are Syrian Muslims .*
- *Mosques that were destroyed are far more than churches in number .*

And by the way, *I discussed*...*not* '_we discussed_', the only thing you did is that you kept repeating your nonsense, and that's not only me but many members have noticed that .
Did you see the latest 400 photos of the tortured prisoners ?, no you just keep saying '_propaganda_' which *means you are speechless* .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Syrian Lion, wouldn't you stop your blah-blah ?, I support Maria Sharapova fine now ?
The photos were leaked by a defector .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss what are you talking about, I already replied to your lies and propaganda, and if you are looking for my previous posts, you can go to my profile and check out my comments and threads..
and in that picture you posted about Sana, the word intelligence was not even mentioned yet you made a up a lie and said that they did... that was my comment... 
again like I said before, don't cherry pick my comments, or you can't do any better?, you take what fits your agenda trying to twist my words and etc... just like F$A terrorists supporters here, they only post false news and when their own source is used against them that source becomes false and not credible anymore....

and those pictures show nothing, only God knows who did it..,. again it doesn't make sense to why would someone want to document their crimes.. oh yes so a guy named ceaser can take it and give it USA... that makes perfect sense....

you are Alqaeda supporter, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> @Antaréss what are you talking about, I already replied to your lies and propaganda, and if you are looking for my previous posts, you can go to my profile and check out my comments and threads..
> and in that picture you posted about Sana, the word intelligence was not even mentioned yet you made a up a lie and said that they did... that was my comment...
> again like I said before, don't cherry pick my comments, or you can't do any better?, you take what fits your agenda trying to twist my words and etc... just like F$A terrorists supporters here, they only post false news and when their own source is used against them that source becomes false and not credible anymore....
> 
> and those pictures show nothing, only God knows who did it..,. again it doesn't make sense to why would someone want to document their crimes.. oh yes so a guy named ceaser can take it and give it USA... that makes perfect sense....
> 
> you are Alqaeda supporter, right?


The guy uses the alias Caesar, which in Arabic would sound like "Kay-sar." So the name isn't foreign to Arabic, it's just an alias.
And he had 26,948 photos of tortured detainees, most of the detainees had markings of where they were tortured, killed, when, etc.

The First Army hits one of the strongholds that stationed Iranian militias on Qreen hill with a TOW missile.




Islamic Front | Bombing a building on the outskirts of Ariha in the Idlib countryside.




Halab News Network: The Sham Front hits the gas storages with hell cannons which cause direct hits 3-5-2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SAA Facebook page on targeting the JN meeting:

Based on highly accurate intel from SyAF intelligence regarding high value targets in a meeting in Idlib.

SyAF attack gunship leveled the building where the meeting was held, killing 18 top of the line al-Nusra terrorists leaders, including Abu Hamam al-Shami the military leader of al-Nusra terrorists.

Also, reports indicated that the supreme Emir of al-Nusra front al-Jawlani was injured in the airstrike.

Terrorists yesterday failed to attack SyAF intelligence HQ in Aleppo. Today, SyAF intelligence returned the favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Elijah J. Magnier (@EjmAlrai) | Twitter


Great source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566971958525693953




> Terrorists yesterday failed to attack SyAF intelligence HQ in Aleppo.


Nice failure:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Great source:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566971958525693953
> Nice failure:



Oh you again.
Al-Nusrats themselves confimred that their top military commander was sent to hell. Now what are you trying to deny?

Of course you must be sad. Israeli soldiers chit chatting with Nusra terrorists in Golan. 2 sides of the same coin. Yesterday was a big loss for AQ and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Oh you again.
> Al-Nusrats themselves confimred that their top military commander was sent to hell. Now what are you trying to deny?


So 18 commanders turned into 1? BTW Syrian MiG-29th can use precise strikes at all. 



> Of course you must be sad. Israeli soldiers chit chatting with Nusra terrorists in Golan. 2 sides of the same coin. Yesterday was a big loss for AQ and Israel.


I can clearly see the rebel 3 color not Nusra black flag. Another propaganda fail.


----------



## 1000

Future of Syria's Nusra Front in question after commander killed| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest images of Airforce intelligence building in Aleppo. 






Another blow to Assad crime family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I can clearly see the rebel 3 color not Nusra black flag. Another propaganda fail.


Which flag? There is no 3 color flag in the picture. I didn't put that pic here for your approval, Israel has acted as Nusra's air force since a year ago, that's nothing secret. You are basically the same.


Alienoz_TR said:


> Latest images of Airforce intelligence building in Aleppo.


After digging tunnels like rats underground, they missed the building and they couldn't capture it even after the explosion. If they weren't desperate, they wouldn't go under ground and dig for months like rats to blow a building up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> After digging tunnels like rats underground, they missed the building and they couldn't capture it even after the explosion. If they weren't desperate, they wouldn't go under ground and dig for months like rats to blow a building up.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573881641728409602
While we are talking about rats...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573881641728409602
> While we are talking about rats...



Digging a tunnel is rat behavior..
twitter news is mostly BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> Digging a tunnel is rat behavior..
> twitter news is mostly BS



Digging of tunnels during the siege is a method which has been used since ancient times, probably since Roman times. Even before medieval times.

Even Muslim armies used this method against Crusaders during the Crusades.



1000 said:


> Digging a tunnel is rat behavior..
> twitter news is mostly BS



One more thing: twitter is the source where I see the photos of dead Shiite invaders killed by IS during the clashes.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Digging of tunnels during the siege is a method which has been used since ancient times, probably since Roman times. Even before medieval times.
> 
> Even Muslim armies used this method against Crusaders during the Crusades.
> 
> One more thing: twitter is the source where I see the photos of dead Shiite invaders killed by IS during the clashes.



Still looks like rat behavior.
Not IRGC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573881641728409602
> While we are talking about rats...



Is it as true as the news of 'tens of Iranian officers' in a cage in Mosul that you blabbered last night?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Which flag? There is no 3 color flag in the picture.















> Israel has acted as Nusra's air force since a year ago, that's nothing secret. You are basically the same.


What u are babbling? Did IAF destroy air base with Assad's genocidal barrel bombers? Did IAF destroy encircled Wadi Daif or Aleppo prison which Nusra was storming leaving hundreds dead? Did IAF destroy a single shitty BMP?

All Israel did is destroying couple ILLEGAL shipments to Hezbollah terrorists. Total number of killed in all Israeli strikes combined was about 10, virtually all - foreign terrorists.

If Nusra could use IAF just for one day the war would be ended long time ago.



> After digging tunnels like rats underground, they missed the building


Check pics. More than half of the building is destroyed. Another half is now standing on shaky land and I doubt it is useful. Also since this kind of buildings must have huge underground facilities (in case of air attack) and they are all destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

8 PKK/YPG members killed by IS.

شهداء مقاومة مقاطعة كوباني وجزيرة



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573910061992407040


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


>



Now it seems you also have eyesight problems. That flag doesn't not look like what you posted.




500 said:


> What u are babbling? Did IAF destroy air base with Assad's genocidal barrel bombers? Did IAF destroy encircled Wadi Daif or Aleppo prison which Nusra was storming leaving hundreds dead? Did IAF destroy a single shitty BMP?
> 
> All Israel did is destroying couple ILLEGAL shipments to Hezbollah terrorists. Total number of killed in all Israeli strikes combined was about 10, virtually all - foreign terrorists.
> 
> If Nusra could use IAF just for one day the war would be ended long time ago.



When you target those who are fightin Nusra, you are acting as their air force. You just can't increase it because it would turn in to an all out war, that's why you use coward hit and run attacks.



500 said:


> Check pics. More than half of the building is destroyed. Another half is now standing on shaky land and I doubt it is useful. Also since this kind of buildings must have huge underground facilities (in case of air attack) and they are all destroyed.



You really thought air force intelligence officers were working in that building after more than a year of fighting around it? That building is a ghost house and it's just a symbol of resistance. Rebels sacrificed hundreds of their fighters to capture that building with no success. It doesn't have any strategic value anymore.

Yes the building is damaged, but they couldn't capture the damaged building even after they blew it up like underground rats which is a huge failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Now it seems you also have eyesight problems. That flag doesn't not look like what you posted.


I see horizontal green, white and black strips.



> When you target those who are fightin Nusra, you are acting as their air force. You just can't increase it because it would turn in to an all out war, that's why you use coward hit and run attacks.


IS also fights Nusra, that means everyone who bombs IS are Nusra air force?  Congrats, you just called IrAF and SyAF a "Nusra air force" 

In past 4 years we killed much less than there are dying in 1 day. So we have ZERO affect on civil war in Syria.



> You really thought air force intelligence officers were working in that building after more than a year of fighting around it? That building is a ghost house and it's just a symbol of resistance. Rebels sacrificed hundreds of their fighters to capture that building with no success. It doesn't have any strategic value anymore.


You claimed that they failed to bomb the building. I proved u were wrong. Now u say its not important. 

That building was used as fortress and snipe position. 



> Yes the building is damaged, but they couldn't capture the damaged building even after they blew it up like underground rats which is a huge failure.


Staying in that damaged building would be quite silly.


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


> @Banu Hashim
> 
> Do you have a map or anything with information about the locations of tribes in the region



https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قبائل_سوريا

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عرب_سوريا

What do you need a map for?

I gather that you are interested in the tribal/clan/family makeup in Eastern Syria vis-a-vis nearby Anbar and Ninawa? Am I right?

I got material in Arabic aside from those two Wikipedia links in Arabic (there are references) but since you don't read Arabic too well it cannot be of much help.

See this link then;

The Islamic State and the Arab Tribes in Eastern Syria

See the notes and references too.

WIthout going into too much detail then the Arab tribes of Eastern Syria and Western and Northern Iraq are largely the same with slightly different clans etc. The all belong to the same few major tribal confederations.

The Shammar are a prominent tribe in Eastern Syria and they are all against Daesh. Some even fight alongside the Kurds which you might not like, lol.

@Antaréss

You are doing a fantastic job, sister. Please continue doing your excellent work. Nobody is ever able to counter your facts. We all know why that is, lol. Determined and strong-willed Arab women are always the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Oh, border guards meet with border guards. Because that surely didn't happen when Asshead was in power.
If you haven't noticed, all border guards meet/see each other, on a daily basis, from both sides. Even if they are from countries that absolutely hate each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

a pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: Barrel Bombs Hit Qurtuba (Cordoba) District*




That was another mosque, destroyed by the regime.
-  "_It is just a mosque...it doesn't matter_"  -

@Syrian Lion, am I wrong ?


Serpentine said:


> Israeli soldiers chit chatting with Nusra terrorists in Golan.


*Few days ago, when Netanyahu was at the US Congress* :




Such images *don't prove anything* .


1000 said:


> a pic


*Al-Nusra have once kidnapped some Fijian U.N. peacekeepers and released them in Golan*, where do you expect the U.N. peacekeepers to be ? *near the borders* .


Alshawi1234 said:


> But *ALL the PMF members are Iraqis*.*there may be some images of a handful of Iranians*, but that doesn't mean anything compared to the scale of the battles.





1000 said:


> *They keep saying Iranians are fighting* whilst there aren't any but a handful of advisers and a few Islamists that managed to enter Samarra and _protect the shrine_.


There *are* *many Iranians in Iraq*, *ISIS have killed all these in one day in Iraq* :














_Click to enlarge_​
Published by the *Iranian media*, few days ago :

If you look at *Photo #6*, I counted at least (12 x 3 = *36*) coffins which means Iranians in Iraq are not '_few_' .

I will presume that they were all killed in one day, but that rate is still high even if they were killed in 7 days.
ISIS have never reached *Al-Imamayn Al-Askariyain* (as), therefore I don't think they were killed in Samarra'.

If ISIS managed to kill that number of '_advisers_' in short time, I don't think Sulaimani will succeed in Tikrit.
*Update:* The *Iranian media* actually says they are *58*, not 36 .
*Sources (Farsi):* A - B - C - D - E

@Syrian Lion, hope you don't say '_you support ISIS_', I have stated my opinion with regards to Iraq a while ago:
(*ISIS* vs *ISF & Sectarian Shiite Militias* vs *Peshmerga* *=* *Evil* vs *Evil* vs *Evil*).
This is my current trend .
The major problem isn't with the official Iraqi army, but with the sectarian pro-mullah militias fighting alongside with them. I don't have much reasons to trust these .
---------------------------------------------------------
@Banu Hashim, thank you bro , keep your password somewhere else next time  .
---------------------------------------------------------
@1000:

1. The first source you provided belongs to *January 2014* (click here).
2. The second source you provided belongs to *22th of January 2015* (click here).
3. My sources belong to (*11 Esfand 1393*) which is in Georgian Calendar (*2th of March 2015*).
4. How did *your English sources* post that *39 days earlier than the Iranian media* ?
5. Was the Iranian media *sleeping the entire January and February, to tell that after 39 days in 2th of March* ?
6. I think it is obvious, *your sources must be talking about another story*.
7. *Even if I am wrong, after all*, a *Shiite Facebook page said that 58 Iranians were killed in Iraq while defending the shrines*. (click here).

As you can see, they said it themselves...*unless if that Facebook page was practicing taqiya* , just kidding.

@1000, I guess you're annoyed again, why not have a Snickers ? 
@Alshawi1234, lol, you say 7 months ago in Diyala and he says since Iran-Iraq war...which one of you is right ?, I guess no body  .
@Dr.Thrax, Serpentine has done *NOTHING* yet, he can either agree with the aforementioned or end up saying that the Shiite Facebook page which I took that from was practicing taqiya. See how each one of them tells a different story.
@Serpentine, sorry not today, you didn't prove it a '_lie_' yet. I already said if that was a '_lie_', *your Facebook pages take the responsibility*. I know what I am doing, *you are between Scylla and Charybdis dear moderator*.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> There *are* *many Iranians in Iraq*, *ISIS have killed all these in one day in Iraq* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Click to enlarge_​
> Published by the *Iranian media*, few days ago :
> 
> If you look at *Photo #6*, I counted at least (12 x 3 = *36*) coffins which means Iranians in Iraq are not '_few_' .
> 
> I will presume that they were all killed in one day, but that rate is still high even if they were killed in 7 days.
> ISIS have never reached *Al-Imamayn Al-Askariyain* (as), therefore I don't think they were killed in Samarra'.
> 
> If ISIS managed to kill that number of '_advisers_' in short time, I don't think Sulaimani will succeed in Tikrit.



Those are remnants of Iranian soldiers killed in the Iran-Iraq being taken to Iran on the Iran-Iraq border at a ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> Those are remnants of Iranian soldiers killed in the Iran-Iraq being taken to Iran on the Iran-Iraq border at a ceremony.


Don't waste your time on these brainwashed people 

Their habits are lying,fabricating

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1000

@Antaréss 

See more pics
Photos: Photos: Iran, Iraq Exchange Bodies of Soldiers Killed in War

2015
Iran/Iraq: Soldiers' remains returned to families | International Committee of the Red Cross

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Antaréss said:


> *#Aleppo: Barrel Bombs Hit Qurtuba (Cordoba) District*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was another mosque, destroyed by the regime.
> -  "_It is just a mosque...it doesn't matter_"  -
> 
> @Syrian Lion, am I wrong ?
> *Few days ago, when Netanyahu was at the US Congress* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such images *don't prove anything* .
> *Al-Nusra have once kidnapped some Fijian U.N. peacekeepers and released them in Golan*, where do you expect the U.N. peacekeepers to be ? *near the borders* .
> There *are* *many Iranians in Iraq*, *ISIS have killed all these in one day in Iraq* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Click to enlarge_​
> Published by the *Iranian media*, few days ago :
> 
> If you look at *Photo #6*, I counted at least (12 x 3 = *36*) coffins which means Iranians in Iraq are not '_few_' .
> 
> I will presume that they were all killed in one day, but that rate is still high even if they were killed in 7 days.
> ISIS have never reached *Al-Imamayn Al-Askariyain* (as), therefore I don't think they were killed in Samarra'.
> 
> If ISIS managed to kill that number of '_advisers_' in short time, I don't think Sulaimani will succeed in Tikrit.
> 
> @Syrian Lion, hope you don't say '_you support ISIS_', I have stated my opinion with regards to Iraq a while ago:
> (*ISIS* vs *ISF & Sectarian Shiite Militias* vs *Peshmerga* *=* *Evil* vs *Evil* vs *Evil*).
> This is my current trend .
> The major problem isn't with the official Iraqi army, but with the sectarian pro-mullah militias fighting alongside with them. I don't have much reasons to trust these .
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> @Banu Hashim, thank you bro , keep your password somewhere else next time  .


These are from iran Iraq war it have nothing to do with Iraq or Syria 

You have to bring better lie next time 

Oh I forgot all if your so called proofs are fabricated lies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

1000 said:


> a pic


Older times:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> hope you don't say '_you support ISIS_', I have stated my opinion with regards to Iraq a while ago:
> (*ISIS* vs *ISF & Sectarian Shiite Militias* vs *Peshmerga* *=* *Evil* vs *Evil* vs *Evil*).
> This is my current trend .
> The major problem isn't with the official Iraqi army, but with the sectarian pro-mullah militias fighting alongside with them. I don't have much reasons to trust these .



Anyone that doesn't like ISF & Popular army ( volunteers | Paramilitary ) are with ISIS. And you won't find anyone in Iraq with your neutral stance, they're either IS terrorists or with the allied forces.

Your little knowledge about Iraq proves enough anyway, you shouldn't talk about us anymore. Put up another pro Saddam speech despite knowing he killed more innocent people as i've shown you recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Older times:


Thank you, border guards being right next to each other is a normal thing. It's funny how the Assadists emphasize it when the rebels have the normal behavior, but when Asshead has that behavior, it's suddenly okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Antaréss said:


> There *are* *many Iranians in Iraq*, *ISIS have killed all these in one day in Iraq* :


Lol the number of Iranians killed in Iraq is no more than a dozen. The images your showing are of Iranian KIA's from the Iran-Iraq war. Every now and then new bodies are found/ transfered for burial between the two countries. 

Other victims were Iranian pilgrims, iranian pipeline workers (killed in Diyala over 7 months ago 

Second of all, if they died fighting IS, then they are more than welcome and are martyrs. They left their families and country behind to come fight the worse creation on earth. We Iraqis are okay with it so what is it exacly to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss you haven't answered my question yet, are you Alqaeda supporter ? 

and keep posting more lies please, with each post your lies are being exposed...



Dr.Thrax said:


> Thank you, border guards being right next to each other is a normal thing. It's funny how the Assadists emphasize it when the rebels have the normal behavior, but when Asshead has that behavior, it's suddenly okay.


it is not just that picture, I have a whole thread exposing Israel and F$A terrorists working together... Israel itself admits it, along with UN and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> @Antaréss you haven't answered my question yet, are you Alqaeda supporter ?
> 
> and keep posting more lies please, with each post your lies are being exposed...
> 
> 
> it is not just that picture, I have a whole thread exposing Israel and F$A terrorists working together... Israel itself admits it, along with UN and etc...


lol, Israel admits working with FSA?
That means they don't work with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> Such images *don't prove anything* .
> *Al-Nusra have once kidnapped some Fijian U.N. peacekeepers and released them in Golan*, where do you expect the U.N. peacekeepers to be ? *near the borders* .
> There *are* *many Iranians in Iraq*, *ISIS have killed all these in one day in Iraq* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Click to enlarge_​
> Published by the *Iranian media*, few days ago :
> 
> If you look at *Photo #6*, I counted at least (12 x 3 = *36*) coffins which means Iranians in Iraq are not '_few_' .
> 
> I will presume that they were all killed in one day, but that rate is still high even if they were killed in 7 days.
> ISIS have never reached *Al-Imamayn Al-Askariyain* (as), therefore I don't think they were killed in Samarra'.
> 
> If ISIS managed to kill that number of '_advisers_' in short time, I don't think Sulaimani will succeed in Tikrit.
> *Update:* The *Iranian media* actually says they are *58*, not 36 .
> *Sources (Farsi):* A - B - C - D - E
> 
> @Syrian Lion, hope you don't say '_you support ISIS_', I have stated my opinion with regards to Iraq a while ago:
> (*ISIS* vs *ISF & Sectarian Shiite Militias* vs *Peshmerga* *=* *Evil* vs *Evil* vs *Evil*).
> This is my current trend .
> The major problem isn't with the official Iraqi army, but with the sectarian pro-mullah militias fighting alongside with them. I don't have much reasons to trust these .
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> @Banu Hashim, thank you bro , keep your password somewhere else next time  .
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> @1000:
> 
> 1. The first source you provided belongs to *January 2014* (*click here*).
> 2. The second source you provided belongs to *22th of January 2015* (*click here*).
> 3. My sources belong to (*11 Esfand 1393*) which is in Georgian Calendar (*2th of March 2015*).
> 4. How did *your English sources* post that *39 days earlier than the Iranian media* ?
> 5. Was the Iranian media *sleeping the entire January and February, to tell that after 39 days in 2th of March* ?
> 6. I think it is obvious, *your sources must be talking about another story*.
> 7. *Even if I am wrong, after all*, a *Shiite Facebook page said that 58 Iranians were killed in Iraq while defending the shrines*. (*click here*).
> 
> As you can see, they said it themselves...*unless if that Facebook page was practicing taqiya* , just kidding.
> 
> @1000, I guess you're annoyed again, why not have a *Snickers* ?
> @Alshawi1234, lol, you say 7 months ago in Diyala and he says since Iran-Iraq war...which one of you is right ?, I guess no body  .



Oh, such a pity man. I'm talking with a victim of heavy propaganda.

They are NOT Iranians killed in Iraq and Syria conflicts, they are soldiers whose bodies were found inside Iraqi territory recently and they were exchanged with bodies of some Iraqi soldiers found in Iran. They were all killed during Iran-Iraq war. Such a huge fail.

Let me assure you of something, if such number of Iranians are to be killed together in Syria or Iraq, at least ten times more terrorists will bite the dust in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Oh, such a pity man. I'm talking with a victim of heavy propaganda.
> 
> They are NOT Iranians killed in Iraq and Syria conflicts, they are soldiers whose bodies were found inside Iraqi territory recently and they were exchanged bodies of some Iraqi soldiers found in Iran. They were killed during Iran-Iraq war. Such a huge fail.
> 
> Let me assure you of something, if such numernof Iranians are to be killed together in Syria or Iraq, at least ten times more terrorists will bite the dust in return.


So your troops are invincible just like your imams are infallible? Hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Dr.Thrax said:


> So your troops are invincible just like your imams are infallible? Hilarious.



They are the super human Persian master race, and if you doubt that you are a Wahhabi terrorist who must be killed. Welcome to Iranian mentality 101.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> They are the super human Persian master race, and if you doubt that you are a Wahhabi terrorist who must be killed. Welcome to Iranian mentality 101.



And you are a troll. I'm yet to see anything even slightly constructive from you for a while.


Dr.Thrax said:


> So your troops are invincible just like your imams are infallible? Hilarious.



No we are not. I just proved that what your friend said was a ridiculous and pathetic IS style propaganda. No we are not invincible, but considering the amount of rebels and terrorists we have killed directly and indirectly and how we bleed them from a distance, we have learned the game pretty good.
Meanwhile, keep killing 'high ranking Iranian generals and officers' in Twitter and show pics of martyred Iranian soldiers in Iran-Iraq war as casualties in Syria and Iraq.

And btw, your post obviously came out of desperation, please quote me only when you have anything valuable to add.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hasakah Province:

IS took over Tel Tamr and villages surrounding it completely.

IS regained the control of Tel Brak again.


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> twitter news is mostly BS



Yea Twitter is BS, that's why you Shiites prefer the neutral Syrian state TV channels instead 













---------------------------------------------------------



Alshawi1234 said:


> The images your showing are of Iranian KIA's from the Iran-Iraq war.



BS.



Alshawi1234 said:


> Iranian pilgrims



BS.



Alshawi1234 said:


> iranian pipeline workers



And more BS.

You guys need to stop denying the undeniable!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Some good news:

SyAF precise air strike killed 26 Daesh scums in Eastern areas of Hamah province. 2 prominent commanders of 'Wilayat al Badiyah' or Desert province according to Daesh geographic maps were sent to hell with those other 24.


In other news, Tiger forces liberated oil and gas plants in Jazal area east of Shaer mountain in a surprise attack.






And in another good news, 22 killed and 18 injured in an infighting between Nus-Rat front and a mini-terrorist group called Sham al Rasul in Beit Sahm, south of Damascus.


Last night, Sham front, Nus-Rat front, JMWA and Fawj al Aval launched a heavy attack against Handarat hill in Aleppo and after suffering casualties from heavy shelling of SAA, they retreated back in to their holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

SyAF..... 

Anus-rats...... 

No more............ 



Perfect job


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Some good news:
> 
> SyAF precise air strike killed 26 Daesh scums in Eastern areas of Hamah province. 2 prominent commanders of 'Wilayat al Badiyah' or Desert province according to Daesh geographic maps were sent to hell with those other 24.
> 
> 
> In other news, Tiger forces liberated oil and gas plants in Jazal area east of Shaer mountain in a surprise attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in another good news, 22 killed and 18 injured in an infighting between Nus-Rat front and a mini-terrorist group called Sham al Rasul in Beit Sahm, south of Damascus.
> 
> 
> Last night, Sham front, Nus-Rat front, JMWA and Fawj al Aval launched a heavy attack against Handarat hill in Aleppo and after suffering casualties from heavy shelling of SAA, they retreated back in to their holes.


Heavy SAA shelling also flattened lots of houses and killed lots of civilians. Just FYI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Heavy SAA shelling also flattened lots of houses and killed lots of civilians. Just FYI.



Funny how you don't blame those idiots who attacked first. You can't cheer for a Nusra led attack and then cry about civilian casualties. There were no reported civilian casualties, but yes, unfortunately civilians are a part of this ugly war's casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you don't blame those idiots who attacked first. You can't cheer for a Nusra led attack and then cry about civilian casualties. There were no reported civilian casualties, but yes, unfortunately civilians are a part of this ugly war's casualties.


Oh, so if rebels want to take back territory and that justifies the killing of civilians, then with your logic, Rebels would have every right to kill civilians to defend from Assad's attacks. But they don't do that. And obviously, coming from a regime source, they would say there were no regime or civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so if rebels want to take back territory and that justifies the killing of civilians, then with your logic, Rebels would have every right to kill civilians to defend from Assad's attacks. But they don't do that. And obviously, coming from a regime source, they would say there were no regime or civilian casualties.



What do you mean 'take back'? It's a part of Syrian territory and Syrian government is responsible for every inch of Syrian soil. You don't accept that? Then accept the consequences. This is a war and no one distributes candies in a war.

As I said no civilian casualties were reported in last night attacks and there are barely any civilians living near Handarat hill.

SAA shelled around the hill were the terrorists were attacking from.

And don't cry over civilian casualties, you are the same one who stood dead silent when Zahran Aloush the stooge launched hundreds of rockets into Damascus killing tens of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> What do you mean 'take back'? It's a part of Syrian territory and Syrian government is responsible for every inch of Syrian soil. You don't accept that? Then accept the consequences. This is a war and no one distributes candies in a war.
> 
> As I said no civilian casualties were reported in last night attacks and there are barely any civilians living near Handarat hill.
> 
> SAA shelled around the hill were the terrorists were attacking from.
> 
> And don't cry over civilian casualties, you are the same one who stood dead silent when Zahran Aloush the stooge launched hundreds of rockets into Damascus killing tens of civilians.


Nope, I didn't stand silent. I was going to reply to your post, but the thread locked down and I did condemn his idiocy. But still, Zahran shelling like an idiot and killing ~10 civilians doesn't justify Asshead killing 80,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Antaréss

*#Fatality: Four More Fatimiyoun Battalion Foreign Terrorists Were Sent Back To Hell*











_Click to enlarge_
​*Names: *Mehdi Saberi, Sayyid-Naser Husaini, Habibullah Haydari and Ahmad Rajabi.
All of them were *Afghans*, brainwashed by *Mojo Jojo* before he sent them to be killed in Syria, they held their funeral in *Qum, Iran*.

*Sources (Farsi):* A - B - C - D
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Fatality: FSA Gives The Enemy Wings To Fly*







1000 said:


> See more pics
> Photos: Photos: Iran, Iraq Exchange Bodies of Soldiers Killed in War
> 2015
> Iran/Iraq: Soldiers' remains returned to families | International Committee of the Red Cross


These sources are old and not talking about the same subject, *one of them belongs to January 2015*, *the other belongs to January 2014*, they both have nothing to do with anything I said otherwise *I want photos for the alleged Iraqi soldiers with in the date* (*1-7 March 2015*), are there *any* ?


1000 said:


> Anyone that doesn't like ISF & Popular army ( volunteers | Paramilitary ) are with ISIS. And you won't find anyone in Iraq with your neutral stance, they're either IS terrorists or with the allied forces.


*Not true*, everyone is afraid that the heroic militias might hurt innocents to revenge their loss to ISIS .
*I told you that I've been in Iraq since 2013*, you don't need to waste your time telling me non-factual things, don't you remember when *Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq killed tens of Sunnis in Mus'ab bin Umair mosque in Diyala province* after they had lost to ISIS ? (click here), *ISIS beat them hard then they come to seek revenge on innocents* .
*What about that video, in which your volunteers destroyed a Sunni mosque in Diyala, insulting Umar bin Al-Khattab (ra) using very filthy words ?*, you ignored it .


Alshawi1234 said:


> Second of all, if they died fighting IS, then they are more than welcome and are martyrs.


*That's not my point*, you said "_there aren't Iranian fighters in Iraq but only 'advisers' _*which is why I replied to you*", as for their destiny it depends on their deeds...


Alshawi1234 said:


> We Iraqis are okay with it so what is it exacly to you?


You *Southerners* are OK, but *Northerners cannot trust Iranians as they have once been in a long war against them*, I have got every right I need to speak for Iraqi Sunnis .


Serpentine said:


> I just proved that what your friend said was a ridiculous and pathetic IS style propaganda.


It wasn't an ISIS propaganda, *that is what I read on Shiite Facebook pages, be it right or wrong I am not interested, terrorists kill terrorists* :






Serpentine said:


> but considering the amount of *rebels* and terrorists we have killed


*Nice admission*, you admitted you are killing my people to save your rat. I guess that was enough to make everything clear to readers .


Serpentine said:


> your post obviously came out of desperation


Let us see who is desperate, the only thing *you and your fans did is that you picked up from either* :

*1.* *58 Iranians were killed in Iraq*.
*2.* *Shiite Facebook pages which I took that from were telling lies*.

You picked up *#2*, so stop blaming us for falling for '_Shiite propaganda_' .
Be it true or false, I have nothing to lose .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Syrian Lion, did they give you the momentum to speak ?, *I do not support Al-Qa'ida* and its ideology.
Take your time with me, to count how many mosques the regime will destroy, *there were 2 mosques destroyed by the regime only since I have joined the forum, I posted of that* .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hawks of the Hill Brigades - Hitting a tank with a TOW missile on the Handarat Front 3-7-2015.




Rebels are in control of Handarat town, the hill however is contested, both regime and rebels fighting for it.

First Coastal Division - Dowreen Hill - Destruction of a bulldozer with TOW missile. 6-3-2015 That view of the missile is beautiful.




First Coastal Division - Latakia Countryside - Destruction of a 57mm cannon with a TOW missile on Talla Tower. 6-3-2015.





Islamic Front || Hitting militia positions with a 60mm mortar after storming a position North of Aleppo.





Sham Legion || Aleppo Countryside || Hitting Assad's gangs in Air Force Intelligence with 106mm shells with confirmed hits.





Ahrar al Sham Nasheed:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

The FSA forces affiliated with Burkan al-Furat military operation room battled ISIS in the village of Zour Magar near the city of Jarablus.

FSA rebels gained control of Handarat hill and Tall al-Madafeh in the northern outskirts of Aleppo City after attacking and killing several regime forces and their supporting local and foreign militias in both areas. They also destroyed a regime tank killing all crew.

Rebels destroyed tank at Handarat front with TOW-ATGM. Assadists bbqued in their metal coffin.






Some activists report that the rebels retreated from Handarat Hill but they are still in control of Tall al-Madafa after they repelled a regime attempt to retake the hill overseeing Aleppo Central Prison.

The regime had tried for months to take the area around Handarat, cutting off opposition-held areas of Aleppo city. However, rebels have turned the tide, including the defeat of a regime offensive last month with heavy casualties suffered by Syrian troops and their allies.

The rebels also said the Free Syrian Army has bombarded pro-Assad militias and their fortifications in Bashkoy, the one village they were able to hold after the ill-fated February offensive.

The opposition claimed that it bombed the remaining structure of the Air Force Intelligence building in northwest Aleppo city. The complex was heavily damaged earlier this week by an underground bomb while killed dozens of regime troops.



Serpentine said:


> Fawj al Aval launched a heavy attack against Handarat hill in Aleppo and after suffering casualties from heavy shelling of SAA, they retreated back in to their holes.



Last month, you also said the killing and capturing more than 50 assadist soldiers during the hit and run attack in Al maisat hill "achieved nothing". They didn't retreat from Handarat"after suffering casualties" lol but because they aren't stupid, and as far as they are concerned, holding positions on the empty hill isn't important and it's tactically indefensible against aerial attack. Their plan is to wear down and bleed the enemy slowly using guerrilla warfare in battle.

Hezbollah Sources - One of Hezbollah best snipers "Mohamed Abdulmunim" sent to rot in hell byRebels in Southern Syria.






*Funerals for 7 Iranian Revolutionary Guards Killed in Syria*
*Asr Iran reports* on funerals for 7 Revolutionary Guards troops killed in Syria.

The article follows the template of not revealing details of where the troops died, repeating the formula that they were killed “defending the Sayyeda Zeinab shrine” in southern Damascus.

Iranian fighters have been involved in Syrian regime operations south of Damascus and northwest of Aleppo in recent weeks.

تشییع پیکر 7 شهید مدافع حرم در مشهد

*Former Head of Political Security Ghazaleh Leaves Hospital After Beating — Or Shooting — and Dismissal*
Rustom Ghazaleh, until last month one of the Assad regime’s most powerful figures, *has left hospital* after he was beaten — or shot — following his dismissal as Head of Political Security.

Ghazaleh was admitted to the intensive care unit of a Damascus hospital in late February, less than 24 hours after he was fired.

Accounts differ on the exact cause of his injuries, although all converge that Ghazaleh was punished for offending other figures in the Assad regime.

“Political sources” told Lebanon’s Daily Star that Ghazaleh was beaten on the orders of Lieutenant General Rafik Shehadeh, the head of military intelligence. He was summoned to Shehadeh’s office, attacked by the general’s bodyguards, and dumped at the entrance of the hospital.

Ghazaleh’s offense was his refusal to hand over his villa in his native village of Qarfa in Daraa Province to military personnel from Iran and Hezbollah. The Iranians and Hezbollah allies have been helping direct a counter-offensive against rebels south of Damascus.

However, other sources have given EA a different account. They say Ghazaleh may have been shot in the shoulder as punishment alongside his dismissal. The “crime” was his declaration to Syrian fighters, whom he recruited to protect his village, that Qardaha — the ancestral hometown of President Assad — can be controlled by the rebels, but that Qarfa must never be lost.

Ghazaleh was the long-time head of Syrian intelligence in Lebanon before Damascus’s forces withdrew in 2005. He was also a key liaison with Iranian officials supporting the Assad regime.

Rustom Ghazaleh leaves hospital after ‘beating’ | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Not denying anything saudi donkey
> 
> These pictures are of the dead soldiers of the iraqi iran war
> 
> But how you can convince a saudi wahhabi donkey speaking with animals like you is just as speaking with a wall



Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you don't blame those idiots who attacked first. You can't cheer for a Nusra led attack and then cry about civilian casualties. There were no reported civilian casualties, but yes, unfortunately civilians are a part of this ugly war's casualties.



What's funny is that when Israel says it's responding to 4,500 rockets fired at them from civilian areas, people like you go crazy about civilian casualties in retaliatory strikes.

When Syrian army kills civilians, you become much more 'understanding' and say how the terrorists are using civilian areas and how unfortunate it is that civilians are killed, but "that's war"

Tell me, how can you be such a blatant hypocrite?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

JUBA said:


> Reported.


You can report as you want I don't care 
you said the same about the shia before 

As I said alshawi and 1000 told you that the pictures belong to KIAs in iran Iraq war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> They also destroyed a regime tank killing its five-member crew.


None of Asshead's tanks used 5 men crews. In fact, no MBTs use a 5 man crew, T-55 has 4, T-62 has 4, T-72 has 3, etc.
2S1 Gvozdika and 2S3 Akatsiya don't have a 5 man crew, either, they're both 4 man crew. Just a correction, don't want the Iranians to pounce on that fact and claim that your entire post is irrelevant because of it.


----------



## DizuJ

New EU Syria sanctions reveal regime collusion with ISIS 







http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/324b07f6-c42a-11e4-9019-00144feab7de.html#axzz3TkHCsr6A

*Oil middleman between Syria and Isil is new target for EU sanctions*

*Syria's regime is not only buying oil from Isil, but helping to operate the terrorist movement's oil and gas facilities*





The Oil Stills of Al Mansura near Al Raqqah Photo: David Rose

By David Blair, Chief Foreign Correspondent

12:01AM GMT 07 Mar 2015

A Syrian businessman described as the "middleman" for oil deals between Isil and Bashar al-Assad's regime will be targeted for European Union sanctions on Saturday.

The listing of George Haswani, the owner of HESCO engineering company, sheds more light on financial links between Syria's regime and the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isil).

In public, the two belligerents claim to be sworn enemies. Isil has vowed to topple Mr Assad and transform Syria into an Islamic "Caliphate". But the rise of the jihadist movement has served Mr Assad's interests by allowing him to pose as an essential bulwark against Islamist terrorism.

Isil fighters captured the oilfields of eastern Syria in 2013. Since then, the regime is believed to have funded the jihadists by purchasing oil from Isil. But those links are understood to extend further than was previously thought. Instead of merely being a customer for Isil's oil, the regime is understood to be running some oil and gas installations jointly with the terrorist movement.

Mr Haswani's company, HESCO, operates a gas plant in Tabqa, a town in central Syria which was captured by Isil last August. Officials believe this installation is being run jointly by Isil and personnel from the regime. The gas facility continues to supply areas of Syria controlled by Mr Assad.


Other oil and gas fields in Isil's hands are thought to be operated by personnel who remain on the payroll of the regime's oil ministry. The oil is then sold to Mr Assad, who distributes it in areas he controls at relatively low prices, helping him to win the loyalty of local people.

Sometimes, the regime has paid for the oil by supplying Isil-held towns with electricity.

Mr Haswani, a Christian from the town of Yabroud, will be forbidden from visiting any of the EU's 28 member states from Saturday onwards. Any assets he holds in EU banks will also be frozen.

Philip Hammond, the Foreign Secretary, described Mr Haswani as a "middleman buying oil from Isil on behalf of the regime".

Mr Hammond added: "This listing gives yet another indication that Assad's 'war' on Isil is a sham and that he supports them financially."

Oil middleman between Syria and Isil is new target for EU sanctions - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

1000 said:


> Digging a tunnel is rat behavior..
> twitter news is mostly BS


And dropping barrels from the skies make them men. Come on its a war, and when its war, you do all u can to win. Digging tunnels had been done for centuries, nothing new. Just dont cry when you are at the receiving end.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574331239739478016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574308660270104576


----------



## United

4th March 2015 rebels created ML 3.0 earthquake by blowing up Air Force Intel in Al-Zahraa district

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

Got to love the description of Syrian rebels as being 'rats' for digging tunnels.

Coming from those who are too cowardly to take on the Sunni Muslim world blatantly and openly, but instead have to fight like, for lack of a better term, 'rats' against the disempowered and forsaken in failed states. You're vultures -- you're lower than rats.

Get it through your head: you're too heretical for the Muslim World and too foreign for the West, and your fantasy of Persian-Safavid-Shi'a hegemony will remain just that. You've won a few battles, but you're going to lose the war miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574551951242891266






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574514382299918336
Alhamdullillah, Kuffar have been expelled from Muslim soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Syria Sanctions Update: New EU Sanctions Indicate Assad Regime, ISIS Working Together*

Syria Sanctions Update: New EU Sanctions Indicate Assad Regime, ISIS Working Together







Following the approval of new sanctions against the Assad regime and its international backers by the European Union, the Syrian National Coalition’s representative to the Benelux and EU, Mouaffaq Nyrabia, said:

“The thirteen new EU sanctions target key individuals, businessmen and companies, and include senior military officials responsible for horrific chemical weapons attacks against civilians. These are people and entities that ensure that the Assad regime is able to continue to slaughter its own population, including George Haswani, who has strong personal ties to Assad, and who the EU has confirmed acts as a middleman in significant oil deals between the regime and ISIL. The Syrian National Coalition welcomes these new sanctions and, in particular, the decision to list the firm ‘DK Group’, a subsidiary of the Russian company ‘Goznak’, that produces the banknotes that help keep Assad’s killing machine operating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Halimi said:


> Got to love the description of Syrian rebels as being 'rats' for digging tunnels.



Nusra blew it up, I called Nusra rats


----------



## United

*US-Saudi Agreement to Achieve Military Balance in Syria*

*



*

*Saudi Foreign Minister Saud al-Faisal said that “reaching the peaceful solution to the Syrian conflict based on Geneva 1 Conference demands achieving military balance on the ground, during a press conference with US Secretary of State John Kerry.

“The continuity of this crisis not only led to destruction of Syria … it also made Syria a safe haven for terrorist organizations, with the endorsement of the illegitimate Bashar Al Assad’s regime. This entails a threat to Syria, the region and the world, urging us to intensify efforts to promote and support moderate opposition with all ordnance and training to encounter Al Assad’s terrorism and terrorist organizations,” Al-Faisal added.

US-Saudi Agreement to Achieve Military Balance in Syria*

*UNSC Resolution 2209 on Assad and its collaborators*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

I think the title of the above article is misleading, as they didn't really agree to do anything. It's evident Saudi Arabia wants something done, while the Obama Administration has completely different priorities and isn't willing to take an assertive policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> The FSA forces affiliated with Burkan al-Furat military operation room battled ISIS in the village of Zour Magar near the city of Jarablus.
> 
> FSA rebels gained control of Handarat hill and Tall al-Madafeh in the northern outskirts of Aleppo City after attacking and killing several regime forces and their supporting local and foreign militias in both areas. They also destroyed a regime tank killing all crew.
> 
> Rebels destroyed tank at Handarat front with TOW-ATGM. Assadists bbqued in their metal coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some activists report that the rebels retreated from Handarat Hill but they are still in control of Tall al-Madafa after they repelled a regime attempt to retake the hill overseeing Aleppo Central Prison.
> 
> The regime had tried for months to take the area around Handarat, cutting off opposition-held areas of Aleppo city. However, rebels have turned the tide, including the defeat of a regime offensive last month with heavy casualties suffered by Syrian troops and their allies.
> 
> The rebels also said the Free Syrian Army has bombarded pro-Assad militias and their fortifications in Bashkoy, the one village they were able to hold after the ill-fated February offensive.
> 
> The opposition claimed that it bombed the remaining structure of the Air Force Intelligence building in northwest Aleppo city. The complex was heavily damaged earlier this week by an underground bomb while killed dozens of regime troops.
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, you also said the killing and capturing more than 50 assadist soldiers during the hit and run attack in Al maisat hill "achieved nothing". They didn't retreat from Handarat"after suffering casualties" lol but because they aren't stupid, and as far as they are concerned, holding positions on the empty hill isn't important and it's tactically indefensible against aerial attack. Their plan is to wear down and bleed the enemy slowly using guerrilla warfare in battle.
> 
> Hezbollah Sources - One of Hezbollah best snipers "Mohamed Abdulmunim" sent to rot in hell byRebels in Southern Syria.
> 
> View attachment 200441
> 
> 
> *Funerals for 7 Iranian Revolutionary Guards Killed in Syria*
> *Asr Iran reports* on funerals for 7 Revolutionary Guards troops killed in Syria.
> 
> The article follows the template of not revealing details of where the troops died, repeating the formula that they were killed “defending the Sayyeda Zeinab shrine” in southern Damascus.
> 
> Iranian fighters have been involved in Syrian regime operations south of Damascus and northwest of Aleppo in recent weeks.
> 
> تشییع پیکر 7 شهید مدافع حرم در مشهد
> 
> *Former Head of Political Security Ghazaleh Leaves Hospital After Beating — Or Shooting — and Dismissal*
> Rustom Ghazaleh, until last month one of the Assad regime’s most powerful figures, *has left hospital* after he was beaten — or shot — following his dismissal as Head of Political Security.
> 
> Ghazaleh was admitted to the intensive care unit of a Damascus hospital in late February, less than 24 hours after he was fired.
> 
> Accounts differ on the exact cause of his injuries, although all converge that Ghazaleh was punished for offending other figures in the Assad regime.
> 
> “Political sources” told Lebanon’s Daily Star that Ghazaleh was beaten on the orders of Lieutenant General Rafik Shehadeh, the head of military intelligence. He was summoned to Shehadeh’s office, attacked by the general’s bodyguards, and dumped at the entrance of the hospital.
> 
> Ghazaleh’s offense was his refusal to hand over his villa in his native village of Qarfa in Daraa Province to military personnel from Iran and Hezbollah. The Iranians and Hezbollah allies have been helping direct a counter-offensive against rebels south of Damascus.
> 
> However, other sources have given EA a different account. They say Ghazaleh may have been shot in the shoulder as punishment alongside his dismissal. The “crime” was his declaration to Syrian fighters, whom he recruited to protect his village, that Qardaha — the ancestral hometown of President Assad — can be controlled by the rebels, but that Qarfa must never be lost.
> 
> Ghazaleh was the long-time head of Syrian intelligence in Lebanon before Damascus’s forces withdrew in 2005. He was also a key liaison with Iranian officials supporting the Assad regime.
> 
> Rustom Ghazaleh leaves hospital after ‘beating’ | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



So much rubbish is being spread on this thread, no wonder, because of too many IS twitter accounts' followers.

First: Handarat hill is NOT captured by terrorists as of now.

Second: There is no reports on any big SAA casualties, while terrorists had to retreat under heavy SAA fire.

Third: They are not IRGC, you are known in this thread for lying and posting false info. They are Afghan volunteers called Fatimiun brigades and yes they are indeed present in Syria and they have inflicted heavy losses on terrorists especially in Aleppo and Deraa fronts.Keep killing IRGC in Twitter and Facebook while they kill or plan to kill terrorists in reality.


Halimi said:


> Got to love the description of Syrian rebels as being 'rats' for digging tunnels.
> 
> Coming from those who are too cowardly to take on the Sunni Muslim world blatantly and openly, but instead have to fight like, for lack of a better term, 'rats' against the disempowered and forsaken in failed states. You're vultures -- you're lower than rats.
> 
> Get it through your head: you're too heretical for the Muslim World and too foreign for the West, and your fantasy of Persian-Safavid-Shi'a hegemony will remain just that. You've won a few battles, but you're going to lose the war miserably.



Says the guy behind the monitor while typing his enemies to death.



Antaréss said:


> It wasn't an ISIS propaganda, *that is what I read on Shiite Facebook pages, be it right or wrong I am not interested, terrorists kill terrorists* :



I think you better not to embarrass yourself more than this with that ridiculous lie, just an advice.


Antaréss said:


> Let us see who is desperate, the only thing *you and your fans did is that you picked up from either* :
> 
> *1.* *58 Iranians were killed in Iraq*.
> *2.* *Shiite Facebook pages which I took that from were telling lies*.
> 
> You picked up *#2*, so stop blaming us for falling for '_Shiite propaganda_' .
> Be it true or false, I have nothing to lose .



Now your source is a random Facebook profile of a random guy calling it a Shiite source'? Not that I expected anything more, but according to your logic:

I read on one of 'Sunni ISIS' Twitter accounts that all 'rebels' in Syria are infidels and should be killed. He must be saying the truth since that account represents all Sunnis. Only because you just called a random Facebook account a 'Shiite source'. I'd better not to waste my time more than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Aslan said:


> And dropping barrels from the skies make them men. Come on its a war, and when its war, you do all u can to win. Digging tunnels had been done for centuries, nothing new. *Just dont cry when you are at the receiving end.*



Yet you cry about the barrels..

Nevertheless got to say this entire thread and war is worthless, same BS going on for years with barely anything that changes. You can continue for many more years and it'll end in a stalemate. Some minor gains here and there, won't change much.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

New IS video proves gains for IS in Hasakah. Maashallah many dead YPG kuffar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574587727229779968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574587976904151040
Aleppo offensive failed miserably. Assad takes his revenge from civilians again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Halimi said:


> Got to love the description of Syrian rebels as being 'rats' for digging tunnels.
> 
> Coming from those who are too cowardly to take on the Sunni Muslim world blatantly and openly, but instead have to fight like, for lack of a better term, 'rats' against the disempowered and forsaken in failed states. You're vultures -- you're lower than rats.
> 
> Get it through your head: you're too heretical for the Muslim World and too foreign for the West, and your fantasy of Persian-Safavid-Shi'a hegemony will remain just that. You've won a few battles, but you're going to lose the war miserably.


Couldn't agree more. They're so cowards, never dared to attack a strong Muslim country. The best example is Iraq which had humiliated them and yet they didn't pick on them but after the American invasion and guess what? They try to take the credit for that.  Exactly as you described them, vultures who only attack dead ones. Nations like that are not respected and will never win as they've never done for more than 1400 years. I hope the next demise of Persia will be the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## veg

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Couldn't agree more. They're so cowards, never dared to attack a strong Muslim country. The best example is Iraq which had humiliated them and yet they didn't pick on them but after the American invasion and guess what? They try to take the credit for that.  Exactly as you described them, vultures who only attack dead ones. Nations like that are not respected and will never win as they've never done for more than 1400 years. I hope the next demise of Persia will be the last.



Lol
Look at yourself.
All of your Arab Leaders (including Saddam Hussain and Ardogan) are/were sitting in the lap of US, and people like you talk about glory? Even all your Takfiri brothers (like Taliban and al-Qaida and ISIS) have been given illegal birth by West, but your are blind to it.

This is Lanah of Allah upon you that Takfiri Kharijies are born in your ranks, who are not reluctant to slaughter even you yourself. This is the glory that you are talking about? Whole Free World spit on you and you talk about glory? Let us talk about your glory... what have you done in front of WEST for the last 100 years? Nothing.

Your Arab King of Saudia even hate your another Qatari King. It is same like ISIS slaughter al-Nusra... and you talk about your glory?
Your glory is only this that WEST uses you like Tissue Paper in wiping out Qadafi and all others who oppose US interests. There is nothing more to say about your glory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Couldn't agree more. They're so cowards, never dared to attack a strong Muslim country. The best example is Iraq which had humiliated them and yet they didn't pick on them but after the American invasion and guess what? They try to take the credit for that.  Exactly as you described them, vultures who only attack dead ones. Nations like that are not respected and will never win as they've never done for more than 1400 years. I hope the next demise of Persia will be the last.



Sure, nations like Jordan are respected. At least we don't wait for our pilot to be burned alive and then claim that we have destroyed 20% of ISIS  and our 'king' doesn't go for a Hollywood style air operation to cool down the angered population. Jordan is indeed the country to be respected.

No matter how much you cry, we are here to help bleed the terrorists and their supporters and we won't stop till the last one of them. You can kill as many of us as you can on this forum and social media and type us to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Sure, nations like Jordan are respected. At least we don't wait for our pilot to be burned alive and then claim that we have destroyed 20% of ISIS  and our 'king' doesn't go for a Hollywood style air operation to cool down the angered population. Jordan is indeed the country to be respected.


Yes, it is well respected actually and your own president confirmed that yesterday. We didn't wait, we had been fighting them before the capture of our pilot, and our response has been earth-shaking on them, 20% of their assets were destroyed in three days, burning our single hero was a turning point for accelerating the end of ISIS. Unlike your own officers who have been getting killed left and right in Syria and Iraq. However, their death news were published worldwide, not that anybody throw a tantrum about them but rather as a proof of Iranian involvement. See? The difference between the reaction on death of a one single Jordanian and dozens of Iranians? 


Serpentine said:


> No matter how much you cry, we are here to help bleed the terrorists and their supporters and we won't stop till the last one of them. You can kill as many of us as you can on this forum and type us to death.


 Neither terror sponsor country nor it's loyal citizens can claim fighting terrorism, this is illogical. Anyway, I'm not posting death to this or that as you do in your Fridays prayers, you're actually being stifled through economic war and on grounds in Syria. 

Good night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Couldn't agree more. They're so cowards, never dared to attack a strong Muslim country. The best example is Iraq which had humiliated them and yet they didn't pick on them but after the American invasion and guess what? They try to take the credit for that.  Exactly as you described them, vultures who only attack dead ones. Nations like that are not respected and will never win as they've never done for more than 1400 years. I hope the next demise of Persia will be the last.








You beloved Iraqi dictator aka Sadam after attacking his people by CW invaded Kuwait as an Arab country, and therefore the humiliation would go to those who fought him after supporting him for a decade. what you did back then could be described exactly like what a vulture does waging a war against Iran 'cause you thought that Iran had become weak due to the 1979 revolution.
Jordan as a respectful kingdom could easily destroy ISIS and take its whole credit for it as you did it a couple of weeks ago by destroying 20% of ISIL in 3 days as we are well aware it's easy-peasy for ya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

this just in :

SyAF kills 9 Anus-rats commander with precision strike

report $ay the attack was carried out with Iranian Ghassed TV-guided heavy bomb

Rest in hell


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, it is well respected actually and your own president confirmed that yesterday. We didn't wait, we had been fighting them before the capture of our pilot, and our response has been earth-shaking on them, 20% of their assets were destroyed in three days, burning our single hero was a turning point for accelerating the end of ISIS. Unlike your own officers who have been getting killed left and right in Syria and Iraq. However, their death news were published worldwide, not that anybody throw a tantrum about them but rather as a proof of Iranian involvement. See? The difference between the reaction on death of a one single Jordanian and dozens of Iranians?



You didn't dare to set foot on Syria and yet you lost a pilot, and you dare to come here and tell me that you had no casualties? Fighting Daesh on the ground requires balls and dignity, does your country have either of them? No, you are just good for smuggling weapons for your stooges in Southern Syria, that's it. And lol about that 20% again, no you actually destroyed 99% of IS assets, actually our own king did it with his F-16, he also jumped out of plane and killed hundreds in the way back to air base.


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Neither terror sponsor country nor it's loyal citizens can claim fighting terrorism, this is illogical. Anyway, I'm not posting death to this or that as you do in your Fridays prayers, you're actually being stifled through economic war and on grounds in Syria.
> 
> Good night



Terrorist is just a relative term, you may consider me a terrorist and I may consider you a terrorist, that can change.

Yet under all the 'economic war', Arab countries are crying and talking about Iran 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine Handarat Hill is heavily contested, Handarat Town was captured but lost again (due to extremely heavy and indiscriminate Grad rocket shelling), and now a part of it again under control of the rebels, and the supply route to Bashkoy is now cut. Your little encirclement plan was a complete failure, both times.

Universities in rebel-held parts of Aleppo will be activated soon, by IF. IF are looking for anyone who has PhDs & other degrees in order to teach. I'm sure terrorists want people to be educated, right?

Daesh are attacking rebels south of Mare' to cut their supply line to Handarat (again, regime + Daesh co-operation) and they are attacking rebels at Bir Qassab in Damascus (again, regime + Daesh co-operation.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

*First of all, Bismillah :*

At the ominous anniversary of the 1963 coup, *we ask God to put in Hell each of* :





*1. Sulaiman Al-Assad (The grandfather):* Who betrayed Syria for the sake of France.
*2. Hafiz Al-Assad (the father): *Who had given up Golan to zionists.
*3. Bashar Al-Assad (the son):* Who is selling us to filthy Mojo Jojo of Iran.

*May God curse them all and keep them in Hell.*

@Banu Hashim | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @JUBA | @Halimi | @Aslan | @Mosamania | etc
*When I say the ones that are fighting ISIS in Iraq, are not any better than ISIS itself*...*I mean it* :

The *terrorists* fighting *terrorists* in *Salah Al-Deen* in *Iraq*, have beheaded a shepherd, then they added their trademark (i.e. vulgarism). His name is *Abu Umar Al-Shammari* and he had 6 children. I don't recommend you to see it but keep reading if you wish to see it using a search engine.

*WARNING ! :* The following are *steps to find a video with graphic content using a search engine*, if you don't wish to see such things *do not hit the button below*.


Spoiler



*
1.* Use a search engine to look for: *3b3k3l4t* .
*2.* There will be a link to *SendVid.com* followed by *3b3k3l4t*, follow that link (*warning, disturbing content*.)

Now if you have watched the video, *tell me what is the difference ISIS and them* ?

*The difference is that ISIS do it in public, while everyone else does it in secret*. Why doesn't the world call it *TERRORISM* ? *because the ones that are involved in this are not Sunni Muslims*, that is the only reason, the world is worse than a hypocrite .

By the way, don't tell me that the victim is an ISIS terrorist. Be it an ordinary civilian or an ISIS terrorist, this is *TERRORISM* .





Serpentine said:


> They are Afghan '_volunteers_' called Fatimiun brigades


While I prefer to call them *foreign terrorists*, the actual and non-biased term you should use to identify them is *mercenaries*, that is exactly what they are .
If you still want to call them '_volunteers_' then take them back to Iran, *I am pretty sure they will find another Sayyida Zainab (ra) to defend since she is in every corner on earth (as far as I knew from all of you)* .


Serpentine said:


> I think you better not to embarrass yourself more than this with that ridiculous lie, just an advice.


*You just embarrassed me*, to see the one whom I thought somehow better than others, using the same desperate style as *Syrian Lion*'s, as for the advice I don't just take advices from anybody, I've got conditions that you have to meet first, and you obviously don't.
*Here is my advice to you :*
*"The only thing you are gaining from sending terrorists to Syria, is that you turned so many people world-wide into Iranophobes, Al-Assad will be gone no matter how much he kills, as for the Iranophobes you created...it is not easy to take that hate from their hearts. If you had read any short story about any greedy person in 1001 Nights or any other book, their greed always leads them to deprivation and regret, hope Khamenei understands that."*

*Instead of paying salaries to his terrorists in Syria*, *he should give that money to his own people*, *Iranian teachers have been protesting since the beginning of this month*, *does he wait for them to come and kiss his hands to understand that they aren't receiving enough money to take care of their wives and children ?*


Serpentine said:


> Now your source is a random Facebook profile of a random guy calling it a Shiite source'?


*Read more carefully next time*, I said *Shiite Facebook pages*, not '_Shiite source_' so *stop slandering*.
It looks like even *you* are ignoring everything I say, *read again* :

*1.* The sources given by *1000* were *old and not talking about the same subject*.
*2. *My sources were all newer than *1st of March* and in Farsi, while the photos given by *1000* were old and not the same photos as mine.
*3. *You even contradicted yourselves :
*A.* They were '_workers_' and were killed in Diyala.
*B.* They were killed in Iraq-Iran war and '_exchanged with Iraqi soldiers remains_'.​Since you exactly went on with *B*, *I'd like you to show me some photos of the Iraqi soldiers* (if any), otherwise don't waste my | your time .

By the way, the reason why I posted of those two Shiite Facebook pages, is that someone accused me of '_making propaganda and telling lies_', I wanted to show him that (if that was false news) the ones that misinformed me were Shiites, and happened by accident. You know how desperate you are when you find yourselves ignoring my speeches .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 1000

@Antaréss

Whether old or new, the bodies are from the 80's war.

*General Martin Dempsey: said he sees no evidence that the Iranian military is fighting. *Who to trust, Fb/Twitter or General Dempsey ? I say Dempsey.



> Dempsey optimistic about outcome of Tikrit battle






> The *terrorists* fighting *terrorists* in *Salah Al-Deen* in *Iraq*, have beheaded a shepherd, then they added their trademark (i.e. vulgarism). His name is *Abu Umar Al-Shammari* and he had 6 children. I don't recommend you to see it but keep reading if you wish to see it using a search engine.
> 
> *WARNING ! :* The following are *steps to find a video with graphic content using a search engine*, if you don't wish to see such things *do not hit the button below*.



They beheaded an ISIS member they captured. If I saw relatives being beheaded on camera then i'm quite sure i'd like to do the same to one of them. Besides Saudi Arabia beheads way more, too bad for them this hurts a lot more but when it comes to ISIS they actually deserve it. What goes around comes around.

Did you know that there's been an incident where Turkish forces beheaded PKK members they captured in the 90's, pictures confirm it. What do you say about that ? Easy for you to talk about human rights from your keyboard in safety. But when soldiers are fighting animals, they will become brutal as well especially seeing innocent civillians massacred. Terror groups don't follow the Geneve convention, no need for the opposing force to either.


----------



## DizuJ

Another Syrian conscript & regime hater defected near Harndarat and says many more would like to. The regime grabbed many Syrians off the street to fight for a regime they hate intensely along with its imported mullah rats..

This may be only one guy but there are plenty more like him, wiling to put a bullet through the skull of a regime loyalist officer or toss a grenade into a room full of Hezballs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


> @Antaréss
> 
> Whether old or new, the bodies are from the 80's war.
> 
> *General Martin Dempsey: said he sees no evidence that the Iranian military is fighting. *Who to trust, Fb/Twitter or General Dempsey ? I say Dempsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They beheaded an ISIS member they captured. If I saw relatives being beheaded on camera then i'm quite sure i'd like to do the same to one of them. Besides Saudi Arabia beheads way more, too bad for them this hurts a lot more but when it comes to ISIS they actually deserve it. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Did you know that there's been an incident where Turkish forces beheaded PKK members they captured in the 90's, pictures confirm it. What do you say about that ? Easy for you to talk about human rights from your keyboard in safety. But when soldiers are fighting animals, they will become brutal as well especially seeing innocent civillians massacred. Terror groups don't follow the Geneve conventions, no need for the opposing force to either.



Do we know that this individual was an ISIS member? Honestly speaking then he looked like a ordinary local. Farmer would not be a bad description.

Anyway the comparison with KSA makes no sense as the state of KSA is not doing those kind of beheadings that last 1-2 minutes with a pocket knife or a small knife.

KSA is using swords that can cut you into a half within 1-2 seconds. Beheading is a capital punishment for murder, drug trafficking (serious drugs) etc. and other serious crimes in KSA. Around 70 people get beheaded yearly in a country of 31 million people and half that number (15 million) of foreign visitors throughout the year.

The executioners are skilled professionals and often this "job" is hereditary and mostly held by Afro-Arabs. The swords that are used, as I wrote, are swords that kill within 1 second with 1 blow to the neck. Anyone can watch videos from an execution in KSA.

I just saw that video @Antaréss linked to. Your comparison is moronic with all due respect in this case.

You can see for yourself what kind of swords are used in KSA for an execution below;

Arabian/Arab swords and daggers

Anyway if that individual indeed was an Daesh member guilty of killing other people then no need to cry although objectively speaking then the perpetrators are identical to Daesh with this kind of behavior. Welcome to the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> Do we know that this individual was an ISIS member?
> 
> Anyway the comparison with KSA makes no sense as the state of KSA is not doing those kind of beheadings that last 1-2 minutes with a pocket knife or small knife.
> 
> KSA is using swords that can cut you into a half within 1-2 seconds. Beheading is a capital punishment for murder, drug trafficking (serious drugs) etc. and other serious crimes in KSA. Around 70 people get beheaded yearly in a country of 31 million people and half that number (15 million) foreign visitors throughout the year.
> 
> The executioners are skilled professionals and often this "job" is hereditary and mostly held by Afro-Arabs. The swords that are used, as I wrote, are swords that kill within 1 second with 1 blow to the head. Anyone can watch videos from an execution in KSA.
> 
> I just saw that video @Antaréss linked to. Your comparison is moronic with all due respect in this case.
> 
> You can see for yourself what kind of swords are used in KSA for an execution below;
> 
> Arabian/Arab swords and daggers
> 
> Anyway if that individual indeed was an Daesh member guilty of killing other people then no need to cry although objectively speaking then the perpetrators are identical to Daesh with this kind of behavior. Welcome to the ME.



No it's not the same but I really don't care considering they're doing it to an ISIS member. Don't bring the doubting he's ISIS, I can bring enough evidence where Sunnis themselves are joining the PMF and fighting on the front, perhaps the one doing the work was one himself, you already know that. No one said it's not barbaric either, sure it is but who are they doing it to ? not a saint, those are the people that burn others alive.

But as I said, Turkish forces did the same in the 90's at an event. What do you think emotions play no role ? they probably lost a fellow soldier because of him, they paid him back the price. Meanwhile Antaréss is cheering for Saddam which is funny as he did the same on a systematic basis. Maybe we should post the killings and torture of the group Fedayeen Saddam to give some education.

I don't agree with such beheadings, neither do most of us. But we're not in the field, once you are and you see ur family member captured and tortured you'll act different.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Antaréss said:


> The only thing you are gaining from sending terrorists to Syria, is that you turned so many people world-wide into Iranophobes, Al-Assad will be gone no matter how much he kills, as for the Iranophobes you created...it is not easy to take that hate from their hearts


as i said before. its for irans interests now that ISIS dosnt disappear. cuz after assad and ISIS are gone those ppl will march to iran. they all know it in iran. they said on tv and they know that they will be next. its a matter of time. they created the monster they fear. iran and its dogs in iraq syria lebanon and yemen will pay the price as soon as they get rid of ISIS and bashar. and thats the same reason america didnt take bashar down. cuz they were afraid of a strong muslim syrian nation next door to isreal. so US israel and iran are all buying some time to figure out what to do cuz they know whats going to happen next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


> No it's not the same but I really don't care considering they're doing it to an ISIS member. Don't bring the doubting he's ISIS, I can bring enough evidence where Sunnis themselves are joining the PMF and fighting on the front, perhaps the one doing the work was one himself, you already know that. No one said it's not barbaric either, sure it is but who are they doing it to ? not a saint, those are the people that burn others alive.
> 
> But as I said, Turkish forces did the same in the 90's at an event. What do you think emotions play no role ? they probably lost a fellow soldier because of him, they paid him back the price. Meanwhile Antaréss is cheering for Saddam which is funny as he did the same on a systematic basis. Maybe we should post the killings and torture of the group Fedayeen Saddam to give some education.
> 
> I don't agree with such beheadings, neither do most of us. But we're not in the field, once you are and you see ur family member captured and tortured you'll act different.



Why mention it then? You are comparing one of the most painless ways of execution (death by decapitation that lasts 1 second) with a slow beheading that lasts 2 minutes and with several stabbings to the body. It's a moronic comparison.

Well, it's a relevant question. How can we know? Would a person with 6 children join Daesh? Why is he wearing civilian clothing? Most if not all Daesh members have distinguished clothing. Where is his weapon? How come he surrendered? Where are the other Daesh members? Why is he all alone? Normally they surrender in groups but this happens rarely as they prefer seeking martyrdom before getting caught.

I have nothing against this. I would do worse to a terrorist. I am not complaining. Just reacted to your misplaced comparison and then I wondered whether he indeed was a Daesh member. To me at first glance at least without knowing anything he does not strike me as a Daesh member.

*Well actually that's wrong. I would not do the same as it is easy to talk behind a keyboard. What I would do though is not cry if a terrorist guilty of killing civilians was killed. I would prefer a more clean way of doing it though.*


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> Why mention it then? You are comparing one of the most painless ways of execution (death by decapitation that lasts 1 second) with a slow beheading that lasts 2 minutes and with several stabbings to the body. It's a moronic comparison.
> 
> Well, it's a relevant question. How can we know? Would a person with 6 children join Daesh? Why is he wearing civilian clothing? Most if not all Daesh members have distinguished clothing. Where is his weapon? How come he surrendered? Where are the other Daesh members? Why is he all alone? Normally they surrender in groups but this happens rarely as they prefer seeking martyrdom before getting caught.
> 
> I have nothing against this. I would do worse to a terrorist. I am not complaining. Just reacted to your misplaced comparison and then I wondered whether he indeed was a Daesh member. To me at first glance at least without knowing anything he does not strike me as a Daesh member.


it dosnt matter if he is ISIS or not. 
the question is if those guys were sunnis and did the same thing to a terrorist what would have happened ?! 
you will find it in every front page news around the world. specially that those are soldiers and using US equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> Why mention it then? You are comparing one of the most painless ways of execution (death by decapitation that lasts 1 second) with a slow beheading that lasts 2 minutes and with several stabbings to the body. It's a moronic comparison.
> 
> Well, it's a relevant question. How can we know? Would a person with 6 children join Daesh? Why is he wearing civilian clothing? Most if not all Daesh members have distinguished clothing. Where is his weapon? How come he surrendered? Where are the other Daesh members? Why is he all alone? Normally they surrender in groups but this happens rarely as they prefer seeking martyrdom before getting caught.
> 
> I have nothing against this. I would do worse to a terrorist. I am not complaining. Just reacted to your misplaced comparison and then I wondered whether he indeed was a Daesh member. To me at first glance at least without knowing anything he does not strike me as a Daesh member.



Both are beheadings, if it's about pain IS deserves it anyway, let them feel what they do to others Who says he got 6 children ? If he has, u telling me people with children don't join IS ? I can give plenty of examples. Again I can show you enough examples of IS wearing civvies to blend in. Weapon might have been taken away from him, he got hit ( injured ), his fellow terrorists left him behind etc.

They don't kill random people, this is just the propaganda people use to insult the IA. In the future when locals start fighting IS in Raqqa, you'll see the locals do the same to IS many times.



Rakan.SA said:


> it dosnt matter if he is ISIS or not.
> the question is if those guys were shias and did the same thing to a terrorist what would have happened ?!
> you will find it in every front page news around the world. specially that those are soldiers and using US equipment.



Fixed it for you.

Simply cause Sunnis broke the world record in beheading whereas we barely see Shia groups behead.


----------



## Banu Hashim

1000 said:


> Both are beheadings, if it's about pain IS deserves it anyway, let them feel what they do to others Who says he got 6 children ? If he has, u telling me people with children don't join IS ? I can give plenty of examples. Again I can show you enough examples of IS wearing civvies to blend in. Weapon might have been taken away from him, he got hit ( injured ), his fellow terrorists left him behind etc.
> 
> They don't kill random people, this is just the propaganda people use to insult the IA. In the future when locals start fighting IS in Raqqa, you'll see the locals do the same to IS many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Simply cause Sunnis broke the world record in beheading whereas we barely see Shia groups behead.



Doing water-boarding during an interrogation and pulling your teeth out or cutting your tongue off are both considered as torture yet no sane person would compare those methods just because all 3 are considered as torture. The comparison was moronic. All there is to it.

Why are you writing to me like I am against killing him if he indeed is a Daesh member? I am not.

What I am saying though is that he does not strike me as a Daesh member and that doing such a thing to him makes those doing it carbon copies of Daesh objectively speaking. If you murder a murderer you will be punished equally as hard if you murder a innocent person.

Never said that they do but there are probably instances of them doing so. That's war.

Rakan is right though. This will get no publicity in the media.

Also I don't get it. Decapitation is the quickest and most painless (at least one of them) method of execution if done correctly like in KSA for instance. For instance France used the guillotine until 1979.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> They don't kill random people, this is just the propaganda people use to insult the IA. In the future when locals start fighting IS in Raqqa, you'll see the locals do the same to IS many times.


this was 2006-7 it took some time until word reach out to world news and tell the story. 
was it also a propaganda ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> Doing water-boarding during an interrogation and pulling your teeth out or cutting your tongue off are both considered as torture yet no sane person would compare those methods just because all 3 are considered as torture. The comparison was moronic. All there is to it.
> 
> Why are you writing to me like I am against killing him if he indeed is a Daesh member? I am not.
> 
> What I am saying though is that he does not strike me as a Daesh member and that doing such a thing to him makes those doing it carbon copies of Daesh objectively speaking. If you murder a murderer you will be punished equally as hard if you murder a innocent person.
> 
> Never said that they do but there are probably instances of them doing so. That's war.
> 
> Rakan is right though. This will get no publicity in the media.
> 
> Also I don't get it. Decapitation is the quickest and most painless (at least one of them) methods of execution if done correctly like in KSA for instance. For instance France used the guillotine until 1979.



Forget the comparison.

Some people will always spread propaganda against the security forces, couldn't care about their opinion. What matters is what the locals against IS think of them. You're watching a few minutes video here whereas they've been there for days before they captured him, let's leave the civillian/IS judging up to them.

We are here speaking from safety, it's wrong according to the law but not too many soldiers will care after seeing their friends be shot/beheaded, especially when dealing with an enemy that follows no geneve convention.



Rakan.SA said:


> this was 2006-7 it took some time until word reach out to world news and tell the story.
> was it also a propaganda ?



Why not show the other side in 2006/7 as well ? 2006 civil war started when Zarqawi of (Islamic state Iraq ) bombed Al-Askari shrine, then people went full retard from both sides, both sides did crimes back then but that's long gone, there was no gov back than, local leaders formed their own vigilantes.


----------



## Antaréss

Antaréss said:


> The *terrorists* fighting *terrorists* in *Salah Al-Deen* in *Iraq*, have beheaded a shepherd, then they added their trademark (i.e. vulgarism). His name is *Abu Umar Al-Shammari* and he had 6 children.


@Banu Hashim | @Dr.Thrax | @Rakan.SA | @JUBA
Try this (Arabic): العربي الجديد -
العراق: "الحشد الشعبي" يقطع رأس عراقي على طريقة "داعش"

Also read what the imperial rat, Ali Yunusi and his so-called '_empire_' said about Iraq (Arabic): Here.

@1000, I wish if he was an ISIS terrorist, too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@1000, I do understand that...but not now! not when the people are confused and afraid if ISF and its allies got in, they may commit crimes especially when we link this to something like the massacre of Mus'ab bin Umair in Diyala. I don't know about thousands fleeing from Tikrit, when did that happen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Why not show the other side in 2006/7 as well ? 2006 civil war started when Zarqawi of (Islamic state Iraq ) bombed Al-Askari shrine, then people went full retard from both sides, both sides did crimes back then but that's long gone, there was no gov back than, local leaders formed their own vigilantes.


oh for god sake watch the damn thing first!!!!
it was done under your government do you understand the difference ??!!


----------



## 1000

Antaréss said:


> @1000, I wish if he was an ISIS terrorist, too.



An FSA guy took a bike from someones heart remember. Why ? Emotions. Same reason for this incident, he most likely killed a fellow fighter of them, got injured and left behind so they took their anger out.

Ye i'm sure he was with ISIS. They've already released thousands of civillians fleeing Tikrit, if they wanted to they could kill them all. That's not their goal.



Rakan.SA said:


> oh for god sake watch the damn thing first!!!!
> it was done under your government do you understand the difference ??!!



Already seen that years ago. 

It was done by independent groups, for example Sadr's group. The army fought those groups in ~2006-2008 in various area's such as Sadr city, Basra etc. 

See :
Battle of Amarah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Iraq spring fighting of 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway that's enough for today.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> An FSA guy took a bike from someones heart remember. Why ? Emotions. Same reason for this incident, he most likely killed a fellow fighter of them, got injured and left behind so they took their anger out.
> 
> Ye i'm sure he was with ISIS. They've already released thousands of civillians fleeing Tikrit, if they wanted to they could kill them all. That's not their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Already seen that years ago.
> 
> It was done by independent groups, for example Sadr's group. The army fought those groups in ~2006-2008 in various area's such as Sadr city, Basra etc.
> 
> See :
> Battle of Amarah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Iraq spring fighting of 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway that's enough for today.


it was also done by ppl in the government. stop making excuses.



Antaréss said:


> @Banu Hashim | @Dr.Thrax | @Rakan.SA | @JUBA
> Try this (Arabic): العربي الجديد -
> العراق: "الحشد الشعبي" يقطع رأس عراقي على طريقة "داعش"
> 
> Also read what the imperial rat, Ali Yunusi and his so-called '_empire_' said about Iraq (Arabic): Here.
> 
> @1000, I wish if he was an ISIS terrorist, too.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @1000, I do understand that...but not now! not when the people are confused and afraid if ISF and its allies got in, they may commit crimes especially when we link this to something like the massacre of Mus'ab bin Umair in Diyala. I don't know about thousands fleeing from Tikrit, when did that happen ?


lol that poor bastard. well i hope he lives long enough to see whats going to happen to his so called empire lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

1000 said:


> An FSA guy took a bike from someones heart remember. Why ? Emotions. Same reason for this incident, he most likely killed a fellow fighter of them, got injured and left behind so they took their anger out.


Actually, he took a bite out of the heart because the soldier participated in a gang-rape and the abuse of women. FSA want him tried for his actions. While yes, it was emotions, the soldier was already dead. It was just to deliver a message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Video of Hezbollat rats in Ratyan found in the mobile of a thug killed last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

1000 said:


> Yet you cry about the barrels..
> 
> Nevertheless got to say this entire thread and war is worthless, same BS going on for years with barely anything that changes. You can continue for many more years and it'll end in a stalemate. Some minor gains here and there, won't change much.


I never cried habibi, I just point to the obvious. Where the so called rats still targeted a military establishment your beloved barrel heroes dont discriminate between civilians and otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Aslan said:


> I never cried habibi, I just point to the obvious. Where the so called rats still targeted a military establishment your beloved barrel heroes dont discriminate between civilians and otherwise.



Yes dear when your beloved Alloush hit civilians with rockets then it is your so called "Targeting Military Establishment". 
And when your beloved al-Nusra fires hundreds of rockets on Nabl and Al-Zahra Areas killing many civilians, then it is still "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.
When your beloved Jihadies slaughter minorities and destroy their churches etc and make them slaves, still it is "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.


----------



## Antaréss

*#FYI: Most of Syrian Muslims Have Ignored The 'Mufti' A Long Time Ago*
@al-Hasani | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @Rakan.SA | @JUBA

In case any of you wonder about the '_Sunni_' mufti of Syria, I wrote some lines to refute the lies told by *Syrian Lion*.


Syrian Lion said:


> *Sheikh Hasson is a true Muslim*, of course zionists like you would go against him since he is against your terrorists I$I$ and F$A...


The so-called '_sheikh_' Hassoun is a *stooge* that does nothing but *smartly promotes Shiism in the name of Sunni Islam for the sake of Khamenei*, a puppet of mullahs, he even sounds like an actor :




*Summary :*
_*Hassoun:*_ For tens of years, I have been studying and '_no one told me that it was the tragedy of Islam in the Day of Ashura_', '_why did they hide this from being discovered by us ?!_', may God forgives them, '_they are afraid that you may become a Shiite_', do we '_hide the truth_' because you are afraid that it may *changes the madhhab* ?!, do we '_mute the truth_' so as not to *make a sect more powerful than another* ?!, leave that aside gentlemen !, because there was a time when they were using the religion for making benefits, which was exploited by the one that "_unjustly called himself Ameer Al-Mu'mineen (Prince of Believers) to spread corruption on earth_", ...<_skipping_>... but "_when he becomes a Prince of Believers by a Bay'ah which is taken by force or by a fake election and bribes_", this is not a prince of anyone, he is only a prince of his desire, it is a '_truth_' that I should expose...

*Commentary :*
*1.* First of all, why are you so angry, '_sheikh_' Hassoun ?
*2.* You are a born-Muslim, and a '_sheikh_' that has spent years studying about Islam, so how come you '_never heard_' of Ashura ?, and who do you mean by saying '_they_' here: '_why did they hide this from being discovered by us ?!_', *I personally have been hearing of Ashura since my childhood*.
*3.* No it is not that they are afraid that '_we may become Shiites_', but it is that some *others are afraid that we may NOT accept becoming Shiites*.
*4.* No body '_muted the truth_', to make a sect more powerful than another, he meant the Iranian regime compared to others.
*5.* Who did you mean by saying '_the one that unjustly called himself the Prince of Believers_' ?, I don't think he meant Al-Baghdadi because this video is old, he meant someone else.
*6.* Who did you mean by saying "_when he becomes a Prince of Believers by a Bay'ah that is taken by force or by a fake election and bribes_" ?, if the video wasn't old I would have presumed it is Bashar .
*7.* Are you sure that you are a '_Sunni Grand Mufti_' ?, you sound like a so-called '_ayatullah_'.

*Also :*
*1.* In one of his speeches he said: "_Ahlul-Bayt are still oppressed even today..._", ...even today ? .
*2.* He also said: "_The Muslims declared wars for selfish benefits and greed, not to spread Islam._", well that's what the Iranian mullahs keep saying.
*3.* To be a Grand Mufti, you should get a university certificate in Sharee'a, our so-called '_sheikh_' *doesn't have it but he has a certificate in Arab Literature*.
*4.* He says Issa (Jesus) is the '_son_' of the Holy Spirit :





*Summary :*
_*Hassoun:*_ Talk to him, he is young in age but he is wise at his work, light and piety, '_he is the son of the Holy Spirit_' (x3) who is blessed by Heaven .

A '_Sunni Grand Mufti_' says that Issa (i.e. Yasu, or Jesus) is the '_son_' of the Holy Spirit ?, @Syrian Lion you may not understand what is wrong with it here if you are Christian but Muslims definitely do .

And many more reasons why *Hassoun is nothing but a stooge of Mojo Jojo*, but I guess these are enough to put him in the right category as such creature isn't worthy of your time .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


veg said:


> Yes dear when your beloved Alloush hit civilians with rockets then it is your so called "Targeting Military Establishment".
> And when your beloved al-Nusra fires hundreds of rockets on Nabl and Al-Zahra Areas killing many civilians, then it is still "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.


True, Zahran has killed about '_92,673,330_' Shiites, everybody knows that.
True, Al-Nusra has killed more than '_99,834,120_' Shiites in Nubbul and Al-Zahra', everybody knows that.


> When your beloved Jihadies slaughter minorities and destroy their churches etc and make them slaves, still it is "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.


Slaughtering, destruction of churches and slavery are things that are mostly done by ISIS, but no one can be compared to Al-Assad and his regime, not even ISIS :





Also, *most of the victims are Sunni Muslims who represent the majority of Syrian people, killed by the regime*.
By the way, Al-Assad has destroyed more churches, even more than ISIS did.

@al-Hasani, thanks for the infographic .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You didn't dare to set foot on Syria and yet you lost a pilot, and you dare to come here and tell me that you had no casualties?


Why would we set a foot when we can do the job from air? ISIS have tried several times to attack Jordan and they were destroyed before reaching the border.


Serpentine said:


> Fighting Daesh on the ground requires balls and dignity, does your country have either of them? No, you are just good for smuggling weapons for your stooges in Southern Syria, that's it.


What the hell is that? Do I see a mad Iranian throwing insults or what? Calm down and contain yourself.


Serpentine said:


> And lol about that 20% again, no you actually destroyed 99% of IS assets, actually our own king did it with his F-16, he also jumped out of plane and killed hundreds in the way back to air base.


My friend, if the 20% wasn't true Western world media would have been the first to say so, no body can hide such a claim and simply get away with it. You may say some countries in the coalition have far more superior air-forces than the JAF, yet they didn't manage to destroy as much the JAF did in 3 days. Well, that's true, but it's not like the coalition used all their air power. No, only few air crafts from every country of the coalition took part of sorties and this is there on the Net, you can search. Anyway the JAF used tens of F-16s everyday of the first three days.

Another thing, the JAF bombardment on ISIS were so heavy to the point they claimed that the American hostage was killed as a result of them in hope the JAF stop it.


Serpentine said:


> And finally, Jordan isn't Iran we don't make stuff up to look stronger. Our reputation is already known.
> 
> Terrorist is just a relative term, you may consider me a terrorist and I may consider you a terrorist, that can change.
> 
> Yet under all the 'economic war', Arab countries are crying and talking about Iran 24/7.


Terrorists are terrorists, and Iran is world-wide confirmed as a terror country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Antaréss said:


> True, Zahran has killed about '_92,673,330_' Shiites, everybody knows that.
> True, Al-Nusra has killed more than '_99,834,120_' Shiites in Nubbul and Al-Zahra', everybody knows that.Slaughtering, destruction of churches and slavery are things that are mostly done by ISIS, but no one can be compared to Al-Assad and his regime, not even ISIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *most of the victims are Sunni Muslims who represent the majority of Syrian people, killed by the regime*.
> By the way, Al-Assad has destroyed more churches, even more than ISIS did.
> 
> @al-Hasani, thanks for the infographic .




It seems that the Takfiri Idiots have added their casualties too among the civilians. 

Contrary to it, these Takfiries are the one who are using the Syrian Civilians as human shields. 

Sunnies are with Syrian government against these Takfiries and that is why all the Takfiries of whole world, along with Saudia/Turkey/Qatar and also with US/Israel not able to defeat the Syrian Government for the last 4 years. It could not happen without the help of Syrian People who are supporting Syrian Government against these Takfiri Dajjals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 @Banu Hashim 

Now Arabs are justifiying executing children/beheading suspected militants. It's either the situation has gotten so desperate and sectarian or Arabs are just low iq people who live in another universe. Palestinians should be in charge or Arab affairs, non Palestinian Arabs obviously can't do anything else but murder, rape , and oblirate each other. Joke aside, in reality I don't want us to have anything to do with this. But I think it's time for Arabs in affected areas to reconsider what you're doing and what you're leading us to for the future. Both Shia Sunni clerics call for Jihad when fighting each other and many men flock to the battlefield. These clerics however are silent on Israel. Although that's a good thing as we've seen result of these militias. But it points out that clerics dint call for the truth and rather use Islam as tool for local regimes. We've seen it done on Egypt(Al Edgar kissing Sisis butt) , Iran and KSA. Of course even after this mess I see people taunting, mocking, reminding each other that massacres will occur against either sects and having imperialist aspirations still.


----------



## beast89

Rebel group liwa anfal defects gives up on the revolution i cant find the video of the interview

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574292250919895040

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss Shiek housson is a true Muslim, you can call him whatever, but he is a Sunni Muslim who stands with Syria against the International terrorism, see people like you who support AQ and i$i$ always make everyone a kaffer... Nothing new from terrorists supporters like you , you made most to Syrian people as kaffers since they support Syrian army war against your beloved terrorists... Again stop cherry picking my post...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

just to remind everyone recent jordian bombing ISIS were escorted by f-22s before that they barely contributed to more than 10% and completely stopped once their pilot was captured

DoD: F-22s escorted Jordanian fighters for airstrikes in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Jaish al-Ummah & Liwa' al-Anfal changed loyalty from Jaish al-Islam to #SAA. Today they are fighting at Ghouta front against "old buddies".


In other news two of dier el zours largest tribes have allied with SAA against IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> So much rubbish is being spread on this thread, no wonder, because of too many IS twitter accounts' followers.
> 
> First: Handarat hill is NOT captured by terrorists as of now.
> 
> Second: There is no reports on any big SAA casualties, while terrorists had to retreat under heavy SAA fire.
> 
> Third: They are not IRGC, you are known in this thread for lying and posting false info. They are Afghan volunteers called Fatimiun brigades and yes they are indeed present in Syria and they have inflicted heavy losses on terrorists especially in Aleppo and Deraa fronts.Keep killing IRGC in Twitter and Facebook while they kill or plan to kill terrorists in reality.



Not only did the rebels capture the hill overlooking Handarat village but according to SOHR, they captured the village itself today killing upto 100 Assadist terrorists and now your hezballs mercenaries are besieged in Bashkoy  But of course, the assad stronk team in this thread are perfect and everyone else is lying according to you.

Top military leader Lt. Col. Abu Baker holding the Syrian Revolution flag near Handarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> Not only did the rebels capture the hill overlooking Handarat village but according to SOHR, they captured the village itself today killing upto 100 Assadist terrorists and now your hezballs mercenaries are besieged in Bashkoy  But of course, the assad stronk team in this thread are perfect and everyone else is lying according to you.
> 
> Top military leader Lt. Col. Abu Baker holding the Syrian Revolution flag near Handarat.



Okay show me pics/vids from inside Handarat right now.

When rebels fart, they quicky release a video on internet. Show me a video proof that they have captured handarat and the hill. 

I see the reality of the war, and unlike you, I'm not here to post propaganda and lies. If they had really captured it, I wouldn't have any problem admitting that. War has wins and losses and no one can deny that. But you have fallen very well for propaganda of your Uzbek and Chechen terrorists for now.

As of now, pro-terrorist Twitter accounts have reported that they have captured Handarat, since 2 days ago actually, but without providing one single pic from inside the town.


SyAF and artillery units have inflicted heavy losses on reportedly 1500 mainly foreign terrorists attacking Handarat. They have poured serious resources in to this battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Okay show me pics/vids from inside Handarat right now.
> 
> When rebels fart, they quicky release a video on internet. Show me a video proof that they have captured handarat and the hill.
> 
> I see the reality of the war, and unlike you, I'm not here to post propaganda and lies. If they had really captured it, I wouldn't have any problem admitting that. War has wins and losses and no one can deny that. But you have fallen very well for propaganda of your Uzbek and Chechen terrorists for now.
> 
> As of now, pro-terrorist Twitter accounts have reported that they have captured Handarat, since 2 days ago actually, but without providing one single pic from inside the town.
> 
> 
> SyAF and artillery units have inflicted heavy losses on reportedly 1500 mainly foreign terrorists attacking Handarat. They have poured serious resources in to this battle.



The rebels have deliberately imposed numerous media blackouts for several days in the past to prevent the regime from using the footage to identify their precise geographical location to attack them. Yeah, I couldn't find anything on that, but I have a feeling information will start to flow again soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Antaréss said:


> *Also :*
> *1.* In one of his speeches he said: "_Ahlul-Bayt are still oppressed even today..._", ...even today ? .



Kharijies are duffers and they claim to know Islam, but they are Kharijies and have nothing to do with Islam.

Indeed, it was Prophet Muhammad (saw) himself who told us that this "Ummah" will oppress Ahlulbait and this "Ummah" will bring calamity upon them. 

Here is the tradition of Prophet (saw).

Sunnan Ibn Majah (Sunni Book Online Link) (A Sahih Hadith, see Authentication here and here):

- حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إِذْ أَقْبَلَ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ فَلَمَّا رَآهُمُ النَّبِيُّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ اغْرَوْرَقَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَتَغَيَّرَ لَوْنُهُ قَالَ فَقُلْتُ مَا نَزَالُ نَرَى فِي وَجْهِكَ شَيْئًا نَكْرَهُهُ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ ‏"‏ إِنَّا أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ لَنَا الآخِرَةَ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي سَيَلْقَوْنَ بَعْدِي بَلاَءً وَتَشْرِيدًا وَتَطْرِيدًا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَشْرِقِ مَعَهُمْ رَايَاتٌ سُودٌ فَيَسْأَلُونَ الْخَيْرَ فَلاَ يُعْطَوْنَهُ فَيُقَاتِلُونَ فَيُنْصَرُونَ فَيُعْطَوْنَ مَا سَأَلُوا فَلاَ يَقْبَلُونَهُ حَتَّى يَدْفَعُوهَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَيَمْلَؤُهَا قِسْطًا كَمَا مَلَؤُوهَا جَوْرًا فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَلْيَأْتِهِمْ وَلَوْ حَبْوًا عَلَى الثَّلْجِ ‏"‏ ‏

Narrated by Alqamah from Abdullah bin Masood:
One day we were sitting with Holy Prophet(s) when some children from the house of Bani Hashim came there. When the Holy Prophet(s) saw them, tears welled up in his eyes and he became pale. 
Ibn Masood said that he told the Holy Prophet(s) "Your face reflects axiety".*The Holy Prophet(s) stated:"Exalted God has granted us,the Ahlulbait, Hereafter instead of wordly pleasure. After me,soon my Ahlubait will face calamity,hardship and misery* till people having black flags will rise from East and seek justice,which will be denied them.They will wage war,they will be supported and will be given what they were demanding.They will not accept until it is handed over to one from our Ahlulbait (i.e. Mahdi) .He will fill the earth with justice as it was filled with unjustice.Whoever amongst you is alive at that period, should try to reach them even if he has to tread on ince in that persuit."​

Even today these Khariji say "Radhi Allaho Anho" for Yazid and consider him Janati, while he was the same person who brought calamities upon Ahlulbait (as).



Serpentine said:


> Okay show me pics/vids from inside Handarat right now.
> 
> When rebels fart, they quicky release a video on internet. Show me a video proof that they have captured handarat and the hill.
> 
> I see the reality of the war, and unlike you, I'm not here to post propaganda and lies. If they had really captured it, I wouldn't have any problem admitting that. War has wins and losses and no one can deny that. But you have fallen very well for propaganda of your Uzbek and Chechen terrorists for now.
> 
> As of now, pro-terrorist Twitter accounts have reported that they have captured Handarat, since 2 days ago actually, but without providing one single pic from inside the town.
> 
> 
> SyAF and artillery units have inflicted heavy losses on reportedly 1500 mainly foreign terrorists attacking Handarat. They have poured serious resources in to this battle.



Rats don't have any videos or Photos while they are telling a lie.
And next stage (after lies) is of Lame Excuses.

You could already see this lame excuse by @ebray when he is shamelessly claiming that the rats have deliberately imposed numerous media blackouts for several days in the past to prevent the regime from using the footage to identify their precise geographical location to attack them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

How much of Syria is in under control of Anti Asad forces...?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Antaréss said:


> *#FYI: Most of Syrian Muslims Have Ignored The 'Mufti' A Long Time Ago*
> @al-Hasani | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @Rakan.SA | @JUBA
> 
> In case any of you wonder about the '_Sunni_' mufti of Syria, I wrote some lines to refute the lies told by *Syrian Lion*.
> The so-called '_sheikh_' Hassoun is a *stooge* that does nothing but *smartly promotes Shiism in the name of Sunni Islam for the sake of Khamenei*, a puppet of mullahs, he even sounds like an actor :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> _*Hassoun:*_ For tens of years, I have been studying and '_no one told me that it was the tragedy of Islam in the Day of Ashura_', '_why did they hide this from being discovered by us ?!_', may God forgives them, '_they are afraid that you may become a Shiite_', do we '_hide the truth_' because you are afraid that it may *changes the madhhab* ?!, do we '_mute the truth_' so as not to *make a sect more powerful than another* ?!, leave that aside gentlemen !, because there was a time when they were using the religion for making benefits, which was exploited by the one that "_unjustly called himself Ameer Al-Mu'mineen (Prince of Believers) to spread corruption on earth_", ...<_skipping_>... but "_when he becomes a Prince of Believers by a Bay'ah which is taken by force or by a fake election and bribes_", this is not a prince of anyone, he is only a prince of his desire, it is a '_truth_' that I should expose...
> 
> *Commentary :*
> *1.* First of all, why are you so angry, '_sheikh_' Hassoun ?
> *2.* You are a born-Muslim, and a '_sheikh_' that has spent years studying about Islam, so how come you '_never heard_' of Ashura ?, and who do you mean by saying '_they_' here: '_why did they hide this from being discovered by us ?!_', *I personally have been hearing of Ashura since my childhood*.
> *3.* No it is not that they are afraid that '_we may become Shiites_', but it is that some *others are afraid that we may NOT accept becoming Shiites*.
> *4.* No body '_muted the truth_', to make a sect more powerful than another, he meant the Iranian regime compared to others.
> *5.* Who did you mean by saying '_the one that unjustly called himself the Prince of Believers_' ?, I don't think he meant Al-Baghdadi because this video is old, he meant someone else.
> *6.* Who did you mean by saying "_when he becomes a Prince of Believers by a Bay'ah that is taken by force or by a fake election and bribes_" ?, if the video wasn't old I would have presumed it is Bashar .
> *7.* Are you sure that you are a '_Sunni Grand Mufti_' ?, you sound like a so-called '_ayatullah_'.
> 
> *Also :*
> *1.* In one of his speeches he said: "_Ahlul-Bayt are still oppressed even today..._", ...even today ? .
> *2.* He also said: "_The Muslims declared wars for selfish benefits and greed, not to spread Islam._", well that's what the Iranian mullahs keep saying.
> *3.* To be a Grand Mufti, you should get a university certificate in Sharee'a, our so-called '_sheikh_' *doesn't have it but he has a certificate in Arab Literature*.
> *4.* He says Issa (Jesus) is the '_son_' of the Holy Spirit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> _*Hassoun:*_ Talk to him, he is young in age but he is wise at his work, light and piety, '_he is the son of the Holy Spirit_' (x3) who is blessed by Heaven .
> 
> A '_Sunni Grand Mufti_' says that Issa (i.e. Yasu, or Jesus) is the '_son_' of the Holy Spirit ?, @Syrian Lion you may not understand what is wrong with it here if you are Christian but Muslims definitely do .
> 
> And many more reasons why *Hassoun is nothing but a stooge of Mojo Jojo*, but I guess these are enough to put him in the right category as such creature isn't worthy of your time .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> True, Zahran has killed about '_92,673,330_' Shiites, everybody knows that.
> True, Al-Nusra has killed more than '_99,834,120_' Shiites in Nubbul and Al-Zahra', everybody knows that.Slaughtering, destruction of churches and slavery are things that are mostly done by ISIS, but no one can be compared to Al-Assad and his regime, not even ISIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *most of the victims are Sunni Muslims who represent the majority of Syrian people, killed by the regime*.
> By the way, Al-Assad has destroyed more churches, even more than ISIS did.
> 
> @al-Hasani, thanks for the infographic .


well said, and thank you for taking the time to translate for the brainwashed ignorant



Syrian Lion said:


> @Antaréss Shiek housson is a true Muslim, you can call him whatever, but he is a Sunni Muslim who stands with Syria against the International terrorism, see people like you who support AQ and i$i$ always make everyone a kaffer... Nothing new from terrorists supporters like you , you made most to Syrian people as kaffers since they support Syrian army war against your beloved terrorists... Again stop cherry picking my post...


he is kafer... he just said jesus is the son of the holly spirit!! are you trolling ? or you never read the quran in your life so you are ignorant ?



veg said:


> - حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إِذْ أَقْبَلَ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ فَلَمَّا رَآهُمُ النَّبِيُّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ اغْرَوْرَقَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَتَغَيَّرَ لَوْنُهُ قَالَ فَقُلْتُ مَا نَزَالُ نَرَى فِي وَجْهِكَ شَيْئًا نَكْرَهُهُ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ ‏"‏ إِنَّا أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ لَنَا الآخِرَةَ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي سَيَلْقَوْنَ بَعْدِي بَلاَءً وَتَشْرِيدًا وَتَطْرِيدًا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَشْرِقِ مَعَهُمْ رَايَاتٌ سُودٌ فَيَسْأَلُونَ الْخَيْرَ فَلاَ يُعْطَوْنَهُ فَيُقَاتِلُونَ فَيُنْصَرُونَ فَيُعْطَوْنَ مَا سَأَلُوا فَلاَ يَقْبَلُونَهُ حَتَّى يَدْفَعُوهَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَيَمْلَؤُهَا قِسْطًا كَمَا مَلَؤُوهَا جَوْرًا فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَلْيَأْتِهِمْ وَلَوْ حَبْوًا عَلَى الثَّلْجِ ‏"‏ ‏
> 
> Narrated by Alqamah from Abdullah bin Masood:
> One day we were sitting with Holy Prophet(s) when some children from the house of Bani Hashim came there. When the Holy Prophet(s) saw them, tears welled up in his eyes and he became pale.
> Ibn Masood said that he told the Holy Prophet(s) "Your face reflects axiety".*The Holy Prophet(s) stated:"Exalted God has granted us,the Ahlulbait, Hereafter instead of wordly pleasure. After me,soon my Ahlubait will face calamity,hardship and misery* till people having black flags will rise from East and seek justice,which will be denied them.They will wage war,they will be supported and will be given what they were demanding.They will not accept until it is handed over to one from our Ahlulbait (i.e. Mahdi) .He will fill the earth with justice as it was filled with unjustice.Whoever amongst you is alive at that period, should try to reach them even if he has to tread on ince in that persuit."


you liar this hadith is not acceptable. its daeef and munkar. but a parrot like you thinks he is clever and can out smart us lol

الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية

الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية

الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
go educate yourself please.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Bornubus said:


> How much of Syria is in under control of Anti Asad forces...?


Assad controls:

~ 50% of territory
~ 60% of population

Assad stronger in cities, rebels in countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

500 said:


> ~ 50% of territory
> ~ 60% of population


I think he is fighting a war that he can't win win coZ its ideological......sunni majority would never accept him as a leader.

I think he has lost many vital air bases....and much of his military hardware....besides half of his country lie in stone age...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Bornubus said:


> I think he is fighting a war that he can't win win coZ its ideological......sunni majority would never accept him as a leader.
> 
> I think he has lost many vital air bases....and much of his military hardware....besides half of his country lie in stone age...?


everyone know he lost. even him. what assad is doing now is buying time and coming up with temporary solutions. also the west wants bashar there until they can find a solution. cuz US and isael dont want a muslim sunni government next door. so they are letting ppl kill each other until they can find a new puppet



Bornubus said:


> I think he is fighting a war that he can't win win coZ its ideological......sunni majority would never accept him as a leader.
> 
> I think he has lost many vital air bases....and much of his military hardware....besides half of his country lie in stone age...?


if the west wanted bashar to leave they can have dont it long time ago. for god sake they didnt make a no fly zone over syria and letting bashar planes fly next to them. so its very clear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Rakan.SA said:


> everyone know he lost. even him. what assad is doing now is buying time and coming up with temporary solutions. also the west wants bashar there until they can find a solution. cuz US and isael dont want a muslim sunni government next door. so they are letting ppl kill each other until they can find a new puppet
> 
> 
> if the west wanted bashar to leave they can have dont it long time ago. for god sake they didnt make a no fly zone over syria and letting bashar planes fly next to them. so its very clear


Temporary solution.....i think he is bombing anti regime forces...and doing so he killed thousands of innocent civilians.....so what temporarily solution are we talking about....i see the disintegration of Syria into Sunni,Shia and kurds dominion.....unless a unity govt. Is formed.

no fly zone is not possible as Syria is still militarily strong....and it possess ....formidable AA weapon systems.


----------



## F117

ebray said:


> Whores openly cursing Sunnis in a Umawi mosque built by the Omayyad dynasty that you despise so much under the watch of the puppet religious affairs administrator so called "grand mufti sheikh" Ahmed Hassoun.


Do you want to blow yourself up now? You are angry, admit it.  But it's pathetic people are still fighting over some dead figures from hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

F117 said:


> Do you want to blow yourself up now? You are angry, admit it.  But it's pathetic people are still fighting over some dead figures from hundreds of years ago.


LOL
Says the shiite.

Also @Serpentine
Here is a rebel commander touring Handarat:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

F117 said:


> Do you want to blow yourself up now? You are angry, admit it.  But it's pathetic people are still fighting over some dead figures from hundreds of years ago.



Why don't you ask that question to veg when he posts nasty ancient propaganda and his personal grudge against ancient figures hypocrite?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

ebray said:


> Whores openly cursing Sunnis in Umawi mosque built by the Omayyad dynasty that you despise so much under the watch of the puppet religious affairs administrator so called "grand mufti sheikh" Ahmed Hassoun.


wallah if i saw them in front of me il make them regret the day they were born and wish only death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Be-shomaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Bornubus said:


> I think he is fighting a war that he can't win win coZ its ideological......sunni majority would never accept him as a leader.
> 
> I think he has lost many vital air bases....and much of his military hardware....besides half of his country lie in stone age...?


Shiites aka Iran and Muslim Brotherhood aka Qatar actually were in very good relationships before the war.







When riots in Syria started Iran could tell Assad to go, just like Ben Ali in Tunisia. Then some new president would be elected, army would remain in hands of Alawites, nothing would change much and war would be spared.

But instead they decided brutally suppress the opposition. When it did not work with force they used more force. First they sent shabihas (march 2011). Then tanks (may 2011). Then artillery (dec 2011). Then helicopter rockets (march 2012). Then barrel bombs (jule 2012).

As result country is totally destroyed and they are leading the war on survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Rakan.SA said:


> wallah if i saw them in front of me il make them regret the day they were born and wish only death


Oh a tough keyboard guy ....You want to do some good, gather some Sauds with influence and liberate the Saudi Blogger that derided the Saudi generating fetwa muftis...They are gonna kill him because he was not healing as fast as they want him to for the 1000 lashes he was given on top his emprisonnement..Then I will recognize you "as a *Saudi *with *balls*"...



500 said:


> As result country is totally destroyed and they are leading the war on survival.


Assad had an opposition, but not one that was bent on burning and destroying the country. The one behind it are known, Israel included! and you look a picture of a destroyed Syrian , or an Iraqi town and compare it to Gaza, it does seem that Israel sold them the blue prints...
Syria will survive...probably on her knees , but she will survive all her foes...They didn't give the SAA 3 months, they are past the three years and still going strong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Ceylal said:


> Oh a tough keyboard guy ....You want to do some good, gather some Sauds with influence and liberate the Saudi Blogger that derided the Saudi generating fetwa muftis...They are gonna kill him because he was not healing as fast as they want him to for the 1000 lashes he was given on top his emprisonnement..Then I will recognize you "as a *Saudi *with *balls*"...


id lock you up in my own house and lash you 10,000 times just for fun. why the hell would i stand with someone like Badawi ?! actually id be pissed if the government didnt lock him up. specially after the west, your master, interference in his case. 
btw im tough on the keyboard but im 10 times worse in real life lol 
for example lets say you insulted the companions of the prophet in front of me. you have 2 choices you either run away cuz i admit i am slow.
or il break every bone in your face.
im not being tough im being muslim. do you understand the difference ?!
when i walk in madina i make sure shia watch what they say. i dont allow them to go full retard and i dont wait for police or anyone to tell me what to do. 

so you hate muslims and you hate arabs ? what are you doing here in PDF ?! trolling ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Shiites aka Iran and Muslim Brotherhood aka Qatar actually were in very good relationships before the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When riots in Syria started Iran could tell Assad to go, just like Ben Ali in Tunisia. Then some new president would be elected, army would remain in hands of Alawites, nothing would change much and war would be spared.
> 
> But instead they decided brutally suppress the opposition. When it did not work with force they used more force. First they sent shabihas (march 2011). Then tanks (may 2011). Then artillery (dec 2011). Then helicopter rockets (march 2012). Then barrel bombs (jule 2012).
> 
> As result country is totally destroyed and they are leading the war on survival.


Tanks were actually sent out as early as April 22. They sent in T-72s (!) to quell protesters in Dara'a.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrians mark Women's Day in Idlib cellar - Al Jazeera English
Notice the flags that the women are draping themselves in. Clearly not the Ba'ath flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Rakan.SA said:


> well said, and thank you for taking the time to translate for the brainwashed ignorant
> 
> 
> he is kafer... he just said jesus is the son of the holly spirit!! are you trolling ? or you never read the quran in your life so you are ignorant ?
> 
> 
> you liar this hadith is not acceptable. its daeef and munkar. but a parrot like you thinks he is clever and can out smart us lol
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> go educate yourself please.


Why munkar what's wrong with it?.


----------



## Aslan

veg said:


> Yes dear when your beloved Alloush hit civilians with rockets then it is your so called "Targeting Military Establishment".
> And when your beloved al-Nusra fires hundreds of rockets on Nabl and Al-Zahra Areas killing many civilians, then it is still "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.
> When your beloved Jihadies slaughter minorities and destroy their churches etc and make them slaves, still it is "Targeting Military Establishment" for you.


Hold your horses, and dont get so excited buddy. You dont need to tell me who is doing what, as I do know more then u and dont look at this conflict from my mullah glasses. I was quoting this particular incident, and non other. And 2 wrongs dont make a right, so stop justifying what bashar and ur beloved do just because isis retards are doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Shiites aka Iran and Muslim Brotherhood aka Qatar actually were in very good relationships before the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When riots in Syria started Iran could tell Assad to go, just like Ben Ali in Tunisia. Then some new president would be elected, army would remain in hands of Alawites, nothing would change much and war would be spared.
> 
> But instead they decided brutally suppress the opposition. When it did not work with force they used more force. First they sent shabihas (march 2011). Then tanks (may 2011). Then artillery (dec 2011). Then helicopter rockets (march 2012). Then barrel bombs (jule 2012).
> 
> As result country is totally destroyed and they are leading the war on survival.


quit with your BS, the so called peaceful protesters were so peaceful that the first victims were unarmed riot police, Syria like any other government sent in security forces and when stuff got worse army was sent in, and there were terrorists shooting at protesters and the army, and guess how convenient to blame the government of shooting anti-government protesters... again this was all planned out, Alasad was tricked by becoming an ally with Turkey and Qatar, they were cooking behind his back, arms supplies were sent in from Lebanon sponsored by Qatarael before the war even started, there was a tunnel discovered that was built by bought traitors from Homs governor and head of security in Homs... so again, this was all planned out, and this is not about Alasad, if he stays or leaves, it won't change anything, the west want to install a puppet government no matter what, I guarantee you, if Alasad was a western "yes man" there wouldn't be a war in Syria, this war is about Syria's independence and sovereignty, and we will fight and die to keep our country independent, we will never become a western puppet...



Rakan.SA said:


> he is kafer... he just said jesus is the son of the holly spirit!! are you trolling ? or you never read the quran in your life so you are ignorant ?


yes, according to I$I$ and AQ terrorists everyone who doesn't follow their terrorism is a kafer, Shiek Houssoun represents unity of Syria... like it or not, he is Muslim... some of your beloved terrorists supporters here couldn't call I$I$ kafer, so why do you call Hassoun kafer now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> quit with your BS, the so called peaceful protesters were so peaceful that the first victims were unarmed riot police, Syria like any other government sent in security forces and when stuff got worse army was sent in, and there were terrorists shooting at protesters and the army, and guess how convenient to blame the government of shooting anti-government protesters... again this was all planned out, Alasad was tricked by becoming an ally with Turkey and Qatar, they were cooking behind his back, arms supplies were sent in from Lebanon sponsored by Qatarael before the war even started, there was a tunnel discovered that was built by bought traitors from Homs governor and head of security in Homs... so again, this was all planned out, and this is not about Alasad, if he stays or leaves, it won't change anything, the west want to install a puppet government no matter what, I guarantee you, if Alasad was a western "yes man" there wouldn't be a war in Syria, this war is about Syria's independence and sovereignty, and we will fight and die to keep our country independent, we will never become a western puppet...


Yes, I'm sure unarmed protesters - who had no weapons, since you don't know what unarmed means - attacked and killed hundreds of thousands of those poor, innocent, riot police.

Here is a link to an anti-ISIS video by IF I posted a while back, but it got taken down for some reason. Re-uploaded by someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, I'm sure unarmed protesters - who had no weapons, since you don't know what unarmed means - attacked and killed hundreds of thousands of those poor, innocent, riot police.


there was law forbidding riot police from carrying any weapons other than riot sticks and etc, dumbest law ever... caused many death of police forces... and don't ignore my whole post, again, don't cherry pick my comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> there was law forbidding riot police from carrying any weapons other than riot sticks and etc, dumbest law ever... caused many death of police forces... and don't ignore my whole post, again, don't cherry pick my comments


Your whole post is retarded repetition of your baseless claims that you have been making since I came on here November. I've refuted them countless times. I don't need to do so again.
You think riot police were the only ones on duty?
There were always hundreds of Shabiha on Duty. And I'm sure the Riot Police operate tanks. And wear army clothes.




Totally riot police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Syrian Lion said:


> yes, according to I$I$ and AQ terrorists everyone who doesn't follow their terrorism is a kafer, Shiek Houssoun represents unity of Syria... like it or not, he is Muslim... some of your beloved terrorists supporters here couldn't call I$I$ kafer, so why do you call Hassoun kafer now?


*did you read what i said ???????!!!!!!! is the prophet jesus the son of the holly spirit ???????!!!!!*


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Your whole post is retarded repetition of your baseless claims that you have been making since I came on here November. I've refuted them countless times. I don't need to do so again.
> You think riot police were the only ones on duty?
> There were always hundreds of Shabiha on Duty. And I'm sure the Riot Police operate tanks. And wear army clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally riot police.


you keep saying the same crap over and over... again, I showed you a video, and it shows you the so called peaceful protests burning down government buildings, attacking police and etc, thats when the army moved in, when things got out of control and riot police couldn't handle it... 
so that video you post it shows nothing... that was not first day of the conflict...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Rakan.SA said:


> you liar this hadith is not acceptable. its daeef and munkar. but a parrot like you thinks he is clever and can out smart us lol
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> 
> الدرر السنية - الموسوعة الحديثية
> go educate yourself please.



Please you go and educate your self as this hadith is not Fabricated, but only it's chain has been declared week. And it has been narrated by different ways which strengthen each other. 

Moreover, it has been strengthen by the Hadith of Thaqlayn where Prophet (saw) asked this Ummah to be careful how they treat Ahlulbait after him.

Sahih Muslim, part 7, Kitab fada'il alSahabah [Maktabat wa Matba`at Muhammad `Ali Subayh wa Awladuhu: Cairo] pp. 122-123

أما بعد، ألا أيها الناس فإنّما أنا بشر يوشك أنْ يأتي رسول ربي فأجيب، وأنا تارك فيكم ثقلين: أولهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور، فخذوا بكتاب الله واستمسكوا به» فحثّ على كتاب الله ورغّب فيه، ثم قال: «وأهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي

_O people, I am only a human being and I am about to respond to the messenger of my Lord [i.e. the call of death]. I am leaving behind Two Precious Things (Thaqalayn) among you. The first of the two is the Book of Allah. In it is guidance and light. So get hold of the Book of Allah and adhere to it." (The narrator, Zayd ibn al-Arqam said: Then he urged and motivated (us) regarding the Book of Allah . Then he said), "And my Ahl al-Bayt (family).* I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt. I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt. I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt*_

And how Bani Ummayyah (whom you praise) treated Ahlulbait (as) after demise of prophet (saw)?

Even the Holy Prophet (pbuh) mourned. 

*Ibn Abbas narrates:
"One afternoon I dreamt of Holy Prophet (s) standing with his hair disturbed and with dust tangled in them and he was holding a phial filled with blood. I said to the Prophet: "What are you holding?" The Prophet (s) replied: "I am holding this phial filled with the blood of my son and his companions that I have been collecting all the day long." I remembered that day and when the news of Al Hussain's martyrdom came, and I matched that day with the day I had dreamt the Holy Prophet (s), I came to know that it was the same day".*

Ibn Kathir has copied the hadith from Musnad Imam Ahmad ibn Hanbal in his Al-Bidayah wa Nihayah, Vol. 8, p. 218, adding:*Its chain is strong.*
Imam Al-Hakim too has recorded it in his al-Mustadrak, Vol. 4, p. 398, adding:*The hadith is sahih on the condition of Muslim who has not recorded it.*


----------



## Malik Alashter

Syrian Lion said:


> so why do you call Hassoun kafer now?


Because he is tekfiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

Bornubus said:


> I think he is fighting a war that he can't win win coZ its ideological......sunni majority would never accept him as a leader.
> 
> I think he has lost many vital air bases....and much of his military hardware....besides half of his country lie in stone age...?



No, the truth is this that:

1) It is not a Shia/Sunni War, but Takfiri Wahabi VS Humanity (Shias+Sunnies+Christians+all other minorities) war.

2) Majority of Syrian population is still Sunni (and not Wahabies) and they support Syrian Government. All the western polls showed it that majority of Syrians still support Assad. 
Please read the following article carefully:
Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian

3) Syrian Army itself consists of 75% of Sunnies.
There are at max. 7 or 8% Alawaies and Shias and Syria. If Syrian Sunni population was not supporting Assad, then it was impossible for Assad to fight the Wahabi Takfiri Rats from all over the world for 4 years.
Along with Takfiries from all over the world, there were billions of USD given by Saudia and Qatar and Turkey and US and Israel all were supporting the rats, but still they are unable to topple Syrian Government. 
How`?
How is it possible that Assad could fight all of them without the support of Syrian people?

Any person, who uses his brain, he will come to the right conclusion that Syrian Government is only there while it has the support of majority of Syrian people. 

4) Syrian people (Sunni+Shia+Alawi+Christians+Minorties) all are very much aware of this fact that this is the war of their survival, while Takfiri Jihadies means death to all of them. Therefore, they are not going to give it up and will win this war sooner or later as whole world is getting to know the real face of Jihadies and US/Israel/Saudia link behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

veg said:


> No, the truth is this that:
> 
> 1) It is not a Shia/Sunni War, but Takfiri Wahabi VS Humanity (Shias+Sunnies+Christians+all other minorities) war.
> 
> 2) Majority of Syrian population is still Sunni (and not Wahabies) and they support Syrian Government. All the western polls showed it that majority of Syrians still support Assad.
> Please read the following article carefully:
> Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian
> 
> 3) Syrian Army itself consists of 75% of Sunnies.
> There are at max. 7 or 8% Alawaies and Shias and Syria. If Syrian Sunni population was not supporting Assad, then it was impossible for Assad to fight the Wahabi Takfiri Rats from all over the world for 4 years.
> Along with Takfiries from all over the world, there were billions of USD given by Saudia and Qatar and Turkey and US and Israel all were supporting the rats, but still they are unable to topple Syrian Government.
> How`?
> How is it possible that Assad could fight all of them without the support of Syrian people?
> 
> Any person, who uses his brain, he will come to the right conclusion that Syrian Government is only there while it has the support of majority of Syrian people.
> 
> 4) Syrian people (Sunni+Shia+Alawi+Christians+Minorties) all are very much aware of this fact that this is the war of their survival, while Takfiri Jihadies means death to all of them. Therefore, they are not going to give it up and will win this war sooner or later as whole world is getting to know the real face of Jihadies and US/Israel/Saudia link behind them.


I hope Syrians preserve the territorial integrity of their country....i feel pain to see ...when innocents even kids got killed in a useless sectarian civil war.....no to mention i watched whole cities turned into...rubble which take billions of $ to rebuild...

BUT

i am not fully agreed with your claims..

1.Why are you saying it is not a sectarian conflict turned civil war ( i have read the article)


2.I don't believe in the democratic process under assad when elections were conducted without the supervision of neutral third party....so for me Asad is a Dictator.....who killed his OWN people with barrel bomb.


3.I am not sure about saudis link ....but why the hell US and Israel would bomb the same jihadis whom they support...?...Are you saying that US/ Saudis/Qatar/Israel funding ISIS..?


4.Lastly...why on earth is that Asad barrel bomb its CIVILIANS...if 75% syrians supported him..?


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Bornubus said:


> I hope Syrians preserve the territorial integrity of their country....i fail pain to see ...when innocents even kids got killed in a useless sectarian civil war.....no to mention i watched whole cities turned into...rubble which take billions of $ to rebuild...
> 
> BUT
> 
> i am not fully agreed with your claims..
> 
> 1.Why are you saying it is not a sectarian conflict turned civil war ( i have read the article)
> 
> 
> 2.I don't believe in the democratic process under assad when elections were conducted with the supervision of neutral third party....so for me Asad is a Dictator.....who killed his OWN people with barrel bomb.
> 
> 
> 3.I am not sure about saudis link ....but why the hell US and Israel would bomb the same jihadis whom they support...?...Are you saying that US/ Saudis/Qatar/Israel funding ISIS..?
> 
> 
> 4.Lastly...why on earth is that Asad barrel bomb its CIVILIANS...if 75% syrians supported him..?
> 
> 
> thanks




1. Truth is this Wahabi Jihadist is an evil thing. Where ever it appears, there will be civil war. Not only in Syria, but just look at Sunni Country of Pakistan where once again there is almost civil war due to this Wahabi Talibani elements.
Same is true about Libya which is 100% Sunni but civil war is there as Wahabi Jihadies are also present there.

So, there was no way to stop this civil war in Syria.

2. Assad, Iran and Russia, all of them offered to have a deal with opposition and then holding an election under UN and let the Syrian people decide for themselves.
But Opposition and Saudia and America didn't agree to this UN Solution, but they put a precondition that they will come to the negotiation table only if Assad is kicked out and not allowed to run for the election.
They will never agree upon such UN elections in Syria while all of them know that MAJORITY of Syrian people support Assad, while opposition is divided into many many factions (Islamists and nationalist etc). There are many groups under Islamists too. Individually, none of them has any chance to beat Assad in any presidential elections.


3. Yes US/Saudi/Qatar/Turkey/Jordan all of them supplying the weapons to the Wahabi Jihadies.
You see that al-Nusra and ISIS are so illiterate that they could not even make their own needle. But they have Thousands of Toyota Jeeps (latest brand) and latest of American Weapons and *constant *supply of weapons. How is it possible without support of these states?







Just think upon it how ISIS able to get hands to these 100s of Jeeps without any support from other states?


4. Assad is barrel bombing the RATS. 
Unfortunately, these RATS have taking Syrian people as hostages and using them as human shields too and thus sometimes there is collateral damages too. But with time Syrian Army is getting better and it has already started having upper hand, thus we are watching reduction in barrel bombs too. 
Hopefully soon Syrian Army will be able to defeat the Rats without many civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Rakan.SA said:


> btw im tough on the keyboard but im 10 times worse in real life lol
> for example lets say you insulted the companions of the prophet in front of me. you have 2 choices you either run away cuz i admit i am slow.


You make me laugh...You won't last on your feet 2 seconds...You will done before you know it..


> or il break every bone in your face.


with what? 


> im not being tough im being muslim. do you understand the difference ?!


You are not a Muslim, you a degenerate calling himself a Muslim..


> when i walk in madina i make sure shia watch what they say. i dont allow them to go full retard and i dont wait for police or anyone to tell me what to do.


When Shia speaks the whole Saudi arabia goes dark...We saw it when Iran was holding election..



> so you hate muslims and you hate arabs ? what are you doing here in PDF ?! trolling ?


I don't hate arabs or muslims, I can't stand hypocrites, liars and last friday Muslims.. Big difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> You make me laugh...You won't last on your feet 2 seconds...You will done before you know it..
> 
> with what?
> 
> You are not a Muslim, you a degenerate calling himself a Muslim..
> 
> When Shia speaks the whole Saudi arabia goes dark...We saw it when Iran was holding election..
> 
> 
> I don't hate arabs or muslims, I can't stand hypocrites, liars and last friday Muslims.. Big difference!


You know, my dear Berberian. When you post all I read is "lalalalalalalalalala lololololooolo lililililililil lillainnkbkjnjhvhghgvkjhv" 
I'm sorry I can't help it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know, my dear Berberian. When you post all I read is "lalalalalalalalalala lololololooolo lililililililil lillainnkbkjnjhvhghgvkjhv"
> I'm sorry I can't help it.


its called Dyslexia 

Dyslexia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

=========================

Kill 'em ISIS b!tches 






S-129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Ceylal said:


> You make me laugh...You won't last on your feet 2 seconds...You will done before you know it..
> 
> with what?
> 
> You are not a Muslim, you a degenerate calling himself a Muslim..
> 
> When Shia speaks the whole Saudi arabia goes dark...We saw it when Iran was holding election..
> 
> 
> I don't hate arabs or muslims, I can't stand hypocrites, liars and last friday Muslims.. Big difference!


did you consider my offer ? go to a shrink and il pay the bill 
its ok there is nothing to be ashamed of. we all got issues. sometimes ppl need help and support. think about it. its for your own good lol


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Assad controls:
> 
> ~ 50% of territory
> ~ 60% of population
> 
> Assad stronger in cities, rebels in countryside.



No one gives a shit about countryside at the end of the day .

Aleppo is the key in this war .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

veg said:


> Please you go and educate your self as this hadith is not Fabricated, but only it's chain has been declared week. And it has been narrated by different ways which strengthen each other.
> 
> Moreover, it has been strengthen by the Hadith of Thaqlayn where Prophet (saw) asked this Ummah to be careful how they treat Ahlulbait after him.
> 
> Sahih Muslim, part 7, Kitab fada'il alSahabah [Maktabat wa Matba`at Muhammad `Ali Subayh wa Awladuhu: Cairo] pp. 122-123
> 
> أما بعد، ألا أيها الناس فإنّما أنا بشر يوشك أنْ يأتي رسول ربي فأجيب، وأنا تارك فيكم ثقلين: أولهما كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور، فخذوا بكتاب الله واستمسكوا به» فحثّ على كتاب الله ورغّب فيه، ثم قال: «وأهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي، أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي
> 
> _O people, I am only a human being and I am about to respond to the messenger of my Lord [i.e. the call of death]. I am leaving behind Two Precious Things (Thaqalayn) among you. The first of the two is the Book of Allah. In it is guidance and light. So get hold of the Book of Allah and adhere to it." (The narrator, Zayd ibn al-Arqam said: Then he urged and motivated (us) regarding the Book of Allah . Then he said), "And my Ahl al-Bayt (family).* I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt. I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt. I urge you to remember Allah regarding my Ahl al-Bayt*_
> 
> And how Bani Ummayyah (whom you praise) treated Ahlulbait (as) after demise of prophet (saw)?
> 
> Even the Holy Prophet (pbuh) mourned.
> 
> *Ibn Abbas narrates:
> "One afternoon I dreamt of Holy Prophet (s) standing with his hair disturbed and with dust tangled in them and he was holding a phial filled with blood. I said to the Prophet: "What are you holding?" The Prophet (s) replied: "I am holding this phial filled with the blood of my son and his companions that I have been collecting all the day long." I remembered that day and when the news of Al Hussain's martyrdom came, and I matched that day with the day I had dreamt the Holy Prophet (s), I came to know that it was the same day".*
> 
> Ibn Kathir has copied the hadith from Musnad Imam Ahmad ibn Hanbal in his Al-Bidayah wa Nihayah, Vol. 8, p. 218, adding:*Its chain is strong.*
> Imam Al-Hakim too has recorded it in his al-Mustadrak, Vol. 4, p. 398, adding:*The hadith is sahih on the condition of Muslim who has not recorded it.*


Mr parrot so you understand arabic well ? تتكلم عربي 
and the hadeeth is weak dont strengthin it with other hadeeth you snake. we are not fools. you said its weak. full stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> No one gives a shit about countryside at the end of the day .
> 
> Aleppo is the key in this war .


Countryside is virtually all of Syria's income. All fighters also come from country side. As for Aleppo, its already destroyed.

Assad bombs Handarat village after rebels captured the southern part of it:


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Countryside is virtually all of Syria's income. All fighters also come from country side. As for Aleppo, its already destroyed.
> 
> Assad bombs Handarat village after rebels captured the southern part of it:




When you have cities and population under control , Taking villages doesn't seem hard at all .

Compare a place like Maliha or Jobar with small towns in countryside .

If Syrian Army takes Aleppo , This war is over unless a third party joins the conflict although Syrian Army is not capable of defeating rebels in Aleppo at all .

The best and smartest strategy is holding current fronts in Syria till Iran and it's allies take care of ISIS in Iraq and focus on Syria .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> When you have cities and population under control , Taking villages doesn't seem hard at all .
> 
> Compare a place like Maliha or Jobar with small towns in countryside .
> 
> If Syrian Army takes Aleppo , This war is over unless a third party joins the conflict although Syrian Army is not capable of defeating rebels in Aleppo at all .
> 
> The best and smartest strategy is holding current fronts in Syria till Iran and it's allies take care of ISIS in Iraq and focus on Syria .


Oil Kurdish regions will never come back to Assad.
Country side will be always headache.
Towns are destroyed.

So what will he achieve by taking Aleppo? Anyhow now we know that the objective of Assad offensive is to lift siege over Shia Nubl and Zahra.

Similarly the main reason why Assad holds huge amount of forces in Idlib is just to keep link to Shia Fuah and Kafarya.



Bornubus said:


> Who is in control of Aleppo....now...?
> plZ post a pic of Allepo ( Civil war) if you have any..
> 
> thanks


This is before the latest rebel offensive on Handarat village:






Current Handarat situation:






Here a bigger picture of Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> you keep saying the same crap over and over... again, I showed you a video, and it shows you the so called peaceful protests burning down government buildings, attacking police and etc, thats when the army moved in, when things got out of control and riot police couldn't handle it...
> so that video you post it shows nothing... that was not first day of the conflict...


You didn't show me any video evidence. At all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

The SiLent crY said:


> The best and smartest strategy is holding current fronts in Syria till Iran and it's allies take care of ISIS in Iraq and focus on Syria .



Yes, this is very true.
Hizbullah already taught a good lesson to Israel. 
Once Tikrit is free, it will bring a lot of energy to the Syrian Forces too, while it means only little more time and ISIS and US/Israel backed Jihadies will be destroyed as Iran could then play openly in Syria too after Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Yes, this is very true.
> Hizbullah already taught a good lesson to Israel.
> Once Tikrit is free, it will bring a lot of energy to the Syrian Forces too, while it means only little more time and ISIS and US/Israel backed Jihadies will be destroyed as Iran could then play openly in Syria too after Iraq.


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: Rebels Declared Handarat And Al-Madhafa Tatbiri-Free Areas*





*#C.S.Damacus: Another Mosque Was Destroyed By The Regime In Zamalka*




 "_It doesn't matter...it is just a mosque..._" 
@Syrian Lion, are you counting with me ? *that was the third mosque in less than a month!*.
*May God grant Hell to Bashar and every single rat that stands behind him* .

*#C.S.Damascus: Another Victim of Torture Was Identified In Darayya*




After several hours of searching among thousands of photos, of tortured martyrs that were detained by the regime (which were leaked by Caesar), his family could finally find him :
His name is *Nabeel Al-Ahmar*, a Khateeb of a mosque in Darayya. He was detained by the regime for saying "*we worship no one but Allah, claiming our rights and calling the oppressor..'oppressor' are things we will never give up.*"
But as expected, at the time when his family complained over his loss the regime idiots answered them _"__we don't know anything about him nor where he is_". Now it was exposed that he was detained and tortured to death by the regime, may God grant him Heaven .

*#Fatality: A Hiz-ballet Tatbiri Terrorist Was Sent To Hell*




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@al-Hasani | @Dr.Thrax | @ebray | @JUBA | @Rakan.SA | @Halimi | @Aslan | @Saho | etc

See this, they did it in *Diyala*, now they are doing it in *Salah Al-Deen*. This is what they call '_liberation_' :
*#Salah Al-Deen: Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq Tatbiri Terrorists Are Burning Homes And Shops*




*Summary :*
AAH scum are burning Sunni homes and shops at Al-Bu Ajeel just like they burnt them in Diyala, the videotaper can be heard shouting '*excellent brothers, burn them*' in the beginning'*,* also shouts '*burn them' | 'احرقوهم'* whenever they pass by other terrorists .


Syrian Lion said:


> Shiek housson is a true Muslim, you can call him whatever, but he is a Sunni Muslim who stands with Syria against the International terrorism, see people like you who support AQ and i$i$ always make everyone a kaffer... Nothing new from terrorists supporters like you , you made most to Syrian people as kaffers since they support Syrian army war against your beloved terrorists... Again stop cherry picking my post...


You said you are a Christian, aren't you ?, *how come you want to judge that fake sheikh when you don't know anything about Islam ?*
And I have never said words like '_kaffir_', '_infidel_' or etc. Most of you *depend on slandering*, so much ridiculous .
By the way, I don't do the so-called '_cherry picking_', your words are just repeats that I've answered several times. I don't need to reply to them every time, got that ?


beast89 said:


> Rebel group liwa anfal defects gives up on the revolution i cant find the video of the interview.


Besieged Al-Yarmouk...*it is where the Giraffe is starving Palestinians* .
*Hope they didn't do that to break the siege, for the sake of hungry Palestinians .*


veg said:


> Sunnies are with Syrian government against these Takfiries and that is why all the Takfiries of whole world


No, *Sunnis are against Iranian imperialism and Tatbiri terrorists*, *they gathered uncountable Tatbiris from Iran, Afghanistan, Southern Iraq, Lebanon and etc *.


veg said:


> along with Saudia/Turkey/Qatar and also with US/Israel not able to defeat the Syrian Government for the last 4 years.


We did it ourselves, those countries interfered when they found the barbarian savagely killing us and not before that. They are very related to us after all, *unlike Iran which is very known to be sectarian and racist at the same time* .


veg said:


> It could not happen without the help of Syrian People who are supporting Syrian Government against these Takfiri Dajjals


It could happen, just like it happened in 1982...as for 2011 until now, the regime managed to stay alive by *keeping thousands of Muslims in prisons, killing over a hundred of thousands, expelling millions of them out of the country and making them refugees, destroying entire cities and towns, bringing more and even more sectarian Shiite militias, begging Russia and Iran to help him cover and bias everything he did via their mainstream media*...*NOT* by '_the help of Syrian people_'.

We aren't '_takfiri dajjals_', we are against a tyrant that sold our country to the evil apes of the Iranian regime .


veg said:


> Sunnan Ibn Majah (Sunni Book Online Link) (A Sahih Hadith, see Authentication here and here):
> - حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إِذْ أَقْبَلَ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ فَلَمَّا رَآهُمُ النَّبِيُّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ اغْرَوْرَقَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَتَغَيَّرَ لَوْنُهُ قَالَ فَقُلْتُ مَا نَزَالُ نَرَى فِي وَجْهِكَ شَيْئًا نَكْرَهُهُ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ ‏"‏ إِنَّا أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ لَنَا الآخِرَةَ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي سَيَلْقَوْنَ بَعْدِي بَلاَءً وَتَشْرِيدًا وَتَطْرِيدًا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَشْرِقِ مَعَهُمْ رَايَاتٌ سُودٌ فَيَسْأَلُونَ الْخَيْرَ فَلاَ يُعْطَوْنَهُ فَيُقَاتِلُونَ فَيُنْصَرُونَ فَيُعْطَوْنَ مَا سَأَلُوا فَلاَ يَقْبَلُونَهُ حَتَّى يَدْفَعُوهَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَيَمْلَؤُهَا قِسْطًا كَمَا مَلَؤُوهَا جَوْرًا فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَلْيَأْتِهِمْ وَلَوْ حَبْوًا عَلَى الثَّلْجِ ‏"‏ ‏


*Both links you provided didn't work for me*, anyway, I looked for it and found Sunni sources say that it is *NOT* a Saheeh Hadith which is *inauthentic* and *rejected *by :
*1.* Al-Dhahabi.
*2.* Al-Albani.
*3.* Ibn Al-Qayyim.



> *Ibn Al-Qayyim declares this tradition to be weak in Al-Manar Al-Munif 116 on account of the sub-narrator Yazid ibn Abi Ziyad whose skills of memorization were deficient. Adh-Dhahabi declares the tradition to be inauthentic in Mizan Al-I’tidal 4/423 and Al-Albani declares it rejected (munkar) in Silsilat Ad-Da’eefah 5203.*
> 
> Source


The other Hadith has nothing to do with this .


Syrian Lion said:


> this war is about Syria's independence and sovereignty, and we will fight and die to keep our country independent, we will never become a western puppet...


Keep spamming, *we will never become a part of Iran's filthiest regime on the planet* .


veg said:


> 1) It is not a Shia/Sunni War, but Takfiri Wahabi VS Humanity (Shias+Sunnies+Christians+all other minorities) war.


It is *Muslims* vs *Tatbiris* vs *Takfiris* .


veg said:


> 3) Syrian Army itself consists of 75% of Sunnies.


Nope, but in spite of that...the commanders are mostly Alawites and the entire army is Alawite-led and sectarian as we see in the video found on the phone of an SAA idiot, posted by *Ebray* .

@ebray, I so much appreciate your stances, God bless you and your family  .


veg said:


> Any person, who uses his brain, he will come to the right conclusion that Syrian Government is only there while it has the support of majority of Syrian people.


*Any person who denies what their eyes see*, or try to become smarter than they are by basing their entire ideology on *conspiracy theories*, *they'll end up finding themselves stupid* .


veg said:


> 2. Assad, Iran and Russia, all of them offered to have a deal with opposition and then holding an election under UN and let the Syrian people decide for themselves.


That would be like casting us into an ocean. *We want the regime gone*, *the penalty of killing thousands is killing* .


veg said:


> Hopefully soon Syrian Army will be able to defeat the Rats without many civilian casualties.


Very high civilian casualties, already, pro-Wilayat Al-Faqeeh people *always create themselves a virtual world, full of delusions where they presume that everything is like they want it to be* .


veg said:


> these RATS have taking Syrian people as hostages and using them as human shields too and thus sometimes there is collateral damages too.


Wrong, which '_rats_' do you think are the worst ?, ISIS ?, well do you know that even ISIS which are considered to be the worst people on earth, have freed hostages *meanwhile the regime keeps detaining women* ?
Do you know that even Al-Nusra, had freed 12 nuns to liberate 150 Muslim women from the regime ?, nothing on earth is worst than Bashar's regime .


veg said:


> thus we are watching *reduction in barrel bombs too*.


Are you OK ?, we don't post such things because graphic contents aren't allowed, *Al-Sakhour District alone has received 6 barrel bombs today*, if you still wish to see what kind of filth this regime is, tell me, and I will tell you how to find this, otherwise don't waste our time *because we all know that even if the sky falls down on earth, I can never find a logical person among you* .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

These are the "terrorists" that Assad bombs. And it's not even close to being graphic, so don't play that card.
@Syrian Lion @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DizuJ

More torture victims identified

Khaldoun Abdo Shuqayr, from Damascus, was a 57 years old man with special needs, suffering from a malformation of the face and feet, and had difficulty with speech and in walking. He was arrested on January 10 2012 and then imprisoned in the regional branch in Damascus.


[







The second identified victim known as Abu Ayman, tag number 1498 written on his forehead,was from western Damascus countryside. He was 38 years old, married and has two daughters. He worked as a carpenter before he was arrested at an army checkpoint for distributing aid. 

The third identified victim was Adham, who was a 26 years old married dental student from Damascus. He was arrested during a large raid in his neighborhood. after he was found with medical equipment at his ranch. 

The fourth victim Ayham Imraal was a 25 years old petroleum engineer when he was arrested. He was arrested on the street for no apparent reason by a well known local shabiha called Abu Saeed and later imprisoned in theSayidnaya prison.

The torture photos were leaked by a Syrian defector code-named Caesar who was a senior sergeant in Syria's army and spent 13 years working as a forensic photographer.

Graphic torture photos from Syria on display at United Nations 















Graphic torture photos from Syria on display at United Nations| Reuters

Some of the killed people from the recently released 'Caesar' torture photos identified.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Rakan.SA said:


> Mr parrot so you understand arabic well ? تتكلم عربي
> and the hadeeth is weak dont strengthin it with other hadeeth you snake. we are not fools. you said its weak. full stop.


Why weak? Again since you are the parrot you just watch wisal and come here to start you suicide mode on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Rakan.SA said:


> did you consider my offer ? go to a shrink and il pay the bill
> its ok there is nothing to be ashamed of. we all got issues. sometimes ppl need help and support. think about it. its for your own good lol


I have better idea..when you get to Los Angeles...give me a whistle.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know, my dear Berberian. When you post all I read is "lalalalalalalalalala lololololooolo lililililililil lillainnkbkjnjhvhghgvkjhv"
> I'm sorry I can't help it.


Understandable, the sound of a bedouin being reamed...



Malik Alashter said:


> Why weak? Again since you are the parrot you just watch wisal and come here to start you suicide mode on us.


Iraqis should have gone south and rearrange the wahabis head dress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Ceylal said:


> I have better idea..when you get to Los Angeles...give me a whistle


i postponed my trip for business reasons unfortunately but please send me your email. and i promise you next time im in LA and in shaa Allah it wont be too long il contact you

@Antaréss look just have a good look!! qasim sulaimany head of the iranian terrorist rats
walking surrounded with american weapons, american Humvees and american armored vehicles and american drones in the skies then they say death to america 

Now they'll say its Photoshopped 







*SOME GOOD NEWS 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> i postponed my trip for business reasons unfortunately but please send me your email. and i promise you next time im in LA and in shaa Allah it wont be too long il contact you
> 
> @Antaréss look just have a good look!! qasim sulaimany head of the iranian terrorist rats
> walking surrounded with american weapons, american Humvees and american armored vehicles and american drones in the skies then they say death to america
> 
> Now they'll say its Photoshopped
> 
> View attachment 201418
> 
> 
> 
> *SOME GOOD NEWS
> 
> 
> View attachment 201417
> View attachment 201416
> *


I already respond to your wahhabi scum propaganda 

These are iran Iraq war dead soldiers it have nothing to do with your wahhabi terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I already respond to your wahhabi scum propaganda
> 
> These are iran Iraq war dead soldiers it have nothing to do with your wahhabi terrorists


Either way, the only good Iranian Soldier is a dead Iranian Soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> @Antaréss look just have a good look!! qasim sulaimany head of the iranian terrorist rats
> walking surrounded with american weapons, american Humvees and american armored vehicles and american drones in the skies then they say death to america
> 
> Now they'll say its Photoshopped



hahahah 

It's the best way to win ,fight your enemy by his weapons to ensure more damage lol  




Rakan.SA said:


> *SOME GOOD NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Oo

Is that a barbecue ? 
looks delicious hummm .
Why you didn't invite me bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I already respond to your wahhabi scum propaganda
> 
> These are iran Iraq war dead soldiers it have nothing to do with your wahhabi terrorists


attention everyone..

look how fool this guys is 

the second pic are those cars from the 80's ?! i can see a Humvee a buss a nissan SUV maybe. and i think a Mitsubishi truck 

3rd pic i can see a mobile phone on the right corner. plus the dress 

yup its from the 80's 
@rmi5 you are as dumb as him for thanking his comment LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Trust me you are typical brainless wahabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gasoline

Malik Alashter said:


> Trust me you are typical brainless wahabi.



We don't trust *Rafidis *.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Malik Alashter said:


> Trust me you are typical brainless wahabi.


trust you on what exactly ?! those cars and mobile are from the 80's ?!


----------



## Gufi

Syria and its problems stem from a dictatorial PM who has no problem using barrel bombs in public areas and the plight of children and women are not important to him. Even now he says he has a majority even though half the country is in turmoil because of his stubbornness. Half the people were radicalised due to his policies of indifference to what the people want. I do not know why that is even debated.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## veg

Dr.Thrax said:


> Either way, the only good Iranian Soldier is a dead Iranian Soldier.



Why don't you simply accept that you people are Kazaab and telling lies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Rakan.SA said:


> attention everyone..
> 
> look how fool this guys is
> 
> the second pic are those cars from the 80's ?! i can see a Humvee a buss a nissan SUV maybe. and i think a Mitsubishi truck
> 
> 3rd pic i can see a mobile phone on the right corner. plus the dress
> 
> yup its from the 80's
> @rmi5 you are as dumb as him for thanking his comment LMAO



Don't press your testicles too hard, your self-explosion button is maybe somewhere else 
Mr. Idiot, Some Iran-Iraq war fronts were later land mined, so they gradually remove mines, then excavate the land, then use genetic tests to identify the person. The process takes a long time, so some few are remaining from those times. Anyway, never mind, your IQ is too low to grasp it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## veg

With help from his allies, Syria's Assad looks set to stay| Reuters

*Syria's Assad looks set to stay*

(Reuters) - As the United States and Iran negotiate the final stages of a nuclear deal, they are still oceans apart on another area of conflict: the future of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Assad seems more likely to survive the Syrian crisis than at any point since it began four years ago. Iran's support is as solid as ever to its confident-looking ally in Damascus.

The days when Assad was largely absent from view and his mere appearance was news have given way to almost daily reports on his activities; recent visitors included four French members of parliament who defied their government's policy to see him.

The civil war has no doubt left Assad weakened, but he is stronger than the groups fighting to topple him. Powerful states still want to see him gone, but they have shown less resolve than allies who are standing by him.

As the crisis approaches its fourth anniversary, the demand for Assad's departure is heard less often from his Western foes. Their attention has instead switched to fighting Islamic State, an enemy they share with him.

While the United States and his Arab enemies bomb the jihadists in the north and east, Assad and his allies have launched a major offensive against mainstream rebels and Islamists in an area of greater importance to them, the southern border zone near Israel and Jordan. In Damascus, observers close to the government see this as the start of a phase that will end the conflict on Assad's terms.

Iranian-backed Lebanese group Hezbollah is backing the southern campaign and Iranian advisers are in the field - mirroring the situation in Iraq, where they are helping to oversee operations against Islamic State, said a senior Middle Eastern official familiar with Syrian and Iranian policy.

"The battle in Syria is still a very long one, but without existential threats for the government," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> Why don't you simply accept that you people are Kazaab and telling lies?


Yes, that video of the barrel bomb was lies. The videos of T-72s being sent on protesters in April 2011 was lies. Why, all of the events right now in Syria are lies! They're all filmed in Qatar. Souria Bekhair!
Why don't you simply accept that you don't know anything about Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Volcano rockets captured by rebels in Handarat:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Oil Kurdish regions will never come back to Assad.
> Country side will be always headache.
> Towns are destroyed.
> 
> So what will he achieve by taking Aleppo? Anyhow now we know that the objective of Assad offensive is to lift siege over Shia Nubl and Zahra.
> 
> Similarly the main reason why Assad holds huge amount of forces in Idlib is just to keep link to Shia Fuah and Kafarya.



Leave Kurds aside for now .

Heart of the so called revolution is Aleppo , If it falls , siege of Nuble and Zahra will eventually end . Taking Aleppo will free too many forces and help Syrian Army enter offensive phase , Right now rebels are freely attacking in Aleppo as they know Syrian Army is not strong enough to attack and this helps them to use most of their forces in 1 focused on area .

Fighting in Small towns is not going to be as hard of major cities and that's an advantage .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Leave Kurds aside for now .


Kirds hold main income of Syria. Without its Assad is complete bankrupt even if he miraculously regains all right now.

I am not talking about rebuilding tens of billions of loses.



> Heart of the so called revolution is Aleppo , If it falls , siege of Nuble and Zahra will eventually end .


Assads first will reach Nuble and Zahra. But what holding that long corridor will require huge amount of forces. And we saw their performance in Jobar lol. Aleppo is like 20 Jobars.



> Taking Aleppo will free too many forces and help Syrian Army enter offensive phase , Right now rebels are freely attacking in Aleppo as they know Syrian Army is not strong enough to attack and this helps them to use most of their forces in 1 focused on area .
> 
> Fighting in Small towns is not going to be as hard of major cities and that's an advantage .


Its hard. Assad does not have enough troops to control the entire Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

'Totally Syrian' rebels fighting in Handarat for democracy.

From Sudan, killed yesterday:





Handarat is contested as of now, terrorists could break into few buildings from the south, they haven't been able to capture all of the small town as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Daesh is facing the same fate as Nazis.they engaged themselves in several fronlines and now they are defeating miserably in all fields.Iranians and Iraqis from west and Syrians and Hezbollah from east.

As @The SiLent crY said, we should wait until we are done with daesh in Iraq.then thousands of highly trained troops will join Syrians in order to clean up the remaining occupied territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

kollang said:


> Daesh is facing the same fate as Nazis.they engaged themselves in several fronlines and now they are defeating miserably in all fields.Iranians and Iraqis from west and Syrians and Hezbollah from east.
> 
> As @The SiLent crY said, we should wait until we are done with daesh in Iraq.then thousands of highly trained troops will join Syrians in order to clean up the remaining occupied territories.



You need to be careful about being over-triumphant and what crimes you commit in this "victory" - otherwise you will awaken the Sunnis en masse. They out-number you around 10 to 1.

Just now it's extremist Sunnis who want to fight for a caliphate. If you're not careful, you'll turn the rest of the Sunnis against you.

Anyway, the 'war' may come to an end at some point, but residual terrorism will plague Syria and Iraq for years to come.



Serpentine said:


> 'Totally Syrian' rebels fighting in Handarat for democracy.
> 
> From Sudan, killed yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handarat is contested as of now, terrorists could break into few buildings from the south, they haven't been able to capture all of the small town as of now.





Yes, because we all know Iraqi, Lebanese and Afghani Shia are native to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Antaréss

Serpentine said:


> 'Totally Syrian' rebels fighting in Handarat for democracy.
> 
> From Sudan


My gift to you, and the one that thanked you...
That is an *ISIS supporter*, *NOT* a rebel :




*Name:* Abdul-Salam Mahmoud
*Nationality:* Australian (not Sudanese)
*Allegiance:* ISIS (not FSA)
*Fighting for:* Caliphate (not democracy)

How come an ISIS member fight in Handarat where there are FSA, Al-Nusra and the regime and all of them are anti-ISIS, also consider that ISIS have never said they are fighting in Handarat.
If you speak Arabic, you would have recognized the Levantine Arabic dialect spoken by the rebels in latest videos of Handarat, but unfortunately you don't.

You either fell for the so-called '_propaganda_' or you meant to spread it, such a big fail .

_Click to read more_

On the other hand, here is the so-called '_Syrian Arab_' army :




A bunch of foreign terrorists, Iranians and Afghans, they are all '_Syrians_' as we made to believe .

So chill out, and listen to a pro-Syrian people, pro-Syrian Revolution Iranian song :




Some Iranians know what kind of terrorist regime is suppressing them, God bless that type of Iranians .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Serpentine, he was not just any ISIS member...he was a very well known figure that always claimed the Caliphate and praised ISIS (watch this), besides that account you brought this from is not a verified Al-Nusra account, *just like you refused any unofficial Shiite Facebook webpage*. *The official media of Al-Nusra in Aleppo has this logo* :




*1.* Their official media has never reported such thing, they always admit it when someone is killed .
*2.* There is no proof that he pledged allegiance to any militant group other than ISIS .
*3.* He was a close friend of Mohammad Baryalei, and the latter is also an ISIS member .

Anyway, my point is that whether he was killed or not...he wasn't a rebel, also consider that other news on the social media says he was killed in Arafit, Latakia. And nothing proven yet .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> My gift to you, and the one that thanked you...
> That is an *ISIS supporter*, *NOT* a rebel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Abdul-Salam Mahmoud
> *Nationality:* Australian (not Sudanese)
> *Allegiance:* ISIS (not FSA)
> *Fighting for:* Caliphate (not democracy)
> 
> How come an ISIS member fight in Handarat where there are FSA, Al-Nusra and the regime and all of them are anti-ISIS, also consider that ISIS have never said they are fighting in Handarat.
> If you speak Arabic, you would have recognized the Levantine Arabic dialect spoken by the rebels in latest videos of Handarat, but unfortunately you don't.
> 
> You either fell for the so-called '_propaganda_' or you meant to spread it, such a big fail .
> 
> _Click to read more_
> 
> On the other hand, here is the so-called '_Syrian Arab_' army :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of foreign terrorists, Iranians and Afghans, they are all '_Syrians_' as we made to believe .
> 
> So chill out, and listen to a pro-Syrian people, pro-Syrian Revolution Iranian song :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Iranians know what kind of terrorist regime is suppressing them, God bless that type of Iranians .



The one I posted was from another Tunisian terrorist that declared he was killed in Handarat.
For your information, many foreign terrorists defect to Nusra and other groups from IS and vice versa. Your post doesn't prove he was an IS member when he was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

rmi5 said:


> Don't press your* testicles too hard,* your self-explosion button is maybe somewhere else
> .


They are amorphous , won't find them, doubt they have some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575664574189404160
First Jewish casualty apart from Lebanese border-attack, I think.


----------



## GBU-28

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575664574189404160
> First Jewish casualty apart from Lebanese border-attack, I think.



He was not Jewish.

He was a Muslim who went to join ISIS but seemingly got cold feet and wanted to return to Israel.

ISIS claimed he was a "spy" and killed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

GBU-28 said:


> He was not Jewish.
> 
> He was a Muslim who went to join ISIS but seemingly got cold feet and wanted to return to Israel.
> 
> ISIS claimed he was a "spy" and killed him.


People deserting from isis became a common phenomenon in recent days, two days ago a group of 5 men wanted to escape from isis to Turkey but got caught 16 km away from border by isis, all 5 along 4 isis members died in clash.

Other than that its reported that Kurdish smugglers get death treats from isis if they refuse to smuggle new recruits, seems like their end game is near.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

xenon54 said:


> People deserting from isis became a common phenomenon in recent days, two days ago a group of 5 men wanted to escape from isis to Turkey but got caught 16 km away from border by isis, all 5 along 4 isis members died in clash.
> 
> Other than that its reported that Kurdish smugglers get death treats from isis if they refuse to smuggle new recruits, seems like their end game is near.



Yes, just like many of these death gangs. Once you join, you cannot leave. Blood in and blood out.

One Israeli Arab did make it back though. He had been asked to carry out a bombing in Israel, but refused and escaped.


----------



## xenon54 out

GBU-28 said:


> Yes, just like many of these death gangs. Once you join, you cannot leave. Blood in and blood out.
> 
> One Israeli Arab did make it back though. He had been asked to carry out a bombing in Israel, but refused and escaped.


Everybody whos dumb/evil enough to join such groups deserves the Darwin Award anyway, i feel more pity for the tissue i used today than for those idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

This type of extremened from IS has been seen before in the modern age in Algeria. There are many similarities between the GIA in Algeria and ISIS. 

- The Algerian war also started as a popular uprising against a dictatorship. In Algeria they had cancelled the elections once they discovered the Islamic group, FIS were about to win.

- Like ISIS, GIA was not so prominent in the early part of the war. Other rebel groups - FIS in particular - did most of the fighting early on.

- As the war continued the GIA began to gain more power and control more land.

- GIA also declared a Caliphate

- GIA also began to make takfir of other rebel groups

- Like Syria, this eventually led to a war between the rebel groups.

- Like in Syria, the emergence of the the 'Caliphate' eventually changed the course of the war in favour of the dictator. His position was strengthened compared to the start of the war

- Popular support for the uprising was lost due to the extreme actions of the 'Caliphate'

- The 'Caliphate' started to commit atrocities, justifying them with their takfiri ideology

- Eventually the 'Caliphate' started to implode as they started infighting amongst themselves

- The end result of the 'Caliphate' was that the people turned away from Islamic groups totally and the dictatorship had no more challenges to it's authority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

@Azizam this one is the best version its got a sweet nasheed to it and then you hear the echo @0:36 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

beast89 said:


> @Azizam this one is the best version its got a sweet nasheed to it and then you hear the echo @0:36 lol


Wtf, im laughing like a retard in front of my screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

500 said:


> 2 mercenary commanders made pics with IRGC Suleimani. Both bit the dust. Seems making pics with Suleimani is not a good idea.


LOL another one.









Anyone else want to make a pic with Suleimani?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

*Syria regime blamed for killing over 600 doctors: rights group*

Mar. 11, 2015 


UNITED NATIONS: Syrian government forces are responsible for killing nearly 600 doctors and medical workers during the four-year war, Physicians for Human Rights said Wednesday, calling the attacks a crime against humanity.

The New York-based rights group accused President Bashar Assad's forces of "systematically" targeting hospitals, clinics and medical personnel since the conflict began in 2011.

Over the past four years, a total of 610 medical personnel were killed, 139 of whom were tortured or executed, according to the report.

The Assad regime is responsible for 97 percent of medical personnel killings, it said.

The report also documented 233 attacks on 183 hospitals and clinics, most recently with the use of deadly barrel bombs.

"The Syrian government has resorted to every tactic: emergency-room arrests, hospital bombings - including barrel bombs - and even the torture and execution of doctors who attempt to treat the wounded and sick," said Erin Gallagher, director of investigations for Physicians for Human Rights (PHR).

The report, being released at U.N. headquarters in New York, said the Syrian government was responsible for 88 percent of all hospital attacks.

Attacks on medical workers are a violation of international humanitarian law, but the rights group noted that "when the attacks are as widespread and systematic as they are in Syria, they constitute crimes against humanity."

The release of the report partly compiled from data from PHR's "field sources" inside Syria came as the war enters its fifth year with little prospect for peace.

Attacks on medical staff and hospitals have devastated the medical infrastructure, said the report entitled "Doctors in the Crosshairs: Four years of Attacks on Health Care in Syria."

Last year, a medical worker was killed every other day in Syria and a hospital was bombed or shelled every four days.

"World leaders must not allow this onslaught against medical personnel to become the new normal in conflict," said PHR executive director Donna McKay.

2013 stands out as the deadliest year for doctors in Syria, with 171 medical personnel killed, including Osama Baroudi, a prominent gastroenterologist who was tortured and died in custody in July

Syria regime blamed for killing over 600 doctors: rights group | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

beast89 said:


> @Azizam this one is the best version its got a sweet nasheed to it and then you hear the echo @0:36 lol



Thanks for making me laugh for 5 minutes in this late night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine @Syrian Lion
Funny how you 2 don't make a word on the video. At all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Anyone else want to make a pic with Suleimani?




That's an honor for me , although I don't deserve that .

By the way , Those 2 commanders in your previous post took Tall Qareen without any support and killed over 100 terrorists which not only surprised the opposition but also their allies especially Hezbollah leading me to believe how reliable and powerful they can be if the receive same support from Iran like Hezbollah does .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> That's an honor for me , although I don't deserve that .


Then why dont u go to Syria and die for Assad instead babbling on forum?



> By the way , Those 2 commanders in your previous post took Tall Qareen without any support and killed over 100 terrorists


Yes. First commander was Chuck and second - Norris. I only wonder why these macho shias with 5000 tanks and 500 jets lost half of the country to rag tag militias with rusty AK. Must be some black magic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

The SiLent crY said:


> That's an honor for me , although I don't deserve that .
> 
> By the way , Those 2 commanders in your previous post took Tall Qareen without any support and killed over 100 terrorists which not only surprised the opposition but also their allies especially Hezbollah leading me to believe how reliable and powerful they can be if the receive same support from Iran like Hezbollah does .



How supporting are you of him and his actions?

Only enough to post on a forum, or enough to join and fight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Azizam said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

GBU-28 said:


> How supporting are you of him and his actions?
> 
> Only enough to post on a forum, or enough to join and fight?



If that's needed I'll go , The same way my father and grand father fought against Saddam in 80s 



500 said:


> Then why dont u go to Syria and die for Assad instead babbling on forum?



I'm sure Syrians and their allies are capable of doing the business in long term .



> Yes. First commander was Chuck and second - Norris. I only wonder why these macho shias with 5000 tanks and 500 jets lost half of the country to rag tag militias with rusty AK. Must be some black magic.



You doubt about the fact that Fatemiyoun brigade took Tall Qareen on it's own !!?

Shias were the last to enter Syria and when they came Syrian government was about to fall but now ...

Damascus Airport was about to fall and now more than 15 k terrorists are starving in Ghouta , enjoying the barrels !

This is the black magic , leave alone the progress in northern fronts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

The SiLent crY said:


> If that's needed I'll go , The same way my father and grand father fought against Saddam in 80s



Fair enough. The middle east needs new people in charge though. Sulieman is not the answer for the region. Neither is Assad or the monarchy in Saudi.

Endless wars over religion. Like bald men fighting over a comb.


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> If that's needed I'll go


Of course its needed. You are all the time babbling how it will be great when Assad will have enough manpower.



> I'm sure Syrians and their allies are capable of doing the business in long term .


Lets suppose u are right. If you and all other who support Assad on forums will go to fight they will do it much faster and with less casualties.



> You doubt about the fact that Fatemiyoun brigade took Tall Qareen on it's own !!?


I doubt ur description. All I see is that they barrel bombing like crazy, using Nazi style methods like starving entire towns, but still failing to achieve much.

When vaunted Hezies tried to advance without prior barrel flattening in Quseir they lost 200 people vs poorly armed peasants.



> Damascus Airport was about to fall


No it was not.



> and now more than 15 k terrorists are starving in Ghouta , enjoying the barrels !


You forget hundreds thousands of starved and barrel bombed civilians. Thanks for confirming my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Of course its needed. You are all the time babbling how it will be great when Assad will have enough manpower.
> 
> 
> Lets suppose u are right. If you and all other who support Assad on forums will go to fight they will do it much faster and with less casualties.
> 
> 
> I doubt ur description. All I see is that they barrel bombing like crazy, using Nazi style methods like starving entire towns, but still failing to achieve much.
> 
> When vaunted Hezies tried to advance without prior barrel flattening in Quseir they lost 200 people vs poorly armed peasants.
> 
> 
> No it was not.
> 
> 
> You forget hundreds thousands of starved and barrel bombed civilians. Thanks for confirming my point.



First be honest with yourself , Then we'll continue this discussion .

Tell the truth , Even if its against you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Former Iran president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was delivering a speech in Turkey last week. His speech was interrupted by the Muslims. They chased and hit him whilst chanting against him;*“The Blood of the Syrians is on your hands, Murderer”*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Saho said:


> Former Iran president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was delivering a speech in Turkey last week. His speech was interrupted by the Muslims. They chased and hit him whilst chanting against him;*“The Blood of the Syrians is on your hands, Murderer”*


The video title says what a bunch of liar terrorists you are 

ahmadinejad was beaten up by those terrorists ?  

dude the crowd didn't even let those 2 terrorists to raise their flag  @xenon54 these liars are the same people you support . now tell them the truth about ahmadinejad's visit .

he was actually treated like a legend by turkish islamists 

now get your lying A$$ outta here


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


>


LOL  

@kollang @Daneshmand @Abii @Militant Atheist @rmi5 @mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> @mohsen


mocking 'Allahu Akbar', not funny at all.
that video or calling the ISIS terrorist group as Islamic state. no difference. source is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> mocking 'Allahu Akbar', not funny at all.
> that video or calling the ISIS terrorist group as Islamic state. no difference. source is the same.


Its not mocking Allahu akbar .

its mocking the improper and disgusting use of the lord's name for doing sth haram (blowing yourself up) .

its mocking the use of "allahu akbar" while beheading innocent people , while burning and killing kids .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> The video title says what a bunch of liar terrorists you are
> 
> ahmadinejad was beaten up by those terrorists ?
> 
> dude the crowd didn't even let those 2 terrorists to raise their flag  @xenon54 these liars are the same people you support . now tell them the truth about ahmadinejad's visit .
> 
> *he was actually treated like a legend by turkish islamists *
> 
> now get your lying A$$ outta here



Not exactly...these are the weird Islamists...followers of the dead toad "Necmettin Erbakan"..like ALPfollowerOF373. Their party get %1 percentage of the votes in the last elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Saho said:


> Former Iran president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was delivering a speech in Turkey last week. His speech was interrupted by the Muslims. They chased and hit him whilst chanting against him;*“The Blood of the Syrians is on your hands, Murderer”*.



lol actually it was the rude protester who was beaten up. This is the 2nd or 3rd time this video has been posted, you should at least make sure to get the facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> The video title says what a bunch of liar terrorists you are
> 
> ahmadinejad was beaten up by those terrorists ?
> 
> dude the crowd didn't even let those 2 terrorists to raise their flag  @xenon54 these liars are the same people you support . now tell them the truth about ahmadinejad's visit .
> 
> he was actually treated like a legend by turkish islamists
> 
> now get your lying A$$ outta here


I dont support any side in syria, everybody has blood in their hands down there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

haman10 said:


> Its not mocking Allahu akbar .
> 
> its mocking the improper and disgusting use of the lord's name for doing sth haram (blowing yourself up) .
> 
> its mocking the use of "allahu akbar" while beheading innocent people , while burning and killing kids .



Serious question, but didn't you guys do it too before the Sunnis gave it a bad reputation?

The "Allahu Akbar" thing when blowing stuff up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

GBU-28 said:


> Serious question, but didn't you guys do it too before the Sunnis gave it a bad reputation?
> 
> The "Allahu Akbar" thing when blowing stuff up.


Nice try but it has nothing to do with being a shia or a sunni .

of course we chant allahu akbar when we send satellites to space or Test AShBMs or SLCMs .

but chanting "God is great" while beheading innocents , is sth .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

haman10 said:


> Nice try but it has nothing to do with being a shia or a sunni .
> 
> of course we chant allahu akbar when we send satellites to space or Test AShBMs or SLCMs .
> 
> but chanting "God is great" while beheading innocents , is sth .



Ok, specifically beheading.

But you do it, or did it, when attacking? because Hezbollah used to say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Ali Younesi, Rouhani's adviser said:Iran is an empire and its capital now is Baghdad*
*its really dumb when iranians and shia dont watch their own news. *
they are digging their own grave in iraq and syria. they try to make this about ISIS. but its not gonna last long.

*in the meantime irans currency is falling down. yes i can see what kind of empire they are building lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


>






GBU-28 said:


> Ok, specifically beheading.
> 
> But you do it, or did it, when attacking? because Hezbollah used to say it.


Hezbollah is your arab cousin, what does it have to do with us?



Rakan.SA said:


> *Ali Younesi, Rouhani's adviser said:Iran is an empire and its capital now is Baghdad*
> *its really dumb when iranians and shia dont watch their own news. *
> they are digging their own grave in iraq and syria. they try to make this about ISIS. but its not gonna last long.
> 
> *in the meantime irans currency is falling down. yes i can see what kind of empire they are building lol*


That's not what he said tazi.

He said Iraq used to be part of the Persian Empire and that we have a duty to protect Iraq. Post the original. Don't leave your lizard out in the sun for too long before eating it. It's Saoooding whatever is left of your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> Hezbollah is your arab cousin, what does it have to do with us?


*get the hell out of here. you dont know the basics of the political situation or you are trolling. hezb-alshaytan is officially irans dog. its said publicly by leaders in lebanon and iran you fool 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Rakan.SA said:


> *get the hell out of here. you dont know the basics of the political situation or you are trolling. hezb-alshaytan is officially irans dog. its said publicly by leaders in lebanon and iran you fool *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


They are our dog, but they are your arab cousins. I never said they weren't our dog.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> They are our dog, but they are your arab cousins. I never said they weren't our dog.



Leave him be, he is just upset that we are outsmarting them at every turn.

It just shows that when you have limited resources you tend to rely more on your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Rakan.SA said:


> Ali Younesi, Rouhani's adviser said:Iran is an empire and its capital now is Baghdad


Lying is a dark side of your saudi genes i guess .

he said quote : " Iraq was a part of persian empire , and its our duty to protect its people " .

i know its so hard for terrorists like you and your guys back in al-shitiya (jazira) to grasp what did he actually mean , but i expected less of a lie and more of Stupidity .

"iran is an empire and its capital is baghdad " ? What kind of moron says that kinda shyte ? 

Iraq is a sovereign state and will always remain one , no matter how much back stabbing they get from their "arab" brothers back in shitholes of saudia and kuwait .



Rakan.SA said:


> hezb-alshaytan




hezb-alshaytan 

You're just mad cause their killing the shyte outta your Anus-rat brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> They are our dog, but they are your arab cousins. I never said they weren't our dog.


good then we are going to kill the dog and its owner. you refugee rat will never go back home lol 
funny thing dumb ppl like you always show off how smart iranian scientist are productive in the west. well if you had 2 brain cells you would know that means smart ppl are running away out of that shit hole lol. take it as a sign that iran is going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*hey ppl.. dont you find it funny how those 3 iranian trollers are all out of iran and yet they keep telling us how stable and advanced iran is. well why thell dont you go back ?!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Rakan.SA said:


> good then we are going to kill the dog and its owner. you refugee rat will never go back home lol
> funny thing dumb ppl like you always show off how smart iranian scientist are productive in the west. well if you had 2 brain cells you would know that means smart ppl are running away out of that shit hole lol. take it as a sign that iran is going down.


Well, even when Iran is down, 3/4 of the region answers to Tehran. Imagine when it's up. You're going to kill our dog? Our dogs are multiplying around the region. A new group of puppies were born in Yemen just last week. 

I went back home not too long ago actually. And Iranians being productive in the West or East doesn't matter. At least we're productive. We also know how to breed dogs if you know what I mean, wink wink.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> good then we are going to kill the dog and its owner. you refugee rat will never go back home lol
> funny thing dumb ppl like you always show off how smart iranian scientist are productive in the west. well if you had 2 brain cells you would know that means smart ppl are running away out of that shit hole lol. take it as a sign that iran is going down.


Why so serious my love? I thought we were friends? 



Abii said:


> Well, even when Iran is down, 3/4 of the region answers to Tehran. Imagine when it's up. You're going to kill our dog? Our dogs are multiplying around the region. A new group of puppies were born in Yemen just last week.
> 
> I went back home not too long ago actually. And Iranians being productive in the West or East doesn't matter. At least we're productive. We also know how to breed dogs if you know what I mean, wink wink.


Who is the female?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


>


nothing unexpected. iranian rat making fun of Allah. soon your days are over. and in shaa Allah " Allahu Akbar " will be the last thing you hear before you die

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> *hey ppl.. dont you find it funny how those 3 iranian trollers are all out of iran and yet they keep telling us how stable and advanced iran is. well why thell dont you go back ?!*



Dude. I got a very good opportunty and I took it. I'm sure you would have too. But it doesn't mean I should hate my country?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> Well, even when Iran is down, 3/4 of the region answers to Tehran. Imagine when it's up. You're going to kill our dog? Our dogs are multiplying around the region. A new group of puppies were born in Yemen just last week.
> 
> I went back home not too long ago actually. And Iranians being productive in the West or East doesn't matter. At least we're productive. We also know how to breed dogs if you know what I mean, wink wink.


*you are living in another planet 
but its ok im sure that what makes you sleep at night LOL*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> nothing unexpected. iranian rat making fun of Allah. soon your days are over. and in shaa Allah " Allahu Akbar " will be the last thing you hear before you die



so since you brought up Allah. Why a moon god? Couldn't you have gone with sun god or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Who is the female?


Are you serious? The Hunger Games? Watch the series. It'll remind you of Iran. 

That's Jennifer Lawrence.



Rakan.SA said:


> nothing unexpected. iranian rat making fun of Allah. soon your days are over. and in shaa Allah " Allahu Akbar " will be the last thing you hear before you die



Will you be carrying out the suicide bombing mission yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Rakan.SA said:


> nothing unexpected. iranian rat making fun of Allah. soon your days are over. and in shaa Allah " Allahu Akbar " will be the last thing you hear before you die


Wahabis/salafists scream Allahu Akbar when they cut heads or bomb bazar/mosques/restaurants etc. But I guess this youtube clip is much worser.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Militant Atheist said:


> Dude. I got a very good opportunty and I took it. I'm sure you would have too. But it doesn't mean I should hate my country?


hate your government no one said hate your country or your ppl. there is a huge difference 
when i attack iran i attack its government not the ppl. but your government attacks ppl before other countries government.
for example when iran sends drugs to saudi arabia its attacking the ppl not the government.
when iran sends 52 kg to makka during hajj its attacking the ppl not the government.
when iran started its protests in makka most of the ppl killed and injured were normal pilgrims not police.
those were just few examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> nothing unexpected. iranian rat making fun of Allah. soon your days are over. and in shaa Allah " Allahu Akbar " will be the last thing you hear before you die


Dangerous territory dude. Why you muslins are so angry. you know you can always jackoff if you cant get any

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> Will you be carrying out the suicide bombing mission yourself?


*nope il use this baby to drop the mail 







*


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is advancing against YPG in Hasakah, YPG fronts are collapsing as IS advances. Currently Tel Tamr and Ras al-Ain is under siege by IS.

Many photo-reports and video-reports appeared during last few days proving YPG losses both in Hasakah and Ayn al Arab fronts.


----------



## GBU-28

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is advancing against YPG in Hasakah, YPG fronts are collapsing as IS advances. Currently Tel Tamr and Ras al-Ain is under siege by IS.
> 
> Many photo-reports and video-reports appeared during last few days proving YPG losses both in Hasakah and Ayn al Arab fronts.



ISIS keep shifting focus as they get defeated on various fronts. They open up new fronts.

They need to be corralled like Dolphins coral sardines into a ball and then feast.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

GBU-28 said:


> ISIS keep shifting focus as they get defeated on various fronts. They open up new fronts.
> 
> They need to be corralled like Dolphins coral sardines into a ball and then feast.



I dont think you have idea on the situation.


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is advancing against YPG in Hasakah, YPG fronts are collapsing as IS advances. Currently Tel Tamr and Ras al-Ain is under siege by IS.
> 
> Many photo-reports and video-reports appeared during last few days proving YPG losses both in Hasakah and Ayn al Arab fronts.


It's like the last struggles before suffocating. They have used too many suicide bombings in past 3 weeks and that says a lot. End of Daesh glorious days is very close, they will be chased in each and every hole they are hiding and get killed like the rats they are, so will their leader Baghdadi. His days are numbered, just mark my words, just I hope it'll be the slow death, meaning he will be caught by Iraqi or Syrian army, that's a scene that I'll never want to miss.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> It's like the last struggles before suffocating. They have used too many suicide bombings in past 3 weeks and that says a lot. End of Daesh glorious days is very close, they will be chased in each and every hole they are hiding and get killed like the rats they are, so will their leader Baghdadi. His days are numbered, just mark my words, just I hope it'll be the slow death, meaning he will be caught by Iraqi or Syrian army, that's a scene that I'll never want to miss.



I heard coalition airforce has hit Shia troops in Anbar, killing 50 shia militiants. An Iraqi MP was crying about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS is advancing against YPG in Hasakah, YPG fronts are collapsing as IS advances. Currently Tel Tamr and Ras al-Ain is under siege by IS.
> 
> Many photo-reports and video-reports appeared during last few days proving YPG losses both in Hasakah and Ayn al Arab fronts.



Don't worry man. Your days(you, and your ISIS brethren(islamist terrorists) ) are numbered.  Medieval era goons would have no place in 21st century. ISIS will be flushed into the toilet of history in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Don't worry man. Your days(you, and your ISIS brethren(islamist terrorists) ) are numbered.  Medieval era goons would have no place in 21st century. ISIS will be flushed into the toilet of history in near future.



I thought Iranian State repressing Azerbaijani Turks, now you kiss Persian butt. Tsk tsk, have shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> I thought Iranian State repressing Azerbaijani Turks, now you kiss Persian butt. Tsk tsk, have shame.



Nah, indeed you are the one who kisses kurdish *** for kirkuk oil and Sunni arab *** to make a new ottoman empire for you. What a joke you are!!! In fact, At the end of the day, no Kurd or Sunni Arab would give a shit about your type.
I am happy that Iraqis, Persians, Afghans, Azeris and other shiites are removing you scums in Iraq in these days  
Don't worry for us  Worry for your true brethren

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Nah, indeed you are the one who kisses kurdish *** for kirkuk oil and Sunni arab *** to make a new ottoman empire for you. What a joke you are!!! In fact, At the end of the day, no Kurd or Sunni Arab would give a shit about your type.
> I am happy that Iraqis, Persians, Afghans, Azeris and other shiites are removing you scums in Iraq in these days
> Don't worry for us  Worry for your true brethren



Now you became a Shia. A quick change from Jew loving atheist anti Iranian pan-Turk to Turk hating Persian supporter.

Case closed. PS I dont kiss Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> Now you became a Shia. A quick change from Jew loving atheist anti Iranian pan-Turk to Turk hating Persian supporter.
> 
> Case closed. PS I dont kiss Kurds.


Yeah, you do kiss kurdish ***, and sold out shiite turkmens to ISIS and kurds in Iraq, you've got a short memory when it does not suit your interests 
Anyway, every non-retard person in that region, from Atheist to shiite, to jews, to secular sunni arabs, to pan-turks, to pan-iranists, to pan arabs, ... will benefit when your medieval era brethren get removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you do kiss kurdish ***, and sold out shiite turkmens to ISIS and kurds in Iraq, you've got a short memory when it does not suit your interests
> Anyway, every non-retard person in that region, from Atheist to shiite, to jews, to secular sunni arabs, to pan-turks, to pan-iranists, to pan arabs, ... will benefit when your medieval era brethren get removed.



You need brain check. I am one of most anti-Kurdistan, indirectly anti-US, anti-Israeli guy in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> You need brain check. I am one of most anti-Kurdistan, indirectly anti-US, anti-Israeli guy in this forum.



Why should I be happy about you being anti-US or ... ? I am not anti anyone as long as they don't threaten us. 
or why should I care about your own opinion? What I care about is what your type is doing, not what you say. 
I stated pure facts. your sunni islamist government sold out Turkmens and played that ridiculous clown show about hostages in Mosul when transferring arms to ISIS. It proves who are your true brethren. Actions are what tell the truth not words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Why should I be happy about you being anti-US or ... ? or why should I care about your own opinion? What I care about is what your type is doing, not what you say.
> I stated pure facts. your sunni islamist government sold out Turkmens and played that ridiculous clown show about hostages in Mosul when transferring arms to ISIS. It proves who are your true brethren. Actions are what tell the truth not words.



I dont associate myself with the government of Turkey. 

Therefore these useless attacks dont mean anything on my side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont associate myself with the government of Turkey.
> 
> Therefore these useless attacks dont mean anything on my side.



What about ISIS starving turkmens in Northern Iraqi deserts in 40+ degrees weather? Does not it concern you?
FYI, AKP is the same cloth as what you are. For me and many others, you are both Sunni islamists who want to revive caliphate, so are the same clan for me. I could care less about "Sultan" Erdogan ruling such caliphate, or "Sultan" Alienoz, or "Sultan" Al-Baghdadi or "Sultan" Mursi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> What about ISIS starving turkmens in Northern Iraqi deserts in 40+ degrees weather? Does not it concern you?
> FYI, AKP is the same cloth as what you are. For me and many others, you are both Sunni islamists who want to revive caliphate, so are the same clan for me. I could care less about "Sultan" Erdogan ruling such caliphate, or "Sultan" Alienoz, or "Sultan" Al-Baghdadi or "Sultan" Mursi.



If I were the head of state, I would welcome Turkmens in Turkey. I would provide safety for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> If I were the head of state, I would welcome Turkmens in Turkey. I would provide safety for them.



IMHO, no, you would not because they(basically Iraqi Turrkmens are descendants of Safavid Qizilbash tribes) are shiites. Let's agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> IMHO, no, you would not because they(basically Iraqi Turrkmens are descendants of Safavid Qizilbash tribes) are shiites. Let's agree to disagree.



You may consider catering to Persian interests. But remember, Zardosht Persian bourgeoisie will use Iraqi Shiite Turkmens as they use Afghan Hazaras. Pawns will get killed, Zardoshts will live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> I thought Iranian State repressing Azerbaijani Turks, now you kiss Persian butt. Tsk tsk, have shame.



Calling Daeshis as rats, fighting them and showing true face of their supporters has nothing to do with Azerbaijani Turks or Persians, it's a moral value and duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Alienoz_TR said:


> You may consider catering to Persian interests. But remember, Zardosht Persian bourgeoisie will use Iraqi Shiite Turkmens as they use Afghan Hazaras. Pawns will get killed, Zardoshts will live.



There is no Zardoshti conspiracy  It's only a conspiracy in the sick minds. In the same way that USSR and USA were allies in the biggest war of their history, people outside of your clan can be allies against your type. None of them is necessarily a pawn of the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Where are the mods supposed to be on this thread? Iranians for 3 whole pages were just posting stuff that is completely irrelevant to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Rebel attacks fails. Wasting men and resources. Losing men hurts the rebels more than the SAA.
Syrian army repels attack on village in west: monitor, military source| Reuters

SAA just need to hold on until the Iraq situation is sorted.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> Rebel attacks fails. Wasting men and resources. Losing men hurts the rebels more than the SAA.
> Syrian army repels attack on village in west: monitor, military source| Reuters
> 
> SAA just need to hold on until the Iraq situation is sorted.


LOL
It's funny because the rebels have captured Doreen since yesterday. Not a failed attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> It's funny because the rebels have captured Doreen since yesterday. Not a failed attack.


Nice to see you brother. How are you doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> It's funny because the rebels have captured Doreen since yesterday. Not a failed attack.



sorry I didn't know. But they paid a heavy price. Little tug of war of incremental gains and losses is what rebels can do. Every day that passes is a another day closer Badr organisation and co to coming back in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

@rmi5 you know that Iran is the biggest sponsor of terrorism worldwide? US: Iran Remains Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

the number of Hazara losses. I thought that there were thousands? rebels bitching once again Analysis: Shiite Afghan casualties of the war in Syria | The Long War Journal


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> Nice to see you brother. How are you doing?


Great, actually! I haven't been posting here as much because of studies. (And video games, BF3 is still addicting.) But here's some more footage:
Ansar al Sham Brigades - Destruction of a regime forces' 23mm cannon in its mount with a Konkurs missile:




Sham Legion || Hama Countryside || 130mm cannon blasts the al-Dahra checkpoint in Tel Moleh with confirmed direct hits:




Aamoud Horan Battalion hits regime gangs in the market area East of the city with tank shells.







beast89 said:


> the number of Hazara losses. I thought that there were thousands? rebels bitching once again Analysis: Shiite Afghan casualties of the war in Syria | The Long War Journal


We killed more than 80 Afghan Shiites (with body and ID evidence) in your failed offensive on Hardatnin/Ratyan/Baskhoy. You think only 62 as per according to that article? Since _September 2013_? Sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> hate your government no one said hate your country or your ppl. there is a huge difference
> when i attack iran i attack its government not the ppl. but your government attacks ppl before other countries government.
> for example when iran sends drugs to saudi arabia its attacking the ppl not the government.
> when iran sends 52 kg to makka during hajj its attacking the ppl not the government.
> when iran started its protests in makka most of the ppl killed and injured were normal pilgrims not police.
> those were just few examples.


how do u know it was iran that send drug to saudi. Do u know how many border guards get killed every year to fight against drug smugglers majority of which are.axtually aupported by saudii arabia? Most of them use drug to.financ


rmi5 said:


> Don't worry man. Your days(you, and your ISIS brethren(islamist terrorists) ) are numbered.  Medieval era goons would have no place in 21st century. ISIS will be flushed into the toilet of history in near future.


Bro, why does he support isis?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Bro, why does he support isis?



I don't know, but I do know that he is no exceptional case. There are tens of millions like him in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

rmi5 said:


> I don't know, but I do know that he is no exceptional case. There are tens of millions like him in the middle east.


Not even. ISIS doesn't have much support in the MidEast. Most people who support them support them because they don't know what they do. They're like conspiracy theorists, they don't trust their government (which in the Middle East, isn't really paranoia, it's actually good to distrust your gov't a lot of the time there) but many people go to the extreme of _always_ distrusting your government (as long as its not killing you.)


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I don't know, but I do know that he is no exceptional case. There are tens of millions like him in the middle east.



I don't even know how a Turk could support ISIS! This ideology is not even part of our cultures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Militant Atheist said:


> how do u know it was iran that send drug to saudi. Do u know how many border guards get killed every year to fight against drug smugglers majority of which are.axtually aupported by saudii arabia? Most of them use drug to


its not a secret if you do drug research you would know that iran is one the largest suppliers in the world.
for many years many have been caught and confessed where they bring it from and who suply them. 
saudi intelligence tracked them and caught many of them outside of saudi. 
many came through hezbullah. for example almosawy family. one of their brothers is a top leader in hezbullah. they had a house as a drug factory. the brothers ran away to iran before they get caught.
saudi intelligence also cought one of the biggest drug makers in the world in lebanon few months ago.
the amount of drugs that are being caught are unbelievable. they all point towards iran and hezbullah and houthies. there are tons of news over the years. 
just few weeks ago if im not mistaken the police in iran was accusing politicians for using drug money. nothing new its been happening for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5 you know that Iran is the biggest sponsor of terrorism worldwide? US: Iran Remains Leading State Sponsor of Terrorism



Don't waste your time for that mankurt.... he is back to his farsi @ss kissing times....he spews shit against Turks everywhere in the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not even. ISIS doesn't have much support in the MidEast. Most people who support them support them because they don't know what they do. They're like conspiracy theorists, they don't trust their government (which in the Middle East, isn't really paranoia, it's actually good to distrust your gov't a lot of the time there) but many people go to the extreme of _always_ distrusting your government (as long as its not killing you.)



ISIS are excellent at propaganda. They're selling a dream of a "pure Islamic state" where everything is utopia. No kuffar laws, just pure Islam as God intended.

Even European Muslims are falling for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Another #FSA brigade (Liwaa Hateen) has defected to the National Defense Forces (#NDF) in southern #Damascus. #Syria via #Syria24


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Don't waste your for that mankurt.... he is back to his farsi @ss kissing times....he spews shit against Turks everywhere in the forum.





Sinan said:


> Good boy... maybe farsis will throw you a bone for attacking Turkish members.



Go **** yourself. Not every person is a ball-less baboon like you who is so afraid of everything like his government in an extent that he removes his forum in less than an hour when he finds out that his government checks internet forums and their owners and becomes an Erdogan ***-licker in less than 24 hours. You have no principles and just like to do chest thumping like a brainless fool if you are sure that the other person cannot send you to jail or do something similar. That's ultimate cowardliness.

Not every person is the same as you. If you had slightest brain, you would have understood that in this sectarian war caused by some goons like your Erdogan, and Al-Baghdadi ; I would never like to see my fellow azeris who are shiites majority or any other civilians, like Iraqis, like jews and like even kurds ... to be suffered from those animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Go **** yourself. Not every person is a ball-less baboon like you who is so afraid of everything like his government in an extent that he removes his forum in less than an hour when he finds out that his government checks internet forums and their owners and becomes an Erdogan ***-licker in less than 24 hours. You have no principles and just like to do chest thumping like a brainless fool if you are sure that the other person cannot send you to jail or do something similar. That's ultimate cowardliness.


You don't know everything...

I have never been pro-Erdoğan, that's another lie of you. You are a proven liar.


rmi5 said:


> Not every person is the same as you. If you had slightest brain, you would have understood that in this sectarian war caused by some goons like your Erdogan, and Al-Baghdadi ; I would never like to see my fellow azeris who are shiites majority or any other civilians, like Iraqis, like jews and like even kurds ... to be suffered from those animals.


We are not secterian, we never have been. Azeris are our brother and they will always remain to be our brother.

You however "self-claming Azeri" you don't know our language, customs and never visitted our countries..... you are just a farsi @ss-licker mankurt.

Everybody saw your lowly character, your back-stabbing nature, so no one is respecting you. End of the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You don't know everything...
> 
> I have never been pro-Erdoğan, that's another lie of you. You are a proven liar.
> 
> We are not secterian, we never have been. Azeris are our brother and they will always remain to be our brother.
> 
> You however "self-claming Azeri" you don't know our language, customs and never visitted our countries..... you are just a farsi @ss-licker mankurt.
> 
> Everybody saw your lowly character, your back-stabbing nature, so no one is respecting you. End of the discussion.



Go back to your little cave in Anatolia and go back to your real job which is ***-licking of your Erdogan. I don't seek for any respect from little baboons(self-claiming as a human-being) nor anyone else cares for such laughable creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Sinan said:


> You don't know everything...
> 
> I have never been pro-Erdoğan, that's another lie of you. You are a proven liar.
> 
> We are not secterian, we never have been. Azeris are our brother and they will always remain to be our brother.
> 
> You however "self-claming Azeri" you don't know our language, customs and never visitted our countries..... you are just a farsi @ss-licker mankurt.
> 
> Everybody saw your lowly character, your back-stabbing nature, so no one is respecting you. End of the discussion.




If you were not sectarian you would be bringing "democracy" to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. And you would be destabilizing and sending thousands of terrorists to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. But you would never do that, guess why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hasbara Buster said:


> If you were not sectarian you would be bringing "democracy" to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. And you would be destabilizing and sending thousands of terrorists to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. But you would never do that, guess why?


We had friendly relationship with Syria until Assad decided to slaughter his own citizens. If one day Saudi King decides to slaughter his own people, our relations with them will sour too. It's not about democracy or sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> Go **** yourself. Not every person is a ball-less baboon like you who is so afraid of everything like his government in an extent that he removes his forum in less than an hour when he finds out that his government checks internet forums and their owners and becomes an Erdogan ***-licker in less than 24 hours. *You have no principles* and just like to do chest thumping like a brainless fool if you are sure that the other person cannot send you to jail or do something similar. That's ultimate cowardliness.
> 
> Not every person is the same as you. If you had slightest brain, you would have understood that in this sectarian war caused by some goons like your Erdogan, and Al-Baghdadi ; I would never like to see my fellow azeris who are shiites majority or any other civilians, like Iraqis, like jews and like even kurds ... to be suffered from those animals.





Jiggling much brother?

You might need one of these:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Alshawi1234 said:


> Another #FSA brigade (Liwaa Hateen) has defected to the National Defense Forces (#NDF) in southern #Damascus. #Syria via #Syria24


Why only a brigade? why no another FSA division? Only a handful of half-starved men surrendered after 2 years of fighting.
The genocidal Assad regime that you guys assworship maintains a blockade around Damascus countryside that cutoff food supplies and starves hundreds of thousands of civilians that they had to resort to eating dog and donkeys.






This kid is from the same place where those "defectors" used to fight the regime. He receives bread this week after not eating for a long time and shares it with his friends

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

Hasbara Buster said:


> If you were not sectarian you would be bringing "democracy" to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. And you would be destabilizing and sending thousands of terrorists to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. But you would never do that, guess why?



They can't even help poor Palestine. Turkey is a whore state of the west and Israel. What did Turkey do when Israel raided their ship in internatonal waters and killed scores of them? Absolutely nothing. If Assad or Iran do anything like that its a casus belli, but Israel gets a pass. What did they do when Israelis killed 2000 Palestinians last summer? Absolutely nothing. What do they do to stop Israeli ethnic cleansing of Palestinians? Absolutely nothing. But when it comes to Syria all of a sudden they have a spine.


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> Why only a brigade? why no another FSA division? Only a handful of half-starved men surrendered after 2 years of fighting.
> The genocidal Assad regime that you guys assworship maintains a blockade around Damascus countryside that cutoff food supplies and starves hundreds of thousands of civilians that they had to resort to eating dog and donkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kid is from the same place where those "defectors" used to fight the regime. He receives bread this week after not eating for a long time and shares it with his friends



Are you seriously complaining about the siege while your beloved Chechen/Uzbek and Islamist terrorists have put a siege on Nubul and Zahra for 3 straight years?

Terrorists first started this game, let them starve as a result of their actions, no one sheds a tear. Civilians are always free to leave, like thousands who have already safely evacuated Eastern Ghouta. Meanwhile, all citizens of Nubul and Zahra are considered as military targets. I hope the siege goes on until Aloush the stooge literally begs for lifting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Are you seriously complainign about the siege while your beloved Chechen/Uzbek and Islamist terrorists have put a siege on Nubul and Zahra for 3 straight years?
> 
> Terrorists first started this game, let them starve as a result of their actions, no one sheds a tear. Civilians are always free to leave, like thousands who have already safely evacuated Eastern Ghouta. Meanwhile, all citizens of Nubul and Zahra are considered as military targets. I hope the siege goes on until Aloush the stooge literally begs for lifting it.



How can you compare Ghouta victims to those towns? 

Firstly, the Syrian rebels kept up a partial siege on those towns which are packed with foreign Adolf Khamenie mercenary rats from spring 2013 so it is still less that 2 years. Assad besieged Homs from May 2011 to May 2014 so spare me of: "they started this game" BS. Secondly, the sectarian regime uses helicopters to send food supplies on daily basis and no one is getting starved in Nubl and Zahra. The regime has murdered more that more than 15000 innocent people from rif Damascus. How many civilians were killed in Nubl & Zahraa? Just this week, 4000 leaked torture photos were published and the dozens of identified victims so far were by and large from Ghouta. Mass Torture Photos Taken in 'Hospital 601' in Mezzah-Damascus: Source | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists first started this game, let them starve as a result of their actions, no one sheds a tear. Civilians are always free to leave, like thousands who have already safely evacuated Eastern Ghouta. Meanwhile, all citizens of Nubul and Zahra are considered as military targets. I hope the siege goes on until Aloush the stooge literally begs for lifting it.



Didn't you starve the precious palestinians in Yarmouk?

How did that sit with you and your nation that's obsessed with 'palestinians' and even declares war on Israel just because of them?

Or was it just revenge for back-stabbing Assad?


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> We killed more than 80 Afghan Shiites (with body and ID evidence) in your failed offensive on Hardatnin/Ratyan/Baskhoy. You think only 62 as per according to that article? Since _September 2013_? Sure...



how much FSA terrorists killed doesn't matter that not the point. If there were thousands of hazaras then the number would be higher.

Syrian opposition leader hits out at west's 'cardboard' support | World news | The Guardian SNC complaining about the west once again. With friends like Gulfies and america, who needs enemies.

The super multi account-israeli is back now as a moroccan. Hamas kept him quiet during the summer war.


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Jiggling much brother?
> 
> You might need one of these:



Since the previous time, you were interested and skeptical about what I wrote in Farsi to @kollang , I'll write your reply in Farsi:
"Har vaght yeki goft an, bepar begou man"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

libertad said:


> They can't even help poor Palestine. Turkey is a whore state of the west and Israel. What did Turkey do when Israel raided their ship in internatonal waters and killed scores of them? Absolutely nothing. If Assad or Iran do anything like that its a casus belli, but Israel gets a pass. What did they do when Israelis killed 2000 Palestinians last summer? Absolutely nothing. What do they do to stop Israeli ethnic cleansing of Palestinians? Absolutely nothing. But when it comes to Syria all of a sudden they have a spine.




Not only Turkey, all Arab countries except Syria are whore states. In fact, Arab states are even worse than Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*Only 3% of the lights are still on in Syria's largest city
LEFT 2011 RIGHT 2015 PICTURE 
*


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> its not a secret if you do drug research you would know that iran is one the largest suppliers in the world.
> for many years many have been caught and confessed where they bring it from and who suply them.
> saudi intelligence tracked them and caught many of them outside of saudi.
> many came through hezbullah. for example almosawy family. one of their brothers is a top leader in hezbullah. they had a house as a drug factory. the brothers ran away to iran before they get caught.
> saudi intelligence also cought one of the biggest drug makers in the world in lebanon few months ago.
> the amount of drugs that are being caught are unbelievable. they all point towards iran and hezbullah and houthies. there are tons of news over the years.
> just few weeks ago if im not mistaken the police in iran was accusing politicians for using drug money. nothing new its been haening for years.


Bro, Iran is a transit route, not a supplier. posession of drug is a crime and drug smugglers are executed. more than 30k iranian border guards lost their lives trying to protect transit of drug, you accusing us of this atrocities despite all our sacrifice is really sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Btw im on my phone. So excuse moi for spelling and grammar

Btw i turned out it was isis that was using chemical weapons not assad. i always knew but, everyone knew. It qad just a ploy to make assad give up his chems.



Aslan said:


> u are explaining logic to a retard who will support any Khomeini rat fighting for asshead. But complain if the rebels get outside help.


Dont be butthurt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Syrian Refugee Speaks in Jerusalem, Describes Life Across Israel’s Northern Border*

*Syrian activist refugees are starting to speak out and share their experiences with the rest of the world -- particularly with their Israeli neighbors.*

*By: Hana Levi Julian*
*Published:* March 13th, 2015




A Syrian flag is seen from the border between Israel and Syria in the Golan Heights in August 2014.
Photo Credit: Flash 90

Syrian activist refugees are starting to step up and speak out to share their experiences with their Israeli neighbors as well as with the rest of the world.

This week a Syrian refugee actually managed to come all the way into Jerusalem, where he related the same details I have heard before, from a different Syrian refugee. Neither of these two men had any reason to lie. Both were brought to my attention by other Israelis, Syrians who by a bizarre twist of fate had become intimately involved with Israel.

On Wednesday, Amin’s tale was shared with students at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, where it was heard by the American-born Israeli blogger of _Wizard of .il_.

Much that was said by Amin, who spoke under a false name for his own safety, I and others have heard from Aboud Dandachi, a Syrian activist and refugee from Homs who has since become a blogger himself. ‘The Doctor, The Eye Doctor and Me,’ a book about his experiences as a refugee.

Nothing can come close to matching the offensiveness of hearing a murderous dictator who made refugees out of millions of Syrians, be described and pitied as a ‘victim of Zionist / Wahabi / CIA Imperialist Empire Building Neo-Con conspiracies…” Aboud, like Amin, is in contact with Israelis.

Both men told the same tale – identical details – of how children in the southern town of Dera’a had spray-painted anti-regime graffiti on a wall. The children were arrested, both men said – Amin this past Wednesday in Jerusalem, and Aboud in a conversation with _JewishPress.com_ earlier this year. Both said the children were taken into custody, and tortured – and when their parents approached the man in charge of security in the region to seek their release, they were rebuffed. “Go home to your wives, sleep with them and make new children,” the security chief told them, according to both Syrians, who have related it to the Israeli audiences with whom they have spoken. “If you don’t, my own men will go home to your wives, sleep with them and make new children.”

Amin told a packed room how demonstrators who were shot by government troops were unable to seek treatment in hospitals because they could not risk the chance of arrest, which would lead to their “disappearance” forever. Medical staff and aid workers were the first to be targeted by the regime of Bashar al-Assad, Amin said, as a means of crushing resistance.

Both describe the anti-Israel propaganda that warns Syrians from early childhood that Israel wants to destroy their country and expand into their lands. Syrians are taught they must attack the Jewish State if possible, and if not, they must be prepared to defend the homeland. A Syrian cannot ever fraternize with an Israeli, the enemy: such an offense would mean a permanent state of arrest.

And yet.

Both men speak of the Israel’s generosity, its willingness to help its neighbors, the caring of its army and soldiers who help Syrians to reach medical care when they are hurt.

According to Amin – who is himself a member of the medical community – approximately half of Syria’s 23 million citizens are now displaced. More than 200,000 have been killed and more are wounded. Hundreds of those have received treatment in Israel.

Eventually both men were forced to flee. Aboud realized the window of safety was closing too fast for him to procrastinate any longer. Amin woke up overnight while already abroad when he found out his underground network had suddenly been discovered.

Each has discovered that the “truths” they were told all their lives about Israel were lies.

The Syrian regime was killing their people, and the Israelis were helping to save them.

Both men are still activists trying to help their people: Aboud continues his activity as a blogger, Amin continues as a medical person. Israelis are working with Syrians quietly to help however and whenever possible.

The civil war in Syria has killed and displaced more people in four years than all of Israel’s wars combined, in more than 67 years.

Their efforts might be seen as drops of water in a massive desert, but even the tiniest flicker of candlelight can chase away the darkness.

Let’s hope that when this is all over, the new era also brings with it a new understanding that Israel is not the enemy, either.

*About the Author:* _Hana Levi Julian is a Middle East news analyst with a degree in Mass Communication and Journalism from Southern Connecticut State University. A past columnist with The Jewish Press and senior editor at Arutz 7, Ms. Julian has written for Babble.com, Chabad.org and other media outlets, in addition to her years working in broadcast journalism.

*

Also: _
*Syrian Activist: Israelis “Are Human Beings and Not Monsters”*


----------



## GBU-28

Nice article Solomon. Unfortunately you'll get the predictable "Israel supports the rebels/ISIS" replies.

The problem with the Iranians and Shia on here is that they seem to think Assad was a benevolent leader. They forget that he used to torture and imprison people for what would simply be personal freedom in most countries.

People would 'disappear' in his system. Just as they do in Iraq and indeed in Iran too.

Saying this does not support ISIS. Criticising Assad as a dictator, does not mean supporting ISIS.

I'm glad Israel is helping the Syrians. It's just a shame that the problem is so big, that any bit of help is just drops in the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in western Hasakah Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Militant Atheist said:


> Bro, Iran is a transit route, not a supplier. posession of drug is a crime and drug smugglers are executed. more than 30k iranian border guards lost their lives trying to protect transit of drug, you accusing us of this atrocities despite all our sacrifice is really sad.


im not accusing!! what i said are facts. its an international matter. why are you emotional about it ?! i know you are fighting the drug lords inside iran and thats why i said in my comment there are a lot of accusations against iranian politicians for using drug money. it was in the media in iran. i didnt make those accusations!! 
and i told you all intel and info pointed towards iran and hezbulah these are very old news!! a lot came out to the public and a lot were captured. maybe cuz you are living in the states you are not aware of it. if you see the amount of drugs being captured you will be shocked! il post some info about it in another thread and tag you. 
imagine in one drug bust 200+ millions dollars worth of drugs were captured ? and they keep coming like this huge amounts! who can produce such thing ?! 
in the smaller cases that are worth a few million. hezbullah would cover 80% of the cost if the drugs got cought and they would grantee another shipment. hezbullah mainly would take care of chimical drugs like amphetamines and cocaine. other drugs like hash and heroin come through other mafias. 
plus i told you about the case of hezbullah mosawi brothers who ran away to iran. 
and let me clarify things for you. when i accuse iran logically that dosnt mean every single human being in your government. it just means that powerful ppl in your government are behind it. 
the fact the you that you mentioned 30k iranian border guards got killed supports my claim. you have a serious problem. 30k soldiers is a MEGA number. and i know what ppl are trying to do to fight drugs inside iran including rehabs. but as i said 2 times before a lot of your politicians are publicly accused. 
if 30k soldiers died to fight drug smuggling that only means that there are powerful ppl in your government are in it.
and i personally find 30k a huge number maybe that number includes soldiers who got killed for other reasons. not just drugs


----------



## Al-Kurdi

What archi tries to show with this I don't know but nice.

The 4th Anniversary for start of the Syrian Revolution 2011, will be in this week.#Syria #TwitterKurds #Syria4yearson 













#Syria: Jabhat Akrad (Kurdish Rebels) fighting the Regime in Bustan Pasha, #Aleppo City. 





seems like Jabhat Akrad is fighting assrats outside Sheikh Maqsud aswell 

VIDEO: Jabhat Akrad (Kurdish Rebels) fighting the Regime in Bustan Pasha district in #Aleppo City.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Are you seriously complaining about the siege while your beloved Chechen/Uzbek and Islamist terrorists have put a siege on Nubul and Zahra for 3 straight years?
> 
> Terrorists first started this game, let them starve as a result of their actions, no one sheds a tear. Civilians are always free to leave, like thousands who have already safely evacuated Eastern Ghouta. Meanwhile, all citizens of Nubul and Zahra are considered as military targets. I hope the siege goes on until Aloush the stooge literally begs for lifting it.


>Whines about Nubl and Zahraa siege
>Even when they get constant supplies from the air and from Afrin area
>Then continues to support Ghouta and Yarmouk sieges, among others
Iranian logic, or rather, lack of logic.
Edit: Forgot to mention, Rebels don't cut off food and water supplies to Nubl and Zahraa in the first place. And Civilians can exit freely, again through Afrin. Ghouta, Yarmouk, and other places under siege by Assad are not even comparable to Nubl and Zahraa. Stop your whining, you only care about Shiites.



beast89 said:


> how much FSA terrorists killed doesn't matter that not the point. If there were thousands of hazaras then the number would be higher.
> 
> Syrian opposition leader hits out at west's 'cardboard' support | World news | The Guardian SNC complaining about the west once again. With friends like Gulfies and america, who ends enemies.
> 
> The super multi account-israeli is back now as a moroccan. Hamas kept him quiet during the summer war.


Did you just call a Syrian Turkmen an Israeli-backed Moroccan? lol
And yes, we do "whine" about the support because they promise us a lot of things, then do absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Since the previous time, you were interested and skeptical about what I wrote in Farsi to @kollang , I'll write your reply in Farsi:
> "Har vaght yeki goft an, bepar begou man"



Nice, you deserved your meal.... since there are no farsis around i will give you your bone.... catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Rakan.SA said:


> im not accusing!! what i said are facts. its an international matter. why are you emotional about it ?! i know you are fighting the drug lords inside iran and thats why i said in my comment there are a lot of accusations against iranian politicians for using drug money. it was in the media in iran. i didnt make those accusations!!
> and i told you all intel and info pointed towards iran and hezbulah these are very old news!! a lot came out to the public and a lot were captured. maybe cuz you are living in the states you are not aware of it. if you see the amount of drugs being captured you will be shocked! il post some info about it in another thread and tag you.
> imagine in one drug bust 200+ millions dollars worth of drugs were captured ? and they keep coming like this huge amounts! who can produce such thing ?!
> in the smaller cases that are worth a few million. hezbullah would cover 80% of the cost if the drugs got cought and they would grantee another shipment. hezbullah mainly would take care of chimical drugs like amphetamines and cocaine. other drugs like hash and heroin come through other mafias.
> plus i told you about the case of hezbullah mosawi brothers who ran away to iran.
> and let me clarify things for you. when i accuse iran logically that dosnt mean every single human being in your government. it just means that powerful ppl in your government are behind it.
> the fact the you that you mentioned 30k iranian border guards got killed supports my claim. you have a serious problem. 30k soldiers is a MEGA number. and i know what ppl are trying to do to fight drugs inside iran including rehabs. but as i said 2 times before a lot of your politicians are publicly accused.
> if 30k soldiers died to fight drug smuggling that only means that there are powerful ppl in your government are in it.
> and i personally find 30k a huge number maybe that number includes soldiers who got killed for other reasons. not just drugs



Bro, you already made up your mind and unfortunately I can't do anything about it, but if you need more information I would recommend you to watch the Vice documentary on Iran war on drug.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> LOL another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to make a pic with Suleimani?


LOL. Yet another one.











Suleimani is sort of king Midas, turns to fertilizer enyone he touches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Militant Atheist said:


> Bro, you already made up your mind and unfortunately I can't do anything about it, but if you need more information I would recommend you to watch the Vice documentary on Iran war on drug.


buddy please read what i said carefully. i already said that i know how much effort you are putting to fight drugs. i saw vice documentary but i knew all this before vice. i dont need vice to show me what i already know. its like you are skipping some lines when you read my comments. 
iranian ppl are putting a huge effort on this war against drugs. but again as i told you there are politicians and powerful ppl involved including hizbullah. 
so where did i say that iran it self its not suffering ?! both our ppl are suffering. in saudi and iran. 
all im saying is what your own official ppl said is that politicians and powerful ppl in iran are involved in the drug industry.
and we have many proofs. including your own ppl in iran otherwise they wouldn't make such a statement in iran



500 said:


> LOL. Yet another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suleimani is sort of king Midas, turns to fertilizer enyone he touches.


he must be gay... he likes surrounding himself with young kids. specially imads son. his dead now but he got plenty of kids to abuse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*#C.S.Damascus: Another Mosque Was Hit By The Regime In Douma*




 "_It is just a mosque...it doesn't matter..._" 
@Syrian Lion, we congratulate the so-called '_Islamic_' Republic of Iran on destroying the fourth mosque in less than a month, a part of Khamenei's glorious job to his Sunni '_brothers_' .

*#Fatality: Foreign Hiz-ballet Tatbiri Was Sent From Bashkoy To Hell*






haman10 said:


> I donno if you really are a woman or now you're just one of these freaks :
> *Why do men pretend to be women online? - Salon.com*


*First time you said you don't know whether I am Syrian or not*, *now you are saying you don't know whether you are talking to a guy or a girl*, *later you will say you don't know whether you are talking to a Sunni or a* '_Wahhabi_'...
No I am not predicting the future, it is just you Iranians, it's always the same with you, I can prove my self a girl by posting a *Keek* video in which I will talk about my self, mention this forum and my alias* if you first promise me that you will leave the forum and never get back again, agreed ?*, forget it you all break your promises, I am *not gonna benefit* from all of that whether you use 'she' or 'he' after all, *you are challenging my posts, not my personality*, it is the eighth wonder of the world to find an Iranian who doesn't be personal when they talk to others .
When *Khawla bint Al-Azwar* fought the Byzantines, every one thought she was a man  ...


haman10 said:


> in any sort , believing that you really are a girl , i have to say sister that you're totally brainwashed by sunni-shia shitfest of saudi wahhabi media .


I am giving reasons for every single thing I am talking about, nothing to do with the so-called Wahhabism, as this is the very first time I join a forum where Saudi Sunnis are available, and to me, Khomeinism is not better than Wahhabism .


haman10 said:


> At this time shiite militias want sunnis to trust them ? why is that ? because of those 4000 sunni tribesman that are fighting daesh ?  this is utter BS and you know it .


Only four thousands out of *several millions* .


haman10 said:


> So shias are going to massacre the people of takrit ?  ok , let's wait and see . but you said they'll do it in future , how long into future are we talking about ?


I am not only talking about Tikreet, if they kill civilians in Tikreet they will lose trust in Mosul. I am saying they can't do much right now but *when ISIS is gone they will treat Sunnis very much worse than they used to* .


haman10 said:


> the following is an example of how Iranian media lie to its people ?
> 
> you do understand the same source that you mentioned is actually "Shia news service" run by Iranians ?
> 
> I took that pic from Facebook and we all know *there are BS pics circling around* . so no , the Iranians are telling nothing but truth


Then stop spreading that .
I know it is an Iranian source which is why I posted of it, those Iranians in charge of that source were telling the truth, unlike another Iranian somewhere nearby .


haman10 said:


> You thought you'll look smart by changing the link's name in your post , but you don't .
> This is the news :
> تصویر/ کمر سرباز عراقی پله ی زوار حسینی


What are you trying to prove ? are you OK ? I just proved the girls in these photos Shiites not Sunnis .
As for the title of that link, I wrote '*click here to make sure*', so you mean members cannot follow the link to see the original title ?!
And what about the other source ?, isn't *Ahlulbayt News Agency* an Iranian source that brought a photo of a Brazilian prisoner and claimed that he is an ISIS member ?, *Iranian media for you* .
By the way, I don't try to be smart...people believe I am smart rather than admitting they are stupid .


haman10 said:


> your swearing does not worth squat
> 
> i swear ?  where you there ? go back to performing your jihad


He isn't an Iranian, he doesn't tell Taqiyas. Yes he was in Syria and later he came to Iraq like many others, due to that rat's barbarism.
Why should people deny what that man or what *Human Rights Watch* reported and believe an Iranian who might never have heard of Syria until 2012 ?

Do you find it funny when you see a man angry for hearing such cases ?, *sounds normal to Shiite men, not Sunnis*, but you laughed anyway, it is my turn :
I was surfing YouTube couple of weeks ago and found a video with a title like Latmiyat Al-Assad (Arabic: لطمية الأسد),
I thought Shiites made a latmiya for Bashar...but when I played the video :




I searched for cats latmiya and never found it, why don't they make one ?


Serpentine said:


> Are you seriously complaining about the siege while your beloved Chechen/Uzbek and Islamist terrorists have put a siege on Nubul and Zahra for 3 straight years?


How many of them starved to death ?, can you provide some evidences ?
How come you turn a blind eye to the entire state, and only look at small towns in Aleppo, is it because those are Shiites and everyone else is Sunni ?


Alshawi1234 said:


> Another #FSA brigade (Liwaa Hateen) has defected to the National Defense Forces (#NDF) in southern #Damascus. #Syria via #Syria24


I couldn't find such news anywhere .


Hasbara Buster said:


> If you were not sectarian you would be bringing "democracy" to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria.


*Saudi Arabia doesn't need democracy*, their people are satisfied with their government .
Iran needs democracy, they protest over low-income while their regime wastes their money on weapons and funding terrorist mercenaries in Syria and Iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Nice, you deserved your meal.... since there are no farsis around i will give you your bone.... catch.



Nah, keep that for yourself and your family. You'll need it in your piss poor Anatolian cave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> its not a secret if you do drug research you would know that iran is one the largest suppliers in the world.
> for many years many have been caught and confessed where they bring it from and who suply them.
> saudi intelligence tracked them and caught many of them outside of saudi.
> many came through hezbullah. for example almosawy family. one of their brothers is a top leader in hezbullah. they had a house as a drug factory. the brothers ran away to iran before they get caught.
> saudi intelligence also cought one of the biggest drug makers in the world in lebanon few months ago.
> the amount of drugs that are being caught are unbelievable. they all point towards iran and hezbullah and houthies. there are tons of news over the years.
> just few weeks ago if im not mistaken the police in iran was accusing politicians for using drug money. nothing new its been happening for years.



*Hint:* about the drugs smuggling..you can depend on this source many pics are there ..May they don't know Arabic ,but I think *pics are enough* to prove what you wrote:

السعودية الحرب على المخدرات | Defense Arab المنتدى العربي للدفاع والتسليح

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

@Mussana Iran is next to afghanistan genius, the worlds biggest opium producer which explains the drug issues. How do you feel about ISIS getting stomped in Iraq bro?

Left alone against Syrian army, U.S-trained rebels cannot beat Islamic State: opposition| Reuters people are realising the reality. No Gulfie intervention it doesn't bode well for the rebels in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Cousin of Assad Muhammad Tawfiq al Assad eliminated. May he burn in hell forever!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576687665808019456

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beast89

FSA arrested a group of fighters trying to defect to the army


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Syrians walk through the liberated hills around the ancient Tel Shihab village in Daraa to celebrate the return of Spring!




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> Syrians walk through the liberated hills around the ancient Tel Shihab village in Daraa to celebrate the return of Spring!


Syrians? Those are foreign Uzbek/Chechen terrorists!


----------



## 500

Assad barrel bombs Douma like crazy. No one gives a damn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

500 said:


> No one gives a damn


Of course except Israelis who are extremely fond of Muslim's life .

Who don't bomb people , kids and women .

STFU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

haman10 said:


> Of course except Israelis who are extremely fond of Muslim's life .
> 
> Who don't bomb people , kids and women .
> 
> STFU


We dont barrel bomb or starve Gaza even when they fire thousands of rockets at all our cities. Assad barrel bombs and starves Douma for no reason at all, just to punish.

Yep we care about Muslims much more than "Islamic" Iran.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

haman10 said:


> Of course except Israelis who are extremely fond of Muslim's life .
> 
> Who don't bomb people , kids and women .
> 
> STFU


lol, it's funny when a guy who supports murderers calls out another guy for supporting murderers.
Also, today marks the 5th anniversary of the Syrian Revolution. We will kick out the Iranian occupiers and the brutal Assad regime. And then we'll clean the Middle East of the pests. Mark my words.
Here are some protests (in honor of the 5th year):












Speech by Ahrar al Sham leader:




Short compilation of events:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, it's funny when a guy who supports murderers calls out another guy for supporting murderers.
> Also, today marks the 4th anniversary of the Syrian Revolution. We will kick out the Iranian occupiers and the brutal Assad regime. And then we'll clean the Middle East of the pests. Mark my words.
> Here are some protests (in honor of the 4th year):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speech by Ahrar al Sham leader:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short compilation of events:



You country's secretary of state has accepted that negotiations will be done with Assad to end the war. In the end you fueled a fire with your matches and now bringing your big red truck to put out that same fire. The problem is in the end you will let the fire burn as you put your truck in reverse watching the mission accomplished banner burn as you race off complaining that this fire needs some other kind of water.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> We dont barrel bomb or starve Gaza even when they fire thousands of rockets at all our cities. Assad barrel bombs and starves Douma for no reason at all, just to punish.
> 
> Yep we care about Muslims much more than "Islamic" Iran.




Assad is the democratically elected president of Syria. Do you have a problem with what Assad does with insurgents?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

forcetrip said:


> You country's secretary of state has accepted that negotiations will be done with Assad to end the war. In the end you fueled a fire with your matches and now bringing your big red truck to put out that same fire. The problem is in the end you will let the fire burn as you put your truck in reverse watching the mission accomplished banner burn as you race off complaining that this fire needs some other kind of water.


lol. You want us to negotiate with a guy who killed 80,000 people? It's like China negotiating with Mao Zedong.
Mission won't be accomplished until we stomp Assad.


Superboy said:


> Assad is the democratically elected president of Syria. Do you have a problem with what Assad does with insurgents?


>Democratically Elected
>89% of vote
Sure, I'm sure 89% is a common occurrence. In Syria, no (that's too low of a vote), in Democracies, no.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> >Democratically Elected
> >89% of vote
> Sure, I'm sure 89% is a common occurrence. In Syria, no (that's too low of a vote), in Democracies, no.




It's true you know. That's why Assad can't be beaten by a few rambo insurgents from Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> It's true you know. That's why Assad can't be beaten by a few rambo insurgents from Jordan.


lol. If we were a "few insurgents from Jordan," that begs the question, why can't Assad beat with the help of 89% of the Syrian population (according to you) and Russia and Iran a few insurgents from Jordan?
You see, The majority of Sunnis, and a good chunk of the minorities of Syria hate Assad. That is 85% of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. If we were a "few insurgents from Jordan," that begs the question, why can't Assad beat with the help of 89% of the Syrian population (according to you) and Russia and Iran a few insurgents from Jordan?
> You see, The majority of Sunnis, and a good chunk of the minorities of Syria hate Assad. That is 85% of the people.




Really? Ever seen the barrel bombs from the skies?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Really? Ever seen the barrel bombs from the skies?


Yeah, they kill a lot of civilians, not a lot of rebels.

According to SNHR (different than the Syria Campaign,) 183298 civilians died, and 176678 were killed by the regime. Still same percentage as the Syria campaign. (96%) It's a huge number, but believable, considering how much Assad bombs cities:






Douma bombed by Assad today:

















Levant Front have taken 2 towns from Daesh in Northern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

A bride in Douma killed by Assad's air strikes is dug out of the rubble still wearing her wedding dress. 







Stupid Assadist cheerleaders' logic: Moderate Assad can drop barrel bombs on purely civilians targets all year long killing tens of thousands of innocent Syrians and if those who're defending their towns retaliate once with a couple dozens of grad rocket fire, then Assad is justified to increase the frequency of barrel bomb attacks 10 folds and kill and maim a thousand innocent people in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

*Kerry says US willing to negotiate with Syria's Assad*

*Washington and allies exploring options to bring Assad back to the table, Kerry says on fourth anniversary of conflict.*

The United States will have to negotiate with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad for a political transition in Syria and explore ways to pressure him into agreeing to talks, US Secretary of State John Kerry has said.
In the interview broadcast on CBS News on Sunday, Kerry did not repeat the standard US line that Assad had lost all legitimacy and had to go. 
*"We have to negotiate in the end," Kerry said.* "We've always been willing to negotiate in the context of the Geneva I process," he added, referring to a 2012 conference which called for a negotiated transition to end the conflict.
Kerry said the US and other countries, which he did not name, were exploring ways to reignite the diplomatic process to end the conflict in Syria which is now in its fifth year.

Syria enters fifth year of conflict
"What we're pushing for is to get him [Assad] to come and do that, and it may require that there be increased pressure on him of various kinds in order to do that," the secretary of state said.
"We've made it very clear to people that we are looking at increased steps that can help bring about that pressure," he added.
But State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf said later that Kerry, in the interview with CBS, was not specifically referring to Assad. She reiterated that Washington would never negotiate with the Syrian leader.
Harf added: "By necessity, there has always been a need for representatives of the Assad regime to be a part of this process. It has never been and would not be Assad who would negotiate - and the Secretary was not saying that today."
The US led efforts to convene a UN-backed peace talks in Geneva last year between Western-backed Syrian opposition representatives and a government delegation. The talks collapsed after two rounds and no fresh talks have been scheduled.

*Russian talks*
Russia convened some opposition and government figures in January for talks on the crisis but they yielded little progress and the main opposition coalition boycotted them.
"To get the Assad regime to negotiate, we're going to have to make it clear to him that there is a determination by everybody to seek that political outcome and change his calculation about negotiating," Kerry said.
"That's under way right now. And I am convinced that, with the efforts of our allies and others, there will be increased pressure on Assad."
Syria sank into civil war after a peaceful street uprising against four decades of Assad family rule began in March 2011. The revolt spiralled into an armed insurgency, which has deepened with the rise of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and other armed groups.
Assad seems more likely to survive the Syrian crisis than at any point since it began. Iran's support for Assad is as solid as ever, with Russia showing no sign of abandoning him.
The war has killed more than 200,000 people and displaced close to half the population, according to the UN. Damascus accuses its Western and Gulf Arab opponents of seeking to destroy the country by providing aid to rebel groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

forcetrip said:


> *Kerry says US willing to negotiate with Syria's Assad*
> 
> *Washington and allies exploring options to bring Assad back to the table, Kerry says on fourth anniversary of conflict.*
> 
> The United States will have to negotiate with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad for a political transition in Syria and explore ways to pressure him into agreeing to talks, US Secretary of State John Kerry has said.
> In the interview broadcast on CBS News on Sunday, Kerry did not repeat the standard US line that Assad had lost all legitimacy and had to go.
> *"We have to negotiate in the end," Kerry said.* "We've always been willing to negotiate in the context of the Geneva I process," he added, referring to a 2012 conference which called for a negotiated transition to end the conflict.
> Kerry said the US and other countries, which he did not name, were exploring ways to reignite the diplomatic process to end the conflict in Syria which is now in its fifth year.
> 
> Syria enters fifth year of conflict
> "What we're pushing for is to get him [Assad] to come and do that, and it may require that there be increased pressure on him of various kinds in order to do that," the secretary of state said.
> "We've made it very clear to people that we are looking at increased steps that can help bring about that pressure," he added.
> But State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf said later that Kerry, in the interview with CBS, was not specifically referring to Assad. She reiterated that Washington would never negotiate with the Syrian leader.
> Harf added: "By necessity, there has always been a need for representatives of the Assad regime to be a part of this process. It has never been and would not be Assad who would negotiate - and the Secretary was not saying that today."
> The US led efforts to convene a UN-backed peace talks in Geneva last year between Western-backed Syrian opposition representatives and a government delegation. The talks collapsed after two rounds and no fresh talks have been scheduled.
> 
> *Russian talks*
> Russia convened some opposition and government figures in January for talks on the crisis but they yielded little progress and the main opposition coalition boycotted them.
> "To get the Assad regime to negotiate, we're going to have to make it clear to him that there is a determination by everybody to seek that political outcome and change his calculation about negotiating," Kerry said.
> "That's under way right now. And I am convinced that, with the efforts of our allies and others, there will be increased pressure on Assad."
> Syria sank into civil war after a peaceful street uprising against four decades of Assad family rule began in March 2011. The revolt spiralled into an armed insurgency, which has deepened with the rise of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and other armed groups.
> Assad seems more likely to survive the Syrian crisis than at any point since it began. Iran's support for Assad is as solid as ever, with Russia showing no sign of abandoning him.
> The war has killed more than 200,000 people and displaced close to half the population, according to the UN. Damascus accuses its Western and Gulf Arab opponents of seeking to destroy the country by providing aid to rebel groups.


It's like asking Jews to negotiate with Hitler, Russians with Stalin (although a lot still worship Stalin like idiots,) Chinese with Chairman Mao (again, same situation as Stalin.)
We didn't come this far just to negotiate with the guy who massacred us and our families, destroyed our livelihoods, and our homes. If the US wants any influence in the future of Syria, they surely dug a deep hole for themselves with their stupid actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's like asking Jews to negotiate with Hitler, Russians with Stalin (although a lot still worship Stalin like idiots,) Chinese with Chairman Mao (again, same situation as Stalin.)
> We didn't come this far just to negotiate with the guy who massacred us and our families, destroyed our livelihoods, and our homes. If the US wants any influence in the future of Syria, they surely dug a deep hole for themselves with their stupid actions.



They gave you weapons and money. I am sure you will have little sway in needs and wants once the employer decides whats best for the company. War and daily killing of your opponents is not the answer. You have to sit and talk as Syrians to fix it. No non Syrian should be able to dictate whats best for Syria. Be it Iran or Qatar.


----------



## monitor




----------



## monaspa

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's like asking Jews to negotiate with Hitler, Russians with Stalin (although a lot still worship Stalin like idiots,) Chinese with Chairman Mao (again, same situation as Stalin.)



lol, when Stalin got in power USSR was backward country and when he died USSR was super power with nuclear weapons but I understand why it's impossible for you to get why a lot of people loved (and still love him), for it at least you should be patriot of your country not Muslim brotherhood apologist 
Ironically so many people supported stalin that in his funeral police couldn't keep order and people died because of crush  and after several years soviet army had to shot on protesters who were supporting stalin and protesting against idiot Krushchev's politic against everything connected with stalin
Russians have every reason to support stalin, without him USSR would have collapsed long before it did,everything Russia has now (including nukes) is because of USSR had great leader like him (idiots who took control after him are trying to destroy his work but they still failed after 6 decades )
if Assad has such a support like stalin had and still has he must be the most popular leader right now 
now stay turned Islamist, SyAF is on fire last days, they will send a lot of new gifts to your beloved islamists today for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's like asking Jews to negotiate with Hitler, Russians with Stalin (although a lot still worship Stalin like idiots,) Chinese with Chairman Mao (again, same situation as Stalin.)
> *We didn't come this far just to negotiate with the guy *who massacred us and our families, destroyed our livelihoods, and our homes. If the US wants any influence in the future of Syria, they surely dug a deep hole for themselves with their stupid actions.


Who are you?
It's between US and Assad. Without US you would be wiped out long time ago. It's stubborn people like you who prolong this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Who are you?
> It's between US and Assad. Without US you would be wiped out long time ago. It's stubborn people like you who prolong this war.



Furthermore they haven't achieved anything and he's going on about how far the revolution has come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's like asking Jews to negotiate with Hitler, Russians with Stalin (although a lot still worship Stalin like idiots,) Chinese with Chairman Mao (again, same situation as Stalin.)
> We didn't come this far just to negotiate with the guy who massacred us and our families, destroyed our livelihoods, and our homes. If the US wants any influence in the future of Syria, they surely dug a deep hole for themselves with their stupid actions.


Hardly, the US recognized that toppling Assad as they planned was a loosing proposition... They are looking a sort of a way out without being made the joke of the century..after they were beaten by the Taliban.. ..So much for those who spent the last 4 years counting how many Syrian tanks were destroyed....A great win for the SAA and the Syrians.


----------



## monaspa

beast89 said:


> Furthermore they haven't achieved anything and he's going on about how far the revolution has come.


their master did exactly that they wanted,destroyed syria now it will take decades and billions of dollars to rebuild country.
CIA and MI6 are using islamists for decades and they still think they are fighting against West  They are great at their job, we must admit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

forcetrip said:


> They gave you weapons and money. I am sure you will have little sway in needs and wants once the employer decides whats best for the company. War and daily killing of your opponents is not the answer. You have to sit and talk as Syrians to fix it. No non Syrian should be able to dictate whats best for Syria. Be it Iran or Qatar.


Not really, considering Islamists don't take order from anyone except the Qur'an and Sharia (actual Sharia, none of that ISIS crap.)



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Who are you?
> It's between US and Assad. Without US you would be wiped out long time ago. It's stubborn people like you who prolong this war.


lol, sure, US started giving us TOWs in mid-2014. We were kicking Assad's *** since 2012.
In fact, in 2012, we essentially surrounded Damascus. The only reason the war continued was because Hezbollah and Iran intervened, and turned the fight around. Now the fight is now back in to our hands again.

The identity of the NDF bastard who bayoneted a man to death is now known, his name is Mohammad Razzoq. يا حيف على هذا الاسم:
Identity of pro-Assad militant tortured to death an elderly is known SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL syria
And this ridiculous Hell Cannon (7 barreled):









The town of Sarmeen has been attacked by Chlorine gas, it's in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Chlorine attacks by Assad:











For graphic video youtube:

*Victims of chemical attacks on Sarmin, Syria March 16, 2015  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Chlorine attacks by Assad:


I know your heart is broken...Where was that heart when the IDF, were using Gazans from elderly to infants, as lab mice for their white phosphorous bombs..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> I know your heart is broken...Where was that heart when the IDF, were using Gazans from elderly to infants, as lab mice for their white phosphorous bombs..?


Again many times debunked phosphorus crap.


----------



## Serpentine

Armed men surrendered themselves to SAA in Tazamon, Damascus:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=347434072129118





Issam Zahraddine and conrades chilling in Deir al Zoor. They have literally humiliated Daesh in Deir al Zoor. Number of killed Daesh rats killed in Deir al Zoor is out of count.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=347360052136520

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> I know your heart is broken...Where was that heart when the IDF, were using Gazans from elderly to infants, as lab mice for their white phosphorous bombs..?


"Look at these people I support, they're doing terrible things, but now look at these other people, they're doing terrible things too, therefore the people I support are morally okay!" <- logic of every supporter of an oppressor.


Serpentine said:


> Armed men surrendered themselves to SAA in Tazamon, Damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=347434072129118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issam Zahraddine and conrades chilling in Deir al Zoor. They have literally humiliated Daesh in Deir al Zoor. Number of killed Daesh rats killed in Deir al Zoor is out of count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=347360052136520


You seemed to avoid many of the atrocities that I've been posting lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You seemed to avoid many of the atrocities that I've been posting lately.



What atrocity? A fake chemical attack scenario again? Not interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> How can u be
> Killing of muslims is a worthy practice according to ur religion so fake or not , if the muslims are being killed u feel happy as that is a practice worth doing in ur religion.


Yes you are right. That's the way it is. I enjoy seeing Muslims killed.

Now, do me a favor and don't quote me again. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sunni Arabs and Kurds in Sheikh Maqsoud celebrate the revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Again many times debunked phosphorus crap.


it is real...so be serious here!


----------



## metronome

I'll always support their right to exist and to use force when attacked by jihadist scum from the neighborhood but... 

Israel.. happy with Sisi and the banning of the MB but fueling the war in Syria by supporting the terrorist al qaeda/nusra 'rebels' 







shame on you, Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Unconfirmed reports that an unidentified UAV/aircraft shot down or crashed in Latakia. It's not clear if it was Syrian or a foreign jet.

Edit: This is a pic form Latakia sky minutes ago:






And a video:





I suppose this is a drone, not clear which type though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Unconfirmed reports that an unidentified UAV/aircraft shot down or crashed in Latakia. It's not clear if it was Syrian or a foreign jet.
> 
> Edit: This is a pic form Latakia sky minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this is a drone, not clear which type though.


@xxxKULxxx posted a link claiming it was a American one that took off from Incirlik AB in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The crimes documented by Caesar have been geolocated to...right next to Assad's palace. Why am I not surprised?


Serpentine said:


> What atrocity? A fake chemical attack scenario again? Not interested.


First, you claim that rebels did the attacks, then you claim their fake all-together? You're disgusting. I'll be happy laughing at you while you're frying in hell.
This? Probably fake.




This video? Probably fake too.




Much more proof for it, too much to post here. But then you'll still claim it's all fake propaganda faked in Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

Saw this pic of buses "erected" to used as shield in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Pangu said:


> Saw this pic of buses "erected" to used as shield in Syria.


They were erected by FSA to protect civilians from snipers in Aleppo. No idea how they did it or if that's actually safe, but if it's stupid, and it works, it's not stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

Dr.Thrax said:


> They were erected by FSA to protect civilians from snipers in Aleppo. No idea how they did it or if that's actually safe, but if it's stupid, and it works, it's not stupid.



Sorry to see Syria suffering so much death & destruction for so long. I wish your country & people can secure peace asap. But those ISIS bastards are just next door...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Pangu said:


> Sorry to see Syria suffering so much death & destruction for so long. I wish your country & people can secure peace asap. But those ISIS bastards are just next door...


ISIS will die out (in Syria) once Assad is removed. They thrive purely on violence and the distress of the local population. For example, they gained ground in Iraq because of the Iraqi gov't oppression of Sunnis...now they Iraqi gov't is oppressing them even more (with the help of Iran and Shiite armed groups) and ISIS will last much longer in Iraq (as an insurgency, not as a "state") than it will in Syria. In Syria, once oppression of people dies out, even ISIS supporters will stop supporting them, if there is a good government elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS will die out (in Syria) once Assad is removed. They thrive purely on violence and the distress of the local population. For example, they gained ground in Iraq because of the Iraqi gov't oppression of Sunnis...now they Iraqi gov't is oppressing them even more (with the help of Iran and Shiite armed groups) and ISIS will last much longer in Iraq (as an insurgency, not as a "state") than it will in Syria. In Syria, once oppression of people dies out, even ISIS supporters will stop supporting them, if there is a good government elsewhere.


Dream on baby Assad aint going no where

America is now secretly supporting Assad to counter ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

fakhre mirpur said:


> Dream on baby Assad aint going no where
> 
> America is now secretly supporting Assad to counter ISIS


Well, you have an uneducated opinion. And no matter what you say, the truth is there, Assad is going straight to hell to meet his father.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, you have an uneducated opinion. And no matter what you say, the truth is there, Assad is going straight to hell to meet his father.


Kerry says US wants to negotiate with Assad… State Dept denies — RT News
Kerry would be willing to talk with Syria's Assad | News OK


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Lions of the East Army hit Daesh gatherings with a TOW missile.




Lions of the East Army hit Daesh gatherings 2




Aleppo Liberation -- Hitting Assad's gangs in Handarat in the construction area with tank shells.




Knights of the Truth Brigade on the Aleppo Front destroy a 23mm cannon on the Zahraa District Front.







fakhre mirpur said:


> Kerry says US wants to negotiate with Assad… State Dept denies — RT News
> Kerry would be willing to talk with Syria's Assad | News OK


Didn't say Kerry said he wouldn't negotiate (even though he took his words back btw,) what I'm saying is that Syrians won't negotiate, and the US can't control that.


----------



## Zibago

Dude i as much as you want Syria to be a democracy but lets get real, after the incidents in Libya and Egypt US is not so keen to support any armed group


----------



## /_/

Pangu said:


> Sorry to see Syria suffering so much death & destruction for so long. I wish your country & people can secure peace asap. But those ISIS bastards are just next door...



The beheaders supported by the Jews / wahhabi rats have the entire fault - this is a crap now I know, but the Situation is a way better than in the year 2013 

*The Zionist backed beheders are a way more weak in East Damascus.

*No more Zionist backed beheaders in Homs

*Major part from Al Qalamoun cleared including Yabroud their most important location there.

*No siege in Aleppo Prison 

*The west chemical hysteria is gone nobody believe their bullshits now 

*The great leader is more stronger than before and not the "Bad guy" anymore for the west controlled media.

*The News bad guys are the ISIS (Same shit than FSA in the practice) and Obongo is just killing them now

US have two choises or support the Great Leader or the ISIS support the FSA is the same than support ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

fakhre mirpur said:


> Dude i as much as you want Syria to be a democracy but lets get real, after the incidents in Libya and Egypt US is not so keen to support any armed group


You really don't seem to understand this do you.
The majority of the Opposition is Islamists, Islamists don't listen to anyone but Allah and follow only the Sharia (which would be called "Islamic Democracy" in "Western Terms.")
Syrians will win with or without the support the US, the question is when. With the US's support, the war can end much quicker. And if both sides received support from no one, Assad would've been gone in 2012.
Libya won't become better in an instant. Considering most of the armed groups had a fragile unity. In Syria, most of the groups of the opposition are in the SRCC (minus Nusra), in which they agreed to politically and militarily co-operate. Egypt won't have any democracy until they have a civil war, because the Egyptian Army controls something like 62% of the wealth and land of the country, which they won't give up easily.



*_* said:


> The beheaders supported by the Jews / wahhabi rats have the entire fault - this is a crap now I know, but the Situation is a way better than in the year 2013
> 
> *The Zionist backed beheders are a way more weak in East Damascus.
> 
> *No more Zionist backed beheaders in Homs
> 
> *Major part from Al Qalamoun cleared including Yabroud their most important location there.
> 
> *No siege in Aleppo Prison
> 
> *The west chemical hysteria is gone nobody believe their bullshits now
> 
> *The great leader is more stronger than before and not the "Bad guy" anymore for the west controlled media.
> 
> *The News bad guys are the ISIS (Same shit than FSA in the practice) and Obongo is just killing them now
> 
> US have two choises or support the Great Leader or the ISIS support the FSA is the same than support ISIS.


Oh look, a South American who supports Assad. And repeats the same exact thing as the Iranians. Funny.


----------



## Zibago

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really don't seem to understand this do you.
> The majority of the Opposition is Islamists, Islamists don't listen to anyone but Allah and follow only the Sharia (which would be called "Islamic Democracy" in "Western Terms.")
> Syrians will win with or without the support the US, the question is when. With the US's support, the war can end much quicker. And if both sides received support from no one, Assad would've been gone in 2012.
> Libya won't become better in an instant. Considering most of the armed groups had a fragile unity. In Syria, most of the groups of the opposition are in the SRCC (minus Nusra), in which they agreed to politically and militarily co-operate. Egypt won't have any democracy until they have a civil war, because the Egyptian Army controls something like 62% of the wealth and land of the country, which they won't give up easily.


Yeah that is exactly what the west hates ISLAMISTS, buddy daeshholes have ruined Syrian movement for democracy and freedom and now west is going to accept Bashar as ligetimate ruler and media is going to give a blackout on his barbaric activities


----------



## Dr.Thrax

fakhre mirpur said:


> Yeah that is exactly what the west hates ISLAMISTS, buddy daeshholes have ruined Syrian movement for democracy and freedom and now west is going to accept Bashar as ligetimate ruler and media is going to give a blackout on his barbaric activities


Daesh are not even close to being Islamists. In an interview with a foreign Daesh captive (iirc he was French and escaped,) he said that Daesh didn't even use Qur'an in anything, at all. They used political motives for many of their actions (behind closed doors, obviously.) This matches the exact description of the Khwarij, they read the Qur'an but it doesn't come out of their mouths. They're claiming to use Islam to justify their actions, when in reality they barely do. At all. There are only a few things I agree with ISIS on: Cigarettes and Alcohol/Drugs are banned. And I don't even support their methods of enforcement & punishment for those laws, either. And I'm an Islamist myself. So that speaks volumes.


----------



## /_/

fakhre mirpur said:


> Yeah that is exactly what the west hates ISLAMISTS, buddy daeshholes have ruined Syrian movement for democracy and freedom and now west is going to accept Bashar as ligetimate ruler and media is going to give a blackout on his barbaric activities


They are idiot than the year 2012 no much difference. 

The ISIS emerge in all areas who the moderated beheaders backed by the Obongo regime liberetarded. The Obongo Regime did a terrible criminal mistake supporting this criminal shit, latter they expanded to Iraq so now US need killed them with Iran they no have other choice. The ISIS is more weak than before also soon or latter all of them will be die by Obongo Strikes, the great Leader controlled at least the 70% of the population so is who are able to have major manpower.

The other non ISIS beheaders are criminals gangs no more different than the Mexicans drugs cartels they behead just for money, at this point of the conflict is totally impossible win for they they only can continue doing terror shits but things like take a major city is totally impossible for them now so the whole Syrian people support the Dear Great Leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> The crimes documented by Caesar have been geolocated to...right next to Assad's palace. Why am I not surprised?


500 meters from his palace. 






Assad could watch the murder and torture right from his balcony. I wonder if Assad also sniped prisoners like Nazi commandant Amon Goeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

500 said:


> 500 meters from his palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad could watch the murder and torture right from his balcony. I wonder if Assad also sniped prisoners like Nazi commandant Amon Goeth.



Nobody will believe this crap now!

Your no understand ? The "Syrian Regime bad" is a old rhetoric this is gone this is fucking a old movie you are updated!

The "Official" news evils guys are the ISIS and they are now the bad and who are getting killed by Obongo's Strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Exclusive: The Syrian spy who fooled the Assad regime in the southern front | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

After killing too many Chechen and Uzbek terrorists and commanders, Syrian army regains southern parts of Handarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ




----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> After killing too many Chechen and Uzbek terrorists and commanders, Syrian army regains southern parts of Handarat.


lol, they didn't gain anything. And you again ignore the atrocities, even when I posted evidence. Then you'll proceed to claim it's all lies/fabrication.
Also, whats up with your fetish for calling Syrians Chechens and Uzbeks?

Rebels captured a Hezbollah commander and 12 regime gang members in Handarat, they didn't lose anything.


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: A Foreign Tatbiri Terrorist Singing For Shabbeeha*




This is the so-called '_Syrian Arab_' Army .

*#Fatality: A Foreign Tatbiri Terrorist Was Sent To Hell*







_Click to enlarge_​*
Name:* Muhammad Aqeel Najibi
*Nationality:* Iranian

*Source:* Shahid News


ebray said:


> Syria Feature: Eulogy for a Jordanian Taxi Driver — One of Assad’s 1000s of Torture Victims | EA WorldView


They cried for the Jordanian pilot but *will never cry for the Jordanian driver*, because the first one was killed by ISIS and the latter was killed by the 'infallible' .


Serpentine said:


> If what IS presents is real Islam, then Iraqis and Syrians shall...


Either way, you're not our spokesman .


Serpentine said:


> After killing too many *Chechen and Uzbek* terrorists and commanders


I'd like to see them .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Rakan.SA - اعذرني عالتأخير ، بس ما فهمت شو بدك من ترجمة الفيديو ؟ ، أنا ما بظن أنه رح يفيد بأي شي

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

The sectarians criminals the Zionist backed beheaders sub animals recognize at least at the moment they lost Handarat

SHOR is pro beheader.and they recognize that.

The beheaders can try reinfected it but at the moments the Army controlled it according many source, cant publish link because I'm new.


----------



## monaspa

New map



*_* said:


> The sectarians criminals the Zionist backed beheaders sub animals recognize at least at the moment they lost Handarat
> 
> SHOR is pro beheader.and they recognize that.
> 
> The beheaders can try reinfected it but at the moments the Army controlled it according many source, cant publish link because I'm new.


Ignore Islamist idiots, they don't believe anything until grand mufti says it


----------



## /_/

These wahhabis / Salafis are not Islamist they are bunch Zionist backed sectarians murders who beheading for money and kissed Jewish ***. The wahhabis / Salafis are only brave for killing others Muslims or for lashing women for driving a cars but they never shot a single bulled against Israel since 1947, in the practice the wahhabis / Salafis are dogs of the Jews.

The Jews are killing and humiliating the Palestinians since 1947

What the wahhabis / Salafis do for help their sunnis Palestinians "Brothers" ?

Nothing................They just killing others Muslims in name of Allah backed by the Jews. 

What type of Muslim is a Muslim who only killed other Muslims?

Just a bastard criminal who deserved die.

Now the Whole world is washing how these sectarians morons destroyed the only Secular State in Middle East beheadings others Muslim when at the same Times the Jews Stolen more Palestinians Lands.

Why you think the Jews support this terror scum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

The shias beat the Jews in 2006, if the Jews try again in Lebanon they will be got fucked again.

Wahhabis / Salafis are just kissing the Jews *** since 1947 still today Wahhabis / Salafis are more Zionist than the US / EU governments.

Any person with brain working know Wahhabis / Salafis are only good beheadings Arabs and lashed women for drive cars! - They (Wahhabis / Salafis) never shot a single bullet against the Jews and they never will because they are Zionists rats!

They (Wahhabis / Salafis) are racists, anti Arab Terrorist, beheaders, addict to captagon, criminals, cannibals, sectarians and love to kiss the Jew ***

Thats all!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, they didn't gain anything. And you again ignore the atrocities, even when I posted evidence. Then you'll proceed to claim it's all lies/fabrication.
> Also, whats up with your fetish for calling Syrians Chechens and Uzbeks?
> 
> Rebels captured a Hezbollah commander and 12 regime gang members in Handarat, they didn't lose anything.



Please check your sources before posting:


----------



## DizuJ

*Syria Feature: Eulogy for a Jordanian Taxi Driver — One of Assad’s 1000s of Torture Victims*










As the 11,000 photos of victims killed in Syria’s prisons — brought out by a military photographer in January 2014 — are circulated, families and friends are beginning to identify those whom they knew.

Syrian journalist Mousa Alomar writes a tribute to one of the slain, Jordanian cab driver Shadi al-Hassan:

They wrote “9151″ on his forehead!

There are no tears for him, as he wasn’t a pilot [Mu'az al-Kasasbeh, burnt alive by the Islamic State in early February]. He was just a taxi driver between Amman and Damascus.

Two years ago, Assad’s mukhabarat (intelligence services) abducted him from al-Soumarriyah Station with his white Camry (with Jordanian plates), which he used to support his three children.

His family were then shocked, regrettably, to find a picture of him tortured to death as part of the scandal of the age. There will be no reaction to his death by torture. They didn’t film it, it wasn’t at the hands of extremists — just monsters — and his name wasn’t Mu’az.

May God grant patience to [his] mother’s heart.
______________________________________________________________________________________________


Engineer Ahmed Shehadeh al-Shanwan, a former prisoner from Adra prison, was a Syrian Electronic Engineer who was arrested by the Air Forces intelligence in late 2011 while he was transporting Homsi Syrian refugees from Dara’a to Jordan.






Professor Dr. Muhammad Naddaf from Damascus University was identified amongst Syrian torture victims






Rihab Allawi, engineering student from Deir Ezzor identified by her friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

@ebray 

In case you missed the thread-title, but graphic photos/videos not allowed.
We can post pictures of the crimes of the opposition 10 times more horrific than that, but rules are rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*Geolocating the Location Where the Syrian “Caesar” Photographs Were Taken*
March 18, 2015

Bashar al-Assad and his regime are suspected to be behind the disappearance of many thousands of persons in recent years, many of whom are presumed to have been tortured and killed. Following prisoners’ deaths, a team of forensic photographers would be dispatched to document the bodies of the victims of the Assad regime. Defectors have suggested that each corpse was meticulously documented, including wounds inflicted by firearms.

According to reports, at the onset of the Syrian crisis, the government would take the corpses of activists and prisoners to Hospital 607 at a military base in the Tishreen district of Damascus. As the death toll rose around the country, including among political prisoners and anti-Assad activists, the government made the decision to transfer the bodies of deceased prisoners to Hospital 601 in the Mazzeh neighborhood of Damascus so that the bodies of military personnel and prisoners would not be stored in the same location. This is according to a forensic photographer working for the Assad regime to document the mutilated corpses of the Assad regime’s victims who defected to the West and was given the codename “Caesar.”

In August 2013, in the process of defecting, Caesar smuggled some 55,000 photographs on thumb drives. Reports suggest that those images depict 11,000 victims of the Assad regime. By Caesar’s account, the bodies stored at Hospital 601 came from 24 prisons and security agencies. As the death toll of prisoners and anti-Assad activists and protestors soared, space for storing the corpses became so scarce that the bodies were sometimes stored outside.

On Tuesday, Bellingcat was alerted to the first geolocatable Caesar photo by@ArtWendeley. Given the graphic nature of the photo, Bellingcat has opted to censor portions of the image, but the original version shared with Bellingcat can be found here.





Noting the large communication towers on the hill in the background of the photo, another Twitter user by the name @pfc_joker postulated that the hill could have been Mount Qasioun. Using Mount Qasioun as a starting point, the Bellingcat team searched for locations around the mountain, focusing on known military sites before settling on one location of interest. The location, known as “Military Hospital 601” (33°30’39.81″ N 36°15’13.86″ E), had alsobeen previously identified as a “Caesar” site.






In order to analyze the probability of this being the same location as the one depicted in the Caesar photograph, the Bellingcat team first analyzed whether or not the location would have a clear view of the towers atop of Mount Qasioun. In the image below, we confirmed that a person located at the vehicle maintenance bay of Hospital 601 would have a view of the communication towers on Mount Qasioun. The red ovals indicate the approximate location of the communication towers.






The team then turned its attention to identifying markers in the photograph with markers present in satellite imagery. The location bears a strong semblance to the photo given the layout of two buildings parallel to one another. A number of smaller structures in the background also align nicely with satellite imagery.









Bellingcat also believes some of the landscaping seen in the Caesar photo matches that in the satellite imagery.








Taking into consideration the layout and nearly identical location markers, the Bellingcat team believes the Hospital 601 vehicle bay is indeed the location shown in the Caesar photo.

Strikingly, Military Hospital 601 is located less than a kilometer from Assad’s Presidential Palace.






bellingcat - Geolocating the Location Where the Syrian “Caesar” Photographs Were Taken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Serpentine said:


> After killing too many Chechen and Uzbek terrorists and commanders, Syrian army regains southern parts of Handarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

fakhre mirpur said:


>



Old tactic. Update yourself. You can put thousands of pictures here, nothing changes and terrorists remain terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

*Syrian Minister Najm* regarding mass torture photos "they were civilians and military soldiers who were killed as a result of torture by armed terrorist groups because they were accused of being pro-state".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Serpentine said:


> Old tactic. Update yourself. You can put thousands of pictures here, nothing changes and terrorists remain terrorists.


One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*Photos Depicting Torture In Syria Shock Viewers At U.N.*

*The exhibit, on display at the U.N. headquarters, captures the atrocities committed by Bashar al-Assad’s regime. Warning: this post contains graphic images.*

*March 11, 2015, at 12:21 p.m.*
Mary Ann Georgantopoulos
BuzzFeed News Reporter

*A photo exhibit at the United Nations is displaying images depicting torture and other atrocities committed by Bashar al-Assad’s regime. Taken between 2011 and 2013, they show approximately 11,000 deaths.*





Lucas Jackson / Reuters

*The photographs were taken by a crime scene photographer for the Syrian military who now goes by the pseudonym Caesar.*




Lucas Jackson / Reuters

*Caesar smuggled the photos out of Syria on flash drives. The photos were brought to the U.S. last July with the help of the Coalition for a Democratic Syria.*




Lucas Jackson / Reuters

*“Anyone who has seen the images will never forget them,” U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry said last week in a speech to the U.N. Human Rights Council in Geneva. “It defies anybody’s sense of humanity.”*




Lucas Jackson / Reuters

*The photos show men, women, and children tortured and starved to death. Caesar testified to Congress, in disguise, saying he witnessed a “genocidal massacre.”*



*The photos will be on display at the U.N. headquarters in New York until March 21.*
Hide







Lucas Jackson / Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

fakhre mirpur said:


> One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter


I do agree with that.



Mussana said:


> Absolutely,
> 
> Assad and his backers , the rawafid Shias continue to remain so. Pictures or not , they are the filth of the earth that requires clean up.



Not to forget those who follow 'your' version of Islam, I mean the same that Daesh follows, they are the real filth. Anyways doesn't matter, the world is seeing who are the most savage groups in recent human history (IS/Nusra) and they are reacting to it, what you say doesn't change the reality. We will slaughter them everywhere we find them and that's what we are good at, killing extremist nutbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monaspa

ResurgentIran said:


> @ebray
> 
> In case you missed the thread-title, but graphic photos/videos not allowed.
> We can post pictures of the crimes of the opposition 10 times more horrific than that, but rules are rules.


lol he keeps posting same bullshit again and again,he opened topic for mass torture but no one gave shit except several his arab friends now he started posting pics here 
he is working hard,though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


>



Thought you were smarter than that...I guest your long stay in the middle east is getting the best of you..


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> The ones who ran in their underpants from Mosul of talking of slaughtering . U are only good against unarmed Muslims . The ones who are up in arms give u sleepless nights not to forget the wetting of ur pants.


Almost all of those army units who retreated from Mosul were Sunnis. Local army members hold positions in their respective areas. That's a bitter truth isn't it?

But those Muslawis who cheered for IS after it came to their city, I am sure they are full of happiness under the Khilafah rats, as we speak.

Just look how Daesh got stuck around Samarra and couldn't even step foot in Karbala or Najaf. That's what you can expect from us. Daesh can't live anywhere unless it has some local supporters, e.g Mosul, Tikrit which speaks a lot for itself.

We will help Iraq and Syria to slaughter as much from them as possible, I can promise you that. There is no running away and no matter how much you whine, we will kill them if it takes till eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GBU-28

I don't know why the Iranis are walking about with their chests puffed out.

Were it not for American bombardments in Iraq, the Iranis would still be standing in the same spot they started from.

You can thank America for your progress.


----------



## /_/

Mussana said:


> BTW, Assad is no. 1
> None can beat him
> He is the ultimate


Yes the Great Leader is the best, all the Zionists backed sectarians beheaders must be die and back to the stable 2011 scenario.


Pro Beheader source SOHR:

Regime forces advance around Hendarat area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunni Falcon

*Dr. Hakem Al-Mutairi :

The Syrians thought that America mobilized the world to confront terrorism in #Syria, then they were surprised that US meant by 'terrorism' the Syrian Revolution and that Bashar [for them] is part of the anti-terrorism camp!*







*Why International Commission of Inquiry declined from publishing the names of the accused of committing war crimes in Syria ?*


----------



## Bratva

Hasbara Buster said:


> If you were not sectarian you would be bringing "democracy" to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. And you would be destabilizing and sending thousands of terrorists to Saudi Arabia instead of Syria. But you would never do that, guess why?



Werent Syria used to support rebels against turkey in recent past ? Did you forgot bad blood that exist b/w Syria and Turkey ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunni Falcon

*Barrel Bomb Strike against Syrian Civilian District as a teacher was talking with kids in school.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Fresh allegations of chlorine gas attacks in Syria | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Please check your sources before posting:


Wasn't confirmed by anyone else. Your shiite sources also said that the 58 Iranians from the Iran-Iraq war were killed recently. All sources make mistakes, but right now Handarat is in rebel hands. They regime did infiltrate the southern portion, but they were repelled and a Hezbollah commander + 12 regime troops were killed.


----------



## 500

* Regime Executes 7 Palestinian Women in Torture Prisons *
* Mar 19th, 2015 by The Syrian Observer *
 
* Woman says she witnessed the execution of seven Palestinian women in the regime security facility *




The number of Palestinian refugees who were killed under torture in regime security branches has increased to 35 people, including seven women. Most of the victims have been identified following the publication of thousands of leaked pictures of victims of torture in Bashar al-Assad's prisons, while a Palestinian woman released from regime’s prisons revealed the fate of seven others. The woman said she witnessed their execution in the prison’s dormitory. 

The Palestinian Camps Network News Union has published the names of the seven Palestinian women killed under torture: Islam Ammar (25) and Nasreen Mahmoud Jaber (19) of Yarmouk refugee camp; Huda Hamdan (19) of at-Tadamon neighborhood; and Rahaf Ismail Ghaith (25), Baisan Abdul Ghani (22), Rana al-Masri (24) from Daraa, and Ibtisam Abu Arafa (24) from Homs. 

The Union says it has documented the names of all Palestinian refugees killed under torture in regime's prisons. The total number of Palestinian victims is now 28, identified through the leaked photos, most of them residents of Yarmouk Palestinian refugee camp. Newspapers inside the refugee camps have refused to publish pictures of the victims killed under torture, out of respect for families and relatives.

_*Translated and edited by The Syrian Observer*_

Regime Executes 7 Palestinian Women in Torture Prisons


----------



## Syrian Lion

I have been gone for a while but nothing new israelis and f$a terrorists lovers working together to spread lies and propaganda... But thank God there are people who use their brain and know the truth and only spread truth or try to be professional, unlike the Israeli f$a terrorists here, who spread anything that fits their agenda and terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

It reads: "Starvation is the weapon of cowards."








Syrian Lion said:


> I have been gone for a while but nothing new israelis and f$a terrorists lovers working together to spread lies and propaganda... But thank God there are people who use their brain and know the truth and only spread truth or try to be professional, unlike the Israeli f$a terrorists here, who spread anything that fits their agenda and terrorism...


I'm sure this protests is full of Israelis:




And this protest in Salahudin, Aleppo? Also full of Israelis:




And this protest in Atareb? Also full of Israelis:








And this protest in Sarmada? Israelis again, who speak perfectly fluent Northern Syrian Arabic...:








And this protest near the Omari Mosque in Dara'a? Also Israelis:
‫جوفيات حوران تصدح في ساحة المسجد العمري في ذكرى الثورة.‬‎ - YouTube
And hundreds of other videos like this just recently. Wow, so many Israelis, including men, women, children, elderly, etc...all speaking fluent Arabic. And yelling Allahu Akbar. Those damn Israelis.

What Children have to go through in Eastern Ghouta:




Assad's barrel bombs...and you can see some of the children are used to it and remain calm.
Sorry, already posted above. But for some Assadists it needs to be posted multiple times to go through their thick heads.

and in other news...some BREAKING:
*Rebels in Idlib have started an offensive to completely retake the city of Idlib, after regime chemical attacks in Sarmeen.*

Situation in the Old City in Aleppo:








Source: Map: The Military Situation in the Old City of Aleppo | Syria | March 19, 2015 | archicivilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Syrian rebel groups congratulate Netanyahu on his election victory*
*“We extend to you and the great leadership of the Israeli people our warmest congratulations and blessings in the democratic wedding witnessed by the State of Israel.”*





Mendi Safadi (L) meeting with Syrian opposition leader Dr. Kamal Al-Labwani. (photo credit:MENDI SAFADI)

*V*arious Syrian rebel group leaders have sent congratulatory messages to newly re-elected Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, according to an Israeli Druse who has acted as a go-between with Israel.

“We extend to you and the great leadership of the Israeli people our warmest congratulations and blessings in the democratic wedding witnessed by the State of Israel,” wrote one opposition political activist, Musa Al-Nabhan, in a letter sent to Mendi Safadi and shared with_The Jerusalem Post_.

Specifically, Nabhan addressed his congratulations to Netanyahu as well as newly elected Druse Likud MK Ayoub Kara, adding, “We hope that your government will continue to provide the necessary support to the Syrian people, which are fond of you and looking to build the best of relations on all levels.”

Nabhan also thanked Kara and Safadi for their efforts.

Safadi served as former deputy minister Ayoub Kara’s chief of staff and has independently met with members of the liberal and democratic Syrian opposition who oppose the Islamists and want friendly relations with Israel.

Safadi also met with Syrian rebel leaders last week and has previously met with them in Europe and has traveled in the region, met with activists, and relayed messages from them to the Prime Minister’s Office.

He was responsible for relaying the congratulatory letters from the Syrian opposition to then President-elect Reuven Rivlin.

Safadi told the _Post_ that he had received two official letters and numerous other calls, including from officers in the western-backed Free Syrian Army.

Another letter from The Revolutionary Assembly for the Future of Syria, addressed Netanyahu, saying, “We received with great hope and joy the news of your victory...and hope that you will continue, along with advisor Mr. Mendi Safadi, to support the Syrian revolution.”

Safadi said that the rebels thanked Israel for its humanitarian support.

"If the West implemented a strategy with the Free Syrian Army in all parts of Syria similar to that which was implemented in aid and military support to the Kurds in Kobani, Islamic State and al-Qaida’s Nusra Front would be swiftly removed from the battlefield,” argued Safadi.

Regarding reports that Israel has treated Nusra Front fighters in its hospitals, Safadi says that these rumors originated from sources close to the Syrian regime, which is trying to defame Israel by linking it to the jihadists.

“Israel unequivocally does not come under any contact of any kind with the Nusra Front or any other Islamist group since it is clear to everyone that these are a source of danger for the security of the state,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

Dr.Thrax said:


> BREAKING:
> *Rebels in Idlib have started an offensive to completely retake the city of Idlib, after regime chemical attacks in Sarmeen.*



The Zionist backed beheaders no have the strength for do that, the Army position in all Idlib city seems are very solid, the sub animals are moving many beheaders to North Aleppo now trying to push back the Army / NDF in this area.

This is not the year 2013, we are in 2015 dude the chemical warfare is a old stupid movie who nobody believe now 




Syrian Lion said:


> I have been gone for a while but nothing new israelis and f$a terrorists lovers working together to spread lies and propaganda... But thank God there are people who use their brain and know the truth and only spread truth or try to be professional, unlike the Israeli f$a terrorists here, who spread anything that fits their agenda and terrorism...


Jews and Jewhadits are same scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Solomon2 said:


> *Syrian rebel groups congratulate Netanyahu on his election victory*
> *“We extend to you and the great leadership of the Israeli people our warmest congratulations and blessings in the democratic wedding witnessed by the State of Israel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendi Safadi (L) meeting with Syrian opposition leader Dr. Kamal Al-Labwani. (photo credit:MENDI SAFADI)
> 
> *V*arious Syrian rebel group leaders have sent congratulatory messages to newly re-elected Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, according to an Israeli Druse who has acted as a go-between with Israel.
> 
> “We extend to you and the great leadership of the Israeli people our warmest congratulations and blessings in the democratic wedding witnessed by the State of Israel,” wrote one opposition political activist, Musa Al-Nabhan, in a letter sent to Mendi Safadi and shared with_The Jerusalem Post_.
> 
> Specifically, Nabhan addressed his congratulations to Netanyahu as well as newly elected Druse Likud MK Ayoub Kara, adding, “We hope that your government will continue to provide the necessary support to the Syrian people, which are fond of you and looking to build the best of relations on all levels.”
> 
> Nabhan also thanked Kara and Safadi for their efforts.
> 
> Safadi served as former deputy minister Ayoub Kara’s chief of staff and has independently met with members of the liberal and democratic Syrian opposition who oppose the Islamists and want friendly relations with Israel.
> 
> Safadi also met with Syrian rebel leaders last week and has previously met with them in Europe and has traveled in the region, met with activists, and relayed messages from them to the Prime Minister’s Office.
> 
> He was responsible for relaying the congratulatory letters from the Syrian opposition to then President-elect Reuven Rivlin.
> 
> Safadi told the _Post_ that he had received two official letters and numerous other calls, including from officers in the western-backed Free Syrian Army.
> 
> Another letter from The Revolutionary Assembly for the Future of Syria, addressed Netanyahu, saying, “We received with great hope and joy the news of your victory...and hope that you will continue, along with advisor Mr. Mendi Safadi, to support the Syrian revolution.”
> 
> Safadi said that the rebels thanked Israel for its humanitarian support.
> 
> "If the West implemented a strategy with the Free Syrian Army in all parts of Syria similar to that which was implemented in aid and military support to the Kurds in Kobani, Islamic State and al-Qaida’s Nusra Front would be swiftly removed from the battlefield,” argued Safadi.
> 
> Regarding reports that Israel has treated Nusra Front fighters in its hospitals, Safadi says that these rumors originated from sources close to the Syrian regime, which is trying to defame Israel by linking it to the jihadists.
> 
> “Israel unequivocally does not come under any contact of any kind with the Nusra Front or any other Islamist group since it is clear to everyone that these are a source of danger for the security of the state,” he added.



Phuck off with your nonsense propaganda of so called 'FSA officers' congrulating Netanyahu. As if officers play that role or as if FSA cares about Israeli elections. You and your media are spreading propaganda, we all know Sunnis are your enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad lost 48 soldiers in Sheilh Hilal:

‫أسماء شهداء سلمية اللذين ارتقوا فجر... - Masyaf Al-Assad News Network | Facebook‬

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Before that big number was killed in Kayfat:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Report: More than 70 Syrian soldiers killed in ISIS attacks - Israel News, Ynetnews

More than 70 regime forces have been killed in attacks by the jihadist Islamic State group in central Syria over the past 24 hours, a monitor said Friday.

The attacks in the provinces of Homs and Hama targeted checkpoints and positions manned by government loyalists, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Daesh subhumans bomb Kurdish civilians that were celebrating newroz holiday in Hasakah.


----------



## Syrian Lion

How sweet they are congratulating their masters.. 
Syrian rebel groups congratulate Benjamin Netanyahu on his election victory - Israel Elections - Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Syrian Lion said:


> How sweet they are congratulating their masters..
> Syrian rebel groups congratulate Benjamin Netanyahu on his election victory - Israel Elections - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Syrian Lion

Israeli army admits aiding al-Qaeda in Syria
Wall Street report is include in the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Syrian Lion said:


> How sweet they are congratulating their masters..
> Syrian rebel groups congratulate Benjamin Netanyahu on his election victory - Israel Elections - Jerusalem Post



What's wrong with that?

Israel has made some good contacts with Syrians. Not all the rebels are wide-eyed Islamists no matter how much you pretend they are.

There are secularists and moderate FSA who coordinate evacuation of injured citizens to Israel.

Also good contacts with medical professionals in Syria.

Stop pretending it's ISIS sending congratulations to Israel. Pathetic propaganda


----------



## Superboy

Syrian Lion said:


> Israeli army admits aiding al-Qaeda in Syria
> Wall Street report is include in the link




Syria is officially at war with Israel. Israel uses FSA soldiers to fight Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syria is officially at war with Israel. Israel uses FSA soldiers to fight Syria.


LOL
I'm sure those Israeli FSA are comprised entirely of Israelis, right?


Dr.Thrax said:


> It reads: "Starvation is the weapon of cowards."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this protests is full of Israelis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this protest in Salahudin, Aleppo? Also full of Israelis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this protest in Atareb? Also full of Israelis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this protest in Sarmada? Israelis again, who speak perfectly fluent Northern Syrian Arabic...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this protest near the Omari Mosque in Dara'a? Also Israelis:
> ‫جوفيات حوران تصدح في ساحة المسجد العمري في ذكرى الثورة.‬‎ - YouTube
> And hundreds of other videos like this just recently. Wow, so many Israelis, including men, women, children, elderly, etc...all speaking fluent Arabic. And yelling Allahu Akbar. Those damn Israelis.
> 
> What Children have to go through in Eastern Ghouta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad's barrel bombs...and you can see some of the children are used to it and remain calm.
> Sorry, already posted above. But for some Assadists it needs to be posted multiple times to go through their thick heads.
> 
> and in other news...some BREAKING:
> *Rebels in Idlib have started an offensive to completely retake the city of Idlib, after regime chemical attacks in Sarmeen.*
> 
> Situation in the Old City in Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Map: The Military Situation in the Old City of Aleppo | Syria | March 19, 2015 | archicivilians


----------



## Syrian Lion

GBU-28 said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> Israel has made some good contacts with Syrians. Not all the rebels are wide-eyed Islamists no matter how much you pretend they are.
> 
> There are secularists and moderate FSA who coordinate evacuation of injured citizens to Israel.
> 
> Also good contacts with medical professionals in Syria.
> 
> Stop pretending it's ISIS sending congratulations to Israel. Pathetic propaganda


You are really funny, f$a terrorists are far away from moderate and even they admit it they are against democracy...plus the f$a "Islamaists" are Israeli puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Petition for a no-fly-zone Syria has reached +620,000 signatures and rising. Goal = 1 Million

Avaaz - Safe zone for Syrians, now!

When I first started reading comments of people on various web pages constantly singing Assad's praises, I really thought that most people were full of it and unable to understand the pain of another human being. It isn't difficult to refuse to or be unable to empathize with.the tormented people of Syria when you're blocked by your bigoted opinions and you dehumanize them by labeling them all as terrorists. Just looking at how many people signed the petition has made me change my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ebray said:


> Daesh subhumans bomb Kurdish civilians that were celebrating newroz holiday in Hasakah.



When Kurds killed and ethnically cleansed Muslim Arabs, world kept its silence. Now IS killed fireworshippers, I keep my silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> When Kurds killed and ethnically cleansed Muslim Arabs, world kept its silence. Now IS killed fireworshippers, I keep my silence.



We are the world and you are Daesh, that makes it even.
Kurds have sent enough number of Daesh rats to hell by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> We are the world and you are Daesh, that makes it even.
> Kurds have sent enough number of Daesh rats to hell by now.



You are nothing. World doesnt give a damn about you, Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are nothing. World doesnt give a damn about you, Persian.



No, but it gives a damn about an ISIS Turkish internet warrior who says I will keep my silence on IS massacring civilians. It sure gives a damn about your ilk.... Not. Get real. ISIS and their supporters are seen as worst scums on earth by almost every single country and absolute majority of people in the world.

Is Persian supposed to be an insult for me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Serpentine said:


> No, but it gives a damn about an ISIS Turkish internet warrior who says I will keep my silence on IS massacring civilians. It sure gives a damn about your ilk.... Not. Get real. ISIS and their supporters are seen as worst scums on earth by almost every single country and absolute majority of people in the world.
> 
> Is Persian supposed to be an insult for me?



No, Persian is the name of an ethnic group. And your ethnic group.

Btw, About 70 mobsters belonging to Assad crime family were killed recently in the east of Hamah Province.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No, but it gives a damn about an ISIS Turkish internet warrior who says I will keep my silence on IS massacring civilians. It sure gives a damn about your ilk.... Not. Get real. ISIS and their supporters are seen as worst scums on earth by almost every single country and absolute majority of people in the world.
> 
> Is Persian supposed to be an insult for me?


After 21.08.2013 anyone who supports Assad is worse than scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> After 21.08.2013 anyone who supports Assad is worse than scum.



And Israel is worst of the worst of scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DizuJ

*Syrian Priest severely beaten by pro-Assad militant: monitoring group*

2015-03-20







A Christian cleric was severely beaten by fighters of National Defense Forces, Pro-Syrian regime militia, in Safita city near Tartus northwest Syria last Tuesday, a monitoring group said.

The Assyrian Observatory for Human Rights said that Father George Deeb Joseph, 40, the parish priest of the saints Kuzma and Damian of the Greek Orthodox in Safita was severely beaten by NDF fighter last Tuesday.

The assault had caused injuries in the spine, abdomen and head, the observatory said as Father Joseph receives a treatment in Safita hospital.

Syrian Priest severely beaten by pro-Assad militant: monitoring group SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunni Falcon

*Little Syrian Child Survived Asshead Barrel Bomb Explosive.

I his eyes you see what is really happening against Syrian People.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> After 21.08.2013 anyone who supports Assad is worse than scum.


Says the Israeli who just voted in Netanyahu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Sunni Falcon said:


> *Little Syrian Child Survived Asshead Barrel Bomb Explosive.
> 
> I his eyes you see what is really happening against Syrian People.*


you always can show pics of children as victims
it is not a smart attitude indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

FSA better pray ISIS holds out in Iraq because if Iraq liberates Tikrit, Fallujah, Mosul, the entire Mahdi Army would come to Syria and seriously massacre Sunnis. The Shia Sunni war is more intense now than at any point in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Says the Israeli who just voted in Netanyahu.


1. Netanyahu did not murder 200,000 people to stay in power, surely he never gassed or starve anyone.
2. I voted for opposition actually.



Superboy said:


> FSA better pray ISIS holds out in Iraq because if Iraq liberates Tikrit, Fallujah, Mosul, Shia Mahdi Army will come to Syria and serisouly slaughter Sunnis. This Shia Sunni war is more intense now than at any point in history.


Mahdi fight in Syria since 2013 in masses.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Mahdi fight in Syria since 2013 in masses.




Only 10% so far. They have their hands full massacring Sunnis in Iraq at the moment.



500 said:


> 1. Netanyahu did not murder 200,000 people to stay in power, surely he never gassed or starve anyone.




So? He's still a dictator who will rule until the day he dies. Isn't that what the Syrian uprising was all about in the first place? To overthrow dictatorship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> FSA better pray ISIS holds out in Iraq because if Iraq liberates Tikrit, Fallujah, Mosul, the entire Mahdi Army would come to Syria and seriously massacre Sunnis. The Shia Sunni war is more intense now than at any point in history.


So you finally admit that Shias do indeed massacre Sunnis?
And FYI, if you do that, expect many more people to join ISIS and rebel groups. If you massacre someone you force them to take arms, and many will go to extremes.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you finally admit that Shias do indeed massacre Sunnis?.




Yes. Shia killed something like nearly a million Sunnis in Syria already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Superboy said:


> FSA better pray ISIS holds out in Iraq because if Iraq liberates Tikrit, Fallujah, Mosul, the entire Mahdi Army would come to Syria and seriously massacre Sunnis. The Shia Sunni war is more intense now than at any point in history.


who cares about what says a troll
it is not like it is obvious since you are in this forum that you want hatred between non kurds to take advantage of it . but you're too stupid to hide it much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

GBU-28 said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> Israel has made some good contacts with Syrians. Not all the rebels are wide-eyed Islamists no matter how much you pretend they are.
> 
> There are secularists and moderate FSA who coordinate evacuation of injured citizens to Israel.
> 
> Also good contacts with medical professionals in Syria.
> 
> Stop pretending it's ISIS sending congratulations to Israel. Pathetic propaganda



He isn't aware of good terrorist bad terrorist, forgive him. Off course Israel is doing humanitarian work by training and arming terrorist in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

monaspa said:


>


Those "soldiers" aren't real fighters lol. Those sluts are probably just there to give sexual services to the sissy mullahs in an attempt to motivate the frightened hezbul-rats to go in Jobar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> 1. Netanyahu did not murder 200,000 people to stay in power, surely he never gassed or starve anyone.



No he killed 500 children in sieged Gaza just last summer. Israelis should be the last ones commenting on Syria with all the skeletons in their closet and blood on their hands. By the way, President Lincoln's civil war killed 600000 Americans (and don't bs me that it was to end slavery). Both Lincoln and Assad presided over are civil wars yet Lincoln is worshipped. Assad has some ways to go before catching the great Lincoln's body count.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

ebray said:


> Those "soldiers" aren't real fighters lol. Those sluts are probably just there to give sexual services to the sissy mullahs' limp dick in an attempt to motivate the frightened hezbul-rats to go in Jobar..




What wars do *you* fight in mister? Tough guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Superboy said:


> What wars do *you* fight in mister? Tough guy.


Propaganda wars don't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Superboy said:


> What wars do *you* fight in mister? Tough guy.


I'm not saying I'm tough, Mr. DSI guy. What I'm saying is that Assadist regime forces there are backed by T72As and unlimited air support but their Whoopsie men are still too scared to go in and takeover Jobar from a bunch of ragtag militants with Ak47 let alone let their womenfolk go in!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> No he killed 500 children in sieged Gaza just last summer. Israelis should be the last ones commenting on Syria with all the skeletons in their closet and blood on their hands. By the way, President Lincoln's civil war killed 600000 Americans (and don't bs me that it was to end slavery). Both Lincoln and Assad presided over are civil wars yet Lincoln is worshipped. Assad has some ways to go before catching the great Lincoln's body count.


Lincoln doesn't target civilian protesters. He attacked the South because they seceded, which was (and still is) illegal. While the main purpose of the war wasn't slavery at first, it evolved into that to piss off the south.
The Syrian Civil War started because of Asshead targeting civilian protesters. Big difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunni Falcon

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Lincoln doesn't target civilian protesters.



And Assad is?? I'm just using hasbarat's logic here. If Assad alone is responsible for the death of the estimated 200000, then Lincoln alone is also responsible for the deaths of 600000. Lincoln killed 3 times more people without barrel bombs and we built a great monument of him and lionize him. Both presided over civil wars. The reasons for the wars are irrelevant. Its simple equivalency. I'm just debating 500 in the lowest, simplest level he is used to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> And Assad is?? I'm just using hasbarat's logic here. If Assad alone is responsible for the death of the estimated 200000, then Lincoln alone is also responsible for the deaths of 600000. Lincoln killed 3 times more people without barrel bombs and we built a great monument of him and lionize him. Both presided over civil wars. The reasons for the wars are irrelevant. Its simple equivalency. I'm just debating 500 in the lowest, simplest level he is used to.


It's not just Assad, it's his army of thugs, Iran, and Russia. But he was the one who started the whole thing in the first place because he refused to get his *** out of power. So yes, Assad IS responsible for those deaths.

‫مراسم رفع "العلم السوري" فوق دوار صلاح الدين بحلب‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not just Assad, it's his army of thugs, Iran, and Russia. But he was the one who started the whole thing in the first place because he refused to get his *** out of power. So yes, Assad IS responsible for those deaths.
> 
> ‫مراسم رفع "العلم السوري" فوق دوار صلاح الدين بحلب‬‎ - YouTube



Why should he get is *** out of power? You refuse elections and you refuse to negotiate with him. So now what? Why are all those people fighting for him? Why are they giving their lives for him? The same can be said of those on the other side. Its not just about Assad and deep down you know this. If you feel that strongly maybe you should join your friends on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Die FSA die.  Oxygen thieves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

monaspa said:


>


Anyone know what recoilless gun are using there ?

B-11, B-10 or SPG-9 ?

BTW if you said the Army video is a clear change of Rhetoric from the British media Reuters (Who is more controlled than North Korea media)

They used there the term "Syrian Government" - Syrian Army" they no used the terems "Assad Regime" or "Soldiers loyal to Bashar Al Assad" - Happens after the human dildo Kerry said he want negotiated with the Great Leader (He no said that specifically but the US Government aggressive rhetoric against the Syrian State change and the effects are now clearly visible in the West controlled media)

This attitude can change in any moment anyway they are volatile.

Go girls go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

ebray said:


> Those "soldiers" aren't real fighters lol. Those sluts are probably just there to give sexual services to the sissy mullahs in an attempt to motivate the frightened hezbul-rats to go in Jobar..


Keyboard warrior why aren't you going to Turkey, visiting their recruitment centers and going to war ?  Frightened Hezbollah  I can promise you,these girls,NDF,Hezbollah,SAA and (other frightened (they are frightened of you Dr.Thrax,you are destroying them through keyboard ) will continue fighting till last person,with dreams of ANY KIND of islamic state in Syria goes to Allah 
Syria is fighting all out war against Islamists from every country of the world, in all out war,women are often sending "Sunni civilians " to hell, but it's not surprising you think they are whores, Islamist cant imagine women doing anything except being servant and whore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> No he killed 500 children in sieged Gaza just last summer.


Many of these children were killed by Hamas misfired Iranian rockets or were used by Hamas as soldiers. All the rest were killed because Hamas fired its Iranian rockets from dense populated areas.

Here Palestinians in Syria and in Gaza:







> Israelis should be the last ones commenting on Syria with all the skeletons in their closet and blood on their hands.


Israel fights terror for over 67 years, but we never did anything close to what Assad did: indiscriminate town shelling, torture facilities, starving, gassing... In past two years Assad killed 10 times more of own people than we killed fighting Palestinians in past 67 years.



> By the way, President Lincoln's civil war killed 600000 Americans (and don't bs me that it was to end slavery). Both Lincoln and Assad presided over are civil wars yet Lincoln is worshipped. Assad has some ways to go before catching the great Lincoln's body count.


It was a war between two states, two equally armed armies. Spare us of ur cheap propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Aslan said:


> I cant help my self but call you stupid for labeling everyone a terrorist just because we dont agree with you. Now hit the report button like a whiny little kid and complain about me like u did last time. So I can get a message that I cant call a retard a retard because he has a yellow tag to his name.


Are you aware that you're violating PDF policy by harassing one of its moderators? @Horus @WebMaster


----------



## /_/

500 said:


> Here Palestinians in Syria and in Gaza:



This is Yarmouk before the Zionist backed beheaders infestation in 2010





So this scum backed by the Jews criminals and Wahhabis / Salafis (they are dogs of the Jews and love to kiss Jews ***) made a shit a place who in 2010 was just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*_* said:


> \the Zionist backed beheaders infestation in 2010


Evil Zionists agents in Yarmouk:










Assad-Hezbollah cute beheaders:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

There are less than 100 people all males as is usuall imo - Is well know Yarmouk was assaulted by sectarians beheaders backed by states well know for all who killed the Army troops who was there.

But in 2010 Yarmouk and all the country was stable without problem they were who star the shit there it's a fact.

The only solution is killed them or forced to surrender, if they die they cant do more shit there anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Exclusive: The spy who fooled the Assad regime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not just Assad, it's his army of thugs, Iran, and Russia. But he was the one who started the whole thing in the first place because he refused to get his *** out of power. So yes, Assad IS responsible for those deaths.
> 
> ‫مراسم رفع "العلم السوري" فوق دوار صلاح الدين بحلب‬‎ - YouTube


this shows that you don't care about Syria but you entered in an ideology of war sunni vs shia
when you love your country it is not possible to wish and create an ideology of war between people/religions
and everyone knows by the way it has nothing to do with religion but someone who wants to keep its power 

i don't like Khamenei but if i was acting like you to divide people and use fanatic words
i would clearly be considered a s a traitor to Iran and that would be fair
if you love Syria stop serving your masters who put hatred ideology in heads
how much you are paid to spread hatred on the net ? do you have any dignity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

[/QUOTE]
posting a video from a terrorist organization MeK shows how cheat you have in your mind
try to look smarter next time instead of posting such ridiculous sectarian Mek videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

*_* said:


> There are less than 100 people all males as is usuall imo - Is well know Yarmouk was assaulted by sectarians beheaders backed by states well know for all who killed the Army troops who was there.
> 
> But in 2010 Yarmouk and all the country was stable without problem they were who star the shit there it's a fact.
> 
> The only solution is killed the or forced to surrender, if they die they cant do more shit there anymore.




go and change your flag you shit hole....

PDF have to do something against fake accounts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barrel bomber downed/crashed in Idlib:





One of the pilots captured alive:





And he was executed on spot. Rebels show themselves more humanic than Assad's shabihas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> this shows that you don't care about Syria but you entered in an ideology of war sunni vs shia
> when you love your country it is not possible to wish and create an ideology of war between people/religions
> and everyone knows by the way it has nothing to do with religion but someone who wants to keep its power
> 
> i don't like Khamenei but if i was acting like you to divide people and use fanatic words
> i would clearly be considered a s a traitor to Iran and that would be fair
> if you love Syria stop serving your masters who put hatred ideology in heads
> how much you are paid to spread hatred on the net ? do you have any dignity?


lol, I didn't even mention anything about Sunni vs. Shia. But thanks for bringing that in, because that's exactly the mindset your Iranians want. You want the Middle East worshiping Ali r.a.


----------



## Superboy

What % of Syrian people are Sunni Arabs by now? 50%?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Many of these children were killed by Hamas misfired Iranian rockets or were used by Hamas as soldiers. All the rest were killed because Hamas fired its Iranian rockets from dense populated areas.



Of course....No Israeli bombed flattened homes and killed childred. How silly of me and the workd to come to this conclusion.




500 said:


> Israel fights terror for over 67 years, but we never did anything close to what Assad did: indiscriminate town shelling, torture facilities, starving, gassing... In past two years Assad killed 10 times more of own people than we killed fighting Palestinians in past 67 years.



You bomb homes.
Rights group raps Israel 'policy' of bombing Gaza homes - Yahoo News
You bomb UN shelters adn schools.
U.N. says Israel violated international law, after shells hit school in Gaza - The Washington Post
You bomb hospitals.
Another Gaza Hospital Hit by Israeli Strike; Four Dead, 40 Hurt - NBC News

Spare us your bs and crocodile tears.



500 said:


> It was a war between two states, two equally armed armies. Spare us of ur cheap propaganda.



Who cares if the sides were equal (which they were not by the way)? Both were civil wars, easily avoided by one side laying down their arms. Lincoln is a hero for waging war on the south in the process killing hundreds of thousands of innocent people, burning entire conquered towns and villages, raping women etc. But Assad is a monster for doing the same thing, minus burning conquered towns villages and raping women of course. Simple equivalency. Rebels have refused negotiations and elections so there's no other alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> What % of Syrian people are Sunni Arabs by now? 50%?


Still 75%. Shiite f*ggots from abroad don't count as Syrians. Nor do foreign fighters on the rebel side (unless they were expats coming back.) A refugee population outside the country still doesn't mean they aren't members of it. They are part of my country still, we won't say they are traitors because they fled from the hands of a mass-murderer.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Of course....No Israeli bombed flattened homes and killed childred. How silly of me and the workd to come to this conclusion.


Misfired Hamas rockets also kill many.



> You bomb homes.
> Rights group raps Israel 'policy' of bombing Gaza homes - Yahoo News
> You bomb UN shelters adn schools.
> U.N. says Israel violated international law, after shells hit school in Gaza - The Washington Post
> You bomb hospitals.
> Another Gaza Hospital Hit by Israeli Strike; Four Dead, 40 Hurt - NBC News
> 
> Spare us your bs and crocodile tears.


Hamas stores and fires rockets from hospitals and schools. Hamas tactics in short.

Open spaces for parades:






Dense populated areas for rockets.











THIRD Rocket Arsenal Found At UN School In Gaza - Breitbart




> Who cares if the sides were equal (which they were not by the way)?


Because wars between armies have much higher casualty rate and thats natural.

Assad killed in 2 years 10 times more of his own people than Israel killed Palestinians in 70 years. Plus he *mass tortured, starved and gassed them* too. Something that only Nazis do.

So stop comparing incomparable things.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Still 75%. Shiite f*ggots from abroad don't count as Syrians. Nor do foreign fighters on the rebel side (unless they were expats coming back.) A refugee population outside the country still doesn't mean they aren't members of it. They are part of my country still, we won't say they are traitors because they fled from the hands of a mass-murderer.




Doesn't matter where Shia Arabs are from. There are Shia Yemenis who fight in Syria. This is a religious war. There are no national borders anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Hamas stores and fires rockets from hospitals and schools. Hamas tactics in short.
> 
> Open spaces for parades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dense populated areas for rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIRD Rocket Arsenal Found At UN School In Gaza - Breitbart


http://www.breitbart.com/national-s...rd-rocket-arsenal-found-at-un-school-in-gaza/

And you go ahead and bomb schools and hospital killing scores of children. You actually help Hamas and show the world that you are beasts. To you bombing a school and killing children is totally worth it to kill a Hamas operative.




500 said:


> Because wars between armies have much higher casualty rate and thats natural.



FSA, AQ and ISIS are all armies, well financed and trained. 



500 said:


> Assad killed in 2 years 10 times more of his own people than Israel killed Palestinians in 70 years. Plus he *mass tortured, starved and gassed them* too. Something that only Nazis do.
> 
> So stop comparing incomparable things.



mmm hmmm....and Lincoln killed 600000-850000 people in 4 years. He sieged the South, killed innocents, burned entire villages and raped women. Just using your own illogical propaganda, don't get mad . Its war, people die unfortunately. The least deserving often die the most. Its not by design, but it just happens that way. By the way the Nazis didn't starve or gas anyone. But lets not get carried away here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

McCain also "bombing children" in Vietnam and is alive with his fucking ugly head in the same place talking a lot shit.



Dr.Thrax said:


> They should take these f*ckers to Sarmeen and have the mothers of the dead children stomp on their heads. Either way, their final destination is hell.



That's because these Zionist backed beheaders deserved got a lot more barrelboming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> And you go ahead and bomb schools and hospital killing scores of children. You actually help Hamas and show the world that you are beasts. To you bombing a school and killing children is totally worth it to kill a Hamas operative.


Thats what Hamas tried to achieve by placing rockets in schools and hospitals. But they failed. In 70 years of COIN we killed 10 times less than your beloved Assad killed in 2 years.



> FSA, AQ and ISIS are all armies, well financed and trained.


Spare me of that nonsense. They dont have a single plane or helicopter, just dozen tanks - all of them CAPTURED. Compare to hundreds planes and thousands tanks of Assad. 



> mmm hmmm....and Lincoln killed 600000-850000 people in 4 years.


It was army vs army, state vs state. Just like Napoleon wars.


----------



## /_/

libertad said:


> And you go ahead and bomb schools and hospital killing scores of children. You actually help Hamas and show the world that you are beasts. To you bombing a school and killing children is totally worth it to kill a Hamas operative.



The Jews parasites caused the 99,77% of civilian people killed in the 2014 Gaza conflict.





The Jews stop to do craps there because they got scared when they star to see their own soldiers killed and they decided Finish the "Military" operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

monaspa said:


> Keyboard warrior why aren't you going to Turkey, visiting their recruitment centers and going to war ?  Frightened Hezbollah  I can promise you,these girls,NDF,Hezbollah,SAA and (other frightened (they are frightened of you Dr.Thrax,you are destroying them through keyboard ) will continue fighting till last person,with dreams of ANY KIND of islamic state in Syria goes to Allah
> Syria is fighting all out war against Islamists from every country of the world, in all out war,women are often sending "Sunni civilians " to hell, but it's not surprising you think they are whores, Islamist cant imagine women doing anything except being servant and whore



Calm down on the mullah worship, and actually address anything that I am talking about instead of accusing me of being "Islamist" in your posts peppered with your stupid smileys. You sound like an ignorant wannabe lame counter-terrorism expert who wants this forum to be like the rest of the forums, where a bunch of foul-mouthed mullah fanboys and pompous fascist degenerates full of half-baked philosophy like yourself do the circle jerk and the only one offering a different viewpoint and providing a second opinion is that one terrorist who threaten the rest and says they will "CONQUER ROME, ISTANBUL AND THE WHITE HOUSE". You support a regime that killed 20,000 women and raped/imprisoned tens of thousands more yet you have the gall to accuse me of being misogynistic? That's rich.


----------



## monaspa

ebray said:


> Calm down on the mullah worship, and actually address anything that I am talking about instead of accusing me of being "Islamist" in your posts peppered with your stupid smileys. You sound like an ignorant wannabe lame counter-terrorism expert who wants this forum to be like the rest of the forums, where a bunch of foul-mouthed mullah fanboys and pompous fascist degenerates full of half-baked philosophy like yourself do the circle jerk and the only one offering a different viewpoint and providing a second opinion is that one terrorist who threaten the rest and says they will "CONQUER ROME, ISTANBUL AND THE WHITE HOUSE". You support a regime that killed 20,000 women and raped/imprisoned tens of thousands more yet you have the gall to accuse me of being misogynistic? That's rich.


What should I address what you are talking about? your propaganda pieces about how many people were tortured or your funny posts like "they are whores, working for frightened hezbollah" ?  I am sorry but you should either find someone else who takes your cheap propaganda seriously or learn your job better,Arrivederci

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

The Zionist backed moderated beheaders (FSA) torturing / executing the SyAF pilot did basically the same who the ISIS did burning alive the Jordan pilot.




They reaffirmed again and again they ( FSA Moderated Beheaders) and Non Moderated beheaders (ISIS) are the same in the practice they reaffirm be the same than the ISIS with these Crimes (Sectarians Massacres, Summary executions) again and again and are very proud from their atrocities.

ISIS and FSA are like the Coc@ Col@ and P3psi Col@

I remember you (again) the ISIS emerge in all zones who the moderated beheaders Liberetarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

SAA Smerch 300 mm would give those FSA scums a beating. NO need for barrel bombs 

What happened to Dr.Thrax? Why is he banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

Superboy said:


> SAA Smerch 300 mm would give those FSA scums a beating. NO need for barrel bombs


Nah,not smerch.... They need TOS-1 Buratino 
it would be so funny to see MB supporters change motto from " Civilians are barrel bombed" to "civilians are roasted alive"


----------



## /_/

They should used Thermobaric Barrels Bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> And he was executed on spot. Rebels show themselves more humanic than Assad's shabihas.



An Israeli sees humanity in AQ members that executed a PoW immediately after capture. Why am I not surprised? Didn't I say that you, ISIS and Nusra are all the same, but different in name only? You prove my point every single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

I don't know why, but I kinda like Prince Bandar, he seems like a cool guy. I bet if he took the time to get to know us, we would be like best buddies


----------



## Syrian Lion

Notice how the Israeli member here trying hard to defend his F$A terrorists... Israeli people love the F$A so much, they are doing their dirty job, why wouldn't they love the F$A terrorists? and the F$A are so nice they congratulate Israeli PM... wow F$A and Israel, who saw the coming? oh wait people with functioning brain saw that back when the conflict started...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## /_/

The Jews Thieves, criminals, parasites plan is created in South of Syria a "Second Buffer Zone" After the Occupied Golan Heighs in fact this is created now in the practice the Beheaders takes important grounds in the Entire south Syria supported by Israeli Air Defense / Air Force and Artillery. 

So they can with that consolidated more the control in the Golan and the West Bank the whole world will be washing how "Savages Muslims" killing each others when the Jewish parasites stolen more land. 

Without Syrian conflict the main attention from US people and Government are the illegal Jewish settlements in the stolen Palestinians lands, so Obviously the Jewish working with the Zionist Lobby in US will be do everything the possible for support the terror shit in Syria.

Right now the criminal Parasite boss is crying in US for more money and weapons for the Jews and his beheaders in South Syria.






But if Obongo decided aided more the Beheaders in Syria they will be get stronger in Iraq too and the post Saddam Iraqi government is a US allied, US decided created the post Saddam Iraq after caused tons of people killed there including many US soldiers thousands of Americans males and females die in Iraq for created the New Iraqi State (Ironically a Shia State) , US need support Iraq for National Interests. 

The Jews want imposed to US the same who they imposed during years these are the agenda who the Jewish parasites imposed to US =

*2011- 2012 all of them were gud Bashar is bad mus die / US should armed the beheaders for beheading people and chemical Weapon Red Line, Jews are a fucking gud. 

*2013 most beheaders are gud Bashar is bad must die and chemical weapon Red Line, Jews are a fucking gud.

*2014 most beheaders (ISIS) are bad, Bashar is less bad, some beheaders are moderated to gud no Red Line anymore, Jews are a fucking gud. 

*2015 beheaders (ISIS) are fucking evil, some beheaders are moderated US should armed them for killed ISIS, Bashar is less bad than before 

So this strategy no works 4 fucking years following the Jewish Wished and only made the whole region much worse than 2011 just for beneficed a bunch of Jews Criminals who Stolen the lands when they are now killing the native population there since 1947 - 

The reality now in the diplomatic grounds are = Lebanon no support the beheaders and want to kill ALL of them moderated or non moderated, Iraq no support them and want to kill ALL of them moderated or non moderated, Iran want to kill ALL of them moderated or non moderated. Qatar seems they are tired Qatar Want to support Hamas now, Jordan (More poor country than Syria) only got refuges the Native Jordanians will be soon a minority in their Lands. The beheaders are supported by Israel, Turkey and Saudi Arabia (Count France there is a joke). 

Iraq, Iran have all the Oil / Gas who US + EU needed US can't be against Lebanon + Iraq + Iran at the same time madding people killed just for satisfied the Jews, the Jews are just wasted time and money for killing Palestinians babies. 


So US only have two choices:

1) Support the Great Leader.
2) Stop who support the beheaders and just washing how they disbands. 

Is clear US / UK stop the anti Bashar rhetoric at the moment you can see the effect in this Reuter report. 


monaspa said:


>



2 years ago see that in Reuters was just impossible...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Syrian Lion said:


> Notice how the Israeli member here trying hard to defend his F$A terrorists... Israeli people love the F$A so much, they are doing their dirty job, why wouldn't they love the F$A terrorists? and the F$A are so nice they congratulate Israeli PM... wow F$A and Israel, who saw the coming? oh wait people with functioning brain saw that back when the conflict started...


----------



## Superboy

*_* said:


> 2 years ago see that in Reuters was just impossible...




The US realized Assad can't be beat. So now the US tries to warm up to the winning side and shake hands with Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

@Falcon29 | @Gasoline | @Sunni Falcon | etc
*Please watch this video :*

*#Beirut: Does Iran Want An Empire ? | Daily News Analysis (DNA)*




Iranian politicians do not feel shame when they tell blatant lies, verything mentioned here is '_fabrication_' even when* Mehdi Taeb* said that *Syria* is the '_35th province of Iran_', it was another '_fabrication_'.

Dear brothers, there is nothing called the '_Resistance Axis_', but it is something else called *Persian Empire*, remember that *when someone wants to use you*, he will come *to your emotional side*, *Palestine*.

*Iranian politicians* are looking forward to occupy *Mecca* and *Medina*, and I don't think there are Muslims among us who wish to see Khomeini's or Khamenei's posters on the Ka'aba.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Hiz-ballet Admits Losing Two More Foreign Terrorists In Syria*








*Names: *Muhammad Husain and Tariq Abduh
*Nationality:* Lebanese

*Source:* Ahlul-Bayt News Agency
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#FYI: Al-Assad 'Cares Too Much' For Palestinians*




Too much, that he *would torture and starve them to death in and outside his prisons*.
They forgot to erase what he had drawn on his hand .


Serpentine said:


> Almost all of those army units who retreated from Mosul were Sunnis. Local army members hold positions in their respective areas. That's a bitter truth isn't it?


*Blatant hoax*, the *army men in Mosul were mostly Shiites from Southern Iraq* and my evidences are :

*1.* They *weep over* Ashura and *shed their own blood*.
*2.* Their checkpoints have *flags* of 'Ya Husain', 'Ya Ali', ...etc.
*3.* They *impose curfew in the entire city for the sake of Shiites *(mainly for Shabak minority).
*4.* Their dialect is the *Southern Iraqi*.
*5.* If you know about Mosul, you realize that *its people were complaining over sectarianism of the security forces, random arrests and torturing*, so how come they complain over sectarianism if those soldiers happen to be '_Sunnis_' ?

*Your logic:* As long as those soldiers *fled and acted like cowards*, they are '_Sunnis_'.
But if they were heroes and resisted ISIS, we admit it and say they were '_Shiites_' .
What about *Tikreet* ?, *Kirkuk* ?, *Tal Afar* ? were those soldiers '_Sunnis_' too ? they fled and abandoned those cities just like how *Peshmerga *fled and abandoned *Sinjar*.
Stop blaming people for *how coward* those soldiers were .


The Last of us said:


> If we had to take the words of these subhumans about when an IRGC was killed then there would be no IRGC left by now. 99% of all these so called "deaths" are Takfiri/wahabi propaganda.


@United is right, they aren't words of '_subhumans_', it is *Iranians* who *confirmed the death* of *Sadiq Yari* in *Tikreet* :




*Source:* A - B - C

*Not only that*, but they '_discovered the remains of another soldier_' near *Tikreet* :




*Name:* Ali Mani'at

*Source:* Farhang News (Farsi)


The Last of us said:


> You're hurting your own cause more in your process to attempt to demonise Iran.


The Iranian regime demonized Iran .


ebray said:


> Those sluts are probably...


Astaghfirullah...bro, both of you and I know they have *NOTHING* *to tell which is why they depend on trolling*, they just want you to lose your mind to be banned, so ?, *ignore the chatterboxes*  :

*“And tell My servants that they should speak (only) what is the best (Ahsan, kind). Surely Satan stirs up trouble among them. The fact is that Satan is an open enemy to mankind.” - Allah (swt) in the Holy Qur'an (17:53) .*

Alawite men aren't enough, sectarianists from Iran, Southern Lebanon, Southern Iraq, Afghanistan, etc, aren't enough either, thus Al-Assad wants to push Alawite women into this , then an Iranian comes to tell you there is an '_ongoing genocide against Alawites in Syria_' ignoring that they are soldiers, unlike the unarmed Muslim children and women .


Syrian Lion said:


> You are really funny, f$a terrorists are far away from moderate and even they admit it they are against democracy...plus the f$a "Islamaists" are Israeli puppets.


Hope you didn't forget to buy her a gift  .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

Superboy said:


> The US realized Assad can't be beat. So now the US tries to warm up to the winning side and shake hands with Assad


And save what is left of their honor..


----------



## Falcon29

@Antaréss 

الله يفرجها عا الناس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunni Falcon

*Successfuly Sent To Hell -near Dar'a.
Head of 313th Brigade Criminal militia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## /_/

Too many sectarians pro beheaders here.

Anyone know in what part of Syria Born the colonel Tiger ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Sunni Falcon said:


> *Successfuly Sent To Hell -near Dar'a.
> Head of 313th Brigade Criminal militia.*



And your organ eating beheaders, where are they successfully sent when they die?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

DARAA PROVINCE

FSA forces have captured large parts of Busra al Sham after 4 days of fierce clashes against regime troops. They have besieged the Regime forces and allies in the eastern side of city and are now rapidly advancing. An Iranian General Ali Hashmian, the commander of the regime’s Brigade 313 Mahmoud Al Khader , and many pro-Assad militants were killed by opposition forces there. Busra al Sham is 20 times more populated than Deir al Adas, the village Assadists captured during the regimes' failed Southern offensive last months.

AJ journalist in Busra al Sham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580255881402580992

New reports: rebels announced that they have liberated Busra al Sham completelly and captured 16 pro-regime militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

South Syrian rebels say Assad foes are supplying more arms| Reuters


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkey shells Syria after rocket damages military base*







A projectile fired from Syria left a 15-meter wide crater inside a stream bed. AA Photo

Turkey has pounded a Syrian artillery unit near the border in reprisal for cross-border fire that injured five Turkish civilians and damaged a military base, the Turkish military announced on March 25.

According to a written statement issued by the Turkish General Staff, a rocket or missile fired by the Syrian army during its engagement with rebels crossed the border late on March 24 and exploded near the Cüdeyde neighborhood of the Reyhanlı district in the southern Turkish province of Hatay.

The projectile left a 15-meter wide crater inside a stream bed, breaking the windows of the surrounding houses causing the roof a building in the nearby military unit to collapse, and damaging two military vehicles, the army stated.

“In line with the rules of engagement, two 155 mm Fırtına (Storm) type howitzers from the Hatay/Yayladağı Dağardı border base responded by firing at the artillery positions of the Syrian regime at 05.25 a.m. on March 25,” the statement added.

The army stressed that it would continue to respond if “shells continue to land in Turkish territory.”

While the General Staff statement said five Turkish citizens were lightly injured in the incident, the Governorate of Hatay gave the same number as two.

Damascus has not issued any statement regarding the incidents so far.

Turkey shells Syria after rocket damages military base - LOCAL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Syrian rebel groups congratulate Netanyahu on his election victory*







Various Syrian rebel group leaders have sent congratulatory messages to newly re-elected Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, according to an Israeli Druse who has acted as a go-between with Israel.

“We extend to you and the great leadership of the Israeli people our warmest congratulations and blessings in the democratic wedding witnessed by the State of Israel,” wrote one opposition political activist, Musa Al-Nabhan, in a letter sent to Mendi Safadi and shared with The Jerusalem Post.

Specifically, Nabhan addressed his congratulations to Netanyahu as well as newly elected Druse Likud MK Ayoub Kara, adding, “We hope that your government will continue to provide the necessary support to the Syrian people, which are fond of you and looking to build the best of relations on all levels.”

Nabhan also thanked Kara and Safadi for their efforts.

Safadi served as former deputy minister Ayoub Kara’s chief of staff and has independently met with members of the liberal and democratic Syrian opposition who oppose the Islamists and want friendly relations with Israel.

Safadi also met with Syrian rebel leaders last week and has previously met with them in Europe and has traveled in the region, met with activists, and relayed messages from them to the Prime Minister’s Office.

He was responsible for relaying the congratulatory letters from the Syrian opposition to then President-elect Reuven Rivlin.

Safadi told the Post that he had received two official letters and numerous other calls, including from officers in the western-backed Free Syrian Army.

Another letter from The Revolutionary Assembly for the Future of Syria, addressed Netanyahu, saying, “We received with great hope and joy the news of your victory...and hope that you will continue, along with advisor Mr. Mendi Safadi, to support the Syrian revolution.”

Safadi said that the rebels thanked Israel for its humanitarian support.

"If the West implemented a strategy with the Free Syrian Army in all parts of Syria similar to that which was implemented in aid and military support to the Kurds in Kobani, Islamic State and al-Qaida’s Nusra Front would be swiftly removed from the battlefield,” argued Safadi.

Regarding reports that Israel has treated Nusra Front fighters in its hospitals, Safadi says that these rumors originated from sources close to the Syrian regime, which is trying to defame Israel by linking it to the jihadists.

“Israel unequivocally does not come under any contact of any kind with the Nusra Front or any other Islamist group since it is clear to everyone that these are a source of danger for the security of the state,” he added.


*Syrian rebel groups congratulate Benjamin Netanyahu on his election victory - Israel Elections - Jerusalem POST*

**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian rebels seize historic town in south: monitor| Reuters
BEIRUT Wed Mar 25, 2015 5:10am EDT

(Reuters) - Insurgent groups fighting the Syrian government have seized control of a southern town near the border with Jordan after four days of battles, the Syrian Observatory for Human rights reported on Wednesday.

A Syrian military source said there had been heavy fighting with armed groups in and around the town of Bosra al-Sham on Tuesday night. "We are investigating the facts in the field," the source said.

The ancient city of Bosra is listed as a UNESCO world heritage site.

The Syrian army and allied forces including the Lebanese group Hezbollah launched a big offensive against rebel groups in Syria's southwestern corner early last month. It is an area of strategic importance due to its proximity to Damascus and neighboring states Israel and Jordan.

Insurgent groups operating in the south include mainstream rebels who have received military support from President Bashar al-Assad's foreign foes and jihadist group the Nusra Front, which is al Qaeda's arm in Syria.

The mainstream rebels say they have received more military support from Assad's foreign foes since the start of the offensive by Damascus.

The Observatory said 21 insurgents had been killed in the four days of battles. The Syrian military on Monday said it had killed several insurgent leaders during the fighting.

Bosra al-Sham is around 20 km (12 miles) north of the Jordanian border in the province of Deraa.

Bosra's historic sites include an ancient citadel built around a 2nd century Roman amphitheatre. Bosra was once the capital of the Roman province of Arabia, according to the UNESCO website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hindustani78 said:


> Syrian rebels seize historic town in south: monitor| Reuters
> BEIRUT Wed Mar 25, 2015 5:10am EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - Insurgent groups fighting the Syrian government have seized control of a southern town near the border with Jordan after four days of battles, the Syrian Observatory for Human rights reported on Wednesday.
> 
> A Syrian military source said there had been heavy fighting with armed groups in and around the town of Bosra al-Sham on Tuesday night. "We are investigating the facts in the field," the source said.
> 
> The ancient city of Bosra is listed as a UNESCO world heritage site.
> 
> The Syrian army and allied forces including the Lebanese group Hezbollah launched a big offensive against rebel groups in Syria's southwestern corner early last month. It is an area of strategic importance due to its proximity to Damascus and neighboring states Israel and Jordan.
> 
> Insurgent groups operating in the south include mainstream rebels who have received military support from President Bashar al-Assad's foreign foes and jihadist group the Nusra Front, which is al Qaeda's arm in Syria.
> 
> The mainstream rebels say they have received more military support from Assad's foreign foes since the start of the offensive by Damascus.
> 
> The Observatory said 21 insurgents had been killed in the four days of battles. The Syrian military on Monday said it had killed several insurgent leaders during the fighting.
> 
> Bosra al-Sham is around 20 km (12 miles) north of the Jordanian border in the province of Deraa.
> 
> Bosra's historic sites include an ancient citadel built around a 2nd century Roman amphitheatre. Bosra was once the capital of the Roman province of Arabia, according to the UNESCO website.













Assad barrel bombs Bosra like crazy in past days. Hope he does not destroy this ancient fotress and amphitheater.


----------



## DizuJ

FSA rebels have announced the complete capture of Busra Al Sham in the south which would complicate any regime attempt to invade Daraa Province from the east and simultaneously help any rebel invasion of Sweida Province and a nearby airport. 

Roman Theatre, Bosra






Bosra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Major. Isam al-Rayyes, Southern Front’s spokesman, says that atleast 75 fighters loyal to Bashar al-Assad including the commander of 313 Brigade have been killed on Tuesday alone in Bosra. Al-Rayyes has also accused Assad' ally and Iran-proxy Hezbollah terrorists of looting the heritage of the ancient town. Most rebels of Daraa, including the ones who librated Bosra, belong to the Southern Front, which includes some 30,000 fighters from more than 55 mainstream opposition groups operating from the Jordanian border to the outskirts of Damascus and the Golan Heights. 

some of the captured POWs in Bosra


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*11 Year Old ISIS Fighter Captured by Syrian Army Special Forces*









On Saturday morning, the Syrian Arab Army’s Special Forces brigade “Al-Qawat Suqour Al-Sahra” (Desert Hawks) captured an 11 year old male Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) fighter at Well 105 in Jabal Al-Sha’ar (Poet Mountains).

According to a military source, the 11 year old boy was found hiding inside
an abandoned warehouse before he was apprehended by the Desert Hawks.

The child was instructed to provide the soldiers information regarding the ISIS
fighters whereabouts and his documentation – he joined ISIS along with his father, who was killed during the battle.

Due to the nature of this matter, the child’s information has been withheld;
however, a source confirmed that he was transferred to social services in the Homs Governorate.


11 Year Old ISIS Fighter Captured by Syrian Army Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> lol



So what? You wanna say this war has casualties? That's genius. Are we supposed to post videos of tens of thousands of rebels/terrorists killed in this war? Does it change anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monaspa

Military leader of Moderate Terrorists (Ahrar al Sham) Killed by SAA in Idlib 








He was 2nd In Command of Moderate Terrorist Network. 
Good riddance

#TBT Leader of Liwaa Al-Tawheed Abdel-Qader Saleh is sent to hell via the Syrian Air Force Express.
Leith Abou Fadel (@LeithAbouFadel) March 25, 2015

Good Riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

monaspa said:


> #TBT Leader of Liwaa Al-Tawheed Abdel-Qader Saleh is sent to hell via the Syrian Air Force Express.
> Leith Abou Fadel (@LeithAbouFadel) March 25, 2015



Abdul qader Saleh was killed in 2013, don't know who the guy in picture is.

PS: He is allegedly Abu Jameel Qattab, LAT's second in command.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> Military leader of Moderate Terrorists (Ahrar al Sham) Killed by SAA in Idlib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was 2nd In Command of Moderate Terrorist Network.
> Good riddance
> 
> #TBT Leader of Liwaa Al-Tawheed Abdel-Qader Saleh is sent to hell via the Syrian Air Force Express.
> Leith Abou Fadel (@LeithAbouFadel) March 25, 2015
> 
> Good Riddance


We lost an important town in Dara and checkpoints around Idlib, but killed some bearded guy. Wee victory 

I am pretty sure u are an Iranian false flagger. Why would a Georgian care about in Arab fighting 2000 kms away?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

Serpentine said:


> Abdul qader Saleh was killed in 2013, don't know who the guy in picture is.
> 
> PS: He is allegedly Abu Jameel Qattab, LAT's second in command.


Thanks for correction 




500 said:


> We lost an important town in Dara and checkpoints around Idlib, but killed some bearded guy. Wee victory
> 
> I am pretty sure u are an Iranian false flagger. Why would a Georgian care about in Arab fighting 2000 kms away?


Go and do some research about "some bearded guy".
P.S I don't give a damn about what are sure and don't care about your funny demagogy, find another target 
p.p.s Would be great if you put your MP.net profile pic with Turkish and Israeli flags here too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

monaspa said:


> Go and do some research about "some bearded guy".


Chuck Norris? I am subscribed to several loyalist twitters and virtually every day they are uploading dead bearded guys and celebrating.



> P.S I don't give a damn about what are sure and don't care about your funny demagogy, find another target


I know personally many Georgians, no one of them is like u.


> p.p.s Would be great if you put your MP.net profile pic with Turkish and Israeli flags here too


I''ll put if u'll ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

500 said:


> I''ll put if u'll ask me.


Please don't, lot's of people here gonna start trolling over a pic like that.


----------



## DizuJ

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Thank you Jordan, for providing training and support to the Southern Front !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> Thank you Jordan, for providing training and support to the Southern Front !



can't jordan enter the fray?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

monaspa said:


> p.p.s Would be great if you put your MP.net profile pic with Turkish and Israeli flags here too


So what, he has a reason to use booth flags, but his private life is noones business.


----------



## beast89

monaspa said:


> Military leader of Moderate Terrorists (Ahrar al Sham) Killed by SAA in Idlib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was 2nd In Command of Moderate Terrorist Network.
> Good riddance
> 
> #TBT Leader of Liwaa Al-Tawheed Abdel-Qader Saleh is sent to hell via the Syrian Air Force Express.
> Leith Abou Fadel (@LeithAbouFadel) March 25, 2015
> 
> Good Riddance



at least he was killed by SAA instead of his former comrades. Zaran Alloush is next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Anti-Assad groups have taken various checkpoints and neighbourhoods in and around Idlib. 

IS attacked checkpoint near T4 base succesfully and reports coming out from Tadmur about clashes between IS and Assadist terror groups. Homs province.


----------



## 500

Rebels advance from 3 directions:

1) From West rebels captured Idlib university 




Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

and advance into al Qebilyah neighborhood:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

2) From West rebels captured parts of industrial zone:











Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

3) From South rebels captured several checkpoints and Youth Housings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

monaspa said:


> Military leader of Moderate Terrorists (Ahrar al Sham)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: The Central Prison Is Infested With Foreign Tatbiri Occupiers*




*Summary:*
Another leaked video from the *Aleppo Central Prison* shows the *Afghan terrorists* singing their songs inside the prison, *it is too* '_Syrian Arab_' *Army*, *too much that they don't even speak Arabic*.

*This video is sponsored by the alleged* '_sovereignty_' *of Bashar's criminal regime* .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Hiz-Ballet Field Commander Was Sent To Hell*








*Name:* Khattar Abdullah
*Alias:* Wala'
*Nationality:* Lebanese

No body begged you to send him to Syria, why are you weeping over him then ? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Three More Hiz-Ballet Foreign Tatbiris Were Sent To Hell*




*Name:* Ali Samir Al-Hillani
*Nationality:* Lebanese





*Name:* Hashim Ahmad Ameen
*Nationality:* Lebanese





*Name:* Ali Al-Hadi
*Nationality:* Lebanese
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Wish: To Be Delivered To Hell*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

It's lovely to see that the legitimate government of Assad is still intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Situation in Idlib. Hopefully soon Idlib would be liberated from the tyranny of Assad crime family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

Full hope the Zionists backed beheaders organ eaters no demolish the Bosra Citadel as they usually do with all the ancients places, is well know too the beheaders sold the Syrian Antiques into the Jewish and Turkish black market for money.

That's the Situation in Idlib date on map





53 Beheaders killed in Idlib since they star to do terror shits there moderated organs eaters included.













The beheaders scumbags die fighting for the Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

*_* said:


> Full hope the Zionists backed beheaders organ eaters no demolish the Bosra Citadel as they usually do with all the ancients places, is well know too the beheaders sold the Syrian Antiques into the Jewish and Turkish black market for money.
> 
> That's the Situation in Idlib date on map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 Beheaders killed in Idlib since they star to do terror shits there moderated organs eaters included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beheaders scumbags die fighting for the Jews.



situation for organ eaters gets worse as each day passes. Failed "revolution"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

‫وحدات مكافحة الارهاب YAT‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## 500

Rebels take Grain silos:






University:






Rebels entered residential areas of Idlib:






Industrial area:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


> Rebels take Grain silos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels entered residential areas of Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Industrial area:



Lol, i'm starting to feel sorry for Iran and its terrorist proxies, Rebels keep advancing in Syria, they couldn't enter Tikrit in Iraq despite having 30k Shiites hooligans plus the "Great Satan" air support, and now in Yemen their dream of Houthis prevailing just vaporized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

The Zionist backed beheaders just take Bosra nothing more because in this area Israel / US / Saudi Arabia are supported them since years ago. In Idlib they can't break into the city and everything suggests they will not, but in Aleppo, Damascus they are losing grounds same case in Deir Ez Zor and Hasakah. Syria is ruled by the Baath party before the Ayatollahs rule in Iran, the Zionist backed beheaders are a bunch of sectarians morons under the captagon effects.

In the case of Yemen Saud Zionist Wahhabie Pedophile regime said "No ground operation planed in Yemen yet" - Saudis only know doing suicide attacks and Kiss the Jewish ***, they kissing the Jewish *** since 1947 they did nothing for help their "Sunnis Palestinians brothers" who are killing and humiliated by the Jews. Saudis Salafis - Wahhabis are not reals mens they only how to kiss well the Jewish ***, they are only brave for lashed their own women for drive cars. 

Zionists Saudis Wahhabi pedophiles scared with small group of Barefoot Houthis lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> *#Aleppo: The Central Prison Is Infested With Foreign Tatbiri Occupiers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary:*
> Another leaked video from the *Aleppo Central Prison* shows the *Afghan terrorists* singing their songs inside the prison, *it is too* '_Syrian Arab_' *Army*, *too much that they don't even speak Arabic*.
> 
> *This video is sponsored by the alleged* '_sovereignty_' *of Bashar's criminal regime* .
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Idlib: Hiz-Ballet Field Commander Was Sent To Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Khattar Abdullah
> *Alias:* Wala'
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> No body begged you to send him to Syria, why are you weeping over him then ?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Idlib: Three More Hiz-Ballet Foreign Tatbiris Were Sent To Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Ali Samir Al-Hillani
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Hashim Ahmad Ameen
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Ali Al-Hadi
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Wish: To Be Delivered To Hell*



Wonderful. The filth will be hunted down to the last filth. Ancient holy Arab land will be liberated from foreign thugs busy killing our brothers and sisters. Nusayris better construct boats because the Syrian people will chase them all the way to the Mediterranean Sea! That is to be expected when their leadership and they support a mass-murdering dictator that indiscriminately carpet bombs his country just to stay in power for a few more years and sells his honor to eternal enemies of the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Looks like the Rebels have taken Idlib from the regime and chased out the NDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

*_* said:


> The Zionist backed beheaders just take Bosra nothing more because in this area Israel / US / Saudi Arabia are supported them since years ago. In Idlib they can't break into the city and everything suggests they will not, but in Aleppo, Damascus they are losing grounds same case in Deir Ez Zor and Hasakah. Syria is ruled by the Baath party before the Ayatollahs rule in Iran, the Zionist backed beheaders are a bunch of sectarians morons under the captagon effects.
> 
> In the case of Yemen Saud Zionist Wahhabie Pedophile regime said "No ground operation planed in Yemen yet" - Saudis only know doing suicide attacks and Kiss the Jewish ***, they kissing the Jewish *** since 1947 they did nothing for help their "Sunnis Palestinians brothers" who are killing and humiliated by the Jews. Saudis Salafis - Wahhabis are not reals mens they only how to kiss well the Jewish ***, they are only brave for lashed their own women for drive cars.
> 
> Zionists Saudis Wahhabi pedophiles scared with small group of Barefoot Houthis lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581227762222043137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Hamza Khatib from Daraa has been found among the 'Caesar' photos of torture victims.

Hamza had been among 51 protesters detained on April 29, 2011 by Airforce Intelligence, which a number of detainees have reported as using brutal torture*. *Hamza's body was returned to his family on Tuesday 24th May, 2011, having been badly bruised, along with burn marks, three gunshot wounds, and severed genitals. It was the mutilation and death in custody of a 13-year-old child in the beginning of the Syrian Revolution that sparked widespread protests in Syria. Hamza’s death was a turning point in the Syria revolution, where protesters started demanding to overthrow the regime, instead of just calling for justice and dignity.

*



*

The child had spent nearly a month in the custody of Syrian security in 2011, and when they finally returned his corpse it bore the scars of brutal torture: Lacerations, bruises and burns to his feet, elbows, face and knees, consistent with the use of electric shock devices and of being whipped with cable, both techniques of torture documented by Human Rights Watch as being used in Syrian prisons during the bloody three-month crackdown on protesters.

Hamza's eyes were swollen and black and there were identical bullet wounds where he had apparently been shot through both arms, the bullets tearing a hole in his sides and lodging in his belly.


Responding to the video of Hamza's mutilated body, Syria's only private TV station, the pro-regime Al Dunia, aired an interview with a Government forensic doctor from Damascus' Tishreen Military Hospital.


Dr. Akram al-Shaar, who claimed to have supervised the autopsy of Hamza in Tishreen, said he found no signs of torture, claiming the marks on Hamza's body had been caused by natural decomposition.

Hamza's father, Ali al-Khateeb, wanted to press charges against the army and security forces, said Hamza's cousin. Instead, Ali and his wife were visited by the secret police and threatened. "They said: 'Enough of what has happened because of you already. You know what would happen if we heard you had spoken to the media,'" said Hamza's mother.

Hamza's father was later detained after the secret police demanded he tell state media that Hamza was killed by armed Salafists, Sunni Muslim extremists, which the regime has claimed are driving the popular uprising.

Visit Zamn al wasl webpage for more info
Home SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL syria

Death of Hamza Ali Al-Khateeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Al Nusrah released a video featuring a TOW missile attack in the early hours of the jihadists’ newly-launched offensive against Syrian regime forces in the city of Idlib.

Al Nusrah continues to use the weapons against Bashar al Assad’s forces. Earlier today, Al Nusrah released the video shown above on one of its official Twitter feeds. The fighter, whose face is obscured, fires two TOW missiles on Syrian tanks. The video footage shows one of the tanks creeping above the horizon before it is destroyed.


----------



## DizuJ

Hindustani78 said:


> Al Nusrah released a video featuring a TOW missile attack in the early hours of the jihadists’ newly-launched offensive against Syrian regime forces in the city of Idlib.
> 
> Al Nusrah continues to use the weapons against Bashar al Assad’s forces. Earlier today, Al Nusrah released the video shown above on one of its official Twitter feeds. The fighter, whose face is obscured, fires two TOW missiles on Syrian tanks. The video footage shows one of the tanks creeping above the horizon before it is destroyed.



Nusra terrorists seized it from the rebels after they killed dozens of FSA fighters and overran their base 46 headquarters in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

ebray said:


> Hamza Khatib from Daraa has been found among the 'Caesar' photos of torture victims.
> 
> Hamza had been among 51 protesters detained on April 29, 2011 by Airforce Intelligence, which a number of detainees have reported as using brutal torture*. *Hamza's body was returned to his family on Tuesday 24th May, 2011, having been badly bruised, along with burn marks, three gunshot wounds, and severed genitals. It was the mutilation and death in custody of a 13-year-old child in the beginning of the Syrian Revolution that sparked widespread protests in Syria. Hamza’s death was a turning point in the Syria revolution, where protesters started demanding to overthrow the regime, instead of just calling for justice and dignity.
> 
> *
> View attachment 208262
> *
> 
> The child had spent nearly a month in the custody of Syrian security in 2011, and when they finally returned his corpse it bore the scars of brutal torture: Lacerations, bruises and burns to his feet, elbows, face and knees, consistent with the use of electric shock devices and of being whipped with cable, both techniques of torture documented by Human Rights Watch as being used in Syrian prisons during the bloody three-month crackdown on protesters.
> 
> Hamza's eyes were swollen and black and there were identical bullet wounds where he had apparently been shot through both arms, the bullets tearing a hole in his sides and lodging in his belly.
> 
> 
> Responding to the video of Hamza's mutilated body, Syria's only private TV station, the pro-regime Al Dunia, aired an interview with a Government forensic doctor from Damascus' Tishreen Military Hospital.
> 
> 
> Dr. Akram al-Shaar, who claimed to have supervised the autopsy of Hamza in Tishreen, said he found no signs of torture, claiming the marks on Hamza's body had been caused by natural decomposition.
> 
> Hamza's father, Ali al-Khateeb, wanted to press charges against the army and security forces, said Hamza's cousin. Instead, Ali and his wife were visited by the secret police and threatened. "They said: 'Enough of what has happened because of you already. You know what would happen if we heard you had spoken to the media,'" said Hamza's mother.
> 
> Hamza's father was later detained after the secret police demanded he tell state media that Hamza was killed by armed Salafists, Sunni Muslim extremists, which the regime has claimed are driving the popular uprising.



OMFG! the Zionist backed organs eaters justified killed 300k of people more and destroyed the entire country?

*The US Police killed 12 Years boy Tamir Rice

*The US Police killed Six Year girl Aiyana Jones 

You can found a lot cases more...

In 2011 Syria was a stable peacefull place with the Great Leader Bashar, the beheaders backed by the Jews made it a crap that's their only did, the only solution is killed them doing care if they take 10 years 100 years or 1000 years they should die no other solution, in many State the Punish for Terrorism is the death (Including US)

And better no Talk About the Jewish Parasites they killed Palestinians babies since 1947 - Kill Palestinians babies are the Israel National Sport LOL using weapons provide by US FREE.

But for the Zionist backed beheaders is more important behead Arabs and keep kissing the Jewish *** ....

Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Current Idlib situation based on videos:


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Current Idlib situation based on videos:



You're 501 on mp.net, yet denied it last time. Lol, Turkish flag too.

Anyways, what will it mean if Idlib falls?


----------



## /_/

The Zionist backed beheaders are getting very heavy causalities, Idlib is not Bosra, Idlib is a major city high populated City the army will be do everything the possible for keep that.

According to pro beheaders sources (Rats Observatory for Beheaders Rights) the beheaders are losses are very heavy more than the Army.

*The day 24/3 two Saudis goes boom the beheaders claimed the two Saudis "Guided" humans bombs killed 20 soldiers this day.

*The day 26/3 81 Zionist backed beheaders die according their owns claims most of them in Idlib, this same day the beheaders claimed they take 17 Checkpoints in Idlib but in the process they lost 17 beheaders and killed 11 soldiers (Their own claims) .. From the 81 Zionist backed beheaders killed this at least half die in Idlib.

Same pro beheader source said during the night to day 27/3 " 26 militants and four regime soldiers were killed,"

*The day 27/3 11 Beheaders die in Idlib and according by them only six army troops, 12 beheaders more die trying to Break into the city.

I don't have information yet from 25/3 beheaders causalites but must be heavy

At the moment the minimum estimated without exaggeration should be at least 100 Beheaders killed and the wounded out combat can be more than 200 around the 40% non Syrians (These are the pro beheader claims)

Anyone know how many beheaders are deployed in Idlib and Turkish border ?



Falcon29 said:


> Anyways, what will it mean if Idlib falls?



I doubt the city can fall different than Bosra situation in Idlib the army clearly is preparing a organized defense and counter attacks the heavy beheaders causalities according their own sources prove that.

How much causalities can the beheaders take ?

They no have infinite morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> You're 501 on mp.net


I never denied. My old nick there was also 500, but because of forum glitch I forced to change.


> Anyways, what will it mean if Idlib falls?


Rebels captured half of the city. But I dont think it will fall soon. Loyalists are rushing tanks and Hezbollah there.

Sweet revenge. Hadi Abdallah at clock square in Idlib:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

This is him at destroyed clock square in Qusayr two years ago, short before fall:








*_* said:


> The Zionist backed beheaders are getting very heavy causalities, Idlib is not Bosra, Idlib is a major city high populated City the army will be do everything the possible for keep that.
> 
> According to pro beheaders sources (Rats Observatory for Beheaders Rights) the beheaders are losses are very heavy more than the Army.
> 
> *The day 24/3 two Saudis goes boom the beheaders claimed the two Saudis "Guided" humans bombs killed 20 soldiers this day.
> 
> *The day 26/3 81 Zionist backed beheaders die according their owns claims most of them in Idlib, this same day the beheaders claimed they take 17 Checkpoints in Idlib but in the process they lost 17 beheaders and killed 11 soldiers (Their own claims) .. From the 81 Zionist backed beheaders killed this at least half die in Idlib.
> 
> Same pro beheader source said during the night to day 27/3 " 26 militants and four regime soldiers were killed,"
> 
> *The day 27/3 11 Beheaders die in Idlib and according by them only six army troops, 12 beheaders more die trying to Break into the city.
> 
> I don't have information yet from 25/3 beheaders causalites but must be heavy
> 
> At the moment the minimum estimated without exaggeration should be at least 100 Beheaders killed and the wounded out combat can be more than 200 around the 40% non Syrians (These are the pro beheader claims)
> 
> Anyone know how many beheaders are deployed in Idlib and Turkish border ?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the city can fall different than Bosra situation in Idlib the army clearly is preparing a organized defense and counter attacks the heavy beheaders causalities according their own sources prove that.
> 
> How much causalities can the beheaders take ?
> 
> They no have infinite morons.


Calm down, clown. Loyalist lines in Idlib are simply collapsing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

so we know the people taking Idlib are not moderate rebels , clearly


----------



## United

Idlib is now completely under JAN.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Rebels captured half of the city. But I dont think it will fall soon. Loyalists are rushing tanks and Hezbollah there.



First of all it's not rebels, but almost all the fighters are Al-Qaeda. Doesn't make a difference because you have been cheering for them regardless.

Secondly, the city has been completely fallen as the latest reports suggest.
This doesn't happen much, but I do blame SAA stupidity this time, they could hold the city much longer, but they retreated with very low casualties for unknown reasons as of now.

Al-Nusra just captured the capital of it's emirate. Great, Al-Qaeda has now a capital.


PS: Idlib was fully in rebel hands in 2012, but SAA took it back in 3 days. Now it's almost impossible to take it back again as the situation is much different than 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> First of all it's not rebels, but almost all the fighters are Al-Qaeda. Doesn't make a difference because you have been cheering for them regardless.


Its IF and Nusra. Both are almost exclusively Syrians. Al Qaeda does not exist.



> Secondly, the city has been completely fallen as the latest reports suggest.


Yep its over now.



> This doesn't happen much, but I do blame SAA stupidity this time, they could hold the city much longer, but they retreated with very low casualties for unknown reasons as of now.


Seems Nasrallah refused to send his thugs to defend Idlib.



> PS: Idlib was fully in rebel hands in 2012, but SAA took it back in 3 days. Now it's almost impossible to take it back again as the situation is much different than 2012.


March 2012 it was partially armed protestors not rebel units.

Idlib is quite small, but very well build. Each building there is like fortification. Storming it will be a nightmare for Assad. It is lost for good. Now Qafraya and Al Fuah are trapped and need air supplies.


----------



## Gold1010

Seen reports for a while that Al-Nusra are attempting to establish an emirate centered around Idlib(theyve captured many towns around idlib), This now looks like a reality. I don't see how the govt could lose a major city so quickly.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its IF and Nusra. Both are almost exclusively Syrians. Al Qaeda does not exist.
> 
> 
> Yep its over now.
> 
> 
> Seems Nasrallah refused to send his thugs to defend Idlib.
> 
> 
> March 2012 it was partially armed protestors not rebel units.
> 
> Idlib is quite small, but very well build. Each building there is like fortification. Storming it will be a nightmare for Assad. It is lost for good. Now Qafraya and Al Fuah are trapped and need air supplies.



It always gives me a good feeling seeing an Israeli supporting Al-Qaeda. No AQ doesn't exist, while Nusra itself proudly writes on its flags that it's officially Al-Qaeda branch in Syria.







Of course they don't exist. irony that you claim IF is also present, while almost every single picture you posted from Idlib operation is published by Nusra media department. 



Gold1010 said:


> Seen reports for a while that Al-Nusra are attempting to establish an emirate centered around Idlib(theyve captured many towns around idlib), This now looks like a reality. I don't see how the govt could lose a major city so quickly.



They just retreated. As I read in latest reports, it was a command from above to evacuate the city which I highly find an stupid command unless there is something we don't know which is not likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Serpentine said:


> It always gives me a good feeling seeing an Israeli supporting Al-Qaeda. No AQ doesn't exist, while Nusra itself proudly writes on its flags that its officially Al-Qaeda branch in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they don't exist. irony that you claim IF is also present, while almost every single picture you posted from Idlib operation is published by Nusra media department.
> 
> 
> 
> They just retreated. As I read in latest reports, it was a command from above to evacuate the city which I highly find an stupid command unless there is something we don't know which is not likely.



Do you think the govt is overstretched?


----------



## Serpentine

Gold1010 said:


> Do you think the govt is overstretched?



Well SAA does have some manpower problems, but still they could hold the city much longer. But I should also note that number of attacking forces was much larger than those defending the city. Imagine thousands of mostly Al-Qaeda forces attacking from all sides to a city, mostly at night. It's not an easy fight, but SAA could do much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It always gives me a good feeling seeing an Israeli supporting Al-Qaeda. No AQ doesn't exist, while Nusra itself proudly writes on its flags that its officially Al-Qaeda branch in Syria.


Wow some photo from 2 years ago  Its just popular brand name, do u really think that clown Zawahiri from the cave is commanding Nusra? 



> Of course they don't exist. irony that you claim IF is also present, while almost every single picture you posted from Idlib operation is published by Nusra media department.


Nusra does exist, and its a Syrian rebel Islamist fraction. Not very different from others.

You can see on videos that all rebels speak Syrian Arabic.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Nusra does exist, and its a Syrian rebel Islamist fraction. *Not very different from others.*



Well that I do agree with completely.



500 said:


> Wow some photo from 2 years ago  Its just popular brand name, do u really think that clown Zawahiri from the cave is commanding Nusra?



No he doesn't, the same way Al-Baghdadi doesn't control ISIS operations in Sinai or Libya or Yemen. Do you even know know what a 'branch' is?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Well that I do agree with completely.


Then why argue.



> No he doesn't, the same way Al-Baghdadi doesn't control ISIS operations in Sinai or Libya or Yemen. Do you even know know what a 'branch' is?


Baghdadi controls IS in Iraq and Syria. While Sinai, Libya, Yemen - are just completely separate fractions who use IS popular brand name for propaganda.

On other other hand AQ does not exist anywhere. Its just pure brand. Zawahiri does not control anything beside his cave (even this I doubt).


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Then why argue.



I do agree that many other 'rebels' are no different than Al-Qaeda (Nusra) now, but I also say that Nusra is a branch of Al-Qaeda terrorists or Al-Qaeda brand as you say.



500 said:


> Baghdadi controls IS in Iraq and Syria. While Sinai, Libya, Yemen - are just completely separate fractions who use IS popular brand name for propaganda.
> 
> On other other hand AQ does not exist anywhere. Its just pure brand. Zawahiri does not control anything beside his cave (even this I doubt).



And how does that refutes my point that those who follow this 'brand' are terrorists? Be it in Syria, Yemen or Afghanistan, they are all terrorists.

@500

This is a pic of a Nusra terrorist holding a flag which says (branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria ) today in Idlib. So much for 'Al-Qaeda doesn't exist'. Hope you don't have any other excuse like '2 year old pic'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I do agree that many other 'rebels' are no different than Al-Qaeda (Nusra) now, but I also say that Nusra is a branch of Al-Qaeda terrorists or Al-Qaeda brand as you say.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does that refutes my point that those who follow this 'brand' are terrorists? Be it in Syria, Yemen or Afghanistan, they are all terrorists.
> 
> @500
> 
> This is a pic of a Nusra terrorist holding a flag which says (branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria ) today in Idlib. So much for 'Al-Qaeda' doesn't exist. Hope you don't have any other excuse like '2 year old pic'.


*Definition of REBEL*
1
_a_ *:* opposing or taking arms against a government or ruler

Rebel - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

100% fits the Nusra and all other fractions participating in Idlib battle. Stop arguing vs obvious.

Can rebel be also a terrorist? - Of course. I guess most of the rebels through history were also terrorists.

Are Nusra more cruel than Assad forces or other rebel fractions? - hardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Idlib has completely fallen. Is this a turning point in the conflict? 

If Damascus falls in future,how will world react as there are many Islamist factions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Idlib has fallen  Busra Al-Sham fell before it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Idlib has fallen



Yes, to Jabhat al-Nusra. Now people of the city shall enjoy the Khilafah under AQ's new capital.



Falcon29 said:


> Idlib has completely fallen. Is this a turning point in the conflict?
> 
> If Damascus falls in future,how will world react as there are many Islamist factions?



This war is way beyond 'turning points'.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Yes, to Jabhat al-Nusra. Now people of the city shall enjoy the Khilafah under AQ's new capital.
> 
> This war is way beyond 'turning points'.


Don't drag me into this.


----------



## atatwolf

Assad lost his face to the Syrian people in Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't drag me into this.



You said few week ago you oppose Nusra. So I thought cheering on Nusra taking Idlib would make no sense. And please don't tell me that they are 'rebels'. You know what they have done to rebels denouncing AQ before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

*Another blow to Iranian terrorist proxies in the reagon 

   *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Another blow to Assad Crime family.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## atatwolf

الأعرابي said:


> *Another blow to Iranian terrorist proxies in the reagon
> 
> *


Iran is now threatening with suicide bombs in Saudi Arabia. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581842510689001474

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

atatwolf said:


> Iran is now threatening with suicide bombs in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581842510689001474



Oh whaere's their super duper Qahir-313?! I think it will be more effective than sucide bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

MoshteAhani said:


> You Iran-obsessed freak. Every word you read in your life is ''Iran'' right ?  go eat shit and die torke khar.


You are overrating yourself.  Nobody cares about you and soon your country is going to bombed to dust for the sins they committed to the people of the middle-east.


----------



## Oublious

Some footage from idlib...

Assad kicked out from idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hussein

Oublious said:


> Fuckin terrorist state nothing more, second hizbullat in Yemen are they seeking...


Yemen is not Iran , retard. get buy a map .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

General Salim Idriss, commander of 'moderate' FSA: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581870226440097792
@Surenas @Syrian Lion @beast89

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Serpentine said:


> General Salim Idriss, commander of 'moderate' FSA:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581870226440097792
> @Surenas @Syrian Lion @beast89


Trust me when I tell you , F$a terrorists = AQ = i$i$

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

*Sara Hussein* ‏@*sarahussein*  4h4 hours ago
#*Syria* regime has just lost provincial capital #*Idlib*, this is what's live on state TV now:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Oublious

Thes days body bags are cheap, you can import it to iroon..


BodyBagStore.com - Home page - Wholesale Supplier & Manufacturer of Body Bags, Disaster Pouches and Cadaver Bags for Human Remains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Al-Qaeda affiliated Al-nusra front , Celebrating their glorious victory in Idlib!*











*Yeah....Freedom at last!
*


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> General Salim Idriss, commander of 'moderate' FSA:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581870226440097792
> @Surenas @Syrian Lion @beast89



In telephone communication, Salim Idriss denies categorically statement he was said to have made about. Salim Idriss has declared that he has no official account on Twitter or Facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

ebray said:


> In telephone communication, Salim Idriss denies categorically statement he was said to have made about. Salim Idriss has declared that he has no official account on Twitter or Facebook.


It is a fake fake Farsi account to discredit the FSA and Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Electronic mullahs are resorting to propaganda after receiving a severe whooping throughout the middle east this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> It is a fake fake Farsi account to discredit the FSA and Syrian people.


oh yeah and we believe terrorist supporter sponsored by Erdogan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

atatwolf said:


> You are overrating yourself.  Nobody cares about you and soon your country is going to bombed to dust for the sins they committed to the people of the middle-east.


this is a matter of opinion who committed sins in the middle east who created FSA, AL Nusra, ISIS, AL Shahab and of course Al Qaeda and what particular faith and ideology they follow and preach
for some these above mentioned organisations and their sponsors are doing Gods work

just like some think Hizbullah is doing the Gods work. one thing is for sure

the number of monsters I have listed above will come back to haunt their creators. its karma and its a really nasty thing when it bites it hurts and unfortunately it doesnt discriminate on the bases of your race, sect or gender it will bite hard and it will hurt.

@MoshteAhani and @atatwolf 
it will be a shame to ban you both together but you two are pushing your limits and degrading the forum
so be prepared for time off


----------



## atatwolf

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is a matter of opinion who committed sins in the middle east who created FSA, AL Nusra, ISIS, AL Shahab and of course Al Qaeda and what particular faith and ideology they follow and preach
> for some these above mentioned organisations and their sponsors are doing Gods work
> 
> just like some think Hizbullah is doing the Gods work. one thing is for sure
> 
> the number of monsters I have listed above will come back to haunt their creators. its karma and its a really nasty thing when it bites it hurts and unfortunately it doesnt discriminate on the bases of your race, sect or gender it will bite hard and it will hurt.
> 
> @MoshteAhani and @atatwolf
> it will be a shame to ban you both together but you two are pushing your limits and degrading the forum
> so be prepared for time off


Are you putting satantic mass murderers like Assad, ISIS, Iran on the same level as the Syrian people(FSA)?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

atatwolf said:


> Are you putting satantic mass murderers like Assad, ISIS, Iran on the same level as the Syrian people(FSA)?


short answer? yes

if I start listing what these so called "syrian people" have done then Peshmerga and PKK will appear like angels to everyone
I mean in their ranks there were people from AL Qaeda, and TTP who have played football with the skulls of our soldiers and sure enough this FSA showed its cannibalistic side when it uploaded the video and then eventually it mutated into ISIS.


god bless your soul if you dont see beyond the names and beyond your political, religious differences


----------



## DizuJ

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is a matter of opinion who committed sins in the middle east who created FSA, AL Nusra, ISIS, AL Shahab and of course Al Qaeda and what particular faith and ideology they follow and preach
> for some these above mentioned organisations and their sponsors are doing Gods work
> 
> just like some think Hizbullah is doing the Gods work. one thing is for sure
> 
> the number of monsters I have listed above will come back to haunt their creators. its karma and its a really nasty thing when it bites it hurts and unfortunately it doesnt discriminate on the bases of your race, sect or gender it will bite hard and it will hurt.
> 
> @MoshteAhani and @atatwolf
> it will be a shame to ban you both together but you two are pushing your limits and degrading the forum
> so be prepared for time off



The FSA are terrorists for trying to protect their homeland from a bloodthirsty genocidal regime that tortures tens of thousands of prisoners to death, and killed hundreds of thousands more using indiscriminate barrel bombs, chemical warfare, SCUDs, heavy artillary, and sectarian militias? How many unarmed civilians did the FSA kill?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

| Sat Mar 28, 2015 2:23pm EDT Related
Islamist groups seize Syrian city Idlib for first time| Reuters

(Reuters) - Islamist groups including al Qaeda's Nusra Front have seized the city of Idlib for the first time in Syria's civil war, fighters and a monitoring group said on Saturday.

By taking Idlib, capital of a northwestern province of the same name, hardline Islamist insurgents now control a second province after Raqqa, the stronghold of the Islamic State group which has been the target of U.S.-led air strikes.

Sunni Islamist groups have formed an alliance which includes Nusra, the hardline Ahrar al-Sham movement and Jund al-Aqsa, but not Islamic State, their rival. They launched the offensive to capture Idlib city on Tuesday.

Syrian officials could not be immediately reached for comment. State media said fighting continued and the army had managed to halt the insurgents' advances on the northern, eastern and southern sides of the city.

"The army is fighting fierce battles to restore the situation back to what it was," state television said, adding that the army had killed hundreds of fighters.

Groups taking part in the offensive to seize the city posted videos on the internet showing fighters roaming the streets. Voices in the videos said they were in the center of the city.

The film showed insurgents shooting in the air and chanting "Allahu Akbar" (God is greatest) outside a compound formerly held by government forces.

"ARMY OF FATAH"

Idlib, a city whose population has been swollen by hundreds of thousands of displaced people from other parts of Syria, is close to the strategic highway linking Damascus to Aleppo and to the coastal province of Latakia, a stronghold of President Bashar al-Assad.

"They have entered the city from several sides but the major push was from the northern and western sides," said Rami Abdelrahman of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a British-based group which monitors the civil war.

The Islamist alliance calls its operation Army of Fatah, a reference to the conquests that spread Islam across the Middle East from the seventh century.

Footage posted on the internet earlier on Saturday by Nusra Front showed dozens of fighters in the streets of what a voiceover said was Idlib city.

"This is my house, for four years I have not entered it. This is my neighborhood, this is our country and by God's will we will liberate it and settle Muslims in it," a fighter said in the video.

He was welcomed by several men. Some embraced him and wept.

In another video, fighters were shown on top of a building which bore the insignia of Assad's Baath party, trying to tear down huge posters of the president.

Syria's four-year-old war has killed more than 220,000 people and forced millions out of their homes.

(Reporting by Mariam Karouny; editing by Andrew Roche)


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ebray said:


> Electronic mullah *rats* are resorting to propaganda after receiving a severe *** whooping throughout the middle east this week.


@waz @Serpentine 

Was't The word ''rat'' prohibited in PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Idlib - Syria.*

*The right thing in the right place.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ebray said:


> How many unarmed civilians did the FSA kill?


knowing that it has TTP and LeJ among its ranks (from Pakistan )along with Al Qaeda.. just check their proud videos for your innocent answer


it is a tragedy that anti Persian fever is so high that you guys fail to see that sine 79 it was Sadam who was encouraged to invade Iran resulting in years of war and then he bit back the hands that fed it out of his own sheer foolishness bringing the biggest warmonger of the world in the world in the region and then one by one the middle eastern countries fell what a pity that despite tens of thousands of deaths and desecration of Iraq, Syria, Libya and Yemen we Muslims are stuck with our centuries old enmities while the organisations under the banner of Al Shahab, FSA, ISIS, AL Qaeda Al Nusra , TTP, Taliban, Jamiya Islamiya set new records of inhumanity and no living being of any race, religion or gender is safe from them one has to be a morbid hate monger with a tumour in his head to blame all this on Persians

granted they are no angels and they have their own skeletons and proxies but their work pales in comparison to what .these Organisations have achieved from bali to Newyork and Nigeria, Afghanistan, Pakistan and middle east.


NO one is saint so lets stop pretending to be one. you ALL celebrate the deaths of each other and ALL of you everyone who has participated here actually makes me upset so please be honest to yourself and just state that its your goverment policy to down your enemy and if it means siding with devil then so be it.

I can remember FSA shouting Allah O Akbar when Israel bombed Syria.. I mean wow

what can I say.. when my "Muslim" friends gleefully await the day when Israel will bomb Iran. Ask Lebanon or Palestinians if they are as enthusiastic about Israel? or are they not Arab enough?



ebray said:


> So one "fsa" fighter named Abu sakkar who was suffuring from mental illness mutilated a dead regime fighter's corpse and did some despicable things to it a


yes dear
I can share far more than that but its pointless in case you have given your verdict

Internet is a great invention. the deeds dont remain hidden


----------



## f1000n

ebray said:


> The FSA are terrorists for trying to protect their homeland from a bloodthirsty genocidal regime that tortures tens of thousands of prisoners to death, and killed hundreds of thousands more using indiscriminate barrel bombs, chemical warfare, SCUDs, heavy artillary, and sectarian militias? How many unarmed civilians did the FSA kill?



But FSA mainly collapsed and new groups were formed following Islamism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Orient News crew dancing for Bosra Sham & Idlib
*




*
FSA fighters celebrate the liberation of Busra al-Sham with the residents in the ancient Roman amphitheater

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hussein

celebrating city taken by AQ.... scary people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Hussein said:


> celebrating city taken by AQ.... scary people


Scary people right? You want to drop a barrel bomb on them too?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> Scary people right? You want to drop a barrel bomb on them too?


you are not tired of your lies and stupid comments. what a retarded mind.
i am not pro Assad and you are not more anti Assad than me. but instead of you i hate all islamists, MBs, Erdogan and the worst AQ salafis and so. all retarded .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## opruh

Assad has been holding up for some time, it's time for Russia to send some troops to demolish all those terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581931759144726528
Out of 71 rebels killed in Idlib battle only 3 were foreigners, all other - Syrians, mostly from Idlib itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581931759144726528
> Out of 71 rebels killed in Idlib battle only 3 were foreigners, all other - Syrians, mostly from Idlib itself.



Idlib is not a moderate province .

They deserve to be ruled by Al Qaeda .

I believe that , A bloody battle between Nusra Front and the so called moderate groups will happen in Idlib soon . Al Qaeda is going to have a capital like Raqqa for ISIS .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*#Idlib: 53 Innocents Were Freed From The General Intelligence*




The regime idiots killed two prisoners and a woman before they had left, but excluded due to graphic content.
Now that Idlib is free, Al-Assad will take revenge on civilians.


ebray said:


> The FSA are terrorists for trying to protect their homeland from a bloodthirsty genocidal regime that tortures tens of thousands of prisoners to death, and killed hundreds of thousands more using indiscriminate barrel bombs, chemical warfare, SCUDs, heavy artillary, and sectarian militias? How many unarmed civilians did the FSA kill?


He cannot be serious, I mean if we use that logic then :
*1. *The US Army is a terrorist army, the reason is what they did in Vietnam.
*2.* The French Army is a terrorist army, the reason is what they did to Muslims in Algeria.
*3.* The Iraqi Army is a terrorist army, because they are doing to ISIS the same as the first do to them.

And etc, I cannot provide evidences, graphic content but you can make sure for yourself.


The SiLent crY said:


> Idlib is not a moderate province .


So that's why he should wipe it off the map. Welcome to 2015 where they blame people for what a president does.
Jaysh Al-Fat'h (*Arabic*: جيش الفتح) is not only Al-Qa'ida.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@jamahir, *they deleted my post in that thread and I don't know why*, I don't think I'll reply since they find what I am saying disturbing but you should see this in case you are a truth-seeker, rather than Assad-apologist: *Post #4949*

I am not selfish, as a Syrian, I should feel my people and stand with them against anyone that oppresses them. If I don't then it would be shameful to call my self Syrian, I cannot turn a blind eye to what happens to them just because I am still living in a safe place, like *Syrian Lion*, you asked about his opinion and in case he didn't answer you yet, I'll give it to you: '_propaganda_'.
That word is the very best thing he can say, as for you calling it '_fakery_' of BBC or Al-Jazeera, come on, we cannot fake our low quality videos, we are not ISIS. Anyway, I wasn't there to make you change your mind but to show you the '_terrorists_' you were talking about, and here is what a barrel bomb contains :




That would not tear the face of that girl, would it ?

As you said, it's been 4 years, and even if it becomes 25 years I won't forget what Al-Assad did...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> *#Idlib: 53 Innocents Were Freed From The General Intelligence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The regime idiots killed two prisoners and a woman before they had left, but excluded due to graphic content.
> Now that Idlib is free, Al-Assad will take revenge on civilians.
> He cannot be serious, I mean if we use that logic then :
> *1. *The US Army is a terrorist army, the reason is what they did in Vietnam.
> *2.* The French Army is a terrorist army, the reason is what they did to Muslims in Algeria.
> *3.* The Iraqi Army is a terrorist army, because they are doing to ISIS the same as the first do to them.
> 
> And etc, I cannot provide evidences, graphic content but you can make sure for yourself.
> So that's why he should wipe it off the map. Welcome to 2015 where they blame people for what a president does.
> Jaysh Al-Fat'h (*Arabic*: جيش الفتح) is not only Al-Qa'ida.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @jamahir, *they deleted my post in that thread and I don't know why*, I don't think I'll reply since they find what I am saying disturbing but you should see this in case you are a truth-seeker, rather than Assad-apologist: *Post #4949*
> 
> I am not selfish, as a Syrian, I should feel my people and stand with them against anyone that oppresses them. If I don't then it would be shameful to call my self Syrian, I cannot turn a blind eye to what happens to them just because I am still living in a safe place, like *Syrian Lion*, you asked about his opinion and in case he didn't answer you yet, I'll give it to you: '_propaganda_'.
> That word is the very best thing he can say, as for you calling it '_fakery_' of BBC or Al-Jazeera, come on, we cannot fake our low quality videos, we are not ISIS. Anyway, I wasn't there to make you change your mind but to show you the '_terrorists_' you were talking about, and here is what a barrel bomb contains :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would not tear the face of that girl, would it ?
> 
> As you said, it's been 4 years, and even if it becomes 25 years I won't forget what Al-Assad did...



Assad was ready for huge compromises since 2011, but those fighting him are not satisfied with anything except toppling him.

Had they ever held talks with Assad, they'd be in much better situation, rebels and moderates would control the govenment while Assad probably controlling the army. It'd even get better by time, all parties would participate in elections and iff Assad party lost, they could easily leave the seat.

Now look at Syria, many parts destroyed, AQ running around, many moderate opposition destroyed by rival groups, extremists almost everywhere in the opposition, a stalemate in war.

So let's say this war goes on for 10 years and then Assad falls. So what? Then you'll have a destroyed country and nutjobs everywhere claiming an emirate. But they never wanted anything less than Assad's heard and their revolution went in to an abyss. Even if Assad goes, you can only dream of a democracy and a strong leader in Syria.

If you really live in Syria (and I seriously doubt you live there), you wouldn't disagree with me in heart. Assad did a lot of mistakes, but opposition did a lot more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Assad was ready for huge compromises since 2011, but those fighting him are not satisfied with anything except toppling him.
> 
> Had they ever held talks with Assad, they'd be in much better situation, rebels and moderates would control the govenment while Assad probably controlling the army. It'd even get better by time, all parties would participate in elections and iff Assad party lost, they could easily leave the seat.
> 
> Now look at Syria, many parts destroyed, AQ running around, many moderate opposition destroyed by rival groups, extremists almost everywhere in the opposition, a stalemate in war.
> 
> So let's say this war goes on for 10 years and then Assad falls. So what? Then you'll have a destroyed country and nutjobs everywhere claiming an emirate. But they never wanted anything less than Assad's heard and their revolution went in to an abyss. Even if Assad goes, you can only dream of a democracy and a strong leader in Syria.
> 
> If you really live in Syria (and I seriously doubt you live there), you wouldn't disagree with me in heart. Assad did a lot of mistakes, but opposition did a lot more.


Assad ruled Syria for 11 years when the rebellion started. Thats more than enough. He could go like Ben Ali and spare the war.

Instead he decided to hold at ALL cost. As result he got a destroyed country for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad ruled Syria for 11 years when the rebellion started. Thats more than enough. He could go like Ben Ali and spare the war.
> 
> Instead he decided to hold at ALL cost. As result he got a destroyed country for good.


I didn't say that was not enough. But he was ready to hold talks with all opposition and to huge compromises. Look at the situation now. Which one is better? 

BTW, 11 years is not that much compared to other deposed leaders. Ben Ali ruled Tunisia for 22 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582209077146681344Yea, radicals would allow this 



500 said:


> Assad ruled Syria for 11 years when the rebellion started. Thats more than enough. He could go like Ben Ali and spare the war.
> 
> Instead he decided to hold at ALL cost. As result he got a destroyed country for good.


If Assad didn't get help from certain countries, he would have stepped off long time ago. The FSA was much bigger than radical foreign jihadist groups at the time. There wouldn't be total destruction and ISIS wouldn't exist today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

For those wondering why I was banned, I was apparently banned for Rules Violations. I didn't insult anyone on the forum (but I did use insults against the downed Mi-14 pilots, although censored) and I didn't post graphic images (unless you count a far away picture of a pilot getting shot with no blood or anything showing as graphic.), so I have no idea what was going on there.
Anyways, Assad has already bombed Idlib several times, and has bombed a hospital within it, rendering it dysfunctional.
@Serpentine, Idriss has no Facebook or Twitter. The account is made by someone else, probably an anti-Revolution idiot.
Idlib liberation celebrations:





















A man from Idlib has dressed his dog with a "we support you" shirt for Asshead. The reason for it is because only dogs support Bashar.








Poor dog though.
Islamic Front mounted a camera on a tank, and here is the result:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Steve781

http://www.frontpagemag.com/2015/dgreenfield/moderate-syrian-rebels-keep-moderately-joining-isis/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Steve781 said:


> http://www.frontpagemag.com/2015/dgreenfield/moderate-syrian-rebels-keep-moderately-joining-isis/


That article is 100% unbiased.
/sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

Dr.Thrax said:


> That article is 100% unbiased.
> /sarcasm


It's a fanatically pro Israel and anti Iran/Hezbollah magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Steve781 said:


> It's a fanatically pro Israel and anti Iran/Hezbollah magazine


Doesn't matter. Considering most Israelis hate all Arabs. And it's funny because many Iranians have the same exact logic as Israelis, yet they consider themselves enemies, as clearly shown by this article here.


----------



## Superboy

Assad is the *elected *legitimate president of Syria. Who are FSA? They are insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Good Old Days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Assad is the *elected *legitimate president of Syria. Who are FSA? They are insurgents.


Legitimate? LOL
You still haven't shown me where 89% is legitimate. That's a record low vote for the Asshead family.
And the FSA are proud insurgents. They and their fellow Syrians will fight Asshead till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

ebray said:


> View attachment 208650


Pictures tells more than a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Al Qaeda in Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Superboy said:


> Assad is the *elected *legitimate president of Syria. Who are FSA? They are insurgents.



Election results since Assad took over. Syria is officially a "republic".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

ebray said:


> Election results since Assad took over. Syria is officially a "republic".
> 
> View attachment 208877




Only the 2014 one is the first election in Syria since Hafez became president. The previous ones were referendums because of martial law which was cancelled in 2012. The 2014 results were legitimate.

Syrian constitutional referendum, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Turkmen FSA rebels of Liwa Sultan Murad at the frontlines in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Antaréss

@Dr.Thrax, welcome back bro, please ignore the trolls and human wannabes .

*#Damascus: Layla Awad Was Finally Released After 1.5 Years*




She was detained in *2013* for *supporting the revolution* against the tyrant, released today.
If you weren't a public figure you wouldn't have managed to see sun light again. Congrats to the alleged '_Resistance Axis_' that considers everyone including actors | actresses as '_terrorists_' .

*#Idlib: Sheikh Salih Hasan, A Druze Rebel*




In a video (here) he slammed Qasim Sulaimani and promised not to give up unless he dies.
Well, he is just another '_takfiri terrorist_' , Al-Manar and Press TV are the all-knowing .


Serpentine said:


> Assad was ready for huge compromises since 2011, but those fighting him are not satisfied with anything except toppling him.


There is something known as *Justice*, to us *the penalty of killing is killing thus he must be executed* *but he still can runaway if he wants to do so*.
*If you love to live, remember that those children whom you keep killing love to live too .*

*#Daraa: Leaks From 'Fatimiyoun Brigade' Afghan Terrorists*










Serpentine said:


> Had they ever held talks with Assad, they'd be in much better situation, rebels and moderates would control the govenment while Assad probably controlling the army. It'd even get better by time, all parties would participate in elections and iff Assad party lost, they could easily leave the seat.


*1.* His barrels *do not negotiate with civilians* when they fall over them.
*2.* Al-Assad family have a history of *biased elections*, for example one of your fellows said the entire province of Idlib is immoderate, he means everyone lives there is to be called 'takfiri', if so then how come Hafez get *+%99* each time they arrange elections ?, their purported elections are just part of a comedy show .


Serpentine said:


> Now look at Syria, many parts destroyed


They took *Idlib* without inflicting much damage meanwhile ISIS filth took *Mosul* without inflicting much damage either, *to be compared to the damage made by Al-Assad every time he tries to *'_liberate_' *an area, not to talk about how many innocents he kills*.
Could you show me how many innocents were killed in Idlib ?, *if it was Al-Assad there would not be neither a child, nor a woman or even a building left in Idlib* .


Serpentine said:


> AQ running around, many moderate opposition destroyed by rival groups, extremists almost everywhere in the opposition, a stalemate in war.


It doesn't really matter as *Al-Assad himself is an extremist*, the leaked images of tortured prisoners were enough to prove it, *unbelievable how his soldiers were smiling and making fun of them*.


Serpentine said:


> But they never wanted anything less than Assad's heard and their revolution went in to an abyss. Even if Assad goes, you can only dream of a democracy and a strong leader in Syria.


I dream of a strong leader, yes, but a *leader that shows his muscle off to my enemies rather than to me*.
Hafez was never that wild when he faced zionists, *but he showed his muscles to innocents in Hama in 1982*.
Nowadays his son barks every time zionists fly over *Al-Quneitra*, but when it comes to us he shows his muscles off, cannot describe how shameful that is.
They have reasons why they want him gone, I wonder why do you think we hate him for no reason .


Serpentine said:


> If you really live in Syria (*and I seriously doubt you live there*), you wouldn't disagree with me in heart. Assad did a lot of mistakes, but opposition did a lot more.


You doubt what ?, *when did I say I live in Syria ?*, *I was born and raised in Syria but in 2013 moved to Iraq and still living in Iraq*, I have said that *before* and my *flags* confirm that.
In that message, I meant if we were living in a safe place, *it doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye to Al-Assad's glorious **massacres* .
Yes, I lived in Syria and I *disagree* with you, a victim of *Press TV* | *Al-Alam* | *Al-Manar* | *RT *| etc .
Were you the one who deleted my post in *Surrendered* thread ? if yes then why ?

And..., you (and @1000 | @f1000n) can forget about Saddam. I don't support a dead man I just said his regime was better than the post-2003 regime, that's not supporting him to commit crimes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@1000 | @f1000n, I couldn't even finish my education, all credits go to Bashar (curse be upon him, his father and grandfather), but at least I have never forgotten my log in information.
I spend time reading (not writing) older messages, *especially the ones written by Assad-apologists* .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY

Any news from besieged Shia towns in Idlib ?

They're in a very dangerous situation .


----------



## opruh

Al-qaeda and ISIS must be welcome in Saudi, Turkey and Israel since they support them in Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Any news from besieged Shia towns in Idlib ?
> 
> They're in a very dangerous situation .


Rebels don't cut off water and food to besieged areas, because they actually care about civilians.


opruh said:


> Al-qaeda and ISIS must be welcome in Saudi, Turkey and Israel since they support them in Syria.


You're welcome in hell because Shaitan loves the ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Syrian Lion said:


> it is not Syrian civil war, it is Syrian war against international terrorism...


I wish your government and forces good luck. Here in India whatever news we are getting about ground situation in Syria is quite disturbing. ISIS must be eliminated, lest they destroy the nation and cause irreversible damage to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

anant_s said:


> I wish your government and forces good luck. Here in India whatever news we are getting about ground situation in Syria is quite disturbing. ISIS must be eliminated, lest they destroy the nation and cause irreversible damage to the region.


Yes, because Assad's forces, who killed 79,000 (January figures), tortured, raped, & gassed people are much more humane than ISIS, who killed 2,300 (January figures.) Yup, totally more humane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Antaréss said:


> And..., you (and @1000 | @f1000n) can forget about Saddam. I don't support a dead man I just said his regime was better than the post-2003 regime, that's not supporting him to commit crimes.


You like his heroic speeches, after arguing with you I got to know you're unaware of his actions. But you can always learn. 'Better' is an opinion, dictatorship allows for faster decision making, no political opponents thus in some ways they perform 'better'. But he poured his own people into mass graves as well which doesn't make him that good.


> @1000 | @f1000n, I couldn't even finish my education, all credits go to Bashar (curse be upon him, his father and grandfather), but at least I have never forgotten my log in information.
> I spend time reading (not writing) older messages, *especially the ones written by Assad-apologists.*



I'm no Assad supporter I just believe a deal should be reached with the SAA, Kerry indicated the same lately, if possible it's the best option IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

let all terrorists gather in one area and bomb the crap of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

Syrian Lion said:


> let all terrorists gather in one area and bomb the crap of them...


It's not enough... Carpet bombing is needed in Shit hole called Idlib. 
Go SyAF Raze Islamists to ground 
P.S Stupidity in this forum reached new level, some of Idiots really manage not to see that Nusra is ruling Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

monaspa said:


> It's not enough... Carpet bombing is needed in Shit hole called Idlib.
> Go SyAF Raze Islamists to ground
> P.S Stupidity in this forum reached new level, some of Idiots really manage not to see that Nusra is ruling Idlib


Ahrar al Sham said that Idlib will be ruled by civilians, any faction that tries to make it otherwise will be attacked by Ahrar.
And you'd like to carpet bomb a city? How very humane of you. I'm sure you love the Syrian people and care for them.





Theres your Khara going down @Syrian Lion @Serpentine

Look at these terrorists, evacuating civilians from fighting areas. How very murderous of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Syrian Lion said:


> let all terrorists gather in one area and bomb the crap of them...


nice1  

go SAA/SAAF, kill those al qaeda rats !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Why are a lot of the Indians on this forum so ill informed? They're always pro "anti-imperialist" dictatorship. What the hell.

Look at the glorious SAA soldiers, using civilians as human shields to get in and out of cities:








This video highlights why I support the rebels - they had the chance to kill SAA, but they let them go because of civilians. Take note Assadists and Israelis, this is how you avoid civilian casualties - not that you cared anyways.




And another European Islamophobe meets with Assad:
Syria's Assad meets far-right Belgian politician | Middle East Eye

Assad protects Christians!...while bombing them in Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Superboy said:


> Assad is the *elected *legitimate president of Syria. Who are FSA? They are insurgents.


Are you joking ??? Assad is a brutal dictator who inherited power of the country from his daddy...

Soon after the death of Bassel, Hafez Assad made the decision to make Bashar the new heir-apparent. Over the next six and half years, until his death in 2000, Hafez went about systematically preparing Bashar for taking over power. Preparations for a smooth transition were made on three levels. First, support was built up for Bashar in the military and security apparatus. Second, Bashar's image was established with the public. And lastly, Bashar was familiarized with the mechanisms of running the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GBU-28

Hafez was also a dearly loved "elected" politician

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

*US fighter jets dropped gory cartoon leaflets over ISIS's 'capital' in Syria*
MAR. 27, 2015







The United States has dropped tens of thousands of graphic leaflets southwest of the Syrian city of Raqqa recently aimed at discouraging recruitment for the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS).

The grisly, cartoon-style leaflets show recruits lining up to be shoved into a meatgrinder and is part of what the Pentagon formally calls "Military Information Support Operations," or MISO, meant to influence thinking on the battlefield.

The Pentagon said a U.S. Air Force F-15 warplane dropped about 60,000 of the leaflets on March 16.

"The message of this leaflet is that if you allow yourself to be recruited by Daesh (ISIS), you will find yourself in a meat grinder," said Pentagon spokesman Colonel Steve Warren. "It's not beneficial to your health."

The U.S. military has long employed such campaigns in wartime but Warren said this was first of its kind in Syria he was aware of since the United States began bombings in the country last September.

US Drops Anti-ISIS Leaflets Over Syria - ABC News

Daesh brainwashed and recruited 400 children in Syria in the past three months to get them pulverized in a giant meat grinding machine.  May God prevent daesh, nusrat & all other like-minded radical extremist organizations from recruiting unwary Syrian children and send all terrorists, especially their leaders, to hell whether in life or after death. AMEN

Islamic State recruits 400 children since January: Syria monitor| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorists in Idlib demolished the statue of famed Syrian figure, Ibrahim Hanano. Great, because they are 'Syrians fighting for freedom'.

*Ibrahim Hanano is considered one of the most celebrated warriors and heroes of the resistance against the French Mandate. After his death, Hanano's house in Aleppo was used by Syrian nationalists as a "house of the nation." 

Ibrahim Hananu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

@ebray @Dr.Thrax I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

It's considered idolatry - which is Haram!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists in Idlib demolished the statue of famed Syrian figure, Ibrahim Hanano. Great, because they are 'Syrians fighting for freedom'.
> 
> *Ibrahim Hanano is considered one of the most celebrated warriors and heroes of the resistance against the French Mandate. After his death, Hanano's house in Aleppo was used by Syrian nationalists as a "house of the nation."
> 
> Ibrahim Hananu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> @ebray @Dr.Thrax I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.




Criminals. Now they make Kurds mad.  Kurds kill them.


----------



## Madali

They are all foreigners. They don't know who he is. They probably thought he was Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists in Idlib demolished the statue of famed Syrian figure, Ibrahim Hanano. Great, because they are 'Syrians fighting for freedom'.
> 
> *Ibrahim Hanano is considered one of the most celebrated warriors and heroes of the resistance against the French Mandate. After his death, Hanano's house in Aleppo was used by Syrian nationalists as a "house of the nation."
> 
> Ibrahim Hananu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> @ebray @Dr.Thrax I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.



Whatever that reminds them Syria as a nation would bother them.

سرپی جان منبع خبرت کجاست؟ به طور کلی منبع خبری کدوم سایت ها هستند ... البته اگر حمل بر فضولی نکنی ..


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian army secures mountain area near Damascus: Syrian TV| Reuters
(Reuters) - The Syrian army has secured a mountain range near Damascus in an operation against insurgents, Syrian state television said on Tuesday, tightening control over an area important to President Bashar al-Assad after the state lost a city in the northwest.

The army launched a campaign last week to reclaim the Zabadani region, 50 km northwest of Damascus. It is part of an area near the border with Lebanon where the army has often clashed with insurgents including al Qaeda's Nusra Front.

The area is important because of its proximity to the capital and its position on the border.

"Units of the army are in full control of the western mountain range of Zabadani," state television said in a news flash quoting a military source. It said "a number of terrorists" had been killed.


----------



## Madali

*Saudi Arabia, Egypt show discord over Syria*

CAIRO (AP) — Egypt and Saudi Arabia are cooperating militarily to thwart a power grab in Yemen by Shiite rebels, but the agreement on how to deal with the region's complex and intertwined conflicts may stop there. The two countries' diverging interests were evident at the Arab summit over the weekend, particularly over the crises in Syria and Libya.
Related Stories

In Syria's civil war, Saudi Arabia has staunchly stuck by its demands for President Bashar Assad's removal. In a speech to the summit in the Egyptian resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, Saudi King Salman railed against "those with blood on their hands" and said he cannot be any part of a resolution to the war, now in its fifth year.

*In contrast, President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi in his speech urged a political solution, pointing to the need to "confront terrorist organizations" and prevent the collapse of Syrian state institutions. He said Egypt would host a conference of Syria's opposition aimed at unifying its position for political talks.

The speech reflected what el-Sissi has made his top priority since rising to office last year — fighting Islamic militants. Egypt's rhetoric has emphasized the need to preserve Syria as a bulwark against terrorists over the need to remove Assad, though the government has avoided saying that outright. On Friday, a government official told The Associated Press that the Egyptian stance is that Assad's regime "must be part of the negotiations and the transitional period."

"It is not about personalities," the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss the diplomatic efforts.

The differences led to an embarrassing moment after el-Sissi proudly had a letter from Russian President Vladimir Putin read out loud at the summit's closing session Sunday. Russia is a key supporter of Assad and has strong ties to el-Sissi, who gave Putin a lavish welcome in Egypt last month.

In his letter, Putin urged a political solution to the Syria war. After it was read, Saudi Foreign Minister Saud al-Faisal took the microphone and lashed out at Russia in a speech aired live on TV.

"They (Russians) speak about the misery the situation in Syria while they are a main part of the miseries that affects the Syrian people," al-Faisal said, pointing to Moscow's arms sales to Damascus.

El-Sissi thanked al-Faisal for his remarks and, in an apparent attempt to put the best spin on the awkward situation, commented that all Arab leaders emphasize that they seek solutions to regional crises in their contacts with international players. El-Sissi then gave a closing speech praising the new hopes for future joint action sparked by the summit, where the leaders agreed to create a new joint Arab military force. Egypt has been the strongest advocate for the force.*

In Libya, el-Sissi wants regional action against the growing power of Islamic militants, whom Egypt and the United Arab Emirates have already hit with airstrikes several times the past year. In his opening speech to the summit, el-Sissi repeatedly spoke of the need for action in Libya. In contrast, the Saudi king hardly mentioned it — a sign of their differing priorities.

Egyptian columnist Abdullah el-Sinnawi, who is close to the military and el-Sissi, said the lack of agreement is likely to paralyze any future communal action, including through the joint military force.

The two sides don't agree on who the "enemy is, how to hit and what is the priority," el-Sinnawi told AP.

Notably, Assad — who did not attend the summit — told Russian reporters ahead of the gathering that Egypt understands the crisis in Syria and that there is limited security cooperation between the two countries. "We hope to see closer Syrian-Egyptian relations," he said.

*After al-Faisal's speech, a prominent Egyptian TV political show host lay into Saudi Arabia, saying it was equally to blame for Syria's bloodshed with its support of anti-Assad rebels.

"Will you keep lying to us and yourself and the world?" Eissa barked. "Yes, the repressive dictator is killing his people. And this Gulf Arab oil money from Saudi Arabia and Qatar is also killing the Syrian people."*

That prompted an angry response from prominent Saudi columnist Jamal Khashoggi, who said in a tweet that Eissa's "excesses" required action.

"If the media there (in Egypt) was free, I wouldn't have said that. But it is the regime's media," Khashoggi wrote.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> They are all foreigners. They don't know who he is. They probably thought he was Assad.


Most of the fighters were Idlibis and Homsis.


Serpentine said:


> Terrorists in Idlib demolished the statue of famed Syrian figure, Ibrahim Hanano. Great, because they are 'Syrians fighting for freedom'.
> 
> *Ibrahim Hanano is considered one of the most celebrated warriors and heroes of the resistance against the French Mandate. After his death, Hanano's house in Aleppo was used by Syrian nationalists as a "house of the nation."
> 
> Ibrahim Hananu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> @ebray @Dr.Thrax I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.


LOL
All of a sudden you care about the French mandate? Why don't you research who were the French mandate's troops?
(Hint: They were majority Alawite.)
Also, they took the statue down because that's idolatry, which is shirk. Not that shiites would know what shirk is anyways lol.


Madali said:


> *Saudi Arabia, Egypt show discord over Syria*
> 
> CAIRO (AP) — Egypt and Saudi Arabia are cooperating militarily to thwart a power grab in Yemen by Shiite rebels, but the agreement on how to deal with the region's complex and intertwined conflicts may stop there. The two countries' diverging interests were evident at the Arab summit over the weekend, particularly over the crises in Syria and Libya.
> Related Stories
> 
> In Syria's civil war, Saudi Arabia has staunchly stuck by its demands for President Bashar Assad's removal. In a speech to the summit in the Egyptian resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, Saudi King Salman railed against "those with blood on their hands" and said he cannot be any part of a resolution to the war, now in its fifth year.
> 
> *In contrast, President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi in his speech urged a political solution, pointing to the need to "confront terrorist organizations" and prevent the collapse of Syrian state institutions. He said Egypt would host a conference of Syria's opposition aimed at unifying its position for political talks.
> 
> The speech reflected what el-Sissi has made his top priority since rising to office last year — fighting Islamic militants. Egypt's rhetoric has emphasized the need to preserve Syria as a bulwark against terrorists over the need to remove Assad, though the government has avoided saying that outright. On Friday, a government official told The Associated Press that the Egyptian stance is that Assad's regime "must be part of the negotiations and the transitional period."
> 
> "It is not about personalities," the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss the diplomatic efforts.
> 
> The differences led to an embarrassing moment after el-Sissi proudly had a letter from Russian President Vladimir Putin read out loud at the summit's closing session Sunday. Russia is a key supporter of Assad and has strong ties to el-Sissi, who gave Putin a lavish welcome in Egypt last month.
> 
> In his letter, Putin urged a political solution to the Syria war. After it was read, Saudi Foreign Minister Saud al-Faisal took the microphone and lashed out at Russia in a speech aired live on TV.
> 
> "They (Russians) speak about the misery the situation in Syria while they are a main part of the miseries that affects the Syrian people," al-Faisal said, pointing to Moscow's arms sales to Damascus.
> 
> El-Sissi thanked al-Faisal for his remarks and, in an apparent attempt to put the best spin on the awkward situation, commented that all Arab leaders emphasize that they seek solutions to regional crises in their contacts with international players. El-Sissi then gave a closing speech praising the new hopes for future joint action sparked by the summit, where the leaders agreed to create a new joint Arab military force. Egypt has been the strongest advocate for the force.*
> 
> In Libya, el-Sissi wants regional action against the growing power of Islamic militants, whom Egypt and the United Arab Emirates have already hit with airstrikes several times the past year. In his opening speech to the summit, el-Sissi repeatedly spoke of the need for action in Libya. In contrast, the Saudi king hardly mentioned it — a sign of their differing priorities.
> 
> Egyptian columnist Abdullah el-Sinnawi, who is close to the military and el-Sissi, said the lack of agreement is likely to paralyze any future communal action, including through the joint military force.
> 
> The two sides don't agree on who the "enemy is, how to hit and what is the priority," el-Sinnawi told AP.
> 
> Notably, Assad — who did not attend the summit — told Russian reporters ahead of the gathering that Egypt understands the crisis in Syria and that there is limited security cooperation between the two countries. "We hope to see closer Syrian-Egyptian relations," he said.
> 
> *After al-Faisal's speech, a prominent Egyptian TV political show host lay into Saudi Arabia, saying it was equally to blame for Syria's bloodshed with its support of anti-Assad rebels.
> 
> "Will you keep lying to us and yourself and the world?" Eissa barked. "Yes, the repressive dictator is killing his people. And this Gulf Arab oil money from Saudi Arabia and Qatar is also killing the Syrian people."*
> 
> That prompted an angry response from prominent Saudi columnist Jamal Khashoggi, who said in a tweet that Eissa's "excesses" required action.
> 
> "If the media there (in Egypt) was free, I wouldn't have said that. But it is the regime's media," Khashoggi wrote.


You Iranians really love dictatorships don't you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, they took the statue down because that's idolatry, which is shirk. Not that shiites would know what shirk is anyways lol.



Statues are idolatry?  No wonder you support those nutbags in Syria called Islamic extremists.

Anyways, back to my previous post:



> I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Statues are idolatry?


You didnt know? Why did Isis destroy thousands of years old statues in Mossul? Surely not because they were some figures of Iraqi state apparatus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> You didnt know? Why did Isis destroy thousands of years old statues in Mossul? Surely not because they were some figures of Iraqi state apparatus.



ISIS is one thing, a guy who claims supports 'freedom' for Syria and curses Assad 24/7 saying that is another thing.

This is the reality about many of those 'moderate' groups in Syria. When AQ has became officially a part of the 'revolution' and not only accepted, but praised by all other groups, it means the 'revolution' has went directly into the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> ISIS is one thing, a guy who claims supports 'freedom' for Syria and curses Assad 24/7 saying that is another thing.
> 
> This is the reality about many of those 'moderate' groups in Syria. When AQ has became officially a part of the 'revolution' and not only accepted, but praised by all other groups, it means the 'revolution' has went directly into the toilet.


It surely went to the toilet, might have been avoided if the dictator made a dialogue with his citizens in the beginning instead of waiting for years just to make fake elections with North Korean approval in the end, but who am i to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Statues are idolatry?  No wonder you support those nutbags in Syria called Islamic extremists.
> 
> Anyways, back to my previous post:





Serpentine said:


> ISIS is one thing, a guy who claims supports 'freedom' for Syria and curses Assad 24/7 saying that is another thing.
> 
> This is the reality about many of those 'moderate' groups in Syria. When AQ has became officially a part of the 'revolution' and not only accepted, but praised by all other groups, it means the 'revolution' has went directly into the toilet.


I agree with ISIS on two things: No cigarettes and no statues, although their methods of enforcement for both are bad. now suddenly I'll become a pro-ISIS guy simply because I said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It surely went to the toilet, might have been avoided if the dictator made a dialogue with his citizens in the beginning instead of waiting for years just to make fake elections with North Korean approval in the end, but who am i to talk.



You ignored the role of foreign countries who wanted to force the 'revolution' down the throat of Syria, not just one side is at fault. Some of those countries supporting the 'revolution' haven't had even one election during their whole history, which is the irony of course.



Dr.Thrax said:


> I agree with ISIS on two things: No cigarettes and no statues, although their methods of enforcement for both are bad. now suddenly I'll become a pro-ISIS guy simply because I said that.



You don't become ISIS, but your ideology says exactly what they say. Show me where in Islam statues are idolatry? If that's the case, Kaaba itself is the biggest symbol of idolatry of its kind. It's not a statue, but people are literally circling a stone and worshiping it. I applies ISIS standards here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> You ignored the role of foreign countries who wanted to force the 'revolution' down the throat of Syria, not just one side is at fault. Some of those countries supporting the 'revolution' haven't had even one election during their whole history, which is the irony of course.


Maybe but that doesnt legitimate to flush your country down the toilet just to not to loose power, look at Tunisia, happened fast and clean, what was different in their case compared to all the other Arab Spring countries?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You ignored the role of foreign countries who wanted to force the 'revolution' down the throat of Syria, not just one side is at fault. Some of those countries supporting the 'revolution' haven't had even one election during their whole history, which is the irony of course.


And you ignore the role of foreign countries in forcing Assad down the throats of the Syrian people.


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> You ignored the role of foreign countries who wanted to force the 'revolution' down the throat of Syria, not just one side is at fault. Some of those countries supporting the 'revolution' haven't had even one election during their whole history, which is the irony of course.



One of them even doesn't have constitution let alone holding election...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And you ignore the role of foreign countries in forcing Assad down the throats of the Syrian people.



You could hold talks with him, have a fair election with your own representatives and if Assad lost, you could kick him out. Assad was ready to talk since day one, but those 'rebels' were not satisfied with anything except his head chopped off. Now look at Syria.



xenon54 said:


> Maybe but that doesnt legitimate to flush your country down the toilet just to not to loose power, look at Tunisia, happened fast and clean, what was different in their case compared to all the other Arab Spring countries?



Difference in Tunisia was, there was no foreign intervention. Look at Libya now, a beacon of democracy it is, no ISIS presence at all. Foreign countries insisted on supporting armed groups since day 1. Iran came in much later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You could hold talks with him, have a fair election with your own representatives and if Assad lost, you could kick him out. Assad was ready to talk since they one, but those 'rebels' were not satisfied with anything except his head chopped off. Now look at Syria.


lol. Talks with a dictator? Tell me how well talks worked out with Saddam.
We tried talks, but if you haven't noticed, we kinda got massacred during protests. And tortured to death. Eh, but talks, right? Right?
And yes, the Syrians are not satisfied until Assad dies. Why? 45 years of oppression, that's why. I'm sure your ancestors loved the Shah and had talks with him, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. Talks with a dictator? Tell me how well talks worked out with Saddam.
> We tried talks, but if you haven't noticed, we kinda got massacred during protests. And tortured to death. Eh, but talks, right? Right?
> And yes, the Syrians are not satisfied until Assad dies. Why? 45 years of oppression, that's why. I'm sure your ancestors loved the Shah and had talks with him, right?


The difference between Shah and Assad is, Shah didn't want to leave power, he wanted to satisfy revolutionaries by few symbolic changes. But Assad has said he is ready to stand in an election with international observers in case the fighting stops.

How could you say the majority wanted him gone?

Look at Yemen now, if you call those in Syria revolutionary, those in Yemen are actually much more than revolutionaries, because they don't behead anyone, don't blow themselves up among Yemenis and etc. Can you tell me what is your stance on Yemen? What about Bahrain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The difference between Shah and Assad is, Shah didn't want to leave power, he wanted to satisfy revolutionaries by few symbolic changes. But Assad has said he is ready to stand in an election with international observers in case the fighting stops.
> 
> How could you say the majority wanted him gone?
> 
> Look at Yemen now, if you call those in Syria revolutionary, those in Yemen are actually much more than revolutionaries, because they don't behead anyone, don't blow themselves up among Yemenis and etc. Can you tell me what is your stance on Yemen? What about Bahrain?


LOL
Assad was willing to give up power? Then why didn't he leave when protests were taking place? And no, there were no international observers in the elections (as in, no anti-Assad or neutral observers as there were pro-Assad "observers")
The majority want him gone because he kills them. Phone everyone in Aleppo, 90% of them will tell you they want him gone. 90%.
lol, Houthis opened fire on protesters in multiple areas in Yemen. That's not "revolutionary," then again, killing Sunnis is "revolutionary" for twelver shiites anyways.
Bahrain is a dictatorial idiot in power. Never supported him, and even went against him previously in my posts. Although the protesters do use violence sometimes, while claiming to be peaceful. Video evidence proves that. (Unless molotov cocktails are peaceful.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> But Assad has said he is ready to stand in an election with international observers in case the fighting stops.


C'mon serpi i know your smarter than this. 

Syrian elections comedy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Assad was willing to give up power? Then why didn't he leave when protests were taking place? And no, there were no international observers in the elections (as in, no anti-Assad or neutral observers as there were pro-Assad "observers")
> The majority want him gone because he kills them. Phone everyone in Aleppo, 90% of them will tell you they want him gone. 90%.
> lol, Houthis opened fire on protesters in multiple areas in Yemen. That's not "revolutionary," then again, killing Sunnis is "revolutionary" for twelver shiites anyways.
> Bahrain is a dictatorial idiot in power. Never supported him, and even went against him previously in my posts. Although the protesters do use violence sometimes, while claiming to be peaceful. Video evidence proves that. (Unless molotov cocktails are peaceful.)



If you sure the majority of Syrians hate him so there shouldn't be any problem ... let him to stand as a candidate in a free election and Syrian will vote and choose their president.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

raptor22 said:


> If you sure the majority of Syrians hate him so there shouldn't be any problem ... let him to stand as a candidate in a free election and Syrian will vote and choose their president.


There is no such thing as a "free election" in Syria under the Assads.


ebray said:


> Election results since Assad took over. Syria is officially a "republic".
> 
> View attachment 208877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

They never learn...

_Turkey: Training, Arming Syrian Rebels Could Start in May
ANKARA, Turkey — Mar 31, 2015, 7:29 AM ET
Associated Press_

_
Turkey’s defense minister says a joint Turkish-U.S. program to train and arm Syrian rebels fighting the Islamic State group could begin in May.

Ismet Yilmaz, however, told reporters Tuesday that the sides were still holding talks on the soldiers to be chosen for the program.

Turkey and the U.S. reached a deal on training and arming the rebels in February after several months of negotiations. Turkish officials had previously said training would start in March.

The U.S. has screened about 1,200 moderate Syrian rebels to participate in training in Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar. U.S. Congress passed legislation authorizing the training and providing $500 million for training about 5,000 rebels over the next year.

Yilmaz said Turkey supports British participation in the program as observers or trainers._

Also, 500 million for training 5,000 rebels? That’s 100,000 USD per person!


----------



## Syrian Lion

raptor22 said:


> If you sure the majority of Syrians hate him so there shouldn't be any problem ... let him to stand as a candidate in a free election and Syrian will vote and choose their president.


The west fears democracy, they know Alasad will win easily, they were against elections and against peace they told their puppets to no elect a person to run because they will lose badly, Alasad gained more popularity thanks to people like Thrax... Thrax doesn't know he works for Alasad by giving him more popularity lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> The west fears democracy, they know Alasad will win easily, they were against elections and against peace they told their puppets to no elect a person to run because they will lose badly, Alasad gained more popularity thanks to people like Thrax... Thrax doesn't know he works for Alasad by giving him more popularity lol...


lol, I'm sure 100% of people will always agree on anything. Stop wasting precious oxygen please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Assad was willing to give up power? Then why didn't he leave when protests were taking place? And no, there were no international observers in the elections (as in, no anti-Assad or neutral observers as there were pro-Assad "observers")
> The majority want him gone because he kills them. Phone everyone in Aleppo, 90% of them will tell you they want him gone. 90%.
> lol, Houthis opened fire on protesters in multiple areas in Yemen. That's not "revolutionary," then again, killing Sunnis is "revolutionary" for twelver shiites anyways.
> Bahrain is a dictatorial idiot in power. Never supported him, and even went against him previously in my posts. Although the protesters do use violence sometimes, while claiming to be peaceful. Video evidence proves that. (Unless molotov cocktails are peaceful.)


Didn't say Assad was willing to give up power for nothing, I said he will participate in a fair elections with candidates from all sides and if he loes, he will leave. But the fighting never stopped.

How many civilians did Houthis kill? How many civilians have the coalition killed? And comparing Houthis to those rebels in Syria is meaningless, level of violence used by each side is not even comparable.
Are you seriously comparing the 'violence' by protesters in Bahrain with Syria? Do you even call that violence considering they were fully peaceful for an entire year and even after that, they only used some molotovs on cars.

In Syria, nearly 70,000 SAA/NDF have been killed and little larger number for rebels. the rest are mostly civilians. Now compare that numbers with Bahrain and Yemen. In Bahrain, 95 people have been killed, 90 civilians and 5 regime soldiers.

In Yemen,hundreds of Zaidis and Houthis (civilians) have been killed by former dictaror Saleh, and the coalition have killed nearly 100 people by now. Houthis would only wish to come close to those numbers.

Don't even dare to demoralize Houthis for 'shooting at civilinas' while supporting those lunatic nutbags in Syria.
\


xenon54 said:


> C'mon serpi i know your smarter than this.
> 
> Syrian elections comedy



I didn't mean that election, I meant the one which would be held with international inspections and with candidates from all opposition parties. Assad said if the fighting stops, he is ready to do that. But those fighting him never accepted that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Didn't say Assad was willing to give up power for nothing, I said he will participate in a fair elections with candidates from all sides and if he loes, he will leave. But the fighting never stopped.
> 
> How many civilians did Houthis kill? How many civilians have the coalition killed? And comparing Houthis to those rebels in Syria is meaningless, level of violence used by each side is not even comparable.
> Are you seriously comparing the 'violence' by protesters in Bahrain with Syria? Do you even call that violence considering they were fully peaceful for an entire year and even after that, they only used some molotovs on cars.
> 
> In Syria, nearly 70,000 SAA/NDF have been killed and little larger number for rebels. the rest are mostly civilians. Now compare that numbers with Bahrain and Yemen. In Bahrain, 95 people have been killed, 90 civilians and 5 regime soldiers.
> 
> In Yemen,hundreds of Zaidis and Houthis (civilians) have been killed by former dictaror Saleh, and the coalition have killed nearly 100 people by now. Houthis would only wish to come close to those numbers.
> 
> Don't even dare to demoralize Houthis for 'shooting at civilinas' while supporting those lunatic nutbags in Syria.


Do you not understand? There is no such thing as fair elections in Assad-controlled Syria.
Both coalition and Houthis have blood on their hands. But 1 is clearly morally superior.
Never compared Bahrain with Syria.
120,000 SAA/NDF killed, around 100,000 rebels martyred. Check your numbers.
lol, Saleh was pro-Houthi. Cut the crap.
I guess lunatic nutbags = Sunnis. Great logic there comrade

In other news, Jaish al Fateh have cut the supply line between Ariha and Jisr al-Sughour by capturing 2 checkpoints along the highway. Looks like they're surrounding Ariha like they did with Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Do you not understand? There is no such thing as fair elections in Assad-controlled Syria.
> Both coalition and Houthis have blood on their hands. But 1 is clearly morally superior.
> Never compared Bahrain with Syria.



Of course, the ones you prefer are morally superior. You shouldn't have any problems if Iran officially launches an invasion on Syria, right? We will be morally superior as you say.



Dr.Thrax said:


> 120,000 SAA/NDF killed, around 100,000 rebels martyred. Check your numbers.


So where are the civilians here? No civilians killed? Total casualty of this war is about 220,000.
Your numbers are not true and even if they are, that makes it even worse. All the bs reports that 'Assad has killed 220,000' as we hear the opposition and media blabber are proved to be bs. Majority of those killed in this war are on Assad's side and that says *a lot*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Syrian Lion said:


> The west fears democracy, they know Alasad will win easily, they were against elections and against peace they told their puppets to no elect a person to run because they will lose badly, Alasad gained more popularity thanks to people like Thrax... Thrax doesn't know he works for Alasad by giving him more popularity lol...



Actually none of their allies in the ME (there are exceptions) don't enjoy it ... actually they do know if they let people to choose there would be future for them in the region ..



Dr.Thrax said:


> There is no such thing as a "free election" in Syria under the Assads.



You keep saying this for a while , we say a free election with an international observation which could guarantee the outcome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Retreating Assad forces in Idlib City using civilians as human shields. Check in at at 2:42, Syrian troops can be seen fleeing amid civilians leaving the area:






Syria National Hospital announce that 55 civilians killed by airstrikes & rocket shelling in Idlib residential neighborhood since insurgents took over the city

Assad barrel bombs Christians in Idlib.





@Serpentine I condemn all fundamentalism and extremism in the opposition. But which one should be given more Importance, the sanctity of innocent human life or a statue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Idlib council to be 15 seats: x9 Ahrar al-Sham, x4 Jabhat al-Nusra, x1 Faylaq al-Sham & x1 Jund al-Aqsa

الحياة - خلافات حول تشكيل الإدارة المدنية في إدلب

Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

> I condemn all fundamentalism and extremism in the opposition. But who should be given more Importance, the sanctity of innocent human life or a statue?



It wasn't a choice between an innocent life & a statue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Idlib council to be 15 seats: x9 Ahrar al-Sham, x4 Jabhat al-Nusra, x1 Faylaq al-Sham & x1 Jund al-Aqsa
> 
> الحياة - خلافات حول تشكيل الإدارة المدنية في إدلب
> 
> Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda!




So it is Qaeda after all. The FSA flag I saw was only fo sho 

Ahrar al-Sham is not part of FSA. Ahrar al-Sham is part of Qaeda. 

Ahrar ash-Sham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Ahrar al-Sham is not part of FSA. Ahrar al-Sham is part of Qaeda.
> 
> Ahrar ash-Sham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Its not part of any Al Qaeda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Its not part of any Al Qaeda.




There is no 1 Qaeda. All Safafist Jihadi groups, from Dawn Brigade in Libya to Taliban in Pakistan, are considered part of Qaeda for simplicity of referring to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

All these groups are so confusing. Even if these terrorists "win", how the hell will they be able to run a country, when there are a million of different groups?


----------



## Superboy

Madali said:


> All these groups are so confusing. Even if these terrorists "win", how the hell will they be able to run a country, when there are a million of different groups?




They fight and kill each other for land and power all the time.


----------



## Hindustani78

Islamic State kills 30 in Syrian village - The Hindu
The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which uses a network of contacts to monitor the four-year-old civil war, said Islamic State fighters had killed entire families and the dead included people who had been burnt to death. The population includes Alawites and Ismailis — sects deemed heretical by the puritanical Sunni Islam espoused by Islamic State, said Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Observatory.

Alawites, Ismailis and Sunni residents were among the dead, he said. The area is some 200 km from Raqqa — the de facto capital of the Islamic State’s self-declared caliphate that spans territory in both Syria and Iraq. It is part of the western region where Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has sought to shore up his control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Of course, the ones you prefer are morally superior. You shouldn't have any problems if Iran officially launches an invasion on Syria, right? We will be morally superior as you say.
> 
> 
> So where are the civilians here? No civilians killed? Total casualty of this war is about 220,000.
> Your numbers are not true and even if they are, that makes it even worse. All the bs reports that 'Assad has killed 220,000' as we hear the opposition and media blabber are proved to be bs. Majority of those killed in this war are on Assad's side and that says *a lot*.


Saudis are morally superior because they aren't trying to impose Shiism on a majority Sunni population. And no, Iran has no reason to invade Syria, unless they want to cause a full-blown Sunni-Shia war.
It's more than 220,000. SNHR (NOT SOHR, SNHR) puts the number of civilians killed by the government at 177,000. That is a possible number. The Syria campaign puts the number at 79,000 (as of January), which I will admit is a bit too low.
Anyways, the number of dead is at least 300,000. 120,000 Assadists, 100,000 rebels, and either 177,000 or 79,000 civilians, depending on which figure is chosen. After following SNHR for a while now, I'm leaning towards 177,000 because almost 50 civilians are dying per day, whether it be barrel bomb or other means.
Proved to be BS? Please show me this "proof." Now you're just calling Syrians numbers.
Yeah, that's saying Assad's army is as pathetic as Iran's. Most civilians who died were on rebel side btw.

@Superboy is ill informed. He thinks everyone against Assad is Qaeda, including civilians.
Ahrar al Sham is part of IF, which are allied to FSA. They have many similar ideologies as FSA, might as well call them that (although it would be incorrect.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar al Sham is part of IF, which are allied to FSA.




These jihadis love to kill FSA. Get your facts straight. They killed FSA in Douma. Douma is now Islamic Front territory.

Islamic Front Rebels Seize Damascus Suburb From Moderate Rivals -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> These jihadis love to kill FSA. Get your facts straight. They killed FSA in Douma. Douma is now Islamic Front territory.
> 
> Islamic Front Rebels Seize Damascus Suburb From Moderate Rivals -- News from Antiwar.com


It was barely a fight. Plus, Zahran is a little crazy sometimes but he is no where near Al Qaeda. And they didn't kill any rebels there. Just FYI.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saudis are morally superior because they aren't trying to impose Shiism on a majority Sunni population. And no, Iran has no reason to invade Syria, unless they want to cause a full-blown Sunni-Shia war.


But they imposed Sunnis on a majority Shia population in Bahrain (huge fail and hypocrisy). Houthis never intended on ruling Yemen, if they wanted, their leader would be president by now. They gave Hadi 4 months to deal with corruption in the country and the stooge did nothing, now he has invited foreign forces to Yemen.


Dr.Thrax said:


> has no reason to invade Syria, unless they want to cause a full-blown Sunni-Shia war.
> It's more than 220,000. SNHR (NOT SOHR, SNHR) puts the number of civilians killed by the government at 177,000. That is a possible number. The Syria campaign puts the number at 79,000 (as of January), which I will admit is a bit too low.
> Anyways, the number of dead is at least 300,000. 120,000 Assadists, 100,000 rebels, and either 177,000 or 79,000 civilians, depending on which figure is chosen. After following SNHR for a while now, I'm leaning towards 177,000 because almost 50 civilians are dying per day, whether it be barrel bomb or other means.
> Proved to be BS? Please show me this "proof." Now you're just calling Syrians numbers.
> Yeah, that's saying Assad's army is as pathetic as Iran's. Most civilians who died were on rebel side btw.


It seems they are more of numbers for you than me. so you are saying 400,000 have been killed by now. I don't think that's true as it's almost the double of other figures.

This war has no 'winning', let me assure you of that. Even if they capture all Syria, it's already a lost war. As long as rebels align themselves with terrorists and as long as they refuse a political solution, this nightmare will go on. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Serpentine bro, don't waster your time.with thrax he praises alqaeda and he tries to deny that f$a terrorists are not working with alqaeda even when their master Ford admitted it... So wasting your time with him will bring you and us nothing, he is hardcore extremist, he is against Syria even supports destroying Syria history and pride he called a simple statue of Hanono shirk and yet the infidel west is arming and training them you see the hypocrisy here? He is trying to be a Muslim while his masters are in the west training his terrorists...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> But they imposed Sunnis on a majority Shia population in Bahrain (huge fail and hypocrisy). Houthis never intended on ruling Yemen, if they wanted, their leader would be president by now. They gave Hadi 4 months to deal with corruption in the country and the stooge did nothing, now he has invited foreign forces to Yemen.
> 
> It seems they are more of numbers for you than me. so you are saying 400,000 have been killed by now. I don't think that's true as it's almost the double of other figures.
> 
> This war has no 'winning', let me assure you of that. Even if they capture all Syria, it's already a lost war. As long as rebels align themselves with terrorists and as long as they refuse a political solution, this nightmare will go on. That's it.


Saudis didn't do that. Bahrain gov't isn't imposing Sunni Islam on Shiites. But Shiites are imposing Shiism on Sunnis. And they already rule Yemen, and their leader is already essentially president.
Considering 50 people died per day? Let's say this happened for the last 3 months (which it did, and the 50 people per day figure is only for civilian casualties.) That's 90 x 50 = 4,500. 4,500 civilians died in the last 3 months due to Assad, all figures recorded by SNHR. 50 people per day is an average figure. Now factor in soldier casualties and that's another few thousand.
This war does have winning. It's winning against Assad and the Iranian proxies. And no, we don't align ourselves with terrorists. Nusra will be gone after ISIS and Assad are gone. Also, tell me how that "political solution" worked out with Saddam. Or any other dictator for that matter. Ukraine tried 2 ceasefires, Russia violated both. Israel offered to stop the killing of Palestinians, yet they still do. (And still build illegal settlements.)
Political solutions don't work when one of the parties involved never wanted it in the first place.



Syrian Lion said:


> @Serpentine bro, don't waster your time.with thrax he praises alqaeda and he tries to deny that f$a terrorists are not working with alqaeda even when their master Ford admitted it... So wasting your time with him will bring you and us nothing, he is hardcore extremist, he is against Syria even supports destroying Syria history and pride he called a simple statue of Hanono shirk and yet the infidel west is arming and training them you see the hypocrisy here? He is trying to be a Muslim while his masters are in the west training his terrorists...


First of all, I expressed my opposition to Nusra multiple times, and I never denied that we don't work with them. A 3 front war is not wise. My master is Allah, not some retarded ambassador. You can call me extremist all you want, but the truth stands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> First of all, I expressed my opposition to Nusra multiple times, and I never denied that we don't work with them. A 3 front war is not wise. My master is Allah, not some retarded ambassador. You can call me extremist all you want, but the truth stands.


No you praised them and even made a post thanking them... You worship the west and even got mad when USA didn't attack or invaded Syria... You work with the infidels they train and arm you, how do you even sleep at night knowing that the infidels west arming and training you to kill other Muslims and human beings.. Yeah your hypocrite.. Again go beg the west for help...

Anyways I should follow my own policy and not waste time with AQ supporters and hypocrites..


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saudis didn't do that. Bahrain gov't isn't imposing Sunni Islam on Shiites. But Shiites are imposing Shiism on Sunnis. And they already rule Yemen, and their leader is already essentially president.
> Considering 50 people died per day? Let's say this happened for the last 3 months (which it did, and the 50 people per day figure is only for civilian casualties.) That's 90 x 50 = 4,500. 4,500 civilians died in the last 3 months due to Assad, all figures recorded by SNHR. 50 people per day is an average figure. Now factor in soldier casualties and that's another few thousand.
> This war does have winning. It's winning against Assad and the Iranian proxies. And no, we don't align ourselves with terrorists. Nusra will be gone after ISIS and Assad are gone. Also, tell me how that "political solution" worked out with Saddam. Or any other dictator for that matter. Ukraine tried 2 ceasefires, Russia violated both. Israel offered to stop the killing of Palestinians, yet they still do. (And still build illegal settlements.)
> Political solutions don't work when one of the parties involved never wanted it in the first place.
> 
> 
> First of all, I expressed my opposition to Nusra multiple times, and I never denied that we don't work with them. A 3 front war is not wise. My master is Allah, not some retarded ambassador. You can call me extremist all you want, but the truth stands.



Arguing with someone who doesn't hesitate to bring excuses even for dirtiest acts is useless. Was Assad imposing 'Shiism' on Syrians?

Syria is a secular country, Bahrain is not. And there is a reason the majority of population came in to streets in Bahrain demanding reforms and freedoms. They are not even asking for a regime change and they are being shot at by the most oppressive regimes in the world. And you have the audacity to tell me Saudis didn't impose their stooge on Bahrain? I don't think I can take even one word you say seriously from now. You are ready to bring excuses for the most evil things around if they suit your interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> No you praised them and even made a post thanking them... You worship the west and even got mad when USA didn't attack or invaded Syria... You work with the infidels they train and arm you, how do you even sleep at night knowing that the infidels west arming and training you to kill other Muslims and human beings.. Yeah your hypocrite.. Again go beg the west for help...
> 
> Anyways I should follow my own policy and not waste time with AQ supporters and hypocrites..


Never praised them, but I did thank them for killing Assadists. That still doesn't make me allied with them.
I worship Allah, not the west. And I never wanted US airstrikes, all I wanted was a NFZ and Naval blockade of weapons shipments. I work with the infidels? Did you turn into a shiite extremist over night? lol.
How do you sleep at night while supporting the Assads who killed hundreds of thousands of Syrians, Russians who killed 1.5 million Afghan civilians, and Chinese who killed countless Tibetans and Uighurs? You're the hypocrite here. You claim to be "anti-imperialist" yet the countries that you bend over for are the worst imperialists.
Yes yes, please do get off this forum. Maybe kill yourself while you're at it, and see how much Jesus really loves you (Hint: He hates you.)



Serpentine said:


> Arguing with someone who doesn't hesitate to bring excuses even for dirtiest acts is useless. Was Assad imposing 'Shiism' on Syrians?
> 
> Syria is a secular country, Bahrain is not. And there is a reason the majority of population came in to streets in Bahrain demanding reforms and freedoms. They are not even asking for a regime change and they are being shot at by the most opprrssive regimes in the world. And you have the audacity to tell me Saudis didn't impose their stooge on Bahrain? I don't think I can take even one word you say seriously from now. You are ready to bring excuses for the most evil things around if they suit your interests.


Assad was ruling with an Iron fist, but I never suggested he is imposing Shiism on Syrians. Shiites he brought from abroad are doing so though. Ashura celebrations in Damascus on a large-scale when previously that was unheard of, are a great example.
Secular country? Sure, where a "Muslim" needs to be president of it. Don't care what Bahrain is (secular or not), all I need to know is there are idiots in power and some idiots among the ones protesting that power. Also good job changing the subject from Syria to Yemen and then to Bahrain.
I never said Saudis are not supporting the Bahraini leader, but they don't impose Sunni Islam on the Shiites in Bahrain. How dense are you to not be able to comprehend that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never praised them, but I did thank them for killing Assadists. That still doesn't make me allied with them.
> I worship Allah, not the west. And I never wanted US airstrikes, all I wanted was a NFZ and Naval blockade of weapons shipments. I work with the infidels? Did you turn into a shiite extremist over night? lol.
> How do you sleep at night while supporting the Assads who killed hundreds of thousands of Syrians, Russians who killed 1.5 million Afghan civilians, and Chinese who killed countless Tibetans and Uighurs? You're the hypocrite here. You claim to be "anti-imperialist" yet the countries that you bend over for are the worst imperialists.
> Yes yes, please do get off this forum. Maybe kill yourself while you're at it, and see how much Jesus really loves you (Hint: He hates you.)


See you don't know Jesus, he doesn't hate, even when he was crucified he forgave his enemies... So I forgive you kid, but you have to ask God for forgiveness... See I'm against imperialism either west or East, however in today's world the east is working on balance while the west is invading counties and installing puppets and that's what you want, you think the west is helping you because they love or care about you and humanity? They are helping you to make you their puppets...

And don't mix or put together the words Jesus and hate, it doesn't make sense...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian Lion said:


> See you don't know Jesus, he doesn't have, even when he was crucified he forgave his enemies... So I forgive you kid, but you have to ask God for forgiveness... See I'm against imperialism either west or East, however in today's world the east is working on balance while the west is invading counties and installing puppets and that's what you want, you think the west is helping you because they love or care about you and humanity? They are helping you to make you their puppets...
> 
> And don't mix or put together the words Jesus and hate, it doesn't make sense...


I don't know Jesus because I'm Muslim? Okay Kiddo. I have to ask God for forgiveness because we don't worship Humans. 
So governments that are puppets to Russia and China are okay because the West is doing it? That means its okay to behead people because ISIS are doing it.
lol, the U.S. doesn't really care about Syrians, I acknowledge that, but they're too stupid to see that they'll never control Syria in the slightest, since Islamists are the majority of the rebels (including FSA).
Jesus (pbuh), just like all the other prophets, dislikes the ignorant. So that explains your relationship with him.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never praised them, but I did thank them for killing Assadists. That still doesn't make me allied with them.
> I worship Allah, not the west. And I never wanted US airstrikes, all I wanted was a NFZ and Naval blockade of weapons shipments. I work with the infidels? Did you turn into a shiite extremist over night? lol.
> How do you sleep at night while supporting the Assads who killed hundreds of thousands of Syrians, Russians who killed 1.5 million Afghan civilians, and Chinese who killed countless Tibetans and Uighurs? You're the hypocrite here. You claim to be "anti-imperialist" yet the countries that you bend over for are the worst imperialists.
> Yes yes, please do get off this forum. Maybe kill yourself while you're at it, and see how much Jesus really loves you (Hint: He hates you.)
> 
> 
> Assad was ruling with an Iron fist, but I never suggested he is imposing Shiism on Syrians. Shiites he brought from abroad are doing so though. Ashura celebrations in Damascus on a large-scale when previously that was unheard of, are a great example.
> Secular country? Sure, where a "Muslim" needs to be president of it. Don't care what Bahrain is (secular or not), all I need to know is there are idiots in power and some idiots among the ones protesting that power. Also good job changing the subject from Syria to Yemen and then to Bahrain.
> I never said Saudis are not supporting the Bahraini leader, but they don't impose Sunni Islam on the Shiites in Bahrain. How dense are you to not be able to comprehend that?



And show me one single incident that Shiism is being imposed on Sunnis by force, not only in Syria, but anywhere in this world.

What's your problem with Ashura celebrations? Do you feel Shiism is being 'imposed' on you by seeing that? Those ceremonies are even held in European and American countries. I bet Shiism is being imposed on Europe. You are unbelievable.

Saudis are keeping in power the Sunni minority and that means imposing their stooge on the country, Shia or Sunni doesn't make a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't know Jesus because I'm Muslim? Okay Kiddo. I have to ask God for forgiveness because we don't worship Humans.
> So governments that are puppets to Russia and China are okay because the West is doing it? That means its okay to behead people because ISIS are doing it.
> lol, the U.S. doesn't really care about Syrians, I acknowledge that, but they're too stupid to see that they'll never control Syria in the slightest, since Islamists are the majority of the rebels (including FSA).
> Jesus (pbuh), just like all the other prophets, dislikes the ignorant. So that explains your relationship with him.


No you just don't know Jesus that you made silly mistake by putting the words Jesus and hate in the same sentence... Russia and China don't have puppets, they have allies, that's th different between west and east... The west have puppets and use them as they like, and that's why the west war on Syria is to control the country... USA is arming and training Islamists, and Islamists countries like Saudi Arabia and etc are pure western puppets, so yes the west controls Islamists and even helped them, remember who helped bin laden? Who gave birth to alqaeda? Who made i$i$ strong? Yes the west..

Anyways I'm done with you, you have so much to learn and your ignorant racist mentality is stopping you from accepting the true facts..

Take care, I will be praying for you... May God heal you...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> And show me one single incident that Shiism is being imposed in Sunnis not only in Syria, but anywhere in this world.
> 
> What's your problem with Ashura celebrations? Do you feel Shiism is being 'imposed' on you by seeing that? Those ceremonies are even held in European and American countries. I bet Shiism is being imposed on Europe. You are unbelievable.
> 
> Saudis are keeping in power the Sunni minority and that means imposing their stooge on the country, Shia or Sunni doesn't make a difference.


Lebanon. Hezbollah attacks Syrian refugees and Lebanese residents of Arsal. Sunnis are being beheaded by Shiite militias in Iraq for being Sunni. Hundreds of other cases.
Ashura celebrations, that were unheard of before, being guarded by shiite militias, and not allowing anyone near thme, meaning that no Damascene has any freedom of movement during them. Sure, that's totally not enforcing religious discrimination.
Bahrain is 46-70% Shiite, the figures are arguable. And not all Shiites are protesting him, and a lot of the Sunnis aren't, because they know what comes after he gets imposed. Iran comes after. That still doesn't justify his iron-fist rule though.



Syrian Lion said:


> No you just don't know Jesus that you made silly mistake by putting the words Jesus and hate in the same sentence... Russia and China don't have puppets, they have allies, that's th different between west and east... The west have puppets and use them as they like, and that's why the west war on Syria is to control the country... USA is arming and training Islamists, and is list countries like Saudi Arabia and etc are pure western puppets, so yes the west controls Islamists and even helped them, remember who helped bin laden? Who gave birth to alqaeda? Who made i$i$ strong? Yes the west..
> 
> Anyways I'm done with you, you have so much to learn and your ignorant racist mentality is stopping you from accepting the true facts..
> 
> Take care, I will be praying for you... May God heal you...


I guess the governments of Syria, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Zimbabwe, etc. are not puppets, at all. Sure.
And no, the US wants secularists in power, not Islamists. Only 1 Islamist group was vetted, and that was the one dedicated to fighting ISIS.
Yes, Jordan, Saudi, etc. are all western puppets. Which is why Jordan has a 10 billion dollar nuclear reactor deal with Russia and Saudi Arabia bought 45 artillery pieces from China. So puppet.
Al Qaeda was an extremist offshoot of the Mujahideen, that wasn't the west's fault. ISIS was formed in 1999, and if you haven't noticed, the US have basically been fighting them since 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Lebanon. Hezbollah attacks Syrian refugees and Lebanese residents of Arsal. Sunnis are being beheaded by Shiite militias in Iraq for being Sunni. Hundreds of other cases.


Tell that lies to someone who buys it. 


Dr.Thrax said:


> Ashura celebrations, that were unheard of before, being guarded by shiite militias, and not allowing anyone near thme, meaning that no Damascene has any freedom of movement during them. Sure, that's totally not enforcing religious discrimination.
> Bahrain is 46-70% Shiite, the figures are arguable. And not all Shiites are protesting him, and a lot of the Sunnis aren't, because they know what comes after he gets imposed. Iran comes after. That still doesn't justify his iron-fist rule though.


The ceremonies are protected because there is a history of nutbag animals blowing up themselves in the ceremony killing people. That's why. If you call Ashura ceremonies Shiism being imposed on others, then it's being imposed on people in thousands of cities every year.that's good.

I'm done with you here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> I guess the governments of Syria, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Zimbabwe, etc. are not puppets, at all. Sure.
> And no, the US wants secularists in power, not Islamists. Only 1 Islamist group was vetted, and that was the one dedicated to fighting ISIS.
> Yes, Jordan, Saudi, etc. are all western puppets. *Which is why Jordan has a 10 billion dollar nuclear reactor deal with Russia and Saudi Arabia bought 45 artillery pieces from China. So puppet.*
> Al Qaeda was an extremist offshoot of the Mujahideen, that wasn't the west's fault. ISIS was formed in 1999, and if you haven't noticed, the US have basically been fighting them since 2003.


 USA and China have trade, USA and Russia also, does that mean they are puppets of each other?
How sad to see people like you wasted a precious gift from God, the brain, your brain is so brainwashed you can't even think right?... So you admit that USA supported the mijhadeen aka Islamists... So stop saying the USA doesn't support Islamists...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Tell that lies to someone who buys it.
> 
> The ceremonies are protected because there is a history of nutbag animals blowing up themselves in the ceremony killing people. That's why. If you call Ashura ceremonies Shiism being imposed on others, then it's being imposed on people in thousands of cities every year.that's good.
> 
> I'm done with you here.


Why don't you just google Shia militia war crimes in Iraq? Or here, something even better: Let me google that for you
The ceremonies aren't "well protected." They're preventing anyone from getting around and about in Damascus. Plus, most of the celebrators in that ceremony (according to many Damascenes themselves) where Iranian, Afghan, or Iraqi. And they were held in even Sunni parts of Damascus (not just the Sayyida Zayneb shrine.)


Syrian Lion said:


> USA and China have trade, USA and Russia also, does that mean they are puppets of each other?
> How sad to see people like you wasted a precious gift from God, the brain, your brain is so brainwashed you can't even think right?... So you admit that USA supported the mijhadeen aka Islamists... So stop saying the USA doesn't support Islamists...


Trade is different than weapons purchases. Much different.
USA supported Mujahideen, but they clearly aren't supporting the Islamic Front in Syria, the main rebel Islamist group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Trade is different than weapons purchases. Much different.
> USA supported Mujahideen, but they clearly aren't supporting the Islamic Front in Syria, the main rebel Islamist group.


You know that USA buys Russian weapons... 
USA supported Mujahideen, aren't those Mujahideen Islamists? USA is supporting hardcore Islamists and even to point where f$a leaders asked USA to remove al nu$ra from terrorists list because f$a are like them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

This was actually videotaped in *27th of March 2015*, I'll take it as a lie for *April Fool's Day* :

*#FYI: The Latest Lie From Hasan Nasrullah *




*Summary :*
_*Nasrullah*_: ...O brothers, my beloveds, my dears..go to east, go to west, spin the entire world. Go up to Mars, come down to Earth...
There is a problem in the brain...there aren't many, _*Iranians in Syria are very limited in number*_, _*about 20*_, _*30*_, _*25*_, _*40*_..._*they cannot be 50*_, _*I am responsible for what I am saying*_...<_skipping_>...
------------------------------
To defy this *blatant hoax*, without showing how many Iranians were killed using Iranian sources and not even Syrian sources, neither will I count how many Iranians I posted of, I will only :

*1.* Refer to that *Iranian mercenary*, who was captured in *Daraa* and admitted he (alone) came with *900* others to Syria (*this post*).
*2.* This gentleman from *Pakistan* would like to reply in Arabic  :




*Summary :*
*Gentleman*: Peace be upon all of you *Muslims* of *Syria*, I am *Pakistani*, standing on mountains of *Tora Bora*...
Hasan Zummeira (x3), you are *Iblees*, you are a *dog*, you are a *devil*, you are a big *donkey*...
------------------------------
May God bless you and your country, if Zummeira ever had to reply to you, the only thing he will find to say are words like '_takfiri_', '_wahhabi_' or etc...


Serpentine said:


> Terrorists in Idlib demolished the statue of famed Syrian figure, Ibrahim Hanano.


*Hanano* is *Hanano*, that statue was *NOTHING* but a piece of rock if compared to humans, get real :

*1.* If that statue was hit by an airstrike, would *any Iranian dare* to write a comment ?, no,* because all of you have already ignored the mosques destroyed by the tyrant, no one dared to comment*.

*2. *Before *Hanano* had taken arms against the occupiers in *1919*, he gathered every single piece of furniture he had and burnt them, he said: *We don't need furniture in an occupied land*.

Thus, if *Hanano* is still alive today, he will *destroy that statue himself* and declare war against that tyrant and his foreign gangs who *have been slaughtering us since 2011* .

Moreover, *Hanano* was born in *Idlib* (i.e. he is a '_takfiri_') so are you trying to tell us that you '_really care_' ?
To you, Syria is only *Tartus*, Syrians are only *Alawites*, sectarianism boils in your veins. You only care about them while you enjoy seeing Muslims die, heard, read and seen enough already .

*3. *Now it's your turn, justify the death of *13,000* innocents killed by regime torture inside the prisons.
Ignore it (*like always*) and you'll prove me right :
To Iranians, *pieces of rock* are more important than human lives, actually, killing thousands in the name of *Sayyida Zainab* (ra) was enough to prove that.

*Conclusion*: Lives of *13,000* citizens are *FAR MORE* important than a *piece of rock*, but if you kill those *13,000* you are '_too moderate_' and when you destroy a single *piece of rock*, you are worse than moderate .


Serpentine said:


> I'm sure you'll find an excuse for this one too.


Not making excuses, but a piece of rock means nothing if humans die for it. Please don't tell me Ka'aba or something as it cannot be compared to a statue, you can restore a statue but you can never bring back martyrs to life .


Serpentine said:


> Not all Jews are Zionists. That's ISIS-style mentality.


Which is why Houthis added to their motto: *Curse be upon the Jews* .


Serpentine said:


> Look at Yemen now, if you call those in Syria revolutionary, those in Yemen are actually much more than revolutionaries, because they don't behead anyone, don't blow themselves up among Yemenis and etc. Can you tell me what is your stance on Yemen? What about Bahrain?


*1.* The regime thugs beheaded | killed even before anyone took arms against them, allow me to post graphic content and you'll see.
*2. *Don't blow themselves up ?, seriously ?!, you are a terrorist only when you blow yourself up ?, not surprised as you believe rock is more important than Muslims.
*3. *Bahrain ?, they are unpeaceful. Would you like to see how they reacted to *Decisive Storm* ? (*see this*).
*4.* In Yemen, Houthis began to recruit children, besides, I cannot support minorities to rule majorities as we have experienced what minorities do .


Serpentine said:


> I said he will participate in a fair elections with candidates from all sides and if he loes, he will leave. But the fighting never stopped.


As a Shiite, do you like it if someone makes you choose from candidates and *Yazeed* was one of them ?
Then you should know if you consider *Yazeed* as a bad person, to us*, Bashar* is very much worse than that .


Serpentine said:


> Was Assad imposing 'Shiism' on Syrians?


Having a hypocrite '_grand mufti_' aka stooge was enough to prove it, having most cities (except Alawite majority Tartus and other towns) destroyed, knowing that most of the displaced and refugees are Sunnis, are *all enough to prove it* .


Serpentine said:


> Tell that lies to someone who buys it.


In fact, he is talking to someone whose opinion doesn't matter , according to *Syrian Lion*'s rules, so find someone who buys your opinion .


Madali said:


> Assad did not leave the country. Even after the GCC, the west, and Turkey supported the creation, funding, and logistics of rebels, *who are mostly foreigners*, he is still in the country.


It is *April Fool's Day *.


Syrian Lion said:


> So you admit that USA supported the mijhadeen aka Islamists... So stop saying the USA doesn't support Islamists...


I will use your logic, if you consider the US as the worst enemy of Syria then tell us how many Americans did your Bashar or his ancestors kill ?, how many Americans did the alleged '_Resistance Axis_' (who keep shouting death to America) kill ?

The US's removal of Afghanistan's Taliban and Iraq's Ba'ath made Iran benefit. Yet they were flying over Sulaimani in Tikreet to help him, so much for the so-called '_death to America_' .

Answer without involving ISIS | Al-Nusra :
I will repeat my question to all Assad-apologists, if you believe most of us support Bashar...then you do believe we have got *enough men* to win this war so...

*Why Do You Keep Sending Shiite Militias ?*
Are there not enough men in Syria ?, or is it *because you know most of them would rather fight against Bashar* ?

@Syrian Lion - That question is for *YOU* too, make me laugh once again, you did it before  .
Also tell me *HOW MANY CHRISTIANS DID THEY KILL IN IDLIB ? NONE !*
*55 Muslims died due to your beloved's airstrikes*, including children and none of them was armed .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Antaréss Alasad never claimed that he is an Islamist, while thrax here said it and he tries to deny that islamists master in Syria are the west...see the difference here... the resistance axis contains how many countries and vs how how many ( you have the west, their puppets and Israel)? it is vs superpowers that the western puppets allowed to take control over the region, the resistance is against the west taking over the countries that are left independently... the resistance is not about killing American people... the problem is not with American people, it is with the government...
stop whining about Shia militas, they are nothing compared to foreign fighters that are in F$A and other terrorists groups... and Hezbollah was the last party to enter the war...and yes Iran has advisers in Syria, and Iraq.. which is normal thing...


Christians in Idlib fled already, you think they were waiting for you to kill them? and those who died, died when F$A and Nu$ra terrorists got there, why didn't they die before F$A and Nu$ra terrorists got there... so go back to main reason and see who was the cause of their death, which is obviously is the F$A terrorists Alqaeda...
and as you claim if Hanono would fight with the terrorists, then why would they destroy his statue that shows his legacy, and statue for simply remembering that hero?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

@Syrian Lion good to see you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

beast89 said:


> @Syrian Lion good to see you back


Thanks, I will be taking random breaks from time to time... and I'm only back for now because to much lies and BS is being spread here...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Antaréss said:


> *Hanano* is *Hanano*, that statue was *NOTHING* but a piece of rock if compared to humans, get real :
> 
> *1.* If that statue was hit by an airstrike, would *any Iranian dare* to write a comment ?, no,* because all of you have already ignored the mosques destroyed by the tyrant, no one dared to comment*.




I am truly disgusted at their hypocrisy shedding crocodile tears over Hanano's statue. The 'moderate' mullah regime demolished historical Baha'i holy sites such as the House of Mírza Abbas Nurí and the Bab in Shiraz and later built a mosque on the site just like ISIS. They destroyed shrines and graves of many venerated Baha'i figures, Reza Shah's mausoleum, and even threatened to bulldoze Ferdowsi's tomb in Tous and Persepolis. Why are they, all of a sudden, quick to condemn something they, themselves, have supported in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

The Islamic Revolution isn't embarrassed by saying that they destroyed Shah's statues.

No one is saying that no statues should ever be destroyed. If, for example, rebels destroy Assad's statue, than that makes sense.

And most of us don't agree with *everything *Iran does. I, for example, don't agree with the government ever destroying non-political statues, like of poets like Ferdowsi, and there is always big discussion in Iran regarding such actions. Thankfully, such treatments of our poets was mainly done after the revolution, and isn't done anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

FSA Southern front rebels have captured the last border crossing held by the regime, on the border with Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> FSA Southern front rebels have captured the last border crossing held by the regime, on the border with Jordan



Oh, the good old 'FSA', comes only with Al-Qaeda flag. You try too hard to pretend that 'FSA' is actually a strong force, but every single time, nutjobs appear instead of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Oh, the good old 'FSA', comes only with Al-Qaeda flag. You try too hard to pretend that 'FSA' is actually a strong force, but every single time, nutjobs appear instead of them.




The moderate, secular Southern Front is gaining ground and their foreign backers including Arabic countries like Jordan and the West see it as the best organized of the mainstream opposition, and provide it with training and weaponry. The Southern front is a merger of 56 rebel factions with a total amount of fighters that add up to some 38,000 strong, most of them vetted by their backers, and are spread across the southern provinces of Quneitra and Daraa. It has forged a temporary tactical cooperation with no more than a few hundred local Nusra recruits from Southern Syria, which is far from ideal but they only cooperate with them out of necessity because of their shared goal of defeating the genocidal Assad regime. However the Southern Front is holding the military and ideological line against extremism in the South .

Rebels attacking Nasib Crossing






FSA First Corps announced the capture of the Nassib border crossing after several reports circulating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> The moderate, secular Southern Front is gaining ground and foreign backers including Arabic countries like Jordan and the West see it as the best organized of the mainstream opposition, and provide it with training and weaponry. The Southern front is a merger of 56 rebel factions with a total amount of fighters that add up to some 38,000 strong, most of them vetted by their backers, and are spread across the southern provinces of Quneitra and Daraa. It has forged temporary tactical cooperation with no more than a few hundred locally recruited Nusra fighters from Southern Syria, which is far from ideal but they only *cooperate with them out of necessity because of their shared goal of defeating the genocidal Assad *regime. However the Southern Front is holding the military and ideological line against extremism in the South .



Okay, I'll just pretend that Al-Qaeda wasn't with them. Let's keep on...

To give you an idea, ISIS's goal is also getting rid of Assad.



ebray said:


> However the Southern Front is holding the military and ideological line against extremism in the South .



By fighting shoulder to shoulder with extremists, wise idea indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Okay, I'll just pretend that Al-Qaeda wasn't with them. Let's keep on...
> 
> To give you an idea, ISIS's goal is also getting rid of Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> By fighting shoulder to shoulder with extremists, wise idea indeed.



Not sure why you are nit-picking what I said but if you reread my post again, I mentioned how Nusrats were able to recruit a few hundred Southerners. Southern Syrians are very tribal people and in many cases those fighters from Southern Front and Nusrat are from the same tribe. Nusra themselves hasn't attacked the Southern Front yet, that's why they aren't fighting them for now like SRF/Hazm did in Idlib and instead focusing on sending lots of Hazara, Hizboola and tartousi mullah invaders to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Okay, I'll just pretend that Al-Qaeda wasn't with them. Let's keep on...
> 
> To give you an idea, ISIS's goal is also getting rid of Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> By fighting shoulder to shoulder with extremists, wise idea indeed.


ISIS's goal is to get rid of Assad for their own agenda. The same applies to Nusra. Rebels are different, but in your 1-sided view they're all the same because they say "Allahu Akbar."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

35 female army snipers were killed after a mine struck their vehicle in Eastern Ghouta.
It's tragic to see something like this happen to women. I wonder if they are the same ones from the Reuters Video. Remember that story about Assad's female sniper unit last week?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Iraq and Syria have become “international finishing schools” for extremists *according to a UN report which says the number of foreign fighters joining terrorist groups has spiked to more than 25,000 from more than 100 countries.*

The panel of experts monitoring UN sanctions against al-Qaida *estimates the number of overseas terrorist fighters worldwide increased by 71% between mid-2014 and March 2015.*

It said the scale of the problem had increased over the past three years and the flow of foreign fighters was “higher than it has ever been historically”.

The overall number of foreign terrorist fighters has “risen sharply from a few thousand … a decade ago to more than 25,000 today,” the panel said in its report to the UN security council, which was obtained by Associated Press.

Advertisement

*The report said just two countries had drawn more than 20,000 foreign fighters: Syria and Iraq. They went to fight primarily for the Islamic State group but also the al-Nusra Front.*

Looking ahead, the panel said the thousands of foreign fighters who travelled to Syria and Iraq were living and working in “a veritable ‘international finishing school’ for extremists”, as was the case in Afghanistan in the 1990s.

A military defeat of the Islamic State group in Syria and Iraq could have the unintended consequence of scattering violent foreign terrorist fighters across the world, the panel said. And while governments are focusing on countering the threat from fighters returning home, the panel said it was possible that some may be traumatised by what they saw and need psychological help, and that others may be recruited by criminal networks.

In addition to Syria and Iraq, the report said Afghan security forces estimated in March that about 6,500 foreign fighters were active in the country. And it said hundreds of foreigners were fighting in Yemen, Libya and Pakistan, about 100 in Somalia, and others in the Sahel countries in northern Africa, and in the Philippines.

Advertisement

The number of countries the fighters come from has also risen dramatically from a small group in the 1990s to more than 100 today — more than half the countries in the world — including some that have never had previous links with groups associated with al-Qaida, the panel said.

It cited the “high number” of foreign fighters from Tunisia, Morocco, France and Russia, the increase in fighters from the Maldives, Finland and Trinidad and Tobago, and the first fighters from some countries in sub-Saharan Africa which it did not name. The groups had also found recruits from Britain and Australia.

The panel said the fighters and their networks posed “an immediate and long-term threat” and “an urgent global security problem” that needed to be tackled on many fronts and had no easy solution.

With globalised travel, it said, the chance of a person from any country becoming a victim of a foreign terrorist attack was growing “particularly with attacks targeting hotels, public spaces and venues”.

But the panel noted that a longstanding terrorist goal is “generating public panic” and stressed that the response needed to “be measured, effective and proportionate”.

It said the most effective policy was to prevent the radicalisation, recruitment and travel of would-be fighters.

The panel noted that less than 10% of basic information to identify foreign fighters had been put in global systems and called for greater intelligence sharing. As a positive example, it noted that the “watchlist” in Turkey — a key transit point to Syria and Iraq — now included 12,500 individuals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian aircraft bomb area near seized Jordan crossing| Reuters

(Reuters) - Syrian military helicopters bombed areas close to the Jordanian border overnight after insurgents captured the Nasib border crossing, witnesses and a group monitoring the war said on Thursday.

Rebel groups fighting the government of President Bashar al-Assad said they had seized the Nasib, the main crossing on the Syrian-Jordanian border, late on Wednesday.

The al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front also said it seized the crossing, but the mainstream rebels denied this.

Both Jordan and Syria had announced they were closing their sides of the crossing on Wednesday.

Helicopters dropped barrel bombs -- crude devices filled with shrapnel -- in the area overnight, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said. It collects information using sources on the ground.

The Southern Front, an alliance of rebel groups in southern Syria, said on Thursday that the Nasib crossing was still under their control. Nusra Front fighters had been told to leave the area, it said.

Pan-Arab channel al-Arabiya broadcast live footage from the Jordanian side of the border. It showed a plume of gray smoke rising on the Syrian side and said it was coming from an explosion.

(Reporting by Sylvia Westall; Editing by Raissa Kasolowsky)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Levant/Sham Front rebels fighting ISIS give congratulations towards Idlib Mujahideen for freeing it, wishing the same for areas occupied by Daesh: 




Syrian Army defector tells his story:




He says among the drafted Sunnis and the Alawites in the army there was much strife, as the Alawite officers usually made the Alawite soldiers and Sunni soldier hate each other, and he also said that the Alawites viewed Assad as their God. He also then stated that anyone in the Army who tried to pray or read Qur'an was thrown into jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

_*Beirut (AFP) - Islamists in Syria's northwestern city of Idlib should set aside their differences and rule the city together, the head of Al-Qaeda's Syrian affiliate said in an audio message published Wednesday.*


Abu Mohammed al-Jolani, chief of Syria's Al-Nusra Front, said his group does not "want to monopolise rule over Idlib city," which was recently taken over by an Islamist coalition. 

*He also stressed the importance of "quickly establishing a religious court to judge over people and to end disputes," in a speech published by Al-Nusra's official Manara station on YouTube and Twitter.*

Jolani's message came four days after Al-Nusra and other Islamist groups seized Idlib from regime forces. 

It was unclear whether the city would be ruled by religious courts or if the various factions would fight among themselves for control of it. 

Jolani called on the Islamist groups to set aside differences and join forces "for the victory of Islam and Muslims."

"Maintaining control over the city is harder than taking it over... Because our enemies and critics are betting on our disputes, our poor behaviour and our failure," he said. 

Idlib is the second city to fall entirely into rebel hands after the northern city of Raqa, which is now ruled by Al-Nusra's jihadist rival, the Islamic State group.

Al-Nusra and its allies already control a large portion of Idlib province after a November offensive in which they ousted several Western-backed opposition groups.

In July, Jolani announced that Al-Nusra sought the establishment of an "emirate" in Syria that would rival IS's "caliphate." Analysts said Idlib city could be the emirate's capital. 

In his message, Jolani promised Idlib's residents that they would be treated well, and called for the creation of a "supervisory council" from various factions "to answer the needs of the people." 

He said the authority of "jihadists and (local rulers) emirs does not come from scaring the people, but in protecting them, defeating their oppressor and defending the weak."

The Al-Nusra chief also lambasted those seeking Western support, saying it was impossible to achieve victory in Syria with the help of "criminal killers or Western agents who stab us in the back to satisfy the Americans." 

"This victory has proven to everyone that trying to achieve victory through the West or regional countries is a mirage," he said. 

Nusra has emerged as the most powerful jihadist group in northwest Syria after it rose to prominence in 2012. 

More than 215,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began, and half the country's population has been displaced.

-----_

Let's see how the city will run.


----------



## Superboy

Madali said:


> _*Beirut (AFP) - Islamists in Syria's northwestern city of Idlib should set aside their differences and rule the city together, the head of Al-Qaeda's Syrian affiliate said in an audio message published Wednesday.*
> 
> 
> Abu Mohammed al-Jolani, chief of Syria's Al-Nusra Front, said his group does not "want to monopolise rule over Idlib city," which was recently taken over by an Islamist coalition.
> 
> *He also stressed the importance of "quickly establishing a religious court to judge over people and to end disputes," in a speech published by Al-Nusra's official Manara station on YouTube and Twitter.*
> 
> Jolani's message came four days after Al-Nusra and other Islamist groups seized Idlib from regime forces.
> 
> It was unclear whether the city would be ruled by religious courts or if the various factions would fight among themselves for control of it.
> 
> Jolani called on the Islamist groups to set aside differences and join forces "for the victory of Islam and Muslims."
> 
> "Maintaining control over the city is harder than taking it over... Because our enemies and critics are betting on our disputes, our poor behaviour and our failure," he said.
> 
> Idlib is the second city to fall entirely into rebel hands after the northern city of Raqa, which is now ruled by Al-Nusra's jihadist rival, the Islamic State group.
> 
> Al-Nusra and its allies already control a large portion of Idlib province after a November offensive in which they ousted several Western-backed opposition groups.
> 
> In July, Jolani announced that Al-Nusra sought the establishment of an "emirate" in Syria that would rival IS's "caliphate." Analysts said Idlib city could be the emirate's capital.
> 
> In his message, Jolani promised Idlib's residents that they would be treated well, and called for the creation of a "supervisory council" from various factions "to answer the needs of the people."
> 
> He said the authority of "jihadists and (local rulers) emirs does not come from scaring the people, but in protecting them, defeating their oppressor and defending the weak."
> 
> The Al-Nusra chief also lambasted those seeking Western support, saying it was impossible to achieve victory in Syria with the help of "criminal killers or Western agents who stab us in the back to satisfy the Americans."
> 
> "This victory has proven to everyone that trying to achieve victory through the West or regional countries is a mirage," he said.
> 
> Nusra has emerged as the most powerful jihadist group in northwest Syria after it rose to prominence in 2012.
> 
> More than 215,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began, and half the country's population has been displaced.
> 
> -----_
> 
> Let's see how the city will run.




It's only a matter of time before different jihadist groups fight each other in Idlib. Syria is a functional internationally recognized state with effective leadership and laws. These terrorist groups do not.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranians sent Qassim Sulaimani to lead the battle in Halab, and he miserably lost the battle and his stupidity caused Bashar and his allies losing even more strategic areas in Halab and hundreds of casualties, and later Idlib was liberated. Then Iran sent him to lead the battle in Daraa, again he miserably lost the battle and his stupidity caused Bashar and his allies hundreds of casualties, losing strategic Busra Al-Shaam, and now losing strategic Nassib border crossing. What a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madali

If Iran is losing everywhere, then why do you guys keep panicking over Iran's influence?


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Because there are 90 million shiite idiots ready to die for the sake of killing innocents.



Maybe as long as you think 90 million muslims are idiots, than Iran will continue gaining influence. Take care of your Shias, so that Iran doesn't have to.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Because there are 90 million shiite idiots ready to die for the sake of killing innocents.




reported


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Maybe as long as you think 90 million muslims are idiots, than Iran will continue gaining influence. Take care of your Shias, so that Iran doesn't have to.


So by taking care of those 90 million idiots willing to die for mullahs (keep in mind there are 150 million shiites, I'm not here insulting Shiites, I'm insulting the idiots among them) you mean we should give them more innocents to kill? Iran fails miserably at strategy (unlike back in the Sunni days) so they aren't much of a worry, but the worry is that whenever Iran gains ground civilians die, usually those civilians are Sunni. And your entire strategy focuses on hordes and hordes of barely trained units. Civilians who took up arms killed thousands of your Basij. That's how bad your army is. But the sheer number of those barely trained peasant army is whats worrying, especially when their enemies like the rebels barely have much ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> keep in mind there are 150 million shiites




No one knows how many Shiites. There is no census. Could be 100 million. Could be 500 million. Who cares.


----------



## Hindustani78

Taken at the Atmeh refugee camp on Syria's border with Turkey, the image shows four-year-old Hudea frozen in fear with her arms raised and her lips tightly pursed







An Al-Nusra fighter holds his group flag in front of Idlib's governor building


----------



## Superboy

build big trebuchets to hurl barrel bombs


----------



## f1000n

Tunisia restoring diplomatic relations with Syria - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n




----------



## Madali

When I read a news like this, 
"Palestinian officials and activists say fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) battling armed groups inside a refugee camp in the Syrian capital, Damascus, have taken control of most of the cam"

I think, why is there a Palestinian refugee camp in Syria when the Syrians themselves have become refugees in neighboring countries?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> When I read a news like this,
> "Palestinian officials and activists say fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) battling armed groups inside a refugee camp in the Syrian capital, Damascus, have taken control of most of the cam"
> 
> I think, why is there a Palestinian refugee camp in Syria when the Syrians themselves have become refugees in neighboring countries?


"Camp" is just a name. In fact Yarmouk is a regular neighborhood of Damascus.


----------



## 500

Assad destroys Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Assad destroys Idlib:




Wrong. Had there been no Arab Spring in 2011, Idlib today would be like the first pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

From Ahvaz(iran occupied)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Wrong. Had there been no Arab Spring in 2011, Idlib today would be like the first pic.


The first pic was made just few days ago. But then Assad decided to punish Idlib: if it does not belong to me lets destroy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

Al-Assad media kept claiming that *Fr. Ibraheem Farah Khouri* was '_beheaded _| _kidnapped_', none of these were true as *Fr. Ibraheem* published this video on *Facebook*, re-uploaded with English subtitles :

*#Idlib: Father Ibraheem Says He is Fine*




That's another proof that Christians are safe .

And since *Syrian Lion* claimed that '_all Christians_' left *Idlib*, I will re-post this video (with *English subtitles)* in which SAF targeted a *Christian district* :





Around (*1:10*), look at that *Cross* and *Santa Claus*.
Are they evil only because they have got beards ?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Another Definition of the Word 'Wahhabi' was Discovered*








A record book of *101 pages* was found in the intelligence building, this page is a sample, the book contains names of *Muslims* who pray *Fajr* at mosques, and the *last column* (left) is filled with the word (*Wahhabi *| *وهابي*).

*Advise*: Do not pray at mosques, they will call you '_Wahhabi_' which means a '_terrorist_', which means you must die .

*#Idlib: Al-Assad is Getting Revenge on Civilians and the City*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels today entered Mastoumah town and are advancing towards Ariha. It's a good day for Idlib province. Besides all the air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DizuJ

5 year old Syrian girl who sells tissues on the streets of Turkey panicked for seeing an uniformed policeman. Many Syrian children suffer from emotional turmoil due to war trauma experiences.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594404750694811

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bad boy 8

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels today entered Mastoumah town and are advancing towards Ariha. It's a good day for Idlib province. Besides all the air strikes.



It hurts me when i hear whats happening to the Ahl e Sunnah in Syria who are being butchered just because they refuse to associate partners with Allah.You will win Insha Allah,Let there be no doubt about that.The spineless Muslim leaders around the world are equally to blame for the suffering of our brethren and Allah shall curse and destroy them for their criminal silence.Be steadfast and firm ,kind to the women and children but harsh with the kufaar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

IS works with al-Qaeda to seize most of Palestinian camp of Yarmouk in Damascus - The Hindu
Updated: April 4, 2015 19:35 IST

This picture taken on Jan. 31, 2014, shows residents of the besieged Palestinian camp of Yarmouk, queuing to receive food supplies, in Damascus, Syria.







*The United Nations says around 18,000 civilians are trapped in Yarmouk, including a large number of children.*
Civilians trapped in a Palestinian refugee camp in Syria’s capital fled to safer areas on Saturday amid intense shelling and clashes between Palestinian armed factions and the Islamic State militants who took over most of the camp, Syrian activists said.

A Damascus-based Palestinian official, Khaled Abdul-Majid, said the militants controlled about half of the Yarmouk camp, located on the edge of the Syrian capital.

Islamic State militants stormed the camp in southern Damascus on Wednesday, marking the extremist group’s deepest foray yet into the capital. Palestinian officials and Syrian activists said they were working with rivals from the al-Qaeda affiliate in Syria, the Nusra Front. The two groups have fought bloody battles against each other in other parts of Syria, but appear to be cooperating in the attack on Yarmouk.

The United Nations says around *18,000 civilians are trapped in Yarmouk, including a large number of children. *The camp has been under government siege for nearly two years and has witnessed several rounds of ferocious and deadly fighting between government forces and militants.

U.N. aid workers have been sending food parcels into the camp in an effort to alleviate the extreme suffering inside.

An activist based in an area just south of Damascus, Hatem al-Dimashqi, said on Saturday that rebel groups have launched a counteroffensive aimed at ousting the militants from the camp. He said a number of factions based inside the camp and in surrounding areas including *Yalda, Babila and Beit Saham* formed a joint operations command to coordinate their military action.

Al-Dimashqi, speaking from the edge of Yalda, said mosques in those areas were blaring calls for blood donations as hospitals received wounded civilians from Yarmouk.

In addition to the ground clashes, Syrian forces were shelling the camp. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported a Syrian government airstrike on Yarmouk, but said there was no immediate word on casualties. 






'Islamic State controls 90 per cent of Palestinian refugee camp' - The Hindu
*Islamic State has taken control of 90 per cent of a Palestinian refugee camp on the Damascus outskirts where 18,000 civilians have suffered years of bombing, army siege and militia control, a monitoring group said on Saturday.*

The hardline group's offensive in Yarmouk gives it a major presence in the capital. Islamic State, the most powerful insurgent group in Syria, *is now only a few kilometres from President Bashar al-Assad's seat of power.*

"The situation in Yarmouk is an affront to the humanity of all of us, a source of universal shame," U.N. Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) spokesman Chris Gunness said.

"Yarmouk is a test, a challenge for the international community. We must not fail. The credibility of the international system itself is at stake," he said.

The Islamic State on Wednesday launched an attack on other groups of fighters in Yarmouk, in particular* Aknaf Beit al-Maqdis, an anti-Assad militia of Syrians and Palestinians from the camp.*

Islamic State supporters posted photos on social media of the severed heads of two men they said had been beheaded after fighting for Aknaf Beit al-Maqdis.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors the conflict from Britain, said Islamic State and al-Qaeda's official Syria wing, the Nusra Front, made gains overnight, pushing into the northeast of the district, close to central Damascus. They now control 90 per cent of the camp, it said.


----------



## atatwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

According to my sources, IS was kicked out of Yarmouk by Aknaf beit al Maqdis, Jaish al Islam, and allies. Here is a map from today, says something different. Let's hope the first is true:




Notice how Assad doesn't advance on Hajar al-Aswad from the South, but advances on Yarmouk from the North. Clear and evident who he is supporting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

The last moment of the crew of shot down helicopter near idlibb several days ago...

syrian helicopter













the poor bastard making a selfie with the crew ends real bad.






@Bubblegum Crisis 

What are they jelling at that guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aslan

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to my sources, IS was kicked out of Yarmouk by Aknaf beit al Maqdis, Jaish al Islam, and allies. Here is a map from today, says something different. Let's hope the first is true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how Assad doesn't advance on Hajar al-Aswad from the South, but advances on Yarmouk from the North. Clear and evident who he is supporting here.


I wonder how the IS was suddenly able to appear out of no where, where even food is not able to go in.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aslan said:


> I wonder how the IS was suddenly able to appear out of no where, where even food is not able to go in.


When in extreme conditions, people turn to extremes, so some locals became part of ISIS (not knowing what ISIS's intentions was for most of them) and the regime let some ISIS in to Hajar al Aswad. Note all of ISIS in Damascus area attack rebel held areas (Bir Qassab, Yarmouk, etc)

Breaking: Jaysh al Islam says 70 ISIS fighters killed and 125 injured in Yarmouk camp. Note rebels are still able to do this while under attack from Assad on the ground & air, and ISIS from the other side from the ground.

Barrel bomb destruction in Yarmouk:




























Assad's "Resistance."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

After the heartbreaking picture of a four-year-old Syrian girl “surrendering” to a photographer went viral this week, a Red Cross worker has shared an image of another child putting her hands up because she thought camera was gun.

The second girl’s image was taken in a Jordanian refugee camp, as she cried when she mistook the aid worker’s camera for a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hindustani78 said:


> After the heartbreaking picture of a four-year-old Syrian girl “surrendering” to a photographer went viral this week, a Red Cross worker has shared an image of another child putting her hands up because she thought camera was gun.
> 
> The second girl’s image was taken in a Jordanian refugee camp, as she cried when she mistook the aid worker’s camera for a weapon.


This child is a zionist-wahhabi-salafi-sunni-jihadi-terrorist-rat, working for the sake of zionist-wahhabi-salafi-sunni-jihadi-terrorist-rat propaganda, how dare you post such a thing depicting the horrors that Assad has caused!

In other news, a protest against Hussein al Deek in Berlin:
"Hussein al Deek, screw you and screw anyone who praises you you Shabih (regime thug.) (Note: طز in Arabic means that you don't care about something, but in Syria at least it can also be used as an insult, as seen here.)




Hassan Zumeira + Hussein Zumeira = Tooooooot. It's just a play on the Hassan Zumeira toot toot joke.




I don't speak German, but it seems like they're Saying is Hussein al Deek is Assad's client.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Rakan.SA said:


> mohammad ageel nujaiby. a rat from the iranian revolutionary guard got killed in syria



I am just quoting you so everyone can see the kind of person you are.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Breaking: Jaysh al Islam says 70 ISIS fighters killed and 125 injured in Yarmouk camp. Note rebels are still able to do this while under attack from Assad on the ground & air, and ISIS from the other side from the ground.



At least have some respect for yourself and for once, tell the truth. SAA and SyAF bombed many Daesh positions in the Yarmouk and it's safe to say that it's the first time in war that IF/SAA were fighting the same enemy.


----------



## Hindustani78

A man runs with an injured child at a damaged site after what activists said was shelling by forces loyal to Syria's president Bashar al-Assad on Al-Dubeit neighborhood in Idlib city, after rebels took control of the area, Syria, April 5, 2015. REUTERS/Ammar Abdallah


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> At least have some respect for yourself and for once, tell the truth. SAA and SyAF bombed many Daesh positions in the Yarmouk and it's safe to say that it's the first time in war that IF/SAA were fighting the same enemy.




Let's not forget you have besieged and starved to death around 2.,000 'palestinians' in Yarmouk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Aslan said:


> I wonder how the IS was suddenly able to appear out of no where, where even food is not able to go in.


Same in Pakistan... how weapons reach Afghanistan and there on to terrorists and political parties and God knows to who else and in what quantity.
Well, even worrying part is that regime is not seem bothered to know, neither any one is willing to put some logical thought into it.
What i have witnessed, asking such questions, people get personal to you or start trolling.
Bottom line is, it is almost always discouraged to have logical discussion on supply lines of terrorists.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Assad troops attack Syrian Turkmens in Latakia*
*ANADOLU AGENCY*
LATAKIA, Syria
Published 11 hours ago



Avanli village located in Bayirbucak region was also attacked by Syrian regime forces on March 13 _AA Photo_
The Assad regime has attacked the Syrian Turkmen villages of rural Bayırbucak region in western province of Latakia, which is under control of the rebels, with mortars and missiles.

The attack lasted for a night.

Explosions in the region were also heard on the Turkish side of the border, Yayladağı county of Hatay in southern Turkey.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> At least have some respect for yourself and for once, tell the truth. SAA and SyAF bombed many Daesh positions in the Yarmouk and it's safe to say that it's the first time in war that IF/SAA were fighting the same enemy.


SAA aren't advancing on Hajar al Aswad from the south (although they very easily could.) But they're attacking rebel positions in the North of Yarmouk, while ISIS advances South of Yarmouk into Yarmouk itself. And no, they didn't bomb Daesh positions. Look at the pictures I posted above. Indiscriminate bombing, not caring what they hit. SAA and Daesh both agree (silently, obviously they don't admit in public) to crush the rebels, yet each time they try the rebellion only gets stronger.






Jaish al Ababeel (Southern Front FSA in Yarmouk) fighting ISIS:




Jaish al Ababeel blocking the view of ISIS snipers in Yarmouk:





Remember this Assadists?
Middle east - Maliki blames Syria for attacks, Assad denies claim - France 24

Also, rebels are in complete control of Kafr Shams now in Southern Syria. Yarmouk, Douma, & Eastern Ghouta will be saved once we liberate Dara'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

When is it gonna end


----------



## Antaréss

*#Idlib: The Orthodox Church Is Still Safe*





Let's wait for *Al-Assad* and *Khamenei's gangs* to *destroy* it and *blame someone else for that* .

*#Idlib: The Illegitimate Regime Buried Several Children In The Last 24 Hours*





A '_commander_' was one of those victims :




God will make them pay for your death, Insha'Allah.
The rest were all too graphic to post  .

Iranian weapons are always on the front-lines, *to kill Khamenei's Sunni* '_brothers_' *and their children* :




They also say most of us '_support_' the killing of those children using Iranian weapons .

Few days ago, *ISIS* invaded *Al-Mab'ouja* (Hama) and slaughtered about 30 *Alawite* civilians, *Al-Assad* replied by taking revenge on the children of *Idlib* as well as letting *ISIS *enter *Al-Yarmouk*.
Once again, congrats to the so-called '_resistance_', which resists seeing children live safely .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

These cowards will soon pay with their blood. 

No negotiations, no peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

azzo said:


> These cowards will soon pay with their blood.
> No negotiations, no peace.



When US says there will be negotiations then that's what will happen, they're clearly calling the shots. Arabs following them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

f1000n said:


> When US says there will be negotiations then that's what will happen, they're clearly calling the shots. Arabs following them.


That's you, Saudi do what it wants when it wants. The only reason Saudi didn't blast Assad to oblivion yet is because he's humping Russia's leg. No matter what you think, Saudi can't fight Russia (yet).
But these matters does not concern you, it's between the regional powers. Go play with your "resistance" axis, Lebanon and Syria, maybe they'll give you a discount on Qaher jets so you can bomb the bunch of teenage terrorist that you've been fighting for 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

azzo said:


> That's you, Saudi do what it wants when it wants. The only reason Saudi didn't blast Assad to oblivion yet is because he's humping Russia's leg. No matter what you think, Saudi can't fight Russia (yet).
> But these matters does not concern you, it's between the regional powers. Go play with your "resistance" axis, Lebanon and Syria, maybe they'll give you a discount on Qaher jets so you can bomb the bunch of teenage terrorist that you've been fighting for 10 years.



Saudi waited for the US to lead the way with airstrikes in Syria and has been insisting America repeatedly to send ground troops in Syria, only when they lead the way with ground forces Saudi will send in some as well, those aren't my words it's from your officials. @Mosamania can confirm. Same green light you received for Yemen operations with US support.

Yes it's the truth, when the US says it the Arabs will roll with that or complain, they won't go against it.

@azzo

They won't send their own forces if the US doesn't take lead despite them wanting to, yet you said "Saudi do what it wants when it wants.". Clearly not.

Iran ‘taking over’ Iraq, Saudis warn, blaming U.S. refusal to send troops against ISIS | National Post


> Saudi Arabia became the second key American ally in the Middle East to demand U.S. President Barack Obama change tack towards Iran Thursday, as it called for U.S.-led coalition “boots on the ground” to fight the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham.
> 
> At a meeting in Riyadh, Prince Saud al-Faisal, the Saudi foreign minister, told John Kerry, the U.S. secretary of state, he risked allowing Iran to “take over Iraq,” echoing Israel’s recent concerns over the White House’s policy toward Tehran.


----------



## azzo

As I said, it doesn't concern you. 

We know where we are and where we going, we're on a steady path for development, you don't get to tell us how we manage our affairs. It's a fact that we're aligned with the U.S but we are also independent in our decision making, it's been proven times and times again. 

You guys should focus on your affairs and stop bringing Saudi into every post you guys make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

azzo said:


> As I said, it doesn't concern you.
> 
> We know where we are and where we going, we're on a steady path for development, you don't get to tell us how we manage our affairs. It's a fact that we're aligned with the U.S but we are also independent in our decision making, it's been proven times and times again.
> 
> You guys should focus on your affairs and stop bringing Saudi into every post you guys make.



It's a forum, anyone can reply..
I'm not telling you what to do either, just stating the way things are in response to your comment. Lately the US is indicating negotiations with the Syrian gov (minus Assad).

Kerry says US willing to negotiate with Syria's Assad - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Madali

From day 1 real political analysists claimed that leaving then Syrian rebels unchecked would cause choas in Syria. But countries like then GCC and Turkey were not interested. They supported the rebels and were not interested in helping with negotiations. 

If these countries were responsible and humane countries they should not have financially, logistically and politically supported the rebels. They could have politically pressured Syria to introduce reforms. But if you guys remember, in the early days, the conditions were that no talks with Assad and he should unconditionally leave.

Even if he had, what would have happened to Syria when no political structure and government was in place? How do you rule a country when oppositions were not home grown or even all Syrians?

Look at Libya. Ghadaffi wasnt a great leader but ALL countries failed Libya, both west, Arabs, Russia, etc, but trying to curing a headache by cutting the head.

Countries should be more responsible in their attempt at "helping". But responsibility were should start with the the public like us who should demand long term solutions rather than instant gratifications from our leaders.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Statement by Palestinian Organization in Yarmouk (Palestinian Network of Civil Society in Syria):





In other news, ISIS dogs did a suicide attack against rebels in Marea. Since they weren't attacking the regime or Kurds, the media didn't care. Dozens were killed, most of whom were civilians. Ofc Marea is a rebel held town, on the frontlines with ISIS in Northern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Here is glorious Assad attacking terrorists:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585632878249320448(Warning, obviously graphic.)
@Serpentine @Syrian Lion don't you agree that these terrorist children got the right treatment from Assad's bombs? I think he should kill more terrorist children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Bunch of retarded idiots in Idlib screwed the peace and security to have Al Qaeda as their ruler .

Now they have to leave the city to live in tents and what seems clear is that , there will be no city left for them when they return , whether Assad remains in power or Al Qaeda and ISIS take the whole country because everyone knows FSA is just a big joke.

Let them enjoy bombs and barrels on their heads while giving their women to boost Jihadists morale at the same time .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Bunch of retarded idiots in Idlib screwed the peace and security to have Al Qaeda as their ruler .
> 
> Now they have to leave the city to live in tents and what seems clear is that , there will be no city left for them when they return , whether Assad remains in power or Al Qaeda and ISIS take the whole country because everyone knows FSA is just a big joke.
> 
> Let them enjoy bombs and barrels on their heads while giving their women to boost Jihadists morale at the same time .


Are you retarded?
AQ has 4 seats of out the 15 for the military council in Idlib. Otherwise, no military group has power in Idlib, as it was placed under the rule of civilians. But obviously, you overlook that.
They have to leave the city because they know what's coming. Assad's shelling. Look at Idlib now, it's being pounded without scrutiny. Look at my post above yours, and see what Assad is doing to Idlib. And no, FSA are not a big joke, especially when they held off against ISIS and Assad, and are now advancing on both.
lol, "Sex Jihad?" You sound exactly like the Fox News Islamophobes.


----------



## Hindustani78

*UK: 'Anti-Assad' Syrian preacher shot dead in London*
UK: 'Anti-Assad' Syrian preacher shot dead in London Anadolu Agency
08 April 2015 12:57 (Last updated 08 April 2015 13:02)
*The preacher was found dead with gunshot wounds to his chest in a dark colored Volkswagen Passat, in Wembley Tuesday morning*
*LONDON *

Police have launched a murder investigation into the death of a Syrian preacher, who was shot dead in London Tuesday morning, British authorities announced Wednesday.

According to a statement of the Metropolitan Police, the preacher was found dead with gunshot wounds to his chest in a dark colored Volkswagen Passat, in Greenhill, junction with The Paddocks, in Wembley.

Police did not name the deceased, which some media outlets said was Abdul Hadi Arwani, believed to be in his late 40s. According to the Daily Mail, Arwani was a preacher at the An-Noor Mosque in Acton, West London, and was known as a critic of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. He reportedly has six children, including a one-year-old girl.

A police homicide team is now investigating the case to find out the circumstances around the incident. 

Police have urged the public to step forward if they have any information about the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hindustani78 said:


> *UK: 'Anti-Assad' Syrian preacher shot dead in London*
> UK: 'Anti-Assad' Syrian preacher shot dead in London Anadolu Agency
> 08 April 2015 12:57 (Last updated 08 April 2015 13:02)
> *The preacher was found dead with gunshot wounds to his chest in a dark colored Volkswagen Passat, in Wembley Tuesday morning*
> *LONDON *
> 
> Police have launched a murder investigation into the death of a Syrian preacher, who was shot dead in London Tuesday morning, British authorities announced Wednesday.
> 
> According to a statement of the Metropolitan Police, the preacher was found dead with gunshot wounds to his chest in a dark colored Volkswagen Passat, in Greenhill, junction with The Paddocks, in Wembley.
> 
> Police did not name the deceased, which some media outlets said was Abdul Hadi Arwani, believed to be in his late 40s. According to the Daily Mail, Arwani was a preacher at the An-Noor Mosque in Acton, West London, and was known as a critic of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. He reportedly has six children, including a one-year-old girl.
> 
> A police homicide team is now investigating the case to find out the circumstances around the incident.
> 
> Police have urged the public to step forward if they have any information about the case.


He survived the Hama massacre by government forces. It's basically guaranteed that the regime assassinated him, or possibly ISIS. But probably regime.


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> He survived the Hama massacre by government forces. It's basically guaranteed that the regime assassinated him, or possibly ISIS. But probably regime.


Assad doesn't have such a long arm. It was probably his ally.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> Assad doesn't have such a long arm. It was probably his ally.


You'd be surprised. Lots of idiots abroad (who don't actually live in Syria, and a lot have never lived in Syria) support him and a lot of them would do anything for him. Killing an anti-Assad imam revealing the truth would be ideal for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to my sources, IS was kicked out of Yarmouk by Aknaf beit al Maqdis, Jaish al Islam, and allies. Here is a map from today, says something different. Let's hope the first is true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how Assad doesn't advance on Hajar al-Aswad from the South, but advances on Yarmouk from the North. Clear and evident who he is supporting here.



Holy crap! If this map shows the actual situation on the ground, it is just heart wrenching. What used to be a cradle of civilizations, is reduced to rubble. It is a freaking sad day for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So apparently, Rebels have made a new cannon....introducing the world's most advanced ever artillery cannon...




In all seriousness, this looks like a short-barreled 122mm. It's called the sniper cannon, and as rebels always jokingly state about their DIY weapons, 100% made in Syria. Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585978175223652352"Sniper Cannon
The pride & manufacturing of the Syrian Revolution
God bless the hands (essentially just God bless) of Freed Syria"

And the situation in Yarmouk today, on April 8th:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Sectarian mercenaries from Afghanistan in Damascus University auditorium remembering some of their Afghan comrade. 
Why is it that these foreign terrorists completely invisible to the world's media?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ebray said:


> Sectarian mercenaries from Afghanistan in Damascus University auditorium remembering some of their Afghan comrade.
> Why is it that these foreign terrorists completely invisible to the world's media?
> 
> View attachment 213611
> View attachment 213612
> View attachment 213613



That's an exclusively Shia Twelver United Nations Peacekeeping Force that has arrived from the "undisputed superpower of our Milky Way" Iran and their cousins in Afghanistan etc. to help the Syrian people become drug addicts and carpet weavers.

The Syrian people should be grateful. Maybe this will mean that the barrel bombs will contain carpets and heroin instead?

Anyone that ever dreamt of wearing a tire on their head might get their once in a lifetime chance too for such an adventure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Saif al-Arab said:


> That's an exclusively Shia Twelver United Nations Peacekeeping Force that has arrived from the "undisputed superpower of our Milky Way" Iran and their cousins in Afghanistan etc. to help the Syrian people become drug addicts and carpet weavers.
> 
> The Syrian people should be grateful. Maybe this will mean that the barrel bombs will contain carpets and heroin instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> You'd be surprised. Lots of idiots abroad (who don't actually live in Syria, and a lot have never lived in Syria) support him and a lot of them would do anything for him. Killing an anti-Assad imam revealing the truth would be ideal for them.



I think I know what type of people you refer to. We have one called Syrian Lion here.









In his eyes "Dr." Al-Assad can do no wrong and anyone criticizing him is Al-Baghdadi's nephew.

Somebody should tell the people of the ME/Muslim world/third world that worshipping leaders is so last millennium. It's embarrassing as hell. At least for us Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ebray said:


> Sectarian mercenaries from Afghanistan in Damascus University auditorium remembering some of their Afghan comrade.
> Why is it that these foreign terrorists completely invisible to the world's media?
> 
> View attachment 213611
> View attachment 213612
> View attachment 213613


Iran pays poor Afghan Shia kids 100$ a month to die for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

500 said:


> Iran pays poor Afghan Shia kids 100$ a month to die for Assad.



They are just helping their poor cousins while they themselves are poorer than Jamaicans. You got to respect the generosity.

Anyway who would not want to have an exclusively Shia Twelver United Nations Peacekeeping Force? I suggest that such a force should be deployed to Makkah, Madinah or Najaf and Karbala whenever there are hordes of Iranian and Afghan pilgrims. You know to create a familiar atmosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Canada’s Armed Forces Have Begun Bombing ISIS Targets in Syria


----------



## libertad

ebray said:


> Sectarian mercenaries from Afghanistan in Damascus University auditorium remembering some of their Afghan comrade.
> Why is it that these foreign terrorists completely invisible to the world's media?
> 
> View attachment 213611
> View attachment 213612
> View attachment 213613


 


500 said:


> Iran pays poor Afghan Shia kids 100$ a month to die for Assad.


 
There are many foreigners on the rebel side as well.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> There are many foreigners on the rebel side as well.


They dont come for money like these poor Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> They dont come for money like these poor Afghans.


 I'm pretty sure they are being paid as well.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> I'm pretty sure they are being paid as well.


Maybe the get some money for maintaining themselves, but obviously that's not the motivation to come in Syria on first place. Unlike the Hazars from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Maybe the get some money for maintaining themselves


 
OK....so we've establlshed that they get paid as well. Case closed. You seemingly just like arguing for the sake of it.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> OK....so we've establlshed that they get paid as well. Case closed. You seemingly just like arguing for the sake of it.


Seems u have comprehension problems. So I'll explain u with example: when I served in the army I was paid there (some 150$ a month). Does it mean I served there for money? - Obviously not.

If Sunnis needed mercenaries they would be recruited from poorest Sunni countries like Nigeria, Bangladesh or Afghanistan. But we dont see them in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Seems u have comprehension problems. So I'll explain u with example: when I served in the army I was paid there (some 150$ a month). Does it mean I served there for money? - Obviously not.
> 
> If Sunnis needed mercenaries they would be recruited from poorest Sunni countries like Nigeria, Bangladesh or Afghanistan. But we dont see them in Syria.


 
So Sunni who get paid are not mercenaries, but Afghan Shia who get paid are? BTW there are many mercenaries. I've seen Sudanese and Somalis there. Even death row prisoners in KSA were sent there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> So Sunni who get paid are not mercenaries, but Afghan Shia who get paid are? BTW there are many mercenaries. I've seen Sudanese and Somalis there. Even death row prisoners in KSA were sent there.


So even with example u dont undertsand. I cant help u. Death row prisoners - LOL dumbest conspiracy theory I've ever heard. Where did u read it? PressTV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> So even with example u dont undertsand. I cant help u. Death row prisoners - LOL dumbest conspiracy theory I've ever heard. Where did u read it? PressTV?


 
I understand that you have double standards. Both sides are getting paid, but to you only those Shia Afghans are mercenaries. Not the Sunni rebels who are getting paid even more.

Saudi Arabia Sent Inmates Against Assad - Business Insider


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> I understand that you have double standards. Both sides are getting paid, but to you only those Shia Afghans are mercenaries.


I understand that u have comprehension problems. I explained u twice.



> Saudi Arabia Sent Inmates Against Assad - Business Insider


according to the Assyrian International News Agency. 

Giving weapons to death to death row inmates - really great idea  Everyone with IQ over 60 understands that its BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Iran pays poor Afghan Shia kids 100$ a month to die for Assad.




And Saudi Arabia as well as Turkey pays poor Sunni losers to die for ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> And Saudi Arabia as well as Turkey pays poor Sunni losers to die for ISIS.


Oh great, another conspiracy theorist. Just what I need. Someone else to argue with. As if the lack of logic of Serpentine and Syrian Lion weren't enough.
It would be very stupid for Saudi Arabia to support ISIS, especially when ISIS attacked Saudi border posts and are willing to go into the kingdom and kill Saudis.

And fyi @libertad. The only mercenaries I've heard fighting for the Syrians are 100 croats who came to Syria for 2 reasons - helping Syrians and getting money. They got paid 2000 bucks a day I believe from gulf sponsors. And they obviously aren't in Syria anymore. They were highly experienced and fought in the Yugoslav wars against Serbia. 100 Croats vs 20,000+ Shiite foreign fighters is something different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh great, another conspiracy theorist. Just what I need. Someone else to argue with. As if the lack of logic of Serpentine and Syrian Lion weren't enough.
> It would be very stupid for Saudi Arabia to support ISIS, especially when ISIS attacked Saudi border posts and are willing to go into the kingdom and kill Saudis.





Yea because Saudi Arabia has no history of supporting or producing terrorism, the only time they care or intervene is if it directly threatens their security or when Shia fighters take control of an area, then it's on. Saudi Arabia does not care who fights Assad as long as they fight Assad. FSA, ISIS, Al nusra, it's all the same thing. A bunch of jihadist, they fight Assad, themselves and everyone else; all are known for war crimes, all have switched from one side to another or operated closely together.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> Yea because Saudi Arabia has no history of supporting or producing terrorism, the only time they care or intervene is if it directly threatens their security or when Shia fighters take control of an area, then it's on. Saudi Arabia does not care who fights Assad as long as they fight Assad. FSA, ISIS, Al nusra, it's all the same thing. A bunch of jihadist, they fight Assad, themselves and everyone else; all are known for war crimes, all have switched from one side to another or operated closely together.


lol. Says the Russian. As if you guys didn't support terrorists. And no, Saudi doesn't have the mentality of supporting everyone who fights Assad. They're smarter than that.
Did you seriously just say FSA, ISIS, and Nusra co-operate? Buddy FSA and other rebels have been at war with ISIS since January 2014. Much longer than your god Assad has been fighting them for PR. And Rebels and Nusra are almost at war with each other, because Nusra is also going batshit crazy. You really have no insight into this conflict whatsoever, so please stay out of it.
FYI, your god Assad co-operates with ISIS. Oil sales. And PR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol. Says the Russian. As if you guys didn't support terrorists.





Oh please, like the FSA or any other terrorist organization in Syria is any more innocent then Assad's forces. I'm sure that all those foreign "moderates" in Syria got to Syria with no ones help and all of their weapons including US made ones just happened to fall into their hands from heaven.





Dr.Thrax said:


> And no, Saudi doesn't have the mentality of supporting everyone who fights Assad. They're smarter than that.






Whatever you say. As if many "moderates" that came to Syria do not end up fighting along side ISIS and Al Nusr. There is no way of fully screening or knowing who those "moderates" will fight for. Turkey, Saudi Arabia, the US, ect all know this yet they still arm and support those fighters.





Dr.Thrax said:


> *Did you seriously just say FSA, ISIS, and Nusra co-operate*? Buddy FSA and other rebels have been at war with ISIS since January 2014.





There is video from western sources showing arrested ISIS members that were former FSA. Plenty of links to prove it too. I also clearly mentioned that Syria is a mess with FSA fighting ISIS, FSA joining ISIS and both working together, there are so many groups, factions and commanders that the one day ISIS works with the FSA the other day they fight each other.


Sorry to spoil your party but here is a spoon full of reality that will be hard to digest:


3,000 FSA Fighters Defect to ISIS in the Qalamoun Mountains




> *Up to 3,000 Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters have defected* from the organization and given ba’yah (religious payment; servitude) t*o the self-proclaimed Caliph of the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS)*,





1,000-Strong Syrian Rebel Brigade Defects to ISIS -- News from ...





> The Syrian Dawud Brigade,* a 1,000-strong group of fighters formerly allied to the Islamic Front umbrella, has left its position in the Idlib Province and* gone to Raqqa to join ISIS.




The big flip: U.S.-backed fighters switch to ISIS






> Like the Hazzm group, however, *FSA fighters have been known to defect to Nusra and ISIS* despite Western backing. The reason given is to protect themselves from being killed by the more radical fighting groups that welcomed the defection.
> Read more at The big flip: U.S.-backed fighters switch to ISIS






US-Backed 'Moderate' Free Syrian Army Factions Join ISIS Terror ...





> Reports coming out of eastern Syria Monday revealed that several factions within the Syrian opposition force known as the Free Syrian Army* (FSA) have pledged services to the Islamic State*, the group formerly known as the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS).









Dr.Thrax said:


> FYI, *your god Assad *co-operates with ISIS. Oil sales. And PR.





 okay.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> Oh please, like the FSA or any other terrorist organization in Syria is any more innocent then Assad's forces. I'm sure that all those foreign "moderates" in Syria got to Syria with no ones help and all of their weapons including US made ones just happened to fall into their hands from heaven.
> Whatever you say. As if many "moderates" that came to Syria do not end up fighting along side ISIS and Al Nusr. There is no way of fully screening or knowing who those "moderates" will fight for. Turkey, Saudi Arabia, the US, ect all know this yet they still arm and support those fighters.
> There is video from western sources showing arrested ISIS members that were former FSA. Plenty of links to prove it too. I also clearly mentioned that Syria is a mess with FSA fighting ISIS, FSA joining ISIS and both working together, there are so many groups, factions and commanders that the one day ISIS works with the FSA the other day they fight each other.
> Sorry to spoil your party but here is a spoon full of reality that will be hard to digest
> 3,000 FSA Fighters Defect to ISIS in the Qalamoun Mountains
> 1,000-Strong Syrian Rebel Brigade Defects to ISIS -- News from ...
> The big flip: U.S.-backed fighters switch to ISIS
> US-Backed 'Moderate' Free Syrian Army Factions Join ISIS Terror ...
> okay.


FSA don't kill Syrians for fun or sport. They're much better than Assad, and don't target civilian areas on purpose. And calling all Syrian fighters foreign? Very brave. You see, if you understood Arabic (which I assume you do, considering you live in Jordan) you should know from their videos their accents.
We fought against ISIS starting January 2014, stop bringing the past. We used to be allies, but now we're staunch enemies. Al Nusra was a mistake yes, but that doesn't mean we like them. We have to put up with it, we can't have a 3-front war. Most of the people who are moderates are Syrian, so I don't know what screening you want Syrians to go through to have the join a rebel group. You're going to try to control Syrians now? lol. US barely arms us, Turkey and Saudi are restricted by the US, but they give us plenty of money for refugees and other civil duties.
There are former SAA that joined ISIS. Plenty of them. Why can't we label what SAA are because of their defectors? Then SAA would be split between saviors of Syrians (rebels), Khwarij (ISIS), and the remainder of child-murderers. But now you're going to tell me suddenly FSA are bad because of what traitors did, yet that doesn't apply to SAA? lol
First link: The 3,000 FSA fighters "defection" was completely fake. Why would 3,000 FSA who are beating the shit out of ISIS join them in Qalamoun, especially when they don't even share their ideology? That doesn't make any remote sense. Not to mention you use a highly pro-Assad source, especially when it's written by that Zombie Leith. He's a grade-A asshole.
Hazzm did NOT "defect" to ISIS, they joined Levant Front and were still technically part of FSA as well. They did this because Nusra was harassing them, and LF would protect them.
lol, last 2 links show obvious bias just from the way they're worded. And sources are fragile.
Sure, use a fake story, fallacious reasoning, and biased sources to further your argument. That worked out splendidly didn't it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA don't kill Syrians for fun or sport. They're much better than Assad, and don't target civilian areas on purpose. And calling all Syrian fighters moderate? Very brave. You see, if you understood Arabic (which I assume you do, considering you live in Jordan) you should know from their videos their accents.






The Syrian government is no angel but the FSA just hides behind civilians. The FSA does not care if civilians are killed if they would care then they would not launch attacks from residential areas knowing Assad's army will hit back.






Dr.Thrax said:


> We fought against ISIS starting January 2014, stop bringing the past. We used to be allies, but now we're staunch enemies. Al Nusra was a mistake yes, but that doesn't mean we like them. We have to put up with it, we can't have a 3-front war. Most of the people who are moderates are Syrian,






The FSA started fighting ISIS is January yet 3000 FSA defected to ISIS, this has been going on for years. There are enough radical FSA fighters to where there will always be defectors. Like i said before, one day they fight the other day they work together. 







Dr.Thrax said:


> so I don't know what screening you want Syrians to go through to have the join a rebel group. You're going to try to control Syrians now? lol. US barely arms us, Turkey and Saudi are restricted by the US, but they give us plenty of money for refugees and other civil duties.







Im talking about foreign fighter that cross from places like Turkey. Many of those fighters which pledged allegiance to the FSA went on to join ISIS or Al Nusra. Like i mentioned earlier many of those countries that support foreign fighters going to join the FSA know darn well that it's a high possibility that the same people they support and even train may end up in ISIS, thus their is no way of screening out possible ISIS recruit, but many countries take the risk thus they support ISIS even if it indirectly.







Dr.Thrax said:


> There are former SAA that joined ISIS. Plenty of them. Why can't we label what SAA are because of their defectors? THen SAA would be split between saviors of Syrians (rebels) or Khwarij (ISIS). But now you're going to tell me suddenly FSA are bad because of what traitors did, yet that doesn't apply to SAA? lol






There are always traitors but you made the following claim: "*Did you seriously just say FSA, ISIS, and Nusra co-operate*?" They have cooperated together even high ranking FSA 'generals' have admitted that much. The lines are too blurry, sure there are FSA that will never join ISIS, they may even be 'good people', 'kind people', ect but the reality is thousands have defected and they will continue to defect.







Dr.Thrax said:


> First link: The 3,000 FSA fighters "defection" was completely fake. Why would 3,000 FSA who are beating the shit out of ISIS join them in Qalamoun, especially when they don't even share their ideology? That doesn't make any remote sense.






There are dozens of outlets that reported the story, so why should i believe what you say over credible news stations?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> The Syrian government is no angel but the FSA just hides behind civilians. The FSA does not care if civilians are killed if they would care then they would not launch attacks from residential areas knowing Assad's army will hit back.
> The FSA started fighting ISIS is January yet 3000 FSA defected to ISIS, this has been going on for years. There are enough radical FSA fighters to where there will always be defectors. Like i said before, one day they fight the other day they work together.
> Im talking about foreign fighter that cross from places like Turkey. Many of those fighters which pledged allegiance to the FSA went on to join ISIS or Al Nusra. Like i mentioned earlier many of those countries that support foreign fighters going to join the FSA know darn well that it's a high possibility that the same people they support and even train may end up in ISIS, thus their is no way of screening out possible ISIS recruit, but many countries take the risk thus they support ISIS even if it indirectly.
> There are always traitors but you made the following claim: "*Did you seriously just say FSA, ISIS, and Nusra co-operate*?" They have cooperated together even high ranking FSA 'generals' have admitted that much. The lines are too blurry, sure there are FSA that will never join ISIS, they may even be 'good people', 'kind people', ect but the reality is thousands have defected and they will continue to defect.
> There are dozens of outlets that reported the story, so why should i believe what you say over credible news stations?


You sound like the Israelis. FSA don't hide behind civilians, they're forced into cities because that's where Assad's forces are. Unless you want us to stay oustide of cities and let Assad's forces slaughter civilians. No thanks.
The story was fake. 3000 FSA didn't defect, the website is a strongly pro-Assad website, and the author of the article is especially pro-Assad. He's literally willing to be a sex slave for him. And no, most FSA didn't defect, and a lot of those who did defect to ISIS defected back.
A lot of foreign fighters are with JMWA, who is anti-ISIS, and uneasy with Nusra, Islamic Front, same situation, etc. Foreign fighters are split between most factions, Assad and ISIS use them the most.
Thousands have defected? I'm sure you have another article by Leith the zombie to show me. haha
Credible news stations? Al Masdar credible? The other 3 websites I've never even heard of. Credible news outlets = Al Jazeera and VICE News. Those are the only 2 "credible" ones I know. Some comedy shows are more credible than mainstream Russian and American networks.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> They dont come for money like these poor Afghans.


yeah poor F$A


----------



## Al Bhatti

Iraqi Shiite militias increasing in Damascus. 


















------------------------


Special Afghan Hazara Shite Seminar in the University of Damascus.

These are the Hazara militiamen fighting for Assad

















@Horus @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

ptldM3 said:


> 3,000 FSA Fighters Defect to ISIS in the Qalamoun Mountains



Almasdar news  If you only knew who leith Abou Fadel was, you would never use his personal blog as a source. That's a rumor that was spread by a self proclaimed "Electronic Army" member from Tartous and was later contradicted by all rebel groups fighting Assad in the Qalamoun Mountain range.





ptldM3 said:


> 1,000-Strong Syrian Rebel Brigade Defects to ISIS -- News from ...



The Liwa Dawood brigade was affiliated with daesh since its inception in Syria in 2013. However, when the rebels launched an offensive against Daesh in and around the city of Aleppo in January 2014, Liwa Dawood said that they were no longer subscribed to ISIS's nihilistic ideology and temporarily left daesh for few months. They only switched sides out of fear of the reprisals from the rebels but as soon as Mosul was taken over by daesh last summer, they announced they were going north to reinforce the rebels in Aleppo against Syria gov around industrial city, but that all changed when they turned east toward Raqqa while announcing defection and pledging allegiance to daesh. They were never affiliated to the FSA.



ptldM3 said:


> The big flip: U.S.-backed fighters switch to ISIS
> 
> okay.



Good article, but its content contradicts the title... Oops!




ptldM3 said:


> The FSA started fighting ISIS is January yet 3000 FSA defected to ISIS, this has been going on for years. There are enough radical FSA fighters to where there will always be defectors. Like i said before, one day they fight the other day they work together.



once again check your references before posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

The problem is that Bashar and his people are alawites, they have different prayers than ours (sunna, shia) different rak'as, different order, different times, Lol so how much extreme ISIS and shia militias are theyre still considered muslims one way or another. Alawites is a different religion!! 

All of this is a power struggles, and has nothing to do with religion or a higher purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

ebray said:


> Almasdar news  If you only knew who leith Abou Fadel was, you would never use his personal blog as a source. That's a rumor that was spread by a self proclaimed "Electronic Army" member from Tartous and was later contradicted by all rebel groups fighting Assad in the Qalamoun Mountain range.




Before you go harping about reference and credibility of sources i can post countless new outlets that reported the same story. Just because you do not like something does not mean you can brush it off as a fabrication. Your beloved FSA has been caught making up stories left and right so it would not surprise me if their "electronic army" claim is also made up.

I remember the FSA showing paperwork of a supposed Russian general they killed in Syria, this dead general then was interviewed about it on Russian TV.


----------



## DizuJ

ptldM3 said:


> Before you go harping about reference and credibility of sources i can post countless new outlets that reported the same story. Just because you do not like something does not mean you can brush it off as a fabrication. Your beloved FSA has been caught making up stories left and right so it would not surprise me if their "electronic army" claim is also made up.
> 
> I remember the FSA showing paperwork of a supposed Russian general they killed in Syria, this dead general then was interviewed about it on Russian TV.


The rumor was first originated and circulated by Assadist trolls before the mass media caught it up as a story. The problem is there are no Journalists left in Syria that could verify it.

Funeral in Iran of 7 Pakistani Zeynabion fighters killed in Syria fighting for Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

ebray said:


> The rumor was first originated and circulated by Assadist trolls before the mass media caught it up as a story. The problem is there are no Journalists left in Syria that could verify it.




And the solid proof would be? It's no surprise that there are countless FSA that went on to join ISIS there is even western news crews filming the FSA holding ISIS prisoners that defected from the FSA. Is that a lie too?
You are telling me my sources are not credible yet you can not provide me with any proof for such claim. You expect me to dismiss dozens of news outlets and believe what the FSA say. The FSA has been know to put out wild propaganda claims and people like you are suckered into believing those claims.



I remember the FSA showing paperwork of a Russian general they killed and then going into video describing in detail how they did it. The general's family seen the news and called him, he then was interviewed on Russian TV. 








Hear he is being interview after the FSA claimed they killed him:


----------



## DizuJ

ptldM3 said:


> And the solid proof would be? It's no surprise that there are countless FSA that went on to join ISIS there is even western news crews filming the FSA holding ISIS prisoners that defected from the FSA. Is that a lie too?
> You are telling me my sources are not credible yet you can not provide me with any proof for such claim. You expect me to dismiss dozens of news outlets and believe what the FSA say. The FSA has been know to put out wild propaganda claims and people like you are suckered into believing those claims.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the FSA showing paperwork of a Russian general they killed and then going into video describing in detail how they did it. The general's family seen the news and called him, he then was interviewed on Russian TV.
> 
> View attachment 213918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213919




there will be some defections, but not in any significant numbers nor of any significant personalities and now that the tide of war is turning against daesh and its resources getting depleted, there might also be defections from daesh as well especially by those Syrian recruits who joined it not out of ideological convictions but by money.

Syrian state news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

ebray said:


> *there will be some defections, not in any significant numbers nor of any significant personalities *and now that the tide of war is turning against daesh and its resources getting depleted, there might also be defections from daesh as well especially by those Syrian recruits who joined it not out of ideological convictions but by money.
> 
> Syrian state news





Your opinions do not matter, argue with facts otherwise don't waste my time. Again what credibility do FSA claims and your claims have over credible news outlets....none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

ptldM3 said:


> Your opinions do not matter, argue with facts otherwise don't waste my time. Again what credibility do FSA claims and your claims have over credible news outlets....none.



The Assadist people who promoted this story claimed in late 2014 that there were few hundred rebels in Qalamoun which is much less 3,000 they said defected to daesh in 2015. isn't it? Besides, Quwat al maghaweer which is one of the primary groups that operate in Qalamoun denied this report on social media. The rebels are still fighting daesh in Qalamoun and killed dozens of daesh terrorists last week including some of its leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> Those murderous Gypsy beggars are definitely legitimate targets. They should be dealt with in the harshest manner and no mercy should be shown.


Don't call Rafidah Gypsies. That's an insult to Gypsies.

A timeline of Syria's flags:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Dr.Thrax said:


> Don't call Rafidah Gypsies. That's an insult to Gypsies.



Can you replace 'death to' with 'marg bar'.


--

speaks of Syria


----------



## Al Bhatti

علي رضا توسلي (يمين) مع قائد فيلق القدس قاسم سليماني

One of the main leaders of the Afghan militiamen in Syria fighting for Asad / Iran has been killed recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

ebray said:


> The rumor was first originated and circulated by Assadist trolls before the mass media caught it up as a story. The problem is there are no Journalists left in Syria that could verify it.
> 
> Funeral in Iran of 7 Pakistani Zeynabion fighters killed in Syria *fighting for Assad*
> 
> View attachment 213915



Fighting to defend what is important for Shiism in order not to let these happen :


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Fighting to defend what is important for Shiism in order not to let these happen :


Oh no, let me shed tears upon this Mosque that the very person you support has destroyed...oh no. I'm crying over this great Mosque, that Assad totally didn't flatten with his airstrikes. It was those Wahhabi-Salafi-Jihadi-Sunni-Takfiri-Terrorist-Rat rebels with their air force!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh no, let me shed tears upon this Mosque that the very person you support has destroyed...oh no. I'm crying over this great Mosque, that Assad totally didn't flatten with his airstrikes. It was those Wahhabi-Salafi-Jihadi-Sunni-Takfiri-Terrorist-Rat rebels with their air force!


didn't need airforce to destroy a mosque .
your friends of IS and AQ are very good doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

| Sat Apr 11, 2015 6:44am EDT
Related: World,  Syria
Rebels bombard Syria's government-held Aleppo| Reuters
BEIRUT

(Reuters) - Insurgents bombarded a government-held part of Syria's second city Aleppo overnight, killing at least five people, a group monitoring the war said.

State TV broadcast pictures showing heavily damaged buildings and streets strewn with rubble in the Suleimaniyah district of Aleppo, a city near the border with Turkey which is split between government and rebel control.

State media put the confirmed death toll at eight and said dozens more people were trapped under rubble. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based organization that tracks the war, said the number of dead was likely to increase.

Syria's Grand Mufti Ahmed Badr al-Din al-Hassoun, speaking on state TV, urged the complete destruction of insurgent-held areas from which shells were being fired.

*"We inform the civilians there, be they supporters (of the insurgents), or not, to leave the area. Every area from which a shell is fired, should be completely destroyed," he said.*

Aleppo is a major front line in the Syrian war. Insurgent groups in and around the city have repelled repeated attempts by the Syrian military and militia fighting alongside it to cut supply lines from Turkey to the rebels.

State news agency SANA described the insurgents behind the attack as hardline Islamist militants "linked to the Erdogan regime", a reference to Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan who wants to see President Bashar al-Assad removed from power.

(Writing by Tom Perry; Editing by Louise Ireland)


----------



## Rakan.SA

aghan shia militia brought by iranians to fight in syria and iraq


----------



## Azizam

Female jihadists demand equality with men in Syria - Independent.ie

Are we going to see male vs female war too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> didn't need airforce to destroy a mosque .
> your friends of IS and AQ are very good doing it.


I'm sure the rebel air force flattened it then. I'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> علي رضا توسلي (يمين) مع قائد فيلق القدس قاسم سليماني
> 
> One of the main leaders of the Afghan militiamen in Syria fighting for Asad / Iran has been killed recently.


Qassim Sulaimani is not only famous for causing miserable defeats for Assad, but also most of those who took photos with him died.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure the rebel air force flattened it then. I'm sure.


sure rebels only have knives and guns.


----------



## munchkin

Syria ordered 500 Kord machine guns and 100 Kord sniper rifles.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> sure rebels only have knives and guns.


So you're suggesting that rebels have an air force? You're a very special kind of ignorant aren't you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're suggesting that rebels have an air force? You're a very special kind of ignorant aren't you.


it is not only airforce and by the way it is bit more powerful than knives which "rebels" have in their hands (especially by "rebels" i mean the worst groups, from IS/AQ to salafi zombies)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> it is not only airforce and by the way it is bit more powerful than knives which "rebels" have in their hands (especially by "rebels" i mean the worst groups, from IS/AQ to salafi zombies)


Dude, the Mosque was destroyed by the air force. Rebels have some artillery, but way not enough to do that much damage. They would've had to pummel the Mosque for a year to do that damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Dr.Thrax said:


> Dude, the Mosque was destroyed by the air force. Rebels have some artillery, but way not enough to do that much damage. They would've had to pummel the Mosque for a year to do that damage.



So why aren't the Arab regimes doing anything about Syria when they are ready to invade Yemen for the Houtis coming into power. Just an innocuous question


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Dude, the Mosque was destroyed by the air force. Rebels have some artillery, but way not enough to do that much damage. They would've had to pummel the Mosque for a year to do that damage.


it could be Asad troops. we can see they are many crazy guys there too. 
anyway who ever did it ... what stupid crazy people . anyway barrel bombing places that shows how Asad should deserve no respect. sadly my country supports him. and i am ashamed of this. 
and believe me if Iranians could choose in Iran: there would be no troop in there or any support. Especially it is better to spend for good inside Iran instead of sponsoring militias.


----------



## munchkin

haviZsultan said:


> So why aren't the Arab regimes doing anything about Syria when they are ready to invade Yemen for the Houtis coming into power. Just an innocuous question




Syria has powerful air defense so Saudi Arabia never dare. Plus Saudi Arabia does not border Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> it could be Asad troops. we can see they are many crazy guys there too.
> anyway who ever did it ... what stupid crazy people . anyway barrel bombing places that shows how Asad should deserve no respect. sadly my country supports him. and i am ashamed of this.
> and believe me if Iranians could choose in Iran: there would be no troop in there or any support. Especially it is better to spend for good inside Iran instead of sponsoring militias.



Iran was put in a bad position with Syria. If they completely disowned Syria, then the country would be a haven for terrorists, and become like Libya without Gaddafi. Iran couldn't let this happen for two reasons. First of all, Iran is not a country to suddenly turn a blind eye on their ally and let it turn into chaos. Secondly, Iran would be hurt in the future from extremists like daesh.

From day 1, Iran said that all dialogue should involve Assad because if he is suddenly removed, there will be a vacuum, and this can create civil war. But initially, all anti-assad groups & countries were so excited about their project that they said that any condition for talks was to have Assad resign first. This was a stupid demand to make. And I also remember, the the Syria talks wouldn't even involve Iran. 

However, this could have handled much better. If there was an honest concern for Syrians, then they should have involved Assad seriously in the talks, with both sides of debate being involved (that is, both Turkey AND Iran, both USA AND Russia and so on). They should then have planned for reforms, new elections, with international observers. 

That's the problem with our region. Nations have very black & white attitudes towards their neighbors. In 2012, _ "President Mohamed Morsi of Egypt on Wednesday warned the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad, that “your time won’t be long,” _ In 2011, _"Turkey's prime minister said Tuesday that Syria's president must step down over the country's crackdown on dissent, ratcheting up the pressure on the increasingly isolated Bashar Assad._

And Iran would have supported pressure on Syria, if it was honest pressure, and not just an excuse to kick him out, and not care what happens to Syria. This is in 2011,

_"Iran's foreign minister says he backs Syria's president but that the embattled B*ashar al-Assad must pay heed to his citizenry's demands amid the country's instability*, an Iranian news outlet reported on Saturday. 
Semi-official Iranian Students News Agency quoted Iranian Foreign Minister Ali Akbar Salehi as saying that Syria *should be more cautious and patient in its dealings with the citizenry."*_

In the same report, 
_"Salehi insisted that al-Assad should be supported and that "changing the regime in Syria is unconventional and is followed by an evil purpose."_

Salehi also said this very important phrase back then, *“A vacuum in the Syrian regime would have an unpredictable impact on the region and its neighbors.”*

This is critical. Qatar, Turkey, and Egypt did not care about the unpredictable impact. 

Syria could have been handled much better, and I'm certain that Iran would have been willing to support a new phase for Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> View attachment 214268
> View attachment 214269




Assad is the UN recognized president of Syria. This fact is undeniable.


----------



## DizuJ

munchkin said:


> Assad is the UN recognized president of Syria. This fact is undeniable.


And so is Kinm Jong Un

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> And so is Kinm Jong Un




So he is. No one is saying Kim Jong Un isn't the UN recognized head of North Korea.


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> View attachment 214268
> View attachment 214269



the same ISIS which may many "FSA" defect to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

*54 Photos of Syria Mass Torture*

2015-04-12






In cooperation with the Syrian Association for the Missing and Prisoners of Conscience, Zaman al-Wasl has published 54 photos of mass torture for Syrian detainees that were a part of photos smuggled out of Syria by a former Syrian military police photographer mid 2013.

The atrocious photos of mass torture had been taken between 2011 and mid 2013 in the well-known 601 military hospital in Mezzah neighborhood of Damascus.

In mid 2013, 55,000 photos smuggled out of Syria by a former Syrian military police photographer gave a glimpse of some of the abuses being committed in Syrian jails.

The digital images of 11,000 dead detainees showed emaciated bodies and the defector, identified only as Ceasar, described seeing corpses with "deep wounds and burns and strangulations.
More than 220,000 people have been killed in Syria since the revolt against Bashar al-Assad began in March 2011, the United Nations says. 

Zaman al-Wasl deliberately insists to show victims' faces, so their families and relatives can recognize them.

54 Photos of Syria Mass Torture SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL syria

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> View attachment 214268
> View attachment 214269



I like how you try to portray it like rebels have any higher moral level than ISIS and Baghdadi, while embracing their Nusra Al-Qaeda brothers in every single battle.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I like how you try to portray it like rebels have any higher moral level than ISIS and Baghdadi, while embracing their Nusra Al-Qaeda brothers in every single battle.


And I like how you try to portray Assad and his supporters on the moral high ground, when mufti hassoun (you know, someone who is supposed to be religious) called for the flattening of every area controlled by rebels, and killing of everyone within those areas.
Stop wasting oxygen.

Catholic Priest Michel Oubaji was killed by the regime. He befriended elements of the Islamic Front days earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Assad bombs school in Aleppo, major news channels don't even mention.










Previous day Assad kills 25 people at market, again no one cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Assad bombs school in Aleppo, major news channels don't even mention.
> 
> Previous day Assad kills 25 people at market, again no one cares.



Do you mean major news channel in the world is now pro-Assad?


----------



## Bornubus

British SF in North Syria





Russian SF said to be in syria protecting Heavy military hardware


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> I like how you try to portray it like rebels have any higher moral level than ISIS and Baghdadi, while embracing their Nusra Al-Qaeda brothers in every single battle.



Oftentimes, when I read your replies, I sense that you're not really chatting with the person you're talking to but to a different person who comes along and read as well, especially to the one who's not grounded and cant take into account the extremely complex situation and multifaceted dynamics that led the Syrian rebellion to its current state. That's exactly your methodology which I'm sure many of us have experienced when discussing with you. If the world had imposed a no fly zone and prevented the genocidal regimes' atrocities instead of turning a blind eye and playing footsie with Assad, they could have prevented the terrorists from filling the vacuum that led to an opening for extremists to thrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> Do you mean major news channel in the world is now pro-Assad?



You have to admit that all the world speaks about vis-a-vis Syria nowadays is ISIS.






Sad. Very sad.













500 said:


> Assad bombs school in Aleppo, major news channels don't even mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous day Assad kills 25 people at market, again no one cares.



The blood of people in the ME nowadays is very cheap and that's not strange considering the condition of large parts of the region. Hopefully sane minds will prevail after all this turmoil. I think that we have been settled for at least 1 decade if not 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Rebels destroy daesh HQ in the middle of the Eastern Qalamoun Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> Syrian Rebels destroy daesh HQ in the middle of the Eastern Qalamoun Desert




What is citizenship of these rebels? Saudis?


----------



## DizuJ

munchkin said:


> What is citizenship of these rebels? Saudis?



They are tribal fighters from deir el zor who have been battling daesh in Eastern Syria.

Islamic State 'executes 700 members of Syrian al-Sheitaat tribe in just two weeks' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> They are tribal fighters deir el zor who have been battling daesh in Eastern Syria.




Are they Syrian citizens?


----------



## DizuJ

munchkin said:


> Are they Syrian citizens?


Yes. Usud al Sharqiya fighters are all from Eastern Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> Yes. Usud al Sharqiya fighters are all from Eastern Syria.




The conflict has been going on for 4 years. Have their Syrian passports expired? Plus, if they joined rebels, the Syrian government can recind their citizenship.


----------



## DizuJ

munchkin said:


> The conflict has been going on for 4 years. Have their Syrian passports expired?


Listen jerk, I don't have time to argue with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

ebray said:


> Listen jerk, I don't have time to argue with you




I thik they do not have citizenship because the Syrian government recinded their citizenship.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> I thik they do not have citizenship because the Syrian government recinded their citizenship.


So somehow because they're not Syrian citizens they can't be Syrians.
K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> So somehow because they're not Syrian citizens they can't be Syrians.
> K.




They do not have citizenship because they do not have a state.


----------



## DizuJ

@Superboy, is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## munchkin

Speaking of citizenship, how be rebels apply for Saudi Arabian citizenship?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> They do not have citizenship because they do not have a state.


But that makes them not qualified to live in Syria, even though they're Syrians? There's plenty of stateless people in an Arab country (UAE or Kuwait, forgot which) who are bedouins and native to the land yet they're stateless.
Stop trying to call them "foreign fighters" through fallacious reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> But that makes them not qualified to live in Syria, even though they're Syrians? There's plenty of stateless people in an Arab country (UAE or Kuwait, forgot which) who are bedouins and native to the land yet they're stateless.
> Stop trying to call them "foreign fighters" through fallacious reasoning.




If they are not Syrian citizens, they are subject to deportation from Syria.


----------



## S.Bukhari

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh no, let me shed tears upon this Mosque that the very person you support has destroyed...oh no. I'm crying over this great Mosque, that Assad totally didn't flatten with his airstrikes. It was those Wahhabi-Salafi-Jihadi-Sunni-Takfiri-Terrorist-Rat rebels with their air force!


Please don't call ISIS Sunni , being sunny I feel humiliated , call them khwarij or munafiq or what ever you want.
Thanks


----------



## Dr.Thrax

S.Bukhari said:


> Please don't call ISIS Sunni , being sunny I feel humiliated , call them khwarij or munafiq or what ever you want.
> Thanks


I am making a joke of what the Shiites & Assadists call anti-Assad Syrians.



munchkin said:


> If they are not Syrian citizens, they are subject to deportation from Syria.


Have fun trying to get Syrians deported from their land. The gov't wouldn't even dare. And deported to where if they're stateless? Someone doesn't know how to use a brain.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

A must-watch series on Syria. Part of a playlist, and there are many graphic videos within it. There is usually a warning before the start of the video, and the first video starts in 2012, with the last in 2014. I hope they plan to do more.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

#weareallalnusrafront


----------



## munchkin

Syrian army mad max road warrior combat car







Syrian army Desert Hawks






Syrian army T-72M1 TURMS-T thermal sight upgrade






Syrian army NDF fighters






Syrian army female T-72 driver






Syrian army T-72AV tanks


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have destroyed the remains of the Air Force Intelligence building in Aleppo. They've entered Al Zahraa neighborhood now. Rebels are advancing on the regime from the West and East, huge gains alhamdulillah. Around the AIF building the regime was forced to retreat from the Al-Bashir Mosque and the Orphanages (yes, regime occupied orphanages.) Rebels will free Aleppo.
And @munchkin no matter how many photos you post of your favorite dictator's army that doesn't legitimize them. Why don't you go to Syria and see how legitimate they are?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## munchkin

Syrian army BM-27 Uragan








Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have destroyed the remains of the Air Force Intelligence building in Aleppo. They've entered Al Zahraa neighborhood now. Rebels are advancing on the regime from the West and East, huge gains alhamdulillah. Around the AIF building the regime was forced to retreat from the Al-Bashir Mosque and the Orphanages (yes, regime occupied orphanages.) Rebels will free Aleppo.
> And @munchkin no matter how many photos you post of your favorite dictator's army that doesn't legitimize them. Why don't you go to Syria and see how legitimate they are?




situation in Aleppo






Syrian army soldiers pose for camera






Syrian army Milan anti tank missile 






NDF takes control of Durin and Jabal Durin


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol "munchkin" (aka superboy) you really are using a months old map of Aleppo made by Wikipedia (whose editors are largely pro-Assad) to display the situation now? You're deluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## munchkin

pro government militia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

And rebels have retaken Doreen, the regime held it for 4-6 hours and then they lost it again. You really love posting misinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> you really are using a months old map of Aleppo made by Wikipedia (whose editors are largely pro-Assad) to display the situation now? You're deluded.




don't shoot the messenger 

Syrian army BM-21 Grad






pro government guy firing Kornet anti tank missile






Syrian army BM-27 Uragans attacking rebel positions


----------



## DizuJ

Can you Stop posting old stuff or will have to ask the Mods to thread ban you because you are destroying this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Dr.Thrax said:


> And rebels have retaken Doreen, the regime held it for 4-6 hours and then they lost it again. You really love posting misinformation.


Thrax bro how would you rate the progress of Syrian rebels? It seems to be a very long game of tug of war. Rebels capture some city, then they lose it to Assad, then they capture another city, lose it to ISIS. Sometimes they capture it from ISIS and lose it to Al-Nusra front. The situation seems to be very pessimistic in Syria and for FSA.


----------



## munchkin

Syrian army BM-27 Uragan loading rockets








ebray said:


> Can you Stop posting old stuff or will have to ask the Mods to thread ban you because you are destroying this thread.




these are new pics

Syrian army new recruits graduated from training






Syrian army female soldier and SPG-9 Spear rocket launcher


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SipahSalar said:


> Thrax bro how would you rate the progress of Syrian rebels? It seems to be a very long game of tug of war. Rebels capture some city, then they lose it to Assad, then they capture another city, lose it to ISIS. Sometimes they capture it from ISIS and lose it to Al-Nusra front. The situation seems to be very pessimistic in Syria and for FSA.


Not really. While yes, we do have a tug of war of heavily contested areas (for example, Handarat village), a lot of our gains are not tug-of-war any more. We've held Shiekh Miskeen and Nawa for around 4 months now, and we continue to advance in Southern Syria. Rebels are attacking ISIS in Hajar al Aswad and Yarmouk in Southern Damascus, and they're attacking multiple areas in Latakia province. They're also making major gains in Aleppo (now that the AIF building is gone, rest of Aleppo shouldn't be extremely difficult.)
When rebels are united in an objective, it rarely falls to enemy hands. A lot of the time when we lose a place is because of the lack of coordination. This is obviously changing with massive operations rooms (like Jaish al Fateh, for example.)

Someone seriously needs to report munchkin. Spam spam spam. And posting old images/videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Syrian army female soldier womans a heavy machine gun






Syrian army demolition rockets in Deir es-Zor


----------



## SipahSalar

Dr.Thrax said:


> They're also making major gains in Aleppo (now that the AIF building is gone, rest of Aleppo shouldn't be extremely difficult.)


But they had taken Aleppo ages ago didn't they?


----------



## munchkin

Syrian army BM-27 Uragan








SipahSalar said:


> But they had taken Aleppo ages ago didn't they?




not all of Aleppo






Syrian army T-72 tank upgraded with commander's hunter killer sight and gunner's thermal sight






Syrian army Shilka guy cannot contain his excitement






Syrian army 152 mm caliber self propelled artillery






Syrian army Gaz Tigr HUMVEE






Syrian army up armored Shilka






Syrian army BM-27 Uragan


----------



## 500

Rebels take Jobar-Zamalka bridge:










Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

500 said:


> Rebels take Jobar-Zamalka bridge:




Chechens?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SipahSalar said:


> But they had taken Aleppo ages ago didn't they?


Not taken over completely, not at all. However it's basically half and half right now, but that's going to change soon, since the AIF building is gone, rebels can now finally advance from the Northwest.



munchkin said:


> Chechens?


Not even close. They speak good southern Syrian dialect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> AIF building




1 building can change all that much?


----------



## munchkin

pro government fighter with Kord large caliber sniper rifle







Syrian army soldier with Kord large caliber sniper rifle






Syrian army Republican Guard 104th brigade soldier with AK-74M rifle mounting a big telescopic sight


----------



## DizuJ

Good News

FSA killed 60 daesh scums in Hamdun, Raqqa

https://www.youtube .com/watch?t=137&v=QMgxag8paOY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588014920022757380
FSA factions in southern Syria have announced disassociation from Jabhat al-Nusra. It seems the FSA has finally woken up to the fact that global jihadists with extremist mentality are not to be allied or associated with no matter how less extreme they may seem or even think themselves to be in comparison with Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> 1 building can change all that much?


It was more like a fortress than a building, heavily fortified, sniper position, multiple HMGs, can call in artillery, etc.

Idlib’s Liberation Thoroughly Exposed the Pro-Assad Media | Unfettered Freedom For All!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> It was more like a fortress than a building, heavily fortified, sniper position, multiple HMGs, can call in artillery, etc.
> 
> Idlib’s Liberation Thoroughly Exposed the Pro-Assad Media | Unfettered Freedom For All!




If FSA does capture Aleppo, which I doubt, I suppose Russia would deploy air force to bomb FSA.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> If FSA does capture Aleppo, which I doubt, I suppose Russia would deploy air force to bomb FSA.


lol, you're definitely superboy.
Russia, cannot in any way deploy their air force in Syria. Turkey wouldn't allow it, and it would be in conflicting interest with the coalition against ISIS. Have fun with your stupid conspiracies, because they won't last. And if Russia sends in air force, we will recieve manpads, almost guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia, cannot in any way deploy their air force in Syria. Turkey wouldn't allow it, and it would be in conflicting interest with the coalition against ISIS. Have fun with your stupid conspiracies, because they won't last. And if Russia sends in air force, we will recieve manpads, almost guaranteed.




The Russian air force can deploy to Syrian air bases, plus Russia has a carrier that can launch offshore air strikes. MANPADs can't shoot down high flying jets like Su-35 / 34 / 33.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> If Aleppo falls it will most likely fall to Islamist organisations. The rest are just being used. The FSA and allied groups think Nusra will just stop fighting. Mark my words that Jahbat al Jolani will grab land from allies just as ISIS did. They will become "sahwat" to them.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax Do you have a you tube account named something like Dr.Thrax123 ?


oh no, you found me...
Yes, that would be me lol

And no, Islamic Front is much stronger than Nusra, Nusra won't be over to pull an ISIS on us now. Esp. when Ahrar are willing to fight Nusra if they do such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Russia was acting gangster before sanctions now a days I don't think they give a flying f**k about Assad. Only a few advisers and weapons which seem to be dwindling. Before Assad was a ASSET now he destroyed his country he is only *** HEAD.


True, but Russia still see him as an ally. They know Syria is a lost cause, but that doesn't mean that crazy idiot Putin won't help Assad slaughter more Syrians.


----------



## munchkin

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Russia was acting gangster before sanctions now a days I don't think they give a flying f**k about Assad. Only a few advisers and weapons which seem to be dwindling. Before Assad was a ASSET now he destroyed his country he is only *** HEAD.




Syria is crucial to Russia's influence in the ME. Other than Iran and Iraq, Syria is the biggest puppet of Russia in the ME.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> Ahrar is indeed a formidable fighting force. I am unsure about their ideas on democracy and sharia. Would they run Syria with sharia in place ?


IF (which includes Ahrar) said that they're fine with Democracy as long as it doesn't make people stray away from Islam and Sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> IF (which includes Ahrar) said that they're fine with Democracy as long as it doesn't make people stray away from Islam and Sharia.




It is ISLAMIC front. They don't have a common ideology. Almost all of them wish to set up an Islamic state like ISIS. Only ONE guy said it is POSSIBLE to set up an Islamic republic like Iran. In any case, it would be worse than the current Syria which is a republic which has

1. multiple candidates elections CHECK

2. presidential term limit CHECK

3. secularism CHECK

4. an elected parliament CHECK

*Objectives*
The Islamic Front released its charter on the Internet in late November 2013, outlining its aims and objectives, although the document avoided providing a clear vision of the future.[34] The Islamic Front's charter rejects the concepts of representative democracy and secularism, instead seeking to establish an Islamic state ruled by a Majlis-ash-Shura and implementing sharia. It acknowledges the ethnic and religious minorities that live in Syria, while also welcoming the foreign fighters who have joined the anti-Assad forces and rejecting non-military means of ending the civil war.[34] One member of the political assembly of the group has stated that the Islamic Front could accept Syria as a democracy, as long as sharia is "sovereign".[35]

Islamic Front (Syria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> It is ISLAMIC front. They don't have a common ideology. Almost all of them wish to set up an Islamic state like ISIS. Only ONE guy said it is POSSIBLE to set up an Islamic republic like Iran. In any case, it would be worse than the current Syria which is a republic which has
> 
> 1. multiple candidates elections CHECK
> 
> 2. presidential term limit CHECK
> 
> 3. secularism CHECK
> 
> 4. an elected parliament CHECK
> 
> *Objectives*
> The Islamic Front released its charter on the Internet in late November 2013, outlining its aims and objectives, although the document avoided providing a clear vision of the future.[34] The Islamic Front's charter rejects the concepts of representative democracy and secularism, instead seeking to establish an Islamic state ruled by a Majlis-ash-Shura and implementing sharia. It acknowledges the ethnic and religious minorities that live in Syria, while also welcoming the foreign fighters who have joined the anti-Assad forces and rejecting non-military means of ending the civil war.[34] One member of the political assembly of the group has stated that the Islamic Front could accept Syria as a democracy, as long as sharia is "sovereign".[35]
> 
> Islamic Front (Syria) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You really don't know what Sharia is, do you...
Sharia is what the west would call an "Islamic Democracy." 
Syria does not have:
Elections
Presidential Term Limit
Secularism
or an Elected Parliament.
Elections? Syrian elections comedy
Presidential Term Limit? Tell that to hafez, 30 straight years.
Secularism? Which is why the "president" has to be "Muslim" in the "constitution" of Syria.
Elected Parliament? Hahahaha. You mean hand-picked idiots who worship Assad.


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really don't know what Sharia is, do you...
> Sharia is what the west would call an "Islamic Democracy."
> Syria does not have:
> Elections
> Presidential Term Limit
> Secularism
> or an Elected Parliament.
> Elections? Syrian elections comedy
> Presidential Term Limit? Tell that to hafez, 30 straight years.
> Secularism? Which is why the "president" has to be "Muslim" in the "constitution" of Syria.
> Elected Parliament? Hahahaha. You mean hand-picked idiots who worship Assad.




Sure it does.

Elections in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Islam and secularism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

People's Council of Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Only since 2012 does Syria have presidential term limit, which is 2 terms.

Syrian constitutional referendum, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Syrian people do not want Sharia. They do not want to pray in a mosque.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> Sure it does.
> 
> Elections in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Islam and secularism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> People's Council of Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Only since 2012 does Syria have presidential term limit, which is 2 terms.
> 
> Syrian constitutional referendum, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Syrian people do not want Sharia. They do not want to pray in a mosque.


Elections? Sure, 100% is fair. 89% is fair. I'm sure you also think Sisi's 97.5% is also fair.
If it was "secular" as you claim, there would be no Sharia courts, and in the "constitution" the "president" wouldn't have to be "Muslim."
If Syria had a presidential term limit, Assad wouldn't be in power right now. Do you really not understand that? Or are you just that brainwashed?
Sure, what a referendum. After killing 10,000 of us (2012 figures) I'm sure a referendum will just calm us down.
Either you're brainwashed or just being deliberately stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Elections? Sure, 100% is fair. 89% is fair. I'm sure you also think Sisi's 97.5% is also fair.
> If it was "secular" as you claim, there would be no Sharia courts, and in the "constitution" the "president" wouldn't have to be "Muslim."
> If Syria had a presidential term limit, Assad wouldn't be in power right now. Do you really not understand that? Or are you just that brainwashed?
> Sure, what a referendum. After killing 10,000 of us (2012 figures) I'm sure a referendum will just calm us down.
> Either you're brainwashed or just being deliberately stupid.




So? At least it's better than Yemen's 100% vote for the sole candidate  Heck, Yemen still does not have presidential term limit like Syria does.

Assad is limited to 2 terms starting from this term, as specified in the constitution of Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> So? At least it's better than Yemen's 100% vote for the sole candidate  Heck, Yemen still does not have presidential term limit like Syria does.
> 
> Assad is limited to 2 terms starting from this term, as specified in the constitution of Syria.


Oh, so because another country is worse, that means it's okay to keep doing this? You are superboy, exact same fallacies as him.
Great, so we can have the bastard in for another 13 years. Because that's totally what Syrians wanted.
Stop wasting Oxygen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so because another country is worse, that means it's okay to keep doing this? You are superboy, exact same fallacies as him.
> Great, so we can have the bastard in for another 13 years. Because that's totally what Syrians wanted.
> Stop wasting Oxygen.




You can't rush a political change. The end result would be Libya. Assad is the president of Syria. The president is a citizen, has no political power.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> You can't rush a political change. The end result would be Libya. Assad is the president of Syria. The president is a citizen, has no political power.


I'm sure you're such an expert on Syria.
If you haven't noticed, all rebel groups (i.e. FSA and IF, and all allies/affiliates minus Nusra I think) have agreed to what happens after the revolution succeeds. And we're not rushing anything, we've struggled for 4 years for this. So stop wasting precious oxygen that other people need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> If you haven't noticed, all rebel groups (i.e. FSA and IF, and all allies/affiliates minus Nusra I think) have agreed to what happens after the revolution succeeds.




The revolution will never succeed. The revolution has no support in Syria. Only foreigners fight against Assad. Syria will never implement Sharia. Never EVER 

Think about why Saudi Arabia has so much land, so little population. Because so many Saudi Arabians are killed in Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> The revolution will never succeed. The revolution has no support in Syria. Only foreigners fight against Assad. Syria will never implement Sharia. Never EVER


Oh, look at all these foreigners
Syria Protest - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, look at all these foreigners
> Syria Protest - YouTube




misguided bunch


----------



## Dr.Thrax

munchkin said:


> misguided bunch


But earlier you were saying no-one in Syria supports them...make up your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

First batch of US trained anti-dash force in Turkey to fight in Syria














Southern Syria rebels set collision course with al Qaeda| Reuters

But this week, Southern Front groups issued a strong statement condemning Nusra's ideology, rejecting any cooperation with it, and declaring themselves the "sole military force representing the Syrian revolution" in the south.

"It is not a call for war but they will understand it that way, and if they want to fight they will be the losers," said Abu Ghiath al-Shami, spokesman for the Alwiyat Seif al-Sham, one of the Southern Front groups.

With aid funneled via U.S. ally Jordan, the Southern Front groups are stronger than the jihadists in the south, according to several assessments including one provided by a U.S. intelligence official.

"We must announce our clear position: neither the Nusra Front or anything else with this ideology represents us," said Bashar al-Zoubi, head of a rebel group called the Yarmouk Army.

We can’t go from the rule of Assad to Zawahiri and Nusra," said Zoubi referring to the al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Oh great, because what Syria desperately needed was another armed militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

GBU-28 said:


> Oh great, because what Syria desperately needed was another armed militia.



Well, it hasn't worked the first 10 times but I'm sure this time its different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

GBU-28 said:


> Oh great, because what Syria desperately needed was another armed militia.


Not really, they're another section of the FSA. Probably going to join Liwa Thuwarr Raqqa.


----------



## SipahSalar

The current situation.
Although ISIS has been losing ground in Iraq, the Pentagon warns that the group's total amount of territorial control in Syria has remained unchanged. Although the group has lost territory around Kobane, it has made gains in the south of the country around Damascus and in the Yarmouk refugee camp, which is just miles from the city's downtown.


----------



## Azizam

ebray said:


> First batch of US trained anti-dash force in Turkey to fight in Syria
> 
> 
> View attachment 215048
> View attachment 215049
> View attachment 215050
> 
> 
> Southern Syria rebels set collision course with al Qaeda| Reuters
> 
> But this week, Southern Front groups issued a strong statement condemning Nusra's ideology, rejecting any cooperation with it, and declaring themselves the "sole military force representing the Syrian revolution" in the south.
> 
> "It is not a call for war but they will understand it that way, and if they want to fight they will be the losers," said Abu Ghiath al-Shami, spokesman for the Alwiyat Seif al-Sham, one of the Southern Front groups.
> 
> With aid funneled via U.S. ally Jordan, the Southern Front groups are stronger than the jihadists in the south, according to several assessments including one provided by a U.S. intelligence official.
> 
> "We must announce our clear position: neither the Nusra Front or anything else with this ideology represents us," said Bashar al-Zoubi, head of a rebel group called the Yarmouk Army.
> 
> We can’t go from the rule of Assad to Zawahiri and Nusra," said Zoubi referring to the al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri."


10 quids say they would join ISIS within the first month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Graffiti in Ashrafiah neighborhood, Beirut, Lebanon:








"Go out go out oh Syrian"
"Caution your enemy is the Syrian enemy."
Next to it graffiti of a Cross in the same color and style.
Can't wait to invade these arseholes.

Rebels in Dara'a:
A tank belonging to Liwa Tawhid al Janoub destroys positions belonging to the regime in the occupied Manshia district. 16-4-2015




Destruction of strongholds and fortifications belonging to the regime at the hands of the fighters of Liwa Tawhid al Janoub. 16-4-2015





Frantic rebel audio in Idlib today:




Describes the battle and how the regime are retreating/losing over the radio. The regime today pulled another Hardatnin/Rityan today in Idlib, in which they advanced north of Mastoumeh and failed miserably. Some of the losses:





And finally, a HRW report on regime use of chemicals in Idlib, confirmed use of Chlorine:
Syria: Chemicals Used in Idlib Attacks | Human Rights Watch

Destruction of Homs because of regime shelling:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588819459806224384يلعن روحك يا حافظ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Muqeet khan




----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alhamdulillah, ISIS today was defeated by Jaish al Islam and the FSA first brigade.
They were kicked out from Qaboun, Barzeh, and Tishrin.
25 of their fighters were killed, as well as a few dozens captured.
Their commander Munthir Salaf was captured, their 1st Shari'i killed and 2nd commander Abu Hasan fled to regime-held territory.
Some of the Daeshbags captured:








Alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Madali

الأعرابي said:


> I think Syrian Rebels should cooperate with ISIS instead of fighting with them, they'll finish Asshead much much faster, since these Iranian supported Shiites have no shame cooperating with their own terrorist groups (Mahdi army/Hezbollah/Abbas brigade/Afghan terrorists/Shabiha/NDF....Etc) why should we have shame cooperating with our own so called "terrorists"?!



Its because of people like you that middle east is such a mess. You want to support terrorism scums like Daesh? 

These are the stuff they have done,

"Islamic State militants drove 600 Shia, Christian, and Yazidi male prisoners into the middle of the desert, lined them up along the edge of a ravine, and executed them at point blank range, according to a report by Human Rights Watch released Thursday. "

And you forget them trading in girls as sex slaves? You forgot all the beheadings?

I see you are from Algeria, you are proud of such incidents of friendships with ISIS in your country?

_"Even among terrorism watchers, the Algerian group Jund al Khilafa has not been a daily preoccupation. But on Sunday this obscure cell found a 55-year old French hiker, Herve Gourdel, wandering in the rugged and beautiful Djudjura National Park in central Algeria. 

The innocent mountaineering enthusiast provided the group with an opportunity to catapult itself onto the world stage and burnish its credentials as one of the (relatively few) jihadist groups to declare allegiance to Abu Bakr al Baghdadi and the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS). 

Its leader, Gouri Abdelmalek, had declared Jund al Khilafa's loyalty to ISIS earlier this month; the name means "Soldiers of the Caliphate." (There are other groups with the same name in Kazakhstan and Egypt.)

In carrying out its threat to behead Gourdel, the group said it was responding to an appeal by ISIS spokesman Muhammad al-Adnani to kill "the spiteful and filthy French" because of their support for military action against the group."
_


----------



## Saif al-Arab

الأعرابي said:


> I think Syrian Rebels should cooperate with ISIS instead of fighting with them, they'll finish Asshead much much faster, since these Iranian supported Shiites have no shame cooperating with their own terrorist groups (Mahdi army/Hezbollah/Abbas brigade/Afghan terrorists/Shabiha/NDF....Etc) why should we have shame cooperating with our own so called "terrorists"?!



You cannot cooperate with an organization like ISIS that only accepts their own ideas and visions and who are literally killing anyone that opposes them slightly. Not even when fighting against a bigger evil. 2 years ago when ISIS were not that big and powerful FSA and some other groups tried but it did not end well. Let alone Al-Nusra who are ideologically not that far from ISIS. So there is no other option. At the end of the day both Al-Assad and ISIS are two sides of the same coin.

FSA and the Islamic Front should be supported fully and much more than currently. If the objectives will be reached in Yemen then I have little doubt that the Arab coalition will move towards Syria. An internal Arab matter.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Alhamdulillah, ISIS today was defeated by Jaish al Islam and the FSA first brigade.
> They were kicked out from Qaboun, Barzeh, and Tishrin.
> 25 of their fighters were killed, as well as a few dozens captured.
> Their commander Munthir Salaf was captured, their 1st Shari'i killed and 2nd commander Abu Hasan fled to regime-held territory.
> Some of the Daeshbags captured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulillah.



Great news. I wonder if some of those ISIS members can be reformed and somehow join, in this case Jaysh al-Islam or FSA? Doubtful I guess. The goal should be to topple the Child-Murderer and kick out all foreign terror groups sponsored by Mullah's. 

@Superboy / @munchkin give it a rest. Creating a user while banned is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

@munchkin dude are you superboy?


----------



## munchkin

beast89 said:


> @munchkin dude are you superboy?




who?


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> who?



I just thought another canadian user superboy who hasn't been here for sometime, my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Dr.Thrax said:


> Alhamdulillah, ISIS today was defeated by Jaish al Islam and the FSA first brigade.
> They were kicked out from Qaboun, Barzeh, and Tishrin.
> 25 of their fighters were killed, as well as a few dozens captured.
> Their commander Munthir Salaf was captured, their 1st Shari'i killed and 2nd commander Abu Hasan fled to regime-held territory.
> Some of the Daeshbags captured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulillah.



What do they do with the captured ISIS


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> What do they do with the captured ISIS



They will probably be imprisoned and then used as a bargain to trade prisoners of war. Some of them will probably be killed despite mostly being locals and young. I think that their brainwashing is too strong to rehabilitate them and since those prisoners were engaged in a battle against Jaysh al-Islam and FSA the latter probably wants revenge.

What is important is that Al-Assad and his regime (the top dogs not the ordinary Syrian soldier), ISIS, Al-Nusra and all those foreign Shia terrorist groups will be removed and for peace to prevail. Otherwise this will continue for years and ultimately the opposition will win but they will be left with a completely destroyed country and a damaged generation. So the quicker the better. Most people are civilians anyway but since this is the ME and the region is boiling we must expect the worst.

@Oscar Why am I banned from the "Operation Decisive Storm" thread?



munchkin said:


> who?



@Superboy = @munchkin = Chinese-Canadian = you. Have you converted to Zaydi Islam already? They are actually a great bunch outside of the Houthi terror cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

الأعرابي said:


> I think Syrian Rebels should cooperate with ISIS instead of fighting with them, they'll finish Asshead much much faster, since these Iranian supported Shiites have no shame cooperating with their own terrorist groups (Mahdi army/Hezbollah/Abbas brigade/Afghan terrorists/Shabiha/NDF....Etc) why should we have shame cooperating with our own so called "terrorists"?!


Co-operate with ISIS? Dude, we tried that in 2013. Then they started killing our commanders, imposing capital punishment (which is banned under Sharia due to Tamkeen), along with human rights abuses. We won't co-operate with scum like them, who made takfeer on the most pious of people.


f1000n said:


> What do they do with the captured ISIS


Used as bargaining tools, just like other regime prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Great article by Spiegel about Haji Bakr, who was one of the most important if not the most important leader of daesh. He was killed in Aleppo at the hands of Syrian rebels.It contains info on how ISIS was founded by Saddam’s officers (20 out of the top 25 daesh leaders), how it took over by starting a base first in Syria and how closely the Assad Regime and daesh collaborated against the rebels.
*The Terror Strategist: Secret Files Reveal the Structure of Islamic State*
By Christoph Reuter

Aloof. Polite. Cajoling. Extremely attentive. Restrained. Dishonest. Inscrutable. Malicious. The rebels from northern Syria, remembering encounters with him months later, recall completely different facets of the man. But they agree on one thing: "We never knew exactly who we were sitting across from."

In fact, not even those who shot and killed him after a brief firefight in the town of Tal Rifaat on a January morning in 2014 knew the true identity of the tall man in his late fifties. They were unaware that they had killed the strategic head of the group calling itself "Islamic State" (IS). The fact that this could have happened at all was the result of a rare but fatal miscalculation by the brilliant planner. The local rebels placed the body into a refrigerator, in which they intended to bury him. Only later, when they realized how important the man was, did they lift his body out again.

Samir Abd Muhammad al-Khlifawi was the real name of the Iraqi, whose bony features were softened by a white beard. But no one knew him by that name. Even his best-known pseudonym, Haji Bakr, wasn't widely known. But that was precisely part of the plan. The former colonel in the intelligence service of Saddam Hussein's air defense force had been secretly pulling the strings at IS for years. Former members of the group had repeatedly mentioned him as one of its leading figures. Still, it was never clear what exactly his role was.

But when the architect of the Islamic State died, he left something behind that he had intended to keep strictly confidential: the blueprint for this state. It is a folder full of handwritten organizational charts, lists and schedules, which describe how a country can be gradually subjugated. SPIEGEL has gained exclusive access to the 31 pages, some consisting of several pages pasted together. They reveal a multilayered composition and directives for action, some already tested and others newly devised for the anarchical situation in Syria's rebel-held territories. In a sense, the documents are the source code of the most successful terrorist army in recent history.

Until now, much of the information about IS has come from fighters who had defected and data sets from the IS internal administration seized in Baghdad. But none of this offered an explanation for the group's meteoric rise to prominence, before air strikes in the late summer of 2014 put a stop to its triumphal march.

For the first time, the Haji Bakr documents now make it possible to reach conclusions on how the IS leadership is organized and what role former officials in the government of ex-dictator Saddam Hussein play in it. Above all, however, they show how the takeover in northern Syria was planned, making the group's later advances into Iraq possible in the first place. In addition, months of research undertaken by SPIEGEL in Syria, as well as other newly discovered records, exclusive to SPIEGEL, show that Haji Bakr's instructions were carried out meticulously.

Bakr's documents were long hidden in a tiny addition to a house in embattled northern Syria. Reports of their existence were first made by an eyewitness who had seen them in Haji Bakr's house shortly after his death. In April 2014, a single page from the file was smuggled to Turkey, where SPIEGEL was able to examine it for the first time. It only became possible to reach Tal Rifaat to evaluate the entire set of handwritten papers in November 2014.







This document is Haji Bakr's sketch for the possible structure of the Islamic State administration.

"Our greatest concern was that these plans could fall into the wrong hands and would never have become known," said the man who has been storing Haji Bakr's notes after pulling them out from under a tall stack of boxes and blankets. The man, fearing the IS death squads, wishes to remain anonymous.
*
The Master Plan*

The story of this collection of documents begins at a time when few had yet heard of the "Islamic State." When Iraqi national Haji Bakr traveled to Syria as part of a tiny advance party in late 2012, he had a seemingly absurd plan: IS would capture as much territory as possible in Syria. Then, using Syria as a beachhead, it would invade Iraq.

Bakr took up residence in an inconspicuous house in Tal Rifaat, north of Aleppo. The town was a good choice. In the 1980s, many of its residents had gone to work in the Gulf nations, especially Saudi Arabia. When they returned, some brought along radical convictions and contacts. In 2013, Tal Rifaat would become IS' stronghold in Aleppo Province, with hundreds of fighters stationed there.

It was there that the "Lord of the Shadows," as some called him, sketched out the structure of the Islamic State, all the way down to the local level, compiled lists relating to the gradual infiltration of villages and determined who would oversee whom. Using a ballpoint pen, he drew the chains of command in the security apparatus on stationery. Though presumably a coincidence, the stationery was from the Syrian Defense Ministry and bore the letterhead of the department in charge of accommodations and furniture.

What Bakr put on paper, page by page, with carefully outlined boxes for individual responsibilities, was nothing less than a blueprint for a takeover. It was not a manifesto of faith, but a technically precise plan for an "Islamic Intelligence State" -- a caliphate run by an organization that resembled East Germany's notorious Stasi domestic intelligence agency.







DER SPIEGEL
Graphic: A digital rendering of Haji Bakr's Islamic State organigram.

This blueprint was implemented with astonishing accuracy in the ensuing months. The plan would always begin with the same detail: The group recruited followers under the pretense of opening a Dawah office, an Islamic missionary center. Of those who came to listen to lectures and attend courses on Islamic life, one or two men were selected and instructed to spy on their village and obtain a wide range of information. To that end, Haji Bakr compiled lists such as the following:



_List the powerful families._
_Name the powerful individuals in these families._
_Find out their sources of income._
_Name names and the sizes of (rebel) brigades in the village._
_Find out the names of their leaders, who controls the brigades and their political orientation._
_Find out their illegal activities (according to Sharia law), which could be used to blackmail them if necessary._
The spies were told to note such details as whether someone was a criminal or a homosexual, or was involved in a secret affair, so as to have ammunition for blackmailing later. "We will appoint the smartest ones as Sharia sheiks," Bakr had noted. "We will train them for a while and then dispatch them." As a postscript, he had added that several "brothers" would be selected in each town to marry the daughters of the most influential families, in order to "ensure penetration of these families without their knowledge."

The spies were to find out as much as possible about the target towns: Who lived there, who was in charge, which families were religious, which Islamic school of religious jurisprudence they belonged to, how many mosques there were, who the imam was, how many wives and children he had and how old they were. Other details included what the imam's sermons were like, whether he was more open to the Sufi, or mystical variant of Islam, whether he sided with the opposition or the regime, and what his position was on jihad. Bakr also wanted answers to questions like: Does the imam earn a salary? If so, who pays it? Who appoints him? Finally: How many people in the village are champions of democracy?

The agents were supposed to function as seismic signal waves, sent out to track down the tiniest cracks, as well as age-old faults within the deep layers of society -- in short, any information that could be used to divide and subjugate the local population. The informants included former intelligence spies, but also regime opponents who had quarreled with one of the rebel groups. Some were also young men and adolescents who needed money or found the work exciting. Most of the men on Bakr's list of informants, such as those from Tal Rifaat, were in their early twenties, but some were as young as 16 or 17.

The plans also include areas like finance, schools, daycare, the media and transportation. But there is a constantly recurring, core theme, which is meticulously addressed in organizational charts and lists of responsibilities and reporting requirements: surveillance, espionage, murder and kidnapping.

For each provincial council, Bakr had planned for an emir, or commander, to be in charge of murders, abductions, snipers, communication and encryption, as well as an emir to supervise the other emirs -- "in case they don't do their jobs well." The nucleus of this godly state would be the demonic clockwork of a cell and commando structure designed to spread fear.

From the very beginning, the plan was to have the intelligence services operate in parallel, even at the provincial level. A general intelligence department reported to the "security emir" for a region, who was in charge of deputy-emirs for individual districts. A head of secret spy cells and an "intelligence service and information manager" for the district reported to each of these deputy-emirs. The spy cells at the local level reported to the district emir's deputy. The goal was to have everyone keeping an eye on everyone else.







A handwritten chart shows Bakr's thoughts regarding the establishment of the Islamic State.

Those in charge of training the "Sharia judges in intelligence gathering" also reported to the district emir, while a separate department of "security officers" was assigned to the regional emir.
Sharia, the courts, prescribed piety -- all of this served a single goal: surveillance and control. Even the word that Bakr used for the conversion of true Muslims, _takwin_, is not a religious but a technical term that translates as "implementation," a prosaic word otherwise used in geology or construction. Still, 1,200 years ago, the word followed a unique path to a brief moment of notoriety. Shiite alchemists used it to describe the creation of artificial life. In his ninth century "Book of Stones," the Persian Jabir Ibn Hayyan wrote -- using a secret script and codes -- about the creation of a homunculus. "The goal is to deceive all, but those who love God." That may also have been to the liking of Islamic State strategists, although the group views Shiites as apostates who shun true Islam. But for Haji Bakr, God and the 1,400-year-old faith in him was but one of many modules at his disposal to arrange as he liked for a higher purpose.

*The Beginnings in Iraq*

It seemed as if George Orwell had been the model for this spawn of paranoid surveillance. But it was much simpler than that. Bakr was merely modifying what he had learned in the past: Saddam Hussein's omnipresent security apparatus, in which no one, not even generals in the intelligence service, could be certain they weren't being spied on.

Expatriate Iraqi author Kanan Makiya described this "Republic of Fear" in a book as a country in which anyone could simply disappear and in which Saddam could seal his official inauguration in 1979 by exposing a bogus conspiracy.

There is a simple reason why there is no mention in Bakr's writings of prophecies relating to the establishment of an Islamic State allegedly ordained by God: He believed that fanatical religious convictions alone were not enough to achieve victory. But he did believe that the faith of others could be exploited.

In 2010, Bakr and a small group of former Iraqi intelligence officers made Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the emir and later "caliph," the official leader of the Islamic State. They reasoned that Baghdadi, an educated cleric, would give the group a religious face.

Bakr was "a nationalist, not an Islamist," says Iraqi journalist Hisham al-Hashimi, as he recalls the former career officer, who was stationed with Hashimi's cousin at the Habbaniya Air Base. "Colonel Samir," as Hashimi calls him, "was highly intelligent, firm and an excellent logistician." But when Paul Bremer, then head of the US occupational authority in Baghdad, "dissolved the army by decree in May 2003, he was bitter and unemployed."

Thousands of well-trained Sunni officers were robbed of their livelihood with the stroke of a pen. In doing so, America created its most bitter and intelligent enemies. Bakr went underground and met Abu Musab al-Zarqawi in Anbar Province in western Iraq. Zarqawi, a Jordanian by birth, had previously run a training camp for international terrorist pilgrims in Afghanistan. Starting in 2003, he gained global notoriety as the mastermind of attacks against the United Nations, US troops and Shiite Muslims. He was even too radical for former Al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden. Zarqawi died in a US air strike in 2006.

Although Iraq's dominant Baath Party was secular, the two systems ultimately shared a conviction that control over the masses should lie in the hands of a small elite that should not be answerable to anyone -- because it ruled in the name of a grand plan, legitimized by either God or the glory of Arab history. The secret of IS' success lies in the combination of opposites, the fanatical beliefs of one group and the strategic calculations of the other.

Bakr gradually became one of the military leaders in Iraq, and he was held from 2006 to 2008 in the US military's Camp Bucca and Abu Ghraib Prison. He survived the waves of arrests and killings by American and Iraqi special units, which threatened the very existence of the IS precursor organization in 2010, Islamic State in Iraq.

For Bakr and a number of former high-ranking officers, this presented an opportunity to seize power in a significantly smaller circle of jihadists. They utilized the time they shared in Camp Bucca to establish a large network of contacts. But the top leaders had already known each other for a long time. Haji Bakr and an additional officer were part of the tiny secret-service unit attached to the anti-aircraft division. Two other IS leaders were from a small community of Sunni Turkmen in the town of Tal Afar. One of them was a high-ranking intelligence officer as well.

In 2010, the idea of trying to defeat Iraqi government forces militarily seemed futile. But a powerful underground organization took shape through acts of terror and protection rackets. When the uprising against the dictatorship of the Assad clan erupted in neighboring Syria, the organization's leaders sensed an opportunity. By late 2012, particularly in the north, the formerly omnipotent government forces had largely been defeated and expelled. Instead, there were now hundreds of local councils and rebel brigades, part of an anarchic mix that no one could keep track of. It was a state of vulnerability that the tightly organized group of ex-officers sought to exploit.

Attempts to explain IS and its rapid rise to power vary depending on who is doing the explaining. Terrorism experts view IS as an al-Qaida offshoot and attribute the absence of spectacular attacks to date to what they view as a lack of organizational capacity. Criminologists see IS as a mafia-like holding company out to maximize profit. Scholars in the humanities point to the apocalyptic statements by the IS media department, its glorification of death and the belief that Islamic State is involved in a holy mission.

But apocalyptic visions alone are not enough to capture cities and take over countries. Terrorists don't establish countries. And a criminal cartel is unlikely to generate enthusiasm among supporters around the world, who are willing to give up their lives to travel to the "Caliphate" and potentially their deaths.

IS has little in common with predecessors like al-Qaida aside from its jihadist label. There is essentially nothing religious in its actions, its strategic planning, its unscrupulous changing of alliances and its precisely implemented propaganda narratives. Faith, even in its most extreme form, is just one of many means to an end. Islamic State's only constant maxim is the expansion of power at any price.

*The Implementation of the Plan*

The expansion of IS began so inconspicuously that, a year later, many Syrians had to think for a moment about when the jihadists had appeared in their midst. The Dawah offices that were opened in many towns in northern Syria in the spring of 2013 were innocent-looking missionary offices, not unlike the ones that Islamic charities have opened worldwide.

When a Dawah office opened in Raqqa, "all they said was that they were 'brothers,' and they never said a word about the 'Islamic State'," reports a doctor who fled from the city. A Dawah office was also opened in Manbij, a liberal city in Aleppo Province, in the spring of 2013. "I didn't even notice it at first," recalls a young civil rights activist. "Anyone was allowed to open what he wished. We would never have suspected that someone other than the regime could threaten us. It was only when the fighting erupted in January that we learned that Da'ish," the Arab acronym for IS, "had already rented several apartments where it could store weapons and hide its men."

The situation was similar in the towns of al-Bab, Atarib and Azaz. Dawah offices were also opened in neighboring Idlib Province in early 2013, in the towns of Sermada, Atmeh, Kafr Takharim, al-Dana and Salqin. As soon as it had identified enough "students" who could be recruited as spies, IS expanded its presence. In al-Dana, additional buildings were rented, black flags raised and streets blocked off. In towns where there was too much resistance or it was unable to secure enough supporters, IS chose to withdraw temporarily. At the beginning, its modus operandi was to expand without risking open resistance, and abduct or kill "hostile individuals," while denying any involvement in these nefarious activities.

The fighters themselves also remained inconspicuous at first. Bakr and the advance guard had not brought them along from Iraq, which would have made sense. In fact, they had explicitly prohibited their Iraqi fighters from going to Syria. They also chose not to recruit very many Syrians. The IS leaders opted for the most complicated option instead: They decided to gather together all the foreign radicals who had been coming to the region since the summer of 2012. Students from Saudi Arabia, office workers from Tunisia and school dropouts from Europe with no military experience were to form an army with battle-tested Chechens and Uzbeks. It would be located in Syria under Iraqi command.

Already by the end of 2012, military camps had been erected in several places. Initially, no one knew what groups they belonged to. The camps were strictly organized and the men there came from numerous countries -- and didn't speak to journalists. Very few of them were from Iraq. Newcomers received two months of training and were drilled to be unconditionally obedient to the central command. The set-up was inconspicuous and also had another advantage: though necessarily chaotic at the beginning, what emerged were absolutely loyal troops. The foreigners knew nobody outside of their comrades, had no reason to show mercy and could be quickly deployed to many different places. This was in stark contrast to the Syrian rebels, who were mostly focused on defending their hometowns and had to look after their families and help out with the harvest. In fall 2013, IS books listed 2,650 foreign fighters in the Province of Aleppo alone. Tunisians represented a third of the total, followed by Saudi Arabians, Turks, Egyptians and, in smaller numbers, Chechens, Europeans and Indonesians.

Later too, the jihadist cadres were hopelessly outnumbered by the Syrian rebels. Although the rebels distrusted the jihadists, they didn't join forces to challenge IS because they didn't want to risk opening up a second front. Islamic State, though, increased its clout with a simple trick: The men always appeared wearing black masks, which not only made them look terrifying, but also meant that no one could know how many of them there actually were. When groups of 200 fighters appeared in five different places one after the other, did it mean that IS had 1,000 people? Or 500? Or just a little more than 200? In addition, spies also ensured that IS leadership was constantly informed of where the population was weak or divided or where there were local conflict, allowing IS to offer itself as a protective power in order to gain a foothold.

*The Capture of Raqqa*

Raqqa, a once sleepy provincial city on the Euphrates River, was to become the prototype of the complete IS conquest. The operation began subtly, gradually became more brutal and, in the end, IS prevailed over larger opponents without much of a fight. "We were never very political," explained one doctor who had fled Raqqa for Turkey. "We also weren't religious and didn't pray much."

When Raqqa fell to the rebels in March 2013, a city council was rapidly elected. Lawyers, doctors and journalists organized themselves. Women's groups were established. The Free Youth Assembly was founded, as was the movement "For Our Rights" and dozens of other initiatives. Anything seemed possible in Raqqa. But in the view of some who fled the city, it also marked the start of its downfall.

True to Haji Bakr's plan, the phase of infiltration was followed by the elimination of every person who might have been a potential leader or opponent. The first person hit was the head of the city council, who was kidnapped in mid-May 2013 by masked men. The next person to disappear was the brother of a prominent novelist. Two days later, the man who had led the group that painted a revolutionary flag on the city walls vanished.

"We had an idea who kidnapped him," one of his friends explains, "but no one dared any longer to do anything." The system of fear began to take hold. Starting in July, first dozens and then hundreds of people disappeared. Sometimes their bodies were found, but they usually disappeared without a trace. In August, the IS military leadership dispatched several cars driven by suicide bombers to the headquarters of the FSA brigade, the "Grandsons of the Prophet," killing dozens of fighters and leading the rest to flee. The other rebels merely looked on. IS leadership had spun a web of secret deals with the brigades so that each thought it was only the others who might be the targets of IS attacks.

On Oct. 17, 2013, Islamic State called all civic leaders, clerics and lawyers in the city to a meeting. At the time, some thought it might be a gesture of conciliation. Of the 300 people who attended the meeting, only two spoke out against the ongoing takeover, the kidnappings and the murders committed by IS.

One of the two was Muhannad Habayebna, a civil rights activist and journalist well known in the city. He was found five days later tied up and executed with a gunshot wound to his head. Friends received an anonymous email with a photo of his body. The message included only one sentence: "Are you sad about your friend now?" Within hours around 20 leading members of the opposition fled to Turkey. The revolution in Raqqa had come to an end.

A short time later, the 14 chiefs of the largest clans gave an oath of allegiance to Emir Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi. There's even a film of the ceremony. They were sheiks with the same clans that had sworn their steadfast loyalty to Syrian President Bashar Assad only two years earlier.

*The Death of Haji Bakr*

Until the end of 2013, everything was going according to Islamic State's plan -- or at least according to the plan of Haji Bakr. The caliphate was expanding village by village without being confronted by unified resistance from Syrian rebels. Indeed, the rebels seemed paralyzed in the face of IS' sinister power.

But when IS henchmen brutally tortured a well-liked rebel leader and doctor to death in December 2013, something unexpected happened. Across the country, Syrian brigades -- both secular and parts of the radical Nusra Front -- joined together to do battle with Islamic State. By attacking IS everywhere at the same time, they were able to rob the Islamists of their tactical advantage -- that of being able to rapidly move units to where they were most urgently needed.

Within weeks, IS was pushed out of large regions of northern Syria. Even Raqqa, the Islamic State capital, had almost fallen by the time 1,300 IS fighters arrived from Iraq. But they didn't simply march into battle. Rather, they employed a trickier approach, recalls the doctor who fled. "In Raqqa, there were so many brigades on the move that nobody knew who exactly the others were. Suddenly, a group in rebel dress began to shoot at the other rebels. They all simply fled."

A small, simple masquerade had helped IS fighters to victory: Just change out of black clothes into jeans and vests. They did the same thing in the border town of Jarablus. On several occasions, rebels in other locations took drivers from IS suicide vehicles into custody. The drivers asked in surprise: "You are Sunnis too? Our emir told me you were infidels from Assad's army."

Once complete, the picture begins to look absurd: God's self-proclaimed enforcers on Earth head out to conquer a future worldly empire, but with what? With ninja outfits, cheap tricks and espionage cells camouflaged as missionary offices. But it worked. IS held on to Raqqa and was able to reconquer some of its lost territories. But it came too late for the great planner Haji Bakr.

Haji Bakr stayed behind in the small city of Tal Rifaat, where IS had long had the upper hand. But when rebels attacked at the end of January 2014, the city became divided within just a few hours. One half remained under IS control while the other was wrested away by one of the local brigades. Haji Bakr was stuck in the wrong half. Furthermore, in order to remain incognito he had refrained from moving into one of the heavily guarded IS military quarters. And so, the godfather of snitching was snitched on by a neighbor. "A Daish sheik lives next door!" the man called. A local commander named Abdelmalik Hadbe and his men drove over to Bakr's house. A woman jerked open the door and said brusquely: "My husband isn't here."

But his car is parked out front, the rebels countered.

At that moment, Haji Bakr appeared at the door in his pajamas. Hadbe ordered him to come with them, whereupon Bakr protested that he wanted to get dressed. No, Hadbe repeated: "Come with us! Immediately!"

Surprisingly nimbly for his age, Bakr jumped back and kicked the door closed, according to two people who witnessed the scene. He then hid under the stairs and yelled: "I have a suicide belt! I'll blow up all of us!" He then came out with a Kalashnikov and began shooting. Hadbe then fired his weapon and killed Bakr.

When the men later learned who they had killed, they searched the house, gathering up computers, passports, mobile phone SIM cards, a GPS device and, most importantly, papers. They didn't find a Koran anywhere.

Haji Bakr was dead and the local rebels took his wife into custody. Later, the rebels exchanged her for Turkish IS hostages at the request of Ankara. Bakr's valuable papers were initially hidden away in a chamber, where they spent several months.

*A Second Cache of Documents*

Haji Bakr's state continued to work even without its creator. Just how precisely his plans were implemented -- point by point -- is confirmed by the discovery of another file. When IS was forced to rapidly abandon its headquarters in Aleppo in January 2014, they tried to burn their archive, but they ran into a problem similar to that confronted by the East German secret police 25 years earlier: They had too many files.

Some of them remained intact and ended up with the al-Tawhid Brigade, Aleppo's largest rebel group at the time. After lengthy negotiations, the group agreed to make the papers available to SPIEGEL for exclusive publication rights -- everything except a list of IS spies inside of al-Tawhid.

An examination of the hundreds of pages of documents reveals a highly complex system involving the infiltration and surveillance of all groups, including IS' own people. The jihad archivists maintained long lists noting which informants they had installed in which rebel brigades and government militias. It was even noted who among the rebels was a spy for Assad's intelligence service.

"They knew more than we did, much more," said the documents' custodian. Personnel files of the fighters were among them, including detailed letters of application from incoming foreigners, such as the Jordanian Nidal Abu Eysch. He sent along all of his terror references, including their telephone numbers, and the file number of a felony case against him. His hobbies were also listed: hunting, boxing, bomb building.

IS wanted to know everything, but at the same time, the group wanted to deceive everyone about its true aims. One multiple-page report, for example, carefully lists all of the pretexts IS could use to justify the seizure of the largest flour mill in northern Syria. It includes such excuses as alleged embezzlement as well as the ungodly behavior of the mill's workers. The reality -- that all strategically important facilities like industrial bakeries, grain silos and generators were to be seized and their equipment sent to the caliphate's unofficial capital Raqqa -- was to be kept under wraps.

Over and over again, the documents reveal corollaries with Haji Bakr's plans for the establishment of IS -- for example that marrying in to influential families should be pushed. The files from Aleppo also included a list of 34 fighters who wanted wives in addition to other domestic needs. Abu Luqman and Abu Yahya al-Tunis, for example, noted that they needed an apartment. Abu Suheib and Abu Ahmed Osama requested bedroom furniture. Abu al-Baraa al Dimaschqi asked for financial assistance in addition to a complete set of furniture, while Abu Azmi wanted a fully automatic washing machine.

*Shifting Alliances*

But in the first months of 2014, yet another legacy from Haji Bakr began playing a decisive role: His decade of contacts to Assad's intelligence services.

In 2003, the Damascus regime was panicked that then-US President George W. Bush, after his victory over Saddam Hussein, would have his troops continue into Syria to topple Assad as well. Thus, in the ensuing years, Syrian intelligence officials organized the transfer of thousands of radicals from Libya, Saudi Arabia and Tunisia to al-Qaida in Iraq. Ninety percent of the suicide attackers entered Iraq via the Syrian route. A strange relationship developed between Syrian generals, international jihadists and former Iraqi officers who had been loyal to Saddam -- a joint venture of deadly enemies, who met repeatedly to the west of Damascus.

At the time, the primary aim was to make the lives of the Americans in Iraq hell. Ten years later, Bashar Assad had a different motive to breathe new life into the alliance: He wanted to sell himself to the world as the lesser of several evils. Islamist terror, the more gruesome the better, was too important to leave it up to the terrorists. The regime's relationship with Islamic State is -- just as it was to its predecessor a decade prior -- marked by a completely tactical pragmatism. Both sides are trying to use the other in the assumption that it will emerge as the stronger power, able to defeat the discrete collaborator of yesterday. Conversely, IS leaders had no problem receiving assistance from Assad's air force, despite all of the group's pledges to annihilate the apostate Shiites. Starting in January 2014, Syrian jets would regularly -- and exclusively -- bomb rebel positions and headquarters during battles between IS and rebel groups.

In battles between IS and rebels in January 2014, Assad's jets regularly bombed only rebel positions, while the Islamic State emir ordered his fighters to refrain from shooting at the army. It was an arrangement that left many of the foreign fighters deeply disillusioned; they had imaged jihad differently.

IS threw its entire arsenal at the rebels, sending more suicide bombers into their ranks in just a few weeks than it deployed during the entire previous year against the Syrian army. Thanks in part to additional air strikes, IS was able to reconquer territory that it had briefly lost.

Nothing symbolizes the tactical shifting of alliances more than the fate of the Syrian army's Division 17. The isolated base near Raqqa had been under rebel siege for more than a year. But then, IS units defeated the rebels there and Assad's air force was once again able to use the base for supply flights without fear of attack.

But a half year later, after IS conquered Mosul and took control of a gigantic weapons depot there, the jihadists felt powerful enough to attack their erstwhile helpers. IS fighters overran Division 17 and slaughtered the soldiers, whom they had only recently protected.

*What the Future May Hold*

The setbacks suffered by IS in recent months -- the defeat in the fight for Kurdish enclave Kobani and, more recently, the loss of the Iraqi city of Tikrit, have generated the impression that the end of Islamic State is nigh. As though it, in its megalomania, overreached itself, has lost its mystique, is in retreat and will soon disappear. But such forced optimism is likely premature. The IS may have lost many fighters, but it has continued expanding in Syria.

It is true that jihadist experiments in ruling a specific geographical area have failed in the past. Mostly, though, that was because of their lack of knowledge regarding how to administer a region, or even a state. That is exactly the weakness that IS strategists have long been aware of -- and eliminated. Within the "Caliphate," those in power have constructed a regime that is more stable and more flexible than it appears from the outside.

Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi may be the officially named leader, but it remains unclear how much power he holds. In any case, when an emissary of al-Qaida head Ayman al-Zawahiri contacted the Islamic State, it was Haji Bakr and other intelligence officers, and not al-Baghdadi, whom he approached. Afterwards, the emissary bemoaned "these phony snakes who are betraying the real jihad."

Within IS, there are state structures, bureaucracy and authorities. But there is also a parallel command structure: elite units next to normal troops; additional commanders alongside nominal military head Omar al-Shishani; power brokers who transfer or demote provincial and town emirs or even make them disappear at will. Furthermore, decisions are not, as a rule, made in Shura Councils, nominally the highest decision-making body. Instead, they are being made by the "people who loosen and bind" (_ahl al-hall wa-l-aqd_), a clandestine circle whose name is taken from the Islam of medieval times.

Islamic State is able to recognize all manner of internal revolts and stifle them. At the same time, the hermitic surveillance structure is also useful for the financial exploitation of its subjects.

The air strikes flown by the US-led coalition may have destroyed the oil wells and refineries. But nobody is preventing the Caliphate's financial authorities from wringing money out of the millions of people who live in the regions under IS control -- in the form of new taxes and fees, or simply by confiscating property. IS, after all, knows everything from its spies and from the data it plundered from banks, land-registry offices and money-changing offices. It knows who owns which homes and which fields; it knows who owns many sheep or has lots of money. The subjects may be unhappy, but there is minimal room for them to organize, arm themselves and rebel.

As the West's attention is primarily focused on the possibility of terrorist attacks, a different scenario has been underestimated: the approaching intra-Muslim war between Shiites and Sunnis. Such a conflict would allow IS to graduate from being a hated terror organization to a central power.
Already today, the frontlines in Syria, Iraq and Yemen follow this confessional line, with Shiite Afghans fighting against Sunni Afghans in Syria and IS profiting in Iraq from the barbarism of brutal Shiite militias. Should this ancient Islam conflict continue to escalate, it could spill over into confessionally mixed states such as Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and Lebanon.

In such a case, IS propaganda about the approaching apocalypse could become a reality. In its slipstream, an absolutist dictatorship in the name of God could be established.

Islamic State Files Show Structure of Islamist Terror Group - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

100 daish members killed and 85 captured in Damascus suburbs.

www .youtube. com/watch?v=Tx1VELYLEo4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*#Idlib: A Barrel-Bomb Has Failed to Explode*




*Summary :*
The *barrel-bomb* contained *poisonous gas canisters*, may *Allah* (swt) keep *Bashar* and his lovers in the same place in Afterlife, amen .


Dr.Thrax said:


>


*1.* *Al-Raqqa*, *Deir Al-Zour*, *Al-Bu Kamal*, *Manbij*, etc. They were all taken from *FSA* by *ISIS*.
*2.* Everyone is still confused how *ISIS* could reach *Al-Yarmouk* ?
*3.* And Now, this. It was found on the so-called *Ameer* | *Prince*'s phone :





Look at that picture, what is *Bashar Al-Assad* doing there ?, who is that man beside the terrorist ?
Is the regime secretly cooperating with some commanders of the so-called '_Islamic_' State ?


Saif al-Arab said:


> The Iraqi regime has announced his death 10 times or so since 2003. I will wait for the DNA tests.


The Iraqi regime media is even more dumber than the Iranian media, when *Mosul* fell to *ISIS* apes and the *Maliki Army* was pushed back to *Tikreet*, they were making delusional victories in *Mosul* while in reality there was no *Reza *nor any *Mujtaba* left in *Mosul* back then  .
Anyway, some websites claimed that some relatives of *Izzat Al-Douri* (they live in *Jordan)* said that the victim was not *Izzat Al-Douri* but one of his relatives, his name is *Abu Sha'lan Al-Bajjari* (*Arabic*: أبو شعلان البجّاري). Look at this :




*The ear shape doesn't match*.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ebray, I am sorry for the *Ethiopean Christians*...**, I didn't talk about this back then...a month ago, *Jaysh Al-Islam* arrested an ISIS terrorist in *Eastern Ghouta*, they discovered a video on his phone which shows the execution of a *rebel* whom they had taken as a *hostage* from *Jaysh Al-Islam*, his name is *Umar Al-Toom*, *he was begging the* *Kharijites* *to let him pray before they kill him*, they *refused*, *beat*, *mocked *and *beheaded* him... :

*#Rewind: Kharijites Behead a Hostage and Prevent Him From Praying*
- *No graphic content.*




*Summary :*
(*0:27*) - The *victim* says to a terrorist: May I pray the Dhuhr ?, the *terrorist* replied: No!.
Then he takes few steps back and returns again to speak to the victim and beat him.
(*1:18*) - The *terrorist* says: I don't want it to be sharp (the knife), then he rubs it against the ground to make it blunt.
(*2:06*) - The *terrorist* says: This is a sacrifice for *Allah* (swt), because *Allah* (swt) says "*So pray to your Lord and sacrifice [to Him alone]*." | *فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ*
Making fun of that Qur'anic verse .
(*2:32*) - The *victim* says: Fine, I am '_apostate_', just let me pray. The *terrorist* replies: No, you won't pray.
Then he slaps the *victim* in the face.

This is how they deal with Muslims, what do you expect when they deal with non-Muslims ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Twitter '_jihadists_' claimed that those were '_false flaggers_', but later it was proven that the culprit was *Qaswara Al-Tunisi* aka *Abu Haydara Al-Tunisi* who was their Ameer | Prince of *Eastern Ghouta*, if a so-called '_prince_' does those things what do you expect from their ordinary members ?




*Qaswara Al-Tunisi*, aka *Abu Haydara Al-Tunisi*​
Meanwhile, rebels are wasting time taking care of those who don't even deserve it :




If these were rebels captured by ISIS, *they would have suffered the same fate as* *Umar Al-Toom (ra)*,
and if they were innocent civilians detained by the regime, *they would have been tortured to death* .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

ebray said:


> ....The group recruited followers under the pretense of opening a Dawah office, an Islamic missionary center. Of those who came to listen to lectures and attend courses on Islamic life, one or two men were selected and instructed to spy ...any information that could be used to divide and subjugate the local population...Sharia, the courts, prescribed piety -- all of this served a single goal: surveillance and control -


Arab nationalism, socialism, palestinianism, now Islamism....it's still the same party and people, using the totalitarian fashion of the moment to justify and build or re-build their tyranny. 

O.K., class, here's the test: What's the best way to fight them, on all levels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Great news. Hezb-ashaitan & SAA offensive on Busr al Harir and surrounding areas failed miserably, they lost 7 tanks, and dozens of troops. Among the captured were an Afghani Shiite with Iranian citizenship, along with a few Hezbollah and the usual SAA idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Afghan Hazara mercenary captured in Dar'a:






Many more dead pics.


----------



## Hussein

Antaréss said:


> *3.* And Now, this. It was found on the so-called *Ameer* | *Prince*'s phone :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that picture, what is *Bashar Al-Assad* doing there ?, who is that man beside the terrorist ?
> Is the regime secretly cooperating with some commanders of the so-called '_Islamic_' State ?.


you have nothing else than these poor fabricated propaganda images ?
you should be very low IQ to consider such terrorist would keep such pic if it was true
AND:
it is very easy that i take a picture of the guy with an "actor"(rebel for exemple) and i give military dress to him and i take a picture of Asad to SHOW IT VERY OBVIOUSLY
try to be smarter next time in your propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

If that was true (Assad helping Isis), then Assad would be Qatar's & Saudi's best friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

@Hussein
Antaress is one of the best poster in here. Always posting thought-provoking things and useful information. How dare you talk to her like that. If you can't keep it civil, please stop posting in this thread at all and learn some manners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

ebray said:


> @Hussein
> Antaress is one of the best poster in here. Always posting thought-provoking things and useful information. How dare you talk to her like that. If you can't keep it civil, please stop posting in this thread at all and learn some manners.


yeah sure for guys promoting bullshit he is a good guy
i can see through his post .
i don't see any quality with such low IQ reasoning with an image on smartphone with obviously intent to show the Asad pic behind .
and i don't care your opinion about him or me. i am used you supported fanatism so keep on your job guy.
that's the problem with you , low IQ islamists, you believe you are the center of the world and nobody can have different opinion 
we can see all the massacres you're doing in the ME.


----------



## DizuJ

Hussein said:


> yeah sure for guys promoting bullshit he is a good guy
> i can see through his post .
> i don't see any quality with such low IQ reasoning with an image on smartphone with obviously intent to show the Asad pic behind .
> and i don't care your opinion about him or me. i am used you supported fanatism so keep on your job guy.
> that's the problem with you , low IQ islamists, you believe you are the center of the world and nobody can have different opinion
> we can see all the massacres you're doing in the ME.



I'm just pointing out the fact that Asshead is a dictator who committed genocide using barrel bombs, mass torture, chemical warfare, and other indiscriminate & inhumane attacks, and he shouldn't be praised just because he seems like the only option for a better Syria. If you want to call that supporting fanaticism, fine, but that doesn't change the fact that Assadists like yourself always come up with the same false choice of only Assad or terrorists scenario when the harsh spotlight of truth shines brightly on deceptive plots orchestrated by their evil Mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

ebray said:


> I'm just pointing out the fact that Asshead is a dictator who committed genocide using barrel bombs, mass torture, chemical warfare, and other indiscriminate & inhumane attacks, and he shouldn't be praised just because he seems like the only option for a better Syria. If you want to call that supporting fanaticism, fine, but that doesn't change the fact that Assadists like yourself always come up with the same false choice of only Assad or terrorists scenario when the harsh spotlight of truth shines brightly on deceptive plots orchestrated by their evil Mullahs.


oh pls stop with "evil mullahs" that sounds ridiculous. 
i know Asad is a dictator . And if he can let the people be free later and decide their future, great.
right now the country is suffering too much and people should focus on unity and working together.
but i get that some countries in gulf are /were doing everything to promote hatred . after talibans , the system is working pretty well. 
Asad is finished. if not now , a day in the future. But letting extremists lead the country like in Libya that is not an option either for Syrians or for the world . we can see how IS is a danger for everyone . AQ , IF are not much better people. 

when you lead a country the minimum is promoting equal rights, non racism or hatred towards a religion . 
And right now nobody in the opposition is able to lead the country. It was their option to lear the hatred from their financial support in gulf countries. their choice. bad choice. nobody is supporting them anymore in the west. 
i see in Europe people don't like Asad but people don't like opposition even more; 
because of their attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Saw a recent vid of quite a few Iranis liquidated in Busra al-Harir.


----------



## Madali

ebray said:


> I'm just pointing out the fact that Asshead is a dictator who committed genocide using barrel bombs, mass torture, chemical warfare, and other indiscriminate & inhumane attacks, and he shouldn't be praised just because he seems like the only option for a better Syria. If you want to call that supporting fanaticism, fine, but that doesn't change the fact that Assadists like yourself always come up with the same false choice of only Assad or terrorists scenario when the harsh spotlight of truth shines brightly on deceptive plots orchestrated by their evil Mullahs.



From Day 1, Iran supported dialogue, reforms, and push for change. What they did not support is forcing Assad out by arming every tom, dick and harry, starting a civil war, harboring terrorists, causing mayhem and destruction in a country, just because Assad is bad. 

When countries act like emotional children, the region burns.


----------



## GBU-28

Madali said:


> From Day 1, Iran supported dialogue, reforms, and push for change. What they did not support is forcing Assad out by arming every tom, dick and harry, starting a civil war, harboring terrorists, causing mayhem and destruction in a country, just because Assad is bad.
> 
> When countries act like emotional children, the region burns.




Assad responded to protests just like the Iranis responded to their own protests by gunning down unarmed protesters. He was probably advised to do so by Iran who managed to gun down and arrest/torture enough pro-democracy protesters in 2009, to destroy their movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Madali said:


> If that was true (Assad helping Isis), then Assad would be Qatar's & Saudi's best friend.



if not for IS, Assad and his family would have be in Iran right now eating Ghorme Sabzi in Niyavaran.


----------



## Madali

GBU-28 said:


> Assad responded to protests just like the Iranis responded to their own protests by gunning down unarmed protesters. He was probably advised to do so by Iran who managed to gun down and arrest/torture enough pro-democracy protesters in 2009, to destroy their movement.



Sometimes I feel like I'm discussing politics with children.

If you see a big man beating up his son, you don't solve the problem by by bombing the house and killing everyone.

And don't even get me started on Neda, the most amateur propaganda attack on Iran that would not even be attempted if cheap propaganda tactics did not work so well on affecting morons.


----------



## f1000n

ebray said:


> Antaress is one of the best poster in here. Always posting thought-provoking things and useful information. How dare you talk to her like that. If you can't keep it civil, please stop posting in this thread at all and learn some manners.



She complains and accuses others but does not tell what the solutions are.


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> if not for IS, Assad and his family would have be in Iran right now eating Ghorme Sabzi in Niyavaran.




Ironically, SAA has killed much more Daesh-bags than those 'rebels'.


----------



## DizuJ

At least 100 Hazari Afghans, Iranians, Lebanese, Iraqis terrorists were killed in past 24hrs in Busra Al Hareer and dozens were captured including an Iranian IRGC officer & two Hezbollah mercenaries. Most of the killed and captured Regime fighters during the offensive on the town, are Afghan Iranians. Additionally, the regime confirmed 11 SAA, 3 PLA & 14 NDF killed in Busra Al-Hareer but no words about the dozen killed afghan Hazara fighters. Too many graphic videos and pics.

Iranian Revolutionary Guard Hadi Kajba killed in Busra al-Harir









A dead Afghan terrorist had mullah issued Passport to Paradise on him















Abandoned loyalist convoy near Busra al-Harir:At least 3 BMPs, including 2 with DIY ZU-23 mounts





Some photos for the funerals of Afghan Iranian fighters killed in Syria in the past, buried in their cities in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

ebray said:


> At least 100 Hazari Afghans, Iranians, Lebanese, Iraqis terrorists were killed in past 24hrs in Busra Al Hareer and dozens were captured including an Iranian IRGC officer & two Hezbollah mercenaries. Most of the killed and captured Regime fighters during the offensive on the town, are Afghan Iranians. Additionally, the regime confirmed 11 SAA, 3 PLA & 14 NDF killed in Busra Al-Hareer but no words about the dozen killed afghan Hazara fighters. Too many graphic videos and pics.
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Hadi Kajba killed in Busra al-Harir
> 
> View attachment 216763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dead Afghan terrorist had mullah issued Passport to Paradise on him
> 
> View attachment 216771
> View attachment 216772
> View attachment 216773
> View attachment 216774
> 
> 
> Abandoned loyalist convoy near Busra al-Harir:At least 3 BMPs, including 2 with DIY ZU-23 mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some photos for the funerals of Afghan Iranian fighters killed in Syria in the past, buried in their cities in Iran.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216764
> View attachment 216765
> View attachment 216766



What the hell is that passport to heaven bullshit? Aren't you guys tired of making up lies? Why would Iranians give such a passport to an Afghani and headline it in English And Arabic (but not Farsi).

I did a google search on that and found the image from 2012!!

When all you guys do is lie, I will stronger in my convictions.


----------



## Hack-Hook

ebray said:


> At least 100 Hazari Afghans, Iranians, Lebanese, Iraqis terrorists were killed in past 24hrs in Busra Al Hareer and dozens were captured including an Iranian IRGC officer & two Hezbollah mercenaries. Most of the killed and captured Regime fighters during the offensive on the town, are Afghan Iranians. Additionally, the regime confirmed 11 SAA, 3 PLA & 14 NDF killed in Busra Al-Hareer but no words about the dozen killed afghan Hazara fighters. Too many graphic videos and pics.
> 
> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Hadi Kajba killed in Busra al-Harir
> 
> View attachment 216763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dead Afghan terrorist had mullah issued Passport to Paradise on him
> 
> View attachment 216771
> View attachment 216772
> View attachment 216773
> View attachment 216774
> 
> 
> Abandoned loyalist convoy near Busra al-Harir:At least 3 BMPs, including 2 with DIY ZU-23 mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some photos for the funerals of Afghan Iranian fighters killed in Syria in the past, buried in their cities in Iran.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216764
> View attachment 216765
> View attachment 216766


I wonder when you become tired of lying .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Madali said:


> What the hell is that passport to heaven bullshit? Aren't you guys tired of making up lies? Why would Iranians give such a passport to an Afghani and headline it in English And Arabic (but not Farsi).
> 
> I did a google search on that and found the image from 2012!!
> 
> When all you guys do is lie, I will stronger in my convictions.



A good number probably did die, but I don't believe the 100. Probably 2-3 dozen. And who knows how many jihadists.


----------



## munchkin

situation in Syria


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> If that was true (Assad helping Isis), then Assad would be Qatar's & Saudi's best friend.


Well, how do you explain Assad and ISIS co-operating through oil and electricity deals? Assad maintains oil derricks and refineries that ISIS have in exchange for oil, same thing for electricity. Yet clearly he isn't Qatar's BFF. Or Saudi's. You know why? Because those countries don't fund ISIS, it goes against their ideology. Saudi prefer supporting secularists, while Qatar prefer supporting Islamists. ISIS are neither.

Rebels treating an Iranian they captured - the rebel commander says to treat him well, and offers to have the Iranian's mouth dampened, rather than give him water, as he clearly was shot in the Stomach. If this was a rebel captured by regime and it's allies, he would be tortured right now.





Intense video of Jaish al Islam fight against ISIS in Barzeh, Qaboun, and Tishrin:




It gets real intense at 3:20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

Jordanian-trained FSA Southern Front troops look very professional in a new Busra al Hareer victory video 






Iranian Houssein Badpa was also killed in Busra al Harir area along with senior IRGC officer Hadi Kajbaf






Badpa and Suleimani and another afghan fighter who was killed in Darra last February.





Taking pics with Qassem Suleimani brings a bad omen which causes the death of a person.






Qasem Suleimani with Commander Hadi Kajbaf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rebels captured 9 schoolboys drafted by Assad: 





Assad is scraping the bottom of the barrel just like another desperate dictator:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

*Syrian Arab Army*
April 20 at 10:26am ·
Army General Command: Full control established over areas in Daraa, cutting off terrorists’ supply lines

20/04/2015

The General Command of the Army and Armed Forces said that army units on Monday morning established full control over the towns of Msaika al-Sharqia, Msaika al-Gharbia, al-Khawabi, Ashnan and al-Dallafa, and cordoned off the towns of Mlaihet al-Atash and Busr al-Harir in the countryside of Daraa province as part of a special operation which resulted in killing a large number of terrorists in the aforementioned areas.

In a statement, the General Command said that this achievement clears and secures the vital route between Daraa and Sweida province, and at the same time cuts off terrorist organizations’ supply lines as it closes off the crossing point of al-Lajjat which terrorists had been using to smuggle mercenaries, weapons, and ammo from Jordan to the Badiye desert and to the Eastern Ghouta area in Damascus Countryside.

The General Command said this success is a severe blow to terrorist organizations and will pave the way towards eliminating terrorist hotspots in the area, vowing to continue pursuing terrorists across the country until they are eliminated completely.

‪#‎Operation_Liberation_of_the_South‬
‫#‏عملية_تحرير_الجنوب‬

‪#‎To_Golan‬
‫#‏الى_الجولان‬

Syrian Arab Army

*Syrian Arab Army*
April 19 at 11:36am ·
Syrian Army units secured the town of Koureen in Idlib countryside, however was not declared cleared yet as some terrorist units are still inside and the army is sweeping the town to eliminate them.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Rebels captured 9 schoolboys drafted by Assad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad is scraping the bottom of the barrel just like another desperate dictator:


you know what we call the "Godwin point"?
you reach it very fast 
i guess we can compare Asad to Hitler ? should i remind what he did to your ancestors ? 
Shoah — Wikipédia
don't compare things like this. this is not respect for your ancestors suffering . ...


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> you know what we call the "Godwin point"?
> you reach it very fast
> i guess we can compare Asad to Hitler ? should i remind what he did to your ancestors ?


Assad gasses and starves own people.

Do u know many people beside Hitler doing it? Call it whatever u want.


----------



## Antaréss

A '_man_' (Bashar) beat his '_son_' (the opposition), a foreign thug (Hiz-ballet) passed by and the '_man_' invited that thug to help him beat his '_son_', the thug accepted and killed the '_son_', destroyed not only their house but their entire city/

Let's watch the '_professional_', '_well-trained_' and *highly overrated *sectarianists of *Hiz-ballet* when they invaded the rebel-held *Al-Qusayr* back in *2013* :

*#Rewind: Hiz-ballet Terrorists Firing Missiles Indiscriminately*
- *June, 2013 | Al-Qusayr*




FSA (*1900*) *Vs* SAA *+* Hiz-ballet (*6000* + *2000*), is this how they '_liberate_' an area ?
By the way,* 8* *Ashkans* (*IRGC* officers) were sent to Hell during that battle, which proves that the so-called '_advisers_' were being '_advised_' in *Syria* a long time ago.

If this is how men fight, I consider my self powerful too, it is not hard to fire missiles indiscriminately. Hiz-ballet terrorists have nothing to lose, people aren't their people and the state is not their state, curse you Hasan.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Checkpoint: Rebels Have Earned the Baba Noël Medallion*




*Summary :*
It gives them the ability to *tell blatant lies*, become *hypocrites* and make the sky rain *barrel-bombs*. They can also shout '_Ya Sahib Al-Zaman_' for backup. Hope they get rid of it and keep *Syria* clean .

*PS*: Look at that '_evil Islamist-extremist_' rebel in the bottom-right corner, he is smoking .

- In western countries *Santa Claus* wears *red* and puts presents in stockings and under the tree.
- In the *Middle East* we have two *Baba Noël*-wannabes :

The first one wears *black* and kills *Muslims*, calls them '_sahawat_ | _apostates_', puts his '_presents_' in their houses and under their cars, to '_protect_' them from '_evil west and rafidhis_', and his sleigh isn't drawn by any gazelle but a bunch of apes.

The other one also wears *black* and kills *Muslims*, calls them '_wahhabis_ | _takfiris_', puts his '_presents_' in barrels and drops them on the people, to '_protect_' them from '_evil west and nasibis_', and his sleigh isn't drawn by any gazelle but a giraffe, a mole, a hyena and a sloth .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: SAA's 3rd Division Leader was Sent to Hell*




*Name:* Saleem Ahmad Barakat
*Rank: *Major-General
Finally !, a *local terrorist*, I missed you for a while .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Another Pro-Assad Foreigner was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Mohsen Kamali
*Nationality:* Iranian

*Sources (Farsi):* A - B - C
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: One More Foreign Pro-Assad Terrorist was Sent to Hell*




*Name:* Muhammad Jawad Muhammadi
*Nationality:* Iranian

*Source (Farsi):* Shabestan News Agency
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: A Foreign Pro-Assad Terrorist was Sent to Hell a While Ago*




*Name:* Muhammad Sajjadi
*Nationality:* Iranian

I don't remember I posted of this one, thanks go for the terrorist for informing us about *Sajjadi*'s death .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: This is Another Foreign Pro-Assad Terrorist, was Sent to Hell*




*Name:* Husain Suroor Karimi
*Nationality:* Afghan

The rest were all too graphic, mostly *Afghan* mercenaries .


ebray said:


> Iranian Revolutionary Guard Hadi Kajba killed in Busra al-Harir.


*Haj Hadi Kajbaf*, here is a source that confirms him to be in Hell :

*Source (Farsi): *Seday Iran

You see ?, just like what *Hasan* said..they are '_very few_' and mere '_advisers_'.
*May Allah never forgive them and make all those criminals suffer in Hell same as they and their puppet Bashar made everyone suffer* .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIP: 26 Civilians were Killed in the Countryside of Daraa*




When the foreign terrorists were all sent to Hell, rebels found that 26 were captured and shot dead by the so-called '_Apes of Resistance_' .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Al-Sayyida Ruqaiya*'s Brigade ?, now I understand..it wasn't only *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) or *Al-Imam Al-Husain* (ra) in *Daraa*, but *Al-Sayyida Ruqaiya* (as) is there too.
Who brought them there ?, they should be in *Northern Iraq* so as to give *Haydars* and *Karrars* a reason to defend the '_nasibi_' *Christians* | *Muslims* of *Mawsil* .


f1000n said:


> She complains and accuses others but does not tell what the solutions are.


I complained to no one.
What solutions ? it's too late, they don't care for us and we don't care for them.
As for *Iraq*, it is a *bad*-*bad*-*bad *situation for *Sunnis*. *Peshmerga* is racist, *Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq* is sectarianist, *ISIS* is extremist. Should have given *Sunnis* autonomy and accepted to create a *Peshmerga*-like forces for *Sunnis*.
*Shiites* have been acting as if they were the only people who live in Iraq, they don't even know what is going on in *Northern Iraq*.
However, click here to see some good news from *Al-Najaf*.
See, they share the same opinion with me. You "*do not know much about Iraq so stop talking about it*" .
It is *Allah* and *ONLY* *Allah* can keep Sunnis of Iraq safe .


ebray said:


> Antaress is one of the best poster in here. Always posting thought-provoking things and useful information.


Thank you brother, I don't believe in the so-called '_IQ_', but if I had to get it involved I will say even a dumb with *0.01%* IQ knows that a *single image is* *NOT* *enough to prove it no matter whether the image is fabricated or not*. I mention those things to exchange ideas with other members. I could have said it myself, that exact terrorist might have been spying for *Bashar*, possibly.
No need to waste time on senseless messages. As for '_fighting propaganda_', it would be nice if they start fighting it in their websites first, here is a quote from *Fars News Agency* (*March 7th*, *2015*) :


> *TEHRAN (FNA)*- Iraqi Special Forces said they have arrested several ISIS's foreign military advisors, including *American*, *Israeli* and *Arab* nationals in an operation in Mosul in the Northern parts of the country.
> 
> The Iraqi forces said they have retrieved *four foreign passports*, including those that belonged to *American *and *Israeli* nationals and one that belonged to the national of a *Gulf Cooperation Council* (*GCC*) member-state, from ISIS's military advisors.
> 
> *Source:* Fars News Agency


*1.* *Al-Maliki Army* in *Nineveh* ? in *2015* ? 
*2.* They forgot to say: American = *Obama*, Israeli = *Netanyahu*, Khaliji = *King Salman*.
*3.* Can't they show us the passports ?, or the advisers ? (*if any*).
*4. *The lies that are being told in *English* are somehow more polite and a lot less silly than those that they are telling in *Farsi*, to save face so as not to be encountered by *English* readers.
*5.* If you visit that page, you will see that the hoax article was *tweeted* by *263* *Omids*, *recommended* by *211* *Farhads*, and *liked* by *625* *Jamshids* .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## munchkin

500 said:


> Assad gasses and starves own people.
> 
> Do u know many people beside Hitler doing it? Call it whatever u want.




No proof.


----------



## f1000n

Antaréss said:


> I complained to no one.
> What solutions ? it's too late, they don't care for us and we don't care for them.
> As for *Iraq*, it is a *bad*-*bad*-*bad *situation for *Sunnis*. *Peshmerga* is racist, *Asa'ib Ahl Al-Haq* is sectarianist, *ISIS* is extremist. Should have given *Sunnis* autonomy and accepted to create a *Peshmerga*-like forces for *Sunnis*.
> *Shiites* have been acting as if they were the only people who live in Iraq, they don't even know what is going on in *Northern Iraq*.


You're complaining all the time but providing no solutions, it's not too late for a solution, do you want the fight to continue until everyone dies ? Lebanese civil war lasted 15 years, far longer than Syrian war, if it was too late their war would still be ongoing.

As for Iraq, thing is Sunnis in Iraq have and are not requesting autonomy, many of them feel superior and want to rule the entire country with iron fist like in the old days of Saddam, they want to kill the evil Safavids and take back the country as they say. They were protesting against the 'Maliki' army in 2013, they invited in ISIS so the Maliki army left them to have their revolution. What more can you ask for, should they've gassed them ? Actually in my opinion they should've been given the chemical treatment of Al-Majid in the name of Saddam but their limit in operational freedom due to political terrorists prevented them from acting as every move they made was deemed sectarian as i've already explained before.



> However, click here to see some good news from *Al-Najaf*.
> See, they share the same opinion with me. You "*do not know much about Iraq so stop talking about it*" .


Already posted a similar pic before, don't care about him.



> It is *Allah* and *ONLY **Allah* can keep Sunnis of Iraq safe.



Heard that before.

Let's talk about Sunnis in general (True Muslims ), they're their own enemy like we saw in Algeria during the 90's, like we see in Syria with the extremist Muslims vs other Muslims, Iraq, Pakistan, Yemen, Sinai, Tunisia terrorism etc. Do you see the links ? The issue is in political Islam itself, you can pray all you want but it won't stop some Muslims from bombing and slaughtering, as infact those Muslims terrorizing pray as well.. So Allah can keep Sunnis of Iraq safe you say, you can pray for that but if you (Sunnis) keep doing the same nothing will change. In Iraq & Eastern Syria it's Sunni fighting Sunni. Who do you think IS is anyway ? How come you don't see any IS in the south of Iraq, simple as no one there will accept them, no one supports/houses them and people will resist them whatever it takes as they did during the siege of Amirli whereas in Ramadi the population does what ? Lets them in and leaves to enter evil Majoos area's. So keeping Sunnis safe is in their own hands, quit bombing and terrorizing and you'll be safe.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Celebrations in Idlib after Asshead keeps losing territory to the rebels:


----------



## DizuJ

FSA direct hit on Assad forces with TOW missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

You know why Iran is wasting time and effort in Iraq & Syria? To defeat ISIS extremists. Do you know what is the best way to stop Iran, you people who love to hate Iran?

The solution is simple.

STOP ISIS YOURSELF. Send brave Arab soldiers to Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Libya, etc, and instead of funding ISIS & giving weapons to "moderates" who become "extremists" the next day, AND KILL THEM. 

Because your leaders don't stop the wave of terrorism, since they think in only 2 seconds in the future. They think, hey, ISIS isn't that bad because they aren't threatening OUR country, so let's forget about them. Maybe even give them some money and help because they seem to be against our "enemies". 

We Iranians care about our own butts. When your leaders aren't doing jackshit, 10 years from now, Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Pakistan, all our neighbors would be infested with ISIS and Al Qaeda scum, and they will start giving us more & more headache at our borders. And who will help us? You people will be shitting your pants with excitement, if these guys get to Iran and suicide bombs a school, EVEN if they do the same in your own countries.

The best way to stop Iran's regional influence is to JOIN Iran. Don't let Iran save villages in Syria & Iraq from extremist scum, DO IT YOURSELF. 

Why didn't the great 10 country coalition bomb Al Qaeda bases in Yemen? Why weren't ANY of you upset that because of King Salman's fun war gave Al Qaeda the upper hand?

Iran has said this again and again and it is true. We WANT stable neighbors. Iranians don't care if its Sunni or Shia or Hindu as long as it does not breed terrorism & civil war. Are we trying to convert Armenia to Shiasm? How about Azerbaijan, why aren't we sending shitload of weapons to the Shias there to take over the government?? Because Iran wants stability.

Iran only got involved in Iraq went ISIS was growing and the country was going to turn into Somalia or Libya. Iran only got into Syria for the same exact reason. Iran did not ferment instability, it tries to preserve stability.

But most of you are too short sighted to see this.

All problems in the middle east are because us middle easterns being so fucking short-sighted to make long term plans. Look at Saddam. First he is the most awesome guy in the universe for Arabs and they all support him to attack Iran. Next day, he's the worst guy because he attacked Kuwait. You know how Kuwait being attacked could have been prevented? By not supporting a fascist moron in the first place against Iran!!

Or look at Egypt. First its, WE WANT DEMOCRACY. Thousands die, then it's, HMM, we change our mind, democracy isn't as good as we thought it was, let's go back.

Or look at Libya. Let's all go and kick Ghadaffi in his butt. Then it's like, civil war? Let's just look the other way.

Or how about every time, EVERY TIME, terrorist groups are supported and funded and armed and in a year, everyone is like, shit, it wasn't us! EVERY TIME!!

And on and on and on.


----------



## munchkin

What's the writing on the head veils of these female FSA terrorists?

Photographs offer look at female soldiers tackling ISIS to fighting in Ukraine | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorists have launched a huge attack from 3 fronts in Idlib province. It's reported to be largest offensive since 2012 Aleppo battle. There are reportedly 9000-12000 terrorists involved and they have brought in everything they had: Tanks, armored vehicles, heavy artillery, suicide bombers and literally anything they had.

First front: Areas around Mastouma south of Idlib city and also Qarmid army army base.

Second front: battle to capture city of Jisr al Shughur.

Third front: Battle to capture Ghab plains southwest of Idlib.

As per reports until now, terrorists have lost too many members, especially around Jisr al Shughur and Qarmid base, numbers vary between 100 to hundreds. SAA has lost 21 soldiers as of now. SAA is using heavy artillery pounding their positions.


This is a very important battle for both sides, if terrorists win, they'll have control over whole Idlib province and if SAA wins, besides killing a large number of its enemies, it will be even more determined to recapture city of Idlib.

We should wait and see what'll happen in coming hours and days.

Here's a map of 3 fronts:







Muslim Shishani, the 'moderate rebel' from Chechen is leading the battle in Jisr al Shughur:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> This is a very important battle for both sides, if terrorists win, they'll have control over whole Idlib province and if SAA wins, besides killing a large number of its enemies, it will be even more determined to recapture city of Idlib.


Can you elaborate? By "terrorists" you must mean ISIS? If so, then it is indeed worrisome.
If it's the freedom fighters, then it's great news.


----------



## f1000n

SipahSalar said:


> Can you elaborate? By "terrorists" you must mean ISIS? If so, then it is indeed worrisome.
> If it's the freedom fighters, then it's great news.



Nusra presence is large in this area, Nusra has fought IS before but currently works with them as people in yarmouk said


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> Can you elaborate? By "terrorists" you must mean ISIS? If so, then it is indeed worrisome.
> If it's the freedom fighters, then it's great news.



Can you define 'freedom fighters'?

By terrorists I mean Al-Nusra front, official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria, Ashrar al-Sham and Jund-al-Sham which is popular for its beheadings in Homs province, but if they are freedom fighters to you, it's cool, one's freedom fighter is another one's terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists have launched a huge attack from 3 fronts in Idlib province. It's reported to be largest offensive since 2012 Aleppo battle. There are reportedly 9000-12000 terrorists involved and they have brought in everything they had: Tanks, armored vehicles, heavy artillery, suicide bombers and literally anything they had.


12,000 . If u have everything u need, you dont use suicide bombers. 

There are 5,000 rebels at most. Their "heavy artillery" is cooking gas canisters. They have few tanks captured from Assad itself. Thats about it.

This super force is kicking *** of army with 5000 tanks, 500 jets, uncounted artillery and BMP.



Serpentine said:


> Can you define 'freedom fighters'?
> 
> By terrorists I mean Al-Nusra front, official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria, Ashrar al-Sham and Jund-al-Sham which is popular for its beheadings in Homs province, but if they are freedom fighters to you, it's cool, one's freedom fighter is another one's terrorist.


Assadists are beheading too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 12,000 . If u have everything u need, you dont use suicide bombers.
> 
> There are 5,000 rebels at most. Their "heavy artillery" is cooking gas canisters. They have few tanks captured from Assad itself. Thats about it.
> 
> This super force is kicking *** of army with 5000 tanks, 500 jets, uncounted artillery and BMP.



Suicide bombers are an effective way to break in to first line of enemies as we have seen in previous battles.

Yes they have artilleries, they have few tanks and BMPs and I said they have brought in everything they had.

Those 5000 tanks and 500 jets are not gathered in one spot, thanks for bringing up that stupid statement.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Suicide bombers are an effective way to break in to first line of enemies as we have seen in previous battles.


Suicide bombers are replacing heavy artillery and air force bombs which rebels lack.



> Yes they have artilleries, they have few tanks and BMPs and I said they have brought in everything they had.


I just wrote what is their "heavy artillery".



> Those 5000 tanks and 500 jets are not gathered in one spot, thanks for bringing up that stupid statement.


U need couple days to send tanks from one spot to another and several minutes for jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

500, what's your position about the two sides? have you got a preference as to who you want to see come out on top?


----------



## Solomon2

*Dispatches*
*Michael J. Totten*

*Under the Black Flag*
22 April 2015



I reviewed _ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror_ by Michael Weiss and Hassan Hassan for _Commentary_. Here's the first half.

ISIS isn’t a terrorist organization. It’s a transnational army of terror. The CIA claims it has as many as 31,000 fighters in Syria and Iraq, and Massoud Barzani, president of Iraq’s Kurdistan Regional Government, thinks the number may be as high as 200,000. When ISIS fighters conquered the Iraqi city of Mosul last year, they stole enough materiel to supply three fighting divisions, including up-armored American Humvees, T-55 tanks, mobile Chinese artillery pieces, Soviet anti-aircraft guns, and American-made Stinger missile systems. ISIS controls a swath of territory the size of Great Britain and is expanding into Libya and Yemen.

_ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror,_ by Michael Weiss and Hassan Hassan, paints a gripping and disturbing picture of this new “caliphate” in the Levant and Mesopotamia. In the most comprehensive account to date, the authors chronicle ISIS’s roots as the Iraqi franchise of al-Qaeda under its founding father, Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, its near defeat at the hands of Americans and Iraqi militias in Anbar Province, its rebirth during the Syrian civil war, and its catastrophic return to Iraq as a conquering army last summer.

The book is personal for both authors. Hassan was born and raised in the Syrian border town Al-Bukamal, right in the center of ISIS-held territory. Weiss is an American journalist who reported from the Aleppo suburb of al-Bab, back when it had a burgeoning democratic civil-society movement and wasn’t the “dismal fief ruled by Sharia law” it is today. Anger and disgust are at times palpable on the page, but emotion never distracts from the richly detailed narrative—based in part on interviews with ISIS commanders and fighters—that forms the backbone of their book.

Like all good historians, they start at the beginning. ISIS began its life as al-Qaeda in Iraq (AQI) after the United States demolished Saddam Hussein’s government in 2003. The Bush administration saw Arab democracy as the solution to the Middle East’s woes, and Syria’s tyrant Bashar al-Assad didn’t want to be the next Saddam. Assad waged a proxy war to convince Washington that participatory politics in the region would be perilous. Weiss and Hassan quote former Syrian diplomat Bassam Barabandi, who says candidly that “[Assad] started to work with the mujahideen.” He dispatched Syria’s homegrown jihadists to fight American occupation forces, and most of those jihadists would sign up with AQI. Assad pulled off a win-win scheme, purging Syria of potential enemies while teaching both the American government and citizenry a lesson they still haven’t forgotten: Occupying and democratizing an Arab land is a far messier and bloodier business than most in the West are willing to stomach.

It worked so well in Iraq that Assad would eventually replicate it inside his own country. When the uprising against him began in 2011, he framed the conflict as one between his secular regime and Islamist terrorists, even when the only serious movement against him consisted of nonviolent protests for reform and democracy. Few in the West bought Assad’s line at the time, so he then facilitated an Islamist terrorist opposition. His loyalists like to present a choice: “Assad or we burn the country.” And they are not kidding.

As Weiss and Hassan detail, Assad opened the jails and let Islamist prisoners free as part of an ostensible “reform” process, but he kept democracy activists in their cages. He knew perfectly well that those he let loose would cut a burning and bleeding gash across the country, casting him as the only thing standing between the rest of us and the abyss. That was the point. “_Après moi, le déluge_,” as Louis XV used to say.

The first thing ISIS does when conquering a new city or town is set up the grisly machinery for medieval punishments in town squares. “Letting black-clad terrorists run around a provincial capital,” Weiss and Hassan write, “crucifying and beheading people, made for great propaganda.” It was all Assad could do to ensure the Obama administration wouldn’t pursue a policy of regime-change as it had in Libya and as the previous administration had in Iraq.

There was a precedent for this perverted Baathist-Islamist alliance. Osama bin Laden had declared the “socialist infidels” of Saddam’s government worthy allies against Americans, and the remnants of Iraq’s ancien régime—what Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld mistakenly called the dead enders—felt the same way. As a result, Weiss and Hassan note, “most of [AQI’s] top decision-makers served either in Saddam Hussein’s military or security services.”

[2nd half]
Had Assad been forced into exile or dragged from his palace before the Arab Spring soured, Syria might look strikingly different today. Weiss and Hassan cite an International Republican Institute survey of Syrian public opinion in 2012 that found 76 percent of the country favored one kind of democratic transition or another. But Assad guarantees that bullets rather than ballots will decide political outcomes, and millions would rather flee to squalid refugee camps abroad than get caught between the anvil of Syria’s totalitarian state and the hammer of ISIS.

If ISIS conquers the entire country, the ruling elite and its backers will end up joining those refugees—if they live long enough to escape. Syria’s regime is first and foremost the political vehicle for the nation’s Alawite minority, a heterodox religious sect that fuses together elements of Shia Islam, Christianity, and Gnosticism, and ISIS marks all religious minorities for extinction. This makes Assad, as the authors put it, “one of the most dramatic recipients of blowback in modern history.”

ISIS’s founder, Abu Musab al-Zarqawi, loved beheading hapless victims on camera as much as the new leadership does, and his grisly behavior earned him the nickname “Sheikh of the Slaughterers.” He hated no one on earth—not even Americans—more than he hated Shia Muslims who, in his view, were beneath even Sunni Muslim apostates. The Shia, he wrote, are “the insurmountable obstacle, the lurking snake, the crafty and malicious scorpion, the spying enemy, and the penetrating venom.” “Genocidal rhetoric,” Weiss and Hassan write, “was followed by genocidal behavior,” from ruthless sectarian “cleansing” to videotaped mass executions. Abu Bakr Naji, one of ISIS’s intellectual architects, published a book online outlining its strategy and vision: _The Management of Savagery_. It is used today as a manual not only in Syria and Iraq but also by al-Qaeda affiliates in Somalia, Yemen, and Libya. “Jihad,” he writes, “is naught but violence, crudeness, terrorism, frightening [people], and massacring.”

The authors make a compelling case that ISIS “caliph” Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is a would-be Saddam Hussein in religious garb. “Even though he is originally from Samarra,” they write, “his chosen nom de guerre, al-Baghdadi, immediately situates the Iraqi capital as ISIS’s center of gravity, which it was under the Abbasid caliphate, itself an important Islamic touchstone for the dead Iraqi dictator.” Yet ISIS’s leader, like Zarqawi before him, is even more genocidal than Iraq’s former strongman. Al-Baghdadi has “so far demonstrated nothing short of annihilationist intention…To ISIS, the Shia are religiously void, deceitful, and marked only for death.”

Syrians and Iraqis aren’t the only ones threatened by all this, of course. ISIS aspires to wage its exterminationist war beyond the Middle East, not only in the United States but also in Europe. “We will raid you thereafter,” it boasts in its online magazine, Dabiq, “and you will never raid us. We will conquer your Rome, break your crosses, and enslave your women, by the Permission of Allah, the Exalted. This is His promise to us.”

The West’s war against ISIS puts the U.S. and Europe tacitly on the side of Assad, the Iranians, and their joint Lebanese proxy Hezbollah for the simple reason that we’re all fighting ISIS at the same time while leaving one another alone. Tehran can hardly contain itself. “One of the world’s leading state sponsors of terrorism,” Weiss and Hassan write, “now presents itself as the last line of defense against terrorism.” The idea that a state sponsor of terrorism could ever be a reliable partner against international terrorism is ludicrous. “Whatever Washington’s intentions,” Weiss and Hassan write, “its perceived alliance of convenience with the murderous regimes of Syria and Iran is keeping Sunnis who loathe or fear ISIS from participating in another grassroots effort to expel the terrorists from their midst.”

ISIS continues to grow at an alarming rate and has so far recruited thousands of members from Europe. “What draws people to ISIS,” the authors write, “could easily bring them to any number of cults or totalitarian movements, even those ideologically contradictory to Salafist jihadism.” Indeed, its ranks are swollen with tribal sectarians, thrill seekers, former “socialist infidels,” foreign losers looking for meaning and community, and psychopaths pining for butchery. Many find the execution videos of “Jihadi John”—a modern version of what 19th-century Italian revolutionary Carlo Pisacane called propaganda of the deed—darkly compelling. For the most dangerous ISIS recruits, what the rest of us see as bad press is seductive.

Many, however, are painfully naive. Savvy ISIS recruiters do an outstanding job convincing the gullible that its notoriety is unjustified. “Don’t hear about us,” they say. “Hear from us.” Weiss and Hassan dig up comments from some of ISIS’s obtuse fans in online Western forums who have bought the sales pitch: “Does the Islamic State sell hair gel and Nutella in Raqqa?” “Should I bring an iPad to let Mom and Dad know that I arrived safely in caliphate?”

The foolish recruits are more likely to become victims themselves than to victimize others—in March, ISIS forced a 12-year-old boy to execute an Israeli Arab man for trying to flee—but ISIS will continue to attract newcomers as long as it’s permitted to thrive. And thrive it will until it faces a more determined resistance force and as long as radical Sunni Muslims around the world feel galvanized by the perceived American-Iranian axis against them. As the authors say in their book’s stark conclusion, “the army of terror will be with us indefinitely.”


----------



## DizuJ

Afghan ape captured by rebels in Daraa






Burkan al-Furat (YPG + FSA) at Sarrin grain silos, supported by air strikes






pics of coalition airstrikes supporting YPG/FSA push on Daesh-held Sarrin







Daesh field commander Abo Al-Hareth was killed in clashes with FSA in Al-Mahsa, Homs eastern countryside

YPG/FSA joint operation foil Daesh attack at Qarah Qawzaq bridge






Kurds, FSA advance on ISIS stronghold

A shadowy rebel Squad called Hayzoum Posts Video of Assassination of Islamic State Commander Abu Dujana al-Maghrebi deep inside Daesh held territory in the city of Shaddadi in Hasakah Province in eastern Syria. In late March, Hayzoum killed several Daesh militants at a checkpoint in Shaddadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> You know why Iran is wasting time and effort in Iraq & Syria? To defeat ISIS extremists.


HAHAHAHAHAHA
That was a great joke.
Want to know what Assad does?
Deals with ISIS through oil and electricity deals, lets them through regime controlled areas to get into rebel held areas. For example, Bir Qassab, Hajar al Aswad (which led to the capture of Yarmouk by ISIS), and Eastern Qalamoun.
Who supports Assad? Iran.
Iran is directly supporting ISIS. An idiot might say otherwise, but an educated person will know the truth. Tell me, where are the large scale SAA, Hezbollah, and other Shiite assaults against ISIS like the large-scale assaults against the rebels? If Iran wished to eliminate ISIS, they would, but they won't. ISIS gives legitimacy to Iran (to the common idiot.)
Wallahi when we enter your little shiiteistan we will take our revenge. We won't leave a single soldier of yours alive or uncaptured.
There is a reason the prophet (pbuh) said that near the end of times the land East of Mekkah and Medina will be the source of evil in the Muslim world, and he is absolutely correct.


Serpentine said:


> Terrorists have launched a huge attack from 3 fronts in Idlib province. It's reported to be largest offensive since 2012 Aleppo battle. There are reportedly 9000-12000 terrorists involved and they have brought in everything they had: Tanks, armored vehicles, heavy artillery, suicide bombers and literally anything they had.
> 
> First front: Areas around Mastouma south of Idlib city and also Qarmid army army base.
> 
> Second front: battle to capture city of Jisr al Shughur.
> 
> Third front: Battle to capture Ghab plains southwest of Idlib.
> 
> As per reports until now, terrorists have lost too many members, especially around Jisr al Shughur and Qarmid base, numbers vary between 100 to hundreds. SAA has lost 21 soldiers as of now. SAA is using heavy artillery pounding their positions.
> 
> 
> This is a very important battle for both sides, if terrorists win, they'll have control over whole Idlib province and if SAA wins, besides killing a large number of its enemies, it will be even more determined to recapture city of Idlib.
> 
> We should wait and see what'll happen in coming hours and days.
> 
> Here's a map of 3 fronts:
> 
> View attachment 217346
> 
> 
> Muslim Shishani, the 'moderate rebel' from Chechen is leading the battle in Jisr al Shughur:


Military.ir steals maps from Agathcole de Syracuse and doesn't even mention the source...nice.
21 SAA soldiers lost? Hilarious.
Suicide bombings used by Nusra alone killed a few dozens. And considering the front line of defence for Assad is now foreign shiites, SAA has lost a few hundred by now. Rebels have lost less than a hundred.




Other groups:
Islamic Freedom Brigade; West of Jisr, Conquest Army Corps; at the Brick Factory, Front Sham; at the Southern Ghab plain; Army of Islam; West of the Ghab plain. (Taken from @Conflict_Report)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Just in case anyone missed the great news in Idlib, Jisr as Shughour was taken. Rebels have taken much more ground and the regime supply route is essentially besieged, unless they want to get shot to sh*t to escape. An ISIS cell also sprung up in Quneitara/Dara'a, rebels are currently combating them and absolutely annihilating them. They're almost toast. Probably their appearance has to do with the regime, as usual with ISIS in southern Syria.


----------



## 500

Little humor:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

I hope this war end asap. Asad is just one man being in power or not is not important. 20 million innocent people of a country are more important. This idiotic war by brute takfiris has brought nothing to Syria except than ruining one of the most beautiful and historical countries of the world for nothing sh!t plus killing 200000 and displacing thousands of Syrians. May the FSA ISIS and Nusra butchers and their subhuman supporters go to hell. Certainly the Islam that is brought by prophet Muhammad (pbuh) has nothing to do with FSA ISIS and Nusra, they are shame of humanity and Islam.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Hazaras of "Syrian Arab Army", and on helmets لبيك يا حسين

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Al Bhatti said:


> Hazaras of "Syrian Arab Army", and on helmets لبيك يا حسين


FSA and ISIS animals are from 75 nations of the world only 10 - 15 % of them are Syrian.

-------------------------------------------------

*ISIS insurgents have killed at least 2,154 people off the battlefield in Syria since the end of June*

Ultra-radical ISIS insurgents have killed at least 2,154 people off the battlefield in Syria since the end of June when the group declared a caliphate in territory it controls, a Syrian human rights monitor said on Tuesday.
Ultra-radical ISIS insurgents have killed at least 2,154 people off the battlefield in Syria since the end of June when the group declared a caliphate in territory it controls, a Syrian human rights monitor said on Tuesday.

The killings of mostly Syrians included deaths by beheading, stoning or gunshots in non-combat situations, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said, urging the United Nations Security Council to act.

“We continue in our calls to the UN Security Council for urgent action to stop the ongoing murder against the sons of the Syrian people despite the deafness of members to the screams of pain of the Syrian people,” it said in a statement, reuters report.

ISIS, which also holds tracts of land in neighboring Iraq, is an offshoot of AL-Qaeda and has set up its own courts in towns and villages to administer what it describes as Islamic law before carrying out the killings.

The Observatory, said its figure included combatants, civilians and also 126 ISIS fighters who had tried to flee the group or were accused of being spies.

It did not include several beheaded foreign journalists and a Jordanian pilot who was burnt to death by the group, so the probable figure is even higher, the Observatory’s Rami Abdulrahman said. Hundreds of people believed captured by the Sunni Islamist group remain missing, he added.

One of the worst massacres was against the Sunni Muslim Sheitaat tribe which had been battling ISIS in eastern Syria. The group has killed at least 930 Sheitaat tribespeople, the Observatory said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

2800 said:


> FSA and ISIS animals are from 75 nations of the world only 10 - 15 % of them are Syrian.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Just like the animals in bashars ranks, hardly a syrian in sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 500

The chronology of regime collapse in Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

*SYRIA: FROM AN ARMY TO MILITIAS... FROM REBELLION TO AN ARMY... - In 4 years, an important military change...*
















*Rebels in East Ghouta impressive show of force*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

United said:


> *SYRIA: FROM AN ARMY TO MILITIAS... FROM REBELLION TO AN ARMY... - In 4 years, an important military change...*
> 
> View attachment 217714
> View attachment 217715
> View attachment 217716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rebels in East Ghouta impressive show of force*​



Well yeah, if the whole world supports you. Anyway, look at them goose-stepping (marching). They pobably are Sunni ex soldiers.



IR-TR said:


> Well yeah, if the whole world supports you. Anyway, look at them goose-stepping (marching). They pobably are Sunni ex soldiers.



Disgusted by the muslim extremist Salafist Wahabis beards though. Should barrel bomb the parade. That beard/ no mustache combo. Disgusting.


----------



## United

IR-TR said:


> Well yeah, if the whole world supports you. Anyway, look at them goose-stepping (marching). They pobably are Sunni ex soldiers.



and they probably are gona send chills down Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Now the war in Syri is quite illogical it is also war of interests. On one side we see Bashar and his allies i.e Iran and Hizbollah on other side we have different factions i.e Syrians, Takfiris or extremists backed by Turkey, USA and KSA openly meanwhile having hidden support of Israel. Mor or less same game was played in Lebanon, so we should not take it in religious context but see ground realities.

Bashar's control on Syrian capital and surrounding is quite stabilized after Irani and Hizbollah help mean while opposition having many pockets controlled by many factions not having any unity. Every one killing each other ordinary Syrians dying indiscriminately whether Alwaties or Sunnis.

Bashar forces attacking own people with chemical and barrel bombs meanwhile opposition also killing general public. Mainly it is quite shameful both for Bashar/Iran and KSA. Moreover Hizbollah was established on claims of freeing Lebanon and Palestine form Israel and now involving in Syrian war they are diverted from just path and indirectly supporting Israel.

The OIC if has some life then should play role to bring all parties on table not for sake of Bashar but for ordinary muslims.
Iran and KSA should be ashamed for blood shed in entire Muslim world.


----------



## Falcon29

2800 said:


> I hope this war end asap. Asad is just one man being in power or not is not important. 20 million innocent people of a country are more important. This idiotic war by brute takfiris has brought nothing to Syria except than ruining one of the most beautiful and historical countries of the world for nothing sh!t plus killing 200000 and displacing thousands of Syrians. May the FSA ISIS and Nusra butchers and their subhuman supporters go to hell. Certainly the Islam that is brought by prophet Muhammad (pbuh) has nothing to do with FSA ISIS and Nusra, they are shame of humanity and Islam.



It's not going to end, since Iran is no longer capable of providing more support than it already is. Rebels are heading towards Latakia. Rebels will launch offensive for Hama in coming weeks. If they capture Hama it is bad news for regime. The international world wants this conflict prolonged. Israeli member @500 here admitted himself he wants the Assad to be fought for another 10 years. Somewhere on this thread he posted something like that. Which I knew all along. It's not in interests of international community and some Arab nations to have Assad regime fall. Some news is stating Arab world will launch air strikes for Syrian rebels in coming days. Not sure if that is true, if it is it will be turning point in conflict. Here is link:

South Syria rebels reportedly promised air cover
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...sive-action-beyond-Yemen-to-counter-Iran.html

........



CHI RULES said:


> Now the war in Syri is quite illogical it is also war of interests. On one side we see Bashar and his allies i.e Iran and Hizbollah on other side we have different factions i.e Syrians, Takfiris or extremists backed by Turkey, USA and KSA openly meanwhile having hidden support of Israel. Mor or less same game was played in Lebanon, so we should not take it in religious context but see ground realities.
> 
> Bashar's control on Syrian capital and surrounding is quite stabilized after Irani and Hizbollah help mean while opposition having many pockets controlled by many factions not having any unity. Every one killing each other ordinary Syrians dying indiscriminately whether Alwaties or Sunnis.
> 
> Bashar forces attacking own people with chemical and barrel bombs meanwhile opposition also killing general public. Mainly it is quite shameful both for Bashar/Iran and KSA. Moreover Hizbollah was established on claims of freeing Lebanon and Palestine form Israel and now involving in Syrian war they are diverted from just path and indirectly supporting Israel.
> 
> The OIC if has some life then should play role to bring all parties on table not for sake of Bashar but for ordinary muslims.
> Iran and KSA should be ashamed for blood shed in entire Muslim world.



I was telling my fellow Iranians here that this is waste of resources in long term. But also warned them of the consequences that will come out of it. A lot of Arabs are now sectarian, and the environment is much more tense than it used to be. From political perspective, Iranians will argue that if Syrian regime fell early on, then they would lose two major cards to play in the ME. And this would have made it difficult to achieve nuclear rights. But today, as we are a month away from official deal, it seems like they are giving up on Assad. Unless they deploy troops, he won't manage another year. Even if you deploy all of Hezbollah, that will devastate the organization and mean complete deviation from it's stated intended purpose. In the end, we all knew Syrian rebels will prevail if there is no Russian or Iranian massive ground deployment.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Heezbollah needs to protects it's border. Otherwise hordes of braindead takfiris might try to get into lebanon and destroy the country.



Hezbollah was under no threat when FSA was heading towards Damascus. It intervened for the regime, and afterwards did many Islamist groups form. But Hezbollah is done as an organization, it can't sustain war of attrition. Both Hezbollah and regime have man shortage, and Iran is not willing to help. It is only ordering Lebanese to die for Iranian interest. Iran itself is afraid of direct war. Hezbollah has deviated from it's stated cause and now is hated by many Syrians. It should pull out of Syria, and move Alawites into Lebanon and build up defenses in Lebanon. Because Assad regime will fall, and the risk of ISIS taking over ground is enough concern for minorities in Syria if FSA fails to defeat ISIS atfterwards. If that happens, US would intervene with ground troops probably through Turkey. As of now though, this is lost cause. Give it up, because there is no shortage of men on the other side.

I'm sure after loss of Idlib Iran has once again demanded of Hezbollah to send even more forces. Why Hezbollah is accepting such demands makes no sense to me. It can only mean that Hezbollah hates Arabs. If it does another operation similiar to one in 2012 then Arab states need to hit regime, Hezbollah with air strikes and finish the job. We know Iran is fearful of direct confrontation and won't get involved.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah was under no threat when FSA was heading towards Damascus. It intervened for the regime, and afterwards did many Islamist groups form. But Hezbollah is done as an organization, it can't sustain war of attrition. Both Hezbollah and regime have man shortage, and Iran is not willing to help. It is only ordering Lebanese to die for Iranian interest. Iran itself is afraid of direct war. Hezbollah has deviated from it's stated cause and now is hated by many Syrians. It should pull out of Syria, and move Alawites into Lebanon and build up defenses in Lebanon. Because Assad regime will fall, and the risk of ISIS taking over ground is enough concern for minorities in Syria if FSA fails to defeat ISIS atfterwards. If that happens, US would intervene with ground troops probably through Turkey. As of now though, this is lost cause. Give it up, because there is no shortage of men on the other side.
> 
> I'm sure after loss of Idlib Iran has once again demanded of Hezbollah to send even more forces. Why Hezbollah is accepting such demands makes no sense to me. It can only mean that Hezbollah hates Arabs. If it does another operation similiar to one in 2012 then Arab states need to hit regime, Hezbollah with air strikes and finish the job. We know Iran is fearful of direct confrontation and won't get involved.



Arabs will not send any jets to bomb Syria, for now they'll only send arms and terrorists. Syria is not Yemen where you bomb poor people who basically have nothing more than AK-47s. I assure you, no airstrikes in Syria will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Massive infighting between Yarmouk martyrs brigade and al nusra. YMB killed a lot of "moderate" JANs yesterday and have pledged loyalty to ISIS.


----------



## IR-TR

beast89 said:


> Massive infighting between Yarmouk martyrs brigade and al nusra. YMB killed a lot of "moderate" JANs yesterday and have pledged loyalty to ISIS.


God. My prayers are with the people of Suriye.


----------



## United

*



Comparison (2011 to 2014) Cemetery imagery in regime areas shows that Latakia & Tartus have sacrificed massive numbers for assad

Click to expand...

 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah was under no threat when FSA was heading towards Damascus. It intervened for the regime, and afterwards did many Islamist groups form. But Hezbollah is done as an organization, it can't sustain war of attrition. Both Hezbollah and regime have man shortage, and Iran is not willing to help. It is only ordering Lebanese to die for Iranian interest. Iran itself is afraid of direct war. Hezbollah has deviated from it's stated cause and now is hated by many Syrians. It should pull out of Syria, and move Alawites into Lebanon and build up defenses in Lebanon. Because Assad regime will fall, and the risk of ISIS taking over ground is enough concern for minorities in Syria if FSA fails to defeat ISIS atfterwards. If that happens, US would intervene with ground troops probably through Turkey. As of now though, this is lost cause. Give it up, because there is no shortage of men on the other side.
> 
> I'm sure after loss of Idlib Iran has once again demanded of Hezbollah to send even more forces. Why Hezbollah is accepting such demands makes no sense to me. It can only mean that Hezbollah hates Arabs. If it does another operation similiar to one in 2012 then Arab states need to hit regime, Hezbollah with air strikes and finish the job. We know Iran is fearful of direct confrontation and won't get involved.



Hezbollah IS arab. Read some Lebanese news papers. Everybody supports them. Even Sunni Lebanese know what'll happen in JAN and ISIS go into lebanon. It'll be the 80s all over again. God forbid. I hope there is a political solution soon, so every side can go lick it's wounds.


----------



## beast89

United said:


> ​



Horrid music can you give warning next time


----------



## United

IR-TR said:


> Hezbollah IS arab. Read some Lebanese news papers. Everybody supports them. Even Sunni Lebanese know what'll happen in JAN and ISIS go into lebanon. It'll be the 80s all over again. God forbid. I hope there is a political solution soon, so every side can go lick it's wounds.



u guys should have thought this before butchering Sunnis.............dont panic irgc has taken over damsacus control completely there has been massive earth movement and trenching inside and around city.....guess there will be more funerals in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

fanatics fighting with each other. Al nusra vs YMB  cameraman is super excited


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> Horrid music can you give warning next time



Warning: Get ready for the Fall of the great (imagenary) persian empire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

United said:


> Warning: Get ready for the Fall of the great (imagenary) persian empire



You have become arab congratulations Ajam. You didn't dare open your mouth when UAE minister threatened Pakistan or Bahraini papers depicted Pakistanis as lazy . Pakistans development belongs with China and one way relationships with Gulfies are over soon.
This middle east battle is petty but if the royals of al saud fall  then less s*** they can send eastwards


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> You have become arab congratulations Ajam. You didn't dare open your mouth when UAE minister threatened Pakistan or Bahraini papers depicted Pakistanis as lazy . Pakistans development belongs with China and one way relationships with Gulfies are over soon.
> This middle east battle is petty but if the royals of al saud fall  then less s*** they can send eastwards



Congrats 2u2 for becoming persian 

anyhow let me remind u my support and the support of many anti assads is due to the massive atrocities committed by this terrorist regime on its own ppl and this hate has been equally been transferred towards iran due to its sectarian divide and rule polices towards Muslim's

This policy has a directly supported towards formation of other terrorist groups.....it is so much only that he can kill.

tide is changing towards Syria and its ppl.

as far as ur concern for arab/pak relation is let me remind u it does not matter what one says or prints.

Pakistan is an independent country and dont be fooled by what our great media say's....

There are brave Pakistani solders inside KSA and our navy is present in the Indian ocean.....we are there to control this conflict and not to escalate it............any country foolish enough to dare the KSA will face the full might of the Pakistani forces weather u like it or not.

Pakistan has always enjoyed brotherly relations with People of KSA,Yemen and Iran we will make sure to enjoy it further and also share this bound among each other.

Iran's double faced tactics will be the reason of its fall unfortunately its the common Iranians facing this rather than the blood sucking regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Arabs will not send any jets to bomb Syria, for now they'll only send arms and terrorists. Syria is not Yemen where you bomb poor people who basically have nothing more than AK-47s. I assure you, no airstrikes in Syria will happen.



Syrian regime can't respond if Saudi Arabia does send jets. Saudi Arabia has a lot of firepower. It needs increase its ground force and get tech transfer for munitions and ammo. And satielletes into space. It could become stronger than Israel if it works to improve its capabilities if we rule out nuclear weapons. Their Air force has gotten experience. They can on their own do raids in Syria. I don't believe Iran will intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Syrian regime can't respond if Saudi Arabia does send jets. Saudi Arabia has a lot of firepower. It needs increase its ground force and get tech transfer for munitions and ammo. And satielletes into space. It could become stronger than Israel if it works to improve its capabilities if we rule out nuclear weapons. Their Air force has gotten experience. They can on their own do raids in Syria. I don't believe Iran will intervene.



No they can't and they won't. Bombing women and children and refugee camps in Yemen is different than bombing Syria.

All they can do for now is giving weapons and money to mercenaries and terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Falcon29 said:


> Syrian regime can't respond if Saudi Arabia does send jets. Saudi Arabia has a lot of firepower. It needs increase its ground force and get _*tech transfer for munitions and ammo. And satielletes into space.*_ It could become stronger than Israel if it works to improve its capabilities if we rule out nuclear weapons. Their Air force has gotten experience. They can on their own do raids in Syria. I don't believe Iran will intervene.



We already have. we already did (14 of them)



Serpentine said:


> No they can't and they won't. Bombing women and children and refugee camps in Yemen is different than bombing Syria.
> 
> All they can do for now is giving weapons and money to mercenaries and terrorists.


/Laugh, it's all about politics, going into Syria like this is political suicide and we're not that desperate (like Iran) to do stupid things.


----------



## Falcon29

azzo said:


> We already have. we already did (14 of them)



Satellites? Did not know that, thanks. Would be nice if Saudi members opened thread on that on Arab defence section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Falcon29 said:


> Satellites? Did not know that, thanks. Would be nice if Saudi members opened thread on that on Arab defence section.


Yeah, Saudi usually works in silence. We have more Saudi made satellites in space than Iran and Egypt combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Serpentine said:


> Arabs will not send any jets to bomb Syria, for now they'll only send arms and terrorists. Syria is not Yemen where you bomb poor people who basically have nothing more than AK-47s. I assure you, no airstrikes in Syria will happen.


Yes Syria is not Yemen and they have thousands of chemical weapons and barrel bombs to throw on their own people.
However people fihting Bashar are also not saints both should be condemned and stopped from blood shed. Further one thing is clear Bashar don;t have 90 or 100% support of his fake refrendums/polls show. These fake polls are the reason of his decline. If he had brains he should have already shared some of his authoritative powers with Sunnis of country.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> No they can't and they won't. Bombing women and children and refugee camps in Yemen is different than bombing Syria.
> 
> All they can do for now is giving weapons and money to mercenaries and terrorists.



I believe they can but don't want to. Because it may harm Jordan's security. Islamic movements that are armed scare even Arabs.


----------



## CHI RULES

IR-TR said:


> Hezbollah IS arab. Read some Lebanese news papers. Everybody supports them. Even Sunni Lebanese know what'll happen in JAN and ISIS go into lebanon. It'll be the 80s all over again. God forbid. I hope there is a political solution soon, so every side can go lick it's wounds.


Sorry Sir, but perhaps u have not done some search on the topic of Hizbollah support in Lebanon. In Hezbollah/Israel context Sunnis mostly supported Hizbollah even muslims of Pakistan disregarding sectarianism supported them. But now position has changed U may see a year and a half back documentary presented by Ross Kemp. It clearly showed that Sunnis and Shias attacking each other in streets of Lebanon. The infighting is common there, Please do check and then give such comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The only thing that they can do is racing camels and dance like women
> 
> Al saud are the most coward family in the world



The great King and Muslim leader Shah Faisal was also part of the family u claiming to be coward. Cowards are every where even Kofis were coward not to support Hazrat Hussain R.a. 
You may hate acts of KSA and Iran but u can't abuse people u hardly know with such remarks.

The only beneficiary in the end will be Satanic state of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Serpentine said:


> No they can't and they won't. Bombing women and children and refugee camps in Yemen is different than bombing Syria.
> 
> All they can do for now is giving weapons and money to mercenaries and terrorists.



Israel seems to be bombing Syria whenever they want with no problems. Gulfies have observed this. Maybe they are biding their time so the army can be weakened further before they do the coup de gras. I just don't see how the army can hold up with things the way they are.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> No they can't and they won't. Bombing women and children and refugee camps in Yemen is different than bombing Syria.
> 
> All they can do for now is giving weapons and money to mercenaries and terrorists.


What will mighty Assad do. Thus far he has taken it with pleasure from the jews 
Heck now we don't even get the we will hit u at the right time bs.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Hezbollah IS arab. Read some Lebanese news papers. Everybody supports them. Even Sunni Lebanese know what'll happen in JAN and ISIS go into lebanon. It'll be the 80s all over again. God forbid. I hope there is a political solution soon, so every side can go lick it's wounds.


We don't recognize them as Arab. They need to be slaughtered, everybody even supports them should get killed in Lebanon or Syria.



beast89 said:


> fanatics fighting with each other. Al nusra vs YMB  cameraman is super excited


Even with that, Shiite pact have suffered major set backs in Syria. No future for your kind over there. Tell your brothers to flee if they want to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We don't recognize them as Arab. They need to be slaughtered, everybody even supports them should get killed in Lebanon or Syria.
> 
> 
> Even with that, Shiite pact have suffered major set backs in Syria. No future for your kind over there. Tell your brothers to flee if they want to live.



But why doesn't Jordan do anything about Hezbollah? Hezbollah could send 300 guys and take over your country. With your pathetic little manlet 'king'.



CHI RULES said:


> Sorry Sir, but perhaps u have not done some search on the topic of Hizbollah support in Lebanon. In Hezbollah/Israel context Sunnis mostly supported Hizbollah even muslims of Pakistan disregarding sectarianism supported them. But now position has changed U may see a year and a half back documentary presented by Ross Kemp. It clearly showed that Sunnis and Shias attacking each other in streets of Lebanon. The infighting is common there, Please do check and then give such comments.



Well I hope that gets fixed. Dumb muslim infighting. No wonder the muslim word is stuck in Mohammad's day. This kind of stupidity makes the world laugh at us. Hey! I think this guy is the successor to Mohammad. No this guy! Bunch of idiotic desert people. Sometimes I'm ashamed my countries got conquered by them back then.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> But why doesn't Jordan do anything about Hezbollah? Hezbollah could send 300 guys and take over your country. With your pathetic little manlet 'king'.


We're doing pretty good job helping out FSA in Southern Syria, that's why Shiite militias have never made it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We're doing pretty good job helping out FSA in Southern Syria, that's why Shiite militias have never made it there.



Shia militias won't ever make it there in Jordan, because there is no need. They don't attack, just defend. Why would they want anything from Jordanians?


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

United said:


> Congrats 2u2 for becoming persian
> 
> anyhow let me remind u my support and the support of many anti assads is due to the massive atrocities committed by this terrorist regime on its own ppl and this hate has been equally been transferred towards iran due to its sectarian divide and rule polices towards Muslim's
> 
> This policy has a directly supported towards formation of other terrorist groups.....it is so much only that he can kill.
> 
> tide is changing towards Syria and its ppl.
> 
> as far as ur concern for arab/pak relation is let me remind u it does not matter what one says or prints.
> 
> Pakistan is an independent country and dont be fooled by what our great media say's....
> 
> There are brave Pakistani solders inside KSA and our navy is present in the Indian ocean.....we are there to control this conflict and not to escalate it............any country foolish enough to dare the KSA will face the full might of the Pakistani forces weather u like it or not.
> 
> Pakistan has always enjoyed brotherly relations with People of KSA,Yemen and Iran we will make sure to enjoy it further and also share this bound among each other.
> 
> Iran's double faced tactics will be the reason of its fall unfortunately its the common Iranians facing this rather than the blood sucking regime.




Your first sentence you just inverted what i said that's just being lazy you can only win over dimwits with that so i'm not surprised that ottoman likes it . Only arabs are obsessed with the returning persian empire like you. You are liking zavrans comments how there's no infighting in the saudi family i guess they mean a lot to you. You seemed upset when Iraq liberated Tikrit from ISIS so extremists are ok as long it suits Saudi royals so part of your statement is BS.

I'm not criticising your views on this civil war, it not ideal (which everyone on here agrees) and people are entitled to their views.

Furthermore it's called dignity if you stand up to an offensive cartoon which some how got approved for print by gulfies......Muslim countries always riot when the west draws muslim cartoons you seem to forget. Threats from ministers from "brotherly" countries shouldn't be ignored just because it make* you personally* uncomfortable.

Yes Pakistan media has an agenda against GCC. Clutching at dem straws

Interesting you talk about Pakistan independence yet you ignore, the sending of two saudi religious figures sent a week part from each other who criticised and undermined parliament's decision. What gives them the right? Next time they will me more audacious and say women shouldn't drive and royal sperm has the authority to rule the land. KSA didn't even consult Pakistan on decisive storm which led to a lot of confusion at home. This act undermined Pakistan but I'm guessing that was OK with.

Inferiority complex kicking in Mr Ajam sir: As stated clearly part of your pride in the Pakistan military comes from its assistance to KSA therefore logically you lost some pride as Pakistan ground forces will not go in.

Wake me up when gulfie are willing to do more other than being a source of remittance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590160499091857409







.


----------



## libertad

United said:


>


WTF is that crap? Replace the picture with Bush or Obama. Iran had nothing to do with Libya. Seriously if this is the kind of propaganda you people are being spoonfed then the North Koreans are much better informed.


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> It's not going to end, since Iran is no longer capable of providing more support than it already is. Rebels are heading towards Latakia. Rebels will launch offensive for Hama in coming weeks. If they capture Hama it is bad news for regime. The international world wants this conflict prolonged. Israeli member @500 here admitted himself he wants the Assad to be fought for another 10 years. Somewhere on this thread he posted something like that. Which I knew all along. It's not in interests of international community and some Arab nations to have Assad regime fall. Some news is stating Arab world will launch air strikes for Syrian rebels in coming days. Not sure if that is true, if it is it will be turning point in conflict. Here is link:
> 
> South Syria rebels reportedly promised air cover


It's very sad . If the rebels do not receive help from outside war would end in one week. Syrian revolution is completely a fake revolution. It is a war against a country's government and army.
In egypt over 50% of people are against government but the government kill protesters in streets or anywhere else savagely, hang them, jail them for 20 - 50 years but because the regime is pro Israeli Saudi no one talk about that. The same situation and even worse in Bahrain in additional the 8 years blockade of Qaza that brave Arabs do not dare to talk about that.
These are Saudi American Israeli freedom and their freedom fighters are fighting in Syria to bring GCC monarchical version of Sunni Islam, shout allahu akbar and behead in way of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> Your first sentence you just inverted what i said that's just being lazy you can only win over dimwits with that so i'm not surprised that ottoman likes it . Only arabs are obsessed with the returning persian empire like you. You are liking zavrans comments how there's no infighting in the saudi family i guess they mean a lot to you. You seemed upset when Iraq liberated Tikrit from ISIS so extremists are ok as long it suits Saudi royals so part of your statement is BS.
> 
> I'm not criticising your views on this civil war, it not ideal (which everyone on here agrees) and people are entitled to their views.
> 
> Furthermore it's called dignity if you stand up to an offensive cartoon which some how got approved for print by gulfies......Muslim countries always riot when the west draws muslim cartoons you seem to forget. Threats from ministers from "brotherly" countries shouldn't be ignored just because it make* you personally* uncomfortable.
> 
> Yes Pakistan media has an agenda against GCC. Clutching at dem straws
> 
> Interesting you talk about Pakistan independence yet you ignore, the sending of two saudi religious figures sent a week part from each other who criticised and undermined parliament's decision. What gives them the right? Next time they will me more audacious and say women shouldn't drive and royal sperm has the authority to rule the land. KSA didn't even consult Pakistan on decisive storm which led to a lot of confusion at home. This act undermined Pakistan but I'm guessing that was OK with.
> 
> Inferiority complex kicking in Mr Ajam sir: As stated clearly part of your pride in the Pakistan military comes from its assistance to KSA therefore logically you lost some pride as Pakistan ground forces will not go in.
> 
> Wake me up when gulfie are willing to do more other than being a source of remittance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590160499091857409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

not surprised Mr Ajam can't refute


----------



## United

libertad said:


> WTF is that crap? Replace the picture with Bush or Obama. Iran had nothing to do with Libya. Seriously if this is the kind of propaganda you people are being spoonfed then the North Koreans are much better informed.








beast89 said:


> not surprised Mr Ajam.








Beast89 ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

you reverted to 5 year old Mr Ajam when you can't refute. Depending how successful Gwadar port is you could be deported real soon


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> you reverted to 5 year old Mr Ajam when you can't refute. Depending how successful Gwadar port is you could be deported real soon





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

United said:


>


Iran in Lybia !
You guys are extremely idiot you guys have sent thousands of goons from 75 countries of the world to plundering in Syria for freedom democracy and God's sake. Iran in Iraq !!!!! Who is killing people in Iraq, Iran or ISIS?
Wahhabi creature is the foolest creature that ever has lived on the earth!


----------



## Falcon29

Reports that rebels have entered Latakia and regime is moving reinforcements to Tartus ....


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Reports that rebels have entered Latakia and regime is moving reinforcements to Tartus ....


Who are you with?


----------



## jamahir

2800 said:


> Iran in Lybia !



iran government was involved in the nato invasion of libya, first indirectly and after the occupation started, directly... i have posted proofs many times on pdf... you may ask serpentine.



2800 said:


> Who are you with?



he is hamas activist... guess who he is with.


----------



## United

New Docs Reveal Osama bin Laden’s Secret Ties With Iran


----------



## Aramagedon

jamahir said:


> iran government was involved in the nato invasion of libya, first indirectly and after the occupation started, directly... i have posted proofs many times on pdf... you may ask serpentine.
> 
> 
> 
> he is hamas activist... guess who he is with.


Iran was againt Qazafi but did not help nato.


----------



## jamahir

2800 said:


> Iran was againt Qazafi but did not help nato.



one method of this help was creation of the "islamic awakening" project ( there is a website for that ) which also arranged "islamic awakening conferences" after 2011 october in tehran where the qaeda/taliban/ikhwaan ntc occupation government in libya was invited... in one vid, one of the speakers is ali akbar velayati and you can clearly see the ntc flag in the background.

last year, i had posted on pdf a article from a russian pro-jamahiriya website, detailing the nature of post-2011 co-operation between iran government and nato in libya... one of those posts i made got me a negative rating.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> fanatics fighting with each other. Al nusra vs YMB  cameraman is super excited


Not Yarmouk Martyrs brigade. This was a joint FSA/IF/JaN operation against an ISIS cell in Quneitara/Qahtaniya. Troll more.



libertad said:


> WTF is that crap? Replace the picture with Bush or Obama. Iran had nothing to do with Libya. Seriously if this is the kind of propaganda you people are being spoonfed then the North Koreans are much better informed.


Iran sends weapons to Libya Dawn through Sudan. They have plenty to do with Libya.
I don't support any side in Libya (they're fighting for no reason basically,) but there are people definitely fueling this war here.



2800 said:


> Iran was againt Qazafi but did not help nato.


Against Gaddafi? Hilarious. Iran supported all dictators in the MENA, except for those in the Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Against Gaddafi? Hilarious. Iran supported all dictators in the MENA, except for those in the Gulf.



gaddafi ( in your words, a dictator ) needed support of iran??


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Reports that rebels have entered Latakia and regime is moving reinforcements to Tartus ....


According to my reports North Korean seals capture Washington. Obama escapes to Detroit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> According to my reports North Korean seals capture Washington. Obama escapes to Detroit.


I'm pretty sure he meant Latakia governorate. Which rebels where already in, maybe he's talking about their newly-established supply route.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iran sends weapons to Libya Dawn through Sudan. They have plenty to do with Libya.
> I don't support any side in Libya (they're fighting for no reason basically,) but there are people definitely fueling this war here



The same Sudan fighting KSA proxy war in Yemen? I highly doubt that.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> The same Sudan fighting KSA proxy war in Yemen? I highly doubt that.


Sudan and Iran are good buddies if you didn't know. For example, Iran let Sudan license produce their upgraded T-55. And they also help Sudan with a lot of other things. Oppressors helping oppressors.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sudan and Iran are good buddies if you didn't know. For example, Iran let Sudan license produce their upgraded T-55. And they also help Sudan with a lot of other things. Oppressors helping oppressors.


Then why is Sudan at KSA beck and call, entering a war in Yemen that has nothing to do with them? And why would Iran arm people thousands of miles away in Libya? There are no shias there.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> According to my reports North Korean seals capture Washington. Obama escapes to Detroit.



Thrax is correct, must be governate or something related to Latakia. I misread Arab news. But your reaction is adorable. Iranians and Israelis both had grim reactions to it.  

The real alliance is clearing itself. Don't think for one second we aren't aware. We are coming for the Jooooooos after we finish Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Then why is Sudan at KSA beck and call, entering a war in Yemen that has nothing to do with them? And why would Iran arm people thousands of miles away in Libya? There are no shias there.


It's not that there aren't Shias in Libya. Iran wants to see Sunnis dying anywhere and everywhere. That's one of their goals, and they need the region to be in chaos to form their empire.


Falcon29 said:


> Thrax is correct, must be governate or something related to Latakia. I misread Arab news. But your reaction is adorable. Iranians and Israelis both had grim reactions to it.
> 
> The real alliance is clearing itself. Don't think for one second we aren't aware. We are coming for the Jooooooos after we finish Assad.


Don't say that, Jews aren't our enemies, Zionists are. I have 3 Jewish friends and they're all lovely people, and don't like the Israeli gov't.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not that there aren't Shias in Libya. Iran wants to see Sunnis dying anywhere and everywhere. That's one of their goals, and they need the region to be in chaos to form their empire.
> 
> Don't say that, Jews aren't our enemies, Zionists are. I have 3 Jewish friends and they're all lovely people, and don't like the Israeli gov't.



Kind, nice lovely or not. Go look at their history, we can't take them as friends. They conspire against us and that's all that matters. We need to begin fighting for our interests, and that includes destroying the Christian sponsored regime in occuipped Palestine which Christians intentionally enabled against us. What matters is we no longer will tolerate a life where Christians and Jews dictate our fate, dictate the value of our lives, dictate our political outcomes, etc....That has to change. And it won't change in manner seculars expect.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Kind, nice lovely or not. Go look at their history, we can't take them as friends. They conspire against us and that's all that matters. We need to begin fighting for our interests, and that includes destroying the Christian sponsored regime in occuipped Palestine which Christians intentionally enabled against us. What matters is we no longer will tolerate a life where Christians and Jews dictate our fate, dictate the value of our lives, dictate our political outcomes, etc....That has to change. And it won't change in manner seculars expect.


Yes, we shouldn't let them dictate our lives, but if we hate them, the cycle of oppression will never end.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, we shouldn't let them dictate our lives, but if we hate them, the cycle of oppression will never end.



We can't do anything, its their nature. It's their culture. They hate us, they demonize us, they conspire against mercilessly. The Christians and Jews are playing a dangerous game. The psychological oppression they've inflicted on Muslims went overboard. Muslims are on verge of exploding and we dont have mentality that if they bring us down we bring them down with us. No, they try to bring us down, we will bring them down and crush them and cleanse the earth from conspirers. If Christians and Jews dint rethink their priorities then we we are able we will take revenge and hold every single one of them responsible, it's as simple as that. They made the choice to commit aggression , and it will come with consequences.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> We can't do anything, its their nature. It's their culture. They hate us, they demonize us, they conspire against mercilessly. The Christians and Jews are playing a dangerous game. The psychological oppression they've inflicted on Muslims went overboard. Muslims are on verge of exploding and we dont have mentality that if they bring us down we bring them down with us. No, they try to bring us down, we will bring them down and crush them and cleanse the earth from conspirers. If Christians and Jews dint rethink their priorities then we we are able we will take revenge and hold every single one of them responsible, it's as simple as that. They made the choice to commit aggression , and it will come with consequences.


True, but still, the number of them that are actually conspiring against us relative to the number of Christians and Jews that exist is minute. And remember, the prophet (pbuh) and all great men in Muslim history still forgave and tolerated their oppressors (except for a select few filth who deserve to be executed, equivalent to modern day Assad for ex.)


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> True, but still, the number of them that are actually conspiring against us relative to the number of Christians and Jews that exist is minute. And remember, the prophet (pbuh) and all great men in Muslim history still forgave and tolerated their oppressors (except for a select few filth who deserve to be executed, equivalent to modern day Assad for ex.)



By Christians I refer to Western Christians. The Christians in Latin America for example, do not share such hatred against Muslims. I don't buy notion that western policy in ME over past century is just in name of interests. They target us for a reason. Because it's a crusade. And we are allowed to defend ourselves. One form of Jihad is defensive Jihad. After Syria is liberated the groups there have plans to prepare for a defensive Jihad. They are not going to hand Syria to Arab nationalists who share same visions as West.

Btw, West is fully aware that Islamists will prepare a defensive struggle. Which is why they prefer Assad or political solution.Which is why we should accelerate assisitance to Syrian opposition. In order to expose the real policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's not that there aren't Shias in Libya. Iran wants to see Sunnis dying anywhere and everywhere. That's one of their goals, and they need the region to be in chaos to form their empire.



It has been Qatar, Turkey, NATO arming Libyans even while Gaddafi was in power. Then NATO put a no fly zone and bombed Libya killing scores of civilians and destroying its infrastructure. But that doesn't seem to bother you. What bothers you is Iran supposedly arming people in Libya (and you provide zero evidence to back up your claim). Your world is upside down and full of hypocrisy. All these guys armed anti Gaddafi factions in the spirit of 'spreading democracy', but as soon as Gaddafi was overthrown, they left Libya to the vultures. But Iran is somehow to blame for that. They don't care if Libya turns into Somalia as long as they got what they wanted. The same story will repeat itself in Syria. They just want Assad out, then you can all fight amongst yourselves for all eternity. And nobody will care. Not the politicians and not the media, just like they stopped caring about Libya. You think Obama/Cameron/Hollande/Netanyahu care about Syrians and whether or not they live under democracy?. First Obama, GCC and co. arm IS and similar radicals to the teeth, then they arm 'moderate' JAN and FSA. Then they sit back and watch you massacre each other, all the while posturing to the world that they are fighting IS. But you're totally cool with that as long as they send you new javelins and TOWs every now and then, and as always, Iran is enemy #1. Do you think that after Assad is gone, IS and JAN will lay down their arms and adopt democracy?

You say Iran 'wants to see Sunnis dying anywhere and everywhere', so it arms Sunnis in Libya through Sunni Sudan? Meanwhile GCC, NATO, Israel supported Sunni IS is massacring Christians, Sunnis and Shia all over the place but again your main concern is Iran. Even if they wanted 'the region to be in chaos to form their empire', they don't have nearly enough resources and manpower to do it. You forgot that their economy is under sanctions? Man your local wahhabi cleric really did a number on you. I understand your enmity towards Iran for supporting Assad, but the illogical and ignorant nature of your post speaks for itself. Speaking of Assad, while you post regularly about him killing civilians, What do you think about what KSA is doing in Yemen? What about their role in Bahrain and Egypt? I know the Iranians are not choir boys but that propaganda picture was pure lies. They should put a picture of King Salman and a bloodstained maps of Yemen and Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Latakia: Two Hizbullah Terrorists were Killed in the Countryside*





*Names:* Basil Tahmaz and Husain Nasiruldeen
*Nationality:* Lebanese

They were '_defending_' another *Lady Zaynab* (as) in *Latakia* .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Rebels Captured Some Loyalists in Jisr Al-Shughour*




*Summary :*
*Haseeb* (a colonel) and *Fu'ad* (a sergeant) were captured while hiding in a residential house in *Jisr Al-Shughour*.
The rest are some other *SAA* soldiers .

Also, these were captured by *Al-Nusra* :








*Name:* Ziyad Abdulazeez
*Rank:* Colonel
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Iran's Al-Alam Fabricates a 'Massacre' in Jisr Al-Shughour*
*- 25th April, 2015*




There were two different stories, *Al-Nusra*'s which belongs to *25th of April*, and *Al-Alam*'s which belongs to *26th of April* :

*Al-Alam:* *30* civilians -mostly children and women- were massacred by *Al-Nusra* in *Jisr Al-Shughour.*
*Al-Nusra:* *23* detainees were massacred by *SAA* before they fled *Jisr Al-Shughour*.
*Who is lying ? :*

*Click* on the image above to see it in *full size*.
Look around the yellow numbers, *Al-Alam *has *cloned* some parts of the wall to *hide* the logo.
Look at the *top-left* corner, they are not skilled at fabricating images, there is a *circular mark* left by the logo.
I personally believe *Al-Nusra*'s version, you believe the one which makes sense to you.

- In case you wish to see from which page of *Al-Alam* this was taken, use a search engine to look for (*news/1698122*), then check out the first link by *Al-Alam.Ir* (*graphic*) .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Alawite Soldiers of Ishtabraq Have Left Their Children Behind*




The '_moderate_' pro-Assad *Alawite* soldiers of *Ishtabraq* (*Arabic*: إشتبرق) ran away and left their children behind.
If *rebels* don't fear *Allah*, they would have *slaughtered*, *tortured*, *detonated* or *starved* you to death. Just like the so-called '_Islamic Resistance_'. 

Meanwhile the so-called '_Islamic Resistance_' managed to '_resist_' two little sisters :




You my beloved, unlike *Alawite* children, do not deserve to live  .

*Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un | إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## azzo

Iranians and Hezbollahs are strong against women and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Nusayri cult exposed;
















All Arabs and Muslims must be pleased about the recent victories in Northern Syria and the elimination of numerous Nusayri child-murderous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Nusayri cult exposed;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Arabs and Muslims must be pleased about the recent victories in Northern Syria and the elimination of numerous Nusayri child-murderous.



I don't think they worship Bashar, but they do believe Ali is God. I don't understand why? Where there early Muslims who actually believed that? A lot of Alawi's say 'Ya Ali Maddid' or 'Ali Madad'. I pretty sure first means Ali provide support and second means Ali came to our support, right? Isn't that shirk? If you believe Ali was supposed to be Caliph doesn't mean you can say above following phrases. So the emphasis on Ali instead of Muhammad has to mean something. In my opinion it is that ancient Persians hated Umar Ibn Khattab because he led battle against Persia and they were able to develop theory that Ali opposed it. So I understand why Iranian's made such theory but non-Iranian Shia's doesn't make sense why they follow that ideology.

I can't see how Shia's make sense out of their madhab. If i was born a Shia and was the same person I am today i would leave it since it seems too cult like for me. I've done my share of research to try understand their beliefs but in the end I don't see any justification for their sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think they worship Bashar, but they do believe Ali is God. I don't understand why? Where there early Muslims who actually believed that? A lot of Alawi's say 'Ya Ali Maddid' or 'Ali Madad'. I pretty sure first means Ali provide support and second means Ali came to our support, right? Isn't that shirk? If you believe Ali was supposed to be Caliph doesn't mean you can say above following phrases. So the emphasis on Ali instead of Muhammad has to mean something. In my opinion it is that ancient Persians hated Umar Ibn Khattab because he led battle against Persia and they were able to develop theory that Ali opposed it. So I understand why Iranian's made such theory but non-Iranian Shia's doesn't make sense why they follow that ideology.



Many of them do.

Evident by such videos below and many more.






It's a deviant cult.

Notice that Shia Twelver's are more focused about Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Hussein ibn Ali (ra) than Prophet Muhammad (saws) and Allah (swt). This is evident by their slogans and when they are put in situations where their inner thoughts are exposed. Such as on the battlefield.

I don't think so because Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was instrumental in those conquests and many other revered figures by Shia's.

The Nusayri's are definitely a cult not much different from the Druze and the Qadianis (cult found in mostly Pakistan). At least from an Islamic viewpoint.

Did you watch some of the recent videos from the front in Idlib Province and Latakia Province? Almost all captured Assadists were Nusayris.

Without the full support of the Nusayris for the Al-Assad regime his regime would have fallen long ago and many thousands upon thousands of Syrians, Palestinians and others would have been saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Many of them do.
> 
> Evident by such videos below and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deviant cult.
> 
> Notice that Shia Twelver's are more focused about Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Hussein ibn Ali (ra) than Prophet Muhammad (saws) and Allah (swt). This is evident by their slogans and when they are put in situations where their inner thoughts are exposed. Such as on the battlefield.
> 
> I don't think so because Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was instrumental in those conquests and many other revered figures by Shia's.
> 
> The Nusayri's are definitely a cult not much different from the Druze and the Qadianis (cult found in mostly Pakistan). At least from an Islamic viewpoint.
> 
> Did you watch some of the recent videos from the front in Idlib Province and Latakia Province? Almost all captured Assadists were Nusayris.
> 
> Without the full support of the Nusayris for the Al-Assad regime his regime would have fallen long ago and many thousands upon thousands of Syrians, Palestinians and others would have been saved.



Yes I notice that from Shia twelvers, and I did plenty of research to try understanding why they are that way. In the end I didn't see religious justification for their beliefs. I feel bad that many are born into the ideology,and they don't really care to study it(and realize it's cult like). For me Alawi's aren't problem but Iranian twelvers are ones sponsoring twelver Shiasm in Arab world to advance their interests. If you ask Iranian twelvers what their opinion was on conquest of Persia you won't get answer or you will get evasive response. To me that is root of their beliefs. Btw, Shia's believe all hadith/history mentioning that Ali and his sons did take part in conquests are false hadiths. 

Idlib takeover was impressive to the whole world. If they take Latakia they will go south on the coast to Tartus and ambush regime forces from rear or east of Hama. If they take Hama I believe it will turn tide of conflict. Unless Iran or Hezbollah go full force with ground forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Yes I notice that from Shia twelvers, and I did plenty of research to try understanding why they are that way. In the end I didn't see religious justification for their beliefs. I feel bad that many are born into the ideology,and they don't really care to study it(and realize it's cult like). For me Alawi's aren't problem but Iranian twelvers are ones sponsoring twelver Shiasm in Arab world to advance their interests. If you ask Iranian twelvers what their opinion was on conquest of Persia you won't get answer or you will get evasive response. To me that is root of their beliefs. Btw, Shia's believe all hadith/history mentioning that Ali and his sons did take part in conquests are false hadiths.
> 
> Idlib takeover was impressive to the whole world. If they take Latakia they will go south on the coast to Tartus and ambush regime forces from rear or east of Hama. If they take Hama I believe it will turn tide of conflict. Unless Iran or Hezbollah go full force with ground forces.



I would have no problem with the Alawis/Nusayris (call them what you want) had 99,9% of them not been supporting the Al-Assad regime and all that follows with that. They also support the allies of Al-Assad and their visions for the Muslim and Arab world and the ME as a whole. We as Arabs and Muslims cannot support such visions because those visions and plans are out there to hurt us.

The Shia Twelver's (the Wilayat al-Faqih version) is a whole other story. I won't even bother to comment on that. I see them as mortal enemies.

Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Exposed here below;






His loyal pets/puppets and their vision for the region;






May I recommend you to read the works/listen to the interviews of Sheikh Muhammad Al-Husseini. A Shia Lebanese (Twelver) cleric that is doing a marvelous job of exposing Iran vis-á-vis the Arab world. A former high-ranking Hezbollah member too which 1000 times bigger insight than what you can find out there on the internet from the average Joe.






I am sure that you already listened to his speech in Iraq;






Al-Assad's regime is getting weaker for each month regardless of the billions of dollars that the Mullah's and Russia (to a smaller extend nowadays due to their poor economic situation which is still 100 times better than that of the Mullah's) are wasting. The Al-Assad regime are on loaned time but the quicker the Syrians remove him the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

*Syrian rebels fight army near Assad heartland*

*By REUTER$*

AMMAN - Islamist rebels and Syrian army troops on Thursday were engaged in heavy fighting in Syria's northwestern Latakia province in areas close to President Bashar Assad's ancestral home, the army and rebels said.

CONTINUED: http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/S...artland-400779

...........

@500

I'm your father.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would have no problem with the Alawis/Nusayris (call them what you want) had 99,9% of them not been supporting the Al-Assad regime and all that follows with that. They also support the allies of Al-Assad and their visions for the Muslim and Arab world and the ME as a whole. We as Arabs and Muslims cannot support such visions because those visions and plans are out there to hurt us.
> 
> The Shia Twelver's (the Wilayat al-Faqih version) is a whole other story. I won't even bother to comment on that. I see them as mortal enemies.
> 
> Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Exposed here below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His loyal pets/puppets and their vision for the region;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I recommend you to read the works/listen to the interviews of Sheikh Muhammad Al-Husseini. A Shia Lebanese (Twelver) cleric that is doing a marvelous job of exposing Iran vis-á-vis the Arab world. A former high-ranking Hezbollah member too which 1000 times bigger insight than what you can find out there on the internet from the average Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that you already listened to his speech in Iraq;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Assad's regime is getting weaker for each month regardless of the billions of dollars that the Mullah's and Russia (to a smaller extend nowadays due to their poor economic situation which is still 100 times better than that of the Mullah's) are wasting. The Al-Assad regime are on loaned time but the quicker the Syrians remove him the better.


We don't reconize the self proclaimed shia traitors

The Wahhabis are getting desperate that's why they look into the dirty water and hope to find some fish

That's why they support any one who claimed to be shia lebanese or iraqi and they start to support them in order to create division between shia but they failed misrabely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> We don't reconize the self proclaimed shia traitors
> 
> The Wahhabis are getting desperate that's why they look into the dirty water and hope to find some fish
> 
> That's why they support any one who claimed to be shia lebanese or iraqi and they start to support them in order to create division between shia but they failed misrabely



He is a Shia Twelver and moreover from a well-known Sadah family unlike most self-proclaimed Sadah families in Mullahstan. For instance your beloved "Sayyid" Khomenei was of Hindu/Kashmiri origin and a recent convert to Islam.

Muhammad al-Husseini is a former high-ranking member of Hezbollah too that knows the realities on the ground 1000 times better than all users here put together.

There is nothing called "Wahhabi". That's just a codeword that some of you Shia Twelvers use against the 350 million Sunni Arabs and over 1.2 billion Sunni Muslims worldwide. People from Mauritania to Indonesia have by large the same views about your likes.

He is speaking the truth. You are just crying because he exposed your Mullah "Gods" in Qom and Tehran. I wonder who is the traitor here? An "Arab" that tries to act more Iranian than the Iranian themselves and who supports a project of Mullahstan that is aimed at the destruction of the Arab world and people or those who stand up against this evil bravely?

There is already enormous division. In Iraq alone there are 1000's of Shia groups with conflicting interests and they have fought against each other many times and currently they are fighting for power too. Let alone political groups, "holy" clerics fighting for power etc.
Southern Iraq still looks like a Sub-Saharan African country despite flooding in oil and gas and despite having peace largely for 10+ years. Now Basrawis want autonomy so they can become another Qatar.

You need to see a doctor and return to the fold. Most Shia Arabs do not love or like Iran or their Mullah's. Wake up and stop kissing their behind unless you are an Iranian posing as an Arab here.

@Falcon29 this above is a perfect example of a typical brainwashed "Wilayat al-Faqih" supporter. Then people ask us to live in peace with such likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> *Syrian rebels fight army near Assad heartland*
> 
> *By REUTER$*
> 
> AMMAN - Islamist rebels and Syrian army troops on Thursday were engaged in heavy fighting in Syria's northwestern Latakia province in areas close to President Bashar Assad's ancestral home, the army and rebels said.
> 
> CONTINUED: http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/S...artland-400779
> 
> ...........
> 
> @500
> 
> I'm your father.


Rebels fight in Latakia province for over 3 years. But lame journos and Hazzy the kid discovered it only now. 

In fact rebels are being slowly pushed out. In 2012 rebels controlled Haffah, less than 20 km from Latakia city, now their foreground is Salma, 35 km from Latakia city. Just recently loyalists took Durin next to Salma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Rebels fight in Latakia province for over 3 years. But lame journos and Hazzy the kid discovered it only now.
> 
> In fact rebels are being slowly pushed out. In 2012 rebels controlled Haffah, less than 20 km from Latakia city, now their foreground is Salma, 35 km from Latakia city. Just recently loyalists took Durin next to Salma.



So now that I side with rebel I made you praise loyalists. I like the power I have.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@2800

There is nothing called "Wahhabi". It's the Hanbali figh which only around 33,3% of KSA's population follows if not less. Concentrated in Najd mainly. Anyway Hanbalis exist all over the Arab and Islamic world and they are Sunni Muslims. There is almost no difference between Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i, Hanbali, Maliki and Hanafi madahib.

Fact of the matter is that Iranians and hostile Shia's consider everyone that is against their holy cows (the Mullah's and their demonic Wilayat al-Faqih) rules for "Wahhabis". This means 95% of all the 350 million Sunni Arabs and 1.2 billion Sunnis.

You posting Western propaganda nonsense that is false and has nothing to do with the topic at hand is your own problem. This is a tiny shop in a city with many shops and even major shopping centers that are used by the millions of locals and the millions of pilgrims alike. Personally though I don't want it but I don't want fast food either but unfortunately people buy it all over the world.

Also handbags from whatever firm/designer has nothing to do with Islam last time I checked nor are handbags banned in Islam.

Your Indian holy cow has invented his genealogy linking him to Arabs and in particular Ahl al-Bayt like many other Farsi "Sadah families". He could barely speak any Arabic too!

Allow me to post this @Irfan Baloch to expose Al-Assad's crimes against humanity and his backers.

Chemical attack (sarin) used on Syrian people. Almost 2000 Syrians, mainly women and children died in that attack back in August 2013!






Horrible, horrible video but the truth must be told.

@Dr.Thrax @Antaréss @Falcon29 and other Arabic speakers.

Please watch this excellent video from this great Syrian sheikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> It has been Qatar, Turkey, NATO arming Libyans even while Gaddafi was in power. Then NATO put a no fly zone and bombed Libya killing scores of civilians and destroying its infrastructure. But that doesn't seem to bother you. What bothers you is Iran supposedly arming people in Libya (and you provide zero evidence to back up your claim). Your world is upside down and full of hypocrisy. All these guys armed anti Gaddafi factions in the spirit of 'spreading democracy', but as soon as Gaddafi was overthrown, they left Libya to the vultures. But Iran is somehow to blame for that. They don't care if Libya turns into Somalia as long as they got what they wanted. The same story will repeat itself in Syria. They just want Assad out, then you can all fight amongst yourselves for all eternity. And nobody will care. Not the politicians and not the media, just like they stopped caring about Libya. You think Obama/Cameron/Hollande/Netanyahu care about Syrians and whether or not they live under democracy?. First Obama, GCC and co. arm IS and similar radicals to the teeth, then they arm 'moderate' JAN and FSA. Then they sit back and watch you massacre each other, all the while posturing to the world that they are fighting IS. But you're totally cool with that as long as they send you new javelins and TOWs every now and then, and as always, Iran is enemy #1. Do you think that after Assad is gone, IS and JAN will lay down their arms and adopt democracy?
> 
> You say Iran 'wants to see Sunnis dying anywhere and everywhere', so it arms Sunnis in Libya through Sunni Sudan? Meanwhile GCC, NATO, Israel supported Sunni IS is massacring Christians, Sunnis and Shia all over the place but again your main concern is Iran. Even if they wanted 'the region to be in chaos to form their empire', they don't have nearly enough resources and manpower to do it. You forgot that their economy is under sanctions? Man your local wahhabi cleric really did a number on you. I understand your enmity towards Iran for supporting Assad, but the illogical and ignorant nature of your post speaks for itself. Speaking of Assad, while you post regularly about him killing civilians, What do you think about what KSA is doing in Yemen? What about their role in Bahrain and Egypt? I know the Iranians are not choir boys but that propaganda picture was pure lies. They should put a picture of King Salman and a bloodstained maps of Yemen and Bahrain.


They armed a side who was toppling a dictator. Here Iran is arming a side purely to fuel war. NATO didn't target civilians on purpose, and they destroyed military infrastructure. Assad destroying Syria and purposely targeting civilians doesn't seem to bother you.
Where did I make the claim that any of those leaders cared about Syrians? You're just making up words now.
The sunni sudanese government massacres Sunnis too, just fyi, there's this region called Darfur.
Get your head out of your *** and look at things from a non-retarded-idiot point of view, please.



500 said:


> Rebels fight in Latakia province for over 3 years. But lame journos and Hazzy the kid discovered it only now.
> 
> In fact rebels are being slowly pushed out. In 2012 rebels controlled Haffah, less than 20 km from Latakia city, now their foreground is Salma, 35 km from Latakia city. Just recently loyalists took Durin next to Salma.


Rebels were being pushed out due to a shaky supply route and poor organization. They're now back on the offensive. And regime retook Durin for only 6 hours and then lost it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> So now that I side with rebel I made you praise loyalists. I like the power I have.


I merely post the facts. 



Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels were being pushed out due to a shaky supply route and poor organization. They're now back on the offensive. And regime retook Durin for only 6 hours and then lost it again.


No, Durin is still in loy hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

500 said:


> I merely post the facts.
> 
> 
> No, Durin is still in loy hands.



It does not matter in the wider picture. It will fall in the hands of the Syrian opposition eventually. In the end Al-Assad will be toppled. There is no way back today. He had his chance years ago but blew it. Let him tarnish his name and that of his family further. It's a shame that this cannot happen without him killing Syrians in the thousands in the process and destroying Syria further.

@Dr.Thrax 

The Sudanese regime is a unreliable regime that switches sides whenever it pleases them. Their role outside of Sudan is more or less irrelevant and it's a sanctioned regime.

They are basically your annoying type of "friend" that always bothers you with nonsense and who tries to milk you for even the most ridiculous favors. That's the Sudanese regime for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Saif al-Arab said:


> @2800
> 
> There is nothing called "Wahhabi". It's the Hanbali figh which only around 33,3% of KSA's population follows if not less. Concentrated in Najd mainly. Anyway Hanbalis exist all over the Arab and Islamic world and they are Sunni Muslims. There is almost no difference between Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i, Hanbali, Maliki and Hanafi madahib.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Iranians and hostile Shia's consider everyone that is against their holy cows (the Mullah's and their demonic Wilayat al-Faqih) rules for "Wahhabis". This means 95% of all the 350 million Sunni Arabs and 1.2 billion Sunnis.
> 
> You posting Western propaganda nonsense that is false and has nothing to do with the topic at hand is your own problem. This is a tiny shop in a city with many shops and even major shopping centers that are used by the millions of locals and the millions of pilgrims alike. Personally though I don't want it but I don't want fast food either but unfortunately people buy it all over the world.
> 
> Also handbags from whatever firm/designer has nothing to do with Islam last time I checked nor are handbags banned in Islam.
> 
> Your Indian holy cow has invented his genealogy linking him to Arabs and in particular Ahl al-Bayt like many other Farsi "Sadah families". He could barely speak any Arabic too!
> 
> Chemical attack (sarin) used on Syrian people. Almost 2000 Syrians, mainly women and children died in that attack back in August 2013!


*Too much nonsense. Chemical attack was done by FSA and Turkey to convince US to invade Syria.

Here is a brief history of Saudi Wahhabism.

Today 80% of Suadis, 20% of Egyptians (Salafi and wahhabi), 15% of Qataris, 15% of Kuwaitis, 30% of Jordanis, 5% of Iraqis, 15% of Palestinians (salafi and wahhabi), 15% of Tunisians (salafi and wahhabi) and 10-15% of Pakistanis are wahhabis.*


*Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies*

*Brief History of the Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies*

*




*

_The rise of extremism in the form of the Wahhabi movement during the twentieth century could not have taken place without the huge investments made by the Al-Saud family in conjunction with the American in the name of democracy, freedom and human rights to destroy Arab nationalism, socialism, secularism, and of course Islam._

*Haytham A. K. Radwan 

While Islam as a faith is the main religion in 48 countries, and Muslims around the globe are rapidly growing, Saudi Islam is the main sectarian movement in Saudi Arabia, and its influence is also rapidly growing. Acting as the protector of Islam through its own form of Islam, while it remains an American client state through its location, petrodollar’s cheque book, and American diplomatic and military protection, it could be argued that among the major influential players, Saudi Arabia’s policies, its own form of Islam, and its relations with the US, undoubtedly constitute one of the most serious threats to the security of the world today.

Indeed, since the eighteenth century, and in conjunction with the Wahhabi religious establishment, Saudi Arabia became the centre for a new brand of religious imperialism based on sectarian movements. For nearly a century, the kingdom’s religious fervour kept the oil-rich country in the Western political camp. Today, the existence of radical Islamic groups is in part a legacy of the Saudi form of Islam, not Islam itself, and the Saudi-US alliance, and of political decisions made to address a different set of security concerns which helped no one accept the US projects.

While Islam itself as a faith is not a threat to international security, it is Saudi Islam that is a threat. Indeed, it is fair to say that the problems within the Muslim world today rise not from Islam itself, but from the Saudi form of Islam, Muslim religious leaders who are relying on Saudi support, and their own interpretations of the Quran. It is also fair to say that questions pertaining to why Americans see Islam as a threat to world stability is because of the American failures to distinguish between Islam as a faith and Saudi Islam. In the US, Islam has been perceived as a threat to its civilization. However, while Americans knew that Islam itself is not a threat to their civilization, the majority of American politicians, journalists, and ideologists have ignored the truth that the threat is coming from Saudi Islam. This is seen as a tactic to avoid any damage to the relations with the House of Saud in order to keep economic and political interests alive.

As a result, the Saudi-US relationship and the Saudi Wahhabi expansionist policy not only transform Muslim world politics, but also world politics. Saudaisation movements may expand into broader struggle throughout the Arab and Muslim nations and beyond. In some parts of the Muslim world, steps toward Saudaisation have already begun while the US is turning a blind eye to the Saudi rulers. At the same time, the US is also busy trying to convince the world that their policies towards Saudi Arabia is about promoting democracy and protecting human rights.





Apart from the obvious results of such a conflict, such as loss of power in some Muslim countries, it would impact on the behaviour of other Western and non-Western states which could use the conflict for more ideological and tactical reasons. So, because religion has no borders, it could become global religious and sectarian conflicts.

It is possible we are already seeing the war in Afghanistan, in Pakistan, in Iraq, in Lebanon, in Gaza, in Yemen and of course, the non-stoppable Wahhabi-American pressure on Syria.

Why? This is because Wahhabism itself is nothing more than an extension of Western imperialism. This short paper shed light on the roots and origin of the Saudi Wahhabism.

The Roots of Wahhabism:

Although the origin of the Saudis’ current expansionist and extremist policy dates back to the religious and military alliance with the Wahhabi establishment, it was actually the British who initially provided the Saudis with the ideas of Wahhabism and made them its leaders for their own purposes to destroy the Muslim Ottoman Empire.[1] Indeed, the intricate details of this intriguing British conspiracy are to be found in the memoirs of its master spy, titled “Confessions of a British Spy” (For details see Sindi 2004). [2]In his memories, the British spy “Hempher” who was one of many spies sent by London to the Arabian Peninsula in order to destabilize the Ottoman Empire has stated:

“In the Hijri year, the Minister of Colonies sent me to Egypt, Iraq, Hejaz and Istanbul to act as a spy and to obtain information necessary and sufficient for the breaking up of Muslims. The Ministry appointed nine more people, full of agility and courage, for the same mission and at the same time. In addition to the money, information and maps we would need, we were given a list containing names of statesmen, scholars, and chiefs of tribes. I can never forget! When I said farewell to the secretary, he said, the future of our State is dependent on your success. Therefore you should exert your utmost energy”. (Nabhani, see also confession of a British spy). [3]

As a result, a small Bedouin army was established with the help of British undercover spies. In time, this army grew into a major menace that eventually terrorized the entire Arabian Peninsula up to Damascus, and caused one of the worst Fitnah (violent civil strife) in the history of Islam.[4] In the process, this army was able to viciously conquer most of the Arabian Peninsula to create the first Saudi-Wahhabi State.[5]

After the death of Muhammad ibn Saud, his son, Abd al-Aziz, became Ad Diriyah’s new emir who captured Riyadh in 1773. By 1781, the al-Saud family’s territory extended outward from Ad Diriyah, located in the Arabian Peninsula’s central region of Najd, about one hundred miles in every direction. In 1788, Saud, son of Abd al-Aziz, was declared heir apparent. He led his Wahhabi warriors on more raids.[6] To fight what they considered Muslim “polytheists” and “heretics”, the Saudis-Wahhabis shocked the entire Muslim world when in 1802, invaded Iraq’s Shiite majority, sacked Karbala, where Hussein, the grandson of the prophet Muhammad and the leading Shiite martyr is buried, and also demolished the massive golden dome and intricate glazed tiles above Hussein Bin Ali’s tomb, a holy shrine to Shiite Muslims. In the same year, the Saudi-Wahhabi warriors committed another atrocity in Taif, just outside Mecca. Again in 1810 they ruthlessly killed many innocent people across the Arabian Peninsula. They raided and pillaged many pilgrimage caravans and sever major cities in Hejaz including the two holiest cities of Makah and Medina.

In Makah they turned away pilgrims, and in Medina they attacked and desecrated Prophet Mohammad’s Mosque, opened his grave, and sold and distributed its valuable relics and expensive jewels.[7]The Saudi-Wahhabi crimes angered the ottomans.

In 1818, an Egyptian army destroyed the Saudis-Wahhabis army and razed their capital to the ground. The Wahhabi Imam Abdullah al-Saud and two of his followers were sent to Istanbul in chains where they were publicly beheaded. The rest of the Saudi-Wahhabi clan was held in captivity in Cairo. The destruction of the Saudi-Wahhabi warrior’s alliance did not last long. It was soon revived with the help of British colonialist.[8]

Accordingly, when Britain colonized Bahrain in 1820 and to expand its colonization in the area, the Wahhabi House of Saud sought British protection through Wahhabi Imams.[9] As a result, the British sent Colonel Lewis Pelly in 1865 to Riyadh to establish an official British treaty with the Wahhabi House.[10] Between 1871 and 1876, power changed hand seven times and the Wahhabis led more raids. This marked the end of the second Saudi state. This period however, kept the Wahhabi movement alive, ready to influence Muslims again in the twentieth century—and in the twenty-first.[11]

The twentieth century’s Saudi Arabia comprises the third period of Wahhabis political power. It has changed Saudi Arabia dramatically and the Saudi-Wahhabi’s kingdom has changed the century significantly. The first interval began in 1902, when Abdul Aziz Ibn Saud captured Riyadh and proceeded to re-establish a Wahhabi Kingdom. In 1904, Abd al-Aziz captured Anaiza, an oasis near Hail. In 1913, he captured Al Hasa Province, but had no idea that he had just acquired a quarter of the world’s oil.[12]

Not surprisingly, after his return from Al Hasa, the British helped ibn Saud with the establishments of the Ikhwan (Muslim Brotherhood), an army of fierce religious warriors. The Ikhwan looked for the opportunity to fight non-Wahhabi Muslims—and non-Muslims as well—and they took Abd al Aziz as their leader. The Ikhwan movement began to emerge among the Bedouin. They abandoned their traditional way of life in the desert and moved to an agricultural settlement. By moving to agricultural settlement, the Ikhwan intended to take up a new way of life to enforce a rigid Islamic orthodoxy.[13]

To achieve his goals, on December 26, 1915, Abd al Aziz signed treaty with Sir Percy Cox, Britain’s political agent in the Arab Gulf. The British praised Abd al-Aziz as the greatest Arab man,[14] and recognised his [Abd al- Aziz] sovereignty over Najd and Al-Hasa (central and eastern Arabia), while Abd al-Aziz promised the British that he would not have any dealing with any other country without the British approval and supplies.[15] In addition, the British praised Abd al-Aziz despite his unattractive traits such as public beheading, amputations and floggings. The advisor of Abd al-Aziz for more over 30 years, Harry St John Philby, had described him as ‘the greatest Arab since the Prophet Muhammad’. Philby was sent to Arabia by the British government to assist Abd al-Aziz, perhaps to play kingmaker, in 1917.[16]

Indeed, when in 1915, there were more than 200 hujar in and around Najd and nearly 100,000 Ikhwan waiting to fight, the British supplied Abd al-Aziz with weapons and money. The word hijra (hujar) was related to the term for the Prophet’s emigration from Mecca to Medina in 622. This period ended in 1934, with the declaration of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia under the leadership of Abd al-Aziz Ibn Saud.

Since then, Abd al-Aziz declared the relationship between oil and religion. Indeed, after establishing his British-made Wahhabi State, the Wahhabi king and imam Abd al-Aziz became an autocratic dictator who named the whole country after his own family, calling it the Kingdom of “Saudi” Arabia.[17] Since then the House of Saud has allocated a significant amount of oil revenues to building Islamic schools and mosques throughout the Muslim world,[18]which eventually has inspired radical Islam.[19] At that time however, Abd al-Aziz had various goals: he wanted to take Hail from the Al Rashid’ clan, to extend his control into the northern deserts (Syria), and to take over the Hejaz and the Persian Gulf coast. While Cox openly encouraged Abd al-Aziz to attack al-Rasheed’s clans to divert them from helping the Ottomans he prevented him from taking over much of the Gulf coast, where they [the British] had established protectorates.[20] They also opposed Abd al Aziz’s efforts to extend his influence beyond the Jordanian, Syrian, and Iraqi deserts because of their own imperial interests. But Abd al-Aziz continued his mission, and after he began the siege of Hail, the city surrendered to the Saudi’s warriors. In 1922, the Ikhwan warriors attacked Amman, the capital of Trans-Jordan. This caused problem with the British because, unlike Mecca and Medina, Hail had no religious significance. However, Abd al-Aziz apologised to the British. The British asked him to draw borders between his kingdom and Jordan, Iraq, and Kuwait.[21]*


*Today, although a few Wahhabi religious leaders have tried to “distant” themselves from the House of Saud’s brutality and anti-Islamic policies in a vain attempt to save Wahhabism’s image from further deterioration, most of the top Wahhabi religious leaders are still firmly behind the House of Saud. In fact, most Wahhabi leaders have openly supported the House of Saud’s unpopular domestic and foreign policies. Indeed, in the Arab nations, the rise of extremism in the form of the Wahhabi movement during the twentieth century could not have taken place without the huge investments made by the Al-Saud family in conjunction with the American in the name of democracy, freedom and human rights to destroy Arab nationalism, socialism, secularism, and of course Islam. This has intensified since the discovery of oil in the 1930s, reached its peak during World War II, and the Cold War, and took more extreme directions since the establishment of the Iranian Islamic Republic in 1979, and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in the same year.
*

*References:

[1] – Abdullah-M, S 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’an Bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361, pp. 1-9.

[2] -Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.

[3] -Nabhani, Y Khulasat-ul Kalam, Dar-ul-kitab-is-sufi (the House of Sufi book), Cairo, Egypt, see also Confession of a British Spy and British Enmity Against Islam, available at

[4] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.

[5] -Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.

[6] Weston, M 2008a, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.

[7] Ibid; Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.

[8] Ibid.

[9] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey; Troeller, G 1976, the Birth of Saudi Arabia: Britain and the Rise of the House of Saud, Frank Cass, London.

[10] Lacey, R 1981, the Kingdom: Arabia and the House of Saud, Harcourt Brace Jovanovich, New York.

[11] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.

[12] Ibid.

[13] Ibid.

[14] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite,first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.

[15] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.

[16] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite, first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.

[17] Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.

[18] Long, D 1979, The Wilson Quarterly (1976), vol. 3, no. 1, pp. 83-91.

[19] Redissi, H 2008, ‘The Refutation of Wahhabism in Arabic Sources, 1745-1932′, in Kingdom without Borders: Saudi Arabia’s Political, Religious and Media Frontiers, ed. A-R M, Hurst, London, pp. 157-177.

[20] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite,first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.

[21] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.


Saudi regime has ruined 90% of Islamic historical sites in Mecca and Medina:*



2800 said:


> *Saudis say No to the Prophet Muhammad, Yes to Paris Hilton*
> 
> Omid Safi | Nov 26, 2012 | Comments (138)
> 
> featuring…. Paris Hilton.
> 
> 
> Here was Paris Hilton’s excited tweet:
> 
> Loving my beautiful new store that just opened at Mecca Mall in Saudi Arabia!
> Paris Hilton
> 
> So this is what it has come to. The so-called “Guardians of the two sanctuaries” bulldoze Islamic history, tear down the houses associated with the Prophet and his family, and in its place put up shopping malls by vapid symbols of the most crass capitalistic materialism the world has to offer. No wonder many are talking about the transformation of Mecca into another Las Vegas.
> 
> Yes, the Saudis have bulldozed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Ottoman Fortress overlooking and protecting Mecca, plus a whole mountain, was removed to put down the monstrosity known as the Mecca Royal Clock-Tower, aka “Big Ben on crack.”
> 
> *The house the Prophet was born in, currently a library, is under consideration for destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The house of the Prophet’s wife, Khadija, who is referred to by Muslims as the “Mother of the Faithful” was recently torn down, and in its place a row of toilets were established.
> 
> *Old Ottoman and Abbasid columns will likely be torn down to make room for a 680 million dollar expansion of the Great Mosque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The old historic cemeteries of Jannat al-Baqi, containing the remains of the descendants of the Prophet, have been bulldozed, and nothing but a dirt mound remains of the former shrines there.
> 
> Sami Angawi, the director of the Hajj Research Center which is trying to preserve what’s left of the Islamic heritage of Saudi Arabia says of the Saudi state:
> 
> “They are turning the holy sanctuary into a machine, a city which has no identity, no heritage, no culture and no natural environment. They've even taken away the mountains.”
> 
> Often the excuse is used that with the global increase in the number of Muslims coming to Mecca, these expansions are necessary to accommodate these pilgrims. However, there is no reason why the hotels for the pilgrims couldn’t be put outside the historical center of Mecca, thus preserving the monuments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, in place of these historical monuments, many of which hold a sacred significance to all Muslims outside of the Wahhabi sect, the Saudi state is building five star hotels that cost as much as $7,000 a night. In other words, these policies are not only bulldozing the history of Islam, they are also subverting the radical egalitarian teachings of Islam most beautifully symbolized in the rich and poor standing shoulder to shoulder wearing simple unadorned clothing in the House of the One God. Now the poor teeming masses are below, and the ultra-rich can reside in their 5-star suites looking down at the Ka’ba. Lastly, these absurd towers even displace the very symbolism and centrality of the Ka’ba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _La hawla wa la quwwata illa bi Allah._
> 
> _"They paved Paradise,
> Put up a parking lot."_
> 
> The Saudis make a great deal of their honorific as the “Caretaker of the two Noble Sanctuaries” in Mecca and Medina. One has to wonder about a kind of Care that says no to the legacy of Muhammad, bulldozes it, and invites Paris Hilton in its place. These shrines, these historical sites, indeed Mecca and Medina, do not belong to the Saudi state. They are treasures belonging to the worldwide Muslim population, indeed the whole of humanity (as the Prophet was sent as a Mercy to all the Universes). If the Saudis insist on calling themselves the caretakers of the two sanctuaries, their first task should be in fact to take care of them--and not bulldoze them. If they can not or will do not so, then someone else has to step up to provide care for these historical and sacred heritages of humanity.
> 
> The Prophet Muhammad once said that Islam began in this world as a stranger, and it will someday return as a stranger.
> 
> In looking at the uber-Capitalist, history-bulldozing practice of the Saudi/Wahhabi state, one cannot help but cry at the strange kind of Islam that now rules over the House of God and the home of the Prophet.
> 
> I can't post the link please search the title on google find the website and read the comments.


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> Too much nonsense. Chemical attack was done by FSA and Turkey to convince US to invade Syria.
> 
> Here is a brief history of Saudi Wahhabism.
> 
> Today 80% of Suadis, 20% of Egyptians (Salafi and wahhabi), 15% of Qataris, 15% off Kuwaitis, 30% of Jordanis, 5% of Iraqis, 15% of Palestinians (salafi and wahhabi), 15% of Tunisians (salafi and wahhabi) and 10-15% of Pakistanis are wahhabis.
> 
> 
> *Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies*
> 
> *Brief History of the Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _The rise of extremism in the form of the Wahhabi movement during the twentieth century could not have taken place without the huge investments made by the Al-Saud family in conjunction with the American in the name of democracy, freedom and human rights to destroy Arab nationalism, socialism, secularism, and of course Islam._
> 
> *Haytham A. K. Radwan
> 
> While Islam as a faith is the main religion in 48 countries, and Muslims around the globe are rapidly growing, Saudi Islam is the main sectarian movement in Saudi Arabia, and its influence is also rapidly growing. Acting as the protector of Islam through its own form of Islam, while it remains an American client state through its location, petrodollar’s cheque book, and American diplomatic and military protection, it could be argued that among the major influential players, Saudi Arabia’s policies, its own form of Islam, and its relations with the US, undoubtedly constitute one of the most serious threats to the security of the world today.
> 
> Indeed, since the eighteenth century, and in conjunction with the Wahhabi religious establishment, Saudi Arabia became the centre for a new brand of religious imperialism based on sectarian movements. For nearly a century, the kingdom’s religious fervour kept the oil-rich country in the Western political camp. Today, the existence of radical Islamic groups is in part a legacy of the Saudi form of Islam, not Islam itself, and the Saudi-US alliance, and of political decisions made to address a different set of security concerns which helped no one accept the US projects.
> 
> While Islam itself as a faith is not a threat to international security, it is Saudi Islam that is a threat. Indeed, it is fair to say that the problems within the Muslim world today rise not from Islam itself, but from the Saudi form of Islam, Muslim religious leaders who are relying on Saudi support, and their own interpretations of the Quran. It is also fair to say that questions pertaining to why Americans see Islam as a threat to world stability is because of the American failures to distinguish between Islam as a faith and Saudi Islam. In the US, Islam has been perceived as a threat to its civilization. However, while Americans knew that Islam itself is not a threat to their civilization, the majority of American politicians, journalists, and ideologists have ignored the truth that the threat is coming from Saudi Islam. This is seen as a tactic to avoid any damage to the relations with the House of Saud in order to keep economic and political interests alive.
> 
> As a result, the Saudi-US relationship and the Saudi Wahhabi expansionist policy not only transform Muslim world politics, but also world politics. Saudaisation movements may expand into broader struggle throughout the Arab and Muslim nations and beyond. In some parts of the Muslim world, steps toward Saudaisation have already begun while the US is turning a blind eye to the Saudi rulers. At the same time, the US is also busy trying to convince the world that their policies towards Saudi Arabia is about promoting democracy and protecting human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the obvious results of such a conflict, such as loss of power in some Muslim countries, it would impact on the behaviour of other Western and non-Western states which could use the conflict for more ideological and tactical reasons. So, because religion has no borders, it could become global religious and sectarian conflicts.
> 
> It is possible we are already seeing the war in Afghanistan, in Pakistan, in Iraq, in Lebanon, in Gaza, in Yemen and of course, the non-stoppable Wahhabi-American pressure on Syria.
> 
> Why? This is because Wahhabism itself is nothing more than an extension of Western imperialism. This short paper shed light on the roots and origin of the Saudi Wahhabism.
> 
> The Roots of Wahhabism:
> 
> Although the origin of the Saudis’ current expansionist and extremist policy dates back to the religious and military alliance with the Wahhabi establishment, it was actually the British who initially provided the Saudis with the ideas of Wahhabism and made them its leaders for their own purposes to destroy the Muslim Ottoman Empire.[1] Indeed, the intricate details of this intriguing British conspiracy are to be found in the memoirs of its master spy, titled “Confessions of a British Spy” (For details see Sindi 2004). [2]In his memories, the British spy “Hempher” who was one of many spies sent by London to the Arabian Peninsula in order to destabilize the Ottoman Empire has stated:
> 
> “In the Hijri year, the Minister of Colonies sent me to Egypt, Iraq, Hejaz and Istanbul to act as a spy and to obtain information necessary and sufficient for the breaking up of Muslims. The Ministry appointed nine more people, full of agility and courage, for the same mission and at the same time. In addition to the money, information and maps we would need, we were given a list containing names of statesmen, scholars, and chiefs of tribes. I can never forget! When I said farewell to the secretary, he said, the future of our State is dependent on your success. Therefore you should exert your utmost energy”. (Nabhani, see also confession of a British spy). [3]
> 
> As a result, a small Bedouin army was established with the help of British undercover spies. In time, this army grew into a major menace that eventually terrorized the entire Arabian Peninsula up to Damascus, and caused one of the worst Fitnah (violent civil strife) in the history of Islam.[4] In the process, this army was able to viciously conquer most of the Arabian Peninsula to create the first Saudi-Wahhabi State.[5]
> 
> After the death of Muhammad ibn Saud, his son, Abd al-Aziz, became Ad Diriyah’s new emir who captured Riyadh in 1773. By 1781, the al-Saud family’s territory extended outward from Ad Diriyah, located in the Arabian Peninsula’s central region of Najd, about one hundred miles in every direction. In 1788, Saud, son of Abd al-Aziz, was declared heir apparent. He led his Wahhabi warriors on more raids.[6] To fight what they considered Muslim “polytheists” and “heretics”, the Saudis-Wahhabis shocked the entire Muslim world when in 1802, invaded Iraq’s Shiite majority, sacked Karbala, where Hussein, the grandson of the prophet Muhammad and the leading Shiite martyr is buried, and also demolished the massive golden dome and intricate glazed tiles above Hussein Bin Ali’s tomb, a holy shrine to Shiite Muslims. In the same year, the Saudi-Wahhabi warriors committed another atrocity in Taif, just outside Mecca. Again in 1810 they ruthlessly killed many innocent people across the Arabian Peninsula. They raided and pillaged many pilgrimage caravans and sever major cities in Hejaz including the two holiest cities of Makah and Medina.
> 
> In Makah they turned away pilgrims, and in Medina they attacked and desecrated Prophet Mohammad’s Mosque, opened his grave, and sold and distributed its valuable relics and expensive jewels.[7]The Saudi-Wahhabi crimes angered the ottomans.
> 
> In 1818, an Egyptian army destroyed the Saudis-Wahhabis army and razed their capital to the ground. The Wahhabi Imam Abdullah al-Saud and two of his followers were sent to Istanbul in chains where they were publicly beheaded. The rest of the Saudi-Wahhabi clan was held in captivity in Cairo. The destruction of the Saudi-Wahhabi warrior’s alliance did not last long. It was soon revived with the help of British colonialist.[8]
> 
> Accordingly, when Britain colonized Bahrain in 1820 and to expand its colonization in the area, the Wahhabi House of Saud sought British protection through Wahhabi Imams.[9] As a result, the British sent Colonel Lewis Pelly in 1865 to Riyadh to establish an official British treaty with the Wahhabi House.[10] Between 1871 and 1876, power changed hand seven times and the Wahhabis led more raids. This marked the end of the second Saudi state. This period however, kept the Wahhabi movement alive, ready to influence Muslims again in the twentieth century—and in the twenty-first.[11]
> 
> The twentieth century’s Saudi Arabia comprises the third period of Wahhabis political power. It has changed Saudi Arabia dramatically and the Saudi-Wahhabi’s kingdom has changed the century significantly. The first interval began in 1902, when Abdul Aziz Ibn Saud captured Riyadh and proceeded to re-establish a Wahhabi Kingdom. In 1904, Abd al-Aziz captured Anaiza, an oasis near Hail. In 1913, he captured Al Hasa Province, but had no idea that he had just acquired a quarter of the world’s oil.[12]
> 
> Not surprisingly, after his return from Al Hasa, the British helped ibn Saud with the establishments of the Ikhwan (Muslim Brotherhood), an army of fierce religious warriors. The Ikhwan looked for the opportunity to fight non-Wahhabi Muslims—and non-Muslims as well—and they took Abd al Aziz as their leader. The Ikhwan movement began to emerge among the Bedouin. They abandoned their traditional way of life in the desert and moved to an agricultural settlement. By moving to agricultural settlement, the Ikhwan intended to take up a new way of life to enforce a rigid Islamic orthodoxy.[13]
> 
> To achieve his goals, on December 26, 1915, Abd al Aziz signed treaty with Sir Percy Cox, Britain’s political agent in the Arab Gulf. The British praised Abd al-Aziz as the greatest Arab man,[14] and recognised his [Abd al- Aziz] sovereignty over Najd and Al-Hasa (central and eastern Arabia), while Abd al-Aziz promised the British that he would not have any dealing with any other country without the British approval and supplies.[15] In addition, the British praised Abd al-Aziz despite his unattractive traits such as public beheading, amputations and floggings. The advisor of Abd al-Aziz for more over 30 years, Harry St John Philby, had described him as ‘the greatest Arab since the Prophet Muhammad’. Philby was sent to Arabia by the British government to assist Abd al-Aziz, perhaps to play kingmaker, in 1917.[16]
> 
> Indeed, when in 1915, there were more than 200 hujar in and around Najd and nearly 100,000 Ikhwan waiting to fight, the British supplied Abd al-Aziz with weapons and money. The word hijra (hujar) was related to the term for the Prophet’s emigration from Mecca to Medina in 622. This period ended in 1934, with the declaration of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia under the leadership of Abd al-Aziz Ibn Saud.
> 
> Since then, Abd al-Aziz declared the relationship between oil and religion. Indeed, after establishing his British-made Wahhabi State, the Wahhabi king and imam Abd al-Aziz became an autocratic dictator who named the whole country after his own family, calling it the Kingdom of “Saudi” Arabia.[17] Since then the House of Saud has allocated a significant amount of oil revenues to building Islamic schools and mosques throughout the Muslim world,[18]which eventually has inspired radical Islam.[19] At that time however, Abd al-Aziz had various goals: he wanted to take Hail from the Al Rashid’ clan, to extend his control into the northern deserts (Syria), and to take over the Hejaz and the Persian Gulf coast. While Cox openly encouraged Abd al-Aziz to attack al-Rasheed’s clans to divert them from helping the Ottomans he prevented him from taking over much of the Gulf coast, where they [the British] had established protectorates.[20] They also opposed Abd al Aziz’s efforts to extend his influence beyond the Jordanian, Syrian, and Iraqi deserts because of their own imperial interests. But Abd al-Aziz continued his mission, and after he began the siege of Hail, the city surrendered to the Saudi’s warriors. In 1922, the Ikhwan warriors attacked Amman, the capital of Trans-Jordan. This caused problem with the British because, unlike Mecca and Medina, Hail had no religious significance. However, Abd al-Aziz apologised to the British. The British asked him to draw borders between his kingdom and Jordan, Iraq, and Kuwait.[21]*
> 
> 
> *Today, although a few Wahhabi religious leaders have tried to “distant” themselves from the House of Saud’s brutality and anti-Islamic policies in a vain attempt to save Wahhabism’s image from further deterioration, most of the top Wahhabi religious leaders are still firmly behind the House of Saud. In fact, most Wahhabi leaders have openly supported the House of Saud’s unpopular domestic and foreign policies. Indeed, in the Arab nations, the rise of extremism in the form of the Wahhabi movement during the twentieth century could not have taken place without the huge investments made by the Al-Saud family in conjunction with the American in the name of democracy, freedom and human rights to destroy Arab nationalism, socialism, secularism, and of course Islam. This has intensified since the discovery of oil in the 1930s, reached its peak during World War II, and the Cold War, and took more extreme directions since the establishment of the Iranian Islamic Republic in 1979, and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in the same year.
> *
> 
> *References:
> 
> [1] – Abdullah-M, S 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’an Bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361, pp. 1-9.
> 
> [2] -Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.
> 
> [3] -Nabhani, Y Khulasat-ul Kalam, Dar-ul-kitab-is-sufi (the House of Sufi book), Cairo, Egypt, see also Confession of a British Spy and British Enmity Against Islam, available at
> 
> [4] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.
> 
> [5] -Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.
> 
> [6] Weston, M 2008a, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.
> 
> [7] Ibid; Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.
> 
> [8] Ibid.
> 
> [9] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey; Troeller, G 1976, the Birth of Saudi Arabia: Britain and the Rise of the House of Saud, Frank Cass, London.
> 
> [10] Lacey, R 1981, the Kingdom: Arabia and the House of Saud, Harcourt Brace Jovanovich, New York.
> 
> [11] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.
> 
> [12] Ibid.
> 
> [13] Ibid.
> 
> [14] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite,first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.
> 
> [15] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.
> 
> [16] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite, first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.
> 
> [17] Sindi, A-M 2004, ‘Britain and the Rise of Wahhabism and the House of Saud’, Kana’n bulletin, vol. IV, no. 361.
> 
> [18] Long, D 1979, The Wilson Quarterly (1976), vol. 3, no. 1, pp. 83-91.
> 
> [19] Redissi, H 2008, ‘The Refutation of Wahhabism in Arabic Sources, 1745-1932′, in Kingdom without Borders: Saudi Arabia’s Political, Religious and Media Frontiers, ed. A-R M, Hurst, London, pp. 157-177.
> 
> [20] Aburish, SK 1994, A Brutal Friendship: the West and the Arab Elite,first edn, St. Martin’s Press, New York.
> 
> [21] Weston, M 2008, Prophets and Princes: Saudi Arabia from Muhammad to the Present, Wiley &Sons, Hoboken, New Jersey.*



The well-known and independent facts that I wrote are nonsense while your propaganda nonsense, talk of Jews, freemasons and made up statistics and percentages is the sole truth?
Once again you are derailing the thread and going off-topic. There is nothing called "Wahhabi" and nobody calls themselves that. As I wrote to you already then it's a word that Shias and non-Muslims use to insult Sunni Muslims and especially Sunni Muslim Arabs with.

No the chemical (sarin) attack in August 2013 was committed by the Syrian regime. This has already been concluded. Watch the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Saif al-Arab said:


> The well-known and independent facts that I wrote are nonsense while your propaganda nonsense, talk of Jews, freemasons and made up statistics and percentages is the sole truth?
> Once again you are derailing the thread and going off-topic. There is nothing called "Wahhabi" and nobody calls themselves that. As I wrote to you already then it's a word that Shias and non-Muslims use to insult Sunni Muslims and especially Sunni Muslim Arabs with.
> 
> No the chemical (sarin) attack in August 2013 was committed by the Syrian regime. This has already been concluded. Watch the video.


Iran always has said Sunni Arabs are our brothers but not Wahhabis, you can't fool anyone.
Iran does not have such sectarian view about Shia or Sunni. Both of them has the same prophet the same qibla the same book similar beliefs and believe in one god.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> Iran always has said Sunni Arabs are our brothers but not Wahhabis, you can't fool anyone.
> Iran does not have such sectarian view about Shia or Sunni. Both of them has the same prophet the same qibla the same book similar beliefs and believe in one god.


>Sunni arabs as our brothers
Which is why you insult the Sahaba (ra) and massacre Sunni arabs everywhere you can just because you're still butthurt that Umar (ra) destroyed your empire.
>Iran doesn't have a sectarian view
Which is why they support the killing of Sunnis in Yemen, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and elsewhere.
>Belief in one god
Which is why you worship Ali (ra) and Hussein (ra)...**facepalm.**

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Dr.Thrax said:


> >Sunni arabs as our brothers
> Which is why you insult the Sahaba (ra) and massacre Sunni arabs everywhere you can just because you're still butthurt that Umar (ra) destroyed your empire.
> >Iran doesn't have a sectarian view
> Which is why they support the killing of Sunnis in Yemen, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and elsewhere.
> >Belief in one god
> Which is why you worship Ali (ra) and Hussein (ra)...**facepalm.**


Sunni extremists ((wahhabis)) are killing Muslims from Pakistan to Yemen. Suadi is training foreign Al qaeda and ISIS members in Yemen to kill Shiites and sunni opponents.

Loving great persons who are brother and grandson of prophet does not mean worshipping them.

All of Shiites hate Omar due to the hadiths that we have from our imams that state what has happened to bibi Fatemah (as) when she was 18 also what happened to hazrat Ali (as). Our imams who are grandsons of prophet do not lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> Sunni extremists ((wahhabis)) are killing Muslims from Pakistan to Yemen. Suadi is training foreign Al qaeda and ISIS members in Yemen to kill Shiites and sunni opponents.
> 
> Loving great persons who are brother and grandson of prophet does not mean worshipping them.
> 
> All of Shiites hate Omar due to the hadiths that we have from our imams that state what has happened to bibi Fatemah (as) when she was 18 also what happened to hazrat Ali (as). Our imams who are grandsons of prophet do not lie.


So because some idiots are killing shiites somewhere, that gives Iran justification to give Sunnis? Nice logic there. Just like Khawarij logic. Saudi Arabia doesn't train Al Qaeda or ISIS, that myth has been debunked so many damn times.
Loving great persons to the point where you ask them to do things that only Allah (swt) can do?
Wait, was one of your imams a donkey? Because one of the main hadiths of shiism to "prove Sahaba guilty" is that Ali's horse cursed the Sahaba "because he heard Ali doing it." And this was narrated by a donkey. I am not joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Saif al-Arab respected Sir,
re your reference to the alleged chemical attack on the Syrian population by Assad, I have a different POV based on neutral sources about the said incident.

it happened when there was a UN inspection team present in Syria
the professionals who have seen the video have cast doubts at the "affected" people due to absence of symptoms that are consistent with inhaling and/ or coming in contact with chemical agents.
the attack by Assad was logically absurd specially at the time when he was getting inspected but putting logic aside there is yet another news source (from BBC later removed) where it was alleged that the chemical weapons were sourced and provided to FSA who either used it at the time of the inspection to trigger a UN led invasion on Assad or detonated the weapon by mistake.

whatever the truth is about the use of chemical weapons by Assad forces I dont know but definitely not on that occasion. the acting by the FSA personal is cringe worthy I am sorry to say, maybe Assad DID use them on other occasion and he definitely gave them up after 2013 inspection after which Israel joined in the war and has been providing air cover and air support to FSA and ISIS.

Allah knows best. I pray for the innocent people of that forsaken land and I pray that Allah put fear and compassion in ALL the rulers of Middle east so that they stop spilling the blood of the innocent for the sake of their proxy wars.


----------



## raptor22

Dr.Thrax said:


> So because some idiots are killing shiites somewhere, that gives Iran justification to give Sunnis? Nice logic there. Just like Khawarij logic. Saudi Arabia doesn't train Al Qaeda or ISIS, that myth has been debunked so many damn times.
> Loving great persons to the point where you ask them to do things that only Allah (swt) can do?
> Wait, was one of your imams a donkey? Because one of the main hadiths of shiism to "prove Sahaba guilty" is that Ali's horse cursed the Sahaba "because he heard Ali doing it." And this was narrated by a donkey. I am not joking.



Anyone who take Shia Imams as God or think they could do sth for them is not called Shia, it's what our Imams stated ... but when you go to doctor is that doctor who heals you or God? asking a doctor to examine you has no contradictions by believing in God and it is not Sherk , doctor is just a tool .. 
All our Imams are descendants of prophet (pbuh) and as it stated in holly Quran , God has purified them from sins ... there are too many reasons that we follow them ... why you follow Sunni Imams? and you caliphates?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

*Assad not finished yet - Middle East - Jerusalem Post*

First part of article discusses the well-known recent rebel achievements, second part in bold parts discusses why these aren't mortal blows to Assad, yet.



> A number of reports have been published in recent days suggesting the tide of the war in Syria may finally have turned decisively against the Assad regime.
> 
> The reports cite a series of successes the Syrian rebels have achieved in recent weeks, and suggest the dictator and his allies will have difficulty reversing these setbacks. So is the game really finally up for the bloodstained regime of the Assads? A close examination of the evidence suggests that President Bashar Assad’s eulogizers have once again spoken too soon.
> 
> To understand why, let’s first of all look at the nature of the undoubted successes the various rebel coalitions have achieved.
> 
> The Jaish al-Fatah (Army of Conquest) rebel coalition has conquered significant ground in northern Syria from regime forces in recent weeks. Idlib City, the second provincial capital to be prised from Assad’s grasp, fell on March 29. The alliance has since scored additional victories, taking the pivotal town of Jisr al-Shughour close to the Syrian-Turkish border, and in its latest advance, capturing a regime base at Qarmid.
> 
> Jaish al-Fatah, whose two main component groups are Jabhat al-Nusra and Ahral al-Sham, now appears ready to begin attacks on the regime stronghold of Latakia Province and on the Hama area.
> 
> Further south, it has been a similarly poor few weeks for the regime. The much-trumpeted February offensive of the Syrian army, together with Hezbollah and Iranian fighters, intended to drive the rebels from the area south of Damascus, rapidly ran aground in the winter snow. The Southern Front rebel coalition and Jabhat al-Nusra went on to score a series of achievements in subsequent weeks. The town of Bosra al-Sham, a historic site close to the border with Jordan, fell on March 25; then the last regime-controlled border crossing between Syria and Jordan, at Naseeb, also fell to the rebels and Sunni jihadists.
> 
> This is the list of rebel successes to date; it is certainly considerable. Just a few months ago, many analysts were pronouncing the side of the rebels to be in its death throes. Their inability to unite, or to stem the influence of Sunni jihadists and corrupt warlords in their ranks, seemed to presage their failure.
> 
> The regime’s woes have been compounded by the appearance of fissure in its ranks. The firing of two security chiefs – Rafiq Shehadeh of Military Intelligence, and Rustom Ghazaleh of Political Security (who has since died) – adds to its travails.
> 
> So what has changed? The rebels have gone through a kind of process of natural selection in which larger units have devoured smaller ones, leading to greater cohesion. The rapprochement of Saudi Arabia with Turkey appears to have enabled more coherent organization, support and supply to the rebels in the north.
> 
> In the south, meanwhile, a similar process is occurring with regard to Western and Sunni support for the Southern Front. The latter, unlike Jaish al-Fatah, is not dominated by Salafi Islamists.
> 
> *Nevertheless, it would be premature to pronounce the regime’s imminent demise.
> 
> The regime’s main and oft-noted problem throughout the war has been lack of manpower. The Assad regime has throughout been able to depend on the more or less firm support of only a very small section of the Syrian population – namely the Alawite minority, at 12 percent of the populace. In recent months, there have been signs that even the support of Assad’s own sectarian community is growing frayed.
> 
> This core defect in Assad’s position has been apparent throughout, but the regime has been able to deal with it in a number of ways.
> 
> Firstly, unlike the rebellion, the regime possesses strong and committed allies. Most importantly, Iran has been willing to mobilize its regional proxies and its own assets in order to offset Assad’s shortage of manpower. Hence, the prominent place of Lebanese Hezbollah fighters on the Syrian battlefield – along with Iraqi Shi’ite militiamen, local Alawite irregulars and Shi’ite volunteers from as far afield as Afghanistan.
> 
> There is no reason to believe that the well of potential volunteers from outside Syria has dried up.
> 
> As fewer Syrians enlist, it is likely that as in the past, their places will be filled by foreigners. To be sure, this means that the Assad side is today a mixed bag of mainly Shi’ite volunteers assembled by Tehran, rather than the army of a coherent state regime. But this does not make its defeat more likely.
> 
> Indeed, given the greater determination and cohesion the Iranians have shown throughout the region, when compared with the confused and flailing Sunnis and the largely absent West, the opposite might well be the case.
> 
> Secondly, since mid-2012, the Assad regime has sought to offset its shortage in numbers by reducing the area of territory it seeks to hold. This was the logic behind its abandonment of much of northern Syria in July 2012. Assad understands that he must continue to hold Damascus and its environs, the western coastal area and the area linking the two in order to survive.
> 
> In addition, it is a cardinal interest for him to hold Homs and Hama provinces; none of these are as yet under threat.
> 
> Until this point, the despot has suffered setbacks in areas whose loss poses no threat to his control of the area of Syria over which he rules. Iran, which is as much the protagonist of the regime’s war as is Bashar himself, does not require the totality of Syria to preserve its vital interests in the country. It needs a contiguous area of land linking pro-Iranian Iraq with pro-Iranian (Hezbollah-dominated) Lebanon.
> 
> If and when this interest comes under threat, we will discover just how much fight the regime has left in it.
> 
> Lastly, if the nuclear negotiations currently under way produce a deal to Iran’s liking on June 30, this is likely to improve the fortunes of the Assads. That is because the Islamic Republic will demand immediate sanctions relief. This will free up vast sums to flow into Iranian coffers – as much as $50 billion, according to one estimate.
> 
> It may be assumed that these funds will be made available for a friend in need. Given the fecklessness of the Western approach to the negotiations and the desire to avoid conflict with Iran, it is quite possible that such a deal will emerge.
> 
> In closing, the Assad/Iran/Hezbollah side in the Syrian civil war has not yet begun to be tested in the areas where it must prevail to survive. Thus far, it has suffered only a number of limited setbacks; it has certainly morphed from a centralized regime war effort into the kind of proxy militia arrangement in which the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps specializes.
> 
> But this is not an argument for its vulnerability. Reports of its (imminent) demise have been much exaggerated. *


 

Assad not finished yet - Middle East - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Serpentine

CIA-Backed Rebels Fight Alongside al-Qaeda Wing in Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594449000411099136

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> CIA-Backed Rebels Fight Alongside al-Qaeda Wing in Syria
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594449000411099136



This battle can be game changer in northern parts .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

very strange this ultimatum on YPG...


----------



## Falcon29

FSA declare operation 'sisters we are here' against YPG afte YPG abuses females of FSA.

اللهم عليك بليهود
اللهم عليك بلنصاري



Hussein said:


> very strange this ultimatum on YPG...



Maybe Turkey is promising them something in return. Or they realize Kurds have their own agenda. Which is unacceptable because they control lots of territory and aren't mobilzing against the regime. So it hurts rebels capability to fight regime. Taking over Kurdish areas will mean bad news for Assad. Good news for opposition as they can finally use that land/resources/space for better efforts against regime.

I'm surprised they're this late. Was expecting this to happen earlier. Kurds are rushing to form their own regions which is a problem as the country is in midst of war and Kurdish position is very crucial. So Kurdish ceasefire with Syria government is bad for opposition. And opposition realizes Kurd will abstain and focus on building their own regions. And the FSA isn't having it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> FSA declare operation 'sisters we are here' against YPG afte YPG abuses females of FSA.
> 
> اللهم عليك بليهود
> اللهم عليك بلنصاري
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Turkey is promising them something in return. Or they realize Kurds have their own agenda. Which is unacceptable because they control lots of territory and aren't mobilzing against the regime. So it hurts rebels capability to fight regime. Taking over Kurdish areas will mean bad news for Assad. Good news for opposition as they can finally use that land/resources/space for better efforts against regime.


You are* so naive* that are with rebels and think they are/want benefiting palestine.


----------



## Serpentine

A SAA sniper killed Khaled Hayani, a 'FSA freedom fighter' commander, one of the most prominent ones in Aleppo, who was reportedly responsible for death of hundreds of civilians in Aleppo by shelling government held areas. Rest in hell brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Yes I notice that from Shia twelvers, and I did plenty of research to try understanding why they are that way. In the end I didn't see religious justification for their beliefs. I feel bad that many are born into the ideology,and they don't really care to study it(and realize it's cult like). For me Alawi's aren't problem but Iranian twelvers are ones sponsoring twelver Shiasm in Arab world to advance their interests. If you ask Iranian twelvers what their opinion was on conquest of Persia you won't get answer or you will get evasive response. To me that is root of their beliefs. Btw, Shia's believe all hadith/history mentioning that Ali and his sons did take part in conquests are false hadiths.
> 
> Idlib takeover was impressive to the whole world. If they take Latakia they will go south on the coast to Tartus and ambush regime forces from rear or east of Hama. If they take Hama I believe it will turn tide of conflict. Unless Iran or Hezbollah go full force with ground forces.


Talking about sects huh hazzy ?

you're yet another low who bites the hand that feeds him . respect to the likes of @rmi5 for knowing your kind better .

here is recap : Shias are bad .

Wahhabites like you are good .

Shias : Iran , hezbollah

Wahhabites : Saudia , Taliban , Al-qaeda , ISIS , Boko haram , LeJ , Anus-rats , . To sum it up every single terrorist group is from your sect . they follow the same ideology that you do . They have not taken any single step against the :



Falcon29 said:


> Jooooooos



as you claim . they're buddies TBH . So spare us your BS about sect. and shia muslims . yeah we have had enough .

enough with beheadings and 9/11s and bad shyte crazy terrorism that you do .

we don't follow the same religion .

bunch of mental terrorists giving Sunnis bad name . you're not even sunni



Serpentine said:


> Rest in hell brother.


inshaallah . among his brothers here (PDF) and elsewhere .

Congrats @Syrian Lion . kudos to SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Palestine should not be an Iranian matter. It is not our business.
Especially with such bad leaders there. 

Anyway Asad is not more anti Israel than rebels . 
Hezbollah is the ennemy of Israel and you can clearly see it : Israel is not attacking IS in Syria they attack Hezbollah forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Maybe Turkey is promising them something in return. Or they realize Kurds have their own agenda. Which is unacceptable because they control lots of territory and aren't mobilzing against the regime. So it hurts rebels capability to fight regime. Taking over Kurdish areas will mean bad news for Assad. Good news for opposition as they can finally use that land/resources/space for better efforts against regime.



Yes, my guess is also that Turkey is pushing Nusra and other rebels to fight YPG, perhaps in return they will give even more weapons and funds to those groups. There is absolutely no reason for Nusra terrorists right now to open a new front against Kurds, weakening their position against SAA.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Yes, my guess is also that Turkey is pushing Nusra and other rebels to fight YPG, perhaps in return they will give even more weapons and funds to those groups. There is absolutely no reason for Nusra terrorists right now to open a new front against Kurds, weakening their position against SAA.


Only FSA is getting training (recently) and probably secret weapon delivery from US, nusra on the other hand is something different.
Plus YPG also got help from Turkey.


----------



## libertad

Serpentine said:


> CIA-Backed Rebels Fight Alongside al-Qaeda Wing in Syria
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594449000411099136



Very peculiar development. Why would they declare war on YPG when they have their hands full fighting the Army? Against the Kurds of all people who are a protected species. Going to war with them might put them at odds with their US and European sponsors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> Maybe Turkey is promising them something in return. Or they realize Kurds have their own agenda. Which is unacceptable because they control lots of territory and aren't mobilzing against the regime. So it hurts rebels capability to fight regime. Taking over Kurdish areas will mean bad news for Assad. Good news for opposition as they can finally use that land/resources/space for better efforts against regime.
> 
> I'm surprised they're this late. Was expecting this to happen earlier. Kurds are rushing to form their own regions which is a problem as the country is in midst of war and Kurdish position is very crucial. So Kurdish ceasefire with Syria government is bad for opposition. And opposition realizes Kurd will abstain and focus on building their own regions. And the FSA isn't having it



No , 

It means opening several fronts in north Syria while rebels are already busy in 2 fronts ( 1.ISIS and 2.Syrian Army , Hezbollah and local Shia forces of Nuble and Zahra ) .







If Kurds get attacked in Aleppo , Their bros in other parts including Afrin will take up arms and fight terrorists which can be dangerous for their supply line from Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Only FSA is getting training (recently) and probably secret weapon delivery from US, nusra on the other hand is something different.
> Plus YPG also got help from Turkey.



As much as I respect you bro, let me disagree. I simply don't believe in the whole 'moderate' hoax. One should only be blind by not seeing how those 'moderates' are fighting hands in hands with Nusra. In my eyes, Nusra is absolutely no different for Erdogan than all those non-existent powerful secular democracy loving rebels. Erdogan is playing his own game in Syria, for the sake of his Muslim Brotherhood agenda. There is a reason that rebels/Nusra operate so freely in northern Syria, importing hundreds of foreigners through Turkish borders, from Chechen, Uzbekistan and other countries and also receiving unlimited amounts of arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> A SAA sniper killed Khaled Hayani, a 'FSA freedom fighter' commander, one of the most prominent ones in Aleppo, who was reportedly responsible for death of hundreds of civilians in Aleppo by shelling government held areas. Rest in hell brother.



God bless the hand that pulled the trigger .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> As much as I respect you bro, let me disagree. I simply don't believe in the whole 'moderate' hoax. One should only be blind by not seeing how those 'moderates' are fighting hands in hands with Nusra. In my eyes, Nusra is absolutely no different for Erdogan than all those non-existent powerful secular democracy loving rebels. Erdogan is playing his own game in Syria, for the sake of his Muslim Brotherhood agenda. There is a reason that rebels/Nusra operate so freely in norther Syria, importing hundreds of foreigners through Turkish borders, from Chechen, Uzbekistan and other countries.


Doesnt change anything that Turkey is only supporting FSA and also supported Kurds in Syria and Iraq which you prefer to blind out.

And about foreign jihadists we had the discussion x times but you prefer to believe in your own version even thought the facts say something totally different.
Btw: the situation changed a lot recently, thousands of jihadists deported back and tens of thousands got caught while trying to enter Syria illegally, but im pretty sure this will be ignored too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

haman10 said:


> enough with beheadings


Tell it to Assad guys.



> and 9/11s and bad shyte crazy terrorism that you do .
> 
> we don't follow the same religion .


Iran taught Sunnis the suicide terror not vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I don't see a declaration of war anywhere against the YPG, just this statement:




Which calls for the hand-over of abusive YPG members to rebels. This was because a women was beaten under detention by the YPG in Shiekh Maqsoud.

Today is the 2 year anniversary of the Bayda and Baniyas massacres, committed by "Muqawama Souria" which is an alawite Militia. At least 450 were massacred, most of whom were civilians. Today there were also 75 cases of suffocation in Saraqib due to Chlorine gas attacks. Where are you Assadists now?

Also:




Prominent Islamic Front leaders met in Istanbul recently. Seems like something big happening in the next 72 hours. They reconciled any differences they had.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> A SAA sniper killed Khaled Hayani, a 'FSA freedom fighter' commander, one of the most prominent ones in Aleppo, who was reportedly responsible for death of hundreds of civilians in Aleppo by shelling government held areas. Rest in hell brother.


Tears of a crocodile over dead civilians yet supporting the barrel king.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

500 said:


> Tell it to Assad guys.
> 
> 
> Iran taught Sunnis the suicide terror not vice versa.


Public diplomacy (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A Guide To HASBARA TROLLS | Pragmatic Witness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

haman10 said:


> Public diplomacy (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A Guide To HASBARA TROLLS | Pragmatic Witness


Don't worry, your Iranians learned how to suicide bomb from the Israelis. (Haganah, specifically) You two have a lot alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@Falcon29

I just read your idiotic comments about Shias. You guys here all and all go offtopic, insult Shias, put sectarian videos, call us kafir, insult, insult and insult. Shia is not the religion that you wahhabis open your mouth and criticize it. It is a religion from Imam Ali's (as) time where and when prophet (pbuh) said Ali (as) is my successor. Shia twelvers, Ismaelis or Zaidis believe Imam Ali (as) is successor of Prophet because prophet told it many times. Shias believe Ali (as) and his his sons are Imams and never worship them but respect them and love them like their ultimate respect and love for prophet (pbuh) .
Filthy Wahhabis think we are kafir, you wahhabis have to know most of Imams and their sons and grandsons who all of them are grandsons of prophet Muhammad (pbuh) have lived in Iran and southern Iraq due to aggression of Arabs. We have gotten their messages centuries ago. Our Twelve Imams are from Banu hashim, all of them are from prophet Muhammad (pbuh) and Imam Ali (as) is brother of prophet. You morons should be careful when you want criticize us with our beliefs. We are not fool we know everything that has happened to bibi Fatemah (as) everything that some of Arabs did to Imam Ali (as), why and who martyred Imam Hossein (as) in karbala. Our belief in being Imams of Imam Ali (as) and his sons is 100% firm and will not change by your bullcraps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> I just read your idiotic comments about Shias. You guys here all and all go offtopic, insult Shias, put sectorian videos, calls us kafir, insult, insult and insult. Shia is not the religion that you wahhabis open your mouth and criticize it. It is a religion from Imam Ali's (as) time where and when prophet (pbuh) said Ali (as) is my successor. Shia twelvers, Ismaelis or Zaidis believe Imam Ali (as) is successor of Prophet because prophet many times told it. Shias believe Ali (as) and his his sons are Imams and do not worship them but respect them and love them like prophet.
> Filthy Wahhabis think we are kafir, you wahhabis have to know most of Imams and their sons and grandsons who all of them are grandsons of prophet Muhammad (pbuh) have lived in Iran and southern Iraq due to aggression of Arabs. We have gotten their messages centuries ago. Our Twelve Imams are from Banu hashim, all of them are from prophet Muhammad (pbuh) and Imam Ali (as) is brother of prophet. You morons should be careful when you want criticize us with our beliefs. We are not fool we know everything that has happened to bibi Fatemah (as) everything that some of Arabs did to Imam Ali (as), why and who martyred Imam Hossein (as) in karbala. Our belief in being Imams of Imam Ali (as) and his sons is 100% firm and will not change by your bullcraps.


Well if you're so butthurt about us exposing the truth about you, just stick to the Iranian section of the forum. We need less Iranians in Syria anyways. A lot less. But we're working on that 

Breaking: Jaish al Islam killed 45 ISIS fighters and captured 13 in Eastern Qalamoun.
Ruba al Assad (Asshead's cousin) calls for the execution of every man, women, and child in Jisr al Shughour:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Tell it to Assad guys.
> 
> 
> Iran taught Sunnis the suicide terror not vice versa.


beheading is not Iranian style but KSA style and their creations
just get some education about it at least

and how sunnis would copy shias? you're so smart .
you give always all excuses to the terrorism when it is not ennemy of your country
damned fanatic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well if you're so butthurt about us exposing the truth about you, just stick to the Iranian section of the forum. We need less Iranians in Syria anyways. A lot less. But we're working on that
> 
> Breaking: Jaish al Islam killed 45 ISIS fighters and captured 13 in Eastern Qalamoun.


Syria needs less terrorists like you and would be a heaven without you Zombies.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> Syria needs less terrorists like you and would be a heaven without you Zombies.


Oh, so you mean you want Syria to have only Alawites and Shiites then? K.


----------



## Aslan

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so you mean you want Syria to have only Alawites and Shiites then? K.


They would rather have it filled with the Jews like they give them preferable treatment in Iran and suni mosques are not even allowed. On the contrary no such restrictions I have seen being imposed on shias at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, so you mean you want Syria to have only Alawites and Shiites then? K.


Except Bashar Asad who is an Alawite almost all of the governors, parliament memebers are Sunni Arab.


----------



## azzo

2800 said:


> Syria needs less terrorists like you and would be a heaven without you Zombies.


Hahaha Shia victim mentality.

Complains about insults 
uses them

No Syria needs us, because we're good hearted and nice, and we want to rid the world from evil entities and parasites.

-We officially condemn Alqaida.

-We officially bombed Isis.

-We officially bombed a terror group called Houthis who had been importing weapons from the renegade country called Iran.

-We're officially against Alassad who, with the support of hezbollat and Iran, killed +300,000 Syrians according to official UN reports.

You see? According to neutral reports and facts on the ground, we are the good guys.

But of course according to biased Shiia media and your own delusional conspiracy ridden world, you're good and we are evil.

Ok? Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

you officially but you are behind all this , from talibans AQ to IS.


----------



## azzo

Hussein said:


> you officially but you are behind all this , from talibans AQ to IS.



And not officially youre behind Nazi germany, Isis, terror bombings across the world, Somalia pirates.

So I think that makes us even..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

haman10 said:


> Public diplomacy (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A Guide To HASBARA TROLLS | Pragmatic Witness




He is right.

Hezbollah used suicide bombing extensively before it became popular among Sunnis.

Iran also used suicide bombers against Iraq. (quite often kids)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

azzo said:


> Hahaha Shia victim mentality.
> 
> Complains about insults
> uses them
> 
> No Syria needs us, because we're good hearted and nice, and we want to rid the world from evil entities and parasites.
> 
> -We officially condemn Alqaida.
> 
> -We officially bombed Isis.
> 
> -We officially bombed a terror group called Houthis who had been importing weapons from the renegade country called Iran.
> 
> -We're officially against Alassad who, with the support of hezbollat and Iran, killed +300,000 Syrians according to official UN reports.
> 
> You see? According to neutral reports and facts on the ground, we are the good guys.
> 
> But of course according to biased Shiia media and your own delusional conspiracy ridden world, you're good and we are evil.
> 
> Ok? Bye.


You are biggest supporter of terrorism in the world. You, US and Turkey made ISIS and FSA, if Sauds did not support their Jihadi terrorists in Syria even 3000 of Syrians would not killed, it is very simple and clear.
Meanwhile 150,000 of those deads are from Syrian army and the people who fight against your backed jihadi takfiri animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think they worship Bashar, but they do believe Ali is God. I don't understand why? Where there early Muslims who actually believed that? A lot of Alawi's say 'Ya Ali Maddid' or 'Ali Madad'. I pretty sure first means Ali provide support and second means Ali came to our support, right? Isn't that shirk? If you believe Ali was supposed to be Caliph doesn't mean you can say above following phrases. So the emphasis on Ali instead of Muhammad has to mean something. In my opinion it is that ancient Persians hated Umar Ibn Khattab because he led battle against Persia and they were able to develop theory that Ali opposed it. So I understand why Iranian's made such theory but non-Iranian Shia's doesn't make sense why they follow that ideology.
> 
> I can't see how Shia's make sense out of their madhab. If i was born a Shia and was the same person I am today i would leave it since it seems too cult like for me. I've done my share of research to try understand their beliefs but in the end I don't see any justification for their sect.



Your comments is indicating the roots of many problems and conflicts in the ME, someone take themselves Muslim and takfir the rest ..

By the way:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

azzo said:


> And not officially youre behind Nazi germany, Isis, terror bombings across the world, Somalia pirates.
> 
> So I think that makes us even..?


you can answer by 5yo answer . it doesn't change the facts your country sponsors terrorism.


----------



## azzo

2800 said:


> You are biggest supporter of terrorism in the world. You, US and Turkey made ISIS and *FSA*, if Sauds did not support their Jihadi terrorists in Syria even 3000 of Syrians would not killed, it is very simple and clear.
> Meanwhile 150,000 of those deads are from Syrian army and the people who fight against your backed jihadi takfiri animals.



Illogical. 

Anyway  I like how you tried to group FSA with ISIS.

FSA are NOT terrorists, and yes we fully support them. Got a problem with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

GBU-28 said:


> He is right.
> 
> Hezbollah used suicide bombing extensively before it became popular among Sunnis.
> 
> Iran also used suicide bombers against Iraq. (quite often kids)


Suicide has no meaning for Shia Muslims but when Zionists kill Palestinians perhaps Hezbollah use it against zions. Also in war a person who destroy a tank by a grenade is not a suicider.


----------



## azzo

Hussein said:


> you can answer by 5yo answer . it doesn't change the *facts* your country sponsors terrorism.



Dude, from what I saw on Shia TV, I started to doubt if Shias even know what the word fact even means.



> _noun_
> 
> a thing that is *indisputably* the case.



Go back to school kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

azzo said:


> Illogical.
> 
> Anyway  I like how you tried to group FSA with ISIS.
> 
> FSA are NOT terrorists, and yes we fully support them. Got a problem with it?


They are terrorists because they are killing Syrian people and Syrian militans and ruining Syria for American Saudi Zionist goals.

Also Saudi has made and supported ISIS, there is 0% doubt about that, there are hundreds of sources and links to prove that.


----------



## azzo

2800 said:


> They are terrorists because they are killing Syrian people and Syrian militans for American Saudi Zionist goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

azzo said:


> Hahaha Shia victim mentality.
> 
> Complains about insults
> uses them
> 
> No Syria needs us, because we're good hearted and nice, and we want to rid the world from evil entities and parasites.
> 
> -We officially condemn Alqaida.
> 
> -We officially bombed Isis.
> 
> -We officially bombed a terror group called Houthis who had been importing weapons from the renegade country called Iran.
> 
> -We're officially against Alassad who, with the support of hezbollat and Iran, killed +300,000 Syrians according to official UN reports.
> 
> You see? According to neutral reports and facts on the ground, we are the good guys.
> 
> But of course according to biased Shiia media and your own delusional conspiracy ridden world, you're good and we are evil.
> 
> Ok? Bye.



None of these terrorists groups are Shia, and all of them follow Saudi Wahabbi brand of Islam ....
Every Taw missile costs around 30k $ , Al-Nusrah used 300 of them to attack Jisr al-Shughur .... where the hell they get all these funds and weapons if all countries surrounding them are fighting with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

raptor22 said:


> None of these terrorists groups are Shia, and all of them follow Saudi Wahabbi brand of Islam ....
> Every Taw missile costs around 30k $ , Al-Nusrah used 300 of them to attack Jisr al-Shughur .... where the hell they get all these funds and weapons if all countries surrounding them are fighting with them?


yes, we along with Turkey and Qatar gave it to them to fight Alassad/hezbolat/Hazaras/Shia militias who have killed, according to UN, +300,000 Syrians. So when it comes to killing Syrians, we have the moral high ground.

We will bask in our victories now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

azzo said:


>


300,000 deads of Syrians is resultant of Saudi takfiri wahhabi vampire zombies and you are laughing to it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

2800 said:


> 300,000 deads of Syrians is resultant of Saudi takfiri wahhabi vampires and you are laughing to it !


300,000 were killed by Assad forces and Hezbolat which Iran supports, all facts and numbers provided by neutral sources including the UN! What the hell are you talking about?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

azzo said:


> yes, we along with Turkey and Qatar gave it to them to fight Alassad/hezbolat/Hazaras/Shia militias who have killed, according to UN, +300,000 Syrians. So when it comes to killing Syrians, we have the moral high ground.
> 
> Now we will bask in our victories now.


You made the biggest Fitnah in Islam era during whole time of Islam. Syria have been a very strong and great barrier country aginst Israel, in fact "the only" anti Israeli Arab country with strong military... Destroying a country by wahhabi rebeles just because that country has close ties with Iran..... Only wahhabi idiots can do such as this kind of Jihad. Fake Jihad! Wahhabi jihad is against Muslims while they are afraid of Zionst American lords to death!!!



azzo said:


> 300,000 were killed by Assad forces and Hezbolat which Iran supports, all facts and numbers provided by neutral sources including the UN! What the hell are you talking about?!!


If Suadis Americans and Zionists did not make and support their takfiri rebels in Syria even 3000 persons wouldn't killed.


----------



## azzo

raptor22 said:


> None of these terrorists groups are Shia, and all of them follow *Saudi Wahabbi brand of Islam *....
> Every Taw missile costs around 30k $ , Al-Nusrah used 300 of them to attack Jisr al-Shughur .... where the hell they get all these funds and weapons if all countries surrounding them are fighting with them?



Also, You can't just throw a statement like this unless you're willing to debate "Our brand" of Islam and how damage it causes VS Your brand of Islam. A religious debate which is based on sources from YOUR side and facts since the inception of Islam until recent times. If you're unwilling to have this *Religious *debate, then you should stop talking.



2800 said:


> You made the biggest Fitnah in Islam era during whole time of Islam. Syria have been a strong and barrier country aginst Israel, in fact "the only" anti Zioniss Arab country with strong military. Destroying a country by wahhabi rebeles just because that country has close ties with Iran..... Only wahhabi idiots can do such as this kind of Jihad.
> 
> 
> If Suadis Americans and Zionists did not make and support their takfiri rebels in Syria even 3000 persons wouldn't killed.


How many Missiles, bombs, bullets did Syria throw in Israel way in the last 40 Years?

Also Bashar is Alawite and not a Muslim according to Shia twelvers Imams, so this case with Syria has nothing to do with Islam. But I wouldnt expect you to know this, since Islam had been used by your leaders to garner public sheaple support for the fake Syrian cause, which Iran is putting behind its back anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The facts that I told are cristal clear facts, Saudi wahhabi jihad is against Muslims not against Zionists.


----------



## GBU-28

I see this new Irani '2800' is as wide-eyed and fanatical as the rest of the Iranians on here.

90% of them are fruitcakes. Scary to think of these people with nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

2800 said:


> The facts that I told are cristal clear facts, Saudi wahhabi jihad is against Muslims not against Zionists.



Typical brainwashed Iranian  very nice to meet you, I thought it would've needed 2~3 years before you guys finally discovered the Internet.



GBU-28 said:


> I see this new Irani '2800' is as wide-eyed and fanatical as the rest of the Iranians on here.
> 
> 90% of them are fruitcakes. Scary to think of these people with nukes.


This shows how much damage a +30 year isolation and indoctrination can do to the human brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

*Clashes erupted in the Zahraa quarter between government troops and National Defense Force fighters.*

*“A state of anger has begun to turn in to insubordination, especially by the NDF.”*
*NDF members in Homs have not been paid their salaries in recent months, and have resorted to violence to extort money from local Armenian residents.*

**

*Regime fights own militia in Homs*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Notorious shabihas Ahmad Makhlouf, Major Ja’afar Nasif & Colonel Ali Kana'an were recently killed. Kana’an was behind some of the bloodiest massacres in Syria inc. Jdeidet Artouz which regime raided & butchered > 100 civilians 2 years ago.










Colonel Hasib Mualla was captured hiding in a sewer like a rat
*



*

Akram al-Khatib, regime colonel, was killed by rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> I see this new Irani '2800' is as wide-eyed and fanatical as the rest of the Iranians on here.
> 
> 90% of them are fruitcakes. Scary to think of these people with nukes.


yeah especially said from someone insulting shias like you
you are here for the propaganda of your master. i won't blame you. don't forget to clean well the toilets slave



azzo said:


> 300,000 were killed by Assad forces and Hezbolat which Iran supports, all facts and numbers provided by neutral sources including the UN! What the hell are you talking about?!!


300 000:
100 000 asad forces or militias killed
100 000 civilians killed by both sides equally
100 000 rebels or jihadis killed 

how many saudis exposed themselves or killed innocents? 
if saudis and their friends didn't come to support the extremists, the real rebels would have ended this war and Syria would be free with smart people leading the country
you have as much blood in your hands as my country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> yeah especially said from someone insulting shias like you
> you are here for the propaganda of your master. i won't blame you. don't forget to clean well the toilets slave
> 
> 
> 300 000:
> 100 000 asad forces or militias killed
> 100 000 civilians killed by both sides equally
> 100 000 rebels or jihadis killed
> 
> how many saudis exposed themselves or killed innocents?
> if saudis and their friends didn't come to support the extremists, the real rebels would have ended this war and Syria would be free with smart people leading the country
> you have as much blood in your hands as my country


Actually, number is much higher.
According to SNHR, 178,000 civilians were martyred, all by the gov't. Rebels martyred 2,000 through shelling.
120,000 Assad troops died, while 100,000 rebels have been martyred.
That puts the number at 400,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Assad's cousin Malik, head of NDF in Latakia was killed recently. EVERYONE who takes a picture with Soleimani dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> beheading is not Iranian style


I said that Assad's goons also practice beheading. In fact beheading is one of *lesser* crimes Assadists do.



> and how sunnis would copy shias? you're so smart .


Fact is that Shias started suicide terror.



> you give always all excuses to the terrorism when it is not ennemy of your country
> damned fanatic


No, in contrast to mullah and Assad supporters I dont think that there is good terror and bad terror.



2800 said:


> You made the biggest Fitnah in Islam era during whole time of Islam. Syria have been a very strong and great barrier country aginst Israel, in fact "the only" anti Israeli Arab country with strong military...


Yes Bashar's military is super stronk barrier against Israel. Killed 200,000 Muslims and Zero Israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

The notorious Maj.Gen. Ali Mamlouk who's the Head of National Security Bureau/Ba'ath Party died recently.







Assadist websites posted a photo of “Turkish" soldiers captured by the SAA in Aleppo.






The badly photo-shopped photo is of Iraqi soldiers executed by daesh in Fallujah last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594536999031209986

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> I said that Assad's goons also practice beheading. In fact beheading is one of *lesser* crimes Assadists do.
> 
> 
> Fact is that Shias started suicide terror.
> 
> 
> No, in contrast to mullah and Assad supporters I dont think that there is good terror and bad terror.
> 
> 
> Yes Bashar's military is super stronk barrier against Israel. Killed 200,000 Muslims and Zero Israelis.


100 - 150 k of those deads are Syrian army and 100 k of them are rebels. Asad did not begin war against his people ISIS and FSA terrorists began. He did not kill any Zionist but he had a very powerful and ready army againt Zionists.
It is much good that Iran has helped Bashar Asad, if Iran did not do much more of civilians would killed by FSA ISIS al Nusra and all of the bullcrap zombie terrorist groups. FSA terrorists are not much different than ISIS, they are cannibal and blood suckers.

Many hardcores are among them, I've seen some of their videos and images that were too extremely savagely. In 2010 I saw some pictures of FSA that they'd killed a christian girl very barbaric by an hot iron cross in her mouth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> 100 - 150 k of those deads are Syrian army and 100 k of them are rebels. Asad did not begin war against his people ISIS and FSA terrorists began. He did not kill any Zionist but he had a very powerful and ready army againt Zionists.
> It is much good that Iran has helped Bashar Asad, if Iran did not do much more of civilians would killed by FSA ISIS al Nusra and all of the bullcrap zombie terrorist groups. FSA terrorists are not much different than ISIS, they are cannibal and blood suckers.
> 
> Many hardcores are among them, I've seen some of their videos and images that were too extremely savagely. In 2010 I saw some pictures of FSA that they'd killed a christian girl very barbaric by an hot iron cross in her mouth...


He killed 5,000 protesters and civilians before the FSA formed, and 150,000 civilians by the time ISIS came. Kill yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aslan

2800 said:


> Many hardcores are among them, I've seen some of their videos and images that were too extremely savagely. In 2010 I saw some pictures of FSA that they'd killed a christian girl very barbaric by an hot iron cross in her mouth...


Next time when u do go around watching videos and pictures do double check. And the cross picture that you guys so like to bring up, was actually shot in advance for the revolution I think somewhere around 2005 in Canada for a movie called "Inner Depravity.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ebray said:


> Assad's cousin Malik, head of NDF in Latakia was killed recently. *EVERYONE who takes a picture with Soleimani dies.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 218194

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Imagine him trying to take a pic with khamenai.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xenon54 out

ebray said:


> The notorious Maj.Gen. Ali Mamlouk who's the Head of National Security Bureau/Ba'ath Party died recently.
> 
> View attachment 218202
> 
> 
> Assadist websites posted a photo of “Turkish" soldiers captured by the SAA in Aleppo.
> 
> View attachment 218203
> 
> 
> The badly photo-shopped photo is of Iraqi soldiers executed by daesh in Fallujah last year.
> 
> View attachment 218205


They must have lost it completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> 100 - 150 k of those deads are Syrian army and 100 k of them are rebels.


No, majority are civilians killed by Assad.



> Asad did not begin war against his people ISIS and FSA terrorists began.


Assad slaughtered thousands before FSA even appeared.



> He did not kill any Zionist but he had a very powerful and ready army againt Zionists.


His military is only good to drop barrels on helpless people.



> It is much good that Iran has helped Bashar Asad


Iran always posed itself as supporter of revolutions. And what we see now? U support the most brutal and corrupted dictatorship against revolted people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> They would rather have it filled with the Jews like they give them preferable treatment in Iran and suni mosques are not even allowed. On the contrary no such restrictions I have seen being imposed on shias at all.


Simply one word 

Liar .


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> Simply one word
> 
> Liar .



Prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Prove it.



People are not here to prove every bull shit posted on this forum. It's like me asking you to prove that you don't worship Gulf Arabs and justify their crimes. Can you prove it in a way that convinces me?


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> People are not here to prove every bull shit posted on this forum. It's like me asking you to prove that you don't worship Gulf Arabs and justify their crimes. Can you prove it in a way that convinces me?


Yes I can convince u its very simple all I have to do is wear a tire on my head and then walah.

Any ways u are a waste of time literally speaking. U talking big now is one of the posters who probably hold a world record right now in posting crap. But then again ur logic dictates that the onus of proof is not on u. And I don't blame u, when one can see and still pretend go be blind then he is not handicaped physically but rather mentally. Bue

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Jaysh Al Islam and Ahrar Al Shaam announce merger group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Yes I can convince u its very simple all I have to do is wear a tire on my head and then walah.
> 
> Any ways u are a waste of time literally speaking. U talking big now is one of the posters who probably hold a world record right now in posting crap. But then again ur logic dictates that the onus of proof is not on u. And I don't blame u, when one can see and still pretend go be blind then he is not handicaped physically but rather mentally. Bue



Thanks for proving my point. Now let's not waste each others' time anymore.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Thanks for proving my point. Now let's now waste each others' time anymore.


I wasn't talking to u to begin with. By the way I am getting the tire, so u better get ready to start listening to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> Prove it.


Gladly
Hope you still recall something of the mathematics they taught you in high
school the part about solving some problem by proving the opposite is wrong.

Iran: Lift Restrictions on Sunni Worship | Human Rights Watch


> During the early morning hours of October 16, 2013, dozens of uniformed and plain-clothes security agents surrounded Sadeghiyeh Mosque in northwest Tehran, one of the largest and most important Sunni prayer sites in Tehran province, and prevented Sunni worshipers from entering the building to mark _Eid-e Ghorban, _the Feast of Sacrifice, a Sunni worshipper and former member of parliament told Human Rights Watch. Sunni activists also reported that security forces prevented worshipers from entering another prayer site, in Saadatabad, in northern Tehran. Worshipers in other parts of the capital apparently entered prayer sites freely and worshiped without hindrance.


*only there is two option* the sunni former parliament member is lying or you are
lying and I Knew you are lying because there is 10 Sunni mosque in Tehran that we several
times pointed to the likes of you but you again come and spread those lies in different forums.

so in short I say only one word
*Liar*


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> Gladly
> Hope you still recall something of the mathematics they taught you in high
> school the part about solving some problem by proving the opposite is wrong.
> 
> Iran: Lift Restrictions on Sunni Worship | Human Rights Watch
> 
> *only there is two option* the sunni former parliament member is lying or you are
> lying and I Knew you are lying because there is 10 Sunni mosque in Tehran that we several
> times pointed to the likes of you but you again come and spread those lies in different forums.
> 
> so in short I say only one word
> *Liar*


During the early morning hours of October 16, 2013, dozens of uniformed and plain-clothes security agents surrounded Sadeghiyeh Mosque in northwest Tehran, one of the largest and most important Sunni prayer sites in Tehran province, and prevented Sunni worshipers from entering the building to mark _Eid-e Ghorban, _the Feast of Sacrifice, a Sunni worshipper and former member of parliament told Human Rights Watch. Sunni activists also reported that security forces prevented worshipers from entering another prayer site, in Saadatabad, in northern Tehran

Well correct me if I am wrong but from u have posted it says prevented. I hope h know what parenting someone means. So my point stands that Sunnis get discriminated against in Iran and are prevented from praying. While Jews get state funds to builds their temples.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

azzo said:


> yes, we along with Turkey and Qatar gave it to them to fight Alassad/hezbolat/Hazaras/Shia militias who have killed, according to UN, +300,000 Syrians. So when it comes to killing Syrians, we have the moral high ground.
> 
> We will bask in our victories now.




Bro whatever your boat floats ... You acknowledged Turkey and Qatari roles in Syrian conflict and arming AQ and the other terrorist groups whils failed to respond how these scums could bring peace and democracy for Syrian people.... moreover you categorically overlooked bold involvements of Saudis , American in escalating chaos in Syria ... Your countries wanted to repeat their experinece of bombing Libya in Syria to topple Assad who had rejected their requests to leave Iranian front ... Iran from the beginning called for peaceful and diplomatic reforms in Syria which was neglected by American and its puppets in the region due to aforermentioned reasons ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Syrian Rebels capture a war criminal responsible for the massacre in baniyas. He's an accomplice & close associate Mihraç Ural who led the massacres in Baniyas & Bayda.

Bayda and Baniyas massacres - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> *No, majority are civilians killed by Assad.*
> 
> *Assad slaughtered thousands before FSA even appeared.*
> 
> *His military is only good to drop barrels on helpless people.*
> 
> 
> Iran always posed itself as supporter of revolutions. And what we see now? U support the most brutal and corrupted dictatorship against revolted people.




Typical bullshityts by an Israeli.
Iran support revolutions that are from people not from foreign countries to gain their ambitions. Even if 30% of Syrians were against Asad he could not last for one week. In Syria there is a war between 7 certian countries and the people who do not want their country become terroristan and wahhabistan.
If Asad fail tomorrow nothing will change, FSA will fight against army of Syrian people who are against FSA, ISIS will fight againt x, FSA will fight z, z will fight y and... . ISIS, FSA, Al Nusra Islamic front and... will kill peole ( today ISIS murdered 300 Izadis in Iraq). Every crappy terrorist brigade will call their terrorists from all over the world to fight against the other one. These are not all the fvcking things that would happen.
Turkey likes to put a regime from FSA, Qatar want from Syriam MBs, US wants another style... Israel wants to make sure that the new regime is pro Zionist. These countries will contest against each other and...
The real hope is victory of Syrian army asap which will prevent dooming of Syria.

PS. I know you enjoy from war in Syria, I did not write this writing to you only, I wrote to everyone that check this thread.



Aslan said:


> During the early morning hours of October 16, 2013, dozens of uniformed and plain-clothes security agents surrounded Sadeghiyeh Mosque in northwest Tehran, one of the largest and most important Sunni prayer sites in Tehran province, and prevented Sunni worshipers from entering the building to mark _Eid-e Ghorban, _the Feast of Sacrifice, a Sunni worshipper and former member of parliament told Human Rights Watch. Sunni activists also reported that security forces prevented worshipers from entering another prayer site, in Saadatabad, in northern Tehran
> 
> Well correct me if I am wrong but from u have posted it says prevented. I hope h know what parenting someone means. So my point stands that Sunnis get discriminated against in Iran and are prevented from praying. While Jews get state funds to builds their temples.


Millions of Sunni Afghans beside Shia Afghans are living in Iran, they can pray everywhere, do what ever. Your effort to show Iran have problem with Sunnis or do not let try hem pray in Tehran is totally unripe. If you come to Iran and see Sunni Afghans and Pakistanis pray and do whatever and whenever they want you will understand your writing is just propaganda smt from 2013.



Aslan said:


> Next time when u do go around watching videos and pictures do double check. And the cross picture that you guys so like to bring up, was actually shot in advance for the revolution I think somewhere around 2005 in Canada for a movie called "Inner Depravity.”


I can show you at least threee thousands pictures and videos from extremely savagery of FSA and ISIS. the things that after seeing I become sick for one week. I donno realy you have not seen their brutality pictures and videos or you want to cheat people !?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> Typical bullshityts by an Israeli.
> Iran support revolutions that are from people not from foreign countries to gain their ambitions. Even if 30% of Syrians were against Asad he could not last for one week. In Syria there is a war between 7 certian countries and the people who do not want their country become terroristan and wahhabistan.
> If Asad fail tomorrow nothing will change, FSA will fight against army of Syrian people who are against FSA, ISIS will fight againt x, FSA will fight z, z will fight y and... . ISIS, FSA, Al Nusra Islamic front and... will kill peole ( today ISIS murdered 300 Izadis in Iraq). Every crappy terrorist brigade will call their terrorists from all over the world to fight against the other one. These are not all the fvcking things that would happen.
> Turkey likes to put a regime from FSA, Qatar want from Syriam MBs, US wants another style... Israel wants to make sure that the new regime is pro Zionist. These countries will contest against each other and...
> The real hope is victory of Syrian army asap which will prevent dooming of Syria.
> 
> PS. I know you israeli enjoy from war in Syria, I did not write this writing for you only, I wrote this for everyone who read comments here.
> 
> 
> Millions of Sunni Afghans beside Shia Afghans are living in Iran, they can pray everywhere, do what ever. Your effort to show Iran have problem with Sunnis or do not let try hem pray in Tehran is totally unripe. If you come to Iran and see Sunni Afghans and Pakistanis pray and do whatever and whenever they want you will understand your writing is just propaganda smt from 2013.
> 
> 
> I can show you at least threee thousands pictures and videos from extremely savagery of FSA and ISIS. the things that after seeing I become sick for one week. I donno realy you have not seen their brutality pictures and videos or you want to cheat people !?


Then show us these thousands of pictures. PM us. I'll refute each and every one of them, since you'll probably send photoshopped pictures and/or pictures of Assad's crimes.

Oh you butthurt Iranians. Just quit it and leave Syria, we don't want you here, and we don't want you discussing our politics. If you stayed out of this mess we would see you as allies still, but good thing you got in to it, now we see you for who you really are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> During the early morning hours of October 16, 2013, dozens of uniformed and plain-clothes security agents surrounded Sadeghiyeh Mosque in northwest Tehran, one of the largest and most important Sunni prayer sites in Tehran province, and prevented Sunni worshipers from entering the building to mark _Eid-e Ghorban, _the Feast of Sacrifice, a Sunni worshipper and former member of parliament told Human Rights Watch. Sunni activists also reported that security forces prevented worshipers from entering another prayer site, in Saadatabad, in northern Tehran
> 
> Well correct me if I am wrong but from u have posted it says prevented. I hope h know what parenting someone means. So my point stands that Sunnis get discriminated against in Iran and are prevented from praying. While Jews get state funds to builds their temples.


And if you can read you see that the post say the other mosque had no problem at all so it means 8 open Sunni mosque at the time . Hope you knew what that means . Also it was only that day that those two mosque so trounced after that those mosques continued their operation normally.

And you lied that there is no Sunni mosque in tehran while at worse situation there was 8 open mosque and it's from 2013 while in 2014 there was no such incidence.

And if you can prove then prove that we gave state funds to Jews for doing their religious practice .


----------



## Aslan

2800 said:


> Millions of Sunni Afghans beside Shia Afghans are living in Iran, they can pray everywhere, do what ever. Your effort to show Iran have problem with Sunnis or do not let try hem pray in Tehran is totally unripe. If you come to Iran and see Sunni Afghans and Pakistanis pray and do whatever and whenever they want you will understand your writing is just propaganda smt from 2013.


I pointed out how ur own article was mentioning that the people were being prevented by the security forces from entering the Mosques. We are not talking about people being able to pray anywhere. Anywhere could be their house. We are specifically talking about the Mosques and ur own article and the member of parliament that you were talking about said they were being prevented from entering the Mosque. So it seems u just have a problem understanding, or simply u are twisting the facts to show it otherwise.



2800 said:


> I can show you at least threee thousands pictures and videos from extremely savagery of FSA and ISIS. the things that after seeing I become sick for one week. I donno realy you have not seen their brutality pictures and videos or you want to cheat people !?


I didnt twist a single fact, rather u are the one that is purposefully ignoring the fact that that particular picture was from a movie, and not real. So that shows u how much u guys lie to further ur own agenda. And secondly I have seen more brutality being carried out by the regime, ur dear regime, from burying people alive to burning them alive, cutting their body parts to what not.



JEskandari said:


> And if you can read you see that the post say the other mosque had no problem at all so it means 8 open Sunni mosque at the time . Hope you knew what that means . Also it was only that day that those two mosque so trounced after that those mosques continued their operation normally.
> 
> And you lied that there is no Sunni mosque in tehran while at worse situation there was 8 open mosque and it's from 2013 while in 2014 there was no such incidence.
> 
> And if you can prove then prove that we gave state funds to Jews for doing their religious practice .






> In their letter, the Sunni MPs asked why no Sunni Muslims are appointed as ministers, provincial governors, ambassadors or to other high positions.
> 
> They also criticised the authorities for not allowing a mosque to be built in Tehran for the Sunni Muslim community. They said it was disgraceful for Iran's Islamic government that followers of Sunni Islam in the capital should go to foreign embassies for prayers.
> 
> The 18 MPs who represent Iran's Kurds, Baluchis and other Sunni Muslims, also said that the government should stop appointing Shia clerics to run religious institutions in Sunni areas.


BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's Sunni MPs speak out

Not only does it mention that there are no operational mosques in Tehran for Sunnis but it also claims that Shia clerics are appointed to run Sunni institutes. And I am not making it up but rather its the Sunni MPS claiming it.

So stop lying and trying to pretend otherwise.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Then show us these thousands of pictures. PM us. I'll refute each and every one of them, since you'll probably send photoshopped pictures and/or pictures of Assad's crimes.
> 
> Oh you butthurt Iranians. Just quit it and leave Syria, we don't want you here, and we don't want you discussing our politics. If you stayed out of this mess we would see you as allies still, but good thing you got in to it, now we see you for who you really are.


They are still holding onto that picture of the woman with the cross in her mouth, where I clearly have put it with the name of the movie it came from. And still they will not believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Aslan said:


> I pointed out how ur own article was mentioning that the people were being prevented by the security forces from entering the Mosques. We are not talking about people being able to pray anywhere. Anywhere could be their house. We are specifically talking about the Mosques and ur own article and the member of parliament that you were talking about said they were being prevented from entering the Mosque. So it seems u just have a problem understanding, or simply u are twisting the facts to show it otherwise.
> 
> 
> I didnt twist a single fact, rather u are the one that is purposefully ignoring the fact that that particular picture was from a movie, and not real. So that shows u how much u guys lie to further ur own agenda. And secondly I have seen more brutality being carried out by the regime, ur dear regime, from burying people alive to burning them alive, cutting their body parts to what not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's Sunni MPs speak out
> 
> Not only does it mention that there are no operational mosques in Tehran for Sunnis but it also claims that Shia clerics are appointed to run Sunni institutes. And I am not making it up but rather its the Sunni MPS claiming it.
> 
> So stop lying and trying to pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> They are still holding onto that picture of the woman with the cross in her mouth, where I clearly have put it with the name of the movie it came from. And still they will not believe.



Search these farsi phrases in Google: 

به صلیب کشیدن دختر مسیحی در سوریه
(Crucifixion of syrian christian girl)
به صلیب کشیدن در سوریه 
(Crucifixion in syria)
جنایات ارتش آزاد سوریه
(Free syrian army crimes)

All of these is done by FSA (so called moderates) animals Not SAA.


----------



## Aslan

2800 said:


> Search these farsi phrases in Google:
> 
> به صلیب کشیدن دختر مسیحی در سوریه
> (Crucifixion of syrian christian girl)
> به صلیب کشیدن در سوریه
> (Crucifixion in syria)
> جنایات ارتش آزاد سوریه
> (Free syrian army crimes)
> 
> All of these is done by FSA (so called moderates) animals Not SAA.


I guess being stupid does really have it preps. The crusifix girl picture is from a movie, are u that stupid that u cant even understand. 


And while u are at championing google also google criimes of FSA against syrians. 

And how to get a brain that works, 

And how to tackle mullah bs. 


As u have a problem picking out realitiy from mullah fiction let me help u. 


*An image of a slain woman with a cross in her mouth purportedly taken in Syria has been exposed as a hoax, with commentators pointing out the picture was taken from a Canadian horror film.

The image, which has been circulating widely on social media, was been linked to alleged violence in the predominantly Christian Armenian town of Kessab.

Yet media observers have exposed the picture as a fake, with the still apparently taken from the 2005 horror movie “Inner Depravity.”

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...e-image-used-in-Syria-s-Kessab-war-hoax-.html


And as u will claim it to be false google the name of that movie, and find that picture. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Aslan said:


> I guess being stupid does really have it preps. The crusifix girl picture is from a movie, are u that stupid that u cant even understand.
> 
> 
> And while u are at championing google also google criimes of FSA against syrians.
> 
> And how to get a brain that works,
> 
> And how to tackle mullah bs.
> 
> 
> As u have a problem picking out realitiy from mullah fiction let me help u.
> 
> 
> *An image of a slain woman with a cross in her mouth purportedly taken in Syria has been exposed as a hoax, with commentators pointing out the picture was taken from a Canadian horror film.
> 
> The image, which has been circulating widely on social media, was been linked to alleged violence in the predominantly Christian Armenian town of Kessab.
> 
> Yet media observers have exposed the picture as a fake, with the still apparently taken from the 2005 horror movie “Inner Depravity.”
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...e-image-used-in-Syria-s-Kessab-war-hoax-.html
> 
> 
> And as u will claim it to be false google the name of that movie, and find that picture. *


Are all of *these pictures* about FSA crimes mulla bs???


به صلیب کشیدن در سوریه
(Crucifixion in syria)

جنایات ارتش آزاد سوریه
(Free syrian army crimes)


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> I pointed out how ur own article was mentioning that the people were being prevented by the security forces from entering the Mosques. We are not talking about people being able to pray anywhere. Anywhere could be their house. We are specifically talking about the Mosques and ur own article and the member of parliament that you were talking about said they were being prevented from entering the Mosque. So it seems u just have a problem understanding, or simply u are twisting the facts to show it otherwise.
> 
> 
> I didnt twist a single fact, rather u are the one that is purposefully ignoring the fact that that particular picture was from a movie, and not real. So that shows u how much u guys lie to further ur own agenda. And secondly I have seen more brutality being carried out by the regime, ur dear regime, from burying people alive to burning them alive, cutting their body parts to what not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran's Sunni MPs speak out
> 
> Not only does it mention that there are no operational mosques in Tehran for Sunnis but it also claims that Shia clerics are appointed to run Sunni institutes. And I am not making it up but rather its the Sunni MPS claiming it.
> 
> So stop lying and trying to pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> They are still holding onto that picture of the woman with the cross in her mouth, where I clearly have put it with the name of the movie it came from. And still they will not believe.


Appointing Shia cleric to Sunni mosque ?I like it if you can point me to this shia clerics that run Sunni mosques in tehran.
And you twisted all the facts when you said that there is no Sunni mosques in tehran or then claiming there is no operating mosques here as at worst of the time which was 2013 there was at least 8 active mosque.


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> Appointing Shia cleric to Sunni mosque ?I like it if you can point me to this shia clerics that run Sunni mosques in tehran.
> And you twisted all the facts when you said that there is no Sunni mosques in tehran or then claiming there is no operating mosques here as at worst of the time which was 2013 there was at least 8 active mosque.



میشه به من یه کمکی بکنی که به این احمق اصلان بفهمونم اون عکسایی که عبارتشنو برای سرچ تو گوگل قرار دادم توسط ارتش آزاد سوریه انجام شده؟

Mate will you give me a help to prove FSA animals crimes? I have already put the phrases that they have to search in google.


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> Appointing Shia cleric to Sunni mosque ?I like it if you can point me to this shia clerics that run Sunni mosques in tehran.
> And you twisted all the facts when you said that there is no Sunni mosques in tehran or then claiming there is no operating mosques here as at worst of the time which was 2013 there was at least 8 active mosque.


Read the article its not what I claim
The article is from BBC and is quoting Iranian Sunnis


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> میشه به من یه کمکی بکنی که به این احمق اصلان بفهمونم اون عکسایی که عبارتشنو برای سرچ تو گوگل قرار دادم توسط ارتش آزاد سوریه انجام شده؟
> 
> Mate will you give me a help to prove FSA animals crimes? I have already put the phrases that they have to search in google.


Well till tomorrow evening ,I'm at work and only have access to my mobile phone and some 2g network connection so I can't help you about the picture but why no talking about chemical weapon use and cannibalism also about kidnapping children around the country .
About how they made allegiance with ISIS and Al-Nusra scum and when they ran out of money and weapon repent and become good moderate FSA then after receiving funds and weapon from some country then they again ally themselves with ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> Well till tomorrow evening ,I'm at work and only have access to my mobile phone and some 2g network connection so I can't help you about the picture but why no talking about chemical weapon use and cannibalism also about kidnapping children around the country .
> About how they made allegiance with ISIS scum and when they ran out of money and weapon repent and become good moderate FSA then after receiving funds and weapon from some country then they again ally themselves with ISIS


These two phrases show crimes of FSA,
به صلیب کشیدن در سوریه
(Crucifixion in syria)
جنایات ارتش آزاد سوریه
(Free syrian army crimes)
Sounds like these people want to close their eyes and enjoy from killing of Syrian army by zionist suadi takfiri wahhabi rebels.
This forum is a bit sick. Anyway thanks for help.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> Read the article its not what I claim
> The article is from BBC and is quoting Iranian Sunnis


A series of lies from 2003 which started all these nonsense about no Sunni mosque in Tehran and still the article fail to point to a shia cleric who is appointed to a Sunni mosque .


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> A series of lies from 2003 which started all these nonsense about no Sunni mosque in Tehran and still the article fail to point to a shia cleric who is appointed to a Sunni mosque .


Take it up with BBC. U guys call everything a lie even when proof is presented. Not my problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> Take it up with BBC. U guys call everything a lie even when proof is presented. Not my problem.


Still can't see a proof . All the BBC article did was allegation without any proof. For example pointing which Sunni mosques in iran has a shia cleric appointed .


----------



## usernameless

2800 said:


> Typical bullshityts by an Israeli.
> Iran support revolutions that are from people not from foreign countries to gain their ambitions. Even if 30% of Syrians were against Asad he could not last for one week. In Syria there is a war between 7 certian countries and the people who do not want their country become terroristan and wahhabistan.
> If Asad fail tomorrow nothing will change, FSA will fight against army of Syrian people who are against FSA, ISIS will fight againt x, FSA will fight z, z will fight y and... . ISIS, FSA, Al Nusra Islamic front and... will kill peole ( today ISIS murdered 300 Izadis in Iraq). Every crappy terrorist brigade will call their terrorists from all over the world to fight against the other one. These are not all the fvcking things that would happen.
> Turkey likes to put a regime from FSA, Qatar want from Syriam MBs, US wants another style... Israel wants to make sure that the new regime is pro Zionist. These countries will contest against each other and...
> The real hope is victory of Syrian army asap which will prevent dooming of Syria.
> 
> PS. I know you enjoy from war in Syria, I did not write this writing to you only, I wrote to everyone that check this thread.
> 
> 
> Millions of Sunni Afghans beside Shia Afghans are living in Iran, they can pray everywhere, do what ever. Your effort to show Iran have problem with Sunnis or do not let try hem pray in Tehran is totally unripe. If you come to Iran and see Sunni Afghans and Pakistanis pray and do whatever and whenever they want you will understand your writing is just propaganda smt from 2013.
> 
> 
> I can show you at least threee thousands pictures and videos from extremely savagery of FSA and ISIS. the things that after seeing I become sick for one week. I donno realy you have not seen their brutality pictures and videos or you want to cheat people !?


You wrote what kind of govt other countries want to see in Syria, but dont forget to include Iran to that list as well for the next time. Iran is in this mess too and tries to save Assad for its own interests. No party has a clean hand in this case, so dont be subjective and apologetic. As for Assad, even his father massacred a big number of civilians deliberately, so why you ignore the Assad family's injustice is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> Still can't see a proof . All the BBC article did was allegation without any proof. For example pointing which Sunni mosques in iran has a shia cleric appointed .


An article by BBC is more credible then ur shananigans .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> An article by BBC is more credible then ur shananigans .


Interesting
I taught an article in any news agency is only credible if they can prove it or in this case they can't even point to a single shia cleric that is appointed to a Sunni mosque .
But it seems here some people equal news agency like BBC by the God's Book .

And by the way let me enlighten you about BBC . BBC is mouth piece of England government not an independent news agency . They went to the extent that they have protected it against any sort of complaint and no court in England is allowed to accept any company about them otherwise they already have been out of business for the ocean of lies and nonsense they have spread around the world.


----------



## Aramagedon

usernameless said:


> You wrote what kind of govt other countries want to see in Syria, but dont forget to include Iran to that list as well for the next time. Iran is in this mess too and tries to save Assad for its own interests. No party has a clean hand in this case, so dont be subjective and apologetic. As for Assad, even his father massacred a big number of civilians deliberately, so why you ignore the Assad family's injustice is beyond me.


Bashar Asad is not the problem the outsider countries who support terrorism are the main problem! *Turkey to train and arm 15000 rebles! Turkish JIHAD has ruined Syria !*

*Turkey, U.S. to start train-and-equip plan for Syria rebels May 9 – Turkey*
*Sat May 2, 2015 2:41pm BST*





ISTANBUL (Reuters) - The latest U.S.-led plan to train and arm a Syrian opposition force will start in Turkey on May 9, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu told a Turkish newspaper.

The programme to train and arm a force that is expected to eventually total more than 15,000 troops has been mired in delays as many details of the plan, such as whether or how Washington would come to their aid on the battlefield, remain unclear. A rebel commander last month told Reuters he expected the training to start in July.

On Friday Cavusoglu told Turkish daily Sabah that the U.S. and Turkey share the view of a Syria without President Bashar Assad.

"There isn't any political or other issue. At first, 300 people will be trained, followed by the next 300 and, at the end of the year, the number of trained and equipped fighters will reach 2,000," he said.

Rebel groups have already been receiving weapons and training from a CIA-led programme that Washington has never acknowledged. The new programme is under the direction of the Defense Department.

In late March Cavusoglu blamed the “minor delay” in the programme on the “U.S. (geographic) distance”.

(Reporting by Dasha Afanasieva; editing by Ralph Boulton)


----------



## usernameless

2800 said:


> Bashar Asad is not the problem the outsider countries who support terrorism are the main problem! *Turkey to train and arm 15000 rebles! Turkish jihad has ruined Syria !*
> 
> *Turkey, U.S. to start train-and-equip plan for Syria rebels May 9 – Turkey*
> *Sat May 2, 2015 2:41pm BST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL (Reuters) - The latest U.S.-led plan to train and arm a Syrian opposition force will start in Turkey on May 9, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu told a Turkish newspaper.
> 
> The programme to train and arm a force that is expected to eventually total more than 15,000 troops has been mired in delays as many details of the plan, such as whether or how Washington would come to their aid on the battlefield, remain unclear. A rebel commander last month told Reuters he expected the training to start in July.
> 
> On Friday Cavusoglu told Turkish daily Sabah that the U.S. and Turkey share the view of a Syria without President Bashar Assad.
> 
> "There isn't any political or other issue. At first, 300 people will be trained, followed by the next 300 and, at the end of the year, the number of trained and equipped fighters will reach 2,000," he said.
> 
> Rebel groups have already been receiving weapons and training from a CIA-led programme that Washington has never acknowledged. The new programme is under the direction of the Defense Department.
> 
> In late March Cavusoglu blamed the “minor delay” in the programme on the “U.S. (geographic) distance”.
> 
> (Reporting by Dasha Afanasieva; editing by Ralph Boulton)


Again, 1) you're portrying the situation as if Assad is innocent. His father too massacred civilians. Check hama massacre. if you think Bashar Assad didnt kill civilians, you're naive and ignorant. If you think all rebels are foreign, there's a screw loose in your logic.
2) no matter how you look at it, Iran is basically playing the same game Turkey is playing. Don't like what Turkey is doing? Then urge your regime to stop doing the same with Iranian proxies such as hezbollah, houthis etc, which Iran has been using for years after years in the ME, instead of sounding like a bad loser when you are on the receiving end for once.

Is it that hard for you to admit that Iran's role, just like the other foreign countries' role, in Syria is for its own interests and has nothing to do with pity for those Sunni Arab civilians who once destroyed your persian empire?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Regime Intelligence Urges Alawite Families to Evacuate Damascus*
*May 4th, 2015 by Okaz (Saudi Newspaper) *
*Beirut prepares for the displacement of large numbers of pro-Assad families from the Syrian capital as Lebanese banks witness large transactions by individuals with close ties to the regime*




Assad's security forces requested all Alawite families stationed in Damascus, especially in the district of Mezze, to relocate to Lattakia within 48 hours, sources have confirmed. 

According to the sources, a number of Lebanese banks have witnessed intensive money transfer operations for individuals with close ties to the Syrian regime. The Lebanese Minister of Social Affairs, Rashid Derbas, denied the arrival of senior regime officials or Alawite pro-regime groups in Lebanon over the past few hours.

 The minister in charge of Syrian refugees in Lebanon said: "the government is preparing for any field development that may lead to the displacement of large numbers of pro-regime Syrians, especially from the capital Damascus, to which Lebanon is closer than the rest of its neighboring countries". "We will work to make their stay temporary, as visitors on their way to move to other countries", Derbas added. 

Rumors spread in Beirut claiming that Syria’s Interior Minister, Mohammed ash-Shaar, in addition to dozens of Alawite officials, defected from the regime and moved to Beirut.

Regime Intelligence Urges Alawite Families to Evacuate Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

usernameless said:


> Again, 1) you're portrying the situation as if Assad is innocent. His father too massacred civilians. Check hama massacre. if you think Bashar Assad didnt kill civilians, you're naive and ignorant. If you think all rebels are foreign, there's a screw loose in your logic.
> 2) no matter how you look at it, Iran is basically playing the same game Turkey is playing. Don't like what Turkey is doing? Then urge your regime to stop doing the same with Iranian proxies such as hezbollah, houthis etc, which Iran has been using for years after years in the ME, instead of sounding like a bad loser when you are on the receiving end for once.
> 
> Is it that hard for you to admit that Iran's role, just like the other foreign countries' role, in Syria is for its own interests and has nothing to do with pity for those Sunni Arab civilians who once destroyed your persian empire?


Asad did not kill protesters but even if true it is not an excuse for a civil war with 200,000 deads.

You told Asad's father killed civialian (terrorists), isn't Pakistan killing ttp terrorists !


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


>


Amazing shot. First crew was fried (and the gun gets separated from the turret! Look carefully), and hopefully the second crew was sent to hell too. Regime lost two other tanks in the same area. Very good news for us now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> Interesting
> I taught an article in any news agency is only credible if they can prove it or in this case they can't even point to a single shia cleric that is appointed to a Sunni mosque .
> But it seems here some people equal news agency like BBC by the God's Book .
> 
> And by the way let me enlighten you about BBC . BBC is mouth piece of England government not an independent news agency . They went to the extent that they have protected it against any sort of complaint and no court in England is allowed to accept any company about them otherwise they already have been out of business for the ocean of lies and nonsense they have spread around the world.


I would like to know what opinion do u hold regarding the press TV.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> I would like to know what opinion do u hold regarding the press TV.


A news agency with an agenda .
By the way when was last time you saw me posting from press TV that I can't verify separately .


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> A news agency with an agenda .
> By the way when was last time you saw me posting from press TV that I can't verify separately .


I didnt say u did, I have seen many here taking them as a word of God.



2800 said:


> Asad did not kill protesters but even if true it is not an excuse for a civil war with 200,000 deads.
> 
> You told Asad's father killed civialian (terrorists), isn't Pakistan killing ttp terrorists !


Amnesty slams 'crimes against humanity' in Syria's Aleppo - Yahoo News

U cant compare us taking out the ttp scums to the massacres in Hama by hafiz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

*Assad Terrorist Regime dropping Sea Mines from Helicopters in Northern Hama grave yard 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## United

*Iran arms its terrorist militia in Lebanon with 100 armed 4x4 ATVs *​





http://www.lebanonfiles.com/news/878488

*A massive blow to the terror group Hezbollah senior commander Ali Khalil Alyan killed today*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GBU-28

United said:


> *Assad Terrorist Regime dropping Sea Mines from Helicopters in Northern Hama grave yard
> *
> View attachment 218800





United said:


> *Iran arms its terrorist militia in Lebanon with 100 armed 4x4 ATVs *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lebanonfiles.com/news/878488
> 
> *A massive blow to the terror group Hezbollah senior commander Ali Khalil Alyan killed today*






Ohhh no wonder Nasrallah was annoyed. He's just said on TV that they will be launching a campaign in Syria against Nusra.

Seems it's in response to this liquidation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

GBU-28 said:


> Ohhh no wonder Nasrallah was annoyed. He's just said on TV that they will be launching a campaign in Syria against Nusra.
> 
> Seems it's in response to this liquidation?



Uhm no, the Lebanese people don't want a bunch of brain dead North African, Gulf Arab or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims near their border. So the Lebanese people (Christians, Shiites and most Sunnis) will destroy them. Lot of dead hate beards in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> Uhm no, the Lebanese people don't want a bunch of brain dead North African, Gulf Arab or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims near their border. So the Lebanese people (Christians, Shiites and most Sunnis) will destroy them. Lot of dead hate beards in the coming weeks.


It's funny because the "North African, Gulf Arab, or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims" Syrian rebels launched a preemptive strike on Hezbollah and killed at least 50, including 2 major commanders. Go cry in a corner you Iranians.

Update: 5 Commanders of Hezbollah killed thus far, and Nusra captured a high-ranking commander who they haven't named yet. I hope he's ready for a good execution.
Meanwhile, Assad's forces behead a rebel after death. Video obviously to graphic to post here, but they beheaded a rebel's body after he was martyred, which is haram btw you Iranians. Not that you would care about haram with your temporary prostitution anyways lol

Rebel movements in April:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Where are ISIS supporters tweeting from?

1- Saudi Arabia

2- Syria

3- Iraq

4- USA

5- Egypt

6- Kuwait

7- Turkey

8- Palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny because the "North African, Gulf Arab, or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims" Syrian rebels launched a preemptive strike on Hezbollah and killed at least 50, including 2 major commanders. Go cry in a corner you Iranians.
> 
> Update: 5 Commanders of Hezbollah killed thus far, and Nusra captured a high-ranking commander who they haven't named yet. I hope he's ready for a good execution.
> Meanwhile, Assad's forces behead a rebel after death. Video obviously to graphic to post here, but they beheaded a rebel's body after he was martyred, which is haram btw you Iranians. Not that you would care about haram with your temporary prostitution anyways lol
> 
> Rebel movements in April:



Where do you get your fake numbers? All news outlets report about 3 dozen dead nusra rats. What 50 dead hezbollah? Don't daydream on this forum.

And I thought suicide bombing was haram? Why do nusrats and ISIS love suicide so much? And why behead live people? We're not living in 500 after Christ anymore, there are bullets now. No need to cut people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

IR-TR said:


> Uhm no, the Lebanese people don't want a bunch of brain dead North African, Gulf Arab or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims near their border. So the Lebanese people (Christians, Shiites and most Sunnis) will destroy them. Lot of dead hate beards in the coming weeks.



To be fair, a lot of Lebanese also don't want Iranians controlling their country.



2800 said:


> Where are ISIS supporters tweeting from?
> 
> 1- Saudi Arabia
> 
> 2- Syria
> 
> 3- Iraq
> 
> 4- USA
> 
> 5- Egypt
> 
> 6- Kuwait
> 
> 7- Turkey
> 
> 8- Palestine




Interesting. Given their small population, it seems that the 'palestinians' are some of the most prominent supporters of ISIS


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's funny because the "North African, Gulf Arab, or Central Asian terrorist scumbags fake muslims" Syrian rebels launched a preemptive strike on Hezbollah and killed at least 50, including 2 major commanders. Go cry in a corner you Iranians.
> 
> Update: 5 Commanders of Hezbollah killed thus far, and Nusra captured a high-ranking commander who they haven't named yet. I hope he's ready for a good execution.



I think terrorists and their supporters have killed 1 million Hezbollah since 2011 in their media, while it's Nus-Rat terrorists who are actually turning into fertilizer.

Breaking News: Nusra just killed 500,000 Hezbollah members and captured 20,000 alive, it can't release video proof because no camera was available at the moment.

Let me assure you, for every 1 Hezbollah martyr, at least 10 terrorists bite the dust, be it Nusra, FSA or ISIS terrorists, they are all the same.



2800 said:


> Where are ISIS supporters tweeting from?
> 
> 1- Saudi Arabia
> 
> 2- Syria
> 
> 3- Iraq
> 
> 4- USA
> 
> 5- Egypt
> 
> 6- Kuwait
> 
> 7- Turkey
> 
> 8- Palestine



That awkward moment when ISIS terrorists tweet more in Saudi Arabia than in Iraq and Syria, where IS is mainly located. That tells a lot.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile, Assad's forces behead a rebel after death. Video obviously to graphic to post here, but they beheaded a rebel's body after he was martyred, which is haram btw you Iranians. Not that you would care about haram with your temporary prostitution anyways lol



It seems you have missed the video when FSA terrorists execute a prisoner just after he says he is an Alawite, shooting tens of rounds at his body from just a meter away, like savage animals. It has went viral on internet, and there was a mass funeral for him yesterday in Tartous. That's the reality of this revolution, bunch of sectarian savages gathered and formed different groups to take Syria back to stone ages.

Just search for the name Hamza Alyan, you can find the video easily.
But I know this savagery is Halal in 'your' version of Islam.
Seconds before savage execution by FSA terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

More on the battle between Nusra and Hezz yesterday

Nusra-led militants pound Hezbollah, Syria army posts near Lebanon border | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


Casualties on both sides it appears.



> *Nusra-led militants pound Hezbollah, Syria army posts near Lebanon border*
> 
> Clashes began after Nusra Front militants and members of the Islamic Brigade attacked Hezbollah positions on the outskirts of the Lebanese border enclave of Tfeil, the Qalamoun town of Jreijeer and the village of Asal al-Ward, which is located near the northeastern Lebanese town of Arsal.
> 
> A Qalamoun source said that some Hezbollah fighters withdrew from the Syrian towns and headed west toward Lebanon, while fierce clashes between Hezbollah and the militants are still ongoing in some areas.
> 
> A Syrian rebel group that goes by the name “Cling to the Rope of God Gathering” wrote on its Facebook page Monday that it was taking part in the battle.
> 
> It said that Hezbollah suffered heavy losses and a number of positions on the outskirts of villages in western Qalamoun had been destroyed.
> 
> The group added that clashes are still ongoing amid artillery and aerial bombardment by the Syrian army and allied militias stationed in the Lebanese villages of Nahle and Brital.
> 
> Monday’s surprise attack came after Islamist militants tactically withdrew from strategic areas in the western Qalamoun mountain range, allowing for the advance of Hezbollah and Syrian army forces, a source told The Daily Star.


----------



## IR-TR

GBU-28 said:


> To be fair, a lot of Lebanese also don't want Iranians controlling their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Given their small population, it seems that the 'palestinians' are some of the most prominent supporters of ISIS



Most lebanese want NO jihadist presence in or near their country. If they need Iranian help for that, they'll thank GOD for that. Because surely nobody else will help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> I think terrorists and their supporters have killed 1 million Hezbollah since 2011 in their media, while it's Nus-Rat terrorists who are actually turning into fertilizer.
> 
> Breaking News: Nusra just killed 500,000 Hezbollah members and captured 20,000 alive, it can't release video proof because no camera was available at the moment.
> 
> Let me assure you, for every 1 Hezbollah martyr, at least 10 terrorists bite the dust, be it Nusra, FSA or ISIS terrorists, they are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> That awkward moment when ISIS terrorists tweet more in Saudi Arabia than in Iraq and Syria, where IS is mainly located. That tells a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have missed the video when FSA terrorists execute a prisoner just after he says he is an Alawite, shooting tens of rounds at his body from just a meter away, like savage animals. It has went viral on internet, and there was a mass funeral for him yesterday in Tartous. That's the reality of this revolution, bunch of sectarian savages gathered and formed different groups to take Syria back to stone ages.
> 
> Just search for the name Hamza Alyan, you can find the video easily.
> But I know this savagery is Halal in 'your' version of Islam.
> Seconds before savage execution by FSA terrorists.


Imagine if a civil war happen in Suadi what would happen...


GBU-28 said:


> To be fair, a lot of Lebanese also don't want Iranians controlling their country.
> Interesting. Given their small population, it seems that the 'palestinians' are some of the most prominent supporters of ISIS


ISIS supporters of Palestine and Lebanon is nothing compared to Suadi, Iraq and Syria.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when ISIS terrorists tweet more in Saudi Arabia than in Iraq and Syria, where IS is mainly located. That tells a lot.


Palestine Authority population - 4.17 million
Saudi Arabia population - 28.83
Iraq population - 33.42
Syria population - 22.85

Per capita Palestinians tweet for ISIS 30% more than Saudis, 75% more than Syrians and 187% more than Iraqis. Awkward?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

500 said:


> Palestine Authority population - 4.17 million
> Saudi Arabia population - 28.83
> Iraq population - 33.42
> Syria population - 22.85
> 
> Per capita Palestinians tweet for ISIS 30% more than Saudis, 75% more than Syrians and 187% more than Iraqis. Awkward?



That "news" is nonsense. Nobody tweets in support of ISIS in KSA as it is illegal. If that news is about tweets that talk about ISIS then that's another thing.

Anyway nobody cares as those 800 or 3000 who actually have went form less than 0,001% of the population. Nor do we know much about them. There are large Arab diasporas in KSA from Syria and Iraq as well.

Nor is half of KSA ruled by ISIS like Syria and Iraq is nor would locals act passively if foreigners did the same thing in KSA. It's unthinkable. Foreigners that do not behave in KSA are dealt with very shiftily by locals.

ISIS has the biggest support in Iraq and Syria. Their leaders are all locals and they rule Iraqi and Syrian towns and major cities. Probably millions of locals support them otherwise they would never be able to control so much land. ISIS is a local creation due to the environment in Iraq and later Syria when the civil war erupted there.

Anyway let the Farsis obsess about KSA and other majority Sunni Arab countries. They don't do anything else in their miserable life's it seems.

KSA's population is actually 35 million nowadays. 5-6 millions of those are not natives.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Palestine Authority population - 4.17 million
> Saudi Arabia population - 28.83
> Iraq population - 33.42
> Syria population - 22.85
> 
> Per capita Palestinians tweet for ISIS 30% more than Saudis, 75% more than Syrians and 187% more than Iraqis. Awkward?


Although Saudi Arabia is the Arab country putting the most effort into raising awareness of the threat of the Islamic State (ISIS) and fighting the group, *Saudi citizens are the most responsive to joining ISIS, as indicated by new semi-official statistics, which show that the number of Saudi fighters in ISIS reached 7,000.*

Foreign fighters joining ISIS:


*Saudis: 7,000 *(from 15000)
Tunisians: 5,000
Jordanians: 2,500
The statistics also show that the number of foreign fighters joining ISIS' ranks have been rapidly growing after the organisation took control of Mosul, Ar-Raqqah, and Deir ez-Zor, after taking over most of Anbar and Salahuddin. It also suggests that the number of foreign ISIS fighters has reached over 15,000 from all over the Muslim world, as well as many European countries, noting that the true number of fighters is well over 15,000.

According to the American website _Daily Paul_, which specialises in security affairs, the second highest number of non-Syrian or Iraqi ISIS fighters come from Tunisia, which are estimated at 5,000 fighters, followed by Jordan, with 2,500 fighters. *Meanwhile, Palestinian-Israelis amount to about "20 fighters."*

Although most Western statistics confirm that the Saudi fighters make up the largest share of foreign fighters, Saudi Arabia considers this to be a false exaggeration aimed to "distort the image of Saudi Arabia and label its citizens as terrorists," according to Abdul Moneim Al-Mushawwah, the director of the Sakina Campaign, concerned with combatting extremist and violent ideology in Saudi Arabia. In his statement to _Al-Arabiya net_, he added: "Yes there are Saudi fighters that have joined the ranks of ISIS, just as there are fighters from most other countries, but the Saudis make up the least number of fighters."

*A previous study showed that no less than 24 of every 26 ISIS members are from foreign countries*. The study published by Long War says that ISIS fighters come from Africa, Asia, Europe, America, Tunisia, Libya, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Syria, Iran, Pakistan, Chechnya, France, Germany and the US. *Statistics show that 65 per cent of the foreign fighters are Saudi*, 20 per cent are Libyan and Tunisian and 15 per cent are from various other nationalities, and that 44 per cent of ISIS' causalities are Saudi fighters.

*Total number*
In recent estimations published by the CIA, there are between 20,000 and 31,500 ISIS fighters in Iraq and Syria.

CIA spokesman Ryan Trapani said that these estimations are based on a review of intelligence reports from May to August 2014.

Trapani attributed the increase of 10,000 fighters to the organisation's stronger recruitment since June following battlefield successes and the group's declaration of a caliphate.

*European fighters*
_Daily Paul_ published a new map showing the number of Arab and Western fighters who joined ISIS. This map showed that the Gulf states and Jordan are ranked number one in terms of the number of fighters coming from those countries, followed by Africa and then Europe.

In terms of Europeans, Britain is ranked first with the largest number of fighters, followed by France, Belgium, Germany, and the Netherlands. Britain's the Independent newspaper revealed that the British fighters make up a quarter of the European foreign fighters in Syria and Iraq.

The newspaper also estimated that the number of British citizens fighting with ISIS range between 200 and 2,000.

That mean 65% of rebels who are beheading people in Syria and Iraq very widely, playing with their heads... are *Saudi.*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farsi kawli like you
> Expect even more passionate rants by Nasrullat due to this news.


please
NO more slurs. is there no way to continue an argument in a civilised manner?

if not then stop posting and read a book or plant a tree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> Although Saudi Arabia is the Arab country putting the most effort into raising awareness of the threat of the Islamic State (ISIS) and fighting the group, *Saudi citizens are the most responsive to joining ISIS, as indicated by new semi-official statistics, which show that the number of Saudi fighters in ISIS reached 7,000.*
> 
> Foreign fighters joining ISIS:
> 
> 
> *Saudis: 7,000 *(from 15000)
> Tunisians: 5,000
> Jordanians: 2,500
> The statistics also show that the number of foreign fighters joining ISIS' ranks have been rapidly growing after the organisation took control of Mosul, Ar-Raqqah, and Deir ez-Zor, after taking over most of Anbar and Salahuddin. It also suggests that the number of foreign ISIS fighters has reached over 15,000 from all over the Muslim world, as well as many European countries, noting that the true number of fighters is well over 15,000.
> 
> According to the American website _Daily Paul_, which specialises in security affairs, the second highest number of non-Syrian or Iraqi ISIS fighters come from Tunisia, which are estimated at 5,000 fighters, followed by Jordan, with 2,500 fighters. *Meanwhile, Palestinian-Israelis amount to about "20 fighters."*
> 
> Although most Western statistics confirm that the Saudi fighters make up the largest share of foreign fighters, Saudi Arabia considers this to be a false exaggeration aimed to "distort the image of Saudi Arabia and label its citizens as terrorists," according to Abdul Moneim Al-Mushawwah, the director of the Sakina Campaign, concerned with combatting extremist and violent ideology in Saudi Arabia. In his statement to _Al-Arabiya net_, he added: "Yes there are Saudi fighters that have joined the ranks of ISIS, just as there are fighters from most other countries, but the Saudis make up the least number of fighters."
> 
> *A previous study showed that no less than 24 of every 26 ISIS members are from foreign countries*. The study published by Long War says that ISIS fighters come from Africa, Asia, Europe, America, Tunisia, Libya, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Syria, Iran, Pakistan, Chechnya, France, Germany and the US. *Statistics show that 65 per cent of the foreign fighters are Saudi*, 20 per cent are Libyan and Tunisian and 15 per cent are from various other nationalities, and that 44 per cent of ISIS' causalities are Saudi fighters.
> 
> *Total number*
> In recent estimations published by the CIA, there are between 20,000 and 31,500 ISIS fighters in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> CIA spokesman Ryan Trapani said that these estimations are based on a review of intelligence reports from May to August 2014.
> 
> Trapani attributed the increase of 10,000 fighters to the organisation's stronger recruitment since June following battlefield successes and the group's declaration of a caliphate.
> 
> *European fighters*
> _Daily Paul_ published a new map showing the number of Arab and Western fighters who joined ISIS. This map showed that the Gulf states and Jordan are ranked number one in terms of the number of fighters coming from those countries, followed by Africa and then Europe.
> 
> In terms of Europeans, Britain is ranked first with the largest number of fighters, followed by France, Belgium, Germany, and the Netherlands. Britain's the Independent newspaper revealed that the British fighters make up a quarter of the European foreign fighters in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> The newspaper also estimated that the number of British citizens fighting with ISIS range between 200 and 2,000.
> 
> That mean 65% of rebels who are beheading people in Syria and Iraq very widely, playing with their heads... are *Saudi.*



False news. No more than 3000 have left for Syria and Iraq and not all have joined ISIS.

There are more Tunisians than Saudi Arabians despite KSA bordering Iraq directly and having very close ties to Iraq on all fronts and same story with Syria. The only difference is that small Jordan lies between KSA and Syria. All unlike Tunisia.

Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Irfan Baloch said:


> please
> NO more slurs. is there no way to continue an argument in a civilised manner?
> 
> if not then stop posting and read a book or plant a tree



This Farsi is a serial double user and is trolling KSA and Arabs non-stop writing nonsense, provoking and insults. He has done nothing but trolling and meddling in internal Arab matters.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Saif al-Arab said:


> False news. No more than 3000 have left for Syria and Iraq and not all have joined ISIS.
> 
> There are more Tunisian's than Saudi Arabians despite KSA bordering Iraq directly and having very close ties to Iraq on all fronts and same story with Syria. The only difference is that small Jordan lies between KSA and Syria.
> 
> Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> This Farsi is a serial double user and is trolling KSA and Arabs non-stop writing nonsense, provoking and insults. He has done nothing but trolling and meddling in internal Arab matters.


what happened to Saudi pilot who refused to bomb ISIS?
was the news true or false?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Palestine Authority population - 4.17 million
> Saudi Arabia population - 28.83
> Iraq population - 33.42
> Syria population - 22.85
> 
> Per capita Palestinians tweet for ISIS 30% more than Saudis, 75% more than Syrians and 187% more than Iraqis. Awkward?


LOL?

are you guys getting bored that all the hatred is moving away from Israel?
never mind 
praying god of all Deities that their creations show some sense and evolve from their brutish mentality
amen


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> I think terrorists and their supporters have killed 1 million Hezbollah since 2011 in their media, while it's Nus-Rat terrorists who are actually turning into fertilizer.
> 
> Breaking News: Nusra just killed 500,000 Hezbollah members and captured 20,000 alive, it can't release video proof because no camera was available at the moment.
> 
> Let me assure you, for every 1 Hezbollah martyr, at least 10 terrorists bite the dust, be it Nusra, FSA or ISIS terrorists, they are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> That awkward moment when ISIS terrorists tweet more in Saudi Arabia than in Iraq and Syria, where IS is mainly located. That tells a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have missed the video when FSA terrorists execute a prisoner just after he says he is an Alawite, shooting tens of rounds at his body from just a meter away, like savage animals. It has went viral on internet, and there was a mass funeral for him yesterday in Tartous. That's the reality of this revolution, bunch of sectarian savages gathered and formed different groups to take Syria back to stone ages.
> 
> Just search for the name Hamza Alyan, you can find the video easily.
> But I know this savagery is Halal in 'your' version of Islam.
> Seconds before savage execution by FSA terrorists.


those who support FSA, Al Nusra Al Qaeda and their Pakistani allies TTP are actually beyond reason. no amount of logic can win them over who justify cannibalism and massacring people in school and mosques.

these are our current time Khawarij weaponised and bank rolled by Oil money, the west has seen their faces how they beheaded and murdered the old Christians and how they desecrated old historic churches but for some Arab regimes, settling sectarian hatred is beyond caring for humanity.

*my reason why I will never ever support FSA, Al Nusra, ISIS and Al Qaeda?*

because it has allies from Pakistan from Lashker Jhangvi and TTP that has murdered and mutilated innocent people of all ages and gender and they celebrated by making movies and pictures.
so as far as I am concerned I pray for the extermination of TTP and their arab allies through what ever means and methods available

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

@Saif al-Arab, thanks for the video, there are some *Druze *fighters already fighting alongside with the rebels in *Idlib*.
However, because of you *Saudi Arabians*, a Persian doctor is no longer treating Arabs in Iran, it is all because of your war against *Houthis*, *999 billion Arabs* died in *Iran* just today because they didn't receive any treatment, they badly needed that .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Al-Quneitra: Rebels Have Taken Control of the ISIS-held Al-Qahtaniya*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595620688012140544


United said:


> *A massive blow to the terror group Hezbollah senior commander Ali Khalil Alyan killed today*


Thanks for sharing sir, that man was as '_romantic_' as *Hasan Nasrullah* :





*#RIH: Some More Hizbullah Terrorists were Sent to Hell*




*Name:* Husain Luis
*Nationality: *Lebanese





*Name:* Hasan Adnan
*Nationality:* Lebanese





*Name: *Hamza Husain
*Nationality:* Lebanese





*Name:* Tawfeeq Al-Najjar
*Nationality:* Lebanese
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The regime managed to '_resist_' some kids :




Little boys, not little girls, the bright side...I guess .

In *2006*, the *Sunni* city of *Sidon *(aka *Saida*) received the *Shiite* refugees of *Southern Lebanon* and the others came to *Syria* where we hosted them, today they are returning us the favour. *Muslims *do not need to call *Shiites *brothers but they proved it several times, while *Khamenei* calls them '_brothers_' but judging from his actions his eyes don't really see any *Sunni Muslim* in the area .


> *Many admired the organization for being the sole group to fight against Israel*. Others considered it to be a *dangerous militia that executes Iran* and Syria *Assad* policies in Lebanon. The divide over Hezbollah followed mostly sectarian lines, with *Shias* largely *supporting* the group and *Sunnis*, *Christians* and *Druze* *mostly opposing* it.
> 
> 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So the reason which made '_most Lebanese Sunnis, Christians and Druze_' support *Hasan *after *2011* is that because he is defending *Bashar *who is killing their brothers in *Syria*, also because *Bashar*'s father used to add fuel to the fire during the *Lebanese Civil War*.

Furthermore.., the Lebanese Druze leader, *Waleed Jumblat* (*Arabic*: وليد جنبلاط) stated :


> *Syria*'s *Druze* must relinquish all links with *Bashar Al-Assad*'s regime and *join the revolution*.
> 
> Jumblatt urges Syria’s Druze to join anti-Assad rebels | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR



*Carol Malouf*, a *Christian Lebanese* journalist had been to *Idlib *last month with some other activists :




We appreciate your bravery ma'am, may *Allah* protect *Lebanon* from terrorists and foreign imperialists .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Explosives + Sunnis = Terrorism
Explosives + Others = Resistance*

So praise the *Lord* and *ignore* the *World* .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By the way, *Hamza Alyan* was *NOT* a '_prisoner_', he was fighting the rebels, they captured and killed him. It's like what I said before, *they are ready to fight you till the very end and when they get troubled they just surrender so as not to get hurt*, do their barrels care whether ordinary civilians surrender or not ? or do they give flowers to the detainees ?, what about the *23 prisoners* who were killed by the *SAA* when they fled *Jisr Al-Shughour*, when *Iran*'s *Al-Alam* tried to blame* Al-Nusra* for it ? no tears for all of those but we swell tears for one person who is just a soldier (like other soldiers who died before) .

What about *Hamza Al-Khateeb*, a *13-year-old* protester who was detained by the regime and tortured to death in *2011*. No tears for *Hamza Al-Khateeb*, is it because he was a *Sunni* or because he wasn't old enough ? killing a +*30-year-old* soldier is not fine but it is fine if you torture to death an unarmed *13-year-old* boy .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## azzo

My favorite pictures are that of coffins covered with Hezbollat flags

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Antaréss said:


> @Saif al-Arab, thanks for the video, there are some *Druze *fighters already fighting alongside with the rebels in *Idlib*.
> However, because of you *Saudi Arabians*, a Persian doctor is no longer treating Arabs in Iran, it is all because of your war against *Houthis*, *999 billion Arabs* died in *Iran* just today because they didn't receive any treatment, they badly needed that .
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Al-Quneitra: Rebels Have Taken Control of the ISIS-held Al-Qahtaniya*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595620688012140544Thanks for sharing sir, that man was as '_romantic_' as *Hasan Nasrullah* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#RIH: Some More Hizbullah Terrorists were Sent to Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Husain Luis
> *Nationality: *Lebanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Hasan Adnan
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name: *Hamza Husain
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Tawfeeq Al-Najjar
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The regime managed to '_resist_' some kids :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys, not little girls, the bright side...I guess .
> 
> In *2006*, the *Sunni* city of *Sidon *(aka *Saida*) received the *Shiite* refugees of *Southern Lebanon* and the others came to *Syria* where we hosted them, today they are returning us the favour. *Muslims *do not need to call *Shiites *brothers but they proved it several times, while *Khamenei* calls them '_brothers_' but judging from his actions his eyes don't really see any *Sunni Muslim* in the area .
> 
> 
> So the reason which made '_most Lebanese Sunnis, Christians and Druze_' support *Hasan *after *2011* is that because he is defending *Bashar *who is killing their brothers in *Syria*, also because *Bashar*'s father used to add fuel to the fire during the *Lebanese Civil War*.
> 
> Furthermore.., the Lebanese Druze leader, *Waleed Jumblat* (*Arabic*: وليد جنبلاط) stated :
> 
> 
> *Carol Malouf*, a *Christian Lebanese* journalist had been to *Idlib *last month with some other activists :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate your bravery ma'am, may *Allah* protect *Lebanon* from terrorists and foreign imperialists .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Explosives + Sunnis = Terrorism
> Explosives + Others = Resistance*
> 
> So praise the *Lord* and *ignore* the *World* .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> By the way, *Hamza Alyan* was *NOT* a '_prisoner_', he was fighting the rebels, they captured and killed him. It's like what I said before, *they are ready to fight you till the very end and when they get troubled they just surrender so as not to get hurt*, do their barrels care whether ordinary civilians surrender or not ? or do they give flowers to the detainees ?, what about the *23 prisoners* who were killed by the *SAA* when they fled *Jisr Al-Shughour*, when *Iran*'s *Al-Alam* tried to blame* Al-Nusra* for it ? no tears for all of those but we swell tears for one person who is just a soldier (like other soldiers who died before) .
> 
> What about *Hamza Al-Khateeb*, a *13-year-old* protester who was detained by the regime and tortured to death in *2011*. No tears for *Hamza Al-Khateeb*, is it because he was a *Sunni* or because he wasn't old enough ? killing a +*30-year-old* soldier is not fine but it is fine if you torture to death an unarmed *13-year-old* boy .


*What the fvck! In this silly forum FSA and ISIS pigs have become freedom fighters and SAA amd Hezbollah who are defending Syria have become terrorists! What the fvck!!! You terrorists need ban asap.*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

2800 said:


> *What the fvck! In this silly forum FSA and ISIS pigs have become freedom fighters and SAA amd Hezbollah who are defending Syria have become terrorists! What the fvck!!! You terrorists need ban asap.*


In your little world , in Iran, it's silly, but in the real world, everywhere outside Iran, the terror country, it is the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> In your little world , in Iran, it's silly, but in the real world, everywhere outside Iran, the terror country, it is the truth.


Just wait and see how Jordan will ruined by the same takfiri terrorists like you, when it happens I would like to know you takfiri rebel are with takfiris or Jordan's army. You will taste what you like.


----------



## dearhypocrite

2800 said:


> Just wait and see how Jordan will ruined by the same takfiri terrorists like you, when it happens I would like to know you takfiri rebel are with takfiris or Jordan's army. You will taste what you like.



are you trying to say that jordan army & bashar army are the same entity? 

one is look like a nice government, the latter one look like a butcher organization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

dearhypocrite said:


> are you trying to say that jordan army & bashar army are the same entity?
> 
> one is look like a nice government, the latter one look like a butcher organization


One is west puppet and one is fighting against brainless takfiri zombies who are not mostly syrian.


----------



## Aslan

2800 said:


> *What the fvck! In this silly forum FSA and ISIS pigs have become freedom fighters and SAA amd Hezbollah who are defending Syria have become terrorists! What the fvck!!! You terrorists need ban asap.*


Manners boy manners. She is presenting facts counter them with facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

2800 said:


> One is "west puppet" and another one is *butchering its own people* + brainless terrorist (isis) who are not mostly syrian.



fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Irfan Baloch said:


> those who support FSA, Al Nusra Al Qaeda and their Pakistani allies TTP are actually beyond reason. no amount of logic can win them over who justify cannibalism and massacring people in school and mosques.
> 
> these are our current time Khawarij weaponised and bank rolled by Oil money, the west has seen their faces how they beheaded and murdered the old Christians and how they desecrated old historic churches but for some Arab regimes, settling sectarian hatred is beyond caring for humanity.
> 
> *my reason why I will never ever support FSA, Al Nusra, ISIS and Al Qaeda?*
> 
> because it has allies from Pakistan from Lashker Jhangvi and TTP that has murdered and mutilated innocent people of all ages and gender and they celebrated by making movies and pictures.
> so as far as I am concerned I pray for the extermination of TTP and their arab allies through what ever means and methods available


I am not going to get into the details of it. U know things well and at times more then me. But disappointing to see ur very vague opinion on the whole Syria event. Ttp buses and qaida also Isis I am standing shoulder to shoulder with u brother. But FSA sorry its not in the same league. 

And while I might have ur attention please ask @2800 to behave as well. This whole circus of takfiri wahabi zionisti bs to who ever disagrees to him is just rediculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dearhypocrite

Aslan said:


> I am not going to get into the details of it. U know things well and at times more then me. But disappointing to see ur very vague opinion on the whole Syria event. Ttp buses and qaida also Isis I am standing shoulder to shoulder with u brother. But FSA sorry its not in the same league.
> 
> And while I might have ur attention please ask @2800 to behave as well. This whole circus of takfiri wahabi zionisti bs to who ever disagrees to him is just rediculous.



if somebody want to be neutral, he should act like neutral, not criticize one party & do nothing to another party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I think terrorists and their supporters have killed 1 million Hezbollah since 2011 in their media, while it's Nus-Rat terrorists who are actually turning into fertilizer.
> 
> Breaking News: Nusra just killed 500,000 Hezbollah members and captured 20,000 alive, it can't release video proof because no camera was available at the moment.
> 
> Let me assure you, for every 1 Hezbollah martyr, at least 10 terrorists bite the dust, be it Nusra, FSA or ISIS terrorists, they are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> That awkward moment when ISIS terrorists tweet more in Saudi Arabia than in Iraq and Syria, where IS is mainly located. That tells a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have missed the video when FSA terrorists execute a prisoner just after he says he is an Alawite, shooting tens of rounds at his body from just a meter away, like savage animals. It has went viral on internet, and there was a mass funeral for him yesterday in Tartous. That's the reality of this revolution, bunch of sectarian savages gathered and formed different groups to take Syria back to stone ages.
> 
> Just search for the name Hamza Alyan, you can find the video easily.
> But I know this savagery is Halal in 'your' version of Islam.
> Seconds before savage execution by FSA terrorists.


Aww, poor little Serpentine can't accept the fact that his little terrorists are losing.... Go practice more Mut'ah princess.
You know what that cunt did? He took two civilians as prisoner and started slashing them to death with a knife. He deserved execution. And yes, there is video of this, obviously can't post it here.
So you're calling 90% of Muslims (arguably 100%) savages? Great logic there. The prophet (pbuh) was 110% right when he said majority of the evil coming to the Muslim world in the end of times will come from the East of Makkah and Medina.

And just in case any Iranians are confused (which you guys really are most of the time), no, no-one on this forum supports ISIS. So stop the accusations.

Assad just let in a humanitarian Aid convoy into Douma. Then he bombed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> One is west puppet and one is fighting against brainless takfiri zombies who are not mostly syrian.


go easy with fatwas otherwise you will be confused with the same people who are murdering in name of Islam



Aslan said:


> I am not going to get into the details of it. U know things well and at times more then me. But disappointing to see ur very vague opinion on the whole Syria event. Ttp buses and qaida also Isis I am standing shoulder to shoulder with u brother. But FSA sorry its not in the same league.
> 
> And while I might have ur attention please ask @2800 to behave as well. This whole circus of takfiri wahabi zionisti bs to who ever disagrees to him is just rediculous.


thanks for your comments
sadly FSA was funded and supported by west and Saudis and such union never yields legitimate and honourable people. they were paraded on the media like romantic and selfless warriors of morality and even the people in the west gave their support to these guys only to find in shock horror how they allowed Al Qaeda and TTP into their ranks, did despicable things to the civilians of "wrong" religions and eventually mutated into ISIS. apart from Kurdish fighters defending their territory from ISIS I have yet to see one FSA faction which is clean and doesn't have the blood on its hands for doing things which we normally associate with barbarians.

I shock my head with disgust and sorrow as my fears were realised. an organisation that is covertly supported and raised by Americans, funded by Saudis, has people with extremist disposition in its ranks and gets air support from Natanyahu... how can I expect it to be any Good?

I am very sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

*APNewsBreak: Turkey, Saudi in pact to help anti-Assad rebels *
By DESMOND BUTLER
May. 7, 2015 10:48 AM EDT

ISTANBUL (AP) — Casting aside U.S. concerns about aiding extremist groups, Turkey and Saudi Arabia have converged on an aggressive new strategy to bring down Syrian President Bashar Assad
......
The pact was sealed in early March when Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan flew to Riyadh to meet Saudi's recently crowned King Salman.

APNewsBreak: Turkey, Saudi in pact to help anti-Assad rebels

Early March - thats several weeks before Idlib offensive.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> *APNewsBreak: Turkey, Saudi in pact to help anti-Assad rebels *
> By DESMOND BUTLER
> May. 7, 2015 10:48 AM EDT
> 
> ISTANBUL (AP) — Casting aside U.S. concerns about aiding extremist groups, Turkey and Saudi Arabia have converged on an aggressive new strategy to bring down Syrian President Bashar Assad
> ......
> The pact was sealed in early March when Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan flew to Riyadh to meet Saudi's recently crowned King Salman.
> 
> APNewsBreak: Turkey, Saudi in pact to help anti-Assad rebels
> 
> Early March - thats several weeks before Idlib offensive.



What do they mean by 'pact'? The report doesn't mention any details, does it mean weapons supplies or ...? I don't see how they contributed to the Idlib offensive, with exception of urging some factions to coordinate it. No logistical support was provided nor do I believe it's necassary in this kind of war. Actually it does state that no weapons support is involved. So I don't understand what this 'pact' is about(besides taking credit for rebel success). They either provide support or remain nuetral.


----------



## Serpentine

Hezbollah has begun its operation along with SAA to clear rest of Al-Qalamun from Nusra filth. Pictures have already came out of dozens of dead Nus-Rats (can't post, it's graphic). 2 Hezbollah members also martyred today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Brigade Genral Kemal Dib killed today in Jisr al-Shughour






4th Div. Brig. Gen. Wael Hamad, a close aide to Maher Assad, was killed in Suweida today






Major General Yassin Abdo Mualla is killed






General Al-Muhanna is killed






Major General Nadeem Ghanem Jawad/airbase commander is dead too

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

Some reports stating 40 Hezbollah members killed on Lebanese-Syrian border due to Israeli air strikes

One being commander

Commander is supposedly Marwan Muginyeh , some Syrian rebel sources are claiming they killed dozens of Hezbollah members in Qalamoun



Mussana said:


> *In the name of Palestine *
> * The use and abuse of Palestine in Hezbollah’s rhetoric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From preschool, Palestine becomes the pulse of our lives. It is portrayed to us as the collective aspiration of the people in the whole region; our ultimate goal and raison d’etre. Those who want a free Palestine are good people; everyone else is bad. It is a black and white issue—no grey area for doubt or contemplation. There’s no alternative choice to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine in this sense is not a country, a geographical entity—it is an abstract value we use to measure people’s morality. It is a sacred call and symbolizes hope, justice, dignity. You don’t count if you don’t believe in Palestine, its complete liberation and identity.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has used Palestine as a yardstick by which to evaluate one’s patriotism, so when Hezbollah hijacked the resistance in 1982, it had to hijack Palestine along with it. And since that moment, Palestine has been at the very core Hezbollah’s rhetoric. The party’s popularity grew tremendously because people were already hooked to the idea of Palestine and assumed that whoever carried its cause must be right and upstanding. So when Palestine found itself with services, money and jobs, Hezbollah became undefeatable.
> 
> Palestine, Yemen and Syria
> 
> 
> But having woven the cause of Palestine so assiduously into its propaganda, Hezbollah and its regional allies cannot drop it again from their lexicon, no matter what happens; even if they don’t really care anymore.
> 
> Hezbollah has brought death and devastation to the people of Lebanon, assassinated its opponents, mass-murdered Syrians in the war in Syria, and is now helping to drag the whole region into an endless sectarian war, all in the name of Palestine.
> 
> On Friday, Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah gave a speech in which he commented on the Saudi-led operation against Houthis in Yemen. He was obviously alarmed by this development, and the takeaway from of his speech was nothing more than a condemnation and a ridiculously pathetic call for dialogue. But every part of his speech was interlaced with the significance of Palestine.
> 
> He criticized the Saudis for abandoning Palestine. “If the aim of the war on Yemen is to save the Yemeni people, then why did Saudi Arabia abandon the Palestinian people for long decades?” He also said that the latest developments in Yemen prove that “Arab states have never considered Israel an enemy.”
> 
> The irony is that while Nasrallah was speaking, his supporters on social media were using the same slogans the Party of God uses against Israel and simply replacing ‘Jerusalem’ with ‘Mecca.’ It was fascinating how the rhetoric didn’t change a bit. The same slogans, same graphics, and the very same choice of words were endlessly repeated, but applied to Saudi Arabia instead of Israel.
> 
> It was also ironic that while Nasrallah criticized the “foreign military intervention” of the Arabs in Yemen, his own fighters were busy killing Syrians in a country not their own. He assured us that “all invaders will lose,” while his troops carried on with an invasion of Syria that is now in its fourth year.
> 
> The power of denial
> 
> But the best part is that Nasrallah completely ignored the Palestinian refugee camp in Syria—Yarmouk—which has been under siege by Assad’s forces since December 2012. The Palestinians trapped in Yarmouk have been without water, food or basic services for 300 days. According to the Action Group for the Palestinians in Syria, Assad has tortured 357 Palestinians to death, and at least 819 are reportedly detained. At least 2,679 Palestinian deaths in Syria have been documented.
> 
> Yeah, all this in the name of Palestine.
> 
> In 2010, Fayez Karam, a Free Patriotic Movement (FPM) politician, was arrested for spying for Israel. FPM leader Michel Aoun is Hezbollah’s favorite ally in Lebanon, and yet having a spy within his movement did not hamper the alliance in any way. Karam was released two years later—though not because he was innocent—and still Hezbollah did not complain.
> 
> Why would they, when the highest numbers of those arrested for spying were among the party’s ranks? Quite simply, because the whole Palestinian cause and resistance are simply tools by which to establish Hezbollah dominance. And now that the battle has shifted to the region against the Sunni states, resistance is no longer relevant. They can’t stop harping on about it, though, because their supporters still believe that all this regional war and interference in Syria is somehow part of the fight against Israel and the struggle to liberate Palestine.
> 
> So, basically, whenever Nasrallah feels that he has nothing to say and that the situation requires common sense that he doesn’t possess, he brings up Palestine and everything comes out in the wash. That his followers will cheer is a given.
> 
> If Hezbollah dropped Palestine from its rhetoric, people might realize that what Nasrallah is really telling them is to drop their lives and families and join Iran’s army to kill Sunnis in the region. That wouldn’t work, would it?



This is unfortunately true. But it doesn't mean Arabs are any better. I wouldn't say it's killing Sunnis but fighting for their interests in Syria. And also for Iranian interests elsewhere. That's because Iran also corrupted the organization, it used to have its own priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> This is unfortunately true. But it doesn't mean Arabs are any better. I wouldn't say it's killing Sunnis but fighting for their interests in Syria. And also for Iranian interests elsewhere. That's because Iran also corrupted the organization, it used to have its own priorities.



This comment is exactly why Palestinians are here today .

I don't go further ...


----------



## Falcon29

The SiLent crY said:


> This comment is exactly why Palestinians are here today .
> 
> I don't go further ...



Your comment makes no sense, if you have something to say, say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Some reports stating 40 Hezbollah members killed on Lebanese-Syrian border due to Israeli air strikes
> 
> One being commander
> 
> Commander is supposedly Marwan Muginyeh , some Syrian rebel sources are claiming they killed dozens of Hezbollah members in Qalamoun
> 
> 
> 
> This is unfortunately true. But it doesn't mean Arabs are any better. I wouldn't say it's killing Sunnis but fighting for their interests in Syria. And also for Iranian interests elsewhere. That's because Iran also corrupted the organization, it used to have its own priorities.


Nope, the 40 killed were killed by us. Whenever Hezbollah gets its *** kicked by rebels they whine and say "Israel did it!"



Falcon29 said:


> Your comment makes no sense, if you have something to say, say it.


He's trying to say Palestinians should worship Iran because Iran said so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, the 40 killed were from us. Whenever Hezbollah gets its *** kicked by rebels they whine and say "Israeli did it!"



This was my assumption as well. Israeli sources declined to comment. And assigning it to Israel is pathetic, so you got commander killed and 39 other members and we know they won't do shit about it because they're busy advancing Iran's agenda all over Arab world and trying to smuggle explosives from Bahrain into Saudi Arabia to kill Saudis. 



Dr.Thrax said:


> He's trying to say Palestinians should worship Iran because Iran said so.



Well said. 

He greatly exaggerates Iran's role in Palestinian arena. Before this when it suits him he says Palestinian movements will suffer and all Palestinians will cease to exist as we ended support to them. But now to justify themselves in Arab world(Because they have no other way to) he will make it appear as if Iran has huge hand in Palestinian armed movements. Which isn't true as he has no idea where most of weapons come from or that they're made by Palestinians. Or that his government cut ties or downgraded them with the biggest armed movement in Palestine. This is getting pathetic and annoying. I never understood why Saudi's hated Iranians so much early on when I first joined forum. Actually I used to argue with Saudi's over it. Now that I spent some time to see what Iranians are really about I realized they don't give a shit about Muslims or Islam and just do everything to advance their national interests. 

Look at Yemen, they encouraged Houthi's to prepare to engage Saudi Arabia. Now Houthi's are getting hit hard but also Shia populated cities in Yemen are. Yet Iran won't intervene at all even though they claim to be protectors of Shias. ALl while they keep flooding SHias with religious propaganda that if they attack Arab Sunnis and destroy Saudi Arabia it will hasten Mahdi's arrival. ANd that all Shias should contribute to that but of course except the liberal Iranians or any Iranian citizen. These poor non-Iranian Shias are risking their lives because Iran is fooling them into assisting its political agenda in region. Arab states need to find a way to engage with them and pull them away from Iran because this is getting too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> This was my assumption as well. Israeli sources declined to comment. And assigning it to Israel is pathetic, so you got commander killed and 39 other members and we know they won't do shit about it because they're busy advancing Iran's agenda all over Arab world and trying to smuggle explosives from Bahrain into Saudi Arabia to kill Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.
> 
> He greatly exaggerates Iran's role in Palestinian arena. Before this when it suits him he says Palestinian movements will suffer and all Palestinians will cease to exist as we ended support to them. But now to justify themselves in Arab world(Because they have no other way to) he will make it appear as if Iran has huge hand in Palestinian armed movements. Which isn't true as he has no idea where most of weapons come from or that they're made by Palestinians. Or that his government cut ties or downgraded them with the biggest armed movement in Palestine. This is getting pathetic and annoying. I never understood why Saudi's hated Iranians so much early on when I first joined forum. Actually I used to argue with Saudi's over it. Now that I spent some time to see what Iranians are really about I realized they don't give a shit about Muslims or Islam and just do everything to advance their national interests.
> 
> Look at Yemen, they encouraged Houthi's to prepare to engage Saudi Arabia. Now Houthi's are getting hit hard but also Shia populated cities in Yemen are. Yet Iran won't intervene at all even though they claim to be protectors of Shias. ALl while they keep flooding SHias with religious propaganda that if they attack Arab Sunnis and destroy Saudi Arabia it will hasten Mahdi's arrival. ANd that all Shias should contribute to that but of course except the liberal Iranians or any Iranian citizen. These poor non-Iranian Shias are risking their lives because Iran is fooling them into assisting its political agenda in region. Arab states need to find a way to engage with them and pull them away from Iran because this is getting too far.


There isn't a way you can really dialogue with Shias. They have an inherent hate towards Sunnis, I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying it's hard. They always want their way, and they would rather stick to Iran even though Iran is f*cking them over rather than just stop the hatred. And modern day twelvers wouldn't be the way they are right now if it wasn't for that bastard Ismail I who converted the majority Sunni population of Iran forcibly, instated twelver shiism as the empire's religion, and added in the tradition of cursing the Sahaba (ra), pseudo-worshipping Ali (ra) and Hussein (ra), etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> There isn't a way you can really dialogue with Shias. They have an inherent hate towards Sunnis, I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying it's hard. They always want their way, and they would rather stick to Iran even though Iran is f*cking them over rather than just stop the hatred. And modern day twelvers wouldn't be the way they are right now if it wasn't for that bastard Ismail I who converted the majority Sunni population of Iran forcibly, instated twelver shiism as the empire's religion, and added in the tradition of cursing the Sahaba (ra), pseudo-worshipping Ali (ra) and Hussein (ra), etc.



Sadly I hate to admit that out of what I've observed, I can't manage to convince Shia's anything. When I tell them that Iran is using them as a tool in the region, I'm immediately rejected. And then they begin lecturing me, doing the usual thing that Iran is just opposing the Wahabi/Zionist agenda and the people of Yemen/Arab world also are. And that 'Islam' will prevail. They are too sectarian, I still don't believe going to war is solution. But it's highly likely they will try attacking Saudi Arabia in near future. The tragic part is most of them are well educated and not brainwashed, but they intentionally advance their agenda. I don't why some of them believe Iranians are divine or they're Iranian themselves. The way they make it sound as if the Prophet is Iranian, his family is Iranina, Mahdi will be an Iranian who will command Iranian army and defeat all 'Wahabi's' and that Allah deemed you must support Iran to be considered rightly guided. It's pathetic.

I'm no dawah guy so Saudi Arabia can do that to try changing their thoughts. I just speak what I see and use logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> He's trying to say Palestinians should worship Iran because Iran said so.



They can learn alot from you guys on how to become bffs with Israel. That's why they do bombing runs for you and provide you free treatment in their hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Falcon29 said:


> Very old video and they were most likely civilian refugees.


there are pics of SAA soldiers with dead bodies to graphic to post


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> there are pics of SAA soldiers with dead bodies to graphic to post



The video is from 2012.


----------



## beast89

Falcon29 said:


> The video is from 2012.



you sure? I would have have recognised it. There's pics of the dead bodies and Army showing off the war booty.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> They can learn alot from you guys on how to become bffs with Israel. That's why they do bombing runs for you and provide you free treatment in their hospitals.


Treatment is called the Hippocratic oath. Every doctor takes it, and every doctor who doesn't comply is a disgrace to all other doctors. This is basic logic, not sure if Iranian worshippers like you have the cranial capacity to understand that though. And no, they don't "do bombing runs for us." They have struck only Hezbollah positions in Syria so far.


Falcon29 said:


> Sadly I hate to admit that out of what I've observed, I can't manage to convince Shia's anything. When I tell them that Iran is using them as a tool in the region, I'm immediately rejected. And then they begin lecturing me, doing the usual thing that Iran is just opposing the Wahabi/Zionist agenda and the people of Yemen/Arab world also are. And that 'Islam' will prevail. They are too sectarian, I still don't believe going to war is solution. But it's highly likely they will try attacking Saudi Arabia in near future. The tragic part is most of them are well educated and not brainwashed, but they intentionally advance their agenda. I don't why some of them believe Iranians are divine or they're Iranian themselves. The way they make it sound as if the Prophet is Iranian, his family is Iranina, Mahdi will be an Iranian who will command Iranian army and defeat all 'Wahabi's' and that Allah deemed you must support Iran to be considered rightly guided. It's pathetic.
> 
> I'm no dawah guy so Saudi Arabia can do that to try changing their thoughts. I just speak what I see and use logic.


Yup. Iran is just butthurt about their empire, and they're using Arab shiites as meat shields. Not that Iranian shiites are any better at fighting 
It's funny because according to the hadith the Mehdi will be from Saudi Arabia and his army will be from Khorasan, aka Afghanistan, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Tajikistan. Funny thing is ISIS supporters also use this hadith to legitimize ISIS, while Iranians use it to legitimize themselves because they have a province named Khorasan. They have so much alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yup. Iran is just butthurt about their empire, and they're using Arab shiites as meat shields. Not that Iranian shiites are any better at fighting
> It's funny because according to the hadith the Mehdi will be from Saudi Arabia and his army will be from Khorasan, aka Afghanistan, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Tajikistan. Funny thing is ISIS supporters also use this hadith to legitimize ISIS, while Iranians use it to legitimize themselves because they have a province named Khorasan. They have so much alike.



Khorosan hadith is weak and fabricated, same with Sufyani hadith. No army will come from there. IN beginning Mahdi will be there to solve the situation in Arab world/ME region. Most people involved in beginning will be Arabs. After he succeeds in the objectives Allah gave him in the region, is when he will preach Islam, unveil original Torah and original gospel and ark of covenant to the Christians and Jews. And he will make truce deal with the West. Which I believe according to hadith will be broken eventually. During the wars after his emergence, there will be non-Arabs and Western converts who participate in them. But majority will be Arabs because wars will take place in Arab lands in the begining. A lot of people will make bayah to him but that doesn't mean they will fight. Fighting will be personal choice until it makes fard for adult males.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Treatment is called the Hippocratic oath. Every doctor takes it, and every doctor who doesn't comply is a disgrace to all other doctors. This is basic logic, not sure if Iranian worshippers like you have the cranial capacity to understand that though. And no, they don't "do bombing runs for us." They have struck only Hezbollah positions in Syria so far.



Yeah right I'm sure Israelis would gladly treat army soldiers because of the Hippocratic oath. Like I said fsa, aq and Israelis are bffs. You cant deny this obvious fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Yeah right I'm sure Israelis would gladly treat army soldiers because of the Hippocratic oath.


We'll treat them if they ask.



> Like I said fsa, aq and Israelis are bffs. You cant deny this obvious fact.


Its obvious fact because u say so?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Yeah right I'm sure Israelis would gladly treat army soldiers because of the Hippocratic oath. Like I said fsa, aq and Israelis are bffs. You cant deny this obvious fact.


Except, the Israelis treated SAA soldiers too. And civilians. A doctor is a doctor no matter the nationality.



Falcon29 said:


> Khorosan hadith is weak and fabricated, same with Sufyani hadith. No army will come from there. IN beginning Mahdi will be there to solve the situation in Arab world/ME region. Most people involved in beginning will be Arabs. After he succeeds in the objectives Allah gave him in the region, is when he will preach Islam, unveil original Torah and original gospel and ark of covenant to the Christians and Jews. And he will make truce deal with the West. Which I believe according to hadith will be broken eventually. During the wars after his emergence, there will be non-Arabs and Western converts who participate in them. But majority will be Arabs because wars will take place in Arab lands in the begining. A lot of people will make bayah to him but that doesn't mean they will fight. Fighting will be personal choice until it makes fard for adult males.


I know it's pretty weak, I'm sure Syria will be the beginning of an governance of Sharia, none of that ISIS crap. Sufyani hadith btw is purely shiite, there won't be any guy named Sufyani. Shiites hated Abu Sufyan (ra) and therefore called this non-existent evil the Sufyani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

^ if this is true, alhamdulillah, syukran


----------



## Aramagedon

ebray said:


> The commander of Marj Ruhayyil (Balli) Military Airbase who was killed on Thursday was responsible for orchestrating the barrel bomb campaign in Syria. rot in hell you bastard!
> 
> *Planner of Syrian barrel bomb attacks killed in Damascus*
> 
> *
> View attachment 219768
> *
> 
> _Damascus, Syria _– Maj. Gen. Pilot Nadim Ghanem Jawad, commander of the Balli Military Airbase of the Syrian army, was killed along with a number of security members in an incident, local sources reported on Friday.
> 
> According to reports, the death of Ghanem and his companions was caused by the explosion of a barrel bomb during preparations in the airbase. Pro-Assad forces use barrel bombs in the bombardment of opposition-held areas across the country.
> 
> Ghanem is considered as one of the pillars of the Syrian regime forces. He was responsible for the barrel bombs’ campaigns.
> 
> Balli Military Airbase is an alternative to the Damascus International Airport in case the is taken over by rebels, which explains the importance of the airbase for the Assad regime.
> 
> Ghanem has assumed the leadership of the airport and the “Brigade 64 helicopters”, from which the pro-regime forces used to conduct barrel bomb attacks on the Syrian cities, towns and neighborhoods which contributed to the killing of tens of thousands and the destruction of large areas of the country.
> 
> Planner of Syrian barrel bomb attacks killed in Damascus - ARA News


RIH FSA, ISIS, Nusra terrorists.


----------



## dearhypocrite

2800 said:


> RIH FSA, ISIS, Nusra terrorists.



i know you are sad because the world have less children & women murderer from now on

stay safe, my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

2800 said:


> RIH ISIS, Nusra terrorists, Assad, Hizbulshaitan, Akhoond fanboys


FIFY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Khorosan hadith is weak and fabricated, same with Sufyani hadith. No army will come from there. IN beginning Mahdi will be there to solve the situation in Arab world/ME region. Most people involved in beginning will be Arabs. After he succeeds in the objectives Allah gave him in the region, is when he will preach Islam, unveil original Torah and original gospel and ark of covenant to the Christians and Jews. And he will make truce deal with the West. Which I believe according to hadith will be broken eventually. During the wars after his emergence, there will be non-Arabs and Western converts who participate in them. But majority will be Arabs because wars will take place in Arab lands in the begining. A lot of people will make bayah to him but that doesn't mean they will fight. Fighting will be personal choice until it makes fard for adult males.


*West created taliban in Afghanistan to mock Imam Mahdi's (as) fellows, West created ISIS in Iraq and Syria with "black banners" to mock Imam Mahdi's fellows*. The real Khurasan is only *Iran's Khurasan* according to *100% of hadiths* and 100% of of historical claims, where eighth Imam is buied.
The hadiths about Imam fellows of imam Mahdi (as) and Sufiyani in Syria/Iraq who genocide Syrian and Iraqi people are 100% true we have hundreds of those hadiths about them. FYI west have put sniper men over towers in Kaaba because they are are afraid of Imam Mahdi (as).
At this time that we are talking they are afraid and shuddering from Imam Mahdi (as) and his fellows who claim are Iranians, and they want to make barrels between them and Israel very hardly. They are supporting FSA and ISIS at this time that we are talking.

http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...kurdish-sunni-country-is-funding-baghdad.html

US and Ankara agree to train Syria rebels in Turkey - Al Jazeera English

Have you ever thought why the west is persising that much to end Iran's nuclear program which think even can be 1% threat to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

dearhypocrite said:


> i know you are sad because the world have less children & women murderer from now on
> 
> stay safe, my friend


are you sure? ISIS and its cannibal allies are still around.


----------



## dearhypocrite

Irfan Baloch said:


> are you sure? ISIS and its cannibal allies are still around.



the quantity of murderer from isis also have become less & less day by day, if i'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Dead Hezzies and ISIS are my favourite dead people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hezbollah is silently busy killing Nusra terrorists in Qalamun and liberating areas in the mountains. 2 days into the operation and they have liberated more than 50 square kilometers around Asal-al-ward area to Brittal in Lebanon. Dozens of pics of dead Nusrats are already out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah is silently busy killing Nusra terrorists in Qalamun and liberating areas in the mountains. 2 days into the operation and they have liberated more than 50 square kilometers around Asal-al-ward area to Brittal in Lebanon. Dozens of pics of dead Nusrats are already out.


Interesting I guess Nasru needed something yo save face after the beating he has got else where. Only if nusra idiots were smart enough to dissacoiate themselves from the aq. Life for them would have beenmuch simpler.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Interesting I guess Nasru needed something yo save face after the beating he has got else where. Only if nusra idiots were smart enough to dissacoiate themselves from the aq. Life for them would have beenmuch simpler.


It seems someone isn't happy that Al-Qaeda's arse is being kicked.
Save face from what exactly? There isn't a single battle in Syria that Hezbollah has fought alone and lost. The fact that terrorists desperately claimed they have captured/ killed tens and hundreds of Hezbollah members in every battle only to be proved to be rubbish later shows that Hezbollah is a dagger on their sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah is silently busy killing Nusra terrorists in Qalamun and liberating areas in the mountains. 2 days into the operation and they have liberated more than 50 square kilometers around Asal-al-ward area to Brittal in Lebanon. Dozens of pics of dead Nusrats are already out.


God bless those heros, I hope all of the nusra elfs get killed asap.


B@KH said:


> look this started when a mid profile sunni cleric converted to shia in 79 and wrote a book that never got published and mentions all the stories and this book confused isi saudi cia mossad etc and they thought iran's conspiracy for dominance but they confirmed all hadiths from their own mullas and stated a campaign and this led to the beginning of creation of gangs from Taliban to many jewhadis gangs in Afghanistan. many books by puppets were written and paid by the agencies and the mullahs got lot of money from Saudi cia mossad isi . this is the whole saga of creation of terror by the west and Saudi. Now they have reached dead end and know nothing how to close it. But they want the terror to Overpower the govnerments and defeat Iran before they act for annihilation of the terror gangs they created. Interesting part is that west is angry on Saudi and all regional stake holders will be eliminated by the west after they think they will defeat iran.


West and Saudi are anti Islam and use hadiths to blackfacing Islam to gain their satanic interests...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah is silently busy killing Nusra terrorists in Qalamun and liberating areas in the mountains. 2 days into the operation and they have liberated more than 50 square kilometers around Asal-al-ward area to Brittal in Lebanon. Dozens of pics of dead Nusrats are already out.




Losing dozens of men and commanders according to reports.

Hezzies don't seem to understand their manpower problems will soon bite, and bite hard.

Nusra have barely bothered Lebanon and already Hezzies are stretched and asked the Lebanese army to take over some internal security details whilst Hezzies send men to the front lines.

Once Nusra/ISIS decide to really go for Lebanon, Hezzies will be tested to their limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

2800 said:


> God bless those heros, I hope all of the nusra elfs get killed asap.
> 
> West and Saudi are anti Islam and use hadiths to blackfacing Islam to gain their satanic interests...



Ofcourse. They use both Quran and Hadith to deface Islam (Peace).

All those mullahs due to their ignorance infact polluted themselves and destroyed peace and put themselves and their followers in Danger.

Khorasan was taken by the sunni caliph and added to his caliphate after he attacked and captured it.
His followers should know the borders of the province under their caliph. Interestingly the Khurasan of the Caliph is Persian and the terrorists cannot make a point or build their stories So they try to make the point from the periphery areas which are Sistan, Ghazni, Khandar, Kabul, Helmand and mosty Pashtun areas.

Khorasan and Yemen are safe and will always remain loyal to Islam.

So these Filthy terrorists can only fool themselves but yemen has given them a Huge setback and that is why Saudi, USA, Israel are angry and trembling with FEAR and trying their last ditch efforts to block Ansarallah and implant isil, Qaida

Time will come these criminals will disown these hadiths and We will be the people who will uphold and safeguard the sanctity of Islam (Peace).

Salute to the Household of the Prophet pbuh who sacrificed everything for Peace and for us. we Owe our lives to them.



GBU-28 said:


> Losing dozens of men and commanders according to reports.
> 
> Hezzies don't seem to understand their manpower problems will soon bite, and bite hard.
> 
> Nusra have barely bothered Lebanon and already Hezzies are stretched and asked the Lebanese army to take over some internal security details whilst Hezzies send men to the front lines.
> 
> Once Nusra/ISIS decide to really go for Lebanon, Hezzies will be tested to their limits.



Nusra or ISIS. these are chicks for Hezb.

Nusra/ISIS will not wait for one second if they get chance to go there.

Hezb is not worried from Nusra or ISIS.

they only problem is NATO invasion on Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

GBU-28 said:


> Losing dozens of men and commanders according to reports.
> 
> Hezzies don't seem to understand their manpower problems will soon bite, and bite hard.
> 
> Nusra have barely bothered Lebanon and already Hezzies are stretched and asked the Lebanese army to take over some internal security details whilst Hezzies send men to the front lines.
> 
> Once Nusra/ISIS decide to really go for Lebanon, Hezzies will be tested to their limits.



They have actually lost hundreds of commanders, only in past hour. Reports that they lost millions in this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Let us take pictures of some smoke and our flag on some random *** hill to prove that we're winning!
- Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> Let us take pictures of some smoke and our flag on some random *** hill to prove that we're winning!
> - Hezbollah



but but but they have a proof, a genuine one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

GBU-28 said:


> Losing dozens of men and commanders according to reports.



Terrorists in Qalamoun will have the same fate they had in Qusayr and Yabroud and they will never be able to enter these territories again which will pave the road for Hezbollah to focus on other fronts especially Daraa and Aleppo .



> Hezzies don't seem to understand their manpower problems will soon bite, and bite hard.



You're wrong , Shia population is increasing in Lebanon very fast :






Mentioning that Hezbollah has mostly used it's youth and new generations for 2-3 months period who are led by experienced forces helping them to have battle hardened forces for the future .

Check their casualties to get my point .



> Nusra have barely bothered Lebanon and already Hezzies are stretched and asked the Lebanese army to take over some internal security details whilst Hezzies send men to the front lines.
> 
> Once Nusra/ISIS decide to really go for Lebanon, Hezzies will be tested to their limits.



Nusra terrorists will have no future in Lebanon as the majority of people such as Christians , Shias , Druze and secular Sunnis are against them and starting any war in Lebanon will lead them to their graves like what happened in Arsal .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Marwan Mughniyeh (cousin of the swine Imad Mughniyeh) of Hezbollah returns to Lebanon in a body bag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dearhypocrite

ebray said:


> Marwan Mughniyeh (cousin of the swine Imad Mughniyeh) of Hezbollah returns to Lebanon in a body bag
> 
> View attachment 219876
> View attachment 219877



another dead terrorist tourist been sent home

how pity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> It seems someone isn't happy that Al-Qaeda's arse is being kicked.
> Save face from what exactly? There isn't a single battle in Syria that Hezbollah has fought alone and lost. The fact that terrorists desperately claimed they have captured/ killed tens and hundreds of Hezbollah members in every battle only to be proved to be rubbish later shows that Hezbollah is a dagger on their sides.


This is exactly the problem with u bunch u assume a little too much, and hardly get to use ur brain. That is if u had any left. 
Hiziz have lost many a battles and u know it too, just by saying stuff don't make things othrwise. Now I can go on and on, but then what can I tell a cheerleader of a terrorist outfit who would rather guard the dead and kill the living just because some tire headed jerk told him so. 

And I don't care for the nu seas, as I said Mr slow brain so read carefully and I quote
Only if nausea had an iota of sense and would dissacociate themselves from AQ.


----------



## DizuJ

40 Assad forces killed in the Latakian mountains

Syrian Rebels destroyed Assad regime building where troops were stationed in Arbin killing 15 soldiers

Rebels took control of Zamaniyah & Deir Salman villages in Eastern Ghouta, 7km north of Damascus International Airport. Several regime forces/Hezb killed/taken prisoner.

Last but not least, War criminal pilot Amar Mufid Tali from Tartous who used to drop CW & barrel bombs on civilians was killed in Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

ebray said:


> 40 Assad forces killed in the Latakian mountains
> 
> Syrian Rebels destroyed Assad regime building where troops were stationed in Arbin killing 15 soldiers
> 
> Rebels took control of Zamaniyah & Deir Salman villages in Eastern Ghouta, 7km north of Damascus International Airport. Several regime forces/Hezb killed/taken prisoner.
> 
> Last but not least, War criminal pilot Amar Mufid Tali from Tartous who used to drop CW & barrel bombs on civilians was killed in Ghouta
> 
> View attachment 219888


Good ridense may he rot in hell, a dead hero to the zombies. Beat your self in mourning boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

ebray said:


> 40 Assad forces killed in the Latakian mountains
> 
> Syrian Rebels destroyed Assad regime building where troops were stationed in Arbin killing 15 soldiers
> 
> Rebels took control of Zamaniyah & Deir Salman villages in Eastern Ghouta, 7km north of Damascus International Airport. Several regime forces/Hezb killed/taken prisoner.
> 
> Last but not least, War criminal pilot Amar Mufid Tali from Tartous who used to drop CW & barrel bombs on civilians was killed in Ghouta
> 
> View attachment 219888



a good SAA is a dead one, unfortunately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

dearhypocrite said:


> a good SAA is a dead one, unfortunately


Those poor people are defending their country the foreign terrorists and their supporters must rot in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

2800 said:


> Those poor people are defending their country the foreign terrorists and their supporters must rot in hell



after slaughtering their own civilian, you expect their relative to forgive their government so easily???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dearhypocrite

B@KH said:


> why he rot in hell. he is hero of his country military.



can you be called hero when your job is dropping barrel bomb indiscriminately in civilian town ( too be more specific, sunni civilian town)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

dearhypocrite said:


> can you be called hero when your job is dropping barrel bomb indiscriminately in civilian town ( too be more specific, sunni civilian town)?



you are just high in saying indiscriminately which is wrong.

I am not fan of Syrian regime but I know the opponents of Syrian regime too are the most unreasonable and most crazy people on planet earth. They will suck blood of each other even if they topple the regime. They all will Rot in hell. Hell is their ultimate destination. They already turned their country into hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

_


dearhypocrite said:



after slaughtering their own civilian, you expect their relative to forgive their government so easily???

Click to expand...

__If the West and their servants in the region did not create and train terrorists to fight in Syria nothing bad would happen to Syria. It is war of West terrorists vs Syrian army._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

2800 said:


> If the West and their servants in the region did not create and train terrorists to fight in Syria nothing bad would happen to Syria. It is war of West terrorists vs Syrian army.



nothing bad happen to saa, only civilian suffer



B@KH said:


> you are just high in saying indiscriminately which is wrong.
> 
> I am not fan of Syrian regime but I know the opponents of Syrian regime too are the most unreasonable and most crazy people on planet earth. They will suck blood of each other even if they topple the regime. They all will Rot in hell. Hell is their ultimate destination. They already turned their country into hell.



fsa & their allies are the most crazy people on planet earth, bashar army not?

are you crazy? or pretend to be crazy? opss........sorry, how dare me as people without "vision" talk like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

dearhypocrite said:


> nothing bad happen to saa, only civilian suffer
> 
> fsa & their allies are the most crazy people on planet earth, bashar army not?
> 
> are you crazy? or pretend to be crazy? opss........sorry, how dare me as people without "vision" talk like that



you yourself are not clear or else thought that with wahabi and Nato help FSA will become the King of SYRIA . This is Huge craziness. 

when Bashar was ready to hold elections, it is only the Nato allies they ask for Minus Bashar solution. again Craziness. 

Bashar is Syrian and he has a bigger following. IF the Nato allies claim that Bashar has no support then they should have allowed a democratic way to prove their claim.

It is only bullying of the FSA+allies the war goes on and they destroyed their country.

Minus Bashar Solution is just a Craziness.

War itself is the proof of craziness of the Bashar opponents.

The divided nation and sucking blood of each other is another proof of craziness.

How many proof you need more.

Now the carzy Syrians opponents have only one chance and that is NATO invasion.


----------



## dearhypocrite

B@KH said:


> you yourself are not clear or else thought that with wahabi and Nato help FSA will become the King of SYRIA . This is Huge craziness.
> 
> when Bashar was ready to hold elections, it is only the Nato allies they ask for Minus Bashar solution. again Craziness.
> 
> Bashar is Syrian and he has a bigger following. IF the Nato allies claim that Bashar has no support then they should have allowed a democratic way to prove their claim.
> 
> It is only bullying of the FSA+allies the war goes on and they destroyed their country.
> 
> Minus Bashar Solution is just a Craziness.
> 
> War itself is the proof of craziness of the Bashar opponents.
> 
> The divided nation and sucking blood of each other is another proof of craziness.
> 
> How many proof you need more.



how naive are you to think bashar & his gang less crazy than em (rebel)

if you think your laugh icon makes you look clever, carry on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

dearhypocrite said:


> how naive are you to think bashar & his gang less crazy than em (rebel)
> 
> if you think your laugh icon makes you look clever, carry on



you have only one chance that is NATO. but Syria will be divided in this case in minimum 5 countries.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I'm sure you're so informed about Syria @B@KH, because you speak with such confidence about the conflict.
Last time I checked, rebels don't arrest people for no reason, don't rape, don't bomb indiscriminately, don't use sarin or chlorine, don't execute without reason, etc. but the Assad regime does this. Yet somehow, rebels are crazier?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> rebels don't arrest people for no reason, don't rape, don't bomb indiscriminately, don't use sarin or chlorine, don't execute without reason, etc



Thanks for the joke bro, we needed a refresh in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Remember when I said ~20,000 shiites work to keep Assad in power? Well, I was wrong. It's 83,000:








Serpentine said:


> Thanks for the joke bro, we needed a refresh in this thread.


Give me an example then.

Rebel homemade 200mm mortar:
Ahrar al Sham | Hits achieved on Assad forces gatherings in the Assad Academy in Aleppo with a 200mm mortar:





Rebel manpower and weapons in Aleppo, according to Fateh Haleb (counterpart to Jaysh al Fateh):




"Unlimited ammo, 20,000+ Small arms, 1,600+ medium arms (LMGs/GPMGs), 170+ Heavy arms, 70+ armored cars, 60+ tanks."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Give me an example then.



Are you seriously asking me to show you proof of barbarism of rebels in Syria? To prove to you that they have killed innocent civilians? After thousands of pages of discussions on this forum? There is something called Google, you can use it. I'm not here to show proof of rebel crimes 4 years into the war.

A drop in the ocean:

Syrian rebels accused of crimes against humanity | World news | The Guardian

UN accuses Syrian rebels of crimes against humanity | News | DW.DE | 05.03.2014

New report says Syrian rebels committed war crimes

Syria: Executions, Hostage Taking by Rebels | Human Rights Watch

Syria rebels executed civilians, says Human Rights Watch - BBC News



Dr.Thrax said:


> Remember when I said ~20,000 shiites work to keep Assad in power? Well, I was wrong. It's 83,000:



This rubbish is only good for Al-Arabiya and AlSharq-Al-Awsat. Keep posting random pics with random numbers.

---------------------------------------------------------

Hezbollah operation in Qalamun:






Map of their advances:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Are you seriously asking me to show you proof of barbarism of rebels in Syria? To prove to you that they have killed innocent civilians? After thousands of pages of discussions on this forum? There is something called Google, you can use it. I'm not here to show proof of rebel crimes 4 years into the war.
> 
> A drop in the ocean:
> 
> Syrian rebels accused of crimes against humanity | World news | The Guardian
> 
> UN accuses Syrian rebels of crimes against humanity | News | DW.DE | 05.03.2014
> 
> New report says Syrian rebels committed war crimes
> 
> Syria: Executions, Hostage Taking by Rebels | Human Rights Watch
> 
> Syria rebels executed civilians, says Human Rights Watch - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> This rubbish is only good for Al-Arabiya and AlSharq-Al-Awsat. Keep posting random pics with random numbers.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah operation in Qalamun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of their advances:


Barbarism? Iranians talking about barbarism? Hilarious.
1st article - Massacre committed by AQ, condemned by all high ranking officials in most rebel factions.
2nd article - that was ISIS/AQ, not rebels. Ahrar al Sham doesn't operate torture centers, but does operate detention centers for SAA.
3rd article - same thing as the 1st.
4th article - same thing as 1st and 3rd.
5th article, same thing as 1st, 4th, and 5th.
Good try at trolling, clearly didn't work. I didn't support what happened in Latakia, nor did most rebel leaders, and obviously don't support ISIS's actions.
Not random pics, actually has decent information on there. And actual calculations. I thought you Iranians said you're good at math.
Advances? LOL. Map is biased. Especially when it portrays ISIS and AQ as allied in Qalamoun, which is false, since ISIS essentially pulled out after getting their asses handed to them by FSA and IF. And it doesn't even show other rebel factions, FSA/IF.
Try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metronome

hope the SAA wipes them all out with barrel bombs soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, to kill a rebel, on average a barrel bomb has to kill 89 civilians first. I hope you feel comfy in your seat, asshole.
> As I said, kill yourself before another gangrape. Maybe you'll re-incarnate into to the ape you are.


your "rebels" will be wiped out sooner or later, 89 or 8900 makes no difference.. once they're wiped out the world will be a much better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Maybe you'll re-incarnate into to the ape you are.


showing your real face of extremist quite easily

and it is quite funny you are saying a number of troops of 20 000 probably found on your internet source
then you change it to 83 000 from the same internet 
it makes you an expert on the field .. of saying bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> showing your real face of extremist quite easily
> 
> and it is quite funny you are saying a number of troops of 20 000 probably found on your internet source
> then you change it to 83 000 from the same internet
> it makes you an expert on the field .. of saying bullshit


So because I insulted him for his barbarism I'm somehow an extremist? He called for the killing of civilians.
20,000 reported upon by Sarabiany, an independent guy working alone. This 83,000 figure was recent, and it reflects reality much more since you basically can't find a soldier working for Assad without Labayki ya Zaynab on their forehead.

Syria Might Be Hiding Chemical Weapons From International Inspectors | VICE News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B@KH

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure you're so informed about Syria @B@KH, because you speak with such confidence about the conflict.
> Last time I checked, rebels don't arrest people for no reason, don't rape, don't bomb indiscriminately, don't use sarin or chlorine, don't execute without reason, etc. but the Assad regime does this. Yet somehow, rebels are crazier?



I have no concern what they do to each other. Let them Suck each other with full force. My point of discussion was some other and I blame the opposition for all mess in Syria. The Syrian opposition dance on the tunes of the foreigners and this is Foul. They destroyed their own country and now all countries are IN Syria. Syria is finished as one Nation or one country. Soon All will have their own Share of Syrian Pie and atleast 5 regions. Bashar alone is not responsible.


----------



## Madali

I like how these posters keep talking about how rebels are so awesome, but when you post evidence about their criminal acts, they keep saying, "No, they are not rebels, they are ISIS! No, they are Al Qaeda! No, they are terrorists not the real rebels!". Always excuses.

Be man enough and at least own up to who you support. Be honest, be proud, and be frank, and say you support ISIS & Al Qaeda & all the others against Syrian government, instead of being slimy and dishonest and fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

Madali said:


> I like how these posters keep talking about how rebels are so awesome, but when you post evidence about their criminal acts, they keep saying, "No, they are not rebels, they are ISIS! No, they are Al Qaeda! No, they are terrorists not the real rebels!". Always excuses.
> 
> Be man enough and at least own up to who you support. Be honest, be proud, and be frank, and say you support ISIS & Al Qaeda & all the others against Syrian government, instead of being slimy and dishonest and fake.



we are not like you that proud in killing innocent man

we know the different between good or bad act

your group of supporters seem blindly support without caring on civilian much

you just simply lump sum all the rebel groups as an 1 foreigner group that should be crush no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

dearhypocrite said:


> we are not like you that proud in killing innocent man
> 
> we know the different between good or bad act
> 
> your group of supporters seem blindly support without caring on civilian much
> 
> you just simply lump sum all the rebel groups as an 1 foreigner group that should be crush no matter what



So, tell me, which are the rebel groups you support?

Iran was willing to support actual work to reform Syria if needed, but what did the regional countries do? They poured money, weapons, and logistics to "rebel groups" to force Assad out, like short sighted idiots. What would have happened if they had succeeded? Would Syria have become a beacon of democracy, or AS EVERY SIMILAR INCIDENT IN HISTORY PROVES, that ones you destabilize a country using massive amounts of weapons & foreign fighters to create an unnatural revolution, the aftermath becomes worse?

Where would be then? You'd be probably talking about how the new government is not the real opposition, how it was hijacked by people pretending to be muslims, how it's the fault of America, or Israel, or maybe you'd find a way to blame ISIS on Iran, and you wouldn't give care if 10 years down the line, another country was completely ruined and the ISIS disease jumps to Iraq, pushes towards Iran and so on. 

This is what Iran was saying in *2011*, 
_"“The government should answer to the demands of its people, be it Syria, Yemen or other countries,” Mr. Salehi was quoted by the ISNA news agency as saying. “The people of these nations have legitimate demands, and the governments should answer these demands as soon as possible.”

Mr. Salehi cautioned, _*“A vacuum in the Syrian regime would have an unpredictable impact on the region and its neighbors.”*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ebray said:


> Marwan Mughniyeh (cousin of the swine Imad Mughniyeh) of Hezbollah returns to Lebanon in a body bag
> 
> View attachment 219876
> View attachment 219877

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaish al Islam with ISIS fighters.





Jaish al Islam are wearing the prisoner clothes. Except this time ISIS are the ones on their way to be executed, they were sentenced by a Sharia court for their crimes. The humiliation is great.

Roads to Damascus | archicivilians

Activists are reporting that at least 12 SyAAF planes in the skies above Jisr al Shughour, meaning some really important people are there. Hospital battle still ongoing, and rebels are currently clashing within the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaish al Islam with ISIS fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaish al Islam are wearing the prisoner clothes. Except this time ISIS are the ones on their way to be executed, they were sentenced by a Sharia court for their crimes. The humiliation is great.
> 
> Roads to Damascus | archicivilians
> 
> Activists are reporting that at least 12 SyAAF planes in the skies above Jisr al Shughour, meaning some really important people are there. Hospital battle still ongoing, and rebels are currently clashing within the hospital.


pics are fake
الصورة التي نشرت عن جيش الإسلام على أنهم يذبحون الدواعش غير صحيحة ونرجو من الجميع أن لا ينشر شيئا عن جيش الإسلام إلا من مصادره الرسمية

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ebray said:


> pics are fake
> الصورة التي نشرت عن جيش الإسلام على أنهم يذبحون الدواعش غير صحيحة ونرجو من الجميع أن لا ينشر شيئا عن جيش الإسلام إلا من مصادره الرسمية


aww.
Who posted that? I see all the Islam Army accounts are stating otherwise. I just want to confirm to make sure.
Just did research, apparently they're part of an Islamic Front film on ISIS.

Breaking: Regime has lost at least 5 armored vehicles (Tanks, BMPs, Shilkas, Gvozdikas, etc), and had over a 100 casualties today. (Note: casualty = dead or injured) All their offensives failed in Idlib. And rebels are about to take the Jisr al Shughour hospital, which has some high ranking prizes inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> All them people in the right wing are finished with extreme prejudice.


Ibn Taymiyyyyah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Interesting info coming from biggest regime mouthpiece in internet:






As u can see, even ISIS is almost exclusively Syrian. Rebel fractions have even higher percent of Syrians quite obviously. Good answer to all these morons claiming that its not civil war but foreign jihadist invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> Interesting info coming from biggest regime mouthpiece in internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As u can see, even ISIS is almost exclusively Syrian. Rebel fractions have even higher percent of Syrians quite obviously. Good answer to all these morons claiming that its not civil war but foreign jihadist invasion.



BS. Some groups might have a majority Syrians, but ISIS is mostly foreign. In the case of Syria, those 'foreigners' of ISIS are Iraqi. Or are you toeing the ISIS line that 'there are no borders between Syria and Iraq'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

> Syrian President Bashar Assad has placed his top intelligence official under house arrest for allegedly conspiring with the regime’s enemies to carry out a coup, the British daily _Telegraph_ reported on Monday.
> 
> Ali Mamlouk, who heads the National Security Bureau, was reportedly detained after he was suspected of maintaining contact with governments backing the Syrian rebels as well as oppositionists from abroad.
> 
> According to the _Telegraph_ report, key associates of the president, including those with access to him, “are increasingly turning on each other.”


----------



## Falcon29

United said:


> Syria's Assad regime arrests spy chief over suspected coup
> 
> it seems every syrian even those so called "loyalest" want assad the dog gone.



If reports are true, it doesn't make any sense. A coup will not change the situation and Assad himself isn't the problem. The war simply can't be won in long term. I doubt Assad has final say in military matters, if that is case there's no point in coup.


----------



## United

Falcon29 said:


> If reports are true, it doesn't make any sense. A coup will not change the situation and Assad himself isn't the problem. The war simply can't be won in long term. I doubt Assad has final say in military matters, if that is case there's no point in coup.



Assads fall is inevitable heck even ur neighbors are getting ready for post assad season 

Israel prepares for a post-Assad phase in neighboring Syria - ARA News

any rumble in enemies tent is good roYal rumble


----------



## Falcon29

United said:


> Assads fall is inevitable heck even ur neighbors are getting ready for post assad season
> 
> Israel prepares for a post-Assad phase in neighboring Syria - ARA News
> 
> any rumble in enemies tent is good roYal rumble



It does like it is coming to an end, not sure why Hezbollah is wasting it's resources/men in Syria. It's a lost cause and Hezbollah should rather focus on borders of Lebanon or it will get entangled into worse situation.


----------



## haman10

GBU-28 said:


> Hezzies


hezzies or muzzies . we've been called worse .

Merkava was sent to hell , a couple of thousand jihadi implantable explosive rats (JIER) are nothing in comparison .

have the best of times .


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> It does like it is coming to an end, not sure why Hezbollah is wasting it's resources/men in Syria. It's a lost cause and Hezbollah should rather focus on borders of Lebanon or it will get entangled into worse situation.



Because Syria is Hezbollah's lungs. Without Syria, their power reduces significantly.

Prior to ISIS, the majority in Lebanon did not want Hezbollah. It's a militia imposed on them by Tehran.

Now they only want them because their involvement in Syria has meant Lebanon is a target and the army is not strong enough to defend Lebanon.

Had it not been for the ISIS threat, 70% of Lebanon would be cheering the downfall of the Hezzies.


----------



## United

Falcon29 said:


> It does like it is coming to an end, not sure why Hezbollah is wasting it's resources/men in Syria. It's a lost cause and Hezbollah should rather focus on borders of Lebanon or it will get entangled into worse situation.



Iranians have succeeded in planing to destroy the militant group the had created.....wonder which country they are trying to impress 

Hezbollah's desperate recruiting in the Bekaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

GBU-28 said:


> Because Syria is Hezbollah's lungs. Without Syria, their power reduces significantly.
> 
> Prior to ISIS, the majority in Lebanon did not want Hezbollah. It's a militia imposed on them by Tehran.
> 
> Now they only want them because their involvement in Syria has meant Lebanon is a target and the army is not strong enough to defend Lebanon.
> 
> Had it not been for the ISIS threat, 70% of Lebanon would be cheering the downfall of the Hezzies.



I don't bother in that department, it's Lebanese internal affair. My analysis is that they can't do more than they already are in Syria and it's lose-lose situation. If you're worried about Israel, Hezbollah will never engage in a struggle with Israel. That's long gone, and Hezbollah values Iranian priorities more. Which is really stupid because their organization is going to collapse if Iran provides no support. They should be studying fall of Assad from now, and retreat to Lebanese borders. If Lebanon gets destablized then Jordan will too and it the chaos will reach Israel. All this with Shia/Iranian tension with Saudi Arabia. Going to be crappy year for the inhabitants of Middle East.

Even if Arab states have interest in Hezbollah's defeat, they know well if Lebanon gets into war it will not be possible to form government(At least one they want).


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> I don't bother in that department, it's Lebanese internal affair. My analysis is that they can't do more than they already are in Syria and it's lose-lose situation. If you're worried about Israel, Hezbollah will never engage in a struggle with Israel. That's long gone, and Hezbollah values Iranian priorities more. Which is really stupid because their organization is going to collapse if Iran provides no support. They should be studying fall of Assad from now, and retreat to Lebanese borders. If Lebanon gets destablized then Jordan will too and it the chaos will reach Israel. All this with Shia/Iranian tension with Saudi Arabia. Going to be crappy year for the inhabitants of Middle East.
> 
> Even if Arab states have interest in Hezbollah's defeat, they know well if Lebanon gets into war it will not be possible to form government(At least one they want).




It's a bit funny because you're always wanting others to care about you and your cause, but then state you don't bother about Lebanon because it's their affairs. They are impotent against Hezbollah and their country has been hijacked by Tehran. No legitimate government can operate and any major policies have to be run passed the Hezzies.

Best thing is for ISIS to be stopped from invading Lebanon by the coalition and for Hezzies to lose their power.

That way the Lebanese get their country back.


----------



## IR-TR

GBU-28 said:


> Because Syria is Hezbollah's lungs. Without Syria, their power reduces significantly.
> 
> Prior to ISIS, the majority in Lebanon did not want Hezbollah. It's a militia imposed on them by Tehran.
> 
> Now they only want them because their involvement in Syria has meant Lebanon is a target and the army is not strong enough to defend Lebanon.
> 
> Had it not been for the ISIS threat, 70% of Lebanon would be cheering the downfall of the Hezzies.



Yeah, just like 70% of Lebanon cheered Hezbollah after they beat Israel's crying little shitty soldiers in 2006? There is only ONE capable arab fighting force, and that's Hezbollah.


----------



## Falcon29

GBU-28 said:


> It's a bit funny because you're always wanting others to care about you and your cause, but then state you don't bother about Lebanon because it's their affairs. They are impotent against Hezbollah and their country has been hijacked by Tehran. No legitimate government can operate and any major policies have to be run passed the Hezzies.
> 
> Best thing is for ISIS to be stopped from invading Lebanon by the coalition and for Hezzies to lose their power.
> 
> That way the Lebanese get their country back.



Well that's a fantasy, you can't have it both ways. Either US/Israel support Hezbollah in defending Lebanese borders if groups in post Assad area go on offensive or they remain neutral.


----------



## azzo

Good good Hezbollah is cleaning their own neighborhoods from filth and saving us the trouble in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Jaish al-Islam fighters preparing to execute captured ISIS militants in Syria *


Role reversal


----------



## dearhypocrite

i don't know how the iranian feel if this hezbo become extinct after this

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Hussein

dearhypocrite said:


> i don't know how the *iranian* feel if this hezbo become extinct after this


who exactly?


----------



## dearhypocrite

Hussein said:


> who exactly?



whoever that loves this hezbo army so much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> Yeah, just like 70% of Lebanon cheered Hezbollah after they beat Israel's crying little shitty soldiers in 2006? There is only ONE capable arab fighting force, and that's Hezbollah.


Hezbollah goal was to "liberate" Ghajar farms and it failed miserably. Nasrallah is like his master Assad. Who started the war in 1973 to liberate Golan, achieved nothing except destruction and claims victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> Hezbollah goal was to "liberate" Ghajar farms and it failed miserably. Nasrallah is like his master Assad. Who started the war in 1973 to liberate Golan, achieved nothing except destruction and claims victory.



Dude, your so called 'invincible' wanted to 'destroy' Hezbollah and it's rocket arsenal. It achieved BUPKIS. It didn't even get more than 1.5 km into Lebanese holy land. They killed all those Merkavas and Israel ran away. Plenty of books and articles written by US military higher ups who were ashamed and embarrased by Israel's 'achievments'. Even some Israeli generals got fired. Yeah, blame it on rules on engagement. Hezbollah kicked your Tuches. Haha but hey, let's get back on topic man.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Dude, your so called 'invincible' wanted to 'destroy' Hezbollah and it's rocket arsenal. It achieved BUPKIS. It didn't even get more than 1.5 km into Lebanese holy land. They killed all those Merkavas and Israel ran away. Plenty of books and articles written by US military higher ups who were ashamed and embarrased by Israel's 'achievments'. Even some Israeli generals got fired. Yeah, blame it on rules on engagement. Hezbollah kicked your Tuches. Haha but hey, let's get back on topic man.



Hezbollah did perform well against ground invasion in 2006, most of us agree. It wasn't only Hezbollah fighting, Lebanese army, Amaal, Abdullah Azzam and Palestinian militias also took part. I don't know why Hezbollah-Israel conflict is mentioned in this thread. But today matching that performance on ground will be more difficult since the Israeli air force/army has upgraded heavily since then. That doesn't matter though since there likely won't be any conflict between Leb/Iz anytime soon.


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> Dude, your so called 'invincible' wanted to 'destroy' Hezbollah and it's rocket arsenal.


No, Israel never set such stupid aim.



> It didn't even get more than 1.5 km into Lebanese holy land.


Again bullcrap. Here Israeli soldiers in Marjayoun, some 6 km in Lebanon:






Hezbollah tactics is very simple: sit in bunkers and fire rockets. They managed to hit some tanks and soldiers, but u cant win any war with that.

Funny thing that Hezbollah beloved their own propaganda that they are coolest and strongest in the world and they recklessly attacked poor peasants in Quseir. As result they got bloody nose there, losing some 200. Since then they dont attack before leveling everything with barrel bombs and Volcano/Elephant rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah did perform well against ground invasion in 2006, most of us agree. It wasn't only Hezbollah fighting, Lebanese army, Amaal, Abdullah Azzam and Palestinian militias also took part. I don't know why Hezbollah-Israel conflict is mentioned in this thread. But today matching that performance on ground will be more difficult since the Israeli air force/army has upgraded heavily since then. That doesn't matter though since there likely won't be any conflict between Leb/Iz anytime soon.



I don't know either. Sure Israel has upgraded, so have their tanks. But there is one thing that's always true in warfare: both parties upgrade, or at least adapt to the other party's upgrades. And, in the end you need boots on the ground. Bombing entire Lebanon into the stone age will only anger the rest of the world and the Arab people (all muslims really). And in the end it won't conquer Hezbollah. Defender always have the moral high ground. But indeed Falcon29, let's get back on topic.



500 said:


> No, Israel never set such stupid aim.
> 
> 
> Again bullcrap. Here Israeli soldiers in Marjayoun, some 6 km in Lebanon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah tactics is very simple: sit in bunkers and fire rockets. They managed to hit some tanks and soldiers, but u cant win any war with that.
> 
> Funny thing that Hezbollah beloved their own propaganda that they are coolest and strongest in the world and they recklessly attacked poor peasants in Quseir. As result they got bloody nose there, losing some 200. Since then they dont attack before leveling everything with barrel bombs and Volcano/Elephant rockets.



Guy, do you realize how hysterical you sound? NOT 1.5 km but 6 km!!!11!!11 Behave. You're not a child I hope. Israel achieved NOTHING. Please refute that? Israel wanted a buffer zone.Hezbollah even almost sunk an Israel navy ship.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*CONFIRMED: US "Operation Rooms" Backing Al Qaeda in Syria
*
US policy think-tank Brookings Institution confirms that contrary to propaganda, US-Saudi "moderates" and Turkey-Qatar "Islamists" have been coordinating all along. 

*By Tony Cartalucci*

May 11, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - The war in Syria continues to drag on, with a recent and renewed vigor demonstrated behind an opposition long portrayed as fractured and reflecting a myriad of competing foreign interests. Chief among these competing interests, the public has been told, were the US and Saudis on one side, backing so-called "moderate rebels," and Turkey and Qatar on the other openly backing Al Qaeda and its various franchises including the Islamic State (ISIS). 




_
Image: The conflicts in Syria and Iraq are far from internal. Looking at a map of territory used or held by ISIS and other Western-backed sectarian extremists, it is clear that the current conflict is a regional invasion streaming out of NATO-member Turkey and US ally Jordan, now admittedly with the help of both Saudi Arabia and Qatar. _

However, for those following the conflict closely, it was clear from the beginning and by the West's own admissions that success hinged on covertly providing arms, cash, equipment, and both political and military support to Al Qaeda and other sectarian extremists, not opposed by Saudi Arabia, but rather by using Saudi Arabia as the primary medium through which Western material support could be laundered.

And this fact is now confirmed in a recent article published on the Brookings Institution's website titled, "Why Assad is losing." It states unequivocally that (emphasis added): 

_The involvement of FSA groups, in fact, reveals how the factions’ backers have changed their tune regarding coordination with Islamists. *Several commanders involved in leading recent Idlib operations confirmed to this author that the U.S.-led operations room in southern Turkey, which coordinates the provision of lethal and non-lethal support to vetted opposition groups, was instrumental in facilitating their involvement in the operation from early April onwards.* That operations room — along with another in Jordan, which covers Syria’s south — also appears to have dramatically increased its level of assistance and provision of intelligence to vetted groups in recent weeks. Whereas these multinational operations rooms have previously demanded that recipients of military assistance cease direct coordination with groups like Jabhat al-Nusra, recent dynamics in Idlib appear to have demonstrated something different. *Not only were weapons shipments increased to the so-called “vetted groups,” but the operations room specifically encouraged a closer cooperation with Islamists commanding frontline operations.*_

Overall, Brookings is pleased to report that with the infiltration and overrunning of much of Idlib in northern Syria, it appears their long-stated goal  of creating a seat of power for their proxies within Syria's borders and perhaps even extending NATO aircover over it, may finally be at hand. Brookings still attempts to perpetuate an adversarial narrative between the West and Al Qaeda, despite admitting that it was only with Western backing that recent offensives spearheaded by Al Qaeda itself were successful.

In reality, as far back as 2007, it was the admitted policy of the then Bush-led White House to begin arming and funding sectarian extremists, including Al Qaeda, through the use of intermediaries including Saudi Arabia. Veteran journalist and two-time Pulitzer Prize-winner Seymour Hersh in his report "The Redirection: Is the Administration's new policy benefiting our enemies in the war on terrorism?"would lay bare this conspiracy which has since then unfolded verbatim as described in 2007.

The above mentioned Brookings article also alludes to a grander geopolitical landscape taking shape beyond the Syrian conflict. It states in regards to the US now openly backing what is for all intents and purposes an Al Qaeda-led offensive that:

_The most likely explanation for such a move is pressure from the newly emboldened regional alliance comprising Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Qatar. The United States also is looking for ways to prove its continued alignment with its traditional Sunni Gulf allies, amid the broader context of its rapprochement with Iran._

The continuation, even expansion of the US-backed conflict in Syria is the most telling evidence of all regarding the disingenuous nature of America's rapprochement with Iran. The entire goal of destabilizing and potentially overthrowing the government in Syria is to weaken Iran ahead of a similar campaign of encirclement, destabilization, and destruction within Iran itself.

The fact that events in Syria are being accelerated, with Brookings itself admitting that "international and ideological differences," have been "pushed to the side," illustrates a palpable desperation among the West to finish the conflict in Syria in hopes of moving forward toward Iran before regional dynamics and Iran's own defensive posture renders moot the West's entire regional agenda, jeopardizing its long-standing hegemony across North Africa and the Middle East.

Similarly rushed operations appear to be underway in Yemen. With Western-backed conflicts embroiling virtually every nation surrounding Iran, the idea that the US seeks anything but Iran's eventual destruction, let alone "rapprochement" must surely have no one fooled in Tehran.

While Brookings enthusiastically reports on the continued destruction in Syria it itself played a part in engineering and promoting, it still admits that overthrowing Syria's legitimate government is not inevitable. While it attempts to portray Syria's allies as withdrawing support for Damascus, the reality is that if and when Syria falls, Syria's allies are indisputably next in line.

Iran will face an entire nation handed over to Al Qaeda and other heavily armed and well-backed sectarian extremists dreaming of a cataclysmic confrontation with Tehran, fueled by a global network of US-Saudi backed madrases turning out legions of ideologically poisoned zealots. And beyond Iran, Russia faces the prospect of its Caucasus region being turned into a corridor of terror aimed straight at the heart of Russia itself.

The conflict in Syria is but a single battle among a much larger war - a global war constituting what is basically a third World War, fought not upon vast but clearly defined fronts, but rather through the use of fourth generation warfare, proxies, mercenaries, economics, and information. For those that fail to see how Syria is linked to the survival of many nations beyond its borders and the very concept of a multi-polar world built upon the concept of national sovereignty, they invite not just Damascus' defeat, but that of the world as we know it.

_Tony Cartalucci, Bangkok-based geopolitical researcher and writer, especially for the online magazine“New Eastern
Outlook”._

Â CONFIRMED: US "Operation Rooms" Backing Al Qaeda in SyriaÂ Â Â   :Â Â  Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## usernameless

Turkey and the US are training FSA together as i write this. Yet, according to this article, somehow the US backs moderate rebels whereas Turkey apparently doesn't back the FSA moderate rebels it is training, but backs al qaeda, and even 'openly' on top of it??? this article doesnt make sense, sounds like a confused author trying too hard to come up with sensational conspiracy theories. before someone says that all rebels are the same, no they aren't. there is no reason for Turkey to arm isis/al qaeda, which are combating the FSA, thus harming Turkey's interest too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

It is sad to see persian propaganda all over the forum, this section of forum is almost a persian trash. They put everything on the internet, it doesn't matter of the article is garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> Guy, do you realize how hysterical you sound? NOT 1.5 km but 6 km!!!11!!11


You are screaming like little girl and talking about hysteria. 



> Behave. You're not a child I hope. Israel achieved NOTHING. Please refute that? Israel wanted a buffer zone.Hezbollah even almost sunk an Israel navy ship.


After Israeli withdrawal in 2000, Hezbollah claimed that it incomplete and that Israel should also leave Shebaa Farms. Thats why they constantly attacked Israel:

2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As result of 2006 war these attacks ceased, although Israel still controls Shebaa Farms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

I've heard Hezbodevil is getting an arse whooping recintly, i love it  

Godspeed to the brave Syrians fighting the Iranian occupation of their country

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## azzo

Oublious said:


> It is sad to see persian propaganda all over the forum, this section of forum is almost a persian trash. They put everything on the internet, it doesn't matter of the article is garbage.


It's a last ditch effort to slow down FSA steamrolling Assad/Hezbollat/ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> You are screaming like little girl and talking about hysteria.
> 
> 
> After Israeli withdrawal in 2000, Hezbollah claimed that it incomplete and that Israel should also leave Shebaa Farms. Thats why they constantly attacked Israel:
> 
> 2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As result of 2006 war these attacks ceased, although Israel still controls Shebaa Farms.



The !!11!!!!!1 is a giveaway, mocking hysterical people. I'm not hysterical. Well, Shebaa Farms are Lebanese ground I'd hope you agree. Why is Israel still there? It's not alright to occupy other people's land.


----------



## Aryan122

Oublious said:


> It is sad to see persian propaganda all over the forum, this section of forum is almost a persian trash. They put everything on the internet, it doesn't matter of the article is garbage.




Be carful about that. 99 percent of iranian members in this forum are from military.ir which is an online forum filled with islamist thugs and mullah puppets. If you read persian you can check the website out. Some members even operate with the same account names. And they are anything but persian. They are islamists. Today the vast majority of persians are secular and extremely anti mullah. So dont bring the race card into the game. The iranian members u see on this forum are mullah supporters and are desperately trying to save the mullas regime face by resorting to cheap debating tactics. The good news is the even in Iran nobody's taking these people seriously anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels doing their best to make children happy in Aleppo as the schools were closed today due to airstrikes:





And as for Jisr al Shughour national hospital, the rebels have taken the top floors. Regime is now holed up in the 4 underground floors of it. Rebels will probably just starve them out, as the regime troops can no longer receive supplies underground. Regime also executed civilians within the hospital and threw their bodies into cramped rooms along with dead soldier's bodies. Video of this:
*من داخل مشفى جسر الشغور الوطني*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hussein

Oublious said:


> It is sad to see persian propaganda all over the forum, this section of forum is almost a persian trash. They put everything on the internet, it doesn't matter of the article is garbage.


even a non Iranian article posted by non Iranian person... is still full Iranian
you're pathetic obsessed with Iranians



Aryan122 said:


> Be carful about that. 99 percent of iranian members in this forum are from military.ir which is an online forum filled with islamist thugs and mullah puppets. If you read persian you can check the website out. Some members even operate with the same account names. And they are anything but persian. They are islamists. Today the vast majority of persians are secular and extremely anti mullah. So dont bring the race card into the game. The iranian members u see on this forum are mullah supporters and are desperately trying to save the mullas regime face by resorting to cheap debating tactics. The good news is the even in Iran nobody's taking these people seriously anymore.


yeah sure . this is a conspiracy group of Iranians . we are all "mullah supporters" .
damned you're high. (or very childish)
better debate than criticizing the other not debate , which is a non debate attitude from your side. i have been used in my life from the pro ultras ("pro mullah " is a word often used by propaganda too), the pro MeK or pro royalists people like you . these people never debate but always use the same tactics= non debate . lot of people here in this forum debate and participate . you like it or not, at least debate, give contradiction
don't come with a non constructive attitude . thx


----------



## GBU-28

IR-TR said:


> The !!11!!!!!1 is a giveaway, mocking hysterical people. I'm not hysterical. Well, Shebaa Farms are Lebanese ground I'd hope you agree. Why is Israel still there? It's not alright to occupy other people's land.



The UN says Israel withdrew fully from Lebanon and no land claims by the Hezzies are legitimate.

The only reason the Hezzies kept claiming more land and another bush and another tree, is so they could justify holding onto their weapons arsenal and controlling Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

الأفغان؛ مرتزقة الأسد | مراسل سوري

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

*Syria's Mercenaries: The Afghans Fighting Assad's War*​
*



*
​Syrian dictator Bashar Assad is running out of soldiers and is forced to rely on mercenaries in his ongoing battle against rebels. Many of his foreign fighters come from Afghanistan -- men like Murad, who is now being held in Aleppo as a prisoner-of-war.



> *"I thought they would kill me immediately. But they bandaged me up and took me to their quarters. There was someone there who spoke a bit of Persian and he told me I didn't need to be afraid."*



Afghan Mercenaries Fighting for Assad and Stuck in Syria - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

............
IDF Rabbi @IDFrabbi 
#Damascus, #Syria will cease from being a city. (ספר ישעיה Isaiah 17:1). Until now it has been the oldest continuous city in world.

 6:20 AM - 12 May 2015

 , clown idiot 

..................



صفحة الثورة السورية @RevolutionSyria 
“CNN: U.S. officials: Assad losses in #Syria could become ISIS gains” 

................

Almanarnews English @AlmanarEnglish 



Syrian Army, Resistance Fighters Capture Key Posts in Al-Qalamoun #Syria #Middle_East http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?eid=210021&cid=20&fromval=1&frid=21&seccatid=23&s1=1 …

....................

Syrian Network_SNHR @snhr 
#Syria #SNHR: at least 22 victims in gov aviation barrel bomb dropped on Jisr Al Haj in Aleppo, May 12

 7:48 AM - 12 May 2015

...................


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, May 12, 2015
Free Syrian Army fighters cover their ears as they fire a rocket towards forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar Al-Assad in Deraa countryside May 11, 2015. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Faqir


----------



## monitor

* Syria crisis: Turkey and Saudi Arabia shock Western countries by supporting anti-Assad jihadists *





 
*Joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria*


 Kim Sengupta 





Tuesday 12 May 2015



 Print 
A A A
Turkey and Saudi Arabia are actively supporting a hardline coalition of Islamist rebels against Bashar al-Assad’s regime that includes al-Qaeda’s affiliate in Syria, in a move that has alarmed Western governments.

The two countries are focusing their backing for the Syrian rebels on the combined Jaish al-Fatah, or the Army of Conquest, a command structure for jihadist groups in Syria that includes Jabhat al-Nusra, an extremist rival to Isis which shares many of its aspirations for a fundamentalist caliphate.

The decision by the two leading allies of the West to back a group in which al-Nusra plays a leading role has alarmed Western governments and is at odds with the US, which is firmly opposed to arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s long-running civil war.

It threatens to trump Washington’s own attempt to train pro-Western opposition fighters, announced by President Barack Obama a year ago but finally launched only last week. The number of fighters involved is small and, crucially, the State Department insists that they would take the field against Isis and not against the regime.

The new joint approach follows an agreement reached in early March when Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan visited the recently crowned Saudi King Salman in Riyadh, diplomats have told _The Independent_.



In pictures: Syria air strikes
1 of 20






Next

Relations had been fraught between the Turkish president and the late King Abdullah, primarily because of Turkey’s support for the Muslim Brotherhood, which the Saudi monarchy considers a threat. But Mr Erdogan stressed to Saudi officials that the lack of Western action in Syria, especially the failure to impose a “no-fly zone”, meant that regional powers now needed to come together and take the lead to help the opposition.

The Army of Conquest – which also numbers the extremist groups Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa among its seven members – has a command centre in Idlib, northern Syria. Turkish officials admit giving logistical and intelligence support to the command headquarters. Although they deny giving direct help to al-Nusra, they acknowledge that the group would be beneficiaries.

They also acknowledge links with Ahrar al-Sham, which is held to be extremist by the US, but has fought against Isis, as has al-Nusra in some parts of Syria. Turkish officials claim that bolstering Ahrar al-Sham will weaken the influence of al-Nusra.

Material support – arms and money – have been coming from the Saudis, say rebels and officials, with the Turks facilitating its passage. The border villages of Guvecci, Kuyubasi, Hacipasa, Besaslan, Kusakli and Bukulmez are the favoured routes, according to rebel sources.

The joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria. Washington firmly opposes arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s civil war. It conducted air strikes against al-Nusra positions in Aleppo – claiming the group was plotting terrorist attacks on the West – on the first day of the current bombing campaign against Isis.

There have been complaints from the Saudis that the US, needing the support of Shia Iran against Isis in Iraq, and hopeful of an accord over Iran’s nuclear programme, is becoming less interested in the removal of Tehran’s client regime in Damascus.

Further evidence of dissatisfaction over the US approach among Sunni states came yesterday with the news that King Salman has withdrawn from a summit with Barack Obama at the White House on the Iran nuclear talks this week: he will be represented instead by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef. Of the six heads of Gulf States invited, only the emirs of Qatar and Kuwait are now due to attend.

Over Syria, the view of Sunni powers is that US action is too little, too late. It has been almost a year since Mr Obama first announced the $500m programme for the training of opposition fighters.

US officials maintained that the long run-up has been largely due to the strenuous vetting procedure for recruits. Several CIA organised “moderate” militias in the past had failed to stand up to the hardline groups and retreated, often abandoning their arms. One of the most notable and, for Washington, embarrassing, instances of this came last year when the Harakat al-Hazm gave up its bases and US funded advanced weaponry to al-Nusra. There have also widespread allegations of human rights abuses by the Western backed groups from local people.



Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Saudi King Salman met in March

So far, 400 recruits have been cleared by the Americans to receive light arms training in the current programme. The 90 who will start in training camps in Turkey, Jordan and Saudi Arabia are not expected to be combat ready for several months and the Pentagon estimates that it will take three years before a full force of 15,000 can be deployed.

A key sign of rapprochement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia has been over the Muslim Brotherhood. The Saudis welcomed the coup against Mohamed Morsi’s government in Egypt, but the group has been staunchly supported by Turkey since Mr Erdogan came to power. Now, say diplomats and officials, Saudi Arabia has accepted a continued role for the Brotherhood in the Syrian opposition.

Rebel fighters in Syria claim that after Western-sponsored groups lost ground to al-Nusra last year, Washington began to cut off funding for most of the supposedly moderate groups. Harakat al-Hazm, originally the most favoured of these, had its cash funding halved; the rebel Farouq Brigade had all funds cut off.

Abdulatif al-Sabbagh, an officer with Ahrar al-Sham, said: “The Americans backed people who said they were revolutionaries, but these people were corrupt and incompetent... Jaish al-Fatah is successful is because we all fight together. But we are all against Daesh [Isis] just as we are against Bashar. The Americans are bombing Daesh but doing nothing against the regime, that’s why we have got together to fight them.”

Jaish al-Fatah has made recent inroads into regime held territory, capturing Idlib and other towns and villages. Al-Nusra provided over 3,000 fighters for the operation which has put the rebels in a position to launch an offensive against Latakia on the coastal strip.

Separately, Jaish al-Fatah is said to be preparing for an attack on the regime-held part of Aleppo, the country’s largest city.

* Syria crisis: Turkey and Saudi Arabia shock Western countries by supporting anti-Assad jihadists *





 
*Joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria*


 Kim Sengupta 





Tuesday 12 May 2015


1K
 Print 
A A A
Turkey and Saudi Arabia are actively supporting a hardline coalition of Islamist rebels against Bashar al-Assad’s regime that includes al-Qaeda’s affiliate in Syria, in a move that has alarmed Western governments.

The two countries are focusing their backing for the Syrian rebels on the combined Jaish al-Fatah, or the Army of Conquest, a command structure for jihadist groups in Syria that includes Jabhat al-Nusra, an extremist rival to Isis which shares many of its aspirations for a fundamentalist caliphate.

The decision by the two leading allies of the West to back a group in which al-Nusra plays a leading role has alarmed Western governments and is at odds with the US, which is firmly opposed to arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s long-running civil war.

It threatens to trump Washington’s own attempt to train pro-Western opposition fighters, announced by President Barack Obama a year ago but finally launched only last week. The number of fighters involved is small and, crucially, the State Department insists that they would take the field against Isis and not against the regime.

The new joint approach follows an agreement reached in early March when Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan visited the recently crowned Saudi King Salman in Riyadh, diplomats have told _The Independent_.



In pictures: Syria air strikes
1 of 20






Next

 
 
Relations had been fraught between the Turkish president and the late King Abdullah, primarily because of Turkey’s support for the Muslim Brotherhood, which the Saudi monarchy considers a threat. But Mr Erdogan stressed to Saudi officials that the lack of Western action in Syria, especially the failure to impose a “no-fly zone”, meant that regional powers now needed to come together and take the lead to help the opposition.

The Army of Conquest – which also numbers the extremist groups Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa among its seven members – has a command centre in Idlib, northern Syria. Turkish officials admit giving logistical and intelligence support to the command headquarters. Although they deny giving direct help to al-Nusra, they acknowledge that the group would be beneficiaries.

They also acknowledge links with Ahrar al-Sham, which is held to be extremist by the US, but has fought against Isis, as has al-Nusra in some parts of Syria. Turkish officials claim that bolstering Ahrar al-Sham will weaken the influence of al-Nusra.

Material support – arms and money – have been coming from the Saudis, say rebels and officials, with the Turks facilitating its passage. The border villages of Guvecci, Kuyubasi, Hacipasa, Besaslan, Kusakli and Bukulmez are the favoured routes, according to rebel sources.

The joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria. Washington firmly opposes arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s civil war. It conducted air strikes against al-Nusra positions in Aleppo – claiming the group was plotting terrorist attacks on the West – on the first day of the current bombing campaign against Isis.

There have been complaints from the Saudis that the US, needing the support of Shia Iran against Isis in Iraq, and hopeful of an accord over Iran’s nuclear programme, is becoming less interested in the removal of Tehran’s client regime in Damascus.

Further evidence of dissatisfaction over the US approach among Sunni states came yesterday with the news that King Salman has withdrawn from a summit with Barack Obama at the White House on the Iran nuclear talks this week: he will be represented instead by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef. Of the six heads of Gulf States invited, only the emirs of Qatar and Kuwait are now due to attend.

Over Syria, the view of Sunni powers is that US action is too little, too late. It has been almost a year since Mr Obama first announced the $500m programme for the training of opposition fighters.

US officials maintained that the long run-up has been largely due to the strenuous vetting procedure for recruits. Several CIA organised “moderate” militias in the past had failed to stand up to the hardline groups and retreated, often abandoning their arms. One of the most notable and, for Washington, embarrassing, instances of this came last year when the Harakat al-Hazm gave up its bases and US funded advanced weaponry to al-Nusra. There have also widespread allegations of human rights abuses by the Western backed groups from local people.



Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Saudi King Salman met in March

So far, 400 recruits have been cleared by the Americans to receive light arms training in the current programme. The 90 who will start in training camps in Turkey, Jordan and Saudi Arabia are not expected to be combat ready for several months and the Pentagon estimates that it will take three years before a full force of 15,000 can be deployed.

A key sign of rapprochement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia has been over the Muslim Brotherhood. The Saudis welcomed the coup against Mohamed Morsi’s government in Egypt, but the group has been staunchly supported by Turkey since Mr Erdogan came to power. Now, say diplomats and officials, Saudi Arabia has accepted a continued role for the Brotherhood in the Syrian opposition.

Rebel fighters in Syria claim that after Western-sponsored groups lost ground to al-Nusra last year, Washington began to cut off funding for most of the supposedly moderate groups. Harakat al-Hazm, originally the most favoured of these, had its cash funding halved; the rebel Farouq Brigade had all funds cut off.

Abdulatif al-Sabbagh, an officer with Ahrar al-Sham, said: “The Americans backed people who said they were revolutionaries, but these people were corrupt and incompetent... Jaish al-Fatah is successful is because we all fight together. But we are all against Daesh [Isis] just as we are against Bashar. The Americans are bombing Daesh but doing nothing against the regime, that’s why we have got together to fight them.”

Jaish al-Fatah has made recent inroads into regime held territory, capturing Idlib and other towns and villages. Al-Nusra provided over 3,000 fighters for the operation which has put the rebels in a position to launch an offensive against Latakia on the coastal strip.

Separately, Jaish al-Fatah is said to be preparing for an attack on the regime-held part of Aleppo, the country’s largest city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hezbollah guy on the left and a Syrian army ranger on the right. Anyone know what gun the ranger has?


----------



## Aramagedon

monitor said:


> * Syria crisis: Turkey and Saudi Arabia shock Western countries by supporting anti-Assad jihadists *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria*
> 
> 
> Kim Sengupta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday 12 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> A A A
> Turkey and Saudi Arabia are actively supporting a hardline coalition of Islamist rebels against Bashar al-Assad’s regime that includes al-Qaeda’s affiliate in Syria, in a move that has alarmed Western governments.
> 
> The two countries are focusing their backing for the Syrian rebels on the combined Jaish al-Fatah, or the Army of Conquest, a command structure for jihadist groups in Syria that includes Jabhat al-Nusra, an extremist rival to Isis which shares many of its aspirations for a fundamentalist caliphate.
> 
> The decision by the two leading allies of the West to back a group in which al-Nusra plays a leading role has alarmed Western governments and is at odds with the US, which is firmly opposed to arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s long-running civil war.
> 
> It threatens to trump Washington’s own attempt to train pro-Western opposition fighters, announced by President Barack Obama a year ago but finally launched only last week. The number of fighters involved is small and, crucially, the State Department insists that they would take the field against Isis and not against the regime.
> 
> The new joint approach follows an agreement reached in early March when Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan visited the recently crowned Saudi King Salman in Riyadh, diplomats have told _The Independent_.
> 
> 
> 
> In pictures: Syria air strikes
> 1 of 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next
> 
> Relations had been fraught between the Turkish president and the late King Abdullah, primarily because of Turkey’s support for the Muslim Brotherhood, which the Saudi monarchy considers a threat. But Mr Erdogan stressed to Saudi officials that the lack of Western action in Syria, especially the failure to impose a “no-fly zone”, meant that regional powers now needed to come together and take the lead to help the opposition.
> 
> The Army of Conquest – which also numbers the extremist groups Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa among its seven members – has a command centre in Idlib, northern Syria. Turkish officials admit giving logistical and intelligence support to the command headquarters. Although they deny giving direct help to al-Nusra, they acknowledge that the group would be beneficiaries.
> 
> They also acknowledge links with Ahrar al-Sham, which is held to be extremist by the US, but has fought against Isis, as has al-Nusra in some parts of Syria. Turkish officials claim that bolstering Ahrar al-Sham will weaken the influence of al-Nusra.
> 
> Material support – arms and money – have been coming from the Saudis, say rebels and officials, with the Turks facilitating its passage. The border villages of Guvecci, Kuyubasi, Hacipasa, Besaslan, Kusakli and Bukulmez are the favoured routes, according to rebel sources.
> 
> The joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria. Washington firmly opposes arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s civil war. It conducted air strikes against al-Nusra positions in Aleppo – claiming the group was plotting terrorist attacks on the West – on the first day of the current bombing campaign against Isis.
> 
> There have been complaints from the Saudis that the US, needing the support of Shia Iran against Isis in Iraq, and hopeful of an accord over Iran’s nuclear programme, is becoming less interested in the removal of Tehran’s client regime in Damascus.
> 
> Further evidence of dissatisfaction over the US approach among Sunni states came yesterday with the news that King Salman has withdrawn from a summit with Barack Obama at the White House on the Iran nuclear talks this week: he will be represented instead by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef. Of the six heads of Gulf States invited, only the emirs of Qatar and Kuwait are now due to attend.
> 
> Over Syria, the view of Sunni powers is that US action is too little, too late. It has been almost a year since Mr Obama first announced the $500m programme for the training of opposition fighters.
> 
> US officials maintained that the long run-up has been largely due to the strenuous vetting procedure for recruits. Several CIA organised “moderate” militias in the past had failed to stand up to the hardline groups and retreated, often abandoning their arms. One of the most notable and, for Washington, embarrassing, instances of this came last year when the Harakat al-Hazm gave up its bases and US funded advanced weaponry to al-Nusra. There have also widespread allegations of human rights abuses by the Western backed groups from local people.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Saudi King Salman met in March
> 
> So far, 400 recruits have been cleared by the Americans to receive light arms training in the current programme. The 90 who will start in training camps in Turkey, Jordan and Saudi Arabia are not expected to be combat ready for several months and the Pentagon estimates that it will take three years before a full force of 15,000 can be deployed.
> 
> A key sign of rapprochement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia has been over the Muslim Brotherhood. The Saudis welcomed the coup against Mohamed Morsi’s government in Egypt, but the group has been staunchly supported by Turkey since Mr Erdogan came to power. Now, say diplomats and officials, Saudi Arabia has accepted a continued role for the Brotherhood in the Syrian opposition.
> 
> Rebel fighters in Syria claim that after Western-sponsored groups lost ground to al-Nusra last year, Washington began to cut off funding for most of the supposedly moderate groups. Harakat al-Hazm, originally the most favoured of these, had its cash funding halved; the rebel Farouq Brigade had all funds cut off.
> 
> Abdulatif al-Sabbagh, an officer with Ahrar al-Sham, said: “The Americans backed people who said they were revolutionaries, but these people were corrupt and incompetent... Jaish al-Fatah is successful is because we all fight together. But we are all against Daesh [Isis] just as we are against Bashar. The Americans are bombing Daesh but doing nothing against the regime, that’s why we have got together to fight them.”
> 
> Jaish al-Fatah has made recent inroads into regime held territory, capturing Idlib and other towns and villages. Al-Nusra provided over 3,000 fighters for the operation which has put the rebels in a position to launch an offensive against Latakia on the coastal strip.
> 
> Separately, Jaish al-Fatah is said to be preparing for an attack on the regime-held part of Aleppo, the country’s largest city.
> 
> * Syria crisis: Turkey and Saudi Arabia shock Western countries by supporting anti-Assad jihadists *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria*
> 
> 
> Kim Sengupta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday 12 May 2015
> 
> 
> 1K
> Print
> A A A
> Turkey and Saudi Arabia are actively supporting a hardline coalition of Islamist rebels against Bashar al-Assad’s regime that includes al-Qaeda’s affiliate in Syria, in a move that has alarmed Western governments.
> 
> The two countries are focusing their backing for the Syrian rebels on the combined Jaish al-Fatah, or the Army of Conquest, a command structure for jihadist groups in Syria that includes Jabhat al-Nusra, an extremist rival to Isis which shares many of its aspirations for a fundamentalist caliphate.
> 
> The decision by the two leading allies of the West to back a group in which al-Nusra plays a leading role has alarmed Western governments and is at odds with the US, which is firmly opposed to arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s long-running civil war.
> 
> It threatens to trump Washington’s own attempt to train pro-Western opposition fighters, announced by President Barack Obama a year ago but finally launched only last week. The number of fighters involved is small and, crucially, the State Department insists that they would take the field against Isis and not against the regime.
> 
> The new joint approach follows an agreement reached in early March when Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan visited the recently crowned Saudi King Salman in Riyadh, diplomats have told _The Independent_.
> 
> 
> 
> In pictures: Syria air strikes
> 1 of 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next
> 
> Relations had been fraught between the Turkish president and the late King Abdullah, primarily because of Turkey’s support for the Muslim Brotherhood, which the Saudi monarchy considers a threat. But Mr Erdogan stressed to Saudi officials that the lack of Western action in Syria, especially the failure to impose a “no-fly zone”, meant that regional powers now needed to come together and take the lead to help the opposition.
> 
> The Army of Conquest – which also numbers the extremist groups Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa among its seven members – has a command centre in Idlib, northern Syria. Turkish officials admit giving logistical and intelligence support to the command headquarters. Although they deny giving direct help to al-Nusra, they acknowledge that the group would be beneficiaries.
> 
> They also acknowledge links with Ahrar al-Sham, which is held to be extremist by the US, but has fought against Isis, as has al-Nusra in some parts of Syria. Turkish officials claim that bolstering Ahrar al-Sham will weaken the influence of al-Nusra.
> 
> Material support – arms and money – have been coming from the Saudis, say rebels and officials, with the Turks facilitating its passage. The border villages of Guvecci, Kuyubasi, Hacipasa, Besaslan, Kusakli and Bukulmez are the favoured routes, according to rebel sources.
> 
> The joint approach by Turkey and Saudi Arabia graphically illustrates how the interests of the Sunni regional powers are diverging from those of the US in Syria. Washington firmly opposes arming and funding jihadist extremists in Syria’s civil war. It conducted air strikes against al-Nusra positions in Aleppo – claiming the group was plotting terrorist attacks on the West – on the first day of the current bombing campaign against Isis.
> 
> There have been complaints from the Saudis that the US, needing the support of Shia Iran against Isis in Iraq, and hopeful of an accord over Iran’s nuclear programme, is becoming less interested in the removal of Tehran’s client regime in Damascus.
> 
> Further evidence of dissatisfaction over the US approach among Sunni states came yesterday with the news that King Salman has withdrawn from a summit with Barack Obama at the White House on the Iran nuclear talks this week: he will be represented instead by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef. Of the six heads of Gulf States invited, only the emirs of Qatar and Kuwait are now due to attend.
> 
> Over Syria, the view of Sunni powers is that US action is too little, too late. It has been almost a year since Mr Obama first announced the $500m programme for the training of opposition fighters.
> 
> US officials maintained that the long run-up has been largely due to the strenuous vetting procedure for recruits. Several CIA organised “moderate” militias in the past had failed to stand up to the hardline groups and retreated, often abandoning their arms. One of the most notable and, for Washington, embarrassing, instances of this came last year when the Harakat al-Hazm gave up its bases and US funded advanced weaponry to al-Nusra. There have also widespread allegations of human rights abuses by the Western backed groups from local people.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Saudi King Salman met in March
> 
> So far, 400 recruits have been cleared by the Americans to receive light arms training in the current programme. The 90 who will start in training camps in Turkey, Jordan and Saudi Arabia are not expected to be combat ready for several months and the Pentagon estimates that it will take three years before a full force of 15,000 can be deployed.
> 
> A key sign of rapprochement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia has been over the Muslim Brotherhood. The Saudis welcomed the coup against Mohamed Morsi’s government in Egypt, but the group has been staunchly supported by Turkey since Mr Erdogan came to power. Now, say diplomats and officials, Saudi Arabia has accepted a continued role for the Brotherhood in the Syrian opposition.
> 
> Rebel fighters in Syria claim that after Western-sponsored groups lost ground to al-Nusra last year, Washington began to cut off funding for most of the supposedly moderate groups. Harakat al-Hazm, originally the most favoured of these, had its cash funding halved; the rebel Farouq Brigade had all funds cut off.
> 
> Abdulatif al-Sabbagh, an officer with Ahrar al-Sham, said: “The Americans backed people who said they were revolutionaries, but these people were corrupt and incompetent... Jaish al-Fatah is successful is because we all fight together. But we are all against Daesh [Isis] just as we are against Bashar. The Americans are bombing Daesh but doing nothing against the regime, that’s why we have got together to fight them.”
> 
> Jaish al-Fatah has made recent inroads into regime held territory, capturing Idlib and other towns and villages. Al-Nusra provided over 3,000 fighters for the operation which has put the rebels in a position to launch an offensive against Latakia on the coastal strip.
> 
> Separately, Jaish al-Fatah is said to be preparing for an attack on the regime-held part of Aleppo, the country’s largest city.


These terrorist regimes have not tasted terrorism, I hope they taste terrorism in their country.


----------



## Superboy

Syrian made Khaibar 302 mm heavy rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Two children have starved in *Douma* due to the total siege imposed by the '_Resistance_'.

*#Al-Qalamoun: Some Identified Hizbullah Members Who were Killed a While Ago*




*Names (1-6):*

Muhammad Hasan
Muhammad Ridha
Mansour Kamil
Abbas Husain
Khudhr Hasan
Hasan Muhammad
*Nationality:* Lebanese

*Exception:* *#7* is *Ali Al-Mousawi*, an *Iraqi* who was killed in the *Eastern Ghouta* and is not related to *Hizbullah* .

But there were also :




*Names (left-right):* Basil Muhammad, Hasan Mahmoud, Marwan Kadhim and Hisham Muhammad
*Allegiance:* Hizbullah
*Nationality:* Lebanese
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Al-Qalamoun: Nearly Ten Hizbullah Members were Captured*




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Reef Dimashq: Rebels Have Advanced in Deir Salman in the Eastern Ghouta*




*Assadists *have written on the wall :
- "Al-Assad or we burn down the nation", "Ya Zaynab", "Ya Husain", ...etc.
With some mistakes like "ابنت" instead of "ابنة", ...illiterate ? or non-Arabs..?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Homs: ISIS Committed Two Suicide Bombings in Two Districts*




*ISIS* claimed responsibility for two motorbike bombings in the *Alawite* majority districts of *Al-Zahra'* and *Ikrima* (regime-held). Four civilians were killed and *28* were wounded .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Aleppo: The Regime is Still 'Resisting'*




More than *20* were martyred and *10s *were wounded due to regime's airstrikes on the rebel-held *Jisr Al-Haj* .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Daraa: More Pics For the Shiite Afghan Army (SAA)*




These photos were taken in *Al-Yarmouk Private University* .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They say *Muhammad Hasan* (refer to the first section of this post) used to be... :




...as '_romantic_' as *Ariel Sharon* .


jamahir said:


> *anna news channel knows more about syria* than you or the traitor here ( thrax ) and one 'female traitor' ( forget her user-name ).


Could you tag us the next time, please ?, I cannot run after you all day .


jamahir said:


> @vostok @ptldM3 what are they saying??]


Anna News knows more that *you don't even understand what they say*.
I have never said I know everything, actually, I wasn't interested in politics and I have zero-knowledge with regards to military. The problem is, rebels have once liberated large areas before and the regime took it back by destroying entire districts and displacing millions, *which is the reason why %80 of us are now in poverty* (*Source:* The Guardian), *means you cannot access the internet*, *and even if you had enough money*, *how can you go online when you don't have electricity ?*, that's for the rebel-held areas as for *Assad* haters in the regime-held areas, *they won't dare to say something against him online or in real life*, *why do you think they tortured to death 13,000 civilians ?*

And since I am living a better life than most of others, I am just doing my job here and I am not looking for anything other than this .

Anyway, you don't need to reply as I am not willing to debate, you personally sir, if I talked to you about *Kareena*'s hair-style, we would end up talking about *Gaddafi*'s shoe size .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hussein

Superboy said:


> Hezbollah guy on the left and a Syrian army ranger on the right. Anyone know what gun the ranger has?


M16
(of course it is not given by US but obtained other way)


----------



## Superboy

Hussein said:


> M16
> (of course it is not given by US but obtained other way)




They have different versions of M16 or does that Hezbollah guy have an M4?

could also be this 

Norinco CQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## azzo

Shiites are lost, one time Saudi Arabia is opposing the US and western world by supporting the Syrian resistance, the other ,Saudis are part of the American Zionists Israeli conspiracy etc etc. So which one is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> They have different versions of M16 or does that Hezbollah guy have an M4?
> 
> could also be this
> 
> Norinco CQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Not a Norinco, Norinco has a revolver-style pistol grip. From the way the guy is holding it it doesn't look like it. Probably received from Hezbollah who jacked it from Lebanese army.
And yes, the Hezbollah terrorist does have an M4.



Antaréss said:


> Two children have starved in *Douma* due to the total siege imposed by the '_Resistance_'.
> 
> *#Al-Qalamoun: Some Identified Hizbullah Members Who were Killed a While Ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names (1-6):*
> 
> Muhammad Hasan
> Muhammad Ridha
> Mansour Kamil
> Abbas Husain
> Khudhr Hasan
> Hasan Muhammad
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> *Exception:* *#7* is *Ali Al-Mousawi*, an *Iraqi* who was killed in the *Eastern Ghouta* and is not related to *Hizbullah* .
> 
> But there were also :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names (left-right):* Basil Muhammad, Hasan Mahmoud, Marwan Kadhim and Hisham Muhammad
> *Allegiance:* Hizbullah
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Al-Qalamoun: Nearly Ten Hizbullah Members were Captured*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Reef Dimashq: Rebels Have Advanced in Deir Salman in the Eastern Ghouta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Assadists *have written on the wall :
> - "Al-Assad or we burn down the nation", "Ya Zaynab", "Ya Husain", ...etc.
> With some mistakes like "ابنت" instead of "ابنة", ...illiterate ? or non-Arabs..?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Homs: ISIS Committed Two Suicide Bombings in Two Districts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISIS* claimed responsibility for two motorbike bombings in the *Alawite* majority districts of *Al-Zahra'* and *Ikrima* (regime-held). Four civilians were killed and *28* were wounded .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Aleppo: The Regime is Still 'Resisting'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than *20* were martyred and *10s *were wounded due to regime's airstrikes on the rebel-held *Jisr Al-Haj* .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Daraa: More Pics For the Shiite Afghan Army (SAA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken in *Al-Yarmouk Private University* .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> They say *Muhammad Hasan* (refer to the first section of this post) used to be... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as '_romantic_' as *Ariel Sharon* .
> Could you tag us the next time, please ?, I cannot run after you all day .
> Anna News knows more that *you don't even understand what they say*.
> I have never said I know everything, actually, I wasn't interested in politics and I have zero-knowledge with regards to military. The problem is, rebels have once liberated large areas before and the regime took it back by destroying entire districts and displacing millions, *which is the reason why %80 of us are now in poverty* (*Source:* The Guardian), *means you cannot access the internet*, *and even if you had enough money*, *how can you go online when you don't have electricity ?*, that's for the rebel-held areas as for *Assad* haters in the regime-held areas, *they won't dare to say something against him online or in real life*, *why do you think they tortured to death 13,000 civilians ?*
> 
> And since I am living a better life than most of others, I am just doing my job here and I am not looking for anything other than this .
> 
> Anyway, you don't need to reply as I am not willing to debate, you personally sir, if I talked to you about *Kareena*'s hair-style, we would end up talking about *Gaddafi*'s shoe size .


I blocked that troll Jamahir long ago. He insulted my dead family members and made fun of them. Don't have time to deal with his crap, especially when I have to speak nicely on this forum.

Ahrar al Sham | The moment where the Al-Fanar checkpoint on Jabal al-Arbaeen was stormed, which resulted in taking over the checkpoint completely:




Ahrar al Sham | Bombing Al-Fanar checkpoint on Jabal al-Arbaeen in the Idlib countryside in a tunnel bomb explosion targeting Assad regime forces stationed there:




Orient has captured the moment of the bombing of Al-Fanar checkpoint on Jabal al-Arbaeen in the Idlib countryside.




Jaysh al Fateh || Sham Legion || Destruction of a pickup truck carrying Gvozdika shells after hitting it with a Kornet missile on Jabal al-Arbaeen:




Ahrar al Sham | Hitting al Fanar checkpoint and its surroundings on Jabal al-Arbaeen with heavy weapons before taking it over.




Ahrar al Sham | Hitting Assad's militias once they fled from the Kufayr village checkpoint east of Jisr al Shughour:




Lots of progress in Idlib today. Makes me happy that Inshallah soon my city Halab will be free.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Bad as s Orient News:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dude, these guys don't even wear body armor? That's like 1 shot 1 kill. I can't imagine the casualties in Syria.  When there was fighting in Ukraine, as in no ceasefire, UAF troops were suffering dozens of casualities daily, and that's with American supplied Interceptor body armor.

However, Syrian rebels have no heavy weapons the way New Russian rebels do, so then again it is unlikely they can cause much damage to SAA / NDF troops who have these kevlar type body armor.


----------



## B@KH

Antaréss said:


> *#Al-Qalamoun: Nearly Ten Hizbullah Members were Captured*



not HEzbullah or even lebanese. may be Syrian ndf.



2800 said:


> These terrorist regimes have not tasted terrorism, I hope they taste terrorism in their country.



well said.

these terrorist Saudi regime will be punished soon by west as it has failed to contain Iran and its allies like saddam who too was punished due to his failures. Iran has successfully neutralized the dangers posed by these nato backed alliances and they cannot Defeat Iran.

west will bring a new structure to deal Iran but it will punish Saudi first.  

So lets see if Saudi is toppled by terror or by its military and princes.



azzo said:


> Shiites are lost, one time Saudi Arabia is opposing the US and western world by supporting the Syrian resistance, the other ,Saudis are part of the American Zionists Israeli conspiracy etc etc. So which one is it?



yeah.

Saudi is lost and following the Path of Saddam.

Last good thing for us it can do is to gather 4 to 5 militaries and start attacking Syria, Iraq, Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> *#Al-Qalamoun: Nearly Ten Hizbullah Members were Captured*



The rest of your post is as credible as this one. They have been capturing hundreds of Hezbollah everyday, lol.


----------



## monitor

2800 said:


> These terrorist regimes have not tasted terrorism, I hope they taste terrorism in their country.



How they are terrorist regime ? how many own people have died in the hand of Saudi or turkey compare to Assad regime ? in the last 3 years 300000 people died because of this assad regime which unfortunately supported by a country claim them self as Islamic republic . if Iran really care about human life/humanity then they should have abandon Assad regime when they were killing innocent people in the name of fighting opposition/rebel. it is better assad step down and take asylum in Russia or Iran and everybody give up arms and comes to political solution of the crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Antaréss said:


> Anyway, you don't need to reply as I am not willing to debate, you personally sir, if I talked to you about *Kareena*'s hair-style, we would end up talking about *Gaddafi*'s shoe size .





i like you for this, whether or not you reciprocate. 

as for anna news, i have seen a few of their reports before, including a long two-part where saa were trying to eliminate terrorists holed up in a mosque ( i think )... i didn't need to understand russian language to understand that vid.



Superboy said:


> Dude, these guys don't even wear body armor? That's like 1 shot 1 kill. I can't imagine the casualties in Syria.  When there was fighting in Ukraine, as in no ceasefire, UAF troops were suffering dozens of casualities daily, and that's with American supplied Interceptor body armor.
> 
> However, Syrian rebels have no heavy weapons the way New Russian rebels do, so then again it is unlikely they can cause much damage to SAA / NDF troops who have these kevlar type body armor.



welcome back.


----------



## Aramagedon

monitor said:


> How they are terrorist regime ? how many own people have died in the hand of Saudi or turkey compare to Assad regime ? in the last 3 years 300000 people died because of this assad regime which unfortunately supported by a country claim them self as Islamic republic . if Iran really care about human life/humanity then they should have abandon Assad regime when they were killing innocent people in the name of fighting opposition/rebel. it is better assad step down and take asylum in Russia or Iran and everybody give up arms and comes to political solution of the crisis.


The Syria regime is not the problem. The countries who have supported terrorism in Syria for 4 years are problem. The FSA ISIS berbers are problem. Bashar asad is chosen by voting and most of Syrian people told NO to terrorism and YES to Syrian regime. Terrorism is not the solution. Few prosters in 2011 that exist in every countries like European countries, US, Brazil can not be reason for FSA ISIS animals. Syrian people do not want those pig beheaders.


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not a Norinco, Norinco has a revolver-style pistol grip. From the way the guy is holding it it doesn't look like it. Probably received from Hezbollah who jacked it from Lebanese army.
> And yes, the Hezbollah terrorist does have an M4..


yes
you know... indeed there are many ways to get these weapons: black market for exemple: there is a stock of m16 it is possible to buy : for exemple a country X having bought to US (or US client): one corrupted guy can sell a part of the stock . it happened many times. some people even say hamas could have provided hezbollah (and hamas they have some too) .. who knows...

and sorry for your family members dead. sincerely.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, May 12, 2015
A rebel fighter rests along a trench at the frontline where the rebel fighters announced the start of an offensive to take control of Ariha town from forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad, in Idlib province, Syria May 12, 2015. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

look you must understand russia does not care about assad or any other puny dictator in middle east.

russia cares about the bigger picture of disabeling illuminati minions from destroying the secular order in the middle east.

illumi8nati want to destroy secular muslim countries to send them back into stoneage with rude sharia laws and minions who they controll like is freaks who think they serve allah. they only serve illuminati.

illuminati wants to kill anyone beside themselfs to live their sexual, pschological perversions openly in a community they control totaly.

thats it. they hate you people. and i must say i can´t blame them for hating you all. because none of you use his brain to understand and comprehend what is realy going on in the world.

As a human you must be against western imperialist powers. don´t consume their ****, drugs and propaganda.Join the real free countries like Russia.


----------



## 500

Rebels capture Musaybeen village at Ariha:






Probably al Fanar CP at top of Ariha too:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LordTyrannus

the israeli wanking off to this footage. he creams himself in the thought that muslims kill muslims.


----------



## SBD-3

SAA Drops Barrel Bomb Filled with Chlorine | Military.com
Syrian Mi-25 drop chlorine filled barrel bomb on a FSA controlled village.


----------



## GBU-28

LordTyrannus said:


> l
> 
> As a human you must be against western imperialist powers. don´t consume their ****, drugs and propaganda.Join the real free countries like Russia.



Says the occupier of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hezbollah is continuing to kick Nusra's arse in Qalamun, every single day, they are capturing more areas in Qalamun mountains from Nusra vermin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

As-Sukhna has fallen to IS. IS is advancing in Eastern Homs Province and around Deir ez-Zor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> yes
> you know... indeed there are many ways to get these weapons: black market for exemple: there is a stock of m16 it is possible to buy : for exemple a country X having bought to US (or US client): one corrupted guy can sell a part of the stock . it happened many times. some people even say hamas could have provided hezbollah (and hamas they have some too) .. who knows...
> 
> and sorry for your family members dead. sincerely.



Hezbollah gets from black market in Lebanon/Iraq. You are wrong and not informed, Hamas has no M4's, they have m16a2 carbine which used to belong to PA/Israeli forces but was captured and some went into black market. M16a2 carbine looks like M4, there is also M16a1/a2 but nothing more than a2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

JUBA said:


> *Face to Face: Rebel VS an unlucky Asshead in Musaybeen at 1:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They are indeed brave, but some of them need better training. The man with the gopro camera knows what he's doing. Later I can see tandemn warhead on rpg, that must be from SAA stocks. It's clear from video there was miscommunication/confusion, he should have fled earlier. But this is war, people will die.

Combination of bravery/competence will be unbeatable. The rebels are gaining experience but need to improve combat skills/training. The field commanders look fine though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

2800 said:


> These terrorist regimes have not tasted terrorism, I hope they taste terrorism in their country.


Yes, pkk, dhkp-c, hezbollah and asala were/are obviously not terrorism in Turkey. Actually, it is Turkey that has the right to pay back some of our neighbors, who supported these terrorist organizations in the past (like assad's father did) or still do. After that religion map fail, you now make another stupid ignorant comment, how old are you? you probably dont even have some hair on your chin. Grow up and come back in the real world  By the way, 'regime' is a wrong word for democratic Turkey, but i don't think you learn about democracy in Iran anyway, so i don't blame you for this mistake 

As for that article, Turkey, the west and other regional countries are supporting fsa. To support isis, which is combating fsa too, doesnt make sense. Most Western media propaganda never seeks the fault in their own countries, always blame others. Have you ever seen a 'respected' western media blaming the US for isis' existence due destabilizing Iraq, and also fuel sunni-shia conflict? I haven't. Anyway, i say iran is behind isis so that assad becomes more dependant on iran

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

JUBA said:


> *Face to Face: Rebel VS an unlucky Asshead in Musaybeen at 1:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing footage with an even more amazing result.

Some encouraging footage of Farsi hired Hazara's slaughtered too. A short process should be made with the filth all over the Arab world. The time has come and people are waking up.

Anyway welcome back brother. Long time no see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

usernameless said:


> nyway, i say iran is behind isis so that assad becomes more dependant on iran


*turning on the logic of some Iranian members*

Yes, the ultimate proof that Iran is supporting isis.

*turning Iranian mode off*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Amazing footage with an even more amazing result.



Good to see Saudis cheering on a video released by official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria.

It's as funny as saying Saudi Arabia is Al-Qaeda's enemy and not its founding father.


----------



## Aramagedon

usernameless said:


> Yes, pkk, dhkp-c, hezbollah and asela were/are obviously not terrorism in Turkey. Actually, it is Turkey that has the right to pay back some of our neighbors, who supported these terrorist organizations in the past (like assad's father did) or still do. After that religion map fail, you now make another stupid ignorant comment, how old are you? you probably dont even have some hair on your chin. Grow up and come back in the real world  By the way, 'regime' is a wrong word for democratic Turkey, but i don't think you learn about democracy in Iran anyway, so i don't blame you for this mistake
> 
> As for that article, Turkey, the west and other regional countries are supporting fsa. To support isis, which is combating fsa too, doesnt make sense. Most Western media propaganda never seeks the fault in their own countries, always blame others. Have you ever seen a 'respected' western media blaming the US for isis' existence due destabilizing Iraq, and also fuel sunni-shia conflict? I haven't. Anyway, i say iran is behind isis so that assad becomes more dependant on iran


I hope you taste terrorism in turkey soon. Sultane erdogan will pay.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Good to see Saudis cheering on a video released by official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria.
> 
> It's as funny as saying Saudi Arabia is Al-Qaeda's enemy and not its founding father.



All 450 million Arabs outside of a few thousand traitors here and there are cheering for the removal of Al-Assad and Farsi allied terrorist scum who operate in the Arab world and who are traitors of the highest order.

If they were turned into fertilizer by one of the 1 million or so Farsi heroin addicts I would cheer on them too.

Don't worry I consider your Mullah "Arab" masters as worse creatures than Al-Qaeda. They are a group of a few thousand people at most from all over the world. On the other hand your Mullah's are ruling an entire terrorist state.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bsruzm

2800 said:


> I hope you taste terrorism in turkey soon. Sultane erdogan will pay.


How sick and hope you taste some humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

We have always been clear. Any Farsi Mullah slave in the Arab world, whether Arab or non-Arab is an enemy and must be dealt with as an enemy. If they are siding with genocidal dictators that have murdered 150.000 + civilians as in Syria and actively participate in the genocide of our Syrian brothers and sisters the solution should and must indeed be death.

What Al-Qaeda, some Farsi heroin addict or a Eskimo thinks about that I could note care less about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Amazing footage with an even more amazing result.
> 
> Some encouraging footage of Farsi hired Hazara's slaughtered too. A short process should be made with the filth all over the Arab world. The time has come and people are waking up.
> 
> Anyway welcome back brother. Long time no see.



Thanks brother, the mods here are far from neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would cheer on them too.



Putting aside rest of blabbering, yes that's exactly my point.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hezbollah has reportedly captured Tal Mousa, highest point in Qalamun, from Nusra vermins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Major setbacks for Resistance pact in Syria. After Syria is cleansed from the vermin, I hope Syrians torture all pro-Iran and Bashar the same way they used to torture them. We're not greedy, just the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Putting aside rest of blabbering, yes that's exactly my point.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah has reportedly captured Tal Mousa, highest point in Qalamun, from Nusra vermins.



Why are you not speaking openly as I am always doing? What are you afraid of?

A Farsi "Arab" holy cow Mullah fanboy is lecturing an individual that has no ties to any militant groups about morals all while he lives in a third world state like Iran that is ruled by terrorists who are condemned by most of the world.

Let me repeat it again since you don't get it. Any individual in the Arab world, whether Arab or non-Arab who actively supports your terrorist regime, proxies and their agenda/vision for the Arab world is an enemy. We are at war with those enemies while we speak and will be until they will be completely rooted out of the Arab world or at least severely weakened. If Al-Qaeda, my neighbor, an Eskimo, the Pope etc. can help with that I won't complain.

Besides Al-Qaeda does not exist anymore.

Understand once and for all that you won't succeed with your plans. Syria will be victorious and there is nothing you can do about that or anyone else for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Putting aside rest of blabbering, yes that's exactly my point.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah has reportedly captured Tal Mousa, highest point in Qalamun, from Nusra vermins.



This should be priority number uno. Securing major arteries connecting Syria to Lebanon, and other strategic points.
Then the cleansing process of Aleppo and Idlib can begin.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Putting aside rest of blabbering, yes that's exactly my point.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah has reportedly captured Tal Mousa, highest point in Qalamun, from Nusra vermins.


For your mental and body health, give up on Bashar and Hz. Give up on them because they are losing. If they had to win, they would have had won 4 years ago, now it's too late. 

I hope you sit alone and think about it. Ask yourself "Is it possible for Assad to take control of Syria again?" I'm sure that your honest answer is "definitely not".

However, I sometimes don't blame you for being deliberately unrealistic, because defeat means an end to Shiite existence in Syria and maybe Lebanon. Four years ago, they were fighting for hegemony but now they are fighting for their existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> For your mental and body health, give up on Bashar and Hz. Give up on them because they are losing. If they had to win, they would have had won 4 years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> I hope you sit alone and think about it. Ask yourself "Is it possible for Assad to take control of Syria again?" I'm sure that your honest answer is "definitely not".
> 
> However, I sometimes don't blame you for being deliberately unrealistic, because defeat means an end to Shiite existence in Syria and maybe Lebanon. Four years ago, they were fighting for hegemony but now they are fighting for their existence.



Actually its the other way around. All we have been hearing for the past 4 years is that Assad is done for.
How Hezbollah is finished and all Shias will burn. You are all sounding like deluded parrots.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually its the other way around. All we have been hearing for the past 4 years is that Assad is done for.
> How Hezbollah is finished and all Shias will burn. You are all sounding like deluded parrots.


Okay then.


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Okay then.



Just remember that you are cheering for the same dudes that barbecued the Jordanian pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

JUBA said:


> Thanks brother, the mods here are far from neutral.



this thread being called "syrian civil war" is proof that admins are too neutral.

sincerely and humbly,
jamahir.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> For your mental and body health, give up on Bashar and Hz. Give up on them because they are losing. If they had to win, they would have had won 4 years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> I hope you sit alone and think about it. Ask yourself "Is it possible for Assad to take control of Syria again?" I'm sure that your honest answer is "definitely not".
> 
> However, I sometimes don't blame you for being deliberately unrealistic, because defeat means an end to Shiite existence in Syria and maybe Lebanon. Four years ago, they were fighting for hegemony but now they are fighting for their existence.



Define 'winning'. Defeating Assad? That will be the least of your concerns, when you'll have another Afghanistan on your doorsteps infested with the same terrorists you armed and worst ones the world has ever seen, again a gift from your ideology and Arab countries to the world . I am waiting when those chickens come home to roost.

Hezbollah is strong enough to defend itself against any of those scums, and no Assad may not control all of Syria, but you will only dream of a 'fully liberated and stable' Syria. We always have other plans, so don't worry.

'Revolution' has successfully went in to the trash can, and the whole world sees it and knows it. I don't blame west or Israel because they don't want to see an end to this war, but the whole world knows that majority of those fighting as 'rebels' in Syria are nothing but extremist terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

BLACKEAGLE said:


> However, I sometimes don't blame you for being deliberately unrealistic, because defeat means an end to Shiite existence in Syria



and what about the christians??


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> We have always been clear. Any Farsi Mullah slave in the Arab world, whether Arab or non-Arab is an enemy and must be dealt with as an enemy. If they are siding with genocidal dictators that have murdered 150.000 + civilians as in Syria and actively participate in the genocide of our Syrian brothers and sisters the solution should and must indeed be death.
> 
> What Al-Qaeda, some Farsi heroin addict or a Eskimo thinks about that I could note care less about.


Is that crying or what let me put it as facts then you can cry or cheer 
1- in Yemen the tribes defeated what so called Saudi army now part of occupied Yemen territory back to yemen
2- in Syria the army humiliated your gangs they killed many and arrested others.
3- in Iraq wiping the floor with your traitors and gangs is continuing.

So the series of humiliating your terrorist nomadic regime is going on

I think you should cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

2800 said:


> I hope you taste terrorism in turkey soon. Sultane erdogan will pay.


 you don't discuss, you only spread dumb propaganda and insult on this forum. Go whip yourself with a chain till you drop dead so that at least the average iq of the world will increase, clueless tool. you're an insult to iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Just remember that you are cheering for the same dudes that barbecued the Jordanian pilot.


Please be noted that the pilot is Jordanian whose death was avenged for and the world shaken for not Iranian officers who die in dozens and nobody cares about.

The reaction over his death exceeded the reaction over the death of 1 million Iranian hell dwellers in Gulf war 1. Get your facts straight.



jamahir said:


> and what about the christians??


No problem with them.



Serpentine said:


> Define 'winning'. Defeating Assad? That will be the least of your concerns, when you'll have another Afghanistan on your doorsteps infested with the same terrorists you armed and worst ones the world has ever seen, again a gift from your ideology and Arab countries to the world . I am waiting when those chickens come home to roost.
> 
> Hezbollah is strong enough to defend itself against any of those scums, and no Assad may not control all of Syria, but you will only dream of a 'fully liberated and stable' Syria. We always have other plans, so don't worry.
> 
> 'Revolution' has successfully went in to the trash can, and the whole world sees it and knows it. I don't blame west or Israel because they don't want to see an end to this war, but the whole world knows that majority of those fighting as 'rebels' in Syria are nothing but extremist terrorists.


I don't care what will happen in Syria as long as it's Shia-free-zone, it's Syrians duty to do whatever they want in their own country. And don't worry about us, we are the ME safe oasis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

usernameless said:


> you don't discuss, you only spread dumb propaganda and insult on this forum. Go whip yourself with a chain till you drop dead so that at least the average iq of the world will increase, clueless tool. you're an insult to iranians.


I have nothing to tell when you have supported thousands of terrorists in Syria. AKP is an insult to whole humanity.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Syrians are not your Afghan neighbors but a highly cultured people like most Arabs.
> 
> I suggest worrying about your sewer of a country.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not ask an Arab Farsi Mullah ***-licker who escaped to KSA from Saddam (wonder where your beloved Mullah regime in Iran where?) and an ideological slave to those same Mullah's about anything.
> 
> Let me tell you something. Even the vast majority of the Iraqi Shia Arabs from the South (that you are a part of) do not support those Mullah's and in fact many of them dislike Iran but you know that already.
> 
> Secondly I have no reason to cry as Sunni Arabs are not cornered anywhere and the few places in conflict are temporarily and you Shia Farsi Mullah terrorists will not be able to win there.
> 
> Last time I saw then less than 20 people have died in KSA during the span of almost 2 months of fighting while over 2000 Houthi's have been eliminated.
> 
> Houthi's share an almost 2000 km long border with KSA yet we have seen nothing other than some firecrackers in Najran Province.Before that they talked about conquering KSA (the world's 12th biggest country on the planet).
> 
> Anyway your likes are walking with your heads down everywhere in the Arab world outside of the slums of Southern Iraq, Houthi gatherings and Hizbshaitan gatherings in fear of a spanking. You know why that is? This is because 95% of all the 450 million Arabs have disowned your likes and want nothing to do with you.
> 
> The option of regaining sanity is still open though by virtue of your small minority being Arabs but the doors are closing one by one rapidly so not much time left.
> 
> Anyway I really believe that your likes should grow a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to say more? Those above are the stateless cousins of your beloved Farsis. The same acid throwing, history less, honor killing, women circumcisioning stateless cavemen who your shameless and spineless Farsi Mullah puppet sellout regime are throwing billions at for free. No wonder that Iraq has turned into an gigantic joke since 2003. ISIS controlling 1/3 of the country, corrupt officials (mostly Farsi Mullah puppets) Baghdad and the rest Shia militias sponsored by the holy cows in Iran.
> 
> Congratulations.


You so naive man, Iran been used by your regime as excuse to spread choas in the region specialty in Iraq since they can't accept a free country next door.

Iran is the new Othman dress that been used by Moaweyah to steal the Khelafa from Imam Ali PBUH.

Al said can't use religion to get some legitimacy they can't just look to erdogan who want to claim him self as khalifa look at Al hamad look to allsunni leaders they already left you alone because they know Al said are bunch of losers just stay tuned.


----------



## Bratva

JUBA said:


> *Face to Face: Rebel VS an unlucky Asshead in Musaybeen at 1:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Shyte just got real. Brutal yet amazing footage.

@Jango @balixd @Icarus @Xeric @fakhre mirpur @TheFlyingPretzel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

2800 said:


> I have nothing to tell when you have supported thousands of terrorists in Syria.


I at least hope your hypocrite sensor will go off when you condemn others of supporting rebels/terrorists, but when, for example, syria supported pkk against Turkey till the 90's, i don't hear you complaining, because they are your ally and Turks are enemies in your eyes, right? Not to mention the terrorists Iran has been supporting through years after years in the ME and who knows where else. Stop your crocodile tears and hypocritical behavior. What Turkey does with supporting fsa is not ethical, but you support(ed) terrorism against us? then we will have the right to do the same. Can you admit the wrongdoings of your regime/country too? Or is that hippy looking dude with the santa beard too holy for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah gets from black market in Lebanon/Iraq. You are wrong and not informed, Hamas has no M4's, they have m16a2 carbine which used to belong to PA/Israeli forces but was captured and some went into black market. M16a2 carbine looks like M4, there is also M16a1/a2 but nothing more than a2.


i was speaking about m16 not m4


----------



## Aramagedon

usernameless said:


> I at least hope your hypocrite sensor will go off when you condemn others of supporting rebels/terrorists, but when, for example, syria supported pkk against Turkey till the 90's, i don't hear you complaining, because they are your ally and Turks are enemies in your eyes, right? Not to mention the terrorists Iran has been supporting through years after years in the ME and who knows where else. Stop your crocodile tears and hypocritical behavior. What Turkey does with supporting fsa is not ethical, but you support(ed) terrorism against us? then we will have the right to do the same. Can you admit the wrongdoings of your regime too? Or is that hippy looking dude with the santa beard too holy for that?


PKK is Iranian enemy too so Iran's help for PKK is totally bullcrap. Except hamas and hezbollah Iran has supported no military organization, hamas and hezbollah are two israeli enemy who are defending Lebanon and Qaza so Iran's help for them is intellectual.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Good to see Saudis cheering on a video released by official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria.
> 
> It's as funny as saying Saudi Arabia is Al-Qaeda's enemy and not its founding father.


And even funnier to see u whining while claiming u are with Sunnis and are fighting and united against sectarian oppressors. While balantly supporting every sectarian hard line shia organisation like a hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> i was speaking about m16 not m4



And I am telling you where they get them from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> And even funnier to see u whining while claiming u are with Sunnis and are fighting and united against sectarian oppressors. While balantly supporting every sectarian hard line shia organisation like a hypocrite.


Define 'sectarian'. I consider any ME country arming terror groups in Syria much more sectarian, because they claim to arm 'Sunnis'. Same as Yemen, they have attacked it because Houthis are not Sunnis, you hate them because they are not Sunnis, you bash Iran because it's not Sunni, stop this 'sectarian' tactic, it doesn't work anymore. If it was about being sectarian, people like you and countries that I mentioned are the most sectarian counties on earth. Meanwhile Iran doesn't have any problems to give arms to Sunni groups who ask for it, like Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

GBU-28 said:


> Says the occupier of Ukraine.



Ukraine belongs to Russia. Russia only annexed the russian inhabited areas.

USA is exploiting, corrupting and destroying other nations, ethnicies and cultures.


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

most of you are perverts who enjoy to watching blodshed and terror, and wanking off to it. Like that israeli who constantly creams his panties over the fact that muslims kill muslims in syria to open the way for a greater israel.

i mean for me as a russian, this is ok. Israel can be a good partner to counter the evil turkish nato aggressors in the blacksea. After assad is finished. turkish troops will try to conquer syrian landmass. Than pro assad guerillas and shia militias will deal with turkish occupation troops.

that will be funny how nato will deal with that situation. maybe whole nato will colapse because of this.

There is always the aggression between the two nato members greece and turkey, to exploit it further and fuel a military conflict between those two.

in many forums i have noticed how greek users threaten to sink any aircarrier or LPD of turkish navy and turks threaten to bomb greeks with their supadupa turkish rockets and pipe dreams.

lel


----------



## jamahir

this thread mostly consists of confused souls whose puppet wings and sectarian hates are guided by western governments... fools, you fools... you want to kill humans for the sake of constructing more mosques?? is that how you seek to reach god... or what do you think will really happen??

if syria had known in 1980's that in 2011 it would be invaded by western proxies, it would not have supported khomenei iran and thus weakened its own baath movement which has allowed syria to be now isolated regionally leading nato to create its "arab spring" project of regime-change.

it is high time bashar al-assad sends rocket messages to saudia and qatar... if people on this thread are talking about assad being dead, i want to talk about a post-saud west asia, post-khamenei south/west asia.

i long for the day i plant the green flag near the kaabah.

to hell with mullahs, be they wahabi, be they ayatollai, be they deobandi... to bloody hell with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

if it was about western hands , then the problem would be solved for a long
as said falcon, major problem is non democracy, people living in lands there is on self determination / choice of their governance
when a country enters in democracy like Iraq, countries try to unstabilize it to hell
so stop to blame west, blame the countries around.


jamahir said:


> to hell with mullahs, be they wahabi, be they ayatollai, be they deobandi... to bloody hell with them.


mullah or ayatollah is a religious person, not especially fanatic (don't compare with wahabi)
most of them are not linked to power or bad attitude .
when i see modern Iran, this is much about corruption, people having everything , playing with the sanctions or having the contracts with administrations and then leaving with money to the foreign countries ...
if people believe that Iran would be better without "mullahs" , fact is the attitudes of some people in Iran are even a much worst negative point of my country
take for exemple one point: France had the most anti Iran policy and even the FA minister insulted Iranians in a meeting. But some people , even in army , sign contracts with them. no dignity.


----------



## jamahir

Hussein said:


> as said falcon, major problem is non democracy, people living in lands there is on self determination / choice of their governance



syria is the only nation i see that is democratic in west-asia/south-asia region now... the rest are either monarchies or british-style "democratic" dictatorships or indeed, theocracies.



Hussein said:


> when a country enters in democracy like Iraq,



what !!! 



Hussein said:


> countries try to unstabilize it to hell



post-1979 iran government had a big role in destabilizing post-1979 iraq.



Hussein said:


> so stop to blame west, blame the countries around.



true you are... if western governments are instigators, it is really neighbors in west asia who do the actual devil's work... or in their thinking, god's work.



Hussein said:


> mullah or ayatollah is a religious person, not especially fanatic (don't compare with wahabi)



i live in india, i know all about mullahs... i see iraq and libya, i know all about ayatollahs... and those who limit islam to mysticism ( prayer, ritual, festivals, blind faith in divine help etc ) are not the best teachers and ambassadors of islam.



Hussein said:


> when i see modern Iran, this is much about corruption, people having everything , playing with the sanctions or having the contracts with administrations and then leaving with money to the foreign countries ...



okay... but what has the post-1979 iran government done to remove the burdens called capitalism and extreme materialism??



Hussein said:


> if people believe that Iran would be better without "mullahs" , fact is the attitudes of some people in Iran are even a much worst negative point of my country



the future of humanity is without religious mysticism... no other future is acceptable.



Hussein said:


> take for exemple one point: France had the most anti Iran policy and even the FA minister insulted Iranians in a meeting. But some people , even in army , sign contracts with them. no dignity.



remember that "izzat ibrahim al-douri is dead" thread?? i have made multiple long posts there about iran government deep involvement with israel and western governments post-1979.


----------



## IrbiS

jamahir said:


> remember that "izzat ibrahim al-douri is dead" thread?? i have made multiple long posts there about iran government deep involvement with israel and western governments post-1979.




A ship with military aircraft parts was busted not so long ago destined for Iran supplied by zionist occupied Palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

IrbiS said:


> A ship with military aircraft parts was busted not so long ago destined for Iran supplied by zionist occupied Palestine



or you mean, from iran to gaza??

or maybe i didn't understand your post.


----------



## IrbiS

jamahir said:


> or you mean, from iran to gaza??
> 
> or maybe i didn't understand your post.



from Zionists to Iran. I don't write the name of illegal occupiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

IrbiS said:


> A ship with military aircraft parts was busted not so long ago destined for Iran supplied by zionist occupied Palestine


Source?


----------



## IrbiS

raptor22 said:


> Source?



Report: Israeli arms dealers tried to sell Iran spare jet parts - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News | Haaretz

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_16/02/2014_537424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hezbollah puts their flags and takes selfies at empty mountaiuns in Qalamoun:







Meanwhile rebels took Musaybeen village and checkpoints at top of Ariha:






Al Fanar:





Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Al Jamayat:





Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

And IS took the strategic town of Sukhna and attacks Palmyra:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Major setbacks for Resistance pact in Syria. After Syria is cleansed from the vermin, I hope Syrians torture all pro-Iran and Bashar the same way they used to torture them. We're not greedy, just the same way.


No, torture is haram. Trust me, I would love to f*cking fry the balls off of every Assad supporter, but it's haram.



LordTyrannus said:


> Ukraine belongs to Russia. Russia only annexed the russian inhabited areas.
> 
> USA is exploiting, corrupting and destroying other nations, ethnicies and cultures.


The world belongs to me because I said so. Just as Ukraine belongs to Russia just because Putin said so.
You're retarded.


LordTyrannus said:


> most of you are perverts who enjoy to watching blodshed and terror, and wanking off to it. Like that israeli who constantly creams his panties over the fact that muslims kill muslims in syria to open the way for a greater israel.
> 
> i mean for me as a russian, this is ok. Israel can be a good partner to counter the evil turkish nato aggressors in the blacksea. After assad is finished. turkish troops will try to conquer syrian landmass. Than pro assad guerillas and shia militias will deal with turkish occupation troops.
> 
> that will be funny how nato will deal with that situation. maybe whole nato will colapse because of this.
> 
> There is always the aggression between the two nato members greece and turkey, to exploit it further and fuel a military conflict between those two.
> 
> in many forums i have noticed how greek users threaten to sink any aircarrier or LPD of turkish navy and turks threaten to bomb greeks with their supadupa turkish rockets and pipe dreams.
> 
> lel


Funny how you hate Israel when Israel helps Russia develop their jets and helicopters. Hilarious.
And Turkey doesn't want to conquer Syria, especially with Erdogan in power. It would cost them too much to reconstruct, and they have no purpose in doing so except have to defend a few 1,000 more kms of land from Israel & Iran.
Whole of NATO didn't collapse during 1962, 1950s, 1960s, 1990s, 2000s, so they definitely won't collapse now. Don't get a Russian wet dream, especially when you live in a NATO country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> Ukraine belongs to Russia. Russia only annexed the russian inhabited areas.
> 
> USA is exploiting, corrupting and destroying other nations, ethnicies and cultures.



Ukraine is an Independent country seperate from Russian Federation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Ukraine is an Independent country seperate from Russian Federation.




No one's denying that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*************
Reuters / Monday, May 11, 2015
A rebel fighter of Jaysh al-Islam (Army of Islam) aims his weapon as another fellow fighter fires his weapon in Deir Salman frontline, near the highway of Damascus international airport after what the rebels said were advances they made in the area following clashes with forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad May 11, 2015. REUTERS/Amer Almohibany






Reuters / Tuesday, May 12, 2015
A rebel fighter from the Ahrar al-Sham Islamic Movement carries his weapon as he moves past an injured fellow fighter during what they said were clashes with forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad, in al-Kafir area at the southern entrance of the town of Jisr al-Shughour, in the province of Idlib in Idlib province May 12, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

Dr.Thrax said:


> No, torture is haram. Trust me, I would love to f*cking fry the balls off of every Assad supporter, but it's haram.
> 
> 
> The world belongs to me because I said so. Just as Ukraine belongs to Russia just because Putin said so.
> You're retarded.
> 
> Funny how you hate Israel when Israel helps Russia develop their jets and helicopters. Hilarious.
> And Turkey doesn't want to conquer Syria, especially with Erdogan in power. It would cost them too much to reconstruct, and they have no purpose in doing so except have to defend a few 1,000 more kms of land from Israel & Iran.
> Whole of NATO didn't collapse during 1962, 1950s, 1960s, 1990s, 2000s, so they definitely won't collapse now. Don't get a Russian wet dream, especially when you live in a NATO country.



syria is finished. Al assad is just used from PUTIN to dry out the western black ops and proxywar funds.

lel

every killed assad soldier means one saved russian soldier from jihadi attacks.

in fact russia and USA have a secret agreement over syria.

just for your information.


----------



## Superboy

Syrian army needs some of these Iranian HM-41 155 mm artillery. Packs a punch.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

LordTyrannus said:


> syria is finished. Al assad is just used from PUTIN to dry out the western black ops and proxywar funds.
> 
> lel
> 
> every killed assad soldier means one saved russian soldier from jihadi attacks.
> 
> in fact russia and USA have a secret agreement over syria.
> 
> just for your information.


Conspiracy theories everywhere!
At least you admit that you really don't give two shits about Syrians or Syria, just like most Russians.
Funny how you didn't respond to any of my claims, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LordTyrannus

Superboy said:


> Syrian army needs some of these Iranian HM-41 155 mm artillery. Packs a punch.



iranian artilery is obsolete. they don´t have enough metalurgy knowhow to create good barrels. their barrels will be finished after short period. No war material.

the only ability of persians is pure aggression and religious motivated hatred.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Conspiracy theories everywhere!
> At least you admit that you really don't give two shits about Syrians or Syria, just like most Russians.
> Funny how you didn't respond to any of my claims, either.



i care about syria

i love syrians.

i kiss syrian kids

i give you 1 rubel.

ok ?


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> syria is finished. Al assad is just used from PUTIN to dry out the western black ops and proxywar funds.
> 
> lel
> 
> every killed assad soldier means one saved russian soldier from jihadi attacks.
> 
> in fact *russia and USA have a secret agreement over syria.*
> 
> just for your information.



I disagree about it. i think Russian Soldiers are stationed at Tartus port and even handling S 300.

Tartus port means presence of Russian Navy which is quit dangerous for NATO alliance.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Russia does not give a crap about nato. russia only deals in terms of other nations like turkey or syria or whatever.

nato is a hoax. when will you understand that???


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> Russia does not give a crap about nato. russia only deals in terms of other nations like turkey or syria or whatever.
> 
> nato is a hoax. when will you understand that???



Russia do think alot about NATO alliance. Cant you see what is happening in Arctics ?


----------



## LordTyrannus

Hindustani78 said:


> Russia do think alot about NATO alliance. Cant you see what is happening in Arctics ?



tell me. you seem to know everything.

what is in arctic?

ice?

icebears?

penguins?

lel


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> tell me. you seem to know everything.
> 
> what is in arctic?
> 
> ice?
> 
> icebears?
> 
> penguins?
> 
> lel



The US estimates that upwards of 15% of the earth's remaining oil, 30% of its natural gas, and 20% of its liquefied natural gas are stored in the Arctic sea bed.

In addition to Russia's port construction blitz across the Arctic, Moscow is also drastically upgrading its other military capabilities in the region. Galeotti notes that a commando detachment is being trained specifically for the Arctic warfare, and a second Arctic-warfare brigade will be trained by 2017.

Furthermore, a year-round airbase is under construction in the New Siberian Islands Archipelago alongside an additional 13 airfields and ten air-defense radar stations. This construction will "permit the use of larger and more modern bombers," Galeotti writes. "By 2025, the Arctic waters are to be patrolled by a squadron of next-generation stealthy PAK DA bombers."

In addition to the militarization of the region, Russia has sought to expand its influence in the Arctic through diplomatic means. In October, Russia's natural resources minister said that Moscow would seek to expand its Arctic borders by 1.2 million square kilometers through the United Nations.


----------



## LordTyrannus

estimates?

you mean they don´t have any proven data.

rofl

Russia has proven reserves of many billion barrels of crude oil for the next century.

good luck by sailing into the arctic and trying to find oil there.

next century will see the economical aand industrial decline of the west and the industrial rise of Russia.


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> estimates?
> 
> you mean they don´t have any proven data.
> 
> rofl
> 
> *Russia has proven reserves of many billion barrels of crude oil for the next century.*
> 
> good luck by sailing into the arctic and trying to find oil there.
> 
> next century will see the economical aand industrial decline of the west and the industrial rise of Russia.



And this is the reason Russian Federation will keep control over Arctics but it needs rapid moderinazation of its military.


----------



## LordTyrannus

we dont need arctics. you can go there and die a pitifull death.

lel


----------



## Hindustani78

LordTyrannus said:


> we dont need arctics. you can go there and die a pitifull death.
> 
> lel



Russians are militarizing Arctics. Why ?


----------



## LordTyrannus

i dont know tell me

lel


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Stop arguing with the troll.
Anyways, from what Ahrar al Sham said, they and other rebels groups learned how to build tunnels through the help of Qassam brigades. I think this will make you very happy @Falcon29.
And to you Iranian trolls, Qassam actually attacks Israel, unlike Hezbollah who attack them once a decade at most. Hezbollah are only good at attacking defenseless tourists. And Qassam support the revolution. There goes your little "axis of resistance."

Regime using children as soldiers:




"The brave honorary hero Muhammad Mahmoud Ali."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Superboy

Saudi Arabia bought large amounts of ammo from Ukraine in 2010 prior to Arab Spring. Saudi Arabia armed terrorists from the beginning?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Saudi Arabia bought large amounts of ammo from Ukraine in 2010 prior to Arab Spring. Saudi Arabia armed terrorists from the beginning?


Oh no! They bought weapons for themselves! They must be arming terrorists!
You're retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh no! They bought weapons for themselves! They must be arming terrorists!
> You're retarded.




Anyone with half a brain knows Saudi Arabia does not use Soviet caliber ammo. They didn't buy those for themselves.

In fact, this article says the crate was found in a terrorist base in Aleppo. 

Lugansk Cartridge Works | The Rogue Adventurer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows Saudi Arabia does not use Soviet caliber ammo. They didn't buy those for themselves.
> 
> In fact, this article says the crate was found in a terrorist base in Aleppo.
> 
> Lugansk Cartridge Works | The Rogue Adventurer


They use the AK-103, which uses 7.62x39mm. And they have plenty of older AK variants in reserves. And while they did send us ammo and weapons, regime was sent ammo, weapons, fighters, logistics, intelligence, money, etc.
And you're sitting there whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop arguing with the troll.
> Anyways, from what Ahrar al Sham said, they and other rebels groups learned how to build tunnels through the help of Qassam brigades. I think this will make you very happy @Falcon29.
> And to you Iranian trolls, Qassam actually attacks Israel, unlike Hezbollah who attack them once a decade at most. Hezbollah are only good at attacking defenseless tourists. And Qassam support the revolution. There goes your little "axis of resistance."
> 
> Regime using children as soldiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The brave honorary hero Muhammad Mahmoud Ali."



When did they say that? I read the report on 'Arab21', I don't think thats a reliable site. And I doubt rebels would spill such information. It would anger Israel and the West. Rebels are learning many things and gaining experience. Regarding Hamas aiding them, that doesn't need to be discussed. Not because Iran, ties with Iran are done forever. But Iranians will take credit for Hamas's work for next 100 years. So don't bother discussing with them. When Syria is liberated though, cooperation should occur and become public. Rebels can produce missile arsenal with help of Hamas, they(rebels) have many smart people and would start their programs. Expect them to be isolated from international community, so they won't be able to form air force , navy, etc....They will become guerilla specialists in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop arguing with the troll.
> Anyways, from what Ahrar al Sham said, they and other rebels groups learned how to build tunnels through the help of Qassam brigades. I think this will make you very happy @Falcon29.
> And to you Iranian trolls, Qassam actually attacks Israel, unlike Hezbollah who attack them once a decade at most. Hezbollah are only good at attacking defenseless tourists. And Qassam support the revolution. There goes your little "axis of resistance."
> 
> Regime using children as soldiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The brave honorary hero Muhammad Mahmoud Ali."



Speaking of child soldiers, I believe the Mullah's in Iran will order a new Shia baby boom just like the Iran baby boom in Iran-Iraq war:

From Baby Boom to Baby Shortage | The Iran Primer
"The origin of the problem dates to the 1979 revolution. Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini called on women to produce a new Islamic generation for both cultural and security reasons. Khomeini wanted to create a paramilitary force of 20 million religious volunteers to protect Iran from foreign influence. Over the next decade, a baby boom almost doubled the population from 34 to 62 million."

Why does Iran have such a young population?
"When the Iranian monarchy was overthrown in 1979, the leaders of the new Islamic republic drew attention to a tenet of the Quran that encourages early marriage and large families. Population growth became part of the national agenda, with incentives to reward families for each additional child. Everything from TVs to cars to food was distributed on a per capita basis through a rationing system, making it advantageous to have many children. These incentives remained in place through the 1980-88 Iran-Iraq War, when population growth was viewed as a strategic advantage: more children, more future soldiers."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> When did they say that? I read the report on 'Arab21', I don't think thats a reliable site. And I doubt rebels would spill such information. It would anger Israel and the West. Rebels are learning many things and gaining experience. Regarding Hamas aiding them, that doesn't need to be discussed. Not because Iran, ties with Iran are done forever. But Iranians will take credit for Hamas's work for next 100 years. So don't bother discussing with them. When Syria is liberated though, cooperation should occur and become public. Rebels can produce missile arsenal with help of Hamas, they(rebels) have many smart people and would start their programs. Expect them to be isolated from international community, so they won't be able to form air force , navy, etc....They will become guerilla specialists in my opinion.


Ahrar al Sham said that, won't anger anyone in the West, they don't get vetted by them. Not necessarily. West wants "secularists" in power (have fun finding a large portion of secularists. If a vote were to take place in Syria, most would support a Sharia-based constitution.) We won't have to look far for weapons, Ukraine, Turkey, and our own minds will provide us with weapons. I say Ukraine because they sell to anyone that has money, and Turkey because we will have a close relationship with them defiantly. Both can provide very advanced weaponry. Europe also really doesn't care about Hamas much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Hindustani78 

Your post about Russian troops in Armenia ....well look at this:
...

Makhul said that the Messenger of Allah صلى الله عليه وسلم said: _" The Turks (Russians) will make two invasions: one of them will be in which they will devastate Azerbaijan, and in the second one, they will reach to the shore of the Euphrates (river).*" *_(Nuaim bin Hammad's book _Kitab Al-Fitan_)

......


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> @Hindustani78
> 
> Your post about Russian troops in Armenia ....well look at this:
> ...
> 
> Makhul said that the Messenger of Allah صلى الله عليه وسلم said: _" The Turks (Russians) will make two invasions: one of them will be in which they will devastate Azerbaijan, and in the second one, they will reach to the shore of the Euphrates (river).*" *_(Nuaim bin Hammad's book _Kitab Al-Fitan_)
> 
> ......


Russians are not the Turks. By Turks he meant mongols.
Mongols invaded and devastated Azerbaijan, along with the Caucuses region, as well as Russia. (And formed the Golden Horde Khanate, which accepted Islam at around ~1300)
The Mongols also reached Baghdad and burned the entire city down. They also threw all the books in the library into the Euphrates, and it was said that the river's color turned black for several days due to the ink. (Eventually they adopted Islam and became the Ilkhanate.)
If you ever need history, I'm always here  (as long as there aren't exams.)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russians are not the Turks. By Turks he meant mongols.
> Mongols invaded and devastated Azerbaijan, along with the Caucuses region, as well as Russia. (And formed the Golden Horde Khanate, which accepted Islam at around ~1300)
> The Mongols also reached Baghdad and burned the entire city down. They also threw all the books in the library into the Euphrates, and it was said that the river's color turned black for several days due to the ink. (Eventually they adopted Islam and became the Ilkhanate.)
> If you ever need history, I'm always here  (as long as there aren't exams.)



So it already happened, shame on me for not reading up well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Define 'sectarian'. I consider any ME country arming terror groups in Syria much more sectarian, because they claim to arm 'Sunnis'. Same as Yemen, they have attacked it because Houthis are not Sunnis, you hate them because they are not Sunnis, you bash Iran because it's not Sunni, stop this 'sectarian' tactic, it doesn't work anymore. If it was about being sectarian, people like you and countries that I mentioned are the most sectarian counties on earth. Meanwhile Iran doesn't have any problems to give arms to Sunni groups who ask for it, like Hamas.


U assume too much my little friend, oh the innocent huttis and the innocent iranians, and the innocent this and the innocent that. Again u try to shift the argument to a different direction to hide ur hypocrisy. U want me to define sectarianism. 
Sectarianism is when u have ur own terrorist flag, and yet take it a step further with the other flags, and yet u with ur face and rotten mouth, point fingers at others. 

And for iran supplying Hamas, well we also saw how u guys called for their heads when they didnt agree with u. U dont do it out of love for Sunnis, u just do it to make everyone's life miserable. 




Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah is continuing to kick Nusra's arse in Qalamun, every single day, they are capturing more areas in Qalamun mountains from Nusra vermin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

jamahir said:


> i long for the day i plant the green flag near the kaabah.


what green flag?
Just for ur info KSA flag is Green



Serpentine said:


> Same as Yemen, they have attacked it because Houthis are not Sunnis, you hate them because they are not Sunnis



Houthis lived in peace until iran just like satan whispered in there ears n now they burn and satan laughs.




LordTyrannus said:


> every killed assad soldier means one saved russian soldier from jihadi attacks.
> 
> in fact russia and USA have a secret agreement over syria.
> 
> just for your information.



previously u said this is all done by illuminates......?

how is a dead/alive assad solder beneficial to russia?

Best syrian tank explosion yet.....u can clearly see turret flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> They use the AK-103, which uses 7.62x39mm. And they have plenty of older AK variants in reserves. And while they did send us ammo and weapons, regime was sent ammo, weapons, fighters, logistics, intelligence, money, etc.
> And you're sitting there whining.


again your attitude and non sense is showing very much who is your master


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After Sukhnah, Assad regime is about to lose Palmyra, ancient Roman city in the Homs Province.

Half of the city has fallen and many regime soldiers fled from the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

monitor said:


> If your favorite assad have the ball ask him to Give a free and fair referendum how may people really love him.
> 
> * ISIS burned a large amount of cigarettes in the countryside north of Aleppo  *



wonderful... drug addicts burning cigarettes.



United said:


> what green flag?
> Just for ur info KSA flag is Green



by "green flag", i meant the simple ( and revolutionary ) jamahiriya flag... see my profile-picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

So what's going on with the Hezzies in Qalamoun? I see a lot of their fanboys calling it a great victory etc

What's the real story?


----------



## LordTyrannus

Alienoz_TR said:


> After Sukhnah, Assad regime is about to lose Palmyra, ancient Roman city in the Homs Province.
> 
> Half of the city has fallen and many regime soldiers fled from the battlefield.



Assad will flee to moscow. We will give him ayslum.

mark my words. i know everything. Russia is reliable partner for everyone.

do not believe US/illuminati propaganda about Russia.

Even new chechen leader is pro Russia. We have deal. We give him supplies and he gives as good troops to fight imperialistic enemy.


----------



## monitor

jamahir said:


> wonderful... drug addicts burning cigarettes.
> 
> they are too religious hard to believe they are drug addict.
> 
> by "green flag", i meant the simple ( and revolutionary ) jamahiriya flag... see my profile-picture.


----------



## jamahir

monitor said:


> they are too religious hard to believe they are drug addict.



many taliban members are known to be opium addicts, and they also take synthetic drugs to enhance their fighting rage.

besides these physical drugs, they have heavy intake of psychological drugs... the brain-washings by their mosques and wrong internet sites.

as muammar said in february 2011...


----------



## LordTyrannus

jamahir said:


> many taliban members are known to be opium addicts, and they also take synthetic drugs to enhance their fighting rage.
> 
> besides these physical drugs, they have heavy intake of psychological drugs... the brain-washings by their mosques and wrong internet sites.
> 
> as muammar said in february 2011...



you are clearly lying. Taliban are jihadis. they execute dealers of drugs and burn drug opium fields.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LordTyrannus said:


> Assad will flee to moscow. We will give him ayslum.
> 
> mark my words. i know everything. Russia is reliable partner for everyone.
> 
> do not believe US/illuminati propaganda about Russia.
> 
> Even new chechen leader is pro Russia. We have deal. We give him supplies and he gives as good troops to fight imperialistic enemy.



I am neutral in American-Russian conflict.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598813911903817728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598814345091514368


----------



## jamahir

LordTyrannus said:


> you are clearly lying. Taliban are jihadis. they execute dealers of drugs and burn drug opium fields.



sigh...

the taliban in afghanistan force many farmers to grow opium ( poppy plants ), which taliban then sell to certain american commanders who deliver it to cia... some of the money comes back to taliban... when i say "some" it is a lot.

old news.


----------



## LordTyrannus

jamahir said:


> sigh...
> 
> the taliban in afghanistan force many farmers to grow opium ( poppy plants ), which taliban then sell to certain american commanders who deliver it to cia... some of the money comes back to taliban... when i say "some" it is a lot.
> 
> old news.



those are not taliban. you confuse them with afghan warlords. they are non muslim.


----------



## jamahir

LordTyrannus said:


> those are not taliban. you confuse them with afghan warlords. they are non muslim.



i said taliban and i meant taliban, plus the other reactionaries... and these groups are fake-muslim ( munafiq ).

from ( Afghan opium cultivation ‘grew 40-fold’ during US operation - Russia Security Council chief — RT News )... 2014 article...


> _"The transit of heroin from Afghanistan though the Islamic State-controlled territory is huge financial sponsorship. According to our estimates, the IS makes up to $1 billion on Afghan heroin trafficked through its territory,"_ Ivanov said.




from ( High fail: Afghan opium production rises as ex-Blackwater profits — RT USA )... 2015 article...


> In December, the UN issued a separate report saying there had been a 60-percent growth in Afghan land used for opium poppy cultivation since 2011.
> 
> _“Given the growth in opium poppy cultivation, it must be assumed that the Taliban’s income from the illegal trade in narcotics has remained an important factor in generating assets for the group,”_ the document said





@monitor


----------



## LordTyrannus

Mussana said:


> #*Syria*: Confirmed by Regime Sources - Lt. General Muhyiddine Mansour killed in battles near Jisr ash-Shughur, #*Idlib*.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one bites the dust.
> Live forever in Hell



assad will get a good villa somewhere on a secret location. guarded by spetznatz units.

all third world dictators can have russian protection, if they pay us the right amount.

no problem.

soviets will still be here in 100 years. no yankee will change that fact.


----------



## Icarus

Bratva said:


> Shyte just got real. Brutal yet amazing footage.
> 
> @Jango @balixd @Icarus @Xeric @fakhre mirpur @TheFlyingPretzel



Its been taken off so I couldn't see it but I hold an unpopular opinion by supporting the regime over the rebels and from the title, I can assume it did not end well for the soldier. RIP, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LordTyrannus

i think turks will take advantage and try to conquer syrian land.

russia and iran will give shia secular militias some good toys for that.

syria will be like now, but only with different roles. shia rebels will fight sunni opressors.


----------



## jammersat

Assad will be executed like the Israeli spy Eli Cohen , in the heart of Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Assad troops retreat from Kufayr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video in the end u can see rebels filming from school of Kufayr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CE9sZ0NWoAA_ekP.png:large


Ahrar alsham is a branch of al Nusra and a terrorist organization.


Ahrar ash-Sham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Assad troops retreat from Kufayr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video in the end u can see rebels filming from school of Kufayr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CE9sZ0NWoAA_ekP.png:large


why Israelis are cheering the ISIS terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

jammersat said:


> Assad will be executed like the Israeli spy Eli Cohen , in the heart of Damascus



YOU WISH.

will never happen.

allies of russia dont get hurt from noone.

allies of usa die horrible deaths.

rofl


----------



## jammersat

LordTyrannus said:


> YOU WISH.
> 
> will never happen.
> 
> allies of russia dont get hurt from noone.
> 
> allies of usa die horrible deaths.
> 
> rofl


maybe you are mistaking assad for a Russian slav , but he will get hanged in the heart of Damascus , like Eli Cohen


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> why Israelis are cheering the ISIS terrorists?


Because those hyenas are Israeli's soldiers.


jammersat said:


> maybe you are mistaking assad for a Russian slav , but he will get hanged in the heart of Damascus , like Eli Cohen


Are you really an Iranian ?


----------



## Hussein

jammersat said:


> maybe you are mistaking assad for a Russian slav , but he will get hanged in the heart of Damascus , like Eli Cohen


sorry but what's the matter with Eli Cohen ? why compare Eli Cohen and assad?
and lordtyranus is not russian: considering he wants to show a bad picture of Russia it is clear which kind of country he is from.


----------



## LordTyrannus

no russian in the whole world cares about iranians. some of my comrades even use heavy degratory terms against your people.

i dont use such terms. i am civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Irfan Baloch said:


> why Israelis are cheering the ISIS terrorists?



Well, technically, the Isarelis hate the regime as they have had a less than comfortable past between them but definitely given the choice between Assad, ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front, I'd choose Assad as my neighbour anyday because despite all his eccentricities, he is still more rational than the stated groups. The secular FSA of the early days might have been a more viable alternative but the secular element has all but died down since.


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Ahrar alsham is a branch of al Nusra and a terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> Ahrar ash-Sham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


- Ahrar ash Sham is not a branch of Nusra.
- Assad and his gangs are far bigger terrorists than Nusra.



Irfan Baloch said:


> why Israelis are cheering the ISIS terrorists?


There is neither cheering nor any ISIS in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

LordTyrannus said:


> i dont use such terms. i am civilized.



Maybe it's the time you spent in germany.


----------



## Hussein

LordTyrannus said:


> no russian in the whole world cares about iranians. some of my comrades even use heavy degratory terms against your people.
> 
> i dont use such terms. i am civilized.


thx for your smart comment fake russian,
so you care about who in the whole world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


> There is neither cheering nor any ISIS in my post.


There's no cheering in your posts at all , you're one depressing FOB


----------



## xenon54 out

LordTyrannus said:


> i think turks will take advantage and try to conquer syrian land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LordTyrannus

jammersat said:


> Maybe it's the time you spent in germany.



no. its in my genes.

i dont find germans very civilized. i find them rather uncivilized. their anscestors was the barbarians.


----------



## GBU-28

jammersat said:


> Assad will be executed like the Israeli spy Eli Cohen , in the heart of Damascus



There's still payback needed for that.

Mind you, destroying the country is pretty good payback


----------



## Al-Kurdi

As the IS threat in Til Tamir and Sere Kani has been fully dealt with, YPG has now started the Kizwanan Op. To clear all land to Abdulaziz mountain west of Hasakah. 

Pictures of Sanadid(YPG's Arab battalions) en-route for the Kizwanan Op










It's Al Gurah in this map





First target is Rezayiya 





Pevçûnên gundê Rezaza أشتباكات قرية رزاز - YouTube

"70 Arab Sanadid fighters finished their training at YPG Xebat Derik Mil. Academy. Photos: ANHA"

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*The Battle for Syria and Erdogan “the Butcher”*

*By Bashar al-Assad*

Speech of the President of the Syrian Arab Republic, Bashar al-Assad, on the occasion of Martyrs' Day, May 6th, 2015

Subtitled Video : 






Transcript:

My dear and beloved sons and daughters of our glorious and heroic martyrs.

Happy holiday to all !

Officials, teachers, workers, in this school of martyrs children, I wish happy celebrations to you all.

I wanted to be with you today because I am overcome by a great joy every time I meet with the martyrs’ children. I wanted to be on your side if only for a moment during your celebration to mark this occasion which is dear to us all, namely the 6th of May [Martyrs’ Day], which is an opportunity to honour a group of sons and daughters of martyrs, who have chosen to follow in their father's footsteps, who have joined the armed forces and carry a weapon while walking the same path.

Public: With our soul, with our blood, we will be faithful to you oh Bashar!

This commemoration is very dear to us because it has broad meanings. Some of these meanings are symbolic, while others are concrete, being linked to commemorations of special events that the homeland, Syria has experienced.

Nearly 100 years ago [6th May 1916], there had been about a century of this, there was a wave of arrests and executions against a group of Syrian patriots, perpetrated by the Ottomans. And these arrests continued for years. The climax came in the year 1916, when they committed the highest number of executions of patriots defending the Syrian people against the oppression of that time. And the crimes were not limited to this group of patriots, but have expanded and affected millions of people, as you know, among the Armenians, Assyrians and other ethnic groups living under the yoke of Ottoman power at that time. And today, these killings are repeated in the same form, with a difference in some means and some names.

At that time, the one who had perpetrated the killings was, as we have all read in our school books, Jamal Pasha (known as) “the Butcher”. And today, the perpetrator is Erdogan “the Butcher”.

Thus, history repeats itself, as we see, but the symbolic aspect of this celebration is the message of martyrdom. Martyrdom is the most noble message a man can carry anywhere in the world, when defending his country, his cause, his principles. This is a very valuable message to be carried by man. The nobility of this message is not limited only to the martyr who carried it, but extends to all those who have carried the same message after the death of this martyr. And in all certainty, those who are most able to carry this message are the family members of the martyr.

Public: With our soul, with our blood, we will be faithful to you oh Bashar!

Therefore, any exchange, any meeting with any family of martyrs in Syria is an honour for us and for every patriotic Syrian man. How could it be otherwise when you meet a person who is the son of a martyr and joined the armed forces to follow the same path? In all certainty, the honour is multiplied tenfold in these cases.

Therefore, it is necessary for us to win in this fight, to have faith in this message. And the first act of faith is to believe in God, as we all know that He will stand with the truth at the last.

But there is another kind of faith. There is also, firstly, faith in the necessity of fighting for victory. There is faith on the part of society, and confidence in this fighter. When the fighter believes in his cause and his victory, he will give us morale when victorious in any battle, be it only a minor battle. And when we have faith in this fighter, we give him the moral strength ourselves as a society, a people and home, when he loses one battle or another.

Today, we are conducting a war and not a battle. And a war is different from a battle. A war is a collection of many battles. And when we speak of a ruthless war such as that imposed on Syria over a distance of thousands of kilometres of borders, and thousands of square kilometres inside Syria, we're talking about not dozens, not hundreds but thousands of battles. And it is natural, with such battles, in such numbers and in such conditions – and this is the nature of all battles – that operations include advances and retreats, victories and defeats, ups and downs. Everything can fluctuate, except one thing, as I recalled, and that is faith in our fighters, and the faith of our fighters in the inevitability of victory.

That is why when we suffer a setback, we must do our duty as a society, namely providing morale to the army and not always waiting for the army to bring it to us. It is a reciprocal interaction which must be permanent, unlike those who are now trying to generalise the spirit of disappointment and despair because of a setback suffered here or there, or because they submit to external propaganda.

This propaganda campaign that was launched recently was renewed after failing two years ago. Remember that at the beginning of the crisis, such a campaign lasted a year, two years or a little less, but it ultimately failed, despite the fact that conditions were so difficult, and many Syrians did not know what was actually happening. But the financiers, organizers, politicians and media relentlessly involved in this campaign have taken refuge in their lairs. They have now reappeared because they have seen that there is currently fertile ground for some people in this country.

Therefore, patriotism does not consist simply of verbal statements. Patriotism must be accompanied by courage. I cannot simply call myself a patriot, without fulfilling the necessary requirements.

And we must distinguish anxiety from fear. We are all worried about our homeland. Not just for now, not only during crises, but permanently, as long as this country will be the target of the ambitions of different countries, as it has been throughout its history. And we must distinguish wisdom from cowardice. Many people determine wisdom or cowardice according to what is expected by some. Such views are not acceptable, and we cannot act in such a contradictory way.

War consists of victories and defeats, and it currently has fighters who kill and crush many terrorists on the front lines, and had they been afraid, they would not have accomplished these actions. They fight and go forward. Some of them fight and win victories by their perseverance, and some of them fight and retreat when circumstances dictate. That is why we must arm ourselves against those who are demoralized and discouraged during the battle, as psychological defeat is the final defeat. But I have no worries on the subject. As the first campaign failed at the beginning of the crisis, this campaign will fail and there is no need for us to worry.

But this should not blind us to the fact that the start of discouragement leads to defeat, but we do not see it as being an appropriate response. And the response is here : it is in you, men and women, O brave and heroic fighters who have chosen to walk on this path.

Public: God, Syria, Bashar and nothing else!

You are the response to this campaign, and you're the remedy for those who are afraid. When a state, non-governmental or private organisation honours those who are on the same path as you, it is because they want to convey, through you, their sincere greetings and shake hands with all your fellows, all the children of martyrs who now number in the hundreds, who followed the footsteps of their fathers in military schools or on the front lines. They want, through you, to greet all the families of martyrs, wounded still alive and all their families, while fighting on the front line. They want to salute all brave fighters who persevered through hard battles, who fought under siege.

These heroic battles did not start during the fighting in Aleppo prisons, and they will not end with the siege of the hospital at Jisr al-Choughour. The first ones have waited until the arrival of the army, they have endured and overcome, and they continued the battle with her. And now, God willing, the army soon will reach the besieged heroes at al-Jisr Choughour hospital to continue the battle to defeat terrorism.

Therefore, through you, we transmit to all those who are like you our greetings, our love, our respect and consideration. And we affirm that our confidence in you is very high. And we declare to all combatants and heroes that our affection for you knows no bounds.

Again, happy celebrations to all, and peace be upon you.

Â Video and transcript - Bashar al-Assad on the Battle for Syria and 
Erdogan “the Butcher”Â Â :Â Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hasbara Buster said:


> *The Battle for Syria and Erdogan “the Butcher”*
> 
> *By Bashar al-Assad*
> 
> Speech of the President of the Syrian Arab Republic, Bashar al-Assad, on the occasion of Martyrs' Day, May 6th, 2015
> 
> Subtitled Video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transcript:
> 
> My dear and beloved sons and daughters of our glorious and heroic martyrs.
> 
> Happy holiday to all !
> 
> Officials, teachers, workers, in this school of martyrs children, I wish happy celebrations to you all.
> 
> I wanted to be with you today because I am overcome by a great joy every time I meet with the martyrs’ children. I wanted to be on your side if only for a moment during your celebration to mark this occasion which is dear to us all, namely the 6th of May [Martyrs’ Day], which is an opportunity to honour a group of sons and daughters of martyrs, who have chosen to follow in their father's footsteps, who have joined the armed forces and carry a weapon while walking the same path.
> 
> Public: With our soul, with our blood, we will be faithful to you oh Bashar!
> 
> This commemoration is very dear to us because it has broad meanings. Some of these meanings are symbolic, while others are concrete, being linked to commemorations of special events that the homeland, Syria has experienced.
> 
> Nearly 100 years ago [6th May 1916], there had been about a century of this, there was a wave of arrests and executions against a group of Syrian patriots, perpetrated by the Ottomans. And these arrests continued for years. The climax came in the year 1916, when they committed the highest number of executions of patriots defending the Syrian people against the oppression of that time. And the crimes were not limited to this group of patriots, but have expanded and affected millions of people, as you know, among the Armenians, Assyrians and other ethnic groups living under the yoke of Ottoman power at that time. And today, these killings are repeated in the same form, with a difference in some means and some names.
> 
> At that time, the one who had perpetrated the killings was, as we have all read in our school books, Jamal Pasha (known as) “the Butcher”. And today, the perpetrator is Erdogan “the Butcher”.
> 
> Thus, history repeats itself, as we see, but the symbolic aspect of this celebration is the message of martyrdom. Martyrdom is the most noble message a man can carry anywhere in the world, when defending his country, his cause, his principles. This is a very valuable message to be carried by man. The nobility of this message is not limited only to the martyr who carried it, but extends to all those who have carried the same message after the death of this martyr. And in all certainty, those who are most able to carry this message are the family members of the martyr.
> 
> Public: With our soul, with our blood, we will be faithful to you oh Bashar!
> 
> Therefore, any exchange, any meeting with any family of martyrs in Syria is an honour for us and for every patriotic Syrian man. How could it be otherwise when you meet a person who is the son of a martyr and joined the armed forces to follow the same path? In all certainty, the honour is multiplied tenfold in these cases.
> 
> Therefore, it is necessary for us to win in this fight, to have faith in this message. And the first act of faith is to believe in God, as we all know that He will stand with the truth at the last.
> 
> But there is another kind of faith. There is also, firstly, faith in the necessity of fighting for victory. There is faith on the part of society, and confidence in this fighter. When the fighter believes in his cause and his victory, he will give us morale when victorious in any battle, be it only a minor battle. And when we have faith in this fighter, we give him the moral strength ourselves as a society, a people and home, when he loses one battle or another.
> 
> Today, we are conducting a war and not a battle. And a war is different from a battle. A war is a collection of many battles. And when we speak of a ruthless war such as that imposed on Syria over a distance of thousands of kilometres of borders, and thousands of square kilometres inside Syria, we're talking about not dozens, not hundreds but thousands of battles. And it is natural, with such battles, in such numbers and in such conditions – and this is the nature of all battles – that operations include advances and retreats, victories and defeats, ups and downs. Everything can fluctuate, except one thing, as I recalled, and that is faith in our fighters, and the faith of our fighters in the inevitability of victory.
> 
> That is why when we suffer a setback, we must do our duty as a society, namely providing morale to the army and not always waiting for the army to bring it to us. It is a reciprocal interaction which must be permanent, unlike those who are now trying to generalise the spirit of disappointment and despair because of a setback suffered here or there, or because they submit to external propaganda.
> 
> This propaganda campaign that was launched recently was renewed after failing two years ago. Remember that at the beginning of the crisis, such a campaign lasted a year, two years or a little less, but it ultimately failed, despite the fact that conditions were so difficult, and many Syrians did not know what was actually happening. But the financiers, organizers, politicians and media relentlessly involved in this campaign have taken refuge in their lairs. They have now reappeared because they have seen that there is currently fertile ground for some people in this country.
> 
> Therefore, patriotism does not consist simply of verbal statements. Patriotism must be accompanied by courage. I cannot simply call myself a patriot, without fulfilling the necessary requirements.
> 
> And we must distinguish anxiety from fear. We are all worried about our homeland. Not just for now, not only during crises, but permanently, as long as this country will be the target of the ambitions of different countries, as it has been throughout its history. And we must distinguish wisdom from cowardice. Many people determine wisdom or cowardice according to what is expected by some. Such views are not acceptable, and we cannot act in such a contradictory way.
> 
> War consists of victories and defeats, and it currently has fighters who kill and crush many terrorists on the front lines, and had they been afraid, they would not have accomplished these actions. They fight and go forward. Some of them fight and win victories by their perseverance, and some of them fight and retreat when circumstances dictate. That is why we must arm ourselves against those who are demoralized and discouraged during the battle, as psychological defeat is the final defeat. But I have no worries on the subject. As the first campaign failed at the beginning of the crisis, this campaign will fail and there is no need for us to worry.
> 
> But this should not blind us to the fact that the start of discouragement leads to defeat, but we do not see it as being an appropriate response. And the response is here : it is in you, men and women, O brave and heroic fighters who have chosen to walk on this path.
> 
> Public: God, Syria, Bashar and nothing else!
> 
> You are the response to this campaign, and you're the remedy for those who are afraid. When a state, non-governmental or private organisation honours those who are on the same path as you, it is because they want to convey, through you, their sincere greetings and shake hands with all your fellows, all the children of martyrs who now number in the hundreds, who followed the footsteps of their fathers in military schools or on the front lines. They want, through you, to greet all the families of martyrs, wounded still alive and all their families, while fighting on the front line. They want to salute all brave fighters who persevered through hard battles, who fought under siege.
> 
> These heroic battles did not start during the fighting in Aleppo prisons, and they will not end with the siege of the hospital at Jisr al-Choughour. The first ones have waited until the arrival of the army, they have endured and overcome, and they continued the battle with her. And now, God willing, the army soon will reach the besieged heroes at al-Jisr Choughour hospital to continue the battle to defeat terrorism.
> 
> Therefore, through you, we transmit to all those who are like you our greetings, our love, our respect and consideration. And we affirm that our confidence in you is very high. And we declare to all combatants and heroes that our affection for you knows no bounds.
> 
> Again, happy celebrations to all, and peace be upon you.
> 
> Â Video and transcript - Bashar al-Assad on the Battle for Syria and
> Erdogan “the Butcher”Â Â :Â Â Information Clearing House - ICH


Aww, did poor little Assad get his hands burned? Or just too much stress from all the killing? I feel so sad for him 

Report from Al Jazeera, contains a segment from state TV (!) that has a child speaking about what Assad did to their school in Moadimeyeh and how they're starving and a revolution flag in the background for part of it. Regime thought he was going to say otherwise. Oops.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599037049568624641

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## United

pin shot reaction.........kills 5 assad dogs

Syria Daraa Rebels took strategic village al-Faqi & its barrier 

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## United

Hamza Ali Yasin, nephew of Nasrallah's was killed in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tacticool

United said:


> pin shot reaction.


Kindly explain this phenomenon bro.


----------



## JUBA

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Jihadist videos with body cam flooding Internet but can't post due to rules.



Share the links please


----------



## Serpentine

Hezbollah is still kicking Nusra's arse in Qalamun, it has liberated more than 80% of areas controlled by Nusra terrroists, many pictures of dead rats coming out everyday. After that, it's time to capture IS influence zones in the border and then Qalamun mountains will be free of terrorists. It's only a matter of days until the areas are fully liberated.

































------------------------------------------

latest reports suggest that SAA has repelled IS attack around Palmyra and the area is now almost safe, many dead IS lying around the city, unfortunately, can't post the pics.

------------------------------------------


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hezbollah, Shia militias, ISIS and Assadist terrorists killing each other as many times before?

I think that is called a win-win situation.



United said:


> View attachment 221487
> 
> 
> Hamza Ali Yasin, nephew of Nasrallah's was killed in Syria



They are dying like flies. Did he take a photo with that Farsi kawli? I have heard that taking a photo with him brings luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ISIS completely took over eastern Homs province in another blow to regime. They're surrounding the city of Palaryma from all sides and likely to launch offensive soon there.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> ISIS completely took over eastern Homs province in another blow to regime. They're surrounding the city of Palaryma from all sides and likely to launch offensive soon there.



Is it not strange that this whole fight against ISIS by the international society has been so weak? It's like they don't want them to go.

Same exact story when it comes to Al-Assad. Several "red lines" have been crossed. The use of sarin on civilians in rebel-held areas was also sanctioned as seen in August 2013.

Simiarily you have thousands of people who openly support ISIS on social media in the West and maybe 1% of those get into real trouble.

It seems to me that the intelligence services are deliberately cautious to act and want the most extremist ones to actually leave the country and likely die in Iraq or Syria.

Same thing in many Arab states. In a way I understand the tactic but it seems to me that there is no real plan. Symptomatic for the Obama administration in the ME. They don't know what they are doing. That's why local "powers" are playing an increasing role. They know that the US is shifting their attention to China and now Russia once again.

In the end the US are earning big bucks in terms of weapon sales to the region as everyone is afraid of ISIS or the "next ISIS". This constant use of fear serves American interests I believe. At least on the short run. Not to mention that the economic situation of the world is still poor so numerous billions here and there serve them well.

That's why I am blabbering about the need for Arab cooperation, more rapid industrialization etc.

It's a power play between us people, a few selected rulers whose priority is to remain in power and their Western and regional allies.

We are all small dots in a bigger power play and before the majority does not realize it the ME will never improve. We are all guilty of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

They need ground invasion to have serious impact. What they're afraid of isn't ISIS. They simply don't want any armed Islamist groups to control a whole Arab nation. There are hundreds of islamist movements there. Some of which recently did offensive on Idlib. They don't want those guys in power, it's not about fear of ISIS. It's fear that Iranian axis will collapse and Sunni islamists will gain traction in region. And no longer can Iran distract Arab world and do what West adores in region, preventing Sunni Arab power. 

So it's work of rebels to do it on their own. I believe they can get it done in less than a year if keep up the pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah is still kicking Nusra's arse in Qalamun, it has liberated more than 80% of areas controlled by Nusra terrroists, many pictures of dead rats coming out everyday. After that, it's time to capture IS influence zones in the border and then Qalamun mountains will be free of terrorists. It's only a matter of days until the areas are fully liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> latest reports suggest that SAA has repelled IS attack around Palmyra and the area is now almost safe, many dead IS lying around the city, unfortunately, can't post the pics.
> 
> ------------------------------------------


Why you support Hezbollah and Assad Baathist regime??


----------



## Serpentine

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support Hezbollah and Assad Baathist regime??


Why do you want to know?


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Why do you want to know?


Why you support this criminal secular arab nationalist regime

You revolted against secular nationalist dictator shah who was less evil than al Assad and you fought 8 years against the Baathist regime in Iraq but you support this genocidal regime in Syria????!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Is it not strange that this whole fight against ISIS by the international society has been so weak? It's like they don't want them to go.
> 
> Same exact story when it comes to Al-Assad. Several "red lines" have been crossed. The use of sarin on civilians in rebel-held areas was also sanctioned as seen in August 2013.
> 
> Simiarily you have thousands of people who openly support ISIS on social media in the West and maybe 1% of those get into real trouble.
> 
> It seems to me that the intelligence services are deliberately cautious to act and want the most extremist ones to actually leave the country and likely die in Iraq or Syria.
> 
> Same thing in many Arab states. In a way I understand the tactic but it seems to me that there is no real plan. Symptomatic for the Obama administration in the ME. They don't know what they are doing. That's why local "powers" are playing an increasing role. They know that the US is shifting their attention to China and now Russia once again.
> 
> In the end the US are earning big bucks in terms of weapon sales to the region as everyone is afraid of ISIS or the "next ISIS". This constant use of fear serves American interests I believe. At least on the short run. Not to mention that the economic situation of the world is still poor so numerous billions here and there serve them well.
> 
> That's why I am blabbering about the need for Arab cooperation, more rapid industrialization etc.
> 
> It's a power play between us people, a few selected rulers whose priority is to remain in power and their Western and regional allies.
> 
> We are all small dots in a bigger power play and before the majority does not realize it the ME will never improve. We are all guilty of this.



On this post we can completely agree. I think the 'Yinon plan' is being put in motion. Google it. Dividing the Middle East on sectarian lines. Sadly, both parties are working, without knowing, to achieve just that. The US is lighting fires in the middle east, and merely 'managing' it. Smaller, weaker nations are much easier to control and divide. And sectarianism is THE easiest way to get this fire rolling. Think about it: is pan-Arabism possible now between Alawites and Sunni Syrians? Just asking a hypothetical question. They're ripping the middle east apart and we're all looking on on the interwebs. And I'm not pointing fingers here, we're all their b!tches, so we all lose. I think the Arabs+Iran+Turkey should set aside the idiocy, and form a strategic alliance. Against outside far and away powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> They need ground invasion to have serious impact. What they're afraid of isn't ISIS. They simply don't want any armed Islamist groups to control a whole Arab nation. There are hundreds of islamist movements there. Some of which recently did offensive on Idlib. They don't want those guys in power, it's not about fear of ISIS. It's fear that Iranian axis will collapse and Sunni islamists will gain traction in region. And no longer can Iran distract Arab world and do what West adores in region, preventing Sunni Arab power.
> 
> So it's work of rebels to do it on their own. I believe they can get it done in less than a year if keep up the pace.



Of course a ground invasion is needed but even the aerial bombardments have been irregular and ineffective. The initiative to truly defeat ISIS is obviously not there whatever the reasons might be.

No doubt that USA and the Iranian regime are both not interested in hegemony in the MENA region and sorry to say but if the Arab Sunnis united or had rulers who largely spoke in the same tongue that would be the case. From Mauritania to Oman. Simply due to sheer numbers, resources, land area, strategic importance, economy etc. The GCC alone has an economy that is 2 times as big as Iran-Turkey combined.

I don't know if those "Islamist" (I am always cautious about groups that claim to be so) groups are the main problem here. Outside of ISIS and Al-Nusra that is. I think they know very well that those other groups are mostly regular Sunni Arab Syrians who have taken up arms during a civil war and that most Syrians do not want to create or imitate ISIS in Northern Iraq in terms of system.

It really is confusing. Of course it all comes down to money, power and influence.

Think about it. You are an American, European, Israeli or just a person that has no ties to the ME. Why should you care about the ME just because of a few wars (that are yet to cost the live of 500.000 people in total since the Arab Spring) when you look the other way when millions of Africans and South Asians (in total) die of famine each decade? It's just an example.

Why not play all the sides against each other (or at least be passive when that happens while pretending to want the best for the region) if that benefits you economically and politically?

The US and the powers don't really care about civilians and their suffering anywhere. At least not in Syria as seen since 2011.

There is no other solution than locals being masters in their own lands. I don't know how this can happen truly with this status quo, those rulers (almost everyone of them are bad and more interested in staying in power) but either way (regardless of rulers) this must happen and then the cooperation with the world powers might occur on a more equal footing.

I really don't know.

As an European/American diplomat I would make a mockery out of ME rulers (knowing their mentality, societies, history) and play them out against each other. If I could likely do it then hardened diplomats and decisions makers (those behind the scenes, not the figure heads) can do that too.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support this criminal secular arab nationalist regime
> 
> You revolted against secular nationalist dictator shah who was less evil than al Assad and you fought 8 years against the Baathist regime in Iraq but you support this genocidal regime in Syria????!!



Is that you Salman?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support this criminal secular arab nationalist regime
> 
> You revolted against secular nationalist dictator shah who was less evil than al Assad and you fought 8 years against the Baathist regime in Iraq but you support this genocidal regime in Syria????!!



A Tiny part of the Iranian revolution was religious. Many more were communists or just wanted freedom. The islamists won out in the end, in large part because there was a huge war going on. Religion wins in war. Can hardly win by being a communist. Wait what... The USSR did just that in ww2, but that's not the middle east.


----------



## Serpentine

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support this criminal secular arab nationalist regime
> 
> You revolted against secular nationalist dictator shah who was less evil than al Assad and you fought 8 years against the Baathist regime in Iraq but you support this genocidal regime in Syria????!!



My question is, why your opinion changes every once in a while? I don't remember you ever opposing Assad. One day you insult Saudis, then you have choose Abdullah for your avatar and now this.

And about Assad, he's just a person, it's not about Assad. I have gone through the same conversation hundreds of times, I don't want to discuss that again. So for this part, let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

It's not about posing imminent threat to their interests. It's that it's the first time determined Sunni Islamists assumed control over an Arab nation, Islamists that armed. It is all about interests, they want influence in Syria probably for reasons like combatting Russia, if a post Assad Syrian state assumes control over the naval bases and waters US would want to deploy to counter Russian presence but also pipeline interests and a bunch of other things. Like that most people will favor becoming self sufficient. 
............

*Read this also:*

The way it looks, ISIS and rebel groups may have to cooperate if they were to launch offensives on Hama/Homs. ISIS is east of both cities, and then even further east is in process of offensive on Palmyra. If it takes over Palmyra and Arak it can send reinforcements further West to assist its members in northeast of Homs and can launch offensive unto Homs from the southwest. But it also can cut off supply lines for SAA in Aleppo and this will mean rebels in Aleppo will close in on remaining SAA presence. 

By the time they manage that taking over Palmyra(if they do), rebels in north would be launching offensive on Latakia and coming close to Hama as well. If they work quickly in the next month, you never know they can turn this around very quickly. It seems like they're only making gains recently. 

So while it is controversial, it is defintely in the interests of the rebel groups to cooperate with ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course a ground invasion is needed but even the aerial bombardments have been irregular and ineffective. The initiative to truly defeat ISIS is obviously not there whatever the reasons might be.
> 
> No doubt that USA and the Iranian regime are both not interested in hegemony in the MENA region and sorry to say but if the Arab Sunnis united or had rulers who largely spoke in the same tongue that would be the case. From Mauritania to Oman. Simply due to sheer numbers, resources, land area, strategic importance, economy etc. The GCC alone has an economy that is 2 times as big as Iran-Turkey combined.
> 
> I don't know if those "Islamist" (I am always cautious about groups that claim to be so) groups are the main problem here. Outside of ISIS and Al-Nusra that is. I think they know very well that those other groups are mostly regular Sunni Arab Syrians who have taken up arms during a civil war and that most Syrians do not want to create or imitate ISIS in Northern Iraq in terms of system.
> 
> It really is confusing. Of course it all comes down to money, power and influence.
> 
> Think about it. You are an American, European, Israeli or just a person that has no ties to the ME. Why should you care about the ME just because of a few wars (that are yet to cost the live of 500.000 people in total since the Arab Spring) when you look the other way when millions of Africans and South Asians (in total) die of famine each decade? It's just an example.
> 
> Why not play all the sides against each other (or at least be passive when that happens while pretending to want the best for the region) if that benefits you economically and politically?
> 
> The US and the powers don't really care about civilians and their suffering anywhere. At least not in Syria as seen since 2011.
> 
> There is no other solution than locals being masters in their own lands. I don't know how this can happen truly with this status quo, those rulers (almost everyone of them are bad and more interested in staying in power) but either way (regardless of rulers) this must happen and then the cooperation with the world powers might occur on a more equal footing.
> 
> I really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you Salman?



There is nothing to know. You've hit the nail on the head, except you don't know their end game. Their end game IS partition, it IS the redrawing of Sykes-Picot. Surely not by sending ground troops themselves, that would UNITE muslims and Arabs, but by lighting a sectarian fire. Ya'Allah kill the Ya'Ali's and the other way around. If you look in Iraq for example, you can cleary see the US' 'red lines' (not allowing ISIS to penetrate Kurdish regions, not allowing ISIS to penetrate Shia regions, and not allowing the Shia to gain too much control in Sunni regions. Same for Kurdish regions (they have just taken Kirkuk away, with a HUGE Arab population).

Now I woke up when I heard an interview of Assad (you won't like that, but wait). He said the US has a 5 times bigger air force than me in the region. Hypermodern planes etc. The SyAAF conducts around 100 airstrikes per day, the US about 10. SPLIT betwee Iraq and Syria. That got me thinking and reading. It's all between the lines. The US can pound Daesh into sumbission in mere days. Same for Assad. But hell, just keep the sectarian lines even and divided, and only bomb them when those lines are crossed.


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support this criminal secular arab nationalist regime
> 
> You revolted against secular nationalist dictator shah who was less evil than al Assad and you fought 8 years against the Baathist regime in Iraq but you support this genocidal regime in Syria????!!



If this is you Salman, good for you brother. 

We Arabs are all one, I hope your opinion changes on Syrian conflict, it's welcoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> My question is, why your opinion changes every once in a while? I don't remember you ever opposing Assad. One day you insult Saudis, then you have choose Abdullah for your avatar and now this.
> 
> And about Assad, he's just a person, it's not about Assad. I have gone through the same conversation hundreds of times, I don't want to discuss that again. So for this part, let's just agree to disagree.



Just say it like it is. You support Al-Assad because he is pro-Iran and because supporting him suits the interests of your regime/country and people more than doing the opposite. You can say the same about Arab actions the other way around, Israel, USA etc.

You now already deep down inside that supporting Al-Assad is not the "moral" thing to do and that he and his regime have killed many more people and civilians than ISIS have done. Or any other party.

Just like I know that the war in Yemen is creating big hardship for the civilian population in Yemen and that the House of Saud are likely looking the other way but only caring about their goals.

Just like the Mullah's who torture Iranian dissidents to death in the prisons of Iran.

In Europe, Europeans regardless of nationality, religion, sect, political views (ideologies) have developed the ability to distinguish between right and wrong. That's why they are the first people out on the streets whenever they see injustice committed by not only THEIR own but others too.

They learned it the hard way because they killed 50 million (!) of each other just between WW1 and WW2.

Before the people of the ME/Muslim world/third world does not develop a similar ability this region will remain a mess simply because we are doing wrong-doings while knowing it.

Injustice is the key word here. 



Falcon29 said:


> If this is you Salman, good for you brother.
> 
> We Arabs are all one, I hope your opinion changes on Syrian conflict, it's welcoming.



Yes and I hope that he realizes that Arabs that are anti-Iranian regime are not out there to behead Twelver Shia's. In such a case there would not be more Shias in the Arab world than anywhere else on the planet. For God's sake even in KSA alone there are 3 million or so Shias. The numbers might even be bigger than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> If this is you Salman, good for you brother.
> 
> We Arabs are all one, I hope your opinion changes on Syrian conflict, it's welcoming.


You know and I told you before I am not with al Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You know and I told you before I am not with al Assad



I don't remember, I think you might of told it to Hasani. But now I know, good on you.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Also we should not abuse Islam and religion in general and pretend that it has any role to play. I don't recall Islam saying anything about a "Shia" or "Sunni" sect, or anything about killing civilians, supporting corrupt regimes, using Islam as a political instrument to suppress people etc. Those are not Islamic values. I don't recall Islam teaching its followers to destroy ancient historical monuments or too worship people based on ancestry. I don't recall Islam wanting to create a social class (Mullah's, Sheikhs) etc. but to create equality and justice to all mankind.

Why are those regimes and their supporters lying to themselves and pretending that their respective regimes/rulers are bastions of their favorite Islamic sect x or y?

In reality the "real" Muslims (there I said is, maybe I am a real Takfiri, lol) are the ordinary people, nowadays mostly the older generation, that is living according to the most important values in Islam. Not making a fuss.

For sure as hell not the filthy rich and corrupt rulers of the ME and their little families. Don't even get me started. In this age and day you can see how the sons and daughters of those people behave due to the media and internet.

I suggest to the Arab speakers here to google the names of relatives of those Shia Clerics, of the Saudi Ulama (Al aal-Sheikh family) and you will find their sons and daughters based in the West partying. No joke.

It's time to say no and remove yourself from all this that you have nothing to do with as an individual person.

That has nothing to do with your country, lands, people, religion, ideologies etc.

I stand behind my people and lands but to pretend and spend your time defending the indefensible is beyond silly. I am in my early 20's but I sure as hell hope that I won't end up as the likes of Hussein and many other users on PDF who still in their 30,'s, 40's are carbon copies of their teenage years. Not even realizing that they are small dots in a bigger play and who are not even ready to challenge status quo for the better.

Many posts at once even for me.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI I am interested in hearing your opinion about the situation in the region (the real one as you see it not the one that you want to see or tells us about due to ideology/politics) etc. as most people here do.

@IR-TR 

I don't know if I agree with that conclusion. I mean what is the difference for the US whether Iraq becomes divided into 3 parts or Syria into 3? Or if it stays status quo? KRG in Northern Iraq is already de facto independent. I think it is all about money, power and political interests regardless of borders drawn.

Same with sects. Most outsiders could care less and have no clue. You have no idea how incompetent so-called American experts (the world superpower with the best universities on the planet) were on the makeup of the Iraqi society during and A LONG time after the Iraqi occupation. Granted that Iraq is a complicated country but this should say it all.

At the end of the day, which is something that I have always said, it's about becoming more self-sufficient and becoming masters in your own lands. That's why I believe that cooperation between Arabs for instance is crucial to tackle the problems in the Arab world while others here (due to sectarian views, politics) want their own way or the highway. Of course the end goal is an ME in the mould of Europe as we see today where common values, security and economy is more important than sect and nationality in the greater picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Also we should not abuse Islam and religion in general and pretend that it has any role to play. I don't recall Islam saying anything about a "Shia" or "Sunni" sect, or anything about killing civilians, supporting corrupt regimes, using Islam as a political instrument to suppress people etc. Those are not Islamic values. I don't recall Islam teaching its followers to destroy ancient historical monuments or too worship people based on ancestry. I don't recall Islam wanting to create a social class (Mullah's, Sheikhs) etc. but to create equality and justice to all mankind.
> 
> Why are those regimes and their supporters lying to themselves and pretending that their respective regimes/rulers are bastions of their favorite Islamic sect x or y?
> 
> In reality the "real" Muslims (there I said is, maybe I am a real Takfiri, lol) are the ordinary people, nowadays mostly the older generation, that is living according to the most important values in Islam. Not making a fuss.
> 
> For sure as hell not the filthy rich and corrupt rulers of the ME and their little families. Don't even get me started. In this age and day you can see how the sons and daughters of those people behave due to the media and internet.
> 
> I suggest to the Arab speakers here to google the names of relatives of those Shia Clerics, of the Saudi Ulama (Al aal-Sheikh family) and you will find their sons and daughters based in the West partying. No joke.
> 
> It's time to say no and remove yourself from all this that you have nothing to do with as an individual person.
> 
> That has nothing to do with your country, lands, people, religion, ideologies etc.
> 
> I stand behind my people and lands but to pretend and spend your time defending the indefensible is beyond silly. I am in my early 20's but I sure as hell hope that I won't end up as the likes of Hussein and many other users on PDF who still in their 30,'s, 40's are carbon copies of their teenage years. Not even realizing that they are small dots in a bigger play and who are not even ready to challenge status quo for the better.
> 
> Many posts at once even for me.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI I am interested in hearing your opinion about the situation in the region (the real one as you see it not the one that you want to see or tells us about due to ideology/politics) etc. as most people here do.
> 
> @IR-TR
> 
> I don't know if I agree with that conclusion. I mean what is the difference for the US whether Iraq becomes divided into 3 parts or Syria into 3? Or if it stays status quo? KRG in Northern Iraq is already de facto independent. I think it is all about money, power and political interests regardless of borders drawn.
> 
> Same with sects. Most outsiders could care less and have no clue. You have no idea how incompetent so-called American experts (the world superpower with the best universities on the planet) were on the makeup of the Iraqi society during and A LONG time after the Iraqi occupation. Granted that Iraq is a complicated country but this should say it all.
> 
> At the end of the day, which is something that I have always said, it's about becoming more self-sufficient and becoming masters in your own lands. That's why I believe that cooperation between Arabs for instance is crucial to tackle the problems in the Arab world while others here (due to sectarian views, politics) want their own way or the highway. Of course the end goal is an ME in the mould of Europe as we see today where common values, security and economy is more important than sect and nationality in the greater picture.



http://www.aljazeerah.info/images/2013/July/10 p/The Project for the New Middle East.jpg

Here you go. Now tell me, for a foreign power which is easier to control. The current situation with a strong Iran and Turkey and GCC, or just little sh!t states. The sects are a way of achieving that map. Unless you think 2 million US soldiers will step in and enforce that map. They just incite sectarianism, and the rest of the plan falls in motion. Geographically divided sects fight each other, large states get broken up, and you aid from the air. That's it. Master in our own lands? This way there will be no more 'our' lands. I would even agree on uniting Arabs, as long as that didn't mean oppressing minorities and attacking non-Arab states. 

Look at it this way, even Europe is not completely sovereign. The US has SO much influence there, it basically can disallow foreign policy initiatives of the Europeans. Germany would love to get very close with Russia, for security and economic reasons. The US would try everything in it's power to do that. And they're 'allies'. In our case that's 100x more apparent. Sometimes I think wtf, just let it happen. Some 20 years of heavy bloodshed, and then the region finally wears itself out and peace will become the norm again. What can you do, just get angry? Shout on a forum?

PS: Wtf happened to your tone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> http://www.aljazeerah.info/images/2013/July/10 p/The Project for the New Middle East.jpg
> 
> Here you go. Now tell me, for a foreign power which is easier to control. The current situation with a strong Iran and Turkey and GCC, or just little sh!t states. The sects are a way of achieving that map. Unless you think 2 million US soldiers will step in and enforce that map. They just incite sectarianism, and the rest of the plan falls in motion. Geographically divided sects fight each other, large states get broken up, and you aid from the air. That's it. Master in our own lands? This way there will be no more 'our' lands. I would even agree on uniting Arabs, as long as that didn't mean oppressing minorities and attacking non-Arab states.
> 
> Look at it this way, even Europe is not completely sovereign. The US has SO much influence there, it basically can disallow foreign policy initiatives of the Europeans. Germany would love to get very close with Russia, for security and economic reasons. The US would try everything in it's power to do that. And they're 'allies'. In our case that's 100x more apparent. Sometimes I think wtf, just let it happen. Some 20 years of heavy bloodshed, and then the region finally wears itself out and peace will become the norm again. What can you do, just get angry? Shout on a forum?
> 
> PS: Wtf happened to your tone



I have seen that map a few weeks after it was first created by some American years ago. The map has been discussed several times on this forum and others. The conclusion is that it's a map like any other and that it is unrealistic.

GCC, Egypt, Turkey, Iran etc. are not strong countries compared to the US, West or world powers. In fact if they really wanted it they could probably divide all of those countries and the locals would not be able to do anything.

I think we look at this differently. I see power, money, political interest, dependence, division etc. as goals of any world power (and outsider) in the MENA region. The nature of the borders (borders itself are unnatural and have changed 1000's of times throughout history and will change again IMO) is less relevant if you ask me. With the current borders or new ones the MENA region is already divided.

I know but at least Europeans are pretty much masters in their own lands.

Of course Europeans are also far from being united and are even more distinct than most ME people but you know what I meant. They are at least 80 years ahead of us politically speaking. That's translated to two generations.

What do you mean? I already wrote that my insults/countering of trolling is not personal. It's just an automatic reflex on PDF, lol. You don't really believe that I have a problem with the nationalities that I have discussed with? It's all about the individuals. I always openly said that I am against the Iranian regime but that I have nothing against the average Iranian (whether Persian, Azeri, Kurd, Arab, Baluch, Turkmen or whatever) as long as he is not anti-Arab because that means that he is anti-me and 450 million Arabs solely based on our race or nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> I have seen that map a few weeks after it was first created by some American years ago. The map has been discussed several times on this forum and others. The conclusion is that it's a map like any other and that it is unrealistic.
> 
> GCC, Egypt, Turkey, Iran etc. are not strong countries compared to the US, West or world powers. In fact if they really wanted it they could probably divide all of those countries and the locals would not be able to do anything.
> 
> I think we look at this differently. I see power, money, political interest, dependence, division etc. as goals of any world power (and outsider) in the MENA region. The nature of the borders (borders itself are unnatural and have changed 1000's of times throughout history and will change again IMO) is less relevant if you ask me. With the current borders or new ones the MENA region is already divided.
> 
> I know but at least Europeans are pretty much masters in their own lands.
> 
> Of course Europeans are also far from being united and are even more distinct than most ME people but you know what I meant. They are at least 80 years ahead of us politically speaking. That's translated to two generations.
> 
> What do you mean? I already wrote that my insults/countering of trolling is not personal. It's just an automatic reflex on PDF, lol. You don't really believe that I have a problem with the nationalities that I have discussed with? It's all about the individuals. I always openly said that I am against the Iranian regime but that I have nothing against the average Iranian (whether Persian, Azeri, Kurd, Arab, Baluch, Turkmen or whatever) as long as he is not anti-Arab because that means that he is anti-me and 450 million Arabs solely based on our race or nationality.



Yes I believe border matter, up and until regions are safe. As for Europe, I (and you) can get in our car and drive across Europe without a single person asking us, or customs official. The single thing giving us away is our license plates. But Europe is peaceful. These countries don't have any fights over anything, not even about natural resources. So lifting borders is no big deal. In the middle east that's different. Look at Kirkuk, if that becomes Kurdish, the Arabs in Iraq lose out on a LOT of oil. Same for some regions in Iran or Saudi Arabia. That's really what this map is all about. And the domination of Israel. IF the middle east was indeed like Europe, I'd say F borders. The money stays in the 'family'. And we take care of 'our own'. But that's not logical, and all that map achieves is perpetual hostility and the ability for foreigners to dominate us. You seem like an intelligent fellow and the same age I am. I think the only way to stave off foreign influence is to unite. And you know just like me, that includes Iran, just like in Europe it includes Slavic people or what have you. This region sadly is the world's wallet. That makes us a target and weak. We have the same concerns. So when we set aside all our 1500 year old bs, that might just be the best shot at peace and actual prosperity. Because once that liquid gold is gone, we'll be back te being cavemen, unless we invest wisely.

The real enemy is not our neighbor, but those afar. Heck, hopefully it'll happen in our lifetime, it surely won't in our parent's lifetime.

PS: the US congress just passed a bill allowing the direct arming of Kurds in Iraq. That could very well be interpreted as a big step towards independence. Giving them enough heavy arms, not just to hold off ISIS, but also the Iraqi government. Iraqi Arabs are LIVID about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And about Assad, he's just a person, it's not about Assad. I have gone through the same conversation hundreds of times, I don't want to discuss that again. So for this part, let's just agree to disagree.


Yep, regime is much more than one person Assad. Its huge corrupt torture machine with uncounted Mukhabarats and Shabihas. Maher Assad and Hafez Makhlouf have no less power than the giraffe itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you support Hezbollah and Assad Baathist regime??



he is an anti sunni, perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Assad the dog regime Chlorine gas attack on Mashmashan killing children and suffocating thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dearhypocrite

United said:


> Assad the dog regime Chlorine gas attack on Mashmashan killing children and suffocating thousands.
> 
> View attachment 222070



perhaps, to assad & regime supporters, that one at the above picture look like an injured isis or nusra terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

US air strike in Syria kills IS commander. Of course this happens when IS is making big gains near Palyrma and would have cut off SAA presence in Aleppo but also would have opened way for offensive on Homs/Hama.

US is directly aiding Syrian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> *US air strike in Syria kills IS commander. *Of course this happens when IS is making big gains near Palyrma and would have cut off SAA presence in Aleppo but also would have opened way for offensive on Homs/Hama.
> 
> US is directly aiding Syrian regime.


for a support of IS like you it is a very sad new indeed. amen.


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> for a support of IS like you it is a very sad new indeed. amen.



Not going to work with me buddy. This 'coalition' is bombing opposition everytime they make serious advancements. Stating the obvious isn't equivalent to supporting IS. It's lame that you went to that low, in order to divert attention from reality of conflict. IS was making a strategic offensive that would dramatically change situation in Aleppo, Homs and Hama. US realized that and began hitting IS commanders involved in offensive. 

This is because US wants the regime in power. Same with Israel. Yesterday at the summit, Obama stated that there is no military solution to Syria. And that Assad wont fall before 2017. In latent terms that means arming rebels is a criminal act and rebel victory is no solution. Stating the obvious hurts your feelings, doesn't mean you should resort to acting childish. And if you do I could care less. You don't scare me when you pull off 'big satan' tactics. 

@Saif al-Arab 

Here he does it not only with you but with me again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

you show how sad you are a IS guy is dead. 
a normal person would be pleased of the US job. but you are not.
another sign of support of terrorism by you. not surprising for a hamas fan boy.


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> you show how sad you are a IS guy is dead.
> a normal person would be pleased of the US job. but you are not.
> another sign of support of terrorism by you. not surprising for a hamas fan boy.



Farsi boy I know you're having a tantrum because regime-US cooperation was exposed. Iran and US once again prove they're allies by action. This was actually not a air strike but a raid with ground forces. Contary to your claims, All I and others care about is exposing the so called anti West anti Israel Iran. Obviously we see once again the Syrian regime is saved from a strategic defeat by 'big satan'.  

I know this is very embarrassing for you.  

But it means the truth has been exposed, it's not possible for Iran or its allies to claim to be champions of anti west agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hussein

you fantasm high. a country under sanctions by USA would be the ally of USA.
but what to expect from a terrorist minded logic.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Not going to work with me buddy. This 'coalition' is bombing opposition everytime they make serious advancements. Stating the obvious isn't equivalent to supporting IS. It's lame that you went to that low, in order to divert attention from reality of conflict. IS was making a strategic offensive that would dramatically change situation in Aleppo, Homs and Hama. US realized that and began hitting IS commanders involved in offensive.
> 
> This is because US wants the regime in power. Same with Israel. Yesterday at the summit, Obama stated that there is no military solution to Syria. And that Assad wont fall before 2017. In latent terms that means arming rebels is a criminal act and rebel victory is no solution. Stating the obvious hurts your feelings, doesn't mean you should resort to acting childish. And if you do I could care less. You don't scare me when you pull off 'big satan' tactics.
> 
> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Here he does it not only with you but with me again.



It goes over your head. The US wants what is called CONTROLLE CHAOS. Why don't you put that in your Google search engine. Nobody is allowed to win, nobody is allowed to PACIFY the region. This is what they want. End of story.


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> you fantasm high. a country under sanctions by USA would be the ally of USA.
> but what to expect from a terrorist minded logic.



I had this discussion with you in Iraq thread. So I refer you to there. 



IR-TR said:


> It goes over your head. The US wants what is called CONTROLLE CHAOS. Why don't you put that in your Google search engine. Nobody is allowed to win, nobody is allowed to PACIFY the region. This is what they want. End of story.



I'm not new to your narrative. It's commonly used by pro-Iran crowd. Funny thing is the narrative is only used when you guys are losing. When you're winning we get much assurances from Iranians that their empire is envitable and Saudi regime will collapse. Your narrative is to whitewash US intentions in Syria and region but also give an excuse for Iranian axis continued control/presence in these regions. We don't accept that narrative, sorry, I'm bigger than that.

The timing of this raid is important. It's because the recent offensive which would cut off SAA in Aleppo(very least that wouldve happened). So you may interpret this as US wanting to prolong conflict and it does same to other side. Maybe that's what you're trying to get across.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> Farsi boy I know you're having a tantrum because regime-US cooperation was exposed. Iran and US once again prove they're allies by action. This was actually not a air strike but a raid with ground forces. Contary to your claims, All I and others care about is exposing the so called anti West anti Israel Iran. Obviously we see once again the Syrian regime is saved from a strategic defeat by 'big satan'.
> 
> I know this is very embarrassing for you.
> 
> But it means the truth has been exposed, it's not possible for Iran or its allies to claim to be champions of anti west agenda.



Yeap we coaaporate with anyone who shares same interests to kill these isis scums .... any problem?


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I had this discussion with you in Iraq thread. So I refer you to there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not new to your narrative. It's commonly used by pro-Iran crowd. Funny thing is the narrative is only used when you guys are losing. When you're winning we get much assurances from Iranians that their empire is envitable and Saudi regime will collapse. Your narrative is to whitewash US intentions in Syria and region but also give an excuse for Iranian axis continued control/presence in these regions. We don't accept that narrative, sorry, I'm bigger than that.
> 
> The timing of this raid is important. It's because the recent offensive which would cut off SAA in Aleppo(very least that wouldve happened). So you may interpret this as US wanting to prolong conflict and it does same to other side. Maybe that's what you're trying to get across.



I believe you that many fanboys would like it when Iran is 'constructing an empire' when they're on the winning hand. But not me. I want peace in the region. That can only be achieved through dialogue. Nothing else. There are too many bodies to be thrown into the fire for war leading to peace. So no, I'm not pushing any narrative or secret plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> Yeap we coaaporate with anyone who shares same interests to kill these isis scums .... any problem?



No you don't 'cooperate to kill these scums', your cooperation is much bigger and on broader scale in region. None of it has to be direct(a lot already is). It's clear to average observer that US and Iran share mutual interests in majority of region. In private especially, I don't care what assurances they give to Gulf leaders in public. They only do so to restrain Arab nations from campaigns in Yemen or Syria. 

Do I have a problem? Absolulely all we Arabs do. Since for the past 30 years all your regime has been doing is demonize every Arab nation/leaders/peoples in the region as collaboraters with USA. All while justifying all your interfetnece in Arab affairs through this narrative. And you still do it today, go read Shiachat or IMF. All your people say the same thing, most recent that Saudi dogs of US will be toppled and Iranian revolution will reach Saudi Arabia. This is the narrative you still propose in order to have justification for your imperalist actions in the region. Your people do it on purpose because it used to work but it no longer does. Yet you're still towing that narrative in order to hide your real intentions towards Arabs. which is that what you revenge against the Islam that ended Persian empire(after Persia attacked arabs not other way around). All while you both have private understandings in regards to conflict in Syria.



IR-TR said:


> I believe you that many fanboys would like it when Iran is 'constructing an empire' when they're on the winning hand. But not me. I want peace in the region. That can only be achieved through dialogue. Nothing else. There are too many bodies to be thrown into the fire for war leading to peace. So no, I'm not pushing any narrative or secret plans.



Your government seeks otherwise. Most of us can't influence direction of the government's in ME. We can only watch until this reaches its peak. And with the 'high standards' they have expect worse war as clearly no one has had enough of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> No you don't 'cooperate to kill these scums', your cooperation is much bigger and on broader scale in region. None of it has to be direct(a lot already is). It's clear to average observer that US and Iran share mutual interests in majority of region. In private especially, I don't care what assurances they give to Gulf leaders in public. They only do so to restrain Arab nations from campaigns in Yemen or Syria.
> 
> Do I have a problem? Absolulely all we Arabs do. Since for the past 30 years all your regime has been doing is demonize every Arab nation/leaders/peoples in the region as collaboraters with USA. All while justifying all your interfetnece in Arab affairs through this narrative. And you still do it today, go read Shiachat or IMF. All your people say the same thing, most recent that Saudi dogs of US will be toppled and Iranian revolution will reach Saudi Arabia. This is the narrative you still propose in order to have justification for your imperalist actions in the region. Your people do it on purpose because it used to work but it no longer does. Yet you're still towing that narrative in order to hide your real intentions towards Arabs. which is that what you revenge against the Islam that ended Persian empire(after Persia attacked arabs not other way around). All while you both have private understandings in regards to conflict in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Your government seeks otherwise. Most of us can't influence direction of the government's in ME. We can only watch until this reaches its peak. And with the 'high standards' they have expect worse war as clearly no one has had enough of it.



NO, it's not only Iran and US .. in fact majority of people in the world don't wanna see terrorists advance .... I dunno and wonder why you support these scums ....

Moreover since 30 years ago and Iran revolution Iran was invaded by Arab countries and it's people bombed by chemical weapons through Saddam ... but Iran has never invaded any Arab country ....
And has been sanctioned due to its support for cause of Palestine ....

And about Persians being after revenge due to Arab invasion, do you know the fact that Saddam called himself the "commander of al Qadisiyyah" in Iran-Iraq war? and all these Abrabs countries in the region supported him? now you tell me who is more obsessed over a war took place 1000 year ago? Some of you portrey Iranian regime an "Arab wannabe" one and you say comepletly opposite .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Ex-Lebanese minister Michelle Samaha confess and says he has orders from *Assad* to take out everyone from Lebanese religious leaders mainly *SUNNI*, and any other official in the meetings including politicians using TNT.anyone BUT Allewites


The deal came directly implicating ASSAD and Mamluk. Samaha close to Assad is telling the Agent exactly his orders and how he got the TNT and who he should target. He is assigned to target everyone but Allewites .. including SHIITES! who are strong supporters of Assad .. being that hezbollah is shiite. This is a major blow.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available








Samaha confesses to bombing plot | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
Ex-minister's bomb plot conviction puts focus on Lebanon's shady ties with Syria | World news | The Guardian
Ex-Lebanese minister Michel Samaha sentenced for Syria-linked terror plot
Former Lebanon minister admits transporting explosives - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> No you don't 'cooperate to kill these scums', your cooperation is much bigger and on broader scale in region. None of it has to be direct(a lot already is). It's clear to average observer that US and Iran share mutual interests in majority of region. In private especially, I don't care what assurances they give to Gulf leaders in public. They only do so to restrain Arab nations from campaigns in Yemen or Syria.
> 
> Do I have a problem? Absolulely all we Arabs do. Since for the past 30 years all your regime has been doing is demonize every Arab nation/leaders/peoples in the region as collaboraters with USA. All while justifying all your interfetnece in Arab affairs through this narrative. And you still do it today, go read Shiachat or IMF. All your people say the same thing, most recent that Saudi dogs of US will be toppled and Iranian revolution will reach Saudi Arabia. This is the narrative you still propose in order to have justification for your imperalist actions in the region. Your people do it on purpose because it used to work but it no longer does. Yet you're still towing that narrative in order to hide your real intentions towards Arabs. which is that what you revenge against the Islam that ended Persian empire(after Persia attacked arabs not other way around). All while you both have private understandings in regards to conflict in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Your government seeks otherwise. Most of us can't influence direction of the government's in ME. We can only watch until this reaches its peak. And with the 'high standards' they have expect worse war as clearly no one has had enough of it.



'My' government is the highly civilized DUTCH government.. Okay? I don't have any other government. There is only one place I vote, and that's in NL. All the other bs of 'avenging Arab conquests' is shear bs. How the hell are you gonna kill or 'conquer' 350 million people. Perhaps some idiotis IRGC generals woould like that, but that's not reality. The Iranian population doesn't support that either. So please, don't use those things as 'evidence' of any behaviour.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Unfortunately, the powers to be, have decided to break-up Shaam because the regime posed a threat to the Zionists. People in Syria lived like brothers and now they're killing each other. Syrian army is destroyed. No Arab country can defend themselves from outside attack. Next is Iran. 

I can say objectively that Shia are the only one who are sincere when it came to Palestine. We Sunnis have betrayed and made ''deals'', seen pictures of ''Sunni'' Arab governments shaking hands with the Zionists in the UN.

Now, we have the khawarij killing everyone; Sunni, Shia, Yazidi, Christian, and destroying Masajid and they claim to be the Khilafah! It would be just for the Caliph to be Muslim first rather than the Zionist fake Caliph Elliot Schimon. As exposed by French investigative reported.

French Report ISIL Leader Mossad Agent | Veterans Today


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> NO, it's not only Iran and US .. in fact majority of people in the world don't wanna see terrorists advance .... I dunno and wonder why you support these scums ....
> 
> Moreover since 30 years ago and Iran revolution Iran was invaded by Arab countries and it's people bombed by chemical weapons through Saddam ... but Iran has never invaded any Arab country ....
> And has been sanctioned due to its support for cause of Palestine ....
> 
> And about Persians being after revenge due to Arab invasion, do you know the fact that Saddam called himself the "commander of al Qadisiyyah" in Iran-Iraq war? and all these Abrabs countries in the region supported him? now you tell me who is more obsessed over a war took place 1000 year ago? Some of you portrey Iranian regime an "Arab wannabe" one and you say comepletly opposite .



I don't who this guy was that got killed nor do I care about him. But I'm not ignorant about politics. And nothing is done because of 'good vs bad'. That's for the masses to consume, but for political geniuses like me and many on this forum. This move very likely is related to recent advances by rebels. Including advances by IS which would have made it difficult for regime to sustain. I'm guessing US will iincrease air strikes to affect their ability to launch offensive from west of Homs/Hama. Which if they can get done would bring about rebel victory. Because rebels would be able to close in on Aleppo then go south to Hama. The move ISIS did would enable that. But the target here is the main rebels. This is my point here, they know it will empower rebels further if SAA was cut off from Aleppo. 

Yes most of world doesn't want a rebel victory, but that's not what Iranians feed to the ME population. You guys tell them opposite, that world wants them in order to fool locals into supporting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frosty said:


> Ex-Lebanese minister Michelle Samaha confess and says he has orders from *Assad* to take out everyone from Lebanese religious leaders mainly *SUNNI*, and any other official in the meetings including politicians using TNT.anyone BUT Allewites
> 
> 
> The deal came directly implicating ASSAD and Mamluk. Samaha close to Assad is telling the Agent exactly his orders and how he got the TNT and who he should target. He is assigned to target everyone but Allewites .. including SHIITES! who are strong supporters of Assad .. being that hezbollah is shiite. This is a major blow and it exposes that allewites are snakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samaha confesses to bombing plot | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
> Ex-minister's bomb plot conviction puts focus on Lebanon's shady ties with Syria | World news | The Guardian
> Ex-Lebanese minister Michel Samaha sentenced for Syria-linked terror plot
> Former Lebanon minister admits transporting explosives - Al Jazeera English



We should be cautious with labeling all Alawites as criminals and enemies but the ones that form the backbone of the Al-Assad regime are indeed very dangerous people with much blood on their hands.

Did you know that mainstream Shia Twelver clerics in the Arab world and Iran never recognized Alawites as Muslims? They were always known as heretics until the Syrian civil war where they were made an "halal sect" due to politics as the Iranian regime is an ally of the Al-Assad regime.

Little do they know about the nature of those Alawites in question.

It reminds me of the few Iranian users here who were cheering for the Houthi rocket attacks in Najran Province on civilians. Funnily enough all the civilians were Shia Ismailis mainly with a minority of Zaydis.

Many of the Saudi Arabian soldiers that have been killed are Shia too from the border regions as they know the terrain the best.

This region is a mess. Let's all hope that our generation will be more sane. At least us that live in the peaceful ME countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hand Abu Siaf's wife over to Yazidi men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Saif al-Arab said:


> We should be cautious with labeling all Alawites as criminals and enemies but the ones that form the backbone of the Al-Assad regime are indeed very dangerous people with much blood on their hands.
> 
> Did you know that mainstream Shia Twelver clerics in the Arab world and Iran never recognized Alawites as Muslims? They were always known as heretics until the Syrian civil war where they were made an "halal sect" due to politics as the Iranian regime is an ally of the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> Little do they know about the nature of those Alawites in question.
> 
> It reminds me of the few Iranian users here who were cheering for the Houthi rocket attacks in Najran Province on civilians. Funnily enough all the civilians were Shia Ismailis mainly with a minority of Zaydis.
> 
> Many of the Saudi Arabian soldiers that have been killed are Shia too from the border regions as they know the terrain the best.
> 
> This region is a mess. Let's all hope that our generation will be more sane. At least us that live in the peaceful ME countries.



I don't appose anyone because of their religious views or stereotype any religious group as dangerous and bad people. I dislike the state of Israel for it's unjust occupation not for it's Judaism and the same goes for Iran and Allaweites. Matter of fact I have plenty of pre-revelation Persian friends who dislike the Iranian regime more than I do and who'd go as far as flying the Iranian golden lion flag at their homes. Also my grandma was a Christian Bushehri lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Turkish military says it shot down Syrian army plane that entered its airspace

Some sources state it is just a drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frosty said:


> I don't appose anyone because of their religious views or stereotype any religious group as dangerous and bad people. I dislike the state of Israel for it's unjust occupation not for it's Judaism and the same goes for Iran and Allaweites. Matter of fact I have plenty of pre-revelation Persian friends who dislike the Iranian regime more than I do and who'd go as far as flying the Iranian golden lion flag at their homes. Also my grandma was a Christian Bushehri lol



I doubt that any sane person does that. For me it is always about the regimes and individuals who are hostile to Arabs as a people and the Arab world. If they are against Arab regime x or y in Arab country x or y then it is fine as long as they are not hypocrites and as long as they are not attacking a whole nation and people because of that.

In the case of most PDF users that do the above (more or less exclusively Iranian users and a few Pakistanis who want to be more Iranian than the Iranians themselves) have no clue about the Arab world or Arabs whatsoever. This is something that I witness again and again whenever I start a debate that does not evolve around "House of Saud" and "Wahhabi" this and that.

I actually went to school (in France) with a Syrian Alawi from the Latakia Province. He was a good guy but not particularly religious although we did not discuss religion. Not something you do anyway with people.

Anyway it's quite interesting that many of the Druze and Alawites belong to ancient pre-Islamic Arab tribes. The head of the Druze for instance is an descendent of the Lakhmids dynasty.

Lakhmids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The thing with Druze, Alawites, Ibadis etc. and other such groups in the Arab world is that they are a minority and often have very mystical/secretive practices which can create stereotypes and suspicion among the regular people. In a sense it might be a defensive mechanism.

Anyway "long live the Alawite Shabiha's of the Al-Assad regime".









Wahhabis! Oh, wait they are Farsi allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

That awkward moment when your arrest your soldiers for inspecting weapons being sent to 'totally moderate rebels' in Syria. What were they trying to hide? Maybe those soldiers were not meant to know the destination of arms?

@xenon54 Isn't it just plain ridiculous?

Turkey detains soldiers in 'Syria arms interception' case



> Istanbul (AFP) - Turkish police have detained eight serving members of the army in the latest wave of arrests in a hugely controversial case over the interception last year of an alleged consignment of arms bound for Syria, reports said Saturday.
> 
> Arrest warrants were issued for 10 soldiers, of whom eight had been detained by Friday night, the official Anatolia news agency reported.
> 
> They have been accused of membership of a terrorist group, impeding the work of the government and espionage, it said. They should now appear in court to decide whether to remand them in custody ahead of trial.
> 
> The arrests are the latest in a string of detentions related to the stopping and searching of trucks in the southern provinces of Hatay and Adana near the Syrian border in January 2014 on suspicion of smuggling arms into Syria.
> 
> Documents circulated on the Internet claimed the seized trucks were Turkish National Intelligence Organisation (MIT) vehicles delivering weapons to Syrian Islamist rebels fighting President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Turkey has vehemently denied aiding Islamist rebels in Syria, such as the Islamic State (IS) group, although it wants to see Assad toppled.
> 
> The government has imposed a full-blown media blackout, including on social networks, and the investigation is being carried out in the utmost secrecy.
> 
> Earlier this month, Turkey arrested the four prosecutors who had ordered the search of the trucks and they are now in prison ahead of trial.
> 
> Another 19 soldiers were also placed under arrest pending trial in April, Anatolia said.
> 
> Meanwhile, 17 police were arrested as part of the investigation in February and another 11 police back in July 2014.
> 
> Not including the latest arrests, Anatolia said that a total of 47 people were being held in the investigation.
> 
> The Turkish authorities have sought to link the affair to US-based preacher Fethullah Gulen who President Recep Tayyip Erdogan accuses of running a parallel state through supporters in the judiciary and police with the aim of usurping him.
> 
> Supporters of Gulen, who have been pressured by a wave of arrests in the past months, reject the allegations.
> 
> The controversy erupted on January 19, 2014 when Turkish forces stopped trucks bound for Syria suspected to have been loaded with weapons. But they then found MIT personnel were on board.
> 
> Foreign rights groups have expressed concern in recent months over the broad judicial campaign against groups in Turkish society deemed to be Gulen supporters.


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> Turkish military says it shot down Syrian army plane that entered its airspace
> 
> Some sources state it is just a drone


Source?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when your arrest your soldiers for inspecting weapons being sent to 'totally moderate rebels' in Syria. What were they trying to hide? Maybe those soldiers were not meant to know the destination of arms?
> 
> @xenon54 Isn't it just plain ridiculous?
> 
> Turkey detains soldiers in 'Syria arms interception' case


Serpi we had this discussions x times no? Its no secret that Turkey sent weapons to Kurds this could be one of them, but the Goverment claimed this particular load was directed to Turkmens living in the surrounding area of Suleyman Sah Tomb since isis was threatening to attack it at that time.

Around the same time the fight between Gülen and AKP started so Gülen affiliate prosecutor ordered to search the intelligence trucks, its their ususal mud throwing games.



atatwolf said:


> Source?


Türk F-16'ları Suriye hava aracını düşürdü - Hürriyet Dünya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Source?



It is turkish sources, this is what Palestinian media was reporting. 

THanks Xenon for posting link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Frosty

Also I never understood why Alawites were/are the first to defend Al-Assad's genocide and why they are his biggest supporters (of course the Al-Assad family are Alawites and so are most of the key persons in the regime and families) but had they acted differently from the beginning of the conflict they might not have been so hated today by most Syrians and a deal/compromise might have been reached.

I simply can't see how that is going to work when Al-Assad gets removed.

Stupid short-sighted people. That's what you get in return for supporting a genocidal regime with all that you have got despite knowing that it is pure evil and counterproductive.

All because of a few power-hungry families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Serpi we had this discussions x times no? Its no secret that Turkey sent weapons to Kurds this could be one of them, but the Goverment claimed this particular load was directed to Turkmens *living in the surrounding area of Suleyman Sah Tomb *since isis was threatening to attack it at that time.
> 
> Around the same time the fight between Gülen and AKP started so Gülen affiliate prosecutor ordered to search the intelligence trucks, its their ususal mud throwing games.



Do you honestly believe that? Then why on earth do northern 'rebels' including JN always have unlimited access to countless number of TOWs? I wonder how many years should pass until you accept that except ISIS, Erdogan doesn't differentiate between any group fighting in northern Syria? Or you just don't want to accept the reality.


----------



## GBU-28

raptor22 said:


> NO, it's not only Iran and US .. in fact majority of people in the world don't wanna see terrorists advance .... I dunno and wonder why you support these scums .....



You two hypocrites should focus on matters that bring you together, such as how your despicable terrorist state supported his despicable terrorist group to murder civilians in Israel.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Then why on earth do northern 'rebels' including JN always have unlimited access to countless number of TOWs? I wonder how many years should pass until you accept that except ISIS, Erdogan doesn't differentiate between any group fighting in northern Syria? Or you just don't want to accept the reality.


Rebels have every kind of weapon be it Russian or Western how exactly does that prove anything?
Another question is why would Turkey arm Kurds and isis at the same time? Doesnt make sense to me, so far i have only seen the opposite of the claimed things in PDF, Turkey even blew up Süleyman Shah tomb by it self so isis cant capture and desecrate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Rebels have every kind of weapon be it Russian or Western how exactly does that prove anything?
> Another question is why would Turkey arm Kurds and isis at the same time? Doesnt make sense to me, so far i have only seen the opposite of the claimed things in PDF, Turkey even blew up Süleyman Shah tomb by it self so isis cant capture and desecrate it.



Please read my post again, you got it wrong
This part:



> until you accept that except ISIS, Erdogan doesn't differentiate between any group fighting in northern Syria


I excluded ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

................
*archicivilians* ‏@*archicivilians*  46m46 minutes ago
#*Syria*: Rebels were able to retake Tallat Mousa in Western #*Qalamoun* this morning.
...............
*Jon Williams* ‏@*WilliamsJon*  2h2 hours ago  Brooklyn, NY 
US Forces flew into #*Syria* on Blackhawks & Ospreys and by the time operation was over many of aircraft were riddled with bullet holes. #*ISIS*
...............
*Khamenei.ir* ‏@*khamenei_ir*  May 13
Certain Arab countries' plot for #*Syria* is utterly destructive. Their plot will ruin not only Syria but also their own countries.
..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Please read my post again, you got it wrong
> This part:
> 
> 
> I excluded ISIS.


Well then let me ask this one, you never heard or seen Turkish weapons in rebel hands from trustable sources, or at least nothing with evidence, but on the other hand we have Kurds claiming they got wepons from Turkey, so what makes you think those weapons were directed to rebells?


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Well then let me ask this one, you never heard or seen Turkish weapons in rebel hands from trustable sources, or at least nothing with evidence, but on the other hand we have Kurds claiming they got wepons from Turkey, so what makes you think those weapons were directed to rebells?



Where did I say they have to be Turkish made? For example, one very obvious fact is, Qatar has paid billions of dollars for arms in 'rebel' hands and Nusra on top of them, how did they transfer them to Syria? Which country has best relations with Qatar? I let you guess the rest. Turkey facilitates transfer of arms and money and other equipment, they don't have to be Turkish made. It also arrests officers who inspects the weapon cargoes.

Or about TOW missiles, how did they reach northern Syria? They used nearly 200 TOWs in 5 days, like it's Ak-47 bullet. Come on man, there is no point in denying this. I wonder why you all oppose Erdigan, but come to his defense in this very particular case, like he hasn't been playing games in Syria?


----------



## revojam

Rumors circling around in Turkish news sites that Turkish Air Force shoot down a Syrian Air Force jet again.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Where did I say they have to be Turkish made? For example, one very obvious fact is, Qatar has paid billions of dollars for arms in 'rebel' hands and Nusra on top of them, how did they transfer them to Syria? Which country has best relations with Qatar? I let you guess the rest. Turkey facilitates transfer of arms and money and other equipment, they don't have to be Turkish made. It also arrests officers who inspects the weapon cargoes.


Eastern Iraq is a lawless place now hard to smuggle things there, its even the shorter way from Qatar to Syria.

The origin of weapons isnt important indeed but still my question, stands what makes you believe those weapons were heading to rebell hands when Kurds themselves claimed they got wepons from Turkey?



Serpentine said:


> I wonder why you all oppose Erdigan, but come to his defense in this very particular case, like he hasn't been playing games in Syria?


He has his finger in the game its true but so much BS has been posted here that you guys make us defend him sometimes, thx for that.


----------



## Falcon29

*Sami* ‏@*Paradoxy13*  2h2 hours ago
Reports Turkish jets intercepted & shot down a Syrian/Iranian UAV today near the Turkish border in Darkoush, rural #*Idlib*, #*Syria*
............
*Sputnik* ‏@*SputnikInt*  57s57 seconds ago
DETAILS: The plane crashed over Syrian territory http://sptnkne.ws/mdZ #*Turkey* #*Syria*
..........
*Drone Maniac* ‏@*dronemaniac*  4m4 minutes ago
RT Hassan Ridha sayed_ridha : Pics of #*Syria*-n drone downed by #*Turkey*
..........
*Mohamad Bazzi* ‏@*BazziNYU*  6m6 minutes ago
#*Hezbollah* says it seized (and detonated) a car bomb rigged with 500 kg of explosives in #*Qalamoun*, #*Syria* | http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Lebanon-News/2015/May-16/298200-hezbollah-detonates-car-rigged-with-500kg-of-explosives-in-qalamoun-al-manar.ashx…
..........
*Linda Hemby* ‏@*LindaHemby*  12m12 minutes ago
#*Syria* - Airstrikes kill 47 people in northern Idlib @*anadoluagency* http://u.aa.com.tr/511147
..............
@*Jawad_alHamwi*  13m13 minutes ago
#*Breaking* #*Hama* #*Syria* A helicopter have dropped two explosive barrels onto al Mansorah village, western countryside
................
@*RFS_mediaoffice*  17m17 minutes ago
#*Idlib* #*Syria* Fursan al-Haq Brigade of the #*FSA* destrys a regime tank that was advancing at al-Fanar front on Mount al-Arba'een of Ariha.
............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Eastern Iraq is a lawless place now hard to smuggle things there, its even the shorter way from Qatar to Syria.


Lawless? You mean controlled by IS? ANd Qatar tranfers weapons exactly from IS territory to groups who are IS enemies? Great idea and great theory.


xenon54 said:


> He has his finger in the game its true but so much BS has been posted here that you guys make us defend him sometimes, thx for that.


BS? Is it that strange that Erdogan is transferring arms to northern Syria? Okay, I think another endless conversation, again I say one thing and constant denial on your side. Thanks for spending time to answer.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Lawless? You mean controlled by IS? ANd Qatar tranfers weapons exactly from IS territory to groups who are IS enemies? Great idea and great theory.


Well you are the one making assumptions no?


Serpentine said:


> BS? Is it that strange that Erdogan is transferring arms to northern Syria? Okay, I think another endless conversation, again I say one thing and constant denial on your side. Thanks for spending time to answer.


Yeah we were hearing that Turkey gave tanks to isis, that isis opened a consulate in Istanbul, that Turkey is shipping bus loads of isis members to border etc. No Serpi those are not BS at all, its all true...

At least you gave up claiming Turkey is supporting isis, its already a step forward on your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Well you are the one making assumptions no?
> 
> Yeah we were hearing that Turkey gave tanks to isis, that isis opened a consulate in Istanbul, that Turkey is shipping bus loads of isis members to border etc. No Serpi those are not BS at all, its all true...
> 
> At least you gave up claiming Turkey is supporting isis, its already a step forward on your side.



Can you show me where I have said those stuff about ISIS and Turkey?

Anyways, when is the nearest time that Erdogan may be replaced by another person? How many years?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Anyways, when is the nearest time that Erdogan may be replaced by another person? How many years?


Either when he has a trustable, competent opposition which doesnt look like or when the economic growth stops and a recession starts.

He wont loose the elections as long as the economy grows, here is a perfect description why people vote for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> It is turkish sources, this is what Palestinian media was reporting.
> 
> THanks Xenon for posting link


It was probably a (cheap) Iranian drone. Hezbollah is sticking their nose in places they shouldn't stick. They are really itching for an *** wipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Will there be ground invasion due to Palmyra Roman artifacts? 

.....



*Blake HounshellVerified account * ‏@*blakehounshell* 
That is not good RT @*rConflictNews*: BREAKING: IS seizes control of northern part of #*Syria*’s #*Palmyra*: monitor - @*AFP*

*.............
LBCI News English ‏@LBCI_News_EN  4m4 minutes ago
Turkish defense minister says jets shot down Syrian helicopter that had violated airspace - state news agency | #Turkey #Syria

...............
LOL, *this made me laugh so hard:

*Nabil Al-Tikriti* ‏@*NabilAlTikriti*  2m2 minutes ago
Apparently #*Iraq* and #*Syria* have grown dysfunctional enough to make #*Detroit* an attractive option (which it is): http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/opinion/let-syrians-settle-detroit.html?emc=edit_ty_20150515&nl=opinion&nlid=40499273&_r=0…

..............

................

Syrian pro-regime source:

"Our forces prevented an rebel offensive on city of Latakia"

*L.N.N* ‏@*LattakiaNewsNet*  5m5 minutes ago

7.40 PM #*سورية* #*سوريا* #*اللاذقية* #*Syria* #*lattakia* #*latakia* مصدر عسكري : وحدة من قواتنا تحبط محاولات تسلل... http://fb.me/7xkk8nGD

If true, means rebels are soon to begin offensive near Latakia


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> I don't who this guy was that got killed nor do I care about him. But I'm not ignorant about politics. And nothing is done because of 'good vs bad'. That's for the masses to consume, but for political geniuses like me and many on this forum. This move very likely is related to recent advances by rebels. Including advances by IS which would have made it difficult for regime to sustain. I'm guessing US will iincrease air strikes to affect their ability to launch offensive from west of Homs/Hama. Which if they can get done would bring about rebel victory. Because rebels would be able to close in on Aleppo then go south to Hama. The move ISIS did would enable that. But the target here is the main rebels. This is my point here, they know it will empower rebels further if SAA was cut off from Aleppo.
> 
> Yes most of world doesn't want a rebel victory, but that's not what Iranians feed to the ME population. You guys tell them opposite, that world wants them in order to fool locals into supporting you.



What happened to Persian avenge parts of your previous post ... you just overlooked all things that Arabs have done against Iran .... 

Anyway:

Mr "political geniuses" You still don't consider them as terrorist groups .... why... I don't know ....
I assure you that Americans #1 goal is removing Assad regime due to his close relation to Iran and Hezbollah, that's why they are training the so-called moderate rebels in the Jordan and give them weapons and money ..... and has helped them through some countries in the region ...
ISIS has got most of its power due to selling oil from Iraq and Syria oil fields .. have you ever asked yourself why no one has ever bombed ISIS tankers ? it could cut off their income ...
Moreover none of these Arab countries which crying over current situation in Syria have any plan for aftermath of war .. imagine a country in the hands of these scums and terrorists ...it would be a huge blow and disaster to the security of the region and the world ...
On the other hand Americans don't want to see Iraqi liberating their lands 'cause if Iraqis could retake their lands it would help Syrian regime to surround these terrorists and eliminate them ... that could explain long delay in delivering weapons to Iraq ... and now they are calling for secession of Iraq ...
Therefore I'm pretty sure that the American plan is keeping the current situation like rubbing salt in the wound ... why shouldn't they? Muslim are killing each other is the best gauruntee for security of israel .... even isreal knows that and helps Al-Nusra and the other terrorists groups in Syria ....
So whenever one side is close to overcome in the battlefield they enter and push them back ....

And still I can't get your wordings about Iran ...


----------



## Hindustani78

US commandos kill senior IS commander in Syria raid | Arab News
Saturday 16 May 2015

BEIRUT: The Pentagon says US commandos have mounted a rare raid in eastern Syria, killing the Islamic State commander in charge of oil fields in a firefight and capturing his wife.

Defense Secretary Ash Carter announced the raid, identifying the militant as Abu Sayyaf.
He said no US forces were killed or injured.

Syrian state media earlier reported government forces killed at least 40 IS terrorists, including a senior commander in charge of oil fields, in an attack Saturday on the country's largest oil field — held by IS.

It identified the commander as Abu Al-Teem al-Saudi.

The Britain-based Syria Observatory for Human Rights confirmed an oil field attack, saying at least 19 IS members, including 12 foreigners, were killed. 

The group did not say who carried out the attack.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Assad thugs withdraw from eastern Homs, cannot hold Palmyra against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Alienoz_TR said:


> Assad thugs withdraw from eastern Homs, cannot hold Palmyra against ISIS.


I read in reddit all FSA groups planning to atack YPG for removing a muslim womens scarf any chance atack its actually happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Then why on earth do northern 'rebels' including JN always have unlimited access to countless number of TOWs? I wonder how many years should pass until you accept that except ISIS, Erdogan doesn't differentiate between any group fighting in northern Syria? Or you just don't want to accept the reality.


Thats not true, TOWs are used by moderate rebel groups. Even Islamic Front does not get TOWs, not talking about Nusra.

*Groups currently using TOWs:*

1st Coastal Division 
13th Division
Mountain Hawks brigade
Fursan al-Haqq brigade
Glory Gathering
Ghab Hawks Gathering
1st Army

*Former groups using TOWs: *

Syrian Revolutionaries Front (Mauruf)
Hazm

Nusra fired TOWs couple times in March 2015 after capturing them from Hazm and couple times in Dec 2014 after capturing from Mauruf. Thats about it.


----------



## SALMAN F

Mussana said:


> Can anyone debate how authentic this is.
> 
> 107 Hezbollah reportedly died in the Qalamoun battle. Along with the names includes date of death & town of birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خالد الخلف*
> * السبت : 16 - آيار - 2015 *
> * تقارير *
> 
> روابط ذات صلة
> * مقتل عدد من مرتزقة حالش في القلمون الشرقي *
> * في كمين محكم: مقتل وأسر عدد من عناصر (حالش) في القلمون  *
> * مقتل 18 (متسلل) من ميليشيا حالش في القلمون  *
> * من هي الميليشيات التي تقاتل مع الاسد.. معلومات مفصلة وبالأرقام  *
> 
> 
> قال زعيم ميليشيا حالش حسن نصر الله في ظهوره المتلفز أمس السبت، قال إن عدد قتلى ميليشياته في معارك القلمون الاخيرة لم يتجاوز الـ /13/ قتيل، بالإضافة لمقتل /7/ فقط من جنود الأسد، ما أثار موجة سخط وسخرية بين الإعلاميين السوريين في منطقة القلمون، والذين فندوا مزاعم حسن نصر الله، إذ وثقوا وبشكل دقيق أرقاماً عالية من قتلى الحزب في معارك القلمون.
> 
> فيما قال الزميل أحمد القصير الناطق باسم الهيئة العامة للثورة السورية إن عدد قتلى الحزب في المعارك الأخيرة تجاوز المئة، وإنهم موثقون بالاسم الدقيق وتاريخ مقتلهم ومكانه، وذكر القصير قائمة موثقة لقتلى حزب الله في القلمون كما يلي:
> 
> 1. ابراهيم حجازي 26/04/2015
> 
> 2. ابراهيم مسلماني
> 
> 3. ابراهيم موسى برجي
> 
> 4. اشرف حسن عياد 25/04/2015
> 
> 5. أحمد توفيق الأمين 14/05/2015 بابلية
> 
> 6. أحمد حبيب سلوم
> 
> 7. أحمد مرتضى الهبش
> 
> 8. باسل حسين طهماز 01/05/2015 الغبيري الضاحية الجنوبية
> 
> 9. باسل محمد بسما 12/05/2015 عين بعال 17 عام
> 
> 10. باسم محمد حسن علي لويس 09/05/2015
> 
> 11. بشار عثمان أنيس 15/05/2015 حوش عرب
> 
> 12. توفيق محمد النجار 09/05/2015 كفر دبش قيادي
> 
> 13. جاد البرزي 25/04/2015
> 
> 14. جعفر محمد علي كرنيب
> 
> 15. جلال طالب حمادة 13/05/2015 قانون رأس العين
> 
> 16. حبيب حجازي 26/04/2015
> 
> 17. حسن الحاج حسن 09/05/2015
> 
> 18. حسن أحمد علوية
> 
> 19. حسن جابر 09/05/2015
> 
> 20. حسن جمال طاهر 01/05/2015 هونين
> 
> 21. حسن دايخ 13/05/2015
> 
> 22. حسن زيبارة 10/05/2015 النبطية
> 
> 23. حسن عدنان عاصي 12/05/2015 مشعرة
> 
> 24. حسن علي رباح
> 
> 25. حسن علي شحرور 07/05/2015
> 
> 26. حسن محمد الموسوي 10/05/2015 النبي شيت
> 
> 27. حسن محمود باجوق 07/05/2015 الغبيري
> 
> 28. حسن مرعي
> 
> 29. حسين البرجي
> 
> 30. حسين العنقوني 09/05/2015 بعلبك
> 
> 31. حسين حسن حمادي 06/05/2015
> 
> 32. حسين علي عطوي 14/05/2015 صديقين الجنوبية
> 
> 33. حسين محمد شلهوب
> 
> 34. حسين محمد علي لويس 12/05/2015
> 
> 35. حسين ناصر الدين 02/05/2015 الهرمل
> 
> 36. حمزة سعيد زعيتر 09/05/2015 بعلبك
> 
> 37. حيدر ريحان
> 
> 38. حيدر سبيتي قعقعية الجسر النبطية
> 
> 39. خالد عبد الله
> 
> 40. خالد فرحات 09/05/2015
> 
> 41. خضر حسن علاء الدين 09/05/2015 مجدل سلم الجنوبية
> 
> 42. خضر حسن عمار
> 
> 43. خليل نصر الله 14/05/2015
> 
> 44. رامي حميد دكروب 13/05/2015 صريفا الجنوبية
> 
> 45. رماح فايز الحسني
> 
> 46. رياض صلاح الحسيني
> 
> 47. زيد حيدر
> 
> 48. سليمان محمد قاشوش 25/04/2015
> 
> 49. سليمان محمود جعفر
> 
> 50. شادي سلمان أحمد 13/05/2015
> 
> 51. طالب حمزة الأسعد 09/05/2015
> 
> 52. طلال محمود ناصر 15/05/2015 حوش عرب
> 
> 53. عباس حسن ياسين 14/05/2015 تعلبيا زحلة
> 
> 54. عباس حمزة حبيب 09/05/2015
> 
> 55. عباس سمير طقش
> 
> 56. عباس وهبي 09/05/2015
> 
> 57. عباس يوسف خزعل خنافر 15/05/2015 عيناتا الجنوبية
> 
> 58. عبد الأمير جابر 09/05/2015
> 
> 59. عبد الله هاشم شبلي 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 60. علي أحمد عواض 09/05/2015 ريحان
> 
> 61. علي حسن حمدان 14/05/2015 كفرا الجنوبية
> 
> 62. علي حسن صبح 14/05/2015 عين التينة
> 
> 63. علي حسن مسلماني
> 
> 64. علي حسين سعد
> 
> 65. علي خليل حيدر 09/05/2015
> 
> 66. علي خليل عليان 02/05/2015 قلاوية الجنوب
> 
> 67. علي شمص 25/04/2015
> 
> 68. علي كوراني
> 
> 69. علي محمد حمادة 13/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 70. علي محمد حمزة 12/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 71. علي موسى 09/05/2015
> 
> 72. علي نعمة الراعي
> 
> 73. علي هزيمة 25/04/2015
> 
> 74. قاسم محمد سليمان
> 
> 75. لطفي حسين اللاذقاني 15/05/2015
> 
> 76. محمد بركات 09/05/2015
> 
> 77. محمد جهاد يوسف 01/05/2015
> 
> 78. محمد حسن محمد هاشم 12/05/2015 عين التينة
> 
> 79. محمد حسين ابراهيم 13/05/2015 كوثرية سياد
> 
> 80. محمد خروبي أرنون
> 
> 81. محمد رباعي
> 
> 82. محمد رضا زراقط 11/05/2015 مركبا
> 
> 83. محمد زبيبو 25/04/2015
> 
> 84. محمد عباس
> 
> 85. محمد عدنان عمراني 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 86. محمد علي رباعي 02/05/2015
> 
> 87. محمد علي قطيش 13/05/2015 حولا
> 
> 88. محمد قاسم عبد الستار 12/05/2015 قيادي
> 
> 89. محمد كعور 12/05/2015
> 
> 90. محمد محمود شهلا
> 
> 91. محمد يحيى سلوم 13/05/2015
> 
> 92. مرتضى الشيخ علي يوسف 02/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 93. مروان كاظم البرجي 02/05/2015 علي النهري
> 
> 94. مروان مغنية 08/05/2015
> 
> 95. مشهور شمس الدين 14/05/2015 مجدل سلم الجنوبية 15 عام
> 
> 96. مصطفى منصور 09/05/2015
> 
> 97. مضر علاء الدين 09/05/2015
> 
> 98. منصور كامل خريزات 09/05/2015
> 
> 99. ناصر أحمد العيتاوي
> 
> 100. هاشم الأمين 02/05/2015
> 
> 101. هشام محمد كركي 12/05/2015 القنطرة
> 
> 102. وسام طاحون قيادي
> 
> 103. ياسر محمد خروبي 09/05/2015 أرنون النبطية
> 
> 104. ياسين محمد الزين 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 105. يوسف اسماعيل 12/05/2015 زوطر
> 
> 106. يوسف حلاوي 14/05/2015
> 
> 107 - يوسف حمزة تميم 13/05/2015 شقرا


From which garbage you found this list?!!


----------



## azzo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> From which *garbage* you found this list?!!



Good, at least you're admitting that these yellow boxes are filled with garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dearhypocrite

azzo said:


> Good, at least you're admitting that these yellow boxes are filled with garbage.



lol


----------



## Hack-Hook

I can't understand why they trying to hide the actual casualties of Hezbollah. 
I have from were reliable but anonymous source near to ISIS and alqaeda that the actual number is 107000 not 107.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

JEskandari said:


> I can't understand why they trying to hide the actual casualties of Hezbollah.
> I have from were reliable but anonymous source near to ISIS and alqaeda that the actual number is 107000 not 107.



cause it will down the morale of the remaining hezbo army if they show the actual casualties, perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Can anyone debate how authentic this is.
> 
> 107 Hezbollah reportedly died in the Qalamoun battle. Along with the names includes date of death & town of birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خالد الخلف*
> * السبت : 16 - آيار - 2015 *
> * تقارير *
> 
> روابط ذات صلة
> * مقتل عدد من مرتزقة حالش في القلمون الشرقي *
> * في كمين محكم: مقتل وأسر عدد من عناصر (حالش) في القلمون  *
> * مقتل 18 (متسلل) من ميليشيا حالش في القلمون  *
> * من هي الميليشيات التي تقاتل مع الاسد.. معلومات مفصلة وبالأرقام  *
> 
> 
> قال زعيم ميليشيا حالش حسن نصر الله في ظهوره المتلفز أمس السبت، قال إن عدد قتلى ميليشياته في معارك القلمون الاخيرة لم يتجاوز الـ /13/ قتيل، بالإضافة لمقتل /7/ فقط من جنود الأسد، ما أثار موجة سخط وسخرية بين الإعلاميين السوريين في منطقة القلمون، والذين فندوا مزاعم حسن نصر الله، إذ وثقوا وبشكل دقيق أرقاماً عالية من قتلى الحزب في معارك القلمون.
> 
> فيما قال الزميل أحمد القصير الناطق باسم الهيئة العامة للثورة السورية إن عدد قتلى الحزب في المعارك الأخيرة تجاوز المئة، وإنهم موثقون بالاسم الدقيق وتاريخ مقتلهم ومكانه، وذكر القصير قائمة موثقة لقتلى حزب الله في القلمون كما يلي:
> 
> 1. ابراهيم حجازي 26/04/2015
> 
> 2. ابراهيم مسلماني
> 
> 3. ابراهيم موسى برجي
> 
> 4. اشرف حسن عياد 25/04/2015
> 
> 5. أحمد توفيق الأمين 14/05/2015 بابلية
> 
> 6. أحمد حبيب سلوم
> 
> 7. أحمد مرتضى الهبش
> 
> 8. باسل حسين طهماز 01/05/2015 الغبيري الضاحية الجنوبية
> 
> 9. باسل محمد بسما 12/05/2015 عين بعال 17 عام
> 
> 10. باسم محمد حسن علي لويس 09/05/2015
> 
> 11. بشار عثمان أنيس 15/05/2015 حوش عرب
> 
> 12. توفيق محمد النجار 09/05/2015 كفر دبش قيادي
> 
> 13. جاد البرزي 25/04/2015
> 
> 14. جعفر محمد علي كرنيب
> 
> 15. جلال طالب حمادة 13/05/2015 قانون رأس العين
> 
> 16. حبيب حجازي 26/04/2015
> 
> 17. حسن الحاج حسن 09/05/2015
> 
> 18. حسن أحمد علوية
> 
> 19. حسن جابر 09/05/2015
> 
> 20. حسن جمال طاهر 01/05/2015 هونين
> 
> 21. حسن دايخ 13/05/2015
> 
> 22. حسن زيبارة 10/05/2015 النبطية
> 
> 23. حسن عدنان عاصي 12/05/2015 مشعرة
> 
> 24. حسن علي رباح
> 
> 25. حسن علي شحرور 07/05/2015
> 
> 26. حسن محمد الموسوي 10/05/2015 النبي شيت
> 
> 27. حسن محمود باجوق 07/05/2015 الغبيري
> 
> 28. حسن مرعي
> 
> 29. حسين البرجي
> 
> 30. حسين العنقوني 09/05/2015 بعلبك
> 
> 31. حسين حسن حمادي 06/05/2015
> 
> 32. حسين علي عطوي 14/05/2015 صديقين الجنوبية
> 
> 33. حسين محمد شلهوب
> 
> 34. حسين محمد علي لويس 12/05/2015
> 
> 35. حسين ناصر الدين 02/05/2015 الهرمل
> 
> 36. حمزة سعيد زعيتر 09/05/2015 بعلبك
> 
> 37. حيدر ريحان
> 
> 38. حيدر سبيتي قعقعية الجسر النبطية
> 
> 39. خالد عبد الله
> 
> 40. خالد فرحات 09/05/2015
> 
> 41. خضر حسن علاء الدين 09/05/2015 مجدل سلم الجنوبية
> 
> 42. خضر حسن عمار
> 
> 43. خليل نصر الله 14/05/2015
> 
> 44. رامي حميد دكروب 13/05/2015 صريفا الجنوبية
> 
> 45. رماح فايز الحسني
> 
> 46. رياض صلاح الحسيني
> 
> 47. زيد حيدر
> 
> 48. سليمان محمد قاشوش 25/04/2015
> 
> 49. سليمان محمود جعفر
> 
> 50. شادي سلمان أحمد 13/05/2015
> 
> 51. طالب حمزة الأسعد 09/05/2015
> 
> 52. طلال محمود ناصر 15/05/2015 حوش عرب
> 
> 53. عباس حسن ياسين 14/05/2015 تعلبيا زحلة
> 
> 54. عباس حمزة حبيب 09/05/2015
> 
> 55. عباس سمير طقش
> 
> 56. عباس وهبي 09/05/2015
> 
> 57. عباس يوسف خزعل خنافر 15/05/2015 عيناتا الجنوبية
> 
> 58. عبد الأمير جابر 09/05/2015
> 
> 59. عبد الله هاشم شبلي 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 60. علي أحمد عواض 09/05/2015 ريحان
> 
> 61. علي حسن حمدان 14/05/2015 كفرا الجنوبية
> 
> 62. علي حسن صبح 14/05/2015 عين التينة
> 
> 63. علي حسن مسلماني
> 
> 64. علي حسين سعد
> 
> 65. علي خليل حيدر 09/05/2015
> 
> 66. علي خليل عليان 02/05/2015 قلاوية الجنوب
> 
> 67. علي شمص 25/04/2015
> 
> 68. علي كوراني
> 
> 69. علي محمد حمادة 13/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 70. علي محمد حمزة 12/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 71. علي موسى 09/05/2015
> 
> 72. علي نعمة الراعي
> 
> 73. علي هزيمة 25/04/2015
> 
> 74. قاسم محمد سليمان
> 
> 75. لطفي حسين اللاذقاني 15/05/2015
> 
> 76. محمد بركات 09/05/2015
> 
> 77. محمد جهاد يوسف 01/05/2015
> 
> 78. محمد حسن محمد هاشم 12/05/2015 عين التينة
> 
> 79. محمد حسين ابراهيم 13/05/2015 كوثرية سياد
> 
> 80. محمد خروبي أرنون
> 
> 81. محمد رباعي
> 
> 82. محمد رضا زراقط 11/05/2015 مركبا
> 
> 83. محمد زبيبو 25/04/2015
> 
> 84. محمد عباس
> 
> 85. محمد عدنان عمراني 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 86. محمد علي رباعي 02/05/2015
> 
> 87. محمد علي قطيش 13/05/2015 حولا
> 
> 88. محمد قاسم عبد الستار 12/05/2015 قيادي
> 
> 89. محمد كعور 12/05/2015
> 
> 90. محمد محمود شهلا
> 
> 91. محمد يحيى سلوم 13/05/2015
> 
> 92. مرتضى الشيخ علي يوسف 02/05/2015 الشهابية صور
> 
> 93. مروان كاظم البرجي 02/05/2015 علي النهري
> 
> 94. مروان مغنية 08/05/2015
> 
> 95. مشهور شمس الدين 14/05/2015 مجدل سلم الجنوبية 15 عام
> 
> 96. مصطفى منصور 09/05/2015
> 
> 97. مضر علاء الدين 09/05/2015
> 
> 98. منصور كامل خريزات 09/05/2015
> 
> 99. ناصر أحمد العيتاوي
> 
> 100. هاشم الأمين 02/05/2015
> 
> 101. هشام محمد كركي 12/05/2015 القنطرة
> 
> 102. وسام طاحون قيادي
> 
> 103. ياسر محمد خروبي 09/05/2015 أرنون النبطية
> 
> 104. ياسين محمد الزين 14/05/2015 شيعة دمشق
> 
> 105. يوسف اسماعيل 12/05/2015 زوطر
> 
> 106. يوسف حلاوي 14/05/2015
> 
> 107 - يوسف حمزة تميم 13/05/2015 شقرا



Very reliable source, which refuses even to use Hezbollah's name, and instead used Halesh.

Garbage as always. By now, 15 Hezbollah members have martyred in Qalamun, and tens of Nus-Rats.

These imbecilss claim to kill or capture tens of Hezbollah everyday, even when their arses are handed to them by Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

dearhypocrite said:


> cause it will down the morale of the remaining hezbo army if they show the actual casualties, perhaps?


Somebody can't get the meaning behind the word.


----------



## dearhypocrite

JEskandari said:


> Somebody can't get the meaning behind the word.



sarcastic or not, i don't care


----------



## Al Bhatti

Iranian officers in Syria describing Assad’s army.


----------



## Hussein

very old video.


----------



## jamahir

Al Bhatti said:


> Iranian officers in Syria describing Assad’s army.



what is your point??


----------



## Saho

Alienoz_TR said:


> Assad thugs withdraw from eastern Homs, cannot hold Palmyra against ISIS.


Just incase if those who are wondering why they are taking the city. It's an important strategic.


----------



## Serpentine

Daesh has retreated from northern Tadmur city after 4 days of fighting, leaving roughly 200 dead animals behind. Also, nearly 40-50 SAA were killed in the battles.


----------



## SALMAN F

azzo said:


> Good, at least you're admitting that these yellow boxes are filled with garbage.


You don't understand because you are so stupid

The names that donkey terrorist mentioned they were Hezbollah members who were killed in 2006 and 2008 

But like always you fabricate things to prove your false propaganda


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Daesh has retreated from northern Tadmur city after 4 days of fighting, leaving roughly 200 dead animals behind. Also, nearly 40-50 SAA were killed in the battles.


So basically roughly 250 animals in total died wohooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> So basically roughly 250 animals in total died wohooo.



It seems I hurt your feelings by calling Daesh as animals, but totally understandable, I'm used to it.


----------



## SALMAN F

JEskandari said:


> I can't understand why they trying to hide the actual casualties of Hezbollah.
> I have from were reliable but anonymous source near to ISIS and alqaeda that the actual number is 107000 not 107.





dearhypocrite said:


> cause it will down the morale of the remaining hezbo army if they show the actual casualties, perhaps?





Serpentine said:


> Very reliable source, which refuses even to use Hezbollah's name, and instead used Halesh.
> 
> Garbage as always. By now, 15 Hezbollah members have martyred in Qalamun, and tens of Nus-Rats.
> 
> These imbecilss claim to kill or capture tens of Hezbollah everyday, even when their arses are handed to them by Hezbollah.


These animals always lie 

They live on lie and lie then believe your lies

The names of members who were killed in 2006 and 2008

These animals who try to hide their failure not the other way around


----------



## Serpentine

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> These animals always lie
> 
> They live on lie and lie then believe your lies
> 
> The names of members who were killed in 2006 and 2008
> 
> These animals who try to hide their failure not the other way around



Just ignore them, as experience shows, they kill hundreds of Hezbollah in few days (on Twitter mostly) when their arses are being handed to them. Based on 'rebel' estimates' Hezbollah should have bee totally eradicated now with hundreds taken as PoWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

.....
*Mark* ‏@*markito0171*  1h1 hour ago
#*Syria* #*Idlib* Rebels start (final?) assault on Al-Mastouma & Nahlaya Heavy clashes now http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=35.860535&lon=36.620436&z=14&m=b…
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

JEskandari said:


> Somebody can't get the meaning behind the word.



Hezbollah are known to keep reports of their casualties down so as not to damage morale and prestige.

They did the same with Israel after hundreds of them got toe-tagged in 2006, but they said only 50 killed.

It was only some 12 months later that Hezbollah admitted to many more casualties.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> It seems I hurt your feelings by calling Daesh as animals, but totally understandable, I'm used to it.


Haha 
That's the best u could do. Such a hypocrite. I called them all animals. Seems u are the one butt hurt for me calling the spade a spade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

revojam said:


> I read in reddit all FSA groups planning to atack YPG for removing a muslim womens scarf any chance atack its actually happen?



Sheikh Maksoud district event. YPG handed over Kurds, who were responsible for assault against the women, to the rebel groups. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

The Assad regime has completely banned fireworks in Syria claiming "Every time someone shoots them off Regime soldiers try to surrender"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Aslan

United said:


> The Assad regime has completely banned fireworks in Syria claiming "Every time someone shoots them off Regime soldiers try to surrender"


Not before they shit themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

This is how u wack Assads asss............TOW ATGM attack followed by lovely fire works.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Rebels took Mastuma school and hill:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

And small village of Muqbala:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes inside Palmyra/Tadmur, on the streets of the city. So far 167 Assadist thugs killed in Palmyra according to SOHR.

Northern side of Al Mastumah Town fell to rebels. 

ISIS entered Sheikh Najjar Industrial Town, in north of Aleppo by killing 25 Assadist bandits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> Clashes inside Palmyra/Tadmur, on the streets of the city. So far 167 Assadist thugs killed in Palmyra according to SOHR.
> 
> Northern side of Al Mastumah Town fell to rebels.
> 
> ISIS entered Sheikh Najjar Industrial Town, in north of Aleppo by killing 25 Assadist bandits.



You like ISIS don't you? Erdoganci, figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IR-TR said:


> You like ISIS don't you? Erdoganci, figures.



ISIS and Erdogan? Confused, arent you?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> ISIS and Erdogan? Confused, arent you?



Oh, I think you are the one who's confused. Pretty convincing evidence that that psycho Erdogan is aiding many terrorist groups (or freedom loving muslims if you will), including Daesh. Besides, even if not, why are you cheering Daesh winning against ANYBODY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IR-TR said:


> Oh, I think you are the one who's confused. Pretty convincing evidence that that psycho Erdogan is aiding many terrorist groups (or freedom loving muslims if you will), including Daesh. Besides, even if not, why are you cheering Daesh winning against ANYBODY?



I prefer Sunni Arabs over Zardosht Kurds and Persians.


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> I prefer Sunni Arabs over Zardosht Kurds and Persians.



Good for your sectarian dreams. Remember it was secular people who built Turkey into what it is today. Turks are NOT a sectarian people. Otherwise you can GTFO and live in Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600309353204297728
Some of besieged Assad thugs in Jisr al Shoughur Hospital surrendered to rebels.



IR-TR said:


> Good for your sectarian dreams. Remember it was secular people who built Turkey into what it is today. Turks are NOT a sectarian people. Otherwise you can GTFO and live in Riyadh.



Yeah whatever. Dont wanna enter useless discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

What did I tell you people a few years ago, ignore the part about Iraq. US troops in Iraq is expected. But focus on Syria here, he is saying 'eventually' in Syria. Meaning when Syrian opposition assumes control over all of Syria. 

...........
Graham: ‘More American Soldiers Will Die In Iraq, Eventually In Syria’ « CBS DC

Asked about stumbling from fellow Republicans

 Sen. Marco Rubio and former Gov. Jeb Bush of Florida on Iraq, Graham said that knowing what we know now his answer of going into Iraq would be, “probably not, but that’s yesterday’s thinking.” Graham, however, added that “I’m afraid that more American soldiers will die in Iraq, eventually in Syria, to protect our homeland.”

.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> What did I tell you people a few years ago, ignore the part about Iraq. US troops in Iraq is expected. But focus on Syria here, he is saying 'eventually' in Syria. Meaning when Syrian opposition assumes control over all of Syria.
> 
> ...........
> Graham: ‘More American Soldiers Will Die In Iraq, Eventually In Syria’ « CBS DC
> 
> Asked about stumbling from fellow Republicans
> 
> Sen. Marco Rubio and former Gov. Jeb Bush of Florida on Iraq, Graham said that knowing what we know now his answer of going into Iraq would be, “probably not, but that’s yesterday’s thinking.” Graham, however, added that “I’m afraid that more American soldiers will die in Iraq, eventually in Syria, to protect our homeland.”
> 
> .............



Russia made a military parade on May 9th, with full force with leaders and soldiers coming all over the world, China, India, Cuba etc...

USA is on the retreat, US strategy collapsed in eastern Ukraine. With ISIS advancing, it is most certain that US will abandon its investments in Iraq and leave without looking back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Russia made a military parade on May 9th, with full force with leaders and soldiers coming all over the world, China, India, Cuba etc...
> 
> USA is on the retreat, US strategy collapsed in eastern Ukraine. With ISIS advancing, it is most certain that US will abandon its investments in Iraq and leave without looking back.



US is making no retreat, just playing the game smartly. They can project lots of force in ME if they find it needed. Although right now they see no need to. Not sure how Russia is related to this, Russia will not intervene in post-Assad Syria unless it deems it a threat. A lot of it has to do with Republicans getting into office.


----------



## IR-TR

Guys are you really brain damaged? Graham is the biggest war hawk in history, and fear monger. He said Iran would have nukes a decade ago. He said Saddam would kill the whole world. You two people need to start reading.

As for Alienoz, you're probably even more wrong. Abandon Iraq? Abandon Kurdistan? The US invested over a trillion dollars in treasure in that place. That will NEVER go back. Ukraine was just the US trying to fck with Russia, test them, see what happens. At least keep them busy using Ukrainian cannon fodder, and to keep the Europeans from becoming too close to Russia. Nothing more. What 'strategy' in Ukraine. Keep a low level conflict going with cannon fodder to grab some headlines every now and then. You really need to read deeper.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> US is making no retreat, just playing the game smartly. They can project lots of force in ME if they find it needed. Although right now they see no need to. Not sure how Russia is related to this, Russia will not intervene in post-Assad Syria unless it deems it a threat. A lot of it has to do with Republicans getting into office.



USA has no spare troops nor equipments to reenter Iraq. Rise of Russia and China prevent USA to enter unnecessary, dangerous adventures. Therefore US uses Iranian mercenaries and Kurdish terrorists against Sunni Arab population.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA has no spare troops nor equipments to reenter Iraq. Rise of Russia and China prevent USA to enter unnecessary, dangerous adventures. Therefore US uses Iranian mercenaries and Kurdish terrorists against Sunni Arab population.



I agree with you but I believe people are underestimating US influence in region. Just because there is so called 'Asia pivot', doesn't reduce it's ability to project force/influence in ME by much if not at all. We all are making assumption because US hasn't declared war on ME nation for the past 12 years. As you said it doesn't need to but it can if it wanted. Russia/China won't do anything about it. US still is major player in ME.


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA has no spare troops nor equipments to reenter Iraq. Rise of Russia and China prevent USA to enter unnecessary, dangerous adventures. Therefore US uses Iranian mercenaries and Kurdish terrorists against Sunni Arab population.


ahah what a joke
and then with your logic why your country is member of NATO?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Guys are you really brain damaged? Graham is the biggest war hawk in history, and fear monger. He said Iran would have nukes a decade ago. He said Saddam would kill the whole world. You two people need to start reading.
> 
> As for Alienoz, you're probably even more wrong. Abandon Iraq? Abandon Kurdistan? The US invested over a trillion dollars in treasure in that place. That will NEVER go back. Ukraine was just the US trying to fck with Russia, test them, see what happens. At least keep them busy using Ukrainian cannon fodder, and to keep the Europeans from becoming too close to Russia. Nothing more. What 'strategy' in Ukraine. Keep a low level conflict going with cannon fodder to grab some headlines every now and then. You really need to read deeper.



I know he is a clown, I'm not basing my thoughts of his statements. But there is a sense amongst American intelligence community that post-Assad Syria is something they don't want.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> I agree with you but I believe people are underestimating US influence in region. Just because there is so called 'Asia pivot', doesn't reduce it's ability to project force/influence in ME by much if not at all. We all are making assumption because US hasn't declared war on ME nation for the past 12 years. As you said it doesn't need to but it can if it wanted. Russia/China won't do anything about it. US still is major player in ME.



USA knew it is going to lose in ME. But in order to provide security to Israel, US had to sacrifice itself and create chaos creating a Sunni-Shiite war and create Kurdistan to keep Kurds dying instead of Jews.

Now USA is exhausted. In the big picture, there are rumors that China has now 30.000 tons of gold. That would be a game changer.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> USA knew it is going to lose in ME. But in order to provide security to Israel, US had to sacrifice itself and create chaos creating a Sunni-Shiite war and create Kurdistan to keep Kurds dying instead of Jews.
> 
> Now USA is exhausted. In the big picture, there are rumors that China has now 30.000 tons of gold. That would be a game changer.



I'm not knowledgeable on the whole China/US affair, economic competition, disputes in seas whole thing. But, I can tell you there was no threat to Israel prior to Arab spring, so I reject that notion that US created the events. Though they definitely sought to take advantage of it, we saw that in their support for Kurds, coup against Morsi and working with Iran in Iraq. Israel will never be under any threat until Iranian regime collapses. And if the Levant area destablizes further to Lebanon, Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I know he is a clown, I'm not basing my thoughts of his statements. But there is a sense amongst American intelligence community that post-Assad Syria is something they don't want.



Yes duh. But think about it. Will they send soldiers to save the coastal areas? Or just bomb the sh!t out of whoever comes close to it, while pressuring the GCC and Turkey to stop aiding ANY militant group, and pressure Assad aside. The US population didn't even allow the US to bomb Syria after the chemical thing. So they'll pressure all sides to hold (sunni areas for sunnis, secular for secular) and then transition into a political agreement. The entirety of Syria will NOT be allowed to go one way or another.



Alienoz_TR said:


> USA knew it is going to lose in ME. But in order to provide security to Israel, US had to sacrifice itself and create chaos creating a Sunni-Shiite war and create Kurdistan to keep Kurds dying instead of Jews.
> 
> Now USA is exhausted. In the big picture, there are rumors that China has now 30.000 tons of gold. That would be a game changer.



My my, gold is a game changer? Not really.

Listen up here, the US is making the middle east into smaller countries, indeed to help Israel. Kurdistan will be their second biggest ally after Israel. The rest is spot on, the US can't afford any more ground wars. But this is their plan. You know the map. Perhaps not all of it will be realized, but a large part, especially in the levant and arab regions, yes.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Yes duh. But think about it. Will they send soldiers to save the coastal areas? Or just bomb the sh!t out of whoever comes close to it, while pressuring the GCC and Turkey to stop aiding ANY militant group, and pressure Assad aside. The US population didn't even allow the US to bomb Syria after the chemical thing. So they'll pressure all sides to hold (sunni areas for sunnis, secular for secular) and then transition into a political agreement. The entirety of Syria will NOT be allowed to go one way or another.



Republicans campaign off security, for 2016 presidential race, their agenda will revolve around national security.Syria in 2016, if rebels make bigger gains by then, would be great scapegoat for them. Do I believe they will launch war there? I don't know, too early to tell and depends on what occurs elsewhere in region. The region is unpredictable and we see changes occur in short periods of time.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not knowledgeable on the whole China/US affair, economic competition, disputes in seas whole thing. But, I can tell you there was no threat to Israel prior to Arab spring, so I reject that notion that US created the events. Though they definitely sought to take advantage of it, we saw that in their support for Kurds, coup against Morsi and working with Iran in Iraq. *Israel will never be under any threat until Iranian regime collapses. *And if the Levant area destablizes further to Lebanon, Jordan and Egypt.



Do you mean Israel IS or is NOT threatened by Iran? Don't understand that. What you imply seems to differ from what you type. Or am I reading it wrong?



Falcon29 said:


> Republicans campaign off security, for 2016 presidential race, their agenda will revolve around national security.Syria in 2016, if rebels make bigger gains by then, would be great scapegoat for them. Do I believe they will launch war there? I don't know, too early to tell and depends on what occurs elsewhere in region. The region is unpredictable and we see changes occur in short periods of time.



Dude, why launch a war? They WANT Assad weakened. They want a small secular state next to Israel. They won't allow the entire Syrian territory to fall to the militants. Why war? Bombings are enough and stopping the aid flow. 

PS: I think Hillary will be put into the White House. Think about it, she's just as, if not MORE to the right than most republicans on foreign policy. And she actually has experience there. Those Republiclowns are indeed, clowns. Just listen to them. Jeb Bush? Marco Rubio that border jumping midget?


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> You like ISIS don't you? Erdoganci, figures.



It's not a black and white thing. This is how we see it. . 

*Bad* and *harmful* organizations ranked from *1* to *10*, with *1* being the *worst, *So if a ranked 2 organization fought a ranked 3 one, we will cheer for the *latter*, even though both are pretty *bad*:

0- ASSad Army.
1- Hezbollat.
2- Alhashd Alshabi (TPM) Shiite militia.
3- ASSad mercenaries (Afghans, Hazaras, etc..)
4- Quds Iranian militia.
5- revolutionary guard.
6- Houthis in Yemen. 
7- Iranian Army. 
8- Amal movement. 
9- Bahrainian branch of hezbollat. 
10- ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> It's not a black and white thing. This is how we see it. .
> 
> *Bad* and *harmful* organizations ranked from *1* to *10*, with *1* being the *worst, *So if a ranked 2 organization fought a ranked 3 one, we will cheer for the *latter*, even though both are pretty *bad*:
> 
> 0- ASSad Army.
> 1- Hezbollat.
> 2- Alhashd Alshabi (TPM) Shiite militia.
> 3- ASSad mercenaries (Afghans, Hazaras, etc..)
> 4- Quds Iranian militia.
> 5- revolutionary guard.
> 6- Houthis in Yemen.
> 7- Iranian Army.
> 8- Amal movement.
> 9- Bahrainian branch of hezbollat.
> 10- ISIS



Who is we? And we already knew you are a wahabbi who has a 2 feet long beard and isn't allowed to even LOOK at women before he marries, but we're talking about the normal world here, of people living in 2015. Not 621 AD. So go back and write calligraphs please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> Who is we? And we already knew you are a *wahabbi who has a 2 feet long beard* and isn't allowed to even LOOK at women before he marries, but we're talking about the normal world here, of people living in 2015. Not 621 AD. So go back and write calligraphs please.


No.

And by we, I mean every Arab and Sunni across the world except: Some Algerians, some Egyptians, Shiites, Shiite sympathizers.


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> No.
> 
> And by we, I mean every Arab and Sunni across the world except: Some Algerians, some Egyptians, Shiites, Shiite sympathizers.



Of course you do. Great. Must be that 'Ummah' in your head. Speaking for over 1 billion people, wow. Spokesman of them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Clashes around Palmyra Prison area. IS keeps advancing in the city. 

T3 pumping station which lies in the east of Palmyra, has fallen to IS yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

azzo said:


> It's not a black and white thing. This is how we see it. .
> 
> *Bad* and *harmful* organizations ranked from *1* to *10*, with *1* being the *worst, *So if a ranked 2 organization fought a ranked 3 one, we will cheer for the *latter*, even though both are pretty *bad*:
> 
> 0- ASSad Army.
> 1- Hezbollat.
> 2- Alhashd Alshabi (TPM) Shiite militia.
> 3- ASSad mercenaries (Afghans, Hazaras, etc..)
> 4- Quds Iranian militia.
> 5- revolutionary guard.
> 6- Houthis in Yemen.
> 7- Iranian Army.
> 8- Amal movement.
> 9- Bahrainian branch of hezbollat.
> 10- ISIS



I think this post should be bookmarked to show what a maniac azzo is. He supports a group that has been accused of eating livers, slavery, mass executions of minorities, destruction of historical sites, and many other atrocities that make Al Qaeda look like Mother Teresa. 

But they are Sunni, so they are okay in his book.

What a disgrace. Sometimes when people wonder, how the hell do groups like ISIS pop up, I wish I could point them to people like azzo. I've seen secular Arabs being convinced that groups like ISIS are western projects because they can't even imagine that any Muslim would support someone like ISIS, but we see them all the time in forums like this.

Be ashamed of yourselves that your blind hatred to a different sect causes you to sow the seeds of destruction for a region where our children will tomorrow grow up in, and they will eat from the fruits of your shameful mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> Please refrain from lecturing .
> We know how the offsprings of Abdullah bin Saba deceive the Muslim masses .
> If u like i can quote u some of the great rulings from some of the biggest shia scholars regarding what the shia attitude must be towards Muslims.



I don't know who Abdullah bin Saba is, nor do I care what Sunni scholars or Shia scholars say. 

I CARE WHAT THE EVERYDAY PERSON THINKS or how easily they are being manipulated by these fucking scholars!!

I CARE THAT ARABS LIVING IN THE WEST, like azzo, are so influenced by these garbages that he supports scum like Daesh over nine other organizations out of a list of 10, who seemed to have only one thing in common - their religious sect.

I CARE THAT if westernized Arabs like him think like that, imagine what the Sunni villager or the young uneducated person thinks. 

I CARE THAT it is because of such mentality that while the west is spending money on R&D, we are too busy strapping bombs on our chest to blow up a bus full of religious pilgrims or destroying a 3000 year monument.


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> If u really had cared , u would not be supporting ASSAD.
> Case closed
> 
> U don't care , u just pretend to care .
> azzo prefers ISIS over the rest because the rest are more then Scum compared to ISIS.



I don't give a shit about any particular leader. I care about geopolitical realities. I have no patience for statements like "oh he is so bad, anything else is better" or "it can't get worse than this" because crap. It can get worse and it gets worse and we see it over and over and over again.

That's why our region is in such a turmoil. Because people don't see to think, "okay, so if this happens, what are the consequences?". It's always "NO NO NO LET THIS HAPPEN AND WE WILL WORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENS LATER ON!!!!"

There could have been dozens of solutions to improving Syria's situation. Arming, financing, and giving political support to the opposition was & is not one of them.


----------



## kalu_miah

@azzo is correct when he says that all ten are terrorists, but those 9 are worse than ISIS. Because their oppression of Sunni Muslims have created ISIS, they are the father of ISIS. Without them there would be no ISIS today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Madali said:


> I think this post should be bookmarked to show what a maniac azzo is. He supports a group that has been accused of eating livers, slavery, mass executions of minorities, destruction of historical sites, and many other atrocities that make Al Qaeda look like Mother Teresa.
> 
> But they are Sunni, so they are okay in his book.
> 
> What a disgrace. Sometimes when people wonder, how the hell do groups like ISIS pop up, I wish I could point them to people like azzo. I've seen secular Arabs being convinced that groups like ISIS are western projects because they can't even imagine that any Muslim would support someone like ISIS, but we see them all the time in forums like this.
> 
> Be ashamed of yourselves that your blind hatred to a different sect causes you to sow the seeds of destruction for a region where our children will tomorrow grow up in, and they will eat from the fruits of your shameful mindset.



Useless post, since I did say that *ALL* of them are pretty *BAD*.

So based on my previous post, I'm ready to bet that most Sunnis will* "cheer"* (Not to be confused with real and tangible support) for ISIS in a fight against ASSad army or PME (with the best outcome being the elimination of both parties).

And about what this section:



> can't even imagine that any Muslim would support someone like ISIS



I can say the same thing about people who support ASSad and Shiite militia, who use drills to drill holes into the heads of civilians.



kalu_miah said:


> @azzo is correct when he says that all ten are terrorists, but those 9 are worse than ISIS. Because their oppression of Sunni Muslims have created ISIS, they are the father of ISIS. Without them there would be no ISIS today.



Exactly.

ISIS is just a reaction to the actions of Maliki's army and his stooges massacring Sunnis post 2003.

Still, this doesn't excuse ISIS' actions, but as I said, some bad guys take precedent, if only based on the *NUMBERS* of victims.



Madali said:


> I CARE THAT ARABS LIVING IN THE WEST, like azzo, are so influenced by these garbages that he supports scum like Daesh over nine other organizations out of a list of 10, who seemed to have only one thing in common - their *religious sect*.



This is funny, so you're telling me that you are supporting the Houthis for the blackness of their eyes? and not because of their religious sect?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hussein

azzo said:


> I can say the same thing about people who support ASSad and Shiite militia, who use drills to drill holes into the heads of civilians.


Iran can be blamed to support Assad. KSA can be blamed for supporting extremists who kill as many civilians , and considering what you see here with pro Erdogan guys congratulating the advance of IS, it shows how sick minded some people became in the region.
some people here blame USA because they bomb some leaders of IS .. and showing so much they are sad this IS is suffering casualties . we have our own generation of nazis like in the region and your country is a major reason of this. 
so stop to blame Iran only and look at the cheat your country made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Hussein said:


> Iran can be blamed to support Assad. KSA can be blamed for supporting extremists who kill as many civilians .



However, Iran was the first involved in Syria. Saudi and the Gulf followed.

Iran is the biggest problem in the M.E by far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, May 18, 2015
A rebel fighter of the Al-Furqan brigade covers his ears as a fellow fighter fires a vehicle's weapon during what the rebels said is an offensive to take control of the al-Mastouma army base which is controlled by forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad near Idlib city, May 17, 2015. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi


----------



## IR-TR

kalu_miah said:


> @azzo is correct when he says that all ten are terrorists, but those 9 are worse than ISIS. Because their oppression of Sunni Muslims have created ISIS, they are the father of ISIS. Without them there would be no ISIS today.



Who's oppression created Al Qaida? To attack the twin towers, or countless other targets? Who's oppression allowed the Sunnis to suicide bomb about 500.000 iraqi civilians to death? So not being in power when you're a tiny minority is called oppression? Should the Alawites start suicide bombing all sunnis later?



GBU-28 said:


> However, Iran was the first involved in Syria. Saudi and the Gulf followed.
> 
> Iran is the biggest problem in the M.E by far.



Iran became involved after all those terrorists entered Syria, otherwise Assad would have been able to fix it. Get used to it, Iran is about to become 10 times more powerful soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

kalu_miah said:


> @azzo is correct when he says that all ten are terrorists, but those 9 are worse than ISIS. Because their oppression of Sunni Muslims have created ISIS, they are the father of ISIS. Without them there would be no ISIS today.



Sure, what about Taliban, Alqaeda or Boko Haram and hundreds of other terrorist groups? Were they also 'oppressed' by Shias? Nah, this trick is getting old, you can't fool anybody here.

Instead of trying to save face and blaming the existing backwardness on Shias, educate your populations so they wouldn't join most evil groups on earth in a blink of an eye with cheap excuses.

I understand how you are trying to cover the truth and save face, but reality can not be hidden.

Shias were oppressed by Saddam, in a much much more savage way that kinds of Maliki wouldn't even come close to, but they didn't join anything like ISIS or any other similar group. You should understand the clear difference here, Shias are only a scapegoat to cover this backwardness, but deep down, even you know something is so wrong.


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> Sure, what about Taliban, Alqaeda or Boko Haram and hundreds if other terrorist groups? Were they also 'oppressed' by Shias?
> 
> Instead of trying to save face and blaming backwardness on Shias, educate your populations so they wouldn't join most evil groups on earth in a blink of an eye.
> 
> I understand how you are trying to cover the truth and save face, but reality can not be hidden.
> 
> *Shias were oppressed by Saddam*, in a much much more savgae way that kinds of Maliki wouldn't even come close to, but they didn't join anything like ISIS or any other similar group. You should understand the clear difference here, Shias are only a scapegoat to cover this backwardness, but deep down, even you know something is so wrong.



It was even the same with Kurds and Arab Sunnis . So why just want to highlight about only one side regarding Arab Shias ?

Whatever is going on in Iraq has been going on due to the Cold war tactics.


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> It was even the same with Kurds and Arab Sunnis . So why just want to highlight about only one side regarding Arab Shias ?
> 
> Whatever is going on in Iraq has been going on due to the Cold war tactics.



Kurds yes, and they didn't also create an ISIS like group, for them, being Kurdish is much more important than being Muslim.

But about Arab Sunnis, no, Shias and Kurds were the most oppressed groups in Saddam's era, please educate yourself about Saddam's era, you can read about Shia uprising in 1991 or operation Anfal, Wikipedia is free at your service.


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> Kurds yes, and they didn't also create an ISIS like group, for them, being Kurdish is much more important than being Muslim.
> 
> But about Arab Sunnis, no, Shias and Kurds were the most oppressed groups in Saddam's era, please educate yourself about Saddam's era, you can read about Shia uprising in 1991 or operation Anfal, Wikipedia is free at your service.



ISIS is the result of disbanding of the Iraqi Baath military and no one can deny the whole played by the Iranians in the invasion of Iraq in which Iranian backed Badr and SCIRI openly worked to over through the Baath regime with United States. 

And regarding educating myself then you need to think about yourself about the situation inside Khuzestan province in the Iran-Iraq war.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Mastumah has completely fallen to rebels. With it, Assad lost the battle for Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

......
*Joyce Karam* ‏@Joyce_Karam  5m5 minutes ago
Joyce Karam retweeted LCCSY

#*Syria* rebels claim to have taken Mastoumi Camp in Idlib from regime & Hezbollah.Week long battle,strategic in north
........

Looks like Hezb/Iran/SAA/militias are losing morale. They need America/Israel to raise their morale otherwise they're done. If rebels had anti-aircraft weaponry this would end pretty quickly. But Turkey/Saudi Arabia refuse to supply them, for unknown reasons(Maybe US warned them). Either way, without them they are utilizing guerilla warfare and improving tunnel system for transport/fortification/attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> ......
> *Joyce Karam* ‏@Joyce_Karam  5m5 minutes ago
> Joyce Karam retweeted LCCSY
> 
> #*Syria* rebels claim to have taken Mastoumi Camp in Idlib from regime & Hezbollah.Week long battle,strategic in north
> ........
> 
> Looks like Hezb/Iran/SAA/militias are losing morale. They need America/Israel to raise their morale otherwise they're done. If rebels had anti-aircraft weaponry this would end pretty quickly. But Turkey/Saudi Arabia refuse to supply them, for unknown reasons(Maybe US warned them). Either way, without them they are utilizing guerilla warfare and improving tunnel system for transport/fortification/attack.



3 of 6 withdrawing tanks were destroyed by rebel side. Regime thugs are retreating towards Ariha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> 3 of 6 withdrawing tanks were destroyed by rebel side. Regime thugs are retreating towards Ariha.



Do you notice that rebels in Daraa aren't making any real gains for almost ever now? That must mean their supplies are very limited. This is because Jordan has same interests as the Syrian regime in Syria. And they rather besiege the rebels. Yet dumb Arab governments still support Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*ISIS attacks Syria Druze village, battles for Palmyra: activists | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR*
BEIRUT: ISIS jihadis attacked a village in Syria's southern Druze heartland Tuesday and clashed with pro-government forces north of the ancient city of Palmyra, an activist group said.

"ISIS killed five fighters from the National Defense Forces and one woman in their attack on the Druze village of Al-Haqef in Swaida province," said Syrian Observatory for Human Rights director Rami Abdel Rahman.

He said the extremists seized control of the town for a few hours before NDF fighters - local pro-government militia - forced them back out.

Citing a military source, Syria's state SANA news agency said the army and NDF "foiled an infiltration attempt by terrorists from ISIS on the villages of Al-Qasr and Al-Haqef."

According to the Britain-based Observatory, ISIS controls a series of villages in the northeast of Swaida province, the rest of which remains in government hands, and has tried to seize Khalkhalah military airport.

"ISIS is advancing on villages in Sweida because they are at a crossroads betweenDamascus and the roads east to the Syrian desert," Abdel Rahman told AFP.

Further north, fighting between ISIS jihadis and government forces continued outside Palmyra Tuesday morning.

"There are clashes at the western entrance of Palmyra this morning, which lies on the road that leads to Homs city," provincial governor Talal Barazi told AFP.

On Sunday, regime forces pushed ISIS out of northern neighborhoods of Palmyra, which it had held for less than 24 hours.

Barazi said he visited Palmyra Monday, "going through 60 percent of the city on foot," visiting the vegetable market and museum.

He said at least 40 rockets had struck Palmyra Sunday, but that government forces maintained control over key points, including the Islamic citadel overlooking the city.

Palmyra, whose archeological treasures are renowned worldwide, lies along a number of major highways linking Damascus and Homs to the west, with the Syrian desert and the Iraqi border to the east.

The Observatory said there had been clashes north of the city and the government had brought in reinforcements.

Barazi said he expected the situation would be "normal" within a week, but Syrian antiquities director Mamoun Abdulkarim said he feared further ISIS attacks.

"They will keep trying to take the city," Abdulkarim told AFP. "For them, if they destroy Palmyra, it would be a victory against the world."

Further east, an airstrike on a village in Deir al-Zor province killed at least eight civilians, including three children, the Observatory said.

In the northern city of Aleppo, state television reported that government forces had blown up a tunnel excavated by rebels and broadcast footage of billowing black columns of smoke.

The conflict began with anti-government protests in March 2011 but has evolved into a multi-front war that has killed more than 220,000 people.



Falcon29 said:


> Do you notice that rebels in Daraa aren't making any real gains for almost ever now? That must mean their supplies are very limited. This is because Jordan has same interests as the Syrian regime in Syria. And they rather besiege the rebels. Yet dumb Arab governments still support Jordan.



Assad regime will abandon Damascus city and Sweida, appearently in the coming months. And Druzes will face their fate alone.

------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600645132518559744


----------



## Falcon29

@Alienoz_TR 

If Damascus is lost it won't be difficult for rebels to overrun whole country. My assumption is Alawi's will flee to Lebanon, though I doubt rebels would threaten them. Unless ISIS reaches them, they should be safe. But I would imagine it will be uncomfortable to live in post-Assad Syria. Many of them have no choice in conflict and influence situation and probably just want to live a normal life. So I don't see point in threatening them, but it's likely will flee either way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> If Damascus is lost it won't be difficult for rebels to overrun whole country. My assumption is Alawi's will flee to Lebanon, though I doubt rebels would threaten them. Unless ISIS reaches them, they should be safe. But I would imagine it will be uncomfortable to live in post-Assad Syria. Many of them have no choice in conflict and influence situation and probably just want to live a normal life. So I don't see point in threatening them, but it's likely will flee either way.



Hezbollah and Assadists try to keep the Qalamoun road open for a complete withdrawal from Damascus. Of course, you are right. Alawites will escape to Lebanon. Nowhere else to go.
---

More News:

Regime bastion in Ariha (Idlib countryside) is under heavy artillery attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

FSA rebels must use TOW ATGM mounted on small vehicles....best option for ambushes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Remaining Assad territory in Idlib Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Do you notice that rebels in Daraa aren't making any real gains for almost ever now? That must mean their supplies are very limited. This is because Jordan has same interests as the Syrian regime in Syria. And they rather besiege the rebels. Yet dumb Arab governments still support Jordan.


36 ATGM launches in May so far:

29 - in Idlib
4 - in Aleppo
3 - in Hama
*0 - Dar'a*



Mussana said:


> @500
> Since u are mostly well familiar with the latest, can u update us all


Well Mastuma camp fall is confirmed. So now chances for loyalists to break to encircled Shia towns of Fuah and Kafria are officially zero. Unlike Shia towns Nubl and Zahra in Aleppo which receive supplies through Kurds, Fuah and Kafria are totally encircled and can be supplied only from air. There are many civilians including women and children trapped there.

Fate of 200-400 soldiers encircled in hospital after fall of Kufair also grim, although it still can be breached. 

Big question what Jeysh al Fateh guys will do after cleansing Idlib. Over 80% of Jeysh al Fateh are local Idlib guys, so I think majority wont be willing to fight in other areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> ......
> *Joyce Karam* ‏@Joyce_Karam  5m5 minutes ago
> Joyce Karam retweeted LCCSY
> 
> #*Syria* rebels claim to have taken Mastoumi Camp in Idlib from regime & Hezbollah.Week long battle,strategic in north
> ........
> 
> Looks like Hezb/Iran/SAA/militias are losing morale. They need America/Israel to raise their morale otherwise they're done. If rebels had anti-aircraft weaponry this would end pretty quickly. But Turkey/Saudi Arabia refuse to supply them, for unknown reasons(Maybe US warned them). Either way, without them they are utilizing guerilla warfare and improving tunnel system for transport/fortification/attack.


Losing a battle is not losing a war..4 years...and the SAA is still very strong and Syria will come out as winner...That is probably the only country in the middle east that will escape GWBush greater middle east policy.



500 said:


> 36 ATGM launches in May so far:
> 
> 29 - in Idlib
> 4 - in Aleppo
> 3 - in Hama
> *0 - Dar'a*
> 
> 
> Well Mastuma camp fall is confirmed. So now chances for loyalists to break to encircled Shia towns of Fuah and Kafria are officially zero. Unlike Shia towns Nubl and Zahra in Aleppo which receive supplies through Kurds, Fuah and Kafria are totally encircled and can be supplied only from air. There are many civilians including women and children trapped there.
> 
> Fate of 200-400 soldiers encircled in hospital after fall of Kufair also grim, although it still can be breached.
> 
> Big question what Jeysh al Fateh guys will do after cleansing Idlib. Over 80% of Jeysh al Fateh are local Idlib guys, so I think majority wont be willing to fight in other areas.


Depends on the djihadist using their Air force, despite that Syrians are shouldering their government, these setbacks will be short lived...


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600652624698974208





Same highway, only minutes later. Assad BMP got hit by TOW.

No wonder Assad is losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

*Syria Special Forces chief killed in fighting*

*




*

*Muhyiddin Mansour died from wounds he suffered during fighting in Jisr al-Shughur.

Syrian ARA News described Mansour as “one of the top ranked and [most] experienced leading commanders” in the Syrian army.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Regime barriers are falling one by one in Ariha. Latest news...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

24 Mar 2015:





19 May 2015:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> nsidering what you see here with *pro Erdogan guys *congratulating the advance of IS, it shows how sick minded some people became in the region.



Guys as in plural.....show me who else other than alienoz supports ISIS among Turks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> ISIS is the result of disbanding of the Iraqi Baath military and no one can deny the whole played by the Iranians in the invasion of Iraq in which Iranian backed Badr and SCIRI openly worked to over through the Baath regime with United States.


No, ISIS was created because the potential was there, the motivation was there and the ideology was there, it has always been there.


Hindustani78 said:


> And regarding educating myself then you need to think about yourself about the situation inside Khuzestan province in the Iran-Iraq war.



I am fully aware of everything about Iran-Iraq war, you surely can't teach me anything on that. If you have something to say, just say it.



Falcon29 said:


> Looks like Hezb/Iran/SAA/militias are losing morale.



There is no Hezbollah in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> No, ISIS was created because the potential was there, the motivation was there and the ideology was there, it has always been there.
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of everything about Iran-Iraq war, you surely can't teach me anything on that. If you have something to say, just say it.
> 
> 
> .



ISIS are the soldiers of the disbanded Iraqi Baath military. Saddam Fedayeens and Republican Guards all were operating from inside Syria. 

I dont write to teach anything to anyone , I just try to put more points. 



Last Updated: Tuesday, May 19, 2015 - 19:25
Rebels take largest remaining army base in Syria`s Idlib: Monitor | Zee News





Beirut: A rebel coalition including al Qaeda`s local affiliate seized the Syrian regime`s largest remaining military base in northwest Idlib province on Tuesday, after an explosion and heavy clashes, a monitor said.


"All regime forces have withdrawn from Al-Mastumah, the largest regime base in Idlib, leaving it completely in the hands of opposition fighters," Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, told AFP.

The rebel alliance that seized the camp calls itself the "Army of Conquest" and includes al Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front and other Islamist factions.

"With the help of God, Al-Mastumah was completely liberated after Al-Nusra Front stormed it from the south," the affiliate wrote on its official Twitter account. 

The loss of Al-Mastumah is the latest setback in Idlib province for the regime, which lost control of the provincial capital in March and the regime stronghold of Jisr al-Shughur in April.

Regime forces withdrew to the town of Ariha further south, which, along with the Abu Duhur military airport and a few small government positions, make up the last remaining regime military presence in Idlib province. 

A Syrian military source told AFP that clashes were ongoing in Al-Mastumah camp and the nearby town of the same name.

Syrian state television said the army was "taking defensive positions" outside of Ariha, implying that army units had withdrawn from Al-Mastumah itself.


----------



## United

killed in Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hindustani78

Rebel fighters walk in Mastouma village, after they said they had advanced on the area, in Idlib city, May 19, 2015.
Reuters/Ammar Abdullah






Rebel fighters walk in Mastouma village in Idlib city, after what they said they are advancing in the area May 19, 2015.
Reuters/Ammar Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

*Why Saudi Arabia has lost faith in the US*
By Kim Ghattas BBC News, Washington

18 May 2015
From the section Middle East
One key sentence in President Barack Obama's press conference at Camp David last week clearly illustrates the gulf between Washington and its allies on the Arabian Peninsula when it comes to Iran.

"We gave [our allies] our best analysis of the enormous needs that Iran has internally and the commitment that Iran has made to its people in terms of shoring up its economy and improving economic growth," said President Obama, when asked about concerns that Iran would use the money from sanctions relief for nefarious aims in the region.

He added that "most of the destabilising activity that Iran engages in is low-tech, low-cost activity".

It was just as well that Mr Obama gave the press conference on his own. The Gulf leaders had just departed after a full day of talks at the Maryland retreat or they would have had a hard time resisting a collective eye roll at what they perceive to be American naivety about Tehran.

As it pursues a nuclear deal with Iran, Washington has been trying hard not to adhere to the positions and fears of Arab countries vis-a-vis Iran.

At Camp David, the six countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council received assurances that Washington had their backs, with pledges about more military cooperation and hardware. But on the key issue it was hoping Washington would engage on - a regional strategy to contain Iran - it got little more than a suggestion that Gulf countries should ramp up on their own asymmetric challenge to Tehran's influence. Nothing can bridge what are essentially opposing world views.

*Gulf Cooperation Council*

Six members: Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Oman, Qatar and Bahrain
Formed in May 1981 against the backdrop of the Islamic revolution in Iran and the Iraq-Iran war
Security is a major issue for the GCC, but finding a collective formula that satisfies all member states is a challenge
Profile: Gulf Cooperation Council

Gulf leaders perceive the Americans to be naive when it comes to Iran
Riyadh has accepted that there is little it can do about stopping a nuclear deal, but it's gearing up to push back more forcefully against its arch-nemesis, as Tehran boasts of a new Persian empire with influence over four capitals: Beirut, Baghdad, Damascus and Sanaa.

Lebanon's former Prime Minister Saad Hariri was scathing on a recent visit to Washington about the administration's assertion that the money from the sanctions relief would go to "building bridges and roads".

It's estimated that after a deal is reached and Iran is verifiably in compliance, Tehran would get access to at least $100bn (£64bn).

"I want to know how much of this money is going to Hezbollah," said Mr Hariri, whose political camp is staunchly opposed to Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shia militant group backed by Iran, which has been fighting in Syria to help prop up President Bashar al-Assad.

American officials say the US cannot impose conditions on how Iran spends its own money.

*Military edge*
A UN official also recently estimated that Iran had been channelling as much as $35bn a year into Syria since the conflict started.

Earlier this month, Syria and Iran were discussing a $1bn credit line to help Mr Assad's government, the second credit line since 2013.

Arab countries don't see Iran's efforts to expand its regional influence as a low-cost operation, though it could perhaps be characterised as low-tech.

When it comes to a military edge, Saudi Arabia is billions of dollars ahead of Iran.

Riyadh is now trying to deploy its hardware in the face of Iran's asymmetric warfare and is looking beyond Yemen.

A senior Saudi Arabian official told me they were deeply concerned about the cash injection Iran would get after a nuclear deal.

When I asked him whether they were planning to make a move on Syria before a deal is reached, his response was a surprisingly forceful "Yes".

Former Lebanon Prime Minister Saad Hariri fears money from sanctions relief may go to Hezbollah
*Losing patience*
Channelling his Saudi Arabian allies, Mr Hariri indicated that while replicating the Saudi military operation in Yemen was not an option in Syria, the kingdom had come to accept that the only way to get Washington more involved in the effort to push President Assad out was to take the initiative and hope the US followed.

After years of disconnected policies, Saudi Arabia is now working with Qatar, Turkey and Jordan to better coordinate their support for the rebels opposing President Assad, and this has quickly translated into significant gains on the ground in recent weeks.

The strategy is likely to tip the balance of power on the battlefield enough that Iran will agree to a political negotiation and push Mr Assad out.

Exerting real leverage on Damascus would require further action, and Washington has made clear it is opposed to an outright win by the Syrian rebels.

But it's unlikely anyone can micromanage advances on the ground - or that the Saudi Arabia has much patience left for Mr Obama's approach.

Just as the American president's pursuit of a deal with Iran upset the status quo that has prevailed in the region for the past three decades, Saudi Arabia's decision to go to war caused a further tectonic shift.

Saudi Arabia has never really gone to war in this way, and the jury is still out on how it is managing.

Former CIA analyst Bruce Riedel described it as bordering on drink-driving.

But it's clear that Riyadh is test driving its ability to lead military coalitions and wants to be the new military power of the region.

* Share this story About sharing *

 Email 
 Facebook 
 Twitter 
 Linkedin 
*More on this story*


Obama reassures Gulf allies on Iran
15 May 2015

US summit aims to calm Arab fears over Iran
13 May 2015

Gulf leaders back out of Camp David summit in 'snub' to Obama
12 May 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

monitor said:


> *Why Saudi Arabia has lost faith in the US*
> By Kim Ghattas BBC News, Washington
> 
> 18 May 2015
> From the section Middle East
> One key sentence in President Barack Obama's press conference at Camp David last week clearly illustrates the gulf between Washington and its allies on the Arabian Peninsula when it comes to Iran.
> 
> "We gave [our allies] our best analysis of the enormous needs that Iran has internally and the commitment that Iran has made to its people in terms of shoring up its economy and improving economic growth," said President Obama, when asked about concerns that Iran would use the money from sanctions relief for nefarious aims in the region.
> 
> He added that "most of the destabilising activity that Iran engages in is low-tech, low-cost activity".
> 
> It was just as well that Mr Obama gave the press conference on his own. The Gulf leaders had just departed after a full day of talks at the Maryland retreat or they would have had a hard time resisting a collective eye roll at what they perceive to be American naivety about Tehran.
> 
> As it pursues a nuclear deal with Iran, Washington has been trying hard not to adhere to the positions and fears of Arab countries vis-a-vis Iran.
> 
> At Camp David, the six countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council received assurances that Washington had their backs, with pledges about more military cooperation and hardware. But on the key issue it was hoping Washington would engage on - a regional strategy to contain Iran - it got little more than a suggestion that Gulf countries should ramp up on their own asymmetric challenge to Tehran's influence. Nothing can bridge what are essentially opposing world views.
> 
> *Gulf Cooperation Council*
> 
> Six members: Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Oman, Qatar and Bahrain
> Formed in May 1981 against the backdrop of the Islamic revolution in Iran and the Iraq-Iran war
> Security is a major issue for the GCC, but finding a collective formula that satisfies all member states is a challenge
> Profile: Gulf Cooperation Council
> 
> Gulf leaders perceive the Americans to be naive when it comes to Iran
> Riyadh has accepted that there is little it can do about stopping a nuclear deal, but it's gearing up to push back more forcefully against its arch-nemesis, as Tehran boasts of a new Persian empire with influence over four capitals: Beirut, Baghdad, Damascus and Sanaa.
> 
> Lebanon's former Prime Minister Saad Hariri was scathing on a recent visit to Washington about the administration's assertion that the money from the sanctions relief would go to "building bridges and roads".
> 
> It's estimated that after a deal is reached and Iran is verifiably in compliance, Tehran would get access to at least $100bn (£64bn).
> 
> "I want to know how much of this money is going to Hezbollah," said Mr Hariri, whose political camp is staunchly opposed to Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shia militant group backed by Iran, which has been fighting in Syria to help prop up President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> American officials say the US cannot impose conditions on how Iran spends its own money.
> 
> *Military edge*
> A UN official also recently estimated that Iran had been channelling as much as $35bn a year into Syria since the conflict started.
> 
> Earlier this month, Syria and Iran were discussing a $1bn credit line to help Mr Assad's government, the second credit line since 2013.
> 
> Arab countries don't see Iran's efforts to expand its regional influence as a low-cost operation, though it could perhaps be characterised as low-tech.
> 
> When it comes to a military edge, Saudi Arabia is billions of dollars ahead of Iran.
> 
> Riyadh is now trying to deploy its hardware in the face of Iran's asymmetric warfare and is looking beyond Yemen.
> 
> A senior Saudi Arabian official told me they were deeply concerned about the cash injection Iran would get after a nuclear deal.
> 
> When I asked him whether they were planning to make a move on Syria before a deal is reached, his response was a surprisingly forceful "Yes".
> 
> Former Lebanon Prime Minister Saad Hariri fears money from sanctions relief may go to Hezbollah
> *Losing patience*
> Channelling his Saudi Arabian allies, Mr Hariri indicated that while replicating the Saudi military operation in Yemen was not an option in Syria, the kingdom had come to accept that the only way to get Washington more involved in the effort to push President Assad out was to take the initiative and hope the US followed.
> 
> After years of disconnected policies, Saudi Arabia is now working with Qatar, Turkey and Jordan to better coordinate their support for the rebels opposing President Assad, and this has quickly translated into significant gains on the ground in recent weeks.
> 
> The strategy is likely to tip the balance of power on the battlefield enough that Iran will agree to a political negotiation and push Mr Assad out.
> 
> Exerting real leverage on Damascus would require further action, and Washington has made clear it is opposed to an outright win by the Syrian rebels.
> 
> But it's unlikely anyone can micromanage advances on the ground - or that the Saudi Arabia has much patience left for Mr Obama's approach.
> 
> Just as the American president's pursuit of a deal with Iran upset the status quo that has prevailed in the region for the past three decades, Saudi Arabia's decision to go to war caused a further tectonic shift.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has never really gone to war in this way, and the jury is still out on how it is managing.
> 
> Former CIA analyst Bruce Riedel described it as bordering on drink-driving.
> 
> But it's clear that Riyadh is test driving its ability to lead military coalitions and wants to be the new military power of the region.
> 
> * Share this story About sharing *
> 
> Email
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Linkedin
> *More on this story*
> 
> 
> Obama reassures Gulf allies on Iran
> 15 May 2015
> 
> US summit aims to calm Arab fears over Iran
> 13 May 2015
> 
> Gulf leaders back out of Camp David summit in 'snub' to Obama
> 12 May 2015



Saudi Arabia and United States are allies and in reality GCC is becoming more united and will have an unifed military.

King emphasizes GCC-US pledge to defend region | Arab News
Published — Tuesday 19 May 2015

RIYADH: Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman has thanked US President Barack Obama and leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries for committing to the region’s defense and security at their meeting in Camp David last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudi Arabia and United States are allies and in reality GCC is becoming more united and will have an unifed military.
> 
> King emphasizes GCC-US pledge to defend region | Arab News
> Published — Tuesday 19 May 2015
> 
> RIYADH: Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman has thanked US President Barack Obama and leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries for committing to the region’s defense and security at their meeting in Camp David last week.



If they form a united military will be a game changer without too much relying on US support .


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Guys as in plural.....show me who else other than alienoz supports ISIS among Turks ?


He means you and me, oh wait no he actually thinks you and me are the same guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

monitor said:


> If they form a united military will be a game changer without too much relying on US support .



I think already 100,000 Soldiers are working under GCC military command. 

United States would assist its allies and would be more comfortable to rotate less troops aboard and divert those funds in acquiring more technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> Guys as in plural.....show me who else other than alienoz supports ISIS among Turks ?


yeah i didn't see much criticizing Erdogan anyway
and by the way Alienoz is not the only Turk by far in this forum
as in France they say "soutenir par le silence" : some people directly show sympathy and some , just because they don't want to show direct support, are just avoiding any critics and mostly say good about its choices 
whatever you already spent time to show your idioty in the forum and your anti iranian hatred. get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> yeah i didn't see much criticizing Erdogan anyway


Why should criticize Erdoğan in this thread...you can look into Turkish Political thread in Turkish section if you are honest.


Hussein said:


> and by the way Alienoz is not the only Turk by far in this forum


Thanks for pointing out it for me...i was unaware.....


Hussein said:


> as in France they say "soutenir par le silence" : some people directly show sympathy and some , just because they don't want to show direct support, are just avoiding any critics and mostly say good about its choices


Whatever they say...if you falsely accuse people about the things they haven't done. It makes you a liar and slanderer. 



Hussein said:


> whatever you already spent time to show your idioty in the forum and your anti iranian hatred. get a life.


I can say the same for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> I can say the same for you.


you are anti Iranian. i am anti Erdogan . there is a difference. bu only more than 50 IQ can understand it.
i didn't spend my energy to say cheat about Turks people or civilization. lot of people complained of your behavior in the Iranian threads . bye.


----------



## Aslan

United said:


> killed in Daraa
> 
> View attachment 223050


Grim reaper 
Or shall we call him the cursed one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> you are anti Iranian. i am anti Erdogan .


I have good Iranian friends...i'm against regime and mullah boys like you and your friends..

About the rest of your post.....first learn to construct sentences and study some vocabulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> I have good Iranian friends...i'm against regime and mullah boys like you and your friends..
> 
> About the rest of your post.....first learn to construct sentences and study some vocabulary.


too bad for you i am not a fan of regime or Khamenei. 
but i guess it is convenient for you . fact is on Iranian threads it was not about regime but Iranians complained of your hatred behavior and your obsession. bye.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

United said:


> killed in Daraa
> 
> View attachment 223050



He is like a magnet for terrorists. They take a photo with this terrorist clown and the next day they are dead and buried!

Hillarious. We need to keep him alive until the last Assadist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I have good Iranian friends...i'm against regime and mullah boys like you and your friends..
> 
> About the rest of your post.....first learn to construct sentences and study some vocabulary.



Hussein has actually been one of the more outspoken opponents against the regime. Its well documented by his posts in this forum.

But accusing every Iranian you disagree with of being a "mullah fanboy" is like a knee-jerk reflex for you people, its pathetic.
Stop being such a Erdoganistani , and expand your fucking vocabulary beyond Arrrr Arrrr mullah mullah Arrrr Arrrr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> too bad for you i am not a fan of regime or Khamenei.
> but i guess it is convenient for you . fact is on Iranian threads it was not about regime but Iranians complained of your hatred behavior and your obsession. bye.


Iranians complain because i throw their lies and slanders into their faces...they complaint to mods several times. And mods didn't agreed with them...so, they mass ignored me as they can't keep up me.

I advice you to do the same...since you can offer no discussion other than lies and slanders.....

You have been already exposed.  Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1565

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Sinan said:


> You have been already exposed.  Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1565


why you quote something that is not related to me ???
strange attitude


----------



## xenon54 out

First this...


ResurgentIran said:


> But accusing every Iranian you disagree with of being a "mullah fanboy" is like a knee-jerk reflex for you people, its pathetic.


...and then this


ResurgentIran said:


> Stop being such a Erdoganistani




Maybe you should follow your own advises?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> First this...
> 
> ...and then this
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe you should follow your own advises?



No, I was being ironic.
xenon, you really have taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> No, I was being ironic.
> xenon, you really have taken a turn for the worse.


Why do you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Hussein has actually been one of the more outspoken opponents against the regime. Its well documented by his posts in this forum.
> 
> But accusing every Iranian you disagree with of being a "mullah fanboy" is like a knee-jerk reflex for you people, its pathetic.
> Stop being such a Erdoganistani , and expand your fucking vocabulary beyond Arrrr Arrrr mullah mullah Arrrr Arrrr


He might be against mullah-regime, i don't know but he has the same mentality of the mullah boys...lies and slander.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> He might be against mullah-regime, i don't know but he has the same mentality of the mullah boys...lies and slander.



And you have the traits of an Erdoganistani. No one likes a flip flopper. lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> why you quote something that is not related to me ???
> strange attitude


To make more obvious for you.



Hussein said:


> go on with your hatred spread on the forum...
> i don't care what you think about me, e*specially since few days you showed you were a pro Erdogan fanatic*
> like most of your bros in the forum
> tc





Sinan said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> Mate, you followed the Turkish politics thread for a while know.....so, you should immediately understand that this man is a liar and slandering me.....infact at least %51 of the Iranian users are liars....i will show their lies to you, time to time .





IR-TR said:


> Yes I see. I believe what I see, and I indeed see your posts in the TR-politics forum. So I won't be fooled by slanderers.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ResurgentIran said:


> And you have the traits of an Erdoganistani. *No one likes a flip flopper. *lol


Tell, that to your brother @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Tell, that to your brother @rmi5


Actually, @ResurgentIran is as far as i remember one of the few Iranians who didnt turn to rmi like ''bros forever'' after rmi's trolling of Iranians, so kudos for that though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> To make more obvious for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Tell, that to your brother @rmi5



@rmi5 is not here to defend himself. And I know, he would rather respond to you, because he thinks you're vile. You have an issue with him, take it up with him.
I have no beef in whatever is going on there.

Actually whats comical is that you were all sucking his dick 3 months ago, but flip flopped into hating his guts. Just because he doesnt follow your Erdoganistani agenda. lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually whats comical is that you were all sucking his dick 3 months ago, but flip flopped into hating his guts. Just because he doesnt follow your Erdoganistani agenda. lolz


You probably dont even know what happened so better leave it at that.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Actually, @ResurgentIran is as far as i remember one of the few Iranians who didnt turn to rmi like ''bros forever'' after rmi's trolling of Iranians, so kudos for that though.





ResurgentIran said:


> @rmi5 is not here to defend himself. And I know, he would rather respond to you, because he thinks you're vile. You have an issue, take it up with him.
> Actually whats comical is that you were all sucking his dick 3 months ago, but flip flopped into hating his guts. Just because he doesnt follow your Erdoganistani agenda. lolz



Xenon, really bro ??? 

To ResurgentIran...the thing with dicks is your expertise, i won't go in there....He was pro-Turkish...then he turned on Turks....insulted Turkey and Turks. Actually he did the same thing with you...actually the difference is he did the same thing to you...said everything against Iran, Iranians, Persians..and so on....but everyone of you greeted him back with open arms... that kind of flip-flop action is something that you will never see in the Turkish section. 

And i was very surprised. Like I previously thought that we share some common culture....how, wrong was i. 
Your honor and dignity concept is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Xenon, really bro ???
> 
> To ResurgentIran...the thing with dicks is your expertise, i won't go in there....He was pro-Turkish...then he turned on Turks....insulted Turkey and Turks. Actually he did the same thing with you...actually the difference is he did the same thing to you...said everything against Iran, Iranians, Persians..and so on....but everyone of you greeted him back with open arms... that kind of flip-flop action is something that you will never see in the Turkish section.
> 
> And i was very surprised. Like I previously thought that we share some common culture....how, wrong was i.
> Your honor and dignity concept is.....



Dude, I feel sorry for your wife. 



xenon54 said:


> You probably dont even know what happened so better leave it at that.



Yes, but I was not the one who mentioned it in the first place.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> You probably dont even know what happened so better leave it at that.


No, he knows....he knows it very well....he is just another two-faced Iranian member....nothing surprising for me. 

Mate, we out of 107 Turkish members had only one two-faced member and he was @El-Turco, because of it Turkish members stopped talking with him and everyone turned his back on him....ultimately he left the forum in shame and stopped posting...

But looking these guys...the amount of liars, slanderers, two faced persons....I would say "Wow...what a community" 



ResurgentIran said:


> Dude, I feel sorry for your wife.


Mate, better ignore me like the rest of your friends....you will never ever can keep up with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Xenon, really bro ???


Well, what can i say, didnt expect such a reply.

Rmi is not in postion to reply because he prefered to escape the sutiation (though i still believe he already un-ignored us secretly, like his another friend in Chill Thread today)
What we write here isnt something we havent told in his face anyway.



ResurgentIran said:


> Yes, but I was not the one who mentioned it in the first place.


Well then you probably also dont know who ''sucked'' whom after he had beef with whole Iranian section, basically the same as today just ''sucking'' Iranians again.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> No, he knows....he knows it very well....he is just another two-faced Iranian member....nothing surprising for me.
> 
> Mate, we out of 107 Turkish members we had only one two-faced member and he was @El-Turco, because of it Turkish members stopped talking with him and everyone turned his back on him....ultimately he left the forum in shame and stopped posting...
> 
> But looking these guys...the amount of liars, slanderers, two faced persons....I would say "Wow...what a community"
> 
> 
> Mate, better ignore me like the rest of your friends....you will never ever can keep up with me.



Off course I cant keep up with you. Over 10.000 posts in this forum, beating your chest like a braindead monkey.
I am assuming you have a job?
So between your job and being on the internet so much, how much of your time do you spend with family? I wonder if you just have the wrong priorities in life?

Stop the keyboard warrioring and chest-beating and be with your newly wedded wife. Instead of being on a fucking internet forum 24/7. What kind of asshole are you? lol


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> @rmi5 is not here to defend himself. And I know, he would rather respond to you, because he thinks you're vile. You have an issue with him, take it up with him.
> I have no beef in whatever is going on there.
> 
> Actually whats comical is that you were all sucking his dick 3 months ago, but flip flopped into hating his guts. Just because he doesnt follow your Erdoganistani agenda. lolz



If you remember, we decided not to respond to these multiple account trolls until they become civilized, which I guess it won't happen.
It's a long time that I have ignored them, and they are deeply burning inside, and want to drag me to some discussion with them, but I avoid it, since they are just some typical stupid Erdoganists, and I don't even consider their lord, erdogan, as a human being(he is a potato at maximum), let alone those little puppies.
As I said before, after one of these ball-less baboons started to realize that their government checks and have strong control on the internet and international forums, he chickened out and became an Erdogan *** kisser over a night.
I did not even want to waste 30 seconds of my time to write this, but I hope you don't even read their posts again, and don't mention me about their garbages anymore. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Off course I cant keep up with you. Over 10.000 posts in this forum, beating your chest like a braindead monkey.
> I am assuming you have a job?
> So between your job and being on the internet so much, how much of your time do you spend with family? I wonder if you just have the wrong priorities in life?
> 
> Stop the keyboard warrioring and chest-beating and be with your newly wedded wife. Instead of being on a fucking internet forum 24/7. What kind of asshole are you? lol


Lol, you have a point...i don't think i can be this much active *when i get married in September.
*
And don't worry, we spent at least 1 with her on facetime....not to mention all the messages through out the day...and meet in weekends... 

@ResurgentIran , rmi5 all lies to you because he knows that you are not checking Turkish section.  Especially the Turkish political section.... You all being deceived in an unbelievable level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> And don't worry, we spent at least 1 with her on facetime....not to mention all the messages through out the day...and meet in weekends...



Wtf?
Are you having an internet relationship with the woman you are marrying?
Only see her on weekends?!!?!! LOL what is going on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Wtf?
> Are you having an internet relationship with the woman you are marrying?
> Only see her on weekends?!!?!! LOL what is going on...


No need to talk about this subject here, check your chill thread.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@xenon54 @Sinan @ResurgentIran @rmi5

This is Syrian Civil War thread, please stay on topic. I dont want it closed.

-------------------










A T-55 and BMP belonging to pro-Assad bandits were blown out by rebels using TOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

I'm back  (silenced a little for "insulting" some Iranians in a different part of the forum.)
Rebels have made huge advances lately, and as many of you know have taken all of Mastoumeh. Now they have taken Nahlaya and Kafr Najd, making Ariha essentially besieged.





Here is a James Bond style explosion behind celebrating rebels in Mastoumeh:




And here is the situation in Eastern Ghouta, Brigade 39 specifically, which was a thorn in the back for JAI in Ghouta. If they take Brigade 39, they can rapidly expand in the North and Northeast of Eastern Ghouta and possibly connect with Eastern Qalamoun, partially ending the siege. Of course this comes with the drawback that they will probably have a huge force to attack them elsewhere in Eastern Ghouta if they try to do this.





For anyone wondering why there is no progress in Dara'a, it's because rebels don't have the ability currently to advance on Assad there. They're waiting on the Idlib offensive to finish, which will do two things in the North: An offensive to cut Assad's supply line to Aleppo (most logical choice) or start attacking Latakia (would be much more psychological than effective, as it would be striking Assad in his homeland.) In the South the Idlib offensive might prompt an offensive to take Dara'a as well, as the situation there is very similar to that in Idlib currently, and would cause the rebels to grow much much stronger, and would probably advance to Eastern/Western Ghouta and Western/Eastern Qalamoun. At least, that would be the most logical option. And as a side venture they would take the airfield in Suwaydaa, which they are very close to by now. (Rebels made an agreement with Druze leaders to not attack Suwaydaa, and Druze would do their best to try to limit Assad's ability to launch offensives.)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm back  (silenced a little for "insulting" some Iranians in a different part of the forum.)
> Rebels have made huge advances lately, and as many of you know have taken all of Mastoumeh. Now they have taken Nahlaya and Kafr Najd, making Ariha essentially besieged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a James Bond style explosion behind celebrating rebels in Mastoumeh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the situation in Eastern Ghouta, Brigade 39 specifically, which was a thorn in the back for JAI in Ghouta. If they take Brigade 39, they can rapidly expand in the North and Northeast of Eastern Ghouta and possibly connect with Eastern Qalamoun, partially ending the siege. Of course this comes with the drawback that they will probably have a huge force to attack them elsewhere in Eastern Ghouta if they try to do this.



صركم الله يا المجاهدين المسلمين السوريين و اخوانهم العرب الاخرين
ادحروا الصفويين و الشبيحه لا ترحموا احدا لانه واجبنا حماية المسلمين
النصر او الشهادة

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> صركم الله يا المجاهدين المسلمين السوريين و اخوانهم العرب الاخرين
> ادحروا الصفويين و الشبيحه لا ترحموا احدا لانه واجبنا حماية المسلمين
> النصر او الشهادة


Shookran ya akhi. Inshallah al Safawyeen will be destroyed soon. Al hurriya lal'kil jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

I got no bone in this fight guys



Dr.Thrax said:


> Shookran ya akhi. Inshallah al Safawyeen will be destroyed soon. Al hurriya lal'kil jaye.



Good thinking. But 'your' country is destroyed already. So a bunch of takfiris celebrating on rubble Ya akhi akhi1!11!!111!! eleven!


----------



## White Tiger

@Sinan

I am ELTurco, i did not leave because of that nonsense i just lost my password so made another account


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shookran ya akhi. Inshallah al Safawyeen will be destroyed soon. Al hurriya lal'kil jaye.


You are one of the very few, that is if you are a Syrian of course, that supports the ones that turning Syria into ruble and get thanks from a baguette boy..


----------



## SipahSalar

Ceylal said:


> You are one of the very few, that is if you are a Syrian of course, that supports the ones that turning Syria into ruble and get thanks from a baguette boy..


Do you really think Assad is a leader who cares for his people? Haven't you seen him dropping barrel bombs on civilian neighbourhoods like there is no tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ceylal

SipahSalar said:


> Do you really think Assad is a leader who cares for his people? Haven't you seen him dropping barrel bombs on civilian neighbourhoods like there is no tomorrow?


They accused Kaddafy of something similar, but now the one that caused his death are denying that he killed civilian...Same goes for Assad, if he was dropping those barrel on his citizens, he would have made it to the next morning, since the SAA in her biggest majority is Sunni. Syria, is the only state in the area that is a truly unified state where it's citizenry pledge their allegiance to the country instead of the tribe, as Jordan, Iraq and the rest of the pour excuse of humans of the GCC...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> I got no bone in this fight guys
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking. But 'your' country is destroyed already. So a bunch of takfiris celebrating on rubble Ya akhi akhi1!11!!111!! eleven!


lol. You don't even know the content of the post, and you're still doubting I'm Syrian. It's lovely how an Iranian thinks he has more jurisdiction to talk about Syria than an Arab, specifically a Syrian Arab. You guys are funny.



Ceylal said:


> You are one of the very few, that is if you are a Syrian of course, that supports the ones that turning Syria into ruble and get thanks from a baguette boy..


I'm sure you care _so_ much about Syria when you're openly worshiping the very people killing Syrians.


Ceylal said:


> They accused Kaddafy of something similar, but now the one that caused his death are denying that he killed civilian...Same goes for Assad, if he was dropping those barrel on his citizens, he would have made it to the next morning, since the SAA in her biggest majority is Sunni. Syria, is the only state in the area that is a truly unified state where it's citizenry pledge their allegiance to the country instead of the tribe, as Jordan, Iraq and the rest of the pour excuse of humans of the GCC...


Gaddafi did kill innocents. Where did you pull that BS from? No one has ever denied he hasn't killed people. He killed 10,000. SAA is not majority Sunni in any way, shape, or form. There are two types of Sunnis in SAA, and they don't make up a majority of the SAA at all, Shiites from abroad do now (83,000 shiites fighting for Assad + a lot of Alawites, who make up the rest of the army with some other minorities here and there). The two types of Sunnis are as follows - The ones who benefit from the Assad regime (very little), and the forcefully drafted (the vast majority of the tiny minority of the SAA.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/world/middleeast/article4441821.ece
Russia and America hold talks to prepare for Assad’s defeat






President Assad is looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011GettSANA/y Images
Michael Evans, Deborah Haynes and Tom Coghlan
Last updated at 12:01AM, May 16 2015

Russia and the United States have begun discussing the fall of President Assad amid signs that Syria’s four-year civil war is turning decisively against him.

Intelligence reports suggest that recent battlefield gains by rebel groups have left the Syria dictator looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011.

When John Kerry, the US secretary of state, met his Russian counterpart Sergei Lavrov this week, Moscow was not ready to drop its long-standing support for Mr Assad.

However, it is understood that both sides recognised the fighting had reached a turning point and that a post-Assad transition would need to be discussed. US sources suggested it would mean Mr Assad taking refuge in Tehran or Moscow.

Britain is also involved in increasing diplomatic efforts to forge a peaceful transition of power in Damascus if and when he falls.

Syria has been torn apart by the three-way fight between forces of the regime, the moderate opposition and extremist fighters loyal to Islamic State, although the rebel forces have spent much of the past four years divided and lined up against each other.

A series of setbacks suffered by “exhausted” government forces in recent weeks and the dramatically improved cohesiveness of moderate rebel groups have increased the prospect that Mr Assad may be ousted.

One US intelligence official said that battlefield losses and the depletion of the Syrian armed forces meant the country was approaching “a turning point for Assad”.

They said: “If Assad’s position was to deteriorate significantly, Moscow and Tehran [his main backers] would have to decide whether to continue to prop him up.”

Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov met in Sochi this week and discussed how the US and Russia could work together on Syria.

“It was agreed that Secretary Kerry and Minister Lavrov would continue their conversation in the coming weeks with increased focus and purpose regarding a genuine political transition in Syria,” a State Department official said.

However, even if he were to quit Damascus and his regime were to fall, the State Department and America’s intelligence community remain wary of what form of government could be developed to build stability in Syria. “The alternative to Assad is not Isil [Islamic State], and the alternative to Isil is not Assad,” the State Department official said.

British officials are similarly concerned. “Whatever fragile alliance has been formed between the various factions, almost inevitably there would be some monster power struggle to try and establish their own fiefdoms or control over various areas or the whole area,” a Whitehall source said.

The change in Mr Assad’s fortunes has come about as a result of significant advances by the extremist al-Nusra, affiliated to al-Qaeda, in the north, the rise of another extremist Sunni group called Ahrar al-Sham and the continuing strength of Isis, despite US-led coalition aistrikes. Another key factor is the greater cohesion among moderate opposition in the south.

Mr Assad was being forced to rely increasingly on proxy forces such as Iran-backed Hezbollah, to protect his regime.

So far neither Russia nor Iran have signalled any public intent to lessen their support for Mr Assad. But the State Department is hopeful that in the next few weeks as Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov continue their discussions, some change of view might develop.

However, the intelligence official warned: “The regime’s allies have previously surged support to help avoid the Assad government’s collapse, and their interest in maintaining the viability of a long-term ally leaves little doubt they would do so again.”

There is also concern that Assad, if backed into a corner, could resort to using chemical weapons following reports that inspectors found traces of sarin and VX nerve agents at a military research site in Syria in violation of an agreement with the West to remove all such material following deadly chemical weapons attacks in a Damascus suburb in 2013.

“It does look as if a number of strands are potentially conflating… that may begin to really ramp up the pressure and force him [Assad] either voluntarily to cut a deal and get out or whatever,” a Whitehall source said.

“Underpinning that is there does seem to be some kind of stockpiles of chemical weapons.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Solomon2 said:


> Russia and America hold talks to prepare for Assad’s defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Assad is looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011GettSANA/y Images
> Michael Evans, Deborah Haynes and Tom Coghlan
> Last updated at 12:01AM, May 16 2015
> 
> Russia and the United States have begun discussing the fall of President Assad amid signs that Syria’s four-year civil war is turning decisively against him.
> 
> Intelligence reports suggest that recent battlefield gains by rebel groups have left the Syria dictator looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011.
> 
> When John Kerry, the US secretary of state, met his Russian counterpart Sergei Lavrov this week, Moscow was not ready to drop its long-standing support for Mr Assad.
> 
> However, it is understood that both sides recognised the fighting had reached a turning point and that a post-Assad transition would need to be discussed. US sources suggested it would mean Mr Assad taking refuge in Tehran or Moscow.
> 
> Britain is also involved in increasing diplomatic efforts to forge a peaceful transition of power in Damascus if and when he falls.
> 
> Syria has been torn apart by the three-way fight between forces of the regime, the moderate opposition and extremist fighters loyal to Islamic State, although the rebel forces have spent much of the past four years divided and lined up against each other.
> 
> A series of setbacks suffered by “exhausted” government forces in recent weeks and the dramatically improved cohesiveness of moderate rebel groups have increased the prospect that Mr Assad may be ousted.
> 
> One US intelligence official said that battlefield losses and the depletion of the Syrian armed forces meant the country was approaching “a turning point for Assad”.
> 
> They said: “If Assad’s position was to deteriorate significantly, Moscow and Tehran [his main backers] would have to decide whether to continue to prop him up.”
> 
> Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov met in Sochi this week and discussed how the US and Russia could work together on Syria.
> 
> “It was agreed that Secretary Kerry and Minister Lavrov would continue their conversation in the coming weeks with increased focus and purpose regarding a genuine political transition in Syria,” a State Department official said.
> 
> However, even if he were to quit Damascus and his regime were to fall, the State Department and America’s intelligence community remain wary of what form of government could be developed to build stability in Syria. “The alternative to Assad is not Isil [Islamic State], and the alternative to Isil is not Assad,” the State Department official said.
> 
> British officials are similarly concerned. “Whatever fragile alliance has been formed between the various factions, almost inevitably there would be some monster power struggle to try and establish their own fiefdoms or control over various areas or the whole area,” a Whitehall source said.
> 
> The change in Mr Assad’s fortunes has come about as a result of significant advances by the extremist al-Nusra, affiliated to al-Qaeda, in the north, the rise of another extremist Sunni group called Ahrar al-Sham and the continuing strength of Isis, despite US-led coalition aistrikes. Another key factor is the greater cohesion among moderate opposition in the south.
> 
> Mr Assad was being forced to rely increasingly on proxy forces such as Iran-backed Hezbollah, to protect his regime.
> 
> So far neither Russia nor Iran have signalled any public intent to lessen their support for Mr Assad. But the State Department is hopeful that in the next few weeks as Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov continue their discussions, some change of view might develop.
> 
> However, the intelligence official warned: “The regime’s allies have previously surged support to help avoid the Assad government’s collapse, and their interest in maintaining the viability of a long-term ally leaves little doubt they would do so again.”
> 
> There is also concern that Assad, if backed into a corner, could resort to using chemical weapons following reports that inspectors found traces of sarin and VX nerve agents at a military research site in Syria in violation of an agreement with the West to remove all such material following deadly chemical weapons attacks in a Damascus suburb in 2013.
> 
> “It does look as if a number of strands are potentially conflating… that may begin to really ramp up the pressure and force him [Assad] either voluntarily to cut a deal and get out or whatever,” a Whitehall source said.
> 
> “Underpinning that is there does seem to be some kind of stockpiles of chemical weapons.”



*''Russia and the United States have begun discussing the fall of President Assad''*

What have they got to discuss when the World stood by and watched 250,000 persons murdered by the butcher. I'm sure they've got a 'puppet' ready to step in to fill the vacancy. The question is, will the ones who did the fighting listen to the powers to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> *''Russia and the United States have begun discussing the fall of President Assad''*
> 
> What have they got to discuss when the World stood by and watched 250,000 persons murdered by the butcher. I'm sure they've got a 'puppet' ready to step in to fill the vacancy. The question is, will the ones who did the fighting listen to the powers to be?



This butcher succeeded killing 250000 people because of disunity between turkey Saudi Qatar each wanted their people , to win the war result nobody succeeded toppling assad . now when they relize infighting between them self will not bring any thing they are united and fighting the common enemy Assad and achieve some success . after assad they need to give a common' puppet'''' so that Syria doesn't engulf in a quagmire of fighting between different fraction .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm back  (silenced a little for "insulting" some Iranians in a different part of the forum.)



alhamdulillah

you're back my brother

keep up the syrian news, i want to know what happen to my brothers & sisters there daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

What the fck are you tlaking about? KILLED 250.000 people? About 80% of those are combatants, split between takfiris and loyalistst. The rest is civilian. WTF? That's a CLEAN war. Look at Bush' Iraq war. 5000 dead Americans, about 20.000 dead Iraqi soldiers, about as many militants, and over 500.000 dead CIVILIANS. Why is nobody crying about that? In Iraq it was 90% civilians killed. In syria about 20%. This is a CLEAN war. Combatants vs combatants, aside from some collateral damage.


----------



## Hussein

IR-TR said:


> What the fck are you tlaking about? KILLED 250.000 people? About 80% of those are combatants, split between takfiris and loyalistst. The rest is civilian. WTF? That's a CLEAN war. Look at Bush' Iraq war. 5000 dead Americans, about 20.000 dead Iraqi soldiers, about as many militants, and over 500.000 dead CIVILIANS. Why is nobody crying about that? In Iraq it was 90% civilians killed. In syria about 20%. This is a CLEAN war. Combatants vs combatants, aside from some collateral damage.


they always use the same dishonesty 
they prefer blame only Assad (they're right to do so) but don't blame the salafis , jihadi groups butchers
mostly because they support these butchers themselves 

it is good there is a discussion of alternative (something different than Assad and something different than groups supported by extremists in the region/islamists)
hopefully they could find a solution... but sadly let me doubt about it ... like doubt about any good will of all countries around (in the all region)


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

IR-TR said:


> What the fck are you tlaking about? KILLED 250.000 people? About 80% of those are combatants, split between takfiris and loyalistst. The rest is civilian. WTF? That's a CLEAN war. Look at Bush' Iraq war. 5000 dead Americans, about 20.000 dead Iraqi soldiers, about as many militants, and over 500.000 dead CIVILIANS. Why is nobody crying about that? In Iraq it was 90% civilians killed. In syria about 20%. This is a CLEAN war. Combatants vs combatants, aside from some collateral damage.



''Clean war''! Hama, 1982 - 40,000 civilians murdered by Assad Al-kalb Al-kabir, and now Al-kalb Al-saghir has topped him with 250,000. Barrels bombs, Chroline gas, seige of Al-Yarmouk, Aleppo,.....



Hussein said:


> they always use the same dishonesty
> they prefer blame only Assad (they're right to do so) but don't blame the salafis , jihadi groups butchers
> mostly because they support these butchers themselves
> 
> it is good there is a discussion of alternative (something different than Assad and something different than groups supported by extremists in the region/islamists)
> hopefully they could find a solution... but sadly let me doubt about it ... like doubt about any good will of all countries around (in the all region)



Thakiya is in your fiqha, not mine! I don't go on sectarian lines. The world has seen the actions of the butcher! Who said anything that happened in Iraq invasion is justified? 

Read my past posts, I've said from the begining, the Sunnah have sold out Palestine and the Shia are the only sincere ones and are being eliminated for this reason!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*170 IS militants killed in the last 48 hours in al- Hasakah, and YPG could sieze about 20 villages*
May 19, 2015 Comments Offon 170 IS militants killed in the last 48 hours in al- Hasakah, and YPG could sieze about 20 villages


*Al- Hasakah Province*: The clashes between YPG, backed by al- Khabour Guards Forces, al- Sanadid army and the Syriac Military Council, and IS militants are still taking place in villages in south of the town of Tal Tamer, information reported casualties on both sides.



Reliable sources reported to SOHR that 170 militants died in the last 48 hours during the intensive aerial bombardment carried out by the coalition warplanes on IS positions and its vehicles in the province, and that pave the way for YPG, backed by al- Khabour Guards Forces, al- Sanadid army and the Syriac Military Council, in order to comb the area. Meanwhile, YPG could take control over about 20 villages in west, southeast, south and northwest of the province of al- Hasakah in the last 48 hours too.



It is noted that YPG, backed by al- Sanadid army, could expel IS militants from the town of Tal Hamis in south of the city of al- Qameshli in February 17, 2015. In addition to they could seize the town of Tal Brak in the 28th of the same month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600972427036733440
From mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> ''Clean war''! Hama, 1982 - 40,000 civilians murdered by Assad Al-kalb Al-kabir, and now Al-kalb Al-saghir has topped him with 250,000. Barrels bombs, Chroline gas, seige of Al-Yarmouk, Aleppo,.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thakiya is in your fiqha, not mine! I don't go on sectarian lines. The world has seen the actions of the butcher! Who said anything that happened in Iraq invasion is justified?
> 
> Read my past posts, I've said from the begining, the Sunnah have sold out Palestine and the Shia are the only sincere ones and are being eliminated for this reason!



Hama was then. Not Bashar.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurds advance against Islamic State in northeastern Syria*

Kurdish forces backed by U.S.-led air strikes are pressing an attack on Islamic State in northeastern Syria that has killed at least 170 members of the jihadist group this week, a Kurdish official and a monitoring group said on Wednesday.

The official said Kurdish YPG fighters and allied militia have encircled Islamic State militants in a dozen villages near the town of Tel Tamr in Hasaka province. The region is important in the battle against Islamic State because it borders land controlled by the jihadists in Iraq.

The Kurdish YPG appear to be trying to drive Islamic State from a stronghold in the mountainous Jabal Abdul Aziz area to the southwest of Tel Tamr, said Rami Abdulrahman, who runs the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group.

The U.S.-led alliance bombing Islamic State in Syria has been coordinating its air strikes in Hasaka with the YPG, after successfully joining forces with the Kurds to drive the jihadists from Kobani, or Ayn al-Arab, in January.

*The Kurdish official, Nasir Haj Mansour, said around 80 Islamic State fighters were killed in an ambush when they tried to flee the Tel Tamr area for Jabal Abdul Aziz earlier this week. Dozens more were killed in air strikes.*

"The confirmed number of (Islamic State) dead is between 170 and 200," said Mansour, speaking by telephone from Syria.

Around 100 Islamic State fighters were still encircled in the villages near Tel Tamr, he added.

Abdulrahman confirmed the YPG had effectively encircled Islamic State fighters in the villages near Tel Tamr. "The YPG are getting ready to launch attack on Jabal Abdul Aziz," he said.

Islamic State is still believed to be holding some 200 Assyrian Christians abducted in February from villages near Tel Tamr.

The U.S.-led Combined Joint Task Force said on Tuesday it had carried out seven air strikes since early Monday in Hasaka that had destroyed vehicles, fighting positions and a shipping container.
*
Kurds advance against Islamic State in northeastern Syria| Reuters

(Writing by Tom Perry; Editing by Larry King)*


----------



## Ceylal

Solomon2 said:


> Russia and America hold talks to prepare for Assad’s defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Assad is looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011GettSANA/y Images
> Michael Evans, Deborah Haynes and Tom Coghlan
> Last updated at 12:01AM, May 16 2015
> 
> Russia and the United States have begun discussing the fall of President Assad amid signs that Syria’s four-year civil war is turning decisively against him.
> 
> Intelligence reports suggest that recent battlefield gains by rebel groups have left the Syria dictator looking more vulnerable than at any point since 2011.
> 
> When John Kerry, the US secretary of state, met his Russian counterpart Sergei Lavrov this week, Moscow was not ready to drop its long-standing support for Mr Assad.
> 
> However, it is understood that both sides recognised the fighting had reached a turning point and that a post-Assad transition would need to be discussed. US sources suggested it would mean Mr Assad taking refuge in Tehran or Moscow.
> 
> Britain is also involved in increasing diplomatic efforts to forge a peaceful transition of power in Damascus if and when he falls.
> 
> Syria has been torn apart by the three-way fight between forces of the regime, the moderate opposition and extremist fighters loyal to Islamic State, although the rebel forces have spent much of the past four years divided and lined up against each other.
> 
> A series of setbacks suffered by “exhausted” government forces in recent weeks and the dramatically improved cohesiveness of moderate rebel groups have increased the prospect that Mr Assad may be ousted.
> 
> One US intelligence official said that battlefield losses and the depletion of the Syrian armed forces meant the country was approaching “a turning point for Assad”.
> 
> They said: “If Assad’s position was to deteriorate significantly, Moscow and Tehran [his main backers] would have to decide whether to continue to prop him up.”
> 
> Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov met in Sochi this week and discussed how the US and Russia could work together on Syria.
> 
> “It was agreed that Secretary Kerry and Minister Lavrov would continue their conversation in the coming weeks with increased focus and purpose regarding a genuine political transition in Syria,” a State Department official said.
> 
> However, even if he were to quit Damascus and his regime were to fall, the State Department and America’s intelligence community remain wary of what form of government could be developed to build stability in Syria. “The alternative to Assad is not Isil [Islamic State], and the alternative to Isil is not Assad,” the State Department official said.
> 
> British officials are similarly concerned. “Whatever fragile alliance has been formed between the various factions, almost inevitably there would be some monster power struggle to try and establish their own fiefdoms or control over various areas or the whole area,” a Whitehall source said.
> 
> The change in Mr Assad’s fortunes has come about as a result of significant advances by the extremist al-Nusra, affiliated to al-Qaeda, in the north, the rise of another extremist Sunni group called Ahrar al-Sham and the continuing strength of Isis, despite US-led coalition aistrikes. Another key factor is the greater cohesion among moderate opposition in the south.
> 
> Mr Assad was being forced to rely increasingly on proxy forces such as Iran-backed Hezbollah, to protect his regime.
> 
> So far neither Russia nor Iran have signalled any public intent to lessen their support for Mr Assad. But the State Department is hopeful that in the next few weeks as Mr Kerry and Mr Lavrov continue their discussions, some change of view might develop.
> 
> However, the intelligence official warned: “The regime’s allies have previously surged support to help avoid the Assad government’s collapse, and their interest in maintaining the viability of a long-term ally leaves little doubt they would do so again.”
> 
> There is also concern that Assad, if backed into a corner, could resort to using chemical weapons following reports that inspectors found traces of sarin and VX nerve agents at a military research site in Syria in violation of an agreement with the West to remove all such material following deadly chemical weapons attacks in a Damascus suburb in 2013.
> 
> “It does look as if a number of strands are potentially conflating… that may begin to really ramp up the pressure and force him [Assad] either voluntarily to cut a deal and get out or whatever,” a Whitehall source said.
> 
> “Underpinning that is there does seem to be some kind of stockpiles of chemical weapons.”


Please, don't take your dreams for reality...Assad will have Putin at his side and it is not going to change soon...


----------



## Oublious

Assad is falling and Kurds have killed 200 isis figthers...


good propaganda on the way...

female kurdish fighters on the main page...


----------



## jamahir

Oublious said:


> Assad is falling


----------



## Al-Kurdi

#YPG statement: Mountains Kizwanan has been fully liberated, 31 IS members killed, 2 YPG/YPJ fighters martyred (ANHA?














this is a huge tactical achievment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Al-Kurdi

With all due respect the Kurdish sources that post those numbers of killed ISIS are as usual heavily inflated and likely not to be true at all. There is no way that YPG would have such a kill ratio versus ISIS compared to past confrontations between those two.

Without Western/Arab aid (read air bombardments) ISIS would run all over the tiny Kurdish areas of Northern Syria.

Simply speaking ISIS is the most effective group in Syria based on pure numbers alone (pound for pound) and equipment and that's simply due to their motivation and fanaticism. Their fighters are simply put not afraid of dying. They would love to die. All others, not so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*IS group seizes part of ancient town of Palmyra in Syria*





BEIRUT (AP) — Islamic State militants seized parts of the ancient town of Palmyra in central Syria on Wednesday after fierce clashes with government troops, renewing fears the extremist group would destroy the priceless archaeological site if it reaches the ruins.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the militants gained control of as much as a third of the town in heavy clashes during the day. Palmyra is home to a UNESCO World Heritage Site and is famous for its 2,000-year-old majestic Roman colonnades.

The majority of the ruins are located in Palmyra's south, and the militants entered Wednesday from the north after seizing the state security building from government forces. But their presence has sparked concerns they would destroy the ruins as they have done with major archaeological sites in neighboring Iraq.

Following setbacks in both Syria and Iraq, Islamic State fighters appear to have gotten a second wind in recent days, capturing Ramadi, capital of Iraq's largest Sunni province, and advancing in central Syria to the outskirts of Palmyra.

In Iraq, thousands of displaced people fleeing from Ramadi and the violence in the western Anbar province poured into Baghdad Wednesday after the central government waived restrictions and granted them conditional entry, a provincial official said.

The exodus is the latest in the aftermath of the fall of the city of Ramadi — the Anbar provincial capital — to the Islamic State over the weekend. The Shiite-led government in Baghdad is struggling to come up with a plan to reverse the stunning loss of the city, pledging a counter-offensive and relying on Iranian-backed Shiite militiamen to join the battle for Ramadi.

Athal al-Fahdawi, an Anbar councilman, said that thousands of civilians from Ramadi who were stranded on open land for days, are now being allowed to cross a bridge spanning the Euphrates River and enter Baghdad province.

On Tuesday, Anbar local officials said five of the displaced residents died from exhaustion in Bzebiz area, where the displaced had been forced to stay as they were kept away from Baghdad.

According to the International Organization for Migration, more than 40,000 people have been displaced from Anbar province since Friday, when IS conquered Ramadi. In the past, people fleeing Anbar have been prevented from entering Baghdad due to fear that militants might mingle in with the crowds and sneak into the Iraqi capital.

Meanwhile, residents still left in Ramadi told The Associated Press over the phone on Wednesday that Islamic State militants were urging them over loudspeakers not to be afraid and to stay in the city, already suffering from acute shortages of food and medicines. However, IS fighters were not preventing those wanting to leave the city to go, the residents said, speaking on condition of anonymity for fear for their own safety.

It is still unknown when the expected wide-scale operation to recapture Ramadi and other cities will start.

Baghdad officials and leaders of the so-called Popular Mobilization Units, which consists of a number of Shiite militias who are fighting on the side of the Iraqi military and security forces, have repeatedly said they need time for a military buildup and reconnaissance.

When the Islamic State launched its blitz last year and entire cities and towns fell into the hands of the militants, the Iraqi government at first took only defensive measures and in many cases, soldiers and Iraqi forces abandoned their posts and fled in the face of the IS assault.

Military operations to retake entire swaths of Iraq that had fallen to IS began only months later. The U.S. launched its airstrikes campaign in August.

IS group seizes part of ancient town of Palmyra in Syria



Saif al-Arab said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> With all due respect the Kurdish sources that post those numbers of killed ISIS are as usual heavily inflated and likely not to be true at all. There is no way that YPG would have such a kill ratio versus ISIS compared to past confrontations between those two.
> 
> Without Western/Arab aid (read air bombardments) ISIS would run all over the tiny Kurdish areas of Northern Syria.
> 
> Simply speaking ISIS is the most effective group in Syria based on pure numbers alone (pound for pound) and equipment and that's simply due to their motivation and fanaticism. Their fighters are simply put not afraid of dying. They would love to die. All others, not so much.



Most of the IS forces are located in Homs and Aleppo, meanwhile leading an offensive in Anbar, Iraq.

Kurds try to relieve Assad troops by provoking IS in the north. After Palmyra, and Deir ez-Zor, Kurds have to face Arab tribesmen alone in the north and northeast.

Just hours ago, a suicide bomber blew up several members of YPG in the Hasaka City, btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

​It took nearly 2 years from the time I joined the Canadian Forces until I stepped off on my first combat patrol in Afghanistan but less than 10 days from the time I volunteered in the YPG to reach the front line facing ISIS. In that time we bounced back and forth -

...we liberated 7 villages with minimum resistance. On a YPG assault you load up in the back of a pick up truck and you and 7 or 8 others wrap yourselves around the 12.7 or 25 mm Dhska mounted in the box. 4 fit in the back seat and 3 in the front, for a total personnel capacity of -

...ISIS put up a fight in only one position, where they were destroyed after a 5 hour Dhska battle while the dismounts enjoyed the show with cigarettes and seeds a few kilometres away. In the rest of the villages we found nothing but bodies and ISIS propaganda still taped to the walls, most of it dictating how women were to dress under hard line Sharia law. The YPJ commander was this attractive, mid thirties woman with a masters degree in genetic biology that spoke four languages and was widely respected by the YPG men, the YPJ woman and the western volunteers alike. We showed her one of the Sharia law posters and she laughed and tossed it aside and carried on commanding her troops...

Brandon's Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> ​It took nearly 2 years from the time I joined the Canadian Forces until I stepped off on my first combat patrol in Afghanistan but less than 10 days from the time I volunteered in the YPG to reach the front line facing ISIS. In that time we bounced back and forth -
> 
> ...we liberated 7 villages with minimum resistance. On a YPG assault you load up in the back of a pick up truck and you and 7 or 8 others wrap yourselves around the 12.7 or 25 mm Dhska mounted in the box. 4 fit in the back seat and 3 in the front, for a total personnel capacity of -
> 
> ...ISIS put up a fight in only one position, where they were destroyed after a 5 hour Dhska battle while the dismounts enjoyed the show with cigarettes and seeds a few kilometres away. In the rest of the villages we found nothing but bodies and ISIS propaganda still taped to the walls, most of it dictating how women were to dress under hard line Sharia law. The YPJ commander was this attractive, mid thirties woman with a masters degree in genetic biology that spoke four languages and was widely respected by the YPG men, the YPJ woman and the western volunteers alike. We showed her one of the Sharia law posters and she laughed and tossed it aside and carried on commanding her troops...
> 
> Brandon's Blog



Just a poser. US airforce does all the work. These are posterboys and girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Alienoz_TR said:


> Most of the IS forces are located in Homs and Aleppo, meanwhile leading an offensive in Anbar, Iraq.
> 
> Kurds try to relieve Assad troops by provoking IS in the north. After Palmyra, and Deir ez-Zor, Kurds have to face Arab tribesmen alone in the north and northeast.
> 
> Just hours ago, a suicide bomber blew up several members of YPG in the Hasaka City, btw.



The Kurds should just know that their place is the tiny Kurdish majority areas of Northern Syria and nowhere else. The Arab tribes will deal with them if they try anything unnecessary.

Or FSA, or ISIS or even the Syrian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Just a poser. US airforce does all the work. These are posterboys and girls.


Air forces attack. Infantry and armor control territory.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Kurds should just know that their place is the tiny Kurdish majority areas of Northern Syria and nowhere else. The Arab tribes will deal with them if they try anything unnecessary.
> 
> Or FSA, or ISIS or even the Syrian regime.



Kurds take support from jews and westerners. Every kind of support whether Weapons, mercenaries, or air cover goes to Kurds.

Westerners and Jews will leave Middleast, but we will be staying.

--------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601018894422298625

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> *IS group seizes part of ancient town of Palmyra in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIRUT (AP) — Islamic State militants seized parts of the ancient town of Palmyra in central Syria on Wednesday after fierce clashes with government troops, renewing fears the extremist group would destroy the priceless archaeological site if it reaches the ruins. -


@Alienoz_TR, didn't the Turks blow up the Parthenon?


----------



## revojam

Solomon2 said:


> @Alienoz_TR, didn't the Turks blow up the Parthenon?


No Venetians were the one blow up by firing mortar round to historic place just because Turkish soldiers were hiding to survive there.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> @Alienoz_TR, didn't the Turks blow up the Parthenon?



First Roman Christians, then Crusaders destroyed Parthenon. It was Pagan according to Christians. Turks used it as a mosque. Anyway, offtopic.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> With all due respect the Kurdish sources that post those numbers of killed ISIS are as usual heavily inflated and likely not to be true at all. There is no way that YPG would have such a kill ratio versus ISIS compared to past confrontations between those two.
> 
> Without Western/Arab aid (read air bombardments) ISIS would run all over the tiny Kurdish areas of Northern Syria.
> 
> Simply speaking ISIS is the most effective group in Syria based on pure numbers alone (pound for pound) and equipment and that's simply due to their motivation and fanaticism. Their fighters are simply put not afraid of dying. They would love to die. All others, not so much.



Is SOHR a Kurdish source? YPG does not possess the manpower and weaponry ISIS got, that's true and if not for coalition the situation would be very very different. Most kills are by them which is natural. The situation would also be different if Iraq and Assad wouldn't literally donate so much arms to them. The situation would also be different if YPG would recieve the same kind of weaponry the FSA do. But I agree that many times, the numbers are inflated but I always check SOHR for confirmation. Now they are yet to report on the progress on the mountain. 

To be honest, based on the limits of YPG, I do find them to be one of the most effective forces on the ground. Now it also depends in which way you look at it. I mean using suicide bombers before launching an offensive has proved to be very effective aswell. 

ISIS can afford sending hundreds of men at a time, YPG can not. It's a difference in wanting to die and wanting to stay alive. I watch ISIS vids and pics closely, trying to get their side of war. Yesterday was the first time I actually saw them showing of dead YPG fighters during an ambush, otherwise these couple of weeks it's been pics of firing mortars and rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> *IS group seizes part of ancient town of Palmyra in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIRUT (AP) — Islamic State militants seized parts of the ancient town of Palmyra in central Syria on Wednesday after fierce clashes with government troops, renewing fears the extremist group would destroy the priceless archaeological site if it reaches the ruins.
> 
> The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the militants gained control of as much as a third of the town in heavy clashes during the day. Palmyra is home to a UNESCO World Heritage Site and is famous for its 2,000-year-old majestic Roman colonnades.
> 
> The majority of the ruins are located in Palmyra's south, and the militants entered Wednesday from the north after seizing the state security building from government forces. But their presence has sparked concerns they would destroy the ruins as they have done with major archaeological sites in neighboring Iraq.
> 
> Following setbacks in both Syria and Iraq, Islamic State fighters appear to have gotten a second wind in recent days, capturing Ramadi, capital of Iraq's largest Sunni province, and advancing in central Syria to the outskirts of Palmyra.
> 
> In Iraq, thousands of displaced people fleeing from Ramadi and the violence in the western Anbar province poured into Baghdad Wednesday after the central government waived restrictions and granted them conditional entry, a provincial official said.
> 
> The exodus is the latest in the aftermath of the fall of the city of Ramadi — the Anbar provincial capital — to the Islamic State over the weekend. The Shiite-led government in Baghdad is struggling to come up with a plan to reverse the stunning loss of the city, pledging a counter-offensive and relying on Iranian-backed Shiite militiamen to join the battle for Ramadi.
> 
> Athal al-Fahdawi, an Anbar councilman, said that thousands of civilians from Ramadi who were stranded on open land for days, are now being allowed to cross a bridge spanning the Euphrates River and enter Baghdad province.
> 
> On Tuesday, Anbar local officials said five of the displaced residents died from exhaustion in Bzebiz area, where the displaced had been forced to stay as they were kept away from Baghdad.
> 
> According to the International Organization for Migration, more than 40,000 people have been displaced from Anbar province since Friday, when IS conquered Ramadi. In the past, people fleeing Anbar have been prevented from entering Baghdad due to fear that militants might mingle in with the crowds and sneak into the Iraqi capital.
> 
> Meanwhile, residents still left in Ramadi told The Associated Press over the phone on Wednesday that Islamic State militants were urging them over loudspeakers not to be afraid and to stay in the city, already suffering from acute shortages of food and medicines. However, IS fighters were not preventing those wanting to leave the city to go, the residents said, speaking on condition of anonymity for fear for their own safety.
> 
> It is still unknown when the expected wide-scale operation to recapture Ramadi and other cities will start.
> 
> Baghdad officials and leaders of the so-called Popular Mobilization Units, which consists of a number of Shiite militias who are fighting on the side of the Iraqi military and security forces, have repeatedly said they need time for a military buildup and reconnaissance.
> 
> When the Islamic State launched its blitz last year and entire cities and towns fell into the hands of the militants, the Iraqi government at first took only defensive measures and in many cases, soldiers and Iraqi forces abandoned their posts and fled in the face of the IS assault.
> 
> Military operations to retake entire swaths of Iraq that had fallen to IS began only months later. The U.S. launched its airstrikes campaign in August.
> 
> IS group seizes part of ancient town of Palmyra in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the IS forces are located in Homs and Aleppo, meanwhile leading an offensive in Anbar, Iraq.
> 
> Kurds try to relieve Assad troops by provoking IS in the north. After Palmyra, and Deir ez-Zor, Kurds have to face Arab tribesmen alone in the north and northeast.
> 
> Just hours ago, a suicide bomber blew up several members of YPG in the Hasaka City, btw.



meanwhile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601047990946627584


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> I got no bone in this fight guys
> 
> Good thinking. But 'your' country is destroyed already. So a bunch of takfiris celebrating on rubble Ya akhi akhi1!11!!111!! eleven!


How base of you, taking pride in destroying a Muslim country that has never done anything to you. This is your true face. And yet you cry over Saudi Arabia whose citizens' ancestors put an end to Persia 1400 years ago in the most humiliating way conceivable. So it isn't Syrians who did that. Syrians didn't give Saddam 60$ bn to slaughter 1 million Iranians and destroy their country. Syrians didn't heavily took part in sanctioning Iran and Iranians causing so much harm to it's economy and all Iranian aspects of life.

It's not Syrians, nor Yemenis, nor Lebanese, nor Iraqis who have been humiliating you. The thing that is so much despicable and disgusting about Iran and Iranians is that they take pride in destroying war-torn countries. So it's not like they invaded a country and won, no. They infiltrated Lebanon after it's civil war. Infiltrated Iraq after American invasion. Infiltrated Syria after the revolution, the same for Yemen.

Nevertheless, Iranians are losing in all the aforementioned countries, again, despite the fact that they are war-torn countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Kurds should just know that their place is the tiny Kurdish majority areas of Northern Syria and nowhere else. The Arab tribes will deal with them if they try anything unnecessary.
> 
> Or FSA, or ISIS or even the Syrian regime.



the Arab tribes are already fighting for them and with them, check my earlier post, 70 new recurited Arab tribesmen. The others are either with ISIS or Assad.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Kurds take support from jews and westerners. Every kind of support whether Weapons, mercenaries, or air cover goes to Kurds.
> 
> Westerners and Jews will leave Middleast, but we will be staying.
> 
> --------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601018894422298625



you know you're from Turkey right? You guys the last ones to talk about support from Jews and the West.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al-Kurdi said:


> the Arab tribes are already fighting for them and with them, check my earlier post, 70 new recurited Arab tribesmen. The others are either with ISIS or Assad.



I have no problem with Kurds at all. Only those that are hostile to Arabs.

Is this YPG not a Kurdish socialist/communist/nationalistic militant group that aims to grab as much land as possible in Syria and incorporate it into a "Greater Kurdistan"?

Kurds would do wise not to create animosity with Arabs or it will end very wrong for them once again.

Such behavior won't get you many fans among Iraqis, Syrians or other Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

IR-TR said:


> Hama was then. Not Bashar.



'Same ole same ole'


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> I have no problem with Kurds at all. Only does that are hostile to Arabs.
> 
> Is this YPG not a Kurdish socialist/communist/nationalistic militant group that aims to grab as much land as possible in Syria and incorporate it into a "Greater Kurdistan"?
> 
> Kurds would do wise not to create animosity with Arabs.
> 
> Such behavior won't get you many fans among Iraqis, Syrians or other Arabs.



Kurds can't afford being hostile to their neighbours. But Turks, Arabs and Iranians can afford being hostile to Kurds. Pretty basic really. 

There is not "Greater Kurdistan" my friend, just Kurdistan. We don't want claim others people's land but you do also have to be strategic which is the case with the mountain. And, no they have some kind of democratic federalism, and seats and positions are all based on the numbers of different ethnic groups. Everyone is involved in the system whether Kurds, Assyrian, Arab or who else lives there. Much more than that I do not know. Personally, I'd want Kurds to unite and head for the MED. But we're our own greatest enemy. 

Also, you wanna compare how Kurds deal with Arab refugees compared to the Arab government in Baghdad? Where even Palestinians fled to Kurdistan? Where during the first days of protest Anbaris headed to South Kurdistan rather than Baghdad? Kurds in South Kurdistan have a great reason to show "animosity" towards Arabs based on their horrible history. But instead, despite being embargoed by Iraq, with not budget sent or anything, the Kurdish government took them in, Kurdish families opened their homes, paying out of their own pockets etc. Without any kind of aid or anything coming from the government that is responsible for this people. 

There will always be wrongdoers amongst all people. Shall we compare how Arabs are treated in Turkey aswell?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601047990946627584



Good. Very good.


----------



## Solomon2

Frosty said:


> Ex-Lebanese minister Michelle Samaha confess and says he has orders from *Assad* to take out everyone from Lebanese religious leaders mainly *SUNNI*, and any other official in the meetings including politicians using TNT.anyone BUT Allewites
> 
> 
> The deal came directly implicating ASSAD and Mamluk. Samaha close to Assad is telling the Agent exactly his orders and how he got the TNT and who he should target. He is assigned to target everyone but Allewites .. including SHIITES! who are strong supporters of Assad .. being that hezbollah is shiite. This is a major blow...












Written by : Eyad Abu Shakra
on : Wednesday, 20 May, 2015
*Opinion: No More Illusions about an “Occupied Lebanon”*

If the sentence passed by Lebanon’s Military Court against former Lebanese MP and cabinet minister Michel Samaha is to stand, he will be set free within just seven months. This is all he will serve of the official four and a half year “prison sentence” that was initially issued against him.

For those interested, “one year imprisonment” in Lebanon means nine, not 12 months, and Samaha (who has already been in custody for a couple of years) admitted, in live testimony, that he brought explosives into Lebanon with the specific aim of targeting rallies and _iftar_ celebrations and murdering prominent Muslim and Christian politicians and religious leaders, not to mention any innocent individual who happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Samaha also admitted, again live on camera, that he collaborated with General Ali Mamlouk, one of Syria’s top security chiefs, in this murder conspiracy.

Furthermore, the evidence showed that the Samaha-Mamlouk conspiracy aimed at inciting sectarian strife and bloodshed in Lebanon. This would have allowed the well-known Iranian-backed Syrian–Lebanese security apparatus to reclaim control of Lebanon after President Bashar Al-Assad was forced to withdraw Syrian troops from the country in 2005 in the aftermath of the assassination of former Lebanese premier Rafik Hariri, and the popular uprising the crime provoked.

The Military Court’s “too lenient” sentence has understandably shocked many Lebanese who are aware that Samaha’s crime was much more sinister than merely “transporting explosives.” There is the issue of attempted mass murder and the incitement of devastating sectarian strife with untold repercussions. There is also a travesty of justice, bearing in mind that many people have been held in Lebanon’s infamous Roumieh prison for years without being accused of any specific crime.

However, without over-elaborating on technical legal matters, it has to be said that Samaha would not have been able to partake in this conspiracy—alone or in collaboration with Gen. Mamlouk—were it not for the fact that Lebanon is truly an occupied country.

No understatement or polite allusion can change anything about the reality of this occupation. Indeed, while most Lebanese were pointing the finger of accusation at the Syrian regime after the Hariri assassination, Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah was presenting gifts to senior Syrian officers at a mass rally in the heart of Beirut under banners proclaiming “Thank You, Syria.” The security and intelligence apparatus these officers represented controlled the lives of the Lebanese for three decades, and under the orders and directives of Iran, contributed to creating the de facto Hezbollah statelet, whose true size, role and allegiance were not clear at the time.

The symbolism of that Beirut rally on March 8, 2005, goes beyond words. Sure enough the “Thank You, Syria” rally stirred up a spontaneous massive popular response on March 14 which filled the same Beirut squares with flag-waving men, women and children who re-discovered themselves and stood up for their dignity. The March 14 mass rally provided the momentum that forced the Syrian regime’s troops out, and produced the eponymous independent, cross-sectarian, non-partisan March 14 Alliance.

Unfortunately, as would later become clear, the Tehran–Damascus axis had only lost a battle, not the war. In fact, it turned out that this was a minor “battle” that did not exceed the true nature of Hezbollah being brought out into the open after it had been well concealed by the shadow of the Syrian–Lebanese security apparatus. Hezbollah was openly handed the task it had previously been accorded in secret, after it had spent several years silently working, recruiting, building and expanding across Lebanon.

Following the withdrawal of Syrian troops, Hezbollah had no choice but to unmask and reveal its animosity to a sector of the Lebanese people, after this section of society had long believed its slogans of “resistance” (against Israel), and had not even been perturbed by its reservations regarding the Taif Accords.

Soon afterwards, the Tehran–Damascus axis, through its Christian functionaries, began its attempts to infiltrate the Christian bloc inside the March 14 Alliance with the intention of destroying its unity. It succeeded spectacularly with Michel Aoun, whose followers had always taken to heart his grand slogans of “sovereignty” and “independence,” as well as his feigned deep hatred of the Syrian regime and his assertions of being the “father” of the US Congress’s Syria Accountability Act (2003) and UN Security Council Resolution 1559 (2004).

With Aoun joining the Hezbollah camp, the Tehran-Damascus axis gained the Christian cover it always needed to give it a false consensual façade. This has become even more important after questions began to emerge about Hezbollah’s involvement in the assassination of Hariri, as well as the subsequent assassinations targeting March 14 figures.

Now benefitting from its newly acquired Christian fig leaf, Hezbollah refused to cooperate with the Special Tribunal for Lebanon (set up to investigate the Hariri assassination) and launched a vicious counter-attack against its political adversaries. True to form, Hezbollah began to behave like a state within a state. In the summer of 2006, and without the knowledge of its government, in which it was represented, Hezbollah attacked an Israeli detachment across the UN blue line with the aim of kidnapping Israeli soldiers. Israel responded to this with a massive war that caused great destruction to Lebanon’s infrastructure, damaging its economy and pushing many Lebanese to seek their livelihood abroad.

Hezbollah’s reaction to Israel’s massive military response was further agitation, occupying Beirut’s city center with the backing of its allies and demanding the resignation of the legitimate cabinet after it refused to give them one third of all cabinet posts. This, in effect, would enable Hezbollah and its allies to bring down any government if its ministers resigned en masse.

Political assassinations continued amid doubts about the role some security agencies were playing, particularly at the Beirut-Rafik Hariri International Airport. The government ultimately took the decision to dismantle Hezbollah’s private communication network and suspend the Beirut airport security chief, a Shi’ite with pro-Hezbollah leanings. Hezbollah responded on May 7, 2008, by sweeping through predominantly Sunni West Beirut and attacking the Druze strongholds in Mount Lebanon. It also continued to occupy central Beirut and block the election of a new president, until an agreement was finally reached thanks to Arab mediation in the Qatari capital Doha, and army chief Michel Suleiman was elected president.

Still, Hezbollah’s open warfare against the legitimate Lebanese state was not over yet. Under the excuse of dealing with what it described as “false witnesses” testifying at the Special Tribunal for Lebanon, Hezbollah and allied ministers resigned en masse, bringing down the “national unity” cabinet of Prime Minister Saad Hariri which has been formed after the Doha Agreement.

It is also worth mentioning here that Hezbollah alone, among all Lebanese parties and militias, was exempted from surrendering its arms to the state under the pretext that it was a “resistance” movement fighting continued Israeli occupation. Yet even after the Israeli withdrawal from south Lebanon in 2000, Hezbollah insisted that it should keep its arms since—as it claimed—the withdrawal was incomplete; Israel still occupied the Sheba farms and Kfar Shouba heights.

It also kept its arms, under the same claim of “resistance,” after the 2006 war even though the UN Security Council resolution 1701, which ended the Israeli war, stipulated that Hezbollah must have no armed presence south of the Litani River in order to negate any chance of military confrontation with Israel.

Despite this, and even after using its war machine against its fellow Lebanese in Beirut and Mount Lebanon, and later against the uprising of the Syrian people in opposition to Bashar Al-Assad, Hezbollah continued to claim its arms were the arms of “resistance” against Israel.

As such it becomes obvious that Hezbollah’s occupation of Lebanon does not differ much from the occupation of Syria by the militias’ of Bashar Al-Assad and Iranian general Qassim Suleimani.

In both the cases of Syria and Lebanon, it is impossible to have a proper legal system, achieve justice, compensate victims, or punish criminals under such circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Palmyra has fallen. Most of the city comes under IS control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Palmyra has fallen. Most of the city comes under IS control.



What will that mean? Will they go westward to Homs? And if they do, do you think they have manpower to manage offensive there?


----------



## Saho

Yes, I have posted a map here how Palmyra is a strategic importance to get into Homs which is a door to capturing West Syria and a key route to Lebanon. This will be their first presence if this happens, this is why I believe capturing Palmyra will gear them up for an offensive to Homs.

The problem is the Western media are not telling this, instead they shed some crocodile tears over some useless ruins. Do they even know in this city, Assad has the most deadliest prison?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> What will that mean? Will they go westward to Homs? And if they do, do you think they have manpower to manage offensive there?



They would probably consolidate their gains by taking over Deir ez Zor airport before pushing westwards.

Kurds launched a new offensive. IS may have to divert some of their forces to the north. Western mercenaries, PKK members originated in Turkey flocking into Syria. 7 of 8 YPG members killed a few days ago in Hasakah were from Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Saho @Alienoz_TR 

I agree with Alienoz, Saho. Kurds are making gains in Syrian front so it will be difficult for them to launch offensive in Homs. The West knows if they are able to take Homs then they cut of SAA from Hama which will help rebels in Idlib take it over and the conflict will be over from there. So they probably will heavily assist Kurds in coming days to distract them from Homs. In Iraq Kurds also seem to be making gains or at least holding their ground and it is causing IS trouble.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

---
US combat aircrafts are bombing Nusra and FSA targets in Idlib. Surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> View attachment 223316
> 
> 
> ---
> US combat aircrafts are bombing Nusra and FSA targets in Idlib. Surprising.



Source?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

@Falcon29


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601059223930273792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601066636225990656
8 Turkish mujahideen were killed during US airstrikes.

----------

*Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah*
The last Christian Syriac family remaining in Amouda, a town in northern Al-Hasakah, has posted a “for sale” sign on both their house, seen above, and business properties aspublished by the Assyrian Democratic Organization’s Facebook page.

The announcement in the PYD-controlled town comes five days after an explosive device blew up outside one of the Jerjes family’s stores, destroying it completely. No one has claimed credit for the incident.

“The PYD [the Kurdish Democratic Union] which has pushed the family to put up their house and lands for sale,” Abu Jad al-Hasakawi, a local activist, told Syria Direct on Thursday.

The Syriac Network for Human Rights reported that the bombing in Amouda was a message from the Asayishe [PYD’s police force] to the Syriacs, reporting that Asayish forces have been exerting pressure on the Jerjes family for some time to sell their property in order to clear the city of Syriacs.

“This is the policy of the Kurdish Protection Units to make those who oppose its policy and refuse its decisions emigrate,” Ali al-Harith, a correspondent for the opposition Step Agency in Al-Hasakeh , told Syria Direct on Wednesday.

The Jerjes family was known as supporters of the towns anti-regime protests, which may have increased the PYD’s antagonism towards the family, the Syriac Network also reported.

-May 20, 2015

Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah - Syria Direct

So much for PYD-Sutoro alliance!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601059223930273792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601066636225990656
> 8 Turkish mujahideen were killed during US airstrikes.



This is expected, I told everyone here from the very beginning that eventually West will side with Assad/Iran in Syria. By the looks of it, seems like they trying to stall rebel gains and want conflict prolonged. Yesterday they targeted IS in Homs, they don't want Hama/Homs to fall this quickly. So unless there is Western ground invasion or international one, Assad will fall prior to 2016 if rebels keep this up and keep coordinating.

Latest news is that there will be international meeting in Paris on June 2 regarding Syria/Iraq. I guarantee you that will be bad news for revolutionaries. I just want to see what Arab reaction will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> This is expected, I told everyone here from the very beginning that eventually West will side with Assad/Iran in Syria. By the looks of it, seems like they trying to stall rebel gains and want conflict prolonged. Yesterday they targeted IS in Homs, they don't want Hama/Homs to fall this quickly. So unless there is Western ground invasion or international one, Assad will fall prior to 2016 if rebels keep this up and keep coordinating.
> 
> Latest news is that there will be international meeting in Paris on June 2 regarding Syria/Iraq. I guarantee you that will be news for revolutionaries. I just want to see what Arab reaction will be.



IS official news agency Aamaq reports that IS managed to kill 50 Assad troops in Sweida. (Aamaq reports usually comes true)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> @Saho @Alienoz_TR
> 
> I agree with Alienoz, Saho. Kurds are making gains in Syrian front so it will be difficult for them to launch offensive in Homs. The West knows if they are able to take Homs then they cut of SAA from Hama which will help rebels in Idlib take it over and the conflict will be over from there. So they probably will heavily assist Kurds in coming days to distract them from Homs. In Iraq Kurds also seem to be making gains or at least holding their ground and it is causing IS trouble.



tbh, I belive IS has now stopped launching big attacks on the Kurdish regions mainly because of the coalition support which is giving them a very bad time(heavy weapons useless) so that's why they have switched their resources away from Kurds. In Iraq, IS no longer attack Peshmerga as much as they used to.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS official news agency Aamaq reports that IS managed to kill 50 Assad troops in Sweida. (Aamaq reports usually comes true)



Where is Sweida?

Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyways, everyone here take a look at this map. If this map is accurate, look at road along Homs which both black and green dots are. Seems green and black dots will converge over time. This means regime will be cut off from Hama somewhat, at least big portion of that road. This will probably be beginning of Hama offensive, which will be game changing for conflict if they take it over.



Al-Kurdi said:


> tbh, I belive IS has now stopped launching big attacks on the Kurdish regions mainly because of the coalition support which is giving them a very bad time(heavy weapons useless) so that's why they have switched their resources away from Kurds. In Iraq, IS no longer attack Peshmerga as much as they used to.



How do you think Kurds will be in post Assad conflict? Will there be agreement or will Kurds be under greater threat of offensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

That's "سويداء". It's both a city (Druze majority) and a province in Syria. It's located in Southern Syria close to the Jordanian border.

I don't think that the West is pro-Assad. It's just that they are afraid of what groups like ISIS, Al-Nusra and groups ideologically not that far away from those 2 could do on the long run should they end up ruling Syria.

Whatever happens I see no future for Al-Assad and his regime which is the most important thing here. They cannot prevent Syrians from being masters in their own house. Just delay it at most.

Nice avatar @Serpentine . Good to see you supporting Arab groups. Maybe you have been hiding your Arab identity all along? Where you not from Bushehr? I think that there are quite a lot of Arabs there and surely people of Arab descent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> 8 Turkish mujahideen were killed during US airstrikes.



This is just for show, U.S ignores them for months and launches false flag attacks every once in a while. They ain't folling anyone. But little is better than none. Still good hunting.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Nice avatar @Serpentine . Good to see you supporting Arab groups. Maybe you have been hiding your Arab identity all along? Where you not from Bushehr? I think that there are quite a lot of Arabs there and surely people of Arab descent.


Thanks, I know you are trying to troll me, but I consider it as a compliment. No I'm not an Arab, but even if I was, there is nothing wrong with it, unlike you, I don't care about races, rather actions of people.

Btw, are concerned about destruction of Palmyra ancient city? It's one of the best treasures in Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Falcon29 said:


> This is expected, I told everyone here from the very beginning that eventually West will side with Assad/Iran in Syria. By the looks of it, seems like they trying to stall rebel gains and want conflict prolonged. Yesterday they targeted IS in Homs, they don't want Hama/Homs to fall this quickly. So unless there is Western ground invasion or international one, Assad will fall prior to 2016 if rebels keep this up and keep coordinating.
> 
> Latest news is that there will be international meeting in Paris on June 2 regarding Syria/Iraq. I guarantee you that will be bad news for revolutionaries. I just want to see what Arab reaction will be.


Yeah same here, they have given up on FSA because all of the opposition urban cities are under control by Zahran Alloush led Islamic Front, Al Qaeda Nusra and ISIS, they are more dominant force so they no longer rely on secular opposition.

Also, it is undoubtedly Assad will fall in 2016 after all the rapid loss. His Iraqi cronies (milita admitted it on FB) are going back to Iraq to defend due to heavy losses by Iraqi govt but there will be a bigger problem when Assad falls. A civil war 2.0 will most likely erupt within the opposition rank because of ISIS and there are too many opposition groups who are divided over politics which is a problematic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> That's "سويداء". It's both a city (Druze majority) and a province in Syria. It's located in Southern Syria close to the Jordanian border.
> 
> I don't think that the West is pro-Assad. It's just that they are afraid of what groups like ISIS, Al-Nusra and groups ideologically not that far away from those 2 could do on the long run should they end up ruling Syria.
> 
> Whatever happens I see no future for Al-Assad and his regime which is the most important thing here. They cannot prevent Syrians from being masters in their own house. Just delay it at most.
> 
> Nice avatar @Serpentine . Good to see you supporting Arab groups. Maybe you have been hiding your Arab identity all along? Where you not from Bushehr? I think that there are quite a lot of Arabs there and surely people of Arab descent.



Thanks for info. ISIS/Nusra aren't only ones with Islamic banners. Almost every group in syria holds Islamic banners. That's what bothers West, they don't want Islamist controlled Syria, whether ISIS or not. They see no difference, except that ISIS is more likely to try destabilzing neighboring countries. They don't have to support Assad directly, but they see that fall of his regime will be bad for their interests. And that shouldn't be problem for us Arabs, we need to accept that we don't share same interests. I know fall of Assad will upset Jordan/Egypt but other Arab nations won't be upset. That's a maybe though. 

Anyways, Syrian army looks to be collapsing to be honest. In a way I don't blame the army itself, I blame their leadership for taking Iranian anti-Arab/sectarian approach. Iran in beginning wanted to have influene in the crackdown and the prolnged war. But it was very counterproductive, and now after Iran led SAA to bad path. SAA will collapse and Iran won't do nothing about it. Same way Iran encouraged Houthi's in yemen to go on offensive, and then began doing war games near Saudi Arabia. Now Houthis are on their own.



Saho said:


> Yeah same here, they have given up on FSA because all of the opposition urban cities are under control by Zahran Alloush led Islamic Front, Al Qaeda Nusra and ISIS, they are more dominant force so they no longer rely on secular opposition.
> 
> Also, it is undoubtedly Assad will fall in 2016 after all the rapid loss. His Iraqi cronies (milita admitted it on FB) are going back to Iraq to defend due to heavy losses by Iraqi govt but there will be a bigger problem when Assad falls. A civil war 2.0 will most likely erupt within the opposition rank because of ISIS and there are too many opposition groups who are divided over politics which is a problematic.



I agree with, although let's wait for international reaction to Assad's fall. It may be possible that West will announce sanctions on Syrian groups plus launch military operations very soon after his fall, trust me on this. This will distract rebels/ISIS from civil war and will cause problems for Jordan if Jordan is used as base for attacks on opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Thanks, I know you are trying to troll me, but I consider it as a compliment. No I'm not an Arab, but even if I was, there is nothing wrong with it, unlike you, I don't care about races, rather actions of people.
> 
> Btw, are concerned about destruction of Palmyra ancient city? It's one of the best treasures in Arab world.



No, just having a bit of fun. Nothing personal as usual. Got no problem with any user here on PDF although my Berber brother Ceylal is very interested in me.

Well, I just know that Bushehr has a pretty significant Arab community or at least had. Maybe they have become Persianized by now, not sure. Just like many other areas of Southern Iran. After all it's a neighboring region.

You know just like me that there is tons of World UNESCO Heritage Sites in the Arab world and other world famous historical sites. 

Some of the most famous on the planet in fact!

Despite this, yes I am concerned just like with the events in Iraq. I am not the only one that is that. Most locals are and many historians. It's a shame and shows that their barbarism and actions have nothing to do with Islam as those monuments were left alone by all Muslim Caliphates, Empires, Muslim ruling dynasties, local people, migrants, Muslims, Christians, Pagans etc. alike. until they arrived in the summer of 2014.

It can always be rebuilt.

@Falcon29

I think that the West should realize that the majority of the world want/believe in other systems than those they consider to be the sole truth.

While they are negotiating with an actual Islamic state (or so it claims to be) like Iran, so-called Islamic groups (we all know how it is in the Arab world during war, most groups will clinch to Islam and religion as this is a very big motivation) made up by mostly young Syrians are branded alongside ISIS just because they happen to be against the criminal Al-Assad regime and happen to take guidance in their own religion. A religion that 90% of all Syrians follow.

I do not believe that the Western plots on this front will succeed. At most delay the obvious. Look no further than Iraq post 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Alienoz_TR said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601059223930273792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601066636225990656
> 8 Turkish mujahideen were killed during US airstrikes.
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah*
> The last Christian Syriac family remaining in Amouda, a town in northern Al-Hasakah, has posted a “for sale” sign on both their house, seen above, and business properties aspublished by the Assyrian Democratic Organization’s Facebook page.
> 
> The announcement in the PYD-controlled town comes five days after an explosive device blew up outside one of the Jerjes family’s stores, destroying it completely. No one has claimed credit for the incident.
> 
> “The PYD [the Kurdish Democratic Union] which has pushed the family to put up their house and lands for sale,” Abu Jad al-Hasakawi, a local activist, told Syria Direct on Thursday.
> 
> The Syriac Network for Human Rights reported that the bombing in Amouda was a message from the Asayishe [PYD’s police force] to the Syriacs, reporting that Asayish forces have been exerting pressure on the Jerjes family for some time to sell their property in order to clear the city of Syriacs.
> 
> “This is the policy of the Kurdish Protection Units to make those who oppose its policy and refuse its decisions emigrate,” Ali al-Harith, a correspondent for the opposition Step Agency in Al-Hasakeh , told Syria Direct on Wednesday.
> 
> The Jerjes family was known as supporters of the towns anti-regime protests, which may have increased the PYD’s antagonism towards the family, the Syriac Network also reported.
> 
> -May 20, 2015
> 
> Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah - Syria Direct
> 
> So much for PYD-Sutoro alliance!!!


Kurds are very known in this policy of stealing it like they did to the Assyrians
in hakkari today they will claim these lands as kurdish and the Syriacs as geusts 

As for the turkish mujaheddin part I shit on all the 8 of them


----------



## Saho

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Kurds are very known in this policy of stealing it like they did to the Assyrians
> in hakkari today they will claim these lands as kurdish and the Syriacs as geusts
> 
> As for the turkish mujaheddin part I shit on all the 8 of them


It is funny because you have a username of a Sahaba.

Since, when Shiites praise the Sahaba?

Oh, the irony!


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601059223930273792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601066636225990656
> 8 Turkish mujahideen were killed during US airstrikes.
> 
> ----------
> 
> *Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah*
> The last Christian Syriac family remaining in Amouda, a town in northern Al-Hasakah, has posted a “for sale” sign on both their house, seen above, and business properties aspublished by the Assyrian Democratic Organization’s Facebook page.
> 
> The announcement in the PYD-controlled town comes five days after an explosive device blew up outside one of the Jerjes family’s stores, destroying it completely. No one has claimed credit for the incident.
> 
> “The PYD [the Kurdish Democratic Union] which has pushed the family to put up their house and lands for sale,” Abu Jad al-Hasakawi, a local activist, told Syria Direct on Thursday.
> 
> The Syriac Network for Human Rights reported that the bombing in Amouda was a message from the Asayishe [PYD’s police force] to the Syriacs, reporting that Asayish forces have been exerting pressure on the Jerjes family for some time to sell their property in order to clear the city of Syriacs.
> 
> “This is the policy of the Kurdish Protection Units to make those who oppose its policy and refuse its decisions emigrate,” Ali al-Harith, a correspondent for the opposition Step Agency in Al-Hasakeh , told Syria Direct on Wednesday.
> 
> The Jerjes family was known as supporters of the towns anti-regime protests, which may have increased the PYD’s antagonism towards the family, the Syriac Network also reported.
> 
> -May 20, 2015
> 
> Last Syriac family leaving PYD-controlled town in Al-Hasakah - Syria Direct
> 
> So much for PYD-Sutoro alliance!!!



GOOD. I hope the US starts bombing Al Nusra/Al Qaida a lot more. WTF do you mean Turkish 'mujahideen' are you crazy? Supporting Al Qaida? What has this scumbag Erdogan done to Turkey? I cannot comprehend this. Hope their bodies are completely destroyed, so we won't see an open casket funeral. F them and their families.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Latest news from Palmyra!

Entire city, Ancient Roman ruins and Palmyra airport has fallen. Military prison was taken by IS and prisoners were set free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Sources says Palmyr had fallen in the hands of ISIS.

Why Palmyr is important for ISIS? The map says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> Latest news from Palmyra!
> 
> Entire city, Ancient Roman ruins and Palmyra airport has fallen. Military prison was taken by IS and prisoners were set free.



You like that huh? Well my friend, wait till they get back into Turkey and start f-ing things up there. It happened to the Taliban and Pakistan.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Palmyra is actually an ancient Semitic city. Not Roman. It was just under Roman control for a period.

The English Wikipedia link about it's history is very good actually.

Palmyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Falcon29

What are the media in the US saying? What do you think that their plans will be? After all they are still the most important player.

I don't get it. They should remove Al-Assad and then all the energy could be spent on removing ISIS from Syria. Instead they won't both to continue their fight. One of them will eventually win and be much stronger than currently and thus will be much more difficult to remove.

Something is telling me that everything is planned here. They don't want any group to be too strong.

That is why the locals should take their own destiny in their hands. Unfortunately our pathetic leaders are all under heavy Western influence. One wrong move and "funny things" will start or crippling sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Palmyra is actually an ancient Semitic city. Not Roman. It was just under Roman control for a period.
> 
> The English Wikipedia link about it's history is very good actually.
> 
> Palmyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Falcon29
> 
> What are the media in the US saying? What do you think that their plans will be? After all they are still the most important player.
> 
> I don't get it. They should remove Al-Assad and then all the energy could be spent on removing ISIS from Syria. Instead they won't both to continue their fight. One of them will eventually win and be much stronger than currently and thus will be much more difficult to remove.



Xenobia may have been Semitic, but architecture is definitely Roman.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601085832221609984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601084133478109184
(Pro-FSA source, most trustable among Palmyra sources)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Alienoz_TR said:


> Xenobia may have been Semitic, but architecture is definitely Roman.



That style is actually "Classical Greek" my friend. It is predominantly "Classical Greek" in terms of architectural style but there are other architectural styles present to. Local ancient Semitic, Mesopotamian (Semitic too) and Seleucid (Hellenistic). The thing is that the pre-Roman ruins of Palmyra were largely destroyed and few remain. Some argue that they are buried under ground or located elsewhere.

In any case it would definitely be a shame if they (ISIS) demolished it. They damaged Hatra quite a lot too but I am not sure if they destroyed all of it. Hope not.

It should say everything that no previous Muslim Caliphates, Muslim dynasties, rulers, locals etc. ever destroyed those monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ISIS is a paranormal phenomenon. It's like we're watching a fictional movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601086438889893891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601086610025947137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601087008379920384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> Where is Sweida?
> 
> Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyways, everyone here take a look at this map. If this map is accurate, look at road along Homs which both black and green dots are. Seems green and black dots will converge over time. This means regime will be cut off from Hama somewhat, at least big portion of that road. This will probably be beginning of Hama offensive, which will be game changing for conflict if they take it over.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Kurds will be in post Assad conflict? Will there be agreement or will Kurds be under greater threat of offensive?



tbh currently in Syria anything can happen. I mean lets say Assad is gone, then we have IS, FSA and Nusrah still wanting control over the land. Kurds have their own project going on there and have sacrificed alot for their establishment, so I'm not sure at all what would happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> ISIS is an paranormal phenomenon. It's like we're watching a fictional movie.



IMO ISIS is simply the most extreme "Sunni" Arab opposition group against the changes in Iraq that have taken place since 2003.
The leaders of the ISIS are all hardly religious if you read about their life's from people who knew them/know them and they cleverly have understood that a religious cause is the most powerful propaganda tool in the ME and this way they have been able to attract 1000's of people from across the world of all ethnicities, colors, social backgrounds etc. to fight for their cause.

If they had kept their Ba'athism ideology they would only have been able to attract a few Arab nationalists and they all had to share the exact ideology of Ba'athism which is a quite unique ideology. Adhere to socialism too which is not a big thing in the Arab world anymore post the Soviet collapse.

In reality that small influential/leading minority of ISIS leaders (all former Ba'athist's almost) are just interested in regaining power in Iraq. Not only there but in nearby Syria (especially Eastern Syria as Iraqi Arab nationalist have always claimed it to belong to Iraq) and now elsewhere too.
Why stop in Western, Central and Northern Iraq? It was the same under Saddam who dreamt of becoming another Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra) and rule the ME.

It all makes perfect sense. The common goal is power. Like with most things here in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Does Assad use chemical weapons against IS? I mean, has it ever been reported?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saho said:


> Sources says Palmyr had fallen in the hands of ISIS.
> 
> Why Palmyr is important for ISIS? The map says it all.



I place my bet on Deir Ez-Zor to be the next target city. Tiyas military Airfield to the west of Palmyra, might be also the next target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Alienoz_TR said:


> I place my bet on Deir Ez-Zor to be the next target city. Tiyas military Airfield to the west of Palmyra, might be also the next target.



Is Deir Ez-Zor not controlled by ISIS mainly? Or at least the countryside? I don't understand how those small Assadist enclaves around Deir Ez-Zor have been able to withstand for this long. What's the reason?


----------



## Saho

Alienoz_TR said:


> I place my bet on Deir Ez-Zor to be the next target city. Tiyas military Airfield to the west of Palmyra, might be also the next target.


Deir Ez-Zor has oils and large weapon depots. Capturing it will also slow down Assad's air strikes so it's obvious they're gonna have their eyes set there first before moving westward.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Is Deir Ez-Zor not controlled by ISIS mainly? Or at least the countryside? I don't understand how those small Assadist enclaves around Deir Ez-Zor have been able to withstand for this long. What's the reason?



Deir ez-Zor was taking reinforcements through Palmyra, which is no longer the case, starting from today.

Assad relied on local Sheitat tribe to defend military points around Deir ez-Zor. Without Assad weaponry, Sheitat has no chance against IS.

Most importantly Tiyas Airbase is now vulnerable to direct attacks of IS. Btw Tiyas (T4) Airbase is the largest military airfield in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saho

It's interesting because last week, Baghdadi made a speech warning civilians not to flee and told groups to repent to IS before it's too late (they make takfeer to anyone who oppose them) so they were given an option.

This speech coincide to IS's gains this week in Iraq and Syria. This shows they planned this offensive for month and handling Tikrit to the army was probably a bait.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Palmyra is actually an ancient Semitic city. Not Roman. It was just under Roman control for a period.
> 
> The English Wikipedia link about it's history is very good actually.
> 
> Palmyra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Falcon29
> 
> What are the media in the US saying? What do you think that their plans will be? After all they are still the most important player.
> 
> I don't get it. They should remove Al-Assad and then all the energy could be spent on removing ISIS from Syria. Instead they won't both to continue their fight. One of them will eventually win and be much stronger than currently and thus will be much more difficult to remove.
> 
> Something is telling me that everything is planned here. They don't want any group to be too strong.
> 
> That is why the locals should take their own destiny in their hands. Unfortunately our pathetic leaders are all under heavy Western influence. One wrong move and "funny things" will start or crippling sanctions.



By reading Western well known newspapers, forums and plenty of opinion articles from people ranging from ordinary civilians to activists to ex-politicans, general consensus is that Assad regime is best option for the region and that they have no strategy in Syria. A lot of them are pro-Assad as well. They do not want to intervene militarily, most of the opposition to them is something they oppose. So what is agreed upon now is abstaining and getting Saudi Arabia/Turkey to not arm rebels. Also trying to prolong war, an unexpected fall of Assad regime this summer will be bad news from their perspective and everything would go not according to plan.

So yeah, honestly no one will intervene militarily. But the way its looking opposition seems to be able to carry task out on their own. Saudi Arabia/Turkey should secretly support them. Probably they already are. If they go farther than they are now than as you said 'funny things' will begin to happen. Also we don't know what real Western policy on Syria is, we will only find out after Assad fall. So the quicker he falls, the quicker we find out international opinion, since right now they are hiding it from us.

We have no idea what will follow, it all depends on regional/international reaction. Either Iran will panic and intervene or nobody will intervene and rebels will go into Lebanon or West will intervene or something will happen in Jordan and Israel will intervene or Russia will intervene. It's a wide range of possiblities which US is not prepared for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Is Deir Ez-Zor not controlled by ISIS mainly? Or at least the countryside? I don't understand how those small Assadist enclaves around Deir Ez-Zor have been able to withstand for this long. What's the reason?



Because best trained brigade of Republican Guards is there, 104th airborne brigade. They have been a nightmare for all IS attacks, inflicting hundreds of casulties on them in failed attacks to take all Deir-Al-Zoor city and its military base and airport.

We should wait and see whether SAA will evacuate Deir al-Zoor after fall of Palmyra or not, but that seems unlikely for now. They can still defend themselves against various heavy IS attacks.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS shot down a MiG fighter jet in the vicinity of Palmyra.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

....
*Hurriyet Daily News *‏@HDNER  8h8 hours ago
Number of Turkish fighter jets on #*Syria* border breaks record http://bit.ly/1IKY9au
.....
*Benjamin B* ‏@Islamophobiacs  3m3 minutes ago
Another advantage for #ISIS by taking #Palmyra and surrounding gasfields/plants, is they now control +80% of #*Syria* 's electricity supply
....
*Mark* ‏@markito0171  4m4 minutes ago
#*Syria* More than 20 airstrikes hit #Palmyra city after the retreat of #Assad-forces- no mercy with the residents
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

In February, Mr Assad told the BBC: “There’s no barrel bomb – we don’t have barrels. It’s like talking about cooking pots: we don’t have cooking pots.”






This heli was shot down and this vid was found in crew phone.








.

New footage has emerged showing Syrian aircrew using barrel bombs, one of the most feared weapons in President Bashar al-Assad’s arsenal.





The video footage, which contradicts Mr Assad’s claim that no munitions of this kind have ever been used by his forces, shows an airman crouching inside a Syrian military helicopter, chatting to his neighbour as he lights the fuse of a barrel bomb.

Once the white touch paper is burning, the man casually pushes the weapon out of the aircraft and sends it hurtling towards the ground.


Barrel bombs are metal cylinders packed with high explosives and pieces of shrapnel. These weapons, which have no targeting or guidance mechanisms, are simply rolled out of helicopters as they fly over rebel-held towns and villages.

Amnesty International says that barrel bombs have been used to lay waste to civilian areas, claiming at least 11,000 lives since 2012. Last month alone, at least 85 were dropped on the city of Aleppo.

The footage, obtained by al-Jazeera, appears to have been shot on a mobile phone inside a Syrian helicopter. These raids have become so frequent that the airmen behave as if they are following a mundane routine. They laugh and joke as they prime the weapons for use against their fellow Syrians.

In February, Mr Assad told the BBC: “There’s no barrel bomb – we don’t have barrels. It’s like talking about cooking pots: we don’t have cooking pots.”








Philip Hammond, the Foreign Secretary, said the latest footage exposed Mr Assad’s “lies”. He added: “It shows the casual and indiscriminate way in which Syrian regime forces are dropping these horrific weapons out of helicopters onto civilians below. For months we have seen reports of barrel bombs hitting hospitals and schools, killing thousands.

"The UN has called for an end to these attacks but Assad continues to ignore international outrage.”






The fuse on the bomb is lit (al-Jazeera)

The use of barrel bombs breaks international humanitarian law because these weapons cannot be targeted and are inherently indiscriminate.

Mr Hammond said: “We will bring those involved in these criminal acts to justice and will continue to help those caught in attacks by continuing our support of rescue teams working on the ground.”







Bashar al-Assad's airmen laugh as they drop barrel bombs on fellow Syrians - Telegraph


.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601109706942320641

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601109706942320641



There are those strategic routes, but regime is still in control in many areas to the West. Although they are being worn out, so I believe Homs will fall in less than a month depending on FSA performance there. Then Hama will fall probably. It's unlikely though ISIS will be allowed by coalition to go along those routes to Damascus. Most likely there will be heavy airstrikes. ISIS won't go to Damascus now, only after rebels takeover of Homs probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> ISIS is a paranormal phenomenon. It's like we're watching a fictional movie.


If we can one day wakeup from our slumber and realize that the crusades never ended, and what Prophet Mohammad had warmed us about. We will realize the theory behind the fiction that is Isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> If we can one day wakeup from our slumber and realize that the crusades never ended, and what Prophet Mohammad had warmed us about. We will realize the theory behind the fiction that is Isis.



Yeah, look at number of members cheering for ISIS here, please don't bring up conspiracy theories.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Serpentine said:


> Yeah, look at number of members cheering for ISIS here, please don't bring up conspiracy theories.



No brother, these are not conspiracies. ISIS are a Saudi created khawarij! The problem is now they can't control them and will take out the HOUSE of 'SHAYTHAN' Saud! Show me any other place where wahabbism is practiced other than the ignorant Arabs? ISIS are khawarij!

Btw, Abdul ibn Wahab's own father gave a fatwa against him and his blood brother. They warned people of Abdul-Wahab's deviant aqeedah!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I wish the battle of Palmarya went on longer. But again, what was I expecting from Iranian losers.



Azad-Kashmiri said:


> No brother, these are not conspiracies. ISIS are a Saudi created khawarij! The problem is now they can't control them and will take out the HOUSE of 'SHAYTHAN' Saud! Show me any other place where wahabbism is practiced other than the* ignorant Arabs*? ISIS are khawarij!
> 
> Btw, Abdul ibn Wahab's own father gave a fatwa against him and his blood brother. They warned people of Abdul-Wahab's deviant aqeedah!


Oh my pious Pakistani, show us the way.. That's exactly what we needed, Iranians, Pakistanis and Indians teaching Arabs Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Oh my pious Pakistani, show us the way.. That's exactly what we needed, Iranians, Pakistanis and Indians teaching Arabs Islam.



Why do you get upset my beautiful brother in Islam? Fyi, I don't accept Shia sources for my din!


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Glorious 100 million strong SAA have tactically withdrawn from Palmyra because 100 ISIS/FSA/JAN/Israel/Turkey/Qatar/Saudi Arabia/everyone else attacked and took the entire city.
In all seriousness, SAA has withdrawn COMPLETELY from Palmyra, including from the airbase and prison. They left it completely to ISIS, didn't even put up much of a fight. SyAAF is now bombing Palmyra, and will blame any structural damage on ISIS as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Solomon2 said:


> ​It took nearly 2 years from the time I joined the Canadian Forces until I stepped off on my first combat patrol in Afghanistan but less than 10 days from the time I volunteered in the YPG to reach the front line facing ISIS. In that time we bounced back and forth -
> 
> ...we liberated 7 villages with minimum resistance. On a YPG assault you load up in the back of a pick up truck and you and 7 or 8 others wrap yourselves around the 12.7 or 25 mm Dhska mounted in the box. 4 fit in the back seat and 3 in the front, for a total personnel capacity of -
> 
> ...ISIS put up a fight in only one position, where they were destroyed after a 5 hour Dhska battle while the dismounts enjoyed the show with cigarettes and seeds a few kilometres away. In the rest of the villages we found nothing but bodies and ISIS propaganda still taped to the walls, most of it dictating how women were to dress under hard line Sharia law. The YPJ commander was this attractive, mid thirties woman with a masters degree in genetic biology that spoke four languages and was widely respected by the YPG men, the YPJ woman and the western volunteers alike. We showed her one of the Sharia law posters and she laughed and tossed it aside and carried on commanding her troops...
> 
> Brandon's Blog



What busniess do these foreign terrorists have in Syria and Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab @Alienoz_TR @others

Turkey and Saudi Arabia should be prepare for all scenarios. Like the one where Syrian opposition will be targeted heavily and Syria/Iraq will be given back to Iran. If that does happen, Shia's/West coordinate, then expect Shia's to start boasting about their empire and at same time accuse Sunni nations like Turkey and Saudi Arabia of 'treason' and being 'dogs of USA'(all while they are biggest collaborators with USA) in order to continue their anti-sunni agenda in the region. 

If they get big support in Iraq, their militias will flood Syria in order to target Sunni's there. 

.......
..........
Paris to host international anti-IS meeting in June | The Times of Israel

France will host a high-level meeting of the international community on combating the threat posed by the Islamic State group next month in Paris, authorities said on Wednesday.

“Along with [US Secretary of State] John Kerry and [Iraqi Prime Minister Haider] al-Abadi, I will be welcoming in Paris on June 2 the members of the international coalition to talk about Iraq,” Fabius said in a speech in the French capital.

The “central” theme of the meeting will be the crisis in Iraq although it was “not impossible” that Syria would also be discussed, the minister added.

“We have to take stock of how the coalition wants to proceed. And the Iraqi prime minister will tell us what the situation is” on the ground, added Fabius

..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab @Alienoz_TR @others
> 
> Turkey and Saudi Arabia should be prepare for all scenarios. Like the one where Syrian opposition will be targeted heavily and Syria/Iraq will be given back to Iran. If that does happen, Shia's/West coordinate, then expect Shia's to start boasting about their empire and at same time accuse Sunni nations like Turkey and Saudi Arabia of 'treason' and being 'dogs of USA'(all while they are biggest collaborators with USA) in order to continue their anti-sunni agenda in the region.
> 
> If they get big support in Iraq, their militias will flood Syria in order to target Sunni's there.
> 
> .......
> ..........
> Paris to host international anti-IS meeting in June | The Times of Israel
> 
> France will host a high-level meeting of the international community on combating the threat posed by the Islamic State group next month in Paris, authorities said on Wednesday.
> 
> “Along with [US Secretary of State] John Kerry and [Iraqi Prime Minister Haider] al-Abadi, I will be welcoming in Paris on June 2 the members of the international coalition to talk about Iraq,” Fabius said in a speech in the French capital.
> 
> The “central” theme of the meeting will be the crisis in Iraq although it was “not impossible” that Syria would also be discussed, the minister added.
> 
> “We have to take stock of how the coalition wants to proceed. And the Iraqi prime minister will tell us what the situation is” on the ground, added Fabius
> 
> ..............



Iran and Israel both know how to manipulate and use the firepower of the US for achieving their own ends, sadly us Sunni's are the biggest morons, we only know how to lose and die miserable death. We always pick the wrong enemy.

Ahmed Chalabi, the Iranian agent, engineered the US invasion of Iraq. What Iran could not do by itself, they were able to do by manipulating the US govt. From Sunni extremists to Sunni govt's, most are only reacting to the results of these manipulations. Note while using the US at the same time Iran have other powers like Russia, China and India in their pocket.

Stupidity is a decease that cannot be cured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

kalu_miah said:


> Iran and Israel both know how to manipulate and use the firepower of the US for achieving their own ends, sadly us Sunni's are the biggest morons, we only know how to lose and die miserable death. We always pick the wrong enemy.
> 
> Ahmed Chalabi, the Iranian agent, engineered the US invasion of Iraq. What Iran could not do by itself, they were able to do by manipulating the US govt. From Sunni extremists to Sunni govt's, most are only reacting to the results of these manipulations. Note while using the US at the same time Iran have other powers like Russia, China and India in their pocket.
> 
> Stupidity is a decease that cannot be cured.



They can use them as they wish, we will never resort to that and shouldn't. Syria/Iraq are not Afghanistan, if Iran loses these two countries and West decides to invade, first they would need Turkey or Jordan's approval or directly invade from Iran. Even if they do embark on an adventure, there's no way they can win. Arabs have millions of very angry Islamists ready to fight if needed. It would be biggest mistake of West's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Falcon29 said:


> They can use them as they wish, we will never resort to that and shouldn't. Syria/Iraq are not Afghanistan, if Iran loses these two countries and West decides to invade, first they would need Turkey or Jordan's approval or directly invade from Iran. Even if they do embark on an adventure, there's no way they can win. Arabs have millions of very angry Islamists ready to fight if needed. It would be biggest mistake of West's history.



The West has a simple formula that is working for them now, use the Shia as ground troops and they provide close air support, so it does not cost them too many lives:
Close air support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shia are smart, they never threaten the West directly (no Shia Jihadi's cutting throats of westerners) and in this fight against anti-West Sunni's, the West has already started using the best tool that is available to them, Shia's as ground troops. Like you said, if West+Iran win in Iraq, the winning team will roll down in Syria and Assad may just survive and become allied with the West. Israel will come to terms with this team, as Sunni's are a threat for them, Iran never was or ever will be a threat like the Sunni's can become.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Falcon29 said:


> Syria/Iraq are not Afghanistan, if Iran loses these two countries and West decides to invade, first they would need Turkey or Jordan's approval or directly invade from Iran. Even if they do embark on an adventure, there's no way they can win. Arabs have millions of very angry Islamists ready to fight if needed. It would be biggest mistake of West's history.



''Syria/Iraq are not Afghanistan''

You're right Syria/Iraq are not Afganistan. Afghanistan is known as the grave yard of superpowers. Defeated the British, USSR and now after 14 years of fighting the USA. The country is under 75% of Taliban control; all the rural areas.

Iraq = 1st Gulf War, known as the 100 hour War.
2nd Gulf War, defeated and split-up in 3 parts (Shia, Sunni, Kurdistan)
ISIS ran over them in a few days. Iraqi Army ran away.

Syria - lost all Wars against the Zionist illegal regime.
Broken-up and can't even defend itself.

Americans are going into the M.E. Wait for the next US Administration.
The US will need Jordan's permission? LOL! Jordanian armed forces are only capable of keeping the corrupt ruler in power.

''Arabs have millions of very angry Islamists ready to fight if needed. It would be biggest mistake of West's history''

It has been 4 years of slaughter of Arabs and they're still waiting to get angry? Allah help the Arabs if another terrorist attacks takes place and this is how the US will go into the M.E. You will see a different way the US will fight with gloves off!

The US is not Houthi rebels. How many countries are against the rag-tag Houthis? And they can defeat them and you're talking about Arabs taking on a Superpower.



kalu_miah said:


> The West has a simple formula that is working for them now, use the Shia as ground troops and they provide close air support, so it does not cost them too many lives:
> Close air support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Shia are smart, they never threaten the West directly (no Shia Jihadi's cutting throats of westerners) and in this fight against anti-West Sunni's, the West has already started using the best tool that is available to them, Shia's as ground troops. Like you said, if West+Iran win in Iraq, the winning team will roll down in Syria and Assad may just survive and become allied with the West. Israel will come to terms with this team, as Sunni's are a threat for them, Iran never was or ever will be a threat like the Sunni's can become.



I don't believe Bashar will stay! He has lost legitamacy and even the West knows that. They will find a sunni puppet to replace him as Syria is a sunni country. I think the best case scenario of Syria will be like Libya. It works well for the Zionist illegal regime to have it broken and never be a threat.


----------



## Falcon29

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> ''Syria/Iraq are not Afghanistan''
> 
> You're right Syria/Iraq are not Afganistan. Afghanistan is known as the grave yard of superpowers. Defeated the British, USSR and now after 14 years of fighting the USA. The country is under 75% of Taliban control; all the rural areas.
> 
> Iraq = 1st Gulf War, known as the 100 hour War.
> 2nd Gulf War, defeated and split-up in 3 parts (Shia, Sunni, Kurdistan)
> ISIS ran over them in a few days. Iraqi Army ran away.
> 
> Syria - lost all Wars against the Zionist illegal regime.
> Broken-up and can't even defend itself.
> 
> Americans are going into the M.E. Wait for the next US Administration.
> The US will need Jordan's permission? LOL! Jordanian armed forces are only capable of keeping the corrupt ruler in power.
> 
> ''Arabs have millions of very angry Islamists ready to fight if needed. It would be biggest mistake of West's history''
> 
> It has been 4 years of slaughter of Arabs and they're still waiting to get angry? Allah help the Arabs if another terrorist attacks takes place and this is how the US will go into the M.E. You will see a different way the US will fight with gloves off!
> 
> The US is not Houthi rebels. How many countries are against the rag-tag Houthis? And they can defeat them and you're talking about Arabs taking on a Superpower.



You won't understand if you have grudge against Arabs. Which is evident in your post. Afghani Taliban did resist invasions, however so much corruption inside Afghanistan made it very difficult for them. Much rape and drug business evolved. And then many people couldn't be trusted. This is why Abdullah Azzam was assaisinated by insiders. Which then erupted into infighting between Islamists.

This is first time in Arab world we had major sectarian conflict. Which as you said, Arab governments didn't find important. Only Saudi Arabia did, and Saudi Arabia under Abdullah had diferent priorities like preventing growth of MB. He also feared arming Syrian rebels too much due as Jordanian monarchy feared results afterwards. Now that Salman is in power, priorities have changed. Which is all that is needed, there is no need for direct support. If Syria and Iraq are controlled by Sunni Islamists, defintely expect some sort of Western action, but they can't win instantly. Because it's guerilla war but also Sunnis of region won't support the war, which means it will be prolonged but cause other problems in the region. Then other things will follow.

Anyways, I will stop here and not get into it since I'm not going to waste my time with a Shia Iranian worshipping clown who has ambition for power. That will fabricate hadith and use religion as tool to further their interests. Not to mention make completely false narratives.



Azad-Kashmiri said:


> ''
> I don't believe Bashar will stay! He has lost legitamacy and even the West knows that. They will find a sunni puppet to replace him as Syria is a sunni country. I think the best case scenario of Syria will be like Libya. It works well for the Zionist illegal regime to have it broken and never be a threat.



No, he will not stay because the Muslims are fighting for sake of God ad God will give them victory. Has nothing to do with the West you idiot. You are buddies with the West, if it wasn't for them Iraq would be lost by now. Yet of course demonizing sunnis as 'puppets for Israel'. Because the fantasies of your Iranian empire have put to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Yeah, look at number of members cheering for ISIS here, please don't bring up conspiracy theories.


The day I would want your opinion and would really want to listen to ur crap and believe in it I will let u know. Till then u keep living in ur fantacies and I will struggle for my truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LATEST NEWS

Jazl Gas Field has been captured by IS.


----------



## 500

IS takes Palmyra, Obama bombs rebels in Idlib. What a charade.

Now Assad has three totally encircled forces:

Deir ez Zor.
Fuah and Kafria.
Hospital in Jist ash Shughur.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Is Deir Ez-Zor not controlled by ISIS mainly? Or at least the countryside? I don't understand how those small Assadist enclaves around Deir Ez-Zor have been able to withstand for this long. What's the reason?


Enclave is not so small. Why it stands?

1) IS was busy in other places (Kobane, Iraq etc).
2) CC air support.
3) As @Serpentine noted, Assad sent his best (Druze) forces there.

Now for some reason US allowed IS to capture Ramadi and Palmyra. Lets see what they are planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Now for some reason US allowed IS to capture Ramadi and Palmyra.* Lets see what they are planning*.



What do you mean in the bold? And why blame Obama? I doubt he has the influence people assign to him over the US military.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

True I don't understand Arabs. It reminds me of a time when an Arab brother was bad mounthing Saddam and when America invaded Iraq, he started supporting Saddam. I reminded him, he said ''brother, you won't understand Arabs''! I heard this today.

The West loves Iran and has imposed severest sanctions? The economy is on its knees
The West hates Sunni SA and have sold $60bn military hardware?
The West hates Sunni Kuwait and sold $3bn in FA 18s?
UAE Rafel, etc

So we see the non-logic above!

Supporting the khawarij ISIS, AQ and there are some blind sheep on here who support these terrorist groups.

Below is a Youtube of Sh. Nabil Naim exposing AQ, ISIS. He is a former senior member. I guess those blinded will say, he's paid, threatened, IRANIAN spy, etc. Well, let them believe whatever they want, and others judge for themselves.








Falcon29 said:


> You won't understand if you have grudge against Arabs. Which is evident in your post. Afghani Taliban did resist invasions, however so much corruption inside Afghanistan made it very difficult for them. Much rape and drug business evolved. And then many people couldn't be trusted. This is why Abdullah Azzam was assaisinated by insiders. Which then erupted into infighting between Islamists.
> 
> This is first time in Arab world we had major sectarian conflict. Which as you said, Arab governments didn't find important. Only Saudi Arabia did, and Saudi Arabia under Abdullah had diferent priorities like preventing growth of MB. He also feared arming Syrian rebels too much due as Jordanian monarchy feared results afterwards. Now that Salman is in power, priorities have changed. Which is all that is needed, there is no need for direct support. If Syria and Iraq are controlled by Sunni Islamists, defintely expect some sort of Western action, but they can't win instantly. Because it's guerilla war but also Sunnis of region won't support the war, which means it will be prolonged but cause other problems in the region. Then other things will follow.
> 
> Anyways, I will stop here and not get into it since I'm not going to waste my time with a Shia Iranian worshipping clown who has ambition for power. That will fabricate hadith and use religion as tool to further their interests. Not to mention make completely false narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he will not stay because the Muslims are fighting for sake of God ad God will give them victory. Has nothing to do with the West you idiot. You are buddies with the West, if it wasn't for them Iraq would be lost by now. Yet of course demonizing sunnis as 'puppets for Israel'. Because the fantasies of your Iranian empire have put to an end.



If I'm buddy with the West, what the hell are you doing there? Go and lead your Arab brothers to victory! Are you one of those who pushes others to do your dirty work? Not long ago, your Arab leaders were knocking on our door begging for ground troops for Yemen. And this is the ''great'' Arab army that's going to take on a Superpower. Sort the Houthis out first and thentake it from there...baby steps!


----------



## 500

Rebels yesterday captured Juma checkpoint at eastern entrance of Ariha:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

They already control Jamayat checkpoing which overlooks eastern Ariha from above:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

So they can take eastern Ariha anytime now.



Falcon29 said:


> What do you mean in the bold? And why blame Obama? I doubt he has the influence people assign to him over the US military.


US fully controls skies over eastern Syria. They saw IS convoys advancing towards Palmyra and did not do anything. So they clearly allowed IS to take it.

Why? Lets wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> If I'm buddy with the West, what the hell are you doing there? Go and lead your Arab brothers to victory! Are you one of those who pushes others to do your dirty work? Not long ago, your Arab leaders were knocking on our door begging for ground troops for Yemen. And this is the ''great'' Arab army that's going to take on a Superpower. Sort the Houthis out first and thentake it from there...baby steps!



Why in the **** would I waste my life on a bunch of piece of shit, corrupt, shady, liberal, cult following, iteration of idiots in the Middle East or Muslim world? Shia's are a bunch of cult following morons who live secular lifestyle but pride themselves as being champions of 'resistance'. Which is just restoring Persian Empire, which I don't give flying **** about. Sunni' in the region are still way too liberal, full of shady traitors, full of retarded conspiracy theories, full of idiots, full of arrogant worthless clowns, they're not worth my time. Besides the Sunni Islamists in the region, I consider everybody else to be useless donkeys(including some Islamists). And cleaning up the region is their job not mine, they do it better than me. They know how to deal with their locals. I am Palestinian, don't worry about us, Hamas knows what it is doing and is doing its part. It's up on the rest of the people in the region to fix their lot. And I have no interest in that dawah process. I'm more of a Marxist-Islamist, the religious reform efforts are not my thing. Those are for people who excel in dawah. I'm just a political freak.



500 said:


> Rebels yesterday captured Juma checkpoint at eastern entrance of Ariha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Shin Bet will come after you AQ sympathizer. 

Soon 500 will be chanting ISIS slogans. 




> US fully controls skies over eastern Syria. They saw IS convoys advancing towards Palmyra and did not do anything. So they clearly allowed IS to take it.
> 
> Why? Lets wait and see.



Because that would be seen as aiding the regime, at least in Arab world.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Why in the **** would I waste my life on a bunch of piece of shit, corrupt, shady, liberal, cult following, iteration of idiots in the Middle East or Muslim world? Shia's are a bunch of cult following morons who live secular lifestyle but pride themselves as being champions of 'resistance'. Which is just restoring Persian Empire, which I don't give flying **** about. Sunni' in the region are still way too liberal, full of shady traitors, full of retarded conspiracy theories, full of idiots, full of arrogant worthless clowns, they're not worth my time. Besides the Sunni Islamists in the region, I consider everybody else to be useless donkeys(including some Islamists). And cleaning up the region is their job not mine, they do it better than me. They know how to deal with their locals. I am Palestinian, don't worry about us, Hamas knows what it is doing and is doing its part. It's up on the rest of the people in the region to fix their lot. And I have no interest in that dawah process. I'm more of a Marxist-Islamist, the religious reform efforts are not my thing. Those are for people who excel in dawah. I'm just a political freak.
> 
> 
> 
> Shin Bet will come after you AQ sympathizer.
> 
> Soon 500 will be chanting ISIS slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that would be seen as aiding the regime, at least in Arab world.


Please for the love of God stray away from Marxism, Islam has everything good in Marxism and none of the bad, so stay away from it. Don't associate other ideologies with Islamism, true Islamism (none of that Daesh crap) is inherently good, and will bring victory to Islam and Muslims.
I understand your frustration with the Middle East and its people, but finally a lot of them are realizing what is really happening. They're starting to realize that the problems of the Middle East don't revolve around Israel, and that a lot of the problems come from the very people we took pride in. The revolution was the spark, there is a reason Bilaad-al Sham is land blessed by Allah (swt.) Islam will be victorious here, there was a Hadith somewhere where the Prophet (pbuh) said the Army of Islam will be gathering in Damascus's Ghouta to bring glory to Islam. Sounds very familiar doesn't it? 

Side note: The loss of Palmyra by Assad means 1 of 2 things - he is willing to either retreat and retake the city later, which would actually be good for rebels, or he will leave IS to advance on rebel areas, specifically Eastern Qalamoun and Eastern Ghouta, which is what ISIS is good at, attacking rebels. And I stress this very much, Assad retreated from Palmyra without a fight, he could have very easily kept the city for months to come, but he chose not to. He just allowed ISIS full access to Central, Northern, and Southern Syria. Looks like he wants to partition the country and flee to the coast. Bad news for him, rebels are going to surround it or take it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Please for the love of God stray away from Marxism, Islam has everything good in Marxism and none of the bad, so stay away from it. Don't associate other ideologies with Islamism, true Islamism (none of that Daesh crap) is inherently good, and will bring victory to Islam and Muslims.
> I understand your frustration with the Middle East and its people, but finally a lot of them are realizing what is really happening. They're starting to realize that the problems of the Middle East don't revolve around Israel, and that a lot of the problems come from the very people we took pride in. The revolution was the spark, there is a reason Bilaad-al Sham is land blessed by Allah (swt.) Islam will be victorious here, there was a Hadith somewhere where the Prophet (pbuh) said the Army of Islam will be gathering in Damascus's Ghouta to bring glory to Islam. Sounds very familiar doesn't it?



Don't worry, nothing appeals to me about it besides the part about overthrowing the elites. 

To be honest though, I've lost the patience I had with Muslim people(in general, not all). You would think by now something would change. The people do a pretty abysmal job of reflecting on their religion. If it wasn't for recent gains, I would stop caring completely. But it sucked me back in. 

However, my mood has changed for awhile now. And it's making me lose faith/hope. But I will try to be patient and hold it out longer.

The people of region better come up with alternative very quickly or else ISIS's approach makes a lot of sense. Thuggery is the only approach to these people, and whatever comes at them they deserve it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Don't worry, nothing appeals to me about it besides the part about overthrowing the elites.
> 
> To be honest though, I've lost the patience I had with Muslim people(in general, not all). You would think by now something would change. The people do a pretty abysmal job of reflecting on their religion. If it wasn't for recent gains, I would stop caring completely. But it sucked me back in.
> 
> However, my mood has changed for awhile now. And it's making me lose faith/hope. But I will try to be patient and hold it out longer.


Don't worry, if the rebels succeed, liberation would be near. Libyan Dawn and Haftar just signed a ceasefire agreement and a covenant, a major step forward for peace there. Rebels are making huge gains in Syria, and if they take Aleppo and beat ISIS to Homs, they would have won the war. And once they win, Iran will attack Saudi Arabia (and maybe Syria) through Iraq most definitely. Then Mehdi will arise and all will be settled by then. Just a few predictions. Remain patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Don't worry, if the rebels succeed, liberation would be near. Libyan Dawn and Haftar just signed a ceasefire agreement and a covenant, a major step forward for peace there. Rebels are making huge gains in Syria, and if they take Aleppo and beat ISIS to Homs, they would have won the war. And once they win, Iran will attack Saudi Arabia (and maybe Syria) through Iraq most definitely. Then Mehdi will arise and all will be settled by then. Just a few predictions. Remain patient.



Good luck in your struggle. Although I'm still not optimistic, I don't get why it needs to take this long for Mahdi to emerge. It's desperately needed now. I hope God makes it happen soon. But I won't tire myself over it. 

I don't see why ISIS or rebels would fight in Homs, they should just cooperate. ISIS seems to be part of society that can't be taken away. They might as well resolve their differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Good luck in your struggle. Although I'm still not optimistic, I don't get why it needs to take this long for Mahdi to emerge. It's desperately needed now. I hope God makes it happen soon. But I won't tire myself over it.
> 
> I don't see why ISIS or rebels would fight in Homs, they should just cooperate. ISIS seems to be part of society that can't be taken away. They might as well resolve their differences.


We can't resolve our differences with ISIS. ISIS believes we are Sahawat, Murtadeen, Kuffar, collaborators with Israel and America (sounds like what Iranians call us ), etc. They started the fight and we will definitely not back down. Considering their human rights abuses and their making takfir on everyone, they're Khawarij. We will not make peace with the dogs of hell.

Mehdi will take long because when he emerges there will be war in and around Makkah. A very bad "caliph" (ISIS?) will attack the Ka'bah, because the Mehdi will be hiding in there. His army however will get destroyed by an Earthquake in a suburb right outside of Makkah. While not all of them will have the intent of attacking the Ka'bah, most of them will have the sick mentality and will do it. This very bad "caliph" could range from Baghdadi (let's hope not, that means he will have to take hold in a country or two to be able to attack Saudi Arabia) to the next Iranian supreme leader after Khamenei (he's old and is getting his passport to hell soon) who might as well call himself caliph. There are so many possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

@Al-Kurdi

According to this source, if there are no air strikes in 4 days, IS will take over most of Kobane and Hasakah.

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

@Dr.Thrax Our problem these days is very simple, its the lack of unity, we are either an arab or not. And our problems are looked at in the same context as well. Either its a problem of arabs, and or its their problem. We are too Semitic, or we are not. We are Pakistani, and the others are the not. This is what our enemies wanted, and this is what we are giving them now.



kalu_miah said:


> The West has a simple formula that is working for them now, use the Shia as ground troops and they provide close air support, so it does not cost them too many lives:
> Close air support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Shia are smart, they never threaten the West directly (no Shia Jihadi's cutting throats of westerners) and in this fight against anti-West Sunni's, the West has already started using the best tool that is available to them, Shia's as ground troops. Like you said, if West+Iran win in Iraq, the winning team will roll down in Syria and Assad may just survive and become allied with the West. Israel will come to terms with this team, as Sunni's are a threat for them, Iran never was or ever will be a threat like the Sunni's can become.


This is nothing new brother, even when Shirkuk and his nephew were in Egypt during the crusades, the fatmid shias were simply flip flopping between the Sunnis, and the crusaders to get their aims. Its all written in black and white. 

U are right we are the masters of our own destruction. 
And @Falcon29 u are right Syria and Iraq are not afghanistan, but neither are most of the neighbors of Syria and iraq surrounded by enemies who are hell bent on destroying them, Like in our case india and iran on the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Shin Bet will come after you AQ sympathizer.
> 
> Soon 500 will be chanting ISIS slogans.


Aidna lelabad sayidna Muhammad! 

I am compromised. 



> Because that would be seen as aiding the regime, at least in Arab world.


So they bomb rebels in Idlib, who only fight Assad and in same time don't bomb IS because they fear to be seen aiding the regime? Sounds logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> We can't resolve our differences with ISIS. ISIS believes we are Sahawat, Murtadeen, Kuffar, collaborators with Israel and America (sounds like what Iranians call us ), etc. They started the fight and we will definitely not back down. Considering their human rights abuses and their making takfir on everyone, they're Khawarij. We will not make peace with the dogs of hell.
> 
> Mehdi will take long because when he emerges there will be war in and around Makkah. A very bad "caliph" (ISIS?) will attack the Ka'bah, because the Mehdi will be hiding in there. His army however will get destroyed by an Earthquake in a suburb right outside of Makkah. While not all of them will have the intent of attacking the Ka'bah, most of them will have the sick mentality and will do it. This very bad "caliph" could range from Baghdadi (let's hope not, that means he will have to take hold in a country or two to be able to attack Saudi Arabia) to the next Iranian supreme leader after Khamenei (he's old and is getting his passport to hell soon) who might as well call himself caliph. There are so many possibilities.



You're using Shia hadiths about a 'sufyani', he's not real. IS has no intention to attack Kabah. That's Shia propaganda. So let's clarify these things that aren't true. My opinion is all opposition should cooperate especially now that IS will cut off siege of rebels in Homs. If those rebels end up attacking IS then they're to blame.



500 said:


> Aidna lelabad sayidna Muhammad!
> 
> I am compromised.
> 
> 
> So they bomb rebels in Idlib, who only fight Assad and in same time don't bomb IS because they fear to be seen aiding the regime? Sounds logic.



They are bombing ISIS as well. What did you want them to bomb oil fields and electrical supply in Palmyra? So they destroy the countrys infrastructure and then who will rebuild it? Nobody will pour that kind of money into Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saho said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> According to this source, if there are no air strikes in 4 days, IS will take over most of Kobane and Hasakah.
> 
> Thoughts?



yeah, I just read it aswell. 

What wins battle in a open flat field(which is the topography of the Kurdish areas in Syria) is the equipment you possess and the manpower you have available, unlike in terrains such as mountains , forrests etc where you can hide and do ambushes and where it's much easier hold your ground. Remember when al nusrah and others failed miserabley in attacking YPG in Efrin(mountains and olive trees) some year ago or so. 

Now if YPG which I strongly belive is at minimum equal to IS in terms of moral and way more disciplined, if they would have the same weaponry as IS, they should be able to hold them back for quite a time. But, they have no proper outside sponsor unlike the other factions that can give them anti-tank weapons, mortar shells and so on. 

If now IS would launch an offensive with a couple thousand rats like last time they attacked Kobane with a heavy weaponry combined of tanks, long range artillery etc, YPG would be forced to be pushed back and to conentrate it's own forces. But due to the support from the air, it would be useless as they would be easy targets and this concentrated IS force would quickly turn into compost in the open terrain. 

Right now in Kobane, YPG is very stretched, they want to advance along the M4 from Kobane to the east and from Hasakah to the east. Rebels are currently advancing along the M4 from Kobane while Kurdish forces are advancing in the countryside north of the road towards Til Abyad. But the line feels thin.






Thanks to the support from above, IS may have stopped starting large scale offensives on the Kurdish areas. But we can never be sure with IS, they surprise us all all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> They are bombing ISIS as well.


Of course they bomb. US saved Kurds in Kobani, they greatly help them in Hasaka and Kirkuk, they allowed Shia's capture Tikrit.

IS advances only in places where US allows them to advance.



> What did you want them to bomb oil fields and electrical supply in Palmyra? So they destroy the countrys infrastructure and then who will rebuild it? Nobody will pour that kind of money into Syria.


They could bomb IS convoys in desert. Super easy target.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

LATEST NEWS

IS attacks Tanaf border crossing next to Iraqi border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Islamic State controls half of Syrian territory: monitor| Reuters
Thu May 21, 2015 2:55am EDT
Islamic State controls more than half of Syria's territory after its westwards advance into the central city of Palmyra, a group monitoring the war said on Thursday.

The militant group, which already controlled wide tracts of land in Syria's north and east, captured the ancient city late on Wednesday, the first time it has seized a large population center directly from Syrian pro-government forces.

The areas it holds are mostly sparsely inhabited. Syria's main cities, including the capital Damascus, are located on its western flank along the border with Lebanon and the coastline and have been the priority for the Syrian military.

Reuters / Wednesday, May 20, 2015
A rebel fighter takes position behind sandbags in Aleppo's Al-Ezaa neighbourhood May 20, 2015. REUTERS/Hosam Katan





Reuters / Wednesday, May 20, 2015
A damaged tank is pictured in the Mastouma military base after the rebel fighters seized it, in Idlib May 20, 2015. Insurgents have seized a Syrian army base in Idlib province, a monitoring group said on Tuesday, expanding their grip in the northwestern part of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Reports coming...

IS ambushed Assad forces near Farqlas, killing 40 and capturing 3 regime tanks. (Unconfirmed)

Looks like Tiyas Airbase will be encircled from 4 directions.

------
LATEST NEWS

Tanaf Bordercrossing has fallen. Last line of Sykes Picot has been torn apart.

IS captured multiple areas today. Blitzkrieg still going on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601417059529039873






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601415483007578112


----------



## Saho



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Increasing Number Of Afghans, Pakistanis Killed In Syria Buried In Iran*




Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani (left) with Afghan Alireza Tavasoli, commander of the Fatemiyoun Brigade, who was killed fighting in Syria.

April 25, 2015

*A*n increasing number of Afghans and Pakistanis killed in the fighting in Syria have been buried in Iran in recent months.

There is little information about the circumstances of their presence in Syria and their subsequent deaths in the fighting.

They appear to be among recruits by the Islamic republic to help the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad fight the rebels. Last year, *The Wall Street Journal* reported that Iran had been recruiting thousands of Afghans to fight in Syria, offering them financial rewards and residency. 

Iranian media often cover large funerals held for them in Iranian cities, usually attended by local and religious officials. The reports refer to them as the "defenders of the Sayeda Zeynab shrine," a group believed to have been*established by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps* (IRGC). The group also includes Iranian fighters. 

*Fatemiyoun Brigade*

On March 1, Iranian hard-line websites reported that an Afghan named Alireza Tavasoli, who was described as "one of the bravest commanders" in the fighting in Syria, had been killed in Daraa.

Tavasoli was the commander of the Fatemiyoun Brigade that, according to Iranian media reports, is made up of Afghan volunteers who fight in Syria to protect holy Shi'ite shrines. Tavasoli, known as "Abu Hamed," was reportedly a resident of the Iranian city of Mashhad and a graduate of a university in Qom.

The hard-line Rajanews.ir said Tavasoli was trusted by the commander of Iran's elite Quds Force, Qassem Soleimani. The website posted a photo of Soleimani and Tavasoli in military uniform.

The report said *Tavasoli was buried* along with six other Afghan fighters in Mashhad. 

*Zeynabiyoun Brigade*

Iranian hard-line media has reported that Pakistanis killed in the fighting in Syria and buried in Iran were members of the Zeynabiyoun Brigade, which has reportedly been established by Pakistanis fighting in Syria.

On April 9, *seven Pakistanis killed in Syria* were buried in Qom. 

The hard-line Mashreghnews.ir website identified them as Taher Hossein, Jamil Hossein, Javid Hossein, Bagher Hossein, Seyed Razi Shah, Ghader Ali, and Ghabel Hossein, and said they were from Pakistan's Parachinar region.

Two weeks later, on April 23, Iranian media reported that *five more Pakistanis killed in combat in Syria* had also been buried in Qom. The reports said a large number of citizens, including Pakistanis residing in Qom, had attended the procession. 

The names of the two brigades that include Afghans and Pakistanis have relatively recently popped up in Iranian hard-line news sites.

Ali Alfoneh, senior fellow at the Foundation for the Defense of Democracies, says establishment of the Fatemiyoun and Zeynabiyoun brigades suggests that the number of Afghans and Pakistanis who have joined the fighting in Syria has increased.

Alfoneh believes that the Afghans and Pakistanis are being buried in Iranian cities and the presence of Iranian officials and their families at their funerals is evidence that they have been recruited from among the country's refugees and immigrants.

Alfoneh has documented in the past two years the case of about hundred Afghans killed in Syria and buried in Iran. "There has been a rising trend, which seems to be because of several military setbacks for the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria and advances of the opposition in the field," Alfoneh told RFE/RL in a telephone interview.

Reports suggest Iran provides Syria, its main regional ally, with financial support and military advisers. Iran denies reports that its forces are fighting in Syria to keep Assad in power.

Iranian officials have also dismissed reports suggesting Tehran is recruiting Afghans living in Iran to fight in Syria.

-- Golnaz Esfandiari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601427634921283586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601433025377894401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601436342015234050
I wasnt expecting such quick collapse of Assad crime family.

------

LATEST NEWS

IS launched counteroffensive against PKK in Hasakah as 21 May 2015.

IS suicide bomber blew up more than 12 PKK members in northern countryside of Hasakah in 20 May 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601427634921283586
> I wasnt expecting such quick collapse of Assad crime family.
> 
> IS launched counteroffensive against PKK in Hasakah as 21 May 2015.
> 
> IS suicide bomber blew up more than 12 PKK members in northern countryside of Hasakah in 20 May 2015.



There will be a Kurdistan if Assad collapses + million arab refugees (with Isis elements inside) will storm Turkey. The existing refugees in Turkey will stay there and start family. No one wants to go back into ISIS-land. 

Also if Turkey works against YPG goals in Syria, PKK will be activated in Turkey. If Turkey becomes anti-ISIS we will see suicide bombings by sunni arab refugees in Turkey. Isis has sleeper cells there. So there is no fish to catch for Turkey out of the dirty waters of Syria. Your smile will change into tears.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There will be a Kurdistan if Assad collapses + million arab refugees (with Isis elements inside) will storm Turkey. The existing refugees in Turkey will stay there and start family. No one wants to go back into ISIS-land.
> 
> Also if Turkey works against YPG goals in Syria, PKK will be activated in Turkey. If Turkey becomes anti-ISIS we will see suicide bombings by sunni arab refugees in Turkey. Isis has sleeper cells there. So there is no fish to catch for Turkey out of the dirty waters of Syria. Your smile will change into tears.



I dont share your opinion.


----------



## Oublious

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There will be a Kurdistan if Assad collapses + million arab refugees (with Isis elements inside) will storm Turkey. The existing refugees in Turkey will stay there and start family. No one wants to go back into ISIS-land.
> 
> Also if Turkey works against YPG goals in Syria, PKK will be activated in Turkey. If Turkey becomes anti-ISIS we will see suicide bombings by sunni arab refugees in Turkey. Isis has sleeper cells there. So there is no fish to catch for Turkey out of the dirty waters of Syria. Your smile will change into tears.



If assad collaps and look what i found out...

Iran: Israel would be at risk if Assad falls | The Times of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601427634921283586
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601433025377894401
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601436342015234050
> I wasnt expecting such quick collapse of Assad crime family.
> 
> ------
> 
> LATEST NEWS
> 
> IS launched counteroffensive against PKK in Hasakah as 21 May 2015.
> 
> IS suicide bomber blew up more than 12 PKK members in northern countryside of Hasakah in 20 May 2015.



Is there anything important about that border crossing? I doubt it, besides the fact it may prevent Iraqi militias from supporting Assad through Iraqi border. It appears that SAA withdrew and didn't find it as important as other areas. It does seem SAA performance has been weak lately, and that Iran gave up on Syria. So probably morale is low and most people are relocating to Lebanon or preparing exit strategy. Syria is lost war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> Is there anything important about that border crossing? I doubt it, besides the fact it may prevent Iraqi militias from supporting Assad through Iraqi border. It appears that SAA withdrew and didn't find it as important as other areas. It does seem SAA performance has been weak lately, and that Iran gave up on Syria. So probably morale is low and most people are relocating to Lebanon or preparing exit strategy. Syria is lost war.



Losing the control of Syrian-Iraqi border is embarressment for both Assad and Abadi governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Losing the control of Syrian-Iraqi border is embarressment for both Assad and Abadi governments.



ISIS is moving fast, the rebels in north need to be this way too. There should be no time to waste. Any gains by rebels in north? Anyways, looks like ISIS might send some fighters towards Damascus if they have the manpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Oublious said:


> If assad collaps and look what i found out...
> 
> Iran: Israel would be at risk if Assad falls | The Times of Israel


Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.
Iran warns of risk to Israel's security should US seek overthrow of Assad | World news | The Guardian

Next time try better ...


----------



## kalu_miah

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.
> Iran warns of risk to Israel's security should US seek overthrow of Assad | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Next time try better ...



So Iran is allied with the US and Israel after all and so much for Death to America chants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS is encircling Tiyas airbase as we speak. Heavy clashes in the vicinity of the airbase. Lets wait and see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601455880421249024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

History has proved that you can't be an ally of Iran and win anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

ISTANBUL: Islamist rebel leader walks back rhetoric in first interview with U.S. media | Syria | McClatchy DC

In his interview with McClatchy, he adhered to the moderate line: “If we succeed in toppling the regime, we will leave it to the Syrian people to choose the form of state they want,” he said. “As for coexistence with minorities, this has been the situation in Syria for hundreds of years. We are not seeking to impose our power on minorities or to practice oppression against them.”

Another aide said that Alloush, to improve his image, was ready to dispense with the black and white Islamic flag and adopt the Syrian flag used by other rebel forces.

Whatever comes of the shift in his public stance, Alloush doesn’t expect to receive any aid from the U.S. government.

“Frankly speaking, the current administration is a hindrance to the Syrian people,” he said. “It prevents it from getting its freedom.”

He charged the U.S. with maintaining a “double standard” – ousting Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein under the pretext that he had chemical weapons while not punishing Assad even after he’d used chemical weapons. *He also said the U.S. had blocked a shipment of anti-aircraft weapons that had been due to come from Libya.*

...........
...............

Zahran is smart, don't give up your rights. This is hilarious, so if he holds up Islamic flag that means international community won't accept them? 

And no Islamic state allowed, of course, the US wants completely secular pro-US/Israel regime in power. That is not going to happen. Syria will be an Islamic state and Turkey/Saudi Arabia will make sure it recieves the aid it needs. 

Of course, read the bold part. This is absolute proof that US opposes rebel victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.
> Iran warns of risk to Israel's security should US seek overthrow of Assad | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Next time try better ...




So you confirmed that you are helping israel.


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


> History has proved that you can't be an ally of Iran and win anything.


at least they are not traitors like the hashimates(ghashimates)



Oublious said:


> So you confirmed that you are helping israel.


Do you have problem??



Falcon29 said:


> ISTANBUL: Islamist rebel leader walks back rhetoric in first interview with U.S. media | Syria | McClatchy DC
> 
> In his interview with McClatchy, he adhered to the moderate line: “If we succeed in toppling the regime, we will leave it to the Syrian people to choose the form of state they want,” he said. “As for coexistence with minorities, this has been the situation in Syria for hundreds of years. We are not seeking to impose our power on minorities or to practice oppression against them.”
> 
> Another aide said that Alloush, to improve his image, was ready to dispense with the black and white Islamic flag and adopt the Syrian flag used by other rebel forces.
> 
> Whatever comes of the shift in his public stance, Alloush doesn’t expect to receive any aid from the U.S. government.
> 
> “Frankly speaking, the current administration is a hindrance to the Syrian people,” he said. “It prevents it from getting its freedom.”
> 
> He charged the U.S. with maintaining a “double standard” – ousting Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein under the pretext that he had chemical weapons while not punishing Assad even after he’d used chemical weapons. *He also said the U.S. had blocked a shipment of anti-aircraft weapons that had been due to come from Libya.*
> 
> ...........
> ...............
> 
> Zahran is smart, don't give up your rights. This is hilarious, so if he holds up Islamic flag that means international community won't accept them?
> 
> And no Islamic state allowed, of course, the US wants completely secular pro-US/Israel regime in power. That is not going to happen. Syria will be an Islamic state and Turkey/Saudi Arabia will make sure it recieves the aid it needs.
> 
> Of course, read the bold part. This is absolute proof that US opposes rebel victory.


What are you talking about turkey and ksa will help to establish islamic state in Syria


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What are you talking about turkey and ksa will help to establish islamic state in Syria



I am saying if there are sanctions on Syria following SAA collapse then Turkey/Saudi Arabia will make up for it. In my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Oublious said:


> So you confirmed that you are helping israel.


No, you're dumb or you act as dumb.
Now translate what this means:

Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.



kalu_miah said:


> So Iran is allied with the US and Israel after all and so much for Death to America chants.


no, read again, you're not stupid:

Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.


----------



## Hussein

kalu_miah said:


> So Iran is allied with the US and Israel after all and so much for Death to America chants.


Iran having the same intent to fight IS than USA . it is not difficult to understand.
fighting IS as he says is a common objective.


----------



## kalu_miah

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No, you're dumb or you act as dumb.
> Now translate what this means:
> 
> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.
> 
> 
> no, read again, you're not stupid:
> 
> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.



What is there to read, it is same as before, Iran finds itself as an ally of the US and Israel and is giving advice to the US about how to protect Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

well this is surprising. they are still using cannon fuse for barrel bombs?? look at how crude they look 
using a garmin or cellphone for GPS 

and how high do you think the mi-8/17 is hovering when it drops the barrel bomb?? gotta be over 3.8KM since that's the service ceiling of the FN-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

kalu_miah said:


> What is there to read, it is same as before, Iran finds itself as an ally of the US and Israel and is giving advice to the US about how to protect Israel.


No no, you're acting stupid.. I know you're smarter than this and your English is good. 
The message has something to do with the following warnings:
Iran warns Israel of 'crushing response' to Syria strike | The Times of Israel

Two Israeli soldiers killed in Hezbollah missile attack - Al Jazeera English

Now try again.


----------



## kalu_miah

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No no, you're acting stupid.. I know you're smarter than this and your English is good.
> The message has something to do with the following warnings:
> Iran warns Israel of 'crushing response' to Syria strike | The Times of Israel
> 
> Two Israeli soldiers killed in Hezbollah missile attack - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Now try again.



You quoted articles, in the 1st one an alleged Israeli air strike killed several Iranian and Hezbollah armed personnel and the 2nd one is a response to the airstrike which killed 2 Israeli soldiers. This tit for tat has been going on for decades. But Israel is not your biggest worry now, Israel has now been replaced by ISIS and other Syrian rebels. So that is the new reality which you mentioned in your earlier post and I commented that Iran and its proxies now find themselves on the same side of the table with US and Israel against a much bigger and more potent threat. So is anything different than before. May be I am stupid, because I don't see what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> at least they are not traitors like the hashimates(ghashimates)
> 
> 
> Do you have problem??



No


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No, you're dumb or you act as dumb.
> Now translate what this means:
> 
> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.
> 
> 
> no, read again, you're not stupid:
> 
> Hossein Amir Abdollahian was quoted by Iranian media, in what would be a rare confirmation of Iran-US discussions over Isis, as saying *Iran had warned Washington that Israel would be at risk should the US and its allies seek to topple the Syrian president, Bashar al-Assad*, while fighting the extremist group.




The dumb person are you, only you don't now it at the moment.


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> History has proved that you can't be an ally of Iran and win anything.


you fanatic hater


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There will be a Kurdistan if Assad collapses + million arab refugees (with Isis elements inside) will storm Turkey. The existing refugees in Turkey will stay there and start family. No one wants to go back into ISIS-land.
> 
> Also if Turkey works against YPG goals in Syria, PKK will be activated in Turkey. If Turkey becomes anti-ISIS we will see suicide bombings by sunni arab refugees in Turkey. Isis has sleeper cells there. So there is no fish to catch for Turkey out of the dirty waters of Syria. Your smile will change into tears.



I disagree, a winning assad over rebels would result in trying to push Kurds more against assad by giving promises and weapons etc. it would give kurds more legitimecy to break out from syria if that's what they would want. but it's ISIS who is the most powerful here, not rebels minus nusrah


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Surprise surprise, the regime (specifically NDF) has been selling weapons to ISIS. NDF commander in Damascus Fadi Saqr has been selling weapons to ISIS for a long time now (2013 maybe, but def. 2014), and was just arrested by the regime. This story comes from a pro-regime source btw.
Meanwhile, Sham Front are fighting ISIS in Northern Aleppo:




ISIS has been attacking Shiekh Najjar and a took a part of it. The regime has multiple lines of defence against the rebel side, but only 1-2 lines of defence max against Daesh. This is why they took that part so quickly. ISIS knows that the rebels will take Aleppo once they finish off regime in Idlib, so they are snatching as much of it as they can, again hindering rebel advances. ISIS doing their usual and stalling the revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS hit Tiyas Airbase with 2 SVBIED's. (Homs)

IS hit Shayrat Airbase with mortars and rockets. (Homs)

IS destroyed 2 tanks belonging to YPG and managed to recapture some villages. (Hasakah)

---

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601485467821965313


----------



## Gold1010

Just an opinion, but it may be time the Syrian govt forget about controlling all of Syria and trying to be everywhere at once.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Gold1010 said:


> Just an opinion, but it may be time the Syrian govt forget about controlling all of Syria and trying to be everywhere at once.


Syrian government would currently prefer to give up areas to ISIS and have a scorched Earth policy against rebels now. Trying to give ISIS as much land as they can so they can fight rebels more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Assad soldiers flee from Jisr hospital:






This happened after rebels took control of all buildings around the hospital yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad soldiers flee from Jisr hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after rebels took control of all buildings around the hospital yesterday:



Considering they were surrounded in a building, they held out for too long and killed many rebels who tried to infiltrate the hospital.

As per latest news, almost all of them have reached rest of SAA troops south of Jisr al-Shoghour.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrian government would currently prefer to give up areas to ISIS and have a scorched Earth policy against rebels now. Trying to give ISIS as much land as they can so they can fight rebels more.



Doesn't make sense at all. If they let ISIS advance more than this, they'd become a larger threat to Homs and Damascus than those 'rebels'.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Considering they were surrounded in a building, they held out for too long and killed many rebels who tried to infiltrate the hospital.
> 
> As per latest news, almost all of them have reached rest of SAA troops south of Jisr al-Shoghour.


I doubt that. They need to run 5 kms in daylight in rebel controlled territory under bombsings of rebels and their own air force.






Syrian state TV says siege of Jisr al-Shughour hospital in Idlib broken, says troops "are out of the hospital"-REUTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I doubt that. They need to run 5 kms in daylight in rebel controlled territory under bombsings of rebels and their own air force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian state TV says siege of Jisr al-Shughour hospital in Idlib broken, says troops "are out of the hospital"-REUTERS



Too many conflicting reports out there, since we are not on the ground, we both may be right or wrong. Yes they have a long way they should go on foot, 5km is not anything easy in daylight, some of them maybe killed or even captured, we should wait more to see what happens.

Btw, what's their total number? I heard around 300, is it true?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Too many conflicting reports out there, since we are not on the ground, we both may be right or wrong. Yes they have a long way they should go on foot, 5km is not anything easy in daylight, some of them maybe killed or even captured, we should wait more to see what happens.
> 
> Btw, what's their total number? I heard around 300, is it true?


All rebel and loyalist reports are BS now. There are injured soldiers who cant run and left in hospital but still can fight, there are soldiers who were injured on the way and fighting. So no one really knows what is happening currently.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> All rebel and loyalist reports are BS now. There are injured soldiers who cant run and left in hospital but still can fight, there are soldiers who were injured on the way and fighting. So no one really knows what is happening currently.



Just saw a claim that they have captured 65 SAA troops! It's hard to believe it now, because they were all moving together, they could either capture them all or capture none of them. If there is 300 of them, it'd be wiser if they moved together rather than moving in sparse groups.


----------



## The SiLent crY

kalu_miah said:


> So Iran is allied with the US and Israel after all and so much for Death to America chants.



We at least had the ball to say death to America , and to fight them in Persian Gulf .

Let me ask you a question . What have more than 1 billion Sunnis done against the US rather than doing the BJ and sleeping with them ?

The answer is nothing and that's a shame for you guys .

Learn from the minority Shia , Rafidi , pagan , grave worshipers who have humiliated you in almost every aspect .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It's really unfortunate if the rebels failed to kill or capture most of the fled SAA troops.



The SiLent crY said:


> We at least had the ball to say death to America , and to fight them in Persian Gulf .
> 
> Let me ask you a question . What have more than 1 billion Sunnis done against the US rather than doing the BJ and sleeping with them ?
> 
> The answer is nothing and that's a shame for you guys .
> 
> Learn from the minority Shia , Rafidi , pagan , grave worshipers who have *humiliated you* in almost every aspect .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

*Omar* @omarsyria  ·  7h 7 hours ago 
Sweida protestors surround military intelligence building & demand their drafted sons be returned home.






Apparently Druze are not very happy that their kids were left surrounded in Deir ez Zor.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Just saw a claim that they have captured 65 SAA troops! It's hard to believe it now, because they were all moving together, they could either capture them all or capture none of them. If there is 300 of them, it'd be wiser if they moved together rather than moving in sparse groups.


I am not a military man but even I can tell u that a herd of 300 surrounded by all sides from the enemy is a very easy target then small groups that can easily maneuver their way around while keeping it on the low. 
May be @500 can shed some light on that.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> Surprise surprise, the regime (specifically NDF) has been selling weapons to ISIS. NDF commander in Damascus Fadi Saqr has been selling weapons to ISIS for a long time now (2013 maybe, but def. 2014), and was just arrested by the regime. This story comes from a pro-regime source btw.
> Meanwhile, Sham Front are fighting ISIS in Northern Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS has been attacking Shiekh Najjar and a took a part of it. The regime has multiple lines of defence against the rebel side, but only 1-2 lines of defence max against Daesh. This is why they took that part so quickly. ISIS knows that the rebels will take Aleppo once they finish off regime in Idlib, so they are snatching as much of it as they can, again hindering rebel advances. ISIS doing their usual and stalling the revolution.



Nothing new brother.

ISIS sells oil to the Al-Assad regime and in return gets electricity. They cooperate secretly where they can both benefit.

Anyway the Al-Assad regime is collapsing. Wonderful.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's really unfortunate if the rebels failed to kill or capture most of the fled SAA troops.



That was a very good joke indeed. I am still laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Schutz

When will Arab armies actually learn to fight, the US could destroy ISIS in a ground war with 10,000 of its average infantry with armoured support, ISIS videos are a joke, terrible tactics/training and no skill atall with weapons. Atleast the Kurds can put up a fight, the rest of the region from Iraq/Syria, are just a joke and get beat by a bunch of 20 year olds riding around in technicals spraying machine gun fire from 1000 metres, Iranian militia dont fair much better but atleast they are determined. You gotta feel bad for the brave few who actually stand their ground and put up a fight whilst their fellow countrymen retreat leaving the only people who actually have skill to die or be captured..


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Schutz said:


> When will Arab armies actually learn to fight, the US could destroy ISIS in a ground war with 10,000 of its average infantry with armoured support, ISIS videos are a joke, terrible tactics/training and no skill atall with weapons. Atleast the Kurds can put up a fight, the rest of the region from Iraq/Syria, are just a joke and get beat by a bunch of 20 year olds riding around in technicals spraying machine gun fire from 1000 metres, Iranian militia dont fair much better but atleast they are determined. You gotta feel bad for the brave few who actually stand their ground and put up a fight whilst their fellow countrymen retreat leaving the only people who actually have skill to die or be captured..



What are you talking about? Iraq has no army. Their entire army was disbanded in 2003. Those who fight/fought ISIS are not soldiers. At most people with 3 months of military experience and with no motivation to fight for a regime.

Had this been pre-2003 ISIS would be dealt with by Saddam Hussein in the matter of months.

Syria has been in the middle of a 4 year long civil war.

Kurds are worse fighters. They would have been steamrolled by ISIS had it not been for Al-Assad regime, Syrian opposition, Iraqi regime and Western bombardments. We saw what happened in Ain al-Arab and in Northern Iraq.

Also the same ISIS is the most feared terrorist group on the planet and the same ISIS predecessor (Al-Qaeda in Iraq) killed many more American and coalition soldiers than anyone has done since the Vietcong.

USA could conquer Germany in a matter of weeks too. They even have military bases. I once draw past one near Frankfurt am Main. Your point?

Anyway your comparison is a joke and you showcase your lack of knowledge about the conflicts in Syria and Iraq. Another anti-Arab clown that moreover lives in Egypt apparently. A disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Since February 2015, Syria has entered its 4th year of a full, intense and bloody war. One year ago, in May 2014, despite a few setbacks, loyalists (Syrian government) seemed to hold firmly after series of important battles in 2013 reasserting their control over important and strategic areas such as Aleppo or near the Lebanon border. At the same time, rebels suffered both loyalists offensive and a deadly infighting with the Islamic State of Iraq and Sham (ISIS), later renamed Islamic State (IS). In such a complex and dynamic war, one could imagine that the situation was to change, and indeed dramatic events such as the offensives of the Islamic State led to a very different strategic situation one year after.





Click on image to enlarge it

*The 2014 Islamic State offensive*

In June 2014, the sudden invasion of Iraq by the Islamic State, and the fall of Mossul, led to a quick strengthening of the jihadist group. In the same time, they achieved to conquer the remaining rebels-held areas in Deirez-Zor and Raqqah in Syria. These conquests mostly happened by receiving allegiance of rebels groups, while the others fled to Western Syria or, in some rare cases (such as the Shaytat tribe) tried to resist. During the summer of 2014, the IS turned their attention to some isolated loyalist army bases (Regiment 17, Regiment 121, Tabqah air-base, and Ayn Isa) and stormed them. The result was heavy human losses for the government troops, as well as important stock of weapons an ammunitions seized by the IS.

The IS also increased their presence in the Syrian desert, giving permanent pressure to loyalist-held gas fields as well as to their supply roads (Hama – Aleppo and Homs – Deirez-Zor). As a result, Palmyra was conquerred after 7 days of fighting on May 21, rising high concern in the international community about the fate of the city relics. In addition, they achieved to advance further to the West in rebels-held areas in Suwaydaa, Damascus (South Ghouta and Yarmuk camp) and in the Qalamoun mountains near the Lebanese border.

*Resistance of the Kurds and intervention of the International coalition*

In the North, in September 2014, the IS launched a wide-scale campaign in order to conquer the Kobane canton which was ruled by a Kurdish PKK affiliated militia, the People’s Protection Units (YPG). The sudden attack advanced very quickly to the streets of Kobane city where a 4-months heroic resistance from the YPG stopped the jihadists. The battle could have lasted for a long time, but the US-led international coalition started to bomb IS targets in Kobane, giving an important strategic support to the embattled defenders. After months of street fighting, the YPG which received help from some Free Syrian Army (FSA) and Iraqi Peshmerga units, succeeded in breaking the Kobane siege in January 2015, and started a Reconquista war which is still continuing in May 2015.

Further in the East, in the al-Jazeera canton which is the most important Kurdish-held territory in Syria, the IS advance reached the Iraqi border post of Yarubiyah, threatening a major supply road for YPG. In December 2014, the Peshmergas in Iraq launched an offensive vs the IS to recapture Yazidis-inhabited areas in Mount Sinjar. At the same time, YPG attacked the IS positions on the other side of the border and liberated several areas. A few weeks later, the YPG captured cities of Tal-Hamis and Tal-Brak. On the Western side of al-Jazeera canton and of Hasakah city, the IS conquered the south bank of Khabur river, capturing hundreds of Syriac and Assyrian civilians, and reached the gates of Tal-Tamer, biggest Christian town in the area. However, by the end of April 2015, the YPG, helped by Syriac militias (MFS) and some Arab (Sanadid tribe), launched a powerful counter-offensive West of Tal-Tamer and in Khabur valley and advanced quickly, cutting Hasakah-Aleppo road, and aiming toward Mount Abdel-Aziz where IS logistic bases are located.

*Rebels strengthening in the North and the South*

The non-IS rebels are composed of various alliances. The Free Syrian Army (moderate, FSA) lost some ground in the north after some infighting with Jabhat al-Nusra (jihadist al-Qaeda affiliated) led the former to take control of a large territory in the Idlib governorate. However, they are the strongest faction in South Syria near the Jordanian border (Daraa, Quneitrah, south Rif Dimashq). The Islamic Front (Islamists, IF) is based in all rebel-held areas, but has its strongests positions in Aleppo, Idlib and Damascus. Jabhat al-Nusra is mainly active in Aleppo, Idlib, Latakia and Qalamoun.

The rebels advanced regularly in the South, taking over important areas and cities such as Sheik Miskin, Quneitrah, and Bosra, and tried to advance further north toward South of Damascus. Good supply line with Jordanian border, good command and coordination, and foreign funding and logistical help can explain rebel successes in this area.

In the North, in December 2014, the rebels managed to capture remaining loyalist bases of WadiDeif and Hamidiyah, seizing important amounts of weapons and ammunitions. In March 2015, a new coalition called “Army of Conquest” managed to seize the provincial capital, Idlib and to capture Jisr ash-Shughur one month later, endangering remaining loyalist-held cities in the Idlib Governorate.

*Loyalists at best maintain stalemate*

The loyalists indeed experienced a difficult year and mostly managed to defend positionsat best, or retake some lost areas, paying heavy price in casualties and lost materials. They lost and recaptured Kessab in Latakia, gained and lost some villages in north Aleppo in a desperate attempt to reach a besieged chiite enclave, recaptured a part of lost territory in south Rif Dimashq and Quneitrah, lost and retook Shaer gas field, and most recently lost Palmyra. In Damascus itself, the loyalists did not succeed in further reducing the rebel pockets in East of South Ghoutah or in Jobar. However, some important Hezbollah involvement allowed the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) to make substantial gains in the Qalamoun mountains in May 2015, and in Deirez-Zor, they managed to resist to several attacks from the IS, still maintaining half of the city under government control.

In summary, the last year since May 2014 has seen a strong development of the Islamic State at the expense of the rebels (mainly by allegiance) and of the loyalists (by conquering). They were however unsuccessful in further advancing in the north where the Kurdish YPG managed to stop them with the help of the International coalition air-strikes. Although subject to sporadic infighting, rebel factions managed to gain territory in the South (Daraa) and in the north (mostly Idlib) and strengthened their positions in Aleppo. The loyalists experienced important defeats and had heavy casualties in losing some besieged army bases. Meanwhile, except along the Lebanese border where they get strong Hezbollah involvement, they mostly defended territory against rebels and IS attacks, and did not succeed in advancing in Damascus and Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hollande calls for new push on Syria political settlement after Palmyra - Israel News, Ynetnews

"Once again we call for the preparation of a new Geneva," he said after an EU summit in Riga, referring to earlier conferences aimed at brokering a transition from Assad to Western-back rebels who have also lost ground to Islamic State. "With a regime that is clearly weakened, and with a Bashar al-Assad who cannot be the future of Syria, we must build a new Syria which can be rid, naturally, of the regime and Bashar al-Assad but also, above all, of the terrorists.

.................

*Very funny, Hollande had no intention to call for Geneva conference when Assad was winning. But now that they realized Opposition is making big gains and their victory is inevitable, he not only wants to take credit for their victory, but also try to influence post-Assad process. Sorry Hollande, you and your West had nothing to do with with weakining of Assad regime, and you will absolutely have no say in the future of Syria or political transition. That's a decision that belongs to the mujahideen, they liberated it and they will get power. Not some stupid small secular party or your some foreign government in Europe or United states. And if you don't accept the will of the people, the world will be much more dangerous place to live in. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian military helicopters at Palmyra air base that was captured by the Islamic State militants after a battle with the Syrian government forces.





Islamic State kills dozens in Syria's Palmyra - The Hindu
Activists and officials said Islamic State (IS) fighters are combing Palmyra, detaining and killing dozens of people two days after seizing the historic Syrian town.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said IS fighters have killed 17 men and that it has unconfirmed reports of the killing of “tens” more.

Governor Talal Barazi of the central province of Homs, which includes Palmyra, said on Friday that IS fighters have abducted men and “might have committed massacres.”

The IS group has massacred hundreds of Syrian and Iraqi soldiers following past conquests, often boasting about the killings online.


----------



## Falcon29

Some reports that SAA broke siege in Jisr Al Shugur. Rebels from the north and going towards Hama, although still pretty far. 

It seems that ISIS is preparing an offensive on Tiyas and from there towards Homs. That will add to their presence near north-eastern side of homs. Homs could fall or be in more risk of falling before Hama. But Hezbollah is probably present in Qusayr area so it will be more difficult. 

ISIS can send forces to both Damascus areas and Homs but I doubt they have the numbers. 

Seems like ISIS is fighting over Deir Ezzor at this moment.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

ISIS will probably concentrate on consolidating themselves in Eastern Syria and conquering all of Deir ez-Zor.

All groups in Syria somehow cooperate as strange as this sounds (see my example in post 7421) as long as this benefit their short-term plans so ISIS, Al-Nusra, FSA/remaining Syrian opposition and YPG should concentrate on fighting the Al-Assad regime purely and his Shia terrorist militias.

ISIS should consolidate Eastern Syria along with YPG, Al-Nusra and FSA/Islamic Front/Syrian opposition groups Northern Syria and FSA/Syrian opposition group should focus on the South (Daraa). All simoultaniously more or less. Turkey, Jordan, KSA should aid FSA and the Islamic Front. That would be the death of the regime.

Simiarily the Palestinian diaspora in Syria should be armed against the Al-Assad regime. The West would be unable to do anything about it.

Had ISIS not been attacking everyone and not been this radical Syria would have been liberated a long time ago and the most radical people/groups could have been eliminated once that occurred. The West would have supported this too.

All players in Syria have failed IMO with their plans because they were too passive when it mattered the most.

Of course people in Syria that live in cities and villages were they are starving to death, where electricity has been cut of by the regime, that are suffering from barrel bombs on a weekly basis will become "radicalized" and join the strongest party on the battlefield which is ISIS in Eastern Syria. People are idiots if they expected anything else. They would have "supported" ISIS in their place too.

If those cities were to be captured by the Al-Assad regime and his Nusrayri thugs they would all be killed. At least the men.

Let the strongest win. I have no reason not to believe that Syria will not be ruled by the Sunni Arab majority as it always were before the Al-Assad genocide family. The Nusaryis and Shias will pay for their crimes. Their chance of speaking out against the Al-Assad genocide passed eternities ago. No point of return now.

Terrorists must be dealt with harshly. The Syrian opposition should go all in and clean Syria once and for all. The Shia's are doing that with Iraq (where they will always fail) while we speak and their Shia fanboys have no problems with them doing that so neither should we in Syria or elsewhere.

King Salman should double the support to the Syrian opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> ISIS will probably concentrate on consolidating themselves in Eastern Syria and conquering all of Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> All groups in Syria somehow cooperate as strange as this sounds (see my example in post 7421) as long as this benefit their short-term plans so ISIS, Al-Nusra, FSA/remaining Syrian opposition and YPG should concentrate on fighting the Al-Assad regime purely and his Shia terrorist militias.
> 
> ISIS should consolidate Eastern Syria along with YPG, Al-Nusra and FSA/Islamic Front/Syrian opposition groups Northern Syria and FSA/Syrian opposition group should focus on the South (Daraa). All simoultaniously more or less. Turkey, Jordan, KSA should aid FSA and the Islamic Front. That would be the death of the regime.
> 
> Simiarily the Palestinian diaspora in Syria should be armed against the Al-Assad regime. The West would be unable to do anything about it.
> 
> Had ISIS not been attacking everyone and not been this radical Syria would have been liberated a long time ago and the most radical people/groups could have been eliminated once that occurred. The West would have supported this too.
> 
> All players in Syria have failed IMO with their plans because they were too passive when it mattered the most.



I think it's too late, ISIS will be accepted as part of Syrian opposition. The West already dropped its interest in the conflict. So that means like you said, the opposition whether Nusra, FSA, Sham front, Islamic front should just cooperate for interests of their people. It's not possible that they don't cooperate. Because look at Homs, ISIS and FSA are fighting there, ISIS is almost getting close to the area where FSA has presence in Homs. FSA is sieged there, if ISIS reaches it they will remove the siege. The only option is to cooperate, because if they fight it will ruin the whole Homs offensive. Either they cooperate or they will fight and eventually that FSA group will defect to ISIS. But also stall their gains. 

Palestinians are active in Syria and play big role, we just don't want to publicize it because Arabs start demeaning us a lot. By those Palestinias I don't mean the PLO/PFLP groups in Syria who side with regime. But even those are largely based in Yarmouk.

The only question is what to do afterwards in post-Assad Syria, well we don't know. Most likely someone will intervene whether Russia, West or Iran. And that will mean we don't need to worry about question of post-Assad Syria political transition. And whoever intervenes, Arabs will make a posiiton towards it, sadly it will still inflame region further but we can't afford to lose the country to outsiders after we liberated it. That's the important objective, not political transition or something else. Assuming that someone intervenes immediately or while rebels close in on Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I think it's too late, ISIS will be accepted as part of Syrian opposition. The West already dropped its interest in the conflict. So that means like you said, the opposition whether Nusra, FSA, Sham front, Islamic front should just cooperate for interests of their people. It's not possible that they don't cooperate. Because look at Homs, ISIS and FSA are fighting there, ISIS is almost getting close to the area where FSA has presence in Homs. FSA is sieged there, if ISIS reaches it they will remove the siege. The only option is to cooperate, because if they fight it will ruin the whole Homs offensive. Either they cooperate or they will fight and eventually that FSA group will defect to ISIS. But also stall their gains.
> 
> Palestinians are active in Syria and play big role, we just don't want to publicize it because Arabs start demeaning us a lot. By those Palestinias I don't mean the PLO/PFLP groups in Syria who side with regime. But even those are largely based in Yarmouk.
> 
> The only question is what to do afterwards in post-Assad Syria, well we don't know. Most likely someone will intervene whether Russia, West or Iran. And that will mean we don't need to worry about question of post-Assad Syria political transition. And whoever intervenes, Arabs will make a posiiton towards it, sadly it will still inflame region further but we can't afford to lose the country to outsiders after we liberated it. That's the important objective, not political transition or something else. Assuming that someone intervenes immediately or while rebels close in on Damascus.



Indeed.

During WW2 the Americans, British and French had no problems fighting alongside the Soviets (who had killed more people than the Nazis actually) to fight a bigger evil (Nazi Germany) in their eyes. Later they became sworn enemies as we all know.

I don't see a future for ISIS in Syria (small sleeper cells at most) nor should they become a part of a post-Assad Syria but we might as well use them to our advantage for the greater good. In this case removing the Al-Assad regime and his Shia terrorist groups.

They should reform and become regular Islamists. No problem then.

We are Sunni Muslims and Arabs and we thus stand with our brethren.

Syria will need a lot of stability post-Assad but I don't think that it will ever be as bad as Iraq is. 75% of Syria is Sunni Arab. Rest are Christian Arabs (peaceful people) and then you have Alawis, Turkmen (Shia and Sunni) and Kurds. Druze number less than 700.000 people and are peaceful people by large too.

The problem is the Alawi community. Or rather the pro-Assad Alawi community. In fact it would surprise me if even 5% of the Alawis were against the Al-Assad regime.

Anyway not worried about that. The Syrians themselves will decide what to do with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> ISIS will probably concentrate on consolidating themselves in Eastern Syria and conquering all of Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> All groups in Syria somehow cooperate as strange as this sounds (see my example in post 7421) as long as this benefit their short-term plans so ISIS, Al-Nusra, FSA/remaining Syrian opposition and YPG should concentrate on fighting the Al-Assad regime purely and his Shia terrorist militias.
> 
> ISIS should consolidate Eastern Syria along with YPG, Al-Nusra and FSA/Islamic Front/Syrian opposition groups Northern Syria and FSA/Syrian opposition group should focus on the South (Daraa). All simoultaniously more or less. Turkey, Jordan, KSA should aid FSA and the Islamic Front. That would be the death of the regime.
> 
> Simiarily the Palestinian diaspora in Syria should be armed against the Al-Assad regime. The West would be unable to do anything about it.
> 
> Had ISIS not been attacking everyone and not been this radical Syria would have been liberated a long time ago and the most radical people/groups could have been eliminated once that occurred. The West would have supported this too.
> 
> All players in Syria have failed IMO with their plans because they were too passive when it mattered the most.
> 
> Of course people in Syria that live in cities and villages were they are starving to death, where electricity has been cut of by the regime, that are suffering from barrel bombs on a weekly basis will become "radicalized" and join the strongest party on the battlefield which is ISIS in Eastern Syria. People are idiots if they expected anything else. They would have "supported" ISIS in their place too.
> 
> If those cities were to be captured by the Al-Assad regime and his Nusrayri thugs they would all be killed. At least the men.
> 
> Let the strongest win. I have no reason not to believe that Syria will not be ruled by the Sunni Arab majority as it always were before the Al-Assad genocide family. The Nusaryis and Shias will pay for their crimes. Their chance of speaking out against the Al-Assad genocide passed eternities ago. No point of return now.
> 
> Terrorists must be dealt with harshly. The Syrian opposition should go all in and clean Syria once and for all. The Shia's are doing that with Iraq (where they will always fail) while we speak and their Shia fanboys have no problems with them doing that so neither should we in Syria or elsewhere.
> 
> King Salman should double the support to the Syrian opposition.




are you insane ISIS and YPG working together?


you love to throw that word genocide around for al-assad, but it's ISIS who is mass murdering sunnis and non-sunnies in droves, and taking slaves 


the mind of a radical sunni is disturbing


----------



## ResurgentIran

Its too early to speak about outcomes, because of a few setbacks, albeit they all came in a short time frame.
SAA was also seemingly on the brink of collapse, just before the tide reversed in 2013.

This is going to be a conflict that will span several years, possibly decades. It would be foolish to think it is over for SAA and Hezbollah.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> are you insane ISIS and YPG working?
> 
> 
> and you are talking about Al-Assad genocide but isn't it the radial sunni group ISIS that is real threat to humanity and genocide of minorities



They have already "worked" together. Just like ISIS and the Al-Assad regime have worked together. The Al-Assad regime buys most of their oil from ISIS. In return the Al-Assad regime gives them electricity. This is no joke. Read about it.

ISIS are a separate problem and nobody sees them as part of the future outside of a minority. Why don't you read my posts? Start with reading post 7428.

The Al-Assad regime has killed more people just by using their barrel bombs than ISIS have. They are the most genocidal part in Syria of all.


----------



## C130

Saif al-Arab said:


> They have already "worked" together. Just like ISIS and the Al-Assad regime have worked together. The Al-Assad regime buys most of their oil from ISIS. In return the Al-Assad regime gives them electricity. This is no joke. Read about it.
> 
> ISIS are a separate problem and nobody sees them as part of the future outside of a minority. Why don't you read my posts? Start with reading post 7428.
> 
> The Al-Assad regime has killed more people just by using their barrel bombs than ISIS have. They are the most genocidal part in Syria of all.




you honestly think when Al-Assad is defeated and gone that ISIS is just going to fade back to being normal decent Muslims ?
their whole agenda is a caliphate and the subjugation of non-muslims and kaffirs.

i ask you is the world better off with syria regime or the mass murdering cave man thinking ISIS headchoppers,.... think about it. controlled and checked tyranny from uncontrolled and choatic evil tyranny 


and yes the barrel bombs are crude and wrong, but what can you do when you can't get advance weaponry from Russia and Iran to fight them. It's not like they have the resources of the U.S or Israel.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Also you don't understand one thing. Before the Syrian civil war the word "Kurd" did not exist in Syria. Kurds were not recognized as a people nor their language. YGP's main objective is to create a Syrian KRG in Northern Syria and their main opponents were/are the Syrian regime. They know that everyone will stand with them against ISIS on the other hand if Al-Assad wins they will probably only be recognized as a people and their language will be recognized too but probably no autonomy. 

YGP are no allies of either the Al-Assad regime or ISIS but they can "work" with both as long as this benefits them. For instance they can focus on 1 party instead of 2. If they make a ceasefire with ISIS so all can concentrate on attacking the Al-Assad regime they will only have 1 enemy left (ISIS) which the whole world is against.

This should be very simple.

Simiarily ISIS is not focusing on attacking KRG anymore. They have shifted their entire focus on the Abadi regime. Does that mean that they love KRG or are allies? Of course not.

Kurds have their own agenda just like ISIS.

FSA/Syrian opposition's agenda on the other hand is called Syria.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Indeed.
> 
> During WW2 the Americans, British and French had no problems fighting alongside the Soviets (who had killed more people than the Nazis actually) to fight a bigger evil (Nazi Germany) in their eyes. Later they became sworn enemies as we all know.
> 
> I don't see a future for ISIS in Syria (small sleeper cells at most) nor should they become a part of a post-Assad Syria but we might as well use them to our advantage for the greater good. In this case removing the Al-Assad regime and his Shia terrorist groups.
> 
> They should reform and become regular Islamists. No problem then.
> 
> We are Sunni Muslims and Arabs and we thus stand with our brethren.
> 
> Syria will need a lot of stability post-Assad but I don't think that it will ever be as bad as Iraq is. 75% of Syria is Sunni Arab. Rest are Christian Arabs (peaceful people) and then you have Alawis, Turkmen (Shia and Sunni) and Kurds. Druze number less than 700.000 people and are peaceful people by large too.
> 
> The problem is the Alawi community. Or rather the pro-Assad Alawi community. In fact it would surprise me if even 5% of the Alawis were against the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> Anyway not worried about that. The Syrians themselves will decide what to do with them.



I don't think Alawi's are as pro-Assad as we make them. Some of them don't want to fight this war. Problem is either way Iran/Hezbollah/Iraqi militias will flood Syria with their members to prolong war/prevent political solution. In essence, Syrian Alawi's have no say in this conflict. They are ordered to listen and follow what Iran/Hezbollah demand. Many Syrian Alawi's are just secular nationalists who don't share the twelver Shia ideology that Iran does. But as I said, Iran is forcing itself unto Syria. So my opinion is Syrian opposition should just integrate them into the society afterwards. Unless they all flee to Lebanon. 

Yeah, ISIS should reform itself. It should stop targeting journalists of foreign nations and focus on cooperating with rebels and don't target minorities. Then they can be involved in political transition. But political transition with everyone armed is risky procedure. If someone doesn't get what they will want then fighting will occur. Whatever is done, they all agree on forming Islamic state for Syria. So they should do that and hold back arms. Then rebuild government institutions, and give equal power sharing amongst groups.


----------



## C130

Saif al-Arab said:


> Also you don't understand one thing. Before the Syrian civil war the word "Kurd" did not exist in Syria. Kurds were not recognized as a people nor their language. YGP's main objective is to create a Syrian KRG in Northern Syria and their main opponents were/are the Syrian regime. They know that everyone will stand with them against ISIS on the other hand if Al-Assad wins they will probably only be recognized as a people and their language will be recognized too but probably no autonomy.
> 
> YGP are no allies of either the Al-Assad regime or ISIS but they can "work" with both as long as this benefits them. For instance they can focus on 1 party instead of 2. If they make a ceasefire with ISIS so all can concentrate on attacking the Al-Assad regime they will only have 1 enemy left (ISIS) which the whole world is against.
> 
> This should be very simple.
> 
> Simiarily ISIS is not focusing on attacking KRG anymore. They have shifted their entire focus on the Abadi regime. Does that mean that they love KRG or are allies? Of course not.
> 
> Kurds have their own agenda just like ISIS.
> 
> FSA/Syrian opposition's agenda on the other hand is called Syria.




ISIS isn't messing with the Kurds because they got their asses handed to them by the YPG (with the help of coalition airstrikes) but nonetheless the Kurds are the only ones who have repulsed ISIS again and again and gaining back territory from ISIS.

YPG and the Kurds have a better future allying up with Syria regime than working with ISIS.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> you honestly think when Al-Assad is defeated and gone that ISIS is just going to fade back to being normal decent Muslims ?
> their whole agenda is a caliphate and the subjugation of non-muslims and kaffirs.
> 
> i ask you is the world better off with syria regime or the mass murdering cave man thinking ISIS headchoppers,.... think about it. controlled and checked tyranny from uncontrolled and choatic evil tyranny
> 
> 
> and yes the barrel bombs are crude and wrong, but what can you do when you can't get advance weaponry from Russia and Iran to fight them. It's not like they have the resources of the U.S or Israel.



What? I already told you that ISIS has no future in Syria.

All groups will eventually reform if that means that their presence in country x or y or community x or y will be strengthened this way. Look at Taliban. Before the US invasion in 2001 they were much more radical than now. Today they are cooperating with the US.

Taliban open to peace talks, but only if all U.S. forces leave Afghanistan - The Washington Post

Did the Taliban and the US not engage in dialogue in Qatar not long ago?

I can give you another example from Shia's. In Iraq there is a group called the "Mahdi Army" led by a retarded cleric by the name Muqtada al-Sadr. His group once fought the Americans but they have now dropped their arms and are now part of the Iraqi government/opposition!

Many examples. Not saying that it is realistic but it could happen.

Being an Islamist is not problem for me. Many are that in the Arab/Muslim world. It's not a crime.

Beheadings. So what? How is that any worse than barrel bombings, mass-shootings, torture to death etc. The Al-Assad regime are as brutal if not more.



C130 said:


> ISIS isn't messing with the Kurds because they got their asses handed to them by the YPG (with the help of coalition airstrikes) but nonetheless the Kurds are the only ones who have repulsed ISIS again and again and gaining back territory from ISIS.
> 
> YPG and the Kurds have a better future allying up with Syria regime than working with ISIS.



False nonsense. ISIS steamrolled the Kurds. Only the US/Arab bombardments of Syria saved them. Same story in Northern Iraq. Kurds are nothing special and overrated by the Western media. Kurds would not stand a chance against the armies of Syria and Iraq as poor and divided as they are and despite being led by dictators. If they are so great it's strange that they are stateless and have been ruled by Arabs in Iraq and Syria for centuries and by Turks and Iranians in Turkey and Iran.


----------



## C130

Saif al-Arab said:


> What? I already told you that ISIS has no future in Syria.
> 
> All groups will eventually reform if that means that their presence in country x or y or community x or y will be strengthened this way. Look at Taliban. Before the US invasion in 2001 they were much more radical than now. Today they are cooperating with the US.
> 
> Taliban open to peace talks, but only if all U.S. forces leave Afghanistan - The Washington Post
> 
> Did the Taliban and the US not engage in dialogue in Qatar not long ago?
> 
> I can give you another example from Shia's. In Iraq there is a group called the "Mahdi Army" led by a retarded cleric by the name Muqtada al-Sadr. His group once fought the Americans but they have now dropped their arms and are now part of the Iraqi government/opposition!
> 
> Many examples. Not saying that it is realistic but it could happen.
> 
> Being an Islamist is not problem for me. Many are that in the Arab/Muslim world. It's not a crime.
> 
> Beheadings. So what? How is that any worse than barrel bombings, mass-shootings, torture to death etc. The Al-Assad regime are as brutal if not more.




wow really ISIS has no future in Syria 

comparing the tame Taliban to ISIS who make the Taliban and Al-Qaeda look like children in their tactics and brutality 

Kurds have a better future with the status quo than with a uncertain future with ISIS winning in Iraq and Syria.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> wow really ISIS has no future in Syria
> 
> comparing the tame Taliban to ISIS who make the Taliban and Al-Qaeda look like children in their tactics and brutality



I will be proven right as almost always and I will be sure to tag you here if I am still here on PDF. I predicted todays' Iraq 2 years ago here on PDF. Read my old posts. I also wrote that al-Douri was never killed. Proven right again a few months later. Wrote that KSA will not invade Yemen immediately as that would make no sense, was proven right again. Same story with Yemen that I wrote about in September 2014.

You are obviously not reading what I am writing. Never mind, the genocidal Al-Assad regime will be removed and they are bleeding heavily right now. Soon the main artery will be cut.

Also soon your idiotic Barack Hussein Obama will be gone (God bless his grandmother who performed hajj not long ago though) and the Republicans will return and you know what that means. Let our Arab lobbyists in the US do their job that they almost always do to perfection.



Falcon29 said:


> I don't think Alawi's are as pro-Assad as we make them. Some of them don't want to fight this war. Problem is either way Iran/Hezbollah/Iraqi militias will flood Syria with their members to prolong war/prevent political solution. In essence, Syrian Alawi's have no say in this conflict. They are ordered to listen and follow what Iran/Hezbollah demand. Many Syrian Alawi's are just secular nationalists who don't share the twelver Shia ideology that Iran does. But as I said, Iran is forcing itself unto Syria. So my opinion is Syrian opposition should just integrate them into the society afterwards. Unless they all flee to Lebanon.
> 
> Yeah, ISIS should reform itself. It should stop targeting journalists of foreign nations and focus on cooperating with rebels and don't target minorities. Then they can be involved in political transition. But political transition with everyone armed is risky procedure. If someone doesn't get what they will want then fighting will occur. Whatever is done, they all agree on forming Islamic state for Syria. So they should do that and hold back arms. Then rebuild government institutions, and give equal power sharing amongst groups.



Bro, from my knowledge every Alawi family has lost son's and male relatives in the war. Why? Because their people are fully behind the Al-Assad regime.

No, they can't flood anything once most of Syria is under the control of anti-Assad groups/movements. They won't come from Turkey in the north. Nor Israel. Nor Jordan. Their only option is tiny Southern Lebanon which is impossible. The Sunnis of Lebanon and the Christians are not interested in another civil war. Hezbollah can only do so much. They are already suffering a lot.

Their only route is Iraq and guess what people inhabit the border regions of Syria? Yes, Iraqi Sunni Arabs who by large are anti-Abadi regime and who arguably hate Farsis more than all other Arabs, lol. They will slaughter them before they even set foot in Syria. Right now their only way of going to Syria is Damascus and the regime held areas.

Also they can never win a war of attrition. There are 1.3 billion Sunnis. 200 million Sunnis. I think that KSA has more people ready to wage this grand battle of civilizations than Shias have in total, lol.

Alawis cannot be trusted IMO.

I personally don't ever think that ISIS will reform (unless they will be facing extinction) but it would be a good thing for all parties if they did. That's not relevant today though as this probably will happen long after Al-Assad will be removed because afterwards their presence will not be needed. They are only present in Syria due to the civil war. Like always such groups are present in this climate. Once a country stabilizes they have no place in any society and people won't accept them. Outside of the tiny minority like always. That's why ISIS like groups are not present in stable countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I will be proven right as almost always and I will be sure to tag you here if I am still here on PDF. I predicted todays' Iraq 2 years ago here on PDF. Read my old posts. I also wrote that al-Douri was never killed. Proven right again a few months later. Wrote that KSA will not invade Yemen immediately as that would make no sense, was proven right again. Same story with Yemen that I wrote about in September 2014.
> 
> You are obviously not reading what I am writing. Never mind, the genocidal Al-Assad regime will be removed and they are bleeding heavily right now. Soon the main artery will be cut.
> 
> Also soon your idiotic Barack Hussein Obama will be gone (God bless his grandmother who performed hajj not long ago though) and the Republicans will return and you know what that means. Let our Arab lobbyists in the US do their job that they almost always do to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, from my knowledge every Alawi family has lost son's and male relatives in the war. Why? Because their people are fully behind the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> No, they can't flood anything once most of Syria is under the control of anti-Assad groups/movements. They won't come from Turkey in the north. Nor Israel. Nor Jordan. Their only option is tiny Southern Lebanon which is impossible. The Sunnis of Lebanon and the Christians are not interested in another civil war. Hezbollah can only do so much. They are already suffering a lot.
> 
> Their only route is Iraq and guess what people inhabit the border regions of Syria? Yes, Iraqi Sunni Arabs who by large are anti-Abadi regime and who arguably hate Farsis more than all other Arabs, lol. They will slaughter them before they even set foot in Syria. Right now their only way of going to Syria is Damascus and the regime held areas.
> 
> Also they can never win a war of attrition. There are 1.3 billion Sunnis. 200 million Sunnis. I think that KSA has more people ready to wage this grand battle of civilizations than Shias have in total, lol.
> 
> Alawis cannot be trusted IMO.
> 
> I personally don't ever think that ISIS will reform (unless they will be facing extinction) but it would be a good thing for all parties if they did. That's not relevant today though as this probably will happen long after Al-Assad will be removed because afterwards their presence will not be needed. They are only present in Syria due to the civil war. Like always such groups are present in this climate. Once a country stabilizes they have no place in any society and people won't accept them. Outside of the tiny minority like always. That's why ISIS like groups are not present in stable countries.



Alright, but they should be allowed to flee Lebanon. And if Hezbollah still does something stupid then rebels go into Lebanon. I think Shia's will end their adventure after fall of Assad regime. They would lose lots of morale. Problem is Iran will still have interest in igniting Saudi Arabia/Bahrain. If Shia's are still talking shit about how there will be 'revolution' in Saudi Arabia even after Assad regime fall then I'm afraid it will be time to start scaring them. And Arabs know well how to do that. Shia's need to get their priorities straight and stop believing in their delusional fantasies of Iranian hegemony over KSA. If their clerics don't stop with this sectarian bullshit I'm not sure what else we can do.

They cry victim but on daily basis are preaching that Saudi Arabia will fall under 'Ahl Al Bayt'(Iranian) control and that Sunni's are misguided, weak, servants of US/Israel. Their ambition of power is getting out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ISIS would not exist in Iraq had it not been for the idiotic US administration that criminalized all Iraqi public workers (almost) which was a idiotic move. Overnight 2 million or so people lost their jobs and livelihood. Later the fools incorporated the most radical ones in Camp Bucca in open prisons. ISIS was created there and later former Saddam Hussein officers joined ISIS. As I wrote ISIS is just the most extreme Sunni Arab organization post 2003. What did the incompetent Al-Maliki regime (a disgrace to the Bani Malik tribe) do the day after US left Iraq in December 2011? They freed all the prisoners.

After that Al-Maliki started a crusade against the Sunni Arab community, their politicians, murdered peaceful protestors, jailed Sunnis in the thousands, tortured them to death, violated the honor of women etc. The regime was asking for it.

The Iraqi regime was still paying public workers based in Mosul not long ago and ISIS use extortion on all business in Northern Iraq so the Iraqi regime was paying ISIS directly.

The leadership are not religious as numerous documents and persons that know the leaders have testified.

I wrote about this in this post.



Saif al-Arab said:


> IMO ISIS is simply the most extreme "Sunni" Arab opposition group against the changes in Iraq that have taken place since 2003.
> The leaders of the ISIS are all hardly religious if you read about their life's from people who knew them/know them and they cleverly have understood that a religious cause is the most powerful propaganda tool in the ME and this way they have been able to attract 1000's of people from across the world of all ethnicities, colors, social backgrounds etc. to fight for their cause.
> 
> If they had kept their Ba'athism ideology they would only have been able to attract a few Arab nationalists and they all had to share the exact ideology of Ba'athism which is a quite unique ideology. Adhere to socialism too which is not a big thing in the Arab world anymore post the Soviet collapse.
> 
> In reality that small influential/leading minority of ISIS leaders (all former Ba'athist's almost) are just interested in regaining power in Iraq. Not only there but in nearby Syria (especially Eastern Syria as Iraqi Arab nationalist have always claimed it to belong to Iraq) and now elsewhere too.
> Why stop in Western, Central and Northern Iraq? It was the same under Saddam who dreamt of becoming another Omar ibn Al-Khattab (ra) and rule the ME.
> 
> It all makes perfect sense. The common goal is power. Like with most things here in life.



Foreigners joining them do not even get a salary by ISIS, lol. Only food and accommodation while local Iraqis and Syrians are paid.

The foreign ISIS members are used as cannon fodder but the fools can't see it.

Those Ba'athi ISIS founding members/leaders are by no means stupid. It's actually hilarious what a few former Camp Bucca prisoners have created.



Falcon29 said:


> Alright, but they should be allowed to flee Lebanon. And if Hezbollah still does something stupid then rebels go into Lebanon. I think Shia's will end their adventure after fall of Assad regime. They would lose lots of morale. Problem is Iran will still have interest in igniting Saudi Arabia/Bahrain. If Shia's are still talking shit about how there will be 'revolution' in Saudi Arabia even after Assad regime fall then I'm afraid it will be time to start scaring them. And Arabs know well how to do that. Shia's need to get their priorities straight and stop believing in their delusional fantasies of Iranian hegemony over KSA. If their clerics don't stop with this sectarian bullshit I'm not sure what else we can do.
> 
> They cry victim but on daily basis are preaching that Saudi Arabia will fall under 'Ahl Al Bayt'(Iranian) control and that Sunni's are misguided, weak, servants of US/Israel. Their ambition of power is getting out of control.



The guilty ones should not be allowed scot free if you ask me but I have lost all patience. Only a harsh hand works in today's ME. I cannot ever trust our nominal enemies. But I am not a Syrian so I will let them decide what to do with the regime that has mass-murdered them, destroyed Syria etc. My prediction is that it won't be pretty for the males.

Bahrain is no problem. It's fully in control of the Bahraini government and there is also a US military base. KSA is next door. Nothing will happen there. Nor in KSA's Eastern Province.

The main "threats" are the Houthi's, Hezbollah, Shia militias in Iraq and the Al-Assad regime outside of the Mullah's of Iran of course.

Ordinary Shia Arabs = brothers.

Shia Arab Wilayat al-Faqih slaves = traitors.

No more explanation needed IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Al-Kurdi said:


>


What is the reason for the regime forces staying and been encircled in Qamashio or near Hasakah? It shows no importance for them there?


----------



## Falcon29

Saho said:


> What is the reason for the regime forces staying in Qamashio or near Hasakah? It shows no importance for them there?



The map looks like bogus, it is showing too much desert land as 'presence'. When it's rather their presence in some cities. Wikipedia template shows real situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saho said:


> What is the reason for the regime forces staying and been encircled in Qamashio or near Hasakah? It shows no importance for them there?



Because Assad still belives he can recapture Syria. It's the only reason I can think of. If he had a brain, he would withdraw them(they control the airport) and strengthen their positions where they are under threat from rebels or ISIS. When YPG captured Til Barak and Til Hamis, it gave assadists the opportunity to attack IS from their bases south of Qamishlo probably hoping to connect with their forces in Hasakah but YPG did not allow them to by quickly taking over the remaining IS held villages. But other than that, many of the Arab "locals" were given alot of land by Assad and his father during the arabization of Kurdish areas. They would rather be under Assad control than ISIS or Kurdish control simply put. The oil is also in Kurdish control, I used to read that they bought alot of wheat from the Kurdish farmers but I have no idea how they would transport that to their own held areas.



Falcon29 said:


> The map looks like bogus, it is showing too much desert land as 'presence'. When it's rather their presence in some cities. Wikipedia template shows real situation.



the date is from 20th may so it does not show that dawla took the last Assad held border with Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

What "Arabization" of Northern Syria? Dozens of famous Arab scientist, poets, jurists etc. were born in what is today Southern Turkey and Northern Syria. As early as 1250 years ago.

1.5 million Arabs live in Southern Turkey and have done that BEFORE the Turkic migrations to Anatolia in the 11th century.

Arabs in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Simply put Arabs lived there before the word "Kurd" was even invented and before that various fellow Semitic peoples. Same story in Northern Iraq. Even all the city names (ancient cities) are Semitic.

For God's sake even the most populous Kurdish city in Turkey is named after an Arab tribe (Diyarbakir). Many Kurds have Arab ancestry.

Most of the oil is in Eastern Syria and is controlled by ISIS. Plenty of farmlands in Northern (Arab Syria) and Western Syria (Arab Alawi) too and most importantly the entire coast of Syria which connects it to the remaining world.

Regions of Southern Syria around Daraa are also fertile as well as all cities and lands along the Euphrates river.

I don't accept such rewriting of history my Kurdish friend.

@Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> What "Arabization" of Northern Syria? Dozens of famous Arab scientist, poets, jurists etc. were born in what is today Southern Turkey and Northern Syria. As early as 1250 years ago.
> 
> 1.5 million Arabs live in Southern Turkey and have done that BEFORE the Turkic migrations to Anatolia in the 11th century.
> 
> Arabs in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Simply put Arabs lived there before the word "Kurd" was even invented and before that various fellow Semitic peoples. Same story in Northern Iraq. Even all the city names (ancient cities) are Semitic.
> 
> For God's sake even the most populous Kurdish city in Turkey is named after an Arab tribe (Diyarbakir). Many Kurds have Arab ancestry.
> 
> Most of the oil is in Eastern Syria and is controlled by ISIS. Plenty of farmlands in Northern (Arab Syria) and Western Syria (Arab Alawi) too and most importantly the entire coast of Syria which connects it to the remaining world.
> 
> Regions of Southern Syria around Daraa are also fertile as well as all cities and lands along the Euphrates river.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax


Because they twisted and fabricate history

They claim that these lands are kurdish and they were arabzied which is false claim 

Its the other way around these lands mentioned in the books in yaqot al hamawi and in masoud and al tabari,inb kathir,and inb al athir 

Their lies is the same lies of the so called arabs in iran

And the arabs in the gulf 

They claim that the gulf is arab and iran changed it into persian while its the other way around
The same lie of iran persinize the gulf is the same lie of arabziation of northern Syria which is kurdification
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mu%27jam_al-[url="http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shahnameh"]Shahnameh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/URL]

Before they massacred the Assyrians and stole their lands when you tell them this Assyrian land they tell you where are the Assyrians after they massacred them

Today they do the same to the Syriacs so when you tell them this is Syriac lands they will tell you where are the Syriacs if that is their lands of course after force them to leave and steal their land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> What "Arabization" of Northern Syria? Dozens of famous Arab scientist, poets, jurists etc. were born in what is today Southern Turkey and Northern Syria. As early as 1250 years ago.
> 
> 1.5 million Arabs live in Southern Turkey and have done that BEFORE the Turkic migrations to Anatolia in the 11th century.
> 
> Arabs in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Simply put Arabs lived there before the word "Kurd" was even invented and before that various fellow Semitic peoples. Same story in Northern Iraq. Even all the city names (ancient cities) are Semitic.
> 
> For God's sake even the most populous Kurdish city in Turkey is named after an Arab tribe (Diyarbakir). Many Kurds have Arab ancestry.
> 
> Most of the oil is in Eastern Syria and is controlled by ISIS. Plenty of farmlands in Northern (Arab Syria) and Western Syria (Arab Alawi) too and most importantly the entire coast of Syria which connects it to the remaining world.
> 
> Regions of Southern Syria around Daraa are also fertile as well as all cities and lands along the Euphrates river.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax




"On 23 August 1962, the government conducted a special population census only for the province of _Jazira_, which was predominantly Kurdish. As a result, around 120,000 Kurds in Jazira (20% of Syrian Kurds) were stripped of their Syrian citizenship. In fact, the inhabitants had Syrian identity cards and were told to hand them over to the administration for renewal. However, many of those Kurds who submitted their cards received nothing in return. Many were arbitrarily categorized as _ajanib_ ('aliens'), while others who did not participate in the census were categorised as _maktumin_ ('unregistered'), an even lower status than the _ajanib_; for all intents and purposes, these unregistered Kurds did not exist in the eyes of the state. They could not get jobs, become educated, own property, participate in politics, or even get married. In some cases, classifications varied even within Kurdish families: parents had citizenship but not their children, a child could be a citizen but nor his or her brothers and sisters. Those Kurds who lost their citizenship were often dispossessed of their lands, which were given by the state to Arab settlers.[33] A media campaign was launched against the Kurds with slogans such as _Save Arabism in Jazira!_ and _Fight the Kurdish Menace!_.[34]

These policies in the Jazira region coincided with the beginning of Barzani's uprising in Iraqi Kurdistan and discovery of oilfields in the Kurdish inhabited areas of Syria. In June 1963, Syria took part in the Iraqi military campaign against the Kurds by providing aircraft, armoured vehicles and a force of 6,000 soldiers. Syrian troops crossed the Iraqi border and moved into Kurdish town of Zakho in pursuit of Barzani's fighters[35]"

*"Arab cordon[edit]*
In 1965, the Syrian government decided to create an Arab cordon (_Hizam Arabi_) in the Jazira region along the Turkish border. The cordon was 300 kilometers long and 10-15 kilometers wide, stretched from the Iraqi border in the east to _Ras Al-Ain_ in the west. The implementation of the _Arab cordon_ plan began in 1973 and Bedouin Arabs were brought in and resettled in Kurdish areas. The toponymy of the area such as village names were Arabized. According to the original plan, some 140,000 Kurds had to be deported to the southern desert near _Al-Raad_. Although Kurdish farmers were dispossessed of their lands, they refused to move and give up their houses. Among these Kurdish villagers, those who were designated as alien are not allowed to own property, to repair a crumbling house or to build a new one.[36]"


Having an Arab name does not make you Arab. Al-jazira was an ethnic Kurd not Arab to set an example.

Mount Judi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The relation of the names _Qardu_ and _Judi_ is unclear. The origin of _Judi_ is less clear. It is usually interpreted as a corrupted version of the same name, via _al-gurdi_ (Reynolds 2004). The proposal that the two names are ultimately the same was first advanced by the English Orientalist George Sale in his translation of the Qur'an published in 1734. Sale's footnote reads:
This mountain [al-Judi] is one of those that divide Armenia on the south, from Mesopotamia, and that part of Assyria which is inhabited by the Curds, from whom the mountains took the name Cardu, or Gardu, by the Greeks turned into Gordyae, and other names. ... Mount Al-Judi (which seems to be a corruption, though it be constantly so written by the Arabs, for Jordi, or Giordi) is also called Thamanin ..., probably from a town at the foot of it.

The Syrians of the east Tigris had a legend of the ark resting on the _Djûdi_ mountain in the land of Corduene (_Kard_, _Korchayk_, _Carduchoi_). This legend may in origin have been independent of the Genesis account of Noah's flood, rooted in the more general Near Eastern flood legends, but following Christianization of the Syrians, from about the 2nd century AD, it became associated with the Mountains of Ararat where Noah landed according to Genesis, and from Syria also this legend also spread to the Armenians. The Armenians did not traditionally associate Noah's landing site with Mount Ararat, known natively as _Masis_, but until the 11th century continued to associate Noah's ark with Mount Judi.[2]

Corduene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The name Kurd predates the arrival of Iranic tribes such as the Medes.

Arabs did not live there before the name "Kurd" came into existence. Ethnic Arabs were living in the Arabian peninsula.

As do many Arabs have Kurdish ancestry, Al-Barazi, Al-Kurdi and several other family names. Just look at the Druze leader Jumblatt.

Kurds do not call Diyarbakir for Diyarbakir but for Amed.

"Following the Arab conquests in the seventh century, the Arab Bakr tribe occupied this region,[4] which became known as the _Diyar Bakr_ ("landholdings of the Bakr tribe", in Arabic: ديار بكر _Diyar Bakr_).[5][6] In 1937, Atatürk visited Diyarbekir and, after expressing uncertainty on the exact etymology of the city, ordered that it be renamed "Diyarbakır", which means "land of copper" in Turkish after the abundant resources of copper around the city.[7]"

Just how Arabs settled in Kurdistan(Diyarbakir), Kurds settled in Arab land(Hisn Al Akrad), Jabal Kurd etc

Dude, why did an discussion about Assad become an ethnic Kurd-Arab problem, about who got oil and who has fertile land, jeez. You have some issues.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Because they twisted and fabricate history
> 
> They claim that these lands are kurdish and they were arabzied which is false claim
> 
> Its the other way around these lands mentioned in the books in yaqot al hamawi and in masoud and al tabari,inb kathir,and inb al athir
> 
> Their lies is the same lies of the so called arabs in iran
> 
> And the arabs in the gulf
> 
> They claim that the gulf is arab and iran changed it into persian while its the other way around
> The same lie of iran persinize the gulf is the same lie of arabziation of northern Syria which is kurdification
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mu%27jam_al-Shahnameh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Before they massacred the Assyrians and stole their lands when you tell them this Assyrian land they tell you where are the Assyrians after they massacred them
> 
> Today they do the same to the Syriacs so when you tell them this is Syriac lands they will tell you where are the Syriacs if that is their lands of course after force them to leave and steal their land



I agree regarding the Kurds.

Regarding the Iranian Arabs then they were indeed not natives but neither were the Persians. The Persians claim to descend from the steppes of Central Asia (Andronovo). The natives of that region of Iran were Elamite people (nothing to do with Iranian peoples) and they were neighbors of Semitic people and heavily influenced by them. They undoubtedly had more to do with neighboring Semites than Iranian tribes (nomads back then) that had not even settled in the ME yet. Most Iranians of Southern Iran and Western Iran are mixtures of Elamites, Semites and Iranian tribes. Genetics proof that.

Regarding this idiotic name of the Gulf (could care less as Arabs have dozens of waters, even whole seas, rivers, straits etc. named after them from Morocco to Oman) then Arabs have indeed lived longer along the Gulf than Persians. Also most of the Gulf is inhabited by Arabs. Even many people along the Gulf in Iran are Arabs.

Anyway in reality that Gulf should be called the Gulf of Sumer or Gulf of Dilmun. The first known civilizations along the Gulf until date.

It's Really the Sumerian Gulf - NYTimes.com

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sumer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Assyrians and Syriacs hate the Kurds more than anybody else. With good reason. Anyway I have personally nothing against the Kurds as long as they do not try to rewrite history or steal ancient Arab/Semitic lands in Syria and Iraq.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> I agree regarding the Kurds.
> 
> Regarding the Iranian Arabs then they were indeed not natives but neither were the Persians. The Persians claim to descend from the steppes of Central Asia (Andronovo). The natives of that region of Iran were Elamite people (nothing to do with Iranian peoples) and they were neighbors of Semitic people and heavily influenced by them. They undoubtedly had more to do with neighboring Semites than Iranian tribes (nomads back then) that had not even settled in the ME yet. Most Iranians of Southern Iran and Western Iran are mixtures of Elamites, Semites and Iranian tribes. Genetics proof that.
> 
> Regarding this idiotic name of the Gulf (could care less as Arabs have dozens of waters, even whole seas, rivers, straits etc. named after them from Morocco to Oman) then Arabs have indeed lived longer along the Gulf than Persians. Also most of the Gulf is inhabited by Arabs. Even many people along the Gulf in Iran are Arabs.
> 
> Anyway in reality that Gulf should be called the Gulf of Sumer or Gulf of Dilmun. The first known civilizations along the Gulf until date.
> 
> It's Really the Sumerian Gulf - NYTimes.com
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sumer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Assyrians and Syriacs hate the Kurds more than anybody else. With good reason. Anyway I have personally nothing against the Kurds as long as they do not try to rewrite history or steal ancient Arab/Semitic lands in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI



The main difference between Kurds and Persians is that our iranic ancestors mixed with the native Hurrian groups living there meanwhile Persians with the elamites.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, May 21, 2015
A Free Syrian Army fighter fires a weapon inside a damaged building during clashes with forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad at the frontline in Handarat area, north of Aleppo May 21, 2015. REUTERS/Hosam Katan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Thursday, May 21, 2015
> A Free Syrian Army fighter fires a weapon inside a damaged building during clashes with forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad at the frontline in Handarat area, north of Aleppo May 21, 2015. REUTERS/Hosam Katan


Looks like a browning .303, I would say 50 cal but the barrel doesn't look like it, and IIRC only the .303 uses a tripod that goes up that high.

Anyways, SAA did NOT break siege on hospital. SAA in hospital have evacuated completely. Most of the dead bodies around the hospital are SAA bodies, not rebels' bodies as Assadists like @Serpentine would like to claim. Look at Hadi Abdallah's videos on YouTube and you'll see what I mean. A lot of the SAA were either killed or captured in their escape. Dozens escaped, but again most died or were captured.
And Serpentine, it DOES make sense that Assad would let ISIS in the Desert. Considering they've co-operated before with oil and electricity deals, it's not surprise that they will co-operate now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> What is the reason for the regime forces staying and been encircled in Qamashio or near Hasakah? It shows no importance for them there?


They can put flags there on empty hills and claim victory on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## C130

man just got done watching this ISIS propaganda , shakes my head. total slaughter. basically a turkey shoot.






ISIS firing on retreating SAA fighters. they must of been about 50 meters to 75 meters apart from one another, ISIS just firing on them with glee...almost all of the SAA soldiers don't even bother to shot back  it's like they abandoned their weapons and ammo.
but the real sad thing is ISIS bad aim literally not dropping anyone in what is shown in the video and they are firing within 100 meters  with AKs and PKMs but mostly hitting empty space and ground....









more retreating SAA getting fired at. most of them are just walking like they are in another world. when you can clearly see dust poofs from rounds hitting the ground all around them . I can only imagine the terror they must be feeling.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> man just got done watching this ISIS propaganda , shakes my head. total slaughter. basically a turkey shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS firing on retreating SAA fighters. they must of been about 50 meters to 75 meters apart from one another, ISIS just firing on them with glee...almost all of the SAA soldiers don't even bother to shot back  it's like they abandoned their weapons and ammo.
> but the real sad thing is ISIS bad aim literally not dropping anyone in what is shown in the video and they are firing within 100 meters  with AKs and PKMs but hitting air and ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more retreating SAA getting fired at. most of them are just walking like they are in another world. when you can clearly see dust poofs from rounds hitting the ground all around them . I can only imagine the terror they must be feeling.



Yes, "poor" Al-Assad soldiers. Now some of them will never mass-murderer more Syrians, drop more barrel bombs, torture more people to death etc.

In fact both the Al-Assad regime and ISIS should finish themselves off in such areas of Syria where there are no civilians instead of dropping barrel bombs/bombing Syrians.

Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

C130 said:


> man just got done watching this ISIS propaganda , shakes my head. total slaughter. basically a turkey shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS firing on retreating SAA fighters. they must of been about 50 meters to 75 meters apart from one another, ISIS just firing on them with glee...almost all of the SAA soldiers don't even bother to shot back  it's like they abandoned their weapons and ammo.
> but the real sad thing is ISIS bad aim literally not dropping anyone in what is shown in the video and they are firing within 100 meters  with AKs and PKMs but hitting air and ground.



No way they're 100 meters away, looks like 600 to 700 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

JUBA said:


> No way they're 100 meters away, looks like 600 to 700 meters.




I'm not talking about the camera point of view if that's what you mean. all those people at the bottom are ISIS and the line of people is SAA retreating.

you see the two red lines. that's how far they are apart from one another, and no way is that 600 to 700 meters  this is why I'm saying it was turkey shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*2012 Defense Intelligence Agency Document: West Will Facilitate Rise of Islamic State “in Order to Isolate the Syrian Regime” !!!!!!!*

*(To all the brainwashed and indoctrinated fools among us)*
*

2012 Defense Intelligence Agency Document: West Will Facilitate Rise of Islamic State “in Order to Isolate the Syrian Regime”By Brad Hoff



*
May 22, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "Levant Report " - On Monday, May 18, the conservative government watchdog group _Judicial Watch_ published a  selection of formerly classified documents obtained from the U.S. Department of Defense and State Department through a federal lawsuit.

While initial mainstream media  reporting is focused on the White House’s handling of the Benghazi consulate attack, a much “bigger picture” admission and confirmation is contained in one of the  Defense Intelligence Agency documents circulated in 2012: that an ‘Islamic State’ is desired in Eastern Syria to effect the West’s policies in the region.

Astoundingly, the newly declassified report states that for “THE WEST, GULF COUNTRIES, AND TURKEY [WHO] SUPPORT THE [SYRIAN] OPPOSITION… THERE IS THE POSSIBILITY OF ESTABLISHING A DECLARED OR UNDECLARED SALAFIST PRINCIPALITY IN EASTERN SYRIA (HASAKA AND DER ZOR), AND THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THE SUPPORTING POWERS TO THE OPPOSITION WANT, IN ORDER TO ISOLATE THE SYRIAN REGIME…”.

The  DIA report, formerly classified “SECRET//NOFORN” and dated August 12, 2012, was circulated widely among various government agencies, including CENTCOM, the CIA, FBI, DHS, NGA, State Dept., and many others.

The document shows that as early as 2012, U.S. intelligence predicted the rise of the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL or ISIS), but instead of clearly delineating the group as an enemy, the report envisions the terror group as a U.S. strategic asset.

While a number of analysts and journalists have documented long ago the role of western intelligence agencies in the formation and training of the armed opposition in Syria, this is the highest level internal U.S. intelligence confirmation of the theory that western governments fundamentally see ISIS as their own tool for regime change in Syria. The document matter-of-factly states just that scenario.

Forensic evidence,  video evidence, as well as recent admissions of high-level officials involved (see former Ambassador to Syria Robert Ford’s admissions  here and  here), have since proven the State Department and CIA’s material support of ISIS terrorists on the Syrian battlefield going back to at least 2012 and 2013 (for a clear example of “forensic evidence”: see UK-based  Conflict Armament Research’s report which traced the origins of Croatian anti-tank rockets recovered from ISIS fighters back to a  Saudi/CIA joint program via identifiable serial numbers).

The newly released  DIA report makes the following summary points concerning “ISI” (in 2012 “Islamic State in Iraq,”) and the soon to emerge ISIS:



Al-Qaeda drives the opposition in Syria

The West identifies with the opposition

The establishment of a nascent Islamic State became a reality only with the rise of the Syrian insurgency (there is no mention of U.S. troop withdrawal from Iraq as a catalyst for Islamic State’s rise, which is the contention of innumerable politicians and pundits; see section 4.D. below)

The establishment of a “Salafist Principality” in Eastern Syria is “exactly” what the external powers supporting the opposition want (identified as “the West, Gulf Countries, and Turkey”) in order to weaken the Assad government

“Safe havens” are suggested in areas conquered by Islamic insurgents along the lines of the Libyan model (which translates to so-called no-fly zones as a first act of ‘humanitarian war'; see 7.B.)

Iraq is identified with “Shia expansion” (8.C)

A Sunni “Islamic State” could be devastating to “unifying Iraq” and could lead to “the renewing facilitation of terrorist elements from all over the Arab world entering into Iraqi Arena.” (see last non-redacted line in  full PDF view.)

* _____________________________________________
The following is excerpted from the  seven page DIA declassified report (bold-facing is my own):
R 050839Z AUG 12
…
THE GENERAL SITUATION:
A. INTERNALLY, EVENTS ARE TAKING A CLEAR SECTARIAN DIRECTION.
B. THE SALAFIST [sic], THE MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD, AND AQI ARE THE MAJOR FORCES DRIVING THE INSURGENCY IN SYRIA.
C. THE WEST, GULF COUNTRIES, AND TURKEY SUPPORT THE OPPOSITION; WHILE RUSSIA, CHINA AND IRAN SUPPORT THE REGIME.
…
3. (C) Al QAEDA – IRAQ (AQI):… B. AQI SUPPORTED THE SYRIAN OPPOSITION FROM THE BEGINNING, BOTH IDEOLOGICALLY AND THROUGH THE MEDIA…
…
4.D. THERE WAS A REGRESSION OF AQI IN THE WESTERN PROVINCES OF IRAQ DURING THE YEARS OF 2009 AND 2010; HOWEVER, AFTER THE RISE OF THE INSURGENCY IN SYRIA, THE RELIGIOUS AND TRIBAL POWERS IN THE REGIONS BEGAN TO SYMPATHIZE WITH THE SECTARIAN UPRISING. THIS (SYMPATHY) APPEARED IN FRIDAY PRAYER SERMONS, WHICH CALLED FOR VOLUNTEERS TO SUPPORT THE SUNNI’S [sic] IN SYRIA.
…
7. (C) THE FUTURE ASSUMPTIONS OF THE CRISIS:
A. THE REGIME WILL SURVIVE AND HAVE CONTROL OVER SYRIAN TERRITORY.
B. DEVELOPMENT OF THE CURRENT EVENTS INTO PROXY WAR: …OPPOSITION FORCES ARE TRYING TO CONTROL THE EASTERN AREAS (HASAKA AND DER ZOR), ADJACENT TO THE WESTERN IRAQI PROVINCES (MOSUL AND ANBAR), IN ADDITION TO NEIGHBORING TURKISH BORDERS. WESTERN COUNTRIES, THE GULF STATES AND TURKEY ARE SUPPORTING THESE EFFORTS. THIS HYPOTHESIS IS MOST LIKELY IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE DATA FROM RECENT EVENTS,  WHICH WILL HELP PREPARE SAFE HAVENS UNDER INTERNATIONAL SHELTERING, SIMILAR TO WHAT TRANSPIRED IN LIBYA WHEN BENGHAZI WAS CHOSEN AS THE COMMAND CENTER OF THE TEMPORARY GOVERNMENT.
…
8.C. IF THE SITUATION UNRAVELS THERE IS THE POSSIBILITY OF ESTABLISHING A DECLARED OR UNDECLARED SALAFIST PRINCIPALITY IN EASTERN SYRIA (HASAKA AND DER ZOR), AND THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THE SUPPORTING POWERS TO THE OPPOSITION WANT, IN ORDER TO ISOLATE THE SYRIAN REGIME, WHICH IS CONSIDERED THE STRATEGIC DEPTH OF THE SHIA EXPANSION (IRAQ AND IRAN)
8.D.1. …ISI COULD ALSO DECLARE AN ISLAMIC STATE THROUGH ITS UNION WITH OTHER TERRORIST ORGANIZATIONS IN IRAQ AND SYRIA, WHICH WILL CREATE GRAVE DANGER IN REGARDS TO UNIFYING IRAQ AND THE PROTECTION OF ITS TERRITORY.

Â 2012 Defense Intelligence Agency document: West will facilitate 
rise of Islamic State “in order to isolate the Syrian regime” :Â Â 
Information Clearing House - ICH
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

C130 said:


> I'm not talking about the camera point of view if that's what you mean. all those people at the bottom are ISIS and the line of people is SAA retreating.
> 
> you see the two red lines. that's how far they are apart from one another, and no way is that 600 to 700 meters  this is why I'm saying it was turkey shoot.



Oh alright, i got you now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

*A Turkish bakery is producing 170,000 loaves of bread per day and sending them to Syria's needy







Radwan Alsaid fled Syria with his family when his home was attacked with barrel bombs.
Now he works at a Turkish bakery which provides a crucial lifeline to those still inside Syria.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 500

So far I've seen only 1 POW from hospital. Number of those who managed to reach the safe place is about dozen, number of killed slightly higher. The fate of majority is still unclear. Seems they are trapped/hide in some new place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

White Tiger said:


> *A Turkish bakery is producing 170,000 loaves of bread per day and sending them to Syria's needy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radwan Alsaid fled Syria with his family when his home was attacked with barrel bombs.
> Now he works at a Turkish bakery which provides a crucial lifeline to those still inside Syria.*



Very admirable work. Turkey is doing a lot for Syria. I am sure that the Syrian people will remember this. Much like Jordan and Lebanon are doing in terms of hosting Syrians. I wish that KSA could host more Syrian refugees. No direct border though although Syria lies very close to Northern KSA.

Looks like a very effective bakery. Good to see humanitarian work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U8200

It will be interesting to see what happens next month. There is a meeting between the p5+1 I think in which the lifting of sanctions on Iran will be decided on.

If they are lifted (which looks likely) Iran is going to have Billions of dollars coming in and can invest more heavily in Syria. Given the words of the deputy of Hezbollah recently, it seems that Iran's appetite for the conflict is not diminished and they're in it for the long haul.


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Very admirable work. Turkey is doing a lot for Syria. I am sure that the Syrian people will remember this. Much like Jordan and Lebanon are doing in terms of hosting Syrians. I wish that KSA could host more Syrian refugees. No direct border though although Syria lies very close to Northern KSA.
> 
> Looks like a very effective bakery. Good to see humanitarian work.



Lebanon's army and Hezbollah have been hassling the Syrian refugees though, which gets worse in times when Hezbollah is in dire situations in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> Lebanon's army and Hezbollah have been hassling the Syrian refugees though, which gets worse in times when Hezbollah is in dire situations in Syria.



Yes but the Sunni Arab and Christian Arab communities of Lebanon have helped a lot.

Jordan too. Massive help. Probably the most hard hit country by refugees. Big respect. I personally would have zero problems if KSA took in all the Syrian orphans (our brothers and sisters) and gave them KSA citizenship if they wish so.

Every Arab out there should know that KSA's doors are open to him/her IMO. We have a big responsibility and I would like to see more being done on this front.

We have communities of African, South East Asian, South Asian, Chinese, Turkish etc. origin (almost every community that you can think off due to hajj and umrah) who migrated centuries ago and sometimes more recently (before 1932) and settled and who are now citizens yet Arabs from all over the Arab world who have lived in KSA all their lives and sometimes their parents too are not citizens. They consider themselves as Saudi Arabians. They don't know any other country. It's an issue that we must look at and reconsider if you ask me. Lots of talented people among them too. Same with the non-Arabs.

I am not saying "open the borders" and give citizenship to the average Ali and Ibrahim from all over the Muslim world after 3 years and their entire families. Not at all as KSA would be flooded in the span of months if that occurred.

Remember in the 1990's when KSA opened it's doors to 100.000's of Iraqi Shia Arab refugees that escaped from Saddam? About 50.000 remain and they might as well have been given a citizenship. Many have started families in KSA and married locals or within their community.

My point is that the ones that have the most should give the most. We should not shun away from our responsibilities and YES I know that we are one of the biggest humanitarian donors already which is a thing to be proud of. This is a different type of help though. Can you fell me here brother?

Of course this would have economic implications and some xenophobic locals might dislike it but it might open up for necessary changes such as taxation to start with. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U8200

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes but the Sunni Arab and Christian Arab communities of Lebanon have helped a lot.
> 
> Jordan too. Massive help. Probably the most hard hit country by refugees. Big respect. I personally would have zero problems if KSA took in all the Syrian orphans (our brothers and sisters) and gave them KSA citizenship if they wish so.
> 
> Every Arab out there should know that KSA's doors are open to him/her IMO. We have a big responsibility and I would like to see more being done on this front.
> 
> Remember in the 1990's when KSA opened it's doors to 100.000's of Iraqi Shia Arab refugees that escaped from Saddam? About 50.000 remain and they might as well have been given a citizenship. Many have started families in KSA and married locals or within their community.
> 
> My point is that the ones that have the most should give the most. We should not shun away from our responsibilities and YES I know that we are one of the biggest humanitarian donors already which a thing to be proud of. This is a different type of help though. Can you fell me here brother?



Very noble of you.

Although one has to wonder why KSA along with all the other Arab countries decided that the 'palestinians' would remain in limbo for decades, despite most of them actually being originally from Egypt, Syria, Hijaz, Jordan etc.

900,000 Jewish refugees were taken in by Israel, put in temporary tent cities and then incorporated into the country.

It's almost as if you decided to leave them in order to create a festering sore in the region and keep the conflict with Israel burning.

A touch hypocritical there, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes but the Sunni Arab and Christian Arab communities of Lebanon have helped a lot.
> 
> Jordan too. Massive help. Probably the most hard hit country by refugees. Big respect. I personally would have zero problems if KSA took in all the Syrian orphans (our brothers and sisters) and gave them KSA citizenship if they wish so.
> 
> Every Arab out there should know that KSA's doors are open to him/her IMO. We have a big responsibility and I would like to see more being done on this front.
> 
> We have communities of African, South East Asian, South Asian, Chinese, Turkish etc. origin (almost every community that you can think off due to hajj and umrah) who migrated centuries ago and sometimes more recently (before 1932) and settled and who are now citizens yet Arabs from all over the Arab world who have lived in KSA all their lives and sometimes their parents too are not citizens. They consider themselves as Saudi Arabians. They don't know any other country. It's an issue that we must look at and reconsider if you ask me. Lots of talented people among them too. Same with the non-Arabs.
> 
> I am not saying "open the borders" and give citizenship to the average Ali and Ibrahim from all over the Muslim world after 3 years and their entire families. Not at all as KSA would be flooded in the span of months if that occurred.
> 
> Remember in the 1990's when KSA opened it's doors to 100.000's of Iraqi Shia Arab refugees that escaped from Saddam? About 50.000 remain and they might as well have been given a citizenship. Many have started families in KSA and married locals or within their community.
> 
> My point is that the ones that have the most should give the most. We should not shun away from our responsibilities and YES I know that we are one of the biggest humanitarian donors already which a thing to be proud of. This is a different type of help though. Can you fell me here brother?



Yeah, I'll tell you something which a lot of people don't know, Saudi Arabia have granted scholarships to thousands of Syrian students who got stuck abroad after the revolution started. Which includes payment of full tuition, best healthcare/Dental, and a monthly monthly stipend for other expenses. 

But as usual, Saudi Arabia, doesn't show off its full humanitarian effort, which is the absolute highest of any country on earth based on UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

U8200 said:


> Very noble of you.
> 
> Although one has to wonder why KSA along with all the other Arab countries decided that the 'palestinians' would remain in limbo for decades, despite most of them actually being originally from Egypt, Syria, Hijaz, Jordan etc.
> 
> 900,000 Jewish refugees were taken in by Israel, put in temporary tent cities and then incorporated into the country.
> 
> It's almost as if you decided to leave them in order to create a festering sore in the region and keep the conflict with Israel burning.
> 
> A touch hypocritical there, I think.



Palestinians have been given citizenship in dozens of Arab countries. Does Jordan ring any bells? They are pampered and have a "special" status among refugees in the Arab world. Also what the Al-Assad regime did or Lebanon does with some Palestinians (refugee camps) has nothing to do with the GCC. That's not how Palestinians live in the GCC.

Besides I don't speak for the pathetic Muslim regimes. If I was in power I would make the region much better in the span of months by simple measures. I suspect that most diaspora Arabs would.

Palestinians are a mixture of ancient local Semitic peoples of what is now Palestine (Southern Levant) and Arabs (mainly from Hijaz and nearby areas). Some migrated before the appearance of Islam and many during the lifetime of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and this continued until the modern era.

If you think that the Jewish Arabs (which you are a part of) have no "Arab ancestry" you are kidding yourself. They are identical to us. The only difference is that they believe in Judaism and speak Hebrew. You would be unable to tell a Jewish Yemeni apart from a Muslim or a Moroccan Jew apart from a Muslim or a Iraqi Jew apart from a Muslim by large.

This ain't about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and I know that you hate Palestinians.

I am speaking for myself anyway and I was talking about first refugees and then refugees vis-á-vis KSA and I personally would like to see KSA do what I wrote about.

Of course Israel took in Jews from the Arab world and Eastern Europe. Was that not exactly the point of Israel? To create a homeland for the Jews for the first time in 2000 years?

Also give it 50 years (maybe when we will be old) and those matters will be completely normal just like in Europe. Nor will race matter much. I suspect that Israelis will party in Tel Aviv along with Saudi Arabians and Israelis along the Red Sea coast in Hijaz.

LOL, maybe not 50 years but then 100 years. Our children or grandchildren will experience it.



azzo said:


> Yeah, I'll tell you something which a lot of people don't know, Saudi Arabia have granted scholarships to thousands of Syrian students who got stuck abroad after the revolution started. Which includes payment of full tuition, best healthcare/Dental, and a monthly monthly stipend for other expenses.
> 
> But as usual, Saudi Arabia, doesn't show off its full humanitarian effort, which is the absolute highest of any country on earth based on UN.



Yes, I heard about that. Very good. In any case I believe in what I wrote to you initially and I hope that this will be done. There are a lot of positives about doing this but also a few negatives (increased population) but it's nothing that technology and a growing economy can't handle.

Remember a large population is a good cornerstone for having a big economy. China and USA would not be the world's biggest economies had they only had a 80 million big population each. A small population gives you certain limitations.

That's why I say that the Arab world (currently 400 million people and rapidly increasing) will become a power eventually as human resources tops anything along with water. Top that with amble of natural resources and a perfect location (strategically speaking) and you have a very good head-start to do something big if the shit is dealt with. Just wait and see. Similar thing with South Asia.

In my personal experience the retards are dying out more for each decade if not year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

U8200 said:


> Very noble of you.
> 
> Although one has to wonder why KSA along with all the other Arab countries decided that the 'palestinians' would remain in limbo for decades, despite most of them actually being originally from Egypt, Syria, Hijaz, Jordan etc.
> 
> 900,000 Jewish refugees were taken in by Israel, put in temporary tent cities and then incorporated into the country.
> 
> It's almost as if you decided to leave them in order to create a festering sore in the region and keep the conflict with Israel burning.
> 
> A touch hypocritical there, I think.



The Arab league have passed a resolution to discourage giving Palestinians other citizenships, so that one day they can go back and claim their land in national courts/assemblies. In other words, closing all doors on any dirty play that might happen in the future.

Given their special case, Palestinians are given a special treatment in KSA, where they enjoy most of the benefits of a full citizen, like free education in all levels, and free healthcare. They also have a special permit that allow them to stay in KSA indefinitely if they wanted (similar permits exist to Balochs, Burmese, and Iraqis).



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes but the Sunni Arab and Christian Arab communities of Lebanon have helped a lot.



What's your opinion on the Lebanese army? I mean on paper, it looks like we played it right by supporting the Army and by that undermining any other none-state actor, but is that enough to sway the Shiites officers in the army? will they dare to help Hezbollat in Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

Saif al-Arab said:


> Palestinians have been given citizenship in dozens of Arab countries. Does Jordan ring any bells?



Well, they were annexed by Jordan 




> They are pampered and have a "special" status among refugees in the Arab world. Also what the Al-Assad regime did or Lebanon does with some Palestinians (refugee camps) has nothing to do with the GCC. That's not how Palestinians live in the GCC.



Thrown out of Kuwait for misbehaving and out of Iraq too for supporting Saddam's crackdown on the Shia



> Palestinians are a mixture of ancient local Semitic peoples of what is now Palestine (Southern Levant) and Arabs (mainly from Hijaz and nearby areas). Some migrated before the appearance of Islam and many during the lifetime of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and this continued until the modern era.



As I'm sure you well know, Arab surnames often tell us where someone is from. 'palestinian' surnames do not point to them coming from the so-called 'palestine. Their surnames point to the likes of Egypt.



> Of course Israel took in Jews from the Arab world and Eastern Europe. Was that not exactly the point of Israel? To create a homeland for the Jews for the first time in 2000 years?



I think you misunderstood. They took in the 900,000 Jews you threw out of Arab nations. The Jews whose businesses, land and homes you took.

All I'm saying is that the Arabs were quick to take in the Syrians but decided that the 'palestinians' would stay in limbo and be used as a weapon against Israel. After all, if one solves the refugee problem, then there is no case for a state, right?

Who even still talks about the Jewish refugees from 1948? they have not been mentioned once by the UN. Not once.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> The Arab league have passed a resolution to discourage giving Palestinians other citizenships, so that one day they can go back and claim their land in national courts/assemblies. In other words, closing all doors on any dirty play that might happen in the future.
> 
> Given their special case, Palestinians are given a special treatment in KSA, where they enjoy most of the benefits of a full citizen, like free education in all levels, and free healthcare. They also have a special permit that allow them to stay in KSA indefinitely if they wanted (similar permits exist to Balochs, Burmese, and Iraqis).
> 
> 
> 
> What's your opinion on the Lebanese army? I mean on paper, it looks like we played it right by supporting the Army and by that undermining any other none-state actor, but is that enough to sway the Shiites officers in the army? will they dare to help Hezbollat in Syria?



I think that the steps taken were right. The Lebanese army might be infiltrated by Hezbollah but there are powerful elements within the Lebanese army who want to curb that influence. The Lebanese army is also recognized as the official army of Lebanon by the entire world while Hezbollah is considered a terrorist group by most sane countries. A strong central state is needed to curb militant groups. In Lebanon and everywhere else. So I support it.

We should along with other GCC states and most Arab countries continue to support the Future Movement and the Christians. Including all anti-Hezbollah Shia's which are actually quite a lot and whose voices are silenced by the Hezbollah propaganda.

I had many discussions about Lebanon with our brother @Halimi . He is the right person to ask about Lebanon as he follows it more than I do obviously. He is Lebanese Sunni Arab living "Down Under".

@U8200

Listen buddy, this discussion is quite off-topic as are mine with @azzo but I already told 100's of times that I hope that you two (Israelis and Palestinians) can work it out together. I am not part of that conflict as I am neither an Israeli or Palestinian all I am in support of is an Palestinian state and full rights to the Palestinian people as they are our brothers and sisters.

When that is dealt with I am open for cooperation with Israel. After all we are neighbors and might as well cooperate instead of being hostile.

In the ME we always look back and have a problem with looking forward. Not saying that all have but a HUGE portion have. I rather look forward now.

That's why infrastructural projects in KSA, GCC, Arab world, economic news, educational news, scientific, social changes, tourism etc. is much more interesting for me than discussing the tiring conflicts hence my many threads and updates on those sectors here on PDF. Heck, even history is more interesting than those tiring conflicts. It's just too much right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> We should along with other GCC states and most Arab countries continue to support the Future Movement and the *Christians*. Including all anti-Hezbollah Shia's which are actually quite a lot and whose voices are silenced by the Hezbollah propaganda.



These guys are really fickle. One day they're supporting Hezbollat blindly, the other the Future movement. Do they even have political agendas for Lebanon or at least a clear vision?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@U8200

Speaking about the Arab Jews living across the Arab world. I was, am and always will be against those policies that forced them out. They had nothing to do with the conflict in Israel/Palestine or Zionism and were good citizens of their countries and those few who remain are that to this day despite hardships. I don't like what was done to them but I know that most have no interest in going back to Yemen, Morocco, Libya, Iraq etc. and I don't blame them given their history, the current state of their ancestral lands and the fact that Israel is a developed country.

A lot of faults have been committed by people in the ME and nobody is a saint, neither the Jews. So that's why I am saying that we should try to move on. At least I would like for us Arabs to do that. I can't speak in the name of others and they are free to do what they want to do. We have many problems right now that need to be solved so we can reach and fulfill our enormous potential and move forward. That can be done while retaining our proud culture and religion etc. More flexibility and less dogmatism would not hurt though and of course political and social changes that would enable the common man and WOMAN to have a bigger say.

Yet as I told I see a big potential and much progress at least in the GCC but also elsewhere that have bigger hardships than the GCC.

Now, we better return to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Mussana said:


> *Michel Aoun*, who seeks Hezbollah’s backing for a number of reasons—supporting his own election to the presidency as well as the nomination of his son-in-law, Chamel Roukoz, as army commander—endorses the scheme. That’s not surprising. Aoun was a *master* at pushing the military into divisive conflicts that led to its ruin. His dismal record alone should persuade the government to ignore his advice.



The only thing Aoun is a master of is not tripping on his own stupidity. I've literally never seen a human with a less mental capacity than this guy. I've known 7 year olds who make more sense than him. I wish I can find some translated speeches or debates starring Aoun. People are really missing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> These guys are really fickle. One day they're supporting Hezbollat blindly, the other the Future movement. Do they even have political agendas for Lebanon or at least a clear vision?



I don't know really as I have not followed Lebanese politics closely for a long time but I know that Arab Christians by large are great people and that they should be taken as allies rather than enemies as they should have and probably do not have any interest living under a Hezbollah governed Lebanon. From what I know about the Sunni Arab community in Lebanon and the Christians have OK ties with each other people to people.

Anyway I let @Halimi comment on that should he log on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> When that is dealt with I am open for cooperation with Israel. After all we are neighbors and might as well cooperate instead of being hostile.


The king himself was open to normalizing the relationship with Israel, but only after they abide by UN's resolutions (as should any other country) especially that they involve an integral part of our people.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't know really as I have not followed Lebanese politics closely for a long time but I know that *Arab Christians by large are great people* and that they should be taken as allies rather than enemies as they should have and probably do not have any interest living under a Hezbollah governed Lebanon. From what I know about the Sunni Arab community in Lebanon and the Christians have OK ties with each other people to people.
> 
> Anyway I let @Halimi comment on that should he log on.



Sorry don't misunderstand me, I know that they are a great people and all, and I have Lebanese christian friends so I know from experience. I just meant their religious and political leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> The only thing Aoun is a master of is not tripping on his own stupidity. I've literally never seen a human with a less mental capacity than this guy. I've known 7 year olds who make more sense than him. I wish I can find some translated speeches or debates starring Aoun. People are really missing out.





He is hilarious.

Nothing beats alMayadeen when we speak about Lebanon. I get my weekly laughs from those fools. It's just amazing. Arab channels are hilarious, you gotta love it.

I rather watch Wesal TV 24/7 than listen to them.

In memory of brother Rakan.

البث المباشر لقناة وصال الفضائية



azzo said:


> The king himself was open to normalizing the relationship with Israel, but only after they abide by UN's resolutions (as should any other country) especially that they involve an integral part of our people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry don't misunderstand me, I know that they are a great people and all, and I have Lebanese christian friends so I know from experience. I just meant their religious and political leadership.



That's because they like other vulnerable minorities in the Arab world/MENA/Muslim world are betting on more horses at once and always try to ally themselves with the stronger party or at least the party (ies) that they perceive as being the strongest. In reality a Christian Arab obviously has zero interest in living under a Hezbollah ruled Lebanon. The only thing they share with ALL LEBANESE and most Arabs is their opposition to the Israeli regime.

Sunni Arabs (the rulers of Lebanon historically and the rich class) and Arab Christians in Lebanon were historically almost always allied. Druze too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Nothing beats alMayadeen when we speak about Lebanon. I get my weekly laughs from those fools. It's just amazing.


You know what I like most about those channels? they're really so hate filled and delusional that they have caused most of the demoralization that happened to their followers. Since they're always undermining their oppositions' power and influence, so whenever they suffer a huge setback, it's always a spectacle to see. Keep up the good work "resistance" axis 









Saif al-Arab said:


> Or take one of the most famous Lebanese rulers in recent history, Bashir Shihab II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bashir Shihab II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Notice the badass bread and fur he is wearing.



real life dwarf?  cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> You know what I like most about those channels? they're really so hate filled and delusional that they have caused most of the demoralization that happened to their followers. Since they're always undermining their oppositions' power and influence, so whenever they suffer a huge setback, it's always a spectacle to see. Keep up the good work "resistance" axis



Indeed. It's hilarious. I love trolling on Arab comment sections when that happens. Youtube too is a goldmine for hilarious comments.

This below was also epic real life trolling.










Actually another thing that many don't know about @azzo

Most of the leading Druze and Maronite (Christian sect) families are converts from Sunni Islam and belong to ancient Arab tribes, some tracing their ancestry to the Lakhmids.

For instance the leading family of the Druze. (Arslan) (Emirs)

Lakhmids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the leading families of the Maronite.

Or take one of the most famous Lebanese rulers in recent history, Bashir Shihab II.





Bashir Shihab II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Notice the badass beard and fur he is wearing. Such old paintings are legendary. Would love to collect them.



azzo said:


> You know what I like most about those channels? they're really so hate filled and delusional that they have caused most of the demoralization that happened to their followers. Since they're always undermining their oppositions' power and influence, so whenever they suffer a huge setback, it's always a spectacle to see. Keep up the good work "resistance" axis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real life dwarf?  cool



Dwarf? That's just the badass beard man. If he lived today he would win those "beard championships" each year.

Also he was part of the Chehab family who trace their ancestry to the ancient and noble Banu Makhzum clan of the Quraysh. Hijaz for the win baby!

Same story with many Christians in Jordan, Syria and Palestine. Just like whole tribes and clans in Arabia were Christian once. In fact one of the oldest Christian communities and churches too existed/were built in KSA.

Chehab family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More reason to work with the Christians of Lebanon against Hezbollat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Nothing beats Saudi official channel's report on Hasan "zumaira" Nasrullat though  Especially since they're known to be poised and "regal".






I lost it at "Sayyed Al mumat3ah" ROFL​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> Nothing beats Saudi official channel's report on Hasan "zumaira" Nasrullat though  Especially since they're known to be poised and "regal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost it at "Sayyed Al mumat3ah" ROFL​



Just stop or I will spill my Coffee Arabic all over my laptop.

Just notice the tone of the clown. It's like a fucking funeral man. Reminds me of the Mullah's in Iran and their tone. Imagine what will happen once Al-Assad gets killed or once his regime will be removed. I am fearing collective seppukus on live tv.

Those creatures live on another planet. Their "resistance axis" fairytales have poisoned their brains. Sanity cannot be expected from them. The constant anti-Western barking is unbearable too.



azzo said:


> Nothing beats Saudi official channel's report on Hasan "zumaira" Nasrullat though  Especially since they're known to be poised and "regal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost it at "Sayyed Al mumat3ah" ROFL​



LOL, I was still commenting on that other video you posted. Now it makes more sense! Will watch that video. Already the "still photo" and thread title are giving me big expectations of a good long laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Just stop or I will spill my Coffee Arabic all over my laptop.
> 
> Just notice the tone of the clown. It's like a fucking funeral man. Those creatures live on another planet. Their "resistance axis" fairytales have poisoned their brains. Sanity cannot be expected from them. The constant anti-Western barking is unbearable too.



Yeah, I feel sorry for him. But it's still amazing that such a guy, with immense ignorance about the regional power balance, hold a high position in the Iraqi government.



Saif al-Arab said:


> LOL, I was still commenting on that other video you posted. Now it makes more sense! Will watch that video. Already the "still photo" and thread title are giving me big expectations of a good long laugh.



Lol sorry, I put the wrong video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

500 said:


> Assadists are beheading too.


source?


----------



## Zhukov

First i became so sad on what was happening in syria why people are fighting each other and destroying such a beautiful nation with such rich history.
But now after reading so many bolgs and articles. Reading both sides of stories claiming
"Child murderer Assad" 
and "Alqaeda cur throat Terrorists".
Syrians and Iraqis are pathetic.
Yes as a nation. There may be good guys sensible guys yes. 
But the people i see on blogs.
Wufffff So much hatered for each other.
Man we have fought three wars with indians but tell you even we Pakistanis and Indians dont hate each other like that you syrian and Iraqis hate your own counteymen.
For god sake take some sense and unite.
You are becoming pathetic laughing stock for destroying your own homeland like barbaric savages (Both sides)


----------



## KingWest

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> First i became so sad on what was happening in syria why people are fighting each other and destroying such a beautiful nation with such rich history.
> But now after reading so many bolgs and articles. Reading both sides of stories claiming
> "Child murderer Assad"
> and "Alqaeda cur throat Terrorists".
> Syrians and Iraqis are pathetic.
> Yes as a nation. There may be good guys sensible guys yes.
> But the people i see on blogs.
> Wufffff So much hatered for each other.
> Man we have fought three wars with indians but tell you even we Pakistanis and Indians dont hate each other like that you syrian and Iraqis hate your own counteymen.
> For god sake take some sense and unite.
> You are becoming pathetic laughing stock for destroying your own homeland like barbaric savages (Both sides)


The fall of the artificial borders is inevitable. The inhabitants of Syria/Iraq could never identify with any of these countries, and the leaders of these countries couldnt do some decent nation-building. Why would a Sunni from Iraq fight to save the country that discriminates them? (same goes for the Kurds )


----------



## IR-TR

KingWest said:


> The fall of the artificial borders is inevitable. The inhabitants of Syria/Iraq could never identify with any of these countries, and the leaders of these countries couldnt do some decent nation-building. Why would a Sunni from Iraq fight to save the country that discriminates them? (same goes for the Kurds )



Sure, true to some extent, but Arabs don't even think in terms of sect or nation. They think in terms of TRIBES. Aside from that, who the F just thinks a Sunni Iraqi and a Syrian Iraqi are going to kiss and become family? They differ.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Sure, true to some extent, but Arabs don't even think in terms of sect or nation. They think in terms of TRIBES. Aside from that, who the F just thinks a Sunni Iraqi and a Syrian Iraqi are going to kiss and become family? They differ.



You know that your trolling will eventually get you banned and likewise your obsession and meddling in internal Arab affairs that you have nothing to do with?

A small minority of Arabs care about their families, clans and tribes. It's more a social thing. Nowadays nationality and religion is 100 times more important.

Don't speak out of your *** on topics that you have no clue about. Already told you that several times and so did many other Arab users here.

@azzo unbelievable ah with those Farsis?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> You know that your trolling will eventually get you banned and likewise your obsession and meddling in internal Arab affairs that you have nothing to do with?
> 
> A small minority of Arabs care about their families, clans and tribes. It's more a social thing. Nowadays nationality and religion is 100 times more important.
> 
> Don't speak out of your *** on topics that you have no clue about. Already told you that several times and so did many other Arab users here.
> 
> @azzo unbelievable ah with those Farsis?



Okay bubbi. Arabs are ONE. Indivisible. Always has been. They are one big happy family. Speaking a hundred different languages, having had a thousand different wars, many of which CURRENTLY are in process, even this thread is about one (unless Alawites are not Arabs????). Banned? GTFO, you're living in a dreamland with your BS ummah and Arab unity. Wake up and smell the roses. Half the Arab world hates Saudi Arabia. Arabs think in families, clans and tribes. If not, why wouldn't they all fight for Iraq? Or why aren't ALL yemenis battling Saudi Arabia? Wake up huh. Arab nationalism is dead, dead as Dillinger. Even when it was alive, it wasn't much more than Syrian, Iraqi and Egyptian, arguably the most powerful and advanced Arab countries. So please go read a book on how awesome the Umayyads were and how that will SOON happen again. Ya'Allah.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Okay bubbi. Arabs are ONE. Indivisible. Always has been. They are one big happy family. Speaking a hundred different languages, having had a thousand different wars, many of which CURRENTLY are in process, even this thread is about one (unless Alawites are not Arabs????). Banned? GTFO, you're living in a dreamland with your BS ummah and Arab unity. Wake up and smell the roses. Half the Arab world hates Saudi Arabia. Arabs think in families, clans and tribes. If not, why wouldn't they all fight for Iraq? Or why aren't ALL yemenis battling Saudi Arabia? Wake up huh. Arab nationalism is dead, dead as Dillinger. Even when it was alive, it wasn't much more than Syrian, Iraqi and Egyptian, arguably the most powerful and advanced Arab countries. So please go read a book on how awesome the Umayyads were and how that will SOON happen again. Ya'Allah.



This Farsi is good.

Someone give him a bone. Just let all that hilarious barking, obsession and inferiority complexes out. Use another forum to that in as well. You can't seem to get enough.

In reality you remain an Farsi Ajam that has no say in internal Arab matters and your barking is as relevant as that of a Eskimo or Congolese.

Cheers and continue entertaining us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> This Farsi is good.
> 
> Someone give him a bone. Just let all that hilarious barking, obsession and inferiority complexes out. Use another forum to that in as well. You can't seem to get enough.
> 
> In reality you remain an Farsi Ajam that has no say in internal Arab matters and your barking is as relevant as that of a Eskimo or Congolese.
> 
> Cheers and continue entertaining us.



Okay then. I suppose it's just an internal Arab thing then. I suppose half of those takfiris, with chinky eyes, or coming from the Caucasus are Arabs. Fine.


----------



## Falcon29

Nasrallah warns of full mobilization for Syrian war - Israel News, Ynetnews

Hezbollah Secretary General Hassan Nasrallah on Saturday warned that fighting in Syria could lead the militant organization to declare full mobilization of its members. "We have bargaining chips that we have yet to use in the struggle," he said.

.......................

Iranian people are so coward and afraid of war that they put everything on the shoulders of Hezbollah. Hezbollah will collapse as an organization if Iran continues to view it as asset for it to keep fighting its wars. I'm surprised nobody in Hezbollah is objecting to this. Literally all Iranians expect Hezbollah to do all the work, because they're cowardly and rather have non-Iranian Shias die for their agenda. Iranians are secular people who sit back and make Hezbollah do more than it can. Even if you support Hezbollah, this should upset you.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> Nasrallah warns of full mobilization for Syrian war - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> Hezbollah Secretary General Hassan Nasrallah on Saturday warned that fighting in Syria could lead the militant organization to declare full mobilization of its members. "We have bargaining chips that we have yet to use in the struggle," he said.
> 
> .......................
> 
> Iranian people are so coward and afraid of war that they put everything on the shoulders of Hezbollah. Hezbollah will collapse as an organization if Iran continues to view it as asset for it to keep fighting its wars. I'm surprised nobody in Hezbollah is objecting to this. Literally all Iranians expect Hezbollah to do all the work, because they're cowardly and rather have non-Iranian Shias die for their agenda. Iranians are secular people who sit back and make Hezbollah do more than it can. Even if you support Hezbollah, this should upset you.



Why don't you worry about what Hamas 'can' and can't do. Hezbollah has it's own interest in securing the border with Syria, because it doesn't want the takfiris to enter lebanon. 90% of Lebanon don't want that. Otherwise, why is the Lebanese army also deployed to the border? Think on that boy. This isn't just propping up Assad, that ship has probably sailed, this is about protecting the Lebanese people.


----------



## Zhukov

KingWest said:


> The fall of the artificial borders is inevitable. The inhabitants of Syria/Iraq could never identify with any of these countries, and the leaders of these countries couldnt do some decent nation-building. Why would a Sunni from Iraq fight to save the country that discriminates them? (same goes for the Kurds )


WTF?
Pakistan is a sunni Majority country and a religious public and you know what? its founding father Whose picture is on its currency note Quideazam Muhammad Ali Jinnah was a shia. call a word against Jinnah in front of a sunni Pakistani and he will rip you.
Most popular PM of Pakistan history Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto was a shia. PM Benazir was shia. Our Army have so much shia in it. And believe me their are a lot of shia sunni friction here too. But for our country we are all one under our flag.
Only ones against Pakistan are either Communists or Religious fanatics. 
What does Nationalism to do with sect and religion.
We are Pashtuuns Punjabis Hazara Balochs Sindhis Beharis But all are one for Pakistan.
Even India look how diverse they are. So many religions and ethnicities still they are one under banner of Indian Nationalism


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Why don't you worry about what Hamas 'can' and can't do. Hezbollah has it's own interest in securing the border with Syria, because it doesn't want the takfiris to enter lebanon. 90% of Lebanon don't want that. Otherwise, why is the Lebanese army also deployed to the border? Think on that boy. This isn't just propping up Assad, that ship has probably sailed, this is about protecting the Lebanese people.



No, this is getting ridiculous. Why do Iranians start a war they can't finish? All Iranians look up to Hezbollah as a heroic group, because Hezbollah is saving Iran's a$$ in Syria. Hezbollah has better training than Iranian forces and is less cowardly(because they're Arab). Iranians know this very well, this is why they exaggerate Hezbollah's capacity in Syria and even if they deploy full mobilization and are still losing, Iranians will still be telling themselves Hezbollah will build more brigades. It's pathetic that you're this cowardly and shoulder all the responsibility on Hezbollah. Iran can deploy troops in Syria, the reason it's not doing so is because Iranians are secular people who fear death. Yet somehow pride themselves as being the 'heart of the resistance'.

I can't believe that Hezbollah hasn't rejected Iranian demands, or that nobody in the party is questioning their dedication to the conflict. Because of Iranian cowardice, it is leading Hezbollah to collapse. Iranians are some sissiest people on earth, as sissy as Israeli's and Americans. But I'd rank Americans least cowardly because at least they contribute troops and push hard during ground offesives without carpet bombing cities like Israel does.

Your people are so coward it's not explainable in words. I'm struggling to explain the point I'm trying to get across. But all one has to do is read IMF. All iranians there discussing recent setbacks are saying don't worry Hezbollah will take care of it. Seriously? Why them? And when Hezbollah collapses because of your cowardice then what? Afgahni Shia's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KingWest

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> WTF?
> Pakistan is a sunni Majority country and a religious public and you know what? its founding father Whose picture is on its currency note Quideazam Muhammad Ali Jinnah was a shia. call a word against Jinnah in front of a sunni Pakistani and he will rip you.
> Most popular PM of Pakistan history Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto was a shia. PM Benazir was shia. Our Army have so much shia in it. And believe me their are a lot of shia sunni friction here too. But for our country we are all one under our flag.
> Only ones against Pakistan are either Communists or Religious fanatics.
> What does Nationalism to do with sect and religion.
> We are Pashtuuns Punjabis Hazara Balochs Sindhis Beharis But all are one for Pakistan.
> Even India look how diverse they are. So many religions and ethnicities still they are one under banner of Indian Nationalism


I wasnt talking about Pakistan, but about the Middle-Eastern countries (except Turkey, Iran and Israel)


----------



## Saho

I like how the Lebanese incompetent army (do Lebanon even have an army?) is doing nothing when Hezbollat to go back and forth to Syria, they stood silent when they invaded Syria. Instead, they abuses Syrian refugees in Lebanon.

It says it all Lebanese army is run by Hezbollat, no wonder why they are still powerful in Lebanon. Anyway, this speech is a sign of desperation, he wants more men because he doesn't have enough body bags left.



IR-TR said:


> Why don't you worry about what Hamas 'can' and can't do.* Hezbollah has it's own interest in securing the border with Syria, because it doesn't want the takfiris to enter lebanon. *90% of Lebanon don't want that. Otherwise, why is the Lebanese army also deployed to the border? Think on that boy. This isn't just propping up Assad, that ship has probably sailed, this is about protecting the Lebanese people.


So, you admitted Nassralat is the leader of Lebanon? Mate, he is the one damaging Lebanon, think Syrians will ever forget it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhukov

Saif al-Arab said:


> This Farsi is good.
> 
> Someone give him a bone. Just let all that hilarious barking, obsession and inferiority complexes out. Use another forum to that in as well. You can't seem to get enough.
> 
> In reality you remain an Farsi Ajam that has no say in internal Arab matters and your barking is as relevant as that of a Eskimo or Congolese.
> 
> Cheers and continue entertaining us.


But dear don't you think Arabs are fighting each other and hate each other way too much to be called united?
I mean how will you compare an Allawite Syrian Arab and a salafi Syrian Arab?
Or an egyptian Brotherhood supporter Arab and a seular arab. Or Iraqi shia arab and Iraqi sunni arab?
They are all fighting with each other and hate each other dont they? 
You know one of my Kuwaiti friend hated syrians so much it was like wufffff i said hay calm down they are arabs too he replied they are enemies i know nothing else. 
Do Turks hate each other like that? or Persians or Malays Africans hell even here in this Pakistan we are not even a single ethnic group do people hate each other with such intensity that arabs are doing right now?
Or if you consider Saudi Arabs and GCC Arabs as the only legitimate arabs then i cannot say


----------



## IR-TR

Saho said:


> I like how the Lebanese incompetent army (do Lebanon even have an army?) is doing nothing when Hezbollat to go back and forth to Syria, not a single word condemning them and abuses Syrian refugees in Lebanon.
> 
> It says it all Lebanese army is run by Hezbollat, no wonder why they are still powerful in Lebanon. Anyway, this speech is a sign of desperation, he wants more men because he doesn't have enough body bags left.
> 
> So, you admitted Nassralat is the leader of Lebanon? Mate, he is the one damaging Lebanon, think Syrians will ever forget it?



Huh? WTF will 'Syrians' do? Invade Lebanon? Hezbollah doesn't control Lebanon, it tries to secure the borders of Eastern Lebanon. What does one have to do with another. And it's HezbollaaH, not HezbollaT, or didn't you learn anything from your pathetic failure in 2006?



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> WTF?
> Pakistan is a sunni Majority country and a religious public and you know what? its founding father Whose picture is on its currency note Quideazam Muhammad Ali Jinnah was a shia. call a word against Jinnah in front of a sunni Pakistani and he will rip you.
> Most popular PM of Pakistan history Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto was a shia. PM Benazir was shia. Our Army have so much shia in it. And believe me their are a lot of shia sunni friction here too. But for our country we are all one under our flag.
> Only ones against Pakistan are either Communists or Religious fanatics.
> What does Nationalism to do with sect and religion.
> We are Pashtuuns Punjabis Hazara Balochs Sindhis Beharis But all are one for Pakistan.
> Even India look how diverse they are. So many religions and ethnicities still they are one under banner of Indian Nationalism



Ahmad Nawaz, even though Western media sometimes portraya Pakistan as a basket case, Pakistan is about 2000 years ahead of the GCC in terms of politics, living together, and keeping a nation of 200 MILLION humming along nicely. If Pakistan (clean country) had it's ground filled with oil and gas, it would be a superpower. Sadly the oil and gas part isn't the case, but I see a nice future for Pakistan, with foreign investments and trade. And a majority of Pakistanis are concerned with learning, peace and getting ahead in life. It's a small, but sadly very violent minority, who wants to incite sectarian strife and hatred. Guess who funds them.


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

I think you get my point right? It's almost disgusting how much they shoulder everything on Arab organization. Considering that they pride the Iranian army as being army of Mahdi which will reach Jerusalem. 

In reality these are not a warrior peoples. And their reliance on Hezbollah is going to make Hezbollah collapse. Hezbollah is stupid if it doesn't realize that Iranians are afraid of any direct confrontation and will use Hezbollah as a tool as much as they can even if it becomes unrealistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> No, this is getting ridiculous. Why do Iranians start a war they can't finish? All Iranians look up to Hezbollah as a heroic group, because Hezbollah is saving Iran's a$$ in Syria. Hezbollah has better training than Iranian forces and is less cowardly(because they're Arab). Iranians know this very well, this is why they exaggerate Hezbollah's capacity in Syria and even if they deploy full mobilization and are still losing, Iranians will still be telling themselves Hezbollah will build more brigades. It's pathetic that you're this cowardly and shoulder all the responsibility on Hezbollah. Iran can deploy troops in Syria, the reason it's not doing so is because Iranians are secular people who fear death. Yet somehow pride themselves as being the 'heart of the resistance'.
> 
> I can't believe that Hezbollah hasn't rejected Iranian demands, or that nobody in the party is questioning their dedication to the conflict. Because of Iranian cowardice, it is leading Hezbollah to collapse. Iranians are some sissiest people on earth, as sissy as Israeli's and Americans. But I'd rank Americans least cowardly because at least they contribute troops and push hard during ground offesives without carpet bombing cities like Israel does.
> 
> Your people are so coward it's not explainable in words. I'm struggling to explain the point I'm trying to get across. But all one has to do is read IMF. All iranians there discussing recent setbacks are saying don't worry Hezbollah will take care of it. Seriously? Why them? And when Hezbollah collapses because of your cowardice then what? Afgahni Shia's ?



Hezbollah IS Iran. Hezbollah is the ONLY CAPABLE Arab fighting force. That's what every analyst knows and says. And guess who trained them?? Your Palestinian rock-throwers? No. It was IRAN who trained, fed and equipped them for over 3 decades now. I do look up to them, as I see them as brave warriors of GOD, when it's surrounded by bloodthirsty warriors of SATAN, including Sunni extremists. And they only number 1.5 million people.


----------



## Zhukov

KingWest said:


> I wasnt talking about Pakistan, but about the Middle-Eastern countries (except Turkey, Iran and Israel)


I was referring to Pakistan as an example only.
How can shia Iraqis loose interest in Part of sunni iraq and vice versa. 
That is exactly whay i am saying these people are so fucked up they are destroying their countries for god knows why. 
If sect was a problem Pakistan would have gone down long ago


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I think you get my point right? It's almost disgusting how much they shoulder everything on Arab organization. Considering that they pride the Iranian army as being army of Mahdi which will reach Jerusalem.
> 
> In reality these are not a warrior peoples. And their reliance on Hezbollah is going to make Hezbollah collapse. Hezbollah is stupid if it doesn't realize that Iranians are afraid of any direct confrontation and will use Hezbollah as a tool as much as they can even if it becomes unrealistic.



Just ignore Ajami barking. Ignorants and people with serious obsessions and inferiority complexes. Speaking about topics that they have no clue about while they can't even count to 10 in Arabic.

Just save your time and report the troll (s).

At the end of the day their opinions matter nothing and it's the locals (Arab people) that will decide their future. The only other relevant player is the US.

Just deal with them as you deal with trolls and show their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I think you get my point right? It's almost disgusting how much they shoulder everything on Arab organization. Considering that they pride the Iranian army as being army of Mahdi which will reach Jerusalem.
> 
> In reality these are not a warrior peoples. And their reliance on Hezbollah is going to make Hezbollah collapse. Hezbollah is stupid if it doesn't realize that Iranians are afraid of any direct confrontation and will use Hezbollah as a tool as much as they can even if it becomes unrealistic.



Heck, we all know it's not going to be the Palestinians who reach Jerusalem



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> But dear don't you think Arabs are fighting each other and hate each other way too much to be called united?
> I mean how will you compare an Allawite Syrian Arab and a salafi Syrian Arab?
> Or an egyptian Brotherhood supporter Arab and a seular arab. Or Iraqi shia arab and Iraqi sunni arab?
> They are all fighting with each other and hate each other dont they?
> You know one of my Kuwaiti friend hated syrians so much it was like wufffff i said hay calm down they are arabs too he replied they are enemies i know nothing else.
> Do Turks hate each other like that? or Persians or Malays Africans hell even here in this Pakistan we are not even a single ethnic group do people hate each other with such intensity that arabs are doing right now?
> Or if you consider Saudi Arabs and GCC Arabs as the only legitimate arabs then i cannot say



Why are you bothering? There was never ever any Arab unity. Never will be either. At best some nationalism in some countries, and even that looks far off right now. Some people will never learn, and will always be the b!tch of other powers. Arabs had 200 years in the sun, and have been the b!tch of other people before that and every since.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Hezbollah IS Iran. Hezbollah is the ONLY CAPABLE Arab fighting force. That's what every analyst knows and says. And guess who trained them?? Your Palestinian rock-throwers? No. It was IRAN who trained, fed and equipped them for over 3 decades now. I do look up to them, as I see them as brave warriors of GOD, when it's surrounded by bloodthirsty warriors of SATAN, including Sunni extremists. And they only number 1.5 million people.



@Saif al-Arab 

You see what I mean. To make himself feel better and exonerate Iranians of their cowardice he states that Hezbollah is Iran. So there, Iranian people are not cowards. 

Hezbollah is not Iran, Hezbollah is an Arab organization. Even if it is Shia and allied with Iran, the point is Iranians are not the warrior peoples they make themselves out to be. So stating that Hezbollah is 'Iran' is another lame excuse to your cowardice. Your people are entirely secular and 90% do dating/bf/gf. This is why none of your men want to fight in Syria or Iraq. And your people make these non-Iranian Shia die for your national interests. And yet you come and boast about Iran's capacity and reach. 

Nope, Palestinians train ourselves, feed our selves and equip ourselves. We aren't Hezbollah who gets weapons shipments from Latakia/Russia/iran through Lebanese/Syrian border. We build our weapons buddy ad purchase them from black market. And unlike the Iran that barks for past 40 years, we are not coward and use them in self defense when we are attacked. Of course you want to also take credit for Hamas's military performance against Israel. Sorry bud, it has nothing to do with you. I like the inferiority complex though. You give yourselves way too much credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> No, this is getting ridiculous. Why do Iranians start a war they can't finish? All Iranians look up to Hezbollah as a heroic group, because Hezbollah is saving Iran's a$$ in Syria. Hezbollah has better training than Iranian forces and is less cowardly(because they're Arab). Iranians know this very well, this is why they exaggerate Hezbollah's capacity in Syria and even if they deploy full mobilization and are still losing, Iranians will still be telling themselves Hezbollah will build more brigades. It's pathetic that you're this cowardly and shoulder all the responsibility on Hezbollah. Iran can deploy troops in Syria, the reason it's not doing so is because Iranians are secular people who fear death. Yet somehow pride themselves as being the 'heart of the resistance'.
> 
> I can't believe that Hezbollah hasn't rejected Iranian demands, or that nobody in the party is questioning their dedication to the conflict. Because of Iranian cowardice, it is leading Hezbollah to collapse. Iranians are some sissiest people on earth, as sissy as Israeli's and Americans. But I'd rank Americans least cowardly because at least they contribute troops and push hard during ground offesives without carpet bombing cities like Israel does.
> 
> Your people are so coward it's not explainable in words. I'm struggling to explain the point I'm trying to get across. But all one has to do is read IMF. All iranians there discussing recent setbacks are saying don't worry Hezbollah will take care of it. Seriously? Why them? And when Hezbollah collapses because of your cowardice then what? Afgahni Shia's ?



How did Iran start this war? Please explain. Thank you.



Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> You see what I mean. To make himself feel better and exonerate Iranians of their cowardice he states that Hezbollah is Iran. So there, Iranian people are not cowards.
> 
> Hezbollah is not Iran, Hezbollah is an Arab organization. Even if it is Shia and allied with Iran, the point is Iranians are not the warrior peoples they make themselves out to be. So stating that Hezbollah is 'Iran' is another lame excuse to your cowardice. Your people are entirely secular and 90% do dating/bf/gf. This is why none of your men want to fight in Syria or Iraq. And your people make these non-Iranian Shia die for your national interests. And yet you come and boast about Iran's capacity and reach.
> 
> Nope, Palestinians train ourselves, feed our selves and equip ourselves. We aren't Hezbollah who gets weapons shipments from Latakia/Russia/iran through Lebanese/Syrian border. We build our weapons buddy ad purchase them from black market. And unlike the Iran that barks for past 40 years, we are not coward and use them in self defense when we are attacked. Of course you want to also take credit for Hamas's military performance against Israel. Sorry bud, it has nothing to do with you. I like the inferiority complex though. You give yourselves way too much credit.



Guy, I'm done with this convo. I didn't mean Hezbe Allah is Iran, I mean Iran made it what it is. And indeed, a big ingredient is Shia Arab fighting spirit, combined with good training, and the fact that they fight for their very survival. They also help Palestinians, so be grateful.


----------



## KingWest

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> I was referring to Pakistan as an example only.
> How can shia Iraqis loose interest in Part of sunni iraq and vice versa.
> That is exactly whay i am saying these people are so fucked up they are destroying their countries for god knows why.
> If sect was a problem Pakistan would have gone down long ago


Because the inhabitants of these regions never had a bound with the countries they where living in. The nations (created by the British) have never succeeded in doing descent nation building. The can only be ruled by dictators, or otherwhise the countries will fall apart. Since the inhabitants dont identify themselves with the countries they live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> You see what I mean. To make himself feel better and exonerate Iranians of their cowardice he states that Hezbollah is Iran. So there, Iranian people are not cowards.
> 
> Hezbollah is not Iran, Hezbollah is an Arab organization. Even if it is Shia and allied with Iran, the point is Iranians are not the warrior peoples they make themselves out to be. So stating that Hezbollah is 'Iran' is another lame excuse to your cowardice. Your people are entirely secular and 90% do dating/bf/gf. This is why none of your men want to fight in Syria or Iraq. And your people make these non-Iranian Shia die for your national interests. And yet you come and boast about Iran's capacity and reach.
> 
> Nope, Palestinians train ourselves, feed our selves and equip ourselves. We aren't Hezbollah who gets weapons shipments from Latakia/Russia/iran through Lebanese/Syrian border. We build our weapons buddy ad purchase them from black market. And unlike the Iran that barks for past 40 years, we are not coward and use them in self defense when we are attacked. Of course you want to also take credit for Hamas's military performance against Israel. Sorry bud, it has nothing to do with you. I like the inferiority complex though. You give yourselves way too much credit.



Now you'ré just lying. Hamas didn't get money and support from Iran? Go on the internet buddy, you'll see how Iran helped. But it seems those days are almost over now. What with the nuclear deal, and the fact that Palestinians are against Syria in big numbers. F them and the cage they live in.


----------



## Zhukov

KingWest said:


> Because the inhabitants of these regions never had a bound with the countries they where living in. The nations (created by the British) have never succeeded in doing descent nation building. The can only be ruled by dictators, or otherwhise the countries will fall apart. Since the inhabitants dont identify themselves with the countries they live in.


ummmm and what can you say about India and Pakistan they were also supposedly created out of British empire dont they?


----------



## SabreF86

I just want to make some things clear.
I researched about the whole war since it began.
who are getting killed and why?
Syrians are getting killed for sure and why that explains when you go back to 1948 a Stable Peaceful United Syria resulted in A defeat for Israeli Zionists in lebanon.
Hezbollah got her weapons from syria when all other Arab countries were doing nothing not even politically supporting them.(fat Cats)

To get lebanon you need to take out Syria first. that explains the bigger war.
now the internal War.
First of all this is happening due to the foolish conflicts b/w Saudi Arabia and Iran because of them countries like Syria and Yemen are under siege.

People who say this is a Civil war Nope not at all this is a total War b/w East and West.

The Syrian Politics now.
One and only solution to Syria now is both sides end this war as we know in syria no side is innocent.
Terrorists must Drop their weapons and Assad must go and wait for next turn if this dont happens it is an endless war no sides winning but only damage to innocents and environment.
West will keep arming Rebels and Russia will keep on at Syrian Side.

But we must understand the Rebels are not Freedom fighters when they get weapons and supplies from Israel and West its clear they want to destroy Syria.
And destroying Syria means dooming 2 countries at once lebanon and Syria.
It will be a piece of cake for Israel and remember next target will be Jordan Egypt and Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Hezbollah is not Iran, Hezbollah is an Arab organization. Even if it is Shia and allied with Iran, the point is Iranians are not the warrior peoples they make themselves out to be.



I like to laugh at Iranis as much as the next man, but the fact that the terrorist group is made up of Arabs, does not alter the fact it's an Iranian funded and trained group.

When you pour literally billions of dollars into a militia and spend 30 years trying to perfect it, even the Iranians can get that right.

Still we see the increasing impotence of Hezbollah where they have become the army and the Syrian rebels have become the guerrillas. 



> Nope, Palestinians train ourselves, feed our selves and equip ourselves.



You may arm yourself, but Israel feeds you and make no mistake about that. Israel provides you with far more than your Arab brothers do.

Recently 100 Gazan farmers were in Tel-Aviv to learn expert farming techniques and to broker better conditions such as faster exports.

Israel is also helping you with water issues and a plethora of other joint enterprises involving business development, food, conservation and energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> Guy, I'm done with this convo. I didn't mean Hezbe Allah is Iran, I mean Iran made it what it is. And indeed, a big ingredient is Shia Arab fighting spirit, combined with good training, and the fact that they fight for their very survival. They also help Palestinians, so be grateful.



You exaggerate their fighting ability. No they don't 'help' Palestinians. They can barely manage to help their selves in Syria. And they cut ties with Hamas a while back, same with Iran. We don't need their 'help, we have more experience in war with Israel than they do. All we need is access to resources. Our people have higher IQ and highest literacy rate in region. Stop citing 2006 all the time. Israel of today is not Israel of 2006. They had no missile defense systems, no trophy systems, their air force took much more time to identify targets and attack. Not to mention Hezbollah had major geographical advantage compared to Gaza and has bigger country to fight from that isn't surrounded by Israel. Gaza, is besieged and surrounded by Israeli Navy, armed forces and Israeli Air Force is extremely close. Also is a flat plain, which is very hard to fight from. Most importantly it is very small strip of land only 4-6 miles wide and 25 miles long. So it is easier to collect intelligence. Last point they have no resources, unlike in Lebanon or open borders. So please don't try to give your foolish narrative which simply isn't true, I grew up there and been there plenty of times and I know the facts on ground. It's impossible to arm Gaza through any route these days, Gaza manufactures its own weapons by purchasing raw material from Egyptian black market, and ammunition/rifles come from there too. So point is, you're exaggerating Iran's role in Gaza. But also it doesn't make sense to keep citing 2006, it has no relation to conflict in Syria.



U8200 said:


> You may arm yourself, but Israel feeds you and make no mistake about that. Israel provides you with far more than your Arab brothers do.
> 
> Recently 100 Gazan farmers were in Tel-Aviv to learn expert farming techniques and to broker better conditions such as faster exports.
> 
> Israel is also helping you with water issues and a plethora of other joint enterprises involving business development, food, conservation and energy



Israel ain't 'helping' nothing. It is drawing fine line between its responsibility as an occupier towards the strip and trying to leverage responsibility on international community. Israel is responsible for Gaza, as long as it occupies it. And prevents exports/imports. So yeah, obviously if Gaza can't import that things can only go through Israel. Which usually the PA/Arab nations pay for, it's just the route is through Israel. Almost all water is contaminated in Gaza, Israel is preventing an international project to fix this issue. Same with electricity, it bombed most stations. Prevents needed amount of fuel for reaching Gaza. There is no 'business devolpment' when you can't import or export. So much for business development:

Gaza industrial sector hit hard as 134 factories destroyed
Gaza counts cost of war as more than 360 factories destroyed or damaged | World news | The Guardian
How Israelâs war on Gaza blitzed 17,000 jobs, leaving unemployment rates around 50 oer cent | The National
......

Btw, preventing imports is not security issue as we see here:

Israel and Netherlands in row over security scanner at Gaza border - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
.......................

I have no problem with trading with Israel if Israel abandons its agenda of colonizing the West Bank and opposing Palestinian state. Actually I used to drink a lot of Israeli carton milk in Gaza. There is no problem in that. We always advise Israeli's that two state solution or one state is the way forward but we are waiting for them to recognize it's time for it. We used to work together in the past and travel freely until Israeli right wing extremists assaisinated Rabin and Israel ever since then went so far right and everythign changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> Hezbollah IS Iran. Hezbollah is the ONLY CAPABLE Arab fighting force.


Were from u get that nonsense? Hezbollah supported by tanks and air force was beaten by unlettered Bedouins with rusty AK in Dar'a:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> Israel ain't 'helping' nothing. It is drawing fine line between its responsibility as an occupier towards the strip and trying to leverage responsibility on international community. Israel is responsible for Gaza, as long as it occupies it. And prevents exports/imports. So yeah, obviously if Gaza can't import that things can only go through Israel. Which usually the PA/Arab nations pay for, it's just the route is through Israel. Almost all water is contaminated in Gaza, Israel is preventing an international project to fix this issue. Same with electricity, it bombed most stations. Prevents needed amount of fuel for reaching Gaza. There is no 'business devolpment' when you can't import or export. So much for business development:
> 
> Gaza industrial sector hit hard as 134 factories destroyed
> Gaza counts cost of war as more than 360 factories destroyed or damaged | World news | The Guardian
> How Israelâs war on Gaza blitzed 17,000 jobs, leaving unemployment rates around 50 oer cent | The National
> ......
> 
> Btw, preventing imports is not security issue as we see here:
> 
> Israel and Netherlands in row over security scanner at Gaza border - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> .......................
> 
> I have no problem with trading with Israel if Israel abandons its agenda of colonizing the West Bank and opposing Palestinian state. Actually I used to drink a lot of Israeli carton milk in Gaza. There is no problem in that. We always advise Israeli's that two state solution or one state is the way forward but we are waiting for them to recognize it's time for it. We used to work together in the past and travel freely until Israeli right wing extremists assaisinated Rabin and Israel ever since then went so far right and everythign changed.





> Voicing their desire for more flexibility at IDF checkpoints, increased farming equipment imports and opportunities to export crops, *some 200 Gazan farmers came to Tel Aviv on Thursday to engage in a face-to-face dialogue with a senior defense official.*
> 
> “We can overcome this problem,” Esaam Dawwas, quality control manager for the Beit Lahiya Cooperative Association, told _The Jerusalem Post_, following the discussion. “We need the Israeli government to deal with facilities for farmers, open the checkpoints and send us all the machines for agriculture and fertilizer for the farmers. We can solve this problem.”
> 
> Dawwas and his colleagues came to participate in the third and final day of the annual Agritech International Agricultural Exhibition and Conference at the Tel Aviv Fairgrounds. They took part in a conversation in Arabic with Col. Grisha Yakubovich, head of the civil department at the Office of the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories. Among the key issues to arise were the need to boost agricultural trade allowances, and to increase the availability of supplies crucial to farming.
> 
> “What happened here today is actually the fruit of cooperation between us and the Palestinian Authority,” Yakubovich told the Post after the dialogue. “This is not something regular that you see people from Gaza being brought out here in buses. That’s why it was so important for me to talk to them... and listen to the voice from the field.”




Agree that if a solution can be found, then good.

The problem is that impossible things are demanded such as 'return' of refugees which is obviously impossible. Also we always hear from palestinians that for example 67 borders is only the 'start' of the process. i.e the first step to eliminating Israel rather than it being the end of the conflict.

Anyway, don't want to hijack this thread with Isra/Pal.


----------



## Falcon29

U8200 said:


> Agree that if a solution can be found, then good.
> 
> The problem is that impossible things are demanded such as 'return' of refugees which is obviously impossible. Also we always hear from palestinians that for example 67 borders is only the 'start' of the process. i.e the first step to eliminating Israel rather than it being the end of the conflict.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to hijack this thread with Isra/Pal.



Well we need to talk about what we have in common instead of what we have against each other. Not too long ago, we lived, worked together and are closest people to each other in the region even if we may consider each other enemies. But anyways, we will talk about this later when topic comes up again and let this thead get back to where it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> Were from u get that nonsense? Hezbollah supported by tanks and air force was beaten by unlettered Bedouins with rusty AK in Dar'a:



Rusty TOW missiles. Okay. Israel's entire military was beaten back by Hezbollah.



Falcon29 said:


> You exaggerate their fighting ability. No they don't 'help' Palestinians. They can barely manage to help their selves in Syria. And they cut ties with Hamas a while back, same with Iran. We don't need their 'help, we have more experience in war with Israel than they do. All we need is access to resources. Our people have higher IQ and highest literacy rate in region. Stop citing 2006 all the time. Israel of today is not Israel of 2006. They had no missile defense systems, no trophy systems, their air force took much more time to identify targets and attack. Not to mention Hezbollah had major geographical advantage compared to Gaza and has bigger country to fight from that isn't surrounded by Israel. Gaza, is besieged and surrounded by Israeli Navy, armed forces and Israeli Air Force is extremely close. Also is a flat plain, which is very hard to fight from. Most importantly it is very small strip of land only 4-6 miles wide and 25 miles long. So it is easier to collect intelligence. Last point they have no resources, unlike in Lebanon or open borders. So please don't try to give your foolish narrative which simply isn't true, I grew up there and been there plenty of times and I know the facts on ground. It's impossible to arm Gaza through any route these days, Gaza manufactures its own weapons by purchasing raw material from Egyptian black market, and ammunition/rifles come from there too. So point is, you're exaggerating Iran's role in Gaza. But also it doesn't make sense to keep citing 2006, it has no relation to conflict in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel ain't 'helping' nothing. It is drawing fine line between its responsibility as an occupier towards the strip and trying to leverage responsibility on international community. Israel is responsible for Gaza, as long as it occupies it. And prevents exports/imports. So yeah, obviously if Gaza can't import that things can only go through Israel. Which usually the PA/Arab nations pay for, it's just the route is through Israel. Almost all water is contaminated in Gaza, Israel is preventing an international project to fix this issue. Same with electricity, it bombed most stations. Prevents needed amount of fuel for reaching Gaza. There is no 'business devolpment' when you can't import or export. So much for business development:
> 
> Gaza industrial sector hit hard as 134 factories destroyed
> Gaza counts cost of war as more than 360 factories destroyed or damaged | World news | The Guardian
> How Israelâs war on Gaza blitzed 17,000 jobs, leaving unemployment rates around 50 oer cent | The National
> ......
> 
> Btw, preventing imports is not security issue as we see here:
> 
> Israel and Netherlands in row over security scanner at Gaza border - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> .......................
> 
> I have no problem with trading with Israel if Israel abandons its agenda of colonizing the West Bank and opposing Palestinian state. Actually I used to drink a lot of Israeli carton milk in Gaza. There is no problem in that. We always advise Israeli's that two state solution or one state is the way forward but we are waiting for them to recognize it's time for it. We used to work together in the past and travel freely until Israeli right wing extremists assaisinated Rabin and Israel ever since then went so far right and everythign changed.



Hey, I'm all in favor of a people who have been stolen, oppressed and pounded for 70 years to get their own country, and to get outside help. But your sectarianism makes that help difficult to give. You know damn well Isael wants all Palestinians out of Gaza and WB, and that they are trying to weaken the only group of people actually helping them with arms and political help at the UN. Guess what happens to you if that 'resistance axis' gets weakened?
When Hamas fires bottle rockets at Israel, and they strike back with thousands of 1000lbs bombs, what is their real intention?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@U8200 @Falcon29

Hopefully sane minds will prevail. Sure Arabs and Jews have had a hostile relationship in the modern era but before that we were really close people whether in the Arab world or in Al-Andalus and elsewhere. Most of the older generation of Arabs from Morocco to Yemen recall the Jewish Arab communities fondly and vice versa. Sure there were instances here and there but nothing compared to what occurred elsewhere in the world and especially Europe.

I really hope for the sake of the Palestinian people (especially) and Israeli that peace will be reached and that would be a huge step in the right direction for the region too.

I said it many times. Israel is already 21% Palestinian Arab, Jews originating from the Arab world number more than 50% of Israel's Jewish population, Arabic is an official language, Arabs and Jews can live in peace together as proven in Israel etc. despite many challenges.

We as Arabs have much more in common with Jews as a people (fellow Semites), we are neighbors, Judaism is the closest religion to Islam etc. than the regular Farsi. The only thing that binds us together with Farsis is religion.

Besides Israel is much more ahead of Iran on all fronts so should a peace be reached Israel would be a better partner. Not saying that we need to be best friends or even hold hands but relations can definitely improve and mutual (beneficial) cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> @U8200 @Falcon29
> 
> Hopefully sane minds will prevail. Sure Arabs and Jews have had a hostile relationship in the modern era but before that we were really close people whether in the Arab world or in Al-Andalus and elsewhere. Most of the older generation of Arabs from Morocco to Yemen recall the Jewish Arab communities fondly and vice versa. Sure there were instances here and there but nothing compared to what occurred elsewhere in the world and especially Europe.
> 
> I really hope for the sake of the Palestinian people (especially) and Israeli that peace will be reached and that would be a huge step in the right direction for the region too.
> 
> I said it many times. Israel is already 21% Palestinian Arab, Jews originating from the Arab world number more than 50% of Israel's Jewish population, Arabic is an official language, Arabs and Jews can live in peace together etc. despite many challenges etc.
> 
> We as Arabs have much more in common with Jews as a people (fellow Semites), we are neighbors, Judaism is the closest religion to Islam etc. than the regular Farsi. The only thing that binds us together with Farsis is religion.
> 
> Besides Israel is much more ahead of Iran on all fronts so should a peace be reached Israel would be a better partner. Not saying that we need to be best friends or even hold hands but relations can definitely improve and mutual (beneficial) cooperation.



I thought Iranians were fire-worshipping majoos? And yes, your lovely Semitic brothers. How lovely they treat your Arab brothers in Filistin.



IR-TR said:


> I thought Iranians were fire-worshipping majoos? And yes, your lovely Semitic brothers. How lovely they treat your Arab brothers in Filistin.


The wahabbi Saudis will learn their lesson before too long. Before long Iran's coffers will be filled again, and guess who will be on the receiving end of that d!ck?


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I think you get my point right? It's almost disgusting how much they shoulder everything on Arab organization. Considering that they pride the Iranian army as being army of Mahdi which will reach Jerusalem.
> 
> In reality these are not a warrior peoples. And their reliance on Hezbollah is going to make Hezbollah collapse. Hezbollah is stupid if it doesn't realize that Iranians are afraid of any direct confrontation and will use Hezbollah as a tool as much as they can even if it becomes unrealistic.



Have you ever looked at the middle east? Look at it. Now tell me how many of those warrior Arab countries host US army bases.

And now look at Iran.

If Iran is a country of cowards, imagine what we would be, if we were warriors. Because as we are now, we are the only country in the M.E. were there is not ONE foreign army boot in our land.

Maybe if the middle east had more "cowards" like the Iranians, no american would ever even dream of setting foot on our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaysh usud al Sharqiyeh (Eastern Lions Army) are now in combat with ISIS in Eastern Qalamoun, as expected. Regime pulled out in order to weaken rebels in central Syria, but they essentially cut themselves off from Aleppo by doing that.
2 videos so far have emerged from the escapees of the Jisr al Shughour national hospital, and I counted 23 bodies. This does not include the ones killed in front of the hospital, which was shown in Hadi Abdallah's videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IR-TR

Madali said:


> Have you ever looked at the middle east? Look at it. Now tell me how many of those warrior Arab countries host US army bases.
> 
> And now look at Iran.
> 
> If Iran is a country of cowards, imagine what we would be, if we were warriors. Because as we are now, we are the only country in the M.E. were there is not ONE foreign army boot in our land.
> 
> Maybe if the middle east had more "cowards" like the Iranians, no american would ever even dream of setting foot on our region.



Wonderfully said. All Arab nations except Syria and Lebanon are occupied bent over ....'s. I wouldn't include Turkey since it's part of NATO. Or Iraq, since it's been invaded. Other Arab countries, what's your excuse? E


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranians and Israelis are already teaming up and you guys still fail lol
> Israeli support for Iran during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



ARE? Present tense? That was 30 years ago and Israel supplied TIRES for fighter jets. While the rest of the world supplied Saddam with everything he wanted and chemical weapons. And Iran kicked Iraq out of Iranian soil within six months, even while not even having finished the ****-ng revolution. It's just that that dumb twat Khomeini wanted to 'go to Jerusalem'. Braindead moron. Saudi was afraid and was ready to pay 70 billion in 'I'm sorry' money.


----------



## KingWest

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> ummmm and what can you say about India and Pakistan they were also supposedly created out of British empire dont they?


It did fall apart didnt it? Into Pakistan, India and Bangladesh


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> Rusty TOW missiles.


Little TOWs in Dar'a actually. There are many TOWs in Idlib and Hezbollah does not even bother to go there. They prefer to fight the weak.



> Okay. Israel's entire military was beaten back by Hezbollah.


Really, did they capture Jerusalem as they promised? Or at least Shabaa farms? All they achieved is killing 121 Israeli soldiers in 33 days.

Egypt in 1973 killed over 1500 Israeli soldiers in 18 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Ignore the Ajami Farsi kawli and his barking, delusions and historical lies. I threw a bone at him long ago but he is still barking a little. Nothing that harsher methods won't deal with.


Why do I get warned when I put you dress wearer down, but when you call me a Ajami Farsi Kawli, you don't get warned? I'm gonna report you.



500 said:


> Little TOWs in Dar'a actually. There are many TOWs in Idlib and Hezbollah does not even bother to go there. They prefer to fight the weak.
> 
> 
> Really, did they capture Jerusalem as they promised? Or at least Shabaa farms? All they achieved is killing 121 Israeli soldiers in 33 days.
> 
> Egypt in 1973 killed over 1500 Israeli soldiers in 18 days.



See if you can spot the difference between Hezbollah and Egypt. I'll wait. And yes, who in their right mind goes against an enemy full of TOWs, that can hit you miles out? Oh yes, Israel tried that, and had it's arse handed to it in 2006. Right or wrong?


----------



## DizuJ

A new Hadi Abdallah video shows more than 150 assadists slaughtered on escape from National Hospital Jisr al-Shughour. A very bad day for the genocidal regime indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CIS-TRANS

KingWest said:


> Because the inhabitants of these regions never had a bound with the countries they where living in. The nations (created by the British) have never succeeded in doing descent nation building. The can only be ruled by dictators, or otherwhise the countries will fall apart. Since the inhabitants dont identify themselves with the countries they live in.





KingWest said:


> It did fall apart didnt it? Into Pakistan, India and Bangladesh


well many Pakistanis are weak in history and then they create their own. You are absolutely right , we are still facing multiple kinds of insurgencies, based on ethnic, sectarian, tribal, political etc. The only thing that saves India and Pakistan is their population size and their nuclear capabilities. Its just like spontaneous fission reactions where emission of few neutrons don't effect the masses of lighter atoms because of large number of protons. , I feel easy to explain things according to Chemical reaction's examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Do you even think before posting? Let me tell you this for the millionth time, we Arabs consider Iran our enemy not the west. point.


i know lot of arabs from north africa here . none of them is anti Iranian except one retard salafi i met once. (most of them are anti Khamenei / anti regime)
you mean "arab saudi slaves" i guess.
- Iranians don't worship any ethnic. we are not into ethnic instead of you guy
- most Iranians don't speak the language , they speak farsi by the way ...
Europeans use latin alphabet and that doesn't mean they workship Italians LOL
- Iranians kneel (when they do) towards the prophet , not a country not a royal family.
- Iranians don't hate arabs (except a few like in al over the world by the way) they hate sectarian / fanatics like Islamic Front, AQ, talibans , IS and all these retard groups created by your bros
- so you really need to see somebody yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Hussein said:


> i know lot of arabs from north africa here . none of them is anti Iranian except one retard salafi i met once. (most of them are anti Khamenei / anti regime)
> you mean "arab saudi slaves" i guess.
> - Iranians don't hate arabs (except a few like in al over the world by the way) they hate sectarian / fanatics like Islamic Front, AQ, talibans , IS and all these retard groups created by your bros



From my experience, Iranians have always looked down on Arabs as inferior. They see Iranian culture as being superior.

Iranians also get angry when confused with Arabs, whereas many Israelis when abroad are confused with Arabs and this doesn't cause any problems.

I've rarely met Arabs that hated Iranians in the same way (prior to the Syrian conflict)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> i know lot of arabs from north africa here . none of them is anti Iranian except one retard salafi i met once. (most of them are anti Khamenei / anti regime)
> you mean "arab saudi slaves" i guess.
> - Iranians don't worship any ethnic. we are not into ethnic instead of you guy
> - most Iranians don't speak the language , they speak farsi by the way ...
> Europeans use latin alphabet and that doesn't mean they workship Italians LOL
> - Iranians kneel (when they do) towards the prophet , not a country not a royal family.
> - Iranians don't hate arabs (except a few like in al over the world by the way) they hate sectarian / fanatics like Islamic Front, AQ, talibans , IS and all these retard groups created by your bros
> - so you really need to see somebody yourself


Again, I mean by Iranians or Iran, the regime and the ones who follow it. Other than that, I don't care about ordinary Iranians. The rest of your post doesn't need a reply. Just think about it again and your will find what I said is the right one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

U8200 said:


> From my experience, Iranians have always looked down on Arabs as inferior. They see Iranian culture as being superior.
> 
> Iranians also get angry when confused with Arabs, whereas many Israelis when abroad are confused with Arabs and this doesn't cause any problems.


no they look down at arabs from few countries but especially the fanatic people 
for exemple they have really high consideration for Iraqis or Egypt or many other countries because they consider them from ancient / important civilizations 
but from my experience being honest i find out many iranians outside are too arrogant (but to anyone)
for israelis hopefully things will get better for arabs vs non arabs . people should learn live together.


U8200 said:


> I've rarely met Arabs that hated Iranians in the same way (prior to the Syrian conflict)


i was totally against helping Assad from beginning for many reasons:
- he didn't want to offer democracy in Syria 
- it is not our business to support a dictator
- it would have consequences much more dramatic than keeping a strategic ally
but sadly... you're right... 
but what to expect from the leader of our country. 
they still don't get diplomacy, speaking with others, stop insulting ... this is the normal way we should follow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

U8200 said:


> From my experience, Iranians have always looked down on Arabs as inferior. They see Iranian culture as being superior.
> 
> Iranians also get angry when confused with Arabs, whereas many Israelis when abroad are confused with Arabs and this doesn't cause any problems.
> 
> I've rarely met Arabs that hated Iranians in the same way (prior to the Syrian conflict)


It's not that we didn't look down on Iranians. It is that we either didn't care about them or didn't know about them. It's like talking about people of Argentina or sth. But recently, due to their terrorism in our region, we started reading about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Just the southern front doing what a good government should be doing:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Prophet Muhammad (saws) was an Arab and his family is Arab too. Makkah is an Arab city too. Let's just face the reality. Every non-Muslim and non-ME people would call them religiously, culturally and linguistically conquered people by Arabs. It's just pure facts.
> 
> Even their Shia Arab buddy (best one) Nasrallah says it openly during rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more to say buddy.
> 
> But because it's a controversial topic for Muslims it's not discussed in the open but that makes it not any less correct.
> 
> You should really stop being an advocate for those creatures. You are an Lebanese and Iraqi. Arab and Semitic. You have no ties to Iran. Your peoples and culture influenced them 1000 times more than the other way around. They have nothing on you so to speak. So why all that strange advocating for them, Salman?
> 
> Look none of us here have a problem with Shia Arabs. Only those that are Wilayat al-Faqih slaves but even they will get a chance of renouncing their affiliation to those demonic Mullah's.


My point that many of them in here on in other websites such as YouTube say they follow arab faith

The one in here like JUBA said they follow religion made by arabs

I know Mecca and hijaz and quraish,Quran and the prophet family are arabs

But saying that they pray toward arab land is like saying Egyptians and Syrians praying toward KSA and worship the saudis or saying that the arab tribes worship quraish 

and nasrallah is wrong he try to justifiy his alliance with iran by saying that iran is Islamist and not nationalistic which is wrong because majority of iranians are secular nationslists athiests more than they are Islamists


----------



## Irfan Baloch

dont post racism and sectarian hatred
and dont quote such posts

Bans will follow for anyone continuing with off-topic ranting and racism . No excuses accepted and no exceptions

if you want to be respected then start respecting yourself stay civilised, dont flame dont offend and post responsibly and disagree gracefully 

try that trust me it will feel much better than racist slurs and sectarian insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> My point that many of them in here on in other websites such as YouTube say they follow arab faith
> 
> The one in here like JUBA said they follow religion made by arabs
> 
> I know Mecca and hijaz and quraish,Quran and the prophet family are arabs
> 
> But saying that they pray toward arab land is like saying Egyptians and Syrians praying toward KSA and worship the saudis or saying that the arab tribes worship quraish
> 
> and nasrallah is wrong he try to justifiy his alliance with iran by saying that iran is Islamist and not nationalistic which is wrong because majority of iranians are secular nationslists athiests more than they are Islamists



They have a problem calling Islam an Arab religion (in fact Islam, Christianity and Judaims are all Abrahamic/Semitic religions and that's a fact) but they have no problem calling their dead Zoroastrianism an Persian/Iranian religion? Hypocrisy much? I think so.

Egyptians are fellow Arabs and Semites. They are not foreigners to us.

Of course but what he said about the culture, religion (he forgot language) and pretty much everything else is correct. Iran today looks nothing like Sassanid Iran. That Iran is gone. Forever. And that's what their little flock of nationalists can't ever forgive/forget. Those nationalists probably have Arab ancestry too to make matters worse.

Cheers Salman, let's return to Syria. Those Farsis make us talk about their land all the time in Arab related topics.

In reality we would not care about them the slightest as @BLACKEAGLE told had it not been for their Mullah's. No reason to. Give me just 1 reason why we should care about them? It's not us that were conquered by them on all fronts and they were not the ones that forever changed our society completely.

Simple their butthurt has no cure and I LOVE it.

Of course Iranians (whatever ethnicity) that are not hostile towards us are not included here. I have nothing against them and would have nothing against cooperating with them and doing business. The Iranians (mostly Iranian Arabs, Persians and Lurs) in the GCC are by large good people. Sadah families in Iran must also be respected.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> They have a problem calling Islam an Arab religion (in fact Islam, Christianity and Judaims are all Abrahamic/Semitic religions and that's a fact) but they have no problem calling their dead Zoroastrianism an Persian/Iranian religion? Hypocrisy much? I think so.
> 
> Egyptians are fellow Arabs and Semites. They are not foreigners to us.
> 
> Of course but what he said about the culture, religion (he forgot language) and pretty much everything else is correct. Iran today looks nothing like Sassanid Iran. That Iran is gone. Forever. And that's what their little flock of nationalists can't ever forgive/forget. Those nationalists probably have Arab ancestry too to make matters worse.
> 
> Cheers Salman, let's return to Syria. Those Farsis make us talk about their land all the time in Arab related topics.
> 
> In reality we would not care about them the slightest as @BLACKEAGLE told had it not been for their Mullah's. No reason to. Give me just 1 reason why we should care about them? It's not us that were conquered by them on all fronts and they were not the ones that forever changed our society completely.
> 
> Simple their butthurt has no cure and I LOVE it.


The point is they originated in Semitic lands but they are from god they were not made by Semitic people even if majority of the prophets are Semitic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The point is they originated in Semitic lands but they are from god they were not made by Semitic people even if majority of the prophets are Semitic



Of course but you got my point here. They deny our ancient religions that more than 2/3 of the planet follows (!) while they have no problem calling Zoroastrianism as an Iranian religion. It's just hypocrisy. They know that their influence on this front (as all others) are not even anywhere close to the influence of us Arabs and Semites so they are hypocrites on this front. It's just a defensive mechanism.

Do you think that the West (US) will send troops to Syria? Also how long do you believe that Al-Assad can keep going? What should the ordinary Alawi do? Should they be more vocal against the Al-Asasd regime and try to bet on more horses at once? I mean reach their hands out to the Syrian opposition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

The Last of us said:


> It seem this camel urine drinker is obsessed with Persians and Iran. In all his posts he is mentioning Persians/Iranians. This guy has inferiority complex coming out from every essence of his sand dwelling being. Talking about "ancient arab" civilization etc. Dude, when the Persians were a civilization, you saudis were and still are lizard hunters and playing around with camel urine as your science, this is when Persians invented the likes of Algebra.
> 
> The reality is this. An average Iranian sees your lot as the lowest humans and would not even piss on you to set you off fire. The only Iranians which have any sort of relations with your kind are the mullas whom are actively trying to kill your kind. This is the reality on the ground. You talk to an average Iranian about saudis and the first thing they think about is this below:
> 
> Saudi running after this camel/mate/family member /whatever the heck your people do with your camels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Researchers Want Clinical Trials for Camel Urine Cancer Cure | The Mary Sue
> 
> Camel kissing:
> 
> Saudi Arabia: Farmers flout Mers warning by kissing camels - BBC News
> 
> 
> You're a little kid in the west whom has seen how Iranians view his kind and now his behind is burning on epic proportions. You're nothing to us kid, you need to stop talking about Persians/Iranians because to us, you're worth less than dog faeces. Only thing you are good for is killing each other, which is exactly why I like the mullas as they're instrumental in more of your kind dying day by day





Ooookay that's a bit much really. Even if what you said were true, Iran has to live in the world. It has to live with a couple hundred million Arab neighbors. So even if that's how the average Iranian thinks, that should change. Making jokes about other religions/people is fine, the whole world does that. But that kind of thinking is not sustainable.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

As entertaining this is, I'd like to add that Zoroastrianism is a modified(persified) version of Mithraism which was the native religion of north-west iranian groups such as Kurds, Gilakis and Talysh.


----------



## azzo

Saudi isn't a race, it's the name of the country that is the birth of Islam for all humanity.

All of the races are the same, it's your actions that define you.

As one guy said: "I pity the person whose pride stem from either two things: A Biological coincidence, or a Geographical one.."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

What happened here? 

Both you afro-Arabs and Indo-Iranians need to cut it out. We Palestinians are the ultimate mixture race of Greek, Lebanese, Turkish, Levant, etc....We have highest literacy rate in the whole region. And IQ. 

............

Joking aside, siege of Jisr Al Shugur ended badly for the SAA. Almost all besieged soldiers in the hospital were killed after a trap setup by rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

The Last of us said:


> It seem this camel urine drinker is obsessed with Persians and Iran. In all his posts he is mentioning Persians/Iranians. This guy has inferiority complex coming out from every essence of his sand dwelling being. Talking about "ancient arab" civilization etc. Dude, when the Persians were a civilization, you saudis were and still are lizard hunters and playing around with camel urine as your science, this is when Persians invented the likes of Algebra.
> 
> The reality is this. An average Iranian sees your lot as the lowest humans and would not even piss on you to set you off fire. The only Iranians which have any sort of relations with your kind are the mullas whom are actively trying to kill your kind. This is the reality on the ground. You talk to an average Iranian about saudis and the first thing they think about is this below:
> 
> Saudi running after this camel/mate/family member /whatever the heck your people do with your camels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Researchers Want Clinical Trials for Camel Urine Cancer Cure | The Mary Sue
> 
> Camel kissing:
> 
> Saudi Arabia: Farmers flout Mers warning by kissing camels - BBC News
> 
> 
> You're a little kid in the west whom has seen how Iranians view his kind and now his behind is burning on epic proportions. You're nothing to us kid, you need to stop talking about Persians/Iranians because to us, you're worth less than dog faeces. Only thing you are good for is killing each other, which is exactly why I like the mullas as they're instrumental in more of your kind dying day by day


 We speak on Syria leave the troll wars for moment 

You can discuss it in different thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

All of the people in these pictures are beautiful. As beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> LOL he is posting photos of illegal Horn of Africa migrants and Afro-Arabs. That's all he has been doing, kawli filth.
> 
> Not one single genuine Arab or Saudi Arabian.


Don't humor him, soon he will see Arabs from Ahwaz knocking on his door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

The Last of us said:


> You goat hurdlers will always remain stateless. The best you can do is make claims such as jews built perepolis or Kurds are medians
> You pathetic morons are nothing. I remember when the Israeli President was congratulating nowrus to Persian people, kurds starting crying and saying "what about us". You people cannot even get your freedom from turks, pathetic!
> Keep stealing history/making up stories in your fantasy, only there will you people actually have a state.



and I remember when the Canadian President was congratulating Newroz to the Kurdish people in Kurdish. I also remember when Shahram Nazeri started singing Kurdish nationalist songs in Kermashan and you persians started shitting your self out of rage all over internet and media


----------



## BronzePlaque

@Serpentine another good day at PDF huh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Falcon29 said:


> What's with the emphasis on white skin?
> 
> I've had many past crushes on caramel toned african girls.
> 
> They are some of most beautiful girls out there.



No problem , these afro arabs sauds just need to admit to their identity. No point hiding it.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Saudi princess.









Farsi one;





Look at that angry face and huge typical ugly Farsi nose.

No wonder they are number 1 in the world when it comes to nose jobs.

The Complicated Beauty of the Persian Nose | VICE | United States



Meanwhile Arab princesses;





The last one is from my family (Hashemites) and she is in her 40's.





GO dream about Shakira and Salma Hayek (Arab Women)


----------



## The Last of us

Saif al-Arab said:


> Saudi princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that angry face and huge typical ugly Farsi nose.
> 
> No wonder they are number 1 in the world when it comes to nose jobs.
> 
> The Complicated Beauty of the Persian Nose | VICE | United States




Your women look kind of Pakistaniish. Dude seriously, comparing Persian women beauty to afro arab saud now?

Posting your afro arab uma or what?


----------



## SALMAN F

The Last of us said:


> Your cuisine is what I posted above sand nigger. Lizard.
> Your language, was developed heavily by Persians, you do not even know the history of arabic calligraphy
> And Islam is your culture in the mind of a inferiority complex ridden afro arab. As stated previously, Islam is just a continuation of judism,christanity, which themselves are influenced heavily by Persians. You're too dumb and uneducated to debate with kid. You just go on braindead rants with no substance.
> 
> There is no such thing as semitic civilization you dumb bafoon. Semitic referrs to languages not race.
> You're just an afro arab, from god knows where. You're just a desperate kid attempting to sooth his butt by creating identity for himself, false identity.
> 
> Iranians having been living the Iranian plateau for thousands of years and genetic tests have shown ancient Iranic people from time before, Susa, shareh sookhte etc are the same as Iranians today.
> 
> You poor sand niggers need to stop pretending as if you're in any way connected to ancient civlization in near east. The likes of Summerians etc are most certainly much more close genetically Iranians than to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to lizard hunting and camel kissing etc and not get involved with things outside your desert civilization. You say any of the things you're saying in this forum in a serious academia, they will laugh you out and send you back to your sandistan. Do you have any idea how pathetic and desperate you seem when you spout out all these nonsense?
> 
> Does it make you subhumans feel happy when we talk to you? I assure you, we see your kind as the lowest creatures possible. And I genuinely mean it.


The Sumerians are close to the southern iraqi people from the size of the body and skulls

Zoroastrianism is not a persian religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

The Last of us said:


> No problem , these afro arabs sauds just need to admit to their identity. No point hiding it.



Everybody is mixed dude, all colors are found everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The Sumerians are close to the southern iraqi people from the size of the body and skulls
> 
> Zoroastrianism is not a persian religion



Sumerians were/looked just like modern day Southern Iraqis and Northern Saudi Arabians and people from Eastern Arabia.

That region was their homeland.

Related to the ancient Dilmun civilization of Eastern Arabia. They had ZERO to do with some Kazakh nomads (Andronovo) or Gypsies from India. Their ancestors. 

Sumer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nothing to do with Iran that he dreams about. Nor Babylon nor anything has anything to do with him. Stole all of our ancient Semitic culture that those creature shamelessly claim,

They even stole our lion.

Arabs anme themselves after lions to this day always did. Hamzah etc. Lions lived in Arabia until 120 years ago and people were hunting them.

We always had long beards and hair which they also copied from us and also with their architecture.

Shameless thief's just like their Gypsy cousins in India. They steal in Europe too and Arab world they used to work on farms and play music for us to entertain us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Falcon29 said:


> Everybody is mixed dude, all colors are found everywhere.



I know dude, I am just winding up that subhuman. 

How many infractions will I be getting?


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab @Last of us @SALMAN AL-FARSI 

Solution is getting married bros. 

I guarantee trollfests will dissappear after that.


----------



## The Last of us

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab @Last of us @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Solution is getting married bros.
> 
> I guarantee trollfests will dissappear after that.



These afro arabs only marry their camels.


----------



## azzo

As one guy said: "I pity the person whose pride stem from either two things: A Biological coincidence, or a Geographical one.."


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> What's with the emphasis on white skin?
> 
> I've had many past crushes on caramel toned african girls.
> 
> They are some of most beautiful girls out there.



Caramel toned=camel toed Read it quickly while tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Saudi princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that angry face and huge typical ugly Farsi nose.
> 
> No wonder they are number 1 in the world when it comes to nose jobs.
> 
> The Complicated Beauty of the Persian Nose | VICE | United States
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Arab princesses;
> 
> 
> View attachment 224207
> 
> 
> The last one is from my family (Hashemites) and she is in her 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO dream about Shakira and Salma Hayek (Arab Women)



The only 'Arabs' that are attractive are the Maghrebis (guess why, and all Arabs know this), and they are aplenty in Amsterdam. Got to ride a couple of them too. Levatine Arabs are good looking too (guess why, they're Roman mixtures). Actual Arabs, less attractive on the whole, but wtf, every people and race has attractive persons. Let's just say pure semitic people have gigantic noses, though Iranians may suffer from that as well.

Said al arab is a sexually frustrated child that has yet to 'blossom into a man'. You can tell by his emotionally laden posts, the amount of posting and the ease of getting into arguments. While normally that would be stuff to avoid, he really is a gigantic troll that wants to hurt Iranian people and rewrite history. So I'll conclude with this: the 'arab' empires only lasted 200 years. It was the turks who created a long lasting ummah, and they ruled it, not the arabs. Arabs pretty much didn't achieve sh!t in any given time in history, except when normal civilized people were weakened by constant war, did the arabs spread their plundering and raping plague to Iran and further north and west. Aside from that, you people have been lucky to hit the oil jackpot. If not, camels would be humping you, not the other way around. Ask around anywhere in the world: do you respect Arabs or Iranians more. 99 out of a 100, that's obvious. It will soon end though, as the West has had enough. Arabs are only ALLOWED to remain 'in power' as long as it suits their interests, and be damned sure, that they will want every single cent of those petrodollars. Either invest in their countries and companies, or buy their products. Like the GCC, with their hundreds of billions in high tech western gear, can't even beat back a couple of bare foot Houthis.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

They are even trying to steal our Arabian horses and they claim Aramaic as their own language while it has nothing to do with Iranian languages.

Those fools claim Bahrain too which has nothing to do with them. Ancient Semitic lands. Iraq too because a province in Iran is called Iraq.

Illiterate kawlis full of complexes about their conquerors and former masters.

Prophet Muhammad (saws) was also Farsi some of them claim.

Why have they copied us on everything, our symbols etc, alphabet etc.

Ashur (Semitic Pagan God) they have copied on their national emblem. Shameless thief's.









Assyrian flag;





Symbol found from Yemen to Syriain North. Nothing to do with Iran. Stolen of course.

This shameless stealing lies in their Gypsy genes.

Pathetic people.

Then Islam came and now their leaders try to be more Arab than the Arabs with their Black Turbans and speeches in Arabic.

Pathetic people. Go back to your Fire-Worshipping.

Reza is still Arabic fools. Invent your own Goddamn names.

Just ban the creatures from every holy Arab topic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Saif al-Arab said:


> They are even trying to steal our Arabian horses and they claim Aramaic as their own language while it has nothing to do with Iranian languages.
> 
> Those fools claim Bahrain too which has nothing to do with them. Ancient Semitic lands. Iraq too because a province in Iran is called Iraq.
> 
> Illiterate kawlis full of complexes about their conquerors and former masters.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (saws) was also Farsi some of them claim.
> 
> Why have they copied us on everything, our symbols etc, alphabet etc.
> 
> Ashur (Semitic Pagan God) they have copied on their national emblem. Shameless thief's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyrian flag;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symbol found from Yemen to Syriain North. Nothing to do with Iran. Stolen of course.
> 
> This shameless stealing lies in their Gypsy genes.
> 
> Pathetic people.
> 
> Then Islam came and now their leaders try to be more Arab than the Arabs with their Black Turbans and speeches in Arabic.
> 
> Pathetic people. Go back to your Fire-Worshipping.
> 
> Reza is still Arabic fools. Invent your own Goddamn names.
> 
> Just ban the creatures from every holy Arab topic here.




Subhuman afro arab, You're comparing Zoroastrianism to this Pagan religion just because the symbols look similar 
Go back to milking your camel or drinking its urine or selling your mother to ISIS like your afro arabs are good for.
You're too retarded and uneducated to talk about history.


----------



## The Last of us

Saif al-Arab said:


> Those illiterate nomads from the wastelands of Kazakhstan (Andronovo) did not leave anything there. Not even a World UNESCO Heritage Site. Nothing.
> 
> They had no alphabet either until they surprise, surprise copied our ancient Phoenician alphabet.
> 
> Phoenician alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They claim heritage to Elamites which lived in a tiny area of today's Iran next to Iraq, Kuwait and KSA while the Elamites were heavily influenced by nearby Semites and Sumerians and while they had nothing to do with any Central Asian nomads or Iranian peoples.
> 
> Sana'a alone in Yemen is more beautiful and more ancient than any town in ALL of Iran.
> 
> Nothing in Iran is even close to World UNESCO Heritage Sites such as Petra (Jordan), Mada'in Saleh (KSA), (Palmyra), Hatra (Iraq), Shivta (Israel) etc. All built by ancient Semites (Nabateans etc.).
> 
> They only have their 2-3 columns in Persopolis and architecture that is a carbon copy of ancient Akkadian and Assyrian architecture.
> 
> What a joke.




I suppose the shahreh sookhte, jiroft civilization etc were also influenced by semites. I told you this before retard, you're too stupid and uneducated to talk history. 

Also stop talking about Semite you dumb subhuman. You afro arabs are as close to those near eastern civilization as Ethiopians. These near eastern civilization are much closer to Iranian than you sand niggers. 

Go milk your camel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Those illiterate nomads from the wastelands of Kazakhstan (Andronovo) did not leave anything there. Not even a World UNESCO Heritage Site. Nothing.
> 
> They had no alphabet either until they surprise, surprise copied our ancient Phoenician alphabet.
> 
> Phoenician alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They claim heritage to Elamites which lived in a tiny area of today's Iran next to Iraq, Kuwait and KSA while the Elamites were heavily influenced by nearby Semites and Sumerians and while they had nothing to do with any Central Asian nomads or Iranian peoples.
> 
> Sana'a alone in Yemen is more beautiful and more ancient than any town in ALL of Iran.
> 
> Nothing in Iran is even close to World UNESCO Heritage Sites such as Petra (Jordan), Mada'in Saleh (KSA), (Palmyra), Hatra (Iraq), Shivta (Israel) etc. All built by ancient Semites (Nabateans etc.).
> 
> They only have their 2-3 columns in Persopolis and architecture that is a carbon copy of ancient Akkadian and Assyrian architecture.
> 
> What a joke.
> 
> Their most visited sites are graves of dead Hijazi Arabs from modern-day KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REZA is still an Arabic name fools no matter how much you try to change it



Iran has the second biggest list on the UNESCO heritage sites, after Turkey in the middle east. Don't lie. You have an inferiority complex, or rather yet, you feel inferior, because you are Saudi. Ya'Allah, we get it. The whole world hates you, just a huge desert with oil. That makes you sick. Especially the educated Saudis, they understand how to read and write, and to think a little. Makes them even more sick to know where they come from.

Table of World Heritage Sites by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here, your ancestors were camel hugging bedouins, who couldn't even build something to last more than 10 years. Come to think of it, without foreign contractors, you still can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

You must have been raped by an Afro-Arab. Did not know that you were a gay too.

I am a Hashemite. The most ancient lineage on the planet along with the lineage of Confucius.

10% of Saudi Arabia's population are Afro-Arabs and the remaining are almost all full-blooded Arabs and Semites. Semitic people originate from the Arabian Peninsula. The Arabian Peninsula is the longest inhabited area on the planet outside of Eastern Africa and Southern Africa.

Your ancestors before they reached the wastelands of the Iranian Plateau had lived on the Arabian Peninsula for 1000's of years.

Uneducated fool.

This is how Hashemites look like fool;





























Pure Arab (Adnani) and Semitic noble blood. Our nobility is spotted instantly.

On the other hand you don't even know who your great-great-grandfather was or what his surname was because you had no surnames until then.

The Arab WOrld has 6 times as many World UNESCO Heritage Sites and this matters little as Iraq has 10 as much history but 4 times less World UNESCO Heritage Sites yet every educated person knows that Iraq has a much more impressive history than Iran.

Another fail by another Farsi clown.

Anyway I was looking for a ban due to exams so I am calling it a day with the Kawli Farsi Gypsy mongrels and our former slave boys.

You will always be beneath us, just remember that. The whole world knows it already. For God's sake little UAE could buy all of Iran tomorrow.

Kawli boy is in love with Afro-Arabs. I might find you a nice boy that you can marry.

If your compatriot here below is not enough.






I bet you speak just like him.

I am also willing to met the creature in question. I will be in Paris and London this summer. Let's see how you look like in real life and what a poor little loser you are. I can probably buy the village that you crawled out from.

I am serious. We can exchange Facebook profiles or telephone numbers. I feel like smashing your skull and other Farsi subhumans here. Let us see if you even dare to mention the word Arab anymore in any European capital city let alone Paris and London where an regular Arab from the GCC can buy your entire village. Or come here to Copenhagen you Kawli boy. The Palestinian community alone would eat you alive

What a joke you Farsi sissy boys are. Afro-Arab this and Afro-Arab that. The photos I posted are almost identical of your beloved Afro-Arabs and Afro-Iranians but they are regular Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

This retard keep deleting his posts and reposting them. What a pathetic afro arab. I bet his highlight of the day was a Persian replying to him and making him feel alive. If you had any guts, you'd post pics of your afro arab sand nigger self or your uma so we could see your $hit coloured complexion.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I am also willing to met the creature in question. I will be in Paris and London this summer. Let's see how you look like in real life and what a poor little loser you are. I can probably buy the village that you crawled out from.
> 
> I am serious. We can exchange Facebook profiles or telephone numbers. I feel like smashing your skull and other Farsi subhumans here. Let us see if you even dare to mention the word Arab anymore in any European capital city let alone Paris and London where an regular Arab from the GCC can buy your entire village.



If you had any honour, you would not have sold your uma to ISIS. Give me time and place afro arab. First post your pic so we can see your subhuman, afro arab face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

whats kawli?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Sold your Ummah to ISIS? What is that Kawli blabbering about nobody knows?

Look I don't care about Afro-Arabs or skin color. I am in most likelihood lighter skinned than you as I am partially European. Secondly I already proposed that we can exchange Facebook profiles and even telephone numbers. I am currently based in Copenhagen due to studies that will end this summer. I will be in Paris and London for 2 few weeks this summer. Where are your refugee *** based at? Let me guess some suburban ghetto in the Netherlands?

Look everyone can google how Hashemites look like. Those full-blooded Arab and those mixed with Europeans. All of them are lighter skinned and 100 times better looking than the average Farsi and their ancestry and lineages are 100 times older and more respected worldwide.

As I told you do you even know who your great-great-grandfather was and what his surname was? After all surnames did not exist in your Mullahstan until recently.

I can trace my ancestry almost 100 generations back to Prophet Ibrahim (as) in the direct line.

My name features on genealogical pages on the internet.

Last time I took this discussion you escaped, remember?.

Go play your computer games moron. I am 100% sure that you have never talked to any Arab like that wherever you live (I suspect NEtherlands) THE Moroccans would have stabbed you to death long ago or gave you a beating that you won't forget.

Here in Copenhagen Iranians are beat up by Arabs regularly in nightclubs. Cowards. In Iraq or Syria you would end up on ******** or YNC.

Last week an Iranian was playing up against an Lebanese doorman and the doorman broke his nose. It was in the local news.

The coward escaped as last time. Typical farsi running away. What a joke. Playing up but can't finish it. Go play on your PS3 and troll behind a computer screen. All you are good at. Sweet dreams about your Afro-Arabs too.


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> Yes, we are decendant from Medians but so are Azeris and other north west iranians. But Kurds, Azeris etc are quite close to people from the caucasus aswell genetically speaking, or the other way around simply. meaning, we also share heritage from the native hurrian groups such as the manneans, gutians, qarduchis etc.
> 
> Who are the ones thieving and stealing other people's culture and history which you have done for thousands of years. Atleast turks started 100 years ago. I mean, you claim that Kurosh rebelled against his Median grandfather and established a Persian empire. You're so full of shit, who comes up with nonsense mythical stories like this? And the thing is, you blindly belive in that. Persepolis was built by Jews for instance. All your "persian" heroes in shahnama are actually Kermashani Kurds. That Kurosh cylinder is just evident of how persians have falsified history for their own inferior gains. You come to Kurdistan, take our artifacts and place them in the shrine of fucking imam hossein. yeah, that's right, you persian whip yourself for Arabs, the same Arabs that slaughtered you.
> 
> You can't insult me to be frank. I know what we have and don't have. But this is fun though
> 
> zendebad persian pride.


You mountain apes have no history so someone can steal from you to began with

It was the persian ferdosi who saved the iranian heritage even the ayyubs asked for copies to know about their iranic history

You dogs only steal and claim the land and civilization of others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Listen Gypsy.
> 
> Arab cuisine is 100 times more well-known in the world. There is not even any contest.
> 
> Same with Arab culture, language (4th most spoken language), Islam and our culture is by far the most influential one in the Muslim world and one of the most influential ones in the world. Your language is half Arabic. Your alphabet is Arabic. There is no comparison my Gypsy.
> 
> There are no Blacks in KSA outside of Afro-Arabs and they are not locals. You have Afro-Iranians too. Besides there is nothing wrong with Blacks. Rather them than you Gypsies.
> 
> Semites originate on the Arabian Peninsula which is the second oldest inhabited place on the planet after East Africa and South Africa. Cultures on the Arabian Peninsula are older than your Iranian Plateau and our Semitic civilizations are the most ancient on the planet.
> 
> Indeed we as your masters and religious, cultural, linguistic and military masters do not take anything that you write seriously more than slave owners take the barking of their slaves seriously.
> 
> Now swear at me in your sissy Farsi mongrel language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Al-Assad and Farsi terrorists are also dying in their hundreds in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> Still a long way to those 1 million the glorious Saddam Hussein eliminated.
> 
> Let alone those millions our ancestors eliminated 1400 years ago and many more that they had fun with.
> 
> You poor, sanctioned and isolated creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian hasn't had a wash for 60 years and smokes animal faeces | Daily Mail Online
> 
> My last post as I do not want to waste more time with our former slaves.


This gay donkey burning the iranian republic flag and use the monarch flag this gay faggot say I think the republic flag is arab with indian symbol

While he is flying the shahnshah flag which was used by Safavids,afshars,and gajars then was used by pahlavis

These donkeys use that flag without even knowing the meaning of the symbols on it

The lion and the sword is symol for imam ali A.S. and the sword is zulfiqar 

They hate arabs and islam even though
their shah was a muslim but they use him as symbol against islam

And he is buried in arab muslim country in the arab republic of Egypt and in mosque in Cairo yet they hate islam and use flag which is a symbol to an arab muslim man which is imam ali A.S.
Al-Rifa'i Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> This gay donkey burning the iranian republic flag and use the monarch flag this gay faggot say I think the republic flag is arab with indian symbol
> 
> While he is flying the shahnshah flag which was used by Safavids,afshars,and gajars then was used by pahlavis
> 
> These donkeys use that flag without even knowing the meaning of the symbols on it
> 
> The lion and the sword is symol for imam ali A.S. and the sword is zulfiqar
> 
> They hate arabs and islam even though
> their shah was a muslim but they use him as symbol against islam
> 
> And he is buried in arab muslim country in the arab republic of Egypt and in mosque in Cairo yet they hate islam and use flag which is a symbol to an arab muslim man which is imam ali A.S.
> Al-Rifa'i Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 224213
> View attachment 224214



@SALMAN AL-FARSI

They are confused people.

Was one of his wives not Arab and did he not give his children Islamic (Arab) names? He was meeting frequently with Arab monarchs too and was friends with them.

Was the Pahlavi family not Kurdish originally? I remember someone telling me this.

Even the Safavids claimed Hashemite descend and married Arabs. The Hashashin were founded by an Iraqi Arab (Kufan) of Yemeni origin too.

Assassins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Hassan-i Sabbah*

*

*

Hassan-i Sabbah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I told you already that we Arabs have no problem with people of Iranian descend in the GCC (Iranian Arabs, Persians and Lurs) but anti-Arabs, fiercely anti-Muslim cannot be our friends. Sorry. At most just business.

Southern Iraq is the heartland of Shia Islam, not Iran. Southern Iraq should led Shias not Iran.

Al-Sistani is much, much better than that Khamenei. There can be no question about that. Or someone like Al-Sadr's father if he lived.

Muqtada only for the praises song on Youtube.






Hassan Nasrallah biggest mistake was allying with Bashar. Before that he was tolerable.

I respect genuine Shia clerics and especially Shia Arab ones as I only know them. Al-Sistani for instance.

I do not like regime clerics whether in KSA or Iran or elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Syria seems like a lost cause...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

You will like this video.








The entire region should change leadership overnight.

Why have we so bad leaders? Are our people really this guilty and bad themselves?

Also what do you think will happen in Syria? Will the West send troops and how long can Al-Assad continue? What will happen with Alawis? Would it not be better if they did not oppose Al-Assad more and tried to play on two horses? Reach out to the FSA? ISIS won't ever be accepted by locals of Syria, regional countries or West. They are temporary IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

firstly, i thought the assad army & rebel have stop fighting with weapon

they fighting with pictures which show who is the most beautiful, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabreF86

500 said:


> Little TOWs in Dar'a actually. There are many TOWs in Idlib and Hezbollah does not even bother to go there. They prefer to fight the weak.
> 
> 
> Really, did they capture Jerusalem as they promised? Or at least Shabaa farms? All they achieved is killing 121 Israeli soldiers in 33 days.
> 
> Egypt in 1973 killed over 1500 Israeli soldiers in 18 days.



Its just a resistance group for the record israeli forces never fought a well trained army and as well equiped and well funded as they are.



The Last of us said:


> Here are average Iranians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare that to an average subhuman, afro arab saud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, go ahead show yourself a little, if you're not as dark as leftover shit than I'll be genuinely shocked



Shame on you both calling your selfs muslims and judging others on their colour.
Ohh i am white i am good guy shut up and go to your mom ask her to teach you some maners.
We all know there are black people in iran and saudi arab.
I am not black but my life is as important as a african black.
You are in a pride of being white but remeber humans are equal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

SabreF86 said:


> Its just a resistance group for the record israeli forces never fought a well trained army and as well equiped and well funded as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you both calling your selfs muslims and judging others on their colour.
> Ohh i am white i am good guy shut up and go to your mom ask her to teach you some maners.
> We all know there are black people in iran and saudi arab.
> I am not black but my life is as important as a african black.
> You are in a pride of being white but remeber humans are equal.


That iranian member is not muslim he is like the majority of the iranian gay nationslists who live in west and hate islam,arabs,and muslims

Maybe because in iran there are no gay clubs or alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zhukov

KingWest said:


> It did fall apart didnt it? Into Pakistan, India and Bangladesh


Fell apart? like what? 
Only incidence occured was succession of bangladesh and it was natural bacause of geographical reason. Other then that.
Even in all wars in subcontinent. Pakistan never bombed indian cities nor did india bombed Pakistani cities.
And both are quite strong and united countries with diversifying people


----------



## Hussein

SabreF86 said:


> Shame on you both calling your selfs muslims and judging others on their colour.
> Ohh i am white i am good guy shut up and go to your mom ask her to teach you some maners.
> We all know there are black people in iran and saudi arab.
> I am not black but my life is as important as a african black.
> You are in a pride of being white but remeber humans are equal.


sadly he is not the only one showing stupid racist comments 
ethnic stuff , superiority of racial non sense 
tired of these people
anyway in Iran they are many many different "colors": from white skin to dark skin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Both Saif al-Arab & The Last of Us should be banned. Both of them are immature racist children and the forum will be much better without either of them, and I don't care that The Last of Us is Iranian, because he's also disgustingly racist.

Both of these guys are trying to prove to each other what beautiful girls they have, as if our countries are whore houses or what fair skin we have.

Thank God, actual, everyday Iranians & Arabs are not as idiotic as these two. I've used to live in Dubai and had excellent Arab friends from many different Arabic countries, and without exception, they have all been my brothers, whether Lebanese/Syria Bahai or Emarati Shia or Palestinian homosexual (I'm not insulting anyone, he was homosexual, and considered him a friend). The Arabs are a varied group. The Lebanese/Syria Bahai is noting like my Emarati Shia friend, either in terms of culture, religion, or looks. Why are we all so desperate for uniformity instead of being proud of our diversity? The middle east is more diverse than the west can ever dream of, and this is something we should wear with pride.

And regarding Iranian "fair" skin, **** racist Iranians like that. We have white Iranians, we have brown Iranians, and we have black Iranians. Being Iranian doesn't have a criteria for skin color, ethnicity, or religion. Everyone who is part of Iran is Iranian, and a white Iranian is not MORE Iranian than a black Iranian.


----------



## IR-TR

It's always the darker internet tough guys who think being white is like being touched by god.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

U8200 said:


> From my experience, Iranians have always looked down on Arabs as inferior. They see Iranian culture as being superior.
> 
> Iranians also get angry when confused with Arabs, whereas many Israelis when abroad are confused with Arabs and this doesn't cause any problems.
> 
> I've rarely met Arabs that hated Iranians in the same way (prior to the Syrian conflict)


I don't care what a jew/jewlover thinks. Arabs will become the majority in Israel.



The Last of us said:


> .


Al-Jahiz:
_The Zanj say to the Arabs: You are so ignorant that during the jahiliyya (the times of ignorance ) you regarded us as your equals when it came to marrying Arab women, but with the advent of the justice of Islam you decided this practice was bad. Yet the desert is full of Zanj married to Arab wives, and they have been princes and kings and have safeguarded your rights and sheltered you against your enemies._


----------



## SipahSalar

Behold, the might of US air power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DNA testing of the Arabian Peninsula, in particular KSA, shows that there is no African admixture among the non Afro-Arab community who form 90% of the population if not more. We are not mongrels like certain others in the region.


"Here we present the first high-coverage whole genome sequences from a Middle Eastern population consisting of 14 Eastern Province Saudi Arabians. Genomes from this region are of interest to further answer questions regarding “Out-of-Africa” human migration. Applying a pairwise sequentially Markovian coalescent model (PSMC), we inferred the history of population sizes between 10,000 years and 1,000,000 years before present (YBP) for the Saudi genomes and an additional 11 high-coverage whole genome sequences from Africa, Asia and Europe.
The model estimated the initial separation from Africans at approximately 110,000 YBP. This intermediate population then underwent a long period of decreasing population size culminating in a bottleneck 50,000 YBP followed by an expansion into Asia and Europe. The split and subsequent bottleneck were thus two distinct events separated by a long intermediate period of genetic drift in the Middle East. The two most frequent mitochondria haplogroups (30% each) were the Middle Eastern U7a and the African L. The presence of the L haplogroup common in Africa was unexpected given the clustering of the Saudis with Europeans in the phylogenetic tree and suggests some recent African admixture. To examine this further, we performed formal tests for a history of admixture and found no evidence of African admixture in the Saudi after the split. Taken together, these analyses suggest that the L3 haplogroup found in the Saudi were present before the bottleneck 50,000 YBP. Given the TMRCA estimates for the L3 haplogroup of approximately 70,000 YBP and the timing of the Out-of-Africa split, these analyses suggest that L3 haplogroup arose in the Middle East with a subsequent back migration and expansion into Africa over the Horn-of-Africa during the lower sea levels found during the glacial period bottleneck. 
These results are consistent with the hypothesis that modern humans populated the Middle East before a split 110,000 YBP, underwent genetic drift for 60,000 years before expanding to Asia and Europe as well as back-migration into Africa. Examination of genetic variants discovered by Saudi whole genome sequencing in ancestral African populations and European/Asian populations will contribute to the understanding human migration patterns and the origin of genetic variation in modern humans.

The Saudi Arabian Genome Reveals a Two Step Out-of-Africa Migration.

It is also worth noticing that the Arabian Peninsula was the first inhabited place on the planet outside of South and East Africa and that all the ancestors of people outside of Africa lived on the Arabian Peninsula for some time, some for thousands of years.






One can clearly see that Saudi Arabians have more Western and Southwest Asian component, even higher than any other population exepct the Bedouins. One can also clearly see that many Saudi Arabian samples don't show any East African ancestry (SSA) "the one in the far left and the third in the left" .








Saudi Arabians and Bedouins are nearly 100% West Asian (Southwest Asian) and are less influenced by SSA and South Asian/East Asian genes than Levantines and other West Asian populations including Jews of Isreal.






Southwest Asian cluster next to Mediterranean.

Also this correspondents with the phenotype of Arabians as described by anthropologists (European) centuries ago.


*Physical appearance*
The Arabid race was distinguished from the West-Mediterranean race by some minor characteristic facial traits. These include almond-shaped eyes, very dark hair color, the Semitic smile (conditioned by unusually deep Fossa canina), untanned skin color tending to a pale olive, and often but not always a narrow or a broad aquiline nose.

This physical type had in earlier times a broader-formed Syrid subtype, which was found among the farmers of the Fertile Crescent.

Arabid race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway the 10% Afro-Arabs are citizens like any other and humans too and there is no difference. They arrived on the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world and other MENA regions due to an unfortunate practice once but most in KSA settled for purely religious (umrah, hajj) and economic reasons.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> That iranian member is not muslim he is like the majority of the iranian gay nationslists who live in west and hate islam,arabs,and muslims
> 
> Maybe because in iran there are no gay clubs or alcohol





But he can get a seksx change operation in Iran and if he wants nightclubs he can swim across the Gulf to Bahrain or UAE!

He should listen to the video I posted of Sayyid Hassan Nasrallah earlier regarding Iran. Would cheer him up. Or maybe his Moroccan boyfriend left him? Or he just lost a game on his PS3? I mean he loves it so much that his username and avatar uses symbols from some game on a military forum, lol. The poor guy never lives up to his challenges and always escapes.



SipahSalar said:


> Behold, the might of US air power.



Air strikes can only do so much. Ground troops are needed. So are the genocidal Al-Assad fanboys here still thinking that Al-Assad will reconquer all of Syria again?

He will be gone and our brothers and sisters in Syria will slaughter his forces and Alawis loyal to him. Assadist pilots captured were beaten alive by hundreds of ordinary Syrians. That's how much they want to destroy them.

Syria will return to the Sunni Arab fold. Damascus has a very symbolic meaning for us Arabs. The capital of the glorious Umayyad Caliphate. The biggest non-Western empire and the 5th biggest empire in history. The Umayyad Mosque (World UNESCO Heritage Site) will once again be full of worshippers that worship Allah (swt) and who kneel towards the holy city of Makkah.











TAKBIR!

It cannot be any different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

This thread took an interesting turn 

I saw 7 pages added and assumed some major developments in the war had taken place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

According to Syrian State TV ISIS executed 400 civillians, most of whom are woman and children. Just wanted to check the thread if there are any information about it but instead I find a hilarious argument which provided me with the much needed boost to my mood after the shitty news.

Just remember guys

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> According to Syrian State TV ISIS executed 400 civillians, most of whom are woman and children. Just wanted to check the thread if there are any information about it but instead I find a hilarious argument which provided me with the much needed boost to my mood after the shitty news.
> 
> Just remember guys


Heil ''Normal'' Race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Mussana

#ThisistheinternetandPDFtrollingiscompulsory

Is this Iraqi freelance journalist "Sufyan Baghdadi" pro-ISIS @Mussana ? Never heard about him before.




Syrian State TV are not to be trusted at all. They should worry about denying their regime's genocide and weekly barrel bombs. Not even ISIS is near them when it comes to casualties.

Independent and "neutral" sources are a completely different thing and I have not seen anything from those.

What is important is that they are getting their asses kicked.

Assadists captured after the battles of Palmyra.

















Nice group photo. All smiles.

@Dr.Thrax

Did you year Zahran's recent speech? Might that piss of ISIS you think? Might give him more Western backing and legitimacy too. Hard to say if it is genuine.

Numerous Assadist officers and colonels were killed during the battles of in the vicinity of the Jisr al-Shughur hospital and city.











2015 Jisr al-Shughur offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Martyrdom of a Sheikh who used to teach at the Umayyad Mosque. Killed by bombardments of the genocidal Assadist regime.





To see the trophies from the recent operations search on"+18 شاهد عشرات الجثث لعناصر النظام الذين وعدهم بشار الأسد بفك حصارهم من المشفى الوطني بجسر الشغور".

Eternal glory to the mujahideen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SALMAN F

@Saif al-Arab his Moroccan boyfriend why moroccan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saif al-Arab said:


> To see the trophies from the recent operations search on"+18 شاهد عشرات الجثث لعناصر النظام الذين وعدهم بشار الأسد بفك حصارهم من المشفى الوطني بجسر الشغور".
> 
> Eternal glory to the mujahideen.


Turning point. How pleasing it is watching "Resistance" pact going down before our eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Saif al-Arab his Moroccan boyfriend why moroccan





I would explain if the "Arabic Coffee Shop" thread was not closed and make a quite funny joke. It is not an insult to our Moroccan brothers and sisters. Let's try to keep on topic. I did my trolling for this summer yesterday but Ibn Himar asked for it.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI






هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





BLACKEAGLE said:


> Turning point. How pleasing it is watching "Resistance" pact going down before our eyes.



Yes, indeed but I would prefer that it was not necessary but the Al-Assad regime is to blame and the top officials. Hope peace prevails in Syria. I must say that some of the Shia groups committed a huge mistake by supporting his regime. They should have been neutral or gone against him. This would have earned them a lot of favors and respect. The Arab Shia's should know about the plots of the Iranian regime. We should not be fighting at all in a perfect world. All are prisoners of their "alliances" and the political climate of the region though, sadly. The civilians suffer the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Mussana
> 
> #ThisistheinternetandPDFtrollingiscompulsory
> 
> Is this Iraqi freelance journalist "Sufyan Baghdadi" pro-ISIS @Mussana ? Never heard about him before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian State TV are not to be trusted at all. They should worry about denying their regime's genocide and weekly barrel bombs. Not even ISIS is near them when it comes to casualties.
> 
> Independent and "neutral" sources are a completely different thing and I have not seen anything from those.
> 
> What is important is that they are getting their asses kicked.
> 
> Assadists captured after the battles of Palmyra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice group photo. All smiles.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Did you year Zahran's recent speech? Might that piss of ISIS you think? Might give him more Western backing and legitimacy too. Hard to say if it is genuine.
> 
> Numerous Assadist officers and colonels were killed during the battles of in the vicinity of the Jisr al-Shughur hospital and city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Jisr al-Shughur offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Martyrdom of a Sheikh who used to teach at the Umayyad Mosque. Killed by bombardments of the genocidal Assadist regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see the trophies from the recent operations search on"+18 شاهد عشرات الجثث لعناصر النظام الذين وعدهم بشار الأسد بفك حصارهم من المشفى الوطني بجسر الشغور".
> 
> Eternal glory to the mujahideen.


Zahran did the right thing in my opinion. He is still an advocate for Sharia, but as I said before Islamic Front are fine with democracy as long as it doesn't interfere with Islam. Giving the Syrian people the choice between Sharia and Secularism is the best thing to do, and will stop basically any chance of fighting after Assad regime falls (except for fighting against ISIS.) And yes, such a speech really would rustle ISIS's jimmies, because now they can call us murtad and rawafid more and more but they have no basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, indeed but I would prefer that it was not necessary but the Al-Assad regime is to blame and the top officials. Hope peace prevails in Syria. I must say that some of the Shia groups committed a huge mistake by supporting his regime. They should have been neutral or gone against him. This would have earned them a lot of favors and respect. The Arab Shia's should know about the plots of the Iranian regime. We should not be fighting at all in a perfect world. All are prisoners of their "alliances" and the political climate of the region though, sadly. The civilians suffer the most.



I'm among those who believe that all who involved and supported regime acts must be punished. This is justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm among those who believe that all who involved and supported regime acts must be punished. This is justice.



I was that too until recently but then I realized that the cycle of violence will never end this way. I am all for punishing the top Al-Assad officials, leading generals, colonels, soldiers, Shabiha, leading Shia militia men etc. But killing civilians from their communities or even punishing their families should not be done otherwise "we" will not be any better.

I know that this is easy saying as thousands of Syrians entire life's, families, livelihoods have been destroyed due to that pig.

I am talking about if they surrender. If not I am all for turning them into fertilizer.

I said it many times. I am always open to extend my hand to even the most radical Shia Arab's because they are our brethren. The Iranian regime and foreigners are a different thing altogether for me though. I would never extend my hand to the Iranian regime and their supporters. The medicine used for them should be obvious.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Zahran did the right thing in my opinion. He is still an advocate for Sharia, but as I said before Islamic Front are fine with democracy as long as it doesn't interfere with Islam. Giving the Syrian people the choice between Sharia and Secularism is the best thing to do, and will stop basically any chance of fighting after Assad regime falls (except for fighting against ISIS.) And yes, such a speech really would rustle ISIS's jimmies, because now they can call us murtad and rawafid more and more but they have no basis.



Exactly and I fully agree. Sheikh Arifi is an excellent speaker. He really schooled ISIS there. Always liked his straightforwardness.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Secret Pentagon Report Reveals US "Created" ISIS As A "Tool" To Overthrow Syria's President Assad | Zero Hedge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Superboy said:


> Secret Pentagon Report Reveals US "Created" ISIS As A "Tool" To Overthrow Syria's President Assad | Zero Hedge



Secret report also revealed water is wet and sky is blue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Zahran did the right thing in my opinion. He is still an advocate for Sharia, but as I said before Islamic Front are fine with democracy as long as it doesn't interfere with Islam. Giving the Syrian people the choice between Sharia and Secularism is the best thing to do, and will stop basically any chance of fighting after Assad regime falls (except for fighting against ISIS.) And yes, such a speech really would rustle ISIS's jimmies, because now they can call us murtad and rawafid more and more but they have no basis.



You mean like the blooming democracy the Libyan are enjoying? And their war only lasted a few weeks. Pretty naive to think these Islamist rebels who, as you admit yourself love sharia, would quickly embrace democracy after fighting bitterly for 4 years. On top of that the government they are fighting is secular. That's college like idealistic thinking. Tthat people do things for the good of others when this is rarely the case. So jan and company, after sacrificing so much to take over a third of the country, would say 'here Syrians you can vote your own leaders now. We just wanted Assad gone now we will simply integrate under democracy.' Thats quite a leap of faith.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Al-Assad regime should reform, punish those responsible for mass-murdering Syrians and then join hands with FSA to defeat ISIS for the sake of Syria and the region. Later let the Syrians decide their own faith.

Al-Assad has lost the plot completely but he can always escape abroad to Russia if he and his family will be in real trouble.

An awful leader that does not care about his country or people.

The Syrian suffering must be stopped and the world has not done enough. Shameless idiotic leaders of the region. We need action now. Brave minds and just people. Only the genuine mujahideen are giving their life's for the protection of the Syrian people and of course the people who have helped and hosted Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

Syrian civil war was orchastrated from Illuminati like the arab srping and following arab winter.

Illuminati fooled arabs into the believe they could have the chance to change their own fates.

Illuminati likes to give the people fake hope to later kill them better.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> You mean like the blooming democracy the Libyan are enjoying? And their war only lasted a few weeks. Pretty naive to think these Islamist rebels who, as you admit yourself love sharia, would quickly embrace democracy after fighting bitterly for 4 years. On top of that the government they are fighting is secular. That's college like idealistic thinking. Tthat people do things for the good of others when this is rarely the case. So jan and company, after sacrificing so much to take over a third of the country, would say 'here Syrians you can vote your own leaders now. We just wanted Assad gone now we will simply integrate under democracy.' Thats quite a leap of faith.


That's Libya's problem, their war lasted only a few weeks. They didn't have the chance to clear out all of the bad in Libya, which caused more infighting. In Syria, all of the bad and good are clearly apparent. They would love to see Sharia implemented, as would I, but they want to represent the Syrian people, not repress them. Syrians should and will have a choice if they want secularism or democracy. Gov't they are fighting isn't secular, it's sectarian and oppressive. And many people do things for the good of others in the middle east, for the sake of this little thing called Islam.



LordTyrannus said:


> Syrian civil war was orchastrated from Illuminati like the arab srping and following arab winter.
> 
> Illuminati fooled arabs into the believe they could have the chance to change their own fates.
> 
> Illuminati likes to give the people fake hope to later kill them better.


Would be nice if you shoved your conspiracy theories up your *** and stuck to having putin's cock in your mouth than coming back to this thread. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's Libya's problem, their war lasted only a few weeks. They didn't have the chance to clear out all of the bad in Libya, which caused more infighting. In Syria, all of the bad and good are clearly apparent. They would love to see Sharia implemented, as would I, but they want to represent the Syrian people, not repress them. Syrians should and will have a choice if they want secularism or democracy. Gov't they are fighting isn't secular, it's sectarian and oppressive. And many people do things for the good of others in the middle east, for the sake of this little thing called Islam.



LOL....right and the US and NATO will be right there holding your hands through the transition. The army is already secular so if I was a secular in Syria i'd know what side i'm on and if I was an Islamist know what side I'm on. Sectarianism is not so clear cut since most of the army is Sunni. If Assad is gone tomorrow you will still have secular baathists and they may not be ready to accept defeat. Assuming the rebels consequently solve that problem they will have internal fights between moderates and hardliners as we can already see even before they defeat Assad. Only three possibilities that I see. 
1. For one of the three combatants (seculars, moderates and hardliners) to achieve complete victory and imposing their will on the en tire country. 
2. For the country to be split up.
3. For the war to continue until #1.

AQ and IS didn't spend 3 years entrenching themselves only to give up and embrace democracy.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Al asad the monster is slowly finished. secular syrians will be vanished from syria. they will live in west forever and never see their beloved land again.


----------



## KAL-EL

bongbang said:


> Secret report also revealed water is wet and sky is blue?



Don't forget about the top secret report that the moon is actually made of cheese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> LOL....right and the US and NATO will be right there holding your hands through the transition. The army is already secular so if I was a secular in Syria i'd know what side i'm on and if I was an Islamist know what side I'm on. Sectarianism is not so clear cut since most of the army is Sunni. If Assad is gone tomorrow you will still have secular baathists and they may not be ready to accept defeat. Assuming the rebels consequently solve that problem they will have internal fights between moderates and hardliners as we can already see even before they defeat Assad. Only three possibilities that I see.
> 1. For one of the three combatants (seculars, moderates and hardliners) to achieve complete victory and imposing their will on the en tire country.
> 2. For the country to be split up.
> 3. For the war to continue until #1.
> 
> AQ and IS didn't spend 3 years entrenching themselves only to give up and embrace democracy.


Never said anything about US and NATO. In fact, they will have little influence in Syria, due to their inaction. Especially when US co-operates with Assad and Hezbollah. There is no secular faction in Syria besides the communist Kurds and some FSA. Alawites are not secular because they're sectarian. Most of the army are NOT Sunni. Especially when 80,000 Alawites have died. Doesn't matter if they don't accept defeat, they'll have to accept death and a one way ticket to hell 
JaN is mostly made up of Syrians. Most of them want to see the conflict end. Maybe JaN leadership will want to be rulers, but that won't happen on the watch of their majority Syrian group and other rebel groups. ISIS will crumble by themselves when they will no longer have any legitimacy. Most of their local support comes from their "fight" against Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never said anything about US and NATO. In fact, they will have little influence in Syria, due to their inaction. *Especially when US co-operates with Assad and Hezbollah*. There is no secular faction in Syria besides the communist Kurds and some FSA. Alawites are not secular because they're sectarian. Most of the army are NOT Sunni. Especially when 80,000 Alawites have died. Doesn't matter if they don't accept defeat, they'll have to accept death and a one way ticket to hell
> JaN is mostly made up of Syrians. Most of them want to see the conflict end. Maybe JaN leadership will want to be rulers, but that won't happen on the watch of their majority Syrian group and other rebel groups. ISIS will crumble by themselves when they will no longer have any legitimacy. Most of their local support comes from their "fight" against Assad.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Let's see, no-one in the United States has been prosecuted for supporting Hezbollah. There was an article I read stating that Hezbollah and US shared drone intelligence in Qalamoun, trying to find it. And US has to obey Assad's denial of airspace to areas, which has prevented them from bombing ISIS convoys numerous times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 24, 2015 






A rebel fighter gestures as he shoots his weapon during clashes with forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar Al Assad on the frontline of Aleppo's Sheikh Saeed neighbourhood May 23, 2015.

* Syria regime ‘to accept de facto partition’ of country *
‘We’re heading towards an informal partition with front lines that could shift further’

Weakened by years of war, Syria’s government appears ready for the country’s de facto partition, defending strategically important areas and leaving much of the country to rebels and Islamist militants, experts and diplomats say.

The strategy was in evidence last week with the army’s retreat from the ancient central city of Palmyra after an advance by Daesh.

“It is quite understandable that the Syrian army withdraws to protect large cities where much of the population is located,” said Waddah Abd Rabbo, director of Syria’s Al Watan newspaper, which is close to the regime.

“The world must think about whether the establishment of two terrorist states is in its interests or not,” he said, in reference to Daesh’s self-proclaimed “caliphate” in Syria and Iraq, and Al Qaida affiliate Al Nusra Front’s plans for its own “emirate” in northern Syria.

Syria’s government labels all those fighting to oust President Bashar Al Assad “terrorists,” and has pointed to the emergence of Daesh and Al Nusra as evidence that opponents of the regime are extremists.

Since the uprising against Al Assad began in March 2011 with peaceful protests, the government has lost more than three-quarters of the country’s territory, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based monitor.

But the territory the regime controls accounts for about 50 to 60 per cent of the population, according to French geographer and Syria expert Fabrice Balanche.

He said 10-15 per cent of Syria’s population is now in areas controlled by Daesh, 20-25 per cent in territory controlled by Al Nusra or rebel groups and another five to 10 per cent in areas controlled by Kurdish forces.

“The government in Damascus still has an army and the support of a part of the population,” Balanche said.

“We’re heading towards an informal partition with front lines that could shift further.”

People close to the regime talk about a government retreat to “useful Syria”.

“The division of Syria is inevitable. The regime wants to control the coast, the two central cities of Hama and Homs and the capital Damascus,” one Syrian political figure close to the regime said.

“The red lines for the authorities are the Damascus-Beirut highway and the Damascus-Homs highway, as well as the coast, with cities like Latakia and Tartus,” he added, speaking on condition of anonymity.

The coastal Latakia and Tartus provinces are strongholds of the regime, and home to much of the country’s Alawite community, the offshoot of Shiite Islam to which Al Assad adheres.

In the north, east and south of the country, large swathes of territory are now held by Islamist militants or rebel groups, and the regime’s last major offensive — in Aleppo province in February — was a failure.

For now the regime’s sole offensive movement is in Qalamun along the Lebanese border, but there its ally, Lebanon’s Shiite Hezbollah movement, is taking the lead in the fighting.

“The Syrian army today has become a Praetorian guard that is charged with protecting the regime,” said a diplomat who goes to Damascus regularly.

He said the situation had left Syrian officials “worried, of course,” but that they remained convinced that key regime allies Russia and Iran would not let the government collapse.

Some observers believe the defensive posture was the suggestion of Iran, which believes it is better to have less territory but be able to keep it secure.

“Iran urged Syrian authorities to face facts and change strategy by protecting only strategic zones,” opposition figure Haytham Manna said.

The shift may also be the result of the dwindling forces available to the regime, which has seen its once 300,000-strong army “whittled away” by combat and attrition, according to Aram Nerguizian, a senior fellow at the US Centre for Strategic and International Studies.

“On the surface, the regime appears to have accepted that it must secure, hold and defend its core area of control ... with its current mix of forces,” he said.

Those are approximately 175,000 men from the army, pro-regime Syrian militias and foreign fighters, including from Hezbollah and elsewhere.

The Observatory says 68,000 regime forces are among the 220,000 people killed since the conflict began.

But the new strategy does not indicate regime collapse, and could even work in its favour, Nerguizian said.

“Supply lines would have far less overstretch to contend with, and the regime’s taxed command-and-control structure would have more margin of manoeuvre.”

Thomas Pierret, a Syria expert at the University of Edinburgh, said that to survive, “the regime will have to lower its expectations and concentrate on the Damascus-Homs-coast axes.

“Militarily, the regime probably still has the means to hold the southeastern half of the country long-term, but further losses could weaken it from within.”

Syria regime ‘to accept de facto partition’ of country | GulfNews.com


----------



## United

*Today May 25th is the 3 year anniversary of Assad's massacre of women and children in Al Houla Syria. 
Never forget!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Madali

It's absolutely insane that people here think that if Assad falls, all the groups will sit together, have a free election, and then ISIS will peacefully concede that they didn't receive enough votes ,and just slip away. It boggles my mind that people have such a idealistic, naive political view.

It's almost cute.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> It's absolutely insane that people here think that if Assad falls, all the groups will sit together, have a free election, and then ISIS will peacefully concede that they didn't receive enough votes ,and just slip away. It boggles my mind that people have such a idealistic, naive political view.
> 
> It's almost cute.


In 2011 we could have an easy peaceful transition if Assad was going. Now things are messed and complicated. 

Nevertheless we can see that rebel fractions: FSA, IF, Nusra and Kurds deal quite well with each other so after Assad regime goes the only problem will be a mad dog ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> In 2011 we could have an easy peaceful transition if Assad was going. Now things are messed and complicated.
> 
> Nevertheless we can see that rebel fractions: FSA, IF, Nusra and Kurds deal quite well with each other so after Assad regime goes the only problem will be a mad dog ISIS.



If regional powers were interested, they could have pushed for talks to slow push Assad out of the picture. From early on, they poured money for the rebels, and initially there were many gains against the government so they all assumed that since Assad would fall no one was interested in having talks with the government. Their talks all had a condition. Assad should agree to leave then they can talk.

This generally never works. It's like how there is going to be peace talks in Yemen regarding the different parties in Geneva in a few days, but Hadi has snubbed it, claiming he won't go because his condition is that Houthis should first surrender and then he will talk. How is it smart to set such a condition before even having talks?

Pressure could have been placed on Assad to introduce reforms until there would be a huge change in the government. Initially, both Russia & Iran were interested in applying pressure on Assad to introduce such reforms, but the regional powers were so high on their initial success that they were not interested. What better for them to get rid of the government and have in place groups that they had supported from day 1? It would be a huge political gain, specially for a country like Turkey that had Syria as its neighbor. Remember, these were the days of Morsi being in power, and Turkey could envision a new map for the region. Turkey+Morsi's Egypt+a new government in Syria that is indebted to Turkey. It was such a tasty temptation. Who could resist?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Madali said:


> It's absolutely insane that people here think that if Assad falls, all the groups will sit together, have a free election, and then ISIS will peacefully concede that they didn't receive enough votes ,and just slip away. It boggles my mind that people have such a idealistic, naive political view.
> 
> It's almost cute.



Assad himself is *also* one of the reasons for what is happening now. Had he stepped down in the early days of the uprising things would not have reached to the level it has reached now.



Madali said:


> If regional powers were interested, they could have pushed for talks to slow push Assad out of the picture. From early on, they poured money for the rebels, and initially there were many gains against the government so they all assumed that since Assad would fall no one was interested in having talks with the government. Their talks all had a condition. Assad should agree to leave then they can talk.
> 
> This generally never works. It's like how there is going to be peace talks in Yemen regarding the different parties in Geneva in a few days, but Hadi has snubbed it, claiming he won't go because his condition is that Houthis should first surrender and then he will talk. How is it smart to set such a condition before even having talks?
> 
> Pressure could have been placed on Assad to introduce reforms until there would be a huge change in the government. Initially, both Russia & Iran were interested in applying pressure on Assad to introduce such reforms, but the regional powers were so high on their initial success that they were not interested. What better for them to get rid of the government and have in place groups that they had supported from day 1? It would be a huge political gain, specially for a country like Turkey that had Syria as its neighbor. Remember, these were the days of Morsi being in power, and Turkey could envision a new map for the region. Turkey+Morsi's Egypt+a new government in Syria that is indebted to Turkey. It was such a tasty temptation. Who could resist?



In the early days Assad dismissed everything happening against him as nothing serious, infact he called the people insects and animals etc. Weeks into the initial *un-armed, peaceful *uprising, when first time Buthaina Shabaan said on Live TV that some trouble makers are inciting violence, and everything is very normal and nothing out of the normal is happening, i said to myself this is going to end up very very bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

Al Bhatti said:


> Assad himself is *also* one of the reasons for what is happening now. Had he stepped down in the early days of the uprising things would not have reached to the level it has reached now.
> 
> In the early days Assad dismissed everything happening against him as nothing serious, infact he called the people insects and animals etc. Weeks into the initial *un-armed, peaceful *uprising, when first time Buthaina Shabaan said on Live TV that some trouble makers are inciting violence, and everything is very normal and nothing out of the normal is happening, i said to myself this is going to end up very very bad.



While there is absolutely no doubt that Assad badly mishandled, misjudged, and underestimated the protests, it can not be denied that they quickly also saw the danger that was rising.

See this statement from them in April, 2011,
*"Some of these groups have called for armed insurrection under the motto of jihad to set up a Salafist state," the ministry statement read, referring to the Salafi movement of ultraconservative Sunni Islam, according to Al Jazeera's translation. "What they did is an ugly crime severely punished by law. Their objective is to spread terror across Syria."
*


----------



## 500

Assadists mistakenly dropped a Russian bomb on their own Latakia:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

Latakia was attacked by a missile fired from the sea. The P-15 missile is another arsenal that the government holds. It emanates the same cloud of smoke.
















VIDEO: Syrian regime weapon with orange smoke may be Chlorine gas — or just a missile | Al Bawaba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> It's absolutely insane that people here think that if Assad falls, all the groups will sit together, have a free election, and then ISIS will peacefully concede that they didn't receive enough votes ,and just slip away. It boggles my mind that people have such a idealistic, naive political view.
> 
> It's almost cute.


When you have cancer, you don't treat the symptoms but rather eradicate the disease itself. Yet, the root of all troubles in Syria is Bashar and his Shiite allies. Those must be eradicated to be able to treat the symptoms .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

very sad day today
third anniversary of the massacre of al houla
Houla massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
organized by the assad militia to blame rebel groups 

reminding who is Assad . never forget .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U8200

> Hezbollah fighters have captured two hilltops from al Qaeda's Syria wing Nusra Front in areas close to the Lebanese border and have killed dozens of enemy combatants, Hezbollah-run al-Manar television reported on Monday.


----------



## 500

SipahSalar said:


> Behold, the might of US air power.


These two maps show very little about US influence, since strikes started in end of September 2014 and not in May.

Here I made a map comparing situation before US strikes in end of September 2014 and now:






And here I made a map how would today situation look without US strikes compare to actual:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

mullah-led hooligans from Pakistan fighting for Assad genocide regime in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Solomon2

*Turkey: Not-Quite Rule of Law*
*by Burak Bekdil
May 25, 2015 at 4:00 am*

*Turkey: Not-Quite Rule of Law*


The testimonies of the prosecutors make for interesting reading, especially for anyone who might be thinking that Turkey is part of the Western coalition fighting the Islamic State.

Turkey and its NATO allies have totally different threat perceptions and goals in Syria's war.

Ali Babacan, a world-renowned economist and Turkey's mild-mannered Deputy Prime Minister,put it realistically in a recent speech: "Public trust in the justice system is in steady decline."

How could it not be? Turkey has finally become a country where prosecutors and law enforcement authorities get indicted rather than indict suspects. The latest episode unveils how Turkey's Islamist government (not-so-) secretly supported the radical Islamists in Syria.

On Jan. 19, 2014, the Turkish gendarmerie command stopped and searched three trucks in southern Turkey, heading for Syria. Accompanying the trucks were Turkish intelligence officers, and the trucks had a bizarre cargo: In the first container, 25-30 missiles or rockets and 10-15 crates loaded with ammunition; in the second, 20-25 missiles or rockets, 20-25 crates of mortar rounds and anti-aircraft ammunition in five or six sacks. The crates had markings in the Cyrillic (Russian) alphabet.

After a brawl, a prosecutor arrested the men and seized the cargo. The search was videotaped by the law enforcement officers.

The local governor rushed to the scene and declared that the trucks were moving upon orders from then Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan (now President). The trucks were handed back to the Turkish intelligence agency, MIT.

One of the drivers testified that the cargo had been loaded onto the trucks from a foreign airplane at Ankara's Esenboga Airport and that "we carried similar loads several times before."







Turkish security forces inspect a truck that was smuggling weapons to Syria, Jan. 19, 2014.


Half a year later, a military prosecutor took charge of the legal proceedings and concluded that "this incident was a military affair." Then came a total media blackout on the mysterious event. Finally, all law enforcement officers who searched the trucks, including the gendarmerie units, were put on trial on charges of "international espionage."

The Turkish government insisted that the weapons were being transported to help Iraqi Turkmen, an ethnic Turkish minority in northern Iraq. But the Turkmen deny receiving any military shipments from Turkey and, on the contrary, claimed that Turkey abandoned them in favor of the Islamic State (IS). Everyone knew who the real recipient of Turkish arms supplies was: the Islamic State.

In early May 2015, the _New York Times_ reported that tens of thousands of kilograms of ammonium nitrate fertilizer, which could be turned into deadly explosives, are being transported over the border from Turkey into IS-controlled sections of Syria.

Indeed, Erdogan's administration jailed the men who wanted to jail the men for transporting arms shipments to the Islamic State jihadists.

A Turkish newspaper, _Today's Zaman_, published excerpts from the prosecutors' testimonies after their arrest. The excerpts make for interesting reading, especially for anyone who might be thinking that Turkey is part of a Western coalition fighting that Islamic State. The punch line is that some officials in Erdogan's administration had links with IS jihadists and similar organizations in Syria.

With the men delivering arms to the jihadists possibly running around freely, looking for new cargoes to deliver to the jihadists, Turkey detained four prosecutors and a gendarmerie colonel on charges of "attempting to topple or incapacitate the Turkish government through the use of force or coercion and exposing information regarding the security and political activities of the state."

The prosecutor who stopped the trucks said in his testimony: "If the trucks were ... carrying weapons to Syria, this cannot be described as a state secret. A criminal action cannot be described as a state secret." Right? Right.

Further notes from the testimonies:


Missile warheads were found in one of the trucks there.
A truck was found to have unloaded some ammunition at a border military post ... on Oct. 6-26, 2013, the ammunition had been taken across the border [into Syria], that security footage proved this and that the ammunition was taken to a camp of the hardline militant group Ahrar al-Sham.
One of the prosecutors asked: "Does MIT [the Turkish intelligence service] have a duty to transport weapons?"
The investigation revealed that the vehicle escorting the trucks was registered in the name of an al-Qaeda member. The prosecutor questioned how intelligence officials could get on a vehicle belonging to an al-Qaeda member.
The weapons in question were transported in an illegal way.
The testimonies are spectacular documents revealing how Turkey's "mild" Islamists were -- and probably are -- "fighting" their more savage ideological kin. Turkey and its NATO allies have totally different threat perceptions and goals in Syria's civil war. For the Western flank, the Islamic State and twenty or so similar jihadist groups are a major threat to peace in the region, but for Turkey they, are potential military allies to topple Erdogan's worst regional enemy, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Turkey, which supports the Muslim Brotherhood, would like a Sunni, Muslim Brotherhood-type of rule in Syria after Assad's downfall. To that end, Turkey is currently viewing various jihadist groups in Syria as potential political allies to Islamize Syria exactly along those Sunni, Muslim Brotherhood lines.

_Burak Bekdil, based in Ankara, is a Turkish columnist for the Hürriyet Daily and a Fellow at the Middle East Forum._​


----------



## Falcon29

Solomon2 said:


> *Turkey: Not-Quite Rule of Law*
> *by Burak Bekdil
> May 25, 2015 at 4:00 am*
> 
> *Turkey: Not-Quite Rule of Law*
> 
> 
> The testimonies of the prosecutors make for interesting reading, especially for anyone who might be thinking that Turkey is part of the Western coalition fighting the Islamic State.
> Turkey and its NATO allies have totally different threat perceptions and goals in Syria's war.
> Ali Babacan, a world-renowned economist and Turkey's mild-mannered Deputy Prime Minister,put it realistically in a recent speech: "Public trust in the justice system is in steady decline."
> 
> How could it not be? Turkey has finally become a country where prosecutors and law enforcement authorities get indicted rather than indict suspects. The latest episode unveils how Turkey's Islamist government (not-so-) secretly supported the radical Islamists in Syria.
> 
> On Jan. 19, 2014, the Turkish gendarmerie command stopped and searched three trucks in southern Turkey, heading for Syria. Accompanying the trucks were Turkish intelligence officers, and the trucks had a bizarre cargo: In the first container, 25-30 missiles or rockets and 10-15 crates loaded with ammunition; in the second, 20-25 missiles or rockets, 20-25 crates of mortar rounds and anti-aircraft ammunition in five or six sacks. The crates had markings in the Cyrillic (Russian) alphabet.
> 
> After a brawl, a prosecutor arrested the men and seized the cargo. The search was videotaped by the law enforcement officers.
> 
> The local governor rushed to the scene and declared that the trucks were moving upon orders from then Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan (now President). The trucks were handed back to the Turkish intelligence agency, MIT.
> 
> One of the drivers testified that the cargo had been loaded onto the trucks from a foreign airplane at Ankara's Esenboga Airport and that "we carried similar loads several times before."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish security forces inspect a truck that was smuggling weapons to Syria, Jan. 19, 2014.
> 
> 
> Half a year later, a military prosecutor took charge of the legal proceedings and concluded that "this incident was a military affair." Then came a total media blackout on the mysterious event. Finally, all law enforcement officers who searched the trucks, including the gendarmerie units, were put on trial on charges of "international espionage."
> 
> The Turkish government insisted that the weapons were being transported to help Iraqi Turkmen, an ethnic Turkish minority in northern Iraq. But the Turkmen deny receiving any military shipments from Turkey and, on the contrary, claimed that Turkey abandoned them in favor of the Islamic State (IS). Everyone knew who the real recipient of Turkish arms supplies was: the Islamic State.
> 
> In early May 2015, the _New York Times_ reported that tens of thousands of kilograms of ammonium nitrate fertilizer, which could be turned into deadly explosives, are being transported over the border from Turkey into IS-controlled sections of Syria.
> 
> Indeed, Erdogan's administration jailed the men who wanted to jail the men for transporting arms shipments to the Islamic State jihadists.
> 
> A Turkish newspaper, _Today's Zaman_, published excerpts from the prosecutors' testimonies after their arrest. The excerpts make for interesting reading, especially for anyone who might be thinking that Turkey is part of a Western coalition fighting that Islamic State. The punch line is that some officials in Erdogan's administration had links with IS jihadists and similar organizations in Syria.
> 
> With the men delivering arms to the jihadists possibly running around freely, looking for new cargoes to deliver to the jihadists, Turkey detained four prosecutors and a gendarmerie colonel on charges of "attempting to topple or incapacitate the Turkish government through the use of force or coercion and exposing information regarding the security and political activities of the state."
> 
> The prosecutor who stopped the trucks said in his testimony: "If the trucks were ... carrying weapons to Syria, this cannot be described as a state secret. A criminal action cannot be described as a state secret." Right? Right.
> 
> Further notes from the testimonies:
> 
> 
> Missile warheads were found in one of the trucks there.
> A truck was found to have unloaded some ammunition at a border military post ... on Oct. 6-26, 2013, the ammunition had been taken across the border [into Syria], that security footage proved this and that the ammunition was taken to a camp of the hardline militant group Ahrar al-Sham.
> One of the prosecutors asked: "Does MIT [the Turkish intelligence service] have a duty to transport weapons?"
> The investigation revealed that the vehicle escorting the trucks was registered in the name of an al-Qaeda member. The prosecutor questioned how intelligence officials could get on a vehicle belonging to an al-Qaeda member.
> The weapons in question were transported in an illegal way.
> The testimonies are spectacular documents revealing how Turkey's "mild" Islamists were -- and probably are -- "fighting" their more savage ideological kin. Turkey and its NATO allies have totally different threat perceptions and goals in Syria's civil war. For the Western flank, the Islamic State and twenty or so similar jihadist groups are a major threat to peace in the region, but for Turkey they, are potential military allies to topple Erdogan's worst regional enemy, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Turkey, which supports the Muslim Brotherhood, would like a Sunni, Muslim Brotherhood-type of rule in Syria after Assad's downfall. To that end, Turkey is currently viewing various jihadist groups in Syria as potential political allies to Islamize Syria exactly along those Sunni, Muslim Brotherhood lines.
> 
> _Burak Bekdil, based in Ankara, is a Turkish columnist for the Hürriyet Daily and a Fellow at the Middle East Forum._​



Why are you so obsessed with us you freak? Are you trying to turn every single one of us against you? Do you want us to turn our guns at Israel? Every single article like this published puts Jews in more danger than before. The more propaganda you publish to demonize us the more likely we will take the problem to your front door. You Israeli Jews better start changing your priorities. There are a lot of cards we can play.


----------



## Solomon2

Falcon29 said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us you freak? Are you trying to turn every single one of us against you -


If you're a Turk why don't you change your flags? Or if you didn't realize what I posted then aren't YOU the person who is blindly obsessed here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Solomon2 said:


> If you're a Turk why don't you change your flags? Or if you didn't realize what I posted then aren't YOU the person who is blindly obsessed here?



You're the freak posting left and right demonizing every kind of Muslim. If this is some kind of challenge you're inviting us to then please man up and state it out loud. We will accept the challenge and demonize Jews in return.

Don't you guys think there should be some kind of limit? Do you realize that we realize the active Jewish led demonization of Muslims? Eventually we will have enough of it. Don't force into a situation like that. Think twice, discuss this at your Temple meets, it's not healthy in the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Falcon29 said:


> ...demonizing every kind of Muslim.


What, the Turkish prosecutors and soldiers being persecuted by the State aren't Muslim? Aren't you just trying to screen the misdeeds of individuals and state institutions by invoking the "every kind of Muslim" device in an attempt to guile the innocent to protect the guilty?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> Demonise Jews? ??
> 
> Needs to be done ???



We need to create comedy series, like a Jimmy Kimmel show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> In 2011 we could have an easy peaceful transition if Assad was going. Now things are messed and complicated.
> 
> Nevertheless we can see that rebel fractions: FSA, IF, Nusra and Kurds deal quite well with each other so after Assad regime goes the only problem will be a mad dog ISIS.




Yes,i'm sure Nusra (the Syrian branch of Al Qaeda) will sit nicely at the table and accept a democratic outcome.Also,the Kurds will accept being part of a new democratic Syria and won't want to carve their own state.






















LOL


----------



## 500

flamer84 said:


> Yes,i'm sure Nusra (the Syrian branch of Al Qaeda) will sit nicely at the table and accept a democratic outcome.Also,the Kurds will accept being part of a new democratic Syria and won't want to carve their own state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Well Nusra is currently part of coalition council that rules Idlib.


----------



## United

ebray said:


> mullah-led hooligans from Pakistan fighting for Assad genocide regime in Aleppo




Most of them are Afghani's


----------



## Dr.Thrax

flamer84 said:


> Yes,i'm sure Nusra (the Syrian branch of Al Qaeda) will sit nicely at the table and accept a democratic outcome.Also,the Kurds will accept being part of a new democratic Syria and won't want to carve their own state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


If Nusra decide to not sit on the table -> Annihilation
Kurds try to make their own state -> Annihilation
You were saying? Syrian rebels endured Assad regime airplanes, tanks, artillery, chemical weapons, hordes of foreign and alawite fighters, etc. while beating Assad. Kurds were losing ground to IS w/o airstrikes, and only gaining w/ airstrikes. Meanwhile, rebels also gaining ground against IS w/o airstrikes. See a pattern here?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## As is - where is

I'm not so optimistic. For now all I'm seeing is Assad losing to ISIS day by day. In the end Assad will fall but how the opposition will handle ISIS is another issue...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

As is - where is said:


> I'm not so optimistic. For now all I'm seeing is Assad losing to ISIS day by day. In the end Assad will fall but how the opposition will handle ISIS is another issue...


ISIS can only be defeated by Sunnis. So far, Rebels (who are mostly Sunni) have been kicking ISIS's ***, *without* air support. This is important, because imagine what the rebels could do to ISIS *with* air support, and the logistics, training, funding, etc. of an organized and professional army. Don't worry, any land ISIS gains will be regained by rebels. When Assad is gone Syrians will see no need for ISIS, whatsoever. A lot of ISIS's local support comes from the fact that Assad is still alive and bombing.

On another note, VICE News was with the rebels in Jisr al Shughour:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS can only be defeated by Sunnis. So far, Rebels (who are mostly Sunni) have been kicking ISIS's ***, *without* air support. This is important, because imagine what the rebels could do to ISIS *with* air support, and the logistics, training, funding, etc. of an organized and professional army. Don't worry, any land ISIS gains will be regained by rebels. When Assad is gone Syrians will see no need for ISIS, whatsoever. A lot of ISIS's local support comes from the fact that Assad is still alive and bombing.
> 
> On another note, VICE News was with the rebels in Jisr al Shughour:


Mate, IMO when Assad is gone. Turkey could give much more support to Rebels be it munitions, artillery strikes, air support, providing Intel, etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Well Nusra is currently part of coalition council that rules Idlib.


they are an unacceptable ally
and they kidnap kurds (hundreds of them)
i am not worried that rebels kick them in the right moment after all this is finished


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> If Nusra decide to not sit on the table -> Annihilation
> Kurds try to make their own state -> Annihilation
> You were saying? Syrian rebels endured Assad regime airplanes, tanks, artillery, chemical weapons, hordes of foreign and alawite fighters, etc. while beating Assad. Kurds were losing ground to IS w/o airstrikes, and only gaining w/ airstrikes. Meanwhile, rebels also gaining ground against IS w/o airstrikes. See a pattern here?



Yes, look at Kurds annexing Arab villages. They'll take everything they want in the fog of war. And guess what, the US will bomb to sh!t everybody that tries to take it back. Also Kirkuk, simply annexed by the Kurds. They are the only winner of this war (designed to partition those two countries).



Sinan said:


> Mate, IMO when Assad is gone. Turkey could give much more support to Rebels be it munitions, artillery strikes, air support, providing Intel, etc...)



Against whom? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## U8200

As is - where is said:


> I'm not so optimistic. For now all I'm seeing is Assad losing to ISIS day by day. In the end Assad will fall but how the opposition will handle ISIS is another issue...



The thing about ISIS is that whilst a lot of their support is genuinely psychopathic and enjoys killing/beheading etc, there are many of them who just simply wanted to join the fight against Assad and picked the strongest group to be part of. It makes sense in a way if you're volunteering to overthrow Assad, that you join the side that has the greatest chance of achieving this.

So my hope is that once Assad is toppled, that many ISIS will simply go back to the lives they had before.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Against whom? WTF are you talking about?


First calm down. I don't understand why do you get excited with the drop of the hat.

Against ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> First calm down. I don't understand why do you get excited with the drop of the hat.
> 
> Against ISIS.


WTF is an abbreviation, capital letters. Against ISIS I don't know. Plenty of rebels that are now being trained by the US/Turkey are saying why would I fight ISIS? Their ideologies aren't that different you know. The question is, will the FSA/Nusra move into iraq next, for killing Shia or helping their 'oppressed' Sunni brothers.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> WTF is an abbreviation, capital letters. Against ISIS I don't know. Plenty of rebels that are now being trained by the US/Turkey are saying why would I fight ISIS? Their ideologies aren't that different you know. The question is, will the FSA/Nusra move into iraq next, for killing Shia or helping their 'oppressed' Sunni brothers.


I think you are speaking non-sense. Time will prove.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> they are an unacceptable ally
> and they kidnap kurds (hundreds of them)
> i am not worried that rebels kick them in the right moment after all this is finished


Nusra kidnaps hundreds of Kurds? Where from u got that?


----------



## Saho

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS can only be defeated by Sunnis. So far, Rebels (who are mostly Sunni) have been kicking ISIS's ***, *without* air support. This is important, because imagine what the rebels could do to ISIS *with* air support, and the logistics, training, funding, etc. of an organized and professional army. Don't worry, any land ISIS gains will be regained by rebels. When Assad is gone Syrians will see no need for ISIS, whatsoever. A lot of ISIS's local support comes from the fact that Assad is still alive and bombing.
> 
> On another note, VICE News was with the rebels in Jisr al Shughour:


Brother, Dr.Thax.

I could be wrong about about the situation in Syria. There is no advance by Rebels on IS but you are right, it was the Suunis who drove ISI out in Iraq 7 years ago. Today's situation is much more complicated than before. You are making it sound like IS can be handled easily but they're not, they're much more effective unlike Al Qaeda nor other ineffective Jihadi fronts who does not have any influence over tribal leaders or managed to established its state in the last 13 years, they are a failed organization. IS managed to kept the population total under control by using "_you are either with us or with them"_ strategic and expanded its influence in the unstable Levant (Sham), Iraq and the growing influence in the North West Africa in just two and a half years.

They will never allow Assad or Syria to fall first while the existing opposition Fronts are still out there for various reasons that I believe it could be:

*-* They have learnt their lesson in Iraq during Sahwat era. They know if Assad falls first, everyone will be heavily supported by the int'l community and would be pointing their guns at them so they are trying to avoid what happened 7 years ago and defeat Rebels entirely and dismantle their groups first and forced them to pledge allegiance or the Rebels would be killed entirely as I said they are using the "_you are either with us or with them"_ strategic.

*- *This is why they are successful in Iraq at the moment, they managed to weaken and abolished the Sahwat movement at the end of 2013 which led to the fall of Fallujah. They fought them *before* fighting the Iraqi government because they see them as a direct threat far more than the Iranian led Iraqi government, even if the government are extremely hostile toward IS, and look how they progressed in Iraq after Sahwat fell.

*- *This is the very same strategic they are using in Syria and what's even worse is that both Assad regime and IS are fighting the Rebels at the same time unlike what happened in Iraq when unified force were against ISI 7 years ago. An exhausted, fractured and a vulnerable Rebel force would be weak by the time IS advance toward to Aleppo or elsewhere on the Western region which can be a disaster. IS would rather deal with them first than Assad at last.

This is the ugly truth, they are not some pseudo wackos popping out of nowhere. They're known to mastermind strategic. This is why Syria is so complicated and unpredictable, no one knows what's going to happen next. They usually over hyped and underestimate one and another's ability but they don't really know what will happen next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Nusra kidnaps hundreds of Kurds? Where from u got that?


many sources for kidnapping
Islamist al-Nusra Front kidnap 300 Kurds in Syria
al nusra attitude for kidnapping is famous
*Inside Aleppo: Syrian activists reveal kidnap and torture at hands of al-Nusra extremists*
many rebels complain their attitudes...


----------



## flamer84

Dr.Thrax said:


> If Nusra decide to not sit on the table -> Annihilation
> Kurds try to make their own state -> Annihilation
> You were saying? Syrian rebels endured Assad regime airplanes, tanks, artillery, chemical weapons, hordes of foreign and alawite fighters, etc. while beating Assad. Kurds were losing ground to IS w/o airstrikes, and only gaining w/ airstrikes. Meanwhile, rebels also gaining ground against IS w/o airstrikes. See a pattern here?




Yes,i see a pattern ......in Iraq....how's the annihilation of jihadi nutjobs going over there ,despite having air and ground superiority ?


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Nusra kidnaps hundreds of Kurds? Where from u got that?


Aww, defending your foot soldiers again ?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*YPG expels IS from 4000 square km in al-Hasakah in 20 days*
May 27, 2015 Comments Offon YPG expels IS from 4000 square km in al-Hasakah in 20 days


The YPG took control on the strategic town of al-Mabrouka in the southern western countryside of Ras al-Ein after violent clashes against IS which controlled the town earlier, the town is one of the most important strongholds for the IS near al-Raqqa borders, this advances opens the road for YPG fighters to move towards Tal Abiad town in the northern countryside of al-Raqqa ” The main IS stronghold in Syria”.

After taking control on al-Mabouka, Tal Tamir countryside, and wide parts of Ras al-Ein countryside, the YPG controls no less than 4000 square km from al-Hasakah countryside through Tal Tamir reaching al-Mabrouka and Abd al-Aziz mount, as a result of the attacks which started 20 days ago, the YPG backed by al-Sanadid army, the Khabour guards, and the Assyrian military council, were able to gain control on these areas with the help of the U.S led coalition air strikes which targeted the IS heavily. 

It is worth to mention that no less than 170 militants in IS were killed in the 19th and 18th of May, after targeting their locations and HQs by the U.S led coalition warplanes in Tal Tamir countryside



IR1907 said:


> Aww, defending your foot soldiers again ?



I think they were released shortly after


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, May 26, 2015
Rice is thrown as Lebanon's Hezbollah members surround the coffin of Hezbollah fighter Adnan Siblini, who was killed while fighting against insurgents in the Qalamoun region, during his funeral in al-Ghaziyeh village, southern Lebanon, May 26, 2015. REUTERS/Ali Hashisho






Reuters / Monday, May 25, 2015
A rebel fighter fires a weapon towards forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad in Aleppo's Sheikh Saeed neighbourhood May 24, 2015. Picture taken May 24, 2015. REUTERS/Hosam Katan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

ebray said:


> mullah-led hooligans from Pakistan fighting for Assad genocide regime in Aleppo



nothing wrong in fighting al nusra or ISIS. Maybe the "moderates" should stop hanging out with JAN.


----------



## azzo

beast89 said:


> nothing wrong in fighting al nusra or ISIS. Maybe the "moderates" should stop hanging out with JAN.


You're a joke. One day you're against any foreign intervention under any pretext. The other you're for. Your whole argument against ISIS at one point was because of foreign fighters joining their ranks. . 

But I got you, and I'll play along. Houthis, Hezbollat, and Shiite militias are all terrorists in my book. Thus, there's "_nothing wrong in fighting __*Houthis, hezbies, and Shiite militias*_" wherever they may be.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## U8200

The only groups fighting in Syria that aren't terrorists, are YPG and original FSA members.

The rest are all bastards like ISIS/Nusra/Hezz/Shiite militia


----------



## 500

More Iranian billions for failed dictator:

ووفق معلومات حصلت عليها «الأخبار» فإنّ قيمة الخط الائتماني الجديد الذي ستستفيد منه سوريا في تمويل مستورداتها ومشاريعها الاستثمارية مع إيران، تصل إلى 3.6 مليارات دولار ستخصص لتمويل مستوردات النفط الخام، ومليار دولار تخصص لتمويل مستوردات سوريا من السلع الغذائية والدوائية والتجهيزات الكهربائية والتكنولوجية في مجالات مختلفة.

According to information obtained by the «News», the new credit line, which will benefit from Syria in the financing of imports and investment projects with Iran value, up to *$ 3.6 billion* will be allocated to finance the imports of crude oil, *and one billion dollars* to fund imports Syria food and pharmaceutical goods, electrical and technological equipment in different areas

سوريا وإيران اقتصادياً: خط ائتماني جديد وبرامج زمنية للتنفيذ | الأخبار





Hussein said:


> many sources for kidnapping
> Islamist al-Nusra Front kidnap 300 Kurds in Syria
> al nusra attitude for kidnapping is famous
> *Inside Aleppo: Syrian activists reveal kidnap and torture at hands of al-Nusra extremists*
> many rebels complain their attitudes...


BS story. Where are these "300"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> BS story. Where are these "300"?


you spend too much energy to defend your nusra friends so badly
bye


----------



## United

Assad and his dogs lied about Syrian Christian Massacres.

Who’s Lying About Syria’s Christian Massacre? - The Daily Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

isn't it ironic how this just happened


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603637959695343616


----------



## DizuJ

*Assad Uses Armenian Foreign Minister’s Visit to Blast Turkey*
President Assad used the visit of Armenian Foreign Minister Edward Nalbandian to *denounce Turkey* on Wednesday.

Assad “underlined the important of combating terrorism effectively instead of just announcing intention to fight terrorism while supporting it covertly”.

He then linked the Syrian crisis to Turkey’s killing of 1.5 million Armenians a century ago:

The suffering that the Armenian people experienced throughout their history is being experienced today by the Syrian people at the hands of the same murderous and terrorist sides, but now they are using different methods and have different goals.

*Foreign Minister Walid al-Moallem echoed*:

If the international community had imposed the necessary punishment to the butchers who committed the massacres against Armenians in the early 20th century, then their descendants today in Turkey wouldn’t have dared to commit massacres via their pawns in Syria.

The question now is: what will the international community do to the new butchers?


----------



## Falcon29

....
*Nizar Nayouf* ‏@nizarnayouf  7m7 minutes ago
#*Syria*:More than 5 thousand #ISIS militants are now passing the Syrian desert towards the #Jordanian border which they will reach tomorrow!
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> ....
> *Nizar Nayouf* ‏@nizarnayouf  7m7 minutes ago
> #*Syria*:More than 5 thousand #ISIS militants are now passing the Syrian desert towards the #Jordanian border which they will reach tomorrow!
> .....



To regroup? Train? Receive new weapons? Medical care? Why woud ISIS attack Jordan? This is BS. Jordan is firmly in the US camp.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> To regroup? Train? Receive new weapons? Medical care? Why woud ISIS attack Jordan? This is BS. Jordan is firmly in the US camp.



No, Iran/Shia are US camp.


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> No, Iran/Shia are US camp.



As far as I remember it was Arab leaders who gathered in Camp David a couple weeks ago .... in US .





​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

The 'palestinians' were the biggest whores for Iranian policy. It's amazing how one of their internet foot soldiers now goes to great lengths to distance himself and 'palestinians' from Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> No one said anything about Arab leaders you dumb obsessed ****.


Talking about Jordan being in US camp is exactly about Arab leaders ... and watch you mouth ....


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> Talking about Jordan being in US camp is exactly about Arab leaders ... and watch you mouth ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Leader of al Qaeda in Syria warns Alawite minority: TV - Yahoo News

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Al Qaeda's Syria wing Nusra Front said members of the Alawite minority sect should renounce President Bashar al-Assad and change their beliefs in order to be safe, the group's leader said in footage broadcast on Wednesday.

"If they drop weapons, disavow Assad, do not send their men to fight for him and return to Islam then they are our brothers," Abu Mohamad al-Golani told Qatar-based news channel Al Jazeera in a rare interview. Assad is a member of the Alawite sect, an offshoot of Shi'ite Islam.

Golani said Alawites were part of a sect that had "moved outside the religion of God and of Islam." He said his Sunni Muslim militant group was not at war with Christians.

...................


----------



## beast89

azzo said:


> You're a joke. One day you're against any foreign intervention under any pretext. The other you're for. *Your whole argument against ISIS* at one point was because of foreign fighters joining their ranks. .



What are you babbling about fool? I'm against ISIS because they are foreign when did I say that, don't make sh** up ! So If ISIS were all syrians that would be justified? I'm intrigued, what are the arguments* FOR* ISIS according to your post?

Furthermore comparing houthis to ISIS and JAN? You should be last last one talking about terrorists. The most famous saudi is Bin laden. The most famous terrorist attack was perpetrated by vast majority of saudis. The bulk of ISIS fighters are saudi same with the pro ISIS tweets. Even a saudi user on here Rakan vowed to put on explosives. Either there is something wrong with saudi society which draws them to ISIS or their belief are the same just different politics. Even a saudi user Rakan vowed to put on explosives

Hows the beheading goings, I heard you need more executioners. I'm pretty sure ISIS won't let women drive either.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saho said:


> Brother, Dr.Thax.
> 
> I could be wrong about about the situation in Syria. There is no advance by Rebels on IS but you are right, it was the Suunis who drove ISI out in Iraq 7 years ago. Today's situation is much more complicated than before. You are making it sound like IS can be handled easily but they're not, they're much more effective unlike Al Qaeda nor other ineffective Jihadi fronts who does not have any influence over tribal leaders or managed to established its state in the last 13 years, they are a failed organization. IS managed to kept the population total under control by using "_you are either with us or with them"_ strategic and expanded its influence in the unstable Levant (Sham), Iraq and the growing influence in the North West Africa in just two and a half years.
> 
> They will never allow Assad or Syria to fall first while the existing opposition Fronts are still out there for various reasons that I believe it could be:
> 
> *-* They have learnt their lesson in Iraq during Sahwat era. They know if Assad falls first, everyone will be heavily supported by the int'l community and would be pointing their guns at them so they are trying to avoid what happened 7 years ago and defeat Rebels entirely and dismantle their groups first and forced them to pledge allegiance or the Rebels would be killed entirely as I said they are using the "_you are either with us or with them"_ strategic.
> 
> *- *This is why they are successful in Iraq at the moment, they managed to weaken and abolished the Sahwat movement at the end of 2013 which led to the fall of Fallujah. They fought them *before* fighting the Iraqi government because they see them as a direct threat far more than the Iranian led Iraqi government, even if the government are extremely hostile toward IS, and look how they progressed in Iraq after Sahwat fell.
> 
> *- *This is the very same strategic they are using in Syria and what's even worse is that both Assad regime and IS are fighting the Rebels at the same time unlike what happened in Iraq when unified force were against ISI 7 years ago. An exhausted, fractured and a vulnerable Rebel force would be weak by the time IS advance toward to Aleppo or elsewhere on the Western region which can be a disaster. IS would rather deal with them first than Assad at last.
> 
> This is the ugly truth, they are not some pseudo wackos popping out of nowhere. They're known to mastermind strategic. This is why Syria is so complicated and unpredictable, no one knows what's going to happen next. They usually over hyped and underestimate one and another's ability but they don't really know what will happen next.


We have made gains against ISIS in the following areas:
- Western Qalamoun
- Eastern Qalamoun
- Cells in Dara'a, Quneitara, Eastern Ghouta
- Northern Aleppo (Sham Front took ~5 villages a week ago from ISIS)
and so on...
We realize ISIS wants to get rid of us, which is why we're fighting them. Thing is, Assad is still the main foe and the main mass-murderer. Most Syrians are united against him, and with that unity against him once he is gone ISIS will lose any legitimacy whatsoever, as their whole reason for coming to Syria was to "remove Assad," yet as we see now their whole reason was to make their own state in a land that isn't theirs.



Sinan said:


> Mate, IMO when Assad is gone. Turkey could give much more support to Rebels be it munitions, artillery strikes, air support, providing Intel, etc...)


Wallahi you guys have provided us with a lot. I have no idea how we can repay you guys. Helped us in our fight against the worshippers of Shaytan and helped our families in the fight against poverty. We can't thank you enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Superboy

Syrian air force Su-24 strike plane attacking terrorists






Syrian army heroes defend Jisr al-Sho`our hospital from terrorists






Iranian Mahajer 4 drones pass locations of terrorists to Syrian army artillery






Syrian army sniper killing terrorists. Don't know what gun that is.


----------



## azzo

Superboy said:


> Syrian army heroes defend Jisr al-Sho`our hospital from terrorists


Dude, what the hell you're smoking? Jisr al shighor hospital has already fallen, and your dear ASSad terrorists already killed or fled.

ASSad terrorists trying to flee​





Fallen hospital






An ASSad terrorist cought

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syrian air force Su-24 strike plane attacking terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army heroes defend Jisr al-Sho`our hospital from terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Mahajer 4 drones pass locations of terrorists to Syrian army artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army sniper killing terrorists. Don't know what gun that is.


Striking terrorists. I'm sure my family and the thousands of other families killed by those planes were terrorists.
Protecting Jisr al Shughour hospital? HAHAHA. If you haven't noticed, they fled like rats. 118 confirmed dead as of 2 days after they fled, and rats are still being found dead or captured all over. What a great "defence."
ArmaLite, aka AR. Looks heavily modified. And I'm sure the women and children he shot were terrorists too.
Edit: The total number is 208 dead Assadists and 65 captured as of now. Lovely lovely defence

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saho

Dr.Thrax said:


> We have made gains against ISIS in the following areas:
> - Western Qalamoun
> - Eastern Qalamoun
> - Cells in Dara'a, Quneitara, Eastern Ghouta
> - Northern Aleppo (Sham Front took ~5 villages a week ago from ISIS)
> and so on...
> We realize ISIS wants to get rid of us, which is why we're fighting them. Thing is, Assad is still the main foe and the main mass-murderer. Most Syrians are united against him, and with that unity against him once he is gone ISIS will lose any legitimacy whatsoever, as their whole reason for coming to Syria was to "remove Assad," yet as we see now their whole reason was to make their own state in a land that isn't theirs.


There are three problems:

- The mass murdering Tyrannical regime is handling territories to ISIS with barely any clashes so that the world could divert attention between ISIS and Muji forces. Have anyone noticed this? In the Damascus news on the net, SAA claimed they gave ISIS the last checkpoint between Iraq and Syria last week so that they could get into Jordan to spread choas which means the world will forget Assad, this will benefit him just like Iraq today when the world uses to "ISIS" in a fear propaganda tone everyday to make Bashar the Butcher look like a "good guy".

- Maybe this is because the Butcher is losing rapidly on the North (?). I'm convinced Aleppo will fall before the end of 2015 but who will own them 'completely'? The tyrannical regime giving Aleppo to ISIS and probably goes back to defend the coast while Mujis fought exhaustly. A mini 'civil war' could be inevitable if ISIS has former Assad territories for free and on the other side, the Mujis on the liberated territories who went through force.

Again, I find this so complicated ever since Da'esh came in. Syrians are been annoyed in all corners; SAA, ISIS and the Iranian backed terrorist (Hezbushaytan, Iraqi militia, Afghan etc) and billions of blood money coming from Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saho said:


> There are three problems:
> 
> - The mass murdering Tyrannical regime is handling territories to ISIS with barely any clashes so that the world could divert attention between ISIS and Muji forces. Have anyone noticed this? In the Damascus news on the net, SAA claimed they gave ISIS the last checkpoint between Iraq and Syria last week so that they could get into Jordan to spread choas which means the world will forget Assad, this will benefit him just like Iraq today when the world uses to "ISIS" in a fear propaganda tone everyday to make Bashar the Butcher look like a "good guy".
> 
> - Maybe this is because the Butcher is losing rapidly on the North (?). I'm convinced Aleppo will fall before the end of 2015 but who will own them 'completely'? The tyrannical regime giving Aleppo to ISIS and probably goes back to defend the coast while Mujis fought exhaustly. A mini 'civil war' could be inevitable if ISIS has former Assad territories for free and on the other side, the Mujis on the liberated territories who went through force.
> 
> Again, I find this so complicated ever since Da'esh came in. Syrians are been annoyed in all corners; SAA, ISIS and the Iranian backed terrorist (Hezbushaytan, Iraqi militia, Afghan etc) and billions of blood money coming from Tehran.


While Iran and ISIS make the conflict ever more complicated, you need to realize - rebels are much better at taking territory from ISIS than from Assad. ISIS are not an organized army, and have been beaten several times by Jaish al Islam, FSA, Levant Front, etc. with relative ease in medium sized offensives. Imagine if rebels had the scale of offensives against Assad against ISIS, it would devastate them. Let Assad cede more land, that's only better for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> you spend too much energy to defend your nusra friends so badly
> bye


I am defending the truth. 300 people is too much even for Syria. Houla massacre of 108 people is still remembered. So either they were released very fast or it did not happen at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*On the Record: YPG expelling Al-Hasakah Arabs ‘merely talk’*



MAY. 27, 2015
_Several pro-opposition media outlets and activists accuse the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG) of committing human rights abuses against Arabs in the areas it recaptures from the Islamic State in northeast Syria._

_Here, Akram Salih, pro-opposition Orient News correspondent embedded with YPG forces in the Al-Hasakah countryside, talks to Syria Direct's Osama Abu Zeid about the allegations, which he describes as “merely talk.” _

Q: There's been talk recently about violations that the YPG has committed against Arab civilians in the Al-Hasakah countryside, things like forced migration, burning property, etc. What's your take?

“It's merely talk. Talk that hasn't been attributed to any specific individual, but rather to media activists—without mention of who exactly these activists are. What sort of activist is able to be present, right now, in the middle of the ongoing battles? At the very least there are no pictures available that prove the claim [that the YPG is committing violations against Arab citizens].

Secondly, it's the total opposite of what's going on. The YPG presents emergency aid to the residents of the areas they liberate from IS control.”

Q: What about the pictures that were published recently that show agricultural land burning in those areas under YPG control? As the YPG is entering the villages?

“As for burning agricultural land, that's a result of mortars falling during the battles themselves. Keep in mind that right now is harvest season [meaning that fields burn more easily].”


----------



## DizuJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603829966384570369

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

ebray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603829966384570369


Shame on u lol

These are students killed by what is the name they use yes takfiris

Oh bad u evil Ashanti u shame on u hahaha 

Sarcasm intended heavily 

@B@KH

Ur students

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## B@KH

Aslan said:


> Shame on u lol
> 
> These are students killed by what is the name they use yes takfiris
> 
> Oh bad u evil Ashanti u shame on u hahaha
> 
> Sarcasm intended heavily
> 
> @B@KH
> 
> Ur students




no where these pics prove your claim but it is not wrong if they are defending the shrines which u poor claims to be defending asad.


----------



## Aslan

B@KH said:


> no where these pics prove your claim but it is not wrong if they are defending the shrines which u poor claims to be defending asad.


Oh yeah I forgot save the dead kill the living

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B@KH

Aslan said:


> Oh yeah I forgot save the dead kill the living



yeah. let it be then.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

seems like YPG is being attacked in Sheikh Maqsoud now by certain "rebel groups". one should notice that the neighbourhood is filled with refugees from other parts of the city. well, well..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603905808913584128


----------



## Aslan

But


B@KH said:


> yeah. let it be then.


But but but u were saying a while ago that these were students now they were defending the shrine. Which lie is it the first or the second one. And while we are lying can u tell me which shrine is experiencing thd fighting right now. Is it the city of Aleppo shrine or Hamm's or southern Syria shrine or central Syria shrine. The shrine due to barrel bombs shrine which one of the above mentioned shrines these donkeys were defending.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

‫لواء التحرير التابع للجيش السوري الحر في قرية تل خنزير إلى جانب وحدات حماية الشعبYPG‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## B@KH

Aslan said:


> But but but u were saying a while ago that these were students now they were defending the shrine. Which lie is it the first or the second one. And while we are lying can u tell me which shrine is experiencing thd fighting right now. Is it the city of Aleppo shrine or Hamm's or southern Syria shrine or central Syria shrine. The shrine due to barrel bombs shrine which one of the above mentioned shrines these donkeys were defending.



Now you are lying that Shia Pakistanis are fighting all over Syria for Asad while this is not the case.

Asad is the President of Syria and did not resigned from his post. the NATO dogs cannot remove him while he enjoys support of majority of Syrians.

Basically you do not know what you are taking about.

other side how many wahabi Pakistanis died in fighting for NATO rebels particularly in Aleppo ? they are in hundreds.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

other FSA groups are on YPG's side in Sheikh Maqsoud. similar to the ones helping them in Kobane and Mabroukah.


----------



## bad boy 8

B@KH said:


> Now you are lying that Shia Pakistanis are fighting all over Syria for Asad while this is not the case.
> 
> Asad is the President of Syria and did not resigned from his post. the NATO dogs cannot remove him while he enjoys support of majority of Syrians.
> 
> Basically you do not know what you are taking about.
> 
> other side how many wahabi Pakistanis died in fighting for NATO rebels particularly in Aleppo ? they are in hundreds.



Do not worry dear..these "wahhabis" will make sure that they raze your beloved shrines to the ground by the will of Allah.And there is not a damn thing anyone can do to stop them...
rot in hell forever sajid and akhlaq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B@KH

Ammad Malik said:


> Do not worry dear..these "wahhabis" will make sure that they raze your beloved shrines to the ground by the will of Allah.And there is not a damn thing anyone can do to stop them...
> rot in hell forever sajid and akhlaq



Shrines are still there and those harmed them are nowhere. it is now 1400 yeas.

we are not worried of anything.

wahabis have nothing to do with ISLAM but they commit all crimes in the name of Islam. that is wrong.

They should do it in the name of wahabiism. that is ok and acceptable.

But when they say Islam is their, they are Liars.

we have just begun to send all the terror wahabis to Rot in hell.


----------



## Aslan

B@KH said:


> Now you are lying that Shia Pakistanis are fighting all over Syria for Asad while this is not the case.
> 
> Asad is the President of Syria and did not resigned from his post. the NATO dogs cannot remove him while he enjoys support of majority of Syrians.
> 
> Basically you do not know what you are taking about.
> 
> other side how many wahabi Pakistanis died in fighting for NATO rebels particularly in Aleppo ? they are in hundreds.


Hahaha

Read my older post again and try one more time. U are sounding even more dumb by the post. Hahahaha

U said they were students that was ur first lie
Then u said they were defending the shrines that was ur second lie
Now I asked u which shrine so u lie about what I said.

The mullah assembly line does really need a revamp
They sure are tossing them out stupider by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603942105040474112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603943748821737472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603944520313610240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603899917187338241


----------



## 500

The battle for Ariha has began few hours ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B@KH

Aslan said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Read my older post again and try one more time. U are sounding even more dumb by the post. Hahahaha
> 
> U said they were students that was ur first lie
> Then u said they were defending the shrines that was ur second lie
> Now I asked u which shrine so u lie about what I said.
> 
> The mullah assembly line does really need a revamp
> They sure are tossing them out stupider by the day.



the point you want to make is wrong. Shias from Pakistan are not going anywhere as they have to deal a massive waves of one million trained wahabi terror dogs in Pakistan. people from Afghan and Iraq and Lebanon and turkey are enough there.

whatever it is the defenders of the Prophet's assets and his religion are great people even if you like it or not.

you poor terrorists fight for fancy stories with no value in real world. get nothing except you destroy peace.


----------



## IR1907

So @Dr.Thrax are you winning or what ? With the way it is going Assad will die in office


----------



## 500

New map from Nusra. If its accurate (and they are usually accurate), rebels made a huge progress just in few hours






Kafr Najd
Baradi warehouses.
Most of the industrial area in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Striking terrorists. I'm sure my family and the thousands of other families killed by those planes were terrorists.




Anyone who fights against the state, the government, is a terrorist. This is the same in every state, be it in Ukraine or in the US. Did you say your own family died in Syria?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR1907 said:


> So @Dr.Thrax are you winning or what ? With the way it is going Assad will die in office


Check Iranians' views in their forums and you'll see that they themselves have lost any ray of hope in winning, given that they are the most delusional among human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aslan

B@KH said:


> the point you want to make is wrong. Shias from Pakistan are not going anywhere as they have to deal a massive waves of one million trained wahabi terror dogs in Pakistan. people from Afghan and Iraq and Lebanon and turkey are enough there.
> 
> whatever it is the defenders of the Prophet's assets and his religion are great people even if you like it or not.
> 
> you poor terrorists fight for fancy stories with no value in real world. get nothing except you destroy peace.


Well now u went from students to defenders of graves to not even present 
Please stick to a lie not many lies its making u look retarded.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Check Iranians' views in their forums and you'll see that they themselves have lost any ray of hope in winning, given that they are the most delusional among human beings.


Not just the Iranians 
Anyone coming of the mullah assembly like. Normally carries that programing defect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Hezbollah says it struck Syria militants with help of drone
The Associated Press 1:22 p.m. EDT May 27, 2015
 




BEIRUT — Lebanon's Hezbollah group says it has struck a group of al-Qaida militants near the border with Syria with the help of a drone for the first time.

The Shiite group's Al-Manar satellite television channel said the "qualitative operation" was carried out Wednesday against *a group of Nusra Front militants in Syria's Qalamoun region.*

The group has been fighting alongside Syrian government forces in the region to dislodge Sunni extremists entrenched there.

Al-Manar said the group had been planning to carry out a terrorist operation inside Lebanon. It added that the drone pinpointed the location of the group who were then ambushed by Hezbollah.

The operation comes a day after a high-ranking Hezbollah field commander, Ghassan Faqih, was killed along with several other fighters in clashes in the area.


----------



## IR1907

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Check Iranians' views in their forums and you'll see that they themselves have lost any ray of hope in winning, given that they are the most delusional among human beings.



What do YOU consider winning ? Good luck with your deserts, Shias will have access to the coast (waters) but you have to catch lizards in your dried out lands.

Do you want that ''victory'' ? LOL


----------



## United

SYRIA: Reports emerging of regime withdrawal from Ariha, Idlib - Jaish al-Fateh reportedly in control of Baath Party HQ and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Rebels claim full control in Ariha just in 3 hours. 

Assad army:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Assadists are cheering now though. Nusrah is attacking YPG in Sheikh Maqsoud even though YPG is surrounded: 

#YPG takes control of Tell Nabbo which overlooks Jandoul Roundabout after clashes with #JN in #Aleppo #Syria


----------



## U8200

I wish the Islamists would stop attacking the Kurds!


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Rebels claim full control in Ariha just in 3 hours.
> 
> Assad army:



''PDF THINK TANK: ANALYST'' my ***. More like Hasbara/alqaeda terrorist fanboy.


----------



## Solomon2

*Analysis: Shiite Pakistani casualties of the wars in Syria and Iraq*
BY ALI ALFONEH | March 17, 2015 | alfoneh@defenddemocracy.org | @Alfoneh







A comparative analysis of funeral services held in Iran for seven Shiite Pakistani nationals killed in combat in Syria and Iraq (Table 1, below), and those of Shiite Afghan casualties in Syria, provides insight into Tehran’s use of non-Iranian Shiites in its struggle against regional Sunni adversaries such as Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and their salafist jihadist affiliates.

As with the Afghan casualties, the funeral processions of all Shiite Pakistani “martyrs” killed in Syria and Iraq took place in Iran, in the presence of their family and relatives, which indicates that they were residing there prior to their deployment, and did not volunteer for combat from Pakistan. In the case ofJavid Hossein, Iranian media outlets admit that he was a resident of Qom.

Just as with the Afghan casualties, the Islamic Republic’s media insist the Shiite Pakistani “martyrs” had joined the struggle independent of government agencies in Iran, but representatives of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), the Basij militia and government clerics were present at the funeral services. This clearly indicates an active engagement of Iranian government agencies in the recruitment and deployment of Shiite Pakistanis to Syria and Iraq.

Apart from the aforementioned similarities, there are a number of differences between Shiite Afghan and Shiite Pakistani casualties from Syria and Iraq.

The most obvious difference is the number of the casualties from each group. Since the release of the data on Shiite Afghan casualties in Syria on March 12, four more Shiite Afghans killed in combat have been identified, bringing the number to sixty-six casualties. By comparison, only seven Shiite Pakistani casualties have been detected in the Iranian press. This may reflect the significantly smaller population of Pakistani immigrants residing in Iran, which provides Iranian government agencies with a smaller pool of recruits.

In contrast to Shiite Afghan casualties who all serve in the purely Afghan Fatemiyoun Brigade, the Pakistani recruits do not seem to have a brigade of their own. The Pakistanis also suffered casualties in both Iraq and Syria – whereas the Shiite Afghans were all killed in Syria – which indicates that they either served in the Qods Force of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC QF), or alongside Shiite militias allied under IRGC QF’s command. This too may be a result of the smaller pool of Shiite Pakistani recruits in Iran.

The small number of Shiite Pakistani recruits likely reflects the Islamic Republic’s limited abilities to mobilize the Shiite Pakistanis, rather than Tehran’s restrain in the struggle against nuclear-armed Pakistan. This, however, may change; as salafist jihadist terrorism against the Shiites in Pakistan chases this minority toward the regime in Tehran, Iran’s propaganda and indoctrination machinery may find more recruits among this disaffected population.

_Ali Alfoneh is a senior fellow at Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD)_


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Halep Şêx Meqsûd mahallesinde YPG konvoyu 28.05.2015 - YouTube


----------



## Styx

500 said:


> Rebels claim full control in Ariha just in 3 hours.
> 
> Assad army:


this is surprising to see from an Israeli perspective.

do the people of Israel truly wish for a wahhabi takeover of next door secular Syria ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RIP .. They were probably brain washed by iranian regime or perhaps went there to protect the religious sites.


Solomon2 said:


> *Analysis: Shiite Pakistani casualties of the wars in Syria and Iraq*
> BY ALI ALFONEH | March 17, 2015 | alfoneh@defenddemocracy.org | @Alfoneh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comparative analysis of funeral services held in Iran for seven Shiite Pakistani nationals killed in combat in Syria and Iraq (Table 1, below), and those of Shiite Afghan casualties in Syria, provides insight into Tehran’s use of non-Iranian Shiites in its struggle against regional Sunni adversaries such as Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and their salafist jihadist affiliates.
> 
> As with the Afghan casualties, the funeral processions of all Shiite Pakistani “martyrs” killed in Syria and Iraq took place in Iran, in the presence of their family and relatives, which indicates that they were residing there prior to their deployment, and did not volunteer for combat from Pakistan. In the case ofJavid Hossein, Iranian media outlets admit that he was a resident of Qom.
> 
> Just as with the Afghan casualties, the Islamic Republic’s media insist the Shiite Pakistani “martyrs” had joined the struggle independent of government agencies in Iran, but representatives of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), the Basij militia and government clerics were present at the funeral services. This clearly indicates an active engagement of Iranian government agencies in the recruitment and deployment of Shiite Pakistanis to Syria and Iraq.
> 
> Apart from the aforementioned similarities, there are a number of differences between Shiite Afghan and Shiite Pakistani casualties from Syria and Iraq.
> 
> The most obvious difference is the number of the casualties from each group. Since the release of the data on Shiite Afghan casualties in Syria on March 12, four more Shiite Afghans killed in combat have been identified, bringing the number to sixty-six casualties. By comparison, only seven Shiite Pakistani casualties have been detected in the Iranian press. This may reflect the significantly smaller population of Pakistani immigrants residing in Iran, which provides Iranian government agencies with a smaller pool of recruits.
> 
> In contrast to Shiite Afghan casualties who all serve in the purely Afghan Fatemiyoun Brigade, the Pakistani recruits do not seem to have a brigade of their own. The Pakistanis also suffered casualties in both Iraq and Syria – whereas the Shiite Afghans were all killed in Syria – which indicates that they either served in the Qods Force of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC QF), or alongside Shiite militias allied under IRGC QF’s command. This too may be a result of the smaller pool of Shiite Pakistani recruits in Iran.
> 
> The small number of Shiite Pakistani recruits likely reflects the Islamic Republic’s limited abilities to mobilize the Shiite Pakistanis, rather than Tehran’s restrain in the struggle against nuclear-armed Pakistan. This, however, may change; as salafist jihadist terrorism against the Shiites in Pakistan chases this minority toward the regime in Tehran, Iran’s propaganda and indoctrination machinery may find more recruits among this disaffected population.
> 
> _Ali Alfoneh is a senior fellow at Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Geralt said:


> this is surprising to see from an Israeli perspective.
> 
> do the people of Israel truly wish for a wahhabi takeover of next door secular Syria ?



Of course not. 500 is just posting the information he gets, although I agree it sometimes sounds like he supports rebels but I'm sure he doesn't.

Israelis want to see a secular democracy in Syria - but obviously the chances of that are so remote, that it's not even worth wasting time thinking about it.

Personally, I want to see the original FSA (what's left of them) takeover Syria in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Assadists are cheering now though. Nusrah is attacking YPG in Sheikh Maqsoud even though YPG is surrounded:
> 
> #YPG takes control of Tell Nabbo which overlooks Jandoul Roundabout after clashes with #JN in #Aleppo #Syria



Why Nusrah attacking on Kurds ?


----------



## Styx

U8200 said:


> Of course not. 500 is just posting the information he gets, although I agree it sometimes sounds like he supports rebels but I'm sure he doesn't.
> 
> Israelis want to see a secular democracy in Syria - but obviously the chances of that are so remote, that it's not even worth wasting time thinking about it.
> 
> Personally, I want to see the original FSA (what's left of them) takeover Syria in the end.


the 'original' FSA is long gone, psychopathic jihadis are all that's left of any _worthy _opposition, Assad is a much better option compared to them.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> Why Nusrah attacking on Kurds ?



They have been wanting this for a long time. last time their excuse was about a women but everything eventually cooled down. YPG has so far just tried to buy their time(like having common sharia courts in Efrin) and so on. Where they now have blocked some entrances into the area.

This father of 4 was fallen martyr today against them.






I would say that as it's going downroad for Assad now, these extremist goups are saying now is our time to deal with the other secular infidels basically. And I bet nusrah may still be having a grudge after being thrown out from Sere Kaniye during the begining of war and so on.

But I belive other rebels groups closeby whom are also fighting with the Kurds in Kobane and Hassakah are on YPG's side in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR1907 said:


> What do YOU consider winning ? Good luck with your deserts, Shias will have access to the coast (waters) but you have to catch lizards in your dried out lands.
> 
> Do you want that ''victory'' ? LOL


There will be no place for Shiite in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Steve781

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There will be no place for Shiite in Syria.


Why do you want a Salafist/Muslim Brotherhood state right on your border? I would prefer Assad if I were Jordanian.
Are you too scared of the Americans and Saudis to say no?


----------



## Serpentine

Steve781 said:


> Why do you want a Salafist/Muslim Brotherhood state right on your border? I would prefer Assad if I were Jordanian.
> Are you too scared of the Americans and Saudis to say no?



Shared mentality maybe?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

First time YAT(anti terror) forces seen in combat as YPG is advancing west of Mabroukah towards Slouk after remaining villages north of Mabroukah have been liberated by YPG and it's allies(FSA). 

These young men are/have being trained by PKK vets and Dija Terror in South Kurdistan(Iraq) whom in turn are trained by US contractors. 

#YPG'nin anti-terör timleri #Serêkaniyê'nin Batısını çetelerden temizliyor. - YouTube

25th






28th


----------



## B@KH

Aslan said:


> Well now u went from students to defenders of graves to not even present
> Please stick to a lie not many lies its making u look retarded.
> Not just the Iranians
> Anyone coming of the mullah assembly like. Normally carries that programing defect



it is normal thing for you terrorists to create your own hype while I only indicated the possibility. fact is that Shias from Pakistan are not needed in syria. these may be few cases.


----------



## Falcon29

.....
*Mark* ‏@markito0171  54s54 seconds ago
#*Syria* #Idlib Reports: Regime forces now also retreat from Urum Al-Joz along highway towards western highway-barriers
.....
....

@Al-Kurdi 

Are they trying to get you to launch offensive against regime in Aleppo or they don't agree that Kurds take land and remain nuetral in conflict? I kind of agree that really that the nuetrality isn't something well praised in this type of conflict. And they see it as future threat. 
......

*Zvetan De Loyola* ‏@zdeloyola  2m2 minutes ago
#JaN #AhrarSham attack on #YPG held #SheikhMaqsood in #Aleppo seems imminent. #*Syria*
.......


Steve781 said:


> Why do you want a Salafist/Muslim Brotherhood state right on your border? I would prefer Assad if I were Jordanian.
> Are you too scared of the Americans and Saudis to say no?



I don't know about him personally but Jordan probably doesn't like prospect of Assad fall. They probably believe once rebels reach Damascus US will launch airstrikes against them and try getting Assad to accept political solution. Although that's unrealistic, Syria will not be divided and rebels are aiming to take it all over.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Steve781 said:


> Why do you want a Salafist/Muslim Brotherhood state right on your border? I would prefer Assad if I were Jordanian.
> Are you too scared of the Americans and Saudis to say no?


We and Saudis are in the same boat. Assad and his Shiite allies are the worst of worst and further the root and cause of all the troubles in Syria. His regime and allies represent the cancer, yet you don't treat the symptoms but rather the disease itself. If you keep treating the symptoms alone, the disease will get worse and worse, while if you treat the cancer itself, the symptoms will disappear as time goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Geralt said:


> this is surprising to see from an Israeli perspective.
> 
> do the people of Israel truly wish for a wahhabi takeover of next door secular Syria ?


According to Assad's law only Muslim can be a president of Syria. His best allies are Iranian Ayatulas and Hezbollah. Whats "secular" about it?

As Assad troops leave Idlib people there can get now some peace instead of daily bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Steve781

500 said:


> According to Assad's law only Muslim can be a president of Syria. His best allies are Iranian Ayatulas and Hezbollah. Whats "secular" about it?
> 
> As Assad troops leave Idlib people there can get now some peace instead of daily bombings.


Assad protects the Christian and Druze population for one.
If he falls there could be the same religious cleansing in Syria that there was in Iraq.


----------



## Falcon29

...
*Sam Smith* ‏@samn265  4m4 minutes ago
News coming from #*SYRIA* that #Russian citizens are being evacuated from the costal port of Latakia.
...
*Mark* ‏@markito0171  4m4 minutes ago
#*Syria* #Idlib Rebels enter Urum Al-Joz -regime retreat again http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=35.789586&lon=36.568208&z=15&m=b…
....
*Milk Sheikh* ‏@onlymilksheik  4m4 minutes ago
#PT: "The Coming news from Northern #*Syria* indicates of a major preparations to fight the "mother of all battles" by Jaysh al-Fateh (...)"


*^^^^

Hama or Latakia? *

It's clear rebels will not accept divided Syria which the international world wants and will form one single Islamic State in Syria.


Steve781 said:


> Assad protects the Christian and Druze population for one.
> If he falls there could be the same religious cleansing in Syria that there was in Iraq.



He converted to Islam but still considers himself Jewish. Israeli intelligence is monitoring him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> .....
> *Mark* ‏@markito0171  54s54 seconds ago
> #*Syria* #Idlib Reports: Regime forces now also retreat from Urum Al-Joz along highway towards western highway-barriers
> .....
> ....
> 
> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> Are they trying to get you to launch offensive against regime in Aleppo or they don't agree that Kurds take land and remain nuetral in conflict? I kind of agree that really that the nuetrality isn't something well praised in this type of conflict. And they see it as future threat.
> ......
> 
> *Zvetan De Loyola* ‏@zdeloyola  2m2 minutes ago
> #JaN #AhrarSham attack on #YPG held #SheikhMaqsood in #Aleppo seems imminent. #*Syria*
> .......
> 
> 
> I don't know about him personally but Jordan probably doesn't like prospect of Assad fall. They probably believe once rebels reach Damascus US will launch airstrikes against them and try getting Assad to accept political solution. Although that's unrealistic, Syria will not be divided and rebels are aiming to take it all over.



YPG has been clashing sporadically with the regime in Sheikh Maqsoud but YPG never attack regime held positios, they just defend. As sheikh maqsoud is situated on high ground, it has always been difficult to infiltrate it for SAA. Hence, just a couple barrel bombs have been dropped over the hood. Which is a good thing, as it sort of works as a "mini heaven" for Syrians and Kurds, where many Syrian Arabs from other parts of the city have also fled to and are living there. 

Anyway, I don't know at which hour this came out but if true, seems like things will calm down, which both sides gain on.






@Falcon29 that *Zvetan De Loyola *is living in E.Europe, he is just speculating by reading other people's sources. You almost got me there, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rebels using homemade mortars/rockets to shell Ariha prior to ground offensive:






Still no signs of any weapons assistance by any nation.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604017622506721280


----------



## 500

Steve781 said:


> Assad protects the Christian and Druze population for one.
> If he falls there could be the same religious cleansing in Syria that there was in Iraq.


All towns captured recently are Sunni towns which demonstrated against Assad in 2011 and 2012. These demonstrations were brutally suppressed.

Ariha:










Idlib:





Mastuma:





Assad was holding narrow "gut" in Idlib for no reason whatsoever and bombing around. Its good both for Idlib people and for poor Alawi soldiers who dont have a need to sit in that useless gut anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> So @Dr.Thrax are you winning or what ? With the way it is going Assad will die in office


Exactly. Assad is going to die in his throne. Or flee to Iran like the pansy he is. Either way, we will win. If you haven't been keeping up on the events in recent days, your "brave soldiers" lost 3 cities the past month lol



Al-Kurdi said:


> They have been wanting this for a long time. last time their excuse was about a women but everything eventually cooled down. YPG has so far just tried to buy their time(like having common sharia courts in Efrin) and so on. Where they now have blocked some entrances into the area.
> 
> This father of 4 was fallen martyr today against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that as it's going downroad for Assad now, these extremist goups are saying now is our time to deal with the other secular infidels basically. And I bet nusrah may still be having a grudge after being thrown out from Sere Kaniye during the begining of war and so on.
> 
> But I belive other rebels groups closeby whom are also fighting with the Kurds in Kobane and Hassakah are on YPG's side in Aleppo


Excuse about a women?
The women was beaten in YPG detention. Stop acting like YPG is perfect, a lot of YPG are racist, ultra-nationalist and communist. Probably the worst mix in the world of characteristics.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## U8200

Geralt said:


> the 'original' FSA is long gone, psychopathic jihadis are all that's left of any _worthy _opposition, Assad is a much better option compared to them.



There are still some groups left. Also I'm not convinced everyone who has joined Nusra or other Islamist groups has done so purely out of psychopathic tendencies. I think some anti-Assad elements have simply joined them because they're the strongest groups.

Assad targeted FSA and more moderate members the most, because he wanted to create a situation where he looks like the better option compared to ISIS/Nusra. Get rid of moderates, and the alternative is only extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Exactly. Assad is going to die in his throne. Or flee to Iran like the pansy he is. Either way, we will win. If you haven't been keeping up on the events in recent days, your "brave soldiers" lost 3 cities the past month lol
> 
> 
> Excuse about a women?
> The women was beaten in YPG detention. Stop acting like YPG is perfect, a lot of YPG are racist, ultra-nationalist and communist. Probably the worst mix in the world of characteristics.



any evidence of that? bullshit claim. nobody is perfect, nor does YPG control the thoughts of their soldiers. if anyone is being a nationalist it's you guys tbh frank.whenever YPG is advancing against IS, suddently "independant syrian" activists claim that thousands of Arabs are being thrown out of their homes, YPG is burning their lands and other bullshit. well it's all bullshit. unlike all others, YPG has managed to establish co-existance between all sides in the areas they rule. Arabs, Kurds, Assyrian, Syriac all alike, so enough with your bigoted bullcrap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Media's Deafening Silence Over West's and Israel's Alliance With al-Qaeda in Syria *

*By John Hilley*

May 28, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - The strange and strategic alliances of Middle East geopolitics never seems to surprise. But care to suggest that the West and Israel are in deep cahoots with al-Qaeda in Syria and expect a sharper look of incredulity.

Yet, two vital new articles now fully illuminate this very reality.
The first is from  Dr Nafeez Ahmed, analysing the profound implications of a recently declassified US Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) document. It's key finding, notes Ahmed:
‘Supporting powers want’ ISIS entity

In a strikingly prescient prediction, the Pentagon document explicitly forecasts the probable declaration of “an Islamic State through its union with other terrorist organizations in Iraq and Syria.” Nevertheless, “Western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey are supporting these efforts” by Syrian “opposition forces” fighting to “control the eastern areas (Hasaka and Der Zor), adjacent to Western Iraqi provinces (Mosul and Anbar)”:

“… there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).”

The secret Pentagon document thus provides extraordinary confirmation that the US-led coalition currently fighting ISIS, had three years ago welcomed the emergence of an extremist “Salafist Principality” in the region as a way to undermine Assad, and block off the strategic expansion of Iran. Crucially, Iraq is labeled as an integral part of this “Shia expansion.” The establishment of such a “Salafist Principality” in eastern Syria, the DIA document asserts, is “exactly” what the “supporting powers to the [Syrian] opposition want.” Earlier on, the document repeatedly describes those “supporting powers” as “the West, Gulf countries, and Turkey.” Further on, the document reveals that Pentagon analysts were acutely aware of the dire risks of this strategy, yet ploughed ahead anyway.

If only 'the best' of our news outlets were leading the way with such challenging and damning journalism. The fanciful idea that we'd ever see these kind of revelations heading the BBC's Six O'Clock News, or even Channel 4 News, says all we need to know about why the mass population is still in the dark about the West's true, deceitful agenda in Syria and the Middle East at large.

Secondly, consider the same deafening media silence on Israel's particular role in this alliance, the details this time forensically documented by independent journalist  Asa Winstanley:

For several years now there have been propaganda reports in the Israeli press about how Israel is supposedly playing a purely "humanitarian" role in the Syrian war, by treating civilians and sending them back. But this has now been exposed as propaganda. If that were really the case, Israel would be treating combatants from all sides in the Syrian war and furthermore it would arrest suspected al-Qaeda militants. But in reality, all reports confirm that the Israelis are treating only the "rebel" side, including the al-Qaeda militants that lead the armed opposition in that area of Syria (as indeed they do in much of the country). The key difference that disproves the propaganda line, and proves an active Israel-al-Qaeda alliance is that, after treatment, instead of arresting them, the al-Qaeda fighters are sent back to fight in Syria. There is no chance at all that, in the event that Israel captures injured Hamas, Hizballah or Iranian combatants alive, it would send them back to Gaza or Syria to "go on their way", as the unnamed Israeli official put it.

Winstanley provides multiple corroboration of Israel's supportive role, including the testimonies of Israeli military figures and a few braver field journalists.

Further sporadic pieces on these clandestine collaborations have been  seeping through. (As for the supposedly more-favoured 'moderate rebels', it's also worth noting that Netanyahu's recent re-election was warmly greeted by leading FSA figures.) But it's still a far cry from any headline narrative of Western-Israeli mendacity. So, again, why, with all that accumulated evidence, is this not a major media story?

Â Media's Deafening Silence Over West's and Israel's Alliance With 
al-Qaeda in Syria :Â Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Of the virtual media blackout,  Winstanley concludes:

We can say with confidence that the mainstream press in the West supports Israel, and so does not find it convenient to report on this scandalous Israeli-al-Qaeda alliance in Syria. But it's crucial to understand that this is part of a wider pattern in which the West's alliances with (to say the least) morally-dubious regional actors are ignored, downplayed or actively disguised by the media.

All of which lends continuing gloss to the pristine illusion that the West is 'fighting the good fight' on 'civilization's behalf' against the barbarian forces now controlling half of Syria and laying waste to cradles of ancient culture like Palmyra.

Isis and al-Nusra Front have long constituted the key anti-Assad opposition in Syria. We now have definitive proof that the West, its Gulf allies, Turkey and Israel have been promoting and protecting those very forces all along.
As millions of innocents in Syria and Iraq continue to die and suffer, the core cause of that historic carnage, Western invasion and proxy warmongering, remains an all-too awkward and avoidable subject for serious media discussion.
Encouragingly, this kind of independent, untainted journalism is serving to bring us the dual truths of Western criminality and media complicity. Please help spread and support that new media front.

Â Media's Deafening Silence Over West's and Israel's Alliance With 
al-Qaeda in Syria :Â Â Information Clearing House - ICH



U8200 said:


> There are still some groups left. Also I'm not convinced everyone who has joined Nusra or other Islamist groups has done so purely out of psychopathic tendencies. I think some anti-Assad elements have simply joined them because they're the strongest groups.
> 
> Assad targeted FSA and more moderate members the most, because he wanted to create a situation where he looks like the better option compared to ISIS/Nusra. Get rid of moderates, and the alternative is only extremists.




Assad is a good leader, why don't you question the official Sunni and Western-Zionist narrative for a change? The most despotic and backward rulers and regimes are allied with the West and Israel, such as; Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, Jordan. All are Zionist-western puppet states, Never forget that as a general rule one can easily argue that anyone, any leader, any organization or any state that Israel / the West demonize is good and should be supported.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> any evidence of that? bullshit claim. nobody is perfect, nor does YPG control the thoughts of their soldiers. if anyone is being a nationalist it's you guys tbh frank.whenever YPG is advancing against IS, suddently "independant syrian" activists claim that thousands of Arabs are being thrown out of their homes, YPG is burning their lands and other bullshit. well it's all bullshit. unlike all others, YPG has managed to establish co-existance between all sides in the areas they rule. Arabs, Kurds, Assyrian, Syriac all alike, so enough with your bigoted bullcrap.


But you act as if YPG are not guilty of crimes. YPG did beat the women in detention, YPG in Shiekh Maqsood confirmed this and handed over the individuals who did it to the rebels. They also burned Arab villages and video evidence of them doing it was posted.HRW went to Kurdish-controlled areas and talked to Arabs that lived there. They said that they had no jobs and no freedom of movement. If a women was giving birth they wouldn't allow her to pass a checkpoint.




Here is an example of common racism:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Dr.Thrax said:


> But you act as if YPG are not guilty of crimes. YPG did beat the women in detention, YPG in Shiekh Maqsood confirmed this and handed over the individuals who did it to the rebels. They also burned Arab villages and video evidence of them doing it was posted.HRW went to Kurdish-controlled areas and talked to Arabs that lived there. They said that they had no jobs and no freedom of movement. If a women was giving birth they wouldn't allow her to pass a checkpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of common racism:



A woman can't get permit at check-point and in labor! Men can't leave...Men can't return to their homes! Sound familiar??? Shameful! Have the mothers of akrad stopped giving birth to the likes of Salahudin Ayubi (Rahamullah)? The Akrad were treated badly, does that mean you become the Zalim?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Consider the EPIC resistance of rebels in Jobar, East Ghouta, Darayya - UNBROKEN to this day. Compare that with Assad's army performance..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Exactly. Assad is going to die in his throne. Or flee to Iran like the pansy he is. Either way, we will win. If you haven't been keeping up on the events in recent days, your "brave soldiers" lost 3 cities the past month lol
> 
> .


Ok, seriously now. What for military achievements are you proud of ? This is a war of atrrition, meaning today you win a city tomorrow ISIS comes and takes it from you, next day Al Nusra comes and the other day SAA recaptures it and the cycle continues.

Anyway, the Shia militias in Syria are not my ''brave soldiers''. The regular armed forces of Iran and its airforce and navy are my forces. Those Shia militias are there for a reason in Syria anyway.

Btw, did i read it right that you lost family members in the war ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

IR1907 said:


> Ok, seriously now. What for military achievements are you proud of ? This is a war of atrrition, meaning today you win a city tomorrow ISIS comes and takes it from you, next day Al Nusra comes and the other day SAA recaptures it and the cycle continues.
> 
> Anyway, the Shia militias in Syria are not my ''brave soldiers''. The regular armed forces of Iran and its airforce and navy are my forces. Those Shia militias are there for a reason in Syria anyway.
> 
> Btw, did i read it right that you lost family members in the war ?


ISIS have lost almost all battles vs FSA or Alnusra. 

At this point, FSA would much rather ISIS take control of the remaining territories than SAA, since it's way easier to retake lands from ISIS than ASSad army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> According to Assad's law only Muslim can be a president of Syria. His best allies are Iranian Ayatulas and Hezbollah. Whats "secular" about it?
> 
> As Assad troops leave Idlib people there can get now some peace instead of daily bombings.



In Assads Syria








Syria under rebel control 






But ofcourse a zionist like you will try everything to distort the reality. Syria pre 2011 was a peaceful and free country. Now compare them to your newly found Wahabi friends




azzo said:


> ISIS have lost almost all battles vs FSA or Alnusra.
> 
> At this point, FSA would much rather ISIS take control of the remaining territories than SAA, since it's way easier to retake lands from ISIS than ASSad army.



ISIS still controls large swathes of Syria, they are a major force within Syria, dont mistake about that. I dare to say that if ISIS withdraws from Iraq and focuses all its efforts in Syria then they will become unbeatable by other rebel forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Al-Kurdi said:


> They have been wanting this for a long time. last time their excuse was about a women but everything eventually cooled down. YPG has so far just tried to buy their time(like having common sharia courts in Efrin) and so on. Where they now have blocked some entrances into the area.
> 
> This father of 4 was fallen martyr today against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that as it's going downroad for Assad now, these extremist goups are saying now is our time to deal with the other secular infidels basically. And I bet nusrah may still be having a grudge after being thrown out from Sere Kaniye during the begining of war and so on.
> 
> But I belive other rebels groups closeby whom are also fighting with the Kurds in Kobane and Hassakah are on YPG's side in Aleppo




You can't be serious? YPG are scums and part of me is glad that both them and ISIS and wiping themselves out, they are the lowest back stabbing scums of a group in the whole middle east maybe equally as scum as ISIS. If Al Nusra front and the other syrian islamic fronts were to kill all of them i would still say it's still not even. The amount of treachery YPG showed to the FSA and the islamic fronts who they were fighting assad regime in 2011,2012,2013 is beyond belief. This is why i am glad ISIS got them occupied since kobani so the FSA can liberate north Syria. The latest problems is because the YPG are feeling threatened with the emergence and unification of the free syrian army and it's link with Turkey, they want a new protection deal fro what's coming to them after the fall of assad. they kept harrasing civilians crossing checkpoints contrary to the accord they have with the FSA and now when the alliance of the opposition fronts declared an operation against them they screamed like the cowards they are and re-affirmed they would follow the accord again strictly. I say when assad gets removed wipe them off straight after they are just a secular religion hating western tool in the name of the kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

IR1907 said:


> In Assads Syria



Those are Alawites, they are the elite minority of Syria. They have the biggest businesses and best jobs. So of course they'll dance and drink like fools while the majority of the Sunni country is in ruin.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IR1907

azzo said:


> Those are Alawites, they are the elite minority of Syria. They have the biggest businesses and best jobs. So of course they'll dance and drink like fools while the majority of the Sunni country is in ruin.



Sunni women were free too under Assads Syria. Under rebel control they will be turned into dog pets for their male population.

But why am i arguing with a guy who comes from a country that doesnt let women drive LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

IR1907 said:


> Sunni women were free too under Assads Syria. Under rebel control they will be turned into dog pets for their male population.
> 
> *But why am i arguing with a guy who comes from a country that doesnt let women drive* LOL.



Maybe because you come from a country where their leader, Kim Jong Kharamenei permits rubbing your penis on 1 year old toddlers..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR1907

azzo said:


> Maybe because you come from a country where their leader, Kim Jong Kharamenei permits rubbing your penis on 1 year old toddlers..?



Come on, the Wahabi grandmaster king of Saudi Arabia does that on 10 month old Syrian refugees 

You are the founders of raping underage girls, just go a while back and you will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

IR1907 said:


> Come on, the Wahabi grandmaster king of Saudi Arabia does that on 10 month old Syrian refugees


Sorry, but we don't have a pope-like, turban wearing, supreme leader figure. The king is just our political leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

IR1907 said:


> Come on, the Wahabi grandmaster king of Saudi Arabia does that on 10 month old Syrian refugees
> 
> You are the founders of raping underage girls, just go a while back and you will understand



Shutup Rafidi, La3nt Allah 3aleek

From now on, any Iranian that uses term 'Wahabi' will be called 'Rafidi Majoosi', it's fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 500

IR1907 said:


> In Assads Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria under rebel control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ofcourse a zionist like you will try everything to distort the reality. Syria pre 2011 was a peaceful and free country. Now compare them to your newly found Wahabi friends


Really funny to see that coming from an Iranian. Iran before and after ayatulas:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Really funny to see that coming from an Iranian. Iran before and after ayatulas:


I dnt care about Iran regime.
But what has that do with your newly found Wahabi friends ? Syria was a much more peaceful place before your Israeli backed terrorist troops came into Syria.



azzo said:


> Sorry, but we don't have a pope-like, turban wearing, supreme leader figure. The king is just our political leader.


Instead you have a disdasha wearing terrorist who god knows is hiding suicide belts under his clothes 



Falcon29 said:


> Shutup Rafidi, La3nt Allah 3aleek
> 
> From now on, any Iranian that uses term 'Wahabi' will be called 'Rafidi Majoosi', it's fair game.


Be quiet terrorist, go eat some Israeli bombs 

@500 You claimed Syria was not secular, i proved with pics that it was the case. Stop defending terrorists or i will report you to the FBI


----------



## 500

IR1907 said:


> I dnt care about Iran regime.


You are an Iranian and Iran plays major role in supporting Assad.

So Iran imposes burkas in its own state and then barrel bombs Syrians for sake of miniskirts? 



> @500 You claimed Syria was not secular, i proved with pics that it was the case.


Your pic proves nothing. Just spoiled kids of corrupt Baath functionaries.

Iran has the same:
















Iran is also secular now?



> Stop defending terrorists or i will report you to the FBI


I dont defend Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> You are an Iranian and Iran plays major role in supporting Assad.
> 
> So Iran imposes burkas in its own state and then barrel bombs Syrians for sake of miniskirts?



Iranians dont wear Burkas, but more something like this






Nothing to do with Syria. Infact Syria under Assad is more free than Iran.


Allepo 2008









500 said:


> Your pic proves nothing. Just spoiled kids of corrupt Baath functionaries.



Nope, Syrians especially women under Assad government were free in their choice of lifestyle. Syrians in whole Syria were allowed to drink alcohol and go at the mosque at the same time. Something that is not the case under your newly found Wahabi friends

Israeli vision for Syrian future







500 said:


> I dont defend Assad


Your posts are supportive of Al Nusra and other terrorist groups in Syria, both are blacklisted by the US federal government. If someone reports you expect knock-knock on your door

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U8200

IR1907 said:


> Iranians dont wear Burkas, but more something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Syria. Infact Syria under Assad is more free than Iran.
> 
> 
> Allepo 2008



This is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

IR1907 said:


> Your posts are supportive of Al Nusra and other terrorist groups in Syria, both are blacklisted by the US federal government. If someone reports you expect knock-knock on your door


So if you're against the chemical weapons' user, Bashar AlAss, you're automatically Alnusra supporter? 
Logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Comparing Syrians (or all other Arabs for that matter) with farsis is like comparing diamonds with dirt. The toenail of the average Syrian Arab women is more worthy alone.

Let's not discuss trash in this thread more than necessary. Syria has nothing to do with that horrible entity other than their fake wannabe Arab Mullah's sponsoring the Al-Assad regime and a few Farsis returning in body bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> But you act as if YPG are not guilty of crimes. YPG did beat the women in detention, YPG in Shiekh Maqsood confirmed this and handed over the individuals who did it to the rebels. They also burned Arab villages and video evidence of them doing it was posted.HRW went to Kurdish-controlled areas and talked to Arabs that lived there. They said that they had no jobs and no freedom of movement. If a women was giving birth they wouldn't allow her to pass a checkpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of common racism:



The Arabs, whether the heroic and blessed Syrian opposition, ISIS or even the Al-Assad regime or Iraqi regime will deal with those Kurds if they try to harm Arabs or steal our ancient Arab/Semitic lands. Let them be confined to their tiny landlocked lands in Northern Iraq and Northeastern Syria.

No wonder that they have always been stateless. I would not trust them and I am sure that the Syrians don't either at the end of the day. Cooperation should only occur on the basis of competing the Al-Assad regime. Another thing those areas are already inhabited by a few million Arabs who will go nowhere and who will only grew in numbers like anywhere else.

They are not part of our people nor have they done anything to gain our trust. I would rather support Iraqi Shia Arabs than them to be honest with you. At least they are our brothers and sisters no mater how misguided they are and how big sellouts they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Arabs, whether the heroic and blessed Syrian opposition, ISIS or even the Al-Assad regime or Iraqi regime will deal with those Kurds if they try to harm Arabs or steal our ancient Arab/Semitic lands. Let them be confined to their tiny landlocked lands in Northern Iraq and Northeastern Syria.
> 
> No wonder that they have always been stateless. I would not trust them and I am sure that the Syrians don't either at the end of the day. Cooperation should only occur on the basis of competing the Al-Assad regime. Another thing those areas are already inhabited by a few million Arabs who will go nowhere and who will only grew in numbers like anywhere else.
> 
> They are not part of our people nor have they done anything to gain our trust. I would rather support Iraqi Shia Arabs than them to be honest with you. At least they are our brothers and sisters no mater how misguided they are and how big sellouts they are.



The Kurds are some of the most tolerant, democratically-minded and brave people in the region.

I would take them as neighbors any day.

If it was possible to swap Kurds with palestinians, it would be done in a heartbeat. A great people who once they have a state, would be one of the most progressive ones and a model for their co-religionists in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Shutup Rafidi, La3nt Allah 3aleek
> 
> From now on, any Iranian that uses term 'Wahabi' will be called 'Rafidi Majoosi', it's fair game.



Rafidah are crown on your head and the head of all hamsawi ikhawnijie scums

The shoes of rafidi child is above the head of ismail haniyah and khalid meshaal

May god curse the soul if the dead dog ahmad yasin and the dogs Hasan al bana and sayyid qutub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

@Geralt you think ISIS will ban women from driving like in KSA?


----------



## U8200

Most Kurds are Sunni Muslim of course.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

kollang said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> If you continue the racist behavior, mods will kick out your Semitic ***.watch your language and become civilized.



Stating facts has nothing to do with racism. Nor is this your business Farsi. Mind your own business. Arab matters has nothing to do with Farsis.

I don't care about anti-Arab stateless people (some Kurds) or a impoverished and barking anti-Muslim/anti-Arab Hindu. Their barking and diarrhea has no influence much like that of you Farsis.

People that are beneath us on almost every front and their barking has no influence on us. We do not care about your affairs or anything you do but if you meddle in our affairs we will show you your place.

Safe your time as I won't discuss this and 99% of all Arabs are of a similar opinion.

No Arab is commenting on your affair











Very interesting. Might interest you @Full Moon

I don't personally agree with everything that Sadiq says but he is a knowledgeable thinker regardless of his Marxist past.



U8200 said:


> Most Kurds are Sunni Muslim of course.



@Dr.Thrax and I were talking about the hostile Kurds. Those that are targeting civilian Arabs in Syria and Iraq and who steal our ancient Arab/Semitic lands. Hostility is replied with hostility. This is not a discussion club but war.

YPG are communists/nationalists and have their own agenda which for most part is not aliened with that of us Arabs.

Of course this is not about Kurds as a whole. Hundreds of Kurds in ISIS for instance and one of the ISIS commanders during the battle of Ain al-Arab was a Kurd.

This one;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

U8200 said:


> You're closer to semitic Arabs than you are to the ancient Persians.


No one is closer to any specific group. Throughout history EVERYONE has mixed with each other. To find a pure race is a fantasy. Current Iranians like all people are mixed but the little ancient Persian aryan DNA they had is still in them.

Anyway what matters nowadays world is not really race but language,culture,traditions etc these 3 make up or break up a nation. Iranians stood the test of time several times regarding those 3 i mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR1907 said:


> Iranians dont wear Burkas, but more something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with Syria. Infact Syria under Assad is more free than Iran.
> 
> 
> Allepo 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Syrians especially women under Assad government were free in their choice of lifestyle. Syrians in whole Syria were allowed to drink alcohol and go at the mosque at the same time. Something that is not the case under your newly found Wahabi friends
> 
> Israeli vision for Syrian future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are supportive of Al Nusra and other terrorist groups in Syria, both are blacklisted by the US federal government. If someone reports you expect knock-knock on your door





beast89 said:


> @Geralt you think ISIS will ban women from driving like in KSA?


We understand your frustration and anger over recent humiliating setbacks of Iran and it's Shiite allies. Nevertheless, that does not justify your personal attacks. I suggest you give up and enjoy the final phase of your brothers downfall in Syria.



beast89 said:


> @Geralt you think ISIS will ban women from driving like in KSA?


If women have drivers like KSA, then I guess yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> @Geralt you think ISIS will ban women from driving like in KSA?


Actually, just today or yesterday ISIS allowed women to drive. lol

Rebel commandos rush an ISIS held building in the Aleppo countryside:




And hitting regime positions in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Interesting interview with Abu Muhammad al-Julani.






Quite a few "surprises". My guess is that Al-Nusra is trying to distance itself from Al-Qaeda (which is a dead organization anyway) and that the group will eventually reform.

Almost all of their fighters are locals too.

I never believed for 1 second that they had any interest in attacking the West. Nor have I seen them attacking civilians deliberately, not even the Alawites whose sons are slaughtering their people.

If Hezbollah is a "legitimate" group that has a "right" to influence the events in Syria despite being foreigners then a group like Al-Nusra which is mostly local should be able to do that.

If not then no distinctions should be made between those various armed groups, whether Al-Nusra or foreign Shia militias (trash from Lebanon and Iraq mainly) etc. ISIS is obviously not included here as they are enemies of everyone and cannot reform.

It's evident now that the Syrian opposition overall (secular and Islamist) ranging from exiles (all ideologies) to Ahrar ash-Sham will shape the future Syria with ISIS and likely Al-Nusra elements as well being sidelined and eventually combated.

Although my gut feeling tells me that most of the current Al-Nusra members will return to what they were doing before. At most they will campaign for an Islamic Syria which is in their full right.

What's your opinion about that brother?

@Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Ok, seriously now. What for military achievements are you proud of ? This is a war of atrrition, meaning today you win a city tomorrow ISIS comes and takes it from you, next day Al Nusra comes and the other day SAA recaptures it and the cycle continues.
> 
> Anyway, the Shia militias in Syria are not my ''brave soldiers''. The regular armed forces of Iran and its airforce and navy are my forces. Those Shia militias are there for a reason in Syria anyway.
> 
> Btw, did i read it right that you lost family members in the war ?


Yeah yeah, have fun retaking Ariha, Idlib, Jisr al Shughour.
Yes I have lost family members in the war. SyAAF air strike.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Interesting interview with Abu Muhammad al-Julani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few "surprises". My guess is that Al-Nusra is trying to distance itself from Al-Qaeda (which is a dead organization anyway) and that the group will eventually reform.
> 
> Almost all of their fighters are locals too.
> 
> I never believed for 1 second that they had any interest in attacking the West. Nor have I seen them attacking civilians deliberately, not even the Alawites whose sons are slaughtering their people.
> 
> If Hezbollah is a "legitimate" group that has a "right" to influence the events in Syria despite being foreigners then a group like Al-Nusra which is mostly local should be able to do that.
> 
> If not then no distinctions should be made between those various armed groups, whether Al-Nusra or foreign Shia militias (trash from Lebanon and Iraq mainly) etc. ISIS is obviously not included here as they are enemies of everyone and cannot reform.
> 
> It's evident now that the Syrian opposition overall (secular and Islamist) ranging from exiles (all ideologies) to Ahrar ash-Sham will shape the future Syria with ISIS and likely Al-Nusra elements as well being sidelined and eventually combated.
> 
> Although my gut feeling tells me that most of the current Al-Nusra members will return to what they were doing before. At most they will campaign for an Islamic Syria which is in their full right.
> 
> What's your opinion about that brother?
> 
> @Dr.Thrax


Nusra is not distancing itself from AQ. Jolani said he will maintain ties with AQ. However I think he is distancing himself from AQ's ideology, as he is Syrian afaik (his name means he is from the Golan heights anyways.) And as you said, most fighters are Syrian, they won't fight a Syrian interim government if Jolani ever tells them to. I expect there will be a vote for either secular or Islamic democracy, as more and more Islamists are saying that they'll give the choice to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra is not distancing itself from AQ. Jolani said he will maintain ties with AQ. However I think he is distancing himself from AQ's ideology, as he is Syrian afaik (his name means he is from the Golan heights anyways.) And as you said, most fighters are Syrian, they won't fight a Syrian interim government if Jolani ever tells them to. I expect there will be a vote for either secular or Islamic democracy, as more and more Islamists are saying that they'll give the choice to the people.



is Abu Mohammad al-Julani (nusra)  is mysterious person as Mullah Mohammed Omar (taliban)?

they never show their face until now


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dearhypocrite said:


> is Abu Mohammad al-Julani (nusra)  is mysterious person as Mullah Mohammed Omar (taliban)?
> 
> they never show their face until now


Yes, they are both shadowy people. Neither have shown their faces willingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, they are both shadowy people. Neither have shown their faces willingly.



I think it's somehow good that Joulani,officially a terrorist, has became a symbol and central figure in your failed revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

It's laughable that people here think that if these extremists win, they will give the people the right to choose. Haha. It must be wonderful to be so optimistically naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

Serpentine said:


> I think it's somehow good that Joulani,officially a terrorist, has became a symbol and central figure in your failed revolution.



One man's *terrorist* is another man's *freedom fighter*



Madali said:


> It's laughable that people here think that if these extremists win, they will give the people the right to choose. Haha. It must be wonderful to be so optimistically naive.



assad also an extremist, mind you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

dearhypocrite said:


> assad also an extremist, mind you



Assad was most popular leader in Arab world in 2009. 
Assad - Most popular Arab leader | Al Bawaba

The goal of the west was to dehumanize him and destroy him among the Arab people. It worked beautifully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Assad was most popular leader in Arab world in 2009.
> Assad - Most popular Arab leader | Al Bawaba
> 
> The goal of the west was to dehumanize him and destroy him among the Arab people. It worked beautifully.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> View attachment 225984



You children are being played like pawns in a chess board and you don't realize it. Do you think it's a huge coincidence that this happened in the one country that wasn't playing by the west's plan? Are you unaware of multitude of material available that points that this was the west's goal from the beginning? 

Some of you people have such low knowledge of geopolitical material, that it is astounding. Go on, make a post about how if Assad goes, then the jihadists will sit together, let people vote in an open and fair election, then slowly go home if they lose, like this is fuc.king LALA LAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

i'm ok if the west help in brought down the murderer of women & children (assad) even though i'm aware that the west was always give insincere help


----------



## Saho

@Dr.Thrax



> The military is a* conscripted force; *males serve in the military upon reaching the age of 18, but there are many women in Syrian armed forces.




Before the war, what was the army like? How many? Compulsory like every member of the family etc? How long were they require to serve?



dearhypocrite said:


> is Abu Mohammad al-Julani (nusra)  is mysterious person as Mullah Mohammed Omar (taliban)?
> 
> they never show their face until now


It is most likely due to security reason; he is a hit list for the US, ISIS and Assad etc.


----------



## U8200

Madali said:


> It's laughable that people here think that if these extremists win, they will give the people the right to choose. Haha. It must be wonderful to be so optimistically naive.



And if Assad wins, nothing will change either.

Just like nothing will change for Lebanese until the Iranian militia suffocating their country and government, is removed.


----------



## U8200

*Many killed in barrel bomb attack*



> A Syrian air force raid killed at least 59 civilians at a market in a town held by Islamic State militants in northern Syria on Saturday, according to a group monitoring the war.


----------



## Hussein

U8200 said:


> And if Assad wins, nothing will change either.
> 
> Just like nothing will change for Lebanese until the Iranian militia suffocating their country and government, is removed.


i agree with you but you over exagerate Iranian influence in Lebanon
Iran is supporitng Hezbollah but Hezbollah is not a slave of Iran and having its own policy Hezbollah changed a lot since years. now they are in politics even . 
a friendly a support relation doesn't mean they obey Iran. it is far to be true. 

IF, nusra and lot of fanatic groups , retard people, fight with FSA 
bthey are friends in the fight but never never FSA (most guys) are slaves of these groups sponsored by gulf states


----------



## U8200

Hussein said:


> i agree with you but you over exagerate Iranian influence in Lebanon
> Iran is supporitng Hezbollah but Hezbollah is not a slave of Iran and having its own policy Hezbollah changed a lot since years. now they are in politics even .
> a friendly a support relation doesn't mean they obey Iran. it is far to be true.
> 
> IF, nusra and lot of fanatic groups , retard people, fight with FSA
> bthey are friends in the fight but never never FSA (most guys) are slaves of these groups sponsored by gulf states



I disagree. Hezbollah is totally beholden to Iran and takes direct orders from them. Of course they're involved in politics now. They needed to control the government of Lebanon. They killed off politicians in order to trigger the downfall of the Lebanese government.

Without Iran there is no Hezbollah. All intelligence reports suggest that Hezbollah don't have any autonomy to operate as they wish. Everything is in conjunction with Iran.

Iran pours hundreds of millions of dollars per year into Hezbollah. Do you think they make such an investment just for the Hezzies to go off and do their own thing? not a chance.

Lebanon and Lebanese politics are paralysed by Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Mussana said:


> @500
> Can u give the most probable future course of action the assad opposition is likely to take


Thanks for question. Its hard to predict things in Syria so I will just list the main factors. So what happened recently:

Idlib regime "gut" is virtually eliminated. 






Assad also lost strategic Palmira to ISIS.






Now regime has 3 major vulnerable points:

1) Aleppo "gut".
2) Dar'a gut.
3) Isolated troops in Deir ez Zor.

(I am not talking about little things like isolated Fua town, Abu Duhur and Kwers airbases).

I think all 3 are doomed but it can take lots of time. Here are major factors:

1) ~20K strong Jeysh al-Fatah. ~80% of them are from Idlib. Will they continue fighting in other provinces or stay in Idlib?
2) US Coalition activity. Right now they mainly support Kurds and virtually non existent in Homs. I think that without Coalition support Assad cant take Palmira back.
3) Weapon supplies to rebels. In recent months rebels in North get nice quantities of TOWs (about 50 a month) and some other weapons like mortars, on the other hand Daraa rebels get little supplies (only TOW launch in past 2 months). So we see little activity in Daraa.
4) Hezbollah. If they mobilize they can easily double their forces in Syria from some 6K to 12K+.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

Hezbollah have basically said they're going to fully mobalise in Syria.

It's all or nothing for them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Christian Syrian fighter BEHEADS ISIS prisoner in revenge attack | Daily Mail Online

_A Syrian Christian fighter has beheaded an ISIS militant to 'avenge' the people who have been murdered by the terror group._


----------



## Hussein

bad choice  they should not become savages like IS and Nusra .
christians have already been so much victims in the region... they need to act smart to protect themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> Christian Syrian fighter BEHEADS ISIS prisoner in revenge attack | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _A Syrian Christian fighter has beheaded an ISIS militant to 'avenge' the people who have been murdered by the terror group._



Christian militants, Assad regime, Shia militants have always been beheading. It just gets no attention in media and they usually don't publicize their beheadings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Shutup Rafidi, La3nt Allah 3aleek
> 
> From now on, any Iranian that uses term 'Wahabi' will be called 'Rafidi Majoosi', it's fair game.


Well we live in our country ,but you ?
It's clear who is cursed by God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> bad choice  they should not become savages like IS and Nusra .
> christians have already been so much victims in the region... they need to act smart to protect themselves.



Syria regime barrel bombs kill 71 civilians - Telegraph

Are these savages too?



JEskandari said:


> Well we live in our country ,but you ?
> It's clear who is cursed by God.



You're cursed, even Ali cursed you and burned you alive. I'm not cursed for living in US, if that's what you're implying idiot. Here we go again with your 'US evil' bs eve though your country/allies are working with US in Syria/Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Christian militants, Assad regime, Shia militants have always been beheading. It just gets no attention in media and they usually don't publicize their beheadings.


Well we shoot the guy or hang him ,beheading is certainly an act favourite of people of peninsula.



Falcon29 said:


> Syria regime barrel bombs kill 71 civilians - Telegraph
> 
> Are these savages too?
> 
> 
> 
> You're cursed, even Ali cursed you and burned you alive. I'm not cursed for living in US, if that's what you're implying idiot. Here we go again with your 'US evil' bs eve though your country/allies are working with US in Syria/Iraq.


If someone ask me which country I'm from I can proudly say Iran but what about you guys who had no country only a dream of a country.
Only if you were man even 1/10th of a Hezbollah fighter instead going to beg from this one and that one for a country today you had a country.

By the way if you believe my people are coursed go read the had it that come from the holy prophet about them.

And the people whom imam Ali cursed were khavarij aka the fore fathers of the Al-qaeda tugs and ISIS scums .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*Eye on Syria* ‏@Eye_on_Syria  7m7 minutes ago
#AJE ISIL launches offensive against Syria's Hasakeh: Clashes with pro-regime forces in largely Kurdish... http://bit.ly/1EHNKER #*Syria*
....
*Conflict News* ‏@rConflictNews  2h2 hours ago
Jaish Fateh field commander: We will advance to the coast,we will use weapons not used before #*Syria* - @sayed_ridha
.....



JEskandari said:


> Well we shoot the guy or hang him ,beheading is certainly an act favourite of people of peninsula.



Where did I bring up Iran? You don't speak for all Shia's, Shia militants do beheading as well. Christian militants, Kurdish militants also. Everyone there does it. It's unfortunate but that's the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> *Eye on Syria* ‏@Eye_on_Syria  7m7 minutes ago
> #AJE ISIL launches offensive against Syria's Hasakeh: Clashes with pro-regime forces in largely Kurdish... http://bit.ly/1EHNKER #*Syria*
> ....
> *Conflict News* ‏@rConflictNews  2h2 hours ago
> Jaish Fateh field commander: We will advance to the coast,we will use weapons not used before #*Syria* - @sayed_ridha
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I bring up Iran? You don't speak for all Shia's, Shia militants do beheading as well. Christian militants, Kurdish militants also. Everyone there does it. It's unfortunate but that's the reality.


Sorry all I saw of how Shia militia is doing the execution is shooting. 
By the way killing is killing the way you kill is not important but if after beheading instead of burying the one who is executed ,play football with his head then it say there is some serious problem .


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> bad choice  they should not become savages like IS and Nusra .
> christians have already been so much victims in the region... they need to act smart to protect themselves.


Assad's mukhabarat was torturing people in most brutal way before al-Golani and al-Baghdadi were even born.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah yeah, have fun retaking Ariha, Idlib, Jisr al Shughour.
> Yes I have lost family members in the war. SyAAF air strike.


I am sorry that you lost family members.




500 said:


> Thanks for question. Its hard to predict things in Syria so I will just list the main factors. So what happened recently:
> 
> Idlib regime "gut" is virtually eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad also lost strategic Palmira to ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now regime has 3 major vulnerable points:
> 
> 1) Aleppo "gut".
> 2) Dar'a gut.
> 3) Isolated troops in Deir ez Zor.
> 
> (I am not talking about little things like isolated Fua town, Abu Duhur and Kwers airbases).
> 
> I think all 3 are doomed but it can take lots of time. Here are major factors:
> 
> 1) ~20K strong Jeysh al-Fatah. ~80% of them are from Idlib. Will they continue fighting in other provinces or stay in Idlib?
> 2) US Coalition activity. Right now they mainly support Kurds and virtually non existent in Homs. I think that without Coalition support Assad cant take Palmira back.
> 3) Weapon supplies to rebels. In recent months rebels in North get nice quantities of TOWs (about 50 a month) and some other weapons like mortars, on the other hand Daraa rebels get little supplies (only TOW launch in past 2 months). So we see little activity in Daraa.
> 4) Hezbollah. If they mobilize they can easily double their forces in Syria from some 6K to 12K+.



''gut'' ?


----------



## dearhypocrite

are we going to debate which more morale between killing by shooting or killing by beheading?

are we already civilized?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> Christian militants, Assad regime, Shia militants have always been beheading. It just gets no attention in media and they usually don't publicize their beheadings.



Lies have no limitation.

Shias behead ?

You have some reliable evidence or that's another baseless accusation ?


----------



## Falcon29

The SiLent crY said:


> Lies have no limitation.
> 
> Shias behead ?
> 
> You have some reliable evidence or that's another baseless accusation ?



Videos are available, it's not uncommon. But I don't expect a Shia to be honest. So let's leave it at here. I don't like dealing with decievers/deniers/liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U8200

The SiLent crY said:


> Lies have no limitation.
> 
> Shias behead ?
> 
> You have some reliable evidence or that's another baseless accusation ?



I have read reports of it happening in very small scale. I don't watch beheading videos but have seen some posted where the title says it's Shias. I did see a video of Shias cutting the ears from a rebel (early days of the war)

But Falcon is kidding himself if he's equating a few sporadic incidents with the widespread use of beheading by his people. The fact he even implicates Christians as if it's normal for them to do it, shows that's he's talking bull.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I think it's somehow good that Joulani,officially a terrorist, has became a symbol and central figure in your failed revolution.


Not a symbol or central figure. He leads an army of 10,000, rest of rebels are 150,000 at least. Try again.
Yes our revolution was a failure. Your glorious SAA have obviously held back the failed revolution at Idlib, Jisr al Shughour, Ariha, Shiekh Miskeen, Nawa, etc...



Saho said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the war, what was the army like? How many? Compulsory like every member of the family etc? How long were they require to serve?
> 
> It is most likely due to security reason; he is a hit list for the US, ISIS and Assad etc.


Before, someone must have served 2 and a half years for compulsory service. All men had to join. However, you could pay to escape the draft, but it was still a hefty price. And the skills you learned in the 2 and a half years? Absolutely useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> Videos are available, it's not uncommon. But I don't expect a Shia to be honest. So let's leave it at here. I don't like dealing with decievers/deniers/liars.



Please give me a link .

I want to see which shias from which specific group behead people .



U8200 said:


> I have read reports of it happening in very small scale. I don't watch beheading videos but have seen some posted where the title says it's Shias. I did see a video of Shias cutting the ears from a rebel (early days of the war)
> 
> But Falcon is kidding himself if he's equating a few sporadic incidents with the widespread use of beheading by his people. The fact he even implicates Christians as if it's normal for them to do it, shows that's he's talking bull.




He is either lying or referring to what Syrian Army did to ISIS death bodies although everyone knows the army is not religious but secular .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Assad's mukhabarat was torturing people in most brutal way before al-Golani and al-Baghdadi were even born.


no need to say it to me and try to convince me, i am already convinced 
still i believe the barbarian level of IS is something special... and westerners here are very aware of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

I will get banned if I post link...

...............

Anyways, Iranians were mocking Hamas when they broke up relations with them. Now they are upset with Islamic Jihad and stopped funding them. Yet, they top it off by being upset with Hezbollah:

Reports from Iran slam Nasrallah for the way he is conducting the campaign and for not coming out of hiding to visit the troops and encourage them. The reports say Iran is thinking of replacing him and appointing him as Hezbollah’s “supreme mentor” without command powers in the field.

Iran has also suspended a number of military appointments Nasrallah wanted to make in south Lebanon and in Baalbek in the Beqaa Valley. In addition, Nasrallah and his deputy Naim Qassem, who sees himself as a potential heir to Nasrallah, are at loggerheads over senior appointments in the organization.

Hezbollah's war of survival - Middle East - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

..............

So basically, they expect Hezbollah to support interest of Iran(even ones that are impossible) and disregard everything else and if they don't start bashing the party and blaming the party for your unrealistic expectations in Syria. It's clear Iran will soon dump Hezbollah after it dumped Hamas and Islamic Jihad. For a nuclear deal with the West. All while the past decades preaching to be the obstacle to Western interests in the region. And Hezbollah will be in a mess after Assad falls. Now even Arab Shia's can see Iran fooled with them with the religious rhetoric and it was really all about their nationalist interests the whole time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Reports from Iran slam Nasrallah for the way he is conducting the campaign and for not coming out of hiding to visit the troops and encourage them. The reports say Iran is thinking of replacing him and appointing him as Hezbollah’s “supreme mentor” without command powers in the field.
> 
> Iran has also suspended a number of military appointments Nasrallah wanted to make in south Lebanon and in Baalbek in the Beqaa Valley. In addition, Nasrallah and his deputy Naim Qassem, who sees himself as a potential heir to Nasrallah, are at loggerheads over senior appointments in the organization.



Do you post rubbish from Israeli media only when it suits your interest or you also quote them like this when they call Hamas terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> Do you post rubbish from Israeli media only when it suits your interest or you quote them like this when they call Hamas terrorists?



Any updates on Hamas and Hezbollah ?


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Do you post rubbish from Israeli media only when it suits your interest or you quote them like this when they call Hamas terrorists?



They always call them terrorists, how is that related to reports in Iranian media? I don't need reports to observe the obvious. After some observation of Shia/Iranian forums. All I did was have to read Iranian viewpoints, and it took a few minutes to realize they're nationalist and expect Hezbollah/other Arabs to be their slaves. Now they will dump Hezbollah too. So much for the religious rhetoric being spewed from Iranians. This is I ever since that moment, I have concluded that Iran is not what it makes itself out to be.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Any updates on Hamas and Hezbollah ?



Your question is very broad, what do you mean by 'updates'? And why are you asking an Iranian about Hamas?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Any updates on Hamas and Hezbollah ?



On which matters?

Hezbollah is busy kicking Al-Qaeda from Lebanese-Syrian border now, not much activity elsewhere in Syria.

Hamas is not doing anything of importance these days, or no news is coming out at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Any recent offensives / mobilizations on the frontier? Appreciate any updates.


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Do you post rubbish from Israeli media only when it suits your interest or you also quote them like this when they call Hamas terrorists?


Don't bother with hamsawi ikhwanjie terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> They always call them terrorists, how is that related to reports in Iranian media? I don't need reports to observe the obvious. After some observation of Shia/Iranian forums. All I did was have to read Iranian viewpoints, and it took a few minutes to realize they're nationalist and expect Hezbollah/other Arabs to be their slaves. Now they will dump Hezbollah too. So much for the religious rhetoric being spewed from Iranians. This is I ever since that moment, I have concluded that Iran is not what it makes itself out to be.



That's nonsense. Only because you or Israelis or Americans want Iran to cut relations with Hezbollah, doesn't mean it's happening. It's just another bs from Israeli media regarding Iran. Don't worry, relations are at a all time high right now. We don't order Hezbollah to do anything, they do what they think they should do.


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> On which matters?
> 
> Hezbollah is busy kicking Al-Qaeda from Lebanese-Syrian border now, not much activity elsewhere in Syria.
> 
> Hama's is not doing anything of importance these days, or no news is coming out at least.



That's really good development --- regarding Hezbollah's recent offensive. Just really interesting that Hezbollah, which was under Western ire for years, is now doing what the West is unwilling to do ---- and that is launching ground strikes on these ISIS / Al Qaeda Filth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Any recent offensives / mobilizations on the frontier? Appreciate any updates.



Syria? Hamas isn't involved Syria and doesn't border it. Hezbollah is on offensive in Qalamoun and is deployed elsewhere in Syria. Syrian regime is losing ground to rebels in north and ISIS took over border areas with Jordan and is going westward to Homs.



Serpentine said:


> That's nonsense. Only because you or Israelis or Americans want Iran to cut rations with Hezbollah, doesn't mean it's happening. It's just another bs from Israeli media regarding Iran. Don't worry, relations are at a all time high right now. We don't order Hezbollah to do anything, they do what they think they should do.



This has nothing to do with Israeli's or Americans. This is about your people, and I know it hurts you to admit your peoples culture. You people are nationalist and irreligious. Just go read IMF, people demanding Hezbollah needs to deploy full in or that Hezbollah needs to train Lebanese and form new brigades to deploy. Or the common, 'don't worry Hezbollah will take care of it'(Because we are afraid of war ourselves). Your people are secular, they expect Shia Arabs to advance their agenda. And your people claim to be spirtual center of all Shias and that they should listen to your supreme leader. It is about your nationalist interests. Most people in Iran don't give a crap about the religious rhetoric aimed at non-Iranian Shia's. And they will never risk their lives for it. It's only matter of time Iran will look past Hezbollah and leave it to its own fate after demanding it to intervene in Syria. Iran has influence on Hezbollah because its source for everything. Hamas is not influenced by Iran in that way, as it is besieged and isolated and relies on other sources most of which at its home.

EDIT: LOL, an American just reiterated that he is on same page as you, yet you assert that Americans want you to separate from Hezbollah. Of course this 'Americans' rhetoric is only directed at Middle Easterners so you can discredit Arabs as American agents but in front of Westerners it's a whole other thing. This is because your nationalist ambition for power in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

المجد للمجاهدين

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> المجد للمجاهدين



They seem pretty well organized. Is that the group besieged in Ghouta? They need assistance from other rebels in order to get supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> They seem pretty well organized. Is that the group besieged in Ghouta? They need assistance from other rebels in order to get supplies.


Yup. 1,700 new Jaish al Islam recruits in Eastern Ghouta. Probably the ones who will try to connect Eastern Qalamoun with Eastern Ghouta to partially break siege. Still waiting on Dara'a rebels to come in from the south probably, not enough strength to push there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yup. 1,700 new Jaish al Islam recruits in Eastern Ghouta. Probably the ones who will try to connect Eastern Qalamoun with Eastern Ghouta to partially break siege. Still waiting on Dara'a rebels to come in from the south probably, not enough strength to push there.


Will you also join the rebels in Syria ?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Will you also join the rebels in Syria ?


Going to finish my education first. My parents won't be happy if I abandon college lol
But, my secondary plan is to leave for Syria by summer 2016. If things don't cool down by then (at this rate they definitely will), I'll have to do what I'll have to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> Going to finish my education first. My parents won't be happy if I abandon college lol
> But, my secondary plan is to leave for Syria by summer 2016. If things don't cool down by then (at this rate they definitely will), I'll have to do what I'll have to do.



i will miss you if you stop participate here



IR1907 said:


> Will you also join the rebels in Syria ?



how about you? you don't want to protect any shrine there?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Going to finish my education first. My parents won't be happy if I abandon college lol
> But, my secondary plan is to leave for Syria by summer 2016. If things don't cool down by then (at this rate they definitely will), I'll have to do what I'll have to do.



I guess you wont go there for holidays  anyway hope peace returns to Syria soon, whoever may be in power.



dearhypocrite said:


> how about you? you don't want to protect any shrine there?



Nope. I only pick up weapons for Iran not any other country or shrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Going to finish my education first. My parents won't be happy if I abandon college lol
> But, my secondary plan is to leave for Syria by summer 2016. If things don't cool down by then (at this rate they definitely will), I'll have to do what I'll have to do.



Forget that idea, no matter how secular a rebel group is. United States will treat it as going to join foreign terrorist organization. And you don't want that trouble. Unless there is national army formed afterwards. Which is unlikely, 2016 is too early even if Assad toppled this summer there will be some issues that need to be resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> Forget that idea, no matter how secular a rebel group is. United States will treat it as going to join foreign terrorist organization. And you don't want that trouble. Unless there is national army formed afterwards. Which is unlikely, 2016 is too early even if Assad toppled this summer there will be some issues that need to be resolved.



He'd get away with it if he joined YPG.

You of course would be arrested on arrival if you joined Hamas. Of course I doubt you would make it back. The IAF are quite nifty at picking you guys off.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Forget that idea, no matter how secular a rebel group is. United States will treat it as going to join foreign terrorist organization. And you don't want that trouble. Unless there is national army formed afterwards. Which is unlikely, 2016 is too early even if Assad toppled this summer there will be some issues that need to be resolved.


True. That's why I'm most likely going to finish my education then join the army. If things don't work out in USA and Syria, I'll go to Syria and never come back. Simple. But now I'm giving FBI ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U8200

Dr.Thrax said:


> True. That's why I'm most likely going to finish my education then join the army. If things don't work out in USA and Syria, I'll go to Syria and never come back. Simple. But now I'm giving FBI ideas



If you get injured in Syria, I wonder how quickly that "death to Israel" in your signature would turn into "please help me".


----------



## Falcon29

U8200 said:


> He'd get away with it if he joined YPG.
> 
> You of course would be arrested on arrival if you joined Hamas. Of course I doubt you would make it back. The IAF are quite nifty at picking you guys off.



Hamas doesn't need foreigners. And one man won't change anything. What Hamas lacks isn't men. Everyone that joins Islamist movements do so to seek refuge in God and gain martyrdom. So death isn't the problem here.

We are good at picking you off. 








Dr.Thrax said:


> True. That's why I'm most likely going to finish my education then join the army. If things don't work out in USA and Syria, I'll go to Syria and never come back. Simple. But now I'm giving FBI ideas



If you want to live in Arab world move to Saudi, Kuwait or Qatar. Get a job there with your degree. They pay well and but most importantly they are honestly only livable areas in ME. We don't really know what will happen in region in next two years. Let's wait and see. Unless West kicks out, we shouldn't leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> Hamas doesn't need foreigners. And one man won't change anything. What Hamas lacks isn't men. Everyone that joins Islamist movements do so to seek refuge in God and gain martyrdom. So death isn't the problem here.
> 
> We are good at picking you off.



Well done, you managed to kill kids in training. They weren't even proper soldiers.

Still, the 2,500 liquidations made up for it nicely 

I am always amused by how much you guys claim to want to gain martyrdom, yet cry like bitches to the international community when Israel gives you that blessed martyrdom.


----------



## Falcon29

U8200 said:


> Well done, you managed to kill kids in training. They weren't even proper soldiers.
> 
> Still, the 2,500 liquidations made up for it nicely
> 
> I am always amused by how much you guys claim to want to gain martyrdom, yet cry like bitches to the international community when Israel gives you that blessed martyrdom.



'Kids'? Those are troops on duty. The fighters are prepared to make sacrifices for their people. They aren't complaining, of course civilians can't cope when attacked by regional power that targets civilians. 

Once Assad is gone, international Muslim army will be formed in Syria. And we are going to attack you. Can't wait. I'll be on the Jordanian river shooting you up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

> Still, the 2,500 liquidations made up for it nicely




most of them women and children

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> 'Kids'? Those are troops on duty. The fighters are prepared to make sacrifices for their people. They aren't complaining, of course civilians can't cope when attacked by regional power that targets civilians.
> 
> Once Assad is gone, international Muslim army will be formed in Syria. And we are going to attack you. Can't wait. I'll be on the Jordanian river shooting you up.



Yes, they weren't even combat troops. They were kids in some training programme that weren't even part of the conflict.

It's been awhile since we napalmed some troops in Syria. '73 I believe. Would be quite nice to relive the memories. 

We might even take the opportunity to 'solve' Gaza, permanently 



White Tiger said:


> most of them women and children



What do we have here? a Turk flapping his gums? did you know, Turk, that you have killed three times as many Kurds as all 'palestinians' killed by Israel?

So take a step back sunshine and watch your mouth.


----------



## Falcon29

U8200 said:


> Yes, they weren't even combat troops. They were kids in some training programme that weren't even part of the conflict.
> 
> It's been awhile since we napalmed some troops in Syria. '73 I believe. Would be quite nice to relive the memories.
> 
> We might even take the opportunity to 'solve' Gaza, permanently
> 
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> no need to say it to me and try to convince me, i am already convinced
> still i believe the barbarian level of IS is something special... and westerners here are very aware of this.


I've seen many Assad troops videos far beyond any IS barbarism. Shia militias in Iraq are no better BTW.



IR1907 said:


> ''gut'' ?


I call song narrow Assad enclaves in rebel territory "guts":

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS entered Hasakah City, and made simultaneous gains in Deir ez-Zor.

The Collapse of Assad crime family in the northeast soon!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

you're trolling too much 500. your game is too much visible.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604929497742360576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604930726178484224
Iranian troops in Lattakia? I bet they protect Alawite women against Sunni extremists, while their Alawite husbands fighting in the front.

Assad, the proxy of Iran, your end is near.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR1907

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604929497742360576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604930726178484224
> Iranian troops in Lattakia? I bet they protect Alawite women against Sunni extremists, while their Alawite husbands fighting in the front.
> 
> Assad, the proxy of Iran, your end is near.


 So why are you not in Syria fighting for the rebels ? You prefer the good old West ehh ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IR1907 said:


> So why are you not in Syria fighting for the rebels ? You prefer the good old West ehh ?



Me? Prefer what? Elaborate.


----------



## IR1907

Alienoz_TR said:


> Me? Prefer what? Elaborate.


Prefer the good old west means you like the way things are in EU. Why are you not joining the rebels ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Assad airstrikes killed 136 people, including 7 women, 14 children*

Syrian air force raids on Saturday killed at least 136 civilians, including 7 women and 14 children, as government extended its intense aerial campaign against rebel-held areas throughout Syria mostly in in the northern province of Aleppo, a monitoring group said.

The first air force raid on a market in ISIS-hled town of al-Bab killed at least 51 people.

The strike on the town northeast of Aleppo, used barrel bombs, which are steel drums full of shrapnel and explosives, the Syrian Network for Human Rights said.

Dozens of people were also wounded in the attack, according to the monitoring group. The town has been the focus of several heavy bombardments by the military since late last year.

A second Syrian air force raid in a rebel-held al-Shaar neighborhood part of Aleppo killed at least 9 civilians on Saturday, SNHR said.

The third barrel bomb attack on al-Ferdous neighborhood killed at least 9 people according to the Network. 

Also, 19 civilians were killed in missile attack on Billion village in Idlib province.

In northeast Syria, at least 8 people killed in airstrike on Islamic State held-town of al-Shaddadi town in Hasakah province.

The United Nations strongly condemned the bombing. Staffan de Mistura, the UN's special envoy for Syria, said it was "totally unacceptable that the Syrian air force attacks its own territory in an indiscriminate way, killing its own citizens, as it brutally happened today in Aleppo."

"The use of barrel bombs must stop," he added.

Assad airstrikes killed 136 people, including 7 women, 14 children SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL


*Report: Fuel tank explodes in Syrian clinic, killing 25*

BEIRUT: Syrian state television is reporting that a fuel tank exploded inside a clinic in the predominantly Kurdish northeastern town of Qamishli, killing at least 25 people, including children.

The report said the explosion Sunday also wounded 30.

Juan Mohammad, a Kurdish official in the nearby city of Hassakeh, said the explosion happened as the clinic was packed with children who were brought to get vaccinated against polio.

Mohammed said many people were killed and wounded, adding that the cause of the explosion was still not clear.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the fire killed and wounded dozens of people.

Report: Fuel tank explodes in Syrian clinic, killing 25 | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



IR1907 said:


> Prefer the good old west means you like the way things are in EU. Why are you not joining the rebels ?



I dont live in EU, and I am not pro-rebel. I am just anti-Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604929497742360576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604930726178484224
> Iranian troops in Lattakia? I bet they protect Alawite women against Sunni extremists, while their Alawite husbands fighting in the front.
> 
> Assad, the proxy of Iran, your end is near.



You are embarrassing yourself by quoting that lunatic aka markito guy. His reputaion has went down to the toilet for a while now.


----------



## 500

Sendvid - Instant video upload







Konkurs ATGM narrowly misses JMA car.



Hussein said:


> you're trolling too much 500. your game is too much visible.


Assad tortures, beheads, starves, gasses, barrel bombs people by tens of thousands. How u can say they are any better than IS? And how its "trolling"?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Syria regime revenues shrink as losses mount*

With most of its natural and mineral resources having fallen under rebel control, Syrian state revenues have shrunk, leaving the government dependent on unstable sources of income for its survival.

Four years of conflict have decimated the state coffers. Now the government’s only revenues are drawn from dwindling customs and income taxes, heavily bolstered by lines of credit from key regime backer Iran.

With the rise of the ISIS jihadi group, the regime has also lost control over swaths of vital resources – with two phosphate mines among its most recent losses. According to local activists and the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based group that monitors the conflict, ISIS last weekend seized Sharqiya and Khneifess, 50 kilometers southwest of the ancient city of Palmyra in central Syria. Both sites were run by the state and accounted for much of the regime’s last remaining exports.

An Oil Ministry official said Sharqiya produced at least 3 million tons of phosphate a year and Khneifess generated 850,000 tons. Before the war broke out in 2011, Syria was the fifth-largest phosphate exporter in the world, mainly selling to Lebanon, Romania and Greece. In the first quarter of 2015, Syria sold 408,000 tons of phosphate in total, on the domestic market and abroad, according to the ministry. Phosphate sales raised some $39 million, with exports accounting for all but $4 million.

Already this year’s exports have less than halved from the 988,000 tons sold in the first three months of 2011 that brought in $63 million for the government.

However, with the loss of Sharqiya and Khneifess, prospects are dim for a government which projected income of $160 million in 2015 phosphate sales.

“For the state, whose resources are being depleted, it’s a net loss. In the current situation, any returns are important,” explained Jihad Yazigi, who runs Syria Report, an economic weekly.

Syria’s oil resources are not faring much better. The regime had relied heavily on oil revenues, which brought in $3.8 billion in 2011, around a quarter of total state income. But output took a drastic hit in 2011 when the European Union imposed an oil embargo to sanction the regime’s brutal repression of anti-government protests.

The cash-strapped government has since lost control of a string of oil fields to ISIS militants. In 2013, ISIS militants seized all the fields in the oil-rich eastern province of Deir al-Zor, generating funds for the group’s operations. By September 2014, ISIS was producing more oil than the regime: 80,000 barrels per day, compared to the government’s 17,000 bpd, the Oil Ministry said. And by the end of last year, official production had plunged to 9,329 bpd, compared to prewar output of 380,000 bpd.

According to Syria Report, ISIS seized yet another oil field from the regime last week – Jazal, which produced 2,500 bpd.

So far, natural gas fields have been the least affected by ISIS’ rampage through Syria.

Oil Minister Suleiman al-Abbas said regime-controlled fields produce some 10 million cubic meters per day.

But the figure does not take into account the loss of Arak and Al-Hail, two fields in central Syria that IS overran earlier this month.

“Even if Syria had never exported its gas, it would still be crucial for electricity generation. Losing gas fields is a terrible blow to an already devastated economy,” Yazigi said.

Before its complex and multifront conflict broke out four years ago, Syria was a key exporter of agricultural products, textiles and leather, medicine, flowers and ceramic goods.

Total exports have plummeted from $11.3 billion in 2010 to $1.8 billion in 2014, according to the pro-government newspaper Al-Watan.

With export markets drying up, Syria has grown increasingly reliant on income taxes and customs, which brought in around $550 million in 2014, an official told AFP.

And Iran’s credit lines, which have provided at least $4.6 billion to President Bashar Assad’s regime, are part of a shrinking network of crucial but unstable revenue sources. (AFP)
Syria regime revenues shrink as losses mount SYRIA NEWS | ZAMAN ALWSL



Serpentine said:


> You are embarrassing yourself by quoting that lunatic aka markito guy. He reputaion has went down to the toilet for a while now.



You are losing, thats the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad tortures, beheads, starves, gasses, barrel bombs people by tens of thousands. How u can say they are any better than IS? And how its "trolling"?



Israel has killed nearly 5000 civilians or even more in past 10 years, roughly the same amount if civilians killed by IS ==> Israel and ISIS are the same.

BTW, majority of those killed in Syria are armed people and a large amount of civilians killed were pro-Aasad or killed by rebels/terrorists regardless of their views. So that 'tens of thousands of civilians' killed by Aasad is just a fantasy and made up lie, it doesn' t work anymore.


----------



## Superboy

Strategy should fortify western and central Syria. ISIS will then invade Israel which would be an easier target. @500 is playing with fire, then he will get fire.

If Assad dies, Israel will die. ISIS is no joke. This thing will rape and murder Israelis like never seen before. @500 is going to cry when ISIS has a sword on his neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israel has killed nearly 5000 civilians or even more in past 10 years, roughly the same amount if civilians killed by IS ==> Israel and ISIS are the same.


First of all your numbers are wrong, secondly I already answered that nonsense argument: numbers per se are irrelevant, methods of warfare matter. Starving, barrel bombing, gassing used by Assad are all war crimes and crimes against humanity, Israel is not using any of it.



Superboy said:


> Strategy should fortify western and central Syria. ISIS will then invade Israel which would be an easier target. @500 is playing with fire, then he will get fire.


I did not show support for any side here, I am just telling facts as they are. But even if i start shouting "Bil ruh bil dam nafdik ya bashar" and "Ya Ali" will it change anything? 



> If Assad dies, Israel will die. ISIS is no joke. This thing will rape and murder Israelis like never seen before. @500 is going to cry when ISIS has a sword on his neck.


Nothing changes. ISIS and Assad are two sides of same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Starving, barrel bombing, gassing used by Assad are all war crimes and crimes against humanity, Israel is not using any of it.



What a pathetic argument: If you kill civilians with an expensive American bomb, it's fine, but if you kill them with barrel bombs, it suddenly becomes a crime against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ISIS has taken Sawran and two other villages in Northern Aleppo. Rebels sending reinforcements and preparing for counterattack. ISIS in Sawran beheaded captured FSA fighters and abducted a few dozen women to be taken as slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS has taken Sawran and two other villages in Northern Aleppo. Rebels sending reinforcements and preparing for counterattack. ISIS in Sawran beheaded captured FSA fighters and abducted a few dozen women to be taken as slaves.



It's all a fake show, IS doesn't intent to put up a real fight against their Nusra terrorist counterparts in north. It doesn't even come close to attacks they launched on Deir al Zoor, Palmyra or Raqaa and Tabqa. It's all a huge sham. So don't even try to portray Nusra and co (which ironically were allies with ISIS not more than 1.5 years ago) as a front against ISIS.


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Nothing changes. ISIS and Assad are two sides of same coin.


Stop making yourself look stupid. Syria-Israeli border was the most calmest border Israel ever experienced. If ISIS comes they will mass rape the Israeli women and sell them on markets. Your foreign policy will come and bite you in the ***, like the Americans.


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> It's all a fake show, IS doesn't intent to put up a real fight against their Nusra terrorist counterparts in north.


Yeah, the truth exist only in your mind. What's happening in the real world is just an illusion. AlASSad buying oil from ISIS is an illusion, ISIS killing FSA fighters is a sham. Only you, someone who lives in Khomenistan, knows the absolute truth of what is happening on the ground in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> What a pathetic argument: If you kill civilians with an expensive American bomb, it's fine, but if you kill them with barrel bombs, it suddenly becomes a crime against humanity.


Thats the law:


The presence or movements of the civilian population or individual civilians shall not be used to render certain points or areas immune from military operations, in particular in attempts to shield military objectives from attacks or to shield, favor or impede military operations.


Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. Indiscriminate attacks are:

those which are not directed at a specific military objective;
those which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or
those which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by this Protocol; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It's all a fake show, IS doesn't intent to put up a real fight against their Nusra terrorist counterparts in north. It doesn't even come close to attacks they launched on Deir al Zoor, Palmyra or Raqaa and Tabqa. It's all a huge sham. So don't even try to portray Nusra and co (which ironically were allies with ISIS not more than 1.5 years ago) as a front against ISIS.


lol.
When rebels send 2 T-62s, 2 BMP-1s, a T-55 (at least the ones I've seen, probably tons more off camera) and tons of technicals, it's not a "sham." Especially when 5 rebels were beheaded and dozens of women taken as slaves.
Video upload (pe8w) - vidme












Not to mention the people attacking ISIS right now in the North are mainly Levant front and FSA.
Also, Palmyra could've easily been held off by Assad. He gave them the city for free.

Acc to an unconfirmed report by Halab Today, a car bomb in Sawran killed 30 IS fighters. Probably Nusra.
Other reports say that this incident was caused by IS, hitting a rebel building were captured IS fighters were held. Either way, dead ISIS are the only good ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, Palmyra could've easily been held off by Assad. He gave them the city for free.


Well, Alawites dont want to give their lives for unimportant cities anymore. Damascus,Latakia and the coast where there are alot of Alawites are more important. I guess they will pull out of Allepo and Homs too if the situation worsens.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Well, Alawites dont want to give their lives for unimportant cities anymore. Damascus,Latakia and the coast where there are alot of Alawites are more important. I guess they will pull out of Allepo and Homs too if the situation worsens.


Palmyra is far from unimportant. Whoever controls it can get to anywhere in Syria. It is a route to Homs, Hama, Aleppo, Damascus, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Palmyra is far from unimportant. Whoever controls it can get to anywhere in Syria. It is a route to Homs, Hama, Aleppo, Damascus, etc.


Haven't you heard? "Geography" doesn't hold any strategical value according to the new trend in the "Axis" media..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

The Pro Assad crowd used to push theory that rebels are Israeli backed and working for Israel's interests. Now that Assad is on verge of falling, they're urgently warning Israeli's that they will be 'raped' by ISIS if Assad falls.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Palmyra is far from unimportant. Whoever controls it can get to anywhere in Syria. It is a route to Homs, Hama, Aleppo, Damascus, etc.


Then what is stopping ISIS from launching assault on Damascus ?


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol.
> When rebels send 2 T-62s, 2 BMP-1s, a T-55 (at least the ones I've seen, probably tons more off camera) and tons of technicals, it's not a "sham." Especially when 5 rebels were beheaded and dozens of women taken as slaves.
> Video upload (pe8w) - vidme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the people attacking ISIS right now in the North are mainly Levant front and FSA.
> Also, Palmyra could've easily been held off by Assad. He gave them the city for free.
> 
> Acc to an unconfirmed report by Halab Today, a car bomb in Sawran killed 30 IS fighters. Probably Nusra.
> Other reports say that this incident was caused by IS, hitting a rebel building were captured IS fighters were held. Either way, dead ISIS are the only good ISIS.



I don't understand this counterproductive infighting. It will cut off Nusra Front supply lines. Reports that Kurdish forces are attacking Raqqa too. And no major offensive against Damascus or Homs from either of the rebels. They should focus on that only.



IR1907 said:


> Then what is stopping ISIS from launching assault on Damascus ?



They have a small presence near Damascus. Right now it looks as if they're trying to consilidate control over areas near Homs. Probably even if they can they won't do it until they control cities further north.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I don't understand this counterproductive infighting. It will cut off Nusra Front supply lines. Reports that Kurdish forces are attacking Raqqa too. And no major offensive against Damascus or Homs from either of the rebels. They should focus on that only.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a small presence near Damascus. Right now it looks as if they're trying to consilidate control over areas near Homs. Probably even if they can they won't do it until they control cities further north.


Not really infighting. ISIS declared war on us long ago when they made takfir on the entire Syrian population.
ISIS made this move because Assad is about to fall in Aleppo. It's also worth mentioning that Assad is currently bombing the rebel held parts of Northern Aleppo, but *not the ISIS held parts*. He did kill ~150 people yesterday in Al-Bab and Aleppo, but that was before the ISIS offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> The Pro Assad crowd used to push theory that *rebels* are Israeli backed and working for Israel's interests. Now that Assad is on verge of falling, they're urgently warning Israeli's that they will be 'raped' by *ISIS *if Assad falls.



Thanks for admitting that rebels and ISIS are the same.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Then what is stopping ISIS from launching assault on Damascus ?


Rebels in Eastern Qalamoun and Eastern Ghouta.



Serpentine said:


> Thanks for admitting that rebels and ISIS are the same.


He didn't. He was noting how Assad loves to say rebels and ISIS are one, and how ISIS will rape Israel if the rebels win. Rebels will win, ISIS won't win, and no one bordering Israel ATM has the capacity to rape it, nor is willing to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Thanks for admitting that rebels and ISIS are the same.



Nice try but you haven't answered his points, But that's typical when your kind are cornered they'll just pick and choose what to comment on or just lose tail and run away, So is ISIS working with Israel or are they going to "rape" Israelis once your Asshead falls?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

JUBA said:


> Nice try but you haven't answered his points, But that's typical when your kind are cornered they'll just pick and choose what to comment on or just lose tail and run away, So is ISIS working with Israel or are they going to "rape" Israelis once your Asshead falls?



First of all, show me where I've said that ISIS is *working *with Israel. Actually I have said before they are 2 sides of same coin given nature of their actions, but I have never said they are working with each other. Secondly, the most stupid point in his post is generalizing opinion of one single Iranian to all members here.

ISIS will not do anything against Israel, same as 'rebels' led by Al-Nusra terrorists.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Assad tortures, beheads, starves, gasses, barrel bombs people by tens of thousands. How u can say they are any better than IS? And how its "trolling"?


you never criticize KSA, you never criticize the fanatics in Syria , you only criticize Assad Hezbollah
so as an Israeli you are a troll
i never said Assad is a good guy . i already said about it many times. stop lie on my comments.
fact is just here to spit on everything linked to Iran Hezbollah but never cares to criticize the other sponsors of terrorism. you are very far to be honest in your comments, your opinion, and the way you give news is very very much taking side . so stop your hypocrisy giving lessons

especially your country DO NOTHING against IS but only against Hezbollah
that is what we can name a indirect support to IS
the same you do here in the forum


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> you never criticize KSA, you never criticize the fanatics in Syria , you only criticize Assad Hezbollah
> so as an Israeli you are a troll
> i never said Assad is a good guy . i already said about it many times. stop lie on my comments.
> fact is just here to spit on everything linked to Iran Hezbollah but never cares to criticize the other sponsors of terrorism. you are very far to be honest in your comments, your opinion, and the way you give news is very very much taking side . so stop your hypocrisy giving lessons
> 
> especially your country DO NOTHING against IS but only against Hezbollah
> that is what we can name a indirect support to IS
> the same you do here in the forum


If Israel attacked IS they would be getting themselves in to something they don't want to be in. That would give ISIS some legitimacy to some Palestinians, and that is the last thing they want to have - ISIS in Palestine. Not that it would affect the occupation in any way, shape, or form, but it would just rustle their jimmies and make Israeli population more paranoid than they already are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> If Israel attacked IS they would be getting themselves in to something they don't want to be in. That would give ISIS some legitimacy to some Palestinians, and that is the last thing they want to have - ISIS in Palestine. Not that it would affect the occupation in any way, shape, or form, but it would just rustle their jimmies and make Israeli population more paranoid than they already are.


thx . good explanation .


----------



## IR1907

Hey @Dr.Thrax you seem a good guy.. hope you realize we are not enemies.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Confirmed: The VBIED I posted about earlier was from Nusra, and it did kill ~30 Daeshbags. Here is some more combat courtesy of Ahrar al Sham:











IR1907 said:


> Hey @Dr.Thrax you seem a good guy.. hope you realize we are not enemies.


I am not enemies with Iranians. I am enemies with the Iranian government and it's supporters. Just a little irony, my username is from an Iranian general who uses CW in C&C, and he is a general of a terrorist organization. But it's fictional anyways.

Confirmed: Syrian Air Force airstrikes hit Marea, which is currently holding off against Daeshbags. Assad-ISIS co-operation as usual.
Rebels are now on the outskirts of Sawran. Jaysh al Fateh reinforcements have also arrived tonight (Night of Dec. 31st in Syria) to help anti-ISIS attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> you never criticize KSA, you never criticize the fanatics in Syria , you only criticize Assad Hezbollah


All I said that Assad barbarity is no lesser than IS.



> so as an Israeli you are a troll
> i never said Assad is a good guy . i already said about it many times. stop lie on my comments.


Now u again call me names and accuse me of lies for no reason. I never said that you said that Assad is a good guy. Just calm down and read what I am actually saying.



> fact is just here to spit on everything linked to Iran Hezbollah but never cares to criticize the other sponsors of terrorism.


I criticized here US, for their strategy not allowing any side to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have retaken Sawran according to reports. Massive counteroffensive. Regime and ISIS still shelling rebel held territory, and regime in Nubl/Zahraa trying to advance. Nusra has prepared 7 VBIEDs for the dogs of hell, and the first they sent killed 30. Let's hope 30 killed each time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dearhypocrite

White Tiger said:


> farsi clown.. there are thousands of video's showing tortures and killings of assad soldiers



to them, only beheading qualified as an uncivilized act

other than that, is okay to them, even barrel bomb & mig bombing, its just a push button act only, no big deal, unlike cruelty of beheading, *lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have retaken Sawran according to reports. Massive counteroffensive. Regime and ISIS still shelling rebel held territory, and regime in Nubl/Zahraa trying to advance. Nusra has prepared 7 VBIEDs for the dogs of hell, and the first they sent killed 30. Let's hope 30 killed each time.




Nusra? Nusra kills FSA yes?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Nusra? Nusra kills FSA yes?


They attacked SRF, which was _very_ corrupt. I didn't see the logic in them attacking Hazzm, because they provoked Hazzm in the first place. But for now, Nusra is our air support basically. No other rebel groups are as good as making VBIEDs as Nusra are. VBIEDs are our own air support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> They attacked SRF, which was _very_ corrupt. I didn't see the logic in them attacking Hazzm, because they provoked Hazzm in the first place. But for now, Nusra is our air support basically. No other rebel groups are as good as making VBIEDs as Nusra are. VBIEDs are our own air support.



what is VBIED?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dearhypocrite said:


> what is VBIED?


Vehicle-bound Improvised Explosive Device. Basically a large number of explosives fitted to a car. The driver dies with it, but its massive explosion can kills dozens of people, and its basically an airstrike for guerrilla warfare. That's why 30 ISIS fighters died in 1 of them. 6 more on the way from Nusra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Vehicle-bound Improvised Explosive Device. Basically a large number of explosives fitted to a car. The driver dies with it, but its massive explosion can kills dozens of people, and its basically an airstrike for guerrilla warfare. That's why 30 ISIS fighters died in 1 of them. 6 more on the way from Nusra.



It's not easy for Daesh to fight terrorists who use its own tactics.


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> Vehicle-bound Improvised Explosive Device. Basically a large number of explosives fitted to a car. The driver dies with it, but its massive explosion can kills dozens of people, and its basically an airstrike for guerrilla warfare. That's why 30 ISIS fighters died in 1 of them. 6 more on the way from Nusra.



thanks for the info, dr. thrax, i appreciate it

in my opinion, why don't use the remote control one instead of using driver? if i'm not mistaken, they did it before

this one is a favourite tactic for general juhziz, your rival, dr. thrax


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It's not easy for Daesh to fight terrorists who use its own tactics.


VBIED was created by others long before Da3sh. And you can call us terrorists all you like, what matters is what Syrians call us, not some guy in Iran who has no influence on the ground whatsoever.



dearhypocrite said:


> thanks for the info, dr. thrax, i appreciate it
> 
> in my opinion, why don't use the remote control one instead of using driver? if i'm not mistaken, they did it before
> 
> this one is a favourite tactic for general juhziz, your rival, dr. thrax


They have done it before. But remote control takes long to produce and is quite complicated, and prone to failure.
Juhziz doesn't use remote control, he uses people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> VBIED was created by others long before Da3sh. And you can call us terrorists all you like, what matters is what Syrians call us, not some guy in Iran who has no influence on the ground whatsoever.
> 
> 
> They have done it before. But remote control takes long to produce and is quite complicated, and prone to failure.
> *Juhziz* doesn't use remote control, he *uses people*



actually that is what i mean but my sentence looks confusing, lol

my english is suck as assad helicopter barrel bomb accuracy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

dearhypocrite said:


> actually that is what i mean but my sentence looks confusing, lol
> 
> my english is suck as assad helicopter barrel bomb accuracy


It's okay, don't sweat it. I had a steep learning curve with English too when I first had to learn it, especially since I was surrounded by native speakers. But it will improve over time, trust me. You're doing good.

In other news, not much new videos/news to report from the Northern Aleppo frontline in clashes w/ ISIS. Most videos have been of rebel reinforcements. Expect new videos and a huge counterattack in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's okay, don't sweat it. I had a steep learning curve with English too when I first had to learn it, especially since I was surrounded by native speakers. But it will improve over time, trust me. You're doing good.
> 
> In other news, not much new videos/news to report from the Northern Aleppo frontline in clashes w/ ISIS. Most videos have been of rebel reinforcements. Expect new videos and a huge counterattack in the coming days.



may the mujahideen won it, Insha Allah

now i want to go to eat, Assalamualaikum, Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Death to Nusra. Long live secular Baath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

so who is gonna rule Syria , Caliph Joulani or Caliph Baghdadi !?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

بلندر said:


> so who is gonna rule Syria , Caliph Joulani or Caliph Baghdadi !?


The person who wins the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Vehicle-bound Improvised Explosive Device. Basically a large number of explosives fitted to a car. The driver dies with it, but its massive explosion can kills dozens of people, and its basically an airstrike for guerrilla warfare. That's why 30 ISIS fighters died in 1 of them. 6 more on the way from Nusra.



ISIS does the same. Really difficult to do something against it. If you have a large line of sight, you can blow them up with ATGMs, but in city warfare. Jesus, how to blow up an armored truck that just turned the corner 300 meters away?



Dr.Thrax said:


> The person who wins the elections.



So you're open to ISIS leading Syria??


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> ISIS does the same. Really difficult to do something against it. If you have a large line of sight, you can blow them up with ATGMs, but in city warfare. Jesus, how to blow up an armored truck that just turned the corner 300 meters away?
> 
> 
> 
> So you're open to ISIS leading Syria??


You don't blow up the truck. You haul *** and get out of there.

If ISIS won elections, I wouldn't have a problem with it. Because that's what the people chose. But obviously that won't ever happen in free and fair elections, so let's not even get in to the realm of "what if..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> The person who wins the elections.




Assad won elections.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Assad won elections.


Oh yes, please tell me more about how 89% is free and fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, please tell me more about how 89% is free and fair.




Better than Ukraine's fake elections.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Better than Ukraine's fake elections.


Oh, you mean the ones in Crimea made by Russia that had a 120% voter turnout? Hilarious.
Ukrainian vote probably had fraud. Their government is still new and has many elements of the old corrupt one. Yet, they at least still got someone elected, who didn't have 90% of the vote, which btw is impossible with 23 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

When is Assad going to die?  I want to see Syria torn apart like Libya.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> When is Assad going to die?  I want to see Syria torn apart like Libya.


Ah, so you avoid the argument entirely and then propose a fallacious statement. How original.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ah, so you avoid the argument entirely and then propose a fallacious statement. How original.




We are on the same side now. We both want to see Assad bite the dust.


----------



## بلندر

Dr.Thrax said:


> The person who wins the elections.



and how they will vote !? 

they still couldn't win the war and now , they are ready to kill eachother ( actually they are killing eachother ) ...

Al Qaede and for Al Qaede .... a creation of CIA ...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

بلندر said:


> and how they will vote !?
> 
> they still couldn't win the war and now , they are ready to kill eachother ( actually they are killing eachother ) ...
> 
> Al Qaede and for Al Qaede .... a creation of CIA ...


I'm not sure people in Iran know how to vote, since the results are predetermined anyways. But here is a simple version - you check the box of who you want to vote for, put it in the ballot box, and then it gets counted. The person with the most wins. Extremely simplistic, but that should be more than enough for you 
Rebels are winning the war. Unless Assad losing 3 cities in 1 month is him winning.
Al Qaeda has little to no influence on the ground. Nusra is affiliated with AQ, yes, but AQ wants to try to maintain a homogeneous relationship with Syrians so they can't challenge the interests of them.

Jaish al Islam reinforcements against ISIS:









New rebel recruits in the South, part of the Southern Front - look extremely professional, more professional than any other force currently in Syria (besides occupied Golan.):





In the current fighting, rebels have captured 2-3 villages. Expect more to be freed in the coming days, and hopefully we can drive back the dogs of hell outside of Aleppo completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## بلندر

you know what is the key of our discussion !?
this simple fact : both Al Nusrah and ISIS don't believe in Election , so talking about ELECTION is a joke ...
at least I hope that you don't try to fool yourself ...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

بلندر said:


> you know what is the key of our discussion !?
> this simple fact : both Al Nusrah and ISIS don't believe in Election , so talking about ELECTION is a joke ...
> at least I hope that you don't try to fool yourself ...


ISIS will be defeated. Nusra has no significant power to make an election in Syria not happen. Your entire argument is based on baseless fearmongering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS will be defeated. Nusra has no significant power to make an election in Syria not happen. Your entire argument is based on baseless fearmongering.



well , this is just a dream , in best case , you will become Afghanistan in 1990s .... but you are in West of Asia and you wouldn't be as lucky as Afghanistan in 1990s ....


----------



## U8200

Don't know what to make of this

-

*BEIRUT - The United States has accused the Syrian military of carrying out air strikes to help Islamic State fighters advance around the northern city of Aleppo, messages posted on the US Embassy Syria official Twitter feed said.*

Islamic State fighters pushed back rival insurgents north of Aleppo on Sunday near the Turkish border, threatening their supply route to the city, fighters and a group monitoring the war said.

Fighters from Levant Front, a northern alliance which includes Western-backed rebels and Islamist fighters, said they were worried Islamic State was heading for the Bab al-Salam crossing between Aleppo and the Turkish province of Kilis.

"Reports indicate that the regime is making air strikes in support of ISIL's advance on Aleppo, aiding extremists against Syrian population," a post on the US Embassy Syria Twitter account said late on Monday, using an acronym for Islamic State.

Syrian officials have previously dismissed as nonsense allegations by Washington and Syrian opposition activists that the Syrian military has helped Islamic State's fight against rival Syrian insurgent forces.

"The Syrian army is fighting Islamic State in all areas where it is present in Syria," a military source said.

The United States suspended operations in its embassy in Damascus in 2012 but still publishes messages on the embassy Twitter feed.

The account said Syrian President Bashar Assad had long lost legitimacy and "will never be an effective counterterrorism partner."

Assad and Syrian officials have frequently called for international cooperation to fight jihadists in Syria. Damascus has described all insurgents fighting against it as foreign-backed "terrorist organizations."

State news agency SANA said on Tuesday the military had "eliminated" a number of Islamic State fighters in the Aleppo countryside and that air strikes had destroyed some of the group's vehicles.

But the US Twitter feed said Damascus had a hand in promoting Islamic State, an al-Qaida offshoot which has seized land in Syria and Iraq.

"With these latest reports, (the military) is not only avoiding ISIL lines, but, actively seeking to bolster their position," it said. Syria has accused its regional enemies of backing hardline insurgent groups.

The Syrian military has carried out recent air bombardments in the province, including inside Aleppo city and on the Islamic State-held town of al-Bab to the northeast, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group.

Some rebels have questioned why US-led forces bombing Islamic State in Syria and Iraq have not focused on bombing the jihadists around Aleppo city.

In rebel-held Aleppo, a local council that helps run civilian affairs called on fighters to be ready for battle with Islamic State, the Observatory said on Tuesday, citing a statement.

It called on "all mujahideen" to respond to Islamic State fighters which it said were receiving "air cover from the regime."


----------



## White Tiger

*Iran’s Soleimani vows Syria “surprise”

Iran’s Soleimani vows 
Syria “surprise”*

The IRGC Quds Force chief made a surprise visit to Syria over the weekend near the frontlines outside Latakia.


BEIRUT – Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force chief Qassem Soleimani has vowed that upcoming developments in Syria will soon “surprise” the world, _Al-Quds al-Arabi _reported.


“The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” the state Islamic Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB) quoted him as saying, according to the London-based daily.


The Quds Force commander’s comment comes after a recent visit to Syria where he toured the Latakia region, which has come under threat from rebels after they seized the nearby Idlib province last week following months of sweeping victories against the regime.


_Al-Quds al-Arabi _reported that Soleimani “began his trip in Jourin, which lies on the contact point with the opposition forces that form the Army of Conquest.”


The town, which lies a little over 40 kilometers east of Latakia, is not far from rebel lines in the Al-Ghab Plain, where regime forces have begun to bolster defense lines ahead of an expected insurgent attack.


A number of pro-regime outlets reported on Soleimani’s trip over the weekend, including pro-Hezbollah Mulkak news which said the Iranian military commander met with the Syrian army’s chief of staff as well as top field commanders and Hezbollah officials during his secret visit.
“An agreement was reached [during the meetings] that will be translated onto the [battlefield],” the outlet claimed.


Meanwhile, a defected National Defense Force militiaman told _Al-Quds al-Arabi _that Soleimani’s trip aimed to formalize the “entry of Iranian officers to supervise and aid the battles in coastal Syria for the first time since the outbreak of Syrian uprising.”

“Prior aid was limited to only logistical aid,” the unnamed source said.
*

Alawite concerns
*

Soleimani’s visit to the Latakia region comes amid heightened concerns in the Alawite-populated coastal enclave following regime defeats in Idlib and other regions of the war-torn country.


As regime forces come under increasing strain amid manpower shortages, Damascus has moved to mobilize its Alawite base.


Over the weekend, the government moved to form a new Coastal Shield Brigade that would recruit Latakia Province residents who have avoided compulsory military service.

A defected army officer from the region told Al-Jazeera Sunday that the regime was “working to gather members” for the Coastal Shield Brigade in Latakia through an “arrest campaign that [targets] all young men in the city, born after 1973.”


“The number of young men arrested in one week reached 1,000. They were pulled out of the city’s mosques and [off] the streets.”

Other than arresting young Alawite men avoiding conscription, the Syrian regime has sought to recruit women and Baath Party employees, according to recent reports in anti-Damascus news outlets.
*
A change in strategy?*


Soleimani’s promise of upcoming surprises was made as an influential Iranian militant group thought to be close to the country’s rulers has called for tens of thousands of infantrymen to be sent to Syria, according to a report by Saudi-owned news channel Al-Arabiya.



“Iran must send 50,000 soldiers from the infantry force to Syria to manage the war there and prevent the fall of the Assad regime, which has begun to collapse recently,” Al-Arabiya reported, citing a study on Iran’s management of the war in Syria conducted by Ansar e-Hezbollah.


According to the cited study, the mission of the 50,000 soldiers would be to ensure Syria’s coastal region is not cut off from Damascus.
“Iran must preserve the vital corridor [connecting] Damascus to Latakia, Tartous and the Lebanese border.”


“[Any] delay by Iran in [implementing] this pre-emptive action will cause the fall of Damascus airport, which in turn [means] the severing of the essential communication and supply line Iran [uses] to assist the Syrian regime.”


Ansar e-Hezbollah, which was formally created in 1992, serves as a plain-clothed attack guard used by the Iranian government to target opponents of the clerical ruling system.


Although not an official part of Iran’s security services, the paramilitary group receives state training and is thought to be close to top circles of the country’s authorities.


Ansar e-Hezbollah’s study comes as the Syrian government has faced serious military setbacks, losing the Idlib province last week following months of sweeping rebel advances, as well as the desert town of Palmyra, which was stormed by ISIS on May 20.


Reports have emerged that the regime is moving toward considering a change in strategy to withdraw its forces to protect core government-held areas stretching from Syria’s coast through Homs down to Damascus.


The new policy would serve as a reversal of Assad’s strategy of deploying the army in all areas of Syria, including in bases and other surrounded regime-controlled areas in the east and north of the country, where ISIS now controls 50% of Syria’s territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

White Tiger said:


> *Iran’s Soleimani vows Syria “surprise”
> 
> Iran’s Soleimani vows
> Syria “surprise”*
> 
> The IRGC Quds Force chief made a surprise visit to Syria over the weekend near the frontlines outside Latakia.
> 
> 
> BEIRUT – Iranian Revolutionary Guards Quds Force chief Qassem Soleimani has vowed that upcoming developments in Syria will soon “surprise” the world, _Al-Quds al-Arabi _reported.
> 
> 
> “The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” the state Islamic Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB) quoted him as saying, according to the London-based daily.
> 
> 
> The Quds Force commander’s comment comes after a recent visit to Syria where he toured the Latakia region, which has come under threat from rebels after they seized the nearby Idlib province last week following months of sweeping victories against the regime.
> 
> 
> _Al-Quds al-Arabi _reported that Soleimani “began his trip in Jourin, which lies on the contact point with the opposition forces that form the Army of Conquest.”
> 
> 
> The town, which lies a little over 40 kilometers east of Latakia, is not far from rebel lines in the Al-Ghab Plain, where regime forces have begun to bolster defense lines ahead of an expected insurgent attack.
> 
> 
> A number of pro-regime outlets reported on Soleimani’s trip over the weekend, including pro-Hezbollah Mulkak news which said the Iranian military commander met with the Syrian army’s chief of staff as well as top field commanders and Hezbollah officials during his secret visit.
> “An agreement was reached [during the meetings] that will be translated onto the [battlefield],” the outlet claimed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a defected National Defense Force militiaman told _Al-Quds al-Arabi _that Soleimani’s trip aimed to formalize the “entry of Iranian officers to supervise and aid the battles in coastal Syria for the first time since the outbreak of Syrian uprising.”
> 
> “Prior aid was limited to only logistical aid,” the unnamed source said.
> *
> 
> Alawite concerns
> *
> 
> Soleimani’s visit to the Latakia region comes amid heightened concerns in the Alawite-populated coastal enclave following regime defeats in Idlib and other regions of the war-torn country.
> 
> 
> As regime forces come under increasing strain amid manpower shortages, Damascus has moved to mobilize its Alawite base.
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, the government moved to form a new Coastal Shield Brigade that would recruit Latakia Province residents who have avoided compulsory military service.
> 
> A defected army officer from the region told Al-Jazeera Sunday that the regime was “working to gather members” for the Coastal Shield Brigade in Latakia through an “arrest campaign that [targets] all young men in the city, born after 1973.”
> 
> 
> “The number of young men arrested in one week reached 1,000. They were pulled out of the city’s mosques and [off] the streets.”
> 
> Other than arresting young Alawite men avoiding conscription, the Syrian regime has sought to recruit women and Baath Party employees, according to recent reports in anti-Damascus news outlets.
> *
> A change in strategy?*
> 
> 
> Soleimani’s promise of upcoming surprises was made as an influential Iranian militant group thought to be close to the country’s rulers has called for tens of thousands of infantrymen to be sent to Syria, according to a report by Saudi-owned news channel Al-Arabiya.
> 
> 
> 
> “Iran must send 50,000 soldiers from the infantry force to Syria to manage the war there and prevent the fall of the Assad regime, which has begun to collapse recently,” Al-Arabiya reported, citing a study on Iran’s management of the war in Syria conducted by Ansar e-Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> According to the cited study, the mission of the 50,000 soldiers would be to ensure Syria’s coastal region is not cut off from Damascus.
> “Iran must preserve the vital corridor [connecting] Damascus to Latakia, Tartous and the Lebanese border.”
> 
> 
> “[Any] delay by Iran in [implementing] this pre-emptive action will cause the fall of Damascus airport, which in turn [means] the severing of the essential communication and supply line Iran [uses] to assist the Syrian regime.”
> 
> 
> Ansar e-Hezbollah, which was formally created in 1992, serves as a plain-clothed attack guard used by the Iranian government to target opponents of the clerical ruling system.
> 
> 
> Although not an official part of Iran’s security services, the paramilitary group receives state training and is thought to be close to top circles of the country’s authorities.
> 
> 
> Ansar e-Hezbollah’s study comes as the Syrian government has faced serious military setbacks, losing the Idlib province last week following months of sweeping rebel advances, as well as the desert town of Palmyra, which was stormed by ISIS on May 20.
> 
> 
> Reports have emerged that the regime is moving toward considering a change in strategy to withdraw its forces to protect core government-held areas stretching from Syria’s coast through Homs down to Damascus.
> 
> 
> The new policy would serve as a reversal of Assad’s strategy of deploying the army in all areas of Syria, including in bases and other surrounded regime-controlled areas in the east and north of the country, where ISIS now controls 50% of Syria’s territory.



In what can Syrian regime 'surprise' us? They can't, only Iran can make a move.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Iran won't EVER commit thousands of troops to Syria. That would result in a quagmire, and Iran isn't stupid. It just has to do it's best to salvage as much as it can. If Assad can keep Dimashq, that's a major victory. I doubt the US will allow that. So then, the only option will remain the Alawite heartland, plus some secular areas.


----------



## White Tiger

Falcon29 said:


> In what can Syrian regime 'surprise' us? They can't, only Iran can make a move.



True, Syrian regime is done



IR-TR said:


> Iran won't EVER commit thousands of troops to Syria. That would result in a quagmire, and Iran isn't stupid. It just has to do it's best to salvage as much as it can. If Assad can keep Dimashq, that's a major victory. I doubt the US will allow that. So then, the only option will remain the Alawite heartland, plus some secular areas.



Iran does not have that much volenteers willing to go there.. i mean persians wont only some poor shia arabs afgans and tajiks maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> True, Syrian regime is done
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not have that much volenteers willing to go there.. i mean persians wont only some poor shia arabs afgans and tajiks maybe



Don't be an a$$hole, paper tiger. And don't call Iranians persians, what's the matter with you. You Turanist wet dreamer you. Let's see what happens when 'Kurds' and 'Alevis' (who you don't call Turks), start making a mess. How those 35 million 'real Turks/Sunnis' will cope with that. Don't dish out what you can't handle. Don't be a prik.


----------



## Falcon29

...
*CyberR* ‏@CyberRaja  3m3 minutes ago
Soleimani declaring he's allergic it peanuts ? [HASHTAG]#Soleimanisurprise[/HASHTAG]
...
*CyberR* ‏@CyberRaja  14m14 minutes ago
[HASHTAG]#Iran[/HASHTAG] will tell Assad he's not the messiah... but just very naught boy ? [HASHTAG]#Soleimanisurprise[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#syria[/HASHTAG]
....
*CyberR* ‏@CyberRaja  29s29 seconds ago
Soleimani admits he's addicted to Orios ? [HASHTAG]#Soleimanisurprise[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Syria[/HASHTAG]
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Tiger

@IR-TR

So you are threatening the majority of Turks (sunnis) right now?

i know its your likes aim to make that happen..

In Turkiye whoever itches for trouble soon or later will get whatever it deserves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> In what can Syrian regime 'surprise' us? They can't, only Iran can make a move.



I couldn't find original source of this news. Most probably another lie in the ocean of lies regarding Syrian crisis. The first ones that'll report Soleimani's speeches are Iranian media, and there is no direct quote from him proving this. They attribute too many weird things to him, even in Iran, as if he has super human capabilities. You should take all news about Soleimani with a pinch of salt, until it's confirmed. He rarely gives a speech to public, and almost never talks to media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> So you are threatening the majority of Turks (sunnis) right now?
> 
> i know its your likes aim to make that happen..
> 
> In Turkiye whoever itches for trouble soon or later will get whatever it deserves



Are you that thick? I'm merely saying these countries aren't that HOMOGENEOUS. Understand that Turanist little child? That means Turkey is multicultural, as is Iran. So you can't pick and choose, you can't call one country 'Persia', while ignoring the large Kurdish and Alevi population in the other country. Understand? I fkcing hate people like you who make me look anti-Turkish, because of your idiocy.


----------



## White Tiger

IR-TR said:


> Are you that thick? I'm merely saying these countries aren't that HOMOGENEOUS. Understand that Turanist little child? That means Turkey is multicultural, as is Iran. So you can't pick and choose, you can't call one country 'Persia', while ignoring the large Kurdish and Alevi population in the other country. Understand? I fkcing hate people like you who make me look anti-Turkish, because of your idiocy.



Than why is ''persian empire'' involved in every middle eastern country causing instabilities accross the region.. you speak as if you were from Switserland but actions speak louder than words

i didnt tried you did that lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> Than why is ''persian empire'' involved in every middle eastern country causing instabilities accross the region.. you speak as if you were from Switserland but actions speak louder than words
> 
> i didnt tried you did that lol



You're calling it that again. What's your problem? So if Turkey meddles in Syria, it's the 'Ottoman empire' again?


----------



## White Tiger

look at this!




Iran militia: 50,000 troops 
needed to save Assad


The mission of the Iranian soldiers would be to ensure Syria’s coastal region is not cut off from Damascus


BEIRUT – An influential Iranian militant group thought to be close to the country’s rulers has called for tens of thousands of infantrymen to be sent to Syria, according to a report by Saudi-owned news channel Al-Arabiya.


“Iran must send 50,000 soldiers from the infantry force to Syria to manage the war there and prevent the fall of the Assad regime, which has begun to collapse recently,” Al-Arabiya reported, citing a study on Iran’s management of the war in Syria conducted by Ansar e-Hezbollah.


According to the cited study, the mission of the 50,000 soldiers would be to ensure Syria’s coastal region is not cut off from Damascus.


“Iran must preserve the vital corridor [connecting] Damascus to Latakia, Tartous and the Lebanese border.”

“[Any] delay by Iran in [implementing] this pre-emptive action will cause the fall of Damascus airport, which in turn [means] the severing of the essential communication and supply line Iran [uses] to assist the Syrian regime.”


Ansar e-Hezbollah, which was formally created in 1992, serves as a plain-clothed attack guard used by the Iranian government to target opponents of the clerical ruling system.


Although not an official part of Iran’s security services, the paramilitary group receives state training and is thought to be close to top circles of the country’s authorities.


Ansar e-Hezbollah’s study comes as the Syrian government has faced serious military setbacks, losing the Idlib province last week following months of sweeping rebel advances, as well as the desert town of Palmyra, which was stormed by ISIS on May 20.


Reports have emerged that the regime is moving toward considering a change in strategy to withdraw its forces to protect core government-held areas stretching from Syria’s coast through Homs down to Damascus.


The new policy would serve as a reversal of Assad’s strategy of deploying the army in all areas of Syria, including in bases and other surrounded regime-controlled areas in the east and north of the country, where ISIS now controls 50% of Syria’s territory.


Reports emerged last week that the Syrian regime has been preparing a military evacuation from Deir Ezzor after ISIS’ victory in Palmyra cut ground routes to the besieged city.


On May 24, AFP quoted the head of _Al-Watan_, a leading pro-regime paper, as saying that “it is quite understandable that the Syrian army should withdraw to protect large cities where much of the population is located.”


Meanwhile, an unnamed government figure told the agency that “the division of Syria is inevitable. The regime wants to control the coast, the two central cities of Hama and Homs, and the capital Damascus.”




What is iran doing in Syria, Iraq, Yemen and Bahrain?

it is fueling sectarianism and causing instability across the region anyway according to you its the''Turanist Turks'' who are the troublemakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> You *Turanist* wet dreamer you.



I think you need to look into this thread.

Poll: Turkey's possible future union | Page 17


----------



## IR-TR

Thoroughly debunked on reddit already. Look, Iran is NEVER going to send 50.000 soldiers into Syria, it's impossible and very counter productive. You talk about Iran starting this sectarianism, it's bs. Imperial overreach? Perhaps. But secterianism is the TOOL to counter Iran's influence in the region. US//Turkish/Saudi troops won't do it, so let's just get some dumb Arabs who 'hate the Safavi imperialists' to do it. If you can't see that, you're not paying enough attentions. So I'll give you imerial overreach, but sectarianism is all on the anti-Iran side. Think, why would 15% of the muslim population agitate 85%? It's simple math.



Sinan said:


> I think you need to look into this thread.
> 
> Poll: Turkey's possible future union | Page 17



Again with the wet dreams. Jesus, just stop it. Let's make sure actual Turks in TURKEY have enough jobs and employment, before we start talking about 'expanding'. Turanism is as dead as pan arabism ever was, and they actually were ONE RACE of people, not just cultural and linguistic ties.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Again with the wet dreams. Jesus, just stop it. Let's make sure actual Turks in TURKEY have enough jobs and employment, before we start talking about 'expanding'. Turanism is as dead as pan arabism ever was, and they actually were ONE RACE of people, not just cultural and linguistic ties.


Well, it's not dead for many people in Turkey.... and don't misunderstand it. It means greater relations with Turkic countries and forming an union with them. It doesn't means that we want to carve land from Syria, Iraq and Iran.

I will always choose my people over other nations....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> Well, it's not dead for many people in Turkey.... and don't misunderstand it. It means greater relations with Turkic countries and forming an union with them. It doesn't means that we want to carve land from Syria, Iraq and Iran.
> 
> I will always choose my people over other nations....



I can't argue with that. I have that sentiment myself also, I would never be against that (central asian energy/trade) etc. It's the other part that some adhere to that I dislike, the 'greater Turkey' etc. Sadly, we'll have to see whether Turkey (also Iran) can retain their current borders, what with the US push for 'Kurdistan'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

Aleppo, FSA hunting down daesh



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> I can't argue with that. I have that sentiment myself also, I would never be against that (central asian energy/trade) etc. It's the other part that some adhere to that I dislike, the 'greater Turkey' etc. Sadly, we'll have to see whether Turkey (also Iran) can retain their current borders, what with the US push for 'Kurdistan'.


There is no such thing as Greater Turkey..... 

And i have zero concern for the Kurdish state...till 1938 Kurds rebelled more than 20 times in Turkey ...and in our worst times. Outcome never changed.

Doğu isyanları listesi - Vikipedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Because regular selfie is too mainstream. [HASHTAG]#Hezbollah[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> There is no such thing as Greater Turkey.....
> 
> And i have zero concern for the Kurdish state...till 1938 Kurds rebelled more than 20 times in Turkey ...and in our worst times. Outcome never changed.
> 
> Doğu isyanları listesi - Vikipedi



Well, see if we can figure out the difference. Today, Turkey is a modern, pretty much first world nation, with GIGANTIC trade ties with Europe. Let's say tomorrow, Turkey started pounding the Kurds. How long would it take before we are 'Assad 2'? How long can it take before the EU sanctions us? It's those things, not sheer militarya 1 on 1. Sure, Kurds couldn't do anything buy annoy Turkey, but when 'the West' wants it, and Russia is also at best a 'nervouw neighbour', then I'd like to see how Turkey reacts. Things are really that simple in an intertwined world. So then finally, the calculus becomes: do we really want to sink our economy just to keep a bunch of mountain people in the southeast within our borders? The poorest area of Turkey nonetheless.


----------



## White Tiger

IR-TR said:


> Well, see if we can figure out the difference. Today, Turkey is a modern, pretty much first world nation, with GIGANTIC trade ties with Europe. Let's say tomorrow, Turkey started pounding the Kurds. How long would it take before we are 'Assad 2'? How long can it take before the EU sanctions us? It's those things, not sheer militarya 1 on 1. Sure, Kurds couldn't do anything buy annoy Turkey, but when 'the West' wants it, and Russia is also at best a 'nervouw neighbour', then I'd like to see how Turkey reacts. Things are really that simple in an intertwined world. So then finally, the calculus becomes: do we really want to sink our economy just to keep a bunch of mountain people in the southeast within our borders? The poorest area of Turkey nonetheless.



There is a threat but it is exaggerated, for example HDP is a nationlist kurdish party but AKP gets more Kurdish votes then them, majority of kurds are siding with Turkiye


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> There is a threat but it is exaggerated, for example HDP is a nationlist kurdish party but AKP gets more Kurdish votes then them, majority of kurds are siding with Turkiye



Good. Anyway, worrying about 2 middle eastern countries at the same time is sapping my morale and pushing me towards suicide. Ne olsa olsun ya, Hollanda'da yasiyorum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

@IR-TR
i would drop one and totally embrace the other it should relieve the stress like 50% 




*
Turkey surpasses the EU countries in number of Syrian refugees*





A Syrian Kurdish refugee woman with her daughter waits for transportation after crossing into Turkey from the Syrian border town Kobani, near the southeastern Turkish town of Suruç (Reuters Photo)

@Al-Kurdi


As the situation of Syrians escaping Syrian President Bashar Assad's regime as well as the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS) continues, Turkey has opened its doors to over 2 million Syrian refugees.

In this regard the 28 member EU, which is five times larger than Turkey, is being criticized for its policies on refugees. Syrians are not only seeking asylum throughout Turkey and the Middle East, but also in EU countries.

Following the incident in the Mediterranean Sea where more than 1,500 migrants lost their lives within one week, negligence of the European countries as well as their policies on refugees began to be questioned again.

Although EU countries have accepted 120,000 Syrian refugees in total, the number of Syrians escaping the war is nearly 4 million. The number of refugees EU countries have accepted is only equivalent to 4 percent of the total number.

In contrast to the EU, Turkey has employed an open-door policy for the Syrian refugees and has spent over $6 million of humanitarian aid for the refugees. In addition, the Prime Ministry Disaster and Emergency Management Authority (AFAD) has been hosting over 250,000 Syrians in 25 refugee camps.

Turkey has not only been taking in Syrians, but is also providing them with basic needs such as education, social and cultural assistance. While numerous international organizations have praised Turkey's devoted efforts for Syrian refugees in need of immediate help, the U.N. and countries worldwide are showing Turkey as a model for providing humanitarian aid. In case of EU countries, the international community continues its criticisms and that the EU has failed in its Syria policies


Turkey surpasses the EU countries in number of Syrian refugees - Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> @IR-TR
> i would drop one and totally embrace the other it should relieve the stress like 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Turkey surpasses the EU countries in number of Syrian refugees*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Syrian Kurdish refugee woman with her daughter waits for transportation after crossing into Turkey from the Syrian border town Kobani, near the southeastern Turkish town of Suruç (Reuters Photo)
> 
> @Al-Kurdi
> 
> 
> As the situation of Syrians escaping Syrian President Bashar Assad's regime as well as the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS) continues, Turkey has opened its doors to over 2 million Syrian refugees.
> 
> In this regard the 28 member EU, which is five times larger than Turkey, is being criticized for its policies on refugees. Syrians are not only seeking asylum throughout Turkey and the Middle East, but also in EU countries.
> 
> Following the incident in the Mediterranean Sea where more than 1,500 migrants lost their lives within one week, negligence of the European countries as well as their policies on refugees began to be questioned again.
> 
> Although EU countries have accepted 120,000 Syrian refugees in total, the number of Syrians escaping the war is nearly 4 million. The number of refugees EU countries have accepted is only equivalent to 4 percent of the total number.
> 
> In contrast to the EU, Turkey has employed an open-door policy for the Syrian refugees and has spent over $6 million of humanitarian aid for the refugees. In addition, the Prime Ministry Disaster and Emergency Management Authority (AFAD) has been hosting over 250,000 Syrians in 25 refugee camps.
> 
> Turkey has not only been taking in Syrians, but is also providing them with basic needs such as education, social and cultural assistance. While numerous international organizations have praised Turkey's devoted efforts for Syrian refugees in need of immediate help, the U.N. and countries worldwide are showing Turkey as a model for providing humanitarian aid. In case of EU countries, the international community continues its criticisms and that the EU has failed in its Syria policies
> 
> 
> Turkey surpasses the EU countries in number of Syrian refugees - Daily Sabah



Which one would you recommend

Kidding aside, it pains me to see the EU countries BITCH and MOAN so much about these refugees, since Turkey alone takes in many times more. Sure, Turkey is a muslim country and so is Syria, as opposed to the EU, but still. Burden sharing anyone? (although, to be honest, it's not like those refugees aren't hugely boosting the underground economy in and around Istanbul, but still) I see many youtube videos about tensions between Turks and Syrians. Many people are extremely angered by what they see as unfair competition for jobs, and the changing of the make up of their cities and streets. Hope this proxy war ends soon, so most could go back. But we all know, quite a number of them will never go back. Hopefully it's the more secular Syrians who stay. We don't need another 'Islamic revival' in Turkey.


----------



## White Tiger

*Iran's Rouhani vows to back Syria 'until the end of the road'*

Iran will back Syria's President Bashar al-Assad until the end, Iranian news agencies quoted President Hassan Rouhani as saying, signaling undimmed support for Tehran's Arab ally following major gains by armed opposition factions in recent weeks.

Syria's military is under some of the toughest pressure it has faced in the four-year conflict. Last month, Islamic State forces seized control of the ancient city of Palmyra in central Syria, which sits on major roads leading to Homs and the capital Damascus.

"The Iranian nation and government will remain at the side of the Syrian nation and government until the end of the road," state news agency IRNA quoted Rouhani as saying on Tuesday in a meeting with Syria's parliament speaker in Tehran.

"Tehran has not forgotten its moral obligations to Syria and will continue to provide help and support on its own terms to the government and nation of Syria."

The visit by speaker Mohammad al-Laham is the latest in a series of high-level visits between Damascus and Tehran, reflecting close coordination as the pressure on Assad has mounted.

Shi'ite power Iran has backed Assad and his father since long before an uprising in 2011, which grew into a civil war along sectarian lines after government forces cracked down on initially peaceful protests against Assad.

As Sunni jihadist factions have become more prominent in the conflict, Assad's government and Iran have portrayed the Syrian opposition as terrorists backed by regional Sunni countries.

"Unfortunately some countries in the region have miscalculated and think they can use terrorist groups to pursue their goals, but sooner or later terrorism will be upon them," Rouhani said.

Government forces and allied militia also last week lost control of most of the northwestern province of Idlib to a range of insurgent factions including al Qaeda's Syria wing.

Latakia is home to many members of the Alawite minority, an offshoot of Shi'ite Islam to which Assad and much of the ruling elite belong.

(Reporting by Sam Wilkin; Additional reporting by Sylvia Westall in Beirut, Editing by William Maclean and Dominic Evans)

Iran's Rouhani vows to back Syria 'until the end of the road'| Reuters







FSA Southern Front Graduation Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Does Syrian army use G3 rifles. Iran makes those and they pack a massive punch. Way deadlier than AK-47 IMO.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Does Syrian army use G3 rifles. Iran makes those and they pack a massive punch. Way deadlier than AK-47 IMO.


No. But they did use FALs. A gun is only as deadly as the user, AK-47 can be much more deadly in the hands of an experienced shooter than a G3 in the hands of an amateur. Yes, to the average shooter the G3 is much more powerful, but still. It won't make any difference, especially since most rebel & civilian casualties are from airstrikes, tank shelling, artillery shelling, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Turkey has always been generous since the Ottomans. However, Pakistan has done NOTHING to help the Syrians, NOT even taken in refugees! This is a shame we'll have to bear and may the Syrians forgive us on the day of reckoning! I'm just a Pakistani; no power; no nothing! If it was up to me, I would have sent Pakistan's Strike Corps and crush the ''dog's'' Army and those terrorists backing him! It would not have taken long and 250k lives saved and 1000s of sunni sisters not being raped!

I saw one youtube (when we can get a proxy) a Sunni sister asking for help and if the sons of Sunnah are not going to help, then at least send condoms! They're being raped! This broke my heart! I saw another Youtube with Hizbul-Shaythan flag on the top right corner of the footage, a young sunni sister in a small dark room was whipped with a cable on the top of her bare feet. Can you imagine the PAIN? She screamed from the top of her lungs and crying. Then he started kicking her and she went quite. I prayed she was dead. Then she got conscious and he whipped her on top of her feet and the screams were deafening. The dog kept saying; SAY Bashar is GOD! The brave sister remain firm and did not say it, EVEN though ALLAH in his Mercy ALLOWS her to say it in duress!

By ALLAH these sisters are more braver than ANY MAN! May Allah have mercy on them! Amin! May send help to those oppressed. Amin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Because regular selfie is too mainstream. [HASHTAG]#Hezbollah[/HASHTAG]



Too bad that RC drone didn't fall on his face and poke an eye or two

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

JUBA said:


> Too bad that RC drone didn't fall on his face and poke an eye or two


Or slice into his brains.


Azad-Kashmiri said:


> Turkey has always been generous since the Ottomans. However, Pakistan has done NOTHING to help the Syrians, NOT even taken in refugees! This is a shame we'll have to bear and may the Syrians forgive us on the day of reckoning! I'm just a Pakistani; no power; no nothing! If it was up to me, I would have sent Pakistan's Strike Corps and crush the ''dog's'' Army and those terrorists backing him! It would not have taken long and 250k lives saved and 1000s of sunni sisters not being raped!
> 
> I saw one youtube (when we can get a proxy) a Sunni sister asking for help and if the sons of Sunnah are not going to help, then at least send condoms! They're being raped! This broke my heart! I saw another Youtube with Hizbul-Shaythan flag on the top right corner of the footage, a young sunni sister in a small dark room was whipped with a cable on the top of her bare feet. Can you imagine the PAIN? She screamed from the top of her lungs and crying. Then he started kicking her and she went quite. I prayed she was dead. Then she got conscious and he whipped her on top of her feet and the screams were deafening. The dog kept saying; SAY Bashar is GOD! The brave sister remain firm and did not say it, EVEN though ALLAH in his Mercy ALLOWS her to say it in duress!
> 
> By ALLAH these sisters are more braver than ANY MAN! May Allah have mercy on them! Amin! May send help to those oppressed. Amin


It's sad to see a lot of countries stand by and do nothing. It seems like they don't know Bilaad al-Sham is blessed by Allah, and the people there will be the liberators of the Muslim world. Too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Dr.Thrax said:


> Or slice into his brains.
> 
> It's sad to see a lot of countries stand by and do nothing. It seems like they don't know Bilaad al-Sham is blessed by Allah, and the people there will be the liberators of the Muslim world. Too bad.



Shaam is closer to my heart than you think; spiritually and otherwise! Problem is there is too much nationalism and the Ummah is cut and separated into pieces. No one feels the pain any more! Everybody is I'm Arab! I'm Pakistani! I'm forlan wa forlan! Pride in WHAT? Look at us, we're dying and we don't even see it! Word of advice, the ''Pakistanis'' on here do not reflect ''Pakistanis''. I do not know who these people are; juhula, munafaq, or kuffar wallahu Allim!

I'm not here to make friends but only speak the truth. I'm totally anti-baithal Saud. Instead of Yemen, they should have gone for Shaam. People in Pakistan would have supported that.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> Shaam is closer to my heart than you think; spiritually and otherwise! Problem is there is too much nationalism and the Ummah is cut and separated into pieces. No one feels the pain any more! Everybody is I'm Arab! I'm Pakistani! I'm forlan wa forlan! Pride in WHAT? Look at us, we're dying and we don't even see it! Word of advice, the ''Pakistanis'' on here do not reflect ''Pakistanis''. I do not know who these people are; juhula, munafaq, or kuffar wallahu Allim!
> 
> I'm not here to make friends but only speak the truth. I'm totally anti-baithal Saud. Instead of Yemen, they should have gone for Shaam. People in Pakistan would have supported that.


I understand their intervention in Yemen though. Iran was literally setting up Yemen for a war with Saudi Arabia that would've been bad for both countries.
It seems like Saudi Arabia and Turkey are going for intervention some time this summer. Allahu al'am, but it would end the war much quicker. NFZ would mean rebels could make HUGE gains against Assad, and airstrikes against ISIS would only make our gains against them faster. While we are eventually going to win, if they help us out now the suffering will end much quicker inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

JUBA said:


> Too bad that RC drone didn't fall on his face and poke an eye or two



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Saho

+ 50,000 Iranians coming to Syria after Assad was in a verge of 'defeat'.
Iran’s Soleimani vows Syria “surprise”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Humans have this tendency of HATING the evil.
> U must be different.



Indeed, I hate ISIS and Nusra, the devils, you worship them, guess who is different? You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> U forgot to mention that u people even hate the closest companion of the prophet SAW, hazrat abu bakr(ra) .
> U are different



MAY THE CURSE OF Allah(SWT) BE UPON THOSE WHO ANGERED BIBI FATIMA ZAHRA(SA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

So now it's a waiting game to see if sanctions will be lifted on Iran. This will almost certainly happen no matter what Iran does, because Hussein Obama wants a legacy.

Once sanctions are lifted, Iran has plenty of money to throw at Syria.

Expect the war to 'pick up' during July/August.


----------



## Falcon29

*Pro-Assad daily: Iran preparing Idlib offensive*


BEIRUT – A top pro-Assad daily in Lebanon has reported that Iran has deployed troops into northwest Syria in preparation for a counterattack in Idlib.

“During the last [few] days, and through a joint Syrian-Iranian-Iraqi decision, more than 20,000 Iranian, Iraqi, and Lebanese fighters have poured into the Idlib area,” _As-Safir_ reported in a dramatic article published Tuesday.

The report said that the new troops had been sent to the regime’s front lines in the northern Hama province village of Jourin and areas in the southern part of the Idlib province, which rebels seized last week following months of sweeping advances.

_As-Safir _mentioned Iranian Revolutionary Guards (IRGC) Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani’s visit to the area, saying that the famed general was “accompanied by units that took part in fighting in Iraq, and in the recapturing of [the country’s] Salaheddine [province].”

According to _As-Safir_, “the mobilization in northern Syria is unprecedented [with regard to] Iranian and Iraqi presence in Syria since the outbreak of the war on [the country] four years ago.”

“A mobilization of this size registers as a break from the undeclared Iranian-Turkish understanding, that direct and exposed confrontation between the two countries in Syria is to be avoided.”

The pro-Syrian daily also cited Arab sources as saying that “the Iranians, who hesitated after the fall of Idlib, in preparing for a counterattack, and underestimated Turkey’s plans in northern Syria, now see the Syrian front as a priority, in the open confrontation from Iraq to [the Lebanese-Syrian] Qalamoun [border region] and Yemen.”

The report in _As-Safir _comes just days after Soleimani’s surprise visit to the Jourin front, after which the Qods Force commander vowed that upcoming developments in Syria would soon “surprise” the world, _Al-Quds al-Arabi _reported.

“The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” the state Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB) quoted Soleimani as saying.https://now.mmedia.me/lb/en/NewsRepo...dlib-offensive

.......................................................................................



U8200 said:


> So now it's a waiting game to see if sanctions will be lifted on Iran. This will almost certainly happen no matter what Iran does, because Hussein Obama wants a legacy.
> 
> Once sanctions are lifted, Iran has plenty of money to throw at Syria.
> 
> Expect the war to 'pick up' during July/August.



It should not be a waiting game. All the rebels need is weaponry. No Arab nation nor Muslim nation as arming them with lethal weaponry. They literally only can manage to secure ammunition for rifles. Everything else is made in homes. Any Iranian success in Syria will not be as a result of sanctions relief but rather the sanctions against the rebels who are not even allowed anything. Arabs are ultimately to blame for not taking decisive action early on. Now the new Saudi King is tasked with dealing with this mess and he has to make tough decisions. The number priority should be not to allow this war to prolong. It has to end as soon as possible either through rebel or regime victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> It should not be a waiting game. All the rebels need is weaponry. No Arab nation nor Muslim nation as arming them with lethal weaponry. They literally only can manage to secure ammunition for rifles. Everything else is made in homes. Any Iranian success in Syria will not be as a result of sanctions relief but rather the sanctions against the rebels who are not even allowed anything. Arabs are ultimately to blame for not taking decisive action early on. Now the new Saudi King is tasked with dealing with this mess and he has to make tough decisions. The number priority should be not to allow this war to prolong. It has to end as soon as possible either through rebel or regime victory.



From what I've seen, the rebels have plenty of weapons. Lots of TOW's and plenty of Iraqi army gear (which is basically American gear). Hundreds of humvees, anti-aircraft guns etc. Captured tanks.

The problem for Assad just now is that Iran is bleeding money in Yemen, Iraq and Syria - but sanctions will be lifted now (Obama has already made the decision) and then Iran will be able to recruit thousands of Shias with big payments to fight for Assad. With hezbollah then being able to afford general mobilsation and offering cash incentives for the poor Southern Lebanon areas where unemployment is high and fighting got Hezz is a good option to earn cash.

This is what they have been waiting for - sanctions relief.

If Iran goes all in after sanctions relief, I think Assad might be able to roll back some of the rebel advances.


----------



## Falcon29

U8200 said:


> From what I've seen, the rebels have plenty of weapons. Lots of TOW's and plenty of Iraqi army gear (which is basically American gear). Hundreds of humvees, anti-aircraft guns etc. Captured tanks.
> 
> The problem for Assad just now is that Iran is bleeding money in Yemen, Iraq and Syria - but sanctions will be lifted now (Obama has already made the decision) and then Iran will be able to recruit thousands of Shias with big payments to fight for Assad. With hezbollah then being able to afford general mobilsation and offering cash incentives for the poor Southern Lebanon areas where unemployment is high and fighting got Hezz is a good option to earn cash.
> 
> This is what they have been waiting for - sanctions relief.
> 
> If Iran goes all in after sanctions relief, I think Assad might be able to roll back some of the rebel advances.



No they don't, they have some anti-tank missiles. Not as many as you think. Those anti-tank missiles have no use against modern army. Only against SAA, since SAA has poor armor, and no weapons system alternative to them. Anti-aircraft guns? Who cares? Those are WW2 weapons that have no use at all. The tanks are useless as well. 

Rebels lack quanities of even basic weaponry, this is why they aren't launching any major offensives. Idlib offensive was launched after weapons shipment arrived(Which ran out already). The rebels also need to up their game, they should interpret this conflict as a conflict against a superpower and begin utilizing engineers to produce weaponory and make harsh training for their members. Focus on quality more than qaunity. They can't have slow paced mentality that their weak weapons are sometimes efficent over long periods bringing results. They need to be paranoid and work 24/7 to build up their capabilities not jsut to defeat Assad regime but also prepare for any attacks post-Assad. They never know who might target them.

This goes to Hamas as well, Hamas used to share their mentality(weapons wise). And they learned hard way in 2009 that they must improve. Today they are in better position and producing new weapons. The Syrian rebels have many motivated men, many recruits as well who are courageous and willing to make sacrifices but they need to secure as many arms as possible and if they can't try to do something at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

U8200 said:


> If Iran goes all in after sanctions relief, I think Assad might be able to roll back some of the rebel advances.


Why do so many people persist in thinking Assad is an independent actor rather than the Iranian mullahs' puppet?


----------



## U8200

Falcon29 said:


> No they don't, they have some anti-tank missiles. Not as many as you think. Those anti-tank missiles have no use against modern army. Only against SAA, since SAA has poor armor, and no weapons system alternative to them. Anti-aircraft guns? Who cares? Those are WW2 weapons that have no use at all. The tanks are useless as well.
> 
> Rebels lack quanities of even basic weaponry, this is why they aren't launching any major offensives. Idlib offensive was launched after weapons shipment arrived(Which ran out already). The rebels also need to up their game, they should interpret this conflict as a conflict against a superpower and begin utilizing engineers to produce weaponory and make harsh training for their members. Focus on quality more than qaunity. They can't have slow paced mentality that their weak weapons are sometimes efficent over long periods bringing results. They need to be paranoid and work 24/7 to build up their capabilities not jsut to defeat Assad regime but also prepare for any attacks post-Assad. They never know who might target them.
> 
> This goes to Hamas as well, Hamas used to share their mentality(weapons wise). And they learned hard way in 2009 that they must improve. Today they are in better position and producing new weapons. The Syrian rebels have many motivated men, many recruits as well who are courageous and willing to make sacrifices but they need to secure as many arms as possible and if they can't try to do something at home.



I really don't share your assessment of the rebels as plucky men with Ak47's. I've watched hundreds of Syria vids and from what I can see, are well equipped for a rebel movement. I'm not sure the SAA are that much better equipped other than aerially.

Be interested to see what @500 thinks about that.

As for making their own weapons, didn't they sort of start off there and now moved onto buying proper weapons and using captured weaponry?

I'm telling you, this conflict hinges on Iran and sanctions relief.



Solomon2 said:


> Why do so many people persist in thinking Assad is an independent actor rather than the Iranian mullahs' puppet?



Perhaps because initially Assad did call some shots. Once his own reserves of manpower were depleted, he needed the help of Iran more and more.

Now he's completely and utterly beholden to Iran. He makes none of the military decisions. Even high-ranking Assadists have fallen out with him because Hezbollah/Iran were controlling the war.

Assad is basically just a figurehead now. The planning and execution of the war is an Iranian enterprise with some Russian input.


----------



## jamahir

Solomon2 said:


> Why do so many people persist in thinking Assad is an independent actor rather than the Iranian mullahs' puppet?



there you are with your disinfo.

interview of bashar al-assad by a american channel, cbs...

((( 



 )))

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad on 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> there you are with your disinfo.
> 
> interview of bashar al-assad by a american channel, cbs...
> 
> (((
> 
> 
> 
> )))
> 
> Syrian President Bashar al-Assad on 60 Minutes - CBS News




30:00

"You're an artful debater'. 

He sure is smart and good at debating/presenting his position. The interviewer did a poor job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> 30:00
> 
> "You're an artful debater'.
> 
> He sure is smart and good at debating/presenting his position. The interviewer did a poor job.



i have seen his interview in 2012 with a even more hostile european interviewer... he is good... no western leader at least can match him in speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

U8200 said:


> I really don't share your assessment of the rebels as plucky men with Ak47's. I've watched hundreds of Syria vids and from what I can see, are well equipped for a rebel movement. I'm not sure the SAA are that much better equipped other than aerially.
> 
> Be interested to see what @500 thinks about that.
> 
> As for making their own weapons, didn't they sort of start off there and now moved onto buying proper weapons and using captured weaponry?
> 
> I'm telling you, this conflict hinges on Iran and sanctions relief.


* Rebels have enough small arms. 
* They get some 30-40 ATGM a month since summer 2013. Number is not big and not stable enough. As I mentioned supplies to Southern front ceased 2 months ago. And seems they stopped now supplies to north as well.
* Rebel artillery is weak: mainly self produced mortars and "hell cannons". 
* Rebel air defence is weakest part. Few MANPADS were smuggled and already used thats about it. 
* Captured armor is very little in number, lacks ammo and spare parts. Useful for VBIED attacks mainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

500 said:


> * Rebels have enough small arms.
> * They get some 30-40 ATGM a month since summer 2013. Number is not big and not stable enough. As I mentioned supplies to Southern front ceased 2 months ago. And seems they stopped now supplies to north as well.
> * Rebel artillery is weak: mainly self produced mortars and "hell cannons".
> * Rebel air defence is weakest part. Few MANPADS were smuggled and already used thats about it.
> * Captured armor is very little in number, lacks ammo and spare parts. Useful for VBIED attacks mainly.



let us not call them "rebel", eh...


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> And seems they stopped now supplies to north as well.



Anything to back that up? As long as Erdogan is in office, Nusra and Co will continue to receive them.


----------



## Falcon29

jamahir said:


> i have seen his interview in 2012 with a even more hostile european interviewer... he is good... no western leader at least can match him in speaking.



Obama and Kerry are also good speakers.


----------



## 500

jamahir said:


> let us not call them "rebel", eh...


*Definition of REBEL*
1
_a_ *:* opposing or taking arms against a government or ruler

Rebel | Definition of rebel by Merriam-Webster



Serpentine said:


> Anything to back that up? As long as Erdogan is in office, Nusra and Co will continue to receive them.


Not a single launch in past 3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

500 said:


> * Rebels have enough small arms.
> * They get some 30-40 ATGM a month since summer 2013. Number is not big and not stable enough. As I mentioned supplies to Southern front ceased 2 months ago. And seems they stopped now supplies to north as well.
> * Rebel artillery is weak: mainly self produced mortars and "hell cannons".
> * Rebel air defence is weakest part. Few MANPADS were smuggled and already used thats about it.
> * Captured armor is very little in number, lacks ammo and spare parts. Useful for VBIED attacks mainly.




Interesting, thanks.

So Falcon was partially right then. He'll love that.


----------



## Falcon29

Golani is speaking on Al Jazeera. Addressing Ahl Al Sunnah(everywhere), that all they lack is will in the struggle against all those attacking them. Says just the will of populations alone forms a power that can't be matched. He is also speaking of politics in the region, minorities in and around Iran. And Iran's agenda in region, how it can be combated.

............

Wow, Golani attacks Arab rulers....

..........

*Interviewer:*

What is your opinion on Decisive storm in Yemen and rumors of it being transferred to Syria?

*Golani:*

I tell the populations to not rely on such promises or pledges and only rely on their selves and their individual efforts. In 48, we also had all Arab armies to repel the Jews in Palestine. During the process corruption occurred and it led to failure. These(Arab) governments are corrupt and have allegiance to the West. I tell the Arab peoples to not rely on them at all.

The Arab governments aide Lebanese army in targeting the Nusra front. So these governments are pro-West, so how can they move in with the struggle against Iran and transfer war to Syria without upsetting the West? The US also has used up past allies and dumped them. It dumped Gaddafi, dumped Mubarak and will dump Gulf rulers, as it all revolves around interests.

*Interviewer:*

What is your groups view on the war in Syria and its regional implications? As expert(some Westerner) states Syria is the key to takeover rest of region and opens way for it

*Golani:*

If Ahl Sunnah win in Damascus, then this will be victory for them. And the populations(of region) will recognize the real solution and recognize reality of their leaders rule. Doesn't mean armies will make way(Meaning we won't invade other Arab nations), but the populations will overthrow the 'Tawagheet' (Arab rulers) and return Islam and Muslims will return as peoples who have a say and deal with other powers. Fall of Damascus will motivate the other populations for change.

........
I tell the populations to seek change, not to become Nusra or Al Qaeda. But I hope to see every Muslim living with honor. Look at MB in Egypt, Morsi fought the mujahideen in Egypt, agreed to Camp David accords, didn't install Shariah law, yet America toppled him through Sisi. We tell the MB to recognize their mistakes in their approach, political paths don't work. Jihad is our way, we fight for sake of God.

We seek that the populations take up arms to and overthrow these regimes.

*Interview:*

So the region would be destroyed?

*Golani:*

No we don't seek destruction of region, just self defense and self determination. This doesn't require destruction of region.
..................
MB shouldn't enter politics, we are required not to enter politics and to form state that rules by God. When they entered politics they abandoned Jihad, our ideology differs. They should fight their way through....

*Interviewer:*

And how about build up of nations(institutions)?

*Golani:*

We at this moment seek to rid this region of oppression, and rid it of the status quo. Of course this requires time. But you yourself saw that we provide for the civilians in cities under our control and there are state functions. 



.................

I like what he's saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Syria: New Chemical Attacks in Idlib*

(New York) – The Syrian government renewed its use of apparent toxic chemicals in several barrel bomb attacks in Idlib governorate in April and May 2015. Human Rights Watch interviewed local doctors and first aid responders to the sites of three attacks and analyzed photographs and videos of weapon remnants. The attacks were in violation of the 1993 Chemical Weapons Convention, the laws of armed conflict, and a 2015 United Nations Security Council resolution.

The ongoing use of toxic chemicals in attacks gives greater urgency to tentative Security Council negotiations to create a mechanism to determine responsibility for the use of such illegal weapons. The Security Council is meeting on June 3 for its regular monthly briefing on chemical weapons in Syria.

“While Security Council members deliberate over next steps at a snail’s pace, toxic chemicals are raining down on civilians in Syria,” said Philippe Bolopion, UN and crisis advocacy director. “The Security Council should firmly establish responsibility and impose sanctions for these attacks, which defy its resolution and violate international law.”

Human Rights Watch conducted inquiries into three separate attacks in May in Idlib governorate, through interviews with three rescue workers who responded to the attacks, one of whom was affected by exposure to toxic chemicals, and two doctors who treated victims. Experts also reviewed photographic and video evidence. Two of the attacks took place just hours apart on May 2 in the nearby towns of Neirab and Saraqib, and the third on May 7 in the village of Kafr Batikh. The three attacks killed two people and affected 127 others, according to information collected by doctors who treated victims.

Human Rights Watch was not able to conclusively determine the toxic chemicals used in the three attacks. However the distinctive chlorine smell reported by rescue workers and doctors from attacks over the past two months, and the Syrian government’s previous use of chlorine, indicate this chemical was used in some if not all of the attacks.

Keith Ward, an independent expert on the detection and effects of chemical warfare agents, reviewed the clinical signs and symptoms described to Human Rights Watch and the videos of victims from the attacks on Neirab and Saraqib on May 2 and said they were consistent with exposure to a choking agent.

Ward noted that the best evidence of chlorine attacks are on-site descriptions of victims' clinical signs and symptoms, as well as the characteristic odor reported by the victims and first responders. Definitive detection of the agent involved is only possible by using a chemical detector near the site of the attack soon after it occurs, he said.

Human Rights Watch documented the use of barrel bombs embedded with cylinders of chlorine gas by government forces in Idlib in April 2014 and again in March 2015. Two doctors who treated victims in the May attacks also provided Human Rights Watch data they had collected from medical centers in the Idlib governorate on 21 additional attacks between March 16 and May 19 that led to symptoms consistent with exposure to toxic chemicals. They reported that the 24 attacks during this period killed at least nine people and affected more than 520 others with symptoms consistent with exposure to chlorine. Human Rights Watch has not yet been able to investigate the additional reported attacks.

The use of chlorine as a weapon in Syria has been previously documented. The Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) fact-finding mission found in September 2014 “with a high degree of confidence, that chlorine was used as a weapon systematically and repeatedly in three villages in northern Syria.”

The Chemical Weapons Convention, which Syria acceded to in October 2013, prohibits attacks that use an industrial chemical as a weapon. Among other obligations, each member country agrees never to “assist, encourage or induce, in any way, anyone to engage in any activity prohibited to a State Party under this Convention.”

The laws of war applicable in Syria prohibit the use of chemical weapons. The use of prohibited weapons with criminal intent, that is deliberately or recklessly, is a war crime.

On March 6, the UN Security Council adopted Resolution 2209 in which it expressed concern that toxic chemicals had been used as a weapon in Syria and threatened to impose sanctions against any party using chemical weapons in Syria.

“The Syrian government has used barrel bombs with toxic chemicals for more than a year while the Security Council has failed to act,” Bolopion said. “If Security Council members still have doubts about who is to blame for these attacks, they should immediately create a mechanism to identify responsibility for these attacks so they can start discussing how to hold them accountable.”

For detailed accounts of the May 2 and 7 attacks please see below.

For past reporting on chemical attacks in Idlib in March 2015, see:
http://www.hrw.org/news/2015/04/13/s...-idlib-attacks

The May 2 Attacks
On May 2 between midnight and 1 a.m., a barrel bomb struck the courtyard of a family home in the village of Neirab, injuring 12 members of the family. Firas Kayali, a rescue worker with the Idlib chapter of the Syria Civil Defense group, was among the first to arrive at the scene. The Syria Civil Defense is a group of rescue workers operating in areas outside the control of the government.


Kayali told Human Rights Watch that his medical response team was alerted that a helicopter was approaching their area by volunteers monitoring aircraft deployment to the south. He heard a helicopter overhead. Some minutes later, monitors in Neirab informed his team that a barrel bomb had been dropped.


When he arrived at the home in Neirab, Kayali told Human Rights Watch, he tried to enter three times but was overwhelmed by toxic fumes:

It was like the smell of household cleaning products, but much more concentrated. I couldn’t stay in the house for more than 30 seconds. My lungs and eyes were burning, my eyes began streaming. The second time, in addition to the burning and tears, I couldn’t breathe, I was coughing violently, just coughing, coughing. I saw a small child wrapped in blankets but I couldn’t reach him. The third time, fluid started streaming from my eyes, my nose, and my mouth. I felt like I was going to pass out. I started running and I lost consciousness. I didn’t wake up until other civil defense workers washed me with water.

At a nearby field hospital, Kayali was treated with oxygen and given a dose of atropine, a medicine with multiple uses that is commonly used to treat excessive buildup of fluids in nasal passages and airways to the lungs, as might be caused by exposure to choking agents such as chlorine gas. Two other responders to the attack who arrived after Firas noted the strong smell of chlorine in the air at the house, and on their clothing after they spent time at the site.

Mohammed Tennari, the head of the Sarmin field hospital, said he treated victims following the May 2 Neirab attack. He said they exhibited symptoms consistent with exposure to a toxic chemical including difficulty breathing, a feeling of choking, and burning eyes. Tennari said the victims of earlier chemical attacks exhibited similar symptoms. “We diagnosed them with exposure to toxic gases,” he said.

Two of those exposed during the May 2 Neirab attack later died: the young boy Kayali saw, who died within hours of exposure reportedly from suffocation, and his father, in his 60s, who died at a hospital in Turkey a few days after the attack. Human Rights Watch has not been able to establish the cause of death from doctors in Turkey. Human Rights Watch also reviewed video footage from the attack site, which showed metal fragments of a barrel, as well as what appeared to be remnants of a refrigerant canister.

Later on May 2, at about 3:30 a.m., two more barrels bombs struck the nearby town of Saraqib, said Laith Faris, an Idlib Civil Defense rescue worker who responded to both attacks that morning. Faris told Human Rights Watch that the barrels fell on neighborhoods in the eastern and western parts of the town, but that because of strong winds, fumes reached the town center. He said that the fumes affected about 75 people.

Another rescue worker, Mouti’a Jalal, who also responded to the Saraqib attack, said that victims had reddened eyes, difficulty breathing and the feeling of choking, and became red in the face. Some vomited, he said. He noted a strong smell of chlorine in the air at the attack site. Human Rights Watch also reviewed photographs of barrel bomb remnants from the Saraqib attacks, which included photographs of what appeared to be a refrigerant canister, a plastic bottle that a rescue worker said was filled with a reddish-purple powder, and metal remnants of the barrel bomb, also marked by a reddish-purple powder. It is unknown what role, if any, this powder may have played in the attacks or their medical consequences.

The May 7 Attack
Another chemical barrel bomb attack appeared to have occurred at about 3 a.m. on May 7, in the village of Kafr Batikh, in Idlib governorate. Faris, the rescue worker, was among the first to arrive at the attack site. He said that before the attack while he was in Saraqib, about seven miles from the village, he heard a helicopter approaching. However, Human Rights Watch was unable to review any videos or photos of the aftermath of this attack.

Walid Tamer, a doctor from Saraqib, told Human Rights Watch that following the attack he treated 17 people, including 8 children, at an emergency medical site. The victims vomited, and had reddened faces and eyes and painful and swollen larynxes. He said that their clothing had the strong smell of chlorine, similar to chemicals used for household cleaning purposes. Faris said he had also observed these symptoms in the victims he helped treat.






Remnants from the May 2, 2015 strike on Saraqib, Syria.






Remnants of a bottle filled with unidentified reddish powder at the attack site in Saraqib, Syria, May 2015.






Remnants of a refrigerant canister found after May 2, 2015 strike on Saraqib, Syria. These canisters are easy to refill with other gases and are widely available in Syria.

http://www.hrw.org/news/2015/06/03/s...-attacks-idlib

Yet certain creatures here, especially from a certain country, have the audacity to cry about the Syrian opposition and portray Al-Assad as a innocent lamb. May Allah (swt) punish them for cheering for a mass-murderer and a evil regime. Similar those that cheer for ISIS.

@Falcon29 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @azzo

Can some of you 3 make another "Arabic Coffee Shop" on the Arab section of the forum as the other thread was closed for no apparent reason?

Arabic Coffee shop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Golani is speaking on Al Jazeera. Addressing Ahl Al Sunnah(everywhere), that all they lack is will in the struggle against all those attacking them. Says just the will of populations alone forms a power that can't be matched. He is also speaking of politics in the region, minorities in and around Iran. And Iran's agenda in region, how it can be combated.
> 
> ............
> 
> Wow, Golani attacks Arab rulers....
> 
> ..........
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your opinion on Decisive storm in Yemen and rumors of it being transferred to Syria?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> I tell the populations to not rely on such promises or pledges and only rely on their selves and their individual efforts. In 48, we also had all Arab armies to repel the Jews in Palestine. During the process corruption occurred and it led to failure. These(Arab) governments are corrupt and have allegiance to the West. I tell the Arab peoples to not rely on them at all.
> 
> The Arab governments aide Lebanese army in targeting the Nusra front. So these governments are pro-West, so how can they move in with the struggle against Iran and transfer war to Syria without upsetting the West? The US also has used up past allies and dumped them. It dumped Gaddafi, dumped Mubarak and will dump Gulf rulers, as it all revolves around interests.
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your groups view on the war in Syria and its regional implications? As expert(some Westerner) states Syria is the key to takeover rest of region and opens way for it
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> If Ahl Sunnah win in Damascus, then this will be victory for them. And the populations(of region) will recognize the real solution and recognize reality of their leaders rule. Doesn't mean armies will make way(Meaning we won't invade other Arab nations), but the populations will overthrow the 'Tawagheet' (Arab rulers) and return Islam and Muslims will return as peoples who have a say and deal with other powers. Fall of Damascus will motivate the other populations for change.
> 
> ........
> I tell the populations to seek change, not to become Nusra or Al Qaeda. But I hope to see every Muslim living with honor. Look at MB in Egypt, Morsi fought the mujahideen in Egypt, agreed to Camp David accords, didn't install Shariah law, yet America toppled him through Sisi. We tell the MB to recognize their mistakes in their approach, political paths don't work. Jihad is our way, we fight for sake of God.
> 
> We seek that the populations take up arms to and overthrow these regimes.
> 
> *Interview:*
> 
> So the region would be destroyed?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> No we don't seek destruction of region, just self defense and self determination. This doesn't require destruction of region.
> ..................
> MB shouldn't enter politics, we are required not to enter politics and to form state that rules by God. When they entered politics they abandoned Jihad, our ideology differs. They should fight their way through....
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> And how about build up of nations(institutions)?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> We at this moment seek to rid this region of oppression, and rid it of the status quo. Of course this requires time. But you yourself saw that we provide for the civilians in cities under our control and there are state functions.
> 
> .................
> 
> I like what he's saying.



Thanks to Al-Jazeera, the official news channel of terrorist groups in ME (along with Al-Arabiya), terrorists like Golani can feel they are bigger than who they actually are, hence opening his mouth more than a certain size.


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Obama and Kerry are also good speakers.



i have not heard kerry speak ( so i will listen to some ) but obama, yes, he also does good, from the few occasions i have heard him speak... he can be spontaneous and funny, and diplomatic.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Thanks to Al-Jazeera, the official news channel of terrorist groups in ME (along with Al-Arabiya), terrorists like Golani can feel they are bigger than who they actually are, hence opening his mouth more than a certain size.



It's important to understand everyones viewpoints and interview was done probably for Arab nations to get to know more about the group. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> It's complex but he has some points regarding our regimes but whether his solutions are the right ones I doubt. I do fully agree with his comment about restoring the honor, especially for our suffering brothers and sisters in volatile Arab countries including Palestine.



Yes he makes some good points. I personally don't know what solution is possible, he doesn't really have solution but urges opposing all regimes. But no endgame is never a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> “While Security Council members deliberate over next steps at a snail’s pace, toxic chemicals are raining down on civilians in Syria,” said Philippe Bolopion, UN and crisis advocacy director. “The Security Council should firmly establish responsibility and impose sanctions for these attacks, which defy its resolution and violate international law.”



proved again that uno is a pro-nato rubber-stamp... as saddam said in 2003, "united nations of america".


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> It's complex but he has some points regarding our regimes but whether his solutions are the right ones I doubt. I do fully agree with his comment about restoring the honor, especially for our suffering brothers and sisters in volatile Arab countries including Palestine.



What do you prefer? Reform/change from the government itself, including allowing people more and more say? Or violent overthrow and having to start from scratch? You do understand which this Golani is preferring?



Falcon29 said:


> It's important to understand everyones viewpoints and interview was done probably for Arab nations to get to know more about the group.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he makes some good points. I personally don't know what solution is possible, he doesn't really have solution but urges opposing all regimes. But no endgame is never a good thing.



It pretty much comes down to advocating that the entire Arab world/Middle East becomes one gigantic Libya, and then 'we'll see'. I don't believe violent overthrow of every regime is the answer, well unless you want the entire middle east to go and live in Europe. Change has to be allowed by the WEST, they forbid these 'rulers' to change even one inch. The slightest whif of democracy, like in Egypt, and certain 'countries' feel threatened, so the democratically elected government needs to be overthrown again. That way, those 4-500 million people in the region will be forever caged in their own countries. So what the US will allow are either of the two following: 1. keep puppets like Sisi etc in power (won't be a sustainable solution, and will eventually lead to number 2, and 2. break up these nations into a thousand pieces, no arms sales etc, keep them neutered, really castrated, so that they are very easy to dominate and harmless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> proved again that uno is a pro-nato rubber-stamp... as saddam said in 2003, "united nations of america".



Stop being an idiot and a supporter of an obvious mass-murderer and a genocidal and evil regime. How many more proofs do you want that show that your lovely Al-Assad is mass-murdering HIS own God damn people? How can any sane person that claims to take the moral high ground support him while crying about the Syrian opposition?

Why not say it as it is? Both Al-Assad and ISIS are trash. Anyone who is deliberately guilty of such crimes is not a person/group/regime that any sane person let alone Muslim should support regardless of whether this "suits" their political/sectarian agenda behind their computer screen.

Look, I have zero problem with criticizing KSA's air bombardments that have targeted civilians (unfortunately) and I am very much against this. I was from the first day the air bombardments started here. Likewise I accept this is part of war (civilians dying) but what Assad has been doing for almost 4 years now is way, way beyond anything that has been seen in the region in many, many years.

West are no saints but neither is Al-Assad, that's for sure.

Let's keep apples and oranges apart for a while, shall we?



IR-TR said:


> What do you prefer? Reform/change from the government itself, including allowing people more and more say? Or violent overthrow and having to start from scratch? You do understand which this Golani is preferring?



I just wrote that I do not agree with his means but that what he says regarding some of the regimes and restoring the honor of the suffering peoples is spot on.

Yes, the average person of the MENA region should have a bigger say in what their government, clergy etc. is doing.


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> Golani is speaking on Al Jazeera. Addressing Ahl Al Sunnah(everywhere), that all they lack is will in the struggle against all those attacking them. Says just the will of populations alone forms a power that can't be matched. He is also speaking of politics in the region, minorities in and around Iran. And Iran's agenda in region, how it can be combated.
> 
> ............
> 
> Wow, Golani attacks Arab rulers....
> 
> ..........
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your opinion on Decisive storm in Yemen and rumors of it being transferred to Syria?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> I tell the populations to not rely on such promises or pledges and only rely on their selves and their individual efforts. In 48, we also had all Arab armies to repel the Jews in Palestine. During the process corruption occurred and it led to failure. These(Arab) governments are corrupt and have allegiance to the West. I tell the Arab peoples to not rely on them at all.
> 
> The Arab governments aide Lebanese army in targeting the Nusra front. So these governments are pro-West, so how can they move in with the struggle against Iran and transfer war to Syria without upsetting the West? The US also has used up past allies and dumped them. It dumped Gaddafi, dumped Mubarak and will dump Gulf rulers, as it all revolves around interests.
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your groups view on the war in Syria and its regional implications? As expert(some Westerner) states Syria is the key to takeover rest of region and opens way for it
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> If Ahl Sunnah win in Damascus, then this will be victory for them. And the populations(of region) will recognize the real solution and recognize reality of their leaders rule. Doesn't mean armies will make way(Meaning we won't invade other Arab nations), but the populations will overthrow the 'Tawagheet' (Arab rulers) and return Islam and Muslims will return as peoples who have a say and deal with other powers. Fall of Damascus will motivate the other populations for change.
> 
> ........
> I tell the populations to seek change, not to become Nusra or Al Qaeda. But I hope to see every Muslim living with honor. Look at MB in Egypt, Morsi fought the mujahideen in Egypt, agreed to Camp David accords, didn't install Shariah law, yet America toppled him through Sisi. We tell the MB to recognize their mistakes in their approach, political paths don't work. Jihad is our way, we fight for sake of God.
> 
> We seek that the populations take up arms to and overthrow these regimes.
> 
> *Interview:*
> 
> So the region would be destroyed?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> No we don't seek destruction of region, just self defense and self determination. This doesn't require destruction of region.
> ..................
> MB shouldn't enter politics, we are required not to enter politics and to form state that rules by God. When they entered politics they abandoned Jihad, our ideology differs. They should fight their way through....
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> And how about build up of nations(institutions)?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> We at this moment seek to rid this region of oppression, and rid it of the status quo. Of course this requires time. But you yourself saw that we provide for the civilians in cities under our control and there are state functions.
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> I like what he's saying.



Mate, where is the full interview, i can't find it.....


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Mate, where is the full interview, i can't find it.....



English translation isn't out yet as far as I'm aware....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Stop being an idiot and a supporter of an obvious mass-murderer and a genocidal and evil regime. How many more proofs do you want that show that your lovely Al-Assad is mass-murdering HIS own God damn people? How can any sane person that claims to take the moral high ground support him while crying about the Syrian opposition?
> 
> Why not say it as it is? Both Al-Assad and ISIS are trash. Anyone who is deliberately guilty of such crimes is not a person/group/regime that any sane person let alone Muslim should support regardless of whether this "suits" their political/sectarian agenda behind their computer screen.
> 
> Look, I have zero problem with criticizing KSA's air bombardments that have targeted civilians (unfortunately) and I am very much against this. I was from the first day the air bombardments started here. Likewise I accept this is part of war (civilians dying) but what Assad has been doing for almost 4 years now is way, way beyond anything that has been seen in the region in many, many years.
> 
> West are no saints but neither is Al-Assad, that's for sure.
> 
> Let's keep apples and oranges apart for a while, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> I just wrote that I do not agree with his means but that what he says regarding some of the regimes and restoring the honor of the suffering peoples is spot on.
> 
> Yes, the average person of the MENA region should have a bigger say in what their government, clergy etc. is doing.



We all agree on that. But the point is, what they are doing, is destroying the first building block, which might eventually lead to the entire building collapsing. Sure, people like Assad used to be/are douchebags, but you can't just violently challenge the entire middle eastern order. Do you know how many millions of people will die? Syria had a population of 22 million. 220.000+ died already, and more are sure to follow before hostilities become less severe. So let's just multiply that 22 million population by about 20. That's 4 million dead in the entire region at least. I don't think that's the way to go. Every nation either has religious or ethnic minorities of about the same make up that Syria does.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> We all agree on that. But the point is, what they are doing, is destroying the first building block, which might eventually lead to the entire building collapsing. Sure, people like Assad used to be/are douchebags, but you can't just violently challenge the entire middle eastern order. Do you know how many millions of people will die? Syria had a population of 22 million. 220.000+ died already, and more are sure to follow before hostilities become less severe. So let's just multiply that 22 million population by about 20. That's 4 million dead in the entire region at least. I don't think that's the way to go. Every nation either has religious or ethnic minorities of about the same make up that Syria does.



That already happened long ago. The first 100 buildings were destroyed by the Al-Assad regime when peaceful demonstrations were taking place for weeks. Instead of allowing reforms immediately or stepping down like Mubarak in Egypt and Ben Ali in Tunisia (basically saved those countries) and Ali Abdullah Saleh in Yemen (back when Yemen was fairly stable) he wanted to stay in power and what followed later we all know.

Besides the Syrian regime was a notoriously bad regime before the Syrian civil war. It was another Iraq under Saddam Hussein the only difference being a different sect in power (Alawi).

I don't think that millions will die but almost 300.000 people have already died in Syria in the span of 4 years.

Why do you believe that all this conflict will spread to other countries? I don't think that such conflicts will ever occur in KSA, the GCC, Egypt, Morocco, Algeria, Jordan, Turkey or Iran.

It's evident that the Assad regime has to step down and with them the likes of ISIS and others. In any case ISIS would not even exist today in Syria had it not been for the Assad regime.

The same Assad regime that was flooding Iraq with foreign fighters during the US occupation.






The Syrian Sunni Arabs won't abandon everything now and just forget about all of their costly sacrifices just to see the regime stay in power and Al-Assad being replaced with another Ba'athi in power. There is no turning back now before the Al-Assad regime is toppled.

Or at least try to tell that to people who lost loved ones due to the regime.

Syria will need years of rebuilding and compromises just like Iraq need and needs after 2003. When a fire first has started it's really difficult to extinguish it. It's unfortunate but that's how it is in the ME of late.

It's like telling the Palestinians and Israelis to make peace. Mission impossible it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Golani is speaking on Al Jazeera. Addressing Ahl Al Sunnah(everywhere), that all they lack is will in the struggle against all those attacking them. Says just the will of populations alone forms a power that can't be matched. He is also speaking of politics in the region, minorities in and around Iran. And Iran's agenda in region, how it can be combated.
> 
> ............
> 
> Wow, Golani attacks Arab rulers....
> 
> ..........
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your opinion on Decisive storm in Yemen and rumors of it being transferred to Syria?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> I tell the populations to not rely on such promises or pledges and only rely on their selves and their individual efforts. In 48, we also had all Arab armies to repel the Jews in Palestine. During the process corruption occurred and it led to failure. These(Arab) governments are corrupt and have allegiance to the West. I tell the Arab peoples to not rely on them at all.
> 
> The Arab governments aide Lebanese army in targeting the Nusra front. So these governments are pro-West, so how can they move in with the struggle against Iran and transfer war to Syria without upsetting the West? The US also has used up past allies and dumped them. It dumped Gaddafi, dumped Mubarak and will dump Gulf rulers, as it all revolves around interests.
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> What is your groups view on the war in Syria and its regional implications? As expert(some Westerner) states Syria is the key to takeover rest of region and opens way for it
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> If Ahl Sunnah win in Damascus, then this will be victory for them. And the populations(of region) will recognize the real solution and recognize reality of their leaders rule. Doesn't mean armies will make way(Meaning we won't invade other Arab nations), but the populations will overthrow the 'Tawagheet' (Arab rulers) and return Islam and Muslims will return as peoples who have a say and deal with other powers. Fall of Damascus will motivate the other populations for change.
> 
> ........
> I tell the populations to seek change, not to become Nusra or Al Qaeda. But I hope to see every Muslim living with honor. Look at MB in Egypt, Morsi fought the mujahideen in Egypt, agreed to Camp David accords, didn't install Shariah law, yet America toppled him through Sisi. We tell the MB to recognize their mistakes in their approach, political paths don't work. Jihad is our way, we fight for sake of God.
> 
> We seek that the populations take up arms to and overthrow these regimes.
> 
> *Interview:*
> 
> So the region would be destroyed?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> No we don't seek destruction of region, just self defense and self determination. This doesn't require destruction of region.
> ..................
> MB shouldn't enter politics, we are required not to enter politics and to form state that rules by God. When they entered politics they abandoned Jihad, our ideology differs. They should fight their way through....
> 
> *Interviewer:*
> 
> And how about build up of nations(institutions)?
> 
> *Golani:*
> 
> We at this moment seek to rid this region of oppression, and rid it of the status quo. Of course this requires time. But you yourself saw that we provide for the civilians in cities under our control and there are state functions.
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> I like what he's saying.


Are you trying to spread terrorist propaganda on this thread


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Are you trying to spread terrorist propaganda on this thread



روح شخ ونام


----------



## Saif al-Arab

I just want to understand one thing.

Those people that support the Al-Assad regime (Ba'athi) regime were/are almost all against the Saddam Hussein regime (Ba'athi too). That makes no sense.

The people supported the entire removal of the Ba'athi regime in Iraq (even ordinary policemen and soldiers that lost their jobs and become jobless overnight after 2003) but in Syria they demand the Al-Assad regime to become a part of a future Syria.

Where is the consistency?

When I speak about the Al-Assad regime I am talking about the top dogs not the ordinary Syrian soldiers or the Syrian family that might prefer the Al-Assad regime.

So the faults of Iraq should not be committed in Syria otherwise the problems will just become even greater.

@jamahir

Safe your time, I am not going to reply to brainless Al-Assad fanboys. Also don't include Libya and Gaddafi here.

The only thing I like about Gaddafi's family is one of his dead son's who was called Saif al-Arab.





The beard too as I spot a similar one currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

I think our read of the situation is different. I don't think groups like ISIS just 'sprouted' out of nowhere. If we're totally honest ourselves, we'll see that the FSA, and other NORMAL rebels were defeated in 2012-2013. So there the civil war stopped (or with Iran's help, it stopped sooner perhaps), and turned into a foreign backed proxy war. Nusra and Daesh are NOT Syrian groups, and if you go by the definition, are (partly) responsible for this not being a CIVIL war anymore. So what does that leave us with? Daesh and Nusra are the IMPLEMENTERS of the new Middle East map. The US can't just send in 200.000 soldiers running around the entire middle east, toppling everybody, and make new countries. So they let these groups do it. If the US really wanted to end this situation AND stop ISIS/Nusra, they'd bomb Assad away in two weeks, and ISIS/Nusra in two months. They do neither. They don't want their 'fingerprints' all over it, so they allow Turkey/GCC to pump money and equipment into these groups. (It's really laughable to see people angry at Turkey for 'not doing enough' to close the borders, DUH, that's the entire point, otherwise these groups wouldn't last 2 months, don't think they only capture bullets and ammo, there is a gigantic logistical supply line). But you bet your arse, that Syria and Iraq aren't the end of this plan. 

When you hear Al nusra's head (I don't even believe such an organization exists, it's BS, it's one thing to blow up a shopping mall every now and then, it's something completely different to organize, train and sustain such a large campaign), talking about 'cutting off the heads of the region's leaders etc, or saying in the previous interview: our war ends in Dimashq, you should understand this group is a sanctioned puppet. A real takfiri would say: I'm going to Latakia and drink all the Alawite's blood. But no, they want to spread into Lebanon, to cut off Hezbollah. Hey! Who else wants to cut off Hezbollah? Who else wants to create a 'Sunni buffer' between Iran and the Mediterranean? It's no coincidence. Not ONCE have I heard a single word about 'Isr or Palestine', which both pretty much are very high on the list when talking about muslim extremist groups. So short term: reduce Iran's influence, long term: break up all the countries in the region. Or at least try. Don't for a second think this is about 'rights for the average Syrian' etc.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I just want to understand one thing.
> 
> Those people that support the Al-Assad regime (Ba'athi) regime were/are almost all against the Saddam Hussein regime (Ba'athi too). That makes no sense.
> 
> The people supported the entire removal of the Ba'athi regime in Iraq (even ordinary policemen and soldiers that lost their jobs and become jobless overnight after 2003) but in Syria they demand the Al-Assad regime to become a part of a future Syria.
> 
> Where is the consistency?
> 
> When I speak about the Al-Assad regime I am talking about the top dogs not the ordinary Syrian soldiers or the Syrian family that might prefer the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> So the faults of Iraq should not be committed in Syria otherwise the problems will just become even greater.
> 
> @jamahir
> 
> Safe your time, I am not going to reply to brainless Al-Assad fanboys. Also don't include Libya and Gaddafi here.
> 
> The only thing I like about Gaddafi's family is one of his dead son's who was called Saif al-Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beard too as I spot a similar one currently.



You do realize the large differences between Iraq's Ba'ath and the Syrian one? They were even enemies. Plus Saddam was a lot worse than Assad could ever hope to be. Not to trivialize Syria's plight, but the Iraqis had it much worse.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Every opposition group in Syria outside of ISIS and Al-Nusra is "normal". Most Al-Nusra members are locals and so are a huge part of ISIS members in Syria.

It does not matter anymore as the Al-Assad regime is relying on foreigners in the thousands.

The Al-Assad regime has to go and there is no other solution.

I don't think that the ordinary Syrian cares about some "wider schemes in the region" but rather about toppling a tyrant, regaining their honor and rebuilding their country and shaping it as they please. Or at least try to do so.

Initially the Syrian civil war was a 100% internal matter (of course inspired by the events in the Arab world back then) but now it has become a regional and international affair but that's only natural.

So was Iraq when Saddam Hussein was toppled which most Al-Assad fanboys loved. That's why I say that there is no consistency in their arguments.

In the end I believe that they are against us Arabs and especially Sunni Arabs deciding our own future in our own lands. It sometimes seems that the Arabs are revolting in Russia and China but the reality is that they are doing this in their own lands.

The West and Arab regimes and regional regimes must understand once for all that nothing will change the will of the Arab people eventually. US and several military powers failed in Iraq after almost 10 years, they failed in Libya, they have failed in Palestine and they will continue to fail everywhere in the Arab world as long as they oppress people and exclude natives from the decision making.

This will be the downfall of certain Arab regimes too eventually and that of other non-Arab regimes in the Muslim world.

@Falcon29



IR-TR said:


> You do realize the large differences between Iraq's Ba'ath and the Syrian one? They were even enemies. Plus Saddam was a lot worse than Assad could ever hope to be. Not to trivialize Syria's plight, but the Iraqis had it much worse.



The differences were minimal. That they were fighting against each other is irreverent here. KSA and Qatar (not so much anymore under King Salman) were once rivals too. It matters little. Saddam was not much worse than the Al-Assad family. I think that you are unaware of Hafez's many crimes or those of Al-Assad himself.

Syria was basically another North Korea in the ME before the civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Look, I have zero problem with criticizing KSA's air bombardments that have targeted civilians (unfortunately) and I am very much against this. I was from the first day the air bombardments started here.



you are saying "civilians"... so you do not support the houthi rebels?? they are not mullah types... i have seen a photo of a fighter hold a muammar gaddafi poster ( despite your objection to not see "libya" for some reason ).

in fact, the reactionary, nato agent, nobel peace prize winner, tawakkul karman, and her types will be removed if the houthis arrange a stable government??

so what is your objection to them?? also, why one policy for yemen and another for syria??



Saif al-Arab said:


> Likewise I accept this is part of war (civilians dying) but what Assad has been doing for almost 4 years now is way, way beyond anything that has been seen in the region in many, many years.



indeed it is four years... why don't people understand the one of the biggest conspiracies in history, the nato regime-change program called "arab spring"??

look at the state of africa now - leaderless... and with usa military having established a "africa command" in whatever technical way... after 40 years.

syria under baath guidance is the last independent government in west asia.

simple question... what will become of the progressives, the ladies and christians should the syrian government fall and the syrian army is not able to take control??



Saif al-Arab said:


> Let's keep apples and oranges apart for a while, shall we?



i don't know what that phrase means.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Those people that support the Al-Assad regime (Ba'athi) regime were/are almost all against the Saddam Hussein regime (Ba'athi too). That makes no sense.



who are those people??



Saif al-Arab said:


> The West and Arab regimes and regional regimes must understand once for all that nothing will change the will of the Arab people eventually. US and several military powers failed in Iraq after almost 10 years, they failed in Libya, they have failed in Palestine and they will continue to fail everywhere in the Arab world as long as they oppress people and exclude natives from the decision making.



not your "arab world" again !!!



Saif al-Arab said:


> The beard too as I spot a similar one currently.



with moustache or without??


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> you are saying "civilians"... so you do not support the houthi rebels?? they are not mullah types... i have seen a photo of a fighter hold a muammar gaddafi poster ( despite your objection to not see "libya" for some reason ).
> 
> in fact, the reactionary, nato agent, nobel peace prize winner, tawakkul karman, and her types will be removed if the houthis arrange a stable government??
> 
> so what is your objection to them?? also, why one policy for yemen and another for syria??
> 
> 
> 
> indeed it is four years... why don't people understand the one of the biggest conspiracies in history, the nato regime-change program called "arab spring"??
> 
> look at the state of africa now - leaderless... and with usa military having established a "africa command" in whatever technical way... after 40 years.
> 
> syria under baath guidance is the last independent government in west asia.
> 
> simple question... what will become of the progressives, the ladies and christians should the syrian government fall and the syrian army is not able to take control??
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what that phrase means.
> 
> 
> 
> who are those people??



Houthi's are not civilians are they? They are a armed militant group. They are very much "Mullah's". They are a Islamist movement and since when are you supporting Islamist movements? Or are you only supporting Islamist movements that supposedly are "anti-Western" yet allied to countries (Iran) that are now cooperating with the same "evil West" that they falsely curse and have never really hurt?

Why are you talking about Gaddafi again? He is dead. You need to accept that. It's been 3 years now.

I don't care about Hadi so not sure what you are talking about? I am against the Houthi's for obvious reasons.

Do you see the Syrian opposition (other than ISIS which is killing the same Syrian opposition) hurting Christians? I don't think so. Also why is Christian Arab blood more "worthy" than Arab Muslim blood?

I don't know if that is an English saying or not (English is not my mother tongue) but what I meant is that you are mixing things up. The West committing crimes/mistakes in the ME does not give Al-Assad or other dictators license to commit crimes against their own people or others.

In any case I don't understand how certain people can ignore the obvious war crimes of the Al-Assad regime while they cry about ISIS. Two sides of the same coin. In fact it disgusts me and shows me that those people have evil motives and don't want the best for the Syrian people.



jamahir said:


> who are those people??
> 
> 
> 
> not your "arab world" again. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> with moustache or without??



Iranians mainly.

Those conflicts occur in Arab lands and resolve around Arabs. Am I supposed to write about India, Zimbabwe, Papua New Guinea or Iceland?

As per the tradition of Sunnah. Slight mustache but very similar to Saif al-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Or are you only supporting Islamist movements that supposedly are "anti-Western" yet allied to countries (Iran) that are now cooperating with the same "evil West" that they falsely curse and have never really hurt?



i have never supported iran government ( the post-1979 one )... my second pdf negative rating was because i criticized khomenei... and i was young when his "fatwa" against rushdie made him a hero of all the reactionaries everywhere ( except saudia, i suppose ).



Saif al-Arab said:


> Also why is Christian Arab blood more "worthy" than Arab Muslim blood?



it is not... all innocent blood must be protected.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Do you see the Syrian opposition (other than ISIS which is killing the same Syrian opposition) hurting Christians?



oh, come on... we all know about iraq and even egypt from some years ago... doesn't need to be isis... any ikhwaani/wahabi/deobandi group will do the job, if bashar falls.

and i also had asked about the progressives and the ladies.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Those conflicts occur in Arab lands and resolve around Arabs.



these are transnational events, not municipal disputes.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Am I supposed to write about India, Zimbabwe, Papua New Guinea or Iceland?



why not??

it may come naturally to me but i don't see who is stopping you from looking at issues about every society and making suggestions and understanding problems.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I am against the Houthi's for obvious reasons.



such as??


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> i have never supported iran government ( the post-1979 one )... my second pdf negative rating was because i criticized khomenei... and i was young when his "fatwa" against rushdie made him a hero of all the reactionaries everywhere ( except saudia, i suppose ).
> 
> 
> 
> it is not... all innocent blood must be protected.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, come on... we all know about iraq and even egypt from some years ago... doesn't need to be isis... any ikhwaani/wahabi/deobandi group will do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> these are transnational events, not municipal disputes.
> 
> 
> 
> why not??
> 
> it may come naturally to me but i don't see who is stopping you from looking at issues about every society and making suggestions and understanding problems.



Fair enough. What I am trying to say is that Houthi's are not civilians but a militant Zaydi cult and so-called "Islamists". In reality they are using religion and "leader worship" to gain influence. All parties in Yemen are a mess outside of the Yemeni people (civilians) which are some of the best people on the planet.

Good.

Why should the same Sunni Arabs in Syria and Iraq attack the same Christian Arabs that they have lived next to for over 1400 years? "Wahhabi" nonsense again. Nobody calls himself that nor does that notion even exist. It's just a codename for Sunni Muslims of the Hanbali fiqh, 1 of the 4 recognized Sunni Muslim madahib. Anyway call it what you want to, I repeat no Muslim calls himself that.

Yes, but the core remains what I wrote to you.

Issues in those societies are not my business. I can give my opinions but what would that be worth for? My main concern are Arab and European affairs as I have ties to those two regions. The rest are personal opinions and about following main events in the world.

I can have my opinions about almost every issue (believe me) but I don't like to meddle in internal affairs that do not concern me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why should the same Sunni Arabs in Syria and Iraq attack the same Christian Arabs that they have lived next to for over 1400 years?



the scene won't be once-friendly sunni neighbors suddenly attacking the christians once the opposition takes over and after hillary clinton has visited damascus... it will be the "rebels".

our own syrian christian member - syrian lion... would he be safe in the new syria of the three stars??

but i must sleep now.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> the scene won't be once-friendly sunni neighbors suddenly attacking the christians once the opposition takes over and after hillary clinton has visited damascus... it will be the "rebels".
> 
> our own syrian christian member - syrian lion... would he be safe in the new syria of the three stars??
> 
> but i must sleep now.



Specify those "rebels". If you are talking about ISIS then no but they are not part of the Syrian opposition. As I wrote to you ISIS is as much an enemy as the Al-Assad regime is.

I once again ask you to provide proof to me of FSA/Islamic Front or other Syrian opposition groups attacking Christians?

I have always considered Syrian Lion as a brother regardless of him being a Christian Arab or Atheist. We differed in terms of politics and ideology though. That's all.

Well, I should call it a day too. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 

Are you the same person on the picture?


----------



## SALMAN F

White Tiger said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Are you the same person on the picture?


What picture??



Falcon29 said:


> روح شخ ونام


No you should


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What picture??
> 
> 
> No you should


He means your avatar.

Iran, according to a pro-Assad Lebanese outlet, is sending 20,000 troops in to Syria to retake Idlib. On the bullshit meter this is about a 20 out of 10. But in all seriousness, if Iran does do such a thing (which is HIGHLY unlikely), considering their performance of the IRGC generals in Dara'a it'd be a breeze. Actually, it would be nice if Iran sent all of their army, so Syria can be its graveyard. 
Regime has also said it has made gains in Idlib. Also BS, no activists or rebels confirmed any gains as they usually do, at least none that I know of.
Meanwhile, regime loses more ground to ISIS in Hasakeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> ISIS does the same. Really difficult to do something against it. If you have a large line of sight, you can blow them up with ATGMs, but in city warfare. Jesus, how to blow up an armored truck that just turned the corner 300 meters away?
> 
> 
> 
> So you're open to ISIS leading Syria??




it should be pretty simple to defend from a VBIED. at a base where you know a attack is likely.

1) dig anti vehicle ditches one within 100 meters of the base/outpost another at 300 meters
2) lay anti-tank mines in weak points where you don't have LOS of possible attack area or weak points
3)gun towers 25 meters tall armed with RPGs or a heavy machine guns


if all fails could have foxholes already dug inside the outpost or area. i rather be in a hole 2 meters deep when a VBIED goes off than out in the open.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> He means your avatar.
> 
> Iran, according to a pro-Assad Lebanese outlet, is sending 20,000 troops in to Syria to retake Idlib. On the bullshit meter this is about a 20 out of 10. But in all seriousness, if Iran does do such a thing (which is HIGHLY unlikely), considering their performance of the IRGC generals in Dara'a it'd be a breeze. Actually, it would be nice if Iran sent all of their army, so Syria can be its graveyard.
> Regime has also said it has made gains in Idlib. Also BS, no activists or rebels confirmed any gains as they usually do, at least none that I know of.
> Meanwhile, regime loses more ground to ISIS in Hasakeh.




Interesting if true. Expect heavy 155 mm artillery bombardment before any Iranian troops do a storming. I'm not aware of 155 mm artillery used in Syria thus far.


----------



## C130

Superboy said:


> Interesting if true. Expect heavy 155 mm artillery bombardment before any Iranian troops do a storming. I'm not aware of 155 mm artillery used in Syria thus far.









I don't see why SAA doesn't have a battalion of MRLS ready to level bases they lose. annihilate all the rats while they are looking for cheese.


----------



## Superboy

C130 said:


> I don't see why SAA doesn't have a battalion of MRLS ready to level bases they lose. annihilate all the rats while they are looking for cheese.




Grad is only 122 mm. SAA uses Uragan which is 220 mm


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Interesting if true. Expect heavy 155 mm artillery bombardment before any Iranian troops do a storming. I'm not aware of 155 mm artillery used in Syria thus far.


No 155mm arty in use. Iran probably not willing to give it's "home-made" 155mm artillery either. 152mm Akatsiyas are already good enough to kill civilians.
Also, it's not like Assad actually targets rebel targets. As seen by his Air Force's bombings, it's quite clear they bomb anything under control by the rebels. They don't choose specific targets. They just bomb and hope it hits a rebel. This has resulted in ~3,124 civilian deaths by barrel bombs in Aleppo. 89 civilians were martyred for every rebel that was martyred by shelling. Not effective at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Syria regime barrel bombs kill 37 as IS pushes Hasakeh offensive | Zee News

Beirut: At least 37 people were killed in government barrel bomb attacks in northern Syria on Wednesday, a monitoring group said, while in the northeast Islamic State jihadists *neared the gates of provincial capital Hasakeh.*

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the deaths came in three incidents, in Aleppo province in the north and Idlib province in the northwest.

In Tal Rifaat in Aleppo, 18 people were killed, including eight children, when government helicopters dropped at least four of the devices, the Britain-based monitor said.

In the rebel-held eastern neighbourhood of Jubb al-Qubbeh in Aleppo city, 11 civilians died, among them two children, when a barrel bomb exploded.

And in Idlib province, eight members of one family were killed in a barrel bomb attack in the town of Kafr Sijna.

The Observatory, which relies on a network of sources on the ground, said the tolls in the incidents were expected to rise because of the number of people seriously wounded.

Regime barrel bombs -- crude weapons made of containers packed with explosives -- have often hit schools, hospitals and markets in Syria.

Rights groups criticise them as indiscriminate, saying they kill a disproportionate number of civilians.Meanwhile, the extremist Islamic State group pressed its assault on the northeast Syrian city of Hasakeh, detonating at least five car bombs as it advanced towards the city.

The Observatory said IS was "at the gates of Hasakeh" after a day of fierce clashes, with many dead on both sides.

"(The clashes) ended with IS seizing all of the military checkpoints south of the city. The toll is 27 forces from the army and its loyalists, and at least 26 IS jihadists," said the monitoring group`s head Rami Abdel Rahman.

The capture of Hasakeh would give the group control of its second provincial capital after their capture of Raqa last year.

Syrian state TV also reported the five car bombings, but said they had all struck a prison still under construction.

Abdel Rahman said IS had sent reinforcements of at least 400 fighters from the eastern province of Deir Ezzor for the Hasakeh assault, which began on May 30.

He said IS was within 500 metres (550 yards) of the city, and that regime helicopters were dropping barrel bombs on jihadist positions.

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has denied that his forces use barrel bombs, but evidence collected by activists and rights groups includes footage of the barrels being pushed from helicopters.

Human Rights Watch has also said there is "strong evidence" the regime has dropped barrel bombs containing toxic chemicals on northern Syria.

On Wednesday, the New York-based group said it had led an investigation into three attacks in Idlib province, which killed two people and affected 127 others, and that deadly chlorine was probably used in some, if not all of them.

"The Syrian government has used barrel bombs with toxic chemicals for more than a year while the (UN) Security Council has failed to act," said Philippe Bolopion, HRW`s UN and crisis advocacy director. 

More than 220,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government demonstrations that were met with a regime crackdown.

AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Superboy said:


> Grad is only 122 mm. SAA uses Uragan which is 220 mm



122x5x40 that's a 200 rocket barrage and mix in SAKR you have devasting effect


----------



## U8200

*Iran sends 15,000 troops to Syria*

BEIRUT: Iran has sent 15,000 fighters to Syria to reverse recent battlefield setbacks for Syrian government troops and wants to achieve results by the end of the month, a Lebanese political source has told The Daily Star.

The militia force, made up of Iranians, Iraqis and Afghanis, the source said, have arrived in the Damascus region and in the coastal province of Latakia.

The source said the fighters are expected to spearhead an effort to seize areas of Idlib province, where the regime has suffered a string of defeats at the hands of a rebel-jihadi coalition.

Gen. Qasem Soleimani, the commander of Iran’s elite Quds force, was in Latakia this week to shore up preparations for the campaign, the source said.

Soleimani promised a “surprise” from Tehran and Damascus.

“The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” Iran’s official IRNA state news agency quoted the general as saying Tuesday.

The regime of Syrian President Bashar Assad agreed reluctantly to the plan, which is expected to achieve two objectives, according to the source.

Iran sends 15,000 fighters to Syria | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

With sanctions relief coming up at the end of June, Iran is going to go at Syria hard.


--


*Senior Israeli army officer says Hezbollah have lost about 100 men in the last 2 weeks*



> The officer characterized Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah, who has delivered four saber-rattling speeches over the past eight days, as suffering from “no small amount of embarrassment” in Lebanon, and said that Israel has seen the transfer of Hezbollah troops from the south – the border with Israel – to Syria.
> 
> “That points to their distress,” he stated.


----------



## Serpentine

U8200 said:


> *Iran sends 15,000 troops to Syria*
> 
> BEIRUT: Iran has sent 15,000 fighters to Syria to reverse recent battlefield setbacks for Syrian government troops and wants to achieve results by the end of the month, a Lebanese political source has told The Daily Star.
> 
> The militia force, made up of Iranians, Iraqis and Afghanis, the source said, have arrived in the Damascus region and in the coastal province of Latakia.
> 
> The source said the fighters are expected to spearhead an effort to seize areas of Idlib province, where the regime has suffered a string of defeats at the hands of a rebel-jihadi coalition.
> 
> Gen. Qasem Soleimani, the commander of Iran’s elite Quds force, was in Latakia this week to shore up preparations for the campaign, the source said.
> 
> Soleimani promised a “surprise” from Tehran and Damascus.
> 
> “The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” Iran’s official IRNA state news agency quoted the general as saying Tuesday.
> 
> The regime of Syrian President Bashar Assad agreed reluctantly to the plan, which is expected to achieve two objectives, according to the source.
> 
> Iran sends 15,000 fighters to Syria | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> --
> 
> With sanctions relief coming up at the end of June, Iran is going to go at Syria hard.



I wonder when all these fake news about Iran will stop to come out. Based on all these bogus reports, Iran has already sent 20 million soldiers to Syria.


----------



## U8200

Serpentine said:


> I wonder when all these fake news about Iran will stop to come out. Based on all these bogus reports, Iran has already sent 20 million soldiers to Syria.




A political source is more trustworthy that journalist sources. We know Iranians are in Syria because we've seen them dying.

Anyway, the article says that Iranians will form part of that 15,000.

Also see the added info I put. 100 dead Hezzies in two weeks. Heavy casualties for a relatively small group. They will need to recruit heavily and won't be able to provide adequate training.

Could get messy for the Hezzies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

U8200 said:


> A political source is more trustworthy that journalist sources. We know Iranians are in Syria because we've seen them dying.
> 
> Anyway, the article says that Iranians will form part of that 15,000.
> 
> Also see the added info I put. 100 dead Hezzies in two weeks. Heavy casualties for a relatively small group. They will need to recruit heavily and won't be able to provide adequate training.
> 
> Could get messy for the Hezzies.



Again fake numbers. Number of Hezbollah casualties is 40-50 at most. They have captured a large area from Nus-Rats in Qalamun. Considering they are fighting mountain warfare with a guerrilla group (most difficult warfare scenario), it's not that bad. They have already killed 2-3 times more Nusrats.
Your numbers are as reliable as those 15000 Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

Serpentine said:


> Again fake numbers. Number of Hezbollah casualties is 40-50 at most. They have captured a large area from Nus-Rats in Qalamun. Considering they are fighting mountain warfare with a guerrilla group (most difficult warfare scenario), it's not that bad. They have already killed 2-3 times more Nusrats.
> Your numbers are as reliable as those 15000 Iranians.




Israeli drones, satellites and intel can see Hezbollah having to take men from the south to make up the numbers lost in Syria.

Qalamun started off quite well, but now you're starting to get bogged down and are suffering heavy casualties.

Although you're killing more rebels than they're killing of you, they outnumber you. Hence when you're currently losing the war. The ONLY way you can turn the tide is massive manpower increases.

Assad doesn't have the manpower, but who does? Iran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Saif al-Arab said:


> I just want to understand one thing.
> 
> Those people that support the Al-Assad regime (Ba'athi) regime were/are almost all against the Saddam Hussein regime (Ba'athi too). That makes no sense.
> 
> The people supported the entire removal of the Ba'athi regime in Iraq (even ordinary policemen and soldiers that lost their jobs and become jobless overnight after 2003) but in Syria they demand the Al-Assad regime to become a part of a future Syria.
> 
> Where is the consistency?
> 
> When I speak about the Al-Assad regime I am talking about the top dogs not the ordinary Syrian soldiers or the Syrian family that might prefer the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> So the faults of Iraq should not be committed in Syria otherwise the problems will just become even greater.
> 
> @jamahir
> 
> Safe your time, I am not going to reply to brainless Al-Assad fanboys. Also don't include Libya and Gaddafi here.
> 
> The only thing I like about Gaddafi's family is one of his dead son's who was called Saif al-Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beard too as I spot a similar one currently.


Why comparing apple with orange .
Ksa is a kingdom and Sweden also a kingdom .
Is it strange for you one support KSA but hate Sweden ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Some people speak about alliance between Iran and the west in this thread while the west has dozens of military bases in their countries and has been arming their armies to the point that we can call them American mercenaries. 

I can give people countless sources to prove the whole Arab states in region are allied to the US , but can you give me such evidence to prove your point? 

If yes, Then I'll be thankful .

If no , please stop the lies right there and never repeat them here again .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Again fake numbers. *Number of Hezbollah casualties is 40-50 at most.* They have captured a large area from Nus-Rats in Qalamun. Considering they are fighting mountain warfare with a guerrilla group (most difficult warfare scenario), it's not that bad. They have already killed 2-3 times more Nusrats.
> Your numbers are as reliable as those 15000 Iranians.



Holy f*ck, if you want to lie and spread your pathetic propaganda then at least make it somewhat believable, i know that it's hard doing that specially that you're from Mullahstan but at least try!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U8200

The SiLent crY said:


> Some people speak about alliance between Iran and the west in this thread while the west has dozens of military bases in their countries and has been arming their armies to the point that we can call them American mercenaries.
> 
> I can give people countless sources to prove the whole Arab states in region are allied to the US , but can you give me such evidence to prove your point?
> 
> If yes, Then I'll be thankful .
> 
> If no , please stop the lies right there and never repeat them here again .




You're working with the US in Iraq, this is open knowledge.

As far as Syria, I don't think there is any Iran/US cooperation.


----------



## The SiLent crY

U8200 said:


> You're working with the US in Iraq, this is open knowledge.



Prove that ,

We're not sure to have common enemy in Iraq and you're saying we're cooperating ?


----------



## U8200

The SiLent crY said:


> Prove that ,
> 
> We're not sure to have common enemy in Iraq and you're saying we're cooperating ?



You guys practically rode in on the same Humvees in Tikrit.

Come on, it was all over the news that America and Iran were coordinating over Iraq.


----------



## The SiLent crY

U8200 said:


> You guys practically rode in on the same Humvees in Tikrit.
> 
> Come on, it was all over the news that America and Iran were coordinating over Iraq.



Give me reliable evidence .

What is happening in Iraq doesn't seem to be a cooperation .

Americans have been back stabbing Iran and the Iraqi government and that can't be called cooperation .

How is the US cooperating with Iran when they watched thousands of ISIS terrorists in a long row entering Ramadi and not a single bullet shot by Americans against them ?

I think the US want a balance in this war in order to make it costly for all sides .


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> If i am not wrong is not this narration pointing to hazrat ali (ra) who angered hazrat fatima (ra) when he was thinking of marrying to the daughter of abu jahl.
> 
> 
> Are u cursing hazrat ali (ra) ?



I am not here to discuss something that is obvious, a fake hadith narrated by a 6 years old kid to destroy image of Imam Ali (as) and claim that Abu bakr wasn't the one who Fatima (sa) was angered at him.... Therefore no farther discussion .....

1: The hadith is against Quranic teachings which allow men to have more than one wife ...
2: There is no proof indicating present of daughter of Abu Jahl back then in Medina in that time actually she was in Mecca ...
3: The hadith was narrated only and only by a person by the name of "Mosavar ibn Mokharame" who was born two years after immigration ,,, it means he was 6 years old when the aforementioned incident took place in eighth years of immigration...






​How on earth a 6 years old kid could become pubescent and "Mohtalem" .... Wasn't any one else probably one of those Sahabe (ra) around to narrate such a thing except him? I mean a 6 years old kid... you gotta be kidding me ... if there is another source the narration of this 6 years old kid could make it unreliable ...



4. The guy couldn't comprehend that he needed to cover himself up and you take him as a reliable source ? do you?

5" The daughter of Abu Jahl was married already once he became Muslim by prophet (pbuh)....




​And the last one:



Have you heard this verses:

1: 27:16 And Solomon inherited David.
2: 16:06 Who will inherit me and inherit from the family of Jacob. And make him, my Lord, pleasing [to You]."

And how on earth Umar and Abo bakr could inherit from their fathers and Fatima (sa) not? Fatima (sa)was a liar? Ali (as) was a liar when he gave testimony ? wasn't Fadak in the hands of Fatima (sa) in the time of prophet (pbuh) and was given to her by prophet (pbuh) himself?is that a new Bedaa that the one who owes something should bring evidence? The truth that Fatima (sa) was angry is attached , you can see it.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

This is about *Syrian news and updates*, not about Shias teaching us about our religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

@Saho

*Iran sends 15,000 fighters to Syria*

Iran has sent 15,000 fighters to Syria to reverse recent battlefield setbacks for Syrian government troops and wants to achieve results by the end of the month, a Lebanese political source said.

The militia force, made up of Iranians, Iraqis and Afghanis, the source said, have arrived in the Damascus region and in the coastal province of Latakia.

The source said the fighters are expected to spearhead an effort to seize areas of Idlib province, where the regime has suffered a string of defeats at the hands of a terrorist coalition.

Gen. Qasem Soleimani, the commander of Iran’s elite Quds force, was in Latakia this week to shore up preparations for the campaign, the source said.

Soleimani promised a “surprise” from Tehran and Damascus.

“The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing for the coming days,” Iran’s official IRNA state news agency quoted the general as saying Tuesday.

The government of Syrian President Bashar Assad agreed to the plan, which is expected to achieve two objectives, according to the source.

One is to reverse the falling morale of government supporters in the wake of the battlefield losses and high casualties, while the second is to achieve successes by the end of this month, which coincides with a deadline for Iran and world powers to finalize an interim deal on Tehran’s nuclear program.

A reversal of the fortunes of Damascus, which is heavily dependent on assistance from Iran, would improve Tehran’s leverage as it deals with the post-June phase of negotiating settlements on several turbulent regional fronts, including Syria, the source said.

The government forces have come under increasing pressure in recent months – in Idlib they were pushed back in several locations by a seven-member coalition of terrorists that included the powerful Ahrar al-Sham group and the Nusra Front, Al-Qaeda’s affiliate in Syria.

Government forces also withdrew from the central town of Palmyra last month after a campaign by ISIS terrorists.

....................

I don't get how Iraqi's are sending men when they are missing a portion of their country and facing attacks on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.



There will be deal as international community prefer a weakened Assad. They want him to remain in power. What's concerning is no pro-rebel nations are responding in any way. They even refuse to send small arm to rebels. The problem isn't the Iranian government but the Iranian people who share the same grudge against Arabs and think of themselves as highly advanced peoples who should rule over the Arab world. Whilst using religion(Shia Islam) as a tool to advance their national interests. 

Rebels should begin mounting offensives in sensitive areas or they will lose ground and go back to where they were beforehand. There are some reports that they're losing ground in Idlib already. They have no military support at all so its expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

U8200 said:


> Israeli drones, satellites and intel can see Hezbollah having to take men from the south to make up the numbers lost in Syria.
> 
> Qalamun started off quite well, but now you're starting to get bogged down and are suffering heavy casualties.
> 
> Although you're killing more rebels than they're killing of you, they outnumber you. Hence when you're currently losing the war. The ONLY way you can turn the tide is massive manpower increases.
> 
> Assad doesn't have the manpower, but who does? Iran.



Sorry, but the last thing that I'd trust is Israeli and GCC propaganda sources. 


JUBA said:


> Holy f*ck, if you want to lie and spread your pathetic propaganda then at least make it somewhat believable, i know that it's hard doing that specially that you're from Mullahstan but at least try!



Calm down, you have nothing to prove me otherwise. If we are to believe your junk sources, thousands of Hezbollah have been killed, hundreds captured, adding to millions of Iranians. And as a Saudi, don't even mention the propaganda, you are fooled with it 24/7.


----------



## Ceylal

atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. *It is like a country that is being lead by children.* They can't see further than their nose.


Hardly, Iran is well led, with a precise military goal. But I am not sure that Turkey will survive with Erdomerde at the helm...


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Sorry, but the last thing that I'd trust is Israeli and GCC propaganda sources.
> 
> 
> Calm down, you have nothing to prove me otherwise. If we are to believe your junk sources, thousands of Hezbollah have been killed, hundreds captured, adding to millions of Iranians. And as a Saudi, don't even mention the propaganda, you are fooled with it 24/7.



Thousands of daily pics of your dead Hezzies on their own websites prove otherwise, you're the one who's fooled, you're a Mullahs boy after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.



Atawolf, don't be an idiot. Nobody is sending 15k troops. This is a proxy war. Not an actual hot war for Iran. And although Turkey is miles ahead of Iran on the democratic/domestic from, erKopekan is doing his very best to reverse all those gains Ataturk and his successors fought for in the past 90 years.


----------



## Hindustani78

14 dead in regime barrel bombs on northern Syria: Monitor | Zee News

Beirut: At least 14 civilians, including seven children, were killed today when Syrian regime helicopters dropped barrel bombs on northern Aleppo province, a monitoring group said.


The attacks came as part of an intensified air campaign over Aleppo in recent weeks, despite an international outcry over the civilian deaths.

In the village of Hayyan, north of Aleppo city, barrel bombs killed two elderly men, a woman, and five children from a single family, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

North of the provincial capital, six civilians -- among them two children -- were killed when barrel bombs were dropped on the village of Deir Jamal.

The Observatory, which relies on a network of activists and fighters, said many were critically wounded or still stuck under the rubble.

On May 31, barrel bombs dropped on rebel-controlled areas throughout Aleppo province killed more than 80 people, one of the highest daily tolls since the beginning of 2015.

UN's Syria peace envoy Staffan de Mistura called the civilian deaths "totally unacceptable".

Syria's conflict, which began in March 2011, has left more than 220,000 people dead and forced millions to flee.

Regime barrel bombs -- crude weapons made of containers packed with explosives -- have often struck schools, hospitals, and markets in Syria, despite condemnation by rights groups.

According to the Observatory, Syria's regime wants to "punish" civilians living in rebel areas, particularly after its recent losses of territory to an opposition alliance led by Al-Qaeda's Syria affiliate Al-Nusra Front.

In Aleppo, Al-Nusra is facing an advance by its jihadist rival, the extremist Islamic State group.

On Sunday, IS wrested control of the village of Suran and advanced on Marea, a town on a key rebel supply route from Turkey.

The Britain-based Observatory says it has calculated that IS now controls half of all Syrian territory, and it is seeking to expand its control in Syria's north and centre. 

AFP


----------



## Serpentine

JUBA said:


> Thousands of daily pics of your dead Hezzies on their own websites prove otherwise, you're the one who's fooled, you're a Mullahs boy after all.



No, actually millions of daily pics, or even billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Tiger

JUBA said:


> Holy f*ck, if you want to lie and spread your pathetic propaganda then at least make it somewhat believable, i know that it's hard doing that specially that you're from Mullahstan but at least try!



didnt you know only press tv is reliable source

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U8200

Just watched a vid of many Hezzies being taken out by an ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Saho said:


> This is about *Syrian news and updates*, not about Shias teaching us about our religion.



Go tell your friends I just responded, and I'm not here to preach just stated some facts from your books .....



atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.



You mean to let Erdoghan sends more trucks loaded with weapons to Syria? isn't extreme? a country led by children much more better than run by puppets .

..


Falcon29 said:


> There will be deal as international community prefer a weakened Assad. They want him to remain in power. What's concerning is no pro-rebel nations are responding in any way. They even refuse to send small arm to rebels. The problem isn't the Iranian government but the Iranian people who share the same grudge against Arabs and think of themselves as highly advanced peoples who should rule over the Arab world. Whilst using religion(Shia Islam) as a tool to advance their national interests.
> 
> Rebels should begin mounting offensives in sensitive areas or they will lose ground and go back to where they were beforehand. There are some reports that they're losing ground in Idlib already. They have no military support at all so its expected.



Yeah we made mistake you are right we used religion as tool to advance our agenda in the region .. we should have been more thoughtful ... selling Palestine, having relations with israel and the US instead of being sanctioned and threatened by military option .... shame on Iran for its support on Palestine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U8200

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Jihadology?



L i v e L e a k.

But be careful, there are some pics/adverts on that site that can be a fraction explicit (women in bikinis)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U8200

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I know the adds advertising scams like "skinny pills."



 yeah. I was warning in case you're religious and would be offended. I notice that the name of the website is banned on here if you type it without the spaces. Maybe it's for that reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

To Iranians here it is all a game. Syrians are being killed. 10, 20 or 30 Syrian families being blown to pieces by barrel bombs is nothing for them but they shouldn't forget that history won't forget this. Iran is creating a lot of enemies. When Iran will get in a similar situation nobody will stand behind Iran (which you undoubtedly will seeing the direction you are heading). You will be by yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> No, actually millions of daily pics, or even billions.



Make it trillions, your country's men and resources are being sucked while your people are dirt poor. You know what's the good thing about it though? After all that wasted money and men you'll still lose

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## White Tiger

IR-TR said:


> Atawolf, don't be an idiot. Nobody is sending 15k troops. This is a proxy war. Not an actual hot war for Iran. And although Turkey is miles ahead of Iran on the democratic/domestic from, erKopekan is doing his very best to reverse all those gains Ataturk and his successors fought for in the past 90 years.



Nasty


----------



## IR-TR

White Tiger said:


> Nasty



Listen, I have friends/colleagues who would normally vote for him. Religious people, ramadan and all. But even they are saying he's the single most corrupt bastard in all of Turkish politics, hell bent on dictatorship. Forging votes etc. Come on. I agree he did many good things, making Turkey strong economically and made Turkey a force to be reckoned with, but he's taking it too far.


----------



## atatwolf

ATGM delived justice to Hezbollah position.













White Tiger said:


> Nasty


No need to waste time on this Farsi clown. He constanstly insults Turkey. I'm not saying Turkey has no problems but he never says something critical about the sectarian extremist Mullah who hanging minorities and gays for ******* reasons and are creating problems throughout the region. At least he is spending money on Syrian people while Mullah pretends to care about Syrians and then helps Assad to throw barrel bombs on Syrian families.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.


it is what says your Erdogan friend in Nosra indeed : let's kill Iranians 
one day you should go to a doctor . you become even worst than a nazi.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606575095209984001That's at least 12+1+4 dead hezbollah, which is by the way 17 when you use this thing called math. In 1 day.
Hezbollah's offensive in Qalamoun stalled, as usual. And don't you worry, once rebels retake the rest of South Dara'a from Shuhudaa Yarmouk (ISIS) rebels will restart Dara'a offensive, and the next objectives after Dara'a are Qalamoun and Ghouta. Your death is coming near

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

atatwolf said:


> ATGM delived justice to Hezbollah position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to waste time on this Farsi clown. He constanstly insults Turkey. I'm not saying Turkey has no problems but he never says something critical about the sectarian extremist Mullah who hanging minorities and gays for ******* reasons and are creating problems throughout the region. At least he is spending money on Syrian people while Mullah pretends to care about Syrians and then helps Assad to throw barrel bombs on Syrian families.



Ata IT, what are you lying about? Insulting Turkey? That's your problem, mistaking Erdogan for Turkey. The two aren't the same. Show me one single sentence I've critisized Turkey with. Lying doesn't suit anybody.


----------



## بلندر

atatwolf said:


> To Iranians here it is all a game. Syrians are being killed. 10, 20 or 30 Syrian families being blown to pieces by barrel bombs is nothing for them but they shouldn't forget that history won't forget this. Iran is creating a lot of enemies. When Iran will get in a similar situation nobody will stand behind Iran (which you undoubtedly will seeing the direction you are heading). You will be by yourself.



well , dieing by barrel bombs is better to see your families get beheaded in front of you ...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

بلندر said:


> well , dieing by barrel bombs is better to see your families get beheaded in front of you ...


How about barrel bombs that behead? Because those happen to.
Also, Assad's thugs beheaded in 2012 and 2013 and still do. Can't post pics for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606575095209984001That's at least 12+1+4 dead hezbollah, which is by the way 17 when you use this thing called math. In 1 day.
> Hezbollah's offensive in Qalamoun stalled, as usual. And don't you worry, once rebels retake the rest of South Dara'a from Shuhudaa Yarmouk (ISIS) rebels will restart Dara'a offensive, and the next objectives after Dara'a are Qalamoun and Ghouta. Your death is coming near



You can share all these numbers with terrorist-sympathizers on cyber space, but they didn't show any 'bodies'. Yes there was casualties obviously, but don't throw numbers only because terrorists from a kilometer away say it is true. They shoot a missile and make up a number. Meanwhile, I have tens of pics of dead Nusra dogs which I can't share on this forum as you know. Actual dead bodies I mean, not a missile being shot from a kilometer away and cheering Allahu Akbar like clowns.

And yes, Hezbollah does have casualties in Qalamun, they are not super humans or anything else, they are also human with body and flesh. I never said they don't have casualties, I said terrorists and their supporters tend to exaggerate the numbers ridiculously. Based on terrorists Tweets in past month, I think nearly 1000-1500 Hezbollah have been killed and tens of others captured. But again, nothing to prove that, just pathetic Al-Qaeda propaganda.

As I have said earlier, that 'revolution' has went down to toilet, the most serious indication is that people like you are cheering for a terrorist group day and night to bring them freedom, but you are too stubborn to accept that. You'll get it eventually though.


----------



## dearhypocrite

Mussana said:


> Isn't Hezbulat a terrorist entity?
> Why do u cheer for them?



hypocrite usually don't realize who he is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Isn't Hezbulat a terrorist entity?
> Why do u cheer for them?



First of all, for me, Nusra and ISIS are terrorists, for you Hezbollah, so we all talk from our own perspective.

Secondly, Hezbollah is nothing like Nus-Rats, they don't want to establish a 'Khilafah' aka a terrorist entity, they are a political party that has good connections and interactions with other factions in Lebanon.

And third of all, they don't want to overthrow any government to rule any country, if they wanted, they'd do it with Lebanon.

So comparing Hezbollah with Nus-Rats is like comparing white with black.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

Serpentine said:


> First of all, for me, Nusra and ISIS are terrorists, for you Hezbollah, so we all talk from our own perspective.
> 
> Secondly, Hezbollah is nothing like Nus-Rats, they don't want to establish a 'Khilafah' aka a terrorist entity, they are a political party that has good connections and interactions with other factions in Lebanon.
> 
> And third of all, they don't want to overthrow any government to rule any country, if they wanted, they'd do it with Lebanon.
> 
> So comparing Hezbollah with Nus-Rats is like comparing white with black.



last time i check, terrorist is a *person or organization that uses terrorism in the pursuit of political aims
*
hence, hezbo army fit that bill

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## White Tiger

@raptor22 

even if it happenened

how can you curse them?

you cant know every details from their lives.

at one point she could have been angerened by anyone it is a whole life time. somtimes i get angered to my parents or brothers i dont curse them, you should show some respect and not meddle into their family affairs and create fitna whatever happened it is between them and God.

so it is not up to you man know you place

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U8200

Serpentine said:


> First of all, for me, Nusra and ISIS are terrorists, for you Hezbollah, so we all talk from our own perspective.



If we can agree that terrorists deliberately target innocent people/civilians as a means to terrorise them to achieve the outcome of political gain, then both ISIS and Hezbollah are terrorists.

This is quite a clear definition. Hezbollah have been implicated in scores of attacks against civilians. Be it in Bulgaria, Argentina, Israel or Syria.

They are the very definition of terrorists, and so are ISIS.



> Secondly, Hezbollah is nothing like Nus-Rats, they don't want to establish a 'Khilafah' aka a terrorist entity, they are a political party that has good connections and interactions with other factions in Lebanon.



Actually they are an arm of Iran who have wanted to "export their revolution" and regional hegemony. Essentially, they want a Shia/Persian caliphate. Their policy has been to try and create a contiguous area of land from Tehran to Israel's borders and beyond.



> And third of all, they don't want to overthrow any government to rule any country, if they wanted, they'd do it with Lebanon.



They overthrew the Lebanese government by killing politicians which triggered the government's collapse.

Their stated goal is to destroy Israel.



> So comparing Hezbollah with Nus-Rats is like comparing white with black.



They are a mirror image of each other.


----------



## Serpentine

U8200 said:


> If we can agree that terrorists deliberately target innocent people/civilians as a means to terrorise them to achieve the outcome of political gain, then both ISIS and Hezbollah are terrorists.



Same as IDF. They intentionally kill civilians, they are famous for it actually.



U8200 said:


> This is quite a clear definition. Hezbollah have been implicated in scores of attacks against civilians. Be it in Bulgaria, Argentina, Israel or Syria.



Neither of them is proved, and Hezbollah never accepted responsibility for those attacks.



U8200 said:


> Actually they are an arm of Iran who have wanted to "export their revolution" and regional hegemony. Essentially, they want a Shia/Persian caliphate. Their policy has been to try and create a contiguous area of land from Tehran to Israel's borders and beyond.



No it's not, that's what you like to propagate, but their actions tells something else. If they wanted a caliphate, Lebanon would already be a caliphate, it's not like they are not capable of doing it.



U8200 said:


> They overthrew the Lebanese government by killing politicians which triggered the government's collapse.
> 
> Their stated goal is to destroy Israel.



They didn't overthrow any government by force.

About destroying Israel, it's Israeli generals who threaten daily to destroy Lebanon, not vice versa. 



U8200 said:


> They are a mirror image of each other.



IDF, Nusra and ISIS, yes maybe. But Hezbollah and ISIS and Nusra, nah, they don't have anything in common.


----------



## U8200

Serp, you're a lost cause.

---



*Former Advisor To Iran's Defense Minister: In A Few Hours The Iranian Leadership Will Make A Historic Announcement That The 2007 Iran-Syria Defense Agreement Has Been Activated*

On June 3, 2015, following reports in the Arab and world press that thousands of Iranian and Iraqi troops are being dispatched to Syria to defend the Syrian regime,[1] which is said to be on the verge of collapse, Amir Mousavi, a former advisor to the Iranian defense minister,[2] announced in a Facebook post that in a few hours the Iranian leadership will announce the activation of its mutual defense agreement with Syria.[3] The defense agreement between the two countries, which essentially places all of Iran's defensive capabilities at Syria's disposal, was signed in 2007.[4] In 2012 then-Iranian defense minister Ahmad Vahidi said that Iran would "activate the agreement upon [the Syrians'] request."[5]









--



Well, well, well - looks like poo is going to hit the fan now.


----------



## Serpentine

U8200 said:


> Serp, you're a lost cause.



Okay then, please don't waste my time by quoting me again. No one forces you to do it.


----------



## C130

25,000 of Iran best fighters and equipment would make quick work against the Foreign Syria Army, Al Nusrah rats, and the Khawarij and it's cesspool Islamic State.

I just hope they have the right strategy to pull it off.

















air power and ballistic missiles is the edge..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> 25,000 of Iran best fighters and equipment would make quick work against the Foreign Syria Army, Al Nusrah rats, and the Khawarij and it's cesspool Islamic State.
> 
> I just hope they have the right strategy to pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> air power and ballistic missiles is the edge..



The Syrian war is all about an 'acceptable end game' for Iran. Not about winning the entire thing or for Assad to keep all the territory. That's out of the question. Iran won't be sending 25.000 or 50.000 troops to Syria. At best a couple of thousand rear guards, along with foreign fighters, to keep the defenses in the hinderland up, and allow SAA and NDF to advance to the frontlines. All this silly wet dreaming about the IRGC going in 'heavy' is bs.


----------



## 500

Another rebel offensive in Idlib today. Dont understand why Assad is not just pulling them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Another rebel offensive in Idlib today. Dont understand why Assad is not just pulling them out.




Why pull out ?

It doesn't make any sense to retreat from Idlib and invite terrorists to Latakia or Homs .

Syrian Army should keep terrorists busy in Idlib as long as they have a proper plan to counter future operations .


----------



## 500

5th June rebel progress:








The SiLent crY said:


> Why pull out ?
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to retreat from Idlib and invite terrorists to Latakia or Homs .
> 
> Syrian Army should keep terrorists busy in Idlib as long as they have a proper plan to counter future operations .


Because troops in Idlib have zero morale and are nothing but sitting ducks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> 5th June rebel progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because troops in Idlib have zero morale and are nothing but sitting ducks.




The morale can be easily boosted if Iran sends some forces to support them in Idlib . No need for a direct interference , Just holding the defensive lines in Idlib and Lataki and building a powerful defensive barrier in order to free many forces to take part in offensive operations .

Idlib might be against the government but Latakia and major cities prefer the government to Baghdadi and Joulani .

Fall of Syrian coast and Lebanon border is a red line for Iran and I will not be surprised to see Iranian forces there .


----------



## Bratva

raptor22 said:


> I am not here to discuss something that is obvious, a fake hadith narrated by a 6 years old kid to destroy image of Imam Ali (as) and claim that Abu bakr wasn't the one who Fatima (sa) was angered at him.... Therefore no farther discussion .....
> 
> 1: The hadith is against Quranic teachings which allow men to have more than one wife ...
> 2: There is no proof indicating present of daughter of Abu Jahl back then in Medina in that time actually she was in Mecca ...
> 3: The hadith was narrated only and only by a person by the name of "Mosavar ibn Mokharame" who was born two years after immigration ,,, it means he was 6 years old when the aforementioned incident took place in eighth years of immigration...
> 
> 
> View attachment 227240
> ​How on earth a 6 years old kid could become pubescent and "Mohtalem" .... Wasn't any one else probably one of those Sahabe (ra) around to narrate such a thing except him? I mean a 6 years old kid... you gotta be kidding me ... if there is another source the narration of this 6 years old kid could make it unreliable ...
> 
> View attachment 227244​4. The guy couldn't comprehend that he needed to cover himself up and you take him as a reliable source ? do you?
> 
> 5" The daughter of Abu Jahl was married already once he became Muslim by prophet (pbuh)....
> 
> View attachment 227243
> ​And the last one:
> 
> View attachment 227245​Have you heard this verses:
> 
> 1: 27:16 And Solomon inherited David.
> 2: 16:06 Who will inherit me and inherit from the family of Jacob. And make him, my Lord, pleasing [to You]."
> 
> And how on earth Umar and Abo bakr could inherit from their fathers and Fatima (sa) not? Fatima (sa)was a liar? Ali (as) was a liar when he gave testimony ? wasn't Fadak in the hands of Fatima (sa) in the time of prophet (pbuh) and was given to her by prophet (pbuh) himself?is that a new Bedaa that the one who owes something should bring evidence? The truth that Fatima (sa) was angry is attached , you can see it.
> 
> ​





If Hazrat Ali (RA)was angry with HAzrat Abu Bakr (RA) why did he married Abu Bakr (RA) wife and raised his son as his own after abu bakr death ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

atatwolf said:


> Iran is getting more and more extreme. My feeling is saying that they will destroy their own country at the end. They should be worrying about their own country instead of Assad or what not. With this behavior there won't be any deal with Iran. It is like a country that is being lead by children. They can't see further than their nose.


i actually think that the west encourages or welcomes Iranian meddling in Syria, just like the US knowingly handed over Iraq to the Shia/Iranian influence sphere when they disbanded everything related to the Baathists. I wouldn't be surprised if all of this isis mess was created or silently cheered by, especially, the US in order to re-draw the ME map in the long term (what we see now might just the beginning, who knows) through creating conflicts. this isis mess will pass, but the vacuum left behind by them (which seemingly are successfully being filled by especially the likes of YPG and KRG) and the increasing sunni-shia conflict will cause even more problems in the future, possibly leading to a conflict wherein Iran and its proxies stand against Saudi Arabia and its allies while the real benefactors will continue to be mostly non-ME actors. anyway, imo the west doesn't want a strong Iran, but neither wants it a weak Iran. It wants an Iran that is just strong enough to keep the Iran - Saudi Arabia rivalry intact, which would enable the West to continue to play divide and conquer and to keep them distracted away from Israel, but that's another topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You can share all these numbers with terrorist-sympathizers on cyber space, but they didn't show any 'bodies'. Yes there was casualties obviously, but don't throw numbers only because terrorists from a kilometer away say it is true. They shoot a missile and make up a number. Meanwhile, I have tens of pics of dead Nusra dogs which I can't share on this forum as you know. Actual dead bodies I mean, not a missile being shot from a kilometer away and cheering Allahu Akbar like clowns.
> 
> And yes, Hezbollah does have casualties in Qalamun, they are not super humans or anything else, they are also human with body and flesh. I never said they don't have casualties, I said terrorists and their supporters tend to exaggerate the numbers ridiculously. Based on terrorists Tweets in past month, I think nearly 1000-1500 Hezbollah have been killed and tens of others captured. But again, nothing to prove that, just pathetic Al-Qaeda propaganda.
> 
> As I have said earlier, that 'revolution' has went down to toilet, the most serious indication is that people like you are cheering for a terrorist group day and night to bring them freedom, but you are too stubborn to accept that. You'll get it eventually though.


lol
Nusra have posted pics of dead bodies of Hezbollah everywhere. And they didn't make up the number, they had a head count. If the heads fell immediately after impact, then they're dead. Plain and simple. 1 Guy could be seen running away from the 57mm AZP, but he fell after impact = dead. T-55 has 4 crew members, tank hit and knocked out (and since it's russian) = 4 dead. 12 heads fall down after ATGM impact = dead. Simple.
We don't exaggerate numbers at all. Considering everything is backed up with video and picture evidence. And you can call us terrorists all you want, matters what Syrians think of us, not what some Iranian who lives in his mother's basement thinks.
Revolution went down the toilet? Assad losing 3 cities in may is nothing then lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> The morale can be easily boosted if Iran sends some forces to support them in Idlib . No need for a direct interference , Just holding the defensive lines in Idlib and Lataki and building a powerful defensive barrier in order to free many forces to take part in offensive operations .
> 
> Idlib might be against the government but Latakia and major cities prefer the government to Baghdadi and Joulani .
> 
> Fall of Syrian coast and Lebanon border is a red line for Iran and I will not be surprised to see Iranian forces there .


Iran wont send (they always do proxy) and even if it sends it wont help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

usernameless said:


> i actually think that the west encourages or welcomes Iranian meddling in Syria, just like the US knowingly handed over Iraq to the Shia/Iranian influence sphere when they disbanded everything related to the Baathists. I wouldn't be surprised if all of this isis mess was created or silently cheered by, especially, the US in order to re-draw the ME map in the long term (what we see now might just the beginning, who knows) through creating conflicts. this isis mess will pass, but the vacuum left behind by them (which seemingly are successfully being filled by especially the likes of YPG and KRG) and the increasing sunni-shia conflict will cause even more problems in the future, possibly leading to a conflict wherein Iran and its proxies stand against Saudi Arabia and its allies while the real benefactors will continue to be mostly non-ME actors. anyway, imo the west doesn't want a strong Iran, but neither wants it a weak Iran. It wants an Iran that is just strong enough to keep the Iran - Saudi Arabia rivalry intact, which would enable the West to continue to play divide and conquer and to keep them distracted away from Israel, but that's another topic.


Without Iran's logistical support US invasion of Iraq and Afghanistan the invasion would have been impossible. I agree that they constantly use Iran and they are dangerously playing this game. Eventually the master will turn on his slave just like they turned on Saddam, Assad, Kadaffi... Eventually US will also turn on the Mullah. The international markets still rally on Iranian energy. When the international markets have alternative energy from other countries it will be Iran's turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

atatwolf said:


> Without Iran's logistical support US invasion of Iraq and Afghanistan would have been impossible. I agree that they constantly use Iran and they are dangerously playing this game. Eventually the master will turn on his slave just like they turned on Saddam, Assad, Kadaffi... Eventually US will also turn on the Mullah. The international markets still rally on Iranian energy. When the international markets have alternative energy from other countries it will be Iran's turn.



Okay, NATO member.


----------



## atatwolf

Madali said:


> Okay, NATO member.


Turkey was against the invasion of Iraq... while Iran was for the invasion of Iraq by the Americans. I know in Mullahstan facts are not appreciated but I like to remind you we are on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Okay, NATO member.


Funny because in a pew research center poll something like 70% of Turks didn't support NATO.






Rebels have destroyed 10 Tanks today. 7 in Idlib and 3 in Aleppo, against both Assad and ISIS. Most destroyed by TOW.





Hafez: Sold the Golan to Israel.
Bashar: Sold Syria to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

I think Nusra will find it harder and harder if they try to approach the coast. Baath support is insanely high in the coast. Fighting there would be as hard if not harder than fighting in Israel. For Nustra, compared to the coast, Idlib is a walk in the park.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> I think Nusra will find it harder and harder if they try to approach the coast. Baath support is insanely high in the coast. Fighting there would be as hard if not harder than fighting in Israel. For Nustra, compared to the coast, Idlib is a walk in the park.


Not really insanely high. Among the Alawites? Yes. Among the many Sunnis who live there still? Not really. Not that they can do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not really insanely high. Among the Alawites? Yes. Among the many Sunnis who live there still? Not really. Not that they can do anything about it.




I think coast is impossible for Nusra to take. It would be harder than fighting Israel. If Nusra does make it to the coast, expect full Iranian military intervention, and it won't be pretty.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> I think coast is impossible for Nusra to take. It would be harder than fighting Israel. If Nusra does make it to the coast, expect full Iranian military intervention, and it won't be pretty.


Impossible for Nusra to take? Yes. Impossible for rebels to take? No. Especially if they do the smart thing and advance on Homs and Hama first, which would cut off supply line entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Impossible for Nusra to take? Yes. Impossible for rebels to take? No. Especially if they do the smart thing and advance on Homs and Hama first, which would cut off supply line entirely.




Homs, Hama, western Aleppo, Daraa, those are all red lines. Touch any of those and Iran and Iraq will militarily intervene, and it won't be pretty.


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Impossible for Nusra to take? Yes. Impossible for rebels to take? No. Especially if they do the smart thing and advance on Homs and Hama first, which would cut off supply line entirely.



How high would you rank the possibility of normal Sunni rebels living peacefully with Alawites? Sure there should be some hatred because of the Ba'ath regime, but is there a lot of takfirism in normal sunni Syrian circles? (genuine question). I suppose you don't want Nusra or other hard core islamists to rule Syria? How high is the chance that moderate normal Sunni rebels can defeat those extremists if Assad was toppled? Thanks.


----------



## Superboy

IR-TR said:


> How high would you rank the possibility of normal Sunni rebels living peacefully with Alawites? Sure there should be some hatred because of the Ba'ath regime, but is there a lot of takfirism in normal sunni Syrian circles? (genuine question). I suppose you don't want Nusra or other hard core islamists to rule Syria? How high is the chance that moderate normal Sunni rebels can defeat those extremists if Assad was toppled? Thanks.




In case you hadn't noticed, this Dr Thrax is the biggest cheerleader of Nusra out there. And Nusra being a Qaeda terror group in the US where he lives, he could easily be caught by the FBI and imprisoned.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Homs, Hama, western Aleppo, Daraa, those are all red lines. Touch any of those and Iran and Iraq will militarily intervene, and it won't be pretty.


lol
Iraq has a shitty army, no worry there.
Iran has shitty commanders, no worry there.
Neither are willing to "militarily interevene."
Dara'a and Western Aleppo will be taken soon, mark my words.



IR-TR said:


> How high would you rank the possibility of normal Sunni rebels living peacefully with Alawites? Sure there should be some hatred because of the Ba'ath regime, but is there a lot of takfirism in normal sunni Syrian circles? (genuine question). I suppose you don't want Nusra or other hard core islamists to rule Syria? How high is the chance that moderate normal Sunni rebels can defeat those extremists if Assad was toppled? Thanks.


99%. Rebels, even Jolani himself said no harm will come unto Alawites if they do not support the regime. Genuine Takfirism is not normal, at all. Extremists will die out on their own.



Superboy said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, this Dr Thrax is the biggest cheerleader of Nusra out there. And Nusra being a Qaeda terror group in the US where he lives, he could easily be caught by the FBI and imprisoned.


It's funny because I've criticized Nusra many times and have stated openly that I dislike their leadership. They've done many bad things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Believe me or not, if Nusra can't beat Israel, then Nusra can't beat Assad. Plain and simple. Assad is more powerful than Israel. 10 years from now, 20 years from now, it don't matter. Assad cannot be beat. Not even the day Dr Thrax dies of old age.


----------



## SALMAN F

Superboy said:


> Homs, Hama, western Aleppo, Daraa, those are all red lines. Touch any of those and Iran and Iraq will militarily intervene, and it won't be pretty.


Assad will fall and no one can do shit about it get over with it and stop supporting murders

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Assad will fall and no one can do shit about it get over with it and stop supporting murders




Assad is annoying as hell. Can't stand that guy. Need someone who has more fiber on his body.


----------



## IR-TR

Dr. Thrax, why are you quoting Nusra's leader? I've seen the interview. He said we'll leave the Alawites alone if they convert to Sunnism. Pretty much is a takfiri no? I can even support the normal Syrian rebels minus ISIS and Nusra. Problem is, how the hell do we know if they can be defeated by the moderates?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Believe me or not, if Nusra can't beat Israel, then Nusra can't beat Assad. Plain and simple. Assad is more powerful than Israel. 10 years from now, 20 years from now, it don't matter. Assad cannot be beat. Not even the day Dr Thrax dies of old age.


Are you really that stupid?
If Assad's army can be beaten by a bunch of self-trained army defectors, civilian volunteers, and some foreigners, then he is nowhere as strong as Israel. Stupidest thing I've seen said by anyone here. (Besides DSI lol)
Israel is 11th strongest in the world, and by far strongest in the Middle East. If you think Assad is stronger then them, you must be smoking some great Marijuana.



IR-TR said:


> Dr. Thrax, why are you quoting Nusra's leader? I've seen the interview. He said we'll leave the Alawites alone if they convert to Sunnism. Pretty much is a takfiri no? I can even support the normal Syrian rebels minus ISIS and Nusra. Problem is, how the hell do we know if they can be defeated by the moderates?


He won't be able to do anything to Alawites. Not on Rebel's watch, as long as the commanders still have their humanity in them (after seeing so much bloodshed in Aleppo and Idlib due to regime airstrikes, many people have seen death as an everyday thing, on a mass scale.) True he said he wanted them to convert to Sunnism, but he can't force them. But they'll convert alone once Nusra comes on their doorstep, because they'll be shitting their pants. Not that I support that.
They can be defeated by moderates because 1.) Most Nusra members are Syrians who want to see the war end 2.) Rebels as a whole are much, much stronger than Nusra and 3.) Golani said he will want to see a unified Syria, meaning he won't fight rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

So is Iran deploying any troops? If we take recent reports with seriousness, activating defense pact means whatever happens will be made public. So it can only mean that Iran is deploying troops. Advisers are no 'surprise' as they already are present in Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> So is Iran deploying any troops? If we take recent reports with seriousness, activating defense pact means whatever happens will be made public. So it can only mean that Iran is deploying troops. Advisers are no 'surprise' as they already are present in Syria.


Some saying 15,000, some saying 20,000. Considering SAA is already the Iranian army, won't be any different. And because of incompetence of Iranian commanders, this should be a breeze Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Some saying 15,000, some saying 20,000. Considering SAA is already the Iranian army, won't be any different. And because of incompetence of Iranian commanders, this should be a breeze Inshallah.



They can't make any significant gains with that amount. My guess is they will deploy in vital routes for regime. If they're able to hold on for next month they might experiment with some offensives in Idlib province or Hama/Homs. If the results are bad, Iran will probably give up on Syria. Or deploy many more troops. Which is unlikely. So their next move will be based elsewhere, probably in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Killed two birds with one arrow or should i say one TOW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


>


Basanqul and Mahambel also taken this morning.

Some ghanima:







Superboy said:


> I think Nusra will find it harder and harder if they try to approach the coast. Baath support is insanely high in the coast. Fighting there would be as hard if not harder than fighting in Israel. For Nustra, compared to the coast, Idlib is a walk in the park.


Yes so far all towns and villages taken in Idlib were Sunni and pro-rebel (except Alawi Ishtabraq).

Today rebels took Basanqul and Mahambel - two last large Sunni villages in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## United

Superboy said:


> I think Nusra will find it harder and harder if they try to approach the coast. Baath support is insanely high in the coast. Fighting there would be as hard if not harder than fighting in Israel. For Nustra, compared to the coast, Idlib is a walk in the park.




r u trying to say the whole syrian coast is a millitary target?

alawites have been ruling and committing mass horrific atrocities over syria for a long time its just matter of time when alawite blood dry out


In Syria's war, Alawites pay heavy price for loyalty to Bashar al-Assad - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Today rebels took Basanqul and Mahambel - two last large Sunni villages in Idlib.


Sorry. Frikka is actually also pro rebel village. I did not know that.











So only 3 large villages remained in Idlib for Assad:

2 loyal Shia (Fuah and Kafriya).
1 pro-rebel Sunni (Frikka).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

How long before we see an offensive in Hama? 

@Dr.Thrax @others


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Basanqul and Mahambel also taken this morning.


It's pretty obvious that they (SAA command) have given up on Idlib, they just stayed in those areas only to be there. It's pretty clear that the soldiers were ordered from before to retreat in case there is an attack, without putting up much fight. Even if each soldier had shot 5 bullets, it would take much longer to capture the area. There is basically no resistance. It's a bit weird though. It all started from fall of Idlib itself.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> How long before we see an offensive in Hama?
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @others


Rebel leadership is split on decisions. Some want an offensive on Latakia, others on Aleppo, and others on Hama. Most wise choice would be Aleppo -> Hama -> Homs. Now Latakia and Tartus would be much easier (yet still difficult) once they get cut off from Damascus, which itself would be under attack by then (as Dara'a rebels would've taken Dara'a by then most likely.)
Rebel advance in Idlib so far:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Starting with Aleppo seems a good choice . there are many strategic issues not only territories too that can afford to ease victory.
A proof Assad troops using barrel bombing and see how it is accurate ...
damned i cannot understand the guys sending these bombs ... they have any morality ???


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> Starting with Aleppo seems a good choice . there are many strategic issues not only territories too that can afford to ease victory.
> A proof Assad troops using barrel bombing and see how it is accurate ...
> damned i cannot understand the guys sending these bombs ... they have any morality ???


No morality. When I say Alawites have a war-like culture I'm not kidding. Most of the air force is alawites for a reason.
Let me give you history on Alawites: Before french occupation, Alawites would raid Sunni villages, steal, and rape. During French occupation, the raids toned down a bit but they still did them, but under the orders of the French, as the Darak (Police) were under the control of the French, and the majority of them were Alawites. Alawites lost control under the new republic, hence the power grab in 1963/1970. And their barbarity was again displayed in 1980, 1981, 1982, and recent times.
They have no morals, their morals are "we are superior to everyone else."
But we're still obligated to forgive them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hussein

even DeGaulle forgave the fascists who collaborated with nazis in France
forgiveness is important. it is essential to rebuild a country. and it shows you are the civilized ones  not imitating barbarian attitude of Asad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Assad will fall and no one can do shit about it get over with it and stop supporting murders



Assad is fighting against the terrorists who are not really friendly with you and your government too.

Iraqis have always lacked vision and that's a big problem .

If those so called Sunni terrorists defeat Syrian Army , They will head towards Iraq to clear the Rafidah , Majoosi dirt from their ummah and your country will be the nextremizts target for the Caliphates .

So please use your fucking head before opening your fucking mouth.

I suggest you to watch Joulani's interview .


----------



## Hack-Hook

atatwolf said:


> Turkey was against the invasion of Iraq... while Iran was for the invasion of Iraq by the Americans. I know in Mullahstan facts are not appreciated but I like to remind you we are on PDF.


And incidentally the path foreign forces choose for attacking Iraq in 2003 was 3root .
From Persian gulf 
From Kuwait
From turkey 

See no Iran. So go and grow up .

Well I didn't here anything but I wonder has the guys who claimed Iran defence pact with Syria is going to be activated heard anything


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> even DeGaulle forgave the fascists who collaborated with nazis in France
> forgiveness is important. it is essential to rebuild a country. and it shows you are the civilized ones  not imitating barbarian attitude of Asad.



With that logic , Iranians should forgive MEK that killed 17000 civilians, leave alone siding with Saddam and directly attacking Iranians .

Or Iraqis should forgive the traitors in Tikrit who sided with ISIS and handed 1900 youth to be slaughtered .

If they don't forgive , they're not civilized !


----------



## Hussein

The SiLent crY said:


> With that logic , Iranians should forgive MEK that killed 17000 civilians, leave alone siding with Saddam and directly attacking Iranians .
> 
> Or Iraqis should forgive the traitors in Tikrit who sided with ISIS and handed 1900 youth to be slaughtered .
> 
> If they don't forgive , they're not civilized !


it is different . 
forgiveness is for a communauty, is for an important part of the society: it helps build the country 
MeK is a sect , fanatics: they cannot integrate the society . they don't want . same for IS.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> it is different .
> forgiveness is for a communauty, is for an important part of the society: it helps build the country
> MeK is a sect , fanatics: they cannot integrate the society . they don't want . same for IS.



MEK had too many supporters in 80 and that's undeniable .

Don't forget that fanatics are a part of the society especially in ME and I don't see any difference between them and Fascists .


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It's pretty obvious that they (SAA command) have given up on Idlib, they just stayed in those areas only to be there. It's pretty clear that the soldiers were ordered from before to retreat in case there is an attack, without putting up much fight. Even if each soldier had shot 5 bullets, it would take much longer from Nus-Rats to capture the area. There is basically no resistance. It's a bit weird though. It all started from fall of Idlib itself.


They are just sitting ducks there. Losing people and tanks in each retreat for nothing.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> They are just sitting ducks there. Losing people and tanks in each retreat for nothing.


Shh, don't give them ideas. We like it the way it is 



Hussein said:


> even DeGaulle forgave the fascists who collaborated with nazis in France
> forgiveness is important. it is essential to rebuild a country. and it shows you are the civilized ones  not imitating barbarian attitude of Asad.


Ah you took my ending message in the wrong way. I meant we're still obligated to forgive them because that's what Islam orders.
Ghanimah in Idlib:




2 T-62s, a T-55, a BMP-1, BMP-1 ambulance, 57mm AZP on a Ural, a BRDM-2, and a Ural truck.

Rebels have killed 20 ISIS fighters in Al Sheikh Rih town in Northern Aleppo and have taken the town.

Rebels have taken al Haddadin in Aleppo and have made multiple gains in the Jabal al Akrad area in Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shh, don't give them ideas. We like it the way it is
> 
> 
> Ah you took my ending message in the wrong way. I meant we're still obligated to forgive them because that's what Islam orders.
> Ghanimah in Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 T-62s, a T-55, a BMP-1, BMP-1 ambulance, 57mm AZP on a Ural, a BRDM-2, and a Ural truck.
> 
> Rebels have killed 20 ISIS fighters in Al Sheikh Rih town in Northern Aleppo and have taken the town.
> 
> Rebels have taken al Haddadin in Aleppo and have made multiple gains in the Jabal al Akrad area in Latakia.




FSA is all going to be killed by ISIS. Every single one of them. And I'll be loving every moment of it.


----------



## dearhypocrite

Superboy said:


> FSA is all going to be killed by ISIS. Every single one of them. And I'll be loving every moment of it.



are you ISIS supporter? you are really enjoy someone been killed, are you psychopath?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Sad war, whole country destroyed, million of lives ruined. I wonder how much longer this will go on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hakan said:


> Sad war, whole country destroyed, million of lives ruined. I wonder how much longer this will go on?




20 years probably


----------



## United

Nice to see more members are camping against Assad and his terrorist groups.

anyhow closer look at previous video i posted






Killing 3 birds with one arrow 

TOW campaign has been very successful

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dearhypocrite

United said:


> Nice to see more members are camping against Assad and his terrorist groups.
> 
> anyhow closer look at previous video i posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 3 birds with one arrow
> 
> TOW campaign has been very successful



efficient as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> FSA is all going to be killed by ISIS. Every single one of them. And I'll be loving every moment of it.


He says as the rebels have retaken most territory ISIS has taken in Northern Aleppo and ISIS is now on the defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Is Sadr's Abbas brigade still in Syria?


----------



## Superboy

Syrian army recaptured Hasakah city from ISIS

ISIL losing ground in parts of Iraq and Syria - Al Jazeera English

Assad the butcher drops barrel bombs on civilians indiscriminately


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syrian army recaptured Hasakah city from ISIS
> 
> ISIL losing ground in parts of Iraq and Syria - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Assad the butcher drops barrel bombs on civilians indiscriminately


Hasakah was never captured by ISIS. They took two checkpoints. "Recaptured" is a strong word.
And a change in personality there, finally accepting Assad kills civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

*Incredible moment elated Syrian women rip off strict Islamic robes and headscarves after escaping religious persecution under ISIS*

*Exclusive video shows women removing robes after escaping from ISIS*
*Men, women and children arrive in Kurdish-controlled territory in Syria*
*Witness said women were 'feeling cheerful and joyful for being finally free'*
By JENNY STANTON FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 18:26 EST, 5 June 2015 | UPDATED: 08:55 EST, 6 June 2015

This is the incredible moment elated Syrian women tear off their black shapeless robes as they enter Kurdish-controlled territory after fleeing for their lives from the clutches of Islamic State.

In two video clips released exclusively to MailOnline, men, women and children are seen celebrating their arrival in Rojava in the north of the country.

Two women pull off their robes to reveal colourful dresses while another removes her headscarf and lets it fly away in the wind after escaping religious persecution under ISIS.





Freedom: A Syrian woman tears off her shapeless black robe as she enters Kurdish-controlled territory





Elation: Men, women and children celebrate their arrival in Rojava after fleeing from the clutches of ISIS

Syria-based freelance journalist Jack Shahine watched as the refugees arrived in the area close to Tel Abyad and about 40 miles east of Kobane. 

He told MailOnline: 'These women, children and men are fleeing ISIS controlled area and as soon as reaching Kurdish YPG (People's Protection Units) controlled areas they remove the black Burkas obliged by ISIS, breathing freedom again.

'These women started to remove blackness, feeling cheerful and joyful for being finally free.'

The footage was filmed by Shervan Derwish, a cameraman and the spokesman for the Euphrates Volcano Operation Room - established by the Kurdish YPG and Free Syrian Army to target the Islamic extremists.

Meanwhile this week, ISIS militants have launched a major attack on the predominantly Kurdish city of Hassakeh in northeastern Syria, according to activists and Syrian state media.





A woman removes her robe revealing a bright green dress as she crosses into Kurdish-controlled territory





The incredible footage was filmed close to Tel Abyad in Syria and was released exclusively to MailOnline





A Syrian woman raises her arms in the air as she celebrates escaping from ISIS and arriving in Rojava, Syria

It was in an apparent attempt to reverse some of the advances made recently by Kurdish fighters in the northeastern Syrian province. 

Kurdish fighters have captured dozens of towns and villages there with the help of US-led airstrikes and are getting close to Tel Abyad, a major Islamic State-held border town near Turkey.

The extremists launched the push on the city of Hassakeh, which is split between government forces and Kurdish defenders, on Tuesday night.

Syrian state television said extremists are battling for control of a juvenile prison still under construction on Hassakeh's southern edge and have so far attacked it with five suicide car bombs.

The TV report said government warplanes have struck the ISIS stronghold of Shaddadeh, south of Hassakeh.





Syria-based freelance journalist Jack Shahine watched as the refugees arrived in the area and said they were 'joyful for being finally free'






Women raise their hands in the air with smiles on the faces as they arrive in Kurdish-controlled territory

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the Syrian air force is also taking part in the battle around Hassakeh and that ISIS gunmen have entered the prison building.

The group said dozens of fighters were killed on both sides, adding that IS brought reinforcements of about 400 fighters from the nearby province of Deir el-Zour.

Activists also reported intense fighting Wednesday in the northern Aleppo province between ISIS fighters and other insurgent groups including al-Qaida's branch in Syria, the Nusra Front.

ISIS has been on the offensive in the area where they captured several towns and villages over the past days.


[see movies in original article]
Read more: Syrian women rip off strict Islamic robes and headscarves after escaping ISIS | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
[h/t: pjmedia]


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Really great documentary on rebel victories in Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yazp

Check out the spaced armor on this T72 [correct me if i'm wrong] If the Syrians upgrade their tanks, Those BGM and Kornet mercenaries can kiss their camels a***** and dollars goodbye!

>inb4 hate


----------



## SipahSalar

Yazp said:


> Check out the spaced armor on this T72 [correct me if i'm wrong] If the Syrians upgrade their tanks, Those BGM and Kornet mercenaries can kiss their camels a***** and dollars goodbye!
> 
> >inb4 hate
> 
> View attachment 228378


Caged armor is not good at stopping ATGM's. Might be able to stop RPG-7 rounds. For real protection you need reactive armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Check out the spaced armor on this T72 [correct me if i'm wrong] If the Syrians upgrade their tanks, Those BGM and Kornet mercenaries can kiss their camels a***** and dollars goodbye!
> 
> >inb4 hate
> 
> View attachment 228378


Except this "inb4 hate" doesn't make sense.
Those tanks are worthless, 2 were destroyed in Jobar on their first deployment. So your entire hypothesis out the window. Useless armor, useless crew, useless Assadists.



SipahSalar said:


> Caged armor is not good at stopping ATGM's. Might be able to stop RPG-7 rounds. For real protection you need reactive armor.


Still didn't stop the RPGs in Jobar lol. Crews got fried.

Source for that:
Oryx Blog: The Republican Guard's armour upgrades: Products of a Four Year War
In short: Your post is bad and your support of a mass-murdering dictator is bad. The tank is horrible if it got destroyed in CQB, even though that's what the "armor package" was designed for.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> And incidentally the path foreign forces choose for attacking Iraq in 2003 was 3root .
> From Persian gulf
> From Kuwait
> *From turkey*



Cut the crap farsi..... i'm so sick of your lies in every thread....

To all Farsis, it's enough with your BS, think twice before letting go of the word "Turkey" from your mouth or i will bury you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

SipahSalar said:


> Caged armor is not good at stopping ATGM's. Might be able to stop RPG-7 rounds. For real protection you need reactive armor.



if you say so...







Dr.Thrax said:


> Except this "inb4 hate" doesn't make sense.
> Those tanks are worthless, 2 were destroyed in Jobar on their first deployment. So your entire hypothesis out the window. Useless armor, useless crew, useless Assadists.In short: Your post is bad and your support of a mass-murdering dictator is bad. The tank is horrible if it got destroyed in CQB, even though that's what the "armor package" was designed for.


I don't support Assad, 
Nor do I support the Israeli funded millitia who degrade Islam, 
nor the Turkish mercenaries, 
Nor the Shia Mercenaries.
And for the second part, You're entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine.


----------



## SipahSalar

Yazp said:


> if you say so...
> View attachment 228403
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Assad, Nor do I support the Israeli funded millitia assholes who degrade Islam nor the Turkish mercenaries, Nor the Shia Mercenaries.
> And for the second part, You're entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine.


Not good does not mean it's not used for something, it just means it's not effective.


----------



## Yazp

SipahSalar said:


> Not good does not mean it's not used for something, it just means it's not effective.


_"Spaced armor:
The first sheet of armour serves to detonate the shaped charge before the secondary sheet of armour .
This means that the jet of hot gasses for said shaped charge forms its' focus short of the secondary sheet of armour , and thus penetration is negated."_

Still works _tough. _Why do you think we're upgrading our Zarrar tanks to have Spaced armor?


Superboy said:


> Syrian army recaptured Hasakah city from ISIS
> 
> ISIL losing ground in parts of Iraq and Syria - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Assad the butcher drops barrel bombs on civilians indiscriminately



I agree that he might use barrel bombs but which part of this looks like a bloody barrel bomb to you?
.


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Cut the crap farsi..... i'm so sick of your lies in every thread....
> 
> To all Farsis, it's enough with your BS, think twice before letting go of the word "Turkey" from your mouth or i will bury you....



What if I want to order a Turkey Sandwich? Will you still bury me or do I have to say it with sign language?


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> What if I want to order a Turkey Sandwich? Will you still bury me or do I have to say it with sign language?


Don't lie about my country. I want nothing more.

If you don't know, ask...we will help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Don't lie about my country. I want nothing more.
> 
> If you don't know, ask...we will help you.



Turks keep insulting us by claiming that we Iranians supported the US invasion of Iraq, when Turkey is not only part of NATO, but Iranians here claim that Turkey provide the route for USA to enter Iraq.

We don't usually bring this up but Turks here do. They keep insulting us as being hand in hand with USA, while you guys are part of NATO. We don't say anything about this, but when you try to bring it up, it seems a bit funny to us. Like Arab countries claiming Iran is working with USA, while they actually have US Army Bases hosted in their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> urks keep insulting us by claiming that we Iranians supported the US invasion of Iraq, when Turkey is not only part of NATO, but Iranians here claim that Turkey provide the route for USA to enter Iraq.


I don't know and said nothing about "Iranians supported the US invasion of Iraq, "

If Iranians are claiming that Turkey provided safe passage to USA, they should prove it.

*Turkey's parliament has narrowly failed to approve the deployment of US troops on its territory for a possible war with neighbouring Iraq*
*BBC NEWS | Europe | Turkey upsets US military plans
*
Forget providing route, we didn't allow US troops to deploy on Turkey.....I don't know what Iranians are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

FSA Southern Front rebels captured the second largest army base in southern Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608228584235278336

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## United

Ahrar al-Sham score devastating direct hit on a regime APC in ""Latakia"" province,







*FSA fires large Grad missile barrage against Brigade 52 *







*FSA fighters within Liberated Brigade 52*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Ghanima in 52th brigade. Two BMP-1 + 1 BMP ambulance.






Beside 52th brigade rebels claim liberation of 3 villages.






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> Ghanima in 52th brigade. Two BMP-1 + 1 BMP ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside 52th brigade rebels claim liberation of 3 villages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


The Israeli here seems pretty keen on the Rebel victory, How....

intriguing... May I ask you a question?

What benefit does Israel get with the fall of Assad's government?


----------



## Saho

After 5 years, this tyrannical monster destroyed the country, killed over 500k civilians or God knows it could be over 1 million and forced 10 million out who are in miserable condition.

Do you think Syrians will be pleased to see the so called "Friend of Syria" exiling him to live in a 5 star Russian mansion in Moscow and seeing that these so called int'l community who only care about Da'esh and not the monster who have done 99% of the damage in Syria. Absolutely disgusting..

G7 summit: President Assad could face exile in Russia and the West's plan to tackle Isis in Syria - Middle East - World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

I don't get the retreats to the Coast areas or talk about partitioning the country. If the SAA collapses and Iran deploys militias in the Coast area, it will only be matter of time they lose the coast. It's not possible to partition the country and momentum is swinging towards rebels. If Hama/Homs are lost then partition talk will be history. Right now it doesn't seem like IS is making any moves towards Damascus or south Homs. FSA meanwhile is targeting Homs/Damascus highway. Daraa rebels could be first people to turn tide against capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Cut the crap farsi..... i'm so sick of your lies in every thread....
> 
> To all Farsis, it's enough with your BS, think twice before letting go of the word "Turkey" from your mouth or i will bury you....


You are tired or not of farsis the fact remain that after initial objection turkey government opened its air for Bush and Co.



> The 2nd Battalion of the U.S. 5th Special Forces Group, United States Army Special Forces (Green Berets) conducted reconnaissance in the cities of Basra, Karbala and various other locations.[155]
> 
> In the North, the 10th Special Forces Group (10th SFG) and CIA paramilitary officers from their Special Activities Division had the mission of aiding the Kurdish parties, the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan and the Kurdistan Democratic Party, de facto rulers of Iraqi Kurdistan since 1991, and employing them against the 13 Iraqi Divisions located near Kirkuk and Mosul.[156][157] Turkey had officially prohibited any Coalition troops from using their bases or airspace, so lead elements of the 10th SFG had to make a detour infiltration; their flight was supposed to take four hours but instead took ten.[157]
> 
> Hours after the first of such flights, Turkey did allow the use of its air space and the rest of the 10th SFG infiltrated in. The preliminary mission was to destroy the base of the Kurdish terrorist group Ansar al-Islam, believed to be linked to al-Qaeda. Concurrent and follow-on missions involved attacking and fixing Iraqi forces in the north, thus preventing their deployment to the southern front and the main effort of the invasion.[157]



Turkey Grants Allies Airspace Rights - latimes


----------



## Falcon29

.............
*Rami* ‏@RamiAlLolah  2m2 minutes ago
[HASHTAG]#ISIS[/HASHTAG] is encircling Brigade 67 in [HASHTAG]#Homs[/HASHTAG] and advancing towards the industrial city of [HASHTAG]#Hisyah[/HASHTAG].. #*Syria*
...........
*The Syrian Observer* ‏@observesyria  10m10 minutes ago
Ahrar Al-Sham: we will extend operations to Aleppo, Hama or the coast – we have many options #*Syria* http://sobsrvr.com/Lr85MLQS via @observesyria
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Can some one post updated maps of major cities, Idlib, Daraa, Aleppo


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After IS advance in eastern Suweida, and rebel advance in western Suweida, Assad gangs started retreating from Suweida, leaving Druzes to their fate.

Large convoys of soldiers and equipments seen on the road from Suweida to Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> After IS advance in eastern Suweida, and rebel advance in western Suweida, Assad gangs started retreating from Suweida, leaving Druzes to their fate.
> 
> Large convoys of soldiers and equipments seen on the road from Suweida to Damascus.



I don't see any IS presence in Suweida, is this map accurate?Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I doubt SAA fled Suwaida and dropped all their defenses in such a big city so to allow Daraa rebels offensive into Damascus within hours/days if such news is true....


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> I don't see any IS presence in Suweida, is this map accurate?Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I doubt SAA fled Suwaida and dropped all their defenses in such a big city so to allow Daraa rebels offensive into Damascus within hours/days if such news is true....



Assad gangs transfer important military equipments and historical artifacts from Suweida to Damascus. Not full tactical retreat.  yet.

Another news: SAA retreated from Jazal Gas Field, Homs.

----
SITUATION IN SUWEIDA:

Thalah Airbase under siege by rebels.

And villages lying in the far northeast of Suweida City are in the hands of IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Good animal hunting today in Ra'as Baalbek


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608318213068353538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608318094013001728


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> Assad gangs transfer important military equipments and historical artifacts from Suweida to Damascus. Not full tactical retreat.  yet.
> 
> Another news: SAA retreated from Jazal Gas Field, Homs.
> 
> ----
> SITUATION IN SUWEIDA:
> 
> Thalah Airbase under siege by rebels.
> 
> And villages lying in the far northeast of Suweida City are in the hands of IS.
> 
> View attachment 228587



Thanks for map.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

IS suicide bomber killed 14 Kurdish Asayesh members in Qahtaniyah, Hasakah Province.

Assyrian Khabour Guards laid down their weapons and quit fighting IS after YPG/PKK threat aimed against them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608333701521539072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608336793973465090
After making a touristic visit to Syria, PKK terrorists returned to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

In a new video released by the Islamic State, the jihadist group shows the capture of the ancient city of Palmyra, also known as Tadmur in Arabic.

During the video, at least one US-made BGM-71 TOW anti-tank missile is seen being used against Syrian regime troops near the city.

The Islamic State took full control of the city after a weeklong offensive two weeks ago.

At least 462 civilians, 241 government troops, and 150 Islamic State fighters were killed in the fighting in and around Palmyra since May 13, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights. The jihadist group also took over several nearby towns and the Jazal oil field. [For more on this, see _LWJ _report, Islamic State seizes Syrian city of Palmyra.]

This is not the first time the Islamic State has shown with TOWs. Last December, the jihadist group also published photos showing its forces using TOW missiles against Free Syrian Army (FSA) forces in the Damascus countryside.

The United States has supplied several FSA groups with TOW missiles, which have sometimes fallen into the hands of jihadist groups or have been used to assist jihadist groups. The TOW used in Palmyra was likely captured from battles with the FSA in other parts of Syria.

At least one TOW missile was used by the Al Nusrah Front, al Qaeda’s official branch in Syria, in that group’s offensive on Wadi al Daif in the northwestern province of Idlib. The al Qaeda branch also publicized the usage of TOWs during its capture of Idlib city. [For more on this, see _LWJ_ reports Al Nusrah Front uses American-made anti-tank missile in Idlib, Al Nusrah Front video showcases more American-made TOW missiles, Al Qaeda and allies form coalition to battle Syrian regime in Idlib.]




The Long War Journal

Last October, many FSA groups assisted the Al Nusrah Front and Ahrar al Sham, an al Qaeda ally, in southern Syria with TOWs. Soon after, the now-defunct Hazm Movement posted a video of its fighters utilizing TOWs in support of Jaish al Muhajireen wal Ansar (JMA) in Aleppo.

The Chechen group considers itself to be the Syrian branch of the Caucasus Emirate, an al Qaeda-linked jihadist organization that operates in the North Caucasus. Jaish al Islam, a member of the Islamic Front coalition, which heavily fights alongside Al Nusrah, has also recently published a video of its forces using a TOW in the Qalamoon mountains near Lebanon.

Many FSA groups taking part in the current offensive in Idlib province have also published footage of TOWs being used to support such groups as Al Nusrah, JMA, Ahrar al Sham, and many other al Qaeda-linked jihadist groups.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Difference between Assadists and Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Good one from Not a Spy:








Yazp said:


> The Israeli here seems pretty keen on the Rebel victory, How....
> 
> intriguing... May I ask you a question?
> 
> What benefit does Israel get with the fall of Assad's government?


I'm only reporting news.



Falcon29 said:


> I don't see any IS presence in Suweida, is this map accurate?Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I doubt SAA fled Suwaida and dropped all their defenses in such a big city so to allow Daraa rebels offensive into Damascus within hours/days if such news is true....


Wiki map is pretty accurate. Little pro Assad, although there are some pro rebel mistakes too, like Sasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> Good one from Not a Spy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only reporting news.
> 
> 
> Wiki map is pretty accurate. Little pro Assad, although there are some pro rebel mistakes too, like Sasa.


I'm aware of that, but just as a general question. 
What do you think Israel gets from bringing down Assad?


----------



## azzo

Yazp said:


> I'm aware of that, but just as a general question.
> What do you think Israel gets from bringing down Assad?



- Being anti-Assad means being Anti-Iran.

- Making sure that message is heard across the world.

- Stopping Iranian influence from spreading any further.

- Cutting the lifeline of the Iranian militia (Hezbollat) residing on their border.

- Stopping the influx of people joining ISIS to counter Assad's atrocities.

- More stability, since a 1 VS 1 is better than a three-way.

- More (*real*) focus on ISIS, instead of them being used by Assad, Iran, and others as a pressuring tool against the west (If you think we're bad, just look at the alternative) like how they're being used in Syria and Iraq to ease off the Global pressure on Assad's regime and Hashd militia. And with Iran in the Nuclear talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

azzo said:


> - Being anti-Assad means being Anti-Iran.
> 
> - Making sure that message is heard across the world.
> 
> - Stopping Iranian influence from spreading any further.
> 
> - Cutting the lifeline of the Iranian militia (Hezbollat) residing on their border.
> 
> - Stopping the influx of people joining ISIS to counter Assad's atrocities.
> 
> - More stability, since a 1 VS 1 is better than a three-way.
> 
> - More (*real*) focus on ISIS, instead of them being used by Assad, Iran, and others as a pressuring tool against the west (If you think we're bad, just look at the alternative) like how they're being used in Syria and Iraq to ease off the Global pressure on Assad's regime and Hashd militia. And with Iran in the Nuclear talks.


Thing is, once Hezbollah and Iranian influence die out, Israel is forgetting their next door neighbor to the NorthWest isn't too keen on their treatment of Palestinians and the Holy Land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Will the votes for HDP in Turkey make YPG stronger?


----------



## Yazp

azzo said:


> - Being anti-Assad means being Anti-Iran.
> 
> - Making sure that message is heard across the world.
> 
> - Stopping Iranian influence from spreading any further.
> 
> - Cutting the lifeline of the Iranian militia (Hezbollat) residing on their border.
> 
> - Stopping the influx of people joining ISIS to counter Assad's atrocities.
> 
> - More stability, since a 1 VS 1 is better than a three-way.
> 
> - More (*real*) focus on ISIS, instead of them being used by Assad, Iran, and others as a pressuring tool against the west (If you think we're bad, just look at the alternative) like how they're being used in Syria and Iraq to ease off the Global pressure on Assad's regime and Hashd militia. And with Iran in the Nuclear talks.



I was specifically asking the Israeli, Not a Saudi...


----------



## -SINAN-

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Will the votes for HDP in Turkey make YPG stronger?


Expect some serious change in Turkish foreign pollicy, if MHP-CHP forms a coalition.... I don't think Turkey will ever support YPG.

I think changes would be...
-Isolating Turkey from ME conflicts.
-Neutral position in Syrian Civil war.
-Restoring relations with Eygpt
-Restoring relations with Libya
-Restoring relations with Israel. (This might be not possible immediately, but maybe after some 2-3 years later.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

Run baby run.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Expect some serious change in Turkish foreign pollicy, if MHP-CHP forms a coalition.... I don't think Turkey will ever support YPG.
> 
> I think changes would be...
> -Isolating Turkey from ME conflicts.
> -Neutral position in Syrian Civil war.
> -Restoring relations with Eygpt
> -Restoring relations with Libya
> -Restoring relations with Israel. (This might be not possible immediately, but maybe after some 2-3 years later.)



I think it's better for Turkey itself and ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I think it's better for Turkey itself and ME.


I think it's better for Turkey....

Better for ME...i dunno. ME is too fvcked up.


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> I think changes would be...
> -Isolating Turkey from ME conflicts.


I agree with your points but it is impossible to isolate Turkey from ME conflicts now. It is too late for that. We have 4 million Syrian refugees. If the situation in Syria is not fixed, it will be a huge drag on the economy.



> -Neutral position in Syrian Civil war.


Too late for that.



> -Restoring relations with Eygpt


I agree. We should be more flexible with our foreign policy. Israel has huge ideological differences with the Saudi's and Egyptians but they have good relations with them. AKP needs to go of all or nothing attitude.



> -Restoring relations with Libya


I agree. Same applies here.


> -Restoring relations with Israel. (This might be not possible immediately, but maybe after some 2-3 years later.)


Same applies here too. AKP needs to let go of all or nothing attitude. Israel is a strategic partner against aggression of Hezbollah. Compared to other ME countries, Israel can be negotiated with. They just want to survive between extremists. And as last: In the past we were neutral towards Assad but they weren't neutral towards us. Assad supported PKK. We have to be assertive otherwise others will make decisions for us and support groups against us. We need to maintain our bufferzones for safety. This includes Syria and Iraq. At some point we need to clean our borders of PKK otherwise other countries will keep using them against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I think it's better for Turkey....
> 
> Better for ME...i dunno. ME is too fvcked up.



Well, I don't think the game Erdogan has played in Syria is in 'benefit' of Syria and Iraq. Yep it's too fvcked up, but it's possible to reduce the momentum of getting fvcked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> I agree with your points but it is impossible to isolate Turkey from ME conflicts now. It is too late for that. We have 4 million Syrian refugees. If the situation in Syria is not fixed, it will be a huge drag on the economy.
> 
> Too late for that.


This what i assume bro.... CHP would just seal the border, cut all the relations with rebels....and he would say "I'm gonna send all Syrians back to home when the war is over".



atatwolf said:


> And as last: In the past we were neutral towards Assad but they weren't neutral towards us. Assad supported PKK. We have to be assertive otherwise others will make decisions for us and support groups against us. We need to maintain our bufferzones for safety. This includes Syria and Iraq. At some point we need to clean our borders of PKK otherwise other countries will keep using them against us.


Yes, i agree but I don't think it would became a reality with Kılıçdaroğlu.... You need an aggressive leader like OsmanPamukoğlu....If Pamukoğlu had been in charge for 2 years...he would have annihilated any terror group (PKK,PJAK,YPG,ISIS,NUSRA) that share borders with us.



Serpentine said:


> Well, I don't think the game Erdogan has played in Syria is in 'benefit' of Syria and Iraq. Yep it's too fvcked up, but it's possible to reduce the momentum of getting fvcked up.


You know....same applies to Iran as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> This what i assume bro.... CHP would just seal the border, cut all the relations with rebels....and he would say "I'm gonna send all Syrians back to home when the war is over".
> 
> 
> Yes, i agree but I don't think it would became reality with Kılıçdaroğlu.... You need an agressive leader like OsmanPamukoğlu....If Pamukoğlu had been in charge for 2 years...he would annihilate any terror group (PKK,PJAK,YPG,ISIS,NUSRA) that share borders with us.
> 
> 
> You know....same applies to Iran as well.


Military strategy has to go together with political strategy. Thanks to Erdogan's policies PKK/YPG and other Kurdish terrorist groups have gotten rockstar status. It is because of Erdogan's bad policies that he allowed PKK to gain so much popularity. There is not even a peace process. They killed couple of Turkish soldiers and village guards every so many months. We don't want to get involved in ME but we were always involved because other people support terrorism against us and that was always the case. It was never not the case. It is good that Erdogan lost majority votes. He needs a wake-up call that all of his foreign policies have failed. We need to have good relations with Egypt, Israel, Saudi's if we want to solve Syria's problem. Is MHP for or against supporting FSA groups?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> Is MHP for or against supporting FSA groups?


- He says...Supporting rebel groups against Syria is like declaring war against Syria. So, i think he is against it.
- His one and only priority is, the Turcomans in both Syria and Iraq. As far as i understand he is not afraid to use muscle for our kin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> - He says...Supporting rebel groups against Syria is like declaring war against Syria. So, i think he is against it.
> - His one and only priority is, the Turcomans in both Syria and Iraq. As far as i understand he is not afraid to use muscle for our kin.


There are FSA Turkmen regiments. It won't be possible to protect Turkmen without supporting FSA. I think MHP and AKP can agree on this but AKP needs to change their all-or-nothing attitude towards in other foreign policies.

Supporting Palestine has not use for us. We need to support Israel and Egypt so they can support Turkmen cause.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> -Restoring relations with Libya


When did Erdogan fvck up with Libya?  Man this guys FP is legendary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> When did Erdogan fvck up with Libya?  Man this guys FP is legendary.


He supported the opposing group instead of their government.....


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> He supported the opposing group instead of their government.....


Hmm i thought the goverment was made up from rebells who fought Gaddafi or at least elected by them? Am i terribly misinformed or whats going on?

Anyways, Erdogan is a true master in making enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels hit a regime tank in Thalah Airbase, Sweida.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

@Sinan




Ben Turkiye'de degilim ama durum baya kotu galiba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Hmm i thought the goverment was made up from rebells who fought Gaddafi or at least elected by them? Am i terribly misinformed or whats going on?



They separated into fractions and begin to fight each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1 American mercenary and 3 YPG members were killed by IS in Ayn al Arab/Kobane countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

In the first serious encounter between Hezbollah and ISIS in Syria, Hezbollah taught them an unforgettable lesson, dozens of IS dogs killed in various ambushes. Many pics of IS corpses are already out which I can't post here.

2 screenshots from video of IS casualties. Right beside these captured weapons, there are nearly 15 or more IS corpses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## revojam

Alienoz_TR said:


> 1 American mercenary and 3 YPG members were killed by IS in Ayn al Arab/Kobane countryside.
> 
> View attachment 228872
> View attachment 228873
> View attachment 228874


Finally it was about time for those stupid Westerners to fall into hands of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

If I was a rebel leader, I would be requesting constant supply of coffee from my organization and spend the next few months awake 20 hours a day trying to foresee the moves the international community will play following Assad regime's fall and study them intensively. Just because the world may let Assad fall, doesn't mean they will allow to build what you want in Syria. *And that battle after this current one will be an even greater trial. 

Rebels should understand that their most difficult trial has yet to come. *



Yazp said:


> I'm aware of that, but just as a general question.
> What do you think Israel gets from bringing down Assad?



Main four things:

1. Give them excuse to oppose two state solution
2. Try getting international legitmiacy in annexing West Bank/Golan by citing 'security threats'
3. Annex further land inside Syria under guise of 'protecting Druze from genocide by Islamic extremists'
4. Make Kurdish defacto state and get oil but military bases as well
.......
It really has little to do with decreasing Iran's influence and more to do with aspirations since 1967. Iran only means something to Arabs as Arabs have poor ability to utilize their resources. But also because religion can be used in this conflict and makes it more dangerous(Sunni/Shia).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608736409483100161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608736409483100161


So you're telling me we should trust the guy who yelled "Massacre in Ishtabraq" when there was no evidence of it whatsoever, even when townspeople were asked? lol


Serpentine said:


> In the first serious encounter between Hezbollah and ISIS in Syria, Hezbollah taught them an unforgettable lesson, dozens of IS dogs killed in various ambushes. Many pics of IS corpses are already out which I can't post here.
> 
> 2 screenshots from video of IS casualties. Right beside these captured weapons, there are nearly 15 or more IS corpses.


Hezbollah also got a nasty surprise, 15 losses to ISIS.
I love seeing inbreds kill each other

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

*Most recent updates:*

*Ragnar Lothbrok* ‏@awaisafzalch  5m5 minutes agoIslamabad, Pakistan
[HASHTAG]#FSA[/HASHTAG] rebels heavily shelling [HASHTAG]#Thala[/HASHTAG] airport. violent clashes happening between rebels and government forces #*Syria* [HASHTAG]#Daraa[/HASHTAG]

*U.S. Embassy Syria* ‏@USEmbassySyria  40s41 seconds ago
Al [HASHTAG]#Hasakah[/HASHTAG]: 3 airstrikes hit 2 [HASHTAG]#ISIL[/HASHTAG] tactical units, a staging area, 4 ISIL fighting positions, and an ISIL vehicle. #*Syria*


...........



Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608736409483100161


المركز الصحفي السوري | اشتباكات الموحدين الدروز بإدلب و جبهة النصرة تتسبب بقتلى من الطرفين … و شهادات حول الحادثة المركز الصحفي السوري

This source says this:

There was a wanted regime militia leader that Druze refused to hand over to group of Nusra fighters. An heated argument ensued, in which Druze men began cursing God or doing 'kufr' sayings. Nusra fighter attempted to detain Druze man and refer him to Shariah court to get punished for the 'kufr'. Druze man tried drawing weapon to fire at group of Nusra militants by fleeing scene.

Various sources claimed Nusra promised to investigate incident and removed the group of militants and other rebel factions replaced them.

............

Still doesn't explain how 20 men were killed. But says there were killed from both sides. Actually last paragrahp says gun battle broke out and some syrian rebel group tried to break the fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hezbollah also got a nasty surprise, 15 losses to ISIS.
> I love seeing inbreds kill each other



Aren't you done with making up numbers? I have visual proof of 'actual' corpses of IS animals, what do you have for us?



Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me we should trust the guy who yelled "Massacre in Ishtabraq" when there was no evidence of it whatsoever, even when townspeople were asked? lol



As if Nusra haven't done summary executions before. If only I could put videos where they execute a woman for 'adultery' or a man for 'cursing God', shooting them in the head.

Btw, I just reported the trending Tweet it may or may not be completely true, but doesn't make Nusra any less of animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Falcon29 said:


> 2. Try getting international legitmiacy in annexing West Bank/Golan by citing 'security threats'
> 3. Annex further land inside Syria under guise of 'protecting Druze from genocide by Islamic extremists'


 
Two very probable outcomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Aren't you done with making up numbers? I have visual proof of 'actual' corpses of IS animals, what do you have for us?
> 
> 
> 
> As if Nusra haven't done summary executions before. If only I could put videos where they execute a woman for 'adultery' or a man for 'cursing God', shooting them in the head.
> 
> Btw, I just reported the trending Tweet it may or may not be completely true, but doesn't make Nusra any less of animals.


I'm not making up numbers. ISIS posts pics of everything FYI. I don't look at them personally though, don't like giving Daeshbags any views or publicity.
Nusra are still far better than Iranian government, Hezbollah, or Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not making up numbers. ISIS posts pics of everything FYI. I don't look at them personally though, don't like giving Daeshbags any views or publicity.


Yes, and there hasn't been one single pic from ISIS till now, guess they didn't live to take pictures, huh?


Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra are still far better than Iranian government, Hezbollah, or Assad.


They represent your revolution, that's enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

The population of the rebel-controlled northern countryside of Aleppo is taking the brunt of Bashar al-Assad’s airstrikes and the Islamic State’s (IS) mortar shells. Al-Jabha al-Shamiya (Shamiya Front), the largest faction in northern Aleppo, is facing a major challenge.

The towns and villages of northern Aleppo’s countryside have been witnessing heavy clashes between the Islamic State and rebel factions, while Syrian regime aircraft have bombed several sites, thus suggesting cooperation between the regime and IS.
IS has been waging the heaviest attacks on the region since May 31, in an attempt to seize the rebel-controlled towns. Meanwhile, the regime warplanes and helicopters are carrying out unprecedented strikes on the northern towns of Marea, Tall Rifaat and Herbel.

IS’ attack on Aleppo’s northern countryside had been anticipated following the group’s car bomb attacks on April 7 against centers of al-Jabha al-Shamiya, which led to the killing of one of the front’s leaders and 31 other members.

During a surprise attack on May 31, IS managed to take control of the town of Soran and the nearby villages of Tawqli, al-Ball and Ghazal. On June 1, it took control of the villages of Umm al-Qura and Hasajek, south of Marea.

Al-Monitor visited the northern countryside of Aleppo on May 31, where clashes were breaking out between IS and various rebel battalions. During the week Al-Monitor spent in northern Aleppo, the regime aircraft carried out raids on rebel-controlled towns, as sporadic shells fired by IS set agricultural crops alight. At sunset, clashes would erupt as IS tried to infiltrate the rebels' main centers and advance under the cover of darkness.

Read more here :IS advances in northern Aleppo - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608341425688879104


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yes, and there hasn't been one single pic from ISIS till now, guess they didn't live to take pictures, huh?
> 
> They represent your revolution, that's enough.


They did take pictures. The number of dead was confirmed by activists, on both sides.
Nusra don't represent our revolution. They're 1/16 of the Syrian rebels. That's not representative, at all.


----------



## Al Bhatti

June 11, 2015 






An activist from Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Slowly at their office in Gaziantep, Turkey, speaks with an activist providing information from inside Raqqa city named simply "Raqqa Reporter 3" and writes a report.

*Secretive network of Syrians uses social media to describe life under Daesh*
Group’s 23,000 followers on Twitter include diplomats, journalists and Pentagon officials

The man’s voice was brisk and low as he called in his report from the dark heart of Daesh’s self-proclaimed capital, the north-central Syrian city of Raqqa.

Daesh police are out in force in the city’s central square, he said. They are stopping passers-by at random and scrutinizing their mobile phones. Two people have been detained. Daesh terrorists have also set up extra checkpoints on roads approaching the city and seem in an unusually jumpy mood.

“Don’t call me back unless I call you,” said the man, who also seemed nervous, before he hung up.

In this Turkish city more than 200 miles away, the screen of a colleague’s cellphone, which had identified the caller as “Raqqa Reporter 3,” went blank.

Such calls, made at great peril by a network of undercover activists living under Daesh control, are the lifeblood of a group called Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently, organized to expose Daesh atrocities through postings on Facebook and Twitter.

Comprising around two dozen twenty-something Syrians who honed their activism - and their subterfuge - during the uprising against President Bashar Al Assad in 2011, Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently, or RBSS, has become a leading source of news and information about life under Daesh.

The activists launched their campaign in April 2014, at a time when the world was still largely oblivious to the threat posed by the extremists rampaging through Syria, beheading opponents, crucifying critics and imposing other harsh punishments.

The word “silently” in the group’s name attests to the sense of abandonment felt by many Syrians who watched in horror as their revolution for democratic change was hijacked by brutal terrorists.

The network claims credit for changing that.

“Raqqa is not being slaughtered silently now,” said Abu Ebrahim Al Raqqawi, one of the group’s founders, speaking by Skype from an undisclosed location and using a pseudonym. “Because of this campaign, the whole world knows about Raqqa and the reality of Daesh.”

Daesh has played its own part in broadcasting its atrocities, along with the slick propaganda videos that portray life under its rule as idyllic.

The Raqqa Slaughtered network has filled a crucial gap, presenting an alternative narrative to Daesh’s own from people who are living inside Raqqa, said Hassan Hassan, co-author of the book “Daesh: Inside the Army of Terror.”

“These activists put their lives on the line to put out vital information from the ground,” he said. “What we don’t want is just Daesh telling the story, and people in the outside world saying that there’s no proof people are not happy under their rule.”

That is one of the main goals, said Abu Mohammad, 26, a former law student and another of the founders, who works out of the group’s small office in Gaziantep.

The group’s 23,000 followers on Twitter include diplomats, journalists and Pentagon officials. More than 39,000 people have “liked” its Facebook page.

Abu Mohammad says the group’s Facebook followers include Syrians living under Daesh rule who don’t dare click “like” in case they are detained and discovered.

They are the group’s target audience, the people who are chafing under Daesh rule and might otherwise feel that they are voiceless, he said. The group also hopes its reports will deter aspiring foreign fighters who might otherwise be tempted to volunteer.

It has clearly become a source of irritation to Daesh, judging by persistent attempts to disrupt the network, said Abu Ibrahim.

Imams have railed against it at Friday prayers. Its Twitter account has been hacked. Facebook suspended its page on several occasions previously after complaints - suspected to have come surreptitiously from Daesh - that it was violating rules against posting atrocities.

The militants recently announced that they had installed closed-circuit cameras in Raqqa to catch “the like of Raqqa Being Slaughtered Silently,” according to the Twitter account of one Daesh member.

Whether that is true or not, the threat prompted even greater caution by the group’s members, for whom secrecy is paramount. They operate a cell-like structure, with activists inside Syria mostly unaware of the identities of the others, in case they should be captured and tortured to reveal names. They use encrypted software to communicate, don’t divulge their affiliation even to family members and regularly move locations, according to one of the group’s members, who uses the pseudonym Taim Ramadan and until last month was reporting from Abu Kamal, a town on the Syrian-Iraqi border.

Dispatches are relayed to Gaziantep, where Abu Mohammad and another half dozen or so activists, all from Raqqa, are on standby around the clock to post the feeds on social media. They receive funding from an American nongovernmental organization, which they do not want to identify publicly due to safety concerns.

Mistakes have been made, with tragic results. One of the group’s founders, Moataz Bilah, was captured by Daesh at a checkpoint within days of its formation. The militants found videos and photographs on his cellphone that proved his activism, and a month later he was killed.

On another occasion last year, the group posted a video sent in by an ordinary citizen of a coalition airstrike on the border town of Tal Abiyad. The man’s voice could fleetingly be heard on the video, and Daesh used its location to track him down, identify him and imprison him. He has not been heard from since.

“Any mistake means death. If you are arrested, they will kill you,” said Abu Mohammad, who spent a week in an Daesh prison in 2013 for taking photographs of the extremists, before the organization was as powerful and pervasive as it is now.

Verifying the accuracy of the reports is usually impossible, because access to information in Daesh areas is so difficult. But the network has often been proven correct.

One of its scoops was a detailed account reported in July last year of the clandestine US operation to free American hostages held at a secret location east of Raqqa, more than six weeks before the Obama administration acknowledged the raid, which ended in disappointment. After destroying antiaircraft weapons, the American commandos were unable to find the prisoners they had hoped to free - including the journalist James Foley, who was later beheaded.

When the militants captured a Jordanian pilot late last year, the Raqqa network reported his death within days of his capture. After the militants released a video depicting his brutal, fiery killing, more than a month later, Jordanian intelligence confirmed that Lt. Muath Al Kaseasbeh had indeed been killed at around the time pegged by the Raqqa group.

Many of its postings are more mundane, focusing on the electricity cuts, bread lines and shortages of food and medicine that reveal life under Daesh to be less rosy than the militants portray. The group also reports details of coalition airstrikes, and drew criticism in one instance from other activists for allegedly inflating the toll of an attack.

Abu Mohammad stressed that the members do not consider themselves journalists, but activists, dedicated to overthrowing the Al Assad regime as much as Daesh. Many of them spent time in government prisons for participating in the revolt of 2011, and they see the two goals as inseparable, he said.

“We are nonviolent activists. We can’t fight Daesh with weapons. We can only fight them with words,” he said, using an Arabic acronym for Daesh. “To defeat us, they would have to shut down the Internet. And they can’t do that because all of them use the Internet.”

Secretive network of Syrians uses social media to describe life under Daesh | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Assad now are control of just 30 % of Syria according to aljazeera seem like the days of autocratic rule of bashar family is in number as the united front of anti Assad forces gain recent days .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

A Syrian Air Force MiG has been shot down over Deraa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

*Al-Qaeda Syria affiliate kills 20 Druze: activists*

BEIRUT: At least 20 members of Syria's Druze minority have been killed in an unprecedented shoot-out with Al-Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front in northwestern Syria, activists said Thursday.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the deaths came Wednesday in the village of Qalb Lawzah in Idlib province, most of which is now controlled by an alliance including Nusra.

Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman said villagers had protested after a Tunisian Nusra leader "tried to seize a house belonging to a Druze resident of Qalb Lawzah, claiming he was loyal to the regime."

"Relatives of the owner of the house protested and tried to stop him, then there was an altercation and shooting," he added.

"The Tunisian leader brought his men and accused the Druze residents of the village of blasphemy and opened fire on them killing at least 20 people, among them elderly people and at least one child."

Abdel Rahman said some of the villagers had weapons and returned fire, killing three members of Nusra.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Thursday, June 11, 2015 - 21:35
Syria rebels seize most of Sweida military airport: Spokesman | Zee News

Beirut: Syrian rebels seized most of a military airport in regime-controlled Sweida province Thursday and shot down a warplane nearby, a spokesman told AFP.


"The Southern Front has liberated Al-Thaala military airport and is carrying out mopping-up operations against remaining forces," the alliance`s spokesman, Major Essam al-Rayes, told AFP.

The Syrian Observatory for Human rights also reported the rebel advance into the airport in the Druze-majority southern province.

"They have control of parts of the airport, which is used by the regime for aircraft that bomb Daraa and Damascus provinces," said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.

But Syrian state television denied the claims, and interviewed the provincial governor, who accused media of spreading lies.

"There is no truth to claims that terrorist groups have occupied Al-Thaala in Sweida province," state television said, citing its reporter in the area.

"We`re used to the criminal media and their falsehoods; the information being reported is baseless and life continues as normal in the province," Governor Atef al-Nadaf said.

Rayes also said Southern Front forces had shot down a warplane in the border region between Sweida and neighbouring Daraa province.

The Britain-based Observatory reported the same, and state television acknowledged that "a warplane went down in the southern region and an investigation into the causes is underway."

The Southern Front advance into Al-Thaala airport comes a day after the alliance, which groups moderate and Islamist rebel forces, seized the 52nd Brigade base in Daraa province.

Abdel Rahman said many of the regime forces who fled the 52nd Brigade as it was captured had withdrawn to Al-Thaala, which lies some 10 kilometres (six miles) away.

Sweida province has been spared much of the fighting in Syria, and remains almost entirely under regime control.

Most of its residents are Druze, followers of a secretive offshoot of Shiite Islam, who made up around three percent of Syria`s pre-war population of 23 million people.

The community has been somewhat divided during the country`s uprising, with some members fighting alongside the government while others expressing sympathy for the opposition.

Mostly, the Druze have taken up arms only in defence of their areas, and have kept out of the fighting more broadly.

In a statement Thursday afternoon, the Southern Front sought to reassure Sweida`s residents. 

"We stress that the people of Sweida are our brothers and our people, and we... will not fight them," Rayes said in the statement.

"We are ready to confront hand-in-hand all threats to Sweida province if we are asked to do so."

The statement also condemned "in the strongest terms" the deaths of at least 20 Druze residents reportedly killed by Al-Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front in Idlib on Wednesday.

The deaths in Qalb Lawzah sparked condemnation from Druze leaders in Syria and Lebanon.

The Southern Front has sought to distance itself from Al-Nusra and said in March it would not cooperate with the group.

But it has found itself fighting on the same side as the Al-Qaeda affiliate, including in battles against the jihadist Islamic State group.


----------



## DizuJ

‫Timeline Photos - الشيخ أبو فهد وحيد البلعوس | Facebook‬

Druze leader Wahideddine Balous gave orders to his fighters to arrest Assadists in suwayda including Wafiq Naser, the head of the military intelligence in Suwaydaa after the so called "minority protector" regime mortar bombed minority Druze civilians in Suwaydaa city this morning from military bases in order to blame it on the Southern Front rebels.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608909760428142592
Walid Jumblatt (Druze leader in Lebanon): "Druze of Suwayda should unite with Daraa Rebels against Assad Regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

Bab al Hara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

monitor said:


> Assad now are control of just 30 % of Syria according to aljazeera seem like the days of autocratic rule of bashar family is in number as the united front of anti Assad forces gain recent days .




That's still bigger than Israel. Seeing as how Arabs can't beat Israel, Assad place which is extremely pro Baath is pretty much impossible for insurgents to beat. Western Syria which is Baath stronghold has lots of water so lots of people. Eastern Syria which is insurgent stronghold lacks water and has very few people, mainly desert.



azzo said:


> Another one bite the dust




No need for planes when you got 35 km ranged artillery that hit their marks all day long wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## azzo

Superboy said:


> That's still bigger than Israel. Seeing as how Arabs can't beat Israel, Assad place which is extremely pro Baath is pretty much impossible for insurgents to beat. Western Syria which is Baath stronghold has lots of water so lots of people. Eastern Syria which is insurgent stronghold lacks water and has very few people, mainly desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for planes when you got 35 km ranged artillery that hit their marks all day long wooooooooooooooooooooo



The only difference is that Israel is armed to the teeth/backed by the U.S. while Assad is trying to steal Druze kids to defend himself.

Anyway, why are you still posting? Assad 's regime is done, go play somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Superboy

azzo said:


> The only difference is that Israel is armed to the teeth/backed by the U.S. while Assad is trying to steal Druze kids to defend himself.
> 
> Anyway, why are you still posting? Assad 's regime is done, go play somewhere else.




Assad is done? Joke of the millennium 

Situation in Syria. It looks like the green portion doesn't have any coast or water source while ISIS has a big lake.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Assad is done? Joke of the millennium
> 
> Situation in Syria. It looks like the green portion doesn't have any coast or water source while ISIS has a big lake.


You're beyond stupid if you think Lakes are the only water sources.
Not to mention, everywhere Assad's forces are they're running away. At this rate, rebels will take all of Syria very soon. (Inshallah.)

As for the downed jet, it's a Su-24 Fencer, which is a very dangerous plane. Better than shooting down a MiG.
Looking back at the pictures, it looks like a MiG-23. Can't tell, need pictures from the ground. But for sure it's a swept-wing air craft that is not a Su-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> At this rate, rebels will take all of Syria very soon.




Yeah right. And Arabs can regain Israel. Fat chance.


----------



## United

The Man Who Exposed Bashar al-Assad's War Crimes in Syria | Vanity Fair

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So the massacre against Druze actually turned out to be true. And only for the second time in the history of the Syrian Revolution (IIRC), rebel leaders have to condemn a massacre done by a rebel-affiliated group. Both times it was Nusra who did it.
Anyways, downed jet was confirmed to be a SU-24, huge loss for Assad. A second jet was damaged.
An L-39 or a Mi-8 crashed near Abu al Duhour in Idlib. So that's 2 aircraft and 1 possible kill in the span of a few days...Alhamdulillah.
Just a reminder of Assad's atrocities: The Revolting Syrian-يلا إرحل يا بشار, Does This Not Outrage You?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yazp

Karma is a *****, Morsi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran brings home body of top general killed in Syria| Reuters
Sat Jun 13, 2015 5:39am EDT
Iran is bringing home the body of a top-ranking military officer killed in April in southern Syria, Iranian news agencies reported, at least the second senior Iranian to die there this year while supporting Damascus in the war.

Hadi Kajbaf, a major general in the elite Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), was killed near the rebel-held town of Busr al-Harir, about 100 km (60 miles) south of Damascus, the IRGC-linked Tasnim agency reported late on Friday.

Three other Iranians were killed alongside Kajbaf including a mid-ranking Shi'ite Muslim cleric, the semi-official Fars news agency reported.

Kajbaf held the highest rank used in Iran's armed forces, making him more senior than an IRGC brigadier general who was killed in January by an Israeli missile strike in Syrian territory near the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights, along with a number of fighters from the Lebanese Shi'ite Hezbollah group.

The late commander's son, Sajad Kajbaf, told Tasnim the body was due to be flown to Iran on Friday night after being delayed by a day. It was not clear how Iran had obtained the body, which was taken by the rebels when he was killed.

An unknown number of Iranian military advisers have deployed in Syria in support of the Syrian army and the militias fighting alongside it. The Iranian-backed Lebanese group Hezbollah is now deployed more widely than ever in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ebray said:


> ‫Timeline Photos - الشيخ أبو فهد وحيد البلعوس | Facebook‬
> 
> Druze leader Wahideddine Balous gave orders to his fighters to arrest Assadists in suwayda including Wafiq Naser, the head of the military intelligence in Suwaydaa after the so called "minority protector" regime mortar bombed minority Druze civilians in Suwaydaa city this morning from military bases in order to blame it on the Southern Front rebels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 229176
> View attachment 229177
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608909760428142592
> Walid Jumblatt (Druze leader in Lebanon): "Druze of Suwayda should unite with Daraa Rebels against Assad Regime.



Druze have proven time and time again to be untrustworthy partners. Or rather their leaders. If those people had any sense they would have supported the Syrian people against the genocidal Al-Assad regime from the very beginning.

In any case it is good that they are waking up.

Walid Jumblatt remains a clown though.

Lebanon's Walid Jumblatt & the Demise of Bashar Al-Assad

Walid Jumblatt's Epiphany - The Globe and Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Advances today, Suluk is still encircled though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Last 2 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> Last 2 days


That's a good progress for Kurds. Now it can be understood why ISIS is trying to expand its territory in the north of Aleppo. Their supply routes directly come from turkey, and by taking the land close to tal Abyad, their only remaining routes will be from the North Aleppo. After capturing Tal Abyadh, Kurds need to capture the Syrian area bordering Turkey in west of Euphrates to remove ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Syrian officers killed as IS downs helicopter | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, June 13, 2015 - 22:36

Damascus: Three Syrian officers were killed when their helicopter was downed by Islamic State (IS) militants in the northern province of Aleppo, a monitor group reported on Saturday.

The helicopter was downed by the IS overnight in the vicinity of the Kwers airbase, which is besieged by the IS militants in the eastern countryside of Aleppo, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR).

Separately, the London-based watchdog group said the militant groups targeted government troops` positions in the districts of Ashrafiyeh and Khalidiyeh in northern Aleppo, adding that the Syrian forces fired two surface-to-surface missiles on the rebel-held district of Bani Zaid, with no reports on losses yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

'Jaysh Fath' announces operation on outskirts of Hama
....
Jordanian army destroys pickup truck trying to enter its border with Syria
....
Current map in Idlib, 'Jaysh Fath' attempting to take over remaining SAA held villages along Idlib corridor:






.......................

EDIT, updated map:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ISIS preventing the civilians to cross the border and forcing them to return back to Tal Abyad GireSpi


----------



## Serpentine

Turkish border guards watch as ISIS drives people back into war zone, preventing them from crossing the border.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609809210549882880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609801729434091522

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

^ That is sad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

*Kurdish-Syrian force advances on key border town held by Islamic State*


BEIRUT — A Kurdish-Syrian force is advancing toward one of the Islamic State’s most strategically vital possessions, capturing territory in the group’s landmark province of Raqqa and threatening to inflict what could be the most significant defeat yet for the militants.

The Kurdish-led force, backed by U.S. airstrikes, closed in from the south, east and west on Saturday on the Syrian-Turkish border town of Tal Abiyad, a key Islamic State stronghold on which the militants rely for trade with the outside world and also the flow of foreign fighters who sustain their strength on the battlefield.

The Kurdish militias and their allies are now within six miles of the town and could soon be in a position to encircle it, isolating the Islamic State’s self-proclaimed capital in the city of Raqqa further south, according to statements from the People’s Protection Units, or YPG, the main Kurdish fighting force.

The advance is forcing the Islamic State on to the defensive only weeks after the group celebrated victories in the Iraqi city of Ramadi and the Syrian city of Palmyra, after both the Iraqi and Syrian armies crumbled.

The progress demonstrates that success is possible when a well-motivated and coordinated force is backed by U.S. airstrikes, said Abu Shujaa, a spokesman for Thuwar al-Raqqa, or Raqqa Revolutionaries, one of the Syrian rebel battalions fighting in the coalition force.


“Daesh is not as strong as it thinks, but its enemies are weak. We are successful because we have the will to fight,” he said, referring to the Islamic State by its Arabic name.

“And of course, we are getting help from the coalition in the form of airstrikes,” he added.

The offensive raises the specter of another major battle on the Turkish border similar to the one that dominated headlines last fall for the much smaller Kurdish town of Kobane – except that in this case, the Islamic State would be the one defending the town.

The offensive to capture Tal Abiyad is effectively a continuation of the Kobane battle, which marked a turning point for the Islamic State’s expansion in northeast Syria. The Islamic State had been poised to capture the Kurdish town until the United States intervened with airstrikes and halted the militants’ advance.

Since then, the Kurdish YPG has reversed the tide of the fight, steadily pushing the Islamic State back to the point where the militants are now losing territory they had held for more than 18 months in their heartland of the province of Raqqa.

No longer can the Islamic State claim control of an entire province in either Syria or Iraq.

At Friday prayers in the city of Raqqa, imams urged citizens to stockpile supplies of flour and food in preparation for a potential siege, according to the activist group Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently, which reports from inside the city.


A week earlier, the group reported, the Islamic State evacuated the families of foreign fighters from Tal Abiyad, relocating them to Raqqa.

The Kurds who dominated the battle in Kobane have now been joined by several Free Syrian Army units and are fighting as a coalition called Burkan al-Furat, or Euphrates Volcano. Forces with the coalition have also advanced from Kurdish-held territory to the east of Tal Abiyad. On Saturday, they encircled the town of Suluk, to the south of Tal Abiyad, further putting pressure on the Islamic State.

The participation of Arab rebels from the Free Syrian Army is important because most of the population of Raqqa province, including Tal Abiyad, is Arab, said Aras Xani, a fighter with the Kurdish YPG on the eastern front of the battle.

“More and more Free Syrian Army fighters are taking part because the population of this area is mostly Arab. Arabs and the FSA must play a big role in this operation since it is their homeland,” he said.

Abu Mohanned, a commander with the Free Syrian Army units advancing from the west toward Tal Abiyad, said Islamic State fighters had retreated without a fight from many of the villages his forces have taken as they advance on Tal Abiyad. “When we meet resistance, we send the coordinates to the coalition and they carry out airstrikes,” he said.

The Islamic State is expected to put up a much tougher fight for Tal Abiyad, given its importance. The town adjoins Turkey, and though the official border crossing has been closed since the town fell under Islamic State control a year ago, smuggling routes nearby serve as the group’s lifeline to the outside world.

“Resistance is growing the closer we get to Tal Abiyad,” said Xani, who predicted another month of fighting before the town falls.


Kurdish-Syrian force advances on key border town held by Islamic State - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

So it seems like US is conducting airstrikes for everyone fighting against ISIS


----------



## Falcon29

Al-Kurdi said:


> So it seems like US is conducting airstrikes for everyone fighting against ISIS



So what's the end game? Who will control these territories captured by Kurds? And what's the strategy here? Is it to gain as much land as possible under airstrikes? That would cause tension with Arabs. I hope such tension can be avoided and I hope nationalist peoples realize this is not the time nor situation for it even if it seems like the 'seize it now' opportunity.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Turkish border guards watch as ISIS drives people back into war zone, preventing them from crossing the border.


So what, its Syrian soil, what are you expecting?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Between June 3rd and June 10th over 13,000 Syrians crossed into Turkey in addition to the 2 Million who are already in the country. There are designated entry points for refugees, they cant just show up at any part of the border and expect to come in. Sometimes security forces open the barbed wire to let them depending on the situation.






3 Haziran’da 837, 4 Haziran’da 2 bin 832, 6 Haziran’da 3 bin 168, 10 Haziran’da 6 bin 597 kişinin giriş yaptığını söyledi. Açıklanan rakamlara göre 4 günde Türkiye'ye 13 binin üzerinde *Suriyeli* sığındı.
Türkiyeye 4 Günde 13 Bin 500 Suriyeli Giriş Yaptı Haberi ve Son Dakika Haberler Mynet

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Yazp

Serpentine said:


> Turkish border guards watch as ISIS drives people back into war zone, preventing them from crossing the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609809210549882880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609801729434091522


I wonder why the Turks aren't shooting at the ISIS and nor those ISIS animals aren't shooting at the Turks... I suppose they have some sort of a cease fire?


----------



## C130

Yazp said:


> I wonder why the Turks aren't shooting at the ISIS and nor those ISIS animals aren't shooting at the Turks... I suppose they have some sort of a cease fire?




they lose no matter what.

they do nothing and watch or they start a firefight with ISIS and innocent refugees get caught in the crossfire. 

these IS rats will get's whats coming to them in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

C130 said:


> they lose no matter what.
> 
> they do nothing and watch or they start a firefight with ISIS and innocent refugees get caught in the crossfire.
> 
> these IS rats will get's whats coming to them in due time.


Probably one of the only things you'll say on this forum that I'll agree with.

Back to topic: Rebel gains in Idlib:




There are reports that Rebels have advanced even farther than this. Zeyzoun dam, Tall Hamakah, Sararif, and even Tall A'war. We'll have to wait and see. Inshallah Frikka would have been taken by the time I wake up.

Daeshbag blows himself up after being surrounded by rebels in Al Bel. No rebels hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Susa 8000

In this thread I see all blood and crazy people sorry.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Falcon29 said:


> So what's the end game? Who will control these territories captured by Kurds? And what's the strategy here? Is it to gain as much land as possible under airstrikes? That would cause tension with Arabs. I hope such tension can be avoided and I hope nationalist peoples realize this is not the time nor situation for it even if it seems like the 'seize it now' opportunity.



in Til Abyad, there will be a local council that controls the area. YPG and FSA are fighting hand in hand liberating it from both west and the east. The majority of the region is Arabs and YPG are not dumb to act as an occupier. What YPG will make sure of though is that all Kurds who were expelled by IS from Til Abyad can return and that no one will work with Turkey against the Kurds. 

The strategy is to link the separated kurdish areas, because if isolated, the regions are very vulnerable. When Til Abyad or Gire Spi(white hill) is liberated, I think YPG will focus on Sarrin and on Al-Hawl.

"Where YPG currently located in east of Tel Abyad! Latest video taken from there! "





And Suluk has been liberated, I'm not sure, either all were killed or YPG gave them an escape route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Yazp said:


> I wonder why the Turks aren't shooting at the ISIS and nor those ISIS animals aren't shooting at the Turks... I suppose they have some sort of a cease fire?


You want to shoot at the crowd?


----------



## Falcon29

*EAWorldview* ‏@EANewsFeed  2m2 minutes agoBirmingham, England
#*Syria* Daily: Rebel Sources Confirm Pause in Offensive for Regime's al-Thala Airbase to Negotiate with [HASHTAG]#Druze[/HASHTAG] http://eaworldview.com/2015/06/syria-daily-kurds-and-rebels-close-on-islamic-state-in-key-town-on-turkish-border/#althala…
.....
*AletheiaLibya* ‏@AletheiaLibya  5m5 minutes ago
So Kurds & FSA now on outskirts of Tal Abyad & ISIS only has 3km wide corridor before it is cut off entirely. #*Syria* [HASHTAG]#Talabyad[/HASHTAG]
......
*Mr. Google* ‏@adnanagac  7m7 minutes ago









BREAKING: Turkish border opens up again in [HASHTAG]#TalAbyad[/HASHTAG] #*Syria* - @CNNTURK_ENG
..............
*War Beauty* ‏@IndianWitness  14m14 minutes ago
Reportedly #*Syria* [HASHTAG]#Idlib[/HASHTAG] Reports: [HASHTAG]#JaF[/HASHTAG] took controll of Tallah al-Zuhur village at eastern entrance to [HASHTAG]#Frikka[/HASHTAG] today http://wikimapia.org/#lang=de&lat=35.757936&lon=36.376891&z=15&m=b…"
..........


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609989263258710016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609989786733035520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609990261054287872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609991011071336448
"Turkomen running from daesh express their gratitude to [HASHTAG]#PKK[/HASHTAG] & displeasure with [HASHTAG]#Turkey[/HASHTAG]. "


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610130800810573826


----------



## xenon54 out

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609989263258710016


FSA trained by US and Turkey, you are welcome.


----------



## Falcon29

*My response five days ago to member:*

Yazp
↑
I'm aware of that, but just as a general question.
What do you think Israel gets from bringing down Assad?
Main four things:

1. Give them excuse to oppose two state solution
2. Try getting international legitmiacy in annexing West Bank/Golan by citing 'security threats'
*3. Annex further land inside Syria under guise of 'protecting Druze from genocide by Islamic extremists'*
4. Make Kurdish defacto state and get oil but military bases as well
.......
It really has little to do with decreasing Iran's influence and more to do with aspirations since 1967. Iran only means something to Arabs as Arabs have poor ability to utilize their resources. But also because religion can be used in this conflict and makes it more dangerous(Sunni/Shia).

..................................................
News article today. 



> Israel reportedly plans buffer zone in Syria to help Druze | i24news - See beyond
> 
> Israel intends to create a humanitarian buffer zone inside Syria, along its border, in order to help that country's Druze, according to the Walla News web site. Israel is in contact with the Red Cross and various countries regarding the buffer zone.
> 
> A diplomatic source told Walla that "there is no intention to ignore the possibility of a massacre against the Druze." Several weeks ago a senior Israeli military official, briefing reporters, also said "Israel would not stand idle if it sees a massacre."
> 
> A Red Cross spokeswoman declined to confirm or deny the report, but added that the organization is "conducting secret contacts with various elements regarding the situation in Syria."



.......................

Druze are facing no massacre, but Israel's interests are more important for red cross. If Israel attempts invasion of Syria rebels on border should shell IDF presence there.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> *My response five days ago to member:*
> 
> Yazp
> ↑
> I'm aware of that, but just as a general question.
> What do you think Israel gets from bringing down Assad?
> Main four things:
> 
> 1. Give them excuse to oppose two state solution
> 2. Try getting international legitmiacy in annexing West Bank/Golan by citing 'security threats'
> *3. Annex further land inside Syria under guise of 'protecting Druze from genocide by Islamic extremists'*
> 4. Make Kurdish defacto state and get oil but military bases as well
> .......
> It really has little to do with decreasing Iran's influence and more to do with aspirations since 1967. Iran only means something to Arabs as Arabs have poor ability to utilize their resources. But also because religion can be used in this conflict and makes it more dangerous(Sunni/Shia).
> 
> ..................................................
> News article today.
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> Druze are facing no massacre, but Israel's interests are more important for red cross. If Israel attempts invasion of Syria rebels on border should shell IDF presence there.


Thing is, we would get massacred by IDF. We are already getting heavily stalled with Assad's planes, now imagine much more sophisticated and accurate IDF planes shelling us. It would be hell. We don't have a large stock of MANPADs, and Israelis use jamming equipment on their planes anyways. I doubt they would try to invade in the first place though, since most of Syria's population is militarized and is not afraid to fight back against either Assad or Israel.
And for people who say Assad protected Syria against Israel, let's not forget him and Israel were in peace talks in 2007, so shove that uneducated opinion up your arse.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610161121048285184







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610161494882447361


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Thing is, we would get massacred by IDF. We are already getting heavily stalled with Assad's planes, now imagine much more sophisticated and accurate IDF planes shelling us. It would be hell. We don't have a large stock of MANPADs, and Israelis use jamming equipment on their planes anyways. I doubt they would try to invade in the first place though, since most of Syria's population is militarized and is not afraid to fight back against either Assad or Israel.
> And for people who say Assad protected Syria against Israel, let's not forget him and Israel were in peace talks in 2007, so shove that uneducated opinion up your arse.



For Gaza that would be the case but Syria is something Israel doesn't want to get dragged into. Shelling(not killing but preventing IDF forces from incursion) will not cause large conflict and it will be internationally justified as making buffer zone is act of aggression. They absolutely have no legitimate reason. The guise of 'protecting druze' is just a guise. They want a buffer zone to station army, collect intelligence on rebels and paveway for easier invasion of Syria in future if needed. Better to prevent all those things right now. If they choose to conduct larger attack then they will do so with knowledge that it will empower regime, so the attack will be limited. And they won't have any international backing for any sort of operation.

If Israel does something stupid then Arab world will flood Syria with arms/men and won't stand by idle. At least let's hope that's the case. If Arab world doesn't back Syrians against such move then Syria will be playground for Israel/Russia/Iran. And if you want to become like Gaza or Lebanon in the 80's then you can tolerate a 'buffer zone' and what will come after it. But we out of experience are warning Syrians to accept situation unless you want to suffer active army able to target anywhere in Syria in less than minute and get international backing to use military force whenever they want in Syria. Plus they will interfere with your borders, naval ports(probably naval siege if Assad falls). You don't want to end up like this. The minimum is rebels must shell immediately any IDF movement very close to border and send message they won't tolerate it.

Don't be hostile to me as I've respected you and your people. I don't want to get into heated argument. Like I said, this isn't opinion and will become reality. Only stupid people would tolerate such thing. And if they do say bye to Syria, it will never become functioning country again. Where did I say Assad protected Syria from israel? Nobody said that, what Israel is doing is recognizing the situation is ripe for it to seize opportunity to give itself options in post-Assad syria and it will do it while rebels are in midst of stalemate war because it knows it will be difficult for them to intervene. 

So by looks of it, the area where they want buffer zone is controlled partly by rebels and Hezbollah. Controlling the border is important at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Al-Kurdi said:


> "Turkomen running from daesh express their gratitude to [HASHTAG]#PKK[/HASHTAG] & displeasure with [HASHTAG]#Turkey[/HASHTAG]. "
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610130800810573826


Do you enjoy fooling yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Has the coalition offensive with troops(YPG/FSA) on ground began against ISIS? Coalition is heavily increasing airstrikes against ISIS held towns and positions whilst coordinating ground offensive with YPG. So it seems they hope to split Syria between Druze/Kurds/Shias/Sunnis(smallest portion). At same time is it possible following offensive against ISIS they will target regime?

This looks like likely course. It's also another Arab Sunni failure, complete failure and waste of revolution. All because Arab Sunni governments refused to support Arab Sunnis with arms. Only Turkey did. And now Turkey is basically getting the finger by the West, and west is paving way for Kurdish state. So Turkey/Saudi Arabia are in trouble. Another great achievement by retard Arab governments and retard Arab Sunni populatio who could care less about their interests.

Retard Arab Sunnis don't deserve Syria. This is what you get retard populations for refusing to take any stand in supporting your people. Now the whole country is going to Kurds and regime. As long as you retards have zero will to get something done it will always be this way.


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> Has the coalition offensive with troops(YPG/FSA) on ground began against ISIS? Coalition is heavily increasing airstrikes against ISIS held towns and positions whilst coordinating ground offensive with YPG. So it seems they hope to split Syria between Druze/Kurds/Shias/Sunnis(smallest portion). At same time is it possible following offensive against ISIS they will target regime?
> 
> This looks like likely course. It's also another Arab Sunni failure, complete failure and waste of revolution. All because Arab Sunni governments refused to support Arab Sunnis with arms. Only Turkey did. And now Turkey is basically getting the finger by the West, and west is paving way for Kurdish state. So Turkey/Saudi Arabia are in trouble. Another great achievement by retard Arab governments and retard Arab Sunni populatio who could care less about their interests.
> 
> Retard Arab Sunnis don't deserve Syria. This is what you get retard populations for refusing to take any stand in supporting your people. Now the whole country is going to Kurds and regime. As long as you retards have zero will to get something done it will always be this way.




This has never been about Arab Sunnis. Most of Arab Sunnis fight in the Syrian army. The Syrian army has superior manpower and arms.


----------



## Antaréss

*#Aleppo: Rebels Have Liberated Al-Bal Village From ISIS in the Countryside*




From the media files (*graphic*), *13* terrorists were killed.
The *14th *was a kid, they wounded and captured him (here) .


Dr.Thrax said:


> So the massacre against Druze actually turned out to be true. And only for the second time in the history of the Syrian Revolution (IIRC), rebel leaders have to condemn a massacre done by a rebel-affiliated group. Both times it was Nusra who did it.







It was an incident but not of a sectarian background.
*20 *civilians were killed including *3 elders*, *1 woman* and an *8-year-old girl*.
They condemned it and said they will punish the culprits including that one who calls himself *Al-Safeena* (here), but even if true, a massacre is a massacre and it won't bring people back to life.


> *Walid Jumblatt* said that the *killing of at least 20 Druze civilians in northwest Syria by Islamist militants was an* “*isolated incident*” , *incomparable to the atrocities committed by the Syrian regime every day*.
> After *condemning Wednesday’s killings by the al Qaeda linked Al Nusra Front in the village of Qalb Lozeh*, Jumblatt said, “*At the same time I condemn the Syrian regime’s shells that kill 150 to 200 people every day* … *and more than 350,000 so far since the civil war started* .”
> “It’s true that we stand in grief and shock before the death of 25 martyrs,” he added. “*But 200 martyrs fall everyday all over Syria*.”
> Jumblatt who is a prominent critic of Syrian President Bashar Assad and his regime, said *Syria’s Druze community should seek full reconciliation with the Sunni community*.
> 
> *Source*: Ya Libnan





Dr.Thrax said:


> Just a reminder of Assad's atrocities: The Revolting Syrian-يلا إرحل يا بشار, Does This Not Outrage You?


A reminder ?, we haven't forgotten yet :


> - The incident of *Qalb Lawza* took place last *Wednesday* (*June 10th*), in *Idlib* province. In spite of lacking evidences, although the culprit is Al-Qaeda affiliated, *they admitted and condemned it*.


Here, *SOHR* is so very reliable even though *they don't have any visual evidence*.


> - The same province (*Idlib*), on *Sunday* (*June 8th*) of the *same week*, the regime committed a massacre in *Al-Janoudiya* in *Idlib*, visual evidences are available but *everybody ignored *it since the victims were *Sunnis* :
> 
> "At least *48* victims including *7 children* and *5 women* died in *government warplanes missile shelling* on *Al-Janoudiya* in * Idlib*, *June 8*."
> 
> *Source*: SNHR


But here, unlike that one of *Qalb Lawzah*, neither *SOHR*, nor *HRW*, or *SNHR* is reliable. *In spite of providing evidences including media files*.

Type (*مجزرة الجانودية*) in *Twitter*, or a *search engine* and you will find the media files (*graphic*).
And of course, we don't even need any '_condemnation_' :


> And We will surely test you with something of *fear* and *hunger* and a *loss of wealth* and *lives* and fruits, *but give good tidings to the patient*.
> Who, when *disaster strikes them*, say, "*Indeed we belong to Allah*, *and indeed to Him we will return*."
> Those are the ones upon whom are blessings from their Lord and mercy. And it is those who are the [rightly] guided.
> 
> - The Holy Qur'an (*2:155-157*)



Back to *Carol Malouf*, the *Christian Lebanese* journalist who visited *Idlib *last *April*, no need to post the entire interview, these *2 minutes* should conclude it :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yazp

Hakan said:


> You want to shoot at the crowd?


I don't, I was just asking how these two got near each other without a firefight.


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> *If Israel does something stupid then Arab world will flood Syria with arms/men and won't stand by idle.* At least let's hope that's the case. If Arab world doesn't back Syrians against such move then Syria will be playground for Israel/Russia/Iran. And if you want to become like Gaza or Lebanon in the 80's then you can tolerate a 'buffer zone' and what will come after it. But we out of experience are warning Syrians to accept situation unless you want to suffer active army able to target anywhere in Syria in less than minute and get international backing to use military force whenever they want in Syria. Plus they will interfere with your borders, naval ports(probably naval siege if Assad falls). You don't want to end up like this. The minimum is rebels must shell immediately any IDF movement very close to border and send message they won't tolerate it.



after 70 years you keep fooling yourselves ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys can you say which group is this by looking the logo ?


----------



## Antaréss

Sinan said:


> Guys can you say which group is this by looking the logo ?
> 
> View attachment 229869


*The Levant Front* (*Arabic*: الجبهة الشامية | Aj-Jabha Ash-Shamiya)




Levant Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Antaréss said:


> *The Levant Front* (*Arabic*: الجبهة الشامية | Aj-Jabha Ash-Shamiya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levant Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks bro....i see they are FSA. 

The ammo box in the pic belongs to MKEK of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Obama saves Arab civilians from bad ISIS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

isis terrorists trying to enter Turkey illegally captured by Turkish Army after ypg took control over Tal Abyad. (Video)

Tel Abyad YPG'nin kontrolüne geçti, IŞİD'liler Türkiye'ye kaçtı - Hürriyet Dünya


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> For Gaza that would be the case but Syria is something Israel doesn't want to get dragged into. Shelling(not killing but preventing IDF forces from incursion) will not cause large conflict and it will be internationally justified as making buffer zone is act of aggression. They absolutely have no legitimate reason. The guise of 'protecting druze' is just a guise. They want a buffer zone to station army, collect intelligence on rebels and paveway for easier invasion of Syria in future if needed. Better to prevent all those things right now. If they choose to conduct larger attack then they will do so with knowledge that it will empower regime, so the attack will be limited. And they won't have any international backing for any sort of operation.
> 
> If Israel does something stupid then Arab world will flood Syria with arms/men and won't stand by idle. At least let's hope that's the case. If Arab world doesn't back Syrians against such move then Syria will be playground for Israel/Russia/Iran. And if you want to become like Gaza or Lebanon in the 80's then you can tolerate a 'buffer zone' and what will come after it. But we out of experience are warning Syrians to accept situation unless you want to suffer active army able to target anywhere in Syria in less than minute and get international backing to use military force whenever they want in Syria. Plus they will interfere with your borders, naval ports(probably naval siege if Assad falls). You don't want to end up like this. The minimum is rebels must shell immediately any IDF movement very close to border and send message they won't tolerate it.
> 
> Don't be hostile to me as I've respected you and your people. I don't want to get into heated argument. Like I said, this isn't opinion and will become reality. Only stupid people would tolerate such thing. And if they do say bye to Syria, it will never become functioning country again. Where did I say Assad protected Syria from israel? Nobody said that, what Israel is doing is recognizing the situation is ripe for it to seize opportunity to give itself options in post-Assad syria and it will do it while rebels are in midst of stalemate war because it knows it will be difficult for them to intervene.
> 
> So by looks of it, the area where they want buffer zone is controlled partly by rebels and Hezbollah. Controlling the border is important at this point


My "shove your opinion up your arse" comment wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the idiots who claimed Assad fought Israel when peace talks were ongoing since 2007-present (as far as we know.) I knew I should've clarified that more 



Sinan said:


> Thanks bro....i see they are FSA.
> 
> The ammo box in the pic belongs to MKEK of Turkey.


I'm assuming then the old .50 cals were given to us by you then. Thanks for them, old but still gold, tear up Assadists real good. 


Antaréss said:


> A reminder ?, we haven't forgotten yet :


We haven't forgotten, but the Assad supporters sure choose to ignore it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Finally, YPG captures Tal Abayd from ISIS. Good job. But they should thank U.S too, their airstrikes in this battle were unprecedented, they literally obliterated many IS supply convoys coming to city, putting it under effective siege. Now compare it to Ramadi where U.S forces completely ignored tens of ISIS vehicles and convoys coming to Ramadi. U.S knows when it should actually fight ISIS and when not. When it comes to Kurds, they come in with full force.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hezbollah continues to kick Nusra's behind in Qalamun, only a relatively small area is in possession of terrorists now, few days/weeks and Qalamun will be completely free of terrorists.






----------------------------------------------------------------------

Armed groups have launched various heavy attacks against Thallah air base in Dara'a and they all failed. Based on latest reports, they are taking heavy casualties for capturing the airport, but with no success as of now. It shows that if SAA actually wants to resist in an area, they can hold up very well, now compare it to battles of Idlib or Ariha where they retreated in hours, which as I said previously, it came with direct orders from above. SAA has just gave up on some parts of Syria or they may have strategies that I'm not aware of.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Terrorists killed 25 civilians and wounded 100 after heavy shelling of residential areas in Rashidin district, Aleppo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610383484025217024


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Finally, YPG captures Tal Abayd from ISIS. Good job. But they should thank U.S too, their airstrikes in this battle were unprecedented, they literally obliterated many IS supply convoys coming to city, putting it under effective siege. Now compare it to Ramadi where U.S forces completely ignored tens of ISIS vehicles and convoys coming to Ramadi. U.S knows when it should actually fight ISIS and when not. When it comes to Kurds, they come in with full force.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah continues to kick Nusra's behind in Qalamun, only a relatively small area is in possession of terrorists now, few days/weeks and Qalamun will be completely free of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armed groups have launched various heavy attacks against Thallah air base in Dara'a and they all failed. Based on latest reports, they are taking heavy casualties for capturing the airport, but with no success as of now. It shows that if SAA actually wants to resist in an area, they can hold up very well, now compare it to battles of Idlib or Ariha where they retreated in hours, which as I said previously, it came with direct orders from above. SAA has just gave up on some parts of Syria or they may have strategies that I'm not aware of.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Terrorists killed 25 civilians and wounded 100 after heavy shelling of residential areas in Rashidin district, Aleppo.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610383484025217024


Oh look, more misinformation. Why am I not surprised?
The Qalamoun map is heavily biased towards regime. Nusra suffered heavy losses yes, but so did Hezbollah and SAA. And ISIS is not allied with Nusra or any other rebel group. And it seems interesting how ISIS always attacks Nusra positions in Qalamoun when Hezbollah and SAA are also attacking rebel positions...hmm.

Thal'ah airbase battle was stopped today, so more BS from you. Druze leaders are willing to make a deal.

These "terrorists" are already in control of Rashidin district, they took the rest of it today besides the military buildings. They had no reason to shell territory they just took/already held. And they shelled regime positions in the district lightly, the regime got kicked out by a rebel ground attack on the entire Western Aleppo front.
You love spreading so much disinformation, even when all other sources, including civilian sources, say no. Then again, civilian sources often conflict with SAA "sources" 99% of the time 

UPDATE:
Rebel gains on the Western Aleppo front (Ashrafiyeh, Khaldiyeh, Rashidayn, and Bustan al Basha) are huge:
- At least 2 tanks destroyed
- ~40 Assadists killed in al-Rashidayn
And possible gains (unconfirmed/more sources needed):
- 2 Jets destroyed on the ground on the Nayrab airport
- Military research center liberated

Gains/events elsewhere in Syria:
- Rahiyya Castle in Northeastern Hama taken by rebels, ~20 Assadists killed
- Tha'lah airbase was shelled by rebels with rockets before Druze leaders wanted to make a deal with rebels. During the shelling/fighting rebels killed a high-ranking officer who was behind the shelling of Suwaydaa that killed several civilians in order to put blame on rebels. (Regime shelled Suwaydaa with mortars, even though rebels are not in mortar range of Suwaydaa.)
- Obvious takeover of Tall Abyad by YPG and FSA and takeover of Ayn Issa by FSA.

Still believe Assad is winning @Serpentine? Qalamoun's liberation will be soon, we'll need to clear all of the Assadist Salients first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Finally, YPG captures Tal Abayd from ISIS. Good job. But they should thank U.S too, their airstrikes in this battle were unprecedented, they literally obliterated many IS supply convoys coming to city, putting it under effective siege. Now compare it to Ramadi where U.S forces completely ignored tens of ISIS vehicles and convoys coming to Ramadi. U.S knows when it should actually fight ISIS and when not. When it comes to Kurds, they come in with full force.


Why should US help Shia militias who shout "Death to America" at all? Be grateful for Tikrit where Sulemiani buried over thousand and achieved nothing.



> Hezbollah continues to kick Nusra's behind in Qalamun, only a relatively small area is in possession of terrorists now, few days/weeks and Qalamun will be completely free of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------


These maps on empty hills have zero meaning. There are 1.5 million Syrian Sunnis in Lebanon expelled by Assad and Hezbollah and they will always keep Hezies sleepless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lux de Veritas

While Assad may have some set back, the Syrian PKK are gaining grounds by closing in on Tel Abyad. If PKK took Tel Abyad, it would be the most significant defeat of ISIS after Kobane and even her recent win against Assad would not compensate that.

Lost of Tel Abyad would basically cut her off severely with terrorist sponsor Turkey.






Kurdish-Syrian force advances on key border town held by Islamic State - The Washington Post

— A Kurdish-Syrian force is advancing toward one of the Islamic State’s most strategically vital possessions, capturing territory in the group’s landmark province of Raqqa and threatening to inflict what could be the most significant defeat yet for the militants.

The Kurdish-led force, backed by U.S. airstrikes, closed in from the south, east and west on Saturday on the Syrian-Turkish border town of Tel Abyad, a key Islamic State stronghold on which the militants rely for trade with the outside world and also the flow of foreign fighters who sustain their strength on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

thanks to Turks tired-less effort , Kurds could take north of syria and connect themselves to Mediterranean sea .... and they are going to force Arabs and and all none kurd to leave these lands ( by spreading fear !!! ) 







to Turks : why you enter in political matter when you are so narrow minded and can't see the obvious scheme that going to take on ground !? 
now , in upcoming years we have to face with "great Kurdistan" issues .... 







in this map , just connect Kurdistan to Mediterranean sea ....


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh look, more misinformation. Why am I not surprised?
> The Qalamoun map is heavily biased towards regime. Nusra suffered heavy losses yes, but so did Hezbollah and SAA. And ISIS is not allied with Nusra or any other rebel group. And it seems interesting how ISIS always attacks Nusra positions in Qalamoun when Hezbollah and SAA are also attacking rebel positions...hmm.
> 
> Thal'ah airbase battle was stopped today, so more BS from you. Druze leaders are willing to make a deal.
> 
> These "terrorists" are already in control of Rashidin district, they took the rest of it today besides the military buildings. They had no reason to shell territory they just took/already held. And they shelled regime positions in the district lightly, the regime got kicked out by a rebel ground attack on the entire Western Aleppo front.
> You love spreading so much disinformation, even when all other sources, including civilian sources, say no. Then again, civilian sources often conflict with SAA "sources" 99% of the time
> 
> UPDATE:
> Rebel gains on the Western Aleppo front (Ashrafiyeh, Khaldiyeh, Rashidayn, and Bustan al Basha) are huge:
> - At least 2 tanks destroyed
> - ~40 Assadists killed in al-Rashidayn
> And possible gains (unconfirmed/more sources needed):
> - 2 Jets destroyed on the ground on the Nayrab airport
> - Military research center liberated
> 
> Gains/events elsewhere in Syria:
> - Rahiyya Castle in Northeastern Hama taken by rebels, ~20 Assadists killed
> - Tha'lah airbase was shelled by rebels with rockets before Druze leaders wanted to make a deal with rebels. During the shelling/fighting rebels killed a high-ranking officer who was behind the shelling of Suwaydaa that killed several civilians in order to put blame on rebels. (Regime shelled Suwaydaa with mortars, even though rebels are not in mortar range of Suwaydaa.)
> - Obvious takeover of Tall Abyad by YPG and FSA and takeover of Ayn Issa by FSA.
> 
> Still believe Assad is winning @Serpentine? Qalamoun's liberation will be soon, we'll need to clear all of the Assadist Salients first.



It's funny how you pathetically are covering for atrocities by your beloved 'revolutionaries'/terrorists. Just like you did it at first for Druze killed by Nus-Rats only to admit it later. I don't care if you don't accept it, it's not like they haven't killed a large number of civilians before. Oh I forgot, all those civilians kiving in gov held areas are 'Assadists' to you, so your numbers are not that false.

And about Aleppo front, almost none of what you said is confirmed to be true as of now, you may want to stop quoting Nusra fan page propaganda.

About Thaalah airbase, they stopped the offensive because of heavy casualties, it doesn't require a a very high brain capacity to understand that.

And Qalamun battle, Hezbollah also had casualties (yeah, they are not super humans), but don't ever try to say that it was anything, literally anything close to casualties of Nusra/IS terrorists. You can kill then in mass numbers on social media as much as you like, but that doesn't change the reality. Also, we should consider that Hezbollah is fighting the toughest battle in Syria now, finding terrorists hiding in mountains. You are welcome to read a little bit about mountain warfare.


500 said:


> Why should US help Shia militias who shout "Death to America" at all? Be grateful for Tikrit where Sulemiani buried over thousand and achieved nothing.


You repeat the same lie about Tikrit, but at the end, it was the same 'militias' who liberated Tikrit, not U.S, no matter how much you try to put it otherwise.


500 said:


> These maps on empty hills have zero meaning. There are 1.5 million Syrian Sunnis in Lebanon expelled by Assad and Hezbollah and they will always keep Hezies sleepless.



Believe me 500, your posts about Hezbollah are always a source of entertainment for me, I usually try to enjoy them.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You repeat the same lie about Tikrit, but at the end, it was the same 'militias' who liberated Tikrit, not U.S, no matter how much you try to put it otherwise.


Here the chronology of Shia militias slogans: 

- We are so cool, we dont need America, with great Suleimani we will capture Tikrit in two days.

after month achieving nothing.

- Awww awww Amereeka help us. awww.

America helps and they take Tikrit.

- We are so cool, we captured Tikrit without Amreeka. Amreeka sucks we have Suleimani.

IS captures Ramadi within hours kicking *** of armed to teeth Shia militias.

- Awww awww, why Amreeeka did not help us? Awwww.



> Believe me 500, your posts about Hezbollah are always a source of entertainment for me, I usually try to enjoy them.


Keep painting empty hills in Hezbollah colors while losing towns in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Here the chronology of Shia militias slogans:
> 
> - We are so cool, we dont need America, with great Suleimani we will capture Tikrit in two days.
> 
> after month achieving nothing.
> 
> - Awww awww Amereeka help us. awww.
> 
> America helps and they take Tikrit.
> 
> - We are so cool, we captured Tikrit without Amreeka. Amreeka sucks we have Suleimani.
> 
> IS captures Ramadi within hours kicking *** of armed to teeth Shia militias.
> 
> - Awww awww, why Amreeeka did not help us? Awwww.


Lol, that was funny. But I am actually used to your lying, so meh...

There wasn't *one single militia* in Ramadi when it was captured, it was only Iraqi army and Sunni tribesmen, and U.S didn't do anything to stop big IS convoys as we all expected. So please, don't embarass yourself like this.

But it was Shias who captured Tikrit, just like it was Shias who captured Jaraf al Sakhar and broke the siege of Amerli. It's Shias who kicked IS out of Baiji and prevented falling of Baiji city and refinery to IS, of course not to forget golden units of Iraqi army who did very well in there. U.S is now mostly busy helping Kurds in the north. Every single place there is a battle between Kurds and IS, you'll see unprecedented U.S strikes.



500 said:


> Keep painting empty hills in Hezbollah colors while losing towns in Syria.



Those empty hills magically produce dozens of dead Nusra corpses every day, lol. You know where you can find the pics.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> There wasn't *one single militia* in Ramadi when it was captured, it was only Iraqi army and Sunni tribesmen, and U.S didn't do anything to stop big IS convoys as we all expected. So please, don't embarass yourself like this.


So called Iraqi army is nothing but big Shia militia.



> But it was Shias who captured Tikrit,


After CC bombing campaign. Before they captured only their coffins.



> just like it was Shias who captured Jaraf al Sakhar


Tiny village. We already discussed that.



> Every single place there is a battle between Kurds and IS, you'll see unprecedented U.S strikes.


Of course. 



> Those empty hills magically produce dozens of dead Nusra corpses every day, lol. You know where you can find the pics.


Qadrillion every second.



Lux de Veritas said:


> Lost of Tel Abyad would basically cut her off severely with terrorist sponsor Turkey.


Kobani survived thanks to Turkish support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Serpentine said:


> Lol, that was funny. But I am actually used to your lying, so meh...
> 
> There wasn't *one single militia* in Ramadi when it was captured, it was only Iraqi army and Sunni tribesmen, and U.S didn't do anything to stop big IS convoys as we all expected. So please, don't embarass yourself like this.
> 
> But it was Shias who captured Tikrit, just like it was Shias who captured Jaraf al Sakhar and broke the siege of Amerli. It's Shias who kicked IS out of Baiji and prevented falling of Baiji city and refinery to IS, of course not to forget golden units of Iraqi army who did very well in there. U.S is now mostly busy helping Kurds in the north. Every single place there is a battle between Kurds and IS, you'll see unprecedented U.S strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Those empty hills magically produce dozens of dead Nusra corpses every day, lol. You know where you can find the pics.



if you have seen the numbers, you'd know most airstrikes goes to Iraq.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Girê Spi(Til Abyad)


----------



## Falcon29

@saif alarab @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Serpentine 

Do you guys think it's time for a peace deal and new formation of government? And also thealogical discussion in Muslim world on the clerics on both sides who incite violence. The price for freedom is very heavy. What happened in Syria was example for other peoples in region to not seek Islamic democracy. Perhaps that's what West wants. This situation can't be turned around without some sort of cooperation or dialogue between ME shias and Sunnis and Iran/Saudi Arabia. If that's not possible we should expect more war of attrition and destruction of the region with nothing to gain. Does any of you see possibility of some sort of dialogue?


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Falcon29 said:


> @saif alarab @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Serpentine
> 
> Do you guys think it's time for a peace deal and new formation of government? And also thealogical discussion in Muslim world on the clerics on both sides who incite violence. The price for freedom is very heavy. What happened in Syria was example for other peoples in region to not seek Islamic democracy. Perhaps that's what West wants. This situation can't be turned around without some sort of cooperation or dialogue between ME shias and Sunnis and Iran/Saudi Arabia. If that's not possible we should expect more war of attrition and destruction of the region with nothing to gain. Does any of you see possibility of some sort of dialogue?


I think now situation is gone beyond your control, civilians have started to hate middle eastern governments which allowed hundred thousands to be killed, and then Its arab countries which cares more about western interest and until west is here in region , peace can never ever be prevailed in middle east. It will get more and more worst.


----------



## Falcon29

CIS-TRANS said:


> I think now situation is gone beyond your control, civilians have started to hate middle eastern governments which allowed hundred thousands to be killed, and then Its arab countries which cares more about western interest and until west is here in region , peace can never ever be prevailed in middle east. It will get more and more worst.



Defintely is beyond my control...but with time question is how will situation across whole region develop? Will people get tired or it will it get multitudes worse ....and what role can Shia/Sunni clerics/ME governments play to influence the next ten years in region besides remaining neutral.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> @saif alarab @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Serpentine
> 
> Do you guys think it's time for a peace deal and new formation of government? And also thealogical discussion in Muslim world on the clerics on both sides who incite violence. The price for freedom is very heavy. What happened in Syria was example for other peoples in region to not seek Islamic democracy. Perhaps that's what West wants. This situation can't be turned around without some sort of cooperation or dialogue between ME shias and Sunnis and Iran/Saudi Arabia. If that's not possible we should expect more war of attrition and destruction of the region with nothing to gain. Does any of you see possibility of some sort of dialogue?



No, I don't see any peace within reach as of now, not that it's not possible, everything is possible, but it's far from reality for now.


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Falcon29 said:


> Defintely is beyond my control...but with time question is how will situation across whole region develop? Will people get tired or it will it get multitudes worse ....and what role can Shia/Sunni clerics/ME governments play to influence the next ten years in region besides remaining neutral.



What direction any war will take is not easy to foresee, specially a war having so many sides with different names are fighting.I mean when the war had started who thought that Syrian president will survive for so long and then I.S will emerge, This fighting is expanding and spreading beyond the regional territories. People may get tired but such instability takes years to get normal again, How the conflict supporting world powers would act in future that also matters a lot, Arabs would have avoided U.S entering in conflict at first place. You know Muslims already don't like them as they caused so much conflicts in the region. It provided opportunity to I.s to recruit fighters and emerge.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So called Iraqi army is nothing but big Shia militia.


Is that why U.S insists that Iraqi army be deplyed to Sunni areas and not 'Shia militias'? 


500 said:


> After CC bombing campaign. Before they captured only their coffins.


No, they did the job all by themselves, U.S airstrikes was as effective as it was in preventing fall of Ramadi.


500 said:


> Qadrillion every second.



I think it really hurts you seeing pics of dead Nusrats, understandable. They are out there, Twitter and Google are free, you may want to use them sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It's funny how you pathetically are covering for atrocities by your beloved 'revolutionaries'/terrorists. Just like you did it at first for Druze killed by Nus-Rats only to admit it later. I don't care if you don't accept it, it's not like they haven't killed a large number of civilians before. Oh I forgot, all those civilians kiving in gov held areas are 'Assadists' to you, so your numbers are not that false.
> 
> And about Aleppo front, almost none of what you said is confirmed to be true as of now, you may want to stop quoting Nusra fan page propaganda.
> 
> About Thaalah airbase, they stopped the offensive because of heavy casualties, it doesn't require a a very high brain capacity to understand that.
> 
> And Qalamun battle, Hezbollah also had casualties (yeah, they are not super humans), but don't ever try to say that it was anything, literally anything close to casualties of Nusra/IS terrorists. You can kill then in mass numbers on social media as much as you like, but that doesn't change the reality. Also, we should consider that Hezbollah is fighting the toughest battle in Syria now, finding terrorists hiding in mountains. You are welcome to read a little bit about mountain warfare.
> 
> You repeat the same lie about Tikrit, but at the end, it was the same 'militias' who liberated Tikrit, not U.S, no matter how much you try to put it otherwise.
> 
> 
> Believe me 500, your posts about Hezbollah are always a source of entertainment for me, I usually try to enjoy them.


I didn't "cover any atrocities." Al-Rashidayn is a district now fully under control under rebels, they had no reason whatsoever to bomb it. Yet you're sitting on your *** saying they did, even though logic and evidence say otherwise. Not that you presented either lol
The Druze incident was complex, and initially it was reported by people who were always reporting preliminary stuff that usually came out wrong. If a massacre was ever committed by rebels, it was condemned. Only 2 condemnations in the entire history of the revolution. Assad's condemnations for killing 300,000 civilians? More barrel bombs for everyone.
Civilians in Assad-held areas are not Assadists. Most of my family in Aleppo live in Assad-held areas or areas where there is fighting now. Assadists = Assad regime supporters, troops, shabiha, and foreigners like you.
Nusra isn't even part of the assault, so suck it. Rebels are making gains, videos will be released soon (media blackout as usual.)
Thal'ah airbase offensive was stopped because Druze leaders were willing to make a deal. That's why. You see, during negotiations, usually fighting stops. Not sure if Iranian government and its trolls are smart enough to know that.
Almost every single day Nusra and other rebels had to fight off Hezbollah, SAA, and ISIS, and they inflicted ~15 casualties each day there was fighting, while recieving very little in return (they were using hit and run strategies; inflict heavy losses, retreat.) I've shown you videos, but you seem to deny that even with the videos.
You're not really finding us when we're the ones usually ambushing you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Syrian defense minister Freij visits Iran to discuss cooperation against insurgents.






Syrian fighter pilot on his way to kill insurgents







Syrian army killed 300 insurgents at hospital


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syrian defense minister Freij visits Iran to discuss cooperation against insurgents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian fighter pilot on his way to kill insurgents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army killed 300 insurgents at hospital


LOL
"Over 300 insurgents killed at Jisr al Shughour hospital?"
Are you fucking high?
Unless by insurgents you mean SAA, in which case you would be speaking the truth. Because a lot of SAA died in Jisr al Shughour and its hospital/countryside. _A lot._
Not to mention, this is old news, so stop posting it and spamming the forum with it, especially when its disinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Syrian army and Hezbollah make fresh gains in Qalamoun. What is that at 0:14?






Insurgents got blown up when they attack Brigade 52 base.






Chechen insurgent exterminated by Syrian army






Syrian army kill insurgents in Darayya






Syrian army operations compilation WARNING some graphic from 4:20 to 4:22






Hezbollah destroy insurgents in Qalamoun


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Syrian army and Hezbollah make fresh gains in Qalamoun. What is that at 0:14?


ZSU-57-2



Serpentine said:


> Is that why U.S insists that Iraqi army be deplyed to Sunni areas and not 'Shia militias'?


For God's sake, dont ask me the rationale of Obama administration. 



> No, they did the job all by themselves, U.S airstrikes was as effective as it was in preventing fall of Ramadi.


U see thats what I am saying: first u begged America for air strikes then after u take Tikrit thanks to these strikes u say they were not important.



> I think it really hurts you seeing pics of dead Nusrats, understandable. They are out there, Twitter and Google are free, you may want to use them sometimes.


Assad fan boys post pics of dead people they call "rats" for 4 years already. And yet they keep losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Syrian army and Hezbollah make fresh gains in Qalamoun. What is that at 0:14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurgents got blown up when they attack Brigade 52 base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chechen insurgent exterminated by Syrian army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army kill insurgents in Darayya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army operations compilation WARNING some graphic from 4:20 to 4:22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah destroy insurgents in Qalamoun


Oh look, more old, outdated, "news."
Not to mention, that "chechen terrorist" looks like every other Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

why Hezbollah doesn't come back to Lebanon and mind its own business ?
it is sad to see so many people have zero morality to fight Syrian people ...
hopefully one day Israel will finish this terrorist group. tired of these sick people.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Mussana said:


> Regime Sources - Mohammed Kaltum (Tiger forces - Suhel al-Hasn fighters), killed by a sniper - head shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Allah make ur stay in hell more and more tormenting.
> Aameen


It seems he caused unbearable pain for your bros out there !



Hussein said:


> why Hezbollah doesn't come back to Lebanon and mind its own business ?
> it is sad to see so many people have zero morality to fight Syrian people ...
> hopefully one day Israel will finish this terrorist group. tired of these sick people.



Are you serious? 

Have you read Joulani's interview? 

Hezbollah is the next target and fighting the enemy in Syria is better than fighting them in Beirut districts .

May Allah help Hezbollah in it's war against Zionists and their supporters .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Mussana said:


> It won't be Isreal that will see to the end of the Hizbi-Lat group but it will be the muslims who will make them extinct for eternity along with their sponsors from persia.



Just like we did with 'Armenia'. See, Iran has helped Armenia quite a few times in history. And my Turkish side dis something else. So whereas I'm normally ambivalent, I fully support 'what happened' when I read posts from little sh!ts like you. Go search for food in the sewers of Yerevan.


----------



## raptor22

Hussein said:


> why Hezbollah doesn't come back to Lebanon and mind its own business ?
> it is sad to see so many people have zero morality to fight Syrian people ...
> hopefully one day Israel will finish this terrorist group. tired of these sick people.



Once upon time a wise person said a profound deep saying that: "No people have been attacked in the hearts of their houses but they suffered disgrace" ... no sensible person would wait when you know you're the next target ....and who said Hezboalla just fighting in Syria? it's ISIS who has attacked Lebanon by invading "Al-Qalamoun and Arsal" and the other areas ....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> It seems he caused unbearable pain for your bros out there !
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Have you read Joulani's interview?
> 
> Hezbollah is the next target and fighting the enemy in Syria is better than fighting them in Beirut districts .
> 
> May Allah help Hezbollah in it's war against Zionists and their supporters .


Hezbollah is the next target because they decided to help a mass-murdering dictator. If you hadn't intervened, we wouldn't have cared and would have probably still supported Hezbollah and Iran.
But thanks for intervening, now we know who our real enemies in the Middle East are: The back stabbing Rafidah, not the Zionists who will be easily defeated once they back-stabbing Rafidah are removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hezbollah is the next target because they decided to help a mass-murdering dictator. If you hadn't intervened, we wouldn't have cared and would have probably still supported Hezbollah and Iran.
> But thanks for intervening, now we know who our real enemies in the Middle East are: The back stabbing Rafidah, not the Zionists who will be easily defeated once they back-stabbing Rafidah are removed.


What a nonsense . Hezbollah entered the war after takfiris entered Lebanon and started a war in cities of Lebanon .
If you have forgot go refresh your memory of 3 years ago .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Key ISIS commander killed in Lebanon-Syria border clash: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

ISIS commanders, militants killed in Hezbollah attack | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

JEskandari said:


> What a nonsense . Hezbollah entered the war after takfiris entered Lebanon and started a war in cities of Lebanon .
> If you have forgot go refresh your memory of 3 years ago .


No "takfiri groups" entered Lebanon 3 years ago unprovoked. Hezbollah entered Syria 3 years ago, and in retaliation Nusra entered into Lebanon through the Qalamoun Mountains. It was Hezbollah's fault. If you shiites kept to yourselves and didn't support a mass-murdering dictator, we would have still supported you. But thanks again for not doing so.


Serpentine said:


> Key ISIS commander killed in Lebanon-Syria border clash: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> ISIS commanders, militants killed in Hezbollah attack | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


lol
A few incidents of Hezbollah killing ISIS.
...while rebels have killed hundreds of ISIS commanders by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol
> A few incidents of Hezbollah killing ISIS.
> ...while rebels have killed hundreds of ISIS commanders by now.


Good for 'rebels'.
SAA/Hezbollah have killed thousands of them, Nusra,ISIS, considering they are the same scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Good for 'rebels'.
> SAA/Hezbollah have killed thousands of them, Nusra,ISIS, considering they are the same scums.


lol
Thousands of ISIS? Please tell me, is Afghan Opium really that good?
Nusra are no where near being as extreme as ISIS. They're pretty extreme yes, but stop accusing them of being something they're not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol
> Thousands of ISIS? Please tell me, is Afghan Opium really that good?
> Nusra are no where near being as extreme as ISIS. They're pretty extreme yes, but stop accusing them of being something they're not.



It seems you feel obligated to quote every post of mine in this thread and say something, now that you do it, at least, stay civilized. I didn't insult you.

I said they have killed thousands of ISIS/Nusra. Only in Tabqa airbase, SAA killed 200 IS terrorists before falling of the base. In Deir al-Zoor, they have killed hundreds (or thousands) of IS till now. In Eastern Homs, they have killed hundreds of IS, same as Hasakah and Tadmur (before falling) and many other places. SAA also has lost man men fighting IS terrorists, certainly much more than 'rebels' who have small fights with IS in northern Aleppo and Dera'a, yet they tend to over exaggerate their fight against IS.


----------



## United

*Tayyip Erdoğan breaks his fast with Syrian refugees in Turkey *​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

United said:


> *Tayyip Erdoğan breaks his fast with Syrian refugees in Turkey *​
> View attachment 230661​




FSA changed its flag? What's with the red writing? Possibly to seem Islamic rather than secular.


----------



## United

Superboy said:


> FSA changed its flag? What's with the red writing? Possibly to seem Islamic rather than secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

United said:


>




Insurgents. Scums of the planet.


----------



## United

Superboy said:


> Insurgents. Scums of the planet.



Iran Op-Ed: Despite The Denials, Tehran’s Fighters Are Returning in Body Bags from Syria | EA WorldView

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Hezbollah killed ISIS commanders in Qalamoun

ISIS commanders, militants killed in Hezbollah attack | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It seems you feel obligated to quote every post of mine in this thread and say something, now that you do it, at least, stay civilized. I didn't insult you.
> 
> I said they have killed thousands of ISIS/Nusra. Only in Tabqa airbase, SAA killed 200 IS terrorists before falling of the base. In Deir al-Zoor, they have killed hundreds (or thousands) of IS till now. In Eastern Homs, they have killed hundreds of IS, same as Hasakah and Tadmur (before falling) and many other places. SAA also has lost man men fighting IS terrorists, certainly much more than 'rebels' who have small fights with IS in northern Aleppo and Dera'a, yet they tend to over exaggerate their fight against IS.


I didn't insult you. Opium use in Iran is normal, don't tell me you haven't used it. Rates in Iran are higher than rates in Afghanistan, the people who actually make the Opium. If you feel insulted, it's probably because you use it 
Thousands of ISIS doesn't make sense. Tabqa airbase was a fiasco, 700 SAA died in the aftermath, not during the actual fighting. Who knows how many people actually died during the fighting. Deir Ez Zour is hundreds of ISIS dead but also thousands of SAA dead. Eastern Homs was a few hundred, not hundreds. Hasakeh was a few dozen, a few hundred at most. Tadmur was a few dozen, SAA didn't even fight.
Islamic Front alone have lost 2,500 men to ISIS. If you're really downplaying their role in eradicating ISIS in Northern Yarmouk camp, Eastern Ghouta, Sahem al Golan, al-Qahtaniya, and repelling ISIS from Northern Aleppo, then I can downplay Assad's fight against ISIS any day, because Assad barely fights them. Let me remind you, he fights ISIS in 6% of his engagements. Also, he seems to love to bomb rebel positions when ISIS is advancing on them, and ISIS do the same to rebels when rebels are advancing on Assad's positions. Mutual relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I didn't insult you. Opium use in Iran is normal, don't tell me you haven't used it. Rates in Iran are higher than rates in Afghanistan, the people who actually make the Opium. If you feel insulted, it's probably because you use it
> Thousands of ISIS doesn't make sense. Tabqa airbase was a fiasco, 700 SAA died in the aftermath, not during the actual fighting. Who knows how many people actually died during the fighting. Deir Ez Zour is hundreds of ISIS dead but also thousands of SAA dead. Eastern Homs was a few hundred, not hundreds. Hasakeh was a few dozen, a few hundred at most. Tadmur was a few dozen, SAA didn't even fight.
> Islamic Front alone have lost 2,500 men to ISIS. If you're really downplaying their role in eradicating ISIS in Northern Yarmouk camp, Eastern Ghouta, Sahem al Golan, al-Qahtaniya, and repelling ISIS from Northern Aleppo, then I can downplay Assad's fight against ISIS any day, because Assad barely fights them. Let me remind you, he fights ISIS in 6% of his engagements. Also, he seems to love to bomb rebel positions when ISIS is advancing on them, and ISIS do the same to rebels when rebels are advancing on Assad's positions. Mutual relationship.



So, you basically admitted that you can't act civilized. Don't quote me again unless you have learned to behave properly. You'll have a pass this time, next time, you will be warned and given infractions.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> So, you basically admitted that you can't act civilized. Don't quote me again unless you have learned to behave properly. You'll have a pass this time, next time, you will be warned and given infractions.


Where did I act uncivilized? Please do tell me. I stated a fact. Iranians use Opium. How is that uncivilized?

Back on topic: A reddit AMA (Ask Me Anything) with Colonel Ismael Ayoub, a defected Air Force pilot from Rastan. Was extremely informative, and tears the entire argument of the "resistance axis" out of their throats, since it literally had no basis.
I'm Syrian Air Force pilot Staff Colonel Ismael Ayoub. I flew the Migs and Sukhois before defecting. AMA : syriancivilwar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Where did I act uncivilized? Please do tell me. I stated a fact. Iranians use Opium. How is that uncivilized?



If all Iranians use Opium, then all Syrians who support rebels are terrorists.

I hope you now understand the stupidity of your generalization.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> If all Iranians use Opium, then all Syrians who support rebels are terrorists.
> 
> I hope you now understand the stupidity of your generalization.


Did I say all Iranians use Opium? Where did I say all? Point out the "all" in my post, and I will apologize immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Did I say all Iranians use Opium? Where did I say all? Point out the "all" in my post, and I will apologize immediately.



You concluded in your post that I use opium because some Iranians use opium and simply because you didn't like my post and opposed it. Based on that lame logic, almost all Iranians use opium because they oppose your views, certainly about supporting nutjob freaks of Nusra and and spreading sectarian hatred. Do you get it now?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You concluded in your post that I use opium because some Iranians use opium and simply because you didn't like my post and opposed it. Based on that lame logic, almost all Iranians use opium because they oppose your views, certainly about supporting nutjob freaks of Nusra and and spreading sectarian hatred. Do you get it now?


I concluded that you used/currently are using Opium because you said something that made no sense. Look at the facts on the ground, it is impossible for Hezbollah to have killed thousands of ISIS when they have killed dozens at most, and it is impossible for Assad to have killed "thousands" when he barely killed a little over 1,000 - especially since he barely ever deploys airstrikes against ISIS, which are the main killer of rebels and civilians alike, but not the main killers in ISIS.
In short - my Opium statement was not intended to be insulting. If you found it insulting, I am sorry for that, but you really need to stop getting offended at such simple things.
A lot of Iranians oppose my views, sure, maybe in Iran. Try asking the crap ton of Iranians who leave Iran, and with it, leave Shiism and come to the west about the views of the Iranian government.
For the last time, I do not support Nusra. If I supported Nusra, I wouldn't be on this forum, if you know what I mean.
Spreading sectarian hatred? Not really. I don't spread sectarian hatred. I state facts. Iran hires shiites to go and fuel sectarian war in Syria and Iraq in order to kill Sunnis. Fact. Shiites have been killing Sunnis for centuries simply because they're Sunnis. Fact. Want me to remind you of how Alawites (who are a branch of shiites) would raid Sunni villages and rape and pillage. Why? Because they were Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

latest Syria developments


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> latest Syria developments


Look at these bastards. They pretend like FSA didn't participate in Tall Abyad liberation and say ISIS is attacking Thal'lah air base. Not to mention their Qalamoun map is wrong.
And then you regime supporters complain about our sources. Look at your own "sources" first before scrutinizing any of ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Look at these bastards. They pretend like FSA didn't participate in Tall Abyad liberation and say ISIS is attacking Thal'lah air base. Not to mention their Qalamoun map is wrong.
> And then you regime supporters complain about our sources. Look at your own "sources" first before scrutinizing any of ours.




Seculars are too scared to fight. The only ones who dare to fight and put their bodies in harm's way are ideological fanatics like Nusra, ISIS, YPG / PKK, Baath loyalists, Hezbollah, Mahdi Army.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Seculars are too scared to fight. The only ones who dare to fight and put their bodies in harm's way are ideological fanatics like Nusra, ISIS, YPG / PKK, Baath loyalists, Hezbollah, Mahdi Army.


You're really, really ignorant.
YPG and PKK are secularist.
Ba'athists are secularist.
FSA are not afraid to fight, nor is any other rebel group afraid. If they were afraid, Assad would have won. They clearly aren't afraid because *they're winning.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> You're really, really ignorant.
> YPG and PKK are secularist.
> Ba'athists are secularist.
> FSA are not afraid to fight, nor is any other rebel group afraid. If they were afraid, Assad would have won. They clearly aren't afraid because *they're winning.*




YPG / PKK are fanatics fighting for their Kurdish ethnicity. They are ideological fanatics like Right Sector in Ukraine. The only FSA unit who dares to fight is Army of Islam which is not secular. Seculars like you are only keyboard warriors who do not dare to put their lives at risk on the battle ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

Superboy said:


> YPG / PKK are fanatics fighting for their Kurdish ethnicity. They are ideological fanatics like Right Sector in Ukraine. The only FSA unit who dares to fight is Army of Islam which is not secular. *Seculars like you are only keyboard warriors who do not dare to put their lives at risk on the battle ground*.



can you read your statement in bolded text loudly in front of mirror, please.............

it will help in knowing yourself better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

dearhypocrite said:


> can you read your statement in bolded text loudly in front of mirror, please.............
> 
> it will help in knowing yourself better




I'm a secular and a coward. Not denying it. I never shoot a single bullet.


----------



## As is - where is

Jaysh al-Islam is part of the Islamic Front which in turn is part of the Syrian Revolutionary Command Council. The FSA is also part of the SRCC but this doesn't mean that Jaysh al-Islam is part of the FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

As is - where is said:


> Jaysh al-Islam is part of the Islamic Front which in turn is part of the Syrian Revolutionary Command Council. The FSA is also part of the SRCC but this doesn't mean that Jaysh al-Islam is part of the FSA.




I stand corrected. In fact, Army of Islam has rejected to join FSA. The point is, FSA doesn't dare to fight. They are not fanatics. Non fanatics have no place in any conflict. War is not for the faint hearted.

Syrian army Baath fanatics tribute vid


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> YPG / PKK are fanatics fighting for their Kurdish ethnicity. They are ideological fanatics like Right Sector in Ukraine. The only FSA unit who dares to fight is Army of Islam which is not secular. Seculars like you are only keyboard warriors who do not dare to put their lives at risk on the battle ground.


Did you really just call me secular? Bahahaha
I want Sharia for Syria, fyi. Not that ISIS utopia crap though, actual Sharia, like Rashidun-era caliphs-were-actually-elected-Sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

Dr.Thrax said:


> Did you really just call me secular? Bahahaha
> I want Sharia for Syria, fyi. Not that ISIS utopia crap though, actual Sharia, like Rashidun-era caliphs-were-actually-elected-Sharia.



non-muslim always confuse between a true Islamic & whatever IS or al-Qaeda did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Did you really just call me secular? Bahahaha
> I want Sharia for Syria, fyi. Not that ISIS utopia crap though, actual Sharia, like Rashidun-era caliphs-were-actually-elected-Sharia.




If you want Sharia then change your avatar to Nusra or ISIS or Islamic Front. FSA is secular.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

from 2005

*A murder stirs Kurds in Syria*


*Syria's 1.7 million Kurds are impatient over their rights, and key to Syrian stability.*

*By Nicholas Blanford, Correspondent of The Christian Science Monitor JUNE 16, 2005*
QAMISHLI, SYRIA — At a meeting of Syrian political-intelligence officers in late April in the Kurdish northeast, the only item on the agenda was Sheikh Mohammed Mashouq al-Khaznawi.

He was becoming a problem for Syria, says a Western diplomat familiar with the meeting.

A moderate Islamic cleric who once worked with the Syrian government to temper extremism, Sheikh Khaznawi was emerging as one of its most outspoken critics. He advocated Kurdish rights and democracy, galvanizing many of the 1.7 million Kurds against the regime of President Bashar al-Assad. At the same time, Kurds were gaining political power in Iraq, Lebanon was casting Syrian troops out, and the US was criticizing Syria's government.


"[Syrian intelligence] wrote a report saying he ... should be stopped. They said he would start a revolution," says Sheikh Murad Khaznawi, the eldest of Sheikh Mohammed's eight sons.




On May 10, the cleric disappeared in Damascus. Three weeks later, he was found dead.

His murder sent shock waves through Syria's marginalized Kurdish community, sparking mass demonstrations earlier this month and mobilizing a community that represents the most potent domestic threat to President Assad.

"The sheikh was a symbol for the Kurdish people and he wanted all the people to unite and struggle peacefully," says Hassan Saleh, secretary-general of Yakiti Party, a banned Kurdish group.

The Syrian authorities deny involvement in Khaznawi's killing. But analysts and diplomats note that the cleric's death coincides with a crackdown by Damascus against internal political dissent.

"The stability of Syria is in the hands of the Kurds," says Ibrahim Hamidi, correspondent of the Arabic Al Hayat daily. "They have a unique position. They are organized, they have an Islamic identity, regional support through the Kurds in Turkey, Iraq and Iran, international support with some European countries lobbying for them, and political status because of [the Kurdish empowerment in] Iraq."

Syria's 1.7 million Kurds comprise the largest non-Arab group in Syria, making up about 9 percent of the population. Most Kurds live in the Hasake province. The area's economic importance and the Baath Party's Arab nationalist ideology have ensured that the province has long been under firm state control.

In 1962, a year before the Baath Party took power, a census stripped around 120,000 Kurdish Syrians of their citizenship, reclassifying them as "foreigners," who carry red identity cards rather than passports. Today that number has grown to 300,000. [Editor's note: The original version incorrectly stated that 300,000 Kurds live in Hasake province.]

In the early 1970s, thousands of Arabs were resettled on confiscated Kurdish property along a 200-mile strip on the Turkish border as part of an Arabization policy that included banning the teaching of Kurdish from schools. [Editor's note: The original version incorrectly stated that Kurds were banned from schools.]

Preaching individual rights
It was in this milieu that Sheikh Khaznawi was raised. He was born into a respected religious family that followed the Sufi branch of Islam, a movement of organized brotherhoods, known as Tariqas, each one headed by a sheikh. But the young Khaznawi broke with Sufi tradition and began preaching individual freedom and self-responsibility rather than collective obedience to a single leader.

"The sheikh used to speak against the majority of Sufi ways. He said it was like drugging the mind," says his son Murad.

A father of 16 children, he cut a distinguished figure in his traditional garb of gray tunic and tightly wrapped white turban. He possessed a good sense of humor and, unlike most Islamic clerics, was happy to shake hands with women. Khaznawi's moderate ideas, which included support for secularism and tolerance of other faiths, won him a growing number of followers and endeared him initially to the Syrian government, which views Islamic extremism with hostility.

In March 2004, simmering tensions in the Kurdish northeast exploded into bloody clashes between Kurds, Syrian security forces, and Arab tribesmen. The government asked Khaznawi to travel to Qamishli to help ease tensions. His mediation helped calm the situation, but he grew increasingly active in advocating Kurdish rights. When 312 Kurdish detainees were released in March, Khaznawi was there to greet them. In April, on the anniversary of the death of a Kurd in last year's riots, he publicly denounced the government's treatment of Kurds.

"After that he was warned by the security [agents] that what he was doing was dangerous," says Mr. Saleh. Then, Khaznawi traveled to Brussels in February and met with the exiled head of the Muslim Brotherhood, an Islamist organization which fought a terrorist campaign against the government in the early 1980s. The meeting earned him another warning from state security.

In April, he gave an interview with the Canadian Globe and Mail newspaper in which he was quoted as saying, "Either the regime will change or the regime must go.... The reason I can speak out is because the Americans are trying get rid of dictators and help the oppressed."

Khaznawi began receiving death threats from Islamic extremists who abhorred his moderation and his criticism of suicide bombings in Iraq. Also threatened was his colleague Mohammed Habash, director of the Islamic Studies Center in Damascus, an institution that advocates moderate Islam.

"They warned me and Khaznawi that we were playing with fire," says Mr. Habash. "I'm afraid. I think there's a clear plan of the fundamentalists to fight the renewal [moderation] of Islam."

Early last month, Khaznawi received a call from people claiming to be followers of his father, who died in 1992. They told the cleric that their father was ill and wanted to see him. Could he come to their house for breakfast? He was suspicious, but he accepted. He left the Islamic Studies Center on the morning of May 10 and was not seen again. "He said he would go to breakfast, but unfortunately he went to his death instead," Habash says.

Kurds rising
Khaznawi's disappearance spurred some 10,000 Kurds to demonstrate in Qamishli on May 21, calling on the government to reveal his whereabouts. But the government denied any knowledge of the kidnapping.

On June 1, Khaznawi's family was informed that their father had been found dead in Deir ez-Zor. His body, which was buried in a cemetery on the edge of town, showed signs of torture. "The security told us he had been buried for 12 days," says Sheikh Morshed Khaznawi, another of Khaznawi's sons. "We didn't believe them because the depth of the grave was only 70 centimeters [two feet] and Deir ez-Zor is very hot. He should have decayed very badly."

The Syrian authorities blamed the cleric's murder on a "criminal gang." Two gang members were arrested and were shown confessing on television.

Tens of thousands of mourners attended Khaznawi's burial and some 10,000 (mostly Kurd) protesters took to the streets of Qamishli on June 5. The demonstration turned violent when police and Arab tribesmen beat the protesters, including women, then looted dozens of Kurdish-owned shops.

"We have exceeded the culture of fear that the regime planted in us," says Machal Tammo, of the Tayyar Mustaqbal, a Kurdish Party. "For this very reason, the regime does not want us to ask for our demands peacefully."

More rights for Kurds?
The main road between Hasake and Qamishli cuts across a barren terrain of harvested wheat fields, the monotony of the featureless plain occasionally broken by small man-made hills, known as tells, which have been part of this ancient steppe for more than 4,000 years. The hot wind creates spinning columns of dust which pirouette and sway gracefully across the fields of golden stubble.

At the entrance to Qamishli today, plainclothes Syrian intelligence officers with rifles keep an eye on passing traffic. More intelligence officers sit on stools beside their vehicle at a roundabout. Security has grown tighter since Khaznawi's kidnapping and murder.

Morshed Khaznawi, who bears a striking resemblance to his slain father, demands an international investigation into his father's death. "We think the Syrian authorities have complete and total responsibility," he says.

But Mr. Habash and some analysts doubt that the regime was behind Khaznawi's death, pointing to a long-running family dispute and the enmity he aroused among Islamic extremists.

"I believe the children of Mashouq are in the eye of the storm and have a desire to accuse the government," Habash says. "Mashouq had good contacts with the regime, government, army, and intelligence. His political activities were not enough to get him killed."

Following the March 2004 riots in Qamishli, Abdullah Derdary, the Syrian planning minister, traveled to Hasake province and reassured the Kurds that economic assistance was on its way.

"Nothing happened and this time no one believes them," says a Western diplomat familiar with Kurdish affairs. "They are looking at Iraq and thinking we can organize ourselves and the regime knows it."

During the 1990s, Syrian Kurds were permitted to fulfill their military service with the PKK, the Kurdish armed separatist group that was fighting for autonomy in southeast Turkey. Damascus and Ankara signed a security pact in 1998 which ended Syria's support for the PKK. But, according to the diplomat, many Syrian Kurds have slipped into northern Iraq to continue fighting with a newly resurgent PKK, which could have alarming implications for Damascus.

Still, there are indications that the government is taking the Kurdish dilemma more seriously. The government recently appointed Major General Mohammed Mansoura as head of Syria's powerful political security department. General Mansoura has extensive experience with the Kurds having headed the Hasake branch of military intelligence from 1982 to 2002.

Regardless of who killed Khaznawi, the death of the respected cleric has refocused attention on Syria's Kurds. Last week's Baath Party Congress referred to unspecified steps to help the Kurds - widely reported to involve granting citizenship to the 300,000 stateless Kurds.

But for many Kurds such government measures are too little too late. "The Kurds are really fed up. They don't care anymore," says Maan Abdelsalam, a Syrian civil rights activist.

The Kurds' Status in Syria
• Population: 1.7 million. As Syria's largest non-Arab group, Kurds account for approximately 9 percent of the country's total population.

• Stateless Kurds: In 1962, more than 120,000 Kurds were stripped of their Syrian citizenship. Today the number of Kurds without Syrian passports has swelled to more than 300,000.

• Hasake Province, where most Kurds live, is the main source of Syria's oil and gas reserves and a major center of cotton and wheat production.

A murder stirs Kurds in Syria - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> No "takfiri groups" entered Lebanon 3 years ago unprovoked. Hezbollah entered Syria 3 years ago, and in retaliation Nusra entered into Lebanon through the Qalamoun Mountains. It was Hezbollah's fault. If you shiites kept to yourselves and didn't support a mass-murdering dictator, we would have still supported you. But thanks again for not doing so.


It seems you really forgotten what happened in Lebanon 3 years ago , or maybe you remember it but don't want to admit it.


----------



## raptor22

Dr.Thrax said:


> Did you really just call me secular? Bahahaha
> I want Sharia for Syria, fyi. Not that ISIS utopia crap though, actual Sharia, like Rashidun-era caliphs-were-actually-elected-Sharia.



None of the 3 first caliphs were elected ...


----------



## 500

Loy progress in Northern Daraa in 2015:







Rebel progress in Idlib:











Detailed:

1. Idlib and Ghab plain in the beginning of March 2015:... - justpaste.it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Did you really just call me secular? Bahahaha
> I want Sharia for Syria, fyi. Not that ISIS utopia crap though, actual Sharia, like Rashidun-era caliphs-were-actually-elected-Sharia.


 You were always a mystery to me but you clear the air a little here. So you want Sharia. Not IS 'utopia' brand Sharia, but a brand of Sharia that YOU like. What if there are secularists? What is your plan for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

libertad said:


> You were always a mystery to me but you clear the air a little here. So you want Sharia. Not IS 'utopia' brand Sharia, but a brand of Sharia that YOU like. What if there are secularists? What is your plan for them?



is not about what sharia that he like, it is about what is the true sharia that should be impose, not a fake Sharia imposed by IS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

JEskandari said:


> It seems you really forgotten what happened in Lebanon 3 years ago , or maybe you remember it but don't want to admit it.


I didn't forget. Hezbollah started coming to kill us so Nusra entered in to Lebanon. Hezbollah's fault.


raptor22 said:


> None of the 3 first caliphs were elected ...


Abu Bakr was given Bay'ah after he was nominated. Elected.
Umar was nominated by Abu Bakr and nobody debated that claim. Essentially elected.
Uthman was elected by a council, and people eventually chose him as well. Elected.
But wait, since they were Sunni they couldn't have possibly ever been elected because 1000% of Muslims back then were Shiite and we have proof of this because of Ali's horse and a donkey.


libertad said:


> You were always a mystery to me but you clear the air a little here. So you want Sharia. Not IS 'utopia' brand Sharia, but a brand of Sharia that YOU like. What if there are secularists? What is your plan for them?


I want Sharia. You know, Rashidun Sharia where all citizens were equally represented and there was no oppression. But that doesn't mean that will happen in Syria. Most likely there will be a vote for a secular democracy or Islamic democracy (Sharia.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

This thread is about Syria. Keep personal stuffs out, people.


----------



## Superboy

NDF hardcore Baathists fight insurgents in Golan


----------



## libertad

dearhypocrite said:


> is not about what sharia that he like, it is about what is the true sharia that should be impose, not a fake Sharia imposed by IS





Dr.Thrax said:


> I want Sharia. You know, Rashidun Sharia where all citizens were equally represented and there was no oppression. But that doesn't mean that will happen in Syria. Most likely there will be a vote for a secular democracy or Islamic democracy (Sharia.)



So you want Sharia A and IS wants Sharia B and JAN may want Sharia C. Everyone will say their Sharia is the best. I can't really fault IS for wanting to establish their own kind of Sharia anymore than I can for JAN and FSA. They are all the same to me. Meanwhile, the people who don't want to be ruled by religious dogma are fighting for Assad.


----------



## Falcon29

libertad said:


> So you want Sharia A and IS wants Sharia B and JAN may want Sharia C. Everyone will say their Sharia is the best. I can't really fault IS for wanting to establish their own kind of Sharia anymore than I can for JAN and FSA. They are all the same to me. Meanwhile, the people who don't want to be ruled by religious dogma are fighting for Assad.



You see things from Western portal, in the Middle East there is no religious dogma as much as media may try making it seem. It has always been liberal dogma for the past decades, at least in the Arab world. Arab regimes hardly impose Islam, the only monarchy that does so is Saudi Arabia. Because Saudi Arabia is historically significant to Muslims and is birthplace of Islam, its laws, interpretations, etc....Even the ones that do, you will still see secular lifestyle in them because they only do so for credentials...

In the Arab world it is a struggle against Arab liberal/Shia/Israeli/Western dogma. The struggle is led by Sunni Islamists. Shia Islamists or Iran don't share the same struggle, they tolerate and embrace secular lifestyle(another evidence no way they qualify for position/glory they assign to themselves) and only work to achieve Iranian interests and don't share sentiments of majority. Shia Islamists are some of the worst because they insist that their Persian cult ideology is superior to Islam. Many Shias are normal , good people. But there are boundaries where can say this ideology doesn't follow Islam and serves a foreign ancient empire. No Sunni's consider it to be legitimate. It is dangerous because this minority has loyalty to Iran but most importantly they live on another Universe where their teachings are legitimate. Shia's mostly don't actually believe in Islam, but they like the ideology as it is perfect tool for Iran to try gaining influence in the Arab world. This is why Shia's are an obstacle, and if you're an obstacle to ending Muslim suffering/persecution than in our religion you are to be fought. This is self defense, as much as our enemies try portraying it as aggression. We are not the ones forcing ourselves on others. Shias/Arab dictatorial liberals/West/Jewish people are forcing theirselves unto the Middle East and causing misery for the Sunni population.

The case with the West is commonly known. But to add point, contrary to what Westerners are told, ME Islamists want nothing to do with the West. They just want to be left alone and remove the oppression against their peoples in the region. There is no problem with middle easterner Islamists and West being at peace and entering agreements. However this isn't possible when the West is propping up so called 'liberals' to target islamists and militarily targeting Islamists on their own. Whilst shias/Jews also do the same thing.

So yeah, maybe some people in the ME are fine with being subgjuagted to oppression because they either happen to be careless wealthy liberals or Shia's(who have different ideology and pursue their own interests separately from the main body of Muslims, which is why they're so disliked), but those people don't matter. And the more they increase the suffering of the people the sooner there will be an all out regional struggle against them until they end their conspiracy/attacks/subjugation/siege/dominance of Muslims. And this struggle is the most just struggle on the planet earth to take place with exception of struggles of prophets of God. Sunni Islamists are taking up a holy and just cause and no doubt will be opposed by the majority of the world, but numbers don't matter. Being right matters, and they are right, period. The only ones who don't think so are the misdoers, shameless and corrupt people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> So you want Sharia A and IS wants Sharia B and JAN may want Sharia C. Everyone will say their Sharia is the best. I can't really fault IS for wanting to establish their own kind of Sharia anymore than I can for JAN and FSA. They are all the same to me. Meanwhile, the people who don't want to be ruled by religious dogma are fighting for Assad.


Hahahahaha
Maybe stick to America, because you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.
There is only 1 type of Sharia, as defined by the Qur'an and the Sunnah. However, it can be interpreted in many different ways, of which only a few (which have very few differences between them, essentially making them one) are correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hahahahaha
> Maybe stick to America, because you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.
> There is only 1 type of Sharia, as defined by the Qur'an and the Sunnah. However, it can be interpreted in many different ways, of which only a few (which have very few differences between them, essentially making them one) are correct.



You just said it yourself...you don't want IS 'utopia' Sharia as you called it. You want your own 'Rashidun' equality puppies, smiles and ponies equality Sharia. What's wrong with IS wanting their own brand and fighting to achieve it? Not that I like IS, I'm just trying to be consistent..


----------



## dearhypocrite

libertad said:


> You just said it yourself...you don't want IS 'utopia' Sharia as you called it. You want your own 'Rashidun' equality puppies, smiles and ponies equality Sharia. What's wrong with IS wanting their own brand and fighting to achieve it? Not that I like IS, I'm just trying to be consistent..



are atheis like stalin & mao ze dong are same like atheis that are so many at usa & europe? I'm also just trying to be consistent...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> Then how did they come to power?
> and what about hazrat ali (ra) ?.
> how did he come to lead?
> 
> Divine decree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!may be


Well The second one was appointed by the first one . the third one was appointed by a 5 man comitee that one of them had veto right .
The first one elected by people who could be counted by your hand finger .
The forth one had a divine decree and also selected by the people .


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> Please name the ones elected the first one.
> Must be easy for u as they can be no more than 10-20 as u said and see how i make u the Persian jew eat ur own words.
> 
> And also the one u said had the divine decree was among the ones who pledged oath of allegiance. He must have been sure that he had no such decree.


He didn't say anything to division in young Islamic society. And what happened in saghifeh was the handy work of several people and the rest just followed what the rest did.
Then mainly khazraj tribe gathered to find a replacement for the holy prophet and Omar and abubakr went there to stop them choose someone from ansar and made them to select one from mohajerin.

By the way calling others Jew to insult them show how low and shallow somebody is.


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> Then how did they come to power?
> and what about hazrat ali (ra) ?.
> how did he come to lead?
> 
> Divine decree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!may be



Go read by yourself ... if even there were elected they were caliphs of People not Khlafata-Allah ... Khalphata-Allah must be chosen by Allah not by people .. as Rasoul-Allah were chosen by Allah .... as all prophets and all sucossors were ... as the last one is chosen too ....
By the way Abubakr caliphate came through "Saghife" ... when Bani Hashem were preparing for Prophet (pbuh) funeral they gathered in Saghife and neglected their prophet (pbuh) funeral ... while men like Imam Ali(As) , Abuzar , Salman, Balal, Ibn Abbas and many others were not present in Saghife ....
Second one was directly chosen by the first one.
The last one was chosen through a committee set by second caliph ... and one with veto ... Imam Ali (as) refused to follow the Sunna of two previous caliphs and insisted on Book of God and sunna of prophet (pbuh) something that Uthman accepted (Sunna of two previous caliphs) and became caliph ... 
Imam Ali (as) were chosen by Allah .. no doubt in that ... but people chose him too go and read it by yourself how people forced him to accept the caliphate and he was rejecting ...

Imam Ali (as) was born in Kabba ... what about your caliphs?


----------



## Falcon29

TelHai said:


> I think at this point it's a good time to remind you that when it comes to Muslims, YOU are the invaders. The Jews and Christians were there long before you.
> 
> You took lands by force and wiped out other people.
> 
> So if you get pushed back in areas like Israel and are being prevented from invading even more land, it's not only a good thing - but it's putting things right.



No such thing, Arabs are original inhabitants and always have been. Hebrews are from Africa. European ashkeNazis are Russian/European and illegal squatters who pose great threat to the original inhabitants and have to be apprehended. Muslims aren't a race. Before African Jews there were canaanites invaded by African Jews. Then Europeans invaded the hebrews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> You just said it yourself...you don't want IS 'utopia' Sharia as you called it. You want your own 'Rashidun' equality puppies, smiles and ponies equality Sharia. What's wrong with IS wanting their own brand and fighting to achieve it? Not that I like IS, I'm just trying to be consistent..


They're going against all of the principles of Sharia. There's this thing called Tamkeen where under a time of crisis (like you know, the war right now), capital punishment is forbidden. There's also the forgiveness factor and ISIS really don't seem like they love to forgive people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Lebanon's Shia and Christians join the fight against Nusra in the Qalamoun mountains.

Assad Needs a Victory | Al Jazeera America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Superboy said:


> Lebanon's Shia and Christians join the fight against Nusra in the Qalamoun mountains.
> 
> Assad Needs a Victory | Al Jazeera America


He scored a huge victory once, Qusair... Don't you remember guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He scored a huge victory once, Qusair... Don't you remember guys?




It is a small town. It was a big battle and took months to win. Then again, this war will last centuries, so every win is important.


----------



## 500

Map made by pro-Assad guys, but quite fair:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Map made by pro-Assad guys, but quite fair:



The land route to Aleppo is still open, the map shows like it has been cut off.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The land route to Aleppo is still open, the map shows like it has been cut off.


The main road to Aleppo is cut off since 2012. Secondary road passes through desert and thats what the map shows.


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Map made by pro-Assad guys, but quite fair:




This map is more accurate. Nusra is colored gray / white. Most of Daraa is under government control. On your map it looks like half and half.


----------



## raptor22

Mussana said:


> Hazrat Ali (ra) was rejecting the will of Allah.....
> 
> As regards to being born in kabba , there is no definite proof of that and if we accept it regarding hazrat ali (ra) then we have to accept it regarding Hakeem bin Hizam also as those that have held this view lived two centuries earlier than those that held the view that only `Ali did.



His Imamat started since departure of prophet (pbuh) ... this position is given by God as the prophethood is from God .... and has got nothing with people, he was Imam even when people didn't follow him and neglected the teachings of prophet (pbuh) ... amongst all prophets a handful of them had chance to govern to bring justice.


And why Imam Ali was rejecting Caliphate not Imamat is this:

After Jamal war Ibn Abbas saw Imam Ali (pbuh) repairing and sewing his old torn shoes .... Imam Ali (as) asked Ibn Abbas how much do you think these shoes are worth? I replied " these shoes are old and worthless" .... Imam Ali (as) replied swear to God these worthless shoes are more worthy to me than governing on you expect If I could :

و الله لهى أحب إلى من إمرتكم إلا أن اقيم حقا أو أدفع باطلا.​On the other hand he wanted to govern base on Quran and Sunna of Prophet (pbuh) while due to sunnah of previous caliphs many thing had got changed specially people which was in contradiction of sunnah of Prophet:

وإن بليتكم قد عادت كهيئتها يوم بعث اللّه نبيّكم والذي بعثه بالحق
and
ولتساطنّ سوط القدر حتّى يعود أسفلكم أعلاكم وأعلاكم أسفلكم
and
واللّه لو وجدته قد تزوّج به النساء وملك به الإماء لررددته،​
His justice was the main reason behind his martyrdom ...

And about birthplace:








Someone desperately wanna cover something:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Druze join the fight against Salafists after Nusra slaughtered Druze in Quneitra

Syrian military and Druze allies join forces to fend off &apos;terrorists&apos; - LA Times

The article is incorrect that the government is comprised of minorities. Not true at all. At least half of Syria's Sunni Arabs are Baathists and they fight under the SAA banner. Syria's defense minister and prime minister are both Sunnis.

Syria's Sunnis hate Salafists. Salafists slaughter everyone. Sunnis, Shias, Christians, Druze, you name it. That's why everyone hates Salafists.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Why I hate Assadists:
Here a prominent Assadist on twitter replies to a pro-opposition guy's video on torture happening in prisons.




If you watch the video, you'll get 47th's context. The guys were telling him to worship Bashar and yet somehow Assadists ignore that. This was the original video. Obviously *graphic: *جيش بشار يعذب طفل حتى الموت،،، شيء لا يصدقه عقل - YouTube

*GRAPHIC: *Video of Assadists with captured FSA fighter who was clearly tortured - they tell him to defect from FSA and join SAA, he complies and then they shoot him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

27,000 Druze joined SAA to fight Nusra. Oh you are dead this time, Salafists. Druze are hardcore warriors. 

Syrian military and Druze allies join forces to fend off &apos;terrorists&apos; - LA Times


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> This map is more accurate. Nusra is colored gray / white. Most of Daraa is under government control. On your map it looks like half and half.


Map I posted excludes empty deserts and gives much better picture. Wiki map paints empty deserts which gives way unproportional advantage to IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Map I posted excludes empty deserts and gives much better picture. Wiki map paints empty deserts which gives way unproportional advantage to IS.




On my map it looks like the insurgent part in the north is getting squeezed.


----------



## Serpentine

Druze living in Israeli occupied Golan found an ambulance carrying injured Nusra fighters to an Israeli hospital, so they stopped the ambulance and lynched 2 terrorists to death. Can't post pics as they are graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Serpentine said:


> Druze living in Israeli occupied Golan found an ambulance carrying injured Nusra fighters to an Israeli hospital, so they stopped the ambulance and lynched 2 terrorists to death. Can't post pics as they are graphic.




Oh ya baby. A good Salafist is a dead Salafist.


----------



## Superboy

Druze hunt down Israeli ambulance carrying Nusra to Israel. 

Wounded Syrian killed when Druze lynch mob attacks IDF ambulance - Israel News, Ynetnews

Nusra will be killed on the spot. In Syria and else where. A good Salafist is a dead Salafist.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Serpentine said:


> Druze living in Israeli occupied Golan found an ambulance carrying injured Nusra fighters to an Israeli hospital, so they stopped the ambulance and lynched 2 terrorists to death. Can't post pics as they are graphic.


Is it on live leak?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Video on the conquest of Idlib, how it was planned out, and what the regime and rebels did during the battle. Shows footage of regime using human shields (not something new):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Is it on live leak?



Don't know, haven't searched for, saw some pics on Twitter.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Druze living in Israeli occupied Golan found an ambulance carrying injured Nusra fighters to an Israeli hospital, so they stopped the ambulance and lynched 2 terrorists to death. Can't post pics as they are graphic.



Stop lying out of your teeth. There are no Nusra fighters in Quinetra. Nusra has no affiliation with Israel, give up the desperate propaganda at demonizing your enemies. Israel has nothing to gain from treating a few rebel fighters, it can get civilians to try to be informants which is probably case here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Video on the conquest of Idlib, how it was planned out, and what the regime and rebels did during the battle. Shows footage of regime using human shields (not something new):




Idlib is not important. It is a small city.

Syria's best general, the big bad TIGER, visited the heroes of the Aleppo prison.






Republican Guard fights ISIS in eastern desert






Republican Guard operation in Deir es Zor


----------



## Argon Prime

dearhypocrite said:


> are atheis like stalin & mao ze dong are same like atheis that are so many at usa & europe? I'm also just trying to be consistent...



Stalin was not an atheist by the way,he was an eastern orthodox and remained so till he died!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Argon Prime said:


> Stalin was not an atheist by the way,he was an eastern orthodox and remained so till he died!!




Mao Ze Dong was Buddhist, was he not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Idlib is not important. It is a small city.
> 
> Syria's best general, the big bad TIGER, visited the heroes of the Aleppo prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican Guard fights ISIS in eastern desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican Guard operation in Deir es Zor


You're really ignorant if you think Idlib is unimportant. Since rebels have taken Idlib province they now have full access to Latakia and Hama once they take Sahel al Ghab. Once that is taken, bye bye regime in Hama and Aleppo, then Homs, and then its just domino after domino.
Suheil al Hasan isn't even a general. He's a colonel. You don't even know the people you worship.


Superboy said:


> Mao Ze Dong was Buddhist, was he not?


Mao was atheist. He played the role of God and killed 60 million.


Argon Prime said:


> Stalin was not an atheist by the way,he was an eastern orthodox and remained so till he died!!


Stalin was atheist. He played the role of God and killed 20 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argon Prime

Dr.Thrax said:


> *Stalin was atheist*. He played the role of God and killed 20 million.



That is totally wrong,a disinformation spread by the religious kind to justify their acts!!Now I can not post any links for the time being,but you can type this in Google "was Stalin a christian" and see for yourself.Now to accept it or not to,I leave that decision upon you.Thank you.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Stop lying out of your teeth. There are no Nusra fighters in Quinetra. Nusra has no affiliation with Israel, give up the desperate propaganda at demonizing your enemies. Israel has nothing to gain from treating a few rebel fighters, it can get civilians to try to be informants which is probably case here.



It seems you didn't like that about your Nusra brothers.

That's not what I'm saying, just read some of Israeli media and you can also ask druze why they killed them, not me.


----------



## United

Stupid Hizbullah terrorist in syria.........hopefully dead by now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> You're really ignorant if you think Idlib is unimportant. Since rebels have taken Idlib province they now have full access to Latakia and Hama once they take Sahel al Ghab. Once that is taken, bye bye regime in Hama and Aleppo, then Homs, and then its just domino after domino.
> Suheil al Hasan isn't even a general. He's a colonel. You don't even know the people you worship.




Homs and Hama are extremely pro Baathist. Impossible for Salafists to take. That be harder than Arabs trying to take Israel. Just no impossible.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Mao was atheist. He played the role of God and killed 60 million.




reported for insulting my idol


----------



## United

@Serpentine Qalamoun: Hezbollah tank destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Hizbullah terrorist in syria.........hopefully dead by now



They have been slaughtering your brothers in Qalamun, maybe the only thing you can do for now is posting pics and wishing for them to be dead, that's it.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Kurdish forces 50 KM away from Devils of Raqqa.
@Superboy


----------



## Argon Prime

Superboy said:


> Mao Ze Dong was Buddhist, was he not?



Yep,so I hear.


----------



## Superboy

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Kurdish forces 50 KM away from Devils of Raqqa.
> @Superboy




The Kurds will be slaughtered. Mark my words. You don't go that deep into Salafist territory.


----------



## Argon Prime

Superboy said:


> The Kurds will be slaughtered. Mark my words. You don't go that deep into Salafist territory.



Easy there laddie,don't be so quick in giving your judgement.The Kurds have proved themselves to be some tough sobs.But yeah,they shouldn't let their recent success to get on their heads and become reckless and then loosing everything they have achieved so far in the process.


----------



## Superboy

Argon Prime said:


> Easy there laddie,don't be so quick in giving your judgement.The Kurds have proved themselves to be some tough sobs.But yeah,they shouldn't let their recent success to get on their heads and become reckless and then loosing everything they have achieved so far in the process.




Kurds be dead. Their days are numbered. ISIS is no joke. Those guys are the most hardcore of the hardcore. Kurd lines would be cut and their bodies won't even get retrieved.


----------



## Argon Prime

Superboy said:


> Kurds be dead. Their days are numbered. ISIS is no joke. Those guys are the most hardcore of the hardcore. Kurd lines would be cut and their bodies won't even get retrieved.



Lets wait and watch,shall we??


----------



## Superboy

Argon Prime said:


> Lets wait and watch,shall we??




Okay but you know I'm right.


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> @Serpentine Qalamoun: Hezbollah tank destroyed



If only I could post pics of tens of dead Nus-Rats in Qalamun here, you'd find it entertaining.


----------



## NL_Turk

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Kurdish forces 50 KM away from Devils of Raqqa.
> @Superboy



Are they moving together with FSA or is it only YPG?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Superboy said:


> The Kurds will be slaughtered. Mark my words. You don't go that deep into Salafist territory.


I don't know, however I hope they bring shelling and horror to this city, at least from a distance. Food prices are already going up in Raqqa because YPG cut their supply line from Turkey.


----------



## Serpentine

NL_Turk said:


> Are they moving together with FSA or is it only YPG?



Mostly YPG, with a very small number of FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

YPG cannot do anything without the support of anti-Arab ISIS groups such as FSA, Islamic Front and the civilian population. Let alone attacking and conquering Raqqah (lol). Kurds number no more than 2 million people while the Arab population of Syria numbers 20 million. 10 times as much. Neither the Al-Assad regime or ISIS are pro-Kurd and while FSA and the Islamic Front works with YPG when it suits all parties they won't ever tolerate Kurds string trouble up or trying to conquer ancient Arab/Semitic lands of Syria. They should limit their presence to tiny Northeastern Syria otherwise they will be taught a lesson that they will remember for a long time.

Had it not been for the Western/Arab/coalition bombings in Syria ISIS would have overran most of the Kurdish areas.

Those stateless Kakas should not get ahead of themselves.

@Dr.Thrax @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Antaréss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

NL_Turk said:


> Are they moving together with FSA or is it only YPG?




No such thing as FSA. It's all Salafists over there. FSA is only a PR stunt. You know that green white black flag with three red stars in the middle? That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

NL_Turk said:


> Are they moving together with FSA or is it only YPG?


Some FSA group(s) are with them, I don't know which one or how large they are. But I think YPG commands them.



Saif al-Arab said:


> YPG cannot do anything without the support of anti-Arab ISIS groups such as FSA, Islamic Front and the civilian population. Let alone attacking and conquering Raqqah (lol). Kurds number no more than 2 million people while the Arab population of Syria numbers 20 million. 10 times as much. Neither the Al-Assad regime or ISIS are pro-Kurd and while FSA and the Islamic Front works with YPG when it suits all parties they won't ever tolerate Kurds string trouble up or trying to conquer ancient Arab/Semitic lands of Syria. They should limit their presence to tiny Northeastern Syria otherwise they will be taught a lesson that they will remember for a long time.
> 
> Had it not been for the Western/Arab/coalition bombings in Syria ISIS would have overran most of the Kurdish areas.
> 
> Those stateless Kakas should not get ahead of themselves.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Antaréss


Islamic Front factions reject cooperating with the PYD and YPG because of their leftist ideology and perception as Kurdish militias of the Syrian regime.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Islamic Front factions reject cooperating with the PYD and YPG because of their leftist ideology and perception as Kurdish militias of the Syrian regime.



Yet they have cooperated when it has suited both parties. Also there is nothing strange about that. Not only is their ideology idiotic but it is also alien to Syria. Communism and socialism should have no place in the Arab world. Their sole interest is establishing a Kurdish autonomous region in Syria. They don't care about anything else. If ISIS had left them alone they would not have fought against them in the first place. Kurds never seem to learn from history and that's the main reason why they remain stateless and have done so practically forever. Instead of sticking to their small majority regions they are hungry for more and eager to create enemies whether in Syria or Iraq. In any case they are very much divided among themselves. So much for their "ghairat".

Aside from that ISIS has a sizable Kurdish presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Superboy said:


> Okay but you know I'm right.


Kurds have NO attention of attacking Raqqa. just people adding salt to recent advances made by YPG and YPG backed rebels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613427868232773632
"Borqan forat Commander (ypg+rebels) We do not recognize any borders with ISIS criminals. via @amedibo "








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613068152658882564

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613066800801161217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613064855088705536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613010603553222656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613011619858251776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613013234510114817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613015208269905920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613067366382092288


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Gire Spi/Til Abyad 2012






https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=236&v=ZOwiROKdMEc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613426964498616320
There is the historical Sham and the french drawn Syria. The French made Syria's borders were based on a railway. Kurds have had a long historical presence in Syria but also a recent one which was based on a railway where Kurdish towns and villages were split into two. Something the French didn't mind as they were "good farmers" and wanted Jazira to be the breadbasket of Syria.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yet they have cooperated when it has suited both parties. Also there is nothing strange about that. Not only is their ideology idiotic but it is also alien to Syria. Communism and socialism should have no place in the Arab world. Their sole interest is establishing a Kurdish autonomous region in Syria. They don't care about anything else. If ISIS had left them alone they would not have fought against them in the first place. Kurds never seem to learn from history and that's the main reason why they remain stateless and have done so practically forever. Instead of sticking to their small majority regions they are hungry for more and eager to create enemies whether in Syria or Iraq. In any case they are very much divided among themselves. So much for their "ghairat".
> 
> Aside from that ISIS has a sizable Kurdish presence.



Saudis were stupid back then and still are. Stop acting as some representative of the Arab world. You're ridiculing yourself.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al-Kurdi said:


> Gire Spi/Til Abyad 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‫تل أبيض || دفي مغار نوروز 2012 ج1‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613426964498616320
> There is the historical Sham and the french drawn Syria. The French made Syria's borders were based on a railway. Kurds have had a long historical presence in Syria but also a recent one which was based on a railway where Kurdish towns and villages were split into two. Something the French didn't mind as they were "good farmers" and wanted Jazira to be the breadbasket of Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis were stupid back then and still are. Stop acting as some representative of the Arab world. You're ridiculing yourself.



Arabia is the cradle of Islam and of the Arab world along with the Arabian Peninsula as a whole and immediate Arab Middle East.

Besides it's the right of any Arab to comment on events in any given Arab country. We don't need authorization from stateless people who are a small minority in that given country (Syria).

What I wrote about you Kurds is correct. In any case big words from a stateless people that have amounted to almost nothing in history. You can't even establish a state for God's sake and here you are barking. Don't compare yourself to Arabians as you don't even reach our toes historically.

All of Northern Syria is traditional Arab, Assyrian and Semitic areas and have nothing to do with Kurds who are recent migrants. Nowadays this is not so important due to migrations (but nevertheless it's history) and that's why you Kurds should remain confined to your tiny areas of mainly Northeastern Syria but even that you do not understand hence you meet enmity from all sides.

At least admit that your sole interest in Syria is purely to divide that country.

People are well aware of your crimes against non-Kurdish populations in Syria while you are trying to appear like saints in the Western media.

All your alliances with local Arabs, Turkmen, Assyrians are temporarily as long as your end goal is to steal their land.

Also keep dreaming about gaining access to the Mediterranean Sea. That will never happen and those areas are all inhabited by Arabs whether Sunni or Alawi. They won't tolerate if their lands will be stolen from Kurds.

Stick to your made up "Rojava" and commie groups.

Also quit using the Jordanian flag.

All the Arab users should know about your agenda here and intentions which are not aligned with that of Arabs.

Normal non-anti-Arab Kurds are excluded here completely but your likes and those you support are not.

But anyway as I and several other users told you (among them Syrian Arabs) in this very thread whether Al-Assad, FSA, Islamic Front, Secular Syrians, Atheist Syrians or ISIS none will tolerate Kurds stealing land that does not belong to them or their crimes. 

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabia is the cradle of Islam and of the Arab world along with the Arabian Peninsula as a whole and immediate Arab Middle East.
> 
> Besides it's the right of any Arab to comment on events in any given Arab country. We don't need authorization from stateless people who are a small minority in that given country (Syria).
> 
> What I wrote about you Kurds is correct. In any case big words from a stateless people that have amounted to almost nothing in history. You can't even establish a state for God's sake and here you are barking. Don't compare yourself to Arabians as you don't even reach our toes historically.
> 
> All of Northern Syria is traditional Arab, Assyrian and Semitic areas and have nothing to do with Kurds who are recent migrants. Nowadays this is not so important due to migrations (but nevertheless it's history) and that's why you Kurds should remain confined to your tiny areas of mainly Northeastern Syria but even that you do not understand hence you meet enmity from all sides.
> 
> At least admit that your sole interest in Syria is purely to divide that country.
> 
> People are well aware of your crimes against non-Kurdish populations in Syria while you are trying to appear like saints in the Western media.
> 
> All your alliances with local Arabs, Turkmen, Assyrians are temporarily as long as your end goal is to steal their land.
> 
> Also keep dreaming about gaining access to the Mediterranean Sea. That will never happen and those areas are all inhabited by Arabs whether Sunni or Alawi. They won't tolerate if their lands will be stolen from Kurds.
> 
> Stick to your made up "Rojava" and commie groups.
> 
> Also quit using the Jordanian flag.
> 
> All the Arab users should know about your agenda here and intentions which are not aligned with that of Arabs.
> 
> Normal non-anti-Arab Kurds are excluded here completely but your likes and those you support are not.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI


I think your constant "stateless" argument is unfair towards Kurds. They are the victims of world powers and their agreements, they just had bad luck. Arab countries were stateless also and became countries after fall of ottomans. 

The *partitioning of the Ottoman Empire* (30 October 1918 – 1 November 1922) was a political event that occurred after World War I. The huge conglomeration of territories and peoples that formerly comprised the Ottoman Empire was divided into several newstates.[1] The partitioning brought the creation of the modern Arab world and the Republic of Turkey. The League of Nations granted France mandates over Syria and Lebanon and granted the United Kingdom mandates over Mesopotamia (later Iraq) and Palestine(later divided into Palestine and Transjordan). The Ottoman Empire's possessions in the Arabian Peninsula became the Kingdom of Hejaz which was annexed by the Sultanate of Nejd (today Saudi Arabia), the Mutawakkilite Kingdom of Yemen, while the Empire's possessions on the western shores of the Persian Gulf were variously annexed by Saudi Arabia (Alahsa and Qatif), or remained British protectorates (Kuwait, Bahrain, and Qatar) and became the Arab States of the Persian Gulf.

After the occupation of Constantinople by British and French troops in November 1918, the Ottoman government collapsed completely and signed the Treaty of Sèvres in 1920. However, the Turkish War of Independence forced the former Allies to return to the negotiating table before the treaty could be ratified. The Allies and the Grand National Assembly of Turkey signed and ratified the new Treaty of Lausanne in 1923, superseding the Treaty of Sèvres and solidifying most of the territorial issues. One unresolved issue, the dispute between the Kingdom of Iraq and the Republic of Turkey over the former province of Mosul was later negotiated under the League of Nations in 1926. The British and French partitioned the eastern part of the Middle East (also called "Greater Syria") between them with the Sykes–Picot Agreement. Other secret agreements were concluded with Italy and Russia (see map).[2]The Balfour Declaration encouraged the international Zionist movement to push for a Jewish homeland in Palestine. The Tsarist regime had also had wartime agreements with the Triple Entente on the partitioning of the Ottoman Empire but after the Russian Revolutions, Russia did not participate in the actual partitioning. The Treaty of Sèvres formally acknowledged the new League of Nations mandates in the region, the independence of Yemen, and British sovereignty over Cyprus.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think your constant "stateless" argument is unfair towards Kurds. They are the victims of world powers and their agreements, they just had bad luck. Arab countries were stateless also and became countries after fall of ottomans.
> 
> The *partitioning of the Ottoman Empire* (30 October 1918 – 1 November 1922) was a political event that occurred after World War I. The huge conglomeration of territories and peoples that formerly comprised the Ottoman Empire was divided into several newstates.[1] The partitioning brought the creation of the modern Arab world and the Republic of Turkey. The League of Nations granted France mandates over Syria and Lebanon and granted the United Kingdom mandates over Mesopotamia (later Iraq) and Palestine(later divided into Palestine and Transjordan). The Ottoman Empire's possessions in the Arabian Peninsula became the Kingdom of Hejaz which was annexed by the Sultanate of Nejd (today Saudi Arabia), the Mutawakkilite Kingdom of Yemen, while the Empire's possessions on the western shores of the Persian Gulf were variously annexed by Saudi Arabia (Alahsa and Qatif), or remained British protectorates (Kuwait, Bahrain, and Qatar) and became the Arab States of the Persian Gulf.
> 
> After the occupation of Constantinople by British and French troops in November 1918, the Ottoman government collapsed completely and signed the Treaty of Sèvres in 1920. However, the Turkish War of Independence forced the former Allies to return to the negotiating table before the treaty could be ratified. The Allies and the Grand National Assembly of Turkey signed and ratified the new Treaty of Lausanne in 1923, superseding the Treaty of Sèvres and solidifying most of the territorial issues. One unresolved issue, the dispute between the Kingdom of Iraq and the Republic of Turkey over the former province of Mosul was later negotiated under the League of Nations in 1926. The British and French partitioned the eastern part of the Middle East (also called "Greater Syria") between them with the Sykes–Picot Agreement. Other secret agreements were concluded with Italy and Russia (see map).[2]The Balfour Declaration encouraged the international Zionist movement to push for a Jewish homeland in Palestine. The Tsarist regime had also had wartime agreements with the Triple Entente on the partitioning of the Ottoman Empire but after the Russian Revolutions, Russia did not participate in the actual partitioning. The Treaty of Sèvres formally acknowledged the new League of Nations mandates in the region, the independence of Yemen, and British sovereignty over Cyprus.



What are you blabbering about? Kurds never had a Kurdish state in history. Arabs ruled the ME for 1000 years in comparison.

That's nonsense. Only certain areas of the Arab world were part of the Ottoman Empire. Even those areas that were part of the Ottoman Empire de jure all were nation states for millenniums (some of the oldest on the planet) long before the Ottomans even emerged. Be it Egypt, Sham, Iraq, Yemen or Hijaz. Most if not all were ruled by local rulers who in return remained pro-Ottoman. In Arabia for instance the Ottomans only controlled their military garrisons and a few main cities. Everything outside of that was in control of locals. Similarly in Iraq and Sham and most of North Africa (the parts under Ottoman rule/influence). One can read about this by doing a simple Google search. Arabs were the largest ethnic group under the Ottomans and formed a large part of the army too. It was no Balkans which was firmly in control of Ottomans and in their immediate area (close to Istanbul, Bursa, Edirne etc.).

In any case before 1919 over half of what is today the Arab world was sovereign. 85% of the Arabian Peninsula, Morocco, Egypt, etc.

Anyway my correct points still stand.

Kurds should not stir trouble up or grab land from non-Kurds that does not belong to them because it will bite them in their behind very heavily in return.

Since Kurds form 10% of your country's population then give them their own country too and maybe give them land inhabited by non-Kurds (Azeris, Arabs, Persians etc.) too. Let's see how many Iranians would like that.

But of course you like that of almost every other Iranian here (especially Persians) are only interested in hurting Arab interests and causing trouble. If it was the other way around and Kurds were doing something similar in Iran you would be the first one to support the hangings of Kurds rising up in Northwestern Iran. Something that already occurs while we speak and something that most Iranian PDF user support openly and elsewhere.

Anyway this discussion is irrelevant, what I told you is correct and Kurds will not succeed in stealing lands from non-Kurds without consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Today, Daesh executed some prisoners in the most savage ways, exactly how you expect from these bastards.

First, they put prisoners in a car and shoot and RPG to it:






Then, they put some in the cage and drowned them slowly:






In the last one, I don't know exactly what happens, they connect the prisoners with a wire around their necks and blow them up (maybe very high voltage electricity)







According to some idiots (who are no different than IS terrorists), these are 'poor Sunnis' who are fighting for their rights.

---------------------------------------------

All of these savageness doesn't scare people anymore, Daesh knows it can't put fear in people's hearts anymore by acting like savage animals, that's why they are being killed in mass numbers these days and they put up these videos to 'scare enemies', but they can't. They (and their supporters) will be chased to every single hole they go and will be killed and they know it.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> What are you blabbering about? Kurds never had a Kurdish state in history. Arabs ruled the ME for 1000 years in comparison.
> 
> That's nonsense. Only certain areas of the Arab world were part of the Ottoman Empire. Even those areas that were part of the Ottoman Empire de jure all were nation states for millenniums (some of the oldest on the planet) long before the Ottomans even emerged. Be it Egypt, Sham, Iraq, Yemen or Hijaz. Most if not all were ruled by local rulers who in return remained pro-Ottoman. In Arabia for instance the Ottomans only controlled their military garrisons and a few main cities. Everything outside of that was in control of locals. Similarly in Iraq and Sham and most of North Africa (the parts under Ottoman rule/influence). One can read about this by doing a simple Google search. Arabs were the largest ethnic group under the Ottomans and formed a large part of the army too. It was no Balkans which was firmly in control of Ottomans and in their immediate area (close to Istanbul, Bursa, Edirne etc.).
> 
> In any case before 1919 over half of what is today the Arab world was sovereign. 85% of the Arabian Peninsula, Morocco, Egypt, etc.
> 
> Anyway my correct points still stand.
> 
> Kurds should not stir trouble up or grab land from non-Kurds that does not belong to them because it will bite them in their behind very heavily in return.
> 
> Since Kurds form 10% of your country's population then give them their own country too and maybe give them land inhabited by non-Kurds (Azeris, Arabs, Persians etc.) too. Let's see how many Iranians would like that.
> 
> But of course you like that of almost every other Iranian here (especially Persians) are only interested in hurting Arab interests and causing trouble. If it was the other way around and Kurds were doing something similar in Iran you would be the first one to support the hangings of Kurds rising up in Northwestern Iran.


Kurds had their own states or states related to them if you use the argument of caliphates as arab states. And what I posted is not nonsense, we know the modern arab states that started to exist after the fall of ottoman empire after agreements I'm not in anyway saying this to hurt arab interests, I've even attacked PKK and Kurdish parties many times here, you can find my posts.
You should know that the environment of Syria and Iraq are different than Iran, so the kurdish case, especially in Syria where ISIS savages are strong, is much different than that of Iran or Armenia for example (yes there is a kurdish minority in Armenia also).


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Today, Daesh executed some prisoners in the most savage ways, exactly how you expect from these bastards.
> 
> First, they put prisoners in a car and shoot and RPG to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they put some in the cage and drowned them slowly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last one, I don't know exactly what happens, they connect the prisoners with a wire around their necks and blow them up (maybe very high voltage electricity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some idiots (who are no different than IS terrorists), these are 'poor Sunnis' who are fighting for their rights.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> All of these savageness doesn't scare people anymore, Daesh knows it can't put fear in people's hearts anymore by acting like savage animals, that's why they are being killed in mass numbers these days and they put up these videos to 'scare enemies', but they can't. They (and their supporters) will be chased to every single hole they go and will be killed and they know it.



Who are those "people" and why are you stating the obvious? This is not an ISIS forum. 

Yes, ISIS scares the locals hence why they can control so much land in Syria and Iraq while in reality probably less than 1% of the locals there truly believe in their vision and goals. Let alone supports it. That's a very ignorant post considering that millions of people are trapped in ISIS held areas and if it was that easy to rebel against them many more would have done so.

Anyone who wants to play superman, especially Iranians, should travel to Fallujah, Mosul and Raqqah to engage with ISIS but somehow none has done that. It's easy to sit behind a computer and say something like that.

Anyway the last video is explosive wire wrapped about their necks and they were apparently all "spies" spying for the Iraqi government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Serpentine said:


> Today, Daesh executed some prisoners in the most savage ways, exactly how you expect from these bastards.
> 
> First, they put prisoners in a car and shoot and RPG to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they put some in the cage and drowned them slowly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last one, I don't know exactly what happens, they connect the prisoners with a wire around their necks and blow them up (maybe very high voltage electricity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some idiots (who are no different than IS terrorists), these are 'poor Sunnis' who are fighting for their rights.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> All of these savageness doesn't scare people anymore, Daesh knows it can't put fear in people's hearts anymore by acting like savage animals, that's why they are being killed in mass numbers these days and they put up these videos to 'scare enemies', but they can't. They (and their supporters) will be chased to every single hole they go and will be killed and they know it.


Why you criticize them? it's their religion, culture and way of thinking/living. As long as they stay in Arab sunni regions we should respect their freedom to practice their culture and religion (which according to them is minus the innovations).


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Kurds had their own states or states related to them if you use the argument of caliphates as arab states. And what I posted is not nonsense, we know the modern arab states that started to exist after the fall of ottoman empire after agreements I'm not in anyway saying this to hurt arab interests, I've even attacked PKK and Kurdish parties many times here, you can find my posts.
> You should know that the environment of Syria and Iraq are different than Iran, so the kurdish case, especially in Syria where ISIS savages are strong, is much different than that of Iran or Armenia for example (yes there is a kurdish minority in Armenia also).



Which were those states? None that I can think of. Some short-lived kingdom ruled by a Kurd does not make it a Kurdish state. Kurdistan's borders were never defined like all other historical regions of the ME. Kurdistan was never a country.

Who cares whether the borders of Arab countries such as Iraq, Yemen, KSA, Oman, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon etc. and many other are recent or not (surprise borders change constantly, Iran's current borders are also recent due to territorial changes) when their lands and people are the inheritors of millennium old ancient states/civilizations/cultures that were sharply defined as nation states? Nothing is the answer. Dozens upon dozens of old European countries and entities did not exist for a long time (due to occupation) yet appeared on the map again and remain to this day in that exact time period. They did not "suddenly" disappear due to being under the occupation of foreigners for a period of their history.

You are being hypocritical here as it is obvious that you are in favor of Kurds stealing non-Kurdish lands in Iraq and Syria (because those are Arab countries and Arabs are the victims here) while you will be the first one to support the hangings of Kurdish separatists within Iran.

It's irrelevant what is stronger now or not Kurds want their Kurdistan and that includes Iran, which your friend Al-Kurdi has openly stated many times on PDF.

Anyway let's leave that discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Uh oh, looks like that white part in the northwest is getting bigger. Ariha is also Nusra the map is not updated to color Ariha white.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Why you criticize them? it's their religion, culture and way of thinking/living. As long as they stay in Arab sunni regions we should respect their freedom to practice their culture and religion (which according to them is minus the innovations).



Who is "their"? ISIS has no precedence in any Arab country and is an alien ideology and group with an alien conduct. The best example of that is that ancient Arab and Semitic heritage in Syria and Iraq was left alone by all Arab Caliphates, local Arab kingdoms, Sheikdoms, Sultanates, Emirates Imamates for 1400 years of Islamic history and modern Arab regimes (non-Arab rulers too) until ISIS appeared. Let alone in pre-Islamic times. 
Something does not add up but of course such thinking falls in line with the whole "Iranian story telling" and what occurred when Iran was conquered by Muslim Arabs forgetting that previous Iranian empires (much like previous Semitic empires) had similar conduct in certain periods of their history. One just has to take a look how Greeks and other foreigners describe Iranians or the torture/execution methods. After all you don't conquer people while handing out flowers.

But hey each to his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Which were those states? None that I can think of. Some short-lived kingdom ruled by a Kurd does not make it a Kurdish state. Kurdistan's borders were never defined like all other historical regions of the ME. Kurdistan was never a country.
> 
> Who cares whether the borders of Arab countries such as Iraq, Yemen, KSA, Oman, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon etc. and many other are recent or not (surprise borders change constantly, Iran's current borders are also recent due to territorial changes) when their lands and people are the inheritors of millennium old ancient states/civilizations/cultures that were sharply defined as nation states? Nothing is the answer. Dozens upon dozens of old European countries and entities did not exist for a long time (due to occupation) yet appeared on the map again and remain to this day. They did not "suddenly" disappear due to being under the occupation of foreigners for a period of their history.
> 
> You are being hypocritical here as it is obvious that you are in favor of Kurds stealing non-Kurdish lands in Iraq and Syria (because those are Arab countries and Arabs are the victims here) while you will be the first one to support the hangings of Kurdish separatists within Iran.
> 
> It's irrelevant what is stronger now or not Kurds want their Kurdistan and that includes Iran, which your friend Al-Kurdi has openly stated many times on PDF.
> 
> Anyway let's leave that discussion.


Well of you define the caliphates as arab states than Kurds had their Safavid, Ayyubid state also, Emirates of Soran and hakkari. I won't repeat my point about the borders and ottoman empire, but lets agree that we disagree. 

About kurds of Iran, the central government, especially the ayatollah, pissed them off many times (mykonos murders for example). I understand some of their grievances, however Iran is already their country and I hope their situation will improve even it disadvantages the Persians or other populations of Iran. The border regions of Iran need investments and have been neglected unfortunately.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Superboy said:


> Uh oh, looks like that white part in the northwest is getting bigger. Ariha is also Nusra the map is not updated to color Ariha white.



Those maps are temporal maps that change for each day. You need to look at the wider picture and the politics behind the conflict and who is best suited for a long-term conflict and who has the most resources and motivations to continue fighting.

Most importantly demographics.

It is foolish for you or anyone else to believe that Al-Assad will ever rule a united Syria because that will never happen nor will the world or regional powers allow this to happen. Likewise ISIS fanboys will never see a caliphate emerge. Eventually Syria will end up like Iraq. Syrian Sunni Arabs dominating and maybe the 1.7 million Kurds in Syria will get their autonomy in tiny Northeastern Syria (mainly) (equivalent to KRG in Northern Iraq) and then the Alawis might get some kind of autonomy (equivalent to the Sunni Arabs of Iraq but much smaller in number and inhabited a much smaller area).

Quote me on this in 1 years time.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Homs and Hama are extremely pro Baathist. Impossible for Salafists to take. That be harder than Arabs trying to take Israel. Just no impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reported for insulting my idol


Again, showing your utmost ignorance.
Hama was massacred by Hafez in 1982, and Homs was massacred by Bashar in 2012. There is no way in hell they are pro-ba'athist, they are some of the most anti-Ba'ath places in the country, along with Dara'a, Idlib, and Aleppo (well, all of Syria is anti-ba'athist minus the alawites, but these areas are REALLY anti-ba'athist.)


Argon Prime said:


> That is totally wrong,a disinformation spread by the religious kind to justify their acts!!Now I can not post any links for the time being,but you can type this in Google "was Stalin a christian" and see for yourself.Now to accept it or not to,I leave that decision upon you.Thank you.


Stop trying to justify Stalin. He was a mass-murderer and an atheist. That doesn't make atheists mass-murderers, so get that shit-for-brain attitude out of your head.


NL_Turk said:


> Are they moving together with FSA or is it only YPG?


Around 500 FSA last time Burkan al Furat announced. They were still recruiting from the local Arab population (who would much rather be FSA than YPG), so the number is higher by now.


Saif al-Arab said:


> YPG cannot do anything without the support of anti-*ISIS Arab* groups such as FSA, Islamic Front and the civilian population. Let alone attacking and conquering Raqqah (lol). Kurds number no more than 2 million people while the Arab population of Syria numbers 20 million. 10 times as much. Neither the Al-Assad regime or ISIS are pro-Kurd and while FSA and the Islamic Front works with YPG when it suits all parties they won't ever tolerate Kurds string trouble up or trying to conquer ancient Arab/Semitic lands of Syria. They should limit their presence to tiny Northeastern Syria otherwise they will be taught a lesson that they will remember for a long time.
> 
> Had it not been for the Western/Arab/coalition bombings in Syria ISIS would have overran most of the Kurdish areas.
> 
> Those stateless Kakas should not get ahead of themselves.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Antaréss


Fixed that for you, anti-Arab ISIS lol


Superboy said:


> Uh oh, looks like that white part in the northwest is getting bigger. Ariha is also Nusra the map is not updated to color Ariha white.


Map made by Assadists. If Nusra ever took part in any offensive suddenly that area is all Nusra. It's not. Use maps made by arabthomness, archicivilians or Agathcole de Syracuse for accuracy. Not that you cared about accuracy anyhow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Who is "their"? ISIS has no precedence in any Arab country and is an alien ideology and group with an alien conduct. The best example of that is that ancient Arab and Semitic heritage in Syria and Iraq was left alone by all Arab Caliphates, local Arab kingdoms, Sheikdoms, Sultanates, Emirates Imamates for 1400 years of Islamic history and modern Arab regimes (non-Arab rulers too) until ISIS appeared. Let alone in pre-Islamic times.
> Something does not add up but of course such thinking falls in line with the whole "Iranian story telling" and what occurred when Iran was conquered by Muslim Arabs forgetting that previous Iranian empires (much like previous Semitic empires) had similar conduct in certain periods of their history. One just has to take a look how Greeks and other foreigners describe Iranians or the torture/execution methods. After all you don't conquer people while handing out flowers.
> 
> But hey each to his own.


Why such a long reply? I'm just saying these people have sheikhs/clerics who studied their culture and religion more than 10 years (theory) and now they are practicing it. If I'm not hurt in this process, I say let them live their life as they wish. They differ from me in culture, who am I to disrespect other countries differences.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Well of you define the caliphates as arab states than Kurds had their Safavid, Ayyubid state also, Emirates of Soran and hakkari. I won't repeat my point about the borders and ottoman empire, but lets agree that we disagree.
> 
> About kurds of Iran, the central government, especially the ayatollah, pissed them off many times (mykonos murders for example). I understand some of their grievances, however Iran is already their country and I hope their situation will improve even it disadvantages the Persians or other populations of Iran. The border regions of Iran need investments and have been neglected unfortunately.



Safavids were not Kurds. What was "Kurdish" about the Safavids? Nothing. Ayyubid? LOL. It was an Arab empire ruled by Arabs on Arab lands. Even the dynasty was Arabized and had intermarried with Arabs. Salah ad-Din was fully Arabized, of partial Arab descend, married Arab women, lived on Arab land, died on it etc. Let alone his descendants and numerous ancestors who did the same. I have never heard about an "Emirate of Soran or "Hakkari". Must be tiny states.

Still no Kurdistan nor is Kurdistan even a defined historical region like dozens upon dozens of historical regions in the Arab world or the ME as a whole. Be it Hijaz or Khorasan (Iran/Afghanistan) for instance.

How is Iran their country any differently than Turkey, Iraq and Syria being the countries of Kurds living there?

Am I right that you would support executions of Kurdish separatists in Northwestern Iran like most of your countrymen do in real life and here on PDF while you have no problem with Kurds doing the same in Syria, Iraq and Turkey? Or grabbing land that does not belong to them? Yes or no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Those maps are temporal maps that change for each day. You need to look at the wider picture and the politics behind the conflict and who is best suited for a long-term conflict and who has the most resources and motivations to continue fighting.
> 
> Most importantly demographics.
> 
> It is foolish for you or anyone else to believe that Al-Assad will ever rule a united Syria because that will never happen nor will the world or regional powers allow this to happen. Likewise ISIS fanboys will never see a caliphate emerge. Eventually Syria will end up like Iraq. Syrian Sunni Arabs dominating and maybe the 1.7 million Kurds in Syria will get their autonomy in tiny Northeastern Syria (mainly) (equivalent to KRG in Northern Iraq) and then the Alawis might get some kind of autonomy (equivalent to the Sunni Arabs of Iraq but much smaller in number and inhabited a much smaller area).
> 
> Quote me on this in 1 years time.




Of course, that will never happen. Just as Abadi will never rule a unified Iraq, Poroshenko will never rule a unified Ukraine, Hadi will never rule a unified Yemen, Ghani will never rule a unified Afghanistan, Abusahmain will never rule a unified Libya. Insurgents can never be eradicated once they appear.

Ah ha, but you are wrong about Sunnis and Alawis. Baathists in Syria are predominantly Sunnis, followed by Christians, followed by Alawis. Western Aleppo, Daara, Homs, Hama, Deir es Zor, Damascus, none of those places are supportive of insurgents.

I'm not going to quote you in 1 year's time, because YOU are wrong, as is western intelligence which states Baathists in Syria are all Alawis


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> well, all of Syria is anti-ba'athist minus the alawites



the occasional times i come to this thread, i read strange statements like this.

this thread must be closed.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Why such a long reply? I'm just saying these people have sheikhs/clerics who studied their culture and religion more than 10 years (theory) and now they are practicing it. If I'm not hurt in this process, I say let them live their life as they wish. They differ from me in culture, who am I to disrespect other countries differences.



You are saying that it's part of their (who are they?) culture while I just disproved that in regards to the heritage that they have destroyed for instance and their general conduct which is un-Islamic and alien to the regions they control. If "they" means Sunni Arabs that is. ISIS is made up by people from all over the world of all ethnicties, colors, social backgrounds etc. Mostly young delusional people with mental problems, no future, no work. Many are social outcasts from the West and East and many of the suicide bombers are outright retards. One just has to look at them and hear them speak. No offense but that's correct. At least many are. And it's well-known that such groups use such people. They have used handicapped people too.

Is that why all the leading Sunni Muslim and Muslim clerics from across the world have disproved their conduct and clearly stated that it's not Islamic?

The world is full of psychopaths but that's not the point. A Muslim or a decent normal human being should care because if they don't it shows that there is something wrong with the mentality of that person. ISIS is a threat for the immediate ME region as a whole which is something that the Iranian leaders have understood too.

Now, if they lived on Mars nobody would care indeed but they don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> nd Homs was massacred by Bashar in 2012. There is no way in hell they are pro-ba'athist, they are some of the most anti-Ba'ath places in the country



it was in late 2013 or early 2014, there was a occasion when saa cleared homs of the cia-supported terrorists, the citizens came back... they had left when the moderate terrorists entered.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Safavids were not Kurds. What was "Kurdish" about the Safavids. Nothing. Ayyubid? LOL. It was an Arab empire ruled by Arabs on Arab lands. Even the Dynasty was Arabized and had intermarried with Arabs. I have never heart about an "Emirate of Soran or "Hakkari". Must be tiny states.
> 
> How is Iran their country any differently than Turkey, Iraq and Syria being the countries of Kurds living there?
> 
> Am I right that you would support executions of Kurdish separatists in Northwestern Iran like most of your countrymen do in real life and here on PDF while you have no problem with Kurds doing the same in Syria, Iraq and Turkey? Or grabbing land that does not belong to them? Yes or no?


Safavid were originally kurds who later mixed with other groups, however religion was an important factor and has been so in almost all empires and dynasties of middle east. 
Ayyubids were kurds who became arabized, but large part of their army were kurdish and turks.
Arab dynasties also intermarried with other people (especially abbasids). 
In Iran they feel home since they are related to other ethnic groups in Iran. That makes the situation different. 

I would not support executions against Kurds in case of having thrown chemical weapons on them, not recognizing them as Kurds, and destroying 30000 of their houses and systemically changing their demography in their regions. That will backlash. Even in Syria now the kurds are helping the arabs. They don't harm arabs as ISIS harmed kurds. They even work with FSA.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Safavid were originally kurds who later mixed with other groups, however religion was an important factor and has been so in almost all empires and dynasties of middle east.
> Ayyubids were kurds who became arabized, but large part of their army were kurdish and turks.
> Arab dynasties also intermarried with other people (especially abbasids).
> In Iran they feel home since they are related to other ethnic groups in Iran. That makes the situation different.
> 
> I would not support executions against Kurds in case of having thrown chemical weapons on them, not recognizing them as Kurds, and destroying 30000 of their houses and systemically changing their demography in their regions. That will backlash. Even in Syria now the kurds are helping the arabs. They don't harm arabs as ISIS harmed kurds. They even work with FSA.



We don't know what they were with 100% certainty as we have different claim of what ethnicity they belonged to originally. They themselves claimed to be Hashemites and also intermarried with Arabs. By that logic I can say that they were Arab as they also followed much of Arabic culture, Islam etc.

For an empire/kingdom/sheikdom/imamate/emirate to be labelled as belonging to someone/something culture, practices, language, areas ruled, the ethnicity of the majority of the subjects etc. are crucial. In that case the Ayyubids were clearly an Arab empire. Especially as Salah ad-Din himself was born in Iraq, was fully Arabized and even of partial Arab descent and he even married Arabs and died on Arab land.

Safavids were an Iranian empire. Not an Kurdish, Arab or Azeri one.

Also nobody disputes that for instance the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid Caliphates/Empires were Muslim Arab empires just like nobody disputes that Sassanids were an Iranian empire (regardless of ruling non-Iranian land, intermarrying with foreigners too etc.) or that the Akkadians, Babylonians or Assyrians were Semitic empires. Or that the British Empire was British.

But you missed that Kurds regard "Kurdistan" as their home. They don't regard Ahvaz, Zahedan, Bandar Abbas, Tehran, Isfahan, Shiraz, Mashhad or Rasht as their homeland.

Why are you talking about the Saddam Hussein regime? Various Iranian regimes, especially the current one, have hunted down and discriminated Kurds very much too. It happens to this day. At least Kurds in Iraq have autonomy and their language is official. Iraq is bette for Kurds today than Iran is.

Iranian Kurds and the Iranian state has been at war for decades and close to 30.000 have died if I am not wrong. The difference is that Iraq has been totally unstable since the 1980's and Syria since the civil war erupted while Iran has been ruled with an iron fist by the Mullah's and before the Shah. Once the Kurds try to stir trouble up other minorities will do the same and we all know it. Or at least the potential is there if their rights remain small and their culture oppressed. Similar to how minorities in the Arab world have reacted and can react. There is already an Baluch insurgency. Ironically two Iranian peoples in Iran are the most active separatists in Iran. Both stateless people too.



jamahir said:


> the occasional times i come to this thread, i read strange statements like this.
> 
> this thread must be closed.



Why is communism and socialism so popular in India? Please explain to me once and for all why you have a fetish for Arab Ba'ath regimes and in particular the Gaddafi regime? Outline the reasons why his vision, regime (not what they preached about but what they actually did) is so much better than anything else?

Why do you believe that Syrians want to be ruled by the Al-Assad regime and by outdated Ba'athism that is not fit for this era and time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why do you believe that Syrians want to be ruled by the Al-Assad regime and by outdated Ba'athism that is not fit for this era and time?




Oh no? Syrian Factories Export Veterinary Medicine to 32 Countries

Oh no, ISIS does not make medicine. Syria is a modern country because of secularism, not because of Islam.

Under Saddam, Iraq's literacy rate rose from 52% in 1977 to 80% in 1987.

Iraq had a Long Tradition as a Center of Higher Learning: How America’s War Destroyed Iraq’s Universities | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Superboy said:


> Of course, that will never happen. Just as Abadi will never rule a unified Iraq, Poroshenko will never rule a unified Ukraine, Hadi will never rule a unified Yemen, Ghani will never rule a unified Afghanistan, Abusahmain will never rule a unified Libya. Insurgents can never be eradicated once they appear.
> 
> Ah ha, but you are wrong about Sunnis and Alawis. Baathists in Syria are predominantly Sunnis, followed by Christians, followed by Alawis. Western Aleppo, Daara, Homs, Hama, Deir es Zor, Damascus, none of those places are supportive of insurgents.
> 
> I'm not going to quote you in 1 year's time, because YOU are wrong, as is western intelligence which states Baathists in Syria are all Alawis



Yes, they can.

That's not strange when 75-80% of the population of Syria is Sunni Arab. Thus they will be the majority on most fields. There might be more Sunni Arab Ba'athsit's than any other group in Syria (Alawis are close to that number despite being 10 times smaller in terms of total numbers - hence why one should always look at percentages here) while Sunni Arabs are by far the main opposition group too. Your logic is not working fully here. Besides it totally depends on the family, area of Syria etc. Homs for instance was always a bastion of traditionalism and conservatism while Damascus like all other Arab metropolis was/is more liberal.

You have to be kidding. All those areas that you mention (with the exception of certain neighborhoods of Damascus) are pro-opposition. Of course not ISIS or YPG.

I am not wrong and if I am you should tell me why. We will see. Just know that I predicted the current day-situation in Yemen last year and Iraq 2 years ago here on PDF.

I also told that the worst thing that can happen in KSA since the emergence of ISIS (early 2014) was a few sporadic car bombs here and there and terrorist attacks and since that time we have seen 3 of such attacks and nothing else. I remember users telling that KSA would be divided into 5 different countries and that ISIS would reach Riyadh in the matter of months, lol.

Today I learned that KSA will buy nuclear weapons from our North Korean allies. They should remember the karaoke, lol. You East Asians love that for some reason. Give me a hookah instead and some Arab belly dancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

All the iranis supporting assad, If they had supported Saddam like this, you would not had to see the mess in the first place. I remember clearly Iranis used to give same excuses to overthrow Saddam which Anti assad opponents give now a days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, they can.
> 
> That's not strange when 75-80% of the population of Syria is Sunni Arab. Thus they will be the majority on most fields. There might be more Sunni Arab Ba'athsit's than any other group in Syria (Alawis are close to that number despite being 10 times smaller in terms of total numbers - hence why one should always look at percentages here) while Sunni Arabs are by far the main opposition group too. Your logic is not working fully here. Besides it totally depends on the family, area of Syria etc. Homs for instance was always a bastion of traditionalism and conservatism while Damascus like all other Arab metropolis was/is more liberal.
> 
> You have to be kidding. All those areas that you mention (with the exception of certain neighborhoods of Damascus) are pro-opposition. Of course not ISIS or YPG.
> 
> I am not wrong and if I am you should tell me why. We will see. Just know that I predicted the current day-situation in Yemen last year and Iraq 2 years ago here on PDF.
> 
> I also told that the worst thing that can happen in KSA since the emergence of ISIS (early 2014) was a few sporadic car bombs here and there and terrorist attacks and since that time we have seen 3 of those and nothing else.




Let's count some numbers, shall we? Syria defense minister Sunni from Hama. Syria prime minister Sunni from Daraa. Both Syria vice presidents Sunni from Damascus. Syria first lady Sunni from Homs. In terms of numbers, Sunni Baathists outnumber Shia Baathists by at least 5 to 1. Alawi 12% of population. Sunni Arabs 60% of population. 5 to 1.

Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> We don't know what they were with 100% certainty as we have different claim of what ethnicity they belonged to originally. They themselves claimed to be Hashemites and also intermarried with Arabs. By that logic I can say that they were Arab as they also followed much of Arabic culture, Islam etc.
> 
> For an empire/kingdom/sheikdom/imamate/emirate to be labelled as belonging to someone/something culture, practices, language, areas ruled, the ethnicity of the majority of the subjects etc. are crucial. In that case the Ayyubids were clearly an Arab empire. Especially as Salah ad-Din himself was born in Iraq, was fully Arabized and even of partial Arab descent and he even married Arabs and died on Arab land.
> 
> Safavids were an Iranian empire. Not an Kurdish, Arab or Azeri one.
> 
> Also nobody disputes that for instance the Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid Caliphates/Empires were Muslim Arab empires just like nobody disputes that Sassanids were an Iranian empire (regardless of ruling non-Iranian land, intermarrying with foreigners too etc.) or that the Akkadians, Babylonians or Assyrians were Semitic empires. Or that the British Empire was British.
> 
> But you missed that Kurds regard "Kurdistan" as their home. They don't regard Ahvaz, Zahedan, Bandar Abbas, Tehran, Isfahan, Shiraz, Mashhad or Rasht as their homeland.
> 
> Why are you talking about the Saddam Hussein regime? Various Iranian regimes, especially the current one, have hunted down and discriminated Kurds very much too. It happens to this day. At least Kurds in Iraq have autonomy and their language is official. Iraq is bette for Kurds today than Iran is.
> 
> Iranian Kurds and the Iranian state has been at war for decades and close to 30.000 have died if I am not wrong. The difference is that Iraq has been totally unstable since the 1980's and Syria since the civil war erupted while Iran has been ruled with an iron fist by the Mullah's and before the Shah. Once the Kurds try to stir trouble up other minorities will do the same and we all know it. Or at least the potential is there if their rights remain small and their culture oppressed. Similar to how minorities in the Arab world have reacted and can react. There is already an Baluch insurgency. Ironically two Iranian peoples in Iran are the most active separatists in Iran. Both stateless people too.


The identity of Safavids and Ayyubids are clear. The mongols and Turkic ruled in mainly non-mongol empires, converted to Islam, adopted arab and persians names, some became linguistically and culturally persian, however they are still counted as non-Iranian empires. Safavids were Iranian yes, however Kurdish non-persian Iranian in origin, like Akkadian semitic, an other group of semitic than arabs. 

About the kurds not feeling Zahedan or Ahvaz as their homeland, in Iranian Kurds this feeling is really low, not only because of that 30-40% of Iranian Kurds are shia, but also because of their Iranian background, they feel more connected to Iran. The kurds of Ottoman empire lived totally separated from Iran and formed their identity independent of Iran.

Kurds of Iran of have political issues, however it differs from other countries as I said. Those thousands of deaths were not kurds, but from all nations of Iran, actually more non-kurds than Kurds. Never were Iranian Kurds attacked because of ethnic hate (like in other countries). Iranian autocratic goverments even helped them (shah till 1975 supported kurds, Islamic republic supported kurds during Iran-Iraq war, especially PUK and now against ISIS).
As i said the situation of Kurds in Iran is extremely different because of historical and cultural reasons.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Superboy said:


> Let's count some numbers, shall we? Syria defense minister Sunni from Hama. Syria prime minister Sunni from Daraa. Both of Syria vice presidents Sunni from Damascus. Syria first lady Sunni from Homs. In terms of numbers, Sunni Baathists outnumber Shia Baathists by at least 5 to 1. Alawi 12% of population. Sunni Arabs 60% of population. 5 to 1.
> 
> Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You don't understand what I am writing to you do you? You don't get it? Shall I write to you in Arabic or French? I sadly can't speak Mandarin.

Buddy, stick to your idiotic polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> You don't understand what I am writing to you do you? You don't get it? Shall I write to you in Arabic or French? I sadly can't speak Mandarin.
> 
> Buddy, stick to your idiotic polls.




I showed you proof, Sunni % in Baath party = 60%, which is national average of Sunni Arabs in Syria. This is a simple number game. The Baath party is Sunni dominated, just as insurgents, where Sunni Arab % is likely 95 to 100 %.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> Let's count some numbers, shall we? Syria defense minister Sunni from Hama. Syria prime minister Sunni from Daraa. Both Syria vice presidents Sunni from Damascus. Syria first lady Sunni from Homs. In terms of numbers, Sunni Baathists outnumber Shia Baathists by at least 5 to 1. Alawi 12% of population. Sunni Arabs 60% of population. 5 to 1.
> 
> Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Most ISIS members are Sunni. Does that mean they have support from the Sunni population? No. But by your logic, yes,.
Sunni ba'athists is a funny idea. Most "Sunni ba'athists" are people who benefitted from the regime (drug trade, arms trade, money laundering, and whatever else the regime participated in). Most Sunnis nowadays disassociate with the regime completely, especially since the regime bombs them daily for being Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The identity of Safavids and Ayyubids are clear. The mongols and Turkic ruled in mainly non-mongol empires, converted to Islam, adopted arab and persians names, some became linguistically and culturally persian, however they are still counted as non-Iranian empires. Safavids were Iranian yes, however Kurdish non-persian Iranian in origin, like Akkadian semitic, an other group of semitic than arabs.
> 
> About the kurds not feeling Zahedan or Ahvaz as their homeland, in Iranian Kurds this feeling is really low, not only because of that 30-40% of Iranian Kurds are shia, but also because of their Iranian background, they feel more connected to Iran. The kurds of Ottoman empire lived totally separated from Iran and formed their identity independent of Iran.
> 
> Kurds of Iran of have political issues, however it differs from other countries as I said. Those thousands of deaths were not kurds, but from all nations of Iran, actually more non-kurds than Kurds. Never were Iranian Kurds attacked because of ethnic hate (like in other countries). Iranian autocratic goverments even helped them (shah till 1975 supported kurds, Islamic republic supported kurds during Iran-Iraq war, especially PUK and now against ISIS).
> As i said the situation of Kurds in Iran is extremely different because of historical and cultural reasons.



You know that what I wrote and the characteristics of defining what is what is the correct one and it is also used by historians worldwide. Let's leave that aside, I gave a long explanation why that is.

What I am trying to tell you is that most Kurds regard "Kurdistan" as their homeland. Not Damascus, Basra or Shiraz. Kurds in Turkey have more in common with Turks, Kurds in Iraq with Iraqi Arabs and Kurds in Syria with Syrians. Aside from Kurdish-Kurdish relations but as you know Kurds don't even speak the same dialect. I am not an expert but I have a Kurdish Iraqi friend and he told me that he does not understand certain Kurdish dialects at all. Mostly from abroad (non-KRG).

Simiarily Assyrians in Iran have more in common with their immediate neighbors nowadays than Chaldeans for instance or other Semitic groups.

I am talking about this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–PJAK_conflict

Kurdish separatism in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I mentioned that because you started to talk about Saddam. My point was/is that you would be against Kurdish separatism and land grabbing of non-Kurdish lands in Iran just as Syrians and Iraqis are against Kurds doing that in their countries and Turks. That's all.


----------



## Superboy

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most ISIS members are Sunni. Does that mean they have support from the Sunni population? No. But by your logic, yes,.
> Sunni ba'athists is a funny idea. Most "Sunni ba'athists" are people who benefitted from the regime (drug trade, arms trade, money laundering, and whatever else the regime participated in). Most Sunnis nowadays disassociate with the regime completely, especially since the regime bombs them daily for being Sunni.




True that insurgents are almost all 100% Sunni Arabs. However their % of support is very low. Assad won 2014 election on 89% of national support. That means insurgents had only 11% support, even though 100% of this 11% support is from Sunni Arabs.

Now you know why insurgents only have a small city like Idlib which is not even 100,000 people, compared to Baathist places like Damascus, western Aleppo, Homs, Hama, Daraa, Deir es Zor which have hundreds of thousands of people upwards to millions of people. It's a numbers game.


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> Ok, I will try in English again.
> 
> "That's not strange when 75-80% of the population of Syria is Sunni Arab. Thus they will be the majority on most fields. There might be more Sunni Arab Ba'athsit's than any other group in Syria (Alawis are close to that number despite being 10 times smaller in terms of total numbers -* hence why one should always look at percentages here*) while Sunni Arabs are by far the main opposition group too. Your logic is not working fully here. Besides it totally depends on the family, area of Syria etc. Homs for instance was always a bastion of traditionalism and conservatism while Damascus like all other Arab metropolis was/is more liberal."
> 
> Shall I surprise you again?
> 
> For instance most of the Iraqi army under Saddam Hussein was composed of Iraqi Shia Arabs. They were the ones who killed most Iranians and Iranians were mostly killing them and not Iraqi Sunni Arabs. Yet everyone knows that compared to PERCENTAGES Iraqi Sunni Arabs were the dominating group under Saddam.
> 
> I can assure you that very few Syrians, not even Syrian Lion, supports pure Ba'athism anymore. It's dead. It had nothing to do with Arab nationalism anyway. It was a foreign ideology and a mixture of socialism, nazism and nationalism. Some ideas were good (like with almost any ideology) but most were idiotic.
> 
> I always laugh when non-Arabs believe that Ba'athism is the only "Arabism". It seems that they are at least 1400 years behind in time and many millenniums if we are talking about an Semitic identity.




Syria is 75 to 80 % Sunni is moot. Sunni Arabs are 60% of population. A majority but not overwhelming. Christians come second at 13%. Kurds are Sunnis but they fight their own battles. This stat was back in early 2011 so a bit has changed since then. Pie chart in link below.

Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

By your logic, there are 146 million Russians, surely they can take over Ukraine which has 42 million people. Uh, just because one is majority one is minority, doesn't mean the majority can conquer the minority. If that were the case, hundreds of millions of Arabs would have conquered Israel which is a country of a few million Jews.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabia is the cradle of Islam and of the Arab world along with the Arabian Peninsula as a whole and immediate Arab Middle East.
> 
> Besides it's the right of any Arab to comment on events in any given Arab country. We don't need authorization from stateless people who are a small minority in that given country (Syria).
> 
> What I wrote about you Kurds is correct. In any case big words from a stateless people that have amounted to almost nothing in history. You can't even establish a state for God's sake and here you are barking. Don't compare yourself to Arabians as you don't even reach our toes historically.
> 
> All of Northern Syria is traditional Arab, Assyrian and Semitic areas and have nothing to do with Kurds who are recent migrants. Nowadays this is not so important due to migrations (but nevertheless it's history) and that's why you Kurds should remain confined to your tiny areas of mainly Northeastern Syria but even that you do not understand hence you meet enmity from all sides.
> 
> At least admit that your sole interest in Syria is purely to divide that country.
> 
> People are well aware of your crimes against non-Kurdish populations in Syria while you are trying to appear like saints in the Western media.
> 
> All your alliances with local Arabs, Turkmen, Assyrians are temporarily as long as your end goal is to steal their land.
> 
> Also keep dreaming about gaining access to the Mediterranean Sea. That will never happen and those areas are all inhabited by Arabs whether Sunni or Alawi. They won't tolerate if their lands will be stolen from Kurds.
> 
> Stick to your made up "Rojava" and commie groups.
> 
> Also quit using the Jordanian flag.
> 
> All the Arab users should know about your agenda here and intentions which are not aligned with that of Arabs.
> 
> Normal non-anti-Arab Kurds are excluded here completely but your likes and those you support are not.
> 
> But anyway as I and several other users told you (among them Syrian Arabs) in this very thread whether Al-Assad, FSA, Islamic Front, Secular Syrians, Atheist Syrians or ISIS none will tolerate Kurds stealing land that does not belong to them or their crimes.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI



you're good at spewing shit, I have no time for reading shit. Do you have a life writing these 3000+ words essays constantly, do you? Arab here Arab there, grow up for god's sake. And you keep adding that Salman al Farsi retard at the end of your posts. Like you and him have something in common. Well I do follow Iranian forums, Iraqi forums and Turkish forums, just reading. And I know a salman al persian when I see one, if you think he has a love relationship to you saudis you're so wrong buddy. You know it was him I was refering to having his face sideways alongside Cyrus the Iranian emperor

Also stop comparing 300 000 million Arabs to 30 million Kurds how stupid can you be? I was wrong saying you're acting as the representative of the Arab world even though you saudis are the filth of the Arab world. More like a wannabe semitic emperor. GROW UP. Shall I go and claim to be the representative of the Indo-European or Iranic world or something? Shall I go and claim Germans to be my kin or something? The way you do with Assyrians and others. You actually think a Syrian or Iraqi are genetically close to you saudis? Is it that they're much lighter than you saudis and you want to associate with them? Problems knowing your true identity?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most ISIS members are Sunni. Does that mean they have support from the Sunni population? No. But by your logic, yes,.
> Sunni ba'athists is a funny idea. Most "Sunni ba'athists" are people who benefitted from the regime (drug trade, arms trade, money laundering, and whatever else the regime participated in). Most Sunnis nowadays disassociate with the regime completely, especially since the regime bombs them daily for being Sunni.



You are talking to Superboy brother. If he went to Syria right now and tried to speak with Syrians of all backgrounds he would quickly realize that Syrian Ba'athism is practically more or less dead.



Al-Kurdi said:


> you're good at spewing shit, I have no time for reading shit. Do you have a life writing these 3000+ words essays constantly, do you? Arab here Arab there, grow up for god's sake. And you keep adding that Salman al Farsi retard at the end of your posts. Like you and him have something in common. Well I do follow Iranian forums, Iraqi forums and Turkish forums, just reading. And I know a salman al persian when I see one, if you think he has a love relationship to you saudis you're so wrong buddy. You know it was him I was refering to having his face sideways alongside Cyrus the Iranian emperor
> 
> Also stop comparing 300 000 million Arabs to 30 million Kurds how stupid can you be? I was wrong saying you're acting as the representative of the Arab world even though you saudis are the filth of the Arab world. More like a wannabe semitic emperor. GROW UP. Shall I go and claim to be the representative of the Indo-European or Iranic world or something? Shall I go and claim Germans to be my kin or something? The way you do with Assyrians and others. You actually think a Syrian or Iraqi are genetically close to you saudis? Is it that they're much lighter than you saudis and you want to associate with them? Problems knowing your true identity?



Historical facts don't turn into "shit" just because they happen to be painful if one is a Kurd or someone else. I am a fast writer, you should try this instead of spending 1 hour writing complete and utter nonsense like you just did.

Syria is an Arab country, I am an Arab, this section of PDF mostly deals with Arab affairs. You got a problem?

Yes, we are Arabs and I don't care what he likes or not. We have cordial ties besides I am of mixed ancestry.

Arabs actually number 450 million people if the diaspora is included.

I was not comparing Arabs with Kurds but Arabians. You started talking shit because I wrote the truth and it hurt you. There were no insults involved either before you began.

You are an idiot and have inferiority complexes and no clue about Arab or Semitic history or that of the region but that is expected of stateless people with little culture or heritage.

Go open a thread about your 1.5 million Kurds in Syria. Nobody gives a shit outside of you. Also stop using a Jordanian flag and pretending to be a friend of Arabs when you are clearly anti-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is communism and socialism so popular in India?



popular ??

you forget that the present indian government is led by the hindu reactionary party, bjp, and if you visit the south asian threads, you will see me ( a socialist ) constantly bombarded by so many indian members who tend to be ultra-nationalist and aligned with bjp and rss ( the background movement of bjp ).

the indian youth of the last 20 years has been of the reactionary type, putting religious/pseudo-religious doctrines before general welfare of society... and "commies" are a much maligned lot.

this is different from the earlier decades, especially the 60's, when students actually joined armed socialist movements against the establishment and yet others agitated in the cities through other means.

and i am among a few muslim socialists in present india, and i am not so old... different from earlier decades since 1921 ( establishment of indian communist party ) when muslims were greatly participant.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Please explain to me once and for all why you have a fetish for Arab Ba'ath regimes



the "arab world" again ?? yeah, most of the "arab league" ranged against arab syria.



Saif al-Arab said:


> and in particular the Gaddafi regime? Outline the reasons why his vision, regime (not what they preached about but what they actually did) is so much better than anything else?



gaddafi wasn't a president or prime minister... indeed, there was entirely a unique system in libyan jamahiriya... a direct-democracy.

but what you ask, i must compile from earlier posts and you must give me a few days... besides, i am sleepy.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Why do you believe that Syrians want to be ruled by the Al-Assad regime



he is a fine leader.



Saif al-Arab said:


> and by outdated Ba'athism that is not fit for this era and time?



ba'athism should proceed along its socialist journey and adopt the green book.

but more of this another time please.


----------



## Superboy

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are talking to Superboy brother. If he went to Syria right now and tried to speak with Syrians of all backgrounds he would quickly realize that Syrian Ba'athism is practically more or less dead.




Baath party is the biggest brand of secularism in Syria. Yes the Baath party is the biggest, but it's not the only party. During 2014 election the two other candidates were Sunni guys who are not from the Baath party.

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Also I don't need to prove a shit to you. We have had our states and our bigger kingdoms. Deny whatever you want and claim whatever you want. But don't forget that you're saudi.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> True that insurgents are almost all 100% Sunni Arabs. However their % of support is very low. Assad won 2014 election on 89% of national support. That means insurgents had only 11% support, even though 100% of this 11% support is from Sunni Arabs.
> 
> Now you know why insurgents only have a small city like Idlib which is not even 100,000 people, compared to Baathist places like Damascus, western Aleppo, Homs, Hama, Daraa, Deir es Zor which have hundreds of thousands of people upwards to millions of people. It's a numbers game.


Are you really that dense?
Assad's elections are as fair as Putin's, or the CCP's. I.E. not fair at all. And FYI, 89% is IMPOSSIBLE. With 100 people 89% is impossible. Now try 12 million ("the turnout" for the "vote")


Al-Kurdi said:


> you're good at spewing shit, I have no time for reading shit. Do you have a life writing these 3000+ words essays constantly, do you? Arab here Arab there, grow up for god's sake. And you keep adding that Salman al Farsi retard at the end of your posts. Like you and him have something in common. Well I do follow Iranian forums, Iraqi forums and Turkish forums, just reading. And I know a salman al persian when I see one, if you think he has a love relationship to you saudis you're so wrong buddy. You know it was him I was refering to having his face sideways alongside Cyrus the Iranian emperor
> 
> Also stop comparing 300 000 million Arabs to 30 million Kurds how stupid can you be? I was wrong saying you're acting as the representative of the Arab world even though you saudis are the filth of the Arab world. More like a wannabe semitic emperor. GROW UP. Shall I go and claim to be the representative of the Indo-European or Iranic world or something? Shall I go and claim Germans to be my kin or something? The way you do with Assyrians and others. You actually think a Syrian or Iraqi are genetically close to you saudis? Is it that they're much lighter than you saudis and you want to associate with them? Problems knowing your true identity?


Uhm, they are genetically close to us. That's the reason Syrian Arabs are Arab. Otherwise we'd just be a mix of Romans, Greeks, Turks, Kurds, and Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Superboy said:


> Syria is 75 to 80 % Sunni is moot. Sunni Arabs are 60% of population. A majority but not overwhelming. Christians come second at 13%. Kurds are Sunnis but they fight their own battles. This stat was back in early 2011 so a bit has changed since then. Pie chart in link below.
> 
> Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> By your logic, there are 146 million Russians, surely they can take over Ukraine which has 42 million people. Uh, just because one is majority one is minority, doesn't mean the majority can conquer the minority. If that were the case, hundreds of millions of Arabs would have conquered Israel which is a country of a few million Jews.



What are you taking about? Syrian Sunni Arabs form at least 70-75% of the population. Closer to 75-80% in fact if the diaspora (immediate) is included which is likely to return one day at least partially. Look at all the statistics. Turkmens number no more than 500.000 people, Kurds. 1.7 million and the rest are Alawi Arabs and Christian who number no more than 3.5-4 million people in total. Probably less due to the civil war nowadays and the migrations to Lebanon of mostly Syrian Christians. Assyrians are a too small minority these days.

Even your beloved Wikipedia states that the percentage is 74%. So yeah, nice fairytale with those 60%.

I am not sure what you are blabbering about or where Ukraine comes into the picture or Russian. Nor is anyone talking about "taking over anything".

We are telling you that it is not strange that Sunni Arabs form a large percentage of pro-Assad Syrians when they form at least 75% of the total population. On the same hand Sunni Arabs are the main opposition to the same Al-Assad regime.

You don't seem to get that.

-------

Lol at that stateless Kurd who is probably partially Arab to begin with. People from what is today KSA (basically Arabia) controlled the ME for almost 1000 years and the land that he now claim as Kurdistan. Hilarious. Yes, talk about your non-existing "empires" and the non-existing Kurdistan which never existed as a state and is not even clearly defined. Nowadays it just correspondents to majority Kurdish inhabited areas. In any case a small land-locked area of the ME with few resources. No chance of survival if alienating Arabs, Turks or Iranians next by so good luck with that project and gaining supremacy in the region, lol.


----------



## Superboy

So? Syrian army is 200,000. Insurgents is only 30,000. WE are the majority. YOU are the minority. The majority always wins tee hee hee ta haa haa


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are talking to Superboy brother. If he went to Syria right now and tried to speak with Syrians of all backgrounds he would quickly realize that Syrian Ba'athism is practically more or less dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Historical facts don't turn into "shit" just because they happen to be painful if one is a Kurd or someone else. I am a fast writer, you should try this instead of spending 1 hour writing complete and utter nonsense like you just did.
> 
> Syria is an Arab country, I am an Arab, this section of PDF mostly deals with Arab affairs. You got a problem?
> 
> Yes, we are Arabs and I don't care what he likes or not. We have cordial ties besides I am of mixed ancestry.
> 
> Arabs actually number 450 million people if the diaspora is included.
> 
> I was not comparing Arabs with Kurds but Arabians. You started talking shit because I wrote the truth and it hurt you. There were no insults involved either before you began.
> 
> You are an idiot and have inferiority complexes and no clue about Arab or Semitic history or that of the region but that is expected of stateless people with little culture or heritage.
> 
> Go open a thread about your 1.5 million Kurds in Syria. Nobody gives a shit outside of you. Also stop using a Jordanian flag and pretending to be a friend of Arabs when you are clearly anti-Arab.



No I am anti-bullshit. Recent days I have seen to much bullshit coming from Arabs, even from my friends in Jordan. Historical facts? more like bullshit and unliek you I don't have time to go through this bullshit point by point. Just cause Hafez claimed it to be an Arab country doesn't make it one. Typing shit is nothing difficult, really. I can do the same. No I'm not hurt, I'm just tired of seeing you type so much shit. Actually many do give a shit about us, go to Al-Jazeera, CNN or BBC and see for yourself. It's you with inferiority complex thinking you're speaking for the others.


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> We are telling you that it is not strange that Sunni Arabs form a large percentage of pro-Assad Syrians when they form at least 75% of the total population.



and that cancels out thrax's bombastic statements.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

1.7 million stateless Kurds in Syria or 4 million stateless Kurds in Iraq do not interest me as long as they are not hostile towards Arabs and as long as we don't have Kurdish users here (you) speaking with two tongues. The Arab users here already know the ground realities and the agenda of the Kurdish leadership and that's the main thing here. Nor will they ever succeed with their plans in regards to what I mentioned early of stealing Arab land or land that is not theirs or inhabited by them. End of story. Not going to bother more.

@Dr.Thrax that Superboy is a special case. It seems that logic is a foreign word for him.



jamahir said:


> and that cancels out thrax's bombastic statements.



It would had the same Sunni Arabs not been the main driving force behind the bigger opposition. Look at the percentages, that's the important thing.

Take India. What does it matter that there are almost 200 million Muslims in India when they form less than 15% of the population?

Besides pro-Assad Alawis are probably bigger in sheer numbers than Sunni Arabs despite there being 6 times fewer Alawis than Sunni Arabs.

Also saying that Ba'athism (nothing to do with Arabism) is mostly a dead ideology in Syria is neither wrong. Even most pro-Assad Syrians are not Ba'athists. Your friend Syrian Lion for instance abandoned that ideology and he is an Christian Arab.

Why don't you learn Arabic and visit Syrian forums and see for yourself? Besides over 50% of the Al-Assad army are not even Syrians anymore. Ever wondered where all those Iraqis, Lebanese, Yemenis, Farsis, Afghans etc. came from?

The Syrian opposition excluding ISIS on the other hand is almost entirely Syrian.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you really that dense?
> Assad's elections are as fair as Putin's, or the CCP's. I.E. not fair at all. And FYI, 89% is IMPOSSIBLE. With 100 people 89% is impossible. Now try 12 million ("the turnout" for the "vote")
> 
> Uhm, they are genetically close to us. That's the reason Syrian Arabs are Arab. Otherwise we'd just be a mix of Romans, Greeks, Turks, Kurds, and Persians.



the average Syrian is closer to the average Kurd or average Turk or even average Armenian than to a Saudi genetically. I'd guess even closer to Mizrahi Jews.

in general all West Asians are genetically close to eachother but geographically Syrians are closer to others than to Saudis and people who live closer mix naturally.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> popular ??
> 
> you forget that the present indian government is led by the hindu reactionary party, bjp, and if you visit the south asian threads, you will see me ( a socialist ) constantly bombarded by so many indian members who tend to be ultra-nationalist and aligned with bjp and rss ( the background movement of bjp ).
> 
> the indian youth of the last 20 years has been of the reactionary type, putting religious/pseudo-religious doctrines before general welfare of society... and "commies" are a much maligned lot.
> 
> this is different from the earlier decades, especially the 60's, when students actually joined armed socialist movements against the establishment and yet others agitated in the cities through other means.
> 
> and i am among a few muslim socialists in present india, and i am not so old... different from earlier decades since 1921 ( establishment of indian communist party ) when muslims were greatly participant.
> 
> 
> 
> the "arab world" again ?? yeah, most of the "arab league" ranged against arab syria.
> 
> 
> 
> gaddafi wasn't a president or prime minister... indeed, there was entirely a unique system in libyan jamahiriya... a direct-democracy.
> 
> but what you ask, i must compile from earlier posts and you must give me a few days... besides, i am sleepy.
> 
> 
> 
> he is a fine leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ba'athism should proceed along its socialist journey and adopt the green book.
> 
> but more of this another time please.



Thanks for the explanation but that's not my impression but you for sure must know better than me unless you are biased here.

Yes, again. Unless Syria and Libya became Indian countries or Ugandan ones.

Not all. A few are still pro/neutral such as Iraq and Algeria. Most are understandably anti-Al-Assad just like 95% became anti-Saddam when he started committing war crimes.

The same thing will happen with any other leader that repeats those grave mistakes. Not sure why you are surprised?

No, he just happened to rule for 40+ years and was one of the longest ruling head of states when he lived. So much for republicanism buddy. Direct democracy? OK. Never heard that one before.

Ba'athism is a dead ideology and a mixture of nazism, socialism, nationalism, communism etc. The one we saw in practice at least. As you know communism also sounded like a sweet innocent ideology when first created/drafted by Karl Max. In practice it was a different ball game.



Al-Kurdi said:


> the average Syrian is closer to the average Kurd or average Turk or even average Armenian than to a Saudi genetically. I'd guess even closer to Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> in general all West Asians are genetically close to eachother but geographically Syrians are closer to others than to Saudis and people who live closer mix naturally.



LOL, at the Kurdish butthurt. Saudi Arabia borders the Levant region directly and mutual population movements from both regions have occurred for millenniums. All the ancestors of Sham and nearby regions lived on the Arabian Peninsula for millenniums before they made the journey northwards. Both Semitic regions too. DNA tests confirm the closeness on all fronts let alone in terms of religion, language, culture, cuisine, history etc. Same tribes and clans, similar dialects. You name it.

Next thing will be that Jordanians and Saudi Arabians are a world apart.

That's because Kurds are not homogenous and a fairly new ethnicity. In reality you are mixed with Arabs, various Semites and other peoples.

Mizrahi Jews are Arab Jews from across the Arab world (Yemen, Egypt, Syria, Iraq etc.) so no shit sherlock.

Turks too are mixed with Arabs and Semites and other ME people. Hardly strange given their geographic proximity.

@Dr.Thrax


----------



## Superboy

Al-Kurdi said:


> the average Syrian is closer to the average Kurd or average Turk or even average Armenian than to a Saudi genetically. I'd guess even closer to Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> in general all West Asians are genetically close to eachother but geographically Syrians are closer to others than to Saudis and people who live closer mix naturally.




True that. I noticed Syrians typically have lighter skin tones than Saudis.



Saif al-Arab said:


> It would had the same Sunni Arabs not been the main driving force behind the bigger opposition. Look at the percentages, that's the important thing.
> 
> Take India. What does it matter that there are almost 200 million Muslims in India when they form less than 15% of the population?
> 
> Besides pro-Assad Alawis are probably bigger in sheer numbers than Sunni Arabs despite there being 6 times fewer Alawis than Sunni Arabs.
> 
> Also saying that Ba'athism (nothing to do with Arabism) is mostly a dead ideology in Syria is neither wrong. Even most pro-Assad Syrians are not Ba'athists. Your friend Syrian Lion for instance abandoned that ideology and he is an Christian Arab.
> 
> Why don't you learn Arabic and visit Syrian forums and see for yourself? Besides over 50% of the Al-Assad army are not even Syrians anymore. Ever wondered where all those Iraqis, Lebanese, Yemenis, Farsis, Afghans etc. came from?
> 
> The Syrian opposition excluding ISIS on the other hand is almost entirely Syrian.




All Muslism are by default Sunnis. Some Muslisms are special. They call themselves Salafis. Some Muslims are special. They call themselves Shia. Some Muslims are special. They call themselves Ibadi. Sunnis are never compared with any of them. There is no Sunni community.


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Take India. What does it matter that there are almost 200 million Muslims in India when they form less than 15% of the population?



i don't understand the co-relation at all... syria is a country that is now in the fourth year of a nato regime-change invasion war, and most syrians stand with bashar al-assad and the syrian army, even if they are not ba'athist ( like you mentioned syrian lion ).



Saif al-Arab said:


> Besides over 50% of the Al-Assad army are not even Syrians anymore.



now where did you get that kind of figure ??



Saif al-Arab said:


> It would had the same Sunni Arabs not been the main driving force behind the bigger opposition. Look at the percentages, that's the important thing.



the "opposition" is mainly foreign... from brunei to belgium... from indonesia to india... from dagestan to denmark... and most having no syrian heritage at all.

this cannot be explained a hundred more times... this is 2015, man !!



Saif al-Arab said:


> Why don't you learn Arabic and visit Syrian forums and see for yourself?



no need... i didn't need to learn arabic to learn of a paltalk chat of libyans from 2012 when they spoke to a lady who had endured and seen horrendous torture at the hands of the same nato-created terrorists who in syria are called fsa and nusra... speaking of which, many terrorists who gained experience in the libya war went to syria.

---------------

@waz @Irfan Baloch 

please consider locking this thread... all i see is racist illogic and reactionary posts... and other things.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Superboy said:


> True that. I noticed Syrians typically have lighter skin tones than Saudis.



Depends on the region of KSA which is the size of Western Europe. People of Hijaz and Northern KSA are almost identical to people of Levant, the South is close to Yemenis and Eastern Arabia has affinity with Iraq and Iran. In between you have the Afro-Arabs who form approximately 10% of the population and all the many minorities who are now Saudi Arabians which settled in what is now KSA (Arabia) due to Hajj, Umrah, trade etc. In particularly South Asians, South East Asians, Turks, Central Asians etc. Then there are the Bedouins who tend to be darker skinned due to exposure of the sun in KSA (mostly Najd) which you can fine in Syria too (Eastern and Southern Syria).

Your brethren (Chinese) are present too. For instance an army general of the Saudi Arabian army is of Chinese descent (Hui).

In general ethnic Arab/Arabian Saudi Arabians and ethnic Syrian Arabs from Homs, Damascus (same latitude as many areas of KSA) are almost impossible to pick apart.

Let's not forget that many local Saudi Arabians are originally from the Levant, Egypt, Yemen, Iraq etc. to begin with or have ancestral ties to those regions and certainly vice versa too. The borders were once not as defined as they are today.

But yes, in general Saudi Arabians tend to be more tanned but that's normal due to living on a more southernly located latitude but the differences are small overall vis-á-vis Arabs.

Still it's all the MENA and people look fairly similar. They have more affinity with each other than any other group in the world.

For instance I challenge you to pick a Hijazi and Egyptian/Jordanian/Shami Arab apart, an Northern Najdi from an Iraqi, an Eastern Arabian from an Iraqi/Southern Iranian and Eastern Arabian populations and a Southwestern Jazani/Najrani from an Northern Yemeni. Hint, in general you won't be able to do that unless they open their mouths. To begin with the dialects are similar in those immediate regions. For instance Hijazi and Egyptian Arabic are almost identical. Same with Shami etc.

Arabs will tell you.

@Dr.Thrax @Antaréss



Superboy said:


> True that. I noticed Syrians typically have lighter skin tones than Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Muslism are by default Sunnis. Some Muslisms are special. They call themselves Salafis. Some Muslims are special. They call themselves Shia. Some Muslims are special. They call themselves Ibadi. Sunnis are never compared with any of them. There is no Sunni community.



You are special Superboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

@Horus

my request to you too ( along with irfan baloch and waz )... please consider locking this thread... all i see is racist illogic nonsense and reactionary posts... and other things.

i see no utility in this thread... i have even see vids here of fsa terrorists killing syrian soldier, either by shooting or through "hell cannon" bombardment.

if mods know of utility of this thread, it is fair that you tell that to me.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> i don't understand the co-relation at all... syria is a country that is now in the fourth year of a nato regime-change invasion war, and most syrians stand with bashar al-assad and the syrian army, even if they are not ba'athist ( like you mentioned syrian lion ).
> 
> 
> 
> now where did you get that kind of figure ??
> 
> 
> 
> the "opposition" is mainly foreign... from brunei to belgium... from indonesia to india... from dagestan to denmark... and most having no syrian heritage at all.
> 
> this cannot be explained a hundred more times... this is 2015, man !!
> 
> 
> 
> no need... i didn't need to learn arabic to learn of a paltalk chat of libyans from 2012 when they spoke to a lady who had endured and seen horrendous torture at the hands of the same nato-created terrorists who in syria are called fsa and nusra... speaking of which, many terrorists who gained experience in the libya war went to syria.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> please consider locking this thread... all i see is racist illogic and reactionary posts... and other things.



No, they don't in such a case Al-Assad would be fully in control of Syria and 80% of all Syria would not have rebelled at one point or another.

You must be truly delusional to believe that the vast majority support Al-Assad as in him being the only option for them. That's bogus that I don't even believe that you believe in.

Yes, Nato hates Al-Assad so much that they have not attacked him and look silently at him carpet bombing his people.

You can take a look at videos from Syria. Each day dead Afghans, Iraqis, Lebanese, Yemenis, Iranians etc. fighting for the Al-Assad regime are shown.

While you hardly see any foreigners among FSA, Islamic Front or even Al-Nusra. The only foreigners present in Syria are humanitarian workers (doctors, many are Arabs or Syrians from abroad, I know one such lady) or those who join ISIS.

We Arabs when we watch videos from Syria can judge people's origin by their faces/look and dialect often. IT does not take a genius to see who is who Jamahir often.

I see FSA/Islamic Front etc. videos each week and all I see are Syrians speaking Arabic dialects of Syria.

@Dr.Thrax

Just like I can recognize people in KSA depending on the region just like you can do that with Indians.

Yes, Gaddafi was an innocent lamb himself. Anyway make that thread about Gaddafi on this section and I promise to contact some Libyans and persuade them to join PDF.



jamahir said:


> @Horus
> 
> my request to you too ( along with irfan baloch and waz )... please consider locking this thread... all i see is racist illogic and reactionary posts... and other things.
> 
> i see no utility in this thread... i have even vids here of fsa terrorists killing syrian soldier, either by shooting or through "hell cannon" bombardment.
> 
> if mods know of utility of this thread, it is fair that you tell that to me.



What are you talking about? We are discussing the conflict nor should this thread be locked just because you are anti-opposition. I am no fan of Houthi's but that does not mean that the Yemen threads should be closed.

Man up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyway make that thread about Gaddafi on this section and I promise to contact some Libyans and persuade them to join PDF.



there is one libyan already on pdf... he joined a few months ago... but you are welcome to invite the others now... they have 5500+ posts of mine to look through, many of which speak of libya.

over and out.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> there is one libyan already on pdf... he joined a few months ago... but you are welcome to invite the others now... they have 5500+ posts of mine to look through, many of which speak of libya.
> 
> over and out.



Really? That's impressive that he found his way to PDF. Not many Arab users left let alone from Libya of all places which have/had minimal ties to Pakistan historically and currently. What's his username? I would be very happy to meet him and introduce him to the gang here and ask a few questions in regards to Libya other than what I can read on the internet and see in Libyan newspapers.

Visit the Arab section of the forum if you want to learn more about Libya. I think we have a thread about their army but it has not been active for a very, very long time. I covered Libya in this thread too.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

*Al-Assad in action. Yet pro-Assad members here dare to cry about the war crimes of ISIS while ignoring Al-Assad's numerous war crimes which is just another side of the same coin. They have no moral ground to stand on.*
















In other news;

*ISIS destroys mausoleums in Syria’s Palmyra*





The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) destroyed two ancient Muslim mausoleums in the historic Syrian city of Palmyra. (File photo: AFP)​By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Tuesday, 23 June 2015

The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) destroyed two ancient Muslim mausoleums in the historic Syrian city of Palmyra, the country's antiquities director said Tuesday, according to Agence France-Presse.

Maamoun Abdulkarim said ISIS militants blew up the tombs of Mohammed bin Ali, a descendant of the Prophet Mohammed's cousin, and Nizar Abu Bahaaeddine, a religious figure from Palmyra, three days ago. 

Bin Ali's burial place is located in a mountainous region four kilometers (almost three miles) north of Palmyra, in central Syria.

Abu Bahaaeddine's tomb, nestled in a leafy oasis about 500 metres (yards) from Palmyra's ancient ruins, is said to be more than five centuries old.

“They consider these Islamic mausoleums to be against their beliefs, and they ban all visits to these sites,” Abulkarim said.

Ten days ago, fighters from the extremist group also destroyed a number of tombstones at a cemetery for Palmyra residents, Abulkarim told AFP.

“All tombs with marble designs were destroyed. For them, graves should not be visible,” he said.

ISIS has destroyed at least 50 mausoleums dating between 100-200 years old in the regions under its control in north and east Syria, the antiquities director said.

Meanwhile photos published by ISIS depicted two armed men carrying canisters, apparently filled with explosives, walking up the rocky hill to the site.

The extremist group captured Palmyra, a renowned UNESCO World Heritage site, from pro-government forces on May 21. 

At the weekend, ISIS fighters mined the city's ancient site, renewing fears that they would demolish the famed ruins as they have other historic sites in Iraq.

Syria's army has advanced in recent days west of the city, near key oil and gas fields.

[With AFP]

Last Update: Tuesday, 23 June 2015 KSA 17:36 - GMT 14:36

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...s-Islamic-mausoleums-in-Syria-s-Palmyra-.html

Pure parasites.

There is a solution though.

See here:

Ancient structures rebuilt using 3D-printed bricks - tech - 14 February 2014 - New Scientist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Superboy said:


> So? Syrian army is 200,000. Insurgents is only 30,000. WE are the majority. YOU are the minority. The majority always wins tee hee hee ta haa haa


First of all, those figures are way off. SAA is 150,000, a lot of whom are now draftees. Rebels are also ~150,000, and 10,000 Nusra on top of that. Second of all, if you want it your way, 30,000 self-trained insurgents are beating glorious 200,000 SAA. Have it your way 
And yes, the majority does always win. That's why Sunnis will win against Assad.

The total number of Alawites in Syria pre-revolution was <2 million, or 8.7% of Syria's population (not 12%). Sunnis made up around 70%-80%. Around 80,000 Alawites died. That means 4% of all Alawites are now 6-feet under (assuming there were 2 million, which is a generous estimate.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Another daily occurrence that the people of Syria have to live through.

Indiscriminate barrel bombings of civilian areas. This time in the city of Talbiseh.
















Thousands upon thousands of such videos have been captured by civilian Syrians and the Syrian opposition across all of Syria showing indiscriminate barrel bombardments.

This definitely amount to war crimes.

Add the chemical attacks on Syrians, torture, mass-murderer, mass-executions and you got a "nice cocktail". The Al-Assad regime have nothing to envy ISIS or vice versa.

Yet we have people here who pretend to be morally correct that only ever cry about the war crimes of ISIS but ignore the even greater war crimes (in terms of casually) of the Al-Assad regime and its supporters.

It's clear that we (the supporters of the Syrian opposition (minus ISIS and Al-Nusra obviously which itself are anti-Syrian opposition (vast, vast majority of it at least), Syria and the Syrian people are on the right side and history will confirm this if there is any justice left in this world.

Al-Assad is the cousin of Saddam. Same Ba'ath trash. ISIS is an ancestor of the Ba'ath ideology. Even in Ramadan they cannot stop killing each other and killing people. What a sick mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

I met this brave Syrian Arab lady 2 weeks ago before she departed to Syria to work at a hospital. She has been working in ransacked and poorly equipped hospitals (what is left of those) in FSA held areas of Syria for many months in the past 2 years and she held a speech for the Arab community in Copenhagen in late May and at the University about her experiences. She is very much anti Al-Assad but also anti-fanatics such as Al-Nusra and ISIS obviously. She is also not a fan of the Islamic Front and prefers secularism (she told me).

She has a blog and Facebook page but it is in Danish unfortunately. She went to Syria to work as a doctor (saving children etc.) last week. Now based in the Idlib area.

Very kind lady in her late 20's.

I spoke about her for the first time already 1.5 years ago here when I first heard about her. Back then she had an blog in Arabic. Can't find it now.

















No doubt she is a hero. Born in Syria but came to Denmark at the age of 7 (if I recall) and now she is going back to Syria to help the most needy and sacrificing everything to safe civilians while living in such a stable country like Denmark. Yet we never hear about her or similar people in the media. Or at least very rarely. Those are the heroes. Same with those working in refugee camps.

There are 1000's of such Syrians out there that we must pray for and think about during this Ramadan. Same in Iraq, Yemen, Libya, Afghanistan and elsewhere in trouble.

I said it many times but we should walk with our heads bowed down because for me it is unthinkable that we can tolerate status quo for much longer. I don't know what it takes? Removal of all leaders? New generation? More righteous people?

What I know is that it must end.




























Meanwhile:





Sad, very sad.






Peace should arrive immediately to the region otherwise it will be in chaos all our life's I am afraid and nobody will ever be able to go back or visit and feel secure. Much will be destroyed and it will be even harder to achieve the goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaws of the Lion said:


> so who is fighting who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute family. lols @ the wheels of that toy car


Get ready for one of the most confusing conflicts on the planet.
Assad is fighting rebels and bombing the civilian population.
Assad is scarcely fighting ISIS (6% of his attacks.) He helps ISIS with airstrikes and artillery fire when ISIS attack rebels.
Assad occasionally fights with YPG but also allies with them on occasion.
*Groups allied with regime* (who fight/"advise" on the ground) - SAA, SyAAF, SyAN, NDF, Suqour al Sahara, Quds force, IRGC, Iranian Army, Hezbollah, some Russian army advisers.
Rebels fight Assad.
Rebels fight ISIS.
Rebels ally or are neutral with YPG most of the time. They have clashed with them before but now they're mostly neutral minus some FSA factions who are allied with YPG in their offensives in Northeastern Aleppo and Northern Raqqa.
*Rebel allied groups* - FSA, Islamic Front, Jabhat al Nusra (most of the time; seen by some as a separate entity, but still co-operate with rebels and are anti-ISIS and anti-Assad, therefore grouped as rebel), Muhajirin wa-Ansar Alliance, Jaysh al Fateh (includes some of the previous groups and more) and a lot of other smaller groups who affiliate with these groups. Note: Some large groups (such as Ahrar al Sham and Jaysh al Islam) have merged into Islamic Front, but they are not the same group yet. Also another note: Hamas have given advice to rebels on tunnel warfare, so they advise them, and openly support rebels against Assad, but not on the ground.
YPG fight ISIS.
YPG fight Assad on occasion.
YPG are neutral with most rebel factions but allied with some FSA. Clashed with rebels previously.
*YPG allied groups* - YPG, YPJ, PKK, Peshmerga (fought alongside YPG in Ayn al Arab for a little), Al-Sanadid, Asayish, Sutoro.
ISIS fight everyone.
*ISIS groups* - ISIS, Liwa Shuhudaa Yarmouk (fight rebels near Israeli border, mostly subdued by now.)
Now *Druze* are forming their own militias, some are pro-Assad, some anti-Assad, but they would prefer to have the conflict away from them so they formed their own armed groups.\

Also that is not a cute family, that is the family of a mass-murderer. Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Southern Front announce beginning of offensive to capture Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Southern Front announce beginning of offensive to capture Daraa


Now if only they didn't get their nipples in a twist about Southern Jaysh al Fateh.
Also congrats on that 16,000th post.

*Graphic:* Video on Division 13's battle in Layramoun and Khaldiya districts. POV + the killing of 3 Assadists who tried to flee. *Do NOT watch if weak-hearted:*




Here is a map of what happened due to the storming in Khaldiya from Layramoun:




Blue is territory previously held by rebels; Green is recently acquired (the storming video); Yellow is contested; and Red is regime controlled. My city will be free soon inshallah. It has endured enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

Superboy said:


> So? Syrian army is 200,000. Insurgents is only 30,000. WE are the majority. YOU are the minority. The majority always wins tee hee hee ta haa haa




the number doesn't matter. 

what matters is how well they are trained and their morale level, and how you use them.

it's not like the SAA are like the Russians of WW2 who were willing to lose 10 men to kill 1 Nazi.


----------



## -SINAN-

Saif al-Arab said:


> YPG cannot do anything without the support of anti-Arab ISIS groups such as FSA, Islamic Front and the civilian population. Let alone attacking and conquering Raqqah (lol). Kurds number no more than 2 million people while the Arab population of Syria numbers 20 million. 10 times as much. Neither the Al-Assad regime or ISIS are pro-Kurd and while FSA and the Islamic Front works with YPG when it suits all parties they won't ever tolerate Kurds string trouble up or trying to conquer ancient Arab/Semitic lands of Syria. They should limit their presence to tiny Northeastern Syria otherwise they will be taught a lesson that they will remember for a long time.
> 
> Had it not been for the Western/Arab/coalition bombings in Syria ISIS would have overran most of the Kurdish areas.
> 
> Those stateless Kakas should not get ahead of themselves.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Antaréss



We know that Kurds can't do shit by themselves...before the coalition airstrikes they got beaten by ISIS in every front both in Syria and Iraq.

The key word here is "coalition airstrikes".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Now PKK close in on Raqa, capturing Tel Abyad.

The Kurds are almost contiguous. Right now she need an access to the sea. From what I see, the most straight forward way is to take Turkish Kurd land.

Kurdish forces capture ISIL base near Syria's Raqqa - Al Jazeera English


----------



## -SINAN-

Lux de Veritas said:


> From what I see, the most straight forward way is to take Turkish Kurd land.


The most imaginary way.  And Hatay is not a Kurdish majority region.

Hatay is more or less like this.
%50 Turkish
%40 Arab
%5 Kurdish
%5 Others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> Thanks for the explanation but that's not my impression but you for sure must know better than me unless you are biased here.
> 
> Yes, again. Unless Syria and Libya became Indian countries or Ugandan ones.
> 
> Not all. A few are still pro/neutral such as Iraq and Algeria. Most are understandably anti-Al-Assad just like 95% became anti-Saddam when he started committing war crimes.
> 
> The same thing will happen with any other leader that repeats those grave mistakes. Not sure why you are surprised?
> 
> No, he just happened to rule for 40+ years and was one of the longest ruling head of states when he lived. So much for republicanism buddy. Direct democracy? OK. Never heard that one before.
> 
> Ba'athism is a dead ideology and a mixture of nazism, socialism, nationalism, communism etc. The one we saw in practice at least. As you know communism also sounded like a sweet innocent ideology when first created/drafted by Karl Max. In practice it was a different ball game.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, at the Kurdish butthurt. Saudi Arabia borders the Levant region directly and mutual population movements from both regions have occurred for millenniums. All the ancestors of Sham and nearby regions lived on the Arabian Peninsula for millenniums before they made the journey northwards. Both Semitic regions too. DNA tests confirm the closeness on all fronts let alone in terms of religion, language, culture, cuisine, history etc. Same tribes and clans, similar dialects. You name it.
> 
> Next thing will be that Jordanians and Saudi Arabians are a world apart.
> 
> That's because Kurds are not homogenous and a fairly new ethnicity. In reality you are mixed with Arabs, various Semites and other peoples.
> 
> Mizrahi Jews are Arab Jews from across the Arab world (Yemen, Egypt, Syria, Iraq etc.) so no shit sherlock.
> 
> Turks too are mixed with Arabs and Semites and other ME people. Hardly strange given their geographic proximity.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax



No one is homogenous except perhaps the 300 000 icelandic people. Especially not the 450 million Arabs. And no the ethnicity has been known since biblical times when it mentioned a people whom were not zoroastrian living in zagros region. The romans adopted Mithraism from us. 

I am talking about the average citizen here. Of course there are those tribes closer to Saudis living in the southern regions of Syria, Jordan etc. 

Mizrahi Jews are not Arab Jews, wtf are you on? Mizrahi Jews who migrated east mixed alot with Hurrian groups. hence the jewish connection with Armenians, Assyrians and even Kurds. Out 10 people I was genetically close to Mizrahi Jews from different countries as far as uzbekistan popped up 5 times. An Iraqi Jews is much closer to a Kurd than to a Saudi. Jordanians, Palestinians are basically the same people, they are closer to Syrians than to Saudis, of course there are different cases but not when speaking of average.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Not interested in your story telling. I stick to historical facts. You have no clue about the Arab world.

Arab Jews are the biggest Jewish group in the world and they are identical to Arab Muslims and Arab Christians.

People of KSA (especially the North and Hijaz) are extremely close to people of Levant as well. On all fronts. Every Arab knows that. I don't need a Kurd of all people to tell me otherwise. Aside from Egypt next door. Southwest is close to Yemen and Eastern KSA is close to Iraq and Iran and the remaining Eastern Arabia countries. Najd is close to Southern Iraq and is now inhabited by people from all regions.



Lux de Veritas said:


> Now PKK close in on Raqa, capturing Tel Abyad.
> 
> The Kurds are almost contiguous. Right now she need an access to the sea. From what I see, the most straight forward way is to take Turkish Kurd land.
> 
> Kurdish forces capture ISIL base near Syria's Raqqa - Al Jazeera English



That will never happen. You are ignorant about the region.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Sinan said:


> We know that Kurds can't do shit by themselves...before the coalition airstrikes they got beaten by ISIS in every front both in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> The key word here is "coalition airstrikes".



Tell me of one faction that has been successful against IS without any airsupport?
.
.
.
.
.
.

Arab Jews does not equal Mizrahi Jews. Mizrahi Jews are basically jews who stayed in the middle east. Middle east is more than an Arab region.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al-Kurdi said:


> Tell me of one faction that has been successful against IS without any airsupport?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Arab Jews does not equal Mizrahi Jews. Mizrahi Jews are basically jews who stayed in the middle east. Middle east is more than an Arab region.



I will try again. Mizrahi Jews basically amounts to Arab Jews (of course there are Jews from non-Arab countries but they are a minority). Over half of the Israeli Jewish population in Israel descends from Arab Jewish people mostly. Whether from Yemen, Morocco, Iraq, Egypt, Libya or elsewhere. It's a fact. Mizrahi Jews make up 61% of Israel's population of which 85% or so of them are Arab Jews.

We have 6 or so Israelis here on PDF. Hal of those are Mizrahi/Arab Jews originating from the Arab world (Yemen, Morocco and Iraq if my memory serves me right). Rest are Eastern European Jews.

Arab Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mizrahi Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why don't you take a look at the demographics of Israel instead of writing bullshit again?

Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The only substantial Jewish Mizrahi minority that does not originate from an Arab country are Iranian Jews. Look at the demographical numbers.

Let alone the actual 21% Arab Palestinians that are Israeli citizens.

------

Now back to Syria.

@Dr.Thrax

It's definitely a question of time before Aleppo falls. Let us hope that it happens as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Saif al-Arab said:


> I will try again. Mizrahi Jews basically amounts to Arab Jews (of course there are Jews from non-Arab countries but they are a minority). Over half of the Israeli Jewish population in Israel descends from Arab Jewish people mostly. Whether from Yemen, Morocco, Iraq, Egypt, Libya or elsewhere. It's a fact. Mizrahi Jews make up 61% of Israel's population of which 85% or so of them are Arab Jews.
> 
> We have 6 or so Israelis here on PDF. Hal of those are Mizrahi/Arab Jews originating from the Arab world (Yemen, Morocco and Iraq if my memory serves me right). Rest are Eastern European Jews.
> 
> Arab Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mizrahi Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why don't you take a look at the demographics of Israel instead of writing bullshit again?
> 
> Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The only substantial Jewish Mizrahi minority that does not originate from an Arab country are Iranian Jews. Look at the demographical numbers.
> 
> Let alone the actual 21% Arab Palestinians that are Israeli citizens.



Mizrahi Jew still does not equal Arab Jew.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al-Kurdi said:


> Mizrahi Jew still does not equal Arab Jew.



Hence why they are also called Arab Jews. I don't care what you call them the fact is that most non-European Jews are Jews originating from the Arab world. Thus Arab Jews. Something that all demographic numbers confirm. Arabs and Jews are cousins anyway and neighbors.

My last post on this topic.

------

*Syrian regime barrel bomb kills 10 civilians in Aleppo: Monitor*




Syrian man runs for cover from a Syrian government forces airstrike attack, in Aleppo, Syria. Yesterday civilians and 2 children killed in a bomb attack on a mosque during the Magrib prayers. (File Photo: AP)​By AFP 
Tuesday, 23 June 2015
At least 10 civilians, including two children, were killed Monday in a government barrel bomb attack on a mosque in Syria's northern city of Aleppo, a monitoring group said.

"The faithful were in the middle of the Maghrib (evening) prayers in a mosque in Aleppo's rebel-held district of Ansari," the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said, adding that the attack also left some 20 people injured.

Last Update: Tuesday, 23 June 2015 KSA 11:43 - GMT 08:43

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...mb-kills-10-civilians-in-Aleppo-Monitor-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> Tell me of one faction that has been successful against IS without any airsupport?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Arab Jews does not equal Mizrahi Jews. Mizrahi Jews are basically jews who stayed in the middle east. Middle east is more than an Arab region.



The Iraqi popular mobilization forces. Who stopped Baghdad from being taken? Not the US. Don't lie either,


----------



## Lux de Veritas

The most detail Turkey ethnic map. The Kurd by taking Tel Abyad, took a lot of Arab land. Also Hatay province of Turkey appear more Arab/Alawite than Turks, so Kurd aspiration of a port is indeed difficult.


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Tell me of one faction that has been successful against IS without any airsupport?


None.... though my point is different.

There is the thing in the Western media like" Kurds are awesome, they are beating the crap out of ISIS while every other group gets beaten by ISIS"....I'm saying, Kurds are no different from the other groups/factions/armies in both Syria and Iraq. The difference is Kurds are being supported by* intense* coalition bombings whereas others are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Lux de Veritas said:


> The most detail Turkey ethnic map. The Kurd by taking Tel Abyad, took a lot of Arab land. Also Hatay province of Turkey appear more Arab/Alawite than Turks, so Kurd aspiration of a port is indeed difficult.



Alevis ARE TURKS. They are the best and most patriotic Turks there ever were. (okay sorry to the Sunni brothers) So don't think they are perhaps more 'accommodating' to anybody's landgrabbing aspirations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Lux de Veritas said:


> The most detail Turkey ethnic map. The Kurd by taking Tel Abyad, took a lot of Arab land. Also Hatay province of Turkey appear more Arab/Alawite than Turks, so Kurd aspiration of a port is indeed difficult.



Mate, seems like you don't know much about Turkey.....Turkey is not your average, ME country. There is no group/faction/country can match Turkish military in the region. And non of these are stupid enough to claim land from Turkey.

Forget claiming land from Turkey. PYD even can't vocalize their aspiration to establish a Kurdish State.
PYD’s Muslim says no plan for founding a Kurdish state - MIDEAST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IR-TR said:


> Alevis ARE TURKS. They are the best and most patriotic Turks there ever were. (okay sorry to the Sunni brothers) So don't think they are perhaps more 'accommodating' to anybody's landgrabbing aspirations.



Alawites as those Alawites found in Latakia Province are mostly Arabs. This includes those in Turkey (mostly Hatay and the Adana region).

Alevis are a totally different group of people and from what I know have no relation to Arabs or the Alawis of Syria.

Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The names are similar but they are two different groups of people.



Sinan said:


> None.... though my point is different.
> 
> There is the thing in the Western media like" Kurds are awesome, they are beating the crap out of ISIS while every other group gets beaten by ISIS"....I'm saying, Kurds are no different from the other groups/factions/armies in both Syria and Iraq. The difference is Kurds are being supported by* intense* coalition bombings whereas others are not.



Kurds will never succeed in taking control of Arab-majority areas of Syria let alone reaching the Mediterranean Sea as they dream of. They might take a few villages in Northern Iraq and brag about that all while Iraq is at war (something the country has been for 30 + years basically) and Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Shia Arabs are in conflict. Once Iraq becomes stable the Kurds will be dealt with unless the US helps them. Same story everywhere else whether in Syria or Iran. Let alone Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Alevis ARE TURKS. They are the best and most patriotic Turks there ever were. (okay sorry to the Sunni brothers) So don't think they are perhaps more 'accommodating' to anybody's landgrabbing aspirations.


They are not the best or/and more patriotic than Sunnis....but I can say they much more secular.

Both alevis and sunnis are very nationalistic.... (Until 2 years ago, I didn't knew about the sects)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Saif al-Arab said:


> Alawites as those Alawites found in Latakia Province are mostly Arabs. This includes those in Turkey (*mostly Hatay and the Adana region)*.
> 
> Alevis are a totally different group of people and from what I know have no relation to Arabs or the Alawis of Syria.
> 
> Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


lol i thought thy are mostly Turkmens


----------



## Saif al-Arab

asena_great said:


> lol i thought thy are mostly Turkmens



ALAWITES are almost exclusively Arabs. They live in the Latakia province of Syria (Al-Assad is part of that religious minority) and Hatay Province nearby and the Adana Province.

ALEVIS are a totally different group of people that live in Turkey and they have no relation to Arabs or Alawites of Latakia /Hatay/Adana Province.

People confuse them all the time due to the similar spelling. Both are minority sects though.

Please see the links I posted. It's explained in detail there with many references.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

FSA D-30 howitzer action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Alawites as those Alawites found in Latakia Province are mostly Arabs. This includes those in Turkey (mostly Hatay and the Adana region).
> 
> Alevis are a totally different group of people and from what I know have no relation to Arabs or the Alawis of Syria.
> 
> Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The names are similar but they are two different groups of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds will never succeed in taking control of Arab-majority areas of Syria let alone reaching the Mediterranean Sea as they dream of. They might take a few villages in Northern Iraq and brag about that all while Iraq is at war (something the country has been for 30 + years basically) and Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Shia Arabs are in conflict. Once Iraq becomes stable the Kurds will be dealt with unless the US helps them. Same story everywhere else whether in Syria or Iran. Let alone Turkey.



That's the point. That's exactly the point. The US will try to keep the Shia/Sunni Iraqis at each other's throats for as long as it takes, in order to let the Kurds consolidate their hold on ARAB lands and OIL. Dumb sectarian Arabs won't be allowed to even question those lands in a few years. That's the problem. There needs to be another irritant state created in the region, only to further US interests. Arabs be damned. So please, keep fighting that 'sectarian' battle about how Shias or Sunnis are 'oppressing' each other, while the cake is being stolen. Arabs, always so easy to toy with sadly. If you want to open your eyes, don't talk about Maliki or what not.Talk about when ISIS stormed Iraq in 2014, the Kurds 'miraculously' took over Kirkuk and any other worth while Arab city. Maliki. Heck, look at the 'rebuilding Iraq' section of pakistan defence. Many Sunni cities looked like Dubai (full of construction cranes) during 2010-2014, so it's not like they were short changed for federal Iraqi oil money. Nor will they ever be. They just need to help kick out Daesh and every Arab will prosper in Iraq.



Sinan said:


> They are not the best or/and more patriotic than Sunnis....but I can say they much more secular.
> 
> Both alevis and sunnis are very nationalistic.... (Until 2 years ago, I didn't knew about the sects)



Yeah it was more of a joke, because Alevis are very pro CHP, cumhuriyetci.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are trolling again due to your anti-Arab sentiments. Iraqi Arabs are not being "played" with anymore than anyone else in unstable parts of the MENA region, Muslim world and world as a whole. It's an internal conflict fueled by many factors and regional powers while US is not innocent either. Iraqi Arabs, Assyrians, Turkmen and Kurds are part of the same game in Northern Iraq.
> 
> I am not part of any "sectarian game" nor part of the conflict as I don't live in Northern Iraq. Only the locals are, fueled by outside events and influences as I told.
> 
> In any case, as I have told and pretty much everyone else that is not Al-Kurdi here, the Kurds won't be able to steal any land from majority Arab areas in Syria or Iraq (at most temporarily) or in Turkey or Iran.
> 
> In any case I don't want to discuss this topic anymore as I am repeating myself along with others. We have done that enough recently. Let's talk about the Syrian conflict.



Saif, sometime I think you're CIA. If you think this ISIS problem is internal, than I have a bridge to sell you. Iraq was booming and rapidly on it's way to becoming the major Arab power again (remember Saddam?), and this ruined all that. I love how those in the media like to call Iraq/Syria 'fake, made up countries', as if they didn't exist before. It's the same people. You can call him an Ottoman Arab, or an Iraqi Arab, he's still from Baghdad, he's still from Basra or Ramadi. They have their ROOTS there. And a cenruty of Arab nationalism doesn't go unnoticed either. It's the ouside powers that want to split the countries, Arabs themselves don't want it. But hey, you can use sectarianism to drive a wedge behind the Arabs. Because Shias and Sunnis will only tolerate so much bloodshed. There comes a point where a Shia Iraqi says F-k the Sunnis, let them eat their desert sand, we're outta here. And that's exactly what those suicide bombings of markets and hospitals is meant to achieve. There is no military/tactical/strategic goal. Nobody really wants to murder 20 million people. It's all designed to achieve the wedge, which will lead to partition. I just hope the Iraqis see that.


----------



## asena_great

Saif al-Arab said:


> ALAWITES are almost exclusively Arabs. They live in the Latakia province of Syria (Al-Assad is part of that religious minority) and Hatay Province nearby and the Adana Province.
> 
> ALEVIS are a totally different group of people that live in Turkey and they have no relation to Arabs or Alawites of Latakia /Hatay/Adana Province.
> 
> People confuse them all the time due to the similar spelling. Both are minority sects though.
> 
> Please see the links I posted. It's explained in detail there with many references.


well i think w made some understanding i though u are talking about people of Adana


----------



## asena_great

Jaws of the Lion said:


> And how many civilians have been killed by Smerchs? I would guess a lot more than barrel bombs kill.
> 
> More than 320,000 people killed in Syria conflict.
> 
> Syrian Civil War Death Toll Climbs Over 320,000 Casualties; Observatory Group Slams International Community's Silence as Encouraging Bloodshed



i wonder how could u be fan of such man 

90% of that number is killed by Assad


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> Tell me of one faction that has been successful against IS without any airsupport?


FSA
Ahrar al Sham
Jaish al Islam
Want more? We have plenty more who were successful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Nonsense that Assad is killing all them. Everybody kills. It's war.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> Nonsense that Assad is killing all them. Everybody kills. It's war.


Assad has killed 95% of all civilian casualties at least. All civilians killed by rebels are due to faulty shelling except for the two massacres by Nusra. ISIS and YPG make up the rest after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad has killed 95% of all civilian casualties at least. All civilians killed by rebels are due to faulty shelling except for the two massacres by Nusra. ISIS and YPG make up the rest after that.



Okay thrax, nice to know you pesonally went out there and counted them all in order to provide us with the statistics. But hey, it's your country. Or what's left of it anyway. Keep being anti Assad. Fight for rubble. Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> Okay thrax, nice to know you pesonally went out there and counted them all in order to provide us with the statistics. But hey, it's your country. Or what's left of it anyway. Keep being anti Assad. Fight for rubble. Good luck!


If all of what was left of Syria was an atom I'd still fight for it. Why? Because the people are oppressed. I'm not going to bend over backwards for a dictator even if that means all of Syria gets burned to the ground by him (as if he already isn't doing that..)
I'm not the one on the ground, but if you're going to debate the claims of the LCC and SNHR, go ahead. But they have representatives on the ground (LCC stands for Local Coordination Committees) and they count the casualties, cause of death, who died, where, and who most likely killed them. You see, it's pretty detailed. But if you really want to debate their claims, try to prove them wrong. I dare you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad has killed 95% of all civilian casualties at least. All civilians killed by rebels are due to faulty shelling except for the two massacres by Nusra. ISIS and YPG make up the rest after that.



95.647% to be more precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> 95.647% to be more precise.


I'm sure you have a more reliable source. Like SANA and PressTV, right? You know, the ones who say ISIS is attacking Thal'lah airbase even though ISIS is nowhere near it and the offensive has stopped a few days ago for negotiations. But yeah, they're totally more reliable than groups on the ground like the LCC and SNHR, who document any crimes committed by any side. But of course Assad is free of any responsibility because he is part of the "resistance axis."


Jaws of the Lion said:


> Justice is not given. Justice is earned. Look at Donbas. People say, oh Poroshenko is an evil murderer who slaughters civilians and bombs cities. Well, guess what, the people of Donbas have to fight for themselves. No one else will fight for them. Same thing with Syria. If you think you are oppressed, then you are welcome to fight. But man up and don't complain if a bullet happens to find its way into your head.
> 
> At least 19 ISIS fighters were killed today in a failed attack on an Alawite village in the Homs area.


Alawite village in Homs? HAHAHAHAHA. That is the funniest joke I have heard.
I wasn't whining and bitching. I actually would fight if I was given the chance to, ISIS and Assad need to be removed from my country. They're parasites, just like Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaws of the Lion said:


> Syrian army reports it has secured the Jazal oil field near Palmyra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that back in the 1960s Alawite was a small minority, only 12%. After decades of Assad rule, Alawites have moved out from the coastal mountains to central Syria. I do not have the current proportion of Alawites but I would imagine it's quite a bit more than 12% after decades of Assad rule.
> 
> After Assad and ISIS, you still have Nusra to worry about. Nusra is extremely difficult to beat.
> 
> Syrian army reports it bombed Palmyra after ISIS blew up ancient Muslim shrines.


Alawite population of Syria is 8.7%. There are <2 million Alawites in Syria, 2 million of 23 million = 8.7%.
Nusra is not hard to beat. Most of their members are Syrian who are NOT willing to fight other Syrians once Assad and ISIS are gone. They would lay down their arms and go back to civilian life or join the new Syrian army. Either way, situation in Syria will be stable as long as there is a fair election for secularism vs Islamism as the government. Islamism will win most likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaws of the Lion said:


> I'm not going to argue numbers and neither should you. No one knows the numbers.
> 
> Syrian army shrunk to 178,000 to 200,000 according to latest sources.


More like 150,000. A lot of which are conscripts who are not willing to fight who will either run away or defect to rebels. Even some alawites are running away from the draft, and a small number even fight alongside rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

@Saif al-Arab, the nasheed you posted was so beautiful and meaningful, thank you so much.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Tehran: Three Imperialists were Killed in Daraa*









*Names:* Hasan Ghaffari, Ali Amrayi and Muhammad Hameedi
*Nationality:* Iranians







*Source (Farsi):* Shia News
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In *Aleppo*, they killed people by a barrel bomb and the next day in :

*#Reef Dimashq: Fourteen People were Martyred Due to a Car Bombing in At-Tal*




Last night, a car exploded near *Baidar Al-Sultani* mosque and killed *14* people while they were praying the *Taraweeh*.
Another trapped-car was parked somewhere else, rebels dismantled it :





The rebels blamed the regime since there isn't any *ISIS* presence nearby, both the rebels and the regime have been living with a ceasefire in *At-Tal*.

*Source:* SNHR
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Tartous: Pro-Assad Gunmen (NDF) Slip Out of Control in Safita*




The *National Defense Forces* (*NDF*) killed *2 Christians* in *Safita*.
Of course, it is an isolated incident but what if that was done by the rebels ?
The imperial and local media would have been whining about it by now.

Click here to read more...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Dr.Thrax, hi bro, Some people claimed that they saw *Hafizh* licking an ice-cream, it looks like he doesn't fast :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> @Saif al-Arab, the nasheed you posted was so beautiful and meaningful, thank you so much.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Tehran: Three Imperialists were Killed in Daraa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names:* Hasan Ghaffari, Ali Amrayi and Muhammad Hameedi
> *Nationality:* Iranians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Shia News
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In *Aleppo*, they killed people by a barrel bomb and the next day in :
> 
> *#Reef Dimashq: Fourteen People were Martyred Due to a Car Bombing in At-Tal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, a car exploded near *Baidar Al-Sultani* mosque and killed *14* people while they were praying the *Taraweeh*.
> Another trapped-car was parked somewhere else, rebels dismantled it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebels blamed the regime since there isn't any *ISIS* presence nearby, both the rebels and the regime have been living with a ceasefire in *At-Tal*.
> 
> *Source:* SNHR
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Tartous: Pro-Assad Gunmen (NDF) Slip Out of Control in Safita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Defense Forces* (*NDF*) killed *2 Christians* in *Safita*.
> Of course, it is an isolated incident but what if that was done by the rebels ?
> The imperial and local media would have been whining about it by now.
> 
> Click here to read more...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Dr.Thrax, hi bro, Some people claimed that they saw *Hafizh* licking an ice-cream, it looks like he doesn't fast :



Indeed it is. Song/narrated by the Saudi Arabian Muhammad al-Muqit:





Wonderful to see you back again sister. Your post are always high-quality posts, detailed and always referenced. You could teach a few trolls here some lessons.

Allow me to wish you and your loved ones a blessed Ramadan as well.

اتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة والقبول من المولى القدير

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

Saif al-Arab said:


> Indeed it is. Song/narrated by the Saudi Arabian Muhammad al-Muqit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to see you back again sister. Your post are always high-quality posts, detailed and always referenced. You could teach a few trolls here some lessons.
> 
> Allow me to wish you and your loved ones a blessed Ramadan as well.
> 
> اتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة والقبول من المولى القدير


Thank you again, all the best to you and all the peaceful people of the planet.
He doesn't look like an Afro-Arab though  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> Thank you again, all the best to you and all the peaceful people of the planet.
> He doesn't look like an Afro-Arab though  .



Ignorance is a bliss one can say by reading posts of certain members of this forum.

ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله

أبو الطيب المتنبي



In any case I must again state my happiness of your return.

@Jaws of the Lion

Welcome to the forum. You seem familiar? Are you an American-Arab? After all there are 3.5 million Arab-Americans? Or are you just an American that supports the criminal Al-Assad regime? Why is that? You seem friendly otherwise. Rethink your position.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

*Imports of Iranian goods from Syria increased this summer *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

*archicivilians* ‏@*archicivilians*  21m21 minutes ago
#*Syria*: Regime Sources - Violent clashes still ongoing in #*Daraa* city, as dozens of opposition factions involved in the battle.

.....

Seems like regime is trying to have hold in Daraa to distract rebels from Golan area/Suwieda? If not then they should withdraw.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> *archicivilians* ‏@*archicivilians*  21m21 minutes ago
> #*Syria*: Regime Sources - Violent clashes still ongoing in #*Daraa* city, as dozens of opposition factions involved in the battle.
> 
> .....
> 
> Seems like regime is trying to have hold in Daraa to distract rebels from Golan area/Suwieda? If not then they should withdraw.


Regime is holding on to Dara'a because once Dara'a is gone Izraa is gone (and vice versa, if rebels went for Izraa Dara'a would have been gone.) Once those two cities are down, it's taking the fight to Damascus. Regime would have to give up on Golan and Suwaydaa fronts if they don't want to lose Damascus. If they lose Damascus, they lose the Golan and Suwaydaa fronts anyhow and get surrounded and cut off. In short - if regime fall in Dara'a (and they most likely will), Syria is essentially free, as the road to Damascus would be open, and rebels are already putting pressure on other important cities such as Aleppo, Hama, and Latakia. They would have to spread forces thin, morale would plummet (more than it already has,) and people would desert. It would cause the regime to collapse completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Does anyone know what type (range) of mortars opposition militants are using in Syria, specifically in Daraa? Or at least if anyone could identify these? 
Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Does anyone know what type (range) of mortars opposition militants are using in Syria, specifically in Daraa? Or at least if anyone could identify these?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 232590
> View attachment 232591


I'm assuming those pictures are from the attack on the Druze in Suwaydaa.
120mm mortars (120-PM-43) have 5,700 m range. 82mm mortars (82-BM-37) have 3,040 m range. Rebels are more than 10 km away from Suwaydaa. Meaning they couldn't have attacked it in any way shape or form. The regime attacked Suwaydaa in order to blame rebels, as per their usual routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm assuming those pictures are from the attack on the Druze in Suwaydaa.
> 120mm mortars (120-PM-43) have 5,700 m range. 82mm mortars (82-BM-37) have 3,040 m range. Rebels are more than 10 km away from Suwaydaa. Meaning they couldn't have attacked it in any way shape or form. The regime attacked Suwaydaa in order to blame rebels, as per their usual routine.


Unforunately these are in Ramtha, Jordan after it was shelled four times today (or is it yesterday now?) supposedly by stray mortars. But the thing is the distance between daraa and ramtha is 23 kilometers if I'm not mistaken so how would such short range mortars reach it? whats the longest range mortars that the rebels may have used?






Ramtha and Daraa to get a better perspective.. Weren't the rebels coming from the north or west (both?) so again, that's a long distance for a mortar. Don't know what to make of this because I don't have a deep knowledge of mortars to be honest.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime is holding on to Dara'a because once Dara'a is gone Izraa is gone (and vice versa, if rebels went for Izraa Dara'a would have been gone.) Once those two cities are down, it's taking the fight to Damascus. Regime would have to give up on Golan and Suwaydaa fronts if they don't want to lose Damascus. If they lose Damascus, they lose the Golan and Suwaydaa fronts anyhow and get surrounded and cut off. In short - if regime fall in Dara'a (and they most likely will), Syria is essentially free, as the road to Damascus would be open, and rebels are already putting pressure on other important cities such as Aleppo, Hama, and Latakia. They would have to spread forces thin, morale would plummet (more than it already has,) and people would desert. It would cause the regime to collapse completely.



Thanks for explanation, so it is an crucial battle. Some reports say rebels entered the city but regime remains in control of most of it.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Unforunately these are in Ramtha, Jordan after it was shelled four times today (or is it yesterday now?) supposedly by stray mortars. But the thing is the distance between daraa and ramtha is 23 kilometers if I'm not mistaken so how would such short range mortars reach it? whats the longest range mortars that the rebels may have used?
> 
> View attachment 232602
> 
> Ramtha and Daraa to get a better perspective.. Weren't the rebels coming from the north or west (both?) so again, that's a long distance for a mortar. Don't know what to make of this because I don't have a deep knowledge of mortars to be honest.



Who said mortars? Maybe they said قذاف صاروخية which is term for rockets. They are grad rockets by the looks of it . Mortars can't reach that far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*#Tehran: Five More Imperialists were Killed in Syria's Daraa*




*Names:* Mujtaba Mirzayi, Muhammad-Hadi Hashimi, Mujtaba Husaini, Hasan Farahani, and Suroor Hashimi.
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun Brigade
*Nationality:* Afghans

*Source (Farsi):* Fararu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Daraa: FSA Captured an Assadist*




*Summary :*
Several questions, one of them was "*Why didn't you defect yet ?*", the hostage replies: "*They execute anyone who dares to think about it*."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for explanation, so it is an crucial battle. Some reports say rebels entered the city but regime remains in control of most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said mortars? Maybe they said قذاف صاروخية which is term for rockets. They are grad rockets by the looks of it . Mortars can't reach that far.


That's what I thought too. So who has these types of rockets? I can't discern from the shells but I should look for grad rockets with a range of approximately 25 km. I don't think the opposition has those so it could be the Asshead regime trying something 'funny'. I assume that the army is currently planning how to react to this.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> *#Tehran: Five More Imperialists were Killed in Syria's Daraa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names:* Mujtaba Mirzayi, Muhammad-Hadi Hashimi, Mujtaba Husaini, Hasan Farahani, and Suroor Hashimi.
> *Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun Brigade
> *Nationality:* Afghans
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Fararu
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Daraa: FSA Captured an Assadist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> Several questions, one of them was "*Why didn't you defect yet ?*", the hostage replies: "*They execute anyone who dares to think about it*."



*Iran Pays Afghans to Fight for Assad
Offers Them $500 Stipend, Residency Benefits*




A 2013 funeral at a Damascus shrine Afghans are called on to defend. Reuters​By
Farnaz Fassihi
May 22, 2014

*Iran has been recruiting thousands of Afghan refugees to fight in Syria, offering $500 a month and Iranian residency to help the Assad regime beat back rebel forces, according to Afghans and a Western official.*

The Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps, or IRGC, recruits and trains Shiite militias to fight in Syria. Details of their recruitment efforts were posted this week on a blog focused on Afghan refugees in Iran and confirmed by the office of Grand Ayatollah Mohaghegh Kabuli, an Afghan religious leader in the Iranian holy city of Qom. A member of the IRGC also confirmed the details.

*"They [IRGC] find a connection to the refugee community and work on convincing our youth to go and fight in Syria," said the office administrator of Ayatollah Kabuli, reached by telephone in Qom. "They give them everything from salary to residency." Tehran is also offering them school registration for their children and charity cards. *

Many Afghan young men have written to Ayatollah Kabuli to ask whether fighting in Syria was religiously sanctioned, his office said. He responded only if they were defending Shiite shrines. Lately, his office said he has kept silent and not even attended funerals of Afghans killed in Syria.


On Thursday, a large funeral procession attended by local and religious officials was held in the northeastern city of Mashhad, near the Afghan border, for four Afghan refugees killed in Syria. The coffins were shrouded in green cloth and the men's pictures were pinned to the sides, according to reports on Shiite religious websites and a news agency linked to the Revolutionary Guards.

*Reports of funerals for the Afghan recruits who die in Syria began to emerge in November. Recently, there have been more frequent reports of such deaths popping up in Iranian media.*

Hamid Babaei, a spokesman for Iran's U.N. mission, said allegations that Iran is sending Afghan refugees to Syria as fighters are unfounded. "Iranian presence in the country is solely advisory in nature in order to help counter the extremist... al-Qaeda groups from committing more massacre and bloodshed," he said.

Since the conflict started in Syria three years ago, the Islamic Republic has played an instrumental role in keeping President Bashar al-Assad in power. Iran has funded, trained, armed and sent foot soldiers and commanders to Syria to assist Mr. Assad's army.

Its close ally Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shiite militant and political group, has also sent soldiers and commanders to defend Syria's regime.

The Revolutionary Guards organize and command the Shiite militias sent to Syria.

Commanders work closely with Syrian army commanders to plan strategy and train Syrian soldiers in guerrilla warfare, according to Guards commanders.

As a result, in less than a year Mr. Assad has gone from being at the brink of collapse at the time of the chemical attacks against opposition strongholds last August to planning another four years in office with elections set for June.

Both Iran and Hezbollah have openly taken credit for their efforts in Syria. Gen. Hossein Hamedani, a senior Guards commander involved in planning war strategy in Syria, said last week that with God's help, Iran had trained an extra 130,000 soldiers ready for dispatch.

Thanks to the planning and wisdom of Iran's leaders, Syria's regime could enjoy "some stability," he said.

The 130,000 was an apparent reference to all the Shiite militias including Iranians, Hezbollah, Afghans and other foreign fighters.

Iran also took credit for the recent peace deal between opposition rebels and the regime in Homs, whereby the rebels evacuated the city and surrendered control to the government.

"Nothing happens in Syria without Iran's hand," said Hossein Sheikholeslam, a lawmaker and parliament's deputy head of foreign affairs.

Syria's civil war shows no sign of subsiding and both Iran and Hezbollah are wary of losing their trained men on the ground and the risk of public backlash with dead bodies returning home every week.

*A Western official in Iran said recruiting Afghans was part of a shifting strategy to send poor foot soldiers to the front lines from a community with little clout to minimize casualties among Hezbollah and Guards members and political fallout.*

The Afghan recruits, like Hezbollah and most Iranians, are all Shiites and support the Syrian regime dominated by minority Alawites, an offshoot of Shiite Islam.

The rebels are predominantly Sunni and backed by the Sunni powers of the Middle East, such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

*The Guards are convincing Afghans to join the war in Syria by playing off Shiite-Sunni sectarian rivalries. *

They emphasize the role of hard-line Sunni rebel groups affiliated with al Qaeda, said the Western official.

"Iran wants to play a command and control role in Syria and with the Afghan refugees, they are purchasing mercenaries to do the fighting for them," said Nader Hashemi, director of the center for Middle East Studies at University of Denver, and an expert on Iran and Syria.

U.S. defense officials in Washington have noted with alarm that fighters from around the region have become involved in Syrian civil war, and don't doubt that Afghan fighters have joined in.

"One of the most concerning aspects of the Syrian conflict from a U.S. security perspective is that it is attracting foreign fighters from across the region and around the world," Matthew Spence, a senior defense official, told Congress recently.

"We assess that there are now significantly more foreign fighters in Syria than there were foreign fighters in Iraq at the height of the Iraq war," he said, referring to both sides in the civil war.

*Afghan refugees are among the most vulnerable and poor in Iran. *

*There are about one million registered Afghan refugees in Iran, according to the U.N. refugee agency. *

*But additionally, there are as many as 2 million unregistered migrants, according to Human Rights Watch. Up to 800 Afghans try to cross illegally into Iran every day, according to Afghanistan's refugee ministry.*

*They are not allowed to officially work, attend school or register marriages or births. *

*Most Afghans work as day laborers in construction for meager salaries.*

Reza Ismaeli was a 19-year-old Afghan refugee living in Mashhad. He was a state champion in bodybuilding before he was recruited to fight in Syria, according to an account of a friend and fellow Afghan fighter published in December by the Fars news agency, which is linked to the Revolutionary Guards.

After a few months of fighting in Syria, he became one of the leaders of the all-Afghan battalion called Fatemiyoun, named for the Prophet Muhammad's daughter Fatima. Iranian news reports say Fatemiyoun battalion is in Syria to defend the Shiite shrine of Sayeda Zeinab in the suburbs of Damascus.

Mr. Ismaeli was killed in December, according to Fars, in a battle with opposition rebels near Damascus. "The battle was very intense. We only had a few hours of cease fire every few days," an Afghan refugee fighter named Abu Heydar told Fars. Mr. Ismaeili was captured by rebels and beheaded, the report said.

A series of pictures of Mr. Ismaeili on Fars show a short, baby-faced teenager in military fatigues and dark sunglasses posing with a machine gun in front of a tank and then next to a missile stuck in the ground. And then his decapitated bloody head held by a rebel soldier. The Iranian battalion found his headless body and sent back to his parents in Iran, Fars said.

*In a blog dedicated to issues of Afghan refugees in Iran, young Afghan men debate whether they should go to Syria.

"Why is Syria our business? We don't have peace in our own country and we have to go become martyrs for Iran's holy war?" wrote one.*

—Julian E. Barnes contributed to this article.

Iran Pays Afghans to Fight for Assad - WSJ

Should they not at least grow some balls and use more of their own people instead? Shameless behavior. Those coffins with Farsi flags should increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Wait apparently the Syrian opposition does have grad rocket systems and has had them since 2013. This video is from March of 2015 (not too long ago) of rebels targeting SAA/IRGC in daraa 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

The rockets look like the 82mm 'mortars' in the pic from ramtha, although longer (could be that after the explosion parts of it disintegrated). These rockets can definitely reach into Jordan.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

United said:


> *Imports of Iranian goods from Syria increased this summer *
> 
> View attachment 232477



So many coffins carrying Farsi terrorists in Syria by now. All the remaining trash should follow suit alongside other Al-Assad mass-murderers. They will be rooted out and return in coffins in all the Arab countries where they set foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> So many coffins carrying Farsi terrorists in Syria by now. All the remaining trash should follow suit alongside other Al-Assad mass-murderers. They will be rooted out and return in coffins in all the Arab countries where they set foot.


An Iranian news agency claimed 400 Iranians died "defending shiite shrines."


Ahmed Jo said:


> Wait apparently the Syrian opposition does have grad rocket systems and has had them since 2013. This video is from March of 2015 (not too long ago) of rebels targeting SAA/IRGC in daraa The rockets look like the 82mm 'mortars' in the pic from ramtha, although longer (could be that after the explosion parts of it disintegrated). These rockets can definitely reach into Jordan.


I see no reason for rebels to attack Jordan. The only way their rockets (aimed North) would have hit Jordan is if they did a full 180 in the air and somehow went to Jordan.


Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for explanation, so it is an crucial battle. Some reports say rebels entered the city but regime remains in control of most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said mortars? Maybe they said قذاف صاروخية which is term for rockets. They are grad rockets by the looks of it . Mortars can't reach that far.


Rebels held ~50% of Dara'a before the battle started.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> That's what I thought too. So who has these types of rockets? I can't discern from the shells but I should look for grad rockets with a range of approximately 25 km. I don't think the opposition has those so it could be the Asshead regime trying something 'funny'. I assume that the army is currently planning how to react to this.



Are you sure FSA was accused? Because ISIS took over border area with Jordan, it may have been them. Or the regime, the top rocket seems like average Russian grad with 25km. Second one seems different, it could be regime Iranian made artillery. It could very well be stray fire, homemade launchers have some flaws. In Gaza one case rockets managed to fire but one of them flew sideways into the sea. Stray fire is possible with launchers but single launch isn't the case.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> An Iranian news agency claimed 400 Iranians died "defending shiite shrines."



If you want to lie, do it properly. It mentioned the total number of Afghans killed in Syria, not Iranians.


----------



## Falcon29

*Looks like SAA is failing in Hasakh, ISIS is also trying to draw attention to YPG to distract from Tel Abyad area offensive:*





..............

*Latest Battle Map of Daraa:*






*Aleppo Battle:*





......................................

Clashes being reported in Deir Ezzor

...........................

*BrettGarret* ‏@BrettGarrot  2m2 minutes ago
RT shamsashahin: One of [HASHTAG]#Kobani[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#martyrs[/HASHTAG] #25/6/2015 #*Syria* [HASHTAG]#Rojava[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Kurdistan[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#tweeterkurd[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Genocide[/HASHTAG]

........

^^^^^

*This picture is from Gaza and not Kobane. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> If you want to lie, do it properly. It mentioned the total number of Afghans killed in Syria, not Iranians.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614435263914315776I don't know how to read Farsi, so I'll take the guy's words.



Falcon29 said:


> *Looks like SAA is failing in Hasakh, ISIS is also trying to draw attention to YPG to distract from Tel Abyad area offensive:*
> 
> View attachment 232771
> 
> ..............
> 
> *Latest Battle Map of Daraa:*
> 
> View attachment 232777
> 
> 
> *Aleppo Battle:*
> View attachment 232778
> 
> 
> ......................................
> 
> Clashes being reported in Deir Ezzor
> 
> ...........................
> 
> *BrettGarret* ‏@BrettGarrot  2m2 minutes ago
> RT shamsashahin: One of [HASHTAG]#Kobani[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#martyrs[/HASHTAG] #25/6/2015 #*Syria* [HASHTAG]#Rojava[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Kurdistan[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#tweeterkurd[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Genocide[/HASHTAG]
> 
> ........
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> *This picture is from Gaza and not Kobane. *


Don't use that monkey PetoLucem's maps. His diviation in maps put entire villages in Idlib as "contested" even though they were clearly held by rebels. Blatantly pro-regime. Even pro-rebel guys like archicivilians are at least unbiased and post rebel gains only with evidence to back them up.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Unforunately these are in Ramtha, Jordan after it was shelled four times today (or is it yesterday now?) supposedly by stray mortars. But the thing is the distance between daraa and ramtha is 23 kilometers if I'm not mistaken so how would such short range mortars reach it? whats the longest range mortars that the rebels may have used?
> 
> View attachment 232602
> 
> Ramtha and Daraa to get a better perspective.. Weren't the rebels coming from the north or west (both?) so again, that's a long distance for a mortar. Don't know what to make of this because I don't have a deep knowledge of mortars to be honest.


Rebels are mainly advancing from the South. It wouldn't make sense to station artillery in the north because it could overshoot and hit rebel areas, and it would be too close to regime-controlled roads. There are some DIY made mortars in rebel hands but most are in the North of Syria and don't have great range. Propellants not good enough at all. For example the hell cannon (which by definition is a howitzer, not a mortar) has 1,500 m range.
Hopefully no injuries in Ramtha. As Falcon said freak shells, as I don't see purpose for regime to shell Jordan either, even though they like to shell civilian targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> FSA
> Ahrar al Sham
> Jaish al Islam
> Want more? We have plenty more who were successful



ehm coalition helped them in Aleppo during the IS offensive remember 



Sinan said:


> None.... though my point is different.
> 
> There is the thing in the Western media like" Kurds are awesome, they are beating the crap out of ISIS while every other group gets beaten by ISIS"....I'm saying, Kurds are no different from the other groups/factions/armies in both Syria and Iraq. The difference is Kurds are being supported by* intense* coalition bombings whereas others are not.



I agree. But media is media. One portray Kurds as heroes while the other(like Turkish) portrays them as Turkmen/Arab killers and as a greater threat than IS.



IR-TR said:


> The Iraqi popular mobilization forces. Who stopped Baghdad from being taken? Not the US. Don't lie either,



Thing is Iraq in total has had over 60 000 KIA so far. Pesh is lower than 2000. If that is being successful while losing ground in other places I don't know. Just go to warleaks on YT and see how professional they are. And US did help in Tikrit even though they insisted they could do this alone remember. US is assisting basically everyone fighting IS. they even targeted IS in Palmyra I think



IR-TR said:


> Alevis ARE TURKS. They are the best and most patriotic Turks there ever were. (okay sorry to the Sunni brothers) So don't think they are perhaps more 'accommodating' to anybody's landgrabbing aspirations.



do you even know anything about alevis? looool


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> ehm coalition helped them in Aleppo during the IS offensive remember
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But media is media. One portray Kurds as heroes while the other(like Turkish) portrays them as Turkmen/Arab killers and as a greater threat than IS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is Iraq in total has had over 60 000 KIA so far. Pesh is lower than 2000. If that is being successful while losing ground in other places I don't know. Just go to warleaks on YT and see how professional they are. And US did help in Tikrit even though they insisted they could do this alone remember. US is assisting basically everyone fighting IS. they even targeted IS in Palmyra I think
> 
> 
> 
> do you even know anything about alevis? looool


Oh, 3 airstrikes! I'm sure that made a _*huge*_ difference compared to the hundreds of airstrikes you guys get weekly!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, 3 airstrikes! I'm sure that made a _*huge*_ difference compared to the hundreds of airstrikes you guys get weekly!



if it would be that many Raqqa, Mosul surely would have been liberated by now. Also, IS advanced and still holds Sawran from FSA, so how is that being successful with a limited airsupport. Plus mentioning the weaponry FSA has at it's disposal which YPG doesn't like TOWs.

I don't deny that Kurds get alot of airsupport. But has proven to be the only successful way fighting IS. Otherwise surely Kurds wouldn't hold all that ground.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> if it would be that many Raqqa, Mosul surely would have been liberated by now. Also, IS advanced and still holds Sawran from FSA, so how is that being successful with a limited airsupport. Plus mentioning the weaponry FSA has at it's disposal which YPG doesn't like TOWs.
> 
> I don't deny that Kurds get alot of airsupport. But has proven to be the only successful way fighting IS. Otherwise surely Kurds wouldn't hold all that ground.


US doesn't strike many targets. But you know for a fact that the Brits and the French hit most things you point out to them. Admit it already, the YPG are not good at fighting - they're on the level of 2013 FSA. They're good - but not good enough to take out 2015 FSA or even 2015 SAA on their own. Rebels had to bear the brunt of the entirity of Assad's army and air force, IRGC, Hezbollah, foreign shiite volunteers, AND ISIS. What did Kurds have to do? Fight a few under-equipped SAA/NDF scum in Hasakeh and Qamishli and ISIS. But ermagerd Kurds so good.
ISIS still hold Souran for several reasons. 1.) It was taken when rebels were launching an attack on the regime. 2.) The front was relatively undefended because rebels sent fighters toward regime in Aleppo. 3.) Still not re-taken because rebels would rather focus on Aleppo city (because civilians are getting tired of this shit) and then take on ISIS. We retook most villages besides Souran.
TOWs are nothing when YPG has air support on most days. Enemy tank? Airstrike. Enemy building? Airstrike. Enemy position? Airstrike.
For the rebels it's this: Enemy tank? ATGM. Enemy Building? Tank, tunnel bomb, VBIED, or days of shelling. Enemy position? Tank, tunnel bomb, VBIED, or days of shelling. All of which take down time in order to prepare and in order to fire. Kurds have a luxury, airstrikes soften up ISIS positions and they have to face only a few dozen ISIS fighters.

Anyways, back to news: 4 Palestinian fighters have died so far in the rebel attack on Dara'a. They were fighting alongside rebels, and they were from the Dara'a Palestinian camp. Their names are:
- Khalid Nasr
- 'Aqab Nasr
- Satef Falah
- Basil Jabeeb
‫Mobile Uploads - مخيم اليرموك نيوز | Facebook‬
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
Here is a map of the progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@xenon54 @Sinan 

What's with rumors about Turkish army refusing to do operation in northern Syria(against Kurds I'm assuming)? Is it just another bs fabrication from that opposition movement?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614435263914315776I don't know how to read Farsi, so I'll take the guy's words.
> 
> 
> Don't use that monkey PetoLucem's maps. His diviation in maps put entire villages in Idlib as "contested" even though they were clearly held by rebels. Blatantly pro-regime. Even pro-rebel guys like archicivilians are at least unbiased and post rebel gains only with evidence to back them up.
> 
> 
> Rebels are mainly advancing from the South. It wouldn't make sense to station artillery in the north because it could overshoot and hit rebel areas, and it would be too close to regime-controlled roads. There are some DIY made mortars in rebel hands but most are in the North of Syria and don't have great range. Propellants not good enough at all. For example the hell cannon (which by definition is a howitzer, not a mortar) has 1,500 m range.
> Hopefully no injuries in Ramtha. As Falcon said freak shells, as I don't see purpose for regime to shell Jordan either, even though they like to shell civilian targets.


There were injuries and one death of a 24 year old. I get want you're saying, it's unlikely that the source of the rockets is the rebels and more likely it was a regime grad rocket that over shot into Jordan. This has happened many times in the past since 2013 but it's the first time that were injuries and even a death which is why it's being taken more seriously. If it's definitive that the source is the regime then I think they should be air striked a few times to remind them to fix their damn aim.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614694892334243840














ISIS is ‘not strong,’ could be defeated ‘within two days’ – ex-Israeli PM Ehud Barak — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Turkish army reluctant over government will to intervene in Syria - MURAT YETKİN


----------



## Tacticool

Please some one post updated maps of all major cities, idlib, aleppo, homs, hama, damascus, daraa etc


----------



## IR-TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> ehm coalition helped them in Aleppo during the IS offensive remember
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But media is media. One portray Kurds as heroes while the other(like Turkish) portrays them as Turkmen/Arab killers and as a greater threat than IS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is Iraq in total has had over 60 000 KIA so far. Pesh is lower than 2000. If that is being successful while losing ground in other places I don't know. Just go to warleaks on YT and see how professional they are. And US did help in Tikrit even though they insisted they could do this alone remember. US is assisting basically everyone fighting IS. they even targeted IS in Palmyra I think
> 
> 
> 
> do you even know anything about alevis? looool



Come on. I know you hate Arabs/Turks/Iranians, but 60k dead in iraq so far? Get a grip huh? Give me a good source huh? there are plenty of compilers of information on the internet, andd at best they've lost 3-4k dead since last years. Don't be like that. 3-4k dead is still around 250-350 a month DEAD, never mind wounded. So you say they've lost over 5 thousand DEAD a month? Hadi ulan.



Al-Kurdi said:


> ehm coalition helped them in Aleppo during the IS offensive remember
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But media is media. One portray Kurds as heroes while the other(like Turkish) portrays them as Turkmen/Arab killers and as a greater threat than IS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is Iraq in total has had over 60 000 KIA so far. Pesh is lower than 2000. If that is being successful while losing ground in other places I don't know. Just go to warleaks on YT and see how professional they are. And US did help in Tikrit even though they insisted they could do this alone remember. US is assisting basically everyone fighting IS. they even targeted IS in Palmyra I think
> 
> 
> 
> do you even know anything about alevis? looool



Yes why ask Mountain Turk? And don't comment like that. If you have something to contribute, just do it. Or have you only head about how 'Alevis have orgies in the dark' bs? I have Alevi blood as well.



Mussana said:


> Iranian media says 400 Iranians have been killed fighting in Syria so far: خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی - پیکرهای مطهر پنج شهید مدافع حرم حضرت زینب (س) در مشهد تشییع شد



Not bad in 4 years. Assad would have been gone in 6 months (incompetent army). Iranian advisers keep the whole thing rolling, from governance to battlefield strategies and tactics. I hope the rats get annihilated. May every single extremist muslim die (in the whole world).


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Iranian media says 400 Iranians have been killed fighting in Syria so far: خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی - پیکرهای مطهر پنج شهید مدافع حرم حضرت زینب (س) در مشهد تشییع شد



Kinda expected it from you, lying like no one would understand.

It's not 400 Iranians, it's called "400 martyrs defending the shrine" almost all of which are Afghans, our brothers. Although there is no difference between blood of an Afghan and an Iranian, but you will not be allowed to twist the facts. 

@Dr.Thrax Since you needed a clarification. Here you are.



IR-TR said:


> Not bad in 4 years. Assad would have been gone in 6 months (incompetent army). Iranian advisers keep the whole thing rolling, from governance to battlefield strategies and tactics. I hope the rats get annihilated. May every single extremist muslim die (in the whole world).



Read above, news is false. Total number of Iranians killed in Syria barely reaches 50. Anyway, nationality doesn't matter, they are also our brothers. Good news is, they have killed a much larger number of terrorists.


---------------------------------------------------

'Southern Front' operation in Dera'a hasn't achieved anything yet, and at least 50 of their forces were killed in their attacks on Dera'a yesterday. (some sources saying their casualties is much higher). SAA is holding up very good for now despite being stretched in different fronts in Deraa, let's see if they are not ordered to retreat, again.

---------------------------------------------------

Daesh has seized some land around Hasakah, there are reports that Issam Zahradine is already in Hasakah along with some Sunni tribal fighters to hold off Daesh advances around the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

IR-TR said:


> Come on. I know you hate Arabs/Turks/Iranians, but 60k dead in iraq so far? Get a grip huh? Give me a good source huh? there are plenty of compilers of information on the internet, andd at best they've lost 3-4k dead since last years. Don't be like that. 3-4k dead is still around 250-350 a month DEAD, never mind wounded. So you say they've lost over 5 thousand DEAD a month? Hadi ulan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes why ask Mountain Turk? And don't comment like that. If you have something to contribute, just do it. Or have you only head about how 'Alevis have orgies in the dark' bs? I have Alevi blood as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad in 4 years. Assad would have been gone in 6 months (incompetent army). Iranian advisers keep the whole thing rolling, from governance to battlefield strategies and tactics. I hope the rats get annihilated. May every single extremist muslim die (in the whole world).



actually my source is Sajad Jiyad who got his information from the office of the PM. got if from his twitter. if you have seen GOT, alevis are basically Theon Greyjoy. been so fucked by turkey til teh stage they love more than anything else. But it's changing now. There are still those Alevi Kurds who are retarded and vote for CHP but more and more are realizing the truth. still many are completely brainwashed. About alevi turks I don't know so much and don't care.


----------



## IR-TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> actually my source is Sajad Jiyad who got his information from the office of the PM. got if from his twitter. if you have seen GOT, alevis are basically Theon Greyjoy. been so fucked by turkey til teh stage they love more than anything else. But it's changing now. There are still those Alevi Kurds who are retarded and vote for CHP but more and more are realizing the truth. still many are completely brainwashed. About alevi turks I don't know so much and don't care.



Listen, it's pure BS that 5000 Iraqi soldiers have died a month. That's nonsense. That would have been all over the news. It's in the low hundreds monthly. Same for ISIS, perhaps a little more.


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan
> 
> What's with rumors about Turkish army refusing to do operation in northern Syria(against Kurds I'm assuming)? Is it just another bs fabrication from that opposition movement?


There was no order so there cant be a refusing, those are rumors but cant say how it looks like inside the Army and their willingness to intervene in Syria.


----------



## Tacticool

Can someone please post a summary of successes for all groups involved in Syria for the month of june. i.e., Govt. , rebels, ISIS , kurds


----------



## Hindustani78

This photo provided by a website of the Islamic State group, shows fighters of the Islamic State group opening fire toward Syrian warplane in the predominantly Kurdish Syrian city of Hassakeh, Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Kinda expected it from you, lying like no one would understand.
> 
> It's not 400 Iranians, it's called "400 martyrs defending the shrine" almost all of which are Afghans, our brothers. Although there is no difference between blood of an Afghan and an Iranian, but you will not be allowed to twist the facts.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax Since you needed a clarification. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Read above, news is false. Total number of Iranians killed in Syria barely reaches 50. Anyway, nationality doesn't matter, they are also our brothers. Good news is, they have killed a much larger number of terrorists.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 'Southern Front' operation in Dera'a hasn't achieved anything yet, and at least 50 of their forces were killed in their attacks on Dera'a yesterday. (some sources saying their casualties is much higher). SAA is holding up very good for now despite being stretched in different fronts in Deraa, let's see if they are not ordered to retreat, again.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Daesh has seized some land around Hasakah, there are reports that Issam Zahradine is already in Hasakah along with some Sunni tribal fighters to hold off Daesh advances around the city.


Dude, we killed like 100 of your IRGC officers and commanders at least and you're saying 50?  And those Afghan refugees are barely given any food, how are they supposed to "kill plenty of terrorists?" Lies are real.
As for the "no gains in Dara'a" comment, look at the above map. Which is outdated already.
Rebels, as in their usual routine, take Industrial areas first. They're taking as many plants as possible, and now reports are saying that they've taken the Air Force Intelligence building too.

Split of Syrian population caused by the different factions:




Syrian People (undivided) -> SAA - > Alawite/Sunni -> Daesh -> Muslim/non-Muslim -> PYD -> Kurd/Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Dude, we killed like 100 of your IRGC officers and commanders at least and you're saying 50?  And those Afghan refugees are barely given any food, how are they supposed to "kill plenty of terrorists?" Lies are real.



Talking big, just like Nusra-affiliated Twitter accounts. That's the easiest thing to do. Besides killing thousands of IRGC, you have also captured 400,000 alive, as terrorist accounts are claiming on a daily basis they have killed/captured Iranians in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Talking big, just like Nusra-affiliated Twitter accounts. That's the easiest thing to do. Besides killing thousands of IRGC, you have also captured 400,000 alive, as terrorist accounts are claiming on a daily basis they have killed/captured Iranians in Syria.


Person with an Iranian passport = Iranian citizen = Iranian. You know, like the massive horde of Afghan meatshields that you send at us. If by "Iranian" you mean Persian, then yes, we've only killed a few hundred Persians. Most of whom were your potato IRGC "generals." My grandma could be a better strategist.
I see once a week Iranians are captured or killed, not every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> a few hundred Persians





Dr.Thrax said:


> Person with an Iranian passport = Iranian citizen = Iranian. You know, like the massive horde of Afghan meatshields that you send at us. If by "Iranian" you mean Persian, then yes, we've only killed a few hundred Persians. Most of whom were your potato IRGC "generals." My grandma could be a better strategist.



As I said your posts remind me of Twitter propagandists, can't help it. Keep killing Iranians on internet, it's working.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 'Southern Front' operation in Dera'a hasn't achieved anything yet, and at least 50 of their forces were killed in their attacks on Dera'a yesterday. (some sources saying their casualties is much higher). SAA is holding up very good for now despite being stretched in different fronts in Deraa, let's see if they are not ordered to retreat, again.


Southern front achievements in 2015:

* Complete liberation of Sheikh Maskin and takeover of 82th base.
* Complete takeover of Bosra al Harir town.
* Takeover of Nassib border crossing and all border fortifications up to Suwieda.
* Takeover of 52th base and villages around it.

Thats under massive attacks of SAA, NDF, Hezbollah and swarms of Afghan mercenaries + ISIS.



> Daesh has seized some land around Hasakah,


Actually they are deep incide city from two directions. If not the CC help all loyalists in Hasaka and Deir ez Zor would be beheaded by IS long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Seems like Daraa offensive isn't living up to expectations it had. They should'n't have announced the campaign two days before hand. Some reports suggest FSA factions leaked the offensive. Southern Front are taking heavy casualties but made some slow gains but not any new ones I'm aware of. There are reports that Syrian army personnel are not the ones doing the fighting on the ground. This is because rebels are facing unusual resistance which points to likelyhood that Hezbollah is deployed there or Iran deployed it's paramilitary(IRGC or Basij) forces there. So Daraa is seen as a very strategic city. The rebels need to regroup and replan, they're taking hard hits from the air as well. 

I however personally blame the horrible command in Jordan which has stalled this offensive for so long and want to take it slow. I know this sounds harsh but the rebels deserve this failure for allowing liberal Arabs/Westerners to command their moves. They already know these liberal Arab trash don't want Assad to fall unless Kurds take over half of Syria and Islamist factions are reduced to minimum. So why allow them to command you in first place? The FSA or whoever is responsible for this corruption/wicked command need to swapt out completely and replaced with Islamists.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Southern front achievements in 2015:
> 
> * Complete liberation of Sheikh Maskin and takeover of 82th base.
> * Complete takeover of Bosra al Harir town.
> * Takeover of Nassib border crossing and all border fortifications up to Suwieda.
> * Takeover of 52th base and villages around it.
> 
> Thats under massive attacks of SAA, NDF, Hezbollah and swarms of Afghan mercenaries + ISIS.



First: There are no active Hezbollah troops participating in Deraa battles.
Second, your post had nothing to do with mine, I was talking about the current ongoing battle and not previous battles.



500 said:


> Actually they are deep incide city from two directions. If not the CC help all loyalists in Hasaka and Deir ez Zor would be beheaded by IS long time ago.



In Deir al-Zoor, it wasn't the coalition that stopped IS, but the Republican guards in there who have made those areas, specially around Deir al-Zoor a slaughterhouse for Daesh, despite being under siege, having no land route to outside for months.

In Hasakah, the results of the battle are yet to be seen, Daesh may capture the entire city or it will retreat. Also, the YPG doesn't want to fight in Hasakah now, they think they are too smart, leaving the fight for SAA in the city, but this will bite them in the arse in future if they refuse to fight Daesh in Hasakah.



Falcon29 said:


> Seems like Daraa offensive isn't living up to expectations it had. They should'n't have announced the campaign two days before hand. Some reports suggest FSA factions leaked the offensive. Southern Front are taking heavy casualties but made some slow gains but not any new ones I'm aware of. There are reports that Syrian army personnel are not the ones doing the fighting on the ground. This is because rebels are facing unusual resistance which points to likelyhood that Hezbollah is deployed there or Iran deployed it's paramilitary(IRGC or Basij) forces there. So Daraa is seen as a very strategic city. The rebels need to regroup and replan, they're taking hard hits from the air as well.
> 
> I however personally blame the horrible command in Jordan which has stalled this offensive for so long and want to take it slow. I know this sounds harsh but the rebels deserve this failure for allowing liberal Arabs/Westerners to command their moves. They already know these liberal Arab trash don't want Assad to fall unless Kurds take over half of Syria and Islamist factions are reduced to minimum. So why allow them to command you in first place? The FSA or whoever is responsible for this corruption/wicked command need to swapt out completely and replaced with Islamists.



What makes you think that wherever there is good resistance, it must be Hezbollah or Iran? Look at SAA soldiers besieged in Deir al-Zoor, they have been killing hundreds of Daesh terrorists for months, despite being besieged by land, and Daesh have launched too many heavy attacks to capture city and airport, but failed badly. Don't look at battles of Idlib and Tadmur only, there are some points in this war that SAA has shown great performance compared to their standards, Aleppo prison siege is another case.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> First: There are no active Hezbollah troops participating in Deraa battles.


They do.








> Second, your post had nothing to do with mine, I was talking about the current ongoing battle and not previous battles.


Battles there never ceased.



> In Deir al-Zoor, it wasn't the coalition that stopped IS, but the Republican guards in there who have made those areas, specially around Deir al-Zoor a slaughterhouse for Daesh, despite being under siege, having no land route to outside for months.


CC killed thousands of IS best fighters and diverted many many more. 



> In Hasakah, the results of the battle are yet to be seen


Its seen that they penetrated deep into city.



> Daesh may capture the entire city or it will retreat.


With CC they have no chance.



> Also, the YPG doesn't want to fight in Hasakah now, they think they are too smart, leaving the fight for SAA in the city, but this will bite them in the arse in future if they refuse to fight Daesh in Hasakah.


YPG does help.They protect al Aziziyah part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

In the latest offensive on *Daraa* :
- Three *Iranians* were killed.
- Five *Afghans* were killed.
And now :

*#Qum: Four Pakistanis were Killed in Syria's Daraa*





*Names: *Aqeed Husain, Imtiyaz Husain, Sayid Hasan, and Muneer Husain.
*Nationality:* Pakistanis (from Parachinar).

*Source (Farsi):* Ahlulbayt News Agency (ABNA)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Another Bomb Has Failed to Explode*




*Summary :*
I don't know what this is, a helicopter dropped several ones on *Kafrouma*, they all exploded except that one shown in the video.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Saif al-Arab, in *Daraa* alone there are *Iranians*, *Afghans*, *Pakistanis*, and I don't know whom else. Our enemy has no dignity at all, absolute zero. They concentrate on eliminating the moderate ones, and when it came to *ISIS* they ran away and left *Tadmur* (Palmyra). Mullahs know how to get rid of their minorities, they even exploit them.

I see that *all roads lead to the same destination* .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> No need to kill the iranian jews anywhere.
> 
> Drugs are killing u on ur own


The reality in Syria says otherwise. 



Mussana said:


> I am not a persian jew who will distort facts.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that it is an Iranian website that is reporting about the funeral of Iranian citizens and it is in this context that it is to be taken that it is talking about Iranians and not other foreign nationals when it is reporting about the number of killed.
> 
> And where is this syeda zainab shrine? Seems to be all over Syria.
> And if u don't know it is in Cairo.



I don't think we needed your 'speculation' about what that website is saying. 

You just tried to distort the reality and it was exposed. Simple as that.


----------



## Madali

Why do you think calling everyone a Jew is an insult? You are from Armenia, for God's sake. Do you hate Jews so much?


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> The reality in Syria says exactly what i said.
> Drugged up persian Jews are being used as dogs of Assad.
> 
> No need to speculate when things are clear cut but i can understand the butt hurt persian jews trying to downplay it.
> 
> And as i said i am not a persian jew who needs to distort the reality like the reality of hazrat ali (ra) pledging oath of allegiance to hazrat abu bakr(ra) and still u can't figure out the reality.



There is nothing more to talk about. You tried to twist the reality, and I showed you the truth. No need to blabber all those sectarian bs. Tell that to all you Nusra-ISIS friends on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Madali said:


> Why do you think calling everyone a Jew is an insult? You are from Armenia, for God's sake. Do you hate Jews so much?


You really believe this guy is Armenian or from Armenia?


----------



## 500

CC starts bombing Hasaka to save Assadists.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> CC starts bombing Hasaka to save Assadists.



Sir

What's your latest analysis on the ground situation? Has Assad lost the momentum he gained last year, and is he failing a collapse soon as the funds are drying up as the Iranian and Russian economy contract? 

As the sanctions are in place, do you think Assad can reequip and resupply his Armed Forces? 

Could you also expand on how the SAA is loosing against these militant groups? After all, SAA is a well armed conventional fighting force and they are loosing pitched battles against these loosely trained Militant Groups. From my perspective, a pitched battle would be a God send for us Pakistanis against the TTP as i know that Pakistan Army would annihilate the TTP in that warfare but why is SAA loosing despite possessing superior weaponry. 

Thanks


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> What's your latest analysis on the ground situation? Has Assad lost the momentum he gained last year


Assad lost momentum already in summer 2014 when IS turned against him.



> and is he failing a collapse soon as the funds are drying up as the Iranian and Russian economy contract?
> 
> As the sanctions are in place, do you think Assad can reequip and resupply his Armed Forces?


No he wont collapse. His positions in Damascus, eastern Homs, Hama, Tartus, Latakiya, Suwayda are very strong. And there is no sign that Russian/Iranian aid to Assad is decreasing or will decrease in any near future. 



> Could you also expand on how the SAA is loosing against these militant groups? After all, SAA is a well armed conventional fighting force and they are loosing pitched battles against these loosely trained Militant Groups. From my perspective, a pitched battle would be a God send for us Pakistanis against the TTP as i know that Pakistan Army would annihilate the TTP in that warfare but why is SAA loosing despite possessing superior weaponry.


The answer is simple: lack of manpower. From 300 K his army decreased to 150 K. Thats hardly enough to control such a big country like Syria. And even among these 150 K many are Sunnis who are drafted and stay in army only because they fear for their families who live in loyalist areas. And those who are loyal are poorly trained because there is no time to train properly and Syrian army never actually prepared to this type of war.

Tnx for ur question

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> CC starts bombing Hasaka to save Assadists.



Can you give source? So what do Iranians and co have to say about that(not directed at you 500)?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaysh al Fateh in Qalamoun destroy a car which had a few Hezb al Shaitan commanders in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

According to multiple news reports, Turkey will invade Northern Syria to create a buffer zone. Turkish Army is mobilizing. The only thing that will prevent this from happening is an MGK meeting that will take place today (or is taking place?)

Edit: MGK meeting taking place (thanks @revojam ). According to this thread (News: Turkey to invade Syria, Deploy Ground troops. | Page 11) the buffer zone will be between Mare' and Jarablus.





Thanks to @Sinan for the picture.

Report about civilian situation in Eastern Aleppo:
LIVE Updates from SYRIA | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## revojam

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to multiple news reports, Turkey will invade Northern Syria to create a buffer zone. Turkish Army is mobilizing. The only thing that will prevent this from happening is an MGK meeting that will take place today (or is taking place?)


Currently taking place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

revojam said:


> Currently taking place.


Source...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Source...


The MGK meeting is taking place, not the actual invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Dr.Thrax said:


> The MGK meeting is taking place, not the actual invasion


MGK is National Security Council, the highest positions of Goverment and Military are having a meeting and discussing issues regarding National Security and taking neccessary steps, for those who might not know the meaning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So apparently Jordan is preparing a buffer zone too...if this is true clearly planned with Turkey. I'm weary about Jordanian military though because Jordanian intelligence still co-operate with Assad regime intelligence. No idea where Jordan would intervene though, most likely option is Suwaydaa (to please the Israelis & Druze)


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> So apparently Jordan is preparing a buffer zone too...if this is true clearly planned with Turkey. I'm weary about Jordanian military though because Jordanian intelligence still co-operate with Assad regime intelligence. No idea where Jordan would intervene though, most likely option is Suwaydaa (to please the Israelis & Druze)



Those Jordanian rats couldn't even create a buffer zone in a swimming pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> So apparently Jordan is preparing a buffer zone too...if this is true clearly planned with Turkey. I'm weary about Jordanian military though because Jordanian intelligence still co-operate with Assad regime intelligence. No idea where Jordan would intervene though, most likely option is Suwaydaa (to please the Israelis & Druze)



Jordan prefers Assad, this is well known fact. They're only favorable of .0001% of the rebels. In a recent report they stated that they and international community viewed Assad's loss of Idlib as a disaster. Simply because Islamists gained victory. In other words, Assad losing ground is a catastrophe. The rebels are all on their own, these Arab regimes only care for their throne. But when Iran/Shia end up stirring chaos for them in Bahrain, Kuwait, KSA they will realize it was too late and moderate Sunni Islam was the effective solution against Iran and Israel. Anyways, I wouldn't take it seriously because Jordan has a joke of a military. They can't enter Syria unless secular rebels give them permission. Islamist rebels would smoke them though.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Jordan prefers Assad, this is well known fact. They're only favorable of .0001% of the rebels. In a recent report they stated that they and international community viewed Assad's loss of Idlib as a disaster. Simply because Islamists gained victory. In other words, Assad losing ground is a catastrophe. The rebels are all on their own, these Arab regimes only care for their throne. But when Iran/Shia end up stirring chaos for them in Bahrain, Kuwait, KSA they will realize it was too late and moderate Sunni Islam was the effective solution against Iran and Israel. Anyways, I wouldn't take it seriously because Jordan has a joke of a military. They can't enter Syria unless secular rebels give them permission. Islamist rebels would smoke them though.


Jordan may have a sub-par military, but their special forces are ridiculously well trained. Then again, that's what they need to quell rebellion...
Either way, if they plan to enter through Suwaydaa (which is the only feasible thing I see happening) then they'll have to fight ISIS a little, since Assad basically allowed them to enter northwestern Suwaydaa.
Islamist rebels, while very, very motivated to fight, are not as good of fighters. Some of them spray and pray. It hurts on the inside to see them do that...stray bullets could hit civilians...and those bullets could've been used to surgically take out Assad forces. But I'm proud to see that many of these forces have now self-trained themselves to be much better - just look at Ahrar al Sham's special forces for example or for JAI's 1,700 new recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

Forgot to post this one, an *Azerbaijani *:

*#Tabriz: Another Imperialist was Killed in Syria's Latakia*




*Name:* Hamid Jwani

*Source (Farsi):* Afsaran

@Dr.Thrax, in the countries nearby *Jews* are the only people who haven't taken part in this war against us..yet...


Dr.Thrax said:


> Dude, we killed like 100 of your IRGC officers and commanders at least and you're saying 50?  And those Afghan refugees are barely given any food, *how are they supposed to "kill plenty of terrorists?" Lies are real.*


Why *Afghans* ?, let's talk about those three *I*mperial *R*acist *G*oat-like *C*reatures (*IRGC*) who were killed a while ago (this post), this time I will quote from another source in *Farsi* (this) :


> بنا بر این گزارش، این مدافعان حرم در مسیر دمشق – درعا بر اثر انفجار مین به شهادت رسیدند.


We don't need to know anything about *Farsi*, there are so many nouns they use which are actually *Arabic* or derived from *Arabic*, for example the text I just quoted includes many *Arabic* words :

مدافع = defender
حرم = sacred place (or a shrine)
مسير = path
اثر = effect | due to
انفجار = explosion
شهادت = martyrdom (or witness), we write it this way (شهادة)

As for the verbs, just paste into *Google Translate* :


> According to the report, the defenders of the shrine *on the road to Damascus - Daraa were killed in mine explosion*.


Lol, *they couldn't even reach Daraa*, *they turned into Kebab and went back home*.
Have you ever heard of Kebab defeating hundreds of '_terrorists_' ?. Our* SAA* itself is still better than any *IRGC* goat.




Now they have to spend their honeymoon in *Jahannam* instead of *Daraa*.

By the way, after *Assif Shawkat* and *Rustum Ghazala* :




The deputy vice-president for security affairs, *Muhammad Nasseef Khairbek* has died.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> Lol, *they couldn't even reach Daraa*, *they turned into Kebab and went back home*.
> Have you ever heard of Kebab defeating hundreds of '_terrorists_' ?. Our* SAA* itself is still better than any *IRGC* goat.



Do you have any idea how many of your brothers were killed just in recent failed Dera'a offensive? We don't deploy soldiers in Syria, these people are volunteers who go there on their own and they go there accepting all kinds of risks,

Do you know who also turned into Kebabs? Thousands of Nusra, Ashrar al-Sham, Jund al-Sham and other terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Do you have any idea how many of your brothers were killed just in recent failed Dera'a offensive? We don't deploy soldiers in Syria, these people are volunteers who go there on their own and they go there accepting all kinds of risks,
> 
> Do you know who also turned into Kebabs? Thousands of Nusra, Ashrar al-Sham, Jund al-Sham and other terrorists.


lol
So you're saying that Iran doesn't fight against rebels on the ground directly (which it does in reality), yet you're saying that somehow you turned "thousands" of us into Kebabs? Iranian logic at its finest.
Stop being butthurt about your little IRGC commanders dying like flies. They suck.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> So apparently Jordan is preparing a buffer zone too...if this is true clearly planned with Turkey. I'm weary about Jordanian military though because Jordanian intelligence still co-operate with Assad regime intelligence. *No idea where Jordan would intervene though, most likely option is Suwaydaa (to please the Israelis & Druze)*


Seriously?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

This talk of Jordan creating a buffer zone (which it would have every right to do so) is, in fact, baseless. It was only reported by the Financial Times as a so called 'scoop' but was not backed by any evidence. The border will be defended but that's all, no interventionism/expansionism. 

I find it absolutely hilarious and incomprehensible how some idiots out there underestimate the Jordanian Armed Forces. This happens across the spectrum. For example, some Assadists/Hezbollah supporters claim that Hezbollah can defeat Jordan 'in a heartbeat'. Hezbollah, a militia of 65,000 sectarian extremists, can defeat a professional armed forces, army, air force, and navy, of more than 110,000 members without considering reserves (70,000)... Isis would be a piece of cake against pretty much any professional and committed army, let alone Jordan. The point is that many have underestimated Jordan in the past but their delusions didn't match reality, they failed miserably in other terms. 

Jordan doesn't prefer Assad but is also against alqaeda elements. This is the same alqaeda that killed many Jordanians in the past so it would pretty fucking retarded to support them now so close to our border (this doesn't stop Assadists from claiming that we do support them but again, the words 'delusional' and 'retarded' come to mind.) 

Ok, rant over..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Seriously?


Where else would it happen?
Don't even pretend like Jordanian and Israeli governments don't have good ties. In order to prevent Israel from intervening and causing a shitstorm in Syria, Jordan will "save the Druze" for Israel and the Druze in the Golan would have had their claims satisfied.


----------



## gau8av

any new barrel bomb footage ?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> This talk of Jordan creating a buffer zone (which it would have every right to do so) is, in fact, baseless. It was only reported by the Financial Times as a so called 'scoop' but was not backed by any evidence. The border will be defended but that's all, no interventionism/expansionism.
> 
> I find it absolutely hilarious and incomprehensible how some idiots out there underestimate the Jordanian Armed Forces. This happens across the spectrum. For example, some Assadists/Hezbollah supporters claim that Hezbollah can defeat Jordan 'in a heartbeat'. Hezbollah, a militia of 65,000 sectarian extremists, can defeat a professional armed forces, army, air force, and navy, of more than 110,000 members without considering reserves (70,000)... Isis would be a piece of cake against pretty much any professional and committed army, let alone Jordan. The point is that many have underestimated Jordan in the past but their delusions didn't match reality, they failed miserably in other terms.
> 
> Jordan doesn't prefer Assad but is also against alqaeda elements. This is the same alqaeda that killed many Jordanians in the past so it would pretty fucking retarded to support them now so close to our border (this doesn't stop Assadists from claiming that we do support them but again, the words 'delusional' and 'retarded' come to mind.)
> 
> Ok, rant over..


Well, Jordanian intelligence still maintains contact with Assad Mukhabarat, which is essentially talking with the devil.
I'm not underestimating Jordanian Armed Forces, but it's not like they're some invincible army or anything. Your special forces are definitely your strong side.
AQ will die off once Assad is finished. Most Nusra members are Syrian who want to see an end to the conflict.



gau8av said:


> any new barrel bomb footage ?


You find people dying in airstrikes entertaining?
Checklist for Indian trolls:
- Support gangrape. Check.
- Support dictators. Check.
- Support aerial bombardment of civilians. Check.
What else will you surprise us with next?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> You find jihadi terrorist scum and their supporters dying in airstrikes entertaining?


yup


----------



## Dr.Thrax

gau8av said:


> yup


Well then. You're forcing me to do this.



Spoiler: WARNING: GRAPHIC














































‫شام حمص الحولة الشهيد قاسم محمد الأحمد 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
‫شام حمص الحولة الشهيد بشار عبد الباري عقول 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
‫شام حمص الحولة اصابة رضيع جراء قصف قوات الأسد 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
These were all from June 27th.


I hope you die a painful death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Antaréss said:


> Forgot to post this one, an *Azerbaijani *:
> 
> *#Tabriz: Another Imperialist was Killed in Syria's Latakia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Hamid Jwani
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Afsaran
> 
> @Dr.Thrax, in the countries nearby *Jews* are the only people who haven't taken part in this war against us..yet...
> Why *Afghans* ?, let's talk about those three *I*mperial *R*acist *G*oat-like *C*reatures (*IRGC*) who were killed a while ago (this post), this time I will quote from another source in *Farsi* (this) :
> 
> We don't need to know anything about *Farsi*, there are so many nouns they use which are actually *Arabic* or derived from *Arabic*, for example the text I just quoted includes many *Arabic* words :
> 
> مدافع = defender
> حرم = sacred place (or a shrine)
> مسير = path
> اثر = effect | due to
> انفجار = explosion
> شهادت = martyrdom (or witness), we write it this way (شهادة)
> 
> As for the verbs, just paste into *Google Translate* :
> 
> Lol, *they couldn't even reach Daraa*, *they turned into Kebab and went back home*.
> Have you ever heard of Kebab defeating hundreds of '_terrorists_' ?. Our* SAA* itself is still better than any *IRGC* goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have to spend their honeymoon in *Jahannam* instead of *Daraa*.
> 
> By the way, after *Assif Shawkat* and *Rustum Ghazala* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deputy vice-president for security affairs, *Muhammad Nasseef Khairbek* has died.


Their boots is crown on your head you filthy scum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well then. You're forcing me to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: GRAPHIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‫شام حمص الحولة الشهيد قاسم محمد الأحمد 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
> ‫شام حمص الحولة الشهيد بشار عبد الباري عقول 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
> ‫شام حمص الحولة اصابة رضيع جراء قصف قوات الأسد 27 6 2015 تحذير الفيديو قاسي جداً‬‎ - YouTube
> These were all from June 27th.
> 
> 
> I hope you die a painful death.


this is what happens when terrorists wage jihad, they bring death and suffering to everyone around.


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Do you have any idea how many of your brothers were killed just in recent failed Dera'a offensive? We don't deploy soldiers in Syria, these people are volunteers who go there on their own and they go there accepting all kinds of risks,
> 
> Do you know who also turned into Kebabs? Thousands of Nusra, Ashrar al-Sham, Jund al-Sham and other terrorists.


They turned into shit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

gau8av said:


> this is what happens when terrorists wage jihad, they bring death and suffering to everyone around.


At least they died free..... not by cleaning some higher caste's toilet get infected and die....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Mussana said:


> If their boots are so precious why don't u make a hat of that and keep it fixed to ur own head..
> 
> For us he is filthier than a PIG


For us the pig is cleaner and better than you scums


----------



## gau8av

lol


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alot of weaonry seized/taken by YPG from NDF/SAA in Hasakah including 3 T55s. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615566612675076096
There surely was an arrangement here because YPG permitted reinforcements to come from Deir e Zor via Qamsishlo airport which eventually saved them as IS is now on the retreat. But tens of thousands have fled to Rojava. And it's in the interest of YPG to have SAA/NDF as the buffer zone there as YPG is busy in the Northern Raqqa having pushed IS south of the m4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Talking big, just like Nusra-affiliated Twitter accounts. That's the easiest thing to do. Besides killing thousands of IRGC, you have also captured 400,000 alive, as terrorist accounts are claiming on a daily basis they have killed/captured Iranians in Syria.


some modest gains by Syrian Army against the Daesh

Syrian army retakes parts of Hasakeh from IS - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

YPG/PKK killed +100 Patients, 28 nurses and 19 doctors in order to expel 5-10 IS militants from Ayn al Arab Hospital. Hospital blown up. Congratulations, PKK.

IS reentered Tel Abyad and captured some districts.

Turkish airforce bombed PKK camps in Northern Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> YPG/PKK killed +100 Patients, 28 nurses and 19 doctors in order to expel 5-10 IS militants from Ayn al Arab Hospital. Hospital blown up. Congratulations, PKK.
> 
> IS reentered Tel Abyad and captured some districts.
> 
> Turkish airforce bombed PKK camps in Northern Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 233963



how retarded are you exactly? and no over 90 IS trash like yourself was sent to hell.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Al-Kurdi said:


> how retarded are you exactly? and no over 90 IS trash like yourself was sent to hell.












A PKK member from Australia has been killed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So apparently a new bank note was issued in Syria - 1,000 Liras.
Back before Ba'athist rule, my grandfather says that $1 = ~3 Lira.
Under Assads, it dropped to $1 = ~50 Lira.
Now, it's $1 = ~200-250 Lira.
So, under coup-filled Syria, 1,000 Lira = ~$333.
Under Assads, 1,000 Lira = ~$20.
Under Assad's "fight against foreign aggression," 1,000 Lira = ~$4-5.
But but but resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> So apparently a new bank note was issued in Syria - 1,000 Liras.
> Back before Ba'athist rule, my grandfather says that $1 = ~3 Lira.
> Under Assads, it dropped to $1 = ~50 Lira.
> Now, it's $1 = ~200-250 Lira.
> So, under coup-filled Syria, 1,000 Lira = ~$333.
> Under Assads, 1,000 Lira = ~$20.
> Under Assad's "fight against foreign aggression," 1,000 Lira = ~$4-5.
> But but but resistance.



Thrax. I hate to see any country destroyed. In a heated argument, I might even act gleeful about it against you. So I'm sorry your country lays in ruins. But it does indeed lay in ruins. I don't think the banknotes or inflation are of the utmost importance right now. The Syrian government is fighting an existential war. Change happens with dialogue and protests, not with TOW missiles and suicide bombs. I'm sorry you're Sunni and feel underrepresented, but I hope you understand Nusrat or Daash will never be allowed to rule in Syria. Meanwhile, you're country is looking more ruined than those Roman ruins.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> Thrax. I hate to see any country destroyed. In a heated argument, I might even act gleeful about it against you. So I'm sorry your country lays in ruins. But it does indeed lay in ruins. I don't think the banknotes or inflation are of the utmost importance right now. The Syrian government is fighting an existential war. Change happens with dialogue and protests, not with TOW missiles and suicide bombs. I'm sorry you're Sunni and feel underrepresented, but I hope you understand Nusrat or Daash will never be allowed to rule in Syria. Meanwhile, you're country is looking more ruined than those Roman ruins.


Nusra and Daesh won't ever be in power.
Neither Islamic Front or FSA.
The people in power will be Syrians.
Inflation is actually extremely important. I have a 50 lira banknote with me right now that I kept as a souvenir. Before revolution it was $1. Now it's 20 cents. Now if Syrians all over the country had all of their money depleted like that, along with the skyrocket in prices, starvation would ensue. My family in Aleppo (regime-held Western parts) are barely keeping up with the prices. Now with places like Eastern Ghouta which are under siege the lira is much worse there. Money inflation is one of the worst things that could happen in a war.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> So apparently a new bank note was issued in Syria - 1,000 Liras.
> Back before Ba'athist rule, my grandfather says that $1 = ~3 Lira.
> Under Assads, it dropped to $1 = ~50 Lira.
> Now, it's $1 = ~200-250 Lira.
> So, under coup-filled Syria, 1,000 Lira = ~$333.
> Under Assads, 1,000 Lira = ~$20.
> Under Assad's "fight against foreign aggression," 1,000 Lira = ~$4-5.
> But but but resistance.



War happens.


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nusra and Daesh won't ever be in power.
> Neither Islamic Front or FSA.
> The people in power will be Syrians.
> Inflation is actually extremely important. I have a 50 lira banknote with me right now that I kept as a souvenir. Before revolution it was $1. Now it's 20 cents. Now if Syrians all over the country had all of their money depleted like that, along with the skyrocket in prices, starvation would ensue. My family in Aleppo (regime-held Western parts) are barely keeping up with the prices. Now with places like Eastern Ghouta which are under siege the lira is much worse there. Money inflation is one of the worst things that could happen in a war.



My dear friend. You know, as well as every sane person does, that it is NEVER 'the people/masses' who rule, it's those with gunds and organizational skills. See, 5 armed people can subdue 500 UNarmed people. So you think the average, freedom loving Syrian heroe, who happens to be unarmed, or his mother or father, or son or grandpa, can just go to a nusRAT and say: hey, you Sharia-thumping subhuman, I want to be in power of my own destiny? What will happen. Him and his family will get their heads cut off. Simple as that. Don't argue about dreams. I'm talking about reality.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alienoz_TR said:


> View attachment 233974
> View attachment 233975
> 
> 
> A PKK member from Australia has been killed as well.
> 
> View attachment 233976



and growing 

Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> War happens.


I'm sure there was a "war" in 1963 when the Ba'athists took over that made the SYP go from 3 for $1 to 50 for $1.


IR-TR said:


> My dear friend. You know, as well as every sane person does, that it is NEVER 'the people/masses' who rule, it's those with gunds and organizational skills. See, 5 armed people can subdue 500 UNarmed people. So you think the average, freedom loving Syrian heroe, who happens to be unarmed, or his mother or father, or son or grandpa, can just go to a nusRAT and say: hey, you Sharia-thumping subhuman, I want to be in power of my own destiny? What will happen. Him and his family will get their heads cut off. Simple as that. Don't argue about dreams. I'm talking about reality.


Islamic Front and FSA have clearly stated that they will ensure a smooth transition to good government. It's agreed upon in the SRCC, where IF, FSA, and a lot of other armed groups are in. It will be a smooth transition, and anyone who tries to change that (be it Nusra or YPG) will be annihilated.


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm sure there was a "war" in 1963 when the Ba'athists took over that made the SYP go from 3 for $1 to 50 for $1.
> 
> Islamic Front and FSA have clearly stated that they will ensure a smooth transition to good government. It's agreed upon in the SRCC, where IF, FSA, and a lot of other armed groups are in. It will be a smooth transition, and anyone who tries to change that (be it Nusra or YPG) will be annihilated.



You seem to put a lot of trust and hope into some vague 'assurances' aren't you? Assurances by groups who haven't even the slightest clue if, what and which pieces of land they'll ever take, let alone hold.



Al-Kurdi said:


> and growing
> 
> Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Not for long. Don't think anybody will let you pull that crap. Heck, before worrying about Turks and Iranians, you'll still have to face the Arab anger, when Iraq finishes it's war. Don't think Baba America will keep helping you forever.


----------



## Madali

Dr Thrax thinks that if ISIS takes over Syria, they will hold a fair election, and if they lose, they will just pack their bags and go home.


----------



## Serpentine

Jaish al-Islam terrorists have executed 12 Daesh members in a Hollywood style movie where the prisoners are wearing black and executioners are wearing orange. They shoot the prisoners in the head with Shotguns.

Terrorists are learning very good from their terrorist brothers in Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> Jaish al-Islam terrorists have executed 12 Daesh members in a Hollywood style movie where the prisoners are wearing black and executioners are wearing orange. They shoot the prisoners in the head with Shotguns.
> 
> Terrorists are learning very good from their terrorist brothers in Daesh.




just saw it. pretty poetic I say. it was a total role reversal.

give'em some Mossberg 590s with some rifle slugs watch their rat brains fly over the place.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Dr Thrax thinks that if ISIS takes over Syria, they will hold a fair election, and if they lose, they will just pack their bags and go home.


Wow, very intelligent. Where did I say that ISIS will take over? Because they won't be, it'll be FSA and Islamic Front that will take over, and they have already agreed that there will be elections in the SRCC.


Serpentine said:


> Jaish al-Islam terrorists have executed 12 Daesh members in a Hollywood style movie where the prisoners are wearing black and executioners are wearing orange. They shoot the prisoners in the head with Shotguns.
> 
> Terrorists are learning very good from their terrorist brothers in Daesh.


LOL
If we fight ISIS - people complain.
If we don't fight ISIS - people complain.
And that's really ironic coming from someone who supports Iran's regime...you know..the one that executes Sunnis for being Sunni...and prevents Sunni mosques from being built...and prevents Arabs, Kurds, and Balochis from living good lives...and executes people for dissenting.
Really, really brave statement coming from you princess.

Not to mention, the prophet (pbuh) said to kill Khawarij wherever you see them, and kill them like the killing of 'Ad.

A video on the history of the 1982 revolution, 2011 revolution, and training by Ahrar al Sham. @Falcon29 you'll love the training in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> the one that executes Sunnis for being Sunni





Dr.Thrax said:


> and prevents Sunni mosques from being built





Dr.Thrax said:


> and prevents Arabs, Kurds, and Balochis from living good lives...and executes people for dissenting.


It seems lying is in blood of you people... if you say sky is blue, I'll not believe it and if you say earth is round, I'd say it must be a lie, and you guys blabber about Islam 24/7 and the only part in Islam you have understood well is violence (and that in a wrong way too). It's not like lying is one of greater sins in Islam. But who am I talking to?

And as I expected, you'd come in defense of Islamic Front terrorists. Only a sick person can justify execution of anyone (even Daesh) in a Hollywood style movie where they shoot the prisoners in the head with *shotguns *to blow their brains out from few centimeters like lunatic psychos. It maybe ordinary for you people, but not for others. They could kill them with handguns and there wouldn't be any need for an 'artistic clip' to share to the world.

First when I watched a small part of that video, the only thing that came in my mind was execution propaganda videos of Daesh, exactly in the same style, only this time they were being executed. Not surprising, since they are 2 sides of the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> It seems lying is in blood of you people... if you say sky is blue, I'll not believe it and if you say earth is round, I'd say it must be a lie, and you guys blabber about Islam 24/7 and the only part in Islam you have understood well is violence (and that in a wrong way too). It's not like lying is one of greater sins in Islam. But who am I talking to?
> 
> And as I expected, you'd come in defense of Islamic Front terrorists. Only a sick person can justify execution of anyone (even Daesh) in a Hollywood style movie where they shoot the prisoners in the head with *shotguns *to blow their brains out from few centimeters like lunatic psychos. It maybe ordinary for you people, but not of others. They could kill them with handguns and there wouldn't be any need for an 'artistic clip' to share to the world.


Racism at first sight.
Lying is one of the greatest sins in Islam. So why do you even speak?
As I said, the prophet (pbuh) said to kill the Khawarij the killing of 'Ad. As in, massacre them, no mercy for them. They are the scum of the Earth, using Islam as an excuse to kill innocents.
But if Shiite militias did that do ISIS, you'd not only love it, you'd cherish it and support it. But since it's Sunnis doing what the prophet (pbuh) asked, suddenly it's _so_ bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Racism at first sight.
> 
> But *if* Shiite militias did that do ISIS, you'd not only love it, you'd cherish it and support it. But since it's Sunnis doing what the prophet (pbuh) asked, suddenly it's _so_ bad.



No they don't do it, because they are not psycho nutjobs. They fight Daesh and they kill 'em, simple as that, they don't release these kinds of videos that can only be created by pschoes (Daesh, Islamic Front, Nusra, Ashrar al-Sham).

And yes, even if Shias filmed a movie like this (which they don't) they would be lunatic psychoes too, doesn't make a difference. It's only you who are obsessed with sects, not me. Seeing everything through Shia/Sunni glasses. No wonder you keep bringing excuses for every action of these 'Islamic' nutjobs. 

I remember perfectly well 2 years ago, when Daesh wasn't fighting 'rebels' yet, while they were allied to Nus-Rats (like battle of Mennegh airbase) and how all these 'revolutionaries' cheered for them. But suddenly, only after Daesh started going a separate way, they suddenly became the Khawarij. I don't think you can fool anybody with all this 'Khwarij' nonsense. Even if today, Daesh forms another alliance with IF/FSA again, you and people like you will start cheering for them again, like you (so called FSA supporters) did 2 years ago


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> No they don't do it, because they are not psycho nutjobs. They fight Daesh and they kill 'em, simple as that, they don't release these kinds of videos that can only be created by pschoes (Daesh, Islamic Front, Nusra, Ashrar al-Sham).
> 
> And yes, even if Shias filmed a movie like this (which they don't) they would be lunatic psychoes too, doesn't make a difference. It's only you who are obsessed with sects, not me. Seeing everything through Shia/Sunni glasses. No wonder you keep bringing excuses for every action of these 'Islamic' nutjobs.
> 
> I remember perfectly well 2 years ago, when Daesh wasn't fighting 'rebels' yet, while they were allied to Nus-Rats (like battle of Mennegh airbase) and how all these 'revolutionaries' cheered for them. But suddenly, only after Daesh started going a separate way, they suddenly became the Khawarij. I don't think you can fool anybody with all this 'Khwarij' nonsense. Even if today, Daesh forms another alliance with IF/FSA again, you and people like you will start cheering for them again, like you (so called FSA supporters) did 2 years ago


Oh sorry, they don't do that to ISIS. They just set Sunni civilians on fire. Forgot.
They've filmed videos of themselves setting Sunni civilians on fire and torturing Sunni civilians to death.
Back then, Daesh weren't beheading everyone and throwing them off buildings. When they started doing that the proof became evident. First of all, alliance will never happen. Second, if it did, I would be the first to disown IF/FSA.
Meanwhile, Serpentine still supports the regime which had peace talks with Israel since 2007. Remind what was that retarded thing you guys called yourselves? "Resistance Axis?"

Forgot this too: Assad helped ISI in Iraq, even in 2009. This is besides all of his crimes throughout his rule and the massive amount of crimes his father did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Following is a dialog line from movie Lawrence of Arabia , any truth in it ?

"So long as the Arabs fight tribe against tribe, so long will they be a little people, a silly people - greedy, barbarous, and cruel, as you are."


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh sorry, they don't do that to ISIS. They just set Sunni civilians on fire. Forgot.
> They've filmed videos of themselves setting Sunni civilians on fire and torturing Sunni civilians to death.
> Back then, Daesh weren't beheading everyone and throwing them off buildings. When they started doing that the proof became evident. First of all, alliance will never happen. Second, if it did, I would be the first to disown IF/FSA.
> Meanwhile, Serpentine still supports the regime which had peace talks with Israel since 2007. Remind what was that retarded thing you guys called yourselves? "Resistance Axis?"
> 
> Forgot this too: Assad helped ISI in Iraq, even in 2009. This is besides all of his crimes throughout his rule and the massive amount of crimes his father did.



The difference is, all Shia groups immediately rejected any connection to that video and strongly condemned it. Unlike Islamic front psychos who put up their logo proudly and boast about that video. Anyone could have created that video, and most probably, their enemies. They have absolutely no reason to do something like this, then film it to give a very bad image to themselves and then deny it. It doesn't take much brain cells to understand that it's just too stupid to do something like that.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

pakdefender said:


> Following is a dialog line from movie Lawrence of Arabia , any truth in it ?
> 
> "So long as the Arabs fight tribe against tribe, so long will they be a little people, a silly people - greedy, barbarous, and cruel, as you are."


Says a Pakistani..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The difference is, all Shia groups immediately rejected any connection to that video and strongly condemned it. Unlike Islamic front psychos who put up their logo proudly and boast about that video. Anyone could have created that video, and most probably, their enemies. They have absolutely no reason to do something like this, then film it to give a very bad image to themselves and then deny it. It doesn't take much brain cells to understand that it's just too stupid to do something like that.


LOL
I have not seen any condemnation. The shia militias in that video seemed very happy at the lynching.
Yes, they'll proudly boast about killing Khawarij - those are the prophet (pbuh)'s orders.
Shiite militias have plenty of reasons to kill Sunnis - more Shias in Iraq, less Sunnis. I'm pretty sure you have heard of the shiite saying "kill a Sunni and enter heaven."



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Says a Pakistani..


Let's not be entirely ignorant here. Arabs are pretty tribal. We really need to change that.
Although @pakdefender that quote has literally nothing to do with the current situation in Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shiite militias have plenty of reasons to kill Sunnis - more Shias in Iraq, less Sunnis. I'm pretty sure you have heard of the shiite saying "kill a Sunni and enter heaven."



Remember what I was saying about lying? You are getting more and more bold in doing that. This is my last answer, because I prefer an honorable enemy who has dignity and wouldn't lie so pathetically for his disgusting sectarian agenda, just like this.

No I haven't heard anything about that stupid sentence because Shias don't have anything like that, and wherever I'm looking in in the world, it's exactly the opposite: Sunni affiliated terrorists blowing up themselves to kill Shias (almost all civilians) to go to heaven.

It must be so embarrassing for you to see your brothers do that all around the world, and you have nothing else to do except making up lies to fix that image, only to ruining it even more.


*PS: Another thing I forgot to mention, Jaish al-Islam terrorist in the video was complaining that Why Daesh is not launching terror attacks in Tehran (Iran) and instead kills them. That's another proof that Jaish-Islam is no different than Daesh, same scums. There is nothing better than seeing these terrorists getting killed.*


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Remember what I was saying about lying? You are getting more and more bold in doing that. This is my last answer, because I prefer an honorable enemy who has dignity and wouldn't lie so pathetically for his disgusting sectarian agenda, just like this.
> 
> No I haven't heard anything about that stupid sentence because Shias don't have anything like that, and wherever I'm looking in in the world, it's exactly the opposite: Sunni affiliated terrorists blowing up themselves to kill Shias (almost all civilians) to go to heaven.
> 
> It must be so embarrassing for you to see your brothers do that all around the world, and you have nothing else to do except making up lies to fix that image, only to ruining it even more.
> 
> 
> *PS: Another thing I forgot to mention, Jaish al-Islam terrorist in the video was complaining that Why Daesh is not launching terror attacks in Tehran (Iran) and instead kills them. That's another proof that Jaish-Islam is no different than Daesh, same scums. There is nothing better than seeing these terrorists getting killed.*


I would love for you to disprove any of my statements. Shiite Militias kill Sunni civilians left and right and are happy about it.
Seems like you don't talk to Hezbollah members very often. Of course Sunnis will come in an kill civilians. If you haven't noticed, Middle East is a cycle - if shiites kill sunnis, sunnis kill shiites, and on and on. You see, Syrian revolution aimed to break that - but shiites like Iran and Hezbollah came in to stop that.
What lies have I made up? The fact that Shiite militias and Hezbollah actively kill and promote the killing of Sunnis?

JAI member asked "Why don't Daesh attack Tehran?" because Daesh actively avoids attacking Iran even though they have full capacity to do so. Why attack Iran? Gee I dunno, maybe because they don't consider Arabs human, rape Arabs, kill them, etc...and I'm not calling for "terrorist attacks," I'm calling for attacks on the Iranian gov't, as are rebel groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I would love for you to disprove any of my statements. Shiite Militias kill Sunni civilians left and right and are happy about it.
> Seems like you don't talk to Hezbollah members very often. Of course Sunnis will come in an kill civilians. If you haven't noticed, Middle East is a cycle - if shiites kill sunnis, sunnis kill shiites, and on and on. You see, Syrian revolution aimed to break that - but shiites like Iran and Hezbollah came in to stop that.
> What lies have I made up? The fact that Shiite militias and Hezbollah actively kill and promote the killing of Sunnis?



Comparing Hezbollah to those terrorists is an insult to human intelligence. Yes you lied, and you lied patheticly. Hezbollah doesn't kill Sunni civilians, they don't kill civilians at all, none of the previous allegations are proved. Terrorist groups like Nusra and their supporters like you have to make up lies to confront Hezbollah. The same tactic Daesh uses in Iraq. No Shia is killing Sunni civilians anywhere. Show me one single video in which Hezbollah is killing civilians in Syria intentionally. They just fight armed terrorists and they fight them very good. Maybe that's why Nusra supporters should spill the water where it burns.

And your most stupid lie was that Shias believe by killing Sunnis they go to paradise. If Shias believed in that (like Sunni terrorist groups) there would be hundreds of suicide bombings and terror attacks against Sunnis and they would be extinct in Iran, Iraq and other countries. Ironically, the one who is killing Sunni civilians nowadays is Daesh. But Shias don't have it in their blood, as much s you like them to have it.

Daesh doesn't have capability to attack Iran, it doesn't require much brain cells to know that, because Daesh doesn't have borders with us, and if they are stupid enough to do so, that gives us the excuse to enter Iraq and wipe them out once and for all.

And BTW, funny how you are advocating terror attacks against Iran. A terrorist attack against Iranian gov is a terror attack against Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> *PS: Another thing I forgot to mention, Jaish al-Islam terrorist in the video was complaining that Why Daesh is not launching terror attacks in Tehran (Iran) and instead kills them. That's another proof that Jaish-Islam is no different than Daesh, same scums. There is nothing better than seeing these terrorists getting killed.*


Iranians use same argument all the time against Israel.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Iranians use same argument all the time against Israel.



Can you be more precise? Which argument?


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> Can you be more precise? Which argument?


*''video was complaining that Why Daesh is not launching terror attacks in Tehran (Iran) and instead kills them.''*
Obviously that one 
Now that kind of argument enforces me to question both Israel and Iran.
Sunni unity in a largely sunni region would threaten both Israel and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Why won't rebels do terrorist attacks on Israel
> 
> Hezbollah has attacked Arsal multiple times, have leveled Al Qusayr, and help the regime in leveling the rest of Syria - and you're telling me they don't attack civilians? Here is a *graphic* video of them doing just that:
> Let me google that for you
> Nusra, while crazy, have killed much fewer civilians than Nusra. While this doesn't discount them from their crimes whatsoever, it shows you what Hezbollah actually is. You see, the difference between "resistance axis" retards and rebels is that rebels and the majority of their supporters *acknowledge their mistakes *- while "resistance axis" insist on their own infallibility. Shiite armed groups ARE killing civilians. Video evidence proves it.
> If shiites even try to attack Sunnis there would be a massive-counter movement, and ISIS was that counter movement. You attack with extremism, you're repelled with extremism. That is the case in most conflicts.
> lol
> Self-trained rebels are able to wipe the floor with IRGC, Daesh with Iraqi equipment could probably make all of your soldiers shit their pants, considering a lot of Daeshis are former ba'athists, who I might add wiped the floor with your tank divisions in Iran.
> Oh really? Looks like I need to get down to Iran then. Can you tell me Khamenei's address? Or would you be revealing the location of his whorehouse?



Your posts hit a new low every day in terms of quality. I think my time is more precious to be spent on an stupid argument full of sectarian bullcrap like this.

Here's the deal, I won't quote your posts and you don't quote mine, we'll post our own news here. You consider it your duty to quote my posts here every single time to post the same lies.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Your posts hit a new low every day in terms of quality. I think my time is more precious to be spent on an stupid argument full of sectarian bullcrap like this.
> 
> Here's the deal, I won't quote your posts and you don't quote mine, we'll post our own news here. You consider it your duty to quote my posts here every single time to post the same lies.


I'm not intent on changing your viewpoint. I'm intent on correcting it for others to see, since you do post a lot of crap yourself. The video I posted tears down your entire argument and you know that. Block me if you wish, but I quote your posts because I see inaccuracies that simply do not coincide with the facts on the ground. Feel free to do the same with my posts if you find that mine are inaccurate - just have fun trying to find proof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

bsruzm said:


> *''video was complaining that Why Daesh is not launching terror attacks in Tehran (Iran) and instead kills them.''*
> Obviously that one
> Now that kind of argument enforces me to question both Israel and Iran.
> Sunni unity in a largely sunni region would threaten both Israel and Iran.



Well, I don't advocate Daesh terror attack on Israeli civilians either. When I say they are too coward to attack Israel, I mean Israeli military targets.

And about 'Sunni unity': 



Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not intent on changing your viewpoint. I'm intent on correcting it for others to see, since you do post a lot of crap yourself. The video I posted tears down your entire argument and you know that. Block me if you wish, but I quote your posts because I see inaccuracies that simply do not coincide with the facts on the ground. Feel free to do the same with my posts if you find that mine are inaccurate - just have fun trying to find proof



Unfortunately what I asked requires a little amount of self respect which unfortunately doesn't exist it seems.

The video you posted shows enemy combatants getting killed. They are NOT civilians, but Nusra members. Do I need to remind you what they'll do if they captured Hezbollah members as prisoners? Actually in a rare case they captured a Hezbollah member who was injured and beheaded him immediately and released the video.


BTW, if you don't delete that video, you'll get permanently banned.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Well, I don't advocate Daesh terror attack on Israeli civilians either. When I say they are too coward to attack Israel, I mean Israeli military targets.
> 
> And about 'Sunni unity':
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately what I asked requires a little amount of self respect which unfortunately doesn't exist it seems.
> 
> The video you posted shows enemy combatants getting killed. They are NOT civilians, but Nusra members. Do I need to remind you what they'll do if they captured Hezbollah members as prisoners? Actually in a rare case they captured a Hezbollah member who was injured and beheaded him immediately and released the video.
> 
> 
> BTW, if you don't delete that video, you'll get permanently banned.


I clearly warned it was graphic. And you asked for proof. So I gave it to you. You are just as responsible for it.
No, they are not combatants. Civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> And about 'Sunni unity':


No wonder Yemen conflict comes right after King Salman.

Well, I personally advocate Daesh terror attacks on adult Israeli men, military or not. (except women and children). 

What they say? (עַיִן בְּעַיִן שֵׁן בְּשֵׁן)

“*…And you shall award a life for a life, an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth, a hand for a hand, a foot for a foot, a burn for a burn, a wound for a wound, a bruise for a bruise.*”


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I clearly warned it was graphic. And you asked for proof. So I gave it to you. You are just as responsible for it.
> No, they are not combatants. Civilians.



They are civilians because the Nusra Twitter account said it in the video description. Or maybe because it says on foreheads that they are civilians. Perfectly makes sense.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> They are civilians because the Nusra Twitter account said it in the video description. Or maybe because it says on foreheads that they are civilians. Perfectly makes sense.


Oh yes, it totally makes sense for Hezbollah to go away from the frontlines with a bunch of Nusra fighters' bodies and then just summarily execute them in the middle of nowhere.
They were civilians. If they weren't, they would've been executed on the spot. But they were, so they took them to a remote place and executed them there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

*Graphic content is banned. *

Should you post it, you will also be banned, no questions asked or reviews held. 
Don't post any, even in this thread where it may seem relevant.


----------



## Serpentine

Various foreign terrorist groups (Mostly Chechen and Uzbek terrorists) have launched a full scale attack against northwestern parts of Aleppo, there are fierce clashes going on. The attack is led by Nusra terrorists, as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Various foreign terrorist groups (Mostly Chechen and Uzbek terrorists) have launched a full scale attack against northwestern parts of Aleppo, there are fierce clashes going on. The attack is led by Nusra terrorists, as always.



Hopefully they'll successfully roast every Iranian, Afghan, Iraqi and Asshead rat in this city, it will be a glorious day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

JUBA said:


> Hopefully they'll successfully roast every Iranian, Afghan, Iraqi and Asshead rat in this city, it will be a glorious day.



Yeah, hopefully. 
May Allah help the 'Mujahidin'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

JUBA said:


> Is the PDF community made of little children whom can't handle to see a little amount of blood? You guys are ridiculous, this thread is about a civil WAR so there will be blood, so maybe you guys should ban all war related threads since you can't handle what comes with war? Oh and while you're at it this guy @Ceylal has a graphic avatar, maybe you should tend to it as well?
> 
> @WebMaster



These are the rules, get with it. There's a lot that you don't get to see which we do see, there's a lot about the forum that you think you might know but you don't, and yet more that would not occur to you or most members.

Don't post graphic content, it is banned, simple. Those are the rules, and I have the crappy job of looking at posts reported for banned content.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

*^^^

Aleppo clashes between SAA-'Jaysh Fatah', the offensive came as a surprise unlike Daraa offensive but too early to tell if any gains made, according to Arab tweets SAA is shelling rebels and countered offensive on Zahraa city

..............

Video of what appears to be gunfire/shelling/clashes in Aleppo:
‫فتح حلب ll اشتباكات ليلية عنيفة يخوضها مجاهدو فتح حلب ضد عصابات الأسد في جمعية الزهراء‬‎ - YouTube

...................

Rebels in north in 'Jaysh Fatah' perform a lot better than rebels in Daraa. Because rebels in Daraa have corrupt FSA groups commanded by Jordan/USA who oppose all out offensive. Rebels in north are independent and consist of many Islamist factions including Nusra Front. *


----------



## Saho

Gains in Aleppo and Southern Syria at the same time. 

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Dr.Thrax said:


> JAI member asked "Why don't Daesh attack Tehran?" because Daesh actively avoids attacking Iran even though they have full capacity to do so. Why attack Iran? Gee I dunno, maybe because they don't consider Arabs human, rape Arabs, kill them, etc...and I'm not calling for "terrorist attacks," I'm calling for attacks on the Iranian gov't, as are rebel groups.


ISIS Attack on Iran would result in full mobilization of Iranian Armed forces and gives us a reason to fully pursue them throughout Iraq and even Syria...in other words : Why would ISIS commit suicide ? Also Iran is a non-Arabic country with 90%+ of the population Shia... ISIS has zero chance. It is wise of them to stay away from Iranian borders .



Saho said:


> Gains in Aleppo and Southern Syria at the same time.
> 
> Nice!


Nice for who ?



Dr.Thrax said:


> lol
> So you're saying that Iran doesn't fight against rebels on the ground directly (which it does in reality), yet you're saying that somehow you turned "thousands" of us into Kebabs? Iranian logic at its finest.
> Stop being butthurt about your little IRGC commanders dying like flies. They suck.



Let me clear this up for you : There are no real Iranian soldiers from the official armed organizations of Iran fighting in Syria... most of the advisers that you see on pictures or videos are retired generals,officers from the Iran-Iraq war and they volunteer to go to Syria to help the Syrian president. Many of them are also Shia volunteers with no ties to Iranian Army.

The day that we actually deploy real soldiers in Syria it will be over for ''Syrian'' rebels but since Iranian Armed forces duties are to protect Iranian homeland it will not get deployed to Syria or any other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

'Jaysh Fateh' takes over military research center near Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

A Saudi commander of Ansar al-Din terrorist group, Abu Al-Qa'qa Al-Tabuki, was killed in clashes in Zahraa district, northwestern Aleppo.

Rest in hell dear.






-------------------------------------------------------------

IS suicide bombing in Ariha mosque reportedly killed 40 Nusra members and some civilians. The number of casualties is rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The first Iranian terrorist woman bit the dust in Syria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> 'Jaysh Fateh' takes over military research center near Aleppo:
> 
> View attachment 234782

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Syria conflict: Mosque blast 'kills 25 al-Nusra Front rebels' - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian army and Hezbollah launch major assault on border city - The Hindu
Updated: July 4, 2015 15:25 IST

The Syrian army and its allied militia launched a major assault on the rebel-held Syrian city of Zabadani on Saturday, Lebanese group Hezbollah's television station said.

It said heavy artillery and aerial bombardment were being deployed to capture Zabadani, located north-west of the Syrian capital near the frontier with Lebanon. Footage released on the channel showed large plumes of fire rising from the city.

The Syrian army, with its Shia ally Hezbollah, has long sought to wrest control of Zabadani from Sunni militants. The city is close to the Beirut-Damascus highway that links the two countries and capturing it would be a major strategic gain for Syrian President Bashar al Assad's government.

The former popular resort city is one of the rebels' last strongholds along the border. It was part of a major supply route for weapons sent by Syria to Hezbollah before the outbreak of the Syrian conflict in 2011.

Violence from the four-year civil war has regularly spilled over into Lebanon.

The Syrian military and pro-government fighters have regularly clashed with insurgents in the mountainous area north of the capital. The rebel groups in the area include al-Qaeda's Syrian wing, the Nusra Front.

Iranian-backed Hezbollah has stepped up its assault on rebel outposts along the Qalamoun mountain region straddling the Lebanese Syrian border in recent months.

An announcement of the start of a major military campaign by the Syrian army and the Lebanese group to capture Zabadani had been expected in recent days.

The rebels say they have planted mines around the city, which is mostly deserted, and are well prepared to repel the assault.

The Syrian army is fighting on several other fronts; as well as battling rebels around the southern city of Deraa and the northern city of Aleppo, it has been fighting Islamic State as the militant group attempts to seize government-held areas of the northeastern city of Hasaka.


----------



## Hindustani78

Syria rebels take army centre in regime-held Aleppo: Monitor | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2015 - 16:02






Beirut: Syrian rebels have seized a strategic military centre in government-held western Aleppo city, as fierce battles rage between opposition and regime forces, a monitor said Saturday.


The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said a coalition of rebel groups had taken the Scientific Research Centre, which was being used as a military barracks.

Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman said that opened potential lines of attack against several other government-held neighbourhoods.

The alliance of rebels is one of at least two coalitions of opposition fighters that have begun a major operation against government-held districts in Aleppo in recent days.

The grouping that captured the military barracks includes various largely moderate rebel factions.

A second coalition fighting in western Aleppo calls itself Ansar al-Sharia and includes Al-Qaeda`s local affiliate Al-Nusra Front.

Aleppo, once Syria`s economic powerhouse, has been divided between the government in the west and rebels in the east since shortly after fighting there began in mid-2012.

A video shared online showed the capture of the Scientific Research Centre, with fighters from one of the groups raising the three-starred flag of the Syrian uprising.

The Observatory said regime war planes had carried out extensive raids against the centre on Saturday morning, prompting the rebels to evacuate parts of it.

The monitor said government forces had tried to recapture the centre overnight without success.

Elsewhere in western Aleppo, clashes continued between rebels from Ansar al-Sharia and loyalists around the Zahra neighbourhood.

The group began an assault against Zahra and several other regime-held districts Thursday night, advancing slightly before being pushed back Friday night, as government planes carried out around 40 air strikes.

The Observatory said at least 29 Ansar al-Sharia fighters were killed Friday, but had no details on deaths among regime forces.

Also Saturday, the Observatory said the number of Al-Nusra Front fighters killed a day earlier in an explosion in a mosque in northwestern Syria had gone up to 31.

An initial toll of 25 had been given for the blast, which hit a mosque during Ramadan prayers in the town of Ariha in Idlib province.

Civilians were among the worshippers, but there was no immediate confirmation of civilian deaths.

The Observatory said the blast appeared to have been caused by an explosive device placed at the mosque.

A coalition including Al-Nusra pushed government forces out of most of Idlib province earlier this year.

AFP


----------



## Serpentine

Some reports that SAA has retaken military research center in western Aleppo. We should wait for visual confirmation.

Shady Hulwe takes a selfie with 3 Jaish al-Fateh members captured in an ambush in Zahraa district, Aleppo. rest of them killed.






-----------------------------

Meanwhile, SAA and Hezbollah have launched an operation to capture Zabdani city, southern Qalamun. Nearly 40 militants killed in SyAF bombing and heavy Hezbollah shelling around the city.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Uncle Sam saves Assad in Hasaka:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Hezbollah terrorists blown up to pieces by Syrian people (FSA).

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


> Uncle Sam saves Assad in Hasaka:


1:40, Syrian Heli ? and is it IS fighters on the ground filming it ?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

06/24/2015

*"There’s no 'ethnic cleansing' in Til Abyad against the Turkmen and Arabic population."*
*Interview with Rami Abdulrahman, head of the “Syrian Observatory For Human Rights” (SOHR), London*



Rami Adulrahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, Photo: STP archive

_The SOHR is an organization located in London. It collects and publishes information about violation of human rights in Syria. In North Syria, there are three areas which are mainly populated by Kurds: Kobani, Jazira and Afrin. Resisting the Assad regime in Damascus and the Islamic opposition, these areas have been declared to be autonomous._

_On the 24th of June, 2015, Julia Schlüns, intern of the Middle East department and Kamal Sido, head of the Middle East department of the Society for Threatened Peoples (STP), have spoken with Rami Abdulrahman._

*STP: After the capture of Til Abyad and the expulsion of the “Islamic State” (IS), the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) is accused of “ethnic cleansing” against the Turkmen minority group and the Arabic Sunni population. What goals are the Kurds pursuing regarding this “ethnic cleansing”?*
RA: There’s no “ethnic cleansing” in Til Abyad against the Turkmen and Arabic population. If the YPG would have wanted to expel Arabs and Turkmens, it would have done so already during the liberation of the villages. Nevertheless, it happens that – in case IS has been expelled – inhabitants are being asked to not go back to their villages immediately because of mine danger. In some villages, like in Dogan or Al Bajela, the inhabitants were prevented from returning to the villages for a longer period of time because IS fighters were still expected to be in the villages.

_*STP: The allegations concerning the “ethnic cleansing“ are coming first and foremost from Turkey and the Syrian coalition. Why?*_

RA: It is obvious why the allegations came from the Turkish government. Regarding the Syrian coalition, it repeated what Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said beforehand. I repeat: The Turkish government is hostile towards Kurds in Turkey as well as Syria. It fears a strengthening of the Kurdish position in the region.* Let me remind you of the fact that in autumn 2014 at least 300,000 Kurds have been expelled by IS. At that time, the Turkish government did not speak of “ethnic cleansing” against the Kurds. Quite the contrary, the Turkish government has co-operated with IS.*

*STP: Did the YPG conduct „ethnic cleansing“ in other regions, perhaps in the east of Til Abyad in Qamishli, at earlier stages?*
RA: I haven’t heard of such cases. There are dozens of Arabic villages near Qamishli, further east. The Arabs are still living there and are also protected by the YPG. Indeed, there are civilian casualties in the fights between YPG and IS, but there’s no specific and systematic persecution on account of a certain religion or ethnicity by YPG.

*STP: Are Arabic, Assyrian-Aramaean or Armenian residents being persecuted in the YPG dominion?*
RA: Definitively not.

*STP: Are you familiar with other ethnic or religiously motivated persecutions by the administrations of the cantons of Afrin, Kobani or Jazira?*
RA: No.

*STP: The YPG is accused of the recruitment of people under the age of 18. What do you know about this?*
RA: We observe the behavior of the YPG in this matter very closely. From time to time recruitments of minors are being reported. But these are usually individual cases. In these cases, the public authorities in the cantons are talking about “tahil” (rehabilitation). For example: When minors run away from their families for various reasons and are taken up by the authorities of the cantons. But because there are no clear boundaries between the different public authorities, the YGP or the PYD (Partiya Yekitîya Demokrat/ Democratic Union Party) are being accused of recruiting minors. Anyways, the public authorities of the cantons explicitly request the drawing of clear boundaries. Minors should not be recruited. Besides, we are against a forced recruitment of adult people, too. The fight against IS should be led only by volunteers. Regarding this issue, we are in a current debate with the autonomous public authorities in Afrin, Kobani and Jazira.

*STP: There are existing conflicts between the PYD and the Kurdish National Council (KNC). What can you say about these conflicts?*
RA: Again and again the KNC complains that KNC followers are persecuted by the public authorities in the cantons. Regarding this question one fact should be noticed: The PYD and the KNC are political rivals. The KNC cooperates closely with the Syrian Coalition (based in Istanbul) and does not want to acknowledge the existence of the public authorities and the cantons. We condemn every form of persecution based on political views.

*STP: Why does the Government of Turkey “prefer” to have IS as a neighbor instead of Kurds, more specifically the PYD and the YPG?*
*RA: The Turkish government fears a strengthening of the Kurdish position in the region as I have already mentioned. Because of that they tolerate and even support the “Islamic State”. Without the support of the Turkish government, IS would not have become what it is today. Approximately 50.000 jihadists from all over the world arrived in Syria and Iraq via Turkey. There is photo and video footage which clearly proves the cooperation between IS and the Turkish government.*

*STP: Does the PYD in North Syria want to establish a purely “Kurdish state”? Or do they merely want to have self-government?*
RA: To our knowledge and according to official announcements of the YPD and the PYD they don’t want to establish a separate state. They want a democratic, not centralistic, pluralistic, ethnically and religiously diverse Syria.

By the way [jokingly]: “Only Allah knows what’s hidden in the hearts.” Well, I am not a clairvoyant. I am not able to say what will happen in the future.

*STP: Should the international community support the three cantons in Afrin, Kobani or Jazira? If yes, then why?*
*RA: Yes, in any case. That’s one of our main demands for Europe and the international community. Within the Syrian chaos, people need a perspective. And the cantons in North Syria are such a perspective. People in Syria have to see examples for a peaceful togetherness in their own country. And North Syria could become an example for whole Syria.*


Author: Kamal Sido, head of STP's Middle East Department

Menschenrechte in Syrien
.
.
.
.
.

I hope this clears any bullshit your brains have been washed with.


----------



## atatwolf

I guess all the Turkmen and Arabs who flee to Turkey after being threatened by YPG and U.S. Air Force is a lie. Let's believe and article written by a Kurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

US Air Force ? what do you mean?
US Air Force is attacking IS positions . you mean the guys in Turkey include some IS guys bombed by US?
pls explain


----------



## atatwolf

Hussein said:


> US Air Force ? what do you mean?
> US Air Force is attacking IS positions . you mean the guys in Turkey include some IS guys bombed by US?
> pls explain


Some Turkmen and Arab villages were threatened by YPG saying that they would give coordinates of their village for US air strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> Some Turkmen and Arab villages were threatened by YPG saying that they would give coordinates of their village for US air strike.


i am not surprised about that information. thx .


----------



## Serpentine

SAA/Hezbollah forces near Zabdani:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Serpentine said:


> SAA/Hezbollah forces near Zabdani:


That mask is a little tasteless and show a mix of childishness. Guess the guy need some discipline.


----------



## Serpentine

JEskandari said:


> That mask is a little tasteless and show a mix of childishness. Guess the guy need some discipline.



It is clear he put it on to pose for a photo, otherwise in a battle, he won't even see in front him, if you look clearly.


----------



## Madali

I never watch those stupid Jihadist videos, but today i decided to watch the Jaysh Al islam video where they execute ISIS using shot guns.

And it just gets me so mad that I'm part of this stupid fucking region. A bunch of bearded morons shooting other bearded morons for not being Islamic enough, and then filming it in a high quality footage because it gives them a boner. Watch these maniacs read the Quran then show you slow motion of what a shot gun does to a head. Enjoy the slow motion of brains slowing coming out of the head in glorious HD. 

I don't give a shit about the ISIS being killed, they deserve it, but the killers aren't any better. And look at the video, the executioners are complaining that ISIS wasn't against the Shias!! That's their problem, not for raping or beheading people, noooo, that's not a big deal, but that they are not against Shias!!! They even blame Tehran!

Absolutely rubbish. It gets me so fucking mad that other countries have neighbors that you can learn two things from, but who the **** are we Iranians supposed to learn anything from in this garbage can of a region? All we have are bearded idiots that are killing each other because they are not Islamic enough?

None of these fools seem to care that US navy is in our seas and US army bases are scattered all around the countries. 

And a sincere **** YOU to any moron here that supports ANY of these Jihadist warmongers. Whether it is ISIS or Jaysh Al islam or whatever mishmash of random Islamic keywords they merge together because not ONE of them is of any use to a civilization.


----------



## 500

Assad and Hezbollah realized that putting flags on empty rocks does not impress anyone. But they desperately need some victory. So they attacked small and most isolated and encircled rebel town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad and Hezbollah realized that putting flags on empty rocks does not impress anyone. But they desperately need some victory. So they attacked small and most isolated and encircled rebel town.



Those empty rocks magically produced more than 300 Nusra corpses.  

And almost all the Qalamun region and Syria Lebanon border was secured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Assad and Hezbollah realized that putting flags on empty rocks does not impress anyone. But they desperately need some victory. So they attacked small and most isolated and encircled rebel town.


Well I wonder if you can explain to me from were they produced that many al-nosrat virgin seekers ?


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> Assad and Hezbollah realized that putting flags on empty rocks does not impress anyone. But they desperately need some victory. So they attacked small and most isolated and encircled rebel town.



How many flags did your ilk plant in Southern Lebanon? Come on bubbela.


----------



## Serpentine

Then those idiots whine that why a mosque is bombed on their heads, well because it's no longer a mosque, but a terrorist nest, hence it must be destroyed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

0:59: 2 107mm rocket firing
1:27: Air force bombing
1:47: Short range guided rocket? 
1:52: Accurate grad rockets
2:53: Artilllery

.....................

It is an organized operation which is succesful due to proper artillery and infantry and planning albeit against smaller village. The point is rebels simply can't win without any backing from Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Falcon29 said:


> 0:59: 2 107mm rocket firing
> 1:27: Air force bombing
> 1:47: Short range guided rocket?
> 1:52: Accurate grad rockets
> 2:53: Artilllery
> 
> .....................
> 
> It is an organized operation which is succesful due to proper artillery and infantry and planning albeit against smaller village. The point is rebels simply can't win without any backing from Arab world.


A question that comes to mind is what's the southern front doing. Why aren't they putting pressure on the gov forces to relieve their brothers stuck in the village.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> A question that comes to mind is what's the southern front doing. Why aren't they putting pressure on the gov forces to relieve their brothers stuck in the village.


They did, starting 2 weeks ago, launched a huge operation in Dera'a, and retreated after suffering more than 200 casualties.


----------



## Falcon29

Aslan said:


> A question that comes to mind is what's the southern front doing. Why aren't they putting pressure on the gov forces to relieve their brothers stuck in the village.



Because the whole past year they've been under command of Jordan and told not to go on offensive due to fear of Islamists capturing Damascus and establishing presence there. So recently an offensive was planned, FSA sources with ties to Jordan leaked it two days before hand and now the operation has stalled. I always tell you people to not see this as joint Arab/Syrian affair. Trust me when I tell you the Arab nations oppose the rebels even if they also oppose Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

_Beirut (AFP) - Syrian government forces backed by fighters from Lebanon's Hezbollah entered the town of Zabadani on Sunday in a bid to take the last rebel-held bastion along the Lebanese border._


----------



## Azizam

If US doesn't bomb, PressTV screams that they silently support isis and when US bombs, they scream about civilian casualties and present isis sources as facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> 1:47: Short range guided rocket?
> 1:52: Accurate grad rockets




These are infamous Volcano rockets. Nothing guided or accurate about them. Pure terror weapon.



> .....................
> 
> It is an organized operation which is succesful due to proper artillery and infantry and planning albeit against smaller village. The point is rebels simply can't win without any backing from Arab world.


Shooting fish in a barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> These are infamous Volcano rockets. Nothing guided or accurate about them. Pure terror weapon.
> 
> 
> Shooting fish in a barrel.



Yeah , Syrian Army and Hezbollah should learn from Zions to use right weapons for turning towns to dust .

Shujaiyah is a good example I guess !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Yeah , Syrian Army and Hezbollah should learn from Zions to use right weapons for turning towns to dust .
> 
> Shujaiyah is a good example I guess !


Almost all destruction in Gaza u see on TV is from this little spot in Shijaiyah, which was turned by Hamas into a tunnel nest and where Israeli soldiers fought face to face with Hamas:







This is how government with Hezbollah in Lebanon dealt with Palestinian Nahr al Bared camp which was completely leveled to ground:






In Syria some 10 million people turned into refugees by Assads aidedby Hezbollah bombings (4 mln left country and 6 internal displaced).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Almost all destruction in Gaza u see on TV is from this little spot in Shijaiyah, which was turned by Hamas into a tunnel nest and where Israeli soldiers fought face to face with Hamas:



I need to remind you how Israel destroyed the district in a couple of minutes . The videos can be found in you tube .



> In Syria some 10 million people turned into refugees by Assads aidedby Hezbollah bombings (4 mln left country and 6 internal displaced).



As far as I know , people in almost all major cities are living in peace and joy under Syrian government rule . Not sure where you're talking about !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

In my opinion, Syrians have nothing to lose. Yet, they should go on with this war as long as possible till they finish as many as possible of Alawites and their likes so they don't ever bother them again. They shouldn't be interested in ousting the regime too soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> In my opinion, Syrians have nothing to lose. Yet, they should go on with this war as long as possible till they finish as many as possible of Alawites and their likes so they don't ever bother them again. They shouldn't be interested in ousting the regime too soon.


Some ISIS stock in making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> Some ISIS stock in making.



Why else would ISIS exist? People like him are of high numbers in certain middle eastern countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Some ISIS stock in making.


Most of the SAA fores are Alawites, and most Alawites support Assad, yet an eye is for an eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CC drops 43 bombs a day in average. Thats huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

500 said:


> CC drops 43 bombs a day in average. Thats huge.




that's weak. a single B-2 can carry 80 JDAMS bombs. could literally level Mosul or Al-Raqqah with that kind of power precision.. you can take out command and control,bridges,staging points,power stations,cell phone towers, etc etc...in one single sortie


we should be dropping at least 200 bombs a day.

US-Led Coalition Unleashes Wave of Airstrikes on Raqqa - ABC News



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian yarmouk army storm the islamic state in qunietra


----------



## C130

terrorists threatening to cut off the water supply to Damacus 

Rebels threaten Damascus water over Zabadani assault

next they are going to threaten to blow up the Mosul dam


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> CC drops 43 bombs a day in average. Thats huge.


Why do you think the CC don't use their full power against Daesh?


----------



## Serpentine

C130 said:


> terrorists threatening to cut off the water supply to Damacus
> 
> Rebels threaten Damascus water over Zabadani assault
> 
> next they are going to threaten to blow up the Mosul dam



You surprised my friend? They are the 'good moderate' terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Most of the SAA fores are Alawites, and most Alawites support Assad, yet an eye is for an eye.


Yeah sure they are Sunni Alewites .


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why do you think the CC don't use their full power against Daesh?


Of course ...you caved in like a stall of potato...After the Jordanian pilot death, the GCC started to even supply ISIS, Jordanians at the forefront..


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## beast89

al jazeera interview

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yazp

Hey guys, look who I found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Yazp said:


> Hey guys, look who I found
> View attachment 236197
> View attachment 236191


Interesting but he isn't really saying anything different than what he says here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why do you think the CC don't use their full power against Daesh?


Power they use pretty huge: two times more bombs than vs. Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Ahmed Jo said:


> Interesting but he isn't really saying anything different than what he says here.


*Used to say.


----------



## Serpentine

In Zabadani, the natural alliance is happenning: Nusra, FSA, Ahrar al-Sham and ISIS are all united in one small city, fighting SAA/Hezbollah.

This is the true reality of Syrian 'revolution'. They are all the same.

IS terrorists in Zabadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> In Zabadani, the natural alliance is happenning: Nusra, FSA, Ahrar al-Sham and ISIS are all united in one small city, fighting SAA/Hezbollah.
> 
> This is the true reality of Syrian 'revolution'. They are all the same.
> 
> IS terrorists in Zabadani.


Lebanese terrorists invade Syrian town. Yet defenders are bad and attackers - good?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Lebanese terrorists invade Syrian town. Yet defenders are bad and attackers - good?



Israeli terrorists attacked Lebanon, Hezbollah was bad and Israel was good?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israeli terrorists attacked Lebanon, Hezbollah was bad and Israel was good?


Two mistakes in ur post: IDF is a legal army and its Hezbollah who attacked Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Two mistakes in ur post: IDF is a legal army and its Hezbollah who attacked Israel.



Absolutely nothing about Israel is legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Two mistakes in ur post: IDF is a legal army and its Hezbollah who attacked Israel.



Definition of terrorism: One who deliberately targets civilians for political/religious purposes. So yes, IDF can be named as terrorists. Secondly, IDF is not a 'legal' army exactly. And last but not least, Israel did attack Lebanon in 1982, which led to a series of chain events. I know I shouldn't compare Hezbollah with IDF, it would be an insult to the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Definition of terrorism: One who deliberately targets civilians for political/religious purposes. So yes, IDF can be named as terrorists.


IDF does not attack cities indiscriminately like Hezbollah.



> Secondly, IDF is not a 'legal' army exactly.


Israel is a legal UN member state and IDF its legal armed forces. Hezbollah on the other hand is illegal militia which must be disarmed according to UN Sec Con resolution 1701.



> And last but not least, Israel did attack Lebanon in 1982, which led to a series of chain events.


Chain of events started in 1948 when Lebanon attacked Israel and refused to make peace afterwards. Then in 1970, when Lebanon allowed PLO to use its territory for attacks against Israel. Then Lebanon did same with Hezbollah.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> IDF does not attack cities indiscriminately like Hezbollah.


Please don't make me Start talking on IDF not attacking cities indiscriminately


----------



## Ceylal

May God reserves his best lodge in hell to him..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> May God reserves his best lodge in hell to him..
> 
> View attachment 236319


This is not personal issue but about countries. Assad had to go not because is is not cute enough but for Syria's good. We see what happened: Syria is in ruins and KSA is flourishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Various foreign terrorist groups (Mostly Chechen and Uzbek terrorists) have launched a full scale attack against northwestern parts of Aleppo, there are fierce clashes going on. The attack is led by Nusra terrorists, as always.


Miss me princess? 
Time to bust some lies again.
Attack is led by Fateh Halab, which does not include Nusra. Ansar al Sharia is the other operations room (which includes Nusra) but it is much smaller than Fateh Halab (FH is 22,000.)
I saw 1 squad of Chechens, no Uzbeks. But to you everyone against Assad = foreign terrorist.


gau8av said:


> Syria conflict: Mosque blast 'kills 25 al-Nusra Front rebels' - BBC News


ISIS suicide bomber killed JaN & Ahrar al Sham fighters as well as civilians while they were having iftar.


Serpentine said:


> Some reports that SAA has retaken military research center in western Aleppo. We should wait for visual confirmation.
> 
> Shady Hulwe takes a selfie with 3 Jaish al-Fateh members captured in an ambush in Zahraa district, Aleppo. rest of them killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Meanwhile, SAA and Hezbollah have launched an operation to capture Zabdani city, southern Qalamun. Nearly 40 militants killed in SyAF bombing and heavy Hezbollah shelling around the city.
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


SAA never retook center, but they did use Chlorine to try to retake it 2 days ago, failed as usual.
SAA and Hezb offensive on Zabadani is a fiasco - lots of dead SAA and Hezb, both mostly kicked out of Zabadani. Regime & allies using scorched Earth tactics, just like in Qusayr. If they can't take the city they'll burn it to the ground.
Important note: Zabadani was a place where lots of Lebanese refugees came when Israel invaded in 2006, and this is how they repay us.
My thoughts on Zabadani: 3 possible results: Rebels breakout, gain more territory (they have regained most of Zabadani, but they haven't regained much outside of it, small chance of this happening); SAA/Hezb offensive stops (they're being met with heavy resistance); or Pyrrhic victory for SAA/Hezb. Honestly Pyrrhic victory is the most likely choice, as regime is taking heavy losses but rebels are under siege.


Serpentine said:


> Then those idiots whine that why a mosque is bombed on their heads, well because it's no longer a mosque, but a terrorist nest, hence it must be destroyed:


Sounding a bit like Israel there aren't you?
This is the first photo of rebels ever being in a Mosque with intent of attacking regime (unless its being used as a base by regime). It's probably posing, because it makes* no sense* to have an HMG in an AA firing position _inside_ a building. Therefore, most likely posing. Also, just because this happens in 1 place (it doesn't from what I've seen, I've seen a lot) doesn't mean every Mosque should be bombed.


Aslan said:


> A question that comes to mind is what's the southern front doing. Why aren't they putting pressure on the gov forces to relieve their brothers stuck in the village.


Can't do much, too far away from Western Qalamoun. They've attacked Dara'a but there was horrible lack of communication and co-ordination, or regime was using R-330Ps to block radio communication.


Serpentine said:


> They did, starting 2 weeks ago, launched a huge operation in Dera'a, and retreated after suffering more than 200 casualties.


Still ongoing.


Madali said:


> _Beirut (AFP) - Syrian government forces backed by fighters from Lebanon's Hezbollah entered the town of Zabadani on Sunday in a bid to take the last rebel-held bastion along the Lebanese border._


Still failing horribly at taking anything, they've retreated from most of the housing in the North (iirc it was North.) Rebels today (or was it yesterday? Time flies when you're killing Hezbollah ) destroyed a BMP-1 belonging to Hezbollah (given to them by SAA.) There's 11 gone. They suffered heavy casualties besides that.


BLACKEAGLE said:


> In my opinion, Syrians have nothing to lose. Yet, they should go on with this war as long as possible till they finish as many as possible of Alawites and their likes so they don't ever bother them again. They shouldn't be interested in ousting the regime too soon.


Alawites are the scum of Syria (pre-French occupation they raided Sunni and Christian villages to steal and rape; during French occupation they supported and became the troops of the French (Assad's grandfather dealt with the French all the time); now in Assad era they suppress all non-Alawites.)


C130 said:


> terrorists threatening to cut off the water supply to Damacus
> 
> Rebels threaten Damascus water over Zabadani assault
> 
> next they are going to threaten to blow up the Mosul dam


At least they've actually been providing water to regime held areas, something regime doesn't do to rebel held areas - except on a much larger scale with fuel, electricity, water, food, clothing, etc.


beast89 said:


> al jazeera interview


Do you know what the pilot said in the interview? He admitted 90% of targets they bomb are civilian areas.


Ceylal said:


> May God reserves his best lodge in hell to him..
> 
> View attachment 236319


The longer the wait, the greater the victory.

@Al-Kurdi
Interesting article, to say the least: Syria: Anti-Isis Westerners fighting for Kurds disillusioned with YPG's 'school trip with guns' tactics
Westerners fighting with YPG state that YPG's achievements on the ground are minimal, most of the work is done by airstrikes. They also state that YPG are incompetent and unprofessional, they trash a village if its an Arab village.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> May God reserves his best lodge in hell to him..
> 
> View attachment 236319


The stateless berberian is gloating over death for natural causes. Just stop being beberian, berberian...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> Miss me princess?
> Time to bust some lies again.
> Attack is led by Fateh Halab, which does not include Nusra. Ansar al Sharia is the other operations room (which includes Nusra) but it is much smaller than Fateh Halab (FH is 22,000.)
> I saw 1 squad of Chechens, no Uzbeks. But to you everyone against Assad = foreign terrorist.
> 
> ISIS suicide bomber killed JaN & Ahrar al Sham fighters as well as civilians while they were having iftar.
> 
> SAA never retook center, but they did use Chlorine to try to retake it 2 days ago, failed as usual.
> SAA and Hezb offensive on Zabadani is a fiasco - lots of dead SAA and Hezb, both mostly kicked out of Zabadani. Regime & allies using scorched Earth tactics, just like in Qusayr. If they can't take the city they'll burn it to the ground.
> Important note: Zabadani was a place where lots of Lebanese refugees came when Israel invaded in 2006, and this is how they repay us.
> My thoughts on Zabadani: 3 possible results: Rebels breakout, gain more territory (they have regained most of Zabadani, but they haven't regained much outside of it, small chance of this happening); SAA/Hezb offensive stops (they're being met with heavy resistance); or Pyrrhic victory for SAA/Hezb. Honestly Pyrrhic victory is the most likely choice, as regime is taking heavy losses but rebels are under siege.
> 
> Sounding a bit like Israel there aren't you?
> This is the first photo of rebels ever being in a Mosque with intent of attacking regime (unless its being used as a base by regime). It's probably posing, because it makes* no sense* to have an HMG in an AA firing position _inside_ a building. Therefore, most likely posing. Also, just because this happens in 1 place (it doesn't from what I've seen, I've seen a lot) doesn't mean every Mosque should be bombed.
> 
> Can't do much, too far away from Western Qalamoun. They've attacked Dara'a but there was horrible lack of communication and co-ordination, or regime was using R-330Ps to block radio communication.
> 
> Still ongoing.
> 
> Still failing horribly at taking anything, they've retreated from most of the housing in the North (iirc it was North.) Rebels today (or was it yesterday? Time flies when you're killing Hezbollah ) destroyed a BMP-1 belonging to Hezbollah (given to them by SAA.) There's 11 gone. They suffered heavy casualties besides that.
> 
> Alawites are the scum of Syria (pre-French occupation they raided Sunni and Christian villages to steal and rape; during French occupation they supported and became the troops of the French (Assad's grandfather dealt with the French all the time); now in Assad era they suppress all non-Alawites.)
> 
> At least they've actually been providing water to regime held areas, something regime doesn't do to rebel held areas - except on a much larger scale with fuel, electricity, water, food, clothing, etc.
> 
> Do you know what the pilot said in the interview? He admitted 90% of targets they bomb are civilian areas.
> 
> The longer the wait, the greater the victory.
> 
> @Al-Kurdi
> Interesting article, to say the least: Syria: Anti-Isis Westerners fighting for Kurds disillusioned with YPG's 'school trip with guns' tactics
> Westerners fighting with YPG state that YPG's achievements on the ground are minimal, most of the work is done by airstrikes. They also state that YPG are incompetent and unprofessional, they trash a village if its an Arab village.


This guy's like a full fledged Internet Jihadi from Pakistan Defence to Youtube and probably to Live leak aswell

Also, since you know so much, can you tell me what group or unit these Tribesmen of mine belong to? They're being stupid going all the way to syria to fight for whatever while their own people are being slaughtered. In turn attracting more of these Jihadists to us... Probably the worst thing our Mullahs have thought of.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> This guy's like a full fledged Internet Jihadi from Pakistan Defence to Youtube and probably to Live leak aswell
> 
> Also, since you know so much, can you tell me what group or unit these Tribesmen of mine belong to? They're being stupid going all the way to syria to fight for whatever while their own people are being slaughtered. In turn attracting more of these Jihadists to us...
> View attachment 236401


Twitter and Facebook, too. There's just so much idiocy out there in the world, it must be corrected.
These are Afghani Hazaras, they're part of the "Syrian Arab Army."
Not Syrian, not Arab, and not organized enough to be an army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> Twitter and Facebook, too. There's just so much idiocy out there in the world, it must be corrected.
> These are Afghani Hazaras, they're part of the "Syrian Arab Army."
> Not Syrian, not Arab, and not organized enough to be an army


Well they aren't smart people. Stupid idea to interfere with a messed up place like Syria.

They're definitely more organized and better fighters than the Rebels who blow up their own friends face with the backblast of an RPG, group up against a wall, spray and pray all the time and worst of all, "Allah hu Akbar" 35 times in a second when they're getting blown to peices by the Airforce...
Literally the only communication between them is "Allah Hu Akbar"
It's like they're all high on drugs before they go to battle.. Atleast their faces and eyes show it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Well they aren't smart people. Stupid idea to interfere with a messed up place like Syria.
> 
> They're definitely more organized and better fighters than the Rebels who blow up their own friends face with the backblast of an RPG, group up against a wall, spray and pray all the time and worst of all, "Allah hu Akbar" 35 times in a second when they're getting blown to peices by the Airforce...


Nope, not more organized than rebels. This Hazaras are considered elite units (trained by IRGC), look at Usud al Harb (Lions of War) for example (Ahrar al Sham's special forces), they would wreck these guys. Compared to regular rebels, for the untrained ones yes they are better fighters. But for the recently graduated rebels, Hazaras are no match for them once they get experienced.
I've seen one instance of RPG backblast vs face, and it was in Libya. Spray and pray is a result of self-training. Allahu Akbar is their choice, their country, their war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope, not more organized than rebels. This Hazaras are considered elite units (trained by IRGC), look at Usud al Harb (Lions of War) for example (Ahrar al Sham's special forces), they would wreck these guys. Compared to regular rebels, for the untrained ones yes they are better fighters. But for the recently graduated rebels, Hazaras are no match for them once they get experienced.
> I've seen one instance of RPG backblast vs face, and it was in Libya. Spray and pray is a result of self-training. Allahu Akbar is their choice, their country, their war.


I'm sure once they get proper training, they'll be way better fighters than any of your special operations since they're Mongol blood.
Too bad they get such training and go and interfere in someone else's war when their own people in Afghanistan and Pakistan are getting slaughtered. Sad indeed. Ofcourse it's everyone's right to say Allah Hu Akbar! I know it's a war cry but doesn't mean you shout it while killing people and blowing stuff up/getting killed and getting blown up.
Gives a bad image to Islam.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> I'm sure once they get proper training, they'll be way better fighters than any of your special operations since they're Mongol blood.
> Too bad they get such training and go and interfere in someone else's war when their own people in Afghanistan and Pakistan are getting slaughtered. Sad indeed. Ofcourse it's everyone's right to say Allah Hu Akbar! I know it's a war cry but doesn't mean you shout it while killing people and blowing stuff up/getting killed and getting blown up.
> Gives a bad image to Islam.


IRGC training is the best they'll ever get. Unless Russia or China decide to train them, which is unlikely.
We say it because we're happy that we're winning against the enemy, or we say it because we know that it is due to Allah's will that we are losing. It doesn't give a bad image to someone who knows what it means and what it is used for, but it gives a bad image to the ignorant who think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> IRGC training is the best they'll ever get.


Don't forget the IRGC trained the Houthis and the Hezbollah. Both are a very serious force.
Look what the Hezb did to Israel in those wars.
or what the Houthis are doing against the Saudis.
Also,
Don't forget that the Pakistani SSG trained the Iranian IRGC and Quds force during its early days.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Don't forget the IRGC trained the Houthis and the Hezbollah. Both are a very serious force.
> Look what the Hezb did to Israel in those wars.
> or what the Houthis are doing against the Saudis.
> Also,
> Don't forget that the Pakistani SSG trained the Iranian IRGC and Quds force during its early days.


2006 was a fiasco for Israel because they advanced down chokepoints, and they were going up against a force with Kornet ATGMs. Now if Israel goes in to fight Hezb all they need to do is get a few Merkava 4Ms and there goes Hezbollah.
Houthis aren't doing much against Saudis, considering Saudis are being very defensive, which is a bad thing.
Let's not forget Pakistani SSG wasn't always a great force, either.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> IDF does not attack cities indiscriminately like Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Israel is a legal UN member state and IDF its legal armed forces. Hezbollah on the other hand is illegal militia which must be disarmed according to UN Sec Con resolution 1701.
> 
> 
> Chain of events started in 1948 when Lebanon attacked Israel and refused to make peace afterwards. Then in 1970, when Lebanon allowed PLO to use its territory for attacks against Israel. Then Lebanon did same with Hezbollah.




NO , chains of events started back in 1896 by Herzl, and later on by Balfour declaration in 1917 to occupy Palestinian lands in order to establish a Jewish state within Palestine's territories ... go read your prime minster Benjamin Netanyahu's book .. he clearly stated in his book "A Durable Peace" That we are a nation without state" ...therefore we need to find one ... so you ain't a legal entity , actually you have occupied their lands ....


----------



## C130

what's going on here??

what weapon are the terrorists getting hit with?? I'm assuming it's guided by laser since it's pretty dang accurate.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

C130 said:


> what's going on here??
> 
> what weapon are the terrorists getting hit with?? I'm assuming it's guided by laser since it's pretty dang accurate.


The rebels and civilians in the video are probably getting hit with Kh 29, the only laser guided weapon in SyAAF inventory. However, it could just be an experienced pilot using free fall bombs (footage appears to be from Su-22M4 or SU-24M2, so experienced pilots would definitely be flying those.)


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> Miss me princess?
> Time to bust some lies again.
> Attack is led by Fateh Halab, which does not include Nusra. Ansar al Sharia is the other operations room (which includes Nusra) but it is much smaller than Fateh Halab (FH is 22,000.)
> I saw 1 squad of Chechens, no Uzbeks. But to you everyone against Assad = foreign terrorist.
> 
> ISIS suicide bomber killed JaN & Ahrar al Sham fighters as well as civilians while they were having iftar.
> 
> SAA never retook center, but they did use Chlorine to try to retake it 2 days ago, failed as usual.
> SAA and Hezb offensive on Zabadani is a fiasco - lots of dead SAA and Hezb, both mostly kicked out of Zabadani. Regime & allies using scorched Earth tactics, just like in Qusayr. If they can't take the city they'll burn it to the ground.
> Important note: Zabadani was a place where lots of Lebanese refugees came when Israel invaded in 2006, and this is how they repay us.
> My thoughts on Zabadani: 3 possible results: Rebels breakout, gain more territory (they have regained most of Zabadani, but they haven't regained much outside of it, small chance of this happening); SAA/Hezb offensive stops (they're being met with heavy resistance); or Pyrrhic victory for SAA/Hezb. Honestly Pyrrhic victory is the most likely choice, as regime is taking heavy losses but rebels are under siege.
> 
> Sounding a bit like Israel there aren't you?
> This is the first photo of rebels ever being in a Mosque with intent of attacking regime (unless its being used as a base by regime). It's probably posing, because it makes* no sense* to have an HMG in an AA firing position _inside_ a building. Therefore, most likely posing. Also, just because this happens in 1 place (it doesn't from what I've seen, I've seen a lot) doesn't mean every Mosque should be bombed.
> 
> Can't do much, too far away from Western Qalamoun. They've attacked Dara'a but there was horrible lack of communication and co-ordination, or regime was using R-330Ps to block radio communication.
> 
> Still ongoing.
> 
> Still failing horribly at taking anything, they've retreated from most of the housing in the North (iirc it was North.) Rebels today (or was it yesterday? Time flies when you're killing Hezbollah ) destroyed a BMP-1 belonging to Hezbollah (given to them by SAA.) There's 11 gone. They suffered heavy casualties besides that.
> 
> Alawites are the scum of Syria (pre-French occupation they raided Sunni and Christian villages to steal and rape; during French occupation they supported and became the troops of the French (Assad's grandfather dealt with the French all the time); now in Assad era they suppress all non-Alawites.)
> 
> At least they've actually been providing water to regime held areas, something regime doesn't do to rebel held areas - except on a much larger scale with fuel, electricity, water, food, clothing, etc.
> 
> Do you know what the pilot said in the interview? He admitted 90% of targets they bomb are civilian areas.
> 
> The longer the wait, the greater the victory.
> 
> @Al-Kurdi
> Interesting article, to say the least: Syria: Anti-Isis Westerners fighting for Kurds disillusioned with YPG's 'school trip with guns' tactics
> Westerners fighting with YPG state that YPG's achievements on the ground are minimal, most of the work is done by airstrikes. They also state that YPG are incompetent and unprofessional, they trash a village if its an Arab village.


It is funny and sad how Iranians tell you what you should feel and think about your own country. Someway they feel above you to tell you what you should think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> It is funny and sad how Iranians tell you what you should feel and think about your own country. Someway they feel above you to tell you what you should think.


What's funnier is they blame you Turks for all of the problems of Syria.
Then when you look at statistics...Iran has given 0$ refugees and has hosted 0 refugees. Meanwhile, Turkey spends billions and hosts 2 million. Those numbers alone show who actually cares about Syrians. We seriously owe you guys so much.
And to those who scream "but Iran doesn't border Syria!" How about asking the thousands of refugees accepted by *Sweden *and* Germany*, countries who are no where near Syria yet have accepted thousands more than you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Dr.Thrax said:


> What's funnier is they blame you Turks for all of the problems of Syria.
> Then when you look at statistics...Iran has given 0$ refugees and has hosted 0 refugees. Meanwhile, Turkey spends billions and hosts 2 million. Those numbers alone show who actually cares about Syrians. We seriously owe you guys so much.
> And to those who scream "but Iran doesn't border Syria!" How about asking the thousands of refugees accepted by *Sweden *and* Germany*, countries who are no where near Syria yet have accepted thousands more than you have.


I can tell you they don't care a single bit about Syrian people. How can you support using barrel bombs otherwise after seeing all those pictures? At least send some humanitarian help or take some refugees. As you said they haven't done anything other than sending sectarian fighters.

Iranians can stick their nose in other people's business and act like they are the owners of that land instead of the people who actually own it, but when people show resentment when Iran tries to get nuclear weapons. They feel surprised and cheated.

It is like Iran is ruled by some 11 year olds. They messed up their own country already and now they are busy with other countries. Recent reports have shown that Iran has increased ties with PKK in Turkey again. Iran doesn't realize this but there will come a point they can't get away with this snake behavior anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

atatwolf said:


> I can tell you they don't care a single bit about Syrian people. How can you support using barrel bombs otherwise after seeing all those pictures? At least send some humanitarian help or take some refugees. As you said they haven't done anything other than sending sectarian fighters.
> 
> Iranians can stick their nose in other people's business and act like they are the owners of that land instead of the people who actually own it, but when people show resentment when Iran tries to get nuclear weapons. They feel surprised and cheated.
> 
> It is like Iran is ruled by some 11 year olds. They messed up their own country already and now they are busy with other countries. Recent reports have shown that Iran has increased ties with PKK in Turkey again. Iran doesn't realize this but there will come a point they can't get away with this snake behavior anymore.


Not to mention they're encouraging ethnic cleansing and sectarian strife. Don't be surprised if you see a Sunni-Shia war break out soon. Unfortunately Syria would be caught in the Middle of it. 
Good thing to know though is, eventually Khamenei's head will be on a platter somewhere 
I saw a report on IRGC in Syria who led some NDF regiments. They said this: "There are no humans here, just Arabs." How are these people supposedly supposed to free Palestine? How are these people supposedly going to free the Middle East from terrorism? They *are* the terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Ceylal said:


> May God reserves his best lodge in hell to him..
> 
> View attachment 236319





BLACKEAGLE said:


> The stateless berberian is gloating over death for natural causes. Just stop being beberian, berberian...








Maybe he overdosed on cake from Sultan Erdogan.

Holy cow, Thrax you've been watching this thread for over 4 hours... I think you need a break...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Yazp said:


> Don't forget that the Pakistani SSG trained the Iranian IRGC and Quds force during its early days.


 
Hain  
Where did you get that from ??? 

No Hazaras from Pakistan have gone to Syria 
There was a video shared here and it looked like those guys were Pukhtoons probably from Parachinar up in the tribal areas


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> View attachment 236461
> 
> Maybe he overdosed on cake from Sultan Erdogan.
> 
> Holy cow, Thrax you've been watching this thread for over 4 hours... I think you need a break...


Really? I've been off and on. I just leave the tab open a lot, I have 8GB of RAM so I don't need to close down tabs. Do I look like a laptop peasant to you?


Winchester said:


> Hain
> Where did you get that from ???
> 
> No Hazaras from Pakistan have gone to Syria
> There was a video shared here and it looked like those guys were Pukhtoons probably from Parachinar up in the tribal areas


Some Hazaras from Pakistan actually did go, but they were trained by IRGC. SSG training IRGC was probably long ago when SSG weren't as effective as they are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Winchester said:


> Hain
> Where did you get that from ???
> 
> No Hazaras from Pakistan have gone to Syria
> There was a video shared here and it looked like those guys were Pukhtoons probably from Parachinar up in the tribal areas


The SSG trained the Quds force in its initial days, probably alongside the Stingers Zia sent to Iran as aid as well.
Unfortunately, Some Hazaras, mostly mercenaries have gone to Syria to fight for Assad (On behalf of Iran). Not a smart move considering that these Jihadis are already all over us, these idiots who went there are going to get more of us killed.
If they had a single brain cell, They would know that messing around with those terrorist armies of Syria, They'd send even more people against us.



Dr.Thrax said:


> from Pakistan


Here you're incorrect. All of the Hazaras who went were either Iranian ones who've been living there for years as refugees and sent by Iran to "return the favour" or the Afghan ones who are radicals.



Dr.Thrax said:


> when SSG weren't as effective as they are now.


The physical and tactical training is the same. The only difference is that they now train with new equipment and weapons.


----------



## T-55

thanks delitet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The *stateless* berberian is gloating over death for natural causes. Just stop being beberian, berberian...


Unlike your @ss we fought for ours, and we kept it..1,000, 000 square miles of it! and we know how to keep it, unmolested for generation to come. We are not peddling our behind in New york streets or Paris ruelles or digging in their leftovers to find something to eat...You are the shame of the Arabs, and the abomination of the Muslims...
That SOB, you are referring too, killed millions of Muslims, among them 200,000 Algerians..Talk to the Syrians, talk to the Iraqis, to the Yemenis...and they will have a long stronger world to his eulogy. Good riddance, karma is a bitch!



Dr.Thrax said:


> The longer the wait, the greater the victory.


I wasn't referring to Assad demise...He has a long life, they will have to sit at the table with him at the end. That is a reality..



500 said:


> This is not personal issue but about countries. Assad had to go not because is is not cute enough but for Syria's good. We see what happened: Syria is in ruins and KSA is flourishing.



For the first time, you said something that made sense, but wrongly aimed...The picture above is that what the bottom did...The Sauds wrecked Syria, Israel played a big role in it too. Syria didn't invade any country, she was attacked and what you show is a direct results of a the misuse of money with a big dose of money from a kingdom of alcoholics.


----------



## Saho

500 said:


> Power they use pretty huge: two times more bombs than vs. Libya.


I never get the answer of where the CC bases used for jets are.

They fly through in the _middle _of Syria and bombs them but where do stop by and refill? All the way back to where?


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> I never get the answer of where the CC bases used for jets are.
> 
> They fly through in the _middle _of Syria and bombs them but where do stop by and refill? All the way back to where?


Main base is Udeid in Qatar, where are deployed B-1B bombers. Jordan and Cyprus are also used.


----------



## بلندر

flag of Syrian in these days ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> Unlike your @ss we fought for ours, and we kept it..1,000, 000 square miles of it! and we know how to keep it, unmolested for generation to come. We are not peddling our behind in New york streets or Paris ruelles or digging in their leftovers to find something to eat...You are the shame of the Arabs, and the abomination of the Muslims...
> That SOB, you are referring too, killed millions of Muslims, among them 200,000 Algerians..Talk to the Syrians, talk to the Iraqis, to the Yemenis...and they will have a long stronger world to his eulogy. Good riddance, karma is a bitch!
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to Assad demise...He has a long life, they will have to sit at the table with him at the end. That is a reality..
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, you said something that made sense, but wrongly aimed...The picture above is that what the bottom did...The Sauds wrecked Syria, Israel played a big role in it too. Syria didn't invade any country, she was attacked and what you show is a direct results of a the misuse of money with a big dose of money from a kingdom of alcoholics.


Yes, we will sit with him on the table. His head will be rolling all over the table, too.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This is not personal issue but about countries. Assad had to go not because is is not cute enough but for Syria's good. We see what happened: Syria is in ruins and KSA is flourishing.


Assad will go but be assured not sooner than the terrorists and their supporters.



500 said:


> This is not personal issue but about countries. Assad had to go not because is is not cute enough but for Syria's good. We see what happened: Syria is in ruins and KSA is flourishing.


Assad will go but be assured not sooner than the terrorists and their supporters.


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, we will sit with him on the table. His head will be rolling all over the table, too.


More likely , he will be having a pool party with your heads..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> More likely , he will be having a pool party with your heads..


Yeah sure keep barking you dictator worshiper. See how much they actually care about you.

Great article by Oryx as usual; reporting on regime going DIY:
Oryx Blog: The Syrian Arab Army going DIY, 57mm AZP S-60 anti-aircraft guns mounted on 2K12 SAM launchers

Rebels have taken a regime outpost somewhere, no location given on video. I would guess Ghab Plain.


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure keep barking you dictator worshiper. See how much they actually care about you.


The sad thing is, your pants are already below your knees and you don't know it..


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> The sad thing is, your pants are already below your knees and you don't know it..


Hahaha
Sure, sure they are. Meanwhile, you're already on your knees for your dictators. At least we're not bending over backwards for them.

"Zabadani will not bow down to anyone but Allah. Salute to the liberators of Syria from Jerusalem."






So YPG tried to advance on rebel-held Azaz today. Situation is calm now after they were repelled. That's why I hate them, backstabbers, just like the PKK.
Edit: The YPG has indeed launched an *offensive* on *rebel-held* Azaz. From the way I see it they're trying to get a land grab. Too bad they're too stupid to realize this will get Turkey to intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


>


They are scumbags who sold out Syria and syrian revolution before bashar fall

The so called opposition are some terrorists or people who work for the interests of foreign countries


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


>


Funny how you avoid all of the rebuttals to your lies that I put, and instead put an "infographic" that has 1 instance of everything.
1: No FSA ever ate a heart, the guy took a bite out of it. Why? Because the soldier gangraped a mother and her two daughters, that's why. There was video evidence on his phone.
2: Nusra are not opposition, even Ahrar has disowned them in an article recently.
3: Syrian coalition are not opposition.
4: Daesh are not opposition.

Meanwhile, Assad has invited Afghans, Iranians, Lebanese, Yemenis, Iraqis, and a whole lot of other shiites in order to transform the "Syrian Arab Army" into the Shia Alawite Army. But you obviously just "ignore" that.

6 Luxury mansions are currently being built in Qardaha while people starve and die of thirst. Souria el Assad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> No FSA ever ate a heart, the guy took a bite out of it



Oh, that's okay then. As long as he didn't EAT it, taking bites out of someone's heart is not such a big deal. Duh.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Oh, that's okay then. As long as he didn't EAT it, taking bites out of someone's heart is not such a big deal. Duh.


Did you read what he did?
He gangraped a mother and her two children.
Since you don't seem shocked it must be everyday behavior for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> Oh, that's okay then. As long as he didn't EAT it, taking bites out of someone's heart is not such a big deal. Duh.



Mutilation of corpses happens in war, SAA stab/burn corpses of their enemies. That's what happens when people experience war and get emotional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Mutilation of corpses happens in war, SAA stab/burn corpses of their enemies. That's what happens when people experience war and get emotional.


How dare you speak logic!

While mitulation of corpses after death is indeed Haram, the SAA soldier _raped_ a mother *and* her two daughters. With a bunch of "friends." And he had the guts to record it. Fortunately now his guts are decaying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

*#Reef Dimashq: Hizbullah Members Say Will 'Stomp the People of Idlib'*




*Summary :*
A video which was allegedly found on a phone, it shows *Hizbullah* members singing some sectarian lyrics.
A *rough translation*, I hope it conveys the sense, he says they will "stomp the people of *Binnish*, *Sarmeen*, and *Saraqib*".

*Source (Arabic):* Aks Al-Ser
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was still don't want to share any photos of the deceased *Hizbullah* members because their fans don't like it, despite that they often come here to mock | troll or type "*lol*" whenever I say a number of civilians were killed by barrel bombs or a child died due to lack of food or medicines, however, I just changed my mind after I had watched the video above, *but don't use them as avatars without my permission as I'll post them first* :

*#Reef Dimashq: Latest Hizbullah Members Who were Killed a While Ago*




*Names:* Ja'far Al-Haj Hasan, Jameel Faqeeh, Tariq Sameer, Abbas Muflih, Muhammad Ali, Mazin Abbas, Husain Shareef, Ali Isma'eel, Ali Husain, Ali Al-Dhahi, Imad Raheef, Ali Mahmood, Husain Mansour and Mahdi Mahmood.
*Nationality:* Lebanese

- That one highlighted in *red*, *Abbas Muflih*, used to be a goat thief in *Al-Biqa'* according to some tweets like this one :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618991488312188928Seems credible .

- That one highlighted in *blue*, *Husain Shareef*, was never confirmed by *Hizbullah*.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Hama: Orient TV Journalist Meets His Detained Mother*




*Summary :*
*Anas Tracey *(*Arabic: *أنس تريسي), a journalist whose mother was detained by the regime in *Areeha* (Idlib) about *2 months ago*.
*Jaysh Al-Fat'h*, specifically *Jabhat Al-Nusra* exchanged hostages with some detained women, *Tracey*'s mother was one of them. They met each other again in the countryside of *Hama*.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Aleppo: Harakat Al-Nujaba', a Shiite Iraqi Militia is Fighting in Aleppo City*




*Summary :*
From a pro-'_resistance_' source, it shows the leader of *Harakat Al-Nujaba'*, *Akram Al-Ka'bi* (*Arabic:* أكرم الكعبي).
Apparently, he couldn't do something for *Iraq* so he decided to come to *Syria*, where he couldn't do something for *Palmyra* or *Al-Hasaka*, and now he ended up in *Aleppo* to defend the lost shrine.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*REMINDER :*
It's been more than *10 days* since *Da'ish* invaded *Al-Hasaka*...

*ZERO* *Iranians* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
*ZERO* *Afghans* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
*ZERO* *Pakistanis* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
*ZERO* *Azerbaijanis* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
*ZERO* *Iraqis* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
*ZERO* *Lebanese* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.
It seems like the secular *Southern Front* of *Dar'a* (*FSA*) is more dangerous than the extremist *Da'ish* of *Al-Hasaka* .





*Allah*...*Thouriya*...*Butcher* w-bath!​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yazp

Antaréss said:


> *ZERO* *Pakistanis* were killed in *Al-Hasaka*.



Pakistanis???


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Pakistanis???


There were Pakistani shiites fighting for Assad, yes. 3 of them were buried in Qom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorists and 'democracy lovers' destroyed a part of ancient Aleppo Citadel, as always, by an underground tunnel bombing.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> There were Pakistani shiites fighting for Assad, yes. 3 of them were buried in Qom.


Complains from the coalition of 98 nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, July 07, 2015
A Free Syrian Army fighter carries a copy of the Koran as he walks along a street in Jobar, a suburb of Damascus, Syria July 6, 2015. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> In Zabadani, the natural alliance is happenning: Nusra, FSA, Ahrar al-Sham and ISIS are all united in one small city, fighting SAA/Hezbollah.
> 
> This is the true reality of Syrian 'revolution'. They are all the same.
> 
> IS terrorists in Zabadani.



Keep wasting your time defending war crimes that have nothing to do with you, or your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Tuesday, July 07, 2015
> A Free Syrian Army fighter carries a copy of the Koran as he walks along a street in Jobar, a suburb of Damascus, Syria July 6, 2015. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh



Jobar is a miracle, God bless the freedom fighters there, they're totally isolated, outmatched and outnumbered yet still standing for 4 years and even though the ones attacking them are the supposedly "elite republican guard" supported by terrorist Shiites mercenaries from around the globe and a few Russian advisers. Hell even chemical attacks couldn't brake them.



Full Moon said:


> Keep wasting your time defending war crimes that have nothing to do with you, or your country.



It has everything to do with his country, without his filthy Mullahs Assad wouldn't find much support and would've fallen a long time ago. The good thing is that after all that money and effort they've put to keep Assad in power he'll still lose

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Keep wasting your time defending war crimes that have nothing to do with you, or your country.



I'm exposing the garbage of an ideology that your country has exported all over the region and destroyed the social fabric of those countries, and that needs to be exposed. And yes, Syria has everything to do with us, same as rest of ME.


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> I'm exposing the garbage of an ideology that your country has exported all over the region and destroyed the social fabric of those countries, and that needs to be exposed. And yes, Syria has everything to do with us, same as rest of ME.



It was your Persian regime that turned it into sectarian war, and propagated the support of Asad as "protection of Zainab's shrine" !!

They even printed slogans like "labbayki ya Zainab" on the fighters' uniforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> It was your Persian regime that turned it into secetarian war, and propagated the support of Asad as "protection of Zainab's shrine" !!
> 
> They even printed slogans like "labbayki ya Zainab" on the fighters' uniforms.



Oh yes, because before that, the Daesh was a secular group! Apparently, the Original name of ISIS stood for International Secular Institution of Syria.

Idiot. Seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> It was your Persian regime that turned it into secetarian war, and propagated the support of Asad as "protection of Zainab's shrine" !!
> 
> Theey even printed slogans like "labbayki ya Zainab" on the fighters' uniforms.



You made it a sectarian war when you supported Islamic nutjobs who were screaming they are fighting an 'Alawite' regime, while in reality, it is a secular regime to the core. When those nutjobs were chanting, "Christians to Lebanon, Alawites to grave". As I said, it's your ideology, wherever it enters, it spreads like a virus and destroys peaceful societies and creates monsters. Al-Qaeda, ISIS, Taliban, Nusra, all are fruits presented to the world from 'gardens of Najd'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Full Moon said:


> Keep wasting your time defending war crimes that have nothing to do with you, or your country.


You forgot yours on the Yemeni...SAA is defending the country she sworn to defend, what is the Saud's excuse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists and 'democracy lovers' destroyed a part of ancient Aleppo Citadel, as always, by an underground tunnel bombing.


They blew up a regime tunnel that was a supply route to citadel. If we wanted to blow up the Citadel, we would have done so ages ago. But we won't, because it's part of our heritage. Obviously regime took it over as a base. For you, Mosques are legitimate targets because rebels pray in them. For us, the citadel isn't a legitimate target even though regime made the entire thing a base. Hypocrisy.
Oh, and 1 more thing:




That's the Krak Des Chevaliers being bombed by the regime. Oh and he bombed the Souk in Aleppo causing it to burn. But he's targeting civili-err, terrorists so it's okay, right?

Edit: On further research, some people say SAA blew up tunnel after rebels discovered it, or SAA blew up tunnel that rebels were digging. No rebels claims of blowing up the tunnel are present, but if rebel objective was to destroy citadel we would have done it long ago.
Edit 2: Even regime news saying regime blew up tunnel. There goes your entire argument princess.


JEskandari said:


> Complains from the coalition of 98 nation?


lol
It shows that people actually care about Syrians. Yes, there are foreigners, but most of the fighting is done by Syrians on the rebel side. And as Alawites are avoiding draft more and more, foreigners are doing more and more fighting on regime side.


Madali said:


> Oh yes, because before that, the Daesh was a secular group! Apparently, the Original name of ISIS stood for International Secular Institution of Syria.
> 
> Idiot. Seriously.


ISIS came in in late 2013, AFTER Hezbollah and IRGC. So cut the crap.


Serpentine said:


> You made it a sectarian war when you supported Islamic nutjobs who were screaming they are fighting an 'Alawite' regime, while in reality, it is a secular regime to the core. When those nutjobs were chanting, "Christians to Lebanon, Alawites to grave". As I said, it's your ideology, wherever it enters, it spreads like a virus and destroys peaceful societies and creates monsters. Al-Qaeda, ISIS, Taliban, Nusra, all are fruits presented to the world from 'gardens of Najd'.


A "secular" regime that requires:
- A "Muslim" to be president.
- Lets Iranian flags fly at Ummayyad Mosque.




Wow, such secular.
But wait, where is the secular Syrian Arab flag? Nowhere to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> They blew up a regime tunnel that was a supply route to citadel. If we wanted to blow up the Citadel, we would have done so ages ago. But we won't, because it's part of our heritage. Obviously regime took it over as a base. For you, Mosques are legitimate targets because rebels pray in them. For us, the citadel isn't a legitimate target even though regime made the entire thing a base. Hypocrisy.



Oh poor rebels. They only pray in mosques.











Dr.Thrax said:


> That's the Krak Des Chevaliers being bombed by the regime. Oh and he bombed the Souk in Aleppo causing it to burn. But he's targeting civili-err, terrorists so it's okay, right?



Jund al-Sham, one of the most extreme terrorists after ISIS, had taken that castle and turned it into an execution arena. I can not post one of their beheading ceremonies in the middle of this castle, where they are executing innocent civilians accused of being 'Shabihas'. Just search for it. Now tell me if that terrorist nest doesn't need to be freed. Unlike that, SAA doesn't target any side from the Aleppo citadel, they are defending it against the terrorists who have blown up literally every building around. It's not like they 'want' to destroy it, they are already doing it, whether they want it or not.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Edit 2: Even regime news saying regime blew up tunnel. There goes your entire argument princess.



How about evidence for that? Castle is in SAA hand, they blew it up under themselves?



Dr.Thrax said:


> - A "Muslim" to be president.


Seriously? your problem is that a non-Muslim can not be president? Assad is an Alawite and these cannibals want to eat all Alawites alive already, I can't imagine what they'd do if a 'non-Muslim' was president, or if Assad was a Christian or an atheist.

And btw, secularism doesn't only in religion of country's ruler, it also means that no religious group should be discriminated. Now you can guess why the opposite side is so sectarian and full of nutjobs that almost all minorities are either with the regime or are neutral.



Dr.Thrax said:


> - Lets Iranian flags fly at Ummayyad Mosque.


Do they taught you that in Secular countries, allies' flags can not be raised?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Oh poor rebels. They only pray in mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jund al-Sham, one of the most extreme terrorists after ISIS, had taken that castle and turned it into an execution arena. I can not post one of their beheading ceremonies in the middle of this castle, where they are executing innocent civilians accused of being 'Shabihas'. Just search for it. Now tell me if that terrorist nest doesn't need to be freed. Unlike that, SAA doesn't target any side from the Aleppo citadel, they are defending it against the terrorists who have blown up literally every building around. It's not like they 'want' to destroy it, they are already doing it, whether they want it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How about evidence for that? Castle is in SAA hand, they blew it up under themselves?
> 
> 
> Seriously? your problem is that a non-Muslim can not be president? Assad is an Alawite and these cannibals want to eat all Alawites alive already, I can't imagine what they'd do if a 'non-Muslim' was president, or if Assad was a Christian or an atheist.
> 
> And btw, secularism doesn't only in religion of country's ruler, it also means that no religious group should be discriminated. Now you can guess why the opposite side is so sectarian and full of nutjobs that almost all minorities are either with the regime or are neutral.
> 
> 
> Do they taught you that in Secular countries, allies' flags can not be raised?


Again, as I explained before, photo is most likely posing.

Jund al Sham is not that extreme. And no, I haven't heard of them executing anyone there. At all.

Go on your pro-regime channels and see. The tunnel was a supply tunnel, it was discovered by rebels. Regime blew it up and killed 1 rebel, according to some.

No one, in any rebel group, is a cannibal, and none of them expressed wanting to eat them. If a Sunni was president they would still behead him. Because they'll behead him for his actions, not for his religion.
No religious groups discriminated? Oh I guess Sunnis not holding any relevant positions of power in government or the army is not discrimination at all.

The "secular" ba'athist flag isn't even raised along with Iran's.
Iran's flag was raised at the UMMAYYAD MOSQUE. Do you know how offensive that is? It's like raising the Saudi flag at Qom. Don't worry though, we're coming to raise our flag on Qom soon. 

I have a question for you: Does Iran care about the Syrian people?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


>


Who's the left guy? Rami Makhlouf?


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> I have a question for you: Does Iran care about the Syrian people?


I think I know where you want to go with your question. Yes it cares.


500 said:


> Who's the left guy? Rami Makhlouf?



I'm not sure honestly, maybe that's him.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Latest reports indicate that Jaish al-Islam (IF) and Nusra front have declared war on each other in Eastern Ghouta.
Nusrats executed three IF commanders and in return, IF killed a Nusra commander and 11 of his soldiers in an ambush.
Reports claim that till now, at least 37 from both sides are killed. This is getting interesting, I hope the trend continues.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Latest map from Tadmur/Palmyra. Suhail Hassan forces along with Hezbollah have advanced towards the city at an steady rate and captured all oil/gas fields west of Palmyra/Homs province. SThey are now stationed less than 5 km from the Tadmur city.

One of the reasons for their advances is that Daesh can not put up a resistance in plain deserts, because of heavy weapons SAA has. These rats are only brave inside cities and in mountains.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I think I know where you want to go with your question. Yes it cares.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure honestly, maybe that's him.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Latest reports indicate that Jaish al-Islam (IF) and Nusra front have declared war on each other in Eastern Ghouta.
> Nusrats executed three IF commanders and in return, IF killed a Nusra commander and 11 of his soldiers in an ambush.
> Reports claim that till now, at least 37 from both sides are killed. This is getting interesting, I hope the trend continues.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Latest map from Tadmur/Palmyra. Suhail Hassan forces along with Hezbollah have advanced towards the city at an steady rate and captured all oil/gas fields west of Palmyra/Homs province. SThey are now stationed less than 5 km from the Tadmur city.
> 
> One of the reasons for their advances is that Daesh can not put up a resistance in plain deserts, because of heavy weapons SAA has. These rats are only brave inside cities and in mountains.


Well, good thing you know where it's going. So tell me, how much has it donated to civilians? How many refugees has it hosted?

Jaish al Islam and Nusra are having tensions, but I have not read reports by anyone being killed on either side. I'd like to see the "source" for such numbers.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, good thing you know where it's going. So tell me, how much has it donated to civilians? How many refugees has it hosted?
> 
> Jaish al Islam and Nusra are having tensions, but I have not read reports by anyone being killed on either side. I'd like to see the "source" for such numbers.



You must be kidding, right? So now this is only about hosting refugees? We have given Syrian gov nearly $10 billions in credit and cash, and unlike the propaganda sources you usually like to believe, almost nothing of that help goes to military spending, and most of that money is spent by gov to pay the state employees, invest in agriculture, buy food and to generally prop up state revenues which has declined significantly because of war, and hence civilians are in a bad situation economically, because of soaring prices. And I didn't even mention hundreds of tonnes of food, medicine and other vital stuff which are being sent to Damascus airport on a daily or weekly basis. Also, I have read various reports that Iran, Venezuela, Algeria and few other countries send shipments of gasoline and petrochemical products regularly.

As much as you hate Assad and gov, but still, this gov should feed people and pay their wages, and the money doesn't appear miraculously.


Do you know what's very sad about this war? (regardless of which sides we support) The fact that Syria's food production was more than twice the domestic consumption and much of it was exported to other countries. Actually, Syria was a model in ME in terms of agricultural technologies and industries. Now the country can barely afford its own population.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> You must be kidding, right? So now this is only about hosting refugees? We have given Syrian gov nearly $10 billions in credit and cash, and unlike the propaganda sources you usually like to believe, almost nothing of that help goes to military spending, and most of that money is spent by gov to pay the state employees, invest in agriculture, buy food and to generally prop up state revenues which has declined significantly because of war, and hence civilians are in a bad situation economically, because of soaring prices. And I didn't even mention hundreds of tonnes of food, medicine and other vital stuff which are being sent to Damascus airport on a daily or weekly basis. Also, I have read various reports that Iran, Venezuela, Algeria and few other countries send shipments of gasoline and petrochemical products regularly.
> 
> As much as you hate Assad and gov, but still, this gov should feed people and pay their wages, and the money doesn't appear miraculously.
> 
> 
> Do you know what's very sad about this war? (regardless of which sides we support) The fact that Syria's food production was more than twice the domestic consumption and much of it was exported to other countries. Actually, Syria was a model in ME in terms of agricultural technologies and industries. Now the country can barely afford its own population.


There are 4 million refugees outside of Syria, and 7 million IDPs. That's half the population of Syria. Of course it's all about refugees, 1 in 2 Syrians is a refugee.
You do know where most of that money is spent, right? Or are you just braindead? Assad has taken food aid from UN meant for besieged areas and refugees for his own troops, what makes you think the 10 billion will go to people? Of course government will say that they do what they do, but the truth is they don't. With 10 billion the economy could've easily been stabilized, but because of the pitfalls of the SYP rebel-held Aleppo will be using the Turkish Lira next month.x
Send shipments of petrol regularly...sure. To help his planes fly. Which is why rebel held Aleppo has to rely completely on ISIS-held areas for fuel.
It doesn't feed people. Wages are only payed to keep people from dissenting more than they already do.
Syrian agriculture also happens to be burned by Assad's troops everywhere now. There are hundreds of videos of farmland being burned by Assad forces, HUNDREDS of kilometers away from frontlines.

Anyways, report on rebel-held Aleppo by Rami Jarrah:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> You do know where most of that money is spent, right? Or are you just braindead? Assad has taken food aid from UN meant for besieged areas and refugees for his own troops, what makes you think the 10 billion will go to people? Of course government will say that they do what they do, but the truth is they don't. With 10 billion the economy could've easily been stabilized, but because of the pitfalls of the SYP rebel-held Aleppo will be using the Turkish Lira next month.x
> Send shipments of petrol regularly...sure. To help his planes fly. Which is why rebel held Aleppo has to rely completely on ISIS-held areas for fuel.
> It doesn't feed people. Wages are only payed to keep people from dissenting more than they already do.
> Syrian agriculture also happens to be burned by Assad's troops everywhere now. There are hundreds of videos of farmland being burned by Assad forces, HUNDREDS of kilometers away from frontlines.



I never intended to convince you, because you have already chose what to believe. so don't try to give me all that nonsense again and again.

I'll tell you what you love to hear: Iran only sends bullets and zombies to eat Syrian people alive, while the good guys in Turkey and Saudi Arabia (and rest of Arab world) have only sent food and money for innocent Syrian people, for the sake of humanity and being so tender.

Btw, $10 billions for a country who is in a huge internal war, in a span of 4 years, is not a big number, and it surely can't 'stabilize' economy when the war is already raging.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I never intended to convince you, because you have already chose what to believe. so don't try to give me all that nonsense again and again.
> 
> I'll tell you what you love to hear: Iran only sends bullets and zombies to eat Syrian people alive, while the good guys in Turkey and Saudi Arabia (and rest of Arab world) have only sent food and money for innocent Syrian people, for the sake of humanity and being so tender.


No.
Assad has taken food aid from the UN meant for civilians for his own use. There is video evidence of this. So what makes you think the 10 billion will be put into good use?
Iran was the one that kept Assad alive in 2012, and Iran was the one that insured that it will be destroyed by the Syrian people for it. If Iran/Hezbollah hadn't intervened, Saudi Arabia & Turkey wouldn't have, the conflict wouldn't be sectarian, and it would've ended long ago (or extended into 2013 to clear up pro-regime militias who insist on terrorizing people.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> You must be kidding, right? So now this is only about hosting refugees? *We have given Syrian gov nearly $10 billions in credit and cash*,.



Well, Iran should have given this $ 10 billions to its own _dokhtaran khayabani_ in Tehran and else where. I won't translate these two words to English out of respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> You must be kidding, right? So now this is only about hosting refugees? We have given Syrian gov nearly $10 billions in credit and cash, and unlike the propaganda sources you usually like to believe, almost nothing of that help goes to military spending, and most of that money is spent by gov to pay the state employees, invest in agriculture, buy food and to generally prop up state revenues which has declined significantly because of war, and hence civilians are in a bad situation economically, because of soaring prices. And I didn't even mention hundreds of tonnes of food, medicine and other vital stuff which are being sent to Damascus airport on a daily or weekly basis. Also, I have read various reports that Iran, Venezuela, Algeria and few other countries send shipments of gasoline and petrochemical products regularly.
> 
> As much as you hate Assad and gov, but still, this gov should feed people and pay their wages, and the money doesn't appear miraculously.
> 
> 
> Do you know what's very sad about this war? (regardless of which sides we support) The fact that Syria's food production was more than twice the domestic consumption and much of it was exported to other countries. Actually, Syria was a model in ME in terms of agricultural technologies and industries. Now the country can barely afford its own population.


It IS about hosting refugees though. You raise your flag over the Umayyad mosque but won't take even one Syrian refugee, that proves how you look down on Syrians as simply colony people beneath you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hezbollah is the enemy of Islam.





This tweet says that the "ideology of Daesh began 1,400 years ago. #Daesh_enemy_of_Allah." It was retweeted by Nasrallah's son.
So what can we gather from this? All the Iranian apologists on here state that Daesh is a Wahhabi/Salafi ideology. Tell me, where were salafis and wahhabis back then? Shi'ism still had not started back then, clearly referencing Sunni Islam (i.e. the same Islam that the prophet preached.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Serpentine said:


> Latest reports indicate that Jaish al-Islam (IF) and Nusra front have declared war on each other


Good news! Hope they kill each other till they're all dead.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Tell me, where were salafis and wahhabis back then?


What type of drugs did your Syrian revolutionaries give to you?
He's probably referring to the Munafiqs from that time, who posed as Muslims but were actually against Muslims.
Wahabbism started in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century by a fanatical crackhead called Wahab.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Sunni Islam (i.e. the same Islam that the prophet preached.)


The Prophet (S.A.W) preached just Islam. Not Sunnism or Shiaism. Just Islam.


----------



## opruh

Assad needs to attack the ISIS capital asap, I think it's in Turkey.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Good news! Hope they kill each other till they're all dead.
> 
> 
> What type of drugs did your Syrian revolutionaries give to you?
> He's probably referring to the Munafiqs from that time, who posed as Muslims but were actually against Muslims.
> Wahabbism started in Saudi Arabia in the 18th century by a fanatical crackhead called Wahab.
> 
> 
> The Prophet (S.A.W) preached just Islam. Not Sunnism or Shiaism. Just Islam.


So tell me, which is closer to what the prophet (pbuh) preached? Where did Muhammad (pbuh) mention anything about the 12 imams?
Khawarij ideology was tiny, but it's clear who he is referencing. "Sunnism," which is what the prophet (pbuh) preached, is what took hold, and it's what he was clearly referencing. Shiites despise Sunnis, and last time I checked - Daesh were NOT labeled as Khawarij by shiites at all, but as Sunni-Wahhabi-Salafis.


opruh said:


> Assad needs to attack the ISIS capital asap, I think it's in Turkey.


Oh look, another nationalistic blind Arab. Surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh look, another nationalistic blind Arab. Surprising


Wait, what are you then?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Wait, what are you then?


An Islamist Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh look, another nationalistic blind Arab. Surprising.


He seem more like 'an unlucky bedouin' to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

500 said:


> Who's the left guy? Rami Makhlouf?



Ahmed Mansour. Al-Jazeera journalist and the one who interviewed al-Julani. Strange that Arab-obsessed Farsis such as Serpentine (despite his language almost being an Arabic dialect on its own almost) and despite Arabic being taught obligatory in Iran is unaware of that considering that he like many of his compatriots have evolved into an "strategic expert" here on PDF in terms of the conflicts in Syria, Iraq, Yemen etc.



bsruzm said:


> He seem more like 'an unlucky bedouin' to me



He is not an Arab. Just some Chinese/Filipino troll that for God's know what reason is using the Egyptian flag. The guy can't understand Arabic. Several Arab users, including myself, can tell you that. Never seen him write about any Egyptian or Arab matters either. In any case, not that false-flaggers are uncommon on PDF.



الأعرابي said:


> Says the "Islamist" Iranian mullah boy.



Regardless of that all of them are disgusting by large. Most of the 450 million Arabs can agree with that and their neighborhood too. One just need to look at the popularity charts out there. The Syrians especially must adore them.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Hezbollah is the enemy of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tweet says that the "ideology of Daesh began 1,400 years ago. #Daesh_enemy_of_Allah." It was retweeted by Nasrallah's son.
> So what can we gather from this? All the Iranian apologists on here state that Daesh is a Wahhabi/Salafi ideology. Tell me, where were salafis and wahhabis back then? Shi'ism still had not started back then, clearly referencing Sunni Islam (i.e. the same Islam that the prophet preached.)



Amazing that terrorist groups who murder civilians (whether in Lebanon, Israel and now Syria) and who are a cult dare to make such comments in the first place. Sunni Islam is followed by 90% of all the 1.7 billion Muslims and 99,9% of us hardly ever kill an insect.

Their ideology was created by some fake wannabe Arab Mullah (Khomeini) and then further developed in their smelly bunkers and now they have created a cult. Wonder if Nasrallah has a son that can replace his position. They have definitely ruined Southern Lebanon. Once Lebanon was a model country in the MENA region. We are a long way from that today but once the madness ends I have high hopes.

@Halimi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> He is not an Arab. Just some Chinese/Filipino troll that for God's know what reason is using the Egyptian flag. The guy can't understand Arabic. Several Arab users, including myself, can tell you that.


I didn't know, thanks.
Also what I mean by 'unlucky bedouin' is a Turkish joke to describe extremely unlucky people or situation
“The unlucky bedouin will be molested by a polar bear in the desert” his flag is Egyptian and his profile picture is a polar bear you know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> I didn't know, thanks.
> Also what I mean by 'unlucky bedouin' is a Turkish joke to describe extremely unlucky people or situation
> “The unlucky bedouin will be molested by a polar bear in the desert” his flag is Egyptian and his profile picture is a polar bear you know





Interesting joke to put it mildly. There are many Arab jokes about Bedouins too but I don't recall anything about polar bears. They are very proud people so I would not joke with as a stranger in Sinai for instance.

In any case Egypt is one of the driest countries on the planet so seeing polar bears (outside of the zoos) there is as likely as finding a palm tree in Antarctica.

I really hope that peace will soon reach Syria. It's horrible to think about what the people are going through, especially during Ramadan.

More of this:

*



*

and less of this;

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Interesting joke to put it mildly. There are many Arab jokes about Bedouins too but I don't recall anything about polar bears. They are very proud people so I would not joke with as a stranger in Sinai for instance.


It has nothing to do with Bedouins but that unlucky situation what people rarely face in life, honestly it's a bit nasty but has nothing to do with people 


Saif al-Arab said:


> I really hope that peace will soon reach Syria. It's horrible to think about what the people are going through, especially during Ramadan.


I pray for that as an individual.




Saif al-Arab said:


> and less of this;


None of that, insallah.

Sorry for off-topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Well, the deal with Iran now means hundreds of billions of dollars are available for Iran to pour into fighting in Syria and kill more people.

Not to mention Yemen, if they choose to revive their failed attempt there.

That mass murderer Assad will be sticking around for awhile longer.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Today ISIS did a double suicide bombing attack on Salqin, killing an Ahrar al Sham leader.
Regime did a (failed) suicide bombing on another rebel held area.


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime did a (failed) suicide bombing on another rebel held area.


Government doing suicide bombings? I doubt that.
I think you mean dropping FAB 2000/3000 bombs .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Government doing suicide bombings? I doubt that.
> I think you mean dropping FAB 2000/3000 bombs .


No, NDF have a regiment of suicide bombers, look it up. They formed a few months back (not sure if early 2015 or late 2014.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> No, NDF have a regiment of suicide bombers, look it up. They formed a few months back (not sure if early 2015 or late 2014.)


I searched it up, but the only thing I found was NDF surrounding a rebel scumbag who blew himself up...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> I searched it up, but the only thing I found was NDF surrounding a rebel scumbag who blew himself up...


Well, clearly didn't search hard enough. Searching in Arabic would've helped, too.
And since you had the courage to search that up, search CW attacks or barrel bomb compilations and see how accurate those are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> CW attacks or barrel bomb compilations and see how accurate those are.


White Phosphorus? That's used to make smoke screens in the Military. Maybe it might have some burning sensation, but I wouldn't classify WP as a chemical weapon. Even Pakistan used it in that Lal Masjid siege. Or are you talking about the Sarin attack? 


Most of the barrel bombs aren't "barrels" as you say, they're conventional GP free fall bombs:
In my opinion these bombs shouldn't be used in Civilian areas. Instead, WP and phamphlets should be used to disperse civilians first (and sent to refugee camps untill the war is over. After which they should be compensated for their losses) then several strafing runs with S5 57mm rockets and GP bombs should do the trick.










Dr.Thrax said:


> An Islamist Arab.


If you're Islamist, why do you support "Moderate" and "Free" rebels???


----------



## C130

Yazp said:


> White Phosphorus? That's used to make smoke screens in the Military. Maybe it might have some burning sensation, but I wouldn't classify WP as a chemical weapon. Even Pakistan used it in that Lal Masjid siege.
> 
> Most of the barrel bombs aren't "barrels" as you say, they're conventional GP free fall bombs:
> In my opinion these bombs shouldn't be used in Civilian areas. Instead, WP and phamphlets should be used to disperse civilians first (and sent to refugee camps untill the war is over. After which they should be compensated for their losses) then several strafing runs with S5 57mm rockets and GP bombs should do the trick.
> View attachment 237632
> View attachment 237633





they are cylinders with fins welded at the end for stability.

but you would think SAA would have or could get a large stock pile of soviet era dumb bombs


I mean that's no way a general purpose bomb you just posted . general purpose bombs have a tear drop design.


the FAB-250 looks more cyclinder than the classical tear drop design, but the fins don't match the one you posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> White Phosphorus? That's used to make smoke screens in the Military. Maybe it might have some burning sensation, but I wouldn't classify WP as a chemical weapon. Even Pakistan used it in that Lal Masjid siege. Or are you talking about the Sarin attack?
> 
> 
> Most of the barrel bombs aren't "barrels" as you say, they're conventional GP free fall bombs:
> In my opinion these bombs shouldn't be used in Civilian areas. Instead, WP and phamphlets should be used to disperse civilians first (and sent to refugee camps untill the war is over. After which they should be compensated for their losses) then several strafing runs with S5 57mm rockets and GP bombs should do the trick.
> View attachment 237632
> View attachment 237633
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Islamist, why do you support "Moderate" and "Free" rebels???


White phosphorus was used use, but a lot less than Sarin and CW. CW's way of being used - dropped by helicopter. Sarin - 140mm Soviet and 333mm Iranian rockets. All 3 methods not available to rebels.
Most Syrians want a democracy with Islamic principles. Which is literally what Sharia is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yazp

C130 said:


> they are cylinders with fins welded at the end for stability.


Well, Isn't that the main definition of a GP bomb?


Dr.Thrax said:


> Most Syrians want a democracy with Islamic principles. Which is literally what Sharia is.


Good luck on your democracy then.


----------



## C130

Yazp said:


> Well, Isn't that the main definition of a GP bomb?
> 
> Good luck on your democracy then.



i dunno. GP bomb to me means it's mass produced it's the same size uses the same materials nothing changes etc etc.

barrel or cylinder bomb can differ in size and what kinda junk is inside it for fragmentation, and host other stuff.


but it's main objective no matter is to kill and maim who ever might be around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

C130 said:


> i dunno. GP bomb to me means it's mass produced it's the same size uses the same materials nothing changes etc etc.
> 
> barrel or cylinder bomb can differ in size and what kinda junk is inside it for fragmentation, and host other stuff.
> 
> 
> but it's main objective no matter is to kill and maim who ever might be around.


The main objective of any bomb is to kill and maim whoever might be around, isn't it?

Don't you remember all those civilian Libyans Coalition JDAMs killed in Libya during that civil war?
Now look at Libya, It's the Islamic state's back yard. Once Assad is gone, all these rebels will flock to ISIS. Perhaps the few ones who have other intentions might fight back, but they'll be outnumbered 10 to 1. Syria is a Libya 2.0 with the Islamist Radicals DLC


----------



## Serpentine

Moderates/extremists in Syria a nutshell:

Moderates = long beards, kill Shia, love Saudi. 
Extremists = long beards, kill Shia, hate Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Yazp said:


> The main objective of any bomb is to kill and maim whoever might be around, isn't it?
> 
> Don't you remember all those civilian Libyans Coalition JDAMs killed in Libya during that civil war?
> Now look at Libya, It's the Islamic state's back yard. Once Assad is gone, all these rebels will flock to ISIS. Perhaps the few ones who have other intentions might fight back, but they'll be outnumbered 10 to 1. Syria is a Libya 2.0 with the Islamist Radicals DLC


This comparison always seems kind of silly to me actually, Libya is currently in a better position than Syria. As for Syria, yeah its war will last for many more years and so will the devastation unfortunately, but that's the price of a real revolution which you'll see if you research all the world's great revolutions, non of which weren't messy. That's why they should only be carried out if necessary.

Another point: why then are most government barrel bombs dropped on civilian targets like hospitals and apartment buildings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Ahmed Jo said:


> This comparison always seems kind of silly to me actually, Libya is currently in a better position than Syria. As for Syria, yeah its war will last for many more years and so will the devastation unfortunately, but that's the price of a real revolution which you'll see if you research all the world's great revolutions, non of which weren't messy. That's why they should only be carried out if necessary.
> 
> Another point: why then are most government barrel bombs dropped on civilian targets like hospitals and apartment buildings?


In Syria, the true face of mankind is visible.
Assad is bad. The rebels are even worse and Isis is Evil.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

A very interesting story Full circle: Syria to Sicily - BBC News 

Having Italian ancestry can save your life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Ok, So called moderate Islamist rebel(term contradicting itself), your ideological parent America had already done nuclear deal with the country that you consider is actually responsible for atrocities in Syria , Now how can you satisfy your audience when your major suppliers stand along side Iran? wait I know, as you always satisfied them, with guns and weapons that US and gulf monarchs have provided you to make Syrians your hostage.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Moderates/extremists in Syria a nutshell:
> 
> Moderates = long beards, kill Shia, love Saudi.
> Extremists = long beards, kill Shia, hate Saudi


lol
Saudi Arabia, despite its many drawbacks, is miles ahead of Iran in most aspects. They have a better human rights record. That's saying a lot.
Meanwhile, shiites in Syria = Worship Hussein, Ali, Zaynab; chasing elusive Sayyida Zaynab shrine which is everywhere in Syria; love Iran; kill Sunnis.



CIS-TRANS said:


> Ok, So called moderate Islamist rebel(term contradicting itself), your ideological parent America had already done nuclear deal with the country that you consider is actually responsible for atrocities in Syria , Now how can you satisfy your audience when your major suppliers stand along side Iran? wait I know, as you always satisfied them, with guns and weapons that US and gulf monarchs have provided you to make Syrians your hostage.


The United States, is not, in any way, shape, or form, our "ideological parent." If anything, we're quite the opposite, they want secularism, we want Islamism. That's pretty simple to understand, don't know why you would say otherwise.
Syrians our hostage? The only Syrians we take hostage are the scum who fight for Assad(in order to get a prisoner swap, stuff like this has to happen.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Dr.Thrax said:


> The United States, is not, in any way, shape, or form, our "ideological parent." If anything, we're quite the opposite, they want secularism, we want Islamism. That's pretty simple to understand, don't know why you would say otherwise.
> Syrians our hostage? The only Syrians we take hostage are the scum who fight for Assad(in order to get a prisoner swap, stuff like this has to happen.)


you want Islamism and you think USA will help you guys sincerely? and thats why many of Rebel groups always try to change their narrations in attempt of satisfying west. Your closest allies that gulf monarchs are not even sincere with you , and as after knowing rebel capability Rebel coalition leadership are not even interested in winning war but just trying to occupy more and more resources of Syrian people and make the whole situation more worst for them.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

CIS-TRANS said:


> you want Islamism and you think USA will help you guys sincerely? and thats why many of Rebel groups always try to change their narrations in attempt of satisfying west. Your closest allies that gulf monarchs are not even sincere with you , and as after knowing rebel capability Rebel coalition leadership are not even interested in winning war but just trying to occupy more and more resources of Syrian people and make the whole situation more worst for them.


When did I ever say US government will help us sincerely? I'm pretty sure I never said that in this thread, not even this forum. If you haven't noticed, the rebel coalitions are very interested in winning the war, the problem is we don't have centralized leadership. Not even SAA has centralized leadership anymore, so that levels out the playing field a bit.

Rebels have taken some checkpoints in Eastern Hama on the Ithriya-Khanasir-Aleppo road. Soon entire route will be cut.
There were also multiple villages taken in the Ghab plain, including Mansoura.
Rebels have announced the battle for Fua'a and Kufraya, in response to the Hezbollah/IRGC attack on Zabadani.
IRGC general who died today fighting in Zadabani:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saudi Arabia, despite its many drawbacks, is miles ahead of Iran in most aspects. They have a better human rights record. That's saying a lot.



The 'rebels' in Syria. including Nusra, are representatives of Saudi ideology. Since you love them so much and think they have a good human rights record, you can take my word as a compliment.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The 'rebels' in Syria. including Nusra, are representatives of Saudi ideology. Since you love them so much and think they have a good human rights record, you can take my word as a compliment.


Wait, since when was Saudi Arabia an Islamic Democracy?
I didn't say they had a good human rights record. You really do love to twist my words.
I said that they have a *better* human rights record *than* Iran. Highlighted words for you so you can understand.
I've criticized Saudi Arabian government multiple times on the forum, so I don't love them, as they have many flaws. Unlike you however, I am open to scrutiny and openly scrutinize any groups in the Middle East who do wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really do love to twist my words.


''War doesn't determine who's right - only who is left. Bertrand Russel'' Don't you read that signature? Judging by that signature I can say, expect anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55




----------



## CIS-TRANS

Dr.Thrax said:


> When did I ever say US government will help us sincerely? I'm pretty sure I never said that in this thread, not even this forum. If you haven't noticed, the rebel coalitions are very interested in winning the war, the problem is we don't have centralized leadership. Not even SAA has centralized leadership anymore, so that levels out the playing field a bit.
> 
> Rebels have taken some checkpoints in Eastern Hama on the Ithriya-Khanasir-Aleppo road. Soon entire route will be cut.
> There were also multiple villages taken in the Ghab plain, including Mansoura.
> Rebels have announced the battle for Fua'a and Kufraya, in response to the Hezbollah/IRGC attack on Zabadani.
> IRGC general who died today fighting in Zadabani:



I have mentioned in my previous post that its syrian rebel coalition thats try to satisfy west while it is very much clear that west and gulf monarchs are not serious with syrian revolution, while Iran, russia had seriously supported Assad, your allies don't want your victory, I understand that success in Idlib and daraa may have motivated you, for such a little region hundred of thousands syrians have been disappeared and millions are displaced. Rebel advances are at such slower pace that it may take more then a decade to oust syrian president, Then rebel coalition leaders are also not sincere with syrian people, All they want is power with the help of west and west actually never want syrian freedom.

Rebel recent advances on ithriya-khansir-Aleppo route, I don't think Rebels will able to maintain their position as SAA will soon launch massive air campaign and if they managed to maintain even then Rebel cannot get complete control of Aleppo city. Fua'a and Kafraya are easier targets and will not put any pressure on Zabadani front, rebels have numbers but don't have quality of leadership.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

'Ahrar ash-Sham' launches new offensive on regime-held town al-Fu'ah "rawafidh" , northeast of Idlib. Says strikes won't stop until strikes on Zabadani stop. 





Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621420352460210177
Video is in the tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621423656741281792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

CIS-TRANS said:


> I have mentioned in my previous post that its syrian rebel coalition thats try to satisfy west while it is very much clear that west and gulf monarchs are not serious with syrian revolution, while Iran, russia had seriously supported Assad, your allies don't want your victory, I understand that success in Idlib and daraa may have motivated you, for such a little region hundred of thousands syrians have been disappeared and millions are displaced. Rebel advances are at such slower pace that it may take more then a decade to oust syrian president, Then rebel coalition leaders are also not sincere with syrian people, All they want is power with the help of west and west actually never want syrian freedom.
> 
> Rebel recent advances on ithriya-khansir-Aleppo route, I don't think Rebels will able to maintain their position as SAA will soon launch massive air campaign and if they managed to maintain even then Rebel cannot get complete control of Aleppo city. Fua'a and Kafraya are easier targets and will not put any pressure on Zabadani front, rebels have numbers but don't have quality of leadership.


Despite Assad's staunch support from Iran, Russia, China, and even North Korea (<- all countries known for their "glorious" human rights records), rebels are still winning from minimal support from the US & some decent support from the Arab Gulf. Shows you who actually has support of Syrians.
Air power is a deterrent, but not an offensive. It can only delay rebel advance, or deter it in areas they're weak. Rebels in Aleppo are NOT weak. If we do have such a bad leadership, but what does that make SAA who lost Idlib, Jisr al Shughour, Ariha, Shiekh Miskeen, etc. all strategically valuable cities in their respective fronts?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> 'Ahrar ash-Sham' launches new offensive on regime-held town al-Fu'ah "rawafidh" , northeast of Idlib. Says strikes won't stop until strikes on Zabadani stop.
> View attachment 238151
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621420352460210177
> Video is in the tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621423656741281792



These bastards are shelling towns with 60,000 population full of women and kids, while in Zabadani, there is no one except armed men. All residents have already left.

Fu'ah and Kafraya can not even import these food and medicine and if not for the air drops,many would have starved to death already.

This is another typical side of terrorists, Shelling towns whose only crime is being Shias, for SAA attack on Zabadani who hosts nothing except armed terrorists.

Anyway, at least 20 Nusra terrorists were sent to hell in their failed attack against Fu'ah, by brave defenders of the town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> 'Ahrar ash-Sham' launches new offensive on regime-held town al-Fu'ah "rawafidh" , northeast of Idlib. Says strikes won't stop until strikes on Zabadani stop.
> View attachment 238151
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621420352460210177
> Video is in the tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621423656741281792


Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> These bastards are shelling towns with 60,000 population full of women and kids, while in Zabadani, there is no one except armed men. All residents have already left.
> 
> Fu'ah and Kafraya can not even import these food and medicine and if not for the air drops,many would have starved to death already.
> 
> This is another typical side of terrorists, Shelling towns whose only crime is being Shias, for SAA attack on Zabadani who hosts nothing except armed terrorists.
> 
> Anyway, at least 20 Nusra terrorists were sent to hell in their failed attack against Fu'ah, by brave defenders of the town.


Brave defenders of the town. You know, the same town that carried out massacres against the people of Idlib. Also that's disinformation (as usual) because there is no actual rebel advance on the town, it's been indiscriminate shelling only for now.
Food and water are allowed in, just like all other regime held areas. Rebels aren't the regime.
Zabadani, on the other hand, is not "nothing but armed terrorists." It still has a significant civilian population.
See, here is the difference between pro-revolution people and pro-regime people: Yes, rebels are indiscriminately shelling Fua'a and Kufraya and yes, they have killed 4 women doing so. But we acknowledge and condemn that.
You, on the other hand, claim Zabadani is completely free of any civilian population, and justify the entire flattening of of the city because "resistance!," even though this is the exact same rhetoric your "enemy" Israel employs. But but but resistance! Remember this is the same city that sheltered the Hezbollah cunts in 2006. Not that you care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Dr.Thrax said:


> Despite Assad's staunch support from Iran, Russia, China, and even North Korea (<- all countries known for their "glorious" human rights records), rebels are still winning from minimal support from the US & some decent support from the Arab Gulf. Shows you who actually has support of Syrians.
> Air power is a deterrent, but not an offensive. It can only delay rebel advance, or deter it in areas they're weak. Rebels in Aleppo are NOT weak. If we do have such a bad leadership, but what does that make SAA who lost Idlib, Jisr al Shughour, Ariha, Shiekh Miskeen, etc. all strategically valuable cities in their respective fronts?


And you think U.S is any better then them, how they just massacred civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq etc, How their troops are direct involved in atrocities , Burning Quran, Shooting and burning civilians, Bombing Mosques etc. not just that but they also are more satisfied with Assad presence in Syria. What rebels call their victories? Their is greater part of Syria is remaining and every side of this war have committed war crimes.


----------



## الأعرابي

CIS-TRANS said:


> And you think U.S is any better then them, how they just massacred civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq etc, How their troops are direct involved in atrocities , Burning Quran, Shooting and burning civilians, Bombing Mosques etc. not just that but they also are more satisfied with Assad presence in Syria. What rebels call their victories? Their is greater part of Syria is remaining and every side of this war have committed war crimes.



US is bad, but despite all their wrong doings the only thing the US actually did right is supporting the Syrian people against the genocidel Assad regime.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

CIS-TRANS said:


> And you think U.S is any better then them, how they just massacred civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq etc, How their troops are direct involved in atrocities , Burning Quran, Shooting and burning civilians, Bombing Mosques etc. not just that but they also are more satisfied with Assad presence in Syria. What rebels call their victories? Their is greater part of Syria is remaining and every side of this war have committed war crimes.


That's literally the same exact argument Zionists use. "Yeah we're bad, but look over there!"
Resistance axis tards and Zionists are two sides of the same coin, same fallacious reasoning. Neither side care about the people they claim to represent.
Rebels have committed war crimes, but on a much, much smaller scale than either Assad or ISIS, and most have been condemned by rebel leadership.
Yes, the United States has committed war crimes. But so have Russia, China, Iran, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, India....every single country with some power on this planet has committed a war crime in some way, albeit all on different scales. Most countries are not ashamed of them, but some are proud of them (Israel, Russia, China, Iran, Saudi gov't to some extent.) To single out a single country is wrong. If you want to be hypocritical, go ahead and single them out. If you don't, pull your head out of your arse and see the reality of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> To single out a single country is wrong. If you want to be hypocritical, go ahead and single them out.


But then why do you always single out Israel? Genuinely curious.. And why "Death to Israel" in your signature?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> These bastards are shelling towns with 60,000 population full of women and kids, while in Zabadani, there is no one except armed men. All residents have already left.


In 2011 total population of Fuah and Kafriya was about 18 K. Since then many civilians left.
Zabadani was heavily barrel bombed while there were still civilians inside. Thats why they left. Similarly many other town were and still are barrel bombed while there are civilians like huge tows of Aleppo and Douma. When Hezbollah attacked Yabroud with its Volcano rockets and barrels it was still full of civilians including Christians.



> Fu'ah and Kafraya can not even import these food and medicine and if not for the air drops,many would have starved to death already.


Ghouta towns blockaded and bombed by Hezbollah dont have even airdrops. Helicopters drop only barrel bombs on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> But then why do you always single out Israel? Genuinely curious.. And why "Death to Israel" in your signature?


I wouldn't care for Israel if they were a country based on democratic principles...but that's not what it was built on. It was built on kicking out indigenous population and replacing it with an oppressed population from elsewhere. I don't have a problem with Jews, just with the Zionist ideology. Likewise, I wouldn't have a problem with Israel if they hadn't oppressed Palestinians, but unfortunately they do. In Islam any and all oppressors must be removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> In 2011 total population of Fuah and Kafriya was about 18 K. Since then many civilians left.
> Zabadani was heavily barrel bombed while there were still civilians inside. Thats why they left. Similarly many other town were and still are barrel bombed while there are civilians like huge tows of Aleppo and Douma. When Hezbollah attacked Yabroud with its Volcano rockets and barrels it was still full of civilians including Christians.
> 
> Ghouta towns blockaded and bombed by Hezbollah dont have even airdrops. Helicopters drop only barrel bombs on them.



All of the towns in Qalamun were either emptied or nearly emptied, including Yabrud. You can't fool anyone here, seriously. Given your obsession with Hezbollah, that ups your blood pressure when you hear the name, this nonsense is not a surprise.

About Eastern Ghouta, they are not under food siege or even medicine siege, Syrian red crescent goes in there regularly. And BTW, Ghouta has massive amount of farms, it produces its own food even and is self-sustained. Also, unlike people and defenders of Foua, those IF nutsacks in Ghouta regularly shoot rockets at Damascus. They shouldn't expect flowers in return. We all see how Israel goes like a mad dog over few rockets that don't even hit civilian areas, let alone those who actually hit towns. You are not in a position to give a moral lesson here.

And BTW, there is no Hezbollah 'barrel'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> All of the towns in Qalamun were either emptied or nearly emptied, including Yabrud.


No, Qalamoun towns including Yabroud were full of civilians right before the offensive started. This report shortly before the offensive:








> You can't fool anyone here, seriously. Given your obsession with Hezbollah, that ups your blood pressure when you hear the name, this nonsense is not a surprise.


What obsession? I never created a single thread on Hezbollah. Merely reply when I see nonsense posted.



> About Eastern Ghouta, they are not under food siege or even medicine siege, Syrian red crescent goes in there regularly.


What are u babbling? Hundreds people died of starvation there. There was and still is a heavy siege. The siege became easier when regime made truces with some Ghouta towns and they are used as supply routes to rebel held areas.



> And BTW, Ghouta has massive amount of farms, it produces its own food even and is self-sustained.


Ghouta has about 1 million population, it has large towns like Douma, Arbin , Daraya and so on, you cant supply them with farms. On the other hand Foua and Kafria are basically large villages and much more self sustained. 



> Also, unlike people and defenders of Foua, those IF nutsacks in Ghouta regularly shoot rockets at Damascus.


Foua served as base for raids and artillery shelling against rebel towns since 2011. Now situation turned. And Ghouta was barrel bombed since 2012 long before they got any tiny rockets there.



> They shouldn't expect flowers in return. We all see how Israel goes like a mad dog over few rockets that don't even hit civilian areas, let alone those who actually hit towns. You are not in a position to give a moral lesson here.


The biggest shelling from rebel Ghouta was in February 2015 (after almost 3 years of berrel bombs) when they fired couple dozen 107-mm rockets and some junk self made mortars. Hamas fired hundreds much larger Grad and Fajr rockets and huge amount of 120-mm mortars.



> And BTW, there is no Hezbollah 'barrel'.


Hezbollah has Volcano rockets which are basically an explosive barrel with Grad motor. And helicopter barrels are also used to support each Hezbollah offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## CIS-TRANS

???????? said:


> US is bad, but despite all their wrong doings the only thing the US actually did right is supporting the Syrian people against the genocidel Assad regime.


Rather then fake cheering , Please let me know what U.S have really done for Syrian people. Here Dr Thrax complaining day and night for absence of heavy weapon and blamed it for rebel defeats. Dancing while watching people dying from mountains, That is how US have helped Syrian civilians.



Dr.Thrax said:


> That's literally the same exact argument Zionists use. "Yeah we're bad, but look over there!"
> Resistance axis tards and Zionists are two sides of the same coin, same fallacious reasoning. Neither side care about the people they claim to represent.
> Rebels have committed war crimes, but on a much, much smaller scale than either Assad or ISIS, and most have been condemned by rebel leadership.
> Yes, the United States has committed war crimes. But so have Russia, China, Iran, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, India....every single country with some power on this planet has committed a war crime in some way, albeit all on different scales. Most countries are not ashamed of them, but some are proud of them (Israel, Russia, China, Iran, Saudi gov't to some extent.) To single out a single country is wrong. If you want to be hypocritical, go ahead and single them out. If you don't, pull your head out of your arse and see the reality of the world.


You know what? every country you mentioned have committed war crimes but not against their own country mates, Unlike syrian Rebels all of these countries decides their foreign policies within their system and putting their national interest first rather than fighting and depending on allies which actually want Syrian people suffering. You should have know their internal politics before highlighting their names.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Iranian colonel, Gassim Garib, has been given a one way ticket to hell:*






I bet he took pictures with Qassim Sulaimani...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian Islamists reach out to the U.S., but serious issues remain | Brookings Institution


----------



## Dr.Thrax

CIS-TRANS said:


> Rather then fake cheering , Please let me know what U.S have really done for Syrian people. Here Dr Thrax complaining day and night for absence of heavy weapon and blamed it for rebel defeats. Dancing while watching people dying from mountains, That is how US have helped Syrian civilians.
> 
> 
> You know what? every country you mentioned have committed war crimes but not against their own country mates, Unlike syrian Rebels all of these countries decides their foreign policies within their system and putting their national interest first rather than fighting and depending on allies which actually want Syrian people suffering. You should have know their internal politics before highlighting their names.


Russia killed millions of Russians, Chechens, Tatars, central Asians (Kazakhs, Afghans, etc.); China killed millions of Chinese ("great leap forward"). None of our allies want Syrian people to suffer, especially Turkey, who regularly helps Syrians on a massive scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

The Stream - #StandWithCaesar protest | Facebook


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia killed millions of Russians, Chechens, Tatars, central Asians (Kazakhs, Afghans, etc.); China killed millions of Chinese ("great leap forward"). None of our allies want Syrian people to suffer, especially Turkey, who regularly helps Syrians on a massive scale.



The Syrian sunnis must be very greatful for their 'brethren' joining 'their cause' from all around the world. Alawite areas? Not a scratch. Sunni areas? Piles of rubble. How do you like the 'help' from foreign jihadis now?


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia killed millions of Russians, Chechens, Tatars, central Asians (Kazakhs, Afghans, etc.); China killed millions of Chinese ("great leap forward"). None of our allies want Syrian people to suffer, especially Turkey, who regularly helps Syrians on a massive scale.


Oh, you are highlighting the Chinese civil war but If thats the case then same had happened with Americans in past, and after that period of long instability both nations have emerged as strong regional powers, but as the systematic approach of world have changed now , You cannot satisfy regime change with guns and will have to wait a lot to get legitimate status by permanent members of UN but first you need to oust current regime and rebels are not capable of doing that and even If you will fight generations of war then even their is no guarantee that who will come out as victor of this war..


----------



## الأعرابي

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian colonel, Gassim Garib, has been given a one way ticket to hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he took pictures with Qassim Sulaimani...



One doesn't simply say RIP to a mercenary who bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian colonel, Gassim Garib, has been given a one way ticket to hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he took pictures with Qassim Sulaimani...



Why are the mourners jumping around the coffin and beating their chests like monkeys? A mating ritual or what? Can't they conduct a normal Islamic burial in the "Islamic Republic" of Iran? Weird screaming too.

Is that supposed to be the Sunnah of Prophet Muhammad (saws)? Rest assured that this was not how things worked 1400 years ago in Hijaz during an Islamic burial.

Anyway one less terrorist/murderer/evil person hellbent on spreading misery in Syria in the name of an evil regime and it's imperialism covered under an "Islamic" garb.

This will be the end (eventually) of any Mullah foot soldier in the Arab world. Not even one of the 100's of volcanoes have erupted in regards to animosity against them. Poor Mullah's and their supporters believe that it has reached its zenith. Little do they know, little do they know….They better not test us further. Luckily for them their new friend the US could/would come to their aid IF it ever ends in an all out war. If not they would be doomed. But let them waste billions, people, their pathetically negative reputation etc. further. The Syrians won't ever forgot who prolonged their suffering once the Al-Assad regimes gets removed. There are no IF's here.

In general the "leaderships" of our region are quite something. We could use a few French revolutions. Personally I would not mind it one bit as long as it could be done smoothly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> The Syrian sunnis must be very greatful for their 'brethren' joining 'their cause' from all around the world. Alawite areas? Not a scratch. Sunni areas? Piles of rubble. How do you like the 'help' from foreign jihadis now?


As if that was our fault...
Alawite areas have "not a scratch" because we don't bomb them indiscriminately (most of the time.) We usually pick out military targets because 1.) our main interest is to destroy military infrastructure, not civilian infrastructure and 2.) we don't target civilians on purpose most of the time. Meanwhile, Assad bombs Sunni (and Christian) areas indiscriminately and regularly targets civilians purposefully. 99% of the destruction of infrastructure can be attributed to Assad, not rebels or their foreign allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian colonel, Gassim Garib, has been given a one way ticket to hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he took pictures with Qassim Sulaimani...



Chest beating please. I want to hear it Persians as loud as possible....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

IR-TR said:


> The Syrian sunnis must be very greatful for their 'brethren' joining 'their cause' from all around the world. Alawite areas? Not a scratch. Sunni areas? Piles of rubble. How do you like the 'help' from foreign jihadis now?


First of allm there are some Alawi villages in Hama, Homs and Idlib which were heavily affected + Alawi areas in Damascus.
Secondly, the casualty rate among the Alawis is much higher than among the Sunnis in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian colonel, Gassim Garib, has been given a one way ticket to hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he took pictures with Qassim Sulaimani...


if he is dead make sure he killed many of ibn tayymia followers 



Full Moon said:


> Chest beating please. I want to hear it Persians as loud as possible....


losing one it doesn't matter as long he killed many scumbags

soon you will see that in your home



Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are the mourners jumping around the coffin and beating their chests like monkeys? A mating ritual or what? Can't they conduct a normal Islamic burial in the "Islamic Republic" of Iran? Weird screaming too.
> 
> Is that supposed to be the Sunnah of Prophet Muhammad (saws)? Rest assured that this was not how things worked 1400 years ago in Hijaz during an Islamic burial.
> 
> Anyway one less terrorist/murderer/evil person hellbent on spreading misery in Syria in the name of an evil regime and it's imperialism covered under an "Islamic" garb.
> 
> This will be the end (eventually) of any Mullah foot soldier in the Arab world. Not even one of the 100's of volcanoes have erupted in regards to animosity against them. Poor Mullah's and their supporters believe that it has reached its zenith. Little do they know, little do they know….They better not test us further. Luckily for them their new friend the US could/would come to their aid IF it ever ends in an all out war. If not they would be doomed. But let them waste billions, people, their pathetically negative reputation etc. further. The Syrians won't ever forgot who prolonged their suffering once the Al-Assad regimes gets removed. There are no IF's here.
> 
> In general the "leaderships" of our region are quite something. We could use a few French revolutions. Personally I would not mind it one bit as long as it could be done smoothly.


we are not afraid of death we welcome it like imam hussain welcomed death in karbala


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> if he is dead make sure he killed many of ibn tayymia followers
> 
> 
> losing one it doesn't matter as long he killed many scumbags
> 
> soon you will see that in your home



You mean many civilian Syrians (Muslim as Christian), Salman.

He is not fighting for an "Islamic" regime but an evil, corrupt and murderers un-Islamic regime that gives Islam an terribly bad name like certain other regimes and so-called "Islamic" groups in the region.

Not only that he is at the same time aiding the filthy Al-Assad regime whose crimes I don't have to explain to any person that has followed this conflict or knew about his regime before the conflict.

See what? Nothing in KSA (regardless of what happens) can be as violent and long-standing as what we have seen in Iraq for decades or see right now in Syria. Trust me on that one. The most unstable country for the past many years on the Peninsula has been beautiful Yemen but even they have come nowhere near the casualties in for instance Iraq. Let alone Syria. Not even Libya.

Also I would guess that at least 50% of all Daesh sympathizers (real ones) in KSA have long ago went to Syria and Iraq and either been killed or defected and now repent. Mostly all youth in the age group of 16-30 years. I am personally very happy that the filth has been killed. I hope all of them go abroad to fight Al-Assad and Mullah backed terrorist groups. Let filth kill each other and not civilians.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> we are not afraid of death we welcome it like imam hussain welcomed death in karbala



Who are "we"? Are you a Wilayat al-Faqih cult follower that is about to go to fight for the Al-Assad butcher to "protect" an imaginary shrine that is actually located in CAIRO, EGYPT?

The ordinary Shia in Iran is a coward. Iranians are all talk mostly. Even most Iranians admit this. They like to talk big but rarely act upon their words. Arab are much more direct and sincere on this front. Now, don't start talking about the Iraq-Iran war. That was an invasion of their country and resistance was to be expected (every country would do the same) and even back then it were the Iranian Arabs that were the most heroic ones by large. We are talking about something else. This conflict has another nature.

In an all-out war against Arabs and Sunnis they won't stand a chance. Neither in terms of numbers (obvious) or religious motivation. Nothing is as effective as religious motivation on a battlefield really. Forget nationalism.

You think that DAESH would be as successful if it was a Ba'athi organization? Or composed of some Farsi nationalists? Wake up buddy, religion remains the best tool for such "adventures" Especially in the ME of course. Much less so in other less religious areas of the world.

What is even funnier here is that the same Al-Assad that is now a "champion" in the fight against Islamism is heavily dependent on Shia Islamists from the region and before the conflict in Syria began he was flooding Iraq with extremists. Yet brainless Iraqi Shia Arabs support him because he is a "Shia" (he can't even pray) and because the Mullah's in Iran support him. Oh, wait the Shia Twelver Marja considered Alawites to be kuffars until recently when they became "halal" due to politics.

This region is a joke. When will people wake up? Everyone is laughing at this region and using it as tissue. "Resistance" Iran is no different. Forever under the mercy of the West. One wrong calculation and the master will tighten the rope. Too much barking and he will sanction you and make you poorer than Angola (Iran). Sad but truth. But let the Farsi clowns here bark about their "might". Westerners are laughing as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are the mourners jumping around the coffin and beating their chests like monkeys? A mating ritual or what? Can't they conduct a normal Islamic burial in the "Islamic Republic" of Iran? Weird screaming too.
> 
> Is that supposed to be the Sunnah of Prophet Muhammad (saws)? Rest assured that this was not how things worked 1400 years ago in Hijaz during an Islamic burial.
> 
> Anyway one less terrorist/murderer/evil person hellbent on spreading misery in Syria in the name of an evil regime and it's imperialism covered under an "Islamic" garb.
> 
> This will be the end (eventually) of any Mullah foot soldier in the Arab world. Not even one of the 100's of volcanoes have erupted in regards to animosity against them. Poor Mullah's and their supporters believe that it has reached its zenith. Little do they know, little do they know….They better not test us further. Luckily for them their new friend the US could/would come to their aid IF it ever ends in an all out war. If not they would be doomed. But let them waste billions, people, their pathetically negative reputation etc. further. The Syrians won't ever forgot who prolonged their suffering once the Al-Assad regimes gets removed. There are no IF's here.
> 
> In general the "leaderships" of our region are quite something. We could use a few French revolutions. Personally I would not mind it one bit as long as it could be done smoothly.


French-style revolutions are fundamentally not smooth. Syria is having a French-style revolution, gone horribly wrong (foreign interventions, etc.), the positive effects of which won't be seen until several decades from now, at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> French-style revolutions are fundamentally not smooth. Syria is having a French-style revolution, gone horribly wrong (foreign interventions, etc.), the positive effects of which won't be seen until several decades from now, at least.



What I meant with "French revolution" was a swift removal of the leadership. If you ask me leadership is one of the major problems of the MENA region and one of the main culprits of the current status quo and all its ills. Be it religious fundamentalism or lack of progress.

A society cannot develop accordingly in a confined space. Europe's relevance in the world (minus Romans and ancient Greeks) began when certain movements/changes in the society were given room to blossom in. Although it most often did not occur peacefully but those movements/societal changes eventually prevailed and were not rejected by the leadership of the time but adopted and later even encouraged by them (Age of Enlightenment etc.)

In the MENA anything that goes against the status quo (a status quo created by regimes and not so much the society around them) is doomed to fail regardless of what it is. That's a HUGE problem for progress. Absolute dogmas (much like the rule itself) are ruling and just challenging them is a crime itself. If I published this post in your average MENA country I would likely be in trouble if I was a public figure/had a certain influence or merely was an average JOE in the most extreme cases depending on the context.

Not every revolution ended up as Syria or Libya. The transition in Tunisia for instance went very smoothly and Tunisia is now a model country in the region quite frankly although they have their challenges with extremism/terrorism and the economy. Societal ills are to blame for that. Societal ills that were developed/nurtured during dictatorships.

Similarly the transition in Yemen (from Ali Abdullah Saleh to Hadi) went relatively smoothly in comparison although the revolution was not profound enough to correct the ills of decades of dictatorship, nepotism etc. Time is needed for that hence why transitions are difficult. Especially in a already unstable MENA.

From a pragmatic viewpoint, if Syria, Libya etc. emerge to become democracies and stable countries every drop of blood will be worth it. Freedom never comes for free. I could live with a few years of unrest in KSA if that meant that necessary changes would occur in let's say 5-10 years time instead of 30 years time.

But ok, I am also extremely frustrated/tired with the leadership and to a degree the natives. It's another world for the diaspora.

Speaking about the French Revolution then nobody complained about a few years of unrest (until the accession of Napoléon Bonaparte) as the cornerstone for the France we know today was created back then. Had a French Revolution not taken place the absolute rule would have continued for at least several more decades.

Of course I would prefer to see changes occur peacefully but some rulers in the MENA are willing to kill and do everything to stay in power. I am tired of the sheep like following too. I personally don't owe them anything that a commoner compatriot with the support of the nation could not have accomplished. Rather the opposite, most leaderships in the MENA region (secular, Islamists, republics, monarchies) have done more harm than good although the monarchies have been the most stable countries. That's not to say that they do not have their significant faults.

In short I want to see political reforms. Call it democracy or what you like. The end goal should be for the average man and woman to be able to decide their own future. That's not contrary to Islam, rather the opposite actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> What I meant with "French revolution" was a swift removal of the leadership. If you ask me leadership is one of the major problems of the MENA region and one of the main culprits of the current status quo and all its ills. Be it religious fundamentalism or lack of progress.
> 
> Not every revolution ended up as Syria or Libya. The transition in Tunisia for instance went very smoothly and Tunisia is now a model country in the region quite frankly although they have their challenges with extremism/terrorism and the economy. Societal ills are to blame for that. Societal ills that were developed/nurtured during dictatorships.
> 
> Similarly the transition in Yemen (from Ali Abdullah Saleh to Hadi) went relatively smoothly in comparison although the revolution was not profound enough to correct the ills of decades of dictatorship, nepotism etc. Time is needed for that hence why transitions are difficult. Especially in a already unstable MENA.
> 
> From a pragmatic viewpoint, if Syria, Libya etc. emerge to become democracies and stable countries every drop of blood will be worth it. Freedom never comes for free. I could live with a few years of unrest in KSA if that meant that necessary changes would occur in let's say 5-10 years time instead of 30 years time.
> 
> But ok, I am also extremely frustrated/tired with the leadership and to a degree the natives. It's another world for the diaspora.
> 
> Speaking about the French Revolution then nobody complained about a few years of unrest (until the accession of Napoléon Bonaparte) as the cornerstone for the France we know today was created back then. Had a French Revolution not taken place the absolute rule would have continued for at least several more decades.
> 
> Of course I would prefer to see changes occur peacefully but some rulers in the MENA are willing to kill and do everything to stay in power. I am tired of the sheep like following too. I personally don't owe them anything that a commoner compatriot with the support of the nation could not have accomplished. Rather the opposite, most leaderships in the MENA region (secular, Islamists, republics, monarchies) have done more harm than good although the monarchies have been the most stable countries. That's not to say that they do not have their significant faults.
> 
> In short I want to see political reforms. Call it democracy or what you like. The end goal should be for the average man and woman to be able to decide their own future. That's not contrary to Islam, rather the opposite actually.


Eh.. Lets just say I respectfully disagree on some things.. I'm for reforms through the system and only through the system. I don't know about others but when it comes to my own country, I consider those who incite violence in order to achieve some perceived 'reforms' simply traitors. The goal of every responsible citizen should be to contribute to the prosperity of his/her country rather than to deteriorating its stability. The end goal for me is a stable country where people have the right to decent employment opportunities, basic human rights, peace of mind, increased quality of life (proper public services, medical services, etc.) All this can be achieved without lawless insurgency, and it's almost never over in 5-10 years. Once lawlessness is the norm, it's very hard for things to stabilize, and especially if you're talking about Saudi Arabia (Iran would revel in the news that KSA is in turmoil and would immediately start their usual strategy of arming and inciting their locals proxies to kill and kill..) Very messy stuff. Reform takes smart strategy by working within the system and not by destroying the whole system and letting enemies achieve their goals on your land. Besides, there's such a thing as destructive 'democracy', but that's only a personal opinion of mine. Look forward to your response lol..


One more point: I believe we should try to make a better future for our children and grandchildren and not necessarily our descendents hundreds of years from now.


----------



## manlion

*ISIS Offensive in Al-Hasakah Ends Miserably: 1,200 Militants Trapped Inside the City*

Three weeks after launching their large-scale offensive in the provincial capital of the Al-Hasakah Governorate, the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) has found itself encircled by the Syrian Armed Forces at the eastern (Al-Nishwa) and northern flanks; meanwhile, the predominately Kurdish “People’s Protection Units” control the the western and southern flanks.

With no outlet to retreat, the terrorist group has an estimated 1,200 combatants stuck inside the provincial capital with scarce provisions to muster up a counter-assault, leaving them at the mercy of the Syrian Armed Forces and the YPG fighters assaulting their positions from all sides.

To make matters worse for the ISIS militants, the Syrian Armed Forces and the YPG are involved in a cold war style battle to take control of as much territory as they can before the other arrives; this has worked out well for the YPG, as they have taken control of large swathes of territory with little resistance from the terrorist group.

ISIS Offensive in Al-Hasakah Ends Miserably: 1,200 Militants Trapped Inside the City

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> Eh.. Lets just say I respectfully disagree on some things.. I'm for reforms through the system and only through the system. I don't know about others but when it comes to my own country, I consider those who incite violence in order to achieve some perceived 'reforms' simply traitors. The goal of every responsible citizen should be to contribute to the prosperity of his/her country rather than to deteriorating its stability. The end goal for me is a stable country where people have the right to decent employment opportunities, basic human rights, peace of mind, increased quality of life (proper public services, medical services, etc.) All this can be achieved without lawless insurgency, and it's almost never over in 5-10 years. Once lawlessness is the norm, it's very hard for things to stabilize, and especially if you're talking about Saudi Arabia (Iran would revel in the news that KSA is in turmoil and would immediately start their usual strategy of arming and inciting their locals proxies to kill and kill..) Very messy stuff. Reform takes smart strategy by working within the system and not by destroying the whole system and letting enemies achieve their goals on your land. Besides, there's such a thing as destructive 'democracy', but that's only a personal opinion of mine. Look forward to your response lol..



I don't advocate insurgency or violence against despotic regimes that are unwilling to change at all costs but historically such endeavors were more often than not needed to remove them.

Take Syria as an example. Where opponents of the Al-Assad regime (of all ideologies) supposed to look at his despotic regime's conduct passively all while the regime was killing them and their loved ones? When do you draw the line?

Were/are all peoples of the MENA not in their full right to demonstrate/demand certain universal rights in their own countries at first through peaceful means? I certainly think so.

I consider most of the current regimes in the MENA region to be by large oppressive regimes. Regimes that hinder progressive thinking and development to a very large degree. The sooner most of them either reform or are removed (preferably peacefully as I wrote) the better.

What are the chances of a genuine prospect of real, necessary and profound changes in the MENA in the near future? Peaceful that is? Of course gradually it will occur but how long can we afford to wait? Hell even North Korea has moved forward since for instance 20 years ago although those are tiny baby steps. Insignificant in other words.

What's the point of "saving" a country from a few years of unrest (it's not like our populations are decreasing even during Syria's civil war the population has been increasing if we look past external refugees) when the needed reforms can occur after the end of the unrest (mostly this always happens - take a look at even Iraq of all countries) when the alternative is 50 years of "safe" baby steps? When the reforms are finally completed under this approach that country x or y will be lightyears behind the remaining world.

Totalitarianism, authoritarianism and unbreakable isms are IMO the biggest obstacles to prosperity in the region. They are in my view and many others also the main reason for the increase of fundamentalism. Of course there are many other causes too and it's not just black and white (it hardly ever is) but yes I do believe that non-authoritarian/pluralistic regimes and not autocratic ones are the way forward if you want to see progress at the end of the tunnel. I am by no means a blind follower of regimes.

A big mistake in my view is when people from the region are unwilling to challenge the status quo in any shape or form (I am not talking about violence here) but just conclude that "dictatorship x or y" are at least "my" dictatorship x or y so I have to support them. After all everyone else is doing so. Nah, I don't like that mentality one bit. In fact I despise it and it's a big problem in the Arab world IMO. Of course I am talking about the worst regimes here but in general most of them have traces of such rule.

I don't support the Syrian opposition because I am an Islamist (I am not) but because a possibly free and democratic Syria might force nearby Arab countries to reform. Aside from Al-Assad being a murderous despot that no sane person should support regardless of others being bad or just as bad. You don't have to pick between shitty options you are allowed to refrain from picking one at all. I have chosen to side with the lesser evil in my eyes.
Of course also due to the alternative (continued Pro-Mullah rule). Clearly the so-called "Arab Spring" has been a big failure so far with the exception of Tunisia but that's a discussion for another day.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't advocate insurgency or violence against despotic regimes that are unwilling to change at all costs but historically such endeavors were more often than not needed to remove them.
> 
> Take Syria as an example. Where opponents of the Al-Assad regime (of all ideologies) supposed to look at his despotic regime's conduct passively all while the regime was killing them and their loved ones? When do you draw the line?
> 
> Were/are all peoples of the MENA not in their full right to demonstrate/demand certain universal rights in their own countries at first through peaceful means? I certainly think so.
> 
> I consider most of the current regimes in the MENA region to be by large oppressive regimes. Regimes that hinder progressive. The sooner most of them either reform or are removed (preferably peacefully as I wrote) the better.
> 
> What are the chances of a genuine prospect of real, necessary and profound changes in the MENA in the near future? Peaceful that is? Of course gradually it will occur but how long can we afford to wait? Hell even North Korea has moved forward since for instance 20 years ago although those are tiny baby steps. Insignificant in other words.
> 
> What's the point of "saving" a country from a few years of unrest (it's not like our populations are decreasing even during Syria's civil war the population has been increasing if we look past external refugees) when the needed reforms can occur after the end of the unrest (mostly this always happens - take a look at even Iraq of all countries) when the alternative is 50 years of "safe" stagnation? When the reforms are completed under this approach that country x or y will be lightyears behind the remaining world.
> 
> Totalitarianism, authoritarianism and unbreakable isms are IMO the biggest obstacles to prosperity in the region. They are in my view and many others also the main reason for the increase of fundamentalism. Of course there are many other causes too and it's not just black and white (it hardly ever is) but yes I do believe that non-authoritarian/pluralistic regimes and not autocratic ones are the way forward if you want to see progress at the end of the tunnel. I am by no means a blind follower of regimes.
> 
> A big mistake in my view is when people from the region are unwilling to challenge the status quo in any shape or form (I am not talking about violence here) but just conclude that "dictatorship x or y" are at least "my" dictatorship x or y so I have to support them. After all everyone else is doing so. Nah, I don't like that one bit.


There was a red line and the Syrian regime crossed it many times. In cases like Syria is where a revolution is warranted (and needed) but most Arab countries are not like Syria in that respect. Are there any gulf countries or North African ones that allow criminal, sectarian gangs roam free to kill, steal, and rape wherever they like? No. This was only done by the barbaric Assad regime. Is the Egyptian government responding to insurgency with un-proportionate and indiscriminate bombing? No, I don't think so. Syria is an outlier. My breaking point (where I would join a revolution) is if my government is doing those above things. Otherwise, at least for me, this revolution business sounds a lot like shooting myself in the foot, counterproductive. 

Please excuse my late response, I just saw a huge *** spider in my room which I had to promptly hunt down and kill or I'd have nightmares for the night (probably still will lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> There was a red line and the Syrian regime crossed it many times. In cases like Syria is where a revolution is warranted (and needed) but most Arab countries are not like Syria in that respect. Are there any gulf countries or North African ones that allow criminal, sectarian gangs roam free to kill, steal, and rape wherever they like? No. This was only done by the barbaric Assad regime. Is the Egyptian government responding to insurgency with un-proportionate and indiscriminate bombing? No, I don't think so. Syria is an outlier. My breaking point (where I would join a revolution) is if my government is doing those above things. Otherwise, at least for me, this revolution business sounds a lot like shooting myself in the foot, counterproductive.
> 
> Please excuse my late response, I just saw a huge *** spider in my room which I had to promptly hunt down and kill or I'd have nightmares for the night (probably still will lol)



Of course the Syrian regime is an exception here. My point is that most regimes in the region are despotic (too various degrees obviously) and I find most of them counterproductive to the progress that I want to see in the region. I have written throughout the entire debate that a peaceful transition is obviously the preferred option but sometimes this is not possible. You have to fight for your rights. Other than that I think that we don't disagree that much and I think that I have written too much about this topic already, lol.

Did it look like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Of course the Syrian regime is an exception here. My point is that most regimes in the region are despotic (too various degrees obviously) and I find most of them counterproductive to the progress that I want to see in the region. I have written throughout the entire debate that a peaceful transition is obviously the preferred option but sometimes this is not possible. You have to fight for your rights. Other than that I think that we don't disagree that much and I think that I have written too much about this topic already, lol.
> 
> Did it look like this?


More like this actually.. And very fast.. Why do they even exist? Lol






Also: anti roach spray does NOT work on spiders, nor does hitting them with a blunt object for six times. Getting off topic lol. I'll stop.


----------



## IR-TR

500 said:


> First of allm there are some Alawi villages in Hama, Homs and Idlib which were heavily affected + Alawi areas in Damascus.
> Secondly, the casualty rate among the Alawis is much higher than among the Sunnis in Syria.



BS about the casualty rate. Perhaps relatively.


----------



## Antaréss

Eid mubarak to everyone, do you remember the '_massacre_' of *Ishtabraq* ?

*#Idlib: Twenty-Six Alawite Civilians were Exchanged with Some Female Detainees*




*Summary :*
The *N*ational *D*efence *F*orces (*NDF*) and *Jabhat Ansar Al-Deen* have exchanged hostages a *week ago*, twenty-six *Alawite* civilians from the village of *Ishtabraq* were let free, including children, women and elders after *Jabhat Ansar Al-Deen* had refused to let them leave the village before.
*Jabhat Ansar Al-Deen* (along with *Jabhat Al-Nusra)*, are supposed to be the worst allies. I personally don't support any of them, in case anyone wonders what would they do to *Alawite* civilians if they fall in their hands, this may help you.

Back then, when they got into *Ishtabraq*, *Assad*'s men fled with some civilians and the others were left behind, the state TV alleged that they '_killed_' the children, '_tortured_' the women, and '_massacred_' everyone who was left behind, I've posted a single image which showed some children while there was a video in which *Jabhat Ansar Al-Deen* replied to the regime :

*#Rewind: Terrorists While 'Torturing' the Alawite Children in Ishtabraq*
- *April 28th, 2015*




You don't even need to read anything, *it's easy to figure out whether a child is scared*.
There are so many massacres committed by the regime, compare it to the *Houla massacre*, for example :

*Terrorists make the Alawite children smile in 2015*, *while the moderate regime scared the Sunni children that they got their trousers wet (**if you had seen the photos | videos**) and killed them in 2012*.
Or compare it to *Aisha*, the 5-year-old tissue seller who panicked when she saw a *Turkish* policeman for thinking he is a '_resister_' (here).
Making *Alawite* children smile is terrorism, killing *Sunni* children is '_resistance_'.
I found this while I was reading about *Shiite Islam* yesterday :


> *Imam Ali's (AS) last will to his sons Imam Hasan (AS) and Imam Hussain (AS) following a fatal blow on his head during morning prayers by Ibn Muljim (A Kharijite):*
> My advice to you is to be conscious of Allah and steadfast in your religion. Do not yearn for the world, and do not be seduced by it. Do not resent anything you have missed in it. Proclaim the truth; work for the next world. *Oppose the oppressor and support the oppressed*.
> 
> *Source:* Shia.Org


That's unlike :




An oppressor is an old man who survives the barrel bomb attacks, or an old man who had lost few teeth while he was trying to eat the *Shiite* children, or the lost shrine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Saif al-Arab, whenever I leave for a while, I come back to see the *Shiites* debating whether *Syrians*, *Iraqis*, *Lebanese*, *Egyptians*..etc (and coming soon, *Saudi Arabians*) are *Arabs* or not, the only reason I could find so far is :
Less Arabs = Less Sayyids & Sayyidas = Less Khums
They just don't want to pay us any Khums. They'd rather give it to the wannabe *Papa Smurf* .

However, I hope you stop taking part in racism, they aren't offending the *Arabs* and you aren't offending the *Persians*, the only people who got offended were the *Africans* (regardless of their faith, countries, age or gender). Although they won't tell you about it.

Does anyone have any idea who was @Jaws of the Lion ?, why did they ban him ?
Could it be @Syrian Lion with another account ?, maybe .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaws of the Lion knew English better than Syrian Lion (from what I remember,) and Syrian lion isn't banned so I don't see why he would make another account.

Infographic on the killing of civilians in Syria (In Ramadan):




1,320 killed by regime.
312 killed by ISIS.
29 killed by rebels.
20 killed by coalition.
8 killed by Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaws of the Lion knew English better than Syrian Lion (from what I remember,) and Syrian lion isn't banned so I don't see why he would make another account.
> 
> Infographic on the killing of civilians in Syria (In Ramadan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,320 killed by regime.
> 312 killed by ISIS.
> 29 killed by rebels.
> 20 killed by coalition.
> 8 killed by Kurds.


Don't forget the side note that says any militant that SAA kill is considered a civilian.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Antaréss

Excellent post as usual sister. I wish you and your family a blessed Eid al-Fitr and holidays and may we soon see peace in Syria. We should completely ignore the few Farsi trouble makers that meddle in Arab affairs that they have no clue about or business with. They are irrelevant too but this is the internet after all.
The reason why such issues are even discussed in the first place is because one of the uneducated clowns is disrespecting the peaceful community of Afro-Arabs that exist in the Arab world. Our African friends here who are either users or read this thread know what is going on.

Most genuine Shia Arabs, Arabs as non-Arabs know that the support for the Al-Assad butcher regime has nothing to do with religion but simple geopolitics. They should not even dare or attempt to link their motives to the actions of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

JEskandari said:


> Don't forget the side note that says any militant that SAA kill is considered a civilian.


This is strictly civilian death toll. If you want to debate with their claims, why don't you go on the ground? Not that you would be convinced at the suffering of people, anyway...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> This is strictly civilian death toll. If you want to debate with their claims, why don't you go on the ground? Not that you would be convinced at the suffering of people, anyway...



Did you pull that civilian death toll out of the *** of a flying horse?


----------



## Hell NO

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaws of the Lion knew English better than Syrian Lion (from what I remember,) and Syrian lion isn't banned so I don't see why he would make another account.
> 
> Infographic on the killing of civilians in Syria (In Ramadan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,320 killed by regime.
> 312 killed by ISIS.
> 29 killed by rebels.
> 20 killed by coalition.
> 8 killed by Kurds.


Poor rebels didn't kill anyone I wonder why is that maybe because they use March mellow bullets.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaws of the Lion knew English better than Syrian Lion (from what I remember,) and Syrian lion isn't banned so I don't see why he would make another account.
> 
> Infographic on the killing of civilians in Syria (In Ramadan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,320 killed by regime.
> 312 killed by ISIS.
> 29 killed by rebels.
> 20 killed by coalition.
> 8 killed by Kurds.



Source: Syrian '_Revolution_' Assembly. 
This infographic and its source is as credible as, let's say, *toilet paper*. It's only of use for 'rebel' propagandists on internet.

The funniest part is, innocent terrorists of Islamic Front, Nus-Rats and FSA have not killed one single civilian. Good guy "rebels". 

This infographic is enough to know the credibility of the junk you tell me by quoting every single post of mine in this thread to say something.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> Did you pull that civilian death toll out of the *** of a flying horse?


Well, if SNHR and LCC (people on the ground) are a flying horse, then yes, I did pull this out of a flying horse.



Hell NO said:


> Poor rebels didn't kill anyone I wonder why is that maybe because they use March mellow bullets.


All killed by rebels were killed by shelling. Much better than Egyptian Army who slaughter civilians in Sinai for being "terrorists."



Serpentine said:


> Source: Syrian '_Revolution_' Assembly.
> This infographic and its source is as credible as, let's say, *toilet paper*. It's only of use for 'rebel' propagandists on internet.
> 
> The funniest part is, innocent terrorists of Islamic Front, Nus-Rats and FSA have not killed one single civilian. Good guy "rebels".
> 
> This infographic is enough to know the credibility of the junk you tell me by quoting every single post of mine in this thread to say something.


Their source is the LCC and SNHR. People on the ground, like Syrians. The people you slaughter. Much more credible than glorious 100 million strong Hezbollah being defeated by 20 terrorists in Zabadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Their source is the LCC and SNHR. People on the ground, like Syrians. The people you slaughter. Much more credible than glorious 100 million strong Hezbollah being defeated by 20 terrorists in Zabadani.



Don't change the subject by bringing up lame jokes. First of all, operation for Zabadani is not over, SAA and Hezbollah are pounding terrorists in the city and starving them for now, since they refused to surrender, they don't want to lose much forces in a useless urban warfare, while they can break their morale by giving them a slow death. There is nowhere they can run to and they are being bombed until the last of them. And there is (or there was) at least 2000 of them in the city.

Secondly, yes, I actually gave your source more credit than it deserves, otherwise, even toilet paper is more credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, if SNHR and LCC (people on the ground) are a flying horse, then yes, I did pull this out of a flying horse.
> 
> 
> All killed by rebels were killed by shelling. Much better than Egyptian Army who slaughter civilians in Sinai for being "terrorists."
> 
> 
> Their source is the LCC and SNHR. People on the ground, like Syrians. The people you slaughter. Much more credible than glorious 100 million strong Hezbollah being defeated by 20 terrorists in Zabadani.



SOHR is anti-Assad propaganda. Some rat exile in London is your source? Come on.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

everybody is killing everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Don't change the subject by bringing up lame jokes. First of all, operation for Zabadani is not over, SAA and Hezbollah are pounding terrorists in the city and starving them for now, since they refused to surrender, they don't want to lose much forces in a useless urban warfare, while they can break their morale by giving them a slow death. There is nowhere they can run to and they are being bombed until the last of them. And there is (or there was) at least 2000 of them in the city.
> 
> Secondly, yes, I actually gave your source more credit than it deserves, otherwise, even toilet paper is more credible.


But wasn't Zabadani supposed to be a swift victory against the small amount of terrorists in the town? Hahaha. And btw, morale will never break, Sunnis are not Shias, our morale doesn't break if we are under siege, it's only stronger. Look at Yarmouk, Ghouta, Darayya, Jobar, etc.
Speaking of which, 520 barrel bombs and 500+ missiles have been fired on Zabadani, resulting in dozens of civilian casualties along with a lot of damaged infrastructure. Qusayr-style "liberation" - if you can't take the city, flatten it.
I didn't change the subject. SNHR and LCC are much more credible than any regime source, since they're the actual people on the ground. The ones who are getting bombed. They know more than regime keyboard warriors like you.



IR-TR said:


> SOHR is anti-Assad propaganda. Some rat exile in London is your source? Come on.


How about you re-read who I posted as my source?
Let's see...
S*O*HR - Syrian *Observatory* for Human Rights - not what I posted. 1 Man in UK.
S*N*HR - Syrian *Network* for Human Rights - what I posted. Thousands of people on the ground. Work closely with LCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hell NO said:


> Poor rebels didn't kill anyone I wonder why is that maybe because they use March mellow bullets.





Serpentine said:


> Source: Syrian '_Revolution_' Assembly.
> This infographic and its source is as credible as, let's say, *toilet paper*. It's only of use for 'rebel' propagandists on internet.
> 
> The funniest part is, innocent terrorists of Islamic Front, Nus-Rats and FSA have not killed one single civilian. Good guy "rebels".
> 
> This infographic is enough to know the credibility of the junk you tell me by quoting every single post of mine in this thread to say something.


This is Aleppo destruction map:







Rebel areas are hit tenfold heavier than loyalist. So nothing surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> But wasn't Zabadani supposed to be a swift victory against the small amount of terrorists in the town? Hahaha. And btw, morale will never break, Sunnis are not Shias, our morale doesn't break if we are under siege, it's only stronger. Look at Yarmouk, Ghouta, Darayya, Jobar, etc.
> Speaking of which, 520 barrel bombs and 500+ missiles have been fired on Zabadani, resulting in dozens of civilian casualties along with a lot of damaged infrastructure. Qusayr-style "liberation" - if you can't take the city, flatten it.
> I didn't change the subject. SNHR and LCC are much more credible than any regime source, since they're the actual people on the ground. The ones who are getting bombed. They know more than regime keyboard warriors like you.
> 
> 
> How about you re-read who I posted as my source?
> Let's see...
> S*O*HR - Syrian *Observatory* for Human Rights - not what I posted. 1 Man in UK.
> S*N*HR - Syrian *Network* for Human Rights - what I posted. Thousands of people on the ground. Work closely with LCC.



I guess thousands of anti-Assad people make it more authoritative than only a single anti-Assad person.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR-TR said:


> I guess thousands of anti-Assad people make it more authoritative than only a single anti-Assad person.


While SNHR is anti-Assad, they aren't biased. They report on civilian casualties due to rebels as well. So yes, they are much more authoritative than 1 guy, because they are spread out all over the country, and they have unbiased coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622839739293560832
They are all conscripts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622839739293560832
> They are all conscripts.
> View attachment 239017
> View attachment 239018


Those IDs are hilarious - have the Arab revolt flag on them, because ba'athists are "loyal" to Arabs...when in reality they're loyal to Iran, a country not even on there. Not to mention the crappy flag placement that obscures some of the writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Those IDs are hilarious - have the Arab revolt flag on them, because ba'athists are "loyal" to Arabs...when in reality they're loyal to Iran, a country not even on there. Not to mention the crappy flag placement that obscures some of the writing.


I don't think that's the Arab revolt flag, it's the Palestinian flag. Baathists have always used the Palestinian cause to 'legitimize' their own, as absurd as that is.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> I don't think that's the Arab revolt flag, it's the Palestinian flag. Baathists have always used the Palestinian cause to 'legitimize' their own, as absurd as that is.


It's both, Mandate of Palestine adopted the flag of the Arab revolt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's both, Mandate of Palestine adopted the flag of the Arab revolt.


As I understand, this is the Hashemite Arab revolt flag, which both Jordan and Palestine derived their flags from.







Dr.Thrax said:


> It's both, Mandate of Palestine adopted the flag of the Arab revolt.


Btw, this was the flag of mandate of Palestine. Current Palestinian flag is Hashemite in origin, like Syria and Iraq had for a while.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good to see them defeating. True Syrian patriots should not be fighting for the Al-Assad regime but more often than not conscripts (mostly youth) have no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly designed ID's indeed.
> 
> It's the flag of the Ba'ath Party.
> 
> Flag of the Ba'ath Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Ba'ath Party's flag. The Palestinian flag is based on the flag of the Arab Revolt. Almost identical. Only the propositions are slightly different.
> 
> The Arab Revolt flag is not a Hashemite flag. It's a newly created flag based on past Pan-Arab colors.
> 
> The *Pan-Arab colors* are black, white, green and red. Individually, each of the four Pan-Arab colors were intended to represent a certain Arab dynasty, or era.[4] The black was the color of the banner of Muhammad and the Rashidun Caliphate; white was used by the Umayyad Caliphate; green was used by the Fatimid Caliphate; and red was the flag held by the Khawarij.[5] The four colors derived their potency from a verse by 14th century Iraqi poet Safi Al-Din Al-Hilli: « White are our acts, black our battles, green our fields, and red our swords ».[6]
> 
> Palestinian flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hmm.. Nonetheless, the Arab revolt flag is indeed Hashemite even though it was inspired by pan Arab colors, it was raised by non other than the Hashemites and their forces.

The red shahada (correction: shahadatayn) flag was also raised during the Arab revolt but it sort of disappeared after that, only to resurface in 2015.

As a counter to Da'esh scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622839739293560832
> They are all conscripts.
> View attachment 239017
> View attachment 239018



Good to see them defecting. True Syrian patriots should not be fighting for the Al-Assad regime but more often than not conscripts (mostly youth) have no choice.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Those IDs are hilarious - have the Arab revolt flag on them, because ba'athists are "loyal" to Arabs...when in reality they're loyal to Iran, a country not even on there. Not to mention the crappy flag placement that obscures some of the writing.



Poorly designed ID's indeed.

It's the flag of the Ba'ath Party.

Flag of the Ba'ath Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Ahmed Jo said:


> I don't think that's the Arab revolt flag, it's the Palestinian flag. Baathists have always used the Palestinian cause to 'legitimize' their own, as absurd as that is.



It's the Ba'ath Party's flag. The Palestinian flag is based on the flag of the Arab Revolt. Almost identical. Only the propositions are slightly different.

Palestinian flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Arab Revolt flag is not a Hashemite flag. It's a newly created flag based on past Pan-Arab colors.

The *Pan-Arab colors* are black, white, green and red. Individually, each of the four Pan-Arab colors were intended to represent a certain Arab dynasty, or era.[4] The black was the color of the banner of Muhammad and the Rashidun Caliphate; white was used by the Umayyad Caliphate; green was used by the Fatimid Caliphate; and red was the flag held by the Khawarij.[5] The four colors derived their potency from a verse by 14th century Iraqi poet Safi Al-Din Al-Hilli: « White are our acts, black our battles, green our fields, and red our swords ».[6]

Pan-Arab colors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P.S: The Abbasid Caliphate (longest ruling caliphate and second biggest in history after the Umayyad Caliphate) used black as their color too.

Hashemites have various symbols and used various flags throughout the time.

This is the traditional banner of Hijazi Hashemites, now also used by Jordan for obvious reasons.







*In a press statement and a Facebook post, the Royal Court said the flag has been the banner of the Hashemite family for centuries. With its original dark red colour pattern, the banner was first hoisted by Al Sharif Abu Nami in 1515, and then raised by Prince Abdullah in 1920, as he led his soldiers to Maan during the Great Arab Revolt.*

King presents Hashemite flag to Jordan Armed Forces | Jordan Times





That specific flag is 500 years old. Other ones were used in the past as well.

@Ahmed Jo

Posted the post again as I was editing it while I already had posted it and you did not quote the finished product so to speak, lol.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Hmm.. Nonetheless, the Arab revolt flag is indeed Hashemite even though it was inspired by pan Arab colors, it was raised by non other than the Hashemites and their forces.
> 
> The red shahada (correction: shahadatayn) flag was also raised during the Arab revolt but it sort of disappeared after that, only to resurface in 2015.
> 
> As a counter to Da'esh scum.



Yes, never said otherwise. It was used by the Hashemites because they led the successful Arab revolt. The flag itself (flag of the Arab Revolt) is a 100 year old flag. Hashemites used many different flags before among the ones the 500 year old flag I have posted above and which has now been adopted by Jordan as an official flag too.

I should know this history better than most.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Analyzed CC strikes data:






4273 strikes total

over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS
over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS
0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> 4273 strikes total
> 
> over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS
> over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
> ~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
> ~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
> less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS
> 0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad



That officially shows what intentions 'U.S.' led coalition has in these countries. It certainly isn't about to destroy ISIS. You (people?) are fine and happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

Mussana said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Ur reasons to ban me were pathetic to say the least.
> If u people can't handle the facts that were provided with reference nos. in response to someone labeling baseless allegations against the whole Muslim community , then the moderators over here must clearly state that Muslims are not allowed to defend themselves no matter what some members level against them for with every passing day this forum looks more like a
> PERSIAN DEFENSE FORUM
> instead of
> Pakistan Defense forum.
> 
> please use ur powers as moderators fairly



sometime i feel that Irfan Baloch was look like a biased moderator

moderator should be a neutral person


----------



## T-55

Syrian Air Force Pounds ISIS at Palmyra: Over 90 Airstrikes Reported in East Homs
Hezbollah Lays a Huge Ambush in Al-Zabadani: Over 40 Militants Reportedly Killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good to see them defecting. True Syrian patriots should not be fighting for the Al-Assad regime but more often than not conscripts (mostly youth) have no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Poorly designed ID's indeed.
> 
> It's the flag of the Ba'ath Party.
> 
> Flag of the Ba'ath Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Ba'ath Party's flag. The Palestinian flag is based on the flag of the Arab Revolt. Almost identical. Only the propositions are slightly different.
> 
> Palestinian flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Arab Revolt flag is not a Hashemite flag. It's a newly created flag based on past Pan-Arab colors.
> 
> The *Pan-Arab colors* are black, white, green and red. Individually, each of the four Pan-Arab colors were intended to represent a certain Arab dynasty, or era.[4] The black was the color of the banner of Muhammad and the Rashidun Caliphate; white was used by the Umayyad Caliphate; green was used by the Fatimid Caliphate; and red was the flag held by the Khawarij.[5] The four colors derived their potency from a verse by 14th century Iraqi poet Safi Al-Din Al-Hilli: « White are our acts, black our battles, green our fields, and red our swords ».[6]
> 
> Pan-Arab colors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> P.S: The Abbasid Caliphate (longest ruling caliphate and second biggest in history after the Umayyad Caliphate) used black as their color too.
> 
> Hashemites have various symbols and used various flags throughout the time.
> 
> This is the traditional banner of Hijazi Hashemites, now also used by Jordan for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In a press statement and a Facebook post, the Royal Court said the flag has been the banner of the Hashemite family for centuries. With its original dark red colour pattern, the banner was first hoisted by Al Sharif Abu Nami in 1515, and then raised by Prince Abdullah in 1920, as he led his soldiers to Maan during the Great Arab Revolt.*
> 
> King presents Hashemite flag to Jordan Armed Forces | Jordan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That specific flag is 500 years old. Other ones were used in the past as well.
> 
> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> 
> 
> I should know this history better than most.



Why is that man so short?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> That officially shows what intentions 'U.S.' led coalition has in these countries. It certainly isn't about to destroy ISIS. You (people?) are fine and happy with it.


No one really knows the US's motive for actually doing anything (maybe just trying to cover their arses + get Iraqi support), but the USAF has a very, very strict engagement policy. Kurds on the ground would rather have French or British AFs covering them, because they'll bomb just about anything they are told to (similar to most other "professional" AFs who seem to not care.) Despite all the casualties coalition has done, if USAF had not had its strict engagement policy, thousands of civilians would have died by now.



T-55 said:


> Syrian Air Force Pounds ISIS at Palmyra: Over 90 Airstrikes Reported in East Homs
> Hezbollah Lays a Huge Ambush in Al-Zabadani: Over 40 Militants Reportedly Killed


Using Al-Masdar as a source...you must be new here.

Rebels have stepped up shelling on Fua'a and Kufraya (and seems like they're hitting military targets now), and they've started advancing. As for your claims of 60,000 civilians in those two enclaves @Serpentine, most civilians evacuated with army in Idlib, but some still remain, and some of them (4 women at least) died due to rebel shelling. There were never 60,000 in those towns btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*In new sign of Assad’s troubles, Syria’s Druze turn away from president*




BEIRUT — During four years of civil war, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad could count on the country’s Druze to keep quiet. Like other religious minorities, the Druze community tended to back the strongman, fearing their fate could be worse under the rebels, who are mostly Sunni Muslims.

Recently, however, the Druze have been defying Assad's government. Many are refusing compulsory military service. Increasingly, Druze spiritual leaders are criticizing the embattled president and urging their community to adopt a neutral stance in the conflict.

The Druze are a tiny group in Syria — about 700,000 people in a country with a pre-war population of 24 million. But their pivot away from Assad is a sign of the mounting difficulties facing the authoritarian ruler as the war drags on.

In northwestern Syria, a coalition of rebels known as the Army of Conquest has made startling advances in recent months. Along the southern border with Jordan and in more central areas like Palmyra, other opposition groups including the Islamic State have pushed deeper into government-held territory. Now, analysts and many Syrians speculate that Assad’s hold on power is slipping.

_[Assad’s regime is at increasing risk amid surge of rebel attacks]_

Druze leaders do not portray their shift as a total break with Assad. Most Druze have refrained from joining the rebels, fearing that their ranks are filled with radical Sunni Islamists.

But analysts say the Druze population’s changing attitude is significant because religious minorities have formed an important part of Assad’s base, with many of their members serving in the military and government-run paramilitary groups. Assad belongs to a minority Muslim group, the Alawites, in this majority Sunni Muslim nation.

“What the Druze are showing is that groups that have been in the regime's orbit are feeling they're on their own in this war, that they can't rely on the government,” said Andrew Tabler, a Middle East expert at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy.

The Druze are a small but influential community spread across Syria, Israel and Lebanon. Their faith, which dates to the 11th century, includes elements found in Islam, Christianity and Buddhism, and they have long been targets of extremist Muslims. Known as tough mountain dwellers, the Druze have a history of rebellions, including revolts against their former Ottoman and colonial French rulers. In Syria, most of them reside in Sweida, a province south of the capital, Damascus, that borders Jordan.

The Druze are not a monolith; after the uprising against Assad began in 2011, some joined the rebels. But the majority have remained effectively aligned with Assad.

Over the last year, however, the Druze have become increasingly disillusioned with Assad as the war has taken a growing toll on the population and in particular on the armed forces. More than 230,000 people have died in the conflict.

The Druze have bristled at the government's campaign to shore up the army — which has included large-scale mobilizations of reservists and mass arrests of draft-dodgers. Large numbers of Druze have refused military service, according to analysts. That has deprived the military of manpower at a critical moment.

Desertions and draft-dodging are also increasing among other minorities that usually side with the government, such as Christians and Alawites, an offshoot of Shiite Islam.

The Druze, as well as other minorities, are increasingly nervous that the government will be unable — and perhaps unwilling — to protect them from the advancing rebels.

In Sweida, a Druze spiritual leader, Wahid al-Balous, has raised a militia of thousands of men that is independent of the government and is intended to defend the Druze, according to analysts and local residents. Such a move would have been almost unthinkable a year ago, when momentum in the war appeared to be on Assad’s side.

Attempts at reconciliation

The government has responded gingerly to the acts of defiance. Last month, Assad issued a decree guaranteeing that if Druze men from Sweida joined the military, they would only have to serve in the province, which has been mostly peaceful.

Balous, however, rebuffed the president's offer, saying in a speech that military service is “strictly forbidden for young men.” The spiritual leader could not be reached for comment.

Kheder Khaddour, a Syria analyst and visiting scholar at the Carnegie Middle East Center in Beirut, said the government has not retaliated against the Druze because it doesn't want to make new enemies at a moment when it is already under intense pressure on the battlefield.

In other conciliatory steps, Assad's government has scaled back efforts to dragoon men in Sweida into the military and has provided arms and training to other recently formed Druze militias, according to residents and analysts.

But the aid seems to have won the government little gratitude from the militias.

“The Druze of Sweida and in Lebanon only need themselves to defend their land, homes, families and dignity,” said Ismat Aridi, 60, a leader of a militia in Sweida that has received government support.

The Druze have good reasons for their concerns about their safety. The rebels have advanced so much that analysts and diplomats believe the government may soon have to pull back its defenses from outlying areas like Sweida to a strategic corridor linking Damascus with key government strongholds along the western coast and the border with Lebanon.

Assad’s main allies, Russia and Iran, are pressuring him to focus on securing that corridor, even if that means abandoning other areas, say analysts and diplomats.

Druze leaders are calling for neutrality in order to signal to the rebels that they are not their enemies while also not alienating the government, said Malek Abou al-Kheir, a Druze journalist from southern Syria who is critical of the government.

“They know that the regime is not a true ally," Kheir said.

A group of moderate rebels, known as the Southern Front, says that it has assured the Druze that it will protect them should government forces withdraw from Sweida.

“They know that we will do more to protect them than Assad ever will,” said Marwan Ahmad, a Druze and former colonel in the Syrian army who is now a member of the rebel coalition.

But declarations of neutrality may not save the Druze if extremists from the Islamic State or Jabhat al-Nusra — Syria’s al-Qaeda affiliate — seize their ancestral lands. Both groups condemn the Druze as apostates. Last month, militants from Jabhat al-Nusra gunned downmore than 20 Druze in northern Syria in what was said to be a property dispute.

*In new sign of Assad’s troubles, Syria’s Druze turn away from president - The Washington Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Double IS suicide attack against PKK in Ayn al-Arab.

In one case, 5 PKK terrorists killed. For the other case, no details yet.

---

Another bombing in Suruc, Turkey. 31 PKK sympathizers killed, 100 more wounded. No one claimed the respınsibility. Those who were killed/wounded were going to Ayn al Arab/Kobane to assist PKK/YPG.


----------



## 500

Two Russian drones shot down/crashed in Syria, Latakia yday:

Orlan-10:









Eleron-3SV:


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Two Russian drones shot down/crashed in Syria, Latakia yday:
> 
> Orlan-10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleron-3SV:


Oryx Blog: From the Ukraine to Syria, Russian Orlan-10 and Eleron-3SV drones in Syria's skies


----------



## Hakan

Turkey caught supporting PYD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Video of a barrel bomb being dropped in Dara'a - it shakes around violently, which is clearly inaccurate. Seems like it didn't detonate. Very "accurate."





Life in rebel-held Idlib:





Fateh Halab (Which does NOT include Nusra) || Noor al Deen al Zinki Movement || Destruction of a 122mm howitzer on the entrance of New Aleppo with a TOW missile.





Leaflet dropped on Raqqa by Coalition; shows 2 YPG fighters, an FSA fighter, and a YPJ fighter (I'm assuming because the fighter is a female.) What's written on the path is "Freedom will rise/shine.)
Also what's interesting to note: YPG/YPJ seem to be armed with AKs and armored vests only, while the FSA fighter is armed with an M4 and a combat helmet, which is ironic since YPG has received more support.





Assad's army using artillery in the streets of Damascus - knowing very well counter battery fire will most likely come and cause collateral damage (rebels think they're fighting an organized army at this point, one that would set up shop in a clearing, not in the middle of a road.)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622986628546588672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

500 said:


> Analyzed CC strikes data:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4273 strikes total
> 
> over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS
> over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
> ~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
> ~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
> less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS
> 0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad


how can they support rebels then bomb them and it is hard to believe that they would help assad


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> how can they support rebels then bomb them and it is hard to believe that they would help assad


I think 500 included Nusra in rebels in that statement, since Nusra got bombed multiple times, and even an Ahrar al Sham HQ got bombed once (mistaken identity or US just being arseholes.)


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dr.Thrax said:


> I think 500 included Nusra in rebels in that statement, since Nusra got bombed multiple times, and even an Ahrar al Sham HQ got bombed once (mistaken identity or US just being arseholes.)


do you think el nusra are not extremists ?


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> No one really knows the US's motive


I highly disagree with you on that.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> do you think el nusra are not extremists ?


The majority of them? No. The ones who hold an relevant power in the organization? Yes, unfortunately. It would have been better for revolution if they just left AQ and its ideology altogether.


bsruzm said:


> I highly disagree with you on that.


I mean, they're just trying to cover their arse, I don't see any other motive for it, and that doesn't seem good enough to spend a few billion on fighting a few thousand idiots, but then again this is 'Murica we're talking about here.


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> I mean, they're just trying to cover their arse, I don't see any other motive for it, and that doesn't seem good enough to spend a few billion on fighting a few thousand idiots, but then again this is 'Murica we're talking about here.


I am not sure misunderstood or not but cover their a*s, what for?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> I am not sure misunderstood or not but cover their a*s, what for?


How everyone happens to blame US invasion of Iraq for ISIS, which to an extent is true, so that's what they're covering their asses for. And also the installation of a sectarian shiite regime, but the US sadly seems to ignore that.

In other news, Zabadani offensive has obviously been a fiasco for Hezbollah, they were not able to get a swift, quick victory for their supporters. This are some numbers of Hezbollah losses (not including SAA), not sure to what extent they're true: 120 dead, 210 injured, 175 refused to fight in offensive. This is after 520 barrel bombs and 500+ missile strikes on Zabadani. And only a few hours ago JaN launched a VBIED on a Hezbollah/SAA position, but no word as of yet on how many are killed.





In the renewed fighting around Thal'lah airbase (negotiations failed most likely), rebels have retaken Tall Shiekh Hussein (a day ago), with lots of regime casualties. Video proof is there but I won't post for obvious reasons.
In the fighting around Fua'a and Kufraya, rebels are advancing more and have been shelling it with direct fire (tank shelling) for about 2 days now, and indirect fire for about a week or so. Ground advance already taking place. Picture from Fua'a and Kufraya entrances:




Part of the Ground offensive (interesting sniper in use at the end, not sure what it is, could be a hunting rifle):





And a rebel tank shelling regime forces in the coastal areas on Turkmen Mountain:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> How everyone happens to blame US invasion of Iraq for ISIS, which to an extent is true, so that's what they're covering their asses for. And also the installation of a sectarian shiite regime, but the US sadly seems to ignore that.


Though their bombardment isn't about to cover a*ss, I guarantee you that they don't care about it and that is what I don't agree but the rest of things you've mention above I do agree.

I think you can read:

''4273 strikes total

*over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS*
over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
*less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS*
0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad''

''I don't see any other motive for it, and that doesn't seem good enough to spend a few billion on fighting a few thousand idiots'' I see a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> Though their bombardment isn't about to cover a*ss, I guarantee you that they don't care about it and that is what I don't agree but the rest of things you've mention above I do agree.
> 
> I think you can read:
> 
> ''4273 strikes total
> 
> *over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS*
> over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
> ~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
> ~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
> *less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS*
> 0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad''
> 
> ''I don't see any other motive for it, and that doesn't seem good enough to spend a few billion on fighting a few thousand idiots'' I see a lot.


Well yeah, they obviously don't want to see a Sunni alternative to ISIS. That's the only way to defeat Sunni extremism. Not to mention a Sunni alternative would be a powerhouse in the MiddleEast, and will eventually counter Iran and Israel, something the US doesn't want. Status quo is best for US gov't right now.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> not sure to what extent they're true: 120 dead, 210 injured, 175 refused to fight in offensive.



Your numbers when you are pretty sure of them are almost always lies, now that even you are not sure of that number, it shows what kind of garbage its source is.

Meanwhile, 'my sources' told me 1 million terrorists were killed in Zabadani. Actually, no, 10 million killed.

As I said earlier, there is absolutely no reason for Hezbollah to lose forces over a street to street battle, that's why they don't launch a full scale assault in to the streets of Zabadani. They showed their effectiveness pretty good when they captured Jamiyaat district west of Zabdani in just hours, and the terrorists didn't retreat from that district, all of those inside were killed. So, keep your propaganda for your Twitter fellas.

There are no civilians in Zabadani, so if it means destroying whole city on terrorists' heads, let it be, as long as they won't get out alive. Why wasting resources on fighting a street battle with terrorists who are ready to blow themselves up?



Dr.Thrax said:


> In the fighting around Fua'a and Kufraya, rebels are advancing more and have been shelling it with direct fire



Thanks for confirming what kinds of scums those terrorists are, shelling towns full of kids and women, only for being butt hurt over Zabdani battle, in which their brothers are being slaughtered. They take the revenge from women and kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> How everyone happens to blame US invasion of Iraq for ISIS, which to an extent is true, so that's what they're covering their asses for. And also the installation of a sectarian shiite regime, but the US sadly seems to ignore that.
> 
> In other news, Zabadani offensive has obviously been a fiasco for Hezbollah, they were not able to get a swift, quick victory for their supporters. This are some numbers of Hezbollah losses (not including SAA), not sure to what extent they're true: 120 dead, 210 injured, 175 refused to fight in offensive. This is after 520 barrel bombs and 500+ missile strikes on Zabadani. And only a few hours ago JaN launched a VBIED on a Hezbollah/SAA position, but no word as of yet on how many are killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the renewed fighting around Thal'lah airbase (negotiations failed most likely), rebels have retaken Tall Shiekh Hussein (a day ago), with lots of regime casualties. Video proof is there but I won't post for obvious reasons.
> In the fighting around Fua'a and Kufraya, rebels are advancing more and have been shelling it with direct fire (tank shelling) for about 2 days now, and indirect fire for about a week or so. Ground advance already taking place. Picture from Fua'a and Kufraya entrances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the Ground offensive (interesting sniper in use at the end, not sure what it is, could be a hunting rifle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a rebel tank shelling regime forces in the coastal areas on Turkmen Mountain:


I just noticed the logo of 'الدرر الشامية' lol, what's up with that? High ambitions keeps spirits alive I guess.


----------



## IR-TR

bsruzm said:


> Though their bombardment isn't about to cover a*ss, I guarantee you that they don't care about it and that is what I don't agree but the rest of things you've mention above I do agree.
> 
> I think you can read:
> 
> ''4273 strikes total
> 
> *over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS*
> over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
> ~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
> ~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
> *less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS*
> 0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad''
> 
> ''I don't see any other motive for it, and that doesn't seem good enough to spend a few billion on fighting a few thousand idiots'' I see a lot.



If only Erdog kept the borders shut, like a normal person would have, and Assad would still have the Turdish areas under control. Now the Turds have it under control. Nice unintended consequence huh?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

IR-TR said:


> If only Erdog kept the borders shut, like a normal person would have, and Assad would still have the Turdish areas under control. Now the Turds have it under control. Nice unintended consequence huh?


So childish.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> I just noticed the logo of 'الدرر الشامية' lol, what's up with that? High ambitions keeps spirits alive I guess.


Most people seek a united Bilaad al Sham, which was historically what is now parts or all of: Palestine/Israel, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, & Turkey (hatay, but no one really cares, it's half alawite anyways)


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most people seek a united Bilaad al Sham, which was historically what is now parts or all of: Palestine/Israel, Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, & Turkey (hatay, but no one really cares, it's half alawite anyways)


Is 'hatay' Latakia province?

Many people say that but they don't actually mean it, I don't think anyone wants to give up their national identities.


----------



## 500

At least 26 dead & more wounded by an Assad Scud attack which wiped out an entire block in al-Maghayeer district in Aleppo:


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Is 'hatay' Latakia province?
> 
> Many people say that but they don't actually mean it, I don't think anyone wants to give up their national identities.


Hatay: Hatay Province - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You may have heard it referred to as Iskanderun and/or Alexandretta, same thing.
Well, that's the problem. We're too attached to nationality and nationalism, that's what the prophet (pbuh) warned us about, it will kill us eventually if we keep letting it be that way.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hatay: Hatay Province - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> You may have heard it referred to as Iskanderun and/or Alexandretta, same thing.
> Well, that's the problem. We're too attached to nationality and nationalism, that's what the prophet (pbuh) warned us about, it will kill us eventually if we keep letting it be that way.


I'd argue it is not nationalism that is currently killing us, but rather religious extremism and sectarianism. There are many religious schools of thought in a region like the Mideast which is why ruling by anyone's interpretation of religion is bound to upset and disenfranchise many other people which almost certainly results in armed conflict. Secular government that focuses on the nation and that assures rights of all to practice freely and equally is long and short term more effective.



Found this on YouTube:

Fateh Aleppo demonstrating Improvised Spigot System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> I'd argue it is not nationalism that is currently killing us, but rather religious extremism and sectarianism. There are many religious schools of thought in a region like the Mideast which is why ruling by anyone's interpretation of religion is bound to upset and disenfranchise many other people which almost certainly results in armed conflict. Secular government that focuses on the nation and that assures rights of all to practice freely and equally is long and short term more effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on YouTube:
> 
> Fateh Aleppo demonstrating Improvised Spigot System


Not really, the only way secular government can motivate people to get involved is nationalism, and nationalism promotes racism, bigotry, ignorance, egotism, etc. all behaviors that reject other societies. Since Islam is an inclusive religion, it literally goes against all the aspects of it. Nationalism is an extreme, and religious fanaticism is also an extreme, which I would argue is reactionary.

If you look in the comments you mind find something else 

Ahrar al Sham spokesman on the Telegraph:
I'm a Syrian and I fight Isil every day. It will take more than bombs from the West to defeat this menace - Telegraph
Islamist Covenant:
Freedom, Human Rights, Rule of Law: The Goals and Guiding Principles of the Islamic Front and Its Allies | الثورة الديمقراطية، الطراز السوري Democratic Revolution, Syrian Style


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not really, the only way secular government can motivate people to get involved is nationalism, and nationalism promotes racism, bigotry, ignorance, egotism, etc. all behaviors that reject other societies. Since Islam is an inclusive religion, it literally goes against all the aspects of it. Nationalism is an extreme, and religious fanaticism is also an extreme, which I would argue is reactionary.
> 
> If you look in the comments you mind find something else
> 
> Ahrar al Sham spokesman on the Telegraph:
> I'm a Syrian and I fight Isil every day. It will take more than bombs from the West to defeat this menace - Telegraph
> Islamist Covenant:
> Freedom, Human Rights, Rule of Law: The Goals and Guiding Principles of the Islamic Front and Its Allies | الثورة الديمقراطية، الطراز السوري Democratic Revolution, Syrian Style


Ah, yes. The famous Dr.Thrax. Explaining the reality of Syria to clueless foreign/western commenters on the Internet 

Trolls beware.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Not really, the only way secular government can motivate people to get involved is nationalism, and nationalism promotes racism, bigotry, ignorance, egotism, etc. all behaviors that reject other societies. Since Islam is an inclusive religion, it literally goes against all the aspects of it. Nationalism is an extreme, and religious fanaticism is also an extreme, which I would argue is reactionary.
> 
> If you look in the comments you mind find something else
> 
> Ahrar al Sham spokesman on the Telegraph:
> I'm a Syrian and I fight Isil every day. It will take more than bombs from the West to defeat this menace - Telegraph
> Islamist Covenant:
> Freedom, Human Rights, Rule of Law: The Goals and Guiding Principles of the Islamic Front and Its Allies | الثورة الديمقراطية، الطراز السوري Democratic Revolution, Syrian Style


Oh and Islam is not as inclusive as you might think. If it were, there wouldn't be so much disagreement on what proper Islamic values and practices are among Muslims. This is evident most clearly in the Middle East and mostly Syria and Iraq, where different factions war with each other while each proclaiming to be mujahideen and yelling Allahu Akbar each time they kill a member of the other factions.

Nationalism doesn't promote those things, authoritarianism does. Nationalism as I see it is love of country and prioritizing prosperity and stability of that country rather than religious ideologies in which evil people who can play the part of spiritual leader can cause a lot of damage. Trust me, secularism and inclusiveness (true inclusiveness, that which ruling by any given version of Islam doesn't provide) is the best way to go, only my view though.


----------



## Smh12344538

Mussana said:


> Which Country should the people love
> Iraq and Syria were once a single country called as-sham
> so those who love as -sham will fight for the integrity of the whole .
> Or
> The present one
> that was given to the people of Syria and Iraq by some great freshmen who shook hands with an Englishmen and said
> this urs and this as mine.(Skyes-Picott)


I dont believe Iraq was part of shaam, it was referred to as babylon in the early years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

Mussana said:


> Don't move that back in history for once the whole world was without borders so nationalism in that sense will mean loving the whole world.
> I am talking about the recent past and yes iraq did once constitute part of the greater sham


True, i just always thought it was from mid-iraq and eastwards rather than the whole area


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Mussana said:


> Which Country should the people love
> Iraq and Syria were once a single country called as-sham
> so those who love as -sham will fight for the integrity of the whole .
> Or
> The present one
> that was given to the people of Syria and Iraq by some great freshmen who shook hands with an Englishmen and said
> this urs and this as mine.(Skyes-Picott)


Iraqis should love Iraq more than they hate the other sect (whichever one that happens to be) and Syrians should love Syria. Many countries were once the same country all over the world but in this instance, looking to the past won't help.

Iraq almost always had its own identity, much like Egypt. Except that this Shia Sunni sectarianism didn't affect it because its governments were historically secular or secular-leaning. Once the rule of law was out the door the paranoid hatred that had for so long been considered a fringe by the society suddenly became the norm (rule of law is very important as you see).


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Ah, yes. The famous Dr.Thrax. Explaining the reality of Syria to clueless foreign/western commenters on the Internet
> 
> Trolls beware.
> 
> 
> Oh and Islam is not as inclusive as you might think. If it were, there wouldn't be so much disagreement on what proper Islamic values and practices are among Muslims. This is evident most clearly in the Middle East and mostly Syria and Iraq, where different factions war with each other while each proclaiming to be mujahideen and yelling Allahu Akbar each time they kill a member of the other factions.
> 
> Nationalism doesn't promote those things, authoritarianism does. Nationalism as I see it is love of country and prioritizing prosperity and stability of that country rather than religious ideologies in which evil people who can play the part of spiritual leader can cause a lot of damage. Trust me, secularism and inclusiveness (true inclusiveness, that which ruling by any given version of Islam doesn't provide) is the best way to go, only my view though.


Islam is inclusive, it's just the interpretation. People have the choice to be inclusive, and it can be done. That's what we're trying to achieve right now, but Iran is trying to make this conflict as sectarian as possible, because if they can't have it their way no, they will burn Syria instead. That's why Assadists say "Assad or we burn the country."

Nationalism, unfortunately, does promote those things. There's two main reasons Saudis and Iranians hate each other - religious differences, and, nationalism. Both countries claim many of the same things and accuse each other of many accusations, many of which are true for both sides, but they still downplay their own fall-backs and increase the fall-backs of the other country significantly. That said, Saudi Arabia is still better than Iran. But nationalism plagues both countries, but much more so in Iran, hence why it's a worse country. No matter what type of Iranian it is, Shia, Jewish, Zoroastrian, Atheists, etc, (minus some anomalies among those ones and minus the Sunnis) they WILL hate an Arab for simply being Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nuraddin Zangi Brigade destroyed a T-55 in Handarat, north of Aleppo.






Meanwhile Hezbollah backed Assadists try to take Zabadani. On the other hand, IS repelled Assad assault in Palmyra. IS also defeated some Hezbollah gangs in Qusair and advanced in south of Homs city.

Jaish Fateh continues its siege in Kafraya and Fuah. Assadist NDF gangs are in retreat.

5 PKK members killed in suicide attack in Ayn al Arab.
4 PKK members killed in weapons depot explosion in Rumeilan, Hasakah Province.
32 PKK activists killed in an explosion in Suruc, southeastern Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Turkey to Build Great Wall on Syrian Border


----------



## Solomon2

500 said:


> At least 26 dead & more wounded by an Assad Scud attack which wiped out an entire block in al-Maghayeer district in Aleppo


"Assad or we burn the country", indeed. I wonder how long Assad has left - and how much of Syria will survive him.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Not really, the only way secular government can motivate people to get involved is nationalism, and nationalism promotes racism, bigotry, ignorance, egotism, etc. all behaviors that reject other societies.


Gross. America didn't need such things. America established its independence and self-government out of shared values of its people and a willingness to put these ahead of sectarian and personal power. (Israel very similar - indeed, it can be argued that America's Founding Fathers saw themselves as the "New Israel" and consciously selected Jews' values.) If you have the right value set, you don't have to depend upon racism and bigotry.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Solomon2 said:


> "Assad or we burn the country", indeed. I wonder how long Assad has left - and how much of Syria will survive him.
> 
> Gross. America didn't need such things. America established its independence and self-government out of shared values of its people and a willingness to put these ahead of sectarian and personal power. (Israel very similar - indeed, it can be argued that America's Founding Fathers saw themselves as the "New Israel" and consciously selected Jews' values.) If you have the right value set, you don't have to depend upon racism and bigotry.


Oh you couldn't have been more wrong.
Jews have good values, as do all Abrahamic religions, but to say that founding fathers called themselves a "new Israel" is very, very, wrong. There's a reason why there was a separation of church and state, it's because they didn't see themselves as a "new Israel." Also, what's with your obsession with Israel?
Anyways, there is also rampant nationalism in the United States, that's why there is still racism, bigotry, etc. against foreigners, immigrants, etc anyone who happens to look non-white and non-American, even among people who aren't racist in actions, it's still passively there due to society.

Back to topic: Protest in Hama 4 years ago. 




Notice the flags being waved, and the chants being shouted: "The people, want, the downfall of the President!" (Al-sha'ab, ureed, iskat al ra'is.) It then transitions into "The people, want, the downfall of the Regime!" (Al-sha'ab, ureed, iskat al nizam.) Then they also praise Homs and other cities, as well as famous revolutionaries. Another chant is "Syrians raise your hands, we don't want Bashar!" (Al-souri yerfa' idoo, Bashar ma bin reedo.) and "Hey, yallah, we will not bow down to anyone but Allah." (Hey, wo-yallah, ma-m nirka' illa la Allah.)
But obviously these were terrorist and western insinuated riots that were never peaceful and obviously didn't have high attendance, despite the video proving otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Solomon2 said:


> "Assad or we burn the country", indeed. I wonder how long Assad has left - and how much of Syria will survive him.
> 
> Gross. America didn't need such things. America established its independence and self-government out of shared values of its people and a willingness to put these ahead of sectarian and personal power. (Israel very similar - indeed, it can be argued that America's Founding Fathers saw themselves as the "New Israel" and consciously selected Jews' values.) If you have the right value set, you don't have to depend upon racism and bigotry.


America's founding fathers were rather anti-Semitic actually, as was much of the western world back then. How times have changed.. 

Also, there was a lot of sectarian tensions in America's early years and even after that, which is why their secular government worked out so well. It could've easily divided them if they didn't separate church and state and prevented them from becoming anything significant in the world.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh you couldn't have been more wrong.
> Jews have good values, as do all Abrahamic religions, but to say that founding fathers called themselves a "new Israel" is very, very, wrong. There's a reason why there was a separation of church and state, it's because they didn't see themselves as a "new Israel." Also, what's with your obsession with Israel?
> Anyways, there is also rampant nationalism in the United States, that's why there is still racism, bigotry, etc. against foreigners, immigrants, etc anyone who happens to look non-white and non-American, even among people who aren't racist in actions, it's still passively there due to society.
> 
> Back to topic: Protest in Hama 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the flags being waved, and the chants being shouted: "The people, want, the downfall of the President!" (Al-sha'ab, ureed, iskat al ra'is.) It then transitions into "The people, want, the downfall of the Regime!" (Al-sha'ab, ureed, iskat al nizam.) Then they also praise Homs and other cities, as well as famous revolutionaries. Another chant is "Syrians raise your hands, we don't want Bashar!" (Al-souri yerfa' idoo, Bashar ma bin reedo.) and "Hey, yallah, we will not bow down to anyone but Allah." (Hey, wo-yallah, ma-m nirka' illa la Allah.)
> But obviously these were terrorist and western insinuated riots that were never peaceful and obviously didn't have high attendance, despite the video proving otherwise.


America is much better with regards to racism than so much of the Arab world. You know this even if you don't admit it. The way that many Arabs treat those of African descent is disgraceful, much more so than anything that happens here. Racism and bigotry are highlighted here because it's a society that always evaluates itself and tries to advance despite how much the more hateful parts of the populace resist those advances.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> America's founding fathers were rather anti-Semitic actually, as was much of the western world back then. How times have changed..
> 
> Also, there was a lot of sectarian tensions in America's early years and even after that, which is why their secular government worked out so well. It could've easily divided them if they didn't separate church and state and prevented them from becoming anything significant in the world.
> 
> 
> America is much better with regards to racism than so much of the Arab world. You know this even if you don't admit it. The way that many Arabs treat those of African descent is disgraceful, much more so than anything that happens here. Racism and bigotry are highlighted here because it's a society that always evaluates itself and tries to advance despite how much the more hateful parts of the populace resist those advances.


I know America is much better, I have actually admitted this. Arabs are very racist and that is a massive problem, but that still doesn't mean racism is a problem here, it still is a huge problem. Back in November/December when I first joined, I stated this on the thread, and got lots of hate for it, especially from anti-Arab and anti-Revolution trolls on here.


----------



## Antaréss

It looks like no body has an answer why do the foreign '_advisers_', '_protectors of the lost shrine_', '_resisters_', '_volunteers_' or whatever nonsensical term you use, why do they attack the rebels rather than *Da'ish* in *Al-Raqqa*, *Tadmur*, *Al-Hasaka* or *Deir Al-Zour* ?, those are the *orphans* of the last rebel-held district in *Homs*, and reason why the '_moderate resistance_' leveled large areas of the city :

*WARNING:* *Shiites* of *Ameer Al-Mu'mineen* (as), please, for the love of *Ahlul-Bayt* (as) do *NOT* watch or read anything, you may lose your head at some point and we'll be blamed for it.

*#Homs: Your Happiness is Our Eid | Besieged, Rebel-Held Al-Wa'er District*
- *July 18th*,* 2015*




*Summary :*
*(01:25)* - Little '_zionists_' are training, some of the lyrics are :
"*To Heaven We Will Go* *...* *Martyrs in the Millions*" - "*عـالـجنــة رايـحـين ... شـهـداء بالـمـلايـيـن*"
Those were ones of the first lyrics used by the people of *Dar'a* in *2011* after they had been massacred several times and some children were killed. They *never* said '_Alawites to grave ... Christians to Lebanon_', they just said that they (*Sunnis*) are going to Heaven by millions, no one else was going anywhere.
*(02:35)* - The same little '_zionists_' are training, this time performing the '_foreign_' *Da'ishi* dance.
*(08:54)* - A little '_zionist_' reads some of *Surat Yaseen*, unfortunately, I'm surprised that the *Holy Qur'an* has become a sign of being '_immoderate_ | _terrorist_ | _Islamist_', that's the logic of those who consider themselves '_moderate Muslims_' of an '_Islamic_' country.
Should have sung anything from scums like *Haifa Wehbe* to prove herself not '_Wahhabi_' for those '_moderate Muslims_' and the wannabe '_heroes_' | '_resisters_'.
*(12:27)* - The same '_Takfiris_' are performing, *the remix version of the stinky* *Saleel Al-Sawarim* '_nasheed_' can be heard in the background. Don't forget about that '_evil_' flag in the background which is a million times worse than that of *Da'ish*.
*(13:38)* - Beware!, a bearded guy!.
*(13:42)* - A *woman in a blue jeans*, it looks like the '_brothers_' of *Taliban* are not as '_good_' as *Taliban*. They forgot to '_crucify_' her.

You know what being '_moderate_' is all about ?, it is when you scratch the head of your child and enjoy seeing them bleed. Have so much blood ?, I'd suggest volunteering but don't tell me that foreigners (*Iranians* | *Afghans* | *Azerbaijanis* | et alii) care for those *orphans* more than their parents, who had been killed by the *barrels of compassion*. These are the 'cannibals | _terrorists_' whom @Syrian Lion was so very happy to see them being killed and their homes being destroyed back in *2014* (here or here).


Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> I dont believe Iraq was part of shaam, it was referred to as babylon in the early years


*Iraq*'s *Mawsil* is a part of *Sham*, while *Syria*'s *Deir Al-Zour* is a part of *Iraq*, everything was done by *France *and *Britain* :





*Author:* Ali Al-Tantawi (*Arabic: *علي الطنطاوي)
*Book title:* Memories | Thikrayat (*Arabic:* ذكريات)
*Volume:* 4
*Page(s):* Partially from (*152*)

You can find the book here.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaws of the Lion knew English better than Syrian Lion (from what I remember,) and Syrian lion isn't banned so I don't see why he would make another account.


True. But I still don't know why would anyone rush into this thread with a pro-giraffe avatar ?, a recruited troll.


Dr.Thrax said:


> While SNHR is anti-Assad, they aren't biased.


I'd suggest *Al-Alam* and *Press TV*, they both are '_indigenous Syrian_' and their *HQ*s are in *Tehran*, '_Syria_'.
Or a '_high quality news network_' like *Al-Masdar News* which is a random website run by *one sectarian clown* whose name is *Leith Abou Fadel* :




He claims to be *Aleppan *and lives in *Ayn Anoub*, *Lebanon* (oh no he is '_not_' exiled at all !). I can clearly see another goat thief up there.

@Dr.Thrax, do you have any idea what nasheed is being played at *(12:30)* ?, any help is highly appreciated and thank you anyway (btw it's a children nasheed ).


Saif al-Arab said:


> Excellent post as usual sister. I wish you and your family a blessed Eid al-Fitr and holidays and may we soon see peace in Syria.


Thank you, everywhere insha'Allah.
Sorry for my late reply, I am too busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

FSA training/promotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: Some sources claiming one Turkish soldier killed by mortar fire from ISIS held area in Syrian side of border. Reports of exchange of fire between 2 sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Turkish Armed Forces entered Syria advancing 5 to 9 km inside Syria. Some Turkmen villages have been secured.

Turkish Security Personnel are currently engaging ISIS inside Syria and PKK inside Turkey.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Ahrar Ash-Sham attacked and destroyed a BMP belonging to Assad gangs in Fuah, Idlib Province. Made serious advance against Assad thugs.






Note: Previous news about the clashes between Turkish soldiers and ISIS came largely untrue. It was some small scale border clash which caused one KIA per each side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkish Armed Forces entered Syria advancing 5 to 9 km inside Syria. Some Turkmen villages have been secured. Turkish Security Personnel are currently engaging ISIS inside Syria and PKK inside Turkey.


One day after arranging for U.S. use of Incirlik, so now instead of bombing ISIS themselves they will be backing up Turkish forces. Can't be a coincidence...has this been Turkey's strategy all along, to get the Arabs to fight themselves to the death and then step in as the "savior" of the few survivors, backed by much more effective U.S. air support? Is this the new Ottoman Empire at work?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> One day after arranging for U.S. use of Incirlik, so now instead of bombing ISIS themselves they will be backing up Turkish forces. Can't be a coincidence...has this been Turkey's strategy all along, to get the Arabs to fight themselves to the death and then step in as the "savior" of the few survivors, backed by much more effective U.S. air support? Is this the new Ottoman Empire at work?



Obama probably blackmailed Erdogan to open Incirlik base. But today's clashes was small scale contrary to media outcry. Deliberate overstatement of what has happened. USA tries to use TAF as pawn.

----


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624123280304304128
Alawites & Assyrians fight together against Kurds. Nice.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Alienoz_TR said:


> Obama probably blackmailed Erdogan to open Incirlik base. But today's clashes was small scale contrary to media outcry. Deliberate overstatement of what has happened. USA tries to use TAF as pawn.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624123280304304128
> Alawites & Assyrians fight together against Kurds. Nice.


It was Sootoro who fought, who are regime allied. Sutoro still allied with Kurds. Christians split as always, just like everyone else in the country.


Antaréss said:


> It looks like no body has an answer why do the foreign '_advisers_', '_protectors of the lost shrine_', '_resisters_', '_volunteers_' or whatever nonsensical term you use, why do they attack the rebels rather than *Da'ish* in *Al-Raqqa*, *Tadmur*, *Al-Hasaka* or *Deir Al-Zour* ?, those are the *orphans* of the last rebel-held district in *Homs*, and reason why the '_moderate resistance_' leveled large areas of the city :
> 
> *WARNING:* *Shiites* of *Ameer Al-Mu'mineen* (as), please, for the love of *Ahlul-Bayt* (as) do *NOT* watch or read anything, you may lose your head at some point and we'll be blamed for it.
> 
> *#Homs: Your Happiness is Our Eid | Besieged, Rebel-Held Al-Wa'er District*
> - *July 18th*,* 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> *(01:25)* - Little '_zionists_' are training, some of the lyrics are :
> "*To Heaven We Will Go* *...* *Martyrs in the Millions*" - "*عـالـجنــة رايـحـين ... شـهـداء بالـمـلايـيـن*"
> Those were ones of the first lyrics used by the people of *Dar'a* in *2011* after they had been massacred several times and some children were killed. They *never* said '_Alawites to grave ... Christians to Lebanon_', they just said that they (*Sunnis*) are going to Heaven by millions, no one else was going anywhere.
> *(02:35)* - The same little '_zionists_' are training, this time performing the '_foreign_' *Da'ishi* dance.
> *(08:54)* - A little '_zionist_' reads some of *Surat Yaseen*, unfortunately, I'm surprised that the *Holy Qur'an* has become a sign of being '_immoderate_ | _terrorist_ | _Islamist_', that's the logic of those who consider themselves '_moderate Muslims_' of an '_Islamic_' country.
> Should have sung anything from scums like *Haifa Wehbe* to prove herself not '_Wahhabi_' for those '_moderate Muslims_' and the wannabe '_heroes_' | '_resisters_'.
> *(12:27)* - The same '_Takfiris_' are performing, *the remix version of the stinky* *Saleel Al-Sawarim* '_nasheed_' can be heard in the background. Don't forget about that '_evil_' flag in the background which is a million times worse than that of *Da'ish*.
> *(13:38)* - Beware!, a bearded guy!.
> *(13:42)* - A *woman in a blue jeans*, it looks like the '_brothers_' of *Taliban* are not as '_good_' as *Taliban*. They forgot to '_crucify_' her.
> 
> You know what being '_moderate_' is all about ?, it is when you scratch the head of your child and enjoy seeing them bleed. Have so much blood ?, I'd suggest volunteering but don't tell me that foreigners (*Iranians* | *Afghans* | *Azerbaijanis* | et alii) care for those *orphans* more than their parents, who had been killed by the *barrels of compassion*. These are the 'cannibals | _terrorists_' whom @Syrian Lion was so very happy to see them being killed and their homes being destroyed back in *2014* (here or here).
> *Iraq*'s *Mawsil* is a part of *Sham*, while *Syria*'s *Deir Al-Zour* is a part of *Iraq*, everything was done by *France *and *Britain* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Author:* Ali Al-Tantawi (*Arabic: *علي الطنطاوي)
> *Book title:* Memories | Thikrayat (*Arabic:* ذكريات)
> *Volume:* 4
> *Page(s):* Partially from (*152*)
> 
> You can find the book here.
> True. But I still don't know why would anyone rush into this thread with a pro-giraffe avatar ?, a recruited troll.
> I'd suggest *Al-Alam* and *Press TV*, they both are '_indigenous Syrian_' and their *HQ*s are in *Tehran*, '_Syria_'.
> Or a '_high quality news network_' like *Al-Masdar News* which is a random website run by *one sectarian clown* whose name is *Leith Abou Fadel* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims to be *Aleppan *and lives in *Ayn Anoub*, *Lebanon* (oh no he is '_not_' exiled at all !). I can clearly see another goat thief up there.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax, do you have any idea what nasheed is being played at *(12:30)* ?, any help is highly appreciated and thank you anyway (btw it's a children nasheed ).
> Thank you, everywhere insha'Allah.
> Sorry for my late reply, I am too busy.


Great Post!
But I only know military nasheeds, sorry. I'll ask around and see if anyone else knows.

In other news, IS sent a carbomb against Nusra in Azaz. It killed no one but the suicidal idiot, Alhamdulilah. Rebels have also taken the al-Moura and al-Karazat checkpoints in Zabadani, continuing their hit and run strategy, which is working flawlessly vs. Hezbollah.
Meanwhile, there was a huge Ghab plain battle that was widely unreported in English but was reported in Arabic. Rebels essentially have won the Ghab plain.




They lost Khirbet al Naqus and Tall Wisat but they gained a whole lot of other villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Just as I said. Turkey is not going to be used as a pawn against Russia/Iran in Syria. Turkey has its own security issues with PKK terrorists. As long as Obama doesn't drop bombs on PKK for the bombing they did in Suruc we shouldn't trust the US. At this point I don't trust the US for one bit. We already got burnt by the US by siding with them in the first place. They dragged us in the mess and now they are supporting PKK and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

Solomon2 said:


> One day after arranging for U.S. use of Incirlik, so now instead of bombing ISIS themselves they will be backing up Turkish forces. Can't be a coincidence...has this been Turkey's strategy all along, to get the Arabs to fight themselves to the death and then step in as the "savior" of the few survivors, backed by much more effective U.S. air support? Is this the new Ottoman Empire at work?



If so, somebody somewhere seriously messed up the calculations. Guess who that someone might be?
(Hint: He loves twitter so much )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Funeral of 3 PKK/YPG terrorists. Not an Islamic funeral. PKK apparently achieved to reshape Kurds' traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> America is much better with regards to racism than so much of the Arab world. You know this even if you don't admit it. The way that many Arabs treat those of African descent is disgraceful, much more so than anything that happens here. Racism and bigotry are highlighted here because it's a society that always evaluates itself and tries to advance despite how much the more hateful parts of the populace resist those advances.


it is so true.
and for Europe there is much racism but indeed it can be explained by so much of foreign population changed the "faces" of the countries . Europe changed . in a century it won't be anymore a white people region . white people will be less and less and their culture / civilizations are just getting more and more insignificant 
just for exemple religion in France: their religion disappears , islam is growing very fast 
they can see it quite easily too

the strong changes in societies are not the best way for peace 
especially when there is such change in a society with no "equality for everyone" like in France , a country where to be well born (from specific social classes) is very important for success in life. (not at all like in USA
where people can still succeed and build something)
as French say themselves: France is good for the people who don't want to work and ask social help
and USA is good for the people who want to work hard 
so guess i prefer USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hussein said:


> it is so true.
> and for Europe there is much racism but indeed it can be explained by so much of foreign population changed the "faces" of the countries . Europe changed . in a century it won't be anymore a white people region . white people will be less and less and their culture / civilizations are just getting more and more insignificant
> just for exemple religion in France: their religion disappears , islam is growing very fast
> they can see it quite easily too
> 
> the strong changes in societies are not the best way for peace
> especially when there is such change in a society with no "equality for everyone" like in France , a country where to be well born (from specific social classes) is very important for success in life. (not at all like in USA
> where people can still succeed and build something)
> as French say themselves: France is good for the people who don't want to work and ask social help
> and USA is good for the people who want to work hard
> so guess i prefer USA



Can you enlighten us on the situation of France more, please? 

Most of the sources say: 5-6% Muslim Berbers, 4% Blacks.


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Obama probably blackmailed Erdogan to open Incirlik base. But today's clashes was small scale contrary to media outcry. Deliberate overstatement of what has happened. USA tries to use TAF as pawn.


More like Turkey using the USA as its pawn and scape-goat, isn't it?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Solomon2 said:


> More like Turkey using the USA as its pawn and scape-goat, isn't it?



Ridicilous. USA doesnt share border with ISIS, and have no worry about direct effects of a conflict with them. Contrary to Turkiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Alienoz_TR said:


> Can you enlighten us on the situation of France more, please?
> 
> Most of the sources say: 5-6% Muslim Berbers, 4% Blacks.



85% white French, rest mostly North African and black. About 15% total, including Asians.


----------



## United

Confused Assad supporters on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hakan

@Solomon2 

*Turkey, US to create ‘ISIL-free zone’ inside Syria*​
Turkey and the United States have agreed on a military action plan with the objective of clearing the Turkish-Syrian border of jihadist terrorists in what the two countries have called the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)-free zone. 

This action plan was part of a comprehensive deal between the two allies which has been seen a “a game changer” in the fight against ISIL by the United States administration, whose warplanes will be able to use this region’s most strategic military base in İncirlik as part of its aerial campaign against jihadist positions. 
The ISIL-free zone will be 98 kilometers long and 40 kilometers wide and situated between the Mare-Jarablus line. A good portion of this area is currently under ISIL control, and Turkey already vowed it would not tolerate the jihadists posing a threat to the Turkish border. 

Sources emphasized they have opted to call it the “ISIL-free zone” instead of a “security or safe zone” because the objections raised by Washington, who refrained from giving the wrong message to the Syrian regime, as well as Russia and Iran. The idea of the name is to show that the main objective of this Turkish-American joint fight is eliminating ISIL in this particular area and not fighting the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

The aerial campaign will be largely carried out by U.S. jets deployed to the İncirlik base and Turkish participation will be considered only when necessary, sources stressed. However, this aerial protection will not be classified as an effort to build a no-fly zone over Syrian airspace. Together with aerial strikes, Turkish long-range artillery units will also be used if necessary.

Turkey had already reinforced its military presence along the Turkish border, especially across the Mare-Jarablus line, after ISIL began to advance to northwestern Syria in a bid to threaten the Free Syrian Army (FSA) and to spark a fresh refugee influx towards Turkey. 

*FSA to control the emptied zone *

The plan crafted by Ankara and Washington foresees the deployment of FSA units to this area if ISIL is completely cleared from that particular zone, which would both prevent the Syrian Democratic Union Party (PYD) from further expanding its influence towards the West and create a safe environment for either sheltering Syrians fleeing violence or those who want to return to their homelands. 

Turkey is currently hosting at least 1.8 million Syrians in its territories, with around 265,000 of them in refugee camps. There have been concerns ISIL’s drive through the populous Western parts of Syria could spark fresh refugee inflows into Turkey.

Turkey, US to create ‘ISIL-free zone’ inside Syria - DIPLOMACY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

IR-TR said:


> 85% white French, rest mostly North African and black. About 15% total, including Asians.


Groupes ethniques en France — Wikipédia
only immigrants and direct children of immigrants themselves are 19%
40% of new born kids are from direct immigrants (one parent at least immigrant)
it means they make two more times kids . sorry being OT ;


----------



## IR-TR

Hussein said:


> Groupes ethniques en France — Wikipédia
> only immigrants and direct children of immigrants themselves are 19%
> 40% of new born kids are from direct immigrants (one parent at least immigrant)
> it means they make two more times kids . sorry being OT ;



Well, let's hope they integrate into society and call themselves French after a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

United said:


> Confused Assad supporters on this forum


make fake pictures, add "mehr news in it " and publish it only in fanatics websites (mostly salafis and saudi ones)
then you get what is named " an extremist anti shia propaganda"
at least the good point of it is that it shows how you hate shias


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hussein said:


> Groupes ethniques en France — Wikipédia
> only immigrants and direct children of immigrants themselves are 19%
> 40% of new born kids are from direct immigrants (one parent at least immigrant)
> it means they make two more times kids . sorry being OT ;



Reverse colonisation, one might say.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

So-called Kurdistan regional government gave weaponry (which USA and EU had handed to them) to PKK/PYD.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624925072407420928
----
Latest news:

ISIS and their Arab allies started offensive against Kurdish gangs in Tel Abiad.

IŞİD, Telabyat'taki PYD mevzilerini bombaladı haberi - İhlas Haber Ajansı


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Important News:

IS fighters entered T4 (Tiyas) Airbase and occupied several buildings. Homs Province.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels right now have destroyed multiple regime positions in Dara'a, media blackout ensued in order to allow as little information to Assad's forces as possible.
In Aleppo, thanks to the Turkish intervention, ISIS positions all over the Northern Rif are being destroyed by airstrikes as well as artillery. Turkish jets in the air have also seemed to deter Assad jets, as his planes have not attacked Aleppo ever since the intervention. Residents now have room to breath. FSA (and most likely Levant Front as well) will also be mobilizing against ISIS and Turkey will be providing direct air support as well as heavy armament to the rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Can some one confirm the news that bashar ul asad has made changes in quran and introduced changed sura e ikhlas and named that sura as sura al asad???


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mrc said:


> Can some one confirm the news that bashar ul asad has made changes in quran and introduced changed sura e ikhlas and named that sura as sura al asad???


He edited the Qur'an, but I'm not sure what he did.


----------



## Mrc

He will have end of pharoes than..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Mrc said:


> Can some one confirm the news that bashar ul asad has made changes in quran and introduced changed sura e ikhlas and named that sura as sura al asad???



Ha-ha, of course not. 

Did Syria's Bashar Assad 'revise' the Quran?

"
Damascus,Minister of Awqaf (Religious Endowments) Mohammad Abdul-Sattar al-Sayyed said the new standard version of Quran was not meant to be a new Quran rather a firsthand fully checked representation of the Holy Quran in accordance with the original copy made by the Venerable Caliph Uthman Ibn Affan, may Allah be pleased with him. However, this doesn’t mean that the former editions of the Holy Quran are incorrect or inappropriate. This work is a kind of improvement in the function of Qu’ranic script, locations of beginnings and ends of Qur’anic sentences, and standardization of the letters of Quranic words. The purpose is to produce a standardized edition for publishers and publishing centers to adopt with no alternation or change in the original Quranic script. This enables Muslims, irrespective of their educational backgrounds, to read the Qur’anic script with no difficulties resulting from the size, dotting or vowelization of letters."

Syrian TV - Endowments Minister: New standard version of Quran a fully checked representation of the Holy Book

The actual changes seem to be, "
: The committee has set certain regulations for the amendment, and the basis it has adopted is : (Application of the system adopted throughout the entire Mousshaf ) according to the following regulations: A-Concerning dots and letters: 1.Preventing overriding of letters, 2.Writing the middle (ha’) letters in the form of knots, 3.Placing dots right over their letters’ 4.The (Ta’) and (Ya’) dots are placed horizontally, not vertically, all over the Mousshaf. B-Concerning coding marks: 1.Placing the (Ha’) right over its proper location, 2.Placing the small (Alif) right over its proper location, 3.Placing the connected (ha’) small marks on, not under, the line, 4.placing vowelization marks right over their letters, and maintaining the same size and boldness for all of them, 5.placing vowelization marks right over, or right under, the dotted letters, 6.Amednment of the form of consecutive accusative case nunnations to avoid ambiguity, 7.placing prolongation marks right over their letters, 8.The vowelization marks for the (Ta’) and (Tha’) right before their letters, 9.Distinction between the round and square silence marks. C-complementaries adopted by the committee: 1.Not placing articles of negation, interdiction, or exception at the end of the line, 2.Not placing end-of-verse marks at the beginning of lines, 3.Not curving the top of (al-Alif al-Mamdoudah)."

I don't know of this is good or bad, since I have no idea what any of those means, but I doubt that means that Assad has written himself in the Quran!


----------



## Mrc

this picture is fake than????
I am just asking if any one knows for certain, I am not judging.....


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> Ha-ha, of course not.
> 
> Did Syria's Bashar Assad 'revise' the Quran?
> 
> "
> Damascus,Minister of Awqaf (Religious Endowments) Mohammad Abdul-Sattar al-Sayyed said the new standard version of Quran was not meant to be a new Quran rather a firsthand fully checked representation of the Holy Quran in accordance with the original copy made by the Venerable Caliph Uthman Ibn Affan, may Allah be pleased with him. However, this doesn’t mean that the former editions of the Holy Quran are incorrect or inappropriate. This work is a kind of improvement in the function of Qu’ranic script, locations of beginnings and ends of Qur’anic sentences, and standardization of the letters of Quranic words. The purpose is to produce a standardized edition for publishers and publishing centers to adopt with no alternation or change in the original Quranic script. This enables Muslims, irrespective of their educational backgrounds, to read the Qur’anic script with no difficulties resulting from the size, dotting or vowelization of letters."
> 
> Syrian TV - Endowments Minister: New standard version of Quran a fully checked representation of the Holy Book
> 
> The actual changes seem to be, "
> : The committee has set certain regulations for the amendment, and the basis it has adopted is : (Application of the system adopted throughout the entire Mousshaf ) according to the following regulations: A-Concerning dots and letters: 1.Preventing overriding of letters, 2.Writing the middle (ha’) letters in the form of knots, 3.Placing dots right over their letters’ 4.The (Ta’) and (Ya’) dots are placed horizontally, not vertically, all over the Mousshaf. B-Concerning coding marks: 1.Placing the (Ha’) right over its proper location, 2.Placing the small (Alif) right over its proper location, 3.Placing the connected (ha’) small marks on, not under, the line, 4.placing vowelization marks right over their letters, and maintaining the same size and boldness for all of them, 5.placing vowelization marks right over, or right under, the dotted letters, 6.Amednment of the form of consecutive accusative case nunnations to avoid ambiguity, 7.placing prolongation marks right over their letters, 8.The vowelization marks for the (Ta’) and (Tha’) right before their letters, 9.Distinction between the round and square silence marks. C-complementaries adopted by the committee: 1.Not placing articles of negation, interdiction, or exception at the end of the line, 2.Not placing end-of-verse marks at the beginning of lines, 3.Not curving the top of (al-Alif al-Mamdoudah)."
> 
> I don't know of this is good or bad, since I have no idea what any of those means, but I doubt that means that Assad has written himself in the Quran!


This is bad because the Quran is originally in Classical Arabic and it's probably the best preserved sample of Classical Arabic in the world. If Arabs really want to hold on to their heritage they should learn Classical Arabic and know that it's not the same as Modern Standard Arabic. I admit I'm guilty of not learning Classical Arabic.. 
Basically what they did in this case is they made a new translation of the Quran in MSA.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Ha-ha, of course not.
> 
> Did Syria's Bashar Assad 'revise' the Quran?
> 
> "
> Damascus,Minister of Awqaf (Religious Endowments) Mohammad Abdul-Sattar al-Sayyed said the new standard version of Quran was not meant to be a new Quran rather a firsthand fully checked representation of the Holy Quran in accordance with the original copy made by the Venerable Caliph Uthman Ibn Affan, may Allah be pleased with him. However, this doesn’t mean that the former editions of the Holy Quran are incorrect or inappropriate. This work is a kind of improvement in the function of Qu’ranic script, locations of beginnings and ends of Qur’anic sentences, and standardization of the letters of Quranic words. The purpose is to produce a standardized edition for publishers and publishing centers to adopt with no alternation or change in the original Quranic script. This enables Muslims, irrespective of their educational backgrounds, to read the Qur’anic script with no difficulties resulting from the size, dotting or vowelization of letters."
> 
> Syrian TV - Endowments Minister: New standard version of Quran a fully checked representation of the Holy Book
> 
> The actual changes seem to be, "
> : The committee has set certain regulations for the amendment, and the basis it has adopted is : (Application of the system adopted throughout the entire Mousshaf ) according to the following regulations: A-Concerning dots and letters: 1.Preventing overriding of letters, 2.Writing the middle (ha’) letters in the form of knots, 3.Placing dots right over their letters’ 4.The (Ta’) and (Ya’) dots are placed horizontally, not vertically, all over the Mousshaf. B-Concerning coding marks: 1.Placing the (Ha’) right over its proper location, 2.Placing the small (Alif) right over its proper location, 3.Placing the connected (ha’) small marks on, not under, the line, 4.placing vowelization marks right over their letters, and maintaining the same size and boldness for all of them, 5.placing vowelization marks right over, or right under, the dotted letters, 6.Amednment of the form of consecutive accusative case nunnations to avoid ambiguity, 7.placing prolongation marks right over their letters, 8.The vowelization marks for the (Ta’) and (Tha’) right before their letters, 9.Distinction between the round and square silence marks. C-complementaries adopted by the committee: 1.Not placing articles of negation, interdiction, or exception at the end of the line, 2.Not placing end-of-verse marks at the beginning of lines, 3.Not curving the top of (al-Alif al-Mamdoudah)."
> 
> I don't know of this is good or bad, since I have no idea what any of those means, but I doubt that means that Assad has written himself in the Quran!


Hahahah
The main source for that article is a "religious scholar" who is pro-Assad. Hahahaha
It's like having a Nazi Jew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> He edited the Qur'an, but I'm not sure what he did.



Wait a minute, for a second I wanted to say why do you lie? Then I remembered, almost everything you write here is a lie, hence no problem.


----------



## Madali

Mrc said:


> View attachment 240849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is fake than????
> I am just asking if any one knows for certain, I am not judging.....



It's almost certainly a lie because I did a Google image search on it and see that the image is only on personal blogs and twitter and the first postings of that image goes back to February 2013.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mrc said:


> Can some one confirm the news that bashar ul asad has made changes in quran and introduced changed sura e ikhlas and named that sura as sura al asad???





Dr.Thrax said:


> He edited the Qur'an, but I'm not sure what he did.


Wasn't it something that ISIS did ?


----------



## Falcon29

Mrc said:


> View attachment 240849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is fake than????
> I am just asking if any one knows for certain, I am not judging.....



This is absolutely fake.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Wait a minute, for a second I wanted to say why do you lie? Then I remembered, almost everything you write here is a lie, hence no problem.


Obviously, you bring no evidence to back up your claim. I would like you to bring tangible, and respectable evidence (i.e. not Al-Masdar, SANA, PressTV, RT, or whatever other retarded channel you worship) that the rebels are somehow responsible for this entire mess, and that they are the ones who shot civilian protesters, bombed cities with the Air Force indiscriminately, flattened entire blocks with Scud missiles and artillery, used chemical weapons, released ISI prisoners...I'd like to see how you can put that blame on the rebels. I'd like to see how you can put the blame the rebels for an Air Force plane killing 7 of my family members, how the rebels executed my grand uncle in 1982, how the rebels killed another 3 of my family (yes, the total number is now 10 killed by this current Asshead) through artillery...I'd like to see, how all of these scenarios, are completely and utterly at the hands of the rebels, and that Iran, Assad, Hezbollah, are completely free of any responsibility, even though they are the very ones who started armed conflict in the first place and prolonged it. Please do bring on your "evidence" since you seem _so_ confident.


JEskandari said:


> Wasn't it something that ISIS did ?


AFAIK, ISIS did not edit the Qur'an.
But going with your logic....
"Israel oppresses Palestinians, therefore we must do so too!" - Iran
Although you guys have already succeeded at doing that.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Obviously, you bring no evidence to back up your claim. I would like you to bring tangible, and respectable evidence (i.e. not Al-Masdar, SANA, PressTV, RT, or whatever other retarded channel you worship) that the rebels are somehow responsible for this entire mess, and that they are the ones who shot civilian protesters, bombed cities with the Air Force indiscriminately, flattened entire blocks with Scud missiles and artillery, used chemical weapons, released ISI prisoners...I'd like to see how you can put that blame on the rebels. I'd like to see how you can put the blame the rebels for an Air Force plane killing 7 of my family members, how the rebels executed my grand uncle in 1982, how the rebels killed another 3 of my family (yes, the total number is now 10 killed by this current Asshead) through artillery...I'd like to see, how all of these scenarios, are completely and utterly at the hands of the rebels, and that Iran, Assad, Hezbollah, are completely free of any responsibility, even though they are the very ones who started armed conflict in the first place and prolonged it. Please do bring on your "evidence" since you seem _so_ confident.



I was talking about your claim that Assad 'edited' Quran, as if he changed it or something. 

This 'Assad bad' rebels good debate? I have had it hundreds of times here. This war is beyond that now. I have just arrived home now and am too tired for that again. This mess could have been stopped if foreign countries did not try to 'enforce revolution down the throats of Syria by all means possible. For your info, Iran/Hezbollah entered the scene after other foreigners started meddling in Syria. Had it not happened, perhaps a peaceful resolution would have been achieved or one side had already won the battle.


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



rocket assisted mortar?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I was talking about your claim that Assad 'edited' Quran, as if he changed it or something.
> 
> This 'Assad bad' rebels good debate? I have had it hundreds of times here. This war is beyond that now. I have just arrived home now and am too tired for that again. This mess could have been stopped if foreign countries did not try to 'enforce revolution down the throats of Syria by all means possible. For your info, Iran/Hezbollah entered the scene after other foreigners started meddling in Syria. Had it not happened, perhaps a peaceful resolution would have been achieved or one side had already won the battle.


Who knows, no one knows what he did to it but his inner circle. It's not like any person who has any dignity will be buying his "Qur'an." So the only "sources" for evidence of his editing will be his "scholars."

Oh please.
These are official statistics according to SNHR:
186,000 civilians killed total
177,000 killed by regime.
That was as of early 2015.
That leaves 9,000 civilian deaths to be shared by *rebels, ISIS, Kurds, Druze, and Nusra.*
But but but Assad is a good guy! 
Hezbollah and Iran entered Syria in full force in 2012 to save Assad, after the Damascus Volcano operation to free Damascus failed (thanks to them, + Republican guard and Air Force + inferior rebel organization, tactics, training, and even manpower.)
Hezbollah, was involved ever since 2011, albeit a lot less than 2012.
Nusra, was involved ever since September 2011, but really gained traction only in late-2012, *after* the failed rebel assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@*Dr.Thrax*

Why do not you share some news and videos of the conflict in your country rather than ruining this thread with your hand-written posts? Everytime I come in looking for some updates I find your ridiculous posts..


----------



## C130

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who knows, no one knows what he did to it but his inner circle. It's not like any person who has any dignity will be buying his "Qur'an." So the only "sources" for evidence of his editing will be his "scholars."
> 
> Oh please.
> These are official statistics according to SNHR:
> 186,000 civilians killed total
> 177,000 killed by regime.
> That was as of early 2015.
> That leaves 9,000 civilian deaths to be shared by *rebels, ISIS, Kurds, Druze, and Nusra.*
> But but but Assad is a good guy!
> Hezbollah and Iran entered Syria in full force in 2012 to save Assad, after the Damascus Volcano operation to free Damascus failed (thanks to them, + Republican guard and Air Force + inferior rebel organization, tactics, training, and even manpower.)
> Hezbollah, was involved ever since 2011, albeit a lot less than 2012.
> Nusra, was involved ever since September 2011, but really gained traction only in late-2012, *after* the failed rebel assault.








Bashar and friends are way lesser evil than terrorist scum.


SAA will be victorious


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625273928349523968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @*Dr.Thrax*
> 
> Why do not you share some news and videos of the conflict in your country rather than ruining this thread with your hand-written posts? Everytime I come in looking for some updates I find your ridiculous posts..


Why are they so ridiculous? I know what I say is hard to grasp for the nationalistic Arabs...but eh. Fine, I'll grant you your wish.
Southern Storm firing DShKs at regime positions:




Clashes in Dara'a:




Shelling military positions in Damascus with mortars:




Hell Cannon shells Fua'a and Kefarya:




A music video if you're into these kinds of things:




Hell Cannons being used in Direct Fire in Aleppo:




Mortar shells + MG fire:
‫جبهة الأصالة والتنمية عاصفة الجنوب استهداف عصابات الأسد في درعا اصدار رقم {2}‬‎ - YouTube
Islamic Front in 1 week:
‫الجبهة الإسلامية في أسبوع [68] 26-7-2015‬‎ - YouTube
Shelling military base in Nubl and Zahraa:
‫الفوج الأول || حلب || استهداف ثكنات حزب اللات والحرس الثوري الإيراني في معسكري نبل والزهراء‬‎ - YouTube
Shelling Assad-regime positions in Aleppo:
‫الفوج الأول || حلب || دك معاقل قوات الاسد بقذائف المدفعية على جبهة عزيزة‬‎ - YouTube

Is that enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

C130 said:


> Bashar and friends are way lesser evil than terrorist scum.
> 
> 
> SAA will be victorious


So...Bashar kills 177,000 people (including 10 of my family members), while the rest of the 5 factions kill 9,000 combined...but Bashar is better.
How about you stick to the United States, you clearly have no idea what happens outside of it. When a 16 year old knows more than you you're doing it wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Dr.Thrax said:


> So...Bashar kills 177,000 people (including 10 of my family members), while the rest of the 5 factions kill 9,000 combined...but Bashar is better.
> How about you stick to the United States, you clearly have no idea what happens outside of it. When a 16 year old knows more than you you're doing it wrong.




blame the rebels and foreign dogs and the international community. 

when the opposition holes up in cities and towns and hide amongst civilians and won't let them leave that's on them.

it's not like two armies hashing out in the open on even ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

C130 said:


> blame the rebels and foreign dogs and the international community.
> 
> when the opposition holes up in cities and towns and hide amongst civilians and won't let them leave that's on them.
> 
> it's not like two armies hashing out in the open on even ground.


Ah that retarded argument again.
If you're in a hostage situation, you don't blow up the entire building with the hostages inside, you go in tactically and defeat the kidnappers. Obviously this is purely metaphorical, since the rebels aren't taking any innocents hostage, but that's your claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ah that retarded argument again.
> If you're in a hostage situation, you don't blow up the entire building with the hostages inside, you go in tactically and defeat the kidnappers. Obviously this is purely metaphorical, since the rebels aren't taking any innocents hostage, but that's your claim.




you make it sound easy. just go in and kill the kidnappers.

urban combat is a death trap. especially when the enemy has RPGs and ATGMs


shame SAA doesn't have precision weapons and has to resort to dumb bombs and rockets, but so does the opposition. they shell indiscriminately as well do they not?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

C130 said:


> you make it sound easy. just go in and kill the kidnappers.
> 
> urban combat is a death trap. especially when the enemy has RPGs and ATGMs
> 
> 
> shame SAA doesn't have precision weapons and has to resort to dumb bombs and rockets, but so does the opposition. they shell indiscriminately as well do they not?


It is pretty easy. You look at all special ops teams in hostage situations, they suffer minimal casualties (usually 0 on most missions) and some injured, but most of the time they're fine. An Army could easily do the same with the right training.
ATGMs are rarely used in Urban combat. They're useless there.
Regime had plenty of RPGs and weapons for the rebels' RPGs, too. So there goes that.
SyAAF does have precision weapons, they've used them sparsely, but most of the time they use dumb weapons.
Here are the following areas shelled indiscriminately by the rebels:
Nubl, Zahraa, Kefarya, Fua'a. All 4 are fortified regime villages with most civilians evacuated. That doesn't justify the indiscriminate shelling in any way, shape, or form, but it kills a lot less than regime's shelling. Rebels aim at regime targets, but since most weaponry they use is old or DIY, it often isn't accurate or just misfires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

U.S.-Turkey deal aims to create de facto ‘safe zone’ in northwest Syria - The Washington Post


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Who knows, no one knows what he did to it but his inner circle. It's not like any person who has any dignity will be buying his "Qur'an." So the only "sources" for evidence of his editing will be his "scholars."
> 
> Oh please.
> These are official statistics according to SNHR:
> 186,000 civilians killed total
> 177,000 killed by regime.
> That was as of early 2015.
> That leaves 9,000 civilian deaths to be shared by *rebels, ISIS, Kurds, Druze, and Nusra.*
> But but but Assad is a good guy!
> Hezbollah and Iran entered Syria in full force in 2012 to save Assad, after the Damascus Volcano operation to free Damascus failed (thanks to them, + Republican guard and Air Force + inferior rebel organization, tactics, training, and even manpower.)
> Hezbollah, was involved ever since 2011, albeit a lot less than 2012.
> Nusra, was involved ever since September 2011, but really gained traction only in late-2012, *after* the failed rebel assault.




SNHR is completely biased. On its main page, it claims, "Syrian Network for Human Rights is an independent *neutrality* non-governmental human rights organization,"
but reading any of the reports, one can see the obvious bias. For example, in the June 1 report, one of its recommendation is, 
_"To press on the states that are supporting government forces such as Russia, Iran,and Lebanon in order to stop the flow of weapons and expertise to government forces after it was proven that these resources are being used in crimes against humanity and war crimes which applies as well on the states and individuals that support extremist groups, PYD forces, and some of the armed opposition factions."_

Obviously, no mention of any of the countries that supported, financially, politically, and militarily, to the rise of the terrorists? How does a narrative like that reconcile with the claim that it is an independent neutral organization?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Jordanian border guards arrested three people trying to infiltrate into Syria from Jordan with weapons and communications equipment. Jordan News Agency (Petra) |Army arrests 3 Syria-bound infiltrators on borders


----------



## bsruzm

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @*Dr.Thrax*
> 
> Why do not you share some news and videos of the conflict in your country rather than ruining this thread with your hand-written posts? Everytime I come in looking for some updates I find your ridiculous posts..


He writes whatever he wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kurds with CC help captured Sarrin.

Jaysh al Fatah starts new offensive in Idlib.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Hezbollah and Iran entered Syria in full force in 2012 to save Assad


Hezbollah entered full force in march 2013. Same time Assad started using starvation policy against Ghouta towns.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> SNHR is completely biased. On its main page, it claims, "Syrian Network for Human Rights is an independent *neutrality* non-governmental human rights organization,"
> but reading any of the reports, one can see the obvious bias. For example, in the June 1 report, one of its recommendation is,
> _"To press on the states that are supporting government forces such as Russia, Iran,and Lebanon in order to stop the flow of weapons and expertise to government forces after it was proven that these resources are being used in crimes against humanity and war crimes which applies as well on the states and individuals that support extremist groups, PYD forces, and some of the armed opposition factions."_
> 
> Obviously, no mention of any of the countries that supported, financially, politically, and militarily, to the rise of the terrorists? How does a narrative like that reconcile with the claim that it is an independent neutral organization?


You're looking at it from a biased perspective.
According to all the evidence they have (which is PLENTY), the government forces were using their weapons for war crimes. Therefore, the flow of weapons to them must be stopped.
They also clearly stated that the flow of weapons should stop to others who commit war crimes, such as PYD, some opposition, and extremists. But of course you'll only look at one side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Alienoz_TR said:


> Ridicilous. USA doesnt share border with ISIS, and have no worry about direct effects of a conflict with them. Contrary to Turkiye.


But anything bad that happens will be blamed on the U.S. - that's what your previous comment about "blackmail" meant, yes?



Hakan said:


> @Solomon2
> 
> *Turkey, US to create ‘ISIL-free zone’ inside Syria*​
> Turkey and the United States have agreed on a military action plan with the objective of clearing the Turkish-Syrian border of jihadist terrorists in what the two countries have called the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)-free zone.


Turkey's "military action plan" envisages not just killing jihadis but Kurds as well. Which immediately causes split in Turkey's own Kurdish electorate, probably to Erdogan's advantage. I imagine this means that instead of a coalition government a new election will be called in Turkey instead - and the AKP will do better than the last time, having bolstered both its "nationalist" (i.e., anti-Kurdish) base and discouraging Kurds from voting or seeking arrangements with parties other than the AKP. Then maybe he gets those dictator-like powers he sought before the last election, right?



Dr.Thrax said:


> According to all the evidence they have (which is PLENTY), the government forces were using their weapons for war crimes. Therefore, the flow of weapons to them must be stopped.


Giving a knife to a cook helps make a delicious meal. Giving a knife in the hands of a known psychopath promotes murder.


----------



## 500

1:36 & 1:52 СС airstrikes at IS positions at Sarrin:






One B-1B worth more than all Assad air force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaysh al Fateh offensive on the last regime pockets in Idlib near the Ghab plain has taken Tell A'war, Tell Wisat, Tell Elias, & Jazara barrier.

A regime airstrike on Douma killed 6 people today, and injured dozens. Whole block damaged or flattened.

On a happier note...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Military factories in Safaria, Aleppo blown up. Conflicting reports blaming:

-ISIS rocket shelling
-FSA tunnel bombs
-Turkish Air Strikes

.........

Al Jazeera claiming explosions as result of aerial strikes. ISIS is claiming responsibility though. Claiming 25 homemade rocket barrage.

......

*Гарик Харламов* ‏@gentllle_man  1m1 minute agoMoscow, Russia
#*Syria* update: A'amaq agency: #IS media account claiming bombing of regime's ammunition depot in #Safirah with 25 homemade rockets.

..........
*Rami* ‏@RamiAlLolah  1h1 hour ago
#BreakingNews Eyewitnesses claim unidentified fighter jets bombarded #Assad army air-defense units in Safira a while ago.. #Aleppo #Syria

.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625797774450278401







An example of how news from Syria gets on the Internet as it happens.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Jaysh al Fatah starts new offensive in Idlib.


Rebels captured main objective of the offensive - Frikka and thermal electric plant + many other small villages and barriers.
















Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Next station - Qarqur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*#Iran: A Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Muhammad Ibraheemi
*Nationality:* Afghan

*Source (Farsi):* Ahlulbayt News Agency
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: An Imperialist was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Rouhullah Mousawi
The other one is *Jawad Kohsari*, he was killed in *Iraq*'s *Al-Fallouja*. At least he was fighting *Da'ish*, unlike *Gollum* who was searching for the *Lost Shrine*.

*Source (Farsi):* Ahlulbayt News Agency
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Beirut: The Mutual Relationship Between Iran and Lebanon | Daily News Analysis*





Unfortunately, everything he said is true.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dr.Thrax said:


> Who knows, no one knows what he did to it but his inner circle. It's not like any person who has any dignity will be buying his "Qur'an." So the only "sources" for evidence of his editing will be his "scholars."


He even changed the *Trinity *(*Allah*, *Souriya*, *Bashar*). *Christian* children are being baptized using *Muslim* children blood who are being killed by *Bashar* and he even ordered the churches to exchange the crucified *Jesus* with a crucified *Hafizh* | *Bashar*. *I mean come on*.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Why are they so ridiculous?


Nothing ridiculous, but I think you shouldn't reply to any random claim made by anyone unless they get real. For example, they have been trying to say that they '_would have supported the rebels_' but they are '_not peaceful_ | _immoderate_'. They keep repeating the same *baseless allegation* and if I had to take it seriously I'll remind everyone of the following :

The regime had been trying to demonize the demonstrations since *March 2011* but failed horribly, back in *November 2011 *when the regime felt losing the international community, *Waleed Al-Mu'allim* (the Foreign Minister) held a press conference to *discredit the anti-regime demonstrations*. *Al-Mu'allim* *tried to pass off old footages from outside Syria to discredit the anti-government demonstrations *:

*1. *A video for a supposedly '_terrorist training_' in *Latakia*. It's false, it was videotaped in *Bab Al-Tabbané* in *Lebanon*'s *Tripoli*, back in *2008*. When the *Lebanese* heard of that, *some people took to streets to protest over the misuse of the video in 2011*.

*2.* A video that shows a man in suffering after having been attacked in *Jisr Al-Shughour*. Truth is, the video belongs to *May 2010* and was videotaped in *Ketermaya* (Lebanon). The victim is an *Egyptian* man who was suspected of having committed a crime, he was beaten to death by a crowd.

From *March 2011* to *November 2011*, *eight months* of supposedly '_terrorist_' activities and our super-intelligence couldn't find anything but brought *OLD VIDEOS from OUTSIDE SYRIA*, and now in *2015* some random apologists who might have never heard of *Syria* before *2013* are trying to discredit the demonstrations and say '_they were not peaceful_'. The Foreign Minister himself was caught lying (let alone the entire '_resistance_'), are their fans any better ?. On the other hand, we've got so many videos of the '_resistance_' committing crimes against protesters back in *2011*.

There is a difference between *Al-Assad* supporters and *Al-Assad* *apologists*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> You're looking at it from a biased perspective.
> According to all the evidence they have (which is PLENTY), the government forces were using their weapons for war crimes. Therefore, the flow of weapons to them must be stopped.
> They also clearly stated that the flow of weapons should stop to others who commit war crimes, such as PYD, some opposition, and extremists. But of course you'll only look at one side.



Yes, but notice they have ONLY mentioned Lebanon (which they mean Hezbollah), Iran, and Russia. No other states are mentioned by name. This means that they are obviously biased. Several other reports also do the exact same thing.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Rebels captured main objective of the offensive - Frikka and thermal electric plant + many other small villages and barriers.


Apologies. Thats not Frikka but entrance to Frikka:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Thermal plant is not confirmed yet either although they are very close:






In yellow are marked confirmed points. Blue - unconfirmed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Apologies. Thats not Frikka but entrance to Frikka:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Thermal plant is not confirmed yet either although they are very close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In yellow are marked confirmed points. Blue - unconfirmed:


----------



## 500

Now both Frikka and thermal plant confirmed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The only remaining regime positions in Idlib right now are Qarqur, Fua and Kefarya, and Abu Duhour air port. Qarqur is soon to be taken. This means that Hama and Latakia are open to be attacked, what would make sense is attacking Hama.


Madali said:


> Yes, but notice they have ONLY mentioned Lebanon (which they mean Hezbollah), Iran, and Russia. No other states are mentioned by name. This means that they are obviously biased. Several other reports also do the exact same thing.


According to their documentation, 186,000 civilians died in total (as of early 2015,) of which 177,000 were killed by the regime. It's obvious that this isn't bias, but prioritizing the real problem. Especially since most of the armament rebels got was reactionary, they got armed after Assad got armed.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to their documentation, 186,000 civilians died in total (as of early 2015,) of which 177,000 were killed by the regime. It's obvious that this isn't bias, but prioritizing the real problem. Especially since most of the armament rebels got was reactionary, they got armed after Assad got armed.



If they are biased, which their work easily shows, then it is obvious that their numbers can't be trusted.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> If they are biased, which their work easily shows, then it is obvious that their numbers can't be trusted.


You can debate your numbers. Get a volunteer network of thousands of Syrians all across the country, and see what they tell you. Then come back to me and say their numbers can't be trusted.

About the rebel advance in Ghab Plain/Idlib:





And this is a large-scale map of the situation of Ghab Plain:





Some insane Nusra footage from the operation, First Person view of a tank:


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> You can debate your numbers. Get a volunteer network of thousands of Syrians all across the country, and see what they tell you. Then come back to me and say their numbers can't be trusted.



We should have the courage to challenge reports, instead of look for information to back up our belief system. In today's mass media world, anyone can find any biased data to support any crap they believe in.


----------



## bsruzm

''Turkey, Syrian Turkmen team up to form United Turkmen Army The high-profile Syrian Turkmen delegation attends a secret meeting 'coordinated by the intelligence agency, or MIT' in Ankara to increase cooperation in combating extremist groups and regime forces.

The United Turkmen Army is said to be acting with the Turkish troops during Turkey's cross-border operations which will be coordinated by key intelligence officials in Ankara. The united brigades are expected to make their first appearance after all military preparations are completed following the talks in Ankara. Senior Turkmen commanders will show off their troops with a military parade in the Turkmen Mountain region.''


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> We should have the courage to challenge reports, instead of look for information to back up our belief system. In today's mass media world, anyone can find any biased data to support any crap they believe in.


SNHR are not biased. They have people on the ground. They report every death that happens, who was killed, where, who killed them, with what, etc... they have comprehensive documentation. Now, if you want to run an operation similar to them, go ahead, otherwise, take their information and believe it, because they are the best source for any casualty numbers. Now I know it's hard for Iranians to accept that they support mass-genocide, dictatorships, rapists, drug dealers, etc...but maybe open your eyes a bit and notice that you do do that. Look at their website in an unbiased perspective and then come back.
I have looked at this war in every perspective possible.
I've looked from Bashar's point of view: What if the rebels are foreign terrorists killing the Syrian people? That doesn't make sense, most rebels speak with Syrian dialects, and rebels have displayed in their videos that they try their best to avoid civilian casualties. They also distribute aid constantly, and wherever they go they have local support (minus alawite areas.) They also were the ones to defend protesters against the regime. So that POV is wrong.
I've looked from ISIS's point of view: What if really everyone other than ISIS are Sahawat and ISIS are on the right path? That doesn't make sense, they've executed innocents for no reason and they also execute people for reasons that Islam doesn't allow any execution or any punishment in the first place.
I've looked from the Kurds' point of view: What if they really deserve to secede from Syria? No, that doesn't make sense, 1 more country = more nationalism = more problems.
Maybe, just maybe, if you look from an unbiased point of view you'll see things differently. I've looked at every other POV objectively and found little to no basis in all of their claims, but rebels have plenty of evidence for their own claims.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> SNHR are not biased. They have people on the ground. They report every death that happens, who was killed, where, who killed them, with what, etc... they have comprehensive documentation. Now, if you want to run an operation similar to them, go ahead, otherwise, take their information and believe it, because they are the best source for any casualty numbers. Now I know it's hard for Iranians to accept that they support mass-genocide, dictatorships, rapists, drug dealers, etc...but maybe open your eyes a bit and notice that you do do that. Look at their website in an unbiased perspective and then come back.
> I have looked at this war in every perspective possible.
> I've looked from Bashar's point of view: What if the rebels are foreign terrorists killing the Syrian people? That doesn't make sense, most rebels speak with Syrian dialects, and rebels have displayed in their videos that they try their best to avoid civilian casualties. They also distribute aid constantly, and wherever they go they have local support (minus alawite areas.) They also were the ones to defend protesters against the regime. So that POV is wrong.
> I've looked from ISIS's point of view: What if really everyone other than ISIS are Sahawat and ISIS are on the right path? That doesn't make sense, they've executed innocents for no reason and they also execute people for reasons that Islam doesn't allow any execution or any punishment in the first place.
> I've looked from the Kurds' point of view: What if they really deserve to secede from Syria? No, that doesn't make sense, 1 more country = more nationalism = more problems.
> Maybe, just maybe, if you look from an unbiased point of view you'll see things differently. I've looked at every other POV objectively and found little to no basis in all of their claims, but rebels have plenty of evidence for their own claims.



I'm not asking to look at it from a particular viewpoint in this conversation. My main point was merely that the sources you use was not trustworthy. How can we say they are not trustworthy? Its because they have a clear, biased agenda. Any source that has a clear, biased agenda makes it hard for me to fully trust their report, specially when it can not be verifiable. 

Sometimes biased sources can make claims that we have no choice but to accept the, due to how solid their evidence is. But SNHR's data is not solid. One example would be that, how can we be sure the person that was killed by any side was a "civilian" or not. If a civilian takes up arms, will he be counted as armed or civilian? If he gets killed, would the "activist" on ground, who is anti-government, not count him as an innocent civilian? Of course, he will.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> I'm not asking to look at it from a particular viewpoint in this conversation. My main point was merely that the sources you use was not trustworthy. How can we say they are not trustworthy? Its because they have a clear, biased agenda. Any source that has a clear, biased agenda makes it hard for me to fully trust their report, specially when it can not be verifiable.
> 
> Sometimes biased sources can make claims that we have no choice but to accept the, due to how solid their evidence is. But SNHR's data is not solid. One example would be that, how can we be sure the person that was killed by any side was a "civilian" or not. If a civilian takes up arms, will he be counted as armed or civilian? If he gets killed, would the "activist" on ground, who is anti-government, not count him as an innocent civilian? Of course, he will.


So the fact that they want government forces to stop bombing cities is a "clear, biased, agenda?"
With that logic, HRW asking Saudi Arabia to stop bombing civilians in Houthi-held areas is a "clear, biased, agenda." But obviously you agree with that "clear, biased, agenda" because it fits your narrative. SNHR has asked _*all*_ groups to not target civilian areas, not just government forces. But based on their documentation, Government forces target civilian areas *a lot more* than other groups.
Civilians who take up arms are counted as combatants. SNHR's statistics are backed up with evidence, a lot of airstrikes, bombings, etc. have people filming them and you can see the result of the deaths. Search up Sham Network SNN on YouTube and you'll see what I mean, almost every day there is a video of aftermath of an airstrike, and SNHR's documentation matches exactly what happened there.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> So the fact that they want government forces to stop bombing cities is a "clear, biased, agenda?"
> With that logic, HRW asking Saudi Arabia to stop bombing civilians in Houthi-held areas is a "clear, biased, agenda." But obviously you agree with that "clear, biased, agenda" because it fits your narrative. SNHR has asked _*all*_ groups to not target civilian areas, not just government forces. But based on their documentation, Government forces target civilian areas *a lot more* than other groups.
> Civilians who take up arms are counted as combatants. SNHR's statistics are backed up with evidence, a lot of airstrikes, bombings, etc. have people filming them and you can see the result of the deaths. Search up Sham Network SNN on YouTube and you'll see what I mean, almost every day there is a video of aftermath of an airstrike, and SNHR's documentation matches exactly what happened there.



They are not biased for being against violence. They are biased because the way the papers are presented shows a particular slant that fits a particular political narrative.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> They are not biased for being against violence. They are biased because the way the papers are presented shows a particular slant that fits a particular political narrative.


Alright then. So you want me to use PressTV, SANA, RT, or some other idiot-website? Because you clearly don't understand what bias is.

Anyways, back to topic:
Rebels are able to crush Assad quickly now. The only obstacle is...


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Alright then. So you want me to use PressTV, SANA, RT, or some other idiot-website? Because you clearly don't understand what bias is.
> 
> Anyways, back to topic:
> Rebels are able to crush Assad quickly now. The only obstacle is...


How reliable is this source? If true, I can't imagine why they'd do such a thing.



Ahmed Jo said:


> How reliable is this source? If true, I can't imagine why they'd do such a thing.


One possible explanation is they don't want the rebels to be to weakened by attacks on Damascus. Post Assad, if the rebels are weak it will be a piece of cake for Isis to take over if the rebels are depleted on manpower and not to mention that they are very disorganized even now. Imagine what will happen when their common goal of taking down Assad goes away.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Alright then. So you want me to use PressTV, SANA, RT, or some other idiot-website? Because you clearly don't understand what bias is.
> 
> Anyways, back to topic:
> Rebels are able to crush Assad quickly now. The only obstacle is...



I was telling you guys this in the beginning of Daraa op. Not because of any sources , just common sense. I figured out what Iran is really about and came to the conclusion that they won't allow Iran to be strategically harmed.



Ahmed Jo said:


> How reliable is this source? If true, I can't imagine why they'd do such a thing.
> 
> 
> One possible explanation is they don't want the rebels to be to weakened by attacks on Damascus. Post Assad, if the rebels are weak it will be a piece of cake for Isis to take over if the rebels are depleted on manpower and not to mention that they are very disorganized even now. Imagine what will happen when their common goal of taking down Assad goes away.



No, they can use rebels in north and kurds to go on offensive against ISIS. It's simply because two reasons:

1. If Iran loses Syria they know that Iran can no longer wage sectarian war against Sunni Arabs. They like what Iran is doing.

2. They won't allow Sunni Arab islamists to power no matter what the cost, just as they won't allow Ikhwan in egypt or Hamas in Gaza, they won't allow syrian rebels. That's their goal in this conflict, dont allow rebels to win.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> How reliable is this source? If true, I can't imagine why they'd do such a thing.
> 
> 
> One possible explanation is they don't want the rebels to be to weakened by attacks on Damascus. Post Assad, if the rebels are weak it will be a piece of cake for Isis to take over if the rebels are depleted on manpower and not to mention that they are very disorganized even now. Imagine what will happen when their common goal of taking down Assad goes away.


I'd say take the source with a grain of salt, but don't be surprised if what he says is true. An Islamist government would be a huge threat to US interests in the Middle East.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The problem with Islamists in the Arab world is that they are often too unorganized (just look at the divisions among SYRIAN Islamists in Syria while their country is burning) and many of them lack long-term visions. They are too shallow in many ways.

What genuine Islamists in Syria and elsewhere (Libya for instance) should be doing is to shun groups like Daesh completely and similar groups and try to gain a better reputation in the region and West. Once that happens they can grow in power, reform if necessary and cater for the people. Right now they are only present in chaotic countries and outsiders, especially decision makers in the West, might find it difficult to distinguish between the goals of for instance the Islamic Front and Daesh. I am talking about the simpletons here which most people are including the media and even to a big extend governments and their apparatuses.

Many more people like Tariq Ramadan are needed. Educated people who while adhering to a form of Islamist ideology are not against relations with the world or progress in general.

The Arab world as the cradle of civilization with ancient proud cultures and today mostly an Islamic identity should be able to develop a common cross border ideology based on culture, modernity and traditions.

Islamists should not be so shallow that they believe that the world today can be compared to the time of for instance the Abbasid Caliphate 800 years ago. It's a totally different reality today.

Islamists should be open to different opinions and be inclusive of people who are not Islamists whether Muslims or non-Muslims. Today I see too many village idiots who cannot do that and whose actions oppose Islamic teachings. Or people who compete in appearing more "Muslim" while in reality they are some of the biggest sinners.

If for instance KSA was a bit more liberal (in terms of laws), if some of the idiotic recent laws were removed and the people had a bigger say directly (a constitutional and not an absolute monarchy for instance) it would be a very good model to follow for Islamists. A model that should also incorporate non-Muslims and secularists which all past Caliphates (Rashidun, Umayyad, Abassid, Fatimid, Ottomans) did. In fact their policies were ahead of their time in many ways especially pre-Ottoman era which historians can attest. Here I am talking about for instance religious freedom (what was back then understood as religious freedom) etc.











@Dr.Thrax @Falcon29 @Ahmed Jo @Full Moon @Frosty @Gasoline etc.

I really believe that this is something that we need/have to discuss much more in the open. Islamists and non-Islamists alike.

I won't really judge anything this shortly after the so-called post Arab "Spring" period but hopefully I have delivered the message across.

*EDIT:*

Of course the US and West are not against the murderous Al-Assad regime truly. If they were he would have been gone long ago. Like Gaddafi, Saddam and others before them. The West is perfectly fine with status quo as Syria has no importance to them. Their main battle against Russia is fought in Ukraine nowadays, they (USA) are more busy with the rise of China as well. As long as extremists (mostly Daesh) and refugees are not flooding the EU they won't care that much about whether Al-Assad will stay or not. I said it more than 2 years ago and warned people that the US/West will not act and that Obama's "red lines" were nonsense.

In a way most of the blame goes to Daesh. Without them we would not be here. So this confirms the absolute lunacy/retardation of some Islamists (those who have joined Daesh from across the world). They are too stupid and can't see what is going on in the wider picture. Instead they are dreaming about conquering half of the world and establishing a Caliphate.

If the Islamists want to have a future they need to follow what I wrote above. If they did I have no doubt that many more locals would side with them and it would seriously challenge some of the incompetent regimes. Either that or a completely new route (a third one) should be followed. I can't see another route than combining secularism with the values of the region. I personally believe that Islam can coexist in a secular society which Turkey is a living example of. A country that is as conservative as many Arab countries. No big difference with Syria for instance or Lebanon to mention a few.

GCC too is not as conservative as many people believe either. Much of the conservatism is more bound in family values and was to a great extend imposed by the rules of the state, for instance in KSA. So KSA could with some changes adopt a "Turkish model" if necessary. UAE's model for instance albeit not perfect (neither is Turkey's though) is advancing in the right direction.

All signs point to such an development as you cannot fight the changes of this world unless you are one of the few untouched tribes of this planet but even they are dying out quickly. What is certain is that changes are necessary and will arrive. The important thing here is to make the transition as bloodless as possible.


----------



## 500

Ahmed Jo said:


> How reliable is this source? If true, I can't imagine why they'd do such a thing.


100% BS. Recent rebel offensive in Dar'a miserably failed.


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

I don't see need to gain reputation among the West. The visions of the people are to develop their society and form functioning state rule. It has nothing to do with the West. West intervenes and opposes the people because they want control over Middle East in favor of Israel. 

Islamists shouldn't get involved in politics. They should play military role and develop military capabilities in Syria. 



500 said:


> 100% BS. Recent rebel offensive in Dar'a miserably failed.



No it's not BS, you are always here to remind us that it is BS in order to keep the narrative that Iran/US are enemies legitimate. You think we are stupid, any knowledegable person who studies political affairs in this region knows the whole game being played here. The victims are Sunni Arabs. Ahmed Jo is a dumb, naive person who doesn't understand how world works. But many of us Arabs are realizing the agenda here.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I don't see need to gain reputation among the West. The visions of the people are to develop their society and form functioning state rule. It has nothing to do with the West. West intervenes and opposes the people because they want control over Middle East in favor of Israel.
> 
> Islamists shouldn't get involved in politics. They should play military role and develop military capabilities in Syria.



There would not be any need to consider the opinion of the West or anyone for that matter if the Arab world/Muslim world was the top dog as once before or a strong unit but that's sadly not the case. If Islamists were able to gain better publicity in the West they would have more room to grow in at home. You have to understand that the regimes in place in the Muslim world are extensions of the West. Here I mean that they are not truly independent regimes. They are all under the "mercy" of the West some way or another. If not they will end up as Iran but even their regime understood the need to submit to the West. That or they would have collapsed in a few years.

I am not an Islamist but if I was I would first try to improve my reputation and then work from that point on.

Please reread my entire post. I don't think that I am wrong here. It's based on what I have observed for years in all of the camps (Islamists, nationalists, secularists, people that don't care about politics and just their own little world etc.). Both locally and in the diaspora.

What we agree with fully here (it seems) is that the West has no preference for the Syrian opposition and it's more or less bullshit that the West is working actively to topple the Al-Assad regime. We don't see anything of that on the ground or politically wise other than lip service. As I wrote their main concern are refugees and extremists (read Daesh). Other than that the priorities are few and far between IMO.

If Russia (their new enemy) was not backing Al-Assad I have no doubt that they would have supported Al-Assad. Al-Assad despite his anti-West, pan-Arab, anti-Israeli rhetoric only cares about power. He would love the support of the West if that meant that his regime could continue ruling.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> There would not be any need to consider the opinion of the West or anyone for that matter if the Arab world/Muslim world was the top dog or a strong unit but that's sadly not the case. If Islamists were able to gain better publicity in the West they would have more room to grow in at home. You have to understand that the regimes in place in the Muslim world are extensions of the West. Here I mean that they are not truly independent regimes. They are all under the "mercy" of the West some way or another. If not they will end up as Iran but even their regime understood the need to submit to the West. That or they would have collapsed in a few years.
> 
> I am not an Islamist but if I was I would first try to improve my reputation and then work from that point on.
> 
> Please reread my entire post. I don't think that I am wrong here. It's based on what I have observed for years in all of the camps (Islamists, nationalists, secularists, people that don't care about politics and just their own little world etc.). Both locally and in the diaspora.
> 
> What we agree with fully here (it seems) is that the West has no preference for the Syrian opposition and it's more or less bullshit that the West is working actively to topple the Al-Assad regime. We don't see anything of that on the ground or politically wise other than lip service. As I wrote their main concern are refugees and extremists (read Daesh). Other than that the priorities are few and far between IMO.



They don't need to grow, they need to leave the political scene completely. Let the Arab people deal with their administrations and have fun with them. The people in Syria or Palestine simply have no support and have to deal with it for several more decades. Nothing will change in the region, since the liberals and dictators keep telling us that Islamists are the problem. Then Islamists should leave politics and allow the regimes to deal with the region. Since this is what you Arabs want, everyone in Syria fighting Assad regime, everyone in Palestine fighting Israeli regime are terrorists(maybe not your personal view but definitely Arab gov view), then there's no point in suffering at all. Syrians should give all of Syria back to iran, palestinians should disarm and make Israel reoccupy Gaza. Then let the Arab regimes deal with Iran and Israel.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> They don't need to grow, they need to leave the political scene completely. Let the Arab people deal with their administrations and have fun with them. The people in Syria or Palestine simply have no support and have to deal with it for several more decades. Nothing will change in the region, since the liberals and dictators keep telling us that Islamists are the problem. Then Islamists should leave politics and allow the regimes to deal with the region. Since this is what you Arabs want, everyone in Syria fighting Assad regime, everyone in Palestine fighting Israeli regime are terrorists(maybe not your personal view but definitely Arab gov view), then there's no point in suffering at all. Syrians should give all of Syria back to iran, palestinians should disarm and make Israel reoccupy Gaza. Then let the Arab regimes deal with Iran and Israel.



How will they have any influence other than a shadow one if they don't enter the political arena? If modern and enlightened Islamists, the type like Tariq Ramadan, and his likes gained power in for instance a free Syria one day through elections, they would be able to convince the people that their way is the best way or at least better than the predecessors ways.

The current status quo in the Arab world in terms of leadership/system etc. has largely failed and need changes or at least serious reforms. Islamists as an important part of the population in the Arab world should take part in that actively and there should be room for them.

You know just like me that most Arabs are supporting the Syrian opposition fully and that most Arabs are practicing Muslims and those that are not are mostly cultural Muslims. You also know that many of the regimes (Islamic as non-Islamic) are influenced by Islam on all fronts. Even secular Syria before the revolution had many laws that derived from Islam, much more so than Muslim Turkey next door.

First of all it could be interesting to know what kind of society/Islamist rule that you would want to see and whether you are by principle against a "Turkish model" or basically a secular system in a majority Muslim nation where Muslim rights are not combated but where non-Muslims have freedom too.

You have such models in the Arab world too. Look at Tunisia for instance. Or Lebanon. Turkey was just an example as they are quite similar.

Maybe some of us should create a thread about this topic and have a discussion about this some day. It's for sure very much needed and it would be interesting. The problem is that the Arabs based in the Arab world can't talk freely here or some just don't want to. Another problem. Well…..

But you are right, the Syrian people are unfortunately very much alone outside of lip service here and there. This just shows how pathetic the leadership is of the Muslim world and the Arab world.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> How will they have any influence other than a shadow one if they don't enter the political arena? If modern and enlightened Islamists, the type like Tariq Ramadan, and his likes gained power in for instance a free Syria one day through elections, they would be able to convince the people that their way is the best way or at least better than the predecessors ways.
> 
> The current status quo in the Arab world in terms of leadership/system etc. has largely failed and need changes or at least serious reforms. Islamists as an important part of the population in the Arab world should take part in that actively and there should be room for them.
> 
> You know just like me that most Arabs are supporting the Syrian opposition fully and that most Arabs are practicing Muslims and those that are not are mostly cultural Muslims. You also know that many of the regimes (Islamic as non-Islamic) are influenced by Islam on all fronts. Even secular Syria before the revolution had many laws that derived from Islam, much more so than Muslim Turkey next door.
> 
> First of all it could be interesting to know what kind of society/Islamist rule that you would want to see and whether you are by principle against a "Turkish model" or basically a secular system in a majority Muslim nation where Muslim rights are not combated but where non-Muslims have freedom too.
> 
> You have such models in the Arab world too. Look at Tunisia for instance. Or Lebanon. Turkey was just an example as they are quite similar.
> 
> Maybe some of us should create a thread about this topic and have a discussion about this some day. It's for sure very much needed and it would be interesting. The problem is that the Arabs based in the Arab world can't talk freely here or some just don't want to. Another problem. Well…..
> 
> But you are right, the Syrian people are unfortunately very much alone outside of lip service here and there. This just shows how pathetic the leadership is of the Muslim world and the Arab world.



Yeah...honestly they shouldn't have any influence at all. All Syrian rebels in Syria should withdraw from Syria and give it back to Iran. Hamas in Gaza should disarm and allow Israel to reoccupy Gaza. ISIS in Iraq should disarm and allow Iran to take all of Iraq. This is what the people want them to do, all this hatred from Arabs against Islamists, lack of any political and moral support to them. I don't know why they're putting up with it. They need to do exactly the above. So the pig populations and governments who keep demonizing Islamists end up dealing with Iran on their own. Let them deal with Israel on their own. Let them deal with theirselves on their own. And when Iran ends up causing chaos in Saudi Arabia, the Gulf, and Israel causing chaos near Egypt and Jordan after they take over all remaining Palestine lands, then Islamists should not respond to any pleas by the scum Arabs to come to their support.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah...honestly they shouldn't have any influence at all. All Syrian rebels in Syria should withdraw from Syria and give it back to Iran. Hamas in Gaza should disarm and allow Israel to reoccupy Gaza. ISIS in Iraq should disarm and allow Iran to take all of Iraq. This is what the people want them to do, all this hatred from Arabs against Islamists, lack of any political and moral support to them. I don't know why they're putting up with it. They need to do exactly the above. So the pig populations and governments who keep demonizing Islamists end up dealing with Iran on their own. Let them deal with Israel on their own. Let them deal with theirselves on their own. And when Iran ends up causing chaos in Saudi Arabia, the Gulf, and Israel causing chaos near Egypt and Jordan after they take over all remaining Palestine lands, then Islamists should not respond to any pleas by the scum Arabs to come to their support.



You are being too dramatic here and exaggerating to get your points across. Iran can't do anything other than supporting a few Shia proxies in tiny Lebanon and Southern Iraq and they can't go too far the locals won't accept any Iranian supremacy. Many Shia Arabs don't see them (Iranians) as equals to begin with even. It's all exaggerations. They would have no influence at all if they did not play the "Islamist" and "Palestine" card in those countries and the Mullah regime knows it. They won't stand a chance against the Arab world which outnumbers them in population with a ratio 1:6/7 and which is much richer, powerful etc. Even despite the conflicts. If Iran could they would have damaged GCC long ago but they can't.

It will remain a proxy war at most in failed states/states at war.

In reality Arabs are their own biggest enemies. Regimes in particular and the various political fractions who are not mature and have grown up in a culture where it is either "my way or the highway". We need to remove this attitude if we want to see improvements.

Trust me, I am as sick and tired of the status quo as you are and most sincere Arabs are that too. I dislike the regime aass lickers too with a great passion. Or at least I have developed an antipathy for them because they are an obstacle for the region and fooling nobody but themselves. Similarly I have the same view in regards to shallow Islamists - the type that think that they can suddenly and magically improve everything while in reality they derive from the same rotten tree.

Hence my main point here - the new generation needing to take over eventually. A new generation that hopefully remains steadfast to our religion, ancient customs and religions but at the same time do not shun modernity JUST like past Caliphates did.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are being too dramatic here and exaggerating to get your points across. Iran can't do anything other than supporting a few Shia proxies in tiny Lebanon and Southern Iraq and they can't go as far as they won't either as the locals won't accept Iranian supremacy. It's all exaggerations.
> 
> In reality Arabs are their own biggest enemies. Regimes in particular and the various political fractions who are not mature and have grown up in a culture where it is either "my way or the highway". We need to remove this attitude if we want to see improvements.
> 
> Trust me, I am as sick and tired of the status quo as you are and most sincere Arabs are that too. I dislike the regime aass lickers too with a great passion. Or at least I have developed an antipathy for them because they are an obstacle for the region and fooling nobody but themselves. Similarly I have the same view in regards to shallow Islamists - the type that think that they can suddenly and magically improve everything while in reality they derive from the same rotten tree.
> 
> Hence my main point here - the new generation needing to take over eventually. A new generation that hopefully remains steadfast to our religion, ancient customs and religions but at the same time do not shun modernity JUST like past Caliphates did.



The new generation can do what they want, I have no clue what that will be. What I'm saying is Syrian rebels need to withdraw from Syria and give it to Iran, ISIS withdraw Iraq, Hamas disarm and give Gaza to Israel. Then the Arabs can deal with Iran on whomever else on their own since they have so much hatred against Islamists and willing to kill Muslims, make them suffer in order to get that point across. So let the pigs deal with the regional situation on their own. Islamists would become stupid and failed people if they don't do what I mentioned.

If Saudi Arabia got attacked and MB and whomever else Islamists whatever you want to call them came to your aide we would still see the Arab media with headlines: "Muslims Brotherhood terrorists aided Iran in destroying Mecca". Your guys fucking Hiqd is out of control.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> The new generation can do what they want, I have no clue what that will be. What I'm saying is Syrian rebels need to withdraw from Syria and give it to Iran, ISIS withdraw Iraq, Hamas disarm and give Gaza to Israel. Then the Arabs can deal with Iran on whomever else on their own since they have so much hatred against Islamists and willing to kill Muslims, make them suffer in order to get that point across. So let the pigs deal with the regional situation on their own. Islamists would become stupid and failed people if they don't do what I mentioned.



You are writing nonsense now bro. The frustration has gotten to you here and it's understandable. No sane person can be content with the status quo of the region but after doing some thinking and studying the recent events, the different camps, history etc. I have come to the conclusions that I have mentioned in my previous posts.

When you say that "Arabs" are willing to kill Muslims I am not sure if you are truly serious here or sarcastic. Arabs are the flag bearers of Islam and always where. People in general might move away from religion slowly but the Arab world is still a bastion of Islam regardless of incompetent rulers. I am talking about the common man.

If you are frustrated with the Islamist cause in the Arab world what do you think about it elsewhere? Be serious here.

Also I think that it is wrong to believe that only Islamists can solve the problems. That's IMO wrong. We need to involve EVERYONE. Something that many regimes have failed. This is exactly why, among other things, that we see the problems we see. Arabs are much more than Islamists and we as Arabs should accept that. Whether we are talking about the Christian Palestinian, nationalist Arab, Yemeni Jew or whatever.

That's where many of the Islamists have failed in the Arab world. I am not talking about Tariq Ramadan and his likes.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are writing nonsense now bro. The frustration has gotten to you here and it's understandable. No sane person can be content with the status quo of the region but after doing some thinking and studying the recent events, the different camps, history etc. I have come to the conclusions that I have mentioned in my previous posts.
> 
> When you say that "Arabs" are willing to kill Muslims I am not sure if you are truly serious here or sarcastic. Arabs are the flag bearers of Islam and always where. People in general might move away from religion slowly but the Arab world is still a bastion of Islam regardless of incompetent rulers. I am talking about the common man.
> 
> If you are frustrated with the Islamist cause in the Arab world what do you think about it outside of it? Be serious here.



No I'm not writing nonsense, by 'Arabs' I mean the pigs who have hiqd on Ikhwan and other Islamists such as Gulf Arabs and Egyptians and Jordanians. You guys are responsible for the failure and miserable situation Arabs are in currently. All this pathetic hatred against Islamists means one thing: Get the **** out of Syria, Iraq and Palestine and let the fuckers from Gulf , Egypt and Jordan deal with Iran. I can't believe they're dying for ungrateful pigs who label them as terrorists organizations and refuse to support Syrian peolpe unless one little faction of FSA takes over everything. 95% of rebels in Syria are Islamists, they should withdraw and let Arab pigs implement their plans.

The Prophet himself stated that majority of Muslims will be scum at end of times.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29 

Forget the regimes for a second and the often state-controlled media and the few bullshitters on all camps.

You, I need to ask ourselves whether we want progress for our countries and the Arab world or whether we want divisions to rule the show. I want a region where most people regardless of differences can have a peaceful coexistence although we should never forgot our ancient heritage, culture, religion, values etc.

Look, I don't belong in any camp here. I am a rare breed it seems at least among the Arab users on PDF. 

I am a practising Muslim. I am content with the model in the GCC in terms of Islamic law (although it is not perfect) but I would also have no problem with the Tunisian or Turkish model. Or even the Western one. After all Muslims in the West can freely practice their religion and they have not become lesser Muslims just because they don't live in Sharia ruled KSA.

As I wrote this mentality of "my way or the highway" is a disease that most Arabs have caught due to the environment that they have grown up in (regimes). Not everyone of course but almost all of those in power have as you need to have that mentality to rule in the Arab world.

We need to move away from that attitude.
.
Can you feel me here or not?



Falcon29 said:


> No I'm not writing nonsense, by 'Arabs' I mean the pigs who have hiqd on Ikhwan and other Islamists such as Gulf Arabs and Egyptians and Jordanians. You guys are responsible for the failure and miserable situation Arabs are in currently. All this pathetic hatred against Islamists means one thing: Get the **** out of Syria, Iraq and Palestine and let the fuckers from Gulf , Egypt and Jordan deal with Iran. I can't believe they're dying for ungrateful pigs who label them as terrorists organizations and refuse to support Syrian peolpe unless one little faction of FSA takes over everything. 95% of rebels in Syria are Islamists, they should withdraw and let Arab pigs implement their plans.
> 
> The Prophet himself stated that majority of Muslims will be scum at end of times.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Forget the regimes for a second and the often state-controlled media and the few bullshitters on all camps.
> 
> You, I need to ask ourselves whether we want progress for our countries and the Arab world or whether we want divisions to rule the show. I want a region where most people regardless of differences can have a peaceful coexistence although we should never forgot our ancient heritage, culture, religion, values etc.
> 
> Look, I don't belong in any camp here. I am a rare breed it seems at least among the Arab users on PDF.
> 
> I am a practising Muslim. I am content with the model in the GCC in terms of Islamic law (although it is not perfect) but I would also have no problem with the Tunisian or Turkish model. Or even the Western one. After all Muslims in the West can freely practice their religion and they have not become lesser Muslims just because they don't live in Sharia ruled KSA.
> 
> As I wrote this mentality of "my way or the highway" is a disease that most Arabs have caught due to the environment that they have grown up in (regimes). Not everyone of course but almost all of those in power have as you need to have that mentality to rule in the Arab world.
> 
> We need to move away from that attitude.
> .
> Can you feel me here or not?



I have no idea what is the solution and I'm being honest. I'm not gonna try drawing up a initiative. I just want Islamists to leave the scene 100% since 24/7 all Saudi's, Egyptians, Emirates and Jordanians are doing is demonizing them in their media, oppressing them, killing them and being ungrateful to them. So they should do what the Saudi's, Egyptians, Emirates and Jordanians are requesting so we no longer hear any complaints from them.


----------



## Frogman

Saif al-Arab said:


> How will they have any influence other than a shadow one if they don't enter the political arena? If modern and enlightened Islamists, the type like Tariq Ramadan, and his likes gained power in for instance a free Syria one day through elections, they would be able to convince the people that their way is the best way or at least better than the predecessors ways.



You're assuming that generally enlightened and sensible Islamists (in comparison to those at the fore of Arab politics that is) are a considerable portion of the wider Islamist movement in the Arab world, they're not.

Many such as Tariq Ramadan are even considered 'sell outs' by the more dogmatic Islamists and they generally exist either on the fringe of Islamist politics or have completely jumped ship to other liberal or revolutionary parties or movements.

For instance the youth that splintered from the Muslim Brotherhood after the coupvolution that opposed the continuation of the Rabaa protests and the return of Morsi have spread themselves among many liberal or revolutionary parties in Egypt, notably the Constitutional Party and the 6th of April movement.

I don't agree with Hazzy in his analysis that Islamists form a buffer against Iran or Israel. They haven't historically and their current standing does not allow them to carry out that role without the support of major players around the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> I don't agree with Hazzy in his analysis that Islamists form a buffer against Iran or Israel. They haven't historically and their current standing does not allow them to carry out that role without the support of major players around the region.



They're more than just buffer, they're sacrificial lamb. You don't have to agree, but if it actually happened that they withdrew completely there's 99% chance I am right in my analysis. Let the 'major players' do it on their own. They won't, they're cowards who are busy demonizing the people who are protecting them.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frogman said:


> You're assuming that generally enlightened and sensible Islamists (in comparison to those at the fore of Arab politics that is) are a considerable portion of the wider Islamist movement in the Arab world, they're not.
> 
> Many such as Tariq Ramadan are even considered 'sell outs' by the more dogmatic Islamists and they generally exist either on the fringe of Islamist politics or have completely jumped ship to other liberal or revolutionary parties or movements.
> 
> For instance the youth that splintered from the Muslim Brotherhood after the coupvolution that opposed the continuation of the Rabaa protests and the return of Morsi have spread themselves among many liberal or revolutionary parties in Egypt, notably the Constitutional Party and the 6th of April movement.
> 
> I don't agree with Hazzy in his analysis that Islamists form a buffer against Iran or Israel. They haven't historically and their current standing does not allow them to carry out that role without the support of major players around the region.



I know this fully hence why I wrote that many Islamists in the Arab world should reform and learn from those based in the West which have mostly realistic goals and who understand that Islam cannot stand alone. Progress and everything else that most of humanity has always sought after (regardless of time period and place on the planet) should follow too.

Please read my initial posts about this topic on the previous page. If they won't they will not succeed. Partially because the regimes in power will be against them and secondly the majority of the people who are content with living in states (albeit not perfect) that mostly protect their culture, traditions, values and religion. For instance I see no restrictions whatsoever for practicing Muslims in the GCC, Jordan, Egypt etc. as long as they don't oppose the regimes.

In a perfect world it should not be like that (not being able to oppose regimes) but that is exactly why secularism might be a solution. In such a case those people and those who disagree with those same people would be protected and their voices/complains would be freely hurt. Nowadays this cannot happen.

Anyway some of my own views I have described in this thread and you might disagree or agree with them but I think that I am pretty much spot on with my analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Maybe some of us should create a thread about this topic and have a discussion about this some day. It's for sure very much needed and it would be interesting. The problem is that the Arabs based in the Arab world can't talk freely here or some just don't want to. Another problem. Well…..


Yeah, there are not enough Arabs on here to get a fair representation of different Arab peoples. Some of my views, for example, are only held by a small minority of Jordanians (unfortunately lol) so I don't represent the typical Jordanian mindset when I say certain things, although on other things I believe I completely do. I certainly hope hazzy doesn't represent most Palestinians, although he probably represents enough Palestinians to render the future of Palestine even more tragic than it is currently. You can probably admit that a majority of Saudis don't hold some of your views either..



Falcon29 said:


> I have no idea what is the solution and I'm being honest. I'm not gonna try drawing up a initiative. I just want Islamists to leave the scene 100% since 24/7 all Saudi's, Egyptians, Emirates and Jordanians are doing is demonizing them in their media, oppressing them, killing them and being ungrateful to them. So they should do what the Saudi's, Egyptians, Emirates and Jordanians are requesting so we no longer hear any complaints from them.


That would be perfect  bye bye 'Muslim' Brotherhood, y'all won't be missed. In the real word though we (countries that know what s best for themselves) have to force you into irrelevance before you bring us all down.



Frogman said:


> You're assuming that generally enlightened and sensible Islamists (in comparison to those at the fore of Arab politics that is) are a considerable portion of the wider Islamist movement in the Arab world, they're not.
> 
> Many such as Tariq Ramadan are even considered 'sell outs' by the more dogmatic Islamists and they generally exist either on the fringe of Islamist politics or have completely jumped ship to other liberal or revolutionary parties or movements.
> 
> For instance the youth that splintered from the Muslim Brotherhood after the coupvolution that opposed the continuation of the Rabaa protests and the return of Morsi have spread themselves among many liberal or revolutionary parties in Egypt, notably the Constitutional Party and the 6th of April movement.
> 
> I don't agree with Hazzy in his analysis that Islamists form a buffer against Iran or Israel. They haven't historically and their current standing does not allow them to carry out that role without the support of major players around the region.


What they form a buffer between are societies and progress.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UNHCR - Jordan's Za'atari refugee camp turns three, challenges for the future of thousands living there un-registered Syrian refugees in Jordan are increasingly opting to go to the refugee camps because of high cost living in the cities and high unemployment.

This is why I don't like the notion that we can just ignore the Syrian war and be neutral, because hundreds of thousands of kids are growing up displaced and poor in countries that are not doing so well themselves. It's an unprecedented humanitarian crisis, only second to ww2 because major world powers want to keep playing their chess game in countries they don't care about instead of putting an end to it. Btw @Saif al-Arab i disagree that the American Russian rivalry is only played out in Ukraine, it's played out everywhere that it can. The Russians don't care about alawites or Assad, just influence in this region. Same for Americans, no hurry to end anything, couldn't care less. Actually the American apathy to foreign crisis will only grow in coming years, most Americans want focus on domestic reform and not foreign wars (even though they are partially complicit in those wars..)


I'll also add that the result of the refugee crisis will produce more conflict in the future so what you see today in the Mideast is in fact only the beginning of much bigger historical tragedies, if history provides any clues (and it does).


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> Yeah, there are not enough Arabs on here to get a fair representation of different Arab peoples. Some of my views, for example, are only held by a small minority of Jordanians (unfortunately lol) so I don't represent the typical Jordanian mindset when I say certain things, although on other things I believe I completely do. I certainly hope hazzy doesn't represent most Palestinians, although he probably represents enough Palestinians to render the future of Palestine even more tragic than it is currently. You can probably admit that a majority of Saudis don't hold some of your views either..
> 
> 
> That would be perfect  bye bye 'Muslim' Brotherhood, y'all won't be missed. In the real word though we (countries that know what s best for themselves) have to force you into irrelevance before you bring us all down.
> 
> 
> What they form a buffer between are societies and progress.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> UNHCR - Jordan's Za'atari refugee camp turns three, challenges for the future of thousands living there un-registered Syrian refugees in Jordan are increasingly opting to go to the refugee camps because of high cost living in the cities and high unemployment.
> 
> This is why I don't like the notion that we can just ignore the Syrian war and be neutral, because hundreds of thousands of kids are growing up displaced and poor in countries that are not doing so well themselves. It's an unprecedented humanitarian crisis, only second to ww2 because major world powers want to keep playing their chess game in countries they don't care about instead of putting an end to it. Btw @Saif al-Arab i disagree that the American Russian rivalry is only played out in Ukraine, it's played out everywhere that it can. The Russians don't care about alawites or Assad, just influence in this region. Same for Americans, no hurry to end anything, couldn't care less. Actually the American apathy to foreign crisis will only grow in coming years, most Americans want focus on domestic reform and not foreign wars (even though they are partially complicit in those wars..)



We number 450 million people. It's complete and utter utopia to think that we all hold the same views or ever will. The Arab world is a diverse place on most fronts and it would be a shame if that was lost.

Well, I think based on personal interaction that enough Saudi Arabians hold my views actually, minus the criticism of the existing regimes although my impression is that many people are tired/unsatisfied by the same issues, the only difference is that I voice them publicly and strongly.

Of course my views are many and complex but in regards to politics and the Arab world I base my views on the need for increasing Arab cooperation (no blind Arab nationalism though), more freedom for the common man (political and social reforms in other words), more inclusiveness rather than the "my way or the highway" mentality currently predominant among the regimes, an increased focus on educational and economic reforms etc. The need to try to have cordial ties with most powers and be equal on the negotiation "table" which can only happen if progressing as a nation and people.

At the same time I am a conservative person and a traditionalist when it comes to areas such as our ancient culture, traditions, values, religion (not an Islamist though) etc.

As I told you or someone else here then I am not a fan of giving myself or people "labels" as I believe that most of us are too complex to just put us in a few boxes but a Muslim conservative-liberal that is in favor of progress, open to different opinions and who wants changes on those areas above would be a good initial description.

Also it would be a mistake to believe that my views are static or that of people in general.

Regarding my "Ukraine comment" then I don't recall if I wrote that the West (read USA) is only worried about Russia in Ukraine. What I meant is that the main confrontation has moved from Syria to Ukraine.

I know that Syria is part of that battlefield as well but in regards to Europe (the EU especially) the main worry in connection with Syria is extremism (Daesh) that can potentially be a threat for Europe (we already have seen 3000 or 4000 Europeans joining ISIS) and increasing waves of migrants. The rest is secondary IMO.

Yes, the US will definitely focus more on the "Chinese challenge" but I don't see them leaving the MENA region anytime soon. They will still play a major role in the events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are being too dramatic here and exaggerating to get your points across. Iran can't do anything other than supporting a few Shia proxies in tiny Lebanon and Southern Iraq and they can't go too far the locals won't accept any Iranian supremacy. Many Shia Arabs don't see them (Iranians) as equals to begin with even. It's all exaggerations. They would have no influence at all if they did not play the "Islamist" and "Palestine" card in those countries and the Mullah regime knows it. They won't stand a chance against the Arab world which outnumbers them in population with a ratio 1:6/7 and which is much richer, powerful etc. Even despite the conflicts. If Iran could they would have damaged GCC long ago but they can't.
> 
> It will remain a proxy war at most in failed states/states at war.
> 
> In reality Arabs are their own biggest enemies. Regimes in particular and the various political fractions who are not mature and have grown up in a culture where it is either "my way or the highway". We need to remove this attitude if we want to see improvements.
> 
> Trust me, I am as sick and tired of the status quo as you are and most sincere Arabs are that too. I dislike the regime aass lickers too with a great passion. Or at least I have developed an antipathy for them because they are an obstacle for the region and fooling nobody but themselves. Similarly I have the same view in regards to shallow Islamists - the type that think that they can suddenly and magically improve everything while in reality they derive from the same rotten tree.
> 
> Hence my main point here - the new generation needing to take over eventually. A new generation that hopefully remains steadfast to our religion, ancient customs and religions but at the same time do not shun modernity JUST like past Caliphates did.



Don't speak in the name if the iraqi shia yes many Shiites in Iraq belong to noble arab tribes but we don't have or accept any ummyyad supremacy or bigotry or hatred.

We shia don't care about the ethnicity of other Shiites.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Don't speak in the name if the iraqi shia yes many Shiites in Iraq belong to noble arab tribes but we don't have or accept any ummyyad supremacy or bigotry or hatred.
> 
> We shia don't care about the ethnicity of other Shiites.



I can speak in the name of anyone that I like as an Arab. I have ancestral ties to Iraq too.

Secondly no sane Iraqi Shia Arab will accept any "Iranian supremacy". That was never the case historically, nor is it the case today nor will it be the case tomorrow. Iraqi Shia Arabs gave more martyrs in the fight against Iran than anyone else.

An Iraqi Shia Arab will always (in general) feel more attachment to an fellow Shia Arab from nearby KSA, Kuwait, Bahrain, Southern Lebanon or Yemen than a Persian Shia from Mashhad near the borders of Turkmenistan and Afghanistan that he cannot even communicate with!

Your beloved Nasrallah and his supporters, including Hezbollah, are one of the most pro pan-Arab militant groups in the region. Groups like Daesh and Al-Qaeda on the other hand do not care about ethnicity at all.

Why are you blabbering about the Umayyad Caliphate which ended almost 1300 years ago in the ME only to move to Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) and establish themselves there?

You cannot speak in the name of Arab Shias either using your logic. Fact of the matter is that Arabs tend to care/worry about themselves more than foreigners. Just like any other foreigners tend to care more about themselves before others.

Read what well-known Iraqi Shia Arab clerics such as Sheikh Ayad al-Ekabi and Mahdi al-Shawki have to say about Iranian Mullah influence in Iraq.

http://wweek.com/portland/article-18361-iraq-anti-iranian-shia-clerics-speak-out.html

Or this one;






In any case most of your beloved Iranian clerics are Iranian Arabs originally.

You also know that most Farsis are not Muslims. Only by name and culture. Their priority is to spread their filth in the Arab world and as long as we Arabs are alive we will prevent them from doing just that as we have always done historically.

Any Arab siding with them against his brethren and countrymen is a traitor that deserves the harshest punishment. I have faith that Shia Arabs won't ever fall this low so I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I can speak in the name of anyone that I like as an Arab. I have ancestral ties to Iraq too.
> 
> Secondly no sane Iraqi Shia Arab will accept any "Iranian supremacy". That was never the case historically, nor is it the case today nor will it be the case tomorrow. Iraqi Shia Arabs gave more martyrs in the fight against Iran than anyone else.
> 
> An Iraqi Shia Arab will always (in general) feel more attachment to an fellow Shia Arab from nearby KSA, Kuwait, Bahrain, Southern Lebanon or Yemen than a Persian Shia from Mashhad near the borders of Turkmenistan and Afghanistan that he cannot even communicate with!
> 
> Your beloved Nasrallah and his supporters, including Hezbollah, are one of the most pro pan-Arab militant groups in the region. Groups like Daesh and Al-Qaeda on the other hand do not care about ethnicity at all.
> 
> Why are you blabbering about the Umayyad Caliphate which ended almost 1300 years ago in the ME only to move to Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) and establish themselves there?
> 
> You cannot speak in the name of Arab Shias either using your logic. Fact of the matter is that Arabs tend to care/worry about themselves more than foreigners. Just like any other foreigners tend to care more about themselves before others.
> 
> Read what well-known Iraqi Shia Arab clerics such as Sheikh Ayad al-Ekabi and Mahdi al-Shawki have to say about Iranian Mullah influence in Iraq.
> 
> http://wweek.com/portland/article-18361-iraq-anti-iranian-shia-clerics-speak-out.html
> 
> Or this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case most of your beloved Iranian clerics are Iranian Arabs originally.
> 
> You also know that most Farsis are not Muslims. Only by name and culture.


Why you always don't read or understand my posts??! you speak without even understanding what i said

1.I didn't say we accept iranian supremacy I am against any supremacy 

2.In our shia sect we don't look at the ethnicity of other shia nor we consider them less than us

3.The ummyyads who started this supremacy by consider the others as less and this poisened many sunni arabs who see non arabs as less



Saif al-Arab said:


> I can speak in the name of anyone that I like as an Arab. I have ancestral ties to Iraq too.
> 
> Secondly no sane Iraqi Shia Arab will accept any "Iranian supremacy". That was never the case historically, nor is it the case today nor will it be the case tomorrow. Iraqi Shia Arabs gave more martyrs in the fight against Iran than anyone else.
> 
> An Iraqi Shia Arab will always (in general) feel more attachment to an fellow Shia Arab from nearby KSA, Kuwait, Bahrain, Southern Lebanon or Yemen than a Persian Shia from Mashhad near the borders of Turkmenistan and Afghanistan that he cannot even communicate with!
> 
> Your beloved Nasrallah and his supporters, including Hezbollah, are one of the most pro pan-Arab militant groups in the region. Groups like Daesh and Al-Qaeda on the other hand do not care about ethnicity at all.
> 
> Why are you blabbering about the Umayyad Caliphate which ended almost 1300 years ago in the ME only to move to Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) and establish themselves there?
> 
> You cannot speak in the name of Arab Shias either using your logic. Fact of the matter is that Arabs tend to care/worry about themselves more than foreigners. Just like any other foreigners tend to care more about themselves before others.
> 
> Read what well-known Iraqi Shia Arab clerics such as Sheikh Ayad al-Ekabi and Mahdi al-Shawki have to say about Iranian Mullah influence in Iraq.
> 
> http://wweek.com/portland/article-18361-iraq-anti-iranian-shia-clerics-speak-out.html
> 
> Or this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case most of your beloved Iranian clerics are Iranian Arabs originally.
> 
> You also know that most Farsis are not Muslims. Only by name and culture. Their priority is to spread their filth in the Arab world and as long as we Arabs are alive we will prevent them from doing just that as we have always done historically.
> 
> Any Arab siding with them against his brethren and countrymen is a traitor that deserves the harshest punishment. I have faith that Shia Arabs won't ever fall this low so I have nothing to worry about.


Again with your BS its like the persians live only in mashad


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you always don't read or understand my posts??! you speak without even understanding what i said
> 
> 1.I didn't say we accept iranian supremacy I am against any supremacy
> 
> 2.In our shia sect we don't look at the ethnicity of other shia nor we consider them less than us
> 
> 3.The ummyyads who started this supremacy by consider the others as less and this poisened many sunni arabs who see non arabs as less
> 
> 
> Again with your BS its like the persians live only in mashad



You are the one that started commenting on 1 sentence of my many spot-on posts about the current realties of the region despite the fact that what I wrote was/is right. You seem to agree yourself.

If you don't accept any supremacy either what are you discussing then?

Are you disputing the FACT that Iraq Shia Arabs have a much bigger affinity with fellow Shia Arabs from neighboring countries such as Kuwait, KSA, Bahrain and those a bit further away such as Lebanon and Yemen rather than Persians that they cannot even communicate with?

Also people tend to care more about their own before foreigners in general regardless of being Arabs or non-Arabs. Especially in the ME. That's a fact too.

I wrote Mashhad because that is the religious center of Iran along with Qom (two Persian majority cities of Iran) and were most if not all Shia Arab pilgrims go to.

Whenever Arab Shias especially those from the Peninsula visit Najaf or Karbala they are treated especially well for political reasons. Same story with Iraqi Sunni Arabs visiting Makkah and Madinah. Let's not kid ourselves here.

You are ignoring all my correct points because it does not suit your agenda.

1) Most of your beloved Iranian Shia clerics have Arab ancestry or are even recent arrivals to Iran from Iraq, Lebanon, the Arabian Peninsula etc. Some even say this openly in Shia Arab media.

2) Most Persians are cultural Muslims at most and equally as many are heavily anti-Muslim and thus by default also anti-Arab, which obviously includes Iraqi Shia Arabs. You ignore that purposely.

3) I suggest that you watch the video that I posted.

4) No shame in admitting that you are an Iranian Arab or even an Iranian if that is the case.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626514069965668352


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626514069965668352
> View attachment 242080


POS.
All "armor add-ons" that are DIY (whether made by FSA, SAA, YPG, ISIS, whoever) are bad (for the occupants.) They aren't made out of ballistic steel or composites, and any hit registered on the "add-on armor" will create a huge-backspall, which would kill the occupants on the inside, unless they lined the inside with Kevlar, which they didn't because no one in Syria has the capability to do that.
Not to mention, even if it didn't create a backspall, since it isn't ballistic steel or ceramics I still doubt it would stop a 5.45, 5.56, or 7.62 (x39 or x51) ball round anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> POS.
> All "armor add-ons" that are DIY (whether made by FSA, SAA, YPG, ISIS, whoever) are bad (for the occupants.) They aren't made out of ballistic steel or composites, and any hit registered on the "add-on armor" will create a huge-backspall, which would kill the occupants on the inside, unless they lined the inside with Kevlar, which they didn't because no one in Syria has the capability to do that.
> Not to mention, even if it didn't create a backspall, since it isn't ballistic steel or ceramics I still doubt it would stop a 5.45, 5.56, or 7.62 (x39 or x51) ball round anywhere.


Maybe its purpose is to make it look intimidating or possibly to give the fighters higher morale before going into combat if they believe that the add-on's will protect them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626610813944492032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are the one that started commenting on 1 sentence of my many spot-on posts about the current realties of the region despite the fact that what I wrote was/is right. You seem to agree yourself.
> 
> If you don't accept any supremacy either what are you discussing then?
> 
> Are you disputing the FACT that Iraq Shia Arabs have a much bigger affinity with fellow Shia Arabs from neighboring countries such as Kuwait, KSA, Bahrain and those a bit further away such as Lebanon and Yemen rather than Persians that they cannot even communicate with?
> 
> Also people tend to care more about their own before foreigners in general regardless of being Arabs or non-Arabs. Especially in the ME. That's a fact too.
> 
> I wrote Mashhad because that is the religious center of Iran along with Qom (two Persian majority cities of Iran) and were most if not all Shia Arab pilgrims go to.
> 
> Whenever Arab Shias especially those from the Peninsula visit Najaf or Karbala they are treated especially well for political reasons. Same story with Iraqi Sunni Arabs visiting Makkah and Madinah. Let's not kid ourselves here.
> 
> You are ignoring all my correct points because it does not suit your agenda.
> 
> 1) Most of your beloved Iranian Shia clerics have Arab ancestry or are even recent arrivals to Iran from Iraq, Lebanon, the Arabian Peninsula etc. Some even say this openly in Shia Arab media.
> 
> 2) Most Persians are cultural Muslims at most and equally as many are heavily anti-Muslim and thus by default also anti-Arab, which obviously includes Iraqi Shia Arabs. You ignore that purposely.
> 
> 3) I suggest that you watch the video that I posted.
> 
> 4) No shame in admitting that you are an Iranian Arab or even an Iranian if that is the case.


Well I don't think you understand or wil understand what I a have wrote 

Yes we don't have anything to do with arabs or we need anything from them 
no iraqi feel ties with arab or iranian


----------



## 500

*U.S. Shoots Down Idea of Syria Safe Zone*

Days after the U.S. and Turkey announced a breakthrough deal to fight together against the Islamic State, U.S. officials are insisting that -- contrary to reports -- there are definitely no U.S. plans for a "safe zone" inside Syria. In fact, there really is no "zone," and there is no plan to keep the area "safe."

U.S. Shoots Down Idea of Syria Safe Zone - Bloomberg View

Obama wants doing business with Ayatulas, so Assad can keep dropping barrels on Syrians as much as he likes.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> *U.S. Shoots Down Idea of Syria Safe Zone*
> 
> Days after the U.S. and Turkey announced a breakthrough deal to fight together against the Islamic State, U.S. officials are insisting that -- contrary to reports -- there are definitely no U.S. plans for a "safe zone" inside Syria. In fact, there really is no "zone," and there is no plan to keep the area "safe."
> 
> U.S. Shoots Down Idea of Syria Safe Zone - Bloomberg View
> 
> Obama wants doing business with Ayatulas, so Assad can keep dropping barrels on Syrians as much as he likes.



Hey is you want a safe zone, no fly zone or whatever, you, Turkey and your GCC buddies can implement it yourself. Obama is gone next year. Its not his, nor America's war.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

UNCONFIRMED: Reports are saying that YPG have given Tal Abyad to the regime. FSA fighters arrested as a result.
SAA Ba'ath battalion of Raqqa said this was true on their twitter page.
FSA Liwa Thuwar Raqqa said it was false on their facebook page.
Still unconfirmed for now, but I wouldn't be surprised. PKK & YPG are backstabbers, like I have said many times before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Hey is you want a safe zone, no fly zone or whatever, you, Turkey and your GCC buddies can implement it yourself. Obama is gone next year. Its not his, nor America's war.


I have news for u: US is involved in Syria and Iraq up to its neck, bombing on daily basis.



Dr.Thrax said:


> UNCONFIRMED: Reports are saying that YPG have given Tal Abyad to the regime. FSA fighters arrested as a result.
> SAA Ba'ath battalion of Raqqa said this was true on their twitter page.
> FSA Liwa Thuwar Raqqa said it was false on their facebook page.
> Still unconfirmed for now, but I wouldn't be surprised. PKK & YPG are backstabbers, like I have said many times before.


Sounds like total rubbish, for simple reason that Tal Abyad connects two Kurdish enclaves. They need it for themselves. And I dont see where from loyalists can come there. at all.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> I have news for u: US is involved in Syria and Iraq up to its neck, bombing on daily basis.
> 
> 
> Sounds like total rubbish, for simple reason that Tal Abyad connects two Kurdish enclaves. They need it for themselves. And I dont see where from loyalists can come there. at all.


I know. But According to some it's for "retaliation" against "Turkish aggression" against the PKK. It doesn't make sense at all, true, but it's not something completely out of the ballpark, YPG would do it if they wanted to.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> I have news for u: US is involved in Syria and Iraq up to its neck, bombing on daily basis.



Bombings are against daesh. Compared to daesh or al qaeda, Assad looks like a pretty decent guy. Yes we have supported FSA but most Americans disapprove of this. Syria is not Obama's or America's problem. You could make a case Iraq is because of the invasion. If you want a no fly zone over Syria then it is YOU who should implement it. Israel, Turkey, GCC all want it so they should put it. What are you waiting for? Obama is not stopping you. GCCs don't have a problem bombing Houthis who are not barrel bombing anyone so why don't they go to Syria and put a no fly zone? Why wait for Obama? Do it yourself.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Bombings are against daesh. Compared to daesh or al qaeda, Assad looks like a pretty decent guy.


How is that? Assad killed and keeps killing much much more. In addition he gassed and starved people.



> Syria is not Obama's or America's problem.


Then why he is bombing there on daily basis?



> If you want a no fly zone over Syria then it is YOU who should implement it.


I dont want US to be involved neither in Syria nor in Iraq. But if they are sending their jets every day then they should do something to stop this Nazi style atrocities.


----------



## bsruzm

libertad said:


> Israel, Turkey, GCC all want it so they should put it. What are you waiting for?


None of those unnecessarily occupy a chair in UNSC but U.S. does so what are you waiting for?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

500 said:


> How is that? Assad killed and keeps killing much much more. In addition he gassed and starved people.
> 
> 
> Then why he is bombing there on daily basis?
> 
> 
> I dont want US to be involved neither in Syria nor in Iraq. But if they are sending their jets every day then they should do something to stop this Nazi style atrocities.



Exactly. Not to forget Obama's "red lines" that were crossed 100 times. Gaddafi, although a madman, and his regime did not even come close to murdering as many Libyans as the Al-Assad regime has murdered their own (Syrians), yet the US and NATO were VERY eager to remove him.

As I wrote earlier in this thread, the West does not care particularly much about Syria other than preventing the rise of Daesh outside of the ME (mainly preventing them from targeting the West and key Western interests in the region) and the giant refugee crisis. Ironically the latter would not even be close to what it is if the international community had acted in Syria years ago and sticked to their promises. We would not have seen the rise of Daesh either in Syria. It would at most be confined to certain areas of Iraq (Al-Anbar, Ninawa, Salah ad-Din, Babil, Baghdad and Diyala).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626845716204253184
No more games. We tried to be nice and certain people took advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> How is that? Assad killed and keeps killing much much more. In addition he gassed and starved people.


 


500 said:


> I dont want US to be involved neither in Syria nor in Iraq. But if they are sending their jets every day then they should do something to stop this Nazi style atrocities.


 
Do you share this concern with the people of Yemen being bombed by the KSA government? Just the other day 140 civilians were killed after KSA bombed a power plant and workers dorm. Why no calls for a no fly zone over Yemen who are being bombed by a foreign country against all international laws? Why no calls for a no fly zone over Gaza as you bombed UN compounds killing hundreds of kids? Who am I kidding? You are a filthy hypocrite. You guys have the perfect word for it...'Chutzpah'.



500 said:


> Then why he is bombing there on daily basis?


 
He's bombing daesh, but he doesn't do it enough. I can't make sense of US foreign policy, but I am always glad when there is no escalation. A nfz would be an escalation. FTR I would love nothing more than a total withdrawal of US involvement in the ME. You should be thankful Obama is supporting FSA because no one is supporting this, but he's doing it anyway. Now you want him to put a no fly zone. Why? What's going on in Syria is none of our business. Like I said before if you want a nfz, Israel, Turkey and GCCs should implement it themselves.



bsruzm said:


> None of those unnecessarily occupy a chair in UNSC but U.S. does so what are you waiting for?


 
Even if it happened through UNSC it be vetoed by Russia and China so that wouldn't do it either. You don't need UNSC permission to bomb PKK why do you need it for no fly zone?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

libertad said:


> Do you share this concern with the people of Yemen being bombed by the KSA government? Just the other day 140 civilians were killed after KSA bombed a power plant and workers dorm. Why no calls for a no fly zone over Yemen who are being bombed by a foreign country against all international laws? Why no calls for a no fly zone over Gaza as you bombed UN compounds killing hundreds of kids? Who am I kidding? You are a filthy hypocrite. You guys have the perfect word for it...'Chutzpah'.
> 
> 
> 
> He's bombing daesh, but he doesn't do it enough. I can't make sense of US foreign policy, but I am always glad when there is no escalation. A nfz would be an escalation. FTR I would love nothing more than a total withdrawal of US involvement in the ME. You should be thankful Obama is supporting FSA because no one is supporting this, but he's doing it anyway. Now you want him to put a no fly zone. Why? What's going on in Syria is none of our business. Like I said before if you want a nfz, Israel, Turkey and GCCs should implement it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it happened through UNSC it be vetoed by Russia and China so that wouldn't do it either. You don't need UNSC permission to bomb PKK why do you need it for no fly zone?



Farsi, the Arab intervention in Yemen has been approved by the UN, the Yemeni president and the Arab League. It's intended to remove a murderous terror cult (Houthi's) from large areas of Yemen which they have been occupying since September 2014 after their illegal coup d'état which was condemned by the UN and world community.

Secondly in such air campaigns and wars in general it's impossible to avoid civilian casualties but nothing that KSA or others that take part have done can be described as systematic war crimes like the 1000 times bigger and 1000 times longer and more systematic crimes of your favorite Al-Assad. So your comparison is moronic.

The Houthi's are deliberately hiding among civilians too which has been confirmed again and again by independent sources.

Besides the Houthi's are shelling large areas of Yemen and have killed as many if not more civilians since the conflict began. You might ask the people of Aden and other areas of Southern Yemen. They did not take power in Yemen while handling out roses before the intervention occurred either.

Every sane person can see that Syria has been abandoned and that the Syrian people have been lied to by the Kenyan clown Obama.

And no, KSA or the coalition are not innocent in Yemen nor is the Syrian opposition that in Syria but that's always the case in WARS. That's why they are called wars. 

Yet it should be plain obvious for every sane person that the Al-Assad regime's crimes are not crimes that you can make excuses for in any way nor are they comparable to anything seen in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farsi, the Arab intervention in Yemen has been approved by the UN, the Yemeni president and the Arab League. It's intended to remove a murderous terror cult (Houthi's) from large areas of Yemen which they have been occupying since September 2014 after their illegal coup d'état which was condemned by the UN and world community.
> 
> Secondly in such air campaigns and wars in general it's impossible to avoid civilian casualties but nothing that KSA or others that take part have done can be described as systematic war crimes like the 1000 times bigger and 1000 times longer and more systematic crimes of your favorite Al-Assad. So your comparison is moronic.
> 
> The Houthi's are deliberately hiding among civilians too which has been confirmed again and again by independent sources.
> 
> Besides the Houthi's are shelling large areas of Yemen and have killed as many if not more civilians since the conflict began. You might ask the people of Aden and other areas of Southern Yemen. They did not take power in Yemen while handling out roses before the intervention occurred either.
> 
> Every sane person can see that Syria has been abandoned and that the Syrian people have been lied to by the Kenyan clown Obama.
> 
> And no, KSA or the coalition are not innocent in Yemen nor is the Syrian opposition that in Syria but that's always the case in WARS. That's why they are called wars.
> 
> Yet it should be plain obvious for every sane person that the Al-Assad regime's crimes are not crimes that you can make excuses for in any way nor are they comparable to anything seen in the region.



They weren't abandoned by Obama, they were abandoned by the so called 'Muslim Arabs' around them. Every Arab that supports our regimes is directly responsible for their suffering. And get thousands of sins in the process.

We need to stop blaming Obama, blame the Jordanian, Iraqi, Egyptian, Lebanese, UAE, Saudi, Palestinian authority regimes. Do you know that Jordan supports Assad? No matter how much nonsense they feed to the Arab public. All their actions suggest that they prefer the Assad regime.

I don't know what's so hard for you to people to just admit your regimes are the problem.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> They weren't abandoned by Obama, they were abandoned by the so called 'Muslim Arabs' around them. Every Arab that supports our regimes is directly responsible for their suffering. And get thousands of sins in the process.



The regimes in the Arab AND Muslim world are to be blamed as well but those regimes are not the US. They were not talking about "red lines" openly nor have they a history of removing dictators across the Arab and Muslim world that they do not like.

How many conflicts between Arab states can you mention outside of the Iraq-Kuwait war (First Gulf War), the Algerian and Moroccan war (very short) and the Yemen civil war where Egypt under Nasser played a major role?

Now how many US interventions can you count just in the last 20 years?

Removing Gaddafi happened in an instant who was many times better than Assad yet they don't bother in Syria despite obvious and systematic war crimes not seen this bad in the region since like forever. Everything from a systematic starving campaign, gassing of people, mass-killings of civilians in massacres all across rural Syria, indiscriminate barrel bombardments almost EACH single day for 1-2 years now.

Also Obama won't do anything in favor of Palestine. The US administration is a huge obstacle to peace in the ME. They are supporting those same regimes, they are not pressuring Israel enough to solve the Palestinian question, they are claiming to want to spread democracy etc. and prevent tyrants from murdering their people yet they have looked silently at Al-Assad's butchering but they don't want to leave the region either and their bases.

Both are trash.

The Kenyan Obama is no different to Bush. They are just puppets/figureheads anyway both of them. They have an apparatus consisting of 1000's of people who take the decisions. He has no option but following their advice.

I don't care about democrat and republican or American policies but just saying it as I and most persons see it.

Also where is their spread of democracy among Arab regimes? Where is their support for reformers? Nowhere to be seen. They want puppets and a weak region. Nothing more.


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> The regimes in the Arab AND Muslim world are to be blamed as well but those regimes are not the US. They were not talking about "red lines" openly nor have they a history of removing dictators across the Arab and Muslim world that they do not like.
> 
> Removing Gaddafi happened in an instant who was many times better than Assad yet they don't bother in Syria despite obvious and systematic war crimes not seen this bad in the region since like forever. Everything from a systematic starving campaign, gassing of people, mass-killings of civilians in massacres all across rural Syria, indiscriminate barrel bombardments almost EACH single day for 1-2 years now.
> 
> Also Obama won't do anything in favor of Palestine. The US administration is a huge obstacle to peace in the ME. They are supporting those same regimes, they are not pressuring Israel enough to solve the Palestinian question, they are claiming to want to spread democracy etc. and prevent tyrants from murdering their people yet they have looked silently at Al-Assad's butchering but they don't want to leave the region either and their bases.
> 
> Both are trash.



Christians aren't going to do anything for Muslims. You need to reread your history, they view the Middle East as their land and their civilization they developed that we conquered. And they want revenge, don't expect anything from them. Today they are less religious, so economic benefits will dictate their actions. They will gain nothing out of a burned down Syria which is no longer agriculturally able and has no natural resources.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Do you share this concern with the people of Yemen being bombed by the KSA government? Just the other day 140 civilians were killed after KSA bombed a power plant and workers dorm. Why no calls for a no fly zone over Yemen who are being bombed by a foreign country against all international laws? Why no calls for a no fly zone over Gaza as you bombed UN compounds killing hundreds of kids? Who am I kidding? You are a filthy hypocrite. You guys have the perfect word for it...'Chutzpah'.


First of all you have reading comprehension problems. I clearly said that *I dont want US to be involved at all.*

But since US is HEAVILY involved in Syria & Iraq in name of saving Kurds and poor Shia militias, dropping thousands of bombs every month, I find it suck that they do absolutely NOTHING to protect Syrians and Iraqis under barrel bombs and IRAM rockets.

As for Yemen or Gaza, no illegal barrel bombs are used there and number of casualties are 100 times less than in Syria, no millions of refugees etc etc (nearly half of Syria population are refugees!).



> He's bombing daesh, but he doesn't do it enough.


So 5 minutes ago u said Syria is not US problem, now u are saying that thousands bombs they drop are not enough. 

You want US to bomb ISIS like crazy and in same time do nothing against Assad who is much bigger criminal. So you are hypocrite.

In contrast to u, I dont have any double standards. My position is that US should not involve, but if they come, they should protect civilians from *both sides.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> First of all you have reading comprehension problems. I clearly said that *I dont want US to be involved at all.*
> 
> But since US is HEAVILY involved in Syria & Iraq in name of saving Kurds and poor Shia militias, dropping thousands of bombs every month, I find it suck that they do absolutely NOTHING to protect Syrians and Iraqis under barrel bombs and IRAM rockets.
> 
> As for Yemen or Gaza, no illegal barrel bombs are used there and number of casualties are 100 times less than in Syria, no millions of refugees etc etc (nearly half of Syria population are refugees!).
> 
> 
> So 5 minutes ago u said Syria is not US problem, now u are saying that thousands bombs they drop are not enough.
> 
> You want US to bomb ISIS like crazy and in same time do nothing against Assad who is much bigger criminal. So you are hypocrite.
> 
> In contrast to u, I dont have any double standards. My position is that US should not involve, but if they come, they should protect civilians from *both sides.*



Don't compare a 6 year stalemate war to a 1 month bombing campaign. If you bombed Gaza for 6 years the casualties will surpass those of the Syrian conflict.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Christians aren't going to do anything for Muslims. You need to reread your history, they view the Middle East as their land and their civilization they developed that we conquered. And they want revenge, don't expect anything from them. Today they are less religious, so economic benefits will dictate their actions. They will gain nothing out of a burned down Syria which is no longer agriculturally able and has no natural resources.



What? The Middle East (the cradle of civilization or more precise the Arab world) has nothing to do with the West. They had their crusades which ended terribly for them 800 years ago and then in the recent 150 years they started to colonize the region and gain influence on all fronts. That does not make it "their" region and I doubt that they see it this way either.

True, Europe and the Arab world are neighbors with common ties on many fronts for millenniums but by that logic we Arabs can have a much bigger claim to Spain, Portugal, Southern Italy, Malta, Cyprus, Crete etc. Regions that we actually ruled for millenniums and longer than Europeans were present in the ME or equally as long is we include the Romans in North Africa and the Arab Middle East (From Northern Hijaz to Northern Sham).

What I am saying is that the US are bankrolling the same Arab regimes that we are complaining about. I don't expect anything from those regimes as they are only working for their interests which is logical. Never did. Not talking about the people here.

What I am saying here is that Obama is no different to his predecessor and I don't see how he is better for Arabs than past presidents such as Clinton for instance. In my eyes Clinton was better although his presidency was before my time.

Now he is also shaking hands with Iran and he will probably tolerate increasing meddling from the Mullah's in the Arab world which will create more misery.

Also he won't do anything for Palestine either. If he would he could/would have done that years ago.

Once again that's why the Arab world and regimes need to unite and we as Arabs too regardless of different opinions but it seems that the retards do not understand this.

They were barking of some unified Arab joint force months ago? Where is that join force? How hard can it be to create? The region is on fire but still nothing. I wonder if anyone is preventing this but the reality is that if they really bothered not even the US could prevent us from doing that. It's beyond hopeless.

Those Iranians/Shias or whoever is crying about the GCC while living in the West should bark to their leaders why they are bankrolling the same leaders in the GCC. What the hell do the common man to do with it in the GCC? Nothing. They can't do anything. Yet we never hear barking from them when it comes to the Mullah's of Iran or their allies (Assad mass-murderer, Houthi terrorist cult etc.).


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> What? The Middle East (the cradle of civilization or more precise the Arab world) has nothing to do with the West. They had their crusades which ended terribly for them 800 years ago and then in the recent 150 years they started to colonize the region and gain influence on all fronts. That does not make it "their" region and I doubt that they see it this way either.
> 
> True, Europe and the Arab world are neighbors with common ties on many fronts for millenniums but by that logic we Arabs can have a much bigger claim to Spain, Portugal, Southern Italy, Malta, Cyprus, Crete etc. Regions that we actually ruled for millenniums and longer than Europeans were present in the ME or equally as long is we include the Romans in North Africa and the Arab Middle East (From Northern Hijaz to Northern Sham).
> 
> What I am saying is that the US are bankrolling the same Arab regimes that we are complaining about. I don't expect anything from those regimes as they are only working for their interests which is logical. Never did. Not talking about the people here.
> 
> What I am saying here is that Obama is no different to his predecessor and I don't see how he is better for Arabs than past presidents such as Clinton for instance. In my eyes Clinton was better although his presidency was before my time.
> 
> Now he is also shaking hands with Iran and he will probably tolerate increasing meddling from the Mullah's in the Arab world which will create more misery.
> 
> Also he won't do anything for Palestine either. If he would he could/would have done that years ago.
> 
> Once again that's why the Arab world and regimes need to unite and we as Arabs too regardless of different opinions but it seems that the retards do not understand this.



The people who don't want to unite are Jordanian government, UAE government, Egyptian government, Palestinian Authority, in some cases Saudi Arabian government as well. They are the people who oppose reconcilaton or unity and instead 24/7 demonizing everyone else and trying to dominate them.

I don't think you realize it or you're ignoring it. All these entities are attacking MB activists, jailing them, won't allow them to have mosques, giving billions to Sisi government publicly announing that it is for war against MB. PA saying the residents of Gaza will suffer as long as Hamas which was elected doesn't dissappear and disarm.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> The people who don't want to unite are Jordanian government, UAE government, Egyptian government, Palestinian Authority, in some cases Saudi Arabian government as well. They are the people who oppose reconcilaton or unity and instead 24/7 demonizing everyone else and trying to dominate them.



Regimes have their own agendas that is mostly centered on staying in power and trying to gain as much goodwill among the powers of the world but the opposition groups/organizations have their faults too. We have to realize that while there are millions anti-Arab regime supporters or just people like me who want to see changes peacefully and not necessarily calling for any armed conflicts agains them (I am not as it will just become worse) there are millions of people who support them 100% and that's just how it is.

Now what I have been calling for, for years are new visions and expanding the Arab League and transforming it into a truly meaningful organization that can help the people in the Arab world and not the closed coffee club that it is. I have never seen a single Arab from any country having even the opportunity to speak about the region, their visions, dreams or speaking directly to the leaders. I don't understand, especially in globalized times like that, why Arabs cannot sit down and work on such basics.

Look at Europeans. 100's of different ethic group, languages, totally different cultures, people who have been killing each other for longer and more brutally than any other people in history and who just 70 years ago killed almost 100 MILLION of each other (250.000 just 20 years ago in the Balkans (center of Europe) can cooperate such closely on ALL fields yet the Arab regimes that have 1000 times more in common with each other cannot. Even in the GCC there are silly idiotic rivalries. Just look at the KSA and Qatar relations.

I am lost for words. Even here on PDF when I try to discuss such topics among the Arab users it seems that most don't care even so much as to try to take part in such discussions. Not sure if they are content with the status quo, are afraid of speaking or whatever it is. Normally we tend to be very vocal about politics and everyone has a solution and is very good at speaking out and telling everything what should be done but the number of people who are actually doing anything on the ground is minimal…..

We the diaspora have a special role here and we have failed too.

Now let's discuss Shia-Sunni nonsense, Hamas, House of Saud etc. while the region is a gigantic mess. Not sure why I keep caring. A few troublemakers have hijacked the region completed and poisoned enough people to make the cleaning job more difficult than ever imagined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Regimes have their own agendas that is mostly centered on staying in power and trying to gain as much goodwill among the powers of the world but the opposition groups/organizations have their faults too. We have to realize that while there are millions anti-Arab regime supporters or just people like me who want to see changes peacefully and not necessarily calling for any armed conflicts agains them (I am not as it will just become worse) there are millions of people who support them 100% and that's just how it is.
> 
> Now what I have been calling for, for years are new visions and expanding the Arab League and transforming it into a truly meaningful organization that can help the people in the Arab world and not the closed coffee club that it is. I have never seen a single Arab from any country having even the opportunity to speak about the region, their visions, dreams or speaking directly to the leaders. I don't understand, especially in globalized times like that, why Arabs cannot sit down and work on such basics.
> 
> Look at Europeans. 100's of different ethic group, languages, totally different cultures, people who have been killing each other for longer and more brutally than any other people in history and who just 70 years ago killed almost 100 MILLION of each other (250.000 just 20 years ago in the Balkans (center of Europe) can cooperate such closely on ALL fields yet the Arab regimes that have 1000 times more in common with each other cannot. Even in the GCC there are silly idiotic rivalries. Just look at the KSA and Qatar relations.
> 
> I am lost for words. Even here on PDF when I try to discuss such topics among the Arab users it seems that most don't care even so much as to try to take part in such discussions. Not sure if they are content with the status quo, are afraid of speaking or whatever it is. Normally we tend to be very vocal about politics and everyone has a solution and is very good at speaking out and telling everything what should be done but the number of people who are actually doing anything on the ground is minimal…..
> 
> We the diaspora have a special role here and we have failed too.
> 
> Now let's discuss Shia-Sunni nonsense, Hamas, House of Saud etc. while the region is a gigantic mess.



I personally won't waste time or effort discussing numerous challenges in Arab world. All I expect from other Arabs is to acknowledge the wrongdoings occurring and not to support them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Saif al-Arab said:


> They were barking of some unified Arab joint force months ago? Where is that join force? How hard can it be to create? The region is on fire but still nothing. I wonder if anyone is preventing this but the reality is that if they really bothered not even the US could prevent us from doing that. It's beyond hopeless.



It will take some time to create a joint force. Especially when you consider all parties involved have to agree on its make up, command, and its objectives. That's all without going into things such as interoperability, logistics, and training. 

The protocols for the creation of joint Arab Force that will hopefully be signed this August (they were meant for this month but it was delayed after a request from the Egyptian COS so further talks can happen).

مشاورات عربية لعقد اجتماع وزراء الخارجية والدفاع لاقرار"القوة المشتركة" |اليوم السابع

بن حلي: اجتماع عربي نهاية أغسطس لإقرار إنشاء القوة العربية المشتركة - الإمارات اليوم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farsi, the Arab intervention in Yemen has been approved by the UN, the Yemeni president and the Arab League. It's intended to remove a murderous terror cult (Houthi's) from large areas of Yemen which they have been occupying since September 2014 after their illegal coup d'état which was condemned by the UN and world community.
> 
> Secondly in such air campaigns and wars in general it's impossible to avoid civilian casualties but nothing that KSA or others that take part have done can be described as systematic war crimes like the 1000 times bigger and 1000 times longer and more systematic crimes of your favorite Al-Assad. So your comparison is moronic.
> 
> The Houthi's are deliberately hiding among civilians too which has been confirmed again and again by independent sources.
> 
> Besides the Houthi's are shelling large areas of Yemen and have killed as many if not more civilians since the conflict began. You might ask the people of Aden and other areas of Southern Yemen. They did not take power in Yemen while handling out roses before the intervention occurred either.
> 
> Every sane person can see that Syria has been abandoned and that the Syrian people have been lied to by the Kenyan clown Obama.
> 
> And no, KSA or the coalition are not innocent in Yemen nor is the Syrian opposition that in Syria but that's always the case in WARS. That's why they are called wars.
> 
> Yet it should be plain obvious for every sane person that the Al-Assad regime's crimes are not crimes that you can make excuses for in any way nor are they comparable to anything seen in the region.


The arabs don't need green light from UN or EU to intervene in other arab muslim country like Yemen specially these so called borders were recent 100 years ago were no borders and the people in the Arabian peninsula speak the same languege and have the same religion and culture


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I personally won't waste time or effort discussing numerous challenges in Arab world. All I expect from other Arabs is to acknowledge the wrongdoings occurring and not to support them.



Truth be told there are in fact many vibrant communities in the Arab world who are trying to change the status quo for the better but sadly they don't have the required room/freedom to do significant changes. It really is a very sad situation considering the enormous potential, what hardships the people in the Arab world have gone through and are going through and our ancient and proud history. But no doubt that we are to blame for it before anyone else but outsiders are hardly helping either.

Tariq Ramadan was right.











The real martyrs in our world are the civilians who have been killed for no real reason and those people who gave their life's for their countries and region in order to improve it for EVERYONE and not certain sects/political ideologies.

Our clergy is to blame too. Each day they should be speaking out against what is going on but many of them (on both sides) are fueling the flames and creating robots.

No wonder that the region has given rise to groups like Daesh. All those frustrations, problems, misery, lack of freedom, hopelessness and with no visions to try to change that truly from the regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> First of all you have reading comprehension problems. I clearly said that *I dont want US to be involved at all.*
> 
> But since US is HEAVILY involved in Syria & Iraq in name of saving Kurds and poor Shia militias, dropping thousands of bombs every month, I find it suck that they do absolutely NOTHING to protect Syrians and Iraqis under barrel bombs and IRAM rockets.
> 
> As for Yemen or Gaza, no illegal barrel bombs are used there and number of casualties are 100 times less than in Syria, no millions of refugees etc etc (nearly half of Syria population are refugees!).
> 
> 
> So 5 minutes ago u said Syria is not US problem, now u are saying that thousands bombs they drop are not enough.
> 
> You want US to bomb ISIS like crazy and in same time do nothing against Assad who is much bigger criminal. So you are hypocrite.
> 
> In contrast to u, I dont have any double standards. My position is that US should not involve, but if they come, they should protect civilians from *both sides.*


Exactly, if you believe western media there are only Kurds and ISIS in Syria while there are also Turkmen/Arab groups who are larger and stronger than YPG. Kurds are tiny % of Syrian consensus.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> First of all you have reading comprehension problems. I clearly said that *I dont want US to be involved at all.*
> 
> But since US is HEAVILY involved in Syria & Iraq in name of saving Kurds and poor Shia militias, dropping thousands of bombs every month, I find it suck that they do absolutely NOTHING to protect Syrians and Iraqis under barrel bombs and IRAM rockets.
> 
> As for Yemen or Gaza, no illegal barrel bombs are used there and number of casualties are 100 times less than in Syria, no millions of refugees etc etc (nearly half of Syria population are refugees!).
> 
> 
> So 5 minutes ago u said Syria is not US problem, now u are saying that thousands bombs they drop are not enough.
> 
> You want US to bomb ISIS like crazy and in same time do nothing against Assad who is much bigger criminal. So you are hypocrite.
> 
> In contrast to u, I dont have any double standards. My position is that US should not involve, but if they come, they should protect civilians from *both sides.*


 
If you don't want US involved, why are you crying incessantly about nfz?

Obama has armed FSA with rifles, anti tank and anti aircraft weapons (against popular opinion mind you) so he has not done nothing. You're just pissed that he's not doing everything you want,

Who cares if they are barrel bombs or chocolate bombs, the end result is the same.

If it was up to me we wouldn't be bombing anyone including IS. What part of 'total withdrawal of US involvement in the ME' don't you understand? My comment about how much Obama is bombing IS was to highlighting the illogic of US foreign policy. I'm glad you don't want US involved. Maybe now you'll stop squealing about Obama.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Don't compare a 6 year stalemate war to a 1 month bombing campaign. If you bombed Gaza for 6 years the casualties will surpass those of the Syrian conflict.


War in Syria started less than 4 years ago. Rockets from Gaza started 14 years ago (and suicide bombings much earlier).



libertad said:


> If you don't want US involved, why are you crying incessantly about nfz?


Only one who is crying is u, I am calm like a cucumber. I explained my position 3 times already.



> Obama has armed FSA with rifles, anti tank and anti aircraft weapons (against popular opinion mind you) so he has not done nothing. You're just pissed that he's not doing everything you want,


LOL, all Obama did is training "moderate rebel" force of 60 men  Can u show any Stinger in rebel hands in 4 years? 



> Who cares if they are barrel bombs or chocolate bombs, the end result is the same.


According to international law dumb bombs in populated areas are a war crime and u result is not same at all: more than 100 times difference.



> If it was up to me we wouldn't be bombing anyone including IS.


5 minutes ago u said that US is bombing not enough. U are too much confused.


----------



## libertad

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farsi, the Arab intervention in Yemen has been approved by the UN, the Yemeni president and the Arab League. It's intended to remove a murderous terror cult (Houthi's) from large areas of Yemen which they have been occupying since September 2014 after their illegal coup d'état which was condemned by the UN and world community.
> 
> Secondly in such air campaigns and wars in general it's impossible to avoid civilian casualties but nothing that KSA or others that take part have done can be described as systematic war crimes like the 1000 times bigger and 1000 times longer and more systematic crimes of your favorite Al-Assad. So your comparison is moronic.
> 
> The Houthi's are deliberately hiding among civilians too which has been confirmed again and again by independent sources.
> 
> Besides the Houthi's are shelling large areas of Yemen and have killed as many if not more civilians since the conflict began. You might ask the people of Aden and other areas of Southern Yemen. They did not take power in Yemen while handling out roses before the intervention occurred either.
> 
> Every sane person can see that Syria has been abandoned and that the Syrian people have been lied to by the Kenyan clown Obama.
> 
> And no, KSA or the coalition are not innocent in Yemen nor is the Syrian opposition that in Syria but that's always the case in WARS. That's why they are called wars.
> 
> Yet it should be plain obvious for every sane person that the Al-Assad regime's crimes are not crimes that you can make excuses for in any way nor are they comparable to anything seen in the region.


 
Actually the UN has been imploring you to stop bombing Yemen. When did they endorse it?

What KSA does is none of my business, I've said it before. I was highlighting the rampant hypocrisy. Speaking of presidents in exile, why does KSA support Hadi as legitimate Yemen president, but in Egypt they removed Morsi who was voted in fair and square? So coups are OK in Egypt but not OK in Yemen? See the hypocrisy I'm talking about?

Assad has been fighting a civil war for 4 years now. He is the legitimate head of the Syrian government. He is allowed as the president to do whatever it takes to defend his country. Abraham Lincoln's war against the south killed 600000 people and he's considered a hero. If you decide to take up arms against the government, you cannot complain when the government responds in kind. You either win or lose, but don't complain that the government is too violent.

KSA war in Yemen is an unprovoked invasion of another sovereign country. No way to spin this. You CHOSE to bomb them. You will have to live with the civilian casualties.

The world has seen that Assad, a pluralist and secularist is the only decent man to rule Syria. We don't want medieval meatheads like AQ or IS. If they want to remove him, they should do it themselves and stop complaining. The only people who want Assad removed are Islamists and Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frogman said:


> It will take some time to create a joint force. Especially when you consider all parties involved have to agree on its make up, command, and its objectives. That's all without going into things such as interoperability, logistics, and training.
> 
> The protocols for the creation of joint Arab Force that will hopefully be signed this August (they were meant for this month but it was delayed after a request from the Egyptian COS so further talks can happen).
> 
> مشاورات عربية لعقد اجتماع وزراء الخارجية والدفاع لاقرار"القوة المشتركة" |اليوم السابع
> 
> بن حلي: اجتماع عربي نهاية أغسطس لإقرار إنشاء القوة العربية المشتركة - الإمارات اليوم



Let us see brother. Allow me to remain skeptical until I see real concrete steps. Even if it will be created one day I am very curious about its effectiveness if deployed in regions of the Arab world that are unstable/suffering from turmoil/wars.

Look at Daesh. A menace that EVERY Arab regime should be fighting against as they are destroying the region and keeping us from progressing on all fronts. Arab regimes, which are potential targets of Daesh and groups alike and in many cases have suffered from them tremendously from Algeria to Iraq) should all exchange their hands and look past their silly rivalries to help. For instance in Iraq. KSA and the GCC offered Abadi to bomb Daesh but where denied that honor. It's because there is a lack of trust and for what exactly? What are the people gaining from it? Shall we kill brother and sister just because of a slightly different sec in the same religion (Sunni vs Shia) or political differences (monarchy - republic) etc.?

Less than 100 years ago people of Southern Iraq and Najd (just to make an example) were traveling and settling, marrying each other, doing business etc. There were no formal borders. People did not look at each other as enemies or foreigners. Sure, there was the Ikhwan etc. but I am talking about the common man and woman. Even Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab al-Tamimi lived in Baghdad and Basra and married there as did the descendants of many famous Iraqi Shia Arab clerical families today.

Now both sides due to sectarianism are wishing each other death while their great-grandfathers lived in peace and considered themselves as brethren.

Same with people in Southern Iraq and Yemen. Today we have a conflict there and hatred flowing. For no real reason really. Just regimes doing their dirty work.

I still remember stories that my great-grandfather told about (he died when I was 10) about how people from across the Arab world when doing Hajj and Umrah came together and how different it was back then. He of course lived to see the many schism in the Arab world (Baa'thism, Arab nationalism, Islamism, monarchism) etc. Today you can somewhat feel the tensions between Sunnis and Shias in a place that they consider the most holy. It should not be like that.

I would have loved to see KSA and neighboring Arab states of Iraq (for instance) fight side by side with Iraqis to remove Daesh. Or Iraqis fighting side by side elsewhere to fight injustice, tyranny and terror. Or in Egypt. Or if the richer Arab states did more for the poor ones. Tried to lead by an example to help the region overall. Like how the EU decided to help integrate Eastern European countries for the sake of European unity.

Well, long story short, we need serious changes and we should work towards that no matter how hopeless it might look. We don't have to hold hands 24/7 but we can surely do much better. Maybe I have lost my mind I don't know.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The arabs don't need green light from UN or EU to intervene in other arab muslim country like Yemen specially these so called borders were recent 100 years ago were no borders and the people in the Arabian peninsula speak the same languege and have the same religion and culture



That's not how it works as we live in an era of nation states. 100 years ago an Yemeni did not consider Abha, Jazan or Salalah as foreign (of course it was not his homeland but you get my point here) nor did a person from Basra consider Kuwait or nearby KSA as foreign territory. Or a person in Amman, Tabuk for instance. It was all land inhabited by Arabs, albeit different ancient regions.

It's more difficult for a person living in Hafar al-Batin to enter nearby Samawa than traveling to Sri Lanka for God's sake nowadays. The regimes and circumstances in the region have created barriers that are unnatural. Now people in the region believe that the difference between an Yemeni and Egyptian is bigger than the difference between an Egyptian and Pole, lol. Sometimes it appears like that.

This is the same almost everywhere else in the Arab world.



libertad said:


> Actually the UN has been imploring you to stop bombing Yemen. When did they endorse it?
> 
> What KSA does is none of my business, I've said it before. I was highlighting the rampant hypocrisy. Speaking of presidents in exile, why does KSA support Hadi as legitimate Yemen president, but in Egypt they removed Morsi who was voted in fair and square? So coups are OK in Egypt but not OK in Yemen? See the hypocrisy I'm talking about?
> 
> Assad has been fighting a civil war for 4 years now. He is the legitimate head of the Syrian government. He is allowed as the president to do whatever it takes to defend his country. Abraham Lincoln's war against the south killed 600000 people and he's considered a hero. If you decide to take up arms against the government, you cannot complain when the government responds in kind. You either win or lose, but don't complain that the government is too violent.
> 
> KSA war in Yemen is an unprovoked invasion of another sovereign country. No way to spin this. You CHOSE to bomb them. You will have to live with the civilian casualties.
> 
> The world has seen that Assad, a pluralist and secularist is the only decent man to rule Syria. We don't want medieval meatheads like AQ or IS. If they want to remove him, they should do it themselves and stop complaining. The only people who want Assad removed are Islamists and Zionists.



What don't you understand? I am not a ruler in KSA nor a member of the House of Saud nor do the average Saudi Arabian have anything to say about the foreign policy of KSA. Do you understand that?

If you finally understand that after months if not years of discussions here on PDF we might have a sensible discussion.

The US, UK, most of the Arab League and many if not most UN member states support the ongoing operation or are neutral. Few are criticizing it directly.

Besides there was an illegal coup d'état in Yemen in September 2014 done by the Houthi's which was condemned by the UN and most countries evacuated their citizens and closed their embassies. The Houthi's were killing many civilian Yemenis and opponents before they took power. Long before KSA even entered the scene. I guess that you missed that.

KSA did not remove anything in Egypt but the Egyptians did so themselves. Did you see any Saudi Arabian soldiers or people when Morsi was removed?

Let @Frogman educate you.

Besides those are not comparable episodes as Morsi was not a mass-murderer as Al-Assad. KSA had diplomatic relations with Egypt when Morsi ruled and Morsi even visited KSA and King Abdullah visited Morsi in Egypt.

LOL. KSA has not invaded Yemen. KSA and its allies are conducting airstrikes not against Yemen but the terrorist Houthi cult who ILLEGALLY took power in Yemen along with loyal pro-Saleh (a former dictator of Yemen who ruled it for over 30 years and who is one of the most corrupt pelicans on the planet - he stole 60 billion dollars while he ruled) after Hadi (the elected president) went to the Arab League to ask for aid in fighting the menace.

UN Report: Yemen’s Saleh Took Billions

Yes, the Houthi's were an immediate threat to KSA as they have attacked KSA before (2009) and as they were mobilizing a huge number of troops near the Saudi-Yemeni border including ballistic missiles etc. They were also openly speaking about invading KSA. Moreover they consider certain regions of KSA as belonging to "them".

What a bunch of nonsense. Al-Assad is an evil mass-murdering dictator. Using your logic Saddam was a saint too just because his regime was "secular" which it was not truly anyway. Neither in Iraq or Syria.

Your comparisons are beyond moronic. Sorry. Al-Assad is the most violent leader in the Arab world since Saddam. Supporting him is the equivalent of supporting genocide in Syria.

There are 0 Zionists in Syria. Nice try. Yes, only Islamists support his downfall. What a bunch of nonsense. Let us ask Syrians here. @Dr.Thrax @Antaréss . There is not even any need to ask them as your claim is an absolutely absurd and moronic claim.

Besides I already told you that KSA and its allies are not innocent in Yemen nor the Syrian opposition in Syria but they are as of now at least the lesser evils. Nor am I supporting any regimes in the region although I obviously prefer certain regimes over other regimes but none are my "ideal" regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> LOL, all Obama did is training "moderate rebel" force of 60 men  Can u show any Stinger in rebel hands in 4 years?


 
Roughly a billion dollars a year was being given to FSA until it was recently reduced. I'd say that's something. What else do you want him to do? Send the troops? Need I remind you that even one cent going to FSA is against popular opinion, so you should be thanking Obama for going against the grain on this.



500 said:


> According to international law dumb bombs in populated areas are a war crime and u result is not same at all: more than 100 times difference.


 








You mean like this? You shameless hypocrite.



500 said:


> 5 minutes ago u said that US is bombing not enough. U are too much confused.


 
I said it to illustrate a point. I've mad my position clear many times.



Saif al-Arab said:


> What don't you understand? I am not a ruler in KSA nor a member of the House of Saud nor do the average Saudi Arabian have anything to say about the foreign policy of KSA. Do you understand that?
> 
> If you finally understand that after months if not years of discussions here on PDF we might have a sensible discussion.
> 
> The US, UK, most of the Arab League and many if not most UN member states support the ongoing operation or are neutral. Few are criticizing it directly.
> 
> Besides there was an illegal coup d'état in Yemen in September 2014 done by the Houthi's which was condemned by the UN and most countries evacuated their citizens and closed their embassies. The Houthi's were killing many civilian Yemenis and opponents before they took power. Long before KSA even entered the scene. I guess that you missed that.
> 
> KSA did not remove anything in Egypt but the Egyptians did so themselves. Did you see any Saudi Arabian soldiers or people when Morsi was removed?
> 
> Let @Frogman educate you.
> 
> Besides those are not comparable episodes as Morsi was not a mass-murderer as Al-Assad. KSA had diplomatic relations with Egypt when Morsi ruled and Morsi even visited KSA and King Abdullah visited Morsi in Egypt.
> 
> LOL. KSA has not invaded Yemen. KSA and its allies are conducting airstrikes not against Yemen but the terrorist Houthi cult who ILLEGALLY took power in Yemen along with loyal pro-Saleh (a former dictator of Yemen who ruled it for over 30 years and who is one of the most corrupt pelicans on the planet - he stole 60 billion dollars while he ruled) after Hadi (the elected president) went to the Arab League to ask for aid in fighting the menace.
> 
> UN Report: Yemen’s Saleh Took Billions
> 
> Yes, the Houthi's were an immediate threat to KSA as they have attacked KSA before (2009) and as they were mobilizing a huge number of troops near the Saudi-Yemeni border including ballistic missiles etc. They were also openly speaking about invading KSA. Moreover they consider certain regions of KSA as belonging to "them".
> 
> What a bunch of nonsense. Al-Assad is an evil mass-murdering dictator. Using your logic Saddam was a saint too just because his regime was "secular" which it was not truly anyway. Neither in Iraq or Syria.
> 
> Your comparisons are beyond moronic. Sorry. Al-Assad is the most violent leader in the Arab world since Saddam. Supporting him is the equivalent of supporting genocide in Syria.
> 
> There are 0 Zionists in Syria. Nice try. Yes, only Islamists support his downfall. What a bunch of nonsense. Let us ask Syrians here. @Dr.Thrax @Antaréss . There is not even any need to ask them as your claim is an absolutely absurd and moronic claim.
> 
> Besides I already told you that KSA and its allies are not innocent in Yemen nor the Syrian opposition in Syria but they are as of now at least the lesser evils. Nor am I supporting any regimes in the region although I obviously prefer certain regimes over other regimes but none are my "ideal" regimes.


 
Houthi coup was in Yemen, not KSA. Just highlighting the double standard. A coup in Yemen gets bombed and a coup in Egypt is given $20 billion. I don't think flip flop wearing, khat chewing tribesmen are a threat to the 4th most expensive military in the world.

Sisi was/is killing and torturing people in Egypt too, and he deposed an elected president as well. I don't see Al Assad as much different from other ME leaders. He's not perfect but he is necessary. No one likes Saddam but now we appreciate him because he fought AQ. The same thing you say about Assad I could say about Mubarak, Al Sisi, Saddam, Al Khalifa etc. My prescription is to get US out of the equation and deal with these problems internally or regionally.

I've corresponded with @Dr.Thrax and he supports a democracy-sharia hybrid government. It's totally his right but obviously Islamism/Sharia is fiercely opposed my many Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Roughly a billion dollars a year was being given to FSA until it was recently reduced. I'd say that's something. What else do you want him to do? Send the troops? Need I remind you that even one cent going to FSA is against popular opinion, so you should be thanking Obama for going against the grain on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this? You shameless hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it to illustrate a point. I've mad my position clear many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Houthi coup was in Yemen, not KSA. Just highlighting the double standard. A coup in Yemen gets bombed and a coup in Egypt is given $20 billion. I don't think flip flop wearing, khat chewing tribesmen are a threat to the 4th most expensive military in the world.
> 
> Sisi was/is killing and torturing people in Egypt too, and he deposed an elected president as well. I don't see Al Assad as much different from other ME leaders. He's not perfect but he is necessary. No one likes Saddam but now we appreciate him because he fought AQ. The same thing you say about Assad I could say about Mubarak, Al Sisi, Saddam, Al Khalifa etc. My prescription is to get US out of the equation and deal with these problems internally or regionally.
> 
> I've corresponded with @Dr.Thrax and he supports a democracy-sharia hybrid government. It's totally his right but obviously Islamism/Sharia is fiercely opposed my many Syrians.


Umm, when was it fiercely opposed? A rudaw poll of _*KURDS*_ (Syrian, Iraqi, Turkish, whoever else...) found that _*71%*_ of Kurds want an Islamic constitution. And Kurds are called "secular" by the west. 
If that number of Kurds want and Islamic constitution, the number of Arabs is way higher, I assure you. I know from experience.


----------



## Frogman

Saif al-Arab said:


> Let us see brother. Allow me to remain skeptical until I see real concrete steps. Even if it will be created one day I am very curious about its effectiveness if deployed



I depends if it will actually ever be deployed or what it is deployed for. That in itself depends on its make up and the resources pushed towards it. 

IIRC the aim was to form a combined force of rapidly deployable units (air assault and possibly marines + SF) that were capable of conducting operations on short notice, in essence a reactive force. Whether this is still the goal I don't really know. 

Now, if you want to conduct operations such as Yemen (NFZ Maritime blockade etc.) you'll need both air and naval assets (in addition to tactical+strategic lift aircraft and landing ships). A lot of these assets are already being used in Op RH. The question is could the forces participating in Op RH carry out multiple simultaneous operations across the ME? IDK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> I depends if it will actually ever be deployed or what it is deployed for. That in itself depends on its make up and the resources pushed towards it.
> 
> IIRC the aim was to form a combined force of rapidly deployable units (air assault and possibly marines + SF) that were capable of conducting operations on short notice, in essence a reactive force. Whether this is still the goal I don't really know.
> 
> Now, if you want to conduct operations such as Yemen (NFZ Maritime blockade etc.) you'll need both air and naval assets (in addition to tactical+strategic lift aircraft and landing ships). A lot of these assets are already being used in Op RH. The question is could the forces participating in Op RH carry out multiple simultaneous operations across the ME? IDK.



I don't get point of small rapid deployment force, is it intended for special operations or what? If the plan is formation of joint Arab force, it needs to be bigger than this and have small portions deployed in nations which participate. Otherwise it is rather a symbolic measure. @Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Roughly a billion dollars a year was being given to FSA until it was recently reduced.


Yep this one billion was used to train 60 rebels 



> I'd say that's something. What else do you want him to do? Send the troops? Need I remind you that even one cent going to FSA is against popular opinion, so you should be thanking Obama for going against the grain on this.


I told you twenty times:

1) Not intervene at all.
2) If they intervene dropping *thousands of bombs each month* to protect Kurds and Shia militias, it would be fair if they used at least 10% of that strength to protect Sunni civilians as well.




> You mean like this? You shameless hypocrite.


LOL again. These are *standard NATO smoke shells* M825A1. Their purpose is to produce smoke and nothing else.

M825 155mm Projectile
http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm






Here the aftermath pic from first case u posted:












Neither guy nor ambulance who stood in the center of that "terrible" smoke attack were not harmed at all.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Yep this one billion was used to train 60 rebels
> 
> 
> I told you twenty times:
> 
> 1) Not intervene at all.
> 2) If they intervene dropping *thousands of bombs each month* to protect Kurds and Shia militias, it would be fair if they used at least 10% of that strength to protect Sunni civilians as well.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL again. These are *standard NATO smoke shells* M825A1. Their purpose is to produce smoke and nothing else.
> 
> M825 155mm Projectile
> http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the aftermath pic from first case u posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither guy nor ambulance who stood in the center of that "terrible" smoke attack were not harmed at all.


Well they are mighty flamable smoking round.
By the way didn't such smoking round used to convert several UN aid cache in Gaza to cinder?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

libertad said:


> Even if it happened through UNSC it be vetoed by Russia and China so that wouldn't do it either. You don't need UNSC permission to bomb PKK why do you need it for no fly zone?


Since when U.S. does care? What has changed? Strange.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Let's take a look at part of the defamation campaign by Assadists...
Photoshopped image:




Originial:




In the photoshopped image, we can see they added alcohol everywhere (ironic because Assad's forces drink alcohol all the time), replaced the rebel in the mirror reflection with a scantily clad women, replaced the rebel on the bed with a Da3shi, added Chemical warning signs to a bucket of explosives. How very original.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> These are official statistics according to SNHR:



That source is as credible as Nusra-affiliated accounts.


Dr.Thrax said:


>



You must be joking right? Even a 2 year old can understand from 100 meters away that the first pic is a poorly made Photoshop, published in Twitter and social media for satirical reasons. Besides, one doesn't need Photoshop to prove what kind devil the terrorist Al-Golani is, it's like a broad daylight.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> That source is as credible as Nusra-affiliated accounts.
> 
> 
> You must be joking right? Even a 2 year old can understand from 100 meters away that the first pic is a poorly made Photoshop, published in Twitter and social media for satirical reasons. Besides, one doesn't need Photoshop to prove what kind devil the terrorist Al-Golani is, it's like a broad daylight.


You're telling me neutral SNHR isn't credible? What is then, glorious SAA, SANA, PressTV, RT, and all the other retard channels? Sure...
Not published for satire. They actually legitimately used it as a source. You really set standards high for an army of clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> I don't get point of small rapid deployment force, is it intended for special operations or what? If the plan is formation of joint Arab force, it needs to be bigger than this and have small portions deployed in nations which participate. Otherwise it is rather a symbolic measure. @Saif al-Arab



It would most likely form the spearhead of any operation (being rapidly deployable) while forces from member countries that are not a part of this formation can eventually be deployed alongside them if required. I do believe cooperation to form an alliance in the same vein as NATO would be the eventual goal and we are probably seeing its growth in Yemen (although any such plans would take years to plan and implement). 

Whether there's a need to actually permanently station forces in member countries I don't know. But there will need to be a great deal of cooperation in order to achieve interoperability and that will mean this proposed force will spend a lot of time together. They may even eventually operate with the same kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Al Nusra terrorist Abu Mohammed (Twitter: @abu_M0hammed) posts an account of his group's attack on the U.S. backed fighters heading for isis, resulting in the "capture of some of the members of "division 30".
North Aleppo - Nusra stops US snake plans for future Shaa... - justpaste.it
He says that Allah blessed their intelligence branch with the info even though the U.S. Government said they clearly told Nusra something along the lines of "these are our guys, they won't bother you and they're only fighting isil".

I don't even know what 50 U.S. Trained rebels were supposed to do to damage Isis exactly?.. Perhaps only spying agents or idk what honestly...






*Below* are excerpts of this piece: #BringBackOurRebels: Despite Pentagon Denial, Reports Confirm That U.S.-Trained Syrian Rebels Were Kidnapped By Al-Qaeda Almost Immediately | PJ Tatler





Reports have claimed that the al-Qaida linked Al-Nusra Front has detained 18 opposition members, including Syrian Turkmen Colonel Nedim Hassan, -who is the leader of the U.S train-and-equip program-, and field commander Farhan Jasim near the Syrian city of Aleppo on Wednesday, which was refuted by the Pentagon. “While we will not disclose the names of specific groups involved with the Syria Train and Equip program *I can confirm that there have been no New Syrian Force personnel captured or detained.” Pentagon spokeswoman or Cmdr. Elissa Smith told Daily Sabah. *It was claimed that the opposition members who were returning from the train-and-equip program from Turkey were cut in by the Nusra militants, and were allegedly detained on the grounds that they are cooperating with the U.S.

The flat-out denial by the Pentagon is being refuted this morning, both by a Reuters report and a statement issued by the group itself.

From the Reuters report:

*The al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front has abducted the leader of a U.S.-backed rebel group in north Syria, opposition sources and a monitoring group said,* in a blow to Washington’s efforts to train and equip fighters to combat Islamic State. *A statement issued in the name of the group, “Division 30″, accused the Nusra Front of abducting Nadim al-Hassan and a number of his companions in a rural area north of Aleppo.* It urged Nusra to release them. A Syrian activist and a second opposition source said most of the 54 fighters who have so far completed a U.S.-led train and equip programmed in neighboring Turkey were from Division 30. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based group that reports on the war, said *the men were abducted while returning from a meeting in Azaz, north of Aleppo, to coordinate efforts with other factions. The opposition source said they were abducted on Tuesday night.*


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahrar al Sham training video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627295864030105600According to this Twitter account, new shipments of barrel bombs to Syrian regime from Iran (but they're probably not actually from Iran and are domestically produced, it's not that hard to do so after all)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627295864030105600According to this Twitter account, new shipments of barrel bombs to Syrian regime from Iran (but they're probably not actually from Iran and are domestically produced, it's not that hard to do so after all)
> 
> View attachment 242739
> View attachment 242740
> View attachment 242741


Saw that picture earlier and YPG claimed it was an ISIS suicide bomb truck. No one knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627295864030105600According to this Twitter account, new shipments of barrel bombs to Syrian regime from Iran (but they're probably not actually from Iran and are domestically produced, it's not that hard to do so after all)
> 
> View attachment 242739
> View attachment 242740
> View attachment 242741


What sort of barrel bombs are those ? A barrel bomb have some fin attached to it to stabelize it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

SAA recaptured most of Ghab plain including power plant.


----------



## United

Assad the dog and his flying pig squad's shelling of Aleppo in the month of July 2015







266 Barrel bombs 
489 Missiles 
317 killed (310 civilians)

tying to give all b4 the NFZ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

United said:


> tying to give all b4 the NFZ?




Doubt it. SAA has Buk M2 plus Pantsir S1. Also a NFZ won't work in Syria which is next door to Iraq.


----------



## power of steel

Hez and SAA captured Barada mosque in Zabadani. Reports of Hez deploying its elite Radwan Force in Zabadani. May the Force be with you, o Padwan I mean Radwan


----------



## power of steel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

SAA airstrikes reported to be at highest than any other time in the war.

Nearly 7,000 airstrikes in July alone.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

power of steel said:


> SAA recaptured most of Ghab plain including power plant.


False. SAA has made gains, but they are far from retaking entire Ghab plain, they've taken power plant + a few villages. I have video evidence otherwise but it's extremely graphic, shows 20 dead Tiger forces + 2 tanks destroyed.


power of steel said:


> Doubt it. SAA has Buk M2 plus Pantsir S1. Also a NFZ won't work in Syria which is next door to Iraq.


No, Buk M2 do not exist under SAA, they only have Kubs., Panstir won't make a difference against a NATO air force.


power of steel said:


> Hez and SAA captured Barada mosque in Zabadani. Reports of Hez deploying its elite Radwan Force in Zabadani. May the Force be with you, o Padwan I mean Radwan


Rebels deploying tactics of hit and run, will be recaptured soon. Zabadani rebels are locals who know the terrain, Hezbollah and SAA are from Lebanon and Tartous/Latakia, respectively.


power of steel said:


> SAA airstrikes reported to be at highest than any other time in the war.
> 
> Nearly 7,000 airstrikes in July alone.


Desperate nature, they want to try to kill as many as possible now.

Also, instead of posting post after post, edit your posts instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

@Dr.Thrax 
Know anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> Know anything?


Currently translating. Will edit this post when I'm done. Looks like something serious, but the blurriness of the image doesn't help (when zoomed in.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> Currently translating. Will edit this post when I'm done. Looks like something serious, but the blurriness of the image doesn't help (when zoomed in.)


It says, last year at these times, PKK fought them for 15 days which resulted with heavy casualties then they reached an agreement what reads 'PKK will leave Qatma(?) including all the villages around it and retreat behind Afrin river(?)' but then it keeps telling about the situation between Syrian rebels and PKK that PYD/PKK never retreated and always violated the rules of agreement since then so those groups of Syrian rebels declared a war against PKK now.

I think fight will be here and around(?):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> It says, last year at these times, PKK fought them for 15 days which resulted with heavy casualties then they reached an agreement what reads 'PKK will leave Qatma(?) including all the villages around it and retreat behind Afrin river(?)' but then it keeps telling about the situation between Syrian rebels and PKK that PYD/PKK never retreated and always violated the rules of agreement since then so those groups of Syrian rebels declared a war against PKK now.
> 
> I think fight will be here and around(?):


They're talking about Atmah, I believe. No idea where that could be. I haven't been reading it that much yet (busy with some other news and such), but if what you're saying is ture, I hope rebels don't advance, that would be a bad idea, we'd get pummeled from the air.

@Madali 
@Serpentine 
Here is the source that you claim is "biased" and "not neutral."


----------



## Frogman

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar al Sham training video:



1:07 

They have not earned the right to use that march nor use that word. The walts.


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> They're talking about Atmah, I believe. No idea where that could be. I haven't been reading it that much yet (busy with some other news and such), but if what you're saying is ture, I hope rebels don't advance, that would be a bad idea, we'd get pummeled from the air.


I have read it 'Atma', too lol but still around Afrin and Afrin river, there is nowhere called 'Atma' but 'Qatma' so If that's true then It reminds me of recent news of a possible 'safe zone':







''The air operations Turkey launched against ISIS and the PKK terrorist groups were welcomed by Syrian Turkmens who claim the PKK's Syrian wing, the Democratic Union Party (PYD) is carrying out ethnic cleansing of Turkmens.

Speaking to Sabah daily, Turkmen leaders said that the proposed 100-kilometer-long safe zone, which is planned to run from Jarabulus to Azaz along the Syrian side of the Turkish-Syrian border, would relieve Turkmens from ISIS violence and the PYD threat, adding that the safe zone needs to be extended to Aleppo.

Turkmens, who have been struggling to survive in the 130-kilometer corridor ranging from Turkey's Gaziantep province to Aleppo for a long time, said: "We are passing through a historic process. The Turkmens in Syria are fighting for survival against ISIS, the PYD and [Syrian President Bashar] Assad. ISIS and the PYD are the enemies of the Syrian people. In such a critical phase, we will back every step Turkey takes against ISIS and the PYD. We are very pleased with the latest air operations launched by Turkey. We also wish such air operations to be launched against the PYD, which forces Turkmens to leave the regions it took from ISIS. Soon we will initiate a full scale fight against both ISIS and the PYD, which occupied Turkmen villages. We will save the Jarabulus-Azaz line from ISIS and the PYD at all costs. "

Fehim Isa, who is commander of the leading Turkmen Brigade in Syria, also said the air operations launched by Turkey were welcomed by the Western-backed opposition groups fighting in Syria, including Turkmens. Isa claimed that the PYD is the enemy of the Syrian people.

Isa also accused the PYD of having close links with the Assad regime. PYD Co-Chair Salih Muslim said in an interview with Al-Hayat magazine that they could allow the return of Syrian regime forces to Rojava and that the YPG could join forces in that case.

"The PYD has close affiliations with the Syrian regime. The Kurds receive weapons aid from Assad and attack Turkmens and other opponents. ISIS always poses a threat to us. Our villages are under the control of ISIS. The Turkmens living here have to live in very harsh conditions. About one million Turkmens used to live in Aleppo before the civil war broke out. Now, our population has decreased to 20,000. For us, the Syrian war is a war of land and honor against tyranny. The peoples of Syria are conducting this battle against Assad, his co-conspirator PYD and ISIS. Turkey has supported us to a great extent during this phase. The safe zone Turkey is to establish on the border will both avert possible threats against Turkey on the Syrian border and prevent ISIS and the PYD, which are constantly assaulting and threatening us, from acting that easily. The safe zone will give life to Turkmens. We have determined to unit with other Turkmen brigades. We will fight against the PYD and ISIS very soon. Any kind of support Turkey would give during this process is crucial to us," Isa said.

Located right across from the Kilis Öncüpınar Border Gate, Azaz has a vital importance for Turkmens. The PYD's Afrin canton is located to the west of this district, while on its east lies the border with Jarabulus, which ISIS controls. The Turkmens that are caught in between act together with the Arabs living in Azaz against their mutual enemy.''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Frogman said:


> 1:07
> 
> They have not earned the right to use that march nor use that word. The walts.


I don't understand what you mean by that?


bsruzm said:


> I have read it 'Atma', too lol but still around Afrin and Afrin river, there is nowhere called 'Atma' but 'Qatma' so If that's true then It reminds me of recent news of a possible 'safe zone':
> 
> View attachment 243024
> 
> 
> 
> ''The air operations Turkey launched against ISIS and the PKK terrorist groups were welcomed by Syrian Turkmens who claim the PKK's Syrian wing, the Democratic Union Party (PYD) is carrying out ethnic cleansing of Turkmens.
> 
> Speaking to Sabah daily, Turkmen leaders said that the proposed 100-kilometer-long safe zone, which is planned to run from Jarabulus to Azaz along the Syrian side of the Turkish-Syrian border, would relieve Turkmens from ISIS violence and the PYD threat, adding that the safe zone needs to be extended to Aleppo.
> 
> Turkmens, who have been struggling to survive in the 130-kilometer corridor ranging from Turkey's Gaziantep province to Aleppo for a long time, said: "We are passing through a historic process. The Turkmens in Syria are fighting for survival against ISIS, the PYD and [Syrian President Bashar] Assad. ISIS and the PYD are the enemies of the Syrian people. In such a critical phase, we will back every step Turkey takes against ISIS and the PYD. We are very pleased with the latest air operations launched by Turkey. We also wish such air operations to be launched against the PYD, which forces Turkmens to leave the regions it took from ISIS. Soon we will initiate a full scale fight against both ISIS and the PYD, which occupied Turkmen villages. We will save the Jarabulus-Azaz line from ISIS and the PYD at all costs. "
> 
> Fehim Isa, who is commander of the leading Turkmen Brigade in Syria, also said the air operations launched by Turkey were welcomed by the Western-backed opposition groups fighting in Syria, including Turkmens. Isa claimed that the PYD is the enemy of the Syrian people.
> 
> Isa also accused the PYD of having close links with the Assad regime. PYD Co-Chair Salih Muslim said in an interview with Al-Hayat magazine that they could allow the return of Syrian regime forces to Rojava and that the YPG could join forces in that case.
> 
> "The PYD has close affiliations with the Syrian regime. The Kurds receive weapons aid from Assad and attack Turkmens and other opponents. ISIS always poses a threat to us. Our villages are under the control of ISIS. The Turkmens living here have to live in very harsh conditions. About one million Turkmens used to live in Aleppo before the civil war broke out. Now, our population has decreased to 20,000. For us, the Syrian war is a war of land and honor against tyranny. The peoples of Syria are conducting this battle against Assad, his co-conspirator PYD and ISIS. Turkey has supported us to a great extent during this phase. The safe zone Turkey is to establish on the border will both avert possible threats against Turkey on the Syrian border and prevent ISIS and the PYD, which are constantly assaulting and threatening us, from acting that easily. The safe zone will give life to Turkmens. We have determined to unit with other Turkmen brigades. We will fight against the PYD and ISIS very soon. Any kind of support Turkey would give during this process is crucial to us," Isa said.
> 
> Located right across from the Kilis Öncüpınar Border Gate, Azaz has a vital importance for Turkmens. The PYD's Afrin canton is located to the west of this district, while on its east lies the border with Jarabulus, which ISIS controls. The Turkmens that are caught in between act together with the Arabs living in Azaz against their mutual enemy.''


Well, no need for me to translate it then.
I hope the safe-zone is established. Maybe rebels will do a final push against ISIS, which would stop coalition from bombing Syria (most likely,) and then we can go finish off YPG, and then it'd leave rebels with only Assad to fight, and all others (like Nusra and Druze) would lay down arms since they would have no other option (after Assad falls, that is.) Still though, before that happens, we need to take Aleppo and Dara'a, can't go off and attack ISIS without taking those two key areas first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

Dr.Thrax said:


> No, Buk M2 do not exist under SAA, they only have Kubs.




Buk is identified by 4 missiles per launcher compared to Kub's 3.








Dr.Thrax said:


> Panstir won't make a difference against a NATO air force




Perhaps so. But it's not about Syria. Syria is connected to allies Iraq and Iran. They would supply air defense to Syria by land routes.

I guess what Kurds can do is give part of Tal Abyad to SAA in case Turkey does NFZ. Kurds know Turkey does not want to mess with SAA and its Iraq and Iran allies so Turkey would not be able to do NFZ if Kurds give part of Tal Abyad to SAA.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

power of steel said:


> Buk is identified by 4 missiles per launcher compared to Kub's 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps so. But it's not about Syria. Syria is connected to allies Iraq and Iran. They would supply air defense to Syria by land routes.
> 
> I guess what Kurds can do is give part of Tal Abyad to SAA in case Turkey does NFZ. Kurds know Turkey does not want to mess with SAA and its Iraq and Iran allies so Turkey would not be able to do NFZ if Kurds give part of Tal Abyad to SAA.


Ah, misspoke. Meant does not exist enough, as in they don't have enough Buks to do anything. Buks are useless without good radar, and SAA has terrible radar systems.
If they supplied air defence via land that ensure their own air defence gets destroyer, Turkey has a very powerful air force.
Turkey will happily bomb SAA if SAA attacks, and SAA would probably be stupid enough to do so.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> @Madali
> @Serpentine
> Here is the source that you claim is "biased" and "not neutral."



I've mentioned before & I will mention it agian. SNHR is a biased source. It has an agenda. No problem with that, except that a source that is highly politicized can't be relied on, unless the data speaks for itself. Sometimes a biased source has certain data that is so well sourced, that it doesn't even matter if they are biased. But SNHR isn't like that. Their data comes from "activists" and we have to take their word for it.

I mean, its fine if you like SNHR to give yo the exact sort of "fact" you think reinforces your perspective, but don't expect others that are less emotionally involved to be so forgiving. 


First of all, let's start with what SNHR says about itself,
"Founded in 2011 after the outbreak of Syrian Revolution, Syrian Network for Human Rights is an independent *neutrality* non-governmental human rights organization,"

Well, if they are neutral, we expect them to act neutral right?

Now, let's look at the July report. 

We start with,
_"1I. Introduction
During this month, the rate of targeted women and children by government forces has increased significantly. The percentage of targeting civilians has reached 51%, which is strong indicator that government forces deliberately and indiscriminately targets civilians"_

We haven't even started and we see the group can't claim to be neutral, since its introductions tells us exactly what the point of the report is. 

But let's move on. 

Look at the way it categorizes the groups:
_Governmental forces (army, local militias, foreign Shitti militias) _
Notice how it puts local militias, etc as part of the government forces?
But when it comes to opposition, it gets separated, 
We have the Kurds, Extremist groups, Armed Opposition forces, unidentified groups, and coalition forces.
And also, take note of this. How did they separate "Extremist groups" and "Armed Opposition Forces"? Which neutral agency can make the decision to categorize a group into an "extremist group" and another in "armed opposition forces"?

Now lets look at their Methodology.

And ahhh, here is the absolute beauty.
_"This report does not include the government forces casualties (army, security forces, local or foreign militias) or ISIS casualties in the absence of criteria to document this type of victims"_

So, basically, anyone that the opposition kills is "government force causalities" and doesn't get counted, and anyone the government force kills, gets counted as civilians. Easy as pie.

Now, its pointless to argue about every number, but sometimes trends gives us an interesting picture about an agency.

Lets dig deep in SNHR's archives. In 2011, SNHR claimed, 
_"Targeting women and children is one of the international standards to identify the percentage of targeting 
civilians in wars. This percentage should not exceed 2%, but in the Syrian case, it reached 5.4%"_

One thing we know is that as conflicts go on, people to be less and less careful about logic, as they need to report news that shows that the group they are against is being worse and worse every month. So, we start with 5.4% (double the international standard as SNHR claims). 
In July 2013, this jumps to 22%. This continues to rise, 24% in July 2014, 27% in September, '14, 30% in Jan 2015, until we reach July 51%.
If this war continues, by 2016, SNHR will report 90% of those killed by government forces are women and children, and by 2017, it will be that 106% of all those killed are women and children.

The agency's " Conclusions and Recommendations:" is a further indication of their clear slant.

_"SNHR affirms that government forces and its militias (Shabiha) have violated the principles of the human rights international laws which protect the right to life."_

Notice that it points out only one side. This continues in Liability,
_"Every internationally wrongful act by a State inflicts an international responsibility on that State. Similarly, the customary international law stipulates that the state is responsible for all acts committed by members of the military and security forces. And therefore the state is responsible for the unlawful acts, including crimes against humanity, committed by members of the military and security forces. As such, the government of Iran, Hezbollah and ISIL are actual participants in the killings, and bear the legal and judicial responsibility, in addition to all funders and supporters of the Syrian regime, which is committing massacres almost daily and systematically without stopping day or night. All of these parties must be held responsible for the consequences and reactions on the Syrian people’s part especially by the victims’ families and relatives."_

I mean, who reads that, and thinks, "Hmm...obviously, this is a very neutral group with no specific agenda. I definitely trust their numbers."

Finally, take a look at the Recommendations which is the same obvious slant.


----------



## 500

SAA = Shia Afghan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that?
> 
> Well, no need for me to translate it then.
> I hope the safe-zone is established. Maybe rebels will do a final push against ISIS, which would stop coalition from bombing Syria (most likely,) and then we can go finish off YPG, and then it'd leave rebels with only Assad to fight, and all others (like Nusra and Druze) would lay down arms since they would have no other option (after Assad falls, that is.) Still though, before that happens, we need to take Aleppo and Dara'a, can't go off and attack ISIS without taking those two key areas first.



What you said above was beyond wet dream .


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> They're talking about Atmah, I believe. No idea where that could be. I haven't been reading it that much yet (busy with some other news and such), but if what you're saying is ture, I hope rebels don't advance, that would be a bad idea, we'd get pummeled from the air.
> 
> @Madali
> @Serpentine
> Here is the source that you claim is "biased" and "not neutral."



I think I made it clear last time about reliability of sources like SNHR or SOHR, now keep posting useless pictures with random numbers.



500 said:


> SAA = Shia Afghan Army.



Ironically, number of foreign terrorists in opposing factions is much higher than total number of Afghans in Syria. From Uzbekistan and Chechnya alone, there are more terrorists in Syria than number of Afghans, which proves your hypocrisy again.

As an Israeli, you are not much qualified to talk about something like that though, since majority of Israeli population are foriegners who were brought to a stolen from various parts of the world with fill it with 'Jews'. Hence IDF is more qualified to be called, for example, European Jewish Army.

------------------------------------------

Based on latest reports, also admitted by some opp sources, SAA has taken back Tal Hamka, Zayzour, Tal Awar, Frikka, power plant and Sillat al-Zuhur.






High quality map:

http://s2.img7.ir/KUzoV.jpg

---------------------

PS: Capturing of Frikka and Tal Hamka are not 100% approved for now, some sources say they are fully captured and some others say clashes are still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Ironically, number of foreign terrorists in opposing factions is much higher than total number of Afghans in Syria. From Uzbekistan and Chechnya alone, there are more terrorists in Syria than number of Afghans, which proves your hypocrisy again.


Chechens and Uzbeks are less than 1000 total. On the other hand There are thousands of Hezies, Iraqis and Afghans each.



> As an Israeli, you are not much qualified to talk about something like that though, since majority of Israeli population are foriegners who were brought to a stolen from various parts of the world with fill it with 'Jews'. Hence IDF is more qualified to be called, for example, European Jewish Army.


The overwhelming majority of IDF is Israeli born and not European origin. By the way, the original Persians came from Europe stealing lands of Elamites. Of course today Iranians are more Arabs and Mongols than Persians.



> Based on latest reports, also admitted by some opp sources, SAA has taken back Tal Hamka, Zayzour, Tal Awar, Frikka, power plant and Sillat al-Zuhur.


Hope that's true. These greedy assadists with Iranian commanders have simply no brain and keep sending their very limited resources to Idlib, Daraa, Deir ez Zor to slaughter although everyone with IQ over 20 understand s that there is no any future for them there.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Chechens and Uzbeks are less than 1000 total. On the other hand There are thousands of Hezies, Iraqis and Afghans each.


Keep pulling numbers out of hot air.


500 said:


> The overwhelming majority of IDF is Israeli born and not European origin. By the way, the original Persians came from Europe stealing lands of Elamites. Of course today Iranians are more Arabs and Mongols than Persians.


Being Israeli-born won't matter, since their parents mostly came from other parts of the world to 'produce' a Jewish state.
Stupid argument, we are are talking about past century, not 3000 years ago. Elamites decendents still live in Iran and are Iranians. Unlike Israel, no one forced people out of their homes. We are country with different ethnic groups and that's what makes us Iran, not 'Persians'.



500 said:


> Hope that's true. These greedy assadists with Iranian commanders have simply no brain and keep sending their very limited resources to Idlib, Daraa, Deir ez Zor to slaughter although everyone with IQ over 20 understand s that there is no any future for them there.



Talking about IQ, if you look at the map, the areas they captured and also Al-ghab plain, are adjacent to Latakia, meaning if SAA retreats from there easily, next target of terrorists will be heart of Latakia province, as stated by various terror leaders that they won't 'spare' anyone in Latakia. So keeping them busy in Idlib actually makes too much sense, but if you find it hard to understand, just take a look at the map again. If Al-Ghab plain is captured by terrorists, the whole western coast will be in danger.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Keep pulling numbers out of hot air.


Chechens are part of small JMA unit.



> Being Israeli-born won't matter, since their parents mostly came from other parts of the world to 'produce' a Jewish state.
> Stupid argument, we are are talking about past century, not 3000 years ago. Elamites decendents still live in Iran and are Iranians. Unlike Israel, no one forced people out of their homes. We are country with different ethnic groups and that's what makes us Iran, not 'Persians'.


Since the beginning of Zionism number of Arabs in Palestine increased over 14 times. As for Elamites they gone totally.



> Talking about IQ, if you look at the map, the areas they captured and also Al-ghab plain, are adjacent to Latakia, meaning if SAA retreats from there easily, next target of terrorists will be heart of Latakia province, as stated by various terror leaders that they won't 'spare' anyone in Latakia. So keeping them busy in Idlib actually makes too much sense, but if you find it hard to understand, just take a look at the map again. If Al-Ghab plain is captured by terrorists, the whole western coast will be in danger.


Using forces Assadists kept in Idlib they could easily cleanse Jabal Akrad region by 2012 and completely secure Latakia. But instead they shoved huge amount of forces to midst of Idlib, dont know why.

Now over 10,000 Shiites are trapped for good in Fu'a and Qafria.

And remaining are daily losing people in walley between Akrad and Zawia mountains, fighting totally futile war for Assads and Ayatulas.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Since the beginning of Zionism number of Arabs in Palestine increased over 14 times. As for Elamites they gone totally.



Elamites were not a 'race', they were an empire. Achaemenids are also gone, so as Sassanids and Safavids, but the people are here.  



500 said:


> Using forces Assadists kept in Idlib they could easily cleanse Jabal Akrad region by 2012 and completely secure Latakia. But instead they shoved huge amount of forces to midst of Idlib, dont know why.
> 
> Now over 10,000 Shiites are trapped for good in Fu'a and Qafria.
> 
> And remaining are daily losing people in walley between Akrad and Zawia mountains, fighting totally futile war for Assads and Ayatulas.



There are many things that SAA could have done and they didn't, I'm not in the past, I look at current situation. This is not their biggest mistake, they have had many other messed up mistakes. But right now, losing Al-Ghab is not an option.


----------



## power of steel

Serpentine said:


> If Al-Ghab plain is captured by terrorists, the whole western coast will be in danger.




I don't think Islamists can capture Latakia. The place is majority Alawites and Islamists won't be welcome there. A place cannot be taken without local support.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

3000 rebels who have finished their training in Jordan have joined the fighting in Southern Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> I've mentioned before & I will mention it agian. SNHR is a biased source. It has an agenda. No problem with that, except that a source that is highly politicized can't be relied on, unless the data speaks for itself. Sometimes a biased source has certain data that is so well sourced, that it doesn't even matter if they are biased. But SNHR isn't like that. Their data comes from "activists" and we have to take their word for it.
> 
> I mean, its fine if you like SNHR to give yo the exact sort of "fact" you think reinforces your perspective, but don't expect others that are less emotionally involved to be so forgiving.
> 
> 
> First of all, let's start with what SNHR says about itself,
> "Founded in 2011 after the outbreak of Syrian Revolution, Syrian Network for Human Rights is an independent *neutrality* non-governmental human rights organization,"
> 
> Well, if they are neutral, we expect them to act neutral right?
> 
> Now, let's look at the July report.
> 
> We start with,
> _"1I. Introduction
> During this month, the rate of targeted women and children by government forces has increased significantly. The percentage of targeting civilians has reached 51%, which is strong indicator that government forces deliberately and indiscriminately targets civilians"_
> 
> We haven't even started and we see the group can't claim to be neutral, since its introductions tells us exactly what the point of the report is.
> 
> But let's move on.
> 
> Look at the way it categorizes the groups:
> _Governmental forces (army, local militias, foreign Shitti militias) _
> Notice how it puts local militias, etc as part of the government forces?
> But when it comes to opposition, it gets separated,
> We have the Kurds, Extremist groups, Armed Opposition forces, unidentified groups, and coalition forces.
> And also, take note of this. How did they separate "Extremist groups" and "Armed Opposition Forces"? Which neutral agency can make the decision to categorize a group into an "extremist group" and another in "armed opposition forces"?
> 
> Now lets look at their Methodology.
> 
> And ahhh, here is the absolute beauty.
> _"This report does not include the government forces casualties (army, security forces, local or foreign militias) or ISIS casualties in the absence of criteria to document this type of victims"_
> 
> So, basically, anyone that the opposition kills is "government force causalities" and doesn't get counted, and anyone the government force kills, gets counted as civilians. Easy as pie.
> 
> Now, its pointless to argue about every number, but sometimes trends gives us an interesting picture about an agency.
> 
> Lets dig deep in SNHR's archives. In 2011, SNHR claimed,
> _"Targeting women and children is one of the international standards to identify the percentage of targeting
> civilians in wars. This percentage should not exceed 2%, but in the Syrian case, it reached 5.4%"_
> 
> One thing we know is that as conflicts go on, people to be less and less careful about logic, as they need to report news that shows that the group they are against is being worse and worse every month. So, we start with 5.4% (double the international standard as SNHR claims).
> In July 2013, this jumps to 22%. This continues to rise, 24% in July 2014, 27% in September, '14, 30% in Jan 2015, until we reach July 51%.
> If this war continues, by 2016, SNHR will report 90% of those killed by government forces are women and children, and by 2017, it will be that 106% of all those killed are women and children.
> 
> The agency's " Conclusions and Recommendations:" is a further indication of their clear slant.
> 
> _"SNHR affirms that government forces and its militias (Shabiha) have violated the principles of the human rights international laws which protect the right to life."_
> 
> Notice that it points out only one side. This continues in Liability,
> _"Every internationally wrongful act by a State inflicts an international responsibility on that State. Similarly, the customary international law stipulates that the state is responsible for all acts committed by members of the military and security forces. And therefore the state is responsible for the unlawful acts, including crimes against humanity, committed by members of the military and security forces. As such, the government of Iran, Hezbollah and ISIL are actual participants in the killings, and bear the legal and judicial responsibility, in addition to all funders and supporters of the Syrian regime, which is committing massacres almost daily and systematically without stopping day or night. All of these parties must be held responsible for the consequences and reactions on the Syrian people’s part especially by the victims’ families and relatives."_
> 
> I mean, who reads that, and thinks, "Hmm...obviously, this is a very neutral group with no specific agenda. I definitely trust their numbers."
> 
> Finally, take a look at the Recommendations which is the same obvious slant.


You again and again say they are "biased" because they criticize government forces for killing civilians. You want them to smile at government force when they kill civilians?
NDF are fully vetted, supported by SAA & Assad regime, so tell me, how are they not government forces again?
Let me define rebels for you:
Syrians or foreigners who have come to Syria in order to remove Assad and instate a government based on the will of the people. Islamic Front & FSA fit that criteria, as they have clearly stated they will respect the peoples' decision on what form of government they want. However, Nusra & ISIS, who are -not- rebels (acc to that definition), want only their own version of government to be implemented. Kurds, are exactly like Nusra & ISIS, except instead of being "Islamist" they're Communist. So it's quite easy to make the separation.
Again, you keep saying SNHR are somehow biased because they criticize government forces for their killings of people. I can guarantee you a lot of the killings are recorded on video, either by activists (from buildings, this has happened a lot) or by the SAA themselves. SAA documented all torture, too, look at Caesar's revealed 27,000+ photos of torture victims. They have criticized everyone and have substantial proof for their claims.


Serpentine said:


> I think I made it clear last time about reliability of sources like SNHR or SOHR, now keep posting useless pictures with random numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, number of foreign terrorists in opposing factions is much higher than total number of Afghans in Syria. From Uzbekistan and Chechnya alone, there are more terrorists in Syria than number of Afghans, which proves your hypocrisy again.
> 
> As an Israeli, you are not much qualified to talk about something like that though, since majority of Israeli population are foriegners who were brought to a stolen from various parts of the world with fill it with 'Jews'. Hence IDF is more qualified to be called, for example, European Jewish Army.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Based on latest reports, also admitted by some opp sources, SAA has taken back Tal Hamka, Zayzour, Tal Awar, Frikka, power plant and Sillat al-Zuhur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality map:
> 
> http://s2.img7.ir/KUzoV.jpg
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> PS: Capturing of Frikka and Tal Hamka are not 100% approved for now, some sources say they are fully captured and some others say clashes are still going on.


Since I don't want to get banned again princess, I would like to tell you, go on Sham Network SNN on YouTube. Now look at the footage of airstrikes & aftermath of them and come back. This is the evidence of SNHR. The guy who runs SOHR frequently pulls stuff out of his ***, so don't even try to equate him with SNR, especially since I never said SOHR was a reliable source.

And it's funny how you talk about foreigners - all sides use them, but SAA uses them now because not manny people want to fight for them. There ares till defections to this day, because most of the people in SAA are either drafted (Sunnis) or voluntarily joined (Alawites.)

Rebels have retaken Frikka, Tal 'Awar, and Tal Hamakeh. All that's left to retake is the powerplant, there's fighting near it right now.



power of steel said:


> I don't think Islamists can capture Latakia. The place is majority Alawites and Islamists won't be welcome there. A place cannot be taken without local support.


Assad has clearly shown otherwise. You can take a place w/o local support as long as you have enough money, weapons, and fighters flowing from foreign sources. Obviously though, local insurgencies have grown everywhere, that's why a commander of SAA is assassinated every week or so by Abu Amara brigades in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Related to Syrian civil war: Jordanian police making the camp a safer place, say Za’atari residents - News articles - GOV.UK


----------



## power of steel

SAA 70th anniversary parade






Ahrar as Sham and Nusra declared war on moderate rebels Division 30. Division 30 ran to YPG for refuge. Looks like YPG and moderate rebels fight Islamists.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

power of steel said:


> SAA 70th anniversary parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahrar as Sham and Nusra declared war on moderate rebels Division 30. Division 30 ran to YPG for refuge. Looks like YPG and moderate rebels fight Islamists.


Ahrar never declared war. Nusra did.


----------



## power of steel

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar never declared war. Nusra did.




According to twitter they both did, since they are allies.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar never declared war. Nusra did.



Hopefully, U.S will roast some Nusrats from the sky, hence bad guys killing the worst guys. By doing that, U.S can make up only for some of the nasty game it has played in Syria.


----------



## Falcon29

Iranian ISIS members killed in battle:







............

*US approves air support for certain rebels:*

*CNN Breaking News* @cnnbrk
U.S.-backed Syrian rebels to get U.S. air cover if they come under attack. Source: U.S.-backed Syrian rebels will have air cover - CNN.com

............

*Rebel operations in Daraa:*

*yalla souriya* ‏@*YallaSouriya*  8m8 minutes ago
#*Syria*, Daraa, southern storm battle, #*FSA* heading to storm regime forces spot. https://yallasouriya.wordpress.com/2015/08/03/syria-daraa-southern-storm-battle-fsa-heading-to-storm-regime-forces-spot…

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> Hopefully, U.S will roast some Nusrats from the sky, hence bad guys killing the worst guys. By doing that, U.S can make up only for some of the nasty game it has played in Syria.


The U.S. Has been roasting nusrats for a while actually, hence why they attacked the so called division 30. I think the explicitly US backed and trained forces will start entering Syria in the thousands in the coming years, the U.S. Won't have much control over them except for air defense as leverage but at least none of them will join extremist groups.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

power of steel said:


> According to twitter they both did, since they are allies.


Ahrar disavowed JaN a few weeks ago.


Serpentine said:


> Hopefully, U.S will roast some Nusrats from the sky, hence bad guys killing the worst guys. By doing that, U.S can make up only for some of the nasty game it has played in Syria.


US definitely has played a nasty game.
But so have Iran, Russia, & China. That's an undeniable fact.


----------



## power of steel

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar disavowed JaN a few weeks ago.




Thanks for the heads up. Looks like a mess in Syria now.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> You again and again say they are "biased" because they criticize government forces for killing civilians. You want them to smile at government force when they kill civilians?
> NDF are fully vetted, supported by SAA & Assad regime, so tell me, how are they not government forces again?
> Let me define rebels for you:
> Syrians or foreigners who have come to Syria in order to remove Assad and instate a government based on the will of the people. Islamic Front & FSA fit that criteria, as they have clearly stated they will respect the peoples' decision on what form of government they want. However, Nusra & ISIS, who are -not- rebels (acc to that definition), want only their own version of government to be implemented. Kurds, are exactly like Nusra & ISIS, except instead of being "Islamist" they're Communist. So it's quite easy to make the separation.
> Again, you keep saying SNHR are somehow biased because they criticize government forces for their killings of people. I can guarantee you a lot of the killings are recorded on video, either by activists (from buildings, this has happened a lot) or by the SAA themselves. SAA documented all torture, too, look at Caesar's revealed 27,000+ photos of torture victims. They have criticized everyone and have substantial proof for their claims.



It seems you don't seem to understand what biased means. Unbiased means not taking any sides. When it comes to news reporting, we usually won't find any unbiased reporting (PressTv, Al Jazeera, BBC, CNN, etc, etc), and that's fine, since we will try to get an accurate picture of events from multiple sources.

However, unbiased sources becomes more complicated when they report, unverified data, as fact. It becomes more difficult to trust their numbers when we can't trust them, because they have an agenda. 

The way you are reacting to this source is not really shocking or different than the norm. Almost everyone does it. People look for sources that match their already established perspective, but that doesn't make it factually right.

I've tried to explain in different ways, and by going through the report, why I think the source is not something I can consider as fact. Obviously, I don't expect my opinion to matter much, however, I hope that you at least see where I am coming from, and my dismissal of it is based on my internal logic.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar disavowed JaN a few weeks ago.


I didn't know this. It's good to hear actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Elamites were not a 'race', they were an empire. Achaemenids are also gone, so as Sassanids and Safavids, but the people are here.


Achaemenids, Sassanids and Safavids are all descendants of Indo-*European* Persians who came from Volga region in modern Russia, while Elamites were a completely separate race.



> There are many things that SAA could have done and they didn't, I'm not in the past, I look at current situation. This is not their biggest mistake, they have had many other messed up mistakes. But right now, losing Al-Ghab is not an option.


They still can cleanse Akrad mountains, but instead they send troops for useless battles between Akrad and Zawia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian jet crashes into market in rebel-held area, 27 killed| Reuters

At least 27 people were killed and dozens injured when a Syrian army fighter jet crashed into a busy marketplace in the rebel-held northwestern town of Ariha on Monday, residents and witnesses said.

Most of the dead were civilians on the ground in the Idlib provincial town that fell to a coalition of Islamist insurgents in May, according to the Britain-based Observatory for Human Rights, which tracks violence across Syria.

Scores were also injured, according to the monitor and witnesses. There was no immediate reaction from the Syrian army.

The military plane had dropped a bomb in the heart of the city center main commercial street where shopkeepers open in the early morning before crashing in the middle of the marketplace, two witnesses told Reuters.

"The plane had dropped a bomb on the main Bazaar street at low altitude only seconds before it crashed," said Ghazal Abdullah, a resident who was close to the incident.

The Observatory said the jet was not shot down.

Fighting has intensified of late in rural Idlib province between government forces and an insurgent grouping called Jaish al Fateh, or Army of Conquest, which includes Syria's al Qaeda offshoot Nusra Front.

Ariha's fall had left the insurgents in control of most of Idlib province, which borders Turkey and neighbors Latakia, the heartland of President Bashar al-Assad's Alawite sect, on the Mediterranean coast.

Most of the rich agricultural region, however, has since come under heavy aerial bombardment by Assad's forces in a counter-offensive to regain lost ground.

The army has fought back using heavy air strikes to beat back insurgent advances into the mountains of Latakia province that brought them closer to government-held coastal areas north of the capital Damascus.

Syria's western flank, fringing both the Mediterranean coast and the Lebanese border, contains Syria's major cities including Damascus and is seen as crucial for Assad's hold on power.

(Reporting by Suleiman Al-Khalidi; Editing by Mark Heinrich)



500 said:


> Achaemenids, Sassanids and Safavids are all descendants of Indo-*European* Persians who came from Volga region in modern Russia, while Elamites were a completely separate race.
> 
> 
> They still can cleanse Akrad mountains, but instead they send troops for useless battles between Akrad and Zawia.


----------



## 500

Comedy. Assadists use Israeli ammo box from 1967 to prove that Israel supports rebels 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628176812443611137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

Hindustani78 said:


> At least 27 people were killed and dozens injured when a Syrian army fighter jet crashed into a busy marketplace in the rebel-held northwestern town of Ariha on Monday, residents and witnesses said.




kamikaze?


----------



## DizuJ

Madali said:


> It seems you don't seem to understand what biased means. Unbiased means not taking any sides. When it comes to news reporting, we usually won't find any unbiased reporting (PressTv, Al Jazeera, BBC, CNN, etc, etc), and that's fine, since we will try to get an accurate picture of events from multiple sources.
> 
> However, unbiased sources becomes more complicated when they report, unverified data, as fact. It becomes more difficult to trust their numbers when we can't trust them, because they have an agenda.
> 
> The way you are reacting to this source is not really shocking or different than the norm. Almost everyone does it. People look for sources that match their already established perspective, but that doesn't make it factually right.
> 
> I've tried to explain in different ways, and by going through the report, why I think the source is not something I can consider as fact. Obviously, I don't expect my opinion to matter much, however, I hope that you at least see where I am coming from, and my dismissal of it is based on my internal logic.



Who cares if you people trust SNHR or not. SNHR methodology of counting causalities in the Syrian civil war is already accepted by world organizations such as United Nations and many of their claims were verified by agencies from multiple countries. The FBI just finished assessing the Caesar-leaked photos and said that none of those gruesome images were doctored. So i guess you can stick with the assessment made by your "humanitarian" mullah advisers you sent to Syria and we'll stick with the ones who are trusted by the UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> Who cares if you people trust SNHR or not. SNHR methodology of counting causalities in the Syrian civil war is already accepted by world organizations such as United Nations and many of their claims were verified by agencies from multiple countries.




The UN already threw out the 200,000 killed right out the window months ago because the UN deemed the figure unreliable.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> The UN already threw out the 200,000 killed right out the window months ago because the UN deemed the figure unreliable.


UN stoped counting for a different reason superman. you need to cut the crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

SAA recaptured more villages in Ghab plain, including Frikka.


----------



## 500

power of steel said:


> SAA recaptured more villages in Ghab plain, including Frikka.


Unfortunately no. Meanwhile rebels took Foru village:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Iran: Two Imperial Brothers were Killed in Syria*





*Names:* Mustafa Bakhti and Mujtaba Bakhti
*Nationality:* Iranians

*Source (Farsi):* Defa Press
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: A Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Aassif Haydari
*Nationality:* Afghan

*Source (Farsi):* Tir Press
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: One More Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Qasim Ya'qoubi
*Nationality:* Afghan

*Source (Farsi):* Shahid News
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: Yet Another Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Ali Hasani
*Nationality:* Afghan (judging from the Bruce Lee-like people) *|* Iranian (judging from the flag)

- Look at that picture on your *right*, a man with a *knapsack sprayer* is trying to kill his fellows for thinking they are insects.

*Source (Farsi):* Tasnim News


Saif al-Arab said:


> There are 0 Zionists in Syria. Nice try. Yes, only Islamists support his downfall. What a bunch of nonsense. Let us ask Syrians here. @Dr.Thrax @Antaréss .


I'll represent the '_Islamist_' | '_Zionist_' *females* then. I usually don't make use of public figures but I can't talk about random persons either. *3 years ago* when the *regime* executed the children of *Al-Houla* :

*#Rewind: Lueez Abdulkareem Condemns Al-Houla Massacre*
- *May 26th*, *2012*




*Summary :*
*Lueez Abdulkareem* (*Arabic:* لويز عبد الكريم), an *Alawite*, published this message in *2012*. She condemned *Al-Houla Massacre* and urged the loyal *Alawites* back then *not to stand by the regime's side* which *was trying to sectarianize and demonize the revolution*.

*FYI:* The word *Minhibbakjiya* (*Arabic:* منحبّكجيّة) means something like "*Those who say: We love you (to Bashar)*", it is used for making fun of the loyalists. *An example:* @Syrian Lion is a *Minhibbakji*.
@Syrian Lion, *اشتقنا لك خيرات الله* .

@Saif al-Arab, *Lueez* wasn't the only *Alawite* supporter of *FSA* :

*Kinda Alloush* is a pro-*FSA *'_Nasibi_' *Alawite*
*Fadwa Sulaiman* is a pro-*FSA *'_Takfiri_'* Alawite*
*Nadia Khallouf* is a pro-*FSA* '_Wahhabi_' *Alawite Assyrian* (others are *Alawite Arabs*)
However, we aren't done yet as there are more like the pro-*FSA Samar Yazbek*. She published "*A Woman in the crossfire: Diaries of the Syrian Revolution*", the book's name speaks for itself. I hate her over-liberal thoughts though but I am mentioning her because she is :
*Samar Yazbek* (*Arabic*: سمر يزبك) and not '_Um Samar Al-Yazbekiya_' (*Arabic*: أم سمر اليزبكيّة), an *Arab* (and not a '_Chechen_'), an *Alawite *(never an '_Islamist_'), a *FEMINIST* (rather than a '_Zionist_'), and against *Bashar Al-Assad* (not a '_pro-child torturer_'). It's just them, they sticked their nose and sectarianized everything.

On the other hand, '_resisters_' have *Maram Susli* (*Arabic:* مرام سوسلي), also known as *Mimi Al-Laham *and *Syrian Girl*, a blogger who was born in *Syria* and *raised in Australia* and lives there (the irony). She often talks to their *PressTV *and just like them, she's as sensible as my little siblings. I'm not sure whether she speaks *Arabic* either.


Saif al-Arab said:


> Not to forget Obama's "red lines" that were crossed 100 times.


Wrong. He has never crossed the red line yet :






Dr.Thrax said:


> You're telling me neutral SNHR isn't credible?


I still have one more explanation. I hope I am hitting the nail right on the head this time.


Spoiler: How Do 'Resisters' Make Sure If It's a Credible Source ?



Aren't you a *Muslim* ? Don't you live in the *US* ? Don't you have to look for the word *Halal* (*Arabic:* حلال) every time you buy meat products ?

Just like the '_resisters_', they have to look for the *Evil Twins* (*Santa Claus* & *Papa Smurf*) whenever they visit a website to make sure it is '_credible and neutral_', like a logo of a genuine product. Now you got why *SNHR* is '_not_' reliable ? Simply because there isn't any *Baba Noël* in the *SNHR* website.




One of the websites I already posted of, *Defa Press*, has an *Evil Twins* logo (shown above) which proves it a *%100* credible website (to '_resisters_').

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## power of steel

Assad = Yazid, bad man. Ya Hussain!


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Serpentine said:


> Hopefully, U.S will roast some Nusrats from the sky, hence bad guys killing the worst guys. By doing that, U.S can make up only for some of the nasty game it has played in Syria.



It will be very hard, since Al Nusra Somehow is Turkey red Line, i remember when ISIS and the kurds were fighting in kobani last year Turkey condition for allowing access was Al-Nusra to be left alone. now you have Turkey and America bombing each others baby, The problem is the more you bomb Al Nusra the more popular it would get in syria, you kill 10 and they would get 100 joining them sort of thing.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Let Syrians decide their future | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Life under two masters in Syria's Hasakeh*

Hasakeh (Syria) (AFP) - Life in the Syrian city of Hasakeh, divided between allied Kurdish and regime forces, comes at a price: two lots of military service and double the taxes.

Raed, a Syrian Arab living in the northeastern city, avoids passing through checkpoints run by the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG).

"I finished my compulsory military service in the government army four years ago. The YPG are demanding that I complete their six-month compulsory service," the 28-year old told AFP.

"But I have a wife and children, and I can't be away from them for that long."

Control of Hasakeh city -- and other parts of the province by the same name -- is divided between Kurdish militia and forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad.

Separate government and Kurdish-run institutions create a labyrinth of administrative processes, where residents living under one authority are afraid of crossing into the other's territory.

And where the two authorities overlap, civilians are forced to submit to both to stay out of trouble.

In the majority-Kurdish town of Amuda, 85 kilometres (50 miles) north of Hasakeh, Aziz has not seen his mother -- who lives in a regime-controlled zone of Hasakeh -- in two years.





"I'm too scared to visit because I have to pass through a regime checkpoint, and they would force me to do the compulsory military service," Aziz, who has completed his YPG service, tells AFP.

"Why do we, the residents of Hasakeh, have to spend our lives on the front lines and submit to double the military service?"



- Double military service -



After government troops withdrew from Kurdish-majority areas in 2012, a year after Syria's civil war broke out, local forces, including the YPG and its political arm, the Democratic Union Party (PYD), stepped in to fill the void.

Damascus continues to pay the salaries of government employees and to provide province-wide electricity and water, and it has left government troops deployed in some areas.

In 2013, the PYD announced autonomous Kurdish areas in three areas: Hasakeh province, which the Kurds call Jazire, and Kobane and Afrin in Aleppo province.

"Every resident under Kurdish control, whether Arab or Kurd or Assyrian, between the ages of 18 and 30, must come to us to get their papers in order to serve in the YPG's ranks," said Redwan Mohammad Sharif, head of the YPG's Military Service Unit.

Military identification papers for the YPG force were piled on his desk.





"People who served in the government's army are not exempt from the compulsory service in the autonomous administration," Sharif said.

Less than a kilometre (mile) away, posters of Assad and flags of his ruling Baath party adorned the government's imposing recruitment building.

Bilal, an administrative assistant reclining under an umbrella to avoid the beating sun, also said the regime does not recognise military service completed with the YPG.

Khalil Khalil, a university student in his 20s, completed both service requirements to have more freedom of movement.

"I finished the army's military service in 2004, and I didn't think that one day I would pick up a gun or wear military gear again, but I didn't have a choice," Khalil said.



- 'Hurt by both' -



Mansur Usi, 56, also holds two military IDs, as well as two driver's licences and two licence plates for his car -- a white government plate, and another green one for the YPG.

The Kurdish taxi driver and former government employee moves freely between Hasakeh city and Qamishli, a Kurdish-majority city to the northeast.





"I have two driver's licences: the first is for the government, in case the state police stops me, and the second is for the Kurds, in case the Asayish (Kurdish police) stops me," he said.

In Qamishli, local shopowners had scores of complaints.

Some stores in Kurdish-controlled areas stopped paying government taxes, while those in areas with overlapping authorities have been charged twice.

Bahfared, 50, owns a pharmacy in one of the areas where both regime and Kurdish administrations have influence.

"We suffer from the presence of two authorities: the first belongs to the government's Pharmacists Syndicate, where we pay yearly subscription fees," Bahfared said.

"And now there's also a second side... issuing me tickets because they say my prices are too high," he said, in an apparent jab at Kurdish forces.

A man who runs a cell phone store said he pays monthly government taxes as well as a weekly fee for Kurdish authorities to clean the streets outside.

"We are bothered by both sides... Life in this canton means being hurt by both of them."


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

is it true there was a meeting between syrian high official and a member of the saudi royal family ?


----------



## الأعرابي

Serpentine said:


> Hopefully, U.S will roast some Nusrats from the sky, hence bad guys killing the worst guys. By doing that, U.S can make up only for some of the nasty game it has played in Syria.



*Ya Obama Madad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

خطأ المراهنة على «جبهة النصرة» | الشرق الأوسط

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...The-mistake-of-betting-on-Al-Nusra-Front.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

الأعرابي said:


> *Ya Obama Madad*



Looking at Arab countries, this expression fits them best, since their whole existence is because of Americans, their weapons and support. 

But I don't mind if one enemy kills another enemy. It's great actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

Look at all these groups, Nusra, ISIS, Ahrar Sham. They all have different leaders who fight each other for power at the expense of their own soldiers. SAA and its allies are united and they do not fight and kill each other like they do.


----------



## Hindustani78

US-trained Syrian rebels believe captured by militants: Report | Zee News

Washington: The United States believes that at least five Syrian rebels who were trained by the US military have been captured by suspected members of Syria`s al Qaeda affiliate, Nusra Front, a US official said on Tuesday, speaking on condition of anonymity.


If confirmed, the capture of the US-trained fighters would be another blow to the US military`s still fledgling program to deploy local forces to counter Islamic State militants inside Syria, supporting them with US-led coalition air strikes.

US President Barack Obama has ruled out deploying American ground forces to battle the group.

Details surrounding the capture of the US-trained fighters were still unclear, including the precise timing. 

Two US defence officials said it took place in the days after a Friday attack by suspected Nusra Front fighters against some of the US-trained Syrian rebels and the Western-aligned Syrian opposition force they hailed from, known as Division 30.

Reuters has reported that one of the US-trained Syrian fighters was killed in Friday`s attack. It was the first known battlefield casualty of the U.S. military`s program, which was launched in May and only fielded its first recruits in recent weeks.

The US military`s training program has been challenged from the start, with many candidates being declared ineligible and some even dropping out. 

Obama`s requirement that they target militants from Islamic State has sidelined huge segments of the Syrian opposition, which is focusing instead on battling Syrian government forces.

Only around 60 have been deployed to the battlefield so far.

The Pentagon, which had last week offered assurances that none of the U.S.-trained Syrian fighters had been captured, declined to publicly provide those assurances on Monday. It also would not comment on the status of the U.S.-trained fighters.

"We`re not in a position to be able to provide you tactical details," spokesman Captain Jeff Davis told a news briefing, while acknowledging "developments" since the Pentagon`s assurances last week.

One of the most powerful insurgent groups in northern Syria, Nusra Front has a record of crushing rebel groups that have received support from Western states, including the Hazzm movement that collapsed earlier this year.

Davis said the United States remained committed to defending the Syrian fighters, including against the threat from Nusra Front, noting that the United States used air strikes to help repel the attack by suspected Nusra Front fighters on Friday. 

"The al-Nusra Front has publicly declared itself an al Qaeda affiliate ... and we remain committed to working with our partners in the region to counter the threat," Davis said.

Reuters


----------



## الأعرابي

Serpentine said:


> Looking at Arab countries, this expression fits them best, since their whole existence is because of Americans, their weapons and support.
> 
> But I don't mind if one enemy kills another enemy. It's great actually.



NoOoOoOoO you're not giving your uncle Obama justice, he just gave you billions of dollars by signing that nuclear deal with you, come on say sorry to uncle Obama before he gets mad and cancel the deal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

الأعرابي said:


> NoOoOoOoO you're not giving your uncle Obama justice, he just gave you billions of dollars by signing that nuclear deal with you, come on say sorry to uncle Obama before he gets mad and cancel the deal!



No one gave us anything, we are getting our own money. 

Also, as an Arab, you can't even talk about relations with U.S. The whole existence of GCC, their whole army and security is literally nothing without U.S. Not even talking about U.S permanent aircraft carriers in Persian Gulf, aka Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

الأعرابي said:


> NoOoOoOoO you're not giving your uncle Obama justice, he just gave you billions of dollars by signing that nuclear deal with you, come on say sorry to uncle Obama before he gets mad and cancel the deal!


Uncle Obama won't get mad at Iran. Poor little Iran, always bullied by America...they need a chance   

Anyways, TOW making Assadists fly:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## الأعرابي

Serpentine said:


> No one gave us anything, we are getting our own money.
> 
> Also, as an Arab, you can't even talk about relations with U.S. The whole existence of GCC, their whole army and security is literally nothing without U.S. Not even talking about U.S permanent aircraft carriers in Persian Gulf, aka Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait.



Well unlike you Arabs don't scream "death to America" every 2 seconds while doing under table deals with America, you on the other hand should cut the hypocrisy and start kissing Aytollah Obama's feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> No one gave us anything, we are getting our own money.
> 
> Also, as an Arab, you can't even talk about relations with U.S. The whole existence of GCC, their whole army and security is literally nothing without U.S. Not even talking about U.S permanent aircraft carriers in Persian Gulf, aka Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait.



Please tell me, as one of the few sane Iranian users here on PDF, that you are joking.

Those 3 areas of Eastern Arabia that you mentioned (Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait) existed for millenniums upon millenniums (recorded history) long before anyone had even heard about what is today America outside of the Indians that were inhabiting it.

If you are talking about the importance of Western technology for the past 500 years, especially on the military sector, then that goes for Iran as well obviously. Without Western technology being present in the MENA region everyone would be the same so have no illusions here.

At least people from Eastern Arabia among other areas of the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history (more than any other ethnicity in the top 15 of all time) and the region they inhabited (Arab world) was the leading scientific/military power of the world for millenniums in pre-Islamic times and even for centuries during the age of Islam. 

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let us not go down the route especially not as your country was pro-Western and imported Western weaponry (more than anyone else actually) before 1979. Not only that all the "achievements" of the Mullah's on the military sector involve reverse engineering based on foreign technology (Western imported before 1979 or Russian + Chinese, North Korean etc.).

Especially not considering that your leaders are now shaking hands with the same leaders that they until a few years ago described as mortal enemies.

So let us not go down that route here and focus on Syria instead. The West is a great place btw, you should visit. I suggest France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> No one gave us anything, we are getting our own money.
> 
> Also, as an Arab, you can't even talk about relations with U.S. The whole existence of GCC, their whole army and security is literally nothing without U.S. Not even talking about U.S permanent aircraft carriers in Persian Gulf, aka Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait.


These terrorists have no shame they say Iraq,iran and Syria are western allies but I don't know what they going to say about their leaders who are the dogs of the west



الأعرابي said:


> Well unlike you Arabs don't scream "death to America" every 2 seconds while doing under table deals with America, you on the other hand should cut the hypocrisy and start kissing Aytollah Obama's feet.


Oh yea is not you who claim to be the guardians of the two holy mosques and the guardians of the salaf school also the sons of the mujahideen and the descendants of the sahaba



الأعرابي said:


> *Ya Obama Madad*


Ya obama madad and save the salafi terrorists 

Obama doesn't help us but he helps you 
Obama drops weapons to the terrorists by mistake and bomb the PMF by mistake when isis threat the kurds obama send his Air Force but when they take over sunni city he doesn't send his Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Please tell me, as one of the few sane Iranian users here on PDF, that you are joking.
> 
> Those 3 areas of Eastern Arabia that you mentioned (Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait) existed for millenniums upon millenniums (recorded history) long before anyone had even heard about what is today America outside of the Indians that were inhabiting it.
> 
> If you are talking about the importance of Western technology for the past 500 years, especially on the military sector, then that goes for Iran as well obviously. Without Western technology being present in the MENA region everyone would be the same so have no illusions here.
> 
> At least people from Eastern Arabia among other areas of the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history (more than any other ethnicity in the top 15 of all time) and the region they inhabited (Arab world) was the leading scientific/military power of the world for millenniums in pre-Islamic times and even for centuries during the age of Islam.
> 
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Let us not go down the route especially not as your country was pro-Western and imported Western weaponry (more than anyone else actually) before 1979. Not only that all the "achievements" of the Mullah's on the military sector involve reverse engineering based on foreign technology (Western imported before 1979 or Russian + Chinese, North Korean etc.).
> 
> Especially not considering that your leaders are now shaking hands with the same leaders that they until a few years ago described as mortal enemies.
> 
> So let us not go down that route here and focus on Syria instead. The West is a great place btw, you should visit. I suggest France.



I have no idea what you are talking about!

I was talking about U.S military bases in those Arab countries. Now write a long letter in defense of how U.S military bases in GCC is great and how those countries aren't basically rich satellite states, or huge military bases.


الأعرابي said:


> Well unlike you Arabs don't scream "death to America" every 2 seconds while doing under table deals with America, you on the other hand should cut the hypocrisy and start kissing Aytollah Obama's feet.


I already told you who is actually kissing America's feet, and it's Gulfie Arabs.

We haven't done any secret deal with U.S or any political agreement about anything else besides nuclear issue. We got our rights and our money back. We didn't buy billions of dollars of arms from them, neither did we beg them to protect us from anyone or to 'guarantee' our security and more importantly, we are not hosting one single U.S soldier, unlike GCC.

So, if any one is completely fit to say Ya Obama Madad or Ya America Madad, it's you and your Gulfie brothers, as they have been doing it in past decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Please tell me, as one of the few sane Iranian users here on PDF, that you are joking.
> 
> Those 3 areas of Eastern Arabia that you mentioned (Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait) existed for millenniums upon millenniums (recorded history) long before anyone had even heard about what is today America outside of the Indians that were inhabiting it.
> 
> If you are talking about the importance of Western technology for the past 500 years, especially on the military sector, then that goes for Iran as well obviously. Without Western technology being present in the MENA region everyone would be the same so have no illusions here.
> 
> At least people from Eastern Arabia among other areas of the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history (more than any other ethnicity in the top 15 of all time) and the region they inhabited (Arab world) was the leading scientific/military power of the world for millenniums in pre-Islamic times and even for centuries during the age of Islam.
> 
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Let us not go down the route especially not as your country was pro-Western and imported Western weaponry (more than anyone else actually) before 1979. Not only that all the "achievements" of the Mullah's on the military sector involve reverse engineering based on foreign technology (Western imported before 1979 or Russian + Chinese, North Korean etc.).
> 
> Especially not considering that your leaders are now shaking hands with the same leaders that they until a few years ago described as mortal enemies.
> 
> So let us not go down that route here and focus on Syria instead. The West is a great place btw, you should visit. I suggest France.


He means the modern states and not thousands years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He means the modern states and not thousands years ago



The current reality is covered in post 8926. Nobody can counter what I wrote because it's the truth and nothing but the truth.

Anyway back to Syria.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Let Syrians decide their future | Arab News
> View attachment 243712
> 
> View attachment 243713



It seems that the international community did not learn anything from the Balkan War of the 1990's. Quite shocking.

Also Syrians cannot decide anything on their own when their country is basically one giant war zone and their regime is basically kept alive by outsiders. Similarly you have plagues like Daesh and al-Nusra.

The Syrian in between of all of those evil parties (the average Syrian) has no say inside Syria or outside of it as either he or she left Syria long ago. How many Syrians have left their country since spring 2011? Millions upon millions.

I don't understand how the world can look silently at the tragedy unfolding in Syria and then they wonder why Daesh's power is increasing. No wonder when there is no country anymore almost!

Anyone with enough of money and guns can dictate anything. There is zero accountability. It's the Wild West.

How hard can it be for the UN to agree on taking action? I mean anything to stop the bloodshed. I bet if a powerful act takes the first direct step in Syria others will rush in. It's just that nobody is willing to take that first deciding step and say enough is enough and remove Daesh, the Al-Assad regime etc. and give the opportunity for Syrians to elect their own leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

@Dr.Thrax, any idea who is fighting in *Al-Zabadani* ??, so many *Hizbullah* members were killed but I don't want to post of them. *Da'ish* has published some images of their dummies while hiding behind walls, claiming the images were shot in *Al-Zabadani*. On the other hand, not a single image was published by anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

Russia sending airbourne forces to Syria to kill Islamists.

Russia Ready To Send Paratroopers To Syria | Zero Hedge



Antaréss said:


> @Dr.Thrax, any idea who is fighting in *Al-Zabadani* ??, so many *Hizbullah* members were killed but I don't want to post of them. *Da'ish* has published some images of their dummies while hiding behind walls, claiming the images were shot in *Al-Zabadani*. On the other hand, not a single image was published by anyone else.




Zabadani is a big Islamist stronghold. Will take like a year to clear that town of Islamists. SAA and Hezbollah captured the western portion of the town.

PressTV-Syria army, Hezbollah advance in Zabadani


----------



## Antaréss

@power of steel, are you using *Tor* browser ?
And is that your *10th* or *100th* account ?


Saif al-Arab said:


> Also Syrians cannot decide anything on their own when their country is basically one giant war zone and their regime is basically kept alive by outsiders. Similarly you have plagues like Daesh and al-Nusra.


Had foreigners never interfered from both sides, it would have been better .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

Antaréss said:


> Had foreigners never interfered from both sides, it would have been better .




We don't live in a vacuum, do we?

Syrian soldiers are the worst kind in the world. They didn't have a problem slaughtering Muhammed (PBUH)'s grandsons. They don't have a problem slaughtering innocent civilians.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Antaréss said:


> @Dr.Thrax, any idea who is fighting in *Al-Zabadani* ??, so many *Hizbullah* members were killed but I don't want to post of them. *Da'ish* has published some images of their dummies while hiding behind walls, claiming the images were shot in *Al-Zabadani*. On the other hand, not a single image was published by anyone else.


Ahrar al Sham & Jabhat al Nusra. ISIS said they "fight in Zabadani" purely for PR purposes, rebel-held and ISIS-held Western Qalamoun are no longer connected. Rebels kicked out ISIS and then SAA took their place. Ahrar & JaN aren't making a mistake like in Qusayr, this time they know how to destroy Hezbollah. Hezbollah have been "making major gains" for weeks now, obviously nothing has happened, meaning they're losing badly. The rebels would pull out from a location, let Hezbollah come in, have some nasty booby traps and ambushes set up, and kick them back out again. Unfortunately Zabadani will probably be flattened before all the rebels are killed, there is already major damage to large parts of the city. By now, over 1,000 missiles and barrel bombs each have been launched at the city.
Note: While Ahrar did disavow JaN and distanced themselves from them a few weeks ago, it's hard not to co-operate with JaN considering how effective they are, and the fact that in Zabadani they're besieged. Ahrar still stand firm in disliking JaN's ideology and approach on the revolution, though.


power of steel said:


> Russia sending airbourne forces to Syria to kill Islamists.
> 
> Russia Ready To Send Paratroopers To Syria | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zabadani is a big Islamist stronghold. Will take like a year to clear that town of Islamists. SAA and Hezbollah captured the western portion of the town.
> 
> PressTV-Syria army, Hezbollah advance in Zabadani


Probably not going to happen. If Russia does send it troops, well, Syria will be Assad's, Iran's, and Russia's graveyard.
And please, do NOT use PressTV as a source. They are as reliable as Fox News. Actually, the idiots at Fox are probably still more reliable. Plus, as I said above, Hezbollah have been saying that they've been making "major gains" in Zabadani for ages, and if that were true, Zabadani must be a city 50 km across

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rebels re-take Tel Hamki:






Assadists flee:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assadists flee, all they achieved is destroying Zeyzoun power plant:























Destruction happened after is was captured by rebels totally unharmed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ghab plains after SAA counter-offensive:





Ghab plains after Jaysh al Fateh Counteroffensive:


----------



## 500

First Assads barrel bombed Zeyzoun powr plant in order to capture it from rebels. Now they barrel bomb it again after retreating:











scorched earth policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US military launches first Syria drone strike from base in Turkey | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, August 5, 2015 - 23:38

Washington: The US military has carried out its first drone strike from a base in Turkey against Islamic State targets in Syria, the Pentagon said on Wednesday, adding that preparations were under way for strikes by manned US aircraft as well.

Turkey last month agreed to let the United States launch strikes against Islamic State militants from Turkey, a long-awaited concession by a NATO ally which has disagreed with Washington over policy in Syria.

Pentagon spokesman Captain Jeff Davis said an American drone aircraft carried out the first strike on Monday from Incirlik, a major air base near the southern city of Adana. He declined to provide further details.

"The US and Turkey have decided to deepen our cooperation broadly in the counter-ISIL fight," Davis said, using an acronym for Islamic State.

Turkey said earlier on Wednesday a U.S.-led coalition will soon launch a "comprehensive battle" against Islamic State militants from Turkish air bases.

Ankara and Washington have been working on plans to provide air cover for a group of U.S.-trained Syrian rebels and jointly sweep Islamic State from a strip of territory stretching about 80 km (50 miles) along the Turkish frontier.

But those rebels have faced dramatic early setbacks: some are believed to have been captured by al Qaeda`s Syria wing, Nusra Front, and one is believed to have been killed last week.

Reuters


----------



## Solomon2

Ahmed Jo said:


> Let Syrians decide their future | Arab News
> View attachment 243712
> 
> View attachment 243713


Read the proposal closely. It's not about letting Syrians decide their future. It's about letting the Arab League decide Syrians' future.


----------



## power of steel

500 said:


> First Assads barrel bombed Zeyzoun powr plant in order to capture it from rebels. Now they barrel bomb it again after retreating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scorched earth policy




Meh. It's not like Islamists know how to make power plants.


----------



## 500

US spent more than 9 million $ to train this one guy. No kidding:


----------



## power of steel

500 said:


> US spent more than 9 million $ to train this one guy. No kidding:




He is not an Islamist. He is not religious. He is not brave. He is useless.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> US spent more than 9 million $ to train this one guy. No kidding:


If the US program allowed these people to fight Assad as well as ISIS, Nusra probably wouldn't have attacked them (would have been seen as treacherous by other rebels) and I guarantee you they would have had at least 10,000 people sign up.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Graphic photos in the link show at least 3 Christians tortured to death by the Assad regime
بالصور والأرقام.. بشار الأسد يصلب 3 مسيحيين على خشبة إجرامه اخبار سورية - زمان الوصل

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> US spent more than 9 million $ to train this one guy. No kidding:



Any documented proof of this or are you talking out of your crack as usual?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Any documented proof of this or are you talking out of your crack as usual?


He's one of the 54 trained by US. US spent ~500million for these guys. So 500,000,000/54=9,259,259.259 which is a little bit over 9 million.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> He's one of the 54 trained by US. US spent ~500million for these guys. So 500,000,000/54=9,259,259.259 which is a little bit over 9 million.



Any documented proof?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> Any documented proof?


Is the CIA talking to congress about it not enough proof? lol


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Is the CIA talking to congress about it not enough proof? lol



So you dont have any proof and you're going by word of mouth. Indeed, nothing has been disclosed so how do you know how much was spent to train them? All we know is AROUND a billion is allocated to the rebels. So half of that to train 500 people? Sounds like bs.


----------



## matmat26

Hi teenagers. Loves from Turkey.

Arabs, Kurds, Persians, Hezbollah Alawites, Sunnis, ISIS, Nusr, El in KAI, Christians, Muslims, atheists, devil worshipers, Assyrians, fire worshipers, Pyd, Afghans, Chechens ....

vuuuu the baby .....

Kill each other. Kill more. Kill everyone. The kill.


Yours.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> So you dont have any proof and you're going by word of mouth. Indeed, nothing has been disclosed so how do you know how much was spent to train them? All we know is AROUND a billion is allocated to the rebels. So half of that to train 500 people? Sounds like bs.


The CIA said that 500 million was allocated to rebels, and that only 54 were trained. They said this in congress. Go watch the congressional hearing.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> The CIA said that 500 million was allocated to rebels, and that only 54 were trained. They said this in congress. Go watch the congressional hearing.


How much of that was weapons, medical supplies food etc?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> How much of that was weapons, medical supplies food etc?


Do you really need 9 million for weapons, medical supplies, etc for 1 man? You could've fucking built Gundams for all of them with that money. In short, the program is a fail, all b/c the US only allows them to fight ISIS.

In other news, Ajnad al Sham & Liwa Shuhada al Islam have liberated the Al-Jamiyat area in Darayya & killed 70 4th division republican guards. Remember, Darayya is under siege, and has been for 3 years.

Meanwhile, Assad in Aleppo:




The number was thankfully much lower this month thanks to Turkey.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> Do you really need 9 million for weapons, medical supplies, etc for 1 man? You could've fucking built Gundams for all of them with that money. In short, the program is a fail, all b/c the US only allows them to fight ISIS.



You are assuming the whole alleged 500 million was spent 'training'54 men which is musleading. I bet most of that money was spent arming them with weapons like javelin that costs 250k a piece.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

libertad said:


> You are assuming the whole alleged 500 million was spent 'training'54 men which is musleading. I bet most of that money was spent arming them with weapons like javelin that costs 250k a piece.


They didn't get Javelins. At all. They didn't get any new weapons. They got a few Ford trucks with 50 cals on top. That's it.


----------



## libertad

Dr.Thrax said:


> They didn't get Javelins. At all. They didn't get any new weapons. They got a few Ford trucks with 50 cals on top. That's it.


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Any documented proof of this or are you talking out of your crack as usual?


Defense Secretary Ash Carter caused a stir Tuesday when he told the Senate Armed Services Committee that the $500 million program to train and equip “moderate” Syrian rebels to take on the Islamic State had so far yielded just 60 vetted candidates.

Ash Carter's unwelcome news: Only 60 Syrian rebels fit for training - Austin Wright and Philip Ewing - POLITICO



libertad said:


>


Its Soviet Konkurs, not Javelin.



libertad said:


>


Thats Chinese FN-6. Javelin is anti tank missile it cant shot down helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

libertad said:


>



Since when Kornet and TOWs are Javelins?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

الأعرابي said:


> Since when Kornet and TOWs are Javelins?


Shh, he believes real life = video games. Let him live in his little dream world where a Javelin can shoot down a helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Turkish woman tells how brother and son fled to ISIL’s stronghold in Syria*
Report: İpek İZCİ Photos: İbrahim YURTBAYTranslator: Yasemin GÜLER

*A Turkish woman tells daily Hürriyet how her brother and son fled to ISIL’s stronghold in Syria, al-Raqqah, where American drones taking off from Turkey started to bomb on Aug. 5. “My own brother, my flesh and blood, tricked my son,” the Central Anatolian woman says, noting how ISIL “freezes over” the brains of Turkish recruits with videos of luxury homes in Syria, making them declare even their parents “infidel.”*








A 37-year-old housewife, born and raised in the central Anatolian province of Konya... She wants everyone to hear what she has to say, with the condition that we keep her name hidden from the public. First, her brother took his wife and children and left to join the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in its Syrian stronghold of al-Raqqah. Then, her 18 year old son followed in his uncle’s footsteps…

As the first American drones taking off from Turkey started to pound ISIL targets in al-Raqqah on Aug. 5, the Turkish housewife is terrified that she will lose her youngest son to ISIL as well - as would any mother be.






She was blamed as being an infidel by her son, for whom she recited the Quranic verse of Ayat Al-Kursi every time he left the house, in the hope of keeping him safe from harm. “Their return would be of no use. Their brains have completely frozen over. They don’t accept me or anyone else,” she says.

*Who was the first from your family to leave for Syria?*

My brother left on the October 11, 2014. We found out about it four days later. He just up and left with his entire family.

*How old was your brother?*

35.

*Were there any signs that he would do something like this?*

Of course. He used to go to ISIL gatherings frequently before he left.
*
Where did they congregate for these gatherings?*

In the district of Karatay. There’s a place they all meet up on Saturdays. Some 300 people gather and talk.

It gets so crowded that the shoes form a small hill on the side of the road.

*How long did your brother go to these gatherings for?*

He began attending meetings there two years ago. He married a like-minded girl and they ran away silently.

*Brainwashed by DVDs and online videos*

*What do you mean when you say “like-minded?”*

These people that join ISIL call themselves Muslims; she wouldn’t even visit her own mother because she didn’t think she was a “proper” Muslim. She would only visit her mother-in-law. Because those that aren’t with ISIL are infidels to them. Her first husband died in Syria but she didn’t learn from that. Then she married my brother and went back there.

*When you say that they ran away silently, didn’t they even leave a note or something?*

They had left a hand-written letter: “We are leaving, to live the way Allah tells us to and to eventually become martyrs.”

*Did he have any children?*

My sister-in-law has a son from her previous marriage and a 10-year-old son with my brother. She also had another baby there.

*Did your brother have any religion-based behavior before attending these gatherings?*

No, none at all. They brainwashed him at those meetings.

*How did he act towards you during that period?*

He would play a DVD every time he came over and make us watch. He would say, “You are infidels,” and he would tell us not to vote.

*Did these DVDs have footage of executions?*

For example, on one of them, someone would be reading the Quran and a woman would pop up every now and then and say, “Those who play ball become sinners.” They don’t approve of the motto, “I am Turkish, I am true, I am hardworking,” and they scold and talk down at Atatürk. They watch that all day. When my mother went to their house they would have it on all day.

*Are you in contact with them at the moment?*

They used to call my mom, but since my son has gone there, no one has heard anything from them.

*Influenced by luxury homes of ISIL*

*How old is your son and when did he leave?*

He is 18. He left on May 18. Silently, just like his uncle… I was ill, at home. He came home from work at 10. “What happened darling, you’re early,” I said. He was very excited. He told me he had forgotten his work clothes. He took them and left. I looked at him at as he left because I used to recite the Quranic verse of Ayat Al-Kursi after him. Turns out that that was the last time I would see him.






*What was he like?*

He was a placid young man. Very hygiene obsessed. If I touched my face while cooking, he would tell me to wash my hands. He was a baker. He used to bake local bread that we call “etli ekmek” (bread with meat). He wouldn’t harm anyone. The only thing I didn’t approve of was the smoking; he was a nicotine addict. His uncle had posted some things on the Internet after he had gone to Syria. There were photos of him sitting at his house, drinking tea. They live in looted homes over there. Their homes and clothes are so luxurious and expensive-looking, my son was influenced by them all. He watched ISIL on the Internet for two months straight.

*What would you say to him when he was watching them then?*

“Darling, don’t look at them,” I would say but he still would. He left, all the while staring at the butchers and barbarians… I tried my best, I took him to elders, to hodjas; I went all the way to the mufti’s office. The mufti would talk to my son but he wouldn’t listen. He became completely brainwashed once he began going to those gatherings. He had been in contact with his uncle in secret; I had no idea. The day he left home, that was the first place I looked for him but it was closed.

*What did the police say?*

I told them that he must still be here and to find him. “No, he must have already gone,” was the reply I got. “But, he will call me and ask me for my blessing.” Those who go to the border do that, which is why I thought he would call.

*Police unable to stop him *

*Did he call?*

He sent one of his friends a voice-message at the border. I told him to tell my son to wait for him and pretend that he wanted to join him in Syria. So we could buy some time and catch him before he crossed the border…

*And what did your son say?*

“Look, you’re not joking, are you?” he asked his friend. “I can get someone to pick you up from [the southeastern Turkish province of] Gaziantep, I’m in al-Raqqah at the moment.” But he had told me that he was going to his father’s house in the evening.

*Where does his father live?*

This is my second marriage. His father lives in Konya. Turns out that day he went to Gaziantep. They picked him up from there and took him to al-Raqqah.

*And then?*

My son had given the name and phone number of the man in al-Raqqah to his friend over the phone. We shared this information with anti-terror police but they told us that this wasn’t a crime.

*What was the police’s attitude towards this incident like?*

They took interest and helped as much as they could but told us that they couldn’t do anything if he had left Turkish borders. “Even if we managed to catch him while he was still on Turkish soil, there wouldn’t be anything we could do. He is 18, he has the freedom to travel,” the police said.






*‘Voting is for infidels’*

*Did you speak with your son after that day?*

Just once… The elections were on June 7, and we spoke a week later. “My darling boy, I voted today.

[Recep] Tayyip Erdoğan won again, the constitution will change,” I told him. “Have you become an infidel, mother? Why did you vote, why did you sin? This place is messed up because of him. You are not a Muslim,” he said to me. *“A Muslim shouldn’t kill another Muslim, my son,” I said. “Mom, this place isn’t that sort of place; we kill the PKK [the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party].”*

*Did he tell you about where he was?*

His voice kept cutting out. He told me he was working at a baker’s at the time. I told him not to come back unless he changed the way he thought.

*And his reply?*

“Just because you said that now, I’m going to go to war,” was his reply. And he did. He is waiting guard at a front in a village somewhere. But recently he spoke to one of his friends over the Internet. He told him that he, “regret coming here, [he] can’t smoke.” His friend asked him what the point of going was if he was going to return. He told him that he was afraid of going to jail. He had told me that too.

*Do you think he will come back?*

Ahmet Mahmut Ünlü [a Turkish Sunni televangelist] says, “There are many that regret what they have done, but how will they return?” And now that he has told his friend that, I’m wondering whether my child will be tracked from the Internet. Because his friend asked him on Facebook what he was talking about and that he hadn’t committed a crime. He hasn’t got a response since.

*Why do you think your son went?*

For the jihad.

*What was his financial situation like while he was here?*

He earned well. He had everything and more.

*How about a girlfriend? Was there anyone he was interested in?*

No, there wasn’t anyone. He went to work and came back home, that was it.

*Was there a friend that went with him?*

He went alone.

*Concerns about younger son*

*You have another son, don’t you?*

Yes, he’s 16. He is a baker too. I’m worried about him as well. His uncle took him to one of the gatherings while he was still here. “All of the men there looked like the Devil to me, mom. I felt suffocated,” he told me.

Hopefully he won’t go. Those that go become suicide bombers and go to war. All these religious communions and gatherings have to be stopped. But the anti-terror police claim, “It’s not a crime. On what grounds can we shut them down?”

*What did your ex-husband, the father of your son, do after all this had happened?*

What could he do? What could he have done?

*Did he used to join these gatherings?*

No, he drinks alcohol. That’s why we broke up in the first place.

*What would you like to tell your son, if he were to read this interview?*

Sometimes I think to myself, “He went on his own, it was his own decision. There’s nothing I can do.” That’s how I console myself. But deep down I know that he had been tricked. My own brother, my flesh and blood, tricked him. He used to sit on this sofa, when he came home from work [She begins crying]. I’m supposed to let you run away with terrorists after raising you, am I?

*Their return wouldn’t be a solution either…*

My brother has a 10-year-old son. He was glad to hear that my son had arrived in Syria. “Oh, my big brother has become a Muslim too,” he apparently said. A boy at that age… They pick whatever suits them from the Quran and dismiss the rest. Their return will be of no use… Their brains have frozen over. They don’t accept me or you. They’re extremely arrogant. “Son, those who have even a pinch of arrogance in them won’t go to Heaven,” I told him. But they have an answer for everything.

_*August/06/2015*_


----------



## power of steel

Solomon2 said:


> *Turkish woman tells how brother and son fled to ISIL’s stronghold in Syria*
> Report: İpek İZCİ Photos: İbrahim YURTBAYTranslator: Yasemin GÜLER
> 
> *A Turkish woman tells daily Hürriyet how her brother and son fled to ISIL’s stronghold in Syria, al-Raqqah, where American drones taking off from Turkey started to bomb on Aug. 5. “My own brother, my flesh and blood, tricked my son,” the Central Anatolian woman says, noting how ISIL “freezes over” the brains of Turkish recruits with videos of luxury homes in Syria, making them declare even their parents “infidel.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 37-year-old housewife, born and raised in the central Anatolian province of Konya... She wants everyone to hear what she has to say, with the condition that we keep her name hidden from the public. First, her brother took his wife and children and left to join the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in its Syrian stronghold of al-Raqqah. Then, her 18 year old son followed in his uncle’s footsteps…
> 
> As the first American drones taking off from Turkey started to pound ISIL targets in al-Raqqah on Aug. 5, the Turkish housewife is terrified that she will lose her youngest son to ISIL as well - as would any mother be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was blamed as being an infidel by her son, for whom she recited the Quranic verse of Ayat Al-Kursi every time he left the house, in the hope of keeping him safe from harm. “Their return would be of no use. Their brains have completely frozen over. They don’t accept me or anyone else,” she says.
> 
> *Who was the first from your family to leave for Syria?*
> 
> My brother left on the October 11, 2014. We found out about it four days later. He just up and left with his entire family.
> 
> *How old was your brother?*
> 
> 35.
> 
> *Were there any signs that he would do something like this?*
> 
> Of course. He used to go to ISIL gatherings frequently before he left.
> *
> Where did they congregate for these gatherings?*
> 
> In the district of Karatay. There’s a place they all meet up on Saturdays. Some 300 people gather and talk.
> 
> It gets so crowded that the shoes form a small hill on the side of the road.
> 
> *How long did your brother go to these gatherings for?*
> 
> He began attending meetings there two years ago. He married a like-minded girl and they ran away silently.
> 
> *Brainwashed by DVDs and online videos*
> 
> *What do you mean when you say “like-minded?”*
> 
> These people that join ISIL call themselves Muslims; she wouldn’t even visit her own mother because she didn’t think she was a “proper” Muslim. She would only visit her mother-in-law. Because those that aren’t with ISIL are infidels to them. Her first husband died in Syria but she didn’t learn from that. Then she married my brother and went back there.
> 
> *When you say that they ran away silently, didn’t they even leave a note or something?*
> 
> They had left a hand-written letter: “We are leaving, to live the way Allah tells us to and to eventually become martyrs.”
> 
> *Did he have any children?*
> 
> My sister-in-law has a son from her previous marriage and a 10-year-old son with my brother. She also had another baby there.
> 
> *Did your brother have any religion-based behavior before attending these gatherings?*
> 
> No, none at all. They brainwashed him at those meetings.
> 
> *How did he act towards you during that period?*
> 
> He would play a DVD every time he came over and make us watch. He would say, “You are infidels,” and he would tell us not to vote.
> 
> *Did these DVDs have footage of executions?*
> 
> For example, on one of them, someone would be reading the Quran and a woman would pop up every now and then and say, “Those who play ball become sinners.” They don’t approve of the motto, “I am Turkish, I am true, I am hardworking,” and they scold and talk down at Atatürk. They watch that all day. When my mother went to their house they would have it on all day.
> 
> *Are you in contact with them at the moment?*
> 
> They used to call my mom, but since my son has gone there, no one has heard anything from them.
> 
> *Influenced by luxury homes of ISIL*
> 
> *How old is your son and when did he leave?*
> 
> He is 18. He left on May 18. Silently, just like his uncle… I was ill, at home. He came home from work at 10. “What happened darling, you’re early,” I said. He was very excited. He told me he had forgotten his work clothes. He took them and left. I looked at him at as he left because I used to recite the Quranic verse of Ayat Al-Kursi after him. Turns out that that was the last time I would see him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What was he like?*
> 
> He was a placid young man. Very hygiene obsessed. If I touched my face while cooking, he would tell me to wash my hands. He was a baker. He used to bake local bread that we call “etli ekmek” (bread with meat). He wouldn’t harm anyone. The only thing I didn’t approve of was the smoking; he was a nicotine addict. His uncle had posted some things on the Internet after he had gone to Syria. There were photos of him sitting at his house, drinking tea. They live in looted homes over there. Their homes and clothes are so luxurious and expensive-looking, my son was influenced by them all. He watched ISIL on the Internet for two months straight.
> 
> *What would you say to him when he was watching them then?*
> 
> “Darling, don’t look at them,” I would say but he still would. He left, all the while staring at the butchers and barbarians… I tried my best, I took him to elders, to hodjas; I went all the way to the mufti’s office. The mufti would talk to my son but he wouldn’t listen. He became completely brainwashed once he began going to those gatherings. He had been in contact with his uncle in secret; I had no idea. The day he left home, that was the first place I looked for him but it was closed.
> 
> *What did the police say?*
> 
> I told them that he must still be here and to find him. “No, he must have already gone,” was the reply I got. “But, he will call me and ask me for my blessing.” Those who go to the border do that, which is why I thought he would call.
> 
> *Police unable to stop him *
> 
> *Did he call?*
> 
> He sent one of his friends a voice-message at the border. I told him to tell my son to wait for him and pretend that he wanted to join him in Syria. So we could buy some time and catch him before he crossed the border…
> 
> *And what did your son say?*
> 
> “Look, you’re not joking, are you?” he asked his friend. “I can get someone to pick you up from [the southeastern Turkish province of] Gaziantep, I’m in al-Raqqah at the moment.” But he had told me that he was going to his father’s house in the evening.
> 
> *Where does his father live?*
> 
> This is my second marriage. His father lives in Konya. Turns out that day he went to Gaziantep. They picked him up from there and took him to al-Raqqah.
> 
> *And then?*
> 
> My son had given the name and phone number of the man in al-Raqqah to his friend over the phone. We shared this information with anti-terror police but they told us that this wasn’t a crime.
> 
> *What was the police’s attitude towards this incident like?*
> 
> They took interest and helped as much as they could but told us that they couldn’t do anything if he had left Turkish borders. “Even if we managed to catch him while he was still on Turkish soil, there wouldn’t be anything we could do. He is 18, he has the freedom to travel,” the police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Voting is for infidels’*
> 
> *Did you speak with your son after that day?*
> 
> Just once… The elections were on June 7, and we spoke a week later. “My darling boy, I voted today.
> 
> [Recep] Tayyip Erdoğan won again, the constitution will change,” I told him. “Have you become an infidel, mother? Why did you vote, why did you sin? This place is messed up because of him. You are not a Muslim,” he said to me. *“A Muslim shouldn’t kill another Muslim, my son,” I said. “Mom, this place isn’t that sort of place; we kill the PKK [the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party].”*
> 
> *Did he tell you about where he was?*
> 
> His voice kept cutting out. He told me he was working at a baker’s at the time. I told him not to come back unless he changed the way he thought.
> 
> *And his reply?*
> 
> “Just because you said that now, I’m going to go to war,” was his reply. And he did. He is waiting guard at a front in a village somewhere. But recently he spoke to one of his friends over the Internet. He told him that he, “regret coming here, [he] can’t smoke.” His friend asked him what the point of going was if he was going to return. He told him that he was afraid of going to jail. He had told me that too.
> 
> *Do you think he will come back?*
> 
> Ahmet Mahmut Ünlü [a Turkish Sunni televangelist] says, “There are many that regret what they have done, but how will they return?” And now that he has told his friend that, I’m wondering whether my child will be tracked from the Internet. Because his friend asked him on Facebook what he was talking about and that he hadn’t committed a crime. He hasn’t got a response since.
> 
> *Why do you think your son went?*
> 
> For the jihad.
> 
> *What was his financial situation like while he was here?*
> 
> He earned well. He had everything and more.
> 
> *How about a girlfriend? Was there anyone he was interested in?*
> 
> No, there wasn’t anyone. He went to work and came back home, that was it.
> 
> *Was there a friend that went with him?*
> 
> He went alone.
> 
> *Concerns about younger son*
> 
> *You have another son, don’t you?*
> 
> Yes, he’s 16. He is a baker too. I’m worried about him as well. His uncle took him to one of the gatherings while he was still here. “All of the men there looked like the Devil to me, mom. I felt suffocated,” he told me.
> 
> Hopefully he won’t go. Those that go become suicide bombers and go to war. All these religious communions and gatherings have to be stopped. But the anti-terror police claim, “It’s not a crime. On what grounds can we shut them down?”
> 
> *What did your ex-husband, the father of your son, do after all this had happened?*
> 
> What could he do? What could he have done?
> 
> *Did he used to join these gatherings?*
> 
> No, he drinks alcohol. That’s why we broke up in the first place.
> 
> *What would you like to tell your son, if he were to read this interview?*
> 
> Sometimes I think to myself, “He went on his own, it was his own decision. There’s nothing I can do.” That’s how I console myself. But deep down I know that he had been tricked. My own brother, my flesh and blood, tricked him. He used to sit on this sofa, when he came home from work [She begins crying]. I’m supposed to let you run away with terrorists after raising you, am I?
> 
> *Their return wouldn’t be a solution either…*
> 
> My brother has a 10-year-old son. He was glad to hear that my son had arrived in Syria. “Oh, my big brother has become a Muslim too,” he apparently said. A boy at that age… They pick whatever suits them from the Quran and dismiss the rest. Their return will be of no use… Their brains have frozen over. They don’t accept me or you. They’re extremely arrogant. “Son, those who have even a pinch of arrogance in them won’t go to Heaven,” I told him. But they have an answer for everything.
> 
> _*August/06/2015*_




Turks go home. Syria is not your country. Stop coming to Syria to kill and pillage. You come, you die. Stop coming to Syria and the Syrian war will end in a matter of weeks. 

IS captured some town in Homs governorate.

Islamic State 'seizes Syria town of al-Qaryatain' in Homs province - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629398045302468608


----------



## power of steel

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629398045302468608




They are not religious. They are cowards just like SAA. That's why they are easy prey for Islamists.

You see why northern Islamist rebels are successful whereas southern secular rebels are failures. Religion makes people brave.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

power of steel said:


> They are not religious. They are cowards just like SAA. That's why they are easy prey for Islamists.
> 
> You see why northern Islamist rebels are successful whereas southern secular rebels are failures. Religion makes people brave.


And a whole bunch of other things too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

After idiotic counter offensive SAA flee beyond the previous lines, losing even Qarqur.

But now Zeyzoun power plant (largest power plant in Idlib), that was captured intact by rebels a week ago is totally destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> After idiotic counter offensive SAA flee beyond the previous lines, losing even Qarqur.
> 
> But now Zeyzoun power plant (largest power plant in Idlib), that was captured intact by rebels a week ago is totally destroyed.


Source?


----------



## 500

atatwolf said:


> Source?


Loyalist sources:







Jaysh Al-Fateh Pushing Towards the Latakia Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629613713394372608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629613688589303808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629613613033127936
The little bastard is probably used to killing whoever bothers him and just goes on with his day, this time it might prove to be a bad decision for him to kill this general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

500 said:


> Loyalist sources:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaysh Al-Fateh Pushing Towards the Latakia Border




So no rebels in Latakia? Seems like the war on wiki is wrong then.

Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


IS captured at least 230 Christians after taking town in Homs

ISIL 'kidnaps scores of Christians' in Syria's Homs - Al Jazeera English


----------



## power of steel

nearly 250,000 killed so far

'Almost quarter of a million people' dead in Syria war - Al Jazeera English

It is interesting to note that the number of foreign rebels killed is about the same as the number of Syrian rebels killed. This suggests by now rebels are mainly made up of foreigners rather than Syrians and that the war in Syria would quickly end if Turks stop coming to Syria to die. Also, only 2,500 Syrian army defectors killed. This suggests the Syrian army has been staunchly loyal to Assad as a whole, even in the early days of the war.


----------



## bsruzm

power of steel said:


> Russia sending airbourne forces to Syria to kill Islamists.
> 
> Russia Ready To Send Paratroopers To Syria | Zero Hedge


''Peskov denied reports that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad asked Putin to send Russian troops to Syria, adding that such a deployment was not on their agenda.''
Miserable moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

bsruzm said:


> ''Peskov denied reports that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad asked Putin to send Russian troops to Syria, adding that such a deployment was not on their agenda.''
> Miserable moron.




Putin is a coward and a little man.


----------



## Yazp

Sorry for your "Loss" @Dr.Thrax .
Those Snipers in that video are responsible for shooting Civilians.

_"How can you tell if he's a Soldier"?
"Soldiers will run and hide, unlike Civilians"_


_"Assad is a puppet of Israel and Amercia" -_ "Free Syrian Army" Soldier carrying a weapon and equipment donated to him by America.

this part made me cringe...
Then there's the 14 year old "Free Syrian Soldier" running around with an AK
and the 16 year old kid who thinks he killed a guy with .308 G3A3 (Obviously of either Turkish origin, or perhaps captured from Iran or it's mercenaries)
at 1.5 km... I'd be surprised even if he landed that shot with a 125mm tank cannon...
_
_
Man this guy has nothing else to do other than Internet Jihad. He's all over the internet 
Every damn video with the keyword "Syria" has your comments all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> View attachment 244931
> 
> Sorry for your "Loss" @Dr.Thrax .
> Those Snipers in that video are responsible for shooting Civilians.
> 
> _"How can you tell if he's a Soldier"?
> "Soldiers will run and hide, unlike Civilians"_
> 
> 
> _"Assad is a puppet of Israel and Amercia" -_ "Free Syrian Army" Soldier carrying a weapon and equipment donated to him by America.
> 
> this part made me cringe...
> Then there's the 14 year old "Free Syrian Soldier" running around with an AK
> and the 16 year old kid who thinks he killed a guy with .308 G3A3 (Obviously of either Turkish origin, or perhaps captured from Iran or it's mercenaries)
> at 1.5 km... I'd be surprised even if he landed that shot with a 125mm tank cannon...
> _
> _
> Man this guy has nothing else to do other than Internet Jihad. He's all over the internet
> Every damn video with the keyword "Syria" has your comments all over it.


So you're telling me that my 7 dead family members are fake now? Good job being an asshole. I've already said this story on here.
You misunderstood the guy, and if you knew Arabic, you'd know exactly what he was saying. Civilians run for the nearest corner, you can see that in all protest videos. Army soldiers wear distinct clothes, and when they aren't in military fatigue (like Shabiha,) they take cover when fired upon.

Hafez could've had the Golan heights *easily* in 1982. But he ordered his forces to "rest" for the night and allowed the Israelis to re-group and counterattack. Because his objective was *never* to take the Golan. Army defectors have already stated that there was an agreement between Israel and Assad family over the Golan. Not to mention there were peace talks between Israel & Assad from 2007 onwards to 2009. Facilitated by Turkey & US of A.

The guy said FROM 500M TO 1500M. He obviously isn't a trained sniper, and therefore does not know distance estimation.

I'm "all over" these videos maybe because there's so many retards like you who go and search "Syria war" when you aren't even Syrian. Like 80% of Assad's online keyboard warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

There's a video which shows an *NDF* animal (*Basil Al-Bareedi* from *Ayn Al-Sahn*,* Safita*) while torturing a man and his wife (*Syrian Turkmen* from *Al-Tirmas*).
The terrorist beats and forces them to make sounds like a donkey, however, it's not graphic. You just watch it, then go somewhere else and call *Da'ish* sub-humans and type '_Death to America_, _death to Israel_, blah...blah...'
BTW, *please do* *NOT* *post the video*, thanks.
Another weird thing is, *Christians* were tortured to death and not a single '_resister_' or a human wannabe opened their mouth and said "*Barbarism*". I'll do it my self :


> Graphic photos in the link show at least 3 Christians tortured to death by the Assad regime
> بالصور والأرقام.. بشار الأسد يصلب 3 مسيحيين على خشبة إجرامه اخبار سورية - زمان الوص


*BARBARISM*
It's not a mortar shell fired by the rebels, I mean we *recommend capturing and torturing Christians to death*, *but killing them by accident with your mortar shell is not recommended and is considered terrorism*.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Aleppo: Jabhat Al-Nusra Hands Over Territory to the Rebels in Northern Aleppo*




Preparing for the safe zone, I believe. But it's *Northern Aleppo*, so expect more ape-attacks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: A Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Husain Ghulami
*Nationality:* Afghan

- Look at the pics from *left* to *right* :
*Pic #1:* People don't seem to be happy while they are carrying their dead groom.
*Pic #2: *People are standing in line. Since their hands aren't on their chests, they won't pray will they ?
*Pic #3:* As I expected. They were performing the '_resistance_' *Dabké *(*دبكة الممانعة*) to scare the *Zionists*.
*Palestine* is being '_liberated_' .

*Source (Farsi):* Shahid News
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: Three More Foreign 'Advisers' were Killed in Syria*




*Names:* Muhammad-Reza Jawadi, Muhammad Kazim Husaini and Mujtaba Ameeri
*Nationality:* Afghans
*Note:* There's a fourth one (with a white turban) who wasn't killed in *Syria*.

*Source (Farsi):* Fordu News
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: Another SAA Wannabe was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Muhammad-Reza Atayi
*Nationality:* Afghan

*Source (Farsi):* Mashregh News
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Hama: Hizbullah Merchandise Obtained By the Rebels in Al-Ghab Plain*




Those belong to a *Hizbullah* stooge who was killed a while ago :

The circular thing is useless (made of sand), unless if there's a *Santa Claus* engraved onto the other side.
A cloth with religious texts written on it. I don't know what they use it for.
A booklet of prayers.
A cheap medal.

*20,000* *Lebanese* pounds! But don't keep your hope up high, that's less than *14* *US* dollars. It's not even enough to buy *Pampers* for the imperialists and the foreign '_advisers_'.
They have got this too :




A *Hizbullah* stooge received that card in *July 15th*, *2012* (as shown on the card). *Hasan* and the flag are gathered in one place, they are part of our '_official_' forces .

Everything above proves '_%100_' of rebels are '_Chechens_' and *Assadists* are '%_100_' locals.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar still stand firm in disliking JaN's ideology and approach on the revolution, though.


My question was little bit stupid, I guess. How will they post any images when there isn't any internet connections in *Al-Zabadani* ?




*Local* rebels *+* a natural red flower *=* '_foreign terrorism_'
*Foreign* militias *+* an artificial red flower *=* '_local resistance_'

Endless double standards. *Tatbiris *learned that move from our '_Takfiris_' .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Antaréss said:


> There's a video which shows an *NDF* animal (*Basil Al-Bareedi* from *Ayn Al-Sahn*,* Safita*) while torturing a man and his wife (*Syrian Turkmen* from *Al-Tirmas*).
> The terrorist beats and forces them to make sounds like a donkey, however, it's not graphic. You just watch it, then go somewhere else and call *Da'ish* sub-humans and type '_Death to America_, _death to Israel_, blah...blah...'
> BTW, *please do* *NOT* *post the video*, thanks.
> Another weird thing is, *Christians* were tortured to death and not a single '_resister_' or a human wannabe opened their mouth and said "*Barbarism*". I'll do it my self :


I posted that video a few days ago here but then I delete the whole post because the format was bothering me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm "all over" these videos maybe because there's so many retards like you who go and search "Syria war" when you aren't even Syrian.


Eh, I have no interest in Syria, other than the holy sites.
Both Assad and the Terrorists against him should be disarmed, hanged/shot and their bodies thrown in the ocean. Then a a new non-Iran aligned, nor Islamist aligned government run be a goddamn secular Syrian should be made.



Dr.Thrax said:


> they take cover when fired upon.


I'm sure as hell anyone, trained or not will take cover while under sniper fire...



Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me that my 7 dead family members are fake now? Good job being an asshole. I've already said this story on here.


Sorry for your Loss, as long as they weren't combatants. I didn't read this whole thread.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Hafez could've had the Golan heights *easily* in 1982. But he ordered his forces to "rest" for the night and allowed the Israelis to re-group and counterattack. Because his objective was *never* to take the Golan. Army defectors have already stated that there was an agreement between Israel and Assad family over the Golan. Not to mention there were peace talks between Israel & Assad from 2007 onwards to 2009. Facilitated by Turkey & US of A.


Where have I ever talked about Golan or anywhere near it?

You forgot the FSA shouting Death to America with a 16' beard, while holding an American M16...
or that poor 14 year old who was being used by the FSA?


----------



## 500

Suleimani pics strike again:






Right guy is Suleiman Hilal al-Assad. He was not killed himself for a change but he murdered a SAA colonel for no reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Suleimani pics strike again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right guy is Suleiman Hilal al-Assad. He was not killed himself for a change but he murdered a SAA colonel for no reason.


Don't worry, he's going to die. All people who had pictures with him are doomed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Tigers flee again.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Eh, I have no interest in Syria, other than the holy sites.
> Both Assad and the Terrorists against him should be disarmed, hanged/shot and their bodies thrown in the ocean. Then a a new non-Iran aligned, nor Islamist aligned government run be a goddamn secular Syrian should be made.
> 
> 
> I'm sure as hell anyone, trained or not will take cover while under sniper fire...
> 
> 
> Sorry for your Loss, as long as they weren't combatants. I didn't read this whole thread.
> 
> 
> Where have I ever talked about Golan or anywhere near it?
> 
> You forgot the FSA shouting Death to America with a 16' beard, while holding an American M16...
> or that poor 14 year old who was being used by the FSA?


You clearly have no idea what the Syrian people want.

No, look at all protest videos of protesters getting shot. They don't take cover, they run away for the nearest street corner. Soldiers crouch while running, run from cover to cover, etc. In short, it is much easier to identify a soldier based on his movements rather than a civilian.

They weren't combatants. They were lined up at a bakery and killed by airstrike.

I mentioned the Golan because you stated the FSA as "supported by America." Back then FSA wasn't supported by anyone yet, except for some monetary support from Turkey. Otherwise no military support.

He probably didn't have an M16, but a Norinco CQ. US hasn't given any M4s or M16s to rebels at all.
I didn't see a 14 year old, but I did see a 16 year old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

While rebels advance in Idlib and Hama, ISIS attacks them in Aleppo killing dozens.

Whats more interesting CC which bombs ISIS like crazy in Raqqa and Hasaka is totally passive against them in Aleppo.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> While rebels advance in Idlib and Hama, ISIS attacks them in Aleppo killing dozens.
> 
> Whats more interesting CC which bombs ISIS like crazy in Raqqa and Hasaka is totally passive against them in Aleppo.


Coalition would rather see Syria divided rather than help rebels. They know rebels won't play into their interests in the future, and by not helping they're reducing future US influence in Syria to little to none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Suleimani pics strike again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right guy is Suleiman Hilal al-Assad. He was not killed himself for a change but he murdered a SAA colonel for no reason.


Indeed he killed the colonel in front of his kids ... and for a stupid reason (car driving)
it seems it couldn't be otherwise that Suleiman Hilal al-Assad is now asked to come to justice (will be judged for this crime). this is the good point of this story if they really judge this retard.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have launched a ground offensive against Fu'ah and Kufraya enclaves (which include some other minor villages.) Tunnel bomb already happened.





Pounding positions within the enclaves with a D-30:





All regime held bases, villages, and checkpoints liberated by Jaysh al Fateh:




In* Idlib*:
Zezyoun Power plant.
Zaydiyeh Village
Frikka Village
Tall Awar and its village
Tall Khattab
Tall Shiekh Yaseen
Mushayrifah Village & Tall Mushayrifah
Sla' al Zuhour Village
Marj al Zuhour Village
Kufayr Village
Al 'Alawiyan Checkpoint
Ma'amil alma'krouna Checkpoint
Al-manshar Checkpoint
Al 'Abri Checkpoint
Frikka Bridge Checkpoint
Houses Checkpoint
In *Hama:*
Qarqur Village
Qarqur Base & its hill
Msheek Village
Ziyarah Village
Al-Tanmiyah Base
Tall Wisat Village
Mansoura Village
Mansoura Grain Silos
Khirbet Naqous Village
Zazyoun Dam Checkpoint

That makes *26* areas of projection of control taken over by Jaysh al Fateh. Not bad at all. Death toll for regime was somewhere between 50-75. 8 vehicles captured by Jaysh al Fateh including 3 tanks. Also when Jaysh al Fateh completely take over the Ghab Plain (which is coming soon, the "Tiger's forces" ran like the cats they are, "The Tiger" himself was injured), that means entirity of Latakia and Hama will be open. Obviously wise decision would be to focus on Hama, Homs, and Aleppo first, but also apply light pressure on the coast (bombardment of regime bases and such.)

In other news, JaN pulled out of front lines with ISIS in North Aleppo, clear indication that Turkish intervention will be happening. FSA units replaced them. While this was happening, Daesh launched an attack on Umm al Hawsh village with 2 massive VBIEDs & an offensive to follow up, the village fell to Daesh with around 50 FSA casualties. Meanwhile, the ISIS frontline with Assad near Shiekh Najjar is quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SAA colonel murdered by Assad's cousin:






Cousin is still at large.


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> Indeed he killed the colonel in front of his kids ... and for a stupid reason (car driving)
> it seems it couldn't be otherwise that Suleiman Hilal al-Assad is now asked to come to justice (will be judged for this crime). this is the good point of this story if they really judge this retard.



If Assad is smart, he can use this incident to his own advantage. First of all, he should come out, and strongly condemn the incident, hold a large funeral for the colonel (don't know if this is already done or not), and show his support base and army that he is 100% (not even 99%) on the side of the colonel. This will certainly make raise him in people's eyes.

However, if he is wishy-washy, soft, can't decide, then it will become a major black point on him. In this stage, his army is much more important than his extended family.

Bashar is a good peace time president, but he is not up to standards as a war president. He doesn't make quick and brave decisions. He takes his sweet time with every decision and by that time, it is too late.

---

Oh and by the way, I was just reading on Bashar's older brother, Bassel, who was supposed to be the successor but he died in a car crash,
Bassel al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Does anyone who has indepth knowledge on Syria tell me what they think about Bassel? That is, what if he hasn't died and was President?

He looks cooler,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

Those of you who think the YPG and Kurds are "ethnically cleansing "Arabs, take a look at this video.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> If Assad is smart, he can use this incident to his own advantage. First of all, he should come out, and strongly condemn the incident, hold a large funeral for the colonel (don't know if this is already done or not), and show his support base and army that he is 100% (not even 99%) on the side of the colonel. This will certainly make raise him in people's eyes.
> 
> However, if he is wishy-washy, soft, can't decide, then it will become a major black point on him. In this stage, his army is much more important than his extended family.
> 
> Bashar is a good peace time president, but he is not up to standards as a war president. He doesn't make quick and brave decisions. He takes his sweet time with every decision and by that time, it is too late.
> 
> ---
> 
> Oh and by the way, I was just reading on Bashar's older brother, Bassel, who was supposed to be the successor but he died in a car crash,
> Bassel al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Does anyone who has indepth knowledge on Syria tell me what they think about Bassel? That is, what if he hasn't died and was President?
> 
> He looks cooler,


Just as you said, bashar is wishy washy and can't decide, while Bassel on the other hand had been by his father for a long time and saw how he ruled. Basically he would've ruled in the same way as hafez which is to not give the people even the chance to revolt. The Internet and TV sattelites would still be heavily restricted. Imagine a North Korea in the Arab world but with a more regionally active regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*ISIS abducts 230 civilians in central Syria*




In this Saturday, Nov. 22, 2014 photo, a woman looks on at the mortars exploding close by in Kobane, Syria. (AP)

Friday, 7 August 2015
The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group has abducted 230 civilians, including at least 60 Christians, in a central Syrian town hours after it captured it, a monitoring group said on Friday, the same day the U.N. approved a resolution aimed at identifying perpetrators of chemical weapons attacks in the war-torn nation which have killed hundreds. 

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the civilians were taken on Thursday in the town of Al-Qaryatain, which ISIS jihadists had captured late Wednesday.

“Daesh kidnapped at least 230 people, including at least 60 Christians, during a sweep through Al-Qaryatain,” Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said, using another name for ISIS.

Many of the Christians had fled from Aleppo province, in Syria’s north, to seek refuge in Al-Qaryatain. 

He said those abducted were wanted by ISIS for “collaborating with the regime,” and their names were on a list used by the jihadists as they swept through the town. 

Families who tried to flee or hide were tracked down and taken by the jihadists, he said.

Al-Qaryatain lies at the crossroads between ISIS territory in the eastern countryside of Homs and areas further west in the Qalamun area. 

It had a pre-war population of 18,000, including Sunni Muslims and around 2,000 Syriac Catholics and Orthodox Christians.

According to a Syrian Christian who lives in Damascus but is originally from Al-Qaryatain, the town’s Christian population has dropped to only 300. 

In May, masked men abducted Syrian priest Jacques Mourad from the Syriac Catholic Mar Elian monastery in Al-Qaryatain, near the ISIS-captured ancient city of Palmyra. 


Mourad, who was known to help both Christians and Muslims, was preparing aid for an influx of refugees from Palmyra.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have launched a ground offensive against Fu'ah and Kufraya enclaves (which include some other minor villages.) Tunnel bomb already happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pounding positions within the enclaves with a D-30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All regime held bases, villages, and checkpoints liberated by Jaysh al Fateh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In* Idlib*:
> Zezyoun Power plant.
> Zaydiyeh Village
> Frikka Village
> Tall Awar and its village
> Tall Khattab
> Tall Shiekh Yaseen
> Mushayrifah Village & Tall Mushayrifah
> Sla' al Zuhour Village
> Marj al Zuhour Village
> Kufayr Village
> Al 'Alawiyan Checkpoint
> Ma'amil alma'krouna Checkpoint
> Al-manshar Checkpoint
> Al 'Abri Checkpoint
> Frikka Bridge Checkpoint
> Houses Checkpoint
> In *Hama:*
> Qarqur Village
> Qarqur Base & its hill
> Msheek Village
> Ziyarah Village
> Al-Tanmiyah Base
> Tall Wisat Village
> Mansoura Village
> Mansoura Grain Silos
> Khirbet Naqous Village
> Zazyoun Dam Checkpoint
> 
> That makes *26* areas of projection of control taken over by Jaysh al Fateh. Not bad at all. Death toll for regime was somewhere between 50-75. 8 vehicles captured by Jaysh al Fateh including 3 tanks. Also when Jaysh al Fateh completely take over the Ghab Plain (which is coming soon, the "Tiger's forces" ran like the cats they are, "The Tiger" himself was injured), that means entirity of Latakia and Hama will be open. Obviously wise decision would be to focus on Hama, Homs, and Aleppo first, but also apply light pressure on the coast (bombardment of regime bases and such.)
> 
> In other news, JaN pulled out of front lines with ISIS in North Aleppo, clear indication that Turkish intervention will be happening. FSA units replaced them. While this was happening, Daesh launched an attack on Umm al Hawsh village with 2 massive VBIEDs & an offensive to follow up, the village fell to Daesh with around 50 FSA casualties. Meanwhile, the ISIS frontline with Assad near Shiekh Najjar is quiet.


I hope FSA groups deal with those villages and their people the same way Iranian stooges dealt with Zabadani. Keep their people inside and continue shelling them until all houses are leveled to the ground, all Iranian stooges areas should be dealt with this way.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I hope FSA groups deal with those villages and their people the same way Iranian stooges dealt with Zabadani. Keep their people inside and continue shelling them until all houses are leveled to the ground, all Iranian stooges areas should be dealt with this way.



It's funny how you have finally put off the mask and started to show your true face after the whole Yemen issue. I tried to do it in past years, but now you helped me much by doing it yourself.

The same person who was shedding crocodile tears over Syria for years is now desperately wishing to see 40,000 civilians be shelled to their death. I think it is good so everyone here can see your faces and what you represent.

Unlike Zabadani where no civilians live anymore and bunch of rats are hiding in buildings and streets (about a thousand), there are 40,000 civilians in those 2 towns. (And we offered a safe exit to those rats if they stop fighting, but they refused because of their stupid conspiracy reasons).

Although, that doesn't mean civilians in Fu'ua and Kafraya aren't killing rats. Since yesterday, they have sent 2 dozen terrorists to hell and destroyed 3 armored vehicles and tanks.

In response, brave Sunni fighters shot unguided rockets on town, killing 4 civilians including one baby and 2 women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

@Dr.Thrax what group does "الفرقة 30 مشاة" belong to? FSA, yes, but beyond that? Are they Islamists? An overview of them would be appreciated.


----------



## 500

Ahmed Jo said:


> @Dr.Thrax what group does "الفرقة 30 مشاة" belong to? FSA, yes, but beyond that? Are they Islamists? An overview of them would be appreciated.


These are 60 clowns trained by Pentagon and mostly captured by Nusra. So called "moderate rebels".


----------



## Solomon2

*Inside Syria: Kurds Roll Back ISIS, but Alliances Are Strained*
By RUKMINI CALLIMACHI AUG. 10, 2015






HASAKA, Syria — Green drapes were drawn against the sun, cloaking the room where members of a Syrian Kurdish militia huddled around walkie-talkies, assiduously taking down GPS coordinates.

Talal Raman, a 36-year-old Kurdish fighter, worked on a Samsung tablet, annotating a Google Earth map marked with the positions of the deserted apartment buildings and crumbling villas from where his colleagues were battling Islamic State fighters south of this northern Syrian town. He pinpointed in yellow the positions where his men were hunkered behind a wall, and highlighted in red the coordinates of a building next to a mosque where Islamic State fighters had taken cover.

“Our comrades can see the enemy moving at the GPS address I just sent you,” he wrote in Arabic to a handler hundreds of miles away in a United States military operations room. Then he waited for the American warplanes to scream in.

The strike that ensued soon after blasted a crater at exactly the coordinates provided by the Kurdish fighter. It left a circle of bodies, including one of an Islamic State fighter who died slumped over his AK-47. An urgent message came in from the coalition war room: “Please confirm our comrades are O.K.?”

The tight coordination of American air power with the militia, known as the Y.P.G., from the Kurdish initials for People’s Protection Units, has dealt the Islamic State its most significant setbacks across an enormous strip of northern Syria near the Turkish border in recent months.

Now, the United States air campaign is poised to expand, aided by a deal with Turkey to allow American aircraft to fly bombing missions from bases closer to the border.

Yet at a time when the militia, the Americans’ most effective ally inSyria, would otherwise be celebrating the increased help, its members are sounding a note of worry. That is because Turkey is making some moves of its own.

Until last month, Turkey had resisted calls to do more to support the fight against the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL, mindful that it might further Kurdish ambitions to eventually carve out an independent state. The Kurds, who number roughly 30 million and are spread out over Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria, have been described as the world’s largest ethnic group without a homeland.

So even as Turkey agreed to join the fight against the Islamic State, it immediately began bombarding the mountain camps of the Kurdistan Worker’s Party, or P.K.K., an insurgent group in Turkey and Iraq that is allied with the Y.P.G.

The Turkish deal with the United States sets up an “ISIS-free” bombardment zone along a 60-mile strip of the border region that features another exclusion: At Turkey’s request, it is also explicitly a zone free of the Kurdish militia, even though the Kurds had begun advancing toward the area to start battling the Islamic State there.

Despite cooperating with American forces for months, the Syrian Kurds are now starting to worry that their success might not outweigh Turkey’s importance to the United States.

“There is only one group that has consistently and effectively battled ISIS in Syria, and that is the Y.P.G.,” said Redur Khalil, a spokesman for the militia who says it has grown to include 35,000 soldiers, about 11 years after its start as a self-defense force in a single town. “Opening another front in the region — as Turkey has by attacking the P.K.K. — will make the forces fighting ISIS weaker,” Mr. Khalil said. “Which in turn makes ISIS stronger.”

Cale Salih, a visiting fellow at the European Council on Foreign Relations and the author of numerous articles on Kurdish affairs, summed up the unease over the deal with Turkey this way: “If it comes at the price of the relationship with one of the few effective partners on the ground in Syria, it doesn’t seem to make sense.”

American officials have always had to step carefully when cooperating with the Kurdish militia in Syria because of its links to the P.K.K., which is widely listed as a terrorist group. American officials have acknowledged cooperating with the militia in general terms. In an emailed response to questions, however, the Pentagon would not confirm whether the militia was calling in airstrike coordinates, saying only that it was working with Syrian Kurds as well as other groups.

The United States and members of the militia take pains to note that it is not the same group as the outlawed P.K.K. But on the ground in northern Syria, the connective tissue is hard to miss. Framed portraits of Abdullah Ocalan, the founder of the P.K.K. and champion of Kurdish autonomy, can be seen hanging in the offices and headquarters of the Y.P.G. militia. Fighters wear pins bearing his image. In Hasaka, Islamic State fighters who are captured on the battlefield end up on gurneys in a hospital adorned with a wall-size portrait of Mr. Ocalan, who has been imprisoned since 1999.

“It’s a nonsensical situation where you have P.K.K. fighters who are called ‘terrorists’ if they happen to be on the Iraq or Turkey side of the border,” Ms. Salih said. “Yet if the same fighter crosses into Syria, he is now ‘working with the coalition in the battle against the Islamic State.’ ”

Kurdish Y.P.G. forces have seized territory from the Islamic State along the border with Turkey, building a nearly contiguous Kurdish-controlled area. The proposed “ISIS-free” zone would also prevent further Kurdish advances.






There is growing evidence that large numbers of these fighters are directly joining the fight in Syria, too. Bulent Aliriza, the director of the Turkey Project at the Center for Strategic and International Studies, estimates that thousands have crossed from Turkey to join the Kurdish militia in Syria in fighting the Islamic State, making the distinction between the two groups even more vague.

As it has captured territory from the Islamic State, the Kurdish militia has rapidly expanded its territory in northern Syria by more than a third, now controlling more than 11,000 square miles — a ribbon of land roughly the size of Maryland. Across the border, Turkish officials have watched the Kurds’ gains with unease. And the growing cooperation between the United States and the militia has only heightened Turkish concerns, Mr. Aliriza said.

That cooperation took off last October, when the Islamic State almost overran the border town of Kobani, cutting off a unit of Kurdish fighters. A senior Syrian Kurdish official, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss intelligence details, said he had traveled to Erbil, in northern Iraq, in October to meet with United States military commanders. After much negotiation, he said, the Americans agreed to airdrop 27 pallets of weapons and ammunition, supplied by Kurdish officials in neighboring Iraq.

Y.P.G. fighters provided the Americans with GPS coordinates of a site in Syria, and approximately 20 metric tons of supplies floated down before dawn on Oct. 19. “And it started from there,” said the official, who explained how that first exchange evolved to include coordination of airstrikes, allowing the militia to take back Kobani, followed by victories in Tal Abyad and, in recent days, most of the province of Hasaka.

All the political complications are troubling to Mr. Raman, the radio operator who spends his days behind the green drapes sending in airstrike coordinates. His tools include nothing more than a walkie-talkie, a Samsung tablet and a cellphone, on which he has a screen saver of Mr. Ocalan’s face.

He sees himself as a partner of the Western pilots flying warplanes overhead — just as he sees the P.K.K. as his militia’s partner in the fight against the Islamic State. “If the Turks bomb the P.K.K., they’re in effect helping ISIS,” he said.

Here in northern Syria, the battle against the Islamic State looks like this: Units of Y.P.G. fighters driving pickup trucks and minivans flying the group’s yellow banner amass at the front, which is fluid and in some places is leaping forward by as much as one mile every day. The Kurds’ uniforms feature Marpat digital patterns, a type of camouflage pioneered by the United States Marines, reproduced in a factory here using local cotton and sewn by Kurdish tailors, officials said.

Each fighter is assigned to a platoon of about 30 members. In keeping with Mr. Ocalan’s philosophy of gender parity, women are present in large numbers on the battlefield, and portraits of female martyrs adorn almost as many billboards and lamp posts as those of their male colleagues.

It was a female commander who led the battle that unfolded inside a group of empty apartment blocks in the town of Hasaka last week. Black pools of melted plastic and tar lined the road to the area, marking where Islamic State suicide bombers had detonated their belts. At a nearby traffic circle, a crane operator was trying to lift an old Soviet-designed T-55 tank recently recovered from Islamic State fighters.

The road turned to dirt, passing abandoned multistory buildings, their walls a Swiss-cheese pattern of holes left by machine-gun fire. Several streets in, a mosque with a green dome shared a wall with a building from which a unit of Y.P.G. fighters began taking heavy fire.

Just after 10 p.m. on July 30, a Kurdish fighter radioed the coordinates of the building to Mr. Raman. According to the log of the exchange, a few minutes passed before the fighter called again to say he had sight of a group of Islamic State fighters.

In his relay station, Mr. Raman and his partner jotted down the coordinates: 36 degrees, 28 minutes, 23 seconds north latitude; 40 degrees, 44 minutes, 58 seconds east longitude. They noted the location on a digital map on their tablet computers, as well as in a spiral notebook, decorated with a picture of a smiling baby.

Then they sent the grid via chat to their handlers in the American operations room.

At 10:12 p.m., the coalition sent a message asking for confirmation that the Kurdish militia was still taking fire from the location. Mr. Raman answered that it was, before asking: “Is there a fighter jet overhead?”

“Yes, and they’re preparing to strike,” his counterpart replied.

At 10:23, the operations room sent a Google Earth map, showing a large, yellow circle approximately 100 yards to the north of the Islamic State target. The official instructed Mr. Raman to tell his men to retreat to the circle. “Make sure our comrades are in the yellow, O.K.?” the official wrote in Arabic.

At 10:34, he stressed: “Can you confirm that they’re inside the yellow? Because the pilot is waiting.”

The countdown began at 10:38 p.m., immediately after Kurdish fighters radioed Mr. Raman to say that their colleagues were in the safe zone.

“3 min.,” said the first message from the coalition.

“1 min.”

“30 sec.”

Then: “Strike,” and a request to confirm that Kurds nearby had not been hurt.

Just after midnight, he received one last message saying that the coalition’s aircraft had counted nine bodies.

Later the next day, when New York Times journalists went to the scene of the blast, the mosque was still partly standing, though with part of its dome missing. The GPS coordinates of the strike site exactly matched what Mr. Raman sent to the coalition war room. A spokesman for the coalition declined to identify the specific coordinates, saying only that coalition planes had conducted seven airstrikes that day on Islamic State targets near Hasaka.

The bodies of the Islamic State fighters lay around the eight-foot-deep crater. There were nine in all, some wedged under slabs of concrete. One wore a camouflage vest. Another died within reach of his rocket-propelled grenade launcher.

Bullet casings littered the ground like confetti.

Anne Barnard contributed reporting from Baghdad, and Eric Schmitt from Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Trouble in paradise: Regime loyalists ranting at SAA soldiers retreating from front lines with Jaish Al Fateh to Joureen military base. For non-Arabic speakers, they're saying something like "mashallah mashallah, tough guys you are, real tough guys! Leave your weapons here! Hurry up. If you want to go the base leave your weapons here."
جرذان الأسد الهاربين أمام جيش الفتح إلى معسكرجورين - YouTube
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zabadani main square, before and after.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Yazp said:


> Those of you who think the YPG and Kurds are "ethnically cleansing "Arabs, take a look at this video.


----------



## 500

1) Turkish FM Under-sec Sinirlioğlu:We have agreed w US on "safe zone" in Syria.TR&US will hit #*ISIS*& #*PKK* should they enter the zone

Turkish FM Under-sec Sinirlioğlu: The "safe zone" will be 98 km in length & 45 km in width. FSA troops will patrol the zone.

2) Ahrar al Sham issues statement in support of safe zone.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CMJieInUMAANx61.jpg:large 

3) Nusra evacuates from N. Aleppo.


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> 1) Turkish FM Under-sec Sinirlioğlu:We have agreed w US on "safe zone" in Syria.TR&US will hit #*ISIS*& #*PKK* should they enter the zone
> 
> Turkish FM Under-sec Sinirlioğlu: The "safe zone" will be 98 km in length & 45 km in width. FSA troops will patrol the zone.


Why putting safe zone in ''? Ok, you dont trust Turkey but dont you trust US too?


----------



## 500

Meanwhile Americans strike rebel factory in Atmeh killing 25 people including entire innocent family.



xenon54 said:


> Why putting safe zone in ''? Ok, you dont trust Turkey but dont you trust US too?


Thats just quote from CNN Turk:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631143070457835521

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Thats just quote from CNN Turk:
> 
> #BREAKING Turkish FM Under-sec Sinirlioğlu: The "safe zone" will be 98 km in length&45 km in width. FSA troops will patrol the zone.— CNN Türk ENG (@CNNTURK_ENG) August 11, 2015


Oh well, i know your stance on US politics in Syria since your regularly using ''Crusader Coalition'' as description for the Coalition plus you critisize US decisions regularly. 

A honest question, why are you opposing US when it comes to Syria, i know your quite anti Assad, is it because US doesnt attack SAA? Just wondering.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Why Syria is Winning: Advancing Towards a Strategic Victory that will Transform the Middle East?*

*By Prof. Tim Anderson*

Syria is winning. Despite ongoing bloodshed and serious economic pressure, Syria is advancing steadily towards a military and strategic victory that will transform the Middle East. There is clear evidence that Washington’s plans – whether for ‘regime change’, for rendering the state dysfunctional or for dismembering the country on sectarian lines – have failed.

That failure will fatally wound the US dream, announced a decade ago by Bush junior, for a subservient ‘New Middle East’. Syria’s victory is a combination of coherent popular support for the national army, in face of a vicious sectarian Islamists (_takfiris_), firm backing by key allies, and fragmentation of the international forces lined up against them.
The economic hardships, including regular blackouts, are now worse but have not broken the Syrian people’s will to resist. The government ensures basic foods are affordable and maintains education, health, sports, cultural and other services. A string of formerly hostile states and UN agencies are resuming their relations with Syria. An improved security situation, the recent big power agreement with Iran and other favourable diplomatic moves are all signs that the Axis of Resistance has strengthened.

You wouldn’t know much of this by reading the western media, which has lied persistently about the character of the conflict and developments in the crisis. Key features of that deception have been to hide NATO’s backing for the _takfiri _ groups, yet trumpet their advances and ignore the Syrian Army roll-backs. In fact, these western-backed terrorists have made no real strategic advance since a flood of foreign fighters helped them take parts of northern Aleppo, back in mid-2012.

In my second visit to Syria during the crisis, in July 2015, I could see how security had improved around the major cities. In my first visit in December 2013, although NATO’s throat-cutters had been ejected from much of Homs and Qsayr, they were in the ancient village of Maloula and along the Qalamoun Mountains, as well as attacking the road south to Sweida. This year we were able to travel freely by road from Sweida to Damascus to Homs to Latakia, with just one minor detour around Harasta. In late 2013 there was daily mortaring of eastern Damascus; this year it was far less common. The army seems to control 90% of the heavily populated areas.

Fact check one: there never were any ‘moderate rebels’. A genuine political reform movement was displaced by a Saudi-backed Islamist insurrection, through March-April 2011. In the first few months of the crisis, from Daraa to Homs, key armed groups like the Farouq brigade were extremists backed by Saudi Arabia and Qatar, who practised public atrocities and blew up hospitals, using genocidal slogans and practising sectarian ethnic cleansing (1). Syrians these days call them all ‘Daesh’ (ISIL) or just ‘mercenaries’, not bothering too much with the different brand names. The recent statement by ‘moderate rebel’ leader Lamia Nahas that Syria’s ‘minorities are evil and must be disposed of’, just as Hitler and the Ottomans disposed of minorities (2), only underlines that fact. The character of the armed conflict has always been between a confrontation between an authoritarian but pluralist and socially inclusive state, and Saudi-style sectarian Islamists, acting as proxy armies for the big powers.

Fact check two: almost all the atrocities blamed on the Syrian Army have been committed by western-backed gangs, as part of their strategy to attract deeper western intervention. That includes the discredited chemical weapons claims (3) and the collateral damage claims of the so-called ‘barrel bombing’. US journalist Nir Rosen wrote back in 2012, ‘Every day the opposition gives a death toll, usually without any explanation … Many of those reported killed are in fact dead opposition fighters but … described in reports as innocent civilians killed by security forces’ (4). Those opposition reports are still relied on by partisan groups such as Amnesty International (US) and Human Rights Watch, to bolster the war propaganda. The Syrian Army has indeed executed captured terrorists, and the secret police continue to detain and mistreat those suspected of collaborating with those terrorists. But this is an army which enjoys very strong public support. The Islamist gangs, on the other hand, openly boast of their atrocities and have minimal public support.
Fact check three: while there is a terrorist ‘presence’ in large parts of Syria, neither Daesh/ISIL nor any other armed group ‘controls’ much of the populated Syrian territory. Western agencies (such as Janes and ISW) regularly confuse presence with control. Notwithstanding the Daesh/ISIL offensives in Daraa, Idlib and Eastern Homs, the heavily populated areas of Syria are under noticeably stronger army control than they were in 2013. Only a few areas have been held for months or years. In any sustained confrontation, the Army generally wins; but it is under pressure and not infrequently makes a tactical retreat, because it is fighting on dozens of fronts.

The Syrian Army has tightened its cordon around northern Aleppo, Douma and Harasta, and has had recent victories in Hasaka, Idlib and Daraa. With Hezbollah forces the Army has virtually eliminated Daesh/ISIL and its squabbling partners from the Qalamoun mountains, along the border with Lebanon.

Despite years of mass terrorism and western sanctions the Syrian state is functioning surprisingly well. In July 2015 our group visited large sports centres, schools and hospitals. Millions of Syrian children attend school and hundreds of thousands still study in mostly fee-free universities. Unemployment, shortages and power blackouts plague the country. Takfiri groups have targeted hospitals for demolition since 2011. They also regularly attack power plants, leading to government rationing of electricity, until the system is back up. There are serious shortages and widespread poverty but, despite the war, everyday life goes on.

For example, there was controversy in 2014 over building the ‘Uptown’ complex in New Sham, a large satellite city outside Damascus. The facility comprises restaurants, shops, sports facilities and, at the centre, children’s rides and other entertainment. ‘How could the state spend so much money on this, when so many people were suffering from the war?’ one side of the argument ran. On the other side it was said that life goes on and families have to live their lives. After Ramadan, during Eid, we saw thousands of families making use of this very child-friendly complex.
Security procedures have become ‘normal’. Frequent army checkpoints are met with remarkable patience. Syrians know they are for their security, especially against the car and truck bombs used by the Islamists. Soldiers are efficient but human, often exchanging friendly chat with the people. Most families have members in the Army and many have lost loved ones. Syrians do not endure curfews or cower from soldiers, as so many did under the US-backed fascist dictatorships of Chile and El Salvador, in the past.

In the north, the Mayor of Latakia told us that this province of 1.3 million now has over three million, having absorbed displaced people from Aleppo, Idlib and other northern areas affected by incursions of sectarian terrorists. Most are in free or subsidised government housing, with family and friends, renting or in small businesses. We saw one group of about 5,000, many from Hama, at Latakia’s large sports complex. In the south, Sweida has been hosting 130,000 displaced families from the Daraa area, doubling the population of that province. Yet Damascus holds the greater part of the six million internally displaced people and, with a little help from the UNHCR, the government and army are the main ones organising their care. The western media only tells you about the refugee camps in Turkey and Jordan, facilities mostly controlled by the armed groups.

The ‘regime attacking civilians’ or ‘indiscriminately’ bombing civilian areas only has a basis in the Islamist propaganda on which much of the western media relies. The fact that, after three years, Syrian planes and artillery have not flattened hold-out areas like Jobar, Douma and parts of northern Aleppo, gives the lie to claims against the Army. You can be almost certain that the next time western media say ‘civilians’ are being killed by ‘indiscriminate’ Syrian government bombing, it is the Islamist sources themselves who are under attack.

This war is being fought on the ground, building to building, with many army casualties. Many Syrians we spoke to said they wished the government would indeed flatten these ghost towns, saying that the only civilians left there are the families of and collaborators with the extremist groups. The Syrian Government proceeds with greater caution.
Regional states see what is coming, and have begun to rebuild ties with Syria. Washington still pushes its chemical weapons lies (in face of the independent evidence), but lost its stomach for any major escalation back in late 2013, after the confrontation with Russia. There is still much sabre rattling (5), but it is noteworthy that Egypt and the United Arab Emirates (UAE), enemies of Syria just a little while back, are now normalising their diplomatic relations with Damascus.

The UAE, perhaps the most ‘flexible’ of the Gulf monarchies, but also linked by Vice President Joe Biden to support for Daesh/ISIL (6), has its own worries. It recently arrested dozens of Islamists over a plot to turn the absolutist monarchy into an absolutist caliphate (7). Egypt, back in military hands after a short-lived Muslim Brotherhood Government that wanted to join in the attacks on Syria, is now dealing with its own sectarian terrorism, from that same Brotherhood. The largest of Arab countries now defends the territorial integrity of Syria and backs (at least verbally) the Syrian campaigns against terrorism. Egyptian analyst Hassan Abou Taleb calls this message ‘a condemnation and rejection of Turkey’s unilateral moves’ against Syria (8).

The Erdogan Government tried to position Turkey at the head of a Muslim Brotherhood region, but has lost allies, is often at odds with its anti-Syrian partners and faces dissent at home. Washington has tried to use the separatist Kurds against both Baghdad and Damascus, while Turkey sees them as key enemies and the Saudi-backed Islamists slaughter them as ‘apostate’ Muslims. For their part, the Kurdish communities have enjoyed greater autonomy and acceptance under Iran and Syria.

Washington’s recent agreement with Iran is an important development, as the Islamic Republic remains the most important regional ally of secular Syria and a firm opponent of Saudi-style Islamists. Affirmation of Iran’s role in the region upsets the Saudis and Israel, but bodes well for Syria. All commentators see a diplomatic jockeying for position after the Iran deal and – despite Iran’s recent exclusion from a meeting between Russian, US and Saudi foreign ministers – there can be little doubt that Iran’s hand has been strengthened in regional affairs. An unusual meeting between Syria’s intelligence chief, Brigadier-General Ali Mamlouk, and the Saudi Defence Minister, Prince Mohammed Bin Salman (9), also shows that the Syrian Government has resumed direct discussions with the major sponsor of terrorism in the region.

Syria is winning because the Syrian people have backed their army against sectarian provocations, mostly fighting their own battles against NATO and Gulf Monarchy sponsored multi-national terrorism. Syrians, including most devout Sunni Muslims, will never accept that head-chopping, vicious and sectarian perversion of Islam promoted by the Gulf monarchies.

Syria’s victory will have wider implications. It spells an end to Washington’s roller coaster of ‘regime change’ across the region, from Afghanistan to Iraq to Libya. Out of the death and misery caused by this dirty war we are seeing the emergence of a stronger ‘Axis of Resistance’. Syria’s victory will also be that of Iran and of the Lebanese Resistance, led by Hezbollah. Further, the conflict has helped built significant measures of cooperation with Iraq. The gradual incorporation of Baghdad into this Axis will seal the humiliating defeat of plans for a US-Israel-Saudi dominated ‘New Middle East’. This regional unity comes at a terrible cost, but it is coming, nonetheless.
References

(1) Tim Anderson (2015) ‘Daraa 2011: Syria’s Islamist Insurrection in Disguise’, Global Research, 5 June, online:http://www.globalresearch.ca/daraa-2011-syrias-islamist-insurrection-in-disguise/5460547

(2) The Angry Arab (2015) ‘This is what the candidate for Syria’s provisional (opposition) government wrote on Facebook: a holocaust’, 4 August, online:  http://angryarab.blogspot.fr/2015/08/this-is-what-candidate-for-syrias.html

(3) Tim Anderson (2015) ‘Chemical Fabrications: East Ghouta and Syria’s Missing Children’, Global Research, 12 April, online:http://www.globalresearch.ca/chemical-fabrications-east-ghouta-and-syrias-missing-children/5442334

(4) Nir Rosen (2012) ‘Q&A: Nir Rosen on Syria’s armed opposition’, Al Jazeera, 13 Feb, online:  http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2012/02/201221315020166516.html

(5) Press TV (2015) ‘Syria ‘should not interfere’ in militant ops by US-backed groups’, 3 August, online:  http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2015/08/03/423141/us-syria-isis-isil-assad-josh-earnest

(6) Adam Taylor (2014) ‘Behind Biden’s gaffe lie real concerns about allies’ role in rise of the Islamic State’, Washington Post, 6 October, online:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/10/06/behind-bidens-gaffe-some-legitimate-concerns-about-americas-middle-east-allies/

(7) Bloomberg (2015) ‘U.A.E. to Prosecute 41 Accused of Trying to Establish Caliphate’, 2 August, online:http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-02/u-a-e-to-prosecute-41-accused-of-trying-to-establish-caliphate

(8) Reuters (2015) Egypt defends Syria’s territorial unity after Turkey moves against IS’, 2 July, online:  http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/07/29/uk-mideast-crisis-syria-egypt-idUKKCN0Q31AY20150729

(9) Zeina Karam and Adam Schreck (2015) ‘Iran nuclear deal opens diplomatic channels for Syria’, AP, 6 August, online:http://news.yahoo.com/iran-nuclear-deal-opens-diplomatic-channels-syria-161740195.html

Why Syria is Winning: Advancing Towards a Strategic Victory that will 
Transform the Middle East?Â :Â Information Clearing House - ICH


----------



## 500

xenon54 said:


> Oh well, i know your stance on US politics in Syria since your regularly using ''Crusader Coalition'' as description for the Coalition plus you critisize US decisions regularly.
> 
> A honest question, why are you opposing US when it comes to Syria, i know your quite anti Assad, is it because US doesnt attack SAA? Just wondering.


US bombs people who's only crime is fighting Assad. I think that pretty insane. As if Assad's daily barrel bombs are not enough.


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> US bombs people who's only crime is fighting Assad. I think that pretty insane. As if Assad's daily barrel bombs are not enough.


Well it isnt about justice anyway, Assad himself isnt worth anything but his country is strategic for Russia and Iran.
US wanted to disarm Iran in terms of Nuclear weapons so it probably didnt want to endanger the negotiations, ofcourse another factor is the cost after Iraq trauma.

Whats your stance on this, why is US not active against Assad even thought it could gain a possible US friendly goverment in Syria in the future?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

xenon54 said:


> Well it isnt about justice anyway, Assad himself isnt worth anything but his country is strategic for Russia and Iran.
> US wanted to disarm Iran in terms of Nuclear weapons so it probably didnt want to endanger the negotiations, ofcourse another factor is the cost after Iraq trauma.
> 
> Whats your stance on this, why is US not active against Assad even thought it could gain a possible US friendly goverment in Syria in the future?


Because the most likely thing to happen now is a government that's not friendly to the US. Since they didn't do anything after Assad crossed the red line over a hundred times, no rebel groups trust the US to be a reliable partner anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

xenon54 said:


> Well it isnt about justice anyway, Assad himself isnt worth anything but his country is strategic for Russia and Iran.
> US wanted to disarm Iran in terms of Nuclear weapons so it probably didnt want to endanger the negotiations, ofcourse another factor is the cost after Iraq trauma.
> 
> Whats your stance on this, why is US not active against Assad even thought it could gain a possible US friendly goverment in Syria in the future?


I dont blame US for being inactive. I blame them for being active in favor of crazy Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Because the most likely thing to happen now is a government that's not friendly to the US. Since they didn't do anything after Assad crossed the red line over a hundred times, no rebel groups trust the US to be a reliable partner anymore.


They won't have much of a choice. If they're smart politicians they'll get over their grievences. It doesn't mean they should be allies to US but I would definitely advise that they be friendly to them and definitely not work with their enemies, if they're smart that is. And by enemies I don't mean China or Russia.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Wrong thread for this picture? Lol


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> Wrong thread for this picture? Lol


I believe the meeting between them was fruitful for the Syrian issue, especially in Daraa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631308115250511874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631294599949107200


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syria now.





HD version:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631464516891467776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syria now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD version:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631464516891467776


How the hell does da'esh control all that land? It doesn't seem anyone is standing up to them. Speaking of, there is info that the so called division 30 actually has close to 750 militants. I don't know how accurate that is but it seems logical to me. The 60 or so that were sent could've been just a test-run, to see how local groups would react. After all it's silly to think that all that money went to train just 60 people.


----------



## 500

CC admits that they did strike Atme:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631490818487025664





So now they are officially Assad's air force.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> CC admits that they did strike Atme:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631490818487025664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now they are officially Assad's air force.



Cut the nonsense please. Those terrorists had set up and explosive factory right in the middle of civilian homes. These roaches have been doing it since 2011, hiding among civilians.

And btw, U.S also happens to be Al-Qaeda enemies (at least they say so). 

Also, bombing an area near Turkish border does not help Assad in any way. It's too far from battlefields.


----------



## matmat26

Iran is losing this war. Iraq and Syria ..
War will spread to Lebanon.
After the destruction of Iran, we will celebrate the opening wine.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630749732562825216


----------



## Serpentine

matmat26 said:


> Iran is losing this war. Iraq and Syria ..
> War will spread to Lebanon.
> After the destruction of Iran, we will celebrate the opening wine.



If I were you, I'd be more worried about domestic issues and daily clashes with PKK.

And who is going to destroy Iran? Bozkurt army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> How the hell does da'esh control all that land? It doesn't seem anyone is standing up to them. Speaking of, there is info that the so called division 30 actually has close to 750 militants. I don't know how accurate that is but it seems logical to me. The 60 or so that were sent could've been just a test-run, to see how local groups would react. After all it's silly to think that all that money went to train just 60 people.


Most of it is desert. In desert warfare, it's usually wide open, just like naval warfare. So wherever you project power is wherever you control, but Daesh obviously has fighters on the frontlines. They are constantly attacking rebels in Eastern Qalamoun.


Serpentine said:


> Cut the nonsense please. Those terrorists had set up and explosive factory right in the middle of civilian homes. These roaches have been doing it since 2011, hiding among civilians.
> 
> And btw, U.S also happens to be Al-Qaeda enemies (at least they say so).
> 
> Also, bombing an area near Turkish border does not help Assad in any way. It's too far from battlefields.


It was not an explosive factory, it was a weapons store. It belonged to Jaysh al Sunnah, who are not designated as a terrorist organization. Meaning the US bombed a sovereign group.
It did help Assad because it was an HQ and a weapons depot.


Serpentine said:


> If I were you, I'd be more worried about domestic issues and daily clashes with PKK.
> 
> And who is going to destroy Iran? Bozkurt army?


Did you already seem to forget that Iran has imperial ambitions? Iran will invade Saudi Arabia, and they will be repelled by an Arab alliance. That's in hadith.

Assad indiscriminately bombing Darayya with Napalm:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631588549272301568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Cut the nonsense please. Those terrorists had set up and explosive factory right in the middle of civilian homes. These roaches have been doing it since 2011, hiding among civilians.


Lets suppose u are right. Was was the military necessity that justified killing of over dozen civilians? Did they prepare to launch rockets at USA? Did they prepare massive terror attack against USA?



> And btw, U.S also happens to be Al-Qaeda enemies (at least they say so).


They are not any Al Qaeda, so this stupid excuse does not work. Thats why I said that Atmeh attack is official recognition that CC is Assad's air force.



> Also, bombing an area near Turkish border does not help Assad in any way. It's too far from battlefields.


Bombing rebel mortar factory does not help Assad? Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

More Afghans captured in Daraa today:






Seems assadists in Daraa are almost exclusively Afghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels are now advancing on the Western parts of Dara'a city. They have captured Tal Zaatar.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

matmat26 said:


> Iran is losing this war. Iraq and Syria ..
> War will spread to Lebanon.
> After the destruction of Iran, we will celebrate the opening wine.



Describing ISIS plan for the region ...... are you their spokesman?"


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> More Afghans captured in Daraa today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems assadists in Daraa are almost exclusively Afghan.



Sir 

Sorry to bug you again. What's your latest assessment? Seems like the SAA is getting whipped left, right and centre. Its on the retreat from everywhere. How do you see the situation in the coming months? 

Has SAA improved its training and tactics or is it still relying on its outdated methods and tactics. Its such a shame that SAA with all its arsenal and weaponry has failed horrendously in employing its full might.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> Sorry to bug you again. What's your latest assessment? Seems like the SAA is getting whipped left, right and centre. Its on the retreat from everywhere. How do you see the situation in the coming months?
> 
> Has SAA improved its training and tactics or is it still relying on its outdated methods and tactics. Its such a shame that SAA with all its arsenal and weaponry has failed horrendously in employing its full might.


I know you asked on 500's opinion, so I'll abstain from answering that. But I can answer the bottom section.
SAA has not been able to train, it is now relying on 3 different types of forces to do its fighting for it: Draftees (make up a large portion of the Army, not willing to fight, want to defect but don't do so out of fear for family.), Voluntary fighters (mainly alawites), and foreign fighters (who are mainly religiously motivated shiites.) Draftees and voluntary fighters make up the majority of Assad's fighting force, around 3/4 or a bit more. However foreign fighters are making up more and more of his forces, and the majority of them are trained by Iran. Draftees have low morale and are not willing to fight so they are the ones who usually retreat, surrender, or defect. Voluntary fighters are not well trained since SAA has been sending people to the frontlines with sometimes no training at all, even if they signed up by themselves. In any situation, SAA loses since it has poorly trained troops, poor morale, and enemies that are religiously motivated, with a high morale. SAA never really had any advanced equipment except for R-330Ps.

Tl;dr: SAA is weak, fractured, and has a shortage of willing manpower. They can never recover.

News: Ahrar al Sham storming Jabal Turkmen in Latakia:




Raining hell with Grads on the Naima front (Dara'a):




Using RAK-12s on Naima front:












TOW on a tank on the Highway:




T-55 shelling positions:
‫الفوج الاول مدفعية استهداف بناء المطاحن بقذائف الدبابة T55 (عاصفة الجنوب) ج1‬‎ - YouTube
‫شاهد الفوج الأول مدفعية اصابات مباشرة في بناء المحكمة (عاصفة الجنوب )‬‎ - YouTube
‫استهداف قوات النظام في تحصينات المربع الأمني بدرعا البلد بدبابات سيف الشام‬‎ - YouTube
T-72 shelling positions:
‫#عاصفة_الجنوب | فرقة الحرية :استهداف قوات النظام بمبنى التأمينات و المحكمة بقذائف الدبابات‬‎ - YouTube
Jabhat al Shamiya against ISIS in Northern Aleppo:
‫استهداف مجاهدي الجبهة الشامية لمعاقل تنظيم داعش في بلدة الخربة ومحطة الغاز‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Carry on good boys.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Allegedly a rocket that landed on a Jordanian village in the north (Al-turrah), multiple injuries reported and it didn't even explode!
Anyway, I'm no expert so if anyone can tell me what kind of rocket this is and who uses it I'd appreciate it.


It's an illumination mortar, whatever that means.




This is what it means: Illumination rounds can be used to disclose enemy formations, to signal, or to mark targets. There are illumination rounds available for all mortars.

So this one just went too far. Still don't know who fired it, probably the same people with horrible aim that have been firing mortars at Jordan for weeks.


----------



## Solomon2

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 246670
> 
> Allegedly a rocket that landed on a Jordanian village in the north (Al-turrah), multiple injuries reported and it didn't even explode!
> Anyway, I'm no expert so if anyone can tell me what kind of rocket this is and who uses it I'd appreciate it.
> It's an illumination mortar, whatever that means.


M853 infrared illumination mortar, American. It isn't supposed to explode, it's supposed to float down by parachute. And you need night vision goggles to see the light produced by its candle.

I would guess that the Jordanians are using these to monitor the border area at night. Perhaps the parachute didn't deploy properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most of it is desert. In desert warfare, it's usually wide open, just like naval warfare. So wherever you project power is wherever you control, but Daesh obviously has fighters on the frontlines. They are constantly attacking rebels in Eastern Qalamoun.
> 
> It was not an explosive factory, it was a weapons store. It belonged to Jaysh al Sunnah, who are not designated as a terrorist organization. Meaning the US bombed a sovereign group.
> It did help Assad because it was an HQ and a weapons depot.
> 
> Did you already seem to forget that Iran has imperial ambitions? Iran will invade Saudi Arabia, and they will be repelled by an Arab alliance. That's in hadith.
> 
> Assad indiscriminately bombing Darayya with Napalm:




Beside no one will invade al harameen only if that means liberate them from al saud


----------



## Umair Nawaz

What Arabian people did 100 years ago is ust coming to bite them again and again. First it was Arabi and Ajmi divide by british that took out the Khilaphat which was the only last power remaining of our Great Muslim legacy, now even those small individual nations r again being divided into other useless and un islamic trends! be it Shia Sunni rubbish or democracy-dictatorship slogans by west. Because this time they have their own presence in Middle East in the shape of Israel and its hunger for expansion. Because either Asad dies or Al Baghdadi in both ways Muslims r getting killed. Israelis, Americans and Britishers would be laughing at them. ISIS what started as a distraction for israeli cruelty in ghaza has done a great job for everyone whose against Islam.

A great win-win for them.

More divide and Rule policy.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Solomon2 said:


> M853 infrared illumination mortar, American. It isn't supposed to explode, it's supposed to float down by parachute. And you need night vision goggles to see the light produced by its candle.
> 
> I would guess that the Jordanians are using these to monitor the border area at night. Perhaps the parachute didn't deploy properly.


That is possible, and it's no minor screw-up if that's the case since it landed on a house.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> That is possible, and it's no minor screw-up if that's the case since it landed on a house.


Rebels haven't received any 81mm mortars to my knowledge, but they have received 82mm mortars and obviously captured quite a lot. I would also expect that rebel crews aren't even trained in using Illumination rounds, and I haven't seen them ever fire them. (You know the rebels, they film everything.) So probably an accident?



Umair Nawaz said:


> What Arabian people did 100 years ago is ust coming to bite them again and again. First it was Arabi and Ajmi divide by british that took out the Khilaphat which was the only last power remaining of our Great Muslim legacy, now even those small individual nations r again being divided into other useless and un islamic trends! be it Shia Sunni rubbish or democracy-dictatorship slogans by west. Because this time they have their own presence in Middle East in the shape of Israel and its hunger for expansion. Because either Asad dies or Al Baghdadi in both ways Muslims r getting killed. Israelis, Americans and Britishers would be laughing at them. ISIS what started as a distraction for israeli cruelty in ghaza has done a great job for everyone whose against Islam.
> 
> A great win-win for them.
> 
> More divide and Rule policy.


Stop making everything about Israel, Israel has nothing to do with this conflict. If they try to invade they would face a massive insurgency. They know that. Israel pussies out at the thought of losing soldiers, and the Syrian rebels are definitely stronger, more numerous, and better equipped than Hamas or Hezbollah. They also know their territory much more than Israelis. It wouldn't make sense for Israel to make any move, even just a small land grab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop making everything about Israel, Israel has nothing to do with this conflict. If they try to invade they would face a massive insurgency. They know that. Israel pussies out at the thought of losing soldiers, and the Syrian rebels are definitely stronger, more numerous, and better equipped than Hamas or Hezbollah. They also know their territory much more than Israelis. It wouldn't make sense for Israel to make any move, even just a small land grab.


 yr not only world's most foolish people but most ignorant was well.

Remember that whose money is involved in a war, the results r only in its favor in long run.

In this war no matter who wins only Israel is in most beneficial position!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

Dr.Thrax said:


> they try to invade they would face a massive insurgency.


Who do you think pays for this "Insurgency" ?
The day the Israelis stop pumping shekels into the rebellion, they'll fall apart within a year.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Yazp said:


> Who do you think pays for this "Insurgency" ?
> The day the Israelis stop pumping shekels into the rebellion, they'll fall apart within a year.


more important question is where did they got chemical weapons to fire at Syrian forces when they were using them against them?

While we are aware of the fact that Israel has one of most advanced stockpiles of chemical and nuke weapons in world and the fact hat it has western support to do what he likes.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> Sorry to bug you again. What's your latest assessment? Seems like the SAA is getting whipped left, right and centre. Its on the retreat from everywhere. How do you see the situation in the coming months?
> 
> Has SAA improved its training and tactics or is it still relying on its outdated methods and tactics. Its such a shame that SAA with all its arsenal and weaponry has failed horrendously in employing its full might.


On contrary, thanks for your question.

My assessment does not really change since your last question:



500 said:


> Now regime has 3 major vulnerable points:
> 
> 1) Aleppo "gut".
> 2) Dar'a gut.
> 3) Isolated troops in Deir ez Zor.
> 
> (I am not talking about little things like isolated Fua town, Abu Duhur and Kwers airbases).
> 
> I think all 3 are doomed but it can take lots of time. Here are major factors:
> 
> 1) ~20K strong Jeysh al-Fatah. ~80% of them are from Idlib. Will they continue fighting in other provinces or stay in Idlib?
> 2) US Coalition activity. Right now they mainly support Kurds and virtually non existent in Homs. I think that without Coalition support Assad cant take Palmira back.
> 3) Weapon supplies to rebels. In recent months rebels in North get nice quantities of TOWs (about 50 a month) and some other weapons like mortars, on the other hand Daraa rebels get little supplies (only TOW launch in past 2 months). So we see little activity in Daraa.
> 4) Hezbollah. If they mobilize they can easily double their forces in Syria from some 6K to 12K+.



So what happened since then.

1) Regime Idlib "gut" is gone.

This is how it was in the beginning of March:





This is when you asked me last time 2.5 months ago:





And this is now:





2) US led Coalition is bombing heavily in Deir Ez Zor, Hasaka, Raqqa, but not involved in Homs. As result as I predicted regime could not return Palmyra and even lost Qaratayn.

3) Rebels in Idlib still got dozens of TOW ATGMs for their offensives, while Dar'a rebels dont get them. Thats one of the reasons why Idlib rebel offensive was successful while Dar'a not.

4) Hezbollah did not increase their presence and keeps fighting near the border (now they storm Zabadani).

Seems involved parties are not changing their modus operandi so I dont expect big changes either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631631688523751424
There is a short video in the tweet.


----------



## الأعرابي

Umair Nawaz said:


> What Arabian people did 100 years ago is ust coming to bite them again and again. First it was Arabi and Ajmi divide by british that took out the Khilaphat which was the only last power remaining of our Great Muslim legacy, now even those small individual nations r again being divided into other useless and un islamic trends! be it Shia Sunni rubbish or democracy-dictatorship slogans by west. Because this time they have their own presence in Middle East in the shape of Israel and its hunger for expansion. Because either Asad dies or Al Baghdadi in both ways Muslims r getting killed. Israelis, Americans and Britishers would be laughing at them. ISIS what started as a distraction for israeli cruelty in ghaza has done a great job for everyone whose against Islam.
> 
> A great win-win for them.
> 
> More divide and Rule policy.



And what did the "Arabian people" do a 100 years ago?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Three terrorists captured, Afghani and Irani...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Turkey escorts scores of militants to join Daesh in Syria: Report

Turkey’s intelligence agency has delivered more than 60 foreign militants over the Turkish border into Syria to fight in the ranks of the Daesh terrorist group, a new report says.
*
The National Intelligence Organization (MİT) ensured a safe passage for the Daesh elements who had been arrested by Turkish police between April and September last year for suspected involvement in terrorism-related activities, Turkey's English-language newspaper _Today's Zaman_ reported on Wednesday, citing a report by Turkish _Nokta _weekly news magazine.

MİT collected the militants directly from jail and handed them over to Daesh handlers in Syria through the Akcakale border gate, situated in Turkey’s southern Sanliurfa Province, the report said.

The prisoners should have been deported, but they were delivered instead to MİT agents with the knowledge and authorization of Sanliurfa police chief Eyup Pinarbasi, the report added.

The paper said CCTV cameras were turned off while border personnel were ushered away from the meeting spot on the day of delivery of the 60-strong group.

Militants from the US, Turkey, Russia, Sweden, Denmark, France, Germany, Macedonia, Turkmenistan, Chechnya, Ingushetia, East Turkestan and Australia were among the militants, the report said.
Back in June, _Today's Zaman_ accused MİT of helping Daesh elements cross into Syria based on a footage obtained by the center-left Turkish daily, _Cumhuriyet_.





A screengrab of footage released by the daily, Cumhuriyet, on June 12, 2015, shows a Turkish driver pointing to the Daesh base where he dropped off militants.

The video showed bus drivers admitting that they had transferred “heavily bearded people, who looked scruffy” to the border at the order of MİT.

The militants were collected from the Atme camp in northwestern Syria, transported via Turkey's southeastern border and dropped off in Akcakale town, where they reentered Syria, according to footage.

Ankara has come under fire for not doing enough to halt the advance of Daesh as well as for its perceived reluctance to crack down on militants using its territory to travel into Syria, gripped by deadly unrest since March 2011.
The US and its regional allies - especially Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey - are supporting the militants operating inside the Arab country.

PressTV-‘Turkey delivers 60 militants to Daesh’


----------



## Solomon2

Ahmed Jo said:


> That is possible, and it's no minor screw-up if that's the case since it landed on a house.


I made a mistake: the M853A1 is the visible-light version. Apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Yazp said:


> Who do you think pays for this "Insurgency" ?
> The day the Israelis stop pumping shekels into the rebellion, they'll fall apart within a year.


You seriously are retarded.
Rebels get most of their funding from Qatar and Turkey. Let me make this clear: If rebels got any military, logistical, or monetary support from Israel, Assad would've been gone in 2013. Just saying. We clearly haven't gotten any and we clearly won't get any.


Umair Nawaz said:


> yr not only world's most foolish people but most ignorant was well.
> 
> Remember that whose money is involved in a war, the results r only in its favor in long run.
> 
> In this war no matter who wins only Israel is in most beneficial position!


Wrong.
If you haven't noticed rebels are hostile to Israel, Assad pretended he was but he hadn't attacked them since 1982. Meanwhile Israel made incursions into rebel held territory with bulldozers and destroyed a refugee camp in the UNDOF. Rebels couldn't do crap about it or they would've been bombed to oblivion.


Umair Nawaz said:


> more important question is where did they got chemical weapons to fire at Syrian forces when they were using them against them?
> 
> While we are aware of the fact that Israel has one of most advanced stockpiles of chemical and nuke weapons in world and the fact hat it has western support to do what he likes.


The only CW Israel has to my knowledge is white phosphorus. Assad used Sarin, this has been proven so many damn times.




bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack


Hasbara Buster said:


> *Turkey escorts scores of militants to join Daesh in Syria: Report
> 
> Turkey’s intelligence agency has delivered more than 60 foreign militants over the Turkish border into Syria to fight in the ranks of the Daesh terrorist group, a new report says.
> *
> The National Intelligence Organization (MİT) ensured a safe passage for the Daesh elements who had been arrested by Turkish police between April and September last year for suspected involvement in terrorism-related activities, Turkey's English-language newspaper _Today's Zaman_ reported on Wednesday, citing a report by Turkish _Nokta _weekly news magazine.
> 
> MİT collected the militants directly from jail and handed them over to Daesh handlers in Syria through the Akcakale border gate, situated in Turkey’s southern Sanliurfa Province, the report said.
> 
> The prisoners should have been deported, but they were delivered instead to MİT agents with the knowledge and authorization of Sanliurfa police chief Eyup Pinarbasi, the report added.
> 
> The paper said CCTV cameras were turned off while border personnel were ushered away from the meeting spot on the day of delivery of the 60-strong group.
> 
> Militants from the US, Turkey, Russia, Sweden, Denmark, France, Germany, Macedonia, Turkmenistan, Chechnya, Ingushetia, East Turkestan and Australia were among the militants, the report said.
> Back in June, _Today's Zaman_ accused MİT of helping Daesh elements cross into Syria based on a footage obtained by the center-left Turkish daily, _Cumhuriyet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screengrab of footage released by the daily, Cumhuriyet, on June 12, 2015, shows a Turkish driver pointing to the Daesh base where he dropped off militants.
> 
> The video showed bus drivers admitting that they had transferred “heavily bearded people, who looked scruffy” to the border at the order of MİT.
> 
> The militants were collected from the Atme camp in northwestern Syria, transported via Turkey's southeastern border and dropped off in Akcakale town, where they reentered Syria, according to footage.
> 
> Ankara has come under fire for not doing enough to halt the advance of Daesh as well as for its perceived reluctance to crack down on militants using its territory to travel into Syria, gripped by deadly unrest since March 2011.
> The US and its regional allies - especially Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey - are supporting the militants operating inside the Arab country.
> 
> PressTV-‘Turkey delivers 60 militants to Daesh’


Source: PressTV


News: Rebels in combat in Dara'a during the southern storm:





Map of Dara'a now: Rebels are advancing from the Northwest


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Three terrorists captured, Afghani and Irani...*


only Afghani. too bad for your hatred.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> only Afghani. too bad for your hatred.


The one in the middle is Iranian. What do you expect? Flowers to be thrown over his head as a reward for coming from Iran to kill Sunni Syrians? Yes, I want him to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The one in the middle is Iranian. What do you expect? Flowers to be thrown over his head as a reward for coming from Iran to kill Sunni Syrians? Yes, I want him to die.


yeah sure shias want to kill sunnis... it is what your saudi masters teached you to say fanatic
he is not Iranian not even looking Iranian at all 
but for your story it is convenient
since you have zero culture about Iran that's not possible for you to understand something like most guys in Iran prefer win money in Iran than fighting in Syria . you are very very very far to understand even the mentality inside the sepah. 

keep support your masters you do it fine.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> yeah sure shias want to kill sunnis... it is what your saudi masters teached you to say fanatic
> he is not Iranian not even looking Iranian at all
> but for your story it is convenient
> since you have zero culture about Iran that's not possible for you to understand something like most guys in Iran prefer win money in Iran than fighting in Syria . you are very very very far to understand even the mentality inside the sepah.
> 
> keep support your masters you do it fine.


He said he's Iranian and he looks Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He said he's Iranian and he looks Iranian.


he said he is Iranian because he was forced to say so. and you don't even know how looks an Iranian idiot.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> he said he is Iranian because he was forced to say so. and *you don't even know how looks an Iranian idiot*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Hussein said:


> yeah sure shias want to kill sunnis... it is what your saudi masters teached you to say fanatic
> he is not Iranian not even looking Iranian at all
> but for your story it is convenient
> since you have zero culture about Iran that's not possible for you to understand something like most guys in Iran prefer win money in Iran than fighting in Syria . you are very very very far to understand even the mentality inside the sepah.
> 
> keep support your masters you do it fine.


From which arab people you belong


----------



## Solomon2

Aymenn Jawad Al-Tamimi Become a fan
Research fellow, Middle East Forum
*Why America Should Aim To Contain -- Rather Than Destroy -- ISIS*
Posted: 08/12/2015 9:21 am EDT Updated: 08/12/2015 9:59 am EDT





ASSOCIATED PRESS

TEL AVIV -- What to do about Syria? How to defeat the Islamic State? Think of all theop-eds and policy papers that aim to provide answers to these questions. But is there actually anything to them? What about the current U.S. approach?

To begin with, one can readily agree that the U.S. train-and-equip program for Syrian rebels to fight ISIS has been misguided from the beginning. The notion that such a force can only take on ISIS and not the Assad regime has no credibility among the overwhelming majority of Syrian rebels, regardless of ideological orientation, as the fight against the two is seen as inherently intertwined. Little wonder then that the initial batch recently inserted into Syria had only 60 recruits.

Further, U.S. policymakers' grasp of the ground situation appears to have been grossly out of touch with reality. They failed to anticipate a clash with Syria's al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front, which has also been targeted in American airstrikes. It is clear to any observer who has visited or tracks online the Azaz district into which the U.S.-trained rebels were inserted that the area had a notable Nusra Front presence that would suspect any American proxies.

Meanwhile, U.S.-led coalition airstrikes, bound as they are in part by political considerations, have produced mixed results. They have been most effective in the north, in support of the Syrian Kurdish units -- known as the People's Protection Units, or YPG -- that have deprived ISIS of significant control of north Raqqa province and Hasakah, such that the YPG has also taken over many parts previously held by the Assad regime. On the other hand, understandable reluctance to launch airstrikes that can be seen as directly supporting the regime means that ISIS advances through the Homs desert have largely been unimpeded. ISIS's control of the heartlands of its territories in central and southeastern Syria remains largely unchallenged, and revenue streams have not been seriously hurt. Furthermore, hundreds of civilians have been killed by U.S.-led airstrikes, according to a recent report.

The Islamic State is here to stay for the long term, if not indefinitely, and the coalition should accordingly give up on pretensions to 'degrade and destroy' it.


The YPG, for all its successes, will only go so far in attempting to take territory from ISIS. The same goes for the expected establishment of a Turkish "safe zone" in the north Aleppo countryside that may clear ISIS out of the remaining northern border areas and has prompted the withdrawal of Nusra Front fighters. This expected "safe zone" is a small, strictly local initiative driven more by Turkey's desire to stop the YPG from linking up with its third canton of Afrin.

Given the failure of current U.S. policy, the main alternative proposed is broader support for rebel groups -- either bringing the downfall of the regime or forcing a political settlement that can then bring about more effective local forces to take on ISIS. In this context, arguably the largest single rebel group -- Ahrar al-Sham -- has taken to Western media, calling for more engagement with the group from the West and the international community, while professing commitment to a "moderate" vision of Syria, including protection of minorities.

While the Ahrar al-Sham op-ed seems superficially impressive, it overlooks the most important issue of the group's ties to al Qaeda. Linked to this point is the subsequent inability or lack of will to oppose some of the more unsavory sides of the al Qaeda presence. For example, rhetoric of commitment to minorities cannot conceal the fact that Ahrar al-Sham has done nothing about the forced conversion to Sunni Islam of the Druze in Idlib at the hands of Nusra Front. Indeed, Ahrar al-Sham, like many other rebel groups, appears to pretend as though this has not happened at all.

Instead, the coalition should focus on containment, providing humanitarian aid for refugees and civilians and establishing a no-fly zone to stop indiscriminate killing.


In reality, when one reads between the lines of the op-ed, it becomes clear that what Ahrar al-Sham is advocating is Sunni Arab majoritarianism with a sectarian model of politics that cannot be seen as conducive to stability in Syria, even post-Assad. Generally left out of the debate in this context is the problem of simultaneously empowering the rebels and the YPG, when the former tend to view the latter as working towards _taqsim Souria_ (the "division of Syria").

One thinks of the headache of Kurdish-Arab territorial disputes in post-2003 Iraq: such qualms are and will be no less of a nightmare in a post-Assad Syria. Add to this intra-rebel rivalries with power, ideological disputes and likely continued fighting from pro-regime and ethnic minority militias, and it can be seen just how difficult forming any unified force to take on ISIS will be even with the regime gone. The chaos that has engulfed Libya in the post-Gaddafi era is instructive in this regard, as is thecivil war and anarchy in Somalia of nearly a quarter century since the downfall of its dictatorial regime in 1991.

Nor should one pretend that the way forward lies in broader engagement with the regime. The regime is seeing its own population increasingly fragmented among different militia factions and continues to lose peripheral territories to its rivals. It is unlikely to be able to unite the country under its rule again. Working with the regime and by extension its main ally Iran, can only be seen as a recipe for permanent warfare.

Sadly, we are only 'in the early stages of what will be a much longer war,' as Rania Abouzeid put it.


In other words, there are no viable solutions. There is generally little honesty about what it would actually take to rebuild Syria at this point. For many years if not decades, it would take a large international ground force in Syria, enforcing the disarmament of all militia actors and implementing a grand nation-building project embodied in a government seen as acceptable to all sides. Unsurprisingly, no willpower or consensus exists anywhere for such an initiative.

Sadly, we are only "in the early stages of what will be a much longer war," as Rania Abouzeid put it. The Islamic State is here to stay for the long term, if not indefinitely, and the coalition should accordingly give up on pretensions to "degrade and destroy"it. Instead, the coalition should focus on containment, providing humanitarian aid for refugees and civilians and establishing a no-fly zone to stop indiscriminate killing of civilians and destruction of what remains of infrastructure in Syria.

Any talk of restoring stability to Syria and defeating ISIS without realistic acknowledgment of what would be required is only an invitation to mission creep and unnecessary waste of lives and resources.
TEL AVIV -- What to do about Syria? How to defeat the Islamic State? Think of all theop-eds and policy papers that aim to provide answers to these questions. But is there actually anything to them? What about the current U.S. approach?

To begin with, one can readily agree that the U.S. train-and-equip program for Syrian rebels to fight ISIS has been misguided from the beginning. The notion that such a force can only take on ISIS and not the Assad regime has no credibility among the overwhelming majority of Syrian rebels, regardless of ideological orientation, as the fight against the two is seen as inherently intertwined. Little wonder then that the initial batch recently inserted into Syria had only 60 recruits.

Further, U.S. policymakers' grasp of the ground situation appears to have been grossly out of touch with reality. They failed to anticipate a clash with Syria's al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front, which has also been targeted in American airstrikes. It is clear to any observer who has visited or tracks online the Azaz district into which the U.S.-trained rebels were inserted that the area had a notable Nusra Front presence that would suspect any American proxies.

Meanwhile, U.S.-led coalition airstrikes, bound as they are in part by political considerations, have produced mixed results. They have been most effective in the north, in support of the Syrian Kurdish units -- known as the People's Protection Units, or YPG -- that have deprived ISIS of significant control of north Raqqa province and Hasakah, such that the YPG has also taken over many parts previously held by the Assad regime. On the other hand, understandable reluctance to launch airstrikes that can be seen as directly supporting the regime means that ISIS advances through the Homs desert have largely been unimpeded. ISIS's control of the heartlands of its territories in central and southeastern Syria remains largely unchallenged, and revenue streams have not been seriously hurt. Furthermore, hundreds of civilianshave been killed by U.S.-led airstrikes, according to a recent report.

The Islamic State is here to stay for the long term, if not indefinitely, and the coalition should accordingly give up on pretensions to 'degrade and destroy' it.​

The YPG, for all its successes, will only go so far in attempting to take territory from ISIS. The same goes for the expected establishment of a Turkish "safe zone" in the north Aleppo countryside that may clear ISIS out of the remaining northern border areas and has prompted the withdrawal of Nusra Front fighters. This expected "safe zone" is a small, strictly local initiative driven more by Turkey's desire to stop the YPG from linking up with its third canton of Afrin.

Given the failure of current U.S. policy, the main alternative proposed is broader support for rebel groups -- either bringing the downfall of the regime or forcing a political settlement that can then bring about more effective local forces to take on ISIS. In this context, arguably the largest single rebel group -- Ahrar al-Sham -- has taken to Western media, calling for more engagement with the group from the West and the international community, while professing commitment to a "moderate" vision of Syria, including protection of minorities.

While the Ahrar al-Sham op-ed seems superficially impressive, it overlooks the most important issue of the group's ties to al Qaeda. Linked to this point is the subsequent inability or lack of will to oppose some of the more unsavory sides of the al Qaeda presence. For example, rhetoric of commitment to minorities cannot conceal the fact that Ahrar al-Sham has done nothing about the forced conversion to Sunni Islam of the Druze in Idlib at the hands of Nusra Front. Indeed, Ahrar al-Sham, like many other rebel groups, appears to pretend as though this has not happened at all.

Instead, the coalition should focus on containment, providing humanitarian aid for refugees and civilians and establishing a no-fly zone to stop indiscriminate killing.​

In reality, when one reads between the lines of the op-ed, it becomes clear that what Ahrar al-Sham is advocating is Sunni Arab majoritarianism with a sectarian model of politics that cannot be seen as conducive to stability in Syria, even post-Assad. Generally left out of the debate in this context is the problem of simultaneously empowering the rebels and the YPG, when the former tend to view the latter asworking towards _taqsim Souria_ (the "division of Syria").

One thinks of the headache of Kurdish-Arab territorial disputes in post-2003 Iraq: such qualms are and will be no less of a nightmare in a post-Assad Syria. Add to this intra-rebel rivalries with power, ideological disputes and likely continued fighting from pro-regime and ethnic minority militias, and it can be seen just how difficult forming any unified force to take on ISIS will be even with the regime gone. The chaos that has engulfed Libya in the post-Gaddafi era is instructive in this regard, as is thecivil war and anarchy in Somalia of nearly a quarter century since the downfall of its dictatorial regime in 1991.

Nor should one pretend that the way forward lies in broader engagement with the regime. The regime is seeing its own population increasingly fragmented amongdifferent militia factions and continues to lose peripheral territories to its rivals. It is unlikely to be able to unite the country under its rule again. Working with the regime and by extension its main ally Iran, can only be seen as a recipe for permanent warfare.

Sadly, we are only 'in the early stages of what will be a much longer war,' as Rania Abouzeid put it.​

In other words, there are no viable solutions. There is generally little honesty about what it would actually take to rebuild Syria at this point. For many years if not decades, it would take a large international ground force in Syria, enforcing the disarmament of all militia actors and implementing a grand nation-building project embodied in a government seen as acceptable to all sides. Unsurprisingly, no willpower or consensus exists anywhere for such an initiative.

Sadly, we are only "in the early stages of what will be a much longer war," as Rania Abouzeid put it. The Islamic State is here to stay for the long term, if not indefinitely, and the coalition should accordingly give up on pretensions to "degrade and destroy"it. Instead, the coalition should focus on containment, providing humanitarian aid for refugees and civilians and establishing a no-fly zone to stop indiscriminate killing of civilians and destruction of what remains of infrastructure in Syria.

Any talk of restoring stability to Syria and defeating ISIS without realistic acknowledgment of what would be required is only an invitation to mission creep and unnecessary waste of lives and resources.


----------



## bsruzm

Hasbara Buster said:


> PressTV-‘Turkey delivers 60 militants to Daesh’


Did you notice that nobody gives a f*ck about you? 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> The one in the middle is Iranian.


Somehow fits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

An Arab army or coalition from Sunni majority countries deploying its troops to destroy extremists, disarm destabilizing groups and help an acceptable national Syrian force to destroy all mulla-puppets in the Levant is all it takes to effectively destroy the cunning global-wide manipulation strategy Iranians concocted to protect their interests.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Dr.Thrax said:


> You seriously are retarded.
> Rebels get most of their funding from Qatar and Turkey. Let me make this clear: If rebels got any military, logistical, or monetary support from Israel, Assad would've been gone in 2013. Just saying. We clearly haven't gotten any and we clearly won't get any.
> 
> Wrong.
> If you haven't noticed rebels are hostile to Israel, Assad pretended he was but he hadn't attacked them since 1982. Meanwhile Israel made incursions into rebel held territory with bulldozers and destroyed a refugee camp in the UNDOF. Rebels couldn't do crap about it or they would've been bombed to oblivion.
> 
> The only CW Israel has to my knowledge is white phosphorus. Assad used Sarin, this has been proven so many damn times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack


 dude common! Majid Al Baghdadi has already said that himself that attacking israel is against islam or something!

And dude dont buy too much of their empty claims of hating israel or america, none of them is fighting against them in the first place but r only fighting against those who r anti israel governments in Middle east.

ISIS hate america and israel as much as Afghan taliban hate Pakistan

That hate only exists in words!!!

Look to work for me or anyone to accomplish its results u dont need to be ''in love'' with them. As long as u do its job u get the support but as the job finishes and they no longer need u they will eliminate u. Just like today we r eliminating these taliban from our soil.

In future after Mr. Asad is gone and ideally for israeli and american sake hizbullah is gone so is Hamas through ISIS they will eliminate them as well. Just like to remove Qaddafi they used the same terrorists of Al Queda etc etc that they were trying to crush in Afghanistan on one hand!

This all game is called the super power game! In military terms its called the 4th generation warfare. In political terms called Proxy wars.

We Pakistanis are expert in this since we r doing that since 30-40 years, we here have the experience and insight to look b/w black and white when it comes to this.. Because when british left our South Asia they transferred this ''divide n rule'' strategy to us and from that we improvised this 4th gen warfare against soviats and successfully beaten them.

remember one thing if u have ever met any terrorist no matter of ISIS or taliban or anyother and have politely discussed him abt warfare, global scenarios, International relations and islam then u will come to only one common factor in everyone. That is they r ultra jahil people, they come from uneducated class,they are poor background wise and are extremely ignorant.

So people like them are easy to manipulate, brainwashed and u can get them emotional and on top of that they believe in everything they hear especially abrt islam because of their ignorance. Allah talks abt such people in Quran as well and classify them as Summun Bookmun, Umyun la yarfiqoon! These r the type of people who dont research, who dont use their brains, only believe in conspiracies and theories no matter how impracticle they are with changing global trends of time. Such people become ''reactionary'' in their life ie if something goes against them and their will or their believes they may even kill u.

So the global intel agencies especially of the non muslim world use them for their own gains by exploiting their brainwashed minds, ignorance as well as their emotional reactionary characteristics, hence the Al Qaeda, Taliban, ISIS etc etc come into existence. And dont even think that Terrorist or people like such characteristics dont exist in Non muslim world, they do exist there too the examples are of Crusades.Those armies of theirs in Crusades were also of people exploited by their Popes sitting comfortably in Rome and today's Istanbul.

If u had not conspired against Ottoman Empire with British and have let it remain as it is regardless of its weaknesses this day would have never arrived nor did Israel existed to ensure this day comes! Ottoman Empire would have always played its role as a Big brother for us in global scenarios against these non muslims powers and we would have been jointly ruling the World and Islam's Political, economic systems etc etc would have been flourishing in the world eventually making all under the umbrella of Islam. This is what i meant by yr mistake committed 100 years ago. No matter if they were Ajmi or any XYZ they were still ours! The non Muslims couldnt be for us what they would have been for us as Islam doesnt recognize divide on any basis b/w human beings or specially b/w fellow Muslims.

Try to understand Quran and Prophet's life, his companions and their strategies and tactics my friend! EVERYTHING IS THERE TO SEE AND LEARN FROM! If u do that u will never be misguided ever. And u will never be ignorant.

Remember All Mighty has made us to rule not do this!


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Umair Nawaz said:


> dude common! Majid Al Baghdadi has already said that himself that attacking israel is against islam or something!
> 
> And dude dont buy too much of their empty claims of hating israel or america, none of them is fighting against them in the first place but r only fighting against those who r anti israel governments in Middle east.
> 
> ISIS hate america and israel as much as Afghan taliban hate Pakistan
> 
> That hate only exists in words!!!
> 
> Look to work for me or anyone to accomplish its results u dont need to be ''in love'' with them. As long as u do its job u get the support but as the job finishes and they no longer need u they will eliminate u. Just like today we r eliminating these taliban from our soil.
> 
> In future after Mr. Asad is gone and ideally for israeli and american sake hizbullah is gone so is Hamas through ISIS they will eliminate them as well. Just like to remove Qaddafi they used the same terrorists of Al Queda etc etc that they were trying to crush in Afghanistan on one hand!
> 
> This all game is called the super power game! In military terms its called the 4th generation warfare. In political terms called Proxy wars.
> 
> We Pakistanis are expert in this since we r doing that since 30-40 years, we here have the experience and insight to look b/w black and white when it comes to this.. Because when british left our South Asia they transferred this ''divide n rule'' strategy to us and from that we improvised this 4th gen warfare against soviats and successfully beaten them.
> 
> remember one thing if u have ever met any terrorist no matter of ISIS or taliban or anyother and have politely discussed him abt warfare, global scenarios, International relations and islam then u will come to only one common factor in everyone. That is they r ultra jahil people, they come from uneducated class,they are poor background wise and are extremely ignorant.
> 
> So people like them are easy to manipulate, brainwashed and u can get them emotional and on top of that they believe in everything they hear especially abrt islam because of their ignorance. Allah talks abt such people in Quran as well and classify them as Summun Bookmun, Umyun la yarfiqoon! These r the type of people who dont research, who dont use their brains, only believe in conspiracies and theories no matter how impracticle they are with changing global trends of time. Such people become ''reactionary'' in their life ie if something goes against them and their will or their believes they may even kill u.
> 
> So the global intel agencies especially of the non muslim world use them for their own gains by exploiting their brainwashed minds, ignorance as well as their emotional reactionary characteristics, hence the Al Qaeda, Taliban, ISIS etc etc come into existence. And dont even think that Terrorist or people like such characteristics dont exist in Non muslim world, they do exist there too the examples are of Crusades.Those armies of theirs in Crusades were also of people exploited by their Popes sitting comfortably in Rome and today's Istanbul.
> 
> If u had not conspired against Ottoman Empire with British and have let it remain as it is regardless of its weaknesses this day would have never arrived nor did Israel existed to ensure this day comes! Ottoman Empire would have always played its role as a Big brother for us in global scenarios against these non muslims powers and we would have been jointly ruling the World and Islam's Political, economic systems etc etc would have been flourishing in the world eventually making all under the umbrella of Islam. This is what i meant by yr mistake committed 100 years ago. No matter if they were Ajmi or any XYZ they were still ours! The non Muslims couldnt be for us what they would have been for us as Islam doesnt recognize divide on any basis b/w human beings or specially b/w fellow Muslims.
> 
> Try to understand Quran and Prophet's life, his companions and their strategies and tactics my friend! EVERYTHING IS THERE TO SEE AND LEARN FROM! If u do that u will never be misguided ever. And u will never be ignorant.
> 
> Remember All Mighty has made us to rule not do this!


Firstly, ISIS technically did attack Israel, although they were using rockets weaker than Hamas' and they landed in the Middle of the Desert.
Second, stop bringing Israel into this. Yes, the Syrian revolution did evolve into a proxy war, thanks to Assad. That still doesn't make it any less of a revolution. If Israel wanted to do anything they would have done it _*long*_ ago.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Dr.Thrax said:


> Firstly, ISIS technically did attack Israel, although they were using rockets weaker than Hamas' and they landed in the Middle of the Desert.
> Second, stop bringing Israel into this. Yes, the Syrian revolution did evolve into a proxy war, thanks to Assad. That still doesn't make it any less of a revolution. If Israel wanted to do anything they would have done it _*long*_ ago.


Haha like i said whose money is involved results r in their favor. Launching a few missiles is not convensing which even lie in the middle of barren desert and r also fired from isolated ghaza strip. If they were sincere enough they would have created a havoc in israel like they did in syria and iraq. BTW israel isnt that powerful as its believed to be. Its the most coward nation on the face of the earth and this is their biggest weakness too.

Israel does wants to do everything! but like its leaders often say ''better late then never''. They use these tactics to weaken the Muslim world like that of ISIS because as these nations get more weaker, no rule of law exists economy is in shambles as well as people waste their own man power by fighting and killing eachother and utilize precious resources to do that the more less numbers israel has to face in future. 

Even if i let go this tell me what positive has israel done for the region or for Asia since these 67 years of its existance? It even plays football in Europe which is just a sport. Tell me even one positive thing that they have done for their neighbors in order to integrate their society into middle East ? They have even imported their culture with them instead of settling down in middle east and its unique culture and ethics?

Those people are NOT one of us nor one of u.

U it seems still are not understanding the dynamics of 4th gen warfare that i tried to explain to u. U are severely wrong my friend.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Umair Nawaz said:


> Haha like i said whose money is involved results r in their favor. Launching a few missiles is not convensing which even lie in the middle of barren desert and r also fired from isolated ghaza strip. If they were sincere enough they would have created a havoc in israel like they did in syria and iraq. BTW israel isnt that powerful as its believed to be. Its the most coward nation on the face of the earth and this is their biggest weakness too.
> 
> Israel does wants to do everything! but like its leaders often say ''better late then never''. They use these tactics to weaken the Muslim world like that of ISIS because as these nations get more weaker, no rule of law exists economy is in shambles as well as people waste their own man power by fighting and killing eachother and utilize precious resources to do that the more less numbers israel has to face in future.
> 
> Even if i let go this tell me what positive has israel done for the region or for Asia since these 67 years of its existance? It even plays football in Europe which is just a sport. Tell me even one positive thing that they have done for their neighbors in order to integrate their society into middle East ? They have even imported their culture with them instead of settling down in middle east and its unique culture and ethics?
> 
> Those people are NOT one of us nor one of u.
> 
> U it seems still are not understanding the dynamics of 4th gen warfare that i tried to explain to u. U are severely wrong my friend.


This was a very idiotic post. I wouldn't know where to begin if I wanted to explain to you why that is but I don't, because you are a lost cause.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ahmed Jo said:


> This was a very idiotic post. I wouldn't know where to begin if I wanted to explain to you why that is but I don't, because you are a lost cause.


or perhaps u still are not able to grasp the gist of my post.


----------



## DizuJ

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Umair Nawaz
> 
> I hate this forum full of uneducated murji like you. Don't teach anyone islam or you will be disgraced. With a minimum amount of knowledge on islam you wouldn't say the rubbish you said.
> 
> ISIS did fight American soldiers back when your pathetic murji government was helping to kill the afghan taliban. Just had a different name. Al Qaeda in Iraq.
> 
> If you are ignorant on matters religiously and politically please don't even bother.
> 
> You talked on conspiracy theory and all of your argument that these groups are American is a conspiracy.
> 
> The only American supported puppets I see are Pakistan, Saudi and several other modern day Pharaoh's.
> 
> All of the puppets will fall and the betrayal of the Muslims will really hurt each tyrant.
> 
> Mark my words. Allah has promised victory with jihad not secularism and democracy.
> 
> Those who compromise their religion for security from their masters and love to take them as awliya are going to be disgraced.



No the one who'll be destroyed are the kind of freaks like you. Your type is like a cancerous tumour inside Sunni Islam. I hope majority Muslim nations redeem islam by teaming up to crash your gang once and for all.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Umair Nawaz
> 
> I hate this forum full of uneducated murji like you. Don't teach anyone islam or you will be disgraced. With a minimum amount of knowledge on islam you wouldn't say the rubbish you said.
> 
> ISIS did fight American soldiers back when your pathetic murji government was helping to kill the afghan taliban. Just had a different name. Al Qaeda in Iraq.
> 
> If you are ignorant on matters religiously and politically please don't even bother.
> 
> You talked on conspiracy theory and all of your argument that these groups are American is a conspiracy.
> 
> The only American supported puppets I see are Pakistan, Saudi and several other modern day Pharaoh's.
> 
> All of the puppets will fall and the betrayal of the Muslims will really hurt each tyrant.
> 
> Mark my words. Allah has promised victory with jihad not secularism and democracy.
> 
> Those who compromise their religion for security from their masters and love to take them as awliya are going to be disgraced.


like i said super power games, we did helped america but we r the reason why it had to leave.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gifts to the Alawite villages in Idlib...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmad al-Assir, famous Lebanese terrorist leader, was caught in Beirut Intl airport while trying to flee to Egypt under new disguise and identity. Coward rat.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Negotiations on Zabadani and Fua'a and Kefarya failed because Iran insisted on transferring Sunnis to Fua'a and Kefarya and Shias to Zabadani. Obviously trying to change demographics of Syria, and trying to create a buffer for Hezbollah. Civilians in Zabadani refused and therefore Ahrar refused. In the future Zabadani will most likely fall, but it will be a Pyrrhic victory for Hezbollah, they've lost hundreds advancing the Qalamoun and the rebels just let them advance so they could drag them into Urban warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> Negotiations on Zabadani and Fua'a and Kefarya failed because Iran insisted on transferring Sunnis to Fua'a and Kefarya and Shias to Zabadani. Obviously trying to change demographics of Syria, and trying to create a buffer for Hezbollah. Civilians in Zabadani refused and therefore Ahrar refused. In the future Zabadani will most likely fall, but it will be a Pyrrhic victory for Hezbollah, they've lost hundreds advancing the Qalamoun and the rebels just let them advance so they could drag them into Urban warfare.


Wrong , they lost tens of thousands


----------



## 500

There are very heavy battles between ISIS and rebels in Aleppo now. What is doing "anti ISIS Coalition"? NOTHING. Oh wait, they actually bombed rebels.


----------



## Serpentine

JEskandari said:


> Wrong , they lost tens of thousands


How dare you? They lost millions.



500 said:


> There are very heavy battles between ISIS and rebels in Aleppo now. What is doing "anti ISIS Coalition"? NOTHING. Oh wait, they actually bombed rebels.



It's great. The more they kill from each other, the better. Let them know how it feels to fight with someone that they used to cooperate with in various areas, not more than 2.5 years ago. Battle of Menegh air base and northern Aleppo and Idlib, rings any bell?


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> How dare you? They lost millions.



The figure I had heard was in bajillions. Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It's great. The more they kill from each other, the better.


So its not anti-ISIS coalition but rather Assad/Kurdish air force.



> Let them know how it feels to fight with someone that they used to cooperate with in various areas, not more than 2.5 years ago. Battle of Menegh air base and northern Aleppo and Idlib, rings any bell?


In Menagh fought JMA who left ISIS once they attacked rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

i think the supporters of ISIS have come to realization that ISIS has not the capability to stay in ramadi and fallujah in iraq so they're trying to do what they've been doing for the last 2 years. retreating from one front and open another. ISIS is probably gonna use a lot of manpower for the north of aleppo and as i guess they will be able to take full control of the syrian border with turkey. they will need it (both turkey and ISIS)


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So its not anti-ISIS coalition but rather Assad/Kurdish air force.



That 'coalition' has gave rebels thousands of TOW missile which was the main reason they could take many areas in Idlib. They should stay quiet and kiss the coalition hands forever for this favor.

On the other hand, coalition warplanes have not ever came directly to SAA help anywhere. They mostly support Kurds and target IS strongholds in Raqaa, Deir al-Zoor, northern Aleppo and other areas.


500 said:


> Menagh fought JMA who left ISIS once they attacked rebels.


Right, that's why that red beard Chechen is one of the most important military commanders of IS now (along with hundreds or thousands he commands). He was the main commander in Menegh operation.

Besides, this won't matter much. The most important thing is, rebels cooperated with ISIS until IS started attacking them too, which means they would continue to do so if IS had not attacked them.

Basically, +90% of rebels in Syria have a mentality like Daesh terrorists, even if they have to hide it to save face.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

And here we have a demonstration of why Iranians can't be taken seriously:


JEskandari said:


> Wrong , they lost tens of thousands





Serpentine said:


> How dare you? They lost millions.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great. The more they kill from each other, the better. Let them know how it feels to fight with someone that they used to cooperate with in various areas, not more than 2.5 years ago. Battle of Menegh air base and northern Aleppo and Idlib, rings any bell?


lol
The only major offensive they participated in was the air base, otherwise ISIS stayed back and did nothing except kill rebel commanders.


Daneshmand said:


> The figure I had heard was in bajillions. Just saying.


Instead of refuting an argument with logical or tangible evidence, they just "laugh it off." Proves that they don't have any evidence on their side in the first place.



Serpentine said:


> That 'coalition' has gave rebels thousands of TOW missile which was the main reason they could take many areas in Idlib. They should stay quiet and kiss the coalition hands forever for this favor.
> 
> On the other hand, coalition warplanes have not ever came directly to SAA help anywhere. They mostly support Kurds and target IS strongholds in Raqaa, Deir al-Zoor, northern Aleppo and other areas.
> 
> Right, that's why that red beard Chechen is one of the most important military commanders of IS now (along with hundreds or thousands he commands). He was the main commander in Menegh operation.
> 
> Besides, this won't matter much. The most important thing is, rebels cooperated with ISIS until IS started attacking them too, which means they would continue to do so if IS had not attacked them.
> 
> Basically, +90% of rebels in Syria have a mentality like Daesh terrorists, even if they have to hide it to save face.


If we didn't get TOWs we would use a Malyutka, Konkurs, Metis or Kornet instead.
Never came to help SAA directly? Deir Ez Zour, Palmrya, Hasakeh.
JMWA is not only Shishani FYI.
Rebels co-operated w/ IS because at the time IS wasn't beheading every Dick and Harry. Now they are. Big difference.
If 90% of rebels had IS ideology then 2,000%+ of Hezbollah have a Zionist ideology. Because Hezbollah targets Palestinians and has never helped them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632722276606210048
Also used in Jobar, Damascus 2014





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632731203997532161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> That 'coalition' has gave rebels thousands of TOW missile which was the main reason they could take many areas in Idlib. They should stay quiet and kiss the coalition hands forever for this favor.


TOW's are provided by Syria through Qatar and KSA.



> On the other hand, coalition warplanes have not ever came directly to SAA help anywhere. They mostly support Kurds and target IS strongholds in Raqaa, Deir al-Zoor, northern Aleppo and other areas.


There are no Kurds in Deir ez Zor, so each bomb dropped there is direct support for Assad + they made thousands sorties in Iraq helping Shia militias which are no different from Assad.



> Right, that's why that red beard Chechen is one of the most important military commanders of IS now (along with hundreds or thousands he commands). He was the main commander in Menegh operation.


That red beard is just a kid. Commander was another Chechen who died in attack on a prison. Forgot his name.



> Besides, this won't matter much. The most important thing is, rebels cooperated with ISIS until IS started attacking them too, which means they would continue to do so if IS had not attacked them.


If they attacked only regime, whats wrong with that?



> Basically, +90% of rebels in Syria have a mentality like Daesh terrorists, even if they have to hide it to save face


Assad and his Shabihas are far far worse than IS. Everything IS doing Assad is doing 100 times more + he does other things that IS dont. Level of brutality of Assad is absolutely insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

kurds are just protecting their own lands . at least don't say crap about they are somewhere else to help any other group.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Negotiations on Zabadani and Fua'a and Kefarya failed because Iran insisted on transferring Sunnis to Fua'a and Kefarya and Shias to Zabadani. Obviously trying to change demographics of Syria, and trying to create a buffer for Hezbollah. Civilians in Zabadani refused and therefore Ahrar refused. In the future Zabadani will most likely fall, but it will be a Pyrrhic victory for Hezbollah, they've lost hundreds advancing the Qalamoun and the rebels just let them advance so they could drag them into Urban warfare.




More than 80% of the city is already under Hezbollah and Syrian Army control and hundreds of terrorists are besieged in a small area waiting to be slaughtered as their hot headed bros left them .

After Zabadani , Madaya and Barahliya will be attacked which are already half besieged and have no way to survive forcing the terrorist leaders to accept the deal .

By the way , We both know that Fu'ah and Kafraya are not going to fall unless terrorists lose thousands of their forces there . These 2 towns have nothing to do with Syrian Army to forget as usual but its a matter of honor for Iran .


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> kurds are just protecting their own lands . at least don't say crap about they are somewhere else to help any other group.


They advanced far beyond their lands. Tal Barak, Tal Hamis, Suluk, Tal Abyad, Ayn Isa... These towns never were Kurdish. BTW in entire Hasaka region Kurds are new comers, thats why they had not even Syrian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

*#Reef Dimashq: The Civil Defence Accused the Regime of Using Napalm on Darayya*




*Summary :*
The *Syrian Civil Defence* has accused the government of *Bashar Al-Assad* of using napalm on a town near *Damascus*, the latest escalation in a conflict that has seen the use of chemical weapons and indiscriminate aerial bombing campaigns.

If true, the attack would be the second serious allegation of napalm use in the Syrian war. In *2012*, a *BBC crew* in *Aleppo* province witnessed what they described as a “*napalm-like*” attack on a school.

*Hamish de Bretton-Gordon*, a former commanding officer of the *UK* Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear (*CBRN*) regiment and *NATO*’s Rapid Reaction *CBRN* battalion, said the footage appeared consistent with the aftermath of napalm attacks.

“*It is likely that it is napalm*,” he said. “*Napalm seems to fit the bill*.”




A photo of alleged *napalm gel* that the civil defence team in *Darayya* said was discovered in an unexploded barrel bomb.
*Photograph:* Darayya Civil Defence

*Source:* The Guardian
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Aleppo: Jabhat Al-Nusra Has Released Seven FSA Fighters So Far*





*Summary :*
The *30th Infantry Division* says *Jabhat Al-Nusra* has freed *7* rebels.
It was just a virus-scan...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: Four Foreign Terrorists were Killed in Syria*
*




Names: *Salmn Qalandari, Mahdi Ahmadi, Abdullah Deedari and Isma'eel Haydari
*Nationality:* Afghans
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun (the '_Syrian Arab_' Army)

*Source (Farsi):* Dana.ir
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: An Imperial Terrorist, SAA Wannabe was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Husain Darabi
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Affiliation:* IRGC (the '_Syrian Arab_' Army)

*Source (Farsi):* Hazarno
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BLACKEAGLE said:


> He said he's Iranian and he looks Iranian.


The cruel cannibals, they tore his shirt !.
Did he act like this *Iranian* who was captured in *Homs* back in *2012* ? If you don't have time, watch from *0:50* :

*#Rewind: An 'Oppressed', 'Indigenous' Terrorist Begs and Says 'Biddi Immi' !*
- *May*, *2012*




Spot the difference. Now you know why he is not *Iranian* .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> They advanced far beyond their lands. Tal Barak, Tal Hamis, Suluk, Tal Abyad, Ayn Isa... These towns never were Kurdish. BTW in entire Hasaka region Kurds are new comers, thats why they had not even Syrian citizenship.


this is an obligation in military strategy: you cannot stay only where you defend
you need some actions around
for exemple in Tal Barak they were there fighting IS and only IS . if they let IS be around them and just wait for their actions it is enough in strategic point of view.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> More than 80% of the city is already under Hezbollah and Syrian Army control and hundreds of terrorists are besieged in a small area waiting to be slaughtered as their hot headed bros left them .
> 
> After Zabadani , Madaya and Barahliya will be attacked which are already half besieged and have no way to survive forcing the terrorist leaders to accept the deal .
> 
> By the way , We both know that Fu'ah and Kafraya are not going to fall unless terrorists lose thousands of their forces there . These 2 towns have nothing to do with Syrian Army to forget as usual but its a matter of honor for Iran .


80% of the city? HAHAHAHA
As far as I know, the only place which Hezbollah holds now (because there is literally no SAA in Zabadani right now) is Jamiyat. That's it. And Hezbollah said they were making "major gains" in Zabadani for weeks now, that means Zabadani must be a 50 km large city.
Fua'a and Kefarya will fall, rebels are already in Fua'a. They have already attacked it with a tunnel bomb directly from Binnish. It won't be long.


Hussein said:


> this is an obligation in military strategy: you cannot stay only where you defend
> you need some actions around
> for exemple in Tal Barak they were there fighting IS and only IS . if they let IS be around them and just wait for their actions it is enough in strategic point of view.


Stop trying to defend YPG, everyone who is sane knows all they want is a land grab, for their little "Kurdistan."

In other news, airstrikes on markets in Douma and Dara'a al Balaad have killed 100+ people today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> 80% of the city? HAHAHAHA
> As far as I know, the only place which Hezbollah holds now (because there is literally no SAA in Zabadani right now) is Jamiyat. That's it. And Hezbollah said they were making "major gains" in Zabadani for weeks now, that means Zabadani must be a 50 km large city.
> Fua'a and Kefarya will fall, rebels are already in Fua'a. They have already attacked it with a tunnel bomb directly from Binnish. It won't be long.



These are the most updated maps from Zabadani from a reliable source :



Spoiler: Zabadani Maps


























We're waiting for the latest maps to see changes .

This battle has taken too long because around 1300 terrorists are in the city playing cat and mouse game but they have no way out and will either surrender or will be buried in Zabadani and this will happen for the rest of besieged towns in the south no matter how hot headed they are .


Their best chance was accepting the deal to save their asses but their leaders ignored them to save face .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> rebels are already in Fua'a.


Not even close actually.



The SiLent crY said:


> This battle has taken too long because around 1300 terrorists are in the city playing cat and mouse game


Rather 300.



> but they have no way out and will either surrender or will be buried in Zabadani


Just like rebels in Qusayr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop trying to defend YPG, everyone who is sane knows all they want is a land grab, for their little "Kurdistan."


i am not defending this group and their roots, and their support to PKK terrorism.
but for me it is quite clear: the priority is destroy IS . YPG now is not only these terrorist fanboys it is as well a group made of other kurds and much of people especially together to fight IS.
it is not time to fight them, not now.
and like u i don't like the people who consider ethnics (and even religion) as a priority or important matter ( believe me i know very much about it)


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Not even close actually.
> Rather 300.
> Just like rebels in Qusayr.


Can't deny the fact that nearly a thousand of them were killed in Qusayr and surrounding areas.


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Rather 300.



This is not discussable , So leave it.



> Just like rebels in Qusayr.



I believe this is one of Syrian Army and Hezbollah's strategies to open a route for terrorists to flee in order to avoid urban battles and reduce casualties which is wise to be honest .


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Fua'a and Kefarya will fall, rebels are already in Fua'a. They have already attacked it with a tunnel bomb directly from Binnish. It won't be long.


No they are not.
Just today, 2 tanks were destroyed by defenders and all inside the tanks burned to death. Also nearly 8 terrorists were killed. Many prominent Chechen commanders and members of JMA are hunted in Fu'aa.
The only thing Jaish al Fateh rodents have managed to do since now is shooting unguided rockets on women and children.


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> They advanced far beyond their lands. Tal Barak, Tal Hamis, Suluk, Tal Abyad, Ayn Isa... These towns never were Kurdish. BTW in entire Hasaka region Kurds are new comers, thats why they had not even Syrian citizenship.


They think just because they ethinically cleanse these areas and give a weird made-up Kurdish name to these places like Kobane (real name Ayn Al-Arab) those places are Rojava now. After ISIS is gone, mark my words YPG is going to be sweeped away. No way a PKK state will be allowed on Turkish borders. If Iran stays in the way, Iran will be wiped away too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Can't deny the fact that nearly a thousand of them were killed in Qusayr and surrounding areas.


Quadrillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

The SiLent crY said:


> its a matter of honor for Iran .



so now Iraan's honor is hands of few rebels .........hope it doesn't get rapped

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> These are the most updated maps from Zabadani from a reliable source :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zabadani Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're waiting for the latest maps to see changes .
> 
> This battle has taken too long because around 1300 terrorists are in the city playing cat and mouse game but they have no way out and will either surrender or will be buried in Zabadani and this will happen for the rest of besieged towns in the south no matter how hot headed they are .
> 
> 
> Their best chance was accepting the deal to save their asses but their leaders ignored them to save face .


His source for the maps were regime forces on the ground. Soo reliable. Plus, even with his maps, more than 50% of Zabadani is still in rebel hands. Not "80%" as you claim.
They will be buried in Zabadani. Because they are locals and they will die for their city against the foreign Hezb.


500 said:


> Not even close actually.





Serpentine said:


> No they are not.
> Just today, 2 tanks were destroyed by defenders and all inside the tanks burned to death. Also nearly 8 terrorists were killed. Many prominent Chechen commanders and members of JMA are hunted in Fu'aa.
> The only thing Jaish al Fateh rodents have managed to do since now is shooting unguided rockets on women and children.


Rebels are actually in Fua'a, they are attacking it from Binnish which is right next door. JMWA are not attacking Fua'a, only IF and JaN are.
3 JaF fighters were killed, while 10 regime soldiers were killed. JaF sources said nothing about destroyed tanks, and they don't lie about their losses, unlike regime.
As if the regime does anything different than shooting unguided rockets...except those rockets usually have a much larger payload and more shrapnel. IRAMs.


Hussein said:


> i am not defending this group and their roots, and their support to PKK terrorism.
> but for me it is quite clear: the priority is destroy IS . YPG now is not only these terrorist fanboys it is as well a group made of other kurds and much of people especially together to fight IS.
> it is not time to fight them, not now.
> and like u i don't like the people who consider ethnics (and even religion) as a priority or important matter ( believe me i know very much about it)


YPG give incentive for Arabs to leave, or just force them out, and give incentive for Kurds to take their place. Their main objective is a land grab. IS was the best thing that happened to PKK once they got foreign help against them.

The number of dead due to the Douma airstrike alone has risen to 123 people. It attacked a busy market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Quadrillion.


Nice diversion tactic. But it's the truth.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels are actually in Fua'a, they are attacking it from Binnish which is right next door. JMWA are not attacking Fua'a, only IF and JaN are.
> 3 JaF fighters were killed, while 10 regime soldiers were killed. JaF sources said nothing about destroyed tanks, and they don't lie about their losses, unlike regime.
> As if the regime does anything different than shooting unguided rockets...except those rockets usually have a much larger payload and more shrapnel. IRAMs.



Keep reading propaganda accounts of JN terrorists, by now, they should be in Assad's palace now.

Yes there are many JMA dead, there are pics of their dead corpses which I can't post, and specifically, 3 senior commanders.

This rodent is only one of them:





They are very valuable terrorists for Jaish al-fateh, since they fight pretty good, much better than Arab terrorists. Every one of them equals to 2 or 3 JN Arab members.


And of course, they are in center of Fu'aa now.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Nice diversion tactic. But it's the truth.
> 
> 
> Keep reading propaganda accounts of JN terrorists, by now, they should be in Assad's palace now.
> 
> Yes there are many JMA dead, there are pics of their dead corpses which I can't post, and specifically, 3 senior commanders.
> 
> This rodent is only one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very valuable terrorists for Jaish al-fateh, since they fight pretty good, much better than Arab terrorists. Every one of them equals to 2 or 3 JN Arab members.
> 
> 
> And of course, they are in center of Fu'aa now.


First of all, JMWA are not fighting, I have not seen them reportedly fighting there. And second, I never claimed they are that deep into Fua'a, but Binnish is literally only a few hundred meters away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> First of all, JMWA are not fighting, I have not seen them reportedly fighting there. And second, I never claimed they are that deep into Fua'a, but Binnish is literally only a few hundred meters away.



Yes they are and they are getting killed.

Binnish has been in their hand for more than 2 years! So stop claiming that they have 'advanced' in to Fua'a.


----------



## The SiLent crY

United said:


> so now Iraan's honor is hands of few rebels .........hope it doesn't get rapped



My point was the towns and the people in them who have been besieged by thousands of international terrorists who are backed by half of the world .



Dr.Thrax said:


> His source for the maps were regime forces on the ground. Soo reliable. Plus, even with his maps, more than 50% of Zabadani is still in rebel hands. Not "80%" as you claim.
> They will be buried in Zabadani. Because they are locals and they will die for their city against the foreign Hezb.



The last map was for 8 days ago and Hezbollah has more territories right now which is close to what I said .

Regarding the terrorists , I believe they'd better die to let others live in peace like the rest of liberated towns in Qalamoun such as Yabroud , Assal Al Ward , Rankous , etc where people are living in peace rather than being ruled by bunch of long bearded terrorists .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yes they are and they are getting killed.
> 
> Binnish has been in their hand for more than 2 years! So stop claiming that they have 'advanced' in to Fua'a.


Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


The SiLent crY said:


> My point was the towns and the people in them who have been besieged by thousands of international terrorists who are backed by half of the world .
> 
> 
> 
> The last map was for 8 days ago and Hezbollah has more territories right now which is close to what I said .
> 
> Regarding the terrorists , I believe they'd better die to let others live in peace like the rest of liberated towns in Qalamoun such as Yabroud , Assal Al Ward , Rankous , etc where people are living in peace rather than being ruled by bunch of long bearded terrorists .


Jaysh al Fateh are backed by 3 countries, not half the world.
Hezbollah's gains are part of the plan for rebels, as I said they do hit and run. There are still plenty of rebels left in Zabadani to give Hezbollah an ***-kicking.
The local council in Zabadani already released in a statement that they did not agree to Iran's deal on the Zabadani/Fua'a Kefarya swap. That's what made Ahrar cancel the deal. They also clearly said in their statement that they will fight Hezbollah and do whatever it takes to kick them out.
Those in the Qalamoun aren't living in peace. They are living in constant fear, and are being ruled by bandits, thieves, etc.

Still waiting for any of you Assadists to justify Assad's actions in Douma, where there were over 120 civilian casualties. Now today there were even more airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaysh al Fateh are backed by 3 countries, not half the world.
> Hezbollah's gains are part of the plan for rebels, as I said they do hit and run. There are still plenty of rebels left in Zabadani to give Hezbollah an ***-kicking.
> The local council in Zabadani already released in a statement that they did not agree to Iran's deal on the Zabadani/Fua'a Kefarya swap. That's what made Ahrar cancel the deal. They also clearly said in their statement that they will fight Hezbollah and do whatever it takes to kick them out.
> Those in the Qalamoun aren't living in peace. They are living in constant fear, and are being ruled by bandits, thieves, etc.



By 3 you mean Turkey , Saudi Arabia and Jordan ?

Where should we put the west , Qatar , Kuwait , half of Africa , etc that have been sending forces to support them ?

Probably they're not counted !

Regarding Hezbollah's presence in Qalamoun , I should remind you that Hezbollah has had full control on the situation and this is the reason those terrorists fled and hid in cities like Zabadani and Madaya otherwise they would kick Hezbollah in Yabroud 2 years ago instead of being starved in caves .

Those Ahrar leaders will finally accept the deal otherwise they will lose too many forces + strategic towns in Qalamoun and around capital helping Syrian Army to put more pressure on Ghouta and other fronts .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> By 3 you mean Turkey , Saudi Arabia and Jordan ?
> 
> Where should we put the west , Qatar , Kuwait , half of Africa , etc that have been sending forces to support them ?
> 
> Probably they're not counted !
> 
> Regarding Hezbollah's presence in Qalamoun , I should remind you that Hezbollah has had full control on the situation and this is the reason those terrorists fled and hid in cities like Zabadani and Madaya otherwise they would kick Hezbollah in Yabroud 2 years ago instead of being starved in caves .
> 
> Those Ahrar leaders will finally accept the deal otherwise they will lose too many forces + strategic towns in Qalamoun and around capital helping Syrian Army to put more pressure on Ghouta and other fronts .


3 are Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Qatar. Jordan has been playing both sides. They support rebels with weapons while still co-operating with regime Mukhabarat.
Half of Africa? I dare you to find me 10 black men who fight for rebels. 10.
Hahaha
If Hezbollah could've kicked our asses 2 years ago why didn't they? Oh yeah forgot they were busy massacring civilians.

Ahrar isn't afraid of losing troops. And the troops aren't afraid of losing their lives. They are killing many Hezbollah and sending them to hell, that's all that matters to them and to the civilians in Zabadani.

Still waiting for you to justify Assad's airstrikes on Douma. Or was it "Israel that did it"

Ahrar al Sham video on ISIS's actions, and the proper action to be taken against them:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


>


you really want the people to believe your propaganda but i don't expect caveman who believe that his mountain apes terrorists killed 200 or 2000 revolutionary guards in month and captured 10000 others to understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Attack on Douma market leaves more than a 100 civilians killed and more than 300 injured*













• A detailed and fact-based account of the Syrian Ba'ath Party's crimes against Syria: Chemical weapons, torture, mass killings: The truth about Assad's war on Syria -
Bild.de


*Update*: according to reports, even more "violent airstrikes" on Douma now dropping four missiles.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633011093628166150





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632988967667912705

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Ahmed Jo said:


> *Attack on Douma market leaves more than a 100 civilians killed and more than 300 injured*
> View attachment 247761
> View attachment 247762
> View attachment 247764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • A detailed and fact-based account of the Syrian Ba'ath Party's crimes against Syria: Chemical weapons, torture, mass killings: The truth about Assad's war on Syria -
> Bild.de
> 
> 
> *Update*: according to reports, even more "violent airstrikes" on Douma now dropping four missiles.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633011093628166150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632988967667912705



Now our shite friends will say these are wahabese , nawasibs and isis terrorists so its ok to kill them .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Halimi

500 said:


> There are very heavy battles between ISIS and rebels in Aleppo now. What is doing "anti ISIS Coalition"? NOTHING. Oh wait, they actually bombed rebels.



I'm curious what your broad reading of the Syrian situation is in a few different dimensions: current momentum on the ground, Assad's ability to survive, foreign support for him and, more specifically, how you see Israeli dealings with a post-Assad Syria and a new Middle East where Arabs (especially in Levant and Gulf) are starting to see Iran as their principal geopolitical foe.

I know the discussion will be hijacked by trolls here, but am interested in your perspective.


----------



## Aslan

mahatir said:


> Now our shite friends will say these are wahabese , nawasibs and isis terrorists so its ok to kill them .


Well they have done a good job ignoring it thus far, and such they will continue till it is stop being mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Aslan said:


> Well they have done a good job ignoring it thus far, and such they will continue till it is stop being mentioned.



Shias think they get closer to god by killing sunnis " nawasib and wahabese " , its part of their belief system . Ofcourse they will ignore the killing of the descendants of those who killed Ali and Hussain .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

mahatir said:


> Shias think they get closer to god by killing sunnis " nawasib and wahabese " , its part of their belief system . Ofcourse they will ignore the killing of the descendants of those who killed Ali and Hussain .


That what they think that they are killing the descendant's. But their knowledge and grip of history is simply as pathetic as their logic and understanding of other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


>


Golan heights occupied since 1967 but otherwise it seems on point. 2013 was a hopeful and promising year but in the end you can see the daesh cancer beginning to grow and what followed was a very dark year. Now here we are in 2015, so far not very good at all but at least better than 2014, no? We'll see how it ends..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Halimi said:


> I'm curious what your broad reading of the Syrian situation is in a few different dimensions: current momentum on the ground, Assad's ability to survive, foreign support for him and, more specifically, how you see Israeli dealings with a post-Assad Syria and a new Middle East where Arabs (especially in Levant and Gulf) are starting to see Iran as their principal geopolitical foe.
> 
> I know the discussion will be hijacked by trolls here, but am interested in your perspective.


Here what we can tell:

1) Assad will keep getting massive and consistent aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah no matter what. And most probably this aid will even grow.
2) West is not going to strike Assad or make NFZ, no matter what he is doing to his people (although he already did all crimes possible).
3) Aid to rebels well continue to be small and not consistent.
4) US will continue to bomb IS.
5) Assad and Hezbollah will ethnically cleanse border area with Lebanon.

Weak points:
1) Assad positions are vulnerable in Daraa, Deir Ez Zor. In longer term in Hasaka (where they are totally at Kurds mercy), Aleppo and Hama (where is a big "sleeping" Sunni population).
2) Rebel weak points are encircled Ghouta and Rastal-Houla-Talbise triangle.
3) IS is weak point. I dont think they will last for very long.

Now to prediction. I see two options for Syria:
1) Lebanese style coalition government while each party has own militia and territory.
2) Syria splits to parts Yugoslavia style.

In 2011-2012 there was a good chance for united Sunni ruled Syria as it was before Assads. But thanks to massive support of Iran/Russia and impotence of rebel supporters we remained with Lebanese/Yugoslavian options.



Dr.Thrax said:


>


It shows green areas in Idlib, Daraa, Damascus already in summer 2011. In fact first town ever captured by rebels was Rastan in *jan 2012*.

First Daraa towns were taken by rebels only in the *end of 2012*: Tafas and Tasil.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels are actually in Fua'a, they are attacking it from Binnish which is right next door. JMWA are not attacking Fua'a, only IF and JaN are.
> 3 JaF fighters were killed, while 10 regime soldiers were killed. JaF sources said nothing about destroyed tanks, and they don't lie about their losses, unlike regime.
> As if the regime does anything different than shooting unguided rockets...except those rockets usually have a much larger payload and more shrapnel. IRAMs.


Currently the fighting occurs at Suwaghiya 4 km north eat to Fua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> you really want the people to believe your propaganda but i don't expect caveman who believe that his mountain apes terrorists killed 200 or 2000 revolutionary guards in month and captured 10000 others to understand



dude you're an Arab who has profile pictures of himself sideways togheter with Cyrus. You're a joke m8. Oh and if so then Cyrus was half a mountain ape.

They must have buttfucked you very badly in cavemen land. Why did you even go there in the first place? Why didn't you just stay in your rotten Iraq? Why come to Kurdistan? You know very well who is considered to be an ape over there and who is not. But thing is Kurds are the good ones, you go and see how Iranians considers you. Imagine some shahist seeing your face along him.


----------



## Halimi

500 said:


> Here what we can tell:
> 
> 1) Assad will keep getting massive and consistent aid from Iran, Russia, Hezbollah no matter what. And most probably this aid will even grow.
> 2) West is not going to strike Assad or make NFZ, no matter what he is doing to his people (although he already did all crimes possible).
> 3) Aid to rebels well continue to be small and not consistent.
> 4) US will continue to bomb IS.
> 5) Assad and Hezbollah will ethnically cleanse border area with Lebanon.
> 
> Weak points:
> 1) Assad positions are vulnerable in Daraa, Deir Ez Zor. In longer term in Hasaka (where they are totally at Kurds mercy), Aleppo and Hama (where is a big "sleeping" Sunni population).
> 2) Rebel weak points are encircled Ghouta and Rastal-Houla-Talbise triangle.
> 3) IS is weak point. I dont think they will last for very long.
> 
> Now to prediction. I see two options for Syria:
> 1) Lebanese style coalition government while each party has own militia and territory.
> 2) Syria splits to parts Yugoslavia style.
> 
> In 2011-2012 there was a good chance for united Sunni ruled Syria as it was before Assads. But thanks to massive support of Iran/Russia and impotence of rebel supporters we remained with Lebanese/Yugoslavian options



I agree that foreign support for Assad will continue and probably increase. I also cannot see any form of Western-led intervention in Syria, particularly in what remains of the Obama Administration's tenure.

However, I think attrition is genuinely hollowing out Assad's capability and that whatever foreign support he receives cannot compensate for the sheer lack of personnel and fatigue of the Alawites. Afghan mercenaries have proven largely ineffectual and Hezbollah, despite its indisputable fighting prowess and investment in carving out an area at Lebanon's border, cannot carry the regime's fighting burden for another half decade or so. There seems to be an inevitability about Assad running out of cannon fodder, and I can't see Israel or the Gulf States standing still if Iran mobilises en masse and sends tens of thousands of its troops into Syria. 

On the flipside, the opposition retains an overwhelming demographic majority. Its weaknesses are/were lack of organisation and ideological cohesion, which I think has in part been overcome by the formation of Jaysh al-Fath and the comprehensive rejection of ISIS by all factions. On the other hand, I think their support has been lacking, but that Turkish-Saudi rapproachment has opened up a few doors and that both countries seem increasingly willing to throw their weight around in the region. Iran, on the other hand, seems to be on a 'good behaviour' bond and is showing signs of wanting to talk.

In my opinion, the most likely scenario is an Alawite retreat to Tartous and Latakia, with a rebel takeover of Aleppo, Deraa and Hamah. Up for grabs would be Homs and Damascus, which the Sunni demographic majority will eventually win after protracted battles. I just can't see Assad eventually winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Halimi said:


> In my opinion, the most likely scenario is an Alawite retreat to Tartous and Latakia, with a rebel takeover of Aleppo, Deraa and Hamah. Up for grabs would be Homs and Damascus, which the Sunni demographic majority will eventually win after protracted battles. I just can't see Assad eventually winning.


I did not say Assad is winig. I said we will get either Lebanon or Yugoslavia scenarios in the end. As for demography u should concider that there is a major shift: half Syrian population became refugees, either external or internal. Western Homs (including the city) and Qalamun are already cleansed. East Damascus soon will be cleansed too. In Ghouta less than quarter or pre war population remained. With barrel bombs at current level in couple years no civilians will remain in Ghouta at all. Ethnic cleansing of Damascus complete.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633278338266587136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633278728911515648
20 militants killed as Hezbollah makes gains in Zabadani | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633278338266587136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633278728911515648
> 20 militants killed as Hezbollah makes gains in Zabadani | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR


Hahaha. Using Hassan Ridha as a source? You're making me laugh. You've finally come up with a good joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> dude you're an Arab who has profile pictures of himself sideways togheter with Cyrus. You're a joke m8. Oh and if so then Cyrus was half a mountain ape.
> 
> They must have buttfucked you very badly in cavemen land. Why did you even go there in the first place? Why didn't you just stay in your rotten Iraq? Why come to Kurdistan? You know very well who is considered to be an ape over there and who is not. But thing is Kurds are the good ones, you go and see how Iranians considers you. Imagine some shahist seeing your face along him.


Like I said your words show what kind of filthy people you are your kind only use insults in debate because that what's they can do best

Cyrus have nothing to do with you apes your people hated him than claim him as Kurd 

There is no such thing as Kurdistan in Iraq its only in your native Afghanistan and Central Asia there you can find your filthy Kurdistan 

Northern Iraq as Assyrian Akkadian and have no thing to do with you or your useless short history if you have any history


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> 3) Aid to rebels well continue to be small and not consistent.


Don't you think the new Saudi regime is much more offensive and determinant to face Iranian influence in Syria? After king Salman coronation, we have been seeing vast gains for the rebels in Aleppo, Idlib, Qunaitera and Daraa which indicates a major shift in their support.



500 said:


> Now to prediction. I see two options for Syria:
> 1) Lebanese style coalition government while each party has own militia and territory.
> 2) Syria splits to parts Yugoslavia style.


What about Assad forces collapse and Sinni forces clean up what's left of them and establish united Syria with the help of Turkey, the GCC and Jordan?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

For those who say Western Media is "biased against Assad," you'd think a massacre which killed 104+ people would be on front page news. Guess what, it's not.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633174811561209857
Assad was literally given green light to massacre people. Haven't heard a single thing from any major world powers (US, UK, France, Russia, China.) In fact, Russia delivered 6 jets for Assad. MiG-31s. While they are interceptors, SyAAF was still crazy enough to use MiG-25 in the bomber role for a while.

Still waiting for a justification of the Douma massacre by Assadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> For those who say Western Media is "biased against Assad," you'd think a massacre which killed 104+ people would be on front page news. Guess what, it's not.


in France, it was the only news about Syria since a very long time ago in the main tv channel France 2 (news)
they give no news about massacres in Yemen by saudis and no news about massacres of people in Iraq by IS
indeed "western news" is a stupid term. western countries are very different each other.
France having saudis as important client so they delete any news bad about KSA. but they focus bad about Assad and never say bad about even the fanatics of IF or AQ. even the foreign affairs said once that Al Nusra is a good rebel group against Assad.




Trouble in Assad's Alawite heartland as bombs hit Latakia and anti-government protests break out - Telegraph
IF is taking revenge on innocents. after Assad terrible bombing, now IF revenge ... damned


----------



## gangsta_rap

CRUSADER COALITION


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> For those who say Western Media is "biased against Assad," you'd think a massacre which killed 104+ people would be on front page news. Guess what, it's not.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633174811561209857
> Assad was literally given green light to massacre people. Haven't heard a single thing from any major world powers (US, UK, France, Russia, China.) In fact, Russia delivered 6 jets for Assad. MiG-31s. While they are interceptors, SyAAF was still crazy enough to use MiG-25 in the bomber role for a while.
> 
> *Still waiting for a justification of the Douma massacre by Assadists*.


Quit this, the only thing you should be waiting for is the payback.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't you think the new Saudi regime is much more offensive and determinant to face Iranian influence in Syria? After king Salman coronation, we have been seeing vast gains for the rebels in Aleppo, Idlib, Qunaitera and Daraa which indicates a major shift in their support.


Maybe he increased support somewhat, but I dont see any major change. Amount of TOWs they use is about the same as before (40-50 a month), no new weapons. Besides I'm sure that that JAF offensive preparations took half year at least.



> What about Assad forces collapse and Sinni forces clean up what's left of them and establish united Syria with the help of Turkey, the GCC and Jordan?


Unless there will be some gamechanger, like massive supplies of MANPADS (as it happened in Afghanistan), NFZ, Iran and Russia stop supporting Assad... there is no reason why would Assad suddenly collapse. And I am 99.999% that there will be no such gamechanger.

That does not mean Assad is winning. He is losing, but he takes Syria with himself.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Maybe he increased support somewhat, but I dont see any major change. Amount of TOWs they use is about the same as before (40-50 a month), no new weapons.


Then how do you explain the major advance of rebels in Idlib and Daraa?


500 said:


> Besides I'm sure that that JAF offensive preparations took half year at least.


I don't get you here.


500 said:


> Unless there will be some gamechanger, like massive supplies of MANPADS (as it happened in Afghanistan), NFZ, Iran and Russia stop supporting Assad... there is no reason why would Assad suddenly collapse. And I am 99.999% that there will be no such gamechanger.
> 
> That does not mean Assad is winning. He is losing, but he takes Syria with himself.


I don't think GCC, Turkey and Jordan will allow the two scenarios you mentioned. Plus, Syria is such a wild place, it's fighters especially the rebels won't allow a fragmentation after Assad collapse (not necessarily sudden collapse), I mean, even if there will be a political agreement or initiative that include the two of your scenarios between Syrian opposition and Assad, fighters on ground won't stick to it. Don't forget that rebels have the advantage of demographic majority while Assad has already started suffering from fighters shortage. 

You took Yugoslavia and Lebanon as examples of what will happen in Syria, while in reality Syria is different. What happened in Syria is a revolution of the majority of people who have regional and international support. While in Yugoslavia the partition was imposed by NATO. And as for Lebanon the fighting factions were almost even in strength and demographic percentage, Shia, Sunni, and Christians. And further it's nowhere as important as Syria in which any fragmentation will significantly affect all neighboring countries, that's why I say they won't allow this to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad was literally given green light to massacre people. Haven't heard a single thing from any major world powers (US, UK, France, Russia, China.) In fact, Russia delivered 6 jets for Assad. MiG-31s. While they are interceptors, SyAAF was still crazy enough to use MiG-25 in the bomber role for a while.



Where were you exactly when Islamic front killed 30 people and injured nearly 100 people in Damascus last week?

Or their shelling of every Alawite or Christian village they can. Yesterday they shelled Mhraddah (in which Christians live) and Latakia. They have been shelling Fua'a for days now, killing many civilians.

Now people being killed in Douma, no one is happy about that and it is very unfortunate. But you should also go cry to Islamic Front terrorists who killed 30 civilians in Damascus last week, when there was no unintentional bombing of civilians in Eastern Ghouta for weeks by SAA. They did it hours before Iran's FM arrives in Damascus, perhaps to send a 'message'? Shell Damascus and kill 30 to send a message, makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Where were you exactly when Islamic front killed 30 people and injured nearly 100 people in Damascus last week?
> 
> Or their shelling of every Alawite or Christian village they can. Yesterday they shelled Mhraddah (in which Christians live) and Latakia. They have been shelling Fua'a for days now, killing many civilians.
> 
> Now people being killed in Douma, no one is happy about that and it is very unfortunate. But you should also go cry to Islamic Front terrorists who killed 30 civilians in Damascus last week, when there was no unintentional bombing of civilians in Eastern Ghouta for weeks by SAA. They did it hours before Iran's FM arrives in Damascus, perhaps to send a 'message'? Shell Damascus and kill 30 to send a message, makes sense.


The only shelling Islamic Front (specifically JAI) did last week in Damascus was against the Presidential Palace with Grads. That's it. If you're talking about the 30 dead due to relentless artillery shelling on Darayya, Douma, Jobar, etc...then you need to look to the people you support.

Why haven't they shelled the hell out of Bahsa or Ishtabraq? Or committed any massacres there? Latakian port and military positions are what are being targeted IIRC, and Fua'a is getting shelled because there is a large Hezbollah population in there. To date, the only civilians I can think of who have died in Fua'a are the 4 women in initial shelling.

Are you retarded? Eastern Ghouta has been shelled almost daily. For the past few months, if not years. Barrel bombs, mortars, artillery, whatever.
Again, as I said above, only shelling was against Presidential Palace. Get your head out of the gutter and look at sources on the ground for once. Not Hezbollah or SAA, but civilian activists.
Assad bombed Eastern Ghouta with Sarin and killed 1,400 people as the inspectors arrived to investigate previous attacks. Now he bombed Douma with airstrikes, barrel bombs, and thermobaric weapons and killed 104+ people in the initial attack (and more in the follow up attacks today.) He did this as the UN Relief Chief arrived to talk with fatass Mua'allim.

As for "no one cheering" attack on Douma, I'll leave this here:





This bastard is related to Assad. Basically he's supporting "attacks on terrorists." Sure, sure.

JAI blew up a tunnel dug by ISIS in Southern Damascus. The tunnel started 30m away from Assadist positions. If this isn't enough proof of co-operation I don't know what is.





And in much happier news, so far in this week 2 regime helicopters crashed due to technical failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## الأعرابي

Dr.Thrax said:


> T



I've never seen anyone with a filthier tongue than Assheads and their Iranian sponcers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> The only shelling Islamic Front (specifically JAI) did last week in Damascus was against the Presidential Palace with Grads. That's it. If you're talking about the 30 dead due to relentless artillery shelling on Darayya, Douma, Jobar, etc...then you need to look to the people you support.
> 
> Why haven't they shelled the hell out of Bahsa or Ishtabraq? Or committed any massacres there? Latakian port and military positions are what are being targeted IIRC, and Fua'a is getting shelled because there is a large Hezbollah population in there. To date, the only civilians I can think of who have died in Fua'a are the 4 women in initial shelling.
> 
> Are you retarded? Eastern Ghouta has been shelled almost daily. For the past few months, if not years. Barrel bombs, mortars, artillery, whatever.
> Again, as I said above, only shelling was against Presidential Palace. Get your head out of the gutter and look at sources on the ground for once. Not Hezbollah or SAA, but civilian activists.
> Assad bombed Eastern Ghouta with Sarin and killed 1,400 people as the inspectors arrived to investigate previous attacks. Now he bombed Douma with airstrikes, barrel bombs, and thermobaric weapons and killed 104+ people in the initial attack (and more in the follow up attacks today.) He did this as the UN Relief Chief arrived to talk with fatass Mua'allim.
> 
> As for "no one cheering" attack on Douma, I'll leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bastard is related to Assad. Basically he's supporting "attacks on terrorists." Sure, sure.
> 
> JAI blew up a tunnel dug by ISIS in Southern Damascus. The tunnel started 30m away from Assadist positions. If this isn't enough proof of co-operation I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in much happier news, so far in this week 2 regime helicopters crashed due to technical failure.



Good, keep denying regular shelling of Damascus and other areas by Aloush terrorist gangs, because they are such a good guy and so innocent.

Intense rebel shelling of Aleppo kills more than 30 - Syria monitor| Reuters

Government air raids near Syrian capital kill more than 80 - Yahoo News


> *The fighting in and around Damascus has escalated in recent days. Last week, rebels shelled the capital ahead of a visit by Iran's foreign minister, killing more than 30 people.*




Rebels shell Syria's Latakia town, stronghold of Assad support | Middle East Eye

Oh they shell military targets in Latakia? With crappy inaccurate 'hell cannons'? Did you know how stupid it sounded when you just said this sentence?

And about Fua'a, keep bringing excuses. There are between 20,000 to 30,000 civilians in Fua'a and Kafraya, and all of them are Hezbollah, based on your excuse. Totally makes sense. That's why +95% of all shelling victims are civilians, including many women and children.

The fact that amazes me is how low you are ready to go to deny the fact that terrorists actually do these killings.


----------



## SALMAN F

الأعرابي said:


> I've never seen anyone with a filthier tongue than Assheads and their Iranian sponcers.


Go to any forum where there is Saudis and see how their tongue is clean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

LOL, Assadists again attack in Ghab plain.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Good, keep denying regular shelling of Damascus and other areas by Aloush terrorist gangs, because they are such a good guy and so innocent.
> 
> Intense rebel shelling of Aleppo kills more than 30 - Syria monitor| Reuters
> 
> Government air raids near Syrian capital kill more than 80 - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels shell Syria's Latakia town, stronghold of Assad support | Middle East Eye
> 
> Oh they shell military targets in Latakia? With crappy inaccurate 'hell cannons'? Did you know how stupid it sounded when you just said this sentence?
> 
> And about Fua'a, keep bringing excuses. There are between 20,000 to 30,000 civilians in Fua'a and Kafraya, and all of them are Hezbollah, based on your excuse. Totally makes sense. That's why +95% of all shelling victims are civilians, including many women and children.
> 
> The fact that amazes me is how low you are ready to go to deny the fact that terrorists actually do these killings.


JAI always announce when they shell areas in Damascus. They also release videos of it. So far the past week they have only shelled the Presidential palace.
I never supported rebel shelling of Aleppo, Aleppo is my city. They are shelling Assadist positions among civilian areas, which is not a good idea. I don't support it. But the difference between rebels and Assad is that rebels don't target civilian areas on purpose.

Hell Cannons have a maximum range of *1.5km*. They are used for urban warfare. Rebels are ~*30km* away from Latakia. They use Grads.

The majority of Fua'a and Kefarya were evacuated during Suheil al Hassan's marathon out of Idlib. I have already presented video evidence of this earlier, the army even used them as human shields during the retreat. The majority of "shelling victims" are Hezbollah, again the only victims I can remember of the shelling on Fua'a and Kefarya are the 4 women.

I never denied anything, go back to all of my previous posts and read, I never denied rebel shelling or its civilian casualties. But you're denying that Assad targets civilian areas on purpose, which rebels don't do.

You see, the difference between me and you, is that I'm calling for Fua'a and Kefarya to be cleared of Hezbollah and SAA. You're calling for the flattening of Zabadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Syrian Army T-55AM tank fire guided 9M117 Missle


----------



## 500

I guess I figured Assad's strategy. He is trading Alawi cannon fodder for TOWs:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Regime advanced in Ghab Plain and took 4 villages or so. They're now in the process of losing them because so far 4 tanks have been destroyed (within the span of an hour) and rebels have captured 20 fighters. Total force attacking Ghab plain was ~600, with the help of 150 airstrikes as well. So far rebels already retook Ziyarah and are recapturing the rest. (Khirbet Naqus, Mansoura, Hakoura)
Ahrar al Sham released more GoPro footage of their attack on Jabal Turkmen, I can't post it as it shows 3 dead Assadists at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*NOW*

*In pictures: Hezbollah’s child soldiers*
August 18, 2015
Evidence of Party of God sending minors into battle has mounted steadily over the last year

*ALEX ROWELL*








In July 2014, Hezbollah buried a 16-year-old fighter, Muhammad Ali Hussein Awada, who had been killed fighting Syrian opposition militants in the mountainous Lebanese-Syrian border zone. The revelation of his age, observers noted at the time, implied the Party of God – straining to hold larger swathes of territory with fewer men – had abandoned its former requirement that all fighters sent into live combat be at least 18 years of age.

Since then, evidence of Hezbollah sending children – defined by the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child as all people under 18 – to the frontlines of the war in Syria has mounted steadily. The pro-Hezbollah website SouthLebanon.org, which publicizes funerals of the militia's fighters killed "in confrontation with the mercenaries of disbelief and Wahhabism" – a reference to Sunni militants – has to date published photos of over two dozen "mujahideen martyrs" who appear likely to have been under 18 (see above image).

When the case of one obviously juvenile fatality, that of 15-year-old Mashhoor Shams al-Din, came to light in April 2015, the Party issued a statement denying he was killed fighting in Syria, claiming instead that he succumbed to a "saddening accident" in south Lebanon. Syrian opposition activists had asserted he was killed fighting in Syria's Qalamoun region; the same place 16-year-old Awada was killed the previous year.

Lebanon is no stranger to the use of child soldiers. During frequent clashes in the northern city of Tripoli in 2012-13 between the feuding neighborhoods of Bab al-Tabbaneh and Jabal Mohsen, several videos emerged of children participating in the battles, including one of a boy scarcely out of infancy, the recoil of his AK-47 almost knocking him off his feet.

Throughout the 1975-90 civil war, too, child soldier recruitment was widespread, with Progressive Socialist Party militia leader Walid Jumblatt, for example, admitting to using soldiers "as young as ten."

And in the present Syrian civil war, a June 2015 UN report found almost every faction, pro- and anti-regime, from Hezbollah and the so-called Popular Committees to ISIS and Jabhat al-Nusra to the Kurdish YPG and the Free Syrian Army, to be guilty of deploying child soldiers.

International law forbids the recruitment of soldiers under 18, especially by non-state militias, such as Hezbollah. Article 4 of the Optional Protocol to the Convention on the Rights of the Child on the involvement of children in armed conflict (OPAC), adopted by the UN General Assembly in 2000, says, "Armed groups that are distinct from the armed forces of a State should not, under any circumstances, recruit or use in hostilities persons under the age of 18 years." It also stipulates that "Parties shall take all feasible measures to prevent such recruitment and use, including the adoption of legal measures necessary to prohibit and criminalize such practices" – meaning Lebanon, which is a signatory to OPAC, is compelled by international law to take action to prevent Hezbollah's – and any other militia's – ongoing use of child soldiers.


----------



## Dino

Don't worry about #douma guys. WHen the fire reaches qardaha and tartous then only then will people start crying and the world will do more than just issue words of condemnation.

But by then it will be too late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein




----------



## Serpentine

Another page in book of Daesh savagery:

Who was Khaled al-Asaad and why should we remember him? — Hopes&Fears — flow "Politics"

*Today, it was reported that Syrian art scholar Khaled al-Asaad, 82, was beheaded by ISIS for refusing to lead them to hidden artifacts they intended to destroy or sell.*

*al-Asaad worked for 50 years as the head of antiquities in the Syrian city Palmyra,* *where he was killed. *

“Just imagine that such a scholar who gave such memorable services to the place and to history would be beheaded … and his corpse still hanging from one of the ancient columns in the centre of a square in Palmyra,” said Maamoun Abdulkarim, the Syrian state antiquities chief. “The continued presence of these criminals in this city is a curse and bad omen on [Palmyra] and every column and every archaeological piece in it.”

“He was a fixture, you can’t write about Palmyra’s history or anything to do with Palmyrian work without mentioning Khaled Asaad,” said Amr al-Azm, a former Syrian antiquities official. “It’s like you can’t talk about Egyptology without talking about Howard Carter."

*He had a huge repository of knowledge on the site, and that’s going to be missed. He knew every nook and cranny. That kind of knowledge is irreplaceable, you can’t just buy a book and read it and then have that.

There’s a certain personal dimension to that knowledge that comes from only having lived that and been so closely involved in it and that’s lost to us forever. We don’t have that anymore.
*
@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


>


Chart makes no sense for multiple reasons.
1.) Source is SOHR.
2.) On Average 3,500 civilians die per month (53 weeks x 3,500 deaths = 185,500, much closer to SNHR number which uses local councils for casualty figures.)
3.) There have been at least *11,000* dead due to torture alone, mostly men, but including women and children.
4.) Foreign rebels generally have had combat experience before, meaning they are less likely to die than Syrian rebels (who are mostly defected SAA or civilian volunteers, neither of which had any combat experience.) Considering the ratio of foreigners rebels to Syrian rebels, the "27,000" dead foreign rebels is absolutely absurd.
5.) Regime has lost ~2,000 fighters in Idlib/Northern Hama/Sahl al Ghab/Latakia within the last few months (since the Idlib offensive began in late-March.) Casualty figures for Syrian rebels and regime soldiers, militias, etc should be much higher.



Serpentine said:


> Another page in book of Daesh savagery:
> 
> Who was Khaled al-Asaad and why should we remember him? — Hopes&Fears — flow "Politics"
> 
> *Today, it was reported that Syrian art scholar Khaled al-Asaad, 82, was beheaded by ISIS for refusing to lead them to hidden artifacts they intended to destroy or sell.*
> 
> *al-Asaad worked for 50 years as the head of antiquities in the Syrian city Palmyra,* *where he was killed.*
> 
> “Just imagine that such a scholar who gave such memorable services to the place and to history would be beheaded … and his corpse still hanging from one of the ancient columns in the centre of a square in Palmyra,” said Maamoun Abdulkarim, the Syrian state antiquities chief. “The continued presence of these criminals in this city is a curse and bad omen on [Palmyra] and every column and every archaeological piece in it.”
> 
> “He was a fixture, you can’t write about Palmyra’s history or anything to do with Palmyrian work without mentioning Khaled Asaad,” said Amr al-Azm, a former Syrian antiquities official. “It’s like you can’t talk about Egyptology without talking about Howard Carter."
> 
> *He had a huge repository of knowledge on the site, and that’s going to be missed. He knew every nook and cranny. That kind of knowledge is irreplaceable, you can’t just buy a book and read it and then have that.
> 
> There’s a certain personal dimension to that knowledge that comes from only having lived that and been so closely involved in it and that’s lost to us forever. We don’t have that anymore.
> *
> @Saif al-Arab


Ah so you cry about one guy (who many are saying was an asshole, I haven't looked into that further). But the people in Douma, Yarmouk (your fake "resistance"), etc. are just "casualties of war."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Another page in book of Daesh savagery:
> 
> Who was Khaled al-Asaad and why should we remember him? — Hopes&Fears — flow "Politics"
> 
> *Today, it was reported that Syrian art scholar Khaled al-Asaad, 82, was beheaded by ISIS for refusing to lead them to hidden artifacts they intended to destroy or sell.*
> 
> *al-Asaad worked for 50 years as the head of antiquities in the Syrian city Palmyra,* *where he was killed. *
> 
> “Just imagine that such a scholar who gave such memorable services to the place and to history would be beheaded … and his corpse still hanging from one of the ancient columns in the centre of a square in Palmyra,” said Maamoun Abdulkarim, the Syrian state antiquities chief. “The continued presence of these criminals in this city is a curse and bad omen on [Palmyra] and every column and every archaeological piece in it.”
> 
> “He was a fixture, you can’t write about Palmyra’s history or anything to do with Palmyrian work without mentioning Khaled Asaad,” said Amr al-Azm, a former Syrian antiquities official. “It’s like you can’t talk about Egyptology without talking about Howard Carter."
> 
> *He had a huge repository of knowledge on the site, and that’s going to be missed. He knew every nook and cranny. That kind of knowledge is irreplaceable, you can’t just buy a book and read it and then have that.
> 
> There’s a certain personal dimension to that knowledge that comes from only having lived that and been so closely involved in it and that’s lost to us forever. We don’t have that anymore.
> *
> @Saif al-Arab



Savage act, these idiots don't know diplomacy let alone how to behave like normal beings. The leaders of this group are severely dumb. Does not excuse regimes mass bombings that blow civilians apart. Bombing by air is equally savage, you wouldn't want that to happen to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Another page in book of Daesh savagery:
> 
> Who was Khaled al-Asaad and why should we remember him? — Hopes&Fears — flow "Politics"
> 
> *Today, it was reported that Syrian art scholar Khaled al-Asaad, 82, was beheaded by ISIS for refusing to lead them to hidden artifacts they intended to destroy or sell.*
> 
> *al-Asaad worked for 50 years as the head of antiquities in the Syrian city Palmyra,* *where he was killed. *
> 
> “Just imagine that such a scholar who gave such memorable services to the place and to history would be beheaded … and his corpse still hanging from one of the ancient columns in the centre of a square in Palmyra,” said Maamoun Abdulkarim, the Syrian state antiquities chief. “The continued presence of these criminals in this city is a curse and bad omen on [Palmyra] and every column and every archaeological piece in it.”
> 
> “He was a fixture, you can’t write about Palmyra’s history or anything to do with Palmyrian work without mentioning Khaled Asaad,” said Amr al-Azm, a former Syrian antiquities official. “It’s like you can’t talk about Egyptology without talking about Howard Carter."
> 
> *He had a huge repository of knowledge on the site, and that’s going to be missed. He knew every nook and cranny. That kind of knowledge is irreplaceable, you can’t just buy a book and read it and then have that.
> 
> There’s a certain personal dimension to that knowledge that comes from only having lived that and been so closely involved in it and that’s lost to us forever. We don’t have that anymore.
> *
> @Saif al-Arab



Very sad news. The savagery of Daesh is well-known across the entire world. Indeed such local people are hard to replace. I still fear that they will destroy Palmyra. They have probably already made a plan in case they will be forced to leave.

It would be a travesty as Palmyra is one of the best kept ancient cities in the world actually, not just the MENA region.

There are many silly differences based on sect, ethnicity etc. in the MENA region but hopefully most regimes and people of the region can agree that Daesh is a menace that everyone should work to destroy and remove completely. Sadly it's easier said than done.

In general it is sad to see all this magnificent ancient heritage being destroyed in Syria, Iraq and now Yemen too. Thankfully a lot can be rebuilt.

3D printing will restore it and the artifacts destroyed in Northern Iraq and Yemen by all parties.

ISIS vs. 3D Printing | Motherboard

One artist’s mission to 3D-print the artifacts that ISIS destroyed

Daesh aims to destroy all pre-Islamic and even many Islamic historical sites in the Arab world to destroy/change history deliberately. I cannot believe that brainwashed native Syrians and Iraqis who are part of Daesh are destroying their own heritage and that of the Arab and Semitic people.

It is like if a terrorist cult in Iran with members from across the world but also Iranians was destroying Iranian heritage sites deliberately.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Chart makes no sense for multiple reasons.
> 1.) Source is SOHR.
> 2.) On Average 3,500 civilians die per month (53 weeks x 3,500 deaths = 185,500, much closer to SNHR number which uses local councils for casualty figures.)
> 3.) There have been at least *11,000* dead due to torture alone, mostly men, but including women and children.
> 4.) Foreign rebels generally have had combat experience before, meaning they are less likely to die than Syrian rebels (who are mostly defected SAA or civilian volunteers, neither of which had any combat experience.) Considering the ratio of foreigners rebels to Syrian rebels, the "27,000" dead foreign rebels is absolutely absurd.
> 5.) Regime has lost ~2,000 fighters in Idlib/Northern Hama/Sahl al Ghab/Latakia within the last few months (since the Idlib offensive began in late-March.) Casualty figures for Syrian rebels and regime soldiers, militias, etc should be much higher.
> 
> 
> Ah so you cry about one guy (who many are saying was an asshole, I haven't looked into that further). But the people in Douma, Yarmouk (your fake "resistance"), etc. are just "casualties of war."



I also doubt the numbers for the reasons you mention and others but it's hard to know with 100% certainty what is really happening on the ground. A lot of crimes are done when the camera is off and I suspect that many crimes/massacres are yet to be known by the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Very sad news. The savagery of Daesh is well-known across the entire world. Indeed such local people are hard to replace. I still fear that they will destroy Palmyra. They have probably already made a plan in case they will be forced to leave.



This guy was literally a walking encyclopedia and reference book. 50 years of non-stop work! These animals don't differentiate between a military target and any other person. Anyone they find that may not think like them is a legitimate target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

500 said:


> I guess I figured Assad's strategy. He is trading Alawi cannon fodder for TOWs:


One more TOW today against ammo truck:






Probably Assadist strategy makes sense: Iran will always send them new Shia cannon fodder and Russians will send them new tanks. But no one knows how long TOW supplies will continue.

Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Above picture belongs to Rimas Fadei, a high level Iranian Quds force operative (some also claim She was a ruthless Shabiha Assadist) which was killed by glorious brave rebels (who never kill anyone but military targets) in a successful shelling in besieged town of Fua'a yesterday. Congratulations to revolutionaries, Assad has lost an important asset and military commander. (There is also a pic of her dead body which is graphic, so I can't post it here).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yazp

500% accurate map of Syria, latest.




i lost my shit at "free syrian army with every purchase"



500 said:


> One more TOW today against ammo truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Assadist strategy makes sense: Iran will always send them new Shia cannon fodder and Russians will send them new tanks. But no one knows how long TOW supplies will continue.
> 
> Ops



Someone translate what they're saying? This is what I get:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I said your words show what kind of filthy people you are your kind only use insults in debate because that what's they can do best
> 
> Cyrus have nothing to do with you apes your people hated him than claim him as Kurd
> 
> There is no such thing as Kurdistan in Iraq its only in your native Afghanistan and Central Asia there you can find your filthy Kurdistan
> 
> Northern Iraq as Assyrian Akkadian and have no thing to do with you or your useless short history if you have any history





Why don't you ask your Iranian kin whom you bond so much with now because of placing your sandyface along Cyrus to whom he is related to. A sandnigger like yourself or a Kurd. 

You must have been buttfucked badly at the border. I pitty you.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> This guy was literally a walking encyclopedia and reference book. 50 years of non-stop work! *These animals don't differentiate between a military target and any other person. Anyone they find that may not think like them is a legitimate target.*


HAHAHAHA
The very same people you support have been doing this for the last 4 years. But it's okay because they're "secular."


Serpentine said:


> Above picture belongs to Rimas Fadei, a high level Iranian Quds force operative (some also claim She was a ruthless Shabiha Assadist) which was killed by glorious brave rebels (who never kill anyone but military targets) in a successful shelling in besieged town of Fua'a yesterday. Congratulations to revolutionaries, Assad has lost an important asset and military commander. (There is also a pic of her dead body which is graphic, so I can't post it here).


And I can post pictures of thousands of dead Syrian children due to Assad's bombings. But you'll just call them "casualties of war" and "necessary evil" to combat "foreign terrorists."
Stop wasting oxygen.


Yazp said:


> 500% accurate map of Syria, latest.
> View attachment 248728
> 
> i lost my shit at "free syrian army with every purchase"
> 
> 
> 
> Someone translate what they're saying? This is what I get:
> View attachment 248730
> View attachment 248731
> View attachment 248732


Remove the bullshit map.

As for translation:
"Move by yourself, move.
No one help him up, he'll move by himself.
Where are you going? Where?
Someone get the car.
(This part is difficult for me to hear, since everyone is speaking at once and giving different orders to everyone else.)
There is another one, we are looking for him between the olive trees.
Guys, wait up a little. Has anyone entered [into the building] before us?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> Why don't you ask your Iranian kin whom you bond so much with now because of placing your sandyface along Cyrus to whom he is related to. A sandnigger like yourself or a Kurd.
> 
> You must have been buttfucked badly at the border. I pitty you.


No it's you who get phucked by the foreign conqueres for centuries


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Above picture belongs to Rimas Fadei, a high level Iranian Quds force operative (some also claim She was a ruthless Shabiha Assadist) which was killed by glorious brave rebels (who never kill anyone but military targets) in a successful shelling in besieged town of Fua'a yesterday. Congratulations to revolutionaries, Assad has lost an important asset and military commander. (There is also a pic of her dead body which is graphic, so I can't post it here).


Assad and Ayatulas spend billions to hit Israeli kids with rockets and zero to protect own kids from rockets. Here are the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Since I am going on vacation with my family, I will be gone for the next week or so. I will have to commemorate the anniversary of the August 21st Ghouta CW attack (and August 5th Adra CW attack) today. The regime used 140mm and 333mm Soviet and Iranian rockets respectively versus rebel held Eastern Ghouta. Sarin was the agent delivered, and 1,400+ people died in these attacks, the vast majority of whom were civilians. Assad had the guts to attack on the *same day UN inspectors arrived*, and by that time had crossed Obama's "red line" multiple times over. Yet to this day he is still not punished for it.

Now Assadists will say that rebels bombed themselves. Rebels have never been sighted with the 140mm or 333mm rockets for Sarin, which due to their sheer size would be difficult to hide. Assad also crossed the "red line" multiple times over with Chlorine, which so far has only been delivered through the use of barrel bombs, which can only be dropped from helicopters. So, unless somehow rebels bombed themselves with rockets they never had or with helicopters they could operate, Assad has been using CW throughout this war, crossing Obama's "red line." This president has some of the crappiest foreign policy on the planet, especially with the Iran deal, allowing Iran to inspect it's own Nuclear sites. But that's a topic for another thread.
Evidence for Assad's usage of CW:




bellingcat - Updated Google Earth Imagery from August 24th 2013 Reveals More Details About The August 21st Sarin Attack
bellingcat - Reviewing the Sarin Attacks: The Chemical Trail from 8/21 to the end of the year.

In other news, rebels on the Ghab plains lured Assad's armor, ammunition, and fuel convoys into TOW killzones. So far at least 6 tanks, 2 ammunition trucks, and 1 fuel truck have been destroyed.

In southern Syria, 2 rockets were launched at Israel (such "resistance"), to which Israel retaliated with more bombing of Brigade 90, which killed 15 regime troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

IRAM "Volcano" rockets used by Assadists during chemical attack of Ghouta:



















First months they hided that they posses these kind of rockets, but when they realized that no one gives a damn they started openly and proudly pose with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Rest in peace to all of Syria's victims. 

I don't think it matters wether they died in chemical weapons attacks or torture prisons or barrel bomb shelling, each method is worse than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian regime logic: Israel attacks, shell your own people in Douma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

I said I'm not posting any of them, but the following is an exception :

*#Reef Dimashq: A Hizbullah Sectarianist was Killed in Al-Zabadani*




*Name:* Ali Khudhr Al-Lawz
*Nationality:* Lebanese

In case you don't remember, or don't know him at all :

*#Rewind: Hizbullah Sectarianists Talking About Their 'Sunni Brothers'*
- *June*, *2013* | *Al-Qusayr*, *Homs*




*Summary :*
A video which was found on a the cellphone of a *Hizbullah* sectarianist who was killed back in *2013*.
Now his 'brother' has followed him as well. He will get his own *Ka'ba* .

Back in *2006* :




A small piece of an old news paper: "*Due to the hard conditions the brotherly Lebanese families are living as a result of the Zionist aggression. We all call on every capable Syrian family, to host a Lebanese family. Call the following numbers...*"

And in *2011*-*20??* in *Lebanon* :




Halla2 9irna '_ajanib_'...



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634039417334853633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

With out images and visual sense of loss , I think debate is useless as we can't just the tragic loss of Human live in that area just for some political world power game


----------



## 500

Tank captured (3:06):





Another Assadist officer captured:





Gvozdika howitzer annihilated by TOW:





/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

Sending people to narrow valley where both side heights are controlled by rebels was amazing plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sent to hell in Zabadani.. 







500 said:


>


I hope they take special care of him, I wish I was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dino

^ that hezballah dog wanted to kill every sunni dog as he put and take over mecca. Lol, enjoy your time in your grave ya najis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Lol



Dino said:


> ^ that hezballah dog wanted to kill every sunni dog as he put and take over mecca. Lol, enjoy your time in your grave ya najis


He was among the very few whom Taqqiya failed them and revealed their real faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Al-Kurdi said:


> A sandnigger like yourself or a Kurd.



racist


----------



## Ahmed Jo

I'll just leave this here.. Division 30 "54 fighters" 

اول زيارة الى الفرقة 30 المدربة من قبل التحالف بعد هجوم النصرة عليها | الآن

If you can't understand Arabic it's no use watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634808840958177281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#Homs: Da'ish Demolished the 1500-Year-Old Mar Elian Monastery in Al-Qaryatain*




Cursed is your dirty soul, *Ibraheem Al-Badri*.

This is the *Islamic State* during the *Rashidun Caliphate* :




It's been there when they liberated *Al-Sham*.
Maybe the caliph *Umar* (ra) was another '_apostate_' .
He didn't even vandalize the *Church of the Holy Sepulchre*, he prayed in its courtyard so as not to set a precedent and thereby endanger its status as a *Christian *site. Later, Muslims built a mosque in the place where he prayed. How many mosques did *Al-Badri* build ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Reef Dimashq: Some Hizbullah Stooges Who were Killed a While Ago in Al-Zabadani*




*Names:* Muhammad Jawdat, Sulaiman Hasan and Ahmad Husain
*Nationality:* Lebanese
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: Two Foreign 'Advisers' were Killed in Syria*




*Names:* Husain Ibraheemi and Ali Husaini
*Nationality:* Afghans

*1.* Pretend to be sad.
*2.* Celebrate their death.
*3.* Do the Rain Dance.
*4.* Congratulations!, you have just '_resisted_' the *Zionists*.

*Source (Farsi):* Mashriq News
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile in *Al-Zabadani* :

*#Reef Dimashq: Hizbullah is Calling Sahib Al-Zaman For Help*




For more than *4* years they have been calling *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) for help, but to no avail. Therefore, they are now calling *Sahib Al-Zaman*.
This means she doesn't want to help them, she doesn't buy the lunatic '_resistance_'.
Let's hope that *Sahib Al-Zaman* ignores them too .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Granny shows off some fireworks - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634039417334853633



This is what _didn't happen_ in Iran. Foreign fighters _didn't _come from all around the world, funded by neighboring countries, given money and arms, to destroy the Iranian government to establish an Islamic Caliphate for Iranians & non-Iranians alike.

Iran's revolution was 100% homegrown, with no outside support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> I said I'm not posting any of them, but the following is an exception :
> 
> *#Reef Dimashq: A Hizbullah Sectarianist was Killed in Al-Zabadani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Ali Khudhr Al-Lawz
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> 
> In case you don't remember, or don't know him at all :
> 
> *#Rewind: Hizbullah Sectarianists Talking About Their 'Sunni Brothers'*
> - *June*, *2013* | *Al-Qusayr*, *Homs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> A video which was found on a the cellphone of a *Hizbullah* sectarianist who was killed back in *2013*.
> Now his 'brother' has followed him as well. He will get his own *Ka'ba* .
> 
> Back in *2006* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small piece of an old news paper: "*Due to the hard conditions the brotherly Lebanese families are living as a result of the Zionist aggression. We all call on every capable Syrian family, to host a Lebanese family. Call the following numbers...*"
> 
> And in *2011*-*20??* in *Lebanon* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halla2 9irna '_ajanib_'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لعن الله روحه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

just to remind who is sending more Foreign troops there.
you can blame Iran, some afghans and some others but then don't forget the legions of salafis ...

just a remind (and the source is rebel, not regime in Syria .. guys it says a lot


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> *#Homs: Da'ish Demolished the 1500-Year-Old Mar Elian Monastery in Al-Qaryatain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cursed is your dirty soul, *Ibraheem Al-Badri*.
> 
> This is the *Islamic State* during the *Rashidun Caliphate* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been there when they liberated *Al-Sham*.
> Maybe the caliph *Umar* (ra) was another '_apostate_' .
> He didn't even vandalize the *Church of the Holy Sepulchre*, he prayed in its courtyard so as not to set a precedent and thereby endanger its status as a *Christian *site. Later, Muslims built a mosque in the place where he prayed. How many mosques did *Al-Badri* build ?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Reef Dimashq: Some Hizbullah Stooges Who were Killed a While Ago in Al-Zabadani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names:* Muhammad Jawdat, Sulaiman Hasan and Ahmad Husain
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Iran: Two Foreign 'Advisers' were Killed in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names:* Husain Ibraheemi and Ali Husaini
> *Nationality:* Afghans
> 
> *1.* Pretend to be sad.
> *2.* Celebrate their death.
> *3.* Do the Rain Dance.
> *4.* Congratulations!, you have just '_resisted_' the *Zionists*.
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Mashriq News
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meanwhile in *Al-Zabadani* :
> 
> *#Reef Dimashq: Hizbullah is Calling Sahib Al-Zaman For Help*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more than *4* years they have been calling *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) for help, but to no avail. Therefore, they are now calling *Sahib Al-Zaman*.
> This means she doesn't want to help them, she doesn't buy the lunatic '_resistance_'.
> Let's hope that *Sahib Al-Zaman* ignores them too .


! يارب جنبنا البلاء والفتنة،وطهرنا من الدنس والجهل​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> This is what _didn't happen_ in Iran. Foreign fighters _didn't _come from all around the world, funded by neighboring countries, given money and arms, to destroy the Iranian government to establish an Islamic Caliphate for Iranians & non-Iranians alike.
> 
> Iran's revolution was 100% homegrown, with no outside support.


Up until early 2014, so was the Syrian Revolution. Enough lies please. And remember that Iran's revolution was also hijacked by crazy theocrats, and now they rule the country with the the support of people like you.


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> Up until early 2014, so was the Syrian Revolution. Enough lies please. And remember that Iran's revolution was also hijacked by crazy theocrats, and now they rule the country with the the support of people like you.


that is true . even theocrats who were fine persons ... disappeared and let the ultra lead the country.
with the help of war and stupid group like MeK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Russia denies sending MiG-31s to Syria.

Russia supplies Syria with weapons, to put squeeze on US over Assad - English pravda.ru


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> Up until early 2014, so was the Syrian Revolution. Enough lies please. And remember that Iran's revolution was also hijacked by crazy theocrats, and now they rule the country with the the support of people like you.



Foreign funding was provided to the rebels very early on. Have we already forgotten Qatar's financial support that run into *billions* at the very early phase of the crisis?

This was in 2012,

JEDDAH, Saudi Arabia (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia and Qatar are paying salaries to rebel forces fighting in the Syrian revolt against President Bashar al-Assad, an Arab diplomat said on Saturday.

*"The payment has been going on for months and the agreement was made on April 2 by Saudi Arabia and Qatar, with logistical organization from Turkey where some Free Syrian Army factions are based," said the source, who requested anonymity.*

This is also from The Guardian in 2012,

_In recent weeks more information has emerged as to who is helping the rebel forces, how they are helping and the depth of the assistance provided. Time and again the same three countries are named: Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia._

This is November, 2011,

_Syrian dissidents held secret talks Nov. 25 with Libya’s new authorities and Turkish authorities in Istanbul with the aim of securing weapons and money for their insurgency against Damascus, the Daily Telegraph has reported.

Syrian opposition group requested “assistance” from the Libyan representatives and were offered arms, and potentially volunteers, during the meeting, the daily reported Nov. 25.

“There is something being planned to send weapons and even Libyan fighters to Syria,” a Libyan source said on condition of anonymity. “There is a military intervention on the way. Within a few weeks you will see.”_


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> Foreign funding was provided to the rebels very early on. Have we already forgotten Qatar's financial support that run into *billions* at the very early phase of the crisis?
> 
> This was in 2012,
> 
> JEDDAH, Saudi Arabia (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia and Qatar are paying salaries to rebel forces fighting in the Syrian revolt against President Bashar al-Assad, an Arab diplomat said on Saturday.
> 
> *"The payment has been going on for months and the agreement was made on April 2 by Saudi Arabia and Qatar, with logistical organization from Turkey where some Free Syrian Army factions are based," said the source, who requested anonymity.*
> 
> This is also from The Guardian in 2012,
> 
> _In recent weeks more information has emerged as to who is helping the rebel forces, how they are helping and the depth of the assistance provided. Time and again the same three countries are named: Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia._
> 
> This is November, 2011,
> 
> _Syrian dissidents held secret talks Nov. 25 with Libya’s new authorities and Turkish authorities in Istanbul with the aim of securing weapons and money for their insurgency against Damascus, the Daily Telegraph has reported.
> 
> Syrian opposition group requested “assistance” from the Libyan representatives and were offered arms, and potentially volunteers, during the meeting, the daily reported Nov. 25.
> 
> “There is something being planned to send weapons and even Libyan fighters to Syria,” a Libyan source said on condition of anonymity. “There is a military intervention on the way. Within a few weeks you will see.”_


I don't know about the second piece but I'd say Saudi and Qatari funding early on is akin to Iranian funding of Hamas (now ended), simply because they share a common foe or rival. But Saudis and even Qataris didn't have much control over them at all. Even now, rebel sponsors have little control over any given group of rebels. 

The point is, it was in fact a completely Syrian rebellion from early on. They took up weapons when they saw no other option and it spiraled down from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Antaréss

Two days ago :*

#Reef Dimashq: Douma Has Declared Itself a UN Disaster Zone*




A town outside *Damascus* that this week endured one of the deadliest air raids in the *Syrian* civil war has declared itself a disaster zone, and called for measures to save civilians from a government-orchestrated siege that has lasted more than two years.

Opposition-held *Douma*, a few miles from the centre of *Damascus*, was hit by government aircraft bombing raids on its main market and other civilian targets on Sunday that left *more than 100 dead* and *500 injured* in a town already suffering food and medical shortages.

- *Read more at:* The Guardian
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is the *Civil Defence* statement (Arabic) :




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Reef Dimashq: And the 'Resistance' Continues...*
- *August 22*, *2015*








At least *25* victims including *6* children and *4* women died in government warplanes missiles fired on *Douma* in *Reef Dimashq *along with government artillery shelling.

*إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*

Then the '_resisters_' come and say: *Why do most people flee the rebel-held areas ?*
For the fruits of '_resistance_', check out this hashtag (*graphic*): *#**دماء_دوما_لن_تسامحكم*

*Source:* SNHR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Saif al-Arab said:


> ! يارب جنبنا البلاء والفتنة،وطهرنا من الدنس والجهل


*آمــيــن*


Saif al-Arab said:


> Military.Ir. A very believable source.


I found these :
اعتداءات تطال صحفيين خلال التظاهرات في ثلاث محافظات
مرصد الحريات الصحفية يدين الاعتداء الذي تعرض له الزميل زيد الفتلاوي

You just open the links :
*1.* It wasn't only *Al-Baghdadiya* (but some more like *Al-Rasheed*).
*2.* They *never told anyone to say anything*. They were there to cover the demonstrations.
*3.* The photos posted in the *Iraqi thread* are true, but the texts were added by someone else.
*4.* Are there no pro-*Nouri *militias in *Iraq* ?? It says *ANONYMOUS* people attacked them.
*5.* The sources say they stole the memory cards of their cameras (*why ?*).
*6.* Why didn't people attack them from the start, *but **after they had broadcasted the anti-Iran chants* ?

@Saif al-Arab, *لبنان* صارلن شي أكتر من شهر وما خلصوا من أزمة النفايات ، وهلق تحولت لمظاهرات

@Malik Alashter, I don't see what's sectarian about it...
Could you please tell me how to make sure there were *Ba'thists* over there ?, because I don't think *Ba'thists* can play freely with pro-*Nouri *militias roaming *Baghdad *.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

What are they shelling Douma with? Volcanoes?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Please mention siege of more than 50000 mostly civilian Shias in Fu'ah , Kafraya , Nuble and Zahra who have been threatened to be slaughtered by Nusra Front to last one despite being attacked by mortar and canon every day which has resulted in death of many civilians with confirmed reports and pictures .

You call Assad a bad person ? Ok , I agree with you but even this dictator has neither blocked water and food supplies to bedieged areas nor has he blocked the ways out for civilians under siege but in mentioned Shia cities the so called revolutionists have the goal of eradication of people .


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Antaréss said:


> *لبنان* صارلن شي أكتر من شهر وما خلصوا من أزمة النفايات ، وهلق تحولت لمظاهرات


Do you think we should start a thread titled "Lebanese Events"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SiLent crY said:


> Please mention siege of more than 50000 mostly civilian Shias in Fu'ah , Kafraya , Nuble and Zahra who have been threatened to be slaughtered by Nusra Front to last one despite being attacked by mortar and canon every day which has resulted in death of many civilians with confirmed reports and pictures .
> 
> You call Assad a bad person ? Ok , I agree with you but even this dictator has neither blocked water and food supplies to bedieged areas nor has he blocked the ways out for civilians under siege but in mentioned Shia cities the so called revolutionists have the goal of eradication of people .



Do you seriously believe that the Syrian opposition (Daesh and Al-Nusra excluded) want to "exterminate" the Alawi population of Syria? The only people who are getting exterminated are the Syrian Sunni Arabs while the Alawi Arabs of Latakia etc. are living with no war around them basically. Their only burden is losing their sons in the war all the time.

Also I don't understand one thing. Until not long ago the clergy in Iran considered Alawis as heretics.

In any case it is a sad situation but what about all the rest of Syria where no Shias (read Alawis) live? What about the civilians in Raqqah caught between Daesh and the regime? Many civilians have lost their lives in bombardments in Raqqah and Mosul and nobody thinks about them almost. It's like they don't exist.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Do you think we should start a thread titled "Lebanese Events"?



That would be a good idea. We have a Lebanese brother @Halimi . He should create it IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Antaréss said:


> Two days ago :
> 
> *#Reef Dimashq: Douma Has Declared Itself a UN Disaster Zone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A town outside *Damascus* that this week endured one of the deadliest air raids in the *Syrian* civil war has declared itself a disaster zone, and called for measures to save civilians from a government-orchestrated siege that has lasted more than two years.
> 
> Opposition-held *Douma*, a few miles from the centre of *Damascus*, was hit by government aircraft bombing raids on its main market and other civilian targets on Sunday that left *more than 100 dead* and *500 injured* in a town already suffering food and medical shortages.
> 
> - *Read more at:* The Guardian
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This is the *Civil Defence* statement (Arabic) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Reef Dimashq: And the 'Resistance' Continues...*
> - *August 22*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least *25* victims including *6* children and *4* women died in government warplanes missiles fired on *Douma* in *Reef Dimashq *along with government artillery shelling.
> 
> *إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*
> 
> Then the '_resisters_' come and say: *Why do most people flee the rebel-held areas ?*
> For the fruits of '_resistance_', check out this hashtag (*graphic*): *#دماء_دوما_لن_تسامحكم*
> 
> *Source:* SNHR
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *آمــيــن*
> I found these :
> اعتداءات تطال صحفيين خلال التظاهرات في ثلاث محافظات
> مرصد الحريات الصحفية يدين الاعتداء الذي تعرض له الزميل زيد الفتلاوي
> 
> You just open the links :
> *1.* It wasn't only *Al-Baghdadiya* (but some more like *Al-Rasheed*).
> *2.* They *never told anyone to say anything*. They were there to cover the demonstrations.
> *3.* The photos posted in the *Iraqi thread* are true, but the texts were added by someone else.
> *4.* Are there no pro-*Nouri *militias in *Iraq* ?? It says *ANONYMOUS* people attacked them.
> *5.* The sources say they stole the memory cards of their cameras (*why ?*).
> *6.* Why didn't people attack them from the start, *but **after they had broadcasted the anti-Iran chants* ?
> 
> @Saif al-Arab, *لبنان* صارلن شي أكتر من شهر وما خلصوا من أزمة النفايات ، وهلق تحولت لمظاهرات
> 
> @Malik Alashter, I don't see what's sectarian about it...
> Could you please tell me how to make sure there were *Ba'thists* over there ?, because I don't think *Ba'thists* can play freely with pro-*Nouri *militias roaming *Baghdad *.


Then you don't know nothing about the situation in Iraq sir baathist are in the government in the house of reps in the army in the media they are every where.

Second few weeks baathist and their takfirees commintted a massacre in the city of Khan Saadmore than one hundreds soul lost.

few days ago in Houider more than 50+ lost their life few days ago more than 50+ in Sadr city lost their life to you tha'ts just fine remember Allah know how to justify.

I highly doubt the SAA did that but I'm sure the Takfirees did it.

Let me tell you this every one knows that takfirees announce it every day they want to wipe the shiite of the face of the planet you are as takfirees supporters will be cursed along the history.


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> You call Assad a bad person ? Ok , I agree with you but even this dictator has neither blocked water and food supplies to bedieged areas nor has he blocked the ways out for civilians under siege but in mentioned Shia cities the so called revolutionists have the goal of eradication of people .


You must be kidding. Assad did and keeps blocking supplies to besieged areas. Hundreds died of starvation.

As for Shia cities, no one is starving there since they get constant supplies from helicopters and Kurds (in case of Nubl and Zahra). In fact every helicopter with food for Fua means two barrel bombs less on Douma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

The SiLent crY said:


> Please mention siege of more than 50000 mostly civilian Shias in Fu'ah , Kafraya , Nuble and Zahra who have been threatened to be slaughtered by Nusra Front to last one despite being attacked by mortar and canon every day




Has Abbas brigade returned from Iraq to defend the Shia towns from Qaeda?

Plus, I think Iran should deploy a large force to defend Shia towns.


----------



## Dragi

soldier of Putin said:


> Russia denies sending MiG-31s to Syria.
> 
> Russia supplies Syria with weapons, to put squeeze on US over Assad - English pravda.ru


maybe they don't need MIG interceptors if the Israeli's continue to violate Syrian Airspace, claims of downing an F16 and 2 Helicopters.

Syrian Army shoots down Israel’s intruding fighter jet and two helicopters ~ [Report] | the real SyrianFreePress Network


----------



## Styx

draganm said:


> maybe they don't need MIG interceptors if the Israeli's continue to violate Syrian Airspace, claims of downing an F16 and 2 Helicopters.
> 
> Syrian Army shoots down Israel’s intruding fighter jet and two helicopters ~ [Report] | the real SyrianFreePress Network


hmm, googled and all I found was some unreliable sources like veterans today etc

Syrian Army Shoots Down Israeli Fighter Jet over Quneitra | Veterans Today

Syria Shoots Down Israeli F-16 and Choppers | The Ugly Truth

Sources confirm that an israeli F-16 of... - Syrian Air Force | Facebook

@500 any truth to this ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Saif al-Arab said:


> Do you seriously believe that the Syrian opposition (Daesh and Al-Nusra excluded) want to "exterminate" the Alawi population of Syria? The only people who are getting exterminated are the Syrian Sunni Arabs while the Alawi Arabs of Latakia etc. are living with no war around them basically. Their only burden is losing their sons in the war all the time.
> 
> Also I don't understand one thing. Until not long ago the clergy in Iran considered Alawis as heretics.
> 
> In any case it is a sad situation but what about all the rest of Syria where no Shias (read Alawis) live? What about the civilians in Raqqah caught between Daesh and the regime? Many civilians have lost their lives in bombardments in Raqqah and Mosul and nobody thinks about them almost. It's like they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea. We have a Lebanese brother @Halimi . He should create it IMO.



Watch how the army of conquest moderates treated the captured Syrian Army soldier after taking Jisr Al Shughur .

They didn't let the man speak and asked this question " Are you Alawi or Sunni ? , The man said Alawi and was shot dead in a second "

I believe you have already seen the 8 year old kid singing the song of Killing and beheading Shias surrounded by the revolutionists .

There are other good examples as well like the massacre of minority Shias around Deir Ez Zur in 2012 .

Its just a matter of time for me to line too many evidence of oppressing Shias in Syria .



500 said:


> You must be kidding. Assad did and keeps blocking supplies to besieged areas. Hundreds died of starvation.
> 
> As for Shia cities, no one is starving there since they get constant supplies from helicopters and Kurds (in case of Nubl and Zahra). In fact every helicopter with food for Fua means two barrel bombs less on Douma.



Assad has given civilians a way out but they prefer to stay in war zone or they are forced to stay by Aloush gangs while Fu'ah and Kafraya have no way to be evacuated and even the negotiations for evacuating them failed .

Regarding Nuble and Zahra , Its only a chance not a favor otherwise they could have a situation similar to Fu'ah and Kafraya where at least 20000 people are supplied with limited food coming from chopters .


Syria's problem is not going to be solved in war but through politics and the best way which Iran supports in both Syria and Yemen is a democratic election under UN control in which members of all political parties including Assad take part to let only Syrians decide for their future but I'm sure this is going to be rejected by Saudis and the rest of their allies the same way it happened in Yemen .



soldier of Putin said:


> Has Abbas brigade returned from Iraq to defend the Shia towns from Qaeda?
> 
> Plus, I think Iran should deploy a large force to defend Shia towns.




There were Iraqi forces in Aleppo a while ago , Not sure about their presence in other fronts .


Regarding Shia towns , Fu'ah and Kafraya have no way to send forces but in Aleppo things can change however we should consider local defenders who are pretty good probably trained by Hezbollah .


----------



## 500

Geralt said:


> hmm, googled and all I found was some unreliable sources like veterans today etc
> 
> Syrian Army Shoots Down Israeli Fighter Jet over Quneitra | Veterans Today
> 
> Syria Shoots Down Israeli F-16 and Choppers | The Ugly Truth
> 
> Sources confirm that an israeli F-16 of... - Syrian Air Force | Facebook
> 
> @500 any truth to this ?


Total crap. Even Assad's mouthpiece dont say that nonsense:

Al-Masdar News



The SiLent crY said:


> Assad has given civilians a way out but they prefer to stay in war zone


Towns starved in Ghouta are not a war zone. And even if they are Assad has no any right to starve them. Basically u are saying that Assad ethnically cleansing through barrel bombs and starvation. And then u also blame the victim.



> while Fu'ah and Kafraya have no way to be evacuated and even the negotiations for evacuating them failed .


Thats because Assadists want ethnically cleanse Zabadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Towns starved in Ghouta are not a war zone. And even if they are Assad has no any right to starve them. Basically u are saying that Assad ethnically cleansing through barrel bombs and starvation. And then u also blame the victim.



You guys have done 1000 times worse for Palestinians for doing much less.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> You guys have done 1000 times worse for Palestinians for doing much less.


Again rubbish. Israel allows passage of all humanitarian needs, 100 truckloads go from Israel to Gaza on daily basis (not talking that border between Israel and Egypt is not controlled by Israel at all).


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Towns starved in Ghouta are not a war zone. And even if they are Assad has no any right to starve them. Basically u are saying that Assad ethnically cleansing through barrel bombs and starvation. And then u also blame the victim.
> 
> 
> Thats because Assadists want ethnically cleanse Zabadani.



In fact the towns are because those terrorists made them war zone by launching attacks against Damascus Airport , Shia shrine in neighboring districts plus using blind mortars and rockets on civilians .

They could make a deal with the government like other districts such as Barzah to end the war and live in peace but the Turkish backed Aloush is dreaming to take Damascus .

Zabadani is just an excuse to justify slaughtering Shias otherwise they would have accepted the deal .


----------



## Hussein

I didn't read the news here but this news is clearly showing how Assad clan should kicked off from Syria .

An Assad member of clan/family killed an army officer (alawi) in front of his children eyes. Just because he didn't let him pass with his car . 
Regime said they would arrest him. The guy came and said a fake story of officer insulting army and some stuff.
They decided he would be let free .


----------



## Dragi

500 said:


> Total crap. Even Assad's mouthpiece dont say that nonsense:
> 
> Al-Masdar News


that web-site claims it was a large drone. What does Israel say?


----------



## soldier of Putin




----------



## 500

draganm said:


> that web-site claims it was a large drone. What does Israel say?


If it was true there would be pics  Nope nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

bad Assadists received brand new BTR-82A tanks from uncle Putin


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> I didn't read the news here but this news is clearly showing how Assad clan should kicked off from Syria .
> 
> An Assad member of clan/family killed an army officer (alawi) in front of his children eyes. Just because he didn't let him pass with his car .
> Regime said they would arrest him. The guy came and said a fake story of officer insulting army and some stuff.
> They decided he would be let free .



Whats the source that they set him free? I did a search and couldn't find anything. You might be right and news might be too fresh to be reporter, but a source would be helpful.


----------



## Antaréss

*Da'ish* has destroyed the *Baal Shamin* temple in *Palmyra*, which dates back to *17 A.D.* (no visual proof yet).

By the way, I just realized there was something wrong with the subtitles of the sectarian *Hizbullah* video, watch it here in case you missed it (*literal translation*) :
*#Rewind: Hizbullah Sectarianists Talking About Their 'Sunni Brothers'*
- *June*, *2013* *|* *Al-Qusayr*, *Homs*





He used to train the *Shabbeeha* :




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ahmed Jo said:


> Do you think we should start a thread titled "Lebanese Events"?


That will be better than "*Lebanese Civil War - Round 2*" or "*Lebanese War Against Terrorism*".
The situation doesn't bode well, some people are even demanding the government to resign while others are trying to make it violent and if they don't fix this soon they'll be thrown back to pre-*1989* (*Al-Ta'if Agreement*) and I say farewell to the region.


Malik Alashter said:


> few days ago in Houider more than 50+ lost their life few days ago more than 50+ in Sadr city lost their life to you tha'ts just fine remember Allah know how to justify.


I've read about *Al-Aaimmah Bridge Stampede* when terrorists killed *+950* *Shiite* civilians in *Baghdad *and...


> People dived in from both ends of the bridge trying to help those drowning in the river. On the *Sunni* side, calls went out from the loudspeakers of local Mosques to help those in trouble. One teenager, *Othman Abdul Hafez*, a *Sunni Arab* from the other side of the bridge, *drowned as he rescued people in the water*, *succumbing to exhaustion*; he was later praised as a "*martyr*" by *Iraqi* politicians.
> 
> 2005 Al-Aaimmah bridge stampede - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Just like the *Lebanese *ones, *Iraqi Shiites* are thankless and also believe they are the only humans who have necks.


Malik Alashter said:


> I highly doubt the SAA did that but I'm sure the Takfirees did it.


And I highly doubt you read or even looked at the pics I posted .


Malik Alashter said:


> Let me tell you this every one knows that takfirees announce it every day they want to wipe the shiite of the face of the planet


True. But that's not the rebels.


Malik Alashter said:


> you are as takfirees supporters...


No, I'm not a supporter of *Takfeeris*.
What about the *Shiites* of *Ameer Al-Mu'mineen* (as) who fled *Northern Iraq* and gave it to *Da'ish* ?
Aren't they supporters of *Takfeeris *?


Malik Alashter said:


> ...will be cursed along the history.


Yes, thanks. I appreciate it.
But what about the defenders of the *Lost Shrine* ?
What if *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) asks them about the location of that shrine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Antaréss said:


> *Da'ish* has destroyed the *Baal Shamin* temple in *Palmyra*, which dates back to *17 A.D.* (no visual proof yet).
> 
> By the way, I just realized there was something wrong with the subtitles of the sectarian *Hizbullah* video, watch it here in case you missed it (*literal translation*) :
> *#Rewind: Hizbullah Sectarianists Talking About Their 'Sunni Brothers'*
> - *June*, *2013* *|* *Al-Qusayr*, *Homs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used to train the *Shabbeeha* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------That will be better than "*Lebanese Civil War - Round 2*" or "*Lebanese War Against Terrorism*".
> The situation doesn't bode well, some people are even demanding the government to resign while others are trying to make it violent and if they don't fix this soon they'll be thrown back to pre-*1989* (*Al-Ta'if Agreement*) and I say farewell to the region.
> I've read about *Al-Aaimmah Bridge Stampede* when terrorists killed *+950* *Shiite* civilians in *Baghdad *and...Just like the *Lebanese *ones, *Iraqi Shiites* are thankless and also believe they are the only humans who have necks.
> And I highly doubt you read or even looked at the pics I posted .
> True. But that's not the rebels.
> No, I'm not a supporter of *Takfeeris*.
> What about the *Shiites* of *Ameer Al-Mu'mineen* (as) who fled *Northern Iraq* and gave it to *Da'ish* ?
> Aren't they supporters of *Takfeeris *?
> Yes, thanks. I appreciate it.
> But what about the defenders of the *Lost Shrine* ?
> What if *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) asks them about the location of that shrine ?


Ok, first video i highly doubt that shiite. Shiite are discipline and they don't ave that kind of hostility.

We are the thankless!!!???? we appreciate that one person who dyed trying to save some people if that incedent was real.

I did looked at them, not like you and your kind who don't.

Shiite don't run like that they are not sunnis they are shiite of Ahlulbayt the one who run and gave his weapons are Sunnis from both Kurds and Arab the rest 30% shiite they got orders to withdrew to better positions.

Now I don't know what are you talking about seriously what a lost shrine all the shrine of Ahlulbayt authenticated and we know them well.

History will for sure will expose you sunnis as traitors and Allah will punish for that no doubt.


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> What about the *Shiites* of *Ameer Al-Mu'mineen* (as) who fled *Northern Iraq* and gave it to *Da'ish* ?



Actually no, you are completely wrong. Those who fled were mostly Sunnis, since most recruits serve near their own areas and also I don't blame them either, since 5th columns and traitor generals in body of Iraqi army ordered them to retreat.

Those commanders would be executed in public to become a lesson for all traitors.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> يخرب حريشك يا زلمة كل خرا


Shut up wlak


----------



## Falcon29

U.S., Turkey to launch 'comprehensive' anti-Islamic State operation| Reuters

...

Turkey keeps saying this but US comes out and denies such agreements...what's the deal here?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> U.S., Turkey to launch 'comprehensive' anti-Islamic State operation| Reuters
> 
> ...
> 
> Turkey keeps saying this but US comes out and denies such agreements...what's the deal here?


Turkey wants ahrar ash sham to basically rule the safe zone while U.S. considers this idea a non-starter because of ahrar ties to alqaeda and praising of alqaeda leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Ahmed Jo said:


> Turkey wants ahrar ash sham to basically rule the safe zone while U.S. considers this idea a non-starter because of ahrar ties to alqaeda and praising of alqaeda leader.




Is Ahrar al Sham a part of Qaeda like Nusra is?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

soldier of Putin said:


> Is Ahrar al Sham a part of Qaeda like Nusra is?


No, but they make the U.S. nervous because of strong possibility they could turn into another nusra, at least from their perspective.


----------



## Yazp

I decided to look into the Sarin gas attacks which our friend here, @Dr.Thrax has been talking about.
Allegedly, here is the rocket.






Here's the rocket on the ground:




Here is a prototype American M130 SLUFAE rocket, used to clear mines from a close distance using Fuel-Air explosives.
It's maximum range is only a hundred and fifty meters.









I'm sure as hell that nobody should be using FAE Bombs in civilian areas, but calling an FAE bomb which failed to detonate, a chemical attack is rather weird.
My only question is how they managed to make a rocket which has the range of a hundred and fifty meters, have very poor stabilization and a very heavy payload, 87 kilograms to be exact, fly a few kilometers into rebel territory?
Also to note, on the day of the attack, government controlled areas were attacked by the same "sarin gas" rockets.

Anyone want to clear this up for me?


----------



## 500

Yazp said:


> I decided to look into the Sarin gas attacks which our friend here, @Dr.Thrax has been talking about.
> Allegedly, here is the rocket.
> View attachment 250064
> 
> 
> Here's the rocket on the ground:
> View attachment 250065
> 
> Here is a prototype American M130 SLUFAE rocket, used to clear mines from a close distance using Fuel-Air explosives.
> It's maximum range is only a hundred and fifty meters.
> View attachment 250069
> 
> View attachment 250068
> 
> 
> I'm sure as hell that nobody should be using FAE Bombs in civilian areas, but calling an FAE bomb which failed to detonate, a chemical attack is rather weird.
> My only question is how they managed to make a rocket which has the range of a hundred and fifty meters, have very poor stabilization and a very heavy payload, 87 kilograms to be exact, fly a few kilometers into rebel territory?
> Also to note, on the day of the attack, government controlled areas were attacked by the same "sarin gas" rockets.
> 
> Anyone want to clear this up for me?


* American M130 and Syrian Burkan rockets are completely different. Syrian uses Grad/Uragan motor and thus can fly several kms with ease.
* Chemical traces in Burkan were detected by UN team so its established fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> * American M130 and Syrian Burkan rockets are completely different. Syrian uses Grad/Uragan motor and thus can fly several kms with ease.


The "Burkan" rocket is self produced, Syrian? I understand the motor part, but the stabilizing fins are too small to guide it with proper accuracy. Plus, considering the weight on the front and the length of the rocket, wouldn't the rocket begin to face downwards, regardless of the thrust?



500 said:


> UN team so its established fact.


Don't you have any more... Convincing evidence? The UN doesn't have a very good credibility history.
Also, what about the rockets which fell into the Asad's backyard?

One more thing to add, how come the impact crater of a 87 kilogram warhead, moving at several m/s is so small?


----------



## Antaréss

The '_resistance_' continues :
*#Reef Dimashq: The Aftermath of an Airstrike on Douma (not graphic)*




*Summary :*
At least *12* victims including *5* children died in government warplanes missiles along with missile launchers’ missiles fired on *Douma* in *Reef Dimashq* in *August 24*, *2015*.

- Around (*1:02*), I hear a man shouting "*Sarah!*". Seems that they killed his daughter.
- Around (*2:11*), a little survivor says "*uncle*, *I want my mother*."

I hope *Douma* survives the *2015*.

*Source:* SNHR
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: A Foreign 'Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Ali Khawri
*Nationality:* Afghan

*Source (Farsi):* Tarood
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Dar'a: More Leaks From the Foreign 'Advisers'*








Foreign *Shiite *'_advisers_', *Afghans* and non-*Afghans*.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: The Statement of Ahrar Al-Sham (August 24th, 2015)*




*Summary :*
- *Ahrar Al-Sham* is an indigenous *Syrian Islamic* movement that originated from the *Syrian* people to defend them, their identity and interests. The movement has confirmed that via its covenant and actions.
- The movement's structure and leadership depends on the *Syrian* people, *and it's not organizationally affiliated with any foreign parties including Al-Qa'ida*.
- The movement aims to use its political-military actions to *enable the Syrian people to choose their fate in a way that complies with their history*, *Muslim identity*, and *social fabric* via a *transparent political process which achieves the goal of the revolution*.
- The movement's main objective is to take down the regime and its institutions will belong to the people.
- The crimes that were committed by *Al-Assad*'s regime, *Iran* and *Hizbullah* including killing, destruction and displacement in the last *5* years have helped categorizing the international community into *countries that support the criminal to commit crimes*, *silent countries that carelessly watch a hundred of thousands being killed and a countries that defend the oppressed and try to lessen the suffering of the innocents*.


Malik Alashter said:


> Shiite don't run like that they are not sunnis they are shiite of Ahlulbayt the one who run and gave his weapons are Sunnis from both Kurds and Arab the rest 30% shiite they got orders to withdrew to better positions.


I'll agree to disagree for now, ya36eek al3afya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Yazp said:


> The "Burkan" rocket is self produced, Syrian? I understand the motor part, but the stabilizing fins are too small to guide it with proper accuracy


There is no need in much accuracy, thats terror weapon.



> Plus, considering the weight on the front and the length of the rocket, wouldn't the rocket begin to face downwards, regardless of the thrust?


No it wont. Here flight simulation, based on Grad motor:











It can fly about 6 km. With improved Grad motor or Uragan motor it can fly much further.



> Also, what about the rockets which fell into the Asad's backyard?


No such rocket ever fell in regime area.



> One more thing to add, how come the impact crater of a 87 kilogram warhead, moving at several m/s is so small?


Its chemical rocket, not HE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> No such rocket ever fell in regime area.


Well, I went through the Wikipedia article before and found:
Khan al-Assal chemical attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


500 said:


> Its chemical rocket, not HE.


It detonates a small HE charge on impact to send out the agent, enough to get rid of the outer shell.
Plus I'm sure a rocket with a combined weight of ~70 kilograms heading to the ground, either with it's own motor, or with the force of gravity (perhaps both) would leave a bigger mark than just barely a 1 foot hole in the ground.



500 said:


> No it wont. Here flight simulation, based on Grad motor:


Thanks for your informative debate!


----------



## bsruzm

Malik Alashter said:


> History will for sure will expose you sunnis as traitors and Allah will punish for that no doubt.


Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

SV-98 sniper rifle from uncle Putin







6P41N Pecheneg-N machine gun equipped with night sight from uncle Putin






Kord heavy machine gun from uncle Putin






NDF received BTR-82A tanks from uncle Putin. BTR-82A entered service in 2013 first saw action in conquest of Crimea last year equipped with night sight, 30 mm auto cannon and co-axial 7.62 mm machine gun, kevlar armor, battlefield management system.


----------



## 500

Yazp said:


> Well, I went through the Wikipedia article before and found:
> Khan al-Assal chemical attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No Burkan rockets were used in this attack.



> It detonates a small HE charge on impact to send out the agent, enough to get rid of the outer shell.
> Plus I'm sure a rocket with a combined weight of ~70 kilograms heading to the ground, either with it's own motor, or with the force of gravity (perhaps both) would leave a bigger mark than just barely a 1 foot hole in the ground.


There is no any reason for big crate. Here imacts of supersonic Uragan rocket that did not explode:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> Actually no, you are completely wrong. Those who fled were mostly Sunnis, since most recruits serve near their own areas and also I don't blame them either, since 5th columns and traitor generals in body of Iraqi army ordered them to retreat.
> 
> Those commanders would be executed in public to become a lesson for all traitors.



Or those commanders were actually ISIS sympathizers or moles ? Since most of ISIS leadership is Ex-Iraqi republican guards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Bratva said:


> Since most of ISIS leadership is Ex-Iraqi republican guards




That's not correct. ISIS is mainly folks who are NOT Iraqis or Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

ISIS are western-trained terrorists.


----------



## 500

soldier of Putin said:


> That's not correct. ISIS is mainly folks who are NOT Iraqis or Syrians.


They are.

Assadists again on run:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

500 said:


> They are.
> 
> Assadists again on run:


Wow you seem to be so happy supporting isis, is israel also a backer of isis?


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> No Burkan rockets were used in this attack.


But chem weapons fell, right?
Who did that then?


----------



## soldier of Putin

500 said:


> They are.




No they are not. Sunni Arabs are only 15% in Iraq. They do not have the manpower to fight the Iraqi army and paramilitaries. They are definitely NOT from Iraq and Syria.


----------



## 500

Yazp said:


> But chem weapons fell, right?
> Who did that then?


Its unclear who made it. Basically it was just one small chemical shell. Either very lucky shot of captured shell, or work accident. It has nothing to do with Ghouta attack, where massive use of large Burkan rockets was used. Rebels never had not a single such rocket.



soldier of Putin said:


> No they are not. Sunni Arabs are only 15% in Iraq. They do not have the manpower to fight the Iraqi army and paramilitaries. They are definitely NOT from Iraq and Syria.


More than 15%, there is also a large Turkmen population. Plus they have much better commanders and battle experience.


----------



## United

Syrian government no longer controls 83% of the country - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## soldier of Putin

Bad Assadists massacred 247 people in Douma in just 10 days. In retaliation, Douma fired rockets at Damascus and killed 27 people.

Toll of Syrian air strikes near Damascus rises to 247 in 10 days: monitor| Reuters

vid of bad Assadists starting to use ballistic missiles


----------



## Dragi

500 said:


> If it was true there would be pics  Nope nothing happened.


 it will be interesting to see if anything further is revealed. There's a lot of detail to this story which could be true. It's also entirely possible that the Syrian's are keeping it quiet too in order to give Bibi a way out , and not force him to do something even more crazy.


United said:


> Syrian government no longer controls 83% of the country - IHS Jane's 360


 that's not really what the article said is it? It said they have lost 18% of the territory they controlled in January 2015. According to the map, if 50% is "un-populated" , then the Syrian army controls approximately 30% of the rest. It appears to be the most important and significant part though, the part adjoining Lebanon-Hezbollah, and the coast.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

soldier of Putin said:


> No they are not. Sunni Arabs are only 15% in Iraq. They do not have the manpower to fight the Iraqi army and paramilitaries. They are definitely NOT from Iraq and Syria.


But the *leadership *has many ex-Baathists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Ahmed Jo said:


> But the *leadership *has many ex-Baathists.




Maybe. Saddam's hometown Tikrit had been an ISIS stronghold. In fact, Gaddafi's hometown Sirte is an ISIS stronghold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Wed Aug 26, 2015 11:28am EDT
Related: World,  Turkey,  Syria
ANKARA 
Syrian FSA commander dies in attack in southern Turkey| Reuters



A commander from the rebel Free Syrian Army died in a bomb attack on his car in the southern Turkish province of Hatay on Wednesday, a news agency and two insurgent sources said.

The rebel leader was named by all sources as Jamil Raadoun, the commander of Sukour al-Ghab, one of several groups fighting under the FSA banner. Raadoun had survived a similar attack in Turkey in April.

The privately-run Dogan news agency said he died after explosives were detonated on his vehicle.

Two Syrian rebel sources confirmed the death. Residents said the blast outside Raadoun's home in the southeastern town of Antakya, near the Syrian border, shook nearby apartment blocks.

Hatay province Governor Ercan Topaca said the attack might be linked to "a dispute between Syrian opposition groups", state-run Anadolu news agency reported.

Raadoun, who defected from the Syrian army early on in the four-year-old civil war, had been in Turkey for about a year, Topaca said.

Osama Abu Zayd, a spokesman for the FSA, said Raadoun's brigade has fought against both Islamic State group militants in the northern province of Aleppo, and against Syrian government forces in central Idlib and Hama provinces.

"It is one of the brigades which the West classifies as moderate, but did not get training," Abu Zayd said, although he added that it had received military support from countries which oppose President Bashar al-Assad, including anti-tank missiles.

Turkey and the United States are working on plans for joint air strikes in northern Syria in support of FSA rebels, part of an operation to push Islamic State fighters from a strip of territory running along the Turkish border.

Western states, alarmed by the rise of the al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front and Islamic State, have been reluctant to support Islamists in Syria's four-year war, instead backing factions grouped loosely under the banner of the FSA. However, these factions have been increasingly eclipsed by Islamist groups.

A first group of rebels trained in Turkey by U.S. instructors has already deployed to Syria, but some of them were kidnapped within weeks by the Nusra Front.

Diplomatic sources told Reuters last Friday that a second group of rebel fighters trained in Turkey could be deployed to Syria within weeks.

(Reporting by Ece Toksabay and Suleiman Khalidi in Amman; Writing by John Davison in Beirut; Editing by Jonny Hogg and Raissa Kasolowsky)


----------



## Antaréss

*#Hama: Jaysh Al-Fat'h is Still Advancing in Al-Ghab Plain*





*Summary :*
*Hadi Al-Abdullah* is speaking from *Al-Mansoura* village, he says *Jaysh Al-Fat'h* has retaken some villages and will make their way to *Joureen* which is *3* kilometers away from *Khirbat Al-Naqous*.





The following villages were taken by *Jaysh Al-Fat'h* :
- *Tal Wasit*
- *Al-Mansoura*
- *Khirbat Al-Naqous*
- *Al-Qahira*
- *Al-Msheek*
- *Al-Ziyara*

The following villages are still *SAA*-held :
*- Al-Hakoura
- Joureen
- Na'our Joureen*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: An 'Oppressed Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name: *Hashim Shareefi
*Nationality: *Afghan or Iranian (the flag)

*Source (Farsi): *Dana.ir
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Two-days truce has started in *Al-Zabadani *(Reef Dimashq) |* Al-Fou'a* and *Kafrayya* (Idlib).
- *Da'ish* launched an ape-attack on *Mari'* (Aleppo).
- Rebels are clashing with the regime forces in *Bashkoy *(Aleppo).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 26, 2015 





Afghan resident Mohammad Shafi Karimi (centre) poses for a photograph with friends in Ghazni before leaving to fight in Syria, where he was killed. The fate of two brothers from Kabul, one grievously wounded, the other killed fighting in Syria, spotlights Iran’s covert but active recruitment of Afghan refugees to buttress President Bashar al-Assad’s steadily depleting forces. Shiite Iran, Assad’s key military and financial patron, denies enlisting Afghan mercenaries to fight alongside Syrian forces in the four-year conflict against opposition Sunni rebels that has left more than 240,000 people dead and millions displaced.

*Iran enlists Afghan refugees as fighters to bolster Syria’s Al Assad*
Some Afghan refugees are being coerced by Iran to fight, others lured with money and residency rights

The fate of two brothers from Kabul, one grievously wounded, the other killed fighting in Syria, spotlights Iran’s covert but active recruitment of Afghan refugees to buttress President Bashar Al Assad’s steadily depleting forces.

Iran, Al Assad’s key military and financial patron, denies enlisting Afghan mercenaries to fight alongside Syrian forces in the four-year conflict against opposition rebels that has left more than 240,000 people dead and millions displaced.

But interviews with Afghan fighters and relatives of combatants killed in Syria point to a vigorous — and sometimes coerced — recruitment drive of Shiite Hazara refugees by Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guards Corps propping up Al Assad’s floundering regime.

Tears well up in Jehantab’s rheumy eyes as she recalls the haunting parting words of her husband, 35-year-old Haider, when he called two months ago from Tehran: “I am going to Syria — and I may not come back.”

“’Very few fighters survive Syria’s brutal conflict’, he told me,” said Jehantab, swaddled in a white scarf and sitting with three young children on the floor of her Kabul home.

Haider, she said, was lured by the monthly salary of $700 (Dh2,571) — a tidy sum for a labourer with no combat experience — and the promise of an Iranian residency permit, an attractive inducement for refugees who otherwise live in constant fear of deportation.

“I begged him: ‘Don’t go, don’t kill yourself for money’,” said Jehantab, who asked to be identified only by her first name in order not to jeopardise her chances of getting the permit.

Haider’s premonition came true — a few days after he left, an Iranian official informed his relatives, also refugees in Tehran, that he had been killed in battle.

Haider was part of a growing wave of jobless young Afghans seeking shelter in neighbouring Iran from decades of turmoil and war tearing their country apart, only to be ensnared in another conflict.

“In terms of how they are recruited, deployed, and utilised in Syria, many Afghan Shiite fighters have suffered the fate of being used as cannon fodder,” said Phillip Smyth, an expert on Shiite militant groups, who estimates there are 2,000 to 3,500 Afghans currently fighting in Syria.

“Some are coerced to fight, others promised residency papers for their family, and a small salary. It demonstrates Iran’s exploitation of Afghan Shiite refugees.”

The Iranian embassy in Kabul said it rejects allegations that Tehran is enlisting Afghan refugees as “completely baseless”.

But in a video posted online apparently by anti-Al Assad rebels last year, a dazed and bloodied Afghan militiaman is seen confessing that he was an illegal immigrant in Iran, where authorities offered him $600 a month to fight in Syria — or face deportation.

It was not possible to verify the authenticity of the video.

But some Afghans like 27-year-old Mohammad have joined the fight to protect their sect, in particular the defence of the golden-domed Sayyeda Zainab, a prominent Shiite shrine located in a Damascus suburb.

A construction labourer in Tehran, he said he was flown with dozens of other Afghan fighters to Damascus seven months ago on a civilian plane after a week-long weapons-training course.

Part of the all-Afghan Fatemiyoun brigade, named after the daughter of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH), the guerrilla said he fought alongside Hezbollah, the powerful Iran-backed Shiite militia from Lebanon.

“Iran has no combat troops in Syria but the command is in their control,” Mohammad said in Kabul, pulling up his shirt to reveal a sutured shrapnel wound.

He said one firefight near Damascus with Daesh fighters desperate to achieve “martyrdom” in battle left 19 of his Afghan colleagues dead.

“[Daesh] is a common enemy of Iran and Afghanistan,” said Mohammad, who asked his last name be withheld. “This is a holy war.”

The rise of Fatemiyoun and other Iran-backed forces made up of Iraqis, Lebanese and Pakistani Shiites underscores Al Assad’s growing reliance on foreign mercenaries as rebels ramp up attacks on Damascus.

In a rare admission in July, Al Assad, who has faced a series of recent battlefield losses, acknowledged a manpower shortage faced by his government’s army amid growing deaths and defections.

Back in Jehantab’s home, Haider’s cousin, Zahra, consoled her and quietly fumed over his death “in a war that isn’t ours”.

“Going to Syria is like signing up for a suicide mission,” Zahra said in a phone call to Hussain, Haider’s brother who also volunteered to fight in Syria, where he suffered a deep shrapnel wound to his stomach.

“I’m OK. There were 300-400 of us [Afghans]. Many died, I survived,” Hussain said in a frail voice from a hospital bed in Tehran just before he was about to be wheeled into surgery.

“I hear you plan to go back? Don’t do that. Find work in Iran,” Zahra told him.

“There’s no work in Iran,” Hussain said.

As the line went dead, Zahra’s face dropped in her hands.

“Afghan lives have no value — both inside and outside Afghanistan,” she said.

Iran enlists Afghan refugees as fighters to bolster Syria’s Al Assad | GulfNews.com


----------



## bdslph

good IRAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636944529879228416(Pic in tweet)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Al Bhatti said:


> Iran enlists Afghan refugees as fighters to bolster Syria’s Al Assad | GulfNews.com


they are some but most are volunteers .
indeed there are a lot of propaganda in gulf news and many local newspapers since everyone knows a lot of jihadis come from KSA and GCC countries. they try to blame so people forget . bit like 9/11 with most saudis .

in fact if you had a little knowledge of life in Iran , Afghans are not very much fund of Iranians , most of them.
for many reasons, like they forget easily Iran helped them, and pride . what i mean it is for majority ,quite the opposite then, of Afghans don't want to serve an Iranian political line. especially sacrify their lifes.
but lot of them have hated talibans , suffered from their actions, and everybody knows the roots of talibans are similar to the roots of the IS ... coming especially from the teachings of saudis .


----------



## Serpentine

Just saw a video where 'moderate' Ahrar al Sham terrorists beheads a wounded ISIS terrorist, after beating him in the face with foot.

The world is yet to believe that almost all those fighting against Assad in Syria are the same as ISIS. Only because they don't reveal their true nature in fear of world wide backlash and cutting of their funds from Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia (major supporters of terrorists in Syria) and also the west, doesn't mean they are not like ISIS inside. But they will eventually have to reveal their hideous side, they have done some of it by now.

God knows what they do in Syria with cameras off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> Just saw a video where 'moderate' Ahrar al Sham terrorists beheads a wounded ISIS terrorist, after beating him in the face with foot.
> 
> The world is yet to believe that almost all those fighting against Assad in Syria are the same as ISIS. Only because they don't reveal their true nature in fear of world wide backlash and cutting of their funds from Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia (major supporters of terrorists in Syria) and also the west, doesn't mean they are not like ISIS inside. But they will eventually have to reveal their hideous side, they have done some of it by now.
> 
> God knows what they do in Syria with cameras off.



With the same strawmen argument (or the same brush with which you are painting), same thing can be said about Assad army,hezbollah and other syrian militias that they are same as Shabhihaa (inserting rest of your attributes here)


----------



## soldier of Putin

Bratva said:


> same thing can be said about Assad army,hezbollah and other syrian militias that they are same as Shabhihaa (inserting rest of your attributes here)




There is no more shabiha. Shabiha has been incorporated into National Defense Force much like Maidan rioters has been incorporated into the newly revived National Guard.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Just saw a video where 'moderate' Ahrar al Sham terrorists beheads a wounded ISIS terrorist, after beating him in the face with foot.
> 
> The world is yet to believe that almost all those fighting against Assad in Syria are the same as ISIS. Only because they don't reveal their true nature in fear of world wide backlash and cutting of their funds from Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia (major supporters of terrorists in Syria) and also the west, doesn't mean they are not like ISIS inside. But they will eventually have to reveal their hideous side, they have done some of it by now.
> 
> God knows what they do in Syria with cameras off.


Under Islamic law, it is permissible to *massacre* Khawarij. You see, that is if you understood Islamic law.
ISIS are the main reason why Assad didn't fall quickly and won't fall in near future, they made mostly territorial gains vs rebels in 2014 and forced them to fight a 2 front war. In 2013 rebels were getting assassinated left and right by ISIS. Now you're telling me they wouldn't be pissed off at that?
You see, rebels execute ISIS members, they don't torture.
Meanwhile, I have a video of regime fighters setting a man's hair and fire and then stabbing him to death. He was a civilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

IS kills two generals in Iraq, advances in Syria - Yahoo News


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Under Islamic law, it is permissible to *massacre* Khawarij. You see, that is if you understood Islamic law.
> ISIS are the main reason why Assad didn't fall quickly and won't fall in near future, they made mostly territorial gains vs rebels in 2014 and forced them to fight a 2 front war. In 2013 rebels were getting assassinated left and right by ISIS. Now you're telling me they wouldn't be pissed off at that?
> You see, rebels execute ISIS members, they don't torture.
> Meanwhile, I have a video of regime fighters setting a man's hair and fire and then stabbing him to death. He was a civilian.



All rebels, believe their are applying Islamic law and fighting "Khawarij". You think you are right and some other idiot sitting somewhere else thinks he is right and the only thing is sure, is that you guys caused mayhem in a stable country, that is destabilizing the region.

But all this are Big Thoughts, ignore it and continue believing that your rebels are going to make Syria into a democratic, all inclusive Islamic Utopia.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> All rebels, believe their are applying Islamic law and fighting "Khawarij". You think you are right and some other idiot sitting somewhere else thinks he is right and the only thing is sure, is that you guys caused mayhem in a stable country, that is destabilizing the region.
> 
> But all this are Big Thoughts, ignore it and continue believing that your rebels are going to make Syria into a democratic, all inclusive Islamic Utopia.


Well you still are supporting your "shia utopia" Iran aren't you?
We actually have empirical evidence to prove ISIS are Khawarij, according to the Qur'an, hadith, and scholarly thought. But you ignore all of that just like you ignore evidence of Assad's brutality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well you still are supporting your "shia utopia" Iran aren't you?
> We actually have empirical evidence to prove ISIS are Khawarij, according to the Qur'an, hadith, and scholarly thought. But you ignore all of that just like you ignore evidence of Assad's brutality.



No, I don't envision a Shia Utopia because I'm neither shia nor frankly, religious. Every religious person in the world thinks they have "evidence" that makes them right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Madali said:


> No, I don't envision a Shia Utopia because I'm neither shia nor frankly, religious. Every religious person in the world thinks they have "evidence" that makes them right.




I'm not religious either, but to claim ISIS folks are Khawarij as @Dr.Thrax does is just silly IMO. Please learn who Khawarij are.

Khawarij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> I'm not religious either, but to claim ISIS folks are Khawarij as @Dr.Thrax does is just silly IMO. Please learn who Khawarij are.
> 
> Khawarij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Khawarij are people who have deviated from the teachings of Islam, therefore ISIS are Khawarij. That is quite obvious.


Madali said:


> No, I don't envision a Shia Utopia because I'm neither shia nor frankly, religious. Every religious person in the world thinks they have "evidence" that makes them right.


Yet you support the Iranian regime, which is a shiite state.
They have plenty of evidence, reasoning for it, and so on. If you wanted to know what that evidence was, I suggest you research it. It's why thousands of Sunni scholars have denounced ISIS using Quranic & hadith evidence.

In any case, Levant Front repelled an IS attack on Mare' killing 50 Khawarij. However Mare' right now is surrounded from three sides, as once rebels launched attack on Baskhoy IS attacked and tried to encircle Mare' with a huge assault + plenty of VBIEDs. As long as rebels hold out for longer, it should be fine, since there is another meeting about NFZ coming soon.

But, in the greatest irony, a Daeshi brought a knife to behead Ahrar fighters. Instead, he got beheaded by Ahrar with the same knife. Before he died he tried to prevent it by saying "akhi akhi..." as if he was saying that when he put on the knife in the first place.
IS corpses are now rotting in the open, those that made it inside the town are now hanged from the water tower. Nothing better than dead Khawarij, besides dead Assadists of course

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Just saw a video where 'moderate' Ahrar al Sham terrorists beheads a wounded ISIS terrorist, after beating him in the face with foot.
> 
> The world is yet to believe that almost all those fighting against Assad in Syria are the same as ISIS. Only because they don't reveal their true nature in fear of world wide backlash and cutting of their funds from Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia (major supporters of terrorists in Syria) and also the west, doesn't mean they are not like ISIS inside. But they will eventually have to reveal their hideous side, they have done some of it by now.
> 
> God knows what they do in Syria with cameras off.


Assadists also constantly behead. I dont report it because I dont think its a big deal:

















Typical example of western hypocrisy: its ok to barrel bomb tens of thousands of civilians, but there is outrage when some enemy fighter is beheaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yazp

500 said:


> hypocrisy: its ok to barrel bomb tens of thousands of civilians


Did I just hear that from an Israeli?

MY SIDES ARE DEAD





i cannot use words to express how ironic this is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assadists also constantly behead. I dont report it because I dont think its a big deal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical example of western hypocrisy: its ok to barrel bomb tens of thousands of civilians, but there is outrage when some enemy fighter is beheaded.



Although I call this savageness too, but show me a video where they behead someone *alive*. The difference is from ground to sky.



500 said:


> Typical example of western hypocrisy: its ok to barrel bomb tens of thousands of civilians, but there is outrage when some enemy fighter is beheaded.



I agree, because U.S, Israel and west are also authorized to kill hundreds of thousands or even millions of people, but they are crying over Assad, while supporting nutjobs fighting in Syria, the very same terrorists that destroyed Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Although I call this savageness too, but show me a video where they behead someone *alive*. The difference is from ground to sky.


I can show u videos where they beat to death with sticks, which is tenfolds more cruel.



> I agree, because U.S, Israel and west are also authorized to kill hundreds of thousands or even millions of people, but they are crying over Assad, while supporting nutjobs fighting in Syria, the very same terrorists that destroyed Syria.


Its true only for US, but when Israel bombed some 10 people near school, it was main news for 3 days on CNN and BBC, but when Assad slaughtered 100 people it was barely reported on web page.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*Al-Zabadani* | *Al-Fou'a* and *Kafrayya* (Idlib) ceasefire was extended from 2 to *3* days :

*#Reef Dimashq: The Destruction Caused By the Regime and Hizbullah in Al-Zabadani*




They call it '_liberation_'.

Here are some carpet bombers who were killed a while ago in *Al-Zabadani* :




*Names:* Abbas Al-Zgheer, Hasan Husain, Yousuf Imad, Muhammad Bilal, Yasir Ali, Ahmad Al-Ameen, Ali Shawkat, Husain Al-Ash'hab, Husain Muhammad, Hamza Ja'far, Ra'id Muhammad, Mahdi Dyab, Abdulhameed Hattab, Abduh Ali Jawad, Malik Rustum, and Ali Dhiya.
*Nationality:* Lebanese
*Allegiance:* Hizbullah (Lebanon)

As for the source(s), I apologize, it needs much time. You still can point at anyone and I will give you the source.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: An 'Oppressed' Imperialist was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Ahmad Hayari
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Allegiance:* IRGC
*Rank:* Colonel

The commander of *Al-Imam Al-Husain* *Brigade*, who was defending *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) in *Latakia*.

*Source (Farsi):* Shush24.ir
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Iran: An 'Oppressed Adviser' was Killed in Syria*




*Name:* Mousa Ali-Zada
*Nationality:* Afghan
*Allegiance:* Fatimiyoun Brigade

*Source (Farsi):* Quds Online
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Idlib: Three 'Oppressed Defenders of the Lost Shrine' were Killed*




*Names: *Jalal Kamil, Hasan Haydar and Husain Al-Athari
*Nationality: *Iraqis
*Allegiance:* Harakat Al-Nujaba'

They were on their way to *Jisr Al-Shughour*.

*Source (Arabic):* Al-Nujaba
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Serpentine said:


> It's too late to cry over foreigners...


I don't cry for anyone except the '_cannibal Zio-Wahhabis_' who were expelled by the '_resistance_' :




One of our *Palestinians*, from *Al-Yarmouk* camp. He was begging the pedestrians in *Beirut* (Lebanon) to buy ink pens from him to keep his children alive. It went viral and... :






Thank God, people found and helped them two days later. I thought *Al-Assad* went wild for *Palestine*'s sake but I'm afraid he isn't, your clerics aren't any better than the coward '_leaders_' of the *Arab* world who watch and enjoy, or even take part in making things worse. *Zionists* hide behind *Syria* and *Iran* hides behind *Palestine*, *two faces of the same coin even if they're enemies*. Is there still anything the *Palestinians* experienced that we haven't experienced yet ?

By the way, the ones who cry for simple reasons are the half-past men deployed by your regime such as that one I posted of a while ago. As for the rest of your post in the other thread, I have already said: Even if there were *one billion foreigners* fighting against *Al-Assad*, it doesn't mean anything as *they are considered terrorists and cause a threat for us as well*.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Antaréss

Serpentine said:


> Just saw a video where 'moderate' Ahrar al Sham terrorists beheads a wounded ISIS terrorist...


No body else to speak about it...
Haven't you ever seen the *video of the regime forces who removed 2 protesters' genitals back in 2011 in Izra', Dar'a ? :*




Don't *two peaceful protesters* (*2011*) deserve those sympathies you're showing to a *terrorist* (*2015*) ?
In case you've never seen it, I can tell you how to find it but that's not the case, because the *12*-year-old *Hamza Al-Khateeb* (ra) had faced the same thing and none of you came to show how human they are.


Serpentine said:


> after beating him in the face with foot.


Leave the opposition alone. Let's check out *Iraq*, since it is *totally moderate (ISF + militias) vs. totally terrorists (Da'ish)*.
Ever seen the moderate *Shiite* militias who *beat someone to death* ? :




I am not sure if he's a terrorist, because *he was dressed as a civilian*. They were shouting "*Ya Zahraa!*" and *beat him with metal rods and other objects until he died*. One of them had a white tyre on his head (masha'Allah!).


Serpentine said:


> The world is yet to believe that almost all those fighting against Assad in Syria are the same as ISIS, while Iran supports people who are same as ISIS.


Using your logic, I completed the statement. In fact there are any more but I am only showing you samples to *let people know what kind of double standards are being used to identify terrorism* :




*Left:* A militant is hammering a nail into a terrorist's head in *Iraq*.
*Right:* A well known militant (*Abu Azrael*) hangs a terrorist from his feet, he roasts him then he cuts a part of his flesh using the sword he's holding.

How about beheading and cooking a terrorist's head ? :




That's not terrorism, they aren't *Sunnis*.

*PS:* If you need to see any of the videos above, I can tell you how to find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

^^^

Bunch of retardedness and savageness. Someone needs to intervene before the region heads another century back in time.


----------



## raptor22

Antaréss said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Iran: An 'Oppressed' Imperialist was Killed in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Ahmad Hayari
> *Nationality:* Iranian
> *Allegiance:* IRGC
> *Rank:* Colonel
> 
> The commander of *Al-Imam Al-Husain* *Brigade*, who was defending *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) in *Latakia*.
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Shush24.ir
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



He is not a colonel ....just a lieutenant as u see ......


----------



## bsruzm

raptor22 said:


> He is not a colonel ....just a lieutenant as u see ......


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Bunch of retardedness and savageness. Someone needs to intervene before the region heads another century back in time.


That




, my friend.


----------



## soldier of Putin

a map


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> That
> View attachment 251214
> 
> , my friend.



I'm confused.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.

In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.
> 
> In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.



Wonderful. Egypt know's exactly what's what. They support the right side of this struggle. Terrorism must be eradicated. Hope Egypt sends more.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.
> 
> In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.



@Frogman @Hell NO 

We've discussed this before, the pictures could be old. I know that we came to conclusion they were old stocks at time of Arab Israeli wars. But is it possible to maintain them to this day? 

@Dr.Thrax 

You see I agree Sisi views Assad regime as lesser evil and prefers his government to remain in power. But I don't understand why get rockets from Egypt when Russia mass produces better ones or even Iran?


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.


Any proof for that number? By 1500, they can capture many areas in north, of course without airstrikes of coaltion. It's no secret that IS terrorists fight better than any other group in Syria (except Hezbollah) and the primary reason is not only their tactics, but the fact that they are nutjobs and not afraid of death. Also, their VBIEDs help them greatly in battles. But it is possible to hunt them in great numbers of an area is defended properly and defenders don't flee, just like besieged Kweires airbase which has became a mass grave of IS terrorists for 2 years.



Dr.Thrax said:


> In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.



Give me one single reason why SAA should buy crappy Grads from Egypt while it has factories producing all kinds of missiles and mortars?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Any proof for that number? By 1500, they can capture many areas in north, of course without airstrikes of coaltion. It's no secret that IS terrorists fight better than any other group in Syria (except Hezbollah) and the primary reason is not only their tactics, but the fact that they are nutjobs and not afraid of death. Also, their VBIEDs help them greatly in battles. But it is possible to hunt them in great numbers of an area is defended properly and defenders don't flee, just like besieged Kweires airbase which has became a mass grave of IS terrorists for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one single reason why SAA should buy crappy Grads from Egypt while it has factories producing all kinds of missiles and mortars?


It's the same force that is stationed in Tabqa and was used all over Syria & Iraq for breakthroughs. They mostly had previous military experience, and were probably former Iraqi ba'athists. IS doesn't fight better than rebels, rebels are better trained. IS just picks fights with rebels where they are already fighting regime, forcing forces to be diverted. Hezbollah aren't some great god-like fighters, a dozen die every day in Zabadani. Some experts estimate 10% of Hezbollah's active fighting forces are in or have died in Syria, which makes sense considering their losses. VBIEDs are the main loss of life for rebels, since they don't shoot at every car that comes on the highways. Unfortunately ISIS often hide among civilians, or use human shields as well, and rebels can't do anything about that. Rebels know how to defend positions, they killed 50 IS fighters in Mare' alone, the problem is counterattacking, but they don't have the forces to do that since 1 day before ISIS launched their offensive rebels launched an offensive to take Bashkoy. They had to drop that and focus on defense yet again.
Kwereis barely sees any fighting, and IS recently stormed it taking some buildings. IS are more focused on killing rebels than Assadists.

SAA didn't buy them, they were gifted. I also never heard of SAA making its own grads, just the WS-1 Khaibars.



Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Hell NO
> 
> We've discussed this before, the pictures could be old. I know that we came to conclusion they were old stocks at time of Arab Israeli wars. But is it possible to maintain them to this day?
> 
> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> You see I agree Sisi views Assad regime as lesser evil and prefers his government to remain in power. But I don't understand why get rockets from Egypt when Russia mass produces better ones or even Iran?


Russia and Iran still supply Assad w/ rockets that aren't the most advanced, with 20 km or so range. Sisi has been increasing ties recently with Assad and views him as part of the "anti-IS" strategy. This could be a gesture to get them to co-operate more closely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> I'm confused.


That ship has sailed, my friend. 

The Middle East (at least a significant part of it) is already several centuries back than the rest of the world with the exception of parts of Africa and North Korea.



Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.
> 
> In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.


Isis doesn't have elite forces, just deluded and suicidle people with guns. Their strategy is to exhaust the enemy with massive amounts of fighters at a consistent rate while suffering heavy losses, but they don't care because they go to heaven and get virgins and rivers of non-alcoholic wine. They also booby trap any areas they get a hold of if they expect to lose them so they kill more enemies. Of course, with zero regard to civilian casualties. And thus far, their enemies haven't been very organized or well armed which is why their strategy works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> That ship has sailed, my friend.
> 
> The Middle East (at least a significant part of it) is already several centuries back than the rest of the world with the exception of parts of Africa and North Korea.
> 
> 
> Isis doesn't have elite forces, just deluded and suicidle people with guns. Their strategy is to exhaust the enemy with massive amounts of fighters at a consistent rate while suffering heavy losses, but they don't care because they go to heaven and get virgins and rivers of non-alcoholic wine. They also booby trap any areas they get a hold of if they expect to lose them so they kill more enemies. Of course, with zero regard to civilian casualties. And thus far, their enemies haven't been very organized or well armed which is why their strategy works.


ISIS does have elite forces. You have to remember, many of these people are former Iraqi ba'athists, who had plenty of combat experience vs. Iran and US, which while they got a whooping the 2nd and 3rd wars, combat experience is still combat experience. Some of them were also former foreign troops from Europe, who get plenty of training. ISIS does have elite troops, but they're no where near Ahrar's elite troops like Usud al Harb, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS does have elite forces. You have to remember, many of these people are former Iraqi ba'athists, who had plenty of combat experience vs. Iran and US, which while they got a whooping the 2nd and 3rd wars, combat experience is still combat experience. Some of them were also former foreign troops from Europe, who get plenty of training. ISIS does have elite troops, but they're no where near Ahrar's elite troops like Usud al Harb, for example.


I suppose you have a point, but they do send in the regular forces first to fight until they die and weaken enemy and later they send in experienced fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Hell NO
> 
> We've discussed this before, the pictures could be old. I know that we came to conclusion they were old stocks at time of Arab Israeli wars. But is it possible to maintain them to this day?
> 
> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> You see I agree Sisi views Assad regime as lesser evil and prefers his government to remain in power. But I don't understand why get rockets from Egypt when Russia mass produces better ones or even Iran?



They are old but not necessarily from the time of the Arab Israeli wars. We have seen the regime and the rebels continuously use munitions that are older than these rockets. 

Whether or not they maintained them very well or not I don't know but I guess they could still use them but they would have a high failure rate and possibly misfire.

The Egyptian administration does not have any ties with the Syrian regime nor does it support Assad remaining in power. It simply supports a political solution in which Assad is a part but not the future.



Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support. Liwa Sultan Murad alone lost 56 fighters along the entire Northern Aleppo front. Whenever rebels launch attack vs regime in Aleppo ISIS attack rebels.
> 
> In other news, regime received Egyptian made missiles (probably Grads) and used them on Zabadani before the ceasefire.



This is most likely a recycled image from 2012 and early 2013 when the Sakr made a few appearances in Hamma!

Sakr 122mm Cargo Rockets & Submunitions in Syria | The Rogue Adventurer 




Serpentine said:


> Give me one single reason why SAA should buy crappy Grads from Egypt while it has factories producing all kinds of missiles and mortars?



Multiple variants with superior range to any Syrian, Russian or Iranian options, several warhead types including HE fragmentation and bomblets for use as a cluster munition, and finally a low probability of failure.

Don't knock what you don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Local ceasefire between Syria regime, rebels ends | Zee News

Beirut: A brief truce between Syrian regime forces and rebel groups in three key towns ended early on Saturday as the warring parties resumed clashes and shelling, a monitoring group and a mediator said.


Pro-regime forces, including Lebanon's Shiite Hezbollah militia, had agreed on a 48-hour ceasefire, until dawn today, in the rebel bastion of Zabadani and the government-held villages of Fuaa and Kafraya.

"The ceasefire has collapsed in Zabadani, Fuaa, and Kafraya this morning," said Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

A Kafraya resident speaking to AFP by phone said "dozens of shells have fallen on the town since early morning."

According to Abdel Rahman, "there are clashes and shelling in Zabadani, and opposition fighters are shelling Fuaa and Kafraya."

But he had no details on who initially began firing and whether there were any casualties.

Fuaa and Kafraya, the last two regime-held villages in Syria's northwest Idlib province, have been surrounded by a rebel alliance including Al-Qaeda's affiliate Al-Nusra Front.

The siege came in retaliation for a fierce offensive on Zabadani, along Syria's border with Lebanon, by pro-regime forces early last month.

Warring parties were negotiating to reach a broader deal including rebel fighters leaving Zabadani and the evacuation of civilians from Fuaa and Kafraya.

But the talks failed overnight.

The resumption of hostilities was confirmed by Mohammad Abu Qassem, secretary general of Syria's Tadamun (Solidarity) Party and a mediator of the truce.

"The truce has ended, the negotiations have failed, and military operations have resumed in Zabadani, Fuaa, and Kafraya," he told AFP.

This marks the second time a local ceasefire has collapsed for the three towns this month.

The first ceasefire began on August 12 as a 48-hour truce and was extended for another day as negotiators tried but also ultimately failed to reach a broad deal.

The earlier talks also faltered before reaching an agreement on Zabadani's fighters and the fate of civilians in Fuaa and Kafraya, whose residents are minority Shiite Muslims.

The rebels have also sought the release of prisoners held by the regime.

More than 240,000 people have been killed since Syria's conflict began in March 2011, and half of the country's population has been displaced by the war.

PTI

*****************
Syrian rebels say cease-fire with Hezbollah collapses - The Hindu

A cease-fire between a coalition of Syrian rebels and Hezbollah fighters in a Syrian border town and two northern Shia villages collapsed on Saturday for the second time this month amid rare Iranian-mediated talks.

The Islamic Army, or Jaysh Fatah group, said on its social media accounts that its fighters have resumed targeting locations of Hezbollah fighters near Foua, a Shia village in the mostly-rebel control Idlib province, posting a video of the shelling.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights and the Local Coordination Committees of Syria, both groups with an extensive network of activists on the ground, said fighting also resumed in the town of Zaabadani near the Lebanese border. The Observatory said government warplanes bombed areas with barrel bombs.

The Local Committees said Syrian government forces also shelled Madaya, a village near Zabadani where many civilians fled.

Fighting over Zabadani, which lies near the road between Damascus and Lebanon, has raged since July after Hezbollah fighters joined the government forces to repel the rebels. The rebels, who once controlled Zabadani, retaliated by attacking the villages of Foua and Kfarya.

The Iranian-mediated cease-fire stipulated that rebel fighters be given safe passage out of Zabadani and Madaya. In return, the insurgents would allow 1,000 residents of the two villages to leave and allow medical and humanitarian aid to all areas.

Meanwhile on Saturday, Syria’s state news agency reported a car bomb in the central city of Homs killed four civilians and wounded 19.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


>


Height of desperation that the great Satan's tools are taken as word of god.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> That ship has sailed, my friend.
> 
> The Middle East (at least a significant part of it) is already several centuries back than the rest of the world with the exception of parts of Africa and North Korea.
> 
> 
> Isis doesn't have elite forces, just deluded and suicidle people with guns. Their strategy is to exhaust the enemy with massive amounts of fighters at a consistent rate while suffering heavy losses, but they don't care because they go to heaven and get virgins and rivers of non-alcoholic wine. They also booby trap any areas they get a hold of if they expect to lose them so they kill more enemies. Of course, with zero regard to civilian casualties. And thus far, their enemies haven't been very organized or well armed which is why their strategy works.



I don't think it's about after life, if you told me blow yourself up for hoor al ein I wouldn't do it. I am in no situation to need to do that, for them over there Iraq/Syria is a violent chaotic mess and to them it's considered surivival. Because they lack weapons, they need much more spiritual motivation to accept death. Most Arabs fighting in those countries don't fear death that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Aslan said:


> Height of desperation that the great Satan's tools are taken as word of god.



Why should American vice president says such a provoking words about his country best allies in the ME? to gain what?


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Height of desperation that the great Satan's tools are taken as word of god.



Desperation? It actually comes from your post.

Give me one single reason why U.S VP should say something like that out of nowhere about America's best friends in region. If they were U.S enemies, your word could have been true, but the most amazing thing about it is that they are closest U.S allies.


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


>







Aslan said:


> Height of desperation that the great Satan's tools are taken as word of god.


Some shiity politics...


----------



## Hussein

bsruzm said:


> Some shiity politics...


ahah so Biden is persian?
very smart comment. congrats bro.


----------



## bsruzm

Hussein said:


> ahah so Biden is persian?
> very smart comment. congrats bro.


Are you serious? Oh my god...


----------



## Hussein

bsruzm said:


> Are you serious? Oh my god...


yeah come on. i am used with the Erdogan fan boys in the forum . the legion of retard islamists. 
so you don't criticize the message , you criticize the guy putting the message on the forum, like if he was responsible of the words of Biden.
that's quite a high level of stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol, all these Iranians saying that since Biden said that it must be true. Well then, using the same logic, the Iranian general who said Iran was making an Empire and Baghdad was its capital, then that also must be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


>



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/05/world/europe/turkish-leader-demands-biden-apology.html?_r=0


Joe Biden apologizes to Turkey. UAE - CNNPolitics.com


Joe Biden's top 10 gaffes - Telegraph



So this guy suddenly became credible in your eyes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISIS are sending 1,500 elite forces to storm Mare'. No way rebels can hold this off without foreign support.








“First airstrikes against extremist group in Syria launched Friday evening, Foreign Ministry of Turkey says
Our warplanes began carrying out a joint air campaign as of yesterday evening against Daesh positions in Syria that pose a threat to our country’s security,” the statement said.'' *AA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

bsruzm said:


> View attachment 251678
> 
> 
> “First airstrikes against extremist group in Syria launched Friday evening, Foreign Ministry of Turkey says
> Our warplanes began carrying out a joint air campaign as of yesterday evening against Daesh positions in Syria that pose a threat to our country’s security,” the statement said.'' *AA*


Call me paranoid but its pretty obvious, i think thats the reason why Iranians suddenly started to dig out old stuff, they need to counter any news thats in favour of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/05/world/europe/turkish-leader-demands-biden-apology.html?_r=0
> 
> Joe Biden apologizes to Turkey. UAE - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Joe Biden's top 10 gaffes - Telegraph
> 
> So this guy suddenly became credible in your eyes...



Yes, I know he apologized. Of course he would apologize, because what he said about 3 U.S allies would have high repercussion and political costs for U.S if he insisted on it. But don't tell me he suddenly realized that: Oops, I made a mistake, Turkey, Saudis and Qatar do not support nutjobs in Syria at all.

It's not about credibility, it's about the significance of it, a very senior official telling something like that not about U.S enemies, but U.S friends. That my friend, is not a coincidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Yes, I know he apologized. Of course he would apologize, because what he said about 3 U.S allies would have high repercussion and political costs for U.S if he insisted on it. But don't tell me he suddenly realized that: Oops, I made a mistake, Turkey, Saudis and Qatar do not support nutjobs in Syria at all.
> 
> It's not about credibility, it's about the significance of it, a very senior official telling something like that not about U.S enemies, but U.S friends. That my friend, is not a coincidence.


He is known for his dumb speeches and the apologies afterwards.
You know what else is not a coincidence? That you dig this out today out of nowhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

xenon54 said:


> Call me paranoid but its pretty obvious, i think thats the reason why Iranians suddenly started to dig out old stuff, they need to counter any news thats in favour of Turkey.


Astagfirullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Call me paranoid but its pretty obvious, i think thats the reason why Iranians suddenly started to dig out old stuff, they need to counter any news thats in favour of Turkey.





xenon54 said:


> He is known for his dumb speeches and the apologies afterwards.
> You know what else is not a coincidence? That you dig this out today out of nowhere.



I didn't 'dig' that pic out. I was seeing some Tweets and someone had retweeted this pic, so I put it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I didn't 'dig' that pic out. I was seeing some Tweets and someone had retweeted this pic, so I put it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


>



Nice pic. But when you throw an accusation or a conspiracy, you should also hear the answer. If I had dug out that pic, I wouldn't find any reason to hide it, as I believe it's the truth. Not only because Joe Biden has said, but because of what I am seeing to happen in Syria for 4 years.


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, all these Iranians saying that since Biden said that it must be true. Well then, using the same logic, the Iranian general who said Iran was making an Empire and Baghdad was its capital, then that also must be true.


you compare trusteness of Biden to one general in sepah? you're serious ???
you know that generals don't say much themselves and say what think the leader?
in USA people say what they really think . 
if you don't make the difference there is kind of a big problem


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> you compare trusteness of Biden to one general in sepah? you're serious ???
> you know that generals don't say much themselves and say what think the leader?
> in USA people say what they really think .
> if you don't make the difference there is kind of a big problem


As @xenon54 stated, Biden doesn't know how to make speeches. Not to mention, Iran is controlled by Khamenei and his stooges, which include the army. Therefore the army mean whatever they say.

In other news, YPG shelled a refugee camp in Atmeh, JaN are now preparing to retaliate with mortars and hell cannons. They really are going for the land grab. Trying to divert rebels attention so now they have to fight a 3-front war in Aleppo (if things escalate.) If Turkey doesn't help with airstrikes soon we're fucked.
Update: Turkey's now bringing hell to Daesh, artillery struck Jarablus, Al Raei, and Bab Laimoun. A convoy was destroyed between al Bab and Manbij. More to come apparently.
Rebels also caught a car bomber in Tall Rifa'at before he could blow up his car.

On the Fua'a Kefarya front, Ahrar al Sham have resumed fighting and shelling after the ceasefire ended.









And in Damascus, rebels assassinated a Brigadier general and his lieutenant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Nice pic. But when you throw an accusation or a conspiracy, you should also hear the answer. If I had dug out that pic, I wouldn't find any reason to hide it, as I believe it's the truth. Not only because Joe Biden has said, but because of what I am seeing to happen in Syria for 4 years.


Well you also believe Iran is spreading peace throught ME with its proxies everywhere so what you believe doesnt matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Well you also believe Iran is spreading peace throught ME with its proxies everywhere so what you believe doesnt matter...



Well you just lied, I have never used any sentence like "Iran is spreading peace with proxies" or anything similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Well you also believe Iran is spreading peace throught ME with its proxies everywhere so what you believe doesnt matter...



Nah only the opinion of someone who is completely oblivious and in denial of Turkey's strategic mistakes matter...



Serpentine said:


> Well you just lied, I have never used any sentence like "Iran is spreading peace with proxies" or anything similar.



Unfortunately xenon's posts has lately been reduced to the same garbage as large portion of the prepubescent members on this forum.
Lying and putting words on peoples mouth to lean the argument in his favor. 

Even their moderator Hakan, who I used to respect, made a childish accusation about how there was a conspiracy to remove Turks from Anatolia, when I quoted a Western official about Turkey-isis link.
This is their standard now. Childishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Well you just lied, I have never used any sentence like "Iran is spreading peace with proxies" or anything similar.


It was a lie if i said it was your words but reading your posts you seem to believe it, if not then tell me what is your opinion about Iranian proxies all over ME?



ResurgentIran said:


> Nah only the opinion of someone who is completely oblivious and in denial of Turkey's strategic mistakes matter...


I believe its not the first time i haven mentioned the wrong FP of my country but its very rich from a Iranian calling me in denial when he actualy is in denial about his own goverment which basicaly is the Shia version of a sharia controlled country that Isis and various other islamist groups want to create...



ResurgentIran said:


> Unfortunately xenon's posts has lately been reduced to the same garbage as large portion of the prepubescent members on this forum.
> Lying and putting words on peoples mouth to lean the argument in his favor.
> 
> Even their moderator Hakan, who I used to respect, made a childish accusation about how there was a conspiracy to remove Turks from Anatolia, when I quoted a Western official about Turkey-isis link.
> This is their standard now. Childishness.


Oh pls, do you think you have the moral high ground to critisize my post quality when you yourself are accusing me with stuff that arent true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> I believe its not the first time i haven mentioned the wrong FP of my country but its very rich from a Iranian calling me in denial when he actualy is in denial about his own goverment which basicaly is the Shia version of a sharia controlled country that Isis and various other islamist groups want to create...



I am no more in denial about my government than you are about yours. The difference is that I dont throw it in your face nearly as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It was a lie if i said it was your words but reading your posts you seem to believe it, if not then tell me what is your opinion about Iranian proxies all over ME?



My opinion? Any group we are helping in region with funds and arms is with government consent and is helping those countries to actually fight terrorism, from Shia groups in Iraq to Hezbollah in Lebanon and also Hamas (though relations are not good these days). There is a clear difference with what Turkey and Co did in Syria: Supporting all kinds of nutjobs to overthrow a government at any cost by all means possible.

If you support that, then Iran has every right to give arms, Manpads, Kornets and TOWs to PKK, doesn't it? After all, they are fighting a lunatic called 'Erdogan', right?. I'm using your own logic here, but you certainly won't like it.. We have never tried to overthrow any government and the Yemen case in which Saudi regime is desperately trying to show it as a fight with Iran, we have only offered political support and nothing more. In Yemen, a domestic Yemeni group managed to overthrow a government that was incompetent and corrupt to its core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I am no more in denial about my government than you are about yours. The difference is that I dont throw it in your face nearly as much.


Is that so? You know i do critisize my goverment where its approciate or defend it against the BS spread here, and you somehow come to the conclusion that i defend my goverment on everything, but im still the delusioned one, why is that? Because i counter the BS spread here?
You first need to question your own goverment before calling me delusional.




Serpentine said:


> My opinion? Any group we are helping in region with funds and arms is with government consent and is helping those countries to actually fight terrorism, from Shia groups in Iraq to Hezbollah in Lebanon and also Hamas (though relations are not good these days). There is a clear difference with what Turkey and Co did in Syria: Supporting all kinds of nutjobs to overthrow a government at any cost by all means possible.


See thats what i meant, what Iran is doing is basically the other side of the coin but you see it the righteous way, pls stop the fighting terrorism and such stuff when Iran is supporting houthis in Yemen or the Iranian backed dictator himself killed more civilians than all terrorists together.



Serpentine said:


> If you support that, then Iran has every right to give arms, Manpads, Kornets and TOWs to PKK, doesn't it? After all, they are fighting a lunatic called 'Erdogan', right?. I'm using your own logic here, but you certainly won't like it.. We have never tried to overthrow any government and the Yemen case in which Saudi regime is desperately trying to show it as a fight with Iran, we have only offered political support and nothing more. In Yemen, a domestic Yemeni group managed to overthrow a government that was incompetent and corrupt to its core.


The difference is the goverment in Turkey is elected and can be voted out as the last election result shows, now say the same about Syria.
And about Yemen, you guys seem to be very interested in a conflict that you have nothing to do with (according to you).


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Is that so? You know i do critisize my goverment where its approciate or defend it against the BS spread here, and you somehow come to the conclusion that i defend my goverment on everything, but im still the delusioned one, why is that? Because i counter the BS spread here?
> You first need to question your own goverment before calling me delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> See thats what i meant, what Iran is doing is basically the other side of the coin but you see it the righteous way, pls stop the fighting terrorism and such stuff when Iran is supporting houthis in Yemen or the Iranian backed dictator himself killed more civilians than all terrorists together.
> 
> 
> The difference is the goverment in Turkey is elected and can be voted out as the last election result shows, now say the same about Syria.
> And about Yemen, you guys seem to be very interested in a conflict that you have nothing to do with (according to you).



I didnt call you delusional.
However you seem to think that I have. Are you hearing voices? That in and of itself is a delusional. I dont know, maybe you are delusional. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I didnt call you delusional.
> However you seem to think that I have. Are you hearing voices? That in and of itself is a delusional. I dont know, maybe you are delusional. lol


Well, English isnt my primarily language , i meant denial.

Btw: i still want to know where i lied and put words in someone mouth.


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Well, English isnt my primarily language , i meant denial.
> 
> Btw: i still want to know where i lied and put words in someone mouth.



Serpentine has already answered that. You lied and put words in his mouth with your comment about Iran spreaing peace with proxies.
Nor have I said I am a big supporter of Iranian government. In that case I am no more a fan of my government than you are of yours. And I criticize the IRI as well.
Stop being a hypocrite and pretending to be on a high pedestal.


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Call me paranoid but its pretty obvious, i think thats the reason why Iranians suddenly started to dig out old stuff, they need to counter any news thats in favour of Turkey.


(1)


xenon54 said:


> Well you also believe Iran is spreading peace throught ME with its proxies everywhere so what you believe doesnt matter...


(2)


xenon54 said:


> Well, English isnt my primarily language , i meant denial.
> 
> Btw: i still want to know where i lied and put words in someone mouth.


in (1) you have a conspiracy theory that Iranians counter any news that is in favor of Turkey
(what the hell is this )
in (2) you accuse someone to say Iranian proxies are spreading peace when he never said it 

so (1) it is totally not true and you should more think how Europeans think so negative about Turkey now instead of blaming Iran always behind everything 
and (2) he never said this . if we go that way let's say ... you said your salafi bros in Syria spread peace and love in Syria . no hatred speech , just love . LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Serpentine has already answered that. You lied and put words in his mouth with your comment about Iran spreaing peace with proxies.


I didnt say its his words so i cant be putting words in someones mouth, i said he believes it, which turned out to be true reading his posts about what he thinks about Iranian proxies. See the difference?


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> I didnt say its his words so i cant be putting words in someones mouth, i said he believes it, which turned out to be true reading his posts about what he thinks about Iranian proxies. See the difference?



No that is not what he said. This is a conclusion that you drew.
What he said was that Iran is spending money and training on groups that are fighting against isis and other terrorists. But that isnt exactly the equivalence of spreading peace. Such things does not come by peaceful means. You are giving a false choice.
Just as Turkey is not spreading peace by bombing PKK (in your eyes, terrorists)
See the difference?


----------



## Madali

Why do Turks think Iranians hate them?

The average Iranian probably likes Turks more than any other regional nationality, and the businessmen are more comfortable doing business with Turkey than say, China. 

I'm looking at the numbers of tourists into Turkey, and Iran is 6th (German, Russia, UK, Georgia, Bulgaria, and then Iran). Our share of the total tourists that enter Turkey is 4.32% and if we just consider the Asian continent, than our share is 28%. 

So, I don't see why in you Turks think we have it in for you. You guys are paranoid. Relax, we don't hate you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Madali said:


> Why do Turks think Iranians hate them?
> 
> The average Iranian probably likes Turks more than any other regional nationality, and the businessmen are more comfortable doing business with Turkey than say, China.
> 
> I'm looking at the numbers of tourists into Turkey, and Iran is 6th (German, Russia, UK, Georgia, Bulgaria, and then Iran). Our share of the total tourists that enter Turkey is 4.32% and if we just consider the Asian continent, than our share is 28%.
> 
> So, I don't see why in you Turks think we have it in for you. You guys are paranoid. Relax, we don't hate you.


The climate in PDF between Turks and Iranians is quite hostile and i think this is largely due to some trolls initiating flame wars. PDF is surely not representative for the outside world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> The climate in PDF between Turks and Iranians is quite hostile and i think this is largely due to some trolls initiating flame wars. PDF is surely not representative for the outside world.



In reality Turks and Iranians are culturally very close and are very friendly towards one another. That's why Turkey is one of the top destination for Iranians. It reminds them of their own country (in terms of culture, food, music, people) but in Turkey they are more free to relax and let loose, which they would have difficulty doing in Iran because of the hardliners/religious conservatives in the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

xenon54 said:


> Is that so? You know i do critisize my goverment where its approciate or defend it against the BS spread here, and you somehow come to the conclusion that i defend my goverment on everything, but im still the delusioned one, why is that? Because i counter the BS spread here?
> You first need to question your own goverment before calling me delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> See thats what i meant, what Iran is doing is basically the other side of the coin but you see it the righteous way, pls stop the fighting terrorism and such stuff when Iran is supporting houthis in Yemen or the Iranian backed dictator himself killed more civilians than all terrorists together.
> 
> 
> The difference is the goverment in Turkey is elected and can be voted out as the last election result shows, now say the same about Syria.
> And about Yemen, you guys seem to be very interested in a conflict that you have nothing to do with (according to you).


As I am aware the government in syria also is elected and can be voted out if the opposition dare to participate in election instead of boycotting it.


----------



## 500

Atatulah regime is biggest ethnic cleanser of Muslims in history:

As tragedies shock Europe, a bigger refugee crisis looms in the Middle East - The Washington Post


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Atatulah regime is biggest ethnic cleanser of Muslims in history:
> 
> As tragedies shock Europe, a bigger refugee crisis looms in the Middle East - The Washington Post



Atatulah Regime.


----------



## Serpentine

2 Ashrar al-Sham 'rebels' in Hezbollah captivity, yesterday in Zabadani.







Imagine if they had captured a Hezbollah member (Though it's amazing that Hezbollah doesn't have one single captured member in any part of Syria). 

As one put it nicely, we feed their prisoners, they eat our prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> 2 Ashrar al-Sham 'rebels' in Hezbollah captivity, yesterday in Zabadani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if they had captured a Hezbollah member (Though it's amazing that Hezbollah doesn't have one single captured member in any part of Syria).
> 
> As one put it nicely, we feed their prisoners, they eat our prisoners.


And where is the proof these people are captured? Ahrar al Sham fighters wouldn't give up without being injured at least. And they clearly aren't here.

Meanwhile, rebels have plenty of videos of captured Assadists, Hezbollah, Afghanis, Iranians, etc. given medical treatment, food, and water. I can post a lot but a lot of them are graphic due to wounds sustained by Assadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ysterday rebels captured Suwaghiya near Fu'a:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Shia protersors block road to Damascus airport demanding to save Fua:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Russian propaganda TV shows Syrian army in action:






Best pieces:

1:02-1:04

1:16-1:20

1:22-1:25

And simply must watch:

2:01-2:03

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

500 said:


> Russian propaganda TV shows Syrian army in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best pieces:
> 
> 1:02-1:04
> 
> 1:16-1:20
> 
> 1:22-1:25
> 
> And simply must watch:
> 
> 2:01-2:03



Afghani's Russian's and one hybrid raqi/lobnani...........they dont even make good fertilizer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Russian propaganda TV shows Syrian army in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best pieces:
> 
> 1:02-1:04
> 
> 1:16-1:20
> 
> 1:22-1:25
> 
> And simply must watch:
> 
> 2:01-2:03


And I thought we had crappy aim, this explains why we're winning 

In other news, during the negotiations for Fua'a & Kefarya evacuation, Ahrar demanded 1,000 women to be released from regime prisons, Iranians said no. Iran would rather have Fua'a and Kefarya stormed than to let go 1,000 women from regime prisons. Think about that.

According to an Israeli newspaper (YNET), Russia will be using it's AF to bomb rebels: I swear if this isn't enough justification for MANPADs or a NFZ I don't know what is.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638354155610972160First BTR-82As manned by Russians now this. Kavkaz Emirate better spring back up into action soon.

And because this was totally needed, a street in Damascus was named after Kim Il-Sung. Dictators worshiping each other.

ISIS casualties in North Aleppo in the last 10 days are ~250 dead, and 472 injured in Al-Bab hospital alone. 9 Daeshis also died when a car bomb they were making detonated in Al-Bab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> And I thought we had crappy aim, this explains why we're winning
> 
> In other news, during the negotiations for Fua'a & Kefarya evacuation, Ahrar demanded 1,000 women to be released from regime prisons, Iranians said no. Iran would rather have Fua'a and Kefarya stormed than to let go 1,000 women from regime prisons. Think about that.
> 
> According to an Israeli newspaper (YNET), Russia will be using it's AF to bomb rebels: I swear if this isn't enough justification for MANPADs or a NFZ I don't know what is.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638354155610972160First BTR-82As manned by Russians now this. Kavkaz Emirate better spring back up into action soon.
> 
> And because this was totally needed, a street in Damascus was named after Kim Il-Sung. Dictators worshiping each other.
> 
> ISIS casualties in North Aleppo in the last 10 days are ~250 dead, and 472 injured in Al-Bab hospital alone. 9 Daeshis also died when a car bomb they were making detonated in Al-Bab.



I hate to break your heart, but nobody will do anything. To the Arab world and international world, Iranian/Russian domination of Syria and preservation of regime > letting Muslims win the war. They won't tolerate any international Muslim army, only secular nationalist army. So you're not going to get any support, we've been through it. Your best bet is for all factions to resolve differences and do their best to combat Russia and Iranian efforts in Syria.

If you think otherwise you're stupid and are average typical person who doesn't belong in politics.


----------



## Falcon29

..............

..............

..............

IS is making gains in Aleppo, not because they're better trained nor any conspiracy theories. Because they are organized, all answer back to single leadership and have straight forward agenda which is not based off foreign advisers. Even if you oppose the group, they don't go to Jordan, US or Turkey to discuss military/political steps. They are independent. Unlike rebels in Daraa who get blackmailed by US/Jordan and therefore delay military operations. If IS defeats rebels in Aleppo, the rebels would be forced to defect to them, and the Kurds would lose their area of control in the northwest. If you're wondering why they're still growing, it's because lack of international support for locals, corruption of other factions and bad leadership of other factions. Other factions simply can't deliver and aren't serious about their objectives. Eventually it will be IS taking on Russia, US, Iran and regional dictatorships.

ISIS is also targeting rebels in small towns near Damascus and are succeeding, it may be possible that rebel groups will collapse. Can someone explain this? Do other rebel groups lack weapons/have corruption?

Hypocrisy of international world also contributes to this. Burning of man by Shia militias in Iraq recieves no attention, bombing of civilians by international world doesn't either. But any action by IS gets attention. Therefore natural law just stands against hypocrisy and will increase their success. IS can't be defeated if immorality and injustice remain.

.................

*In other news, Army of Conquest in Idlib claims 200km rockets aimed at 'Qardaha' soon to be used:




*
.......

These seem like Hezbollah members to me and not rebels. But if Rebels means they're trying different means.

..............

*Latest news:
*
*The King AragorN* ‏@selessar  2m2 minutes ago
#Breaking: Fighter jets of coalition forces including #Turkey bombing #Raqqa of #ISIS now #*Syria* #ISIL #YPG #Nusra
....

*TahrirSy تحرير سوري* ‏@TahrirSy  6m6 minutes ago
Breaking: Intern'l coalition warplanes strike #ISIS targets in the northern #Aleppo countryside #*Syria* #IS #Happening_Now
.....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> ..............
> 
> ..............
> 
> ..............
> 
> IS is making gains in Aleppo, not because they're better trained nor any conspiracy theories. Because they are organized, all answer back to single leadership and have straight forward agenda which is not based off foreign advisers. Even if you oppose the group, they don't go to Jordan, US or Turkey to discuss military/political steps. They are independent. Unlike rebels in Daraa who get blackmailed by US/Jordan and therefore delay military operations. If IS defeats rebels in Aleppo, the rebels would be forced to defect to them, and the Kurds would lose their area of control in the northwest. If you're wondering why they're still growing, it's because lack of international support for locals, corruption of other factions and bad leadership of other factions. Other factions simply can't deliver and aren't serious about their objectives. Eventually it will be IS taking on Russia, US, Iran and regional dictatorships.
> 
> ISIS is also targeting rebels in small towns near Damascus and are succeeding, it may be possible that rebel groups will collapse. Can someone explain this? Do other rebel groups lack weapons/have corruption?
> 
> Hypocrisy of international world also contributes to this. Burning of man by Shia militias in Iraq recieves no attention, bombing of civilians by international world doesn't either. But any action by IS gets attention. Therefore natural law just stands against hypocrisy and will increase their success. IS can't be defeated if immorality and injustice remain.
> 
> .................
> 
> *In other news, Army of Conquest in Idlib claims 200km rockets aimed at 'Qardaha' soon to be used:
> View attachment 252396
> 
> *
> .......
> 
> These seem like Hezbollah members to me and not rebels. But if Rebels means they're trying different means.
> 
> ..............
> 
> *Latest news:
> *
> *The King AragorN* ‏@selessar  2m2 minutes ago
> #Breaking: Fighter jets of coalition forces including #Turkey bombing #Raqqa of #ISIS now #*Syria* #ISIL #YPG #Nusra
> ....
> 
> *TahrirSy تحرير سوري* ‏@TahrirSy  6m6 minutes ago
> Breaking: Intern'l coalition warplanes strike #ISIS targets in the northern #Aleppo countryside #*Syria* #IS #Happening_Now
> .....


IS aren't gaining any ground now. Rebels are storming Tilalayn right now, and Ajnad al Sham repelled IS attacks on Damascus. For now anywhere IS want to go in the country they make fighting the rebels a priority first. They aren't fighting Assad as much as they fight rebels, not by a long shot.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> IS aren't gaining any ground now. Rebels are storming Tilalayn right now, and Ajnad al Sham repelled IS attacks on Damascus. For now anywhere IS want to go in the country they make fighting the rebels a priority first. They aren't fighting Assad as much as they fight rebels, not by a long shot.



I don't know what their priorities are, but stating they manage to deliver on the battlefield. ISIS in Damascus was probably result of internal dispute with rebels causing a split then fight for control. I am not aware of their manpower or capabilities in areas near the regime, in Homs it seems they're trying. From north east of Damascus it doesn't seem like they are. They're fighting in Aleppo because of small US sponsored groups deployed from Turkey with intended aim of ground offensive against IS. So it shouldn't be too hard to realize why they are fighting rebels there. Basically these small US sponsored groups cause escalation between IS and other Islamist groups, then these small groups pull out and fighting continues. We don't to appreciate ISIS in order to be honest. I am telling you what is happening. Regime is still strong in most major provinces. It seems this war will extend itself.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> I don't know what their priorities are, but stating they manage to deliver on the battlefield. ISIS in Damascus was probably result of internal dispute with rebels causing a split then fight for control. I am not aware of their manpower or capabilities in areas near the regime, in Homs it seems they're trying. From north east of Damascus it doesn't seem like they are. They're fighting in Aleppo because of small US sponsored groups deployed from Turkey with intended aim of ground offensive against IS. So it shouldn't be too hard to realize why they are fighting rebels there. Basically these small US sponsored groups cause escalation between IS and other Islamist groups, then these small groups pull out and fighting continues. We don't to appreciate ISIS in order to be honest. I am telling you what is happening. Regime is still strong in most major provinces. It seems this war will extend itself.


No internal split happened among rebels. ISIS in Damascus came because Assad gave up Palmyra to them.
The US sponsored groups weren't there when ISIS attack rebels in Deir ez Zour. Or Raqqa. Or even Damascus. Quneitara. The list goes on....
Regime is strong because of ruling with an iron fist. Since now it's importing more and more foreigners, Syrians will feel more and more subjugated.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Russian propaganda TV shows Syrian army in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best pieces:
> 
> 1:02-1:04
> 
> 1:16-1:20
> 
> 1:22-1:25
> 
> And simply must watch:
> 
> 2:01-2:03



impressive spray n pray for the audience at home  and a few pot shots or full auto with a AK, i doubt the enemy is within it's effective range of 400m 


should have some sniper teams with Remington 700 hunting these rats down, but too busy showing off for the camera


----------



## Hakan

@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> And where is the proof these people are captured?


Left guy is smoking and right eating a snack. What other proofs do u need?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hakan said:


> @Serpentine



So, now I should accept that Erdogan is the good guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> So, now I should accept that Erdogan is the good guy?


Yes. He will become your Sultan soon anyway, better to be on his side sooner than later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hakan said:


> Yes. He will become your Sultan soon anyway, better to be on his side sooner than later.



Great, so Allah will fulfill my wish before I die. I can't be more happy. 

----------------------------------------------

Unconfirmed reports that all of Zabadani has been 'militarily' fallen to SAA/Hezbollah. Should wait for more details/confirmation tomorrow, knowing past experiences of news coming out of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So far there have been 3 ISIS Chemical attacks on Mare', 2 with mustard gas (from Iraq), 1 with Chlorine (today, most likely from Assad.)
Both Assad & ISIS used CW vs rebels & civilians, with hundreds of attacks from Assad and a few from ISIS. Yet barely any aimed at each other. 2 only that I can recall on Deir ez Zour.
Total civilian casualties from ISIS CW attacks have been at least 20.
Total civilian casualties from Assad CW attacks have been at least 2,000, probably more.

In other news, a Turkish soldier was killed and another injured after ISIS attacked them near Kilis. Turkish tanks responded by shelling ISIS positions on the border.

Speaking of tanks, the total number of tanks destroyed by rebels in August is 50.
6 in Aleppo; 3 in Idlib, Homs, & Dara'a; 30 (!) in Hama; 11 in Damascus & its countryside.
The majority of them (30) were destroyed during the Ghab plain battles. Keep in mind, tanks according to rebels includes Gvozdikas and Akatsiyas.

Ahrar al Sham GoPro footage of the storming of Baskhoy:





Sham Front paving roads:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Antaréss

*#Vienna: Austrians Are Welcoming the Refugees*
- *August 31th*, *2015*




*Summary :*
About *20,000* people took to the streets of *Vienna* on *Monday* to demonstrate against ill-treatment of refugees, police said, after the *bodies of 71 people were found in an abandoned truck last week*.
Holding up large banners reading “*Refugees welcome*” and “*I don’t want Europe to be a mass grave*”, demonstrators of all ages rallied at the city’s *Westbahnhof* train station before heading down a major shopping thoroughfare. A large part of the inner city had been cordoned off for the march.

*Read more at:* The Guardian
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Homs: Our Valiant Assadists Have Finally Retaliated to Zionist Airstrikes*




*Summary :*
This was found on a dead soldier's phone near *Al-Rastan* in *Northern Homs*.
The '_resistance_' dance is another reason why we're envied. Such clowns are celebrating the destruction of the country while the evil *Europeans* are welcoming the '_Chechen_' refugees.
Then they create a thread to ask "*Why are you going to Europe ?*".
Congrats to the '_very Islamic resistance_', without your help, we wouldn't be living the worst days of our history.
May *Allah* keep you with *Bashar*, nowadays and always.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
At the moment, *Al-Zabadani* has never fallen yet and *Hi-Zbalé* carpet bombers are still being killed :





*Names: *Iyad Talees, Zakariya Khaleel, Abbas Abu Kamil, Ali Aashour, Ali Mazih, Mustafa Yaseen, Muhammad Mahdi, Muhammad Baqir, Muhammad Ramzi, Muhammad Qasim, Ali Nimr, Muhammad Ni'ma, Muhammad Hani, Mahdi Mustafa, and Maytham Muhammad
*Nationality:* Lebanese
*Allegiance:* Hizbullah


Serpentine said:


> Give me one single reason why U.S VP should say something like that out of nowhere about America's best friends in region. If they were U.S enemies, your word could have been true, but the most amazing thing about it is that they are closest U.S allies.


Because *Turkey* supports '_terrorists_' (*rebels*) like *FSA*. Does this logic work when it comes to the '_resistance_' ? :
*#Rewind: Iraqi Hizbullah Secretary General Blames Iran and Al-Maliki*
- *February*, *2015*




In case you don't want to watch this short video, make sure you read the following (at least the text in *red*) :

*Summary :*
*Wathiq Al-Battat* says to the anchor :
- "*Al-Maliki and Iran are responsible for what's happening in Iraq, they'll bear responsibility for every drop of blood shed*."
- "*Al-Maliki has handed Mosul and all the other places over to Da'ish, it's documented*."
- "*Al-Maliki destroyed Iraq and tried to portray himself as the chosen man of this age*."

*Extras :*
*Al-Battat* speaks about what he called "the 'morality' of *Al-Maliki* forces" :
*1.* They are all under influence of drugs and alcohol, with their sh***y morals.
*2.* They attack women and children when they go in.
*3.* They destroy all the furniture in the house.
*4.* They take all the money they find.
*5.* They arrest anybody who carries a gun.
- The anchor says: "That's what the *Sunnis* used to say about the security forces."
- *Al-Battat* replies: "*They were telling the truth*. *Everything they said was true*."​Around (*02:50*), although a part of the speech is censored, these words should be told by *Hasan* to *Bashar*.

*Are You Ready to Accept Everything He Said ?*


Serpentine said:


> It's not about credibility, it's about the significance of it, a very senior official telling something like that not about U.S enemies, but U.S friends. That my friend, is not a coincidence.


I don't know why would a *Hizbullah* secretary-general speak that way about his allies (*Al-Maliki* and *Iran*).


Serpentine said:


> Not only because Joe Biden has said, but because of what I am seeing to happen in Syria for 4 years.


Not only because *Al-Battat* said that, it's what we all have been seeing in *Iraq* for more than *12* years.


Serpentine said:


> 2 Ashrar al-Sham 'rebels' in Hezbollah captivity, yesterday in Zabadani.


Haven't you said that *Ahrar Al-Sham* are like *Da'ish* ? How come they smoke when you know that *Da'ish* never smoke and even punish smokers ?
What about that one eating marshmallows ? He isn't eating organs, is he ? As you can see, those are mere *Hizbullah* actors.
Here is a *Hizbullah* member burning the corpse of a local fighter in *Al-Zabadani* :




Even if your photo isn't fake. This doesn't mean they are doing any favour as *they are the outsiders*.


Serpentine said:


> Since you always seem to write long tirades and whining about innocent civilians dying here and there, I'm yet to see you post in this thread, and specifically talk about civilians being killed everyday by Saudis, talk about hypocrisy and why no one takes you seriously with any of those posts crying about civilian deaths. Talk about crocodile tears.


I never whine. There is a country where more than *70* million '_oppressed_' people listen to *DJ Baba Noël*'s Trance music, whine and torture themselves *24/7*.
With regards to hypocrisy, you've been making apologies for *Butcher* a long time ago when no one was bombing *Yemen*. On top of that, you will say '*no*' to *Al-Battat*'s speech whereas you already said '*yes*' to *Biden*'s. *So who is the croco-hypocrite here *?
As for 'no one is taking me seriously', I'm only making things available for those who are interested. *None of my posts are meant to make you change your mind*, live your life and do whatever you want as I am not interested. In fact, all those that I'm interested in their opinion are taking me seriously and I am *%1000* sure of it..


raptor22 said:


> He is not a colonel ....just a lieutenant as u see .....


I trusted a random *Arabic* translation back then but I guess the photo I posted is *outdated*, *not a lieutenant either* :









Rank insignia of the Iranian military - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He was an '_oppressed_' *Captain*, killed while defending *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) in *Latakia*.
According to imperial sources, an untrained evil *rat* (this one) has stomped him. *Who knows what will happen to the incompetent imperialists if they face a man*.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile, rebels have plenty of videos of captured Assadists, Hezbollah, Afghanis, Iranians, etc. given medical treatment, food, and water. I can post a lot but a lot of them are graphic due to wounds sustained by Assadists.


You forgot about last *April* in *Dar'a* ? When *Butcher*'s worshipers said: The '_Syrian Arab_' Army has launched an offensive...etc.
And all what we found was :




Just a bunch of *Jet Li*(s) who claimed to '_defend_' *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) and yet they sold her for some pieces of *La Vache Quirit *as shown in the video. Cheese matters more than the *Lost Shrine*, who needs *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) ?
The most important moment in the video is :




Anyway, people protested against *Al-Jawlani* and his goats in *Khan Shaykhoun* (Idlib), they detained one of the activists (*Uthman Al-Khani*) .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

Has there been any new serious development in Syria? It seems that for a while now, it's been stuck in a stalemate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Madali said:


> Has there been any new serious development in Syria? It seems that for a while now, it's been stuck in a stalemate.




Qaeda bombed Latakia 

Car bomb in coastal stronghold of Syria's Assad kills at least 10: TV| Reuters


----------



## Hakan

Madali said:


> Has there been any new serious development in Syria? It seems that for a while now, it's been stuck in a stalemate.


This war could go on for decades.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Hakan said:


> This war could go on for decades.




There is no war in Syria. It is an anti terror operation ATO.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Antaréss said:


> *#Vienna: Austrians Are Welcoming the Refugees*
> - *August 31th*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> About *20,000* people took to the streets of *Vienna* on *Monday* to demonstrate against ill-treatment of refugees, police said, after the *bodies of 71 people were found in an abandoned truck last week*.
> Holding up large banners reading “*Refugees welcome*” and “*I don’t want Europe to be a mass grave*”, demonstrators of all ages rallied at the city’s *Westbahnhof* train station before heading down a major shopping thoroughfare. A large part of the inner city had been cordoned off for the march.
> 
> *Read more at:* The Guardian
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#Homs: Our Valiant Assadists Have Finally Retaliated to Zionist Airstrikes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> This was found on a dead soldier's phone near *Al-Rastan* in *Northern Homs*.
> The '_resistance_' dance is another reason why we're envied. Such clowns are celebrating the destruction of the country while the evil *Europeans* are welcoming the '_Chechen_' refugees.
> Then they create a thread to ask "*Why are you going to Europe ?*".
> Congrats to the '_very Islamic resistance_', without your help, we wouldn't be living the worst days of our history.
> May *Allah* keep you with *Bashar*, nowadays and always.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> At the moment, *Al-Zabadani* has never fallen yet and *Hi-Zbalé* carpet bombers are still being killed :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names: *Iyad Talees, Zakariya Khaleel, Abbas Abu Kamil, Ali Aashour, Ali Mazih, Mustafa Yaseen, Muhammad Mahdi, Muhammad Baqir, Muhammad Ramzi, Muhammad Qasim, Ali Nimr, Muhammad Ni'ma, Muhammad Hani, Mahdi Mustafa, and Maytham Muhammad
> *Nationality:* Lebanese
> *Allegiance:* Hizbullah
> Because *Turkey* supports '_terrorists_' (*rebels*) like *FSA*. Does this logic work when it comes to the '_resistance_' ? :
> *#Rewind: Iraqi Hizbullah Secretary General Blames Iran and Al-Maliki*
> - *February*, *2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you don't want to watch this short video, make sure you read the following (at least the text in *red*) :
> 
> *Summary :*
> *Wathiq Al-Battat* says to the anchor :
> - "*Al-Maliki and Iran are responsible for what's happening in Iraq, they'll bear responsibility for every drop of blood shed*."
> - "*Al-Maliki has handed Mosul and all the other places over to Da'ish, it's documented*."
> - "*Al-Maliki destroyed Iraq and tried to portray himself as the chosen man of this age*."
> 
> *Extras :*
> *Al-Battat* speaks about what he called "the 'morality' of *Al-Maliki* forces" :
> *1.* They are all under influence of drugs and alcohol, with their sh***y morals.
> *2.* They attack women and children when they go in.
> *3.* They destroy all the furniture in the house.
> *4.* They take all the money they find.
> *5.* They arrest anybody who carries a gun.
> - The anchor says: "That's what the *Sunnis* used to say about the security forces."
> - *Al-Battat* replies: "*They were telling the truth*. *Everything they said was true*."​Around (*02:50*), although a part of the speech is censored, these words should be told by *Hasan* to *Bashar*.
> 
> *Are You Ready to Accept Everything He Said ?*
> I don't know why would a *Hizbullah* secretary-general speak that way about his allies (*Al-Maliki* and *Iran*).
> Not only because *Al-Battat* said that, it's what we all have been seeing in *Iraq* for more than *12* years.
> Haven't you said that *Ahrar Al-Sham* are like *Da'ish* ? How come they smoke when you know that *Da'ish* never smoke and even punish smokers ?
> What about that one eating marshmallows ? He isn't eating organs, is he ? As you can see, those are mere *Hizbullah* actors.
> Here is a *Hizbullah* member burning the corpse of a local fighter in *Al-Zabadani* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if your photo isn't fake. This doesn't mean they are doing any favour as *they are the outsiders*.
> I never whine. There is a country where more than *70* million '_oppressed_' people listen to *DJ Baba Noël*'s Trance music, whine and torture themselves *24/7*.
> With regards to hypocrisy, you've been making apologies for *Butcher* a long time ago when no one was bombing *Yemen*. On top of that, you will say '*no*' to *Al-Battat*'s speech whereas you already said '*yes*' to *Biden*'s. *So who is the croco-hypocrite here *?
> As for 'no one is taking me seriously', I'm only making things available for those who are interested. *None of my posts are meant to make you change your mind*, live your life and do whatever you want as I am not interested. In fact, all those that I'm interested in their opinion are taking me seriously and I am *%1000* sure of it..
> I trusted a random *Arabic* translation back then but I guess the photo I posted is *outdated*, *not a lieutenant either* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank insignia of the Iranian military - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He was an '_oppressed_' *Captain*, killed while defending *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) in *Latakia*.
> According to imperial sources, an untrained evil *rat* (this one) has stomped him. *Who knows what will happen to the incompetent imperialists if they face a man*.
> You forgot about last *April* in *Dar'a* ? When *Butcher*'s worshipers said: The '_Syrian Arab_' Army has launched an offensive...etc.
> And all what we found was :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bunch of *Jet Li*(s) who claimed to '_defend_' *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) and yet they sold her for some pieces of *La Vache Quirit *as shown in the video. Cheese matters more than the *Lost Shrine*, who needs *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) ?
> The most important moment in the video is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, people protested against *Al-Jawlani* and his goats in *Khan Shaykhoun* (Idlib), they detained one of the activists (*Uthman Al-Khani*) .



Excellent and extremely detailed post as usual sister. The farsis are unable to reply as usual. I have experience in this field.



Hakan said:


> This war could go on for decades.



I highly doubt that. In theory it could continue forever (until the end of times) but I would be very surprised if the Al-Assad regime still held power 5 years from now. The Syrian opposition will eventually win the battle as you can't beat demographics on the long run. There will come a point where regional powers and world powers will say enough is enough. Especially if Daesh increases in power or once a major terrorist attack occurs in the West. Apparently that is needed for the world powers to wake up.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Syrian opposition will eventually win the battle as you can't beat demographics on the long run.




If that were the case Arabs would have beaten Hebrews. Hebrews are only 5 million in the entire world.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> If that were the case Arabs would have beaten Hebrews. Hebrews are only 5 million in the entire world.



There is nothing called "Hebrews". Secondly There are around 16 million or so Jews across the world of which over 50% have origins in the Arab world.

Nor has the Arab world (all 22 Arab countries) ever fought against Israel. If they all had ganged up on Israel in 1948 Israel would not exist today. Likewise today if all Arab armies united in order to attack Israel. Assuming that the international community would look silently at such an conflict and assuming that Israel would not use their nukes to self-destruct and take the whole region with them.

Of course all this is unrealistic but you are unfamiliar with those old wars that are not much relevant today. As relevant as Arabs from today's Hijaz creating 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history, more than any other ethnic group in the top 15. 

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's history and nothing more.

Also I am not sure why you are mentioning Israel out of nowhere @Superboy ?

The Al-Assad regime will eventually lose not only Damascus and most of Southern Syria (eventually) but also Hama and Homs. Leaving (potentially) only Latakia, Tartus, Jableh, Baniyas and other Alawi majority areas for the Al-Assad regime to go to. Before that even becomes an option I am sure that Al-Assad and his best buddies will fled abroad either to Russia or the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's of Iran.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> There is nothing called "Hebrews".




Hebrew is an official language of Israel. 75% of Israelis speak Hebrew.



Saif al-Arab said:


> The Al-Assad regime will eventually lose not only Damascus and most of Southern Syria (eventually) but also Hama and Homs. Leaving (potentially) only Latakia, Tartus, Jableh, Baniyas and other Alawi majority areas for the Al-Assad regime to go to. Before that even becomes an option I am sure that Al-Assad and his best buddies will fled abroad either to Russia or the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's of Iran.




Doubt it. If Qaeda does make a foothold in Latakia governorate, Russia and Iran would deploy military to attack Qaeda and drive them out. Damascus is Assad's hometown and he is immensely popular there. Can't see Assad losing Damascus or Daraa to secular southern rebels.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> Hebrew is an official language of Israel. 75% of Israelis speak Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. If Qaeda does make a foothold in Latakia governorate, Russia and Iran would deploy military to attack Qaeda and drive them out. Damascus is Assad's hometown and he is immensely popular there. Can't see Assad losing Damascus or Daraa to secular southern rebels.



Oh boy, @Superboy that hurts my eyes. 

Russia nor Iran will send any troops excluding the advisers that they have already been sending for years.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> Russia nor Iran will send any troops excluding the advisers that they have already been sending for years.




Don't underestimate these two. Russia is a super power and Iran is a regional power.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> Qaeda bombed Latakia
> 
> Car bomb in coastal stronghold of Syria's Assad kills at least 10: TV| Reuters


Car bomb was in the same square that protests against Sulayman al-Assad occurred in. You're telling me that's a coincidence?



soldier of Putin said:


> Hebrew is an official language of Israel. 75% of Israelis speak Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. If Qaeda does make a foothold in Latakia governorate, Russia and Iran would deploy military to attack Qaeda and drive them out. Damascus is Assad's hometown and he is immensely popular there. Can't see Assad losing Damascus or Daraa to secular southern rebels.


You are retarded.
Qardaha is Asshead's home town, and that is in Latakia. Assad is not popular anywhere but in Alawite majority areas.

Meanwhile, in glorious Hezbollah land:
Hezbollah official’s son arrested for selling arms to ISIS: report
@Serpentine @Madali and any other Iranian hezbollah loving trolls. What's your justification for this? SAA was claiming that he was selling weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Qardaha is Asshead's home town, and that is in Latakia




Assad was born in Damascus. His hometown is therefore Damascus. He pa was born in Qardaha.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> Assad was born in Damascus. His hometown is therefore Damascus. He pa was born in Qardaha.


Are you that dense?
He was born in Qardaha, his whole family was born there. If you're trying to imply that he's somehow more popular because he was born in Damascus (he wasn't,) you're still stupid.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you that dense?
> He was born in Qardaha, his whole family was born there. If you're trying to imply that he's somehow more popular because he was born in Damascus (he wasn't,) you're still stupid.




Bashar al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, Assad's wife is from Homs. Don't even think about taking Homs either.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> Bashar al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bashar al-Assad was born in Damascus on 11 September 1965, the second oldest son of Aniseh and Hafez al-Assad.[21]His last name in Arabic means "the lion"; Assad's peasant paternal grandfather had changed the family name from Wahsh (meaning "Savage") when acquiring minor noble status in 1927.[22] His father, born to an impoverished rural family of Alawite background, rose through the Ba'ath Party ranks to take control of the Syrian branch of the Party in the 1970 Corrective Revolution, culminating in his rise to the Syrian presidency.[23] Hafez al-Assad promoted his supporters within the Ba'ath Party, many of whom were also of Alawite background.[21][24] After the coup, Alawite strongmen were installed and Sunni, Druze and Ismaili individuals were systematically arrested and purged from the army and Ba'ath party.[25]

Bashar al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I did not know that. You could not have made it up. From now on he is no longer Al-Assad but his ORIGINAL Al-Wahsh or Al-Wahshi. This is just too good. Talk about living up to your name.

The problem with many Arab leaderships/leaders is that uneducated peasants took the power and hijacked whole countries. That must never be repeated anywhere.

With Assad on the ropes in Syria, whatâs the endgame? | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Syria has the ME's biggest Christian population. Russia reserves the right to use military to defend the Christians of Syria.


----------



## bsruzm

Hakan said:


> This war could go on for decades.


Syria and Iraq are geoghraphically and strategically too important to have a decades long war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> Syria has the ME's biggest Christian population. Russia reserves the right to use military to defend the Christians of Syria.


Then Muslims reserve the right to defend Muslims in Chechnya.

Also, using Wikipedia as a source = bad. Assad family was born and raised in Qardaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

soldier of Putin said:


> Syria has the ME's biggest Christian population. Russia reserves the right to use military to defend the Christians of Syria.



This has nothing to do with religion but more about the interest of Russian Federation.

Christians have been even killed in Ukraine .


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> Syria has the ME's biggest Christian population. Russia reserves the right to use military to defend the Christians of Syria.



@Superboy will you stop flooding this section with nonsense for once? Otherwise you will simply get banned again. Please read up on the topics that you are commenting on before writing nonsense all over the place.

Syria has indeed a large Christian Arab + Assyrian/Chaldean and Armenian minority but Egypt is by far the MENA country with the highest number of Christians. Egypt has almost 10 million Copts.

Also you are a Chinese so I don't understand your fetish for Russia. Russia has been occupying Chinese/Manchurian (traditionally) lands for centuries. Even Japanese (Ainu) lands.



bsruzm said:


> Syria and Iraq are geoghraphically and strategically too important to have a decades long war.



Not only that my friend, whatever happens in those two countries is impacting all of West Asia and much of the Arab world as a whole. It' can't go on for much longer IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Syria and Lebanon and Iraq lost already lot of christians.
and now even more 
because of the saudi salafi ideology full of intolerance .. very sadly

the best is to keep equilibrium . hopefully when the Iraqis kick out the saudi IS soldiers , everything will be fine again.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> Syria and Lebanon and Iraq lost already lot of christians.
> and now even more
> because of the saudi salafi ideology full of intolerance .. very sadly
> 
> the best is to keep equilibrium . hopefully when the Iraqis kick out the saudi IS soldiers , everything will be fine again.



Idiotic farsi. Islam originates from Hijaz in modern-day KSA. Sunni Islam, Shia Islam, Sufism etc. Christian Arabs and Muslim Arabs (including Jewish Arabs) lived with each other in peace for 1300 years.

Before your beloved fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran took power in 1979 as well. More Christians live in KSA than in Iran (many more) and nobody bothers them.

Daesh has nothing to do with KSA.

Much of the Arab world will see peace once again when your demonic terrorist leaders are gone. The world did good in sanctioning and isolating your country.

KSA/Arab obsessed cretin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

ahahah nice propaganda  very funny
and by the way our religion is born there but people there are not our prophet . islam is in every people who have the faith. one day maybe you'll understand it.
and KSA doesn't mean Arab , cretin. 

about KSA:
Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Virtually all Saudi citizens are Muslim[276] (officially – all), and almost all Saudi residents are Muslim.[277][277][278]Estimates of the Sunni population of Saudi Arabia are somewhere between 75–90%, with the remaining 10–25% being Shia Muslim.[15][279][280][281][282] The official and dominant form of Sunni Islam in Saudi Arabia is commonly known as Wahhabism, (proponents prefer the name Salafism, considering Wahhabi derogatory[283]) and is often described as 'puritanical', 'intolerant', or 'ultra-conservative' by observers, and as "true" Islam by its adherents. It was founded in the Arabian Peninsula by Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab in the eighteenth century.​that is your country man 

about Iran:
Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The remaining 2% are non-Muslim religious minorities, including Christians, Jews, Bahais, Mandeans, Yezidis, Yarsanis, and Zoroastrians.[35][282]​
still not enough tolerance and too many left but compared to yours , we are very ok

about Lebanon:
Lebanon is the most religiously diverse country in the Middle East.[164] As of 2014 the CIA World Factbook estimates the following: Muslim 54% (27% Shia Islam, 27% Sunni Islam), Christian 40.5% (includes 21% Maronite Catholic, 8% Greek Orthodox, 5% Melkite Catholic, 1% Protestant, 5.5% other Christian), Druze 5.6%, very small numbers of Jews, Baha'is, Buddhists, and Hindus and Mormons.[165] A study conducted by the Lebanese Information Center and based on voter registration numbers shows that by 2011 the Christian population was stable compared to that of previous years, making up 34.35% of the population; Muslims, the Druze included, were 65.47% of the population

i'd like so much our countries be more like this.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Farsi cretin, so it is now propaganda that Islam originated in Hiajz, modern-day KSA? Sunni Islam, Shia Islam and Sufism included obviously. You learn something new each day from the farsi Mullah lot here on PDF.

So when you say ideology from KSA there is only one answer and that is Islam. Daesh has nothing to do with KSA anymore than your Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense has.

Lastly KSA hosts the largest amount of foreigners in the Muslim world and 1-2 millions of them are Christians. Many are Arab Christians but there are also many Roman Catholic Filipinos and Africans. Many were born in KSA and have grown up there. So yes, KSA is home to more Christians than Iran. Only Egypt, Lebanon and Syria (this is even doubtful today - speaking about Syria here) have more Christians in the MENA region than KSA. That's a fact.

Most native people in KSA are Muslims which is hardly strange. Just like 98% of all Iranians are Muslims and the only Christians are non-Iranian people such as the Semitic Assyrians and Armenians.

In what is now KSA in pre-Islamic times there were large Christian, Jewish (fellow Abrahamic/Semitic religions), Hanifs, ancient non-Abrahamic Semitic religions (called Paganism by all 3 Abrahamic religions) communities but after the advent of Islam most converted to Islam.

In fact one of the oldest churches in the world is located in KSA (Jubail) and many so-called "Saints" in Christianity were born in modern-day KSA.

Christianity in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jubail Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now go obsess about affairs in the Arab world. No Arab takes the opinion of farsis seriously anyway nor have your barking any influence on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Then Muslims reserve the right to defend Muslims in Chechnya.
> 
> Also, using Wikipedia as a source = bad. Assad family was born and raised in Qardaha.




You tried and failed in Chechyna. Who do you think we are? We are a super power.


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Christianity in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .


in your own quote:
The percentage of Saudi Arabiancitizens who are Christians is officially zero,[6] as Saudi Arabia forbids religious conversion from Islam (Apostasy) and punishes it by death (Capital punishment in Saudi Arabia).[3][7]​
and KSA is not the center of Arab world. KSA doesn't represent the Arabs. 
at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> in your own quote:
> The percentage of Saudi Arabiancitizens who are Christians is officially zero,[6] as Saudi Arabia forbids religious conversion from Islam (Apostasy) and punishes it by death (Capital punishment in Saudi Arabia).[3][7]​
> and KSA is not the center of Arab world. KSA doesn't represent the Arabs.
> at all.



Same thing in Iran de jure but in reality this never happens. KSA for instance has one of the largest atheist communities in the Muslim world, even the world.

A surprising map of where the world’s atheists live - The Washington Post








Never in the history of KSA has anyone been killed for conversion nor has there been 1 single recorded stoning. There have been less than 80 cases of amputations of repeated thief's hands in 83 years. Meanwhile in Iran……...

Secondly you are either thick as usual or you have not yet learned English yet. The answer seems to be both.

*Let me repeat myself for the third time. KSA hosts many more Christians than Iran. In fact there are almost 2 million Christians in KSA. Majority being Filipino Roman Catholics, Arab Christians and migrants from Africa (Ethiopia + Eritrea mainly). A large percentage of them have been born in KSA and lived there all their lives.

In 80 million big Iran there are less than 400.000 Christians and almost all of them are Assyrians or Armenians. Non-Iranians in other words.*

Anyway I am not sure why we are discussing this. Fact is that your fake wannabe Arab Mullah regime (Black turban heads) have been causing misery in the MENA region continuously since 1979. You have turned peaceful countries into battlefields. This is the work of you and nobody else and this is why you have been sanctioned, isolated etc. and why you are still considered a pariah state although it seems that you are opening up a bit. Better late than never they say.

Also your obsession about associating groups that were not founded in KSA, not led by people from KSA, not present in KSA with KSA makes as much sense as blaming KSA for your Wilayat al-Faqih rule and terrorism because you also claim to be Muslims as Islam originates in what is today KSA (Hijaz).

Another thing, KSA hosts almost 1 million Hindus as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Hussein said:


> in your own quote:
> The percentage of Saudi Arabiancitizens who are Christians is officially zero,[6] as Saudi Arabia forbids religious conversion from Islam (Apostasy) and punishes it by death (Capital punishment in Saudi Arabia).[3][7]​
> and KSA is not the center of Arab world. KSA doesn't represent the Arabs.
> at all.





> KSA is not the center of Arab world




don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??

the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??
> 
> the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.



Yes and yes.

Makkah and Madina (two ancient cities in the historical region of Hijaz) are located in modern-day KSA and have been part of KSA for 83 years. Of course they have always been Hijazi and Arabian cities.

See post 9347.

Nobody has said that KSA is the center of the Arab world (all sane Arabs consider their brethren as equal as we are all Arabs) but KSA is indeed not only a regional power but also the main Arab power along with Egypt. Be it financially, religiously, culturally, military wise, in terms of geographic size etc.

In any case I have to tell you that many Arabs on the Arabian Peninsula (Arabians) look at the Arabian Peninsula as 1 single entity and 1 single people. I am one of them. You can include Iraq, Jordan, Palestine, Syria, Lebanon and Egypt in that group as well on many fronts. If not the Arab world as a whole.

Arabian Peninsula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway back to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

C130 said:


> don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??
> 
> the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.


ahahah what a bullshit answer
Mecca is Islam property. it is a place of all muslims... when i pray toward Mecca of course i don't pray Saud guys
man you are funny


----------



## United

*Hezbollah official’s son arrested for selling arms to ISIS: report*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> ahahah what a bullshit answer
> Mecca is Islam property. it is a place of all muslims... when i pray toward Mecca of course i don't pray Saud guys
> man you are funny



Are you not the same Farsi who claims that he is a Sayyid (a descendent of Prophet Muhammad (saws) ) just like your demonic Mullah regime and many farsi users on PDF?

Do you know where Prophet Muhammad (saws) was born and the history of his family and lineage? They are Hijazis. Today all Hijazis are Saudi Arabians.

So this is good evidence of your fairytales. Your hatred for not only KSA's regime (which is legitimate as they are a regime like any other in the MENA region) but the people have exposed you.



United said:


> *Hezbollah official’s son arrested for selling arms to ISIS: report*



Terrorists work together with other terrorists. Nothing new.

Hezbollah kills innocent civilians = yes.

Hezbollah beheads = yes.

Hezbollah burns people alive = yes.

Hezbollah shells civilian areas = yes.

Hezbollah has used suicide bombings = yes.

Hezbollah kidnaps = yes.

Hezbollah uses the drug trade to earn money = yes.

Hezbollah uses moronic slogans to demonize people or countries = yes.

You can say the same about Daesh and many Iranian sponsored Shia militias in Iraq as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Are you not the same Farsi who claims that he is a Sayyid (a descendent of Prophet Muhammad (saws) ) just like your demonic Mullah regime and many farsi users on PDF?
> 
> Do you know where Prophet Muhammad (saws) was born and the history of his family and lineage? They are Hijazis. Today all Hijazis are Saudi Arabians.
> 
> So this is good evidence of your fairytales. Your hatred for not only KSA's regime (which is legitimate as they are a regime like any other in the MENA region) but the people have exposed you.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists work together with other terrorists. Nothing new.


again, islam is the property of all muslims
and of course not the property of a family
and of course when you pray towards Mecca you pray towards something else than saud property

i cannot believe this quantity of bullshit you fanatics are saying here


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> again, islam is the property of all muslims
> and of course not the property of a family
> and of course when you pray towards Mecca you pray towards something else than saud property
> 
> i cannot believe this quantity of bullshit you fanatics are saying here



Why are you blabbering about something that I have never written? Do you understand English? You are 42 years old. What has your reply anything to do with my posts or what I have written? Everything that I have written is factually correct.

Why are you ignoring my post? Did I catch you with your pants down?


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are you blabbering about something that I have never written? Do you understand English? You are 42 years old. What has your reply anything to do with my posts or what I have written. Everything that I have written is factually correct.
> 
> Why are you ignoring my post? Did I catch you with your pants down?


you said yes and yes to the retard comments of your bro: be honest once :
don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??

the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.​


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> you said yes and yes to the retard comments of your bro: be honest once :
> don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??
> 
> the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.​



Ok, you have been exposed and cannot reply. Fair enough. I always knew by your conduct. Same story with not only KSA but Arabs as a whole excluding fellow Shia Arab Wilayat al-Faqih fanboys. Just like your fellow Iranians here. Nothing new. You are all obsessing about the 450 million Arabs due to the subsequent Arab military, religious, cultural and linguistic conquest that took place 1400 years (!) ago and is still present today on most fronts. This is why Arabs don't trust your likes and even dislike you. That hate/obsession of yours is eating you up.

So Makkah and Madinah are not the two holiest cities in Islam and the spiritual home of Islam? So when you pray you don't face the Ka'aba in Makkah. Makkah and Madinah are not Hijazi cities now part of KSA either?

OK, as I wrote before we constantly learn something new from our Iranian friends on PDF when they are discussing Arab affairs.


----------



## C130

Hussein said:


> ahahah what a bullshit answer
> Mecca is Islam property. it is a place of all muslims... when i pray toward Mecca of course i don't pray Saud guys
> man you are funny




I didn't say you pray to Sauds

but Mecca is in the KSA and you are praying towards Saudi Arabia 

I said they are the keyholders and caretakers of Mecca, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

C130 said:


> I didn't say you pray to Sauds
> 
> but Mecca is in the KSA and you are praying towards Saudi Arabia
> 
> I said they are the keyholders and caretakers of Mecca, no?



when muslims pray towards Mecca they don't pray towards a regime, a family or a property

people when they go KSA to see the Mecca , they don't go there to see saudi family or wahhabi retard ideology
they go there for Islam purpose
Islam has nothing to do with a property of a family , a country

they are not the key holders or bullshit stuff , they have a responsibility to take care of muslims coming here
in their territory like everyone should act the same in any land of the world

some people in this forum believe too much they are representative of Arabs or Islam
nobody is, nothing is 
and for me pakistanis or indians or chinese have exactly the same rights to say they are as much muslims as we are 
nobody owns a special "title"
this is the strong faith of Islam: no property. it is inside all of us. we are all equal to Islam


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Hussein

Why are you writing nonsense again? Who said that anyone is praying to a family or a country? Or that Arab or Iranian Muslims are better than Chinese, Pakistani or Indian Muslims? I think that you are the one that is retarded here. Keep ignoring being exposed too.

Funny that a supporter of the retarded Wilayat al-Faqih is talking about equality when your regime uses religious titles to stay in power. In fact only Wilayat al-Faqih supporters and Shia Twelver's can rule Iran. Not only that you have a whole class of people based on their ancestry (Sadah families) alone.

At least it is normal in monarchies as this is what monarchies are and have been all over the world regardless of race, religion etc.

At least anyone in KSA regardless of descent can become a Grand Mufti in KSA. Speaking about religious titles.



C130 said:


> I didn't say you pray to Sauds
> 
> but Mecca is in the KSA and you are praying towards Saudi Arabia
> 
> I said they are the keyholders and caretakers of Mecca, no?



He obviously has trouble with English or he is deliberately putting words into people's mouths. I think that it is a combination. He is all over the place. One can just reread this debate to see this. Sad that you have 42 year olds acting like this.


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??
> 
> the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.




No they don't. They pray to Mecca, not to Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> No they don't. They pray to Mecca, not to Saudi Arabia.



The Holy City of Makkah is a Saudi Arabian city. It's the same thing. Semantics.

That is why KSA is also called The Land of the Two Holy Mosques in media across the world.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Holy City of Makkah is a Saudi Arabian city. It's the same thing. Semantics.
> 
> That is why KSA is also called The Land of the Two Holy Mosques in media across the world.




So? Just because Mecca is in Saudi Arabia does this mean no Muslim country can fight a war with Saudi Arabia? Heck, even Ali was killed by a Muslim, even Husayn was killed by a Muslim. What's so special about Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

and by the way i am against Iranian spiritual leadership. i said hundred times. so stop your lies hundred time
al hasani second account

it is not because they are some crap people in Iran that it gives a better image of retard wahhabi fanatics


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> So? Just because Mecca is in Saudi Arabia does this mean no Muslim country can fight a war with Saudi Arabia? Heck, even Ali was killed by a Muslim, even Husayn was killed by a Muslim. What's so special about Saudi Arabia?



What the hell has that to do with the fact that both Makkah and Madinah are two ancient Saudi Arabian/Hijazi cities which they have always been or the fact that KSA is also known as the Land of the Two Holy Mosques?

In theory a Muslim country can start a war with KSA but militarily, politically and religiously this would be an own goal or even a suicide.

Over 1/3 of all Saudi Arabians live in Hijaz and no Muslim or even non-Muslim country is foolish enough to attack the holy lands of Hijaz @Superboy

No Muslim country dares to attack the Holy Land. This is very simple. It won't ever happen. Allah (swt) is protecting the Holy Land along with 35 million Saudi Arabians the descendants of Prophets, Sahabah and blessed clans and tribes.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> What the hell has that to do with the fact that both Makkah and Madinah are two ancient Saudi Arabian/Hijazi cities which they have always been or the fact that KSA is also known as the Land of the Two Holy Mosques?
> 
> In theory a Muslim country can start a war with KSA but militarily, politically and religiously this would be an own goal or even a suicide.
> 
> Over 1/3 of all Saudi Arabians live in Hijaz and no Muslim or even non-Muslim country is foolish enough to attack the holy lands of Hijaz @Superboy
> 
> No Muslim country dares to attack the Holy Land. This is very simple. It won't ever happen. Allah (swt) is protecting the Holy Land along with 35 million Saudi Arabians the descendants of Prophets, Sahabah and blessed clans and tribes.




I don't think so  The world is a pretty secular place these days. No one would care if some country invades Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

soldier of Putin said:


> I don't think so  The world is a pretty secular place these days. No one would care if some country invades Saudi Arabia.



You must be mentally ill if you think that the 35 million Saudi Arabians, 450 million Arabs, 1.7 billion Muslims and world powers would sit idle by if anyone was foolish enough to attack Makkah, Madinah, Hijaz and KSA as a whole. 

Very in fact.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saif al-Arab said:


> You must be mentally ill if you think that the 35 million Saudi Arabians, 450 million Arabs, 1.7 billion Muslims and world powers would sit idle by if anyone was foolish enough to attack Makkah, Madinah, Hijaz and KSA as a whole.
> 
> Very in fact.




Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

You will never learn.

------------

The Syrian opposition arrested regime officer Nour Safi from 4th Armoured Division in Darkoush (Idlib) trying to flee to Turkey.




Something more sad:





Barrel bombs dropped on Zabadani by the criminal Al-Assad (or Al-Washi his family's original name which means savage in Arabic) regime today.




@Dr.Thrax @Antaréss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

*Hizbul Shaitan young terrorists training school*






guess who else..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> You tried and failed in Chechyna. Who do you think we are? We are a super power.


We didn't fail. We kicked your asses in Grozny. 300 tanks lost? The majority the fairly new T-80? That's a success.

Only reason we lost in Chechnya was because some genius decided to invade Dagestan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> We didn't fail. We kicked your asses in Grozny. 300 tanks lost? The majority the fairly new T-80? That's a success.
> 
> Only reason we lost in Chechnya was because some genius decided to invade Dagestan.




BS  We have technology. You don't. You can't win a war without technology.


----------



## KingWest

soldier of Putin said:


> BS  We have technology. You don't. You can't win a war without technology.



The Taliban is doing pretty good, ..


----------



## soldier of Putin

KingWest said:


> The Taliban is doing pretty good, ..




We had a 30 to 1 kill ratio against Taliban in Afghanistan


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> BS  We have technology. You don't. You can't win a war without technology.


And Chechens barely had any technology and still kicked your asses.


soldier of Putin said:


> We had a 30 to 1 kill ratio against Taliban in Afghanistan


If you consider 1.5 million innocent Afghans killed by Russia "Taliban" then that statistic is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> And Chechens barely had any technology and still kicked your asses.




No they didn't. We won Chechen war.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> No they didn't. We won Chechen war.


After a genius decided to invade Dagestan. Otherwise your asses were kicked in 1996.
I keep saying "your," even though I keep forgetting you're @Superboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

C130 said:


> don't you have to face Mecca,KSA when youpray? you got to travel to Mecca once in your life??
> 
> the Sauds holds the keys to Islam and are the caretakers.



why are you, a usa-imperialist-military fan, trying to convince muslims that saudia is anything important?? just one saddam was enough to make the saudi monarchy ( not democracy  ) fearful.

only the untrained and non-intellectual of muslims give saudia the respect that the usa government arranged. 

by the way, why is this hell-hole thread still active??

toodle doo. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> No Muslim country dares to attack the Holy Land. This is very simple. It won't ever happen. Allah (swt) is protecting the Holy Land along with 35 million Saudi Arabians the descendants of Prophets, Sahabah and blessed clans and tribes.



(( Saudi King Abdullah vs Gaddafi (with English subtitles) - YouTube ))


----------



## JUBA

jamahir said:


> why are you, a usa-imperialist-military fan, trying to convince muslims that saudia is anything important?? just one saddam was enough to make the saudi monarchy ( not democracy  ) fearful.
> 
> only the untrained and non-intellectual of muslims give saudia the respect that the usa government arranged.
> 
> by the way, why is this hell-hole thread still active??
> 
> toodle doo.
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> 
> 
> ))




I like how King Abdullah owned your Gaddafi, the pot smoker didn't expect the reaction from King Abdullah so he swallowed his tongue like the idiot he is lol, btw i heard before your Gaddafi died Libyans actually inserted large caliber rifle bullets up his anus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

JUBA said:


> I like how King Abdullah owned your Gaddafi, the pot smoker didn't expect the reaction from King Abdullah so he swallowed his tongue like the idiot he is lol



1. sure, gaddafi was surprised in the manner of a cat surprised by a suddenly fierce bird... gaddafi was also genuinely surprised by abdullah's strange statement of libyan jamahiriya being created by "colonial powers"... what was that??

2. pot smoker?? believe that if you want but i will hope for wisdom upon you.

3. "the idiot" had been the biggest supporter of liberation movements and revolutionaries all over the world, east to west, north to south, from farc in columbia to eta in spain to yes, nelson mandela's anc...







let me see you spit on gaddafi's comrade, nelson mandela... at the moment, "the idiot" has inspired a new worldwide revolutionary movement that seeks to bring the jamahiriya political arrangement to their own societies and to the world eventually... also, the bolivarian republic of venezuela is undergoing change to reflect the self-governing direct-democracy communes from the libyan jamahiriya...

who has king abdullah and saudia inspired, other than reactionaries and fools??​


JUBA said:


> btw i heard before your Gaddafi died Libyans actually inserted large caliber rifle bullets up his anus



you have heard a lot of things...

...have you heard this vid - abdullah again in confrontation with muammar, and walking out again?? 

(( Muammar al-Gaddafi attacking the king of Saudi Arabia in the Doha Summit - YouTube ))


----------



## monitor

* Syrian crisis  *

Human beings very much of capable of reaching what is shown in the movies decades ago.




1991 movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> After a genius decided to invade Dagestan. Otherwise your asses were kicked in 1996.
> I keep saying "your," even though I keep forgetting you're @Superboy.




We won in 1996. Chechen independence failed.


----------



## Aslan

soldier of Putin said:


> We won in 1996. Chechen independence failed.


What an achievement thousands killed many thousand lives ruined. What an achievement to be proud of. Bravo may the misery catch u for what u have celebrated on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

soldier of Putin said:


> We won in 1996. Chechen independence failed.


Chechya is de facto independent. They do whatever they want there. Plus they also get billions from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Aslan said:


> What an achievement thousands killed many thousand lives ruined. What an achievement to be proud of. Bravo may the misery catch u for what u have celebrated on others.




Chechnya is Russian territory. Let this be a lesson to any would be separatists. Russia has 0 tolerance for separatism. Russia's territorial integrity is not up for discussion.


----------



## soldier of Putin

photos allegedly showing Russian jets attacking Islamist rebels in Syria


----------



## Aslan

soldier of Putin said:


> Chechnya is Russian territory. Let this be a lesson to any would be separatists. Russia has 0 tolerance for separatism. Russia's territorial integrity is not up for discussion.


Wrong try again.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Without , freedom to post images of war I think its not possible to judge the impact of war as vacant buildings do not give an impression about real human loses.

All the governments in Muslims world are responsible for this mess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Aslan said:


> What an achievement thousands killed many thousand lives ruined. What an achievement to be proud of. Bravo may the misery catch u for what u have celebrated on others.



Russian-Chechen war was a stupid war. It was not a Russian-Muslim war. I don't know why you and Dr. Thrax are giving that impression. Some nations had interests in supporting Chechens. Muslims are a very large group hence have differences which are very difficult to put aside hence we can't give such impressions. If it was up to me I wouldn't want that war to happen in first place which was exploited by outsiders and lead to suffering of both peoples.

Soldier of Putin is superboy he's Chinese makes some informative and funny sarcastic posts.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Aslan said:


> Wrong try again.




Yes it is. Chechnya was never made into a Soviet republic. It has always been part of the Russia.

Republics of the Soviet Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> .



Similiar to what you did in July 2014 in Gaza.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> Chechnya is Russian territory. Let this be a lesson to any would be separatists. *Russia has 0 tolerance for separatism.* Russia's territorial integrity is not up for discussion.


Meanwhile in Ukraine....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile in Ukraine....




We got Crimea back. Khrushchev transferred it from Russia to Ukraine in 1954. We never accepted Russia's loss of territorial integrity. BTW, Syria still does not have Golan back.

What Ukrainians do their own country is none of our business. We back Ukrainian separatists because of national interests.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> We got Crimea back. Khrushchev transferred it from Russia to Ukraine in 1954. We never accepted Russia's loss of territorial integrity. BTW, Syria still does not have Golan back.
> 
> What Ukrainians do their own country is none of our business. We back Ukrainian separatists because of national interests.


Back? Ukrainians hated Russian rule and have hated it for years...Kiev was also established before Moscow. Therefore, Crimea is their land. Now back to Syria. Reason we don't have Golan is because of the fuckhead named Hafez.
Also, using your logic, that means when Syria is free we can go out and send suicide bombers into China, Iran, and Russia out of "national interests."

In other news, Division 30 fighters are now in Mare', Nusra has released the rest of them and pulled out of North Aleppo, air strikes are now being called in and a counteroffensive is coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also, using your logic, that means when Syria is free we can go out and send suicide bombers into China, Iran, and Russia out of "national interests."




No one's stopping you. Human wave tactics work when you don't have technology.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Reason we don't have Golan is because of the fuckhead named Hafez.




What Hafez did was right. Israel is a thorn in the side of Arabs. Sooner or later Israel will invade Syria and annex. Current strategy is depopulation of Syria. These days almost all rebels killed in Syria are Turks.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

soldier of Putin said:


> No one's stopping you. Human wave tactics work when you don't have technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hafez did was right. Israel is a thorn in the side of Arabs. Sooner or later Israel will invade Syria and annex. Current strategy is depopulation of Syria. These days almost all rebels killed in Syria are Turks.


You are really, really, dense.
First, I was using a metaphor. Trust me, when we come to crush Russia we won't be sending suicide bombers.

Second of all, Hafez did nothing right. He could've easily taken over the Golan, but he told his forces to stay put which allowed Israelis to regroup and counterattack. That way he could sell them the Golan and have them never attack him again.
The vast majority of rebels killed in Syria are Syrian. If you had half a brain, spoke Arabic, or both, you'd know that they are Syrian from the videos they post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

jamahir said:


> 1. sure, gaddafi was surprised in the manner of a cat surprised by a suddenly fierce bird... gaddafi was also genuinely surprised by abdullah's strange statement of libyan jamahiriya being created by "colonial powers"... what was that??
> 
> 2. pot smoker?? believe that if you want but i will hope for wisdom upon you.
> 
> 3. "the idiot" had been the biggest supporter of liberation movements and revolutionaries all over the world, east to west, north to south, from farc in columbia to eta in spain to yes, nelson mandela's anc...
> 
> View attachment 253080
> 
> 
> let me see you spit on gaddafi's comrade, nelson mandela... at the moment, "the idiot" has inspired a new worldwide revolutionary movement that seeks to bring the jamahiriya political arrangement to their own societies and to the world eventually... also, the bolivarian republic of venezuela is undergoing change to reflect the self-governing direct-democracy communes from the libyan jamahiriya...
> 
> who has king abdullah and saudia inspired, other than reactionaries and fools??​
> 
> 
> you have heard a lot of things...
> 
> ...have you heard this vid - abdullah again in confrontation with muammar, and walking out again??
> 
> (( Muammar al-Gaddafi attacking the king of Saudi Arabia in the Doha Summit - YouTube ))



Gaddafi was a retarted pot head, and so is everyone that supported him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

''National Security Council (MGK) statement calls for safety zone to resolve refugee crisis






Turkey’s National Security Council has emphasized the government’s “resolute will” to achieve peace in neighboring Syria, the body said in a statement on Wednesday night.

The council - chaired by the president and including the armed forces’ chief and Cabinet ministers - was meeting for the first time since a caretaker government was put in place last week.

“The meeting reviewed border security measures and confirmed Turkey's resolute will and stance on enabling an environment of peace and security in Syria''

It called for the establishment of a “terror-group-free zone” within Syria as a key development for the “preservation of the Syrian people's right to life.”
The statement also expressed Turkey's concern over European countries' attitude towards the refugee crisis.''

_________

''Turkish parliament extended mandate for military operations in Iraq, Syria''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

JUBA said:


> Gaddafi was a retarted pot head, and so is everyone that supported him



Well, we can just study the conduct of Jamahir to get an idea. The funniest thing is that we are talking about an Indian in some call center in Bangalore (or wherever he dwells) that is a bigger Ba'athi than even the most hardcore old-school Arab Ba'athist's. I can already picture him during some regime meeting. They would make a mockery out of him, lol, to put it mildly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

JUBA said:


> Gaddafi was a retarted pot head, and so is everyone that supported him



are you 10-year old??



Saif al-Arab said:


> Well, we can just study the conduct of Jamahir to get an idea. The funniest thing is that we are talking about an Indian in some call center in Bangalore (or wherever he dwells) that is a bigger Ba'athi than even the most hardcore old-school Arab Ba'athist's. I can already picture him during some regime meeting. They would make a mockery out of him, lol, to put it mildly.



1. did i ever say i am ba'athi?? 

2. i have told you before that you react automatically to my flags and that you wouldn't have the courage to say a similar thing to a britisher or a french person, for that matter... here, this link is for a russian green committee ( За Каддафи и его народ | Меня невозможно убить, я в сердцах миллионов )... send them a mail with your educated theories... do let me know of their reply.

3. you are just a saudi, just a saudi.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> 1. did i ever say i am ba'athi??
> 
> 2. i have told you before that you react automatically to my flags in the manner and that you wouldn't have the courage to say a similar thing to a britisher or a french person, for that matter... here, this link is for a russian green committee ( За Каддафи и его народ | Меня невозможно убить, я в сердцах миллионов )... send them a mail with your educated theories... do let me know of their reply.



You did. Not only that you are supporting all Ba'athi dictators. Those dead long ago and those few that remain alive.

I would have said the exact same thing to anyone regardless of their nationality if they acted like you. Europeans must obey our laws in the GCC. If not they will be deported. We don't give them citizenships either regardless of how long they live in the GCC or even if they have been born there unless in special circumstances or they have been born to an Arab GCC father abroad. Nor has anyone from the GCC ever sought refugee in Europe/West. Only highly educated people who have been welcomed by the West or so-called "political" refugees who can be counted on 2-3 hands. Are you not the same user that has been crying about cases where ignorant Europeans and others have been deported from the GCC for breaking rules or not following local customs?

Besides I am part European and people are judged, or at least they should be, by their abilities and not nationality. That song about being "impressed" with nationality x or y belongs among uneducated people or those who have never stepped outside of their ancestral village. Or people with no history. Arabs don't belong in that category and never did or will. Even those Arab countries who were under European rule for a few decades almost all won their freedom back by fighting. In a way this was karma as Arabs ruled large areas of Southern Europe for centuries upon centuries and they were weak due to their own faults at the start of the 20th century. Just like partially today. But that won't last forever. A new generation is growing up. One that won't tolerate status quo much longer.



Dr.Thrax said:


> You are really, really, dense.
> First, I was using a metaphor. Trust me, when we come to crush Russia we won't be sending suicide bombers.
> 
> Second of all, Hafez did nothing right. He could've easily taken over the Golan, but he told his forces to stay put which allowed Israelis to regroup and counterattack. That way he could sell them the Golan and have them never attack him again.
> The vast majority of rebels killed in Syria are Syrian. If you had half a brain, spoke Arabic, or both, you'd know that they are Syrian from the videos they post.



He is polluting all threads with silly and idiotic one-liners. It's obvious that he is @Superboy as well but the moderators must be sleeping. Meanwhile I am getting 3 negative ratings in a day (while not breaking any rules) by a biased newly appointed farsi Mullah "think tank" that himself has 3 negative warnings. It's a joke but that won't silence me rather the contrary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> You did. Not only that you are supporting all Ba'athi dictators. Those dead long ago and those few that remain alive.



so supporting the socialist systems of iraq and syria makes me a ba'athi??

funny reasoning... so me supporting ussr should make me a kazakh or russian communist.

but point to my post where i said i am ba'athi.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I would have said the exact same thing to anyone regardless of their nationality if they acted like you.



here was a south american acting libyan...






Building Socialism from Below: The Role of the Communes in Venezuela | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

you really don't understand that socialism is world socialist solidarity and exchanges and influences and learnings and adoptions.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Europeans must obey our laws in the GCC.



i am talking about you the saudi citizen going to france and trying to teach a french green movement activist that he is not libyan ( or "arab" in your words ) so must stop being green.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Are you not the same user that has been crying about cases where ignorant Europeans and others have been deported from the GCC for breaking rules or not following local customs?



i have posted in only one thread with that context... a australian or british lady arrested in dubai for agitating against a european person who had parked his car in a space meant for disabled persons.

other than that, i don't know.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Besides I am part European and people are judged, or at least they should be, by their abilities and not nationality. That song about being "impressed" with nationality x or y belongs among uneducated people or those who have never stepped outside of their ancestral village.



and yet you have been singing the same song for months.

good luck finding a saudia worshiper... you can try the israeli and turk and jordanian members you happily chat with in the "syria civil war" thread... i for one am not it.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabs don't belong in that category and never did or will. Even those Arab countries who were under European rule for a few decades almost all won their freedom back by fighting. In a way this was karma as Arabs ruled large areas of Southern Europe for centuries upon centuries and they were weak due to their own faults at the start of the 20th century. Just like partially today. But that won't last forever. A new generation is growing up. One that won't tolerate status quo much longer.



oh, man... your "arab world" talks again...

al-hasani, why don't you understand for once that there is no such thing... "arab nationalism" was a tactic used by people like nasser to encourage socialism in arabic speaking places... obviously, it didn't work over the years, and evidenced especially when arab-cultured gcc conspired with non-arab-mostly nato in attempting regime-change of arab-cultured libya and syria.

please accept this once and for all... and your identity is saudi... you won't be listened to over me, say in syria, just because you were born of arab heritage, and nor can you claim al-andalus anything other than via being muslim.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

If Saddam Hussein, Gaddafi, Hafez al-Assad and now Bashar al-Assad are your average peaceful socialist comparable to the ones found on the streets of Barcelona, Athens, Cairo, New Delhi, Beijing, Moscow or Rio de Janeiro, my middle name is Karl Marx. Quit the joking, please.

None of those were socialists but deluded mass-murdering dictators and sons of uneducated peasants. They should have never reached power and they helped ruin Syria (which before 1970 was one of the most developed Muslim countries), Iraq (similar story before the Ba'athi coup d'état) and Libya. The reason why those countries are in chaos now is because of the predecessors who failed at installing a system that would survive them and ensure stability regardless of who ruled. When you rule with fear, commit crimes in your own name and neglect your country and citizens to a large degree, this is the end result.

I am not a refugee but a student who is eligible for French citizenship based on ancestry. Besides I have never met a single French person who is worshipping Gaddafi like you do and his system. None. Ever.

I don't know about other developing countries but in the GCC Europeans are only allowed to do as much as the locals allow them to. Neither are they allowed to hunt our wildlife as they please like they do in many regions of the developing world, change systems or customs as they please, get citizenship, settle in huge numbers etc. You get the point. On the other hand no sane person is doubting the fact that European firms have helped tremendously in the development of the GCC but that goes for all developing countries really. In the GCC the relationships are on the same level. In Europe/the West as well. Europeans don't cause problems in the GCC nor do GCC Arabs cause problem in the West outside of a microscopic minority of deranged militants that can be counted on a few hands. Many of non-GCC Arab origin to begin with.

I already told you that I don't worship any regime, this includes the House of Saud, but I can tell you that most of the 450 million Arabs and 1.7 billion Muslims have affinity for the Holy land. Saudi Arabians are some of the most hospitable and jovial people out there which even numerous nationalities on PDF (non-Muslims) have testified while I have been here. Not to me either. This is well-known and even those who criticize KSA say it. Media as well. All the bad publicity that KSA gets (despite that it has good relations with almost every power, in the West and East) is bound in certain regime policies + laws and actions of a microscopic minority of deranged people. Those foreigners who have interacted with Saudi Arabians (average Joe) and visited are mostly very positive. We can't hide the fact that there is a lot of nonsense spread in the media by various media groups for various reasons and much of it is based on ignorance. The media lives of such stuff. The reality is much different and I suggest that you ask Westerners and non-wesrenrers who have lived and interacted with locals in KSA and seen the country from first hand. Hardly anyone say that it is how they thought it would be or what they have heard.

Buddy, those who founded Al-Andalus were people from modern-day KSA, Yemen + Morocco and Algeria. Go take a look at the dynasties who ruled, scientists, military personalities etc. Almost all from those regions. So please, don't teach me the history of the Arab world. I don't attempt to teach you the history of your own country or region. Al-Andalus is the heritage of all Arabs + Berbers and others who contributed to it (Jews, locals etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Besides I have never met a single French person who is worshipping Gaddafi like you do and his system. None. Ever.



there is no worship but you should have tried harder...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> there is no worship but you should have tried harder...
> 
> View attachment 253331



Although he looks as a local French we don't know whether he is an Libyan. Many Arabs can pass as Southern Europeans and vice versa. Even if that individual is a Gaddafi supporter who truly believes that his system was the best thing since sliced bread, you can count those lunatics on a few hands. It's similar to all of those North Korea supporters that you have in each Western country. It's absurd but it is what it is. I went to school with a boy whose father was a member of the French-North Korean friendship group. His father even visited North Korea. They truly believe that North Korea is a fantastic system. I mean you have many messed up people out there that is why the world is at it is.
Freedom of speech and all that. I got no problem with it but I will point the lunacy out. Just like I am pointing your lunatic worship of Gaddafi knowing fully well what kind of twisted man he was and his regime.

I saw this Youtube channel of a Black-American woman (single) that went to KSA for work. Watch some of her numerous videos where she talks about everything and her videos from KSA.

Desert Debutante - YouTube

That alone should be a wake up call for you. I recall that you once wrote that Black people are almost killed in KSA which is also complete and utter nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> I already told you that I don't worship any regime, this includes the House of Saud



well, that at least is a change from the earlier times when you would write glowingly about the late abdullah.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Although he looks as a local French we don't know whether he is an Libyan. Many Arabs can pass as Southern Europeans and vice versa. Even if that individual is a Gaddafi supporter who truly believes that his system was the best thing since sliced bread, you can count those lunatics on a few hands.



why not you meet him and find out for yourself, frenchman or libyan, lunatic or not??

in fact, that is a group march ( others hold the green flags ).



Saif al-Arab said:


> It's similar to all of those North Korea supporters that you have in each Western country. It's absurd but it is what it is.



sure, anyone supporting a non-nato/anti-nato society must must definitely be lunatic.



Saif al-Arab said:


> saw this Youtube channel of a Black-American women (single) that went to KSA for work. Watch some of her numerous videos where she talks about everything and her videos from KSA.
> 
> Desert Debutante - YouTube



she seems to be enjoying herself and talks in a calm way.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I recall that you once wrote that Black people are almost killed in KSA which is also complete and utter nonsense.



i never said that.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Film...the city that never dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> well, that at least is a change from the earlier times when you would write glowingly about the late abdullah.
> 
> 
> 
> why not you meet him and find out for yourself, frenchman or libyan, lunatic or not??
> 
> in fact, that is a group march ( others hold the green flags ).
> 
> 
> 
> sure, anyone supporting a non-nato/anti-nato society must must definitely be lunatic.
> 
> 
> 
> she seems to be enjoying herself and talks in a calm way.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that.



Being fond of individuals on fronts where I believe that they did a good job (education, infrastructure) and leaders whose personality I liked is not the same as being a blind supporter of an establishment or an regime.

I am very critical of not only the regime of KSA on certain fronts but that of the entire Arab world AND Muslim world. So much that I don't have time criticizing anyone else although they also deserve their share of criticism. We all do.

Ok, let's jus say that he was a local Frenchman. So what, Jamahir? The point is that hardline Gaddafi supporters like you can be counted on a few hands in the West. If you don't believe me ask any random person who lives there.

How can anyone support a regime like the North Korean? Have you not read about what is going on there? What has that to do with NATO or not? Would you rather live in North Korea or the evil West? Be honest now.

I have only watched a few videos but there are hundreds of such videos out there, articles, personal stories on forums. Of course you also have the stereotypical stories (a few idiots abusing migrants) and Western media making fun of some laws etc. It's not a Swedish Buffet. The point here is that KSA is not what a large percentage of the media portrays it to be and this is not just me blabbering but actually a consensus among the vast majority of all visitors regardless of nationality, religion and race. Saudi Arabians too are by nature very hospitable and jovial. At leas the vast majority. KSA has a great reputation for comedy in the Arab world.

Then I must have mistaken you with someone else. It would not have made any sense as 10% of the locals are Afro-Arabs who are great people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> Film...the city that never dies.



Arab dictators of the 20th and 21st century are a special breed. I really don't know what is going through the head of Bashar al-Assad when he orders his army to carpet bomb 2/3 of Syria and turn most of "his" people into refugees killing well over 100.000 civilians in the process.

Never again should any Arab country or society allow uneducated people and families like the likes of Saddam, Gaddafi, Al-Assad etc. to ruin whole societies and countries for generations to come. It's something that we as Arabs must correct and never repeat again.

I am quite honestly at times angry that so many Syrians have left the country although I understand the enormous hardships that they are living under. What is certain is that we, the Arabs, need to win against our own demons (dictators) and get the rights we deserve and carve after. This process will be painful like it was for Europeans. Once again 60 million Europeans died just between WW1 and WW2. Before that in their fight against the Church/Clergy/Absolute Monarchs many more millions died. Nobody helped them back then but themselves.

This sounds harsh but I hope that you understand my point. We need changes from within. Serious ones.
People like Al-Assad, Gaddafi, Saddam etc. don't come out of nowhere. They are a product of the ills found in our societies. All emerging after 1945 and all being students of the brutal Soviet School. You can say a lot about monarchs and monarchies not being democracies but the situation in the Arab monarchies whether it is Morocco or Bahrain in terms of rights is/was much greater than in Libya during Gaddafi, Saddam in Iraq, Hafez + Bashar in Syria etc.

A new way is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arab dictators of the 20th and 21st century are a special breed. I really don't know what is going through the head of Bashar al-Assad when he orders his army to carpet bomb 2/3 of Syria and turn most of "his" people into refugees killing well over 100.000 civilians in the process.
> 
> Never again should any Arab country or society allow uneducated people and families like the likes of Saddam, Gaddafi, Al-Assad etc. to ruin whole societies and countries for generations to come. It's something that we as Arabs must correct and never repeat again.
> 
> I am quite honestly at times angry that so many Syrians have left the country although I understand the enormous hardships that they are living under. What is certain is that we, the Arabs, need to win against our own demons (dictators) and get the rights we deserve and carve after. This process will be painful like it was for Europeans. Once again 60 million Europeans died just between WW1 and WW2. Before that in their fight against the Church/Clergy/Absolute Monarchs many more millions died. Nobody helped them back then but themselves.
> 
> This sounds harsh but I hope that you understand my point. We need changes from within. Serious ones.
> People like Al-Assad, Gaddafi, Saddam etc. don't come out of nowhere. They are a product of the ills found in our societies. All emerging after 1945 and all being students of the brutal Soviet School. You can say a lot about monarchs and monarchies not being democracies but the situation in the Arab monarchies whether it is Morocco or Bahrain in terms of rights is/was much greater than in Libya during Gaddafi, Saddam in Iraq, Hafez + Bashar in Syria etc.
> 
> A new way is needed.


Islamism.
The problems in the Middle East are due to secularism. Islamism (implemented correctly) is the cure.


----------



## Bratva

Dr.Thrax said:


> Islamism.
> The problems in the Middle East are due to secularism. Islamism (implemented correctly) is the cure.



Indiscriminate justice is what makes the society functioning. Comparing rule of Hazrat Umar (RA) vs Hazrat usman (RA), the later lax attitude in persecuting his governors led to his downfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> Islamism.
> The problems in the Middle East are due to secularism. Islamism (implemented correctly) is the cure.



I would prefer that Arab, Muslim and developing countries aimed at developing pluralistic societies where there would be room for not only Islamists but also opponents of that ideology. Following in the footsteps of authoritarian regimes where only 1 worldview is allowed would be to commit the same mistakes that the dictators we dislike committed.

Of course if the majority of Syrians would want to have an Islamist society (what kind exactly nobody probably knows) this should be respected.

Personally I think that we need pluralism in the Arab world, much more cooperation as people while adhering to our ancient traditions and culture but not being shy to shun away negatives and adopt ideas from abroad if necessary.

As Muslims we are capable of living in both secular and Islamic societies. I at least don't consider an Muslim in Lebanon a lesser Muslim than a person living in KSA.



Bratva said:


> Indiscriminate justice is what makes the society functioning. Comparing rule of Hazrat Umar (RA) vs Hazrat usman (RA), the later lax attitude in persecuting his governors led to his downfall.



Yes, or I could just have stated that I wish to see more just societies/regimes and already by doing that we would have solved most of the trouble.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would prefer that Arab, Muslim and developing countries aimed at developing pluralistic societies where there would be room for not only Islamists but also opponents of that ideology. Following in the footsteps of authoritarian regimes where only 1 worldview is allowed would be to commit the same mistakes that the dictators we dislike committed.
> 
> Of course if the majority of Syrians would want to have an Islamist society (what kind exactly nobody probably knows) this should be respected.
> 
> Personally I think that we need pluralism in the Arab world, much more cooperation as people while adhering to our ancient traditions and culture but not being shy to shun away negatives and adopt ideas from abroad if necessary.
> 
> As Muslims we are capable of living in both secular and Islamic societies. I at least don't consider an Muslim in Lebanon a lesser Muslim than a person living in KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, or I could just have stated that I wish to see more just societies/regimes and already by doing that we would have solved most of the trouble.


Let's not forget, IIRC under Sharia non-Muslims get autonomous regions, pay the same tax rate as Muslims (2.5% Zakat for Muslims and 2.5% Jizya for non-Muslims = same), and all that Jizya goes to extra security for them. That's pretty damn pluralistic.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dr.Thrax said:


> Let's not forget, IIRC under Sharia non-Muslims get autonomous regions, pay the same tax rate as Muslims (2.5% Zakat for Muslims and 2.5% Jizya for non-Muslims = same), and all that Jizya goes to extra security for them. That's pretty damn pluralistic.




There isn't a single country that practices Sharia and I doubt there ever will be a country that practices Sharia.


----------



## United

BREAKING: White House says it is closely monitoring reports that Russia has begun carrying out military operations in Syria _*"The White House also warned that if confirmed such Russian actions would be "both destabilizing and counter productive"*_
_*
White House 'Monitoring' Reports Russian Military is in Syria*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

I have to say, this war is getting boring now.

Both sides should put down their arms, divide Syria on sectarian lines with a clause in the agreement that in 10 years' time, unification talks take place.


----------



## jamahir

Dr.Thrax said:


> The problems in the Middle East are due to secularism.



believe me, you would truly enjoy the company of the hindu fanatic groups like rss and "bajrang dal" in india.

but i never enjoyed interacting with you.


----------



## soldier of Putin

GBU-28 said:


> I have to say, this war is getting boring now.
> 
> Both sides should put down their arms, divide Syria on sectarian lines with a clause in the agreement that in 10 years' time, unification talks take place.




This conflict is not about religion. This is an anti terror operation ATO. The majority of Syrian soldiers are Sunnis. In fact, the defense minister is a Sunni.

Fahd Jassem al-Freij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GBU-28

soldier of Putin said:


> This conflict is not about religion. This is an anti terror operation ATO. The majority of Syrian soldiers are Sunnis. In fact, the defense minister is a Sunni.
> 
> Fahd Jassem al-Freij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Of course it's about religion.


----------



## soldier of Putin

GBU-28 said:


> Of course it's about religion.




Pfffft hardly anyone is religious these days. These days it's all about money money money. All religions, whether Islam or Christianity, are like Communism and advocate equality of all men, that the rich must give to the poor.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Islamism.
> The problems in the Middle East are due to secularism. Islamism (implemented correctly) is the cure.


Most of the Middle East's problems are, in fact, linked to Islamism, if not the direct cause of them. Hundreds of groups and ideologies trying to "implement it correctly" have ravaged entire countries and populations. And please don't try to paint Assad as a secular guy as his blind supporters do, he is simply a psychopath and he'll wear any mask that helps him survive.

Islamism is the furthest thing from a cure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Russia says Syria's Assad ready to share power| Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

too many peoples die already divide Syria is the best way one is Assad and the other terrorist opposition rebel what ever they are called


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> Most of the Middle East's problems are, in fact, linked to Islamism, if not the direct cause of them. Hundreds of groups and ideologies trying to "implement it correctly" have ravaged entire countries and populations. And please don't try to paint Assad as a secular guy as his blind supporters do, he is simply a psychopath and he'll wear any mask that helps him survive.
> 
> Islamism is the furthest thing from a cure.


Calling Al Qaeda Islamists is far from the truth. They have power hungry leadership. According to the US (and this should be taken as a grain of salt, as they might just be tarnishing his image to encourage defection,) Bin Laden had **** and wine collections. That makes him far from an Islamist leader.

Most of the problems come from nationalism, which causes racism, bigotry, etc.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Dr.Thrax 

Im afraid that political Islamism has been a big failure in the Arab world. Wherever it has been tried it has ended in failure after being misused. Those so-called Islamists (the biggest self-proclaimed champion today being Al-Baghdadi, before it was OBL) do nothing more than kill Muslims (90% of all their victims are Muslims), ruin Muslim countries and help ruin the reputation of Islam.

No, secularism is not a problem at all. Why should it be? Would you rather live in the "Islamic Republic of Iran" or Turkey as an Muslim?

Saddam, Hafez, Bashar, Gaddafi etc. are not secular rulers at all. Yes, by name they claimed to be that but neither the societies were secular not the policies. How can dictatorships or one-party states where all opponents are oppressed be secular?

Unfortuantely even to this day, in this day and age of knowledge, too many Muslims are afraid of secularism and see it as a curse word. 

Islam is used as a perfect tool for dictatorships to remain in power. In Iran ordinary Muslims who happen to be against the regime are executed for "being enemies of God". In the GCC (unfortunately) political opponents (Muslims too) are also combated by being silenced or jailed. All to protect the regimes in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Im afraid that political Islamism has been a big failure in the Arab world. Wherever it has been tried it has ended in failure after being misused. Those so-called Islamists (the biggest self-proclaimed champion today being Al-Baghdadi, before it was OBL) do nothing more than kill Muslims (90% of all their victims are Muslims), ruin Muslim countries and help ruin the reputation of Islam.
> 
> No, secularism is not a problem at all. Why should it be? Would you rather live in the "Islamic Republic of Iran" or Turkey as an Muslim?
> 
> Saddam, Hafez, Bashar, Gaddafi etc. are not secular rulers at all. Yes, by name they claimed to be that but neither the societies were secular not the policies. How can dictatorships or one-party states where all opponents are oppressed be secular?
> 
> Unfortuantely even to this day, in this day and age of knowledge, too many Muslims are afraid of secularism and see it as a curse word.
> 
> Islam is used as a perfect tool for dictatorships to remain in power. In Iran ordinary Muslims who happen to be against the regime are executed for "being enemies of God". In the GCC (unfortunately) political opponents (Muslims too) are also combated by being silenced or jailed. All to protect the regimes in power.


I understand that, but secularism fosters nationalism. The dictatorships of Saddam, Assads, Gaddafi, were in a way secular, they used nationalism to suppress others. In the 80s Hafez's forces would raid cities and take off the Hijabs of women by force. Islamism, if implemented correctly (this is vitally important,) will solve a lot of the problems of the Middle East. Iran doesn't have an Islamism system, it's run by power-hungry Mullahs. They are just like the Church in Medieval times, using religion only as a cover to oppress and gain money.
According to hadith, the people of Bilaad al Sham (and this is mainly Syria) are a blessed people. They will go through hardship (as we can clearly see now) and they will be the saviors of the Islamic world. That is currently happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab @Dr.Thrax

We in the West should not worry or invest much time regarding the political state of the Middle east. It disrupts our studies and adds stress that we don't need, don't stress too much over other people's problems. There are many people there who study the situation and make calls to update/improve life/social systems there. It really is their problem and not ours. There is no specific solution at this moment and even if the whole region goings through revampment process, it will be a very ugly one that will last decades and see power hungry leaderships ruin lives over such a transition. The first results would be seen 30-50 years from now. So no point worrying about it unless you want to stress yourself out, don't be optimistic either because you'll be disapppointed. I no longer care about analyzing the situation, I just get latest news on things I care about, mostly about Palestinian affairs. I advise you do the same.

The people there are used to authoritarianism, therefore the process won't be undoed in the way we think. They need to stop relying on foreign advice and do what's best for them instead of changing their mind everytime. And guess who isn't changing their mind every several months? That's extremist militants like ISIS, hence their straightforward ideology will gain support because at least it is secure and not prone to change. The regimes in the Arab world use all kinds of parties(sometimes Islamists) and sell them out when they're no longer useful. And then they sudddenly begin preaching against Islamist movements. Hence what you're advocating won't work, because there is no secular foundation, unless regimes step aside and allow them to adopt one.

@Saif al-Arab

Your criticism of Islamists is invalid and rejected. Islamists never had a fair chance to rule when getting to power through legal means. A few examples, in Egypt the military orchestrated a coup, in Libya a military general disssolved the parliament and began militarily targeting the majority parties, in Gaza Israel besieged the strip making it impossible to judge Hamas's rule and come to conclusion. So in essence, Islamist rule is a failure because the conspiracies against them. Not because of their own intentions or performance. Therefore I can't accept your premise. Until you give them a fair opportunity to rule and allow us to see the results. So far we haven't had that.

I don't stand up for them for religious reasons, actually if you knew me in person you'd know I'm not that religious. I stand up for them because they have been wronged, it's that simple. I recognize the situation and context for what it is. If seculars had been wronged I would have sided with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Dr.Thrax said:


> I understand that, but secularism fosters nationalism. The dictatorships of Saddam, Assads, Gaddafi, were in a way secular, they used nationalism to suppress others. In the 80s Hafez's forces would raid cities and take off the Hijabs of women by force. Islamism, if implemented correctly (this is vitally important,) will solve a lot of the problems of the Middle East. Iran doesn't have an Islamism system, it's run by power-hungry Mullahs. They are just like the Church in Medieval times, using religion only as a cover to oppress and gain money.
> According to hadith, the people of Bilaad al Sham (and this is mainly Syria) are a blessed people. They will go through hardship (as we can clearly see now) and they will be the saviors of the Islamic world. That is currently happening.



All types of governance in the Muslim world, which is an extremely corrupt region of the world and ruled by mostly bad people, are corrupt. Let's be honest here for a second or just look at what is actually going on unfortunately in the Muslim world of today. It tells the whole story. Whether they claim to be secular, Islamist or nationalist.

What I am simply asking myself is where are all the supposed success stories that we can try to emulate? I am afraid that there are none currently.

Whether this will change in the future is up to people. I would be very good it this happened but I am afraid that we Muslims will ruin it and if not that outsiders.

But just look at this forum or the Western media today. Muslims are the new Jews and Gypsies of Europe. Some shocking comments really. All due (of course there are other reasons too) to a tiny retarded minority of "Muslims" and their actions. Just look at how much bad publicity the Daesh retards have given Islam and the ordinary Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639870986238693376
The Druze may want to request some help from their buddies in Israel now, just some advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab @Dr.Thrax
> 
> We in the West should not worry or invest much time regarding the political state of the Middle east. It disrupts our studies and adds stress that we don't need, don't stress too much over other people's problems. There are many people there who study the situation and make calls to update/improve life/social systems there. It really is their problem and not ours. There is no specific solution at this moment and even if the whole region goings through revampment process, it will be a very ugly one that will last decades and see power hungry leaderships ruin lives over such a transition. The first results would be seen 30-50 years from now. So no point worrying about it unless you want to stress yourself out, don't be optimistic either because you'll be disapppointed. I no longer care about analyzing the situation, I just get latest news on things I care about, mostly about Palestinian affairs. I advise you do the same.
> 
> The people there are used to authoritarianism, therefore the process won't be undoed in the way we think. They need to stop relying on foreign advice and do what's best for them instead of changing their mind everytime. And guess who isn't changing their mind every several months? That's extremist militants like ISIS, hence their straightforward ideology will gain support because at least it is secure and not prone to change. The regimes in the Arab world use all kinds of parties(sometimes Islamists) and sell them out when they're no longer useful. And then they sudddenly begin preaching against Islamist movements. Hence what you're advocating won't work, because there is no secular foundation, unless regimes step aside and allow them to adopt one.
> 
> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Your criticism of Islamists is invalid and rejected. Islamists never had a fair chance to rule when getting to power through legal means. A few examples, in Egypt the military orchestrated a coup, in Libya a military general disssolved the parliament and began militarily targeting the majority parties, in Gaza Israel besieged the strip making it impossible to judge Hamas's rule and come to conclusion. So in essence, Islamist rule is a failure because the conspiracies against them. Not because of their own intentions or performance. Therefore I can't accept your premise. Until you give them a fair opportunity to rule and allow us to see the results. So far we haven't had that.
> 
> I don't stand up for them for religious reasons, actually if you knew me in person you'd know I'm not that religious. I stand up for them because they have been wronged, it's that simple. I recognize the situation and context for what it is. If seculars had been wronged I would have sided with them.



Wise words Falcon. In my case it's just hard not to do considering that I have lived in the MENA region for years, have most family there and that I am frequently visiting. Several times a year for extended periods even when the studies allow me to.

I have tried to ignore almost everything outside of the main events that are almost impossible to ignore but I have failed. Some part of me is happy about this because I used to despise the lot in the MENA region that just did not care about making any concrete changes but only complained and complained thinking that rights, achievements etc. will fall down from the sky just because they complain.

Regarding Islamists of today or people who claim to be it (groups and states) then I am not against them per se (the just ones who try to emulate the best of Muslims in history) at all just like I am not against secularists provided that the latter respect our religion, customs, culture, traditions etc. Of course this does not mean that we should never develop rather the contrary, it just means that I have respect for people who respect themselves. All this does not prevent political, social, technological etc. changes from occurring.

My criticism is aimed at terrorist groups like Daesh, AQAP, Houthi's etc. (the list is long)and certain Muslim regimes who have done great harm not only for Muslims that live in the region but also for the reputation of Islam. They are shooting themselves in the foot. That and clerics who are embarrassing us. You probably have heard about that cleric of Pakistani origin in the UK (don't recall his name right now) or many other ones across Europe. It's almost as if they are working undercover to ruin the name of Muslims, Islam and make non-Muslims hate us.

It's a worrying situation because when they meet like-minded idiots from the other side (right-wing radicals, racists etc. in Europe) something really ugly can kickstart and it will hurt all us "normal" people who just want to live our life's in peace. I think that you can relate to that living in the US. I personally won't have to fear anything but many others will if shit hits the fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

After the Druze protests against Assad, regime assassinated a popular Druze leader. Now Druze are protesting even more and flying the revolution flag. Oh how things can change in an instant.
They also destroyed a Hafez statue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> Most of the Middle East's problems are, in fact, linked to Islamism, if not the direct cause of them. Hundreds of groups and ideologies trying to "implement it correctly" have ravaged entire countries and populations. And please don't try to paint Assad as a secular guy as his blind supporters do, he is simply a psychopath and he'll wear any mask that helps him survive.
> 
> Islamism is the furthest thing from a cure.


100% agree .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639870986238693376
> The Druze may want to request some help from their buddies in Israel now, just some advice.



What is it with those Druze? They are changing sides constantly. They seem like real opportunists although I know that they are divided among themselves as well. I got nothing against them as people but they would do wisely and start to cooperate with the Jordanian government and turn against the Al-Assad regime completely. They would win a lot by doing that. If they continue their support (or fractions among them) they will have everything to lose once the inevitable happens and Al-Assad will lose the control of Damascus and eventually most if not all of Syria. From what I recall most are living next to the Jordanian border and Southern Syria in general. How is Jordan dealing with them? And do you really think that Israel are willing to help them just because some Druze in Israel/occupied Palestine are allied with the Israeli regime?

I stopped following their role in the conflict as they are changing horses all the time. One day they are allies the next day they are fighting against the Al-Assad regime. Reminds me of the Houthi's and Saleh in Yemen today. After being enemies for 20 years and fighting against each other they are now "best buddies".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

bdslph said:


> too many peoples die already divide Syria is the best way one is Assad and the other terrorist opposition rebel what ever they are called


Great Idea but who get the area under control of Isis . another question who is gonna make turkey to agree to a Kurdish country just at its border.
What if in a Sunni city people want to live under Assad rule?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> What is it with those Druze? They are changing sides constantly. They seem like real opportunists although I know that they are divided among themselves as well. I got nothing against them as people but they would do wisely and start to cooperate with the Jordanian government and turn against the Al-Assad regime completely. They would win a lot by doing that. If they continue their support (or fractions among them) they will have everything to lose once the inevitable happens and Al-Assad will lose the control of Damascus and eventually most if not all of Syria. From what I recall most are living next to the Jordanian border and Southern Syria in general. How is Jordan dealing with them? And do you really think that Israel are willing to help them just because some Druze in Israel/occupied Palestine are allied with the Israeli regime?
> 
> I stopped following their role in the conflict as they are changing horses all the time. One day they are allies the next day they are fighting against the Al-Assad regime. Reminds me of the Houthi's and Saleh in Yemen today. After being enemies for 20 years and fighting against each other they are now "best buddies".


From what I know there are top IDF officials who are Druze and many Israeli servicemen are Druze as well. They are indeed opportunists and I would bet their only real loyalties lie with their ethnicity (the Druze nation if you will), and that's actually not such a dumb strategy.

I don't think Jordan has any dealings with them. Jordan has offered some Syrian tribes ammunition and other help due to historical relations with them, but they're all Arab I think, and some tribes actually rejected Jordanian support (their loss). The Druze may eventually become Jordan's enemies. Jordan's government has said they will oppose any solution that divides Syria, even more so if the division will be right on the border. So imagine if the Druze take the Kurdish route of independence? There'll be interesting developments down the line..

Oh and it's important to note that these developments are due to Assad's handling of peaceful opposition in Druze communities. In true Assad style, he over reacted and killed his opponents without thinking of consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> From what I know there are top IDF officials who are Druze and many Israeli servicemen are Druze as well. They are indeed opportunists and I would bet their only real loyalties lie with their ethnicity (the Druze nation of you will), and that's actually not such a dumb strategy.
> 
> I don't think Jordan has any dealings with them. Jordan has offered some Syrian tribes ammunition and other help due to historical relations with them, but they're all Arab I think, and some tribes actually rejected Jordanian support (their loss). The Druze may eventually become Jordan's enemies. Jordan's government has said they will oppose any solution that divides Syria, even more so if the division will be right on the border. So imagine if the Druze take the Kurdish route of independence? There'll be interesting developments down the line..



Thanks for that explanation bro. 

No, I don't blame them for being opportunists (read caring for themselves as a small minority) but one day they will burn their hands badly by such behavior. Maybe the recent murder of one of their leaders will turn most of them anti-regime. There should be no problems between them and the Syrian opposition in Southern Syria. An opposition that IMO should be supported much more but it's easier said than done as that part of Syria is heavily militarized and the Golan Heights are not far away either.

I agree. I am not in favor of any divisions of any Arab country unless absolutely necessary. There is no need for Syria to be divided just like there is IMO no need for Iraq or Yemen to be divided. That will just potentially kickstart a domino effect and more conflict.

I really doubt that a Druze homeland will ever occur. They are simply a too small minority overall. 2-3 million people in total in Sham. Maybe they could get autonomy down the line in the Jabal al-Druze region but that's about it IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Thanks for that explanation bro.
> 
> No, I don't blame them for being opportunists (read caring for themselves as a small minority) but one day they will burn their hands badly by such behavior. Maybe the recent murder of one of their leaders will turn most of them anti-regime. There should be no problems between them and the Syrian opposition in Southern Syria. An opposition that IMO should be supported much more but it's easier said than done as that part of Syria is heavily militarized and the Golan Heights are not far away either.
> 
> I agree. I am not in favor of any divisions of any Arab country unless absolutely necessary. There is no need for Syria to be divided just like there is IMO no need for Iraq or Yemen to be divided. That will just potentially kickstart a domino effect and more conflict.
> 
> I really doubt that a Druze homeland will ever occur. They are simply a too small minority overall. 2-3 million people in total in Sham. Maybe they could get autonomy down the line in the Jabal al-Druze region but that's about it IMO.


I agree to some extent, but with Iraq, don't you think separation wouldn't be so bad? At the very least a confederacy which has autonomous states (South, North, and Kurdistan) but still have a small centralized government. Official Jordan opposes this also but I think it's actually necessary in Iraq because the biggest reason that Iraqis join daesh is because they don't see a good alternative in the Iraqi government. If they saw that they could govern themselves they would surely choose that instead.

In Syria, it's essential that it remains one country, while in Yemen something like a federation may be called for in the near future, similar to the Russian federation which has autonomous regions but also a strong centralized government. Republics of Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What do you think about this?

I agree regarding the Druze, they are too small a minority and they know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> I agree to some extent, but with Iraq, don't you think separation wouldn't be so bad? At the very least a confederacy which has autonomous states (South, North, and Kurdistan) but still have a small centralized government. Official Jordan opposes this also but I think it's actually necessary in Iraq because the biggest reason that Iraqis join daesh is because they don't see a good alternative in the Iraqi government. If they saw that they could govern themselves they would surely choose that instead.
> 
> In Syria, it's essential that it remains one country, while in Yemen something like a federation may be called for in the near future, similar to the Russian federation which has autonomous regions but also a strong centralized government. Republics of Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> I agree regarding the Druze, they are too small a minority and they know it.



Iraq might be the only exception along with Yemen. It's debatable because you can always go to the next level once country x or y has been divided along sectarian or ethnic divides. Since I have relatives in Iraq on my father's side I follow Iraqi media and events there on a weekly basis (or at least I try to) and you might not be aware of this but for instance there are certain politicians in Basra who want to have autonomy as most of their oil goes to other areas of Iraq while the most oil and gas rich area of Iraq (second biggest city too mind you) remains largely impoverished. What about Anbar where you have pro and anti-Daesh tribes? Some opportunistic individuals might want their old emirates back (Dulaim etc.). There are a lot of dangers. I will let the Iraqis who live in Iraq decide that. All I can say is that it would be a bad thing for the region if the Arab part of Iraq was divided into a Shia and Sunni Arab part of Sunnistan or Shiastan. That would just be the confirmation of all the ills that we don't want to see becoming victorious. Also if that occurred you will likely see Syria being divided too. What's next after that?

I don't have any problem with autonomous regions at all personally but they mostly are limited to distinct areas in terms of ethnicity in the West + Russia. I don't see a logic in why an Iraqi Sunni Arab from Adhamiyah (Western Baghdad) should live in a different country than an Iraqi Shia Arab from Sadr City in Baghdad.

I say this also because (most people probably already know this here) I am against more divisions in the Arab world. We need the exact opposite.

For instance KSA being the 12th biggest country on the planet and quite diverse in terms of historical regions could potentially be made into several entities again. Is that worth it? Not at all. Esepcially not as Arabia is already divided into 7 countries. 8 if you include Jordan.

Of course the number of nation states is not that important again if you live in a region that is highly integrated such as Europe (EU) but that's unfortunately not the case in the Arab world and that's why, despite not liking everything that the regimes of the GCC are doing, I am a big fan of the GCC as a model.



Dr.Thrax said:


> After the Druze protests against Assad, regime assassinated a popular Druze leader. Now Druze are protesting even more and flying the revolution flag. Oh how things can change in an instant.
> They also destroyed a Hafez statue.



So which side is Walid Jumblatt on this time around?

Jokes aside, very welcoming news as written before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have taken Tall al Khirbah in the Fua'a & Kefarya enclave. This will allow them to shoot convoys passing between the two towns





In the latest Daesh assault on Mare', they lost 60 fighters and 2 were captured. Rebels lost 20 fighters.

And here's a guy who was hosted on state media. Obviously pro-Assad.





And here, an Israeli newspaper saying basically the same thing:




That white Europeans are the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> Your criticism of Islamists is invalid and rejected. Islamists never had a fair chance to rule when getting to power through legal means. Gaza Israel besieged the strip making it impossible to judge Hamas's rule



Couldn't we judge it by what they did before there was a blockade?

They killed dozens of their political rivals by throwing them from rooftops just as ISIS are doing to their victims.

You say that the poor, innocent Islamists just don't get a chance, when the first thing Hamas did after being elected was slaughter their opposition.

That's Islamist rule.

I have to laugh at a yankee doodle dandy sitting comfortably in Dearborn, barely able to grow a beard as it's still just fluff at your young age -whilst you espouse Islamist ideas and tell true middle easterners how they should live.

How are ISIS performing for your liking? good or bad? do you like their manifesto? or are they also victims of a global conspiracy to stop poor Islamists ruling?

You're a joke.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iraq might be the only exception along with Yemen. It's debatable because you can always go to the next level once country x or y has been divided along sectarian or ethnic divides. Since I have relatives in Iraq on my father's side I follow Iraqi media and events there on a weekly basis (or at least I try to) and you might not be aware of this but for instance there are certain politicians in Basra who want to have autonomy as most of their oil goes to other areas of Iraq while the most oil and gas rich area of Iraq (second biggest city too mind you) remains largely impoverished. What about Anbar where you have pro and anti-Daesh tribes? Some opportunistic individuals might want their old emirates back (Dulaim etc.). There are a lot of dangers. I will let the Iraqis who live in Iraq decide that. All I can say is that it would be a bad thing for the region if the Arab part of Iraq was divided into a Shia and Sunni Arab part of Sunnistan or Shiastan. That would just be the confirmation of all the ills that we don't want to see becoming victorious. Also if that occurred you will likely see Syria being divided too. What's next after that?
> 
> I don't have any problem with autonomous regions at all personally but they mostly are limited to distinct areas in terms of ethnicity in the West + Russia. I don't see a logic in why an Iraqi Sunni Arab from Adhamiyah (Western Baghdad) should live in a different country than an Iraqi Shia Arab from Sadr City in Baghdad.
> 
> I say this also because (most people probably already know this here) I am against more divisions in the Arab world. We need the exact opposite.
> 
> For instance KSA being the 12th biggest country on the planet and quite diverse in terms of historical regions could potentially be made into several entities again. Is that worth it? Not at all. Esepcially not as Arabia is already divided into 7 countries. 8 if you include Jordan.
> 
> Of course the number of nation states is not that important again if you live in a region that is highly integrated such as Europe (EU) but that's unfortunately not the case in the Arab world and that's why, despite not liking everything that the regimes of the GCC are doing, I am a big fan of the GCC as a model.
> 
> 
> 
> So which side is Walid Jumblatt on this time around?
> 
> Jokes aside, very welcoming news as written before.


Jumblatt urges Druze revolt in Syria | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

You asked lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

GBU-28 said:


> or are they also victims of a global conspiracy to stop poor Islamists ruling?
> 
> You're a joke.



He does actually believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Putin: People flee from Syria because of ISIS, not Assad regime — RT News

_“Of course, we know that there are different approaches to Syria. By the way, people are running away not from the regime of Bashar Assad, but from Islamic State, which seized large areas in Syria and Iraq, and are committing atrocities there. That is what they are escaping from,"_ RIA Novosti quoted Vladimir Putin as saying on the sidelines of the Eastern Economic Forum in Vladivostok.


----------



## GBU-28

Madali said:


> He does actually believe that.



He scares me. I mean he scares me that one day he will flip and shoot some Americans in the name of Jihad.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

DRUZES IN SUWEIDA DECLARED INDEPENDENCE.

This comes after Druzes assaulted regime buildings and killed and took hostages of regime thugs.

Btw this is the news posted in SANA twitter account, while Assad is losing Sweida.


----------



## Falcon29

Hasani banned again, are you kidding me? 

And I'll put money down that that Iranian troll didn't get banned....it's getting old. 


GBU-28 said:


> He scares me. I mean he scares me that one day he will flip and shoot some Americans in the name of Jihad.



Yeah, I'm gonna shoot Americans over something related to Israel. 

You live in a fantasy world where Israel and America are one body, you are a completely separate entity. I on other hand, unlike you am an proud American that buys American, dresses American, drives American, eats American and hooks up with American. 

Meanwhile American Jews are distancing themselves from Israel's radical policies, and the ones who don't are under lots of pressure and intimidated. We are taking over your investments, taking over your plazas, bulding plazas next to yours so you lose business, and within 15 years you're going to become insignificant politically. Everything goings smoothly, not a single duck needs to be shot out of the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: September 5, 2015 19:44 IST
Missing Turkish soldier seen in IS hands, says daily - The Hindu

*The soldier vanished and another was killed in cross-border shooting with IS fighters on Tuesday near the Turkish town of Kilis, close to Syrian territory in IS control.*
A Turkish soldier who went missing this week on the border with Syrian territory controlled by Islamic State (IS) has been seen in a hospital run by the militants, _Hurriyet_ newspaper reported on Saturday.

If confirmed, the soldier’s capture would be a major problem for Turkey, after it stepped up military action against the IS in July, opening its air bases to U.S.-led coalition war planes and launching air strikes.

The soldier vanished and another was killed in cross-border shooting with IS fighters on Tuesday near the Turkish town of Kilis, close to Syrian territory that has been under IS control for months.

*Wounded in the foot*

According to security sources citing intelligence reports, _Hurriyet_ Daily News reported that the soldier had been wounded in the foot and was taken by militants to a hospital under their control close to the Syrian city of Aleppo. Turkish officials declined to comment.

Late last month, the IS released a video accusing Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan of “treachery,” and urged Turks to rise up against him.

*Not the first time*

This would not be the first time the IS has held Turkish hostages. Last year 46 Turks, including senior diplomats, were kept captive for more than three months before being released.

They were freed at a time when Ankara was still being reluctant to engage in efforts to stop IS's spread, a policy it changed in July.

*Problem for Erdogan*

The timing of the capture is also politically problematic for Mr. Erdogan and his AK Party, which is preparing for a second election in November after losing its parliamentary majority in a June vote.

Polls have consistently showed little appetite amongst Turks for greater involvement in the Middle-East conflagration, and this incident will likely be leapt upon by Mr. Erdogan's opponents, who are strongly critical of his foreign policy.


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> You live in a fantasy world where Israel and America are one body, you are a completely separate entity. I on other hand, unlike you am an proud American that buys American, dresses American, drives American, eats American and hooks up with American.




And supports ISIS.

Is that American?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

War Crimes in Syria:
http://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Session30/Documents/A.HRC.30.48_AEV.pdf
168-169 are Regime war crimes.
170 is rebel war crimes.
171 is Nusra war crimes.
172-173 are ISIS war crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madmusti



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

GBU-28 said:


> And supports ISIS.
> 
> Is that American?



LITTLE JEW HEART

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ISIS has taken over Jazal gas fields and closed the pocket surrounding Assad troops in Homs desert.

Sources claim some of Assad heavy weaponry were destroyed too.


----------



## Gabriel92

madmusti said:


>



Throwing away food and water given by the Hungarian police and i saw them crying in medias saying Hungarians gave them nothing,they are hungry... Hungarians are too nice. They should be treated like animals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Gabriel92 said:


> Throwing away food and water given by the Hungarian police and i saw them crying in medias saying Hungarians gave them nothing,they are hungry... Hungarians are too nice. They should be treated like animals..


They were not welcomed in the first place and were treated less than animals as you suggested in your post, that photo my friend posted says all what I mean. It is actually Hungary and some European b*stard who plays for media as shown in your video.

''Who actually want the Turk to come and rule, because they think that our German people are wild and uncivilized - indeed that they are half-devil and half-man" Martin Luther

Nothing has changed huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

bsruzm said:


> They were not welcomed in the first place and were treated less than animals as you suggested in your post, that photo my friend posted says all what I mean. It is actually Hungary and some European b*stard who plays for media as shown in your video.
> 
> ''Who actually want the Turk to come and rule, because they think that our German people are wild and uncivilized - indeed that they are half-devil and half-man" Martin Luther
> 
> Nothing has changed huh?



Orban told that they arent welcome in Hungary and Europe that they shouldnt come,what were they expecting ? To be put immediatly in luxury houses paid by Hungary ? Anyway,they seem to be treated pretty good,even if they shouldnt be,so why are they btching and crying every second in front of cameras ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Gabriel92 said:


> Orban told that they arent welcome in Hungary and Europe that they shouldnt come,what were they expecting ? To be put immediatly in luxury houses paid by Hungary ? Anyway,they seem to be treated pretty good,even if they shouldnt be,so why are they btching and crying every second in front of cameras ?


They don't want to stay in Hungary. They only want to use it as a means to get to Germany, a country that isn't ruled by fascist fucktards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Dr.Thrax said:


> They don't want to stay in Hungary. They only want to use it as a means to get to Germany, a country that isn't ruled by fascist fucktards.



So when you are anti migrants and so called refugees,you are a facist ? Pretty interesting. Sorry for Hungary trying to protect Europe and Europeans from invasions,even without any help from EU. Most of us support Orbans actions so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gabriel92 said:


> Orban told that they arent welcome in Hungary and Europe that they shouldnt come,what were they expecting ? To be put immediatly in luxury houses paid by Hungary ? Anyway,they seem to be treated pretty good,even if they shouldnt be,so why are they btching and crying every second in front of cameras ?


In your case Orban claimed that 'refugees threaten Europe's Christian roots' then I think somebody should of reminded Orban, a 200 years of Turkish rule and Islamic roots of Europe with such quote:

''President Pál Schmitt stated that he considered being under Turkish rule for 200 years as an opportunity. He added that had his country remained under the rule of another nation, his country would have been forced to convert to another religion and speak another language and thus would ultimately be assimilated.''


As I see in your post, be him a French or a German, nothing has changed 
Christian, Jew, Hindu, White, Black, ... All are welcome in my personal path but not some b*stard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

bsruzm said:


> In your case Orban claimed that 'refugees threaten Europe's Christian roots' then I think somebody should of reminded Orban, a 200 years of Turkish rule and Islamic roots of Europe with such quote:
> 
> ''President Pál Schmitt stated that he considered being under Turkish rule for 200 years as an opportunity. He added that had his country remained under the rule of another nation, his country would have been forced to convert to another religion and speak another language and thus would ultimately be assimilated.''
> 
> 
> As I see in your post, be him a French or a German, nothing has changed
> Christian, Jew, Hindu, White, Black, ... All are welcome in my personal path but not some b*stard.



Lol.


----------



## bsruzm

Gabriel92 said:


> Lol.


You have nothing to say, of course. What I say is the fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Gabriel92 said:


> So when you are anti migrants and so called refugees,you are a facist ? Pretty interesting. Sorry for Hungary trying to protect Europe and Europeans from invasions,even without any help from EU. Most of us support Orbans actions so..



Racism is in the genes of Europeans. No offence, just the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> They don't want to stay in Hungary. They only want to use it as a means to get to Germany, a country that isn't ruled by fascist fucktards.


I see no difference, actually I see it worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

bsruzm said:


> You have nothing to say, of course. It is the fact.



Who gives a sht about Turkeys rule over europe ? Time is over. And he is pretty right,absorbing millions of muslims will threaten our christian roots. Why,is he wrong ? Its like if millions of Christians Europeans invade Turkey,it will threaten islamic roots of turkey ?.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Racism is in the genes of Europeans. No offence, just the reality.



It is better to be seen as a racist than being silent on whats happening right ?
How are you ? How are your ISIS friends/brothers/idols?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Gabriel92 said:


> It is better to be seen as a racist than being silent on whats happening right ?
> How are you ? How are your ISIS friends/brothers/idols?



Problem is: French women are more manly than French men. They dont make children. Hopelessly You show your frustration towards Muslims. And only in internet.

I am fine. How is France? My relatives in France tell me that France is no longer the paradise it used to be. Is that so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Alienoz_TR said:


> Problem is: French women are more manly than French men. They dont make children. Hopelessly You show your frustration towards Muslims. And only in internet.
> 
> I am fine. How is France? My relatives in France tell me that France is no longer the paradise it used to be. Is that so?



We in France,continue to make a lot of babies,do not worry about us (and have with Ireland the highest fertility rate of Europe). I wouldnt have said the same if i was German.
So how are your isis brothers ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Gabriel92 said:


> We in France,continue to make a lot of babies,do not worry about us (and have with Ireland the highest fertility rate of Europe). I wouldnt have said the same if i was German.
> So how are your isis brothers ?



Just today ISIS took over two villages east of Hasakah from PYD. Thats good. Even US Airforce cant keep their Kurdish pawns collapse before ISIS.


----------



## bsruzm

Gabriel92 said:


> Who gives a sht about Turkeys rule over europe ? Time is over. And he is pretty right,absorbing millions of muslims will threaten our christian roots. Why,is he wrong ? Its like if millions of Christians Europeans invade Turkey,it will threaten islamic roots of turkey ?.


Well, unlike your claim former 'Hungarian' president seemingly does:
''President Pál Schmitt stated that he considered being under Turkish rule for 200 years as an opportunity. He added that had his country remained under the rule of another nation, his country would have been forced to convert to another religion and speak another language and thus would ultimately be assimilated.''


You like it or not, European children still study Turkish rule over Europe as a part of their heritage, we indeed retreated but I doubt time is over, who knows what future holds? 

He is wrong regarding all these bullsh*t 'Human rights', 'Western values', 'Civilized world' etc. and well, these aren't what I claim. These are what most EU leaders stand for, as what they falsely claim on a daily basis.
Christian Europeans? You mean 'Janissaries', I think they would invade Europe instead


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> So when you are anti migrants and so called refugees,you are a facist ? Pretty interesting. Sorry for Hungary trying to protect Europe and Europeans from invasions,even without any help from EU. Most of us support Orbans actions so..



Your stance would be acceptable if Europe and U.S had not fucked up tens of countries in the world both in past and present. But they did. The British, the French, Spanish and Portuguese literally killed, starved, and fucked up too many countries across the world in the 20th century and prior to that, whose effects are still very visible and alive to this day.

So bitching around that these refugees are 'invading' Europe, as claimed by countries like Hungary, is indeed what a fascist would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmed Jo

madmusti said:


>


I've seen a similar photo comparison in Jordanian circles on Twitter using that same photo in Hungary. Interesting.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Russia says Assad ready to share power in Syria | TRTWorld


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Your stance would be acceptable if Europe and U.S had not fucked up tens of countries in the world both in past and present. But they did. The British, the French, Spanish and Portuguese literally killed, starved, and fucked up too many countries across the world in the 20th century and prior to that, whose effects are still very visible and alive to this day.
> 
> So bitching around that these refugees are 'invading' Europe, as claimed by countries like Hungary, is indeed what a fascist would do.


That's like the 2nd time I've seen you say something intelligent.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Russia says Assad ready to share power in Syria | TRTWorld


About as truthful as Iran's Qaher 313. As in, won't happen, never will happen. Fake.


----------



## somsak

There are rumours that Russia ground troops now on Syrian soil fighting on the same side with Assad. Please help me confirm this. news. Thanx


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's like the 2nd time I've seen you say something intelligent.
> 
> 
> About as truthful as Iran's Qaher 313. As in, won't happen, never will happen. Fake.


I think that's basically what the article says. And technically, he's already sharing power with Iran and Putin.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

The true Samaritans 

"The message of Isa Ibn Maryam is nowhere being followed as consistently around the world as it is in Jordan."


----------



## Gabriel92

Serpentine said:


> Your stance would be acceptable if Europe and U.S had not fucked up tens of countries in the world both in past and present. But they did. The British, the French, Spanish and Portuguese literally killed, starved, and fucked up too many countries across the world in the 20th century and prior to that, whose effects are still very visible and alive to this day.
> 
> So bitching around that these refugees are 'invading' Europe, as claimed by countries like Hungary, is indeed what a fascist would do.



Why sould someone pay for something happened under former govts and generation ? And i will say it again,what did countries like sweden to get invaded by hordes ? Did they kill or bomb anyone overseas ? Did the Danish the same ? Austria ?
So we french are all facists then.
And where is the ummah ? Why dont their rich brothers dont welcome them ?
Cuz we dont want them here,
so why dont they take the way to Qatar,KSA,UAE ?


somsak said:


> There are rumours that Russia ground troops now on Syrian soil fighting on the same side with Assad. Please help me confirm this. news. Thanx



spioenkop.blogspot.fr/2015/08/new-evidence-proves-russian-military.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Dr.Thrax said:


> They don't want to stay in Hungary. They only want to use it as a means to get to Germany, a country that isn't ruled by fascist fucktards.




The vermin are lucky that they aren't shot on spot when they ILLEGALLY cross borders.I would have let tanks roll over them.Throwing away free food,free water,free accomodations and shelter ? Animals...ungratefull creatures,uncivilised barbarians...

They're cowards to,most of them are able bodied men.They should fight their country but they're throwing away free food in Hungary.



bsruzm said:


> You like it or not, European children still study Turkish rule over Europe as a part of their heritage, we indeed retreated but I doubt time is over, who knows what future holds?



You like it or not,if it weren't for Westerners and their balance of power ,the Russians would have anihilated you since the 19th century and marched in Istanbul in 1878.

What are you people on about Hungary?It has provided them with food,shelter....what more do you want ? There are rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Serpentine said:


> Your stance would be acceptable if Europe and U.S had not fucked up tens of countries in the world both in past and present. But they did. The British, the French, Spanish and Portuguese literally killed, starved, and fucked up too many countries across the world in the 20th century and prior to that, whose effects are still very visible and alive to this day.
> 
> So bitching around that these refugees are 'invading' Europe, as claimed by countries like Hungary, is indeed what a fascist would do.


but Middle East?
Turkey was never invaded by Europeans. Europeans protected their lands against invasion of Turks .
in ME we had to suffer our own stupidities , our bad governments, our bad leaders , our populations under educated.
it is time to think the future not stick to fake past suffering made by others (most is made by ourselves)
we can see right now in ME ... the reasons of all the pain .. are not from any country out of ME, we are THE problems.
let's change our countries for good .

Europe in the past had to suffer a lot from invasions, like we did with mongols and many others before them
ok i am not going to speak my arab ancestors who won lot of wars around
that' s history now. we transformed Iran to be muslim, we changed alphabet and we could even have changed the language if such a strong will did exist.
even Europe inside transformed, many celtic tribes had been kicked out of lands, themselves making majority in many places they were older tribes

hey wake up ... stop use history as excuses for non sense speech


----------



## bsruzm

flamer84 said:


> You like it or not,if it weren't for Westerners and their balance of power ,the Russians would have anihilated you since the 19th century and marched in Istanbul in 1878.
> 
> What are you people on about Hungary?It has provided them with food,shelter....what more do you want ? There are rules.


----------



## Hussein

bsruzm said:


>


a smiley is not an answer, except for kids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Hussein said:


> a smiley is not an answer, except for kids


Deal with it


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> The vermin are lucky that they aren't shot on spot when they ILLEGALLY cross borders.I would have let tanks roll over them.Throwing away free food,free water,free accomodations and shelter ? Animals...ungratefull creatures,uncivilised barbarians...
> 
> They're cowards to,most of them are able bodied men.They should fight their country but they're throwing away free food in Hungary.



Calling refugees vermin is definitely racist. Most of these refugees were mistreated by local authorities. Your stance against the refugees clearly shows the racist in you and in your EU.

#refugeeswelcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Calling refugees vermin is definitely racist. Most of these refugees were mistreated by local authorities. Your stance against the refugees clearly shows the racist in you and in your EU.
> 
> #refugeeswelcome




Calling someone racist nowadays is a clear sign that he's actually right.Yes,people throwing food and water are vermin.


----------



## Steve781

flamer84 said:


> Calling someone racist nowadays is a clear sign that he's actually right.Yes,people throwing food and water are vermin.


"And why, by the way, do they use the English name for Germany when they chant? In Arabic and Turkish, that country is called ‘Almanya’, in Kurdish something similar. The Germans themselves call it ‘Deutschland’. In Hungarian, it’s ‘Nemetorszag’.
Did someone hope that British and American TV would be there? I’ve said it before, and I’ll say it again: spontaneous demonstrations take a lot of organising."
PETER HITCHENS: We won't save refugees by destroying our own country | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Calling someone racist nowadays is a clear sign that he's actually right.Yes,people throwing food and water are vermin.



You see a human being as vermin. What difference you have from Hitler?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Steve781 said:


> "And why, by the way, do they use the English name for Germany when they chant? In Arabic and Turkish, that country is called ‘Almanya’, in Kurdish something similar. The Germans themselves call it ‘Deutschland’. In Hungarian, it’s ‘Nemetorszag’.
> Did someone hope that British and American TV would be there? I’ve said it before, and I’ll say it again: spontaneous demonstrations take a lot of organising."
> PETER HITCHENS: We won't save refugees by destroying our own country | Daily Mail Online




Ofcourse it's all staged.

"Hurr durr the nazi Hungarians are mistreating us ! help!!"

"How are they mistreating you ?"

"well,they give us food,water,shelter and want to register us ....holocaust!!!!"



Alienoz_TR said:


> You see a human being as vermin. What difference you have from Hitler?




The refugees back in Jordan whose supplies were cut today because of lack of money would sure need that food that the vermin were throwing away in Hungary.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse it's all staged.
> 
> "Hurr durr the nazi Hungarians are mistreating us ! help!!"
> 
> "How are they mistreating you ?"
> 
> "well,they give us food,water,shelter and want to register us ....holocaust!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refugees back in Jordan whose supplies were cut today because of lack of money would sure need that food that the vermin were throwing away in Hungary.



Jordan hosts 1 mio refugees, Lebanon hosts 1.5 mio refugees. 

Turkey hosts +2 mio Syrian refugees and 100's of thousands more from Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Chechnya, Palestine, and smaller extent Africa. 

Yet we dont call anybody vermin. Europeans are showing their true faces, racist and fascist. First bombing countries, then labelling those refugees vermin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Jordan hosts 1 mio refugees, Lebanon hosts 1.5 mio refugees.
> 
> Turkey hosts +2 mio Syrian refugees and 100's of thousands more from Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Chechnya, Palestine, and smaller extent Africa.
> 
> Yet we dont call anybody vermin. Europeans are showing their true faces, racist and fascist. First bombing countries, then labelling those refugees vermin.




Many refugees interviewed in Hungary/Serbia say they're fleeing Turkey because Turks mistreat them badly.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...fugees-suffer-as-Turkey-grows-intolerant.html


----------



## Alienoz_TR

flamer84 said:


> Many refugees interviewed in Hungary/Serbia say they're fleeing Turkey because Turks mistreat them badly.



Not a reality. They walk freely. They get medical attention freely. They work and earn money though not sufficient. Our standards are lower compared to Europe.

Economic crisis and civil war ongoing in Turkey, I expect more Syrian Refugees and Turkish Kurds to arrive on European shores in the coming days.


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> Jordan hosts 1 mio refugees, Lebanon hosts 1.5 mio refugees.
> 
> Turkey hosts +2 mio Syrian refugees and 100's of thousands more from Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Chechnya, Palestine, and smaller extent Africa.


yes and Lebanon is so small size country. 1/4 are Syrian refugees now.. impressive . 


Alienoz_TR said:


> Yet we dont call anybody vermin. Europeans are showing their true faces, racist and fascist. First bombing countries, then labelling those refugees vermin.


i guess he was thinking about the young guys who leave their countries .
they could fight to make their country better but they prefer leave there.
i understand the old people the very young the families ... but the young people ???
when i was hearing some afghani and irani speaking in the french tv program during the time the journalist was speaking, it was clearly showing they just come Europe to take benefit out of it 
they come to win (as they believe) lot of money but they don't care of Europe , the culture there or whatever 
they don't come here for integration in the society. and many come to "change the society"
i can see, not only salafis here for exemple , try and try to change the rules 
some people are good people but some are really vermin

you are not in Europe to get.... yes they are really vermins inside Europe . and they give a bad image 
for the people who want to be part of their society and help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> Not a reality. They walk freely. They get medical attention freely. They work and earn money though not sufficient. Our standards are lower compared to Europe.
> 
> Economic crisis and civil war ongoing in Turkey, I expect more Syrian Refugees and Turkish Kurds to arrive on European shores in the coming days.




Ofcourse more will come.Turkey is deliberately flooding Europe with them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> Why sould someone pay for something happened under former govts and generation ? And i will say it again,what did countries like sweden to get invaded by hordes ? Did they kill or bomb anyone overseas ? Did the Danish the same ? Austria ?
> So we french are all facists then.
> And where is the ummah ? Why dont their rich brothers dont welcome them ?
> Cuz we dont want them here,
> so why dont they take the way to Qatar,KSA,UAE ?



I didn't say all 'French' are fascists.

And I blame those countries you mentioned, including Qatar, Bahrain or Saudis much more than Europe. It's their duty to accept refugees, but that doesn't mean you can treat refugees like animals.

About paying for 'past mistakes', that's not how the world works. The effects of colonial era is very alive today. The British and French meddling in Middle East, creating artificial borders, stealing natural resources, killing millions across the world, all of that has repercussions till today.

It was no more than 60 years ago that French killed hundreds of thousands of Algerians only because they wanted their country back from those who had stolen it. Don't tell me effects of those era can not be seen today in Algeria.

Partitioning Ottoman empire by British and French whose effects are being seen till today. How come Germany was paying Jews till few years ago for what it did 70 years ago, but French and British are suddenly innocent only because it happened in past generations? Yeah, because Germans lost the war, that's why.

No one even is asking you to pay for what you did in pas century and for your crimes, but refusing to accept refugees and calling their arrival to Europe as 'an attack' is a fascist thing to say.

For example, if refugees come from Libya, isn't France directly responsible for them? It was France who bombed Qaddafi regime and helped others topple him. When you interfere in something, you should also accept consequences.

No one expects countries like Sweden or Switzerland to host refugees, because they haven't spread any suffering and killing across the world like French, British or Spanish did, and their hands are totally clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Hussein said:


> yes and Lebanon is so small size country. 1/4 are Syrian refugees now.. impressive .
> 
> i guess he was thinking about the young guys who leave their countries .
> they could fight to make their country better but they prefer leave there.
> i understand the old people the very young the families ... but the young people ???
> when i was hearing some afghani and irani speaking in the french tv program during the time the journalist was speaking, it was clearly showing they just come Europe to take benefit out of it
> they come to win (as they believe) lot of money but they don't care of Europe , the culture there or whatever
> they don't come here for integration in the society. and many come to "change the society"
> i can see, not only salafis here for exemple , try and try to change the rules
> some people are good people but some are really vermin
> 
> you are not in Europe to get.... yes they are really vermins inside Europe . and they give a bad image
> for the people who want to be part of their society and help.



You are much more sane than Flamer the racist.

When Westerners started bombing those countries such as Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq and Syria and many more that I cannot count at the moment, they didnt think what would those who suffer do.

Consequences of an ill-planned modern age imperialism. You took refuge in France after fleeing Mullah oppression. Now these refugees fleeing Assad oppression. Make some empathy, help them to integrate European society. Let's not make racism swallow the world.

#refugeeswelcome

---

PKK terrorists use German-made RPG's against Islamic State and Turkish Army.






Question is: Is Germany now a nation which supports terrorist organisations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Serpentine said:


> I didn't say all 'French' are fascists.
> 
> And I blame those countries you mentioned, including Qatar, Bahrain or Saudis much more than Europe. It's their duty to accept refugees, but that doesn't mean you can treat refugees like animals.
> 
> About paying for 'past mistakes', that's not how the world works. The effects of colonial era is very alive today. The British and French meddling in Middle East, creating artificial borders, stealing natural resources, killing millions across the world, all of that has repercussions till today.
> 
> It was no more than 60 years ago that French killed hundreds of thousands of Algerians only because they wanted their country back from those who had stolen it. Don't tell me effects of those era can not be seen today in Algeria.
> 
> Partitioning Ottoman empire by British and French whose effects are being seen till today. How come Germany was paying Jews till few years ago for what it did 70 years ago, but French and British are suddenly innocent only because it happened in past generations? Yeah, because Germans lost the war, that's why.
> 
> No one even is asking you to pay for what you did in pas century and for your crimes, but refusing to accept refugees and calling their arrival to Europe as 'an attack' is a fascist thing to say.
> 
> For example, if refugees come from Libya, isn't France directly responsible for them? It was France who bombed Qaddafi regime and helped others topple him. When you interfere in something, you should also accept consequences.
> 
> No one expects countries like Sweden or Switzerland to host refugees, because they haven't spread any suffering and killing across the world like French, British or Spanish did, and their hands are totally clean.



If i understand,Iran should also pay the consequences of interferring in middle east countries and literally destroying them through proxy wars ? If tomorrow refugees flood us from Yemen,itll be EUs fault ?
Its not me that told them to revolt,they wanted to get ride of these dictators,calling for western help,but after Kaddhafi died,they started killing each other instead of uniting. 
Just so you know,i was against bombings in Libya,but i could have done nothing to stop them..


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> If i understand,Iran should also pay the consequences of interferring in middle east countries and literally destroying them through proxy wars ? If tomorrow refugees flood us from Yemen,itll be EUs fault ?
> Its not me that told them to revolt,they wanted to get ride of these dictators,calling for western help,but after Kaddhafi died,they started killing each other instead of uniting.
> Just so you know,i was against bombings in Libya,but i could have done nothing to stop them..



1. Yeah, but we wouldn't complain if they came to Iran, calling it 'attack by refugees'. Also, it's western countries and their allies who have strengthened and armed various groups in Syria, insisting on toppling Assad. Why should we sit back and watch? It's not like you (not France specifically, but westerners generally) have sit idly and have done nothing to interfere in Middle East.
About Yemen, it has absolutely nothing to do with Iran, I have explained that before.

2. if they come to Iran, they will be welcomed with open arms, we wouldn't treat them like animals and more importantly, we wouldn't push them back. But they can't come because they have to pass through ISIS controlled areas in Iraq to reach Iran and it's impossible.

3. Syrian citizens are among very few nationals who can travel to Iran without a visa.

4. We are already hosting 2-3 millions of Afghan and Iraqi refugees.


----------



## Hakan

Qatar to station jets in Turkey



flamer84 said:


> Ofcourse more will come.Turkey is deliberately flooding Europe with them


Turkey already has 2 million. The government has been calling for the international community to help financially with taking care of the refugee's but little help was given, so now instead of them sitting in camps in Turkey and Jordan they are fleeing to europe to get assylum, free money, free housing etc. Now they will be an expense for europe for generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Serpentine said:


> 1. Yeah, but we wouldn't complain if they came to Iran, calling it 'attack by refugees'. Also, it's western countries and their allies who have strengthened and armed various groups in Syria, insisting on toppling Assad. Why should we sit back and watch? It's not like you (not France specifically, but westerners generally) have sit idly and have done nothing to interfere in Middle East.
> About Yemen, it has absolutely nothing to do with Iran, I have explained that before.
> 
> 2. if they come to Iran, they will be welcomed with open arms, we wouldn't treat them like animals and more importantly, we wouldn't push them back. But they can't come because they have to pass through ISIS controlled areas in Iraq to reach Iran and it's impossible.
> 
> 3. Syrian citizens are among very few nationals who can travel to Iran without a visa.
> 
> 4. We are already hosting 2-3 millions of Afghan and Iraqi refugees.



I agree that we shouldnt have supported rebels,or anyone,but is it really our fault if they leave Syria ? Is it our fault if Bashar start killing,torturing,launching barrels over cities ?
What we are trying to say is that we already given a lot for refugees,and today we have problems at home,and no need to bring more misery.


----------



## flamer84

Hakan said:


> Now they will be an expense for europe for generations.



We'll throw them out in a few years...mark my words.The glass is almost full.


----------



## Hakan

flamer84 said:


> We'll throw them out in a few years...mark my words.The glass is almost full.


After you get rid of your core principals liberty, human rights, freedom of religion 

How many kids do you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Hakan said:


> After you get rid of your core principals liberty, human rights, freedom of religion
> 
> How many kids do you have?




Yes,after we regretfully abandon those principles but sometimes times ask for sacrifices.I'm now wanting more to come this year and the next.It has to get worst for the last sheeps in Europe to wake up,sometimes you have to burn it first to start anew.

One on the way.


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> We'll throw them out in a few years...mark my words.The glass is almost full.


I hope they throw you Eastern Europeans out at the same time.

It’s funny the most vocal people about immigration to *Western *Europe on this forum is a Romanian and a paranoid Sri Lankan.


----------



## Hussein

Alienoz_TR said:


> When Westerners started bombing those countries such as Afghanistan, Libya, Iraq and Syria and many more that I cannot count at the moment, they didnt think what would those who suffer do.


all are different cases:
- Afghanistan : they sincerely wanted to take out the crazy talibans 
- Iraq : very sad story if you mean all the mistakes made in the past (but the guys in USA who took decisions are not the kind they care about people i guess 
- Syria : they are just bombing ISIS and try to focus on this . why blame them for it?
- Libya : i don't know for this. what stupid non decisions later...
some are somewhat imperialist or kind of, but most like bombing ISIS are not at all.


Alienoz_TR said:


> Consequences of an ill-planned modern age imperialism. You took refuge in France after fleeing Mullah oppression. Now these refugees fleeing Assad oppression. Make some empathy, help them to integrate European society. Let's not make racism swallow the world.


i have to be honest with you: even if many Iranian left Iran for two reasons (they were royalists and communists: i understand them), or they escaped the war (these guys i have no respect for them, because parents who had money were able to send them out, when other Iranians had to fight in terrible conditions)
i am not a refugee at all indeed. i work here and renew my visa to work . i feel Iranian first. 
even if i like very much Europe culture in some ways (French past culture, English people, German past culture).. i mean i would never be there in Europe and say people "hey you should be better a muslim than a christian"
(some people do here like some people say me that "us muslims" blabla ... i don't feel in a community of muslims at all... for me Islam is making me better but that's just my business not the other guys business)

no i think that they are the people to integrate in the society and show they want so
if they want, sometimes it is very hard here and then they deserve help
but definitively most of them don't deserve help and come here just to get social help without working
or they have no way of respect of the culture here
and anyway some of them are much more compatible in culture to saudis, gcc, turks, or iran, or other countries
but they come here for money, with a stupid idea that europe is there to offer them a dream
sorry to think my philosophy is not waiting from other but to prove you can offer something and be part of a society 



Alienoz_TR said:


> PKK terrorists use German-made RPG's against Islamic State and Turkish Army.
> 
> Question is: Is Germany now a nation which supports terrorist organisations?


good comment.
but you know why Germany was the few to give weapons to kurds ? they thought kurds only were able that time to fight efficiently the ISIS. and sadly some PKK guys took few weapons . sad , very sad. 
like ISIS stole lot of weapons to everyone , from kurds to Iraq army or Syrian army.


----------



## Hakan

flamer84 said:


> Yes,after we regretfully abandon those principles but sometimes times ask for sacrifices.I'm now wanting more to come this year and the next.It has to get worst for the last sheeps in Europe to wake up,sometimes you have to burn it first to start anew.
> 
> One on the way.


What is the replacement? More traditional local customs + christian values?


----------



## flamer84

ozzy22 said:


> I hope they throw you Eastern Europeans out at the same time.
> 
> It’s funny the most vocal people about immigration to *Western *Europe on this forum is a Romanian and a paranoid Sri Lankan.




Than go on forums filled with westerners,french ones,yahoo news and take it from the horses mouth.It's not like Westerners in here are very receptive of the ideea,maybe you're missing @Gabriel92 @Steve781 posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

Hakan said:


> Qatar to station jets in Turkey
> 
> 
> Turkey already has 2 million. The government has been calling for the international community to help financially with taking care of the refugee's but little help was given, so now instead of them sitting in camps in Turkey and Jordan they are fleeing to europe to get assylum, free money, free housing etc. Now they will be an expense for europe for generations.


If Turkey, Lebanon and Jordan are full then they should go to the Gulf states. Or if they have to go to Europe then they should stay in Greece. But you can't be a "refugee" if you choose which country you want to settle in. The 1948 UN convention is quite clear on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Hakan said:


> What is the replacement? More traditional local customs + christian values?



Anything is better then turning Europe into Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Steve781 said:


> If Turkey, Lebanon and Jordan are full then they should go to the Gulf states. Or if they have to go to Europe then they should stay in Greece. But you can't be a "refugee" if you choose which country you want to settle in. The 1948 UN convention is quite clear on this.


Gulf is flooded with foreigners. Once in E.U they can travel anywhere.


----------



## Steve781

flamer84 said:


> One on the way.


Hate to go off topic but congragulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Serpentine said:


> 1. Yeah, but we wouldn't complain if they came to Iran, calling it 'attack by refugees'. Also, it's western countries and their allies who have strengthened and armed various groups in Syria, insisting on toppling Assad. Why should we sit back and watch? It's not like you (not France specifically, but westerners generally) have sit idly and have done nothing to interfere in Middle East.
> About Yemen, it has absolutely nothing to do with Iran, I have explained that before.
> 
> 2. if they come to Iran, they will be welcomed with open arms, we wouldn't treat them like animals and more importantly, we wouldn't push them back. But they can't come because they have to pass through ISIS controlled areas in Iraq to reach Iran and it's impossible.
> 
> 3. Syrian citizens are among very few nationals who can travel to Iran without a visa.
> 
> 4. We are already hosting 2-3 millions of Afghan and Iraqi refugees.


we cannot compare. Iran society is racist too. they are no black in Iran . 
Iran integrates people "near their culture" (somewhat). Europe integrates people very different, sometimes too much.
you should be there to understand and see it 
Afghans? most of them don't like us. And lot of Iranians didn't like them and are not very tolerant to their presence in Iran . it is hard to find a job if you're Afghan for exemple (it is already for Iranian but for them it is worst).


----------



## Steve781

Hakan said:


> Gulf is flooded with foreigners. Once in E.U they can travel anywhere.


EU citizens can. But under the Dublin convention refugees are supposed to be sent back to the first EU country they arrive in. Although because of Schengen this is usually unenforcable in practice. Bulgaria though, a major transit country, is not part of Schengen.


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> Than go on forums filled with westerners,french ones,yahoo news and take it from the horses mouth.It's not like Westerners in here are very receptive of the ideea,maybe you're missing @Gabriel92 @Steve781 posts



Don't worry I always go to yahoo news comment section to read peoples opinions from all over the world about important news stories of course only after I have thoroughly read Youtube comments on the subject matter. 

And by the way those same people aren't really fond of people like you coming to their country, but still keep talking like you're one of them.


----------



## flamer84

ozzy22 said:


> Don't worry I always go to yahoo news comment section to read peoples opinions from all over the world about important news stories of course only after I have thoroughly read Youtube comments on the subject matter.
> 
> And by the way those same people aren't really fond of people like you coming to their country, but still keep talking like you're one of them.




Your personal attacks don't matter,what matters is that my point of view is shared by the majority in Europe.Peoples feelings are peoples feelings but laws are laws.I travel within all regulations in Europe,if we're kicked out/EU falls apart we won't march on other countries and demand free Iphones,we didn't do it before either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> Your personal attacks don't matter,what matters is that my point of view is shared by the majority in Europe.Peoples feelings are peoples feelings but laws are laws.I travel within all regulations in Europe,if we're kicked out/EU falls apart we won't march on other countries and demand free Iphones,we didn't do it before either.


Majority of people of Western Europe don’t want Romanians. Maybe you should do your bit and persuade your fellow countrymen to stay in Romania. It’s all in the great cause of preserving Western European culture.


----------



## Hussein

ozzy22 said:


> Majority of people of Western Europe don’t want Romanians. Maybe you should do your bit and persuade your fellow countrymen to stay in Romania. It’s all in the great cause of preserving Western European culture.


hmmm i guess this is the fact you totally have zero culture about Europe.
Romanian people are people from Romania: they are welcome in Europe. i never seen people complaining about them.
there is a problem with few/some "roms" . hopefully next time you'll make the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ozzy22 said:


> Majority of people of Western Europe don’t want Romanians. Maybe you should do your bit and persuade your fellow countrymen to stay in Romania. It’s all in the great cause of preserving Western European culture.



Gypsies rule the streets of Romania. Regular Romanians are peaceful and have small families. (Insider comment)


----------



## flamer84

ozzy22 said:


> Majority of people of Western Europe don’t want Romanians. Maybe you should do your bit and persuade your fellow countrymen to stay in Romania. It’s all in the great cause of preserving Western European culture.




I've been here with you many times before.The fact that you lack the comprehension skills of a 10 year old makes me tired but i'll walk with you again.You see,Romania signed some international treaties alongside 27 EU member countries which allows its citizens free movement to work ,for vacations,etc within the EU.Nobody comes by boat or by jumping fences.Millions of Romanians didn't storm borders before 2004.The majority of those who work in Europe are doing it so legally and they're net contributors to those countries economies.Mybrother was recruited by a Scotish resort from Romania and they paid his travelling expenses for him to come to work there.I myself have a job offer from the UK...we're not running around like monkeys waiting to jump trucks in Calais.You see,regardless of some feelings and your aparent inaptitude at grasping simple things there are laws,treaties in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> we cannot compare. Iran society is racist too. they are no black in Iran .



I'm sorry, Hussein, but that's such a stupid thing to say. We have no Dutch in Iran, does that make us anti-dutch?? The reason we have low number of black people is not racism, its due to us not having a booming African slaves culture.

However, our southern Iranians are sometimes much browner than our northern folks and I don't think there is any racism between them. Skin color has contributed and contributes much more racism in Europe (past and present) then Iran.


----------



## Steve781

Madali said:


> I'm sorry, Hussein, but that's such a stupid thing to say. We have no Dutch in Iran, does that make us anti-dutch?? The reason we have low number of black people is not racism, its due to us not having a booming African slaves culture.
> 
> However, our southern Iranians are sometimes much browner than our northern folks and I don't think there is any racism between them. Skin color has contributed and contributes much more racism in Europe (past and present) then Iran.


Afro-Iranian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"During the Qajar dynasty, many wealthy households imported Black African women and children as slaves to perform domestic work. This slave labor was drawn exclusively from the _Zanj_, who were Bantu-speaking peoples that lived along the coast of the Southeast Africa, in an area roughly comprising modern-day Tanzania, Mozambique and Malawi. However, Mohammad Shah Qajar, under British pressure, issued a _firman_ suppressing the slave trade in 1848."


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> I've been here with you many times before.The fact that you lack the comprehension skills of a 10 year old makes me tired but i'll walk with you again.You see,Romania signed some international treaties alongside 27 EU member countries which allows its citizens free movement to work ,for vacations,etc within the EU.Nobody comes by boat or by jumping fences.Millions of Romanians didn't storm borders before 2004.The majority of those who work in Europe are doing it so legally and they're net contributors to those countries economies.Mybrother was recruited by a Scotish resort from Romania and they paid his travelling expenses for him to come to work there.I myself have a job offer from the UK...we're not running around like monkeys waiting to jump trucks in Calais.You see,regardless of some feelings and your aparent inaptitude at grasping simple things there are laws,treaties in this world.



I can clearly see that you really care about what the average citizen of these countries want and what they really want is to have genuine elections to decide if they want to stay in the EU or not. I hope from now on you’ll be more vocal about this subject matter.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Gypsies rule the streets of Romania. Regular Romanians are peaceful and have small families. (Insider comment)



That doesn't matter my point is the same people that are unhappy about Muslim immigrants are not too pleased with the recent Eastern European immigration.



Hussein said:


> hmmm i guess this is the fact you totally have zero culture about Europe.
> Romanian people are people from Romania: they are welcome in Europe. i never seen people complaining about them.
> there is a problem with few/some "roms" . hopefully next time you'll make the difference.


I don’t think even flamer will even agree with that.


----------



## atatwolf

flamer84 said:


> I've been here with you many times before.The fact that you lack the comprehension skills of a 10 year old makes me tired but i'll walk with you again.You see,Romania signed some international treaties alongside 27 EU member countries which allows its citizens free movement to work ,for vacations,etc within the EU.Nobody comes by boat or by jumping fences.Millions of Romanians didn't storm borders before 2004.The majority of those who work in Europe are doing it so legally and they're net contributors to those countries economies.Mybrother was recruited by a Scotish resort from Romania and they paid his travelling expenses for him to come to work there.I myself have a job offer from the UK...we're not running around like monkeys waiting to jump trucks in Calais.You see,regardless of some feelings and your aparent inaptitude at grasping simple things there are laws,treaties in this world.


Romanian girls sure contribute in Western Europe.  They are hard workers. On a serious note, you can't compare Syrian refugees to Romanians. They are in a tight spot and have no choice.


flamer84 said:


> I've been here with you many times before.The fact that you lack the comprehension skills of a 10 year old makes me tired but i'll walk with you again.You see,Romania signed some international treaties alongside 27 EU member countries which allows its citizens free movement to work ,for vacations,etc within the EU.Nobody comes by boat or by jumping fences.Millions of Romanians didn't storm borders before 2004.The majority of those who work in Europe are doing it so legally and they're net contributors to those countries economies.Mybrother was recruited by a Scotish resort from Romania and they paid his travelling expenses for him to come to work there.I myself have a job offer from the UK...we're not running around like monkeys waiting to jump trucks in Calais.You see,regardless of some feelings and your aparent inaptitude at grasping simple things there are laws,treaties in this world.


Bro with all respect, when an European hears the word Romanian they are not thinking of a high paid worker if you know what I mean. The same way Romanians have right to migrate for a better future, Syrians also have this right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Steve781 said:


> Afro-Iranian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "During the Qajar dynasty, many wealthy households imported Black African women and children as slaves to perform domestic work. This slave labor was drawn exclusively from the _Zanj_, who were Bantu-speaking peoples that lived along the coast of the Southeast Africa, in an area roughly comprising modern-day Tanzania, Mozambique and Malawi. However, Mohammad Shah Qajar, under British pressure, issued a _firman_ suppressing the slave trade in 1848."



I didn't mean to imply it was zero. I said we didn't have a slave culture like in the west, meaning the numbers were low (maybe not out of any morale sense, maybe most Iranians just couldn't afford it). In my small city, there are a few families of black Iranians who supposedly came from descendants of a slaves that belonged to a rich guy in our town looooong ago.

But the proof is the demographics. As we don't have many Iranians with African ancestory today, then it means that we probably we didn't have any leads number of African slaves.


----------



## flamer84

ozzy22 said:


> I can clearly see that you really care about what the average citizen of these countries want and what they really want is to have genuine elections to decide if they want to stay in the EU or not. I hope from now on you’ll be more vocal about this subject matter.



I personally want to leave the EU.



ozzy22 said:


> That doesn't matter my point is the same people that are unhappy about Muslim immigrants are not too pleased with the recent Eastern European immigration.



Unhappy is a word,totally against are different ones,



ozzy22 said:


> I don’t think even flamer will even agree with that.



Actually I am.There are some negative feelings but the overall atmosphere is not that bad.I never had any problems personally,in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> I've been here with you many times before.The fact that you lack the comprehension skills of a 10 year old makes me tired but i'll walk with you again.You see,Romania signed some international treaties alongside 27 EU member countries which allows its citizens free movement to work ,for vacations,etc within the EU.Nobody comes by boat or by jumping fences.Millions of Romanians didn't storm borders before 2004.The majority of those who work in Europe are doing it so legally and they're net contributors to those countries economies.Mybrother was recruited by a Scotish resort from Romania and they paid his travelling expenses for him to come to work there.I myself have a job offer from the UK...we're not running around like monkeys waiting to jump trucks in Calais.You see,regardless of some feelings and your aparent inaptitude at grasping simple things there are laws,treaties in this world.


Nothing against Romanians but the only Romanians i have seen when i go to Germany once a week are definately not doing legal work, and if you are talking about ''Europe cleaning itself'' then those Romanians we be among the ''cleaned'' ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

atatwolf said:


> Romanian girls sure contribute in Western Europe.  They are hard workers. On a serious note, you can't compare Syrian refugees to Romanians. They are in a tight spot and have no choice.
> 
> Bro with all respect, when an European hears the word Romanian they are not thinking of a high paid worker if you know what I mean. The same way Romanians have right to migrate for a better future, Syrians also have this right.



That's because people are misinformed.Romania "exported" some 5000 doctors to France alone since 2007,Norway is full with Romanian petroleum engineers and so on from nurses,to engineers,to house maids and other low paid work force.

And no,Syrians don't have the same rights as per law.We signed some treaties,did some things so that our citizens can have these rights,they're just storming borders.

If they're only desperate people they would sit out the war in refugee camps in Greece,Italy but they're heading for the gravy train in Northern Europe.



xenon54 said:


> Nothing against Romanians but the only Romanians i have seen when i go to Germany once a week are definately not doing legal work, and if you are talking about ''Europe cleaning itself'' then those Romanians we be among the ''cleaned'' ones.




If they're doing illegal stuff i hope they get cleansed tommorow.....with impunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> If they're doing illegal stuff i hope they get cleansed tommorow.....with impunity.


And what do you think what will happen to you in UK and to me in Switzerland when Europeans start a ''cleaning'' campaing? Should we hope that they will differentiate between legal and illegal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

flamer84 said:


> That's because people are misinformed.Romania "exported" some 5000 doctors to France alone since 2007,Norway is full with Romanian petroleum engineers and so on from nurses,to engineers,to house maids and other low paid work force.
> 
> And no,Syrians don't have the same rights as per law.We signed some treaties,did some things so that our citizens can have these rights,they're just storming borders.
> 
> If they're only desperate people they would sit out the war in refugee camps in Greece,Italy but they're heading for the gravy train in Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're doing illegal stuff i hope they get cleansed tommorow.....with impunity.


I have never seen a Romanian nurse, doctor, house maid or something else and I have been to many western European countries. In Germany the only Romanians I saw where hookers and Romanian males who are picking cheries or doing low paid work like painting fences and walls. The "treaties"are not that important in my eyes. Treaties change all the time. It is Europe's responsibility to take Syrians because since WW1 they have been playing games in the middle-east. If you burn my house, guess what? I will be coming to your house!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> I personally want to leave the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappy is a word,totally against are different ones,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am.There are some negative feelings but the overall atmosphere is not that bad.I never had any problems personally,in Europe.



I personally haven't had any problems in Europe. So I’m guessing they’re fine with Muslims by that logic? Of course people act more civilized in person, but I was talking about what people are saying on the net like you mentioned earlier and clearly their are a lot of people that are displeased with Eastern European immigration just like they're with Muslim immigration.


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> And what do you think what will happen to you in UK and to me in Switzerland when Europeans start a ''cleaning'' campaing? Should we hope that they will differentiate between legal and illegal?



I seriously doubt that those who minded their business will be affected.



atatwolf said:


> I have never seen a Romanian nurse, doctor, house maid or something else and I have been to many western European countries. In Germany the only Romanians I saw where hookers and Romanian males who are picking cheries or doing low paid work like painting fences and walls. The "treaties"are not that important in my eyes. Treaties change all the time. It is Europe's responsibility to take Syrians because since WW1 they have been playing games in the middle-east. If you burn my house, guess what? I will be coming to your house!




Your personal opinion doesn't matter,statistics do.Nor does it matter who you think should be brought in Europe just because you and others like you have frustrations of the past against the countries in this continent.It's Europe's right to preserve its culture and people.


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> I seriously doubt that those who minded their business will be affected.


Hmm, the last cleaning and all the others before throught the history of Europe affected exactly those who minded their business living in x'th generation in Europe, im in the 3rd generation here after my grandfather who worked 40 years and my father who did the same, do you think im confortable when we are talking about ''cleaning'' in Europe?
And mind you, im saying this while sitting in Switzerland which didnt really had any ''cleaning'' in its recent history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

flamer84 said:


> Your personal opinion doesn't matter,statistics do.Nor does it matter who you think should be brought in Europe just because you and others like you have frustrations of the past against the countries in this continent.It's Europe's right to preserve its culture and people.


Just like I was perserving my Ottoman past with a Romanian girl last month.  Seriously, Europe is already multi-cultural. There is no way of changing this unless a genocide/holocaust happens which is impossible. Too many leftists. You better get use to me bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

ozzy22 said:


> I personally haven't had any problems in Europe. So I’m guessing they’re fine with Muslims by that logic? Of course people act more civilized in person, but I was talking about what people are saying on the net like you mentioned earlier and clearly their are a lot of people that are displeased with Eastern European immigration just like they're with Muslim immigration.




Not the same numbers,trust me.Romanians don't form their own ghettos,riot,don't assimilate etc.It simply didn't happen in Spain or Italy where the largest Romanian communities are.And i'm not talking about the gypsies here,they're a different case,albeit another clear example of people not integrating despite being here for 600 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> Not the same numbers,trust me.Romanians don't form their own ghettos,riot,don't assimilate etc.It simply didn't happen in Spain or Italy where the largest Romanian communities are.And i'm not talking about the gypsies here,they're a different case,albeit another clear example of people not integrating despite being here for 600 years.


Ignoring your people’s problems and making excuses. Isn’t that one of the main things you hate about certain Muslims? Its seems like you share a lot of similarities with them.


----------



## flamer84

atatwolf said:


> Just like I was perserving my Ottoman past with a Romanian girl last month.  Seriously, Europe is already multi-cultural. There is no way of changing this unless a genocide/holocaust happens which is impossible. Too many leftists. You better get use to me bro.




It's in low taste to bragg about being with a girl,especially on the net.Real man don't do that,just boys with small d.... sindrome.

Yes,Europe is multicultural but that doesn't mean you have to poor millions more to make it the new Africa.



ozzy22 said:


> Ignoring your people’s problems and making excuses. Isn’t that one of the main things you hate about certain Muslims? Its seems like you share a lot of similarities with them.




Show me Romanians rioting . Show me Romanians asking for "Orthodox laws in the West",show me Romanians forming their own ghetto communities in the West.



xenon54 said:


> Hmm, the last cleaning and all the others before throught the history of Europe affected exactly those who minded their business living in x'th generation in Europe, im in the 3rd generation here after my grandfather who worked 40 years and my father who did the same, do you think im confortable when we are talking about ''cleaning'' in Europe?
> And mind you, im saying this while sitting in Switzerland which didnt really had any ''cleaning'' in its recent history.




I told you before....if it's between "me" and "him",i choose "me".Things can't go on like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

flamer84 said:


> It's in low taste to bragg about being with a girl,especially on the net.Real man don't do that,just boys with small d.... sindrome.
> 
> Yes,Europe is multicultural but that doesn't mean you have to poor millions more to make it the new Africa.
> 
> Show me Romanians rioting . Show me Romanians asking for "Orthodox laws in the West",show me Romanians forming their own ghetto communities in the West.


I'm not bragging about anything. I'm just telling you the reality. "Keeping European culture"... What does that mean? Europe is already multicultural with Muslims, Atheists, Hindus, etc. By the way I can assure you I don't have that syndrome.  If you want to want a white Europe you need somebody like Hitler and you won't be fighting against us alone but also against majority of Europeans who are against your ideology.


----------



## ozzy22

flamer84 said:


> It's in low taste to bragg about being with a girl,especially on the net.Real man don't do that,just boys with small d.... sindrome.
> 
> Yes,Europe is multicultural but that doesn't mean you have to poor millions more to make it the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me Romanians rioting . Show me Romanians asking for "Orthodox laws in the West",show me Romanians forming their own ghetto communities in the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before....if it's between "me" and "him",i choose "me".Things can't go on like this.



Well you guys are recent immigrants who knows what will happen in the future and unfortunately I’m not as informed about Romanians as you are with Muslims. I could give you crappy tabloids stories about Romanians, but I rather not as that goes against the point I’m trying to make and is not my style to use such crap.


----------



## flamer84

atatwolf said:


> I'm not bragging about anything. I'm just telling you the reality. "Keeping European culture"... What does that mean? Europe is already multicultural with Muslims, Atheists, Hindus, etc. By the way I can assure you I don't have that syndrome.  If you want to want a white Europe you need somebody like Hitler and you won't be fighting against us alone but also against majority of Europeans who are against your ideology.




Stop bringing Hitler,racism to these kind of discussions.I don't want Europe to turn into the next Somalia,Syria, which will happen if they keep coming like this.Crack down on the nutjobs hard,stop receiving every guy fresh off the boat ,that's what i'm saying.not arrest you and @xenon54 for shipment into concentration camps just because of your religion/ethnicity.


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> I told you before....if it's between "me" and "him",i choose "me".Things can't go on like this.


Ok then let me tell you this one, after Romania and Bulgaria joined EU there was a rise in Theft and Burglar in central Europe committed by Eastern Europeans, particularly Romanian and to less extent Bulgarian citizens, people were screaming kick out Romania and Bulgaria, people of Switzerland wanted to isolate themselves from EU just because of the eastern European Nations.

When it comes to ''me'' vs. ''him'' then you as a Romanian and me as a Turk are sitting in the same boat as the Syrian refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

flamer84 said:


> Stop bringing Hitler,racism to these kind of discussions.I don't want Europe to turn into the next Somalia,Syria, which will happen if they keep coming like this.Crack down on the nutjobs hard,stop receiving every guy fresh off the boat ,that's what i'm saying.not arrest you and @xenon54 for shipment into concentration camps just because of your religion/ethnicity.


You are talking like you are part of the "white club". The same people that don't want refugees in Europe here in west-Europe also don't want Romanians. In the Netherlands there is a party that wants to kick out Romania from EU and close the border. How much will your paper treaty be worth then? Anyway, I'm against that, it will mean no Romanian girls will come here in Europe.  The bottom line is that Europe needs to fix the Middle-east if it doesn't want refugees anymore. What solution do you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Ok then let me tell you this one, after Romania and Bulgaria joined EU there was a rise in Theft and Burglar in central Europe committed by Eastern Europeans, particularly Romanian and to less extent Bulgarian citizens, people were screaming kick out Romania and Bulgaria, people of Switzerland wanted to isolate themselves from EU just because of the eastern European Nations.
> 
> When it comes to ''me'' vs. ''him'' then you as a Romanian and me as a Turk are sitting in the same boat as the Syrian refugees.




Actually NO,and i've explained this multiple times.Our criminls simply migrated West and ofcourse it was a shock to have "new" criminals.After the initial shock our police officers followed them and now they're working with other European institutions to hunt them down.Every country with large Romanian communities has Romanian policemen detached there to work with local law enforcement.And then there's the mentality issue which i allready adressed a few posts earlier.Romanians simply don't act like other nationlities towards their host European countries,they simply don't,i don't see why you're pressing this further.Are Romanians rioting in Sweden for welfare ?



atatwolf said:


> You are talking like you are part of the "white club". The same people that don't want refugees in Europe here in west-Europe also don't want Romanians. In the Netherlands there is a party that wants to kick out Romania from EU and close the border. How much will your paper treaty be worth then? Anyway, I'm against that, it will mean no Romanian girls will come here in Europe.  The bottom line is that Europe needs to fix the Middle-east if it doesn't want refugees anymore.




I want out of the EU and yes,I'm Caucasian white by etnicity not that is something i'm especially proud nor ashamed.I just got born this way.


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Ok then let me tell you this one, after Romania and Bulgaria joined EU there was a rise in Theft and Burglar in central Europe committed by Eastern Europeans, particularly Romanian and to less extent Bulgarian citizens, people were screaming kick out Romania and Bulgaria, people of Switzerland wanted to isolate themselves from EU just because of the eastern European Nations.
> 
> When it comes to ''me'' vs. ''him'' then you as a Romanian and me as a Turk are sitting in the same boat as the Syrian refugees.


NOT AT ALL.
what you say is very very different than reality.
Romanian are not only considered European people in Europe , not only Christian culture too.
but in history their lands have been the protection against invasions. 
they are part of Europe very clearly. 
Swiss people don't represent Europeans/ they have special non tolerant rules to decide who can become a citizen. it is much more easy in many other countries around. 

sadly the point i would blame Europe is that they should have really acted for a solution for Syria. 
blame the support to Assad, blame the support to IF AQ and ISIS and others. find a real solution. 
when i see lot lot of young people from Syria , i feel ashamed for them. not protecting their own country.
these people don't even respect their own country. why they would for Europe...???


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Actually NO,and i've explained this multiple times.Our criminls simply migrated West and ofcourse it was a shock to have "new" criminals.After the initial shock our police officers followed them and now they're working with other European institutions to hunt them down.Every country with large Romanian communities has Romanian policemen detached there to work with local law enforcement.And then there's the mentality issue which i allready adressed a few posts earlier.Romanians simply don't act like other nationlities towards their host European countries,they simply don't,i don't see why you're pressing this further.Are Romanians rioting in Sweden for welfare ?


Im just giving you a view of everything east of Hugary among the western Europeans, its just viewed as the ''balkanides'' and the problem is far from solved, it just became secondary after the refugee crisis in recent years.

Ofcourse Europe should not take endless refugees, ofcourse ungrateful people who demand sharia in Europe should be deported back to their countries, and ofcourse integration into socieity is crucial but do you think those problems will be solved by increasing racism?

Drifting into racism just because the goverments of Europe are incapable to find a solution will harm every ''foreigner'' be it a Romanian, a Turk, a Serb or an Arab.



Hussein said:


> NOT AT ALL.
> what you say is very very different than reality.
> Romanian are not only considered European people in Europe , not only Christian culture too.
> but in history their lands have been the protection against invasions.
> they are part of Europe very clearly.
> Swiss people don't represent Europeans/ they have special non tolerant rules to decide who can become a citizen. it is much more easy in many other countries around.


Oh is that so? How fast did you forget the right wing polititians in EU demanding to kick out Romania and Bulgaria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Loyalist controlled area around Fua is shrinked a bit as result aidrop missed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Im just giving you a view of everything east of Hugary among the western Europeans, its just viewed as the ''balkanides'' and the problem is far from solved, it just became secondary after the refugee crisis in recent years.
> 
> Ofcourse Europe should not take endless refugees, ofcourse ungrateful people who demand sharia in Europe should be deported back to their countries, and ofcourse integration into socieity is crucial but do you think those problems will be solved by increasing racism?
> 
> Drifting into racism just because the goverments of Europe are incapable to find a solution will harm every ''foreigner'' be it a Romanian, a Turk, a Serb or an Arab.
> 
> 
> Oh is that so? How fast did you forget the right wing polititians in EU demanding to kick out Romania and Bulgaria?




Nobody listens to valid concerns,they just say take it and shut up."Here Romania,you'll take 7000 this year,we'll see the next,maybe 3 times as much".Meanwhile we were wondering why is Erdogan building a mega mosque in Romania while our muslim community is small.........oh,it kind of makes sense now ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Oh is that so? How fast did you forget the right wing polititians in EU demanding to kick out Romania and Bulgaria?


hmmm not "right wing" but few guys in right wing or extremists. they represent a minority.
like a minority doesn't want Europe. like the same minority doesn't want even Greece stay in Europe
and you know how Greece is a major country in European culture / history 

get it?


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Loyalist controlled area around Fua is shrinked a bit as result aidrop missed:


Meanwhile barrel bomb is dropped in Ariha:





Since front now is 50 km and no one fires any rockets from Ariha, thats pure terrorism and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

500 said:


> Loyalist controlled area around Fua is shrinked a bit as result aidrop missed:





500 said:


> Meanwhile barrel bomb is dropped in Ariha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since front now is 50 km and no one fires any rockets from Ariha, thats pure terrorism and nothing else.




Barrel bomb for Sunnis, Barrel Medicine for Shiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Alienoz_TR 

What's new? I saw your update about Damascus. If ISIS does succeed in offensive on Rebels there they're too insignificant in number to make impact. In Homs, the rebels are close to the main city, and they could cut off the M5 highway to Damascus. ISIS is far to the east from there. In northwest near Latakia the rebels are making gains slowly. But don't think they will actually go after city anytime soon. Without control of Hama or portions of it.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> hmmm not "right wing" but few guy
> s in right wing or extremists. they represent a minority.
> like a minority doesn't want Europe. like the same minority doesn't want even Greece stay in Europe
> and you know how Greece is a major country in European culture / history
> 
> get it?


Europeans are generaly tolerant, more tolerant than most Muslims by a long shot, right wing as whole is a minority when it comes to that.



flamer84 said:


> Nobody listens to valid concerns,they just say take it and shut up."Here Romania,you'll take 7000 this year,we'll see the next,maybe 3 times as much".Meanwhile we were wondering why is Erdogan building a mega mosque in Romania while our muslim community is small.........oh,it kind of makes sense now ....


Dude dont be so paranoid Romania is going to build a Church in Istanbul for exchange.



> Turkey plans to build the largest mosque from a European Capital in Bucharest, Romania, which is to be completed within three years. *Under an agreement signed between Turkish and Romanian authorities, Turkey will allocate land for the construction of a church by Romania in Istanbul, Turkish Daily Sabah informs.*


Its a good thing in my eyes, it shows the level of cooperation between the two countries.

Turkey to build the largest European mosque in Bucharest | The Romania Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> @Alienoz_TR
> 
> What's new? I saw your update about Damascus. If ISIS does succeed in offensive on Rebels there they're too insignificant in number to make impact. In Homs, the rebels are close to the main city, and they could cut off the M5 highway to Damascus. ISIS is far to the east from there. In northwest near Latakia the rebels are making gains slowly. But don't think they will actually go after city anytime soon. Without control of Hama or portions of it.



I was away for a month or two. Work, family etc... Sorry, that I have not updated the thread.

I am following mainly the issues near the Turkish borders.

1) Kurds are escaping the draft of PYD and emigrating towards mainland Europe. Some of PKK terrorists were diverted to Turkey after clashes started between Turks and Kurds. ISIS again pushing forwards against Kurds.

2) After Qaryatayn fell to ISIS, risks grow that Assad cannot hold Homs anymore. Oil and gas fields almost in ISIS hands. Assad has no spare troops to regain ground in Homs desert.

3) As I posted in the previous pages, Druzes expelled Assad forces from Sweida and Jordanian border. Battle of Damascus is still nowhere in sight unfortunately.

4) Assad forces exhausted, now Iraqi militias and Russian troops are needed to bolster the numbers. Shiite villages are empty either because of troops killed or Shiites escaping from Syrian Civil War.

5) Kafr and Fuah are about collapse in front of rebel forces, while rebels blew up a building with Hezbollah forces in it in Zabadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Europeans are generaly tolerant, more tolerant than most Muslims by a long shot, right wing as whole is a minority when it comes to that.
> 
> 
> Dude dont be so paranoid Romania is going to build a Church in Istanbul for exchange.
> 
> 
> Its a good thing in my eyes, it shows the level of cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> Turkey to build the largest European mosque in Bucharest | The Romania Journal





Apparently that got lost in translation because following latest reports we won't build any Church in Istanbul.

Did you ever hear me complaining about the Turkish /Tatar minority in Romania ? No.You know very well that those poring into Europe right now are a different breed and we're just inviting trouble.


----------



## Falcon29

Alienoz_TR said:


> I was away for a month or two. Work, family etc... Sorry, that I have not updated the thread.
> 
> I am following mainly the issues near the Turkish borders.
> 
> 1) Kurds are escaping the draft of PYD and emigrating towards mainland Europe. Some of PKK terrorists were diverted to Turkey after clashes started between Turks and Kurds. ISIS again pushing forwards against Kurds.
> 
> 2) After Qaryatayn fell to ISIS, risks grow that Assad cannot hold Homs anymore. Oil and gas fields almost in ISIS hands. Assad has no spare troops to regain ground in Homs desert.
> 
> 3) As I posted in the previous pages, Druzes expelled Assad forces from Sweida and Jordanian border. Battle of Damascus is still nowhere in sight unfortunately.
> 
> 4) Assad forces exhausted, now Iraqi militias and Russian troops are needed to bolster the numbers. Shiite villages are empty either because of troops killed or Shiites escaping from Syrian Civil War.
> 
> 5) Kafr and Fuah are about collapse in front of rebel forces, while rebels blew up a building with Hezbollah forces in it in Zabadani.



Is Qaryatayn south of Homs? How does that threaten Assad's hold there? It seems like by looking at the map that ISIS is just sitting there and not doing anything. Same in Palmayra. My opinion is the war will still go on for a long time, in Aleppo it seems both rebels and ISIS want regime to be barrier, because if regime loses Aleppo, it will make all rebel gains against Assad to waste. If they fight for Idlib/Aleppo area, that war will take forever and Assad will survive. If they were united it would be different story.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Falcon29 said:


> Is Qaryatayn south of Homs? How does that threaten Assad's hold there? It seems like by looking at the map that ISIS is just sitting there and not doing anything. Same in Palmayra. My opinion is the war will still go on for a long time, in Aleppo it seems both rebels and ISIS want regime to be barrier, because if regime loses Aleppo, it will make all rebel gains against Assad to waste. If they fight for Idlib/Aleppo area, that war will take forever and Assad will survive. If they were united it would be different story.



Battle in north of Aleppo between rebels and IS exhaust both sides. Rebels needed in the Ghab plain battles, while IS should concentrate its forces on Kurdish terror gangs.

Something interesting was brewing yesterday about IS troops movements. No clear statement yet. We'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Apparently that got lost in translation because following latest reports we won't build any Church in Istanbul.


As far as i understood from the words of Romanian PM, Romania is not going to give the land to Turkey but to muslim community in Romania and visa versa, that means booth communities need to fund their own building, do you know why Romania wont build a church?

Basescu about the mosque in Bucharest: In exchange, land for an Orthodox church in Istanbul was expected. PM Ponta: I implement an agreement between Romania and Turkey | The Romania Journal



flamer84 said:


> Did you ever hear me complaining about the Turkish /Tatar minority in Romania ? No.You know very well that those poring into Europe right now are a different breed and we're just inviting trouble.


We agree on the most points but what im saying is to be careful not to drift to extremism.


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> As far as i understood from the words of Romanian PM, Romania is not going to give the land to Turkey but to muslim community in Romania and visa versa, that means booth communities need to fund their own building, do you know why Romania wont build a church?
> 
> Basescu about the mosque in Bucharest: In exchange, land for an Orthodox church in Istanbul was expected. PM Ponta: I implement an agreement between Romania and Turkey | The Romania Journal
> 
> 
> We agree on the most points but what im saying is to be careful not to drift to extremism.



I don't know...the ideea was to build a Church named after Constantin Brancoveanu,an 18th century Romanian ruler beheaded in Istanbul alongside his sons for refusing to convert to Islam but it didn't materialise.It puzzled us to...


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> I don't know...the ideea was to build a Church named after Constantin Brancoveanu,an 18th century Romanian ruler beheaded in Istanbul alongside his sons for refusing to convert to Islam but it didn't materialise.It puzzled us to...


The article also says there are negotiations about this since 14 years but only recently a agreement could be reached, its a very long process for a relatively trivial thing, somehow strange...


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> The article also says there are negotiations about this since 14 years but only recently a agreement could be reached, its a very long process for a relatively trivial thing, somehow strange...




Yes...than all of a sudden it's a done deal,everybody scratches its head wondering for whome the Mosque is,than comes the news of thousands of refugees.It's puzzling,like i've said....


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Yes...than all of a sudden it's a done deal,everybody scratches its head wondering for whome the Mosque is,than comes the news of thousands of refugees.It's puzzling,like i've said....


Do you think a 14 years old negotiation is somehow connected to a war that started a decade later, and how many refugees go to Romania? I think you are a little bit too much into conspiracy theories.


----------



## Desert Fox

flamer84 said:


> Nobody listens to valid concerns,they just say take it and shut up."Here Romania,you'll take 7000 this year,we'll see the next,maybe 3 times as much".Meanwhile we were wondering why is Erdogan building a mega mosque in Romania while our muslim community is small.........oh,it kind of makes sense now ....


What the hell are Romanias leaders smoking?? Why is this being allowed to begin with??


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Do you think a 14 years old negotiation is somehow connected to a war that started a decade later, and how many refugees go to Romania? I think you are a little bit too much into conspiracy theories.




No,but deciding right now makes it a hell of a coincidence.



Desert Fox said:


> What the hell are Romanias leaders smoking?? Why is this being allowed to begin with??




Cowards ,muppets doing everything ordered to them by Bruxelles.Spineless fools with no regard for their people.People are dying without medicine in the country and they're playing the humanitarians.But they'll get theirs if they will act with this....Allready the Mosque thing is in a tight spot due to public outcry,people won't be passive anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hakan said:


> After you get rid of your core principals liberty, human rights, freedom of religion
> 
> How many kids do you have?



He's a virgin. Calling poor refugees in desperate situations vermin...Cant you smell the sexual frustration?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640499906260549632 president Rouhani is right. Europe should be more like Iran which has accepted millions of refug-.. Oh wait, no they haven't. Even afghan refugees are forced to go kill Syrians if they don't want their families sent back to Afghanistan. Iran is even more guilty because they're actually the cause of Syrians having to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Barrel bombing in Idlib. Aftermath.


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640499906260549632 president Rouhani is right. Europe should be more like Iran which has accepted millions of refug-.. Oh wait, no they haven't. Even afghan refugees are forced to go kill Syrians if they don't want their families sent back to Afghanistan. Iran is even more guilty because they're actually the cause of Syrians having to leave.



Do you notice that refugees are not running away from Assad held territories such as Damascus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Madali said:


> Do you notice that refugees are not running away from Assad held territories such as Damascus?


but considering the barrel bombings like the one before, never mind they want to escape from savagery of Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> Do you notice that refugees are not running away from Assad held territories such as Damascus?


They don't because Assad doesn't barrel bomb Assad held areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> They don't because Assad doesn't barrel bomb Assad held areas.



There are a lot of opposition held territories that Assad doesn't touch anymore. Why didn't these become a haven for refugees? On the other hand, mass exodus could be seen from opposition held regions to Damascus. 

Assad isn't the good guy. But we live in a world of not-very-good-guys, so we don't choose the Mother Teresa's, we choose the situations that are least harmful.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> There are a lot of opposition held territories that Assad doesn't touch anymore. Why didn't these become a haven for refugees? On the other hand, mass exodus could be seen from opposition held regions to Damascus.
> 
> Assad isn't the good guy. But we live in a world of not-very-good-guys, so we don't choose the Mother Teresa's, we choose the situations that are least harmful.


That Assad doesn't touch anymore? Oh please, tell me where these safe havens are?
Nawa, which is 11km from any frontline, was barrel bombed 2 days ago.
I know people who went to Damascus, but they only went there because they need to have their kids finish education first. Then they want to leave the country or go to opposition held areas if they won't get bombed.

Oh yes, let's choose Assad, who killed 7x more civilians than ISIS in the last 6 months. Great plan comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Some photos of communist Kurds who were graduated from Islamic State University. Their visas to hell were handed over by IS militants.









Reports say: Islamic State advanced against Kurds in Ayn al Arab after Kurds diverted their elite forces to Turkey.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> That Assad doesn't touch anymore? Oh please, tell me where these safe havens are?
> Nawa, which is 11km from any frontline, was barrel bombed 2 days ago.
> I know people who went to Damascus, but they only went there because they need to have their kids finish education first. Then they want to leave the country or go to opposition held areas if they won't get bombed.
> 
> Oh yes, let's choose Assad, who killed 7x more civilians than ISIS in the last 6 months. Great plan comrade.



Your bit about the kill ratio is unrealiable. You base it on the biased anti-government group that relies on their people to make the numbers. It is extremely doubtful that anti-government sentiments will not count their side as civilians and their opposition as soldiers.

However, we discuased this before and you weren't convinced by it, so its fine. You also believe that if Assad falls, all the groups will come together and have peacefyl and fair elections and the losers will put down theit weapons. So, we have a huge gap between our ways of political thinking.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ISIS took control of Jazal gas fields. Pictures of war booty were uploaded onto net.

Shilkas, BMP's and Tanks can be seen in the pictures. I dont post them here.


----------



## Hindustani78

'Islamic state seizes oil field in central Syria' | Zee News

Amman: Islamic State fighters have seized an oil field in a vast desert area of central Syria where the army has been battling to regain ground from the ultra hardline militants, a group monitoring the conflict said on Monday.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Jazal, a medium-sized field that lies to the north west of the Roman ruin city of Palmyra, was now under the "full control" of the militants.


----------



## Falcon29

Seems like ISIS is the only group that has something going for them. And world powers are all targeting Syria without legal basis to prevent Syrians from choosing their destiny(even if that means supporting ISIS). We don't know what the future holds for this country and region. But we see the West scrap up propaganda as if it's supposed to be legal basis to target a movement in Syria. There is no legal justification to interfere in other people's affairs. The only way to see positive results from the ME is leave it to fix itself. Trying to direct the situation in your own way , most of time through illegal means will bring you opposite of you want. It's not going to weak IS, it makes them stronger and more determined. West and local regimes still don't realize how to win native peoples. You start by not bombing them and placing illegal religious Jewish squatters on their land. That's the very minimum. But it seems western agenda is bullying and harrassment of the Middle eastern people. This is the policy currently because there's no blowback. But if ISIS grows, there will come a point where ISIS will retailiate and throw the hammer down on the West. I don't know why one would want to invite the destruction of his civilization and world peace all because it gives them internal satisfaction to oppress peoples thousands of miles away from them.

The future doesn't look good from analyzing the situation in the region. And then we have issue of European-Russian possible conflict erupting which will lead to global economic depression. Hopefully sane people prevent such a situation before it's too late.

There are reports that Russia put Air Force on full alert in relation to Ukraine and that a Russian nuclear armed submarine sailed to Syria. Although that's from Debka so ....

Anyways not sure where world leaders are heading us towards....definitely seems unusual


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Greek Youths Throw Molotov Cocktails into Kurdish Refugees’ Tents*
*ATHENS* – Two Greek youths threw homemade Molotov cocktails into the tents of Kurdish refugees on the Greek island of Mytilini. Kurdish refugees are living in public parks on the island.

The two minors, aged 17, threw the Molotov cocktails into the tents early on Sunday morning, as the refugees slept.

A Syrian Kurdish refugee was wounded in the attack, and immediately transferred to hospital.

Police arrested the attackers on Monday, after security cameras identified them.

In recent months thousands of refugees from Iraq and Syria have flocked to Greece, prompting the embattled Greek government to plead for assistance from the EU.

http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2015...olotov-cocktails-into-kurdish-refugees-tents/

@flamer84 @Steve781


----------



## flamer84

Alienoz_TR said:


> *Greek Youths Throw Molotov Cocktails into Kurdish Refugees’ Tents*
> *ATHENS* – Two Greek youths threw homemade Molotov cocktails into the tents of Kurdish refugees on the Greek island of Mytilini. Kurdish refugees are living in public parks on the island.
> 
> The two minors, aged 17, threw the Molotov cocktails into the tents early on Sunday morning, as the refugees slept.
> 
> A Syrian Kurdish refugee was wounded in the attack, and immediately transferred to hospital.
> 
> Police arrested the attackers on Monday, after security cameras identified them.
> 
> In recent months thousands of refugees from Iraq and Syria have flocked to Greece, prompting the embattled Greek government to plead for assistance from the EU.
> 
> http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2015...olotov-cocktails-into-kurdish-refugees-tents/
> 
> @flamer84 @Steve781




It was to be expected,it will get worse.Before you get all upset,i'm just stating a fact.


----------



## Madali

Imagine Greece is in a state of bankruptcy and the people have been on edge for a few years now (crisis after crisis) and now they have refugees from people they don't identify with.

Shit. Fan.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have taken over Abu Duhour air base. Dozens of soldiers surrendered, and regime is firing scuds at the airbase. Also pictures emerged from the inside.





















Total number surrendered is circa 300, and SAA Brigadier General Mohsen was captured.

A Hungarian journalist named Petra Laszlo was kicking refugees in Hungary, including children.
She is from N1TV, an ultranationalist far-right party that's anti-immigration. The channel is run by the fascist Jobbik party which is *pro-Assad.
Jobbik on the conflict in Syria | jobbik.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have taken over Abu Duhour air base. Dozens of soldiers surrendered, and regime is firing scuds at the airbase. Also pictures emerged from the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number surrendered is circa 300, and SAA Brigadier General Mohsen was captured.
> 
> A Hungarian journalist named Petra Laszlo was kicking refugees in Hungary, including children.
> She is from N1TV, an ultranationalist far-right party that's anti-immigration. The channel is run by the fascist Jobbik party which is *pro-Assad.
> Jobbik on the conflict in Syria | jobbik.com*



Is this significant air base? Reports say Nusra Front captured it. My question regarding signficance of it is because I dont understand why regime left all these jets in the base unless they're inactive jets. If they are active in the air force then this seems like big gain I'm assuming, but I'm no military expert.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Is this significant air base? Reports say Nusra Front captured it. My question regarding signficance of it is because I dont understand why regime left all these jets in the base unless they're inactive jets. If they are active in the air force then this seems like big gain I'm assuming, but I'm no military expert.


Base is inoperable since long time ago, but it sort of pain in *** for rebels. Plus if they take prisoners (who are mostly Alawites) they can use them to negotiate Zabadani.

But base is not taken yet. They took only the Western edge of it:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Steve781

500 said:


> Base is inoperable since long time ago, but it sort of pain in *** for rebels. Plus if they take prisoners (who are mostly Alawites) they can use them to negotiate Zabadani.
> 
> But base is not taken yet. They took only the Western edge of it:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


It's immensely odd that you two have much the same view on who to support in Syria.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Base is inoperable since long time ago, but it sort of pain in *** for rebels. Plus if they take prisoners (who are mostly Alawites) they can use them to negotiate Zabadani.
> 
> But base is not taken yet. They took only the Western edge of it:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Thanks for info, pretty big base if they took only Western edge of it. It seems like pro government forces withdrew and don't see it important strategically but as you said they want to use it as bait against rebels. 



Steve781 said:


> It's immensely odd that you two have much the same view on who to support in Syria.



Odd isn't it, I am half Jewish/half Arab, I am user of both Falcon29 and 500. I post pro-Israeli content and Palestinian content on different days depending on my mood. 

Joking aside, ... 

...I am anti-Assad, however I've grown past notion of choosing alternative for the people. This is something bigger than me, and the Syrians and people in region will have impact on that , I won't. As for the posts, it is information many people are seeking to understand the current military operations. Doesn't mean anyone has preference.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Base is inoperable since long time ago, but it sort of pain in *** for rebels. Plus if they take prisoners (who are mostly Alawites) they can use them to negotiate Zabadani.
> 
> But base is not taken yet. They took only the Western edge of it:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Activists saying right now 85% captured. Rebels already captured a lot of soldiers, and are already taking pictures next to the planes and equipment. It wouldn't make sense for them to quit fighting and take pics. Regime was also already firing SCUDs at the base, so only time will tell. It definitely will fall though, no doubt about it. Probably by tomorrow or by tonight it will fall. Or maybe in a few hours, JaF is quick with their victories.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Why does the european far-right admire ASSHEAD so much?
The more support that you give to ASSHEAD, the bloodier the situation will turn into and in eventually you'll end up with more refugees than before.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Abu Dhuhur has fallen.
Jazal Gas Fields have fallen.
Sweida has declared autonomy.

Now Assad needs Russian soldiers to replace Hezbollah and Iranian casualties.


----------



## الأعرابي

Ahmed Jo said:


> They don't because Assad doesn't barrel bomb Assad held areas.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Madali said:


> Imagine Greece is in a state of bankruptcy and the people have been on edge for a few years now (crisis after crisis) and now they have refugees from people they don't identify with.
> 
> Shit. Fan.



Thanks to your country's support to Asshead regime which created all these refugees.



xenon54 said:


> Hmm, the last cleaning and all the others before throught the history of Europe affected exactly those who minded their business living in x'th generation in Europe, im in the 3rd generation here after my grandfather who worked 40 years and my father who did the same, do you think im confortable when we are talking about ''cleaning'' in Europe?
> And mind you, im saying this while sitting in Switzerland which didnt really had any ''cleaning'' in its recent history.



Muslims in Europe aren't like the Jews in the 40s, they won't bend over and take it up the butt. Euros will learn that the hard way.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Why does the european far-right admire ASSHEAD so much?
> The more support that you give to ASSHEAD, the bloodier the situation will turn into and in eventually you'll end up with more refugees than before.



In reality they hate them all Asshead and the rebels, but they're siding with Asshead cuz they see him as the "lesser Muslim".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

JUBA said:


> Thanks to your country's support to Asshead regime which created all these refugees..



It was the small-mindless of middle eastern politicians that destabilized a stable country. Instead of pushing for talks & reforms, to ensure a political evolution, your team thought it was wise to send arms & funds to overthrow a government by force.


----------



## bdslph

people are saying only syrian are refugees
there from africa bangladesh pakistan and more are pushing 
they got the golden opportunity 

but at the same time terrorist will also go in


----------



## atatwolf

We got Idlib! 

Syrian rebels seize government airbase in Idlib - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Madali said:


> It was the small-mindless of middle eastern politicians that destabilized a stable country. Instead of pushing for talks & reforms, to ensure a political evolution, your team thought it was wise to send arms & funds to overthrow a government by force.



Yes it was your sanctioned Mullah state by supporting a mass murdering dictator with weapons, money and mercenaries which caused the conflict to go on for 4 years and caused all this refugee and humanitaria crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

JUBA said:


> Yes it was your sanctioned Mullah state by supporting a mass murdering dictator with weapons, money and mercenaries which caused the conflict to go on for 4 years and caused all this refugee and humanitaria crises.



Do you support countries arming anti-government groups in other countries to overthrow the government by force?


----------



## JUBA

Madali said:


> Do you support countries arming anti-government groups in other countries to overthrow the government by force?



Depends. Is the said country being ruled by a war criminal and a mass murdering dictator who caused the death of almost 300 thousands of his people like Asshead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*In pictures: Hezbollah’s child soldiers*
August 18, 2015
Evidence of Party of God sending minors into battle has mounted steadily over the last year
*ALEX ROWELL *









In July 2014, Hezbollah buried a 16-year-old fighter, Muhammad Ali Hussein Awada, who had been killed fighting Syrian opposition militants in the mountainous Lebanese-Syrian border zone. The revelation of his age, observers noted at the time, implied the Party of God – straining to hold larger swathes of territory with fewer men – had abandoned its former requirement that all fighters sent into live combat be at least 18 years of age.

Since then, evidence of Hezbollah sending children – defined by the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child as all people under 18 – to the frontlines of the war in Syria has mounted steadily. The pro-Hezbollah website SouthLebanon.org, which publicizes funerals of the militia's fighters killed "in confrontation with the mercenaries of disbelief and Wahhabism" – a reference to Sunni militants – has to date published photos of over two dozen "mujahideen martyrs" who appear likely to have been under 18 (see above image).

When the case of one obviously juvenile fatality, that of 15-year-old Mashhoor Shams al-Din, came to light in April 2015, the Party issued a statement denying he was killed fighting in Syria, claiming instead that he succumbed to a "saddening accident" in south Lebanon. Syrian opposition activists had asserted he was killed fighting in Syria's Qalamoun region; the same place 16-year-old Awada was killed the previous year.

Lebanon is no stranger to the use of child soldiers. During frequent clashes in the northern city of Tripoli in 2012-13 between the feuding neighborhoods of Bab al-Tabbaneh and Jabal Mohsen, several videos emerged of children participating in the battles, including one of a boy scarcely out of infancy, the recoil of his AK-47 almost knocking him off his feet.

Throughout the 1975-90 civil war, too, child soldier recruitment was widespread, with Progressive Socialist Party militia leader Walid Jumblatt, for example, admitting to using soldiers "as young as ten."

And in the present Syrian civil war, a June 2015 UN report found almost every faction, pro- and anti-regime, from Hezbollah and the so-called Popular Committees to ISIS and Jabhat al-Nusra to the Kurdish YPG and the Free Syrian Army, to be guilty of deploying child soldiers.

International law forbids the recruitment of soldiers under 18, especially by non-state militias, such as Hezbollah. Article 4 of the Optional Protocol to the Convention on the Rights of the Child on the involvement of children in armed conflict (OPAC), adopted by the UN General Assembly in 2000, says, "Armed groups that are distinct from the armed forces of a State should not, under any circumstances, recruit or use in hostilities persons under the age of 18 years." It also stipulates that "Parties shall take all feasible measures to prevent such recruitment and use, including the adoption of legal measures necessary to prohibit and criminalize such practices" – meaning Lebanon, which is a signatory to OPAC, is compelled by international law to take action to prevent Hezbollah's – and any other militia's – ongoing use of child soldiers.


----------



## Madali

JUBA said:


> Depends. Is the said country being ruled by a war criminal and a mass murdering dictator who caused the death of almost 300 thousands of his people like Asshead?



Are you saying that the government of Syria killed 300,000 of its citizens, and then after that, foreign players decided to arm and finance the rebels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

After Abu Duhur Airbase has fallen, now reports coming that ISIS entered Deir Ez-Zor Airbase and took control of missile battalion.

Btw Pro-Assad groups regained the control of Jazal Gas Fields.

Rebels advance in Adra near Damascus, taking control of Kurdi mosque and prison.

Meanwhile reports coming that rebels advance near Hama, capturing checkpoints and ghanimah.


----------



## 500

On Abu Duhur video so far only 22 POWs out of several hundreds. ISIS is only force in Syria which can make a proper encirclement.


----------



## Timur

JUBA said:


> cuz they see him as the "lesser Muslim".



bro you are 100% right !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> Are you saying that the government of Syria killed 300,000 of its citizens, and then after that, foreign players decided to arm and finance the rebels?



Yes as an innocent angel in white with the message of democracy in one hand and wisdom of their king on the other hand they started to pump money and weapon into Syria to liberate it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

atatwolf said:


> We got Idlib!
> 
> Syrian rebels seize government airbase in Idlib - Al Jazeera English



Well it was taken over by a coalition which was (largely) composed of Al-Nusra front fighters. I wouldn't use the word "WE" in this case


----------



## 500

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Why does the european far-right admire ASSHEAD so much?
> The more support that you give to ASSHEAD, the bloodier the situation will turn into and in eventually you'll end up with more refugees than before.


They see Assad as secular educated leader who fights against evil Islamists. While in fact he is corrupted medieval sectarian despot with Ayatulah buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> And what do you think what will happen to you in UK and to me in Switzerland when Europeans start a ''cleaning'' campaing? Should we hope that they will differentiate between legal and illegal?


Crazed islamists will fuel the support for far-right which will be disastrous for every minority.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Well it was taken over by a coalition which was (largely) composed of Al-Nusra front fighters. I wouldn't use the word "WE" in this case



Jabhat al-Nusra and Turkistanis.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Alienoz_TR said:


> Jabhat al-Nusra and Turkistanis.



As in Uyghur/Central Asian Turkistanis or Levantine Turkmen?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

GIANTsasquatch said:


> As in Uyghur/Central Asian Turkistanis or Levantine Turkmen?



I think in the Abu Dhuhur case participants are Uyghurs. 

Though I see Uzbeks too in various fronts. Local Syrian Turkmens are fighting in the north.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

4 Martyrs from Turkistan Islam Jamaati in the assault on Abu Dhuhur Air Base.


----------



## JUBA

Madali said:


> Are you saying that the government of Syria killed 300,000 of its citizens?



Yes I'm saying Asshead caused the death of 300 thousand Syrians by not resigning and leaving the Syrians to decide their fate, and he's willingly accepting arms, money and men from internationally recognized terrorist states and groups such as your country and North Korea.


----------



## Madali

Exclusive: Russian troops join combat in Syria - sources| Reuters


----------



## Madali

JUBA said:


> Yes I'm saying Asshead caused the death of 300 thousand Syrians by not resigning and leaving the Syrians to decide their fate, and he's willingly accepting arms, money and men from internationally recognized terrorist states and groups such as your country and North Korea.



Can you tell me why you quoted me but changed my actual sentence?


----------



## Hindustani78

Turkish soldier killed by fire from Syria: Report | Zee News

Ankara: A Turkish soldier deployed on the border with Syria was killed early on Thursday by fire from Syrian territory, the Dogan news agency reported.

The soldier, 21, was standing guard in the Reyhanli district of the Hatay region of southern Turkey when he was hit by fire from the Syrian side of the border.

Despite efforts to save him, the soldier died in hospital, Dogan said, quoting a statement from the regional governor.

Two Turkish soldiers have been killed since late July in fire from Syria in incidents blamed on jihadists from the Islamic State (IS) extremist group. 

Another soldier was abducted on September 1 and has not been heard of since.

It was not immediately clear which of the many groups fighting in northern Syria were behind in the current incident.

After months of hesitation, Turkey has fully joined the US-led coalition against IS, carrying out air strikes against its targets for the first time.

AFP


----------



## Alienoz_TR

_*More than 35 Kurdish Terrorists Killed in Derik, 
4 Kurdish Terrorists Severely Wounded in Tel Brak*

DERIK _– At least 35 Kurdish fighters of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) were killed in a car bomb attack conducted by the Islamic State radical group (ISIS) in the northeastern Syria city of Derik, military sources reported on Wednesday.

“A car bomb hit a weapons store near the city of Derik, causing the death of more than 35 YPG forces,” a Kurdish source told ARA News.

“The attack was followed by massive explosions in the building where a large amount of ammunition and weapons were stored,” the source reported.

This is the first time that ISIS militants infiltrate into a Kurdish weapons store. The targeted store is located at the western entrance of Derik city near the border with Iraq.

ISIS claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement, saying the suicide attack was conducted by Abu Anas al-Ansari, one of its militants who infiltrated into the YPG weapons storage and detonated the explosives attached to his car.

The YPG hasn’t issued any statements on the incident yet.

This comes only two days after ISIS militants launched a major offensive on headquarters of the Kurdish forces near the northeastern Syrian city of Hasakah.

On Monday, the extremist group attacked headquarters of the People’s Protection Units (YPG) in the vicinity of Tel Brak town east of Hasakah.

“Subsequent to heavy shelling by ISIS terrorists, clashes broke out between the YPG fighters and the radical group near Tel Brak,” a spokesman for the YPG told ARA News on the phone. “Four YPG fighters were hardly injured during the clashes.”

ISIS bombs Kurdish weapons store north Syria, at least 35 killed - ARA News


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nice 



500 said:


> On Abu Duhur video so far only 22 POWs out of several hundreds. ISIS is only force in Syria which can make a proper encirclement.


No Syrian soldier left, either captured or killed. The nearest place for SAA from the captured airport is at least 35 km away.


----------



## bdslph

Madali said:


> Exclusive: Russian troops join combat in Syria - sources| Reuters



they are in syria but not boot on the ground 
they are in the base and airport area for the AID and help they bringing


----------



## Alienoz_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642008186887782400


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Link: http://www.al-akhbar.com/node/241718

Right, Hezbollah, Assad, Iran, etc really do care about the Syrian people. Sure, sure.

As for *rebel progress*, rebels have taken the outskirts of *Adra prison*, where 15,000 people are held prisoner, of which 2,000 are women. Most are political prisoners.




The area marked "*سجن عدرا*" signifies the Adra prison complex as a whole. The area marked "*سجن النساء*" is the women's prison. "*سجن الرجال*" is the men's prison. Green is liberated areas, red is occupied areas, teal is liberated areas from yesterday, and blue is liberated areas today.

In *Zabadani*, rebels have made progress towards *Bloudan*, 18 Hezbollah killed and 11 SAA killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

*Powerful explosions inside the Hama Airbase*

ELDORAR ALSHAMIA EDITOR | 10 SEPTEMBER, 2015






ElDorar AlShamia:
Fierce explosions heard Thursday morning in the Hama airbase, which led to rise columns of smoke from it, and destruction of an aircraft and mechanisms amid reports of casualties.
According to media loyal to the regime that the explosion occurred in an ammunition dump located near the door of Hama military airport, a special branch of Air Force Intelligence headquarters, which is located inside the airport, without reference to the occurrence of dead and wounded in the blast.
This comes as the field sources confirmed that the explosion caused no injuries, where has been viewed more than *ambulance exiting from Hama airport towards the National Hospital, loaded-wounded of Assad's forces and its dead, amid reports about the presence of Iranians among the dead, as a MiG aircraft was destroyed and a tank inside the airport.*
And so on activists likely to be the cause of the explosion is an explosion of a barrel bombs which are manufactured inside the airport in special workshops - during processing.

Powerful explosions inside the Hama Airbase | Eldorar Alshamia


----------



## Alienoz_TR

News from IS fronts:

- IS fighters gained the control of southern part of Deir Ez Zor Airbase. Remaining Assad fighters retreated towards the northwestern part.

- IS fighters entered Al-Midan neighbourhood, Damascus. They are 1 km far way from the city centre of Damascus.







Meanwhile... Damascus-Homs highway closed due to the recent gains of Rebels in Adra. Rebels reached the highway.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Battle for Damascus?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Rebels crossed the highway, occupied the petrol station and car companies. Rebels in Harasta advance forwards too.

IS fighters inflicted heavy casualties upon Pro-Assad groups SAA and PFLA around Al-Qadam and Yarmouk camp recently.

Too early to say whether Damascus will be liberated. I hold my breath and wait.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Battle for Damascus?


----------



## gangsta_rap

I'm sorry I just couldn't help it LOL






@Dr.Thrax Somebody had to make a joke about your username at some point lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

GIANTsasquatch said:


> I'm sorry I just couldn't help it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dr.Thrax Somebody had to make a joke about your username at some point lol.


lol
someone finally found out
He's a video game character from C&C Generals ZH. Irony is he uses Biological weapons.
Also FYI that's the Nusra flag you have there, not AQ. Or GLA flag.

Anyways....
JAI have devoted *6,000* (!!!) fighters to liberate the Adra prison complex. They apparently planned and prepared for a year and a half.
Due to the huge amount of fighters devoted to this operation by JAI, Assad lost 330 men today, 250 dead and 80 captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Alienoz_TR said:


> Too early to say whether Damascus will be liberated. I hold my breath and wait.



ISIS capturing a city is "liberating" it?

What I don't understand is why are some of you Turks so indirect about your love for ISIS. If you agree with them and support them, proudly say so. Be honest with your convictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Alienoz_TR said:


> IS fighters inflicted heavy casualties upon Pro-Assad groups SAA and PFLA around Al-Qadam and Yarmouk camp recently.
> 
> Too early to say whether Damascus will be liberated. I hold my breath and wait.


dont hold your breath for too long, the brain needs oxygen to function properly

check this video out. at least this death cult member of Daesh wont be entering Damascus.






10 points for the sniper too



Madali said:


> ISIS capturing a city is "liberating" it?
> 
> What I don't understand is why are some of you Turks so indirect about your love for ISIS. If you agree with them and support them, proudly say so. Be honest with your convictions.


this is confusion nothing else. hope this madness doesnt come back and bite them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont hold your breath for too long, the brain needs oxygen to function properly
> 
> check this video out. at least this death cult member of Daesh wont be entering Damascus.



ISIS will someday bite its supporters in their arse, that's for sure. People who support IS don't have a right to waste even one molecule of oxygen on this planet and they should be killed without hesitation. Hopefully, that day will come for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naifov

Serpentine said:


> ISIS will someday bite its supporters in their arse, that's for sure. People who support IS don't have a right to waste even one molecule of oxygen on this planet and they should be killed without hesitation. Hopefully, that day will come for all.



You are supporting Assad who is far more brutal than Daesh, yet you are here taking oxygen from people who are against him. Weird concept if I may say. 

Daesh is nothing but a cancer on the syrian people and their revolution, they are the most affected by their brutality, not Assad and definitely not the Farsi mullahs. 

P.S Do not tell me I'm an ISIS supporter please, I'm a Secular Gay Saudi living in Madinah. I bet I'm on the top of Daesh list for throat cutting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Naifov said:


> You are supporting Assad who is far more brutal than Daesh, yet you are here taking oxygen from people who are against him. Weird concept if I may say.
> 
> Daesh is nothing but a cancer on the syrian people and their revolution, they are the most affected by their brutality, not Assad and definitely not the Farsi mullahs.
> 
> P.S Do not tell me I'm an ISIS supporter please, I'm a Secular Gay Saudi living in Madinah. I bet I'm on the top of Daesh list for throat cutting



Thank God I lived to see a gay Saudi in my lifetime, lol. Beware not to reveal your identity so easily while leaving in Madinah.

IS is a terrorist group, Syrian gov is not. If we are to judge governments, then I could say everyone who supports Saudi regime also deserves to die, but I didn't. That, depends on perspective. IS is a whole another story.


----------



## xenon54 out



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naifov

Serpentine said:


> Thank God I lived to see a gay Saudi in my lifetime, lol. Beware not to reveal your identity so easily while leaving in Madinah.
> 
> IS is a terrorist group, Syrian gov is not. If we are to judge governments, then I could say everyone who supports Saudi regime also deserves to die, but I didn't. That, depends on perspective. IS is a whole another story.



Hmmm, just to understand your logic, As long as I am having a legal documents then I am allowed to kill civilians, shell their homes with barrel bombs and most importantly, get a sniper to shoot all demonstrations. 

for your info:

1- Targeting Demonstrations with snipers and Shabbiha.
2- Advancing through villages and cleansing them (Qusair) 
3- Torturing Syrian Children for writing on school walls (Hamza Alkhateeb) 

All of the above happened between 2011 - 2012. Before any armed resistance and before Daesh even existed. Be my guest, support the assad for political reasons, sectarian reasons or even just to spite the Arabs. At least do not lie to yourself and Say he is not a criminal bastard. 

Again, Legal documents does not mean you can go ahead and kill hundreds of thousands of civilians and destroy the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Naifov said:


> Hmmm, just to understand your logic, As long as I am having a legal documents then I am allowed to kill civilians, shell their homes with barrel bombs and most importantly, get a sniper to shoot all demonstrations.
> 
> for your info:
> 
> 1- Targeting Demonstrations with snipers and Shabbiha.
> 2- Advancing through villages and cleansing them (Qusair)
> 3- Torturing Syrian Children for writing on school walls (Hamza Alkhateeb)
> 
> All of the above happened between 2011 - 2012. Before any armed resistance and before Daesh even existed. Be my guest, support the assad for political reasons, sectarian reasons or even just to spite the Arabs. At least do not lie to yourself and Say he is not a criminal bastard.
> 
> Again, Legal documents does not mean you can go ahead and kill hundreds of thousands of civilians and destroy the country.



Saudis are killing Yemeni civilians and have destroyed majority of Yemeni infrastructures and now the most of the population is facing the danger of famine and don't have access to proper medical facilities, food and water. So tell me, based on what you are saying, do you (or any supporter of Saudi regime) deserve to live? (using your own argument).

Also, as I said before, Iran has said already, that as long as some countries are arming random groups in Syria, Iran will not stop supporting the gov, otherwise, it agrees with a election supervised by international community for Syria, even if it means Assad will have to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

@Naifov thank you for your words  it is great to read such words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hezbollah's TV's Amro Nassef: Syrian refugees & displaced are scum/bastards. I have no sympathy 4 refugees"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Naifov said:


> My friend, You were the one who said that by supporting ISIS people should not live, that is your argument, not mine. I did not give myself the authority to decide who lives and who is not to live. You are running away from the conversation, by going to the Saudi Government. It is clear here as follows:
> 
> Bashar Killed Civilians ?/ Yes, then he is a criminal and should be brought to justice.
> Iran supported to Assad to Kill even more civilians ?, Yes they did for their own political reasons.
> The Saudi government waged a war against the Houthis ?, Yes they did and again for their own political reasons.
> 
> One more note for you, I am not the normal Saudi that you might find online supporting the government. I am against their rule and the monarchy system. Thus, when you reply to me, do not take the conversation away to their agenda and their Actions. Take it to the human factor that is suffering in Syria due to the Actions of Bashar Alassad and his clan.



Dear, you used that argument against me by saying I support Assad, so I used your answer against yourself so you understand your comparison.

First, I already made clear my position and Iran's position on the issue. Unlike Turkey and Saudi Arabia and other states, Iran has said it only wants the conflict to stop and will agree to anything Syrians decide in an election, but those countries are ready to fight Assad to last Syrian. Assad is only one person, it's not about him anymore. I support any election in Syria after the war stops, even if Assad is not in it.

Secondly, you compared that position to supporting a group like ISIS, is that even logical? You are welcome to think like that, but that doesn't change my position. You don't leave any place for argument, let alone a logical one.

If those who support Syrian gov should die, then those who oppose it should also die, those who support Saudi war in Yemen should die, the list goes on and that makes majority of ME population. And you just said it's the same thing as supporting ISIS and its rotten ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont hold your breath for too long, the brain needs oxygen to function properly
> 
> check this video out. at least this death cult member of Daesh wont be entering Damascus.



270 pro-Assad thugs killed and 90 pro-Assad thugs captured by FSA. Pro-Assad sources confirmed. Assad is retreating. While retreating, these scums bomb and burn everything. 

Btw rebels reached Assad suburb, and destroyed 2 tanks recently.

I follow the news on Syria more closely than you, Balouch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Alienoz_TR said:


> Pro-Assad sources confirmed



Provide the source.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Provide the source.


Here are some:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=166702870331850







Dr.Thrax said:


>


Rebels supporters need to step up military aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1) Assad pulls the troops from Daraa and Zabadani to bolster the numbers in Damascus. 

2) Hezbollah gangs suffered heavy casualties during Zabadani Campaign. Rebels coming from north managed to relieve Zabadani.

3) IS started offensive against PYD/PKK on multiple fronts while PKK engages Turkish Army in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

FSA operation to try taking Central Damascus prison:





.................................




xenon54 said:


>



I was waiting for that, lmao.



Alienoz_TR said:


> 1) Assad pulls the troops from Daraa and Zabadani to bolster the numbers in Damascus.
> 
> 2) Hezbollah gangs suffered heavy casualties during Zabadani Campaign. Rebels coming from north managed to relieve Zabadani.
> 
> 3) IS started offensive against PYD/PKK on multiple fronts while PKK engages Turkish Army in the north.



An Iraqi militia group contributed 5,000 men to Damascus recently, although I don't see how that would help. Manpower isn't the problem, it's exhaustion and lack of motivation. Shia Islam can't provide motivated fighters in the way Sunni Islam can. Sunni Islam produces many motivated recruits who won't give up under any circumstance. You can't beat people inspired by God, most of will never experience such a thing since we are not practicing.

Iran can't reverse the situation and probably will focus more on Iraq. Russia isn't going to contribute much, what is is contributing now is emergency weapons aid and not intended to reverse rebels advances. Russia will not deploy large number of troops, it would rather have West do it. So the only hope for pro-Assad folks is that West enters large war for them, but West isn't interested either.

Alawites will be fine, there will be no genocide, even if ISIS captures Damascus. A lot of people don't know that Shia's in Mosul were present after ISIS captured and there is articles on this. The problem facing Syria would be formation of government/truce between groups. Then reonstruction project which will take very long.

PS: I just noticed on Wiki maps a sudden ISIS presence near Jordanian border and Golan Heights, where did they come from? It's West of Daraa, first time I've seen their presence in the south there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

you name jaysh "FSA" man what a shame for FSA then.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Assadists are escaping from Damascus. Beginning of the end???

Adra Prison, Assad suburb, Harasta Intersection, Ammunition Depot have fallen. About 500 prisoners incl. 100 Iranians.



Falcon29 said:


> PS: I just noticed on Wiki maps a sudden ISIS presence near Jordanian border and Golan Heights, where did they come from? It's West of Daraa, first time I've seen their presence in the south there.



Thats a small group which pledged alliance to IS sometime ago. Dunno its name. They and JAN/FSA clash against eachother time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> you name jaysh "FSA" man what a shame for FSA then.



'Jaysh' means army, and I thought Jaysh Al Islam was part of FSA merger group. I doubt they would see it as a shame though, they aren't fighting to appease you but rather to achieve their goals. 



Alienoz_TR said:


> Assadists are escaping from Damascus. Beginning of the end???
> 
> Adra Prison, Assad suburb, Harasta Intersection, Ammunition Depot have fallen. About 500 prisoners incl. 100 Iranians.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a small group which pledged alliance to IS sometime ago. Dunno its name. They and JAN/FSA clash against eachother time to time.



ISIS has small presence in Damascus, the bigger threat is from rebels, some of them Jaysh Al Islam. I need a map of the city itself, I can't analyze the situation with the wiki map. It seems regime is strongest in Homs/Hama. They are standing their ground there. The Jaysh fath army that came from Idlib is still making some advances. ISIS can't take over gas fields west of Palmayra, since they're dedicating lots of effort to Aleppo and Hasakh/Kurdish areas. So no fall anytime soon. They still hold much ground, and Iran is pumping as many Afghani fighters into Syria as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> 'Jaysh' means army, and I thought Jaysh Al Islam was part of FSA merger group. I doubt they would see it as a shame though, they aren't fighting to appease you but rather to achieve their goals.


they are fanatic salafis with hatred speech. not something good for Syria.
appeasing me is far less important than the future of Syria... i am worried they will suffer retard islamists 
like retard Hamas or things like this


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> PS: I just noticed on Wiki maps a sudden ISIS presence near Jordanian border and Golan Heights, where did they come from? It's West of Daraa, first time I've seen their presence in the south there.


Its Yarmouk Martyrs Brigade which pledged allegiance to ISIS in April of this year.

Note: there are two completely different Yarmouk Martyr's brigades.

One is which joined ISIS with this logo:






And second is FSA group:






No connections between these two, although they have same exactly name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> they are fanatic salafis with hatred speech. not something good for Syria.
> appeasing me is far less important than the future of Syria... i am worried they will suffer retard islamists
> like retard Hamas or things like this



Huh? I am very confused right now....


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> FSA operation to try taking Central Damascus prison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for that, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> An Iraqi militia group contributed 5,000 men to Damascus recently, although I don't see how that would help. Manpower isn't the problem, it's exhaustion and lack of motivation. Shia Islam can't provide motivated fighters in the way Sunni Islam can. Sunni Islam produces many motivated recruits who won't give up under any circumstance. You can't beat people inspired by God, most of will never experience such a thing since we are not practicing.
> 
> Iran can't reverse the situation and probably will focus more on Iraq. Russia isn't going to contribute much, what is is contributing now is emergency weapons aid and not intended to reverse rebels advances. Russia will not deploy large number of troops, it would rather have West do it. So the only hope for pro-Assad folks is that West enters large war for them, but West isn't interested either.
> 
> Alawites will be fine, there will be no genocide, even if ISIS captures Damascus. A lot of people don't know that Shia's in Mosul were present after ISIS captured and there is articles on this. The problem facing Syria would be formation of government/truce between groups. Then reonstruction project which will take very long.
> 
> PS: I just noticed on Wiki maps a sudden ISIS presence near Jordanian border and Golan Heights, where did they come from? It's West of Daraa, first time I've seen their presence in the south there.



Assad regime will not lose damascus in the short term , they will form an alawite/shia dominated state running from Tartus all the way to damascus . This is why they ethnically cleansed sunnis in these areas over the past 4 years with support from iran , iraqi shias and hezbollah especially in Homs and qalamoun regions along the lebanese borders .



Alienoz_TR said:


> 270 pro-Assad thugs killed and 90 pro-Assad thugs captured by FSA. Pro-Assad sources confirmed. Assad is retreating. While retreating, these scums bomb and burn everything.
> 
> Btw rebels reached Assad suburb, and destroyed 2 tanks recently.
> 
> I follow the news on Syria more closely than you, Balouch.



Damascus will never fall to rebel forces , thats impossible , they can threaten it and capture a few suburbs but overtaking it is just impossible in the next few years .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

mahatir said:


> Assad regime will not lose damascus in the short term , they will form an alawite/shia dominated state running from Tartus all the way to damascus . This is why they ethnically cleansed sunnis in these areas over the past 4 years with support from iran , iraqi shias and hezbollah especially in Homs and qalamoun regions along the lebanese borders .
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus will never fall to rebel forces , thats impossible , they can threaten it and capture a few suburbs but overtaking it is just impossible in the next few years .


Nothing is impossible.





This is the situation in Eastern Ghouta, around Adra prison and Dahiyat al Assad. Rebels are making gains quickly.
Map: The Military Situation in NorthEast Damascus | Syria | September 12, 2015 | archicivilians

News on Zabadani: More Hezbollah have died in their attack on Zabadani than in their "war against Israel" in 2006. 600-700 Hezbollah dead in 2006. Let that sink in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nothing is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the situation in Eastern Ghouta, around Adra prison and Dahiyat al Assad. Rebels are making gains quickly.
> Map: The Military Situation in NorthEast Damascus | Syria | September 12, 2015 | archicivilians
> 
> News on Zabadani: More Hezbollah have died in their attack on Zabadani than in their "war against Israel" in 2006. 600-700 Hezbollah dead in 2006. Let that sink in.




Again the aim of this attack is to remove siege from Easter Ghouta and relieve pressure on Zabadani , it has nothing to do with freeing Damascus . Damascus is heavily fortified and for it to fall you need atleast 100,000 Fighters with heavy arms and equipment currently rebels do not posses .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

mahatir said:


> Again the aim of this attack is to remove siege from Easter Ghouta and relieve pressure on Zabadani , it has nothing to do with freeing Damascus . Damascus is heavily fortified and for it to fall you need atleast 100,000 Fighters with heavy arms and equipment currently rebels do not posses .


I'm not saying rebels will liberate Damascus now. It's far from it. But they're crushing morale of Assad troops. Rebels are advancing in the most heavily defended Assadist positions. Dahiyat al Assad is a heavily pro-Assad area and the people there are in a state of panic.


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Assad regime will not lose damascus in the short term , they will form an alawite/shia dominated state running from Tartus all the way to damascus . This is why they ethnically cleansed sunnis in these areas over the past 4 years with support from iran , iraqi shias and hezbollah especially in Homs and qalamoun regions along the lebanese borders .
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus will never fall to rebel forces , thats impossible , they can threaten it and capture a few suburbs but overtaking it is just impossible in the next few years .



Are you saying that for informative purposes or suddenly you don't want rebels to win...?



Dr.Thrax said:


> I'm not saying rebels will liberate Damascus now. It's far from it. But they're crushing morale of Assad troops. Rebels are advancing in the most heavily defended Assadist positions. Dahiyat al Assad is a heavily pro-Assad area and the people there are in a state of panic.



I don't think he wants them to win, lol. Nobody expects few months from now major changes but to say 'never' or 'several years' is going a bit too far. Depending on foreign intervention really, if US led coalition starts targeting rebels everytime they make gains(they have done this) then maybe so it will be prolonged. 

Anyways the guy is a Malayasian who speaks in the name of UAE, so ignore him, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> I was waiting for that, lmao.


Well its not your everyday conversation you would hear between a Iranian and a Saudi, but mocking him because of the laws in his country while the exact same law exists in your own where gay are being executed on regular basis might be a little bit hypocritical dont you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Well its not your everyday conversation you would hear between a Iranian and a Saudi, but mocking him because of the laws in his country while the exact same law exists in your own where gay are being executed on regular basis might be a little bit hypocritical dont you think?



You referring to Serpentine right? 

Yeah it was funny. There's a lot of hypocrisy in the political world. I don't bother much anymore, just checking up to see current events lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Falcon29 said:


> Are you saying that for informative purposes or suddenly you don't want rebels to win...?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he wants them to win, lol. Nobody expects few months from now major changes but to say 'never' or 'several years' is going a bit too far. Depending on foreign intervention really, if US led coalition starts targeting rebels everytime they make gains(they have done this) then maybe so it will be prolonged.
> 
> Anyways the guy is a Malayasian who speaks in the name of UAE, so ignore him, lol.



Rebels are not losing either , they are making big advances in the North but when it comes to Damascus story is totally different . Assad has the bulk of his forces and allies engaged in Damascus and overtaking them requires heavy arms , supply lines and support rebels currently do not posses . 

Something else Damascus and its country side has been cleansed of Sunnis and the demographics in that region has changed making it difficult for any future rebel force of taking over it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

xenon54 said:


> Well its not your everyday conversation you would hear between a Iranian and a Saudi, but mocking him because of the laws in his country while the exact same law exists in your own where gay are being executed on regular basis might be a little bit hypocritical dont you think?


It's funny because there's no basis for such laws in the Qur'an yet both countries claim to be representing Sharia.



mahatir said:


> Rebels are not losing either , they are making big advances in the North but when it comes to Damascus story is totally different . Assad has the bulk of his forces and allies engaged in Damascus and overtaking them requires heavy arms , supply lines and support rebels currently do not posses .
> 
> Something else Damascus and its country side has been cleansed of Sunnis and the demographics in that region has changed making it difficult for any future rebel force of taking over it .


Far from cleansed of Sunnis, Assad actively targets and displaces Sunnis yes, but Sunnis make up vast majority of population of Syria. There is no way he can kill or remove all of them and fight the rebels at the same time, not enough resources, manpower, etc.
Jaish al Islam has a huge, effective, well trained and well maintained armored force. They are one of the few rebel groups to use Tanks, APCs, etc in a mechanized force. Although that's changing rapidly now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Well its not your everyday conversation you would hear between a Iranian and a Saudi, but mocking him because of the laws in his country while the exact same law exists in your own where gay are being executed on regular basis might be a little bit hypocritical dont you think?


Mate, it's not appropriate to talk about someone without mentioning them, you should know that.

I wasn't mocking anyone, it was only surprising for me to see a gay Saudi on this site, and I was serious about the open declaration thing, be it in Iran or Saudi.

Next time, ask me instead of talking behind my back.



Dr.Thrax said:


> News on Zabadani: More Hezbollah have died in their attack on Zabadani than in their "war against Israel" in 2006. 600-700 Hezbollah dead in 2006. Let that sink in.



If only there was a limit on bs level of sources you follow. You better change your sources, or you will end up embarrassed again and again.

Though, it's understandable, feeling pleasure in reading sources that give you a good feeling, even if they are spreading rubbish, like that lunatic Markito guy on Twitter or the great imbecile, archcivilians. So it's better not to post junk news in this thread.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Mate, it's not appropriate to talk about someone without mentioning them, you should know that.
> 
> I wasn't mocking anyone, it was only surprising for me to see a gay Saudi on this site, and I was serious about the open declaration thing, be it in Iran or Saudi.
> 
> Next time, ask me instead of talking behind my back.
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was a limit on bs level of sources you follow. You better change your sources, or you will end up embarrassed again and again.
> 
> Though, it's understandable, feeling pleasure in reading sources that give you a good feeling, even if they are spreading rubbish, like that lunatic Markito guy on Twitter or the great imbecile, archcivilians. So it's better not to post junk news in this thread.


Junk news? What are you going to say Hezbollah "only" lost 64 in 2006 and "only" lost 100 total in Syria? hahaha
Markito's *** is a more reliable source than any regime outlet. Also, according to many people on the ground, archicivilians' maps are spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Proof that Assad, Iran and ISIS are allies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642886197770088448
These three groups have all 1 enemy: the good people of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

so much ignoring each other that many soldiers have been killed by ISIS
your conspiracy theories are huge in stupidity
wonder why ISIS is so much killing shias if they are paid by Iran

buy a brain .


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Mate, it's not appropriate to talk about someone without mentioning them, you should know that.
> 
> I wasn't mocking anyone, it was only surprising for me to see a gay Saudi on this site, and I was serious about the open declaration thing, be it in Iran or Saudi.
> 
> Next time, ask me instead of talking behind my back.


I wouldn post in a thread where im certain you are following regularly if i wanted to talk behind your back.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

This was the situation in Eastern Ghouta yesterday, September 12th:





Now the situation in Eastern Ghouta today, September 13th:





They gained the high ground, cut the M5 highway between Homs and Damascus, and captured the military security branch. They're also making the Assadists in Dahiyat al-Assad shit their pants.

Map: The Military Situation in NorthEast Damascus | Syria | September 12, 2015 | archicivilians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Fun fact: rebels took Idlib in 5 days, Jisr ash Shughur in 4 days and Ariha in 1 day.

Hezbollah and Assadists supported by tanks, artillery, air force, hundreds of barrel bombs and Volcano rockets could not take small encircled Zabadani in more than two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Fun fact: rebels took Idlib in 5 days, Jisr ash Shughur in 4 days and Ariha in 1 day.
> 
> Hezbollah and Assadists supported by tanks, artillery, air force, hundreds of barrel bombs and Volcano rockets could not take small encircled Zabadani in more than two months.


Activists documented ~2,000 barrel bombs and ~17,000 Shells/Missiles/etc in 74 days of assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Fun fact: rebels took Idlib in 5 days, Jisr ash Shughur in 4 days and Ariha in 1 day.
> 
> Hezbollah and Assadists supported by tanks, artillery, air force, hundreds of barrel bombs and Volcano rockets could not take small encircled Zabadani in more than two months.


Well, that's a stupid fact, one of the most stupid ones.

Israel has failed to destroy Hamas in various wars, with ground invasion and one of the best armed air forces in the world. Israel also failed to destroy Hezbollah or even come close to it in 2006.
U.S, the strongest army in the world, failed to defeat Taliban in Afghanistan and Al-qaeda in Iraq, taking casualties till very last days.

The difference between Idlib and Zabadani is, all SAA forces retreated from city within hours, it's not like terrorists killed all the SAA forces in city to capture it.

Look at Aleppo, rebels have failed for 3 years to advance one inch in various fronts in Aleppo city despite very heavy attacks, the reason is obvious: because SAA didn't retreat.

In Zabadani, there are still terrorists hiding in tunnels, buildings, not giving up, so of course it will take time to clear the city from them.

The funny thing is, it doesn't take a genius to understand the clear difference here.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> so much ignoring each other that many soldiers have been killed by ISIS
> your conspiracy theories are huge in stupidity
> wonder why ISIS is so much killing shias if they are paid by Iran
> 
> buy a brain .


Divide and rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hindustani78

Clashes near Damascus kill 80 in six days: Monitor | Zee News

Beirut: At least 80 rebels and regime fighters have been killed in six days of clashes northeast of Damascus, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said Sunday.


The deaths came in clashes that began on Tuesday when two prominent Islamist rebel groups launched simultaneous attacks on three areas outside the capital. 

The Jaish al-Islam and Faylaq al-Sham attacks have focused on the areas of Harasta, Dahiyat al-Assad and the region around Adra prison, the monitor said.

"Clashes since September 8 have killed 46 rebels and 41 regime forces, including from pro-regime militias," said Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman.

On Wednesday, Jaish al-Islam also began an assault on Adra prison, Syria`s largest and where many opposition figures have been held.

It briefly captured two buildings in the women`s section of the prison, but was subsequently forced back.

In Damascus city meanwhile, the Observatory said one person had been killed and 10 wounded in rebel fire on the Bab Tuma district.

Rebel forces including Jaish al-Islam regularly fire rockets into Damascus from rear bases on the city`s outskirts.

The regime frequently carries out deadly air strikes on the rebel-held areas outside Damascus, often killing dozens of civilians at a time.

More than 240,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government demonstrations.

AFP


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Divide and rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


u found a wikipedia page to help u understand one notion OT to the subject. good for u.

anyway i wonder why IS is attacking shias ; i wonder why they attack shias only in KSA; i wonder why ISIS is against a government in Iraq which is not in the bad side towards Iran

your stupid lies are so much bullshit that only your salafi bros and wahhabis use it
but of course since u guys sponsor ISIS with your dirty islamist mind u have the same islamist method of using lies


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Divide and rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Like Saudi Arabia pretending to be the enemy of ISIS and Al-Qaeda (while being their ideological mother)?  Divide and rule indeed.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Well, that's a stupid fact, one of the most stupid ones.


Fact cant be stupid. Fact is just what happened.



> Israel has failed to destroy Hamas in various wars, with ground invasion and one of the best armed air forces in the world.


Actually we succeeded destroying Hamas in West Bank capturing all towns in less than one month. As for Gaza we are not interested controlling it.



> Israel also failed to destroy Hezbollah or even come close to it in 2006.


It was not our objective.



> U.S, the strongest army in the world, failed to defeat Taliban in Afghanistan and Al-qaeda in Iraq, taking casualties till very last days.


I dont know what was the purpose of this campaing. Yet they captured Falluja pretty fast for example. 



> The difference between Idlib and Zabadani is, all SAA forces retreated from city within hours, it's not like terrorists killed all the SAA forces in city to capture it.
> 
> Look at Aleppo, rebels have failed for 3 years to advance one inch in various fronts in Aleppo city despite very heavy attacks, the reason is obvious: because SAA didn't retreat.


Why did they flee err "retreat" leaving over 10,000 civilians encircled in Fua? 

And its not true that rebels did not advance in Aleppo. They made very nice advances in Rashidin, Laraymoun, military research center etc.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Chechen and Uzbek Mujaheedin move towards Lattakia to face Russian troops. 

Afghanistan v.2 or Chechnya again?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Fact cant be stupid. Fact is just what happened.
> 
> Actually we succeeded destroying Hamas in West Bank capturing all towns in less than one month. As for Gaza we are not interested controlling it.
> 
> It was not our objective.
> I dont know what was the purpose of this campaing. Yet they captured Falluja pretty fast for example.
> Why did they flee err "retreat" leaving over 10,000 civilians encircled in Fua?
> And its not true that rebels did not advance in Aleppo. They made very nice advances in Rashidin, Laraymoun, military research center etc.




You didn't get it, did you?

I didn't defend SAA performance in Idlib, they sucked actually. If they had not ran away, they could defend the city for months, if not years. The point is, terrorists entered Idlib while there was literally no SAA remaining in city, comparing that to Zabadani is just beyond stupid.



500 said:


> Why did they flee err "retreat" leaving over 10,000 civilians encircled in Fua?


Again, you can blame SAA for Fua'a, which they left alone to face most savage animals on earth all alone on ground battle (from Chechen to Uzbeks, and a different variety of nuts), that has nothing to do with operation in Zabadani. About 500 terrorists have been killed in Zabadani, Hezbollah casualty is about 60-70 and SAA casualty is about 50, since they are less involved on the ground.


500 said:


> And its not true that rebels did not advance in Aleppo. They made very nice advances in Rashidin, Laraymoun, military research center etc.



I said they did not advance in 'some' fronts. But in bigger picture, Aleppo situation has been the same for a year. How come they can't capture Aleppo like they captured Idlib? I guess the reason is obvious. As long as there is a force inside a city willing to stand and fight, it will be a very hard battle.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> I said they did not advance in 'some' fronts. But in bigger picture, Aleppo situation has been the same for a year. How come they can't capture Aleppo like they captured Idlib? I guess the reason is obvious. As long as there is a force inside a city willing to stand and fight, it will be a very hard battle.


Because Aleppo is entrenched. Idlib was almost completely surrounded. SAA in Aleppo are entrenched and have supply lines and huge air force cover. Also, in Aleppo there are shiite foreign fighters and alawites. In Idlib there were drafted Sunnis mostly.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Because Aleppo is entrenched. Idlib was almost completely surrounded. SAA in Aleppo are entrenched and have supply lines and huge air force cover. Also, in Aleppo there are shiite foreign fighters and alawites. In Idlib there were drafted Sunnis mostly.



Wht about Deraa, where they have half the city and surrounded it by all sides, yet they have suffered huge casualties in various failed attacks? Actually, Deraa situation is worse than Idlib.


----------



## Alienoz_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Fun fact: rebels took Idlib in 5 days, Jisr ash Shughur in 4 days and Ariha in 1 day.
> 
> Hezbollah and Assadists supported by tanks, artillery, air force, hundreds of barrel bombs and Volcano rockets could not take small encircled Zabadani in more than two months.



I am honestly perplexed Sir.

It is beyond my understanding how the SAA with its Air Support and Heavy Weapons continue to loose pitched battles against these Rebels who have no Artillery, Air Force or even Basic Armour. Seriously, what tactics is the SAA using that they continue to loose again and again? The videos that i have seen, at best the Rebels have only deployed light weapons. In theory, they should get decimated by the SAA.

I can understand that SAA has a shortage of manpower but with all these heavy conventional weapons, they should be able to offset that and form fortified lines along the Areas they control. I haven't followed the Syrian Conflict in such detail, but the only comparison i can think of in this case is Uzbeks, Chechens and TTP fortifying Miran Shah and daring the Pakistan Army to attack and fight a conventional battle. Not only were the militants clobbered, Pakistan Army had taken the city within a day. After that, TTP or other militants never dared fight PA in a conventional battle and resorted to guerrilla attacks.

Sir, what is your assessment of SAA's Officer Corps? It does look to me that they are not a very inspiring bunch, as there incompetence has been exposed by the Rebels. Looks like only overwhelming Russian Support can result in changing the tide of war, similar to Eastern Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Wht about Deraa, where they have half the city and surrounded it by all sides, yet they have suffered huge casualties in various failed attacks? Actually, Deraa situation is worse than Idlib.


No it's not. Dara'a is closer to Damascus and is much more easily reinforced and supported by air support. Rebels in Dara'a are not allowed by Jordan to attack right now after what JaN did to Druze a few months ago. Southern Front barely doing anything now besides the usual tank and artillery shelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

notorious_eagle said:


> I am honestly perplexed Sir.
> 
> It is beyond my understanding how the SAA with its Air Support and Heavy Weapons continue to loose pitched battles against these Rebels who have no Artillery, Air Force or even Basic Armour. Seriously, what tactics is the SAA using that they continue to loose again and again? The videos that i have seen, at best the Rebels have only deployed light weapons. In theory, they should get decimated by the SAA.
> 
> I can understand that SAA has a shortage of manpower but with all these heavy conventional weapons, they should be able to offset that and form fortified lines along the Areas they control. I haven't followed the Syrian Conflict in such detail, but the only comparison i can think of in this case is Uzbeks, Chechens and TTP fortifying Miran Shah and daring the Pakistan Army to attack and fight a conventional battle. Not only were the militants clobbered, Pakistan Army had taken the city within a day. After that, TTP or other militants never dared fight PA in a conventional battle and resorted to guerrilla attacks.
> 
> Sir, what is your assessment of SAA's Officer Corps? It does look to me that they are not a very inspiring bunch, as there incompetence has been exposed by the Rebels. Looks like only overwhelming Russian Support can result in changing the tide of war, similar to Eastern Ukraine.



Assad has only 2-3 million Alawites' support of 21 million Syrians. Besides Rebels have TOWs, tanks, battle hardened foreign fighters. And Syrian Air Force cannot get close to Turkish border area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

So far, rebels today are advancing in Latakia mountains east of southern Sahl al Ghab. Rebels now have high ground and many other positions vs. Assad. They took Jubb al Ghar among other places.
There is also a video of a perfect SPG-9 shot; 7 Assadists were gathered on top of a mountain inspecting something or planing something out, SPG-9 hits right in the middle of them, all 7 are either dead or with severe burn marks. Body parts also go flying. Can't post for obvious reasons, but if you want to see it it's on the twitter profile of "@interbrigades."
First Coastal Division - Covering fire with tank shells for troops storming Jubb al Ghar




First Coastal Division - Covering fire with 23mm machine gun (auto-cannon in reality, no word for that in Arabic) for the Mujahideen storming Tall Zira'a




First Coastal Division - GoPro footage of storming of Jubb al Ghar





There are also major advances in Eastern Ghouta as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> No it's not. Dara'a is closer to Damascus and is much more easily reinforced and supported by air support. Rebels in Dara'a are not allowed by Jordan to attack right now after what *JaN* did to Druze a few months ago. Southern Front barely doing anything now besides the usual tank and artillery shelling.


What's "JaN"?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What's "JaN"?


Jabhat al Nusra. JaN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

So happy with the recent advances.. God bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> I am honestly perplexed Sir.
> 
> It is beyond my understanding how the SAA with its Air Support and Heavy Weapons continue to loose pitched battles against these Rebels who have no Artillery, Air Force or even Basic Armour. Seriously, what tactics is the SAA using that they continue to loose again and again? The videos that i have seen, at best the Rebels have only deployed light weapons. In theory, they should get decimated by the SAA.
> 
> I can understand that SAA has a shortage of manpower but with all these heavy conventional weapons, they should be able to offset that and form fortified lines along the Areas they control. I haven't followed the Syrian Conflict in such detail, but the only comparison i can think of in this case is Uzbeks, Chechens and TTP fortifying Miran Shah and daring the Pakistan Army to attack and fight a conventional battle. Not only were the militants clobbered, Pakistan Army had taken the city within a day. After that, TTP or other militants never dared fight PA in a conventional battle and resorted to guerrilla attacks.
> 
> Sir, what is your assessment of SAA's Officer Corps? It does look to me that they are not a very inspiring bunch, as there incompetence has been exposed by the Rebels. Looks like only overwhelming Russian Support can result in changing the tide of war, similar to Eastern Ukraine.


Its hard to defend city with disloyal population inside and outside. Assad soldiers dont really understand why they need to defend it and flee at first opportunity. On the other hand their own towns they defend well, like Fua in Idlib and Zahra in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Its hard to defend city with disloyal population inside and outside. Assad soldiers dont really understand why they need to defend it and flee at first opportunity. On the other hand their own towns they defend well, like Fua in Idlib and Zahra in Aleppo.



I don't understand. From what you guys say, Assad loses his cities in the matter of days. His support base is tiny, his armies are demotivated, and his war strategies crap. And on the other hand, the rebels are kicking ***, they have the support from rich gulf countries and get logistics from Turkey.

So, the question is, why is he still remaining after 4 years??

Oh, wait, it's because Iran supports Assad. Which means, with Iran's few advisers, Iran is able to make up for all of Assad's flaws (no support, shitty army, etc) then ergo: Iran must be frigging awesome and mighty! Right?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I don't understand. From what you guys say, Assad loses his cities in the matter of days. His support base is tiny, his armies are demotivated, and his war strategies crap. And on the other hand, the rebels are kicking ***, they have the support from rich gulf countries and get logistics from Turkey.
> 
> So, the question is, why is he still remaining after 4 years??
> 
> Oh, wait, it's because Iran supports Assad. Which means, with Iran's few advisers, Iran is able to make up for all of Assad's flaws (no support, shitty army, etc) then ergo: Iran must be frigging awesome and mighty! Right?


Syria population is follow:

Arab Sunni - 65%
Alawites - 11%
Christians - 9%
Kurds - 9%
Druze - 3%
Shiites - 2%
-------------------------------

Lets say quarter of Sunnis are loyal to Assad (65/4 = 16%)

As result we get ~40% (Alawites + Christians + Drize + Shiites + Loyal Sunnis) vs. ~50% disloyal Sunnis.

But these 40% have united command, have thousands tanks, thousands pieces of artillery, hundreds of jets and massive support from Iran and Russia.

While 50% are separated, dont have any air force, only couple dozen captured tanks and some home made junk mortars and cannons. They get some support but it is inconsistent and much much smaller than Russian and Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

]


Madali said:


> I don't understand. From what you guys say, Assad loses his cities in the matter of days. His support base is tiny, his armies are demotivated, and his war strategies crap. And on the other hand, the rebels are kicking ***, they have the support from rich gulf countries and get logistics from Turkey.
> 
> So, the question is, why is he still remaining after 4 years??
> 
> Oh, wait, it's because Iran supports Assad. Which means, with Iran's few advisers, Iran is able to make up for all of Assad's flaws (no support, shitty army, etc) then ergo: Iran must be frigging awesome and mighty! Right?



And what about the loads and loads of hiziz Afghanis and Iraqis. That is without counting the Iranians and Russians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Syria population is follow:
> 
> Arab Sunni - 65%
> Alawites - 11%
> Christians - 9%
> Kurds - 9%
> Druze - 3%
> Shiites - 2%
> -------------------------------
> 
> Lets say quarter of Sunnis are loyal to Assad (65/4 = 16%)
> 
> As result we get ~40% (Alawites + Christians + Drize + Shiites + Loyal Sunnis) vs. ~50% disloyal Sunnis.
> 
> But these 40% have united command, have thousands tanks, thousands pieces of artillery, hundreds of jets and massive support from Iran and Russia.
> 
> While 50% are separated, dont have any air force, only couple dozen captured tanks and some home made junk mortars and cannons. They get some support but it is inconsistent and much much smaller than Russian and Iranian.



So, wait, you are now claiming that Assad has around 50% support? Not bad. So, why are you guys so insistence to overthrow him. Most state leaders of western countries barely have 40% support base.



Aslan said:


> ]
> And what about the loads and loads of hiziz Afghanis and Iraqis. That is without counting the Iranians and Russians



Three questions to ponder,

1) How many Afghani and Iraqi fighters are fighting on Assad's side?
2) When did they enter the battlefield?
3) What numbers of non-Syrian fighters are fighting against the government?

To better understand the highly complicated and biased political world, we need to be very careful when reading "reports". One thing I enjoy doing is to search google news using various dates, this allows us to usually reach at certain conclusions that are less tainted by current events.

For example, notice this from 2010 (before the current crisis),
IRIN Middle East | SYRIA: Undocumented, overlooked and struggling to survive | Syria | Refugees/IDPs
_
"Currently registered with UNHCR in Syria are 3,500 Somali refugees and a further 1,000 asylum-seekers; *1,000 Afghani refugees and 500 asylum-seekers*; 400 Sudanese refugees and 600 asylum-seekers; and 200 Iranian refugees as well as 200 Iranian asylum-seekers."_

So, *at least*, 1,500 Afghani refugees were in Syria (probably many more not registered). Common sense and logic would indicate that they run away from the Taliban (could they then be Shia?). So, when the same Islamic Extremists came to Syria, how many of the Afghani fighters were actually Afghanis who had been in Syria from years ago?

Here is an article from 2012 about some of the Afghani refugees escape Syria to Iraq because of rebel threat,
damascus’ afghan refugees end up in iraq | Niqash

_"Sadiq recalls why his family left their home in Damascus. *“Armed groups started to launch more attacks in our areas. The rebel military were making raids in the alleys as the Syrian army withdrew. So we sought shelter in the shrine of Sayyida Zainab. *We didn’t bring anything at all. We left all our belongings and clothes.”"_

This shows that they were probably Shia Afghanis who felt threatened by the rebels. 

Further in the article,
_"In the 1990s, hundreds of Afghan families moved to Syria to escape from the extreme Taliban regime in Afghanistan. And many settled on the outskirts of Damascus near the Shiite Muslim shrine of Sayyida Zainab, because most of them are also Shiite Muslims."_

_"The fact that many of the Afghan refugees are Shiite Muslims may be part of the reason that some of the buses carrying them were targeted by militias in Syria as they were leaving. *“When we reached the Iraqi border they tried to stop us from crossing,” reported another Afghan refugee, Bakir Jafar, who was travelling with his aged mother and his sister. “We were not carrying weapons and we didn’t want to take sides but they fired their guns anyway. The Syrian army stopped them for firing any further. If they hadn’t, then we would all have been dead.”*"_


----------



## JUBA

Fresh dead hezbodevil rats in Zabadani

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So, wait, you are now claiming that Assad has around 50% support? Not bad. So, why are you guys so insistence to overthrow him. Most state leaders of western countries barely have 40% support base.


First of all I said 40%. 
Secondly there is a huge difference between loyalty and support. Many westerners dont like their governments but still they are fully loyal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two car bombs explode in eastern Syria, target Kurdish fighters: monitor| Reuters

Two car bombs exploded in the eastern Syrian of city Hasaka on Monday, at least one of which targeted Kurdish fighters, causing an unknown number of casualties, a monitor said, with state television confirming the explosions.

The first blast occurred in Khashman area in the north of the city, and the second in its center, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

(Reporting by John Davison; Editing by Alison Williams)


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> So, wait, you are now claiming that Assad has around 50% support? Not bad. So, why are you guys so insistence to overthrow him. Most state leaders of western countries barely have 40% support base.
> 
> 
> 
> Three questions to ponder,
> 
> 1) How many Afghani and Iraqi fighters are fighting on Assad's side?
> 2) When did they enter the battlefield?
> 3) What numbers of non-Syrian fighters are fighting against the government?
> 
> To better understand the highly complicated and biased political world, we need to be very careful when reading "reports". One thing I enjoy doing is to search google news using various dates, this allows us to usually reach at certain conclusions that are less tainted by current events.
> 
> For example, notice this from 2010 (before the current crisis),
> IRIN Middle East | SYRIA: Undocumented, overlooked and struggling to survive | Syria | Refugees/IDPs
> _
> "Currently registered with UNHCR in Syria are 3,500 Somali refugees and a further 1,000 asylum-seekers; *1,000 Afghani refugees and 500 asylum-seekers*; 400 Sudanese refugees and 600 asylum-seekers; and 200 Iranian refugees as well as 200 Iranian asylum-seekers."_
> 
> So, *at least*, 1,500 Afghani refugees were in Syria (probably many more not registered). Common sense and logic would indicate that they run away from the Taliban (could they then be Shia?). So, when the same Islamic Extremists came to Syria, how many of the Afghani fighters were actually Afghanis who had been in Syria from years ago?
> 
> Here is an article from 2012 about some of the Afghani refugees escape Syria to Iraq because of rebel threat,
> damascus’ afghan refugees end up in iraq | Niqash
> 
> _"Sadiq recalls why his family left their home in Damascus. *“Armed groups started to launch more attacks in our areas. The rebel military were making raids in the alleys as the Syrian army withdrew. So we sought shelter in the shrine of Sayyida Zainab. *We didn’t bring anything at all. We left all our belongings and clothes.”"_
> 
> This shows that they were probably Shia Afghanis who felt threatened by the rebels.
> 
> Further in the article,
> _"In the 1990s, hundreds of Afghan families moved to Syria to escape from the extreme Taliban regime in Afghanistan. And many settled on the outskirts of Damascus near the Shiite Muslim shrine of Sayyida Zainab, because most of them are also Shiite Muslims."_
> 
> _"The fact that many of the Afghan refugees are Shiite Muslims may be part of the reason that some of the buses carrying them were targeted by militias in Syria as they were leaving. *“When we reached the Iraqi border they tried to stop us from crossing,” reported another Afghan refugee, Bakir Jafar, who was travelling with his aged mother and his sister. “We were not carrying weapons and we didn’t want to take sides but they fired their guns anyway. The Syrian army stopped them for firing any further. If they hadn’t, then we would all have been dead.”*"_


Your sources are awesoooooooome and yes sarcasm intended indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> Your sources are awesoooooooome and yes sarcasm intended indeed.



What is wrong with the sources?


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Its hard to defend city with disloyal population inside and outside. Assad soldiers dont really understand why they need to defend it and flee at first opportunity. On the other hand their own towns they defend well, like Fua in Idlib and Zahra in Aleppo.



So what you're essentially saying is that despite successes of the Rebels against the Regime in these areas, the areas that form the heartland of Assad's support are in no position to be overrun. Thus, the assertion that Assad is on the verge of collapse are overblown than. 

Sir, although i am of the firm belief that if Russia starts committing men, resources and intelligence, the tide will shift in Assad's favor by a heavy margin. As we saw in Eastern Ukraine, the rebels were getting whacked by the Ukrainian Army and were on the verge of collapse, till the Russian Army stepped in and clobbered the Ukrainian Army right left and center. On a side note, Ukrainian Army is far more powerful and better trained compared to all these ISIS, Al Nusra, FSA clubbed together.


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorists shelled western parts of Aleppo today, 17 civilians killed and 70 injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

notorious_eagle said:


> So what you're essentially saying is that despite successes of the Rebels against the Regime in these areas, the areas that form the heartland of Assad's support are in no position to be overrun. Thus, the assertion that Assad is on the verge of collapse are overblown than.
> 
> Sir, although i am of the firm belief that if Russia starts committing men, resources and intelligence, the tide will shift in Assad's favor by a heavy margin. As we saw in Eastern Ukraine, the rebels were getting whacked by the Ukrainian Army and were on the verge of collapse, till the Russian Army stepped in and clobbered the Ukrainian Army right left and center. On a side note, Ukrainian Army is far more powerful and better trained compared to all these ISIS, Al Nusra, FSA clubbed together.


Difference is that Russia is not the only one who can commit sources and soldiers in Syria. Even with all the Shia terrorists and billions of Russian and Iranian money poring into Assad's army he didn't make a dent. With Russian and Iranian money running out we can see Assad retreating to loyalist territory and he will make a last stand there before putting a bullet in his own head. Iran and Russia can't outspend Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the U.S. I mean if Russia continues this don't you think the U.S. Can't give some heavy weapons to the rebels in return?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

atatwolf said:


> With Russian and Iranian money running out we can see Assad retreating to loyalist territory and he will make a last stand there before putting a bullet in his own head.


That's pretty much exactly what will happen. It won't be over then, though. Many different armed groups operate in Syria and the war will continue 'till the bitter end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> First of all I said 40%.
> Secondly there is a huge difference between loyalty and support. Many westerners dont like their governments but still they are fully loyal.


loyal to what? most people here HATE most French politics . lot don't vote lot vote extremist to show their anger.


----------



## atatwolf

Ahmed Jo said:


> That's pretty much exactly what will happen. It won't be over then, though. Many different armed groups operate in Syria and the war will continue 'till the bitter end.


If US wants they can give a heavy blow to Assad by creating a no-fly/safe zone in north-Syria. It would be a major jumping board to give deep jabs to the Assad army. The thing is that US is happy with the status quo. Iran wasting billions on Assad. Russia spending billions on Assad while being both on the edge of economic ruin. It gives US a major leverage over these two countries. All Russian and Iranian money will be in vain though. Even at the status quo with all the help Assad is getting he can't make a dent. He simply doesn't have the people behind him and relies on Shia terrorists. US has a longer breath. They are following the same principle that they did in WW2. Watch others fight each other to exhaustion. At the last moment they will come in and make the final blow. They don't even have to give a "final blow". Just implement that no-fly/safe zone and give some critical weaponry. If US and NATO helps with the no-fly/safe zone, Turkey has said it will commit militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

atatwolf said:


> Difference is that Russia is not the only one who can commit sources and soldiers in Syria.



Who else is willing to put soldiers on the ground? And by soldiers i mean, well trained soldiers.



atatwolf said:


> Even with all the Shia terrorists and billions of Russian and Iranian money poring into Assad's army he didn't make a dent.



He has been able to hold his territory, it is not in danger of falling to the rebels despite billions of dollars being spent by the West and GCC countries to prop up the rebels.



atatwolf said:


> With Russian and Iranian money running out we can see Assad retreating to loyalist territory and he will make a last stand there before putting a bullet in his own head.



Taking those strongholds is easier said than done. None of the rebels have the weaponry nor the resources required to take his loyalist territory. The morale that is lacking in non loyalist areas will return once the soldiers realize they are defending their own homes. Not to mention, they will be sitting in fortified fortresses with heavy weapons. The rebels do not possess the siege weapons required to take this territory.



atatwolf said:


> Iran and Russia can't outspend Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the U.S. I mean if Russia continues this don't you think the U.S. Can't give some heavy weapons to the rebels in return?



It is not about outspending, its about putting boots on the ground. If Russia decides to put a Brigade Level force on the ground; the level of sophistication, training and most importantly intelligence they bring is something the Rebels cannot even dream of. Right now my assessment tells me that what SAA is lacking is a professional Officers Corp, this is something where the Russians excel in, they are masters of Operational Art. 

The US can provide heavy weapons to rebels, although it will be tough for them to supply it logistically but how will the rebels operate such sophisticated piece of machinery. This is not just a stinger that you pull out and aim, you need trained operators to operate these machines and than another trained staff to maintain this sophisticated machinery.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists shelled western parts of Aleppo today, 17 civilians killed and 70 injured.


Proof of that? Noone saying anything from my family. And they always say something if it happens.


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> Difference is that Russia is not the only one who can commit sources and soldiers in Syria. Even with all the Shia terrorists and billions of Russian and Iranian money poring into Assad's army he didn't make a dent. With Russian and Iranian money running out we can see Assad retreating to loyalist territory and he will make a last stand there before putting a bullet in his own head. Iran and Russia can't outspend Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the U.S. I mean if Russia continues this don't you think the U.S. Can't give some heavy weapons to the rebels in return?




It's not about money. It's about power. Russia test new hardware in Syria. AK-12 will be tested.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Russia and Iran have invaded Syria so far...
where is CodePink? StopTheWar? Oh yeah busy being hypocrites.
Oryx Blog: Sighting of R-166-0.5 signals vehicle affirms inflow of Russian military into Syria
Oryx Blog: From Russia with Love, Syria's BTR-82As
Oryx Blog: From the Ukraine to Syria, Russian Orlan-10 and Eleron-3SV drones in Syria's skies
Oryx Blog: New evidence proves Russian military directly engaging in Syrian Civil War


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> So what you're essentially saying is that despite successes of the Rebels against the Regime in these areas, the areas that form the heartland of Assad's support are in no position to be overrun. Thus, the assertion that Assad is on the verge of collapse are overblown than.


Yep thats true. But in same time Assad lost most of his territories and almost all of his resources and needs to spend billions on war. That means he cant function without foreign (Russia and Iran) aid.



> Sir, although i am of the firm belief that if Russia starts committing men, resources and intelligence, the tide will shift in Assad's favor by a heavy margin. As we saw in Eastern Ukraine, the rebels were getting whacked by the Ukrainian Army and were on the verge of collapse, till the Russian Army stepped in and clobbered the Ukrainian Army right left and center. On a side note, Ukrainian Army is far more powerful and better trained compared to all these ISIS, Al Nusra, FSA clubbed together.


1) The Ukrainian army is very poorly trained, has zero experience and little motivation, while rebels gained much experience in past 4 years and mostly very fanatical.
2) The Ukrainian army is fighting in area with pro-Russian population, in Syria fighting is in pro-rebel population areas.
3) The war zone in Ukraine is right on Russian border, while Syria is thousands miles away. 

So very little common between these two. I doubt Russia will join active combat and even if it joins it wont change much.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia and Iran have invaded Syria so far...
> where is CodePink? StopTheWar? Oh yeah busy being hypocrites.


CodePink and StopTheWar have not mentioned Assad's barrel bombs even once in 4 years. They are nothing but Putin's stooges.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 1) The Ukrainian army is very poorly trained, has zero experience and little motivation, while rebels gained much experience in past 4 years and mostly very fanatical.
> 2) The Ukrainian army is fighting in area with pro-Russian population, in Syria fighting is in pro-rebel population areas.
> 3) The war zone in Ukraine is right on Russian border, while Syria is thousands miles away.
> 
> So very little common between these two. I doubt Russia will join active combat and even if it joins it wont change much.




Agreed. It is likely Russia will only do air support and artillery support. Russian air power is absolutely insane. Su-34, Su-35, Su-30SM, Ka-52, Mi-28, Tu-160. These are some of the finest in the world. MSTA-S, Tornado, Smerch, TOS-1. Nothing in Syria's artillery arsenal comes close to these beasts.

One thing to note is Ukrainian soldiers would never dare to fight regular Russian military. Case in point. Russian conquest of Crimea without firing a shot.

I suppose the goal is to recapture Idlib. Idlib is the only capital held by non ISIS rebels. If recaptured, it would be a huge morale blow to non ISIS rebels.


----------



## ultron

Hezzy guy + Druze guy + SAA guy







SAA got GaZ Tigr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Agreed. It is likely Russia will only do air support and artillery support. Russian air power is absolutely insane. Su-34, Su-35, Su-30SM, Ka-52, Mi-28, Tu-160. These are some of the finest in the world. MSTA-S, Tornado, Smerch, TOS-1. Nothing in Syria's artillery arsenal comes close to these beasts.


Actually Russia air power is pretty poor. They dont have JDAMs, no modern targeting pods, no modern UAVs, no UCAV, small number of guided weapons... They are basically very large Syrian air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Actually Russia air power is pretty poor. They dont have JDAMs, no modern targeting pods, no modern UAVs, no UCAV, small number of guided weapons... They are basically very large Syrian air force.




Oh?  Actually, there is no war between Russia and Ukraine. In such a war Ukraine would lose its entire military in like a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Oh?  Actually, there is no war between Russia and Ukraine. In such a war Ukraine would lose its entire military in like a week.


Russians have small number of guided weapons and no modern pods, thats why they create WW2 style "flying tanks".


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Russians have small number of guided weapons and no modern pods, thats why they create WW2 style "flying tanks".




Russia licenses Damocles pod.


----------



## bsruzm

ultron said:


> Russia licenses Damocles pod.


----------



## ultron

Egypt grants Russia access of its airspace for aerial transport to Syria. Iran and Iraq have already done so.

Rumor has it, Operation Salvation will soon be launched to retake Idlib.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Proof of that? Noone saying anything from my family. And they always say something if it happens.


Middle East - Dozens of civilians, including children, killed in rebel rocket attack in Syria’s Aleppo, says NGO - France 24

State of denial again? Right, I was waiting for your family to confirm it. I am supposed to believe a random guy on internet who says he has a family in western Aleppo.

Btw, if we assume you have a family in Aleppo, what would you do if your family was one of those hurt in this shelling? That would be a bitter irony, wouldn't it? Your family being targeted by the same guys you have been busy bringing excuses for their crimes left and right, no matter how many civilians they kill.

-------------------------------

Mahmoud Omar aka Abu Noah, Jaish al-Islam deputy commander was obliterated in Tal-Kurdi clashes. A high value hunting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Middle East - Dozens of civilians, including children, killed in rebel rocket attack in Syria’s Aleppo, says NGO - France 24
> 
> Right, I was waiting for your family to confirm it. I am supposed to believe a random guy on internet who says he has a family in western Aleppo.
> 
> Btw, if we assume you have a family in Aleppo, what would you do if your family was one of those hurt in this shelling? That would be a bitter irony, wouldn't it? Your family being targeted by the same guys you have been busy bringing excuses for their crimes left and right, no matter how many civilians they kill.


Assad and Ayatulas were telling us that those who fire unguided rockets at civilian neighborhoods are heroic resistance. They financed and armed them. They still do it actually. So whats ur problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad and Ayatulas were telling us that those who fire unguided rockets at civilian neighborhoods are heroic resistance. They financed and armed them. They still do it actually. So whats ur problem?



Compare number of Lebanese civilians Israel killed and number of Israeli civilians Hezbollah killed, 2 countries at state of war (which is far different than a civil war) and you will know who the terrorist is, IDF or Hezbollah.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Compare number of Lebanese civilians Israel killed and number of Israeli civilians Hezbollah killed, 2 countries at state of war (which is far different than a civil war) and you will know who the terrorist is, IDF or Hezbollah.


1) Number of civilians killed by Assad is many many times more than number of civilians killed by rebels. You can check destruction map of Aleppo:







Rebel areas are damaged tenfolds more.

2) Israel spends billions of dollars to protect its civilians. Shelters, alert system, Iron Dome. I remember how some of you were laughing at "coward" Israelis taking cover during rocket attacks. Assad Atatulas spent ZERO to protect their civilians. They spent billions to kill Israeli civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) Number of civilians killed by Assad is many many times more than number of civilians killed by rebels. You can check destruction map of Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel areas are damaged tenfolds more.
> 
> 2) Israel spends billions of dollars to protect its civilians. Shelters, alert system, Iron Dome. I remember how some of you were laughing at "coward" Israelis taking cover during rocket attacks. Assad Atatulas spent ZERO to protect their civilians. They spent billions to kill Israeli civilians.



Hamas shoots rockets from Gaza, hence they are terrorists (Israel says), so do you accept that those who shoot mortars into Syrian cities, hiding among buildings are also terrorists or not?

It's a very simple yes and no question, just don't try to circle around it.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Hamas shoots rockets from Gaza, hence they are terrorists (Israel says), so do you accept that those who shoot mortars into Syrian cities, hiding among buildings are also terrorists or not?
> 
> It's a very simple yes and no question, just don't try to circle around it.


Anyone who uses indiscriminate fire at civilian neighborhoods is terrorist (Hamas, Hezbollah, Assad, rebels). But rebels are hard to blame. First of all they are barrel bombed on daily basis, secondly they've been told by Assad himself that firing rockets at civilians is heroic resistance act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Anyone who uses indiscriminate fire at civilian neighborhoods is terrorist (Hamas, Hezbollah, Assad, rebels). But rebels are hard to blame. First of all they are barrel bombed on daily basis, secondly they've been told by Assad himself that firing rockets at civilians is heroic resistance act.




collateral damage is the American term for it


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Anyone who uses indiscriminate fire at civilian neighborhoods is terrorist (Hamas, Hezbollah, Assad, rebels). But rebels are hard to blame. First of all they are barrel bombed on daily basis, secondly they've been told by Assad himself that firing rockets at civilians is heroic resistance act.



Lol, I like how you try not to contradict your stance so hard, evading the 'hypocrite' title.

Israel has killed far more civilians than Hamas/Hezbollah combined. Using your own post, IDF is the biggest terrorist of all.

But then again, we are not supposed to be convincing each other, so why waste time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Middle East - Dozens of civilians, including children, killed in rebel rocket attack in Syria’s Aleppo, says NGO - France 24
> 
> State of denial again? Right, I was waiting for your family to confirm it. I am supposed to believe a random guy on internet who says he has a family in western Aleppo.
> 
> Btw, if we assume you have a family in Aleppo, what would you do if your family was one of those hurt in this shelling? That would be a bitter irony, wouldn't it? Your family being targeted by the same guys you have been busy bringing excuses for their crimes left and right, no matter how many civilians they kill.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Mahmoud Omar aka Abu Noah, Jaish al-Islam deputy commander was obliterated in Tal-Kurdi clashes. A high value hunting.


1.) I do have family in Western Aleppo, in fact 3 died just recently, in shelling around Qasr al Baladi. That makes the number of dead 10 now. Souria el Assad!
2.) Is SOHR not Haram anymore after it states something that rebels did wrong? I thought your ayatollahs said it was haram. If you want actual, accurate information, check SNHR or LCC.



Serpentine said:


> Israel has killed far more civilians than Hamas/Hezbollah combined. Using your own post, IDF is the biggest terrorist of all.


Israel kills more because they have the capability to do so. If Hezbollah had an Army similar to Israel's (Shias are not smart enough to form such a thing hahaha) they would've killed half of Syria's population.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1.) I do have family in Western Aleppo, in fact 3 died just recently, in shelling around Qasr al Baladi. That makes the number of dead 10 now. Souria el Assad!




The one to blame is the US for instigating Arab spring in the first place.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1.) I do have family in Western Aleppo, in fact 3 died just recently, in shelling around Qasr al Baladi. That makes the number of dead 10 now. Souria el Assad!


Killed by rebel shelling? You don't seem to be sad at all, you know why? Because you don't give a damn if someone is killed by rebels, even if they are your family.



Dr.Thrax said:


> 2.) Is SOHR not Haram anymore after it states something that rebels did wrong? I thought your ayatollahs said it was haram. If you want actual, accurate information, check
> 
> SNHR or LCC.


Just come clean. When I use pro SAA source, you whine, when I use pro-rebel source you whine. What should I do?



Dr.Thrax said:


> Israel kills more because they have the capability to do so. If Hezbollah had an Army similar to Israel's (Shias are not smart enough to form such a thing hahaha) they would've killed half of Syria's population.



If Shias are not smart enough to build such army, then what do you call rebels fighting in Syria? apes? Because they have junk weapons which are far weaker than weapons in Hezbollah arsenal, yet they have killed perhaps hundreds of times more civilian than Hezbollah has ever killed in its history.

If Hezbollah wanted to kill Syrian civilians, believe me, they have capability to kill hundreds of thousands, but it's an insult to Hezbollah to compare them to Israel or rebels in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, it wasn't hundreds of thousands of protesters or anything.




It was a popularity thing back then. What about now? No more protests. Those who did protest joined the Syrian army to fight foreign terrorists. Some 40,000 foreign terrorists have already died in Syria. This is SOHR numbers.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> It was a popularity thing back then. What about now? No more protests. Those who did protest joined the Syrian army to fight foreign terrorists. Some 40,000 foreign terrorists have already died in Syria.


No more protests?
Yes, protests are much less common. Why? Because that's easy targets for the air force.
As for the 40,000 figure, it's bullshit.
Syrian rebels have very little combat experience, very few had any at all. Foreign fighters usually had plenty of more combat experience.
Yet SOHR's statistics show that *less* domestic rebels died than *foreign fighters, who have much more experience.* Not only that, only around 20,000 foreign fighters are in rebel ranks. Same amount in SAA ranks.
It makes no sense that somehow less experienced locals died less than more experienced foreigners. Especially when those statistics are wrong anyhow on the actual number of foreign rebels.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> No more protests?
> Yes, protests are much less common. Why? Because that's easy targets for the air force.




They should have never protested in the first place. There is never protest in the US.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> They should have never protested in the first place. There is never protest in the US.


I'm 100% sure you're superboy now.
There are plenty of protests in the US, and they protest because that's their right to do so. But of course not in Souria el Assad, you are supposed to bend over backwards for the "great leader." At least in USA I don't have to agree with Obama 100% of the time and I won't get shot for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> At least in USA I don't have to agree with Obama 100% of the time and I won't get shot for it.




Obama is nothing but a pawn of IMF. He's a face just as Assad is a face.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Obama is nothing but a pawn of IMF. He's a face just as Assad is a face.


Do I get shot, bombed, tortured, raped, etc for protesting Obama? No. Some unfortunate people have been, but these cases are a lot less than in Souria el Assad. Now كل خرا with your conspiracy theories please.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Do I get shot, bombed, tortured, raped, etc for protesting Obama? No. Some unfortunate people have been, but these cases are a lot less than in Souria el Assad. Now كل خرا with your conspiracy theories please.




You get arrested by police if you protest in the US. Check out Occupy Wall Street.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol, I like how you try not to contradict your stance so hard, evading the 'hypocrite' title.
> 
> Israel has killed far more civilians than Hamas/Hezbollah combined. Using your own post, IDF is the biggest terrorist of all.
> 
> But then again, we are not supposed to be convincing each other, so why waste time?


There is no any contradiction. Israel does not fire indiscriminately at civilian neighborhoods.

But you call heroic resistance those who indiscriminately fire thousands rockets at Israeli cities and cry terrorists when rebels fire dozen rockets in Syria. Thats hypocrite.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> You get arrested by police if you protest in the US. Check out Occupy Wall Street.


I supported Occupy Wall Street's causes, but they had a sit in which acc to police disturbed public order. Whether that's true or not is debatable, but the worst done to them was arrest.

Now stop changing the topic. Back to Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

@Dr.Thrax

Your post is reported to failing behave, again.

Area around Qasr al-Baladi is under SAA control, so you lost 3 family members in SAA controlled area of Aleppo by SAA mortar. No kidding, right? Who's next you are trying to fool?

Actually SANA reported in in June that 3 civilians were killed in area around Qasr Al-Baladi by terrorist shelling. Matches your description.

PressTV-Terror attack kills 3 in Syria’s Aleppo



> At least three civilians have been killed in a terrorist attack on the northwestern Syrian city of Aleppo as militants struggle to advance further into the country’s most populated city.
> 
> The official SANA news agency said Saturday that 18 people were injured in the militant attack, *which targeted the al-Qasr al-Baladi area in Aleppo.*



on Map:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

@Dr.Thrax

I think I hurt your feeling instead, in a way you can't post without bad mouthing. It's my mistake to waste time on you. Next time, don't lie or you will be caught red handed. You thought I don't know where Qasr al- Baladi is located, yet you mentioned it instead of Bustan al-Qasr.

Anyways, none of this matters, the point was to post news of terrorist activities in Aleppo, what you say doesn't matter. I don't even know if you are a genuine Syrian or not, let alone believing you have a family in there and even if you have, it won't matter again, because you are in state of denial, apologizing for all kinds of rebel atrocities all over Syria.

We are done here.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Reported.


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian govt launches heavy air raids on IS held Raqqa - The Hindu

Syrian warplanes mounted around a dozen air strikes on the Islamic State-held city of Raqqa on Thursday, activists reported, in an unusually heavy attack by government forces on an area also being targeted by a U.S.-led coalition.

Activist group Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently said on its Twitter feed that "regime jets" had mounted more than 12 raids on the city, which is a major base for Islamic State in Syria, and listed eight targets.

"There is news about a large number of martyrs and wounded," it said.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said jets believed to belong to the Syrian military had mounted at least 11 air strikes.

There was no mention of the air raids on Syrian state media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> There is no any contradiction. Israel does not fire indiscriminately at civilian neighborhoods.


How can you say that. You start believing in your own lie!



> But you call heroic resistance those who indiscriminately fire thousands rockets at Israeli cities and cry terrorists when rebels fire dozen rockets in Syria. Thats hypocrite.


Those terrorist as you call them, Israel pushed them to fire what ever they have at you..even your own dog will bite your behing if abuse him.
Syria was attacked and they have the right to defend themselves by any means at her disposal...The one that your arm, heal in your hospitals and use your air force as their own are terrorists and Israel share some of the blood spilled in Syria as well in her destruction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

I believe the word of state of the art super power RUSSIAN soldiers in Latakia scared Nusrats shitless. All of a sudden Nusrats ran away from Latakia


----------



## gangsta_rap

ultron said:


> I believe the word of state of the art super power RUSSIAN soldiers



It doesn't work that way. Given how Russians lost in Afghanistan and fought to a stalmate in Chechnya against the islamists, you would think that the islamist factions would be eager to fight Russians. Not to mention the morale boost when fighting a foreign force on home ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Recent poll conducted by ORB International from Syrians about situation on the ground:
ORB/IIACSS poll in Iraq and Syria gives rare insight into public opinion - Intelligence Reports











Al-Qaeda's gift to Syrians in 'liberated' areas:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

GIANTsasquatch said:


> It doesn't work that way. Given how Russians lost in Afghanistan and fought to a stalmate in Chechnya against the islamists, you would think that the islamist factions would be eager to fight Russians. Not to mention the morale boost when fighting a foreign force on home ground.




Russia crushed Germany and killed millions of German soldiers. Russia won in Chechnya and restored territorial integrity. The US lost in Vietnam. Afghanistan it was not a regular war. Syrian rebels are terrified of Russian soldiers. They know Russian soldiers have insane body armor, armor piercing bullets that hurt like hell, AK-12 rifles, night vision goggles, none of which they have.


----------



## opruh

Go Assad! Go Syria! purge the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

I would wager Syrian rebels AK-47 won't even be able to hurt Russian soldiers


----------



## Serpentine

6 Al-Nusra suicide bomber pigs blow themselves up near besieged town of Fu'aa. They must be so desperate.

Funny thing is, this attack is under the name of Jaish al-Fateh rodents, basically all the 'revolutionaries' from ISIS to FSA, Nusra to Jaish al-Islam are the same crap. It's good that they don't spare any time to prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> 6 Al-Nusra suicide bomber pigs blow themselves up near besieged town of Fu'aa. They must be so desperate.
> 
> Funny thing is, this attack is under the name of Jaish al-Fateh rodents, basically all the 'revolutionaries' from ISIS to FSA, Nusra to Jaish al-Islam are the same crap. It's good that they don't spare any time to prove it.




Fua defenders need these bad@$$s that drop Nusrats from 2 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

RUSSIA IS COMING TO UR NEXT DOOR FOR GOOD GULf with awesome power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 6 Al-Nusra suicide bomber pigs blow themselves up near besieged town of Fu'aa. They must be so desperate.
> 
> Funny thing is, this attack is under the name of Jaish al-Fateh rodents, basically all the 'revolutionaries' from ISIS to FSA, Nusra to Jaish al-Islam are the same crap. It's good that they don't spare any time to prove it.


They are attacking checkpoints around in order to reduce areas controlled by loyalists. Once territory controlled by loyalists shrinks, aid packages will miss target much more often => Assad will be forced to send much more helicopters to supply Fua => less terrorist barrel bombs on Syrian cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They are attacking checkpoints around in order to reduce areas controlled by loyalists. Once territory controlled by loyalists shrinks, aid packages will miss target much more often => Assad will be forced to send much more helicopters to supply Fua => less terrorist barrel bombs on Syrian cities.



Oh I forgot you are planning Al-Qaeda's missions all over Syria, you must be aware of all their objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Recent poll conducted by ORB International from Syrians about situation on the ground:
> ORB/IIACSS poll in Iraq and Syria gives rare insight into public opinion - Intelligence Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258009
> 
> 
> Al-Qaeda's gift to Syrians in 'liberated' areas:



Interesting poll. Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Russia's capabilities in Syria seem to be overstated, I doubt they are looking for a war. Rebel advancements continue, apparently they launched a campaign to take last two remaining villages in the Idlib province.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Russia's capabilities in Syria seem to be overstated, I doubt they are looking for a war. Rebel advancements continue, apparently they launched a campaign to take last two remaining villages in the Idlib province.




Which two villages? In any event, it is psychological warfare because Nusrats do not dare to fight Russian soldiers. They know they have no technology to do that. We shall hear what Putin has to say when he addresses the UN later this month.


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> Which two villages? In any event, it is psychological warfare because Nusrats do not dare to fight Russian soldiers. They know they have no technology to do that. We shall hear what Putin has to say when he addresses the US later this month.



I am not sure, two villages or areas or strategic points....just saw news of announcement to capture last two remaining 'villages'.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> I am not sure, two villages or areas or strategic points....just saw news of announcement to capture last two remaining 'villages'.




I thought Nusrats got all of Idlib a while ago?  Now it's another 2 villages  In any event, I expect Idlib to fall very quickly if Russia does military intervention. Nusrats would run if they see state of the art super power RUSSIAN soldiers coming their way  Just like Ukrainian soldiers, Nusrats only dare to bully the weak and they are scared of the strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> I thought Nusrats got all of Idlib a while ago?  Now it's another 2 villages  In any event, I expect Idlib to fall very quickly if Russia does military intervention.



Idlib province is more than the city center, the outer villages of it I believe. Btw, in your Houthi video in the Saudi thread, those are Fajr-5 rockets, I recognize them. I am sure Iran sent some to them prior to the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

I do believe SAA needs these beasts 






SAA announced deploying new weapons from Russia. No details on what weapons.

Syrian army reportedly starts to use new weapons provided by Russia | Fox News


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Interesting poll. Thanks for posting it.


Funny how people thing polling a war-torn country is possible.


ultron said:


> Fua defenders need these bad@$$s that drop Nusrats from 2 km away.





ultron said:


> I do believe SAA needs these beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAA announced deploying new weapons from Russia. No details on what weapons.
> 
> Syrian army reportedly starts to use new weapons provided by Russia | Fox News


This is a forum about what's going on in Syria, not about your hard on for putin.
Also, if you actually knew anything, Hamas is pro-rebel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hamas is pro-rebel.




No it's not.


----------



## ultron

Russia is transitioning to AK-12, so it looks like SAA got hand me down AK-74M from Russia. These shoot 5.45 39 mm rounds designed to tumble and hurt a heck of a lot more than AK-47.


----------



## Ceylal

The Russians brought in the SU30's and the kazacks , the bearded wahabi's nightmare mongoose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> No it's not.


Ah, I guess helping rebels with advice on tunnel building, vocal support for the revolution in 2012-2013, etc. is all just a farce then.

In actual news about Syria (and not hard-ons for Russian equipment by @ultron), rebels have started a massive offensive on Fua'a and Kefarya enclaves. They are advancing right now on Fua'a and Deir al Zaghb.
Fierce clashes on the Deir al Zaghb front with the Mujahideen taking multiple forward positions.




Ahrar al Sham: Elephant rockets raining on sectarian militias in Fua'a in Idlib.




Ahrar al Sham: Start of the battle for Fua'a housing and surrounding points.




Ahrar al Sham: Shelling positions of sectarian militias in Fua'a housing with a 130mm cannon




Ahrar al Sham: Bombing sectarian militia positions in Deir el Zaghb West of Fua'a with an explosive laden BMP.




Ahrar al Sham: The moment that sectarian militias' positions were stormed in Deir al Zaghb west of Fua'a.




Ahrar al Sham: Hitting sectarian militia positions in Deir al Zaghb west of Fua'a with Machine Guns.
‫أحرار الشام: استهداف معاقل الميليشيات الطائفية في دير الزغب غرب الفوعة بالرشاشات‬‎ - YouTube

I encourage shiite members on this forum to scream Ya Ali and Ya Hussein at the top of their lungs as Ahrar al Sham say Labbayka ya Allah. Please do it 
Nusra also executed dozens of regime soldiers from Abu Duhour air base - which I must add I do NOT support this, under Sharia they deserve a fair trial, even after they killed thousands of civilians in Idlib - but for you shiites, scream ya Ali and maybe the Mehdi will come out of hiding and bring them back to life.


----------



## ultron

Ceylal said:


> The Russians brought in the SU30's and the kazacks , the bearded wahabi's nightmare mongoose
> View attachment 258297




What is tat? MiG-29?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> What is tat? MiG-29?


Seems like Superboy can't read either. Ceylal clearly stated it was an SU-30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ceylal clearly stated it was an SU-30.




I don't think it is. Su-30 has a droopy nose. This one seems to have a straighty nose. Looks like a MiG-29 to me.


----------



## Hussein

the rebels of al nusra having fun to kill the prisoners of Abu al-Duhur airport 




link to the image that is possibly non compliant to the rules of the forum :
http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPOyETvVAAE7cxy.png


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> No it's not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

of course Hamas is mostly sponsored by Turkey. MB retards in the region are very active.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ahrar al Sham: Bombing sectarian militia positions in Deir el Zaghb West of Fua'a with an explosive laden BMP



Why are you embarrassed to write it was a suicide bomber scumbag like their ISIS brethren? It's interesting you are ashamed of writing the word suicide bomber yet you support them.

They failed miserably in their first wave of attack, after using 8 huge suicide bomber khenzirs and shooting 500 rockets on 30,000 civilians of Fua'a.

Hopefully, they will hunt as many of them as possible, just as they have done till now, making Fua'a graveyard of khenzirs attacking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

I'm seeing more refugees coming to Europe. Thank Russia and Iran who don't feel like taking 1 refugee but pretend like they care about Syrians.  Anyway, US was against a safezone for these refugees. Now Europe has to pay the price. Not that Turkey is not spending billions on refugees but the owness is not on us anymore. We warned NATO about the rise of ISIS before they came on stage. We warned about radicalization. We warned about the possible refugee crises. Now Europe will host 1+ million refugees if they like it or not.


----------



## Hussein

They are thousands of Syrian refugees in Iran . But it is not a surprise refugees choose Europe instead of Iran.

Like there is no surprise they cannot stay in a Turkey country which is not allowing them to work ...
the guys coming in Iran they are allowed to work. so don't give lessons . or allow them to work and then come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


>




FSA is US trained and armed. They sell out Palestinians to Israel. Hamas would never back FSA.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Hussein said:


> They are thousands of Syrian refugees in Iran . But it is not a surprise refugees choose Europe instead of Iran.
> 
> Like there is no surprise they cannot stay in a Turkey country which is not allowing them to work ...
> the guys coming in Iran they are allowed to work. so don't give lessons . or allow them to work and then come back.


No. You r wrong.Turkey is the onnly country give Syrian refugees most freedom and rights of working...can openning shops without paying taxes..,.They r all receive more health service than a Turkish citizen have no health insurance..the living conditons of camps much more better than the ones in ME countries....

BTW, i dind know there were Syrian refugees in Iran too. How many refugees there ara and from where they went to in iran ??


----------



## ultron

Syria crisis: 'Deadly air raids' against IS in Palmyra - BBC News


----------



## bdslph

a sweet and good news


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Why are you embarrassed to write it was a suicide bomber scumbag like their ISIS brethren? It's interesting you are ashamed of writing the word suicide bomber yet you support them.
> 
> They failed miserably in their first wave of attack, after using 8 huge suicide bomber khenzirs and shooting 500 rockets on 30,000 civilians of Fua'a.
> 
> Hopefully, they will hunt as many of them as possible, just as they have done till now, making Fua'a graveyard of khenzirs attacking it.


Funny how you complain about suicide bombers when Hezbollah and all your other little shia proxies did it and still do it all the time...
But this isn't a suicide bombing. They actually had it on remote control. 8 VBIEDs in total, 7 led by people (from Nusra) and 1 by led by Ahrar, through a remote.
30,000 civilians only? I thought it was 35,000. Maybe they said Ya Ali so much that they were teleported. 
As for us failing:






ultron said:


> FSA is US trained and armed. They sell out Palestinians to Israel. Hamas would never back FSA.


Vast majority of FSA is not US trained. The arms they get are not that much. We sold out Palestinians? Look at Yarmouk camp and then come back. And as those images clearly proved, Hamas does back FSA and the Syrian revolution.

Rebel MANPAD shooting doing the helicopter in Nayrab several days ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

DaMoscow haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Syria monitor: Insurgents killed 56 govt troops at captured air base - The Hindu

*The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the mass killing at Abu al-Duhur air base happened a few days ago, citing sources on the ground*
A group tracking the Syrian war said on Saturday that Islamist insurgents shot dead 56 members of Syrian government forces in a mass execution at an air base captured from the army earlier this month in north-western Syria.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the mass killing at Abu al-Duhur air base happened a few days ago, citing sources on the ground. The air base in Idlib province was captured by an alliance of groups including the al-Qaeda-linked Nusra Front on Sept. 9.

"We confirmed it yesterday in the evening, via people who witnessed it, and via some pictures that arrived - the execution happened," Rami Abdulrahman, director of the Observatory, said, speaking by telephone.

The Observatory said the executions were carried out by the Nusra Front, the Turkistan Islamic Party, and other Islamist groups. The Turkistan Islamic Party is one of the groups fighting in north-western Syria, where it has claimed a role in several major insurgent advances this year.

When the air base fell to insurgents, Syrian state TV said the forces defending it had withdrawn after a two-year siege. It was the last position held by the Syrian military in Idlib province.

The Observatory said a total of 71 members of government forces had been executed at Abu al-Duhur air base since its capture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Fri Sep 18, 2015 6:03pm EDT
Related: World,  Syria
Rebels fire hundreds of rockets at Syrian Shi'ite villages: monitor| Reuters
BEIRUT


Insurgents fired nearly 400 rockets at two Shi'ite villages in northwestern Syria on Friday and detonated at least nine car bombs, a monitor said, in a new assault on besieged government-held areas.

An alliance of insurgent groups, including al-Qaeda's al-Nusra Front, attacked al-Foua and Kefraya in Idlib province, an area bordering Turkey that is mostly held by insurgents after rebel advances this year, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Thousands of civilians have been living under siege in the two villages, which are still held by government forces.

Fierce clashes raged between the government forces and insurgents of the "Army of Conquest", a coalition of groups that includes Nusra Front and the powerful Ahrar al-Sham, the Observatory said. Seven of the nine car bombs were suicide attacks, it added.

At least 17 fighters were killed in clashes, separate from the suicide attacks, the Observatory said.

Syrian state TV said forces on the government side had prevented several car bombs from reaching their targets and destroyed them, also killing rebel fighters.

Warring sides agreed to a brief ceasefire last month in the two villages and in Zabadani, a rebel-held town near the Lebanese border under siege by government forces and the Lebanese Shi'ite group Hezbollah, an ally of Damascus.

But the two-day ceasefire, the second that month, collapsed before the wounded could be evacuated from either area.

Government forces have since intensified their assault on Zabadani and say they are on the verge of seizing the town.

(Reporting by John Davison; Editing by Kevin Liffey, Toni Reinhold)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Talat al Kharbe:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

@500 Do you speak Arabic? I don't and will need help with translation.


----------



## HAIDER

Flanker in Syria...


----------



## UniverseWatcher




----------



## ultron

DjSmg said:


>




Have they killed anyone yet?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

DjSmg said:


>


Did that rocket in the second video just explode in mid-air? Not very impressive if so.


----------



## 500

Russian Su-30SM in Latakia:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Madali

atatwolf said:


> I'm seeing more refugees coming to Europe. Thank Russia and Iran who don't feel like taking 1 refugee but pretend like they care about Syrians.  Anyway, US was against a safezone for these refugees. Now Europe has to pay the price. Not that Turkey is not spending billions on refugees but the owness is not on us anymore. We warned NATO about the rise of ISIS before they came on stage. We warned about radicalization. We warned about the possible refugee crises. Now Europe will host 1+ million refugees if they like it or not.



There is no more refugees left for us. With the billions you Turks are spending for the 2.5 million refugees, and the 2.5 million refugees Saudis have taken, that's already 5 million refugees. And given that there is only 4 million refugees, that's minus 1 million refugees. So, with your efforts, there isn't anyone left for us. Maybe help start more wars?

If we add up all the news reports about all the countries talking about how many refugees they have taken in, I bet the number will be more than the actual population of Syria.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Some country begged the rebels for a ceasefire in Fua and Kafria, the first letter of it's name is "I"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

500 said:


> Russian Su-30SM in Latakia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



you say it is Su30 SM but pitcure says it is Su27 

but Syria Airfoce has Mig29


----------



## 500

bdslph said:


> you say it is Su30 SM but pitcure says it is Su27
> 
> but Syria Airfoce has Mig29


I say Su-30SM because I know better than those who made captions. Su-27 does not have frontal canards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

500 said:


> I say Su-30SM because I know better than those who made captions. Su-27 does not have frontal canards.



can you kindly ask the israeli government to take a good pic of it  to make it clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Some country begged the rebels for a ceasefire in Fua and Kafria, the first letter of it's name is "I"




Iraq? 

Uncle Putin deployed the latest Su-30SM bomb trucks to Syria. These are Su-30SM not Su-27 because of canards.


----------



## Juhu

Su-27K / Su-33 has canards.
But Su-30SM is more likely


----------



## ultron

Juhu said:


> Su-27K / Su-33 has canards.
> But Su-30SM is more likely




Right. Su-33 is carrier jet. Su-30SM is airfield jet. This is airfield, so Su-30SM.


----------



## ultron

Ruskis embedded in Syrian army near Palmyra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia builds refugee camp to train pro Russia soldiers out of refugees

099 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Disturbing new developments in Syria. SU-27 fighter aircraft at Al-Assad International Airport in Latakia. Range of 3,500km. Reports of active anti-aircraft defenses, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Looks like Russia about to launch Operation Salvation against Nusra in Idlib.

PressTV-Top Nusra Front cmdr. killed in NW Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Su30 SM Su27 it ok i think the russia planes are really hungry now to get to terrorist and bomb them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

dexter said:


> Disturbing new developments in Syria. SU-27 fighter aircraft at Al-Assad International Airport in Latakia. Range of 3,500km. Reports of active anti-aircraft defenses, too.



I don't see it having major impact, it's like last second ditch effort to protect important provinces and they won't succeed besides further delaying rebel advances by few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Some country begged the rebels for a ceasefire in Fua and Kafria, the first letter of it's name is "I"


I'm sick of Iceland involving itself in Middle East affairs!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> I'm sick of Iceland involving itself in Middle East affairs!


why? there should be a list of countries allowed?
can you give me a list pls


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> I'm sick of Iceland involving itself in Middle East affairs!



Regarding BE's post, I too read there is now cease fire in those two villages and Zabadani. The rebel pressure on those two villages/cities forced a cease fire in Zabadani but I'm not sure what the conditions are of it. It would be a wrong decision to halt successful offensive(which now regime is making up for probably preparing air assistance/troops/defensive points) in exchange for just halt of attack on Zabadani.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Regarding BE's post, I too read there is now cease fire in those two villages and Zabadani. The rebel pressure on those two villages/cities forced a cease fire in Zabadani but I'm not sure what the conditions are of it. It would be a wrong decision to halt successful offensive(which now regime is making up for probably preparing air assistance/troops/defensive points) in exchange for just halt of attack on Zabadani.




They are buying time. Soon Su-30SMs bomb Idlib and Hezzy / SAA resume attack on rebels in Zabadani.

A ceasefire at this point only favors Assad, not rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> They are buying time. Soon Su-30SMs bomb Idlib and Hezzy / SAA resume attack on rebels in Zabadani.



I know they are buying time, hence I disagree with rebels decision to agree to ceasefire, they need to scrap it as soon as possible. Which will probably happen by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> I know they are buying time, hence I disagree with rebels decision to agree to ceasefire, they need to scrap it as soon as possible. Which will probably happen by tonight or tomorrow.




The ceasefire lasts 2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ultron said:


> They are buying time. Soon Su-30SMs bomb Idlib and Hezzy / SAA resume attack on rebels in Zabadani.
> 
> A ceasefire at this point only favors Assad, not rebels.


You guys don't learn your lessons, you always get your bubbles harshly burst one after another... When it looked impossible for a couple of hundreds of untrained, AKs-armed civilians to survive one of the heaviest armed armies world wide, we told you they'll make it and they did and further exceeded our expectations because nobody thought that the regime is that stupid and murderous to go on with this war against it's people till now, so it looks like the only conceivable option to win is militarily. Anyway, Russian direct involvement wasn't expected but the best thing it could accomplish is the worst case scenario which happens to be establishing an Alawaite state and securing it in Latika and Tartos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Regarding BE's post, I too read there is now cease fire in those two villages and Zabadani. The rebel pressure on those two villages/cities forced a cease fire in Zabadani but I'm not sure what the conditions are of it. It would be a wrong decision to halt successful offensive(which now regime is making up for probably preparing air assistance/troops/defensive points) in exchange for just halt of attack on Zabadani.


Conditions of ceasefire:
Regime not allowed to fly in Idlib for 6 months
Regime cannot paradrop supplies to Fua'a and Kefarya
Regime cannot reinforce any positions within the enclave
Any violations of this will result in takeover of Fua'a and Kefarya.
Regime already violated this a few times, so I'm assuming rebels are either being lenient or preparing to attack again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You guys don't learn your lessons, you always get your bubbles harshly burst one after another... When it looked impossible for a couple of hundreds of untrained, AKs-armed civilians to survive one of the heaviest armed armies world wide, we told you they'll make it and they did and further exceeded our expectations because nobody thought that the regime is that stupid and murderous to go on with this war against it's people till now, so it looks like the only conceivable option to win is militarily. Anyway, Russian direct involvement wasn't expected but the best thing it could accomplish is the worst case scenario which happens to be establishing an Alawaite state and securing it in Latika and Tartos.




If you think SAA is tough, you are in for a surprise. Compared to the Russian military, SAA is a walk in the park. Compared to the Russian military, SAA is a nobody. SAA is not a state of the art army like the Russian army. SAA is an obsolete army, even worse than the Ukrainian army. Russian military intervention is definitely going to tip the balance.

Ka-52 is hell


----------



## ultron

500 militants in Kanaker surrendered to SAA



























Syrian foreign minister says Russian attack will turn the tables. Putin expected to announce start of Operation Salvation during speech at UN. 

Al-Moallem: Russia’s participation in... - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook

BTR-82A in Syria


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Iraq?
> 
> Uncle Putin deployed the latest Su-30SM bomb trucks to Syria. These are Su-30SM not Su-27 because of canards.



interesting..not only will they be used to bomb rats, but would be a deterrent against NATO fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian air force bombed rebels in Daraya with general purpose bombs. A night attack. Looks like they got some shiny night vision goggles.

https://video-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=39678bb2e0852385229acf254d6b65f0&oe=55FF4053



C130 said:


> interesting..not only will they be used to bomb rats, but would be a deterrent against NATO fighters.




Russia does not need to deter NATO. Russia is a super power. NATO will never dare to touch Russia.


----------



## Mrc

russian will get whopped if they actually join the fight,,,, its going to be afghanistan 2.0


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> russian will get whopped if they actually join the fight,,,, its going to be afghanistan 2.0




Technology has come a long way since that time. This time night attacks will totally demoralize.


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> Technology has come a long way since that time. This time night attacks will totally demoralize.




technology has come long way..... both ways....
already too many players in conflict .... too bloody risky....
russians should stay out


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Mrc said:


> technology has come long way..... both ways....
> already too many players in conflict .... too bloody risky....
> russians should stay out


Assad was losing ground to terrorist so Russians had to intervene to help Assad.....hope its not too late


----------



## ultron

DjSmg said:


> Assad was losing ground to terrorist so Russians had to intervene to help Assad.....hope it not too late




Also those pesky American supplied TOWs must be destroyed by Ka-52s.


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> Also those pesky American supplied TOWs must be destroyed by Ka-52s.




that would lead to americans supplying TOWs that are not so pesky,,, and also some thing to deal with ka 52s.... and then fun will really start....


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> that would lead to americans supplying TOWs that are not so pesky,,, and also some thing to deal with ka 52s.... and then fun will really start....




Americans won't do that. This isn't the Cold War. The US would never supply MANPADS to rebels.


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> Americans won't do that. This isn't the Cold War. The US would never supply MANPADS to rebels.



they will.... you can mark my word for it....


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> they will.... you can mark my word for it....




MANPADS are useless against Ka-52s. MANPADS don't have the range and they cannot see at night. Only Patriots would be able to shoot down Ka-52s.

Russian air force tanker and Su-24s flying over what appears to be Idlib.


----------



## Mrc

Not every manpad is going to be useless....


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> Not every manpad is going to be useless....




LOLs if the US supplies MANPADS to rebels Russia throw some missiles at the White House. The US will never do that. The US will throw rebels under the bus like what Iran did to Houthis.


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> LOLs if the US supplies MANPADS to rebels Russia throw some missiles at the White House. The US will never do that. The US will throw rebels under the bus like what Iran did to Houthis.




They did exactly that in afghanistan and no missile was thrown at white house... infact ussr lost 1800 helis to stingers....

God what anericans wont give to see that happening again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> They did exactly that in afghanistan and no missile was thrown at white house... infact ussr lost 1800 helis to stingers....
> 
> God what anericans wont give to see that happening again....




MANPADS won't work this time. Ka-52 can hit from 10 km. MANPADS don't have that range. Rebels would need Patriots.


----------



## ultron

Can anyone ID the gun at 0:30? Looks like a big one.






funny vid in Zabadani


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> MANPADS are useless against Ka-52s. MANPADS don't have the range and they cannot see at night. Only Patriots would be able to shoot down Ka-52s.
> 
> Russian air force tanker and Su-24s flying over what appears to be Idlib.


And since when were there Ka-52s in Syria? Stop spamming this thread with your retarded nonsense.

Anyways, back to actual news on Syria:
This is the ceasefire reached for Zabadani/Fua'a and Kefarya:
- The signatories to the ceasefire were Jaish al Fateh & 3 Iranian negotiators and 1 Hezbollah. *Notice no negotiators from Assad.*
- There is a possibility the agreement will be overseen by the UN (like they'll do anything.)
- There will be a ceasefire and then a 6 month agreement. It affects Zabadani, Madaya, Baqeen, Sarghaya, and surrounding regime bases (all in the South); and Fua'a, Kefarya, Binnish, Taftanaz, Taoum, Ma'art Misrin, Idlib, Ram Hamdan, Zardana, and Shelikh (all in the North).
- Everyone leaving Zabadani must be fighters, their families, and the wounded. No one else.
- Iran will work w/ Lebanon to bring back families that fled "illegally" to Lebanon, no more than 50 families can be brought back. (Talking about refugees here I think. Iran wants more civilians to kill and abuse.)
- Women & Children and men under 18 or over 50 can leave Fua'a and Kefraya but the number of those leaving cannot be over 10,000.
- Regime must release 500 prisoners
- The regime cannot fly in any of the areas mentioned above, to either bomb or drop weapons/aid to shia militias.
- Fighters from Zabadani will leave with their weapons and a packed bag, but heavy weapons will be destroyed.
- There cannot be arms depots near frontlines
- No humanitarian blockade on Fua'a and Kefraya or humanitarian blockade on Madaya, Baqeen, and Serghaya (towns near Zabadani under rebel control.)

Effectively, this deal is in favor of the rebels. They get to pull out from Zabadani (and still hold nearby positions) while they can still put Fua'a, Kefarya, etc under siege. And the biggest point, rebels have established a *No Fly Zone* by themselves over Idlib. That means Idlib is now a good spot for refugees to flock to, no regime air bombardment or ISIS bombardment, regime artillery is not in range either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> And since when were there Ka-52s in Syria? Stop spamming this thread with your retarded nonsense.
> 
> Anyways, back to actual news on Syria:
> This is the ceasefire reached for Zabadani/Fua'a and Kefarya:
> - The signatories to the ceasefire were Jaish al Fateh & 3 Iranian negotiators and 1 Hezbollah. *Notice no negotiators from Assad.*
> - There is a possibility the agreement will be overseen by the UN (like they'll do anything.)
> - There will be a ceasefire and then a 6 month agreement. It affects Zabadani, Madaya, Baqeen, Sarghaya, and surrounding regime bases (all in the South); and Fua'a, Kefarya, Binnish, Taftanaz, Taoum, Ma'art Misrin, Idlib, Ram Hamdan, Zardana, and Shelikh (all in the North).
> - Everyone leaving Zabadani must be fighters, their families, and the wounded. No one else.
> - Iran will work w/ Lebanon to bring back families that fled "illegally" to Lebanon, no more than 50 families can be brought back. (Talking about refugees here I think. Iran wants more civilians to kill and abuse.)
> - Women & Children and men under 18 or over 50 can leave Fua'a and Kefraya but the number of those leaving cannot be over 10,000.
> - Regime must release 500 prisoners
> - The regime cannot fly in any of the areas mentioned above, to either bomb or drop weapons/aid to shia militias.
> - Fighters from Zabadani will leave with their weapons and a packed bag, but heavy weapons will be destroyed.
> - There cannot be arms depots near frontlines
> - No humanitarian blockade on Fua'a and Kefraya or humanitarian blockade on Madaya, Baqeen, and Serghaya (towns near Zabadani under rebel control.)
> 
> Effectively, this deal is in favor of the rebels. They get to pull out from Zabadani (and still hold nearby positions) while they can still put Fua'a, Kefarya, etc under siege. And the biggest point, rebels have established a *No Fly Zone* by themselves over Idlib. That means Idlib is now a good spot for refugees to flock to, no regime air bombardment or ISIS bombardment, regime artillery is not in range either.




Pffft. Any deal, even if signed, can be broken within a minute. Russia took back Crimea in violation of Budapest memorandum. No one gives a s.

When the Ruskis start bombing, all bets are off.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Pffft. Any deal, even if signed, can be broken within a minute. Russia took back Crimea in violation of Budapest memorandum. No one gives a s.
> 
> When the Ruskis start the bombing, all bets are off.


If the deal is broken, rebels can and will storm Fua'a and Kefarya, and kill hundreds if not thousands of regime fighters. While rebels would still remain in Zabadani to kick the regime's ***.
Now please stop with your incessant spamming of this forum with your Putin-worshiping and go to the Russian defence forum or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

@Dr.Thrax 

Would you support the Turkish Army going in and making Syria part of Turkey? Actually it wouldn't be Turkey anymore it would be some sort of new regional system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> If the deal is broken, rebels can and will storm Fua'a and Kefarya, and kill hundreds if not thousands of regime fighters. While rebels would still remain in Zabadani to kick the regime's ***.
> Now please stop with your incessant spamming of this forum with your Putin-worshiping and go to the Russian defence forum or something




It would be too late by then. With Russian jets in the sky, taking Fua and Kefreya would be impossible. Mahdi Army is also about to be redeployed to Syria now that ISIS is winding down in Iraq.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Would you support the Turkish Army going in and making Syria part of Turkey? Actually it wouldn't be Turkey anymore it would be some sort of new regional system.


I would rather be annexed by Turkey than by Iran.
If Turkey does the following: improves the situation of Syrians, gives them representation, equal rights, etc doesn't enforce Turkish as official language, etc etc I would be fine with it. I'm not a nationalistic bigot so I wouldn't care, but the likeliness of this is very low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Would you support the Turkish Army going in and making Syria part of Turkey? Actually it wouldn't be Turkey anymore it would be some sort of new regional system.




impossible 

Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> It would be too late by then. With Russian jets in the sky, taking Fua and Kefreya would be impossible. Mahdi Army is also about to be redeployed to Syria now that ISIS is winding down in Iraq.


Yup you're definitely Superboy.
Fua'a and Kefraya currently are easy pickings, Rebels destroyed most fortifications.
Mehdi army in Syria? IS winding down in Iraq? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

Dr.Thrax said:


> I would rather be annexed by Turkey than by Iran.
> If Turkey does the following: improves the situation of Syrians, gives them representation, equal rights, etc doesn't enforce Turkish as official language, etc etc I would be fine with it. I'm not a nationalististic bigot so I wouldn't care, but the likelyness of this is very low.


I was thinking the same, autonomous region with alot of rights etc. Even a syrian can become president of the new style republic etc.



ultron said:


> impossible
> 
> Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Mrc said:


> russian will get whopped if they actually join the fight,,,, its going to be afghanistan 2.0



If the Russians do join the fight, and be willing to commit the same resources they committed in Eastern Ukraine, they will dominate the battlefield. This is not Afghanistan where there are patches of villages and fighters can impose a guerrilla warfare, this is a conventional fight and when it comes to a conventional fight, the Russkies can deliver overwhelming firepower with deadly accuracy.

From the conduct i have seen of rebels in the videos, they lack discipline and cohesion. They are motivated, no doubt but they lack the discipline and the firepower to fight a modern enemy. This is something where the Russians excel in, not only are they motivated but they fight with discipline with some of the toughest equipment out there in the market. If Russian Officers are embedded in SAA even on a Company Level, you will see the effectiveness of SAA go up by a huge margin.

If the Russkies do decide to enter the battlefield in Syria, there is simply no one out there in Syria that can challenge them on the field. Heck, i will even say that there is no Middle Eastern Conventional Army that can challenge them on the battlefield.


----------



## atatwolf

Mrc said:


> They did exactly that in afghanistan and no missile was thrown at white house... infact ussr lost 1800 helis to stingers....
> 
> God what anericans wont give to see that happening again....


+1

Russia is shooting themselves in their own foot again.

Afghanistan 2.0.


Kebapçı Erhan said:


> I was thinking the same, autonomous region with alot of rights etc. Even a syrian can become president of the new style republic etc.
> View attachment 258895


We have enough minorities in Turkey who are not integrated, can't speak propper Turkish. No offense but I wouldn't want more minorities who wouldn't want to integrate and just be a drag on our economy without being one of us. Sen Turk musun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> If the Russians do join the fight, and be willing to commit the same resources they committed in Eastern Ukraine, they will dominate the battlefield. This is not Afghanistan where there are patches of villages and fighters can impose a guerrilla warfare, this is a conventional fight and when it comes to a conventional fight, the Russkies can deliver overwhelming firepower with deadly accuracy.
> 
> From the conduct i have seen of rebels in the videos, they lack discipline and cohesion. They are motivated, no doubt but they lack the discipline and the firepower to fight a modern enemy. This is something where the Russians excel in, not only are they motivated but they fight with discipline with some of the toughest equipment out there in the market. If Russian Officers are embedded in SAA even on a Company Level, you will see the effectiveness of SAA go up by a huge margin.
> 
> If the Russkies do decide to enter the battlefield in Syria, there is simply no one out there in Syria that can challenge them on the field. Heck, i will even say that there is no Middle Eastern Conventional Army that can challenge them on the battlefield.


If u check Ukraine, is despite huge pro-Russian population they could not advance much beyond the Russian border. Orange shows pro-Russian population and red - pro-Russian controlled territory:






In Syria there is no pro-Russian population and no Russian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ultron said:


> Syrian foreign minister says Russian attack will turn the tables. Putin expected to announce start of Operation Salvation during speech at UN.


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> and be willing to commit the same resources they committed in Eastern Ukraine




To be frank, there never were Russian soldiers in eastern Ukraine. In Crimea yes, in eastern Ukraine no. Would Russian soldiers ever risk their lives by going into battle without air cover? Hell no!



500 said:


> In Syria there is no pro-Russian population and no Russian border.




Sure there are. Ukrainians are not particularly pro Russia. On the other hand, Syrians are in general very pro Russia.



500 said:


> If u check Ukraine, is despite huge pro-Russian population they could not advance much beyond the Russian border.




Ye but it's not like Israel advanced much into Syria other than Golan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Game over S 300 in Syria..




Syria set to receive a batch of Mig 29 M2M and Yak 130


----------



## ultron

Ceylal said:


> Game over S 300 in Syria..
> View attachment 259031
> 
> Syria set to receive a batch of Mig 29 M2M and Yak 130




Game over man. Game over. It'll be dark soon. They'll be coming at night. Mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> If u check Ukraine, is despite huge pro-Russian population they could not advance much beyond the Russian border. Orange shows pro-Russian population and red - pro-Russian controlled territory:




They weren't interested in advancing beyond that territory.

Let's be honest here, if they wanted to advance they could have but the sanctions were biting real hard. The Russians with even such small numbers bolstered mostly by Pro Russian Militia completely outmanoeuvred, outsmarted and outfought the Ukrainians. The Ukrainian Army is by no means is a push over, they are well trained and have some very decent equipment. Equipment that the Syrian Rebels can only dream of possessing.



500 said:


> In Syria there is no pro-Russian population and no Russian border.



True, but they are fighting along the SAA who are the locals and not foreigners. I think Russians will be taking the role of advisors, not fighting the war for SAA themselves. And from what i have seen, this is what SAA lacks the most, Trained Officers. Some of the tactics i have seen of SAA Infantry and Armoured Crew are beyond pathetic. This is where i believe the Russians will be off great help for the SAA in terms of training and helping them improve their training drills. Also, the newer equipment the Russians will bring with them will be off great help for the SAA who are mostly using old and obsolete weapons. 

Second, feel free to correct me but if a Russian Armoured Regiment backed by Gunships and Flankers decide to advance on a Position, do tell me what force out there can put a brake on that advance? The only force that i can think of is a Stryker Brigade.



ultron said:


> To be frank, there never were Russian soldiers in eastern Ukraine. In Crimea yes, in eastern Ukraine no. Would Russian soldiers ever risk their lives by going into battle without air cover? Hell no!



Mostly in Advisory Roles


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> They weren't interested in advancing beyond that territory.


Putin was tallking about Novorossia from Odessa to Charkiv (all orange territory), but all ended in that tiny piece near Russian border.



> Let's be honest here, if they wanted to advance they could have but the sanctions were biting real hard. The Russians with even such small numbers bolstered mostly by Pro Russian Militia completely outmanoeuvred, outsmarted and outfought the Ukrainians. The Ukrainian Army is by no means is a push over, they are well trained and have some very decent equipment. Equipment that the Syrian Rebels can only dream of possessing.


Ukrainian army is very poorly trained. They had not any conflict in past 23 years so they did nothing.



> True, but they are fighting along the SAA who are the locals and not foreigners.


SAA are locals in Tartus and Latakia, not in Idlib and Aleppo.



> I think Russians will be taking the role of advisors, not fighting the war for SAA themselves.


They have been advising since very beginning. Do u think Syria air force, for example would be still operable without *massive* Russian help?



> Second, feel free to correct me but if a Russian Armoured Regiment backed by Gunships and Flankers decide to advance on a Position, do tell me what force out there can put a brake on that advance? The only force that i can think of is a Stryker Brigade.


Russia lost 12 thousand troops fighting in tiny 1 million encircled Chechnya. Eventually they bribed one of the Chechen commanders so he is doing there whatever he wishes.

Syria is 22 million country - 22 times more than Chechnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

notorious_eagle said:


> They weren't interested in advancing beyond that territory.
> 
> Let's be honest here, if they wanted to advance they could have but the sanctions were biting real hard. The Russians with even such small numbers bolstered mostly by Pro Russian Militia completely outmanoeuvred, outsmarted and outfought the Ukrainians. The Ukrainian Army is by no means is a push over, they are well trained and have some very decent equipment. Equipment that the Syrian Rebels can only dream of possessing.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but they are fighting along the SAA who are the locals and not foreigners. I think Russians will be taking the role of advisors, not fighting the war for SAA themselves. And from what i have seen, this is what SAA lacks the most, Trained Officers. Some of the tactics i have seen of SAA Infantry and Armoured Crew are beyond pathetic. This is where i believe the Russians will be off great help for the SAA in terms of training and helping them improve their training drills. Also, the newer equipment the Russians will bring with them will be off great help for the SAA who are mostly using old and obsolete weapons.
> 
> Second, feel free to correct me but if a Russian Armoured Regiment backed by Gunships and Flankers decide to advance on a Position, do tell me what force out there can put a brake on that advance? The only force that i can think of is a Stryker Brigade.
> 
> 
> Mostly in Advisory Roles




Chechens gave them a bloody nose. This time they will face the Chechen again on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Bratva said:


> Chechens gave them a bloody nose. This time they will face the Chechen again on the battlefield.



Hopefully, they will assist in evaporating the Chechen vermin, be it in Russia or Syria. There are many Chechens already exterminated by Syrian army, Russia will help to hunt all of them, if the rumors are true.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Putin was tallking about Novorossia from Odessa to Charkiv (all orange territory), but all ended in that tiny piece near Russian border.



Intentions and reality. The Russians are happy with what they got, sizeable land and population to continuously destabilize Ukraine unless it falls back into the Russian Orbit. That's good enough for Russia.



500 said:


> Ukrainian army is very poorly trained. They had not any conflict in past 23 years so they did nothing.



Some of their Units were very highly trained, but were completely routed by the Rebels. Poorly Trained Overall yes but Under equipped, Hell No.

Outmanoeuvred and outfought by the enemy.



500 said:


> SAA are locals in Tartus and Latakia, not in Idlib and Aleppo.



True, but i have a hard time believing that Syria's once Secular People will be actively supporting Al Qaeda in Idlib. Last what i read, Aleppo is still very heavily contested and the Government holds the most important parts of the city. It appears to me that Assad's goals have changed to only holding the most important economic viable areas and letting the gutter go to the rebels.

Let's see how long these Rebels last against a Disciplined Foe. Let's see how many casualties they can sustain when upgraded infantry and armour are advancing in tight formations; artillery, gunships and flankers are pounding them with deadly accuracy. They have been encircled, and for once their enemy has reconned the entire area, thus no deadly surprises for the enemy. As i said before, the Rebels in Syria are yet to face a disciplined foe and this might just be about to change.



500 said:


> They have been advising since very beginning. Do u think Syria air force, for example would be still operable without *massive* Russian help?



Sir

Maybe on Technical Level but not on Operational Level. If the Russians were, i don't think SAA would perform as horribly as it has been. One only needs to look at their Infantry or Tanker Crews in action, the amount of indiscipline is simply astonishing.

I am talking about adding an Advisor on a Company Level, if that happens believe me the efficiency of SAA will improve by many folds.



500 said:


> Russia lost 12 thousand troops fighting in tiny 1 million encircled Chechnya. Eventually they bribed one of the Chechen commanders so he is doing there whatever he wishes.
> 
> Syria is 22 million country - 22 times more than Chechnya.



Sir

That is not a good comparison at all. Let me elaborate:

First of all, this is not the Russian Army of the 90's. The Army that fought in Chechnya was only a shadow of the Mighty Soviet Army. Russian Troops were selling their weapons to the Rebels to make a quick buck. Their Officer Corps was rotten to the stench. It was a Conscript Army, and not a Professional One. That is not the case now. This is by far the strongest Army we have seen Russia has fielded since the collapse of the Soviet Union. This was evident in Crimea and Eastern Ukraine. Their discipline, equipment and tactics were a testament to their reforms. The reason why i was impressed is because they learned from their mistakes in 2008, even though they won, they still went back to the drawing board and worked on their weaknesses. Now that is a sign of a Good Professional Army. The Russians might not make the best cars or food, but history is witness to the fact that they do make damn good Armies.

Second, Syria is not Chechnya. Syrians don't have the same stomach to fight a war like the Chechens were willing too. Not every civilian in Syria is a soldier unlike in Chechnya. Mothers are not willing to strap bombs on themselves and their kids to blow up the enemy. Also, i have not seen the FSA fight against the enemy with the same ferocity as the Chechens did. ISIS and Nusra might fight with the same ferocity but they lack the discipline the Chechens have. Some of the videos i have seen of Nusra and ISIS in action, they are simply spraying bullets up in the Air hoping one of them hits the enemy.

Thus, i believe this is not a correct comparison. Syria is not Chechnya, and this Russian Army is not the same you saw in the 1990's. I don't like Putin as a person, but he must be credited for the reforms he brought to the Armed Forces.

@Bratva Read Above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian satellite imagery giving SAA a boost. SAA captured Tal SyriaTel from ISIS.

Russian Satellite Imagery Helps the Syrian Army Progress in Palmyra: Tal SyriaTel Captured



500 said:


> Putin was tallking about Novorossia from Odessa to Charkiv (all orange territory), but all ended in that tiny piece near Russian border.




In the framework of the UN, such a move would for sure lead to WW3, not a good outcome for everyone. This tiny piece is not so tiny. Israel sized.



500 said:


> Russia lost 12 thousand troops




5,000 is a far cry from 12,000

Russian drones reported started hunting for Qaeda targets in Idlib


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Intentions and reality. The Russians are happy with what they got, sizeable land and population to continuously destabilize Ukraine unless it falls back into the Russian Orbit. That's good enough for Russia.


In reailty they could not capture much.



> Some of their Units were very highly trained, but were completely routed by the Rebels. Poorly Trained Overall yes but Under equipped, Hell No.


No there is not a single well trained Ukrainian unit. Their best units in war are volunteer self made nationalist brigades like Azov 



> True, but i have a hard time believing that Syria's once Secular People will be actively supporting Al Qaeda in Idlib.


Idlib and especially Jabl Zavia is Nusra stronghold. They were one of he first to kick Assad forces out. 

Besides after all Assad brutality you dont have to be Islamist to fight him. Any normal person would do anything to get rid of that bloody maniac.



> Last what i read, Aleppo is still very heavily contested and the Government holds the most important parts of the city. It appears to me that Assad's goals have changed to only holding the most important economic viable areas and letting the gutter go to the rebels.


Assad keeps huge forces in semi encircled city. What he is hoping for - hell knows. Same he was keeping forces in Idlib for 3 years until it collapsed.



> Let's see how long these Rebels last against a Disciplined Foe. Let's see how many casualties they can sustain when upgraded infantry and armour are advancing in tight formations; artillery, gunships and flankers are pounding them with deadly accuracy. They have been encircled, and for once their enemy has reconned the entire area, thus no deadly surprises for the enemy. As i said before, the Rebels in Syria are yet to face a disciplined foe and this might just be about to change.


Syria is like 22 Checnyas. It would be a total suicide for Russia to attack in these areas.



> I am talking about adding an Advisor on a Company Level, if that happens believe me the efficiency of SAA will improve by many folds.


I repeat: all Russian force with all Russian officers and all Russian soldiers lost 12,000 fighting in tiny Chechna, what makes u think that putting Russian officer among Arab speakers will make magics and wonders? How they will communicate? Pantomime? And if Saudis offer 100,000$ for Russian officer how long it will take before they sell him to rebels? 



> First of all, this is not the Russian Army of the 90's. The Army that fought in Chechnya was only a shadow of the Mighty Soviet Army. Russian Troops were selling their weapons to the Rebels to make a quick buck. Their Officer Corps was rotten to the stench. It was a Conscript Army, and not a Professional One. That is not the case now. This is by far the strongest Army we have seen Russia has fielded since the collapse of the Soviet Union. This was evident in Crimea and Eastern Ukraine. Their discipline, equipment and tactics were a testament to their reforms. The reason why i was impressed is because they learned from their mistakes in 2008, even though they won, they still went back to the drawing board and worked on their weaknesses. Now that is a sign of a Good Professional Army. The Russians might not make the best cars or food, but history is witness to the fact that they do make damn good Armies.


In Second Chechen war they lost same amount as in first, although they bribed two large Chechen clans (Kadirov and Yamadaev).



> Second, Syria is not Chechnya. Syrians don't have the same stomach to fight a war like the Chechens were willing too.


Where from u get that idea? Look how Syrians are storming Assad fortifications without artillery and tanks. Check Jobar or Daraya where they are completely encircled for over 2 years, barrel bombed as hell yet still hold their position. Or right now in small Zabadani, where Assad dropped 10 barrell bombs on each building and attacks with waunted hezbollah and Russian advisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Idlib and especially Jabl Zavia is Nusra stronghold. They were one of he first to kick Assad forces out.




SAA held Idlib for *four* years before they were kicked out. It's certainly not because of the population there, but because of Qaeda human wave attack which resulted in 100 Qaedas killed for every SAA. It's like what Chinese did in Korea. When they come running at your firing machine gun, stepping over the bodies of their fallen, you know you are in d s 



500 said:


> Syria is like 22 Checnyas. It would be a total suicide for Russia to attack in these areas.




Russians do air strikes. There won't be anything rebels can do about that because they cannot take Latakia. Germany was crushed by Russian fire power. I'd be surprised if rebels can withstand it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Putin was tallking about Novorossia from Odessa to Charkiv (all orange territory), but all ended in that tiny piece near Russian border.
> 
> 
> Ukrainian army is very poorly trained. They had not any conflict in past 23 years so they did nothing.
> 
> 
> SAA are locals in Tartus and Latakia, not in Idlib and Aleppo.
> 
> 
> They have been advising since very beginning. Do u think Syria air force, for example would be still operable without *massive* Russian help?
> 
> 
> Russia lost 12 thousand troops fighting in tiny 1 million encircled Chechnya. Eventually they bribed one of the Chechen commanders so he is doing there whatever he wishes.
> 
> Syria is 22 million country - 22 times more than Chechnya.


What Russia wanted was Crimea the rest was not Russian intention that was something just happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

JEskandari said:


> What Russia wanted was Crimea the rest was not Russian intention that was something just happened.




Crimea was a part of Russia until it was illegally transferred to Ukraine by Krushev as a gift. Russia got it back just like Germany got Sudetenland back from Czechoslovakia.

Assad missile attack killed at least 18 people in rebel held part of Aleppo

Activists say missile attack kills 18 in northern Syria city - Yahoo News


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> In reailty they could not capture much.



They wanted Crimea, and enough land in Ukraine to destabilize Ukraine. They got both.



500 said:


> No there is not a single well trained Ukrainian unit. Their best units in war are volunteer self made nationalist brigades like Azov



That is not correct Sir. The 1st and 17th Armoured Brigade are quite decent, and their Special Forces are very well equipped and trained. You cannot dismiss the Ukrainians like that.



500 said:


> Idlib and especially Jabl Zavia is Nusra stronghold. They were one of he first to kick Assad forces out.
> 
> Besides after all Assad brutality you dont have to be Islamist to fight him. Any normal person would do anything to get rid of that bloody maniac.



Its a no brainer, compare what Syria is now and what it was before the war, i am sure everyone will take Syria before the war. No matter what you say about Assad, Syria was a prosperous and a stable nation compared to what it is surrounded by. Al Nusra are a bunch of fanatics, killers. They cannot govern or deliver basic services to the masses, they can only deliver war and bloodshed.



500 said:


> Assad keeps huge forces in semi encircled city. What he is hoping for - hell knows. Same he was keeping forces in Idlib for 3 years until it collapsed.



As i said before, horrible tactics and strategy. If the Russians join the party, this will change.



500 said:


> Syria is like 22 Checnyas. It would be a total suicide for Russia to attack in these areas.



So far from what we have seen, your assessment is wrong. Syria hasn't come close to being something like Chechnya.



500 said:


> I repeat: all Russian force with all Russian officers and all Russian soldiers lost 12,000 fighting in tiny Chechna, what makes u think that putting Russian officer among Arab speakers will make magics and wonders? How they will communicate? Pantomime? And if Saudis offer 100,000$ for Russian officer how long it will take before they sell him to rebels?



Russian Army of the 1990's, not of 2015. Russian Officers commanding and leading SAA will make for a very formidable enemy. As i said before, what SAA is lacking is leadership and trained Officers and this is where the Russians will excel in.



500 said:


> In Second Chechen war they lost same amount as in first, although they bribed two large Chechen clans (Kadirov and Yamadaev).



Militarily, they stood victorious in the Second War although at a Great Cost but as i said before, this is not the Russian Army of the 1990's. This is the Russian Army of 2015, you're comparing Apples to Oranges.



500 said:


> Where from u get that idea? Look how Syrians are storming Assad fortifications without artillery and tanks. Check Jobar or Daraya where they are completely encircled for over 2 years, barrel bombed as hell yet still hold their position. Or right now in small Zabadani, where Assad dropped 10 barrell bombs on each building and attacks with waunted hezbollah and Russian advisers.



You just validated my argument. The SAA has been horribly lacking in strategy and tactics, this is where the Russians will fill in. They will not do the door to door fighting, but they will advise them on a Company Level. SAA should be able to blast the Rebels attacking them without any artillery or tanks, but they are not which clearly means they lack the leadership.

This fighting is still not on the same level that we saw in Chechnya. We don't see Mothers strapping themselves with bombs, we don't see kids being strapped with bombs. Not every civilian is a soldier, 11 million Syrians have left Syria because they don't want to fight. That was not the case in Chechnya where every civilian wanted to kill Russians.


----------



## ultron

Syria is no Chechnya, and Nusra is no SS. Russian satellite intel and air power are going to make a huge difference, essentially tip the balance. Let's not forget Assad has some of the biggest cities like Damascus, western Aleppo, the coast, Homs, Hama, Daraa, Deir es Zor, Hasakah, Qamishli. Rebels only have Raqqah, Palmyra, Idlib, eastern Aleppo.

Let's not forget SAA is 200,000 strong, half of which are hardcore NDF. This is several times the size of the USSR allied Afghan army during the Afghanistan war. On top of this, Mahdi Army and Hezbollah are fearsome allies of SAA.

Russians won't be doing ground warfare. They'll only do air strikes. Rebels have nothing that can hit Russian aircraft. This is going to be extremely demoralizing for rebels.


----------



## ultron

Breaking: SAA captured Al Kassarat near Damascus with the help of Russian satellite imagery.

Syrian Army Recaptures Al-Kassarat Near the Syrian Capital


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> They wanted Crimea, and enough land in Ukraine to destabilize Ukraine. They got both.


Not sure where from u have intel info, but i've seen Putin himself talking about Novorossia from Odessa to Kharkiv. 



> That is not correct Sir. The 1st and 17th Armoured Brigade are quite decent, and their Special Forces are very well equipped and trained. You cannot dismiss the Ukrainians like that.


This is how Ukrainian tankers were training:








> Its a no brainer, compare what Syria is now and what it was before the war, i am sure everyone will take Syria before the war. No matter what you say about Assad, Syria was a prosperous and a stable nation compared to what it is surrounded by. Al Nusra are a bunch of fanatics, killers. They cannot govern or deliver basic services to the masses, they can only deliver war and bloodshed.


Before Assads came to power governments in Syria were changing every weekend and there was no problem. But Assad decided to stay in power at all cost, even literally drowning whole country in blood. So first it was revolution for better life and freedom, now its simply about removing bloody psychopath maniac. 



> As i said before, horrible tactics and strategy. If the Russians join the party, this will change.


Russia joined the party since the beginning. If you think Russians are going to fight in Idlib mountains, you are wrong and if u think that Russians are some kind of magic you are even more wrong.



> So far from what we have seen, your assessment is wrong. Syria hasn't come close to being something like Chechnya.


You are right. Judging Jobar and Daraya performance Syria is far more than Chechnya.



> Russian Army of the 1990's, not of 2015. Russian Officers commanding and leading SAA will make for a very formidable enemy. As i said before, what SAA is lacking is leadership and trained Officers and this is where the Russians will excel in.


I am talking about second Russian war Chechna which was in 2000-es. They lost 6000 soldiers in tiny country, destroyed it totally killing tens of thousands civilians and then paid billions of bribe to Chechen warlords which killed Russians.



> Militarily, they stood victorious in the Second War although at a Great Cost but as i said before, this is not the Russian Army of the 1990's. This is the Russian Army of 2015, you're comparing Apples to Oranges.


See above. 



> You just validated my argument. The SAA has been horribly lacking in strategy and tactics, this is where the Russians will fill in. They will not do the door to door fighting, but they will advise them on a Company Level. SAA should be able to blast the Rebels attacking them without any artillery or tanks, but they are not which clearly means they lack the leadership.


As I said Russia performed very poorly in Chechnya. Why do u think that one Russian soldier in company talking pantomima language with Arabs around him will turn them into Rambos - I really dont know.



> This fighting is still not on the same level that we saw in Chechnya. We don't see Mothers strapping themselves with bombs, we don't see kids being strapped with bombs. Not every civilian is a soldier, 11 million Syrians have left Syria because they don't want to fight. That was not the case in Chechnya where every civilian wanted to kill Russians.


These are myth. In 1 million Chechnya there ere some 20 k active fighters.They were very poorly armed and mostly poorly trained as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Not sure where from u have intel info, but i've seen Putin himself talking about Novorossia from Odessa to Kharkiv.




Do you have a source? From what I read, Putin clearly stated he would not take any other Ukrainian land beyond Crimea. Can't find the article anymore


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Do you have a source? From what I read, Putin clearly stated he would not take any other Ukrainian land beyond Crimea. Can't find the article anymore


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

atatwolf said:


> +1
> 
> Russia is shooting themselves in their own foot again.
> 
> Afghanistan 2.0.
> 
> We have enough minorities in Turkey who are not integrated, can't speak propper Turkish. No offense but I wouldn't want more minorities who wouldn't want to integrate and just be a drag on our economy without being one of us. Sen Turk musun?


I am a Turk.


----------



## ultron

well, looky here 









500 said:


>




Yea right. Taking over a part of a country is absolutely insane in this day and age. Israel only annexed Golan after the Arab Israel wars. What right does Russia have to annex part of Ukraine? Then again, the Ukraine story is not over. It remains to be seen what happens in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ultron said:


> Yea right. Taking over a part of a country is absolutely insane in this day and age. Israel only annexed Golan after the Arab Israel wars. What right does Russia have to annex part of Ukraine? Then again, the Ukraine story is not over. It remains to be seen what happens in the future.


One question, have you been living under a rock the past 2 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

xenon54 said:


> One question, have you been living under a rock the past 2 years?




Russians always regarded Crimea as legitimate Russian territory because Krushev illegally transferred it from Russia to Ukraine in 1954. That's why Russia took it back.

Modern Russia was formed in 1917 out of the Russian empire, but always had Crimea until 1954.

Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ultron

some new tweets

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 49 Min.Vor 49 Minuten
*Syrian Army confiscates a large weapons supply in Jaroud Talfeeta. Several terrorists arrested by the SAA.* #Qalamoun
4 Retweets 5 Favoriten

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 45 Min.Vor 45 Minuten
*Inside Slunfeh (northeast Latakia): Iranian Revolutionary Guards man the checkpoints from the Abu Gabi Restaurant to the northern orchards.*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 42 Min.Vor 42 Minuten
*Russian Marines in Safita. They have been reportedly traveling back and forth from the Houla Plains, directing NDF reinforcements.*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 40 Min.Vor 40 Minuten
*Russian military advisors traveled to the T-4 Military Airport in east #Homs yesterday. Advisors overseeing the SAA's battle in Palmyra*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 29 Min.Vor 29 Minuten
*Syrian Army and National Defense Forces capture the western hills in Jabal 'Azzan in southern #Aleppo - 16 Islamists killed.*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 25 Min.Vor 25 Minuten
*I am told by a senior officer in the Syrian Air Defense that their airstrikes have never been so accurate. Satellite imagery helping a lot.*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 25 Min.Vor 25 Minuten
*Rebel forces can no longer travel untouched around Syria. Russians tracking their movements and directing air traffic.*

rebels, beware the eyes in space  Russian Persona class recon satellites see you everywhere, all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

notorious_eagle said:


> No matter what you say about Assad, Syria was a prosperous and a stable nation compared to what it is surrounded by. Al Nusra are a bunch of fanatics, killers. They cannot govern or deliver basic services to the masses, they can only deliver war and bloodshed.


That's the point. Syria got to the point its at due to feckless Ba'athi leadership headed by Assad. The Ba'athi regime has proven it can provide a hell of a lot more war and bloodshed than basic services or even stability in the country. I don't believe that somehow all of world conspired against Syria to make it reach this point. It was the irresponsible leadership that kickstarted all of it with their brutality and injustice.



ultron said:


> some new tweets
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 49 Min.Vor 49 Minuten
> *Syrian Army confiscates a large weapons supply in Jaroud Talfeeta. Several terrorists arrested by the SAA.* #Qalamoun
> 4 Retweets 5 Favoriten
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 45 Min.Vor 45 Minuten
> *Inside Slunfeh (northeast Latakia): Iranian Revolutionary Guards man the checkpoints from the Abu Gabi Restaurant to the northern orchards.*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 42 Min.Vor 42 Minuten
> *Russian Marines in Safita. They have been reportedly traveling back and forth from the Houla Plains, directing NDF reinforcements.*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 40 Min.Vor 40 Minuten
> *Russian military advisors traveled to the T-4 Military Airport in east #Homs yesterday. Advisors overseeing the SAA's battle in Palmyra*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 29 Min.Vor 29 Minuten
> *Syrian Army and National Defense Forces capture the western hills in Jabal 'Azzan in southern #Aleppo - 16 Islamists killed.*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 25 Min.Vor 25 Minuten
> *I am told by a senior officer in the Syrian Air Defense that their airstrikes have never been so accurate. Satellite imagery helping a lot.*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 25 Min.Vor 25 Minuten
> *Rebel forces can no longer travel untouched around Syria. Russians tracking their movements and directing air traffic.*
> 
> rebels, beware the eyes in space  Russian Persona class recon satellites see you everywhere, all the time


Leith Abou Fadel lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Not sure where from u have intel info, but i've seen Putin himself talking about Novorossia from Odessa to Kharkiv.
> 
> 
> This is how Ukrainian tankers were training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before Assads came to power governments in Syria were changing every weekend and there was no problem. But Assad decided to stay in power at all cost, even literally drowning whole country in blood. So first it was revolution for better life and freedom, now its simply about removing bloody psychopath maniac.
> 
> 
> Russia joined the party since the beginning. If you think Russians are going to fight in Idlib mountains, you are wrong and if u think that Russians are some kind of magic you are even more wrong.
> 
> 
> You are right. Judging Jobar and Daraya performance Syria is far more than Chechnya.
> 
> 
> I am talking about second Russian war Chechna which was in 2000-es. They lost 6000 soldiers in tiny country, destroyed it totally killing tens of thousands civilians and then paid billions of bribe to Chechen warlords which killed Russians.
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> As I said Russia performed very poorly in Chechnya. Why do u think that one Russian soldier in company talking pantomima language with Arabs around him will turn them into Rambos - I really dont know.
> 
> 
> These are myth. In 1 million Chechnya there ere some 20 k active fighters.They were very poorly armed and mostly poorly trained as well.



Sir

Let's agree to disagree. Time will be a great judge.


----------



## zzzz

I see number 500 got immense butthurt attack again? What happened now? 




500 said:


> Not sure where from u have intel info, but i've seen Putin himself talking about Novorossia from Odessa to Kharkiv.



Yeah, and i have seen Putin himself talking about Palestine with the capital in Jerusalem. Go buy more pampers for worst case scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Jordan-backed tribesmen fighting ISIS*

BEIRUT – An anti-regime tribal coalition that is financed by Amman and seeks to roll back the threat of ISIS in southern Syria has emerged in recent weeks, a pro-rebel outlet reported on Monday.

Dubai based Al-Aan TV published a report profiling the Collective of Free Southern Tribesmen, a newly re-named rebel conglomeration that is fighting ISIS in southern Syria’s Al-Lajat Plain.

The Collective on September 4 publicly announced that it was beginning an offensive against ISIS in Al-Lajat, which is located on the northeastern edge of the Daraa province near the Druze-populated Suweida region.

Originally called The Free Men of the South, 80% of the group’s fighters are from tribes in Suweida, Daraa, Quneitra and southern rural Damascus, according to the group’s spokesperson Mohammad Adnan.

Adnan told Al-Aan that the group now has 3,000 fighters, is led Syrian Army defectors, and is commanded inside Syrian by former Syrian Army officer Captain Hussam al-Karahisha.

“The Collective’s fighters are deployed in southern Syria and they are fully prepared to wage and direct the fiercest of battles against both the regime and ISIS.”

*Coordinating with Jordan*

The tribal group has publicly touted its ties with Jordan, with spokesperson Mohammad Adan going into details on the link.

“The Collective of Free Southern Tribesmen is coordinating with neighboring states, especially Jordan, to confront ISIS… in southern Syria,” Adnan said.

“[It] is funded by the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan and businessman Sheikh Rakkan al-Khudeir.”

“The Collective’s fighters are deployed in the Al-Lajat area and along the eastern Syrian-Jordanian border,” he added.

“[It] coordinates and communicates with Free Syrian Army factions, [and] participates with them in joint operations rooms during battles.”

In March, Jordan announced that it was preparing to train tribesmen and Syrian rebels to battle ISIS and has since made a number of overtures to tribal groups in southern Syria.

On June 19, representatives of a number of tribal leaders in Syria officially rejected Jordan’s offer for support, however only a week later other tribal leaders voiced their acceptance of King Abdullah’s offer to arm and train tribal leaders. 

British daily _The Independent _reported on July 8 that a group of tribal chiefs in Syria had formed a new “Coalition of Syrian Tribes and Clans” that had held secret meetings with the General John Allen, the US point-man for the international coalition’s campaign against ISIS.

*Ongoing battle with ISIS*

“The battle to uproot ISIS from the Al-Lajat area to the northeast of Daraa Province is ongoing,” the spokesperson for the Collective of Free Southern Tribesmen said in his Monday interview.

Al-Aan cited an official statement from the collective as saying that clashes are currently centered on the village Housh Hamad, “where ISIS has a strong presence.”

“The village’s surroundings have been cleansed but the ruggedness of area [coupled with] the group’s possession of modern weaponry and [the fact that] it is supported by regime warplanes has made the task difficult.”

“ISIS members are being pursued on foot without vehicles and with light to mid-range weaponry only.”

The battle is important because it opens the road to the regime’s Khalkhala Airbase as well as the road to the Syrian Desert and Deir Ezzor, Al-Aan added.




-------------------
Btw, Jordan wasn't actively trying to recruit tribes back in March, rather it offered arming and funding to certain tribes if they requested it, and it seems like some did.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

WASHINGTON: Russia has deployed 28 combat planes in Syria, U.S. officials said Monday, confirming the latest move in Moscow's increasing military presence in the war-torn nation.

"There are 28 fighter and bomber aircraft" at an airfield in the western Syrian province of Latakia, one of the officials told AFP, speaking on condition of anonymity.

A second official, also speaking on condition of anonymity, confirmed the figure, and added there were about 20 Russian combat and transport helicopters at the base.

That official also said Russia was operating drones over Syria, but did not give additional details.

Washington in recent weeks has expressed growing concern over Russia's increasing military presence in Syria to support President Bashar Assad.

The United States has warned that Russian military backing for the Syrian regime only risks sending more extremists to the war-torn country and could further hamper any effort at bringing peace.

Moscow, meanwhile, has been on a diplomatic push to get the coalition of Western and regional powers fighting ISIS to join forces with Assad against the jihadis.

U.S. Defense Secretary Ashton Carter spoke with his Russian counterpart Sergei Shoigu on Friday, ending an 18-month freeze in military relations triggered by NATO anger over Moscow's role in the Ukraine crisis.

They agreed to continue discussions, which are crucial to lessen the risk of incidents involving coalition forces and Russian forces operating in the same air space.

The U.S.-led coalition is carrying out almost daily strikes against the extremists in Syria.

looks like more figther jets have arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Russia involvement is better than nothing, but this should of happened a year ago.

Su-24M,Su-25, and Su-30SM are a game changer

along with the Mi-24, and hopefully Mi-28N, and UAVS these rats will be dead, or heading to Europe for asylum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

true it should have done a long time ago Russia should have been there but we have to think Russia didnot like to interfere in Syria affairs , all just wanted to finish through talk and peace it didnot work
there are reports from the war field that new toy are there in the air and accurate and precision 
good i am happy that there is no safe place force for terrorist 
with even air power and advice and navy power it will turn the tide again 

i am not sure about the amount 4 Su30 SM 12 Su25 6 Su 24 and other mi28 mi24 and mi35 
my question is who will fly this birds


----------



## ultron

Yeah baby. In 2013 Iraq and Lebanon entered the war. In 2015 Russia enters the war. Syria war is not a civil war.













bdslph said:


> true it should have done a long time ago Russia should have been there but we have to think Russia didnot like to interfere in Syria affairs , all just wanted to finish through talk and peace it didnot work
> there are reports from the war field that new toy are there in the air and accurate and precision
> good i am happy that there is no safe place force for terrorist
> with even air power and advice and navy power it will turn the tide again
> 
> i am not sure about the amount 4 Su30 SM 12 Su25 6 Su 24 and other mi28 mi24 and mi35
> my question is who will fly this birds




Russians fly them.



C130 said:


> Russia involvement is better than nothing, but this should of happened a year ago.
> 
> Su-24M,Su-25, and Su-30SM are a game changer
> 
> along with the Mi-24, and hopefully Mi-28N, and UAVS these rats will be dead, or heading to Europe for asylum




1 year ago Assad was winning so no intervention necessary. This year rebels captured Idlib so Russia intervenes.


----------



## Falcon29

@Dr.Thrax 

Well God help your people, all you have left now is God. I was saying this from the beginning, and in the beginning it sounded annoying and exaggerated. I did this intent-fully, I was bashing, Iran(In sense that hostility with West doesn't exist), Arab nations(in sense that they don't actually support revolution) and US(In sense that they make false promises to give impression they side with rebels to damage rebels reputation). And now you see US-Russian coordination against rebels in Syria, pretty much they are fully isolated now with Arab approval. You guys(I'm sure you personally did)wouldn't believe me when a couple years ago I was telling everyone I guarantee you whole world will oppose opposition and won't allow them to win. All because of the Islamic banners(And I'm not too religious), the world has a mysterious bias.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> all you have left now is God



+ Chechens, Uzbeks, Egyptians, Tunisians, Saudis, Turks, Palestinians and terrorists from 60 other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> + Chechens, Uzbeks, Egyptians, Tunisians, Saudis, Turks, Palestinians and terrorists from 60 other nations.



Men on ground, ethnicity aren't important for me. I am looking at conflict from larger POV.


----------



## forcetrip

Falcon29 said:


> Men on ground, ethnicity aren't important for me. I am looking at conflict from larger POV.



The larger POV is that all assets will be used against Daesh and al qaeda. By next year you will see FSA break off from their alliance with extremists across the country. Once the grinding has stopped the remaining players will get on a table and come to some sort of agreement. Today is September 22nd 2015.


----------



## Falcon29

forcetrip said:


> The larger POV is that all assets will be used against Daesh and al qaeda. By next year you will see FSA break off from their alliance with extremists across the country. Once the grinding has stopped the remaining players will get on a table and come to some sort of agreement. Today is September 22nd 2015.



Obviously you have bad reading comprehension, by 'larger POV' I am indicating on focusing on total military assets of both sides and not who individuals are. Majority in rebel side are Syrian, majority is also Syrian on regime side but not as large as rebel majority. As for IS, IS far east from the current 'Western' regime held state in Syria and doesn't pose a threat to it in short term. Nusra is one party in small portions of Idlib, what US thinks of them is irrelevant and doesn't scare anybody any. I don't support US war against Syrian rebels. Meanwhile, Syrian rebels all on their own going up against Iran, Russia, Western led coalition, Arab nations, etc....are managing quite well and still making advances. Men will not go down without fight, they aren't the type where you carpet bomb civilians in hopes of defeating men because you're a whuss. Russian, US, Irani, Shia soldiers are whusses cowards who simply have no gut to fight on ground and expect foreign air forces to do fighting for them. IS also recently shelled Baghad military airport which is shipping Iranian arms/Iraqi fighters to Assad. So bottomline, even with increased international assistance, Assad can't defeat motivated people.


----------



## forcetrip

Falcon29 said:


> Obviously you have bad reading comprehension, by 'larger POV' I am indicating on focusing on total military assets of both sides and not who individuals are. Majority in rebel side are Syrian, majority is also Syrian on regime side but not as large as rebel majority. As for IS, IS far east from the current 'Western' regime held state in Syria and doesn't pose a threat to it in short term. Nusra is one party in small portions of Idlib, what US thinks of them is irrelevant and doesn't scare anybody any. I don't support US war against Syrian rebels. Meanwhile, Syrian rebels all on their own going up against Iran, Russia, Western led coalition, Arab nations, etc....are managing quite well and still making advances. Men will not go down without fight, they aren't the type where you carpet bomb civilians in hopes of defeating men because you're a whuss. Russian, US, Irani, Shia soldiers are whusses cowards who simply have no gut to fight on ground and expect foreign air forces to do fighting for them. IS also recently shelled Baghad military airport which is shipping Iranian arms/Iraqi fighters to Assad. So bottomline, even with increased international assistance, Assad can't defeat motivated people.



FSA were the driving force taking over IDLIB? Who were driving the Suicide vehicles smashing the frontlines to sound a haphazard retreat for the Syrian Army? Alqaeda would be mad for you stealing their glory. Also would be upset are all the western and Arab countries writing those checks. Everyone should accept the minimum of ground realities. TOWs and satellite images do not come free.


----------



## Falcon29

forcetrip said:


> FSA were the driving force taking over IDLIB? Who were driving the Suicide vehicles smashing the frontlines to sound a haphazard retreat for the Syrian Army? Alqaeda would be mad for you stealing their glory. Also would be upset are all the western and Arab countries writing those checks. Everyone should accept the minimum of ground realities. TOWs and satellite images do not come free.



I don't care about FSA, the 'Fateh' coalition is combination of Islamist movements including Nusra. I'm not Shia so I don't have problem with Sunni movements. So when you tell me they aren't FSA, I don't know what this is supposed to mean. Suicide bombings are military tactic which even secular resort to, it's not exclusive to Nusra Front and I'm not sure what you are expecting from me, suicide bombing is targeted airstrike as far as I am concerned with only difference being a man is killed in process. Anti-tank missiles are overrated, and mostly in hands of certain few factions. Which came from Qatar through Turkey, no West involved in this. And various parties have their own limited sources of finding, against West is only is your head. Stop being delusional. Meanwhile I never seen rebels have intelligence assistance or satellite imagery, heck they resort to google maps posters to shell regime positions....


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> Obviously you have bad reading comprehension, by 'larger POV' I am indicating on focusing on total military assets of both sides and not who individuals are. Majority in rebel side are Syrian, majority is also Syrian on regime side but not as large as rebel majority. As for IS, IS far east from the current 'Western' regime held state in Syria and doesn't pose a threat to it in short term. Nusra is one party in small portions of Idlib, what US thinks of them is irrelevant and doesn't scare anybody any. I don't support US war against Syrian rebels. Meanwhile, Syrian rebels all on their own going up against Iran, Russia, Western led coalition, Arab nations, etc....are managing quite well and still making advances. Men will not go down without fight, they aren't the type where you carpet bomb civilians in hopes of defeating men because you're a whuss. Russian, US, Irani, Shia soldiers are whusses cowards who simply have no gut to fight on ground and expect foreign air forces to do fighting for them. IS also recently shelled Baghad military airport which is shipping Iranian arms/Iraqi fighters to Assad. So bottomline, even with increased international assistance, Assad can't defeat motivated people.



I don't understand why you are surprised when the world is against the spread of groups that behead people, rape girls, buy and sell women on the market, engage in illegal trade, massacre citizens from different ethnicities, blow up ancient ruins, and talk about establishing a world wide caliphate?

There is no world wide conspiracy to put down the poor Arab Sunnis. But no intelligent person wants groups like ISIS to succeed. But thankfully for the Islamists, there are enough non-intelligent people that do help them by funding them.

Is that the best thing you guys have to replace dictators like Ghadafi and Assad and Kings and gulf Shiekhdoms? Why isn't there a decent political movement in the Arab world that is intelligent, homegrown, Islamic, and modern?

I'm going to now mention Iran as an example, but please don't react emotionally and throw out conspiracy theories about how we are actually BFF with Iran. Iran's revolution was homegrown with a new political mindset. It combined democratic aspirations with Islamic influences. It matched perfectly with Iran's own society. This did not pop up suddenly with Khomeini because a new political system was being discussed internally for many years by various groups. Khomeini was able to put all these together, mix it up, and bring out a system that was unique to Iran's needs.

The Arab Islamists need to do such a thing, and young people like you and Thrax need to think in such terms. What political structure works for future Islamist societies? How do you combine modern need for democracy with Islam? How best does Sharia and Islamic Thought meet the needs of today's world?

Unfortunately, the only thing that is happening is "Let's get rid of the government first and then we will figure it out" which has not yet worked in any of the countries, whether in Libya or Egypt or Syria.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> I don't understand why you are surprised when the world is against the spread of groups that behead people, rape girls, buy and sell women on the market, engage in illegal trade, massacre citizens from different ethnicities, blow up ancient ruins, and talk about establishing a world wide caliphate?



I'm not sure what brought ISIS into this, but regarding beheading, all armies resort to it. Difference is a missile is aimed at someones head and blows it off that way from the air. Raping girls is a lie, there was no rape. Yazidi's(Kurds) invaded Syria under US direction to target ISIS and that's when ISIS began entering and later took Mosul. And ISIS took captives, I've seen no proof of any concubines, if there were I don't approve it as it is ancient practice. I am modern person that is secular, ISIS is relevant because they are big party in the field, and hence important to understand current status of conflict.* I don't need to dwelve into brutality with captive soldiers every time they are mentioned. Because I certainly don't see this done with any other party in the field or in the whole world. *



> Is that the best thing you guys have to replace dictators like Ghadafi and Assad and Kings and gulf Shiekhdoms? Why isn't there a decent political movement in the Arab world that is intelligent, homegrown, Islamic, and modern?
> 
> I'm going to now mention Iran as an example, but please don't react emotionally and throw out conspiracy theories about how we are actually BFF with Iran. Iran's revolution was homegrown with a new political mindset. It combined democratic aspirations with Islamic influences. It matched perfectly with Iran's own society. This did not pop up suddenly with Khomeini because a new political system was being discussed internally for many years by various groups. Khomeini was able to put all these together, mix it up, and bring out a system that was unique to Iran's needs.
> 
> The Arab Islamists need to do such a thing, and young people like you and Thrax need to think in such terms. What political structure works for future Islamist societies? How do you combine modern need for democracy with Islam? How best does Sharia and Islamic Thought meet the needs of today's world?
> 
> Unfortunately, the only thing that is happening is "Let's get rid of the government first and then we will figure it out" which has not yet worked in any of the countries, whether in Libya or Egypt or Syria.



Good discussion, you are being more open minded. Well let me begin, for your first question, that movement is the Muslim Brotherhood but it is rivaled in Arab world by obvious parties and has difficulty entering politics. So as of now, there is lots of variation within Arab world. And any such political movement would have to account in Arab culture so it will look different than movements in Iran or elsewhere. My observation is that Arab Islamists offer alternative to Arab regimes and also limit Iranian influence in Arab world, plus Western influence. Hence they will have very tough time succeeding, in the Arab world alone we saw what happened in Egypt or in Gulf nations, let alone if they try establishing presence in Lebanon or Syria. And West will also not be happy with it but solves the problem through intermediaries(such as ties with Egyptian military).

So now there are Arab Islamists who lost faith in MB, the not so bright ones have empathy with ISIS, the brighter ones don't oppose MB but starting to advocate armed solution and going to Syria. Muslim Brotherhood regarding religion, has modern religious system which doesn't include judicial parts of Sharia because they believe those can't be implemented if there is no Caliphate. Muslim Brotherhood is more moderate than you think, and sometimes locals call them seculars in disguise. And ISIS uses this to attack their character and claim that they aren't sincere and it works in some cases. Also opponents of MB use these attacks to claim they are it in for the power/money. So the opportunity for such political movement is gone now, MB *in Arab world* is now limited to small parties in countries that don't have impact on ME such as Morocco, Tunisia. So the alternative is accept the regimes, join Iran led camp or struggle for what you believe in. Most accept the regimes as they are, few seculars sympathize with Iran led camp, and sizable minority goes for option three. With the Arab world in state it is today, nobody knows how alternative will come about and if it will be ugly or not. So I can't predict the future for you. But I also don't see Iran as democracy, but it is platform that works with Shia's. No offense to Shia's but that platform doesn't work with Sunni's for various reasons which we don't need to get into.

Now regarding me and Dr.thrax, I can't speak for him but he's a smart apple. However , like me, nothing is in our hands and we can only spectate the situation. And regarding myself, I've said before that I'm not an Islamist in sense people think of it. I am not Salafi holier than thou person, I am actually very reserved with religion but consider myself sincere and it is private matter. When it comes to political camps in ME, I would take Sunni islamists over anyone else anytime of the week. Not due to any bias, but simply because how pathetic the rest of camps are. Regarding religious ideology of the Islamist camp there, most are moderate, some are more religious, I have not influence on that and at same time just because I'm Arab doesn't mean I can pretend to be absolutely familiar with the culture there. Some there are still traditional and Islam fits in well, and is system for their society until they can further edit and revise it. Right now my opinion is that simply there is no option to focus on building society when you are powerless and have little clout. Until they can overcome the dominant camps in the region, I won't expect from them to present me formula for the society. How they will overcome the dominant camps is complicated mixture of things, some violent and others non violent, and in some cases things will fall into the puzzle. I can't predict exactly how this will work or if it will even work. But I know I simply prefer values of this camp(for the region, wouldn't work anywhere else) at the moment being.

PS: Remeber many Islamists are philosphical type peoples who are very deep thinking, that doesn't mean they can avoid general platform for the wider population. So the constitution of society will remain pretty traditional until education improves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Falcon29 said:


> I don't care about FSA, the 'Fateh' coalition is combination of Islamist movements including Nusra. I'm not Shia so I don't have problem with Sunni movements. So when you tell me they aren't FSA, I don't know what this is supposed to mean. Suicide bombings are military tactic which even secular resort to, it's not exclusive to Nusra Front and I'm not sure what you are expecting from me, suicide bombing is targeted airstrike as far as I am concerned with only difference being a man is killed in process. Anti-tank missiles are overrated, and mostly in hands of certain few factions. Which came from Qatar through Turkey, no West involved in this. And various parties have their own limited sources of finding, against West is only is your head. Stop being delusional. Meanwhile I never seen rebels have intelligence assistance or satellite imagery, heck they resort to google maps posters to shell regime positions....



My delusions started when I thought I would try to explain someone who thinks suicide bombing is poor peoples ways of countering the rich peoples planes. Google maps do not give troop movements. TOW's are not supplied to people who can resupply them to others without permission. FSA arnt being given that fat a check to throw away their lives. I am just glad you do not have a problem with any of whats going on as long as all the sunnis are together. Its also fine to consider Daesh as sunni sometimes but sometimes when they attack you they become shias fighting for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

forcetrip said:


> My delusions started when I thought I would try to explain someone who thinks suicide bombing is poor peoples ways of countering the rich peoples planes. Google maps do not give troop movements. TOW's are not supplied to people who can resupply them to others without permission. FSA arnt being given that fat a check to throw away their lives. I am just glad you do not have a problem with any of whats going on as long as all the sunnis are together. Its also fine to consider Daesh as sunni sometimes but sometimes when they attack you they become shias fighting for Assad.



I'm not sure you're familiar with your views, it seems like you're addressing average Arab audience, which I'm not. Daesh is Sunni, I am not pro Daesh, but use childish terms such as 'evil', etc...they are just another militant group in my books with some minor differences. So no fake outrage will be coming from me. I am not childish person or who will hold a bias like most people here. I simply go with my instincts and observations. And prefer being rational, I don't thin of regime as raping, Sunni murdering Shia monsters because I'm not childish. They defintely do commit abuses but in end of day this isn't a horror movie with demons, they are human beings fighting for their interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> Good discussion, you are being more open minded. Well let me begin, for your first question, that movement is the Muslim Brotherhood but it is rivaled in Arab world by obvious parties and has difficulty entering politics. So as of now, there is lots of variation within Arab world. And any such political movement would have to account in Arab culture so it will look different than movements in Iran or elsewhere. My observation is that Arab Islamists offer alternative to Arab regimes and also limit Iranian influence in Arab world, plus Western influence. Hence they will have very tough time succeeding, in the Arab world alone we saw what happened in Egypt or in Gulf nations, let alone if they try establishing presence in Lebanon or Syria. And West will also not be happy with it but solves the problem through intermediaries(such as ties with Egyptian military).



First of all, I agree with your sentence that " And any such political movement would have to account in Arab culture so it will look different than movements in Iran or elsewhere". I was saying that exactly. A western-style system would not have worked in Iran, and that is why Islamic Revolution in Iran has worked for 36 years BUT it will certainly not work in Arab cultures.

And I don't think a mature Islamist political system is a threat to Iran. Egypt's MB government was closer to Iran that Egypt's Mubarat.




> So now there are Arab Islamists who lost faith in MB, the not so bright ones have empathy with ISIS, the brighter ones don't oppose MB but starting to advocate armed solution and going to Syria. Muslim Brotherhood regarding religion, has modern religious system which doesn't include judicial parts of Sharia because they believe those can't be implemented if there is no Caliphate. Muslim Brotherhood is more moderate than you think, and sometimes locals call them seculars in disguise. And ISIS uses this to attack their character and claim that they aren't sincere and it works in some cases. Also opponents of MB use these attacks to claim they are it in for the power/money. So the opportunity for such political movement is gone now, MB *in Arab world* is now limited to small parties in countries that don't have impact on ME such as Morocco, Tunisia. So the alternative is accept the regimes, join Iran led camp or struggle for what you believe in. Most accept the regimes as they are, few seculars sympathize with Iran led camp, and sizable minority goes for option three. With the Arab world in state it is today, nobody knows how alternative will come about and if it will be ugly or not. So I can't predict the future for you. But I also don't see Iran as democracy, but it is platform that works with Shia's. No offense to Shia's but that platform doesn't work with Sunni's for various reasons which we don't need to get into.



I'm not against Muslim Brotherhood, but I think it still doesn't establish itself well. Sometimes they tie in with extremist groups that damages their brand name. MB also needs to find allies (in terms of countries) and at least one place to establish themselves.

They got a great opportunity with Egypt and they lost it. But out of all Islamist groups, I do think MB is currently the best option, if still flawed.



> Now regarding me and Dr.thrax, I can't speak for him but he's a smart apple. However , like me, nothing is in our hands and we can only spectate the situation. And regarding myself, I've said before that I'm not an Islamist in sense people think of it. I am not Salafi holier than thou person, I am actually very reserved with religion but consider myself sincere and it is private matter. When it comes to political camps in ME, I would take Sunni islamists over anyone else anytime of the week. Not due to any bias, but simply because how pathetic the rest of camps are. Regarding religious ideology of the Islamist camp there, most are moderate, some are more religious, I have not influence on that and at same time just because I'm Arab doesn't mean I can pretend to be absolutely familiar with the culture there. Some there are still traditional and Islam fits in well, and is system for their society until they can further edit and revise it. Right now my opinion is that simply there is no option to focus on building society when you are powerless and have little clout. Until they can overcome the dominant camps in the region, I won't expect from them to present me formula for the society. How they will overcome the dominant camps is complicated mixture of things, some violent and others non violent, and in some cases things will fall into the puzzle. I can't predict exactly how this will work or if it will even work. But I know I simply prefer values of this camp(for the region, wouldn't work anywhere else) at the moment being.



I don't think a person needs to be Islamist to accept a Islamist system. I'm not a religious person myself, but I think the current system in Iran is best for the society, because the people are religious. A secular Swedish system will not work in Iran. And that's why secular governments in Arab countries always eventually fail. It does not take into account that people in the middle east are religious & conservative and it needs a government that takes that into account. But in a modern way, not go from Secular Assad to Jihadist ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The Russians are there to stump the invaders and bolster the SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> First of all, I agree with your sentence that " And any such political movement would have to account in Arab culture so it will look different than movements in Iran or elsewhere". I was saying that exactly. A western-style system would not have worked in Iran, and that is why Islamic Revolution in Iran has worked for 36 years BUT it will certainly not work in Arab cultures.
> 
> And I don't think a mature Islamist political system is a threat to Iran. Egypt's MB government was closer to Iran that Egypt's Mubarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not against Muslim Brotherhood, but I think it still doesn't establish itself well. Sometimes they tie in with extremist groups that damages their brand name. MB also needs to find allies (in terms of countries) and at least one place to establish themselves.
> 
> They got a great opportunity with Egypt and they lost it. But out of all Islamist groups, I do think MB is currently the best option, if still flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a person needs to be Islamist to accept a Islamist system. I'm not a religious person myself, but I think the current system in Iran is best for the society, because the people are religious. A secular Swedish system will not work in Iran. And that's why secular governments in Arab countries always eventually fail. It does not take into account that people in the middle east are religious & conservative and it needs a government that takes that into account. But in a modern way, not go from Secular Assad to Jihadist ISIS.



I agree with a lot of things you said here. And glad you understand Arabs need camp of their own, some Iranians want them to embrace Iranian camp which doesn't work. But as far as Arab world goes, it's confusing and really no opportunity to make change anytime soon. So we can only watch for now.


----------



## forcetrip

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not sure you're familiar with your views, it seems like you're addressing average Arab audience, which I'm not. Daesh is Sunni, I am not pro Daesh, but use childish terms such as 'evil', etc...they are just another militant group in my books with some minor differences. So no fake outrage will be coming from me. I am not childish person or who will hold a bias like most people here. I simply go with my instincts and observations. And prefer being rational, I don't thin of regime as raping, Sunni murdering Shia monsters because I'm not childish. They defintely do commit abuses but in end of day this isn't a horror movie with demons, they are human beings fighting for their interests.



Thats a much better statement. Everyone fighting for their interest with foreign players backing them. You were disagreeing with who is supporting one side of the equation. We could make a list of countries you think are supporting the FSA and the countries favoring the Syrian government.


----------



## ultron

forcetrip said:


> Thats a much better statement. Everyone fighting for their interest with foreign players backing them. You were disagreeing with who is supporting one side of the equation. We could make a list of countries you think are supporting the FSA and the countries favoring the Syrian government.




The support to the two sides can hardly be compared. US support to FSA is minimal. Some TOWs only. Compare this to USSR sent 500,000 rifles, fighter planes, tanks to Republicans in Spanish Civil War. Russian involvement in Syria will be training, advisory, aerial bombing, artillery fire, similar to German and Italian support to Franco in Spanish Civil War, but overt and much more intensive. On top of that, you got overt Iraqi and Lebanese Shia overt and direct fighting in Syria. Assad receives far more foreign support than FSA does.


----------



## forcetrip

ultron said:


> The support to the two sides can hardly be compared. US support to FSA is minimal. Some TOWs only. Compare this to USSR sent 500,000 rifles, fighter planes, tanks to Republicans in Spanish Civil War. Russian involvement in Syria will be training, advisory, aerial bombing, artillery fire, similar to German and Italian support to Franco in Spanish Civil War, but overt and much more intensive. On top of that, you got overt Iraqi and Lebanese Shia overt and direct fighting in Syria. Assad receives far more foreign support than FSA does.



Only some TOW's? Any idea what a supposed freedom fighter and his family get in currency to fight against his oppressive government? Lets not forget the $500 million just to get those 4 original Syrians in shape to be sent across the border again to get said freedom. I know im exaggerating a bit, that was only said during a confirmation hearing under oath by a US General. Right after that hearing another 75 were thrown in to fight for their freedom against ISIS which somehow got created by their same money pumping to destabilize their country in the first place. Its not just a few TOWs. Northern America, EU, Arabs, Turks and Israelis on one side. The other side has Russia and Iran along with their proxy Hizzbollah. We can put the Daesh infested Iraq on their side too. so 3 countries and a proxy. 1 of those countries is under sanctions by the world due to its aggressive stance towards israel. another one of those countries is also trying to be choked economically because of its aggressive posture towards ukraine. The there is Iraq which is just getting banged from all sides. Any gambling man would have put his money in the US run casino. I am just surprised how could they have dragged it this long to actually ruin the odds.


----------



## Hindustani78

Petraeus advises Congress on Middle East, Islamic State

WASHINGTON — Retired Army Gen. David Petraeus apologized to Congress on Tuesday for sharing classified information with his biographer, Paula Broadwell. It was his first public testimony before lawmakers since resigning as CIA director.

Petraeus appeared before the Senate Armed Services Committee, offering his recommendations for how the U.S. should address what he called a "revolutionary upheaval that is unparalleled in its modern history."

He said the progress achieved so far in fighting Islamic State militants in Iraq has been "inadequate" and suggested the U.S. increase support to Iraqi security forces and Sunni tribal and Kurdish fighters.

*Regarding Syria, he recommended the U.S. take a harder stance against President Bashar Assad. He supported setting up enclaves protected by coalition air power where moderate Sunnis could be supported, civilians could find refuge and additional forces could be trained. Later, he added that while it might not be necessary, he was "not at all opposed to seeing U.S. troops on the ground in an enclave" in an advise and assist role.*

"The Middle East is not part of the world that plays by Las Vegas rules: What happens in the Middle East is not going to stay in the Middle East," he warned.

Petraeus began his testimony, however, with an extraordinary apology for events stemming from his personal life. He was director of the CIA from September 2011 to November 2012, when he resigned after acknowledging an affair with Broadwell, a married U.S. Army reserve officer who met Petraeus while researching a book about his wartime leadership in Iraq and Afghanistan.

"Four years ago, I made a serious mistake — one that brought discredit on me and pain to those closest to me," Petraeus said. "It was a violation of the trust placed in me and a breach of the values to which I had been committed throughout my life."

"There is nothing I can do to undo what I did. I can only say again how sorry I am to those I let down and then strive to go forward with a greater sense of humility and purpose, and with gratitude to those who stood with me during a very difficult chapter in my life."

Before becoming CIA director, Petraeus commanded U.S. and coalition forces in Iraq and Afghanistan. On Iraq, Petraeus told the lawmakers that while there have been significant accomplishments in the fight against IS, "We are not where we should be at this point."

In addition to increasing support for local fighters, he suggested embedding U.S. advisers down to the brigade headquarters level for Iraqi fighting forces; exploring the use of air controllers with select Iraqi units to coordinate coalition airstrikes; and examining whether U.S. rules of military engagement for precision airstrikes are too restrictive.

Petraeus said, however, that the U.S. should not allow its forces to take over Iraqi units. "I would not, for example, embed U.S. personnel at the Iraqi battalion level, nor would I support clearance operations before a viable force is available."

He called Syria a "geopolitical Chernobyl — spewing instability and extremism over the region and the rest of the world."

"Like a nuclear disaster, the fallout from the meltdown of Syria threatens to be with us for decades, and the longer it is permitted to continue, the more severe the damage will be."

He said the U.S. is no closer today to having a moderate Sunni Arab ground force than a year ago.

Last week, Gen. Lloyd Austin, commander of U.S. Central Command, which oversees the war effort, told the committee that only a handful of U.S.-trained Syrian rebels are still on the battlefield fighting the militants. The four or five fighters still engaged in the campaign is astonishingly short of the U.S. goal to train and equip 5,400 rebels a year at a cost of $500 million.

"The central problem in Syria is that Sunni Arabs will not be willing partners against the Islamic State unless we commit to protect them and the broader Syrian population against all enemies, not just ISIS," Petraeus said, using an acronym for the Islamic State militant group. "That means protecting them from the unrestricted warfare being waged against them by Bashar Assad, especially by his air force and its use of barrel bombs."

He suggested that the U.S. tell Assad that if he continues to use barrel bombs, the U.S. will stop the Syrian air force from flying.

"We have that capability," he said. "It would demonstrate that the United States is willing to stand against Assad and it would show the Syrian people that we can do what the Islamic State cannot — provide them with a measure of protection."

At the same time, Petraeus warned against rushing to oust Assad without knowing who would fill the resulting political vacuum in the country.


----------



## ultron

Wow, what a line up. Su-30SMs, Su-24M2s, Su-25s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Russia Now Has 28 Fighter Aircraft in Syria, US Officials Say - ABC News

In a significant increase to its new military presence in Syria, Russia sent in 24 additional fighter aircraft this past weekend to the airfield in Latakia that U.S. officials say has become a Russian air operations hub in the war-torn country. Meanwhile, the troubled U.S. effort to to train moderate Syrian rebels to fight ISIS continues as a second group of 71 fighters has entered Syria.

U.S. officials said that over the weekend Russia flew in 24 attack aircraft into Latakia, joining four fighter aircraft that arrived last Friday. That initial group of fighter aircraft are now believed to be SU-30 "Flanker" air-to-ground attack aircraft.

Twelve SU-25 “Frogfeet” and 12 SU-24 “Fencer” attack aircraft flew surreptitiously into Syria accompanying the now daily Condor cargo flights arriving in Latakia, according to a U.S. official.

In addition, unarmed Russian drones began flying reconnaissance missions over Syria this weekend.

The flow of additional Russian military equipment continues at the airfield in the Mediterranean city that is located in a stronghold of support for Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

The number of Mi-17 and Mi-24 attack helicopters has grown to 15, nearly double the number of helicopters at the base last week, the U.S. official said.

Russia now has 36 armored personnel carriers, nine tanks and two air-defense missile systems at the airfield in Latakia, according to U.S. officials. The ground vehicles and helicopters are consistent with the type of equipment that would presumably be needed to defend the new operations hub. It is believed that there are now more than 500 Russian military personnel operating at the airfield.






AllSource/GeoNorth/Airbus
This satellite image taken on September 20 and released by AllSource Analysis four SU-30 "Flanker" fighters and 12 SU-25 "Frogfoot" fighters can be seen on a runway at the Bassel Al-Assad International Airport in Latakia, Syria.more +


But American officials are still unclear about Russian intentions.

In his first conversation with his Russian counterpart since taking over as defense secretary in February, Ash Carter spoke with Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoygu last week about the Russian build-up. Shoygu told Carter that the build-up was “defensive” and met prior commitments to Syria, according to a senior Defense Department official.

Both Carter and Shoygu agreed to continue military engagements to defuse any potential misunderstandings with the new Russian presence in Syria. The precise details for maintaining those contacts remain to be worked out, U.S. officials said today.

Meanwhile, a U.S. official confirmed to ABC News that 71 U.S.-trained rebels have been returned into Syria and are attached to their main fighting unit.

They are the second class of rebels to graduate from the U.S. military program to train and equip moderate Syrian rebel forces to fight the militant group ISIS. Last week, Gen. Lloyd Austin, the commander of U.S. Central Command told a congressional panel that “maybe four or five” of the first class of 54 fighters remained in the fight against ISIS.






AllSource/GeoNorth/Airbus
This satellite image taken on September 20 and released by AllSource Analysis four SU-30 "Flanker" fighters and 12 SU-25 "Frogfoot" fighters can be seen on a runway at the Bassel Al-Assad International Airport in Latakia, Syria.more +


Pentagon officials have blamed a stringent vetting process for potential recruits that has significantly slowed a training program that had once been expected to train 5,400 fighters in its first year.

U.S. officials indicate the program will soon be revamped, with the White House considering options that include embedding fighters with established fighting groups to provide intelligence, command and control and assistance with coalition airstrikes. Original plans called for trained rebels to return to Syria as cohesive fighting units that would build support by defending their home areas against ISIS.

Last week, a senior Pentagon official told Congress there were 100 to 120 Syrian rebels currently receiving training. U.S. officials said those numbers represented the number of fighters in the third and fourth class of trainees and did not include the 71 who had graduated from the second class who have just returned to Syria.

On Friday, Centcom said that since Gen. Austin’s comments, an additional four fighters had joined the five that were still fighting ISIS. Including an additional 11 trained fighters stuck in Turkey, Centcom said there were 20 fighters still involved in the program to fight ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

PressTV-‘Syria airstrikes kill 38 Daesh Takfiris’

US-trained Division 30 rebels 'betrayed US and hand weapons over to al-Qaeda's affiliate in Syria' - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Lately, I see a lot of fanboys here (  )


----------



## Dr.Thrax

bsruzm said:


> Lately, I see a lot of fanboys here (  )


Yup. lot's of Assadists.
Too bad they avoid that today and yesterday Assad bombed the same market in Aleppo (Sha'ar) and killed dozens of people (50+). And then @Serpentine has the guts to say that I am the one with the crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Russia, Iran, Hezbollah, Syria, Iraq formed a new alliance called the 4+1 alliance against Islamists.

Pro-Hezbollah daily says party in Syria pact with Russia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Russia, Iran, Hezbollah, Syria, Iraq formed a new alliance called the 4+1 alliance against Islamists.
> 
> Pro-Hezbollah daily says party in Syria pact with Russia


That's 4 nations to have their graveyards to be in Syria. Maybe China would like to join in the fun?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Russia, Iran, Hezbollah, Syria, Iraq formed a new alliance called the 4+1 alliance against Islamists.
> 
> Pro-Hezbollah daily says party in Syria pact with Russia


Hezbollah themselves are Islamists, just of the Shiite variety.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> just of the Shiite variety




no pun intended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Hezbollah themselves are Islamists, just of the Shiite variety.




On a side note, there are quite a number of Christians in Hezbollah. I think a brigade size.

Hezbollah recruiting non-Shiites for ISIS fight: report | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

This Hezzy guy on the left seems to be a Christian.







Some Hezzy guys having fun in Qalamoun. They have really crappy arms compared to Russian army.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ahmed Jo said:


> Hezbollah themselves are Islamists, just of the Shiite variety.


They are far from being islamist. They look more nationalist to me.


----------



## bdslph

it is good to see they have non muslim in hezbollah


----------



## Aslan

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yup. lot's of Assadists.
> Too bad they avoid that today and yesterday Assad bombed the same market in Aleppo (Sha'ar) and killed dozens of people (50+). And then @Serpentine has the guts to say that I am the one with the crocodile tears.


Well why are u surprised only certain deaths matter for rest u need a certificate, proof with pictures from sources that are acceptable or else they don't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Chinese join the fun

Chinese Military Personnel Expected to Arrive in Syria



JEskandari said:


> They are far from being islamist. They look more nationalist to me.




plus they never behead people and have nice manners


----------



## UniverseWatcher

I think its a good time for Chinese "if" they gonna go to Syria to test there new military hardware


----------



## ultron

DjSmg said:


> I think its a good time for Chinese "if" they gonna go to Syria to test there new military hardware




China faces Islamist threat in Xinjiang which is even bigger than Iran. Surely China will join the fight.

PLZ-05 will hurt.

PLZ-05 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






WZ-10

CAIC Z-10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ahmed Jo

JEskandari said:


> They are far from being islamist. They look more nationalist to me.


If they were nationalists they'd name themselves 'Party of Lebanon' or 'Party of Syria' ('Party of Iran' is probably more accurate) instead of Party of God, or Hezbollah in Arabic.


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> If they were nationalists they'd name themselves 'Party of Lebanon' or 'Party of Syria' ('Party of Iran' is probably more accurate) instead of Party of God, or Hezbollah in Arabic.




hey, God is cool


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> hey, God is cool


Which one? 






The ancient *Greek god* of war *Ares* (Roman name: Mars) was perhaps the most unpopular of all the Olympian *gods* because of his quick temper, aggressiveness, and unquenchable thirst for conflict. 

Sounds like a lot of people on this website lol


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> If they were nationalists they'd name themselves 'Party of Lebanon' or 'Party of Syria' ('Party of Iran' is probably more accurate) instead of Party of God, or Hezbollah in Arabic.


hezbollah is the name they always had . at first they were totally under control of Iran and for a time .
now they are far less . just see how they are involved in politics in Lebanon. things change. 
still i would not say they are 100% nationalists . but they care more and more about Lebanon and their presence and power there in the political .
i don't want to defend this group since i don't like it. but let's be honest .... their policy changed so much .
they don't attack Israel anymore, they care for Lebanon and if they go to Syria it was just because they knew if the saudi sponsored groups were taking Syria (i don't mean all rebels but the bad ones) then Lebanon was a clear next target.


----------



## The SiLent crY

ultron said:


> plus they never behead people and have nice manners



Because they truly follow the real Islam not Ibn Taymiyah ideology .

They're the sanest people in this conflict .


----------



## Hussein

in the past they were using terror methods and very dirty methods . 
lot of bombings in foreign countries ...


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> in the past they were using terror methods and very dirty methods .
> lot of bombings in foreign countries ...




If you mean the suicide attacks , Yes I agree with you but we need to consider that no one is perfect in this world . Regarding the bombings , I again agree with you however many were not verified .

I hope suicide attacks be completely forbidden in Shiism even though I haven't seen such actions by known Shia groups for years .

When I compare Hezbollah with other groups and many armies in the world , I still see them better in most aspects .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


For anyone interested in reading the sign:
Pilgrims of Syria
600 meters to the tent camp.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> China faces Islamist threat in Xinjiang which is even bigger than Iran. Surely China will join the fight.
> 
> PLZ-05 will hurt.
> 
> PLZ-05 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WZ-10
> 
> CAIC Z-10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




if China sends in armed drones that would be a game changer







CH-4


----------



## Hussein

@C130 what is your opinion? you think China would get involved in Syria?


----------



## C130

Hussein said:


> @C130 what is your opinion? you think China would get involved in Syria?



no I doubt they would, but they should. 

1) they need battle experience
2) they can test out their modern toys, and along comes export interests $$
3) propaganda victory


question is how would the world react to China becoming involved?? especially Saudi Arabia and friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> no I doubt they would, but they should.
> 
> 1) they need battle experience
> 2) they can test out their modern toys, and along comes export interests $$
> 3) propaganda victory
> 
> 
> question is how would the world react to China becoming involved?? especially Saudi Arabia and friends.



China has a wise leadership and pursues a very admirable foreign policy compared to their power and influence. There is no reason for them to be involved in Syria let alone support the mass-murdering Al-Assad regime which has no future in Syria and potentially tarnish/damage it's very close business relations with the Arab world in particular the GCC and many other nations that are not pro-Assad regime.

China has nothing to win but a lot to lose if they were ready to do such a thing which I very much doubt.


----------



## jammersat

the chinese are already in love with the khurasan group who are composed of afghan / chinese mercenaries , no one can tell an afghan from the khurasan group and a chinese mercinary ,


----------



## Dr.Thrax



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


>




Source: Syrian Network For Human Rights = Content directly thrown into the trash can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

*Saudi Arabia: Sandwiched by jihadists in Iraq and Yemen*

*Saudi Arabia: Sandwiched by jihadists in Iraq and Yemen - BBC News*

*Along Saudi Arabia's long, lonely desert border with its northern neighbour Iraq, the Ministry of Interior guards have every reason to stay alert.

Isis, the well-armed and well-funded jihadist army that has seized control of most of western Iraq, is now effectively at the kingdom's doorstep.

Nearly half the 900km (560 mile) Saudi-Iraq border is with Iraq's Anbar province where The Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (Isis), now rebranded as simply "The Islamic State", is largely able to move its fighters around at will.

Saudi Arabia may not yet be directly in its sights but officials fear this is only a matter of time.

Isis backlash
*


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> question is how would the world react to China becoming involved?? especially Saudi Arabia and friends.




They can say they bomb ISIS. In reality they do not have to be limited to bombing ISIS. They can bomb any Islamists.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> They can say they bomb ISIS. In reality they do not have to be limited to bombing ISIS. They can bomb any Islamists.




but ISIS is funded and controled by KSA,USA,Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

ultron said:


> They can say they bomb ISIS. In reality they do not have to be limited to bombing ISIS. They can bomb any Islamists.



you are bombing them with your f/a-18 's , it's like israel's love bomb for iran on facebook ; why don't you instead use your b-2 and b-52 you used against iraq and saddam hussain's pro-christian regime back in 2003?


----------



## jammersat

C130 said:


> but ISIS is funded and controled by KSA,USA,Israel


funded but apparently out of control , like rabid cats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Saif al-Arab said:


> Are you really an American? Or are you an extreme leftist or one of those conspiracy nuts who believe that Jews control everything and since the House of Saud are apparently Jews, they are part of the established world order?



yeah, but I don't think Ultron is.


we created ISIS if not intentionally, but by our dumb foreign policy of training and arming "moderates" or "freedom fighters" 


I am far from being a leftist.


not all Jews are bad, but you can't deny for such a small really small group of people they control the banks,media, and sovereign countries and their governments.


what is happening in Syria is in the best interest of Israel. the fall of President Assad would open up a free lane to attack Iran!! am I wrong?


----------



## jammersat

only if you consider iraq to be part of iran , this ain't 2003 , everyone knows how israel can't do hit with their fleet of f-15 f-16 's and kafir / mirrage warplanes , heck even the egyptian airforce posses more formidable bombers than the israelis


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> yeah, but I don't think Ultron is.
> 
> 
> we created ISIS if not intentionally, but by our dumb foreign policy of training and arming "moderates" or "freedom fighters"
> 
> 
> I am far from being a leftist.
> 
> 
> not all Jews are bad, but you can't deny for such a small really small group of people they control the banks,media, and sovereign countries and their governments.
> 
> 
> what is happening in Syria is in the best interest of Israel. the fall of President Assad would open up a free lane to attack Iran!! am I wrong?



No, he is our old buddy @Superboy .

The predecessor group of modern-day ISIS was already present (although it was a totally irrelevant group whose rise to power nobody could have predicted) in Iraq and Jordan before the US invasion of Iraq.

Although it's obvious that the IMO unnecessary invasion of Iraq in 2003 helped it to emerge. I mean it was bound to attract people from Iraq and the wider region.

How is constant instability next door preferable for Israel? I get that they want to see a weak neighboring Arab world that does not cause a threat to them but don't you think that they would be in trouble should the impossible happen and ISIS creates a state composed of the Levant and Iraq and potentially other areas of the ME?

Which is something that should be praised as nobody can deny that Jews are very talented people or at least a lot of them have been or are.

Israel won't ever attack Iran or vice versa. In a lots of ways Israel and Iran share the same interests. Both want a weak and divided Arab world first and foremost.

Anyway what we know as ISIS (the modern-day form) was created among mainly Iraqi Sunni Arab prisoners in Camp Bucca. Al-Baghdadi himself was a prisoner in that camp.

Take a look. This is just one link that I quickly found. There is much more material. What is crucial here is that the few captured high level ISIS members have admitted to that being a fact.

US Camp Bucca in Iraq accidentally formed ISIS by housing jihadists together | Daily Mail Online


----------



## jammersat

Obama's drone warfare against the iSIL only represents the size of his willingness in dealing with michell obama , nothing more , nothing less


----------



## C130

Ceylal said:


> The Russians are there to stump the invaders and bolster the SAA
> View attachment 259314
> View attachment 259315




interesting!! wonder what other goodies will they bring


----------



## jammersat

you sound like an ISIS recruiter


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> interesting!! wonder what other goodies will they bring




I'd like to see KSVK in action. KSVK can drop TOW teams from up to 2 km away


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> I'd like to see KSVK in action. KSVK can drop TOW teams from up to 2 km away



 snipers/scouts aren't suppose to be seen.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> snipers/scouts aren't suppose to be seen.




Not seen by the enemy. Shot through the heart. And you are to blame. 






Assad KSVK sniper


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Not seen by the enemy. Shot through the heart. And you are to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad ASVK sniper




nice camo he's wearing. he can blend into the local population effectively


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> nice camo he's wearing. he can blend into the local population effectively




He is rambo. No need camo.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> He is rambo. No need camo.



that's the kinda arrogance that will get you killed


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ahmed Jo said:


> If they were nationalists they'd name themselves 'Party of Lebanon' or 'Party of Syria' ('Party of Iran' is probably more accurate) instead of Party of God, or Hezbollah in Arabic.


Not relevant argument . does all nationalists call themselves by the name of their country ? Is there a law to tell them do so ?


----------



## ultron

just another day in Daraya






rebels shot down a Russian made Eleron-3SV recon drone







SAA has started deploying Russian made recond drones

http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?eid=231824&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=20&s1=1


----------



## 500

Russian Su-24 over Idlib and Ghab Plain.


----------



## ultron

Russian warships including the cruiser Moskva on the way from Sevastopol to Latakia. These are armed with land attack cruise missiles.

Сторожевой корабль "Сметливый" совершил заход в греческий порт Патры | РИА Новости

Russia has agreed to coordinate with Kurds

Kurdistan.Ru [новости] СМИ "Хезболлы": Секретные переговоры между Россией, Ираном, Сирией и Ираком привели к созданию нового альянса

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Wow. Assad rambo soldier got Russian made OSV-96 people shooter. This guy's biceps 








500 said:


> Russian Su-24 over Idlib and Ghab Plain.




Su-24MR recon jets


----------



## ultron

Russain top gun Su-30SM over Latakia ready to kill Islamists






Russian top gun Mi-24 / 35 over Latakia ready to kill Islamists while a fat Syrian guy points his finger at the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Russain top gun Su-30SM over Latakia ready to kill Islamists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian top gun Mi-24 / 35 over Latakia ready to kill Islamists while a fat Syrian guy points his finger at the sky


wow! Great scenery in Latakia. Kind of like Zabadani.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Russian Su-24 over Idlib and Ghab Plain.



How do you know they are Russian?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> How do you know they are Russian?


1) White sides.
2) They fly in pair formation.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) White sides.
> 2) They fly in pair formation.



I don't expect Russians to do anything serious, no matter how much western media tear itself apart over Russian movies in Syria.


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun pilots attacked Aleppo and killed some Syrian people

Russian Jets Strike ISIS in East Aleppo to Propel the Syrian Army's Advance on Kuweires Airbase


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russian top gun pilots attacked Aleppo and killed some Syrian people
> 
> Russian Jets Strike ISIS in East Aleppo to Propel the Syrian Army's Advance on Kuweires Airbase


Friendly advice: dont take Leith's hallucinations seriously. There is no any Russian bombing so far.


----------



## ultron

The Ghassania school in recaptured Homs is almost repaired 






Su-25 over Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Now the mother Russia is on ground, by by to these dogs of Hell for good. Now Iran, China and pakistan should send 1 regiment at least.
Best of luck to Russians, and thank you Putin for coming to help innocents civils of Syria, God Bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Damascus today. Free of terrorists.


----------



## ultron

Chinese navy on the way to Syria to kill Islamists. Initially deploying 1,000 marines.

Chinese Navy sets off for Syria - English pravda.ru


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Not Verified

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647459564225437696

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Army of Conquest takes over Idlib university to learn how to make nuclear bomb






Army of Conquest fighting in the outskirts of Fua


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Army of Conquest takes over Idlib university to learn how to make nuclear bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army of Conquest fighting in the outskirts of Fua


Some spamming this thread with your idiocy. Rebels don't have capacity to make nuclear bombs, and if they did, they'd be making AA missiles, fighters jets, tanks, ammo, guns, and not nuclear bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Some spamming this thread with your idiocy. Rebels don't have capacity to make nuclear bombs, and if they did, they'd be making AA missiles, fighters jets, tanks, ammo, guns, and not nuclear bombs.




JK JK 

Russian Naval Flotilla Heading for Syria


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Chinese navy on the way to Syria to kill Islamists. Initially deploying 1,000 marines.
> 
> Chinese Navy sets off for Syria - English pravda.ru



really a good news


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun pilots attacked Aleppo and killed some people.

Farsnews

Americans and Jordanians end support for southern rebels who try to take Daraa

Western backers end support for Syrian rebels attempting to seize Daraa | Middle East Eye


----------



## United

> طلائع قوات إيرانية خاصة وصلت دمشق و«حزب الله» يملك لواء مدرّعاً من 75 دبابة
> 
> – Areas of influence, deployment and tasks are distributed between Russia, Syrian Forces, Hezbollah and Iran.
> 
> – Russia will be incharge of Lattakia, Hama and Aleppo
> 
> – Iran will be in charge of the protection of Damascus, Daraa, Quneitra and the Golan to the Israeli borders
> 
> – Hezbollah will be deployed on the fronts with al-Qaeda and the “Islamic State” group
> 
> – Hezbollah is forming the first new armored brigade composed of 75 Tanks newly received



@500 ur views

iranian's n hezii's were already there noting new or more they can contribute

I believe Ruski's motives are completely diff

what kind of agreement was done b/w Putin and Netanyahu


----------



## ArdaTuran

Russians was lured into Syria by Washington to use them as Canon fodder for the war against ISIS.


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> Americans and Jordanians end support for southern rebels who try to take Daraa
> 
> Western backers end support for Syrian rebels attempting to seize Daraa | Middle East Eye



Who didn't see that coming, LOOOOOL.

@Ahmed Jo @Dr.Thrax

I told you.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Who didn't see that coming, LOOOOOL.
> 
> @Ahmed Jo @Dr.Thrax
> 
> I told you.


I never trusted the MOC lol
I'm expecting SF rebels will probably join a larger coalition now, possibly with JaF, they would be unstoppable then. With Allah's will of course


----------



## 500

United said:


> @500 ur views
> 
> iranian's n hezii's were already there noting new or more they can contribute
> 
> I believe Ruski's motives are completely diff
> 
> what kind of agreement was done b/w Putin and Netanyahu


Just rumors from Tartus market. Nothing serous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Who didn't see that coming, LOOOOOL.
> 
> @Ahmed Jo @Dr.Thrax
> 
> I told you.


As the article says, the rebels had the chance to oust Bashar's forces out but they were too disorganized and ineffective to do it. If they're that disorganized then even if they do take Daraa it will fall to Isis within a month or so, thus it's not wise to support the fall of Daraa at all costs.

The rebels are playing nice with the MOC because that's where crucial aid comes from and there's no need to create new enemies, but I'm sure they hate their guts lol.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> As the article says, the rebels had the chance to oust Bashar's forces out but they were too disorganized and ineffective to do it. If they're that disorganized then even if they do take Daraa it will fall Isis within a month or so, thus it's not wise to support the fall of Daraa at all costs.
> 
> The rebels are playing nice with the MOC because that's where crucial aid comes from and there's no need to create new enemies, but I'm sure they hate their guts lol.


Fall to ISIS? You couldn't have been more wrong. ISIS are far far away from Dara'a.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Fall to ISIS? You couldn't have been more wrong. ISIS are far far away from Dara'a.








They are close enough, no? If they see an opportunity when both regime and rebels are worn out they will take that chance to strike.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 260476
> 
> They are close enough, no? If they see an opportunity when both regime and rebels are worn out they will take that chance to strike.


It's a good map but you have to realize that most of the territory ISIS controls is desert, they barely control any towns. Which = non-sustainable offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Syria commander gives equipment to al-Qaida affiliate

By Lolita C. Baldor, The Associated Press 10:06 a.m. EDT September 26, 2015

WASHINGTON — A Syrian rebel commander who recently completed a U.S. training program has told the U.S. military that he surrendered six coalition-provided trucks and ammunition to an intermediary linked to the al-Qaida affiliate in Syria, known as the Nusra Front.

U.S. Central Command said late Friday that roughly 25 percent of the equipment assigned to that unit was apparently turned over earlier this week in exchange for safe passage within the region. U.S. officials said the Syrians continue to insist that they have not relinquished any actual weapons to the Nusra Front and that all of their personnel are still accounted for.

Air Force Col. Pat Ryder, a U.S. Central Command spokesman, said the command is looking into the incident. But the report contradicts information the Defense Department provided earlier in the day, which said reports of U.S.-trained Syrian rebels defecting and missing equipment going to the Nusra Front were incorrect.

The report underscores persistent problems with the U.S.-led coalition's effort to train and equip Syrian rebels to fight the Islamic State.

Ryder said the Syrians had told the U.S. earlier Friday that no equipment or people were missing, but the U.S. found out later on that some of those assertions were wrong. He said providing equipment to the Nusra Front is a violation of the training and equipping program.

"In light of this new information, we wanted to ensure the public was informed as quickly as possible about the facts as we know them at this time," Ryder said. "We are using all means at our disposal to look into what exactly happened and determine the appropriate response."

The commander who turned the equipment over to the Nusra Front was one of about 70 rebel fighters who were in the second U.S. training course. He had only recently returned to Syria to fight the Islamic State militants.

The training program has been criticized as offering too little too late and failing to provide enough protection for those trained rebels once back inside Syria. The selected rebels are said to undergo a thorough vetting process to ensure they focus on the fight against the IS.

U.S. officials have begun an overhaul of the effort, including suggesting that the newly trained fighters operate as the New Syrian Forces, or NSF, alongside Syrian Kurds, Sunni Arab and other anti-Islamic State forces.

The first batch of about 54 trainees has largely disbanded. Of the 54, one was killed; one is being held captive; nine are back in the fight; 11 are available but not in Syria; 14 returned to Syria but quit the U.S. program; and 18 are unaccounted for.


----------



## jamahir

Hindustani78 said:


> Syria commander gives equipment to al-Qaida affiliate
> 
> By Lolita C. Baldor, The Associated Press 10:06 a.m. EDT September 26, 2015
> 
> WASHINGTON — A Syrian rebel commander who recently completed a U.S. training program has told the U.S. military that he surrendered six coalition-provided trucks and ammunition to an intermediary linked to the al-Qaida affiliate in Syria, known as the Nusra Front.
> 
> U.S. Central Command said late Friday that roughly 25 percent of the equipment assigned to that unit was apparently turned over earlier this week in exchange for safe passage within the region. U.S. officials said the Syrians continue to insist that they have not relinquished any actual weapons to the Nusra Front and that all of their personnel are still accounted for.
> 
> Air Force Col. Pat Ryder, a U.S. Central Command spokesman, said the command is looking into the incident. But the report contradicts information the Defense Department provided earlier in the day, which said reports of U.S.-trained Syrian rebels defecting and missing equipment going to the Nusra Front were incorrect.
> 
> The report underscores persistent problems with the U.S.-led coalition's effort to train and equip Syrian rebels to fight the Islamic State.
> 
> Ryder said the Syrians had told the U.S. earlier Friday that no equipment or people were missing, but the U.S. found out later on that some of those assertions were wrong. He said providing equipment to the Nusra Front is a violation of the training and equipping program.
> 
> "In light of this new information, we wanted to ensure the public was informed as quickly as possible about the facts as we know them at this time," Ryder said. "We are using all means at our disposal to look into what exactly happened and determine the appropriate response."
> 
> The commander who turned the equipment over to the Nusra Front was one of about 70 rebel fighters who were in the second U.S. training course. He had only recently returned to Syria to fight the Islamic State militants.
> 
> The training program has been criticized as offering too little too late and failing to provide enough protection for those trained rebels once back inside Syria. The selected rebels are said to undergo a thorough vetting process to ensure they focus on the fight against the IS.
> 
> U.S. officials have begun an overhaul of the effort, including suggesting that the newly trained fighters operate as the New Syrian Forces, or NSF, alongside Syrian Kurds, Sunni Arab and other anti-Islamic State forces.
> 
> The first batch of about 54 trainees has largely disbanded. Of the 54, one was killed; one is being held captive; nine are back in the fight; 11 are available but not in Syria; 14 returned to Syria but quit the U.S. program; and 18 are unaccounted for.



only the officers affiliated to the real syrian army, under leadership of president bashar al-assad, can be called "syrian commander".

the rest are nato-created puppet terrorist reactionary criminals, whether isil or qaeda or the "moderate" ones.

russia should expand in syria.


----------



## Madali

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> It's a good map but you have to realize that most of the territory ISIS controls is desert, they barely control any towns. Which = non-sustainable offensive.


Good point, but I know that in late 2014 there were real concerns about Isis entering Daraa and activating its possible cells there as well as sympathizers there, similar to the Deir Ezzor situation, the difference is Daraa is very close to Jordan and Israel. A very strategic position which Isis would love to have control over.


----------



## 500

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 260476
> 
> They are close enough, no? If they see an opportunity when both regime and rebels are worn out they will take that chance to strike.


This map needs corrections.






Now much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> This map needs corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now much better.


@Ahmed Jo This map makes more sense. Desert warfare relies on force projection, you only control wherever your forces currently are. Not to mention, for IS to get to Dara'a, they'd have to go through Suweida, and then through Busra al Sham and those areas all the way to Dara'a. Considering rebels will most likely take Dara'a within the next 6 months, or at least advance more within Dara'a, rebel defences would have already been much improved if IS ever decided to attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

@Dr.Thrax Why is Russia suddenly sending troops and planes to Syria? What do you think is their end game? Sending military equipment is one thing, but military deployment is something else entirely.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SipahSalar said:


> @Dr.Thrax Why is Russia suddenly sending troops and planes to Syria? What do you think is their end game? Sending military equipment is one thing, but military deployment is something else entirely.


Trying to save Assad.


Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 260484
> 
> This one is almost two months old but I think it's better. Remember that palmyra is more than a smal blip.


Map is actually worse, shows factions controlling roads in the desert. One does not simply control a road. In VICE News' documentary on Dara'a (released earlier this September) rebels drove the reporters on a supposed government controlled road and nothing happened to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

500 said:


> This map needs corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now much better.







This one is almost two months old but I think it's better. Remember that palmyra is more than a smal blip.



Dr.Thrax said:


> @Ahmed Jo This map makes more sense. Desert warfare relies on force projection, you only control wherever your forces currently are. Not to mention, for IS to get to Dara'a, they'd have to go through Suweida, and then through Busra al Sham and those areas all the way to Dara'a. Considering rebels will most likely take Dara'a within the next 6 months, or at least advance more within Dara'a, rebel defences would have already been much improved if IS ever decided to attack.


Yes, you're right actually.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

500 said:


> This map needs corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now much better.


It's interesting that you erased the blue color from Golan heights. Not part of Syria anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArdaTuran

I support Erdogan in all of his foreign policies, because syria supported pkk in the past. Iran supported pkk in the past. 

Erdogan will use Nato and turkish army to challenge Russia in Syria.

Erdogan waiting for Ukraine and Japan taking serious actions against china and Russia.

On the long term Ukraine will build up a big army. That is logical and economical step. Investing in weapon production and creating jobs.

Russia and china will be isolated like davutoglu claimed.


----------



## 500

Ahmed Jo said:


> It's interesting that you erased the blue color from Golan heights. Not part of Syria anymore?


Its map of Syria civil war and Golan is not part of Syria civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647735571645906944


----------



## United

*Moscow set up communication center at HDQ of Israeli AF to coordinate actions with Russian troops in Syria*

В Израиле появился координационный центр по взаимодействию с ВВС России: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


----------



## Tsilihin

*ArdaTuran* :Russia and china will be isolated like Davutoglu claimed.
Davutoglu say but he don't believe in that what he say because like politician his job is to boosts the spirit of nation on high level.
But now the power in the Middle East are in Russian and Chinese hands and they make big changes, whatever you agree or disagree with that fact.


----------



## United

*Syrian Democracy*







Assad relative Wasim Badii Assad pointing gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

United said:


> *Syrian Democracy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad relative Wasim Badii Assad pointing gun


Is that a sunburn mark that says "souriya alassad"? Such classy people lol


----------



## 500

Assad strikes kids playground in Waer, killing at least 14. Because why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Assad strikes kids playground in Waer, killing 14. Because why not?


Wanted to post this but Iranians would've flagged all of my posts for "Graphic content" for showing some destroyed buildings.

Fua'a/Kefarya/Zabadani truce has broken down after regime bombed Taftanaz and Saraqib. Not much happened in terms of hostage exchange or rebel fighters being transported out of Zabadani. The struggle continues.


----------



## ultron

It looks like Russian presence made rebels stop in their tracks like a deer in headlights. Rebels don't know what to do. They sure don't dare to fight Russia. Heck, even Ukraine don't dare to fight Russia. No rebel offensive because of Russian presence.

If Russian bombers fly over Fua, Kefreya, Nubl, Zahraa, those rebels in the open in the outskirts be dead meat


----------



## UniverseWatcher

According to several sources, the Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning-CV-16 has docked at the Syrian port of Tartus, accompanied by a guided missile cruiser.
Time to roast some isis azz


----------



## Madali

After ruining the country for 4 years, western countries are considering a deal which allows Assad to stay for a transitional period until things get sorted out,
Deal to end civil war in Syria could allow president Bashar al-Assad to stay | World news | The Guardian

That's what Iran has been saying from day 1! Talk, talk, talk, make a deal, don't create a sudden leadership vacuum, and allow peaceful reforms in the system. Invite international observers and have elections under their watchful eyes.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> After ruining the country for 4 years, western countries are considering a deal which allows Assad to stay for a transitional period until things get sorted out,
> Deal to end civil war in Syria could allow president Bashar al-Assad to stay | World news | The Guardian
> 
> That's what Iran has been saying from day 1! Talk, talk, talk, make a deal, don't create a sudden leadership vacuum, and allow peaceful reforms in the system. Invite international observers and have elections under their watchful eyes.


Country is ruined by genocidal maniac Assad and his allies (Iran and Russia). Western countries are to blame for allowing it to happen, but nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Russian soldiers resign over planned Syria deployment

Soldier told Russian newspaper he was told he would be deploying to Latakia and didn't want to die there

Russian soldiers resign over planned Syria deployment: Report | Middle East Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Country is ruined by genocidal maniac Assad and his allies (Iran and Russia). Western countries are to blame for allowing it to happen, but nothing else.



Would the problem be solved if he just left and let it go to groups like Nusra, ISIS, etc?



United said:


> Russian soldiers resign over planned Syria deployment
> 
> Soldier told Russian newspaper he was told he would be deploying to Latakia and didn't want to die there
> 
> Russian soldiers resign over planned Syria deployment: Report | Middle East Eye



Well, shiiiiit, that just means the soldiers that are going to be in Syria are the ones who actually WANT to fight. That's scarier...!


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Would the problem be solved if he just left and let it go to groups like Nusra, ISIS, etc?


Nisra and ISIS appeared as result of Assad crazy barrel bombs and Western innaction. The turning point was Chemical attack in Ghouta, which showed that Assad can literally do ANYTHING with his people and no one will give a damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Nisra and ISIS appeared as result of Assad crazy barrel bombs and Western innaction. The turning point was Chemical attack in Ghouta, which showed that Assad can literally do ANYTHING with his people and no one will give a damn.



The handling of Assad was, obviously, terrible. However, claiming that Assad just went crazy and barrel bombed peaceful citizens is moronic.

Looking through the timeline of the crisis, we can see that initially it was generally the way protests happen in every third world country (or well, also in first world countries sometimes). People protest, police handle them roughly. ISIS and groups like it did not pop out of nothing. The foundations were already there, and outside powers were fueling the crisis.

Look at this,
Syrian War-Islamic State (ISIS) Creation Timeline | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

For example, look at the CBS source from April 2011,
*CBC News, April 8, 2011*:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-admits-funding-syrian-opposition-1.987112
_- “The U.S. State Department acknowledged Monday it has been funding opponents of Syrian President Bashar Assad, following the release of secret diplomatic cables obtained by WikiLeaks that document the funding. The files show that up to $6.3 million US was funnelled to the Movement for Justice and Development, a London-based dissident organization that operates the Barada TV satellite channel, which broadcasts anti-government news into Syria. Another $6 million went to support a variety of initiatives, including training for journalists and activists, between 2006 and 2010.”… “On Monday, the Interior Ministry identified the gangs as “armed Salafi groups,” referring to an ultraconservative form of Islam that has its roots in Saudi Arabia and can be found all over the region. The statement carried by the state news agency said they were seeking to establish “emirates” and were “abusing the freedoms and reforms launched in the comprehensive program with a timetable by President Bashar Assad.”
_
Do we constantly need WikiLeaks to understand that outside players are constantly trying to destabilize their enemy?

In the same timeframe, Syria government was already telling the world that the opposition was Islamists, and people didn't take it seriously and thought the government was making up excuses,
Gunfire in locked-down Syrian city - Al Jazeera English

_""Some of these groups have called for armed insurrection under the motto of Jihad to set up a Salafist state," the ministry said in a statement. "What they did is an ugly crime severely punished by law. Their objective is to spread terror across Syria." "_

This was also a period were Assad promised to reform, lift emergency law that had been in place for many years, and he released prisoners that had protested in days before as a sign of goodwill.

For example, her is Assad trying to appease the opposition,

Look at this article from March, 2011, earlier than the previous,
Syria turmoil: Political inmates 'freed' after protests - BBC News

_"Syrian authorities released more than 200 prisoners from Saidnaya, *mainly Islamists*, after the prisoners had submitted signed requests for their release," Rami Abdulrahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, told the AFP news agency on Saturday."_

They were even acknowledging their willingness to change, see this part in same article,
_"The Syrian government said on Thursday it would consider political reforms, including the possible ending of emergency laws introduced in 1963. The government also said it would put on trial those suspected of killing several protesters in Deraa."

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

France started bombing ISIS in Syria.

IS conflict: France launches air strikes in Syria - BBC News

Pantsir in Syria


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> The handling of Assad was, obviously, terrible. However, claiming that Assad just went crazy and barrel bombed peaceful citizens is moronic.


When demonstrations started first he sent Shabiha thugs to shoot them like Mullahs did. But it did not help.
Then he sent tanks. It did not help either.
Then he started shelling with artillery. It did not help either.
Then he started barrel bombing like crazy and keeps doing it till this day.

Of course this radicalized his opponents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> When demonstrations started first he sent Shabiha thugs to shoot them like Mullahs did. But it did not help.
> Then he sent tanks. It did not help either.
> Then he started shelling with artillery. It did not help either.
> Then he started barrel bombing like crazy and keeps doing it till this day.
> 
> Of course this radicalized his opponents.




If Syrian people want a new president, they are free to present candidates, run, and vote. Just because a few Syrians demonstrate on the streets for a new president, Assad has to step down?  Let's see 100 Americans demonstrate in Washington DC demanding Obama step down. It's not gonna work.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> When demonstrations started first he sent Shabiha thugs to shoot them like Mullahs did. But it did not help.
> Then he sent tanks. It did not help either.
> Then he started shelling with artillery. It did not help either.
> Then he started barrel bombing like crazy and keeps doing it till this day.
> 
> Of course this radicalized his opponents.


That's ironic that your posted pic shows also whats going on in Palestine.......Asad as the "Israeli Army" and the protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> If Syrian people want a new president, they are free to present candidates, run, and vote. Just because a few Syrians demonstrate on the streets for a new president, Assad has to step down?  Let's see 100 Americans demonstrate in Washington DC demanding Obama step down. It's not gonna work.


Lets do a simple math. Here basic facts:

1) We have a stalemate in Syria.
2) 1 army man with tanks air force, artillery equals to at least 3 rebels.

Conclusion: for each Assad supporter we have at least 3 Assad opponents.



DjSmg said:


> That's ironic that your posted pic shows also whats going on in Palestine.......Asad as the "Israeli Army" and the protesters


Mass riots against Israel started in 1987. Total number of killed since then is about 10 K in 28 years and zero refugees. Assad caused 250 K dead in just 4 years and 12 million refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Lets do a simple math. Here basic facts:
> 1) We have a stalemate in Syria.


It not a stalemate for Syria! but is a stalemate for Israel,Turkey, Nato, the US and the useful arabs of the GCC...All of them put their haert, money, arms, hospitals to service of their mercenaries...4 years and the SAA hasn't collapsed..You are bad at math..



> 2) 1 army man with tanks air force, artillery equals to at least 3 rebels.


Your GCC's friends might applaud the idiocy you just printed..Syria wasn't facing 3 rebels with old AK's. She was facing All the countries I named above...So please, stop the bullshit..



> Conclusion: for each Assad supporter we have at least 3 Assad opponents.


He may have opposants like every president and ruler does, but they weren't the ones who inflammed Syria..You know who did and who's hand was in the batter..




> Mass riots against Israel started in 1987. Total number of killed since then is about 10 K in 28 years and zero refugees. Assad caused 250 K dead in just 4 years and 12 million refugees.


The killing of Syrians and the destruction of a whole culture wasn't Assad doing..you know better than that..

Please stop talking about the Palestinian being , the aggressors of peaceful and gentile Israel..Google Gaza, and see the big park of concrete you made of that area...[/QUOTE]


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> It not a stalemate for Syria! but is a stalemate for Israel,Turkey, Nato, the US and the useful arabs of the GCC...All of them put their haert, money, arms, hospitals to service of their mercenaries...4 years and the SAA hasn't collapsed..You are bad at math..


You are so dumb that you dont understand the meaning of stalemate. If Assad was collapsing that would not be a stalemate. The whole point of stalemate that nether side can win.



> Your GCC's friends might applaud the idiocy you just printed..Syria wasn't facing 3 rebels with old AK's. She was facing All the countries I named above...So please, stop the bullshit..


LOL what tanks and planes is facing Assad? 



> The killing of Syrians and the destruction of a whole culture wasn't Assad doing..you know better than that..


Assad killed 10 times more Syrians than all other combined.



> Please stop talking about the Palestinian being , the aggressors of peaceful and gentile Israel..Google Gaza, and see the big park of concrete you made of that area...


I posted figures. Zero refugees as result of Gaza operations and intifadas. 12 million refugees as result of Assad war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

How about rebels come out in the open and fight face to face, man to man. They don't. They hide in cities which are empty because people run away from them. As you can see, there are no civilians left in Idlib.






Here's a suggestion. How about they pack up and go back to Chechnya where they came from? If not, then they are legitimate targets of the Syrian military.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> As you can see, there are no civilians left in Idlib.


Better post about DSI, because justifying Assad barrel bombs against civilians is not funny at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

WELL ISRAEL IS NO WAY CLOSE 2 ACHIEVING ITS OBJECTIVES IN SYRIA . . ISRAEL AND IRAN ARE ALIGNED . . . .


----------



## Al-Kurdi

So Al-Nusrah started attacking SM and this happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> When demonstrations started first he sent Shabiha thugs to shoot them like Mullahs did. But it did not help.
> Then he sent tanks. It did not help either.
> Then he started shelling with artillery. It did not help either.
> Then he started barrel bombing like crazy and keeps doing it till this day.
> 
> Of course this radicalized his opponents.



I tried to give you different sources with timelines and you get back to me with a cartoon. Okay, Assad bad rebel goooood. Discussion over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I tried to give you different sources with timelines and you get back to me with a cartoon. Okay, Assad bad rebel goooood. Discussion over.


You gave me clowns from globalresearch.ca

North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

I gave u facts: first Assad used against own people Shabiha, then tanks, then artillery, then barrel bombs. Russia and Iran actively supported this barbarism and West did nothing to stop it.

Thats why Syrians lost all hope and either fled or radicalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> You gave me clowns from globalresearch.ca
> 
> North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> I gave u facts: first Assad used against own people Shabiha, then tanks, then artillery, then barrel bombs. Russia and Iran actively supported this barbarism and West did nothing to stop it.
> 
> Thats why Syrians lost all hope and either fled or radicalized.



I specifically highlighted paragraphs from reputable western sources.

You are not really interested in the Syrian people. Your country and Syria were considered enemies and you will look at the situation in any way that fits with your preferred perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> If Syrian people want a new president, they are free to present candidates, run, and vote. Just because a few Syrians demonstrate on the streets for a new president, Assad has to step down?  Let's see 100 Americans demonstrate in Washington DC demanding Obama step down. It's not gonna work.


That's not the problem here. The problem is how those relatively few protestors were dealt with. If hundreds of protestors in DC were killed and tortured by the CIA then you can bet there will be many more people pissed about that, pissed enough for an armed rebellion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> That's not the problem here. The problem is how those relatively few protestors were dealt with. If hundreds of protestors in DC were killed and tortured by the CIA then you can bet there will be many more people pissed about that, pissed enough for an armed rebellion.




Americans rebel? Joke of the millenium.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> So Al-Nusrah started attacking SM and this happened
> View attachment 260822
> View attachment 260821


Using that guy as a source? Hahahaha
YPG attacked Castello road (the only rebel supply route into Aleppo) hitting multiple civilian trucks. They also attacked Levant Front, FSA, and Nusra vehicles. Now you want to paint it as peaceful YPG defending themselves? Hahahaha



ultron said:


> Americans rebel? Joke of the millenium.


Meanwhile, in 1861.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Americans rebel? Joke of the millenium.


3/4 of young Americans won't even exercise the right of voting. I see what you mean.


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> 3/4 of young Americans won't even exercise the right of voting. I see what you mean.




They don't have arms. They cannot rebel. Where did jihadists get their arms from during first Afghanistan war? Where do jihadists get their arms from in Syria and Iraq? Answer. Not in Afghanistan. Answer. Not in Syria. Answer. Not in Iraq.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> They don't have arms. They cannot rebel. Where did jihadists get their arms from during first Afghanistan war? Where do jihadists get their arms from in Syria and Iraq? Answer. Not in Afghanistan. Answer. Not in Syria. Answer. Not in Iraq.


Americans don't have arms?


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Americans don't have arms?




No way to get bullets.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> No way to get bullets.


They were ready to rebel when some guy refused to pay taxes on public grazing land. 13 Gripping Images of Armed Americans Who Were Ready to Defend Bundy Ranch | Filming Cops


----------



## ultron

Jihadists never dare to attack Russia. With a Russian base in Latakia governorate, jihadists do not dare to attack Latakia governorate. From there Russian planes can bomb jihadists in Idlib.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> You are so dumb that you dont understand the meaning of stalemate. If Assad was collapsing that would not be a stalemate. The whole point of stalemate that nether side can win.


You flying fu..ck, it is your side that hit the wall! it is your stalemate damb @ss...!




> LOL what tanks and planes is facing Assad?


the one that belong to that artificial state you belong to!




> Assad killed 10 times more Syrians than all other combined.


And Israel troops where throwing flowers to the palestinians..EvenPalestinien babies, the minute they take the fist step are game for your soldiers..




> I posted figures. Zero refugees as result of Gaza operations and intifadas. 12 million refugees as result of Assad war.


No refugies? You are really a dumb Fu---ck..They are over 5,000, 000 Palestinans refugies ...Gaza is an open jail, dumb @ss! they are blocked from all the side, even your old shoe Egypt got in that game..She can stop you from using her soldiers for target practice and a fake apology..but some how got a boner with the Palestinians..


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I specifically highlighted paragraphs from reputable western sources.


What u posted? That US gave 6 million $ to some anti Assad news channel? And thats why Assad and Iran can barrel bomb towns? I dont understand what u are trying to say.



Ceylal said:


> You flying fu..ck, it is your side that hit the wall! it is your stalemate damb @ss...!


Stop chewing.



> the one that belong to that artificial state you belong to!


Israel made some 5 airstrikes against Hezbollah convoys. So thats why poor Assad lost 2/3 of territory?  Assad bombing rebels like crazy every day and they are only growing.



> And Israel troops where throwing flowers to the palestinians..EvenPalestinien babies, the minute they take the fist step are game for your soldiers..


Again, compare numbers.



> No refugies? You are really a dumb Fu---ck..They are over 5,000, 000 Palestinans refugies


Those 5 million are not refugees, but *descendants* of 1948 war refugees. I am talking about 2 intifadas since 1987 and Gaza operations. Those did not cause any refugees. While Assad caused 12 million refugees. See the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> What u posted? That US gave 6 million $ to some anti Assad news channel? And thats why Assad and Iran can barrel bomb towns? I dont understand what u are trying to say.



I made several points in my post. Let me summarize them,
1) Outside players actively were engaged in destabilizing the Assad government before the events & continued doing so as it happened. This escalated the the issue in an unnatural way. We have seen this happen in many other countries in the pass. 
2) The government tried to appease the opposition by certain acts, such as releasing prisoners, making reforms, etc. This could have been a good opportunity for regional players to continue encouraging this to reduce tensions, instead of adding fuel to the fire.
3) The government claimed from early on that the opposition was Islamist who were trying to set a caliphate which later on turned out to be true.

None of this means I think Assad is the second coming of Jesus Christ. I think he badly handled the protests early on, he had taken little precautions against the possibility of outside players destabilizing his country, and he was always one step behind in taking decisive action. 

However, if regional players had good intentions instead of being high after overthrowing Libya, they could have worked honestly on bettering the lives of Syrians. Iran wasn't against talks, Russia wasn't against talks, and Assad wasn't against talks. It was the opposition backed by Turkey & Qatar mainly which claimed that they wouldn't have talks unless Assad steps down. Such pre-talk conditions has never once, in the history of diplomacy, ever worked. 

By seeing the whole thing in black and white, rather than looking at it in an honest, unbiased manner, is one of the reasons the world is such a terrible, chaotic place.

---

So anyway,
Assad among the people released on Eid.

Shitty song, but interesting to see him among the people. Also, I remember thinking he was a bad wartime president (no charisma), but after 4 years, I bet his calm, dentist image makes a lot of Syrians tired of war warm up to him. On one hand its a boring and bland looking dentist and on the other hand, you have angry rebel leaders with beards screaming and shouting for the past 4 years.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=426747794203157


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I made several points in my post. Let me summarize them,
> 1) Outside players actively were engaged in destabilizing the Assad government before the events & continued doing so as it happened. This escalated the the issue in an unnatural way. We have seen this happen in many other countries in the pass.


LOL, you are crying about 6 million $ given to some news channel. But in same time Assad and your regime support terrorists with hundreds of millions each year.



> 2) The government tried to appease the opposition by certain acts, such as releasing prisoners, making reforms, etc. This could have been a good opportunity for regional players to continue encouraging this to reduce tensions, instead of adding fuel to the fire.


Yep, Assad shot hundreds of peaceful protestors and released Islamists. Thats exactly my point.



> 3) The government claimed from early on that the opposition was Islamist who were trying to set a caliphate which later on turned out to be true.


Assads slaughtered and tortured every opponent who is not Islamist for 40 years.



> Iran wasn't against talks, Russia wasn't against talks, and Assad wasn't against talks.


There is nothing to talk with psychopath maniac who barrel bombs his own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> LOL, you are crying about 6 million $ given to some news channel. But in same time Assad and your regime support terrorists with hundreds of millions each year.
> 
> 
> Yep, Assad shot hundreds of peaceful protestors and released Islamists. Thats exactly my point.
> 
> 
> Assads slaughtered and tortured every opponent who is not Islamist for 40 years.
> 
> 
> There is nothing to talk with psychopath maniac who barrel bombs his own people.



As an Israeli, I would have assumed you would have been annoyed at a lot of people looking at your situation and seeing it in only simple black & white terms, and were more open to seeing geopolitical situations in a more nuanced complex manner. However, as it is obvious I was mistaken, I think we have both made our point, and I will respectfully step out of this discussion, and we can go back to commenting on new events in this thread as per the norm.


----------



## ultron

Russian TV in Harasta. Those are some insane guns Syrian soldiers have. The Syrian army is a completely different animal compared to 2011. Much better trained, much better equipped, much better armed, much better morale. Much more professional. Orsis T-5000 sniper rifle at 2:02 and 6:07

Orsis T-5000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ultron

Russian Altius long range recon drone over Idlib







that's this one


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Using that guy as a source? Hahahaha
> YPG attacked Castello road (the only rebel supply route into Aleppo) hitting multiple civilian trucks. They also attacked Levant Front, FSA, and Nusra vehicles. Now you want to paint it as peaceful YPG defending themselves? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in 1861.



it's YPG that's under siege from all sides here nor did they start the fighting. when you're surrounded from 4 sides, the smartest move is to be the agressor? pls. Obviously reason to cut the road is to pressure them to lay off. If anything is worth a "hahahahaha" it¨'s this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648164918848393216
this move is the bidding of turkey as many rebels factions do today


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Stop chewing.


Who said I am chewing? I am enjoying a Mascara laughing at your sorry @ss




> Israel made some 5 airstrikes against Hezbollah convoys. So thats why poor Assad lost 2/3 of territory?  Assad bombing rebels like crazy every day and they are only growing.


Bullshit! Everytime you target Hizbullah responded in kind ..If they were hizbollah conyoys, they would have Israel know not to mess with them...and like you know them, and the whole world know of them, they don't give free passes..



> Again, compare numbers.


In the scale of ignominy, you are there alone...




> Those 5 million are not refugees, but *descendants* of 1948 war refugees. I am talking about 2 intifadas since 1987 and Gaza operations. Those did not cause any refugees. While Assad caused 12 million refugees. See the difference?


Why start in 1987..Just start in 1967...You can't go wrong there, there is plenty of written documentation..


----------



## ultron

Russian Granat 3 artillery spotter flying near Ariha. These have GPS and when they spot jihadists they send GPS coordinates to artillery.






this thing







Russian marine armed with standard issue AK-74M and Syrian army soldier armed with standard issue AK-47 which is not as good


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> As an Israeli, I would have assumed you would have been annoyed at a lot of people looking at your situation and seeing it in only simple black & white terms, and were more open to seeing geopolitical situations in a more nuanced complex manner. However, as it is obvious I was mistaken, I think we have both made our point, and I will respectfully step out of this discussion, and we can go back to commenting on new events in this thread as per the norm.


Lets imagine that police caught a serial killer, who murdered and tortured 100 kids. Will u say that world is not black and white too then? Assad crossed all possible limits. He must be shot as wild dog, together with everyone supporting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

*Nearly 30,000 foreign recruits have now poured into *Syria*, many to join the Islamic State, a doubling of volunteers in just the past 12 months and stark evidence that an international effort to tighten borders, share intelligence and enforce antiterrorism laws is not diminishing the ranks of new militant fighters.
Among those who have entered or tried to enter the conflict in Iraq or Syria are more than 250 Americans, up from about 100 a year ago, according to intelligence and law enforcement officials.*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/27/w...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1


----------



## bsruzm

Al-Kurdi said:


> Turkey


We are busy killing your PKK cavemen today, tomorrow it will be your turn, better oil your cheap guns


----------



## Ceylal

The Chinese are there too...things are getting dicey ...


----------



## Ahmed Jo

I am only an advocate of a no-fly zone.


----------



## Ceylal

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 260951
> 
> I am only an advocate of a no-fly zone.


To protect whom? 
Fat chance...Uncle Boris is there with his cossaks.., the bearded tafkiri nightmare!


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

The SiLent crY said:


>



Very well described.

As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Su-34 over Latakia


----------



## 500

*Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> *Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.



And both Pre-2011 were stable countries that barely had any mass deaths and refugees. What did both have in common? Regional player support to rebels to entice an armed struggled against the government.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> And both Pre-2011 were stable countries that barely had any mass deaths and refugees. What did both have in common? Regional player support to rebels to entice an armed struggled against the government.


What "rebel support" are u talking about? They are still firing cooking gas canisters. 






Look how much support Russia gave to Donbass separatists. Tanks, MANPADS, Grads... Yet they could not capture anything beyond little piece near Russian border.











If Syrian rebels received 1% of this aid Assad would be in Tehran hotel already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> What "rebel support" are u talking about? They are still firing cooking gas canisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how much support Russia gave to Donbass separatists. Tanks, MANPADS, Grads... Yet they could not capture anything beyond little piece near Russian border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Syrian rebels received 1% of this aid Assad would be in Tehran hotel already.




If Assad is in Tehran then I suppose Iran would bomb Syria like Saudi Arabia bombs Yemen  to restore the legitimate president to power. It would be Operation Immortal I suppose.

Iran is no Syria or Iraq. Jihadists never dare to fight Iran. Iran uses G3 rifles, not AK-47.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> What "rebel support" are u talking about? They are still firing cooking gas canisters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how much support Russia gave to Donbass separatists. Tanks, MANPADS, Grads... Yet they could not capture anything beyond little piece near Russian border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Syrian rebels received 1% of this aid Assad would be in Tehran hotel already.



It has been sufficiently well documented the level of support countries like Qatar gave to the anti-government rebels. If you are unaware of that fact, that you have been willfully ignorant to news on subjects you give your opinion on.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> it's YPG that's under siege from all sides here nor did they start the fighting. when you're surrounded from 4 sides, the smartest move is to be the agressor? pls. Obviously reason to cut the road is to pressure them to lay off. If anything is worth a "hahahahaha" it¨'s this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648164918848393216
> this move is the bidding of turkey as many rebels factions do today


Let's see...using Hasan Ridha as a source? Check.
Believing his BS? Check.
Claiming YPG are some infallible people? Check.
You are en-route to becoming the perfect Assad supporter! You claim the group you support is infallible, use bogus sources, and actually believe them. Bahahaha
I thought you would be better than that, or did you already forget what Assads did to Kurds?



ultron said:


> If Assad is in Tehran then I suppose Iran would bomb Syria like Saudi Arabia bombs Yemen  to restore the legitimate president to power. It would be Operation Immortal I suppose.
> 
> Iran is no Syria or Iraq. Jihadists never dare to fight Iran. Iran uses G3 rifles, not AK-47.


Yeah Iran has better equipment but it's leaders are stupider. They used bayonet charges as legimitate tactics in the 1980s. They're monkeys at best.


The SiLent crY said:


>


As always, Iranians do nothing but troll and add nothing constructive.


Madali said:


> And both Pre-2011 were stable countries that barely had any mass deaths and refugees. What did both have in common? Regional player support to rebels to entice an armed struggled against the government.


Oh stability, how lovely. Because bending over backwards for dictators is _so _fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

6 Su-34 bombers arrived in Latakia.

The Aviationist » Six Russian Su-34 Fullback bomber have just arrived in Syria. And this is the route they have likely flown to get there.

new plane operational since 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Helicopters flying near the air base in western Syria established by Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian army BM-27 Uragan hand me down from Russian airborne forces


----------



## Ceylal

Bloody time of the bearded kamis coming...


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> 6 Su-34 bombers arrived in Latakia.
> 
> The Aviationist » Six Russian Su-34 Fullback bomber have just arrived in Syria. And this is the route they have likely flown to get there.
> 
> new plane operational since 2014


 a few Tu-22M3 will be next to arrive! no rat in Syria or even Iraq would be safe.


----------



## Antaréss

If you wonder about those *misleading threads* :


> *Thread #1:* US Military: Literally only 4 moderate rebels exist in Syria to fight ISIS (if they're still alive!)


*The title is misleading*. It says in the entire country, there are only '_4 moderate rebels_' which means everyone else is a '_terrorist_'. This is so ridiculous.
It should be "*Only 4 or 5 US-trained rebels are operating against ISIS*" and of course that's not supposed to be something too negative for us. *It actually means the US is not doing much for the rebels*.
This was shot few days before the aforementioned thread was created :




*Summary :*
This is *Saraqib* (Idlib). Most of its inhabitants live in poverty, it lacks services, and it gets bombed by the '_too Islamic resistance_' regularly. Out of *20* schools, only *4* schools are usable but nevertheless, cannibals are still going to schools.
*The video shows a cannibal playing the oud**. That is '*_too savage_*', it cannot be compared to Hizbullah's '*_moderation_*' of their children's heads in Ashura'. If moderate rebels do not exist, then according to 'resisters' epic logic, that must be Da'ish allowing musical instruments, and in public.*
If you wondered why a *Hizbullah* sectarianist said he wants to '_stomp the people of Saraqib_', this is the answer. They just want to wipe out life in rebel-held areas to force people to support the *pathetic*, *non-existent* '_resistance_' and to fool the public that they are '_only fighting terrorists_'. If *America* is the *Great Satan*, I wouldn't know what kind of *Satan* does the aforementioned ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Thread #2:* US trained & armed rebels join Al-Qaeda in Syria


*No body joined Al-Qa'ida*. *Another misleading title*. It's said that the *Division 30* has '_handed over weapons_' to *Jabhat Al-Nusra* (Al-Qa'ida). If you check out the 2nd page of that thread, you'll find these :




^ Those pics were not taken by *Al-Nusra*. They were taken at the *Division 30* base itself, and here is another pic from a different angle :




Those are *FSA* fighters and they took those pics themselves. After all, *Al-Nusra* never published any pics, unlike what they did when they stormed a *Harakat Hazm* stronghold which is why I don't believe such '_reports_'. If I had to accept that, I'll say there is a group that's more dangerous than *Al-Nusra* who got very much more from the allies of *Iran* :


> _“In the collapse of * Mosul*, we lost a lot of weapons,”_ Prime Minister *Haider al-Abadi* said in an interview with Iraqiya state TV. _“We lost *2,300 Humvees* in *Mosul* alone.”
> _
> *Source:* RT


Chanting '_Death to America_' doesn't mean they didn't leave arms of *2 Divisions* for *Da'ish* in *Mosul* alone.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you once if you don't want refugees on your land and thank you twice if you keep them. Just another reason why I don't criticize the *GCC*, not as much as I criticize *Iran* :




*Summary :*
A week ago from the borders with *Turkey*, *Qatar Charity* and the *Turkish IHH* said they completed *70* percent of *Al-Rayyan City* which comprises *1,000* housing units for the benefit of *1,000* families of about *7,000* members and it will be completed in *November*. Another good point is, all the workers participating in the construction are *Syrians*.

*Source (Arabic):* Qatar Charity
-----------------------------------------------
Now look at what *Iran* does to its refugees :




*Summary :*
This is the funeral of *Muhammad Ja'fari*, an *Afghan refugee* who used to live in *Iran* before he was killed fighting for *Al-Assad*. A refugee who got paid *~700$* to fight a war he's not much informed about. They call him names: '_adviser_', '_defender of the shrine_', etc. But this doesn't change the fact that he is a *paid refugee*.

Not finished yet. The most ridiculous part is when you see the '_resisters_' here crying (crocodiles, of course):
"*Al-Fou'a*!..*Kafarya*!, surrounded by *Islamists*!...please!".

Well, if they really care (obviously don't), they should go to their officials and tell them :
*"Why do we cry about Islamists who are surrounding Al-Fou'a and Kafarya while we pay and deploy our refugees, or 'advisers' to Dar'a to fight against the secular Southern Front rebels ?*
*Are we trying to get rid of the secular rebels ? Yet we go online and tell people: Islamists are and Islamists were ??*
*Why do we troll the GCC citizens with regards to refugees while we pay and deploy our refugees to fight secular rebels of another country ??, and we publicly bring them back and cry a river for how oppressed they are."*

*The so-called '*_resisters_*' should gain the moral high ground before they open their mouth and complain about anything*.

*Source (Farsi):* Dana.Ir
-----------------------------------------------
So I have :
- *GCC* | *Turkey* supporting terrorism (*THEORY*).
- *GCC* | *Turkey* taking care of refugees (*FACT*).
- *Iran* deploys its so-called '_advisers_' to fight *Da'ish* in *Syria* (*THEORY, if not HOAX*).
- *Iran* deloys its so-called '_advisers_', mostly to fight the secular *FSA* in *Dar'a* (*FACT*).

Along with this *Qur'anic* verse :


> O you who have believed, *avoid much [negative] assumption*. Indeed, some *assumption is sin*.
> 
> - *The Holy Qu'an (49:12)*.


I would rather go with the obvious then. May *Allah* bless the so-called '_lizard eaters_', thank you so much for everything you did for the refugees.
*Sorry for the pilgrims, BTW.*


ultron said:


> The Ghassania school in recaptured Homs is almost repaired


That's in *Bustan Al-Deewan*, one of the *Orthodox* schools which they destroyed themselves. Trying to keep *Christians* satisfied whereas the rebel-held parts of *Aleppo* :




Government artillery fired a Surface-to-Surface missile on grocery market in *Al-Sha’ar* in *Aleppo*, killing at least *20* victims ('_terrorist_' grocers), and damaged several shops, *September 21*, *2015*.

*Source:* SNHR
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Yet another mazloum (*Arabic:* مظلوم) .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> 6 Su-34 bombers arrived in Latakia.



Goodness me

With a force of this size, in a matter of week Russia has turned the tables in favour of Assad and that too by a massive margin. SAA now will be the strongest force in the field, with back up such as this, its going to be next to impossible to defeat them in a pitched battle. This time when SAA attacks, they will know exactly where enemy's bunkers are, where they are hiding, where are the booby traps, and SAA artillery will be bang on accurate.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> Goodness me
> 
> With a force of this size, in a matter of week Russia has turned the tables in favour of Assad and that too by a massive margin. SAA now will be the strongest force in the field, with back up such as this, its going to be next to impossible to defeat them in a pitched battle. This time when SAA attacks, they will know exactly where enemy's bunkers are, where they are hiding, where are the booby traps, and SAA artillery will be bang on accurate.


Oh yes, because Soviet Air Force was _so_ successful in Afghanistan.
Russian army is full of potatoes. If Israel, Turkey, etc had amount of resources and troops Russia had they would be multiple times better than the Russians in quality and training. Russian army is undisciplined, poorly trained, poorly equipped, and full of monkeys who are easily bribed. Russian AF is no different, the "mighty SU-25" was still using dumb ammunition in 2008 vs Georgia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, because Soviet Air Force was _so_ successful in Afghanistan.
> Russian army is full of potatoes. If Israel, Turkey, etc had amount of resources and troops Russia had they would be multiple times better than the Russians in quality and training. Russian army is undisciplined, poorly trained, poorly equipped, and full of monkeys who are easily bribed. Russian AF is no different, the "mighty SU-25" was still using dumb ammunition in 2008 vs Georgia.


 bro your underestimating Russian military hardware too much....and Afghanistan fight was Mess for a lot of reasons.....but this time the technology is more advanced....soon we gonna see much greater developments and hopefully we start seeing peace in Syria


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DjSmg said:


> bro your underestimating Russian military hardware too much....and Afghanistan fight was Mess for a lot of reasons.....but this time the technology is more advanced....soon we gonna see much greater developments and hopefully we start seeing peace in Syria


It's not about technology, Russian technology is decent.
It's their personnel. Russia has been trying to modernize their army recently, but it's only going well for the elite divisions with the Armata variants and such. The rest of the army still rides in old, soviet tin cans and use old, soviet style tactics. The same goes with the air force yet again. At this point Russia can't turn the tide of the war unless they send another few thousand troops. Now most likely they will just do airstrikes vs rebels and hold out rebels in Latakia, Tartous, and possibly Damascus.


----------



## manlion

Russians Lead the Battle in East Aleppo: Syrian Army Advances Towards the Kuweires Military Airport


----------



## Tsilihin

This will be exercise for erasing the terrorist in a very short time ?


----------



## Gilgamesh900

Hopefully, Assad and his allies able to get rid of both FSA and ISIS from Syria to bring stability and order in the region.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> It has been sufficiently well documented the level of support countries like Qatar gave to the anti-government rebels. If you are unaware of that fact, that you have been willfully ignorant to news on subjects you give your opinion on.


Obviously there always will be some kind of support. The main question is the AMOUNT of support. These two videos say it all:











Nevertheless pro-Russian forces in Ukraine could capture only tiny piece near the Russian border, while rebels in Syria captured some 2/3 of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> 6 Su-34 bombers arrived in Latakia.
> 
> The Aviationist » Six Russian Su-34 Fullback bomber have just arrived in Syria. And this is the route they have likely flown to get there.
> 
> new plane operational since 2014



seems like Russia is bringing everything and will give a big push to terrorist all at aonce 
Russia is bring the big guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

bdslph said:


> seems like Russia is bringing everything and will give a big push to terrorist all at aonce
> Russia is bring the big guns


So people who want an oppressive dictator out of their lives are now all terrorist. Nice logic by the way. Assad and his cronies have done an awesome job selling the boggy man of isis to laymen like u.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> So people who want an oppressive dictator out of their lives are now all terrorist. Nice logic by the way. Assad and his cronies have done an awesome job selling the boggy man of isis to laymen like u.



The boogeymen of ISIS and the rest of the terrorists have done the job of selling quiet well themselves by the insane acts they did and do in Syria and Iraq, and various other countries, like bombing mosques in Yemen, Saudi, & Kuwait, and carrying out terrorist actions in Egypt, Libya, Turkey, and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> The boogeymen of ISIS and the rest of the terrorists have done the job of selling quiet well themselves by the insane acts they did and do in Syria and Iraq, and various other countries, like bombing mosques in Yemen, Saudi, & Kuwait, and carrying out terrorist actions in Egypt, Libya, Turkey, and Europe.


Do u know who was the and probably is the biggest financiers of isis in Syria and Iraq as well. 
Ask Bashar why he paid them millions for oil that he let then takeover at the first place. Why isis like Bashar and all others are only interested in fighting the rebels. 

And incase if u had forgotten when the people started protesting the first few armed rebels or most of them were the defectors. Army men who refused to kill their own brothers. 

And u like to do rserch and find things on ur own. Do a Google search and u shouldn't have issues finding what hoties were doing to mosques in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> Do u know who was the and probably is the biggest financiers of isis in Syria and Iraq as well.
> Ask Bashar why he paid them millions for oil that he let then takeover at the first place. Why isis like Bashar and all others are only interested in fighting the rebels.
> 
> And incase if u had forgotten when the people started protesting the first few armed rebels or most of them were the defectors. Army men who refused to kill their own brothers.
> 
> And u like to do rserch and find things on ur own. Do a Google search and u shouldn't have issues finding what hoties were doing to mosques in Yemen.



Funding of the rebels are already well-documented. Initially, Qatar was proud of claiming they are funding & arming the rebels, and only when it didn't turn out as they expected, did they try backtracking. If you are not aware of this information, then it is possible that you have started to pay attention to the news on Syria only recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Madali said:


> Funding of the rebels are already well-documented. Initially, Qatar was proud of claiming they are funding & arming the rebels, and only when it didn't turn out as they expected, did they try backtracking. If you are not aware of this information, then it is possible that you have started to pay attention to the news on Syria only recently.



Does Two wrongs make make something right ? Stop justifying and defending Bashar ul assad. Members here dont have short memories when Bashar was paying ISIS millions and wasnt waging any war against them because back then ISIS was busy fighting those rebels. It was until Bashar military base stuck by ISIS and then all bets went off and the unspoken alliance b/w Assad and ISIS fell off.


----------



## Ceylal

Bratva said:


> Stop justifying and defending Bashar ul assad. Members here dont have short memories when Bashar ...... *wasnt waging any war against them because back then ISIS was busy fighting those rebels. I.*


That's what good leaders do...The US did it and does it all the time..Assad exploited a crack between the two mercenaries group sent by the GCC and the other created by NATO and financed by the Saudis, armed by Jordan , kuweit, Qatar and treated in Israeli hospitals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Bratva said:


> Does Two wrongs make make something right ? Stop justifying and defending Bashar ul assad. Members here dont have short memories when Bashar was paying ISIS millions and wasnt waging any war against them because back then ISIS was busy fighting those rebels. It was until Bashar military base stuck by ISIS and then all bets went off and the unspoken alliance b/w Assad and ISIS fell off.



I'm editing my reply/

Listen, I'm not a huge fan of Assad. I don't have his photo as my phone's wallpaper. I have always argued that Qatar and rest of the regional players initially funding the rebels was like throwing petrol on fire.

Qatar could have instead used their influence on Assad to push through reforms. Even if the solution was not 100% perfect, it would have been better than putting guns in the hands of angry people and expecting Syria to turn into a garden of flowers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> Funding of the rebels are already well-documented. Initially, Qatar was proud of claiming they are funding & arming the rebels, and only when it didn't turn out as they expected, did they try backtracking. If you are not aware of this information, then it is possible that you have started to pay attention to the news on Syria only recently.


U should all actually collectively thank that fat clown who is no more in charge of Qatar for screwing it up for everyone.

I know more of Syria then u do. Just don't care about certain circles that like to sell us a pile of horse shit and call it news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

bsruzm said:


> We are busy killing your PKK cavemen today, tomorrow it will be your turn, better oil your cheap guns



yeah in videogames hahahaha




Dr.Thrax said:


> Let's see...using Hasan Ridha as a source? Check.
> Believing his BS? Check.
> Claiming YPG are some infallible people? Check.
> You are en-route to becoming the perfect Assad supporter! You claim the group you support is infallible, use bogus sources, and actually believe them. Bahahaha
> I thought you would be better than that, or did you already forget what Assads did to Kurds?
> 
> 
> Yeah Iran has better equipment but it's leaders are stupider. They used bayonet charges as legimitate tactics in the 1980s. They're monkeys at best.
> 
> As always, Iranians do nothing but troll and add nothing constructive.
> 
> Oh stability, how lovely. Because bending over backwards for dictators is _so _fun.



He is the secondary source though in old terms, the primary source is the opposition claiming stuff similar to PKK are eating Syrian children. Orient أورينت (@OrientNews) | Twitter is this not Opposition media which Ridha took the news from? So is this a bogus source to you? He just passed on the source. Or did you even bother to see what I posted.

You got no argument so you try to twist it by accusing me of being an Assad supporter while knowing the shit he has done to Kurds. But I'm also realizing that in mentality the FSA is no different when it comes to Kurds. Except the more loose factions such as Liwa Thuwwar al-Raqqa which I support. Otherwise I see no difference with Assad or those FSA "leaders" eating Burek with Erdogan.

@bsruzm I'm blocked there so soz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648849861224366080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648849861224366080




Okay, who can decisively win then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian army got Smerch from Russia to kill jihadists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> yeah in videogames hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the secondary source though in old terms, the primary source is the opposition claiming stuff similar to PKK are eating Syrian children. Orient أورينت (@OrientNews) | Twitter is this not Opposition media which Ridha took the news from? So is this a bogus source to you? He just passed on the source. Or did you even bother to see what I posted.
> 
> You got no argument so you try to twist it by accusing me of being an Assad supporter while knowing the shit he has done to Kurds. But I'm also realizing that in mentality the FSA is no different when it comes to Kurds. Except the more loose factions such as Liwa Thuwwar al-Raqqa which I support. Otherwise I see no difference with Assad or those FSA "leaders" eating Burek with Erdogan.
> 
> @bsruzm I'm blocked there so soz.


I never said you were an Assad supporter. I said you were like one. Claim PKK/YPG are infallible and such. Even though the truth is quiet different. A civilian got killed today by YPG shooting Castello road. The whole reason this mess started was because YPG opened a corridor with an Assad held area to open trade. The same Assad who gave Kurds no rights. As usual, PKK don't care for Kurds but care for their own interests.



Serpentine said:


> Okay, who can decisively win then?


Rebels. Who else? Regime which is opposed by the majority of Sunnis? ISIS can't win, they're hated by the majority of Syrians. YPG def can't win, they are no where near being strong enough to challenge rebels. Especially w/o air support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> Syrian army got Smerch from Russia to kill jihadists



Lot of ammo boxes in the background, over a hundred. 

Nice system: BM-30 Smerch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> I never said you were an Assad supporter. I said you were like one. Claim PKK/YPG are infallible and such. Even though the truth is quiet different. A civilian got killed today by YPG shooting Castello road. The whole reason this mess started was because YPG opened a corridor with an Assad held area to open trade. The same Assad who gave Kurds no rights. As usual, PKK don't care for Kurds but care for their own interests..


YPG is not PKK. now YPG is more a group of defense. 
i agree with al kurdi : some rebels are good persons and should be strongly helped: communication, weapons, intelligence and so. but they are bad rebels too.


----------



## Daneshmand

Hussein said:


> YPG is not PKK. now YPG is more a group of defense.
> i agree with al kurdi : some rebels are good persons and should be strongly helped: communication, weapons, intelligence and so. but they are bad rebels too.



Yes, there were exactly four good rebels in Syria. Though they might not be alive anymore: US Military: Literally only 4 moderate rebels exist in Syria to fight ISIS (ie. if they're still alive!)

US tried to send in more good rebels to help those four above. But then the new good rebels chose to join the bad rebels: US trained & armed rebels join Al-Qaeda in Syria.

The truth is, the same sex marriage friendly modern interpretation of Jeffersonian democracy does not obtain in such lands. Specially this can not be implemented by force. Whether by using B-52 bombers and F-22 or by supporting cannibal zombies and calling them "moderate" good rebels in mass media. Or even a combination of both, that is providing air cover by F-22 for cannibal zombies.

It does not work. Never has and never will. Cannibal zombies can not be ruled by democracy. They need Assad, his allies and his army to be kept in check.


----------



## Hussein

Most of Syrian people are victimes of terrorist / extremist groups one side
and Assad the other. 

Assad means violence, no respect for democracy, minority of a clan ruling the country.

USA and others didn't help directly. they trusted untrustable countries leaders. 
that's the root of the problem.

stop the war but it is a need for Syrian to be able very soon to choose their president . 
and with international organizations checking the elections, not like the fake Assad elections.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels. Who else? Regime which is opposed by the majority of Sunnis? ISIS can't win, they're hated by the majority of Syrians. YPG def can't win, they are no where near being strong enough to challenge rebels. Especially w/o air support.


What 'rebels'?The same guys who are bedfellows of Nusra (Al-Qaeda) terrorists?

And they can win 'decisively'? How many more years does it take? Yeah, maybe they can eventually win to the last Syrian. We finally learned the meaning of a decisive win.


Btw, any proof to show 'majority' of Syrians support terrorists more than the regime?

Let's take a look at recent poll by ORB:






Ironically, Assad has more support on the ground than all opposing factions. Of course, you will bring excuses, since you have been fed with the narration that FSA/Nusra are actually more popular than SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> Most of Syrian people are victimes of terrorist / extremist groups one side
> and Assad the other.
> 
> Assad means violence, no respect for democracy, minority of a clan ruling the country.
> 
> USA and others didn't help directly. they trusted untrustable countries leaders.
> that's the root of the problem.
> 
> stop the war but it is a need for Syrian to be able very soon to choose their president .
> and with international organizations checking the elections, not like the fake Assad elections.



History is full of shitty leaders and shitty public and and shitty oppositions and and shitty neighbors and shitty situations. Mature people with some political knowledge should support the situation that seems least harmful to the most number of people for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Madali said:


> History is full of shitty leaders and shitty public and and shitty oppositions and and shitty neighbors and shitty situations. Mature people with some political knowledge should support the situation that seems least harmful to the most number of people for the foreseeable future.


i agree
but Syria with Assad is impossible. people cannot forgive him. Syria can not be stabilized with him.


----------



## Daneshmand

Hussein said:


> i agree
> but Syria with Assad is impossible. people cannot forgive him. Syria can not be stabilized with him.



Syria without SAA and by extension Assad means a cannibal zombie-land. Yes, zombie terrorists can never forgive him. They better not. 

I prefer an ophthalmologist to any zombie on any day. Not even if the zombie swears by democracy and women rights. I would still prefer the ophthalmologist.


----------



## Madali

Hussein said:


> i agree
> but Syria with Assad is impossible. people cannot forgive him. Syria can not be stabilized with him.



I'd guess that there are enough people in Syria now that compare their life in Assad controlled territories and rebel controlled territories and probably think that Assad isn't that bad, or they compare their lives now with their lives five years back. 

However, these are all guesses. I don't know how what's in the mind of every Syrian now. Best solution would be to first cut of the funding of the rebels (funding them didn't work since last 4 years, and I don't see how it will work in next four years) and then force everyone to sit down without any stupid preconditions. Any regional player that says "Assad should leave before we talk" should be kicked out of the room and not be invited to any diplomacy talks ever again. You can't set a condition for talks! That's why Bush's "you have to stop enrichment before we talk" completely failed with Iran. Who is going to talk if the other side isn't even listening before it starts?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Okay, who can decisively win then?


Thanks to Russia and Iran no one. Assad will keep murdering 150 people a day just to stay on his wrecked throne.



Madali said:


> I'd guess that there are enough people in Syria now that compare their life in Assad controlled territories and rebel controlled territories and probably think that Assad isn't that bad, or they compare their lives now with their lives five years back.
> 
> However, these are all guesses. I don't know how what's in the mind of every Syrian now. Best solution would be to first cut of the funding of the rebels (funding them didn't work since last 4 years, and I don't see how it will work in next four years) and then force everyone to sit down without any stupid preconditions. Any regional player that says "Assad should leave before we talk" should be kicked out of the room and not be invited to any diplomacy talks ever again.


You still insist showing that psychopath murderer to Syrians. Do u think for a second that people who suffered 4 years under barrel bombs will accept him as president like nothing happened? How many more Syrians should die for that psychopath and ur Ayatulas before u realize that its over?



> You can't set a condition for talks! That's why Bush's "you have to stop enrichment before we talk" completely failed with Iran.


In fact it was super successful. Just after two years of sanctions Iran kicked Ahmadinejad and begged for negotiations. I guarantee you that after 5-10 years ayatulas would do literally anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Thanks to Russia and Iran no one. Assad will keep murdering 150 people a day just to stay on his wrecked throne.



150 people a day? What people? Can you show show me how Assad is killing 150 people a day?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 150 people a day? What people? Can you show show me how Assad is killing 150 people a day?


Thats average amount dying in Syria. Those poor Alawites and Afghans which Assad and Ayatulas are sending to death in order to stay on throne for another day are also his victims.


----------



## Daneshmand

500 said:


> Thats average amount dying in Syria. Those poor Alawites and Afghans which Assad and Ayatulas are sending to death in order to stay on throne for another day are also his victims.



According to who? To you?

Ah, an Israeli military officer crying for 'innocent Muslim deaths'.

You know something is not right when the crocodile is crying his eyes out.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> What 'rebels'?The same guys who are bedfellows of Nusra (Al-Qaeda) terrorists?
> 
> And they can win 'decisively'? How many more years does it take? Yeah, maybe they can eventually win to the last Syrian. We finally learned the meaning of a decisive win.
> 
> 
> Btw, any proof to show 'majority' of Syrians support terrorists more than the regime?
> 
> Let's take a look at recent poll by ORB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, Assad has more support on the ground than all opposing factions. Of course, you will bring excuses, since you have been fed with the narration that FSA/Nusra are actually more popular than SAA.


LOL
Yes, you can obviously poll a population of 23 million, 12 million of which are refugees, and the rest are in war zones or near to war zones. Yes, it's totally possible.
Most areas of internet access are in regime-held areas, specifically the cost and Damascus. Both of which are regime strongholds due to Alawites in the Sahel or the influx of shiite foreign fighters in Damascus. Considering this fact (and the fact that people in rebel-held areas have many more things to worry about than accessing the internet and answering a poll), it's still amazing that many people support rebels.
Also, I don't support Nusra.



Madali said:


> History is full of shitty leaders and shitty public and and shitty oppositions and and shitty neighbors and shitty situations. Mature people with some political knowledge should support the situation that seems least harmful to the most number of people for the foreseeable future.


So Assad killing 179,000 people is the "least harmful?"
Flawless Iranian logic never ceases to amaze me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Yesterday rebels captured T-55AMV:






And today it is already used vs Assadists:







Daneshmand said:


> According to who? To you?
> 
> Ah, an Israeli military officer crying for 'innocent Muslim deaths'.
> 
> You know something is not right when the crocodile is crying his eyes out.


Its Iranian barrel bombers are crying about deaths in Yemen (which they provoced themselves by aggression against South Yemen). I am just stating facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> Most of Syrian people are victimes of terrorist / extremist groups one side
> and Assad the other.
> 
> Assad means violence, no respect for democracy, minority of a clan ruling the country.
> 
> USA and others didn't help directly. they trusted untrustable countries leaders.
> that's the root of the problem.
> 
> stop the war but it is a need for Syrian to be able very soon to choose their president .
> and with international organizations checking the elections, not like the fake Assad elections.



But at least Assad is not going to wipe out the minorities .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> But at least Assad is not going to wipe out the minorities .


So, Assad assassinating Druze leaders, bombing churches, forbidding rights to Kurds etc. isn't oppression of Minorities? Iranian logic is flawless again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> So, Assad assassinating Druze leaders, bombing churches, forbidding rights to Kurds etc. isn't oppression of Minorities? Iranian logic is flawless again!



Source please .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Source please .


Basoul assassinated is widely known to be done by Assad.
Pictures of bombed out churches can be found anywhere on google.
Kurds given no rights by Assad is also widely known, Assad himself gave "rights" to Kurds in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Jihadists bombed Russian base in Latakia using Grads. 

Syria rebels target airport used by Russia


----------



## UniverseWatcher

A Closer look of Russian Bombers in Syria 


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So Assad killing 179,000 people is the "least harmful?"
> Flawless Iranian logic never ceases to amaze me.



SNHR is an anti-government organisation. It's a useless source to rely on, but this has been mentioned multiple times.



500 said:


> In fact it was super successful. Just after two years of sanctions Iran kicked Ahmadinejad and begged for negotiations. I guarantee you that after 5-10 years ayatulas would do literally anything.



Do you understand posts or do just look for keywords and answer randomly?

Bush's condition for "stop enrichment and THEN we will talk" didn't work. Because Iran didn't stop enrichment and THEN talk to Bush. How is that hard to understand?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Basoul assassinated is widely known to be done by Assad.
> Pictures of bombed out churches can be found anywhere on google.
> Kurds given no rights by Assad is also widely known, Assad himself gave "rights" to Kurds in 2011.



So , No source ?

Having no right is better than being slaughtered by so called moderate rebels or being enslaved .

We could see how the so called rebels treated Druze people after taking division 52 , leave alone attacking them in Hadar .
I don't see any need to mention Shias and the way they're threatened to death to the last one .

Regarding Christians , I suggest you to watch the video in which Nusra Sheikhs are converting Christians to their version of religion of peace and love .

Alewites are no better than Shias , If I'm not wrong they're called nusayris by moderate rebels and they have been threatened to death too .

Check this from your beloved moderate rebels :

*Alloush gave a speech on the merits of Hajj in 2013 and praised Usama bin Laden, addressing him by the honorific "Sheikh" and the honorific "rahimahu Allah" for making Hajj around 91 or 92 when Alloush was at the Islamic University of Medina.] Alloush addressed the Al-Qaeda organization Jabhat al-Nusra as "our brothers", saying that "The summary of this issue is that we in Jaish Al-Islam praise our brothers of the Nusrah Front and we don't consider them Khawarij as is propagated against us, We fight alongside them and they fight alongside us".


Alloush gave a speech during Ramadan of 2013 attacking Shia whom he called "Rafidis" and Alawites, whom he called "Nusayris" and the "Majus" (Zoroastrians), saying "the Mujahideen of Shaam will cleanse Shaam of the Filth of Rafidis & Rafidism, they will cleanse it for ever in sha Allah, till they will cleanse the land of Shaam of the filth of the Majoos (Fireworshippers) who fought the Religion of Allah the Almighty","the Shia are still despicable & pitiful though history", "And I give you the news, oh Filthy Rafidis: Just as Banu Umayya crushed your heads in the Past, the people of Ghouta & Shaam will crush them soon, They will make you taste a painful torment in this world, before Allah makes you taste it in the Hereafter, Oh you unclean Rafidis! You will collide into what you've never expected of Power from the Mujahideen of Islam".


Alloush has called Shia, Alawites, and Iranians by the names "Rafidi", "Nusayri", and "Majusi" (Magi, a term in Arabic referring to Zoroastrians).


Alloush said that Alawites are "more infidel than Jews and Christians." (أكفر من اليهود والنصارى), addressing the Alawites as "Nusayri" (النصيرية).[19] which was originally from a fatwa about Alawites issued by Ibn Taymiyyah.

Alloush claimed that "Our nation has a great thirst for an Islamic state" and attacked democracy after an interviewer asked Alloush "Can you accept a civil, democratic, and pluralistic state".*

In case if you were looking for a Source *:


Spoiler: Source



Zahran Alloush 


*


----------



## Navigator

*The upper chamber of the Russian parliament has unanimously given a formal consent to President Putin to use the nation’s military in Syria to fight terrorism at a request from the Syrian President Bashar Assad.*
Consent was necessary for deployment of troops for foreign combat missions under the Russian constitution.
Ivanov stressed that no ground operations are planned in Syria. Russia would use its warplanes to hit terrorist targets when requested by the Syrian government. He stressed that unlike the US-led coalition of countries that bombs militant troops in Syria, Russia was invited to do so by the legal authorities of Syria and thus follows international law.
Russian parliament unanimously approves use of troops in Syria — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Do you understand posts or do just look for keywords and answer randomly?
> 
> Bush's condition for "stop enrichment and THEN we will talk" didn't work. Because Iran didn't stop enrichment and THEN talk to Bush. How is that hard to understand?


I repeat. It took just 2 years of sanctions to kick Ahmadinejad. There was not any rush. 5-10 years more and Ayatulas would do literally anything.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I repeat. It took just 2 years of sanctions to kick Ahmadinejad. There was not any rush. 5-10 years more and Ayatulas would do literally anything.



I'm not sure what you are trying to say. kick Ahmadinejad? His term was over.

I'm not talking about the effectiveness of sanctions at all. Stop confusing the point.

My whole focus was on "Pre-Conditions for Talks". I believe Pre-Conditions for Talks that already specifies the outcome is not a realistic or an effective diplomatic tool.

For example, If two groups are fighting over land, one would encourage talks to resolve it. The aim of the talks would be a peaceful resolution. However, if Group A sets a Pre-Condition for Talks like, "Group B has to leave the lands and give it to me before we start the talks", then the talks obviously won't even start. This condition is supposed to be the outcome of the talks, by making it a *PRE*-condition, then talks will stall.

My example of Bush's pre-condition is that the pre-condition to the talks did not work. Bush's pre-condition was that there has to be an end of enrichment before we talk. But because the subject of the enrichment was supposed to be the whole point of the talks, setting up a pre-condition prevented the talks to start.

I'm not talking about good or bad, or effectiveness of sanctions, or how strong or weak Iran is. I'm just making a point about diplomatic talks and how pre-conditions like this prevent from two sides sitting with each other.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say. kick Ahmadinejad? His term was over.
> 
> I'm not talking about the effectiveness of sanctions at all. Stop confusing the point.
> 
> My whole focus was on "Pre-Conditions for Talks". I believe Pre-Conditions for Talks that already specifies the outcome is not a realistic or an effective diplomatic tool.
> 
> For example, If two groups are fighting over land, one would encourage talks to resolve it. The aim of the talks would be a peaceful resolution. However, if Group A sets a Pre-Condition for Talks like, "Group B has to leave the lands and give it to me before we start the talks", then the talks obviously won't even start. This condition is supposed to be the outcome of the talks, by making it a *PRE*-condition, then talks will stall.
> 
> My example of Bush's pre-condition is that the pre-condition to the talks did not work. Bush's pre-condition was that there has to be an end of enrichment before we talk. But because the subject of the enrichment was supposed to be the whole point of the talks, setting up a pre-condition prevented the talks to start.
> 
> I'm not talking about good or bad, or effectiveness of sanctions, or how strong or weak Iran is. I'm just making a point about diplomatic talks and how pre-conditions like this prevent from two sides sitting with each other.


Prior elections in Iran all analysts predicted that some radicals are going to win, but Iranians chose most liberal one, because they were frustrated from sanctions. This shows that sanctions were very effective. There was no reason to rush (except that western companies wanted to make business with Iran). 5-10 years more and mullahs would bend. 

As for Assad. Does any sane person believe that he will ever rule the entire Syria again? - Of course not. So why keep him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Prior elections in Iran all analysts predicted that some radicals are going to win, but Iranians chose most liberal one, because they were frustrated from sanctions. This shows that sanctions were very effective. There was no reason to rush (except that western companies wanted to make business with Iran). 5-10 years more and mullahs would bend.
> 
> As for Assad. Does any sane person believe that he will ever rule the entire Syria again? - Of course not. So why keep him?



Why is it so difficult for you to understand a very simple concept. I'm not talking about the effectiveness of sanctions or not. I'm not talking about elections. I'm not talking about conservatives or liberals. That is all besides the point.

I'm saying an extremely simple thing. I'm trying to make only one point, and that is about *Pre-conditions set as a condition for talks*

Do pre-conditions work in diplomatic talks or not? My argument is pre-conditions do not work, because they do not allow talks to start.

That's all I am talking about. Why do most people like confusing the topic. To be able to communicate well, one has to remove all unnecessary fat to be able to get at the meat of the matter.

I'll repeat it very simply. Please do not rush into replying.

1) Pre-conditions generally prevent diplomatic talks

2) What does pre-conditions mean? It means setting a condition that needs to be met by the other party before the talks can start. Usually, such pre-conditions prevent the talks from even starting so it is counterintuitive.
Let me clarify this using a non-political example. Two farmers are farming & living in the same land and they are always fighting over it. A third party comes and tells them, "Why don't you two talk it over?". First farmer agrees, but second farmer puts a pre-condition for talks. The pre-condition is "The first farmer has to leave the land, take all his goods, and promise not to come back, and then I agree to talks". This pre-condition will then prevent the talks from starting.

3) Using the Bush example easily highlights this. Bush pre-condition was,
(a) Stop enrichment and then we will talk
(b) As this was the whole point of talks, Iran did not agree to stop enrichment and THEN talk
(c) Therefore, Bush' pre-condition was an obstacle to diplomatic talks
(d) Therefore, preconditions are usually undiplomatic and should be discouraged

This is such a simple concept. But you probably will respond with something like, "Oh yeah?! Well barrel bomb killer ayatollah peace democracy Assad mullahs the people!!"


----------



## ultron

Russia attacked and destroyed first jihadist targets in Syria in coordination with Assad army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649173285607972864
Huge Russian air strike somewhere in Homs province.


----------



## ultron

Russian air strike killed jihadists






Vladimir Putin gets OK for Russian airstrikes in Syria - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> I repeat. It took just 2 years of sanctions to kick Ahmadinejad. There was not any rush. 5-10 years more and Ayatulas would do literally anything.


You know what they say..wishing in one hand and defecting in the other....Iran despite Israel tam tam , held elections and elects its leaders... Ayatollahs are no more than rabbis are for Israel...For the nuclear thing, the west and the US have accommodated with the perspective of nuclear Iran. Netanyahu and Selman can drown their sorry @sses in Saudi moonshine.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russia attacked and destroyed first jihadist targets in Syria in coordination with Assad army.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649173285607972864
> Huge Russian air strike somewhere in Homs province.


As expected Russia strikes areas with no any ISIS presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> As expected Russia strikes areas with no any ISIS presence.




ISIS is a broad term for jihadists. All jihadists are fair game. Be it Army of Conquest or ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> ISIS is a broad term for jihadists. All jihadists are fair game. Be it Army of Conquest or ISIS.


No its not. Better post on DSI.



Madali said:


> Therefore, Bush' pre-condition was an obstacle to diplomatic talks


Depends what u want to achieve. If you want ti achieve senseless talk then yes. If you want to achieve ur target then pre-conditions are fine.

4 years of Assad war supported by Russia and Iran led to 250,000 dead and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in human history. Time to try something else i guess. But ur solution is that if something did not work with Assad then you should try more Assad.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 4 years of Assad war supported by Russia and Iran led to 250,000 dead




250,000 is not even 1% of Syria's population, plus most of these are foreign jihadists killed in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> No its not. Better post on DSI.
> 
> 
> Depends what u want to achieve. If you want ti achieve senseless talk then yes. If you want to achieve ur target then pre-conditions are fine.
> 
> 4 years of Assad war supported by Russia and Iran led to 250,000 dead and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in human history. Time to try something else i guess. But ur solution is that if something did not work with Assad then you should try more Assad.


 Lol you and your support for the "Rebels" (Terrorist).....actually go to liveleaks and you will find a video name moderate Rebels behading an isis......Asad is protecting his country and you already know what happened in Libya....your support for the Terrorist is truly amazing plus not surprising...keep reapting those numbers to everyone on the thread how many people Asad killed.....I am not supporting Asad but he is has the right to defend his country.....wonder what's gonna happen if US start arming Palestinian rebels against Israeli army that would be interesting to watch


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Depends what u want to achieve. If you want ti achieve senseless talk then yes. If you want to achieve ur target then pre-conditions are fine.
> 
> 4 years of Assad war supported by Russia and Iran led to 250,000 dead and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in human history. Time to try something else i guess. But ur solution is that if something did not work with Assad then you should try more Assad.



It seems you're having a difficult time grasping simple concepts. Therefore, this conversation seems pointless. I have nothing more to add.


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> Lol you and your support for the "Rebels" (Terrorist).....actually go to liveleaks and you will find a video name moderate Rebels behading an isis......


I can show u Assadists beheading, but too graphic.



> Asad is protecting his country and you already know what happened in Libya....


*Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I can show u Assadists beheading, but too graphic.
> 
> 
> *Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.




With deaths, come lives. Yes many people died, but they were replaced by people born. This is natural selection. The weak and stupid die. The strong and intelligent survive.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> It seems you're having a difficult time grasping simple concepts. Therefore, this conversation seems pointless. I have nothing more to add.


Yes i cant understand ur support for psychopath murderer.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Yes i cant understand ur support for psychopath murderer.




Murderer? Assad broke no international law. Neither domestic nor international.


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Russia attacked and destroyed first jihadist targets in Syria in coordination with Assad army.



The deployment of Russian Air Assets and especially Russian Signal Intelligence Groups will give a huge boost to the SAA. They will be able to monitor the movements of the Rebel Groups, and have much better intelligence when striking them instead of blindly shooting and scooting. 

Air Power although is a very nice Asset to have, it is the Ground Forces that win wars and the question is what level of assistance is Russia offering in this category. From the tactics i have seen of SAA Tanker Crews and Infantry Arms in videos, it is beyond pathetic. The question is, is Russia willing to deploy advisors on a Company Level. Russians don't really have to do the fighting, but if they can take the role of Advisors, it will be a huge boost to the SAA. Trained Mid Level Officers is what SAA is lacking severely and if the Russians can plug this gap for the short term, and take over the Officer Training School in Damascus, this will increase SAA's performance by ten folds.


----------



## ultron

jihadists, your days are numbered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> I can show u Assadists beheading, but too graphic.
> 
> 
> *Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.


Wonder were you getting these numbers from and mr Iyad El-Bahgdadi is another supporter of the so called Rebels


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Prior elections in Iran all analysts predicted that some radicals are going to win, but Iranians chose most liberal one, because they were frustrated from sanctions. This shows that sanctions were very effective. There was no reason to rush (except that western companies wanted to make business with Iran). 5-10 years more and mullahs would bend.
> 
> As for Assad. Does any sane person believe that he will ever rule the entire Syria again? - Of course not. So why keep him?


people voted for roohani because of many reason. By the way do you know the people you call radical defeat themselves because they could not agree on one candidate and participated with 4 candidate against one candidate . while Mr. Aref wisely decided to step down in favore of Mr. Roohani and so the groups who were called reformist only had one candidate.


----------



## ultron

Ka-52 Alligator, nemesis of TOW teams


----------



## ultron

Russian military forces start airstrikes in Syria - Ministry of Defense — RT News


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Russian military forces start airstrikes in Syria - Ministry of Defense — RT News



Russian involvement will not change a thing on the ground. All they are interested in is to escalate the conflict further to increase the price of oil as their economy is falling apart. That and divert attention from Ukraine.

Growing oil prices suits the GCC and Russian involvement gives the GCC/anti-Al-Assad regime camp an excuse to increase their support for the Syrian opposition.

Thus fasten the inevitable war of attrition that the Al-Assad regime has no chance of winning.

At top of that the Arab diaspora (biggest minority in Europe) in Europe has increased with millions and will increase with further millions in the not so distant future. Increasing the economic and political power of that group in Europe.

The Arab populations keep increasing very quickly so nearby (Europe) Lebensraum is needed.

What's not to like?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russian Military Takes Command of East Aleppo Operations


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649211408408821760
Russian Air Force to Strike All Terrorist Organizations in Syria


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> As expected Russia strikes areas with no any ISIS presence.


they are pounding your buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Actually, ISIS is pretty weak. They are only in the empty deserts and Raqqah. They are only like 10% of all jihadists in Syria. They are much smaller than Army of Conquest which is in western Syria.

How Iraq is defying US in Syria fight-—commentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> they are pounding your buddies.


I doubt that poor peasants from Rastan and Talbise are our buddies.


----------



## ultron

Lavrov Speaks at UN Security Council (VIDEO)

jihadists, death is coming for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Recess over!
Putin orders NATO crafts out of Syrian sky..


----------



## ultron

Russia calls upon the UNSC to impose sanctions against Islamic State supporters, that would be the US.

Russian anti-terror op in Syria — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Russians are bombing Syrians and not IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## الأعرابي

Oublious said:


> Russians are bombing Syrians and not IS.



The Vodka addicts involvement won't make any difference on the ground, Asshead is a burned card.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Where is Sultan's " No Fly Zone: !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649285845195882496


----------



## Daneshmand

بلندر said:


> Where is Sultan's " No Fly Zone: !?



Sultan is asleep! His airforce is busy bombing Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juhu

Im not impressed. looks a bit inaccurate, specially the last 2 hits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> Lavrov Speaks at UN Security Council (VIDEO)
> 
> jihadists, death is coming for you



It is going to be a really cold and dark winter for the "moderate rebels".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649248113543237632
Meanwhile 

IS conflict: French raid in Syria 'kills 12 child soldiers' - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649285845195882496




Russian junk, no accuracy. And a lot of countries are buying this junk ahahah. Showing pictures and screaming how good the fighters are. Well they are 50% good against Western fighters muhahahahah.

How accurate is pakfa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> SNHR is an anti-government organisation. It's a useless source to rely on, but this has been mentioned multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand posts or do just look for keywords and answer randomly?
> 
> Bush's condition for "stop enrichment and THEN we will talk" didn't work. Because Iran didn't stop enrichment and THEN talk to Bush. How is that hard to understand?


Oh you thought SNHR would be pro-government after all the killing the gov't did? Oh yeah sorry, they're sorry for not supporting your 2nd favorite dictator.


The SiLent crY said:


> So , No source ?
> 
> Having no right is better than being slaughtered by so called moderate rebels or being enslaved .
> 
> We could see how the so called rebels treated Druze people after taking division 52 , leave alone attacking them in Hadar .
> I don't see any need to mention Shias and the way they're threatened to death to the last one .
> 
> Regarding Christians , I suggest you to watch the video in which Nusra Sheikhs are converting Christians to their version of religion of peace and love .
> 
> Alewites are no better than Shias , If I'm not wrong they're called nusayris by moderate rebels and they have been threatened to death too .
> 
> Check this from your beloved moderate rebels :
> 
> *Alloush gave a speech on the merits of Hajj in 2013 and praised Usama bin Laden, addressing him by the honorific "Sheikh" and the honorific "rahimahu Allah" for making Hajj around 91 or 92 when Alloush was at the Islamic University of Medina.] Alloush addressed the Al-Qaeda organization Jabhat al-Nusra as "our brothers", saying that "The summary of this issue is that we in Jaish Al-Islam praise our brothers of the Nusrah Front and we don't consider them Khawarij as is propagated against us, We fight alongside them and they fight alongside us".
> 
> 
> Alloush gave a speech during Ramadan of 2013 attacking Shia whom he called "Rafidis" and Alawites, whom he called "Nusayris" and the "Majus" (Zoroastrians), saying "the Mujahideen of Shaam will cleanse Shaam of the Filth of Rafidis & Rafidism, they will cleanse it for ever in sha Allah, till they will cleanse the land of Shaam of the filth of the Majoos (Fireworshippers) who fought the Religion of Allah the Almighty","the Shia are still despicable & pitiful though history", "And I give you the news, oh Filthy Rafidis: Just as Banu Umayya crushed your heads in the Past, the people of Ghouta & Shaam will crush them soon, They will make you taste a painful torment in this world, before Allah makes you taste it in the Hereafter, Oh you unclean Rafidis! You will collide into what you've never expected of Power from the Mujahideen of Islam".
> 
> 
> Alloush has called Shia, Alawites, and Iranians by the names "Rafidi", "Nusayri", and "Majusi" (Magi, a term in Arabic referring to Zoroastrians).
> 
> 
> Alloush said that Alawites are "more infidel than Jews and Christians." (أكفر من اليهود والنصارى), addressing the Alawites as "Nusayri" (النصيرية).[19] which was originally from a fatwa about Alawites issued by Ibn Taymiyyah.
> 
> Alloush claimed that "Our nation has a great thirst for an Islamic state" and attacked democracy after an interviewer asked Alloush "Can you accept a civil, democratic, and pluralistic state".*
> 
> In case if you were looking for a Source *:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source
> 
> 
> 
> Zahran Alloush
> 
> 
> *


There are plenty of sources. I don't want to spend my time on ignorants like you though. Google it.
Nusra never forcefully converted Christians IIRC.


ultron said:


> Russian air strike killed jihadists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin gets OK for Russian airstrikes in Syria - CNNPolitics.com


If by "Jihadists" you mean 36 civilians, then yes, Russia did kill 36 "Jihadists."



ultron said:


> Ka-52 Alligator, nemesis of TOW teams


No KA-52s deployed in Syria. So stop with your hard on spamming of this thread.



بلندر said:


> Where is Sultan's " No Fly Zone: !?


Blocked by Uncle Sam.


Daneshmand said:


> Sultan is asleep! His airforce is busy bombing Kurds.


Bombing PKK terrorists.*



Daneshmand said:


> It is going to be a really cold and dark winter for the "moderate rebels".


Instead of say, providing sources for all of your bullshit, or providing some accurate analysis, you display "political cartoons" to further your retarded argument. Good job 10/10, you're a great Iranian troll.

In other news, Russian airstrikes have killed 36 civilians, mostly in Talbiseh, Homs. There are dozens of videos but I can't post due to obvious reasons.
In other news, the Russian Orthodox Church declared their war on Syrians a "holy war," essentially calling for a 10th Crusade. And of course Iranian "anti-imperialists" support this notion, after all it's more dead Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Oublious said:


> Russian junk, no accuracy. And a lot of countries are buying this junk ahahah. Showing pictures and screaming how good the fighters are. Well they are 50% good against Western fighters muhahahahah.
> 
> How accurate is pakfa?


A way more accurate that any of what NATO has...Put your readers back on, and look at the blast of the missile and what was left on the ground...Rockets are for field cleanup not known for their accuracy..But look whom I replied to?


----------



## Barmaley

Terrorists supporters reaction all over internet






Oublious said:


> Russian junk, no accuracy. And a lot of countries are buying this junk ahahah. Showing pictures and screaming how good the fighters are. Well they are 50% good against Western fighters muhahahahah.



much more accurate and effective compare to any others jets in cleaning Syria from terrorist scum 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649234125627518976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmaley said:


> Terrorists supporters reaction all over internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much more accurate and effective compare to any others jets in cleaning Syria from terrorist scum
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649234125627518976


Oh yeah, 36 civilians who died = terrorists.
Go shoot yourself please. Or just join the Russian Army and come to Syria, we'd gladly shoot you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649234125627518976


----------



## ultron




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Russian intervention is not going to change the situation except prolonging Assad existence for some time. Again, Alawites had about 4700 tanks, 7000 armored vehicles, 3500 artillery and MRLS, 700 fighter jets and bombers, 200 helicopters, thousands of ballistic missiles, hundreds of thousands of soldiers, unlimited amounts of small and medium arms, unlimited support from Iran, Hizbullat, Iraqi and Afghani Shiite and Russia. Nevertheless, he's losing and some Russian air-jets are not going to change that. As we're speaking Syrian rebels are advancing in several areas especially in the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Russian intervention is not going to change the situation except prolonging Assad existence for some time. Again, Alawites had about 4700 tanks, 7000 armored vehicles, 3500 artillery and MRLS, 700 fighter jets and bombers, 200 helicopters, thousands of ballistic missiles, hundreds of thousands of soldiers, unlimited amounts of small and medium arms, unlimited support from Iran, Hizbullat, Iraqi and Afghani Shiite and Russia. Nevertheless, he's losing and some Russian air-jets are not going to change that. As we're speaking Syrian rebels are advancing in several areas especially in the South.




They (Alawis, Russia, Hezboshitan, Iran) will never understand. After all they have done their (Bombed, burned, crushed, shredded, pulverized, tortured, raped), they still believe they will be able to break 17 million people.



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> They (Alawis, Russia, Hezboshitan, Iran) will never understand. After all they have done their (Bombed, burned, crushed, shredded, pulverized, tortured, raped), they still believe they will be able to break 17 million people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




17 million? I don't think so. Out of the 73% turnout, 89% voted for Assad. Assad enjoys 65% support amongst all Syrians and more than 75% support amongst Arab Syrians. Note that Kurds boycotted the election last year.

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> 17 million? I don't think so. Out of the 73% turnout, 89% voted for Assad. Assad enjoys 65% support amongst all Syrians and more than 75% support amongst Arab Syrians. Note that Kurds boycotted the election last year.
> 
> Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You actually believe that? HAHAHAHA





So "fair."


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> You actually believe that? HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So "fair."




Still, it's better than Hadi getting 100% in election  Saleh handed power to his equally corrupt deputy Hadi.


----------



## Falcon29

^^^

Sunni and Shia idiots hating each other to death, wanting to kill each other to the last one. Want to engulf the whole region in war/forceful submission. This is the product of religion...these pathetic losers keep cheering and associating events with religious prophecies, and more innocent people keep suffering. There is no Mahdi with his 3,000 horsemen going to come up nor any bullshit world war. There really is no going back with you people, middle east is stuck in this vacuum and the only logical option is all you idiots kill each other(hopefully Israeli jews get in on it too) and leave the world to educated liberals and not minority religious nutjob idiots who want to cause chaos and oppress everyone else.

Stop bugging me with your Shia cult bogus, I and others don't want to hear about it, it's not anymore superior than Sunni Islam, both are retarded cults. Read the Quran, every two verses 'They will be punished in the fire eternally' , 'the good will be blessed with rivers of honey and milk and beautiful gardens'.

That's all I'm getting for committing myself to these cults? I have honey and milk here on earth, no thanks LOOOOOL.

Religion should be banned, start with Judaism cult because that's where the shit named Xtianity and Islam came from.



Dr.Thrax said:


> I never trusted the MOC lol
> I'm expecting SF rebels will probably join a larger coalition now, possibly with JaF, they would be unstoppable then. With Allah's will of course



Doesn't seem like God/Allah cares.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Still, it's better than Hadi getting 100% in election  Saleh handed power to his equally corrupt deputy Hadi.


Typical Assadist logic, don't look over here, look over there! They're more corrupt!
Both elections were bogus. Every sane person knows that.



Falcon29 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Sunni and Shia idiots hating each other to death, wanting to kill each other to the last one. Want to engulf the whole region in war/forceful submission. This is the product of religion...these pathetic losers keep cheering and associating events with religious prophecies, and more innocent people keep suffering. There is no Mahdi with his 3,000 horsemen going to come up nor any bullshit world war. There really is no going back with you people, middle east is stuck in this vacuum and the only logical option is all you idiots kill each other(hopefully Israeli jews get in on it too) and leave the world to educated liberals and not minority religious nutjob idiots who want to cause chaos and oppress everyone else.
> 
> Religion should be banned, start with Judaism cult because that's where the shit named Xtianity and Islam came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like God/Allah cares.


Have you been hacked or have you always been like this? 
I don't want to get into a religious debate here (there are already people who get off topic a lot, like say @ultron), but there is plenty of reason as to why this has been happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649284990405099520
If this is true, its largely game over for FSA.

Unless NATO enforces a no fly zone which i highly doubt they will, FSA will find it very hard to sustain its operations in face of ground operations by SAA and aerial bombardment by the Russians. FSA Command and Control Centres will be targeted as the Russians bring in their ELINT and SIGNT systems, jamming or tracking FSA communications. Putin just checkmated Obama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649284990405099520
> If this is true, its largely game over for FSA.
> 
> Unless NATO enforces a no fly zone which i highly doubt they will, FSA will find it very hard to sustain its operations in face of ground operations by SAA and aerial bombardment by the Russians. FSA Command and Control Centres will be targeted as the Russians bring in their ELINT and SIGNT systems, jamming or tracking FSA communications. Putin just checkmated Obama.


No. As Ruskie airstrikes have shown today, their "Precision Guided munitions" aren't precise whatsoever. Same accuracy as every other SyAAF Su-24 strike. As in, inaccurate.


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Have you been hacked or have you always been like this?
> I don't want to get into a religious debate here (there are already people who get off topic a lot, like say @ultron), but there is plenty of reason as to why this has been happening.



No not hacked, always been a closet atheist, I'm sure you are one too but too afraid to recognize your trueself. I get no inspiration from reading the Quran, tried to understand religion this Ramadan, wasn't convinced. That's it I'm done with it, logic simply truimphs religion. I've read about the supposed prophecies regarding Syria which both Christian and Muslim and Jew idiots spam humans with, in reality those prophecies are nonsense garbage people made up. Don't waste your time with them.

I'm also sick of the idiots named 'Muslims', who all hate each other, justify murdering each other, justify repression. For example the fanatical stances of Iranians against Syrians. Which they use religion a lot to justify, also Saudis positions on Egypt coup and Rabaa Massacre, they support it and continue making propaganda bullshit against Hamas. They can take their religion up their fucking ***, I'm sick of their hypocrisy.

There are abundance of factual/logical arguments against religion, too much to ignore that staying religious is an insult to ones intelligence. But of course religious people will stretch all boundaries to offer 'holy' explanations to world events and life. Religion has failed completely, if God cares he will revive it, instead all these poor people are getting screwed and no one cares.

You yourself sound too logical to follow religion, I doubt you genuinely believe in Islam.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Sunni and Shia idiots hating each other to death, wanting to kill each other to the last one. Want to engulf the whole region in war/forceful submission. This is the product of religion...




I beg to differ. This is only happening in some Arab countries like Iraq and Syria. This does not happen in Turkey, Iran, Israel.


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> I beg to differ. This is only happening in some Arab countries like Iraq and Syria. This does not happen in Turkey, Iran.



Because Turks are largely agnostic. I can bet you some of the suicide bombers amongst ISIS are agnostic as well, but because of the shit conditions they live in and personal concerns in their life, they give up and take easy way out. Anyways, as agnostics we shouldn't be encouraging more violence, agnostics want to make the world better.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Dr.Thrax said:


> No. As Ruskie airstrikes have shown today, their "Precision Guided munitions" aren't precise whatsoever. Same accuracy as every other SyAAF Su-24 strike. As in, inaccurate.



This is not what the Rebels are saying in their Press Statements. They are crying how destructive and effective the airstrikes were compared to the SAAF, go read up on that on Reuters. From what i have read, they killed a Senior Officer in the FSA which will be a huge blow for FSA as their is a dearth of Trained Officers in FSA. 

Calling Russian Aircrafts inaccurate is amateurish at best, you should read up on their capabilities and especially the SU34. i can see that you're supporting FSA so naturally your opinion is biased and i can understand that, but try to look at things from a neutral perspective as it appears that you're in for a disappointment. If you think these Russian Aircrafts are inaccurate, than wait till you're proven wrong. This was only one air strike by an SU24, and this much hoopla was created by the West and FSA. Wait till the SU34's start pounding targets, what's going to happen than? 

As we are talking, the Russians are hitting targets again in Syria. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649351208948367360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649284990405099520
> If this is true, its largely game over for FSA.
> 
> Unless NATO enforces a no fly zone which i highly doubt they will, FSA will find it very hard to sustain its operations in face of ground operations by SAA and aerial bombardment by the Russians. FSA Command and Control Centres will be targeted as the Russians bring in their ELINT and SIGNT systems, jamming or tracking FSA communications. Putin just checkmated Obama.




The crusaders are coming! The crusaders are coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

notorious_eagle said:


> This is not what the Rebels are saying in their Press Statements. They are crying how destructive and effective the airstrikes were compared to the SAAF, go read up on that on Reuters. From what i have read, they killed a Senior Officer in the FSA which will be a huge blow for FSA as their is a dearth of Trained Officers in FSA.
> 
> Calling Russian Aircrafts inaccurate is amateurish at best, you should read up on their capabilities and especially the SU34. i can see that you're supporting FSA so naturally your opinion is biased and i can understand that, but try to look at things from a neutral perspective as it appears that you're in for a disappointment. If you think these Russian Aircrafts are inaccurate, than wait till you're proven wrong. This was only one air strike by an SU24, and this much hoopla was created by the West and FSA. Wait till the SU34's start pounding targets, what's going to happen than?
> 
> As we are talking, the Russians are hitting targets again in Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649351208948367360



Okay buddy you won, Russia will come give you victory. Then what? What kind of services can the regime and Iranian alliance provide for the Syrian people? So what's the plan? Attack Saudi Arabia, cause regional famine, get everyone killed so your stupid fake non exisistent Mahdi can come out? Do you sincerely believe Iranian led world is salvation for humanity? Or your fake man made Shia sect? Are you really that dumb? Secularism is the way to go, I'm glad I grew up and recognized reality for what it is and I appreciate America more than ever now. I like you used to be a religious idiot nutjob(100 times worse than you) and still realized that it is nonsense.


----------



## Naifov

Falcon29 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Sunni and Shia idiots hating each other to death, wanting to kill each other to the last one. Want to engulf the whole region in war/forceful submission. This is the product of religion...these pathetic losers keep cheering and associating events with religious prophecies, and more innocent people keep suffering. There is no Mahdi with his 3,000 horsemen going to come up nor any bullshit world war. There really is no going back with you people, middle east is stuck in this vacuum and the only logical option is all you idiots kill each other(hopefully Israeli jews get in on it too) and leave the world to educated liberals and not minority religious nutjob idiots who want to cause chaos and oppress everyone else.
> 
> Stop bugging me with your Shia cult bogus, I and others don't want to hear about it, it's not anymore superior than Sunni Islam, both are retarded cults. Read the Quran, every two verses 'They will be punished in the fire eternally' , 'the good will be blessed with rivers of honey and milk and beautiful gardens'.
> 
> That's all I'm getting for committing myself to these cults? I have honey and milk here on earth, no thanks LOOOOOL.
> 
> Religion should be banned, start with Judaism cult because that's where the shit named Xtianity and Islam came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like God/Allah cares.



مرحبا بك يا سيدي في عالم من الاسئلة وظلام الحيرة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Naifov said:


> مرحبا بك يا سيدي في عالم من الاسئلة وظلام الحيرة



I'm not confused if that's what you're implying, I'm not changing my mind. Religion makes no sense to me, my instinct tells me there is no afterlife. I'm not going to waste the rest of my life on religion, as I already wasted my beginning on it, and it was full of repression, almost like living under a rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> my instinct tells me there is no afterlife




Sure there is. You are made of matter and energy. These things cannot be created nor destroyed. They are eternal. You are eternal.


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> Sure there is. You are made of matter and energy. These things cannot be created nor destroyed. They are eternal. You are eternal.



Corny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> No not hacked, always been a closet atheist, I'm sure you are one too but too afraid to recognize your trueself. I get no inspiration from reading the Quran, tried to understand religion this Ramadan, wasn't convinced. That's it I'm done with it, logic simply truimphs religion. I've read about the supposed prophecies regarding Syria which both Christian and Muslim and Jew idiots spam humans with, in reality those prophecies are nonsense garbage people made up. Don't waste your time with them.
> 
> I'm also sick of the idiots named 'Muslims', who all hate each other, justify murdering each other, justify repression. For example the fanatical stances of Iranians against Syrians. Which they use religion a lot to justify, also Saudis positions on Egypt coup and Rabaa Massacre, they support it and continue making propaganda bullshit against Hamas. They can take their religion up their fucking ***, I'm sick of their hypocrisy.
> 
> There are abundance of factual/logical arguments against religion, too much to ignore that staying religious is an insult to ones intelligence. But of course religious people will stretch all boundaries to offer 'holy' explanations to world events and life. Religion has failed completely, if God cares he will revive it, instead all these poor people are getting screwed and no one cares.
> 
> You yourself sound too logical to follow religion, I doubt you genuinely believe in Islam.


Whoa whoa whoa! I actually agree with most of what you said , I just can't believe it's coming from you. And I don't know if anyone has told you, but the Hamas guys are pretty big fans of religion (mainly Islam though ). I'm glad you are capable of honest self re-evaluation though. Or maybe this is just a grand trolling scheme .. Who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Finally Russia is in the game. Poor isis and their terrorist supporters, looks like Assad will prevail in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Corny.




Also keep in mind that not all Shia have Mahdi. The oldest Shia, Zaidis, do not have Mahdi. Only the newer Twelvers have Mahdi.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not confused if that's what you're implying, I'm not changing my mind. Religion makes no sense to me, my instinct tells me there is no afterlife. I'm not going to waste the rest of my life on religion, as I already wasted my beginning on it, and it was full of repression, almost like living under a rock.


you didn't leave religion because you are not religious on the right path majority of atheists were radiclas and not religious

@Naifov i see that you are also against religion but your avatar is rabia'a do yuo see that the majority of atheists are from religious countries like iraq,iran,and KSA 
@Saif al-Arab @Full Moon


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! I actually agree with most of what you said , I just can't believe it's coming from you. And I don't know if anyone has told you, but the Hamas guys are pretty big fans of religion (mainly Islam though ). I'm glad you are capable of honest self re-evaluation though. Or maybe this is just a grand trolling scheme .. Who knows?



I don't admire Hamas for their religious theme, I admire them for being rebels who have interests of their people at heart. And simply they are the party who understands the politics in the Palestinian-Israeli arena. Just because someone espouses religion doesn't mean I will oppose them automatically. There are atheist cult-like idiots just the Sunni-Shia-Jew-Christian cult idiots we have to deal with. Also neocon cultists...etc...I oppose them all. 



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> you didn't leave religion because you are not religious on the right path majority of atheists were radiclas and not religious
> 
> @Naifov i see that you are also against religion but your avatar is rabia'a do yuo see that the majority of atheists are from religious countries like iraq,iran,and KSA
> @Saif al-Arab @Full Moon



I had radical political views, simply because I was very hot-headed person. When did I try following religion(no foriegner, followed it better than most people here and did so by heart), I realized how 99% of so called 'Muslims' break their laws/pledges left and right and are outright hypocrites, especially among us Arabs. It pissed me off so much that I stopped believing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> I don't admire Hamas for their religious theme, I admire them for being rebels who have interests of their people at heart. And simply they are the party who understands the politics in the Palestinian-Israeli arena. Just because someone espouses religion doesn't mean I will oppose them automatically. There are atheist cult-like idiots just the Sunni-Shia-Jew-Christian cult idiots we have to deal with. Also neocon cultists...etc...I oppose them all.
> 
> 
> 
> I had radical political views, simply because I was very hot-headed person. When did I try following religion(no foriegner, followed it better than most people here and did so by heart), I realized how 99% of so called 'Muslims' break their laws/pledges left and right and are outright hypocrites, especially among us Arabs. It pissed me off so much that I stopped believing it.


yes there are many hypocrites but that doesn't mean you leave the religion


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> yes there are many hypocrites but that doesn't mean you leave the religion



I don't have time for religion, it is a big commitment. Also try following Islam in America, not possible. Unless you want to be isolated. On top of that, when 50% of Egyptians are cheering when Israel bombs Gaza, and Iranians cheering when Syrians get murdered, and Gulf Arabs supporting the coup in Egypt, it tells me that most of you don't take the religion seriously and hence I shouldn't. Most of it is related to my personal beliefs, I am very into philosophy when have deep thinking episodes in my life. And some parts of religion make no sense, I like Mohammad as a person, but I can't follow things that don't make sense. And when everyone in ME is told rely on God, or God is 'planning', just be patient....uh no...he's not planning anything. Humans are planning, this is why the West dominates the Middle East. And we prevent any progress every time we tell our people rely on religion or make more prayers. I will never join any religion as I believe all of them are backwards or at least social 'high' people resort to for cultural/natural reasons. Some people see it as nice addition to life, I don't. No religion will appeal to me, and if I do ever return to it , it would be Islam. But I don't see that happening. Anyways this should tell you guys something, that if someone like me who was preaching religion not too long ago has now left it, means Muslim community is utter failure and is failing their people. I was giving plenty of warnings early on that the way you guys treat each other(and how some of you treat my people) will make me and other young Muslims lose faith. And that's exactly what happened.


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yeah, 36 civilians who died = terrorists.
> Go shoot yourself please. Or just join the Russian Army and come to Syria, we'd gladly shoot you



Yeah, we dont really care if your civilians die. If you stand in the line of fire between Russia and its target. You will die.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

is this legit?


----------



## Aslan

SiCiSi said:


> Yeah, we dont really care if your civilians die. If you stand in the line of fire between Russia and its target. You will die.


What goes around comes around, just dont cry a river when the shoe is on the other foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> Religion should be banned, start with Judaism cult because that's where the shit named Xtianity and Islam came from.





Falcon29 said:


> always been a closet atheist





Falcon29 said:


> I don't have time for religion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

@Dr.Thrax Masks now will fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Falcon29 said:


> Okay buddy you won, Russia will come give you victory. Then what? What kind of services can the regime and Iranian alliance provide for the Syrian people? So what's the plan? Attack Saudi Arabia, cause regional famine, get everyone killed so your stupid fake non exisistent Mahdi can come out? Do you sincerely believe Iranian led world is salvation for humanity? Or your fake man made Shia sect? Are you really that dumb? Secularism is the way to go, I'm glad I grew up and recognized reality for what it is and I appreciate America more than ever now. I like you used to be a religious idiot nutjob(100 times worse than you) and still realized that it is nonsense.



My friend, i am neutral in this scenario because i have no personal stakes in it, and second i am a Sunni and not a Shia. It pains me to see what i see becoming of Syria. My neighbour who served as a Diplomat in Syria during 2002-2006 was in tears yesterday when we were talking about Syria. He told me that he would usually walk to the market on his foot, he would drive around in Damascus without any security because the country was so safe. Compare to how the country was 10 years ago, and how is it today?

I am by no means a religious nut job, i consider myself secular, everyone has the right to choose and practice their religion. In this regard, Assad is a secular and not a religious nut job like the Al Nusra or ISIS. Lets be honest here, if Assad goes, it is likely going to be an alliance of Al Nusra and ISIS that fills in the void and not the FSA. Assad although a tyrant is still a much better prospect than the likes of Al Nusra or ISIS ruling Syria. FSA for its worth has shown that it cannot compete with Al Nusra or ISIS on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649538107239481344

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649544626848661504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

NEVER POKE THE LAZY SLEEPY BEAR


----------



## Gabriel92

Tiger Awan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649248113543237632
> Meanwhile
> 
> IS conflict: French raid in Syria 'kills 12 child soldiers' - BBC News



ISIS using children as soldiers,training them on military camps,some arent even 8 years old,yet some dare to say they got big balls.


----------



## Falcon29

notorious_eagle said:


> My friend, i am neutral in this scenario because i have no personal stakes in it, and second i am a Sunni and not a Shia. It pains me to see what i see becoming of Syria. My neighbour who served as a Diplomat in Syria during 2002-2006 was in tears yesterday when we were talking about Syria. He told me that he would usually walk to the market on his foot, he would drive around in Damascus without any security because the country was so safe. Compare to how the country was 10 years ago, and how is it today?
> 
> I am by no means a religious nut job, i consider myself secular, everyone has the right to choose and practice their religion. In this regard, Assad is a secular and not a religious nut job like the Al Nusra or ISIS. Lets be honest here, if Assad goes, it is likely going to be an alliance of Al Nusra and ISIS that fills in the void and not the FSA. Assad although a tyrant is still a much better prospect than the likes of Al Nusra or ISIS ruling Syria. FSA for its worth has shown that it cannot compete with Al Nusra or ISIS on the battlefield.



I choose neither, just because I point out how tragic it is for the common man doesn't mean I'm pro Assad.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> This is not what the Rebels are saying in their Press Statements. They are crying how destructive and effective the airstrikes were compared to the SAAF, go read up on that on Reuters. From what i have read, they killed a Senior Officer in the FSA which will be a huge blow for FSA as their is a dearth of Trained Officers in FSA.
> 
> Calling Russian Aircrafts inaccurate is amateurish at best, you should read up on their capabilities and especially the SU34. i can see that you're supporting FSA so naturally your opinion is biased and i can understand that, but try to look at things from a neutral perspective as it appears that you're in for a disappointment. If you think these Russian Aircrafts are inaccurate, than wait till you're proven wrong. This was only one air strike by an SU24, and this much hoopla was created by the West and FSA. Wait till the SU34's start pounding targets, what's going to happen than?
> 
> As we are talking, the Russians are hitting targets again in Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649351208948367360


Russia killed 40 civilians in Talbise and Rastan. If you call that effective then it was effective.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Russia killed 40 civilians in Talbise and Rastan. If you call that effective then it was effective.



Yeah yeah, and that was proven by 5 days old fake photo and before airstrikes even started

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649573520205344768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Yeah yeah, and that was proven by 5 days old fake photo and before airstrikes even started


Quit reading Russia Today trolls and other shit propaganda. None of videos marked as 2015 9 30 is 5 days old:

talbisa h - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Russia killed 40 civilians in Talbise and Rastan. If you call that effective then it was effective.


If you, an Israeli who has supported all Israeli killings no matter what, are on a full rampage against Russian operations in Syria, it means Russia is doing the right thing.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If you, an Israeli who has supported all Israeli killings no matter what, are on a full rampage against Russian operations in Syria, it means Russia is doing the right thing.


I repeat zillions time. Israel is nt using indiscriminate bombing. 

Thats why we have 1,000,000 killed in Afghanistan, 100,000 in Chechnya, 250,000 in Syria. 

Compare to some 10 K in two Intifadas and Gaza wars.

Even in their own propaganda videos they show that they are using dumb bombs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Just ignore the Jews.

Their plan on destruction of Syria failed. They always hated and will hate Syrians in future, no matter who will be president.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I repeat zillions time. Israel is nt using indiscriminate bombing.
> 
> Thats why we have 1,000,000 killed in Afghanistan, 100,000 in Chechnya, 250,000 in Syria.
> 
> Compare to some 10 K in two Intifadas and Gaza wars.
> 
> Even in their own propaganda videos they show that they are using dumb bombs:




jihadists are dumb so they deserve dumb bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

SiCiSi said:


> Yeah, we dont really care if your civilians die. If you stand in the line of fire between Russia and its target. You will die.



Vodka addicts already showing their true colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> Russia killed 40 civilians in Talbise and Rastan. If you call that effective then it was effective.




Stop being such a cry baby-the Russians are right on this one.I say bomb them all.Let God sort them out afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

TASS: Military & Defense - Russia destroys IS headquarters in Al-Latamna suburb with ground bomb


----------



## Aslan

flamer84 said:


> Stop being such a cry baby-the Russians are right on this one.I say bomb them all.Let God sort them out afterwards.


I wish the same by God to u as well. Hope u get the justice u deserve soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

الأعرابي said:


> Vodka addicts already showing their true colors.


Much better drinking vodka than blowing yourself up you retarded wannabe suicide bomber.


----------



## gau8av

saw some footage on the news, it was all young bearded wahhabi freaks running around panicked. 

good stuff, Putin, kill them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Aslan said:


> I wish the same by God to u as well. Hope u get the justice u deserve soon.




I wish the same for me if some day i'll loose my mind and enter the business of eating peoples hearts or beheading them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

Rukarl said:


> Much better drinking vodka than blowing yourself up you retarded wannabe suicide bomber.



Riiiiight, now go take a whip and lash yourself while screaming Ya Hussian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

الأعرابي said:


> Riiiiight, now go take a whip and lash yourself while screaming Ya Hussian.


Why would i do that moron ? I am not a wannabe Arab.


----------



## الأعرابي

Rukarl said:


> Why would i do that moron ? I am not a wannabe Arab.



Doesn't matter, 90% of your people moan over dead Arabs, so be like them. The more you go on the streets and bleed for long dead Arabs the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

الأعرابي said:


> Doesn't matter, 90% of your people moan over dead Arabs, so be like them. The more you go on the streets and bleed for long dead Arabs the better.


Yeh and i am part of that other 10%. Now go blow yourself up you uneducated barbar muslim.


----------



## الأعرابي

Rukarl said:


> You think i care ? LOL... you monkey arab, they have the same religion as you. You should be ashamed that they are part of your own religion. Stop owning yourself



No I'm not a Shiite so they're not the same religion as me, however they're the same race as you, and they're grateful for the Arabs that conquered them to the point they'll bleed in the street for their Arab overlords, But you're an ungrateful cu*t and shameless too since you don't follow suit with your people, however as I said before you still have a chance to fix this, all you need to do is go on the streets and lash yourself till you bleed while screaming the names of long dead Arabs so that your Arabs masters will be pleased with you. Take my advise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Poor Syrians, religious fundamentalists are ruining them....:

-Christian Orthodox nutjobs(russians)
-Wannabe Crusaders(Americans)
-Literalist Sunnis(ISIS)
-Shia sectarian morons(Iran/Iraqi/Lebanese militias)

................

On a serious note, I'm not sure what the international community is hoping to achieve. Now Russia got involved, Russia plus coalition are pretty much targeting anyone they consider to be Islamist without any legal basis(This is counterproductive and increases religious hatred). Turkey and Russia are now exchanging threats, Saudi is also involved. Rebels will likely lose ground in Syria and ISIS is dying in Iraq. It will leave Russia/Iran on Saudi borders, of course Shia fanatic clowns dream is to attack Saudi Arabia and cause more suffering in the region. Meanwhile members here who are religious fucks keep encouraging more killing of people they don't even know or never even had contact with. God damned stupid people, living in the West you should encourage the opposite of violence.


----------



## Aslan

flamer84 said:


> I wish the same for me if some day i'll loose my mind and enter the business of eating peoples hearts or beheading them.


One nut job ate a heart of a guy he crossed the line. But did u in ur wisdom of retardedness ever tried to find out the backdrop of that story. No.
I would still not justify his actions but there was a but.

And while u saw one act of savagery. Go search the bet for countless more grouse acts of violence commuted on ordinary people who dared to say no by bashars thugs. Yet u close ur eyes. So please I do wish the similar justice on all ur hypocrites who have an excuse for countless deads and more to come because u have a boggy man to be scared by. The oh so scary isis which in reality is by its self the by product if bashars assistance one way or another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Aslan said:


> One nut job ate a heart of a guy he crossed the line. But did u in ur wisdom of retardedness ever tried to find out the backdrop of that story. No.
> I would still not justify his actions but there was a but.
> 
> And while u saw one act of savagery. Go search the bet for countless more grouse acts of violence commuted on ordinary people who dared to say no by bashars thugs. Yet u close ur eyes. So please I do wish the similar justice on all ur hypocrites who have an excuse for countless deads and more to come because u have a boggy man to be scared by. The oh so scary isis which in reality is by its self the by product if bashars assistance one way or another



He's a hypocritical Christian terrorist loon like Muslim terrorist loons, they only see their side of the story and promote more death/destruction/suffering. We humans need to put all these Jewish, Muslim and Christian terrorist fanatics on a island and let them fight it out. Unless we want them to decide our fate, right wingers will make the world a much more dangerous place. Who knows how Syria or the region in general will look like a few months from now.


----------



## Hussein

الأعرابي said:


> No I'm not a Shiite so they're not the same religion as me, however they're the same race as you



shiite are the same "race" than persians ? man you make me laugh
is it what the salafis teach you at school? shia=persian? 

and by the way Iran of now ... especially young people... are especially far from being religious people


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Poor Syrians, religious fundamentalists are ruining them....:
> 
> -Christian Orthodox nutjobs(russians)
> -Wannabe Crusaders(Americans)
> -Literalist Sunnis(ISIS)
> -Shia sectarian morons(Iran/Iraqi/Lebanese militias)


1/ Americans are crusaders in Syria? sorry can you explain me? you see americans there? 
2/ russians being there this is nothing to do with religion man. 
3/ ISIS , AQ, FI , a few bad ones giving a bad image of the good ones
4/ ... oh you forgot your saudi bros exploding themselves in the Iraqi markets 
or thr retards MB people who want our societies to be sticked to the stupidity


----------



## الأعرابي

Hussein said:


> shiite are the same "race" than persians ? man you make me laugh
> is it what the salafis teach you at school? shia=persian?
> 
> and by the way Iran of now ... especially young people... are especially far from being religious people



You're dumb, go and re read what I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

الأعرابي said:


> You're dumb, go and re read what I said.


i quoted you retard


----------



## Tsilihin

ISIS are real muslims, the same as Mexican cartels what are philanthropists.
And the best scenario is to empty the jails from Puerto Rico,Mexico,Guatemala... and to put on battlefield against ISIS or other holy d..k organizations, to see who is more religious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> Anyways, as agnostics we shouldn't be encouraging more violence, agnostics want to make the world better.


Did you just say you are agnostic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Latest footage of Russian anti-ISIS airstrikes in Syria


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> No not hacked, always been a closet atheist, I'm sure you are one too but too afraid to recognize your trueself. I get no inspiration from reading the Quran, tried to understand religion this Ramadan, wasn't convinced. That's it I'm done with it, logic simply truimphs religion. I've read about the supposed prophecies regarding Syria which both Christian and Muslim and Jew idiots spam humans with, in reality those prophecies are nonsense garbage people made up. Don't waste your time with them.
> 
> I'm also sick of the idiots named 'Muslims', who all hate each other, justify murdering each other, justify repression. For example the fanatical stances of Iranians against Syrians. Which they use religion a lot to justify, also Saudis positions on Egypt coup and Rabaa Massacre, they support it and continue making propaganda bullshit against Hamas. They can take their religion up their fucking ***, I'm sick of their hypocrisy.
> 
> There are abundance of factual/logical arguments against religion, too much to ignore that staying religious is an insult to ones intelligence. But of course religious people will stretch all boundaries to offer 'holy' explanations to world events and life. Religion has failed completely, if God cares he will revive it, instead all these poor people are getting screwed and no one cares.
> 
> You yourself sound too logical to follow religion, I doubt you genuinely believe in Islam.


you sounded like a hardcore religious to me some 8 month ago 

i think i still have your PMs to me and @Serpentine , lol but talk about shape shifters .

@Daneshmand , there you go bro .

and BTW hazzy , all your PMs are safe with me cause i'm a muslim and i believe in discretion . mention me when your heart beated for muslims in palestine again . cause mine does

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

flamer84 said:


> Stop being such a cry baby-the Russians are right on this one.I say bomb them all.Let God sort them out afterwards.


Duhh


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> you sounded like a hardcore religious to me some 8 month ago
> 
> i think i still have your PMs to me and @Serpentine , lol but talk about shape shifters .
> 
> @Daneshmand , there you go bro .
> 
> and BTW hazzy , all your PMs are safe with me cause i'm a muslim and i believe in discretion . mention me when your heart beated for muslims in palestine again . cause mine does



Never heard the term 'shape shifters', anyways yeah I pm'd you and resurgentIran before and I still like both you guys. As I've said before I wouldn't have problem meeting you face to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> This is not what the Rebels are saying in their Press Statements. They are crying how destructive and effective the airstrikes were compared to the SAAF, go read up on that on Reuters. From what i have read, they killed a Senior Officer in the FSA which will be a huge blow for FSA as their is a dearth of Trained Officers in FSA.
> 
> Calling Russian Aircrafts inaccurate is amateurish at best, you should read up on their capabilities and especially the SU34. i can see that you're supporting FSA so naturally your opinion is biased and i can understand that, but try to look at things from a neutral perspective as it appears that you're in for a disappointment. If you think these Russian Aircrafts are inaccurate, than wait till you're proven wrong. This was only one air strike by an SU24, and this much hoopla was created by the West and FSA. Wait till the SU34's start pounding targets, what's going to happen than?
> 
> As we are talking, the Russians are hitting targets again in Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649351208948367360


Go watch the videos officially released by Russian MoD and come back. Now go look at NATO airstrikes. Now see the huge difference in accuracy.



SiCiSi said:


> Yeah, we dont really care if your civilians die. If you stand in the line of fire between Russia and its target. You will die.


Just sit there and wait, we're coming. Eventually we'll be the ones laughing 



DjSmg said:


> View attachment 261510
> View attachment 261510
> is this legit?


Fake. Guys don't even look alike.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Allegedly a video of Islamist rebels downing a Russian SU-25 September 30, 2015. (unverified as of now)


Russian fighter jet SU-25 shot down by Syrian rebels in Hama | VK


----------



## Dr.Thrax

zzzz said:


> Yeah yeah, and that was proven by 5 days old fake photo and before airstrikes even started


And your proof of that is obviously non-existent.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Allegedly a video of Islamist rebels downing a Russian SU-25 September 30, 2015. (unverified as of now)
> 
> 
> Russian fighter jet SU-25 shot down by Syrian rebels in Hama | VK


Could've possibly been shot down, but unlikely. If it is, that's 1 down, 11 more to go 

Russian airstrikes in Jisr al Sughour targeted a Mosque and killed everyone inside. But it's a Sunni Mosque killed by Russian imperialism so it's okay for all the Assadists on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Could've possibly been shot down, but unlikely. If it is, that's 1 down, 11 more to go




So? Russia can built 1,000 Su-25s in a year. This aerial operation will not end until every jihadist in Syria is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Never heard the term 'shape shifters', anyways yeah I pm'd you and resurgentIran before and I still like both you guys. As I've said before I wouldn't have problem meeting you face to face.


So you've never seen the show Supernatural? Oh wait, this is . Sorry.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649708724089712640
No new updates for Syria so far..


----------



## ultron

Su-25 close air support plane, terror of jihadists


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.


He looks like he just lectured his children lol. But I do get the "utter silence" metaphor though. 

Important to note that it was Israel which started a nuclear arms race in the "neighborhood" by acquiring hundreds of nuclear warheads decades ago, and yet the world's response to that was "utter silence." So he is not exactly in a high moral position.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649403114055958529








Kurds asked Russians to bomb Nusra


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649403114055958529
> Kurds asked Russians to bomb Nusra



Russia is not in Syria to take prisoners. Expect many such reports in the coming months.


----------



## ultron

Syrian army preparing for offensive in Idlib to recapture lands lost to Army of Conquest earlier this year. Switched to Russian advisors. Much more disciplined and professional.







Iranian Shahed-129 recon drone flying over Aleppo







Russian air strikes in Hama







Su-34 bombers deployed for the first time

Russian Su-34 Strike Fighters Combat ISIL in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Syrian army preparing for offensive in Idlib to recapture lands lost to Army of Conquest earlier this year. Switched to Russian advisors. Much more disciplined and professional.
> 
> Iranian Shahed-129 recon drone flying over Aleppo
> 
> Russian air strikes in Hama
> 
> Su-34 bombers deployed for the first time
> 
> Russian Su-34 Strike Fighters Combat ISIL in Syria



We have assumed control of the situation. Our operations will bring peace and stability to Syria by eliminating every jihadi, NATO sponsored or otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Syrian army preparing for offensive in Idlib to recapture lands lost to Army of Conquest earlier this year. Switched to Russian advisors. Much more disciplined and professional.



Is it confirmed? Are Russian advisors on the ground near the frontline? 

If Yes, the effectiveness of SAA will increase probably by tenfolds. What Syria is lacking as of now are disciplined and trained mid to junior level Officers as most of these ex Officers have deserted their ranks. If the Russians do take a role as advisors, they will fulfill these roles and the effectiveness of SAA will increase by many folds backed by Russian hammer in the Air. 

All reports showing that Russian Air Power lighting up multiple groups on multiple fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

"Arm Syrian Rebels to shoot down Russian planes"











the funny thing is kid voices in the background...looks like poor editing


----------



## Barmaley

DjSmg said:


> "Arm Syrian Rebels to shoot down Russian planes"



MCcain is mad all the time at Russia, because our advisers shot down his jet in Vietnam and he spend seven years in Vietnamese prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

SiCiSi said:


> We have assumed control of the situation. Our operations will bring peace and stability to Syria by eliminating every jihadi, NATO sponsored or otherwise.


Your operations will put you in a quagmire and cost you billions of dollars you don't even have. It's like what happened to America with their misguided invasion of Iraq, they thought they were all macho and that they can fix everything and kill the bad guys, ended up creating many more and destroying a nation, not to mention losing thousands of soldiers. Of course, Russia will not be held to the same standards as the US and they know it. They won't hesitate to retreat when things get rough. If you want to eliminate jihadis you should start with the ones in the south of your own country, the Chechens who have been very important to the rise of terrorism in Arab lands. You can't even defeat those guys on your own land, what makes you think Syrian terrain will suddenly change that? But go ahead, knock your selves out


----------



## haman10

Go Russia! 

Kill them all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

DjSmg said:


> "Arm Syrian Rebels to shoot down Russian planes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the funny thing is kid voices in the background...looks like poor editing


saudi american wahhabi days of terror in Syria are coming to an end and McCain is burning, NAF should take mariuopol and make it a double whammy for the murricans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Iranian Shahed-129 recon drone flying over Aleppo


You can see how fast it is flying compare to clouds. That means it flies low and it is not MALE UAV but RC toy.


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## opruh

Go Russia make the terrorists eat bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

New strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

With Russians stepping in after several visits by Iranian officials to Moscow was an official Iranian defeat in Syria. Iran doesn't only lose wars itself but also everybody it supports lose as well no matter how strong he is. What a pathetic country that made from itself the laugh stock of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

You will have the same experience you had in Afghanistan and Chechnya... You should have asked Iranians before getting in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You will have the same experience you had in Afghanistan and Chechnya... You should have asked Iranians before getting in this mess.




I beg to differ. Russia won't have a single casualty in Syria. Air strikes only. The grunt work will be done by SAA since they have the manpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You will have the same experience you had in Afghanistan and Chechnya... You should have asked Iranians before getting in this mess.


Whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Zeratul said:


> Whatever


 These people have been failing to achieve their objectives in Syria since 2011 despite pumping in NATO sponsored jihadis and weapons non stop. It is hilarious to see them talk about this conflict like they have a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

SiCiSi said:


> These people have been failing to achieve their objectives in Syria since 2011 despite pumping in NATO sponsored jihadis and weapons non stop. It is hilarious to see them talk about this conflict like they have a chance.



Rebels with very modern NATO weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Gabriel92 said:


> Rebels with very modern NATO weapons.
> View attachment 261925
> View attachment 261926


You think the rebels with modern weapons supplied by the CIA and MOSSAD allow getting themselves photographed?

Stupid naive guy.


----------



## ultron

Insurgents have no M16. It is true insurgents do not receive any arms, not even a bullet, from any country. All their arms are either smuggled or captured from SAA or crude home made stuffs.


----------



## C130

Barmaley said:


>




using dumb bombs. you can't even say Russia is there for a STRATEGIC bombing role 

I thought Russia was modernizing.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> using dumb bombs. you can't even say Russia is there for a STRATEGIC bombing role
> 
> I thought Russia was modernizing.




A 500 lb bomb has a lethal radius of 200 meters. No need to be that accurate.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> A 500 lb pounds has a lethal radius of 200 meters. No need to be that accurate.




this is the 21st century. a dumb bomb used out in the open in a field on soldiers is fine, but these rats are intermingled with civilians.

just giving the rats good propaganda to use against assad/putin by killing women and children 


like I said I thought Russia was modernizing. you can't tell me they don't have billions$$ of smart weapons in storage right now that they could be using.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

ultron said:


> Insurgents have no M16. It is true insurgents do not receive any arms, not even a bullet, from any country. All their arms are either smuggled or captured from SAA or crude home made stuffs.


 "Smuggled"


----------



## SiCiSi

C130 said:


> this is the 21st century. a dumb bomb used out in the open in a field on soldiers is fine, but these rats are intermingled with civilians.
> 
> just giving the rats good propaganda to use against assad/putin by killing women and children
> 
> 
> like I said I thought Russia was modernizing. you can't tell me they don't got billions$$ of smart weapons in storage right now that they could be using.



We do not care about civilian deaths. It is not our fault if civilians do not leave the line of fire. 

Human shields are not an effective strategy against Russia.


----------



## C130

SiCiSi said:


> We do not care about civilian deaths. It is not our fault if civilians do not leave the line of fire.
> 
> Human shields are not an effective strategy against Russia.


 good to know. Russia might just win then. If it doesn't care about collateral damage. 

see that is why we lost in Afghanistan/Iraq, we had one of our hands tied behind out back  



you should start dropping FOABS on the rat holes then


----------



## farag

500 said:


> You can see how fast it is flying compare to clouds. That means it flies low and it is not MALE UAV but RC toy.



What are you talking about, this is US reaper flying over Syria.
Look at the wing difference. This one is not Iranian.
Any drone can come to lower altitudes for better pictures.


----------



## C130

farag said:


> What are you talking about, this is US reaper flying over Syria.
> Look at the wing difference. This one is not Iranian.
> Any drone can come to lower altitudes for better pictures.




I doubt that's a reaper. they wouldn't even see a reaper since it has superior sensors than the Iranians, and doesn't need to fly that low.


----------



## farag

C130 said:


> I doubt that's a reaper. they wouldn't even see a reaper since it has superior sensors than the Iranians, and doesn't need to fly that low.


The wings look like reaper and not iranian or Chinese versions. It has tapering ends.
So what is it then?


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649868860275957764


----------



## C130

farag said:


> The wings look like reaper and not iranian or Chinese versions. It has tapering ends.
> So what is it then?




it could be a reaper from the RAF.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> this is the 21st century. a dumb bomb used out in the open in a field on soldiers is fine, but these rats are intermingled with civilians.
> 
> just giving the rats good propaganda to use against assad/putin by killing women and children
> 
> 
> like I said I thought Russia was modernizing. you can't tell me they don't have billions$$ of smart weapons in storage right now that they could be using.




Civilians intermingled with insurgents that means they are pro insurgents. That makes them legitimate targets.


----------



## Hiptullha

Zeratul said:


> Whatever


It's called a Pyrrhic victory you stupid Slav.


SiCiSi said:


> These people have been failing to achieve their objectives in Syria since 2011 despite pumping in NATO sponsored jihadis and weapons non stop. It is hilarious to see them talk about this conflict like they have a chance.



Erm, they definitely must have a chance if they've reduced Assad to begging the Russians for support. And the Russians must be pretty desperate if they've decided to get themselves involved in a civil war. Aren't these Jihadis failing? Why even enter the conflict if they're going to fail soon? Sigh.


----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649868860275957764



I well hope these aren't KAB-500SE being used in this clip they released.

looks like they are missing by a few hundred meters



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Hiptullha

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You will have the same experience you had in Afghanistan and Chechnya... You should have asked Iranians before getting in this mess.



Heh, looks like the Russians are still stuck in the '70s thinking they're a mighty and stronk super duper power. Can't wait till these guys get their asses handed to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Hiptullha said:


> in a civil war




This is not a civil war. Jihadists come from all over the place. They are too many for SAA to handle.


----------



## farag

C130 said:


> it could be a reaper from the RAF.



That don't have reaper or anything similar.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> This is not a civil war. Jihadists come from all over the place. They are too many for SAA to handle.



tiger forces can handle any amount of rats. with or without Russian help.


----------



## Rukarl

C130 said:


> I well hope these aren't KAB-500SE being used in this clip they released.
> 
> looks like they are missing by a few hundred meters


Dumb american, the recorded screen you see is from a drone and not the actual fighter jets/bombers.


----------



## C130

farag said:


> That don't have reaper or anything similar.


yeah they do.


----------



## Serpentine

Hiptullha said:


> Heh, looks like the Russians are still stuck in the '70s thinking they're a mighty and stronk super duper power. Can't wait till these guys get their asses handed to them.



They are strong enough to roast terrorists from skies, that's enough, no ground troops for now. You can wait till ends of times.



C130 said:


> I well hope these aren't KAB-500SE being used in this clip they released.
> 
> looks like they are missing by a few hundred meters



I haven't seen any reports confirming they are the same.


----------



## C130

Rukarl said:


> Dumb american, the recorded screen you is from a drone and not the actual fighter jets/bombers.



what's with name calling idiot.


did I say the footage was from jet/bomber?? we don't even know if it was a smart bomb that was used in the first place retard. obviously the drone was there and was pointing it's sensor at that spot.


----------



## Rukarl

C130 said:


> what's with name calling idiot.
> 
> 
> did I say the footage was from jet/bomber?? we don't even know if it was a smart bomb that was used in the first place retard. obviously the drone was there and was pointing it's sensor at that spot.


The drone is there for surveilance, the actual bombings are done by manned fighter jets. The fact that the drone suddenly switches the camera to the bombed spot doesnt ring a bell right ?


----------



## ultron

SAA bombed Douma, HARD


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649868860275957764







*Did Russian aircraft miss their targets in Syria? | Page 5

Did Russian aircraft miss their targets in Syria? | Page 5*


...


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> You can see how fast it is flying compare to clouds. That means it flies low and it is not MALE UAV but RC toy.



Dude it's Reaper not S-129 and for sure it's not MALE UAV but RC toy ....


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649962071887638528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

Hiptullha said:


> It's called a Pyrrhic victory you stupid Slav.


A *Pyrrhic victory* is a victory that inflicts such a devastating toll on the victor that it is tantamount to defeat.
Whats wrong with you kid? Are you really that much retarded? Also i am not a slav, i am german living in russia. Russia is international country. So your butthurt only confirms your incompetence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

DjSmg said:


> "Arm Syrian Rebels to shoot down Russian planes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the funny thing is kid voices in the background...looks like poor editing



love the fox news yeah try to give sam and shoot the plane down see then 



BDforever said:


> View attachment 261864



love the BEAR the VODKA is missing in the pic 



Barmaley said:


>



i call it the sexxy planes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649962071887638528


Wow, the most reliable source in the world right there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.



thanks for the STAND UP COMEDY VIDEO


----------



## Zeratul

Text on top "Doctors Without Borders" in russian vrachi (doctors) sounds similar to grachi (rook), grach its russian nickname for su-25. (su-34 on pic).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

We're kicking NATO and others dogs out from Syria.

It's a hard task, but everything is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Fearing Russian air strikes, Islamic State didn't hold Friday prayers, report says - The Times of India

We will bury them nonetheless.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SiCiSi said:


> Fearing Russian air strikes, Islamic State didn't hold Friday prayers, report says - The Times of India
> 
> We will bury them nonetheless.


I don't think so:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=903696336390650

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=903696336390650



You do realize our forces are not allowed to show the point of impact before the explosion right? That is why you see a zoomed in video that zooms out after impact so we dont give out our true capabilities.


----------



## Madali

Please try not laugh so hard reading this article:

Saudi Arabia demands Russia stop bombing raids because 'it’s killing innocent victims' | Middle East | News | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Madali said:


> Please try not laugh so hard reading this article:
> 
> Saudi Arabia demands Russia stop bombing raids because 'it’s killing innocent victims' | Middle East | News | The Independent



SA talking is like a comedy break in a serious movie. Not very clever but very entertaining people.


----------



## Rukarl

Update:“Breaking: aircraft of the Russian Federation destroyed main transport hub of ISIS”

1:21: As just reported by Syrian sources, one hour ago Russian aircraft launched a heavy attack on an ISIS convoy moving along the Al-Hasakeh-Al-Shadadi highway.


In dong so, air and space forces of Russia cut the main transport hub by which the terrorists delivered fuel, food, and ammunition to combat areas, thereby providing an invaluable service to those Kurdish resistance brigades fighting ISIS at that sector of the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Update:“Breaking: aircraft of the Russian Federation destroyed main transport hub of ISIS”
> 
> 1:21: As just reported by Syrian sources, one hour ago Russian aircraft launched a heavy attack on an ISIS convoy moving along the Al-Hasakeh-Al-Shadadi highway.
> 
> 
> In dong so, air and space forces of Russia cut the main transport hub by which the terrorists delivered fuel, food, and ammunition to combat areas, thereby providing an invaluable service to those Kurdish resistance brigades fighting ISIS at that sector of the front.


What a retarded news for retarded kids. Like ISIS used some kind of trains for transportation. And Russians themselves dont claim such thing.


----------



## Barmaley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650019355854553089At Maarrat Al-Nuuman (Idlib), Su-25 attack aircraft completely destroyed a large workshop aimed for production of bombs and improvised explosive devices and disguised as a plant for gas cylinders.





You can see how it detonate after strike.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650016229546160128


----------



## bongbang

@dwnews - Digital detectives seek answers in Russian airstrikes | All media content | DW.COM | 01.10.2015























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649852563202908160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649308550376914944


----------



## Barmaley

bongbang said:


> @dwnews - Digital detectives seek answers in Russian airstrikes | All media content | DW.COM | 01.10.2015
> 
> View attachment 261968
> 
> 
> View attachment 261970
> 
> 
> View attachment 261971
> 
> 
> View attachment 261972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649308550376914944



This iconographic of WSJ are idiotic


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> What a retarded news for retarded kids. *Like ISIS used some kind of trains for transportation*. And Russians themselves dont claim such thing.



ISIS Large convoy







Many such examples. Now who is the retard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> ISIS Large convoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many such examples. Now who is the retard?


Does it look destroyed to u? U are dumb beyond belief.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Does it look destroyed to u? U are dumb beyond belief.


LOL.You are more retarded than i thought. I am done with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Rukarl said:


> LOL.You are more retarded than i thought. I am done with you.


change your Iranian flag and 500 will calm down on you. he is obsessed about Iranian people, you see even the royalists anti Iranian regime 
you know the fashion for people working in the propaganda cells is say everything fault of Iran Iranian and never never blame the terrorism sponsors and islamist groups , from KSA to Turkey of Erdogan.
you'll never see someone like 500 say it is bad what is happening in Yemen except to say it is all fault of Iranians.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> LOL.You are more retarded than i thought. I am done with you.


So u have absolutely nothing to back ur moronic claim. Even Russians dont say that nonsense.

Actually is Americans who made 6 strikes against ISIS in Hasaka yesterday. Russians did not strike any ISIS targets at all and did not even approach Hasaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SiCiSi said:


> You do realize our forces are not allowed to show the point of impact before the explosion right? That is why you see a zoomed in video that zooms out after impact so we dont give out our true capabilities.


Oh yeah, let's go with that story.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> So u have absolutely nothing to back ur moronic claim. Even Russians dont say that nonsense.
> 
> Actually is Americans who made 6 strikes against ISIS in Hasaka yesterday. Russians did not strike any ISIS targets at all and did not even approach Hasaka.


Did/Do you serve in the IDF ?



Hussein said:


> change your Iranian flag and 500 will calm down on you. he is obsessed about Iranian people, you see even the royalists anti Iranian regime
> you know the fashion for people working in the propaganda cells is say everything fault of Iran Iranian and never never blame the terrorism sponsors and islamist groups , from KSA to Turkey of Erdogan.
> you'll never see someone like 500 say it is bad what is happening in Yemen except to say it is all fault of Iranians.


He is not obsessed about Iranian people he is just fed up with the mullahs of Iran. I understand his position but at the same time i completely disagree with Israels behaviour in the Syrian conflict.


----------



## Hussein

Rukarl said:


> He is not obsessed about Iranian people he is just fed up with the mullahs of Iran. I understand his position but at the same time i completely disagree with Israels behaviour in the Syrian conflict.


that is one thing to be tired of Iranian regime. Iranian from Iran should more complain than an Israeli about it.
but there is another thing to take a side of islamists in the forum.
i know many Israelis , tof course people are different. most of them criticize strongly KSA , Turkey, GCC .Not only Iran. it is named honesty.


----------



## Rukarl

Hussein said:


> that is one thing to be tired of Iranian regime. Iranian from Iran should more complain than an Israeli about it.
> but there is another thing to take a side of islamists in the forum.
> i know many Israelis , tof course people are different. most of them criticize strongly KSA , Turkey, GCC .Not only Iran. it is named honesty.


Israelis complain because they are affected by the Mollah terrorism, no doubt about that. How would you feel if Israeli backed rebels were shooting rockets at Tehran,Shiraz,Esfahan etc


----------



## Hussein

Rukarl said:


> Israelis complain because they are affected by the Mollah terrorism, no doubt about that. How would you feel if Israeli backed rebels were shooting rockets at Tehran,Shiraz,Esfahan etc


i am not criticized that they complain about Iran's policy , and even if they killed scientists that was a bad choice of them.
i am criticizing the fact some of them (government for exemple) ar totally ignoring the fact that a lot of groups are dangerous for the region , killing lot of people in the region and the GCC and KSA are acting savages against populations (directly like in Yemen or indirectly by supporting extremist groups in many countries)


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Correspondent: You have given Bashar Al-Assad two choices, either to leave office or to face military action, whose military action would it be?

KSA FM: You'll see..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Hussein said:


> i am not criticized that they complain about Iran's policy , and even if they killed scientists that was a bad choice of them.
> i am criticizing the fact some of them (government for exemple) ar totally ignoring the fact that a lot of groups are dangerous for the region , killing lot of people in the region and the GCC and KSA are acting savages against populations (directly like in Yemen or indirectly by supporting extremist groups in many countries)



Killing of scientists it the Mullahs fault. Mullahs have no clear goals they dont know wether to make nuclear weapons or develop nuclear energy industry. Those scientists were just use by the incompetent mullahs.

Yes, like i said i oppose Israels policy on Syria. It is wrong.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Correspondent: You have given Bashar Al-Assad two choices, either to leave office or to face military action, whose military action would it be?
> 
> KSA FM: You'll see..


Great, more violence. When will these ''leaders'' learn ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Rukarl said:


> Great, more violence. When will these ''leaders'' learn ?


I don't think Saudi Arabia would step in Syria, however, it can end this war in a year or so if it supports the opposition with enough amounts of Manpads, 120 mm mortars, 107 mm MRLS, snipers, RPG and more ATGMs.


----------



## Rukarl

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think Saudi Arabia would step in Syria, however, it can end this war in a year or so if it supports the opposition with enough amounts of Manpads, 120 mm mortars, 107 mm MRLS, snipers, RPG and more ATGMs.



Your video suggested Saudis will make matters worse, or not ?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.


What does this idiot have to do with Syria? Nothing.


ultron said:


> So? Russia can built 1,000 Su-25s in a year. This aerial operation will not end until every jihadist in Syria is dead.


Russia can't afford such a thing hahaha


SiCiSi said:


> Russia is not in Syria to take prisoners. Expect many such reports in the coming months.


And the Rebels have offered 2,000,000 Syrian pounds to anyone who captures a Russian. Expect a beheading video soon


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Rukarl said:


> Your video suggested Saudis will make matters worse, or not ?


It depends, but for sure worse for Assad and his allies, and better for Syrians.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> We have assumed control of the situation. Our operations will bring peace and stability to Syria by eliminating every jihadi, NATO sponsored or otherwise.


To eliminate every Jihadi you'd need to kill ~15 million Syrians. Have fun with that. Only Stalin was able to achieve such high numbers of massacred civilians.



Madali said:


> Please try not laugh so hard reading this article:
> 
> Saudi Arabia demands Russia stop bombing raids because 'it’s killing innocent victims' | Middle East | News | The Independent


Funny and Iranian is complaining about civilian deaths.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Guys, is this a Russian Su-25? @500 Can you confirm that this shot is recent?



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Rukarl

Dr.Thrax said:


> And the Rebels have offered 2,000,000 Syrian pounds to anyone who captures a Russian. Expect a beheading video soon


 How much is that in $ ?


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> change your Iranian flag and 500 will calm down on you. he is obsessed about Iranian people, you see even the royalists anti Iranian regime
> you know the fashion for people working in the propaganda cells is say everything fault of Iran Iranian and never never blame the terrorism sponsors and islamist groups , from KSA to Turkey of Erdogan.
> you'll never see someone like 500 say it is bad what is happening in Yemen except to say it is all fault of Iranians.


What non existent Russian strike in Hasaka has to do with Iran? And why would a "royalist" support serial killed Assad, best friend of Ayatulas? BTW if u checked my posts u would see that when I criticize policies I try to avoid using word Iran and use "Ayatulas" instead.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Guys, is this a Russian Su-25? @500 Can you confirm that this shot is recent?


No its nonsense. Rebels dont have MANPADS and Russians fly at high altitudes so even MANPADS would not threaten them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> What non existent Russian strike in Hasaka has to do with Iran? And why would a "royalist" support serial killed Assad, best friend of Ayatulas? BTW if u checked my posts u would see that when I criticize policies I try to avoid using word Iran and use "Ayatulas" instead.


I am not a royalist, i am a Iranian nationalist. I side with Assad because he is secular and unlike the mullahs his lands are under real occupation by Israel so it his right to ''resist''. Israel is wrong on Syria war it needs to rethink its strategy.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rukarl said:


> How much is that in $ ?


~$13,200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> I can show u Assadists beheading, but too graphic.
> 
> 
> *Iyad El-Baghdadi* ‏@*iyad_elbaghdadi*  5h5 hours ago
> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.


*Syrian Observatory for Human Rights run by immigrant from his UK home*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> To eliminate every Jihadi you'd need to kill ~15 million Syrians.




15 million? 150 million? Don't matter. Russia has high technology. Jihadis do not have high technology. No matter how many jihaidis the two headed eagle will kill them all without a single Russian casualty, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## SiCiSi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Oh yeah, let's go with that story.



The main weapon against an enemy is knowledge. For example, we know that the best time to level a mosque for maximum civilian death is during Zohar prayers on Friday after the second Azan. We know that muslims who pray 5 times a day at the mosque can be used as vectors to spread our biological weapons like ebola, small pox etc. to non combatants for maximum civilian body count.

We use this knowledge to control the situation, torture our prisoners and eliminate our targets.

And this is why you will not be able to answer a single one of Russia's strike during this operation. You do not have the basic knowledge of your adversary. You don't know anything about us while we know everything about you.

So have fun watching facebook videos that you don't even understand and think you actually know what combat is about.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

Russia strikes ISIS in Syria killing at least 12 jihadis near Raqqa | Daily Mail Online

- Russia hits ISIS 'capital' Raqqa.
- Atleast 12 Jihadis neutralized
- ISIS posts angry twitter messages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> Russia strikes ISIS in Syria killing at least 12 jihadis near Raqqa | Daily Mail Online
> 
> - Russia hits ISIS 'capital' Raqqa.
> - Atleast 12 Jihadis neutralized
> - ISIS posts angry twitter messages


lol
It's funny how you pretend to care about Syrians and the Syrian population
when 50 minutes ago you posted about killing us.


SiCiSi said:


> The main weapon against an enemy is knowledge. For example, we know that the best time to level a mosque for maximum civilian death is during Zohar prayers on Friday after the second Azan. We know that muslims who pray 5 times a day at the mosque can be used as vectors to spread our biological weapons like ebola, small pox etc. to non combatants for maximum civilian body count.
> 
> We use this knowledge to control the situation, torture our prisoners and eliminate our targets.
> 
> And this is why you will not be able to answer a single one of Russia's strike during this operation. You do not have the basic knowledge of your adversary. You don't know anything about us while we know everything about you.
> 
> So have fun watching facebook videos that you don't even understand and think you actually know what combat is about.




If we don't behead every Russian soldier in Syria we won't have justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> I never said I cared about the Syrian population. On the contrary, I have posted multiple times that we do not care about civilian deaths. We consider them acceptable collateral damage.
> 
> Russia is in Syria to protect Russian interests. Nothing more or nothing less. If your civilians suffer and die, we don't care. Using human shields against Russia is not a viable strategy.


And this is why Assad and his supporters are barbaric. Not that the Iranians on this forum care to admit this is their mentality.
We don't use civilians as human shields. If we did, a lot more than 35 rebels would have died due to barrel bombs in Aleppo, comparing to 3,124 civilians.

I hope you burn eternally in hell. And please join the Russian Army/Marines, I'd like to see you cunts wiped off the Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> And this is why Assad and his supporters are barbaric. Not that the Iranians on this forum care to admit this is their mentality.
> We don't use civilians as human shields. If we did, a lot more than 35 rebels would have died due to barrel bombs in Aleppo, comparing to 3,124 civilians.
> 
> I hope you burn eternally in hell. And please join the Russian Army/Marines, I'd like to see you cunts wiped off the Earth.



You sound a bit frustrated. You should probably post some angry twitter messages using edgy hashtags (#deathtorussia #su34killedmygrandma etc). I'm sure that will make the Russians who are killing your people shake in fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> And this is why Assad and his supporters are barbaric. Not that the Iranians on this forum care to admit this is their mentality.
> We don't use civilians as human shields. If we did, a lot more than 35 rebels would have died due to barrel bombs in Aleppo, comparing to 3,124 civilians.
> 
> I hope you burn eternally in hell. And please join the Russian Army/Marines, I'd like to see you cunts wiped off the Earth.



He's a troll ignore and don't take people on internet too seriously, some people here are really weird and sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> You sound a bit frustrated. You should probably post some angry twitter messages using edgy hashtags (#deathtorussia #su34killedmygrandma etc). I'm sure that will make the Russians who are killing your people shake in fear.


Oh yes, keep on laughing. We will take our revenge, and until then keep on laughing. We will take our revenge for things like this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650007135653380096
And thousands of more incidents like it. Don't worry, we will wipe you asswipes off the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, keep on laughing. We will take our revenge, and until then keep on laughing. We will take our revenge for things like this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650007135653380096
> And thousands of more incidents like it. Don't worry, we will wipe you asswipes off the planet.



That's so cute. You forgot a #thuglife hashtag at the end there though. Your comments reminds me of my reaction when ISIS threatened to invade us an year back.






Seriously now, you are not capable of revenge. You are too weak and cowardly. We are the bully. We do whatever we want. You obey or die. That's how our relationship will be till the end of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol
> It's funny how you pretend to care about Syrians and the Syrian population
> when 50 minutes ago you posted about killing us.
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't behead every Russian soldier in Syria we won't have justice.


Russians will hopefully drop bombs to all syrians that are pro-isis.


----------



## alarabi

Drunk dumb Russians think that Syria is an easy journey, they will get back to their country with nothing except shame and humiliation. Their junk weapons are useless as I've seen they couldn't bomb any goal accurately also they bombed an area that has Assad proponents?.... Drunk dumb people will never win a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Sick sick mentality of this crazy Russian. Luckily your stupid sentiments will be answered with body bags of vodka drunkards being airmailed back to moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Russian Air Force - Photo report from inside the al-Hamim military air base *


----------



## ultron

This is just the beginning. You will see, what happens, when fly sized poisonous drones slaughter jihadists left and right. You will see the power of science and technology. Russia became a science and technology power house under Peter the Great. China became a science and technology power house under Mao Ze Dong. Jihadists are stuck in the dark ages and get slaughtered left and right and have no way to fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

*#RIH: Rebels Have Stomped Two More Iranian-Paid Refugees*





*Names:* Abbas Ali-Zada and Isma'eel Mousawi
*Nationality:* Afghans

To the depth of *Hell*. Deliver our greetings to *Santa Claus* and any other '_oppressed_' refugee you meet there.

*Source (Farsi):* Tasnim


The SiLent crY said:


> Alloush gave a speech during *Ramadan of 2013* attacking Shia...


He said that in *Ramadhan* *2013*, when *foreign* *Shiites* from *Lebanon* and *Iraq* and the local '_resisters_' imposed a siege on the* Eastern Ghouta*, destroyed | killed too many.
*Ghoutanis* consider *Alloush* as their only hope, therefore he felt very responsible and made that speech *due to psychological stress*.
Here is a recent video in which he *explains how he is going to behead the Shiites of Ahlulbayt (as)* :




*Summary :*
Few seconds from a recent interview in which *Zahran Alloush *talked about the '_mazloumeen_ | _مظلومين_'.
In the other part of the interview (not included), he even says he doesn't have a problem in adopting the *FSA* flag since *Al-Shahada* is considered '_terrorism_' while "Ya Zainab" | "Ya @Antaréss" is '_resistance_' or '_counter-terrorism_'.
Congrats to the *non-existent*, too '_Islamic resistance_' and '_death to Israel_' by the way.
Congrats to the *Arab* '_leaders_' as well, congrats for selling *Al-Quds*, *Baghdad*, *Damascus* and *Sanaa'*.

Let's forget about *Ramadhan* and *Eid Al-Fitr* (2013). Few days after that, a famous incident took place, have you ever heard of it ? Do you ignore the *Ghouta Chemical Attack 2013* and criticize the '_bloodthirsty speech_' *Alloush* made ? That's not a surprise because you personally cried for the soldiers that were executed by *Jabhat Al-Nusra* (terrorists, of course). But are there really no *Alawite *| *Shiite* civilians being killed by the *Rebels* *24/7* that I see you feeling sorry for soldiers ? I mean what kind of '_genocide_' is that ?

But wait, I am pretty sure you have got a list of delusional massacres committed by the *Islamic Front* (specifically *Jaysh Al-Islam*) against the minorities since *Rebels* are '_committing genocide against the minorities_' as far as you and the known as @Syrian Lion (*RIP*) have been telling people here. Why don't you turn to the audience and show them some '_massacres_' committed by *Jaysh Al-Islam* ? Do you know any ? Other than the *Adra Massacre HOAX* which the so-called *SOHR*, *RT *and *Al-Alam* mentioned...You'll never find anything.
Maybe it's not obvious who is killing who so you'll dig up to make the best out of it.
By the way, do not bring me any conspiracy theory with regards to the *Chemical Attacks* 'cause I already had had enough of them and don't care for your opinion. I'm replying *JUST* in case people want to know the answers.


Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh you thought SNHR...


Enjoy this masterpiece :
Saudi airstrike in Yemen massacred at least 70 people in a wedding
A '_*Twitter *Human Rights Organization_'-based thread. Such trolls don't get to babble about *SNHR*.


notorious_eagle said:


> My friend, i am neutral in this scenario


"*If you are* *neutral* *in situations of injustice*, *you have chosen the side of the oppressor*." - Desmond Tutu.


notorious_eagle said:


> My neighbour who served as a Diplomat in Syria during 2002-2006 was in tears yesterday when we were talking about Syria.


But..why ? Everything is fine in *Damascus*..I mean there are still pool-parties being held in *Bab Touma* or *Barada*.


notorious_eagle said:


> Compare to how the country was 10 years ago, and how is it today?


We know it, we all know it but I truly get the same feeling when I look at *Iraq* :




But this doesn't change the fact that *Saddam Husain* massacred the *Shiites* and made them suffer.


notorious_eagle said:


> FSA for its worth has shown that it cannot compete with Al Nusra or ISIS on the battlefield.


Well thank you so much sir. This means because the *oppressed* are *too weak and cannot win*, therefore you'd rather help the *oppressors* against the *oppressed* ? What can I say .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

*Obama claims Russian airstrikes ‘strengthening ISIS’ *

Obama claims Russian airstrikes ‘strengthening ISIS’ — RT USA


title it self is funny hahaha


----------



## gangsta_rap

ultron said:


> This is just the beginning. You will see, what happens, when fly sized poisonous drones slaughter jihadists left and right. You will see the power of science and technology. Russia became a science and technology power house under Peter the Great. China became a science and technology power house under Mao Ze Dong. Jihadists are stuck in the dark ages and get slaughtered left and right and have no way to fight back.



You idiot, they are dropping dumb bombs on civilians and in the process contributing to the "jihadi" factory that eastern syria has turned into.

I thought the savagery of the Shahiba and foreign mercs was bad enough, now the Syrians are getting bombed mercilessly from moscow drunkards too? unbelievable.

HE hears the prayers of the oppressed/helpless ones. The russians don't know who they are truly dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

SiCiSi said:


> I never said I cared about the Syrian population. On the contrary, I have posted multiple times that we do not care about civilian deaths. We consider them acceptable collateral damage.
> 
> Russia is in Syria to protect Russian interests. Nothing more or nothing less. If your civilians suffer and die, we don't care. Using human shields against Russia is not a viable strategy.



dude pls behave the way your talking is not right
dont spoil the name of the Russia and Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gangsta_rap

Idiots cheering for drunk bears will see an end to this bullshit soon enough. You think syrians will take this and have a good laugh at the drunks? Theres a limit to this bull. First the SAA killing their own people, then the Shahiba,then the foreign mercaniries/hezbollah. And now drunk russians?

Once the brigades start getting flooded with new gear,stingers and grails they'll start plucking the drunks by the dozens. And those drunks poor enough to parachute into rebel territory. They'll get their 15 mins of fame on live-leak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

You know, we like the Americans. They know how to dance and always make things interesting. They have style and panache and are always in control of their emotions. 

You guys are like a mob of #deathtoxxx children who lack emotional control and cant hold a conversation properly without having it devolve into name calling/religious sentiment. Boring.

At least make this fun for us if we are going to be here a while

Syrian strikes will intensify, Russia says - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH

- A Russian lawmaker said on Friday that his country's air attacks in Syria could last for three or four months.
- Russia says its airstrikes in Syria will only intensify
- Yet even as Russian airstrikes target U.S.-backed rebels, Al-Akaidi said he's given up hope that America will intervene. “I don't think President (Barack) Obama is sincere,” he said. “The Americans let us down, and I don't trust them.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

SiCiSi said:


> Syrian strikes will intensify, Russia says - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH
> 
> - A Russian lawmaker said on Friday that his country's air attacks in Syria could last for three or four months.
> ”


i am not sure if you bomb 4 months that will be enough


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> I am not a royalist, i am a Iranian nationalist. I side with Assad because he is secular and unlike the mullahs his lands are under real occupation by Israel so it his right to ''resist''. Israel is wrong on Syria war it needs to rethink its strategy.


Secular my ***:
1) Sectarian corrupted dictatorship.
2) Best friend of Ayatulas and Hezbollah.
3) Sponsor and creator of modern Islamic terrorism (Mughniyeh, Islamic Jihad Organization, Hamas, Hezbollah, Palestinian Islamic Jihad...).

Not talking him being a crazy psyhopath murderer.



ultron said:


> 15 million? 150 million? Don't matter. Russia has high technology. Jihadis do not have high technology. No matter how many jihaidis the two headed eagle will kill them all without a single Russian casualty, no matter how long it takes.


Your own video shows dumb WW2 style bombs. What a high technology. 

Before Russia invaded Afghanistan it was regular third word country. They murdered 1 million people another 5 turned to refugees (not including internal). As result from now on Afghanistan is Taliban and opium nest.

Same Russia is doing in Syria now. By helping Assad in his crazy indiscriminate bombings they killed over 250,000 turned 12 million to refugees, destroyed country and created ISIS and Nusra. Now they intervened directly and murdering last secular opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

bdslph:i am not sure if you bomb 4 months that will be enough
__________________________________________________
That depend of Russian mood
Now the game is soft,but when they start to throw vacuum bombs or something more interesting, game will be over because Syria,Iraq,Jordan are on flat terrain ,desert with sand and dust what is perfectly for testing of new hardware,weapons and tactics on a real moving targets,in this case some idiots from theater group ISIS or ....shake d..k .


----------



## bdslph

Tsilihin said:


> bdslph:i am not sure if you bomb 4 months that will be enough
> __________________________________________________
> That depend of Russian mood
> Now the game is soft,but when they start to throw vacuum bombs or something more interesting, game will be over because Syria,Iraq,Jordan are on flat terrain ,desert with sand and dust what is perfectly for testing of new hardware,weapons and tactics on a real moving targets,in this case some idiots from theater group ISIS or ....shake d..k .



yes hopefully we see quick end of war


----------



## Styx

SiCiSi said:


> You know, we like the Americans. They know how to dance and always make things interesting. They have style and panache and are always in control of their emotions.
> 
> You guys are like a mob of #deathtoxxx children who lack emotional control and cant hold a conversation properly without having it devolve into name calling/religious sentiment. Boring.
> 
> At least make this fun for us if we are going to be here a while
> 
> Syrian strikes will intensify, Russia says - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH
> 
> - A Russian lawmaker said on Friday that his country's air attacks in Syria could last for three or four months.
> - Russia says its airstrikes in Syria will only intensify
> - Yet even as Russian airstrikes target U.S.-backed rebels, Al-Akaidi said he's given up hope that America will intervene. “I don't think President (Barack) Obama is sincere,” he said. “The Americans let us down, and I don't trust them.”


good stuff, Russia should indiscriminately bomb all jihadis and their supporters in Syria, don't leave a single pro rebel person alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Geralt said:


> good stuff, Russia should indiscriminately bomb all jihadis and their supporters in Syria, don't leave a single pro rebel person alive.


May u get what u ask for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 3) Sponsor and creator of modern Islamic terrorism (Mughniyeh, Islamic Jihad Organization, Hamas, Hezbollah, Palestinian Islamic Jihad...).


None of them are terrorists. By your definition of terrorism, IDF is the number 1 terrorist.



Aslan said:


> May u get what u ask for others.



Why are you guys jumping up and down? Russia is targeting the same terrorists that U.S is claiming to have targeted in past year, maybe you are worried that Russian strikes will be effective?

ISIS is not the only terror group in Syria, there is also Nusra, JMWA, Jund al-Sham and Ahrar al-Sham. Perhaps the only ones who are not terrorists (or not entirely terrorist) are FSA (genuine ones), no matter how weak and isolated they are.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> None of them are terrorists. By your definition of terrorism, IDF is the number 1 terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you guys jumping up and down? Russia is targeting the same terrorists that U.S is claiming to have targeted in past year, maybe you are worried that Russian strikes will be effective?
> 
> ISIS is not the only terror group in Syria, there is also Nusra, JMWA, Jund al-Sham and Ahrar al-Sham. Perhaps the only ones who are not terrorists (or not entirely terrorist) are FSA (genuine ones), no matter how weak and isolated they are.


Well I am jumping up and down just the way are when it comes to yemen. So much u cry over the so called civilians getting killed there. Then why do u have an issue with me worrying about the civilians here. 
Also add hiziz and others to the list of ur terrorists. 
Only if u guys and ur Russian masters and ur American friends were serious about fighting isis.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Well I am jumping up and down just the way are when it comes to yemen. So much u cry over the so called civilians getting killed there. Then why do u have an issue with me worrying about the civilians here.
> Also add hiziz and others to the list of ur terrorists.
> Only if u guys and ur Russian masters and ur American friends were serious about fighting isis.



Not only Hezbollah are not terrorists, they are they crowns over the heads of some Arab armies, GCC ones included, you can call them whatever you want, doesn't matter.

No civilians have been killed in Russian strikes, the propaganda started even before the strikes start.

Don't worry about ISIS, they are getting bombed right now as we speak.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> None of them are terrorists.


All of them target civilians and use indiscriminate shelling. Hence are terrorist scum.



> By your definition of terrorism, IDF is the number 1 terrorist.


IDF does not target civilians and does not use indiscriminate shelling.



> Why are you guys jumping up and down? Russia is targeting the same terrorists that U.S is claiming to have targeted in past year, maybe you are worried that Russian strikes will be effective?


 A very first Russian action was massacre of civilians in Talbisa:






In fact Russia is bombing Syria for 4 years already with their planes, bombs, fuel, technicians, pilot training, advisers... Now they are doing it directly, thats it.

The overall pattern is no different from what they did in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Donbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> All of them target civilians and use indiscriminate shelling. Hence are terrorist scum.



As I said, by that definition, IDF is the bigger terrorist.


500 said:


> IDF does not target civilians and does not use indiscriminate shelling.


Yes it does.



500 said:


> A very first Russian action was massacre of civilians in Talbisa:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact Russia is bombing Syria for 4 years already with their planes, bombs, fuel, technicians, pilot training, advisers... Now they are doing it directly, thats it.
> 
> The overall pattern is no different from what they did in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Donbass.


It's quite funny you know? You are the same person who has been justifying death of all civilians Israel has killed in past years. So you are the last one who should cry over civilian casualties. Americans killed hundreds of civilians in past year in Iraq and Syria by 'mistake', yet I didn't see one single post of yours even reporting them, hypocrisy much?


----------



## Gabriel92

> Nearly 70% of Russians oppose Moscow providing direct military aid to Assad, according to a recent poll by the independent Levada Center. Several soldiers face treason charges after refusing deployment to Syria, according to the news site Gazeta.ru.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> As I said, by that definition, IDF is the bigger terrorist.
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> It's quite funny you know? You are the same person who has been justifying death of all civilians Israel has killed in past years. So you are the last one who should cry over civilian casualties. Americans killed hundreds of civilians in past year in Iraq and Syria by 'mistake', yet I didn't see one single post of yours even reporting them, hypocrisy much?


U repeat again many times debanked arguments.

Russia (together with Iran in Syria):
1 Million in Afghanistan 
100 K in tiny Chechnya
200 K in Syria 

Israel in same period:
1 K in first Intifada 
3 K in second Intifada 
5 K in Gaza wars

US:
40 K First Iraq war
30 K Second Iraq war
30 K Afghan war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

alarabi said:


> Drunk dumb Russians think that Syria is an easy journey, they will get back to their country with nothing except shame and humiliation. Their junk weapons are useless as I've seen they couldn't bomb any goal accurately also they bombed an area that has Assad proponents?.... Drunk dumb people will never win a war.


We will just wipe out everything. Try to stop us monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Geralt said:


> good stuff, Russia should indiscriminately bomb all jihadis and their supporters in Syria, don't leave a single pro rebel person alive.



Here is an excellent analysis of how Russia fights.





watch from 5:15 onwards

This will give you a good idea why IS did not hold friday prayers as soon as we started our campaign. Russia will bring death and misery to all who oppose us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Here is an excellent analysis of how Russia fights.


0:43 - "that Russian attack killed 15 militants." 
It showed Talbisa attack which killed over 30 civilians.

1:44 - "US no over fly over Syrian airspace"
Again lie, they fly as usual.

Quit watching there.


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> 0:43 - "that Russian attack killed 15 militants."
> It showed Talbisa attack which killed over 30 civilians.
> 
> 1:44 - "US no over fly over Syrian airspace"
> Again lie, they fly as usual.
> 
> Quit watching there.



Is the death and destruction of your sunni brothers that hard to watch? You better not tune into the news for the next few months. We will be sending a lot more jihadis to the afterlife.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Not only Hezbollah are not terrorists, they are they crowns over the heads of some Arab armies, GCC ones included, you can call them whatever you want, doesn't matter.
> 
> No civilians have been killed in Russian strikes, the propaganda started even before the strikes start.
> 
> Don't worry about ISIS, they are getting bombed right now as we speak.


Don't care much about isis. Had it not been for bashars financial assistance and non existence of any kind of aggression towards these terrorists. Had it not been for bashars air support to these morons. We wouldn't even have an isis to deal with. But then what would bashar and u iranians have to claim legitimacy. Nothing. So existence of isis suits u guys better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Gabriel92 said:


> Nearly 70% of Russians oppose Moscow providing direct military aid to Assad, according to a recent poll by the independent Levada Center. Several soldiers face treason charges after refusing deployment to Syria, according to the news site Gazeta.ru.



I'd be interested in the original poll, but there is two things you have to understand. First of all, most likely the poll was done a while back so it would be interesting to see it done again after Putin sells it to his people. Secondly, news sites say that the opposition was, "would oppose Russia *sending in combat troops* to support the Assad government." That's different than you saying they oppose " providing direct military aid"


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Don't care much about isis. Had it not been for bashars financial assistance and non existence of any kind of aggression towards these terrorists. Had it not been for bashars air support to these morons. We wouldn't even have an isis to deal with. But then what would bashar and u iranians have to claim legitimacy. Nothing. So existence of isis suits u guys better.



Yes, we created ISIS, problem?


----------



## 500

Russia bombs non-ISIS Lataminah, claims it's ISIS, then bombs it again and calls it Raqqa, but SANA calls it Jisr






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Lataminah is located 60 km from Jisr and 225 km from Raqqa.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Russian double tap airstrike on Syrian Civil Defence in Idlib after they were trying to see if anyone was stuck under the rubble.
Note: Not a single rebel fighter nearby, and also note how inaccurate the airstrike (which purposely targeted the civil defence no doubt) is. I'd like to see the Iranian/Russian justification for this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650299825255251969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> U repeat again many times debanked arguments.
> 
> Russia (together with Iran in Syria):
> 1 Million in Afghanistan
> 100 K in tiny Chechnya
> 200 K in Syria
> 
> Israel in same period:
> 1 K in first Intifada
> 3 K in second Intifada
> 5 K in Gaza wars
> 
> US:
> 40 K First Iraq war
> 30 K Second Iraq war
> 30 K Afghan war



BS numbers. Nearly 1 million Iraqis died directly and indirectly after Iraq war, due to sanctions, shortage of medicine, food, diseases and the internal war that started because of American invasion. 

Also, Iran has not killed *1 single person* in Syria. There is a difference between sending an army somewhere killing their people and supporting an ally in a war.

Plus, I have never supported Soviet war in Afghanistan, they screwed up as bad as Americans and they messed up Afghanistan, making millions suffer. That doesn't mean I won't support Russian bombing of ISIS, Nusra and other terrorists. They are the scums on earth and should be eradicated. Good thing is, Russian don't fool anyone around, unlike Americans in case of bombing ISIS positions.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> BS numbers.


Correct numbers.



> Nearly 1 million Iraqis died directly and indirectly after Iraq war, due to sanctions, shortage of medicine, food, diseases and the internal war that started because of American invasion.


This is BS.

World Development Indicators-Google Public Data Explorer



> Also, Iran has not killed *1 single person* in Syria. There is a difference between sending an army somewhere killing their people and supporting an ally in a war.


Ayatulas provided genocidal maniac Assad with billions, weapons and mercenaries. Otherwise he would fled like Ben Ali in 2011 or early 2012. Thats why they share direct responsibility for 250 K deaths and 12 million refugees.



> Plus, I have never supported Soviet war in Afghanistan, they screwed up as bad as Americans and they messed up Afghanistan, making millions suffer. That doesn't mean I won't support Russian bombing of ISIS, Nusra and other terrorists.


Russia is not bombing ISIS or Nisra. They are bombing civilians and last remaining moderate groups. Because Syria is not Afghanish enough yet.


----------



## SiCiSi

As expected the Israelis have come to the aid of their jihadi brothers via their little Propoganda campaign. Unfortunately for you guys, this will have no effect on our operations.

Russians will still bomb all enemies of the UN recognized government of Syria until there is no one left. 

We have a lot of bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

SiCiSi said:


> As expected the Israelis have come to the aid of their jihadi brothers via their little Propoganda campaign. Unfortunately for you guys, this will have no effect on our operations.
> 
> *Russians will still bomb all enemies of the UN recognized government of Syria until there is no one left. *
> 
> We have a lot of bombs.


Lets hope that really happens. Putin will become the savior


----------



## Tsilihin

Russians systematically deletes all terrorist groups who have been financed by some centers from globe and now we watch how their invested money disappear.
When Chinese will start with delivery of weapons and surveillance support for Syrian army ,we will watch a new season of series - terrorist cry.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Tsilihin said:


> game will be over because Syria,Iraq,Jordan are on flat terrain ,


What are you talking about? Syria and Jordan have very mountanious and hilly terrain.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Yes, we created ISIS, problem?


No problem. Just stop crying LIke a little girl that's all. Man up and remember the world is round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> No problem. Just stop crying LIke a little girl that's all. Man up and remember the world is round.



Last time I checked, _you _were crying over Russian bombing of ISIS, Nusra and other similar terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

ultron said:


>


The only thing Assadists did today is losing Tal Ahmar.


----------



## ultron

SAA needs some of these MSTA-S 152 mm self propelled artillery beasts. Shoots more than 30 km from behind the front line. Deadly.






agitpapa ‏@agitpapa 3 Std.Vor 3 Stunden
agitpapa hat Lyudmila #SaveYemen retweetet
*BREAKING: SAA + NDF assault on Jisr ash Shughour has started with artillery barrage *


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Last time I checked, _you _were crying over Russian bombing of ISIS, Nusra and other similar terrorists.


Lying again 
Never have I said a word in favor of isis nor Nusra. But then again u need lies to build ur house of cards. 
I am critical of russians and for all the good reasons. Unlike u I don't carry 2 faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

rumours are that Putin is going to send 6 Su-35 to complement the four Su-30SM already there, so that Turkey and Israel don't get any funny ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

500 said:


> The only thing Assadists did today is losing Tal Ahmar.


----------



## UKBengali

Project 4202 said:


> rumours are that Putin is going to send 6 Su-35 to complement the four Su-30SM already there, so that Turkey and Israel don't get any funny ideas



Not to mention the 6 SU-34 can also engage in air combat if required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

UKBengali said:


> Not to mention the 6 SU-34 can also engage in air combat if required.



The jihadis and israelis are hurting now as witnessed by their propaganda machine going into desperation mode. More aircraft will only increase their suffering and thats what we aim to do. 

As the number of dead jihadis rises, their israeli brothers will come up with increasingly hilarious lies.

This is very enjoyable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

SiCiSi said:


> The jihadis and israelis are hurting now as witnessed by their propaganda machine going into desperation mode. More aircraft will only increase their suffering and thats what we aim to do.
> 
> As the number of dead jihadis rises, their israeli brothers will come up with increasingly hilarious lies.



If Russia can help bring stability to Syria then they would have done a huge service to Syria and the world at large.

I am sick of these hypocrites who create civil wars and then claim they care for civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

UKBengali said:


> If Russia can help bring stability to Syria then they would have done a huge service to Syria and the world at large.
> 
> I am sick of these hypocrites who create civil wars and then claim they care for civilians.


i don't thing Russia can help and wants to help. 
but i totally agree with your second sentence ...


----------



## Barmaley

Rats runs in fear to Europe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650327285405483008
#RefugeesWelcome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Barmaley said:


> Rats runs in fear to Europe.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650327285405483008
> #RefugeesWelcome



Mama Merkel save us! Nitin-cuckoo and friends are not helping us any more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

state of the art Su-34 bombers use KAB-500S GLONASS guided bombs to bomb primitive jihadists







Syrian soldiers armed with new arms from Russia drove primitive jihadists out of Harasta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia positioning warships off the Syrian coast in preparation for satellite guided cruise missile attacks using Kh-55SM. From there they can strike anywhere in Syria with a range of 3,000 km.

Kh-55 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is what it feels like to be primitive jihadists. Europeans can hit you and you can't hit back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Russia positioning warships off the Syrian coast in preparation for satellite guided cruise missile attacks using Kh-55SM. From there they can strike anywhere in Syria with a range of 3,000 km.
> 
> Kh-55 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is what it feels like to be primitive jihadists. Europeans can hit you and you can't hit back.



This is going to go from bad to real bad for the jihadis. We will bury them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Barmaley said:


> Rats runs in fear to Europe.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650327285405483008
> #RefugeesWelcome


Why would Isis subhumans pose as refugees when most of them have European passports to begin with? And why would they go back to Europe if they left it for their delusions in Syria? And where is the proof anyway? None, just propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Six Russian multirole fighter Sukhoi SU-30 SM type have put to flight-type Israeli fighters McDonnell Douglas F-15 off the Syrian coast.

Israeli aircraft flying for months Syrian airspace and especially Naval Air Station Latakia bridgehead of Russian forces in Syria. Israeli aircraft generally follow a fairly complex flight plan and approach Latakia from the sea

In the night of 1 to 2 October 2015, six Russian Sukhoi SU-30 took off from SM Syrian airbase Hmimim towards Cyprus before intercepting position attack four Israeli F-15 fighters.

Surprised by a situation as unexpected and probably not prepared for a dogfight with one of the best Russian multirole fighter, Israeli pilots have quickly turned back to the south, flying at high speed Lebanon.

The Lebanese army has officially announced to Z 2313 (local time) that four "enemy aircraft" (Israeli) had crossed the Lebanese airspace.

This "incident" between Russian and Israeli warplanes struck stupor command of the Israeli Air Force, which held that a possible air battle between the Israeli F-15 and the Russian Su-30 would have led to the destruction of four Israeli aircraft.Israel has strongly protested to Moscow this incident but the Russians demanded an explanation for the presence of Israeli fighter planes full Syrian airspace. This incident indicates that the protection of Syrian airspace is now under the protection of the Russian air force. Causing gnashing of teeth in Washington.

The incident was ignored by the major news agencies but political and media relay of Israel in the United States, Europe and the Arab world will strengthen efforts to demonize Russian support to the Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russian Air Force hits 50 ISIS targets in Syria over 3 days, ‘significantly’ damaging militants — RT News

Russian night bombing targeting Army of Conquest arms depot in Idlib






loading KAB-500S satellite guided bombs onto Su-34 bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

And here we have a perfect demonstration of Assad's supporters not caring about the Syrian people whatsoever, even though Putin says a reason for intervention was Russia's care for us. Clearly not present in these Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> And here we have a perfect demonstration of Assad's supporters not caring about the Syrian people whatsoever, even though Putin says a reason for intervention was Russia's care for us. Clearly not present in these Nazis.



#emolyfe 

Wait I got more

#notfair
#missunderstood
#2cool4school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

Dr.Thrax said:


> And here we have a perfect demonstration of Assad's supporters not caring about the Syrian people whatsoever, even though Putin says a reason for intervention was Russia's care for us. Clearly not present in these Nazis.


so what's the latest news of the rebel advance ?


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> Why would Isis subhumans pose as refugees when most of them have European passports to begin with? And why would they go back to Europe if they left it for their delusions in Syria? And where is the proof anyway? None, just propaganda.


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Rats runs in fear to Europe.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650327285405483008
> #RefugeesWelcome


When I saw this message I thought its some kind of parody account. But no, Assad supporters swallow any moronic propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

500 said:


> When I saw this message I thought its some kind of parody account. But no, Assad supporters swallow any moronic propaganda.



Thats what i also thought,but when i saw that it comes from the Russian MoD official account..... it is even scarier.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

Die terrorists! Die!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Egypt's dictator Sisi backs Russian military intervention in Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650581187845447680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

ultron said:


>



I wanted to write this post


----------



## manlion

Putin 'to send 150,000 soldiers to Syria to WIPE OUT evil Islamic State' | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Barmaley

manlion said:


> Putin 'to send 150,000 soldiers to Syria to WIPE OUT evil Islamic State' | World | News | Daily Express


fake


----------



## Serpentine

That was huge:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650628323157123072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Hussein said:


>


This is outdated for sure.


----------



## 500

Recent map of Syria war:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

[QUOTE = "Geralt, post: 7722915, member: 169212"] so what's the latest news of the rebel advance? : Cheesy: [/ QUOTE]
Rebels have taken multiple positions in Quneitara, and are holding back SAA in Homs despite Russian airstrikes. 





And with only 2 Russian airstrikes against ISIS, ISIS have been able to expand again and are threatening entirety of Deir el Zour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have taken multiple positions in Quneitara, and are holding back SAA in Homs despite Russian airstrikes.


very good 

soon they'll be killed


----------



## SiCiSi

Serpentine said:


> That was huge:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650628323157123072



I saw a video once of 'Ratting' with Terriers. Dogs were being used to hunt rats in a farm. The rats were hiding in the soil and not moving at all. But when the dogs finally got a hold of them, they ripped them apart. Reminds me exactly of whats happening in Syria right now. 

These jihadis are currently under 24 hour surveillance from Russian drones so they've had to cancel prayers and are not hiding like rats. But as soon as they stick their heads out to breath. We will be there to package them to the afterlife in the most explosive way possible.



500 said:


> Recent map of Syria war:



Fabulous Syrian army? in pink as well? hahahahhahaha

Also nice paint skills. Post more.


----------



## Styx

500 said:


> Recent map of Syria war:


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> [QUOTE = "Geralt, post: 7722915, member: 169212"] so what's the latest news of the rebel advance? : Cheesy: [/ QUOTE]
> Rebels have taken multiple positions in Quneitara, and are holding back SAA in Homs despite Russian airstrikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with only 2 Russian airstrikes against ISIS, ISIS have been able to expand again and are threatening entirety of Deir el Zour.



Cool story bro. Tell it again.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> Cool story bro. Tell it again.


Rebels have taken multiple positions in Quneitara and ISIS are advancing in Deir ez Zour despite "Putin hitting them."
Want it told again?


Geralt said:


> very good
> 
> soon they'll be killed


Russia wouldn't dare come near Golan heights, Turkey might not be able to attack Ruskie airplanes for uncle Sam but Israel doesn't care who they shoot down if anyone crosses into airspace. And considering how dumb Russian pilots are...


----------



## Ahmed Jo

500 said:


> Recent map of Syria war:


Some find this offensive but it's honestly very funny.


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have taken multiple positions in Quneitara and ISIS are advancing in Deir ez Zour despite "Putin hitting them."
> Want it told again?.



Not dramatic enough. Usually your lies involve a lot more emotional responses. Tell it again but try harder this time.

Also, nice sources. Everyone will believe the word of a guy with the flat of a terrorist organization with his name.


----------



## Styx

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia wouldn't dare come near Golan heights, Turkey might not be able to attack Ruskie airplanes for uncle Sam but Israel doesn't care who they shoot down if anyone crosses into airspace. And considering how dumb Russian pilots are...


ah yes, your good friends, the Israelis... those jihadis are safe near the Israeli border, they try anything funny and Israel will also bomb the crap out of those pigs.


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

@500 fake or not?


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Recent map of Syria war:


Among Secular Jihadists and Moderate Extremists which one do you think has a bigger chance agains Abu Bakr al Big Daddy?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> Not dramatic enough. Usually your comments involve a lot more lies and emotional responses. Tell it again but try harder this time.
> 
> Also, nice sources. Everyone will believe the word of a guy with the flat of a terrorist organization with his name.


Believe what you want to believe, but there is video evidence, Ruskie.


----------



## ultron

meet the beast, terminator of jihadists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Believe what you want to believe, but there is video evidence, Ruskie.



That is your video evidence? hahahahhahahhahahha

This is why no one takes you seriously. But please continue providing entertainment. We all need a good laugh in these situations.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Maybe the Russians legitimately think they've been targeting Isis all this time even though they're 100's of km away from them..
Russian TV shows FSA areas as Isis controlled.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> That is your video evidence? hahahahhahahhahahha
> 
> This is why no one takes you seriously. But please continue providing entertainment. We all need a good laugh in these situations.


That's rebels on Tall Ahmar.
Here's two tanks captured on Tall Ahmar:




And here's one of those tanks being used to shell more Assad positions downrange:







Ahmed Jo said:


> Maybe the Russians legitimately think they've been targeting Isis all this time even though they're 100's of km away from them..
> Russian TV shows FSA areas as Isis controlled.
> View attachment 262261


No, they know exactly who they are attacking.
As we can see from the Russians on this forum, they don't give a shit about civilian casualties. Their interests is all they care about, not who they target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

xenon54 said:


> Among Secular Jihadists and Moderate Extremists which one do you think has a bigger chance agains Abu Bakr al Big Daddy?


The Lemon Kurds, obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's rebels on Tall Ahmar.
> Here's two tanks captured on Tall Ahmar:.



Yep and I fully believe these video are recent and not shot earlier. 100%. You showed me Dr. Thrax. I am now a believer that we are losing the conflict through your amazing sources and through research.

Seriously though, atleast make your propaganda believable. You dont want people to laugh at it. 

Right now we just see it as your jihadi/israeli pals getting frustrated that their whole plan is going down the toilet. Its really funny to watch.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Recent map of Syria war:



The best part was the fish in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> Yep and I fully believe these video are recent and not shot earlier. 100%. You showed me Dr. Thrax. I am now a believer that we are losing the conflict through your amazing sources and through research.
> 
> Seriously though, atleast make your propaganda believable. You dont want people to laugh at it.
> 
> Right now we just see it as your jihadi/israeli pals getting frustrated that their whole plan is going down the toilet. Its really funny to watch.


Ah yes, blame the Jews. The age old tactic of the average "resistance" idiot.
Israel has nothing to do with this.
Anyway, if you actually had brains you would realize that this is Tall Ahmar and go on google Earth, or say, wikimapia. And actually look and geolocate (you know, like how people found out you guys shot down MH17.) But hey, since that's too advanced a tactic I won't bother suggesting it or anything 
Here's rebels firing the 85mm D-44 they captured:





And here's rebels storming that same hill before taking it:


----------



## ultron

Jihadists are dying by the thousands and they cannot shoot a single bullet back at Russians. Ladies and gentlemen, you asked, why study science and technology? Here is your answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Jihadists are dying by the thousands and they cannot shoot a single bullet back at Russians. Ladies and gentlemen, you asked, why study science and technology? Here is your answer.


Most of the rebels who went through college have degrees, the majority of them are Engineers. Trust me, if they had the same resources Russia had they would have much better weapons.


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Israel has nothing to do with this.



You had me on the floor laughing with this one. 

Please continue posting propaganda videos. Let me just get the popcorn. brb.


----------



## Perpendicular




----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most of the rebels who went through college have degrees, the majority of them are Engineers. Trust me, if they had the same resources Russia had they would have much better weapons.




So? They cannot make a single bullet. Russians make satellite guided missiles, bombs, shells that strike from stand off ranges, at night, in any weather.


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Most of the rebels who went through college have degrees, the majority of them are Engineers. Trust me, if they had the same resources Russia had they would have much better weapons.



Most rebels are also Armani model billionaire hedge fund traders who have a different girlfriend for each day of the week. In their spare time they enjoy longs walks on the beach, listening to bach and getting blown up by SU 34s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> So? They cannot make a single bullet. Russians make satellite guided missiles, bombs, shells that strike from stand off ranges, at night, in any weather.


Because they don't have the same resources available numbnuts. If rebels had same resources as Russia Assad would've been wiped off in 2012. The reason SAA is so weak is because Assad himself made it so that he had to rely on Russia rather than have Syrians be educated. But educated Syrians = danger to dictatorship. That's what we see here.
Now quit spamming the thread with your hard on for Russia.



SiCiSi said:


> Most rebels are also Armani model billionaire hedge fund traders who have a different girlfriend for each day of the week. In their spare time they enjoy longs walks on the beach, listening to bach and getting blown up by SU 34s.


Good job, you are contributing to this thread so much.


----------



## ultron

Russian air force bombing Army of Conquest positions in Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Hopefully we get some sea based cruise missiles within range so we can bomb these animals without leaving our rooms.


----------



## farag

500 said:


> When I saw this message I thought its some kind of parody account. But no, Assad supporters swallow any moronic propaganda.



The only reason I come to this thread is reading your desperate moaning comments
Move on


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Good job, you are contributing to this thread so much.



Okay next post. Give me a source for this

'Most of the rebels who went through college have degrees, the majority of them are Engineers. '

And not some blog or facebook video either. A proper source or like a research paper that can back up your claims.

If you dont you are a liar.

5 minutes. Go.

EDIT: Times up. Thats what I thought. Now entertain us with your badly manufactured propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

SiCiSi said:


> Now entertain us with your badly manufactured propaganda.


Ironic to say when Russia has been entertaining the whole world with badly manufactured propaganda for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Army of Conquest folks went to Idlib university to get education


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Army of Conquest folks went to Idlib university to get education



but but muh engineers and college graduates!!!


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ahmed Jo said:


> The Lemon Kurds, obviously.


I think ypgjpkkepl also has an eye on the regions of Lemon Kurds and Bean Kurds, do you think they can open another front agains Secular Jihadists and Extremist Moderates plus Abu Bakr al Big Daddy on top of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-25 ground attack / close air support plane cockpit view over Syria







Now you see my face. Now you see a satellite guided bomb.








loading a Kh-25 laser guided bomb onto a Su-24 bomber

















1,000 moderate rebels in Daraa surrendered to SAA after the US and Jordan ended support for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

Ahmed Jo said:


> What are you talking about? Syria and Jordan have very mountanious and hilly terrain.



I made a comparison with European states and for that reason i have written that Jordan and Syria have flat terrain.


----------



## ultron

Syrian air force bombed Daraya again this morning







SAA artillery on mountain shelling East Ghouta







Kh-59 air launched land attack cruise missiles with strike range 200 km, fired from bombers such as Su-24 and Su-34 and Su-30.

Kh-59 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bdslph

*The West Fears Russia’s Success in Syria - Not Its Failure*

Read more: The West Fears Russia’s Success in Syria - Not Its Failure

*The Western response to the Russian air campaign in Syria provokes a sense of deja vu.*
In every respect it is identical to the Western response to the Russian campaign in Chechnya in 1999. In the weeks following the start of that campaign Western pundits made a host of claims and predictions. They claimed the Russian airforce was bombing civilians, and accused Russia’s leadership of war crimes. They said Russian military action would radicalise the population, turning it against Russia. They predicted more terrorist attacks against Russia, and predicted Russia’s defeat.


----------



## Styx

ultron said:


> 1,000 moderate rebels in Daraa surrendered to SAA after the US and Jordan ended support for them


link ? we need links, superboy


----------



## ultron

Geralt said:


> link ? we need links, superboy




~1000 Syrian national gunmen surrendered... - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Syrian air force bombed Daraya again this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAA artillery on mountain shelling East Ghouta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-59 air launched land attack cruise missiles with strike range 200 km, fired from bombers such as Su-24 and Su-34 and Su-30.
> 
> Kh-59 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



in the RT videos it clearly show they are advertising the SU fighter well 
well they are doing good missions also


----------



## Styx

ultron said:


> ~1000 Syrian national gunmen surrendered... - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook


very good if true but that's a pro SAA facebook group, got a BBC or Al Jazeera link for it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Geralt said:


> very good if true but that's a pro SAA facebook group, got a BBC or Al Jazeera link for it ?




Picture proof. Moderate rebels in Daraa are so crappy they are even worse than SAA and always get their A kicked by SAA.


----------



## Styx

ultron said:


> Picture proof. Moderate rebels in Daraa are so crappy they are even worse than SAA and always get their A kicked by SAA.


given how much propaganda on both sides of this, not sure how credible that picture proof is.. maybe @Dr.Thrax has some insider knowledge ?

anyway, let's hope they all see the light and surrender, this madness in Syria has gone on long enough, time to smash that whole place into submission.


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Aviation in Syria Smashes ISIL With Kh-29L Air-to-Surface Missile*

Read more: Russian Aviation in Syria Smashes ISIL With Kh-29L Air-to-Surface Missile

*The Kh-29L air-to-surface missile used by Russian planes against ISIL in Syria is a weapon that strikes targets with a precision less than two meters, give or take.*
LATAKIA (Sputnik) — The Russian air group in Syria is using a Kh-29L air-to-surface missile to conduct airstrikes against the Islamic State militants, the Russian military said Sunday.
"A Kh-29L surface-to-air missile is equipped with a semi-active laser guidance system. When the launch is conducted, a pilot illuminates a target with a laser sight. At the same time an aircraft can continue the flight," Aerospace Forces spokesman Col. Igor Klimov said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

More badly produced Russian propaganda. Orange = Kurds, ok. Yellow = "pro-US rebels," I don't know about that.. Red = Isis, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

* Nobody can clearly define what 'moderate opposition' in Syria is *

While the West accuses the Russian Air Force of bombing the moderate rebel forces in Syria instead of Islamic State, no one has clearly defined what moderate opposition is, Vladimir Putin’s spokesman said in an interview.
*Follow LIVE UPDATES on Russian anti-terror op in Syria*

_“I don’t think anybody has yet explained what moderate opposition is, and Putin demonstrated quite active interest in the issue and asked in which way the moderate opposition was different from the immoderate opposition,”_ Dmitry Peskov told Rossiya 1 TV channel’s Sergey Brilyov.

Peskov added that while speaking to critics in the West, Putin mentioned things such as_ “the [bombed] wedding in Yemen.”_

The discussion over what forces constitute moderate opposition in Syria also took place at the meeting of the Normandy Four in Paris on Friday, during which President Putin had one-on-one conversations with the French and German leaders.

Russia’s actions in Syria are absolutely transparent, Dmitry Peskov said, noting that alleged reports of Russia hitting targets other than Islamic State’s are part of ‘information warfare’.

_“You can see for yourself what sort of games they play. There are known cases, when ‘first-hand’ information about airstrikes allegedly inflicted on ‘false targets’ emerged before fighter jets’ actual takeoff,”_ Peskov said, adding that in this case everything is _“absolutely transparent and our Defense Ministry gives comprehensive information.”_

US officials have themselves acknowledged it was hard to identify the “moderate Syrian opposition,” as was mentioned a year ago by US Vice President Joe Biden.

_“We Americans think in every country in transition there is a Thomas Jefferson hiding beside some rock – or a James Madison beyond one sand dune. The fact of the matter is the ability to identify a moderate middle in Syria was – there was no moderate middle because the moderate middle are made up of shopkeepers, not soldiers – they are made up of people who in fact have ordinary elements of the middle class of that country,”_ Biden said at Harvard Kennedy School in October 2014.

In March 2015, former US Ambassador to Syria Robert Ford wrote in an article for Foreign Policy: _“The Americans didn’t ramp up aid to the secular moderates when they needed it most.”_

The assistance to moderate Syrian fighters used to be _“small and erratic,”_ Ford said, so the moderate rebel fighters were forced _“to compete against each other and to sometimes cooperate with al-Nusra Front,”_ thus scaring off _“regime elements”_ hoping to negotiate a deal, _“extending the war of attrition to the benefit of Islamic State.”_

In March this year, a visiting fellow at the Brookings Doha Center, Charles Lister, acknowledged the _“vast majority of the Syrian insurgency has coordinated closely with Al-Qaeda since mid-2012 – and to great effect on the battlefield.”_


Nobody can clearly define what 'moderate opposition' in Syria is - Kremlin spokesman — RT News


----------



## ultron

What they should do is use recon drones that spot enemy targets and immediately transmit GPS coordinates to artillery then artillery pound targets using GPS guided shells. Then ground infantry can assault and take ground. Can't go wrong with that formula.


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> What they should do is use recon drones that spot enemy targets and immediately transmit GPS coordinates to artillery then artillery pound targets using GPS guided shells. Then ground infantry can assault and take ground. Can't go wrong with that formula.



i am sure they are doing that in syria


----------



## Rukarl

SiCiSi said:


> Hopefully we get some sea based cruise missiles within range so we can bomb these animals without leaving our rooms.


Or playing with the joystick like a real life game. Technology is awesome  run moderate beheaders, run!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA recaptured Tal Ahmar

Syrian Army Repels the Islamist Rebels at Tal Al-Ahmar in the Golan Heights


Russian air force targeting insurgents in Homs and Aleppo provinces


----------



## Dr.Thrax

SiCiSi said:


> Okay next post. Give me a source for this
> 
> 'Most of the rebels who went through college have degrees, the majority of them are Engineers. '
> 
> And not some blog or facebook video either. A proper source or like a research paper that can back up your claims.
> 
> If you dont you are a liar.
> 
> 5 minutes. Go.
> 
> EDIT: Times up. Thats what I thought. Now entertain us with your badly manufactured propaganda.


I don't need a source for this. Look at refugees. The *vast* majority of them are engineers, doctors, etc. the majority of them who are old enough to have a higher education have one. Now, considering rebels come from the same demographic, we can assume the same.
As for a 'source', the only thing you ruskies consider sources is state TV. Because only glorious mother Russia is right.


ultron said:


> 1,000 moderate rebels in Daraa surrendered to SAA after the US and Jordan ended support for them


I can also take pictures of guns and claim they are from rebels.



ultron said:


> ~1000 Syrian national gunmen surrendered... - Syrian Arab Army | Facebook


HAHAHA using SAA as a source?


----------



## Hussein

Geralt said:


> very good if true but that's a pro SAA facebook group, got a BBC or Al Jazeera link for it ?


al jazeera is a propaganda newspaper . trust more NYT kind of newspaper 
anyway i doubt this kind of "1000 guys surrender" news : could be a staging


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> SAA recaptured Tal Ahmar
> 
> Syrian Army Repels the Islamist Rebels at Tal Al-Ahmar in the Golan Heights
> 
> 
> Russian air force targeting insurgents in Aleppo province


Using al Masdar as a source....the same people who said 2 months after Idlib liberation that SAA was still in Idlib.
I checked the picture of the guns. There are only 4 instances of it on google, all 4 link back to SANA. Sooo reliable.


----------



## ultron

Afrika Korps I mean Middle Eastern Korps







Su-30 bombers return to base after striking insurgents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


>


What does this have anything to do with this thread? Seriously, stop spamming.

In actual news:
Russia hit a refugee camp:





Regime airplanes hit their own forces in Dahiyat al Assad, Damascus:




Airplane is MiG-23BN

Clashes in Southern Hama:





Ahrar al Sham Tank hits regime forces in Tall Ahmar before rebels took it yesterday:


----------



## ultron

Ka-52 Alligators to be deployed for close air support in the coming weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

The real fun starts when VVS start providing close air support to SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Su-30 bombers return to base after striking insurgents



Fantastic work sending those jihadis to their god. 

Notice the propaganda from the terrorists getting more and more hilarious in this forum. "Most of the rebels are college graduates and engineers!!" lol.

This is so enjoyable.


----------



## ultron

Project 4202 said:


> The real fun starts when VVS start providing close air support to SAA




This operation has been planned for months. After all the stationary targets such as training camps, ammo depots, control and command centers are taken out by bombers, SAA launch offensive on Idlib. Su-25SM CAS planes and Ka-52 CAS helicopters will do CAS.


----------



## Barmaley

Some new bombs being used in Syria
at 0:50 sec





here you can see how it work


----------



## Rukarl

SiCiSi said:


> F"Most of the rebels are college graduates and engineers!!" lol.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ultron

Russian air force bombing Army of Conquest positions near Haish in Idlib province


----------



## alarabi

some Syrian citizens from Kafrnanble marched out against Drunk dumb Russians airstrikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

You Christian, Muslim, Jew fanatic nutjobs are really starting to scare me...all you want to do is inflame the situation, bomb this bomb that like it's a joke and invoking religion all while doing it. Who knows what you minority religious/nationalist idiots will drag us majority people into.


----------



## ultron

SAA dropping leaflets to warn civilians of impending SAA ground offensive.







Huge Russian convoy heading to join SAA for impending ground offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Barmaley said:


> Some new bombs being used in Syria
> at 0:50 sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see how it work



So testing new weapons on humans is funny thing to you...nothing is cool about this unless you're a loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650622834771890176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

I think Russia should focus on eradication of ISIS from Homs and Hama before heading towards north although Kweiris needs to be secured soon .


----------



## 500

21 Dec 2012 said:


> @500 fake or not?


If its fake it is very well made one. Video first appeared on 27 March 2014 and Mig-29 were used during that period in that area:






So I would say 90% not fake.



Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650622834771890176


Except that Russia strikes Lataminah in Hama and calls it Raqqa:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Falcon29 said:


> So testing new weapons on humans is funny thing to you...nothing is cool about this unless you're a loser.



Well, this is war, and too much concern will only impede their goal.

With the previous war experience from Chechnya, Russia has learned how to divide and conquer the terrorists and the civilians.

They will first send the ultimatum to the civilians and force them to kick out those shielding terrorists. Otherwise, they will get bombed altogether.


----------



## Barmaley

Falcon29 said:


> So testing new weapons on humans is funny thing to you...nothing is cool about this unless you're a loser.



There is no civilians in this region.


----------



## Falcon29

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, this is war, and too much concern will only impede their goal.
> 
> With the previous war experience from Chechnya, Russia has learned how to divide and conquer the terrorists and the civilians.
> 
> They will first send the ultimatum to the civilians and force them to kick out those shielding terrorists. Otherwise, they will get bombed altogether.



One man's terrorist is another man's ....you get the point. My point is simply you are not the only existing people on earth, and can't force your worldview on others. Meanwhile the term 'terrorist' is so overused these days and offends so many people. Just simply state your enemies, it's a political rivalry. Everytime you guys make it sound like a religious holy war more people get scared and more people join the war until we all end up like dinosaurs....

For the sake of humanity change your views, people here are way too heartless and willing to **** the world up to have it their way. And you will end up fucking the world up.



Barmaley said:


> There is no civilians in this region.



Yep, as I expected virgin loser.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Falcon29 said:


> One man's terrorist is another man's ....you get the point. My point is simply you are not the only existing people on earth, and can't force your worldview on others. Meanwhile the term 'terrorist' is so overused these days and offends so many people. Just simply state your enemies, it's a political rivalry. Everytime you guys make it sound like a religious holy war more people get scared and more people join the war until we all end up like dinosaurs....
> 
> For the sake of humanity change your views, people here are way too heartless and willing to **** the world up to have it their way. And you will end up fucking the world up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as I expected virgin loser.



But do you agree that the word "terrorist" should apply to the ISIS?


----------



## bsruzm

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, this is war, and too much concern will only impede their goal.


That was what Japan thought in WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> But do you agree that the word "terrorist" should apply to the ISIS?



I don't use term 'terrorist' for anybody since I don't have agenda. Using the term terrorist is 99.9% intended to dehumanize my enemy. And I personally don't have agenda in all of this with exception that I think all culprits are unhelpful and insane. And not any less than ISIS.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

bsruzm said:


> That was what Japan thought in WWII



That's why they didn't hesitate to massacre 30 million Chinese civilians, but still they lost the war.

BTW, no more off-topic and stick on the right topic.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Except that Russia strikes Lataminah in Hama and calls it Raqqa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Lol, nice catch.

But tell me, what does it have to do with my post? How does it prove Russia is not bombing ISIS while there are tens of reports saying otherwise, not by Russia, but ones on the ground living in IS areas.

Keep in mind, Russia never said it will only bomb ISIS, and there is practically no difference between ISIS and Nusra or similar groups.


----------



## bsruzm

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> That's why they didn't hesitate to massacre 30 million Chinese civilians, but still they lost the war.


They lost the war.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650622834771890176


There have been 2 airstrikes against ISIS, and only 1 of which were in Raqqa. Try again Farsi.



Barmaley said:


> There is no civilians in this region.


No civilians in Aleppo?

Funny how Ruskies and Farsis cry when Saudi Arabia or Israel use cluster bombs but when mother Russia or Iran do it it's absolutely fine.
Double standards. Don't even pretend to care about human rights.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> There have been 2 airstrikes against ISIS, and only 1 of which were in Raqqa.




ISIS is not a big group and they are not a big threat. Their fake caliphate will be goner once Army of Conquest is dealt with in Idlib.

Russian air force Su-25SM and Su-24M2 bombers take off for night strikes against insurgents


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol, nice catch.
> 
> But tell me, what does it have to do with my post? How does it prove Russia is not bombing ISIS while there are tens of reports saying otherwise, not by Russia, but ones on the ground living in IS areas.


Ur post claimed that Russia destroyed some mega bases in Raqqa, but in fact nothing like that happened. They only showed one base supposedly being in Raqqa but it was in fact 225 kms away. 



> Keep in mind, Russia never said it will only bomb ISIS, and there is practically no difference between ISIS and Nusra or similar groups.


ISIS was their major excuse. But in fact they are striking the *opponents* of ISIS.

Western sources say that 95% Russia attacks were at anti-ISIS targets and 5% at ISIS. But I have not seen even these 5%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


>



I wonder if life is similar in the rebel held territory? Can women go out like this in rebel held territory and buy goods in the markets? The contrast in life is very much different. As much as i hate to say it, Assad is much better than the likes of Al Nusra and ISIS. But he still has to go, BOTTOM LINE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> I wonder if life is similar in the rebel held territory?




All you have to do is ask the residents of Raqqah. I'm sure some do, some don't, but unlikely to be as uniform as in say Damascus, Homs, Hama, Daraa, Aleppo, Deir es Zor or the coastal areas. Typically, cities where there is a university are pro government because of high education level.

List of universities in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Ahmed Jo said:


> ISIS terrorists blow up iconic 2,000yo Arch of Triumph in Palmyra — RT News
> View attachment 262321
> 
> 
> Tragic, if true.
> 
> List of Assadist Shabiha terrorists posing as refugees List of Shabiha Posing As Refugees in Europe | Unfettered Freedom For All!
> View attachment 262323
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650737100879458304Pics of the torturer/'refugee' in the link in the tweet.
> 
> So all that hype about Isis subhumans sneaking into Europe is unwarranted, they should instead worry about Assad's people.




i think you didn't read the title of this thread my friend 
*Syrian Civil War "Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed"*


----------



## farag

Geralt said:


> very good if true but that's a pro SAA facebook group, got a BBC or Al Jazeera link for it ?



Since when aljazeera is a reliable source. Are you kidding? Aljazzera lost its credit even among the arab world.
even debkafile is more reliable.


----------



## Styx

farag said:


> Since when aljazeera is a reliable source. Are you kidding? Aljazzera lost its credit even among the arab world.
> even debkafile is more reliable.


even BBC for that matter, but I just wanted a 'mainstream' source confirming it


----------



## UniverseWatcher

*Oops: Did CNN Just Admit the U.S. Is Working with ISIS? *


----------



## Azeri440

21 Dec 2012 said:


> @500 fake or not?



it's not fake , there are quite a few vids like that from Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


>



awesome nice 


DjSmg said:


> *Oops: Did CNN Just Admit the U.S. Is Working with ISIS? *



the videos is true hahahaha and the the guy is telling truth

*Hands off Al-Qaeda!' US Hawks Find Themselves Protecting Terrorists*

"As Russian fighter jets target al-Qaeda and ISIS [ISIL] in Syria, the Western media is up in arms — and in denial. They deny the Russians are taking on ISIS — and they are indignant that Putin is targeting al-Qaeda, which is almost never referred to by its actual name, but is instead described as 'al-Nusra,' or the more inclusive 'Army of Conquest,' which are alternate names for the heirs of Osama bin Laden," Raimondo narrated in his article "War Party Hates Putin — Loves al-Qaeda."

Read more: 'Hands off Al-Qaeda!' US Hawks Find Themselves Protecting Terrorists


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650923342170460160

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeratul

alarabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650923342170460160


Look, i paint 400km range of russian s-400 based in latakia. Just keep you informed


----------



## 500

Zeratul said:


> Look, i paint 400km range of russian s-400 based in latakia. Just keep you informed


First of all there is no 400 km range missile. Max range is only 200 km. Secondly S-400 cant hit targets below horizon. Thus for low flying targets its range is only about 25-30 km. Just to keep u informed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZerTes

500 said:


> First of all there is no 400 km range missile. Max range is only 200 km. Secondly S-400 cant hit targets below horizon. Thus for low flying targets its range is only about 25-30 km. Just to keep u informed.


LOL?
Missile - "40Н6Е" - 400km
Radar - "96Л6Е" - 300km


----------



## 500

ZerTes said:


> LOL?
> Missile - "40Н6Е" - 400km
> Radar - "96Л6Е" - 300km


In development still.

Here Israeli jets flying feely over Damascus despite super mega effective Pantsyir and Buk M2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Zeratul said:


> Look, i paint 400km range of russian s-400 based in latakia. Just keep you informed



I have my sincere doubts if the Russians will actually activate and start painting Turkish F16's with their S-400's and reveal their locations. Most likely, the SU30's would have been launched and intercept the Turkish the F16's. The SU30 is an Air Superiority Fighter, it makes sense to intercept an incoming bogey with that instead of tracking your target with the S-400.



500 said:


> In development still.
> 
> Here Israeli jets flying feely over Damascus despite super mega effective Pantsyir and Buk M2:



Sir

These two above mentioned systems are not designed to engage Aircrafts travelling at high altitudes. Also IDAF fast movers are armed with very effective EW Suites, so i doubt it if Pantsir or Buk M2 can engage the IDAF F16's or F15's. On top of that, i have my sincere doubts in the capabilities of the SAAF ground crews in operating these systems effectively.


----------



## ZerTes

500 said:


> In development still.
> 
> ...



40Н6Е - 2015
96Л6Е - 2008
LOL?


----------



## C130

Zeratul said:


> Look, i paint 400km range of russian s-400 based in latakia. Just keep you informed




I doubt S-400 could hit a jet beyond 200KM, unless the enemy jet continues to fly head on towards the missile. the 400KM missile is probably meant for large bombers or AWAKs that are slow.

this is the missiles I would be worried about


----------



## Ahmed Jo

DjSmg said:


> i think you didn't read the title of this thread my friend
> *Syrian Civil War "Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed"*


Didn't think it was graphic but I'll remove it anyway.


----------



## Zeratul

500 said:


> First of all there is no 400 km range missile. Max range is only 200 km. Secondly S-400 cant hit targets below horizon. Thus for low flying targets its range is only about 25-30 km. Just to keep u informed.


Silly goy.


----------



## SiCiSi

Zeratul said:


> Silly goy.



The israeli is only here to post propaganda for his jihadi brothers. 

Just laugh at him.


----------



## ultron

Russian air force continues to annihilate insurgent positions in Idlib provice and Homs province


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> These two above mentioned systems are not designed to engage Aircrafts travelling at high altitudes.


They are. 15 km for Pantsyr and 25 km for Buk.



Zeratul said:


> Silly goy.


Wiki lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

500 said:


> They are. 15 km for Pantsyr and 25 km for Buk.
> 
> 
> Wiki lol.


Jew words lol.


----------



## bdslph

*Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria*

Read more: Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria

*The state-of-the-art Russian electronic warfare system Krasukha-4 has reportedly been deployed in Syria.*

*Российские летчики вернулись на авиабазу с боевого задания в Сирии - YouTube*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russian air force continues to annihilate insurgent positions in Idlib provice and Homs province


First and third video does not even show the moment of strike. Just something burning.


----------



## Tsilihin

Now i see bombing on terrorist on internet and that is ....awesome.
Bunnies on the ground are grilled.


----------



## Zeratul

bdslph said:


> Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria
> 
> Read more: Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria
> 
> *The state-of-the-art Russian electronic warfare system Krasukha-4 has reportedly been deployed in Syria.*
> 
> Российские летчики вернулись на авиабазу с боевого задания в Сирии - YouTube



You forgot to delete timecode dude.


----------



## SiCiSi

Zeratul said:


> Jew words lol.



His country wants Iran destabilized because they are afraid of them. They hired jihadis via NATO to do this. Those jihadis are getting killed like cockroaches now by us.

Now he is crying and doesnt know what to do except post angry internet comments. 

But we are having fun so thats what matters. Watch them run like rats.


----------



## Hussein

i don't think Israel is scared of Iran... seriously.
but they are upset our leaders are so obsessed about Israel. I understand their attitude about this. 
Still they didn't need to be so aggressive like some are in this forum too.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> They are. 15 km for Pantsyr and 25 km for Buk.



That IDAF Fighter is flying way above that range, high altitude and most likely on a reconnaissance mission. Besides, even if it was flying low, i doubt it if the SAAF crews are stupid enough to shoot down an IDAF Fighter. In a matter of hours, IDAF will level every Air Defense Brigade located in Syria. 

But with the arrival of Russian birds in Syrian Skies, especially the Government held territories, no longer can the IDAF operate with full impunity. In fact, i would argue the IDAF will steer clear of areas in which Russian Aircraft's are operating to avoid any mishaps.


----------



## C130

bdslph said:


> *Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria*
> 
> Read more: Jamming the Jihad: Russian Electronic Warfare Systems Spotted in Syria
> 
> *The state-of-the-art Russian electronic warfare system Krasukha-4 has reportedly been deployed in Syria.*
> 
> *Российские летчики вернулись на авиабазу с боевого задания в Сирии - YouTube*




Russia has a impressive EW capability 

Russia Unveils Top 5 Most Effective Electronic Warfare Systems | Interference Technology


----------



## ultron

foreign shia militia arrived in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

*Russian bombs dropping on moderate beheaders
*


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




notorious_eagle said:


> That IDAF Fighter is flying way above that range, high altitude and most likely on a reconnaissance mission. Besides, even if it was flying low, i doubt it if the SAAF crews are stupid enough to shoot down an IDAF Fighter. In a matter of hours, IDAF will level every Air Defense Brigade located in Syria.
> 
> But with the arrival of Russian birds in Syrian Skies, especially the Government held territories, no longer can the IDAF operate with full impunity. In fact, i would argue the IDAF will steer clear of areas in which Russian Aircraft's are operating to avoid any mishaps.


What is IDAF ?



500 said:


> First and third video does not even show the moment of strike. Just something burning.


Those are surveillance drone footage not the actual combat camera in the jets.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shooting down SAA jet in Damascus:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shooting down SAA jet in Damascus:




looks fake to me. like someone put something shiny on fishing line and dangled it a few feet from the camera


----------



## bdslph

Zeratul said:


> You forgot to delete timecode dude.



yeah your right i came to know now



C130 said:


> Russia has a impressive EW capability
> 
> Russia Unveils Top 5 Most Effective Electronic Warfare Systems | Interference Technology



yes before i didnot know much but last few years they have improved and got attention of everyone


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Those are surveillance drone footage not the actual combat camera in the jets.


My point is that these videos are absolutely pointless: just show something burning. Not how it was attacked not what it actually was.


----------



## C130

500 said:


> My point is that these videos are absolutely pointless: just show something burning. Not how it was attacked not what it actually was.





Russia sensors suck. i haven't seen a strike video that I have liked yet.

look at how clear and crisp this strike footage is.





they need some AN/ASQ-228 ATFLIR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia would go well with their Su-24 and Su-34s


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> My point is that these videos are absolutely pointless: just show something burning. Not how it was attacked not what it actually was.


Agreed its a bit pointless, they show the aftermath of the bombings.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> Russia sensors suck. i haven't seen a strike video that I have liked yet.
> 
> look at how clear and crisp this strike footage is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need some AN/ASQ-228 ATFLIR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia would go well with their Su-24 and Su-34s




They are mainly firing KAB-500S GPS guided bombs. GPS guided bombs are accurate and they can be used in any weather condition from stand off ranges.


----------



## Daneshmand

notorious_eagle said:


> But with the arrival of Russian birds in Syrian Skies, especially the Government held territories, no longer can the IDAF operate with full impunity. In fact, i would argue the IDAF will steer clear of areas in which Russian Aircraft's are operating to avoid any mishaps.



No more air support for Isis and alqaida by Israel. This is the bottom line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-30SM bombers armed with radar guided air to ground missiles for striking primitive jihadists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Daneshmand said:


> No more air support for Isis and alqaida by Israel. This is the bottom line.


I think there still will be some Israeli airstrikes on SAA in the future.


----------



## bdslph

it doesn't need like that as long as whatever russia has do the work 


C130 said:


> Russia sensors suck. i haven't seen a strike video that I have liked yet.
> 
> look at how clear and crisp this strike footage is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need some AN/ASQ-228 ATFLIR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia would go well with their Su-24 and Su-34s


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> They are mainly firing KAB-500S GPS guided bombs. GPS guided bombs are accurate and they can be used in any weather condition from stand off ranges.




not talking about targeting, but showing the explosion and damage in a proper sensor in HD


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> not talking about targeting, but showing the explosion and damage in a proper sensor in HD




killing isn't pretty


----------



## Rukarl

BREAKING NEWS
RUSSIAN AIR FORCE DESTROYS 20 ISIS TANKS, 3 ROCKET SYSTEMS IN HOMS PROVINCE – DEFENSE MINISTRY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia should just nuke Raqqah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

C130 said:


> look at how clear and crisp this strike footage is.



Because those footage were made during day light


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> RUSSIAN AIR FORCE DESTROYS 20 ISIS TANKS, 3 ROCKET SYSTEMS IN HOMS PROVINCE – DEFENSE MINISTRY


I thought 1st April was half year ago.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> I thought 1st April was half year ago.


You are involved in intelligence briefings or what ? I am sure Rus airforce knows more than a member on pakistani defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

artillery barrage on Lataminah







artillery barrage on Kafr Zita


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> I am sure Rus airforce knows more than a member on pakistani defence forum.


U are wrong:
Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 698



ultron said:


> artillery barrage on Lataminah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artillery barrage on Kafr Zita


Indiscriminate shelling of villages is a war crime plain and simple.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Indiscriminate shelling of villages is a war crime plain and simple.




where there are jihadists, there will be leveled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> U are wrong:
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 698
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate shelling of villages is a war crime plain and simple.


why its not the case when Israel Occupation Force does it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad says Bomb them Bomb them Bomb them Ha Ha Ha


----------



## ultron

Russian air force blows up jihadist headquarters in Aleppo province







Russian air force using air burst shape charge cluster bombs on jihadist positions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

500 said:


> U are wrong:
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 698
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate shelling of villages is a war crime plain and simple.




why its not the case when Israel Occupation Force does it ^^ ? Would be interesting to read your reply ?


----------



## ultron

BM-30 Smerchs deployed to Latakia province These can pound jihadists from up to 90 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Dear Americans and Europeans,

Stop supporting zombies. Join the coalition of Humanity.

Join Iran and Russia. They are ready to lead you.

Continuing to support the zombies is vile and futile.

No matter done for realpolitik or for "democracy" and "gay rights".

Give it up already.

Join the coalition of Humanity.

Give up supporting the zombies and their stinky ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

More than 150 ISIS jihadists killed by Republican Guard soldiers led by Zahreddine during failed offensive on Deir es Zor.


----------



## ultron

The primary bomb used in the aerial campaign is the KAB-500S GPS guided bomb. Not sure about the range but my guess is about 25 km similar to JDAM. Bombers can fire such missiles beyond the range of MANPADS. These drop vertically after they reach the designated GPS coordinates.







pro government rambo with rambo gun


----------



## Azeri440

ultron said:


> pro government rambo with rambo gun



Croatian made VHS rifle , where did Hezbollah get this ?


----------



## ultron

Azeri440 said:


> Croatian made VHS rifle , where did Hezbollah get this ?




My guess is he is from Iraq. Iraq uses this gun.

HS Produkt VHS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> The primary bomb used in the aerial campaign is the KAB-500S GPS guided bomb. Not sure about the range but my guess is about 25 km similar to JDAM. Bombers can fire such missiles beyond the range of MANPADS. These drop vertically after they reach the designated GPS coordinates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pro government rambo with rambo gun


Main bomb used in the aerial campaign is the OFAB-250-270. Evidence on the ground proves this. IIRC already 2 bombs were duds and there are plenty of other remnants to prove the majority of the bombs are dumb bombs and not guided.

24 Russian airstrikes in al Latminah alone, 6 against ISIS. Strong Russian navigational skills at work.

Meanwhile, a jet was shot down in Damascus. Pilot ejected. Video already posted earlier but I'll post again:





Russia also destroyed 2 ancient churches. Sure is a "holy war."


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile, a jet was shot down in Damascus.




No one cares. Syrian air force is getting 12 units of MiG-29M2 next year. These can do night bombing.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> No one cares. Syrian air force is getting 12 units of MiG-29M2 next year. These can do night bombing.


Oh yeah sure. Just like how Su-24M2s or Su-22M4s can use PGMs but they don't anyways.

Short report on Orphans, notice who they support:


----------



## bdslph

*Damascus Confident Syrian-Russian War on Terrorism to End in Victory*

Read more: Damascus Confident Syrian-Russian War on Terrorism to End in Victory

*Syria's Foreign Minister Walid Muallem said that Damascus is convinced that joint Russian-Syrian efforts against terrorism will be successful.*



LATTAKIA (Sputnik) – Damascus is convinced that joint Russian-Syrian efforts against terrorism will be successful, Syria's Foreign Minister Walid Muallem said Monday
"I have absolutely no doubt [in victory], and the reason is simple; Russia coordinates its actions with the Syrian army, which is the only force in Syria fighting terrorism," Muallem told Lebanese Al Mayadeen television.


Read more: Damascus Confident Syrian-Russian War on Terrorism to End in Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yeah sure. Just like how Su-24M2s or Su-22M4s can use PGMs but they don't anyways.




Syrian air force don't have satellite guided bombs.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Syrian air force don't have satellite guided bombs.


They have Kh 29s but they still don't use them now do they? Barely


----------



## UniverseWatcher

On Monday morning, the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) launched a full-scale assault on the provincial capital of the Deir Ezzor Governorate, attacking the Syrian Armed Forces’ frontline defenses at the Military Airport; the Al-Sina’a, Al-Haweeqa, and Al-‘Amal Districts; and the village of Al-Muri’iyah.

Unfortunately for the terrorist group, they were severely outmatched by the soldiers from the 137th Artillery Brigade of the 17th Reserve Division and the 104th Airborne Brigade of the Republican Guard.

Upon their initial assault at the Deir Ezzor Military Airport, ISIS sent two waves of fighters towards the contested army base (southern perimeter of the airport); however, the charging terrorists were overwhelmed by the fierce resistance from the Syrian Arab Army and the relentless aerial assault by the Russian Air Force.

The terrorist group’s frontlines were fractured by the Syrian Armed Forces and Russian Air Force; this resulted in the death of over 55 enemy combatants from ISIS, including their Tunisian field commander.

Meanwhile, at the Al-‘Amal (Workers) and Al-Sina’a (Industrial) Districts of Deir Ezzor City, ISIS made the mistake of attempting to push into these well-fortified areas; this attack was repelled by the Syrian Armed Forces, who reportedly killed 32 enemy combatants from the terrorist group before they made an eastbound retreat.


Perhaps the most impressive victory for the Syrian Armed Forces came at the contested district of Al-Haweeqa, where they were originally attacked by a large contingent of ISIS fighters at the northern flank.

ISIS stormed the Syrian Armed Forces’ defenses at the northern flank of Al-Haweeqa; however, once again, they found themselves under attack by the Russian Air Force, who relentlessly bombarded their reserve units, leaving over 20 terrorist dead in the process.

With ISIS’ frontlines crumbling, the Syrian Army’s 137th Brigade took advantage of this, capturing a half dozen building blocks and unearthing a 150 meter tunnel that belonged to the terrorist group inside the Al-Haweeqa District.

Undeterred by their high death toll and failed infiltration attempts, ISIS launched one last assault at the imperative village of Al-Muri’iyah, where they foolishly stormed the Syrian Armed Forces’ defenses in an open field; this resulted in the death of almost 40 terrorists.

According to a military source from the 104th Airborne Brigade, ISIS’ offensive was a disaster and ill-prepared for something of this magnitude in the Deir Ezzor Governorate.

Furthermore, the Russian Air Force played an integral role in this defeat, as they relentlessly pounded the terrorist group with numerous airstrikes.



finally isis is getting there azz handed to them.. good job SAA and Russian air force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

SiCiSi said:


> Fantastic work sending those jihadis to their god.
> 
> Notice the propaganda from the terrorists getting more and more hilarious in this forum. "Most of the rebels are college graduates and engineers!!" lol.
> 
> This is so enjoyable.



Which begs the question, if most rebels and refugees are doctors and engineers, than it seems like Assad was a pretty good leader. Where else in the world does a country have so many engineers and doctors?


----------



## ZerTes

ultron said:


> The primary bomb used in the aerial campaign is the KAB-500S GPS guided bomb. Not sure about the range but my guess is about 25 km similar to JDAM. Bombers can fire such missiles beyond the range of MANPADS. These drop vertically after they reach the designated GPS coordinates.


*GLONASS* guided bomb


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> The primary bomb used in the aerial campaign is the KAB-500S GPS guided bomb. Not sure about the range but my guess is about 25 km similar to JDAM. Bombers can fire such missiles beyond the range of MANPADS. These drop vertically after they reach the designated GPS coordinates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pro government rambo with rambo gun



he must be special force to carry that in hezbollah


----------



## 500

Ulla said:


> why its not the case when Israel Occupation Force does it ^^ ? Would be interesting to read your reply ?


I've answered many times. Israel does not shell indiscriminately populated areas. And the number of killed as result:

Russia (together with Iran in Syria):
1+ Million in Afghanistan
100 K in tiny Chechnya
200 K in Syria

Israel in same period:
1 K in first Intifada
3 K in second Intifada
5 K in Gaza wars


----------



## ultron

Kurds takes on Qaeda in Aleppo

Kurdish forces intensify anti-Qaeda attacks in Aleppo - ARA News


----------



## Rukarl

20 ISIS tanks destroyed by Russian airforce.


----------



## ultron

raise your hands if you want to see terminators versus jihadists







Russian bombers struck ISIS jihadists near Palmyra and Aleppo

Russian jets hit Islamic State targets in Palmyra, Aleppo - Yahoo News


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650432537593008130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> I've answered many times. Israel does not shell indiscriminately populated areas. And the number of killed as result:
> 
> Russia (together with Iran in Syria):
> 1+ Million in Afghanistan
> 100 K in tiny Chechnya
> 200 K in Syria
> 
> Israel in same period:
> 1 K in first Intifada
> 3 K in second Intifada
> 5 K in Gaza wars


 I just don't wanna reply to you but your numbers force me to do it....pls provide some reliable source...cuz the last time I was reading the news forget about killing the regular people in the operation, around 2k were kids killed by the israeli army...and till this very day the stone throwing kids are taken from the families...and the adults/elders are beaten...


----------



## Rukarl

CNN: Joint Russian and Syrian airstrikes hit ISIS targets in modern city of Palmyra, near ancient ruins - Syrian state media.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I've answered many times. Israel does not shell indiscriminately populated areas. And the number of killed as result:
> 
> Russia (together with Iran in Syria):
> 1+ Million in Afghanistan
> 100 K in tiny Chechnya
> 200 K in Syria
> 
> Israel in same period:
> 1 K in first Intifada
> 3 K in second Intifada
> 5 K in Gaza wars



Where are you getting these fake numbers, they are exaggerated and include casualties from both sides. Meanwhile Syrian war has been going on for 5 years, with larger landmass and dozens of millions population. Gaza which is tiniest strip of land in world, was bombed by Gaza for 34 days and 2,200 killed. Add that up over 5 years, 12*2200=26,400 *5= 132,000 dead from only one side of conflict. You definitely do shell indiscriminately, and Gaza has experienced war long before the recent Israeli assaults on it. West Bank population is small, and you killed thousands in a crack down against an uprising in a territory you occupy, it wasn't no war.

Here is example of your indiscriminate shelling in Gaza though:





Bombing ambulances:





Bombing in border cities(Which can't be filmed from close since Israel threatened to blow up journalists literally):





...........

I'm sure this isn't indiscriminate either, lol yeah right ....:





We only destroyed what seems to be about 27 complexes in this area of the neighborhood, but it was all discriminate and target based ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650432537593008130
> View attachment 262655



Well, when ISIS destroyed palmyra, that Saif al arab guy kept saying no big deal, 3d printers will fix it, so don't worry
IS destroys temple at Palmyra ruins in Syria | Page 2
Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

LOL they bombing places randomly. IMO they should simply concentrate on the Homs pocket first and recapture Rastan, Tabliseh


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> I just don't wanna reply to you but your numbers force me to do it....pls provide some reliable source...cuz the last time I was reading the news forget about killing the regular people in the operation, around 2k were kids killed by the israeli army...and till this very day the stone throwing kids are taken from the families...and the adults/elders are beaten...


I gave u names of conflicts. If you dont believe me, all you have to do is google that name u will get wikipedia article with casualties and sources.

Here for example on Afghanistan:

*Mujahideen:* 75,000–90,000 killed,
*Civilians (Afghan):* 850,000–1,500,000 killed


Noor Ahmad Khalidi, "Afghanistan: Demographic Consequences of War: 1978-87," _Central Asian Survey_, vol. 10, no. 3, pp. 101–126, 1991.
Marek Sliwinski, "Afghanistan: The Decimation of a People," _Orbis_ (Winter, 1989), p.39.
Second Intifada:

3,179[4][5][6]–3,354[3] Palestinians total:
- 2,739–3,168 Palestinians killed by Israelis security forces;***
- 34 Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians;
- 152–406 Palestinians killed by Palestinians;


"Breakdown of Fatalities: 27 September 2000 through 1 January 2005". International Institute for Counter-Terrorism. Archived from the original on July 3, 2007. Full report: Don Radlauer (September 29, 2002). "An Engineered Tragedy: Statistical Analysis of Casualties in the Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, September 2000 - September 2002". International Institute for Counter-Terrorism. Archived from the original on September 28, 2007.. Also at Don Radlauer. "An Engineered Tragedy: Statistical Analysis of Casualties in the Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, September 2000 - September 2002". EretzYisroel.Org. Retrieved 28 September 2014.
"Intifada toll 2000-2005". BBC News. February 8, 2005. Retrieved 10/11/2012. Check date values in: |access-date= (help)
"Field Update on Gaza from the Humanitarian Coordinator" (PDF). United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs. January 9, 2009. Retrieved September 28, 2014



Falcon29 said:


> Where are you getting these fake numbers, they are exaggerated and include casualties from both sides.


Numbers are fine. See above.



> Meanwhile Syrian war has been going on for 5 years, with larger landmass and dozens of millions population. Gaza which is tiniest strip of land in world, was bombed by Gaza for 34 days and 2,200 killed.


What are u babbling? Conflict here never stopped. For example Gaza rockets started firing 14 years ago in 2001 and never stopped since then (last roket from Gaza was 2 days ago). And if u talk about Protective Edge operation, it lasted 50 days not 34. You should go back to school with ur math.



> Here is example of your indiscriminate shelling in Gaza though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing ambulances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing in border cities(Which can't be filmed from close since Israel threatened to blow up journalists literally):


Ur description does not match videos. For example video shows some smoke near ambulance and u say ambulance attacked.

Assad is dropping barrels on towns which are distant from the frontline and there is no any activity. Just to punish people for not obeying him. Israel policy is simple: dont touch us and we wont touch u.

Thats why Assad kills in 4 years tenfolds more than Israel in 70 years.


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun Mi-24P attack helicopter in Latakia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651410332905308160


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Russian top gun Mi-24P attack helicopter in Latakia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651410332905308160


Did they get used ?


----------



## ultron

Rukarl said:


> Did they get used ?




Not yet. They provide close air support during upcoming ground offensive in northwest Latakia and Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Not yet. They provide close air support during upcoming ground offensive in northwest Latakia and Idlib.


Would be awesome


----------



## ultron

Russian air force terminates ISIS jihadists near Palmyra

Russian Warplanes Destroy ISIL HQ Near Palmyra, Up To 40 Militants Killed


a map of the situation, note that light green color in Idlib is not FSA it is mainly Ahrar as Sham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> Well, when ISIS destroyed palmyra, that Saif al arab guy kept saying no big deal, 3d printers will fix it, so don't worry
> IS destroys temple at Palmyra ruins in Syria | Page 2
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 610


Why is he banned again? Every time he says something he gets banned.


----------



## ultron

It's interesting to note that even though Assad place is only a quarter of Syria's land, two thirds of Syria's people live in Assad place. The reason is simple. Water. Water. Water. If we talk about man power, Assad army is by far the biggest.







SAA, NDF, Hezzy recaptured Tal Ahmar in Quneitra province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Video terrorists hiding military equipment near civilian targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

An unexploded rocket after strike on Atshan in Hama province. Looks like 300 mm BM-30 Smerch.







This is an unexploded one fired by Ukraine in Donbas region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Russian MoD claims its Raqqa:





In fact its Latamina in Hamma:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Russian MoD claims its Talbisah in Homs:





In fact its Jabl Akrad in Latakia:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Russian MoD claims its 13 km west from Jisr ash-Shughur:





In fact its 10 km south-south west from Jisr ash-Shughur (OK little mistake)
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Russian MoD claims its entrance of Maarat an-Nouman:





In fact its 20 km north-east to Maarat an-Nouman:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Again Russian MoD claims Raqqa:





In fact its Kabal el Noba in Latakia:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Of course none of areas which was hit belongs to ISIS, contrary to Russian MoD claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Russian MoD claims its Raqqa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Latamina in Hamma:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its Talbisah in Homs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Jabl Akrad in Latakia:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its 13 km west from Jisr ash-Shughur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its 10 km south-south west from Jisr ash-Shughur (OK little mistake)
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its entrance of Maarat an-Nouman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its 20 km north-east to Maarat an-Nouman:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Again Russian MoD claims Raqqa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Kabal el Noba in Latakia:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Of course none of areas which was hit belongs to ISIS, contrary to Russian MoD claims.


Who cares ? They are all terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Who cares ? They are all terrorists.


They dont even know what they are striking.

As for terrorists, biggest terrorist is Assad and his Ayatula friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> They dont even know what they are striking.



They know that they are bombing the moderate beheaders. Enough said.


500 said:


> As for terrorists, biggest terrorist is Assad and his Ayatula friends.


No one gives a crap about what a zionist like you has to say except a few arab terrorists.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> It's interesting to note that even though Assad place is only a quarter of Syria's land, two thirds of Syria's people live in Assad place.


Thats false.



> The reason is simple. Water. Water. Water.


Another fail. Assad does not control Euphrates - the main water source in Syria.



> If we talk about man power, Assad army is by far the biggest.


So he has biggest army, thousands tanks and jets but still losing. How its even possible?


>


Russia did not strike in Raqqa. Two claims are false as I showed above.


> SAA, NDF, Hezzy recaptured Tal Ahmar in Quneitra province


No, they did not. You claimed it already yesterday.



Rukarl said:


> They know that they are bombing the moderate beheaders. Enough said.


They are bombing civilians and empty areas mainly, just like Assad.



> No one gives a crap about what a zionist like you has to say except a few arab terrorists.


You do coz u r replying.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651455237987901444

How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow - Yahoo News


----------



## ultron

Rukarl said:


> Just love cockblocking some zionists from going on top of his arab sunni donkey




reported for racial slur


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Keep telling you that while your moderate beheaders get blown to million pieces.


They are doing it for 4 years but losing.



> Just love cockblocking some zionists from going on top of his arab sunni donkey


Only in ur wet dreams, meanwhile ur nation keeps sending billions to Arab beheaders, while most of the iranians are poor as church mice.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> They are doing it for 4 years but losing.


 The Russians joined a few days ago, wait for the reults 



500 said:


> Only in ur wet dreams, meanwhile ur nation keeps sending billions to Arab beheaders, while most of the iranians are poor as church mice.


I do not care about Mullahistan, don't you see the flag in my avatar ?


----------



## Tsilihin

Russians make amazing party in Syria with the f-terrorist
Just great ....


----------



## ultron

huge Russian airstrike on Anadan in Aleppo province













Russian air force Su-34 fired GPS guided bombs and destroyed a jihadist factory in Ghouta

Минобороны России (@mod_russia) | Twitter


Russian air force Il-20M ELINT plane hunting for jihadists. Once jihadists turn on their comm gears, bam!


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Which begs the question, if most rebels and refugees are doctors and engineers, than it seems like Assad was a pretty good leader. Where else in the world does a country have so many engineers and doctors?



Dr Hannibal Lecter begs to differ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> Why is he banned again? Every time he says something he gets banned.



I don't know but if I was an admin I would have banned him earlier. He uses a lot of personal attacks in his posts. He never chills down. It's like he is on a holy crusade sometimes.


----------



## Zeratul

500 said:


> They dont even know what they are striking.
> 
> As for terrorists, biggest terrorist is Assad and his Ayatula friends.


We bomb normal terrorists with normal bombs, for moderate terrorists we use moderate bombs (difference between moderate bombs and normal equal to difference between normal terrorists and moderate).
Also if you love isis so much why dont just join it? Too hard for internet jihadist?


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> They dont even know what they are striking.
> 
> As for terrorists, biggest terrorist is Assad and his Ayatula friends.



You have too much in common with Saudis and their danboys these days .


----------



## ultron

drone finds jihadists hiding in a mosque


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> I don't know but if I was an admin I would have banned him earlier. He uses a lot of personal attacks in his posts. He never chills down. It's like he is on a holy crusade sometimes.


But when it comes down to it he's just as passionate as some other members who never get or rarely get banned for posting inflammatory stuff, it's almost like the moderators are just waiting for any excuse to ban him. @ultron, for example, has never been banned to my recollection (and that's the way it should be) even though he posts inflammatory material pretty much everyday. Not to mention the Russian psychopaths on here who post freely..

Just something I've noticed.





NATO secretary general questions Russia's aims in Syria - CNNPolitics.com
\/ Excerpt \/

Russian involvement in the 4½-year-old Syrian civil war seems to be escalating, with NATO's secretary general confirming Tuesday a second incursion by Russian planes into Turkish airspace and saying Russian ground troops were in Syria as well.

"It's unacceptable, it's dangerous, and it's reckless behavior and it adds to the tensions," Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg told CNN about the incursions into Turkish airspace.

"We see the violation of the Turkish airspace becomes more important, more dangerous, because it happens in a context where we see more fighting, more Russian military presence in Syria."


----------



## ultron

Talbisah jihadists vow they will not kneel to European science and technology













Death from above. Russian air force Su-24M2 bombs jihadists.







a look at the Russian base in Latakia


----------



## UniverseWatcher

A new video reveals how ISIS fighters are trained. CNN's Brian Todd reports on how the group became a formidable force.


----------



## mahatir

People here need to understand something , for Russians anyone who is not White or Orthodox does not count as a human being especially if they are Sunni Muslims . This is why they Russians deny bombing Civilians in Syria as they do not count in the first place sunnis as humans. 

Russian history is filled with Genocide against various ethnic groups especially muslims of the Caucus such as circassians , chechens and many other groups that were wiped out in cold blood by the Russian nazis .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

mahatir said:


> People here need to understand something , for Russians anyone who is not White or Orthodox does not count as a human being especially if they are Sunni Muslims . This is why they Russians deny bombing Civilians in Syria as they do not count in the first place sunnis as humans.
> 
> Russian history is filled with Genocide against various ethnic groups especially muslims of the Caucus such as circassians , chechens and many other groups that were wiped out in cold blood by the Russian nazis .


Those who are jumping up and down have no clue about the Russian history. What they have done and haw they work.


----------



## mahatir

Aslan said:


> Those who are jumping up and down have no clue about the Russian history. What they have done and haw they work.



Actually I am happy that Russians are bombing Syria now , atleast the muslim world will eventually understand who are their true enemies . Speak to any caucasian muslim especially circassians and they will tell you about what Russia is all about . 

Remember Russians facilitated the genocide of Bosnian muslims in the 1990s and the worst part of all this is that they proudly celebrate such events .



Aslan said:


> Those who are jumping up and down have no clue about the Russian history. What they have done and haw they work.



Do not even waste your time speaking to a Russian extremist , Killing and terrorism runs in their blood , its part of their culture to kill and steal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> But when it comes down to it he's just as passionate as some other members who never get or rarely get banned for posting inflammatory stuff, it's almost like the moderators are just waiting for any excuse to ban him. @ultron, for example, has never been banned to my recollection (and that's the way it should be) even though he posts inflammatory material pretty much everyday. Not to mention the Russian psychopaths on here who post freely..
> 
> Just something I've noticed.



Ultron has been banned many times. He just keeps making new accounts.


----------



## Star Wars

Putin 'to send 150,000 soldiers to Syria to WIPE OUT evil Islamic State' | World | News | Daily Express

How credible is this ?


----------



## 500

This is how it works:

1. Drop 4 dumb bombs on empty field in Latakia forest.
2. Claim destruction of 20 ISIS tanks in Palmyra.
3. Watch Russia Stronk!!111 funboys getting orgasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

mahatir said:


> Actually I am happy that Russians are bombing Syria now , atleast the muslim world will eventually understand who are their true enemies . Speak to any caucasian muslim especially circassians and they will tell you about what Russia is all about .
> 
> Remember Russians facilitated the genocide of Bosnian muslims in the 1990s and the worst part of all this is that they proudly celebrate such events .
> 
> 
> 
> Do not even waste your time speaking to a Russian extremist , Killing and terrorism runs in their blood , its part of their culture to kill and steal .


I am just amused by the Iranians who are cheering si hard for the genocidal russians. 
The whole existence of these russians is based on stealing killing and pillaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian air force top gun annihilates insurgent headquarters in Aleppo







Russian air force top gun bombs insurgents in Dar Ta izzah in Aleppo povince


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651689443280187392

Assad army missiles, likely BM-30 Smerchs, striking insurgents in Kafr Zita in Hama province







Russian air force top gun bombs Kafr Zita in Hama province







Russian air force top gun bombs Kafr Nabl in Idlib province







Russian air force top gun bombs the Darat Azzah district in Aleppo city







Russian air force top gun bombs northern Hama province







Russian air force top gun bombs Lataminah in Idlib province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*ISIS in Syria using mosques as shelters, civilians as shields – Russian Defense Ministry *

Islamic State militants are hiding in mosques and using locals as human shields because they know that Russian jets would never target civilian areas, the Russian Defense Ministry revealed at two briefings on Tuesday.
*Trends*Russian anti-terror op in Syria
*READ MORE: Russian anti-terror operation in Syria LIVE UPDATES*

Islamic State (formerly ISIS/ISIL) forces are sheltering in mosques and trying to hide their vehicles around them, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Anatoly Antonov told reporters Tuesday, citing video evidence.

_“Knowing our careful, respectful attitude to mosques they understand that we would never - under any circumstances – carry out airstrikes against civilian facilities,”_ he said, following a meeting with Defense press attachés from several countries, with a US representative among them.

Later in the day, Igor Konashenkov, spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, also warned that terrorists may be preparing provocations such as bombing mosques to accuse the Russian Air Force of committing war crimes.

_"As this example clearly shows, ‘moderate rebels’ would not hide behind civilians as human shields or, moreover, concentrate armored vehicles under the arches of religious institutions. All of these actions can only be the calling card of terrorists,”_ the Ministry of Defense commented on the issued video.

Anatoly Antonov also emphasized that Russia uses data from space and air surveillance - not only information gathered from the Syrian Army.

_“We check the data a hundred times. Our decisions are well balanced, deliberate and calculated. We carry out airstrikes only if we are 100 percent sure that we are hitting the right target,”_ Antonov said.

He also expressed his regret about the media reaction to the Russian military operation in Syria as well as about the statements of US Secretary Defense Ashton Carter (about the necessity to resist Russian actions in Syria).

_“That is a real information war,”_ he remarked.

Antonov also revealed that the Russian Defense Ministry and the Pentagon are working on a document concerning coordination of air operations in Syria.

_“Unfortunately, the US is reducing our coordination only to its technical aspects – that is between our pilots during their missions,”_ Antonov said, adding that the General Staff in principle supports the agreement.

The Deputy Defense Minister believes that the potential of the Russian-US cooperation on Syria is much wider but said that Russia does not impose itself as a partner to solve the common problem.

He also said that on October 1, a video conference between the US and Russian defense ministries took place. A second one is planned for the next few days.

_“But it would be better if our colleagues came to us and we discussed all the problems eye to eye here, at the Defense Ministry headquarters,”_ Antonov added.

Russia would welcome a Turkish Defense Ministry delegation to avoid further misunderstandings during the Russian military operation in Syria, Antonov said, referring to the accidental intrusion of a Russian aircraft into Turkish airspace.

Moscow launched its military operation against ISIS and other terrorist groups at the request of the Syrian government on September 30 and has already targeted a number of the ISIS infrastructure units hitting command centers, ammunition depots and explosive production sites, among others.

If the US and the West in general are_ “serious”_ about fighting ISIS, they should unite with the world community to counter the threat, Daoud Khairallah, International Law professor at Georgetown University, told RT.

_“If Washington and the international community, any European country or any country in the world, if it is serious – they should be serious – about fighting terrorism … the entire world community should get together, should cooperate, should coordinate its efforts to achieve some results, some tangible results, effective results,”_ Khairallah said, adding that terrorism is a _“threat to every society in the world,”_ not just some particular nations.

_“Unfortunately, we see doubletalk. We see some countries, the US included, saying or declaring certain objectives and behaving in a way that don’t indicate that it is serious about fighting terrorism and achieving those results,”_ Khairallah added.

The professor stressed that while ISIS as a terror group can hardly be held accountable under international law, countries supporting jihadists must be revealed and punished.

_“ISIS would not be accountable, as such, it’s not an international entity. It is those countries that support, that facilitate the work of ISIS, that help the recruiting of ISIS, these countries should be held accountable. And a serious investigation about how ISIS is funded, how it is operating and who is facilitating its move between countries, especially with respect to foreign fighters for ISIS: this is where accountability for ISIS should lie and this is where the international community should be moving,”_ he said.


ISIS in Syria using mosques as shelters, civilians as shields – Russian Defense Ministry — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

mahatir said:


> People here need to understand something , for Russians anyone who is not White or Orthodox does not count as a human being especially if they are Sunni Muslims . This is why they Russians deny bombing Civilians in Syria as they do not count in the first place sunnis as humans.
> 
> Russian history is filled with Genocide against various ethnic groups especially muslims of the Caucus such as circassians , chechens and many other groups that were wiped out in cold blood by the Russian nazis .


high level of racism crap. congrats.


----------



## Rukarl

Video shows Russian warship launching missiles against ISIS 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## ultron

Russian air force top gun Mi-24PM attacking insurgents in Hama province







Assad army captured Morek Kafr Zita highway and advances on Kafr Zita


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651730677038231552

Assad army captured Latmeen in Hama province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651729660410220544


----------



## 500

Assad tanks are slaughtered today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> Assad tanks are slaughtered today:



the zionist jumping in joy over destruction of another islamic country..


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Assad tanks are slaughtered today:



Israeli propaganda and crying for their jihadi friends intensifies. 

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad tanks are slaughtered today:



Seriously, are you being paid for this? Not that you would tell the truth, but the fact that Israeli government pays people to spread propaganda on internet is real. You are doing it in a very organized way. An Israeli who has been defending Al-Qaeda terrorists for years, although it is strange on first sight, but given the nature of both, being 2 sides of the same coin, one should not be surprised.

Public diplomacy (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIS-TRANS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the zionist jumping in joy over destruction of another islamic country..


Islamic country? Are you serious?


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the zionist jumping in joy over destruction of another islamic country..


What a twisted logic.

When Supaboy publishes with joy indiscriminate bombings of Syrian *towns* u are fine with it.

But when I post attacks on Assad *tanks* on same page u cry "destruction of Islamic country"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Seriously, are you being paid for this? Not that you would tell the truth, but the fact that Israeli government pays people to spread propaganda on internet is real. You are doing it in a very organized way. An Israeli who has been defending Al-Qaeda terrorists for years, although it is strange on first sight, but given the nature of both, being 2 sides of the same coin, one should not be surprised.
> 
> Public diplomacy (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It's funny how ur rear is on fire over few tanks while ur own gov bends over backwards for Russians to come kill people so that ur dog can stay in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> What a twisted logic.
> 
> When Supaboy publishes with joy indiscriminate bombings of Syrian *towns* u are fine with it.



Everybody knows how "smart" superboy is... and how do you know im fine with it? do you see me defending assad or even posting in this thread?


Yet i see you posting about Syrias destruction with zeal ? Maybe coz you hate Syria coz it was a thorn for israel?


> But when I post attacks on Assad *tanks* on same page u cry "destruction of Islamic country"



You enjoy watching it dont you? I do hope the ISIS fuks come to israel and liberate you from your boredom... afterall i see you guys defending attacks on isis aswell? 

good bye mr zionazi.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> It's funny how ur rear is on fire over few tanks while ur own gov bends over backwards for Russians to come kill people so that ur dog can stay in power.



On fire? Not really, I don't give a damn about few tanks, they are nothing in the larger picture of this war. Do you realize how many terrorist and weapon depots have been obliterated in just few days? The fact that west and their stooges are crying over Russia bombing Al-Qaeda and similar groups (yeah, the same so called enemies in the big hoax called war on terror) is an eye-opener and it means Russia and Iran are on the right path.

And btw, we were helping Syria before Russians even thought about doing it, and no, they haven't killed any people. Western propaganda has already fooled enough people, no surprise here.

About bending backward, your dear brothers in west don't think like that:

How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow| Reuters


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> On fire? Not really, I don't give a damn about few tanks, they are nothing in the larger picture of this war. Do you realize how many terrorist and weapon depots have been obliterated in just few days? The fact that west and their stooges are crying over Russia bombing Al-Qaeda and similar groups (yeah, the same so called enemies in the big hoax called war on terror) is an eye-opener and it means Russia and Iran are on the right path.
> 
> And btw, we were helping Syria before Russians even thought about doing it, and no, they haven't killed any people. Western propaganda has already fooled enough people, no surprise here.
> 
> About bending backward, your dear brothers in west don't think like that:
> 
> How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow| Reuters


And I have a flying carpet u want to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ultron

Russian air force top gun bombed Masran in Idlib province







Russian air force top gun bombed Kafr Zita in Hama province







Assad army launches huge ground offensive in Idlib province and Hama province


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651680519978151937






Time and time again they prove they're not there to destroy Isis at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651680519978151937
> View attachment 263045
> 
> 
> Time and time again they prove they're not there to destroy Isis at all.



A random Twitter account posts a pic of smoke rising from a random place, calls it a strike by Russia and we should suddenly believe it.

Do you want me to post hundreds of Tweets saying all rebels are the same as ISIS here? Would that help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Everybody knows how "smart" superboy is... and how do you know im fine with it? do you see me defending assad or even posting in this thread?


Your outcry in favor of Assad tanks for example.



> Yet i see you posting about Syrias destruction with zeal ? Maybe coz you hate Syria coz it was a thorn for israel?


If u checked my messages I protest against indiscriminate shelling of Syrian towns and US policy which prolongs the war.



> You enjoy watching it dont you? I do hope the ISIS fuks come to israel and liberate you from your boredom... afterall i see you guys defending attacks on isis aswell?
> 
> good bye mr zionazi.


Rebels are the most effective anti-ISIS force in Syria. While Assad with thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets lost Sukna, Palmyra, Qaratayn towns to ISIS almost without resistance, rebels bravely repelled all ISIS attacks on Mare. And they did it despite being bombed by Assad (which acted as ISIS air force in Aleppo).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> Your outcry in favor of Assad tanks for example.



Do i? but you surely are happy to defend rebels n terrorists? And considering the fact that you are a israeli that more than enough to know why..



> If u checked my messages I protest against indiscriminate shelling of Syrian towns and US policy which prolongs the war.



Really ? you do? and somehow you defend bombing gaza strip ?


> Rebels are the most effective anti-ISIS force in Syria. While Assad with thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets lost Sukna, Palmyra, Qaratayn towns to ISIS almost without resistance, rebels bravely repelled all ISIS attacks on Mare. And they did it despite being bombed by Assad (which acted as ISIS air force in Aleppo).



Assad has ISIS,FSA and even israel to fight?


----------



## ultron

Assad army MLRS artillery deployed in northern Hama offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do i? but you surely are happy to defend rebels n terrorists? And considering the fact that you are a israeli that more than enough to know why..
> 
> 
> Really ? you do? and somehow you defend bombing gaza strip ?
> 
> 
> Assad has ISIS,FSA and even israel to fight?


I'm tired repeating myself. Already answered many times in this thread.

Here a post in favor of Assad tanks. As u can see, tank while on move has much lower chanced to be hit, even without anti-ATGM exercises. Both TOWs missed:


----------



## ultron

Assad and Putin use BM-30 Smerchs for the first time. 300 mm caliber. 90 km range. Northern Hama offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> I'm tired repeating myself. Already answered many times in this thread.
> 
> Here a post in favor of Assad tanks. As u can see, tank while on move has much lower chanced to be hit, even without anti-ATGM exercises. Both TOWs missed:



You are tired off defending terrorism against syria?


----------



## ultron

A Kalibr land attack cruise missile fired by the Russian navy flies over Iraqi Kurdistan on its way to kill insurgents in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

what the hell is up with Israel's support of the jihad in Syria, 90% of these guys are all Saudi funded hardened sharia freak certified terrorist scum jihadis, not different from al qaeda and isis and boko haram etc

nobody's fooling anyone with this doctors, lawyers and chemists bs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naifov

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are tired off defending terrorism against syria?



You yourself said that you are not posting in this thread even though there is a minimum of 100.000 Civilian deaths, destruction of Syrian towns, spread of ISIS and the downturn of the region because of the Butcher Al Assad. But somehow, an Israeli writing in PDF got your attention. All I have seen him write is only what is going on on the ground with proof of both Videos and Solid News and logical reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Geralt said:


> what the hell is up with Israel's support of the jihad in Syria, 90% of these guys are all Saudi funded hardened sharia freak certified terrorist scum jihadis, not different from al qaeda and isis and boko haram etc
> 
> nobody's fooling anyone with this doctors, lawyers and chemists bs




Israel does not support either side. Israel only wants to see Syrians kill each other and end up like Libya.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Naifov said:


> You yourself said that you are not posting in this thread even though there is a minimum of 100.000 Civilian deaths, destruction of Syrian towns, spread of ISIS and the downturn of the region because of the Butcher Al Assad. But somehow, an Israeli writing in PDF got your attention. All I have seen him write is only what is going on on the ground with proof of both Videos and Solid News and logical reasoning.



Only doesnt have to be a rocket scientist to see the israeli or indian hate for arabs n Pak ..


----------



## ultron

the terror of the skies comes to the deaths of insurgents


----------



## Serpentine

Interesting, they are allied with Nusra in too many battles, but curse Nusra behind their backs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651515894405971969


----------



## Styx

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only doesnt have to be a rocket scientist to see the israeli or indian hate for arabs n Pak ..


we are on opposite sides in this conflict, at least on this forum.  

officially India has no position, none of our business, but the Indian state maintains _normal _diplomatic relations with the official and legit government of Syria.

Israel are elbow deep in it, they fully support the rebels.

unofficially, as in any random Indian who might have an opinion on this.. nobody supports the rebels, they are terrorists who deserve to be put down as quickly as they can. 

but then we have a few, very few who like the idea of violent jihad too, but less than 20, or a very small no went to ISIS, less than 100 a year take to jihad in Kashmir.


----------



## ultron

Assad and Putin capture 3 towns in northern Hama offensive so far

Farsnews


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> the terror of the skies comes to the deaths of insurgents



I won't be surprised if start seeing MANPADS pop up more often.

FN-6s that is.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> I won't be surprised if start seeing MANPADS pop up more often.
> 
> FN-6s that is.




These things attack at night. Can't use MANPADS at night. Can't see. Also they can jam MANPADS and their Vikhr missile out range MANPADS.

9K121 Vikhr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> These things attack at night. Can't use MANPADS at night. Can't see. Also they can jam MANPADS and their Vikhr missile out range MANPADS.
> 
> 9K121 Vikhr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



if the Ka-52 i operates only at night then yeah pretty pointless, and as for jamming I like to see it put to the test in live combat.


but the Mi-24 can't jam FN-6, well it can shoot flares and hope for the best


----------



## Serpentine

Various sources (yet unconfirmed) say that SAA has captured Kafrnabudah in northern Hama:







Newly captured areas today by Peto Lucem:


----------



## Azeri440

ultron said:


> These things attack at night. Can't use MANPADS at night. Can't see. Also they can jam MANPADS and their Vikhr missile out range MANPADS.
> 
> 9K121 Vikhr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



can't see? even newer Russian Igla-S come with thermal sights.


----------



## Juhu

So far it seems SAA offensive failed. Heavy losses at Materials.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651802715513745409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> Russian MoD claims its Raqqa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Latamina in Hamma:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its Talbisah in Homs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Jabl Akrad in Latakia:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its 13 km west from Jisr ash-Shughur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its 10 km south-south west from Jisr ash-Shughur (OK little mistake)
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Russian MoD claims its entrance of Maarat an-Nouman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its 20 km north-east to Maarat an-Nouman:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Again Russian MoD claims Raqqa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact its Kabal el Noba in Latakia:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Of course none of areas which was hit belongs to ISIS, contrary to Russian MoD claims.





Looks like the Russkies are color blind.They can't diferentiate between the different shades of terrorist.


----------



## ultron

BM-30 Smerchs strike insurgents in northern Hama offensive







Assad and Putin captured Kafr Nabudah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Syrian terrorists have destroyed many Christian Churches, Mosques ,ancient cities,they kill innocent people ,and that action has produced huge hate on them and all of their supporters and creators.
We know who they are and now is payback time.
European people American ...and all reasonable people on the earth give support on this fight against terrorism ,on every form of his existence.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Kilo attack submarines are armed with Kalibr land attack cruise missiles. Lots of these coming for jihadists. 

3M-54 Klub - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Russian blessings in Syria have started to show, about 17 tanks have been destroyed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notorious_eagle

Juhu said:


> So far it seems SAA offensive failed. Heavy losses at Materials.



Looks like they captured about 70km which is not bad, but i agree they suffered heavy losses. I am sure the Russian Commanders would have been banging their heads when the SAA Armour rolled in. Classic amateur, that you move in heavy armour after aerial bombardments where the rebels had setup ATGM Kill Boxes. The Russians have a lot to teach the SAA, they have a long way to go. They need to alter their infantry and armour doctrine, the rebels will simply adapt when the SAA throws Armour and Bombs into the battle. 

On the other hand, looks like the Russian Artillery, jets and gunships were bang on target.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Captured T-72:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Russian blessings in Syria have started to show, about 17 tanks have been destroyed:*


What even is the point of tanks? Lol. Might as well save money with a Toyota truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651773631958241280

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Damascus and Tartous people overjoyed with Russian air and sea strikes on insurgents


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Interesting, they are allied with Nusra in too many battles, but curse Nusra behind their backs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651515894405971969


Seems like you don't understand rebels can't attack Nusra willy nilly. 3 front war is suicide.

SAA lost 23 tanks today (either destroyed or captured). Already made Baklava

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651866586291245056
Assad forces fleeing:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Looks like they captured about 70km which is not bad, but i agree they suffered heavy losses.


If they captured 70 km they would be deep inside Turkey. In fact there is ZERO evidence that they captured even 1 cm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> Seems like you don't understand rebels can't attack Nusra willy nilly. 3 front war is suicide.
> 
> SAA lost 23 tanks today (either destroyed or captured). Already made Baklava
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651866586291245056
> Assad forces fleeing:


Too many tanks in one day. I just adore these guys, they don't let's down. God bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> Looks like they captured about 70km which is not bad, but i agree they suffered heavy losses. I am sure the Russian Commanders would have been banging their heads when the SAA Armour rolled in. Classic amateur, that you move in heavy armour after aerial bombardments where the rebels had setup ATGM Kill Boxes. The Russians have a lot to teach the SAA, they have a long way to go. They need to alter their infantry and armour doctrine, the rebels will simply adapt when the SAA throws Armour and Bombs into the battle.
> 
> On the other hand, looks like the Russian Artillery, jets and gunships were bang on target.




Syrian lives, well, they are expendable for Russia. What is Russia's goal? Russian Arab Republic. Russia wants both sides to bleed and then when both sides run short on men, boom, Russia invades Syria and takes over the country. The biggest battles are ahead. The crusaders are coming! The crusaders are coming!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ultron said:


> Damascus and Tartous people overjoyed with Russian air and sea strikes on insurgents


How rude of you, you bad boy... Other Syrians also welcomed their airstrikes, they lit up 20-23 candles.. I mean tanks celebrating. Didn't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> How rude of you, you bad boy... Other Syrians also welcomed their airstrikes, they lit up 20-23 candles.. I mean tanks celebrating. Didn't they?


like your ISIS bros you celebrate any killing. your saudi master teached you well.


----------



## atatwolf

Looks like Russia entered Afghanistan 2.0 just like how the US wants to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> Looks like Russia entered Afghanistan 2.0 just like how the US wants to see it.




Russia won't have a single casualty this time. Technology has come a long way since Afghanistan. These days Russia can shoot GPS guided land attack cruise missiles from subs off the Syrian coast and level every Syrian city without a single casualty.

That's the way I like it.


----------



## 500

Russian pro-Putin journalist Dmitry Steshin reports from Syria:






1) All day was very heavy artillery barrage.
2) Jets bombed every 15 minutes.
3) *No results on the ground yet.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> Looks like Russia entered Afghanistan 2.0 just like how the US wants to see it.


i am not happy Russia is there
but it is clear by seeing the videos that US clearly help by information and giving weapons to rebels so Russians loose as many troops as possible

the fight against ISIS seems to be a fake one. they participate to destabilize the world.


----------



## atatwolf

ultron said:


> Russia won't have a single casualty this time. Technology has come a long way since Afghanistan. These days Russia can shoot GPS guided land attack cruise missiles from subs off the Syrian coast and level every Syrian city without a single casualty.


Do you know how expensive it is to wage war? What does Russia get in return? It is not only about causalities. The US wants Russia to be stuck in the swamp called Syria to drain the Federation economically. Soviet disintegration 2.0 but this time disintegration of the federation.



Hussein said:


> i am not happy Russia is there
> but it is clear by seeing the videos that US clearly help by information and giving weapons to rebels so Russians loose as many troops as possible
> 
> the fight against ISIS seems to be a fake one. they participate to destabilize the world.


Russia has no business in Syria. I think supporting a genocidal dictator that the majority of the Muslim world hates won't be a good move on the long-run. I mean Iran's image is already ruined everywhere they have nothing to loose but Russia's image was getting better and now they ruin their image again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> What does Russia get in return?




Orthodox conquest of Syria of course. The crusaders are coming! The crusaders are coming!

Christianity in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








atatwolf said:


> Soviet disintegration 2.0 but this time disintegration of the federation.




Not even close. USSR was 15 republics, each having its own president. Russia is 1 republic. Russia is a federation in name only. It is not a true federation.


----------



## Zeratul

atatwolf said:


> Do you know how expensive it is to wage war? What does Russia get in return? It is not only about causalities. The US wants Russia to be stuck in the swamp called Syria to drain the Federation economically. Soviet disintegration 2.0 but this time disintegration of the federation.
> 
> 
> Russia has no business in Syria. I think supporting a genocidal dictator that the majority of the Muslim world hates won't be a good move on the long-run. I mean Iran's image is already ruined everywhere but Russia's image was getting better and now they ruin their image again.


We have shitloads of old soviet ammo like bombs, rockets etc, its not eternal, it has expiration date. So instead of scrapping it we just bomb with everything that we have  almost for free and without any risk. Thats why some of bombs do not detonate. They are all pretty old.
p.s. everybody who dont support us is dictator, funny yeah?


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Syrian lives, well, they are expendable for Russia. What is Russia's goal? Russian Arab Republic. Russia wants both sides to bleed and then when both sides run short on men, boom, Russia invades Syria and takes over the country. The biggest battles are ahead. The crusaders are coming! The crusaders are coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

After the Russians were humiliated in Afghanistan they wont be stupid enough to have too many ground forces 

But with sanctions in place Russia cant lose too much money

A good way to screw the Russians at the moment is to make them crack under financial strain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia will not stop until Syria has a Christian president, just like Lebanon does.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Humaymim airbase in Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651859206350467073













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651859527642574848





^^ ridiculous lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Russia strikes vs Coalution strikes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

cute short fat Su-25 pilot


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Syrian lives, well, they are expendable for Russia. What is Russia's goal? Russian Arab Republic. Russia wants both sides to bleed and then when both sides run short on men, boom, Russia invades Syria and takes over the country. The biggest battles are ahead. The crusaders are coming! The crusaders are coming!






> 55 Saudi religious scholars signed a statement against the Russian intervention, first addressing the Russians as "Oh Russians, oh extremist people of the Cross", reminding them of the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan and addressing the Orthodox Russia as the heir of the Soviet Communists, accusing them of "supporting the Nusyari regime" and invading "Muslim Syria", accusing the leaders of the Russian Orthodox Church of declaring a "Crusade" and telling them they will meet the fate of the Soviet Union and suffer "a shameful defeat in the Levant" as what happened in Afghanistan. The statement also addressed "Our people in the Levant", telling able bodied and people who are able to contribute to join the "Jihad" instead of emigrating. The statement also called for all factions against the government in Syria to unite; the statement addressed "Arab and Muslim countries", telling them that there is a "real war against Sunnis and their countries and identity" at the hands of the "Western-Russian and Safavid and Nusayri alliance", calling for the termination of all relations with Iran and Russia with Muslim countries and to "protect the land and people of the Levant from the influence of the Persians and Russians"


----------



## ultron

@C130

Think they can beat terminators? They are coming!












insurgents try to hit a fast moving tank







Rook @2Rook14
‪#‎Syria‬: ‪#‎Hama‬: Reports of ‪#‎SAA‬/‪#‎NDF‬ have taken 4 towns west of ‪#‎Morek‬: Latmin, Lahaya, Mar'kabah & Khirbat Masasinah.

‪#‎Syria24‬

S.M.


----------



## C130

@ultron when are the Terminators coming?


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> If they captured 70 km they would be deep inside Turkey. In fact there is ZERO evidence that they captured even 1 cm.



They have posted a map where they pushed North of Hama and Idlib, it was on twitter along with pictures. Its not surprising, considering how the Russians were pounding rebel positions from the top and Russian Gunships were hugging the terrain and flying menacingly low. But overall, my assessment tells me that the rebels won this day and not the regime. 

I don't believe this gain was well worth it. SAA does not has the manpower to hold these towns and it looks like a tactical retreat by the Rebels. They knew that they couldn't possibly defend against such overwhelming firepower, they made the smart decision of causing immense damage to SAA Armour and than retreating. I am still at a loss at the level of incompetence of the SAA. Unless the Russians put an Officer at least on a company level, SAA will continue performing like this. 

Sir, what's your analysis? Why hasn't Assad initiated any reforms within the Army? Is the Army corrupt because it certainly seems that its Officers haven't learned sh** in the past 4 years. Their axis of advancement today was horribly miscalculated, Armour advancing without any Infantry. I can understand you making this mistake once, but for God sake 4 years in a row.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> @ultron when are the Terminators coming?




In a few years.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> In a few years.




rats will be exterminated by then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> They have posted a map where they pushed North of Hama and Idlib, it was on twitter along with pictures. Its not surprising, considering how the Russians were pounding rebel positions from the top and Russian Gunships were hugging the terrain and flying menacingly low. But overall, my assessment tells me that the rebels won this day and not the regime.
> 
> I don't believe this gain was well worth it. SAA does not has the manpower to hold these towns and it looks like a tactical retreat by the Rebels. They knew that they couldn't possibly defend against such overwhelming firepower, they made the smart decision of causing immense damage to SAA Armour and than retreating. I am still at a loss at the level of incompetence of the SAA. Unless the Russians put an Officer at least on a company level, SAA will continue performing like this.
> 
> Sir, what's your analysis? Why hasn't Assad initiated any reforms within the Army? Is the Army corrupt because it certainly seems that its Officers haven't learned sh** in the past 4 years. Their axis of advancement today was horribly miscalculated, Armour advancing without any Infantry. I can understand you making this mistake once, but for God sake 4 years in a row.




Arab armies are bad in general. Case in point. ISIS does well against Syrian and Iraqi armies, but it's crap against Kurds and don't dare to fight Iran. This is only the first day of the offensive. The offensive will not stop until insurgents are beaten. There will be a tomorrow, and the day after that, and so on. Eventually I think insurgents will lose because they cannot go up against superior European technology and fire power.


insurgent TOW ATGM misses tank


----------



## atatwolf

notorious_eagle said:


> They have posted a map where they pushed North of Hama and Idlib, it was on twitter along with pictures. Its not surprising, considering how the Russians were pounding rebel positions from the top and Russian Gunships were hugging the terrain and flying menacingly low. But overall, my assessment tells me that the rebels won this day and not the regime.
> 
> I don't believe this gain was well worth it. SAA does not has the manpower to hold these towns and it looks like a tactical retreat by the Rebels. They knew that they couldn't possibly defend against such overwhelming firepower, they made the smart decision of causing immense damage to SAA Armour and than retreating. I am still at a loss at the level of incompetence of the SAA. Unless the Russians put an Officer at least on a company level, SAA will continue performing like this.
> 
> Sir, what's your analysis? Why hasn't Assad initiated any reforms within the Army? Is the Army corrupt because it certainly seems that its Officers haven't learned sh** in the past 4 years. Their axis of advancement today was horribly miscalculated, Armour advancing without any Infantry. I can understand you making this mistake once, but for God sake 4 years in a row.


There is nothing called SAA right now. It has completely been infiltrated by Iranian advisors and Shia fighters from Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. These fighters have very low moral on the battle field because they don't want to be there. I read most of them were tricked to go to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> There is nothing called SAA right now. It has completely been infiltrated by Iranian advisors and Shia fighters from Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. These fighters have very low moral on the battle field because they don't want to be there. I read most of them were tricked to go to Syria.




Shia revere Ali, the most fearsome Muslim warrior ever. Shia are insanely good on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Seems like the main target of the Russian air force is civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Terrorist supporters should be banned from the thread period.


----------



## flamer84

Ahmed Jo said:


> Humaymim airbase in Syria
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651859206350467073
> View attachment 263077
> View attachment 263078
> View attachment 263079
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651859527642574848
> View attachment 263080
> 
> 
> ^^ ridiculous lol





LMFAO....Vodca in the afternoon in a military base....such a clichee


----------



## C130

http://splav.org/en/arms/smerch/m55k1.asp
why would you use AT smart bomblets against rats??


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> http://splav.org/en/arms/smerch/m55k1.asp
> why would you use AT smart bomblets against rats??




It's part of BM-30 Smerch. Control device.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> It's part of BM-30 Smerch. Control device.




no shit, but looks like they were duds or didn't find any tanks/armor vehicles to hit. which makes me say, why would they target rats when they have limited number of tanks in use.
9M55K5
9M55K5 would be more effective


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> no shit, but looks like they were duds or didn't find any tanks/armor vehicles to hit. which makes me say, why would they target rats when they have limited number of tanks in use.
> 9M55K5
> 9M55K5 would be more effective




Smerch


----------



## farag

The next 6 months is pretty predictable:
Russia bombs for a while and then SAA starts to take back the cities, probably not all of them.
On the other side:
The rebels will use propaganda like hitting russian planes and numorous tanks.


----------



## ultron

Syrian Arab Army units captured the towns of "Kafar Nabodea, al-Mogheer, Tal Orthman and Tal al-Shakher" in Hama northern countryside.

The battlefield in constantly changing; and, the Syrian Arab Army's units are still advancing.

الجيش العربي السوري يحرز مزيدا من التقدم على محور آخر في ريف حماه الشمالي، ويسيطر على بلدة كفرنبودة وقرية المغير شرق قلعة_المضيق، و تل_الصخر شمال شرق المغير، و تل_عثمان غرب بلدة كفرنبودة وعطشان في ريف حماه الشمالي، اثر اشتباكات عنيفة مع المجموعات المسلحة اسفرت عن وقوع عدد كبير من القتلى والجرحى وتدمير اليات للمسلحين.

Syrian Arab Army


Complete Battle Map of Syria: October 2015 Update


----------



## farag

UK said 80 percent of the attacks are not against ISIS.
US said 90 percent of the attacks are not against ISIS.
..
Looks like US and UK do not collaborate completely when it comes to information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## alarabi

More than 22 tanks were destroyed today by Syrian rebels and many other armored vehicles were destroyed too. Also, they captured 4 tanks.

It's just the beginning, I think in the next five days Syrian rebels will target Russian forces. Russians will learn it the hard way. IT'S NOT UKRAINE.


----------



## Madali

atatwolf said:


> There is nothing called SAA right now. It has completely been infiltrated by Iranian advisors and Shia fighters from Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. These fighters have very low moral on the battle field because they don't want to be there. I read most of them were tricked to go to Syria.



How tricked? Where they told they would go to Disney Land and then pretend that Assad was Mickey Mouse?


----------



## monitor

* ISIS publishs photos of Russian cruise missile that hit Tabqa city *













Obama man's 1.5 year campaign


----------



## Hindustani78

Islamic State kills three Assyrian Christian captives: activists| Reuters

Thu Oct 8, 2015 3:58am EDT
Islamic State militants have killed three Assyrian Christian captives who were among nearly 200 Christians abducted earlier this year in northeastern Syria, two human rights monitoring groups said on Thursday.

The three men were killed late last month but the news emerged this week when a video showing their deaths was released, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported.

The Assyrian Human Rights Network said the three men were among 187 Assyrians being held by Islamic State. Both organizations said they were killed two weeks ago on Eid al-Adha, an Islamic holiday.

Islamic State abducted the Assyrians in February during battles with the Syrian Kurdish YPG militia in northeastern Syria.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> They have posted a map where they pushed North of Hama and Idlib, it was on twitter along with pictures. Its not surprising, considering how the Russians were pounding rebel positions from the top and Russian Gunships were hugging the terrain and flying menacingly low. But overall, my assessment tells me that the rebels won this day and not the regime.


I can draw a map where Assad captured Antarctica. Today its clear that they failed to capture anything.



> I don't believe this gain was well worth it. SAA does not has the manpower to hold these towns and it looks like a tactical retreat by the Rebels. They knew that they couldn't possibly defend against such overwhelming firepower, they made the smart decision of causing immense damage to SAA Armour and than retreating. I am still at a loss at the level of incompetence of the SAA. Unless the Russians put an Officer at least on a company level, SAA will continue performing like this.


Yesterday "Putin's birthday" offensive was planned by Russian officers quite obviously. And it was one of the biggest failures. 



> Sir, what's your analysis? Why hasn't Assad initiated any reforms within the Army? Is the Army corrupt because it certainly seems that its Officers haven't learned sh** in the past 4 years. Their axis of advancement today was horribly miscalculated, Armour advancing without any Infantry. I can understand you making this mistake once, but for God sake 4 years in a row.


The main problem of Assad is quantity and morale of the personnel. Assad has hardly 120-150 K and nearly half of them are drafted Sunnis who would prefer to shot their Alawi commanders rather than rebels, drafted Christians also have very low morale. Even among Alawis and Druze most are drafted guys by force, whos families had not enough power and money to bribe the officials.

Rebels on the other hand are all volunteers with very high morale. After 4 years of war only real hard core guys remained with them.

No Russian officers can change it. Of course they still have the overwhelming advantage in firepower, they have air force, armor. Thats why we have kind of stalemate.

I personally expected offensive against encircled rebels in Talbisa - Rastan, where they dont have TOWs. Why they attacked Jabl Zavia - is beyond understanding.



monitor said:


> * ISIS publishs photos of Russian cruise missile that hit Tabqa city *


Its Kh-59 air to ground missile.



> Obama man's 1.5 year campaign


Thanks to Obamas air campaign Kurds increased their territory about *twice.*


----------



## Hindustani78

fighters from Ahrar al-Sham fire rockets toward the northwestern Shiite villages of Foua and Kfarya in Idlib, Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad and Putin captured a number of towns and villages. Red line was before offensive started.







Breaking: Syrian Army Launches Offensive in the Al-Ghaab Plains Under the Cover of Russian Airstrikes


watanisy ‏@watanisy

#SAA captured large parts of Al-Bahsa according to pro SAA source / Al Ghab Plain








here comes the pain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652085143050563585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Navy strikes on terrorist targets in Syria will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Assad and Putin captured a number of towns and villages. Red line was before offensive started.


This map is total crap just like all your previous messages on this offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

500 said:


> This map is total crap just like all your previous messages on this offensive.


Better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Zeratul said:


> Better?


Much better. Here a short clip dedicated to Putin's birthday offensive:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651874711073390592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

farag said:


> UK said 80 percent of the attacks are not against ISIS.
> US said 90 percent of the attacks are not against ISIS.
> ..
> Looks like US and UK do not collaborate completely when it comes to information


Well Russia is deconstructing all the lies they have been feeding the world thru the 2 cents media.



500 said:


> This map is total crap just like all your previous messages on this offensive.


The bear has marked his territory...and you can't play anymore...is that it...?


----------



## Conspirator



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> The bear has marked his territory...and you can't play anymore...is that it...?


Just for ur knowledge: since 2011 Assad lost 70% of his territory.


----------



## Styx

waiting for raqqa to be groznied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Mi-24 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

bringing the pain to jihadists








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652108155699228672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> bringing the pain to jihadists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652108155699228672



Stop overusing the term 'Jihadists', it causes unnecessary confusion and is incitement against Muslims(Even being agnostic I won't tolerate it). Nobody should use terms 'Jihadists' or 'Crusaders' to refer to either side. They are both human beings fighting over a country and religion doesn't play a role besides propaganda motivation of recruits. 

Anyways, seems like the helicopter support is helping and now there are offensives by pro-regime forces in Idlib and Hama/Latakia.


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun Mi-24PM attack helicopters kill jihadists in northern Hama


----------



## IR1907

Falcon29 said:


> Stop overusing the term 'Jihadists', it causes unnecessary confusion and is incitement against Muslims(Even being agnostic I won't tolerate it). Nobody should use terms 'Jihadists' or 'Crusaders' to refer to either side. They are both human beings fighting over a country and religion doesn't play a role besides propaganda motivation of recruits.
> 
> Anyways, seems like the helicopter support is helping and now there are offensives by pro-regime forces in Idlib and Hama/Latakia.



Jihad in the pure and honest form in Islam itself is good but the current jihad used nowadays is simply terrorist and need to be dealt with ASAP.


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Russia strikes vs Coalution strikes:


I though Russia was there to fight isis?
Seems like the fight against isis is a good propaganda tool to execute your own agenda in Syria without anyone saying anything against it.

For a moment i thought this might finaly be the end of isis because of the teenager hype of Russian fan boys here on board but it seems to be hot air like always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

xenon54 said:


> I though Russia was there to fight isis?
> Seems like the fight against isis is a good propaganda tool to execute your own agenda without anyone saying anything against it.
> 
> For a moment i thought this might finaly be the end of isis because of the teenager hype of Russian fan boys here on boear but it seems to be hot air like always.


Russian bomb will keep falling what you gonna do about it ?


----------



## ultron

xenon54 said:


> I though Russia was there to fight isis?
> Seems like the fight against isis is a good propaganda tool to execute your own agenda without anyone saying anything against it.
> 
> For a moment i thought this might finaly be the end of isis because of the teenager hype of Russian fan boys here on boear but it seems to be hot air like always.




The direction of advance is west to east. ISIS cannot be dealt with until Army of Conquest is destroyed in Idlib and Hama and Homs provinces.


Assad army advancing in northern Latakia, notice new armor, helmet, visors, camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

IR1907 said:


> Russian bomb will keep falling what you gonna do about it ?


Read my post again im not gonna do anything because i dont care enough to be bothered by Russian presence in Syria.


----------



## Falcon29

IR1907 said:


> Jihad in the pure and honest form in Islam itself is good but the current jihad used nowadays is simply terrorist and need to be dealt with ASAP.



Jihad has no meaning, at the time of your Prophet Jihad was basically recruiting call. In same way Christians used 'Crusade' term to get basically military draft. Nowadays 'Jihad' has so many meanings and like the term 'terrorism' it's used to slander ones political opponents. Every dictator that faces an uprising refers to his populace as 'Jihadists' to get moral and political support from the West while at same time his local media stations assert that his political opponents are allies of the West which seek to destroy the region. You guys cross all boundaries of hypocrisy it's not even funny anymore...so try to be more professional or else you're basically telling everyone that you have no respect for your religion and will use religion as a tool to demonize your enemies even when that endangers your own people. Man you guys aren't bright people at all.


----------



## ultron

Northern Latakia front. _"SAA troops advancing in 2 axis,captured Bahsa, Jubb alahmar, Kafr ajouz villages, clashes in Kafr dulbah at the moment."_







Russian top gun Mi-24PM attack helicopters CAS near Salma, Latakia province.







Assad army on the offensive







Russian air force bombing insurgent strategic targets

















Insurgent training camp in Idlib province demolished by Russian air force top gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain

be careful man. KSA is actively involved in Yamen war, Russia may support houthi via Iran with weapon and intel. I think Wise generals wil stay quiet in the present situation.


alarabi said:


> More than 22 tanks were destroyed today by Syrian rebels and many other armored vehicles were destroyed too. Also, they captured 4 tanks.
> 
> It's just the beginning, I think in the next five days Syrian rebels will target Russian forces. Russians will learn it the hard way. IT'S NOT UKRAINE.


----------



## ultron

insane Assad army SPG shooting insurgent building







Assad artillery pounding insurgents in northern Hama offensive


----------



## Mrc

They should try their available manpads on mi 24 and see what happens... to test the waters...
Firing aks is not a good idea


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Rain said:


> be careful man. KSA is actively involved in Yamen war, Russia may support houthi via Iran with weapon and intel. I think Wise generals wil stay quiet in the present situation.


I don't think Saudi Arabia will step in directly, actually it doesn't need to. Just increase the amounts of required weapon and let death take care of the scum.


----------



## United

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think Saudi Arabia will step in directly, actually it doesn't need to. Just increase the amounts of required weapon and let death take care of the scum.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652131179089391616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652150441543794688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

I do believe, a few Russian casualities will seriously ratch up pro war sentiment in Russia. Russians are a proud people. The more they get humiliated, the harder they bite. Germans were crushed by Russian offensive after Operation Barbarossa. A single Kilo attack submarine can flatten every insurgent building in Douma using Kalibr cruise missiles.


----------



## United

ultron said:


> I do believe, a few Russian casualities will seriously ratch up pro war sentiment in Russia. Russians are a proud people. The more they get humiliated, the harder they bite. Germans were crushed by Russian offensive after Operation Barbarossa. A single Kilo attack submarine can flatten every insurgent building in Douma using Kalibr cruise missiles.


Insurgents shoot down helicopter in Syria's Hama province: monitor| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

United said:


> Insurgents shoot down helicopter in Syria's Hama province: monitor| Reuters




Shoot down 1, we build 10. Let's see how many men you have. We have more man power than you ta ha

LOLs Allied forces versus insurgents is like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

when the Mi-24 is flying so low. how are they targeting?? is it just with their eyes or do they have a ccd/flir pod?


you would think flying high up with a targeting pod would be better.


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> Shoot down 1, we build 10. Let's see how many men you have. We have more man power than you ta ha
> 
> LOLs Allied forces versus insurgents is like



Well.

American allies are there to replenish and re-supply the cannibal zombies: Gulf Arabs 'stepping up' arms supplies to Syrian rebels - BBC News

The Takfiris have no shortage of manpower either. 

That is why, unless United States does not order its slaves to stop re-supplying the cannibal zombies, this war will go on for a very long time.


----------



## ultron

Daneshmand said:


> American allies are there to replenish and re-supply the cannibal zombies: Gulf Arabs 'stepping up' arms supplies to Syrian rebels - BBC News




Insurgent areas are under siege. Not a fly will get in or out. Their Gulf suppliers have no way of resupplying tee hee Russian air force top guns control the air space over Syria  Any convoy WILL be destroyed by air power. All arms and ammo depots WILL be destroyed by air power.

VIDEO: Russia strikes terrorists' command post, fuel depot & fortifications — RT News


Assad army new Russia supplied uniform, body armor, helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Just for ur knowledge: since 2011 Assad lost 70% of his territory.


The essential, he is still had 30% before the coming of the bear..tomorrow he will have 60 % and the rest by the end of the month of October...
Why don't you tell us and give us the number ISIS dishrags that are in your hospitals after the Russian Sambo..



Falcon29 said:


> Stop overusing the term 'Jihadists', it causes unnecessary confusion and is incitement against Muslims(Even being agnostic I won't tolerate it). Nobody should use terms 'Jihadists' or 'Crusaders' to refer to either side. They are both human beings fighting over a country and religion doesn't play a role besides propaganda motivation of recruits.
> 
> Anyways, seems like the helicopter support is helping and now there are offensives by pro-regime forces in Idlib and Hama/Latakia.


Since when you became a priest?


----------



## Gasoline

*


Russian cruise missiles intended for targets in Syria hit Iran instead*

Russian cruise missiles intended for targets in Syria hit Iran instead | Fox News


*U.S. officials say Russian missiles heading for Syria landed in Iran*

U.S.: Russian missiles heading for Syria landed in Iran - CNNPolitics.com


*Syria conflict: Russian cruise missiles 'crash in Iran'*


Syria conflict: Russian cruise missiles 'crash in Iran' | Middle East | News | The Independent







*Stupids *!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Dayum. New uniform.


----------



## Ceylal

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think Saudi Arabia will step in directly, actually it doesn't need to. Just increase the amounts of required weapon and let death take care of the* scum*.



Russia, the SAA are returning your lab rats first class...There is already a shortage of rasors in Syria and Iraki roads are paved with what left from beards...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

500 said:


> Just for ur knowledge: since 2011 Assad lost 70% of his territory.


I'm trying to guestimate just how long it will take the Russians + Syrian Army & allies to defeat ISIS + al-Nusra (not the other factions) in Syria. Just from my limited understanding of the distances, climate, and how the Russians and Syrian armies work: brutal and uncaring about civilian casualties, favoring mass bombardment over precision. Assuming ISIS will attempt to flee towards Iraq, I come up with two weeks to destroy Raqqa, 3-8 weeks to mop up elsewhere in Syria, depending on how many ground troops are available. What's your take on this?


----------



## ultron

Solomon2 said:


> I'm trying to guestimate just how long it will take the Russians + Syrian Army & allies to defeat ISIS + al-Nusra (not the other factions) in Syria. Just from my limited understanding of the distances, climate, and how the Russians and Syrian armies work: brutal and uncaring about civilian casualties, favoring mass bombardment over precision. Assuming ISIS will attempt to flee towards Iraq, I come up with two weeks to destroy Raqqa, 3-8 weeks to mop up elsewhere in Syria, depending on how many ground troops are available. What's your take on this?




It matters not to Russians. It is Syrians who die on the ground, on both sides. When the dust settles, Russians will move in and annex Syria as a Russian province.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Well.
> 
> American allies are there to replenish and re-supply the cannibal zombies: Gulf Arabs 'stepping up' arms supplies to Syrian rebels - BBC News
> 
> The Takfiris have no shortage of manpower either.
> 
> That is why, unless United States does not order its slaves to stop re-supplying the cannibal zombies,* this war will go on for a very long time*.


Not really, in four years, Bashar lost about 75% of Syria, lost tens of thousands of troops and lost big chunk of his military machines. It could take years for Syrians to defeat him but not longer than what has passed. With the previous and current rate of losses the Alawaite and Shiite militias suffer, they will perish. That's very helpful to rebuild healthy Syria in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> It matters not to Russians. It is Syrians who die on the ground, on both sides. When the dust settles, *Russians will move in and annex Syria as a Russian province*.


and you really believe in what you say? seriously?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> and you really believe in what you say? seriously?


He indeed represents Iranian and Syrian regimes' poor mentality. They and their supporters live in their own imaginary world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

W


Falcon29 said:


> Stop overusing the term 'Jihadists', it causes unnecessary confusion and is incitement against Muslims(Even being agnostic I won't tolerate it). Nobody should use terms 'Jihadists' or 'Crusaders' to refer to either side. They are both human beings fighting over a country and religion doesn't play a role besides propaganda motivation of recruits.
> 
> Anyways, seems like the helicopter support is helping and now there are offensives by pro-regime forces in Idlib and Hama/Latakia.


Well I respect the word jihad and that's why I never consider Isis and al-nosra terrorists as jihadist or human


----------



## ultron

Hussein said:


> and you really believe in what you say? seriously?




Look what Russia did to Crimea last year. Russia already has a base in Syria and they'll ratch up deployment. When the time is right, when both sides are bled dry, boom, that's when Russia will strike and annex Syria.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

2 helicopters shot down and 23 tanks destroyed in two days, hmmm...


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Correspondent: You have given Bashar Al-Assad two choices, either to leave office or to face military action, whose military action would it be?
> 
> KSA FM: You'll see..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not really, in four years, Bashar lost about 75% of Syria, lost tens of thousands of troops and lost big chunk of his military machines. It could take years for Syrians to defeat him but not longer than what has passed. With the previous and current rate of losses the Alawaite and Shiite militias suffer, they will perish. That's very helpful to rebuild healthy Syria in the future.




It's population that's important. Look at the population distribution. Assad has only 25% of the area, but this area is densely populated, 70% of the population. All the big cities are in Assad control, with the exception of Idlib and Raqqah. Plus, most population fled insurgent areas to government areas. Man power wise, Assad army is the biggest by far. Insurgents are not afraid to die, that makes them hard to fight. That's where Russian technology comes into play.


----------



## Solomon2

ultron said:


> It matters not to Russians. It is Syrians who die on the ground, on both sides. When the dust settles, Russians will move in and annex Syria as a Russian province.


Question is, should it matter to the world community or do war crimes/needless civilian casualties only apply to Western countries and Israel?

And yes, it's possible the Russians will declare Syria a Russian protectorate or some such. I don't doubt Putin has a strategic end in mind, even if he hasn't revealed it yet.


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> Look what Russia did to Crimea last year. Russia already has a base in Syria and they'll ratch up deployment. When the time is right, when both sides are bled dry, boom, that's when Russia will strike and annex Syria.


crimea is the land of russians so it is quite logic 
syria is not their lands
helping a dictator always, always will lead to a catastrophic situation. we can see the videos that Syrian army is acting stupid again and again. russia just helps assad to go on his stupid policy.
but sadly, i guess i am a minority thinking like this here in the forum, we should have all supported liberals and no islamist.


----------



## ultron

Hussein said:


> we can see the videos that Syrian army is acting stupid again and again




This is irrelevant. Russian missiles will bring insurgents to their knees. No one, no better how brave, will never be able to withstand European science, technology, firepower.


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> This is irrelevant. Russian missiles will bring insurgents to their knees. No one, no better how brave, will never be able to withstand European science, technology, firepower.


when thousands russians will die , their families in Russia will complain why they are there

that's why lot of Iranians even in sepah don't want come in Syria
they don't want to come in a land which they have nothing to do in it
sadly because of retard ultras in our country , we chosen the bad way to support Assad , when i am sure that if there was not this dictatorship of retards, we would have clearly let the rebels do their jobs 

since day zero Assad didn't have any respect to its people 
russians don't want respect the people of Syria 
they'll pay the price like i won't give a complain if an Iranian in Syria would die (and if i was a leader in Iran i would even not accept his body comes back to Iran)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Hussein said:


> when thousands russians will die , their families in Russia will complain why they are there




Russians will not die. Russians will use missiles to kill. And Syrians will not be able to fire back. As I said, Russians will not strike until both sides are bled dry.


----------



## Solomon2

Hussein said:


> ...we should have all supported liberals and no islamist.


Yup. But Obama ignored the demonstrations in Syria just like he did the ones in Iran and the French only provided enough aid to goad Assad into greater brutality. The liberals never received any military training or effective Western-mediated political leadership. It was a disaster comparable to 1956 Hungary, minus the strong hand of the Russians (until now), leaving a vacuum to be filled by competing Sunni and Shia militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

I told you Russia would not forsake the Christians of Syria. 

Christianity in Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Madali

Solomon2 said:


> Yup. But Obama ignored the demonstrations in Syria just like he did the ones in Iran and the French only provided enough aid to goad Assad into greater brutality. The liberals never received any military training or effective Western-mediated political leadership. It was a disaster comparable to 1956 Hungary, minus the strong hand of the Russians (until now), leaving a vacuum to be filled by competing Sunni and Shia militants.



Don't mention Iranian protests. The last thing any sane Iranian would need would be an American president trying to help us.

Americans helping is like cutting of someone's hand because it is itching or setting someone on fire to dry out spilled water


----------



## Solomon2

Madali said:


> Don't mention Iranian protests. The last thing any sane Iranian would need would be an American president trying to help us.


Certainly not _this_ president!

The pendulum has swung too far away from accountability and foreign policy direction should be more the province of Congress, as the Founders of the Constitution intended.



> Americans helping is like cutting of someone's hand because it is itching or setting someone on fire to dry out spilled water


No, because that invokes too much initiative on America's part. Obama is strictly a "lead from behind" kind of guy, out to provide a supporting role to others rather than fashion a policy of his own. He made that clear to Middle East leaders before he was even elected president, when he toured the area as a presidential candidate.


----------



## ultron

I reiterate. Russia's goal in Syria is to prop up the Christians of Syria. For Russia, this is a holy war. Iran and Iraq's goal in Syria is to prop up the Shia of Syria. For Iran and Iraq, this is a holy war.


----------



## anon45

So all propaganda aside, any progress in retaking territory by Assad from either FSA or ISIS? What's the state of it? I know Kurds have had success against ISIS.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Assad and Putin captured Kafr Nabudah


Kafr Nebudah today:






All Assad and Putin achieved is destroying it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> so it's ok to destroy gaza but it's not ok to bomb syian cities controlled by terrorists


How to be a selective Justice idiot:
be Nadhem of Ibelin.

In other news...ISIS is attacking Northern Aleppo, specifically Mare' (again) and the infantry school. Russian airstrikes hit the infantry school at the same time.
Not like they're co-operating or anything...

ISIS also hit Hreitan in Aleppo with a car bomb, killing 20 and injuring 30. All civilians.


----------



## ultron

Russian advisor directing Assad artillery at 4:22


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Dr.Thrax said:


> How to be a selective Justice idiot:
> be Nadhem of Ibelin.
> 
> In other news...ISIS is attacking Northern Aleppo, specifically Mare' (again) and the infantry school. Russian airstrikes hit the infantry school at the same time.
> Not like they're co-operating or anything...


ok according to you there is an alliance between russia and isis and russia gives them air support LMAO spoken like a true stupid wahabi terrorist


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652094648333246464
I think Russia gets in a big trouble ....Syrian rebels will not give up. Also, Saudi, Turkey, Qatar and other countries will not stop arming Syrian rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> so it's ok to destroy gaza but it's not ok to bomb syian cities controlled by terrorists


1) Supaboy claimed that Assad captured Kafr Nebuda.
2) I posted video which shows that Kafr Nebuda is in rebel hands only destroyed.

Why you spam off topic? BTW, thats not Gaza town, its Shujaiya outskirt. Also in the end of ur video at 1:09 u can clearly see a Hamas rocket which probably misfired.


----------



## ultron

alarabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652094648333246464
> I think Russia gets in a big trouble ....Syrian rebels will not give up. Also, Saudi, Turkey, Qatar and other countries will not stop arming Syrian rebels.




Neither will the Christian Shia Druze alliance. Bring it on! This is a holy war.


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

500 said:


> 1) Supaboy claimed that Assad captured Kafr Nebuda.
> 2) I posted video which shows that Kafr nebuda is in rebel hands only destroyed.
> 
> Why you spam off topic? BTW, thats not Gaza town, its Shujaiya outskirt. Also in the end of ur video at 1:09 u can clearly see a Hamas rocket which probably misfired.


sorry i thought u posted that to criticize assad bombing terrorist controlled cities
the point is that town/suburb is destroyed by israeli forces


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> ok according to you there is an alliance between russia and isis and russia gives them air support LMAO spoken like a true stupid wahabi terrorist


I never said Russia and ISIS are allied. But it's no coincidence that A: Russia is bombing rebels who are currently repelling an ISIS offensive and B: Russia is not bombing ISIS but the rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Dr.Thrax said:


> I never said Russia and ISIS are allied. But it's no coincidence that A: Russia is bombing rebels who are currently repelling an ISIS offensive and B: Russia is not bombing ISIS but the rebels.


it's all isis to russia all those cannibalist fsa al nusra ahrar sham who eats people's internal organs and behead and slay women and children they are all the same


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> it's all isis to russia all those cannibalist fsa al nusra ahrar sham who eats people's internal organs and behead and slay women and children they are all the same


1 instance of a rebel biting a chunk off a regime soldier's body.
Here's the backstory:
The dead soldier had video of himself raping a mother and her two daughters with his buddies on his phone.
The FSA soldier took out his heart and took a bite out of it (didn't actually eat it.)
Then the FSA high command *still* condemned his actions for being un-Islamic.

As for all your other claims, I have plenty of proof and have proved dozens of times on this forum in general that the rebels aren't terrorists. I don't have time to speak to yet another person about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1 instance of a rebel biting a chunk off a regime soldier's body.
> Here's the backstory:
> The dead soldier had video of himself raping a mother and her two daughters with his buddies on his phone.
> The FSA soldier took out his heart and took a bite out of it (didn't actually eat it.)
> Then the FSA high command *still* condemned his actions for being un-Islamic.
> 
> As for all your other claims, I have plenty of proof and have proved dozens of times on this forum in general that the rebels aren't terrorists. I don't have time to speak to yet another person about it


that's not true the dead soldier didn't rape any one let alone record it lol and there's about a dozen of other videos showing (moderate) opposition fighters practicing cannibalism...i'll would post them but the forum prohibits posting graphic images or videos


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> that's not true the dead soldier didn't rape any one let alone record it lol and there's about a dozen of other videos showing (moderate) opposition fighters practicing cannibalism...i'll would post them but the forum prohibits posting graphic images or videos


You can title them and not link them. But you obviously won't because those videos don't exist.
As for the story, it's not just a story, it's true. That's what happened. Believe it or don't, but the truth stands.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1 instance of a rebel biting a chunk off a regime soldier's body.
> Here's the backstory:
> The dead soldier had video of himself raping a mother and her two daughters with his buddies on his phone.
> The FSA soldier took out his heart and took a bite out of it (didn't actually eat it.)
> Then the FSA high command *still* condemned his actions for being un-Islamic.
> 
> As for all your other claims, I have plenty of proof and have proved dozens of times on this forum in general that the rebels aren't terrorists. I don't have time to speak to yet another person about it.


took a bite of it but did not eat ?


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Dr.Thrax said:


> You can title them and not link them. But you obviously won't because those videos don't exist.
> As for the story, it's not just a story, it's true. That's what happened. Believe it or don't, but the truth stands.


yeah right true...give me a proof ..the truth is that it 's a lame lie used to cover that crime as for the video you can just google fsa cannibalism


----------



## ultron

A new Alliance weapon used against insurgents. Likely Smerch anti personnel sub munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> took a bite of it but did not eat ?


You can take a bite out of anything and not eat it.


Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> yeah right true...give me a proof ..the truth is that it 's a lame lie used to cover that crime as for the video you can just google fsa cannibalism


I don't have to convince you. I don't care that you don't believe it, you're already going to adhere to your deluded world view, but at least I know I'm on the moral high ground


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't have to convince you. I don't care that you don't believe it, you're already going to adhere to your deluded world view, but at least I know I'm on the moral high ground


well that's because it isn't true evry one knows what ur moderate opp do to pows and civilians: countless massacres beheading dismembring cannibalism etc.....moral high ground??


----------



## ultron

Bombing during day. Bombing during night. Bombing never stops.







This night Russian aircraft carried out 22 sorties from the Hmeymim airbase. Su-34, Su-24M and Su-25 crews engaged 27 terrorist facilities on the territory of Syria : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation


----------



## SALMAN F

alarabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652094648333246464
> I think Russia gets in a big trouble ....Syrian rebels will not give up. Also, Saudi, Turkey, Qatar and other countries will not stop arming Syrian rebels.


So russia can support the shia and Yemenis to take back najran and jizan and give arms to the houthi


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> A new Alliance weapon used against insurgents. Likely Smerch anti personnel sub munitions.



Video title says cluster bombs. That's a pretty long span, not sure what kind of bombs being used but obviously shows no respect to civilians. They're definitely testing weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

After the dust settles Syria needs to change constitution again and allow Christians to run for president as reward for their gallantry 


Who are Alawites?

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/wor...at-does-that-mean-and-why-does-it-matter.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

This video says Russian bombing in Syria but it is actually Israeli bombing in Gaza:




......
Russian bombing in Hama:





..........

Very clear shots of Russian Helicopter firing multiple rounds(not sure what, flares?) in Hama:


----------



## SiCiSi

alarabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652094648333246464
> I think Russia gets in a big trouble ....Syrian rebels will not give up. Also, Saudi, Turkey, Qatar and other countries will not stop arming Syrian rebels.



Were actually counting on it. That way we will have an excuse to establish a bigger presence in Syria and use more powerful weaponry in wider airstrikes. 

So basically, they can support the rebels or not. We win either way.


----------



## anon45

Control map as of Oct. 5th







Government = blue
Rebels = Yellow
Isis/Nusra = Red
Kurds = Green
Stars are Russian airstrikes, please don't make the picture about the airstrikes, I just wanted to show relatively up to date control so it can be compared and contrasted to future maps of control.


----------



## Barmaley

Here you can find all actual information about Russia Air group operation and not only in Syria.
Operation in Syria : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652293643731103744Assad forces fire on Syrian refugees in camps at night (vid is in the tweet.)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652295101683789828
According to this video راجمة روسية تستهدف مخيما للنازحين في ريف ادلب بصواريخ محملة برؤوس عنقودية - YouTube it was the Russians who targeted the refugee camp near Idlib with cluster bombs killing some innocents and injuring many more (who will probably die later.)


----------



## manlion

Kurds regain 17 villages, kill more than 100 ISIS extremists northeast Syria - ARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Looks like the first success of Russians in Syria. ISIS made large advances this morning.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Looks like the first success of Russians in Syria. ISIS made large advances this morning.



Most of them were in rebel hands for 3 straight years, including the important infantry school.

ISIS advantage is that they can launch lightning fast attacks with few Toyotas and some suicide bombers, in the middle of the night, as they did last night, which took everyone, Sham Front and SAA by surprise. This has nothing to do with Russians. Americans have been bombing ISIS for more than a year and they only got stronger.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Most of them were in rebel hands for 3 straight years, including the important infantry school.
> 
> ISIS advantage is that they can launch lightning fast attacks with few Toyotas and some suicide bombers, in the middle of the night, as they did last night, which took everyone, Sham Front and SAA by surprise. This has nothing to do with Russians.


I said couple days ago that Russians act as ISIS air force. They bomb rebels and dont make a single confirmed strike vs. ISIS. rebels also had to sent reinforcement in Hama to stop a large Putin's birthday offensive.



> Americans have been bombing ISIS for more than a year and they only got stronger.


Americans are helping Kurds and they made HUGE gains in past year.

PS. Probably Iranian general believed in Russian propaganda that ISIS is fleeing and near collapse and thats why he is dead now.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I said couple days ago that Russians act as ISIS air force. They bomb rebels and dont make a single confirmed strike vs. ISIS. rebels also had to sent reinforcement in Hama to stop a large Putin's birthday offensive.



Sham Front has nothing to do with Hama, they are all stationed in Aleppo and didn't send anyone to Hama.



500 said:


> Americans are helping Kurds and they made HUGE gains in past year.



It's just barely more than a week that Russian strikes have started, don't rush yet, wait at least for 3 months and then you can judge whether IS is actually weakened or not.


----------



## anon45

500 said:


> Looks like the first success of Russians in Syria. ISIS made large advances this morning.




Read about that, a setback for the FSA.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Looks like the first success of Russians in Syria. ISIS made large advances this morning.



What is the difference whether some piece of territory is controlled by ISIS or Alqaeda?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Sham Front has nothing to do with Hama, they are all stationed in Aleppo and didn't send anyone to Hama.


Thats not true. 13th Division, Suqur al Jabal, Faylaq al Sham and other FSA groups which destroyed Assad offensive in Hama are also fighting in Aleppo.



> It's just barely more than a week that Russian strikes have started, don't rush yet, wait at least for 3 months and then you can judge whether IS is actually weakened or not.


So far we have:
* Lots of destruction and dead civilians.
* Epic fail for Assadist-Russian offensive in Hama.
* ISIS gains in Aleppo + dead IRGC general.



zzzz said:


> What is the difference whether some piece of territory is controlled by ISIS or Alqaeda?


I never heard "Alqaeda" slaughtering civilians like did ISIS with Sheitat or some other tribes. There was no any "Alqaeda" in captured by ISIS areas. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> I never heard "Alqaeda" slaughtering civilians like did ISIS with Sheitat or some other tribes.



Then you should educate yourself about that, wahhabi bot. Use google.



500 said:


> There was no any "Alqaeda" in captured by ISIS areas. Go troll somewhere else.



There was only Alqaeda in captured areas.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Then you should educate yourself about that, wahhabi bot. Use google.


You should search proofs for ur moronic claims.

Bring me one example of civilian massacre done by Nusra similar to Shaitat tribe massacre done by ISIS. In Syria only Assadists made similar to ISIS massacres (Houla, Banias).



> There was only Alqaeda in captured areas.


Thats lie. For start u can use Wikipedia map which shows Nusra locations:

Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> You should search proofs for ur moronic claims.
> 
> Bring me one example of civilian massacre done by Nusra similar to Shaitat tribe massacre done by ISIS. In Syria only Assadists made similar to ISIS massacres (Houla, Banias).



So Alqaeda now a good guys and should be supported against ISIS because they allegedly did not make exactly same massacre as ISIS did. Retarded Wahhabi bot, you have now outdone yourself 




500 said:


> Thats lie. For start u can use Wikipedia map which shows Nusra locations:
> 
> Template:Syrian Civil War detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Other terrorist groups are Nusra allies.


----------



## Barmaley

Fresh map


----------



## Zeratul

Falcon29 said:


> This video says Russian bombing in Syria but it is actually Israeli bombing in Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Russian bombing in Hama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Very clear shots of Russian Helicopter firing multiple rounds(not sure what, flares?) in Hama:


Yes this is flares for anti-air rockets.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> So Alqaeda now a good guys and should be supported against ISIS because they allegedly did not make exactly same massacre as ISIS did. Retarded Wahhabi bot, you have now outdone yourself


Well Nusra is much better than Iraqi Baath aka ISIS or Syrian Baath aka SAA.



> Other terrorist groups are Nusra allies.


So u admit u lied.


----------



## Madali

Why do some of you people act like there are 3 groups in Syria. You act like there is Syrian government, ISIS, and Rebels.

No, the way it is, its Syrian Government and a hundred other groups. They all need to be treated similarly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Well Nusra is much better than Iraqi Baath aka ISIS or Syrian Baath aka SAA.



Yep and much better than Israeli regime.



500 said:


> So u admit u lied.



Nope i admit that u lied and that Alqaeda allies work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Long story short, Russia hits ISIS, nusra front, and those who help them.
Now stop moaning like a little mouse,
Accept the balance of power and move on


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Yep and much better than Israeli regime.


Israel did not slaughter any civilians in Syria unlike ISIS and Assad.



> Nope i admit that u lied and that Alqaeda allies work together.


Working together does not turn you to someone else, moron. If USSR and USA were allies in WW2 that does not mean that USSR = USA.



Madali said:


> Why do some of you people act like there are 3 groups in Syria. You act like there is Syrian government, ISIS, and Rebels.
> 
> No, the way it is, its Syrian Government and a hundred other groups. They all need to be treated similarly.


There are 4 main fractions in Syria:

1) Rebels.
2) Kurds.
3) Syrian Baath scum aka SAA.
4) Iraqi Baath scum aka ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Israel did not slaughter any civilians in Syria unlike ISIS and Assad.



Retarded Wahhabi bot, i said Nusra better than Israeli regime, not ISIS 



500 said:


> Working together does not turn you to someone else, moron. If USSR and USA were allies in WW2 that does not mean that USSR = USA.



Working together means i can refer to all these groups using the one unifying name not that they are the same, retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Retarded Wahhabi bot, i said Nusra better than Israeli regime, not ISIS


Nusra did murder some civilians, although did not commit large scale massacres like Assadists or ISIS. Israel did not kill any civilians in Syria, only cured.



> Working together means i can refer to all these groups using the one unifying name not that they are the same, retard.


You made a claim that there was "only Alqaeda" in captured by ISIS areas. That was an obvious lie and u admitted that. Now get lost, clown.


----------



## ultron

Alliance general Hussein Hamdani of Iran was KIA in Aleppo offensive yesterday. Alliance captured Jabbul in Aleppo offensive.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> There are 4 main fractions in Syria:
> 
> 1) Rebels.
> 2) Kurds.
> 3) Syrian Baath scum aka SAA.
> 4) Iraqi Baath scum aka ISIS.



Separating "ISIS" from "Rebels" is done to make people like you feel comfortable supporting the idealology you claim to hate. I mean, it must be so hard for a Zionist or a redneck in USA or a racist European to suddenly come out and say "yes, we love the jihadists".

The only reason there are clashes between these groups is because everyone wants to be the king of the mountain.

At least be honest and transparent.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Nusra did murder some civilians, although did not commit large scale massacres like Assadists or ISIS. Israel did not kill any civilians in Syria, only cured.



Yep, Israel killed a lot more in other countries.



500 said:


> You made a claim that there was "only Alqaeda" in captured by ISIS areas. That was an obvious lie and u admitted that. Now get lost, clown.



Yep i made a claim and then you just admitted that i was right and u lied, retard.


----------



## Madali

All of you please keep referring to this link when you think there are two or three groups in Syria

Syrian Opposition Guide: October 7, 2015 | Institute for the Study of War


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Israel did not slaughter any civilians in Syria unlike ISIS and Assad.









Enough with your lies..



BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian General Hussien Hamdani bit the dust in Syria:*



RIP, he died as a men...with his pride intact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Russian artillery spotter flying over northern Latakia


----------



## bdslph

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranian General Hussien Hamdani bit the dust in Syria:*



fighting terrorist and he became martyrs 
its shows who cares more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 263446
> 
> Enough with your lies..


Show any of my lies of get lost.



Madali said:


> All of you please keep referring to this link when you think there are two or three groups in Syria
> 
> Syrian Opposition Guide: October 7, 2015 | Institute for the Study of War


No one claims there are 2 or 3 groups in Syria. There are 4 major fractions each of them consist of many groups.

For example Assadists consist of Socialist Baath with Pan-Arabic slogans: 






Nazi SSNP which dreams about Greater Syria from Egypt to Iran included 






Shia Islamists from Hezbollah who dream about Ayatulastan in Lebanon and Syria:






Iskanderun liberation Commies:






And many other different gangs and criminal elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652438725612449792

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652438725612449792




Only 500?


----------



## bsruzm

ultron said:


> Only 500?


Expect more from other's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

nightmare of insurgents AK-12

AK-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Only 500?


500 is a great number 

It took only 15 ATGMs to totally destroy Russian led super mega offensive on 7 Oct.


----------



## Zeratul

ultron said:


> Only 500?


missiles ≠ launchers


----------



## ultron

Nemesis of TOW, Arena active defense. TOW is fast, but light is faster 

Arena (countermeasure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Alliance Su-34 bomber bombing insurgent positions







more Alliance bombing by Russian air force


----------



## atatwolf

Syrian people need Manpads to defend against Russian and Iranian aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> Syrian people need Manpads to defend against Russian and Iranian aggression.




MANPADS are useless against cruise missiles and satellite guided bombs.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance Su-34 bomber bombing insurgent positions


My godness, super modern Su-34 with super new KAB-500S smart bombs is miserably missing huge static targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul

ultron said:


> MANPADS are useless against cruise missiles and satellite guided bombs.


USA and their puppets states (turkey too) one day will get punished for their international terrorism. Bombing independent country without UN resolution or request from offical goverment of this country its war crime. US and NATO did it dozens of time before, in iraq and yugoslavia for example. Their leaders aswell as soldiers should be condemned by international court, like hitler and his accomplices in nurnberg


----------



## xenon54 out

Zeratul said:


> USA and their puppets states (turkey too) one day will get punished for their international terrorism. Bombing independent country without UN resolution or request from offical goverment of this country its war crime. US and NATO did it dozens of time before, in iraq and yugoslavia for example. Their leaders aswell as soldiers should be condemned by international court, like hitler and his accomplices in nurnberg


That avatar, much irony, wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Zeratul said:


>


Natasha, who looks for a better life in Turkey disagrees.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


>


Nice fes but we dont wear those anymore, people in Turkey would look weird at you if you did so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul

xenon54 said:


> That avatar, much irony, wow.


Nice answer, oh wait it has 0 sense. If you cant say something about subject please keep your mouth closed.


----------



## xenon54 out

Zeratul said:


> Nice answer, oh wait it has 0 sense. If you cant say something about subject please keep your mouth closed.


I discussed this subject long before you paid trolls started to pop up recently so you better keep quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance TOS 1A thermobaric artillery deployed against insurgents























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652489382885257216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Zeratul said:


> Payed? Alright at least i get money. You get nothing but american black sausage inside your backyard.


Suicidal troll, look at my country flag, where i live the poorest earn more than a avarage Russian, take care of your 5 ruble you earned today.


----------



## bsruzm

Zeratul said:


> Payed? Alright at least i get money. You get nothing but american black sausage inside your backyard.


Russia is indeed a bear (  ), I can't say it is a smart animal but wild for sure


----------



## Zeratul

xenon54 said:


> Suicidal troll, look at my country flag, where i live the poorest earn more than a avarage Russian, take care of your 5 ruble you earned today.


Oh you one of those famous rapists/thiefs/bandits moved from allahu akbar country to europe. Enjoing being parasite? btw it will not last long, patriotic parties in europe like national front on rise now, so "people" like you be kicked off soon enough.


----------



## ultron

bsruzm said:


> Russia is indeed a bear (  ), I can't say it is a smart animal but wild for sure




Officially, Russia is a two headed eagle.

Double-headed eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bsruzm

ultron said:


> Officially, Russia is a two headed eagle.


Awww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Zeratul said:


> Oh you one of those famous rapists/thiefs/bandits moved from allahu akbar country to europe. Enjoing being parasite? btw it will not last long, patriotic parties in europe like national front on rise now, so "people" like you be kicked off soon enough.


Nah, im born here, educated here, working here and paying my taxes.

Btw: funny you would bash secular Turkey while your dictator basically just banned being gay in cooperation with the Russian Orthodox Church, talk about religious extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian advisors. Alliance Ghab plain offensive.







Alliance captured Al-Jaboul in Aleppo province en route to break Kweiris air base siege.


Alliance offensive on Kafr Nabodea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Compare super mega modern STRONK!!! Russian BEAR strikes: 






With sissy Australians:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

ultron said:


> Alliance TOS 1A thermobaric artillery deployed against insurgents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652489382885257216



niice, did the SAA already have these buratinos or are they part of the new Russian gear ?

this will rain hell on jihadis, they've lost a lot of armour, hope they're smart enough to use it from standoff distance, a hit on a rocked pod will spell disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


>


Nice cartoon. Now back to real life:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Apparently the Russians won't move to wipe out ISIS, at least not until they've destroyed Assad's domestic opposition:






*Islamic State claims gains in Aleppo province during chaotic fight*
BY THOMAS JOSCELYN | October 9, 2015 | tjoscelyn@gmail.com | @thomasjoscelyn




The Islamic State has issued a statement (seen above) claiming that is fighters have seized key several towns north of the city of Aleppo. In addition, the group’s propaganda arm has released a series of photos documenting its newly-gained territory. The photos can be seen below.

Abu Bakr al Baghdadi’s organization made few gains in the Aleppo province over the preceding months, as a complex multi-sided fight had prevented the “caliphate” from claiming any definitive victories. But Russia’s intervention has changed the balance of power, even if only temporarily.

It remains to be seen if the Islamic State’s surge in the province results in long-lasting territorial gains. However, the group is clearly taking advantage of the Russian-led bombing campaign in the short run. Russia has mainly focused on the insurgents opposed to both the Islamic State and the Assad regime.

“Greater than 90 percent of the strikes that we’ve seen them take to date have not been against [the Islamic State] or al Qaeda-affiliated terrorists,” State Department spokesman John Kirby said earlier this week. “They’ve been largely against opposition groups that want a better future for Syria and don’t want to see the Assad regime stay in power.”

On Oct. 7, a Free Syrian Army (FSA) brigade named Suqour al Jabal uploaded a video to YouTube documenting the effects of Russia’s targeting. Suqour al Jabal has reportedly received assistance from the CIA, including American-made TOW missiles. But along with other FSA units it was targeted early on in Russia’s aerial assault. Russia and the Assad regime aren’t the only ones opposed to Suqour al Jabal. The Islamic State is as well.

“Russian jets are bombing the depots of Suqour al Jabal in Aleppo while DAESH [a derogatory acronym used to describe the Islamic State] simultaneously targets the headquarters with car bombs,” a man in the Suqour al Jabal video says, according to a translation obtained by _The Long War Journal_. He points out that the group’s ammunition stores and multiple vehicles were destroyed by Russia’s bombs.

Suquor al Jabal’s commander, Hassan Haj Ali, also told Reuters that Russia’s bombs had destroyed its main weapons depots.

The fight for Aleppo province isn’t as simple as Russia and Assad versus American-backed rebels, however. Suqour al Jabal is one of more than two dozen rebel groups in the Fatah Halab (“Conquest of Aleppo”) alliance. The coalition excludes Al Nusrah Front, al Qaeda’s official branch in Syria, but does include Ahrar al Sham, which is closely allied with Al Nusrah and has its own links to al Qaeda.

In early July, Al Nusrah Front formed its own coalition in the Aleppo province. The alliance was named “Ansar al Sharia” (Defenders or Partisans of Sharia law), a brand that has been adopted by other al Qaeda groups in Yemen and North Africa. [See _LWJ_ report, Al Nusrah Front, allies form new coalition for battle in Aleppo.] Ansar al Sharia launched its own offensive in Aleppo in July, and had some early successes. It is not clear, however, how much ground Ansar al Sharia currently controls, especially after Russia’s intervention.

Both Fatah Halab and Ansar al Sharia have opposed the Islamic State’s expansion in Aleppo.

Further complicating matters, Kurdish forces are involved in the fight for Aleppo, repeatedly clashing with Al Nusrah and other insurgents. And Al Nusrah also recently engaged in skirmishes with at least one of Fatah Halab’s constituent organizations.

The Islamic State has repeatedly taken territory from other rebel groups. Indeed, the group’s push into Syria in 2013 was mainly at the expense of other forces fighting Assad’s regime. It is no surprise, therefore, that the Islamic State would seek to add ground to its “caliphate” now.

The photos below purportedly show areas north of the city of Aleppo that are currently under the Islamic State’s control. The photos also show an aircraft flying overhead and an image from the fighting.































_Thomas Joscelyn is a Senior Fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies and the Senior Editor for The Long War Journal._


----------



## Hindustani78

Iranian officials say a senior commander in the country's powerful Revolutionary Guard who was killed in Syria was a key figure in the fight against terrorism.

Lawmaker Ismail Kowsari, a member of the parliamentary committee on national security and foreign policy, told the semi-official Fars news agency that Gen. Hossein Hamedani played a significant role in coordination between the Syrian army and Iranian-backed volunteer forces.

He said the commander was on a "temporary" advisory mission to Syria.

Hamedani was killed by the Islamic State group on the outskirts of the Syrian city of Aleppo Thursday night, Iranian state media announced Friday.


----------



## terry5

Solomon2 said:


> Apparently the Russians won't move to wipe out ISIS, at least not until they've destroyed Assad's domestic opposition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Islamic State claims gains in Aleppo province during chaotic fight*
> BY THOMAS JOSCELYN | October 9, 2015 | tjoscelyn@gmail.com | @thomasjoscelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic State has issued a statement (seen above) claiming that is fighters have seized key several towns north of the city of Aleppo. In addition, the group’s propaganda arm has released a series of photos documenting its newly-gained territory. The photos can be seen below.
> 
> Abu Bakr al Baghdadi’s organization made few gains in the Aleppo province over the preceding months, as a complex multi-sided fight had prevented the “caliphate” from claiming any definitive victories. But Russia’s intervention has changed the balance of power, even if only temporarily.
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Islamic State’s surge in the province results in long-lasting territorial gains. However, the group is clearly taking advantage of the Russian-led bombing campaign in the short run. Russia has mainly focused on the insurgents opposed to both the Islamic State and the Assad regime.
> 
> “Greater than 90 percent of the strikes that we’ve seen them take to date have not been against [the Islamic State] or al Qaeda-affiliated terrorists,” State Department spokesman John Kirby said earlier this week. “They’ve been largely against opposition groups that want a better future for Syria and don’t want to see the Assad regime stay in power.”
> 
> On Oct. 7, a Free Syrian Army (FSA) brigade named Suqour al Jabal uploaded a video to YouTube documenting the effects of Russia’s targeting. Suqour al Jabal has reportedly received assistance from the CIA, including American-made TOW missiles. But along with other FSA units it was targeted early on in Russia’s aerial assault. Russia and the Assad regime aren’t the only ones opposed to Suqour al Jabal. The Islamic State is as well.
> 
> “Russian jets are bombing the depots of Suqour al Jabal in Aleppo while DAESH [a derogatory acronym used to describe the Islamic State] simultaneously targets the headquarters with car bombs,” a man in the Suqour al Jabal video says, according to a translation obtained by _The Long War Journal_. He points out that the group’s ammunition stores and multiple vehicles were destroyed by Russia’s bombs.
> 
> Suquor al Jabal’s commander, Hassan Haj Ali, also told Reuters that Russia’s bombs had destroyed its main weapons depots.
> 
> The fight for Aleppo province isn’t as simple as Russia and Assad versus American-backed rebels, however. Suqour al Jabal is one of more than two dozen rebel groups in the Fatah Halab (“Conquest of Aleppo”) alliance. The coalition excludes Al Nusrah Front, al Qaeda’s official branch in Syria, but does include Ahrar al Sham, which is closely allied with Al Nusrah and has its own links to al Qaeda.
> 
> In early July, Al Nusrah Front formed its own coalition in the Aleppo province. The alliance was named “Ansar al Sharia” (Defenders or Partisans of Sharia law), a brand that has been adopted by other al Qaeda groups in Yemen and North Africa. [See _LWJ_ report, Al Nusrah Front, allies form new coalition for battle in Aleppo.] Ansar al Sharia launched its own offensive in Aleppo in July, and had some early successes. It is not clear, however, how much ground Ansar al Sharia currently controls, especially after Russia’s intervention.
> 
> Both Fatah Halab and Ansar al Sharia have opposed the Islamic State’s expansion in Aleppo.
> 
> Further complicating matters, Kurdish forces are involved in the fight for Aleppo, repeatedly clashing with Al Nusrah and other insurgents. And Al Nusrah also recently engaged in skirmishes with at least one of Fatah Halab’s constituent organizations.
> 
> The Islamic State has repeatedly taken territory from other rebel groups. Indeed, the group’s push into Syria in 2013 was mainly at the expense of other forces fighting Assad’s regime. It is no surprise, therefore, that the Islamic State would seek to add ground to its “caliphate” now.
> 
> The photos below purportedly show areas north of the city of Aleppo that are currently under the Islamic State’s control. The photos also show an aircraft flying overhead and an image from the fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thomas Joscelyn is a Senior Fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies and the Senior Editor for The Long War Journal._



Seems the Russians are Isis's air force & helping them expand .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx

500 said:


> Nice cartoon. Now back to real life:


fog of war, man.. all war is ugly, you of all people should know that.

but, I'm pro Israel too, won't say more.

your earlier comparison of Ruskie vs Aussie hornet strikes is interesting, in their defence, it should be noted that the Russian strikes are being captured by drones loitering the area, not the strike aircraft's pods themselves, maybe they were going for the 3rd room to the left of that complex and just outside the courtyard of the other facility. 

HVT jihadi commanders, super precision strikes.


----------



## flamer84

Russia is actually helping ISIS as the latter is expanding while the Russkies bomb other groups.Good job retards !


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Suicidal troll, look at my country flag, where i live the poorest earn more than a avarage Russian, take care of your 5 ruble you earned today.


you're Turk or Swiss?
if you're Swiss then act as a Swiss . not like a retard Erdogan fan boy.


----------



## Hussein

flamer84 said:


> Russia is actually helping ISIS as the latter is expanding while the Russkies bomb other groups.Good job retards !


and why Turks and Americans let it happen? they have no choice?
can you explain me?
can you explain me why they can move that way without any action from anyone there ? 
strange no?


----------



## IR1907

Russian pilots showing some skills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Geralt said:


> your earlier comparison of Ruskie vs Aussie hornet strikes is interesting, in their defence, it should be noted that the Russian strikes are being captured by drones loitering the area, not the strike aircraft's pods themselves, maybe they were going for the 3rd room to the left of that complex and just outside the courtyard of the other facility.


No Russian strikes in that video were captured by the strike aircraft pods themselves. You can clearly see that at 0:32-:045.

First he was targeting at building itself so bomb missed and fell right to it. Them he moved target to the left and then he managed to hit the building. Thus bomb fell some 30 meters right to the target cross:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

flamer84 said:


> Russia is actually helping ISIS as the latter is expanding while the Russkies bomb other groups.Good job retards !




this actually isn't a bad outcome.


----------



## F-22Raptor

500 said:


> No Russian strikes in that video were captured by the strike aircraft pods themselves. You can clearly see that at 0:32-:045.
> 
> First he was targeting at building itself so bomb missed and fell right to it. Them he moved target to the left and then he managed to hit the building. Thus bomb fell some 30 meters right to the target cross:



I'm surprised the Russians are releasing the videos. That's terrible accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

500 said:


> No Russian strikes in that video were captured by the strike aircraft pods themselves. You can clearly see that at 0:32-:045.
> 
> First he was targeting at building itself so bomb missed and fell right to it. Them he moved target to the left and then he managed to hit the building. Thus bomb fell some 30 meters right to the target cross:


not convinced

but even so, they're still hitting them hard.

the legit opposition, if there is any, should disarm and come to the table for talks.


----------



## atatwolf

People were acting childish when I said Russia was going to act as the air force of ISIS to kill Syrian people and some PDFers thought I was kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

HQ of 13th FSA (CIA-troops) division being destroyed by Russian air strikes. Rats run away in fear of another strike. Very funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Chinese military vehicles 'BAW Yongshi' arrive in Syria



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## haman10

Barmaley said:


> HQ of 13th FSA (CIA-troops) division being destroyed by Russian air strikes. Rats run away in fear of another strike. Very funny.


Nice job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

i wonder ,how will wounded terrorist come on time for healing in to Israeli hospitals ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

IR1907 said:


> Russian pilots showing some skills




Nice flying but dont have much room to maneuver if chased by a manpad


----------



## notorious_eagle

IR1907 said:


> Russian pilots showing some skills



Now that is what you call Fantastic Flying. That is some skill by the pilot, flying low and simultaneously engaging the enemy. That requires balls of steel as the opposition is known to have MANPAD's and AA Guns. But ah well, one will be a fool to expect anything less as the Russians are thorough professionals.

Just look at the difference a professional pilot can make while operating a machine. The Syrian Air Force also possesses Hinds, but compare how they operate and manoeuvre their birds compared to how the Russian pilots just did.



Mrc said:


> Nice flying but dont have much room to maneuver if chased by a manpad



That's the entire purpose, both were flying in a pair to back each other and simultaneously engaging the enemy on the ground not giving him a chance to fire back at you. Also, i am quite sure they must have on board jammers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Baksa

Russian Aircraft Help Syrian Army Liberate Town Near Latakia


----------



## Inception-06

notorious_eagle said:


> Now that is what you call Fantastic Flying. That is some skill by the pilot, flying low and simultaneously engaging the enemy. That requires balls of steel as the opposition is known to have MANPAD's and AA Guns. But ah well, one will be a fool to expect anything less as the Russians are thorough professionals.
> 
> Just look at the difference a professional pilot can make while operating a machine. The Syrian Air Force also possesses Hinds, but compare how they operate and manoeuvre their birds compared to how the Russian pilots just did.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire purpose, both were flying in a pair to back each other and simultaneously engaging the enemy on the ground not giving him a chance to fire back at you. Also, i am quite sure they must have on board jammers.




A selam, Russian Hinds are wel armoured and equipped with FLARES, cant be compared with Hinds from the 1980s, the Russian Hinds are well upgraded for this warfare !


----------



## ultron

look at this roundabout: Russia mainland, Caspian Sea, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Mediterranean Sea, Black Sea, Crimea ho la


Russia will not end air and sea operation as long as Alliance ground forces are on the offensive against insurgents.

Russian Operations in Syria to Continue During Syrian Army's Offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> look at this roundabout: Russia mainland, Caspian Sea, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Mediterranean Sea, Black Sea, Crimea ho la
> 
> Russia will not end air and sea operation as long as Alliance ground forces is on the offensive against insurgents.
> 
> Russian Operations in Syria to Continue During Syrian Army's Offensive




Hey what is the actuell situation on the ground, I mean do the Russian also deliver ground Hardware like Tanks etc. I hope so, keep on posting the news here, I like to read that stuff !

regards !

Hail Russia !


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power providing air support to Alliance ground forces


----------



## Mrc

notorious_eagle said:


> Now that is what you call Fantastic Flying. That is some skill by the pilot, flying low and simultaneously engaging the enemy. That requires balls of steel as the opposition is known to have MANPAD's and AA Guns. But ah well, one will be a fool to expect anything less as the Russians are thorough professionals.
> 
> Just look at the difference a professional pilot can make while operating a machine. The Syrian Air Force also possesses Hinds, but compare how they operate and manoeuvre their birds compared to how the Russian pilots just did.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire purpose, both were flying in a pair to back each other and simultaneously engaging the enemy on the ground not giving him a chance to fire back at you. Also, i am quite sure they must have on board jammers.




Jammers are use less against heat seekers...
But they are using flares...
Very professional flying...
So far no body has fired a heat seeker at them though....

Guy who was filming was in right position to engage them


----------



## ultron

Tsilihin said:


> i wonder ,how will wounded terrorist come on time for healing in to Israeli hospitals ?




None. Their roads are blocked and they'll bleed to death.


intense Alliance bombardment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Tsilihin said:


> i wonder ,how will wounded terrorist come on time for healing in to Israeli hospitals ?


russia plans don't fly near qunatra and the golan hights. They know what will happend...
we are not pleasant like turky


----------



## ultron

Adir-M said:


> russia plans don't fly near qunatra and the golan hights. The know what will happend...
> we are not pleasant like turky




A large portion of Ukrainian soldiers died of wounds even though they were very close to hospitals and were wearing American body armor. There is quite a distance between northern Syria and Israel. Takes hours to get there even if not attacked on the way. The chance of saving wounded insurgents who have no body armor like Ukrainian soldiers have is very slim. Artillery these days will tear limb from limb that's how scary.


----------



## Adir-M

ultron said:


> A large portion of Ukrainian soldiers died of wounds when they w.ere very close to hospitals. There is quite a distance between northern Syria and Israel. Takes hours to get there even if not attacked on the way. The chance of saving wounded insurgents who have no body armor like Ukrainian soldiers have is very slim. Artillery these days will tear limb from limb that's how scary.


We don't care who russia bomb i eat my popcorn and pray that both side will win. just dont involve us


----------



## ultron

Adir-M said:


> We don't care who you bomb i eat my popcorn and pray that both side will win. just dont involve us




No one cares about Israel. Russia is the world's biggest and most powerful country. Israel is tiny, just bigger than Lebanon.

Don't forget. Hebrew and Arabic are both Semitic languages. Russian and Iranian Persian and Kurdish are Indo European languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

ultron said:


> No one cares about Israel. Russia is the world's biggest and most powerful country. Israel is tiny, just bigger than Lebanon.


maybe a littel but we are a nucler power country with very strong army.
russian pilots learned in hard way not to f with us in 1967 1973 1981
and now russia is 8 or 11 economy in the world usa is the most powerfull country in the world not russia


----------



## ultron

Adir-M said:


> maybe a littel but we are a nucler power country with very strong army.
> russian pilots learned in hard way not to f with us in 1967 1973 1981




Israel has no nukes. Israel can't even make aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

ultron said:


> Israel has no nukes. Israel can't even make aircraft.


ok idiot.
60 present of drons market belong to israel, When russia will have a decent dron talk.
Even india buy -israeli made weponry and refuse to russia junk
Operation Rimon 20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Magnificent Russian army. بدك تتأكد كيف نزلت الصواريخ الروسية في ايران ؟ شاهد معنا! - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Adir-M said:


> maybe a littel but we are a nucler power country with very strong army.
> russian pilots learned in hard way not to f with us in 1967 1973 1981
> and now russia is 8 or 11 economy in the world usa is the most powerfull country in the world not russia



What are you on about bro? Russia will be the 16th largest economy in the world this year, and the most shocking fact is that at the rate their economy is contracting, even Israel(a country of 4 million) might overtake them in less than 3-4 years from now. Turkey and Indonesia are just behind Russia by a few billion dollars as of IMF 2015 figures, lets wait and see by the beginning of next year don't be surprised Turkey overtakes them as early as next year. Seems they are heading for a soviet style collapse with another Afghanistan 2.0 like war in Syria yet again. 

Lets just wait and watch, they seem to have taken our the bait..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

lol
*israel is 8.5 mlions


----------



## mike2000 is back

Adir-M said:


> ok idiot.
> 60 present of drons market belong to israel, When russia will have a decent dron talk.
> Even india buy -israeli made weponry and refuse to russia junk
> Operation Rimon 20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Why are you arguing with a troll? Israel has nothing to prove unlike other countries in the middle east. Everybody in the world even the most anti Israeli Muslim mullah member on here knows and recognizes Israel military technology and prowess. After all even their Russian Daddy depends on Israel for its drone tech, as they buy their attack/reconnaissance drones from Israel. So just chill. Militarily/technologically/innovation wise, Israel is another league compared to its Muslim neighbors in the middle east, Period.

EDIT: I forgot to let you know that that guy @ultron is a known troll.Funny enough, He claims to be ethnic Chinese(which i doubt, since he loves Russia far more than his'China'), but keeps praising Russia even more than the most ultra nationalistic Russians on here. He keeps coming back with different names and flags after getting banned. But many members on here like me who know him can still recognize him from his comments, since they remain the same.lol So my advice to you is not to take him seriously, since many members here who know him don't even bother with him anymore. So chill..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

mike2000 is back said:


> Why are you arguing with a troll? Israel has nothing to prove unlike other countries in the middle east. Everybody in the world even the most anti Israeli Muslim mullah member on here knows and recognizes Israel military technology and prowess. After all even their Russian Daddy depends on Israel for its drone tech, as they buy their attack/reconnaissance drones from Israel. So just chill. Militarily/technologically/innovation wise, Israel is another league compared to its Muslim neighbors in the middle east, Period.


I am not very familiar with the furm members. My mistake i didn't knew that i am talking with a retard


----------



## ultron

Adir-M said:


> lol
> *israel is 8.5 mlions




only 75% of that is Jewish


----------



## Project 4202

*


mike2000 is back said:



What are you on about bro? Russia will be the 16th largest economy in the world this year, and the most shocking fact is that at the rate their economy is contracting, even Israel(a country of 4 million) might overtake them in less than 3-4 years from now.

Click to expand...

*


Let me get this straight are you saying that the Russian economy has shrink 50 % this year?

Please explain to me how a 3.5 % drop equals going from the word 9th largest as 2014 to the 16th in 2015.

I am waiting



mike2000 is back said:


> Turkey and Indonesia are just behind Russia by a few billion dollars as of IMF 2015 figures,* lets wait and see by the beginning of next year don't be surprised Turkey overtakes them as early as next year*. Seems they are heading for a soviet style collapse with another Afghanistan 2.0 like war in Syria yet again. Lets just wait and watch, they seem to have taken our the bait..




Stop pulling shit out of your ***, and give one link that support your claims


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground forces now 6 km from Kweiris air base after capturing Judaydah and Tall Sabin

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQ6Z143WoAAweK3.jpg:large


----------



## mike2000 is back

Project 4202 said:


> Let me get this straight are you saying that the Russian economy has shrink 50 % this year?
> 
> Please explain to me how a 3.5 % drop equals going from the word 9th largest as 2014 to the 16th in 2015.
> 
> I am waiting



World GDP Ranking 2015 | Data and Charts - knoema.com

Check IMF new data for 2015. Russia is at 15th rank. lol 
Even Chinese member @Martian2 posted a similar thread about this on here. for example China's GDP will be almost 10 times bigger than Russia's by the end of this year. Britain will be 3 times bigger than Russia's Japan over 5 times, etc Even India has already overtaken Russia and the gap is getting bigger.


----------



## ultron

mike2000 is back said:


> World GDP Ranking 2015 | Data and Charts - knoema.com
> 
> Check IMF new data for 2015. Russia is at 15th rank. lol
> Even Chinese member @Martian2 posted a similar thread about this on here. for example China's GDP will be almost 10 times bigger than Russia's by the end of this year. Britain will be 3 times bigger than Russia's Japan over 5 times, etc Even India has already overtaken Russia and the gap is getting bigger.




So? Russia crushed Germany killed 6 million Nazis with practically 0 economy. Russia build 1 million Kalibrs and send those Allohuakbars to hell


----------



## Project 4202

mike2000 is back said:


> World GDP Ranking 2015 | Data and Charts - knoema.com
> 
> Check IMF new data for 2015. Russia is at 15th rank. lol
> Even Chinese member @Martian2 posted a similar thread about this on here. for example China's GDP will be almost 10 times bigger than Russia's by the end of this year. Britain will be 3 times bigger than Russia's Japan over 5 times, etc Even India has already overtaken Russia and the gap is getting bigger.




Based on dollars lol


----------



## mike2000 is back

ultron said:


> So? Russia crushed Germany killed 6 million Nazis with practically 0 economy. Russia build 1 million Kalibrs and send those Allohuakbars to hell



*Superboy* alias Ultron, Dont waste my time. I have better things to do than wasting time arguing with a pseudo Chinese troll like you. 

EDIT: Ok maybe i can waste/kill some time arguing with you. only if you confess who you really are. Where are from really? Since to me you are the most intriguing member on here.


----------



## ultron

mike2000 is back said:


> Where are from really?




Chinese North American tee hee. The Alliance is going to kill insurgents and there isn't a thing Obama or anyone can do about it. Tee hee.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Project 4202 said:


> Based on dollars lol


LOL Putin better make peace with the E.U and U.S and stop his aggression in Eastern Ukraine.
After all he got Crimea already, but greediness made him to want more, so he started arming his mercenaries/rebels in eastern Ukraine thinking the E.U will do nothing. So he overplayed his hands and overestimated Russian power. In geo politics, you should play the game obviously, but don't take on a much larger/powerful adversaries like E.U and U.S at the same time head on, especially when its uncalled for. Choose your battles.

Now Eastern Europe is asking for more U.S/British and French forces on its soil, and some baltics countries who weren't always friendly with us are now asking for our support/protection against Russia after seeing what Russia did with Ukraine first in Crimea and now in the east of Ukraine, plus our leaders where cutting our military personnel/staffs/budgets only for Russia to start with its aggression, Russia made our clueless leaders come to their senses. We couldn't have asked for more. UK Sends More Military To Baltic States Amid Russia, NATO Confrontation | Your News Wire UK Sends Typhoon Fighters to Baltic States To Guard Against Russia

So the sanctions will keep biting until Putin changes his path, and calms down. Untill then we will keep hearing news like this: Russian economy contracts 4.6 per cent in second quarter | City A.M.
Russia Said to Eye Drastic Budget Measures to Rev Up Economy - Bloomberg Business
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/b...conomy-shrinks-1-9-in-first-quarter.html?_r=0
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1f69429a-e515-11e4-a02d-00144feab7de.html
Russian economy shrinks 2% as sanctions bite - Medvedev - BBC News
Lets see who will be the last man standing.


----------



## ultron

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL Putin better make peace with the E.U and U.S and stop his aggression in Eastern Ukraine.
> After all he got Crimea already, but greediness made him to want more, so he started arming his mercenaries/rebels in eastern Ukraine thinking the E.U will do nothing. So he overplayed his hands and overestimated Russian power. In geo politics, you should play the game obviously, but don't take on a much larger/powerful adversaries like E.U and U.S at the same time head on, especially when its uncalled for. Choose your battles.
> 
> Now Eastern Europe is asking for more U.S/British and French forces on its soil, and some baltics countries who weren't always friendly with us are now asking for our support/protection against Russia after seeing what Russia did with Ukraine first in Crimea and now in the east of Ukraine, plus our leaders where cutting our military personnel/staffs/budgets only for Russia to start with its aggression, Russia made our clueless leaders come to their senses. We couldn't have asked for more. UK Sends More Military To Baltic States Amid Russia, NATO Confrontation | Your News Wire UK Sends Typhoon Fighters to Baltic States To Guard Against Russia
> 
> So the sanctions will keep biting until Putin changes his path, and calms down. Untill then we will keep hearing news like this: Russian economy contracts 4.6 per cent in second quarter | City A.M.
> Russia Said to Eye Drastic Budget Measures to Rev Up Economy - Bloomberg Business
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/b...conomy-shrinks-1-9-in-first-quarter.html?_r=0
> 
> Lets see who will be the last man standing.




Economy is fake in the computer age. These days, type 1 trillion dollars on the keyboard takes less than a second. Heck, hardly anyone uses cash these days. Put it on the card


----------



## mike2000 is back

ultron said:


> Chinese North American tee hee. The Alliance is going to kill insurgents and there isn't a thing Obama or anyone can do about it. Tee hee.



LOOL You still insist on your claim that you are Chinese? Hmmmm.......then how come no Chinese members here agrees with you, they have all disowned you and said its a big lie. I believe them since you are never on any Chinese thread, you only support Putin(In your former profile, your profile name was 'Soldier of Putin' if i remember very well. lol). So how come a Chinese north American loves Russia more than his own country?

So you are obviously lying, you ain't no Chinese north American immigrant. 
Please tell me where you are from really. I really want to uncover the *Superboy* myth. It will be a big achievement for me on here if i did. Please *Superboy *tell me who you are for real. I'm begging now.....


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured the Jubb Al-Ahmar hill in northern Latakia which was a strong insurgent outpost. Dead insurgent body at 1:58. Viewer discretion is advised.







Alliance artillery pounding insurgents in Alliance offensive







Chinese aid. MRAPs


----------



## Project 4202

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL Putin better make peace with the E.U and U.S and stop his aggression in Eastern Ukraine.
> After all he got Crimea already, but greediness made him to want more, so he started arming his mercenaries/rebels in eastern Ukraine thinking the E.U will do nothing. So he overplayed his hands and overestimated Russian power. In geo politics, you should play the game obviously, but don't take on a much larger/powerful adversaries like E.U and U.S at the same time head on, especially when its uncalled for. Choose your battles.
> 
> Now Eastern Europe is asking for more U.S/British and French forces on its soil, and some baltics countries who weren't always friendly with us are now asking for our support/protection against Russia after seeing what Russia did with Ukraine first in Crimea and now in the east of Ukraine, plus our leaders where cutting our military personnel/staffs/budgets only for Russia to start with its aggression, Russia made our clueless leaders come to their senses. We couldn't have asked for more. UK Sends More Military To Baltic States Amid Russia, NATO Confrontation | Your News Wire UK Sends Typhoon Fighters to Baltic States To Guard Against Russia
> 
> *So the sanctions will keep biting until Putin changes his path, and calms down. Untill then we will keep hearing news like this: *Russian economy contracts 4.6 per cent in second quarter | City A.M.
> Russia Said to Eye Drastic Budget Measures to Rev Up Economy - Bloomberg Business
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/b...conomy-shrinks-1-9-in-first-quarter.html?_r=0
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1f69429a-e515-11e4-a02d-00144feab7de.html
> Russian economy shrinks 2% as sanctions bite - Medvedev - BBC News
> Lets see who will be the last man standing.




Keep dreaming, economy will recover in Q2 2016.


----------



## ultron

what Alliance needs to deploy against insurgents


----------



## bdslph

*Syria: Government forces retake al-Bahsa after ground offensive *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Prior to this, had any military in history ever missed its target by two countries? 

Reports of Failed Russian airborne ops helicopter landed on Tell Sukayk (16 captured)


----------



## Hack-Hook

United said:


> Prior to this, had any military in history ever missed its target by two countries?
> 
> Reports of Failed Russian airborne ops helicopter landed on Tell Sukayk (16 captured)


well us tomahawks was not that much picky either they crashed in KSA, Turkey & and Iran and made a lot of problems for their foreign ministry. Now if really Russian missile crashed it crashed in its intended flight plan but what of those tomahawks that were way out of their flight planes when they crashed.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

United said:


> Prior to this, had any military in history ever missed its target by two countries?
> 
> Reports of Failed Russian airborne ops helicopter landed on Tell Sukayk (16 captured)



#*Syria* #*Hama* Reports: Failed #*Russia*'n airborne ops- helicopter landed on Tell Sukayk -16 captured -"not confirmed"

pls verify the news before posting


----------



## bdslph

JEskandari said:


> well us tomahawks was not that much picky either they crashed in KSA, Turkey & and Iran and made a lot of problems for their foreign ministry. Now if really Russian missile crashed it crashed in its intended flight plan but what of those tomahawks that were way out of their flight planes when they crashed.



if the missile landed then IRan would have shown it or someone whould have taken a video already


----------



## United

DjSmg said:


> #*Syria* #*Hama* Reports: Failed #*Russia*'n airborne ops- helicopter landed on Tell Sukayk -16 captured -"not confirmed"
> 
> pls verify the news before posting




dead dogs need no confirmation............search harder ull get some


----------



## mike2000 is back

Project 4202 said:


> Keep dreaming, economy will recover in Q2 2016.



It will only get worse believe me. As far as Putin doesn't change his current actions/ways. As the worlds two leading power bloc, there is *NO COUNTRY* on planet earth country that can escape being harmed economically by E.U and U.S sanctions/isolation, since these two bloc virtually control the world's current economic and financial system and the current world order. North Korea, Zimbabwe, Iran and Cuba(until recently) are an example of this.  So Putin has two choices either he tries and be more pragmatic and make peace with the E.U/ US and stop his aggression whereby all sanctions will be lifted and we can get back to how things were in the beginning, or he can continue on his current path and see Russia's economy deteriorate to a point of no return. I'm sure we don't want that to happen. So hope reason prevails at the end and Putin comes back to his senses.


----------



## Project 4202

United said:


> *dead dogs need no confirmation.*...........search harder ull get some




But your intelligence does


----------



## zzzz

mike2000 is back said:


> It will only get worse believe me. As far as Putin doesn't change his current actions/ways. As the worlds two leading power bloc, there is *NO COUNTRY* on planet earth country that can escape being harmed economically by E.U and U.S sanctions/isolation, since these two bloc virtually control the world's current economic and financial system and the current world order. North Korea, Zimbabwe, Iran and Cuba(until recently) are an example of this.  So Putin has two choices either he tries and be more pragmatic and make peace with the E.U/ US and stop his aggression whereby all sanctions will be lifted and we can get back to how things were in the beginning, or he can continue on his current path and see Russia's economy deteriorate to a point of no return. I'm sure we don't want that to happen. So hope reason prevails at the end and Putin comes back to his senses.




It will be only get worse for US and EU, dear, believe me. The only thing that saved your economy is several hundreds of free billions of dollars that you got because of cheap oil. Now reverse process is started. When oil will be back to $100 your economies will lose half trillion USD per year. And Russia will get that money. Already in 2016 more oil will be consumed wordwide than produced. Your golden days are gone forever.


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russian Aerospace Forces Conduct 64 Sorties in Syria, Hit 55 ISIL Targets

Russian Air Force destroys 29 ISIS camps in Syria in 24 hours — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power pounding Salma in Alliance offensive on Salma


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652703336035028992

Alliance ground forces received NSV heavy machine guns


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652660673948717057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

North Hama. Village in circle was liberated a few hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Barmaley said:


> North Hama. Village in circle was liberated a few hours ago.



This is only the beginning. @500 is worried for his moderate beheaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

IR1907 said:


> This is only the beginning. @500 is worried for his moderate beheaders


No advance whatsoever for ur unmoderate beheaders.


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> No advance whatsoever for ur unmoderate beheaders.


There is advance ofcourse but you dont want to admit it. However, this is only the *beginning.*


Update :

Syrian Armed Forces with backing of the Russians pounding moderate beheaders in Salma



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

IR1907 said:


> There is advance ofcourse but you dont want to admit it. However, this is only the *beginning.*
> 
> 
> Update :
> 
> Syrian Armed Forces with backing of the Russians pounding moderate beheaders in Salma



This is why this Israeli cannot be taken seriously. Their 'moderate' cannibals were fighting alongside ISIS just an year ago. 

ISIS joins other rebels to thwart Syria regime push near Lebanon | The Sacramento Bee

Either they have a very short memory or vested interests.

Russia is fighting for the civilized world and you can see that by the worldwide support we have. In the end, civilization and humanity will triumph over cannibals jihadis and their sponsors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Show any of my lies of get lost.



you flooded the thread with maps and fabricated bits of news from the Syrian human right observatory, who is against Assad and the SAA..I thought you were a little smarter than your PDF's neighbors that have been counting and recounting the same destroyed tanks for the past for years...
There is a new sheriff in town and Israel has to make do with him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> you flooded the thread with maps and fabricated bits of news from the Syrian human right observatory, who is against Assad and the SAA..I thought you were a little smarter than your PDF's neighbors that have been counting and recounting the same destroyed tanks for the past for years...
> There is a new sheriff in town and Israel has to make do with him...


So me one single wrong data posted by me. Linky.


----------



## ultron

insurgents attacked by Alliance in Idlib province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naifov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Ceylal said:


> There is a new sheriff in town and Israel has to make do with him...



haha , you are mistaken dude , most israelis are products of russian brethels , even the american jews have purer blood in them than the israelis


----------



## as1mz

Here's what I found on what the issue in Syria is all about. An eye-opener really. If true, that is.

Syria and the Gas Pipelines – Syrian Crisis’ Ground Reality | Today in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Air Force destroys 29 ISIS camps in Syria in 24 hours *
Russian warplanes in Syria have bombed 29 terrorist field camps and other facilities of the militant group Islamic State in the past 24 hours, the Russian Defense Ministry reported.
*Trends*Russian anti-terror op in Syria
“_Our aviation group over the past day has destroyed two militant command centers, 29 field camps, 23 fortified facilities and several troop positions with military hardware,_” ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said Saturday.

The Russian Air Force conducted 64 sorties and hit a total of 55 targets, he said.

He added that the Russian effort has _“considerably degraded_” the strength of the terrorist forces in Syria.

*READ MORE: Russian airstrikes kill 2 ISIS commanders, 300 militants – Defense Ministry*

“_During the initial phase of the operation, our warplanes have destroyed the biggest and most important supply hubs of ISIL_,” Konashenkov said, calling Islamic State by its former name. This resulted in the “_mobility and offensive capability_” of the jihadists being reduced, he said.

The general said signal intelligence reports indicate that the militants are suffering from a shortage of fuel and ammunition after the Russian bombings. “_Some of them are demoralized and are actively leaving the battle zone, moving in eastern and northeastern directions,_” he said.

Konashenkov said that the increasing number of combat missions conducted by Russia in Syria is explained by the large number of potential targets identified and confirmed as viable by space and aerial reconnaissance.

Russia started its bombing campaign in Syria last week with a goal to provide air support to the government troops fighting against various terrorist groups, primarily Islamic State. This allowed Damascus to go on the offensive in Hama province on Friday.

Russian Air Force destroys 29 ISIS camps in Syria in 24 hours — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> insurgents attacked by Alliance in Idlib province


Months old footage i think

Village of hartein also captured


----------



## TechnoFox

Infinite missile barrage!







Honestly, I don't care who they strike, so long as Russia strikes something. As far as I care they're all bad-guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

TechnoFox said:


> Infinite missile barrage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't care who they strike, so long as Russia strikes something. As far as I care they're all bad-guys.



Are you child, good guys-bad guys, I bet you believe in ghosts too? 

There are no good guys in politics, and the helpless ones are a lot less 'bad' than the able.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

TechnoFox said:


> Infinite missile barrage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't care who they strike, so long as Russia strikes something. As far as I care they're all bad-guys.


Yes yes the civilians in Talbisah are bad guys too.

Rebels have taken Tall UN in Quneitara, the highest position the regime held there. Now rebels have the high ground.
Rebels pounding a Russian operations room in Hama with a Gvozdika: (skip to 8:05)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance air strikes against insurgent strategic targets intensified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Atshan in northern Hama


Alliance captured Jub al Ahmar and Kafr Dulbah in northwest Latakia and advancing on Salma







Alliance member Iran steps up aid to Alliance ground forces

Leader's Top Military Aide Stresses ‪#‎Iran‬'s Continued Aid to ‪#‎Syria‬ in War on Terrorists
TEHRAN (FNA)- Top Military Aide to the Iranian Supreme Leader Major General Yahya Rahim Safavi underlined that Iran will continue helping the Syrian government and nation in their ongoing fight against the Takfiri terrorists.

‪#‎Syria24‬


Alliance captured Umm Haratayn south east of Atshan

Alliance captured Fawru in Al-Ghab plain , next target is Al-Sirmaniyah

Alliance recaptured the UN hill in Quneitra

Alliance broke into Salma and captured a part of it so far

Alliance general Hassan Hussein al-Haj of Hezbollah was KIA in Alliance offensive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652892751105687552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance panzer group in newly captured Atshan







Aleppo front. ISIS as usual kicking other insurgents butts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652381847268294656


----------



## ultron

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652381847268294656




Syria has a population of 22 million. All foreigners will be killed.


Alliance ground forces backed by Alliance air power advance on Salma in north east Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> Syria has a population of 22 million. All foreigners will be killed.


everyone understands you are a troll
always saying to kill everybody 
so now stop it or i don't predict you a long life in this forum. ...



Falcon29 said:


> ??


ahah sorry falcon a mistake of quote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

as1mz said:


> Here's what I found on what the issue in Syria is all about. An eye-opener really. If true, that is.
> 
> Syria and the Gas Pipelines – Syrian Crisis’ Ground Reality | Today in Pakistan


That what this forced"democracy" from Nato and GCC is all about..There is also a substantial Oil and Gas play located in Syria near the Golan that Israel to annex...







jammersat said:


> haha , you are mistaken dude , most israelis are products of russian brethels , even the american jews have purer blood in them than the israelis


I am afraid that you are wrong...



500 said:


> So me one single wrong data posted by me. Linky.


If your info are real , Syria would have ceased to exist 3 years ago...So get real..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> That what this forced"democracy" from Nato and GCC is all about..There is also a substantial Oil and Gas play located in Syria near the Golan that Israel to annex...
> View attachment 263898


U hate NATO so much that u went to live there.



> If your info are real , Syria would have ceased to exist 3 years ago...So get real..


I never claimed that rebels will take Damascus soon or something like that. Quite on contrary. Show me one my prediction that did not come true.

And BTW Syria actually indeed ceased to exist. We have now Alawistan, Rebel enclaves, ISIS Califate, Kurdistan.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> U hate NATO so much that u went to live there.


It is not because they are your friends that they are mine. Ask your older, they will set you straight on the subject...I like the US, her citizens have the same believe than mine...I dreamed to live here since I was in the second grade..




> I never claimed that rebels will take Damascus soon or something like that. Quite on contrary. Show me one my prediction that did not come true.


I don't have the time to go thru thousand of pages ...You know well that you took your desire to see Assad and SAA completely wiped of the face of the earth for reality, and you are not the only one for that matter...4 years later, Assad and the SAA are still kicking and alive...



> And BTW Syria actually indeed ceased to exist. We have now Alawistan, Rebel enclaves, ISIS Califate, Kurdistan.


Sorry to disappoint you, but Syria will emerge from this limping but victorious..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance artillery pounding insurgents in Ghab plain offensive. Iranian Sayyad 2 large caliber sniper rifle at 0:27.







insurgent TOW anti tank guided missile team shot an Alliance tank outside of Kafr Nabodea







Alliance attack helicopters hunt down insurgents in Ghab offensive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652915286639775744

insane Alliance BM-30 Smerch anti personnel cluster munitions decimating insurgent front line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Farewell ceremony of IRGC leader. Looks like a car accident happened as initially reported.

RIP
http://media.isna.ir/content/1444491535408_arash khamooshi -1.JPG/4


----------



## Adir-M

*braking news: Leading Hezbollah fighter killed in Syria's Idlib lol*

*Leading Hezbollah fighter killed in Syria's Idlib - China.org.cn*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

What do Syrians think of Assad?
Refugees speak:
Care about refugees? Listen to them.

Meanwhile, Russia "humanely and accurately strikes terrorist positions" by flattening the entirety of Al Arbaeen town in Hama with MRLS strike, either TOS-1 thermobaric rockets or Grad cluster rockets.


----------



## bdslph

courtesy of RT share by PRESS TV 
to be hated by haters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

SAA just captured Atshun village from rebels in Hama, and is still advancing, all confirmed by SOHR

32 of just our jets which is not even 5 % of total VVS strength is already starting to make difference, so much for the "failed birthday offensive."

Hey 500 where are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Project 4202 said:


> SAA just captured Atshun village from rebels in Hama, and is still advancing, all confirmed by SOHR
> 
> 32 of just our jets which is not even 5 % of total VVS strength is already starting to make difference, so much for the "failed birthday offensive."
> 
> Hey 500 where are you?



SOHR that is a still propaganda website hahaha even it confirm 
i am then wondering what is happening in ground to the terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

Dr.Thrax said:


> flattening the entirety of Al Arbaeen town in Hama with MRLS strike, either TOS-1 thermobaric rockets or Grad cluster rockets.


**** yeah !!







Go Russia, that's the only language these disgusting islamist jihadi pigs understand.


----------



## Barmaley

Soon border with Turkey (Turkey - the main sponsor of terrorists) will be fully controlled by SAA force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Salma is very strategic , Fall of this town will end terrorists' presence in Latakia and will also pave the road for liberating Jisr Al Shughur that can secure western provinces .


Too much work needs to be done , The first one is finding a solution for TOWs and the second is making the best possible cooperation between allied forces in order to reduce casualties and get the best result .


With fall of Erdo gone and his terrorist government in coming election , we might see less support for Al Qaeda and their allies in Syria .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homajon

Four and a half years Syria war and there are still some people posting in this thread.....seriously, what's wrong with you all?!


----------



## Tsilihin

Russian strategy gives 4 in 1 results on the Syrian battlefield
They throw old ammo , tested new tactics ,new weapons and have practice in real time on real targets
That's a clean hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Homajon said:


> Four and a half years Syria war and there are still some people posting in this thread.....seriously, what's wrong with you all?!


Are you asleep? This is the greatest world conflict since World War II


----------



## Barmin

IR1907 said:


> Are you asleep? This is the greatest world conflict since World War II


Lol !


Homajon said:


> Four and a half years Syria war and there are still some people posting in this thread.....seriously, what's wrong with you all?!


Turkey and Jihadis.


Barmaley said:


> Soon border with Turkey (Turkey - the main sponsor of terrorists) will be fully controlled by SAA force.


well done,, Kill the zombies and bring 21st century to ur country.


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured al Hurriyah, Khirbat al-Naqus, Mansoura, Kafr Dulbah, Durin, al Kawm, Jubb al Ahmar in Ghab offensive







Alliance large caliber sniper rifle Sayyad 2 from Iran, adapted from Steyr HS .50 firing 12.7 by 108 armor piercing. Good for killing insurgent anti tank guided missile teams.






in action at 0:27







Alliance air power pounding insurgent positions from the air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> Alliance captured al Hurriyah, Khirbat al-Naqus, Mansoura, Kafr Dulbah, Durin, al Kawm, Jubb al Ahmar in Ghab offensive


@500 is taking extra hasbara lessons how to handle his beloved throatcutters defeats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

63 ISIS targets hit in 64 Russian sorties over Syria - combat report — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> SAA just captured Atshun village from rebels in Hama, and is still advancing, all confirmed by SOHR
> 
> 32 of just our jets which is not even 5 % of total VVS strength is already starting to make difference, so much for the "failed birthday offensive."
> 
> Hey 500 where are you?


Combined force of Assad, Russia and Hezbollah attacked like crazy for 4 days and managed to capture 1 small village in open plain. Thats miserable fail to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Combined force of Assad, Russia and Hezbollah attacked like crazy for 4 days and managed to capture 1 small village in open plain. Thats miserable fail to say the least.




Alliance got all the time in the world. Insurgents can do nothing about the relentless Alliance bombardment. Killing insurgents is fun. It better not end soon. Some 10,000 people were killed in Ukraine in only 2 months of fighting not counting ceasefire. How many insurgents are dying in Syria? Must be tens of thousands per month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

SAA Girls going to kick Jihadist ***

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Hassan Hussein ِِAl-Hajj A senior leader of the terrorist organization Hezbollah was killed today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance got all the time in the world. Insurgents can do nothing about the relentless Alliance bombardment. Killing insurgents is fun. It better not end soon. Some 10,000 people were killed in Ukraine in only 2 months of fighting not counting ceasefire. How many insurgents are dying in Syria? Must be tens of thousands per month.


Thats the point kiddo. USA will let them bleed for several years, then send Stingers - game over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmin

atatwolf said:


> Hassan Hussein ِِAl-Hajj A senior leader of the terrorist organization Hezbollah was killed today


He has kicked many terrorist zombies a$$es. eternal hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Thats the point kiddo. USA will let them bleed for several years, then send Stingers - game over.




Insurgents BETTER not shoot a Stinger. If a RUSSIAN plane or helicopter gets shot down, BOOM, pro war sentiment in Russia will sky rocket and 200,000 Russian soldiers plus T-90 tanks will be deployed to Syria to kill insurgents for revenge and the situation for insurgents will go from bad to worse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> Insurgents BETTER not shoot a Stinger. If a RUSSIAN plane or helicopter gets shot down, BOOM, pro war sentiment in Russia will sky rocket and 200,000 Russian soldiers plus T-90 tanks will be deployed to Syria to kill insurgents for revenge and the situation for insurgents will go from bad to worse


Yep the moderate beheaders will get "Groznied". So @500's moderate beheaders better not try anything stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul

ultron said:


> Insurgents BETTER not shoot a Stinger. If a RUSSIAN plane or helicopter gets shot down, BOOM, pro war sentiment in Russia will sky rocket and 200,000 Russian soldiers plus T-90 tanks will be deployed to Syria to kill insurgents for revenge and the situation for insurgents will go from bad to worse


Do you even imagine how hard is it to send 200.000 soldiers without land way? And russia cannot use more powerfull rockets or bombs because of agreements on arms limitation.
But that does not mean that syrian army cannot find accidentally lost nuclear ammunition for artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Zeratul said:


> Do you even imagine how hard is it to send 200.000 soldiers without land way? And russia cannot use more powerfull rockets or bombs because of agreements on arms limitation.
> But that does not mean that syrian army cannot find accidentally lost nuclear ammunition for artillery.


 
100 flights of 250 soldiers in commercial planes is 25.000 soldiers. Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

500 has it all figured out , it is just a great game by the USA , what a true genius


----------



## Zeratul

IR1907 said:


> 100 flights of 250 soldiers in commercial planes is 25.000 soldiers. Just saying.


Oh so just 1000 flights, each about 4 hours. Now lets count time for refueling and boarding (just add 2 hours). So 6000 hours, latakia airport is pretty small and cannot take more than 2 big planes. 3000 hours = 125 days. Now add flights for tanks and armored vehicles and dont forget about ammunition, food, militari uniform and other supplies. Seriously such operation is pointless and too complex. Much easier just nuke everything if you really want revenge so much. Give north korea couple of РС-36 and say where exactly bad guy is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Combined force of Assad, Russia and Hezbollah attacked like crazy for 4 days and managed to capture 1 small village in open plain. Thats miserable fail to say the least.




Most of your one liners put you on par with superboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tell Sukayk hill in northern Hama province

Alliance captured Khazan hill and Al-Hrm hill overlooking Salma in north east Latakia province

Alliance air power strikes Al-Mastoumah south of Idlib city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Naifov said:


> Seems like Hamadani had an interview before he went to hell,,
> 
> This is a quote from Bahman Kalbasi Tweets:
> 
> 1- #Iran’s senior commander killed in #Syria had given an interesting interview to this website before his death. http://otaghkhabar24.ir/news/18722
> 
> 2- In this INT on #IRGC’s role in #Syria, Hamedani blames #Assad regime’s brutal response to “peaceful protests” 4 the unrest that followed.
> 
> 3- He also says the #Syrian regime was skeptical of #Iran’s ideas at first but when they got desperate they gave #IRGC bigger role.
> 
> 4- The now killed IRGC commander says the brutality of response to peaceful protest was less #Assad’s fault and more his regime’s structure.
> 
> 5- Hamedani then compliments #Assad for being “more obedient to #Iran’s supreme leader than some of Iran’s own Gov. officials”
> 
> 6- Hamedani then goes on to say there won’t be peace in #Syria anytime soon “until the day either our friends or the other side retreats”
> 
> 7-The now killed #IRGC commander: #SFA was made up of inexperienced locals & easily defeated. "got touch when the foreign fighters came in"


Your link doesnt work. Probably false.


----------



## ultron

@Syria_Protector reports Alliance Mi-28N attack helicopters arrived in Latakia to provide CAS for Alliance ground forces







Alliance air power leveled insurgent HQ near Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> Alliance air power leveled insurgent HQ near Salma


Why are the phones ringing?


----------



## ultron

IR1907 said:


> Why are the phones ringing?




it's always ringing since phone was invented

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> it's always ringing since phone was invented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Syria conflict: Assad forces make 'significant gains' - BBC News

Syrian forces backed by Hezbollah militants from Lebanon are said to have made significant advances against rebels after heavy Russian air strikes.

*Government gains are being reported in Idlib, Hama and Latakia provinces.*

*Russia says its aircraft carried out more than 60 missions over Syria in the past 24 hours, and that the Islamic State group was its main target.*

*But the Russian strikes appear to have impacted heavily on rebels fighting both the government and IS.*

The main battlefront is currently close to the key highway that links the capital Damascus with other major cities, including Aleppo, and President Bashar al-Assad's forces are believed to be seeking to cut off rebels in Idlib.

Before Russia's intervention, Idlib had all but fallen to a rebel coalition that had been seriously threatening Mr Assad and his heartland as well as fighting IS, BBC Arab affairs editor Sebastian Usher reports.

The government gains were reported both by Damascus and opposition activists.

*Analysis: Jim Muir, BBC News, Beirut*
Government forces are basically trying to win back areas they lost earlier this year, to the north of the city of Hama, and in the northern mountains of Latakia province near the coast. Rebels had penetrated there after unifying their ranks and with more concerted backing from their outside supporters, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar.

That posed a real threat to the heartland of Bashar al-Assad's regime, and it is almost certainly what triggered the Russian intervention and a stepped-up role by Iran.

A senior commander of the al-Nusra Front, the al-Qaeda affiliate which has forces in the area, has issued a call to all the rebel groups to unify and launch a co-ordinated counter-attack on all fronts.

He said if the rebels lost the initiative to the regime and the Russians, they would suffer a series of collapses and their future would be bleak.

The battle for Syria and Iraq in maps

Syria's civil war explained

Russia says its strikes, which began on 30 September, have been closely co-ordinated with the Syrian government. Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Sunday that the strikes were the execution of "previously drawn plans".

"We persistently conducted reconnaissance, for a long period, from space and from the air," he told the Rossiya 24 news channel.

*Russia's defence ministry said: "Su-34, Su-24M and Su-25SM planes carried out 64 sorties from the Hmeymim air base against 63 targets in the provinces of Hama, Latakia, Idlib and Raqqa."*

The US-led coalition that has been targeting IS in Syria and Iraq announced it had carried out 24 sorties on Saturday, seven of them in Syria.

Russia said that a second video conference with the US military to discuss ways of avoiding accidents between the two countries' planes over Syria had been "professional and constructive".

In his comments to Rossiya 24, Mr Putin said he believed his country's military intervention in Syria had the support of both Sunni and Shia Muslims across the Middle East.

Questioned about the Middle East's sectarian divisions, the Russian leader said: "In Syria, we do not, under any circumstances, want to get tied up in any inter-confessional conflict."

In another development, the Russian leader held talks in the Russian resort city of Sochi with the Saudi Defence Minister, Mohammed bin Salman.

*Syria's civil war*





*Why is there a war in Syria?*

Anti-government protests developed into a civil war that four years on has ground to a stalemate, with the Assad government, Islamic State, an array of Syrian rebels and Kurdish fighters all holding territory.

*Who is fighting whom?*

Government forces concentrated in Damascus and the centre and west of Syria are fighting the jihadists of Islamic State and Jabhat al-Nusra, as well as less numerous so-called "moderate" rebel groups, who are strongest in the north and east. These groups are also battling each other.

*What's the human cost?*

More than 250,000 Syrians have been killed and a million injured. Some 11 million others have been forced from their homes, of whom four million have fled abroad - including growing numbers who are making the dangerous journey to Europe.

*How has the world reacted?*

Iran, Russia and Lebanon's Hezbollah movement are propping up the Alawite-led Assad government, while Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar back the more moderate Sunni-dominated opposition, along with the US, UK and France. Hezbollah and Iran are believed to have troops and officers on the ground, while a Western-led coalition and Russia are carrying out air strikes.


----------



## Barmaley

*Salma: Wahhabi hole in the Syrian border *






Fight for every village




Su-25 Close air support

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653309106422464512

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Combined force of Assad, Russia and Hezbollah attacked like crazy for 4 days and managed to capture 1 small village in open plain. Thats miserable fail to say the least.




HAHa one week of bombing from just *32 *planes which is *not even 5 % percent of the Russian Airforce* accomplished this this, with average sortie rate 50 a day, do you really want to know what can happen if we start running 100 or 200 sorties a day? Do you Jew?



500 said:


> Thats the point kiddo. USA will let them bleed for several years, then send *Stingers* - game over.




Too bad that Su-24 and Su-34 fly way above any MANPAD altitude ceiling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground forces broke into Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> HAHa one week of bombing from just *32 *planes which is *not even 5 % percent of the Russian Airforce* accomplished this this, with average sortie rate 50 a day, do you really want to know what can happen if we start running 100 or 200 sorties a day? Do you Jew?


You sound like some troll that was banned before here. Russia already spends billions on crazy dictator Assad since 2011. They send armament, fix planes and train pilots. Now they also sent their best jets and pilots there with newest bombs which cant hit the target.



> Too bad that Su-24 and Su-34 fly way above any MANPAD altitude ceiling


Most of the destruction + supplies are done by helicopters.



ptldM3 said:


> Most of your one liners put you on par with superboy.


The main target of offensive was Kafr Nabuda which they failed to take. Then they started to pound like crazy small village Atchan in open plain:






After three days of crazy bombings they took it. Even this probably thanks to help of ISIS allies.

Peaceful protest in Atchan in 2012:






Now they are liberated by Putin and Nasrallah:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653309106422464512


Lots of moderate in that tweet what a moderate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> You sound like some troll that was banned before here. Russia already spends billions on crazy dictator Assad since 2011. They send armament, fix planes and train pilots. Now they also sent their best jets and pilots there with newest bombs* which cant hit the target.*




Key word here, even our "dumb bombs" hit target 70 % of time because they are guided by *impact calculator computers.*

Assad had no such technology, which is why our strikes are 500 % more effective


"Most of the destruction + supplies are done by helicopters."

We an answer to that too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Malik Alashter said:


> Lots of moderate in that tweet what a moderate.


it's sarcastic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> After three days of crazy bombings they took it. Even this probably thanks to help of ISIS allies.





The Syrian military has regained multiple towns but of course you have to twist everything. You speak of taking "small" villages yet fail to understand that it is more about how the militants are equipped, trained, how many of them there are and where they are located.

Just because militants hold a village does not mean that the militant forces are concentrated only in the village. You seem to have a short memory about what happened in Lebanon. Hezbollah destroyed or disabled dozens of Israeli tanks, this was also around small villages, in fact a lot of the fighters ambushed Israeli tanks out in the open countryside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance soldiers burned captured insurgent flag at 1:13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian Army's Elite Force to Gain New Victories in Northern Syria*

*The newly-formed Fourth Corps of the Syrian Army are about to make new advances in the Northern parts of the country.*

The newly-formed corps of the Syrian army has between 60,000 to 100,000 troops with different expertise. It was earlier reported that the army was preparing for massive and significant operations in the Northern parts of Syria following Russia’s recent logistical backups.

Read more: Syrian Army's Elite Force to Gain New Victories in Northern Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters attacking insurgents in northern Hama province









bdslph said:


> *Syrian Army's Elite Force to Gain New Victories in Northern Syria*
> 
> *The newly-formed Fourth Corps of the Syrian Army are about to make new advances in the Northern parts of the country.*
> 
> The newly-formed corps of the Syrian army has between 60,000 to 100,000 troops with different expertise. It was earlier reported that the army was preparing for massive and significant operations in the Northern parts of Syria following Russia’s recent logistical backups.
> 
> Read more: Syrian Army's Elite Force to Gain New Victories in Northern Syria




Interesting. So this new Fourth Corps is not part of National Defense Force but is rather part of SAA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

ultron said:


> Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters attacking insurgents in northern Hama province



Why using so much flares, is there any manpads involved?


----------



## ultron

bongbang said:


> Why using so much flares, is there any manpads involved?




a precaution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters attacking insurgents in northern Hama province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So this new Fourth Corps is not part of National Defense Force but is rather part of SAA?





bongbang said:


> Why using so much flares, is there any manpads involved?



they are part of ELITE SAA 
flare is there as it is flying too low even RPG can shoot it down and some group has SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Brave mujahideen 

Террористы ИГ в страхе бегут из котла у Хан-Шейхуна в Сирии - YouTube 

Run Bitches run

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Project 4202 said:


> Brave mujahideen
> 
> Террористы ИГ в страхе бегут из котла у Хан-Шейхуна в Сирии - YouTube
> 
> Run Bitches run




 you should not laugh they are true mujahideen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Can any Russian translate the description, and tell whats going on ? I can't seem to understand google translator...


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters attacking insurgents in northern Hama province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So this new Fourth Corps is not part of National Defense Force but is rather part of SAA?




wooooww that was awesome !


----------



## opruh

Such a good news to know that isis and moderate terrorists are dying left and right thanks to Russian bombs and Syrian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Russia's 'Stunning Display of Military Prowess' Damages US Prestige*

*Right after Russia's Caspian Fleet fired a barrage of 26 long-range cruise missiles successfully hitting Islamic State targets in Syria, the Pentagon tried to belittle Moscow's achievement by alleging that four rockets malfunctioned.*

"The real harm [to the US] comes from the loss of American prestige suffered as a result of Russia's stunning display of the kind of military prowess previously thought to be the sole purview of the United States military … and the loss of face that comes with the accompanying regional and global realization that when it comes to the great game being played out today in regard to Syria, Russia holds nearly all the cards," former US Marine intelligence officer Scott Ritter asserted.

Read more: Russia's 'Stunning Display of Military Prowess' Damages US Prestige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The Syrian military has regained multiple towns but of course you have to twist everything. You speak of taking "small" villages yet fail to understand that it is more about how the militants are equipped, trained, how many of them there are and where they are located.


The biggest "town" they captured is 2K Atchan, so basically nothing. 



> Just because militants hold a village does not mean that the militant forces are concentrated only in the village. You seem to have a short memory about what happened in Lebanon. Hezbollah destroyed or disabled dozens of Israeli tanks, this was also around small villages, in fact a lot of the fighters ambushed Israeli tanks out in the open countryside.


1) Hezbollah is tenfolds better armed and trained than poor peasant militias which they call "terrorists". Hint, have u ever seen Hezbollah firing cooking canisters?
2) Israel captured dozens villages already in first week of ground offensive.
3) And most important, no one in Israel considers it a big achievement, quite on contrary.



Star Wars said:


> Can any Russian translate the description, and tell whats going on ? I can't seem to understand google translator...


Worthless spam.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> The biggest "town" they captured is 2K Atchan, so basically nothing.






What I said went way over your head. The size of towns means little, again you are forgetting what happened to all those Israeli tanks out in the open country. Let's look at an example of how flawed your argument is. Look at the battle for Donetsk airport, we are talking one small strategic location not a town or city and look how many months it took to capture. Or look at the battle of hill 776, or what happened to the Israeli army in 2006. The Syrian army is not only recapturing towns but territory. 

Let me repeat that....territory.







500 said:


> 1) Hezbollah is tenfolds better armed and trained than poor peasant militias which they call "terrorists". Hint, have u ever seen Hezbollah firing cooking canisters?






Oh those poor "peasants" armed with TOW missiles, SA-7s, T-55s, T-72s, mortars, heavy machine guns and small arms, and an Israeli of all people is defending terrorists many of which are foreigners (they have no business being in Syria) when Israel regularly kills civilians with their disproportionate use of force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Scott RitterBecome a fan
Author, 'Dangerous Ground'
*The Trouble with Missiles*
Posted:10/09/2015 7:55 pm EDTUpdated:10/09/2015 7:59 pm EDT




On October 7, 2015, four ships belonging to the Caspian Sea flotilla of the Russian Navy fired 26 long-range "Kaliber" cruise missiles (officially referred to as the 3M-14 by Russia, or by its NATO designation, SS-N-30), at 11 targets inside Syria. According to the Russians, all 26 missiles hit their targets. According to unnamed Pentagon officials, four of the 26 did not, falling instead into a "mostly rural" area of Iran, where two of the missile's 1,000 pound warheads detonated, causing damage to some buildings and possibly several civilian casualties. Both the Russian and Iranian governments vehemently deny these claims, and the United States has provided no factually-based evidence to sustain these unsourced allegations.

On the surface, claims that four cruise missiles failed to reach their targets should have generated little alarm or concern among either military professionals or those in the media who report on such matters. After all, the United States has been employing naval-fired long range cruise missiles - the BGM-109, or "Tomahawk" - in combat operations since 1991, and the reality associated with operational malfunctions and other technical issues that arise from the employment of technologically advanced weapons systems are known all-too-well. During the Gulf War in 1991, 297 Tomahawks were attempted to be fired by the US Navy. Nine failed to leave their launch tubes, and six suffered booster malfunctions which caused them to fall into the water shortly after launch, representing a 5% failure rate on launch. Of the 282 missiles successfully launched, 245 hit their targets; 37 did not. The Pentagon claims that Iraq shot down between two and six Tomahawks, meaning that between 31 and 35 Tomahawks went "astray", or around 12% of the missiles launched. These calculations are consistent with the Pentagon's claims of an approximate 85% success rate for the Tomahawk during that conflict.

In the coming decade, Iraq continued to be the favorite target for American cruise missiles - 46 were attempted to be launched against a manufacturing plant outside Baghdad in January 1993 (42 left their tubes, 34 of which hit their intended target); 25 were fired at the Iraqi Intelligence Service's headquarters in June 1993 (23 of which launched, 16 hitting their target), 44 against Iraqi air defense sites in August 1996 (31 hitting their target), and 325 against a wide variety of targets in December 1998 (there is no data on how many of these actually hit their target - the Pentagon assigned a success rate of around 90%, meaning less than 300 did so.) In every instance, missiles went astray and struck unintended targets, causing significant damage and civilian casualties. Although the Navy began employing improved versions of the Tomahawk in the late 1990's, the problem with missiles going awry did not go away - the Serbian government reported missiles hitting the water and striking civilian buildings after a barrage of 13 Tomahawks was fired into Bosnia in September 1995, and later, in 1999, when some 219 Tomahawks were fired at targets in Serbia. Similar issues with malfunctioning Tomahawks plagued US cruise missile attacks against Sudan, Libya, Afghanistan and Yemen over the years. And, more recently, ISIS has recovered the remains of two Tomahawk missiles launched on 22-23 September 2014 that failed to reach their targets (out of 47 launched.)

Operational failures, however tragic the consequences, are a reality of modern warfare, where increasingly sophisticated weapons systems like the Tomahawk are employed on a regular basis. While both Russia and Iran deny there were any operational failures among the 26 "Kalibr" cruise missiles fired at targets in Syria on October 7, it would not be surprising if there had been, and in any case such failures, in and of themselves, would not constitute headline-grabbing news. What drives the news-worthiness of the reporting is the political spin being put on the alleged missile failures by the Pentagon - that the Russian missiles don't work as advertised, and that Iranian territory was somehow violated as a result of these failures. The military value of precision-guided long-range cruise missiles has been amply demonstrated by the United States, and since 1991 American military forces have enjoyed a virtual monopoly on their use (Great Britain also fields the BGM-109 as a submarine-launched weapon, and has employed its Tomahawks on a limited number of occasions in joint military strikes together with the United States navy.) The fact that Russia has now joined the ranks of nations with an operational capability to strike with precision high-value targets at a range of nearly 1,000 miles is a clear propaganda victory for the Russians, one the Pentagon appears very keen on blunting through the release of its unsubstantiated claims of Russian missile failures.

The real story, according to the spin being placed on the story by the Pentagon (and willingly echoed by an all-too compliant American media) is the alleged violation of Iranian territory that occurred when these missiles hit earth. The goal in emphasizing this aspect of the story ("Russian missiles headed for Syria landed in Iran" announced CNN on its website) is clear - to generate some sort of political fallout within Iran over a violation of its territorial sovereignty. The United States knows all-to-well the potential backlash that can occur when a cruise missile goes astray - in late March, 2003, the United States was compelled to reposition ships in the Mediterranean and Red Seas when seven Tomahawk missiles intended for Iraq wound up on Turkish and Saudi Arabian soil, prompting both those governments to close their air space to American cruise missiles. Three other stray Tomahawks ended up hitting targets in Iran, prompting the Iranian government to file official complaints with the British and Swiss embassies (the Swiss represent American interests in Iran, given the lack of diplomatic relations between the two.) Perhaps the Pentagon was hoping to anger anti-Russian elements among the Iranian body politic, generating the same sort of diplomatic brouhaha it experienced in 2003.

If so, then whomever in the Pentagon who made the decision to leak the information about the alleged Russian missile failures has little or no appreciation of either history or current affairs. In 1991, the United States deliberately routed hundreds of its Tomahawk missiles over Iranian territory to take advantage of readily identifiable terrain features required by the guidance system of the BGM-109 to navigate toward its intended target inside Iran. This was done without any permission being sought by the United States, or given by Iran, prior to the missiles being launched, and understandably angered the Iranian government when it detected the missiles flying over its territory. This blatant disregard on the part of the United States for the territorial integrity of Iran in 1991 influenced the Iranian reaction in 2003, when it supported the American attack on Iran but protested the violation of its territory by the errant Tomahawk missiles.

Unlike the United States in 1991 and 2003, Russia not only sought the permission of Iran (and Iraq, for that matter, since the 26 "Kalibr" missiles launched in the Caspian Sea were required to pass over Iraqi territory as well prior to hitting their targets inside Syria), but fully integrated the Iranian, Iraqi and Syrian militaries into the planning and implementation of the missile strikes. This coordination was announced by all four parties when they set up a joint planning and intelligence sharing apparatus in Baghdad last month, so any intent on the part of the Pentagon to somehow "expose" the Russian-Iranian military cooperation in Syria by announcing that Russian missiles fell into Iranian territory was misspent effort.

The crude nature of the Pentagon's blatant anti-Russian propaganda campaign following the Russian cruise missile attack inside Syria only underscores the difficult position the Russian missile attacks have placed the United States, both regionally and globally. The Russians have invited the United States to coordinate its military operations in Iraq and Syria with the new joint Russian-Iraqi-Iranian-Syrian headquarters in Baghdad; the Americans adamantly refuse to do so. As a result, the American embassy in Iraq receives a gruff warning from a Russian officer about the closure of Syrian airspace hours before Russian operations begin, compelling the United States Air Force to suspend operations in an effort to de-conflict military assets (in short, to prevent a situation where Russian and American aircraft might come into contact with one another.)

While American aircraft operate with the permission of the Iraqi government over Iraq, they have no such permission from the Syrian government for the operations conducted in the airspace of that nation, in effect placing the United States outside international law in that regard. The Russians, on the other hand, operate in Syria at the invitation of the Syrian government, and as such its operations have a legal standing that take precedent over anything the United States (and the entire American-led anti-ISIS coalition) seeks to accomplish in Syria. The Russians, in effect, control the entirety of Syria's airspace, and are able to dictate the pace and scope of the American and coalition air strikes in Syria simply by doing business as it best sees fit - including launching cruise missiles from the Caspian Sea. The United States has no legal ground upon which to stand when it comes to protesting the Russian actions.

But the real harm comes from the loss of American prestige suffered as a result of Russia's stunning display of the kind of military prowess previously thought to be the sole purview of the United States military (and, to a lesser extent, its proxy, Great Britain), and the loss of face that comes with the accompanying regional and global realization that when it comes to the great game being played out today in regard to Syria, Russia holds nearly all the cards. The Russian missile strike was part of a major coordinated offensive launched by the Syrian Army, with Russian and Iranian military advice and assistance, against anti-regime forces that are supported by the United States and its allies. This new flexing of Syrian military muscle occurred simultaneously with the announcement by Secretary of Defense Ash Carter of the suspension of the failed effort by the Pentagon to train and equip a viable anti-regime military force.

The message emerging from these dueling announcements is clear - while America scrambles to piece together the semblance of a coherent Syrian policy while Russia, together with its Iranian and Syrian allies, effectively executes one. This is the backstory that underpins the non-story of alleged Russian missile failures - Russia is succeeding while America fails. Given the track record of American policy in the Middle East over the past decade (Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Yemen, and Syria), perhaps this is a good thing. One thing is for certain - the kind of empty propaganda ploys represented by the leaked "news" about Russian cruise missile malfunctions may resonate in American living rooms, but fall on deaf ears where they matter most, on the ground inside Syria, and in the homes of the Iraqi and Iranian citizens who support their respective nations efforts to shore up the embattled regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and stop the spread of ISIS.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> What I said went way over your head. The size of towns means little, again you are forgetting what happened to all those Israeli tanks out in the open country. Let's look at an example of how flawed your argument is. Look at the battle for Donetsk airport, we are talking one small strategic location not a town or city and look how many months it took to capture. Or look at the battle of hill 776, or what happened to the Israeli army in 2006. The Syrian army is not only recapturing towns but territory.
> 
> Let me repeat that....territory.


Atchan is a small village in the middle of nowhere. And there is nothing similar between Israel in 2006 and Assad. Israel lost in 33 days of war less than Assad in 2 days. Not talking about totally different reasons of war.



> Oh those poor "peasants" armed with TOW missiles, SA-7s, T-55s, T-72s, mortars, heavy machine guns and small arms, and an Israeli of all people is defending terrorists many of which are foreigners (they have no business being in Syria) when Israel regularly kills civilians with their disproportionate use of force.


TOWs were supplied only AFTER Assad invited Hezbollah and Iraqi militias (total number is about 550, thats simply nothing). All the rest is captured from Assad himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Strikes in Syria 'Delivered Much More Results' Than US Coalition*

Read more: Russian Strikes in Syria 'Delivered Much More Results' Than US Coalition

"Just a few days of the Russian military action have delivered much more tangible results than the US-led operation," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russian aviation group in the Syrian Arab Republic continues strikes against ISIS infrastructures : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation


Alliance Su-34 bomber bombing insurgent positions in Kafr Nabodah







Alliance air power pounding insurgent positions

















Alliance ground forces captured the southern part of Kafr Nabodah

Syrian army, Russian jets drive back rebels in fiercest clashes for days: monitor - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653470100650110976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance assembled 7,000 hardcore Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan Shias to storm Idlib.

Seven thousand of Al-haydareyeen, the Fatimids, the IRGC and Hezbollah ready for the battle of Idlib | Elijah J M | ايليا ج مغناير

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Alliance assembled 7,000 hardcore Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan Shias to storm Idlib.
> 
> Seven thousand of Al-haydareyeen, the Fatimids, the IRGC and Hezbollah ready for the battle of Idlib | Elijah J M | ايليا ج مغناير




what is need has to be done Syria is a big palce
with Russia by its side the Mission hopefully Success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ptldM3 said:


> they have no business being in Syria


Reminds me of someone.. Hmm.. 

On that note, are you actually in Jordan or just trolling?


----------



## bdslph

*US Military Airdrops Tons of Ammo to New Rebel Group in Syria's North*

Read more: US Military Airdrops Tons of Ammo to New Rebel Group in Syria's North

*A group of US cargo aircraft airdropped overnight some 50 tons of small fire ammunition and explosives to rebels in northern Syria’s Hasakah province, CNN reported Monday citing a US official speaking on condition of anonymity.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The broadcaster claimed that this was a first step in a US effort to boost support to what the White House refers to as moderate opposition forces fighting regular Syrian troops loyal to President Bashar Assad.

C-17 cargo planes dropped ammunition on 112 pallets to be retrieved by opposition fighters on the ground from a US-vetted group called by Washington the Syrian Arab Coalition.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

can any one verify this ,
112 pallets is a lot most will go to terrorist hands thanks USA 
small ammo and explosive but be there something good or else they would not have used c17


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance claims captured Salma


Class dismissed. Alliance air power levels insurgent training center in Idlib province. Only Alliance soldiers can be trained. Insurgents cannot be trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kurds have formed a coalition called the Syrian Democratic Forces. 

It consists of: 

Jaysh Al-Thuwar 
Burkan Al Furat 
Al-Sanadid Forces
Brigade Groups of Al-Jazira
Assyrian Military Council
YPG/YPJ

It is this group that America mentioned that they would support after the failure with the turkish "FSA" group. US will send weapons and supplies in order to liberate areas from IS, if this is in general or specific I am not certain. But I have heard Raqqa being mentioned. Today they "airdropped 50 tons of weapons, ammunition& medical supplies in 112 palettes to YPG-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in Haseke."


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

RUSSIA SHOULD HIT AL QAEDA AL NUSRA JAISH AL FATTAH KURDISH FACTIONS ETC AT FULL SPEED DECIMATE THEM WIPE THEM .


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Also I must say "tahya" Daesh for killing the pig hamadani. There is nothing better than to see extremist trash from both sides killing each other but this made me extra satisfied. I see no difference in the rulers of Iran and IS. Same garbage, same people. 

You see hamadani as the name tells comes from the city of Hamadan. He togheter with the notorious Khalkhali set up the Sepah branch in the Kurdish region. Where he would execute hundreds of Kurdish activists throughout the Kurdish regions. In Sanandaj about 70 people, in Meriwan 50, Saqqez 90 and in Kamyaran about 80 and some other places I can't remember.






But if you think he was smart you're wrong. He was an analphabet who failed to enter university but thanks to his membership to the grand mullah he entered military school and went out with straight A's . He also led the Iranian forces during the 2nd war in Kurdistan upon the call of Khomeini when he declared a fatwa against the Kurdish people and that they were "halah". Surprisingly IS also says Kurds are halal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

bdslph said:


> *US Military Airdrops Tons of Ammo to New Rebel Group in Syria's North*
> 
> Read more: US Military Airdrops Tons of Ammo to New Rebel Group in Syria's North
> 
> *A group of US cargo aircraft airdropped overnight some 50 tons of small fire ammunition and explosives to rebels in northern Syria’s Hasakah province, CNN reported Monday citing a US official speaking on condition of anonymity.*
> 
> MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The broadcaster claimed that this was a first step in a US effort to boost support to what the White House refers to as moderate opposition forces fighting regular Syrian troops loyal to President Bashar Assad.
> 
> C-17 cargo planes dropped ammunition on 112 pallets to be retrieved by opposition fighters on the ground from a US-vetted group called by Washington the Syrian Arab Coalition.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> can any one verify this ,
> 112 pallets is a lot most will go to terrorist hands thanks USA
> small ammo and explosive but be there something good or else they would not have used c17


DON'T WORRY WILL BE IN HEZBOLLAH HANDS SOON .


----------



## 500

Today TOW batch:


























Note how openly and nonchalantly they stand, dont even bother to change position after firing missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Rebels repel another attack on Kafrnabuda:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Insurgent TOW anti tank guided missile firers wear tee shirts instead of body armor  Alliance Dragunov snipers can easily take them out at say 400 meters and Alliance Sayyad 2 snipers can easily take them out at say 800 meters.

Sayyad 2 at 0:27

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Insurgent TOW anti tank guided missile firers are wear tee shirts instead of body armor  Alliance Dragunov snipers can easily take them out at say 400 meters and Alliance Sayyad 2 snipers can easily take them out at say 800 meters.


Yes supaboy, that basically shows how effective are is the "Alliance" air and artillery support. Basically just spray and pray.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

I do believe eventually insurgents will lose Kafr Nabodah. If we think about it. Thousands of Ukrainian soldiers who actually wore body armor died within a few months of actual combat when they had easy access to hospitals and their opponents did not have air power. Now we take a look at Kafr Nabodah which is under insane aerial and artillery attacks every day, every day, and those insurgents wear nothing but tee shirts and have no access to hospitals. It's not hard to imagine thousands of insurgents are being killed every week. It's only a matter of time before Alliance captures Kafr Nabudah. Be it a week, or a month, or a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

ultron said:


> I do believe eventually insurgents will lose Kafr Nabodah. If we think about it. Thousands of Ukrainian soldiers who actually wore body armor died within a few months of actual combat when they had easy access to hospitals and their opponents did not have air power. Now we take a look at Kafr Nabodah which is under insane aerial and artillery attacks every day, every day, and those insurgents wear nothing but tee shirts and have no access to hospitals. It's not hard to imagine thousands of insurgents are being killed every week. It's only a matter of time before Alliance captures Kafr Nabudah. Be it a week, or a month, or a year.


I THINK THE PLACE WILL BE CAPTURED IN 2 TO 3 WEEKS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

China is joining Russia in Syrian conflict. J--15 will join for Assad. Russian media telling.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Insurgent TOW anti tank guided missile firers wear tee shirts instead of body armor  Alliance Dragunov snipers can easily take them out at say 400 meters and Alliance Sayyad 2 snipers can easily take them out at say 800 meters.
> 
> Sayyad 2 at 0:27




they aren't firing tows at 400,800, meters more like 1.2K to 3K

all you gotta do is count seconds after a TOW launch to determine how far away the target is.


280m/s x 6-8 seconds=1.68KM to 2.25KM 

you are going to need a marine or SAS sniper with a .50BMG to hit rats at that range.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> they aren't firing tows at 400,800, meters more like 1.2K to 3K
> 
> all you gotta do is count seconds after a TOW launch to determine how far away the target is.
> 
> 
> 280m/s x 6-8 seconds=1.68KM to 2.25KM
> 
> you are going to need a marine or SAS sniper with a .50BMG to hit rats at that range.




Most TOW firings are under 2,000 meters because the longer the range, the less accurate. Why? Because TOW spins while it flies. Individual soldiers are nearly impossible to spot at 400 meters. That makes snipers deadly to ATGM firers who are usually positioned on roofs.



monitor said:


> China is joining Russia in Syrian conflict. J--15 will join for Assad. Russian media telling.




China foreign minister says supports Syrian sovereignty - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Most TOW firings are under 2,000 meters because the longer the range, the less accurate. Why? Because TOW spins while it flies. Individual soldiers are nearly impossible to spot at 400 meters. That makes snipers deadly to ATGM firers who are usually positions on roofs.


Wow you are retarded.
Most ATGMs, even Russian pieces of junk (like Malyutka), have 80% accuracy at least at max range. TOW has 90% IIRC.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Most TOW firings are under 2,000 meters because the longer the range, the less accurate. Why? Because TOW spins while it flies. Individual soldiers are nearly impossible to spot at 400 meters. That makes snipers deadly to ATGM firers who are usually positions on roofs.



like I said about 1.2KM to 2.25KM seems like the sweet spot for firing a TOW.

it's a pretty accurate systems that drops off when the target is moving like 30KMH or more.


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: Rebels claim to have shot down Russian helicopter. If my memory serves me well, this must be the 86th Russian helicopter shot down by rebels in past few days. Big blow to Russia indeed. Rebels stronkkk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653654818121216000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653461979571585024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> like I said about 1.2KM to 2.25KM seems like the sweet spot for firing a TOW.
> 
> it's a pretty accurate systems that drops off when the target is moving like 30KMH or more.




True. But Dragunov snipers are devastating at 400 meters range. Energy of 7.62 by 54 mm at that range is still over 2000 J if I'm not mistaken. That makes Dragunov snipers deadly to ATGM firers.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Breaking: Rebels claim to have shot down Russian helicopter. If my memory serves me well, this must be the 86th Russian helicopter shot down by rebels in past few days. Big blow to Russia indeed. Rebels stronkkk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653654818121216000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653461979571585024


At least they're not claiming to fight Israel while being allied with Russia, a country which is sharing intelligence with Israel, giving Israel green light to target Iran & Hezbollah, and gets Israeli help in developing their planes and helicopters. Just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Dr.Thrax said:


> At least they're not claiming to fight Israel while being allied with Russia, a country which is sharing intelligence with Israel, giving Israel green light to target Iran & Hezbollah, and gets Israeli help in developing their planes and helicopters. Just saying


I SMELL AN IRANIAN HERE ::


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground forces stormed Kafr Nabodah again today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance ground forces stormed Kafr Nabodah again today


Totally destroyed but failed to take. They use WW2 Soviet tactics. Problem is that while Soviets had 2 times more manpower than Germans, in Syria the ratio is opposite.

Another senior Hezzie killed today:






Mahdi Hassan Obaid "Abu Ridah"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Problem is that while Soviets had 2 times more manpower than Germans, in Syria the ratio is opposite"




On the contrary. Insurgent controlled places have very little population compared to Alliance controlled places.

Insurgents fight hard. But that's not going to save them from artillery and aerial bombing. Technology always wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> On the contrary. Insurgent controlled places have very little population compared to Alliance controlled places.


Ur "Alliance" are Alawites - 12% of the population, supaboy. 



> Insurgents are not afraid to die. But that's not going to save them from artillery and aerial bombing. Technology always wins.


WW2 style attacks is not technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Syrian Army is very fucked these days .

After 4 fucking years they still use the same failed strategy . Are they insane or what ?

using tanks as a cover is not effective as terrorists have hundreds of TOW missiles .


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Ur "Alliance" are Alawites - 12% of the population, supaboy.




Take a look at all the cities, towns, villages controlled by Alliance. That's 80% of Syria's population right there. How many people does Kafr Nabudah have? How many people does Hama have? How many people does Douma have? How many people does Damascus have? We are talking about more than 10 to 1 numbers advantage to Alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Take a look at all the cities, towns, villages controlled by Alliance. That's 80% of Syria's population right there.


Thats notal nonsense. For example, the most populous Syrian province by far is Aleppo - nearly 5 million population and rebels control most of it. 

Secondly as I said its Alawis who fight for Assad. Look at Syrian towns and u will see swarms of young men walking in streets, no one is recruiting them because they will shoot their Alawi commanders if u give them weapons.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Thats notal nonsense. For example, the most populous Syrian province by far is Aleppo - nearly 5 million population and rebels control most of it.
> 
> Secondly as I said its Alawis who fight for Assad. Look at Syrian towns and u will see swarms of young men walking in streets, no one is recruiting them because they will shoot their Alawi commanders if u give them weapons.




Aleppo today is very sparsely populated. Damascus has 8 million people compared to 1.7 million before 2011. Take a look at insurgent places. All empty. Insurgents cannot build a single infrastructure. Insurgents have no technology. Most people from Idlib province moved to Alliance places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

So , USA officially sent 50,000 Kilograms weapons and ammunition for that *7 or 8* moderate rebel that they trained !?

they ruined both Iraq and Afghanistan for " fighting with Islamist Jihadi " and now , they are arming them .... no wonder why we are calling them " Great Satan " ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Another headpiece Mahdi Hasan Abeed 'Hajj Abu Ridah of the terrorist organization Hezbollah has been liquidated by the Syrian people:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Ur "Alliance" are Alawites - 12% of the population, supaboy.




Anyway, population is not a big factor in modern warfare. 10% whites ruled South Africa for centuries because they had technology. Without technology, what are you gonna do when artillery falls on your head all day all night? Doesn't matter what your population is, you WILL be killed if you don't have technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance spokesman claims progress being made against insurgents







Alliance offensive in Latakia province. Destroyed insurgent crude homemade mortar at 0:59. A couple of insurgent dead bodies at 2:17. Viewer discretion is advised.







Alliance captured Mansoura in Ghab plain.

Alliance captured Kafr Tunah and Jabal 'Antar in north east Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Skaikka in Idlib province.

Alliance captured Free Zone and Juvenile Detention Center in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

After watching the videos of fsa and isis terrorist on live leak....the stuff they do to women children and elderly people is just barbaric and the same should be done to them and there supporters anywhere around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance makes Kafr Nabodah unlivable for insurgents. Will storm again tomorrow.








Most powerful Alliance artillery. BM-30 Smerch. 300 mm caliber. 90 km range.







Alliance captured Sukayk in northern Hama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

atatwolf said:


> Another headpiece Mahdi Hasan Abeed 'Hajj Abu Ridah of the terrorist organization Hezbollah has been liquidated by the Syrian people:



By Chechen Syrians or Uyghur ones who have settled in Latakia and Idlib ?

Maybe Uzbiks ?



ultron said:


> Alliance makes Kafr Nabodah unlivable for insurgents. Will storm again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most powerful Alliance artillery. BM-30 Smerch. 300 mm caliber. 90 km range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance captured Sukayk in northern Hama



Any usage of napalm in recent operations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

The SiLent crY said:


> Any usage of napalm in recent operations ?




No they use HE-FRAG high explosive fragmentation.


Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters providing CAS to Alliance ground forces in offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

Waking everyday to here news of isis terrorists and anti-assad terrorists dying from Russian bombs always gives me strength. Russia needs to escalate their bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

opruh said:


> Russia needs to escalate their bombings.


Russia will increase the numbers of combat flight up to 150-200 per day when the new base will be finished in next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Anyway, population is not a big factor in modern warfare. 10% whites ruled South Africa for centuries because they had technology. Without technology, what are you gonna do when artillery falls on your head all day all night? Doesn't matter what your population is, you WILL be killed if you don't have technology.


I repeat: ww2 or even ww1 style attacks is not a "technology". In these dumb attacks Alawis spend their most precious resource: loyal manpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> *Salma: Wahhabi hole in the Syrian border *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight for every village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-25 Close air support




nice to see the Russian reporters are in the front line reporting



MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> DON'T WORRY WILL BE IN HEZBOLLAH HANDS SOON .



hopefully 



ultron said:


> No they use HE-FRAG high explosive fragmentation.
> 
> 
> Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters providing CAS to Alliance ground forces in offensive



terrorist getting evaporated by Russian , so many heli in one place hehee



Barmaley said:


> Russia will increase the numbers of combat flight up to 150-200 per day when the new base will be finished in next month.



which base r u talking about


----------



## Serpentine

SAA takes back 2 strategic hills, Tal Ahmar and Tal UN in Quneitra:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian army advances under Russian air cover, sparks fiercest clashes ever *


Syrian government troops backed by Russian air forces have started a large-scale offensive against ISIS terrorists and have already established control over a number of areas in different Syrian provinces.
The Syrian Arab Army has made significant progress in eliminating ISIS terrorists and destroying their command centers, ammo depots and vehicles in the Free Zone in Aleppo, as well as in 13 further towns and villages and two areas spanning Hama and Latakia provinces, the General Command of the Army and Armed Forces announced in a statement on Monday.

The regime forces have been engaged in heavy fighting since the beginning of Russia’s anti-terror operation in Syria. Russia’s airstrikes mainly concentrate on the borders of Hama, Idlib and Latakia.
Control has been established over the towns and villages in the northern countryside of the Hama province including Kafar Nabouda, Oum Harten, Sekik, Tal Sekik, Tal al-Sakher, and al-Bahsa and others, the statement said as reported by Syria’s SANA news agency.

Terrorists were ousted from the northern countryside of Lattakia province with Syrian troops establishing control over the towns of Jub al-Ahmar, Kafar Delbe, Katef Jouret al-Batikh hills and Ruwaiset Khandaq Jamo, according to the statement.

The Free Zone area in Aleppo province is also under the command of the Syrian army. 

The EU foreign ministers expressed concerns over Russia’s involvement saying during meetings in Luxembourg, its airstrikes hit not IS targets but _“moderate”_ rebels and _“must cease immediately.”_

*READ MORE: RT EXCLUSIVE: Report from the frontline where Syrian troops are fighting ISIS*

The Russian Defense Ministry has been maintaining that Russian aircraft inflict almost surgical airstrikes on IS installations. Apart from those, only the Al-Qaeda-linked Al-Nusra front was targeted in one strike.

Syrian army advances under Russian air cover, sparks fiercest clashes ever — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tal Ahmar hill in Quneitra province

Alliance captured Lahaya in northern Hama province



500 said:


> In these dumb attacks Alawis spend their most precious resource: loyal manpower.




The media has not been correct. It's not about Alawis vs Sunnis. It's about Allah, Suria, Bashar o bas.






see 0:30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Tanks & BMP from Russian reserve will be delivered to SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Barmaley said:


> Tanks & BMP from Russian reserve will be delivered to SAA.




New artillery like MSTA-B?


----------



## Barmaley

ultron said:


> New artillery like MSTA-B?



I dunno, MSTA-B is a towed artillery. So maybe too.


----------



## Star Wars

Breaking: Syrian Army Enters Tartiyah in Northeast Latakia; Progress Made in Salma

Islamist Rebels Suffer Heavy Casualties in Failed Counter-Offensive in Northeast Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> Tanks & BMP from Russian reserve will be delivered to SAA.



if u look in normal videos some of the APC and tank Syrian forces use you can idea it is old stock but supply to Syria now and is doing good work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power bombing insurgent strategic positions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> SAA takes back 2 strategic hills, Tal Ahmar and Tal UN in Quneitra:


Its about 4th time they claim it.


----------



## bdslph

*GOOD NEWS *

ISIS lost most of its ammunition & heavy vehicles in Russian airstrikes – military 
ISIS lost most of its ammunition & heavy vehicles in Russian airstrikes – military — RT News
Islamic State militants have lost "most" of their ammunition, heavy vehicles and equipment in Russian airstrikes, the Defense Ministry said Tuesday. At least 86 ISIS targets were hit during 88 sorties in the last 24 hours.
Sukhoi Su-24M and Su-34 bombers, together with Su-25SM ground support aircrafts targeted Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) sites in the provinces of Raqqah, Hama, Idlib, Latakia and Aleppo, according to the ministry. The jets hit command posts, ammunition and armament depots, military vehicles, plants producing explosives, field camps and bases.

Su-24M bombers also targeted an IS field headquarters near the city of Anadan in the province of Aleppo from which the terrorists coordinated their activities. There was an ammunition depot at the site, the ministry said.

One more IS field post was destroyed near the city of al-Bab in Aleppo Province.

A new set of videos was released showing targets hit in Latakia and Hama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Today single Su-25 attacked refugees in Idlib School and single Su-34 bombed Darrat Izza neighborhood in Aleppo. Thus if in the beginning Russians tried to act as some kind of normal air forcewhich works in pairs and attacks military targets now they switched to Assad air force mode: single plane that just drops bombs randomly on rebel areas.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Today single Su-25 attacked refugees in Idlib School and single Su-34 bombed Darrat Izza neighborhood in Aleppo. Thus if in the beginning Russians tried to act as some kind of normal air forcewhich works in pairs and attacks military targets now they switched to Assad air force mode: single plane that just drops bombs randomly on rebel areas.




Inhabitants beware. Living conditions of insurgent places will significantly deteriorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Barmaley said:


> Tanks & BMP from Russian reserve will be delivered to SAA.




Thats good !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Aircraft in Syria Carry Out 88 Sorties in 24 Hours*

*The targets included ISIL command posts, weapon storage facilities, and sites where the group manufactured explosives, a Russian Defense Ministry spokesman said Tuesday.*
MOSCOW, October 13 (Sputnik) — Russian aircraft carried out 88 sorties in Syria in 24 hours, the Russian Defense Ministry said Tuesday.

Over the past day, Su-24, Su-24M and Su-25SM aircraft completed 88 sorties on 86 terrorist infrastructure positions in the Raqqa, Hama, Idlib, Latakia, and Aleppo regions," ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov told reporters.
The targets included IS command posts, weapon storage facilities, and sites where the group manufactured explosives, he said.
Intercepted talks between Islamic State militants in Syria indicate that parts of the group are ready to leave the combat zone in Syria due to acute weapon shortages, Konashenkov went on to say.

"According to radio intercepts in the Hama and Homs provinces, the militants experience an acute shortage of ammunition for small arms and grenade launchers. Some field commanders have stated demands to their leadership that if they do not receive arms in the near future, they will withdraw their groups from the combat zone," ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov told reporters.

Today, these are no longer caravans [transporting weapons], but maneuverable groups of off-road vehicles, usually moving at night with cargo for terrorists," he added.
According to the spokesman, Islamic State fighters have lost a large part of their weapons and equipment as Russia has stepped up its airstrikes in Syria. This has forced the group to "set in motion the entire logistics network available to the terrorists in order to transport ammunition and fuel from the Raqqa province.

Read more: Russian Aircraft in Syria Carry Out 88 Sorties in 24 Hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

From us attack and Russian attack it seems us wanted to keep alive the issue of Isis alive as a excuse to poke their nose in middle east on the other hand Russian using Isis threats as way to wipes out any anti Asad elements.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels announced a counter offensive in Hama, after recapturing the majority of the land they lost (in Latakia, Sahl al Ghab, and Northern Hama), minus a few villages/hills. After 30+ tanks, armored vehicles, and trucks destroyed, with dozens of Assadist troops dead (if not Hundreds), this should be a relatively easy offensive if rebels execute it well and avoid ruskie airstrikes.

Amnesty International also released a report of YPG/PKK war crimes:
Syria: US ally’s razing of villages amounts to war crimes | Amnesty International
@Al-Kurdi

Russia continues to help ISIS with airstrikes vs. rebels in Aleppo, on the following towns: Anadan, Hayan, Ratyan, Bayanoun, Darat Izza & Hraitan. ISIS also basically *handed over territory* to SAA in northern Aleppo. Hraitan was attacked by an ISIS VBIED 3 days ago, now Russia bombs it.

Here's what the Ruskies, Nusayris, and Rafidah did to Kafr Naboudah:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia hit 86 'terrorist' targets in Syria in past 24 hours: military - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

This ape was an officer of Saudi army. He joined Nusra terrorists in Syria almost 3 years ago. Many other terrorists from other nationalities came to Syria with his help, the most prominent of them, al-Mohaiseni, Nusra's religious leader.

He went directly to hell today after succumbing to injuries he suffered in the terrorists' attack on Fua'a town few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Killed Iranian general also made a pic with Soleimani...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Killed Iranian general also made pic with Soleimani...


He was 2nd after Soleimani.


----------



## ultron

Alliance's counterpart to Ukraine's notorious Right Sector, the notorious Hezbollah


----------



## Tsilihin

Does anybody can tell me how will be solved the problem with post war lunatics.
How countries like Jordan,Syria,Lebanon,Israel,countries in Europe,how will provide safety to ordinary people because facts is that there will be a lot of problems in the future with the acts of terrorism.
That's the second chapter of story!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Killed Iranian general also made a pic with Soleimani...


I knew it. I didn't even bother looking for pictures for him with the "hero" Solaimani, Iran...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

pro Alliance rally in Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Here is my 2 cents on this isis and fsa thing is that Syrian government should issue the warning that city will flattened by nuclear bomb so let the public know in advance about it so they can get out...the remaining is isis and fsa Terrorist in the cities lets vaporize them and bulit a new city from scratch for the public...China and Russia is supporting the government so funds won't be an issue...


----------



## ultron

Alliance BM-30 Smerch MLRS artillery firing cluster munitions and pounding insurgent front line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance crazy hezy storming Zabadani







how crazy hezy turned the tide in Syria in Alliance's favor







Alliance air power bombing insurgent strategic targets







Alliance reports insurgents are losing huge amounts of arms because of Alliance air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

GOOD JOB RUSSIA

HEZBOLLAH MIGHT OPEN ANOTHER FRONT AGAINST TERRORISTS IN SYRIA'S BACKERS AGAINST ISRAEL ESPECIALLY WITH RUSSIA AROUND THE CORNER .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

i am not sure that an occupation army is something to be proud of. 

and yeah that's so good to see Russians destroy a country to support a dictator. 

congrats for ur humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

DjSmg said:


> Here is my 2 cents on this isis and fsa thing is that Syrian government should issue the warning that city will flattened by nuclear bomb so let the public know in advance about it so they can get out...the remaining is isis and fsa Terrorist in the cities lets vaporize them and bulit a new city from scratch for the public...China and Russia is supporting the government so funds won't be an issue...





Hussein said:


> i am not sure that an occupation army is something to be proud of.
> 
> and yeah that's so good to see Russians destroy a country to support a dictator.
> 
> congrats for ur humanity.


WHY YOU IRANIANS ARE ALWAYS DOUBLE FACED THAT'S WHY U IRANIANS ARE THE MOST ISOLATED NATION AFTER NORTH KOREA .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> WHY YOU IRANIANS ARE ALWAYS DOUBLE FACED THAT'S WHY U IRANIANS ARE THE MOST ISOLATED NATION AFTER NORTH KOREA .


this is my own opinion. most Iranians support Russians. 
i would have preferred we choose support rebels . i am sad to see half of them are bad ones. but this is one consequence of not helping the good ones a time ago. 
hopefully at least now Assad would let the power to someone else. so many people hate him; you cannot rebuild a country with him.


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> Killed Iranian general also made a pic with Soleimani...


I bet he is not laughing anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> Alliance BM-30 Smerch MLRS artillery firing cluster munitions and pounding insurgent front line


That moderate beheader is scared as f.ck lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Iranian-made TOW missiles' training course for SAA and Hezbollah (I think unlike what is said in social media, Hezbollah forces are the tutors here since they have had TOWs for some years now, they don't need training courses for TOWs).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Iranian-made TOW missiles' training course for SAA and Hezbollah (I think unlike what is said in social media, Hezbollah forces are the tutors here since they have had TOWs for some years now, they don't need training courses for TOWs).




Do Iranian made TOWs have thermal sight on them? IMO it's better to use thermobaric warheads since HEAT warheads only make little holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> Do Iranian made TOWs have thermal sight on them? IMO it's better to use thermobaric warheads since HEAT warheads only make little holes.



I'm not sure, but I have already read that they have no difference with latest models of American TOWs.

No worries about warheads, they do their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> That moderate beheader is scared as f.ck lol


Beheading is an accepted way of execution in Islam, the reason it's bad ISIS do it is because ISIS execute everyone who opposes them, which is rampantly unislamic. You should know beheading is acceptable in Islam.
Oh wait you're a Farsi shia lol

Rebels use TOW to blow a tank up, sending some pieces sky high:





Rebels using shiny new RBG-6s in Latakia:





Oh btw @MEAGAN FOXSS , I'm not Iranian, I'm Syrian. Just FYI.

BMP on the move destroyed by TOW:





I posted this earlier but I will post it again, the main reason refugees are fleeing:
Care about refugees? Listen to them.
Typical Iranian response to this: Propaganda! Fake! Jews did it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> I'm not sure, but I have already read that they have no difference with latest models of American TOWs.
> 
> No worries about warheads, they do their job.




Would be sweet if Alliance ground forces get Shaher 14.5 mm sniper rifles 







Alliance ground forces storming Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance crazy Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan, Lebanese Shia hardcore militia headed by Alliance commander Suleimani of Iran have arrived at Alliance front line ready for offensive against insurgents. Notice plenty of DIO 5.56 rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance ready for big offensive in Aleppo province

Exclusive: Syrian army, allies preparing attack in Aleppo area - sources| Reuters


Alliance member Russia to increase bombing intensity to 200 sorties per day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653994169401085952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Serpentine said:


> This ape was an officer of Saudi army. He joined Nusra terrorists in Syria almost 3 years ago. Many other terrorists from other nationalities came to Syria with his help, the most prominent of them, al-Mohaiseni, Nusra's religious leader.
> 
> He went directly to hell today after succumbing to injuries he suffered in the terrorists' attack on Fua'a town few weeks ago.



He is Saudi right ? uniform looks so !


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Alliance crazy Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan, Lebanese Shia hardcore militia headed by Alliance commander Suleimani of Iran have arrived at Alliance front line ready for offensive against insurgents. Notice plenty of DIO 5.56 rifles.



Will that mean that all or at least most of those terrorists will die in the near future? That has been the case with everyone who was foolish enough to take a photo with that Arabized Farsi Mullah terrorist.



500 said:


> Killed Iranian general also made a pic with Soleimani...



Another terrorist and invader of Syria bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russian Aircraft in Syria Carry Out 88 Sorties in 24 Hours



Saif al-Arab said:


> Will that mean that all or at least most of those terrorists will die in the near future? That has been the case with everyone who was foolish enough to take a photo with that Arabized Farsi Mullah terrorist.




Maybe. It's their religion. In any case, there are like 300 million Alliance population so man power is not an issue.

Alliance crazy Iraqi hardcore Shia militia arrived in Aleppo and deployed Iranian made TOWs to shoot up insurgent tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Russian Aircraft in Syria Carry Out 88 Sorties in 24 Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. It's their religion. In any case, there are like 300 million Alliance population so man power is not an issue.
> 
> Alliance crazy Iraqi hardcore Shia militia arrived in Aleppo and deployed Iranian made TOWs to shoot up insurgent tanks



Demographics are hugely in favor of the Syrian opposition. If you want to use that absurd logic (300 million "alliance population" - whatever that is) then Shia's are outnumbered 9:1 worldwide and the "non-pro-Assad regime alliance" would consist of over 2 billion people.

Fact of the matter is that Syria is unfortunately messed up right now and will be for years to come. It should be obvious for everyone thought that the Syrian opposition will prevail in the end. Whether it takes 10 or 15 years they will do it eventually. For sure the Al-Assad regime has no future in Syria and no amount of Russian bombings will change that. Just strengthen that notion. ISIS etc. will be dealt with but when that happens none of the parties in the current conflict will have any role to play in a future Syria. One can hope at least and I am sure that Russia is of the same opinion when they realize that there won't be an option on this front.

The fact that KSA and Russia can have close discussions about Syria even after the Russian bombing campaign tells me that they are not that FAR from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

SYRIA WILL COME OUT VICTORIOUS INSHALLAH !! GOD WILLING ALLAH HU AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> WHY YOU IRANIANS ARE ALWAYS DOUBLE FACED THAT'S WHY U IRANIANS ARE THE MOST ISOLATED NATION AFTER NORTH KOREA .


ME FROM IRAN...DIMAG KHARAB HAI TERA


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Saif al-Arab said:


> Demographics are hugely in favor of the Syrian opposition. If you want to use that absurd logic (300 million "alliance population" - whatever that is) then Shia's are outnumbered 9:1 worldwide and the "non-pro-Assad regime alliance" would consist of over 2 billion people.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Syria is unfortunately messed up right now and will be for years to come.


YOU SOUND LIKE AN IRANIAN ? SAUDI KING ABDULLAH TWICE VISITED SYRIA AND MET BASHAAR UL ASAD THAT WAS A ITCHING POINT FOR ISRAEL THAT REGION IS JOINING HANDS AGAINST ISRAEL THEN STARTED ISRAEL AMERICA TURKEY SINISTER PLAN 2 DIVIDE THE REGION STARTED WITH LIBYA AND REACHED SYRIA ULTIMATE PLAN WAS PAKISTAN BUT PLAN FAILED DUE TO SYRIAN EGYPTIAN RUSSIAN CHINESE AND SAUDI ACTIONS .



DjSmg said:


> ME FROM IRAN...DIMAG KHARAB HAI TERA


No not you I mistakenly quoted you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Demographics are hugely in favor of the Syrian opposition. If you want to use that absurd logic (300 million "alliance population" - whatever that is) then Shia's are outnumbered 9:1 worldwide and the "non-pro-Assad regime alliance" would consist of over 2 billion people.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Syria is unfortunately messed up right now and will be for years to come. It should be obvious for everyone thought that the Syrian opposition will prevail in the end. Whether it takes 10 or 15 years they will do it eventually. For sure the Al-Assad regime has no future in Syria and no amount of Russian bombings will change that. Just strengthen that notion. ISIS etc. will be dealt with but when that happens none of the parties in the current conflict will have any role to play in a future Syria. One can hope at least and I am sure that Russia is of the same opinion when they realize that there won't be an option on this front.



If you're estimating that it will take 10-15 years then you are not sure. It also speaks volumes that Arab states have a failed gameplan. If you think they're going to achieve anything on their own then you're mistaken. The local people don't care about them, actually half of Arabs are anti-rebels. Most Egyptian Sunni's oppose them, same with Jordanian, and so on. The governments are all acting against large portions of opposition and if not they aren't providing support or backing to any other portion of the opposition. In other words they aren't seeking what you think they are. So why do you still believe so?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> YOU SOUND LIKE AN IRANIAN ? SAUDI KING ABDULLAH TWICE VISITED SYRIA AND MET BASHAAR UL ASAD THAT WAS A ITCHING POINT FOR ISRAEL THAT REGION IS JOINING HANDS AGAINST ISRAEL THEN STARTED ISRAEL AMERICA TURKEY SINISTER PLAN 2 DIVIDE THE REGION STARTED WITH LIBYA AND REACHED SYRIA ULTIMATE PLAN WAS PAKISTAN BUT PLAN FAILED DUE TO SYRIAN EGYPTIAN RUSSIAN CHINESE AND SAUDI ACTIONS .



YES, I AM AN IRANIAN. REZA MOHAMMEDPOUR HOSSEINI IS MY NAME. I AM A SAYYID FROM QOM. I LOVE SHIA ARABS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> YES, I AM AN IRANIAN. REZA MOHAMMEDPOUR HOSSEINI IS MY NAME. I AM A SAYYID FROM QOM. I LOVE SHIA ARABS.



You beat me to it, I swear I was about to go capslock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iranian Toophan TOW tank killer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> If you're estimating that it will take 10-15 years then you are not sure. It also speaks volumes that Arab states have a failed gameplan. If you think they're going to achieve anything on their own then you're mistaken. The local people don't care about them, actually half of Arabs are anti-rebels. Most Egyptian Sunni's oppose them, same with Jordanian, and so on. The governments are all acting against large portions of opposition and if not they aren't providing support or backing to any other portion of the opposition. In other words they aren't seeking what you think they are. So why do you still believe so?



I never said anything about me thinking that this civil war will last 10 or 15 years. All I said was that the demographics will eventually make the Syrian opposition prevail. Russian bombs (which will be countered by the anti-Assad camp as we have already seen) won't change that. Let alone some Iranian general that likes taking photos with people who later perish shortly afterwards. The pro-Assad camp is just prolonging an already lost conflict.

I don't care about the regimes in place, Hazzy. I am speaking for myself too. I know that there is not a consensus but it would be ridiculous if all 450 million Arabs had the same opinion about such a complex conflict. When Syrians are highly divided and the WORLD as a whole then it's too much to expect a united Arab plan.

Also I am anti-Al-Assad regime, anti-ISIS and anti-Al-Nusra etc. The only fraction I support is the Syrian people and Syrians who want to move Syria towards a democracy and later for Syria to serve as an inspiration for other Arab and Muslim nations.

Just like Tunisia.

I know for certain based on personal interaction with numerous Syrians in person and on the internet that most Syrians (if they could choose) do not have any intention to keep the Al-Assad regime in power or ISIS/Al-Nusra and that's something that makes me believe that neither camp have a future in Syria.

Seriously, I am just tired of all this nonsense. You are right, we should not involve ourselves in this mess but it's easier said than done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Falcon29 said:


> If you're estimating that it will take 10-15 years then you are not sure. It also speaks volumes that Arab states have a failed gameplan. If you think they're going to achieve anything on their own then you're mistaken. The local people don't care about them, actually half of Arabs are anti-rebels. Most Egyptian Sunni's oppose them, same with Jordanian, and so on. The governments are all acting against large portions of opposition and if not they aren't providing support or backing to any other portion of the opposition. In other words they aren't seeking what you think they are. So why do you still believe so?


THAT'S WHY PEOPLE LIKE YOU MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD ARE NOT TOLERATED IN EGYPT THAT GOES AFTER MONEY AN EXTENDED BRANCH OF HAMAS ALWAYS KILLING PALESTINIANS IN CALLABARATION WITH YOU'RE MAKER ISRAEL


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> You beat me to it, I swear I was about to go capslock.



I don't know what is wrong with that guy. This is his user number 205. Funny guy. I like him. I don't like Megan Fox that much though. She is overrated. Give me Emily Ratajkowski for instance instead, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DjSmg said:


> Here is my 2 cents on this isis and fsa thing is that Syrian government should issue the warning that city will flattened by nuclear bomb so let the public know in advance about it so they can get out...the remaining is isis and fsa Terrorist in the cities lets vaporize them and bulit a new city from scratch for the public...China and Russia is supporting the government so funds won't be an issue...




no need for nuclear check this !

Massive Rocket Attack Hits Terrorists in Syria - Full Video - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't know what is wrong with that guy. This is his user number 205. Funny guy. I like him. I don't like Megan Fox that much though. She is overrated. Give me Emily Ratajkowski for instance instead, lol.



Hot body, but okay face. In person that wouldn't matter, if we had opportunity to smash we would melt. Then smash. Then melt. Then smash. You get the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> I never said anything about me thinking that this civil war will last 10 or 15 years. All I said was that the demographics will eventually make the Syrian opposition prevail.




How many soldiers do insurgents have? They are losing like thousands of soldiers per month to artillery and aerial strikes alone. Heck, even Ukraine gave up after a month of heavy losses like that.

Insurgents don't have aircraft and artillery. For every alliance soldier KIA, more than 10 insurgents KIA. Even if insurgents have more men, they will still lose.

In fact, in WW2 about 70% of casualties were caused by artillery. In modern warfare, you simply cannot win with only AK-47s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> Alliance crazy hezy storming Zabadani




They are fighting like special Units where are they from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ulla said:


> They are fighting like special Units where are they from ?




They are crazy hezy from Lebanon. Hardcore Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> How many soldiers do insurgents have? They are losing like thousands of soldiers per month to artillery and aerial strikes alone. Heck, even Ukraine gave up after a month of heavy losses like that.



This is not about "insurgents" or whatever you call those Syrians and the few thousand foreigners fighting on the anti-Al-Assad regime side. BTW this is noting compared to the foreigners that fight on the side of Al-Assad and now the Russians who have deployed men in Syria.

This is about the vast majority of Syrians who might prefer the Al-Assad regime over ISIS but who don't envision a future Syria with the same status quo and the same Al-Assad regime ruling for another 40 years. Syrians won't ever accept hordes of Hazara, Afghan, Pakistani, Iranian and Shia Arab terrorists roaming in their country. Or Russian occupation/presence on the long run.

Understand that Syria needs to start from a fresh. That neither the Al-Assad regime, ISIS, Al-Nusra, foreign mercenaries etc. will play a role in a future SUCCESSFUL Syria. All you fools who believe otherwise will be badly disappointed and not only that you continue to support the misery in Syria on the short and long run.

In the end the average Syrian suffers.

Ask all the millions of internally displaced Syrians and millions who have left if they "love" the Al-Assad regime or ISIS/Al-Nusra. They despise all of them equally as much but probably the Al-Assad regime more as they are the root to all the trouble in Syria. Had that Giraffe stepped down like Ben Ali for instance he would have been a hero for his country and people and saved Syria from its misery by starting a peaceful political transition like seen in Tunisia. Now Syria will be a failed state for generations to come.

Russia, USA, West, GCC, Turkey, Iran, Pakistan etc. won't suffer from this. Only Lebanon and Jordan sadly who had nothing to do with it.

What a messed up situation.


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> This is not about "insurgents" or whatever you call those Syrians and the few thousand foreigners fighting on the anti-Al-Assad regime side. BTW this is noting compared to the foreigners that fight on the side of Al-Assad and now the Russians who have deployed men in Syria.
> 
> This is about the vast majority of Syrians who might prefer the Al-Assad regime over ISIS but who don't envision a future Syria with the same status quo and the same Al-Assad regime ruling for another 40 years. Syrians won't ever accept hordes of Hazara, Afghan, Pakistani, Iranian and Shia Arab terrorists roaming in their country. Or Russian occupation/presence on the long run.
> 
> Understand that Syria needs to start from a fresh. That neither the Al-Assad regime, ISIS, Al-Nusra, foreign mercenaries etc. will play a role in a future SUCCESSFUL Syria. All you fools who believe otherwise will be badly disappointed and not only that you continue to support the misery in Syria on the short and long run.




I don't get how some people can be so stubborn. Even if 100,000 more insurgents get cut down by artillery and bombs, Assad will still be there. Without technology, no one can win a modern war.

Georgia gave up after a few days. Ukraine gave up after a month. Germany gave up after 5 years and losing 10% of its total population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Saif al-Arab said:


> This is not about "insurgents" or whatever you call those Syrians and the few thousand foreigners fighting on the anti-Al-Assad regime side. BTW this is noting compared to the foreigners that fight on the side of Al-Assad and now the Russians who have deployed men in Syria.
> 
> This is about the vast majority of Syrians who might prefer the Al-Assad regime over ISIS but who don't envision a future Syria with the same status quo and the same Al-Assad regime ruling for another 40 years. Syrians won't ever accept hordes of Hazara, Afghan, Pakistani, Iranian and Shia Arab terrorists roaming in their country. Or Russian occupation/presence on the long run.
> 
> Understand that Syria needs to start from a fresh. That neither the Al-Assad regime, ISIS, Al-Nusra, foreign mercenaries etc. will play a role in a future SUCCESSFUL Syria. All you fools who believe otherwise will be badly disappointed and not only that you continue to support the misery in Syria on the short and long run.
> 
> In the end the average Syrian suffers.
> 
> Ask all the millions of internally displaced Syrians and millions who have left if they "love" the Al-Assad regime or ISIS/Al-Nusra. They despise all of them equally as much but probably the Al-Assad regime more as they are the root to all the trouble in Syria. Had that Giraffe stepped down like Ben Ali for instance he would have been a hero for his country and people and saved Syria from its misery by starting a peaceful political transition like seen in Tunisia. Now Syria will be a failed state for generations to come.
> 
> Russia, USA, West, GCC, Turkey, Iran, Pakistan etc. won't suffer from this. Only Lebanon and Jordan sadly who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> What a messed up situation.


U MEAN TO SAY SCORES OF YEMENI IRAQI AND LIBYAN AL QAEDA ARE OK

SURIA A ONCE BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY TO DESTROY SYRIA THERE AMERICANS PLAN FAILED !! !! !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> U MEAN TO SAY SCORES OF YEMENI IRAQI AND LIBYAN AL QAEDA ARE OK



they are okay, according all terrorist supporters of pdf.

the mods of pdf are too tolerant of these types, though one mod did say to me that this thread ( primarily a terrorist-support thread, look at the title itself "civil war"  ) is a "hell hole".


----------



## Saif al-Arab

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> U MEAN TO SAY SCORES OF YEMENI IRAQI AND LIBYAN AL QAEDA ARE OK



WHAT DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE "FOREIGN MERCENARIES" PART OF MY POST?

ALSO THERE ARE NO MORE THAN 100 YEMENIS INVOLVED IN SYRIA IF NOT LESS. ISIS IS THE IRAQI AL-QAEDA. COMPOSED ENTIRELY OF FORMER BA'ATHIST'S. SAME POLITICAL PARTY AND IDEOLOGY THAT THE AL-ASSAD CLAN BELONGS TO AND HAVE RULED SYRIA WITH. THE AL-ASSAD REGIME WAS CRUCIAL IN SUPPORTING THE IRAQI INSURGENCY IN IRAQ BETWEEEN 2003-2011. EVERY IRAQI KNOWS THIS. SYRIA WAS THE CROSSING POINT FOR EVERY FOREIGNER GOING TO SYRIA. AL-ASSAD'S REGIME FACIALITED ALL THIS AND PLAYED A CRUCIAL ROLE. THE AL-ASSAD REGIME WAS ABSOLUTELY CRUCIAL IN THE FORMATION OF THE IRAQI ISLAMIC STATE (AL-QAEDA IN IRAQ) WHICH RECENTLY EVOLVED INTO ISIS.

GO READ ABOUT THIS TOPIC. EVERY ARAB OLD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER THE US INVASION OF IRAQ AS ME WILL TELL YOU THIS.






ALSO YOU ARE SAYING THIS WHILE THE AL-ASSAD REGIME HAS IMPORTED/IMPORTS 1000'S OF HAZARA, AFGHANI, PAKISTANI, IRANIAN, ARAB SHIA ETC. TERRORISTS/ISLAMISTS? HARD TO TAKE SERIOUSLY.

NO NEED TO SUPPORT TRASH WHEN YOU CAN SUPPORT THE SYRIAN PEOPLE INSTEAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


>



Holy Moley! That is really super intense. Specially considering the fact that the other side are cannibal zombies being supported by Dr Hannibal Lecter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Saif al-Arab said:


> WHAT DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE "FOREIGN MERCENARIES" PART OF MY POST?
> 
> ALSO THERE ARE NO MORE THAN 100 YEMENIS INVOLVED IN SYRIA IF NOT LESS. ISIS IS THE IRAQI AL-QAEDA. COMPOSED ENTIRELY OF FORMER BA'ATHIST'S. SAME POLITICAL PARTY AND IDEOLOGY THAT THE AL-ASSAD CLAN BELONGS TO AND HAVE RULED SYRIA WITH. THE AL-ASSAD REGIME WAS CRUCIAL IN SUPPORTING THE IRAQI INSURGENCY IN IRAQ BETWEEEN 2003-2011. EVERY IRAQI KNOWS THIS. SYRIA WAS THE CROSSING POINT FOR EVERY FOREIGNER GOING TO SYRIA. AL-ASSAD'S REGIME FACIALITED ALL THIS AND PLAYED A CRUCIAL ROLE. THE AL-ASSAD REGIME WAS ABSOLUTELY CRUCIAL IN THE FORMATION OF THE IRAQI ISLAMIC STATE (AL-QAEDA IN IRAQ) WHICH RECENTLY EVOLVED INTO ISIS.
> 
> GO READ ABOUT THIS TOPIC. EVERY ARAB OLD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER THE US INVASION OF IRAQ AS ME WILL TELL YOU THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO YOU ARE SAYING THIS WHILE THE AL-ASSAD REGIME HAS IMPORTED/IMPORTS 1000'S OF HAZARA, AFGHANI, PAKISTANI, IRANIAN, ARAB SHIA ETC. TERRORISTS/ISLAMISTS? HARD TO TAKE SERIOUSLY.


U mean to say ASAD created isis daesh to control half of Syrian territories and latter to slash and behead Syrian soldiers head. ONE THING FOR YOU STOP READING AMERICAN JABRONI CIA ANALYSTS FROM CNN ITS BETTER FOR YOU'RE HEALTH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ulla said:


> no need for nuclear check this !
> 
> Massive Rocket Attack Hits Terrorists in Syria - Full Video - YouTube



Goodness me, just check out that massive firepower. This is definitely a newer addition to the SAA's Artillery Units as i have never seen them using weapons like these to such deadly effectiveness. You can see the fear in the voice of the person narrating. These are cluster munitions, i actually feed bad for the Rebels because they have no answer to such overwhelming firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> U mean to say ASAD created isis daesh to control half of Syrian territories and latter to slash and behead Syrian soldiers head. ONE THING FOR YOU STOP READING AMERICAN JABRONI CIA ANALYSTS FROM CNN ITS BETTER FOR YOU'RE HEALTH



ISIS and the Al-Assad regime have hardly fought against each other. Since ISIS emerged in Syria from nearby Iraq the conflict has mostly involved non-ISIS Syrian opposition vs the Al-Assad regime and their foreign mercenaries. Today we see Russia bombing entirely non-ISIS areas of Syria. At the same time ISIS has been killing the Syrian opposition. In fact the Syrian opposition has been the biggest bulwark against ISIS. That's just a fact.

It's also a fact that the Al-Assad regime was crucial in the formation of the Islamic State in Iraq. Which later (some 10 years later) evolved into the current ISIS.

There are no conspiracies anywhere You are free to educate yourself.

In any case unlike you I don't take any parties in this conflict other than that which is called the Syrian people and the Syrian people (vast majority of them) do not want trash like the Al-Assad regime or ISIS to rule them in the future too if they could choose. That's also a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> COMPOSED ENTIRELY OF FORMER BA'ATHIST'S



so you are trying to bad-name the ba'ath movement by calling isil as "former ba'athists"?? another of your anti-socialism/anti-progressivism tirades??

you talk as if the last well-known leader of the iraqi ba'athists, izzat ibrahim al-douri, himself was a leader of isil.

you should realize the difference between ba'athists ( ideologicals ) and former iraqi military people ( whose ideology may not be fixed ).

-----

@MEAGAN FOXSS , i generally avoid coming to this thread... you should too.



Saif al-Arab said:


> In any case unlike you I don't take any parties in this conflic



you say that and next you say...


Saif al-Arab said:


> and the Syrian people (vast majority of them) do not want trash like the Al-Assad regime or ISIS if to rule them in the future too if they could choose. That's also a fact.



most people on pdf are not qualified enough to assess that, being the nato-apologists they are.

and why didn't you name fsa, nusra and other groups?? isil is quite convenient it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> Goodness me, just check out that massive firepower. This is definitely a newer addition to the SAA's Artillery Units as i have never seen them using weapons like these to such deadly effectiveness. You can see the fear in the voice of the person narrating. These are cluster munitions, i actually feed bad for the Rebels because they have no answer to such overwhelming firepower.




That's cluster munition. It cuts down like thousands of soldiers in a minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> so you are trying to bad-name the ba'ath movement by calling isil as "former ba'athists"??
> 
> you talk as if the last well-known leader of the iraqi ba'athists, izzat ibrahim al-douri, himself was a leader of isil.
> 
> -----
> 
> @MEAGAN FOXSS , i generally avoid coming to this thread... you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> most people on pdf are not qualified enough to assess that, being the nato-apologists they are.



Stop writing utter nonsense. You are largely clueless about Arab matters like most Indians here.

All of the ISIS leaders and most important figures are former Iraqi Ba'athist's. This is something that your beloved Al-Assad regime openly admits, the current Iraqi regime, the Syrian opposition and West. There is a consensus about this.

Izzat al-Douri (we don't know with certainty if he is dead or alive) was an instrumental party in the Iraqi resistance between 2003-2011 and later in the resistance against the oppressive Al-Maliki regime.

In his audio recordings (I have listened to them all) he pledged allegiance to ISIS and praised the capture of Mosul in the summer of 2014.

I can because unlike you us Arabs that watch Arab TV and international media are bombarded with news from Syria, documentaries, interviews of Syrian refugees from the Arab world and West etc. The vast majority of them are of the opinion that both the Al-Assad regime and ISIS are two evils and that they need to go for a future Syria to function. This is something that EVERY sane person would believe to begin with so this is hardly shocking. 

Continue your support for the genocidal Al-Assad regime.


----------



## Inception-06

notorious_eagle said:


> Goodness me, just check out that massive firepower. This is definitely a newer addition to the SAA's Artillery Units as i have never seen them using weapons like these to such deadly effectiveness. You can see the fear in the voice of the person narrating. These are cluster munitions, i actually feed bad for the Rebels because they have no answer to such overwhelming firepower.




check this, how much respect they are paying to this light !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Saif al-Arab said:


> Stop writing utter nonsense. You are largely clueless about Arab matters like most Indians here.
> 
> All of the ISIS leaders and most important figures are former Iraqi Ba'athist's. This is something that your beloved Al-Assad regime openly admits, the current Iraqi regime, the Syrian opposition and West. There is a consensus about this.
> 
> Izzat al-Douri (we don't know with certainty if he is dead or alive) was an instrumental party in the Iraqi resistance between 2003-2011 and later in the resistance against the oppressive Al-Maliki regime.
> 
> In his audio recordings (I have listened to them all) he pledged allegiance to ISIS and praised the capture of Mosul in the summer of 2014.
> 
> I can because unlike you us Arabs that watch Arab TV and international media are bombarded with news from Syria, documentaries, interviews of Syrian refugees from the Arab world and West etc. The vast majority of them are of the opinion that both the Al-Assad regime and ISIS are two evils and that they need to go for a future Syria to function. This is something that EVERY sane person would belief.


HAHAHA YOU SOUND LIKE A GUY SITTING INFRONT OF CNN CAMERA HAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> Goodness me, just check out that massive firepower. This is definitely a newer addition to the SAA's Artillery Units as i have never seen them using weapons like these to such deadly effectiveness. You can see the fear in the voice of the person narrating. These are cluster munitions, i actually feed bad for the Rebels because they have no answer to such overwhelming firepower.




They can try an infantry assault, but they would be cut down by Dragunov snipers. Insurgents have no sniper rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


>





Ulla said:


> no need for nuclear check this !



These two videos were really too intense!



Ulla said:


> check this, how much respect they are paying to this light !



Technology vs. Takfirism. 

This is what it boils to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> HAHAHA YOU SOUND LIKE A GUY SITTING INFRONT OF CNN CAMERA HAHA



@Falcon29 why do we bother to discuss Arab affairs with those kids here who can't count to 10 in Arabic and can't even locate Syria on a world map?

This guy is unable to accept ground realities even ground realities that his beloved Al-Assad regime openly admits and talks about. 

I can actually back up all my claims in that post with sources in Arabic and non-Arabic. On the other hand this guys best arguments are "I think that you are an Iranian" and "you sound like someone sitting in front of a CNN camera".


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> They can try an infantry assault, but they would be cut down by Dragunov snipers. Insurgents have no sniper rifles.




Look they have learned that Tank and Infantry must storm together, while Infantry is walking behind the Tanks ! Very Good, keep on guys ! No they have to learn use stronger hand grenades and molotow-.cocktails in this house to house fights !


like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Woohoo! Thousands of Alliance Iranian IRGC have arrived at the Alliance front line in Aleppo province 

1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Stop writing utter nonsense. You are largely clueless about Arab matters like most Indians here.



like i have told you before, western intelligence knows more about your "arab world" than even you, because they control or effect many things there... you being arab doesn't matter one bit... and russia government knows more about syria than you.

and enough of this war-mongering filthy thread and atatwolf's nonsense erdogan-promotion poll threads and your israeli friend, 500, forming the fourth leg in nato-propaganda.



Saif al-Arab said:


> All of the ISIS leaders and most important figures are former Iraqi Ba'athist's.



stop repeating, please, and re-read my previous post.



Saif al-Arab said:


> This is something that your beloved Al-Assad regime openly admits, the current Iraqi regime, the Syrian opposition and West. There is a consensus about this.



care to share a link or two about this consensus??



Saif al-Arab said:


> Izzat al-Douri (we don't know with certainty if he is dead or alive)



that is the only thing i will agree with you.



Saif al-Arab said:


> was an instrumental party in the Iraqi resistance between 2003-2011 and later in the resistance against the oppressive Al-Maliki regime.
> 
> In his audio recordings (I have listened to them all) he pledged allegiance to ISIS and praised the capture of Mosul in the summer of 2014.



i don't really care for what you write here... i will analyse at some point and form my own opinion.

knowing or not knowing arabic is the least concern here.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I can because unlike you us Arabs that watch Arab TV and international media are bombarded with news from Syria, documentaries, interviews of Syrian refugees from the Arab world and West etc. The vast majority of them are of the opinion that both the Al-Assad regime and ISIS are two evils and that they need to go for a future Syria to function. This is something that EVERY sane person would believe to begin with so this is hardly shocking.
> 
> Continue your support for the genocidal Al-Assad regime.



here is real local people's support for another "genocider" (( manifestation pro kadhafi Aout 2015 Libye - YouTube )).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Ulla said:


> check this, how much respect they are paying to this light !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> like i have told you before, western intelligence knows more about your "arab world" than even you, because they control or effect many things there... you being arab doesn't matter one bit... and russia government knows more about syria than you.
> 
> and enough of this war-mongering filthy thread and atatwolf's nonsense erdogan-promotion poll threads and your israeli friend, 500, forming the fourth leg in nato-propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> stop repeating, please, and re-read my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> care to share a link or two about this consensus??
> 
> 
> 
> that is the only thing i will agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really care for what you write here... i will analyse at some point and form my own opinion.
> 
> knowing or not knowing arabic is the least concern here.
> 
> 
> 
> here is real local people's support for another "genocider" (( manifestation pro kadhafi Aout 2015 Libye - YouTube )).



You sound like a utter uneducated clown time and time again.

Why don't you use your hands to do some research on your own and some independent reading instead of writing nonsense here?

What does it matter if I provide numerous sources to you in Arabic (primary sources) if you yourself have claimed that you do not care about facts?

Eveyrthing I wrote in this thread today contain facts. You can google all of my "claims" and research their truthfulness. In fact I did not invent the wheel by any means. There is a consensus about those claims regardless of political ideology or agenda.

I am not interested in your well-known Gaddafi fetish. Sorry. Anyway no need for me to waste my time on uneducated people and deluded genocidal regime supporters.


----------



## Inception-06

The Allianc must build little "*Shock troops"


Guide troop consisting:

1 leader euipped with Ak-47 and handgranades*

*1 Radio Operator equipped with Ak-47 and handgrenades*

*Explosives / Blend squad with (usually) 2 soldiers equipped with blend grenades and if they have RPG-7*


*Shock element: from 1 or 2 groups of storm*

*1 Sturmtrupp each 3 soldiers equipped with assault rifles and hand grenades*
*1 Sturmtrupp as Machine Gun- squad for holding down the enemy by storm in the group approach, *

*RPG-7 Explosives / Blend squad with (usually) 2 soldiers*

*Coverage group as expansion element, led by the deputy platoon leader with the heavy weapons of:*

*1 sniper squad, 2 riflescope shooters often used separately*

*2 MG squads for holding down the enemy in the convergence and the cordoning off of the slump space left and right*

*1-2 support troop (s) for the tracking of ordnance and ammunition*
*1 medical corps.*

*An armored troop destruction is formed only in a particular location for antitank.*





*




*
*



*

*Shock troops - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> You sound like a utter uneducated clown time and time again.
> 
> Why don't you use your hands to do some research on your own and some independent reading instead of writing nonsense here?
> 
> What does it matter if I provide numerous sources to you in Arabic (primary sources) if you yourself have claimed that you do not care about facts?
> 
> Eveyrthing I wrote in this thread today contain facts. You can google all of my "claims" and research their truthfulness. In fact I did not invent the wheel by any means. There is a consensus about those claims regardless of political ideology or agenda.
> 
> I am not interested in your well-known Gaddafi fetish. Sorry. Anyway no need for me to waste my time on uneducated people and deluded genocidal regime supporters.



good luck with your "arab world"... and 40 cheers for your consistent support of nato war-mongering and cia-birthed "rebels" everywhere.

-------
these saudis are so arrogant in front of subcontinentals, iranians, russians and the like, but are so servile in front of westerners. 

bunch of "clowns".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Ulla said:


> The Allianc must build little "*Shock troops"
> 
> 
> Guide troop consisting:
> 
> 1 leader euipped with Ak-47 and handgranades*
> 
> *1 Radio Operator equipped with Ak-47 and handgrenades*
> 
> *Explosives / Blend squad with (usually) 2 soldiers equipped with blend grenades and if they have RPG-7*
> 
> 
> *Shock element: from 1 or 2 groups of storm*
> 
> *1 Sturmtrupp each 3 soldiers equipped with assault rifles and hand grenades*
> *1 Sturmtrupp as Machine Gun- squad for holding down the enemy by storm in the group approach, *
> 
> *RPG-7 Explosives / Blend squad with (usually) 2 soldiers*
> 
> *Coverage group as expansion element, led by the deputy platoon leader with the heavy weapons of:*
> 
> *1 sniper squad, 2 riflescope shooters often used separately*
> 
> *2 MG squads for holding down the enemy in the convergence and the cordoning off of the slump space left and right*
> 
> *1-2 support troop (s) for the tracking of ordnance and ammunition*
> *1 medical corps.*
> 
> *An armored troop destruction is formed only in a particular location for antitank.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 264485
> *
> 
> *Shock troops - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




Or, just bomb insurgents all day all night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> Or, just bomb insurgents all day all night.



I hope that In future Syrian Alliance tank will not anymore alone ! THis tactic here is very important !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> good luck with your "arab world"... and 40 cheers for your consistent support of nato war-mongering and cia-birthed "rebels" everywhere.
> 
> -------
> these saudis are so arrogant in front of subcontinentals, iranians, russians and the like, but are so servile in front of westerners.
> 
> bunch of "clowns".



An Indian living in some slum with a Gaddafi fetish thinking that he knows the Arab world better than Arabs. Cute.

Saudi Arabians have no reason to be "servile" in front of anyone as we have always been the alpha males around. This is why our historical influence is as it is. People are following our religion, using our alphabet, speaking our language, using our architecture, using our names etc. Not the other way around. Let alone military conquests. Saudi Arabians created 3 of the 11 largest empires in human history. No other people have such an track record on this front.

Nor were we ever a Western colony. Meanwhile your compatriots were treated marginally better by Westerners than cattle. Hence your frustration.

We are not submissive like your lot.

Even as much as I dislike the ISIS lot the Saudi Arabian lot in ISIS are the most fearless and even the Americans admitted that during the Iraq war.

Your pathetic Al-Assad regime would be overrun by 1-2 clans from KSA, lol. Just like they were overrun by Syrian Arab tribes in Eastern Syria. If the Syrian opposition in those parts of Syria were as heavily armed as the Syrian regime the game would have been over long ago.

Westerners are in the GCC to serve us and work for us and if they cross the line they get deported. Which is something that all foreigners do in every country. Now go cry further whenever you have no arguments left as seen in this "debate".


----------



## Transhumanist

ultron said:


> Or, just bomb insurgents all day all night.





The explosion in that video, and the shot it shows as its preview, is an American BLU-82 dropped at Utah Test and Training Range on July 15, 2008:






Of course I don't speak Russian, so maybe they acknowledge it's American.

@*Víðarr *translate the video for me**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Transhumanist said:


> The explosion in that video, and the shot it shows as its preview, is an American BLU-82 dropped at Utah Test and Training Range on July 15, 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I don't speak Russian, so maybe they acknowledge it's American.




check the right Video

Massive Rocket Attack Hits Terrorists in Syria - Full Video - YouTube than you will also see the magic light !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Ulla said:


> check the right Video
> 
> Massive Rocket Attack Hits Terrorists in Syria - Full Video - YouTube than you will also see the magic light !



Aaaannnnddd? I only cared about the BLU-82 explosion in Ultron's BM-30 video, it seemed out of place. Or not, I don't understand Russian. Maybe it was being used as a comparison to BM-30?

I don't know, it just seemed out of place.

So thanks.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The genocidal Al-Assad regime will never again be able to submit the will of the Syrian people. They will regroup, adopt and grow stronger until the tyrant is removed. In the meantime support will increase many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ulla said:


> Look they have learned that Tank and Infantry must storm together, while Infantry is walking behind the Tanks ! Very Good, keep on guys ! No they have to learn use stronger hand grenades and molotow-.cocktails in this house to house fights !
> 
> 
> like that
> View attachment 264484



Not really, from what i have seen SAA's tanker crews are extremely poor. They made the same mistake in the advance of Hama that they have been making for the past 4 years. They just simply advance with Infantry and Tanks, making themselves an ideal target for a TOW. This is why they lost like 12 tanks on the first day of advance. 

What SAA needs to do is, use infantry to clear the terrain with good line of sight for their Armoured Movements. They need to use spotters, and destroy any area that looks like an elevated field. SAA's reccon capabilities are quite poor, they are not using observers and spotters to eliminate any TOW Threats. A good example would be, Pakistan Army used its spotters and observors when advancing, they would also have drones overhead, if they would see any movement on elevated positions they would immediately call in an artillery strike. This is something the Syrians needs to be master, you cannot just use Armour and Infantry in a frontal assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

This just in. Alliance captured Doreen in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Even as much as I dislike the ISIS lot the Saudi Arabian lot in ISIS are the most fearless and even the Americans admitted that during the Iraq war.



what, during 1991?? 

from ( Iraq fires more Scuds at Saudi Arabia all are intercepted or fall harmlessly WAR IN THE GULF - tribunedigital-baltimoresun )...


> The second barrage occurred around 7:15 a.m. local time today, marking the first daylight missile attack by Iraq. It involved at least three missiles aimed at the Saudi capital of Riyadh and one apparently aimed at Dhahran.




saddam should really have emptied his scuds into saudia.

anyway, i must log-off now... keep posting terrorist vids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jamahir said:


> what, during 1991??
> 
> from ( Iraq fires more Scuds at Saudi Arabia all are intercepted or fall harmlessly WAR IN THE GULF - tribunedigital-baltimoresun )...
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i must log-off now... keep posting terrorist vids.



How thick are you? I am talking about the illegal US invasion of Iraq. 2003-2011.

Saddam never invaded KSA and would have never succeeded despite Iraq's entire budget (almost) being used on the military and the strength of the Iraqi army which was only second to that of the Israeli in the region back then.

BTW Saddam's Iraq was ruled and run by Iraqi Sunni Arabs. People identical to Saudi Arabians. Belonging to the same Arab clans and tribes. Saudi Arabians and Iraqis have 1000 times more in common than an Indian from Kerala and an Indian from Delhi.

Anyway I understand that you are unable to counter my historical facts as this is an embarrassment for you and your compatriots but that' might serve as an warning for you the next time you will blabber and write nonsense.

Remember the whitening cream and to kiss your Al-Assad and Gaddafi posters. Make a threesome with Stalin while you are at it you serial pseudo-intellectual clown. Humanitarian my ***. Also stop using Western technology you hypocrite. You call Arabs rising up against their Western/Russian sponsored tyrants for CIA operatives. Unbelievable. Can't you see that the West is doing everything not to let the Syrian opposition win? If they wanted them to win they would have removed Al-Assad a long time ago. Russia is now helping their genocidal puppet Al-Assad. Your nonsense won't work here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Ulla said:


> check this, how much respect they are paying to this light !



its not new year yet 
nice fire work for the ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

notorious_eagle said:


> Not really, from what i have seen SAA's tanker crews are extremely poor. They made the same mistake in the advance of Hama that they have been making for the past 4 years. They just simply advance with Infantry and Tanks, making themselves an ideal target for a TOW. This is why they lost like 12 tanks on the first day of advance.
> 
> What SAA needs to do is, use infantry to clear the terrain with good line of sight for their Armoured Movements. They need to use spotters, and destroy any area that looks like an elevated field. SAA's reccon capabilities are quite poor, they are not using observers and spotters to eliminate any TOW Threats. A good example would be, Pakistan Army used its spotters and observors when advancing, they would also have drones overhead, if they would see any movement on elevated positions they would immediately call in an artillery strike. This is something the Syrians needs to be master, you cannot just use Armour and Infantry in a frontal assault.




Thx that was also my main message --- Tank with Storm Troopers lines !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

It is about time to start working on Qunaitara too. Idlib is in good shape and on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes*

*With Russian airstrikes dealing heavy losses to the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group, reports have surfaced that Iranian troops will soon launch a ground offensive alongside the Syrian army to retake Aleppo.*

_“The big battle preparations in that area are clear,” one of the officials told Reuters. “There is a large mobilization of the Syrian army…elite Hezbollah fighters, and thousands of Iranians who arrived in stages in recent days.”

“Over the past day, Su-34, Su-24M and Su-25SM aircraft completed 88 sorties on 86 terrorist infrastructure positions in the Raqqa, Hama, Idlib, Latakia, and Aleppo regions,” Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov told reporters on Tuesday._

Read more: 1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes
________________________________________________________________________________________________



by killing Hossein Hamedani, a general in the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps. ISIS has screwed themselves well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

bdslph said:


> *1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes*
> 
> *With Russian airstrikes dealing heavy losses to the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group, reports have surfaced that Iranian troops will soon launch a ground offensive alongside the Syrian army to retake Aleppo.*
> 
> _“The big battle preparations in that area are clear,” one of the officials told Reuters. “There is a large mobilization of the Syrian army…elite Hezbollah fighters, and thousands of Iranians who arrived in stages in recent days.”
> 
> “Over the past day, Su-34, Su-24M and Su-25SM aircraft completed 88 sorties on 86 terrorist infrastructure positions in the Raqqa, Hama, Idlib, Latakia, and Aleppo regions,” Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov told reporters on Tuesday._
> 
> Read more: 1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> by killing Hossein Hamedani, a general in the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps. ISIS has screwed themselves well




Now they will feel the wrath of the mighty Persian empire!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> Here is my 2 cents on this isis and fsa thing is that Syrian government should issue the warning that city will flattened by nuclear bomb so let the public know in advance about it so they can get out...the remaining is isis and fsa Terrorist in the cities lets vaporize them and bulit a new city from scratch for the public...China and Russia is supporting the government so funds won't be an issue...


Russians already vaporized two villages: Kafr Nabuda (failed to take despite destruction) and Atchan, heavy damage to many other. Also ISIS handed Free Zone to Assadists after capturing it from rebels. So that openly confirms that Assadists and ISIS are the allies.

Thats why Russia is not attacking any ISIS target. The only confirmed Russian attack in ISIS held area so far is dropping two bombs on this empty building (which they claimed is a secret super duper headquarters lol) :

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Both bombs have missed.


----------



## ZerTes

Ulla said:


> check this, how much respect they are paying to this light !



Russian disco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

This is me enjoying whenever I hear news about death of isis terrorists and moderate beheaders supported by the terrorist state of saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

*#RIH: Two Imperialists were Stomped in Syria*




*Names:* Farshad Hassouni-Zada and Hameed Mukhtarband
*Nationality:* Iranians

*Farshad* was the former commander of *Sabireen Brigade* (not to be confused with the local one in *Dar'a*).
*Hameed* was the former chief-of-staff of the so-called *1st Brigade of Hazrat Hujjat*.

*Source (Farsi):* Tasnim News
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: One More Imperialist was Stomped in Syria*




*Name:* Ali-Reza Qanawati
*Nationality:* Iranian (the flag)

*Source (Farsi): *Farda News
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Harakat Al-Nujaba's Commander was Killed in Syria's Latakia*




*Name:* Ala' Al-Mousawi
*Nationality:* Iraqi
*Affiliation:* Harakat Al-Nujaba'

He fled from *Da'ish* in *Iraq*, for defending *Al-Sayyida Zainab* (as) in *Latakia*.

*Source (Farsi):* Shia News Agency
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Three Iranian-Paid Refugees were Killed in Syria*




*Names:* Sajid Husain, Ali Dad and Ridha Raheemi
*Nationality:* Afghans
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun

*Source (Farsi):* Shia News Agency
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By the way, I don't get why the trolls insist on babbling about how '_moderate_' *Jabhat Al-Nusra* is.
*Jabhat Al-Nusra* is *Al-Qa'ida* affiliated and this is quite enough to consider them a terrorist organization no matter what they do. And I don't care for them but I'd like to show the hypocrisy.

As for *Abdullah Al-Muhaisni*, he said (in the video) to the protesters :
"Yes Russia, yes Iran. We do not have any warplanes and our tanks aren't manufactured by us. We actually took them from you. But we have suicide bombers who will make the ground burn under your feet."

*So what's the news?* It's so simple :
People in *Idlib* who have been protesting against *Jabhat Al-Nusra* a while ago, are now cheering for *Rebels* and *Jabhat Al-Nusra* at the same time. Thanks for the *Tatbirist coalition*.

Now let's talk about a moderate idiot who threatened to send suicide bombers to other countries :

*#Rewind: Ahmad Hassoun Calls For Suicide Bombings in Europe and America*
- *October*, *2011*




*Summary :*
*Al-Assad*'s grand mufti, *Ahmad Badr Al-Deen Hassoun* threatens *Europe* and *America*.

Unlike *Abdullah Al-Muhaisni*, that one above is a '_moderate Muslim_' for some reasons :




This is *Maryana Umonova*, a *Russian* powerlifter taking a selfie with the moderate grand mufti.
As you know, *Allah* has commanded *Muslims* to '_take selfies with her, 5 times a day_'.

The *Prophet* (pbuh) has '_never_' said* “*The most virtuous Jihad is to speak a word of Truth in front of an Oppressive ruler*”*. He has '_never_' said people's life has higher priority than taking a selfie with a female powerlifter.
*If you say otherwise*, *you are an* '_Islamist_'.

Please *Umonova*, make sure you visit *PDF* and take selfies with its *Muslim members*. They all want to be '_moderate Muslims_'.

Another reason that makes *Hassoun* a '_moderate Muslim_' :




Speechless.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's look into one of the videos posted by the giraffe apologists :
*#Damascus: What About the Pro-Tatbirist Rally ?*




*Summary :*
Look at the '_massive numbers_', my friends outnumber them but..whatever.

*- (0:55):* A '_nasibi-zionist_' passes by the protesters and shouts at them "*Shabbeeha ! | ! شبّيحة*", then a stinky '_resister_' replies to him using the vulgar culture of the too '_Islamic resistance_'. *RT* forgot to trim that part.
If they ever get that guy, he'll be '_resisted_'. *As you can see*, *so much support for Souriya Al-Assad*.

*- (1:01):* That '_resister_' doesn't know how to express his support for the *Tatbirist coalition*. Look at his eyes, he is reading what they wrote for him. *Pathetic*.

With regards to their sect, first of all nobody ever denied there are supporters from all sects *but* :

*- (1:42):* He thanks the '_resistance_' and the "*Al-Imam Al-Khumaini* (peace be upon him)", as far as he said.
*Sunnis* never use "*Al-Imam*" nor "*peace be upon him*" to describe *Santa Claus*. They must be the *mazloumeen* then.

As for the rest, especially granny, they are not worthy of your time.
And yes, the protesters in *Idlib* outnumber those. Once again, thanks to the '_resistance_' .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madali

Girl, your posts look like a Geocities website from the 90s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> By the way, I don't get why the trolls insist on babbling about how '_moderate_' *Jabhat Al-Nusra* is.
> *Jabhat Al-Nusra* is *Al-Qa'ida* affiliated and this is quite enough to consider them a terrorist organization no matter what they do. And I don't care for them but I'd like to show the hypocrisy.



Considering they are allied with too many other groups in Syria except ISIS, you just confirmed that all of them are terrorists. Name number of groups who are not allied to JaN and also compare their power and land they possess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Jobar. Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

bdslph said:


> *1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes*
> 
> *With Russian airstrikes dealing heavy losses to the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group, reports have surfaced that Iranian troops will soon launch a ground offensive alongside the Syrian army to retake Aleppo.*
> 
> _“The big battle preparations in that area are clear,” one of the officials told Reuters. “There is a large mobilization of the Syrian army…elite Hezbollah fighters, and thousands of Iranians who arrived in stages in recent days.”
> 
> “Over the past day, Su-34, Su-24M and Su-25SM aircraft completed 88 sorties on 86 terrorist infrastructure positions in the Raqqa, Hama, Idlib, Latakia, and Aleppo regions,” Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov told reporters on Tuesday._
> 
> Read more: 1000s of Iranian Troops Enter Syria for Offensive Backed by Russian Strikes
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> by killing Hossein Hamedani, a general in the Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps. ISIS has screwed themselves well



He was not killed by ISIS, but in a car accident in Khanasser-Aleppo road, and I think this is the thousandth time I hear the news of 'thousands' of Iranians entering Syria. If we count all of them, there must be 1 billion Iranians in Syria, yet there is no single evidence after all these years. But, we are still going to help SAA do its job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Any idea what those two Helicopters are doing ? what is all that smoke ?


----------



## dearhypocrite

Barmaley said:


> Jobar. Today.



good job to everyone that made syria such a beautiful place


----------



## ultron

Syria Launches Mass Offensive Against ISIL to Free Damascus Suburb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> He was not killed by ISIS, but in a car accident in Khanasser-Aleppo road, and I think this is the thousandth time I hear the news of 'thousands' of Iranians entering Syria. If we count all of them, there must be 1 billion Iranians in Syria, yet there is no single evidence after all these years. But, we are still going to help SAA do its job.



ohh how sad 
well so who are they then


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> He was not killed by ISIS, but in a car accident in Khanasser-Aleppo road


Would be silly to suggest that he was killed by his best allies.



ultron said:


> Syria Launches Mass Offensive Against ISIL to Free Damascus Suburb


There is no any ISIS in Jobar and Harasta. Stop posting crap propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> There is no any ISIS in Jobar and Harasta. Stop posting crap propaganda.




Repeat a lie enough times and it becomes a truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Would be silly to suggest that he was killed by his best allies.



I don't think you are taken seriously anymore after your hysteric reaction/trolling regarding Russian/Iranian operations in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Repeat a lie enough times and it becomes a truth.
> 
> Insurgents are vastly outnumbered. Insurgent places in Syria only have a population of about 2 million, Alliance on the other hand have more than 10 million population in Syria + more than 20 million population in Iraq + 146 million population in Russia + more than 77 million population in Iran + more than 2 million population in Lebanon. The numbers games looks bad for insurgents



that is how the western leader and GCC always repeated lies about war you keep on saying it become true

YEAH KEEP ON SAYING IT MR 500 AND OTHER

RUSSIA HAVE ASKED WHO AND WHERE ARE THE OPPOSITION UNTIL NOW THERE IS NO ANSWER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Insurgents are vastly outnumbered. Insurgent places in Syria only have a population of 2 million, Alliance on the other hand has 15 million population in Syria + 20 million population in Iraq + 146 million population in Russia + 77 million population in Iran + 3 million population in Lebanon. The numbers games looks bad for insurgents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Global one sided politics *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Repeat a lie enough times and it becomes a truth.


Yes thats Assadist moto.



Serpentine said:


> I don't think you are taken seriously anymore after your hysteric reaction/trolling regarding Russian/Iranian operations in Syria.


I am mainly answering nonsense propaganda here. As for ISIS it was clear before but after handling Free zone it became official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

3 prominent Ashrar al-Sham commanders were killed in an ambush in Homs countryside









500 said:


> I am mainly answering nonsense propaganda here. As for ISIS it was clear before but after handling Free zone it became official.



No, you are on a rampage after Russia started operations in Syria, with hysteric reactions. Your trolling regarding ISIS is not taken seriously. Meanwhile, when rebels and ISIS were bedfellows in battles of north Aleppo 2.5 years ago, SAA was fighting both of those scums. now too, it is fighting both of them.

There is no reason for SAA to intervene when 2 of its enemies are slaughtering each other. Today, a good number of terrorists from both sides went to hell in clashes of north Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Looks like the war has swung slightly towards Assad. Long way to go though if they want to capture ISIS/Nusra held territory.

Iran and Hezbollah have lost some high profile figures recently.


----------



## bdslph

*Combat report: Russian jets make 41 sorties against ISIS in Syria, cut off its arms supplies (VIDEO) *

_“Sukhoi Su-24M bombers delivered pinpoint strikes against terrorist targets near the city of Aleppo. They took out workshops used by the militant terrorist group to arm vehicles with explosives, which are used in suicide bomb attacks,”_ Defense Ministry spokesman, Major General Igor Konashenkov stated.

hat the vehicles were rigged with the explosives were to be used to stage terror attack against Syrian government forces.
The Sukhoi Su-34 and Su-24M bombers, along with a Su-25SM assault aircraft took off from the Khmeimim airbase to take out terrorist command and logistics centers, arms depots and workshops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*US Not Coordinating on Free Syrian Army With Russia*

Read more: US Not Coordinating on Free Syrian Army With Russia

*Moscow, on the other hand, is ready to work with the United States on the Syrian issue in any format or through any channel.*


“Unfortunately, so far our foreign colleagues, first and foremost our American colleagues, have not made any contact, which leads to the thought of what is their actual goal in their actions in Syria through these groups they’re supporting,” Lavrov said during his speech in the Russian lower house of parliament."Our US colleagues responded that the American delegation would not be going to Russia, and they are unable to meet with our negotiators in Washington".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power pounding insurgent strategic targets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Russian Bombers Destroy Major ISIL Command Post in Syria (VIDEO)

Read more: Sputnik International


details are not in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Forow in Ghab plain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance spy completed a 3 years assignment posing as an army defector and safely returned to Damascus.

The Syrian Government Spy Within the Ranks of the Free Syrian Army

video of him joining insurgency in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No, you are on a rampage after Russia started operations in Syria, with hysteric reactions.


You are the only one who is hysteric here.



> Your trolling regarding ISIS is not taken seriously.


Well I am saying only facts.



> Meanwhile, when rebels and ISIS were bedfellows in battles of north Aleppo 2.5 years ago, SAA was fighting both of those scums. now too, it is fighting both of them.


I've already answered that several times. The only ones who actually fought Assad in ISIS were Chechens who left it and joined JMA. ISIS is the best ever thing that happened to Assad in this war.

ISIS are total scum, but at least they did not gas kids like Assad.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> ISIS are total scum,


Arguing over this is useless, just one single question with a simple yes/no answer: Are Nusra also scums? If you say anything besides yes or no, it is considered as a no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Are Nusra also scums?




Nusra are socialists. Sharia is socialist. Sharia says rich have to give to the poor. That is commie. Not a single country in the world practices sharia.


Alliance Su-25 ground attack plane dropping bombs on insurgents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

500 said:


> Yes thats Assadist moto.
> 
> 
> I am mainly answering nonsense propaganda here. As for ISIS it was clear before but after handling Free zone it became official.



I think the strategy of West and Israel toward Syria war planned on the prolonging war as much as possible and winking at Russia, Iran, Turkey, KSA etc to meddling in Syria so they all to be tired well and loser sides..After then West will start the devision of Syria in accordince with their long term stragic plan..
By now, only winner are West And Israel...But i think if West doesnt supply oppositon groups the improved anti-jet missle systems the balance of war will change in favor of Assad and his alliances due to heavy Russian air supports...
IMO, West got a good chance wont miss this opportunity to remind Russia the bitter memories of Afghanistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Arguing over this is useless, just one single question with a simple yes/no answer: Are Nusra also scums? If you say anything besides yes or no, it is considered as a no.


No one is angel among the Syrian fractions. All are terrorists in one way or another. Scale of evilness in Syria from less evil to more:

Early FSA
.....
gap
......
Today FSA
IF
...
gap
....
Nusra
...
gap
...
ISIS
....
big gap
....
Assadists



Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> I think the strategy of West and Israel toward Syria war planned on the prolonging war as much as possible and winking at Russia, Iran, Turkey, KSA etc to meddling in Syria so they all to be tired well and loser sides..After then West will start the devision of Syria in accordince with their long term stragic plan..


West for sure. Israel is not involved in conflict.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654327399937650688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Early FSA
> .....
> gap
> ......
> Today FSA
> IF
> ...
> gap
> ....
> Nusra
> ...
> gap
> ...
> ISIS
> ....
> big gap
> ....
> Assadists



I think basically you said no, they are not scums.

My categorization from less scum to full scum:

SAA and early FSA (those rare true secularist ones in beginning)
......
huge gap
...
Islamic Front, Nusra front, Ahrar al-Sham, ISIS (and other quasi-groups)
....
Mega gap
...
Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance ups the ante. Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and crazy national socialists arrived in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Alliance ups the ante. Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and crazy national socialists arrived in Latakia


How are the crazy national socialists floating in midair though?


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> Alliance ups the ante. Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters and crazy national socialists arrived in Latakia




Nice upgrade of the Truck for Urbanwarfare !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I think basically you said no, they are not scums.
> 
> My categorization from less scum to full scum:
> 
> SAA and early FSA (those rare true secularist ones in beginning)
> ......
> huge gap
> ...
> Islamic Front, Nusra front, Ahrar al-Sham, ISIS (and other quasi-groups)
> ....
> Mega gap
> ...
> Israel


Now thats plain childish and u know it.

Why I said that Assadists are worse than ISIS? - Because they do everything what ISIS do massacres (Houla, Banias etc), ethnic cleansing. But in addition they do mass murder with barrel bombs, industrial scale torture (not beheading or blowing dozen guys on camera but torturing to death tens of thousands for years), starved entire cities and gassed kids. They crossed all possible limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Now thats plain childish and u know it.
> 
> Why I said that Assadists are worse than ISIS? - Because they do everything what ISIS do massacres (Houla, Banias etc), ethnic cleansing. But in addition they do mass murder with barrel bombs, industrial scale torture (not beheading or blowing dozen guys on camera but torturing to death tens of thousands for years), starved entire cities and gassed kids. They crossed all possible limits.



The main reason you hate Assad is because Assad was against the Israel-US plans for the middle east. Simple as that. Don't pretend you got up from sleep and suddenly became the defenders of Islamist factions and ideology.

For the Syrian people, getting rid of dangerous jihadist that have foreign elements looking to establish a caliphate is the logical first step. The door has always been open to talks with real oppositions to find a peaceful solution. 

Your plan seems to be to continue this war, get rid of Assad, let the land burn (plus Iraq) for the next decade, while Zionists like you shake their head and go, "Look at these extremist muslims...daddy America, please give us more funding to defend ourselves against these backward monsters"

The thing is, I don't think you are willfully lying. I actually think you believe your own bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

Madali said:


> The main reason you hate Assad is because Assad was against the Israel-US plans for the middle east. Simple as that. Don't pretend you got up from sleep and suddenly became the defenders of Islamist factions and ideology.
> 
> For the Syrian people, getting rid of dangerous jihadist that have foreign elements looking to establish a caliphate is the logical first step. The door has always been open to talks with real oppositions to find a peaceful solution.
> 
> Your plan seems to be to continue this war, get rid of Assad, let the land burn (plus Iraq) for the next decade, while Zionists like you shake their head and go, "Look at these extremist muslims...daddy America, please give us more funding to defend ourselves against these backward monsters"
> 
> The thing is, I don't think you are willfully lying. I actually think you believe your own bullshit.



I doubt it very much, since the border with Assad was the quietest border of them all. Absolutely nothing to worry about for decades during Assad 1&2's reign.

He was Israel's perfect neighbour. 

The only 'prize' for Israel should Assad fall, was that it would neuter Iran's ambitions. We all know Iran's ambitions of encircling Israel with their proxies.

But this isn't enough to have wanted him gone and the days of a credible opposition are probably over.

The funny thing is that you Iranis are 100% convinced in some Israel conspiracy against Assad, whilst the Sunnis are 100% convinced that Israel is on Assad's side.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> The thing is, I don't think you are willfully lying. I actually think you believe your own bullshit.


As for me, I think Assadists such as yourself at this point are willfully lying and have a very selective sense of morality, and that's putting it nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> The main reason you hate Assad is because Assad was against the Israel-US plans for the middle east. Simple as that. Don't pretend you got up from sleep and suddenly became the defenders of Islamist factions and ideology.
> 
> For the Syrian people, getting rid of dangerous jihadist that have foreign elements looking to establish a caliphate is the logical first step. The door has always been open to talks with real oppositions to find a peaceful solution.
> 
> Your plan seems to be to continue this war, get rid of Assad, let the land burn (plus Iraq) for the next decade, while Zionists like you shake their head and go, "Look at these extremist muslims...daddy America, please give us more funding to defend ourselves against these backward monsters"
> 
> The thing is, I don't think you are willfully lying. I actually think you believe your own bullshit.


US could get rid of Assad 4 years ago. But US policy is clear: prolong the war. When Assadists were on run US did not allow a single stinky Fagot ATGM for rebels. But when Assadists invited Hezollah and Iraqis in 2003, US allowed hundreds of ATGM to balance them.


----------



## Inception-06

live from the Battlefront ! Check the huge sand hill which is build by Syrian Army to give the Tanks a higher firing position !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Sirmaniyah in Ghab plain



500 said:


> US could get rid of Assad 4 years ago. But US policy is clear: prolong the war. When Assadists were on run US did not allow a single stinky Fagot ATGM for rebels. But when Assadists invited Hezollah and Iraqis in 2003, US allowed hundreds of ATGM to balance them.




The US had its chance. The US missed its chance. Now with Russian aircraft and artillery pouring in, no TOWs can save insurgents. TOWs cannot counter aircraft and artillery. TOW max range 4.2 km cannot even counter 120 mm mortars 7.1 km range much less Smerch 90 km range. Eventually insurgents will run out of man power and insurgency will be crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Ahmed Jo 

Remember our talk about the Druze in Syria and Lebanon 1 month ago or so? 

King Salman receives Walid Jumblatt | Arab News

Good to see KSA standing firm along with most of the world community.

Killer Assad has no future in Syria: Riyadh | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels recaptured Tall Jibbin and Ahras from ISIS in Northern Aleppo. Around ~100 ISIS fighters killed in initial attack by rebels and the failed ISIS counter attack. Meanwhile SAA now has infantry school, which ISIS handed over to SAA. ISIS defector confirmed this.

Rebels also never lost Sirmaniyah unlike the troll Ultron/Superboy insists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

To put it bluntly. Air power and artillery cause more than 90% of all casualties. You don't win a war with AK-47. Even TOWs won't get you victory. TOW range 4.2 km is not meant to counter air power and artillery. For every Alliance casualty, insurgents lose more than 100. It's not hard to see insurgents will lose the war of attrition.







Woohoo!  New Alliance soldiers trained by Russia. Shiny.







Alliance air power levels insurgent strategic positions.

Combat report: Russian jets make 41 sorties against ISIS in Syria, cut off its arms supplies — RT News


new map shows Alliance captured Sirmaniyah in Ghab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance bombing Kafr Nabodah







Alliance new unit Quneitra Hawks goes into action in Quneitra province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels recaptured Tall Jibbin and Ahras from ISIS in Northern Aleppo. Around ~100 ISIS fighters killed in initial attack by rebels and the failed ISIS counter attack. Meanwhile SAA now has infantry school, which ISIS handed over to SAA. ISIS defector confirmed this.
> 
> Rebels also never lost Sirmaniyah unlike the troll Ultron/Superboy insists.



Rebels are between a rock and a hard place. They are fighting ISIS in order to get at least political interaction and support from international community. However if it's true that an offensive will take place in Aleppo, really I don't see any arms supply going to rebels and they won't be able to repel it especially due to ISIS-rebel conflict. Either rebel groups will dissolve and some members join ISIS or pro-Assad alliance will succeed in all areas of Aleppo and isolate rebels in Idlib then this will mean pretty much revolution is lost cause. I'm not trying to upset you my friend but they will remain indifferent to your cause just as they have towards ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

ultron said:


> Alliance bombing Kafr Nabodah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance new unit Quneitra Hawks goes into action in Quneitra province


Why you put usa in your profile if you are actually russian?


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Now thats plain childish and u know it.
> 
> Why I said that Assadists are worse than ISIS? - Because they do everything what ISIS do massacres (Houla, Banias etc), ethnic cleansing. But in addition they do mass murder with barrel bombs, industrial scale torture (not beheading or blowing dozen guys on camera but torturing to death tens of thousands for years), starved entire cities and gassed kids. They crossed all possible limits.


you do realize that isis and fsa terrorist are hiding behind the people to protect themselves and if the army bombs that place there will be civilian casualties and after that paid trolls like you come into place....wtf is wrong with me why am i even replying to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DjSmg said:


> you do realize that isis and fsa terrorist are hiding behind the people to protect themselves and if the army bombs that place there will be civilian casualties and after that paid trolls like you come into place....wtf is wrong with me why am i even replying to you


So you complain about Israeli tactics while you support Assad's tactics, which are *identical* to those of Israel. Same rhetoric too.
"Terrorists are using civilians as human shields and that makes it justified to flatten entire blocks." - Assadist & Israeli trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you complain about Israeli tactics while you support Assad's tactics, which are *identical* to those of Israel. Same rhetoric too.
> "Terrorists are using civilians as human shields and that makes it justified to flatten entire blocks." - Assadist & Israeli trolls.


in scenario of isreals army its an excuse to kill civilians and grab more land, where in Syria its the truth there is clear drone footage's out there where isis and moderate be-headers are hiding between just to keep them selves alive and i am not on the side of assad regime but right now we need it to get rid of terrorists.....after the isis and fsa terrorist are over there should be fair and clean elections thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Zeratul said:


>



He still is well maintained and has a lot more balls than of you here considering they still manage under air strikes of two biggest superpowers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

Falcon29 said:


> He still is well maintained and has a lot more balls than of you here considering they still manage under air strikes of two biggest superpowers.


Have balls and being enough retarded to declare war against two biggest superpowers its two big differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured some stuff in Daraa province from scaredy cats non religious insurgents

Syrian Army Declares Control Over Engineering Battalion Base in Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Zeratul said:


> Have balls and being enough retarded to declare war against two biggest superpowers its two big differences.



He is minding his own business in his local country, US and Russia are ones to declare war on Syrian opposition without legal basis. Technically you can argue that Syrian government made request, but in no way can you frame situation as 'rebels declaring war on two superpowers'. Actually they don't spend time thinking about the outside world let alone somehow 'declaring war on superpowers' with small arms especially given desperate situation they're in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Falcon29 said:


> He still is well maintained and has a lot more balls than of you here considering they still manage under air strikes of two biggest superpowers.



It was a funny mockery video by Assad forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

Falcon29 said:


> He is minding his own business in his local country, US and Russia are ones to declare war on Syrian opposition without legal basis. Technically you can argue that Syrian government made request, but in no way can you frame situation as 'rebels declaring war on two superpowers'. Actually they don't spend time thinking about the outside world let alone somehow 'declaring war on superpowers' with small arms especially given desperate situation they're in.


Oh really? I have seen two videos some years ago, in first one jihadists declare war to USA and kill citizen of US, abit later to russia, after capturing one of assad airbase if i remember right. Also why you call al'quaeda and their puppet organisations "rebels"? You are same whore as USA? When quaida war against USSR in afganistan they are be good and peaceful terrorist. When they are attack twin towers they immediately became bad guys. And now they are very good and moderate again. USA really need another one 9/11 to keep cycle?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Zeratul said:


> Oh really? I have seen two videos some years ago, in first one jihadists declare war to USA and kill citizen of US, abit later to russia, after capturing one of assad airbase if i remember right. Also why you call al'quaeda and their puppet organisations "rebels"? You are same whore as USA? When quaida war against USSR in afganistan they are be good and peaceful terrorist. When they are attack twin towers they immediately became bad guys. And now they are very good and moderate again. USA really need another one 9/11 to keep cycle?



Please construct proper, clear sentences before addressing me. You are rambling and not addressing topic. Russia and US aren't targeting opposition because somehow the powerless opposition 'declared war' on them. They are involved for personal reasons and don't require legal justification for it. Just because they don't, doesn't mean you frame it with your from another universe narrative.



bongbang said:


> It was a funny mockery video by Assad forces.



I know Arabic, and obviously subtitles are fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

Falcon29 said:


> Please construct proper, clear sentences before addressing me. You are rambling and not addressing topic. Russia and US aren't targeting opposition because somehow the powerless opposition 'declared war' on them. They are involved for personal reasons and don't require legal justification for it. Just because they don't, doesn't mean you frame it with your from another universe narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Arabic, and obviously subtitles are fake.


How much times russia invade country without legal permission?(in crimea be soldiers from russian navi base in sevastopol according to the contract with ukraine russia can have 35.000 soldiers in it, in eastern ukraine russia dont have regular troops, at least officially; In 2008 georgia russian peacekeepers be attacked and killed by georgian military so its legal too) USA attack everybody who dont want become their puppet state or/and have oil it all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Throwing Bullets at the Problem: US Drops Arms to Unvetted Syrian Rebels*

Read more: Throwing Bullets at the Problem: US Drops Arms to Unvetted Syrian Rebels

*As the United States dumps tons of ammunition into Syria, Pentagon officials admit that those on the receiving end have not been vetted. Seemingly unconcerned, this is brushed off as a "moot point."*

"So while these forces, we do ask them, we want them to fight [IS] – I’m not prepared to talk about requirements or restrictions or pledges or anything like that," Colonel Steve Warren, a Pentagon spokesman, told reporters on Tuesday."Since the United States acknowledges that the forces it trained have fewer than ten fighters inside Syria, who is receiving these airdrops," he told Sputnik, "and how are these weapon systems being moved?"


----------



## ultron

Alliance's top powers are Russia which is a super power and Iran which is a regional power. They are Indo Europeans, not Arabs. They are willing to fight to the last Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Zeratul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

map







Alliance Iranian TOWs to blow up insurgent tanks I mean pickups

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Mi-24 Helicopter Pilots in Syria Wow Western Analysts

With Russian airstrikes devastating the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group in Syria, Moscow’s Mi-24 attack helicopters have given the Kremlin a significant advantage. So effective, they’re even impressing Western skeptics.

"When you see higher quality airmanship and precision fires coming from helicopters, that’s 100 percent Russian pilots," Christopher Harmer, a US Navy veteran who now works for the Institute for the Study of War, told Foreign Policy.

Also known as Hind helicopters, the Mi-24 is capable of traveling up to 186 miles per hour at incredibly low altitudes. Skimming the treetops, the gunships come equipped with 30mm guns and rocket launchers, and can transport troops.

It’s an impressive piece of hardware with no real equal in the world.


Still, a good helicopter is nothing without a good crew, and after observing the effects of Mi-24 strikes in Syria, US military analysts have been thoroughly impressed by both.

He added that the skill displayed showed a "top shelf, highly trained, very courageous, and highly aggressive Russian helicopter crew."
Part of that awe stems from the fact that the Mi-24 essentially does the job of two US helicopters. The Russian gunship combines the best qualities of the American Apache attack helicopter with the Huey transport helicopter.


The Pentagon lacks any kind of comparable aircraft.


Harmer said that such a combination of capabilities lets Russian crews focus on "directing airstrikes, calling in helicopter gunship support, and directing long-range air-to-surface and surface-to-surface missile fire."


The Mi-24 is also unlike anything in the Syrian arsenal, and Harmer suggests that the skill of Russian crews is "a qualitative technical advantage that the Syrian military just doesn’t have; it’s going to significantly reduce Assad’s casualties."

On Wednesday, the Russian Defense Ministry reported that 41 additional sorties had been carried out, destroying 40 IS facilities.*


Read more: Russian Mi-24 Helicopter Pilots in Syria Wow Western Analysts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Phenomenal footage of the war captured by Russian Drones. The Russians sure know how to sell propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Remember our talk about the Druze in Syria and Lebanon 1 month ago or so?
> 
> King Salman receives Walid Jumblatt | Arab News
> 
> Good to see KSA standing firm along with most of the world community.
> 
> Killer Assad has no future in Syria: Riyadh | Arab News


This is a good first step but Walid Jumblatt can only serve as a method of communication with the greater Druze community rather than a leader. 

It would be great if the Druze in Syria can switch sides. They want to anyway, they just need to know they'll have a 'safety net' to rely on, which I don't think has been provided to them. Another factor is that the rebels are not overall a cohesive and organized force. Again we encounter the necessity of a safety net for them; otherwise, they'll probably take their chances with Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance Iranian TOWs to blow up insurgent tanks I mean pickups


what the deal with Iran and Hezzy liking U.S weapons.

IMO Metis-M,Konkurs, and Kornet are better than the TOW.

just look at how bulky TOW is compared to soviet designs. probably takes 4 or 5 guys just carry the tripod,sensor,battery and one missile.


----------



## ultron

Reports of Alliance Mi-28N Night Hunter attack helicopters deployed to northern Hama theater.These have thermal and can attack during night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

notorious_eagle said:


> Phenomenal footage of the war captured by Russian Drones. The Russians sure know how to sell propaganda.




wooow a very usefull tool to coordinate Artillery fire !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> This is a good first step but Walid Jumblatt can only serve as a method of communication with the greater Druze community rather than a leader.
> 
> It would be great if the Druze in Syria can switch sides. They want to anyway, they just need to know they'll have a 'safety net' to rely on, which I don't think has been provided to them. Another factor is that the rebels are not overall a cohesive and organized force. Again we encounter the necessity of a safety net for them; otherwise, they'll probably take their chances with Assad.



No doubt about that.

I have noticed that many observers and so-called analysts fail to look at the conflict from a long-term perspective. Somehow they are of the belief that the Al-Assad regime and ISIS have come to stay which I find ridiculous. Those two evils will only remain in Syria as long as the conflict is unsolved because as soon as there will be a military or political solution none of those evils will have any future. At least based on their ACTUAL popularity. Now don't show me sources where locals praise either ISIS in Raqqah or the Al-Assad regime in Damascus. Only a minority of Syrians would truly stand behind the Al-Assad regime and ISIS if they could chose their future freely.

Evident of the ground realities and of the Syrian refugees in the West and Arab world.

In that light Russian bombardments of Syria won't change a thing.

But as I once wrote the minute ISIS gained a bigger role in the conflict, it was to be the lifeline for the Al-Assad regime. The lifeline it so desperately needed when it was close to collapsing. At least temporarily. Let's see if ISIS is enough to keep this genocidal regime (the worst of the 21st century) in power on the long run. Something tells me quite clearly that it is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

C130 said:


> what the deal with Iran and Hezzy liking U.S weapons.
> 
> IMO Metis-M,Konkurs, and Kornet are better than the TOW.
> 
> just look at how bulky TOW is compared to soviet designs. probably takes 4 or 5 guys just carry the tripod,sensor,battery and one missile.



The "cream" or the "ace" is usually saved for "special occasions" (i.e. more complex and difficult threats).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance Iranian TOWs to blow up insurgent tanks I mean pickups



thats what you call TOASTING


----------



## Project 4202

T-72B shipments to Assad with...............ERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

GBU-28 said:


> I doubt it very much, since the border with Assad was the quietest border of them all. Absolutely nothing to worry about for decades during Assad 1&2's reign.
> 
> He was Israel's perfect neighbour.
> 
> The only 'prize' for Israel should Assad fall, was that it would neuter Iran's ambitions. We all know Iran's ambitions of encircling Israel with their proxies.
> 
> But this isn't enough to have wanted him gone and the days of a credible opposition are probably over.
> 
> The funny thing is that you Iranis are 100% convinced in some Israel conspiracy against Assad, whilst the Sunnis are 100% convinced that Israel is on Assad's side.



Israel's perfect neighbor was Jordan and Egypt under Mubarak (and now Sisi). If Syria was to be transformed into a US proxy, how would that not be perfect for Israel?



Ahmed Jo said:


> As for me, I think Assadists such as yourself at this point are willfully lying and have a very selective sense of morality, and that's putting it nicely.



I wouldn't call myself an Assadist. I think he mishandled the protest in the beginning, his army doesn't know how to fight, he was extremely weak at being able to motivate his soldiers, but he is still far better the alternatives. I believe that outside powers misused the protests by encouraging them to turn violent. If instead of Erdogan and the Emir of Qatar giving arms, they could have pushed Assad into reforms and politically helped the opposition turn into a viable and mature solution.



Falcon29 said:


> Rebels are between a rock and a hard place. They are fighting ISIS in order to get at least political interaction and support from international community. However if it's true that an offensive will take place in Aleppo, really I don't see any arms supply going to rebels and they won't be able to repel it especially due to ISIS-rebel conflict. Either rebel groups will dissolve and some members join ISIS or pro-Assad alliance will succeed in all areas of Aleppo and isolate rebels in Idlib then this will mean pretty much revolution is lost cause. I'm not trying to upset you my friend but they will remain indifferent to your cause just as they have towards ours.



For a revolution to really succeed, there needs to be several steps taken before jumping in with a gun in hand.

1) a mature political ideology
2) an identity
3) a leader or leaders to inspire
4) local support
5) viable solutions 
6) allies, if any, chosen carefully

There are more than a 1000 splinter groups in Syria. How the hell is that a working solution? Who are the leaders (think Lenin, Chavez, Ghandi, or Khomeini, I don't mean good or bad, I mean leaders that inspire thousands to stand behind them). Where are the political manifests? (Chairman mao's red book, Marx communist manifesta, khomeinis concept of velayat faghih).
And so on.

Thia is what happens when outside players jump in early. The movements don't have enough time to mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

the difference between terrorists and moderate rebels ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

C130 said:


> what the deal with Iran and Hezzy liking U.S weapons.
> 
> IMO Metis-M,Konkurs, and Kornet are better than the TOW.
> 
> just look at how bulky TOW is compared to soviet designs. probably takes 4 or 5 guys just carry the tripod,sensor,battery and one missile.


we also produce Russian ones but is there anything in terrorists arsenal that require kornet ?


----------



## T-55

Syria: SAA/NDF Operations in Salma, Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> The US had its chance. The US missed its chance.


You can miss a chance if it was matter of minutes, ok hours, ok days. But US stood aside for over *2 years*!!! They did nothing to support rebels when Assadists were fleeing. 

Same Americans repeated in 2015 after Jeysh al Fatah kicked Assadists from Idlib: they stopped TOW supplies. Once Russian/Iranian offensive has started they resumed TOW supplies. US policy is so clear and obvious than even kiddo like u should see it.



> Now with Russian aircraft and artillery pouring in, no TOWs can save insurgents. TOWs cannot counter aircraft and artillery. TOW max range 4.2 km cannot even counter 120 mm mortars 7.1 km range much less Smerch 90 km range. Eventually insurgents will run out of man power and insurgency will be crushed.


Kiddo, u dont understand the difference between direct and indirect weapon. Combined Russia/Iran /Hezbollah offensive on Kafranbuda village was stopped by only 12 TOWs. In less than 1 week Iran lost 1 general and 2 colonels. Hezbollah also lost 2 high ranking commanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian Army Begins Large-Scale Military Operation in Homs Province*

Read more: Syrian Army Begins Large-Scale Military Operation in Homs Province


*Two villages have been liberated so far during the offensive against terrorist groups controlling territory in Syria's Homs province, according to military sources.*

"At 05:30 our army began a large-scale operation in the north of the Homs Governorate. The village of Haldiye and another neighboring village were freed. The situation on the front line at the moment is excellent," the military source told RIA Novosti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Madali said:


> Israel's perfect neighbor was Jordan and Egypt under Mubarak (and now Sisi). If Syria was to be transformed into a US proxy, how would that not be perfect for Israel?
> 
> .



The border with Syria was quieter than any other border. This is a fact. Quieter than even Jordan and much quieter than Egypt.

Now Israel has fire from Syria landing in Israel and thousands of injured Syrians have entered Israel.

There was never any chance of Syria being an American proxy, especially with that bungling fool Obama in charge. There was more chance of that happening in Iraq and even that didn't turn out.

I don't share 500's views really - but I can see how he and Israel would not want Iran/Hezbollah on another border because we know that Iran wants a war with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured al-Amal Farms in Quneitra province

Alliance captured al-Khaldiyeh in Homs province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Destroying possitions of terrorists in Idlib province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Masharee' area south of Qani Al-'Assi in Homs province

Alliance captured Safsafa in Ghab

Alliance captured Jubb Al-Ahmar in Hama province

Alliance captured Khalediyat al-Dar al-Kabeera in Homs province

Alliance captured Manshiya neighborhood in Daraa city from scaredy cats non religious insurgents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SAA has captured Tal na'am village and its strategic hill in Eastern part of Safira city from ISIS, on the route to break the siege of Kweires airbase.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> No doubt about that.
> 
> I have noticed that many observers and so-called analysts fail to look at the conflict from a long-term perspective. Somehow they are of the belief that the Al-Assad regime and ISIS have come to stay which I find ridiculous. Those two evils will only remain in Syria as long as the conflict is unsolved because as soon as there will be a military or political solution none of those evils will have any future. At least based on their ACTUAL popularity. Now don't show me sources where locals praise either ISIS in Raqqah or the Al-Assad regime in Damascus. Only a minority of Syrians would truly stand behind the Al-Assad regime and ISIS if they could chose their future freely.
> 
> Evident of the ground realities and of the Syrian refugees in the West and Arab world.
> 
> In that light Russian bombardments of Syria won't change a thing.
> 
> But as I once wrote the minute ISIS gained a bigger role in the conflict, it was to be the lifeline for the Al-Assad regime. The lifeline it so desperately needed when it was close to collapsing. At least temporarily. Let's see if ISIS is enough to keep this genocidal regime (the worst of the 21st century) in power on the long run. Something tells me quite clearly that it is not.


In the long run, we may see that this 'civil' war is actually just the first stage of a Third World War. 

Of course, what you said is evident by how often Syrian/Russian air forces strike the Syrian opposition and how often they strike Isis, the difference shows they want to keep Isis alive so as to say they're the only opposition they face. And it's actually working to a certain degree.

I'm guessing the Russian airstrikes are not meant to change the war drastically, they just want to prolong it for now because it is a useful tool in their proxy war against the US and NATO. They just sensed that the rebels were gaining too much progress so they went to equalize the many sides in the war. As far as they're concerned, they're is no hurry to end it now. All Russia really wants out of this and other conflicts is to assert their relevance, they couldn't care less about any Syrian.


----------



## Metanoia

Madali said:


> I think he mishandled the protest in the beginning, his army doesn't know how to fight, he was extremely weak at being able to motivate his soldiers, but he is still far better the alternatives. I believe that outside powers misused the protests by encouraging them to turn violent. If instead of Erdogan and the Emir of Qatar giving arms, they could have pushed Assad into reforms and politically helped the opposition turn into a viable and mature solution.



Well said. 

I also would like to see Russia and Iran help reform Syria.



Ahmed Jo said:


> In the long run, we may see that this 'civil' war is actually just the first stage of a Third World War.



That is actually a very plausible scenario. Let's say if WW3 does happen it won't be that big of a surprise anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Metanoia said:


> That is actually a very plausible scenario. Let's say if WW3 does happen it won't be that big of a surprise anymore.


And if it is, then every country will look for its best interests first and foremost. Remember that in WW2 Finland was allied with Germany for close to 4 years simply because the UK refused to offer them protection from the Soviets. This would be an important lesson for any major powers planning to win international wars: don't alienate your allies.


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> I'm guessing the Russian airstrikes are not meant to change the war drastically, they just want to prolong it for now




One thing air power does is it disables the opposing side's ability of launching an offensive. Any staging ground of troops and armor would be immediately spotted by recon satellites and attacked and destroyed by planes. This is why insurgents can no longer launch an offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Ahmed Jo said:


> And if it is, then every country will look for its best interests first and foremost. Remember that in WW2 Finland was allied with Germany for close to 4 years simply because the UK refused to offer them protection from the Soviets. This would be an important lesson for any major powers planning to win international wars: don't alienate your allies.



Which countries do you reckon will have the most serious of impacts and might be direct participants? In my opinion the primary theater this time around will be the Middle East (similar to Europe in WW2).


----------



## 500

Zeratul said:


> Oh really? I have seen two videos some years ago, in first one jihadists declare war to USA and kill citizen of US, abit later to russia, after capturing one of assad airbase if i remember right. Also why you call al'quaeda and their puppet organisations "rebels"? You are same whore as USA? When quaida war against USSR in afganistan they are be good and peaceful terrorist. When they are attack twin towers they immediately became bad guys. And now they are very good and moderate again. USA really need another one 9/11 to keep cycle?


This article is written by Hezbollah/Assad fanboy Robert Fisk.

Assad's agent sheikh Abou Qaqa was promoting youth to go and fight American invaders in Iraq. One of these youth who went to fight there was Joulani, head of Nusra.



Madali said:


> I wouldn't call myself an Assadist. I think he mishandled the protest in the beginning, his army doesn't know how to fight, he was extremely weak at being able to motivate his soldiers, but he is still far better the alternatives.


Yeah, again "Syria should not be another Libya" argument. Little reminder: since 2011 about *5 K* people were killed in Libya and over *250 K* were killed in Syria. By supporting psychopath Assad you created a worse massacre in 21th century and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in entire history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Metanoia said:


> Which countries do you reckon will have the most serious of impacts and might be direct participants? In my opinion the primary theater this time around will be the Middle East (similar to Europe in WW2).


If it does come to it, the countries directly involved on one side would be Russia, Syria (obviously), Iran, even Egypt may join this new 'axis' powers, as well as many paramilitary groups and supporting minor nations. On the other side would be America (it probably won't be classified as a world war unless they join in) and its main allies, and Saudi Arabia and the GCC countries (with the exception of Oman, they'll try to be neutral.) Jordan will try to stay out of it at first but they'll (i should say 'we') be forced to pick a side eventually. Probably some more countries, I haven't even mentioned China or Israel but they would surely play a significant role. And the war will be in more countries than just Syria.

Sorry for the late response, and I'm just guessing on this, by the way. Feel free to correct me.


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Yeah, again "Syria should not be another Libya" argument. Little reminder: since 2011 about *5 K* people were killed in Libya and over *250 K* were killed in Syria. By supporting psychopath Assad you created a worse massacre in 21th century and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in entire history.



Surely stupid and blind people are not able to see that in Syria there are international terrorists are present in form of American direct supply of weapons to the Jihadists, then Saudia and Qatar and other Arab states providing billions of USD and weapons to the Jihadists, then Israel and US providing them with intelligence. Therefore there are 250 k killed in Syria. 
While there is no such foreign intervention in Libya, but still there is internal civil war going there and no peace in sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Surely stupid and blind people are not able to see that in Syria there are international terrorists are present in form of American direct supply of weapons to the Jihadists, then Saudia and Qatar and other Arab states providing billions of USD and weapons to the Jihadists, then Israel and US providing them with intelligence. Therefore there are 250 k killed in Syria.
> While there is no such foreign intervention in Libya, but still there is internal civil war going there and no peace in sight.


The only international terrorists in Syria are Hezbollah and PFLP. Both fighting for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Ahmed Jo said:


> If it does come to it, the countries directly involved on one side would be Russia, Syria (obviously), Iran, even Egypt may join this new 'axis' powers, as well as many paramilitary groups and supporting minor nations. On the other side would be America (it probably won't be classified as a world war unless they join in) and its main allies, and Saudi Arabia and the GCC countries (with the exception of Oman, they'll try to be neutral.) Jordan will try to stay out of it at first but they'll (i should say 'we') be forced to pick a side eventually. Probably some more countries, I haven't even mentioned China or Israel but they would surely play a significant role. And the war will be in more countries than just Syria.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, and I'm just guessing on this, by the way. Feel free to correct me.



I suppose that Saudi Arabia/UAE will be one of the most severe countries in terms of impact. I also reckon Qatar and Turkey are gonna form an alliance within a larger alliance (as is the case now) and play their own games. I don't know about the rest of the planet but hypothetically speaking if some borders in the Middle East region are to vary...they will change based on the current schism, i.e. we might witness various minorities allied with the Shiite-Iranian camp while we might see other mainstream sectors aligned with either Saudi Arabian camp or Turkish/Qatari camp. In my opinion there is a high probability that Jordan will most definitely place itself in the Saudi Arabian led camp with active participation. 

I will run to Brazil.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Metanoia said:


> I will run to Brazil.


How funny, I also have given thought to that idea in the past, but watch out for the drug cartels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

After blasts in China ,what was been well orchestrated scenario,trigger has been thrown to a place where terrorism is in development for several years..
Superpowers won't will fight each with another ,but some countries from Middle East will taste the pain in this war.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> The only international terrorists in Syria are Hezbollah and PFLP. Both fighting for Assad.


at least you are showing your real face of supporter of ISIS and AN
congratulations to have been honest this time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> at least you are showing your real face of supporter of ISIS and AN
> congratulations to have been honest this time


ISIS and JN are locals. Hezbollah and PFLP are foreign mercenaries.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> ISIS and JN are locals. Hezbollah and PFLP are foreign mercenaries.


hezbollah is somewhat local terrorist group since they fight for their survival in Liban 
so it is regional 
like ISIS is mostly regional and far more international than Hezbollah (lot of saudis, lot of westerners, lot of africans)

you spend too much time criticize just one side
we both don't like Iranian regime (me more than you for sure) but you focus so much on everything bad coming from there . Hezbollah is your main ennemy .. why no consider this old truth... but closing your eyes on the danger of all the other bad groups in the region, sometimes far worst (AN, ISIS for exemple)

i would more comparer Islamic Front and Hezbollah in the level of ideology
AN and ISIS are the worst of the worst groups . they are obsessed with religion stuff and hatred by nature. their goal is killing destroying and are very convenient in Yemen , Syria or Iraq to serve the saudi regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Metanoia said:


> Well said.
> 
> I also would like to see Russia and Iran help reform Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually a very plausible scenario. Let's say if WW3 does happen it won't be that big of a surprise anymore.



Yes, because the rabid Mullah's in Iran have played SUCH an constructive role in Syria and the region since 1979. Makes perfect sense. Syrians are also desperate to keep living under the most genocidal regime of the 21st century. Most Syrians, believe it or not, do not adhere to the view that it's either the Al-Assad regime or ISIS.



Ahmed Jo said:


> How funny, I also have given thought to that idea in the past, but watch out for the drug cartels



Brazil has over 20 million people of Arab ancestry so Brazil and South America as a whole would indeed not be a bad option. The locals there are already very familiar with Arabs an Arab culture which today is a part of Brazilian culture on many fronts like that of other migrants.



Ahmed Jo said:


> If it does come to it, the countries directly involved on one side would be Russia, Syria (obviously), Iran, even Egypt may join this new 'axis' powers, as well as many paramilitary groups and supporting minor nations. On the other side would be America (it probably won't be classified as a world war unless they join in) and its main allies, and Saudi Arabia and the GCC countries (with the exception of Oman, they'll try to be neutral.) Jordan will try to stay out of it at first but they'll (i should say 'we') be forced to pick a side eventually. Probably some more countries, I haven't even mentioned China or Israel but they would surely play a significant role. And the war will be in more countries than just Syria.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, and I'm just guessing on this, by the way. Feel free to correct me.



The Arab world is almost fully united on that question. Everyone else other than Algeria and Iraq. For now at least.

Anyway speaking about a WW3 is way too much. Not gonna happen. Syria is nowhere near that important. Syria is part of the "Arab Spring" and later "Arab Winter". The worst hit country by far. No way will any of the superpowers involve themselves in any major world war over Syria.

Jordan is firmly in the GCC/Arab camp. When shit hits the fan there is no question which side you guys will be on.

China won't directly involve themselves in Syria either. I don't believe so. Would be a foolish choice as well.



Ahmed Jo said:


> In the long run, we may see that this 'civil' war is actually just the first stage of a Third World War.
> 
> Of course, what you said is evident by how often Syrian/Russian air forces strike the Syrian opposition and how often they strike Isis, the difference shows they want to keep Isis alive so as to say they're the only opposition they face. And it's actually working to a certain degree.
> 
> I'm guessing the Russian airstrikes are not meant to change the war drastically, they just want to prolong it for now because it is a useful tool in their proxy war against the US and NATO. They just sensed that the rebels were gaining too much progress so they went to equalize the many sides in the war. As far as they're concerned, they're is no hurry to end it now. All Russia really wants out of this and other conflicts is to assert their relevance, they couldn't care less about any Syrian.



Agree with the Russian role. No party who is desperately trying to keep the most genocidal regime of the 21st century alive want the best for Syria let alone the region. Their "anti-ISIS" campaingn has been a joke too. Almost all of their targets are FSA strongholds. The same FSA who were/are the main opponents of ISIS. What a joke indeed. People/politicians talk about it openly in the West too. Fighting "terror" alongside Shia terrorist militias composed of Shia terrorists from half of the world, Hezbollah, Shabiha etc. All to "save" Syria and Syrians not to say the region and world as a whole. What's the difference between those terrorists and the ISIS and Al-Nusra terrorists? None is the answer and every sane person knows it. No need to tell any fairytales that "prove" the opposite somehow. Anyway Syria will be cleansed of them all even if it will take 100 years. It's a war that those terrorists cannot win. Syrians are much bigger than this. Wonderful people and our brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CekilinBenDoktorum

china the world biggest toxic waste Producer send some of her waste to syria to kill jihadis with toxic plastic material junks...called beijing jeeps











who ever teached the chinese to use a plastic forming Maschine Needs to be beaten up for that lousy Job he has done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Proximity fuse. Don't win a war without it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, because the rabid Mullah's in Iran have played SUCH an constructive role in Syria



Well if they and the Russians do not help with reforms...it will be their waste of time, resources, and lives. So let's see.


----------



## GBU-28

500 said:


> ISIS and JN are locals. Hezbollah and PFLP are foreign mercenaries.




ISIS with Tunisians, Chechens, European Muslims etc are local? I think you're losing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I agree regarding the Kurds.
> 
> Regarding the Iranian Arabs then they were indeed not natives but neither were the Persians. The Persians claim to descend from the steppes of Central Asia (Andronovo). The natives of that region of Iran were Elamite people (nothing to do with Iranian peoples) and they were neighbors of Semitic people and heavily influenced by them. They undoubtedly had more to do with neighboring Semites than Iranian tribes (nomads back then) that had not even settled in the ME yet. Most Iranians of Southern Iran and Western Iran are mixtures of Elamites, Semites and Iranian tribes. Genetics proof that.
> 
> Regarding this idiotic name of the Gulf (could care less as Arabs have dozens of waters, even whole seas, rivers, straits etc. named after them from Morocco to Oman) then Arabs have indeed lived longer along the Gulf than Persians. Also most of the Gulf is inhabited by Arabs. Even many people along the Gulf in Iran are Arabs.
> 
> Anyway in reality that Gulf should be called the Gulf of Sumer or Gulf of Dilmun. The first known civilizations along the Gulf until date.
> 
> It's Really the Sumerian Gulf - NYTimes.com
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sumer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Assyrians and Syriacs hate the Kurds more than anybody else. With good reason. Anyway I have personally nothing against the Kurds as long as they do not try to rewrite history or steal ancient Arab/Semitic lands in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI


Yes I know that but you forgot that the iranians who got mixed with Elamites and not the arabs in that region who were new and foreign to that region

Example:The Native Americans are from Siberia they immgrated to america and the whites came from Europe both are immgrants but the land belong to the people who lived there first.


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> hezbollah is somewhat local terrorist group since they fight for their survival in Liban
> so it is regional
> like ISIS is mostly regional and far more international than Hezbollah (lot of saudis, lot of westerners, lot of africans)
> 
> you spend too much time criticize just one side
> we both don't like Iranian regime (me more than you for sure) but you focus so much on everything bad coming from there . Hezbollah is your main ennemy .. why no consider this old truth... but closing your eyes on the danger of all the other bad groups in the region, sometimes far worst (AN, ISIS for exemple)
> 
> i would more comparer Islamic Front and Hezbollah in the level of ideology
> AN and ISIS are the worst of the worst groups . they are obsessed with religion stuff and hatred by nature. their goal is killing destroying and are very convenient in Yemen , Syria or Iraq to serve the saudi regime.


Syrian Sunnis actually were great supporters of Hezbollah before they decided to join the *foreign* war in favor of psychopath corrupt dictator.

2006 - Qusayr town in Syria rallies in support of Hezbollah.
2013 - Hezbollah celebrates destruction of Qusayr.






Both ISIS and JN are overwhelmingly locals.



GBU-28 said:


> ISIS with Tunisians, Chechens, European Muslims etc are local? I think you're losing it.


They are tiny percent of all ISIS fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yes I know that but you forgot that the iranians who got mixed with Elamites and not the arabs in that region who were new and foreign to that region
> 
> Example:The Native Americans are from Siberia they immgrated to america and the whites came from Europe both are immgrants but the land belong to the people who lived there first.



Salman, why are you quoting a several month old post? I don't even have a clue when I wrote that post. Must be in April or something.

Anyway nothing that I wrote in that post is historically wrong. Read my post carefully. Elamites have mixed with people in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iraq too. It's of no importance. Fact of the matter is that neither group is native to that region of the ME. Native as in first recorded people.

Anyway we all know that Iranians are heavily mixed with Arabs, Semites and "native" groups such as Elamites and that only a small percentage of them have any ties to those Central Asian nomads that left nothing in their ancestral lands and who later changed the language of the natives in what is today Iran. You can see a similar story in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka etc. Genetics confirm it every single time. So much for their "Aryan" nonsense, lol.

I know that. Before they had reached Siberia they were living in Central Asia, before that ME, before that the Arabian Peninsula and lastly Eastern Africa like apparently all of our ancestors once did.

Back to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

500 said:


> overwhelmingly locals.
> 
> They are tiny percent of all ISIS fighters.



What percentage? Tunisians alone make up about 4,000 (that are known about) never mind the Turks, Saudis, Qatari etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

GBU-28 said:


> What percentage? Tunisians alone make up about 4,000 (that are known about) never mind the Turks, Saudis, Qatari etc.



The biggest group is apparently Tunisians who number 3000 people. In reality it's probably much less. ISIS is rumored to be over 100.000 strong. At least 80% are local Syrians and Iraqis. The entire leadership is local. Al-Baghdadi (Iraqi), Al-Adnani (Syrian) etc. Foreigners are just used as cannon fodder and as propaganda. Nothing more and nothing less.

On the other hand the Shia terrorist groups and Hezbollah are 100% foreign. No Syrian to see at all.

Let's not forget that the genocidal Al-Assad regime has imported and incoporated 1000's of foreign terrorists. Such as Hazaras, Pakistanis, Afghanis, Iranians, Shia Arabs etc.

Anyway all are terrorists, that is clear, but if foreign involvement is the crucial element then the Al-Assad regime wins hands down too. So those clowns who cry about the Syrian opposition not being locals have forgot to take their medication.

Jihadology is the source to look for if you want primary sources.

P.S. No more than 100 Qataris if not less are present in Syria, lol. I think that you would struggle to find even 50. Qataris have better things to do, believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Reports of big explosion in Tartus. This could be a false flag to ramp up pro war sentiment in Russia to deploy ground forces to Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> ISIS and JN are locals. Hezbollah and PFLP are foreign mercenaries.



ISIS and JN are locals? I think your next step is swearing allegiance to Al-Baghdadi.

Btw, being local doesn't mean one can't be a terrorist. There are 'locals' in Pakistan and Afghanistan who are terrorists, there are locals in Iraq who are part of ISIS, hence terrorist, there are locals in Syria who are terrorists, hence they should be killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

instead of blabla from propaganda cheat mouth of al hasani here are some numbers:

Military activity of ISIL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
200,000[17] (Kurdish claims)
70,000 (Russian military estimate)[18]
100,000[19] (Jihadist claim)
20,000–31,000 [20] (CIA estimate)

100.000 number given by al hasani is the jihadi brother source


According to a UNreport, an estimated 15,000 fighters from nearly 70 countries have travelled to Iraq and Syria to join militant groups, including ISIL

oh oh you name it unsignificant ??? 15 000 ?

but i understand jihadi al hasani says they are unsiggnificant and mostly locals:
because it is what is said by his bros:

Despite thousands of foreign volunteers, _Reuters_ has stated that according to " jihadist ideologues .. 90 percent of ISIL's fighters in Iraq are Iraqi and 70 percent of its fighters in Syria are Syrian


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> instead of blabla from propaganda cheat mouth of al hasani here are some numbers:
> 
> Military activity of ISIL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 200,000[17] (Kurdish claims)
> 70,000 (Russian military estimate)[18]
> 100,000[19] (Jihadist claim)
> 20,000–31,000 [20] (CIA estimate)
> 
> 100.000 number given by al hasani is the jihadi brother source
> 
> 
> According to a UNreport, an estimated 15,000 fighters from nearly 70 countries have travelled to Iraq and Syria to join militant groups, including ISIL
> 
> oh oh you name it unsignificant ??? 15 000 ?
> 
> but i understand jihadi al hasani says they are unsiggnificant and mostly locals:
> because it is what is said by his bros:
> 
> Despite thousands of foreign volunteers, _Reuters_ has stated that according to " jihadist ideologues .. 90 percent of ISIL's fighters in Iraq are Iraqi and 70 percent of its fighters in Syria are Syrian



Back to defending your Shia militias, and your Mullah's numerous terrorist proxies and their Hezbollah dogs?

Who said anything about foreigners being insignificant kawli? I wrote that at least 80% are locals which most reports confirm. Even using the sources that you used.

Do you know what math is?

On the other hand the Shia terrorist groups and Hezbollah are 100% foreign. No Syrian to see at all.

Let's not forget that the genocidal Al-Assad regime has imported and incoporated 1000's of foreign terrorists. Such as Hazaras, Pakistanis, Afghanis, Iranians, Shia Arabs etc.

So keep crying about foreigners.

Lastly I could care less about ISIS or Al-Nusra. To me they are terrorists just like your Shia terrorist groups and your Mullah's. I stand with Syria and the Syrian people. Always did. I am not like you cretins here who support the genocidal Al-Assad regime or Shia terrorist groups. So keep continuing doing that instead of wasting my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

ahah the always same lies of wahhabi jihadi al hasani retard

1/ i don't defend shia militas
2/ i don't defend Assad

so keep your propaganda for someone else , wahhabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Salman, why are you quoting a several month old post? I don't even have a clue when I wrote that post. Must be in April or something.
> 
> Anyway nothing that I wrote in that post is historically wrong. Read my post carefully. Elamites have mixed with people in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iraq too. It's of no importance. Fact of the matter is that neither group is native to that region of the ME. Native as in first recorded people.
> 
> Anyway we all know that Iranians are heavily mixed with Arabs, Semites and "native" groups such as Elamites and that only a small percentage of them have any ties to those Central Asian nomads that left nothing in their ancestral lands and who later changed the language of the natives in what is today Iran. You can see a similar story in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka etc. Genetics confirm it every single time. So much for their "Aryan" nonsense, lol.
> 
> I know that. Before they had reached Siberia they were living in Central Asia, before that ME, before that the Arabian Peninsula and lastly Eastern Africa like apparently all of our ancestors once did.
> 
> Back to Syria.


Nothing just to clear some points



Serpentine said:


> ISIS and JN are locals? I think your next step is swearing allegiance to Al-Baghdadi.
> 
> Btw, being local doesn't mean one can't be a terrorist. There are 'locals' in Pakistan and Afghanistan who are terrorists, there are locals in Iraq who are part of ISIS, hence terrorist, there are locals in Syria who are terrorists, hence they should be killed.


I don't know why he defend these groups so much like he is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> ahah the always same lies of wahhabi jihadi al hasani retard
> 
> 1/ i don't defend shia militas
> 2/ i don't defend Assad
> 
> so keep your propaganda for someone else , wahhabi



Of course you do. We also know that you are hardly able to understand or write in English hence you are spreading nonsense here about me supporting ISIS when I have just called them terrorists in 3 posts in a row and in all of my other posts. You are truly a 42 year old retard who with no doubt will or have given birth to other retards. A retard that falsely claims that he is half Arab and a Sayyid.

It would not surprise me if your father was one of those fanatics/peasants who used to walk on mines in Iran along with other Mullah's.

Now go to sleep Majoosi Rafidah (using your vocabulary that you began) and return to your Iran shithole instead of polluting Europe.

Don't write to me. I would have dealt with you in person if your antics continued in the "real world". So don't tag me. I have told you this 100 times but as the retard you are you don't understand what is written to you.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Nothing just to clear some points



Fair enough. Ignore my little outburst above. That cretin was asking for it. He has annoyed me for a very long time all while I never address him. With good reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Saif al-Arab said:


> Back to defending your Shia militias, and your Mullah's numerous terrorist proxies and their Hezbollah dogs?
> 
> Who said anything about foreigners being insignificant kawli? I wrote that at least 80% are locals which most reports confirm. Even using the sources that you used.
> 
> Do you know what math is?
> 
> On the other hand the Shia terrorist groups and Hezbollah are 100% foreign. No Syrian to see at all.
> 
> Let's not forget that the genocidal Al-Assad regime has imported and incoporated 1000's of foreign terrorists. Such as Hazaras, Pakistanis, Afghanis, Iranians, Shia Arabs etc.
> 
> So keep crying about foreigners.
> 
> Lastly I could care less about ISIS or Al-Nusra. To me they are terrorists just like your Shia terrorist groups and your Mullah's. I stand with Syria and the Syrian people. Always did. I am not like you cretins here who support the genocidal Al-Assad regime or Shia terrorist groups. So keep continuing doing that instead of wasting my time.



But the SAA, NDS (which consists of Jaish al Sha'abi and Suqur al Sahara), and Syrian Socialist Nationalist Party (coupled with all the other left-wing groups) all consists of local Syrians. Not to mention the several local Shiite, Alawite, Druze, and Kurdish groups in Syria consists of the local Syrians rather than the foreigners (including the Lebanese).

Though the Sunnis are in majority in Syria in my opinion one can not just attribute that the regime is standing merely due to the foreigners. My case in point is Muammer Qaddafi...he predominantly relied on hired mercenaries and see how long his government lasted. Secondly I highly doubt that the Russians, Iranians or even the Hezbollah would step in to save someone (in the process shedding their own blood) to save someone who would have next to no support from even his own people, he would have zero respect/support in such instance.

Edit: Mind you from the 70% Sunni majority of Syria...80% are local Syrians whilst 20% consists of the Kurds, Turkmens, Circassians, and the Palestinians. In my opinion it is debatable that many people out of the 80% Syrian Sunnis actually want this conflict to continue, the shape this conflict turned out to be, or as to what do they think of the future. This is a very complex issue.


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> It would not surprise me if your father was one of those fanatics/peasants who used to walk on mines in Iran along with other Mullah's.


gased by Saddam army. defending the country against invasion. ow i see how terrible is this. 


Saif al-Arab said:


> Now go to sleep Majoosi Rafidah (using your vocabulary that you began) and return to your Iran shithole instead of polluting Europe.


most Iranians in Europe or USA are educated. 


Saif al-Arab said:


> Don't write to me.* I would have dealt with you in person if your antics continued in the "real world".* So don't tag me. I have told you this 100 times but as the retard you are you don't understand what is written to you.


you want to cut my head with your knife ?

still no credible answer for the wiki numbers about ISIS fighters ...
you suck so much with your jihadi propaganda man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Hussein said:


> instead of blabla from propaganda cheat mouth of al hasani here are some numbers:
> 
> Military activity of ISIL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 200,000[17] (Kurdish claims)
> 70,000 (Russian military estimate)[18]
> 100,000[19] (Jihadist claim)
> 20,000–31,000 [20] (CIA estimate)
> 
> 100.000 number given by al hasani is the jihadi brother source
> 
> 
> According to a UNreport, an estimated 15,000 fighters from nearly 70 countries have travelled to Iraq and Syria to join militant groups, including ISIL
> 
> oh oh you name it unsignificant ??? 15 000 ?
> 
> but i understand jihadi al hasani says they are unsiggnificant and mostly locals:
> because it is what is said by his bros:
> 
> Despite thousands of foreign volunteers, _Reuters_ has stated that according to " jihadist ideologues .. 90 percent of ISIL's fighters in Iraq are Iraqi and 70 percent of its fighters in Syria are Syrian




The exact figure for anyone to know is very difficult as the situation is always fluid. That's why estimates vary so much.

You're accusing Hasani of using Jihadi figures, but the Kurds (going by your post) say double the figure of the Jihadi claims.

Tunisia has the highest foreign contingent in ISIS which has always perplexed me why Tunisia of all places produced the most ISIS from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> The exact figure for anyone to know is very difficult as the situation is always fluid. That's why estimates vary so much.
> 
> You're accusing Hasani of using Jihadi figures, but the Kurds (going by your post) say double the figure of the Jihadi claims.
> 
> Tunisia has the highest foreign contingent in ISIS which has always perplexed me why Tunisia of all places produced the most ISIS from abroad.


wahhabi al hasani said the exact number of his jihadis bros (i like to tease this fanatic;  )

for Tunisia they say here that Tunisia like Algeria a time was invaded by salafi ideology
salafis are making fanatics 
but sadly even MB are making fanatics ... terrible world with islamism so much powerful 
Egypt is not perfect but they choose the right path to fight extremist islamists. we should all do the same in the region . by education and by force when necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Metanoia

Let me give you an example that should be easy to understand.

You are a Pole during WW2. You have Nazis on the West and Stalinists to the East out there to kill you/subject you/impose their will on you. Both are filth and practically two sides of the same coin although the ideologies are different.

Now are you forced to take side of the marginally "better" side here or will you do the right and honorable thing and shun both?

Now transfer that example directly to Syria where Syrians are stuck between two evils largely. The Al-Assad regime and ISIS on the other hand.

I think that no sane person can argue against the correctness of my example or the message that I am trying to get across here.

The inner details of the conflict, what should have been done, what should be done here and now and what should be done in the future, I have written about 1000's of times so there is no need for me to repeat myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> instead of blabla from propaganda cheat mouth of al hasani here are some numbers:
> 
> Military activity of ISIL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 200,000[17] (Kurdish claims)
> 70,000 (Russian military estimate)[18]
> 100,000[19] (Jihadist claim)
> 20,000–31,000 [20] (CIA estimate)
> 
> 100.000 number given by al hasani is the jihadi brother source
> 
> 
> According to a UNreport, an estimated 15,000 fighters from nearly 70 countries have travelled to Iraq and Syria to join militant groups, including ISIL
> 
> oh oh you name it unsignificant ??? 15 000 ?


15,000 is total number who came in Syria and Iraqi in 4 years and fight in all groups not just IS and JN. I guess at least half of them are already dead, many returned back. So current number of foreigners in JN and IS is about quarter of that number. Very small percent.



Serpentine said:


> ISIS and JN are locals? I think your next step is swearing allegiance to Al-Baghdadi.
> 
> Btw, being local doesn't mean one can't be a terrorist. There are 'locals' in Pakistan and Afghanistan who are terrorists, there are locals in Iraq who are part of ISIS, hence terrorist, there are locals in Syria who are terrorists, hence they should be killed.


He talked about INTERNATIONAL terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> wahhabi al hasani said the exact number of his jihadis bros (i like to tease this fanatic;  )
> 
> for Tunisia they say here that Tunisia like Algeria a time was invaded by salafi ideology
> salafis are making fanatics
> but sadly even MB are making fanatics ... terrible world with islamism so much powerful
> Egypt is not perfect but they choose the right path to fight extremist islamists. we should all do the same in the region . by education and by force when necessary.



The retarded Rafidah Majoosi (using your vocabulary once again that you began) illiterate is still barking it seems.

Listen clown, me and @GBU-28 are on good terms since A LONG time and he knows perfectly well that I am much more informed than you are and he understood all my points in that post hence he thanked it. The same post that gave you a seizure. One out of many. Now follow my advice.



GBU-28 said:


> The exact figure for anyone to know is very difficult as the situation is always fluid. That's why estimates vary so much.
> 
> You're accusing Hasani of using Jihadi figures, but the Kurds (going by your post) say double the figure of the Jihadi claims.
> 
> Tunisia has the highest foreign contingent in ISIS which has always perplexed me why Tunisia of all places produced the most ISIS from abroad.



The number (100.000) is my own personal estimation. I had no idea that they apparently claimed the same number of people. Nor does it even matter as Wikipedia is not a reliable source and there is no exact number that we can be certain about. All are estimations. You have 100's of different sources each claiming a different number.

What we know with certainty is that most are locals. Including the entire leadership. And that they are ruling local lands.

I don't think that ISIS themselves have said or will say how many fighters they have.

In fact when I think about it it's probably more than 100.000 if you include part-time members, supporters on the verge of joining or child soldiers. Some entire local tribes and clans in Syria and Iraq have pledged their allegiance to ISIS. Whether those allegiances are short-term and to avoid the fait of the Al-Sheitat tribe is to be seen.

The guy that you are quoting has mental problems. 42 year old but acts like a 14 year old boy who saw his first pair of boobs. Once you could have sane discussions with him but something must have happened with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance storming Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Now follow my advice..


forum is not KSA regime: people don't have to obey some few guys.
i live in Europe where i can say whatever i want. not a wahhabi who is going to say me what to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> forum is not KSA regime: people don't have to obey some few guys.
> i live in Europe where i can say whatever i want. not a wahhabi who is going to say me what to say.



I understand that you are a retard, and that you are hardly able to write or comprehend English but nevertheless try, Rafida Majoosi.

Yes, unfortunately Europe has welcomed a refugee like you to pollute it. We see the effects of this in your case here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> I understand that you are a retard, and that you are hardly able to write or understand English but nevertheless try, Rafida Majoosi.
> 
> Yes unfortunately Europe has welcome refugees like you to pollute it. We see the effects of this in your case here.


go on. it is very interesting.


----------



## GBU-28

Hussein said:


> wahhabi al hasani said the exact number of his jihadis bros (i like to tease this fanatic;  )
> 
> for Tunisia they say here that Tunisia like Algeria a time was invaded by salafi ideology
> salafis are making fanatics
> but sadly even MB are making fanatics ... terrible world with islamism so much powerful
> Egypt is not perfect but they choose the right path to fight extremist islamists. we should all do the same in the region . by education and by force when necessary.



I thought you meant that Hasani was over-inflating ISIS numbers, that's why I said the Kurds estimate double.

As I said, the numbers vary wildly. Interesting that the CIA numbers are the lowest. 

If it's down to ideology, how come Tunisia and Algeria are producing more terrorists than the countries you accuse of fomenting the ideology, like KSA?

More French nationals have gone than nationals of Gulf states.

Unfortunately it seems that Assad spent most of his time and resources into combating the more credible opposition which had existed in the beginning, whilst ignoring ISIS. A simple tactic that at the end of the day, would leave the world with a choice of Assad or ISIS - knowing that much of the world would prefer a dictator to ISIS.

This conflict has to be the biggest cluster**** ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Naam village and Naam hill in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

GBU-28 said:


> I thought you meant that Hasani was over-inflating ISIS numbers, that's why I said the Kurds estimate double.
> 
> As I said, the numbers vary wildly. Interesting that the CIA numbers are the lowest.
> 
> If it's down to ideology, how come Tunisia and Algeria are producing more terrorists than the countries you accuse of fomenting the ideology, like KSA?
> 
> More French nationals have gone than nationals of Gulf states.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that Assad spent most of his time and resources into combating the more credible opposition which had existed in the beginning, whilst ignoring ISIS. A simple tactic that at the end of the day, would leave the world with a choice of Assad or ISIS - knowing that much of the world would prefer a dictator to ISIS.
> 
> This conflict has to be the biggest cluster**** ever.



The cretin's logic is the following one; Since my own personal estimation was 100.000 (I elaborated on that number further in the post that you just thanked) which is apparently the number that ISIS themselves use according to 1 source on Wikipedia, despite the fact that there are 1000's of different estimations and that ISIS have likely never said anything about their strength, I must be supporting ISIS.

Syria is indeed a complete and utter mess unfortunately. A very complicated mess.

I think that the only solution is a political solution and possibly soldiers deployed by the UN. But good luck trying to find a solution through the UN. So far it has failed big time.

The Geneva II conference that both Russia and the US signed called on a political solution and subsequent regime change. Too bad that Russia forgot that.

Geneva II Conference on Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't understand why the world community did not implement a no-fly zone like in Iraq during the 1990's. A big mistake in hindsight.

What is certain is that neither the Al-Assad regime and the terrorist militias supporting his regime or ISIS/Al-Nusra terrorists have a future in a future STABLE Syria.

I don't think that you can combat ISIS and at the same time strengthen the Al-Assad regime directly or indirectly. Both need to be combated. The West and the regional countries all have a primary interest in destroying ISIS. Yet Al-Assad will have to go too as most Syrians do not want his regime or regional countries and the reason for the rise of ISIS was/is due to the brutality of the Al-Assad regime.

You cannot separate those two which many people seem to forget.


----------



## C130

JEskandari said:


> we also produce Russian ones but is there anything in terrorists arsenal that require kornet ?




they do the exact thing, and they cost about the same to produce as well

you would want the system that is easier to move around right.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Brazil has over 20 million people of Arab ancestry so Brazil and South America as a whole would indeed not be a bad option. The locals there are already very familiar with Arabs an Arab culture which today is a part of Brazilian culture on many fronts like that of other migrants.


You don't have to worry about not feeling welcome in Brazil, no matter where you're from really but especially so for Arabs, they're well established there. But the crime and unemployment, I've heard, can make life there unnecessarily difficult. 

Have you read about Sao Paulo's mayor Fernando Haddad? Mayor Fernando Haddad’s Pro-Bike Push Polarizes São Paulo - WSJ Some hate him and some love him, both with a passion though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Metanoia
> 
> Let me give you an example that should be easy to understand.
> 
> You are a Pole during WW2. You have Nazis on the West and Stalinists to the East out there to kill you/subject you/impose their will on you. Both are filth and practically two sides of the same coin although the ideologies are different.
> 
> Now are you forced to take side of the marginally "better" side here or will you do the right and honorable thing and shun both?
> 
> Now transfer that example directly to Syria where Syrians are stuck between two evils largely. The Al-Assad regime and ISIS on the other hand.
> 
> I think that no sane person can argue against the correctness of my example or the message that I am trying to get across here.
> 
> The inner details of the conflict, what should have been done, what should be done here and now and what should be done in the future, I have written about 1000's of times so there is no need for me to repeat myself.



Sir your message is truly honourable and right, however I would argue that unfortunately there is no such thing as honour and righteousness in this world as they're merely romantic notions. Evil and good, morality are all subjective and do not really exist. Observe how the man behaves (his actions and consequences) in civilization with all the rules, laws, peace....now imagine the same man in anarchy. If in a civilized society his "true" form comes out....in an anarchic condition his "truest" side will come out (sex slaves, cannibalism, sadistic acts). Sorry for going a bit off-topic. 

FSA unfortunately are very homogeneous. Syrian Sunni population constitutes of 70% of the total Syrian population. Out of the 100% Sunnis in Syria 20% are Kurds, Turkmen, and Circassians. Therefore we are left with 80% Syrian Arab Sunnis...and we can not ascertain as to how many of them constitute ISIS, JN, JAS, and the Free Syrian Army. In my honest observation...the regime would have not lasted at all if it was not for a substantial local support...a local support and conviction which opted the Southern Lebanese and Iranians (love them or hate them, it's fine by me) to shed their own blood on a foreign soil. Any regime can not last merely on a lifeline by foreign elements....because this is exactly what a lot of people say about GCC countries...that they only exist because of foreign support. You and I both know what rubbish that is. 

Anyways albeit I understand your underlying message (which is about change and anti-status quo) in my opinion it is a little hard for me to draw parallels between the Poles and the FSA. Sorry. You see no one can deny that the regime has been shaken...however at the end they along with their local supporters (we can disagree on that, no bother) are a major stakeholder and they can not be left out of the process of reformation. I am hopeful that once (if or when is questionable) the situation normalizes there won't be mass executions. I am basing this assessment on some bits of information and trends I have witnessed, but they're my own views and you can disagree with them.


----------



## Metanoia

C130 said:


> they do the exact thing, and they cost about the same to produce as well
> 
> you would want the system that is easier to move around right.



They do the exact same thing and one system is more efficient than the other in terms of mobility and crew. Heck there are even more effective systems out there...for instance will US arm the rebels with the Javelin or the Ruskies deploying Kornet? I don't think so. 

You save the best for the last.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmed Jo said:


> You don't have to worry about not feeling welcome in Brazil, no matter where you're from really but especially so for Arabs, they're well established there. But the crime and unemployment, I've heard, can make life there unnecessarily difficult.
> 
> Have you read about Sao Paulo's mayor Fernando Haddad? Mayor Fernando Haddad’s Pro-Bike Push Polarizes São Paulo - WSJ Some hate him and some love him, both with a passion though.



I know my friend. That's the good thing about the "New World" or societies made up entirely (almost) by immigrants from abroad. Such as the US, Canada, most of Central and Southern America, New Zealand, Australia etc.

I have visited Brazil. I once made a thread about Arab-Latin American cooperation here on this forum. I speak Spanish too.

Yes, Brazil and especially Colombia and Mexico face a lot of challenges when it comes to organized crime and drug cartels. I once read, if I recall, not sure of the accuracy, that more people have died in the war on drugs in Mexico than in Iraq since the Americans left in 2011. Those conflicts there are extremely bloody and long (Colombia for instance has practically been engaged in 1 big civil war for 70 years) but we don't hear much about it in the Western media. Mostly in the Spanish media only.

Anyway Latinos are very similar to Arabs on many fronts. I mean also the Latinos of non-Arab descent. In fact you could say that most Latinos have some Arab blood in them due to 800 year long Arab/Moorish rule of most of Spain and Portugal, lol.

Yes, avoid the favelas in Brazil if you are your average dos Santos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Metanoia said:


> They do the exact same thing and one system is more efficient than the other in terms of mobility and crew. Heck there are even more effective systems out there...for instance will US arm the rebels with the Javelin or the Ruskies deploying Kornet? I don't think so.
> 
> You save the best for the last.




why are you comparing Javelin to Kornet?? no way would the U.S give rats Javelins or even the Kurds.

if both systems cost the same and you have been mass producing Kornets which I assume Iran has or bought a massive quantity from Russia then that's the complex you would give to your best fighters. in Syria.


you make it sound like they would run out of Kornets before they can be used against Israel


----------



## ultron

map








Alliance ground forces Chief of General Staff visits Alliance front line in Ghab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

C130 said:


> why are you comparing Javelin to Kornet?? no way would the U.S give rats Javelins or even the Kurds.
> 
> if both systems cost the same and you have been mass producing Kornets which I assume Iran has or bought a massive quantity from Russia then that's the complex you would give to your best fighters. in Syria.
> 
> 
> you make it sound like they would run out of Kornets before they can be used against Israel



I don't understand why you brought Israel into the picture as currently the SAA+Hezzy+other pro-regime groups are engaging FSA and terrorist groups. The current threats are lightly armoured vehicles rather than any technologically superior nightmare. Perhaps the Kornets will be deployed by Russia (as I have no information about Kornets being produced or owned by Iran) in case the threat level becomes more complex? May be the Russians still don't feel comfortable giving out Kornets to the SAA?


----------



## ultron

Alliance's eyes in the sky. Su-30SM mini AWACS. An insurgent Osa air defense vehicle was found by a Su-30SM and then destroyed by a Su-34 bomber using a GPS guided bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance's eyes in the sky. Su-30SM mini AWACS. An insurgent Osa air defense vehicle was found by a Su-30SM and then destroyed by a Su-34 bomber using a GPS guided bomb.


Su-30SM is not any "mini AWACS" and even if it was mega AWAVS it would not find it. Rebel Osa is inoperable since nearly 2 years (they had only 2-3 missiles and spent them all). Stop spreading nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> ISIS and JN are locals? I think your next step is swearing allegiance to Al-Baghdadi.
> 
> Btw, being local doesn't mean one can't be a terrorist. There are 'locals' in Pakistan and Afghanistan who are terrorists, there are locals in Iraq who are part of ISIS, hence terrorist, there are locals in Syria who are terrorists, hence they should be killed.


Most ISIS and JN are locals. ISIS has a forced conscription policy (sound familiar? oh yeah SAA and YPG) and also many people join anyway because they need money and jobs are scarce.

Rebels have captured Tal Sukayk and Atshan, essentially repelling almost all of regime advances in Hama province. Regime is trying to advance in Jobar, Latakia, Sahl al Ghab, Homs, and Hama, and soon Aleppo; they've been repelled in Hama (counter-offensive coming soon , over 30 destroyed tanks and armored vehicles *confirmed* to today), Jobar stands as always, Latakia push was weak, as rebels were able to raid Dourin, kill plenty of SAA, and get out with some captured Ghanimah, while in Homs regime was able to take 1 village and kill 57 civilians (thanks to Ruskie airstrikes), but rebels destroyed 5 tanks.
Meanwhile, in Eastern Ghouta rebels destroyed a tank and 2 BMPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

Nice to know that everyday, terrorists supported by israel and saudi are dying. Good job Russia, kill some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

opruh said:


> Nice to know that everyday, terrorists supported by israel and saudi are dying. Good job Russia, kill some more.



Russia is doing it well 
it will take some time but it will succeed 
the terrorist are already on retreat which never happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

opruh said:


> Nice to know that everyday, terrorists supported by israel and saudi are dying. Good job Russia, kill some more.


Yup, we're totally supported by Israel.
If Israel supported us Assad would've been gone in 2012.
Meanwhile, those 150 civilians in total killed by Russian airstrikes? Yeah they're all terrorists too.



bdslph said:


> Russia is doing it well
> it will take some time but it will succeed
> the terrorist are already on retreat which never happened


Already on the retreat? Maybe a negative retreat, we've already taken Atshan and Tall Sukayk (and Sukayk itself) from SAA in Hama. So much for your offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

Metanoia said:


> But the SAA, NDS (which consists of Jaish al Sha'abi and Suqur al Sahara), and Syrian Socialist Nationalist Party (coupled with all the other left-wing groups) all consists of local Syrians. Not to mention the several local Shiite, Alawite, Druze, and Kurdish groups in Syria consists of the local Syrians rather than the foreigners (including the Lebanese)



Here's your SAA:






















Local Syrians indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

JUBA said:


> Here's your SAA:


Shia Afghan Army. All correct.

Dat accuracy... I dont know why they are uploading these videos:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> If it's down to ideology, how come Tunisia and Algeria are producing more terrorists than the countries you accuse of fomenting the ideology, like KSA?


salafi ideology poisoned Algeria a time ago and now Tunisia .. of course they are minority in Tunisia but it is enough to send lot of fighters . in Algeria they were fighting many years these fanatics so the number got down.
preachers from gcc made good work in many countries but as well fighters from Afghanistan (teached by gcc guys) like typically in Algeria the fighters who came back from Afghanistan were the reason of troubles 



GBU-28 said:


> More French nationals have gone than nationals of Gulf states.


of course not
Foreign Fighters In Iraq And Syria -- Where Do They Come From?
you can see they are far more (per pop) in KSA than in France
for exemple 107 saudis vs 18 French per million inhabitant come fight as jihadis

for France they are working to decrease this number of fanatics
for exemple in jail now salafis are not mixed with others and they check their activity
for exemple they want more formation of French imams not ones coming from gcc or north africa



GBU-28 said:


> Unfortunately it seems that Assad spent most of his time and resources into combating the more credible opposition which had existed in the beginning, whilst ignoring ISIS. A simple tactic that at the end of the day, would leave the world with a choice of Assad or ISIS - knowing that much of the world would prefer a dictator to ISIS.
> 
> This conflict has to be the biggest cluster**** ever.


i agree so much with this. hopefully Assad will leave and a smart guy can come from all this to unite the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured ‘Abtayn, Al-Wadayhi, Qala’at Al-Najam in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Abtin, Sabiqyah near Aleppo city.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Already on the retreat? Maybe a negative retreat, we've already taken Atshan and Tall Sukayk (and Sukayk itself) from SAA in Hama. So much for your offensive.




Insurgents have not recaptured anything except Kafr Nabodah. Alliance has air power and artillery and will make sure to bleed the insurgency dry. For every alliance soldier wounded in action, more than 100 insurgents are killed by air power and artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Ebteen, Hadeen, al-Kasarat towns in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The rat was sent to his grandpa:*






I hopeful that we are going to see many of such pictures in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bdslph

*Demoralized ISIS militants deserting en masse amid Russian airstrikes - Defense Ministry*


_"The majority of armed gangs are demoralized. Discontent with field commanders is growing amid the fighters, and there are instances of disobeying orders,_"

Cases of desertion among the jihadists are no longer isolated, with them now fleeing "_en masse_," the colonel general, who heads operations in the Russian general staff, added.

According to the General Staff of Russian Armed Forces, militants were forced to retreat under Russia's strikes, as they have lost large amounts of weapons and military equipment on the contact line with the Syrian Army.

Demoralized ISIS militants deserting en masse amid Russian airstrikes - Defense Ministry — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

*What US strike numbers look like when they really want to destroy 

see the video you will know 





*
*Anti-ISIS drills: Russian Special Forces fight ‘Islamic terrorists’ *

may be special force will be deploy in Syria to kills terrorist or capture 






*Exclusive: Close up of gen 4++ fighter jet SU-30SM in Syria *






*Russian military combat cam: Jets bomb ISIS command center, fuel depot in Idlib province, Syria *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Nasiriyah in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Job al-Ahmar, Rabia, Salma towns in Latakia province

Dozens of Terrorists Killed by Syrian Army in Latakia Province


Alliance Russian warplanes have destroyed nearly 500 insurgent strategic targets including command centers, arms depots, explosive factories since operation started.

Russian Warplanes Have Destroyed 456 ISIL Targets in Syria Since Sept. 30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

JUBA said:


> Here's *your* SAA



They're not "my" SAA sir as I am neither a Syrian nor an Arab. I am just an observer and I will just wait for the victor to emerge, be it FSA, SAA/Regime, or whatever other group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CekilinBenDoktorum

Putin this Putin that. lots of cocksuckerfanboys These days.
i tell you what, Saudis should in fact lower the oil production and double oil Price. Why is Saudi Arabia helping US Warmongerers against Russia? USA is not helping Saudis. Why does Saudi Arabia not cut the oil production so Russia can arm themselfs to grow to a real threat to Europe and USA kuffars?
Let them kuffars kill each other in World War Three with massive Military build up. Saudis can easily use the oil Money to make peace with Asad, Iran and other Muslims. Saudi Money should be invested in Syria.
I trust in Saudis. They will overcome this ugly fake world and find to the routes of Prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him)


----------



## ultron

Alliance BM-21 Grad pounding insurgent position in Aleppo offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance captured Job al-Ahmar, Rabia, Salma towns in Latakia province


U already 5th time recycle news about Jubb al Ahmar which was captured a week ago. Neither Rabia nor Salma is not captured. Stop spamming the thread with every nonsense u see on ur facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> View attachment 265039
> 
> U already 5th time recycle news about Jubb al Ahmar which was captured a week ago. Neither Rabia nor Salma is not captured. Stop spamming the thread with every nonsense u see on ur facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

I've played that video with the fabricated subtitles twice and couldn't find anything funny. Try this if you felt the same :

*#Beirut: 35th Anniversary of the Iranian Revolution | Daily News Analysis*
- *July*, *2014*




The legend says all of *Putin*, *Bashar*, *Al-Maliki* and *Nasrullah* begged *Santa Claus* to forgive *Americans* which made the latter give *Americans* their last chance. Otherwise *Santa* would have wiped the floor with *Obama*.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some moderate tatbirists :

*#RIH: An Imperial Occupier was Killed By the Rebels*




*Name:* Nadir Hameedi
*Nationality:* Iranian

That one with him is Hadi Kajbaf and was killed few months ago (here).

As for the reason why *Nadir* died :




He appeared with *Qasim Sulaimani* in this picture (left). That Bruce Lee guy standing between them was killed too and his name is Mahdi Sabiri (here).
*Qasim*, or *Papa Smurf* needs to disguise as a *Da'ishi* and takes some photos with *Ibraheem Al-Badri* and the other apes so we could get rid of *Da'ish*. *Palestine* can also be liberated if he takes a photo with *Gargamel* (Netanyahu).

*Source (Farsi):* Defa Press
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Rebels Have Killed an Iranian-Paid Refugee*




*Name:* Muhammad-Ali Khadimi
*Nationality:* Afghan
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun

A funeral of some Iranian pilgrims who died in Mina (Saudi Arabia), except one of them who was a paid refugee (first pic from the left).

*Source (Farsi): *Iqna.ir
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A source for that perished *Basij* militant posted by *BLACKEAGLE*, his name is *Rasoul Pour Murad*.

Quote from *Wikipedia* :


> The Basij (Persian: بسيج‎‎), full name Sâzmân-e Basij-e *Mostaz'afin* (Persian: سازمان بسیج *مستضعفین*‎‎, "The Organization for Mobilization of the *Oppressed*".


They are oppressed by nature as you see. No way Rebels can be moderate since those people are *mazloumeen* | *mustadh'afeen* | *oppressed* even when we stomp them on our land.
I think "The Oppressed Republic" makes more sense than "The Islamic Republic".

*Source (Farsi):* Mehr News Agency
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Hama: What Do You Mean By Saying 'Moderate Beheaders' ?*
- *WARNING!**: The following are steps to find and watch a graphic video, your discretion is strongly advised*.


Spoiler: An Assadist Keeps Stabbing a Wounded Rebel in His Neck and Tries to Behead Him



*1.* Copy this link to your address bar: *Sendvid - Instant video upload
2.* Complete the URL by adding this to the right of the aforementioned link: */cbfdzp8r*


*Summary :*
An incomplete video taken from a dead soldier's phone few days ago. I hear one of the soldiers around him saying "*Separate (his head) and put it on his chest*" while the moderate beheader keeps showing the ethics of the too '_Islamic resistance_'. He says "*Son of a..., Why didn*'*t you say *'*Hello*'* to Al-Assad*'*s men?*".
He also says "*I swear I will*...*His God*".

Like any other case, it only matters when the *Rebels* do such things.
And yet the *Southern Front* idiots are feeding the foreign *Afghans* who had been paid by *Iran*.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Serpentine said:


> Name number of groups who are not allied to JaN and also compare their power and land they possess.


With or without *Jabhat Al-Nusra*. Your country pays its refugees and sends them to fight the secular *Southern Front* in *Dar'a* (not *JAN* nor *Da'ish*). Do not pretend like your problem is only with the *Islamists*.


> My categorization from less scum to full scum:
> 
> SAA and early FSA (those rare true secularist ones in beginning)
> ......
> huge gap
> ...
> *Islamic Front*, Nusra front, *Ahrar al-Sham*, ISIS (and other quasi-groups)


*Ahrar Al-Sham* is a part of the *Islamic Front*.


بلندر said:


> the difference between terrorists and moderate rebels ...


The *US-led coalition* targeted the moderate groups like *Jaysh Al-Sunna* in *Atma*, hence such standards are useless .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Alliance captured ‘Abtayn, Al-Wadayhi, Qala’at Al-Najam in southern Aleppo province.
> 
> Alliance captured Abtin, Sabiqyah near Aleppo city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insurgents have not recaptured anything except Kafr Nabodah. Alliance has air power and artillery and will make sure to bleed the insurgency dry. For every alliance soldier wounded in action, more than 100 insurgents are killed by air power and artillery.


I guess the video evidence is fake then.
I would post it, but I would get banned. Shows too many dead bodies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance offensive in the Harasta district of Damascus







Alliance offensive in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Latakia governor says Alliance will eventually win over the insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> I guess the video evidence is fake then.
> I would post it, but I would get banned. Shows too many dead bodies


Shows too much reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Latakia governor says Alliance will eventually win over the insurgency.


Remember Assad's promise that he would wipe us out by end of 2014?
Well it's almost 2016 now 
Go troll somewhere else kid.
Situation on the ground clearly shows that's not happening. Assad loses 1-2 tanks _at the very least_ per day on multiple different fronts. Due to soviet style tactics he either A deploys them like static pieces like a retard or B Rushes our ATGMs like a retard. SAA had 5,000 tanks before revolution, lots of which were in storage/inoperational/reserves. 1,000 at least destroyed by now (easily, around ~600 TOWs were fired, and I'd say around ~400 were against tanks. Let's say 350 hits. Now factor in other ATGMs, IEDs, abandoned tanks, tanks destroyed by RPGs, etc...and you easily get 1,000. Now move on to captured tanks and that's another 500.)
That's tanks alone. 80,000 Alawites died and they're shitting themselves right now, to the point where they have to get Russia and Iran to do their dirty work for them directly. And they're _still_ losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

Poor anti-assad moderate beheaders, they are dying left and right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

opruh said:


> Poor anti-assad moderate beheaders, they are dying left and right.



i feel pity on them 

allah huakbar shouting is not working with them

you are terrorist how will it work hehehe


----------



## Barmaley

Four Mi-24 cleaning city from terrorists scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> Four Mi-24 cleaning city from terrorists scum.



mi24 is doing that damage then what is the airforce damage doing


----------



## Serpentine

Antaréss said:


> *Name:* Nadir Hameedi
> *Nationality:* Iranian



Too bad for you, he is not killed, but injured. (link)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Huwayjinah in Aleppo province.




bdslph said:


> mi24 is doing that damage then what is the airforce damage doing




Bombers destroy stationary targets like command centers and arms depots. Attack helicopters destroy mobile targets like soldiers and vehicles.

Alliance ground forces in action in Homs province.







Alliance air power rules the sky.







Alliance air power destroyed 49 insurgent strategic targets today.

ISIS suicide bomber training grounds destroyed by Russian airstrike in Syria — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Barmaley said:


> Four Mi-24 cleaning city from terrorists scum.



Just look at the difference Professionally flown Helicopters can make in a conflict. Fantastic and Superb Helicoptering by the Russians. Compare this to how SAAF operates its Hinds, i don't remember seeing them flying this low above a city and employing professional maneuvers and tactics like these. 

I remember on this very forum people here were chiding the Russian Forces for their lack of discipline and comparing their performance in Chechnya. Time and again i reminded them that this is not the Force that was seen in Chechnya and Georgia. Well the proof is right here in this very video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Just look at the difference Professionally flown Helicopters can make in a conflict. Fantastic and Superb Helicoptering by the Russians. Compare this to how SAAF operates its Hinds, i don't remember seeing them flying this low above a city and employing professional maneuvers and tactics like these.
> 
> I remember on this very forum people here were chiding the Russian Forces for their lack of discipline and comparing their performance in Chechnya. Time and again i reminded them that this is not the Force that was seen in Chechnya and Georgia. Well the proof is right here in this very video.


If you check carefully u will see that they are firing unguided rockets upwards. Chances to hit something in this way are nearly zero.


----------



## Tsilihin

notorious_eagle said:


> Just look at the difference Professionally flown Helicopters can make in a conflict. Fantastic and Superb Helicoptering by the Russians. Compare this to how SAAF operates its Hinds, i don't remember seeing them flying this low above a city and employing professional maneuvers and tactics like these.
> 
> I remember on this very forum people here were chiding the Russian Forces for their lack of discipline and comparing their performance in Chechnya. Time and again i reminded them that this is not the Force that was seen in Chechnya and Georgia. Well the proof is right here in this very video.


______________________________________________________

If you take objective approach,those pilots are aces in aviation.
Highly educated,skilled,and mad persons can perform such maneuvers on few meters above the ground..


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> If you check carefully u will see that they are firing unguided rockets upwards. Chances to hit something in this way are nearly zero.




The rockets drop due to gravity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

ultron said:


> The rockets drop due to gravity.



Seems like your mother dropped you on your head when you were a baby due to gravity as well. Hmmm!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> The rockets drop due to gravity.


You are genius. The problem is that with this style of firing (indirect) the accuracy of unguided rockets is *extremely* low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> You are genius. The problem is that with this style of firing (indirect) the accuracy of unguided rockets is *extremely* low.



Efficiency of Russian bombardment still seems to be 100 times more effective than what US and it's allies are doing in Iraq. 
This must be a shame for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

JUBA said:


> Seems like your mother dropped you on your head when you were a baby due to gravity as well. Hmmm!




reported

Alliance air power rules the sky and smashes insurgent positions and convoys.


















500 said:


> You are genius. The problem is that with this style of firing (indirect) the accuracy of unguided rockets is *extremely* low.




These are computer aimed and are fairly accurate.

Alliance captured Barayjah in Aleppo province.






Alliance Su-34 fighter jet dropping bombs on insurgent positions in East Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Nusra Front video of in eastern Hama firing at Assad forces. Seems like nothing has changed in regime troops strategy, not sure what the objective was here but it looked stupid. Unless they just wanted to draw fire to locate enemy positions. 






..........................

@Saif al-Arab 

Why do they grow out their hair like that?


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power decimates Hadher.






Alliance Tiger forces soldiers pose with Alliance Russian soldiers






Alliance captured Shughaydilah and advancing on Hadher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*US drone strike targets Nusra Front, this is country which gives impression it is anti-Assad regime but is only targeting independent Sunni groups. Russia/US/Iran/Israel have joint agenda in Syria. *

Senior al-Qaida commander killed in an airstrike in Syria - Yahoo News

BEIRUT (AP) — An airstrike has killed a top al-Qaida commander and two other fighters in Syria, activists said Saturday, but it was not immediately clear whether it was carried out by the U.S.-led coalition or Russian warplanes.
The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Abdul Mohen Abdallah Ibrahim al-Charekh, a Saudi better known as Sanafi al-Nasr, was killed Thursday in an airstrike near the northern Syrian town of Dana, along with another Saudi and a Moroccan member of al-Qaida's local affiliate, known as the Nusra Front.

..................................

Farsnews

TEHRAN (FNA)- Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari announced that 100,000 popular forces have been prepared in Syria to fight against the terrorist groups, highlighting martyred IRGC Commander Brigadier General Hossein Hamadani's role in mobilizing these troops.
"Martyred Brigadier General Hamadani played an important role in convincing the Syrian officials, including President Bashar al-Assad, of the importance of organizing people as the only way to save Syria," Jafari said in an interview with the state TV on Saturday.

"Today, we are witnessing the organization of 100,000 Syrian people to fight against insecurities and Brigadier General Hamadani played an effective role in this regard," he added.

...................................


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Why do they grow out their hair like that?



Whose hair? Some of the rebels hair?

Long hair is not part of Sunnah. It's probably convenient for a lot of fighters to grow it out a bit. Also historically a lot of Arabs had long or semi-long hair as this was popular at times for instance in Arabia. I mean it was fashion in Europe too for centuries and until not long ago, lol.

There is a isolated tribe in KSA that live in the mountains of Hijaz who mistrust almost every stranger and their men tend to have semi-long hair. BBC once made a documentary about them. Quite interesting. I think that it is purely a tradition. Nothing to do with religion.

There are quite a lot of Bedouins in Syria they might have a tendency to grow their hair longer too. Not sure about this to be honest with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Nusra Front video of in eastern Hama firing at Assad forces. Seems like nothing has changed in regime troops strategy, not sure what the objective was here but it looked stupid. Unless they just wanted to draw fire to locate enemy positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................
> 
> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Why do they grow out their hair like that?




It's funny these insurgents are wearing no body armor whatsoever. Artillery rounds and bombs air burst causes thousands of hypersonic fragments raining down, dubbed steel rain in the Gulf War. Can't imagine insurgent losses. Must be in the thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Whose hair? Some of the rebels hair?
> 
> Long hair is not part of Sunnah. It's probably convenient for a lot of fighters to grow it out a bit. Also historically a lot of Arabs had long or semi-long hair as this was popular at times for instance in Arabia. I mean it was fashion in Europe too for centuries and until not long ago, lol.
> 
> There is a isolated tribe in KSA that live in the mountains of Hijaz who mistrust almost every stranger and their men tend to have semi-long hair. BBC once made a documentary about them. Quite interesting. I think that it is purely a tradition. Nothing to do with religion.
> 
> There are quite a lot of Bedouins in Syria they might have a tendency to grow their hair longer too. Not sure about this to be honest with you.



I'm apparently Arab but don't have the genetic to grow my hair out like that. Would be kind of cool if I did, lol. 



ultron said:


> It's funny these insurgents are wearing no body armor whatsoever. Artillery rounds and bombs air burst causes thousands of hypersonic fragments raining down, dubbed steel rain in the Gulf War. Can't imagine insurgent losses. Must be in the thousands.



They can't produce/afford body armor, let alone have any access to modern military body armor. I don't think body armor will help when going up against air power, body armor is usually used by the side attacking that dominates the air space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> They can't produce/afford body armor, let alone have any access to modern military body armor. I don't think body armor will help when going up against air power, body armor is usually used by the side attacking that dominates the air space.




Insurgents should be able to manufacture steel body armor like those seen in Kingdom of Heaven. Although, such armor is not effective in modern warfare. Ukrainian soldiers wore American Interceptor body armor and still suffered thousands of losses over a few months of combat.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> These are computer aimed and are fairly accurate.


These are unguided rockets fired indirectly. Extremely inaccurate.



veg said:


> Efficiency of Russian bombardment still seems to be 100 times more effective than what US and it's allies are doing in Iraq.
> This must be a shame for you.


Based on what exactly u made that idiotic conclusion?
I was talking about this specific case. Do u have something to say on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Insurgents should be able to manufacture steel body armor like those seen in Kingdom of Heaven. Although, such armor is not effective in modern warfare. Ukrainian soldiers wore American Interceptor body armor and still suffered thousands of losses over a few months of combat.


Level 3 armor (which protects against 7.62x51 Ball) is usually made through ballistic steel.
Rebels don't have capacity to produce ballistic steel, neither does regime. Quit your retarded crap.

Around 70 people have died due to Russian airstrikes in Homs, with hundreds injured. Strong precise airstrikes vs. ISIS = targeting civilian areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Level 3 armor (which protects against 7.62x51 Ball) is usually made through ballistic steel.
> Rebels don't have capacity to produce ballistic steel, neither does regime. Quit your retarded crap.
> 
> Around 70 people have died due to Russian airstrikes in Homs, with hundreds injured. Strong precise airstrikes vs. ISIS = targeting civilian areas.



No military designed their Air Force for precision light strikes, it is intended for mass destruction and murder of human beings. Of course these armies have audacity to bash the 'terrorists'(Who rarely target civilians, with exception of ISIS). But we can't change the world, but we can declare opinions/positions of such states null and void.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Saif al-Arab said:


> Whose hair? Some of the rebels hair?
> 
> Long hair is not part of Sunnah. It's probably convenient for a lot of fighters to grow it out a bit. Also historically a lot of Arabs had long or semi-long hair as this was popular at times for instance in Arabia. I mean it was fashion in Europe too for centuries and until not long ago, lol.
> 
> There is a isolated tribe in KSA that live in the mountains of Hijaz who mistrust almost every stranger and their men tend to have semi-long hair. BBC once made a documentary about them. Quite interesting. I think that it is purely a tradition. Nothing to do with religion.
> 
> There are quite a lot of Bedouins in Syria they might have a tendency to grow their hair longer too. Not sure about this to be honest with you.



After doing some research, it seems it's not sunnah to grow it out but the Islamic prophet Muhammad definitely had long hair. It's a Bedouin tradition I think. 

For example, here's Nimr bin Odwan with his wife (whom he later killed by accident) 





Notice his long, braided hair.


----------



## Metanoia

As per my observations the RuAF is doing a technically _(not going into the politics of it)_ sound job, i.e. their missions are successful (there is no reason to believe otherwise). So far it is the poor discipline on part of SAA and pro-regime forces which is causing rendering the RuAF air campaign ineffective. Albeit new uniforms and new weaponry, the core discipline (including strategy, body language, tactics etc.) all seem to be lacking in the SAA. 

These are my observations so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> After doing some research, it seems it's not sunnah to grow it out but the Islamic prophet Muhammad definitely had long hair. It's a Bedouin tradition I think.
> 
> For example, here's Nimr bin Odwan with his wife (whom he later killed by accident)
> View attachment 265285
> 
> Notice his long, braided hair.



I never knew Nimr bin Odwan was a real person, for me it was just a Ramadan MBC series. I guess I learned something new today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Gatling guns see action for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655066714967822336


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> Notice his long, braided hair.


interesting discussion about prophet hair cut . damned ...


----------



## ultron

Hussein said:


> interesting discussion about prophet hair cut . damned ...




I thought there is no drawing of Muhammad (PBUH)?

Alliance captured Halabiyah and Dakwanah in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> I thought there is no drawing of Muhammad (PBUH)?


yes , nothing deified. and only God should be worshiped. prophet didn't want people to worship him.
he is not his appearance that is important but the message.
but you can see that some retards didn't get the message and care about appearance and roots of prophet like being Arab is an important point to be a muslim . these people have not understood anything except they understand the use of this bullshit as political tool.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


>




For every Alliance soldier WIA, more than 100 insurgents are KIA by artillery and air power. Game on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ultron said:


> For every Alliance soldier WIA, more than 100 insurgents are KIA by artillery and air power. Game on!


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance operation in Handloom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Lol




You wouldn't be laughing if you are on the receiving end of steel rain. More than 95% of casualty in modern warfare is caused by artillery and air power. Since 1944 artillery rounds have proximity fuse and do air burst which is far more deadly than artillery before 1944.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance Gatling guns see action for the first time


Its fake. Not Syria.

Meanwhile rebels recapture Abtin from ayatula funded Iraqi mercenaries.






Take 1 BMP as ghanima.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Its fake. Not Syria.
> 
> Meanwhile rebels recapture Abtin from ayatula funded Iraqi mercenaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take 1 BMP as ghanima.




So? This is a war of attrition. The insurgency is losing too many people. Every insurgency town or city is turned into rubble and has no value to Alliance.

@500 A matter of curiosity, do you happen to read Arabic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Has SAA cut across M-5 highway yet? That's the main supply line for rebels operating in Aleppo.

Russians and Syrians hanging out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> So? This is a war of attrition. The insurgency is losing too many people. Every insurgency town or city is turned into rubble and has no value to Alliance.


U realize than in war of attrition wins side with more resources. USA+EU has 20 times more GNP than Russia + Iran.



> @500 A matter of curiosity, do you happen to read Arabic?


I read better than understand 

Iranian funded Iraqi mercenaries in South Aleppo (Abtin area):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> U realize than in war of attrition wins side with more resources. USA+EU has 20 times more GNP than Russia + Iran.




In times of war, economy does not matter. How many planes and tanks were built in WW2? Far more than economy was!



500 said:


>




What on earth is that? 

I'm guessing these Shias are here to convert people to Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> U realize than in war of attrition wins side with more resources. USA+EU has 20 times more GNP than Russia + Iran.



Don't get too carried off there, there is no USA/EU vs Russia/Iran in Syria. All these nations/unions have contact with each other and recently nuclear deal will pave way for economical cooperation at least. The only real war existing right now is the world vs revolutionary , self-determined Sunni men who seek to restore piety and morality to the world.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> You wouldn't be laughing if you are on the receiving end of steel rain. More than 95% of casualty in modern warfare is caused by artillery and air power. Since 1944 artillery rounds have proximity fuse and do air burst which is far more deadly than artillery before 1944.


How many times have you posted that video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Syria: Assad Hits Back 

Following Russia’s airstrikes in Syria government forces launched major offensive on the Islamic state terrorists which may came as a game-changer in the whole five-year conflict.
*
According to reports, government troops are pushing North and East, operating in Latakia, Aleppo, and Hama Provinces, with what looks to be an imminent campaign to liberate all of Aleppo. Their forward march has sparked the fiercest fighting of the war thus far, and the terrorists have now urgently deployed anti-tank munitions they just received from abroad in a desperate last-ditch effort to halt the advance.

Some observers hint, the War on Syria is entering its final stage, with Russia’s airstrikes may give the upper hand to the Syrian Arab Army.

*Ernest Sultanov*, coordinator at the MIR-Initiative project (studio guest); *Iyad Khuder*, Syrian political activist (Latakia) and *Marwan Kobalan*, associate researcher at the Arab Center for research and policy studies (Doha) joined us to discuss the issue.

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/radio_red_line/20151017/1028630732/syria-assad-offensive-isil.html#ixzz3osB95KnR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Now with Iraq and Iran joining it, Assad's manpower shortage is gone. Iraq alone has more Shia than the entire population of Syria. And these are hardcore Twelver Shia, not the wishy washy Alawites who are the Mormons of Islam.

Alliance Iraqi hardcore Shia militants. Black Dragunovs. Insurgents don't have these.








500 said:


> Its fake. Not Syria.
> 
> Meanwhile rebels recapture Abtin from ayatula funded Iraqi mercenaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take 1 BMP as ghanima.




I asked about this on Russian defense forum and some guy there said after looking at wiki map this is not Abtin but about 500 meters away. Insurgents also claimed they recaptured Mansoura which proved false. The only place insurgents recaptured was Kafr Nabodah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

500 said:


> U realize than in war of attrition wins side with more resources. USA+EU has 20 times more GNP than Russia + Iran.
> 
> 
> I read better than understand
> 
> Iranian funded Iraqi mercenaries in South Aleppo (Abtin area):


So while their own house is on fire they would rather burn the house next door then putting the fire out in their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Aslan said:


> So while their own house is on fire they would rather burn the house next door then putting the fire out in their own.




All Arabs is 1 people. All these different Arab countries is the result of western imperialism and colonialism. What happens in 1 Arab country is the business of the entire Arab community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> All Arabs is 1 people. All these different Arab countries is the result of western imperialism and colonialism. What happens in 1 Arab country is the business of the entire Arab community.


Which means Saudi Arabia has right to invade Syria and Yemen then. Which means you can't complain about Arab support for FSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Alliance offensive in southern Aleppo province.








Dr.Thrax said:


> Which means Saudi Arabia has right to invade Syria and Yemen then. Which means you can't complain about Arab support for FSA.




They are welcome to do so. But since Saudi Arabia is stuck in Yemen, I'm guessing that won't be happening within the next 10 years.

Alliance captured Baqisha in Aleppo province.

Alliance now within 6 km of Kuweiris air base.

Alliance captured part of Wa'hash Dwair in East Ghouta.






Alliance captured Mintaqat Bal'as, Til al-Zahmool, al-Dabbaghat, Til al-Shaheed in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance now within 5 km from Kuweiris air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

Nice to see Russia killing the terrorists left and right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

oproh said:


> Nice to see Russia killing the terrorists + civillians + anti-dictator left and right.



i have fixed your sentence

no need to thank me, peace.............


----------



## forcetrip

Dr.Thrax said:


> Which means Saudi Arabia has right to invade Syria and Yemen then. Which means you can't complain about Arab support for FSA.



Of course they can. Its a free for all in Syria, just as it is in Yemen. Very soon coming to another Arab country near you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Famous pro-regime FB page criticizes the last Hama offensive. It says regime *lost 24 tanks and 450 troops* for 50 cm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dearhypocrite

United said:


> Famous pro-regime FB page criticizes the last Hama offensive. It says regime *lost 24 tanks and 450 troops* for 50 cm



they think with the help of russia, this will be a cat walk

Allahu Akbar, nothing beats the God's will


----------



## oproh

dearhypocrite said:


> i have fixed your sentence
> 
> no need to thank me, peace.............


You ruined my sentence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

dearhypocrite said:


> i have fixed your sentence
> 
> no need to thank me, peace.............




Only in the imaginations of Americans.



dearhypocrite said:


> Allahu Akbar, nothing beats the God's will




God's will is not the will of Saudi Arabia or ISIS. God is not a psychopathic and barbaric Salafi / Sunni (or Shia) Arab. God is not at all what you imagine Him to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

Hasbara Buster said:


> Only in the imaginations of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's will is not the will of Saudi Arabia or ISIS. God is not a psychopathic and barbaric Salafi / Sunni (or Shia) Arab. God is not at all what you imagine Him to be.



God's will is also not the will of dictator



oproh said:


> You ruined my sentence



don't feel sad my friend, its just a sentence


----------



## Madali

A.M. said:


> Has SAA cut across M-5 highway yet? That's the main supply line for rebels operating in Aleppo.
> 
> Russians and Syrians hanging out.



I bet no one hangs out with the guy on the front with his two thumbs up and that loser smile on his face.



Falcon29 said:


> Don't get too carried off there, there is no USA/EU vs Russia/Iran in Syria. All these nations/unions have contact with each other and recently nuclear deal will pave way for economical cooperation at least. The only real war existing right now is the world vs revolutionary , self-determined Sunni men who seek to restore piety and morality to the world.



Why do you think the whole world (USA+Russia+Saudi+Iran+Israel+Egypt+Costa Rico+Argentine+Zimbabwe) all have a huge conspiracy to put down "determined Sunni men who seek to restore piety and morality to the world"?

I mean, dude, come on. You think all the politicians and state leaders are play acting 24 hours of the day because of random sunni guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

‫لواء السلطان مراد تدميرالدبابةالرابعة الهدف السابع لقوات النظام في قريةعبطين بريف الجنوبي بصاروخ تاو‬‎ - YouTube

In the middle of Shia Coalition offensive rebels set 2 TOW launches in *open desert, side by side, daytime, no clouds* and fire 7 missiles one after another *without changing positions*. Crowd around cheers.

Tha'ts all u needed to know about super professional Russian air support.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> Don't get too carried off there, there is no USA/EU vs Russia/Iran in Syria. All these nations/unions have contact with each other and recently nuclear deal will pave way for economical cooperation at least. The only real war existing right now is the world vs revolutionary , self-determined Sunni men who seek to restore piety and morality to the world.


In that case, few nukes can do the job because no one has to fear any blowback because everyone has the same goal. Why bother with years of military campaign? The truth is US is using Sunni terrorists to do their job and Russia is using Shia terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

dearhypocrite said:


> Allahu Akbar,


Be quiet terrorist, go blow yourself up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> Don't get too carried off there, there is no USA/EU vs Russia/Iran in Syria. All these nations/unions have contact with each other and recently nuclear deal will pave way for economical cooperation at least. The only real war existing right now is the world vs revolutionary , self-determined Sunni men who seek to restore piety and morality to the world.




What sort of molarity is that which requires beheading , biting dead people's heart , forcefully converting , slaughtering people based on their sect , etc ?


what is self-determined here ? , as long as I know these so called self determined revolutionists who are trying to restore morality to this world have no power to make decision and are ordered by some known states in region .

please elaborate further to avoid misunderstanding .



Aslan said:


> So while their own house is on fire they would rather burn the house next door then putting the fire out in their own.



The mess in their country was influenced by Syrian so called revolution , So they are here to cut the roots than branches even though ISIS has survived because of the US and it's supporters in Iraqi government up to now .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

IR1907 said:


> Be quiet terrorist, go blow yourself up.



lol, you are funny, in your mind, only terrorist said "Allahu Akbar"


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Wadihi in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Bakashh in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> For every Alliance soldier WIA, more than 100 insurgents are KIA by artillery and air power. Game on!



are the rebels fighting in GOD MODE like the cheating code in pc games
if SAA army was loosing vehicle like that they would not have anything by now

*Syrian jihadists feud & bomb each other over funds as Russian jets destroy supply lines *

Syrian jihadists feud & bomb each other over funds as Russian jets destroy supply lines — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

anyone tell me what this dude is whining about ?


----------



## F117

Star Wars said:


> anyone tell me what this dude is whining about ?


Their pet goat got killed in Russian bombardments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

i heard IS got massacred in Baiji

Graphic pics below

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655486661338537984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

*Impressive drone footage of war damaged crusader castle Krak Des Chevaliers in Syria *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tal Qably and Al Jabriyeh in south western Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZerTes

*Ebola:*

*





ISIS:*

*





----------------------------------------







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bdslph

vostok said:


> View attachment 265450



who made that cartoon really nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ZerTes said:


> *Ebola:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Russia's role in Western Africa during the Ebola outbreak was more or less non-existent. Nor have any Russians invented a cure for Ebola.

In Syria Russia is not bombing ISIS but civilians and Syrian opposition groups who have fought against ISIS more intensively than any other group in Syria.

Our little friend Vladi is some superman, ah?

Meanwhile the Russian economy is collapsing. Dark days ahead for the average Russian. Like always in history. Always serving the "Tsar".



500 said:


> ‫لواء السلطان مراد تدميرالدبابةالرابعة الهدف السابع لقوات النظام في قريةعبطين بريف الجنوبي بصاروخ تاو‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> In the middle of Shia Coalition offensive rebels set 2 TOW launches in *open desert, side by side, daytime, no clouds* and fire 7 missiles one after another *without changing positions*. Crowd around cheers.
> 
> Tha'ts all u needed to know about super professional Russian air support.



Hillarious.



United said:


> Famous pro-regime FB page criticizes the last Hama offensive. It says regime *lost 24 tanks and 450 troops* for 50 cm





Why is Russia not attacking ISIS at all or their strongholds in Eastern Syria? ISIS will only grow in power the longer the mass-murdering dictator is in power. To remove 1 of them you need to remove the other cancer cell as well. You can't leave 1 cancer cell to itself and then pretend to be cured. It does not work like this. Someone call Vladi. Maybe Elton John once again, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok

bdslph said:


> who made that cartoon really nice


There's signature and date in the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is Russia not attacking ISIS at all or their strongholds in Eastern Syria?




ISIS is a nobody. 100% of strikes is directed at Army of Conquest. ISIS has no TOWs and they lose bad to Alliance near Kuweiris air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zzzz

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is Russia not attacking ISIS at all or their strongholds in Eastern Syria? ISIS will only grow in power the longer the mass-murdering dictator is in power. To remove 1 of them you need to remove the other cancer cell as well. You can't leave 1 cancer cell to itself and then pretend to be cured. It does not work like this. Someone call Vladi. Maybe Elton John once again, lol.



That would so stupid. The first thing we are going to do is to take full control over Turkish border together with Kurds to cut all support terrorists in Syria are getting from their buddies via Turkey. Then take care of rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

southern Aleppo map

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

United said:


> Famous pro-regime FB page criticizes the last Hama offensive. It says regime *lost 24 tanks and 450 troops* for 50 cm


Post might be fake. But the numbers are real.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Post might be fake. But the numbers are real.




That's nothing. Iraq alone has 24 million Shia. Alliance has no man power shortage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> That's nothing. Iraq alone has 24 million Shia. Alliance has no man power shortage.


Oh yes, bring all the 24 million Shia from Iraq and 80 million Shia from Iran, I'm sure they can stop the 1.5 billion Sunnis.
>Using your retarded logic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, bring all the 24 million Shia from Iraq and 80 million Shia from Iran, I'm sure they can stop the 1.5 billion Sunnis.
> >Using your retarded logic




Alliance has Iran to organize and An-124 transports to transport. The 1.5 billion Sunnis have no way to organize and transport. The best the insurgency can hope for is a few thousand volunteers like during the Spanish Civil War.

Egypt has the most number of Sunni Arabs yet most of them don't even care about Syria war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

The SiLent crY said:


> What sort of molarity is that which requires beheading , biting dead people's heart , forcefully converting , slaughtering people based on their sect , etc ?
> 
> 
> what is self-determined here ? , as long as I know these so called self determined revolutionists who are trying to restore morality to this world have no power to make decision and are ordered by some known states in region .
> 
> please elaborate further to avoid misunderstanding .
> .



As far as I know, nobody forcefully converts with exception of some cases with ISIS. Even them that's simply not possible to do with Shia's in area in they control. I remember an article that Shia said they don't force them to change their religion but they had to follow the rules. I know people who lived under ISIS when ISIS partially took over Palestinian refugee camp, they didn't have any problems but had to follow certain rules. ISIS in Iraq is obviously in state of war ever since US war on Iraq, and Shia government of Iraq is also at state of war with them. So if you see this as targeting sect, it is no different from what the government is doing targeting Sunni sect by intentionally not being inclusive and intimidating them. ISIS however doesn't have totally right ideology and hence I don't have sympathy with the group. But if we speak in terms of ratio of crimes, they don't come close what to what others players in region such as Assad regime, US or Israel have committed. It's just that they publicize it and don't sugar coat it with wording bias like the others do.

Now regarding the rebels, most are not sponsored by anybody. And the ones that are have to have political connections. The people on the ground however are there to restore a moral culture, specifically the first part is restoring justice to the local region. The other part is restoring proper Islamic culture. Your culture you live in Iran is no different than what Emirates live in UAE or what Egyptians live in Egypt or what Americans live in America. It is a modern lifestyle which was created by certain people and now children are taught to follow it through the media and by peer pressure. This is the culture that has ruined the world and keeps increasing for business reasons. Nobody is trying to provide an alternative lifestyle on this earth besides the men that you see in Syria right now. I am sure you are one of those people to identify with what majority in your country follows(culture-wise) otherwise you wouldn't be on PDF and would be in Tehran partying or meeting girls or being with the jocks. Yet you are hesistant to recognize the righteous path since it conflicts with your identity(iranian). I could pretend to be a nationalist Arab and say these men in Syria are dangerous for Arab governments and lifestyle but I reject the current Arab lifestyle seen across the Arab world which breed injustice, immorality, carelessness, etc.....

I wish the men in Syria the best, they have so much will, which nobody but Prophet's had at the time they were seeking change in the society even though their ideas were completely rejected. So it will be a very difficult task which will not come easy but this is the beginning. Just because America, Russia, Iran, Arab states , CNN , etc.. tell me those guys are 'evil' people actually encourages me to believe the opposite. Not that it has to do with 'ecnouragement' it's simply me observing the reality. I've lived in America all my life and we are last people to call others 'evil', let alone Iran or Arab nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance has Iran to organize and An-124 transports to transport. The 1.5 billion Sunnis have no way to organize and transport. The best the insurgency can hope for is a few thousand volunteers like during the Spanish Civil War.
> 
> Egypt has the most number of Sunni Arabs yet most of them don't even care about Syria war.


2011:

* Assad controls 100% of Syria
* Dollar = 10,000 Iranian Rials
* Dollar = 28 Russian Rubles

2015:

* Assad controls 25% of Syria
* Dollar = 30,000 Iranian Rials
* Dollar = 62 Russian Rubles

So who is winning?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 2011:
> 
> * Assad controls 100% of Syria
> * Dollar = 10,000 Iranian Rials
> * Dollar = 28 Russian Rubles
> 
> 2015:
> 
> * Assad controls 25% of Syria
> * Dollar = 30,000 Iranian Rials
> * Dollar = 62 Russian Rubles
> 
> So who is winning?




Assad is winning because the goal of the insurgency was to topple Assad. They failed. They lost hundreds of thousands of fighters for nothing. After 4 YEARS, Assad is still president. Damascus is too heavily guarded. And now Shia from Iraq and Iran and Lebanon are pouring into Syria changing the democraphics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Assad is winning because the goal of the insurgency was to topple Assad. They failed. They lost hundreds of thousands of fighters for nothing. After 4 YEARS, Assad is still president. Damascus is too heavily guarded. And now Shia from Iraq and Iran and Lebanon are pouring into Syria changing the democraphics.


Assad lost 75% of territory despite Ayatulas and Russia are working on full strength to save him. USA on the other hand did not even help rebels yet. They will wait for another 5 years to make Ayatulas and Russia bleed and then send some Stingers. U know what happened to USSR then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

Real Sunni will recognize that this conflict is guided by infidels ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> Alliance has Iran to organize and An-124 transports to transport. The 1.5 billion Sunnis have no way to organize and transport. The best the insurgency can hope for is a few thousand volunteers like during the Spanish Civil War.
> 
> Egypt has the most number of Sunni Arabs yet most of them don't even care about Syria war.



This is not Shia-Sunni conflict, it's people who want to change the world vs the common misguided world. That's why many Europeans joined too, even some Iranian ex-Shia's.


----------



## ultron

Tsilihin said:


> Real Sunni will recognize that this conflict is guided by infidels ....




70% of Syria's Sunni Arabs live in Assad controlled place and they don't have any problem with Assad. Syria's Kurds are Sunnis and they have no problem with Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Assad lost 75% of territory despite Ayatulas and Russia are working on full strength to save him. USA on the other hand did not even help rebels yet. They will wait for another 5 years to make Ayatulas and Russia bleed and then send some Stingers. U know what happened to USSR then?



Dont worry about that, better think about Israel. After sanctions lifted from Iran and Russia and China will start making deals worth hundreds of billions with them Iran is going to become the most powerful country in Middle East while US will be kicked out from region. So Iran will be able to fully concetrate on their sophisticated strategy of removing Israel from Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad lost 75% of territory despite Ayatulas and Russia are working on full strength to save him. USA on the other hand did not even help rebels yet. They will wait for another 5 years to make Ayatulas and Russia bleed and then send some Stingers. U know what happened to USSR then?




Assad does not care. Assad only cares he is president. Hadi didn't care even after he fled Aden and went to Saudi Arabia. These people are egoistic and only care they are presidents.

Stingers won't work. They'll need to send Patriots. Stingers range only some 5 km. Satellite guided bombs these days range more than 20 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> What are you blabbering about? It's about an entire nation and people (Syria and Syrians) rising up against a tyrant and his tyrannical dictatorship in the light of the Arab Spring which was one of the biggest global calls for greater rights for the ordinary man and woman, in this case Arabs, in world history. That's why millions upon millions of citizens of all social, religious, ethnic etc. backgrounds rose up by protesting and demanding changes in their countries.
> 
> It's the outside world that has turned this into a religious conflict and foreign mercenaries on both sides. It's their involvement which has given tyrants like Al-Assad an excuse to rule and tyrannize his people for a few more years or in a worst case scenario decades. When he dies (using the current system) his son will inherit the throne and continue to rule with a harsh hand.
> 
> The Arab Spring was a fully indigenous movement that started in Tunisia and spread to almost every Arab country. The Arab world will not be the same again if you are an dictator.
> Those people fought that they were invincible. Now the people gave them a clear sign of that not being the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are hordes of Farsis, Russians and I don't know what doing in this thread? All they wish for Syria and us Arabs is misery. The world community is putting more gasoline on the fire too. Then they wonder why extreme factions emerge in extreme and extremely unjust environments.
> 
> @Dr.Thrax @Falcon29




FSA has no government and no organization structure. They have failed to demonstrate the ability to provide social services. They are not worthy to govern. Look at all the infrastructure in Syria. All that built under Assad dynasty. Assad is fit to rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Assad does not care. Assad only cares he is president. Hadi didn't care even after he fled Aden and went to Saudi Arabia. These people are egoistic and only care they are presidents.
> 
> Stingers won't work. They'll need to send Patriots. Stingers range only some 5 km. Satellite guided bombs these days range more than 20 km.


Najibullah also did not care when 1 million Afghans were killed and another 5 million turned into refugees, but eventually he ended on a rope.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Najibullah also did not care when 1 million Afghans were killed and another 5 million turned into refugees, but eventually he ended on a rope.




True. But that won't happen to Assad. Assad would go to Crimea or Sochi if insurgents take Damascus. Insurgents cannot handle Russian cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> True. But that won't happen to Assad. Assad would go to Crimea or Sochi if insurgents take Damascus. Insurgents cannot handle Russian cruise missiles.


USSR was way more powerful than today Russia and today Syria population is about 2 times higher than Afghanistan population in 1980-es.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> USSR was way more powerful than today Russia and today Syria population is about 2 times higher than Afghanistan population in 1980-es.




True, but USSR was not cohesive. USSR had 15 presidents. Russia only has 1 president. So Russia cannot break up like USSR broke up.

Belavezha Accords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Technology has come a long way since the 1980s. These days 1 cruise missile can kill hundreds of people, even thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Tsilihin said:


> Real Sunni will recognize that this conflict is guided by infidels ....



What are you blabbering about? It's about an entire nation and people (Syria and Syrians) rising up against a tyrant and his tyrannical dictatorship in the light of the Arab Spring which was one of the biggest global calls for greater rights for the ordinary man and woman, in this case Arabs, in world history. That's why millions upon millions of citizens of all social, religious, ethnic etc. backgrounds rose up by protesting and demanding changes in their countries.

It's the outside world that has turned this into a religious conflict and foreign mercenaries on both sides. It's their involvement which has given tyrants like Al-Assad an excuse to rule and tyrannize his people for a few more years or in a worst case scenario decades. When he dies (using the current system) his son will inherit the throne and continue to rule with a harsh hand.

The Arab Spring was a fully indigenous movement that started in Tunisia and spread to almost every Arab country. The Arab world will not be the same again if you are an dictator.
Those people fought that they were invincible. Now the people gave them a clear sign of that not being the case.






What are hordes of Farsis, Russians and I don't know what doing in this thread? All they wish for Syria and us Arabs is misery. The world community is putting more gasoline on the fire too. Then they wonder why extreme factions emerge in extreme and extremely unjust environments.

@Dr.Thrax @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Arab Spring was a fully indigenous movement that started in Tunisia




Tunisia is a small coastal country. Tunisia is the most westernized Arab country. Tunisians speak French. Arab Spring only worked in Tunisia, not in any other Arab country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Tunisia is a small coastal country. Tunisia is the most westernized Arab country. Tunisians speak French. Arab Spring only worked in Tunisia, not in any other Arab country.



Will you ever end your idiotic spamming in this thread Superboy?

Tunisia is not a small country geographically by any means nor does it have a small population. Tunisia is not "Westernized" whatever that is. French is spoken like a second language. It's not a official language. Most Arabs regardless of country of origin can speak at least 2 languages, many 3. Apparently the same 12 million big Tunisia has the highest number of ISIS "exports" in Syria and Iraq.

Anyway you don't get the point. The Arab Spring was a movement against the status quo. ISIS has nothing to do with that movement. It only hijacked the Syrian revolution because such groups only exist in unstable environments. ISIS would never have emerged in Syria as it did had the world community acted while Syrians were mass-murdered by Al-Assad. That silence and the great injustices that created gave rise to ISIS. Hardly any Syrian let alone Arab want to live under ISIS rule. Nor do the vast majority want to live under the hands of mass-murdering dictatorships. 

That's why the sane thing to do here is to oppose both but it seems that people do not understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> Will you ever end your idiotic spamming in this thread Superboy?
> 
> Tunisia is not a small country geographically by any means nor does it have a small population. Tunisia is not "Westernized" whatever that is. French is spoken like a second language. It's not a official language. Most Arabs regardless of country of origin can speak at least 2 languages, many 3. Apparently the same 12 million big Tunisia has the highest number of ISIS "exports" in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> Anyway you don't get the point. The Arab Spring was a movement against the status quo. ISIS has nothing to do with that movement. It only hijacked the Syrian revolution because such groups only exist in unstable environments. ISIS would never have emerged in Syria as it did had the world community acted while Syrians were mass-murdered by Al-Assad. That silence and the great injustices that created gave rise to ISIS. Hardly any Syrian let alone Arab want to live under ISIS rule. Nor do the vast majority want to live under the hands of mass-murdering dictatorships.
> 
> That's why the sane thing to do here is to oppose both but it seems that people do not understand this.




Arab Spring never worked in Tunisia anyway. The dictator was replaced by another dictator who happens to be Islamist. Until Arabs go through Renaissance and Enlightenment like Europeans did, Arabs will not understand democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Arab Spring never worked in Tunisia anyway. The dictator was replaced by another dictator who happens to be Islamist. Until Arabs go through Renaissance and Enlightenment like Europeans did, Arabs will not understand democracy.



You are a Chinese. China is not a democracy and never was that in its entire history. The Russians who are commenting in this thread do not live in a democracy either and have never lived in one. Same story with the Farsis.

Several Arab countries are democracies. Tunisia, Iraq and Lebanon for instance. Of course those are not fully developed democracies but neither is any developing country be it Indonesia or Malaysia etc.

Yes, lot's of changes are necessary but the Arab Spring (the message of that movement) was exactly that. Changing status quo and introducing social and political reforms which would ultimately lead to local systems that incorporated local customs and democratic values.

Al-Assad worshippers like you are undermining that project by supporting the tyrant. Just like ISIS retards who want to transform Syria centuries upon centuries back in time by supporting the Al-Baghdadi tyrant.

FSA and other Syrian opposition groups are ordinary Syrians who when the conflict will end will rebuilt and shape a future Syria. They are not "Islamists" or whatever nonsense you trolls here are propagandizing. They have fought against ISIS the most. Your "friends" the Russians are bombing them. Not ISIS.

Carry on with the cheerleading of the most mass-mrudering regime of the 21st century, excluding that in North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a Chinese. China is not a democracy and never were that in its entire history.




Democracy is an idealistic concept. Like sharia and communism, democracy does not work in the real world. The US, for example, is governed by an elite club who funds election campaigns. Like in Iran, only approved candidates can be elected in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> Democracy is an idealistic concept. Like sharia and communism, democracy does not work in the real world. The US, for example, is governed by an elite club who funds election campaigns. Like in Iran, only approved candidates can be elected in the US.



You totally missed all of my points as usual. Pointless to have any kind of meaningful discussion with you, Superboy.

Lol, at comparing the US with Iran. Next time compare Denmark with North Korea.

Carry on as I wrote to you. I will eat some delicious food now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Insurgents shot down an Alliance artillery spotter near Qarassi in southern Aleppo province. These things are dangerous because they have thermal vision and GPS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Najibullah also did not care when 1 million Afghans were killed and another 5 million turned into refugees, but eventually he ended on a rope.





500 said:


> USSR was way more powerful than today Russia and today Syria population is about 2 times higher than Afghanistan population in 1980-es.



This person doesn't know that:

1) More than half of Sunni People in the world themselves are supporters of Assad this time and they are against Israel, US and Saudia and their backed terrorists in Syria.

2) What is different from Afghanistan this time is also this that World of South American countries and China and millions of Europeans themselves are supporting Assad along with Russia and Iran. 

3) And I see increase of many times hatred in European people against Israel and USA for using the dirty tactics of supporting Terrorist Jihadies and countries like Saudia. 

4) So, Europe is also slowly turning towards the block of Russia in case of Syria. At least European people are very much vocal upon it and they are abusing Obama openly for their crimes at the orders of Israel. 
Even in US itself hatred is increasing against Israeli dirty tactics. 

5) Afghanistan was a mountainous area, while Syria is mostly desert area. Double numbers of population is living in the areas which are under government control and not vice-versa.
The majority of Syrian people are supporting Assad Government and they have turned against US/Saudi/Israel backed Jihadists. 
That is why there is almost no presence of any moderate FSA and US could not find any Syrians to train. A big shame and big slap on the face of US / Israel. But Mr. 500 is unable to see this shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

veg said:


> This person doesn't know that:
> 
> 1) More than half of Sunni People in the world themselves are supporters of Assad this time and they are against Israel, US and Saudia and their backed terrorists in Syria.


I have not seen single Sunni who went to fight for Assad. Look who is fighting for Assad now: Shia Iraqis, Shia Lebanese, Alevi Turks, Shia Aghans.



> 2) What is different from Afghanistan this time is also this that World of South American countries and China and millions of Europeans themselves are supporting Assad along with Russia and Iran.


No one supports Assad beside Russia and Iran. Thats why Assad supporters invent silly stories about Chinese aircraft carrier visiting Assad.



> 3) And I see increase of many times hatred in European people against Israel and USA for using the dirty tactics of supporting Terrorist Jihadies and countries like Saudia.
> 
> 4) So, Europe is also slowly turning towards the block of Russia in case of Syria. At least European people are very much vocal upon it and they are abusing Obama openly for their crimes at the orders of Israel.
> Even in US itself hatred is increasing against Israeli dirty tactics.


Meanwhile EU sanctioned Russia. No one cares about ur hallucinations.



> 5) Afghanistan was a mountainous area, while Syria is mostly desert area. Double numbers of population is living in the areas which are under government control and not vice-versa.
> The majority of Syrian people are supporting Assad Government and they have turned against US/Saudi/Israel backed Jihadists.
> That is why there is almost no presence of any moderate FSA and US could not find any Syrians to train. A big shame and big slap on the face of US / Israel. But Mr. 500 is unable to see this shame.


Najibullah also controlled main cities with most of the population. In fact in terms of territory control Soviets in Afghanistan of 1980-es were far far better than Assad today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I have not seen single Sunni who went to fight for Assad.




No? Here's one.

Fahd Jassem al-Freij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








500 said:


> Najibullah also controlled main cities with most of the population. In fact in terms of territory control Soviets in Afghanistan of 1980-es were far far better than Assad today.




The countryside is more important because of food supply. The map shows, Assad controls plenty of countryside.








Alliance captured al-Wadeehi and al-Sbeihiyeh in south western Aleppo province.

Alliance captured al-Qadara, al-Hweijeh and al-Jaberiyeh in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> I have not seen single Sunni who went to fight for Assad. Look who is fighting for Assad now: Shia Iraqis, Shia Lebanese, Alevi Turks, Shia Aghans.



Not coming to participate actively in the war does not mean that they don't support Assad against US/Israeli/Saudi jihadists.
That is why I say you are a fool and not able to see the real world.
On one side you boast about 1.5 billion Sunnies fighting against Assad, and on other side you start crying for active war participation.




> No one supports Assad beside Russia and Iran. Thats why Assad supporters invent silly stories about Chinese aircraft carrier visiting Assad.


The stupidity continues ....
Remember, earlier these same stupid people were telling that Russia will never enter the Syria for a war on behalf of Assad. 
Now Russia is already there and their asses are burning now. 




> Meanwhile EU sanctioned Russia. No one cares about ur hallucinations.


This is not meanwhile. It was due to Ukraine. 
But only foolish people like you are unable to see that European People were already abusing US/Israel/Saudia and their supported terrorists. And now European Governments have also MEANWHILE started talking that Assad should be a part of solution. Shame on you and your one sided MEANWHILE. 




> Najibullah also controlled main cities with most of the population. In fact in terms of territory control Soviets in Afghanistan of 1980-es were far far better than Assad today.



Only a fool could come up with a comparison between undeveloped and non educated tribal and mountainous Afghanistan with the highly educated and much more develped and mostly non tribal population of Syria, where majority of Army consists of Sunnies and where all the educated Sunnies are against the US/Israeli/Saudi backed jihadists. 

That is why US backed organizations have to import thousands of Jihadists from abroad.

That is why US is unable to recruit no moderate Syrians for FSA. This is the biggest slap on the face of these US/Israeli dirty tacticians, but these fools are not able to see how much they have been ridiculed for that in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a Chinese. China is not a democracy and never was that in its entire history. The Russians who are commenting in this thread do not live in a democracy either and have never lived in one. Same story with the Farsis.


China is one of the greatest civilization history . the notion of zero is mathematics is from their country and it is a high importance in the history of mathematics. ...
KSA is and never was a democracy. China is much more near a democracy than KSA. So don't give lessons.
Iran is not a total democracy . elections are partially democratic (leader choosing who can be candidate, so quite fake elections mostly). it is true that in USA their system is less democratic than Switzerland and North of Europe. why blame to remind, even with great respect and admiration for US. 


Saif al-Arab said:


> Several Arab countries are democracies. Tunisia, Iraq and Lebanon for instance. Of course those are not fully developed democracies but neither is any developing country be it Indonesia or Malaysia etc.


but sadly your bros supported the terrorists in Iraq. and your bros poisoned the North Africa with retard salafis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance heavy artillery barrage on insurgent positions near Shughaydilah in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> China is one of the greatest civilization history . the notion of zero is mathematics is from their country and it is a high importance in the history of mathematics. ...
> KSA is and never was a democracy. China is much more near a democracy than KSA. So don't give lessons.
> Iran is not a total democracy . elections are partially democratic (leader choosing who can be candidate, so quite fake elections mostly). it is true that in USA their system is less democratic than Switzerland and North of Europe. why blame to remind, even with great respect and admiration for US.
> 
> but sadly your bros supported the terrorists in Iraq. and your bros poisoned the North Africa with retard salafis.



Do you have mental problems illiterate retard? Do you understand English or do you lack attention in your life since I am constantly being reminded of your idiotic presence?

So is the Arab civilization. The Arab world is the cradle of civilization. So you of all people should not be giving any history lessons.

This is COMPLETELY irrelevant as I was talking about democracy and not history.

Who said anything about KSA being a democracy you clown? Nobody. Certainly not me, a person who has been calling for reforms not only in KSA but the Arab world as a whole for years.

Each country in the West has their own distinct democratic system. That's not the point here. The point is that only retards would compare USA (a democratic state) with Iran which is one of the most oppressive states, when speaking about democracy. As I wrote it's like comparing Denmark with Iran in terms of democracy. Makes ZERO sense.

Yes, of course. Keep blaming this miseries of Muslims on people who have nothing to do with it. Islam and all it sects originate from KSA. So using your logic, the many miseries in your Iran, are due to KSA, lol.

Now bugger off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance heavy Grad barrage on insurgent positions in southern Aleppo province before Alliance crazy hezy assault.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655783693173288960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a Chinese. China is not a democracy and never was that in its entire history. The Russians who are commenting in this thread do not live in a democracy either and have never lived in one. Same story with the Farsis.
> 
> Several Arab countries are democracies. Tunisia, Iraq and Lebanon for instance. Of course those are not fully developed democracies but neither is any developing country be it Indonesia or Malaysia etc.



You are delusional buddy. Please point me to the website where i can see scans of protocols signed by the public and opposition party observers from all electoral districts from latest elections in Tunisia, Iraq or Lebanon. Russia has such website.

Stop blabbering about democracy please, it sounds ridiculous from Saudi worshipper.



Saif al-Arab said:


> FSA and other Syrian opposition groups are ordinary Syrians who when the conflict will end will rebuilt and shape a future Syria. They are not "Islamists" or whatever nonsense you trolls here are propagandizing. They have fought against ISIS the most. Your "friends" the Russians are bombing them. Not ISIS.
> 
> Carry on with the cheerleading of the most mass-mrudering regime of the 21st century, excluding that in North Korea.



FSA and other Syrian opposition groups are just gangs of locals and foreign mercenaries that are sponsored by paranoid sectarian fanatics from Saudi Arabia to remove Assad. What these gangs do is terrorising and robbing local population. The only reason they are fighting with ISIS is because they just want make Syria a free-for-all mafia state where they can do whatever they want while ISIS is building an islamist dictatorship with a strong hierarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

US doesn't want to feel left out of War in Terror headlines so:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/w...in-airstrike-in-syria-pentagon-says.html?_r=0

Whenever the Pentagon wants a headline, they tell us about someone they killed in the Khorosan group who no one heard about except in such reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

zzzz said:


> You are delusional buddy. Please point me to the website where i can see scans of protocols signed by the public and opposition party observers from all electoral districts from latest elections in Tunisia, Iraq or Lebanon. Russia has such website.
> 
> Stop blabbering about democracy please, it sounds ridiculous from Saudi worshipper.
> 
> 
> 
> FSA and other Syrian opposition groups are just gangs of locals and foreign mercenaries that are sponsored by paranoid sectarian fanatics from Saudi Arabia to remove Assad. What these gangs do is terrorising and robbing local population. The only reason they are fighting with ISIS is because they just want make Syria a free-for-all mafia state where they can do whatever they want while ISIS is building an islamist dictatorship with a strong hierarchy.



If there is anyone that is delusional here, then that's you.

According to the Democracy Index Russia is a authoritarian state. Unlike Iraq and Lebanon who are designated as a "hybrid regime". Tunisia on the other hand is designated as a flawed democracy.

In terms of rankings, Russia ranks number 132. In comparison the ranking of Iraq, Lebanon and Tunisia is respectively 111, 98 and 70.

Democracy Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So who is delusional now?

Fact of the matter is that Russia is no democracy. Never was. In fact many of your rulers were some of the worst mass-murderers in history. From Lenin to Stalin just in recent history. Few countries have such a thing to brag about.

KSA rulers (past and present) are *saints* in comparison, no democracy or not.

Yes, a person who has called for reforms and changes for years here on PDF openly and in real life and who does not even live in the ME is a "regime worshipper" of regime x or y. Makes perfect sense.

That fairytale only works on Russian state TV where the 1.68 meter tall Vladi is hailed as a God. We learned from Russians users in this thread that you found a cure for Ebola and that ISIS are defeated. 

Next you will discover eternal life.

I am sure you feel better when you are targeting civilians in Syria and Syrian opposition groups who were/are at the forefront in the fight against ISIS.

But you already admitted that you are not targeting ISIS earlier so run along.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> So is the Arab civilization. The Arab world is the cradle of civilization. So you of all people should not be giving any history lessons.


NO
definitively not. history is much more complex than your fake version of history. 
Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
for your education



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, of course. Keep blaming this miseries of Muslims on people who have nothing to do with it. Islam and all it sects originate from KSA. So using your logic, the many miseries in your Iran, are due to KSA, lol.
> 
> Now bugger off.


we have all a responsibility. but some countries much more than others. 
your country is one of the worst . you are for reforms , good to hear even if with your fanatics speech in the forum you don't look like a reformist . but ok why not. 
for exemple in Iraq see that:
"Martyrs" in Iraq Mostly Saudis
*Qatar and Saudi Arabia 'have ignited time bomb by funding global spread of radical Islam'*
and so and so
i accept the responsibility of my country but you are very far to accept your country is one of the two major problem of the ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am sure you feel better when you are targeting civilians in Syria and Syrian opposition groups who were/are at the forefront in the fight against ISIS.




FSA runs at the first sight of ISIS. Alliance will deal with FSA first. Then it will be ISIS turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hussein said:


> NO
> definitively not. history is much more complex than your fake version of history.
> Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> for your education
> 
> 
> we have all a responsibility. but some countries much more than others.
> your country is one of the worst . you are for reforms , good to hear even if with your fanatics speech in the forum you don't look like a reformist . but ok why not.
> for exemple in Iraq see that:
> "Martyrs" in Iraq Mostly Saudis
> *Qatar and Saudi Arabia 'have ignited time bomb by funding global spread of radical Islam'*
> and so and so
> i accept the responsibility of my country but you are very far to accept your country is one of the two major problem of the ME



Mesopotamia (Iraq) is part of the Arab world and those were all SEMITIC civilizations founded by Semitic people which almost all people in the Arab world are. Semitic people who originated in NEIGHBORING Arabia and Southern Levant.

Semitic people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seems like you need to educate yourself a bit further. I think people have told you that 1 million times before so me saying it again won't hurt I guess.

KSA is ahead of Iran on almost every front. Every international ranking confirms that. So I am not interested in your nonsense. As usual when you are out of arguments and cannot argue with me you resort to nonsense in hope of me wasting my time on an obvious illiterate retard. Shame that people who are 42 year old can be this dumb. Welcome on my ignore list, Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Not coming to participate actively in the war does not mean that they don't support Assad against US/Israeli/Saudi jihadists.
> That is why I say you are a fool and not able to see the real world.
> On one side you boast about 1.5 billion Sunnies fighting against Assad, and on other side you start crying for active war participation.


U invent nonsense I never said.



> The stupidity continues ....
> Remember, earlier these same stupid people were telling that Russia will never enter the Syria for a war on behalf of Assad.
> Now Russia is already there and their asses are burning now.


Again, I never said anything like this.



> This is not meanwhile. It was due to Ukraine.
> But only foolish people like you are unable to see that European People were already abusing US/Israel/Saudia and their supported terrorists. And now European Governments have also MEANWHILE started talking that Assad should be a part of solution. Shame on you and your one sided MEANWHILE.


Meanwhile Russia is sanctioned and u keep hallucinating.



> Only a fool could come up with a comparison between undeveloped and non educated tribal and mountainous Afghanistan with the highly educated and much more develped and mostly non tribal population of Syria, where majority of Army consists of Sunnies and where all the educated Sunnies are against the US/Israeli/Saudi backed jihadists.
> 
> That is why US backed organizations have to import thousands of Jihadists from abroad.
> 
> That is why US is unable to recruit no moderate Syrians for FSA. This is the biggest slap on the face of these US/Israeli dirty tacticians, but these fools are not able to see how much they have been ridiculed for that in the world.


Assad regime is extreme example or tribalism where Alawi tribes (Assad aka alHaweesh, Makhlouf, Najeed...) control everything and dad passes his reign to son.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

veg said:


> This person doesn't know that:
> 
> 1) More than half of Sunni People in the world themselves are supporters of Assad this time and they are against Israel, US and Saudia and their backed terrorists in Syria.
> 
> .



What in the world are you talking about, so called 'Jihadists' are getting targeted by US on daily basis, and Russia is coordinating that with them. Saudi Arabia is also part of the coalition that hasn't only targeted ISIS. Your mullahs are brainwashing you, those 'Jihadists' are independent buddy.

I don't care what side you support, but stop trying force this narrative down people throats. They are independent men who fled their countries and joined a cause which is only surviving due to their unmatched motivation. Military wise they are very underpowered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zzzz

Saif al-Arab said:


> If there is anyone that is delusional here, then that's you.
> 
> According to the Democracy Index Russia is a authoritarian state. Unlike Iraq and Lebanon who are designated as a "hybrid regime". Tunisia on the other hand is designated as a flawed democracy.
> 
> In terms of rankings, Russia ranks number 132. In comparison the ranking of Iraq, Lebanon and Tunisia is respectively 111, 98 and 70.
> 
> Democracy Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So who is delusional now?
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Russia is no democracy. Never was. In fact many of your rulers were some of the worst mass-murderers in history. From Lenin to Stalin just in recent history. Few countries have such a thing to brag about.
> 
> KSA rulers (past and present) are *saints* in comparison, no democracy or not.
> 
> Yes, a person who has called for reforms and changes for years here on PDF openly and in real life and who does not even live in the ME is a "regime worshipper" of regime x or y. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> That fairytale only works on Russian state TV where the 1.68 meter tall Vladi is hailed as a God. I am sure you feel better when you are targeting civilians in Syria and Syrian opposition groups who were/are at the forefront in the fight against ISIS.
> 
> But you already admitted that you are not targeting ISIS earlier so run along.



You are delusional if you think democracy is defined by junk NGO propaganda Washington sponsored ranking that has *absolutely nothing to do with reality*. You can wipe your *** with that index. As i said stop blabbering about democracy, it sounds ridiculous.

ISIS and all other terrorist groups will be dealt with when the time come dont worry about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> US doesn't want to feel left out of War in Terror headlines so:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/w...in-airstrike-in-syria-pentagon-says.html?_r=0
> 
> Whenever the Pentagon wants a headline, they tell us about someone they killed in the Khorosan group who no one heard about except in such reports.


Much better a drop bomb on a random house and claim it was "IS headquarters"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

A Nusra convoy was attacked in Hama province today by Alliance Russian attack planes. At least 40 reported KIA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655819771087196160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

semitic doesn't equal to arabs
and even the sumer non semitic at first . as i said history is complex. 
next time when you read articles read with your finger to help you understand a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> A Nusra convoy was attacked in Hama province today by Alliance Russian attack planes. At least 40 reported KIA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655819771087196160



It says ISIS and you type Nusra, btw most reports from coming from Syria don't make sense. It's impossible to confirm anything especially with these bloated casualty counts coming from both sides.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

zzzz said:


> You are delusional if you think democracy is defined by junk NGO propaganda Washington sponsored ranking that has *absolutely nothing to do with reality*. You can wipe your *** with that index. As i said stop blabbering about democracy, it sounds ridiculous.
> 
> ISIS and all other terrorist groups will be dealt with when the time come dont worry about that.



Of course independent sources are "wrong" because they don't show Russia to be the beacon of freedom and prosperity that you probably foolishly believe in.

Russia is flooding with oil, gas, minerals (more than any other nation on the planet) yet your people are some of the poorest and have always been that. Now your economy is collapsing. You invaded and annexed territory of a sovereign nation (Ukraine) and here you are trying to take the moral high ground.

I can speak about whatever the hell I want to. As an Arab affairs in the Arab world concern me. You on the other hand are a Russian (supposedly) and events in the Arab world do/should not concern you. I want to see changes in the Arab world and that includes more democratic systems.

30 million Saudi Arabians are not guilty of their rule just like the 140 million Russians are not at fault because their country has always been ruled by dictators and some of the worst mass-murderers in human history (Stalin, Lenin, Ivan the Terrible etc.).

So no, nothing ridiculous about that, that a person of mixed origin like me who does not even live in the ME, talks about the need of political changes in the Arab world.

I probably want ISIS to be gone more than you as ISIS is a threat number 1 for the Arab world and not your country but the problem is that you are not targeting ISIS at all but people who have fought it more than anyone else.

Instead you are supporting/trying to keep the worst dictator of the 21st century (outside of North Korea) in power.

You have no moral ground to stand on so don't waste my time with nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

zzzz said:


> You are delusional if you think democracy is defined by junk NGO propaganda Washington sponsored ranking that has *absolutely nothing to do with reality*. You can wipe your *** with that index. As i said stop blabbering about democracy, it sounds ridiculous.
> 
> ISIS and all other terrorist groups will be dealt with when the time come dont worry about that.



are you naive if you think propaganda only done by us & its allies part?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> It says ISIS and you type Nusra, btw most reports from coming from Syria don't make sense. It's impossible to confirm anything especially with these bloated casualty counts coming from both sides.




ISIS and Nusra are both Qaeda. ISIS was Qaeda in Iraq until 2014 when it became a caliphate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> It says ISIS and you type Nusra, btw most reports from coming from Syria don't make sense. It's impossible to confirm anything especially with these bloated casualty counts coming from both sides.



Those Twitter profiles are people like you and me following the conflict and making their own interpretations of events on the ground that they read from their favorite news outlets. A lot of propaganda and outright lies are posted. There is a "media war" going on after all.

I would not believe anything that is posted by those "Twitter personalities" unless there is a consensus in the international media about the events or it has been verified by people on the ground.

It's so easy to say that we killed x or y this and there. If such Twitter reports were to be believed there would be no people left in Syria.

Also it's obvious that the Syrian opposition is more or less on their own. People here (regime worshippers) are trying to spin it like KSA, Qatar, Turkey, Israel, USA, West are spending billions of dollars on the Syrian opposition.

In reality 1 year of Russian/Iranian oil/gas money is more than the Syrian opposition has or will receive in the future. Look at what they are armed with. Almost nothing. Fighting against a regular army with an air force, now supported by the Russian air force. Totally unfair yet the regime cannot even control 1/3 of Syria. Shows who is supporting who even against extreme odds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Saif al-Arab said:


> It's so easy to say that we killed x or y this and there. If such Twitter reports were to be believed there would be no people left in Syria.




The losses are very heavy. Some 10,000 people were killed in Donbas over a couple of months of battle and the intensity there was nowhere CLOSE to Syria. In Syria there is no OSCE, no ceasefire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ultron said:


> The losses are very heavy. Some 10,000 people were killed in Donbas over a few months of battle and the intensity there was nowhere CLOSE to Syria.



What is wrong with people on this forum? Who said ANYTHING about their not being casualties in Syria? Of course people are dying. Over 300.000 have died in Syria for God's sake!

Are you deliberately missing the point as usual Superboy? We were talking about Twitter as a media and how much nonsense/lies/propaganda that is written there by all parties. Then I quickly touched upon the marginal support that the Syrian opposition gets from the world compared to the support that the Al-Assad regime receives from the Mullah's in Iran and Putin's regime in Russia.

Wake up or make some strong Arabic coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

A million people died in Iran Iraq war over 8 years. Syria's intensity is comparable to that intensity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> What is wrong with people on this forum? Who said ANYTHING about their not being casualties in Syria? Of course people are dying. Over 300.000 have died in Syria for God's sake!
> 
> Are you deliberately missing the point as usual Superboy? We were talking about Twitter as a media and how much nonsense/lies/propaganda that is written there by all parties. Then I quickly touched upon the marginal support that the Syrian opposition gets from the world compared to the support that the Al-Assad regime receives from the Mullah's in Iran and Putin's regime in Russia.
> 
> Wake up or make some strong Arabic coffee.



Superboy is automated information database.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Superboy is automated information database.





I am thinking more along the line of an ever-present bot (remember Counter-Strike?) that HAS to reply to every post even if the reply is totally unrelated with the post he is replying to.

I have to admit that I like the guy nevertheless. Funny as hell.

Hussein is his replacement, lol. A weaker version and obviously a much more annoying one.

You should offer us Mandarin classes Superboy instead of spamming this thread with pro-regime nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance tanks are marked with white cross to avoid being attacked by Alliance attack planes and attack helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

500 said:


> U invent nonsense I never said.


Yes, how could you remember the vomit that you done yourself. 
It were you who was boasting that 1.5 Billion Sunnies are against Assad. While the reality is this that except of Salfies and some Arab retards, majority of the Sunni Muslims are against US/Saudi supported terrorists and they support Assad. 

Also among the European population, people are now openly supporting Assad against these US/Saudia supported mental Jihadies. But your fate is to always turn your eyes close from these facts and keep on acting like a fool. 




> Meanwhile Russia is sanctioned and u keep hallucinating.


Lol. Your "meanwhile" is hurting your *** itself while after European people, even the European leaders have started saying that Assad has to stay as he has a role in the solution. 
I know it burns and that is why you will keep on running from it and you will never answer it. 



> Assad regime is extreme example or tribalism where Alawi tribes (Assad aka alHaweesh, Makhlouf, Najeed...) control everything and dad passes his reign to son.


Only fools will keep on comparing non developed, non educated, tribal Afghanistan with educated and much more developed Syria.
This fool is not able to see that today Syria has changed and all factions of Syria are supporting Assad and that is why US is even unable to find recruits for it's FSA program despite huge funds. Sham and double shame upon you for not once accepting this reality as you are the biggest fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Yes, how could you remember the vomit that you done yourself.
> It were you who was boasting that 1.5 Billion Sunnies are against Assad. While the reality is this that except of Salfies and some Arab retards


Calm down. I never said anything like that.



> majority of the Sunni Muslims are against US/Saudi supported terrorists and they support Assad.


Maybe in ur universe. In our world 15,000 Sunnis went to fight against Assad and Zero went to fight for Assad.



> Also among the European population, people are now openly supporting Assad against these US/Saudia supported mental Jihadies. But your fate is to always turn your eyes close from these facts and keep on acting like a fool.


Again u are cursing like a girl and talk about some "feelings", while I talk about facts (sanctions).



> Lol. Your "meanwhile" is hurting your *** itself while after European people, even the European leaders have started saying that Assad has to stay as he has a role in the solution.
> I know it burns and that is why you will keep on running from it and you will never answer it.


Every month os Assad rule cost 1 billion $ to Russia and Iran. Thats why West is keeping Assad.



> Only fools will keep on comparing non developed, non educated, tribal Afghanistan with educated and much more developed Syria.


Wast majority of Syrians are either rural or newly arrived peasants. Plus u should know that rebel leaders are mostly well educated. For example leader of Ahrar al Sham is graduated civil engineer, leader of Jeish al Islam - a lawyer, leader of Nusra studied medicine in Damascus university....



> This fool is not able to see that today Syria has changed and all factions of Syria are supporting Assad


Yeah, thats why Assad cant run a single offensive against some shitty village without Hezies, Iraqis or Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

> Air strikes on a convoy of the Islamic State group killed at least 40 jihadists in central Syria at the weekend, a monitoring group said Sunday.





> "But they don't belong to the coalition led by Washington," said Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman.





> The Observatory, which monitors the war in Syria and has a network of sources on the ground, was not immediately able to say whether the raids were carried out by Russian warplanes or Syrian regime ones.




Air strikes on IS convoy in Syria kill 40: monitor - Yahoo News


Lesson to ISIS, stay in Raqa and we won't hit you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Calm down. I never said anything like that.


I don't need to go back to your older posts. You indeed boasted that 1.5 Million Sunnies are against Assad. 




> Maybe in ur universe. In our world 15,000 Sunnis went to fight against Assad and Zero went to fight for Assad.


You are a total idiot while you don't know the difference between Salafi Jihadists and Moderate Sunni Muslims, who all hate these Jihadies and their supporters like US/Israel/Saudia. 

I know you are stubborn like a donkey and you will never accept that European people and Moderate Muslims are cursing US/Israel for supporting Saudia and Jihadists in Syria. 




> Again u are cursing like a girl and talk about some "feelings", while I talk about facts (sanctions).


Facts is what I hear from Europeans all over how they have started abusing US for supporting Saudia and Salafist Jihadists.
And only a stupid person would deny that Merkel's saying that Assad is a part of Solution is not a fact but a feeling. 




> Every month os Assad rule cost 1 billion $ to Russia and Iran. Thats why West is keeping Assad.


US used same dirty tactics against Iran in 80s by supporting Iraq. But still US was unable to break Iran. Same is the case with Syria. You compelled Russia to step in Syria directly which means Israel will not be going to bomb now. Which also means tens of times more co-operation between Russia/Iran/Syria/Iraq and possible China and BRICS countries. 
Just look at the people in Russia how they are abusing Israel now for it's dirty tactics. 




> Wast majority of Syrians are either rural or newly arrived peasants. Plus u should know that rebel leaders are mostly well educated. For example leader of Ahrar al Sham is graduated civil engineer, leader of Jeish al Islam - a lawyer, leader of Nusra studied medicine in Damascus university....


Wow, now you are praising the Jihadi Terrorists of al-Nusra and Jaish-e-Islam. 
This is the biggest shame upon you.
You have to do it while you are unable to locate the so called moderate FSA and it's leaders. 

And among tens of rebels leaders, most are the foreigners. 
And you are keep on proving your stupidity by still comparing the undeveloped Afghanistan of 80s with the much more educated and much more developed Syria.

The ample proof is this that US is not able to find recruits for it's FSA program. A question which brought shame upon US internationally, and here it is continuously bringing shame upon you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Wow, just so many destroyed tanks and vehicles in few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Wow, just so many destroyed tanks and vehicles in few days.



thanks to russia for their false hope to saa


----------



## 500

veg said:


> I don't need to go back to your older posts. You indeed boasted that 1.5 Million Sunnies are against Assad.


If you type "Billion Sunnis" + my nick u will get just 3 results. None contains ur claim. So *u are a liar.*



> You are a total idiot while you don't know the difference between Salafi Jihadists and Moderate Sunni Muslims, who all hate these Jihadies and their supporters like US/Israel/Saudia.
> 
> I know you are stubborn like a donkey and you will never accept that European people and Moderate Muslims are cursing US/Israel for supporting Saudia and Jihadists in Syria.
> 
> Facts is what I hear from Europeans all over how they have started abusing US for supporting Saudia and Salafist Jihadists.
> And only a stupid person would deny that Merkel's saying that Assad is a part of Solution is not a fact but a feeling.


No one cares about voices in ur head. Calm down, talk facts and stop whining.



> US used same dirty tactics against Iran in 80s by supporting Iraq. But still US was unable to break Iran. Same is the case with Syria.


For ur info: US supplied weapons to Iran. 



> You compelled Russia to step in Syria directly which means Israel will not be going to bomb now.


For ur info: Israel attacked Assad outposts twice since Russia joined. Russia on the other hand does not dare to attack in Quneitra and Daraa. 



> Just look at the people in Russia how they are abusing Israel now for it's dirty tactics.


Nonsense. 



> Wow, now you are praising the Jihadi Terrorists of al-Nusra and Jaish-e-Islam.
> This is the biggest shame upon you.


Why u are so hysterical. I merely tel the fact that their leaders are educated people from Syrian mid-high class.


> And among tens of rebels leaders, most are the foreigners.


Thats false.


> And you are keep on proving your stupidity by still comparing the undeveloped Afghanistan of 80s with the much more educated and much more developed Syria.


Only one who is undeveloped is u.


> The ample proof is this that US is not able to find recruits for it's FSA program. A question which brought shame upon US internationally, and here it is continuously bringing shame upon you.


They wanted recruit people who will only fight ISIS but not Assad. Of course that would not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

2 Kata'ib Hizballah brigades in Syria


----------



## ultron

T-55 said:


> 2 Kata'ib Hizballah brigades in Syria




They are called crazy hezy because they are religious and kill people they don't like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> They are called crazy hezy because they are religious and kill people they don't like.



sound like isis

hypocrite much, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> sound like isis
> 
> hypocrite much, lol




They typically behead people or slowly torture people to death. Iraqi Shia militants are some of Alliance's most notorious ground forces. They have proven their worth at the Battle of Tikrit. They spearhead Alliance's southern Aleppo offensive.

Kata'ib Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Alliance claims to have captured Tall Sabin and Al Muflisah in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> They typically behead people or slowly torture people to death. Iraqi Shia militants are some of Alliance's most notorious ground forces. They have proven their worth at the Battle of Tikrit. They spearhead Alliance's southern Aleppo offensive.
> 
> Kata'ib Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance claims to have captured Tall Sabin and Al Muflisah in eastern Aleppo province.



from your statement, i know you are terrorist sympathizer

keep cheering your terrorist if it makes you happy, peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> from your statement, i know you are terrorist sympathizer
> 
> keep cheering your terrorist if it makes you happy, peace




There is only winner and loser. Alliance is winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> There is only winner and loser. Alliance is winner.



based on .....................?

the alliance consist of professional soldiers are struggle to defeat a bunch of civilian turn guerrilla fighters

what a shame...........................lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> based on .....................?
> 
> the alliance consist of professional soldiers are struggle to defeat a bunch of civilian turn guerrilla fighters
> 
> what a shame...........................lol




The ones who are struggling are insurgents. They will all be killed.

More than 40 Nusra insurgents killed by Alliance air strike.

Syria conflict: Air strikes 'kill 40 IS militants' - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ultron 

If you can get actual updates on the battlefield please report them.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> @ultron
> 
> If you can get actual updates on the battlefield please report them.




Not sure if updated. Anyway, red part bigger, green part smaller, white part no change, no one cares about black part and yellow part.







Alliance captured Fuel Hill near Khan Tuman and advancing on Khan Tuman.

Alliance captured Haddadin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> @ultron
> 
> If you can get actual updates on the battlefield please report them.


Iran sent lots of fresh mercenary meat to Syria. 

First they tried attack in Hama, advanced 50 m lost many tanks stopped.
Then they tried advance in Latakia advanced 50 m lost many stopped.
Then they attacked in Sheikh Maskin, Dara, could not advance at all.
Now they attack south to Aleppo.


----------



## ultron

Alliance offensive in northern Homs province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Iran sent lots of fresh mercenary meat to Syria.
> 
> First they tried attack in Hama, advanced 50 m lost many tanks stopped.
> Then they tried advance in Latakia advanced 50 m lost many stopped.
> Then they attacked in Sheikh Maskin, Dara, could not advance at all.
> Now they attack south to Aleppo.



Why aren't rebels making any gains? Do they even have weapons supply or purchasing through black market?


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Why aren't rebels making any gains? Do they even have weapons supply or purchasing through black market?




Insurgents cannot mount an offensive anymore because any staging area or convoy would be attacked mercilessly from the air by Alliance Russian air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Iran sent lots of fresh mercenary meat to Syria.




Kataib Hezbollah are grand ayatollah Sistani's personal forces. Grand ayatollah Sistani is a personal friend of grand ayatollah Khamenei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> Kataib Hezbollah are grand ayatollah Sistani's personal forces. Grand ayatollah Sistani is a personal friend of grand ayatollah Khamenei.


And u are still spamming like u were doing yesterday.


----------



## dearhypocrite

spammer that pro secular is acceptable here

there is no tolerance if that spammer is pro islamist or anti-secular

now i get it


----------



## ultron

Russia plans to increase Alliance air strikes and use Kweiris air base once captured from weak ISIS.

Russia to escalate missions in Syria as troops advance on rebels in Aleppo | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> Not sure if updated. Anyway, red part bigger, green part smaller, white part no change, no one cares about black part and yellow part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance captured Fuel Hill near Khan Tuman and advancing on Khan Tuman.
> 
> Alliance captured Haddadin.



Are the Greens fighting the Yellows, or are they allies?

What do you think is the most important next step for each color?


----------



## Barmaley

Airbase in Aleppo soon to be de-blocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Latest map from South and East of Aleppo :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> They typically behead people or slowly torture people to death. Iraqi Shia militants are some of Alliance's most notorious ground forces. They have proven their worth at the Battle of Tikrit. They spearhead Alliance's southern Aleppo offensive.
> 
> Kata'ib Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance claims to have captured Tall Sabin and Al Muflisah in eastern Aleppo province.



thanks to hezbollah for fighting the terrorist in Iraq 
now they have humvee , m113 , abrams m1a1 tanks awesome  

only missing is F16 of hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

A detailed map by the Russian Ministry of Defense found on reddit. Translation from a reddit poster given below,

Просмотр изображения m8LXY.jpg

_"Red arrows mean Russian air strikes, blue - US, green - France.
There are also estimated numbers of opposing forces, it goes like this - ИГИЛ до 15 отрядов, 3000 чел. Which means - ISIS, up to 15 formations, 3000 combatants. There are also border crossings and field hospitals (looks like a rectangle house with a triangle as a roof) on the map.
Green areas are Nusra, grey - IS, purple - Islamic front, blue - FSA, orange - Kurds."_


I notice that Russian strikes have more of an objective than US or France strikes. The Russian strikes are mostly on areas where the SAA can move its ground troops in. What's the point of strike somewhere deep in ISIS territory if no one is there to take advantage of the situation, unless its based on intelligence to destroy arms depots or get rid of high level officers.

Also, I hate to sound insensitive, but is it just me, or would a strategy game based on the Syrian war be awesome? I don't mean a Call of Duty kind of game, I mean the old school turned based strategy war games.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Surprisingly adequate article considering the country of origin.

*Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now.



*
While the world still rages on at Russia’s presumption in the Middle East – to intervene in Syria instead of letting the Americans decide which dictators should survive or die – we’ve all been forgetting the one institution in that Arab land which continues to function and protect the state which Moscow has decided to preserve: the Syrian army. While Russia has been propagandising its missiles, the Syrian military, undermanned and undergunned a few months ago, has suddenly moved on to the offensive. Earlier this year, we may remember, this same army was being written off, the Bashar al-Assad government said to be reaching its final days.

We employed our own army of clichés to make the case for regime change. The Syrian army was losing ground – at Jisr al-Shugour and at Palmyra – and so we predicted that the whole Assad state had reached a “tipping point”. 

Then along came Vladimir Putin with his air and missile fleets and suddenly the whole place is transformed. While we huffed and puffed that the Russians were bombing the “moderate” rebels – moderates who had earlier ceased to exist according to America’s top generals – we’ve been paying no attention to the military offensive which the Syrians themselves are now staging against the Nusra Front fighters around Aleppo and in the valley of the Orontes.
...
Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now | Voices | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Rot in hell, rat!*





*Another rat:*






*And another one:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

vostok said:


> Surprisingly adequate article considering the country of origin.
> 
> *Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now.
> View attachment 265532
> *
> While the world still rages on at Russia’s presumption in the Middle East – to intervene in Syria instead of letting the Americans decide which dictators should survive or die – we’ve all been forgetting the one institution in that Arab land which continues to function and protect the state which Moscow has decided to preserve: the Syrian army. While Russia has been propagandising its missiles, the Syrian military, undermanned and undergunned a few months ago, has suddenly moved on to the offensive. Earlier this year, we may remember, this same army was being written off, the Bashar al-Assad government said to be reaching its final days.
> 
> We employed our own army of clichés to make the case for regime change. The Syrian army was losing ground – at Jisr al-Shugour and at Palmyra – and so we predicted that the whole Assad state had reached a “tipping point”.
> 
> Then along came Vladimir Putin with his air and missile fleets and suddenly the whole place is transformed. While we huffed and puffed that the Russians were bombing the “moderate” rebels – moderates who had earlier ceased to exist according to America’s top generals – we’ve been paying no attention to the military offensive which the Syrians themselves are now staging against the Nusra Front fighters around Aleppo and in the valley of the Orontes.
> ...
> Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now | Voices | The Independent


Robert Fisk strikes again:







Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 749


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Why aren't rebels making any gains?


Thousands of Iraqi, Hezbollah, Afghan cannon fodder sent by Iran + lots of firepower.



> Do they even have weapons supply or purchasing through black market?


They have supply.


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tal Syriatel.

Alliance broke into Mansoura and captured a large part of Mansoura.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*The Russian Air Force has conducted 33 sorties hitting 49 ISIL targets in the Syria's provinces of Idlib, Latakia, Damascus, Aleppo, Hama, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Monday.*
Russian strikes in Syria destoyed 2 terrorist command centers, 3 arms depots, 2 underground bunkers, 32 fighting positions in alpine terraine, 9 fortified firing positions and a plant producing firing platforms and reactive warheads, the Russian Defense Ministry's spokesman said.


Read more: Russian Jets Destroy 49 Terrorist Targets in Syria

the terrorist are getting pounded hard



vostok said:


> Surprisingly adequate article considering the country of origin.
> 
> *Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now.
> View attachment 265532
> *
> While the world still rages on at Russia’s presumption in the Middle East – to intervene in Syria instead of letting the Americans decide which dictators should survive or die – we’ve all been forgetting the one institution in that Arab land which continues to function and protect the state which Moscow has decided to preserve: the Syrian army. While Russia has been propagandising its missiles, the Syrian military, undermanned and undergunned a few months ago, has suddenly moved on to the offensive. Earlier this year, we may remember, this same army was being written off, the Bashar al-Assad government said to be reaching its final days.
> 
> We employed our own army of clichés to make the case for regime change. The Syrian army was losing ground – at Jisr al-Shugour and at Palmyra – and so we predicted that the whole Assad state had reached a “tipping point”.
> 
> Then along came Vladimir Putin with his air and missile fleets and suddenly the whole place is transformed. While we huffed and puffed that the Russians were bombing the “moderate” rebels – moderates who had earlier ceased to exist according to America’s top generals – we’ve been paying no attention to the military offensive which the Syrians themselves are now staging against the Nusra Front fighters around Aleppo and in the valley of the Orontes.
> ...
> Everyone wrote off the Syrian army. Take another look now | Voices | The Independent



there no moderate in Syria any more 
all are terrorist
yes first the tide was against the rebel when it all started 
then terrorist got the upper hand 
then the Syrian Armed forces 
then terrorist again 
now Syria with the help of Russia again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance drone operators locate hostile targets for Alliance artillery and air power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

SAA offensive in Djobar, Harasta and Zamlka (districts of Damascus).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Barmaley said:


> SAA offensive in Djobar, Harasta and Zamlka (districts of Damascus).




21st century battle of Moscow

Battle of Moscow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Supabody Today:


ultron said:


> Alliance broke into Mansoura and captured a large part of Mansoura.



Supaboy Yesterday:


ultron said:


> Insurgents also claimed they recaptured Mansoura which proved false. The only place insurgents recaptured was Kafr Nabodah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Supabody Today:
> 
> 
> Supaboy Yesterday:




Meh. People will die regardless. There is no ceasefire and no OSCE in Syria like there is in Donbas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> SAA offensive in Djobar, Harasta and Zamlka (districts of Damascus).



look more like a start of a game , movie and or like a real life action game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

bdslph said:


> look more like a start of a game , movie and or like a real life action game




Except thousands of people die. What happens in Damascus alone is far worse than what happened in Donbas where some 10,000 people died.

BTW, why don't Alliance Syrian ground forces use AK-74 which is way more deadly because of more tumbling?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Except thousands of people die. What happens in Damascus alone is far worse than what happened in Donbas where some 10,000 people died.
> 
> BTW, why don't Alliance Syrian ground forces use AK-74 which is way more deadly because of more tumbling?



ak47 is standard issue in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

bdslph said:


> ak47 is standard issue in Syria




What's this gun?






Alliance offensive in Jobar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Another Hezbollah commander (Muhamed Saffa) bited the dust today.

Overall since the beginning of KHAPUASS offensive on 7 Oct were killed 1 IRGC general, 3 IRGC colonels, 3 Hezie commanders (including one very high ranking). We can only imagine how many Iraqi, Afghan and Hezie cannon fodder died.



ultron said:


> BTW, why don't Alliance Syrian ground forces use AK-74 which is way more deadly because of more tumbling?


Because u are a little kid who watches too much Hollywood movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power rules the sky. Death to insurgents from above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Thousands of Iraqi, Hezbollah, Afghan cannon fodder sent by Iran + lots of firepower.
> 
> 
> They have supply.



Are you basing that on media reports? The weapons they have are standard protocol in black market. All they need is supply of ammunition, other than that I don't see any signs of supply from foreign backer or nation. Unless those backers hate the rebels and disrespect them.


----------



## ultron

Alliance planes bomb insurgent command centers, arms and ammo storage, workshops, bunkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

ultron said:


> Except thousands of people die. What happens in Damascus alone is far worse than what happened in Donbas where some 10,000 people died.
> 
> BTW, why don't Alliance Syrian ground forces use AK-74 which is way more deadly because of more tumbling?



Syria started receiving Ak-74M shipments a couple months ago , probably in use in small numbers


----------



## ultron

Abtin village sign is badly damaged by battle

http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=200603598_Abtin_122_537lo.jpg

Hezbollah battle jeep

http://img180.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=200658366_Safir_106mm_122_837lo.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Reports of Alliance Iranian Raad 85 kamikaze drones packed with explosives being used against insurgent positions in southern Aleppo province.

Raad 85 (UAV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Are you basing that on media reports? The weapons they have are standard protocol in black market. All they need is supply of ammunition, other than that I don't see any signs of supply from foreign backer or nation. Unless those backers hate the rebels and disrespect them.


TOW-2A are not growing on trees.



Falcon29 said:


> You must have grown up as child during 80's and kept being fed that Iran/Hezbollah are threat to you. You are taking paranoia to another level, Iran and Hezbollah serve their own interests, they aren't to get you. Most of the bravado is for domestic purpose, and the 2006 war was for Hezbollah to secure permanent spot in Lebanon. So maybe you will cheer for them, but if they collapse in Syria and Lebanon I guarantee your nation will request foreign assistance even in calm state.


I am not worried. They wont collapse Putin will keep sending tanks and Ayatulas cannon fodder.


----------



## Solomon2

Falcon29 said:


> You must have grown up as child during 80's and kept being fed that Iran/Hezbollah are threat to you. You are taking paranoia to another level, Iran and Hezbollah serve their own interests, they aren't to get you. Most of the bravado is for domestic purpose, and the 2006 war was for Hezbollah to secure permanent spot in Lebanon. So maybe you will cheer for them, but if they collapse in Syria and Lebanon I guarantee your nation will request foreign assistance even in calm state.


It's an old story, foreigners set out to kill Jews to contest for power between themselves, not because of anything the Jews actually did. The implication of Hazzy's statement, of course, isn't that Jews are being paranoid but that Hezbollah and Iran will set out to attack Jews _again_ when they feel the need for political capital.

Every day, there's more and more anti-Zionists do to be ashamed of, and that secret shame drives their Jew-hating madness even further, the distracted masses leaving the inciters at liberty to rob the store. The Syrians eventually realized what Assad was and demanded his ouster. Had the West fully supported the the pro-democracy demonstrators when Assad switched from police to bombs there would have been a chance to avoid a long civil war. But no, the French only provided enough encouragement to make things worse, Obama wants to "lead from behind". The Russians are incredulous that the West is so stupid, encouraging their neighbors, the nuclear weapon wannabe Iranian mullahs, to grow their power further. No wonder the Russians thought it necessary to intervene as a player on the scene, not just a supplier and spectator.


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured al-Snobrat, al-Mahruqat and al-Syriatel in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured al-Sabkia town in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New south Aleppo map:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falcon29 said:


> You must have grown up as child during 80's and kept being fed that Iran/Hezbollah are threat to you. You are taking paranoia to another level, Iran and Hezbollah serve their own interests, they aren't to get you. Most of the bravado is for domestic purpose, and the 2006 war was for Hezbollah to secure permanent spot in Lebanon. So maybe you will cheer for them, but if they collapse in Syria and Lebanon I guarantee your nation will request foreign assistance even in calm state.



Stupidity has no limit .

With such beliefs Sunnis will remain in the current mess for next century .

Hezbollah is Israel's most dangerous threat in region and has already lost too many people in both direct conflicts and indirect ones ( in Syria ) but sadly you ( as a former Sunni ) and majority of Sunnis are still stuck in hating Shias and blinding yourselves to the truth .

I mean seriously , After 4 whole years in Syria we have not seen the so called Sunni Muslims to shoot one single bullet towards Israel , from ISIS , Al Qaeda , FSA , etc despite having direct access to Golan from Daraa and Quneitra but unsurprisingly they have received intelligence and medical support from Zionists as well .

Heck even in that bloody summer was in Gaza , those Jihadists kept their mouths shot and continued waging Jihad against Rafidi , pagan Shias .


This mentality is the reason why Palestine is here right now and will bring darker days for you when your terrorist , corrupted leaders sell the last signs of honor to Saudi and Qatari dollars .



500 said:


> I am not worried. They wont collapse Putin will keep sending tanks and Ayatulas *cannon fodder*.



You speak as Zions have achieved anything against these so called cannon fodders !

You should be reminded 2006 and last Gaza war in which the same cannon fodders brought pain for the super fictional Golani .

No need to write about 2006 as that's devastating for a Zion .

In just a small neighborhood like Gaza Zions lost 60 soldiers despite having full equipments and full air support 24/7 without any air defence system on the ground .

fighting terrorists who have hundreds of Tow missiles and decades of guerrilla warfare experience is not a walk in the park and is costly for any force and you Zions are not in a position to judge or make fun of others doing that for sure due to the golden history you have .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> You speak as Zions have achieved anything against these so called cannon fodders !
> 
> You should be reminded 2006 and last Gaza war in which the same cannon fodders brought pain for the super fictional Golani .
> 
> No need to write about 2006 as that's devastating for a Zion .


Kokoko. Silent jan, our aim was simple: stop Hezbie provocations, and it was *fully achieved*. Since 2006 they dont dare to attack us. All Hezies can do now is sit in bunker shiver and claim victory. 



> In just a small neighborhood like Gaza Zions lost 60 soldiers despite having full equipments and full air support 24/7 without any air defence system on the ground .


60 soldiers we lost in all gaza operations in 50 days of fighting. What u call "small neighborhood" is larger than Jobar which Assad and Hezbollah cant take for over 3 years.


----------



## atatwolf

Another Hezbollah terrorist leader got served justice.This war exposes how incompetent the Iranian army is. It is not a good thing for Iran since Iran's enemies are seeing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> Another Hezbollah terrorist leader got served justice.This war exposes how incompetent the Iranian army is. It is not a good thing for Iran since Iran's enemies are seeing it.




Martyrdom is revered in Shia tradition. They all love to be like Hussein and Abbas, who were martyred at Karbala.

IS attacking Ahras. FSA runs at the first sight of IS. FSA are all IS wannabes.

Alliance captured al-Sabqiya north west of Abtin in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russian airstrikes in Syria 'redrawing battlefield lines', sending ISIS fleeing (VIDEO) — RT News


I like this drone for recon missions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> What's this gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance offensive in Jobar



looks more like Ak series could be ak 12 or ak74 the latest model ones

thanks for the video look like Syria forces got one supply variety o f weapons






*What it's like to live under ISIS? Syrian truck drivers reveal to RT *

look at the video so sad what are the terrorist doing in syria
and they the GCC NATO AND USA says assad is bad lol
i salute this syrian driver for the dangerous work they do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance air strikes have intensified over southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oproh

Die terrorists die! Thank you Russia for bombing them to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian Army May Become the Most Powerful in Middle East – UK Media*

*In case the legitimate Syrian army wins the civil war, it will very likely become the most experienced military force across the entire Middle East region, British media reported.*

Read more: Syrian Army May Become the Most Powerful in Middle East – UK Media

*Let the Peace Return: Another Syrian Village Liberated From Terrorists*

Read more: Let the Peace Return: Another Syrian Village Liberated From Terrorists
______________________________________________________________________

I SALUTE THE SAA AND THE ARMED FORCES FOR THE SACRIFICE AND EVERYTHING THEY LOST 
THEY STILL FOUGHT BATTLE HARDEN PROVED MILITARY 
THANKS TO RUSSIA HEZBOLLAH AND IRAN 

PEACE WILL COME OUT ONE DAY 

VAPORIZE THE TERRORIST MOTHER RUSSIA WHEN THERE IS A ROAR OF THE BEAR THEY KNOW ITIS THE RUSSIAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Kokoko. Silent jan, our aim was simple: stop Hezbie provocations, and it was *fully achieved*. Since 2006 they dont dare to attack us. All Hezies can do now is sit in bunker shiver and claim victory.
> 
> 
> 60 soldiers we lost in all gaza operations in 50 days of fighting. What u call "small neighborhood" is larger than Jobar which Assad and Hezbollah cant take for over 3 years.



Regarding first part , Zions aim was destruction of Hezbollah and it's arsenal but it not only failed but also ended in a disgrace for IDF .

Regarding the second part , Zions barely entered urban areas and most of their casualties were in the gardens and fields outside of the town otherwise it would have ended in a disaster .

Comparing Eastern Ghouta with Gaza is very stupid considering the area , manpower of Aloush forces and on the other hand the limits Syrian Army has while in Gaza Zions had no other fronts and focused on a district as tiny as Jobar .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Regarding first part , Zions aim was destruction of Hezbollah and it's arsenal but it not only failed but also ended in a disgrace for IDF .


No it was not. Its impossible to do. We fully control West Bank since 2002, but Hamas there is not destroyed nevertheless. It is only suppressed and we need to make regular incursions and arrests in order that it wont restore its capability itself.

Obviously we had no intention to occupy entire Lebanon. Thats why our objective was to deter Hezbollah from further attacks against Israel. And it was *fully achieved*.

Overall 2006 war is similar to 1973. Assad also claims super duper victory but does not dare to attack Israel since then.



> Regarding the second part , Zions barely entered urban areas and most of their casualties were in the gardens and fields outside of the town otherwise it would have ended in a disaster .
> 
> Comparing Eastern Ghouta with Gaza is very stupid considering the area , manpower of Aloush forces and on the other hand the limits Syrian Army has while in Gaza Zions had no other fronts and focused on a district as tiny as Jobar .


Israel entered urban areas quite deep and destroyed tunnels which entrances were 1.5-2 km inside Gaza.
Again, we did not have any intention to occupy entire Gaza. We are not dumb as Assadists.


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Obviously we had no intention to occupy entire Lebanon. Thats why our objective was to deter Hezbollah from further attacks against Israel. And it was *fully achieved*.
> .



Grapes are sour for you any way.

You objective was clear and declared many times by your leaders to destroy Hizbullah and it's capabilities. But none of this could have been achieved. 
Similar thinking made you to attack Hizbullah recently too, but Hizbullah proved that they have kept all their capabilities to kick your buts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Syrian Forces Poised to Retake Aleppo From Terrorists in 'Decisive Battle'*

*Syrian ambassador to Russia, Riyad Haddad, said there was “heavy fighting” ahead, as Syrian troops braced for a “decisive battle” to retake the country’s second largest city of Aleppo from jihadist terrorists.*

“Another major result [of the Russian airstrikes] is that many terrorists have laid down their arms and surrendered to the Syrian army, while many others retreated towards the Turkish border,” the Syrian envoy added.

Read more: Syrian Forces Poised to Retake Aleppo From Terrorists in 'Decisive Battle'

terrorist has already been screwed go go alliance of Syria forces and SAA 
death to the terrorist long live Syria and it s alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

bdslph said:


> *Syrian Army May Become the Most Powerful in Middle East – UK Media*
> 
> *In case the legitimate Syrian army wins the civil war, it will very likely become the most experienced military force across the entire Middle East region, British media reported.*
> 
> Read more: Syrian Army May Become the Most Powerful in Middle East – UK Media
> 
> *Let the Peace Return: Another Syrian Village Liberated From Terrorists*
> 
> Read more: Let the Peace Return: Another Syrian Village Liberated From Terrorists
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> I SALUTE THE SAA AND THE ARMED FORCES FOR THE SACRIFICE AND EVERYTHING THEY LOST
> THEY STILL FOUGHT BATTLE HARDEN PROVED MILITARY
> THANKS TO RUSSIA HEZBOLLAH AND IRAN
> 
> PEACE WILL COME OUT ONE DAY
> 
> VAPORIZE THE TERRORIST MOTHER RUSSIA WHEN THERE IS A ROAR OF THE BEAR THEY KNOW ITIS THE RUSSIAN











veg said:


> Grapes are sour for you any way.
> 
> You objective was clear and declared many times by your leaders to destroy Hizbullah and it's capabilities. But none of this could have been achieved.
> Similar thinking made you to attack Hizbullah recently too, but Hizbullah proved that they have kept all their capabilities to kick your buts.


U love to argue with nonsense u are inventing for urself.


----------



## Antaréss

*#RIH: Two Incompetent Tatbirists were Successfully Delivered to Hell*




*Names:* Hasan Ahmadi and Kameel Qurbani
*Nationality:* Iranians
*Affiliation:* IRGC
*Ranks:* 2nd lieutenant (Hasan) *|* 1st lieutenant (Kameel)

From the *8th Armored Division Al-Najaf Al-Ashraf*.
Go get your '_35th province_' in Hell.

*Source (Farsi):* A | B
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Another Moderate Tatbirist was Sent to the Depth of Hell*




*Name:* Mahdi Ali-Doust
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Affiliation:* IRGC

From the *17th Division* *Al-Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib* (as).

*Source (Farsi):* Badriyoon
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: An Iranian-Paid Refugee was Stomped in Syria*




*Name:* Ali Muhammad Hazara
*Nationality:* Afghan
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun

*Source (Farsi):* Hafez News
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The following are some previously posted idiots, I will only add sources :*





*Name:* Muslim Kheezab
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Affiliation:* IRGC
*Rank:* Colonel

He was the Commander of *Ya Zahra'* (as) *Battalion* of *Al-Imam Al-Husain* (as) *14th Division*.
Rot in Hell.

*Source (Farsi):* Defa Press
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




If you wonder about the incompetent *Nadir Hameedi*, he was injured with a pacifier in his mouth as you can see in the second pic but *later they admitted he got perished and put him in a body-bag*. It's just that his death was slower because he, unlike the others, has kissed *Sulaimani* in one of the previously posted pictures.

The revolution was started to take down a criminal president and *NOT* to liberate *Palestine* nor to fight *Da'ish* (which never existed back then). What about *Nadir* who got stomped by the *FSA* in *Al-Qunaitra* ? A part of the '_death to Israel_' thing.

*Source (Farsi):* Haraz News
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS:* There are some more dead imperialists but still without pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SiLent crY

Antaréss said:


> *#RIH: Two Incompetent Tatbirists were Successfully Delivered to Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Names:* Hasan Ahmadi and Kameel Qurbani
> *Nationality:* Iranians
> *Affiliation:* IRGC
> *Ranks:* 2nd lieutenant (Hasan) *|* 1st lieutenant (Kameel)
> 
> From the *8th Armored Division Al-Najaf Al-Ashraf*.
> Go get your '_35th province_' in Hell.
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* A | B
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#RIH: Another Moderate Tatbirist was Sent to the Depth of Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Mahdi Ali-Doust
> *Nationality:* Iranian
> *Affiliation:* IRGC
> 
> From the *17th Division* *Al-Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib* (as).
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Badriyoon
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *#RIH: An Iranian-Paid Refugee was Stomped in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Ali Muhammad Hazara
> *Nationality:* Afghan
> *Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Hafez News
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The following are some previously posted idiots, I will only add sources :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name:* Muslim Kheezab
> *Nationality:* Iranian
> *Affiliation:* IRGC
> *Rank:* Colonel
> 
> He was the Commander of *Ya Zahra'* (as) *Battalion* of *Al-Imam Al-Husain* (as) *14th Division*.
> Rot in Hell.
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Defa Press
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wonder about the incompetent *Nadir Hameedi*, he was injured with a pacifier in his mouth as you can see in the second pic but *later they admitted he got perished and put him in a body-bag*. It's just that his death was slower because he, unlike the others, has kissed *Sulaimani* in one of the previously posted pictures.
> 
> The revolution was started to take down a criminal president and *NOT* to liberate *Palestine* nor to fight *Da'ish* (which never existed back then). What about *Nadir* who got stomped by the *FSA* in *Al-Qunaitra* ? A part of the '_death to Israel_' thing.
> 
> *Source (Farsi):* Haraz News
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *PS:* There are some more dead imperialists but still without pictures.



I feel too much pain in your comments which is sad .

The truth is that , all of these martyrs went to Syria voluntarily and knew what their fate could be so posting their pictures here is not a good way to ease your pain considering hundreds and maybe more than 1000 terrorists who have been killed on the other side .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance bomber helicopter over southern Aleppo







Alliance offensive in northern Homs pocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Too bad for you, he is not killed, but injured. (link)


But the power of the Suleimani pic could not be undone.


----------



## 500

Another 35,000 Muslims ethnically cleansed by Ayatulas:

Middle East - UN says 35,000 displaced by Syrian regime's Aleppo offensive - France 24


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Suqayrat and Balas in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured the al-Manshea district in Daraa city.



500 said:


> Another 35,000 Muslims ethnically cleansed by Ayatulas:
> 
> Middle East - UN says 35,000 displaced by Syrian regime's Aleppo offensive - France 24




It is best for them to go to Israel where they increase Arab Israeli population

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

The SiLent crY said:


> I feel too much pain in your comments which is sad .
> 
> The truth is that , all of these martyrs went to Syria voluntarily and knew what their fate could be so posting their pictures here is not a good way to ease your pain considering hundreds and maybe more than 1000 terrorists who have been killed on the other side .



come on bro this people supports terrorism they themselves are and those who fight against terrorist are called terrorist period . so when one from our side become martyrs they will have to post and blabla disrespectful about it as they cannot take it anymore that they are loosing 
so it means we are kicking the *** of the terrorist well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance captured the al-Manshea district in Daraa city.


U posted that false news 1 week ago already. Stop spamming thread with Leith Fadel junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

500 said:


> U posted that false news 1 week ago already. Stop spamming thread with Leith Fadel junk.


What is current over all strength of Assad troops including allied militia? why despite so much support they find it harder to make significant advances against rebels and IS in Aleppo?


----------



## ultron

Alliance war planes kill insurgents. Insurgents don't have MANPADS.








CIS-TRANS said:


> What is current over all strength of Assad troops including allied militia? why despite so much support they find it harder to make significant advances against rebels and IS in Aleppo?




Overall is about 200,000 not including foreign ground forces. Insurgents often fight to the death and it can brutal house to house fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*Combat report: Russian jets strike 60 terrorist targets in Syria in 55 sorties *
Combat report: Russian jets strike 60 terrorist targets in Syria in 55 sorties — RT News

*** 60 Islamic State targets in Syria in the past 24 hours, destroying 19 command posts
_*** In the past 24 hours, as a result of the strikes two ammunition warehouses, a plant producing ammunition and explosives, 30 firing positions and a machinery collection have been destroyed
_
*Russian Jets Hit 60 ISIL and Nusra Front Targets in Syria*

* 55 sorties over the past 24 hours, hitting 60 ISIL and Nusra Front targets in Syria's *

Russian bombers destroyed
19 terrorist command centers, 
30 firing positions, 
9 fortified areas, 
2 ammunition depots, 
plant producing arms and explosives,
3 terrorist fighting vehicles 
6 off-road vehicles over the past 24 hours,


Read more: Russian Jets Hit 60 ISIL and Nusra Front Targets in Syria

________________________

aint that a sweet news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

*Three Russians killed in Syria: pro-government source*
BEIRUT | By Mariam Karouny

At least three Russians fighting alongside Syrian government forces were killed and several more wounded when a shell hit their position in the coastal province of Latakia, a senior pro-government military source said on Tuesday.

If confirmed, the deaths which occurred on Monday night would be the first known incident of Russians killed in Syria since Moscow began air strikes in support of President Bashar al-Assad on September 30.

Syrian officials could not be reached for comment. Russia's defense ministry did not respond to requests for comment.

Rami Abdulrahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors the conflict, told Reuters that his sources in the area had confirmed the deaths of Russians, but did not have a figure. He said he believed they were not regular Russian forces but volunteers.

The pro-government source, who is familiar with military events in Syria, said that at least 20 Russians were at the post in the Nabi Younis area when the shell struck.

"It's a 90 percent probability that the shell was fired by the militants," he told Reuters, referring to insurgent groups that the Syrian army, backed by Lebanon's Hezbollah and Iranian fighters, has been battling in the area.

The Kremlin has said there are no Russian troops in combat roles in Syria, though it has said there are trainers and advisors working alongside the Syrian military, and forces guarding Russia's bases in western Syria. The Kremlin has said it is not undertaking any steps to recruit and deploy volunteer fighters.

(Reporting by Mariam Karouny; Editing by Peter Graff)

Three Russians killed in Syria: pro-government source| Reuters



CIS-TRANS said:


> What is current over all strength of Assad troops including allied militia? why despite so much support they find it harder to make significant advances against rebels and IS in Aleppo?


No one knows for sure. Most estimates are 120-150 K. But problem is with quality. Very few of Assad forces are qualified for offensive operations. Thats why he cant go forward without Iraqis/Afghans and Hezies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Iraqi's don't seem qualified at all either, I watched footage of their offensive in Beijii or Ramadi, I am surprised nobody died from friendly fire. It doesn't seem like there is organization or any order, just civilians with guns firing in general directions.




In Iraq, crazy hezy spearhead offensive then regular army guard it. Same in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Iraqi's don't seem qualified at all either, I watched footage of their offensive in Beijii or Ramadi, I am surprised nobody died from friendly fire. It doesn't seem like there is organization or any order, just civilians with guns firing in general directions.


Yes, but at least they are motivated. No one cares if 200 Iraqis die to capture 1 cm.


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> They don't look that motivated to me, nobody seems motivated anymore, everyone is tiring of war. Besides the one 'Abu Izrael' guy who soles purpose is to motivate them, he is pretty funny and entertaining though.


lol Abu Azrael is awesome ! 

there is some Falcon left in you, not all 100% hazzy just yet


----------



## 500

Fresh "pinpoint" strikes by RuAF:
















I dont know why they are uploading that


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Lebanese Hezbollah is not in Iraq.




Kataib Hezbollah. Hezbollah is far more powerful in Iraq than in Lebanon. Iraq has more Shia than Syria has people.

Kata'ib Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

This month has broken the record of destroyed tanks and armored vehicles. That's what happens when losers help other losers.

By the way, 10 days are left of this month to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tal Sabin and now 7 km from Kweiris air base.









BLACKEAGLE said:


> This month has broken the record of destroyed tanks and armored vehicles. That's what happens when losers help other losers.
> 
> By the way, 10 days are left of this month to end.




So what if it takes 100 years? What are insurgents gonna do? They cannot mount an offensive when Alliance controls the sky. They cannot shot down a single Russian aircraft. They talk big just like Ukrainians, when in reality they don't even dare to shoot a single bullet at Russians or Iranians 

Alliance captured al Sufayrah in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Not even close.




Iraqi Hezbollah is way bigger than Lebanese Hebollah. Like 10 times bigger. Lebanese Hezbollah is 60,000. Iraqi Hezbollah is 600,000.







Alliance general Suleimani of Iran has a new plan. The way to Mosul will be from Aleppo.

Iran backs Assad in battle for Aleppo with proxies, ground troops - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> So what if it takes 100 years? What are insurgents gonna do?


In 100 years Alawis will be very lucky if any of them remain at all in ME.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> In 100 years Alawis will be very lucky if any of them remain at all in ME.




How so? Even Nazis were not able to kill off Jews. It is impossible to kill off a group these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Fresh "pinpoint" strikes by RuAF:




Ohh there far more accurate than you think 

Third Russian air strike on Syrian rebel group kills leader| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance now has 5 countries namely Russia, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon. Alliance now has more man power than insurgents in Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Zabadani after the last insurgents left as per agreement. Qalamoun campaign ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> Zabadani



I think by the summer, the cannibals and zombies will be defeated by the Alliance. Syria and Iraq will become stable and secured.

Much to the dislike of the supporters of cannibals and zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance Mi-24 assault helicopters. Terror of insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Ohh there far more accurate than you think
> 
> Third Russian air strike on Syrian rebel group kills leader| Reuters


And also kills 57 civilians.

Pro-regime page says 3 Ruskies killed, rebels claim 11, and Ukrainian intelligence say 26 bodies arrived in Sevastopol.

Regime lost 35 troops in their Southern Aleppo offensive, with plenty of tanks as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This month has broken the record of destroyed tanks and armored vehicles. That's what happens when losers help other losers.
> 
> By the way, 10 days are left of this month to end.


Like israel and saudi helping terrorists, indeed losers helping losers.


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> And also kills 57 civilians.
> 
> *Pro-regime page says 3 Ruskies killed, rebels claim 11, and Ukrainian intelligence say 26 bodies arrived in Sevastopol.*
> 
> Regime lost 35 troops in their Southern Aleppo offensive, with plenty of tanks as well.




Yeah reminds of the Russian fighter jet that was "blown up over Aleppo by Turkey"  

*"Ukrainian intelligence" *what an oxymoron

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> How so? Even Nazis were not able to kill off Jews. It is impossible to kill off a group these days.


Since middle of 1990-es nearly half million Serbs were cleansed from Croatia and Kosovo. That happened in Europe of 1990-es, baby. In Africa millions are cleansed and no one cares.



Project 4202 said:


> Ohh there far more accurate than you think
> 
> Third Russian air strike on Syrian rebel group kills leader| Reuters


If u drop bombs randomly eventually on rebel villages u will kill some rebels.


----------



## Antaréss

*#RIH: Two More Incompetent Tatbirists Have Perished*





*Names:* Majeed Sani'i and Mujtaba Karami
*Nationality:* Iranians
*Affiliation:* Basij (Majeed) | IRGC (Mujtaba)
*Ranks:* 1st lieutenant (Majeed)

*Majeed* is from the *154th Commando Battalion*, the *3rd Brigade Ansar Al-Husain* (as).
*Mujtaba* is from the *Al-Imam Ali* (as) *Security Battalion*.

*Russians* have given them the guts to show themselves. Now you know who are the rats.
*ع جهنم الحمرا*

*Source (Farsi):* Dana.ir
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: An Iranian-Paid Refugee was Successfully Sent to Hell*




*Name:* Muhammad Raheem Raheemi
*Nationality:* Afghan
*Affiliation:* Fatimiyoun

*Source (Farsi):* Neyzaar.ir
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Yeah sure it only has moderate tatbirists who hit their heads with a shovel to terrify us and call it '_resistance_'.

*Source:* Reuters
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just a quick answer to '_cannibalism_'. It is actually one incident and here is the culprit :

*#Rewind: Abu Saqqar Responds to the Tatbirist Supporters*
- *May*,* 2013* | *Homs Countryside*




*Summary :*
*Abu Saqqar* regrets what he did and says he is ready for punishment, but not unless *Bashar* and his thugs get their punishment.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The SiLent crY said:


> I feel...your comments which is...


None of them was dictated to you.


> The truth is that , all of these...


You call them '_martyrs_' for killing the locals. As far as I know, whoever dies defending their family, land, themselves or possessions are martyrs. Rebels are doing those things but none of those is applicable to the foreign tatbirists since they are coming to defend the *Lost Shrine*. And even if defending the shrine makes you a martyr, they're not doing it but actually using it as a pretext.


> posting their pictures here is...


To debunk the fairy-tales such as the lie told by that liar you see up there. If you don't like to see them, do not come to this thread. Nothing is better than seeing the countrymen stomping foreign occupiers while all the locals are being called '_terrorists_' but your *IRGC* are '_oppressed_' defenders of the *Lost Shrine*.


> considering hundreds and maybe more than 1000...


*SAA* + *Hizbullah* besieged *Al-Zabadani* and carpet bombed it, yet they could not kill few hundreds. Now you're telling us 1000s are being killed by your tatbirists and in open area ?
Which tatbirists are capable of doing this ? Those two moderate tabirists who ran over a mine while they were going to *Dar'a* to fight the *FSA* ? Or *Hamadani* who died by an accident as told by one of your compatriots ? They all could not run a lemonade stand and cannot be compared to the *SAA*.




The fruits of the '_resistance_'. Yet not a single meter was liberated in *Palestine*, how many legs do we have to sacrifice ?
Whoever wants to trick us will come through *Palestine*. The latest example was *Putin* .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Qarassi and Al-Huwayz in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

ultron said:


> Overall is about 200,000 not including foreign ground forces. Insurgents often fight to the death and it can brutal house to house fighting.





500 said:


> No one knows for sure. Most estimates are 120-150 K. But problem is with quality. Very few of Assad forces are qualified for offensive operations. Thats why he cant go forward without Iraqis/Afghans and Hezies.


Iraqis, Afghans have experienced long lasting conflicts, afghan militia including Shi'ites have fought against soviet army , then afghan civil war was a real difficult chapter on other side rebels don't seems to be as experienced and also lacks air defense material.
Idlib and Aleppo is capable to resist much stronger then Daraa, why not SAA first focusing on daraa to experience some symbolic victories instead of pressing against much harder fronts, and taking on IS and rebels on sametime don't seems a sane approach, they might lose many of their troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

CIS-TRANS said:


> Iraqis, Afghans have experienced long lasting conflicts, afghan militia including Shi'ites have fought against soviet army , then afghan civil war was a real difficult chapter on other side rebels don't seems to be as experienced and also lacks air defense material.
> Idlib and Aleppo is capable to resist much stronger then Daraa, why not SAA first focusing on daraa to experience some symbolic victories instead of pressing against much harder fronts, and taking on IS and rebels on sametime don't seems a sane approach, they might lose many of their troops.




Aleppo is a city. A city is small. Alliance already controls half of Aleppo city and a big offensive there could easily break insurgent front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

CIS-TRANS said:


> Iraqis, Afghans have experienced long lasting conflicts, afghan militia including Shi'ites have fought against soviet army , then afghan civil war was a real difficult chapter on other side rebels don't seems to be as experienced and also lacks air defense material.
> Idlib and Aleppo is capable to resist much stronger then Daraa, why not SAA first focusing on daraa to experience some symbolic victories instead of pressing against much harder fronts, and taking on IS and rebels on sametime don't seems a sane approach, they might lose many of their troops.


Daraa is not an easy target at all. Its mountainous and populated by very militant anti Assad bedouins (thats why it was first to revolt). Plus Russian air force does not act in Daraa, apparently according to agreement with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

CIS-TRANS said:


> Iraqis, Afghans have experienced long lasting conflicts, afghan militia including Shi'ites have fought against soviet army , then afghan civil war was a real difficult chapter on other side rebels don't seems to be as experienced and also lacks air defense material.
> Idlib and Aleppo is capable to resist much stronger then Daraa, why not SAA first focusing on daraa to experience some symbolic victories instead of pressing against much harder fronts, and taking on IS and rebels on sametime don't seems a sane approach, they might lose many of their troops.



This dirtiest and most dangerous enemy is DIRECTLY US/Saudia backed terrorists. Only through them US is able to spread the bloodshed and provide weapons not only to them, but also to the ISIS.

.... the root cause ....

Kill these US/Saudia Directly supported terrorists, and ISIS is going to die itself while ISIS is not producing any weapons itself, but their weapons supply come through Turkey.

The very first aim is to close the borders through Turkey.

Secondly, US and others already know that after the arrival of Russia, they could not continue their dirty game and sooner or later they have to initiate a dialogue. 

US/Saudia will try their best to create a Terrorist Jihadi State in the provinces in North of Syria. But such demands could only be made when Capital Cities of these provinces are in the hands of Jihadi Terrorists.

If Syria/Russia take Aleppo, then for sure there will be no division of Syria and no jihadi state could come into existence without Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Warplanes Destroy 83 ISIL Targets in Syria*

*The targets destroyed by the Russian air force include an ISIL command center, a militant assembly point, a number of warehouses and vehicles.*

A large field camp of the al-Qaeda-affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra group detected near Khan-Sheikoun in El Ghab valley was destroyed by Su-25 attack aircraft. It included militants' housing, warehouses, and vehicles, Konashenkov said.

Read more: Russian Warplanes Destroy 83 ISIL Targets in Syria

more details will follow soon
___________________________________________________________________________________________






*Why hello there! Suspected US drone spotted by Russian pilot in Syria *


*



*
*Rhetoric Shift: Washington position on Syrian govt future changing 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Daraa is not an easy target at all. Its mountainous and populated by very militant anti Assad bedouins (thats why it was first to revolt). Plus Russian air force does not act in Daraa, apparently according to agreement with Israel.




Daraa province does not border Golan. Alliance Russian air force can bomb there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Daraa province does not border Golan. Alliance Russian air force can bomb there.







0:50 - "our planes are not acting in southern areas of Syria".

So far not a single Russian attack was recorded in Daraa.


----------



## bdslph

*updated Russian Warplanes Destroy 83 ISIL Targets in Syria*
*The targets destroyed by the Russian air force include an ISIL command center, a militant rendezvous point, a number of warehouses and vehicles.*
A large field camp of the al-Qaeda-affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra group detected near Khan-Sheikoun in El Ghab valley was destroyed by Su-25 attack aircraft. It included militants' housing, warehouses, and vehicles

Read more: Russian Warplanes Destroy 83 ISIL Targets in Syria

*ISIS negotiating with Al-Nusra Front to join forces against Syrian Army – Russian military *

The Russian Defense Ministry said on Wednesday its intelligence had overheard Islamic State commanders talking to Al-Nusra Front about uniting forces against the Syrian Army.

ISIS negotiating with Al-Nusra Front to join forces against Syrian Army – Russian military — RT News
_____________________________________

terrorist are getting screwed now they are joining hands together like brother in arms terrorist in arms






*Media speculation rife over Russia’s operation in Syria *

funny western media






*Syria: Russian airstrikes hit suspected militant commander meeting in Idlib *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Davutoğlu wishes al-Assad would have stayed in Moscow

Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu said a peaceful transition could have started in Syria if al-Assad had “stayed in Moscow,” where he flew on Oct. 20 evening to personally thank Russian President Putin for his military support. 

“What can I say? If only he would stay longer in Moscow, so the Syrian people could be at ease, or if only he could stay there permanently so that a real transition period could begin,” he said.

Putin briefed Erdoğan on Assad’s visit to Moscow: Kremlin - DIPLOMACY


---------------------
I agree!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Plus Russian air force does not act in Daraa, apparently according to agreement with Israel.


There is no such agreement with terrorists state like Israel.

SAA soldiers on Salma front. Equipped with the best helmets and vests in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

Ahmed Jo said:


> Davutoğlu wishes al-Assad would have stayed in Moscow
> 
> Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu said a peaceful transition could have started in Syria if al-Assad had “stayed in Moscow,” where he flew on Oct. 20 evening to personally thank Russian President Putin for his military support.
> 
> “What can I say? If only he would stay longer in Moscow, so the Syrian people could be at ease, or if only he could stay there permanently so that a real transition period could begin,” he said.
> 
> Putin briefed Erdoğan on Assad’s visit to Moscow: Kremlin - DIPLOMACY
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> I agree!



Only if these Turkish Ruling Party learns to stay in Turkey and don't poke their nose in the neighbours affairs and don't supply weapons to the jihadist terrorists including ISIS, then there would have no problem in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Barmaley said:


> There is no such agreement with terrorists state like Israel.
> 
> SAA soldiers on Salma front. Equipped with the best helmets and vests in the world.



look like Russia are training and equipping them well better protected then before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

veg said:


> Only if these Turkish Ruling Party learns to stay in Turkey and don't poke their nose in the neighbours affairs and don't supply weapons to the jihadist terrorists including ISIS, then there would have no problem in Syria.


The Syrian war effects everyone in the region which makes it everyone's affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

veg said:


> Only if these Turkish Ruling Party learns to stay in Turkey and don't poke their nose in the neighbours affairs and don't supply weapons to the jihadist terrorists including ISIS, then there would have no problem in Syria.



look they poke too much they end up having terrorist attack in there own country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

bdslph said:


> look they poke too much they end up having terrorist attack in there own country


Well my friend u need to do more research on Turkish affairs and the pkk problem. And somewhere while doing just that u will realize that bashar and his fatger had played a big role in rise of pkk and their anti Turkish activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Aslan said:


> Well my friend u need to do more research on Turkish affairs and the pkk problem. And somewhere while doing just that u will realize that bashar and his fatger had played a big role in rise of pkk and their anti Turkish activities.



I don't think it is correct while before the so called arab spring in Syria, the relations between Erdogan and Assad were excellent and they were hugging each other and inviting each other for holidays in their respective countries. 

Secondly, is Erdogan taking the revenge by killing thousands of Syrians now by providing weapons to the mental jihadists?... If so, then Erdogan is stupid including all those who are supporting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance NDF ground grunts on the Salma front got Russian body armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance member Russia renews air campaign by another 4 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> @500
> 
> Russia says Islamic State talking to Al-Nusra about uniting against Syrian army - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Part of me says this is PR move to frame conflict as lesser than two evils, the other part says maybe it it something being considered since it doesn't matter anymore. What do you think?


Russian propaganda is something out of this world. They daily destroy hundreds of ISIS headquarters, even in places where never was any ISIS, make 70 km offensives and so on.

Today they claim that thanks to their support Assad captured Khalidia neighborhood in Homs and Talbisa town.


----------



## ultron

Alliance war planes attack insurgent ground targets in support of Alliance ground grunts.






Alliance Mi-24 attack / transport helicopters. Terror of insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

*Russian Sukhoi “intercepting” US Reaper drone over Syria *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

There is very little opposition from Sunnis around the world to what Russia is doing.

You can tell the Muslims are becoming weary/tired of the last few decades of waging war. The west & others have stood strong and pushed back against Islamism.

Now the 'palestinians' have settled for stabbing the elderly, rabbis and kids on bikes, whilst the bravado from ISIS has notably cooled since Russia's involvement. We're witnessing the last few twitches of Islamism as it slowly dies out and goes dormant again....until next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

veg said:


> I don't think it is correct while before the so called arab spring in Syria, the relations between Erdogan and Assad were excellent and they were hugging each other and inviting each other for holidays in their respective countries.
> 
> Secondly, is Erdogan taking the revenge by killing thousands of Syrians now by providing weapons to the mental jihadists?... If so, then Erdogan is stupid including all those who are supporting him.


Yes the relations were fine before revolution but what I have stated is a fact too. A little googling does go a long way. 
Secondly Erdogan didn't kill all those people. He didn't get into assads head and tell him to drop bombs on civilians. 
And calling names to anyone don't make fictions facts


----------



## ultron

GBU-28 said:


> There is very little opposition from Sunnis around the world to what Russia is doing.
> 
> You can tell the Muslims are becoming weary/tired of the last few decades of waging war. The west & others have stood strong and pushed back against Islamism.
> 
> Now the 'palestinians' have settled for stabbing the elderly, rabbis and kids on bikes, whilst the bravado from ISIS has notably cooled since Russia's involvement. We're witnessing the last few twitches of Islamism as it slowly dies out and goes dormant again....until next time.




Sunnis are in general pro Assad. Only some Wahabis are causing trouble. Assad's wife is Sunni from Homs.

Alliance entered Sheikh Ahmad and now 4 km from Kuweiris air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Kadar to the south of Abtin in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Qasr Al-Waroud in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> I know they exaggerate and mislead people on their intentions.


Simply total nonsense. 



> Maybe that will happen considering rebels were abandoned by Arab world and today Russia met with Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Assad, Kurds and also had meeting/discussion with US which is being relayed to White House currently. So it seems like they are now flipping positions completely and may form single coalition against rebels in Syria. They are not far from it.


Rebels are not abandoned. They get nice quantity of TOWs. Loy offensive staled at all fronts. Now they need to hire new pack of cannon powder.


----------



## Blue Marlin

500 said:


> Simply total nonsense.
> 
> 
> Rebels are not abandoned. They get nice quantity of TOWs. Loy offensive staled at all fronts. Now they need to hire new pack of cannon powder.


you sound as if you support these rebels?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> I know they exaggerate and mislead people on their intentions. But obviously most people who keep up with politics already knew and expected what would happen since Russia wants to halt offensive against pro-government forces. But I wouldn't be surprised if some rebel groups form joint op rooms or rethink their priorities. With exception of ISIS, many already have. And it is in ISIS's interest and all other groups to form into one group or at least one command. Maybe that will happen considering rebels were abandoned by Arab world and today Russia met with Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Assad, Kurds and also had meeting/discussion with US which is being relayed to White House currently. So it seems like they are now flipping positions completely and may form single coalition against rebels in Syria. They are not far from it.


it's at least 10th time that These two terrorist groups allied with each other and then broke their alliance and started to attack each others.


----------



## Tsilihin

ultron said:


> Sunnis are in general pro Assad. Only some Wahabis are causing trouble. Assad's wife is Sunni from Homs.
> 
> Alliance entered Sheikh Ahmad and now 4 km from Kuweiris air base.




War is not a religious sunni vs shia, this war is between enemy of Syria and and Syrian people and state.
War had the intention to vanish all what reminds that syria was one modern state in the Middle East .
For that reason some try to destroy all antiquities,churches,industry ....but that scenario is finished with collapse of strategy,wasted money , time and only one positive thing in all this is creation new generation of Syrian fighters who will be capable to defend the own state.


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> War is not a religious sunni vs shia, this war is between enemy of Syria and and Syrian people and state.
> War had the intention to vanish all what reminds that syria was one modern state in the Middle East .
> For that reason some try to destroy all antiquities,churches,industry ....but that scenario is finished with collapse of strategy,wasted money , time and only one positive thing in all this is creation new generation of Syrian fighters who will be capable to defend the own state.


It was simply a civil rebellion against corrupt dictator. Assad decided to turn in into a religious war, coz only with help of Shia axis he could survive.






Russian official called out after image of ‘terrorist’ turns out to be from ‘Harold & Kumar’ - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Yeah reminds of the Russian fighter jet that was "blown up over Aleppo by Turkey"
> 
> *"Ukrainian intelligence" *what an oxymoron


Ukraine was able to hold of you Russian monkeys despite having one of the least prepared and trained armies in Europe. Oh also did I mentioned how you Ruskies went against a territorial integrity guarantee to Ukraine?

Anyways, back to Syria:
TOW attack on gathering of troops:




At least 3 dead, any inside are also dead.

Russian airstrike hits near civil defence HQ:





TOW strike on T-55 in Ghab Plain:









Rebels in Homs destroyed 4 Tanks and damaged 3, Destroyed 3 BMPs, 2 Bulldozers, 2 Shilkas, 3 Heavy Machine Guns (23mm is considered HMG in Arab world, no word for autocannon), killing of 100 troops, destruction of a Konkurs guiding unit, an SPG-9, and a military checkpoint.
All this happened while Assad had Russian air cover.



Falcon29 said:


> @500
> 
> Russia says Islamic State talking to Al-Nusra about uniting against Syrian army - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Part of me says this is PR move to frame conflict as lesser than two evils, the other part says maybe it it something being considered since it doesn't matter anymore. What do you think?


100% not true. ISIS considers JN as Sahawat, and suddenly they're going to ally with them? Vice Versa JN thinks that ISIS are Khawarij. Not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ukraine was able to hold of you Russian monkeys despite having one of the least prepared and trained armies in Europe. Oh also did I mentioned how you Ruskies went against a territorial integrity guarantee to Ukraine?


Do you realize that there is no war between Ukraine and Russia? A war means total defeat for Ukraine and Russia annexing the whole country like it did with Crimea without shooting a single bullet. Russia is funding and arming the local militias in Ukraine and even that proved to be more than enough to destabilize the government in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Can anyone confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> It was simply a civil rebellion against corrupt dictator. Assad decided to turn in into a religious war, coz only with help of Shia axis he could survive.



Rubbish. 
It was Saudia and allies who were constantly supplying weapons to the jihadists according to their plan of Arab Spring. Without their weapons supply, jihadists would have been crushed long time ago. 
Dont tell me that Zionist and CIA never conspire.



Falcon29 said:


> @500
> 
> Russia says Islamic State talking to Al-Nusra about uniting against Syrian army - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Part of me says this is PR move to frame conflict as lesser than two evils, the other part says maybe it it something being considered since it doesn't matter anymore. What do you think?





500 said:


> Russian propaganda is something out of this world. They daily destroy hundreds of ISIS headquarters, even in places where never was any ISIS, make 70 km offensives and so on.
> 
> Today they claim that thanks to their support Assad captured Khalidia neighborhood in Homs and Talbisa town.





Falcon29 said:


> I know they exaggerate and mislead people on their intentions. But obviously most people who keep up with politics already knew and expected what would happen since Russia wants to halt offensive against pro-government forces. But I wouldn't be surprised if some rebel groups form joint op rooms or rethink their priorities. With exception of ISIS, many already have. And it is in ISIS's interest and all other groups to form into one group or at least one command. Maybe that will happen considering rebels were abandoned by Arab world and today Russia met with Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Assad, Kurds and also had meeting/discussion with US which is being relayed to White House currently. So it seems like they are now flipping positions completely and may form single coalition against rebels in Syria. They are not far from it.





500 said:


> Simply total nonsense.
> 
> 
> Rebels are not abandoned. They get nice quantity of TOWs. Loy offensive staled at all fronts. Now they need to hire new pack of cannon powder.





500 said:


> It was simply a civil rebellion against corrupt dictator. Assad decided to turn in into a religious war, coz only with help of Shia axis he could survive.



I thought that it is only Saudia/Qatar/Jordan governments who are stupid enough to consider US and Israel their friends. ... but here I see a Palestinian writing so to a Zionist Israeli if he is a real friend and helper to him. What a love affair between Salafi Jihadi supporter and a Zionist Israeli. Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

veg said:


> I thought that it is only Saudia/Qatar/Jordan governments who are stupid enough to consider US and Israel their friends. ... but here I see a Palestinian writing so to a Zionist Israeli if he is a real friend and helper to him. What a love affair between Salafi Jihadi supporter and a Zionist Israeli. Wow



Amazing, isn't it? Their deep love for each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground grunt armed with Kord heavy machine gun












Alliance captured Al-Halabiyah and Tayr al-Warid in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> *Ukraine was able to hold of you Russian monkeys despite having one of the least prepared and trained armies in Europe. *Oh also did I mentioned how you Ruskies went against a territorial integrity guarantee to Ukraine?




haha are you retarded or delusional ?  by hold you mean losing 15 % of their country to us permanently , by hold you mean them losing every major battle against us?

Battle of Ilovaisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Battle of Novoazovsk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Battle of Debaltseve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 


We did all this by using 10,000 troops with out any* Air power*, a small portion of which your brothers are tasting right now. 

We can make Ukraine cease to exist as state within* two weeks* if we want, and *unlike your delusional *** they know this fact which is why they don't dare make a move against Crimea or East Ukriane. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Qatar Threatens Military Intervention in Syria*
*Qatar who has been a major sponsor of jihadist groups fighting in Syria for years, now is actively considering a direct military intervention in the country, according to its officials.*

Read more: Qatar Threatens Military Intervention in Syria

good morning guys i was having coffee and found something really funny read the article 
as far i know Syria people and it s government or military never invaded Qatar or threaten Qatar 
looks like qatar wants to open a new front really dude you cannot take care of Yemen a ordinary place
i think they think they are like USA



Blue Marlin said:


> you sound as if you support these rebels?



there is no rebels they are all terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Do you realize that there is no war between Ukraine and Russia? A war means total defeat for Ukraine and Russia annexing the whole country like it did with Crimea without shooting a single bullet. Russia is funding and arming the local militias in Ukraine and even that proved to be more than enough to destabilize the government in Ukraine.


The average braindead Iranian....
Russia is directly involved in the war, Russian ground troops helping the terrorists are fighting Ukrainian ground troops.


Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 266228
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


Confirmed.
Ahrar al Sham is getting big, and as they get bigger, getting more open to more ideas for a post-Assad Syria.



Project 4202 said:


> haha are you retarded or delusional ?  by hold you mean losing 15 % of their country to us permanently , by hold you mean them losing every major battle against us?
> 
> Battle of Ilovaisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Battle of Novoazovsk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Battle of Debaltseve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> We did all this by using 10,000 troops with out any* Air power*, a small portion of which your brothers are tasting right now.
> 
> We can make Ukraine cease to exist as state within* two weeks* if we want, and *unlike your delusional *** they know this fact which is why they don't dare make a move against Crimea or East Ukriane. *


The big bad bear wasn't able to advance a few dozen kilometers away from the Oblast capitals Donetsk and Ukraine. Any other competent army with resources equal to Russian resources available would have been able to roll through Ukraine with half the troops and no air power.
Because Ukrainian Army was UNTRAINED and UNDER EQUIPPED. They relied on Russia & USA for protection. Too bad for Ukraine Russia violated it's agreement, just like Hitler. Hm...

Damascus 1960, pre-dictatorship era, during coup-every-2-years era. It looks like Syria in 2010. Assads sure "modernized" it very well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> *The big bad bear wasn't able to advance a few dozen kilometers away from the Oblast capitals Donetsk and Ukraine. Any other competent army with resources equal to Russian resources available would have been able to roll through Ukraine with half the troops and no air power.*
> Because Ukrainian Army was UNTRAINED and UNDER EQUIPPED. They relied on Russia & USA for protection. Too bad for Ukraine Russia violated it's agreement, just like Hitler. Hm...




Our goal was to create a frozen conflict to* keep Ukraine out NATO*, just like we in Georgia, Azerbaijan AND Moldova, Mission accomplished no further need to occupy more worthless Ukraine land , like I said before if we ever used our full military power on Ukraine *they would cease to exist as nation, they know this which why they never fired so much as a bullet towards Crimea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Project 4202 said:


> Our goal was to create a frozen conflict to* keep Ukraine out NATO*, just like we in Georgia, Azerbaijan AND Moldova, Mission accomplished no further need to occupy more worthless Ukraine land , like I said before if we ever used our full military power on Ukraine *they would cease to exist as nation, they know this which why they never fired so much as a bullet towards Crimea.*


That wahabi suicide bomber thinks Russia is fighting directly against Ukraine like in a war. The wahabi suicide bomber doesnt know that Russia prefers a destabilized Nato puppet more than taking it over immediately 

No wonder that these wahabis struggle after 5 years in Syria.. Shit for brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oproh

Nice, terrorists are dying left and right, well done Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

bdslph said:


> *Qatar Threatens Military Intervention in Syria*
> *Qatar who has been a major sponsor of jihadist groups fighting in Syria for years, now is actively considering a direct military intervention in the country, according to its officials.*
> 
> Read more: Qatar Threatens Military Intervention in Syria
> 
> good morning guys i was having coffee and found something really funny read the article
> as far i know Syria people and it s government or military never invaded Qatar or threaten Qatar
> looks like qatar wants to open a new front really dude you cannot take care of Yemen a ordinary place
> i think they think they are like USA
> 
> 
> 
> there is no rebels they are all terrorists


@500 calls them rebels. i want to hear it from him, not you.


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Rubbish.
> It was Saudia and allies who were constantly supplying weapons to the jihadists according to their plan of Arab Spring. Without their weapons supply, jihadists would have been crushed long time ago.
> Dont tell me that Zionist and CIA never conspire.


First ATGM were supplied to Syrian rebels only in the summer of 2013, AFTER Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias intervention.



Blue Marlin said:


> @500 calls them rebels. i want to hear it from him, not you.


Of course they are rebels. 

*rebel*
_adjective_ reb·el \ˈre-bəl\
*Definition of REBEL*
1
_a_ *:* opposing or taking arms against a government or ruler

Rebel | Definition of rebel by Merriam-Webster

Now if u think that Sunni countries will stay idle while Iranian militias are ethnically cleansing Aleppo and Hama then u are very naive, my friend.


----------



## bdslph

500 said:


> First ATGM were supplied to Syrian rebels only in the summer of 2013, AFTER Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias intervention.
> 
> 
> Of course they are rebels.
> 
> *rebel*
> _adjective_ reb·el \ˈre-bəl\
> *Definition of REBEL*
> 1
> _a_ *:* opposing or taking arms against a government or ruler
> 
> Rebel | Definition of rebel by Merriam-Webster
> 
> Now if u think that Sunni countries will stay idle while Iranian militias are ethnically cleansing Aleppo and Hama then u are very naive, my friend.





Blue Marlin said:


> @500 calls them rebels. i want to hear it from him, not you.



they are not rebels they are terrorist rebels will not do what we have seen in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

bdslph said:


> they are not rebels they are terrorist rebels will not do what we have seen in syria


Did u miss out on the crimes committed against people by assads soldiers. 

Have we forgotten how loads of women were raped in the grand mosque of Aleppo. I guess those were not terrorist acts but the actions of the saviors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> how loads of women were raped in the grand mosque of Aleppo



How about you provide a source for this ground breaking discovery?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Balas and Kafr Abid in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance offensive in Jobar.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> How about you provide a source for this ground breaking discovery?


Really 
U need a source.
Google.Com
Help ur self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

IR1907 said:


> Do you realize that there is no war between Ukraine and Russia? A war means total defeat for Ukraine and Russia annexing the whole country like it did with Crimea without shooting a single bullet. Russia is funding and arming the local militias in Ukraine and even that proved to be more than enough to destabilize the government in Ukraine.


And do you think NATO would just sit by and watch?


----------



## mkb95

*Defencyclopedia* article
Special Report : Analysis of Russia’s Airstrikes In Syria | Defencyclopedia


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Really
> U need a source.
> Google.Com
> Help ur self.


Such a strong answer.
I Googled, nothing showed up. When you claim something that sounds like BS, you better provide a source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Ayobiyah in southern Aleppo province.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> Confirmed.
> Ahrar al Sham is getting big, and as they get bigger, getting more open to more ideas for a post-Assad Syria.


I have a feeling that post-Assad Syria will be Islamist in nature, not that that's necessarily a bad thing. But, at least at first, the laws will tend to be conservative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Such a strong answer.
> I Googled, nothing showed up. When you claim something that sounds like BS, you better provide a source.


Well u claim a whole lot of thjngs day in day out that epics any bs anyone else could claim. So please let's not play a saint here. U have been following thsee crisis for as long as I have and u know there have been murders and rapes and many more atrocities committed by assads forces. So please the cow dung that u are trying to pass out for candy save it for the gullible ones who can't tell the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Dayr Salibah and Rasm ash-Shaykh in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured the Al-Majbal area in Harasta.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Well u claim a whole lot of thjngs day in day out that epics any bs anyone else could claim. So please let's not play a saint here. U have been following thsee crisis for as long as I have and u know there have been murders and rapes and many more atrocities committed by assads forces. So please the cow dung that u are trying to pass out for candy save it for the gullible ones who can't tell the difference.



Why are you twisting things? I just asked for a simple thing, a proof for what you claimed and it's already clear it was a BS claim. I never claimed either side has not killed civilians, no need to change the topic. Sometimes admitting that something you said is wrong makes much more sense and saves more face than insisting on it. I also make mistakes and am not ashamed to admit it when I do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

ultron said:


> Alliance captured Dayr Salibah and Rasm ash-Shaykh in southern Aleppo province.
> 
> Alliance captured the Al-Majbal area in Harasta.


When will battle of Allepo really start



Ahmed Jo said:


> And do you think NATO would just sit by and watch?


Russia annexed "Ukrainian" land and NATO just watched.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZerTes

IR1907 said:


> ...
> Russia annexed "Ukrainian" land and NATO just watched.....


----------



## Barmaley

TOS-1A in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Fresh "pinpoint" strikes by RuAF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why they are uploading that



Fresh "pinpoint" attack from USAF






Those dumbas*es from Pentagon havnt even realised that they hit a different building. They should consult our village idiot number 500 before uploading a video


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Ketf Al-Ghadr west of Jubb Al-Ahmar in Latakia province.

Alliance captured Dawakanah in eastern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Ghayghan (also known as Tal Maflass) and Al-Ayoubi in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters. Terror of insurgent ground forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Aslan said:


> Really
> U need a source.
> Google.Com
> Help ur self.


you say something. you are the one to provide the source. 
so we are waiting for your source.


----------



## ultron

Alliance TOS-1A and BM-21 artillery pounding insurgent positions in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Combat report: Russian Air Force carries out 53 sorties, strikes 72 terrorist targets in Syria — RT News


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

There is Sth. huge being cooked for Syria these days. Sth. unexpected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

Terrorists should use a Coppertone spf 2000 ,UV protection cream against TOS-1A.


----------



## Barmaley

Russia's military carried out an air strike on a bridge over the Euphrates river in Syria which was being used by Islamic State militants to bring supplies from Iraq into Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

zzzz said:


> Fresh "pinpoint" attack from USAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those dumbas*es from Pentagon havnt even realised that they hit a different building. They should consult our village idiot number 500 before uploading a video



what? they dropped multiple JDAMs , the target is the whole area not just 1 building


----------



## ultron

Alliance crazy hezy making an impact in southern Aleppo province







Alliance crazy hezy offensive in southern Aleppo province






Alliance captured Tal Kataf Al-Ghaddar overlooking Salma in Latakia province.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> ‫لواء السلطان مراد تدميرالدبابةالرابعة الهدف السابع لقوات النظام في قريةعبطين بريف الجنوبي بصاروخ تاو‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> In the middle of Shia Coalition offensive rebels set 2 TOW launches in *open desert, side by side, daytime, no clouds* and fire 7 missiles one after another *without changing positions*. Crowd around cheers.
> 
> Tha'ts all u needed to know about super professional Russian air support.


Superaweseome Russian air support #2:






Jayish al-Islam shows column of its tanks in open desert, no clouds:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance spokesman says heavy losses dealt on insurgents.






Alliance air power pounds insurgent ground targets.






Alliance shell killed some people in a town in Idlib province. Not graphic.








500 said:


> Superaweseome Russian air support #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayish al-Islam shows column of its tanks in open desert, no clouds:




Tank columns are most vulnerable to artillery. Once spotted by recon drones, a tank column can be easily destroyed by artillery fire. In Donbas, tanks columns were not even able to move without coming under artillery fire.

Woohoo! More Alliance Shia ground grunts arrived from Iraq. Ali! Ali! Ali! Hashemite power!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Lebanese forces fighting against US-backed terrorists in South Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There is Sth. huge being cooked for Syria these days. Sth. unexpected.


Honestly, if you know about it, then it can't be 'unexpected' anymore. Now could you explain more about this 'unexpected' thing that is going to happen? You seem to know everything about it.


----------



## ultron

Alliance defenders in Deir es Zor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

ultron said:


> Alliance defenders in Kweiris air base holding strong after years of siege by insurgents.


Bro this is deir ezor air base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Honestly, if you know about it, then it can't be 'unexpected' anymore. Now could you explain more about this 'unexpected' thing that is going to happen? You seem to know everything about it.


in 2012 he said the regime will fall and the battles reached the heart of demascus now we have 70 days left and we going to enter 2016 yet the regime didn't fall just to months and couple of days and 2015 will end yet nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

ultron said:


> Alliance crazy hezy making an impact in southern Aleppo province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance crazy hezy offensive in southern Aleppo province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance captured Tal Kataf Al-Ghaddar overlooking Salma in Latakia province.



Be careful when commenting about Hezbollah .

Thanks


----------



## UniverseWatcher

*Israeli General Captured in Iraq Confesses to Israel-Isis Coalition * 22/10/2015*

USA Parliament (Intr) Foreign Minister* and European 
Department for Security and Information Secretary General Ambassador Dr 
Haissam Bou Said exclusively confirms to VT that the Israeli Brigadier 
Yussi Elon Shahak captured by the Iraqi popular army confessed during 
the investigation that,
“There is a strong cooperation 
between MOSSAD and ISIS top military commanders,” asserting that “there
are Israeli advisors helping the Organization on laying out strategic 
and military plans, and guiding them in the battlefield.”
The terrorist organization also has military consultants from Saudi 
Arabia, Qatar, United Arab Emirates and Jordan. Saudi Arabia has so far 
provided ISIS with 30,000 vehicles, while Jordan rendered 4500 vehicles.
Qatar and United Arab Emirates delivered funds for covering ISIS 
overall expenditure.
The planes belonging to the aforesaid countries are still landing in 
the Mosel airport, carrying military aid and fighters, especially via 
the Jordanian borders.
The Parliament and the DESI also 
confirm the Death of ISIS leader Abu Baker al Baghdadi, who received two
bullets: one in the head and the other in the shoulder in a fire 
exchange. Two of his top aides were killed as well. It is believed that
the CIA and MOSSAD are behind his death as he becomes a wasted 
commodity.
Furthermore, Eight ISIS top 
commanders were killed in “Haith” in an Iraqi airstrike after two weeks 
of surveillance by the Iraqi military service.
*The report concluded* that ISIS terrorist group 
recently arrested in Moscow came from Syria and Iraq through Ukraine. 
The perpetrators were planning to carry out subversive operations in 
railways and bus stations. The bombers are from Chechen, Caucasus, 
Iraqi, Syrian and Saudi nationalities.
Ukraine became the hotbed of embracing terrorist activities in 
complicity with Putin’s arch enemies who want to break up Russia and 
then absorb it in revenge of his military intervention in Syria.


Breaking Story: Israeli General Captured in Iraq Confesses to Israel-Isis Coalition | Veterans Today



EXCLUSIVE: Israeli Colonel Leading ISIL Terrorists Arrested in Iraq

Farsnews



Iraqi security and popular forces held captive an Israeli colonel from Golani Brigade along with a number of ISIL terrorists.
"The
security and popular forces have held captive an Israeli colonel," a 
commander of Iraq's popular mobilization forces said on Thursday.


"The Zionist officer is ranked colonel and had participated in the Takfiri ISIL group's terrorist operations," he added.




Noting that he was arrested along with a number of
ISIL terrorists, the commander said, "The Israeli colonel's name is 
Yusi Oulen Shahak and is ranked colonel in Golani Brigade of the Zionist
regime's army with the security and military code of 
Re34356578765az231434."


He said that the relevant bodies are now 
interrogating the Israeli colonel to understand the reasons behind his 
fighting alongside the ISIL forces and the presence of other Zionist 
officers among ISIL terrorists.


The Iraqi security forces said the captured colonel has already made shocking confessions.




Several ISIL militants arrested in the last one 
year had already confessed that Israeli agents from Mossad and other 
Israeli espionage and intelligence bodies were present in the first wave
of ISIL attacks on Iraq and capture of Mosul in Summer 2014, but no 
ranking Israeli agent had been arrested.


Political and military experts told FNA that the 
capture of the Israeli colonel will leave a grave impact on Iraq's war 
strategy, including partnership with Israeli allies.


In a relevant development in July, Iraqi volunteer
forces announced that they had shot down a drone that was spying on the
Arab country's security forces in the city of Fallujah, Western Iraq.


Iraq's popular forces reported that they had 
brought down a hostile surveillance aircraft over the Southeastern 
Fallujah in Anbar Province.


They said that the wreckage of the ISIL's spy drone carried 'Israel-Made' labels.




This was not the first Israeli-made drone downed in Iraq.




In August an Israeli Hermes drone was shot down in the vicinity of Baghdad Airport.


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> Noting that he was arrested along with a number of
> ISIL terrorists, the commander said, "The Israeli colonel's name is
> Yusi Oulen Shahak and is ranked colonel in Golani Brigade of the Zionist
> regime's army with the security and military code of
> Re34356578765az231434."
> 
> Farsnews


LOL, bunch of clowns. Israeli military ID number has 7 digits only without any letters.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Well this week Russia-Turkey-US-Saudi are having meeting on political solution, so I don't really expect something out of the ordinary. I honestly believe the whole plan was to partition country, since Russian intervention will at least make regime survival guaranteed and maybe Assad is moving to Russia. And campaign against ISIS is still moving on. Hence it seems they will announce a truce to this conflict soon, I don't expect any other intervention.




Alliance will not agree to partition. Syria's unity as a state is not up for discussion. It is possible Kurds in the north will get autonomy, but that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> LOL, bunch of clowns. Israeli military ID number has 7 digits only without any letters.


 funny u forgot to even count that id number...only 7 number rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ultron said:


> Alliance will not agree to partition. Syria's unity as a state is not up for discussion. It is possible Kurds in the north will get autonomy, but that's about it.



Assad should agree the partition ! Syria is bombed to stone time, what he want with this destroyed land ? He should take what he is holding or he can go !


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> *Superaweseome Russian air support* #2:
> 
> Jayish al-Islam shows column of its tanks in open desert, no clouds:



You were saying? 







Su-34 takes out a bridge over the Euphrates river

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> How about you provide a source for this ground breaking discovery?









Ahmed Jo said:


> I have a feeling that post-Assad Syria will be Islamist in nature, not that that's necessarily a bad thing. But, at least at first, the laws will tend to be conservative.


Nothing wrong with that. As long as the people are happy, the government is providing services, and it's not oppressing anyone - it's absolutely fine.



500 said:


> Superaweseome Russian air support #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayish al-Islam shows column of its tanks in open desert, no clouds:


To be fair, this was recorded September 16th. Then again, still sign of bad ruskie Intelligence and Assad airstrikes, not that that wasn't already known by now.



Project 4202 said:


> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-34 takes out a bridge over the Euphrates river


Oh yeah, because rebels are totally driving their tanks in the open desert over the Euphrates river.
You Russians are the some of the biggest ignoramuses I have seen.

Rebel offensive on Hama has started, rebels already retook Sukayk (went back and forth multiple times, but now rebels on offensive), took Hamra, and are advancing elsewhere. Media blackout at present to avoid giving out locations to Russians, as apparently weather right now is foggy, which hampers airstrikes a lot.

The Legendary "Abu Tow," took out 68 tanks:




Claim may seem ridiculous, but considering he's been the primary ATGM gunner in Sahl al Ghab and Latakia occasionally it's probably a decent estimate. And backed by video evidence (as long as the Russian trolls didn't take the videos down yet.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Media blackout at present to avoid *giving out locations to Russians*,




Scared of VVS are we now? 



> as apparently* weather right now is foggy*, which hampers airstrikes a lot.




Su-34 is all weather, as demonstrated in video above, only six in Syria now but more should be coming when we finish building our new airfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Scared of VVS are we now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-34 is all weather, as demonstrated in video above, only six in Syria now but more should be coming when we finish building our new airfield.


Rebels aren't scared of your air force.
They are taking precaution, Ruskie air force already started several fires in farmland, and obviously Ruskie airstrikes damage lots of infrastructure and directly or indirectly target civilians. Rebels avoiding that as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Why are you twisting things? I just asked for a simple thing, a proof for what you claimed and it's already clear it was a BS claim. I never claimed either side has not killed civilians, no need to change the topic. Sometimes admitting that something you said is wrong makes much more sense and saves more face than insisting on it. I also make mistakes and am not ashamed to admit it when I do it.





Dr.Thrax said:


> Nothing wrong with that. As long as the people are happy, the government is providing services, and it's not oppressing anyone - it's absolutely fine.
> 
> 
> To be fair, this was recorded September 16th. Then again, still sign of bad ruskie Intelligence and Assad airstrikes, not that that wasn't already known by now.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, because rebels are totally driving their tanks in the open desert over the Euphrates river.
> You Russians are the some of the biggest ignoramuses I have seen.
> 
> Rebel offensive on Hama has started, rebels already retook Sukayk (went back and forth multiple times, but now rebels on offensive), took Hamra, and are advancing elsewhere. Media blackout at present to avoid giving out locations to Russians, as apparently weather right now is foggy, which hampers airstrikes a lot.
> 
> The Legendary "Abu Tow," took out 68 tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claim may seem ridiculous, but considering he's been the primary ATGM gunner in Sahl al Ghab and Latakia occasionally it's probably a decent estimate. And backed by video evidence (as long as the Russian trolls didn't take the videos down yet.)


It took me 5 seconds to find that video that our super mod here couldn't find the whole day. But I didn't post it because of the kind of stupidity that will follow. These guys know what had taken place but they don't 2ants to believe it. And such will.be the case now. Just wait for the excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

BBC at the end there seems quiet upset that their slaves are loosing...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Star Wars said:


> BBC at the end there seems quiet upset that their slaves are loosing...


love it, NATO azz on fire. 

and it looks like the Russians are going to be stepping up things too:

Russia in Syria: Moscow to increase missions in Syria to '300 a day' | Middle East | News | The Independent

Russian airstrikes in Syria: destroys 70 Islamic State targets in just 24 hours | World | News | Daily Express 

Russia vs jihad, not going to end well for the islamists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> It took me 5 seconds to find that video that our super mod here couldn't find the whole day. But I didn't post it because of the kind of stupidity that will follow. These guys know what had taken place but they don't 2ants to believe it. And such will.be the case now. Just wait for the excuses.



You seem to love that embarrassment. Where is proof in that video that women were raped? Because 'rebels' said it happened? Even in the vidoe it said this is a gossip and they are not sure that happened. Since when what they say about SAA is reliable?

Okay, now I claim those terror groups actually raped women in Aleppo mosque. Now prove me wrong.

@Dr.Thrax You should try harder, your video didn't show one single evidence of that BS claim.

I again claim that rebels are rapists, can you prove me wrong? It's easy to throw words in the air and ask others to prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> funny u forgot to even count that id number...only 7 number rofl


There are 4 letters + 17 numbers in that so called "ID":

Re34356578765az231434

Farce news. Here actual Israeli military ID:






7 numbers + name in Hebrew.



Project 4202 said:


> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-34 takes out a bridge over the Euphrates river


First barely hits the side, second larger bomb clearly misses. Overall bridge suffered minor damages. In order to destroy such bridge u need some 5 2000 lb JDAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Aslan

You can post again when you are able to talk like a civilized human being. Your post is reported.

Btw, your claim about Aleppo mosque is still BS.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> @Aslan
> 
> You can post again when you are able to talk like a civilized human being. Your post is reported.
> 
> Btw, your claim about Aleppo mosque is still BS.


So now we are crying like a little girl are we. What ever report all u want to really don't care for ur feelings or ur opinion. Call the video what ever u want to still don't matter to me. I know the evil bashar is and the other side are. I can call them for what they are when they do wrong. Do u have the guts to call out ur side for their evil apparently not. So cry a river and complain to who ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured al-Huweiz and al-Qarasi in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Alaqras and Humera in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Ayyubid in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Kat al Ghadar in Latakia province.

‪

Green part is shrinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> There are 4 letters + 17 numbers in that so called "ID":
> 
> Re34356578765az231434
> 
> Farce news. Here actual Israeli military ID:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 numbers + name in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> First barely hits the side, second larger bomb clearly misses. Overall bridge suffered minor damages. In order to destroy such bridge u need some 5 2000 lb JDAMs.


----------



## ultron

Ulla said:


> Assad should agree the partition ! Syria is bombed to stone time, what he want with this destroyed land ? He should take what he is holding or he can go !




Syria is fine. Only 1% of people died. Germany lost 10% of population in WW2 and Germany turned out okay. National sovereignty is not up for discussion.


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> Green part is shrinking.


You need a microscope to see that shrink.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

500 said:


> You need a microscope to see that shrink.



i never posted that post :\


----------



## Serpentine

IS launched a heavy attack on checkpoints in Ithriya-Aleppo road, trying to cut off SAA path to Aleppo. They used 2 VBIEDs first, just like their brothers in Jaish al-Fateh. heavy fighting going on in there now.

According to @500 which propagates rebel bs here, ISIS never attacks SAA and they are cooperating with each other. Another fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> You need a microscope to see that shrink.




You can see it with your naked eye.


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> i never posted that post :\


Sorry some forum glitch probably. 



Serpentine said:


> IS launched a heavy attack on checkpoints in Ithriya-Aleppo road, trying to cut off SAA path to Aleppo. They used 2 VBIEDs first, just like their brothers in Jaish al-Fateh. heavy fighting going on in there now.
> 
> According to @500 which propagates rebel bs here, ISIS never attacks SAA and they are cooperating with each other. Another fail.


Of course its propaganda. There is nothing to do in empty desert. If IS wanted to help rebels they would attack Assadists in North Aleppo. But instead they attack rebels there.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Of course its propaganda. There is nothing to do in empty desert. If IS wanted to help rebels they would attack Assadists in North Aleppo. But instead they attack rebels there.


Such a pity, that's why you are not taken seriously anymore.


----------



## veg

This is a curse upon the Salafi Takfiri Jihadists that they have become so much extreme that they will keep on fighting and slaughtering each other too.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Such a pity, that's why you are not taken seriously anymore.


Lets people judge.

Attacking "checkpoint" in the middle of desert has no any strategic value. OK u killed some soldiers (most probably some poor drafted Sunnis). What next? U cant hold checkpoint in middle of desert vs. Assad air force, thousands tanks and artillery. So zero influence even if its true. 

North Aleppo on the other hand is arable dense populated area. This is strategic place where rebels can hold positions. And this is place where IS attacks rebels and does not attack Assadists.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Lets people judge.
> 
> Attacking "checkpoint" in the middle of desert has no any strategic value. OK u killed some soldiers (most probably some poor drafted Sunnis). What next? U cant hold checkpoint in middle of desert vs. Assad air force, thousands tanks and artillery. So zero influence even if its true.
> 
> North Aleppo on the other hand is arable dense populated area. This is strategic place where rebels can hold positions. And this is place where IS attacks rebels and does not attack Assadists.


So according to our 'think-tank', cutting *SAA's only supply route to largest city in Syria (Aleppo) *doesn't have any strategic value, but attacking small villages north of Aleppo which don't have any actual importance is called a 'strategic' attack.

I think the more you go on with this, more embarrassment will come out of it. The 'rebels' and ISIS are basically the same in nature, just like how they were cooperating with each other before they started fighting over money and land. They are all the same scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So according to our 'think-tank', cutting *SAA's only supply route to largest city in Syria (Aleppo) *doesn't have any strategic value, but attacking small villages north of Aleppo which don't have any actual importance is called a 'strategic' attack.
> 
> I think the more you go on with this, more embarrassment will come out of it. The 'rebels' and ISIS are basically the same in nature, just like how they were cooperating with each other before they started fighting over money and land. They are all the same scums.


U are not reading what i am saying.

In order to cut supply line you need to HOLD that checkpoint. But can lightly armed insurgents hold checkpoint in midst of desert vs armed to teeth army? - Obviously not. They are just sitting ducks there. So that attack has zero strategic value. 

If that attack is true and not PR, the only thing they achieved is killing some soldiers, most probably poor drafted Sunnis.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Unconfirmed reports say the strategic town of Khan Tuman has been liberated by Syrian Army backed by Hezbollah , IRGC and Iraqi militias .

This can be a bad news for terrorists and their supporters .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> U are not reading what i am saying.
> 
> In order to cut supply line you need to HOLD that checkpoint. But can lightly armed insurgents hold checkpoint in midst of desert vs armed to teeth army? - Obviously not. They are just sitting ducks there. So that attack has zero strategic value.
> 
> If that attack is true and not PR, the only thing they achieved is killing some soldiers, most probably poor drafted Sunnis.



You will bring excuses no matter what I say. Even when IS attacked Palmyra, they were apparently secretly 'cooperating' with SAA.



The SiLent crY said:


> Unconfirmed reports say the strategic town of Khan Tuman has been liberated by Syrian Army backed by Hezbollah , IRGC and Iraqi militias .
> 
> This can be a bad news for terrorists and their supporters .



Not confirmed yet, but I think it will be a matter of when rather than if.

-----------------------------------------------

This moderate rebel commander was moderately killed today in South Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Lets people judge.
> 
> Attacking "checkpoint" in the middle of desert has no any strategic value. OK u killed some soldiers (most probably some poor drafted Sunnis). What next? U cant hold checkpoint in middle of desert vs. Assad air force, thousands tanks and artillery. So zero influence even if its true.
> 
> North Aleppo on the other hand is arable dense populated area. This is strategic place where rebels can hold positions. And this is place where IS attacks rebels and does not attack Assadists.



Zionists could do everything through their wickedness and propaganda. 

Even when ISIS was slaughtering hundreds of Syrian soldiers and Iraqi Shias, still zionist could prove that ISIS and Syrians and Iraqies are the best friends. 

I told it earlier, it is a curse of god upon these Salafi Jihadists that they will slaughter their own people if they are not 100% living according to ISIS Sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You will bring excuses no matter what I say.


You have nothing to counter my arguments.



> Even when IS attacked Palmyra, they were apparently secretly 'cooperating' with SAA.


Palmyra had not military value for Assad either, but was good for propaganda. 

If ISIS is that bad why Russia and Assad are bombing exclusively anti ISIS forces? Why Iranian officers and Halesh mercenaries are fighting rebels and not ISIS?



> This moderate rebel commander was moderately killed today in South Aleppo:


Iranian mercenaries killed another Syrian, 22 million more to go.


----------



## ZerTes

Zeratul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

I don't know why Russians don't test effects on phosphorus kab-1500 thrown on rats...
Conditions are perfect.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Iranian mercenaries killed another Syrian, 22 million more to go.




On the contrary, the majority of Syrians live in Alliance controlled places.






Alliance captured Jabboul and Judaydeh in eastern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured al-Amara and Tallit al-Mahdia in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Kafr Belqas in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Abdollah Bagheri, Ahmadinejad's bodyguard, killed in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Daesh militants suffered huge losses, fleeing to Turkey: Syrian general*

*A Syrian army general says government forces have dealt heavy blows to members of the Daesh terror group and other Takfiri outfits operating in the country, forcing the extremists to flee towards the Turkish border in search of refuge.*

“Our armed forces are broadening their control in the regions of Jib al-Ahmar and Salma, and all the hills around Latakia [Province], killing more than 300 terrorists. Furthermore, they destroyed several vehicles armed with machine guns near Salma and Bradon dam,” said Syrian army spokesperson Ali Muaeeb during a press briefing in the capital, Damascus, on Thursday.

He added, “The successful operations of our armed forces, and the big losses in the lines of terrorist organizations have led to the collapse of the terrorists’ morale, and their escape in large numbers towards the Turkish border.”

Muaeeb further said Syrian army troopers, backed by Russian air force and fighters from the Kurdish People Protection Units, have made headway in over 30 villages across Syria as they continue their battles against foreign-backed militants.





_Syrian government soldiers are seen in the eastern outskirts of the northwestern Syrian city of Aleppo, Syria, on October 21, 2015. (© AFP)
_
“Our armed forces [have] continued their military operations targeting terrorist organizations in different areas of the operation's territories,” he said.

The foreign-sponsored conflict in Syria, which flared in March 2011, has claimed the lives of more than 250,000 people and left over one million injured, according to the United Nations.

In recent weeks, Syrian armed forces have made a series of new gains in the fight against the Takfiri militants. Reports say large numbers of Daesh terrorists are abandoning the ranks of the extremist group amid the advances of government troops.

The Russian aerial campaign against the militants in Syria, which started in late September, has contributed to the Syrian army’s counter-terror military operations in several parts of the Arab country.

PressTV-Daesh fleeing to Turkey: Syrian general-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Latest map of Aleppo :*

*



*

Resistance is advancing towards M5 highway .



Spoiler: Older Map

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> On the contrary, the majority of Syrians live in Alliance controlled places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance captured Jabboul and Judaydeh in eastern Aleppo province.
> 
> Alliance captured al-Amara and Tallit al-Mahdia in southern Aleppo province.
> 
> Alliance captured Kafr Belqas in southern Aleppo province.


They are still Syrians, unlike mercenaries who fight for Assad. Poor Assad cant capture even shitty Bedouin habitations in the middle of desert without Iranians and Hezies.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian government no longer controls 83% of the country - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> *Conflict News* ‏@Conflicts  6h6 hours ago
> Russia, Jordan to coordinate actions on #*Syria* via Amman-based center, others invited - RT
> 
> .............
> Looks like Jordan is following Egypt's example, so safe to say Arab world has abandoned Syrians. Now its decision up to KSA plus Turkey. Turkey has problems at home with Kurds. KSA is on its own.


Jordan is not an independent state its US colony.



> Regardless of who is fighting on the ground(we know majority and leading in current operations isn't SAA), they are effective.


Losing dozens of tanks and hundreds of troops in order to capture couple Bedouin tents is hardly effective strategy.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Jordan is not an independent state its US colony.



And how is that?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> @Aslan
> 
> You can post again when you are able to talk like a civilized human being. Your post is reported.
> 
> Btw, your claim about Aleppo mosque is still BS.


You'd be a great politician Serpentine, always lying and providing no evidence for your claims, and knocking down any tangible evidence that your little army of rapists is actually raping people.



The SiLent crY said:


> Unconfirmed reports say the strategic town of Khan Tuman has been liberated by Syrian Army backed by Hezbollah , IRGC and Iraqi militias .
> 
> This can be a bad news for terrorists and their supporters .


And proof of that is obviously....no where.



The SiLent crY said:


> *Latest map of Aleppo :*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Resistance is advancing towards M5 highway .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Older Map


Resistance? Hahahahaha



Serpentine said:


>


Killed by ISIS, not Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> You're starting to sound like an Arab


Lol, Arabs are treacherous. 

Meanwhile, the Hashemite kingdom of Jordan has been independent since 1946, as has been reflected in its foreign policy many times in the past and to this day as we see.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sultan Murad Brigade destroy 23mm "cannon"




Same guy, also today. 





The SAA targets are like sitting ducks, I guess that's what happens when you heavily recruit civilians with no military experience, not to mention that they were forced to join.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Palmyra had not military value for Assad either, but was good for propaganda.
> 
> If ISIS is that bad why Russia and Assad are bombing exclusively anti ISIS forces? Why Iranian officers and Halesh mercenaries are fighting rebels and not ISIS?



Yes, Palmyra doesn't have value, but some very small villages in north Aleppo are super strategic because Is is reportedly engaged in a war (I call it a sham) with its counterparts, the 'rebels'.



500 said:


> Iranian mercenaries killed another Syrian, 22 million more to go.



Funny how you hypocritically ignore hundreds of Chechens and Uzbeks who are fighting now in Aleppo. Btw, SAA is a 100% Syrian force and they are the absolute majority fighting on the ground, same as NDF.

If the government of Syria is asking for help, we will help them, you can call it whatever you like, but it's a legitimate force on the ground, unlike thousands of foreign terrorists in Syria.



Dr.Thrax said:


> You'd be a great politician Serpentine, always lying and providing no evidence for your claims, and knocking down any tangible evidence that your little army of rapists is actually raping people.



No need to change the topic. That claim was pure BS, and there was no reliable proof for that, not that those 'rebels' haven't done it before.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Killed by ISIS, not Assad.



Oh really? Where was he killed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Persian army backed by Russian top gun in Alliance Ghab offensive







Alliance ground grunts fighting in Teir Maala in northern Homs province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yes, Palmyra doesn't have value, but some very small villages in north Aleppo are super strategic because Is is reportedly engaged in a war (I call it a sham) with its counterparts, the 'rebels'.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you hypocritically ignore hundreds of Chechens and Uzbeks who are fighting now in Aleppo. Btw, SAA is a 100% Syrian force and they are the absolute majority fighting on the ground, same as NDF.
> 
> If the government of Syria is asking for help, we will help them, you can call it whatever you like, but it's a legitimate force on the ground, unlike thousands of foreign terrorists in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to change the topic. That claim was pure BS, and there was no reliable proof for that, not that those 'rebels' haven't done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Where was he killed?


Provide proof that rebels raped anyone. Or tortured anyone (as in, rebel high command gave orders.) Until then, I'll tell you this: Look at the 27,000 photos Caesar released.

Where do you think?

Also at that "100% Syrian force" comment - you seriously cannot be that dense.
"SAA" has Afghans & Pakistanis in it, and you're telling me it's "100% Syrian?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance fighting insurgents in the Homs pocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Yes, Palmyra doesn't have value, but some very small villages in north Aleppo are super strategic because Is is reportedly engaged in a war (I call it a sham) with its counterparts, the 'rebels'.


Well small village of Rityan in Aleppo has more strategic value for example, because of Assadists capture it they will cut rebels to half.

Also if Palmyra was so important, Assad would send there some Halesh or Iranian mercenaries. But they left poor Sunni conscripts for slaughter.



> Funny how you hypocritically ignore hundreds of Chechens and Uzbeks who are fighting now in Aleppo.


I watch now battles in South Aleppo and in North Hama and I see from rebel side all Syrians and from Assadist side mercenary scum from all over the world.

Latakia









Idlib:









Aleppo:









More Aleppo:





Even for SANA video they could not find some Syrian infantry in Aleppo.



> Btw, SAA is a 100% Syrian force and they are the absolute majority fighting on the ground, same as NDF.


They have big numbers but absolutely impotent. When Assadists tried offensive in Aleppo in the beginning of 2015 with their own forces alone it ended in miserable failure although numbers they used was huge. 



> If the government of Syria is asking for help, we will help them, you can call it whatever you like, but it's a legitimate force on the ground, unlike thousands of foreign terrorists in Syria.


LOL, its like doll on hand asking for help.


----------



## Project 4202

Минобороны России (@mod_russia) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Project 4202 said:


> Минобороны России (@mod_russia) | Twitter



night time toasting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Insurgents launched Hama offensive and captured Markabah and Lahaya.

Alliance ground grunts in Kweiris air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Assad’s Army Makes Advances, Kills Hundreds of ISIL Militants in Syria*

***Syrian forces are actively mounting an offensive against terrorists in different provinces of the country, killing large numbers of the Islamic State (ISIL) jihadist group militants and recapturing dozens of cities and villages.*

Russian Aerospace Forces have carried out some 830 strikes
More than 300 terrorists were killed in the western province of Latakia ,vehicles armed with mortars were destroyed
Syrian Army killed 45 ISIL terrorists travelling in a motorcade in the Hama Governorate

Russian President Vladimir Putin said that Syrian leader Bashar Assad agreed with possible Moscow’s support of Syrian opposition factions in case they were ready to fight terrorists.

Read more: Assad’s Army Makes Advances, Kills Hundreds of ISIL Militants in Syria
________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Suraya alrabieha and Suraya Tranjh in Quneitra province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

*Russian Air Force cuts off ISIS supply lines by bombing bridge over Euphrates *
_“The bridge over the Euphrates River near [the Syrian city of] Deir ez-Zor was a key point of the logistics chain [of IS]. Today Russian pilots carried out a surgical strike against the object,”_ the deputy chief of the General Staff of Russia, Colonel General Andrey Kartapolov, said on Thursday during a news briefing, adding that the terrorist group’s armament and ammunition delivery route had been cut off.

Kartapolov also stressed that the strike was delivered in a region that, according to the US military, was fully controlled by IS militants.

Russian Air Force cuts off ISIS supply lines by bombing bridge over Euphrates — RT News
____________________

no wonder the saudi turkey and qatar wants to invade syria as there brother are getting vaporized in all side in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Amarah and Juboul in southern Aleppo province.https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/amarah?source=feed_text&story_id=927715553930894

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

*Syria Advances as Russia Strikes ISIL: Another Week in Review*

*Russia has increased the number of daily airstrikes in Syria several times as it coordinates them with the Syrian army's offensive.*
Over the past week, Russia destroyed 363 ISIL installations, as the Syrian army continues offensives around the country to combat terrorist groups.

Read more: Syria Advances as Russia Strikes ISIL: Another Week in Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

We'll hear many important news in a couple of hours .

Right now nothing can be confirmed .

These days are the most important days of this war .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

I love the delusions in this thread. There will be no end to the war as long as the criminal Al-Assad regime is in power. There are only two main options at hand. Continuous war in Syria that the Al-Assad regime and it's terrorist allies cannot win and Syria remaining a highly failed state, or the removal of the criminal Al-Assad regime and its foreign stooges.

Our beloved and ancient Sham will be a graveyard for the vodka and heroin addicts. The Farsi and Hazara Mongol ones alike just like in history. The vodka addicts so far do not dare to send land troops but once they do, the same will apply to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

ultron said:


>




Slat amour, they need to put this on every Tank !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

the war will not end soon but surely the Syrian people will win 
DEMOCRACY will be there and 2 nd democatic vote will take place according to time 
Assad is ready to co exist with opposition to fight the IS 
Assad is not going any where 
Those who didnot take arms or those who didnot support terrorism only can run to politics and has to be Syrian in Syria not those cartoon in USA EU Syrian 
why u said Syrian in Syria as they only know what happens in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

an Alliance drone watches Alliance artillery pounding insurgent positions in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

Great updates, go Syria, Russia and Iran! Kill all those isis and moderate terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Slat amour, they need to put this on every Tank !!!!!


Slat armor doesn't protect against TOWs buddy 



bdslph said:


> the war will not end soon but surely the Syrian people will win
> DEMOCRACY will be there and 2 nd democatic vote will take place according to time
> Assad is ready to co exist with opposition to fight the IS
> Assad is not going any where
> Those who didnot take arms or those who didnot support terrorism only can run to politics and has to be Syrian in Syria not those cartoon in USA EU Syrian
> why u said Syrian in Syria as they only know what happens in Syria


Hahaha a person who worships Assad and Russia talking about democracy? Bahaha



BLACKEAGLE said:


>


He's screaming YA HUSSAIN as he rolls in his grave with Munkar and Nakir.

Anyways, back to actual news on Syria: Jaysh al Fateh is apparently making some very nice gains in Hama, however they are implementing a media blackout, so we won't know until they reach Hama and Homs I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Slat armor doesn't protect against TOWs buddy




Sure it does. ATGMs use contact fuse. Slat makes ATGM explodes at a distance from the tank. This reduces the damage done to the main armor since the molten jet dissipates quickly over distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

BLACKEAGLE said:


>






 so are you going to laugh now


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Sure it does. ATGMs use contact fuse. Slat makes ATGM explodes at a distance from the tank. This reduces the damage done to the main armor since the molten jet dissipates quickly over distance.


Seems like you forget TOWs are tandem warheads. Rebels use BGM-71E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yeah, because rebels are totally driving their tanks in the open desert over the Euphrates river.
> You Russians are the some of the biggest ignoramuses I have seen.






The Euphrates runs from norther Syria to Souther Syria and it's in ISIS controlled territory you ignoramus.  It is well known from pictures and videos that ISIS and other "rebel" groups drive convoys of vehicles through major freeways as well as bridges. After you wipe the egg of your face explain how how the Russians are "ignoramuses" for destroying a vital bridge that brings in reinforcements and supplies as well as prevents ISIS from using the bridge to retreat. Destroying the bridge cuts cuts ISIS forces in the area in two, with neither side able to reinforce the other with manpower or weapons, but you are a tactical genius you know better apparently. Speaking of Ignoramuses look at IQ rankings in Arab countries and compare that to Russia; compare Russia in the fields of science and engineering with all of the Arab countries then sit back and look at the irony of your statements.






500 said:


> They are still Syrians, unlike mercenaries who fight for Assad. Poor Assad cant capture even shitty Bedouin habitations in the middle of desert without Iranians and Hezies.







You mean to say the FSA, ISIS and the 40 other groups fighting in Syria are all Syrians? Gosh there happens to be a lot of Syrians that keep coming from Turkey with foreign birth certificates.







500 said:


> First barely hits the side, *second larger bomb clearly misses*. Overall bridge suffered minor damages. In order to destroy such bridge u need some 5 2000 lb JDAMs.







Okay superboy. Then explain how there is no wake in the water even though the camera has high enough resolution to pick up small pieces of debris falling into the water; moreover, how is there a black plume of smoke if it hit the water? It's also very clear that the wind is blowing the smoke east, you keep telling people to put on glasses but it is you that clearly needs a pair of glasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> so are you going to laugh now


One was martyred fighting daesh, the scum of of the earth, hated by any civilized human, and one died fighting Syrians seeking freedom. I am the one who's laughing at your stupidity for comparing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> The Euphrates runs from norther Syria to Souther Syria and it's in ISIS controlled territory you ignoramus.  It is well known from pictures and videos that ISIS and other "rebel" groups drive convoys of vehicles through major freeways as well as bridges. After you wipe the egg of your face explain how how the Russians are "ignoramuses" for destroying a vital bridge that brings in reinforcements and supplies as well as prevents ISIS from using the bridge to retreat. Destroying the bridge cuts cuts ISIS forces in the area in two, with neither side able to reinforce the other with manpower or weapons, but you are a tactical genius you know better apparently. Speaking of Ignoramuses look at IQ rankings in Arab countries and compare that to Russia; compare Russia in the fields of science and engineering with all of the Arab countries then sit back and look at the irony of your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say the FSA, ISIS and the 40 other groups fighting in Syria are all Syrians? Gosh there happens to be a lot of Syrians that keep coming from Turkey with foreign birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay superboy. Then explain how there is no wake in the water even though the camera has high enough resolution to pick up small pieces of debris falling into the water; moreover, how is there a black plume of smoke if it hit the water? It's also very clear that the wind is blowing the smoke east, you keep telling people to put on glasses but it is you that clearly needs a pair of glasses.


The subject was a Jaish al Islam tank column 500 km south of the Euphrates, in the Eastern Qalamoun desert. It had absolutely nothing to do with ISIS. But hey, Russians will continue to be Ignoramuses, no matter what I do 

I dare you, to find me an entire FSA group that does not speak Syrian with Syrian dialect. Find me one. Or any other rebel group for that matter, that claims to be mostly Syrian. You can't, because the *vast majority* of fighters on all sides are Syrians, all sides have foreign fighters, but the sides with the most foreign fighters are SAA and ISIS.

Continue being an ignoramus, please, it amuses me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Slat armor doesn't protect *against TOWs buddy*




But this does








> Anyways, back to actual news on Syria: Jaysh al Fateh is apparently making some very nice gains in Hama, however they are implementing a media blackout, so we won't know until they reach Hama and Homs I guess




If there implementing a media blackout, then how do know about their apparent success  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> The subject was a Jaish al Islam tank column 500 km south of the Euphrates, in the Eastern Qalamoun desert. It had absolutely nothing to do with ISIS. But hey, Russians will continue to be Ignoramuses, no matter what I do







*State a source* in which the Russians bombed that bridge specifically because of a tank column. I am waiting but i will not hold my breath. Like i mentioned earlier destroying the bridge (which is in ISIS held territory) cuts your ISIS brothers into two and prevents reinforcements, supplies and retreat. 







Dr.Thrax said:


> I dare you, to find me an entire FSA group that does not speak Syrian with Syrian dialect. Find me one. Or any other rebel group for that matter, that claims to be mostly Syrian. You can't, because the *vast majority* of fighters on all sides are Syrians, all sides have foreign fighters, but the sides with the most foreign fighters are SAA and ISIS.
> 
> Continue being an ignoramus, please, it amuses me.





I never mentioned anything about "entire groups". I *very clearly stated* that there are many foreign fighters in various "rebel" groups, this includes the FSA. I'm not even sure what you are trying to prove other then the fact that you have reading comprehension problems but i am understanding after all the IQ level from your part of the world is in the 70s to low 80s which is considered challenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Ahmed Jo said:


> One was martyred fighting daesh, the scum of of the earth, hated by any civilized human, and one died fighting Syrians seeking freedom. I am the one who's laughing at your stupidity for comparing them.


Sorry if I offended you but this black dog guy hate the shia and want them dead.
Before what happened in Syria back in 2013 he was cheering for them even after they burned al kasasbeh alive the reason they say daesh are terrorists because they killed Sunnis if they kill only shia they would cheer for them.
Al kasasbeh wasn't innocent he was helping to drop bombs on Syrians just like bashar,russian,and iran or what the gulf and Saudis do in Yemen.



Falcon29 said:


> What does 'Abbasakee Ya Zainaib' mean?


we are all your abbas zainab
They mean that they going to protect zainab shrine like Abbas(AS)protected his sister in Karbala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Saif al-Arab said:


> This is the time of the year where the annual monkey/chimpanzee chants, beatings and dances will take place. Quite fitting for the occasion. Where great Islamic figures are turned into idols. A bit like Christian processions and their "Saints". Respected Christian figures, even recent ones, are turned into "Saints".
> 
> You have the live "Christmas" music from the local Husseiniyas too. Imaginary "Hijazi Islamic practices" in other words. Instead of Coca Cola it's all about crying and mourning until the event is over and everything returns to normal.



This part of your post buddy...seriously not cool. Wouldn't you agree that if the Shiites want to have their own philosophy or whatever it is their right to do so?

I understand politically you're against the regime, viliyat-e-faqih, ayatollahs and what not but why bring personal belief into this? This part of your post reminded me of how the Salafis and Deobandis started belittling Barvelis because they celebrate the birthday of Mohammed....and that belittling eventually turned into fatwas of them being kafir and stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Metanoia said:


> This part of your post buddy...seriously not cool. Wouldn't you agree that if the Shiites want to have their own philosophy or whatever it is their right to do so?
> 
> I understand politically you're against the regime, viliyat-e-faqih, ayatollahs and what not but why bring personal belief into this? This part of your post reminded me of how the Salafis and Deobandis started belittling Barvelis because they celebrate the birthday of Mohammed....and that belittling eventually turned into fatwas of them being kafir and stuff.



I was placing baits in the water for Salman to eat, lol.

I agree, let them do what they want to do. I am not preventing them from doing what they are doing or attacking them physically. I have to state that some of their practices are absurd from a personal and theological point of view but that is all.

The most ironic thing is of course that after Muharram and the mourning period everything will return to normal and the great battle against "injustice" will be fought along the "just" Mullah regime of Iran and the even more "just" and "oppressed" Al-Assad regime. That's what I cannot take seriously.

In terms of personal experience, let me just say, that I find Shia Arabs to be extremely pleasant people by large. I have visited Shia mosques and Husseiniyas in KSA, GCC, numerous Arab countries and I also plan to one day visit Karbala and Najaf for the history and to pray there.

I don't know any other Shia communities enough to comment on them.

My post was a reaction to the Shia mercenaries displayed in Blackeagle's post so the context is important. I don't engage in any anti-Shia rants or anti-anyone unless I am talking with dolls on repeat who go "Wahhabi" this and imaginary "Wahhabi" that 24/7 on every Arab/Saudi Arabian topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Saif al-Arab said:


> I have to state that some of their practices are absurd from a personal and theological point of view but that is all.
> 
> The most ironic thing is of course that after Muharram and the mourning period everything will return to normal



Sir absurdities are present in _any_ given religion. For instance the stoning of the devil during the Hajj, or the act of running during Safva/Marva etc. They and many other rituals might be absurd to the eyes of a second or third party. Sunnis also turn very pious and God fearing during the month of Ramadan, and we all know what happens after the month ends.

I think you'll agree with me that we should stick to politics. Yes it is true that Iran uses Shiite Islam as a major political tool (that's vilayat-e-faqih in a nutshell) but in all fairness they're not the sole entity in doing so.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I was placing baits in the water for Salman to eat, lol.



They should stone you during the Hajj season next year....along with me 



Saif al-Arab said:


> I have visited Shia mosques and Husseiniyas in KSA, GCC, numerous Arab countries and I also plan to one day visit Karbala and Najaf for the history and to pray there.
> 
> I don't know any other Shia communities enough to comment on them.



I have spent quite a time in Eastern Province, and a little known fact which is actually lost on the entire country of Saudi Arabia is that, contrary to the popular belief, the Qatifis, and more specifically the people from Awamiyah, have an utter disdain for Iranian regime because of Vilayat-e-Faqih. Majority of them are inclined towards Sistani who is anti-Vilayat as well (separation of church and state).

I'll tell you a secret based on my personal experience....we're all the same in the end. Literally no difference...all of us are stupid regardless of ethnicity, religion, sector, blood-type.

@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Metanoia said:


> Sir absurdities are present in _any_ given religion. For instance the stoning of the devil during the Hajj, or the act of running during Safva/Marva etc. They and many other rituals might be absurd to the eyes of a second or third party. Sunnis also turn very pious and God fearing during the month of Ramadan, and we all know what happens after the month ends.
> 
> I think you'll agree with me that we should stick to politics. Yes it is true that Iran uses Shiite Islam as a major political tool (that's vilayat-e-faqih in a nutshell) but in all fairness they're not the sole entity in doing so.



I don't deny that. It depends on your personal views after all and convictions.

Actually the stoning of the "devil" is a well-established Islamic principle and it's not really that absurd as it is a mere symbolic action and part of the larger experience of Hajj. Same with Safva. There is an consensus about those two practices in all schools of Islam too.

Meanwhile certain recent Shia practices, that I won't mention here, since we are off-topic and it would cause controversies, are not only harmful for yourself but have nothing to do with Islamic traditions.

Anyway, as I wrote I was placing baits in the waters and moreover reaching to Blackeagle's post that I also quoted.

Ramadan is also an Islamic principle accepted by all Islamic sects.

The thing is that Shia's often use religious argumentation or the notion that they are always fighting against oppression and taking the side of the righteous. A lot of their doctrine is based on that following the First Fitna.

Also I can't think of anything in the ME/Arab/Muslim world currently which is more unjust and bloody in nature, aside from ISIS, than the very same Al-Assad regime that the only Shia theocracy in the world protects and hordes of young Shia volunteers from across the world arrive to "protect" along with the idea of them protecting a SHRINE (like that was ever important compared to actual human casualties) that is not even located in Damascus but CAIRO.

Regarding the use of religion etc., we agree. It's a dirty game and hence why I am not a big fan of "state clergies" or "career imams" as I call them.



Metanoia said:


> They should stone you during the Hajj season next year....along with me



I could use a massage but I think that I will skip the stones this time around.

Time to call it a day, I have slept less than 5 hours in the past 48 hours (work, assignment, out of town and since that period numerous discussions on PDF after my break, lol)

Time to hit the bed otherwise I will miss all the football today. We can't have that. Celta de Vigo vs Real Madrid in less than 7 hours time.

Back to the Syrian conflict, may it soon end for the betterment of Syria, the Syrian people and region. Also damn our pathetic regimes especially the Arab ones for their inactive and cheap speeches in regards to Syria. I have only contempt for them nowadays. My limit has been reached. Gaddafi for all his lunatic (IMO) statements at times was right about the current Arab "leadership". Look what you made me do @Metanoia before I turn 25, @jamahir will have converted me to "Gaddafism" 



Metanoia said:


> Sir absurdities are present in _any_ given religion. For instance the stoning of the devil during the Hajj, or the act of running during Safva/Marva etc. They and many other rituals might be absurd to the eyes of a second or third party. Sunnis also turn very pious and God fearing during the month of Ramadan, and we all know what happens after the month ends.
> 
> I think you'll agree with me that we should stick to politics. Yes it is true that Iran uses Shiite Islam as a major political tool (that's vilayat-e-faqih in a nutshell) but in all fairness they're not the sole entity in doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> They should stone you during the Hajj season next year....along with me
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent quite a time in Eastern Province, and a little known fact which is actually lost on the entire country of Saudi Arabia is that, contrary to the popular belief, the Qatifis, and more specifically the people from Awamiyah, have an utter disdain for Iranian regime because of Vilayat-e-Faqih. Majority of them are inclined towards Sistani who is anti-Vilayat as well (separation of church and state).
> 
> I'll tell you a secret based on my personal experience....we're all the same in the end. Literally no difference...all of us are stupid regardless of ethnicity, religion, sector, blood-type.
> 
> @Saif al-Arab



I know the prevalent opinion of Shia Arabs in KSA and the GCC. If all of those millions of people really wanted to attack their fellow citizens due to small religious differences, vice versa too, KSA/GCC would have been another Syria/Iraq decades ago. Of course it is not like that and Ali Husseini al-Sistani is still the dominant "Imam/Grand Ayatollah/Marjah" for Shia Twelvers worldwide. Thank God for the Shia community because if that was Khamenei they would be in trouble.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI I will delete my post since I understand if users cannot detect the humor and context. I will leave this discussion as I think that it is is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hahaha a person who worships Assad and Russia talking about democracy? Bahaha



*Ceasefire in Syria Possible - Syrian Opposition Party Member *

*A member of a Syrian opposition party claims that Syrian President Bashar Assad’s willingness to cooperate with the armed opposition in the country in the anti-terror fight shows that a comprehensive peace agreement is possible in the country.*

"It shows that there is a way for the Syrian Army and the combating opposition to sit around the table like what they currently do in different areas across Syria where they agreed on a ceasefire and to extend these local ceasefire agreements to comprehensive peace," Samir Aita of the Syrian Democratic Forum opposition party told Sputnik on Friday.

Read more: Ceasefire in Syria Possible - Syrian Opposition Party Member

dont think assad is leaving because he has come all this way already


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Okay superboy. Then explain how there is no wake in the water even though the camera has high enough resolution to pick up small pieces of debris falling into the water; moreover, how is there a black plume of smoke if it hit the water? It's also very clear that the wind is blowing the smoke east, you keep telling people to put on glasses but it is you that clearly needs a pair of glasses.


Its river, so explosion rises clay and mud. Here underwater explosion rising black cloud:






In fact u can see that first smaller bomb which hit the bridge had no dark cloud.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Well small village of Rityan in Aleppo has more strategic value for example, because of Assadists capture it they will cut rebels to half.
> 
> Also if Palmyra was so important, Assad would send there some Halesh or Iranian mercenaries. But they left poor Sunni conscripts for slaughter.
> 
> 
> I watch now battles in South Aleppo and in North Hama and I see from rebel side all Syrians and from Assadist side mercenary scum from all over the world.
> 
> Latakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even for SANA video they could not find some Syrian infantry in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> They have big numbers but absolutely impotent. When Assadists tried offensive in Aleppo in the beginning of 2015 with their own forces alone it ended in miserable failure although numbers they used was huge.
> 
> 
> LOL, its like doll on hand asking for help.



The same way Israel would have been sent to history's trash can without U.S help till now, countries do receive help from their supporters.

There is no difference between a foreign terrorist and a domestic one, they both should be killed. There are thousands of Chechecn, Uzbek and other foreign terrorists fighting in Syria now. But it doesn't matter, they all should be killed, foreign terrorist or Syrian terrorists. There is a reason Russia doesn't differentiate between Jaish al-Fateh terrorists and ISIS terrorists, they are the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The same way Israel would have been sent to history's trash can without U.S help till now, countries do receive help from their supporters.


US started helping Israel only AFTER the Six Day war in 1967.



> There is no difference between a foreign terrorist and a domestic one, they both should be killed. There are thousands of Chechecn, Uzbek and other foreign terrorists fighting in Syria now. But it doesn't matter, they all should be killed, foreign terrorist or Syrian terrorists. There is a reason Russia doesn't differentiate between Jaish al-Fateh terrorists and ISIS terrorists, they are the same.


Those few foreigners who fight for rebels are volunteers who come on INDIVIDUAL basis. Same happened during civil war in Spain for example when many volunteers came to fight for Commies.

On the other hand foreigners who fight for Assad are members of military organizations sent by STATES. So that is basically a foreign intervention into Syria.

As for calling people terrorists - Ayatulas and Assadists should be last to speak about terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> US started helping Israel only AFTER the Six Day war in 1967.


If they had not sold Israel military tech, Israel would e in history trash can now.



500 said:


> Those few foreigners who fight for rebels are volunteers who come on INDIVIDUAL basis. Same happened during civil war in Spain for example when many volunteers came to fight for Commies.
> 
> On the other hand foreigners who fight for Assad are members of military organizations sent by STATES. So that is basically a foreign intervention into Syria.
> 
> As for calling people terrorists - Ayatulas and Assadists should be last to speak about terrorism.



No comparison here. If individual foreigners without consent of gov come to a country to fight, they are terrorists. But if the government itself asks for support, it's completely legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If they had not sold Israel military tech, Israel would e in history trash can now.


I already proved that its nonsense. US started help only AFTER Israel fully secured itself in 1967.



> No comparison here. If individual foreigners without consent of gov come to a country to fight, they are terrorists. But if the government itself asks for support, it's completely legitimate.


No that's not definition of terrorist. Terrorist is someone who deliberately targets civilians for political purposes. Thats what Assadists are doing on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> No that's not definition of terrorist. Terrorist is someone who deliberately targets civilians for political purposes. Thats what Assadists are doing on daily basis.



In that case Israel is the mother of terrorism based on your logic considering 60 years of golden history in that field .


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Terrorist is someone who deliberately targets civilians


Israel?


500 said:


> I already proved that its nonsense. US started help only AFTER Israel fully secured itself in 1967.


In 1973 war, Israel would be fully destroyed if it was not for U.S help and equipment given to Israel.

--------------------------------------------------

SAA captures Turanjeh company (also known as 4th company) in Quentra, killing a very high ranking rebel commander in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Its river, so explosion rises clay and mud. Here underwater explosion rising black cloud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact u can see that first smaller bomb which hit the bridge had no dark cloud.





500 said:


> Its river, so explosion rises clay and mud. Here underwater explosion rising black cloud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact u can see that first smaller bomb which hit the bridge had no dark cloud.





I'm literally stunned at your stupidity. From your own video there is a shockwave in the water, yet in the video form the bridge the water is completely calm.

The funny thing is that there is zero proof that backs your original claim. As usual you are cheerleading for the terrorists while trying to do everything possible to discredit Russia. There is an explosion with the wind carrying the smoke westwards away from the bridge. Your genius conclusion: it was a miss.



500 said:


> US started helping Israel only AFTER the Six Day war in 1967.








500 said:


> Those few foreigners who fight for rebels are volunteers who come on INDIVIDUAL basis. Same happened during civil war in Spain for example when many volunteers came to fight for Commies.







"Few foreigners?" Try 15,000 (CIA estimate). As for volunteers, all foreigners such as Hezballah or Shia militias that fight for Syria are also volunteers.




500 said:


> On the other hand foreigners who fight for Assad are members of military organizations sent by STATES. So that is basically a foreign intervention into Syria.




There is a foreign intervention in Syria? Actually you are right. The US, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Israel, ect are interfering in a foreign country called Syria. What do you call foreigners that cross into Israel and attack the Israeli military? You would call these people terrorists yet when jihadists cross into Syria you are praising them.


----------



## Serpentine

Abu-Suleiman al-Misri (Egyptian), a very senior Nusra commander was sent to hell in southern Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> Israel?
> 
> In 1973 war, Israel would be fully destroyed if it was not for U.S help and equipment given to Israel.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> SAA captures Turanjeh company (also known as 4th company) in Quentra, killing a very high ranking rebel commander in the process.





You know by now 500 will simply deny or shrug off that claim. He is in 'shock and awe' from the air campaign/ground offensive. He can only stutter 'all they did was capture a few small villages'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I'm literally stunned at your stupidity. From your own video there is a shockwave in the water, yet in the video form the bridge the water is completely calm.


U claimed that black cloud proves it did not hit water. My video shows explosion ion water and it has black cloud. As for water jet, it happened because it was in deep water unlike and not in river.



> "Few foreigners?" Try 15,000 (CIA estimate).


They mostly go to ISIS, and mostly dead already.



> As for volunteers, all foreigners such as Hezballah or Shia militias that fight for Syria are also volunteers.


No they are members of military organizations and come in Syria because their commanders tell them. And their commanders obey Iran.



> There is a foreign intervention in Syria? Actually you are right. The US, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Israel, ect are interfering in a foreign country called Syria. What do you call foreigners that cross into Israel and attack the Israeli military? You would call these people terrorists yet when jihadists cross into Syria you are praising them.


Until spring 2013 there was a civil war in Syria. And Assad was miserably losing despite thousands of tanks jets and artillery. Then Assad invited Iraqi and Hezbollah mercenaries and it helped him to stabilize the situation. Since then its a stalemate.



Serpentine said:


> Israel?


Israel uses precise bombs in cities not barrels.



> In 1973 war, Israel would be fully destroyed if it was not for U.S help and equipment given to Israel.


Again u know nothing. US aid started to arrive only in 14 Oct. While already on 10 Oct Israel kicked Syrians out of Golan and pushed deep into Daraa. Only 2 Iraqi Divisions saved Assad's butt then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Falcon29 said:


> *Conflict News* ‏@Conflicts  6h6 hours ago
> Russia, Jordan to coordinate actions on #*Syria* via Amman-based center, others invited - RT
> 
> .............
> Looks like Jordan is following Egypt's example, so safe to say Arab world has abandoned Syrians. Now its decision up to KSA plus Turkey. Turkey has problems at home with Kurds. KSA is on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of who is fighting on the ground(we know majority and leading in current operations isn't SAA), they are effective. And they are looking to flank the rebels in green and cut supply lines(if there any in the north) while also beseiging rebels from the north making it easier to retake Idlib. ISIS right now is just distraction for them and they will focus on rebels in green areas. ISIS benefits regime because we know if rebels fall all that remains in opposition is ISIS hence this will give them huge political advantage in front of world, and hence they aren't going to go all out against ISIS anytime soon as it frames the conflict as humanity vs extremism. And even if there will be a political settlement, pro-regime alliance is on offensive, making gains, they will not give in on anything, rather they will be ones from powerful position during any talks and will make excessive demands. You can bet now they will demand all moderate rebels disarm and live under government, only thing rebels get is 'protection from punishment' in principle. In reality the regime militias will probably commit all kinds of abuses against Sunni populations there, if not ethnically cleanse them. Already much of Sunni pop. fled, who knows eventually Syria could be shia majority at this rate as long as Arab states could care less about them.
> 
> It's a lost cause for the Syrian opposition and Sunni populaiton of Syria because in this world Sunni's exercising their rights is a red line crossed and they will use all military power against them to prevent them from having their own country(One that doesn't have Western installed family's/governments that were appointed back in the 20-50's). The internaitonal community will just play on and pretend to be concerned until regime alliance is back into control of most rebel areas. Then they will say nothing can be changed now, and continue hurting ISIS in the mean time.




Salafi Jihadists of Syria have already lost the war at the hands of moderated Sunnies of Syria who are fighting along with all other Syrian minorities against the Salafists. 

Why are you blaming us for the formation of ISIS?

Just blame US or Turkey for supplying ISIS for weapons. 

Or otherwise just blame the Salafist Islam for being such a Human Hating Religion where these blood thirsty people don't hesitate to even slaughter their own Salafi brothers (what to talk about Shias and other Minorities).

For sure Salafist Jihadies deserve no right to govern in any part of the world, while this means only Zulm upon the minorities.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I love the delusions in this thread. There will be no end to the war as long as the criminal Al-Assad regime is in power. There are only two main options at hand. Continuous war in Syria that the Al-Assad regime and it's terrorist allies cannot win and Syria remaining a highly failed state, or the removal of the criminal Al-Assad regime and its foreign stooges.
> 
> Our beloved and ancient Sham will be a graveyard for the vodka and heroin addicts. The Farsi and Hazara Mongol ones alike just like in history. The vodka addicts so far do not dare to send land troops but once they do, the same will apply to them.



These are only your dreams. 

Once Jordan, Saudia and Turkey back off, then terrorist Jihadies will have no future in Syria and they will be crushed the same way as Hafizul Asad crushed them, and nobody is going to shed tears for them. 

There is absolutely no option for Assad to go, while this means genocide at the hands of Salafi MB terrorists. There is minor to no difference between them and ISIS. 

If moderate Syrian Sunnies/Shias/Christians/Minorities want to exist in this region, then at every cost Salafi MB terrorists should be killed. 

And Saudia, Turkey and Qatar are themselves nothing. They are only playing that game for which US have chosen them. If US backs off, then Saudia/Qatar/Turkey have absolutely no chance. They are only stupids who have been used by US and Israel for their own purposes.


----------



## Serpentine

ptldM3 said:


> You know by now 500 will simply deny or shrug off that claim. He is in 'shock and awe' from the air campaign/ground offensive. He can only stutter 'all they did was capture a few small villages'.



It's funny. Just in time when there is an operation going on in south Aleppo, ISIS comes to rebels' help and attacks only supply route to Aleppo. Till now, the road is closed for concerns of IS IEDs, VBIEDs and attacks. Again, they are cooperating with each other.

Meanwhile, @500 is trying so hard to pretend that ISIS is enemy of rebels and other terrorists, while they are the same.



500 said:


> Israel uses precise bombs in cities not barrels.


Yeah right. meanwhile Israel killed 2000 civilians in most recent Gaza war.


500 said:


> Again u know nothing. US aid started to arrive only in 14 Oct. While already on 10 Oct Israel kicked Syrians out of Golan and pushed deep into Daraa. Only 2 Iraqi Divisions saved Assad's butt then.


I was talking about U.S equipment sold to Israel by U.S, not the direct help by U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

NATO and their face fart enthusiast friends can cry all they want. 

The bombings will continue until all threats are eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Dahret al-Kassar in Quneitra province.

The hospital in Sarmin in Idlib province has been destroyed to prevent insurgents from getting treatment.






Alliance captured the 4th Battalion base in Quneitra province.

Welcome to the class. Today's lesson is learning what pain is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Ahmadinejad weeps for Abdullah Baqiri who died in Syria.






Dying in Syria for what? ah, to protect their forward base against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> Dying in Syria for what? ah, to protect their forward base against Israel.


not everything turns around Israël. not everything has something to do with Israël. 
the reason why Iran is helping (except the past when Assad was the only to be against Saddam to invade Iran) is to avoid the salafis hand on the region. some people are scared regions/countries become anti Iran and anti shias. 
sadly they don't understand they help a dictator to stay (my opinion) when country needs a change .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Hussein said:


> not everything turns around Israël. not everything has something to do with Israël.
> the reason why Iran is helping (except the past when Assad was the only to be against Saddam to invade Iran) is to avoid the salafis hand on the region. some people are scared regions/countries become anti Iran and anti shias.
> sadly they don't understand they help a dictator to stay (my opinion) when country needs a change .



Iran has always avoided using their own men to die in wars unless unavoidable. They have always used Arab proxies to do it for them. Whether that's Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Hezbollah or Iraq Shia militia.

For Iran to commit men and have senior members killed, it must be something really important.

So just what is so important? Iran was supporting Assad before ISIS had a stronghold on Syria.

The reason they supported Assad was because Syria was the conduit to smuggling arms to Hezbollah against Israel. The Iranians have been paranoid about losing their Israeli border presence. They knew that if Syria fell to the opposition, that arms shipments to Hezbollah would be greatly reduced or stopped.

We know Iran has been busy trying to create a new front with Israel in the Golan. They've been liquidated every time they have tried, but are still trying.


----------



## ultron

This war is pointless. Assad is only 50 years old compared to Hadi who is 70 years old. 20 more years of killing will end up with millions of people dead.

The best way out of this is to do an early presidential election overseen by the UN in which Assad is allowed to run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It's funny. Just in time when there is an operation going on in south Aleppo, ISIS comes to rebels' help and attacks only supply route to Aleppo. Till now, the road is closed for concerns of IS IEDs, VBIEDs and attacks. Again, they are cooperating with each other.
> 
> Meanwhile, @500 is trying so hard to pretend that ISIS is enemy of rebels and other terrorists, while they are the same.


Despite "the only road was cut" Asadists kept large offensive in Aleppo. For some reason they are not concerned about that cut.



> Yeah right. meanwhile Israel killed 2000 civilians in most recent Gaza war.


Thats total number of killed, mostly Hamas members + civilians killed by misfired Hamas rockets. Iranian rockets supplied to Hamas killed far more Gazans than Israelis.

Can you show me a SINGLE example of Israel using unguided bombs or MLRS in Gaza?



> I was talking about U.S equipment sold to Israel by U.S, not the direct help by U.S.


US never fought directly for Israel. As for sold equipment do u think Arabs fight only with their own produced equipment? What a nonsense argument.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Despite "the only road was cut" Asadists kept large offensive in Aleppo. For some reason they are not concerned about that cut.




Meh. Off terrain vehicles. Syria is mostly desert, no roads.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> But this does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there implementing a media blackout, then how do know about their apparent success  ?


Oh yes, I'm sure stronk Russian APS is totally equiped on all 110% of SAA tenks. Great logic comrade.

Media blackout because Russia and regime actually do use media to locate rebel positions, some rebel groups are too revealing.



ptldM3 said:


> *State a source* in which the Russians bombed that bridge specifically because of a tank column. I am waiting but i will not hold my breath. Like i mentioned earlier destroying the bridge (which is in ISIS held territory) cuts your ISIS brothers into two and prevents reinforcements, supplies and retreat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned anything about "entire groups". I *very clearly stated* that there are many foreign fighters in various "rebel" groups, this includes the FSA. I'm not even sure what you are trying to prove other then the fact that you have reading comprehension problems but i am understanding after all the IQ level from your part of the world is in the 70s to low 80s which is considered challenged.


This entire conversation about the JAI tank column was *never about ISIS.
*
Aww, ran out of an argument so you make fun of the mentally ill? I expected more, then again, you're pro-putin Russian. Expectations too high maybe.
The vast majority of rebels are Syrian, but here's what you said:
"You mean to say the FSA, ISIS and the 40 other groups fighting in Syria are all Syrians? Gosh there happens to be a lot of Syrians that keep coming from Turkey with foreign birth certificates.

Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 781"
Now, are you going to admit that what you said was retarded?
Because you clearly insinuated that somehow rebel groups get all their troops from the outside. Or a large portion. Which is entirely untrue.



Serpentine said:


> It's funny. Just in time when there is an operation going on in south Aleppo, ISIS comes to rebels' help and attacks only supply route to Aleppo. Till now, the road is closed for concerns of IS IEDs, VBIEDs and attacks. Again, they are cooperating with each other.
> 
> Meanwhile, @500 is trying so hard to pretend that ISIS is enemy of rebels and other terrorists, while they are the same.
> 
> 
> Yeah right. meanwhile Israel killed 2000 civilians in most recent Gaza war.
> 
> I was talking about U.S equipment sold to Israel by U.S, not the direct help by U.S.


Regime and ISIS joint attacks on rebels in North Aleppo = Not joint attacks, just stronk SAA tactics.
ISIS and Rebel joint attacks on regime supply line to Aleppo = Clear coordination between terrorist groups.
Iranian double standards at work.

Oh, you want to talk about equipment sold?
May I remind you how Israel supported Iran against Saddam?
Israeli support for Iran during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farag

500 said:


> Superaweseome russian support



Just look at your valuable informative comments, Mr. Think tank. Your hysterical comments will not change the actual battle scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime and ISIS joint attacks on rebels in North Aleppo = Not joint attacks, just stronk SAA tactics.
> ISIS and Rebel joint attacks on regime supply line to Aleppo = Clear coordination between terrorist groups.
> Iranian double standards at work.
> 
> Oh, you want to talk about equipment sold?
> May I remind you how Israel supported Iran against Saddam?
> Israeli support for Iran during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You don't even know why this discussion started and here we are. The whole point is, Iran and Russia presence in Syria is legitimate, but presence of those terrorists coming from other countries is not.

-----------------------------------------

Hezbollah forces providing security for Ashura day commemoration and ceremonies in Beirut:


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> You don't even know why this discussion started and here we are. The whole point is, Iran and Russia presence in Syria is legitimate, but presence of those terrorists coming from other countries is not.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah forces providing security for Ashura day commemoration and ceremonies in Beirut:


The thing is no matter what one says what happens what u see, u will only believe ur own delusions.

Iran and legitimacy in syria don't make sense. Who invited them in: bashar the dude who himself lost it all with his 90% fake election result and supers sion of peaceful protestor. 

But then u are one who sits here and tirelessly defend those who killed ur own during the Iranian protests some 5 7 years ago. So what can and how can we expect u be a sane one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance attack helicopters kill more insurgents.


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


>




Both dogs.... face painted black

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Antaréss

*#Washington: A Message From a Syriac Orthodox to the Russian Church*




*Summary :*

Few months ago, *ISIS* kidnapped *300 Christians* and the minority defenders did nothing about them.
*To Fr. Chaplin:* Fighting *ISIS* is holy but there is nothing holy in defending a criminal like *Al-Assad*.
When we have to choose between *Al-Assad* and *ISIS*, we choose *Jesus* who taught us to be free.
*Al-Assad* is using *Christians* as pawns to keep his clan in power. They monopolize power and money.

The Russian air strikes will form hate and dispute between *Muslims* and *Christians*.
*Khaleel Ma'touq* and *Gabriel Moushe* are members of our *Orthodox Church* who have been in *Al-Assad*'s moderate prisons for more than 2 years.
*Bassel Shehadeh*, an *Orthodox Christian* filmmaker was killed in *2012* by the government in *Homs*.
The regime refused to let people offer prayers for *Bassel* in *Damascus* and was buried inside a church in the rebel-held areas of *Homs* city back then.
*Iyad Al-Deed* who was a friend of *Bassel* and a protester, later he joined the *FSA* and was killed by a Russian air strike in *Homs*.
Thank you madam. But who said they intervened for Christians' sake ?
And didn't rebels say '_Christians to Lebanon_' ? You violated the rules by going to *Washington* and you'll be '_resisted_' for slamming *Bashar* and his '_resistance_'.

A while ago you learned how to become a '_moderate Sunni_', here is how to become a '_moderate Orthodox_' :




*Left:* An Islamist, Nasibi, Wahhabi Christian. Stay as you're madam and never ever become '_moderate_'.
*Right:* A moderate, oppressed, resistant Christian. Please sir, save us from that big head of yours by hitting it with a sledge-hammer. Thank you.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Fatimiyoun Tatbirist Commander was Stomped and Delivered to Hell*




*Name:* Mustafa Sadr-Zada
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Allegiance:* Fatimiyoun

He was the commander of *Ammar Battalion* of *Fatimiyoun* foreign tatbirists. Have fun with the other scums in Hell.

*Source (Farsi):* Saat24
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Another Foreign Tatbirist Has Perished in Southern Aleppo*




*Name:* Hadi Shuja'
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Allegiance:* Basij

Just look how *Saudi Arabia* is imposing itself everywhere in the *Middle East*.

*Source (Farsi):* Tehran News
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Pictures Have Killed Two More Hizbullah Tatbirists*




*Name:* Sami Harb and Abbas Husain
*Nationality:* Lebanese
*Allegiance:* Hizbullah (Lebanon)
*Sami* was sent to Hell for taking a picture with *Qasim Sulaimani* while *Abbas* was sent to Hell for taking a picture with *Hasan Nasrullah*.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: An IRGC Tatbirist was Stomped by the Rebels*




*Name:* Muhammad Istihkami
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Allegiance:* IRGC

An oppressed and too moderate tatbirist from the *33th Al-Mahdi Airborne Brigade*.

*Source (Farsi):* Ghatreh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for the *Ahmadinejad*'s bodyguard, *Abdullah Baqiri*, Iranian sources confirmed that he went to Hell (here).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> The thing is no matter what one says what happens what u see, u will only believe ur own delusions.
> 
> Iran and legitimacy in syria don't make sense. Who invited them in: bashar the dude who himself lost it all with his 90% fake election result and supers sion of peaceful protestor.
> 
> But then u are one who sits here and tirelessly defend those who killed ur own during the Iranian protests some 5 7 years ago. So what can and how can we expect u be a sane one.



I can't take your posts seriously anymore, so, why don't you save your precious time? Life is too short.

--------------------------------------------------------












500 said:


> Despite "the only road was cut" Asadists kept large offensive in Aleppo. For some reason they are not concerned about that cut.



The route was cut only yesterday. Amazing cooperation between ISIS and rebels, since they are one soul in 2 bodies.



United said:


> Both dogs.... face painted black



This is a place for mature discussion, not a kindergarten, I think there are websites designed solely for that purpose. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> I can't take your posts seriously anymore, so, why don't you save your precious time? Life is too short.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The route was cut only yesterday. Amazing cooperation between ISIS and rebels, since they are one soul in 2 bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a place for mature discussion, not a kindergarten, I think there are websites designed solely for that purpose.
> 
> .


Running away are we now mullah boy. 
This is what u say when u don't have a leg to stand on. 

Better for. Just don't quote me either no matter how itchy it gets fot u



United said:


> Both dogs.... face painted black


Beautiful country messed up by sectarian crap. But really nice awesome people had a blast there a month ago. Hoping to be there again in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Running away are we now mullah boy.
> This is what u say when u don't have a leg to stand on.


If you think you had a strong argument back there, then it's fine, you can now celebrate.


Aslan said:


> Better for. Just don't quote me either no matter how itchy it gets fot u



I would be be fine with that. Why engage in an argument that we both know leads nowhere and waste our time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Forward!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


>


We all remember how u begged for US support in Tikrit after Soleimani lost 1000 people and could not capture a shyt.



> The route was cut only yesterday. Amazing cooperation between ISIS and rebels, since they are one soul in 2 bodies.


So I was right again. This so called cut had not whatsoever military value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> We all remember how u begged for US support in Tikrit after Soleimani lost 1000 people and could not capture a shyt.



Tikrit was captured by Iran-backed Hashd al-Shaabi (PMF), just like how they fully captured Baiji few days ago without one single U.S airstrike, which seem to help ISIS more than destroying them.



500 said:


> So I was right again. This so called cut had not whatsoever military value.


How did you reach that conclusion? Because it was closed yesterday? Amazing runaway tactics dear 500, but try it on someone else. Your Nusra and Co terrorists are the same as ISIS terrorists, they fight for the same values and goals.

We have witnessed an outstanding cooperation between ISIS and rebels again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Antaréss said:


> *#Washington: A Message From a Syriac Orthodox to the Russian Church*



Beautiful girl, but too stupid to understand one simple thing: SAA has no resource to protect every its citizen. The US-backed terrorists groups slaughtered and kidnapping not only Christians, but also Alawits in Latakia, Shias and Sunnis, i.e. everyone who don't agree with their point of view.



Antaréss said:


> we choose *Jesus* who taught us to be free.



Jesus and Holy Fathers also taught Christians to protect themselves and their relatives in war times.
*The Apostle Matthew 10:34*_ "I did not come to bring peace, but a sword."_




So this is Christian Community should create their own armed militia, checkpoints control and others stuffs which is will help to protect them from terrorists, and also they should stop to blame Assad for their own cowardly or stupidly.


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> Iran has always avoided using their own men to die in wars unless unavoidable. They have always used Arab proxies to do it for them. Whether that's Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Hezbollah or Iraq Shia militia.


i agree Iran rarely sends troops
but don't put a propaganda stance in your message "Arab proxies" ... this is nothing about using arabs. 
anyway most of the groups exist before Iran is supporting them. for Palestine of course groups fight Israel before 79. LOL.
and about Iraq it is too complex to summarize in a kid way : PMF is helping but other militias could / can be dangerous for Iraq. 


GBU-28 said:


> For Iran to commit men and have senior members killed, it must be something really important.


Iran is sending experimented or valuable persons in army. everyone knows this; and it is not because some are bad guys that it changes fact they are good army men. 


GBU-28 said:


> So just what is so important? Iran was supporting Assad before ISIS had a stronghold on Syria.


you don't get something. KSA supported ISIS to make things worst. 
but before even ISIS in Syria , they were already groups supported by MB and KSA/Qatar to make the rebels hate Iranians. from the beginning all countries around (almost) wanted to take benefit out of Syrian rebels. 


GBU-28 said:


> The reason they supported Assad was because Syria was the conduit to smuggling arms to Hezbollah against Israel. The Iranians have been paranoid about losing their Israeli border presence. They knew that if Syria fell to the opposition, that arms shipments to Hezbollah would be greatly reduced or stopped.
> 
> We know Iran has been busy trying to create a new front with Israel in the Golan. They've been liquidated every time they have tried, but are still trying.


this is your fantasm. but your fantasm doesn't mean reality. 
golan? Assad never cared to attack Israel even with all the propaganda against Israel he is using... just blabla and bullshit words , as usual. 
Hezbollah since a long time now they don't attack Israel . In Lebanon they enter politics and work with non anti Israel groups , because they share a same goal for Lebanese politics . they become much more national now. 
still like u i don't like them but it is important to be honest and see the truth instead of being blind with hatred.


----------



## Styx

not sure if already posted but...

*Russia offers air cover for anti-Assad rebels, urges polls*
* Russia's air force in Syria is ready to support the Free Syrian Army in its fight against the Islamic State militant group, Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov says.*

MOSCOW: Russia said on Saturday (Oct 24) it was ready to provide air support for Western-backed moderate rebels battling both militants and Syrian President Bashar al-Assad as Moscow presses on with its diplomatic offensive over the conflict.

Speaking after a surprise summit between Syria's embattled leader and Russian President Vladimir Putin at the Kremlin this week, Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov urged moves towards presidential and parliamentary polls in the war-torn country.

Representatives of Syria's Western-backed opposition sounded incredulous, saying Russia should first stop bombing moderate rebels and that talk of elections was premature.

On the ground, Syrian troops backed by Russian air strikes battled fighters from the Islamic State (IS) group in a bid to restore a key supply line to second city Aleppo, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

At least 28 IS fighters and 21 troops and pro-regime militia have been killed in the battle for the road leading to the government-held part of Aleppo, it said.

The monitors also reported Russian strikes in northern Hama province and said six people, including three children, were killed in what was believed to be a Russian strike on the village of Al-Barqun in Aleppo province.

Russia and the West have been at loggerheads over Assad's fate, a major sticking point in efforts to solve a crisis that has killed more than 250,000 people since 2011 and sparked an exodus of around four million refugees.

Seeking to shake off months of Western isolation over the Ukraine conflict, Putin last month launched air strikes in Syria and has since launched negotiations with the war's key regional players, including some of Assad's worst enemies, such as Saudi Arabia and Turkey.

But Washington has accused Moscow of seeking to buttress Assad by bombing moderate rebels in Syria, and refused to share intelligence over Syria.

*A SHIFT IN RUSSIA'S POSITION?*

Analysts say Lavrov's offer of support for the anti-Assad opposition in the fight against IS could point to a shift in the Kremlin's position.

"We are ready to also support patriotic opposition, including the so-called Free Syrian Army, from the air," Lavrov said in an interview with the Rossiya 1 television channel.

Russia has previously only used the words "patriotic" or "healthy" to describe groups backing Assad. Moscow says it has struggled to identify areas controlled by moderate rebels and has urged the West to help build bridges.

The Russian government released the transcript of the interview after Lavrov and US Secretary of State John Kerry agreed in Vienna on Friday to explore new ways of trying to reach a political settlement.

Lavrov, who spoke to Kerry again on Saturday, also said the huge influx of migrants to Europe - many of them Syrian refugees - had helped shift EU politicians' thinking, which could potentially lead the way to fresh talks on Syria's future.

"Of course, it's necessary to prepare for both parliamentary and presidential polls," Lavrov added.

*'WE DON'T UNDERSTAND RUSSIA'*

Western-backed Syrian rebels rejected Russia's offer of help under current circumstances.

"Russia is bombing the Free Syrian Army and now it wants to cooperate with us, while it remains committed to Assad?" said Lieutenant Colonel Ahmad Saoud, a spokesman for the Division 13 rebel group. "We don't understand Russia at all!"

But things could be different if Assad quits power, he suggested. "In the event that Assad leaves, there is a transitional government, a ceasefire and the formation of a national army to serve its country, we will try to forget the pain in order to build our country."

Samir Nashar, a member of the Syrian National Coalition, the opposition's main political body, said the proposal of new elections was absurd and accused Moscow of trying "to circumvent the demands of the Syrian people for Assad's departure".

Syria last held presidential elections in June 2014, with Assad re-elected for a seven-year term with 88.7 per cent of the vote. The election was dismissed by the opposition and condemned internationally.

- 'Things resolve themselves' -
Some analysts say Moscow may not be married to the idea of Assad staying in power indefinitely, with others suggesting the Kremlin may be nudging the disgraced leader to share power.

Jeremy Binnie, Middle East editor at IHS Jane's Defence Weekly, said Putin wants to see a settlement in Syria and is "prepared to retire Bashar al-Assad to achieve that goal".

Washington and its allies say there is no role for Assad in the future, although some of them have said recently his resignation need not be immediate.

Putin has stressed that Assad's fate should be decided by the people and said Russia's possible support for the moderate rebels was agreed with the Syrian leader. In a sign of progress, Russia and Jordan, a member of a US-lead coalition that is also bombing IS targets, agreed to "coordinate" their air operations in Syria.

Kerry welcomed the deal and said he was not worried by the absence of a common position on Assad's fate. "If we can get into a political process, sometimes these things have a way of resolving themselves."

- AFP/ec

Russia offers air cover for anti-Assad rebels, urges polls - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

@500 does figures provided by SOHR are credible? Are they provide authentic estimation close to ground realities or these figures are just propaganda?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CIS-TRANS said:


> @500 does figures provided by SOHR are credible? Are they provide authentic estimation close to ground realities or these figures are just propaganda?


Not credible. I would not call it propaganda, just guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


>


Do Shias have short term memory loss or something? I thought you guys cut yourselves for Hussein over something 1500 years ago? That's actually barbaric, cutting 10 year olds' heads open because YA HUSSEIN YA ALI
Do you seem to forget that beheading is justified in Islam? Or is it only okay if Iran & Shias beheads and hangs people?
You see, unlike cutting a 10 year old's head, beheading is swift and ends the life of the person quickly.



Barmaley said:


> Jesus and Holy Fathers also taught Christians to protect themselves and their relatives in war times.
> *The Apostle Matthew 10:34*_ "I did not come to bring peace, but a sword."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is Christian Community should create their own armed militia, checkpoints control and others stuffs which is will help to protect them from terrorists, and also they should stop to blame Assad for their own cowardly or stupidly.


Christians already formed their own armed militia. It's called the Jesus Christ Brigade and it's part of the Southern Front. They also fight FSA terrorists daily...
wait...
oh, they're part of the FSA.
Well, time to call them not real Christians, amirite ruskie?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Do you seem to forget that beheading is justified in Islam?



Why don't you leave your comfort in U.S, go to Syria to do some holy beheading? It's justified after all.

Do you know what is also justified in Islam? Killing terrorists, which is what we are doing in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jesus Christ Brigade



lol, they aren't even real.


Also, it's scary to die under Russian Air strike





SAA advancing at the villages of Bala, Marj al-Sultan & Nulah in reef #Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Why don't you leave your comfort in U.S, go to Syria to do some holy beheading? It's justified after all.
> 
> Do you know what is also justified in Islam? Killing terrorists, which is what we are doing in Syria.


Wait, Iran kills NDF, SAA, and IRGC?
Why don't you leave the comfort of Iran and go "kill terrorists" in Syria? Or are you afraid you might not scream YA HUSSEIN enough and die of bad luck w/o Hussein blessing?



Barmaley said:


> lol, they aren't even real.


Except, they are. They are part of the southern front. A few hundred fighters, maybe a thousand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Wait, Iran kills NDF, SAA, and IRGC?



No, Nusra, ISIS, Jaish al-Fateh, Ahrar al-Sham, Soqur al-Sham, Jund al-Aqsa, Jaish al-Nasr, Filaq al-Sham and some others.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Why don't you leave the comfort of Iran and go "kill terrorists" in Syria? Or are you afraid you might not scream YA HUSSEIN enough and die of bad luck w/o Hussein blessing?



They won't let me go even if I wanted and I don't find it necessary to do it yet, but if it comes to defending my country, I will do it without wasting time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't deny that. It depends on your personal views after all and convictions.
> 
> Actually the stoning of the "devil" is a well-established Islamic principle and it's not really that absurd as it is a mere symbolic action and part of the larger experience of Hajj. Same with Safva. There is an consensus about those two practices in all schools of Islam too.
> 
> Meanwhile certain recent Shia practices, that I won't mention here, since we are off-topic and it would cause controversies, are not only harmful for yourself but have nothing to do with Islamic traditions.
> 
> Anyway, as I wrote I was placing baits in the waters and moreover reaching to Blackeagle's post that I also quoted.
> 
> Ramadan is also an Islamic principle accepted by all Islamic sects.
> 
> The thing is that Shia's often use religious argumentation or the notion that they are always fighting against oppression and taking the side of the righteous. A lot of their doctrine is based on that following the First Fitna.
> 
> Also I can't think of anything in the ME/Arab/Muslim world currently which is more unjust and bloody in nature, aside from ISIS, than the very same Al-Assad regime that the only Shia theocracy in the world protects and hordes of young Shia volunteers from across the world arrive to "protect" along with the idea of them protecting a SHRINE (like that was ever important compared to actual human casualties) that is not even located in Damascus but CAIRO.
> 
> Regarding the use of religion etc., we agree. It's a dirty game and hence why I am not a big fan of "state clergies" or "career imams" as I call them.
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a massage but I think that I will skip the stones this time around.
> 
> Time to call it a day, I have slept less than 5 hours in the past 48 hours (work, assignment, out of town and since that period numerous discussions on PDF after my break, lol)
> 
> Time to hit the bed otherwise I will miss all the football today. We can't have that. Celta de Vigo vs Real Madrid in less than 7 hours time.
> 
> Back to the Syrian conflict, may it soon end for the betterment of Syria, the Syrian people and region. Also damn our pathetic regimes especially the Arab ones for their inactive and cheap speeches in regards to Syria. I have only contempt for them nowadays. My limit has been reached. Gaddafi for all his lunatic (IMO) statements at times was right about the current Arab "leadership". Look what you made me do @Metanoia before I turn 25, @jamahir will have converted me to "Gaddafism"
> 
> 
> 
> I know the prevalent opinion of Shia Arabs in KSA and the GCC. If all of those millions of people really wanted to attack their fellow citizens due to small religious differences, vice versa too, KSA/GCC would have been another Syria/Iraq decades ago. Of course it is not like that and Ali Husseini al-Sistani is still the dominant "Imam/Grand Ayatollah/Marjah" for Shia Twelvers worldwide. Thank God for the Shia community because if that was Khamenei they would be in trouble.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI I will delete my post since I understand if users cannot detect the humor and context. I will leave this discussion as I think that it is is important.


what post??


----------



## ultron

Alliance again launches offensive against insurgents in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Face fart addicts need to hurry up send more advanced weapons to the moderate cannibals. We need an excuses to try our heavier weaponry on live targets.


----------



## Full Moon

Iran, Asad, Hz, Afghan Hazara, Iraqi Shia, Pakistani Shia have all failed to keep Asad on its feet. Now the Russians are being recruited to bombard civilians in an attempt to keep that guy in power. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Full Moon said:


> Iran, Asad, Hz, Afghan Hazara, Iraqi Shia, Pakistani Shia have all failed to keep Asad on its feet. Now the Russians are being recruited to bombard civilians in an attempt to keep that guy in power.
> 
> Good luck.



Let me correct you here .

US , UK , France , Turkey , Saudi Arabia , Qatar , Jordan , Zions in Israel and thousands of Wahhabis and Takfiris from Egypt , Tunisia , Iraq , Sudan , Palestine , Afghanistan , Russia , Tajikistan , China , Pakistan and 80+ countries have failed to defeat Syrian government and now they're desperately asking the Americans to save them .

I bet if Houthis receive 500+ TOW missiles , they'll liberate mecca and enclave those big belly sheikhs in weeks but your terrorists have failed to much in Syria despite having thousands of ATGMs .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on insurgents in the capital city


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> Let me correct you here .
> 
> US , UK , France , Turkey , Saudi Arabia , Qatar , Jordan , Zions in Israel and thousands of Wahhabis and Takfiris from Egypt , Tunisia , Iraq , Sudan , Palestine , Afghanistan , Russia , Tajikistan , China , Pakistan and 80+ countries have failed to defeat Syrian government and now they're desperately asking the Americans to save them .
> 
> I bet if Houthis receive 500+ TOW missiles , they'll liberate mecca and enclave those big belly sheikhs in weeks but your terrorists have failed to much in Syria despite having thousands of ATGMs .



Nailed it bro, right on spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Full Moon said:


> Iran, Asad, Hz, Afghan Hazara, Iraqi Shia, Pakistani Shia have all failed to keep Asad on its feet. Now the Russians are being recruited to bombard civilians in an attempt to keep that guy in power.
> 
> Good luck.




Assad offered to resign. It's insurgents who insist Assad stay in power so they can fight it out because war is fun for boys. Testosterone rules


----------



## Full Moon

The SiLent crY said:


> Let me correct you here .
> 
> US , UK , France , Turkey , Saudi Arabia , Qatar , Jordan , Zions in Israel and thousands of Wahhabis and Takfiris from Egypt , Tunisia , Iraq , Sudan , Palestine , Afghanistan , Russia , Tajikistan , China , Pakistan and 80+ countries have failed to defeat Syrian government and now they're desperately asking the Americans to save them .
> 
> I bet if Houthis receive 500+ TOW missiles , they'll liberate mecca and enclave those big belly sheikhs in weeks but your terrorists have failed to much in Syria despite having thousands of ATGMs .


It looks like Aashura caused some keyboard diarrhea for you today. It will be the last laugh dude. There are millions of Syrian refugees today around the world because of your humanitarian efforts in saving Asad. When I saw Syrian children begging in Istanbul, I realized that a lake of vomit is cleaner than a Persian man's heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Let me correct you here .
> 
> US , UK , France , Turkey , Saudi Arabia , Qatar , Jordan , Zions in Israel and thousands of Wahhabis and Takfiris from Egypt , Tunisia , Iraq , Sudan , Palestine , Afghanistan , Russia , Tajikistan , China , Pakistan and 80+ countries have failed to defeat Syrian government and now they're desperately asking the Americans to save them .


Yeah rebels recieve help from all NATO + 80 countries thats why their main artillery is cannon firing coking gas cylinders .

This is all NATO might:




 



> I bet if Houthis receive 500+ TOW missiles , they'll liberate mecca and enclave those big belly sheikhs in weeks but your terrorists have failed to much in Syria despite having thousands of ATGMs .


They have all Yemen army arsenal including Scud ballistic missiles.

Rebels got TOW missiles only one year AFTER full scale Hezbollah & Iraqi militia invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR1907

Full Moon said:


> It looks like Aashura caused some keyboard diarrhea for you today. It will be the last laugh dude. There are millions of Syrian refugees today around the world because of your humanitarian efforts in saving Asad. When I saw Syrian children begging in Istanbul, I realized that a lake of vomit is cleaner than a Persian man's heart.



What about the Yemeni child whose parents got murdered in Saudi airstrikes? What about that you mofo?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Israel attacks insurgents in Quneitra province. Possibly with Russia's approval.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658045696801685504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

IR1907 said:


> What about the Yemeni child whose parents got murdered in Saudi airstrikes? What about that you mofo?



Didn't you see them too? There are millions of them around the world crossing seas in small boats like Syrian refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Full Moon said:


> It looks like Aashura caused some keyboard diarrhea for you today. It will be the last laugh dude. There are millions of Syrian refugees today around the world because of your humanitarian efforts in saving Asad. When I saw Syrian children begging in Istanbul, I realized that a lake of vomit is cleaner than a Persian man's heart.



There are millions of refugees because your terrorists caused that by entering their towns to gift them freedom and democracy .

Right now more than 80% of Syrians who have not left the country are living under Syrian government's rule peacefully and without any problem like civilized people but on the other hand we have cities like Raqqa , Palmyra , Idlib etc that are ruled by Caliphates and enjoy pure Islam of Ibn Taymiyyah .

This is for democracy and this is the path of real Islam :



Spoiler: Real Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

With no agreement on Bashar's future yet, the carnage continues.

Scores killed by air strikes in northern Syria - Al Jazeera English

Insurgent cameraman killed by Russian air strike. Not graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> With no agreement on Bashar's future yet, the carnage continues.
> 
> Scores killed by air strikes in northern Syria - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Insurgent cameraman killed by Russian air strike. Not graphic.



I love hearing the desperation and confusion in their voices as their fellow jihadis are sent to hell and they cant do anything about it. Absolutely beautiful. 

Cant wait till we are running about 200-300 sorties a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

*No rest for wicked: Night can’t save terrorists from Russian bombers (PHOTOS) *

No rest for wicked: Night can’t save terrorists from Russian bombers (PHOTOS) — RT News

*The aircraft launch their combat missions from an airbase south of Latakia. The jet flames pierce the Arabian night’s sky as Su-24M bombers prepare for take-off.*




© Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation / Facebook
*Meticulous reconnaissance and advanced instruments make sure the airstrikes undertaken at night are as precise as those in day. Advanced Su-34s find it just as easy to drop their devastating cargo into the dark night’s sky.*




© Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation / Facebook
*So do the ‘flying tanks’ – otherwise known as the Su-25.*




© Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation / Facebook
*The jihadists have to sleep with one eye open due to the continued barrage of Russian bombs. Russia says demoralizing the enemy is a key part in forcing foreign fighters out of Syria.*




© Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation / Facebook
*Russian pilots take their missions in shifts to keep up with the intense rhythm of the bombing campaign.*
____________________________________________________________________

LOVE THE PICS SO NICE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> You don't even know why this discussion started and here we are. The whole point is, Iran and Russia presence in Syria is legitimate, but presence of those terrorists coming from other countries is not.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Hezbollah forces providing security for Ashura day commemoration and ceremonies in Beirut:



hezbollah improved so much more like a military now 



Serpentine said:


> Abu-Suleiman al-Misri (Egyptian), a very senior Nusra commander was sent to hell in southern Aleppo:



wait bro lets me get the red carpet for him to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Let me correct you here .
> 
> US , UK , France , Turkey , Saudi Arabia , Qatar , Jordan , Zions in Israel and thousands of Wahhabis and Takfiris from Egypt , Tunisia , Iraq , Sudan , Palestine , Afghanistan , Russia , Tajikistan , China , Pakistan and 80+ countries have failed to defeat Syrian government and now they're desperately asking the Americans to save them .
> 
> I bet if Houthis receive 500+ TOW missiles , they'll liberate mecca and enclave those big belly sheikhs in weeks but your terrorists have failed to much in Syria despite having thousands of ATGMs .


Liberate Mecca? HAHAHAHA
You Iranians are funny and extremely deluded. Or knowingly stupid.


Serpentine said:


> No, Nusra, ISIS, Jaish al-Fateh, Ahrar al-Sham, Soqur al-Sham, Jund al-Aqsa, Jaish al-Nasr, Filaq al-Sham and some others.
> 
> 
> 
> They won't let me go even if I wanted and I don't find it necessary to do it yet, but if it comes to defending my country, I will do it without wasting time.


The only terrorist groups in that list are ISIS and Nusra, and many of Nusra's members are actually kindhearted people. Unlike Hezbollah, which is comparable to ISIS in barbarity, just with a different flavor, a more shiitty flavor 

Well, stay in Iran then. We'll just come to you. Give us a decade and we'll be at your doorstep and knocking down Tehran and Qom.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## veg

Full Moon said:


> Didn't you see them too? There are millions of them around the world crossing seas in small boats like Syrian refugees.


Only the fools will come to this conclusion. 
Yemenies have no way to go to europe.
But look at the Sunni Iraqies, who have a chance of going and they are going to Europe. 

Reality is this that Yemeni Hauthies and SAA all are 1000 times more human friendly than the Salafi Jihadists who only know to do genocide of minorities (actually Salafies are so mad that they slaughter each other too). Therefore people under their territories are not moving to Europe. 

You see Hauthies captured many areas of Yemen. But those yemenies (who are even anti Hauthies) are too not moving to Europe. 

Use you mind before coming up with foolish claims.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, stay in Iran then. We'll just come to you. Give us a decade and we'll be at your doorstep and knocking down Tehran and Qom.



Don't you know without US support and weapons, your people are only shit? 
And US is using you people as toilet paper, but you people are foolish enough to consider yourself leading the world.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Liberate Mecca? HAHAHAHA
> You Iranians are funny and extremely deluded. Or knowingly stupid.
> 
> The only terrorist groups in that list are ISIS and Nusra, and many of Nusra's members are actually kindhearted people. Unlike Hezbollah, which is comparable to ISIS in barbarity, just with a different flavor, a more shiitty flavor
> 
> Well, stay in Iran then. We'll just come to you. Give us a decade and we'll be at your doorstep and knocking down Tehran and Qom.



Okay I am waiting. Please don't get killed by a suicide bomber in the process, one of your brothers may do a mistake and blow up in friendly population. Chances of you reaching Iran's borders alive is very narrow, so be cautious.

The only thing comparable to ISIS is other Syrian rebels, from Nusra to Ahrar al-Sham and others. One soul in few bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Serpentine said:


> Okay I am waiting. Please don't get killed by a suicide bomber in the process, one of your brothers may do a mistake and blow up in friendly population. Chances of you reaching Iran's borders alive is very narrow, so be cautious.
> 
> The only thing comparable to ISIS is other Syrian rebels, from Nusra to Ahrar al-Sham and others. One soul in few bodies.



I think , you should account an historical counter revenge campaign from Arabs not now, but in long term toward Iran. Because you really scattered Arab world, turned them againist each other by means of sectetian...
I dond recall anything than Iran wrecked Arabs so much after Mongolian invasion in history...

Nothing stay stabil in the world. Everything changes by time. Opinions, communities, politics, sects, economics etc....

If some day Arabs wake up, open their eyes and terminate your illusion game based on secterian then how Iran could struggle with Arabs...??

Do you expect any possibility of that in next decades, or even next century??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> If some day Arabs wake up, open their eyes and terminate your illusion game based on secterian then how Iran could struggle with Arabs...??


by waking up i guess you mean they hear your Erdogan or KSA wahhabis ? 
everyone can be stupid and fanatics, call it wake up as u want and wishing it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeratul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oproh

Great news that moderate terrorists are dying thanks to Russian bombs.
Poor terrorists supporters having a hard time doing damage control here, your terrorists are burning in hell right now while Assad is relaxing at his home comfortably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

oproh said:


> Great news that moderate terrorists are dying thanks to Russian bombs.
> Poor terrorists supporters having a hard time doing damage control here, your terrorists are burning in hell right now while Assad is relaxing at his home comfortably.



long live assad, long live oppressor

stalin apprentice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Notorious insurgent TOW shooter Abu Omar KIA in Mansoura today.



dearhypocrite said:


> long live assad, long live oppressor
> 
> stalin apprentice




Islam and democracy don't mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> Islam and democracy don't mix.


Who told u this, seriously stick to ur daily posting of bs. Leave religion out of it moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

Al Nusra terrorist getting owned by RUAF



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




alarabi said:


> I totally agree with this statement. I mean with respect who can be more stupid than Farsi. It was a mistake to make them enter Islam. First, Arab should have cured Farsi then talked to them about Islam.
> What can we expect from drug addicted?


Your prophet made a big mistake bringing Islam to Iran. Now enjoy the fruits of that


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> Well, stay in Iran then. We'll just come to you.


Be my guest ill give you ghorme sabzi


----------



## Serpentine

Brothers in Arms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658284331589177344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

ultron said:


> Notorious insurgent TOW shooter Abu Omar KIA in Mansoura today.


#FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa - Syria map syria.liveuamap.com

#FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa




this guy ?  


Dr.Thrax said:


> The Legendary "Abu Tow," took out 68 tanks:


good riddance


----------



## Hussein

alarabi said:


> I totally agree with this statement. I mean *with respect *who can be more stupid than Farsi? It was a mistake to make them enter Islam. First, Arab should have cured Farsi then talked to them about Islam.
> What can we expect from drug addicted?


it is funny how "with respect" you insult ALL persians 
i wonder what it is when "without respect"


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rukarl said:


> *Al Nusra* terrorist getting owned by RUAF
> 
> 
> 
> Your prophet made a big mistake bringing Islam to Iran. Now enjoy the fruits of that


Al Nusra? He was a journalist you insolent swine.



Geralt said:


> #FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa - Syria map syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> #FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy ?
> 
> good riddance


That guy was injured.
Other guy Abu Omar is older and has a much larger beard.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658278410469429248

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

Dr.Thrax said:


> Al Nusra? He was a journalist you insolent swine.
> 
> 
> That guy was injured.
> Other guy Abu Omar is older and has a much larger beard.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658278410469429248


let's hope he succumbs to his injuries, then, or better, maybe assad can drop a couple barrel bombs on the hospital where he and other jihadis are being treated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

@Serpentine as I've heard Russia has expressed its redyness to cooperate with FSA against ISIS with "air support" and has called for early presidential election in Syria ....



Hussein said:


> it is funny how "with respect" you insult ALL persians
> i wonder what it is when "without respect"


Dear Hussain "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Insurgent TOW ATGMs are preyed upon by Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters.


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> @Serpentine as I've heard Russia has expressed its redyness to cooperate with FSA against ISIS with "air support" and has called for early presidential election in Syria ....



Yes, no problem in that. Also about early elections, that is also good, when 'all parties' can participate in an election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Notorious insurgent TOW shooter Abu Omar KIA in Mansoura today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam and democracy don't mix.





Geralt said:


> #FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa - Syria map syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> #FSA Suqur Al-Ghab announce death of experienced TOW shooter "Abu Omar" and militant Khalid Al-'Issa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy ?
> 
> good riddance



in islam, when you fight, either go for win or martyr

both are victorious, peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

dearhypocrite said:


> in islam, when you fight, either go for win or martyr


so all missions are basically suicide missions unless you're going up against unarmed everyday people ? 

good luck, but this thing doesn't make a distinction between "moderate" and extremist "rebel"


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Yes, no problem in that. Also about early elections, that is also good, when 'all parties' can participate in an election.



Election .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

alarabi said:


> I totally agree with this statement. I mean with respect who can be more stupid than Farsi? It was a mistake to make them enter Islam. First, Arab should have cured Farsi then talked to them about Islam.
> What can we expect from drug addicted?


Watch your mouth bediuan without this farsi you would still live in tents the so called islamic golden age came from iranian scientists.

As your statement above nobody should convert the rotten bediuans to islam because they were cancer who destroyed islam within



Rukarl said:


> Al Nusra terrorist getting owned by RUAF
> 
> 
> 
> Your prophet made a big mistake bringing Islam to Iran. Now enjoy the fruits of that


The prophet is innocent from that he never told to invade or convert anyone but after his death you know the bediuan mentality which is based on stealing and killing they used islam to invade these lands for wealth,women,and slaves.


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Yes, no problem in that. Also about early elections, that is also good, when 'all parties' can participate in an election.



An free election by participation of all sane groups and sides of the conflict is the only chance for the Syrians to reshape the future of the Syria but if the upcoming result would be respected too ...



Full Moon said:


> Election .



What is funny about Election?


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> An free election by participation of all *sane* groups and sides of the conflict is the only chance for the Syrians to reshape the future of the Syria but if the upcoming result would be respected too ...
> 
> What is funny about Election?


Baath that gassed kids cant be considered sane by any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Baath that gassed kids cant be considered sane by any means.


yes but elections speak: if Assad is not popular he will loose. 
judging who can be candidate or not is a stupid choice to avoid a democracy in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Baath that gassed kids cant be considered sane by any means.



All the maniacs that get 'elected' in Israel are considered sane in your dictionary, hence you are not exactly qualified to talk about who is sane or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> yes but elections speak: if Assad is not popular he will loose.
> judging who can be candidate or not is a stupid choice to avoid a democracy in future.


Taking Assad to elections is like taking Hitler to elections in 1945.



Serpentine said:


> All the maniacs that get 'elected' in Israel are considered sane in your dictionary, hence you are not exactly qualified to talk about who is sane or not.


None of Israeli leaders gassed kids.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> None of Israeli leaders gassed kids.



It was a false flag attack by rebels and the only one who supposedly benefitted from it was them. It's basic math and given the nature of animals in some opposition groups, it's the most logical scenario.

Assad wouldn't gain anything by using gas, but rebels would gain a lot, like convincing the west to attack Syria, which they ultimately failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

500 said:


> Taking Assad to elections is like taking Hitler to elections in 1945.
> 
> *
> None of Israeli leaders gassed kids*.



They bombed kids .... or as you like to say : " Israel is using smart bombs" ...


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Taking Assad to elections is like taking Hitler to elections in 1945.


not taking him to elections is a mistake : as many candidates as possible should be there 
i believe in Syrian people being smart and they 'll do the best choice
Assad , a day or another, will be judged for what he've done. hopefully. but sadly the countries and sponsors of terrorism won't be judged, never.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Taking Assad to elections is like taking Hitler to elections in 1945.



Are you afraid of election? 
The current chaotic situation in Syria is the outcome of the very same people like you who have considered themselves as legitimate decision makers on behalf of Syrian people .. let them choose what they want for their own future and respect the outcome ....


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It was a false flag attack by rebels and the only one who supposedly benefitted from it was them. It's basic math and given the nature of animals in some opposition groups, it's the most logical scenario.


1) Victims of the attack were Assad enemies.
2) Attack was carried by large number of Volcano rockets. Only Assadists have them.
3) Azimuths measured by UN commission indicate that attack came from Assad positions.

Anyone more than 1 digit IQ realizes that it was carried by Assad.



> Assad wouldn't gain anything by using gas, but rebels would gain a lot, like convincing the west to attack Syria, which they ultimately failed.


Assad had many benefits:
1) He killed over thousand of his opponents and their supporters.
2) Tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands forced to flee.
3) He became a partner for international deal, boosting his legitimacy.
4) He showed to his opponents that he can do with them literally anything and no one will care. For example after chemical attack Assad launched starving campaign on Ghouta. No one cared. Several months later Assad launched absolutely insane barrel bombing of Aleppo and again no one cared.
5) #4 this led to desperation and sharp rise of Islamists among his opponents which again helped Assad to pose himself as "moderate" and boots international legitimacy.

What he lost from this attack? Absolutely nothing.



raptor22 said:


> Are you afraid of election?
> The current chaotic situation in Syria is the outcome of the very same people like you who have considered themselves as legitimate decision makers on behalf of Syrian people .. let them choose what they want for their own future and respect the outcome ....


Again, would u let Hitler run elections in 1945? There is no difference here. 
Baath and SSNP should be prosecuted just like Nazism and banned for good (they ARE actually Nazis and dont even hide it). Leaders should be shot like mad dogs middle ranks sent to jail. After that u can make elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Again, would u let Hitler run elections in 1945? There is no difference here.
> Baath and SSNP should be prosecuted just like Nazism and banned for good (they ARE actually Nazis and dont even hide it). Leaders should be shot like mad dogs middle ranks sent to jail. After that u can make elections.



I ain't support Assad .. I've said in past political and diplomatic approach is the only solution for Syria crisis and it's ipso facto that Syrians are in charge for the future of Syria I respect what they elect .. if they don't want to c Assad in upcoming election so be it ...but election could have taken years ago if some people with the same point of view of yours stop meddling in Syria internal affairs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Yes, no problem in that. Also about early elections, that is also good, when 'all parties' can participate in an election.



Iran, Russia, Iraq, and Syria have all been for that idea since day 1. KSA, Turkey, Qatar, and NATO said that Assad should leave first, and then they will even start any talks.



raptor22 said:


> What is funny about Election?



Dude, he is from KSA. He doesn't even know what election means. The only true political system is for a guy to take over a land with the help of the west, name the land after his clan, have lots of kids, and then have the kingdom pass from brother to brother. Elections? Ha-ha, what a moronic political concept, when you have the right of rule depending on sperm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Iran, Russia, Iraq, and Syria have all been for that idea since day 1. KSA, Turkey, Qatar, and NATO said that Assad should leave first, and then they will even start any talks.


Assad rule led to death of 250 K Syrians and 12 million refugees. Ho many more should die before u stop pushing that bloody maniac and try something else? Amount of this sadism is simply beyond my understanding.



> Dude, he is from KSA. He doesn't even know what election means. The only true political system is for a guy to take over a land with the help of the west, name the land after his clan, have lots of kids, and then have the kingdom pass from brother to brother. Elections? Ha-ha, what a moronic political concept, when you have the right of rule depending on sperm.


Iran never had elections either. Hint: choosing between two brands of shit is not elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Iran never had elections either. Hint: choosing between two brands of shit is not elections.



Hello, every right vs left western election ever.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad rule led to death of 250 K Syrians and 12 million refugees.




Prove it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Prove it.


Search something called "Stand with Caesar" and you'll see. 27,000 photos of torture victims. But of course, that's not enough for you superboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Iran, Russia, Iraq, and Syria have all been for that idea since day 1. KSA, Turkey, Qatar, and NATO said that Assad should leave first, and then they will even start any talks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, he is from KSA. He doesn't even know what election means. The only true political system is for a guy to take over a land with the help of the west, name the land after his clan, have lots of kids, and then have the kingdom pass from brother to brother. Elections? Ha-ha, what a moronic political concept, when you have the right of rule depending on sperm.



The Asad's type of election is just too stylish. Ever heard of barrel bombs campaigns?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Sukayk, one of few Bedouin habitations captured during a month of KHAPUASS offensive. I remember in the past when Assadist where capturing some village they were showing happy "liberated" population. If there were not one they were bringing some actors for show. Now they dont even bother. Soldiers Assad and Russian journos happily posing near burning depopulated houses. 















Madali said:


> Hello, every right vs left western election ever.


Anyone can be elected in western elections. In Ayatulastan u can chose only different brands of atayulas. You see u dont even understand the concept of free elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Anyone can be elected in western elections. In Ayatulastan u can chose only different brands of atayulas. You see u dont even understand the concept of free elections.



Three out of Iran's 7 presidents weren't clerics. The last election, there were 8 main candidates and only Rohani was a cleric and he was running the reformist party.

In the west, there are mainly two political parties.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Three out of Iran's 7 presidents weren't clerics. The last election, there were 8 main candidates and only Rohani was a cleric and he was running the reformist party.
> 
> In the west, there are mainly two political parties.


They all were bearded ayatuloids, not talking that so called president decides only price for gasoline in best case. Real power is in hands of Dear Leader.



Rukarl said:


> Al Nusra terrorist getting owned by RUAF


It was photographer Wassim Adel:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> It was photographer Wassim Adel:



May he rest in shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

IS spoils:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> IS spoils:




These are basically sitting ducks for Alliance Kornets which shoot up to 5.5 km compared to TOW's 3.75 km.


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured the entire Quneitra province. No doubt Israel provided intel to Alliance.

Farsnews

Insurgents are running short on man power in northern Hama province and resorting to recruiting kids.


----------



## bsruzm

*''Osso Slams PYD “Separatist” Practices *





Vice president Mustafa Osso denounces the Democratic Union Party’s (PYD) declaring of the town of Tal Abyad in northern Syria a canton subjected to the PYD’s administration. Osso described the move as illegal and unilateral by the party that wants to impose its will and its ideology by force in another part of Syrian territory.

Osso stresses that "the Assad regime is the main beneficiary of the PYD’s “abnormal practices, adding that the Kurds are the biggest losers as these actions will deepen the rift between the components of Syrian society.

“The real Kurdish project in Syria is the constitutional foundation of their rights, culture and language in a unified Syria that enjoys democracy, freedom and dignity for all its citizens. The Kurds are part of the Syrian people and their national cause.” Osso said.

"The attempts to impose a governance that reflects the ideology of one party without consensus with the other components of Syrian society that will cause harm the Kurds and their cause, let alone serving their enemies represented in the Assad regime and its allies.” (Source: Syrian Coalition)''

Osso Slams PYD “Separatist” Practices


----------



## BordoEnes

GBU-28 said:


> Ahmadinejad weeps for Abdullah Baqiri who died in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dying in Syria for what? ah, to protect their forward base against Israel.



He will cry more when Assad's head will be on a pike soon enough. Iranian presence will disappear in its entirerly, and when that happens i hope they will have a picture of Ahmedinejad then. Lets send more of Iranians back in coffin's

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

bsruzm said:


> *''Osso Slams PYD “Separatist” Practices *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice president Mustafa Osso denounces the Democratic Union Party’s (PYD) declaring of the town of Tal Abyad in northern Syria a canton subjected to the PYD’s administration. Osso described the move as illegal and unilateral by the party that wants to impose its will and its ideology by force in another part of Syrian territory.
> 
> Osso stresses that "the Assad regime is the main beneficiary of the PYD’s “abnormal practices, adding that the Kurds are the biggest losers as these actions will deepen the rift between the components of Syrian society.
> 
> “The real Kurdish project in Syria is the constitutional foundation of their rights, culture and language in a unified Syria that enjoys democracy, freedom and dignity for all its citizens. The Kurds are part of the Syrian people and their national cause.” Osso said.
> 
> "The attempts to impose a governance that reflects the ideology of one party without consensus with the other components of Syrian society that will cause harm the Kurds and their cause, let alone serving their enemies represented in the Assad regime and its allies.” (Source: Syrian Coalition)''
> 
> Osso Slams PYD “Separatist” Practices


so everything happening in syria is right and fair except this ?a town or a city is nothing because if not kurds it would be some terrorist faction in control


----------



## ultron

BordoEnes said:


> He will cry more when Assad's head will be on a pike soon enough. Iranian presence will disappear in its entirerly, and when that happens i hope they will have a picture of Ahmedinejad then. Lets send more of Iranians back in coffin's




Reported for wishing deaths upon others.

Alliance claims to have captured Mansoura in Ghab after Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters killed most of the insurgents in and near the town.

Syrian Army Captures Al-Mansoura Inside the Al-Ghaab Plains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> Reported for wishing deaths upon others.
> 
> Alliance claims to have captured Mansoura in Ghab after Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters killed most of the insurgents in and near the town.
> 
> Syrian Army Captures Al-Mansoura Inside the Al-Ghaab Plains


And when rebels are wished death on or u your self are orgasming when the Russians are dropping bombs regardless who it hits. You sit here and bark that Alliance has time and anyone who supports the rebels is fair target then what happens. Now a pig who is responsible for the death of 250k people is wished death on and suddenly u have an issue. How pathetic and such a loser u are. Really get a life. Try getting out of ur basement sometimes, those noises u hear outside are humans not zombies. They won't eat ur brain. Heck even if they were brain eating zombies u still had noting to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> He will cry more when Assad's head will be on a pike soon enough. Iranian presence will disappear in its entirerly, and when that happens i hope they will have a picture of Ahmedinejad then. Lets send more of Iranians back in coffin's


Wake up! You were dreaming


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Reported for wishing deaths upon others.
> 
> Alliance claims to have captured Mansoura in Ghab after Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters killed most of the insurgents in and near the town.
> 
> Syrian Army Captures Al-Mansoura Inside the Al-Ghaab Plains



wishing death on civilian protector + terrorist + anti-shia groups = okay

wishing death on government protector + terrorist + anti-sunni groups = feel disturbing

what a hypocrite, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

Rebels are still stomping foreign smurfs :
*
#RIH: An Incompetent Tatbirist was Stomped By the Rebels*




*Name:* Muhammad Zhahiri
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Allegiance:* IRGC
*Rank:* 3rd Lieutenant

A moderate tatbirist from the *1st Brigade Sabireen*.

*Sources (Farsi):* A | B
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Two More Incompetent Tatbirists Have Perished*




*Names:* Rouhullah Imadi and Sajjad Tahirnia
*Nationality:* Iranians
*Allegiance:* Basij

*Source (Farsi):* Sedayiran.ir
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: An Incompetent Tatbirist Senior Commander Has Perished*




*Name:* Muhammad Ridha Khawri
*Nationality:* Afghan
*Allegiance:* Fatimiyoun

*Senior Commander* of the so-called *Fatimiyoun*, may you burn in Hell forever.

*Source (Farsi):* ABNA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#RIH: Two Other Tatbirists Have Perished and Gone to Hell*




*Names:* Ameen Kareemi and Muhammad Mustafawi
*Nationality:* Iranians
*Allegiance:* IRGC (Ameen) | Basij (Muhammad)
*Rank:* <_Couldn't find anything about it_>

*Sources (Farsi):* A | B
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is just an example :

*#Rewind: Da'ish was Not the First to Run Over Someone With a Tank*
- *May*, *2013* | *Aleppo Countryside*
*WARNING:* The following is a *graphic video*, your discretion is strongly advised.


Spoiler: Al-Assad's Moderate Tatbirists Run Over Rebel Corpses With a Tank



Replace "*****" with "*sendvid*" in the following link :
http://*****.com/4bm389eh


*Summary :*
This was taken from an *80th Brigade* soldier's phone 2 years ago. It showed the moderate tatbirists running over the bodies of rebels with a tank.
*Da'ish* actually learned that from the too '_Islamic resistance_'.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Barmaley said:


> The US-backed terrorists groups slaughtered and kidnapping not only Christians, but also Alawits in Latakia, Shias and Sunnis, i.e. everyone who don't agree with their point of view.


Those who were tortured to death by the tatbirists, I guess they all agreed with *Bashar*'s point of view.


> So this is Christian Community should create their own armed militia, checkpoints control and others stuffs which is will help to protect them from terrorists..


There is the *Sutoro*.




But that's not the case and you won't get her point since you consider everyone '_terrorist_'. She supports those '_terrorists_'.


> ...and also they should stop to blame Assad for their own cowardly or stupidly.


*Bashar*'s thugs attacked her for not supporting the lunatic '_resistance_' of mass-murderers. She mentioned that in the video.
So what does this have with her "cowardly" or "stupidly" ?

The only reason why I shared her video is because the trolls were claiming '_only Islamists_' do not support *Iran* and its alleged '_resistance_'.

In fact, I disagree with her 'cause I don't think this has anything to do with protecting *Christians*. However, I have one question for you :

*Abu Mahdi Al-Muhandis* is a tatbirist (*English:* terrorist) and field-commander of the Popular Mobiliziation Forces (*PMF*) in *Iraq*. Kuwait convicted him to death in absentia for involvement in 1983 Kuwait bombings and he is on the *US* list of designated terrorists | tatbirists.

Considering that the *US* supports terrorists, why doesn't the *US* conduct air-strikes against the *PMF* and claim they only targeted a certain group of the *PMF* which was posing a threat to the *US* or something like that ? Why don't they at least try to kill *Al-Muhandis* ?
They already did it even against the moderate rebels in *Syria* and if they do it in *Iraq*, it will make it easier for *Da'ish* to control the entire state and that's what the *US* wants according to you, I presume .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> They all were bearded ayatuloids, not talking that so called president decides only price for gasoline in best case. Real power is in hands of Dear Leader.



It's like I'm talking to a child. You keep moving goal posts. You don't understand anything about political structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

These following pictures can tell us the story of how Iran is losing in Syria. They have already used all kinds of assistance they could get, but nothing has changed for good to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Where are Syrians fighting and dying for Assad? He, Assad, is completely relying on foreign backed Iranian terrorists to keep his regime up. Of course this is not sustainable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> I think this is against Kurds, because it says in Arabic 'on pathway of Atherya-Raqqa'. Maybe means north of Raqqa.


There are no any Kurds between Ithrea and Raqqa.

Another two T-72:













Guys with AK-47 and Toyotas destroyed tank platoon supported by 2 air forces in *open desert*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

alarabi said:


> These following pictures can tell us the story of how Iran is losing in Syria. They have already used all kinds of assistance they could get, but nothing has changed for good to them.



Advisors that have gone to Syria have not gone there to sleep in hotels. They had a dangerous job to do and the job was stopping the expansion of extremist Islamism that is harming our region from Libya to Nigeria. And doing this job means that the possibility of death is there. There is only honor in such a death.

Proud of the martyrs, and proud of Ahmadenijad who had the sort of people surrounding him who, after he finished his term, continued giving their life for making the region a more stable place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

Madali said:


> Advisors that have gone to Syria have not gone there to sleep in hotels. They had a dangerous job to do and the job was stopping the expansion of extremist Islamism that is harming our region from Libya to Nigeria. And doing this job means that the possibility of death is there. There is only honor in such a death.
> 
> Proud of the martyrs, and proud of Ahmadenijad who had the sort of people surrounding him who, after he finished his term, continued giving their life for *making the region a more stable place*.



who wants his country in becoming a *more stable place* like what the alliance had done, raise your hand

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## like_a_boss

BordoEnes said:


> He will cry more when Assad's head will be on a pike soon enough. Iranian presence will disappear in its entirerly, and when that happens i hope they will have a picture of Ahmedinejad then. Lets send more of Iranians back in coffin's


even allah dont like u
Three soldiers killed by lightning in southeastern Turkey - LOCAL


----------



## Madali

dearhypocrite said:


> who wants his country in becoming a *more stable place* like what the alliance had done, raise your hand




This occurred, like Libya, after foreign players decided to pour arms and money into the hands of thugs to overthrow the government.

Look at a situation and see what variables exist and how those variables affected the outcome.

We have two Syria. Syria before 2011 and Syria after 2011. What changed?

The government before & after is the same.
The allies were the same, such as Iran and Russia.

All that changed was that after 2011, certain foreign countries poured money, arms, and logistics to violent thugs to overthrow the government. Therefore, the blame should be placed on this factor.



like_a_boss said:


> even allah dont like u
> Three soldiers killed by lightning in southeastern Turkey - LOCAL



Well, thousands died in Hajj. Sometimes, I think Allah doesn't like any of the Muslims anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> This occurred, like Libya, after foreign players decided to pour arms and money into the hands of thugs to overthrow the government.


Bullshit. As I said many times rebels got some TOWs only AFTER Assad invited Hezbollah and Iraqi mercenaries. They are still firing cooking gas cylinders.



> Look at a situation and see what variables exist and how those variables affected the outcome.
> 
> We have two Syria. Syria before 2011 and Syria after 2011. What changed?


What changed in Tunisia, what changed in Egypt? No regime lasts forever. If u cant change regime democratically then its changed violently. In case of Syria its even more heavy since it is dominated by religious minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> Wake up! You were dreaming



Sorry bro but we Turks have been hearing these excuses for years now about how ""Turkey should not intervene with Syrian sovereignty" and now Iran is doing that very same thing. Those Iranian soldiers die for their little forward base against Turkey, Israel and other regional countries. Those arent martyrs that die protecting their country, those are puppets dying for a selfish cause.

You know my words are justified. Dont get my harsh words wrong, they dont apply to every Iranian citizen or Iranian soldier protecting their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Residents film an Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopter attacking insurgents.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Alliance ups the ante. More Iraqi Shia militants arrived in Aleppo province.

More Iraqi Paramilitary Arrive in Aleppo Under Orders from the Iranian Revolutionary Guard


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Bullshit. As I said many times rebels got some TOWs only AFTER Assad invited Hezbollah and Iraqi mercenaries. They are still firing cooking gas cylinders.
> 
> What changed in Tunisia, what changed in Egypt? No regime lasts forever. If u cant change regime democratically then its changed violently. In case of Syria its even more heavy since it is dominated by religious minority.



You are a joker if you say that US and Saudia and Jordan and Qatar are supplying weapons* from the very first day* to the terrorists in order to establish democracy in Syria.
If US, Saudia, Jordan and Qatar want democracy, then US only has to look under it's nose where Its best friend Bahrain is run by a dictator. 
You cannot dictate a democracy upon others till the time you don't dictate it in your own house. 
Only one word for you... you people are hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Bullshit. As I said many times rebels got some TOWs only AFTER Assad invited Hezbollah and Iraqi mercenaries. They are still firing cooking gas cylinders.



You keep mentioning cooking gas cylinders. There are multiple reports that groups received funding. This was not hidden initially. It was out of the open. What do you think Qatar was supporting them with in the initial days? Gas cylinders? Stop being so willfully obtuse.

You think the opposition to the government, for the past 5 years has been fighting with gas cylinders? How much of a child do you have to be to have such 5th grade political understanding? Seriously, dude, grow up.

I don't care which side you defend, but no need to constantly talk about of your *** so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

‫ضربات قاسمة لمواقع المسلحين في ريف اللاذقية‬‎ - YouTube

*Syria Fires TOS-1A Solntsepyok Flame-Thrower Against ISIL MIlitants *

*vaporizing the terrorist*
*see the video link *


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> Those Iranian soldiers die for their little forward base against Turkey, Israel and other regional countries. Those arent martyrs that die protecting their country, those are puppets dying for a selfish cause.



Same as nearly 500 Turkish soldiers killed in illegal invasion of Cyprus, right?  They all died as puppets dying for a expansionist ideology of Turkish leaders. That's your own argument used against yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

BordoEnes said:


> Sorry bro but we Turks have been hearing these excuses for years now about how ""Turkey should not intervene with Syrian sovereignty" and now Iran is doing that very same thing. Those Iranian soldiers die for their little forward base against Turkey, Israel and other regional countries. Those arent martyrs that die protecting their country, those are puppets dying for a selfish cause.
> 
> You know my words are justified. Dont get my harsh words wrong, they dont apply to every Iranian citizen or Iranian soldier protecting their country.



They are actually protecting our country. What do you think will happen if Syria & Iraq falls to Islamic Jihadists like ISIS and Al Qaeda? Do you think they will suddenly become a enlightened nation, and help advance the region, or do you think they will start moving towards Iran? Our country has a huge land borders with Iraq & Turkey on the west and Pakistan and Afghanistan on the east, and if we do nothing, and terrorists gain more power in both these neighbors, who will lose out?

When they start attacking Iran from our land borders, do you think Erdogan will come help us? USA will help us? Saudi will help us? Who will help us, when bombs are being set off in our markets and schools? We're not going to wait and do nothing, until our borders are full of terrorist scums, and then fight them in Iran, while your countries will make a statement, "We do not support such actions" and "These are not real Muslims" whenever a suicide bomb blows up something in Iran.

Our soldiers are dying so these scum, who's only use in this world is to be the fertilizers in the ground, don't reach our citizens.

If Turkey, Qatar, and Saudi, instead of helping to give strength to these terrorist scum, and instead erased them completely in Libya, Syria, and Iraq, trust me, not one Iranian soldier would step foot out of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Guys with AK-47 and Toyotas destroyed tank platoon supported by 2 air forces in *open desert*.



Funny how you 'intentionally' forgot that IS has many ATGMs. Otherwise, every Tom Dick and Harry knows that you can't destroy a tank with Toyotas and Ak-47s, dear think-tank. 

--------------------------------------

Oh the irony, let's see what this piece of crap called Zahran Aloush, leader of Islamic Front (Satanic Front) has to say about minorities. (watch the video in Tweet)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658460581297528833
He is considered a 'moderate' terrorist btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you 'intentionally' forgot that IS has many ATGMs.


That's simply not true. U can count on fingers all ATGMs they fired in 4 years.

Territory siezed by ISIS as result of Russian "anti-ISIS" operation:








> Oh the irony, let's see what this piece of crap called Zahran Aloush, leader of Islamic Front (Satanic Front) has to say about minorities. (watch the video in Tweet)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658460581297528833
> He is considered a 'moderate' terrorist btw.


As far as I understood he talks about Shia mercenaries who imposed blockade over Ghouta. He did not say he wants to slaughter Shias in Tartus, Iraq and Lebanon where they belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> Same as nearly 500 Turkish soldiers killed in illegal invasion of Cyprus, right?  They all died as puppets dying for a expansionist ideology of Turkish leaders. That's your own argument used against yourself.


I'm sorry, I didn't know there was a large Persian minority in Syria under threat of racist discrimination (heavy sarcasm). And no, the alawites don't count. Until recently, they were enemies of the Iranian ayatollahs.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BordoEnes said:


> Sorry bro but we Turks have been hearing these excuses for years now about how ""Turkey should not intervene with Syrian sovereignty" and now Iran is doing that very same thing. Those Iranian soldiers die for their little forward base against Turkey, Israel and other regional countries. Those arent martyrs that die protecting their country, those are puppets dying for a selfish cause.
> 
> You know my words are justified. Dont get my harsh words wrong, they dont apply to every Iranian citizen or Iranian soldier protecting their country.



Iran has been asked to support it's ally in region and that's based on a defense pact signed in 2006 .

But I'm not sure who gave your Sultan the right to organize and arm ISIS and Al Qaeda in Syria ! .

Maybe he thinks he lives in ottoman era otherwise there will be no reason for supporting terrorism in region .


You need to pray that , AKP does not win the coming election otherwise your children and generations after them will curse you for supporting Sultan Erdogan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> That's simply not true. U can count on fingers all ATGMs they fired in 4 years.
> 
> Territory siezed by ISIS as result of Russian "anti-ISIS" operation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understood he talks about Shia mercenaries who imposed blockade over Ghouta. He did not say he wants to slaughter Shias in Tartus, Iraq and Lebanon where they belong.




ISIS is no body. They don't have TOWs and they are easily dealt with.


----------



## Tsilihin

So ...if they possess few TOWs maybe will eat another bunch of missiles, maybe from submarine ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Same as nearly 500 Turkish soldiers killed in illegal invasion of Cyprus, right?  They all died as puppets dying for a expansionist ideology of Turkish leaders. That's your own argument used against yourself.


Except the intervention in Cyprus wasnt illegal and there were actually Turks being slaughtered, apples and oranges.

Treaty of Guarantee (1960) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Except the intervention in Cyprus wasnt illegal and there were actually Turks being slaughtered, apples and oranges.
> 
> Treaty of Guarantee (1960) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah, except Iran also has an *official defense pact* with Syria which can be activated upon request of either side. Now what is 'illegal'?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Yeah, except Iran also has an *official defense pact* with Syria which can be activated upon request of either side. Now what is 'illegal'?


Your actually the first one to use the word illegal in this conversation.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> You actually the first one to use the word illegal in this conversation.



From your own link:

In the 2nd invasion campaign, Turkish forces invaded and held on to one-third of the island, resulting in effective partition of the island and secession of those parts of the island under its military control. Hence, this 2nd Turkish invasion campaign is* regarded as a violation of this treaty.*


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> From your own link:
> 
> In the 2nd invasion campaign, Turkish forces invaded and held on to one-third of the island, resulting in effective partition of the island and secession of those parts of the island under its military control. Hence, this 2nd Turkish invasion campaign is* regarded as a violation of this treaty.*


This treaty got violated before from Greek junta regime by making a coup and trying to annex Cyprus, Turkey took every necessary step to secure the safety of Turkish minority on the island, the invasion itself isnt a violation but the occupation.
Since that day no agreement could be reached so the status quo stays.

Anyways, your claim of ''illegal'' invasion isnt correct.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> This treaty got violated before from Greek junta regime by making and coup trying to annex Cyprus, Turkey took every necessary step to secure the safety of Turkish minority on the island, the invasion itself isnt a violation but the occupation.
> Since that day no agreement could be reached so the status quo stays.
> 
> Anyways, your claim of ''illegal'' invasion isnt correct.



Illegal or legal, justified or not justified, I don't care a bit about what's happening in Cyprus, if you noticed, I answered @BordoEnes using his own logic and language so he can understand what he said. What I truly meant is that, Turkey (Erdogan) is not in any place to talk about Iran's role in Syria, what we do in there is perfectly legal. You can also claim that what you do in Cyprus now is legal, that's up to other countries, UN or Cypriots to decide at the end.



500 said:


> That's simply not true. U can count on fingers all ATGMs they fired in 4 years.



Nice runaway tactic. Still, IS has many captured ATGMs and they have used them both in Iraq and Syria. So tell me which argument is more stupid, destroying a tank with Ak-47 and a Toyota (which is exactly what you said) or using ATGMs?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> what we do in there is perfectly legal.





Serpentine said:


> You can also claim that what you do in Cyprus now is legal


+1 for objective rationality.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> +1 for objective rationality.



Which part are you disagreeing with? That we Iranians think our role in Syria is legal or you as a Turk also thinking your role in Cyprus is legal?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Same as nearly 500 Turkish soldiers killed in illegal invasion of Cyprus, right?  They all died as puppets dying for a expansionist ideology of Turkish leaders. That's your own argument used against yourself.


Correct me if I am wrong but Turkey never tried to impose a Turkish dictator ruler over Greek Cypriots.



Serpentine said:


> Nice runaway tactic. Still, IS has many captured ATGMs and they have used them both in Iraq and Syria. So tell me which argument is more stupid, destroying a tank with Ak-47 and a Toyota (which is exactly what you said) or using ATGMs?


Runaway? I said very clearly: ur statement is simply false. IS made very few ATGM launches. Last time they launched couple ATGMs during Hasaka offensive in summer. Thats about it.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Turkey never tried to impose a Turkish dictator ruler over Greek Cypriots.


Neither does Iran send weapons, funds and terrorists to other countries to topple their government, which is exactly what Turkey is doing, along with U.S, Arabs and others.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Neither does Iran send weapons, funds and terrorists to other countries to topple their government, which is exactly what Turkey is doing, along with U.S, Arabs and others.


Assad is just tasting the same medicine his farther was giving to Turkey...


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Assad is just tasting the same medicine his farther was giving to Turkey...


So what you just admitted is that one day Turkey will also taste the same medicine for what it is doing in Syria, which is 1000 times worse than what Hafez al-Assad did (whose actions has nothing to do with his son).

Hopefully, not regular Turkish citizens, but all the Turkish politicians and those executing this evil plan will pay dearly. But unfortunately, it's always civilians that pay for stupidity of politicians, just like the Ankara bombing which killed 100 people.

Using terrorism as an answer to terrorism, you also admitted that, just this time, 1000 times worse kind of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> So what you just admitted is that one day Turkey will also taste the same medicine for what it is doing in Syria, which is 1000 times worse than what Hafez al-Assad did (whose actions has nothing to do with his son).
> 
> Hopefully, not regular Turkish citizens, but all the Turkish politicians and those executing this evil plan will pay dearly. But unfortunately, it's always civilians that pay for stupidity of politicians, just like the Ankara bombing which killed 100 people.
> 
> Using terrorism as an answer to terrorism, you also admitted that, just this time, 1000 times worse kind of terrorism.


I was talking about FSA (since you are calling everybody terrorist except the one who killed most civilians).


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> I was talking about FSA (since you are calling everybody terrorist except the one who killed most civilians).



Lol, FSA, okay. 

I think our argument is over now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopter bringing the pain to insurgents and the gain to Alliance ground grunts.


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile in neighbouring Lebanon, happened just today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658737167707967488
Saudi Arabia’s Royal Drug Problem | Foreign Policy

--------------------------------------------

Oman foreign minister Yusuf bin Alawi was in Damascus today:


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile in neighbouring Lebanon, happened just today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658737167707967488
> Saudi Arabia’s Royal Drug Problem | Foreign Policy




So much for wahabism.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Neither does Iran send weapons, funds and terrorists to other countries to topple their government, which is exactly what Turkey is doing, along with U.S, Arabs and others.


1001th time. So several hundred ATGMs were sent only AFTER Assad invited foreign terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile in neighbouring Lebanon, happened just today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658737167707967488
> Saudi Arabia’s Royal Drug Problem | Foreign Policy
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Oman foreign minister Yusuf bin Alawi was in Damascus today:



Arabs sure know how to party


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 1001th time. So several hundred ATGMs were sent only AFTER Assad invited foreign terrorists.




ATGM is not a game changer. It is only one component of the modern army. Without counter battery radars, air defense, a modern army is not effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1001th time. So several hundred ATGMs were sent only AFTER Assad invited foreign terrorists.



Thousands of foreign terrorists were already in Syria when Hezbollah started its first operation in Syria and as long as legitimate government of Syria asks for help, it's perfectly legal for us to send help anyway we can. The only terrorists are IDF, Nusra, ISIS, IF, Ahrar al-Sham etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

IS takes another checkpoint guarded by some Iran payed mercenaries:


























Ayatulas did not give them even proper weapons to defend themselves. I guess Iran hires them at 100$ for dozen.



Serpentine said:


> Thousands of foreign terrorists were already in Syria when Hezbollah started its first operation in Syria and as long as legitimate government of Syria asks for help, it's perfectly legal for us to send help anyway we can. The only terrorists are IDF, Nusra, ISIS, IF, Ahrar al-Sham etc.


They come on individual basis as volunteers, it happens in every civil war. Hezbollah, Abbas, Zulkifar etc are foreign invading armies.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> are foreign invading armies.



They are perfectly legitimate and legal since they are invited by government of Syria and they came after thousands of terrorists came to Syria through Turkish border.


500 said:


> individual basis



When thousands come on individual basis... ta daaa, you have a full blown terrorist army which is exactly what most of 'rebels' are now, mixed with domestic terrorists.



500 said:


> IS takes another checkpoint guarded by some Iran payed mercenaries:



Funny, just at the same time that there is military offensive in South Aleppo, ISIS attacks to cut Ithriya-Aleppo road to stop supplies going to south Aleppo. Again, helping their brothers in harsh times.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> ATGM is not a game changer. It is only one component of the modern army. Without counter battery radars, air defense, a modern army is not effective.


Rebels managed to capture 2/3 of Syria even without ATGMs and they would capture the remaining 1/3 if not the massive involvement by Iran and Russia.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Rebels managed to capture 2/3 of Syria even without ATGMs and they would capture the remaining 1/3 if not the massive involvement by Iran and Russia.




2/3 mostly desert. It's not very important for Alliance. IS is an easy opponent. No country arms IS and they lack arms and ammo. Alliance can easily beat IS after western Syria is secured.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> They are perfectly legitimate and legal since they are invited by government of Syria.


U can print that legitimacy, put in frame and hang in ur room. Thats only thing it is good for.



> When thousnads come on individual basis... ta daaa, you have a full blown terrorist army which is exactly what most of 'rebels' are now, mixed with domestic terrorists.


As I said thats typical for every civil war. The overwhelming majority of fighters are Syrians. Foreigners play little role. For example the first cities to kick out Assadists were Rastan and Talbise, without single foreigner.



> Funny, just at the same time that there is military offensive in South Aleppo, ISIS attacks to cut Ithriya-Aleppo road to stop supplies going to south Aleppo. Again, helping their brothers in harsh times.


Assadists idiots were first to attack IS. They had a nice idyll in Aleppo, IS even gave Free Zone to Assadists as a present. But then Assadists decided that with Russian mega support they will crush IS in minutes. Probably they believed own propaganda.

PressTV-600 terrorists flee Syria: Russia
Intercepted ISIS comms show 'growing panic' after Russian airstrikes - combat report — RT News
Islamic State: ISIS so weakened by Russian bombs its Caliphate could be defeated in hours | World | News | Daily Express
Russian military claims it has destroyed 'most' Isis munitions and heavy weapons with Syria air strikes | Middle East | News | The Independent





ultron said:


> 2/3 mostly desert. It's not very important for Alliance. IS is an easy opponent. No country arms IS and they lack arms and ammo. Alliance can easily beat IS after western Syria is secured.


These 2/3 contains all resources of Syria: oil, gas, Euphrates river and arable lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Snisil and al-Mahta in the northern Homs pocket.



500 said:


> These 2/3 contains all resources of Syria: oil, gas, Euphrates river and arable lands.




Like I said, IS is an easy opponent since every country in the world opposes it because it is a caliphate and that means every Muslim leader fights it.

Alliance bombers attack insurgent infrastructure.






Tanks of the skies. Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters. 






Alliance ground grunts in Golan.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> He is considered a 'moderate' terrorist btw.


Yes he is ( Alouesh ) is oderate to them since he is fighting and killing shiite.

the filthy coalition of the west and Arab and Sunnis against the shiite.



500 said:


> As far as I understood he talks about Shia mercenaries who imposed blockade over Ghouta. He did not say he wants to slaughter Shias in Tartus, Iraq and Lebanon where they belong.


I can't believe, you think us stupid where you expect us take that!!!!.


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Thousands of foreign terrorists were already in Syria when Hezbollah started its first operation in Syria and as long as legitimate government of Syria asks for help, it's perfectly legal for us to send help anyway we can. The only terrorists are IDF, Nusra, ISIS, IF, Ahrar al-Sham etc.




Your people blow up Jewish centres in Argentina, blow up peace-keepers in Lebanon, blow up tourists on buses in Bulgaria.

You want to talk about terrorists, look no further then Iran - the poster child of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

GBU-28 said:


> Your people blow up Jewish centres in Argentina, blow up peace-keepers in Lebanon, blow up tourists on buses in Bulgaria.
> 
> You want to talk about terrorists, look no further then Iran - the poster child of terrorism.



Not even a single one of them proved. Most likely, they were inside jobs by Mosad, since they benefited Israel much much more than anyone else.


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Not even a single one of them proved. Most likely, they were inside jobs by Mosad, since they benefited Israel much much more than anyone else.



Umm, traced back to Hezbollah. Bulgarian prosecutors even named the Hezbollah terrorists.

Just like the Hezbollah terrorist recently captured in Cyprus planning attacks on civilians.

Remind me again who is the evil parent of Hezbollah?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> So now it's official, all parties agreed to split the country. After 5 years of suffering, Israel, Iran, Arab regimes satisfied with current deal/situation and now Iran secured interests there, Arabs secured interests, Israel secured interests. The blame ultimately lies on the fucktard Arab citizen morons who buy their regime propaganda and supported coup against MB and support 'war on terror' ie murder of self determined orthodox Muslims. You useless manayeek idiots tolerated all of this and now put us in much worse situation than before. Nobody can change anything now unless ISIS inspires a revolution in the Arab world.


How's "it" official? What are you referring to?


----------



## ultron

woohoo red part is bigger green part is smaller







Insurgent RPG-7 rocket versus Alliance Mi-24 gunship.


----------



## Perpendicular




----------



## bdslph

GBU-28 said:


> Umm, traced back to Hezbollah. Bulgarian prosecutors even named the Hezbollah terrorists.
> 
> Just like the Hezbollah terrorist recently captured in Cyprus planning attacks on civilians.
> 
> Remind me again who is the evil parent of Hezbollah?




IRAN SYRIA LEBANON RUSSIA 

DO I GET A LIKE FOR THAT


----------



## Madali

GBU-28 said:


> Your people blow up Jewish centres in Argentina, blow up peace-keepers in Lebanon, blow up tourists on buses in Bulgaria.
> 
> You want to talk about terrorists, look no further then Iran - the poster child of terrorism.



Regarding Argentine, Even the current Argentina president doesn't believe that. Of course, she got so much media backlash for even questioning established Jewish theories.


----------



## 500

Iranian casualties in Syria megathread : iranpolitics

Lets sum 1 month of KHAPUASS (Khamenai, Putin, Assad) "anti-ISIS" offensive.

1) Over 100,000 newly created Syrian refugees.
2) Over 20 killed Iranian officers + 2 generals several top Hezbollah commanders killed.
3) Dozens of lost tanks.
4) Many many hundreds of Shia foreign mercenaries killed, no one counts them.
5) Very minor gains for Assad.
6) Considerable gains for ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F117

So now the Mullahs send men with decades of military experience to Syria, so they can command checkpoints and lead militias? I don't know what their hidden motive is, perhaps they want to get rid of these people?


----------



## Madali

F117 said:


> So now the Mullahs send men with decades of military experience to Syria, so they can command checkpoints and lead militias? I don't know what their hidden motive is, perhaps they want to get rid of these people?



Their hidden motive is to stop the spread of terrorism in Syria & Iraq, which in turn would mean that they would be at our land borders, and cause terrorist actions in Iranian cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

Madali said:


> Their hidden motive is to stop the spread of terrorism in Syria & Iraq, which in turn would mean that they would be at our land borders, and cause terrorist actions in Iranian cities.



Most of the Sunnis in Syria want to topple Assad, not travel all across the Middle East and fight in Iran. If you get involved in the internal Arab sectarian war then prepare to get burned. But for secure borders it's not necessary to even send troops abroad. Israel is a good example of a country that is on the ISIS cross-hairs and borders Syria, but manages to thwart infiltration attempts.

I have no problem with helping Syria maintain only an Alawite state, but that means cutting losses. Aleppo for example, a 80% sunni city.


----------



## Madali

F117 said:


> Most of the Sunnis in Syria want to topple Assad, not travel all across the Middle East and fight in Iran. If you get involved in the internal Arab sectarian war then prepare to get burned. But for secure borders it's not necessary to even send troops abroad. Israel is a good example of a country that is on the ISIS cross-hairs and borders Syria, but manages to thwart infiltration attempts.
> 
> I have no problem with helping Syria maintain only an Alawite state, but that means cutting losses. Aleppo for example, a 80% sunni city.



Groups in Syria don't have a nationalist agenda, they have a pan-global Islamist agenda. Why do you think you hear terms like "ISIS branch in" or "Al Qaeda branch in". Their leaders are generally also borderless. Do you think if Syria falls, they will stop there? What about Iraq? What about Al Qaeda in Yemen? What about ISIS in Libya? What about the mosque bombings in KSA & Kuwait recently? What about hotel bombing in Tunisia? What about terrorists in Afghanistan? All these are linked.

A famous poem,

"
First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.
Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.
"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Many many hundreds of Shia foreign mercenaries killed, no one counts them.



Yes, only @500 on PDF counts them and knows real numbers and everyone should take his words seriously, which they mostly don't. Oops.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Yes, only @500 on PDF counts them and knows real numbers and everyone should take his words seriously, which they mostly don't. Oops.


It will be quite safe to assume that for each IRGC officer killed in Syria there are 30-40 killed Afghan and Iraqi mercenares.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> It will be quite safe to assume that for each IRGC officer killed in Syria there are 30-40 killed Afghan and Iraqi mercenares.


Oh, brilliant and very wise estimation.

Majority of those killed (not all) were part of Basij (which itself is a part of IRGC) and were *ordinary troops* fighting on the ground (take note, fighters, not advisers), so they fight alongside Syrian troops which would exponentially increase risk of casualties.

Another day, another failure.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Oh, brilliant and very wise estimation.
> 
> Majority of those killed (not all) were part of Basij (which itself is a part of IRGC) and were *ordinary troops* fighting on the ground (take note, fighters, not advisers), so they fight alongside Syrian troops which would exponentially increase risk of casualties.
> 
> Another day, another failure.


Yeah ordinary generals and colonels.  Actually my assumption was very safe.

First confirmed Russian dead in Syria.

Минобороны подтвердило гибель российского военнослужащего в Сирии: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru






They claim it was "suicide".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yeah ordinary generals and colonels.  Actually my assumption was very safe.



Now that you brought it up, show me the break down numbers of Iranians killed in Syria in past month and tell me how many of them were generals or colonels and how many of them were regular fighting forces.

This is a trap for you, whether you do it or not do it, it will lead to an embarrassment.


----------



## ultron

An Alliance Russian serviceman died at the air base in Latakia. Non combated related suicide.



F117 said:


> I have no problem with helping Syria maintain only an Alawite state, but that means cutting losses. Aleppo for example, a 80% sunni city.




Lest you forget, there was no demonstration at all in Aleppo. This is not a sectarian conflict. Religion isn't everything in this world, especially in the modern world. Stop trying to put a religion on every person's face. A person is a lot more than his / her religion.

Turkey attacked Kurds again.

Turkey confirms shelling Kurdish fighters in Syria - BBC News


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Now that you brought it up, show me the break down numbers of Iranians killed in Syria in past month and tell me how many of them were generals or colonels and how many of them were regular fighting forces.
> 
> This is a trap for you, whether you do it or not do it, it will lead to an embarrassment.


Confirmed loses:
2 generals (command ~5000 people each)
3 colonels (command ~2000 people eacb)
5 lieutenants (command ~200 people each)

As I said, I was very cautious about the amount of Iraqi/Afghan cannon fodder expended in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 2 generals (command ~5000 people each)
> 3 colonels (command ~2000 people eacb)
> 5 lieutenants (command ~200 people each)



lol 

Man you don't cease to amaze me ever. You are talking about number of people they command as if they are fighting in Iran itself, not Syria. Qassem Soleimani for example, in 'theory', should command 20,000 troops, but he doesn't. he goes to Syria mostly to sort things out, plan things, not leading battles. Just like Hamadani, which created the NDF, but not commanding them, and managing advisers sent on various fronts, which was killed in a car accident in Khanasser road.

Till now, there are nearly 2500 IRGC troops inside Syria which entered the country 4 weeks ago. So here goes your theory of 'for every general, millions regular troops die' directly to trash bin. It's not like being killed is a calculated move by death angel, for example he says now that a colonel has died, 2000 people must be also dead, because screw the logic.

You never give up, do you?

Besides, rebel casualties are few times larger than SAA/Iran side in south Aleppo battles.

Now their brothers in ISIS have came to their help and trying to cut off Aleppo road, and they have succeeded in helping the rebels, because the road is temporarily closed for now.

Another huge cooperation between rebels and ISIS, brothers in arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Till now, there are nearly 2500 IRGC troops inside Syria which entered the country 4 weeks ago. So here goes your theory of 'for every general, millions regular troops die' directly to trash bin. It's not like being killed is a calculated move by death angel, for example he says now that a colonel has died, 2000 people must be also dead, because screw the logic.


I am talking about the order (number of digits) not exact numbers.



> Besides, rebel casualties are few times larger than SAA/Iran side in south Aleppo battles.


During Iran/Iraq war there were 3 Iranian dead per Iraqi. I guess ratio is same here since commanders from Iranian side are same.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 3 Iranian dead per Iraqi



Official number of casualties on Iran side, civilians and military is 218000 belonging to number of bodies buried, known or unknown (while another gov org putting casualties at 190,000 and 155000 in the past and I stated the highest numbers). Number of Iraqi casualties is about the same and according to some data, even more.

Iraq targeted cities savagely and used chemical weapons on cities and troops, while Iran barely targeted Iraqi civilians, yet despite all that, number of casualties are equal at best.

Read this:

Death Tolls of the Iran-Iraq War – Charles Kurzman

*But if we believe the census figures, the death toll from the Iran-Iraq war was far less than the scholarly estimates of 600,000 or 1,250,000. It may even have been lower than the government figures of 250,000 Iraqi fatalities and 155,000 Iranian fatalities.

The Iran-Iraq war was, by any measure, a terribly bloody cataclysm. But it may not have been so bloody as we imagined.
*
Embarrassed again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Official number of casualties on Iran side, civilians and military is 218000 belonging to number of bodies buried, known or unknown (while another gov org putting casualties at 190,000 and 155000 in the past and I stated the highest numbers). Number of Iraqi casualties is about the same and according to some data, even more.
> 
> Iraq targeted cities savagely and used chemical weapons on cities and troops, while Iran barely targeted Iraqi civilians, yet despite all that, number of casualties are equal at best.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> Death Tolls of the Iran-Iraq War – Charles Kurzman
> 
> *But if we believe the census figures, the death toll from the Iran-Iraq war was far less than the scholarly estimates of 600,000 or 1,250,000. It may even have been lower than the government figures of 250,000 Iraqi fatalities and 155,000 Iranian fatalities.
> 
> The Iran-Iraq war was, by any measure, a terribly bloody cataclysm. But it may not have been so bloody as we imagined.
> *
> Embarrassed again?


All his calculations are based on this chart:







Made by Ayatula regime and does not include any other data like migration, mortality during borths etc. Its also know that during wars birth rate increases and more boys are born.


----------



## veg

500 said:


> 1001th time. So several hundred ATGMs were sent only AFTER Assad invited foreign terrorists.



For the millionth time, US/Saudia/Qatar were supplying the weapons RIGHT FROM THE BEGINNING in the name of Democracy.
But US was blind enough to see that Saudia/Qatar/Jordan/Bahrain/UAE are themselves dictatorships.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Made by Ayatula regime and does not include any other data like migration, mortality during borths etc. Its also know that during wars birth rate increases and more boys are born.



Okay, let's believe @500 on an internet forum rather than official number given by Iran (all of which have known names and graves).

I am not talking here to convince you, you are in state for denial since years ago, I am writing for others to see why you can not b taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

veg said:


> For the millionth time, US/Saudia/Qatar were supplying the weapons RIGHT FROM THE BEGINNING in the name of Democracy.
> But US was blind enough to see that Saudia/Qatar/Jordan/Bahrain/UAE are themselves dictatorships.


I follow this conflict since first day and for the first years rebels had not even mortars. They start to made them by themselves.



Serpentine said:


> Okay, let's believe @500 on an internet forum rather than official number given by Iran (all of which have known names and graves).
> 
> I am not talking here to convince you, you are in state for denial since years ago, I am writing for others to see why you can not b taken seriously.


There is very telling fact in ur article: Iran with population 3 times of Iraqi was recruiting 15 years old kids (like Hitler in 1945), while Iraq only from 18.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> There is very telling fact in ur article: Iran with population 3 times of Iraqi was recruiting 15 years old kids (like Hitler in 1945), while Iraq only from 18.



The only thing Iran had no shortage of was manpower. And they were not recruited, there are hundreds of stories were teenagers even manipulated their ID cards illegally to change their age and be able to go to front lines and some of my relatives are among them. Many were caught and returned to their families, some martyred, wounded.

You just lied again and you don't know what to do with it, so you will create more nonsense.

The discussion about Iran-Iraq war is over as you tried to divert attention from another lie you just said: That 'hundreds of Shias' have been killed in South Aleppo only because a retired general and few retired colonels are killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*LEBANESE ARMY CAPTURES ISIS OFFICIAL IN PALESTINIAN REFUGEE CAMP*






AP Photo/Bilal Hussein
by JOHN HAYWARD 25 Oct 2015


The Lebanese army reports the arrest of three Palestinians linked to the Islamic State, who were building an ISIS cell in the refugee camp of Ain al-Hilweh.

Lebanese Hezbollah’s media operation further stated that one of these men, named Jihad Fadl Kawaash, has confessed under interrogation to being the “legitimate leader” of ISIS affiliates within the camp. He was allegedly planning a series of bombings and assassinations in Lebanon at the time of his arrest.

The _Daily Star _of Lebanon describes the arrests as “surprise” operations, with Kawaash taken into custody as he was trying to cross into Syria from northern Lebanon. Members of the cell said they had previously met with ISIS leaders in the Islamic State’s capital of Raqqa, Syria, to coordinate terrorist actions in Lebanon.

Disturbingly, the captured terrorists claimed there were ISIS cells in all of the Lebanese Palestinian refugee camps, and they were planning to coordinate suicide bombings against Lebanese Army posts, the assassination of Lebanese and Palestinian politicians, and car bombings in suburban Beirut.

According to the _Daily Star, _both ISIS and their Syrian rivals, al-Qaeda’s Nusra Front, have a presence in northern Lebanon, and have fought both each other and Hezbollah, the Lebanese terrorist organization currently fighting in Syria on behalf of the Assad regime and its Iranian patrons. Lebanese Army officials warned that increased Hezbollah activity in Syria, under Russian air cover, could lead to retaliation in Lebanon by ISIS and the Nusra Front, but were confident they could deal with such threats.


----------



## bdslph

*RUSSIA SHOWS SOME LOVE TO TERRORIST 
RAW: Russian jets taking off from Latakia base in Syria *

*



**



*
* LIVE from Hmeymim Air Base in Syria as Russian jets take off on anti-terror sorties 30 minutes video




*
*good news for Syria *
*



*


----------



## matmat26

Syria, Iran military parade... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=898178916937875


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The only thing Iran had no shortage of was manpower. And they were not recruited, there are hundreds of stories were teenagers even manipulated their ID cards illegally to change their age and be able to go to front lines and some of my relatives are among them. Many were caught and returned to their families, some martyred, wounded.


Thats not what YOUR link says:

_The bulk of casualties on both sides was concentrated upon young men of military service age — 18 and above in Iraq and 15 and above in Iran. (Almost *a third* of Iranian fatalities were age 15-19 at their death, according to the Basij’s count. About 3 percent of fatalities were age 14 and younger.)_



> You just lied again and you don't know what to do with it, so you will create more nonsense.
> 
> The discussion about Iran-Iraq war is over as you tried to divert attention from another lie you just said: That 'hundreds of Shias' have been killed in South Aleppo only because a retired general and few retired colonels are killed.


LOL assume that hundreds died when AT LEAST 2 generals 3 colonels and 5 lieutenants killed is false? Also KHAPUASS offensive stalled since over week ago. hat basically shows that cannon fodder they prepared for this offensive was expended,


----------



## Solomon2

_Hitler killed in Syria_

"The late Hitler was a close associate of Imad Mughniyah, a senior member of Lebanon’s Islamic Jihad Organization and Hezbollah" link


----------



## JUBA

Madali said:


> Their hidden motive is to stop the spread of terrorism in Syria & Iraq, which in turn would mean that they would be at our land borders, and cause terrorist actions in Iranian cities.



For God's sake or Hussian's sake or whatever shut the fu*k up already, no one's buying your BS here, go spread that garbage in some western forum or something!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> Same as nearly 500 Turkish soldiers killed in illegal invasion of Cyprus, right?  They all died as puppets dying for a expansionist ideology of Turkish leaders. That's your own argument used against yourself.



Same logic different scenario. Turkey invaded Cyprus and only took the Turkish part of Cyprus. If it had expansionist ideology then we would have taken the entire island. Tell again how Iran came to the rescue of Iranians in Syria oooooh but wait thats right there are none.


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> Same logic different scenario. Turkey invaded Cyprus and only took the Turkish part of Cyprus. If it had expansionist ideology then we would have taken the entire island. Tell again how Iran came to the rescue of Iranians in Syria oooooh but wait thats right there are none.


Guess what? Iran has a defense pact with Syria since 2006, hence our presence in Syria is perfectly legal. It would be expansionist if we had forcefully occupied a part of Syria or any other country, not when neighboring countries like Turkey are sending thousands of terrorists and arms to the country. Actually what Turkey is doing shows the expansionist and very dangerous motives of Erdogan's cult, changing the regime in Syria in order to prop up a new Muslim Brotherhood gang in Damascus.

We are defending the legitimate gov of Syria and our ally, you are sending terrorists and arms illegally to overthrow a gov, talk about expansionist policies.

Let's assume there is a civil war in Republic of Azerbaijan, Iran and Russia arm various groups in there to topple gov and Turkey send advisers, weapons to gov in order to fight back. Wouldn't you come here bragging about how justified what you do in that country is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> They are perfectly legitimate and legal since they are invited by government of Syria and they came after thousands of terrorists came to Syria through Turkish border.
> 
> 
> When thousands come on individual basis... ta daaa, you have a full blown terrorist army which is exactly what most of 'rebels' are now, mixed with domestic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, just at the same time that there is military offensive in South Aleppo, ISIS attacks to cut Ithriya-Aleppo road to stop supplies going to south Aleppo. Again, helping their brothers in harsh times.



Perfectly legit my arze. You are as legit as ISIS declaration of an islamic state. Only dictatorships like Iran will help other dictatorships, especcialy if they are Shia puppets. You try to justify your participation within Syria all you want, i care little but dont try to act as if Iran is morally driven


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> Perfectly legit my arze. You are as legit as ISIS declaration of an islamic state. Only dictatorships like Iran will help other dictatorships, especcialy if they are Shia puppets. You try to justify your participation within Syria all you want, i care little but dont try to act as if Iran is morally driven



I see you didn't have any proper answer and started writing nonsense. No need to get emotional. Actually what _you_ think doesn't matter, because in international politics, when a government is in its place and request help from allies, it is completely justified and legal to send help. 

And you are not exactly in a position to talk about morality when your country has sent thousands of Nusra terrorists to Syria, closed its eyes on ISIS members going there through Turkish border and also illegally sending arms to terror groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> Guess what? Iran has a defense pact with Syria since 2006, hence our presence in Syria is perfectly legal. It would be expansionist if we had forcefully occupied a part of Syria or any other country, not when neighboring countries like Turkey are sending thousands of terrorists and arms to the country. Actually what Turkey is doing shows the expansionist and very dangerous motives of Erdogan's cult, changing the regime in Syria in order to prop up a new Muslim Brotherhood gang in Damascus.
> 
> We are defending the legitimate gov of Syria and our ally, you are sending terrorists and arms illegally to overthrow a gov, talk about expansionist policies.
> 
> Let's assume there is a civil war in Republic of Azerbaijan, Iran and Russia arm various groups in there to topple gov and Turkey send advisers, weapons to gov in order to fight back. Wouldn't you come here bragging about how justified what you do in that country is?



Thats by far the most BS comment and argumentation i have ever seen. Turkey is the expansionists? Mate GTFO of here. You single handely took over Iraq and are now actively supporting terrorisme in Yemen. Combine this with your influence with Lebanon(Hezbollah) and Syria and you can already see who the really "expansionists" is. Dont come here with your "morally driven" half azzed arguments ever again. Naive kid. 

Using moral arguments are irrelevant. Dont show your face here again with that naive mindset.


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> Thats by far the most BS comment and argumentation i have ever seen. Turkey is the expansionists? Mate GTFO of here. You single handely took over Iraq and are now actively supporting terrorisme in Yemen. Combine this with your influence with Lebanon(Hezbollah) and Syria and you can already see who the really "expansionists" is. Dont come here with your "morally driven" half azzed arguments ever again. Naive kid.
> 
> Using moral arguments are irrelevant. Dont show your face here again with that naive mindset.



Calm down. Yes Turkey (Erdogan to be precise) is having a very aggressive and expansionist policy. In none of that countries you mentioned, Iran is trying to force itself and everything we do is with the government's consent. In Yemen, there is literally zero evidence that Iran has sent any weapons or worse, rebels there despite coalition barking the same thing over and over without reliable proof.

On the other hand, Erdogan is trying to force itself on Syria, imposing a Muslim Brotherhood regime in the country and sending/arming all kinds of terrorists in there, all while the legit government of Syria is fighting those terrorists.

So yes, that's an expansionist policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> I see you didn't have any proper answer and started writing nonsense. No need to get emotional. Actually what _you_ think doesn't matter, because in international politics, when a government is in its place and request help from allies, it is completely justified and legal to send help.
> 
> And you are not exactly in a position to talk about morality when your country has sent thousands of Nusra terrorists to Syria, closed its eyes on ISIS members going there through Turkish border and also illegally sending arms to terror groups.



In international politics the concept of "legit" is extremely vague. Lets picture a scenario here, if a brutal dictatorship goes on a killing spree just so he could retain absolute power and start displacing and killing his own compatriots systematicly, would it be oke if that very same dictatorship is asking help from lets say, other dictatorships to do his dirty work? Would that dictatorship still be a legit ruler of the country? Only in name buddy, only in name. Take a good look at Libya and ask yourself which is the legimate goverment there.

Turkey was training and arming thousands of moderate FSA fighters. If we are talking about morality here i would chose them over some brutal shia puppet dictator that prefered to throw his country into civil war instead of relinquish some of his power for the greater good and unity of his country. I hope they will chop his head of and shitt down his neck with a good public display.

When Iran stops supporting Yemeni terrorists, Hezbollah, dictatorships and etc etc. Are you people allowed to talk about morals and who the "real" terrorists are. Tell me again how Turkey is the bad guy for pissing on Iranian attemps at desperatly retaining control over their little puppet, that borders Turkey. Tell me about who the expansionist is 

Piss off man.

I would love to see Ahmedinejad face when Turkey crushes your little dreams of controlling the region.

Heh at the very least Turks admit their role in Syria and the failed policies of Erdogan, whilst you people are still desperatly trying to justify your pressence in Syria. Yeah America is the expanionists and imperialist. Iran is completely innocent and is not doing that very same thing at all. Iran is not supporting proxies, taking over goverments and is actively funding mass killing brutal dictators that only cling to power for selfish reasons. Iran is the good guy here lol. Tell me, do you actually believe your own BS or are you just mad you have competition from Turkey in the region now? You have to struggle for that proxy/puppet now with Turkey in the field 

I love all Iranians on this forum, but sometimes you just look silly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Pro-ISIS coalition.





Is that a man in that burka?


----------



## ultron

BordoEnes said:


> In international politics the concept of "legit" is extremely vague. Lets picture a scenario here, if a brutal dictatorship goes on a killing spree just so he could retain absolute power and start displacing and killing his own compatriots systematicly, would it be oke if that very same dictatorship is asking help from lets say, other dictatorships to do his dirty work? Would that dictatorship still be a legit ruler of the country? Only in name buddy, only in name.




Same can be said of Hadi, Hitler, Franco, Mussolini. I don't think any strongman will step down just because some folks do a demonstration. Revolution is about blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> In international politics the concept of "legit" is extremely vague. Lets picture a scenario here, if a brutal dictatorship goes on a killing spree just so he could retain absolute power and start displacing and killing his own compatriots systematicly, would it be oke if that very same dictatorship is asking help from lets say, other dictatorships to do his dirty work? Would that dictatorship still be a legit ruler of the country? Only in name buddy, only in name. Take a good look at Libya and ask yourself which is the legimate goverment there.
> 
> Turkey was training and arming thousands of moderate FSA fighters. If we are talking about morality here i would chose them over some brutal shia puppet dictator that prefered to throw his country into civil war instead of relinquish some of his power for the greater good and unity of his country. I hope they will chop his head of and shitt down his neck with a good public display.
> 
> When Iran stops supporting Yemeni terrorists, Hezbollah, dictatorships and etc etc. Are you people allowed to talk about morals and who the "real" terrorists are. Tell me again how Turkey is the bad guy for pissing on Iranian attemps at desperatly retaining control over their little puppet, that borders Turkey. Tell me about who the expansionist is
> 
> Piss off man.
> 
> I would love to see Ahmedinejad face when Turkey crushes your little dreams of controlling the region.
> 
> The average Iranian here is like "Turkey supports terrorist in Syria" -> Hezbollah, Yemen and Syria in the meantime.



Unfortunately, you lose it so fast, and you are too emotional.

Okay you are right, Erdogan and his Muslim Brotherhood gang are not expansionists at all and totally clean, they don't support terrorists, AlQaeda included in the bright daylight, they don't ignore ISIS passage routes into Syria and they don't want to force their cult on a sovereign nation by overthrowing its gov by force. They are angels actually.
Now you can rest and chill.

-------------------------------

Raqqa? Nah, it's the new capital of 'revolution', the 'liberated Idlib'. How on earth are they even reading books?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

500 said:


> I follow this conflict since first day and for the first years rebels had not even mortars. They start to made them by themselves.



Come on, Assad was also not using Tanks to bomb the protestors. Why are you blind of this fact?
It all started when US and Saudia and Qatar started supplying weapons to the jihadists in the name of Democracy.

Yes Democracy, and that is why you didn't answer the 2nd part of my question, which is about your Double Standards.



> *But US was blind enough to see that Saudia/Qatar/Jordan/Bahrain/UAE are themselves dictatorships.*



Do you have any answer to this double standards? Or do you believe every thing is forgiven to the Jews from God (including hypocrisy and double standards)?


----------



## farhano

All the ATGM in October so far 132 documented justpaste.it/OctoberATGM

i can't post links


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power bringing to pain to insurgents.


----------



## farhano

copy and paste this [ justpaste.it/OctoberATGM ] in the Browser Address bar


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Just curious, you do know one of Shia's revered female figurre ie Fatimah dressed like that too? It's not something a Caliph came up with later, it was part of Sunnah otherwise people would dispute any additions to religion.




Get with the times man. Get with the times. Fatimah never wore a bra. Sheesh!


----------



## Daneshmand

US reverses course: Iran could join Syria peace talks after US drops longstanding opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Stupid insurgents versus an Alliance Syrian Su-22. Turn close caption on.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> That's not ISIS shithead.




ISIS? SHITIS

Insurgents days are numbered. Alliance Mi-24 attack helicopters coming to get you.


----------



## Aslan

Falcon29 said:


> That's not ISIS shithead.


I wonder once inshAllah this war will be over what this Chinese retard will do then. It seems his entire life revolves around munching on ruso/Persian butts these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Aslan said:


> I wonder once inshAllah this war will be over what this Chinese retard will do then. It seems his entire life revolves around munching on ruso/Persian butts these days.




This war won't end in my life time. Assad is only 50 years old. In 20 years Assad will be as old as Hadi.


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> This war won't end in my life time. Assad is only 50 years old. In 20 years Assad will be as old as Hadi.


Really numb nuts. How can u guarantee that asad will live that long or u as a matter of fact. The one thing in life that has no guarantee moron is how long one will live. So take off the tin hat and go out of ur moms basement try talking yo people outside front change.


----------



## ultron

Aslan said:


> How can u guarantee that asad will live that long or u as a matter of fact. The one thing in life that has no guarantee moron is how long one will live.




Insurgents have no power to take Damascus. Assad cannot be killed. Nearly 5 YEARS and insurgents can't do anything to Assad. Besides, even if Assad flees to Sochi, the war will not be over until Assad returns to Damascus with the help of Alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> This war won't end in my life time. Assad is only 50 years old. In 20 years Assad will be as old as Hadi.


First u say that insurgents days are numbered 5 minutes later that this war wont end in ur life time. Supaboy, make up ur mind.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> First u say that insurgents days are numbered 5 minutes later that this war wont end in ur life time. Supaboy, make up ur mind.




Did I say what the number is?


----------



## ultron

Alliance advances in Aleppo city.

Islamist Rebels Suffer Heavy Casualties in Northern Aleppo as the Syrian Army Pushes North


----------



## bsruzm

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>


''Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu on Monday said that the Turkish military has struck (US backed) PKK-affiliated PYD (YPG) across the border in northern Syria twice.''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

*LATAKIA (Syria), October 27. /TASS/. The Islamic State (IS) militants have been airlifted from Syria by Turkish aircraft to save them from Russian airstrikes, spokesman for the Syrian Armed Forces Brigadier General Ali Mayhub said on Tuesday.*

"On October 26, according to the reconnaissance data, four planes from Turkey arrived to the airport of the city of Aden (Yemen). Two of them belong to Turkish Airlines, one — to Qatar Airways and one more aircraft owned by an airline of the United Arab Emirates," said the Syrian army spokesman. "There were more than 500 militants of the Islamic State terrorist organization on board, they were taken from Syria to save them from Russian airstrikes," General Mayhub said.

According to him, "the militants were met by officers of the Saudi coalition that took them from the airport in three groups. The first went to the city of Al-Bab in Mandeb province (Yemen), the second — to Marib (Yemen), the third — to the Saudi regions of Jizan and Asir."

TASS: World - IS militants airlifted from Syria to Yemen, Saudi Arabia — Syrian army spokesman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Barmaley said:


> *LATAKIA (Syria), October 27. /TASS/. The Islamic State (IS) militants have been airlifted from Syria by Turkish aircraft to save them from Russian airstrikes, spokesman for the Syrian Armed Forces Brigadier General Ali Mayhub said on Tuesday.*
> 
> "On October 26, according to the reconnaissance data, four planes from Turkey arrived to the airport of the city of Aden (Yemen). Two of them belong to Turkish Airlines, one — to Qatar Airways and one more aircraft owned by an airline of the United Arab Emirates," said the Syrian army spokesman. "There were more than 500 militants of the Islamic State terrorist organization on board, they were taken from Syria to save them from Russian airstrikes," General Mayhub said.
> 
> According to him, "the militants were met by officers of the Saudi coalition that took them from the airport in three groups. The first went to the city of Al-Bab in Mandeb province (Yemen), the second — to Marib (Yemen), the third — to the Saudi regions of Jizan and Asir."
> 
> TASS: World - IS militants airlifted from Syria to Yemen, Saudi Arabia — Syrian army spokesman


Russian bears seem in love with these bullshit, so here I have another one for you that you will be 'crazily' in love with:

''Saudi Arabia and Turkey are spending huge sums to open their path into the Ukrainian army's missile depots to transfer the surface-to-air SAM-8 and SAM-9 missile systems to Northern Syria to strengthen FSA, the Arabic-language Lebanese al-Akhbar reported on Tuesday.






The daily underlined that the Ukrainian army officials are opposed to Russia and its military strikes against FSA in Syria.

According to al-Akhbar, certain sources have revealed that the Saudi-Turkish plan has already made so much success that Russia has revised contingency plans after assessments showed a strikingly higher possibility that their helicopters could be targeted by these anti-aircraft missiles now.'' 

I find such news tastier than bullshit with no proof:
Parents receive body of first Russian to die in Syria, doubt suicide| Reuters

You better ask Natasha how Turkish Airlines work instead some bullshit :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> *LATAKIA (Syria), October 27. /TASS/. The Islamic State (IS) militants have been airlifted from Syria by Turkish aircraft to save them from Russian airstrikes, spokesman for the Syrian Armed Forces Brigadier General Ali Mayhub said on Tuesday.*
> 
> "On October 26, according to the reconnaissance data, four planes from Turkey arrived to the airport of the city of Aden (Yemen). Two of them belong to Turkish Airlines, one — to Qatar Airways and one more aircraft owned by an airline of the United Arab Emirates," said the Syrian army spokesman. "There were more than 500 militants of the Islamic State terrorist organization on board, they were taken from Syria to save them from Russian airstrikes," General Mayhub said.
> 
> According to him, "the militants were met by officers of the Saudi coalition that took them from the airport in three groups. The first went to the city of Al-Bab in Mandeb province (Yemen), the second — to Marib (Yemen), the third — to the Saudi regions of Jizan and Asir."
> 
> TASS: World - IS militants airlifted from Syria to Yemen, Saudi Arabia — Syrian army spokesman


I LOLed. Obviously these stories are not designed for people with more than 1 digit IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeratul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Spend baby spend. How long before the Russian Federation goes bankrupt?  We know how that ended last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships blasting insurgents in the northern Homs pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

atatwolf said:


> Spend baby spend. How long before the Russian Federation goes bankrupt?  We know how that ended last time.


When turkey join eu (never)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

A major rebel target was just eliminated courtesy a RUAF strike. News will break in 24-48 hours. 

Looks like the the Qatar-Turkey pipeline will never be built. Doesn't matter how many rats the face-fart enthusiasts send.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

SiCiSi said:


> A major rebel target was just eliminated courtesy a RUAF strike. News will break in 24-48 hours.
> 
> Looks like the the Qatar-Turkey pipeline will never be built. Doesn't matter how many rats the face-fart enthusiasts send.





Zeratul said:


> When turkey join eu (never)


You are in Afhganistan 2.0 but you haven't realized it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

atatwolf said:


> You are in Afhganistan 2.0 but you haven't realized it yet.



You are obviously still in the video game playing phase if you think our operation in Syria is anything even remotely similar to Afghanistan.

Please learn something about military matters before discussing this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeratul

atatwolf said:


> You are in Afhganistan 2.0 but you haven't realized it yet.


You shitskins love to talk about afghanistan, please before open your mouth at least check wikipedia page about this thing.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Just curious, you do know one of Shia's revered female figurre ie Fatimah dressed like that too? It's not something a Caliph came up with later, it was part of Sunnah otherwise people would dispute any additions to religion.


It's like saying since prophet used camel for transportation, so we should also use camel today. Stupid, right? It was a part of culture back then, nowhere in Islam says that wearing a burqa and covering the face is mandatory. And the funniest thing? West is supporting these lunatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> I LOLed. Obviously these stories are not designed for people with more than 1 digit IQ.


In theses last days you were scrambling like hell to get your two cents in every reply on this thread? do you have buddies fighting with ISIS or just a way to keep PDF's attention on Syria instead on the Palestinian that are being chased , killed, kidnapped...............by Netanyahu thugs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> In theses last days you were scrambling like hell to get your two cents in every reply on this thread? do you have buddies fighting with ISIS or just a way to keep PDF's attention on Syria instead on the Palestinian that are being chased , killed, kidnapped...............by Netanyahu thugs.....


Assad thugs killed much more Palestinians than Israel.











Number of killed Syrians I am not even mentioning.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Assad thugs killed much more Palestinians than Israel.


In that case, Netanyahu and Assad should friend and treated by the world the same way....BuT are they?



BLACKEAGLE said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



If you guys could fight as well as you can draw cartoons, you would have actually accomplished something since 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> You are in Afhganistan 2.0 but you haven't realized it yet.




This is revenge for Afghanistan 1.0. Afghanistan 2.0 we will kill jihadists and no one can do anything about it.

Russian Air Force hits Al-Nusra Front command center among 118 terrorist targets in Syria — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

atatwolf said:


> Spend baby spend. How long before the Russian Federation goes bankrupt?  We know how that ended last time.


Russians do right thing with few planes.
They are emptied all trash from military warehouses and with limited attacks have made disaster on countries who financed terrorists in Syria.
I disagree with your view , especially now when America supplies Kurdish fighters with weapons,so in a short time Turkey will have problems...economic and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> Spend baby spend. How long before the Russian Federation goes bankrupt?  We know how that ended last time.




Russia crushed Germany by killing millions of Germans. Jihadists are no bodies compared to Nazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Russia crushed Germany by killing millions of Germans. Jihadists are no bodies compared to Nazis.



you talk big but deep inside you, you actually a coward

i bet you will pee in your pant when facing jihadist even you are in the most advance tank in the world

you only talk big because you are in the safe country

stop been arrogant


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russia crushed Germany by killing millions of Germans. Jihadists are no bodies compared to Nazis.


Not Russia, but coalition of UK, Russia and USA. Russia alone would not have a chance.



Serpentine said:


> It's like saying since prophet used camel for transportation, so we should also use camel today. Stupid, right? It was a part of culture back then, nowhere in Islam says that wearing a burqa and covering the face is mandatory. And the funniest thing? West is supporting these lunatics.


So Ayatulas enforce burkas in their country and fight against burkas in Syria? 



SiCiSi said:


> If you guys could fight as well as you can draw cartoons, you would have actually accomplished something since 2011.


They captured 2/3 of Syria against Russian armed and trained Assadists. If they had 1% of Assad weapons they would capture the rest.



Tsilihin said:


> Russians do right thing with few planes.
> They are emptied all trash from military warehouses and with limited attacks have made disaster on countries who financed terrorists in Syria.
> I disagree with your view , especially now when America supplies Kurdish fighters with weapons,so in a short time Turkey will have problems...economic and security.


Actually Russian ammo factories are working 24h a day now because they have not enough bombs for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So Ayatulas enforce burkas in their country and fight against burkas in Syria?


Wow, you obviously don't know what a Burqa is, how many times should someone be embarrassed?

Show me one single evidence that Iran has ever enforced Burqa. What's the best thing to do when you have no info about something? You simply don't talk about it.



Falcon29 said:


> 's a Sunnah, that's like saying no men need to grow beards anymore because it isn't with our time(although that's style preference not related to religion). Sunnah is encouraged but no mandatory. However you know the minimum for women's dressing in Islam. And it is to be observed if you claim to follow Islam. Back at the time of the Prophet people got married, today no one gets married and has premartial relations, does that mean we can do so? Not according to Islam, as these tenets aren't subject to time.
> 
> However if I am wrong and Islam can be reformed, then what will happen is what happened with every other religion, which is all of it was reduced to just a single belief and all tenets were scrapped. At that point might as well be atheist.



The examples you brought are somethings that are prohibited in Islam. But enforcing something that is not mandatory is a whole another story. Burqa is NOT a mandatory thing in Islam, it's just tradition of Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> Not Russia, but coalition of UK, Russia and USA. Russia alone would not have a chance.
> 
> 
> So Ayatulas enforce burkas in their country and fight against burkas in Syria?
> 
> 
> They captured 2/3 of Syria against Russian armed and trained Assadists. If they had 1% of Assad weapons they would capture the rest.
> 
> 
> Actually Russian ammo factories are working 24h a day now because they have not enough bombs for Assad.


The women in shia iran and shia Iraq and Lebanon have more rights than the sunni women.

Shia don't wear niqab but since you are a stupid Zionist I don't blame you 

The shia sect give women more rights than the sunni sect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> The examples you brought are somethings that are prohibited in Islam. But enforcing something that is not mandatory is a whole another story. Burqa is NOT a mandatory thing in Islam, it's just tradition of Arabs.



Burqa is not an "Arab tradition" as it is not even an Arab word! It's a Persian word. This is why it is worn in Afghanistan and was once worn in Iran too.

The most conservative dress in the Arab world is the Niqab and a minority of women where that and there is nothing wrong with them wearing that.

Lastly headscarfs are not an Arab tradition as this type of headgear was worn by almost all women in the ME in pre-Islamic times too and in most other places of the world.

Headscarf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just because the first use of headscarf is reported to have been used in Southern Iraq by Semites, like most else that was recorded the earliest in history, it does not mean that it was solely limited to the Arab world.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The women in shia iran and shia Iraq and Lebanon have more rights than the sunni women.
> 
> Shia don't wear niqab but since you are a stupid Zionist I don't blame you
> 
> The shia sect give women more rights than the sunni sect



LOL.

Most Shia women in Iraq, Lebanon and Iran wear an Abaya or Hijab.





Since there are 1.5 billion Sunnis, you can find among them the least observing Muslims and the most observing Muslims.

It's complete and utter bullshit that Sunni women have fewer rights than Shia women. Total nonsense.

Sunni women in nearby Kuwait, Syria and Jordan have more freedom than the average Shia Arab woman from Basra, Karbala, Najaf, Amarah, Kut, Nasiriyah, Samawa etc. Southern Iraq is conservative and so is Southern Lebanon and many parts of Iran.

Stop making it sound like you don't wear any headscarfs or live in liberal paradises. I can quickly mention much more "liberal" majority Sunni Muslim nations than the 3 or so Shia majority nations out there. The only exception is Azerbaijan and that's due to Soviet influence. Just like in Central Asia.

Sunni Muslim women can do whatever Shia Muslim women can and probably more than that. They for sure have more important positions out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Wow, you obviously don't know what a Burqa is, how many times should someone be embarrassed?
> 
> Show me one single evidence that Iran has ever enforced Burqa. What's the best thing to do when you have no info about something? You simply don't talk about it.







Now u will tell me that sacks that ayatulas force women to wear are better than their ISIS counterpart sacks. 

As for embarrassment, here ur propagandist retards:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ISIS heavy attack on Al-Safira city (part of their plan to help rebels in South Aleppo) failed, at least 50 terrorists killed (pics of corpses already out).



Saif al-Arab said:


> Burqa is not an "Arab tradition" as it is not even an Arab word! It's a Persian word. This is why it is worn in Afghanistan and was once worn in Iran too.
> 
> The most conservative dress in the Arab world is the Niqab and a minority of women where that and there is nothing wrong with them wearing that.
> 
> Lastly headscarfs are not an Arab tradition as this type of headgear was worn by almost all women in the ME in pre-Islamic times too and in most other places of the world.
> 
> Just because the first use of headscarf is reported to have been used in Southern Iraq by Semites, like most else that was recorded the earliest in history, it does not mean that it was solely limited to the Arab world.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Most Shia women in Iraq, Lebanon and Iran wear an Abaya or Hijab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are 1.5 billion Sunnis, you can fine among them the least observing Muslims and the most observing Muslims.
> 
> It's complete and utter bullshit that Sunni women have fewer rights than Shia women. Total nonsense.


Dear @Saif al-Arab I think you are more intelligent than that.

When I say Burqa, I mean anything that covers women's faces, it can be a Niqab or a veil or anything else. burqa is just the most popular name.

Burqa is not used in Iran (when I say it's not, I mean less than 0.1% of women use it, so yes there are exceptions and even if it was, they are *not forced *to do it), while it is popular in Arab countries, Pakistan and Afghanistan. I have visited Saudi Arabia and I saw how almost all Saudi women in Mecca in Medina wore them (maybe not in other cities), but still it is used widely.

Don't take me wrong, I have zero problem with a Burqa, women are free to use them if they like it, it's totally up to them to decide. What I criticized here is enforcing something by force that is not mandatory in Islam, like wearing a burqa.

Hope you don't misunderstand me about burqa or think it's a bad thing or I have a problem with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Now u will tell me that sacks that ayatulas force women to wear are better than their ISIS counterpart sacks.


I admire your persistence, no matter how much you fail, you try again.


500 said:


> As for embarrassment, here ur propagandist retards:


What's the problem in that? Isn't Morek under SAA control?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

saudi free women in KSA by the way:
Saudi Arabian Authorities 'Temporarily Suspend' SMS Tracking Of Women

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IronEagle

when you read Serpentines and his friends comments you get impression he is liberal democrat from Switserland

dude you're mulla boy from iran who are you kidding?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> Russian bears seem in love with these bullshit, so here I have another one for you that you will be 'crazily' in love with:
> 
> ''Saudi Arabia and Turkey are spending huge sums to open their path into the Ukrainian army's missile depots to transfer the surface-to-air SAM-8 and SAM-9 missile systems to Northern Syria to strengthen FSA, the Arabic-language Lebanese al-Akhbar reported on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daily underlined that the Ukrainian army officials are opposed to Russia and its military strikes against FSA in Syria.
> 
> According to al-Akhbar, certain sources have revealed that the Saudi-Turkish plan has already made so much success that Russia has revised contingency plans after assessments showed a strikingly higher possibility that their helicopters could be targeted by these anti-aircraft missiles now.''
> 
> I find such news tastier than bullshit with no proof:
> Parents receive body of first Russian to die in Syria, doubt suicide| Reuters
> 
> You better ask Natasha how Turkish Airlines work instead some bullshit :



Only Russians drunk on Vodka and Iranians highh on heroin would be foolish enough to believe such absurd news.

Earlier today the geniuses "discovered" that Mossad and the Saudi Arabian intelligence was behind the Mina Stampede to kill some "Iranian and Iraqi "scientists" that nobody has heard about. This is what we are witness to almost daily. It's getting beyond ridiculous.

Oh, did I mention that the GCC and Turkey apparently transferred 1000 ISIS fighters from Syria to Yemen in planes?

That was ALSO "reported" just today.



Hussein said:


> saudi free women in KSA by the way:
> Saudi Arabian Authorities 'Temporarily Suspend' SMS Tracking Of Women



Only a minority of women wear that. Most women in KSA wear a Niqab or a Hijab. Nice attempt at trolling though. Besides those 5 women that you posted have more honor than many of your women who spread their legs at first sight or look like plastic dolls with 1 ton of makeup and 100 plastic operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Saif al-Arab said:


> Only a minority of women wear that. Most women in KSA wear a Niqab or a Hijab. Nice attempt at trolling though.


stop your crap. people are enough educated to know you are the worst country for women.
and ours is one of the worst too.

enough of your bullshit propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> ISIS heavy attack on Al-Safira city (part of their plan to help rebels in South Aleppo) failed, at least 50 terrorists killed (pics of corpses already out).
> 
> 
> Dear @Saif al-Arab I think you are more intelligent than that.
> 
> When I say Burqa, I mean anything that covers women's faces, it can be a Niqab or a veil or anything else. burqa is just the most popular name.
> 
> Burqa is not used in Iran (when I say it's not, I mean less than 0.1% of women use it, so yes there are exceptions and even if it was, they are *not forced *to do it), while it is popular in Arab countries, Pakistan and Afghanistan. I have visited Saudi Arabia and I saw how almost all Saudi women in Mecca in Medina wore them (maybe not in other cities), but still it is used widely.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I have zero problem with a Burqa, women are free to use them if they like it, it's totally up to them to decide. What I criticized here is enforcing something by force that is not mandatory in Islam, like wearing a burqa.
> 
> Hope you don't misunderstand me about burqa or think it's a bad thing or I have a problem with it.



I just want to be as factual as possible.

You were wrong when you said that Burqa is an Arab tradition. It has nothing to do with Arabs as this is not even an Arabic word but a Persian one. Burqas are worn in Afghanistan and that part of the world.

Neither have Arabs invented headscarfs. Women in pre-Islamic times in all of the ME and most of the world wore some type of headscarf.

A niqab and abaya, which many Shia women wear, are almost identical. So there is no difference there either.

I have seen Baloch women in Iran wear a niqab btw.

Most women in the Arab world wear a simple hijab while the second most preferred dress (outside of no headscarf at all) is a hijab. In KSA most wear a Niqab and a Hijab.

I personally believe that women can wear what they want to wear as long as it is decent. I just don't see a point of highlighting niqab as something bad when an abaya which is worn by A LOT of Shias in Iraq, Lebanon and Iran, is almost identical.

Lastly there are more important matters to discuss I just reacted mainly to Salman's ridiculous post.



Hussein said:


> stop your crap. people are enough educated to know you are the worst country for women.
> and ours is one of the worst too.
> 
> enough of your bullshit propaganda.



You have no clue about KSA. Most women wear a regular niqab or a hijab. You sound mental at times.

Also this below are some of the traditional dresses that women from KSA wear or used to wear. Educate yourself a bit. Arabs have some of the most diverse traditional dresses and KSA is not any different.

































Oasis Unedited: Mansoojat: The Virtual Museum of #Saudi Arabia's Traditional Costumes > Featured in Oasis Magazine

Here is an entire thread about the rich Arab heritage of traditional clothing:

Traditional clothing from the Arab world.

EDIT: Yes, SOURCED materials are "crap and lies". That's right, illiterate 42 year old troll. And indeed most women in KSA do not wear a niqab or hijab either, lol.

@Falcon29 that guy is a mental case. Why he constantly comments on Arab topics that he has no business with is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

crap and lies. as usual.

"traditional " doesn't mean this is what most women wear. 
we have traditional clothes in Iran too but sadly women mostly wear the bad black stupid official dress.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I admire your persistence, no matter how much you fail, you try again.


U dont have even arguments.



> What's the problem in that? Isn't Morek under SAA control?


Problem that Assadists took Morek not "now" but more that a year ago. What is symbolic, that after a year of full Assadist control its still fully depopulated (just like Quseyr Safira and many more). Thats Assad style "liberation".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Problem that Assadists took Morek not "now" but more that a year ago. What is symbolic, that after a year of full Assadist control its still fully depopulated (just like Quseyr Safira and many more). Thats Assad style "liberation".



He didn't mean it was freed recently, it's just bad wording causing confusion. In a Tweet after that, he says in past week, surrounding areas of the city was freed, suggesting the city was already under control. If you look at his account, he goes to random areas and takes pictures and reports like this.

All the city is destroyed because of fighting, there is no point in civilians coming back yet.
----------------------------------------

Meanwhile, top military commander of Faylaq al-Sham was killed in Sukayk, Hama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Burqa is not an "Arab tradition" as it is not even an Arab word! It's a Persian word. This is why it is worn in Afghanistan and was once worn in Iran too.
> 
> The most conservative dress in the Arab world is the Niqab and a minority of women where that and there is nothing wrong with them wearing that.
> 
> Lastly headscarfs are not an Arab tradition as this type of headgear was worn by almost all women in the ME in pre-Islamic times too and in most other places of the world.
> 
> Headscarf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just because the first use of headscarf is reported to have been used in Southern Iraq by Semites, like most else that was recorded the earliest in history, it does not mean that it was solely limited to the Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Most Shia women in Iraq, Lebanon and Iran wear an Abaya or Hijab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are 1.5 billion Sunnis, you can find among them the least observing Muslims and the most observing Muslims.
> 
> It's complete and utter bullshit that Sunni women have fewer rights than Shia women. Total nonsense.
> 
> Sunni women in nearby Kuwait, Syria and Jordan have more freedom than the average Shia Arab woman from Basra, Karbala, Najaf, Amarah, Kut, Nasiriyah, Samawa etc. Southern Iraq is conservative and so is Southern Lebanon and many parts of Iran.
> 
> Stop making it sound like you don't wear any headscarfs or live in liberal paradises. I can quickly mention much more "liberal" majority Sunni Muslim nations than the 3 or so Shia majority nations out there. The only exception is Azerbaijan and that's due to Soviet influence. Just like in Central Asia.
> 
> Sunni Muslim women can do whatever Shia Muslim women can and probably more than that. They for sure have more important positions out there.


No need to be much nationalist and deny the fact 

First I was talking about the countries who take their laws from their sects
Syria,Bahrain,Kuwait,and Jordan don't follow the sharia I speak on countries that follow the sharia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> He didn't mean it was freed recently, it's just bad wording causing confusion.


Bad lies.



> In a Tweet after that, he says in past week, surrounding areas of the city was freed, suggesting the city was already under control.


No he says that this week finaly retook city's outskirts. Which is again a lie. In fact its the opposite these week rebels approached the city outskirts.


> All the city is destroyed because of fighting, there is no point in civilians coming back yet.


One year is more than enough time to return civilians. At least some. But aim of the Assadist is the opposite: depopulate unloyal towns.

Morek before liberation:






Morek after liberation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Actually Russian ammo factories are working 24h a day now because they have not enough bombs for Assad.[/QUOTE]

They have huge amount of weapons and munitions what make big problems about keeping and storing.
That spending a lot of money and time and best solution is release of the old stocks
Best case is a war !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> Actually Russian ammo factories are working 24h a day now because they have not enough bombs for Assad.
> 
> They have huge amount of weapons and munitions what make big problems about keeping and storing.
> That spending a lot of money and time and best solution is release of the old stocks
> Best case is a war !


Dumb bombs produced in 2015:











Its also quite costy expensive to bring these bombs from Russia to Syria.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Fars News (Iranian propaganda outlet) claims SAA retook Jisr al Shughour. Shows how reliable Iranian news is.
Farsnews
@Serpentine more of the resistance media at work, amirite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

SiCiSi said:


> If you guys could fight as well as you can draw cartoons, you would have actually accomplished something since 2011.


it is not to criticize you or your comment
but the guy who did draw the cartoon is somewhat very famous , very very famous, he is a good guy who was beaten by Assad militias (like many pro freedom guys). he always criticized the mafia regime of Syria, the corruption .


----------



## SiCiSi

A high level Nusra target was eliminated. Look out for more news breaking soon.



500 said:


> They captured 2/3 of Syria against Russian armed and trained Assadists. If they had 1% of Assad weapons they would capture the rest.



2/3 according to this genius

Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Dumb bombs produced in 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also quite costy expensive to bring these bombs from Russia to Syria.




The blast radius is so big even if a precision bomb is used, the entire city block is wiped out. A 155 mm shell has a lethal radius of 50 meters. A bomb is 10 times as big as a 155 mm shell. Lethal radius at least 200 meters. No use using precision bombs on cities.

Insurgents days are numbered. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships are coming for you.






Woohoo. More Alliance Iraqi Shia militants arrived in Aleppo. Offensive against insurgent parts of the city very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Israelis and wahabis in this thread






MY MODERATE CANNIBALS!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on insurgents in the outskirts of Douma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IronEagle

Cant you stop saying Alliance FFS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

IronEagle said:


> Cant you stop saying Alliance FFS?




Alliance = Russia + Iran + Iraq + Syria + Lebanon + Egypt + the US + KSA + UAE + Jordan + Qatar + Yemen + Oman etc. . Alliance fights takfiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Su-25 ground attack plane blows up takfiri infrastructure in northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Deaths come to takfiris. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

veg said:


> For the millionth time, US/Saudia/Qatar were supplying the weapons RIGHT FROM THE BEGINNING...


This is from *Douma* in the *Eastern Ghouta*, *Damascus Countryside* (*April 3rd*, *2011*) :




*Summary :*
Doumani people holding the funeral of the martyrs (shot dead by the '_resistance_') near the *Great Mosque*. They wished if they had any of the *NATO* | *Arab* supplied '_weapons_' you are talking about back then but unfortunately, they hadn't any of them.


Serpentine said:


> Rebel commander Zahran Alloush wants to torture & crush the heads of religious minorities. He's "moderate".


I replied to this and you know it (here).


Serpentine said:


> Neither does Iran send weapons, funds and terrorists to other countries to topple their government, which is exactly what Turkey is doing, along with U.S, Arabs and others.


*Iran* sends pilgrims to make a trouble like what they did in during *Hajj* in *1987* in *Mecca* :




*Summary :*
Simply, foreigners are protesting in someone else's country and of course they were using their "Death to America" or "Death to Israel". More than *400* died for '_exporting of revolution_'.
The same Iran which did that back in 1987 is telling us today that we got paid by the GCC, NATO, etc. to protest against *Bashar* and in the own state.

Therefore, Iranian pilgrims could be responsible for what happened in Mina.


Serpentine said:


> Not even a single one of them proved.


When the *Islamic Da'wa Party* staged the *1983* bombings of *Kuwait*, as a part of '_exporting the revolution_'.* Tehran Radio* warned that *Kuwait* would "face consequences" if they do any harm to the "heroes" which they detained.
They only called them '_heroes_' and threatened to stage more attacks. Yet one of those '_exporters of revolution_' is freely roaming (*Abu Mahdi Al-Muhandis*) and claims that the U.S. is supporting terrorists against him. He forgot who he is and it's too much for the "Death to America".


Serpentine said:


>


First of all *Idlib* is one of the most 'conservative' cities. Plus, this is a center of studying the so-called Fiqh (*Arabic:* فقه) and they are doing it voluntarily. Females are *not mandated* to wear *Burqa* in *Idlib* despite that the so-called *Jund Al-Aqsa* suggested that. Here, some of them are covering their face but others aren't :




Like always, you complain about *Idlib* and then fight somewhere else.
*Iran* is simply killing the last hope left.

However, if I am not mistaken, most of your news are taken from not the ordinary supporters but the very scums of our society. And I've realized what does it mean to be '_moderate_' according to the Islamic people of the very Islamic Iran :


> Indeed, those who like that immorality should be spread [or publicized] among those who have believed will have a painful punishment in this world and the Hereafter. And Allah knows and you do not know.
> 
> - *The Holy Qur'an (24:19)*.


And if you like the profile picture of that woman you're getting your '_facts_' from, then spread those things in your country as she's a scum and an ordinary *Christian* isn't like that at all. That filth doesn't represent the ordinary *Christians* whether with or against *Al-Assad*.

*Tatbirist Christian:* Lina Arabi (@LinaArabii) | Twitter
*Terrorist Christian:* hadeeloueis (@hadeelOueiss) | Twitter


Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile, top military commander of Faylaq al-Sham was killed in Sukayk, Hama.


A local. Not a foreign supporter of *Project Tatbiristan* :




*Names:* Muslim Nasr and Khan-Ali Yousufi
*Nationality:* Iranian | Afghan
*Allegiance:* IRGC | Fatimiyoun
*Ranks:* 2nd lieutenant (Nasr)

*Source (Farsi):* Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barmaley

Terrorist commanders which is were killed since 1 October

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Not Russia, but coalition of UK, Russia and USA. Russia alone would not have a chance.



Cut the crap. It was actually USSR that did the heavy lifting during WW2. The greatest battles on the European side were fought on the Eastern front. Stalingrad and Kursk battles were back breaking defeats for the Germans which all occured before the overrated Normandy invasion. The Russians were responsible for 80% of German casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Cut the crap. It was actually USSR that did the heavy lifting during WW2. The greatest battles on the European side were fought on the Eastern front. Stalingrad and Kursk battles were back breaking defeats for the Germans which all occured before the overrated Normandy invasion. The Russians were responsible for 80% of German casualties.


The main factor which determines victory in conventional war is *air force*. 2/3 of German air force was destroyed by US and Britain.

Back to Syria. Rebels take Sukayk.






KHAPUASS offensive was ultimate fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Dumb bombs produced in 2015












Its also quite costy expensive to bring these bombs from Russia to Syria.[/QUOTE]

______________

Do you considered on fact that Russians can put a new kind of explosion in a old shells...
Fresh colour and new detonator mean that something is for testing or ....better to be destroyed because is a cheaper than to be stored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

KHAPUASS ethnically cleansed at least 120,000 Syrians:






Syrian Arab Republic: Developments in Northern Governorates - Situation Report No. 1 (as of 24 October 2015) - Syrian Arab Republic | ReliefWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Tsilihin said:


> Dumb bombs produced in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also quite costy expensive to bring these bombs from Russia to Syria.






I don't see how you think it's expensive to transports these bombs. Russia has supply ships that can carry hundreds if not a thousand of them each time they visit Tartus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

#BREAKING: Under Russian airstrikes protection, SAA and Iranian terrorists succeed to capture a washing machine, which is one of the most advanced LG machines in Syria.






Safavides are doing good job in Syria.
Who knows what is their next impossible mission?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barmaley

Reportage from liberated by SAA town Morek.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

Antaréss said:


> This is from *Douma* in the *Eastern Ghouta*, *Damascus Countryside* (*April 3rd*, *2011*) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> Doumani people holding the funeral of the martyrs (shot dead by the '_resistance_') near the *Great Mosque*. They wished if they had any of the *NATO* | *Arab* supplied '_weapons_' you are talking about back then but unfortunately, they hadn't any of them.



Lame Excuse.
Syrian Army was also not firing bullets or bombing them till the time they have not been supplied weapons from US (the godfather of Jihadies).
So, Jihadies and Saudies and their supporters are showing stupidity while they are even unable to understand a simple thing that US and Israel are using them like Toilet paper.
US is not supplying weapons to Saudia, Qatar, Jordan, Turkey or the Syrian Jihadists while US really support them or their any Islamic Government, but US is supplying them all with weapons while you people are toilet papers.
And US is fully successful due to the stupidity of Arab states and jihadies.
You can see till now not a single bullet has been fired upon Israelies from these Jihadists.

And here again the Jihadist supporters are showing stupidity by thinking that 500 is their supporter while he writes against Assad and Iran.


Here the Syrian people, who were supporting Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> The main factor which determines victory in conventional war is *air force*. 2/3 of German air force was destroyed by US and Britain.




To be fair, the US and Britain combined lost some 800,000 men in WW2, but it was a drop in the bucket compared to German and Russian losses.



Barmaley said:


> Reportage from liberated by SAA town Morek.




Russian English is so weird. Please put your words in the right order.



500 said:


> KHAPUASS offensive was ultimate fail.




What's KHAPUASS stand for? And so what? It's a tiny Sukayk village. You can't even see it on the map with a magnifying glass 

Alliance artillery pound mujahids in northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Here the Syrian people, who were supporting Assad


There are 22 million people in Syria means over *5 million *men ready for military service. Nevertheless Assad needs to invite 5 thousand Hezbollah mercenaries to capture some Bedouin habitation in open desert. That shows that actual Assad support is close to zero. More over, it show that even Alawis (650,000 men ready for military service) are not willing to fight for Assad.



ultron said:


> What's KHAPUASS stand for? And so what?


Khamenai, Putin, Assad.



> It's a tiny Sukayk village. You can't even see it on the map with a magnifying glass


Thats all KHAPUAS managed to capture in their Hama offensive. Before that rebels returned Markaba and Lahaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> There are 22 million people in Syria means over *5 million *men ready for military service.




There are only like 40,000 AKs in Syria. Not everyone who wants to fight can get an AK.



500 said:


> Khamenai, Putin, Assad.




You forget Iraq. Iraq is the biggest source of man power of Alliance. Iraq is the most populous Arab majority country in the ME other than Egypt and it is majority Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> There are 22 million people in Syria means over *5 million *men ready for military service. Nevertheless Assad needs to invite 5 thousand Hezbollah mercenaries to capture some Bedouin habitation in open desert. That shows that actual Assad support is close to zero. More over, it show that even Alawis (650,000 men ready for military service) are not willing to fight for Assad.



Your conjectures have zero value. 
All organizations by western and arab countries which collect the polling DATA said unanimously that majority of Syrian people support Assad. 
While opposition is divided into tens of parts ranging from atheists, nationalists, communists to religious and extreme religious people. In election, none of the opposition leader has even a slightest chance against Assad to win.
That is why US/Saudia are putting pre-condition for talks that Syrian people will not be allowed to choose Assad in the elections. Shame upon US/Saudia for robbing off the Syrian people from their right to choose or not to choose Assad. 


*Most Syrians back President Assad, but you'd never know from western media*
Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian





Suppose a respectable opinion poll found that most Syrians are in favour ofBashar al-Assad remaining as president, would that not be major news? Especially as the finding would go against the dominant narrative about the Syrian crisis, and the media considers the unexpected more newsworthy than the obvious.

Alas, not in every case. When coverage of an unfolding drama ceases to be fair and turns into a propaganda weapon, inconvenient facts get suppressed. So it is with the results of a recent YouGov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation. Qatar's royal family has taken one of the most hawkish lines against Assad – the emir has just called for Arab troops to intervene – so it was good that The Doha Debates published the poll on its website. The pity is that it was ignored by almost all media outlets in every western country whose government has called for Assad to go.

The key finding was that while most Arabs outside Syria feel the president should resign, attitudes in the country are different. Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders. What is less good news for the Assad regime is that the poll also found that half the Syrians who accept him staying in power believe he must usher in free elections in the near future. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> The main factor which determines victory in conventional war is *air force*. 2/3 of German air force was destroyed by US and Britain.



The main factor that determined victories in conventional battles of WW2 was artillery, idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> The main factor that determined victories in conventional battles of WW2 was artillery, idiot.


When u have air superiority u can destroy ammo supplies before they reach battlefield. By the way more than third of USSR explosives were supplied by USA. That means without the USA USSR would have 1/3 less artillery support (not talking about excellent trucks which helped to bring ammo and carry these guns from one place to another).



veg said:


> Your conjectures have zero value.


What I posted are plain facts.



ultron said:


> There are only like 40,000 AKs in Syria. Not everyone who wants to fight can get an AK.


Supaboy, in ME almost every man has AK.



> You forget Iraq. Iraq is the biggest source of man power of Alliance. Iraq is the most populous Arab majority country in the ME other than Egypt and it is majority Shia.


Iraqi Shia militias obey Ayatulas. Just cannon fodder, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

zzzz said:


> The main factor that determined victories in conventional battles of WW2 was artillery, idiot.


And always by boots in the ground...Air forces have never won a war alone....He supposes to be a tankist...I have my doubt now based on the non sense he is posting..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> The main factor which determines victory in conventional war is *air force*. 2/3 of German air force was destroyed by US and Britain.



And USSR destroyed 4/5 of German infantry. I think that's more effective than carpet bombing civilians which was POLICY. Anyway I don't want to hijack the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Ceylal said:


> And always by boots in the ground...Air forces have never won a war alone....He supposes to be a tankist...I have my doubt now based on the non sense he is posting..



He can be reasonable when the topic is not related to Israel in any way. When it relates to Israel he will turn into a complete asshole.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

IR1907 said:


> He can be reasonable when the topic is not related to Israel in any way. When it relates to Israel he will turn into a complete asshole.


Indeed he is...Something is troubling to him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground attack planes pound mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground grunt armed with VSK-94 rifle equiped with thermal sight.







Alliance artillery unleash on mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance Syrian air force Mi-24 helicopter gunship bombs mujahids in Daraya.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Alliance Russian air force Il-20M recon plane and Su-24 attack plane over Eastern Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Hey 500, look our "dumb bombs" are almost as accurate as smart bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Project 4202 said:


> Hey 500, look our "dumb bombs" are almost as accurate as smart bombs




Auto pilot + GPS + fire control computer. Says who they are dumb bombs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Terror of mujahids. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships. 








Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmaley said:


> Reportage from liberated by SAA town Morek.


SAA has held Morek since a year ago you idiot.



veg said:


> Lame Excuse.
> Syrian Army was also not firing bullets or bombing them till the time they have not been supplied weapons from US (the godfather of Jihadies).
> So, Jihadies and Saudies and their supporters are showing stupidity while they are even unable to understand a simple thing that US and Israel are using them like Toilet paper.
> US is not supplying weapons to Saudia, Qatar, Jordan, Turkey or the Syrian Jihadists while US really support them or their any Islamic Government, but US is supplying them all with weapons while you people are toilet papers.
> And US is fully successful due to the stupidity of Arab states and jihadies.
> You can see till now not a single bullet has been fired upon Israelies from these Jihadists.
> 
> And here again the Jihadist supporters are showing stupidity by thinking that 500 is their supporter while he writes against Assad and Iran.
> 
> 
> Here the Syrian people, who were supporting Assad


Oh yeah, get 2 photos from 1 protest in 2012. Sure will support your argument on Syrians' views in 2015.



veg said:


> Your conjectures have zero value.
> All organizations by western and arab countries which collect the polling DATA said unanimously that majority of Syrian people support Assad.
> While opposition is divided into tens of parts ranging from atheists, nationalists, communists to religious and extreme religious people. In election, none of the opposition leader has even a slightest chance against Assad to win.
> That is why US/Saudia are putting pre-condition for talks that Syrian people will not be allowed to choose Assad in the elections. Shame upon US/Saudia for robbing off the Syrian people from their right to choose or not to choose Assad.
> 
> 
> *Most Syrians back President Assad, but you'd never know from western media*
> Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose a respectable opinion poll found that most Syrians are in favour ofBashar al-Assad remaining as president, would that not be major news? Especially as the finding would go against the dominant narrative about the Syrian crisis, and the media considers the unexpected more newsworthy than the obvious.
> 
> Alas, not in every case. When coverage of an unfolding drama ceases to be fair and turns into a propaganda weapon, inconvenient facts get suppressed. So it is with the results of a recent YouGov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation. Qatar's royal family has taken one of the most hawkish lines against Assad – the emir has just called for Arab troops to intervene – so it was good that The Doha Debates published the poll on its website. The pity is that it was ignored by almost all media outlets in every western country whose government has called for Assad to go.
> 
> The key finding was that while most Arabs outside Syria feel the president should resign, attitudes in the country are different. Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders. What is less good news for the Assad regime is that the poll also found that half the Syrians who accept him staying in power believe he must usher in free elections in the near future. ...


Using an article from an Assad supporter from 4 years ago - very neutral and relevant.

Russia has finally bombed a terrorist group - by accident.
Russian helicopters killed 7 Hezbollah in a FF incident. More need to happen.
*MSF (the same people who were hit by US in Kunduz and Saudi in Yemen) have stated* *12* *hospitals have been* *hit purposely by Russia since September 30th, of which 6 MSF were directly affiliated with. 35 Patients and Hospital staff were martyred.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> KHAPUASS ethnically cleansed at least 120,000 Syrians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian Arab Republic: Developments in Northern Governorates - Situation Report No. 1 (as of 24 October 2015) - Syrian Arab Republic | ReliefWeb




The source stated that 120,000 Syrians were "displaced" only a dishonest liar with no integrity would blatantly lie. Nice try though, not surprised though, you are always making up things and as so in your mind displaced means ethically cleansed.







500 said:


> U claimed that black cloud proves it did not hit water. My video shows explosion ion water and it has black cloud. As for water jet, it happened because it was in deep water unlike and not in river.




This is beyond stupid. You made a claim that a Russian aircraft missed its target (a bridge over water) when I called you out and asked why the water had no wake, your best answer is....an incoherent, irrational and scientifically void rant that makes no sense whatsoever.

Again how does a bomb drop into a river yet the water is completely calm?






500 said:


> You
> Israel uses precise bombs in cities not barrels.





You seem to forget what Israeli bombs did in Lebanon, how about I post some picture?







Dr.Thrax said:


> The subject was a Jaish al Islam tank column 500 km south of the Euphrates, in the Eastern Qalamoun desert. It had absolutely nothing to do with ISIS. But hey, Russians will continue to be Ignoramuses, no matter what I do




Once again explain to the readers how this tank column has anything to do with Russia bombing that bridge. In a rational strategic way explain what makes the Russians ignoramuses.




Dr.Thrax said:


> This entire conversation about the JAI tank column was *never about ISIS.*


*
*
Why are you tap dancing around the subject? You can not even remember what you said in previous posts. Someone posted a video of a Russian air strike on a bridge. You called the Russians ignoramuses then went on to make some sarcastic statements about how Isis would not use armor or tanks to cross the bridge.

I then asked why the Russians are ignoramuses for destroying a bridge that cuts off Isis forces and prevents resuply. You then mention some far away random tank column, I asked you to prove to me that the bridge was destroyed because of this tank column and you failed to do so; moreover, you failed to explain why the Russians are so stupid for destroying a vital bridge that links Isis forces.

So far you have been caught with your pants down 






500 said:


> Aww, ran out of an argument so you make fun of the mentally ill? I expected more, then again, you're pro-putin Russian. Expectations too high maybe.




Don't try to play innocent or put words in my mouth. You have called Russians "baboons" "ignoramuses" and many other nasty things and now you play innocent by telling me you "expected more". As for you accusing me of making fun of the mentally ill, that is a fabrication by you, I mentioned that people in your part of the world have low IQ scores, I specifically called them challenged (nice way of saying dumb) not mentally ill and I only did this after your constantly made remarks about Russians being dumb. So please spare me your crocodile tears.[/QUOTE]



Dr.Thrax said:


> SAA has held Morek since a year ago you idiot.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, get 2 photos from 1 protest in 2012. Sure will support your argument on Syrians' views in 2015.
> 
> 
> Using an article from an Assad supporter from 4 years ago - very neutral and relevant.
> 
> Russia has finally bombed a terrorist group - by accident.
> Russian helicopters killed 7 Hezbollah in a FF incident. More need to happen.
> *MSF (the same people who were hit by US in Kunduz and Saudi in Yemen) have stated* *12* *hospitals have been* *hit purposely by Russia since September 30th, of which 6 MSF were directly affiliated with. 35 Patients and Hospital staff were martyred.*




Nice propaganda  Russia has officially asked the US, NATO block countries and gulf states to confirm those reports and thus far no one has come forwards.

Most western sources are quoting the Syrian observatory for Human rights which is run by one man from his home in the UK, the man has not been in Syria for 15 years.

I recall western and Arab sources accusing Russia of hitting civilian targets by circulating an image that was taken 5 days before Russia started bombing.  there are many countries including Arab and NATO block countries as well as the Syrian Air Force that are bombing ground targets; moreover, "rebel" and government forces are both using mortars, MLRSs, and even artillery yet when a civilian target is hit the blame is placed on Russia dispite no proof or proper investigation. Then again like many other lies that are coming out of western and Arab media sources it would not surprise me if there was no hospitals that were even hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The source stated that 120,000 Syrians were "displaced" only a dishonest liar with no integrity would blatantly lie. Nice try though, not surprised though, you are always making up things and as so in your mind displaced means ethically cleansed.


Shia coalition displaced 120,000 Sunni civilians. If that does not count as ethnic cleansing then what?



> This is beyond stupid. You made a claim that a Russian aircraft missed its target (a bridge over water) when I called you out and asked why the water had no wake, your best answer is....an incoherent, irrational and scientifically void rant that makes no sense whatsoever.


My claim is based on the fact that cloud is left to the bridge. U said thast it cant be a water coz cloud is dark. But murky water makes dark cloud.



> Again how does a bomb drop into a river yet the water is completely calm?


Why it should not be calm?








> You seem to forget what Israeli bombs did in Lebanon, how about I post some picture?


Israel targeted only specific buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658661728394326020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Shia coalition displaced 120,000 Sunni civilians. If that does not count as ethnic cleansing then what?






Look up the definition of ethnic cleansing. By your interpretation Israel is ethically cleansing as is NATO.

From Websters dictionary:

"the practice of removing or killing people who belong to an ethnic group that is different from the ruling group in a country or region"



So where in that definition is fleeing a war zone is ethnically cleansing? Also a little embarrassing fact for you, the majority of the Syrian army is Sunni. 








500 said:


> My claim is based on the fact that cloud is left to the bridge. U said thast it cant be a water coz cloud is dark. But murky water makes dark cloud.







Genius explain how a bomb hits water and there is not as much as a wake or ripple? As for the cloud being "left" of the bridge, the wind was blowing east as evident from the first strike on the bridge.

You did not think through your argument very well and now you know you are wrong. Or you can continue believing your version of events in which violates all known laws of physics.










500 said:


> Why it should not be calm?







Read what I said carefully, I asked why the water was calm if a bomb dropped on the water. Then you go posting a video that proves I'm correct and you are wrong. In that video there is a large wake or shock wave on the surface of the water yet on the video where you claim a Russian air strike missed and hit water there is no wake.









500 said:


> Israel targeted only specific buildings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268167


















You are one of the most bias members here, you are constantly criticizing the Syrian military for the calateral damage it causes while fighting radical jihadists, many of which are not even Syrian. Yet you have an excuse for Israel turning Buirut into Stalingrad. 

Please tell us more about those smart bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## veg

ultron said:


> Auto pilot + GPS + fire control computer. Says who they are dumb bombs?



Perhaps some totally dumb people still believe that they are totally dumb as bombs 



Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yeah, get 2 photos from 1 protest in 2012. Sure will support your argument on Syrians' views in 2015.



How stupid is it to come up with such lame excuse? You didn't accept the support of Assad in 2012 and you you still don't do it in 2015. Perhaps god sent Jibrael with revelation upon Jihadists that people supporting Assad in 2012 have stopped doing it in 2015.

But the reality is this that FSA disappeared in 2015 with no support from Syrian people, and thus US is not even able to recruit for FSA. This is a real embarrassment. 




> Using an article from an Assad supporter from 4 years ago - very neutral and relevant.



What? Have you really read the article or what?
The article gave the full reference to the Polls that were conducted by Arab Gulf State organization, and surely they were not pro Assad. 
Do yourself a favor and read the realities before opening up your mouth. It could save you from a lot of embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> "the practice of removing or killing people who belong to an ethnic group that is different from the ruling group in a country or region"


So Alawi ruling group is removing Sunni population.



> So where in that definition is fleeing a war zone is ethnically cleansing? Also a little embarrassing fact for you, the majority of the Syrian army is Sunni.


Yeah here ur Sunnis:

















> Genius explain how a bomb hits water and there is not as much as a wake or ripple? As for the cloud being "left" of the bridge, the wind was blowing east as evident from the first strike on the bridge.
> 
> You did not think through your argument very well and now you know you are wrong. Or you can continue believing your version of events in which violates all known laws of physics.


U are going around circles. I've explained everything.



> View attachment 268173
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the most bias members here, you are constantly criticizing the Syrian military for the calateral damage it causes while fighting radical jihadists, many of which are not even Syrian. Yet you have an excuse for Israel turning Buirut into Stalingrad.
> 
> Please tell us more about those smart bombs.


All buildings targeted were by smart bombs prior warning. "Beirut into Stalingrad"  For ur info, not a single building in Beirut was destroyed. All buildings u showed were in small closed Dahya Hezbollah suburb, where Hezbollah did not allow Lebanese security person to enter. Its state within a state.






People in Beirut calmly watched the bombings in Dahya coz they knew that only very specific Hezbollah buildings are targeted:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

It's great to see that the al-nusrats and other moderate beheaders along with their isis comrades are being slaughtered everyday by Russia I can hear the cries of the terrorists supporters from israel and saudi arabia. 





So many barbecued terrorists  Good job Russia, Iran and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> So Alawi ruling group is removing Sunni population.







This is another rediculous unsubstantiated claim. No one should ever take you serious again. Please continue falsely stating that the link you provided stated that there was "ethnic cleansing" when in reality the link stated that people were fleeing.






500 said:


> Yeah here ur Sunnis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U are going around circles. I've explained everything.








What a clown  posting a few photos of random fighters is supposed to prove that the majority of Syrian fighters are Shia?

Reality check, the vast majority of the Syrian population is Sunni, the vast majority of the Syrian military is Sunni. I believe Assad's wife is even Sunni. You have to be stupid to believe that the Syrian miliary is majority Shia.

Even independent polls show that the majority of Syrians support Assad and most people fleeing the fighting flee to government controlled areas. Funny how on one hand you claim that Syrian forces are "ethnically cleansing" Sunnis but on the other hand the majority of Syrian forces are Sunni.





500 said:


> All buildings targeted were by smart bombs prior warning. "Beirut into Stalingrad"  For ur info, not a single building in Beirut was destroyed. All buildings u showed were in small closed Dahya Hezbollah suburb, where Hezbollah did not allow Lebanese security person to enter. Its state within a state.








Make all the excuses you want. Israeli forces leveled entire city block after city block into rubble. Everything destroyed is residential or business.

This is why you look like a fool posting pictures of Syrian villages when Israeli forces took out entire city blocks of residential housing. So how is Assad a bad buy but Israel is the good guys for doing the exact thing.


@Serpentine you and I need to take an educational lesson from 500. People fleeing war zones are now "ethically cleansed". The Syrian military is now magically Shia. A bomb that lands in a body of water magically defies known laws of physics with the water being completely calm. The Syrian military needs to be condemned for supposedly destroying towns and villages in Syria but the Israeli forces are justified in destroying city block after city block of residential and business housing in a foreign country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> This is another rediculous unsubstantiated claim. No one should ever take you serious again. Please continue falsely stating that the link you provided stated that there was "ethnic cleansing" when in reality the link stated that people were fleeing.


Fact: Alawi dictator, supported by Russia and Iranian Shia militias launches so called "anti ISIS campaign".
As result of this campaign ISIS only grows while 120,000 Sunni civilians were forced to flee.

Whats that if not ethnic cleansing?



> What a clown  posting a few photos of random fighters is supposed to prove that the majority of Syrian fighters are Shia?
> 
> Reality check, the vast majority of the Syrian population is Sunni, the vast majority of the Syrian military is Sunni. I believe Assad's wife is even Sunni. You have to be stupid to believe that the Syrian miliary is majority Shia.
> 
> 
> Even independent polls show that the majority of Syrians support Assad and most people fleeing the fighting flee to government controlled areas. Funny how on one hand you claim that Syrian forces are "ethnically cleansing" Sunnis but on the other hand the majority of Syrian forces are Sunni.


Fact: without foreign Shia militias Assad cant launch any offensive. So all ur baseless claims about "Sunni majority" in SAA dont worth a shyt.



> Make all the excuses you want. Israeli forces leveled entire city block after city block into rubble. Everything destroyed is residential or business.
> 
> This is why you look like a fool posting pictures of Syrian villages when Israeli forces took out entire city blocks of residential housing. So how is Assad a bad buy but Israel is the good guys for doing the exact thing.


Israel leveled several specific buildings in Hezbollah quarter after giving a warning. Assad randomly drops barrel bombs on residential neighborhoods. Today another 45+ people killed in Douma market. 

*أكثر من 45 شهيد و 200 جريح جراء استهداف السوق الشعبي لمدينة بصواريخ/الغوطةالشرقية*

Thats why we have over 250,000 killed and 10 million refugees in Syria.

Overall I suggest u to calm down. Look I just post facts did not call u names even once and you are constantly use personal slurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Fact: Alawi dictator, supported by Russia and Iranian Shia militias launches so called "anti ISIS campaign".
> As result of this campaign ISIS only grows while 120,000 Sunni civilians were forced to flee.
> 
> Whats that if not ethnic cleansing?
> 
> 
> Fact: without foreign Shia militias Assad cant launch any offensive. So all ur baseless claims about "Sunni majority" in SAA dont worth a shyt.
> 
> 
> Israel leveled several specific buildings in Hezbollah quarter after giving a warning. Assad randomly drops barrel bombs on residential neighborhoods. Today another 45+ people killed in Douma market.
> 
> *أكثر من 45 شهيد و 200 جريح جراء استهداف السوق الشعبي لمدينة بصواريخ/الغوطةالشرقية*
> 
> Thats why we have over 250,000 killed and 10 million refugees in Syria.
> 
> Overall I suggest u to calm down. Look I just post facts did not call u names even once and you are constantly use personal slurs.



It's always hilarious seeing an israeli cry about civilian casualties while murdering innocent Palestinians left right and center. 

Continue providing us comedic relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Yeah here ur Sunnis:




If you are smart you would know Islam forbids sects. If you are smart, you would also know Alawites and Druze are pagans not Muslims.

Alawites






Druze











Government strike 'kills dozens' in Syria's Douma - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Air mines:* Innovative Syrian's adopt WW2 tactics causing havoc against invading enemy









> _*France, Italy, Germany and the United Kingdom all employed barrage balloons during World War I. In World War II, the British and the Americans continued to use the weapons.
> 
> During the Battle of Britain, the British also employed the Short and Long Aerial Mine. “The devices suspended heavy steel cables from parachutes, intending to disrupt German flying formations.*_




30,000 ft would be decent height for causing problems

If they are lucky releasing swarms if these at right time right place can be effective

hope they are not using actual condoms........that would be very dirty death for the ruskies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Fri Oct 30, 2015 9:35am EDT

At least 40 killed in missile attack on Syrian town: monitor| Reuters
At least 40 people were killed and about 100 wounded when Syrian government forces fired missiles into a marketplace in a town near Damascus, a conflict monitor and a local rescue group said on Friday.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors the war through a network of sources on the ground, said government forces fired 12 missiles at Douma, 10 miles (15 km) northeast of Damascus.

Douma has suffered intense bombardment in recent months in a wave of strikes the Syrian army has said targets insurgents that have launched attacks on government-held areas.

Syrian Civil Defence, a local humanitarian rescue group that operates in rebel-held areas, posted a picture on its Facebook page of about a dozen bloodied bodies laid on the ground on plastic sheeting and said more than 45 had died in the attack, which it said used guided missiles.

"Utterly heinous that while world leaders meet for peace in Vienna, attack(s) against civilians continue in Syria," the group said on Twitter.

It linked to a video showing people tending to survivors in a chaotic scene of blackened rubble and fire. Footage showed bodies on the ground of the market place, where stalls had been blown to pieces. Reuters was unable to independently verify the events shown.

Many of Douma's residents have fled the four-year-old conflict, moving to nearby rural areas. Medics say they have struggled to cope with large numbers of wounded in the intensified strikes.

Syria's 4-year-old civil war has killed more than 250,000 people and driven more than 10 million from their homes. International diplomats were meeting on Friday at a peace conference in Vienna, the first to be attended by President Bashar al-Assad's main ally Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Antaréss

veg said:


> Lame Excuse.


Lame is *YOUR* post. Couple of pics without giving the background, date or location.

You posted of *Damascus*, *Al-Saba' Bahrat Square* back in the very last days of *March*, *2011*. That was when the government resigned and *Bashar* promised "reforms". *Damascus *was not the only city which looked like what you showed back then :

This is *Hama* in *March*, *2011* when the government resigned and *Bashar* promised "reforms" :





This is *Hama* in *July*, *2011* when *Bashar* started the '_reforms_' :




*Summary :*
An anti-government protest.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is *Homs* in *March*, *2011* when the government resigned and *Bashar* promised '_reforms_' :





This is *Homs* in *April*, *2011* when *Bashar* started the '_reforms_' :




*Summary :*
An anti-government protest.


> Syrian Army was also not firing bullets or bombing them till the time they have not been supplied weapons from US (the godfather of Jihadies).


If you insist on writing such stupid statements without backing them with evidences, I will ignore them. *When did the U.S. start supplying weapons to protesters ?*


> So, Jihadies and Saudies and their supporters are stupid people who are even unable to understand a simple thing that US and Israel are using them like Toilet paper.


I'm not a supporter. And at least I don't try to save the world or liberate *Palestine* by hitting my head with a pickaxe or a flail.


> You can see till now not a single bullet has been fired upon Israelies from these Jihadists.


Zionists aren't Bashar. They occupied our land but aren't dropping barrel bombs on the markets and residential areas. Neither are they torturing us in prisons and one more time. *Taking down the regime has nothing to do with liberating Palestine*.


> And here again the Jihadist supporters are showing stupidity by thinking that 500 is their supporter while he writes against Assad and Iran.


They treat an FSA soldier at their hospitals, then they take and publish pictures while shaking hands with him and the result depends on the eye of the beholder :

*Pro-zionist:* So Jews are only helping Syrian people. I've always believed it's the ungrateful Palestinians who make troubles.
*Anti-zionist:* Is that a rebel fighter being treated at a zionist hospital ?! This means anyone against Bashar is a zionist and consequently, Bashar is either an angel or a prophet (astaghfirullah).
And I don't really care what zionists believe.


> So it is with the results of a recent YouGov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation.


Qatar funds this, Qatar funds that. But when they do something of good use to you, Qatar becomes credible. Here :

"Journalists have jumped on (the statistic) and ran with it, *without thinking about the science behind how they came to that figure*".

- Johnny Heald, Managing director of survey company ORB
*Read more:* Do 55% of Syrians really want President Assad to stay? - BBC News


> Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders.


True this. *55%* was raised up to *89%* as you saw in *2014* '_elections_' due to barrel bombing, torture and detention.
I'd suggest *Saudi Arabia* to wipe the floor with* Al-Nimr*'s supporters, they will all become pro-government.

And if you say that most *SAA* soldiers are *Sunni*, @veg, then :




*Homs*,* Al-Zahra' District*.

Why do the *Alawite* majority districts take much causality ?
Most *SAA* soldiers are *Alawites*.

*Zionists* have supporters, *Hitler* had his supporters, *Husain* had his supporters.* If you have people who cheer for you, this doesn't justify your tyranny*.

What about *Palestine* ? (since you believe the most support Al-Assad), if I am not mistaken, most countries recognize '_Israel_' instead of *Palestine*. I guess you personally must recognize them and forget about their crimes using your logic (which is wrong either way).

Even if the most change their mind and side with the tyrant. I will stay by the rebels' side till the last moderate one among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Russian airstrike kills 7 Hezbollah terrorists:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659976504990937088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Russian airstrike kills 7 Hezbollah terrorists:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659976504990937088



Kuwaiti source?

hahahhahahahahahahhahhahahahah

You'll need to try much much harder in the information age kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> It's always hilarious seeing an israeli cry about civilian casualties while murdering innocent Palestinians left right and center.
> 
> Continue providing us comedic relief.


I am not 'crying; but merely post facts, that so called anti-ISIS campaign resulted in increasing ISIS and 120 K civilian refugees. Additional 700 K civilians from regime controlled areas are now without electricity, water and gas because ISIS cut of the road.



SiCiSi said:


> Kuwaiti source?
> 
> hahahhahahahahahahhahhahahahah
> 
> You'll need to try much much harder in the information age kid.


Its not Kuwaiti source but Al Rai correspondent Elijah Magnier, who is well known Hezbollah fanboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> I am not 'crying; but merely post facts, that so called anti-ISIS campaign resulted in increasing ISIS and 120 K civilian refugees. Additional 700 K civilians from regime controlled areas are now without electricity, water and gas because ISIS cut of the road.
> 
> 
> Its not Kuwaiti source but Al Rai correspondent Elijah Magnier, who is well known Hezbollah fanboy.



Oh stop shedding crocodile tears please. Nobody takes you seriously.

Where were you when the Saudis brutally killed civilians in Yemen? Where were you when muslims were dying in Burma or India? Youre not fooling anyone with your sudden care of syrian civilians. Drop the act. Its pathetic

Also Israel has killed thousands of innocent Palestinians. You have zero right to talk about civilian casualties because your country is run by mass murdering psychopaths. 

Israel killed more Palestinians in 2014 than in any other year since 1967 | World news | The Guardian

Where are your crocodile tears for them? Please.

Lastly, the tweet you posted had a link to a kuwaiti source hence its unreliable. If you insist in spreading propaganda atleast step up your game. its not the 90s anymore. 

My advice, stop embarrassing yourself. Everyone in the world knows your true face. 

Stop lying and have a backbone for once in your life.

And just to clear, I only replied to you because I am bored out of my mind. Otherwise I consider you a terrible propaganda machine with zero knowledge of actually military matters. You also have an extremely limited understanding of what geo politics are currently at play. 

Its like talking to a 12 year old who just picked up a copy of call of duty and thinks he knows what wars and geo politics are about.


----------



## ZerTes

ultron said:


> Auto pilot + GPS + fire control computer. Says who they are dumb bombs?


*GLONASS*! not GPS


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Oh stop shedding crocodile tears please. Nobody takes your seriously.
> 
> Where were you when the Saudis brutally killed civilians in Yemen? Where were you when muslims were dying in Burma or India? Youre not fooling anyone with your sudden care of syrian civilians. Drop the act. Its pathetic
> 
> Also Israel has killed thousands of innocent Palestinians. You have zero right to talk about civilian casualties because your country is run by mass murdering psychopaths.
> 
> Israel killed more Palestinians in 2014 than in any other year since 1967 | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Where are your crocodile tears for them? Please.


Its u who are shedding crocodile tears right now, while cheering for mass murder in Syria. Neither Gaza nor Yemen produce millions of refugees like Syria, not even remotely close.



> Lastly, the tweet you posted had a link to a kuwaiti source hence its unreliable. If you insist in spreading propaganda atleast step up your game. its not the 90s anymore.
> 
> My advice, stop embarrassing yourself. Everyone in the world knows your true face.
> 
> Stop lying and have a backbone for once in your life.


Once again you should learn who is Elijah Magnier. He lives in Belgium (before that lived in 10 years in Baghdad) and he is one of the biggest Hezbollah/Shia fanboys in internet with close ties to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Its u who are shedding crocodile tears right now, while cheering for mass murder in Syria. Neither Gaza nor Yemen produce millions of refugees like Syria, not even remotely close.
> 
> 
> Once again you should learn who is Elijah Magnier. He lives in Belgium (before that lived in 10 years in Baghdad) and he is one of the biggest Hezbollah/Shia fanboys in internet with close ties to them.



So its okay to kill thousands if the rest dont become refugees? Amazing logic genius. This is the reason you are not taken seriously.

Again, I dont care who or what XYZ is. Source is weak. 

Honestly, talking to you is like talking to a child. No knowledge about the world he is in yet thinks he knows everything. Youre not even good at your primary purpose which is spreading propaganda.

Go back to propaganda school and learn some new tricks. This is getting old.


----------



## farag

500 said:


> Russian airstrike kills 7 Hezbollah terrorists:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659976504990937088



Lol, classy source


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

500 said:


> I am not 'crying; but merely post facts, that so called anti-ISIS campaign resulted in increasing ISIS and 120 K civilian refugees. Additional 700 K civilians from regime controlled areas are now without electricity, water and gas because ISIS cut of the road.
> 
> 
> Its not Kuwaiti source but Al Rai correspondent Elijah Magnier, who is well known Hezbollah fanboy.




You mean ar-ray (anti-HZ) international correspondent is hz fanboy? Do you think we are stupid?
It is like saying white house speaker is HZ fanboy.


----------



## United

*1)Russia says no country can use military force in Syria without government approval*

*2)BREAKING: White House to announce troop deployment in Syria - Reuters


*


----------



## farag

Just read Elijah Magnier conversation in Reddit, to see he is a rebel supporter.

Just google his name and read what he says.

There is no limit for the lies @500 says in this forum.
Disgusting......



United said:


> *1)Russia says no country can use military force in Syria without government approval*
> 
> *2)BREAKING: White House to announce troop deployment in Syria - Reuters
> 
> 
> *



That is for ISIS, not Asad. And it is not for sure yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

farag said:


> Just read Elijah Magnier conversation in Reddit, to see he is a rebel supporter.
> 
> Just google his name and read what he says.
> 
> There is no limit for the lies @500 says in this forum.
> Disgusting......



This is why if an Israeli says the sky is blue, people will run outside to check.


----------



## F-22Raptor

U.S. to send Special Operations forces to Syria

_Washington (CNN)_The United States is set to deploy troops on the ground in Syria for the first time to advise and assist rebel forces combating ISIS, multiple officials said Friday.

A senior administration official said that the U.S. would be deploying "fewer than 50" U.S. Special Operations forces to Kurdish-controlled territory in northern Syria. The American troops will help local Kurdish and Arab forces fighting ISIS with logistics and are planning to bolster their efforts.

The deployment of U.S. Special Operations forces is the most significant escalation of the American military campaign against ISIS to date.

The U.S. Special Operations forces will first be deployed to northern Syria to help coordinate local ground forces and U.S.-led coalition efforts to fight ISIS, the senior administration official said.

The U.S. will also boost its military footprint in confronting ISIS in Syria by deploying A-10 and F-15 fighter jets to an airbase in Turkey. And the U.S. is also eying the establishment of a Special Forces task force in Iraq to boost U.S. efforts to target ISIS and its leaders. President Barack Obama has also authorized enhancing military aid to Jordan and Lebanon to help counter ISIS.

The U.S. has bombed targets in Syria since September 2014 without stopping ISIS, and it has largely failed in a mission to recruit and train moderate rebels in Syria to take on the terror group. In recent months, the U.S. has also bolstered its aid to local forces, air-dropping weapons, ammunition and other supplies to rebel forces inside Syria.

Obama has long resisted an American military presence on the ground to combat ISIS in Iraq and Syria but has reluctantly escalated U.S. involvement in that fight over time since launching the military effort in 2014.

U.S. Special Ops have previously conducted some secretive missions on the ground in Syria as well. But the deployment marks the first permanent presence of U.S. ground troops in Syria since the U.S. began leading an international effort last year to confront ISIS, the militant Islamist group which now controls broad swaths of territory in Iraq and Syria.

The troops are set to be deployed to Syria in the coming days, according to these officials.

The decision comes on the heels of the first death of an American military service member in the fight against ISIS. Master Sgt. Joshua Wheeler died last week in Iraq as he and other American Special Operations forces conducted a raid to rescue hostages held by ISIS.

The troops to be sent to Syria are not expected to serve on the front lines with rebel forces.

But they are entering a very hot combat zone and have the right to engage the enemy if they come under fire. They could also join Syrian and Kurdish forces on raids if they get explicit permission from Washington.

The stepped-up U.S. military involvement in Syria also comes amid a redoubling of diplomatic efforts to reach a resolution to the multi-year conflict between the Syrian government and rebel forces, which ISIS has exploited to expand its base in the country.

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry has been holding meetings in recent days with U.S. allies in the region and recently agreed to give Iran a role in the peace talks, which also include Russia, Turkey, Iraq, Lebanon, Egypt and Saudi Arabia.

Iran and Russia have supported the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad even as Assad has been accused of committing war crimes against his own people, including the indiscriminate bombing of civilian areas.

Russia entered the military fray earlier this month by deploying forces to Syria and launching a bombing campaign that it claims has been targeting ISIS. But the locations of Russian airstrikes have led U.S. military officials to say they believe the Russian effort is aimed more at bolstering Assad's hold on power than fighting ISIS.

Russia's military involvement in Syria has been greeted in Washington with a mixture of caution and criticism, with Obama warning Russia earlier this month that its airstrikes in Syria would suck it into a "quagmire."

Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told CNN Thursday that he believed Russian President Vladimir Putin didn't have a long-term plan for his country's military involvement in Syria, saying he thinks "he is kind of winging this day to day."

U.S. to send Special Operations forces to Syria - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> So its okay to kill thousands if the rest dont become refugees? Amazing logic genius. This is the reason you are not taken seriously.


You can count both by number of killed: thousands in Yemen and Gaza, HUNDREDS of thousands in Syria. Refugees are also excellent indication of humanitarian crisis in Syria.



farag said:


> Just read Elijah Magnier conversation in Reddit, to see he is a rebel supporter.
> 
> Just google his name and read what he says.
> 
> There is no limit for the lies @500 says in this forum.
> Disgusting......


Can u bring example of his "rebel support"? I am waiting.

For example here he retweting this cartoon:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658933837678911488


----------



## farag

500 said:


> Can u bring example of his "rebel support"? I am waiting.



That awkward moment when your lie is revealed.
Are you kidding? Did you read his reddit conversation? 
Do you know what arrray international correspondent is? They can't get the job by supporting HZ?


----------



## 500

farag said:


> That awkward moment when your lie is revealed.
> Are you kidding? Did you read his reddit conversation?
> Do you know what arrray international correspondent is? They can't get the job by supporting HZ?


* I just brought example of Elijah being anti-rebel.
* You failed to provide any example of him being pro rebel.

Conclusion: you are even a bigger loser than the guy on ur avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> You can count both by number of killed: thousands in Yemen and Gaza, HUNDREDS of thousands in Syria. Refugees are also excellent indication of humanitarian crisis in Syria.



Oh look, we only killed thousands of men, women and children and injured/maimed many more. They killed more!!! Theyre worse-er!! or something. Don't mind the duration of the fighting. Or how many players are involved. Or the simple fact that the population of Syria is larger. NUMBERS!!!!

Seriously, the more you talk the more you sound like a joke.

Also I love how you dont even mention the fact that the genocide against Palestinians has created hundreds of thousands of Palestinians refugees around the world. Very convenient but youre israeli so we can expect nothing but lies.

And again, I dont care who XYZ is. You posted a kuwaiti website and want us to believe what it says? Keep looking for better sources, Im sure there will be some western tabloid youll link to next.

Again, all this is why you will never be taken seriously by anyone. 

Propaganda FAIL.


----------



## Styx

Russia should raise the bar and set new standards of brutality as they wipe out the rebels and their supporters, Grozny is so 90s


----------



## farag

500 said:


> * I just brought example of Elijah being anti-rebel.
> * You failed to provide any example of him being pro rebel.
> 
> Conclusion: you are even a bigger loser than the guy on ur avatar.



I have so many that I don't know which one to use:
" rebels are in a very good position in deraa"
" 7000 iranians are helping SAA"
"Assad is responsible for the Syrian problem"

Just from reddit and twitter.

If you want to lie, count on your creativity, don't count on my stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Geralt said:


> Russia should raise the bar and set new standards of brutality as they wipe out the rebels and their supporters, Grozny is so 90s



Yep, thats the plan. And as soon as we are done with the 'rebels', We will help the Syrians get their revenge on the sponsors of this little endeavor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

farag said:


> I have so many that I don't know which one to use:
> " rebels are in a very good position in deraa"
> " 7000 iranians are helping SAA"
> "Assad is responsible for the Syrian problem"
> 
> Just from reddit and twitter.
> 
> If you want to lie, count on your creativity, don't count on my stupidity.


Bring exact quotes with links where and what about it all said. I dont see anything pro rebel here.

If u open his twitter u will see that he is literally fapping on Russian bombings ultron style. Here example from several minutes ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660120632215142400
Here he says that ISIS execution is against Islam:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658939453021495296
But when someone points about Assad/Russia cluster bombs, he says that cluster bombs in Yemen should be condemned not in Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659029614090698758


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Bring exact quotes with links where and what about it all said. I dont see anything pro rebel here.
> 
> If u open his twitter u will see that he is literally fapping on Russian bombings ultron style. Here example from several minutes ago:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660120632215142400
> Here he says that ISIS execution is against Islam:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658939453021495296
> But when someone points about Assad/Russia cluster bombs, he says that cluster bombs in Yemen should be condemned not in Syria.



Good lord son just give it up already. 

Your lies were exposed. Not the first time and wont be the last.

Bright idea #500 - Lets quote a Kuwaiti news outlet!!

lol


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Oh look, we only killed thousands of men, women and children and injured/maimed many more. They killed more!!! Theyre worse-er!! or something. Don't mind the duration of the fighting. Or how many players are involved. Or the simple fact that the population of Syria is larger. NUMBERS!!!!
> 
> Seriously, the more you talk the more you sound like a joke.
> 
> Also I love how you dont even mention the fact that the genocide against Palestinians has created hundreds of thousands of Palestinians refugees around the world. Very convenient but youre israeli so we can expect nothing but lies.
> 
> And again, I dont care who XYZ is. You posted a kuwaiti website and want us to believe what it says? Keep looking for better sources, Im sure there will be some western tabloid youll link to next.
> 
> Again, all this is why you will never be taken seriously by anyone.
> 
> Propaganda FAIL.


War always leads to killing and collateral damage.

But u can fight Russia style:

1 million killed in Afghanistan
100 K killed in tiny Chechnya
250 K killed in Syria

And Israel style:

10 K killed in 30 years

You clown support murder of hundreds of thousands and then shed crocodile tears about several thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> War always leads to killing and collateral damage.
> 
> But u can fight Russia style:
> 
> 1 million killed in Afghanistan
> 100 K killed in tiny Chechnya
> 250 K killed in Syria
> 
> And Israel style:
> 
> 10 K killed in 30 years
> 
> You clown support murder of hundreds of thousands and then shed crocodile tears about several thousands.



Again, lets ignore the 
- Duration of combat
- Parameters
- Nature of combat environment 
- Number of parties involved 
- Total population
- Foreign fighters
- Everything

NUMBERS!!! we killed only thousands!!!! 

Your propaganda grade - F


Also, I think they made you a think tank analyst to keep you around as comedic relief.

Clearly you have ZERO knowledge of military affairs. I mean, youre displaying a total lack of even a single word of useful knowledge regarding wars, geo politics and current/past events. 

Have you ever even held a gun?

lol, kids these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Tsilihin said:


> I disagree with your view , especially now when America supplies Kurdish fighters with weapons,so in a short time Turkey will have problems...economic and security.


The Kurds that get weapon from US are Peshmerga, Turkeys ally.



Ooops, what do you think who is gonna eat those JDAMs? 

Turkey orders Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) tail kits


----------



## Ahmed Jo

United said:


> *Air mines:* Innovative Syrian's adopt WW2 tactics causing havoc against invading enemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30,000 ft would be decent height for causing problems
> 
> If they are lucky releasing swarms if these at right time right place can be effective
> 
> hope they are not using actual condoms........that would be very dirty death for the ruskies


Except that's daesh subhumans, not Syrian Rebels.


----------



## United

farag said:


> That is for ISIS, not Asad. And it is not for sure yet.





Ahmed Jo said:


> Except that's daesh subhumans, not Syrian Rebels.



video was uploaded by a ruski....doubt its from those crazy ppl


----------



## Solomon2

F-22Raptor said:


> The United States is set to deploy troops on the ground in Syria for the first time to advise and assist rebel forces combating ISIS, multiple officials said Friday.


And there are people out there who think Syria will be _Russia's_ "Vietnam"?


----------



## farag

xenon54 said:


> The Kurds that get weapon from US are Peshmerga, Turkeys ally.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, what do you think who is gonna eat those JDAMs?
> 
> Turkey orders Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) tail kits



Russia is working on the kurds. The goal is a new neighbor


----------



## xenon54 out

farag said:


> Russia is working the kurds. The goal is a newbneighbor


Wet dreams...


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Kurds don't want Russia, they get better benefits from the West. And US is providing air support for them while also sending message to Turkey to not target their militias on border with Turkey.


peshmergas are not allies of Turkey. they are not ennemies of Turkey too.
YPG is supported by West and it is not bad (they are not really PKK since this group having more than just pro PKK).. right now US are asking them to help for Raqqa is they want to be the part of guys having US support .


----------



## Serpentine

Statement from today's meeting in Vienna. I think it's a well balanced and reasonable one, but Nusra, ISIS and their supporters are not going to like it. Also, Secular state of Syria will remain intact in any future government. It doesn't mention Assad and it requires defeat of ISIS and Nusra (without mentioning its name, but implying it) in order for any political solution to be implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> besides Hezbollah which was recently taken off.



I don't know if Hezbollah is on that list or whether it is pulled off or not, can you share any document in that regard?

Unlike Nusra or ISIS terrorists, Hezbollah's goal is not ruling Syria. As soon as a political settlement is reached, they will go back to Lebanon and pull out of Syria.


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Translation: We all side with Assad and Iran on Syria. All self determined Muslims must be targeted, notice it doesn't mention a specific group or two like you do. It mention those on that 'security council' list. Which are a lot more than just Nusra and ISIS. Of course no Shia group on the list, besides Hezbollah which was recently taken off.
> 
> @Saif al-Arab @Dr.Thrax @Ahmed Jo
> 
> I've been screaming this is the position for years. And I just told you last week that your countries share same position.


you should learn to read; 
it asks to fight the terrorism, it asks for integrity to be respected, it asks for elections controlled by UNO
that's pretty good news for Syrian people.
elections will decide if Assad needs to leave . let the Syrian people decide their future;


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> I remember the State department pulled them off a while back. Not sure if they put them back on.



State department is not UNSC, you obviously know that. This statement says groups whose name is mentioned by UNSC.



Falcon29 said:


> they don't need any since West supports their presence there.



That's funny really, what other lie are you ready to say to justify _your _agenda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Statement from today's meeting in Vienna. I think it's a well balanced and reasonable one, but Nusra, ISIS and their supporters are not going to like it. Also, Secular state of Syria will remain intact in any future government. It doesn't mention Assad and it requires defeat of ISIS and Nusra (without mentioning its name, but implying it) in order for any political solution to be implemented.


This statement has nothing in to stop war or even reduce murder by a tiny bit.



Serpentine said:


> I don't know if Hezbollah is on that list or whether it is pulled off or not, can you share any document in that regard?
> 
> Unlike Nusra or ISIS terrorists, Hezbollah's goal is not ruling Syria. As soon as a political settlement is reached, they will go back to Lebanon and pull out of Syria.


According to UN Resolution 1701 Hezbollah is illegal and must be disarmed. Yet they are allowed to kill in Syria.


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> No idiot you learn to read, it says 'secular identity' ie Assad regime to remain, while current partition will stay in place but long term cease fire will be announced. In the 'cease fire' all Sunni groups will be targeted until 'defeat'.


"the rights of all syrians, regardless of religion, must be protected"
and
"elections will occur under UN supervision"

secular is not equal to assad . lot of other possibilities exist , lot of other people can lead the country.
secular doesn't mean someone sunni cannot rule the country. 

it seems you have really problem to understand this is a very good chance for peace and removing Assad.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> This statement has nothing in to stop war or even reduce murder by a tiny bit.



Yes it has, the number 9 parapgraph.

You want to end murder? Make rebels stop fighting, because SAA is ready to stop it any minute, it's the rebels that are craving for more blood. Those lunatics are insisting on fighting to last Syrian, even if they win in few years, no one will be alive or living in Syria anymore, so they will start eating each other like the savages they are.



500 said:


> According to UN Resolution 1701 Hezbollah is illegal and must be disarmed. Yet they are allowed to kill in Syria.



UNSC resolutions are worthless if only 5 countries get to decide for the world, that's why you never see a UNSC resolution demanding Israel to return occupied lands or face a military action. Basically it's the rule of jungle, hopefully it will be dismantled or extended to all countries.

And btw, Hezbollah hasn't killed anyone in Syria except rebels, ISIS, Nusra.


----------



## Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Sorry but you have it wrong. First step is defeat 'terrorist groups' ie every armed Sunni group in the country which will lead to ethnic cleansing of Sunni's. Then the formation of 'inclusive governance' which by then no Sunni's will be in country and 'elections' will just be another scam. Where only certain people are allowed to run and turnout will be very low. No is fooling anyone here.


NO
it is written only fight the terrorist ones, and by terrorist they even say the list used by UNSC (not Assad then)

you have a problem with UNSC list ? which group you don't consider terrrorist and they consider terrorist?


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Those 'lunatics' are no 'lunatics', they have indescribable motivation which humans aren't capable of. Nobody knows how they are so determined, so they resort to calling them 'lunatics'. They won't stop until Iranahell, Arab regimes and Israhell come to an end, and when war on religion and good people ends. Morality will be restored to the planet under them.



Inshallah brother, Inshallah. Long live the Caliphate


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Yes it has, the number 9 parapgraph.
> 
> You want to end murder? Make rebels stop fighting, because SAA is ready to stop it any minute, it's the rebels that are craving for more blood. Those lunatics are insisting on fighting to last Syrian, even if they win in few years, no one will be alive or living in Syria anymore, so they will start eating each other like the savages they are.


Document says that should be territorial unity and all institutions (including muhabarat, Shabiha and other scum) remained. That means enforcing all that scum on rebels. And one thing u are right: rebels ready to fight unlike Syrian Assad supporters. 



> UNSC resolutions are worthless if only 5 countries get to decide for the world,


15 countries actually. its only organization which has legal status.



> that's why you never see a UNSC resolution demanding Israel to return occupied lands or face a military action.


There is resolution 242 which demands make peace in return for territories and which Hamas and ur scum puppets from PIJ refuse to recognize.



> And btw, Hezbollah hasn't killed anyone in Syria except rebels, ISIS, Nusra.


Yeah their Falaq and Volcano rockets are very accurate. And blockade in which Hezbollah actively participated also did not kill any civilian.  BTW rebels Nusra and even ISIS are mostly Syrians unlike foreign mercenary scum called Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Syrian air force Mi-24 helicopter gunship bombs mujahids in Aleppo province.






A mosque in Hayyan in Aleppo province has been toppled by Alliance air strike.






During the past month Alliance Russian air force carried out 1391 sorties and destroyed 1623 mujahid infrastructure targets.

Vienna agreement regarding Syria






Alliance air power bringing the pain to mujahids.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> Perhaps some totally dumb people still believe
> 
> that they are totally dumb as bombs
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid is it to come up with such lame excuse? You didn't accept the support of Assad in 2012 and you you still don't do it in 2015. Perhaps god sent Jibrael with revelation upon Jihadists that people supporting Assad in 2012 have stopped doing it in 2015.
> 
> But the reality is this that FSA disappeared in 2015 with no support from Syrian people, and thus US is not even able to recruit for FSA. This is a real embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Have you really read the article or what?
> The article gave the full reference to the Polls that were conducted by Arab Gulf State organization, and surely they were not pro Assad.
> Do yourself a favor and read the realities before opening up your mouth. It could save you from a lot of embarrassment.


Ah so you're suggesting peoples' opinions can't change over time?
I repeat: Articles from 2012 ARE NOT evidence of Syrians' views in 2015. Any sane human being knows that.
Now, for a survey of refugees (you know, the people running away from the conflict) and who they're running away from):
Care about refugees? Listen to them.
70% are fleeing Assad, 32% ISIS, 18% FSA, 17% Nusra, and 8% Kurds. (Multiple choices allowed.)
And much more on that matter. This, is actually a relevant piece of info, which is recent. Unlike your retarded 2012 crap.
Here's also something relevant, Syrians protesting in Vienna (in front of the "peace talks" meeting):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660179937421340673


ptldM3 said:


> Once again explain to the readers how this tank column has anything to do with Russia bombing that bridge. In a rational strategic way explain what makes the Russians ignoramuses.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Why are you tap dancing around the subject? You can not even remember what you said in previous posts. Someone posted a video of a Russian air strike on a bridge. You called the Russians ignoramuses then went on to make some sarcastic statements about how Isis would not use armor or tanks to cross the bridge.
> 
> I then asked why the Russians are ignoramuses for destroying a bridge that cuts off Isis forces and prevents resuply. You then mention some far away random tank column, I asked you to prove to me that the bridge was destroyed because of this tank column and you failed to do so; moreover, you failed to explain why the Russians are so stupid for destroying a vital bridge that links Isis forces.
> 
> So far you have been caught with your pants down
> 
> 
> 
> Nice propaganda  Russia has officially asked the US, NATO block countries and gulf states to confirm those reports and thus far no one has come forwards.
> 
> Most western sources are quoting the Syrian observatory for Human rights which is run by one man from his home in the UK, the man has not been in Syria for 15 years.
> 
> I recall western and Arab sources accusing Russia of hitting civilian targets by circulating an image that was taken 5 days before Russia started bombing.  there are many countries including Arab and NATO block countries as well as the Syrian Air Force that are bombing ground targets; moreover, "rebel" and government forces are both using mortars, MLRSs, and even artillery yet when a civilian target is hit the blame is placed on Russia dispite no proof or proper investigation. Then again like many other lies that are coming out of western and Arab media sources it would not surprise me if there was no hospitals that were even hit.


Russians are ignoramuses because *you're* the one who doesn't know context.
500 linked a video of Jaish al Islam training in *open desert* and noted how Russia, with it's stronk surveillance taktiks, was not able to catch a JAI tank column in the open desert.
Then, some Russian troll posted a video of "accurate Russian airstrikes" in RESPONSE to 500's post about the JAI tank column. The whole video of Russians bombing a bridge was in response to the JAI tank column. And here you are, saying I'm the ignorant one. Idiot.

Since when did Russia need confirmation about something the SAA captured a year ago? NATO or Gulf states don't talk about what rebels capture. Therefore, your argument is stupid. Yet again. How surprising!
Morek has been held since 2014 by the SAA, unless rebels held that town for 1 year, raised the SAA flag, allowed SAA to operate within it, and only to withdraw now 1 year later so SAA can claim full recapture.
I don't care what westerners quote, I never quote SOHR myself, I quote SNHR, an entire network of activists on the ground who provide evidence of their claims. Unlike you Russian trolls.

I can post dozens of videos and pictures of results of Russian bombing, but I cannot due to the threads' restrictions. Otherwise, I can make you look like the complete fool that you are, not that I already haven't proven that point time and time again.



Serpentine said:


> Statement from today's meeting in Vienna. I think it's a well balanced and reasonable one, but Nusra, ISIS and their supporters are not going to like it. Also, Secular state of Syria will remain intact in any future government. It doesn't mention Assad and it requires defeat of ISIS and Nusra (without mentioning its name, but implying it) in order for any political solution to be implemented.


How surprising. ISIS and Nusra, who killed 2,000 civilians max, absolutely must be destroyed.
Assad, who killed 179,000, yeah he can live.
"Secular character" 
Me and most other Syrians know who wrote this, and it's definitely someone who is interested in keeping their influence in Syria, and that would be Russia. Not interested in saving Syrian lives or carrying out justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground grunts broke into Khan Tuman. Fierce fighting there.






Alliance captured Al-Duwayr in the northern Homs pocket.

Alliance captured Hose Al-'Admil in Damascus province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yeah their Falaq and Volcano rockets are very accurate. And blockade in which Hezbollah actively participated also did not kill any civilian.  BTW rebels Nusra and even ISIS are mostly Syrians unlike foreign mercenary scum called Hezbollah.



Being 'Syrian' doesn't mean one can not be a scum and certainly doesn't give them immunity to do anything they want. They are terrorists, simple as that. About Hezbollah, you are the last person to talk about it, doesn't matter at all. It has zero credibility.



Dr.Thrax said:


> How surprising. ISIS and Nusra, who killed 2,000 civilians max, absolutely must be destroyed.
> Assad, who killed 179,000, yeah he can live.
> "Secular character"
> Me and most other Syrians know who wrote this, and it's definitely someone who is interested in keeping their influence in Syria, and that would be Russia. Not interested in saving Syrian lives or carrying out justice.



Yeah, Assad actually killed 1 billion Syrians, let's see what you'll get by creating random numbers. The best solution for Syria is to remain secular, otherwise it will lead to another war if this one stops, especially considering the number of bloodthirsty thugs willing to kill others for a Caliphate.

-------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, 2 of anti-ISIS activists belonging to famous page, Raqqa is being slaughtered silently were found beheaded in Turkish city of Urfa. It's a very suspicious situation, nobody knows how ISIS might have identified them, but ISIS cells in Turkey are thought to be the culprits.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660020449938681856

----------------------------------------------

Nice shot.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660209126778077184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Terror of mujahids. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships.






15 nations unveil Syria peace plan






Alliance whitey soldier from Russia.


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> I thought Peshmarga was in Iraq...YPG and other groups across border don't get along with Turkey even though they deploy from Turkish territory. As for Raqqa, I don't see major offensive there anytime soon. If it does happen, that means Turkey would get lots of credit. Question is Kurds will commit abuses or ethnically cleanse Arabs then turn the land into their own provinces which is why it won't work. Having air support won't help them, because they suck at ground fighting and don't have local support.
> 
> .............
> 
> Why is media saying US is sending special forces to 'opposition'? They aren't, they're sending them to Kurds in order to force Turkey to end any strikes against Kurdish forces on border. If there are any Arabs involved it would only be a small FSA faction that has no influence.
> 
> *Jenan MoussaVerified account* ‏@jenanmoussa  5h5 hours ago
> CNN: "US special forces heading to Kurdish region in N-#*Syria*." Obviously they cant go anywhere else cz U.S backed FSA too weak 2 host them.
> 
> .......................


Germany also send "advisors" to PKK in the rabit holes of Iraq. That didn't stop us from busting out those rabid holes. It is confirmed that Germany lost several agents during those attacks. PKK and linked group opened up a war against Turkey so it won't stop our air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> Statement from today's meeting in Vienna. I think it's a well balanced and reasonable one, but Nusra, ISIS and their supporters are not going to like it. Also, Secular state of Syria will remain intact in any future government. It doesn't mention Assad and it requires defeat of ISIS and Nusra (without mentioning its name, but implying it) in order for any political solution to be implemented.


Seating arrangement for the talks in Vienna.







Falcon29 said:


> No idiot you learn to read, it says 'secular identity' ie Assad regime to remain, while current partition will stay in place but long term cease fire will be announced. In the 'cease fire' all Sunni groups will be targeted until 'defeat'.


I don't think Hezbollah and a fledgling regime that relies heavily on theocratic Iran to exist qualifies as secular. I suspect that by secular they just mean not sectarian, meaning it shouldn't be a matter of Sunni or Shia or whatever.
-------------------------
According to an Al Mayadeen source (not very credible), next round of Vienna talks (in two weeks) will involve Syrian regime and Opposition representatives.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660054564087926785


----------



## bozorgmehr

Falcon29 said:


> ISIS is small portion, will be even smaller if world escalates against Sunni's. An army similiar to army of Saladin and Umar Ibn Khattab will be formed and Muslims will be defended from terrorist aggressors. Of course Shia's will oppose Muslims just like they opposed Hussein and scammed him to his own death. My predictions are always right, what I say is reality. No self determined people will be brought down, at least without world going down with them.



Zombies shall not inherit the earth... There's plenty more where that came from... There are 80 million people in Iran and they're not even taking this seriously yet.... If your band of sadistic criminals need to be pounded into oblivion, so be it... If the nazis and Japanese were pounded into submission, you lot will be manageable...


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Seating arrangement for the talks in Vienna.
> View attachment 268310




Wa ha ha ha ha Iraq and Saudi Arabia, the biggest rivals of the Arab world, sitting next to each other 



Ahmed Jo said:


> I don't think Hezbollah and a fledgling regime that relies heavily on theocratic Iran to exist qualifies as secular.




Last I checked, Hezbollah is a part of the Lebanese government and Lebanon has universities and Iran has universities. Do mujahids have universities and a modern society? No they do not. They want the world to go back to 600 AD. They are the ones who are against God, against time.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Last I checked, Hezbollah is a part of the Lebanese government


Last I checked, it wasn't. It's a powerful militia holding a country holding a country hostage. Yes, it has MPs in parliament as it does have supporters who voted for them but it only has 13 seats, nowhere near a majority. 

The "mujahids", by definition, are not secular either. Although I don't know whom you're referring to by "mujahids."


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Last I checked, it wasn't. It's a powerful militia holding a country holding a country hostage. Yes, it has MPs in parliament as it does have supporters who voted for them but it only has 13 seats, nowhere near a majority.
> 
> The "mujahids", by definition, are not secular either. Although I don't know whom you're referring to by "mujahids."




BS. Hezbollah is the Lebanese counterpart of Ukraine's Right Sector. They are patriots.

Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Right Sector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mujahids are Muslims who want the world back to 600 AD. Mujahid groups include Army of Islam, Nusra Front, Ahrar as Sham, ISIS.


----------



## ultron

Alliance crazy hezy back during the Qalamoun campaign. Iranian Sayyad 2 large caliber sniper rifle at 0:18







Alliance NDF ground grunts having fun







Alliance NDF ground grunts take on mujahids in Harasta


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yeah, Assad actually killed 1 billion Syrians, let's see what you'll get by creating random numbers. The best solution for Syria is to remain secular, otherwise it will lead to another war if this one stops, especially considering the number of bloodthirsty thugs willing to kill others for a Caliphate.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Meanwhile, 2 of anti-ISIS activists belonging to famous page, Raqqa is being slaughtered silently were found beheaded in Turkish city of Urfa. It's a very suspicious situation, nobody knows how ISIS might have identified them, but ISIS cells in Turkey are thought to be the culprits.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660020449938681856
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice shot.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660209126778077184


You see Serpentine, I'm not pulling these numbers out of my ***.
The Syrian Network for Human rights has already proved Assad is the culprit of 179,000 civilian deaths. But, thanks to your retarded world view where you look at only 1 side, you believe Assad is an angel who could possibly do nothing wrong. And then you talk about how he has Sunni support bla bla bla Wahhabis bla bla bla then in the end you say YA HUSSAIN WE WILL KILL ALL TERRORISTS.
Then you proceed to support the bombings of a hospital, which is exactly what you do in this above post.
12 hospitals hit by Syrian regime, 6 of which were close to MSF, but it's fine because the pilots where saying YA HUSSAIN or CYKA BLYAT so it's okay.

175 civilians died today, among them 40 children, most in Aleppo and Douma thanks to YA HUSSAIN and CYKA BLYAT airstrikes. Airstrike on a neighborhood in Aleppo flattened a few dozen houses, airstrike on Douma hit a market. Can't post video evidence or photo evidence, too graphic. But it's all okay because SyAAF and RuAF did it so its all fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russians are ignoramuses because *you're* the one who doesn't know context.
> 500 linked a video of Jaish al Islam training in *open desert* and noted how Russia, with it's stronk surveillance taktiks, was not able to catch a JAI tank column in the open desert.







You make perfect sense. According to you Russians are ignoramuses because they could not bomb this supposed tank colum but neither could the Arab or NATO coalitions. In fact the Arab coalition in Yemen has resulted in more civilian deaths than anything else. 

Back to the topic of destroying tanks Russia has hit a grouping of 20 tanks/vehicles as well, command centers, ammo dumps, bunkers, and high value individuals while the coalitions were picking their noses.









Dr.Thrax said:


> Then, some Russian troll posted a video of "accurate Russian airstrikes" in RESPONSE to 500's post about the JAI tank column. The whole video of Russians bombing a bridge was in response to the JAI tank column. And here you are, saying I'm the ignorant one. Idiot.








If anyone is ignorant and stupid I can assure you, it's you. You are basing an argument off of a terrorist propaganda video 

Based on previous terrorist propaganda videos we know not to take them too seriously. like the isis "special forces" recruiting video or the FSA press conference in which they claimed their ghost brigade or whatever those clowns call themselves eliminated a Russian general only to be embarrassed when that general came out on national television to disprove that claim.

Can the exact date and location of that tank video even be verified? 







Dr.Thrax said:


> I don't care what westerners quote, I never quote SOHR myself, I quote SNHR, an entire network of activists on the ground who provide evidence of their claims. Unlike you Russian trolls.






You mean the same activists that were circulating a photo of a supposed Russia air strike on a civilian area target? A photos that was taken 5 days before Russian bombing 






Dr.Thrax said:


> I can post dozens of videos and pictures of results of Russian bombing, but I cannot due to the threads' restrictions. Otherwise, I can make you look like the complete fool that you are, not that I already haven't proven that point time and time again.






So how can you prove, with hard facts and not hearsay, that those "dozens of videos and pictures" (if they are even real) were a result of Russian air strikes and not Syrian ones or Syrian/rebel mortars, MLRSs or artillery? 

How can you tell Russian air strikes apart from US, French, British, Saudi, Jordanian, UAE, ect, ect, ect?

Even the head of the Red Cross stated that he can not confirm Russia hit any hospitals.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> You make perfect sense. According to you Russians are ignoramuses because they could not bomb this supposed tank colum but neither could the Arab or NATO coalitions. In fact the Arab coalition in Yemen has resulted in more civilian deaths than anything else.
> 
> Back to the topic of destroying tanks Russia has hit a grouping of 20 tanks/vehicles as well, command centers, ammo dumps, bunkers, and high value individuals while the coalitions were picking their noses.
> 
> If anyone is ignorant and stupid I can assure you, it's you. You are basing an argument off of a terrorist propaganda video
> 
> Based on previous terrorist propaganda videos we know not to take them too seriously. like the isis "special forces" recruiting video or the FSA press conference in which they claimed their ghost brigade or whatever those clowns call themselves eliminated a Russian general only to be embarrassed when that general came out on national television to disprove that claim.
> 
> Can the exact date and location of that tank video even be verified?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the same activists that were circulating a photo of a supposed Russia air strike on a civilian area target? A photos that was taken 5 days before Russian bombing
> 
> 
> So how can you prove, with hard facts and not hearsay, that those "dozens of videos and pictures" (if they are even real) were a result of Russian air strikes and not Syrian ones or Syrian/rebel mortars, MLRSs or artillery?
> 
> How can you tell Russian air strikes apart from US, French, British, Saudi, Jordanian, UAE, ect, ect, ect?
> 
> Even the head of the Red Cross stated that he can not confirm Russia hit any hospitals.


The NATO and Arab coalitions aren't bombing Jaish al Islam you inbred.
Arab coalition in Yemen has killed more houthis than civilians, but that doesn't discount them from the civilians they killed. Nice job trying to change the subject btw.

"Russia hit a grouping of 20 tanks...." no proof of that.

A "terrorist propaganda video" which shows a training exercise of Jaish al Islam's armor on September 16th. 14 armored vehicles participated, 11 tanks (T-72, T-62, T-55), 2 Shilkas, and 1 ARV. Now please, tell me, how is a live firing a "terrorist propaganda video?" That means all filmed live firings of every army in the world is a "terrorist propaganda video."
Since when did FSA claim to assassinate any Russian general? lol.

No. But neither can any of your claims. Of 60 videos published by Russian MoD, 48 were geolocated, only 1 targeted ISIS.

You repeat that claim yet provide no evidence.

Oh yes, rebels got their MRLSs, Mortars, etc, morphed them into helicopters and airplanes, and then proceeded to bomb their own cities with said shape-shifting machines. You clearly are retarded, since a lot of the videos show the Russian planes actually dropping their ordnance.

Maybe because Coalition airstrikes are done with F-16s, F-15s, F-18s...while Russian airstrikes are done with Su-34s, Su-25s, Su-24s, Mi-24s...

MSF has already confirmed Russia hit 12 hospitals.
Civilians and Hospitals Repeatedly Attacked as Bombing Escalates in Northern Syria | MSF USA

I know what you're going to say, "MSF never said Russia did it!!!11!!111!!1!!1!," but unless you're telling me the coalition strikes rebel held areas in Aleppo, Idlib, Hama, and Homs governorates, they're Russian and/or Assad airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This statement has nothing in to stop war or even reduce murder by a tiny bit.
> 
> 
> According to UN Resolution 1701 Hezbollah is illegal and must be disarmed. Yet they are allowed to kill in Syria.


does it say they are illegal ? As far as I'm aware it say they must disarm but there is nothing about legality as only Lebanon court can announce them illegal and I'm not aware of such ruling . also if you want to make them disarm why cry just return Sheba farms to Lebanon when the occupation ends then there won't be any need for their weapon and you'll their armed branch simply will be incorporated in Lebanon army.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Being 'Syrian' doesn't mean one can not be a scum and certainly doesn't give them immunity to do anything they want. They are terrorists, simple as that. About Hezbollah, you are the last person to talk about it, doesn't matter at all. It has zero credibility.


1) Syrian terrorists or whatever are internal issue of Syrian people.
2) The founder of Hezbollah Imad Mugniyeh is father of international terrorism.



> Yeah, Assad actually killed 1 billion Syrians, let's see what you'll get by creating random numbers.


Yeah its very funny to make fun about slaughtered by Assad people.


> The best solution for Syria is to remain secular


Islamists who are raping and murdering teenage girls who protest against ayatulas in Iran are bombing millions for secularism in Syria. What a joke.



JEskandari said:


> does it say they are illegal ? As far as I'm aware it say they must disarm but there is nothing about legality as only Lebanon court can announce them illegal and I'm not aware of such ruling . also if you want to make them disarm why cry just return Sheba farms to Lebanon when the occupation ends then there won't be any need for their weapon and you'll their armed branch simply will be incorporated in Lebanon army.


1) They must disarm, that means they are illegal armed gang.
2) Shaba does not beling to Lebanon according to UN.


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> The NATO and Arab coalitions aren't bombing Jaish al Islam you inbred.






One things is clear you are a racist bigot and can not hold an intelligent conversation without resorting and acting like a juvenile. So far you have either called Russians or personally attacked me by using the following phrases: Bitches, f****rs (you actually spelled it out) baboons, retards, and inbreds.


@Serpentine @Oscar






Dr.Thrax said:


> *Arab coalition in Yemen has killed more houthis than civilians*, but that doesn't discount them from the civilians they killed. Nice job trying to change the subject btw.



Lets look at report and not make up things out of thin air. Now you can wipe the egg off your face and go hid under a rock.




Saudi strikes destroy Doctors Without Borders hospital in Yemen ...




> More than 90 percent of those killed by the Yemen war have been civilians, according to a recent UN report, “State of Crisis, Explosive Weapons in Yemen.” At 2,200, the confirmed civilian death toll in Yemen surpassed total war related deaths in every other country worldwide this year, as of September 2015. Fully *93 percent of those killed by air-launched explosive weapons have been civilians, according to the UN.*






93% of deaths and injuries in Yemen are civilian - this must ...





> As a recent report, State of Crisis: Explosive Weapons in Yemen (pdf) documents, more than 2,200 civilian deaths had been registered by September. “The intensity of explosive violence in the country has meant that* more civilian deaths and injuries from explosive weapons were recorded … during the first seven months of 2015 than in any other country in the world.”*




Gotta love how Arabs are condemning Russia in Syria but are slaughtering civilians in Yemen. But what is new in regards to Arab incompetence?








Dr.Thrax said:


> "Russia hit a grouping of 20 tanks...." no proof of that.






There is a video released by the MOD although it is in a forested area and it is difficult to make out the type of vehicles. Nevertheless the video is out there and an official statement was made, which is far more proof of anything you have provided.






Dr.Thrax said:


> A "terrorist propaganda video" which shows a training exercise of Jaish al Islam's armor on September 16th. 14 armored vehicles participated, 11 tanks (T-72, T-62, T-55), 2 Shilkas, and 1 ARV. Now please, tell me, how is a live firing a "terrorist propaganda video?" That means all filmed live firings of every army in the world is a "terrorist propaganda video."





This is terrorist propaganda in the sense that we don't know when or where this video was taken for all anyone knows it could have been taken in 2013 or 2014 just about anywhere. That is where the propaganda lies, like i mentioned earlier there is countless propaganda from these terrorist groups, check out the "Jaish Alislam training camp" video and die from laughter or the ISIS 'navy seals' wanabe video. Using these dubious unconfirmed videos only further proves that you have no credibility.







Dr.Thrax said:


> Since when did FSA claim to assassinate any Russian general? lol.






There is a press conference with details and all, epic how the General shows up on public TV and calls the FSA liars 













Dr.Thrax said:


> No. But neither can any of your claims. Of 60 videos published by Russian MoD, 48 were geolocated, only 1 targeted ISIS.







How can those videos be "geolocated" if most videos are either open dessert and in most cases in FLIR mode? Who is exactly geolocating them? And yes thank you for acknowledging that you can not confirm the authenticity of your terrorist propaganda video. In the mean time both the Russian ministry of defense and Syrian forces are confirming that Russian warplanes are destroying ISIS; they don't need to provide a video for every sortie that they fly which is over 1300 by now but there is enough video and daily briefings to know that ISIS is getting hammered.

There is confirmed reports from both the Russian ministry of Defense as well as Syrian military that Russia warplanes have been hitting the ISIS de-fact capital of Al-Raqqah, not to mention ISIS has been getting bombarded by Russian warplanes as Syrian forces are advancing from the west in a push to break the siege of the Kuweires military are base. There are many more reports of Russian hitting other areas in ISIS controlled territory but i guess because they don't have video footage for every single strike then it must be a lie right?







Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, rebels got their MRLSs, Mortars, etc, morphed them into helicopters and airplanes, and then proceeded to bomb their own cities with said shape-shifting machines. You clearly are retarded, since a lot of the videos show the Russian planes actually dropping their ordnance.






 the stupidity from you is off the charts. Both the Syrian army and "rebel" forces use mortars, MLRSs, artillery, ect, both sides use these weapons when they try to retake towns or cities, both sides use these weapons when they are under siege or being counter attacked. There is no difference between MLRS rocks, mortars or bombs dropped from aircraft, all do the same job and have similar results. As for aircraft "shape shifting" give proof that in everything one of those "attacks" aircraft were spotted, in at least some of those attacks i'm sure there there is video footage since everyone has camera phones these days. But of course there will be no evidence it's all speculation.








Dr.Thrax said:


> Maybe because Coalition airstrikes are done with F-16s, F-15s, F-18s...while Russian airstrikes are done with Su-34s, Su-25s, Su-24s, Mi-24s...





This is the stupidest argument i have seen yet. You are telling me that regular Syrians including women and children can tell the difference between an SU-34 and an F-16?  Apart from that most Russian aircraft such as the SU-34 and SU-24 and sometimes the SU-25 operate at altitudes where the aircraft are not visible to the human eye or they are so small that the type of aircraft can not be distinguished; moreover, many airstrikes are conducted *at night* or in *cloud cover*. It should also be noted that Russia does not operate MI-24s far outside their airbase and Syrian forces also use SU-24s as well as Mig-23s which look very similar from afar. Lets recap:



-Most civilians cant tell the difference between US aircraft or Russian.

-Russian aircraft often operate at altitudes where they are almost impossible to spot let alone make out the type of aircraft.

-Russian aircraft often operate at night.

-MI-24s are used to guard the Latakia base.

Syria uses both MI-24s and SU-24s.







Dr.Thrax said:


> MSF has already confirmed Russia hit 12 hospitals.
> Civilians and Hospitals Repeatedly Attacked as Bombing Escalates in Northern Syria | MSF USA
> 
> I know what you're going to say, "MSF never said Russia did it!!!11!!111!!1!!1!," but unless you're telling me the coalition strikes rebel held areas in Aleppo, Idlib, Hama, and Homs governorates, they're Russian and/or Assad airstrikes.





*No where in that report has the MSF confirmed that Russia hit anything*. In fact i*t did not even mention Russia or airstrikes*. The International Red cross has stated that it can not confirm that Russian airstrikes hit any hospitals. In all honesty i am not surprised that you are lying since you have done it many times before just like with your Yemen airstrikes claim.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Dumb bombs produced in 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also quite costy expensive to bring these bombs from Russia to Syria.


Dumb bombs produced in 2013:










Because of Syrian operation Russian missile factories work 24h a day now:

Вести.Ru: Из-за операции в Сирии российские ракетные заводы перешли на работу в три смены

So its a myth that Russia is bombing with old trash from military warehouses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Dumb bombs produced in 2013:
> 
> View attachment 268388
> 
> View attachment 268389
> 
> 
> Because of Syrian operation Russian missile factories work 24h a day now:
> 
> Вести.Ru: Из-за операции в Сирии российские ракетные заводы перешли на работу в три смены
> 
> So its a myth that Russia is bombing with old trash from military warehouses.



So? Whats it to you?


----------



## bsruzm

ptldM3 said:


> One things is clear you are a racist bigot and can not hold an intelligent conversation without resorting and acting like a juvenile.


I guess I have warn you before in Turkish section. Well... He's ( @Dr.Thrax ) right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Tit for that?

Russian passenger plane crashes in Egypt's Sinai, prime minister says - CNN.com


----------



## ptldM3

atatwolf said:


> Tit for that?
> 
> Russian passenger plane crashes in Egypt's Sinai, prime minister says - CNN.com




Lowlife post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

ptldM3 said:


> Lowlife post.


You killed double that amount of Syrian citizens with your indiscriminate bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

ptldM3 said:


> Lowlife post.



What do you expect from cowards? They are just angry that we are eliminating their ISIS assets.

Turkish Intelligence Smuggled ISIS Gunmen to Fight in Syria, Delivered Weapons to Terrorists | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Exclusive: Turkish intelligence helped ship arms to Syrian Islamist rebel areas| Reuters

ISIS Given Safe Passage Into Syria By Turkish Intelligence Agency | Your News Wire

Unfortunately for these guys, things will only get worse. When we kill all their rats, the Syrians will come for the sponsors.


----------



## ptldM3

atatwolf said:


> You killed double that amount of Syrian citizens with your indiscriminate bombings.




And your proof is what? Some guy sitting in his home on a laptop calling himself The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

We have seen these allegations against Russia before and it turned out to be a hoax. Share your evidence.


----------



## dearhypocrite

atatwolf said:


> Tit for that?
> 
> Russian passenger plane crashes in Egypt's Sinai, prime minister says - CNN.com



God is fair

however, condolence to all related relatives


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Jamaymah, Maryameen, Hadidah, Musharafah, Hamimeyeh, Hamidah in southern Aleppo province


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Here he says that ISIS execution is against Islam:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658939453021495296



If being against ISIS's barbaric executions makes a person pro-Iran, then most of the world's population are probably extremely pro Iran. Hooray for us.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudi Arabia is deadly *serious *about preserving it's interests in Syria.


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudi Arabia is deadly *serious *about preserving it's interests in Syria.




What's Saudi Arabia gonna do? Saudi Arabia does not border Syria plus Saudi Arabia is bogged down by Houthis.

Early reports of Alliance captured Khan Tuman. Will wait for confirmation.

Pain for mujahids. Alliance deploys KAB-1500L huge laser guided bombs.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> If being against ISIS's barbaric executions makes a person pro-Iran, then most of the world's population are probably extremely pro Iran. Hooray for us.


Why u cut my words on half? U did not read further. When someone said about cluster bombs used by Assad and Russia he switched talk to cluster bombs in Yemen. So Assad cluster bombs are fine for him.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ah so you're suggesting peoples' opinions can't change over time?
> I repeat: Articles from 2012 ARE NOT evidence of Syrians' views in 2015. Any sane human being knows that.
> Now, for a survey of refugees (you know, the people running away from the conflict) and who they're running away from):
> Care about refugees? Listen to them.
> 70% are fleeing Assad, 32% ISIS, 18% FSA, 17% Nusra, and 8% Kurds. (Multiple choices allowed.)
> And much more on that matter. This, is actually a relevant piece of info, which is recent. Unlike your retarded 2012 crap.



I love your sources. First of all, look at that website, man, have you ever visited an unbiased source in your life?

But, now, let's look at the source of the survey! I love surveys!
This is the survey apparently,
Listen to Syrians - Full Survey Data - Google Sheets

Now, look at the headline grabbing question,
"Q7: Who was responsible for shelling your area? (multiple answers) "

First of all, notice that it is multiple answers. Meaning, they can choose more than 1. Why is this important? Because the government side is all lumped together, "Syrian Army and allied groups ", meaning that the person will tick this answer where its SAA or shia militants or Hezbollah or Russians or whatever they think of. But for the others, its split into 7 other answers, meaning that the percentages get distributed. From this question, imagine there was two questions "Syrian Army and allied groups " and "Others". What would you get? Add the rest of the 7 options together, and you'd get 96% for the others!

Let me explain that. This means that 96% of them chose either ISIS, Al Nusra Front, Kurdish Forces, FSA, Other Rebel Groups, International Coalition, and "I Don't Know".

It's the same here,
"
Q9: Who was responsible for the fighting? (multiple answers)"

The collection of "Syrian Army and allied groups " is 70%, but add all the rest and you get 98%

Q14, 77% for SAA and 98% if you group the rest of the answers together.

Also, notice another political leaning of the survey. It never mentions "air strikes", it only mentions "barrel bombings". For example, look at question 15,
Q15: Out of the following – which was the biggest threat to your personal safety?

These are the choices,
Armed fighting
Siege / lack of food
Barrel bombs
Kidnapping/ getting arrested
None of these

Notice "lack of food" is combined with "siege". Even though there can be lack of food without a siege (due to economic destruction of the country), but if a person chooses "lack of food", then siege is automatically chosen.

Then look at "barrel bombs", not "air strikes".

Then it's again mixing two things "kidnapping/getting arrested". If a person chooses kidnapping (thinking he would get kidnapped by the terrorists", "getting arrested" will also be chosen automatically, which will make the number look like "government actions" .

Notice there is no option such as “terrorist attacks” or such.

Okay, let’s now look at Q19.
Q19: If you left because you were afraid of conscription, which group were you worried would draft you?

Wow, 75% chose Syrian Arab Army, now we are getting somewhere. But wait, the survey question 889 people. And most questions had above 800 answered, but in this one, only 67 answer, and out of that only 50 chose SAA (out of a multiple choice question). So, let’s see, that means, out of 889 people, only 5% were afraid of being drafted into the SAA. Ooohkay.

Also, some additional info about the sample size. *88%* of the sample size were male. 61% had no children. And 45% were below 25. So, young, single, men...hmm....



500 said:


> Why u cut my words on half? U did not read further. When someone said about cluster bombs used by Assad and Russia he switched talk to cluster bombs in Yemen. So Assad cluster bombs are fine for him.



Because I was addressing one part of your post. I like to narrow it down, so the point can be better made, while people like you will start talking about political situation in Syria, and in the next five minutes, you will mention the color of Hitler's mustache. I like to remove the fat.

You mentioned a tweet (out of three tweets) claiming he was against ISIS executions as a proof that he was pro-Iran & Pro-Russian, which I pointed out that if that was an example to be used for a person's love of Iran, then most of the world would be pro-Iran. If that tweet was a bad example, then you shouldn't have used that one.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Because I was addressing one part of your post. I like to narrow it down, so the point can be better made, while people like you will start talking about political situation in Syria, and in the next five minutes, you will mention the color of Hitler's mustache. I like to remove the fat.
> 
> You mentioned a tweet (out of three tweets) claiming he was against ISIS executions as a proof that he was pro-Iran & Pro-Russian, which I pointed out that if that was an example to be used for a person's love of Iran, then most of the world would be pro-Iran. If that tweet was a bad example, then you shouldn't have used that one.


No, my point was that when someone asked him about Assad cluster bombs he refused to condemn it and instead condemned cluster bombs in Yemen.

And by the way, day later Assadists scum executed a prisoner in similar way.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> No, my point was that when someone asked him about Assad cluster bombs he refused to condemn it and instead condemned cluster bombs in Yemen.
> 
> And by the way, day later Assadists scum executed a prisoner in similar way.



See, this is what I mean that you don't stick to one point and just move around.

You used an example of a tweet by the journalist to prove he is pro-iran. The tweet was him being unsupportive of ISIS executions. My reply was if being unsupportive of ISIS executions is an indication of being pro-iran, then many people can be said to be pro-iran.


----------



## United

BREAKING: Islamic State group in Egypt claims it downed Russian airliner. Claim so far is unconfirmed.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> See, this is what I mean that you don't stick to one point and just move around.
> 
> You used an example of a tweet by the journalist to prove he is pro-iran. The tweet was him being unsupportive of ISIS executions. My reply was if being unsupportive of ISIS executions is an indication of being pro-iran, then many people can be said to be pro-iran.


U are retarded or what? I explained u twice that what u quoted was *a part of the short conversation*. Taking part is example of *your demagogy*. U also ignore anti rebel cartoon posted by him. 

I'll sum it for u:

1) He posts very anti rebel cartoon.
2) He condemns cluster bombs in Yemen and refuses to condemn same in Syria.
3) He posts nonsense about how super mega effective are Russian bombings.

These are just very recent examples of his activity in twitter. I dont follow him but i get retweets time to time and they are always @Superboy style Shia bravado. I remembed that during Assad offensive in Daraa he claimed that rebels in Harra want to surrender, that Hezbollah sent stealth UAV into Israel and other nonsense.


----------



## ultron

Alliance deploys KAB-1500 1500 kg 3307 lb bombs against muhajids.

Trick or Treat: Russia Delivers Powerful Bombs to Islamic State's Doorstep



United said:


> BREAKING: Islamic State group in Egypt claims it downed Russian airliner. Claim so far is unconfirmed.




They better not have. Or else Russia will deploy ground forces and slaughter without mercy.


----------



## United

ultron said:


> They better not have. Or else Russia will deploy ground forces and slaughter without mercy.



yeh doggy good boy............we know whose side they all are on.

this stunt is just PR shittt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> One things is clear you are a racist bigot and can not hold an intelligent conversation without resorting and acting like a juvenile. So far you have either called Russians or personally attacked me by using the following phrases: Bitches, f****rs (you actually spelled it out) baboons, retards, and inbreds.
> 
> @Serpentine @Oscar
> 
> 
> Lets look at report and not make up things out of thin air. Now you can wipe the egg off your face and go hid under a rock.
> 
> Saudi strikes destroy Doctors Without Borders hospital in Yemen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 93% of deaths and injuries in Yemen are civilian - this must ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Arabs are condemning Russia in Syria but are slaughtering civilians in Yemen. But what is new in regards to Arab incompetence?
> 
> 
> There is a video released by the MOD although it is in a forested area and it is difficult to make out the type of vehicles. Nevertheless the video is out there and an official statement was made, which is far more proof of anything you have provided.
> 
> 
> This is terrorist propaganda in the sense that we don't know when or where this video was taken for all anyone knows it could have been taken in 2013 or 2014 just about anywhere. That is where the propaganda lies, like i mentioned earlier there is countless propaganda from these terrorist groups, check out the "Jaish Alislam training camp" video and die from laughter or the ISIS 'navy seals' wanabe video. Using these dubious unconfirmed videos only further proves that you have no credibility.
> 
> There is a press conference with details and all, epic how the General shows up on public TV and calls the FSA liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can those videos be "geolocated" if most videos are either open dessert and in most cases in FLIR mode? Who is exactly geolocating them? And yes thank you for acknowledging that you can not confirm the authenticity of your terrorist propaganda video. In the mean time both the Russian ministry of defense and Syrian forces are confirming that Russian warplanes are destroying ISIS; they don't need to provide a video for every sortie that they fly which is over 1300 by now but there is enough video and daily briefings to know that ISIS is getting hammered.
> 
> There is confirmed reports from both the Russian ministry of Defense as well as Syrian military that Russia warplanes have been hitting the ISIS de-fact capital of Al-Raqqah, not to mention ISIS has been getting bombarded by Russian warplanes as Syrian forces are advancing from the west in a push to break the siege of the Kuweires military are base. There are many more reports of Russian hitting other areas in ISIS controlled territory but i guess because they don't have video footage for every single strike then it must be a lie right?
> 
> the stupidity from you is off the charts. Both the Syrian army and "rebel" forces use mortars, MLRSs, artillery, ect, both sides use these weapons when they try to retake towns or cities, both sides use these weapons when they are under siege or being counter attacked. There is no difference between MLRS rocks, mortars or bombs dropped from aircraft, all do the same job and have similar results. As for aircraft "shape shifting" give proof that in everything one of those "attacks" aircraft were spotted, in at least some of those attacks i'm sure there there is video footage since everyone has camera phones these days. But of course there will be no evidence it's all speculation.
> 
> 
> This is the stupidest argument i have seen yet. You are telling me that regular Syrians including women and children can tell the difference between an SU-34 and an F-16?  Apart from that most Russian aircraft such as the SU-34 and SU-24 and sometimes the SU-25 operate at altitudes where the aircraft are not visible to the human eye or they are so small that the type of aircraft can not be distinguished; moreover, many airstrikes are conducted *at night* or in *cloud cover*. It should also be noted that Russia does not operate MI-24s far outside their airbase and Syrian forces also use SU-24s as well as Mig-23s which look very similar from afar. Lets recap:
> 
> 
> -Most civilians cant tell the difference between US aircraft or Russian.
> 
> -Russian aircraft often operate at altitudes where they are almost impossible to spot let alone make out the type of aircraft.
> 
> -Russian aircraft often operate at night.
> 
> -MI-24s are used to guard the Latakia base.
> 
> Syria uses both MI-24s and SU-24s.
> 
> 
> *No where in that report has the MSF confirmed that Russia hit anything*. In fact i*t did not even mention Russia or airstrikes*. The International Red cross has stated that it can not confirm that Russian airstrikes hit any hospitals. In all honesty i am not surprised that you are lying since you have done it many times before just like with your Yemen airstrikes claim.


I insult you because you support a regime that killed my family. But hey, not that you care they killed innocent people.
They're Russian and therefore always right, in your retarded world view.

I never said I supported Saudi Airstrikes, and here you are twisting my words as if I did.

Post the video or you're lying, which is something you usually do.

So you're saying, Jaish al Islam filmed a video in 2013 only to post it in 2015, or you're saying it was all filmed in Qatar. Typical Russian response.
Here's the actual video, released Oct 22nd, filmed Sept 16th: مناورات عسكرية قبيل معركة الله غالب

Post evidence of the rebel claim of his demise or you're spouting bullshit as usual.

How can they be geolocated? Here, this is how:
bellingcat - What Russia’s Own Videos and Maps Reveal About Who They Are Bombing In Syria
I re-iterate: Out of 60 videos, 48 were geolocated, 1 airstrike was vs. ISIS. Let's say for sake of argument (and to make you happy), the 12 airstrikes that couldn't be geolocated were vs. ISIS. Apply that rate to the rest of sortie rate, that means only 26% of airstrikes are vs. ISIS. Which doesn't make sense, since ISIS has been advancing on SAA on Aleppo.

Oh Russian MoD and Syrian MoD, most reliable, unbiased, stronk sources comrade.

So you're telling me, rebels set up MRLSs to bomb themselves and then blame Assad? You truly are deluded.
Aircraft are spotted a lot. Not that hard to notice an aircraft and film it. Here is an example (it's an Assad Air Force Su-22, but my point is made, aircraft are often filmed 




US airstrikes *do not* target rebel held areas in Aleppo, Idlib, Hama, or Homs. There were maybe 3 or 4 airstrikes done by US there, and they all targeted Nusra HQs. None were recent, as in within the month of Russian bombing.
Also, btw, the Russian MoD twitter account often claims airstrikes in rebel held areas, and soon after videos emerge of damage done by airstrikes & the casualties, and videos of Russian planes overhead. But ofc, that's still not enough evidence for you.

Yes, Syrians have been bombed by air forces since 2012. Many who take notice of the skies can notice the different planes. And they know who is bombing them.

Wait, does the Latakia airbase magically teleport itself too? Seems like Russians have this shape-shifting lizard technology as well, just like JAI, who used it to go back in time to 2013 and travel to Qatar and film a video, post it in 2015, just to piss you off.

Mi-24s have been filmed flying low. Regime never used that tactic, and in the videos you can see Russian camouflage on the choppers and such. Regime always flies high with their Mi-24s.

Just a few things:
The MSF report *DID* mentioned airstrikes. It also clearly said *intensifying air campaign.* Now, unless you're suggesting that A Russia doesn't bomb Aleppo, Idlib, Hama, and Homs (as it clearly claims to do through the MoD), and B Their air campaign isn't growing, then it is safe to assume these were *Russian* airstrikes.



Madali said:


> I love your sources. First of all, look at that website, man, have you ever visited an unbiased source in your life?
> 
> But, now, let's look at the source of the survey! I love surveys!
> This is the survey apparently,
> Listen to Syrians - Full Survey Data - Google Sheets
> 
> Now, look at the headline grabbing question,
> "Q7: Who was responsible for shelling your area? (multiple answers) "
> 
> First of all, notice that it is multiple answers. Meaning, they can choose more than 1. Why is this important? Because the government side is all lumped together, "Syrian Army and allied groups ", meaning that the person will tick this answer where its SAA or shia militants or Hezbollah or Russians or whatever they think of. But for the others, its split into 7 other answers, meaning that the percentages get distributed. From this question, imagine there was two questions "Syrian Army and allied groups " and "Others". What would you get? Add the rest of the 7 options together, and you'd get 96% for the others!
> 
> Let me explain that. This means that 96% of them chose either ISIS, Al Nusra Front, Kurdish Forces, FSA, Other Rebel Groups, International Coalition, and "I Don't Know".
> 
> It's the same here,
> "
> Q9: Who was responsible for the fighting? (multiple answers)"
> 
> The collection of "Syrian Army and allied groups " is 70%, but add all the rest and you get 98%
> 
> Q14, 77% for SAA and 98% if you group the rest of the answers together.
> 
> Also, notice another political leaning of the survey. It never mentions "air strikes", it only mentions "barrel bombings". For example, look at question 15,
> Q15: Out of the following – which was the biggest threat to your personal safety?
> 
> These are the choices,
> Armed fighting
> Siege / lack of food
> Barrel bombs
> Kidnapping/ getting arrested
> None of these
> 
> Notice "lack of food" is combined with "siege". Even though there can be lack of food without a siege (due to economic destruction of the country), but if a person chooses "lack of food", then siege is automatically chosen.
> 
> Then look at "barrel bombs", not "air strikes".
> 
> Then it's again mixing two things "kidnapping/getting arrested". If a person chooses kidnapping (thinking he would get kidnapped by the terrorists", "getting arrested" will also be chosen automatically, which will make the number look like "government actions" .
> 
> Notice there is no option such as “terrorist attacks” or such.
> 
> Okay, let’s now look at Q19.
> Q19: If you left because you were afraid of conscription, which group were you worried would draft you?
> 
> Wow, 75% chose Syrian Arab Army, now we are getting somewhere. But wait, the survey question 889 people. And most questions had above 800 answered, but in this one, only 67 answer, and out of that only 50 chose SAA (out of a multiple choice question). So, let’s see, that means, out of 889 people, only 5% were afraid of being drafted into the SAA. Ooohkay.
> 
> Also, some additional info about the sample size. *88%* of the sample size were male. 61% had no children. And 45% were below 25. So, young, single, men...hmm....


Funny how you instantly say "it's biased" simply because they are against Assad. I forgot, in the Iranian PoV only pro-Assad is "unbiased."
FSA = / = Nusra = / = ISIS. These are all separate groups with separate goals. If you add up other rebel groups + FSA you get 25%, not 96%.
SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias, etc. all have the same goal: Keep Assad in power.
That's why they're group as one.
That doesn't mean 96% chose the others you idiot, you don't understand multiple choice surveys if you think that. Since multiple choices are allowed, people can choose all or none, meaning someone could've chosen SAA only, while someone else could've chosen all other options - but you're saying that if someone chooses all other options they're different peoples' votes, which is entirely untrue.

Let's head down to Question 12: "Were Barrel Bombs a threat you your personal safety?"
Answers: "73% yes, 27% no."
Notice the question right after conscription:
"Why did you avoid conscription?"
A: "I did not want to kill my own people."
The only two groups in Syria that have conscription are SAA and ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

United said:


> BREAKING: Islamic State group in Egypt claims it downed Russian airliner. Claim so far is unconfirmed.


Some may ask with what ?


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured al-Sabhiyeh in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> U are retarded or what? I explained u twice that what u quoted was *a part of the short conversation*. Taking part is example of *your demagogy*. U also ignore anti rebel cartoon posted by him.
> 
> I'll sum it for u:
> 
> 1) He posts very anti rebel cartoon.
> 2) He condemns cluster bombs in Yemen and refuses to condemn same in Syria.
> 3) He posts nonsense about how super mega effective are Russian bombings.
> 
> These are just very recent examples of his activity in twitter. I dont follow him but i get retweets time to time and they are always @Superboy style Shia bravado. I remembed that during Assad offensive in Daraa he claimed that rebels in Harra want to surrender, that Hezbollah sent stealth UAV into Israel and other nonsense.



Instead of blabbering in different directions, can you tell me what that Isis-execution tweet was supposed to tell us?

Weren't you using that tweet as your example that he was pro-iran?



Dr.Thrax said:


> Funny how you instantly say "it's biased" simply because they are against Assad. I forgot, in the Iranian PoV only pro-Assad is "unbiased."
> FSA = / = Nusra = / = ISIS. These are all separate groups with separate goals. If you add up other rebel groups + FSA you get 25%, not 96%.
> SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias, etc. all have the same goal: Keep Assad in power.
> That's why they're group as one.
> That doesn't mean 96% chose the others you idiot, you don't understand multiple choice surveys if you think that. Since multiple choices are allowed, people can choose all or none, meaning someone could've chosen SAA only, while someone else could've chosen all other options - but you're saying that if someone chooses all other options they're different peoples' votes, which is entirely untrue.
> 
> Let's head down to Question 12: "Were Barrel Bombs a threat you your personal safety?"
> Answers: "73% yes, 27% no."
> Notice the question right after conscription:
> "Why did you avoid conscription?"
> A: "I did not want to kill my own people."
> The only two groups in Syria that have conscription are SAA and ISIS.



Unbiased does not mean "I agree with this topic!". Unbiased mean looking at a situation in an objective manner without any ideological leaning. Your sources are always biased. 

Do you know what bias even means?

Regarding "These are all separate groups with separate goals. If you add up other rebel groups + FSA you get 25%, not 96%.
SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias, etc. all have the same goal: Keep Assad in power."

If all those groups want Assad in power, then doesn't the opposition, whether ISIS or Al nusra or whatever want Assad out of power? If the former can be categorized as one, then the latter should be too, so not to split the outcome of the results 

That's hard for you to understand, because you still think biased is anything you don't agree with, and unbiased is anything you agree with. These words are not emotional words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Instead of blabbering in different directions, can you tell me what that Isis-execution tweet was supposed to tell us?
> 
> Weren't you using that tweet as your example that he was pro-iran?


LOL, I thought u are a demagogue, now I see u are just plain retard. OK let me try explain u third time: it was a part of the conversation. If I was posting only second part someone could say I put his words out of context, thats why i posted it in whole. Do u want to repeat me once again?



ultron said:


> Alliance captured al-Sabhiyeh in southern Aleppo province.


Aleppo road is still closed, instead opening it they capture some bedouin habitation in desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Aleppo road is still closed, instead opening it they capture some bedouin habitation in desert.




Alliance ground grunts can use air drops from Alliance Il-76 and An-124 transport planes flying across the Caspian Sea, Iran, Iraq. Supply is not a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Alliance ground grunts can use air drops from Alliance Il-76 and An-124 transport planes flying across the Caspian Sea, Iran, Iraq. Supply is not a problem.


700,000 civilians in Assad part of Aleppo are without water, electricity and gas for over a week already.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 700,000 civilians in Assad part of Aleppo are without water, electricity and gas for over a week already.




If they want water then they should fight for it. Stop being civilians and join the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

xenon54 said:


> Wet dreams...



It already happened. Last piece of the puzzle is Azzaz.
Give it another year or so.


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> 700,000 civilians in Assad part of Aleppo are without water, electricity and gas for over a week already.



Those poor Syrians 

Gaza's only power plant destroyed in Israel's most intense air strike yet | World news | The Guardian

Oh wait, this news is about your country murdering civilians in cold blood.

Stop crying crocodile tears and come up with new propaganda. Youre boring everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

JEskandari said:


> Some may ask with what ?


----------



## SiCiSi

"Guys guys! I'm going to post and article from an anti-Hezbollah source okay. But you have to believe me because somehow, the person tweeting about it is it is pro-hezbollah! i know right! But its true okay guys. He supports the Syrian government okay so he is obviously pro-hezbollah! LOGIC! See the article guys! Its true okay. You believe me right guys?? Look look he even tweets pro government cartoons so he is obviously pro hezbollah because Hezbollah and the syrian government are one and the same! Do you see guys??? Guys you believe me right?? Im telling the truth because I never lie okay guys. Guys???"

Shut up already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> If they want water then they should fight for it. Stop being civilians and join the army.


They have a better chance of survival going without water.


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Those poor Syrians
> 
> Gaza's only power plant destroyed in Israel's most intense air strike yet | World news | The Guardian


LOL, good u remembered this one.

"Destroyed" Gaza power plant miraculously repaired





> Oh wait, this news is about your country murdering civilians in cold blood.
> 
> Stop crying crocodile tears and come up with new propaganda. Youre boring everybody.


Again you cry, although kill 100 times more. U even put a crying bear on ur avatar. Another difference is that we defend from those who bomb our cities while u came to Syria thousands miles away to just impose corrupt bloody sectarian dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Unbiased does not mean "I agree with this topic!". Unbiased mean looking at a situation in an objective manner without any ideological leaning. Your sources are always biased.
> 
> Do you know what bias even means?
> 
> Regarding "These are all separate groups with separate goals. If you add up other rebel groups + FSA you get 25%, not 96%.
> SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias, etc. all have the same goal: Keep Assad in power."
> 
> If all those groups want Assad in power, then doesn't the opposition, whether ISIS or Al nusra or whatever want Assad out of power? If the former can be categorized as one, then the latter should be too, so not to split the outcome of the results
> 
> That's hard for you to understand, because you still think biased is anything you don't agree with, and unbiased is anything you agree with. These words are not emotional words.


I have presented 4 unbiased sources on this forum: SNHR, LCC, HRW and MSF. All say the same exact thing. But you say they're biased because they disagree with *your* view. Just an FYI, The Syria Campaign weren't the ones who did the interview, a German NGO did it.

No.
Nusra, ISIS, and FSA all want Assad out of power, but in different ways and have different visions for a post-Assad Syria.
SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias all want the same thing: Assad in power.

I already mentioned my sources, and the survey and everything else, such as SNHR, LCC, HRW, and MSF are unbiased. Claim what you want, but they report the facts backed up by evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

SiCiSi said:


> "Guys guys! I'm going to post and article from an anti-Hezbollah source okay. But you have to believe me because somehow, the person tweeting about it is it is pro-hezbollah! i know right! But its true okay guys. He supports the Syrian government okay so he is obviously pro-hezbollah! LOGIC! See the article guys! Its true okay. You believe me right guys?? Look look he even tweets pro government cartoons so he is obviously pro hezbollah because Hezbollah and the syrian government are one and the same! Do you see guys??? Guys you believe me right?? Im telling the truth because I never lie okay guys. Guys???"
> 
> Shut up already.



Hey, also he was against ISIS executions which means he is a Russian fanboy. Because apparently, anyone who is against ISIS executions are pro Russian and pro Iranian.

Um, thanks for proving all our arguments, Mr Zion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hilarious, that even regime propagandist Leith confirms that SAA does not worth a shyt:

*Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
Without a doubt, the best force in Syria is Hezbollah. Since they joined the Aleppo offensive, the SAA has captured 50km of territory

*Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
The Hezbollah soldiers are by far the most disciplined and most effective fighters in Syria. No joke. No one comes close.

---------------------------------------

Nevermind all they captured is some bedouin habitations in open desert with huge air force and artillery support and lost several top commanders and road to Aleppo meanwhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Any updates from the battlefield ?


----------



## ultron

Alliance recaptured Jabul in eastern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Hilarious, that even regime propagandist Leith confirms that SAA does not worth a shyt:
> 
> *Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
> Without a doubt, the best force in Syria is Hezbollah. Since they joined the Aleppo offensive, the SAA has captured 50km of territory
> 
> *Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
> The Hezbollah soldiers are by far the most disciplined and most effective fighters in Syria. No joke. No one comes close.
> .



LOL. 
It is only your logic which seems to worth a shyt while you assuming that declaring Hizbullah the best fighter automatically means that SAA is shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Hilarious, that even regime propagandist Leith confirms that SAA does not worth a shyt:
> 
> *Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
> Without a doubt, the best force in Syria is Hezbollah. Since they joined the Aleppo offensive, the SAA has captured 50km of territory
> 
> *Leith Abou Fadel* ‏@*leithfadel*  7h7 hours ago
> The Hezbollah soldiers are by far the most disciplined and most effective fighters in Syria. No joke. No one comes close.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Nevermind all they captured is some bedouin habitations in open desert with huge air force and artillery support and lost several top commanders and road to Aleppo meanwhile.




He's correct. SAA is junk. SAA is not religious. Hezbollah is religious and devout and, you could say, a bit crazy. Hezbollah would whip SAA in a week and take over Syria if Hezbollah wanted to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

This is a map from October 28, but there are no recent maps. Rebels have taken Qarassi and are advancing on Waddhi, while regime took Jumaima and Mraymin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

So, after 30 days of the huge Russian air and land bombardments, SAA, Iranian and Hz land attacks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> This is a map from October 28, but there are no recent maps. Rebels have taken Qarassi and are advancing on Waddhi, while regime took Jumaima and Mraymin.




This is map as of today. Alliance captured al Jumaymah, Maryamayn, Subayhiyah, Hamidah, Mashrafat al-Murayj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> This is map as of today. Alliance captured al Jumaymah, Maryamayn, Subayhiyah, Hamidah, Mashrafat al-Murayj.


Nope. SAA only took Jumaymah and Maryamain. Rebels retook Qarassi and there is definitely fighting in Waddihi, if not already captured. You're using a pro-Assad source. Guy is Russian, cannot be trusted to make accurate maps.


----------



## ultron

MSF says at least 70 killed in strike on Douma market.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660500634572058624


Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope. SAA only took Jumaymah and Maryamain. Rebels retook Qarassi and there is definitely fighting in Waddihi, if not already captured. You're using a pro-Assad source. Guy is Russian, cannot be trusted to make accurate maps.




Doesn't matter. Eventually mujahids will run out of men. Heck, hundreds of them are killed every day. Then all of their places be captured in a day. 



Falcon29 said:


> The islamist rebels didn't surrender and stood their ground....nothing to do with any Arab country....




Why should mujahids surrender? Death means paradise for them. 

here's another map of today's situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> I have presented 4 unbiased sources on this forum: SNHR, LCC, HRW and MSF. All say the same exact thing. But you say they're biased because they disagree with *your* view. Just an FYI, The Syria Campaign weren't the ones who did the interview, a German NGO did it.
> 
> No.
> Nusra, ISIS, and FSA all want Assad out of power, but in different ways and have different visions for a post-Assad Syria.
> SAA, NDF, RuAF, IRGC, Shias all want the same thing: Assad in power.
> 
> I already mentioned my sources, and the survey and everything else, such as SNHR, LCC, HRW, and MSF are unbiased. Claim what you want, but they report the facts backed up by evidence.



Everyone knows that SNHR is a biased source. We have gone though this. Just because they are anti-government and they post stats you like, does NOT make them an objective, unbiased source.

Also, again, if you claim that 5 groups are same because they want to keep Assad in power then I can argue that groups that want the opposite of that can also be grouped together. How hard is such a simple argument to understand? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Deployment of Kab-1500 in Syria will be nasty for terrorists.
There is not enough number of virgins because production has ended ,so vacation will be fucked....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> LOL, good u remembered this one.
> 
> "Destroyed" Gaza power plant miraculously repaired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you cry, although kill 100 times more. U even put a crying bear on ur avatar. Another difference is that we defend from those who bomb our cities while u came to Syria thousands miles away to just impose corrupt bloody sectarian dictator.



From your own source

"The power plant was targeted during the Israeli offensive on Gaza by shelling on July 28, completely knocking it out of commission. The Gaza power authority said at the time that the damages from the attack could take up to a year to entirely fix."

You are not just bad at this, you are BAD. Like comedic bad. 

Also

The Humanitarian Impact of Gaza’s Electricity and Fuel Crisis | GAZA One Year On
Electricity crisis brings dark times for women in Gaza | Oxfam International
Gaza's power crisis claiming lives

Yet suddenly you start feeling bad for Syrian civilians. Sure.

You are nothing but a failed propaganda machine who has zero credibility. every single post you make is a lie. Not good ones either. 

No wonder you are losing the information war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> From your own source
> 
> "The power plant was targeted during the Israeli offensive on Gaza by shelling on July 28, completely knocking it out of commission. The Gaza power authority said at the time that the damages from the attack could take up to a year to entirely fix."
> 
> You are not just bad at this, you are BAD. Like comedic bad.


That was YOUR source, retard. But then it somehow miraculously repaired per Palestinian source Maan:

Gaza awaiting fuel for sole power plant

"Destroyed" Gaza power plant miraculously repaired



> Gaza's power crisis claiming lives


Interestingly that male life expectancy in Gaza is *7.5 years higher* than in Russia (71.82 vs. 64.3 years).


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> That was YOUR source, retard. But then it somehow miraculously repaired per Palestinian source Maan:
> 
> Gaza awaiting fuel for sole power plant
> 
> "Destroyed" Gaza power plant miraculously repaired



Ad hominem attacks, when you have lost the argument.

This is why no one takes you seriously.



Madali said:


> Hey, also he was against ISIS executions which means he is a Russian fanboy. Because apparently, anyone who is against ISIS executions are pro Russian and pro Iranian.
> 
> Um, thanks for proving all our arguments, Mr Zion?



The Israeli is pure entertainment. Killing Palestinian kids on one hand and crying crocodile tears over Syrian civilians on the other lol. Then he thinks people actually value his opinion lol.



500 said:


> Interestingly that male life expectancy in Gaza is *7.5 years higher* than in Russia (71.82 vs. 64.3 years).



Lets look over the fact that were murdering civilians to pull out a fun fact! The Israeli way!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance crazy hezy on the Aleppo road.






Alliance new BTR-82 tank near Palmyra. These are dangerous have night vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Everyone knows that SNHR is a biased source. We have gone though this. Just because they are anti-government and they post stats you like, does NOT make them an objective, unbiased source.
> 
> Also, again, if you claim that 5 groups are same because they want to keep Assad in power then I can argue that groups that want the opposite of that can also be grouped together. How hard is such a simple argument to understand? Seriously?


And what about the other 3? LCC, HRW, MSF? Are you going to claim they are "biased" too?

So you're telling me NDF, RuAF, Shias, and IRGC are *not* fighting to keep alive? Even though IRGC and Putin already said that they both are in Syria to keep Assad in power. So did Hezbollah. And NDF obviously wants to keep him in power.

Rebels have recaptured Maryamayn and there are clashes in the night at Jumaymah. Nusra also took over Tel Huwayz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Aleppo map updated November 1






On and on the bombs will fall. More bombs shipped to Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Aleppo map updated November 1


Talk about misinformation.
Rebels hold the Munitions storage, Qarassi Farms, Hamrah, Subayhiah, Hamidi, and Mushfarat al Murij. They also recaptured Maryamayn and there are clashes at night in Jamimah. They also captured Qarassi and Tal Huwayz and are advancing on Waddihi.
This guy (@amin_akh) uses LEITH as a fucking source. The guy who speaks out of his ***, the same guy who claim SAA held Idlib in April.
Also notice on his map how IS is not close to Safirah, even though they are really close to it.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Talk about misinformation.
> Rebels hold the Munitions storage, Qarassi Farms, Hamrah, Subayhiah, Hamidi, and Mushfarat al Murij. They also recaptured Maryamayn and there are clashes at night in Jamimah. They also captured Qarassi and Tal Huwayz and are advancing on Waddihi.
> This guy (@amin_akh) uses LEITH as a fucking source. The guy who speaks out of his ***, the same guy who claim SAA held Idlib in April.
> Also notice on his map how IS is not close to Safirah, even though they are really close to it.




Let's wait for confirmation. Okay comrade? 

Just confirmed. Alliance captured Khan Tuman in southern Aleppo province. All mujahid offensives repelled.

Terror of mujahids. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Let's wait for confirmation. Okay comrade?
> 
> Just confirmed. Alliance captured Khan Tuman in southern Aleppo province. All mujahid offensives repelled.
> 
> Terror of mujahids. Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunships.


Yeah, confirmed with no video evidence. Sureee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured the last hill of Jubb al-Ahmar in Latakia province.

Alliance ground grunts reached the walls of the Marj as-Sultan Helicopter Airbase in East Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

Falcon29 said:


> The islamist rebels didn't surrender and stood their ground....nothing to do with any Arab country....



they only fear Allah

to them, victory against butcher (al-assad + isis) or martyr

simple as that


----------



## dearhypocrite

Falcon29 said:


> It's not possible to keep fighting ISIS, they need to tolerate each other one way or another. ISIS is helping them out lately and putting pressure on regime in Aleppo and cutting supply lines.



if they (isis) repent, i don't mind. 

but they only have issue with the people they killed before. 

may Allah forgive their sins if they repent, after the war, they should get the apologize from the relative of their victim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iraqi Hezbollah guys mutilated the body of a dead mujahid in southern Aleppo province. Too graphic to post here. If you wish to see it, check Iran Defense Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> (Alliance of terrorist) Iraqi Hezbollah guys mutilated the body of a dead mujahid in southern Aleppo province. Too graphic to post here. If you wish to see it, check Iran Defense Forum.



i have fixed your sentence

have a good day, sir


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> i have fixed your sentence
> 
> have a good day, sir




Both sides fight for a cause. One side will win. One side will lose. You cannot judge which side is good, which side is bad. This is why I personally never use the word terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> Sure you don't, every Sunni is terrorist to you.




Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Both sides fight for a cause. One side will win. One side will lose. You cannot judge which side is good, which side is bad. This is why I personally never use the word terrorists.



i can differentiate between a civilian butcher (assad & the gang) and a civilian protector (fsa & the gang), why?

because i'm a human

i'm not sure you are human, ultron


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> i can differentiate between a civilian butcher (assad & the gang) and a civilian protector (fsa & the gang), why?
> 
> because i'm a human
> 
> i'm not sure you are human, ultron




BS. This is war, not a game. You cannot say one side is good, one side is bad. The victors will write in the books they are good, just like the Allies did after WW2 even though they deliberately slaughtered millions of Germans and Japanese with carpet bombing and nuclear bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> BS. This is war, not a game. You cannot say one side is good, one side is bad. The victors will write in the books they are good, just like the Allies did after WW2 even though they deliberately slaughtered millions of Germans and Japanese with carpet bombing and nuclear bombs.



based on your example, humanity inside me tell that both were butcher (alliance + axis). 

they don't care people lives. the only thing they care are their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Defeated ISIS captures Mahin town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Defeated ISIS captures Mahin town.




ISIS is easy. Not a single country helps them because they are a caliphate and therefore a threat to every Muslim government.



dearhypocrite said:


> based on your example, humanity inside me tell that both were butcher (alliance + axis).
> 
> they don't care people lives. the only thing they care are their agenda.




Correct. Wars are about power and resources and control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> BS. This is war, not a game. You cannot say one side is good, one side is bad. The victors will write in the books they are good, just like the Allies did after WW2 even though they deliberately slaughtered millions of Germans and Japanese with carpet bombing and nuclear bombs.



you only sided with the victor group.

i only sided with the group that full of humane peoples


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> you only sided with the victor group.
> 
> i only sided with the group that full of humane peoples




you are too naive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> you are too naive



if be a humane people can be called a naive, so be it


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Defeated ISIS captures Mahin town.



lol



dearhypocrite said:


> if they (isis) repent, i don't mind.
> 
> but they only have issue with the people they killed before.
> 
> may Allah forgive their sins if they repent, after the war, they should get the apologize from the relative of their victim



Allah might forgive, we dont. 

We will be sending ISIS, AQ, FSA etc. on an express trip to meet their god.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

SiCiSi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Allah might forgive, we dont.
> 
> We will be sending ISIS, AQ, FSA etc. on an express trip to meet their god.



mind you, in Islam, as long as the relative of the victim not forgive the killer, Allah will not forgive him/her

that's why muslim can't simply do a wrong thing over other people with intention

if you do a wrong thing to Allah, Allah will forgive you in condition you repent

but when you do a wrong thing over other people with intention, you will find it harder to get their forgiveness because not all people are forgiving


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> mind you, in Islam, as long as the relative of the victim not forgive the killer, Allah will not forgive him/her
> 
> that's why muslim can't simply do a wrong thing over other people with intention
> 
> if you do a wrong thing to Allah, Allah will forgive you in condition you repent
> 
> but when you do a wrong thing over other people with intention, you will find it harder to get their forgiveness because not all people are forgiving




Whatever. Alliance WILL kill every single mujahid. This is a guarantee. Mujahids dared to touch the Christians of Syria. They got themselves a death wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Whatever. Alliance WILL kill every single mujahid. This is a guarantee. Mujahids dare to touch the Christians of Syria. They got themselves a death wish.



your guarantee have any value? i will close my mouth in order to respect your opinion

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

sorry, i can't resist, ultron


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> your guarantee have any value? i will close my mouth in order to respect your opinion
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> sorry, i can't resist, ultron




Alliance has more men, more arms, technology. These are the factors that win a modern war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Some new weapons will be used against the jihadis in the next few weeks. Either much powerful bombs, FA bombs or some of the newer chemical agents will be tested on live targets. 

Also hearing news of a new airstrip just days away from being operational. It will allow us to conduct more sorties daily.

Expect massive jihadi casualties in the next 14-28 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Alliance has more men, more arms, technology. These are the factors that win a modern war.



sometimes, determination will win against the odds



SiCiSi said:


> Some new weapons will be used against the jihadis in the next few weeks. Either much powerful bombs, FA bombs or some of the newer chemical agents will be tested on live targets.
> 
> Expect massive jihad casualties in the next 14-28 days.



now syrian peoples are the lab mices ready for your experiment

its hard to find a humanity value nowadays, so sad.............................


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> sometimes, determination will win against the odds




Both sides have determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dearhypocrite

ultron said:


> Both sides have determination.



hopefully determination of humane peoples win over determination of cold blooded murderer peoples

Insha Allah


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Both sides have determination.



Judging from his comments, he is obviously 9 years old. Let him discover the world on his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearhypocrite

SiCiSi said:


> Judging from his comments, he is obviously 9 years old. Let him discover the world on his own.



you are wrong, i'm only born yesterday


----------



## ultron

dearhypocrite said:


> you are wrong, i'm only born yesterday




was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Alliance captured the last hill of Jubb al-Ahmar in Latakia province.
> 
> Alliance ground grunts reached the walls of the Marj as-Sultan Helicopter Airbase in East Ghouta.


Yup. "alliance" sure did capture Jubb al Ahmar. This video footage of rebels within Jubb al Ahmar in Latakia? All fake, staged in Qatar.

















Assadist or Russian airstrikes kill 70 and injure 550 civilians in Douma, Eastern Ghouta. 
Syria: At least 550 wounded in horrific market-bombing in Damascus besieged area | Médecins Sans Frontières (MSF) International
Meanwhile, Daesh cuts supply line to Aleppo and is about to cut off Damascus from Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> *I insult you because* you support a regime that killed my family. But hey, not that you care they killed innocent people.
> They're Russian and therefore always right, in your retarded world view.







Because ......you are a racist kid with a short fuse that resorts to nasty name calling when you lose arguments.






Dr.Thrax said:


> I never said I supported Saudi Airstrikes, and here you are twisting my words as if I did.





No, what you did do was illustrate to everyone that you are a bias liar. This is what you said:


"Arab coalition in Yemen has killed more houthis than civilians".......In fact the UN has stated that 93% of people killed in Yemen are civilians. You are a bullshitter that needs to wipe the egg off your face 






Dr.Thrax said:


> Source: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 808
> 
> 
> Post the video or you're lying, which is something you usually do.








The only one that has lied is you, here is the video.















Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're saying, Jaish al Islam filmed a video in 2013 only to post it in 2015, or you're saying it was all filmed in Qatar. Typical Russian response.
> Here's the actual video, released Oct 22nd, filmed Sept 16th: مناورات عسكرية قبيل معركة الله غالب





It does not matter when a video is released, al-quada would make videos and release them much later. A video can also be manipulated very easily to make it appear as if it was filed on a certain date. The point is that the video can not be confirmed. It's great propaganda though in case everyone in that video is killed, post a video to exaggerate your strength. In any case *you argued* that the Russians were "ignoramuses" because they could not destroy those tanks, yet *NATO coalition aircraft as well as Arab coalition aircraft could not either*, so i guess in your eyes everyone is ignoramuses with the exception of those jihadist.







Dr.Thrax said:


> Post evidence of the rebel claim of his demise or you're spouting bullshit as usual.







*I already posted a video in which the FSA claim they killed a Russian general* but since *you are/were too lazy* to watch the video here is a source.



FSA claims it killed Russian general in Syria who had been aiding ...





> *The Free Syrian Army (FSA) announced in a statement to Al Arabiya on Wednesday that it has killed a Russian general in Syria who was working as a consultant to the Syrian defense minister and head of general staff of military affairs.*
> 
> FSA said the killing of the general, Vladmir Petrovic Kojaiv, along his private translator, Ahmed Aiq, evidence that Russia was embroiled in the Syrian crisis. The rebel army said a number of documents and maps about the opposition and FSA were also seized.
> 
> The operation was conducted by its Ghota Western Brigades from Damascus along with FSA countryside forces, the rebel group said.










Dr.Thrax said:


> How can they be geolocated? Here, this is how:
> bellingcat - What Russia’s Own Videos and Maps Reveal About Who They Are Bombing In Syria
> I re-iterate: Out of 60 videos, 48 were geolocated, 1 airstrike was vs. ISIS. Let's say for sake of argument (and to make you happy), the 12 airstrikes that couldn't be geolocated were vs. ISIS. Apply that rate to the rest of sortie rate, that means only 26% of airstrikes are vs. ISIS. Which doesn't make sense, since ISIS has been advancing on SAA on Aleppo.








Your source "bellincat" showed one image it geolocated. Lets assume that it actually geolocated 48 out of 60 videos. Russia has hit over *1,600 targets*, so your claim...whatever it it is, is empty. Syrian forces have pushed into ISIS held territory with Russia provided air support. Live with it.









Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me, rebels set up MRLSs to bomb themselves and then blame Assad? You truly are deluded.





I am telling you that you...1. have reading comprehension issues....2. don't know anything about warfare. I clearly stated that the *Syrian military* as well as many other parties could have bombed those clinics/hospital (if they were even really bombed). As for your stupid sarcastic comments about "rebels" bombing themselves. In Syria every street block is contested, if the Syrian army drives "rebels" and out of certain areas do you not think that the rebels will counter attack with mortars and MLRS's? In fact there is plenty of videos of rebels using both types of weapons in urban areas.







Dr.Thrax said:


> Aircraft are spotted a lot. Not that hard to notice an aircraft and film it. Here is an example (it's an Assad Air Force Su-22, but my point is made, aircraft are often filmed









Nice proof, that would not even be admitted as circumstantial evidence in court.

Notice *you have no proof *and i will not take your word for it. Posting some random video of a Syrian SU-22 does not prove anything, Russian aircraft fly higher then Syrian aircraft and also *operate at night*. It is amazing how random Syrian can spot Russian aircraft at *over 15,000 feet *(and sometimes at night) even more amazing is that regular Syrian can somehow distinguish a Russian aircraft from a Syrian and as well as coalition aircraft. Amazing they must use telescopes 








Dr.Thrax said:


> US airstrikes *do not* target rebel held areas in Aleppo, Idlib, Hama, or Homs. There were maybe 3 or 4 airstrikes done by US there, and they all targeted Nusra HQs. None were recent, as in within the month of Russian bombing.
> Also, btw, *the Russian MoD twitter account often claims airstrikes in rebel held areas, and soon after videos emerge of damage done by airstrikes & the casualties, and videos of Russian planes overhead. But ofc, that's still not enough evidence for you.*








A few things. Firstly some of those claims of Russia hitting civilians were proven to be false like the picture a picture of a dead girl reported to be killed by Russian airstrikes, the problem is that the picture was taken 5 days before Russian airstrikes began.

You are also completely ignoring the fact that the *Syrian Air Force as well as Syrian ground forces are also bombarding areas where Russian warplanes are hitting targets* yet you magically can tell the difference between a Syrian airforce strike, Syrian ground strikes and Russian strikes. You are literally blaming Russian aircraft for everything that is destroyed in Syria.

As for your last claim about Russian planes overhead--show me one video where civilian are filming near another civilian area that gets hit and they capture Russian aircraft on film. Such video does not exist so you resort to posting old videos of Syrian SU-22s.











Dr.Thrax said:


> Mi-24s have been filmed flying low. Regime never used that tactic, and *in the videos you can see Russian camouflage on the choppers and such*. Regime always flies high with their Mi-24s.





Point out this Russian camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> And what about the other 3? LCC, HRW, MSF? Are you going to claim they are "biased" too?
> 
> So you're telling me NDF, RuAF, Shias, and IRGC are *not* fighting to keep alive? Even though IRGC and Putin already said that they both are in Syria to keep Assad in power. So did Hezbollah. And NDF obviously wants to keep him in power.
> 
> Rebels have recaptured Maryamayn and there are clashes in the night at Jumaymah. Nusra also took over Tel Huwayz.



This is LCC from wiki,

"Furthermore, the Office for Syrian Opposition Support, which itself was founded by the United States Department of State and Foreign and Commonwealth Office[10] and is funded by the Friends of Syria Group, provides "material support" and "training assistance" to the LCCs.[11]"

Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> lol


It must be very embarrassing that despite being destroyed according to Russian MoD bravado, ISIS captures a town. Something that Assadists supported by Iranians, RuAF, Hezbollah failed to do in one month.


----------



## oproh

I'm so happy that isis and nusrats are being destroyed by Russia, good job Russia continue dropping those bombs on the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Al-Kurdi said:


> From Ahvaz(iran occupied)


How its occupied enlighten us??
You donkyies are weird you claim khuzestan as kurdish Zoroastrian land and you claim that the arabs are occupiers in Iraq and Syria but you say that iranic land is arabic just like you do with Turkmens and Azeris you claim that they are invaders and northern iran is the birthplace of Zoroastrianism and median empire but you support the turks thier and you hate the Turkmens in Iraq and turks in turkey and you call them occupiers but you support them in iran and to steal iranic lands??
I am confused

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> How its occupied enlighten us??
> You donkyies are weird you claim khuzestan as kurdish Zoroastrian land and you claim that the arabs are occupiers in Iraq and Syria but you say that iranic land is arabic just like you do with Turkmens and Azeris you claim that they are invaders and northern iran is the birthplace of Zoroastrianism and median empire but you support the turks thier and you hate the Turkmens in Iraq and turks in turkey and you call them occupiers but you support them in iran and to steal iranic lands??
> I am confused


this guy is a fanatic ethnic racist. 
kurds came in the lands after many other ethnic groups. kurds are just one part of the ethnic and people living in the lands, in Iran too. our culture has always been all live together with respect. but people like al kurdi want ethnic stuff . if there was still Hitler alive he would be a perfect nazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

South Aleppo, lots of Iranian mercenaries slaughtered in yesterday offensive:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Hussein said:


> this guy is a fanatic ethnic racist.
> kurds came in the lands after many other ethnic groups. kurds are just one part of the ethnic and people living in the lands, in Iran too. our culture has always been all live together with respect. but people like al kurdi want ethnic stuff . if there was still Hitler alive he would be a perfect nazi.


It's not my point 
This my point

Turkmens in Iraq and turks in Anatolia=occupiers
Arabs in Iraq and Syria=occupiers
Arabs turks Turkmens in iran=natives???
He make me confused

They came to Iraq and Syria and antolia which is not their native land they hate the turks and Turkmens and arabs but they support these groups in iran which is the native land of the kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> It must be very embarrassing that despite being destroyed according to Russian MoD bravado, ISIS captures a town. Something that Assadists supported by Iranians, RuAF, Hezbollah failed to do in one month.



It must be very embarrassing to fail at the referencing part of propaganda so bad.



500 said:


> South Aleppo, lots of Iranian mercenaries slaughtered in yesterday offensive:



Im gonna go ask my friend to lie down, put an israeli currency bill on him and claim it as fact that Israeli soldiers are being slaughtered in syria..YESTERDAY!!!

Its the information age boy, these tactics might have worked in the 90s but wont any more. Try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> It must be very embarrassing to fail at the referencing part of propaganda so bad.


Ur clown generals already on 3 October claimed that ISIS panic and flee. Yet after that ISIS closes road to Aleppo and now takes a town (something that Iranian mercenaries supported by ur airstrikes failed to do). All u can do is whine.



> Im gonna go ask my friend to lie down, put an israeli currency bill on him and claim it as fact that Israeli soldiers are being slaughtered in syria..YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> Its the information age boy, these tactics might have worked in the 90s but wont any more. Try harder.


I simply cant show graphic images, but his face clearly shows that he is a foreigner and unform too. Keep crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

dearhypocrite said:


> they only fear Allah
> 
> to them, victory against butcher (al-assad + isis) or martyr
> 
> simple as that


well as far as I knew they only fear money . if there was 1/10 of the fear of God that was in Abu-jahl in them they would have not committed such atrocities as they did in last 5 years .


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Ur clown generals already on 3 October claimed that ISIS panic and flee. Yet after that ISIS closes road to Aleppo and now takes a town (something that Iranian mercenaries supported by ur airstrikes failed to do). All u can do is whine.
> 
> 
> I simply cant show graphic images, but his face clearly shows that he is a foreigner and unform too. Keep crying.



"and now takes a town "

You can keep repeating yourself if you want but until you can provide solid proof, it will be considered a lie and you will be consider nothing more than a bad propaganda agent. 

Also lol @ the excuses. At least be creative. 

OH LOOK THERE IS A CURRENCY NOTE, HE MUST BE FROM WHERE THE CURRENCY NOTE IT FROM. LOOK GUYS. PROOF. RIGHT? RIGHT ???

Go back to sleep kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Tal Dadin, Shalash, Zahra’a in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> "and now takes a town "
> 
> You can keep repeating yourself if you want but until you can provide solid proof, it will be considered a lie and you will be consider nothing more than a bad propaganda agent.
> 
> Also lol @ the excuses. At least be creative.
> 
> OH LOOK THERE IS A CURRENCY NOTE, HE MUST BE FROM WHERE THE CURRENCY NOTE IT FROM. LOOK GUYS. PROOF. RIGHT? RIGHT ???
> 
> Go back to sleep kid.


Breaking: ISIS Captures Maheen in East Homs; Christian City of Sadad in Danger

What now kiddo? I told u u know nothing beside RT propaganda.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Breaking: ISIS Captures Maheen in East Homs; Christian City of Sadad in Danger
> 
> What now kiddo? I told u u know nothing beside RT propaganda.




So what? They can't hold it. The town is heavily bombarded and ISIS does not have enough man power or supply line and they are too deep in enemy territory to hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> So what? They can't hold it. The town is heavily bombarded and ISIS does not have enough man power or supply line and they are too deep in enemy territory to hold.


They hold Palmyra and Qaratayn for quite long time already


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> They hold Palmyra and Qaratayn for quite long time already




Ye but they were not near Homs. They are too deep in enemy territory in Mahin. They cannot hold.

Alliance captured Ghannam in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

500 said:


> They hold Palmyra and Qaratayn for quite long time already



That we will see while they have also left areas after being bombed by SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Breaking: ISIS Captures Maheen in East Homs; Christian City of Sadad in Danger
> 
> What now kiddo? I told u u know nothing beside RT propaganda.



"In contrast to the vast majority of news sites in the Arab world, Al Masdar delivers a balanced and honest picture of the Jewish world, Israel, and the international scene."

Al Masdar | TIP

aka Israeli propaganda outlet.

You do realize people can research easily right? Your propaganda machine is useless in the information age. 

Better come up with something new son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power bringing the pain to mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

SAA had so far captured more than 20 towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

farag said:


> SAA had so far captured more than 20 towns.




villages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> "In contrast to the vast majority of news sites in the Arab world, Al Masdar delivers a balanced and honest picture of the Jewish world, Israel, and the international scene."
> 
> Al Masdar | TIP
> 
> aka Israeli propaganda outlet.
> 
> You do realize people can research easily right? Your propaganda machine is useless in the information age.
> 
> Better come up with something new son.


Dumb kid in denial. Al Masdar is run by Leith Fadel - well known Assad propagandist. U are so frustrated that deny obvious.



farag said:


> SAA had so far captured more than 20 towns.


Some bedouin habitations in open desert:







Just generating names and numbers.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Al Masdar is run by Leith Fadel - well known Assad propagandist.




He is fair and accurate. He reports gains and losses accurately. Many other authors make reporting errors. He does not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

moderate opposition fighters moderatly lock up alawite civilians in moderate cages in the moderate eastern ghouta so they can use them as human shields












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660788487654875136
WOW I'm overwhelmed by this moderateness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> moderate opposition fighters moderatly lock up alawite civilians in moderate cages in the moderate eastern ghouta so they can use them as human shields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660788487654875136
> WOW I'm overwhelmed by this moderateness




Alawites in Ghouta? I don't think so. Looks like they locked up some Sunnis and claim they are Alawites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

ultron said:


> Alawites in Ghouta? I don't think so. Looks like they locked up some Sunnis and claim they are Alawites.


jaysh al islam in eastern ghouta have dozens of alawite families taken as prisoners back in 2013 from adra industrial city wich was inhabited by people from all syria but mainly alawites









alawite families from adra industrial city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> jaysh al islam in eastern ghouta have dozens of alawite families taken as prisoners back in 2013 from adra industrial city wich was inhabited by people from all syria but mainly alawites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alawite families from adra industrial city




Alawites are pagans, not Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

ultron said:


> Alawites are pagans, not Muslims.


LOL they are not pagans they're muslims they belive in allah and the prophet but their problem is that they think that the prophet and his cousin ali are equals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> LOL they are not pagans they're muslims they belive in allah and the prophet but their problem is that they think that the prophet and his cousin ali are equals




Alawites were only considered Muslims starting in the 1970s after Assad took power in Syria. This is the symbol of Alawites. Do you see any moon crescent? No. They are pagans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iraqi Shia in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Alawites were only considered Muslims starting in the 1970s after Assad took power in Syria. This is the symbol of Alawites. Do you see any moon crescent? No. They are pagans.


do you even know what a pagan is??


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> What are these retards doing in Syria. These are organized militias sanctioned by the state(government) in Iraq. They are not random volunteers. Sunni foreigners are volunteers that aren't part of any state institution.




They are transported by Alliance Il-76 and An-124 airlifters. Iraq is a member of Alliance. They come to Syria to kill mujahids.



C130 said:


> do you even know what a pagan is??




Pagan predates Christianity, Judaism, Islam. Alawites take some ideas and traditions from Christianity and Islam, but Alawites are not Christians nor Muslims. They are pagans who believe in rebirth as stars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> They are transported by Alliance Il-76 and An-124 airlifters. Iraq is a member of Alliance. They come to Syria to kill mujahids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pagan predates Christianity, Judaism, Islam. Alawites take some ideas and traditions from Christianity and Islam, but Alawites are not Christians nor Muslims. They are pagans who believe in rebirth as stars.




they believe in ONE god the same god that Jews,Christians, and Muslims believe in.


they aren't pagans if anything they would be considered kufirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> they believe in ONE god the same god that Jews,Christians, and Muslims believe in.
> 
> 
> they aren't pagans if anything they would be considered kufirs.




Alawites don't believe in any god. Alawites do not have any mosques. Muslims, whether Sunni or Shia or Ibadi, all have mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

ultron said:


> Do you see any moon crescent? No. They are pagans.


bro that's a funny way for analyzing things..alawite creed is composed mainly of islam but there are hindu and sufi influences the most important that they indetify themselves as muslims and that they believe in allah and prophet mohamed


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Alawites don't believe in any god. Alawites have no mosques.


right they are star beings that worship ali an alien


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> What are these retards doing in Syria. These are organized militias sanctioned by the state(government) in Iraq. They are not random volunteers. Sunni foreigners are volunteers that aren't part of any state institution.


4 countries are openly fighting for Assad in Syria now: 
1) Iran.
2) Iraq.
3) Russia.
4) Lebanon.

USA is also fighting for Assad but not openly.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 4 countries are openly fighting for Assad in Syria now:
> 1) Iran.
> 2) Iraq.
> 3) Russia.
> 4) Lebanon.
> 
> USA is also fighting for Assad but not openly.




Alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iraqi Shia starts deploying huge rockets to brutally target mujahid towns and villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian Alawites put into cages in Eastern Ghouta by Jaysh al Islam and put in middle of city center so as to deter regime airstrikes. Alawite prisoners praise revolution and blah blah.. Beg Bashar to stop airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Syrian Alawites put into cages in Eastern Ghouta by Jaysh al Islam and put in middle of city center so as to deter regime airstrikes. Alawite prisoners praise revolution and blah blah.. Beg Bashar to stop airstrikes.




No deal. Douma will be bombed until mujahids surrender or die.

This just in. Alliance claims to have captured Shughaydilah in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance NDF ground grunt armed with an RPO-A Shmel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Terror of mujahids. Alliance Su-25 ground attack planes. The modern Sturmovik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> Because ......you are a racist kid with a short fuse that resorts to nasty name calling when you lose arguments.
> 
> 
> No, what you did do was illustrate to everyone that you are a bias liar. This is what you said:
> 
> 
> "Arab coalition in Yemen has killed more houthis than civilians".......In fact the UN has stated that 93% of people killed in Yemen are civilians. You are a bullshitter that needs to wipe the egg off your face
> 
> The only one that has lied is you, here is the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter when a video is released, al-quada would make videos and release them much later. A video can also be manipulated very easily to make it appear as if it was filed on a certain date. The point is that the video can not be confirmed. It's great propaganda though in case everyone in that video is killed, post a video to exaggerate your strength. In any case *you argued* that the Russians were "ignoramuses" because they could not destroy those tanks, yet *NATO coalition aircraft as well as Arab coalition aircraft could not either*, so i guess in your eyes everyone is ignoramuses with the exception of those jihadist.
> 
> 
> *I already posted a video in which the FSA claim they killed a Russian general* but since *you are/were too lazy* to watch the video here is a source.
> 
> 
> FSA claims it killed Russian general in Syria who had been aiding ...
> 
> 
> Your source "bellincat" showed one image it geolocated. Lets assume that it actually geolocated 48 out of 60 videos. Russia has hit over *1,600 targets*, so your claim...whatever it it is, is empty. Syrian forces have pushed into ISIS held territory with Russia provided air support. Live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you that you...1. have reading comprehension issues....2. don't know anything about warfare. I clearly stated that the *Syrian military* as well as many other parties could have bombed those clinics/hospital (if they were even really bombed). As for your stupid sarcastic comments about "rebels" bombing themselves. In Syria every street block is contested, if the Syrian army drives "rebels" and out of certain areas do you not think that the rebels will counter attack with mortars and MLRS's? In fact there is plenty of videos of rebels using both types of weapons in urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice proof, that would not even be admitted as circumstantial evidence in court.
> 
> Notice *you have no proof *and i will not take your word for it. Posting some random video of a Syrian SU-22 does not prove anything, Russian aircraft fly higher then Syrian aircraft and also *operate at night*. It is amazing how random Syrian can spot Russian aircraft at *over 15,000 feet *(and sometimes at night) even more amazing is that regular Syrian can somehow distinguish a Russian aircraft from a Syrian and as well as coalition aircraft. Amazing they must use telescopes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things. Firstly some of those claims of Russia hitting civilians were proven to be false like the picture a picture of a dead girl reported to be killed by Russian airstrikes, the problem is that the picture was taken 5 days before Russian airstrikes began.
> 
> You are also completely ignoring the fact that the *Syrian Air Force as well as Syrian ground forces are also bombarding areas where Russian warplanes are hitting targets* yet you magically can tell the difference between a Syrian airforce strike, Syrian ground strikes and Russian strikes. You are literally blaming Russian aircraft for everything that is destroyed in Syria.
> 
> As for your last claim about Russian planes overhead--show me one video where civilian are filming near another civilian area that gets hit and they capture Russian aircraft on film. Such video does not exist so you resort to posting old videos of Syrian SU-22s.
> 
> 
> Point out this Russian camouflage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268587
> 
> 
> View attachment 268588


Lose arguments? Hahahahaha

Yeah sure, and Saudi coalition killed 100% of those civilians and poor innocent Houthis don't kill any Sunnis. 

What is that, 2 tanks? Oh yeah Russia stronk! 2 tanks = 20 tenks in my view! - Your idiotic ***

First of all, it was Jaish al Islam, not AQ or ISIS, JAI is *not* being bombed by the coalition. How difficult is that to get through your head?

Oh no, FSA failed to kill someone! This must prove they are the biggest liars on the planet!
And it's funny you're the one to talk...here's RT (state sponsored by Stronk Mazar russia) lying about an FSA general, using a stooge who is clearly wearing SAA uniform to say that "majority FSA defected to ISIS." Then who is he general of?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659381377910054912
Seems like you don't know what sampling is.
60 videos released by Ruskie MoD. 48 Geolocated, 47 against rebels while 1 against rebels. Going off of that and what the Ruskie MoD says on twitter when they say they struck a target, at least 80% of Russia's airstrikes are against rebels, not ISIS. Out of their 1,600 sorties, less than 20% are against ISIS. 320 airstrikes.
SAA pushed into ISIS held territory? Holy shit that's hilarious  seems like you haven't heard what's been happening in Ithriya, Safirah, and Homs lately bwahaha

I already said that both SAA and Ruskies have done this. You're the one who can't read. In fact, in no place in the quote of me did I mention Russia, I said "So you're telling me, rebels set up MRLSs to bomb themselves and then blame Assad? You truly are deluded."
Every street block is contested? Yeah sure, all those streetblocks in Idlib, Jisr al Shughour, Ariha...all contested. And you say I know nothing about warfare lol
Of course rebels use Mortars and MRLSs. But considering SAA made *no gains whatsoever *in Homs, they are the ones who used MRLS there. And in Hama. And everywhere else. The only time in the history of this war that rebels were able to fire a full salvo of BM-21 happened a few months back in Summer 2015 in Dara'a. Otherwise, if MRLS is used (besides 107mm and 128mm), it is Assad. Rebels use Grads but only in short bursts of 1-3 missiles, minus that anomaly in Dara'a.

Here's a video uploaded by a pro-regime channel (which claims it's an SU-35, although there is no such thing, it's an SU-34.) of Russian airstrikes, probably stolen from a pro-rebel channel.




Also claim they are bombing ISIS, even though it's not ISIS.
More SU-34:





First of all, that was not an old video. It was uploaded October 30th 2015.
Second of all,
Mi-24s used by regime fly *high.* Russian Mi-24s, fly low. Just like in Afghanistan, Chechnya, and now Syria. Evidence:
Regime Mi-24:







Madali said:


> This is LCC from wiki,
> 
> "Furthermore, the Office for Syrian Opposition Support, which itself was founded by the United States Department of State and Foreign and Commonwealth Office[10] and is funded by the Friends of Syria Group, provides "material support" and "training assistance" to the LCCs.[11]"
> 
> Enough said.


And I'm assuming you're going to say MSF and HRW are also "biased?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance IRAM in action


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660844018553737217

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance NDF takes on mujahids in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Alliance NDF takes on mujahids in Latakia province.


Can you stop saying alliance please? I don't believe there is anything of the sort, not officially.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Jaysh al Islam reportedly will soon release a video of them executing daesh subhumans.













I'm starting to like these guys more and more lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jaysh al Islam reportedly will soon release a video of them executing daesh subhumans.
> 
> View attachment 268895
> View attachment 268896
> 
> View attachment 268897
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like these guys more and more lol




Mujahids kill mujahids. Alliance loves it. 



Ahmed Jo said:


> Can you stop saying alliance please? I don't believe there is anything of the sort, not officially.




Alliance is alliance of secular and Christian and Shia and Kurdish people who kill mujahids. Alliance is sort of like Allies of WW2 who killed fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Dumb kid in denial. Al Masdar is run by Leith Fadel - well known Assad propagandist. U are so frustrated that deny obvious.
> 
> 
> Some bedouin habitations in open desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just generating names and numbers.



Now thats a good boy. Now you know how to post reliable sources. Your propaganda grade for this little effort D-.

Remember, because you are israeli, everything you say is considered a lie unless you can prove it without a shadow of a doubt. 

Now continue crying your crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

Keep going Russia, Syria, Iraq and Iran, destroy those isis and their moderate friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Ahad mountains in east Hama province. Alliance captured Jaboul in northern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Now thats a good boy. Now you know how to post reliable sources. Your propaganda grade for this little effort D-.
> 
> Remember, because you are israeli, everything you say is considered a lie unless you can prove it without a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Now continue crying your crocodile tears.


So u admit I was right and instead to say sorry u make more personal attacks. Next time try to contain ur buthurt, my little crying bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance Russian soldier in Hama armed with an NSV heavy machine gun. NSV has seen action in Donbas. Neither side in Syria has used NSV until now.







Alliance bombs Douma despite Alawite human shields.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661146766729994240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

ultron said:


> Alliance Russian soldier in Hama armed with an NSV heavy machine gun. NSV has seen action in Donbas. Neither side in Syria has used NSV until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance bombs Douma despite Alawite human shields.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661146766729994240


A woman soldier. I thought she is a kid.


----------



## ultron

monitor said:


> A woman soldier. I thought she is a kid.




That's a guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> So u admit I was right and instead to say sorry u make more personal attacks. Next time try to contain ur buthurt, my little crying bear.



Again, everyone considers every single word you say to be wrong unless you can prove otherwise. You didnt provide a reliable source with your first comment, so there was no reason to believe you.

I dont know what thats so hard for you to understand. Also its not a personal attack (unlike what you posted a few comments back), It is a fact. No one trusts you because you lie about everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

ultron said:


> Alliance Russian soldier in Hama armed with an NSV heavy machine gun. NSV has seen action in Donbas. Neither side in Syria has used NSV until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance bombs Douma despite Alawite human shields.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661146766729994240


She is not a soldier...just posing for a picture..


----------



## ultron

Ceylal said:


> She is not a soldier...just posing for a picture..




special forces for calling in air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Qatar mulling the invasion of Syria..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Ceylal said:


> Qatar mulling the invasion of Syria..
> View attachment 269040



just for ur info above is supported by the below






My advise be scared......v.scared


----------



## monitor

ultron said:


> That's a guy.



doesn't looks like Russian . seems central asian country not sure though .


----------



## SiCiSi

United said:


> just for ur info above is supported by the below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advise be scared......v.scared

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

United said:


> just for ur info above is supported by the below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advise be scared......v.scared


In the last news, these guys didn't want you to vulonteer them to fight your wars and pulled for the first time in ages, the only aircraft carrier they patrolling the area...I guess the US think that you have attained your maturity, you are a big boy now...
If you haven't heard, their is a new sheriff on town...Helping the SAA to sweep your turds, once for good..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Any _major _city recaptured since the Russians got involved? So far I've only heard of small towns and villages being retaken.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Metanoia said:


> Any _major _city recaptured since the Russians got involved? So far I've only heard of small towns and villages being retaken.


Nope, even most of those small villages have been taken back by rebels.

So, my Iranian friends and Co., can we now agree that Aleppo battle should be added to your long list of humiliating defeats?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, my Iranian friends and Co., can we now agree that Aleppo battle should be added to your long list of humiliating defeats?


They are loosing so baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad that your diminutive chose to joint the Russians and fight on the side of Assad...I am sure Assad is getting a BJ from him as a condition of the membership..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronEagle

Ceylal said:


> Qatar mulling the invasion of Syria..
> View attachment 269040


----------



## atatwolf

With love from the Syrian people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661291606767706112

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Alliance air power bringing pain to mujahids. 237 infrastructure targets destroyed in 2 days.

Syria hospitals Russia accused of bombing don’t exist – Defense Ministry — RT News



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Nope, even most of those small villages have been taken back by rebels.
> 
> So, my Iranian friends and Co., can we now agree that Aleppo battle should be added to your long list of humiliating defeats?




This is a hundred years war. Alliance will kill mujahids in Syria for 100 years starting this year.

Alliance Sutoro Christian militia arrived in Sadad from Hasakah to defend the Christian town from mujahids.






Alliance air power bringing pain to mujahids. More than 100 mujahid infrastructure targets destroyed every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

atatwolf said:


> With love from the Syrian people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661291606767706112


Really? 
wishing in one hand and defecating in the other?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

The path to beating muhajids is through Aleppo.






simulation of Alliance Mi-24 helicopter gunship hunting mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iraqi Shia deploy big rockets to kill mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

atatwolf said:


> With love from the Syrian people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661291606767706112



Seriously, this Iranian "super hero" has got to stop taking pictures with people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Seriously, this Iranian "super hero" has got to stop taking pictures with people


Stop taking pictures? Akhi we need him to take pictures with as many oppressors as possible 

The 100% biased Zionist propaganda outlet Human Rights Watch talks about Rebels caging Alwaites in Eastern Ghouta
Syria: Armed Groups Use Caged Hostages to Deter Attacks | Human Rights Watch
Obviously 100℅ biased. @Madali is obviously right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop taking pictures? Akhi we need him to take pictures with as many oppressors as possible
> 
> The 100% biased Zionist propaganda outlet Human Rights Watch talks about Rebels caging Alwaites in Eastern Ghouta
> Syria: Armed Groups Use Caged Hostages to Deter Attacks | Human Rights Watch
> Obviously 100℅ biased. @Madali is obviously right.


HRW has nothing to do with "zionism". 
and it has been proven by videos already even in this forum. 
let's be honest ... at least. 

anyway i'll notice that it is made by jaysh they are not moderate rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

SiCiSi said:


>




.......U got it all wrong teedy bear

those are not ur fvt american's

lets say they are ur friends who are kicking ur butt hurt Persian pussy in Yemen.

anyhow hope u don't break apart further like ur previous adventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Stop taking pictures? Akhi we need him to take pictures with as many oppressors as possible
> 
> The 100% biased Zionist propaganda outlet Human Rights Watch talks about Rebels caging Alwaites in Eastern Ghouta
> Syria: Armed Groups Use Caged Hostages to Deter Attacks | Human Rights Watch
> Obviously 100℅ biased. @Madali is obviously right.



You seem to confuse your SHR sources with HRW. Just because they both have "Human Rights" in them, doesn't make them the same organization.

I have issues with HRW also, but obviously groups like HRW and MSF and Red Cross and UNHR are all more much reputable than SHR and LCC. Stop mixing up everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Iran's Rouhani urges end to Saudi 'intrusions' in Mideast - Yahoo Maktoob News

look at this dog barking asking Arabs not to enter arab lands while him being asian he has all the right to go so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Iran's Rouhani urges end to Saudi 'intrusions' in Mideast - Yahoo Maktoob News
> 
> look at this dog barking asking Arabs not to enter arab lands while him being asian he has all the right to go so



Since when having 'right' to enter a land has anything to do with race?

Let's assume your lame argument is true, why did Saudi terrorists went to Afghanistan and spread Saudi virus in there? Afghanistan is not an Arab land if you didn't know that. The reason is obvious, Saudis will export their virus anywhere they can, Arab or non-Arab land. We are in Syria for exactly the sane reason, fighting the Saudi-spread virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Since when having 'right' to enter a land has anything to do with race?
> 
> Let's assume your lame argument is true, why did Saudi terrorists went to Afghanistan and spread Saudi virus in there? Afghanistan is not an Arab land if you didn't know that. The reason is obvious, Saudis will export their virus anywhere they can, Arab or non-Arab land. We are in Syria for exactly the sane reason, fighting the Saudi-spread virus.



no my PDF friend u got it alllllllll wrong..................

ur mullas and there goons started to spread virus using ruski injections in af+pak region 

freedom fighters from all over the world including Arabs and Amerikis were the anti virus.

now u doing the same in syria n desh dogs are ur side effects.

no problem my mulla loving child u will understand when this anti virus reaches tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> no my PDF friend u got it alllllllll wrong..................
> 
> ur mullas and there goons started to spread virus using ruski injections in af+pak region
> 
> freedom fighters from all over the world including Arabs and Amerikis were the anti virus.
> 
> now u doing the same in syria n desh dogs are ur side effects.
> 
> no problem my mulla loving child u will understand when this anti virus reaches tehran


Yes, exactly as I expected.






Btw, U.S attacked Afghanistan in 2001 to eradicate the same virus that Saudis had brought to the country, while U.S itself supported it at first, but realized the harsh truth when it bit them in the arse in 9/11.

The exact same thing is happening in Syria. Saudis, Americans are supporting all kinds of vermins in Syria, we are killing them on the other hand, neither Saudis, nor anyone else can tell us to go out unless they stop sending the virus to Syria first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

United said:


> no my PDF friend u got it alllllllll wrong..................
> 
> ur mullas and there goons started to spread virus using ruski injections in af+pak region
> 
> freedom fighters from all over the world including Arabs and Amerikis were the anti virus.
> 
> now u doing the same in syria n desh dogs are ur side effects.
> 
> no problem my mulla loving child u will understand when this anti virus reaches tehran




reported

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

4 more men lose life in this senseless conflict

Syed Ali Alami, Izzat Suliman, Hamid Fatimi &Sajad Hussaini(4 IRG commanders )

Feels sad on the loss of Muslims on both sides.


----------



## ultron

KAB-1500 1500 kg bombs used on mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

ultron said:


> reported









R u crying supaboy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661470809098207233
dogy got a tight leash?


----------



## oproh

Exploding terrorists supported by saudi and israel always bring a smile in my face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Since when having 'right' to enter a land has anything to do with race?
> 
> Let's assume your lame argument is true, why did Saudi terrorists went to Afghanistan and spread Saudi virus in there? Afghanistan is not an Arab land if you didn't know that. The reason is obvious, Saudis will export their virus anywhere they can, Arab or non-Arab land. We are in Syria for exactly the sane reason, fighting the Saudi-spread virus.


Its the opposite: with ur insane barbaric bombings and sectarian terrorists which u bring to lands they dont belong u are radicalizing Syrians and turn it into another Afghanistan.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Its the opposite: with ur insane barbaric bombings and sectarian terrorists which u bring to lands they dont belong u are radicalizing Syrians and turn it into another Afghanistan.




LOLs if that were true Russia would have nuked Douma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its the opposite: with ur insane barbaric bombings and sectarian terrorists which u bring to lands they dont belong u are radicalizing Syrians and turn it into another Afghanistan.



Much longer before any Iranian, Lebanese or Russians come to Syria, thousands of foreigners were brought to Syria by Saudis, Qatar and Turkey, thinking it will be over very soon, they made a mistake and they started it. The only sectarian thing in Syria is Saudi-Qatari-Turkish backed lunatics in Syria who will kill anything that doesn't believe in whatever virus they believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

United said:


> R u crying supaboy?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661470809098207233
> dogy got a tight leash?



That's the truth . Iran does not have any problem with American people but their governors and politics .

I guess you've mistaken us with Takfiri terrorists .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Syed Ali Alami, Izzat Suliman, Hamid Fatimi &Sajad Hussaini(4 IRG commanders )
> 
> *Feels sad on the loss of Muslims on both sides.*



Are you for real? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Much longer before any Iranian, Lebanese or Russians come to Syria, thousands of foreigners were brought to Syria by Saudis, Qatar and Turkey, thinking it will be over very soon, they made a mistake and they started it. The only sectarian thing in Syria is Saudi-Qatari-Turkish backed lunatics in Syria who will kill anything that doesn't believe in whatever virus they believe in.


Insane artillery shelling started already in late 2011 and before that they shot and tortured protesters who went out with Assad flags.


----------



## ali rajab

I personally believe that the US government along with the Russian Federation should co operate with and support the Bashar government in eradication of ISIS, this is only because free and fair elections could only be held in Syria if the ISIS is eradicated completely. 
Currently ISIS controls 2/3 of Syria and 70% of its population so a fair election could not be held. 
The Kurdish problem could also be solved through peace talks once the ISIS is out of the story


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Are you for real? Seriously?



Sad really Sad...........hope u understood Islam the way it actually is.

ever thought of those souls leaving syria daily!!!!???

Death is not a celebrated event in Islam.........no matter whose side u r on.


----------



## ultron

Alliance Syrian Mi-24 helicopter gunship bombs mujahids in Daraya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

T-72B,at 0.37

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Sad really Sad...........hope u understood Islam the way it actually is.
> 
> ever thought of those souls leaving syria daily!!!!???
> 
> Death is not a celebrated event in Islam.........no matter whose side u r on.



I mean, one day you are happy to see any Iranian die in Syria and the other day, you say it's sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ice Cube

_For weeks, the world's eyes have been fixed on the tens of thousands of refugees fleeing war-torn Syria for Europe. But what is life like for those left behind? Correspondent Martin Smith goes "Inside Assad's Syria" to report from government-controlled areas as war rages, with on-the-ground reporting and firsthand accounts from Syrians caught in the crisis._

interesting documentary: google for "frontline: Inside Assad's Syria" and watch it at the pbs website.


----------



## atatwolf

Looks like Putin is ready to trade off Syria for Ukraine.

Syrian war: Russian leaders open to Assad's exit? - CNN.com

Bye bye Iranians.  If there is a deal Russia and Turkey should work together to clean Iranian and Kurdish terrorists after they put Assad away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Looks like Putin is ready to trade off Syria for Ukraine.
> 
> Syrian war: Russian leaders open to Assad's exit? - CNN.com
> 
> Bye bye Iranians.  If there is a deal Russia and Turkey should work together to clean Iranian and Kurdish terrorists after they put Assad away.



Not so fast, read the whole news. It says exactly what Iran and Russia have been saying from first days of Syrian crisis: Only Syrian people get to decide Assad should stay or go, through elections, nobody has any right to tell who should rule Syria or not.



> Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said Tuesday that the Syrian people should decide who their president is, whoever that may be, according to state-run Sputnik news.
> 
> "We are not saying that Assad must go or stay," she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Not so fast, read the whole news. It says exactly what Iran and Russia have been saying from first days of Syrian crisis: Only Syrian people get to decide Assad should stay or go, through elections, nobody has any right to tell who should rule Syria or not.


Iran talking about elections.  If there are real elections in Syria, and Syrian refugees also get to vote in their host countries, the outcome is obvious. This whole fight is going on because Iran doesn't want to give Sunni in Syria a voice to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Iran talking about elections.  If there are real elections in Syria, and Syrian refugees also get to vote in their host countries, the outcome is obvious. This whole fight is going on because Iran doesn't want to give Sunni in Syria a voice to speak.



Ironically, it's not Iran who is shit scared to see Assad participating in an open election and calls for an election wih participants from all sides, it's the Erdogan-Qarar-Saudi gang who are scared of it.

And Iran talking about elections is much more convenient than the fact that Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia are on the same page about Syria, 2 of which choose their leaders through sperms and not elections. It speaks volumes actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

Russians say what they know...
Syrian peoples likes Assad and they vote him ,so if there will be elections soon, he will win again and then Chinese,Russian,American,Iranian... etc companies can start with rebuilding of Syria and ...money to flow...


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Ironically, it's not Iran who is shit scared to see Assad participating in an open election and calls for an election wih participants from all sides, it's the Erdogan-Qarar-Saudi gang who are scared of it.
> 
> And Iran talking about elections is much more convenient than the fact that Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia are on the same page about Syria, 2 of which choose their leaders through sperms and not elections. It speaks volumes actually.


We all know that an election organized by the bandit Assad and democracy experts Iran/Russia will be completely fair and square.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> We all know that an election organized by the bandit Assad and democracy experts Iran/Russia will be completely fair and square.



An election supervised by UN and int'l community, not any specific country.

Btw, neither is an election credible conducted by Erdogan alone, let alone adding Saudis and Qatar too, which don't even know what an election is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> An election supervised by UN and int'l community, not any specific country.
> 
> Btw, neither is an election credible conducted by Erdogan alone, let alone adding Saudis and Qatar too, which don't even know what an election is.


Then we should first do an UN supervised election in Iran and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

United said:


> look at this* infidel *dog barking



Corrocted it for ya 

Rouhani is an Infidel . an infidel dog .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

atatwolf said:


> Then we should first do an UN supervised election in Iran and Russia.


There will be No such elections till All countries in the world (including Turkey/US/Israel etc.) accept this international agreement.

Secondly, look at yourself, how hypocrites have you become. You people are asking UN elections in Russia, but you are blind enough to not demand even a simple democracy Saudia and Bahrain.

And the peak of hypocrisy is when you demand an election in Syria, but never ever a word came out of your mouths about Bahrain and the Bahraini peoples right to vote. Really shameful behaviour from your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Then we should first do an UN supervised election in Iran and Russia.


First, one for Turkey.

---------------------------------------

Russia has been pounding ISIS positions in Raqqa since this morning, hitting various targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

atatwolf said:


> Then we should first do an UN supervised election in Iran and Russia.


you have the same speech than saudis during the conference.

indeed you don't want to see elections controlled by UNO in Syria. you want to see your islamist bros there win.

and i am sure you don't have balls to say you want elections in Bahrain or KSA. 
a man without dignity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Back to my bridge argue. Here is the damage that Russian bombing did to it:








As I said, you need at least 5 2000-lb bombs to destroy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Back to my bridge argue. Here is the damage that Russian bombing did to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you need at least 5 2000-lb bombs to destroy it.



What bridge are you talking about?
If you mean the one Russia destroyed in Deir al-Zoor, it's called al-Siasah bridge and it was fully destroyed.

The pic you posted is Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> What bridge are you talking about?
> If you mean the one Russia destroyed in Deir al-Zoor, it's called al-Siasah bridge and it was fully destroyed.
> 
> The pic you posted is Raqqa.


I mixed up Deir ez Zor and Raqqa. I'll try to find fresh pics of DZ bridge.

By the way, bridge which Russia "destroyed" in DZ was blown by Assad regime in 2014:







النظام يدمر جسر السياسية ويقطع دير الزور عن محيطها اخبار سورية - زمان الوصل


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground grunts take on mujahids in southern Aleppo province







Iranian made large caliber sniper rifle and thermal sights used by Alliance ground grunts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> HRW has nothing to do with "zionism".
> and it has been proven by videos already even in this forum.
> let's be honest ... at least.
> 
> anyway i'll notice that it is made by jaysh they are not moderate rebels.


Sarcasm.


Madali said:


> You seem to confuse your SHR sources with HRW. Just because they both have "Human Rights" in them, doesn't make them the same organization.
> 
> I have issues with HRW also, but obviously groups like HRW and MSF and Red Cross and UNHR are all more much reputable than SHR and LCC. Stop mixing up everything.


Nope. You said that all of my sources were biased.



Serpentine said:


> Much longer before any Iranian, Lebanese or Russians come to Syria, thousands of foreigners were brought to Syria by Saudis, Qatar and Turkey, thinking it will be over very soon, they made a mistake and they started it. The only sectarian thing in Syria is Saudi-Qatari-Turkish backed lunatics in Syria who will kill anything that doesn't believe in whatever virus they believe in.


Jabhat al Nusra formally formed in September 2011 by Jolani, a Syrian from Golan Heights. Foreigners didn't start coming right away. Not at all.
Hezbollah and Iran already supported Assad from the *very beginning.*



Serpentine said:


> Are you for real? Seriously?


No he's not serious, Shia Shirk is barely Islam 

*grabs popcorn*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance uses KAB-1500L 1500 kg laser guided bombs to kill mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

ultron said:


> Alliance uses KAB-1500L 1500 kg laser guided bombs to kill mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance snipers use Iranian made M16s to kill mujahids. Not graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Syrian rebels take Tall Othman in Hama province, and seize 3 tanks:




They also took several positions around Morek.

Took SAA 8 months to recapture Morek, let's see how long it takes rebels. Not long

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Mujahid traitors sell out their bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Mujahid traitors sell out their bros.


lol you actually believe that? Hahahahaha


----------



## ultron

Alliance Russian air force bombed over 2,084 mujahid infrastructure targets so far.

Russian Jets Destroyed Over 2,000 Terrorist Targets Since September 30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrian rebels take Tall Othman in Hama province, and *seize 3 tanks*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also took several positions around Morek.
> 
> Took SAA 8 months to recapture Morek, let's see how long it takes rebels. Not long




Already replaced with better ones, 

T-72B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

What does T-72B have that T-72A does not have?

Alliance ground grunts received new T-72B tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> What does T-72B have that T-72A does not have?
> 
> Alliance ground grunts received new T-72B tanks.


Nothing, it just shows that Assad expended wast majority out of 5000 tanks he had and needs new now. Thats very bad sign for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Nothing, it just shows that Assad expended wast majority out of 5000 tanks he had and needs new now. Thats very bad sign for him.




The US built tens of thousands of tanks during WW2. Lost tanks must be replaced to keep offensive going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

ultron said:


> *What does T-72B have that T-72A does not have*?
> 
> Alliance ground grunts received new T-72B tanks.




Thicker turret armor, better fire control system, more powerful engine V-84-1 engine with 840 hp vs V-45 engine 780 hp on the T-72A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Unconfirmed reports of Alliance ground grunts receiving active protection for their tanks to shoot down TOWs.

Arena (countermeasure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol you actually believe that? Hahahahaha




It was the Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance ground grunts got RPO-A thermobaric RPGs







Alliance artillery making life for mujahids on the front line at Khan Shaykhun an inferno hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Already replaced with better ones,
> 
> T-72B


Thanks for the tanks, they'll be useful fireworks or useful Ghanimah.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Thanks for the tanks, they'll be useful fireworks or useful Ghanimah.




Did you watch the vids I posted? TOW is fast, but that pales in comparison to God's speed of light.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Did you watch the vids I posted? TOW is fast, but that pales in comparison to God's speed of light.


You really think Ruskies are giving Assad Arena? lol


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really think Ruskies are giving Assad Arena? lol




Why not? TOW is powerless in front of Arena. TOW speed up to 320 meters per second. Radar speed 299792458 meters per second. TOW cannot get past Arena, or even Drozd which can be put on T-55.

Drozd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mujahids kill each other and sell each other out to Alliance.

Russia says Syria 'opposition' guided warplanes to bombing targets - Yahoo News

Alliance captured Tal Dadin in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> You really think Ruskies are giving Assad Arena? lol




You keep hoping we don't, because if we do Bye, Bye, Bye rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

what the Russian is doing a twist well played chess game in Syria in which USA western didnot pass

russia held joint military drill with israel and usa over syria
russia hold talk with opposition and even included western countries and Iran 
russia is cooperating with opposition to bomb the ISIS 

game has changed and its doing well has destroy many command center and killed many terrorist leaders 
,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Project 4202 said:


> Thicker turret armor, better fire control system, more powerful engine V-84-1 engine with 840 hp vs V-45 engine 780 hp on the T-72A.


maybe it is not wise to use tanks in cites and villages a well trained special forces can be more effective and let tanks guard open fields and big roads between cites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Alliance ground grunts take on mujahids in southern Aleppo province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian made large caliber sniper rifle and thermal sights used by Alliance ground grunts.



the videos is a nice clip
well the small arms are provided by Iran are getting battle proven and people might start buying it
the Iran Arms are doing and working well in Syria



T-55 said:


> T-72B,at 0.37



are those bullet so big hehehe it will tear the terrorist apart



atatwolf said:


> Looks like Putin is ready to trade off Syria for Ukraine.
> Syrian war: Russian leaders open to Assad's exit? - CNN.com
> Bye bye Iranians.  If there is a deal Russia and Turkey should work together to clean Iranian and Kurdish terrorists after they put Assad away.





atatwolf said:


> Iran talking about elections.  If there are real elections in Syria, and Syrian refugees also get to vote in their host countries, the outcome is obvious. This whole fight is going on because Iran doesn't want to give Sunni in Syria a voice to speak.





Serpentine said:


> Ironically, it's not Iran who is shit scared to see Assad participating in an open election and calls for an election wih participants from all sides, it's the Erdogan-Qarar-Saudi gang who are scared of it.
> And Iran talking about elections is much more convenient than the fact that Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia are on the same page about Syria, 2 of which choose their leaders through sperms and not elections. It speaks volumes actually.



there will be election and Russia Iran Assad is saying itis upto Syrian people to decide
Iran always said it has to be political understanding and also called elections

and also you have to see how western are desperate to blame russia in everything
out 6 hospital 5 hospital don't exist 
redcross and hrw and other org has to come out and admit and also say russia didnot do such things like killing doctor or nurses or bomb hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oproh

Terrorists are dying left and right, the more the merrier 
Good job Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

atatwolf said:


> We all know that an election organized by the bandit Assad and democracy experts Iran/Russia will be completely fair and square.


what about an election recyp tayyrb style or one according to election heaven land of Saudi Arabia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

JEskandari said:


> what about an election recyp tayyrb style


''Iranian president said *the mass participation of the Turkish people* in the "*successfully held*" election with a view to forming a strong and cohesive government indicated the nation’s determination to design a bright future.''

According to your very own president, it would be 'successfully held' with mass participation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> I mean, one day you are happy to see any Iranian die in Syria and the other day, you say it's sad.



all those who have come into syria with intentions of killing syrians should be shown no mercy......no doubt abut that.

i repeat loss of life is not a celebrated event in Islam.

open ur eyes look.......






this is how u destroy tank with 120mm mortar........Syrians are gona clean there home.



ultron said:


> Alliance ground grunts take on mujahids in southern Aleppo province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian made large caliber sniper rifle and thermal sights used by Alliance ground grunts.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661560849878925312


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


> Alliance artillery making life for mujahids on the front line at Khan Shaykhun an inferno hell.


you can feel the panic in his voice, that's one jihadi shitting bricks and praying at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> The US built tens of thousands of tanks during WW2. Lost tanks must be replaced to keep offensive going.


Russia cant produce thousands of tanks today, while KSA can easily supply tens of thousands of TOWs to rebels.



ultron said:


> Did you watch the vids I posted? TOW is fast, but that pales in comparison to God's speed of light.


There is no SINGLE deployed Arena even in Russia itself.

The only hope of Assad are foreign Shia mercenaries:






They are doing all the job in Syria right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

oproh said:


> Terrorists are dying left and right, the more the merrier
> Good job Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq




maybe we will see that during the new year and Christmas Russian Santa Claus is bombing the terrorist 
just imagine santa claus in the su34 cockpit or su 23 24 mi 24 hehee


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on mujahids near Palmyra






Alliance Iraqi Shia takes on mujahids in southern Aleppo province. These are paramilitary so they can slaughter without being charged with war crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rebels yesterday took Tall Othman hill and Al Bani in Hama:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!











In Tall Othman 4 T-72 destroyed 3 captured. Overall situation in N. Hama for rebels now it is even better than before the KHAPUASS offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Rebels yesterday took Tall Othman hill and Al Bani in Hama:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Tall Othman 4 T-72 destroyed 3 captured. Overall situation in N. Hama for rebels now it is even better than before the KHAPUASS offensive.




T-72s are sitting ducks to air power, Kornets, even RPGs. I don't get why mujahids bother to capture T-72s. What can they use tanks for? They don't have ammo for tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> T-72s are sitting ducks to air power


Western air power, not KHAPUASS.



> I don't get why mujahids bother to capture T-72s. What can they use tanks for? They don't have ammo for tanks.


They capture ammo as well. 

Whats amazing about the videos is desolation. Where are tens of thousands of Assad troops for gods sake?? No one is willing to fight for Assad in Syria, only foreign mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juhu

500 said:


> Whats amazing about the videos is desolation. Where are tens of thousands of Assad troops for gods sake?? No one is willing to fight for Assad in Syria, only foreign mercenaries.



Like on Rebell side. No one wants to fight far from his hometown/village , beside religious extremists


----------



## ultron

Alliance Iranian C-130 Hercules transport planes transport Alliance Iraqi Shia to Syria.






Alliance Syrian Mi-24 helicopter gunship bombs mujahids in Daraya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

After nearly 12 days that IS had cut off Ithriya-Khanasser-Aleppo road (only road access to city for gov) to help their rebel brothers in south Aleppo, SAA and Quds brigades completely cleansed it from Daesh terrorists, killing tens of them in the process. The road is now open.


----------



## 500

Army with 5000 tanks, thousands pieces of artillery, supported by 2 air forces and mercenary militias from 5 countries was fighting against guys on Toyotas and rusty AK for *2 weeks* in open desert.






How on earth it is even possible?


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Army with 5000 tanks, thousands pieces of artillery, supported by 2 air forces and mercenary militias from 5 countries was fighting against guys on Toyotas and rusty AK for *2 weeks* in open desert.



IDF, the most advanced terrorist army in the world, failed to defeat Hamas or Hezbollah in any war. How on earth is that possible?

Btw, please don't talk like children, did they use 5000 tanks or thousands of artillery pieces here? No they didn't.

ISIS didn't attack one single point in the road, they attacked more than 20 different points in the road, captured some outposts on the road, a petrol station, some hills. They planted hundreds of IEDs on the road, that's why it took so long to clear the road, killing tens of ISIS terrorists wasn't the hardest part. They took the road back with minimum casualties.

Now, I think this is the embarrassment number 50 in this thread for you, congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> IDF, the most advanced terrorist army in the world, failed to defeat Hamas or Hezbollah in any war. How on earth is that possible?
> 
> Btw, please don't talk like children, did they use 5000 tanks or thousands of artillery pieces here? No they didn't.
> 
> ISIS didn't attack one single point in the road, they attacked more than 20 different points in the road, captured some outposts on the road, a petrol station, some hills. They planted hundreds of IEDs on the road, that's why it took so long to clear the road, killing tens of ISIS terrorists wasn't the hardest part. They took the road back with minimum casualties.
> 
> Now, I think this is the embarrassment number 50 in this thread for you, congratulations.


First of all neither Hamas nor Hezbollah fight in open desert. Hezies are in mountain dense populated area and Hamas in urban super dense populated area.

Secondly, Hamas was totally defeated in West Bank, while Hezies and Hamas in Gaza suffered heavy casualties and were suppressed and planned.


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

*Captured Israeli Flag Officer Sequestered to Prevent Israeli Raid


Captured Israeli Colonel Yossi Elon Shahak from the Golani Brigade* *exposed Israel’s conspiratorial role in the Middle East Region by citing that ISIS and other terror organizations are enslaved to its orders. Israel was behind the abolishment of the precious historic monuments and the theft of masterpieces in Iraq and Syria.*






Golani Brigade detaining children on the occupied West Bank, known as Israel’s most cowardly and brutal

Moreover, it runs sleeper cells with the cooperation of the treachery coalition to bring to ground what is left from the Middle East. The final goal is total destruction for the emergence of the Satan from the black hole that will rule the world.

*Obama-Putin Road map *

*In the same context,* the Vienna accord draws a new Sikis-Pico map as the main players entered the game directly. All countries will have to make painful concessions, and division of Syria and/or Iraq is the worst scenario that will be awaiting the victim and the victimizer.

*Further notes from the Shahak interrogation: *

Information Office of Foreign Affairs Commissioner in the USA Parliament (international) and European Department for Security and information Secretary General Ambassador Dr. Haitham Abu Said confirmed that the Israeli prisoner captured by the popular army in Iraq on Oct. 19, 2015 Colonel Yossi Elon Shahak, whose military NO is (AZ 231434) with sequence (RE34356578765) from the Golani Brigade.

Shahak has been removed from his detention few days ago and moved sequestered . US International Parliament private sources say that a regional power which is coordinating with the Iraqi popular army in Iraq stood in on the details of Shahak ‘s case before being transferred and has listened to the statements that he made.

_____________

*[ Editor’s note: We are assuming that Iranian military intelligence handled the interrogation of Shahak.]*

*In his statements, Shahak pointed out that Israeli security agents monitored and developed plans for ISIS field operations in order to ensure that the organization would stick to the larger plan designed for the Middle East. *

He added that part of the plan was the bombing of all monuments and religious sites, and if the plan was botched, then it could be resorted to ruins theft, in order to eliminate all Arab and Islamic cultural inheritance.

Shahak further noted that Israel directed ISIS to commit crimes under the slogans of Islam in order to eliminate calls for peaceful dialogue between the religions. According to Shahak, ISIS’ acts of theatrical terror were intended to panic the European Union, already deeply stressed by Islamic expansion in the West.

*The contrived refugee crisis was, as Shahak continued, simply another step in the planned “clash of civilizations” with Israel as “last man standing.”*

The detainee said that there was a plan for instigating a sectarian sedition in some areas in order to stoke Sunni-Shiite civil strife. This is done to facilitate the Region Division Plan that falls within the three stages, starting from Syria, but it was derailed in Iraq by the popular army during the presence of the US military in Baghdad.

Also, in order to bring the project into activation, The Yemeni front was opened, taking advantage of the various religious doctrines there, where there are sleeper cells working for Israel, in coordination with an Arab country, to facilitate the movement of entry and exit of those cells and the supply of fighters with all the necessary devices and military equipment.

*In a separate context , MFA Bou-Said pointed out that the “YINON” plan is still workable for the Middle East and the Vienna agreement has not brought anything new in this regard, but there are very dangerous points that serve as the project foundation stone, such as the rights of the ethnic and religious sects are reserved without addressing their political freedom.*

In addition, the plan will leave ISIS as the only source of “official” terrorism while inviting other parties, all covertly controlled, to start a political dialogue with the Syrian government, for the future of Syria and the region, noting that many of these parties belong to internationally banned groups and their programs are religious extremist.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Rebels yesterday took Tall Othman hill and Al Bani in Hama:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the an and Iwhole world!
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Tall Othman 4 T-72 destroyed 3 captured. Overall situation in N. Hama for rebels now it is even better than before the KHAPUASS offensive.


God bless them.


----------



## ultron

Alliance Russian Mi-24 helicopter gunships attack mujahids near Palmyra








BLACKEAGLE said:


> God bless them.




Their god will not save them. They will get themselves killed with such reckless behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*2S1 Gvozdika, destroyed, TOW, Hama:*






*Tank, destroyed, 120 mm Mortar, Hamah:*






*Tank, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Another terrorist head Ali Balhas from Hezbollah bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Tank, destroyed, TOW, Hamah:*






*Truck, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*






*14.5 machinegun, destroyed, Faggot, Latika:*








500 said:


> Rebels yesterday took Tall Othman hill and Al Bani in Hama:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Tall Othman 4 T-72 destroyed 3 captured. Overall situation in N. Hama for rebels now it is even better than before the KHAPUASS offensive.


4 tanks destroyed, 3 tanks, 1 BMP, 1 bulldozer and ammo captured.

*Ammo depot, captured, Hamah:*








ultron said:


> Their god will not save them. They will get themselves killed with such reckless behavior.


You should ask god to save the few working brain cells in your head. as I have credible doubts that those cells are infected with fungus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*"The solution in Syria is clear, either to leave through a political solution or by military means..."*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659523170899066884

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *"The solution in Syria is clear, either to leave through a political solution or by military means..."*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659523170899066884




So? Arabs die in Syria. Then, Indo Europeans like Russians and Iranians will settle in a depopulated Syria. Indo Europeans have long had a claim to the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ultron said:


> So? Arabs die in Syria. Then, Indo Europeans like Russians and Iranians will settle in a depopulated Syria. Indo Europeans have long had a claim to the Middle East.


How old are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> How old are you?




Russia and Iran will not allow the war in Syria to end. Indo Europeans will continue to bleed Arabs in Syria until they can settle in a depopulated Syria. Don't forget, the capital of Iran were once in present day Iraq, at Babylon and Ctesiphon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Syrian terrorists are really good for testing weapons on them...
Russians are fulfill all expectations, but they still not practice hard s.. 
Probably still going on foreplay...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

jaysh al fath captured the strategic town of morek in northern hama at 10 pm


----------



## 500

Rebels take Morek, that's second town Assad lost since Putin's intervention. No single town captured yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

TOW is wiping them out. I even wonder why Asad is still using tanks in this war.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Dr.Thrax said:


> Syrian rebels take Tall Othman in Hama province, and seize 3 tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also took several positions around Morek.
> 
> Took SAA 8 months to recapture Morek, let's see how long it takes rebels. Not long


What did I say? Rebels took Morek today. 

The thermal sights and Sayad-2s that @ultron was having hard ons about, rebels
captured some today in Aleppo 









Also, a MiG-21 was shot down over Kafr Naboudah today. Confirmed by regime media, even.

Another report of another MiG being downed over Morek, but that's unconfirmed.

Meanwhile, Neo-Nazis in Europe support Assad:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> jaysh al fath captured the strategic town of morek in northern hama at 10 pm




Alliance withdrew without any loss. In fact Alliance withdrew before mujahids even entered the city.

Alliance air power bombing Morek. Mujahid losses heavy.

Alliance captured Tal Uthman and al-Bani in northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> SAA withdrew without any loss. In fact SAA withdrew before mujahids even entered the city.
> 
> Alliance captured Tal Uthman and al-Bani in northern Hama province.


Impossible.
Rebels shelled Assad positions like hell. And last time I checked defending side has advantage so their retreat = stupid, but we're not complaining.
Tal Uthman still under rebel control.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Impossible.
> Rebels shelled Assad positions like hell. And last time I checked defending side has advantage so their retreat = stupid, but we're not complaining.
> Tal Uthman still under rebel control.




So? Morek is an empty destroyed town. What's the point of having it? Morek is being bombed and mujahids are being killed in the town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> So? Morek is an empty destroyed town. What's the point of having it? Also it's being bombed and mujahids are being killed in the town.


LOL
Regime media when they have Morek: Morek is soo ultra strategic it is ultra important if we have it we control Hama
Regime media when they lose Morek: Morek is a destroyed, empty, not strategic town at all.
Your level of ignorance is hilarious.

Also here's why it's impossible no casualties:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662030706663624704
Huge VBIED. Not to forget all the shelling by Mortars, Hell Cannons, and 10,5 leFHs and D-30s.

Also rebels hold Al-Bani as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

So? Hadi fought back after having pretty much lost Aden. Even if mujahids take Damascus, Assad can still fight back with support of Russian ground forces and cruise missiles. Only there will be many more casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> So? Hadi fought back after having pretty much lost Aden. Even if mujahids take Damascus, Assad can still fight back with support of Russian ground forces and cruise missiles. Only there will be many more casualties.


Hadi didn't fight back.
UAE and Saudi Arabian ground troops fought back.
Assad with Iranian ground troops, Hezbollah, and Russian airstrikes has already started losing momentum. Rebels gained several points in Aleppo, shot down 1 fighter jet, possibly 2, and now are advancing in Hama.


----------



## ultron

Mujahids have no technology. Even if mujahids take over every city, town, village, they will still lose because Russia will be leveling everything using Kalibr cruise missiles. You don't win without technology. Not in a modern war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Loy. sources: #SAA counterattack at #*Morek* ongoing. Sev. lost points have been recaptured already. #Hama #Syria


HAHAH, and you retards were celebrating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance recap the road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farag

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hadi didn't fight back.
> UAE and Saudi Arabian ground troops fought back.
> Assad with Iranian ground troops, Hezbollah, and Russian airstrikes has already started losing momentum. Rebels gained several points in Aleppo, shot down 1 fighter jet, possibly 2, and now are advancing in Hama.




It is only SAA fighting, the rest of them have limited forces.
Don't forget that in yemen war, eden and several big cities fell to houthis after The alliance entered the war. The loss on the syrian rebels is so high, that they will collapse.
However, it does not mean assad will be able to totally clean them.
Rebels lost the highway to Aleppo today.
Kuwairis is falling.
Zabadani is falling
Qalamun falling
Plus 20 plus towns and etc


----------



## ultron

Reports of two large mujahid convoys destroyed by air strikes and artilery as they were entering Morek. Looks like a trap set by Alliance to lure mujahids out into the open.

Alliance Christians kicking mujahid butt.

Christian Forces Fight Back Against ISIS in East Homs: Several Hilltops Captured Near Maheen

Alliance captured Morek after mujahids suffered huge casualties in Morek from air strikes and artillery.

Alliance ground grunt armed with RPO-A thermobaric RPG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on mujahids in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

farag said:


> It is only SAA fighting, the rest of them have limited forces.
> Don't forget that in yemen war, eden and several big cities fell to houthis after The alliance entered the war. The loss on the syrian rebels is so high, that they will collapse.
> However, it does not mean assad will be able to totally clean them.
> Rebels lost the highway to Aleppo today.
> Kuwairis is falling.
> Zabadani is falling
> Qalamun falling
> Plus 20 plus towns and etc


The entire Aleppo offensive has no SAA in it. Vast majority are Hezbollah and Iran. That's why it was successful, there were thousands of Shias deployed in human waves. Rebels weren't prepared.
Kweires = not rebel held, does not concern rebels unless regime get it operational (unlikely)
Not fighting in Zabadani
Qalamoun is falling? Bahahaha
ISIS is about to connect their main land mass with their forces in Western Qalamoun, Rebels in Western Qalamoun are in ceasefire right now, and Rebels in Eastern Qalamoun are kicking ISIS And Assadist ***.


ultron said:


> Mujahids have no technology. Even if mujahids take over every city, town, village, they will still lose because Russia will be leveling everything using Kalibr cruise missiles. You don't win without technology. Not in a modern war.


Yeah sure, because your Kalibr cruise missiles totally make us surrender. Totally.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure, because your Kalibr cruise missiles totally make us surrender. Totally.




Mujahids have nothing to shoot down Kalibrs. Not even Patriots can shoot down Kalibrs which are high supersonic in terminal attacking phase. Kalibrs can be launched from subs, making them very dangerous.






Alliance captured Khandaq Al-Khamou, Mafraq Beit Abu Reesha and Khirbat Jubb Al-Za’rour in Latakia province.

Syrian Army Advances North Towards the Idlib Border After Successful Operations in Northeast Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

More fancy equipment seized by Rebels in Aleppo
reports suggest of large IRGC direct involvement in this offensive, with now casualties mounting directly on the Iranian side.

Such equipment is used either by IRGC or spl Hizbullah forces only.









Long range surveillance thermal camera part of IEI's Sadad 102 system family.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

The SiLent crY said:


>




Good.

Now let's see this :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Project 4202

So basically SAA let rebels enter the town, and a hour later they kicked them out again with dozens of KIA LOL 

The Jew and Saudis retards be like '"this a big blow to Assad , Khamenei, Putin"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juhu

Does anyone know whether the Aleppo International Airport is in operation?


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> So basically SAA let rebels enter the town, and a hour later they kicked them out again with dozens of KIA LOL
> 
> The Jew and Saudis retards be like '"this a big blow to Assad , Khamenei, Putin"


I did not say big blow, but merely stating the fact that since the beginning of KHAPUASS offensive Assad lost 2 towns already and gained none. And you should stop believing silly twitters.

Morek:











1 tank and BMP destroyed, 2 tanks Ghanima:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I did not say big blow, but merely stating the fact that since the beginning of KHAPUASS offensive Assad lost 2 towns already and gained none. And you should stop believing silly twitters.
> 
> Morek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tank and BMP destroyed, 2 tanks Ghanima:




Two fairly small towns. Not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I did not say big blow, but merely stating the fact that since the beginning of KHAPUASS offensive Assad lost 2 towns already and gained none. And you should stop believing silly twitters.



At least they took the tanks with them while retreating, maybe SAA has learned from some of its stupid past mistakes, leaving arms and weapons intact. There were few dozen tanks and armored vehicles in a base right adjacent to Morek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Seems like Syria is becoming Russia's and Iran's Vietnam. Another 28 Hezbollah terrorists killed yesterday alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Seems like Syria is becoming Russia's and Iran's Vietnam. Another 28 Hezbollah terrorists killed yesterday alone.



You have to stop posting bs numbers. If this thread proved anything, it's the embarrassment that comes with it.

On another news, 10000 Turkish soldiers were killed today by PKK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Two fairly small towns. Not a big deal.


Still 10 times bigger than anything KHAPUASS captured so far. Also remember that Assadists fought for 8 months to take Morek.

Russian MoD has a nice pic on their site:






Chief of the Main Operational Directorate of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces Andrei Kartapolov summed up results of the actions of the Russian air group in Syria : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Still 10 times bigger than anything KHAPUASS captured so far. Also remember that Assadists fought for 8 months to take Morek.
> 
> Russian MoD has a nice pic on their site:
> 
> View attachment 269679
> 
> 
> Chief of the Main Operational Directorate of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces Andrei Kartapolov summed up results of the actions of the Russian air group in Syria : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation



I think it was in return of this .. *Israeli Air Force Pumpkin Features Image of Russian Jet*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> I think it was in return of this .. *Israeli Air Force Pumpkin Features Image of Russian Jet*
> 
> View attachment 269683


IAF turned many Russian made jets into pumpkins.


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> IAF turned many Russian made jets into pumpkins.


With American made jets yes. Build your own zionist and stop begging the US for military aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dr.Thrax said:


> What did I say? Rebels took Morek today.
> 
> The thermal sights and Sayad-2s that @ultron was having hard ons about, rebels
> captured some today in Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a MiG-21 was shot down over Kafr Naboudah today. Confirmed by regime media, even.
> 
> Another report of another MiG being downed over Morek, but that's unconfirmed.
> 
> Meanwhile, Neo-Nazis in Europe support Assad:






Serpentine said:


> At least they took the tanks with them while retreating, maybe SAA has learned from some of its stupid past mistakes, leaving arms and weapons intact. There were few dozen tanks and armored vehicles in a base right adjacent to Morek.


No no, you have no right venting your anger on SAA, so unfair, it's Iranians who are fighting now in Allepo. If fighting SAA was a piece of cake for rebels, fighting Iranians is a piece of biscuit.

So, you were saying Saudis are incompetent in Yemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No no, you have no right venting your anger on SAA, so unfair, it's Iranians who are fighting now in Allepo. If fighting SAA was a piece of cake for rebels, fighting Iranians is a piece of biscuit.



And what does Aleppo has anything to do with Morek? Not a single Iranian is in Morek front.

Here's a map of Aleppo gains:






Embarrassed huh? 

Btw, it's not an Iranian-only operation, there are merely hundreds of of IRGC in Syria, max. numbers reported to be 2000 most of whom are not even fighting on the ground and stationed in Latakia and Damascus SAA and NDF are committing most of the troops in Aleppo, while Iran has allocated nearly 500 troops in Aleppo.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, you were saying Saudis are incompetent in Yemen?



Saying that Saudi ground forces are merely incompetent is just an overstatement, they are much lower than that.

Yemenis, 2 days ago, in Rabua'a city, inside Saudi Arabia (Assir province)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Saying that Saudi ground forces are merely incompetent is just an overstatement, they are much lower than that.


Dream is one thing and reality is another. Fortunately.


Serpentine said:


> Yemenis, 2 days ago, in Rabua'a city, inside Saudi Arabia (Assir province)


Where does it say Rabua'a? Several overlapped Saudi towns and villages with Yemen were evacuated from their people prior to 2009 war with Huthis and they have been empty since then. Saudi Arabia has 1600 km mountainous borders with Yemen, so, few fighters infiltrating empty areas here or there for some time is nothing serious. So, tell me, after 7 months of war in which more than 75% of Yemen was liberated, how many centimeters of Saudi Arabia have been captured? Null for instance.. How many armored vehicles have been targeted? 40? Really? And how many Saudi soldiers have been killed? 100+? Seriously? I know your brain rejects admitting Saudi exemplary job in Yemen, but for your mental health, try to be more realistic.



Serpentine said:


> And what does Aleppo has anything to do with Morek? Not a single Iranian is in Morek front.
> 
> Here's a map of Aleppo gains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassed huh?
> 
> Btw, it's not an Iranian-only operation, there are merely hundreds of of IRGC in Syria, max. numbers reported to be 2000 most of whom are not even fighting on the ground and stationed in Latakia and Damascus SAA and NDF are committing most of the troops in Aleppo, while Iran has allocated nearly 500 troops in Aleppo.



As it was stated here, several captured towns were liberated later. Almost nothing was achieved in Aleppo. And regarding your 500 Iranian "advisers", here they are:






And what kind of 500 hundred are these whose general have been killed in dozens for a month? Do you have a general for 5 soldiers or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

Following Syrian situation for some times. Question is, the relation between YPG and SAA now friendly or not?


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where does it say Rabua'a? Several overlapped Saudi towns and villages with Yemen were evacuated from their people prior to 2009 war with Huthis and they have been empty since then. Saudi Arabia has 1600 km mountainous borders with Yemen, so, few fighters infiltrating empty areas here or there for some time is nothing serious. So, tell me, after 7 months of war in which more than 75% of Yemen was liberated, how many centimeters of Saudi Arabia have been captured? Null for instance.. How many armored vehicles have been targeted? 40? Really? And how many Saudi soldiers have been killed? 100+? Seriously? I know your brain rejects admitting Saudi exemplary job in Yemen, but for your mental health, try to be more realistic.




75% of Yemen was liberated?  You mean areas where Houthis withdrew from? And what is 75 percent of Yemen? Since when 4 provinces in south are 75 percent of Yemen? Don't give that Twitter fanboy bullshit please.

Few weeks ago, You told me Houthis can't step even 1 meter inside Saudi territory and now you are saying they have a 1600 km border blah blah.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> And what kind of 500 hundred are these whose general have been killed in dozens for a month? Do you have a general for 5 soldiers or what?



What 'generals'? Only one general, Hamadani was killed in a car accident and not in Aleppo clashes. That's what happen when you follow too much bullshit accounts on Twitter like those lunatics, Rami, Markito, archcivilians etc.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> As it was stated here, several captured towns were liberated later. Almost nothing was achieved in Aleppo. And regarding your 500 Iranian "advisers", here they are:



Can you tell me what does that video show exactly? How is it related to my post in any way? I didn't use the name adviser, I said 500 troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Just imagine the things they don't admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

A mujahid car bomb factory in Aleppo province bites the dust.






A mujahid training camp in Aleppo province bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

i dont know why people here support terrorist 
and not even Russia 
SSA is shown like the devil like they are the ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Exclusive: Chemical weapons used by rebels in Syria - sources| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Our boys are getting better and better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> At least they took the tanks with them while retreating, maybe SAA has learned from some of its stupid past mistakes, leaving arms and weapons intact. There were few dozen tanks and armored vehicles in a base right adjacent to Morek.


Nope.
Rebels gained 10 tanks, 4 shilkas, 5 BMPs.
lololol



Serpentine said:


> Exclusive: Chemical weapons used by rebels in Syria - sources| Reuters


And all the "source" says is ISIS used CW vs. Rebels and Kurds. And that somehow amounts to rebels using said CW.

















Pictures above from this video: 





So, in the past few days, rebels captured Morek, Al Bari, Tall Sukayk, Atshan, and a shitload of Ghanimah. And the counteroffensive in Aleppo has started.
Russian airstrikes sure are hurting us badly. Ouchie!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And what does Aleppo has anything to do with Morek? Not a single Iranian is in Morek front.
> 
> Here's a map of Aleppo gains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassed huh?


This map is BS. It shows advances in North Aleppo which never happened and territories in South marked as contested are actually rebel. 

Considering that South Aleppo is deserted plain its very easy to advance there. Overall all Aleppo loalist group is based on one narrow supply road and is doomed in long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

bdslph said:


> i dont know why people here support terrorist
> and not even Russia
> SSA is shown like the devil like they are the ISIS


They are ISIS.


----------



## 500

Atchan:


----------



## United

Obama says bomb may have caused Egypt plane crash | GulfNews.com






One of the best TOW shots.............after effects are great enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

i have been very mistaken on the outcomes of heavy intervention by Ruskies' AF....i was expecting after Ruskies interven in war they rapidly will change the balance in favor of Assad regime and pussh oppositions till rural regions at most witthin 2 months........Itis incredible to see this result despite oppoisitions no have any anti air system......Now that im sure Ruskies sinking in swamp again
Hello Afghanistan-II...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> 75% of Yemen was liberated?  You mean areas where Houthis withdrew from?


Your trusted guy disagrees, after 3:38 he spoke about liberating Aden: "to be subjective and fair it is an achievement":





And since your memory seems pretty short, here is a refreshment for the battle of Aden:

Battle of Aden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, Huthies got a crushing defeat in Aden and other liberated provinces.



Serpentine said:


> And what is 75 percent of Yemen? Since when 4 provinces in south are 75 percent of Yemen? Don't give that Twitter fanboy bullshit please.


yep, 75% of Yemen, and percentage is rising, especially after liberating Taiz.


Serpentine said:


> Few weeks ago, You told me Houthis can't step even 1 meter inside Saudi territory and now you are saying they have a 1600 km border blah blah.


Yes, because it was ridiculous, for months they couldn't step near Saudi borders although the borders are 1600 km long and it's mountainous which means perfect for them to infiltrate and attack.


Serpentine said:


> What 'generals'? Only one general, Hamadani was killed in a car accident and not in Aleppo clashes. That's what happen when you follow too much bullshit accounts on Twitter like those lunatics, Rami, Markito, archcivilians etc.
> Can you tell me what does that video show exactly? How is it related to my post in any way? I didn't use the name adviser, I said 500 troops.


You know what generals, check the previous pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> i have been very mistaken on the outcomes of heavy intervention by Ruskies' AF....i was expecting after Ruskies interven in war they rapidly will change the balance in favor of Assad regime and pussh oppositions till rural regions at most witthin 2 months........Itis incredible to see this result despite oppoisitions no have any anti air system......Now that im sure Ruskies sinking in swamp again
> Hello Afghanistan-II...


Keep wishing ! The arrival of the Russians foiled the evil plan of the Sultan and the GCC...Wake up to the smell of Putin's gunpowder , it is refreshing for most Syrians but we know it send Turkey, the GCC, and NATO in a deep depression.

*Putin's bombers blitz HUNDREDS of Islamic State targets in relentless siege*
*RUSSIA has pounded a staggering 263 Islamic State targets in Syria over the last two days as Vladimir Putin steps up his bid to wipe out the twisted terror group.*




Moscow's jets carried out 81 strikes on targets belonging to ISIS and other militants across Syria, according to the Russian defence ministry.

Russian bombers "destroyed a large fortified location of Islamic State militants,” including an air-defence gun and a tank, a defence spokesman said.

A spokesman said the bombers "destroyed a large fortified location" of sick fanatics including an air-defence gun and a tank.




GETTY

A Russian SU-34 bomber
Direct aerial bomb hits destroyed the terrorists’ fortified structures housing four units of automobile and armoured vehicles

Spokesman

He said: "In the area of the populated locality of Raqqa, SU-34 bombers hit two fortified block posts belonging to the terrorists, located on the outskirts of the city.

"Direct aerial bomb hits destroyed the terrorists’ fortified structures housing four units of automobile and armoured vehicles."

But the official insisted it only hit "the objects of terrorist infrastructure" and were not near historic architectural monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

*Breaking: French media claims black box data confirms Russian plane was bombed*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*T-72, destroyed, Aleppo, TOW:*






*BMP, destroyed, Aleppo, TOW:*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

It seems Syrians are getting better and better at making Iranian Kebabs.........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

After Atchan rebels capture 3 more villages:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Kafr Haddad in southern Aleppo province.

Breaking: Syrian Army and Hezbollah Capture Kafr Haddad in Northeastern Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

bdslph said:


> i dont know why people here support terrorist
> and not even Russia
> SSA is shown like the devil like they are the ISIS



If you don't mind my asking, are you a Bangladeshi Hindu? I am quite puzzled by why you support this butcher Assad and cheer lead Russians killing Muslims, that is why I ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Mujahids found an AGS-30 in northern Hama somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

After Salman, it seems Saudia is determined to put Iran into it's right place.



Serpentine said:


> What 'generals'? Only one general, Hamadani was killed in a car accident and not in Aleppo clashes. That's what happen when you follow too much bullshit accounts on Twitter like those lunatics, Rami, Markito, archcivilians etc.








*T-72, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo: *






*T-72, destroyed, TOW, Hamah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

United said:


> Obama says bomb may have caused Egypt plane crash | GulfNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best TOW shots.............after effects are great enjoy











BLACKEAGLE said:


> After Salman, it seems Saudia is determined to put Iran into it's right place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-72, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-72, destroyed, TOW, Hamah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



And what is this? What are you trying to say? That he was killed? Guess what? It was officially denied.

They mistook his last name to one of the Basij forces with identical name who was martyred recently and it spread at first, but now denied.

Next.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anon45

In two days, the Rebels have captured the town of Morek, the villages of Atshan, Sukayk, Umm Hartayn, Janabirah & Qubaybat Abu al-Hula, and the hills of Tel Osman, Tel Sukayk & Tel al-Tweel, in Northern Hama : syriancivilwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Assad's new mercenaries*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

ex mujahids joined Alliance and killed their former colleagues






Alliance captured al-Sefsafeh in northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Al-Kareem, Ramleh, Qabr Fidah, and Al-Ashrafiyah in northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

United said:


> *Assad's new mercenaries*


grow up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Hussein said:


> grow up



Why not u have recruited practically every possibility u can.......why not them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

United said:


> Why not u have recruited practically every possibility u can.......why not them


because i am princess Leia


----------



## Rukarl

Dr.Thrax said:


> Al Nusra? He was a journalist you insolent swine.


Next one.

A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

Hussein said:


> because i am princess Leia



I knew there was something wrong with u


Meanwhile..........Iranian Brigadier General Sarem Tahmasbi bites dust in syria

Tehran's declarations are now becoming frequent but its only for upper cadre imagine count on lower levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Next one.
> 
> A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)


One Syrian is dead 21,999,999 more to go. Your country is spending billions to murder some Arabs hundreds miles away and u are happy about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

500 said:


> One Syrian is dead 21,999,999 more to go. Your country is spending billions to murder some Arabs hundreds miles away and u are happy about it.



LOL.
These 21,999,999 are also soon going to piss upon the Israel, the illegitimate terrorist state (in words of these 21,999,999)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> One Syrian is dead 21,999,999 more to go. Your country is spending billions to murder some Arabs hundreds miles away and u are happy about it.


There is no proof he is Syrian. Get back to the oven, subhuman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Rukarl said:


> Next one.
> 
> A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)




That fag cut to pieces by shell fragments.  Proximity fuse. Can't run. Can't hide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rukarl said:


> Next one.
> 
> A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)


I can post so many pictures and videos of fried and barbecued Shiites and Iranians but I would get banned. Seems like only rebel supporters get banned around here for posting graphic stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on mujahids near Palmyra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Children sitting on Russian missile in Hama (Smerch booster I think):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> There is no proof he is Syrian. Get back to the oven, subhuman.


If he is not Syrian then 22,000,000 to go. Ur people are in poverty, while mullah regime sells nonrenewable natural resources and uses this money to kill Arabs to please another Arabs.


----------



## Rukarl

JUBA said:


> More filthy Farsi mullah rats sent straight to hell


Just say mullah rat.This is a war of religion in which normal sane patriotic Iranians have nothing to do with it.

Always adress mullahs and their supporters not us.



500 said:


> If he is not Syrian then 22,000,000 to go. Ur people are in poverty, while mullah regime sells nonrenewable natural resources and uses this money to kill Arabs to please another Arabs.


So when is Israel going to support the patriotic Iranians in defending their country from the mullahs ? And not the Netanblabla way of handling please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Children sitting on Russian missile in Hama (Smerch booster I think):




These things killed thousands in Donbas and quickly ended the war in Donbas because by golly we can't have killing on such scale in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> I can post so many pictures and videos of fried and barbecued Shiites and Iranians but I would get banned. Seems like only rebel supporters get banned around here for posting graphic stuff.


be a man. stop play the victim. many people have been banned from many different opinion sides. extremists like al hasani of course have more chance to get banned since they have sectarian and ethnic language. we need to keep polite and ... well you know i am quite surprised many people here are not blamed to use such words like hoping more people die. be it people saying about kebab or others. 
maybe it is because i experienced the war and the lost of my nearest family that i hate war and such words more than most of you guys it is always pain to read stupid statements of hoping people die. ..


----------



## ultron

Alliance Smerch artillery. 300 mm caliber. 90 km range. Hundreds of meters lethal radius.













Alliance MiG-21 and MiG-23 multi role fighters bomb mujahids in northern Hama province from Hama air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Oh look, my previous comment was deleted by one of the pro mullah admins in this forum, what a surprise!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

JUBA said:


> Oh look, my previous comment was deleted by one of the pro mullah admins in this forum, what a surprise!




This is an Indo European forum. No personal insults allowed, by any member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tsilihin

A lot of Smerch rockets are out of dates because they have been produced in large number ,and now is time to free the stock.
This will be super show for terrorists....they will be converted into a steam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

an Alliance APC got hit in the arse by an ATGM but apparently without much damage and should be repairable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> So when is Israel going to support the patriotic Iranians in defending their country from the mullahs ? And not the Netanblabla way of handling please.


U want 7 million Israel to make revolution for 80 million Iran? Sorry guys but u brought mullahs on urself and u need to get rid of them by urself.

Mullahs had a decade of super high oil prices and how they used it? - Sent billions to Hezbollah, billions to Hamas, put monkey in sounding rocket and then many many billions for Assad. Better they sent Assad in sounding rocket and gave billions to monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> U want 7 million Israel to make revolution for 80 million Iran? Sorry guys but u brought mullahs on urself and u need to get rid of them by urself.
> 
> Mullahs had a decade of super high oil prices and how they used it? - Sent billions to Hezbollah, billions to Hamas, put monkey in sounding rocket and then many many billions for Assad. Better they sent Assad in sounding rocket and gave billions to monkey.




Iran is Shia. Shia need Mula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> an Alliance APC got hit in the arse by an ATGM but apparently without much damage and should be repairable


No damage at all, just front doors opened as result of the explosion


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Are you that desperate to use pics from Iran-Iraq war martyrs' graves? No wonder you say you have 'liberated' 99.99999% of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ultron

atatwolf said:


> I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.




This is war. There will be casualties. In WW2 American bombers carpet bombed German and Japanese cities and killed millions of civilians to break their will to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

atatwolf said:


> I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.



As if ISIS had an airforce to do it. ISIS would nuke his enemies, if he could.
SAA support is evident by having sunni cities. You can't control a sunni city like Damascus without having the people.

Ps. Lol at your turcomongol pride avatar. Racist !
I am still struggling to find a turkomongol scientist in the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

atatwolf said:


> I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.



There is never a "good" side in war, and that will never be the case. As much as people try to back their respective country's political position within a certain conflict up, you can rest assured that non of them are morally motivated. All countries have their own agendy and thats the brutal truth about war. 

As of right now, nobody "really" has the support of the Syrian people. They are conflicted between chosing which is the least worst side, the brutal oppressing baath regime that is willing to kill and throw their country into civil war rather then relinquish some power or the Radical extremists that behead people like its a walk in the park on daily bases. A pity moderate rebels arent big enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad is nothing but a puppet, a figure head, of the Indo Europeans, the Russians and the Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Alliance bombers operating from Latakia air base







Douma is repeatedly bombed by Alliance bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

atatwolf said:


> I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.


Your loved moderate djhadis like the one that congratulated the sultan on his reelection, are using children women , caged them and put them on the roof of houses as shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


>



that looks like a smart thing to do.


----------



## oproh

Rukarl said:


> Next one.
> 
> A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> @500


@500 your boyfriend is dead  he was sent to hell by Russian bombs


----------



## Ahmed Jo

This site is so boring nowadays..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Ahmed Jo said:


> This site is so boring nowadays..


yes i think so , we cannot read your wahhabi bros like al hasani
boring not reading fanatics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assadists are storming a height in Latakia:






Starts from 2:14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

atatwolf said:


> I just saw some gruesome pictures and videos of Syrian women and children after being bombed by Russia. Unbelievable even ISIS didn't target women and children like this. When I saw those pictures I knew that Russians/Iranians have no chance in Syria. They simply don't have the support from Syrian people.


I don't think your are really following up on news because you won't have said even "isis don't target women and children" there's tons of videos of isis killing civilians...I watched one where an elderly person beging isis not to kill the kids and just kill him but nope but they had to kill all of them and these days isis and moderate behaders are using civilians as shields in cages around the cities to protect themselves from airstrikes and didn't you know the government had issued warning through writing to civilians to evacuate the cities because of bombing.....isis kill civilians for fun...what kinda news do you watch....lemme guess cnn I think.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Breaking News(Syria)

Shia militants prefer to die at sunset believing they 'd have dinner with Hussain.

FSA agrees and responded at sunset






At last both parties agree on same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Alliance captured Talaylat in southern Aleppo province.

Alliance captured Aziziah and Tall Mamu in southern Aleppo province.
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/aziziah?source=feed_text&story_id=933997056636077

Ghmam in Latakia which Alliance recently captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Shia militants prefer to die at sunset believing they 'd have dinner with Hussain.



The thread quality is already low, don't take it to kindergarten level. That was a true story about an ISIS terrorist captured in Iraq who actually believed in that, Shias don't believe in that crap, but likes of ISIS terrorists and their ideological counterparts, Nusra terrorists and Co. do.


United said:


> FSA agrees and responded at sunset


That's not FSA, but Al-Nusra terrorist group, the official branch of Al-Qaeda in Syria, the most powerful group that exactly represents 'revolutionaries', their values and their ideologies and it's a good thing. FSA is just a huge bubble that has fooled too many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Apparenty Assadists are trying to create another "gut" to Fuah. Another TOW valley with fried 
Hezies.


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Alliance Smerch artillery. 300 mm caliber. 90 km range. Hundreds of meters lethal radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance MiG-21 and MiG-23 multi role fighters bomb mujahids in northern Hama province from Hama air base.



just imagine Syrians are still use MiG-21 and MiG-23 so lethally
the mig21 they even made home made bombs 
Syrian need to update there air assets quickly



Rukarl said:


> Next one.
> 
> A Sunni Arab terrorist weeps like a woman after getting f.ked by SAA shell (@500's rats getting owned badly)



toasted and bbq hehehehe now he can have his 72 virging in hell lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

bdslph said:


> just imagine Syrians are still use MiG-21 and MiG-23 so lethally
> the mig21 they even made home made bombs
> Syrian need to update there air assets quickly




Mujahids have no air defense. WW2 era prop powered heavy bombers like B-17 would be devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

kalu_miah said:


> If you don't mind my asking, are you a Bangladeshi Hindu? I am quite puzzled by why you support this butcher Assad and cheer lead Russians killing Muslims, that is why I ask.



pissed as your terrorist are losing  why do i have to be hindu to support them 
anyway i know the Hindu sadly in Bangladesh gets discriminated 
when did terrorist become Muslim , and i never denied Russia killed a lot Muslims even Muslims nation killing Muslims 

Russia butcher Muslim ok then USA also did directly or in directly in Iraq Libya Palestine Syria and other non muslim countries 

Assad killed a lot then the Terrorist / opposition also did 
i am not even denying that Assad dad killed civilians 

dont think you support western they are angels no one is it is also politics and global power and money and oil 
it is like a chess games 

i support assad but not much i support the Syrian armed forces and the people and those who are there to kick the terrorist out 

at least SAA other and Russia will not go and today i will behead this and that and destroy the historical places 

i support them at least i know who serious abt the work in Syria 

election democracy will prevails through talks and peace not by blood or war

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oproh

ISIS and moderate beheaders are dying left and right, this is too easy for Russia, Iran, Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Dr.Thrax said:


> Children sitting on Russian missile in Hama (Smerch booster I think):



Smerch is not the biggest calibre being used in Syria.
Here is engine part from Tochka-U ballistic missile somewhere in Syria. The engine part being separated from warhead in the air.
OTR-21 Tochka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Since all of Tochka-U here being replaced by Iskander-M, i guess a lot of missiles will be utilized in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Yesterday KHAPUASS air raid destroyed one of the largest textile yarn plants in the Middle East.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Yesterday KHAPUASS air raid destroyed one of the largest textile yarn plants in the Middle East.




Where was the plant located?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

bdslph said:


> at least SAA other and Russia will not go and today i will behead this and that and destroy the historical places


Assad both behead and destroy historic places (Aleppo grand mosque, Khalid bin Walid Mosque, which are much more important than some useless ruins).



ultron said:


> Where was the plant located?


Aleppo. In addition KHAPUASS bombed markets in Douma and Maarat an-Nouman.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Aleppo. In addition KHAPUASS bombed markets in Douma and Maarat an-Nouman.




Alliance should do that with 4 engine bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian Democratic Forces trained and armed by America and Jordan arrived to kill mujahids. Syria forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> an Alliance APC got hit in the arse by an ATGM but apparently without much damage and should be repairable


Without much damage? All the occupants in the troop compartment are fried or at the very least have third degree burns, and the whole left side is probably fucked as well. Crew died most likely too due to overpressure. The BMP kept going due to momentum.



farag said:


> As if ISIS had an airforce to do it. ISIS would nuke his enemies, if he could.
> SAA support is evident by having sunni cities. You can't control a sunni city like Damascus without having the people.
> 
> Ps. Lol at your turcomongol pride avatar. Racist !
> I am still struggling to find a turkomongol scientist in the history.


Yes you can. It is very easy to control people with Iron fist rule. Why do you think that after so long Darayya, Jobar, Eastern Ghouta haven't fallen despite all the terror that rains down on them daily? They resist the regime after all the regime has done. The people in Damascus know what the regime will do to them if they rise up without organization. That's why the Damascus Volcano operation in 2012 failed.


----------



## ultron

I propose a new flag of Syria after the dust settles. We can combined the Baath flag and the FSA flag into one, like how Henry VIII combined the Lancaster rose and the York rose into the Tudor rose after the war of the roses.

Wars of the Roses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What we can do. We can have the green white black stripes and the two green stars as the new Syria flag after the war. 

File:Flag of Syria 2011, observed.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

File:Flag of Syria.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Syrian Democratic Forces trained and armed by America and Jordan arrived to kill mujahids. Syria forever!


They would still identify as anti-Assad btw, they're just focused on daesh for now. Notice the actual Syrian flag in their logo instead of the Ba'ath party flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> They would still identify as anti-Assad btw, they're just focused on daesh for now. Notice the actual Syrian flag in their logo instead of the Ba'ath party flag.




They are not religious and they will either form a united government together with Baath or run in election against Assad. If the Syrian people want Assad as president, then so be it. They will not fight Assad because they will attend Vienna along with Baath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

@ultron @500 Where do you guys get maps that explain the battle on day to day basis?


----------



## ultron

Husnainshah said:


> @ultron @500 Where do you guys get maps that explain the battle on day to day basis?




The secular good guys are winning. Mujahids are losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> They are not religious and they will either form a united government together with Baath or run in election against Assad. If the Syrian people want Assad as president, then so be it. They will not fight Assad because they will attend Vienna along with Baath.


We'll see what happens with Vienna, but any elections have to be monitored by neutral outside parties in order to actually count.


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> We'll see what happens with Vienna, but any elections have to be monitored by neutral outside parties in order to actually count.




Any election will be monitored by the EU, the US, Russia. The results will be fair and legit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


> Syrian Democratic Forces trained and armed by America and Jordan arrived to kill mujahids. Syria forever!


piss off, hope they're gassed to death or blown up by barrel bombas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Husnainshah said:


> @ultron @500 Where do you guys get maps that explain the battle on day to day basis?


This shows change in N Hama between 7 Oct and today, Assads lost ground:






This shows max advance of Assadists:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> This shows change in N Hama between 7 Oct and today, Assads lost ground:
> View attachment 270433
> 
> 
> This shows max advance of Assadists:
> View attachment 270434




No biggie. Mujahids are far from Hama city. Hama city is untouched by a single bullet. A new university is being built there to turn people more secular.

University of Hama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## 500

This shows Iraqi/Hezbollah gains in South Aleppo:





Since 2nd november they also captured Shughaydilah, Aziziah, Tal Mamu



ultron said:


> The secular good guys are winning. Mujahids are losing.


Its the opposite. "Secular" Assadists were beaten hard in North Hama by Sunni extremists. On the other hand Shia extremists in S. Aleppo gained gruond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> On the other hand Shia extremists in S. Aleppo gained gruond.




Shia are not extremists. Shia are revolutionaries who killed the Ummayads. Shia fight oppression and corruption. Shia don't force convert people like mujahids do. Shia get along well with Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Husnainshah

ultron said:


> The secular good guys are winning. Mujahids are losing.



How are Mujahids losing if @500 's map is something to go by. And what about all the air strikes by Putin?


----------



## ultron

Husnainshah said:


> How are Mujahids losing if @500 's map is something to go by. And what about all the air strikes by Putin?




Mujahids net loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

ultron said:


> Shia are not extremists. Shia are revolutionaries who killed the Ummayads. Shia fight oppression and corruption. Shia don't force convert people like mujahids do. Shia get along well with Christians.


we are not superior at all to sunnis. we are same muslims. 
in our side and their side, we have extremists. you can see with retard people like Muqtada al-Sadr. they are as dangerous for the region as AQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Iranian and Iraqi Shia take on mujahids in southern Aleppo province near Hadher. Warning, body towards the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Alliance takes on mujahids in southern Aleppo province







Alliance Su-24 bomber bombed Kafr Zita

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> we are not superior at all to sunnis. we are same muslims.
> in our side and their side, we have extremists. you can see with retard people like Muqtada al-Sadr. they are as dangerous for the region as AQ.



With the difference that , Shia extremism is limited in self harm in Muharram , beating prisoners , rarely disrespecting enemy corpse while Sunni extremism ends up in beheading like a piece of cake , burning prisoners alive , sinking them in a cage , biting their heart , squishing them by tanks and above all using suicide attacks no matter if it ends up in a market or a mosque .

*Both of them are doing inhuman and un Islamic things but they're not comparable at all .*

By the way , do not stick what Assad and his secular / Baath forces do to Shiism or Shias because they are not religious at all and see any sort of religion as danger for their government .

I remember that , when Hezbollah liberated Yabroud in Qalamoun and published the videos which had a little religious background regarding the Shia chants , Syrian government stopped publishing any further video like that as it was against their policy and rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Husnainshah

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-cards="hidden" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Pentagon Chief: More US Troops Possible In Syria: WASHINGTON — More US troops could &quot;absolutely&quot; be deployed t... <a href="Syria Headline Chat">https://t.co/pKMG8WBU6O</a></p>&mdash; VOFN Syria (@vofnsyria) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663490374552317952">November 8, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

The SiLent crY said:


> With the difference that , Shia extremism is limited in self harm in Muharram , beating prisoners , rarely disrespecting enemy corpse while Sunni extremism ends up in beheading like a piece of cake , burning prisoners alive , sinking them in a cage , biting their heart , squishing them by tanks and above all using suicide attacks no matter if it ends up in a market or a mosque .
> 
> *Both of them are doing inhuman and un Islamic things but they're not comparable at all .*
> 
> By the way , do not stick what Assad and his secular / Baath forces do to Shiism or Shias because they are not religious at all and see any sort of religion as danger for their government .
> 
> I remember that , when Hezbollah liberated Yabroud in Qalamoun and published the videos which had a little religious background regarding the Shia chants , Syrian government stopped publishing any further video like that as it was against their policy and rules .


Assadists suck in fighting big time all the work for assadists is done by Hezbollah and Shiites from all over the world and to the extent by Russia through airstrikes even then assadists bastards are loosing ground assadists fighting like girls it's high time assadists are changed with proper Shiite government in syria or all the fighting and hardwork done by Shiites and Hezbollah and by Russia will all end up in vain . . . .


----------



## ultron

Russian proxies got more hand me down T-72 tanks








Russian proxies captured Tal Mamo hill and the two villages of Birawi and Azizit Samaan in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

ultron said:


> Mujahids have no air defense. WW2 era prop powered heavy bombers like B-17 would be devastating.



*Syrian Militia Capable of Hitting Low Flying Aircraft*



*Syrian militants have man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) capable of hitting air targets at an attitude of up to 4.5 kilometers (2.9 miles), according to a Hama airbase representative.*

HAMA (Syria) (Sputnik) — Syrian militants, fighting against Damascus, possess man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS), which can hit air targets at an altitude of up to 4.5 kilometers (2.9 miles), a Syrian government Hama airbase representative said on Sunday.

"We know that the militants have [FIM-92] Stinger systems, and several others, including Chinese-made, which they have seized from our military. We must admit that due to their attacks, we have lost many aircraft," the representative told reporters.


Read more: Syrian Militia Capable of Hitting Low Flying Aircraft

____________________________

i do not underestimate the militants

*some good news *

*Syrian Troops Kill Almost 60 Islamists in Failed ISIL Attack on Airbase*
*The Syrian armed forces have repelled an attack of ISIL militants on an airbase killing 58 jihadists.*

Read more: Syrian Troops Kill Almost 60 Islamists in Failed ISIL Attack on Airbase

*Syrian Army Gains Ground, Eliminates 100s of Terrorist Targets, Warlords*
*Syrian army units and pro-government militia are gaining ground in multiple provinces, killing dozens of terrorists, their commanders and destroying vehicles and materiel, SANA news agency reports on Sunday.*

Read more: Syrian Army Gains Ground, Eliminates 100s of Terrorist Targets, Warlords

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*ASSAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russian proxies in Hadher in southern Aleppo province






















Russian airlifters transport Russian Iraqi Shia proxies to Syria

















Russian Iraqi Shia proxies dragged the body of a mujahid behind a vehicle. Warning. Graphic. Not for the faint of heart.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663612067727941632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Frontline report: Inside mountain warfare in Syria - YouTube
*Frontline report: Inside mountain warfare in Syria *

the terrorist are screwed the Syrian AA and there Christian partner kicked out ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

BOOM BOOM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Barmaley said:


> BOOM BOOM




Why not use Tu bombers to carpet bomb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

ultron said:


> Why not use Tu bombers to carpet bomb?



Because the front-line close to civilian houses and only pinpoint strikes can avoid correlate damage, but i think FOAB will be much more effective then cluster bombs. But again, it is too powerful that there is no targets for this bomb in Syria. 

Father of All Bombs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia and Iran captured Sheikh Ahmad in northern Aleppo province and now 2 km from Kuweiris air base.

Russia and Iran captured Jinaan in southeast Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SAA has captured Sheikh Ahmad town near Kweires airbase, the most important obstacle in breaking the siege of the airport. We can 'unofficially' consider the siege of Kweires to be lifted, but there are still a few remnants of ISIS resisting in the area. Only 2 kilometers away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ultron said:


>


Retarded Assadist loads Russian Konkurs/Fagot into Iranian TOW launcher. No wonder that rag tag militias beat them in open desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

bdslph said:


> pissed as your terrorist are losing  why do i have to be hindu to support them
> anyway i know the Hindu sadly in Bangladesh gets discriminated
> when did terrorist become Muslim , and i never denied Russia killed a lot Muslims even Muslims nation killing Muslims
> 
> Russia butcher Muslim ok then USA also did directly or in directly in Iraq Libya Palestine Syria and other non muslim countries
> 
> Assad killed a lot then the Terrorist / opposition also did
> i am not even denying that Assad dad killed civilians
> 
> dont think you support western they are angels no one is it is also politics and global power and money and oil
> it is like a chess games
> 
> i support assad but not much i support the Syrian armed forces and the people and those who are there to kick the terrorist out
> 
> at least SAA other and Russia will not go and today i will behead this and that and destroy the historical places
> 
> i support them at least i know who serious abt the work in Syria
> 
> election democracy will prevails through talks and peace not by blood or war



First of all, learn how to write in English properly, it reflects poorly on your education and background. I can barely understand what you are trying to say. May be you can take some English courses to improve your writing skills. Second, its ok who you support or not, I was just curious why you have such strange opinions, being a Bangladeshi. And third, you did not answer my question, in fact you avoided it, so I think the forum members here already got their answer.

I am not interested in a conversation with someone like you. I just wanted to point out to people here, that your view does not match with the majority of Bangladeshis as far as I know, in fact it is the exact opposite of what you express. Your view is from a small minority in Bangladesh. Thank you for your time and please feel free to carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Iranian Shahed 129 drones hunt mujahids in southern Aleppo province. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.









500 said:


> Retarded Assadist loads Russian Konkurs/Fagot into Iranian TOW launcher. No wonder that rag tag militias beat them in open desert.




This is TOW. 152 mm caliber. Is correct.

Toophan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Retarded Assadist loads Russian Konkurs/Fagot into Iranian TOW launcher. No wonder that rag tag militias beat them in open desert.



Where is Konkurs in that pic? How can you say it's a Konkurs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Where is Konkurs in that pic? How can you say it's a Konkurs?









Meanwhile Assadists expended newly supplied BMP-2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Retarded Assadist loads Russian Konkurs/Fagot into Iranian TOW launcher. No wonder that rag tag militias beat them in open desert.


That should make you happy....not mad, unless they are the one that just left Israeli hospitals...after a concussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya is hit again.







feminist Syrian women kill mujahids who oppress women because of religion







Russia Iran proxy Gazelle helicopters. Not a lot of fire power but fun to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> View attachment 270703




Are you saying they brought the launchers but not the missiles? I don't think 120 or 130 mm fits in a 152 mm tube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Are you saying they brought the launchers but not the missiles? I don't think 120 or 130 mm fits in a 152 mm tube.


Are you stupid?
152mm TOW tubes need to fit 152mm missiles.
135mm < 152mm.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you stupid?
> 152mm TOW tubes need to fit 152mm missiles.
> 135mm < 152mm.




Apparently, @500 thinks Russia and Iran proxies are putting Konkurs / Fagots in TOW tubes.







Russia hit 448 mujahid infrastructure targets over the past 3 days

Russia says pounds hundreds more 'terrorist targets' in Syria - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Apparently, @500 thinks Russia and Iran proxies are putting Konkurs / Fagots in TOW tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hit 448 mujahid infrastructure targets over the past 3 days
> 
> Russia says pounds hundreds more 'terrorist targets' in Syria - Yahoo News


Yes, if you haven't noticed, that is a Konkurs tube within a TOW launcher.

Here's a TOW tube within a TOW launcher:


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, if you haven't noticed, that is a Konkurs tube within a TOW launcher.
> 
> Here's a TOW tube within a TOW launcher:




Does a TOW tube even fire a Konkurs? I'm guessing it was a training session.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

kalu_miah

really that how you will play my English is bad  thanks anyways
i am not highly educated like you  we Bangladeshi cannot speak good English like you 
i am Muslim , i am Sunni (was not avoiding, i wrote it in the past )

my views are not strange and also i support Hezbollah Iran Hamas Syria that every one knows yes i dont like Israel Zionism and the American policy government military but the real Jew are nice and American People nice even same as goes to in Europe

i dont want Syria to end up like Libya or Afghanistan 

*Meet the Rest of the Gang: The Other Jihadist Groups Fighting in Syria*

Read more: Meet the Rest of the Gang: The Other Jihadist Groups Fighting in Syria

*Earlier this month, a video appeared showing the 'Army of Islam' rebel group using civilians as human shields, parading them around in cages in a suburb of Damascus in order to deter airstrikes; commenting the war crime, a French intelligence expert offers new details on some of the lesser-known radical Islamist groups operating in Syria.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Rebels already captured a newly supplied T-72 from the regime - it's reactive armor is intact






*Urban Assadestruction *





*Huge ammo captured from Iraqi shia Terrorists *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

So many victories by Russia, Iran , Syria and Iraq in all fronts good job, send the terrorists to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Android war- Calling in airstrikes with screen grabs, tablets and Viber *


Syrian 'Democratic' Forces






Quentin Sommerville *✔* @sommervillebbc 
This war Android-powered. Calling in airstrikes with screen grabs, tablets and Viber.

 10:30 PM - 9 Nov 2015

 101 101 Retweets 
 58

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia and Iran captured Makahlah in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rebels take Tall Sakhr and About checkpoints in Hama, pretty amazing how guys with rusty AK hold territory and even advance in open plain vs. armed to teeth army supported by 2 air forces. Never seen anything like his in history of warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barmaley

near Homs





near Palmira

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

United said:


> Rebels already captured a newly supplied T-72 from the regime - it's reactive armor is intact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Urban Assadestruction *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huge ammo captured from Iraqi shia Terrorists *


Fcuk indian we are not united and never will be : : : :


----------



## United

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> Fcuk indian we are not united and never will be : : : :



Ladies and Gentelmen we have MEAGAN FOXS with us...........so Transformers are joining ur "alliance"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Rebels take Tall Sakhr and About checkpoints in Hama, pretty amazing how guys with rusty AK hold territory and even advance in open plain vs. armed to teeth army supported by 2 air forces. Never seen anything like his in history of warfare.




Pyrrhic victory. They are too far from Hama city. If there were no Russian air force, they would have been able to take Hama city by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Finally, siege of Kweires air base has been lifted after more than 2 years. Kudos to those heroes who stayed there and made Kweires the largest graveyard of ISIS terrorists, perhaps only after Deir al-Zoor airport.






Suheil Hassan, commander of Tiger forces






@haman10 @Daneshmand @forcetrip @JEskandari @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Finally, siege of Kweires air base has been broken after more than 2 years. Kudos to those heroes who stayed there and made Kweires the largest graveyard of ISIS terrorists, perhaps only after Deir al-Zoor airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suheil Hassan, commander of Tiger forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @forcetrip @JEskandari @rahi2357




The Tiger forces are indeed formidable. Next stop for the Tiger forces is northern Hama province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Hats off to suheil hassan . this dude is truly a lion . he gets what he wants .

Syrian version of Mohammad hejazi .

If Syria had 10 people like him , the situation would have been very different on the ground .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Suheil Hassan for president! He's 1000 times the man of Bashar Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

So what are the strategic consequences now that the siege is lifted?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Suheil Hassan, commander of Tiger forces


Syrian airfields are made of hay instead of concrete? 

I wonder whats that Assadist obsession to create "guts". They just lost two guts (to Fua throgh Idlib and to Wadi Deif through Hish), but desperately create new guts. Whos genius strategy is that? Mullah, Russian or Alawi?



F117 said:


> So what are the strategic consequences now that the siege is lifted?


Thousands of Hezbis will sit in another useless gut.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Syrian airfields are made of hay instead of concrete?



And where exactly did I say the pic is Kweires? It's Shekh Ahmad town which was captured yesterday. I wanted to show Suhail Hassan. Another fail for you, as expected. 

Shady Hulwe reported live from airbase moments ago:












500 said:


> I wonder whats that Assadist obsession to create "guts". They just lost two guts (to Fua throgh Idlib and to Wadi Deif through Hish), but desperately create new guts. Whos genius strategy is that? Mullah, Russian or Alawi?



Again, your hysteric reactions in this topic since 1 month ago has had only on fruit: You are not taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And where exactly did I say the pic is Kweires? It's Shekh Ahmad town which was captured yesterday. I wanted to show Suhail Hassan. Another fail for you, as expected.


Fail? Did I doubt that they will create that useless gut? - No on contrary I clearly said they will.



> Again, your hysteric reactions in this topic since 1 month ago has had only on fruit: You are not taken seriously.


Instead answering my arguments u are making silly personal attacks, so who is hysteric here? So far I was right in everything.  Assadist repeat mistakes they made through the war and are happy about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

This is only the start. The situation in and around Aleppo is going to drastically change in favor of the Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Instead answering my arguments u are making silly personal attacks. So far I was right in everything.  Assadist repeat mistakes they made through the war and are happy about it.



There is nothing personal when you show hysteric reactions in a thread that all can see and post in. Yes you are always right, and I am always wrong, about everything, hope you are satisfied.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

SAA continue expanding near Kweires airbase. The village Rasm `Abbud has been liberated

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> This is only the start. The situation in and around Aleppo is going to drastically change in favor of the Syrian government.


Aleppo is nearly 5 million province with 98% Sunni population. Foreign Shiite and Alawite invaders have no chance there in long term.



Serpentine said:


> There is nothing personal when you show hysteric reactions in a thread that all can see and post in. Yes you are always right, and I am always wrong, about everything, hope you are satisfied.


In 4 years u could not find a single instance when I was wrong and started accusing me of being "hysteric". Alas such desperate personal attacks indicate that *you* are the one who is hysteric.


----------



## ultron

As Churchill once said, Up to Alamein we survived. After Alamein we conquered. This is another one of those moments.



500 said:


> Aleppo is nearly 5 million province with 98% Sunni population.




You also notice Aleppo never had an uprising against Assad. You also notice the populated areas of Aleppo in the north and west are under government control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Aleppo is nearly 5 million province with 98% Sunni population. Foreign Shiite and Alawite invaders have no chance there in long term.



The mistake many people like you make is to think of the Sunni community as a homogenous entity. It's quite known that Assad enjoyed the support of the Sunni merchant and middle class in Aleppo before the war and still continues to have support from the Sunni community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Sun Tzu says, know yourself, and know your enemy, and you will never lose a battle. @500 clearly has not followed Sun Tzu's teaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> The mistake many people like you make is to think of the Sunni community as a homogenous entity. It's quite known that Assad enjoyed the support of the Sunni merchant and middle class in Aleppo before the war and still continues to have support from the Sunni community.


There is no any support for Assad. There are just some who are not ready to pay price for his removal which is understandable.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

bdslph said:


> really that how you will play my English is bad  thanks anyways
> i am not highly educated like you  we Bangladeshi cannot speak good English like you
> i am Muslim , i am Sunni (was not avoiding, i wrote it in the past )


You reminded me of the joke "Hi (sorry for bad English)"


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> There is no any support for Assad. There are just some who are not ready to pay price for his removal which is understandable.




Support for Assad is irrelevant. Assad is irrelevant. Assad is a puppet of the Indo Europeans, the Russians and the Iranians. Syria is nothing but a proxy of Russia and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Kuwairis siege lifted with help of Russian airpower.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Kuwairis siege lifted with help of Russian airpower.


Thanks to Iranian/Iraqi/Hezbie cannon fodder.

At least 50 confirmed dead Iranians since the beginning of the offensive on 7 Oct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Thanks to Iranian/Iraqi/Hezbie cannon fodder.
> 
> At least 50 confirmed dead Iranians since the beginning of the offensive on 7 Oct.



Those backward shia militias couldnt do any crap for the last 4 years. Russian airpower is having effect but on a slow scale.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Those backward shia militias couldnt do any crap for the last 4 years. Russian airpower is having effect but on a slow scale.


They made many achievements since 2013, way bigger than creating a 5 km pass to some shitty base. Plus never before Iranians died at such rate.


----------



## kalu_miah

bdslph said:


> kalu_miah
> 
> really that how you will play my English is bad  thanks anyways
> i am not highly educated like you  we Bangladeshi cannot speak good English like you
> i am Muslim , i am Sunni (was not avoiding, i wrote it in the past )
> 
> my views are not strange and also i support Hezbollah Iran Hamas Syria that every one knows yes i dont like Israel Zionism and the American policy government military but the real Jew are nice and American People nice even same as goes to in Europe
> 
> i dont want Syria to end up like Libya or Afghanistan
> 
> *Meet the Rest of the Gang: The Other Jihadist Groups Fighting in Syria*
> 
> Read more: Meet the Rest of the Gang: The Other Jihadist Groups Fighting in Syria
> 
> *Earlier this month, a video appeared showing the 'Army of Islam' rebel group using civilians as human shields, parading them around in cages in a suburb of Damascus in order to deter airstrikes; commenting the war crime, a French intelligence expert offers new details on some of the lesser-known radical Islamist groups operating in Syria.*



Anyone can claim to be anyone online, but only thing people can see are what you say and get an idea of your thought process, and it does not match majority Muslims in Bangladesh who happen to be Sunni. Very few Muslims in Bangladesh support extremism and almost no Muslim support butcher Assad and his backer Iran and Russia, killing and displacing Sunni Muslims in Syria, so they can create a Shia majority area from Iran's border to the Mediterranean coast in Latakia. So either you are a clueless mentally deranged person or you are lying about who you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> They made many achievements since 2013, way bigger than creating a 5 km pass to some shitty base. Plus never before Iranians died at such rate.


Well, they are Iranian shias killing Arab sunnis, whats the deal ? Are you Arab ?


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Well, they are Iranian shias killing Arab sunnis, whats the deal ? Are you Arab ?


U are the one who gets excited about it. I merely state the facts.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> U are the one who gets excited about it. I merely state the facts.


Ofcourse i am excited about moozlims killing each other. What part you don't understand ?


----------



## ultron

Indo Europeans captured Maryudah in southern Aleppo province.


Indo Europeans take on mujahids near Palmyra







Indo Europeans bomb mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

ultron said:


> Indo Europeans captured Maryudah in southern Aleppo province.
> 
> 
> Indo Europeans take on mujahids near Palmyra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo Europeans bomb mujahids



No offense, but whats with your obsession about "Indo Europeans"?


----------



## ultron

ResurgentIran said:


> No offense, but whats with your obsession about "Indo Europeans"?




Indo Europeans is one of the major ethno cultural groups of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

ultron said:


> Indo Europeans is one of the major ethno cultural groups of humanity.



Who cares we all come from africa ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

bobo6661 said:


> Who cares we all come from africa ...


May be youre father quraishi came from africa he looks african though barelvi biatch . . . .


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> As Churchill once said, Up to Alamein we survived. After Alamein we conquered. This is another one of those moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also notice Aleppo never had an uprising against Assad. You also notice the populated areas of Aleppo in the north and west are under government control.


Never had an uprising against Assad?













These are only the first three results of "مظاهرة في حلب"
I would tag Arabs like @Serpentine tags Iranians for upvotes but I won't do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never had an uprising against Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are only the first three results of "مظاهرة في حلب"
> I would tag Arabs like @Serpentine tags Iranians for upvotes but I won't do that.




Not before 2012. If Aleppo is indeed anti Assad it would have been like Daraa and Homs and uprose before 2012. The ones in the videos are not from Aleppo but rather from elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

#Syria #Hama Pro rebel activist from Idlib - Militants lost everything they captures south of #Kafr_Nabudah to #SAA

and the bad news just keeps coming in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Reports of Indo Europeans recaptured Al Mughayr, Tell al-Sakhr and the grain silos in northern Hama province from Afro Asiatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Not before 2012. If Aleppo is indeed anti Assad it would have been like Daraa and Homs and uprose before 2012. The ones in the videos are not from Aleppo but rather from elsewhere.


Wow you're an idiot.
Aleppo was late to rise up, but that doesn't mean they weren't anti-Assad.
Aleppines are majority Sunni. They will not bend over backward like sharmoutas for a dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Indo European artillery pummeling Afro Asiatic lines outside of Khan Shaykhun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> #Syria #Hama Pro rebel activist from Idlib - Militants lost everything they captures south of #Kafr_Nabudah to #SAA
> 
> and the bad news just keeps coming in


They captured checkpoints took weapons and left. I have to remind u that Assad lost 2 towns since KHAPUASS offensive started and gained none.


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> They captured checkpoints took weapons and left. I have to remind u that Assad lost 2 towns since KHAPUASS offensive started and *gained none.*




and I have to remind you the almost 300 sq km of territory that the opposition lost to Assad in Aleppo since the offensive began?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Indo Europeans use Smerch murderous 300 mm self propelled artillery against mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

kalu_miah

thanks kalu kalu miah and there is no need to lie  i am muslim and i am sunni
i am bangladeshi srilanka living in Philippines 
anyone can claim anything now you say that anyways ,ohhh thanks now i am clueless mentally deranged , i dont care who is christian or sunni or shia or jew in Syria
as the war went on the Syrians got displaces not Sunni only , when there is a war people get displaces, it does not matter which side are you on , it better to have Assad in power then having the ISIS , take note Iran and Russia is here to stay 

a good news Aleppo province 

Syrian Army Breaks 2-Year ISIL Siege of Airbase in Aleppo


*The Syrian Armed Forces have broken a two-year ISIL siege of the Kweiris airbase in the Aleppo province, a military source told RIA Novosti.*
"The army managed to break through to Kweiris defenders, lifting the siege which had lasted over two years," the military source said.

is this true , Turkey can talk big but they need uncle sam hahahha
*US Fighter Jets Sent to Turkey to Guard Against 'Russian Aggression'*

Read more: US Fighter Jets Sent to Turkey to Guard Against 'Russian Aggression'

*The Pentagon has stationed a new fleet of fighter jets in Turkey. While ostensibly aimed at protecting US bombers targeting the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group, top defense officials also say the jets are meant to deter "Russian aggression."*
At the request of the government of Turkey, the US Air Force F-15Cs that arrived last week will conduct combat air patrols to assist in defense of the Turkish airspace," Pentagon spokeswoman Laura Seal said in a statement.Prudent planners cover all potential contingencies," he told USA Today. "That said, conflict with Russia is not something the US or Russia wants to see occur."

*US Air Force Chief: Boots on Ground Needed to 'Occupy' Syrian Territory*

Read more: US Air Force Chief: Boots on Ground Needed to 'Occupy' Syrian Territory

*Justifying the Obama administration’s decision to place Special Forces "advisers" in Syria, the US air force secretary said "boots on the ground" was a necessary step in the war against the self-proclaimed Islamic State terrorist group.*
If we find additional groups that are willing to fight ISIL and are capable and motivated, we’ll do more," Carter told ABC News. "The president has indicated a willingness to do more, I certainly am prepared to recommend he do more, but you need to have capable local forces; that’s the key to sustainable victory.""Ultimately it [airstrikes] cannot occupy territory and very importantly it cannot govern territory," she said. "This is where we need to have boots on the ground. We do need to have ground forces in this campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

Good job Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq 
Now it's time for @500 and the saudi fanboys to cry hard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## veg

The US-NATO-Israel Sponsored Al Qaeda Insurgency in Syria: Who Was Behind The *2011* “Protest Movement”?
By Prof Michel Chossudovsky





_*
Author’s note*
Recent reports have finally acknowledged that the so-called “protest movement” in Syria was instigated by Washington.

This was known and documented from the very inception of the Syrian crisis in March 2011. 
It was not a protest movement, it was an armed insurgency integrated by US-Israeli and allied supported “jihadist” death squads? 

From Day One, the Islamist “freedom fighters” were supported, trained and equipped by NATO and Turkey’s High Command. According to Israeli intelligence sources (Debka, August14, 2011): 

*NATO headquarters in Brussels and the Turkish high command are meanwhile drawing up plans for their first military step in Syria*, which is to arm the rebels with weapons for combating the tanks and helicopters spearheading the Assad regime’s crackdown on dissent. … NATO strategists are thinking more in terms of pouring large quantities of anti-tank and anti-air rockets, mortars and heavy machine guns into the protest centers for beating back the government armored forces. (DEBKAfile, NATO to give rebels anti-tank weapons, August 14, 2011)
This initiative, which was also supported by Saudi Arabia and Qatar, involved a process of *organized recruitment* of thousands of jihadist “freedom fighters”, reminiscent of the enlistment of Mujahideen to wage the CIA’s jihad (holy war) in the heyday of the Soviet-Afghan war: 
Also discussed in Brussels and Ankara, our sources report, is *a campaign to enlist thousands of Muslim volunteers in Middle East countries and the Muslim world to fight alongside the Syrian rebels.* The Turkish army would house these volunteers, train them and secure their passage into Syria. (Ibid, emphasis added)
These mercenaries were subsequently integrated into US and allied sponsored terrorist organizations including Al Nusrah and ISIS. 

The following article first published in May 2011 examines the inception of the jihadist terrorist insurgency.

It recounts the events of March 17-18, 2011 in Daraa, a small border town with Jordan.
The Daraa “protest movement” on March 17-18 had all the appearances of a staged event involving covert support to Islamic terrorists by Mossad and/or Western intelligence.
Government sources pointed to the role of radical Salafist groups (supported by Israel).
In chorus, the Western media described the events in Daraa as a protest movement against Bashar Al Assad. 

In a bitter irony, the deaths of policemen were higher than those of “demonstrators”. 
In Daraa, roof top snipers were targeting both police and demonstrators. 

Reading between the lines of Israeli and Lebanese news reports (which acknowledge the police deaths) a clearer picture of what happened in Daraa on March 17-18 had emerged. The Israel National News Report(which can not be accused of being biased in favor of Bashar al Assad) confirmed that: 
*“Seven police officers and at least four demonstrators in Syria have been killed* in continuing violent clashes that erupted in the southern town of Daraa last Thursday. … *and the Baath Party Headquarters and courthouse were torched, in renewed violence on Sunday. *(Gavriel Queenann, Syria: Seven Police Killed, Buildings Torched in Protests, Israel National News, Arutz Sheva, March 21, 2011, emphasis added)
The Lebanese news report also acknowledged the killings of seven policemen in Daraa.
[They were killed] “during clashes between the security forces and protesters… *They got killed trying to drive away protesters during demonstration in Dara’a”*
The Lebanese Ya Libnan report quoting Al Jazeera also acknowledged that protesters had *“burned the headquarters of the Baath Party and the court house in Dara’a”* (emphasis added)

These news reports of the events in Daraa confirmed that from the very outset this was *not a “peaceful protest” as claimed by the Western media.*
*
Moreover, from an assessment of the initial casualty figures (Israel News), there were more policemen than “demonstrators” who were killed.

This is significant because it suggests that the police force may have initially been outnumbered by a well organized armed gang of professional killers.

What was clear from these initial reports is that many of the demonstrators were not demonstrators but terrorists involved in premeditated acts of killing and arson.
The title of the Israeli news report summarized what happened: Syria: Seven Police Killed, Buildings Torched in Protest

The US-NATO-Israel agenda consisted in supporting an Al Qaeda affiliated insurgency integrated by death squads and professional snipers. President Bashar al Assad was then to be blamed for killing his own people.
Does it Sound familiar? 

The same “false flag” strategy of killing innocent civilians was used during the Ukraine Maidan protest movement.On February 20th, 2014, professional snipers were shooting at both demonstrators and policemen with a view to accusing president Viktor Yanukovych of “mass murder.”

It was subsequently revealed that these snipers were controlled by the opponents of president Yanukovych, who are now part of the coalition government. 

The “humanitarian mandate” of the US and its allies is sustained by diabolical “false flag” attacks which consist in killing civilians with a view to breaking the legitimacy of governments which refuse to abide by the diktats of Washington and its allies.

Michel Chossudovsky, November 10, 2015







Tens of thousands of Syrians gather for a pro-government rally at the centralbank square in Damascus March 29, 2011. (Reuters Photo)





Syrians display a giant national flag with a picture of Syria’s President Bashar al-Assad during apro-government rally at the central bank square in Damascus March 29, 2011. (Reuters Photo)
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*''Allies moving toward ISIS-free zone, President Erdoğan says*







President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan on Tuesday said that the allies are moving toward the idea of forming a 'ISIS-free zone' in northern Syria as he said there were positive developments in this regard.

Responding to questions asked by reporters in Antalya, president Erdoğan said that efforts in train-and-equip continues, while adding that the allies are starting to agree on a 'terror-free zone' in northern Syria.

Erdoğan revealed he had a 45-minute phone call with U.S. President Barrack Obama on Monday to discuss the civil war in Syria.

The Turkish president underscored the country's sensitivity with regards to the PKK's Syrian offshoot, the Democratic Union Party's (PYD) attempt to cross the Euphrates River to reach Jarablus and reiterated once again that Turkey will take the necessary measures to secure its borders.

"Turkey will not let anybody cross the west of Eupharates from Syria" he said.

"There are steps that Turkey has taken and will take against all terrorist organizations especially ISIS, which poses a threat to Turkey" Erdoğan added
.
He also criticized Russia for conducting airstrikes against non-ISIS targets. "The attitude of the coalition forces is really important," he said. and added that "To strike civilians or the Turkmens in Syria in the guise of striking ISIS is not tolerable."

In October, the Turkish military retaliated against PYD's attempt to cross the Euphrates to reach Jarablus and Turkish officials have said that Turkey does not need anybody's permission to protect its borders.'' *Daily Sabah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

oproh said:


> Good job Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq
> Now it's time for @500 and the saudi fanboys to cry hard


I wish KHAPUASS good luck in creating another gut to Fua. Good luck guys


----------



## United

*BGM-71 TOW Pays its tributes *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Families broken, Refugees created by a monster called Assad the pig*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Incompetency of another middle eastern army is at full display here. At least, they're making some progress with the help of Russia, Iran and Hezbollah.

I envision a peace deal in the near future where Assad leaves his office and is offered immunity.


----------



## ultron

United said:


> *Families broken, Refugees created by a monster called Assad the pig*




Assad is a no body. He is nothing but a puppet of Russia and Iran.



A.M. said:


> Incompetency of another middle eastern army is at full display here. At least, they're making some progress with the help of Russia, Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> I envision a peace deal in the near future where Assad leaves his office and is offered immunity.




Why should Assad leave office before his term is up? Still 6 years to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

ultron said:


> Blahh blahhh blahhh
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Godman

oproh said:


> Good job Russia, Syria, Iran and Iraq
> Now it's time for @500 and the saudi fanboys to cry hard



After the surrounding area is secured will Russia deploy aircrafts there?


----------



## ultron

Godman said:


> After the surrounding area is secured will Russia deploy aircrafts there?




Not likely. The Hama air base aircraft will move there and Russian aircraft can be deployed to the Hama air base which is far from the front line and very safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

After being defeated in Kweires, ISIS is launching a huge attack on Deir al-Zoor airport starting with an 8 ton VBIED (most people can't even comprehend what 8 tons of explosives look like).






I remember very well some idiots on internet (here, Twitter and other social media) saying that ISIS is not attacking SAA, but only attacking poor rebel terrorists, and they all forgot that how the same 'rebels' were ISIS bedfellows 3 years ago and after that in battles of north Syria and Raqqa and many other places, when they fought shoulder to shoulder, like the true brothers they are. Even now that they are fighting over money and land, it's all like a fighting within a family.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> After being defeated in Kweires, ISIS is launching a huge attack on Deir al-Zoor airport starting with an 8 ton VBIED (most people can't even comprehend what 8 tons of explosives look like).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember very well some idiots on internet (here, Twitter and other social media) saying that ISIS is not attacking SAA, but only attacking poor rebel terrorists, and they all forgot that how the same 'rebels' were ISIS bedfellows 3 years ago and after that in battles of north Syria and Raqqa and many other places, when they fought shoulder to shoulder, like the true brothers they are. Even now that they are fighting over money and land, it's all like a fighting within a family.


First half of 2014 ISIS was attacking only the rebels. In second half of 2014 ISIS switched to Assadists. In short time they captured Shaer, 17, 121. 93, Tabka... Basically Assadists fled like little girls seeing ISIS. But immediately CC intervened and saved Assad's butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

"Brave Russian Air Force" struck ISIS-held Abu Kamal, killed 0 ISIS and a lot of civilians. Civilians and first responders rushed to help, then Russia strikes the same area again.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664211806769029120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> First half of 2014 ISIS was attacking only the rebels. In second half of 2014 ISIS switched to Assadists. In short time they captured Shaer, 17, 121. 93, Tabka... Basically Assadists fled like little girls seeing ISIS. But immediately CC intervened and saved Assad's butt.



The amount of land ISIS captured from other terrorists is perhaps 120 times bigger than the land it captured from SAA in second half of 2014, guess who ran like a little girl.

They were close allies before 2014, it is all that matters. There isn't one single incident in which SAA and ISIS have actually cooperated with each other in any battle, unlike lies that was spread by people like you out of desperation. Only because they started fighting each other over money and land, doesn't mean they are not basically the same.

Siege of Menagh Air Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


At least five soldiers and technicals were captured by the FSA brigade "Assifat Al Shamal", including a Syrian Air Force Captain called Shadi Suleiman who worked as Jet Maintenance in the military base, but hours later the same captain was beheaded alive by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant shown on a video published on YouTube;* at this stage, the Free Syrian Army and ISIS were close allies in the entire siege of the base.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Russian bombs need some chlorine or other deadly gasses to kill all the pro jihad terrorist supporters so that even those spared by the initial shockwave and shrapnel wounds die quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The amount of land ISIS captured from other terrorists is perhaps 120 times bigger than the land it captured from SAA in second half of 2014, guess who ran like a little girl.


ISIS penetrated rebels from inside, plus simultaneously they were attacked by Assadists.



> They were close allies before 2014, it is all that matters. There isn't one single incident in which SAA and ISIS have actually cooperated with each other in any battle, unlike lies that was spread by people like you out of desperation. Only because they started fighting each other over money and land, doesn't mean they are not basically the same.
> 
> Siege of Menagh Air Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> At least five soldiers and technicals were captured by the FSA brigade "Assifat Al Shamal", including a Syrian Air Force Captain called Shadi Suleiman who worked as Jet Maintenance in the military base, but hours later the same captain was beheaded alive by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant shown on a video published on YouTube;* at this stage, the Free Syrian Army and ISIS were close allies in the entire siege of the base.*


I answered million times. In siege of Menagh were fighting Chechens from JMA. They joined ISIS in the beginning but when they started attacking rebels they split.


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> "Brave Russian Air Force" struck ISIS-held Abu Kamal, killed 0 ISIS and a lot of civilians. Civilians and first responders rushed to help, then Russia strikes the same area again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664211806769029120




Got it backwards, Rebels were using human shield tactics thinking were are like US or NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> Got it backwards, Rebels were using human shield tactics thinking were are like US or NATO


This was ISIS held land, not rebel held land.
Funny how you get angry when Israel bombs Gaza when Hamas uses 'human shields' but it's okay for Assad to bomb areas because 'human shields.'
With that logic, Moscow should be nuked since Putin is using its residents as human shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia and Iran deploy Msta-B artillery near Palmyra. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.












Russian and Iran Uragan artillery on the way to the front








Russia Iran Kuweiris air base filmed from a Russia Iran drone







feminist women kill mujahids who oppress women because of religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran bomb mujahids







Russia Iran bomb Ter Maela in Homs pocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Arab proxies firing at mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Arab proxies firing at mujahids



and a American is trying to show Great Satan as good being ...


----------



## 500

Pishgam space monkey is not alone anymore. Several IRGC mobsters were sent to low Earth orbit by TOW launcher yesterday:






"Syrian Arab Army" nuff said:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Project 4202 said:


> Got it backwards, Rebels were using human shield tactics thinking were are like US or NATO



Obviously you're not like the US or NATO, they're a 100 times better than you militarily & morally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

PYD is forcing communist PKk political ideology on locals via their educational curriculum. Kurds who have a different view point are protesting.

New PYD curricula in northern Syria reveal ideological, linguistic fault lines - Syria Direct

Some extras:

Under Kurdish Rule | Human Rights Watch

Syria: US ally’s razing of villages amounts to war crimes | Amnesty International

Syria: Arbitrary detentions and blatantly unfair trials mar PYD fight against terrorism | Amnesty International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia and Iran captured Jadidah and ‘Arbeed in northern Aleppo province.

Russia and Iran captured Musharfah Al-Murayj and Tal Al-Arba’een in southern Aleppo province.

Russia and Iran captured the Marj al-Sultan air base in Damascus province.

Russia and Iran captured Khirbet Al-Mazare', Khirbet Nazha and Khirbet Al-Mashooh in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

*Breaking:* Al-Hadher town in southern Aleppo has been liberated by SAA/Hezollah. They also captured Jabal Arbaeen today south of Kafr Abid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

* Strategic Implications of Assad’s Victory at Kweiris *


Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
OR
*Carnegie Endowment for perpetual Middle Eastern Wars and Chaos*


Strategic Implications of Assad’s Victory at Kweiris - Syria in Crisis - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace








President Bashar al-Assad’s Syrian Arab Army (SAA), backed by the Russian Air Force, has reached Kweiris Airbase east of Aleppo. The long since defunct landing strip had been under siege for nearly three years, with a small band of soldiers left to stave off a variety of rebel groups. In 2014, the surrounding countryside came under the sole control of the self-proclaimed Islamic State, which has since then repeatedly tried to blast its way into Kweiris. Today, Assad finally broke the siege, dealing a humiliating defeat to the Islamic State.

Anyone who follows Syrian politics will be aware of the controversies sparked by Russia’s September 30th military intervention in Syria. Moscow claims to be fighting the Islamic State on behalf of all moderate forces, but the Russian bombings have in fact mostly targeted other Sunni rebel groups. The operation is clearly more about strengthening Assad than about fighting jihadism.

Even so, various surveys of the available data indicate that something like one-fifth of the Russian strikes have been aimed at Islamic State targets. These have mostly come in the southern Aleppo area, where Russian-backed SAA forces are conductinga two-pronged offensive. Their jumping-off point is the military-industrial city of Sfeira, just southeast of Aleppo City. From there, one column has gone west to take al-Hader and wring the southern countryside out of rebel control, while another has moved east to break the siege on Kweiris.

Sfeira is a key link in Assad’s sole remaining supply line between Aleppo and central Syria, but this hastily improvised desert road is badly exposed on both sides and was briefly cut by jihadi fighters as recently as last week. The western wing of the offensive may therefore aim to broaden the zone protecting Assad’slogistical trail to Aleppo in preparation for future operations, or perhaps even to break south after al-Hader and create an entirely new road connection. As for the eastern part of the offensive, which just resulted in the lifting of the siege on Kweiris, it could produce several other advantages for Assad and Putin.

*THE RIGHT ENEMY*
First of all, the victory at Kweiris will provide a much-needed boost for Assad’s and Putin’s media messaging and their hopes to draw Western states into talks with the Syrian government.

Assad has long claimed that he is an indispensible ally for any state seeking to contain international terrorism. The growth of Sunni-sectarian radicalism within the Syrian opposition and the Islamic State’s near-destruction of the Iraqi state in 2014 have been of great help to him. For the first time in years, there now exists a sizeable Western political constituency advocating resumed cooperation with Assad. Not only on the hard-right and hard-left fringes of politics, these whispers are increasingly heard among security officials and diplomats too. There’s a long way to go still, but that sort of international shift represents the Assad regime’s only real chance of longtime survival, if not exactly victory.

By helping Assad score points against the Islamic State in places like Kweiris, the Russian government hasachieved a dual goal: it makes Assad’s government appear more viable and useful as an ally, and it lets Russia boast of progress against the Islamic State after weeks of having to explain its choice to bomb other groups instead.

*THE POLITICS OF DECAPITATION*
Breaking the siege on Kweiris will also help Assad internally, as he seeks to ensure the loyalty of his political base. After four years of continuous conflict,a torrent of defections, and epidemic draft dodging, the SAA suffers from a debilitating lack of manpower. He must show every potential recruit that they are not mere cannon fodder, that he cares about his troops, and that he will expend every effort to bust them out if they become trapped. Only in that way can he encourage his forces to stay put and fight rather than try to strike a deal for their survival with hostile forces.

It’s a lesson the president previously tried to impart in Jisr al-Shughur, where a small band of pro-regime fighters were holed up in the National Hospital. In early May, Assad made an unprecedented public promise to send his army to save the “these heroes who are besieged in the Jisr al-Shughur Hospital”. Later that month, the defenders of the National Hospital managed to flee and some of them eventually reaching SAA lines. Even though they sustained major casualties and actually retreated from battle with rebel fighters firing in the air out of sheer joy, this was hailed as an important victory by the government. It needed to show that the president makes good on his word and that the SAA will not abandon a trapped soldier.

When the Islamic State rampaged through eastern Syrian in mid-2014, it overran isolated government bases, including the 17th Division north of Raqqa and the Tabqa Airbase. Soon after, it released gruesome videos in which the surviving prisoners of war were murdered and mutilated in front of the camera. This seems to have caused a rare stirring of anger within Assad’s political base, where some felt let down by the army leadership and were appalled by the sight of Syrian soldiers slaughtered like cattle.

The Syrian government, itself guilty of mass-murder on a far larger scale, was not the only one to notice these effects. This September, the long-besieged Abu al-Dhuhour Airbase was captured by al-Qaeda’s Nusra Front after a two-year siege. The Saudi jihadi preacher Abdullah al-Moheisini, who is now an influential figure in rebel-ruled Idlib City, then held a videotaped speech calling on Sunni families to learn from what was about to happen and stop sending their sons to Assad’s army. The Nusra Front later released pictures of some fifty prisoners lined up on the airstrip and executed, blood drying on sun-drenched concrete.

These massacres are not simply wanton cruelty. They are designed to induce fear, limit recruitment, and sap the morale of isolated SAA garrisons. Assad’s enemies want to teach his supporters that once trapped, their only choice is to either buy their survival by surrendering territory or to die in the most nightmarish fashion. But in Kweiris, Assad undid the lesson of Abu al-Dhuhour, showing his troops that with Russia on the battlefield, they can fight and survive.

*THE ROAD TO RAQQA*
Last, and perhaps most importantly, there is a way in which the Kweiris battle matters to the larger struggle against the Islamic State—because by capturing the airbase, Assad threatens communications between the Islamic State’s so called capital in Raqqa and its largest military front in Aleppo.

The Islamic State’s administration in the eastern Aleppo area is centered in the two rural centers of al-Bab and Manbij. Although there is no longer an open border crossing at Jarabulous, on the western shore of the Euphrates, the area still serves as the Islamic State’s sole remaining point of access to Turkey, through which foreign fighters and smuggled goods arrive to the Islamic State. The region also includes Dabiq, a tiny town near the frontline that plays an outsized religious and political significance due to its role in the armageddon of Islamic eschatology. Last but not least, eastern Aleppo holds forth a promise of enormous material gain if the jihadis should manage to break through rebel defenses in the Marea-Azaz area north of Aleppo, or cut the above-mentioned supply line that runs through Sfeira down to Assad-held territory in Hama.

From eastern Syria and the Iraqi border, the east-west Highway 4 runs to Raqqa and then on toward Aleppo. Once in Raqqa, you could formerly take one of two routes to get to the frontlines around Aleppo.

The northern route feeds into the M4 Highway from Hasakah and crosses the Euphrates near Manbij, but it was cut by U.S.-backed Kurdish forces bursting out of Kobane this spring. In May, the Islamic State blew up the last remaining bridge over the Euphrates in the Jarabulous area, in an attempt to seal the frontline and use the river as natural protection from the Kurds. From that point on, the northern route is no longer an option.

The southern route, on which you continue west from Raqqa along Highway 4, was always the main connection to Aleppo. It never crosses the Euphrates and therefore cannot be cut by bridge bombings. Unfortunately for the Islamic State, the M4 then hits Kweiris Airbase. Although we must presume that this particular stretch of the road has been out of commission for a while due to the heavy fighting, this final stretch of the road has now been taken by the Syrian Arab Army.
To be clear, this does not mean that the Islamic State can no longer ferry troops between Raqqa and Aleppo. It can. Highway 4 has three northern offshoots toward Manbij and al-Bab and either one of them will do just fine to get troops into this region. But if Assad’s troops decide to press on from Kweiris, they are now within realistic striking distance of the closest one, which springs from the intersection at Deir Hafer to provide direct access to the Islamic State’s regional administrative center in al-Bab. The more pressure that is put on the road network in this area, the more it will impede and endanger Islamic State logistics.

*WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?*
Now, let’s not get ahead of ourselves. The battles in this area have flowed back and forth. According to a Syrian military source speaking to Reuters, the army is still working to secure the area. In other words, the Islamic State could still retake Kweiris or Assad might voluntarily decide to pull out once the base’s defenders have been evacuated.

But if neither of those things happen, and the Assad-Putin alliance continues to press forward east of Aleppo, it will create a very interesting situation. Politically speaking, Kweiris will then have earned Assad and Russia a small but far from insignificant victory in the struggle against the Islamic State. Militarily speaking, it might complicate the jihadis’ operations in the eastern Aleppo countryside, which could in turn help U.S.-backed anti-Assad rebels north of Aleppo, around Marea, to turn the tables on the jihadi group.

The interlinked nature of the battles against the Islamic State in the Aleppo region is not something that either Assad or the rebels will be eager to recognize, since their ultimate goal is to eradicate the other. Neither will the United States want to publicly credit Russia with any advances against the jihadis. But in the long run, should such an unspoken interdependence really develop, it could create some really interesting American-Russian and regime-rebel synergies in northern Syria.

And that is, of course, exactly what Russia is looking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> *Breaking:* Al-Hadher town in southern Aleppo has been liberated by SAA/Hezollah. They also captured Jabal Arbaeen today south of Kafr Abid.


Foreign Shia terrorists ethnically cleansed the Syrian Sunni village. Fixed for u.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran tanks in Hadher

Syrian_army_1214 - YouTube


huge pro Russia Iran rally in Tartous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Russia and Iran captured Jadidah and ‘Arbeed in northern Aleppo province.
> 
> Russia and Iran captured Musharfah Al-Murayj and Tal Al-Arba’een in southern Aleppo province.
> 
> Russia and Iran captured the Marj al-Sultan air base in Damascus province.
> 
> Russia and Iran captured Khirbet Al-Mazare', Khirbet Nazha and Khirbet Al-Mashooh in southern Aleppo province.


Russian airforce is slowly shifting the balance towards the Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Rukarl said:


> Russian airforce is slowly shifting the balance towards the Syrian government.




Not just air force, but also long range heavy artillery, satellite and drone intel, training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Blah blah blah



Yeah whatever floats your boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran T-90 tank in Latakia







Russia Iran S-400 air defense in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Love the good news, and very amused by the excuses by the terrorist-lovers.

Keep it up, soldiers. Rid Syria & Iraq of all the terrorist scums. If Turks and Saudis and Israelis love them so much, let them host them in their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IronEagle

Barrel-Bomba said:


> Russian bombs need some chlorine or other deadly gasses to kill all the pro jihad terrorist supporters so that even those spared by the initial shockwave and shrapnel wounds die quickly.


----------



## ultron

reports of Russia and Iran captured Tell al-Eis in southern Aleppo province

reports of Russia and Iran captured the thermal power plant west of Kuweiris air base

Russia and Iran captured Jabal Samaan in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hader, strategic Bedouin habitation which combined force of Iran, Hezbollah, Iraq and Russian Air force were storming for 2 weeks:





















For comparison Morek, which guys with rusty AK took in half day:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Hader, strategic Bedouin habitation which combined force of Iran, Hezbollah, Iraq and Russian Air force were storming for 2 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison Morek, which guys with rusty AK took in half day:




Morek will be recaptured in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SAA/Hezbollah also reportedly captured Al-Eis town adjacent to Hadher. There is a relatively tall hill just beside Al-Eis with same name which means SAA has now fire control over Damascus-Aleppo highway already.






--------------
2 twin suicide terrorist attacks in Beirut in a crowded street, 18 civilians have been killed.

They can't beat Hezbollah anywhere in battle field, so they start doing what they do best: Blowing up their filthy bodies among women and children, these are the animals Hezbollah is killing in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russia and Iran deploy murderous white phosphorous on mujahid towns and villages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 2 twin suice terrorist attacks in Beirut in a crowded street, 18 civilians have been killed.


Hezbollah tastes own medicine. Alas thats only the beginning of the beginning.



> They can't beat Hezbollah anywhere in battle field, so they start doing what they do best: Blowing up their filthy bodies among women and children, these are the animals Hezbollah is killing in Syria.


They gave very nice good beating to Hezbollah in Quseir and in Ghouta in november 2013, despite being totally outgunned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Hezbollah tastes own medicine. Alas thats only the beginning of the beginning.



As if I am surprised seeing you cheering on death of women and children, When a state's whole existence relies on occupation, stealing land, killing and murders, no one will expect anything from its citizens. That's Israel in a nutshell, the country of killers and thieves.


500 said:


> They gave very nice good beating to Hezbollah in Quseir and in Ghouta in november 2013, despite being totally outgunned.


Still they had their arses handed to them and were kicked out of aforementioned areas by Hezbollah.

Hezbollah was also heavily outgunned by Israeli Terrorist Forces, but it made ITF commandos cry like a 2 year old and dealt them a heavy blow. It's an irony that this is coming from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> Russia and Iran deploy murderous white phosphorous on mujahid towns and villages


And that's an achievement how. U do realize that innocent people will die, non combatants. And yet u filthy retard have no remove celebrating the actions of the murderous morons along side the mullah fan boys. 





Ina Lilla wa ina ilaihi rajioon 
A sad incident in beirut poor people paying the price for the ego genocidal maniacs and the reaction to it by the animals



Serpentine said:


> As if I am surprised seeing you cheering on death of women and children, When a state's whole existence relies on occupation, stealing land, killing and murders, no one will expect anything from its citizens. That's Israel in a nutshell, the country of killers and thieves.
> 
> Still they had their arses handed to them and were kicked out of aforementioned areas by Hezbollah.
> 
> Hezbollah was also heavily outgunned by Israeli Terrorist Forces, but it made ITF commandos cry like a 2 year old and dealt them a heavy blow. It's an irony that this is coming from you.


U are complaining about him cheering and yet u support the ones who are doing the same in iraq and syria. Hypocrite much.


----------



## Barmaley

More villages has been liberated from terrorists. The more to liberate.





Al-Hader













The Syrian people celebrating last victories of SAA. Tartous. Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> Hezbollah was also heavily outgunned by Israeli Terrorist Forces, but it made ITF commandos cry like a 2 year old and dealt them a heavy blow. It's an irony that this is coming from you.



First of all, he doesn't speak for Israelis. I don't know why he's so pro-rebel. I don't know any Israelis wanting rebels to win, so don't take his words as something Israelis support.

Secondly, we sent 1,500 Lebanese to the morgue. If you call that a victory, then may they have many more such victories.

I thought it was only Arabs that declared victory after defeats, seems your lot do too.


----------



## Serpentine

GBU-28 said:


> we sent 1,500 Lebanese to the morgue. If



Hitler also sent 6 million Jews to ovens according to the popular story, did he win the war? No he didn't.

Savagely killing civilians is not winning war, preventing your enemy from achieving objectives is winning war.
Israel wanted to destroy Hezbollah in 2006, and here we are, Hezbollah is perhaps 5 times stronger than 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> As if I am surprised seeing you cheering on death of women and children


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*alas*
Pronunciation: ə-*'*las
Function: _interjection_
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, from _a_ ah + _las_ weary, from Latin _lassus_ ― more at LASSITUDE
Date: 13th century

― used to express *unhappiness, pity, or concern *---------------------------------------------------------------------------
How its cheering?  Assad and Ayatulas promoted terror against women and children for decades. Now they started tasting own medicine.



> Still they had their arses handed to them and were kicked out of aforementioned areas by Hezbollah.


In fact they did not return to Ghouta areas were they were beaten in November 2013.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Syrian army seizes rebel-held town in Aleppo province: state TV| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran deploy murderous white phosphorous against mujahids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

This is a war crime as this is obviously a town being attacked


----------



## ultron

Mrc said:


> This is a war crime as this is obviously a town being attacked




So what? Russians and Iranians are Indo Europeans, not Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Mrc said:


> This is a war crime as this is obviously a town being attacked


What you gonna do about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

I always wonder why Russians don't like to use gatling machine guns,and they possess the best of that kind in their arsenal...
With depleted uranium are very good for practice on terrorist, especially when are in moment of withdrawing from positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Tsilihin said:


> I always wonder why Russians don't like to use gatling machine guns,and they possess the best of that kind in their arsenal...
> With depleted uranium are very good for practice on terrorist, especially when are in moment of withdrawing from positions.




Mi-24 has Gatling heavy machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Hitler also sent 6 million Jews to ovens according to the popular story, did he win the war? No he didn't.
> 
> Savagely killing civilians is not winning war, preventing your enemy from achieving objectives is winning war.
> Israel wanted to destroy Hezbollah in 2006, and here we are, Hezbollah is perhaps 5 times stronger than 2006.


Israel never stated it want to destroy Hezbollah. 2006 war was about Shabaa Farms. And they are still Israeli.

2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tsilihin

ultron said:


> Mi-24 has Gatling heavy machine gun.


They possess 7.62,23 ,30mm but ground forces don't use such machine guns on terrain.


----------



## GBU-28

*ISIS claims responsibility for the attack in Lebanon and claims two palestinians carried it out

@Serpentine *


----------



## gangsta_rap

ultron said:


> So what? Russians and Iranians are Indo Europeans, not Arabs.





Rukarl said:


> What you gonna do about it ?



Sickening mentality of asshead supporters, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

reports of Russia Iran captured Tel Badjir in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> So what? Russians and Iranians are Indo Europeans, not Arabs.



Dude dont forget your medicines....




Rukarl said:


> What you gonna do about it ?



Nothing .... just wanted to make sure every one knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

ultron said:


> Russia Iran T-90 tank in Latakia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Iran S-400 air defense in Latakia



where do you see S-400



Tsilihin said:


> I always wonder why Russians don't like to use gatling machine guns,and they possess the best of that kind in their arsenal...
> With depleted uranium are very good for practice on terrorist, especially when are in moment of withdrawing from positions.



because they don't have FLIR to conduct effective shooting at range , like you see in the videos of Apaches in Afghanistan

Russians did use GSh-23L twin barrel cannon often in Chechnya.


----------



## Hussein

@ultron 
you are walking on nerves with your attitude.
stop being happy of mass killing weapons , and stop non sense indo european stuff 
calm down pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran drone flies over a hill in southern Aleppo province







Russia Iran drone flies over Hader in southern Aleppo province







Russia Iran captured the Eis hill in southern Aleppo province


Russia Iran bombed Ter Maela in the Homs pocket again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad journalist calls for destruction a lot of villages:






Assadists aka Syrian Baath are no better than ISIS aka Iraqi Baath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Assad journalist calls for destruction a lot of villages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assadists aka Syrian Baath are no better than ISIS aka Iraqi Baath.


 every single person that supports terrorist should be burned alive


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad journalist calls for destruction a lot of villages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assadists aka Syrian Baath are no better than ISIS aka Iraqi Baath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> every single person that supports terrorist should be burned alive


Assad is biggest terrorist supporter in Syria. From PKK and Asala to Hamas and PIJ. Plus he himself is a biggest terrorist.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad journalist calls for destruction a lot of villages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assadists aka Syrian Baath are no better than ISIS aka Iraqi Baath.



Syrian 'rebels' briefed in one single Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664932736986025984
Even if you make a human like structure from pure shit, it will have more dignity than these scumbags. A vermin that can do this to a mother, regardless of nationality or faith should not be allowed to breath even one molecule of Oxygen and should be wasted asap.




500 said:


> Assad journalist calls for destruction a lot of villages:



And you said yesterday everything you say is truth, you just lied in front of everyone, he didn't call for destroying 'a lot' of villages, he called for destroying villages around Kweires airport in which ISIS is stationed to secure airport perimeter.


The lamest thing here is, Israeli Terrorist Forces (ITF) use this excuse to destroy entire blocks in Gaza or Lebanon.

Israel did this in Gaza with excuse that 'Hamas was there'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Assad is biggest terrorist supporter in Syria. From PKK and Asala to Hamas and PIJ. Plus he himself is a biggest terrorist.


so you mean isis is not a terrorist organization but a legitimate government protecting there civilians are terrorists huh interesting


----------



## GBU-28

500 said:


> Assad is biggest terrorist supporter in Syria. From PKK and Asala to Hamas and PIJ. Plus he himself is a biggest terrorist.



Have you ever considered that if ISIS/Nusra had war planes and barrel bombs, they would be doing exactly the same thing if not worse?

As an Israeli (although I'm starting to doubt that you are, at least not Jewish) you should know that body count does not equal guilt. Body count does not equal right or wrong. We in Israel get this all the time from the international community that just because more 'palestinians' are killed, that somehow this makes us guilty - which is false.

More German civilians died from British bombing, than British civilians died from German bombing - but Germany was still the aggressor and guilty party.

Just because Assad's forces have killed more, does not necessarily equate to them being the guiltiest party.

I think it's fair to say they're all murdering thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Syrian 'rebels' briefed in one single Tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664932736986025984
> Even if you make a human like structure from pure shit, it will have more dignity than these scumbags. A vermin that can do this to a mother, regardless of nationality or faith should not be allowed to breath even one molecule of Oxygen and should be wasted asap.


So u think that phone call is bigger crime than barrel bombing populated towns?Mullah supporters have indeed twisted logic.



> And you said yesterday everything you say is truth, you just lied in front of everyone, *he didn't call for destroying 'a lot' of villages*,





> * he called for destroying villages* around Kweires airport in which ISIS is stationed to secure airport perimeter.







GBU-28 said:


> Have you ever considered that if ISIS/Nusra had war planes and barrel bombs, they would be doing exactly the same thing if not worse?


Well Hitler is considered biggest criminal because he did what he did. Although I am pretty sure there are many maniacs around if they had Wehrmacht would do the same and even more, but that does not make them bigger criminals than Hitler, because we judge by deeds and not by coulda shoulda,

Assad is 100 times bigger criminal and terrorist than ISIS by his deeds.



DjSmg said:


> so you mean isis is not a terrorist organization but a legitimate government protecting there civilians are terrorists huh interesting


Hitler was far more legitimate than Assad. Hitler came to power through elections, Assad through illegal coup.

Assad is not protecting but murdering civilians at far bigger scale than anyone else in Syria or in 21th century at all.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So u think that phone call is bigger crime than barrel bombing populated towns?Mullah supporters have indeed twisted logic.


I know a phone call like that is natural for you, but it's not about a phone call only, it's about the dangerous virus and ideology that exists among almost all 'rebel' terrorists.

An Israeli is the last one who should talk about bombing civilians, as Israel is the 'chosen' terror state, with western support only.



500 said:


>



There are 4-5 villages on perimeter of Kweires airport, and if ISIS is hiding in there, they will naturally be destroyed of they resist in the town. Also, most of those villages are empty of civilians, they fled 2 years ago to Turkey. He didn't indicate killing any civilians, but just destroying 4-5 villages over ISIS heads, and I fully support it, since no civilians live in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Hitler was far more legitimate than Assad. Hitler came to power through elections, Assad through illegal coup.




Hindenburg gave power to Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Serpentine said:


> An Israeli is the last one who should talk about bombing civilians, as Israel is the 'chosen' terror state, with western support only.



I'm starting to think he's not Israeli at all. His blind insistence for the rebel side is not natural for any Israeli.

As for bombing civilians, your palestinians heroes have just done that in Lebanon.



500 said:


> Well Hitler is considered biggest criminal because he did what he did. Although I am pretty sure there are many maniacs around if they had Wehrmacht would do the same and even more, but that does not make them bigger criminals than Hitler, because we judge by deeds and not by coulda shoulda,
> 
> Assad is 100 times bigger criminal and terrorist than ISIS by his deeds.



So what about us against the Gazan terrorists? we have better firepower, more of them killed etc - how does that fit in with your assessment that Assad is 100 times worse than Nusra?


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Hitler was far more legitimate than Assad. Hitler came to power through elections, Assad through illegal coup.
> 
> Assad is not protecting but murdering civilians at far bigger scale than anyone else in Syria or in 21th century at al


i don't see any prisons for peoples...where asad gov is doing experiments on people but asad gov has clearly inform the civilians to get out of the areas where terrorist are...so in that case if your staying then that's your problem.. and asad is worse then hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I know a phone call like that is natural for you, but it's not about a phone call only, it's about the dangerous virus and ideology that exists among almost all 'rebel' terrorists.


Its matter of priorities. Barrel bomb over market is quadrillon times bigger crime than all calls combined.



> An Israeli is the last one who should talk about bombing civilians, as Israel is the 'chosen' terror state, with western support only.


I've answered that nonsense many times, even today.



> There are 4-5 villages on perimeter of Kweires airport, and if ISIS is hiding in there, they will naturally be destroyed of they resist in the town. Also, most of those villages are empty of civilians, they fled 2 years ago to Turkey. He didn't indicate killing any civilians, but just destroying 4-5 villages over ISIS heads, and I fully support it, since no civilians live in there.


I thought Assad is "liberating" villages from ISIS in order to return people back. No? Now we see that their aim is ethnic cleansing. And they are not even hiding it.


----------



## Alshawi1234

ultron said:


> So what? Russians and Iranians are Indo Europeans, not Arabs.



Actually the vast majority of SAA allies are Iraqis and lebanons hezbollah. 


Some 80% of southern front is led by the Iraqis. 

And Syria/ Assad is not exactly a "puppet" or no one. We could counter that by saying the Russia is syrias puppet since they are assisting and putting in resources without a real need to do so. 

As for the Iraqis, SAA, and Hezbollah, they are fighting for their existence. Iran is a natural ally while Russia is a superpower and needs to keep its sphere of influence on the region. 


Many more Iraqis will flood in to take on IS on the eastern front. 
"The road to Mosul begins from Allepo". 

One enemy one territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> i don't see any prisons for peoples...where asad gov is doing experiments on people but asad gov has clearly inform the civilians to get out of the areas where terrorist are...so in that case if your staying then that's your problem..


Indiscriminate bombing is a war crime and terror.



> and asad is worse then hitler


Learn to read. I said that Hitler is more *legitimate* than Assad. Hitler became a chancellor through free elections while Assad through illegal coup.



GBU-28 said:


> So what about us against the Gazan terrorists? we have better firepower, more of them killed etc - how does that fit in with your assessment that Assad is 100 times worse than Nusra?


We neither barrel bomb, starve or gas Gaza. If u dont see the difference between these two I dont know what to say:


----------



## ultron

Looks like Iranian Iraqi Lebanese Shia are assigned the task to break the seige of the Shia towns of Fua and Kefraya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

The rebels and ISIS seem to be getting routed this week. Shingal offensive is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Indiscriminate bombing is a war crime and terror.
> 
> 
> Learn to read. I said that Hitler is more *legitimate* than Assad. Hitler became a chancellor through free elections while Assad through illegal coup.
> 
> 
> We neither barrel bomb, starve or gas Gaza. If u dont see the difference between these two I dont know what to say:



pretty much the bottom line of the whole story is that you support the moderate beheaders and isis cuz your gov supports them and pretty much these day the terrorist are getting there azz handed to them ....

you also get paid from your gov for commenting and trolling online...
Israel to pay students to defend it online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Looks like Iranian Iraqi Lebanese Shia are assigned the task to break the seige of the Shia towns of Fua and Kefraya


Just screem ya Zainab ( PBUH ) and they will fight a deathly fight. We love ahlul bayt.



ultron said:


> Mi-24 has Gatling heavy machine gun.


It's 12.7 mm not powerful enough that's why they replaced it with twin 23 mm. the Iraqi hind comes with the 23 mm.


----------



## Hack-Hook

GBU-28 said:


> First of all, he doesn't speak for Israelis. I don't know why he's so pro-rebel. I don't know any Israelis wanting rebels to win, so don't take his words as something Israelis support.
> 
> Secondly, we sent 1,500 Lebanese to the morgue. If you call that a victory, then may they have many more such victories.
> 
> I thought it was only Arabs that declared victory after defeats, seems your lot do too.


you guys always were awe-inspiring when it come to kill women and children , guess only pol pot could match your efficiency in recent history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> *Breaking:* Al-Hadher town in southern Aleppo has been liberated by SAA/Hezollah. They also captured Jabal Arbaeen today south of Kafr Abid.


Hadher retaken, 50 Majoos killed, 3 tanks destroyed, 2 23mm trucks destroyed, and 13 troops taken captive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Malik Alashter said:


> Just screem ya Zainab ( PBUH ) and they will fight a deathly fight. We love ahlul bayt.




Shia will show, just what they are, the destroyers of oppression and corruption. Just as Shia brought down the Ummayads, Saleh, Hadi, Saddam, Shia will bring down oppressive and corrupt mujahids.



Malik Alashter said:


> It's 12.7 mm not powerful enough that's why they replaced it with twin 23 mm. the Iraqi hind comes with the 23 mm.




12.7 mm can shoot through tanks


Russia and Iran captured Khirbat Al-Muhal and Tal Bajar and al-‘Eis in southern Aleppo province.

Mujahids lost because of artillery. Artillery shoot dozens of miles. No army can win a modern war without artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Iranian and Iraqi Shia arrived at the Russia Iran Kuweiris air base

Large Convoy of Iraqi and Iranian Fighters Arrive to the Kuweires Front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hadher retaken, 50 Majoos killed, 3 tanks destroyed, 2 23mm trucks destroyed, and 13 troops taken captive.




Unconfirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Alshawi1234 said:


> Actually the vast majority of SAA allies are Iraqis and lebanons hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Some 80% of southern front is led by the Iraqis.
> 
> And Syria/ Assad is not exactly a "puppet" or no one. We could counter that by saying the Russia is syrias puppet since they are assisting and putting in resources without a real need to do so.
> 
> As for the Iraqis, SAA, and Hezbollah, they are fighting for their existence. Iran is a natural ally while Russia is a superpower and needs to keep its sphere of influence on the region.
> 
> 
> Many more Iraqis will flood in to take on IS on the eastern front.
> "The road to Mosul begins from Allepo".
> 
> One enemy one territory.


Literally just attack Mosul. The road to Mosul is the actual road to Mosul, you need not go to Syria lol. Ok, how about you start with Ramadi and work your way up from there?


----------



## Barmaley

SAA at Palmira front

















What does the red flag means?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Barmaley said:


> What does the red flag means?


You must look at it from other side it seems to لا اله الا الله but its backside . 
it means "there is no god but God"


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> What does the red flag means?


Sectarian Iraqi Shiite mercenaries in so called Secular Assad army. Seems soon there will be no any Syrians in Assad army at all. Actually even now they are only in supporting roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Pro-regime forces sweeping through southern Aleppo. Banes and Rasm Sahrij now captured too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

500 said:


> Sectarian Iraqi Shiite mercenaries in so called Secular Assad army. Seems soon there will be no any Syrians in Assad army at all. Actually even now they are only in supporting roles.


Thats what you get when the Jews pour illiterate Sunni jihadis from all over the world into Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

JEskandari said:


> you guys always were awe-inspiring when it come to kill women and children , guess only pol pot could match your efficiency in recent history.



Pol Pot killed 2 million people.

Iran has killed much more Arabs than Israel ever has.

In Yemen, in Iraq and in Syria you've killed thousands and thousands of Arabs.


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Pro-regime forces sweeping through southern Aleppo. Banes and Rasm Sahrij now captured too.


South Aleppo is desert, as u can see in this video:






Capturing desert gives may look cool on the map, but does not mean much in realty. Same goes with ISIS counterparts of Assad. They control huge chunks of desert which does not mean much. At least ISIS desert has oil wells, desert South to Aleppo does not have even that.



IR1907 said:


> Thats what you get when the Jews pour illiterate Sunni jihadis from all over the world into Syria.


The overwhelming majority of rebels are Syrians. Assadists without foreign mercenaries are total zero.


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Capturing desert gives may look cool on the map, but does not mean much in realty. Same goes with ISIS counterparts of Assad. They control huge chunks of desert which does not mean much. At least ISIS desert has oil wells, desert South to Aleppo does not have even that.



Its of enormous strategic value and not desert at all. Al-Hadher was a rebel bastion for quite some time. That is why many pro-rebel figures are wondering what the hell has happen to their defense lines in these areas.

Next stop is Icarda and cutting off M5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Its of enormous strategic value and not desert at all. Al-Hadher was a rebel bastion for quite some time. That is why many pro-rebel figures are wondering what the hell has happen to their defense lines in these areas.


Did u hear about al Hader in 4 years of civil war in Syria? Nope. It did not play any role at all. Just poor Bedouin habitation in midst of desert. This is 2012 map, as u can see, South Aleppo never was any rebel stronghold:






Now as Iranian terrorists depopulated those poor Bedouins. I am pretty sure that many of them will join rebel ranks.



> Next stop is Icarda and cutting off M5.


M5 is not operable since 3 years.


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Did u hear about al Hader in 4 years of civil war in Syria? Nope. It did not play any role at all. Just poor Bedouin habitation in midst of desert. This is 2012 map, as u can see, South Aleppo never was any rebel stronghold



Seems like you don't know what you're talking about. I just leave this here:

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor confirmed regime forces had taken control of large parts of Al-Hader, which had been largely controlled by Al-Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front and other allied Islamist groups

"The town is the biggest headquarters for rebel forces in southern Aleppo, and capturing it would bring the army closer to the key Aleppo-Damascus highway," Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said.

The Britain-based monitoring group said both Syrian and Russian warplanes were carrying out strikes in the area, and the regime forces and their allies have advanced west to the town of Al-Eis.

"Today's advance is the most important strategic advance for Syrian regime forces since the Russians began their air strikes," Abdel Rahman said.

"The area is key because it is elevated and if they capture it they will have line of fire sight over the Aleppo-Damascus highway."

Syria army scores key victories ahead of Vienna talks - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Seems like you don't know what you're talking about. I just leave this here:
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor confirmed regime forces had taken control of large parts of Al-Hader, which had been largely controlled by Al-Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front and other allied Islamist groups
> 
> "The town is the biggest headquarters for rebel forces in southern Aleppo, and capturing it would bring the army closer to the key Aleppo-Damascus highway," Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said.
> 
> The Britain-based monitoring group said both Syrian and Russian warplanes were carrying out strikes in the area, and the regime forces and their allies have advanced west to the town of Al-Eis.
> 
> "Today's advance is the most important strategic advance for Syrian regime forces since the Russians began their air strikes," Abdel Rahman said.
> 
> "The area is key because it is elevated and if they capture it they will have line of fire sight over the Aleppo-Damascus highway."
> 
> Syria army scores key victories ahead of Vienna talks - Yahoo News


Well I asked u a simple question. Find me a mention of Hader in 4 years of war before KHAPUASS offensive. U wont. This poor Bedoin habitation played no any role at all in war.

It reminds me 2013, when Assadists with Hezbollah captured poor little encircled Quseir and claimed its mega important victory. Even many western papers repeated nonsense that Qusair was on strategic road connecting Tartus to Damascus, although one glance in Google Earth shows it was not. Well at least Quseir was known for anti Assad activism and was one of the first towns to kick Assadists.

Hader on the other hand was not known for anything like this. Bedouins are generally apolitical. But now as they are kicked from their houses they wont have a choice but either live in tents in winter as refugees or join rebel ranks.


----------



## Surenas

Reports of pro-regime forces having captured Tal Hedya in southern Aleppo as well, after already having captured Banes and Rasm Sahrij this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Tel Hedey fell in the SAA hands and they cut the High way alipo-Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

What happened to "rebels are taking the villages back"?


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hadher retaken, 50 Majoos killed, 3 tanks destroyed, 2 23mm trucks destroyed, and 13 troops taken captive.



Good, please show some pics too to prove your claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

farag said:


> What happened to "rebels are taking the villages back"?



It has changed to "they are deserts, they have no value"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Surenas said:


> Seems like you don't know what you're talking about. I just leave this here:
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor confirmed regime forces had taken control of large parts of Al-Hader, which had been largely controlled by Al-Qaeda affiliate Al-Nusra Front and other allied Islamist groups
> 
> "The town is the biggest headquarters for rebel forces in southern Aleppo, and capturing it would bring the army closer to the key Aleppo-Damascus highway," Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said.
> 
> The Britain-based monitoring group said both Syrian and Russian warplanes were carrying out strikes in the area, and the regime forces and their allies have advanced west to the town of Al-Eis.
> 
> "Today's advance is the most important strategic advance for Syrian regime forces since the Russians began their air strikes," Abdel Rahman said.
> 
> "The area is key because it is elevated and if they capture it they will have line of fire sight over the Aleppo-Damascus highway."
> 
> Syria army scores key victories ahead of Vienna talks - Yahoo News



If I were you, I wouldn't argue with @500, He has only 5 things to do in this thread: Bash SAA/Hezbolah/Iran no matter what they do, sanctify terrorists' crimes no matter what, downplay SAA advances, exaggerate importance of terrorist advances, justify similar Israeli crimes no matter what they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

New map (going really fast now):







Seems like rebels are completely collapsing in the area.

According to Murad Gazdiev (RT correspondent on the ground in Syria):

Ruaf intercepting militant communications: mass orders for jihadists in Latakia/West Syria to head for Aleppo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665130164330897408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't argue with @500, He has only 5 things to do in this thread: Bash SAA/Hezbolah/Iran no matter what they do, sanctify terrorists' crimes no matter what, downplay SAA advances, exaggerate importance of terrorist advances, justify similar Israeli crimes no matter what they are.



I've noticed his excuses. He is like a bot, I could easily program him.

If Syrian Army beats any group that isn't ISIS, 
THEN say "This proves ISIS and Syrian Army are best buddies"

If Syrian Army takes any land from ISIS, 
THEN say "The land is useless! It has no strategic value"

If the importance can't be denied,
THEN say "They will take the village back from Syrian Army soon enough"
if they don't 
THEN say "It was not done by Syrians but done by Shia Iranians and Iraqis and Hezbollahs and Russians and thousands of them died in the process, and they also committed ethnic cleansing"

There. Now, we don't have to waste time reading his posts anymore, as I have shown you exactly what he will say.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Al-Hadher, Al-Eis + hill, Tel Hadiya, Banes, Tel Bajir, Birnah, Al-Barqoum in southern Aleppo province.




Surenas said:


> Ruaf intercepting militant communications: mass orders for jihadists in Latakia/West Syria to head for Aleppo.




Ground attack aircraft and artillery will make mince meat out of any mujahid reinforcements.


Russia Iran captured Jabal Katf in northern Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't argue with @500, He has only 5 things to do in this thread: Bash SAA/Hezbolah/Iran no matter what they do, sanctify terrorists' crimes no matter what, downplay SAA advances, exaggerate importance of terrorist advances, justify similar Israeli crimes no matter what they are.


Well I was right. When I said that Quseir so called victory does not mean anything I was right. When u posted how Tiger plans to take M5 road I said it would never happen and I was right (note, Waid Deif and Hish then was in Assadist hands). 

On the other hand creating a "gut" from South Aleppo to Fua its quite possible. Terrain is flat there with no big towns. But still such a gut will require huge resources to hold and will fail in long term just like previous guts.

I also predicted that after sanctions from Iran will be removed it will resulted in more mercenaries, bombs and bloodshed in Syria and I was right.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Well I was right. When I said that Quseir so called victory does not mean anything I was right. When u posted how Tiger plans to take M5 road I said it would never happen and I was right (note, Waid Deif and Hish then was in Assadist hands).



The so called Quseir victory prevented arm flow from Lebanon to Homs, and greatly helped besieging city of Homs and then taking the city and huge areas in Homs province and border between Syria and Lebanon, no that's not important at all. 



500 said:


> On the other hand creating a "gut" from South Aleppo to Fua its quite possible. Terrain is flat there with no big towns. But still such a gut will require huge resources to hold and will fail in long term just like previous guts.



And who said the plan is to create a 'gut' to Fua'a? There are more important priorities now.



500 said:


> I also predicted that after sanctions from Iran will be removed it will resulted in more mercenaries, bombs and bloodshed in Syria and I was right.



It has nothing to do with lifting sanctions. Also, no sanctions are lifted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The so called Quseir victory prevented arm flow from Lebanon to Homs, and greatly helped besieging city of Homs and then taking the city and huge areas in Homs province and border between Syria and Lebanon, no that's not important at all.


Qusair was isolated from Homs long time before the offensive, in fact they never were connected (some very limited and fragile connection could be before Assadists took Baba Amro in early 2012).

U can tell these stories to some bimbo westerners who dont know the difference between Aleppo and Baghdad, but I know that war much better than anyone on this forum.



> And who said the plan is to create a 'gut' to Fua'a? There are more important priorities now.


What else they can do with that gut they created. Suggestions?



> It has nothing to do with lifting sanctions. Also, no sanctions are lifted now.


Many sanctions are already lifted. Mercenaries, sorties, tank hours and rounds - all that costs lots of money. You may say thats coincidence that shortly after lifting sanctions Iran boosted its mercenaries and bombings in Syria. But anyhow thats what I predicted and thats what happened.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Many sanctions are already lifted. Mercenaries, sorties, tank hours and rounds - all that costs lots of money.




To Jewish people, fighting is about money. To devout Muslims, fighting is about honor. There is a good saying. The only people who pick up a penny from the ground are Jewish people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Qusair was isolated from Homs long time before the offensive, in fact they never were connected (some very limited and fragile connection could be before Assadists took Baba Amro in early 2012).



Qusair was a major weapon transit hub from Lebanon to Homs, if it was not captured, rebels could capture big areas in southwestern and western areas of Homs city and northward.



500 said:


> U can tell these stories to some bimbo westerners who dont know the difference between Aleppo and Baghdad, but I know that war much better than anyone on this forum.



You are not the only one who follows this war, I have also been doing it in past 4 years.



500 said:


> What else they can do with that gut they created. Suggestions?



First securing areas east of M5 highway, including Khan Tuman. That should be the priority now. And no 'gut' has been created now.








500 said:


> Many sanctions are already lifted. Mercenaries, sorties, tank hours and rounds - all that costs lots of money. You may say thats coincidence that shortly after lifting sanctions Iran boosted its mercenaries and bombings in Syria. But anyhow thats what I predicted and thats what happened.



No, not even one single sanction has been lifted after the nuclear deal, the soonest it will take place is in one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Iranian and Iraqi Shia in Tel-Eis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Qusair was a major weapon transit hub from Lebanon to Homs, if it was not captured, rebels could capture big areas in southwestern and western areas of Homs city and northward.
> 
> You are not the only one who follows this war, I have also been doing it in past 4 years.


You obviously did not know that south to Qusair were Shia areas and north to Qusair Baba Amro captured in early 2012. 




> First securing areas east of M5 highway, including Khan Tuman. That should be the priority now. And no 'gut' has been created now.


And whats the strategic importance of piece of nonfunctional highway?



> No, not even one single sanction has been lifted after the nuclear deal, the soonest it will take place is in one month.


Investments already started to flow. Besides if u know that in one month u will get money u can increase spends now. Each billion for Ayatulas ~ 10,000 more dead Syrians.


----------



## ultron

reports Russia Iran captured the ICARDA military base and reached the highway







Iranian general pumps up Iraqi Shia before battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran new Arab proxy recruits getting trained in Damascus. Mujahids don't get new men to replace losses because training camps bombed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

Bad News
According to Ukrainian news web site
Россия в Сирии развернула новейшие системы ПВО - СМИ - Korrespondent.net

Russia put S-400 in Syria! Turkish aerospace has been controlling by Russians!.

We had a conflict about s-300 with Greece. It was a reason of war. But now ??

Getting hot!










*EDIT:*
Resource of that news.
Vladimir Putin deploys advanced anti-aircraft missile system in Syria | Daily Mail Online
*Putin rolls out the big guns: Russia deploys advanced 'Growler' anti-aircraft missile system in Syria able to hit jets at an altitude of up to 90,000 feet as far away as Tel Aviv*

*Photographs from Russia's Syrian base appear to show advanced weapon*
*The SA-21 Growler can hit high-flying aircraft at a range of 250 miles*
*The missile can cover most of Syria and much of the eastern Mediterranean*
*It may even be able to target British jets using RAF Akrotiri in Cyprus*
*For more on Russia's air strikes in Syria visit www.dailymail.co.uk/russia*
Vladimir Putin has deployed an advanced anti-aircraft missile defense system to Syria with a range capable of taking down jets as far away as Tel Aviv.

The Russian military released photographs of the S-400 Air Defense System, known to NATO as SA-21 'Growler', at the Latakia Airbase on the Syrian coast.

The advanced missile system, which is understood to have a maximum range of 250 miles is capable of bringing down an aircraft at a maximum altitude of 90,000 feet - which is more than twice the height of a cruising passenger airliner.
The Russian Ministry of Defence invited a group of 50 foreign journalists to the airbase where the air-defence radar system could be clearly seen.

From the heavily-defended airbase, the missile system can cover an area covering most of Syria, southern Turkey, Cyprus, the eastern Mediterranean as well as much of Israel.



The missile system comes in three sections, with a central control point, a radar complex capable of tracking 300 targets and controlling six anti-aircraft missile launchers.


It is understood that the weapon system is capable of monitoring and targeting British aircraft using RAF Akrotiri in Cyprus.

Russia has been steadily building up its forces in Syria, with increasing numbers of fighter-bombers and helicopter gun ships being deployed at its airbase.

Russian analyst Yury Barmin said on Twitter: 'Alleged S400 complex radar was spotted at the Russian air base in Latakia. Another "accidental" leak by Russia's MoD.

'By deploying S400 to Latakia, Russia sends signal to Turkey and Israel but also creates a shield over Syria's coastal areas.'



The S-400 is also able to intercept cruise missiles and other potential airborne threats.

It is also believed to be a major threat to military aircraft such as the RAF Tornado and the US Air Force F-15 and F-16.

Russian defence officials claim it can even target the fifth-generation F-22 Raptor aircraft.

Russia is also selling the older-generation S-300 system to Iran and is considering exports of the newer weapon to India, China and Saudi Arabia.

According to a Russian missile commander speaking to Sputnik News: 'Even if a plane is flying low and with the same speed as a vehicle moving on the ground, the radar will show it on the screen. For the S-400 there is no such thing as “stealth” aircraft, the system will see it and will shoot it down.'
Russian defence officials have claimed that over the past two days its aircraft have performed 85 combat sorties attacking 277 terrorist locations in Aleppo, Damascus, Lattakia, Hama, Homs and Idib provinces.

They said an Su-24M bomber attacked an ISIS armoured convoy in Homs destroying three tanks and two infantry fighting vehicle.

As pictures of the advanced missile system emerged, Russia claimed that ISIS and other terror groups in the Middle East have access to mustard gas.

Russian foreign ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova told Tass: 'Islamic State and some other radical Islamist groups in the Middle East have indeed gained access to the components and technologies for the production of chemical weapons and began using them more actively in Syria and Iraq

'If earlier we talked about the use of household and industrial chlorine by them as chemical weapons, now there is verified information about the use of warfare poisonous agents, including mustard gas. This gas is also used for the purposes of provocation to blame the government for that.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Training of SAA at front line in Nabiunis. Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Assad should drop 1 barrel bomb in a crowded rebel controlled market for every saudi american propaganda article.

everyone within a 20 mile radius of a "fsa" jihadi is fair game


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665248296030642176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels in southern Aleppo were fragmented, had poor training, and poor logistics. We see the fruits of that now. Idiocy.


----------



## ultron

Reports of Russia Iran storming Sirmaniyah in Ghab. Big battle under way.



Barmaley said:


> Training of SAA at front line in Nabiunis. Latakia.




Russian gear. Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Reports of Russia Iran entered Mahin. Big battle under way.

Hader reconstruction begins after capturing it from mujahids who have no electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> *Rebels in southern Aleppo* were fragmented, had poor training, and poor logistics. We see the fruits of that now. Idiocy.




#Syrian Army reenters the town of #Mahin, east of #Homs, which was captured by #ISIS few days ago

Whats your excuse now ?  our bombing is staring to have an effect, admit it 



> Regime forces with russians and iranians have realised that any advance with armoured vehicles was doomed to failure, as they are preys to theTOWs. This why they carry out pre-emptive shellings with 100s of shells and rockets on the towns and villages they want to advance towards, then they move as in infantery. Suhail Abu TOW, a TOW launcher, says that it has become difficult to reach the artillery and armoured as they are out of range. He denied reports that TOWs are forbidden in southern Aleppo rif battle.



https://yallasouriya.wordpress.com/2...itary-tactics/ 

What a shocker!! when proper military tactics are used, ATGM like TOWs became just an another weapon on the battlefield, retarded SAA tactics are like 50 % of the reason why rebels succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran take on mujahids in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

What a day for SAA and Russia today. Rebels on the run in Syria and Iraq and have taken out their anger in Lebanon and Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

A.M. said:


> What a day for SAA and Russia today. Rebels on the run in Syria and Iraq and have taken out their anger in Lebanon and Paris.




All mujahids, whether FSA or ISIS, will be killed, wherever they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> #Syrian Army reenters the town of #Mahin, east of #Homs, which was captured by #ISIS few days ago
> 
> Whats your excuse now ?  our bombing is staring to have an effect, admit it
> 
> 
> 
> https://yallasouriya.wordpress.com/2...itary-tactics/
> 
> What a shocker!! when proper military tactics are used, ATGM like TOWs became just an another weapon on the battlefield, retarded SAA tactics are like 50 % of the reason why rebels succeed.


Yeah, it's effective at killing civilians.
These aren't "excuses," these are legitimate concerns for rebels. South Aleppo rebels have long been incompetent. They had 2 years to cut regime supply route to Aleppo and they didn't. Jaysh al Fateh, which is much more united and organized, has sent massive reinforcements and will hopefully turn this around.


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, it's effective at killing *civilians.*
> These aren't "excuses," these are legitimate concerns for rebels. South Aleppo rebels have long been incompetent. They had 2 years to cut regime supply route to Aleppo and they didn't. Jaysh al Fateh, which is much more united and organized, has sent massive reinforcements and will hopefully turn this around.




Yeah all these rats running away from these towns are civilians 






No one buys muzzie crocodile tears but muzzie themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, it's effective at killing civilians.




Millions of German and Japanese civilians were killed in WW2. This is war. Deal with it.

Russia Iran captured Jabal al Karora and Tel Hasouna in Lakatia province near Ghab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

A.M. said:


> What a day for SAA and Russia today. Rebels on the run in Syria and Iraq and have taken out their anger in Lebanon and Paris.



Indeed, but you forgot to give credit to Hezbollah and Iranian Fighters. I would argue these offensives would not have succeeded without Hezbollah acting as Storm Troopers. Their training and discipline is better than that of their counterparts. 

Russian Advisors on ground seem to be having an effect on the battlefield. Our friends on this Board were sceptical of Russian Assistance, but i always argued that if Russia decides to commit resources, tide will shift in favour of SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran kicking mujahid butt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Today was an awful day for rebels. If it goes like this taftinaz and fua will be reached in three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

GBU-28 said:


> Pol Pot killed 2 million people.
> 
> Iran has killed much more Arabs than Israel ever has.
> 
> In Yemen, in Iraq and in Syria you've killed thousands and thousands of Arabs.


like Israel pol pot killed people in quest of grandeur ,its more than 200 years we only fought defensive wars . in Yemen we never ever have killed any one in Syria its Syrian and takfiris which are not Iranian that are killing each other and in Iraq go and study a little history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Notice the complete Western media silence on these storming advances by the SAA.
Yet when terrorists achieve a minuscule victory, they cum all over their newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

That was quick, isis and their allies the moderate beheaders are getting spanked so hard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Investments already started to flow. Besides if u know that in one month u will get money u can increase spends now. Each billion for Ayatulas ~ 10,000 more dead Syrians.



Here is a exact evidence of why you are so dishonest.

Your previous post was "*Many sanctions are already lifted*". When @Serpentine claimed that it was a false statement, instead of accepting your mistake, you change what you say. You now say, "investments already started to flow". How is that same as "many sanctions are already lifted"?

Even though, I can prove to you that NO tangible investments has yet moved to Iran.

But then you say "if they know the sanctions will be removed in a month, they will spend money now"

When you make an incorrect statement, man up, and accept that you had incorrect information. No one is going to give you any medals for making posts in this forum. But humility and openmindness might make you learn something new.

With the current attack in Paris & Putin being so vocal about being anti-ISIS, who do you think the Europeans will love more and more?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Here is a exact evidence of why you are so dishonest.
> 
> Your previous post was "*Many sanctions are already lifted*". When @Serpentine claimed that it was a false statement, instead of accepting your mistake, you change what you say. You now say, "investments already started to flow". How is that same as "many sanctions are already lifted"?
> 
> Even though, I can prove to you that NO tangible investments has yet moved to Iran.
> 
> But then you say "if they know the sanctions will be removed in a month, they will spend money now"
> 
> When you make an incorrect statement, man up, and accept that you had incorrect information. No one is going to give you any medals for making posts in this forum. But humility and openmindness might make you learn something new.


Little technical mistake, does not change anything. Thanks to the agreement Ayatulas already can spend much more money. And as I predicted this money went to Syria to murder more people.



> With the current attack in Paris & Putin being so vocal about being anti-ISIS, who do you think the Europeans will love more and more?


Of course Putin and Ayatulas will use this attack for their purposes. Nevermind that Putin only attacked ANTI-ISIS forces. And did not attack any ISIS targets at all (except destroying water supply to Raqqa city, which left hundred thousand of innocent civilians without water for weeks).

ISIS is a result of Shia sectarian oppression and brutality and Western inaction (or more properly West support Shia sectarian terrorists).



ResurgentIran said:


> Notice the complete Western media silence on these storming advances by the SAA.
> Yet when terrorists achieve a minuscule victory, they cum all over their newspapers.


First of all there is no any SAA (except some supporting roles) but Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan and Lebanese mercenaries. 
Secondly what did they capture beside piece of desert and poor Bedouin habitations?


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Little technical mistake, does not change anything. Thanks to the agreement Ayatulas already can spend much more money. And as I predicted this money went to Syria to murder more people.



"Many sanctions have been lifted" DOES NOT EQUAL "no sanctions have been lifted".

These are not "little technical mistake". This is a statement made out of incorrectly assessing the situation. If a new fact enters your understanding of the situation, then a reasonable person could alter his understanding based on that fact. However, if you just ignore the fact and twist it around, then you are being dishonest with yourself.

You've made such errors multiple times. When someone points out an incorrect assumption you made, you just change it around, instead of taking it into account.

Why are you being so obtuse? Understanding that one made an incorrect statement is not shameful. Each of us are doing it daily in our lives. That's how we intellectually grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

@500 is just here to create hatred between shias and sunnis. 
ignore this troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> "Many sanctions have been lifted" DOES NOT EQUAL "no sanctions have been lifted".
> 
> These are not "little technical mistake". This is a statement made out of incorrectly assessing the situation. If a new fact enters your understanding of the situation, then a reasonable person could alter his understanding based on that fact. However, if you just ignore the fact and twist it around, then you are being dishonest with yourself.
> 
> You've made such errors multiple times. When someone points out an incorrect assumption you made, you just change it around, instead of taking it into account.
> 
> Why are you being so obtuse? Understanding that one made an incorrect statement is not shameful. Each of us are doing it daily in our lives. That's how we intellectually grow.


What does one month matter again? Thanks to the agreement Ayatulas already can spend much more money and as I predicted this money was used to murder and expel more Syrians. In one month or Iranian offensive over 120,000 new Syrians became refugees, scores were murdered.


----------



## Madali

As I would like to guess, the Paris attacks will have a huge effect on the Syria talks. The groups on Assad's side will be much more resilient and the groups on the opposition side will now have a much more difficult time selling their "no Assad" agenda. For the short term, Europeans will now have no patience for the leaders in being wishy-washy on the Syria situation. If I had to guess, to the average European it would be better if all Jihadist groups were destroyed, and to them, it would make no sense if their leaders are not on the side of Putin on this, and instead side with Saudi & Turkey & so on. This is just my guess on how the general European public will react, I could be wrong.

From the Guardian,

_"World leaders, including many arriving in Vienna for Syria peace talks, have expressed horror at the attacks in __Paris__, including Saudi Arabia’s foreign minister, who called the attacks “heinous”.

“I wanted to express our condolences to the government and people of __France__ for the heinous terrorist attacks that took place yesterday which are in violation and contravention of all ethics, morals and religions,” *Adel al-Jubeir *told reporters in the Austrian capital.

“The kingdom of Saudi Arabia has long called for more intensified international efforts to combat the scourge of terrorism in all its forms and shapes.

Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman *Maria Zakharova *said it was inevitable the talks would be affected.* “Those events which happened not far from here will absolutely cause adjustments in the agenda of today’s event,”* she told reporters.

Speaking from Moscow, Russian prime minister *Dmitry Medvedev* said Russia “shares the sadness and the pain of the French people,” he said. “Terrorist crimes are not and cannot be justified. *The Paris tragedy requires of us all to unite in the fight against extremism, to bring a strong answer to terrorists’ actions*.”
_
As one would expect, Russia will make use of this crisis for PR purposes.



500 said:


> What does one month matter again? Thanks to the agreement Ayatulas already can spend much more money and as I predicted this money was used to murder and expel more Syrians. In one month or Iranian offensive over 120,000 new Syrians became refugees, scores were murdered.



Were the admins in this forum being sarcastic when they give you the "think thank" title?

"Many sanctions are lifted" does not equal "sanctions will be lifted in the future". I can explain much more about the effects on the sanctions on different political situations, but if we have difficulties in you even being unwilling to accept an easily proved statement, then I don't see how on earth there can be ANY discussion with you. If you say it is night, and someone tells you that it is morning, you will just say, "Well, it will be night soon enough, what's the difference!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> "Many sanctions are lifted" does not equal "sanctions will be lifted in the future". I can explain much more about the effects on the sanctions on different political situations, but if we have difficulties in you even being unwilling to accept an easily proved statement, then I don't see how on earth there can be ANY discussion with you. If you say it is night, and someone tells you that it is morning, you will just say, "Well, it will be night soon enough, what's the difference!!!"


So u again and again will repeat ur debunked nonsense?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> ISIS is a result of Shia sectarian


Since when?.



500 said:


> oppression


Who is shia?.



500 said:


> brutality


Really are you high or you on something?.

You know what I don't blame you.

If you were fair you should salute these shia fighter since they saves your head not to be unplugged by these scums.

Remember they attacked the french and killed many innocents so to them it is so easy to do the same to you they have no freind we all to them enemy they spare no one you kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Tal Hazim Al-Thalatha outside of Mahin. Mahin is now open to attack. 

Syrian Armed Forces Capture Strategic Hill from ISIS in East Homs;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Barmaley said:


> Training of SAA at front line in Nabiunis. Latakia.


Some photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozzy22

500 said:


> What does one month matter again? Thanks to the agreement Ayatulas already can spend much more money and as I predicted this money was used to murder and expel more Syrians. In one month or Iranian offensive over 120,000 new Syrians became refugees, scores were murdered.


Are you against Assad because all the awful atrocities he has committed to his own people or are you against him because removing him is beneficial to Israel and don’t say your neutral because that’s clearly not the case. You seem like a decent person better than all the other Israelis on here so it would be interesting to hear your reasoning.


----------



## T-55

ISIS Suicide Vehicle bomb Creates HUGE Shockwave After Being Taken Out By Kurdish YPG in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Is much more likely that the on Syrian army will join more volunteers from European countries to counter the terrorism.
Something like international brigades in Donbass will happen and in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Watch: a 5-minute history of Syria's war and the rise of ISIS - Vox

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

So far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

reports of Russia Iran captured the Al-Malaah farms in Aleppo province


more Iraqi Shia reinforcements arrived in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTzHUVHXAAA8CXr.jpg


Russia Iran bomb Lataminah in northern Hama province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> reports of Russia Iran captured the Al-Malaah farms in Aleppo province



I don't think that's true, if you mean Malah farms north of Aleppo. Who reported that first? Could you put the Tweet here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ResurgentIran said:


> Notice the complete Western media silence on these storming advances by the SAA.
> Yet when terrorists achieve a minuscule victory, they cum all over their newspapers.


Are you retarded?
1.) This offensive isn't by SAA, so it isn't reported as much.
2.) Offensives by SAA are almost *always* reported.
The last time I recall newspapers ever mentioning rebel victories was the rebel takeover of Jisr al Shughour, Ariha, and Idlib.



Serpentine said:


> I don't think that's true, if you mean Malah farms north of Aleppo. Who reported that first? Could you put the Tweet here?


But wasn't twitter called unreliable by you Farsis? Make up your mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1.) This offensive isn't by SAA, so it isn't reported as much.




Think of Americans and British advances in WW2. Smh. Hollywood makes it look like Americans did all the work. Not so. You can think of Iranian and Iraqi Shia as Americans, SAA as British.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> But wasn't twitter called unreliable by you Farsis? Make up your mind...



Twitter does have reliable accounts reporting on battlefield updates, it depends on your (and others) intelligence to find them. It's not my fault you follow rubbish sources who according to them, Hadher was retaken and 50 Iranians/Hezbollah killed in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran cut M5 highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russia Iran cut M5 highway


Excellent news, except that this highway is not active for 3 years already.

POW hezies:
ZippCast | جبهة النصرة أسر ثلاثة مقاتلين لبنانيين جنوب حلب

I asked an Arab familiar, he said that they indeed have heavy South Lebanese accent.



ozzy22 said:


> Are you against Assad because all the awful atrocities he has committed to his own people or are you against him because removing him is beneficial to Israel and don’t say your neutral because that’s clearly not the case. You seem like a decent person better than all the other Israelis on here so it would be interesting to hear your reasoning.


Syria is destroyed since long time ago, Assad is a walking dead, so thats no matter of benefit anymore.


----------



## ultron

Iran's Iraqi Shia proxies take on mujahids in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Twitter does have reliable accounts reporting on battlefield updates, it depends on your (and others) intelligence to find them. It's not my fault you follow rubbish sources who according to them, Hadher was retaken and 50 Iranians/Hezbollah killed in the process.


Hader was retaken. Rebels lost it again. Is that too hard to understand, Farsi?

Anyway, rebels captured a prominent "news" reporter in Al Manar Hezbollah propaganda outlet. Shouldn't be too hard to get him to squeak and then execute him.


----------



## farag

Moaning and hysteria of some of the users here pleases me as much as Assad's victory, itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured the ICARDA farms

Syrian Army Seizes the ICARDA Farms in Northern Kuweires


Russia Iran captured the al-Bayarat hill in Homs province. Palmyra is now open to attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


> reports of Russia Iran captured the Al-Malaah farms in Aleppo province
> 
> 
> more Iraqi Shia reinforcements arrived in southern Aleppo province
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTzHUVHXAAA8CXr.jpg
> 
> 
> Russia Iran bomb Lataminah in northern Hama province


good stuff, hope 100s of rebels and their families got slaughtered in this bombing raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

The funny thing is that the Saudi regime threatening either Assad leave or we will keep supporting rebels.

Soon there will be no rebels to support.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hader was retaken. Rebels lost it again. Is that too hard to understand, Farsi?
> 
> Anyway, rebels captured a prominent "news" reporter in Al Manar Hezbollah propaganda outlet. Shouldn't be too hard to get him to squeak and then execute him.



You are proud that your side is going to torture a journalist and then execute him?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Hader was retaken. Rebels lost it again. Is that too hard to understand, Farsi?
> 
> *
> Anyway, rebels captured a prominent "news" reporter in Al Manar Hezbollah propaganda outlet. Shouldn't be too hard to get him to squeak and then execute him. *




Well considering the *** wiping your boys have been getting lately i guess anything can be considered as good news at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured the helicopter airfield in the Marj al-Sultan air base.

Russia Iran captured al-Mansoura in western Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Russia Iran captured the helicopter airfield in the Marj al-Sultan air base.



I believe Russian Intelligence is also playing a huge role. Russian Satellite Intelligence and AWACS up in the Air have spotted weaknesses within the Rebel Lines that has been exploited by the SAA. Classic Russian Strategy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russia Iran captured the helicopter airfield in the Marj al-Sultan air base.
> 
> Russia Iran captured al-Mansoura in western Aleppo province.


They did not. They claimed it 3 days ago but failed to provide any proof. Stop flooding forum with every nonsense u see on twitter.



notorious_eagle said:


> I believe Russian Intelligence is also playing a huge role. Russian Satellite Intelligence and AWACS up in the Air have spotted weaknesses within the Rebel Lines that has been exploited by the SAA. Classic Russian Strategy


How can AWACS help on the ground? South Aleppo offensive is done by over 10 K Shia mercenaries.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> South Aleppo offensive is done by over 10 K Shia mercenaries.




Mercenaries are paid in money. Shia are paid by going to heaven through jihadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> How can AWACS help on the ground? South Aleppo offensive is done by over 10 K Shia mercenaries.



They are great for Signals Intelligence. There are pictures of Russian ELINT suckers flying around Syria, that means they are closely monitoring the communications of the Rebels and this is why the Russian Air Force was able to target their C&C so accurately in the beginning. 

And there is no doubt that Iraqi and Iranian Shia Milita have bolstered Assad's offensive power. As the Iraqi Army has gained momentum, these men are better used in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farag

NATO may carpet bomb ISIS after the paris attacks. There is a possibility to use turks as boots on the ground to take some land at least for a while and creat a small western style state.

Turks will be the boots on the ground (leg work and cannon fodder job) to prevent kurds from expanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> South Aleppo offensive is done by over 10 K Shia mercenaries.



Source for this supposed 10k fighting force?


----------



## islamiceschatologist

so is it official that Iran is putting troops on the ground near Aleppo, 10K is a lot, what about the Russians, any troops yet ?


----------



## Serpentine

Surenas said:


> Source for this supposed 10k fighting force?



@500 's intelligence assets on the ground. How dare you question his random numbers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Source for this supposed 10k fighting force?


There are some 4 K Hezies (I guess aftre KHAPUASS offensive they boosted this number to 6 K), 2 K IRGC, 10 K Iraqis, 4 K Afghans fighting in Syria for Assad. At least half of them must be in S Aleppo now.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> There are some 4 K Hezies (I guess aftre KHAPUASS offensive they boosted this number to 6 K), 2 K IRGC, 10 K Iraqis, 4 K Afghans fighting in Syria for Assad. At least half of them must be in S Aleppo now.



Brilliant analysis and number making.

-----------------------------------------

ISIS textbooks in Aleppo. Guess who is the writer? You guessed right, Muhammad ibn Abdul Wahhab.







No, ISIS has nothing to with Saudi ideology at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

islamiceschatologist said:


> so is it official that Iran is putting troops on the ground near Aleppo, 10K is a lot, what about the Russians, any troops yet ?



Just because an Israeli Jihadist fan mentions it, does not make it "official". There are no 10k Iranian troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Just because an Israeli Jihadist fan mentions it, does not make it "official". There are no 10k Iranian troops.


I did not say 10K Iranians, I said 10K Shia mercenaries/terrorists.

These are only Iraqi Shia jihadist groups fighting in Syria:

Abbas
Zulkifar
Said Shuhada
Saraya al Talia al Horasani
Asaib al Ahl Al Hoqq
Badr
Kafeel Zaynab
Kataib Hezbollah
Harakat Najaba


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> I did not say 10K Iranians, I said 10K Shia mercenaries/terrorists.
> 
> These are only Iraqi Shia jihadist groups fighting in Syria:
> 
> Abbas
> Zulkifar
> Said Shuhada
> Saraya al Talia al Horasani
> Asaib al Ahl Al Hoqq
> Badr
> Kafeel Zaynab
> Kataib Hezbollah
> Harakat Najaba


lol. And how many real Iranian official soldiers ? (not militia)


----------



## forcetrip

notorious_eagle said:


> I believe Russian Intelligence is also playing a huge role. Russian Satellite Intelligence and AWACS up in the Air have spotted weaknesses within the Rebel Lines that has been exploited by the SAA. Classic Russian Strategy



Thats exactly what the al nusrah or fsa have been doing for the past 2 years. truck bomb and attack lightly defended areas. This can only happen with battlefield satellite intel of how the offensive and defensive units are positioned. @500 can tell you more about how that works.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

500 knows how to troll and keep some lifeless idiots busy in a stupid forum wasting their whole life.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> lol. And how many real Iranian official soldiers ? (not militia)


As I said around 2 K Iranians total (IRGC, former IRGC, Basij, former Basij, Quds force, former Quds Force, volunteers, former volunteers, terrorists, former terrorist, advisers, former advisers, generals, former generals and so on and so forth)

At least 54 confirmed Iranians killed since 7 Oct based on open sources:

Iranian casualties in Syria megathread : iranpolitics


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> You are proud that your side is going to torture a journalist and then execute him?


A journalist who carries firearms. Sure, "journalist."


Project 4202 said:


> Well considering the *** wiping your boys have been getting lately i guess anything can be considered as good news at this point.


Last time I checked, Iran hasn't advanced since 2 days ago. Russian airstrikes killed more civilians than rebels. You call that a victory?

Russian airstrikes on Ma'arat al Nouman killed 17 children in a school. Would post pictures but too graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> A journalist who carries firearms. Sure, "journalist."


Any picture of this 'captured' journalist yet? After all, terrorists release photos even when they fart, why haven't they released any pics of him yet?



Azizam said:


> 500 knows how to troll and keep some lifeless idiots busy in a stupid forum* wasting their whole life.*



@500 's online time on this forum exceeds many of other members here, so he is basically wasting his own life to troll others on an 'stupid forum'? Totally makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Could this be the pivotal point in this conflict? Picture from earlier today from the G 20 summit.


----------



## abp94

They are the enemies of Syrians plotting on a table

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## islamiceschatologist

ISIS has this aura of invincibility, n a massive propaganda machine, nobody has been able to strip them from it so far, the muslim leadership be it Arabic or Turkish is unwilling to react n fill the vacum caused by these tribulations, their objective is simple n precise, to bring about the apocalypse, create as much chaos n death untill it reachs the Arabic peninsula, causing the Mahdi to emerge then pledge allegiance to him, n at the same time dragging the "Romans" to a ground war in Sham, it's so clear right now that they have a true game changing WMD, unlike Saddam ironically ,that is the "lonely wolves", they can force the west n the east to their knees, with about 60 million muslims in Europe n 15 in Russia, they can force them to a truce n then prepare for their most awaited war, that is scary for one who's an eschatologist.one could argue WW3 has already begun .


----------



## ultron

abp94 said:


> They are the enemies of Syrians plotting on a table





Indo Europeans want their share of the ME. Indo Europeans always claim they were the first to inhabit the ME.

Russian planes bomb FSA in Kafr Zita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

ultron said:


> Indo Europeans want their share of the ME. Indo Europeans always claim they were the first to inhabit the ME.
> 
> Russian planes bomb FSA in Kafr Zita



What do you have against Indo Europeans?


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665993973387915264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665990252583104516

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665988753345937408
So, France, that's your plan for 'revenge'? Dropping 30 bombs on Raqqa? Then what? Will ISIS disappear after this? ISIS will be destroyed only by ground forces, 1 year of coalition bombing has been fruitless as we have seen.

Genius plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Any picture of this 'captured' journalist yet? After all, terrorists release photos even when they fart, why haven't they released any pics of him yet?


This cutie apparently:







> @500 's online time on this forum exceeds many of other members here, so he is basically wasting his own life to troll others on an 'stupid forum'? Totally makes sense.


I am on this forum for 63 months = > 169 posts a month
You are 47 months => 210 posts a month
Ultron, indo-european DSI aliance made 581 posts a month 



Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665993973387915264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665990252583104516
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665988753345937408
> So, France, that's your plan for 'revenge'? Dropping 30 bombs on Raqqa? Then what? Will ISIS disappear after this? ISIS will be destroyed only by ground forces, 1 year of coalition bombing has been fruitless as we have seen.
> 
> Genius plan.


Much better barrel bomb Daraya market and expell 100,000 Bedouins from South Aleppo.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665993973387915264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665990252583104516
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665988753345937408
> So, France, that's your plan for 'revenge'? Dropping 30 bombs on Raqqa? Then what? Will ISIS disappear after this? ISIS will be destroyed only by ground forces, 1 year of coalition bombing has been fruitless as we have seen.
> 
> Genius plan.


If all those bombs hit isis that would be great news for real but those bombs or some of them hit the helpless people that's so pathetic many if not most of the people in Raqqa against the rats of isis but who can open his mouth they afraid of the blood suckers isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Malik Alashter said:


> If all those bombs hit isis that would be great news for real but those bombs or some of them hit the helpless people that's so pathetic many if not most of the people in Raqqa against the rats of isis but who can open his mouth they afraid of the blood suckers isis.



Yes, that's a big if. But of course they won't, because if past year has showed us anything, it's not bombing cities under ISIS occupation that works, it's bombing their convoys and troops on battlefields that works the most. Everyone who wants to prove something, starts bombing Raqqa like all ISIS members are gathered in 4-5 buildings, that just won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> *Last time I checked*, Iran hasn't advanced since 2 days ago. Russian airstrikes killed more civilians than rebels. You call that a victory?
> 
> Russian airstrikes on Ma'arat al Nouman killed 17 children in a school. Would post pictures but too graphic.




You checked wrong,



> Beirut (AFP) - Almost 600 people have been killed in Russian air strikes in Syria nearly a month into Moscow's campaign, *two-thirds of them opposition fighters*, a monitor said on Thursday. The British-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said there had been 595 deaths since since September 30,* the majority of whom were fighters with opposition forces including the jihadist Islamic State (IS) group.*


* 
*
600 killed in Russian strikes in Syria: monitor - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

USA & France start to bomb Raqqa ( they hit mostly civilians buildings such as schools, hospital, etc).

just friendly reminder to you do not mistake this airstrikes with Russian air strikes against armed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Barmaley said:


> USA & France start to bomb Raqqa (mostly civilians targets such as schools, hospital, et).
> 
> just friendly reminder to you do not mistake this airstrikes with Russian air strikes against armed terrorists.



Stop playing good kid bad kid, both of you are foreign aggressors maiming and murdering Sunni Muslims in order to pressure Muslims into abandoning Islam, which will not happen. We're not backing down at any cost, what happened in Paris terrified the European people since they know actually begin to realize the plight of Muslims is a very serious one. You idiots are traveling thousands of miles to kill Muslims in their local homes and have been doing so for decades without any justification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

T-55 said:


>



Cowards with air support, hundreds of troops against 5 or 6 ISIS fighters, nothing to brag about.


----------



## Malik Alashter

T-55 said:


>


Run monkeys run to hell.

Nice to see these animals running like that.

I said it yesterday there will be no rebels to support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

T-55 said:


>




ATGM hit a guy at 0:40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665993973387915264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665990252583104516
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665988753345937408
> So, France, that's your plan for 'revenge'? Dropping 30 bombs on Raqqa? Then what? Will ISIS disappear after this? ISIS will be destroyed only by ground forces, 1 year of coalition bombing has been fruitless as we have seen.
> 
> Genius plan.



Ok,so what's your plan genius ? Send troops ? As if you haven't already done that.
AND even struggling to capture some villages with lot of Shia fighters,syrian soldiers and massive Russian air support.
I want to know your plan genius.


----------



## ultron

Project 4202 said:


> You checked wrong,
> 
> *
> *
> 600 killed in Russian strikes in Syria: monitor - Yahoo News




Think about it. Several thousand infrastructure targets destroyed. The number killed is at least tens of thousands. SOHR under reporting as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

T-55 said:


>




On the contrary to what the reporter said, most of Syria's military installations are government held.

List of Syrian Air Force bases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmaley said:


> USA & France start to bomb Raqqa ( they hit mostly civilians buildings such as schools, hospital, etc).
> 
> just friendly reminder to you do not mistake this airstrikes with Russian air strikes against armed terrorists.


According to activist group Raqqa is being slaughtered silently, no civilians have died yet due to French airstrikes. Russian airstrikes, however, have killed dozens, if not hundreds, in the few ISIS held areas that Russia actually struck.


Project 4202 said:


> You checked wrong,
> 
> *
> *
> 600 killed in Russian strikes in Syria: monitor - Yahoo News


Nope. Rebels have stopped the advance and still have a firm grip on the M5 highway.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran next destination is Taftanaz 11 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

the FSA town of Lataminah was bombed by Russia again







the FSA town of Khan Shaykhun was bombed by Russia again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

FrenchPilot said:


> Ok,so what's your plan genius ? Send troops ? As if you haven't already done that.
> AND even struggling to capture some villages with lot of Shia fighters,syrian soldiers and massive Russian air support.
> I want to know your plan genius.


And what is your plans? can you make it back home without uncle Sam help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Rasm ‘Abboud in Aleppo province

ISIS Continues Massive Retreat in East Aleppo as the Syrian Army Captures Another Village


Russia Iran captured Al-Bayarat in Homs province

Syrian Army Advances Deep Inside the Palmyra Triangle After Capturing Several ISIS Sites


Russia Iran captured Beit Abu Risha and Ketf Al-Sa'oor in Latakia province.


Russia Iran captured Ruwaysah Iskandar in Latakia province.

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ruwaysah_iskandar?source=feed_text&story_id=937094256326357

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to activist group Raqqa is being slaughtered silently, no civilians have died yet due to French airstrikes. Russian airstrikes, however, have killed dozens, if not hundreds, in the few ISIS held areas that Russia actually struck.
> 
> Nope. Rebels have stopped the advance and still have a firm grip on the M5 highway.




You have reading problems ? My post had nothing to do with Syrian army advance, you claim Russian strikes killed more civilians than rebels, a claim that has been proven wrong with my link.


and as for stopping the advance 







and now in Latakia 

#*SAA* #NDF Advanced in NE #Latakia #لاذقیة & captured #Ruwaysah_Iskandar #رویسة_اسکندر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barrel-Bomba




----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

FrenchPilot said:


> Ok,so what's your plan genius ? Send troops ? As if you haven't already done that.
> AND even struggling to capture some villages with lot of Shia fighters,syrian soldiers and massive Russian air support.
> I want to know your plan genius.



You didn't ask me, but I will give you my game plan.

*1) Funding,*
Put in heavy pressure on the USA & GCC to prevent any money flowing into the opposition in Syria. Do not make distinction between the groups when it comes to funding & arming, because even if they had the best intentions (which they don't) and the groups were actually really moderate (which they aren't), putting more arms & funds into small groups just means more possibility of it shifting towards ISIS, directly by member betrayal or indirectly by loot from battle losses.

Also, do not tolerate any excuses from GCC when they claim the funding are private funding and can't be controlled.

*2) Logistics,*
Gather your NATO buddies and make a surprise visit to Erdogan. Insist firmly that he needs to do much more to control his borders to clamp down both on any human movements and any black market business that might be benefitting ISIS.

*3) Political Solution,*
Stop being a stubborn *** and realize that the path the GCC+NATO has being pushing Syria on isn't bearing any fruit. No need to apologize or show any remorse, just quietly push for Assad to remain in place for now, and ask for an election process with international observers. Any country or opposition that shouts "Assad should go BEFORE we talk" needs to be condemned by France loudly and clearly, so they stop putting obstacles to talks.

*4) Remove lips form Israel & GCC *** for one sec,*
And actually work with Russia, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, and Iran, to remove ISIS once and for all. Throwing missles with "From French with Love" is a great PR tool for your citizens, but absolutely useless in the long run.

*5) Promise Not to Do it Again,*
Finally, promise not to finger any more middle eastern countries in the future and use your position in NATO to insist that constantly destabilizing any country you guys don't like doesn't help anymore. Gadaffi is a shit head? You don't like Assad? Fine, don't visit their countries, don't invite them for lunch, and close down your embassies. But don't go there and bomb them just because they piss you off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665920183740035072


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Kaskays in Aleppo province.

Kuweires Military Airport Officially Secure as the Syrian Army Captures Kaskays Village


Russia Iran entered Deir Hanna for the first time since 2012.

Breaking: Syrian Army Enters Deir Hanna in Northern Latakia


Russia Iran captured Raweesat Iskendar, Beit Abu Risha, Katf Al-Sa’our and Kabani in Latakia province.

Syrian Army Captures Several Hilltops and Villages on the Idlib-Latakia Border

This just in. Russia Iran captured Deir Hanna, al-Daghmashliyeh, Bait Aiyash in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Putin is not Yeltsin or Medvedev , that failed under the charm of the West anended up loosing Irak and Lybia. Putin is seeing the West for what it is......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

United said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665920183740035072


What a load of crap. Peshmerga helped IS takeover a quarter of Iraq and it was he PMF which loberated Amirli. Peshmerga just handed Sinjar, and refused to assist the people of Tel Afar or even open them a logistic route. Kurdish militias attempted to take over Tuz khurmato by "exercising" their control through herassing the Turkmen. The Turkmen refused this type of treatment and the kurdish militias starting burning and looting the homes of Turkmen. The PMF entered to put an end to that. Stop attempting to twist the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Dr.Thrax said:


> According to activist group Raqqa is being slaughtered silently, no civilians have died yet due to French airstrikes. Russian airstrikes, however, have killed dozens, if not hundreds, in the few ISIS held areas that Russia actually struck.
> 
> Nope. Rebels have stopped the advance and still have a firm grip on the M5 highway.


 Do you still think that you can win this war?


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Putin is not Yeltsin or Medvedev , that failed under the charm of the West anended up loosing Irak and Lybia. Putin is seeing the West for what it is......
> View attachment 272597


You seriously believe that Medvedev had any real power?  



ultron said:


> Russia Iran captured Kaskays in Aleppo province.
> 
> Kuweires Military Airport Officially Secure as the Syrian Army Captures Kaskays Village
> 
> 
> Russia Iran entered Deir Hanna for the first time since 2012.
> 
> Breaking: Syrian Army Enters Deir Hanna in Northern Latakia
> 
> 
> Russia Iran captured Raweesat Iskendar, Beit Abu Risha, Katf Al-Sa’our and Kabani in Latakia province.
> 
> Syrian Army Captures Several Hilltops and Villages on the Idlib-Latakia Border
> 
> This just in. Russia Iran captured Deir Hanna, al-Daghmashliyeh, Bait Aiyash in Latakia province.


This is Dayr Hanna:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

1 house


----------



## Serpentine

FrenchPilot said:


> Ok,so what's your plan genius ? Send troops ? As if you haven't already done that.
> AND even struggling to capture some villages with lot of Shia fighters,syrian soldiers and massive Russian air support.
> I want to know your plan genius.



We have only sent a few hundreds, and they have advanced pretty well, capturing 400 sq km just south of Syria's most important city, Aleppo.

Is killed 130 people in middle of Paris, not Tehran, it's you France who said it's a 'declaration of war', yet it only came down to doing what U.S has been doing in past year without any achievements. As long as no ground troops are fighting them, bombing them from air won't change a damn thing. If they had attacked our country like this, we would do much more than this. Yet they haven't attacked and we, along with Iraqi troops and Syrian army are killing or helping to kill most number of ISIS terrorists, not U.S or France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> We have only sent a few hundreds, and they have advanced pretty well, capturing 400 sq km just south of Syria's most important city, Aleppo.
> 
> Is killed 130 people in middle of Paris, not Tehran, it's you France who said it's a 'declaration of war', yet it only came down to doing what U.S has been doing in past year without any achievements. As long as no ground troops are fighting them, bombing them from air won't change a damn thing. If they had attacked our country like this, we would do much more than this. Yet they haven't attacked and we, along with Iraqi troops and Syrian army are killing or helping to kill most number of ISIS terrorists, not U.S or France.


* All you did is displacing poor Bedouins in desert, meanwhile losing 2 towns (Mahin and Morek).
* You suffered over 50 confirmed killed and hell knows how many unconfirmed.
* For every Iranian killed here are at least 10 Iraqis, Hezbollah Afghan and other mercenaries, thus total killed is well over 500 (not counting Assadists).

I remind u that US captured entire Iraq losing much less people.


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> * All you did is displacing poor Bedouins in desert, meanwhile losing 2 towns (Mahin and Morek).
> * You suffered over 50 confirmed killed and hell knows how many unconfirmed.
> * For every Iranian killed here are at least 10 Iraqis, Hezbollah Afghan and other mercenaries, thus total killed is well over 500 (not counting Assadists).
> 
> I remind u that US captured entire Iraq losing much less people.



That's funny, because you couldn't capture Bint Jbeil with thousands of soldiers against a force of only 100s of Hezbollah-fighters. In fact, the IDF couldn't even advance more than a couple of miles into South Lebanon, to such extent that the Winograd report basically destroyed an image of 50 years of IDF-superiority.

Iran on the other hand managed to liberate more land with a smaller force and less advanced air force than IDF in 2006 against a force of hundreds of determined fighters with equal equipment as Hezbollah had in 2006. And it didn't even take 1000s of Iranian fighters to accomplish this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> (Mahin and Morek)


There is no Iranian in Mahin or Morek.



500 said:


> * You suffered over 50 confirmed killed and hell knows how many unconfirmed.



50 killed while hundreds are killed from the other side, that's a good kill. And we confirm all of our losses, there is nothing to hide, we never do that because there is no reason to hide. Israel may do it, but we don't.



500 said:


> * For every Iranian killed here are at least 10 Iraqis, Hezbollah Afghan and other mercenaries, thus total killed is well over 500 (not counting Assadists).


BS reasoning.  Try that on someone else.



500 said:


> I remind u that US captured entire Iraq losing much less people.



BS example. Mighty Israel failed to do a damn thing on the ground in Gaza or Lebanon, only managed to kill civilians from the air. Also, Israel lost 66 soldiers (including many highly trained commandos) in Gaza in more than a month, and only managed to kill a lot of civilians and destroy a large area, also killing children playing in the beach. Huge achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> That's funny, because you couldn't capture Bint Jbeil with thousands of soldiers against a force of only 100s of Hezbollah-fighters. In fact, the IDF couldn't even advance more than a couple of miles into South Lebanon, to such extent that the Winograd report basically destroyed an image of 50 years of IDF-superiority.


* South Lebanon is high mountain area, similar to Latakia. I should remind u that Assadists and Hezbollah are already 2 years storming Salma (which is smaller than Bint Jbeil) and could not even enter it despite they dropped 10 times more barrels on it than there are houses.

* IDF did not plan to storm Bint Jbeil, but take buildings at its outskirts and bypass. That what happened, but then one commander thought he can take town easily and sent one battalion inside. Battalion was ambushed in center of the town 6 people lost and IDF returned to its previous plan. Thats about it. In this skirmish Hezbollah lost more than IDF.

* Of course IDF advanced much more than couple miles (although couple miles is also good in mountain area, Salma cough Salma). Here for example Kornet captured in Rachaf, 4 miles from the border:





And here Kornets captured in Ghandurieh, 6 miles from the border:




Here Israeli Soldiers in Marjayun 6 miles of the border:








> Iran on the other hand managed to liberate more land with a smaller force and less advanced air force than IDF in 2006 against a force of hundreds of determined fighters with equal equipment as Hezbollah had in 2006. And it didn't even take 1000s of Iranian fighters to accomplish this.


Advancing in open desert while u have total air armor and artillery superiority is piece of cake. Iran's offensive is simply a joke considering this.

Israel captured entire Sinai 60,000 km² in 3 days fighting against armor divisions with 1000 tanks, not rag tag militias on Toyotas.

====================

I think I need to write a FAQ on 2006 Lebanon war somewhere because every time I have to answer same retarded "arguments".


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Israel captured entire Sinai 60,000 km² in 3 days fighting against armor divisions with 1000 tanks, not rag tag militias on Toyotas.




So? Israel is a small country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


> So? Israel is a small country.


oh they'll be much bigger by the time the dust settles around this whole Syria shebang 

wait for it, the wahhabis will drown in the juice in the end


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> So far


Fixed map:


----------



## United

United said:


>



4 IRGC soldiers including *top commander Masoud Asghari* were killed in Syrian Tow missile attack on their vehicle






Ahmed Atia IRGC






9 Hizbulshaytaan Terrorist sent to hell today including al-Manar journalist Muhammad Nazar










Iranians must wake up and see the trap they have fallen into............RIP to the dead on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Rebels captured 60 mm mortar shells from Russia Iran near Habiyah in southern Aleppo province. It is worth to mention SAA does not use 60 mm mortars.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CT8siYmUwAAwB8M.jpg

updated Aleppo map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Rebels captured a 60 mm mortar shell from Russia Iran near Habiyah in southern Aleppo province. It is worth to mention SAA does not use 60 mm mortars.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CT8siYmUwAAwB8M.jpg


More ghanima:












Second Hummer:





















Shia mercenaries brought US Hummer to Syria  What next? Abrams? Considering there is no ground connection between Shia Iraq and Aleppo this Hummer must be airlifted.



ultron said:


> updated Aleppo map


This map is pro Assad exaggerated, see above.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ultron

Russia bombed Khan Shaykhun today again. It is difficult to live in rebel places.

‫







500 said:


> This map is pro Assad exaggerated, see above.




If you have a problem with the map, you can refer your complaints to wiki. I'm only the messenger.



500 said:


> Shia mercenaries brought US Hummer to Syria  What next? Abrams? Considering there is no ground connection between Shia Iraq and Aleppo this Hummer must be airlifted.




That's where Russian Il-76 and An-124 airlifters come in. They can also be air dropped near the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Rebels captured two Russia Iran battle cars near Hadya in southern Aleppo province.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CT8umxNUEAAe_YA.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CT8umzMU8AArm3X.jpg


----------



## islamiceschatologist

it's official on the ground, maybe not on the Iranian media but the Iranians are heavily on the ground , not as counselors anymore , but troopers, plus there are news of many Iranians officers killed, like Gen Masoud Akbari, which means, Assad is not longer capable of enduring operations in the north, now the Iranian are taking command of the battle .
but do they want to win or just prolong the war until the west is ready to put troops on the ground ? it's never been an Iranian strategy to engage in other countries, it's been 300 Years since they last invaded another country, Syria must indeed be important to them.
plus why is Nusra the only group fighting in Aleppo, where is ISIS n FSA ?


----------



## ultron

islamiceschatologist said:


> but do they want to win or just prolong the war until the west is ready to put troops on the ground ? it's never been an Iranian strategy to engage in other countries, it's been 300 Years since they last invaded another country, Syria must indeed be important to them.




Iran has 80 million people. If Americans come to the ME, then fine, Americans will be killed on the ground. Let's see how many casualties the American public is willing to tolerate. Muslims revere martyrdom. Americans are scared of dying in battle because they are not religious anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamiceschatologist

ultron said:


> Iran has 80 million people. If Americans come to the ME, then fine, Americans will be killed on the ground. Let's see how many casualties the American public is willing to tolerate. Muslims revere martyrdom. Americans are scared of dying in battle because they are not religious anymore.



it's too late, blood has been spelled, the Syrians n Sunnis in General will never tolerate the Iranians n Russians intervening to save Bashar, they will come after Iran n Russia like they did with France, is the Iranians willing to live in daily fear of Suicide bombings ? , I think Iran can't win this war, so it shouldn't go in, the enemy is too strong for Iran even if backed by Russia, it's better to stay away n let Bashar face his destiny.


----------



## Rukarl

islamiceschatologist said:


> it's too late, blood has been spelled, the Syrians n Sunnis in General will never tolerate the Iranians n Russians intervening to save Bashar, they will come after Iran n Russia like they did with France, is the Iranians willing to live in daily fear of Suicide bombings ? , I think Iran can't win this war, so it shouldn't go in, the enemy is too strong for Iran even if backed by Russia, it's better to stay away n let Bashar face his destiny.



Iran is surrounded by wartorn nations but still is one of the most stable countries in the entire region. Iran is a strong nation, it will never have chaos on its doorstep.



500 said:


> More ghanima:


Ghanima ? Are you an Arab ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

islamiceschatologist said:


> it's too late, blood has been spelled, the Syrians n Sunnis in General will never tolerate the Iranians n Russians intervening to save Bashar, they will come after Iran n Russia like they did with France, is the Iranians willing to live in daily fear of Suicide bombings ? , I think Iran can't win this war, so it shouldn't go in, the enemy is too strong for Iran even if backed by Russia, it's better to stay away n let Bashar face his destiny.




TOUCH Russia or Iran with a single bullet and they are dead. Russia and Iran are not what they should mess with. Russians and Iranians are not Arabs. They are certainly not SAA. They WILL level every rebel town and village and kill everyone if rebels even TOUCH them.


updated map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> TOUCH Russia or Iran with a single bullet and they are dead. Russia and Iran are not what they should mess with. Russians and Iranians are not Arabs. They are certainly not SAA. They WILL level every rebel town and village and kill everyone if rebels even TOUCH them.
> 
> 
> updated map


ICARDA, Rasm Sahrij and Tell Hadiya are in rebel hands. The corridor to Kwers must be narrower too.


----------



## Malik Alashter

islamiceschatologist said:


> the enemy is too strong


Are they really too strong or they fight in urban areas.

These strong saw them running for their life in Iraq and syria.

soon they will be wiped of the face of the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> ICARDA, Rasm Sahrij and Tell Hadiya are in rebel hands. The corridor to Kwers must be narrower too.




Do you have a source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Do you have a source?


----------



## ultron

500 said:


>




Those were posted today and dunked as fake. This Stork tweeter user is not reliable. He posts a lot of really old vids.


Russia Iran Tu-160 bombers. You know a town is down when you see one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Those were posted today and dunked as fake. This Stork tweeter user is not reliable. He posts a lot of really old vids.


These videos are not old and geolocated. Assadists on the other hand could not post any video from this location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

waa waa waa Russia Iran storming the rebel town of Mahin

Syrian Armed Forces Launch Massive Military Operation to Liberate Maheen in East Homs



500 said:


> These videos are not old and geolocated. Assadists on the other hand could not post any video from this location




Rebels cannot hold ground out in the open plain. They be cut down by bombs and shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured al-Ruhba in Damascus province

Jaysh Al-Islam is in Trouble at the Strategic Marj Al-Sultan Airbase as the Syrian Army Captures Al-Ruhba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

IR1907 said:


> Do you still think that you can win this war?


Yes, the Syrian people will win over Iran, Russia, and Assad. A popular revolution is very hard to kill, especially since God is on our side. Unless God is on the side of people who say Labayka ya Hussein instead of Labayka ya Allah. 



ultron said:


> Russia Iran captured al-Ruhba in Damascus province
> 
> Jaysh Al-Islam is in Trouble at the Strategic Marj Al-Sultan Airbase as the Syrian Army Captures Al-Ruhba


Al Masdar? Bahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oproh

The Syrian people will win over isis and moderate beheaders with the help of Russia and Iran.
The only thing that terrorists supporters can do is too cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dr.Thrax said:


> Labayka ya Hussein instead of Labayka ya Allah.


And what's wrong with that when you say labayka ya Hussain.

You ignorant you don't know yet you still argue.

this what your Wahhabi scum fatwa about labayk.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...vB-RfpLG9FosNrv4A&sig2=ddqnTU8bBcS0PKb2sX5U4g


----------



## Madali

Saudi foreign minister: We are missing a four-letter word A-S-S-A-D

heh heh

Audio file at the bottom of the page, listen to it on the 50 seconds mark

http://www.al-akhbar.com/node/246117


----------



## SALMAN F

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes, the Syrian people will win over Iran, Russia, and Assad. A popular revolution is very hard to kill, especially since God is on our side. Unless God is on the side of people who say Labayka ya Hussein instead of Labayka ya Allah.
> 
> 
> Al Masdar? Bahahaha


There isn't any revolution or Syria and Syrians they all gone


----------



## 500

Russian Cruise missiles Kh-55/555 exploded in the air and fell in midst of nowhere:




















Well, at least they reach Syria this time and did not fell in Iran like Kalibr.



oproh said:


> The Syrian people will win over isis and moderate beheaders with the help of Russia and Iran.
> The only thing that terrorists supporters can do is too cry.


I dont know what;s ur purpose on this forum. All u do is saying slogans Putin & Ayatulas STRONK!!111, all who oppose them are terrorist beheaders. Zero information and contribution in ur posts.


----------



## Azeri440

500 said:


> Russian Cruise missiles Kh-55/555 exploded in the air and fell in midst of nowhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least they reach Syria this time and did not fell in Iran like Kalibr.
> 
> 
> I dont know what;s ur purpose on this forum. All u do is saying slogans Putin & Ayatulas STRONK!!111, all who oppose them are terrorist beheaders. Zero information and contribution in ur posts.



seems strange , what's the point? launching from Caspian was at least a show of power 

Iran also has its own copy of Kh-55 , maybe testing it out on real targets?


----------



## SiCiSi

Propaganda fail, there were no cruise missiles fired at targets during the past week. Only aerial bombardment.

Try harder boy. No one is believing what you are posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Unless God is on the side of people who say Labayka ya Hussein instead of Labayka ya Allah.




God is part of culture. It does not physically exist you moron  Muhammad (PBUH) created Islam in the 600s.


Russia Iran entered Humaymah al Kabeera in Aleppo province.

Breaking: Syrian Army Enters Humaymah Al-Kabeera Village in East Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

oproh said:


> The Syrian people will win over isis and moderate beheaders with the help of Russia and Iran.
> The only thing that terrorists supporters can do is too cry.



The reason terrorist supporters are crying because they know what is coming. 

After Assad and Russia are done with these so called foreign 'rebels', they will make sure the sponsors of these animals pay in blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Propaganda fail, there were no cruise missiles fired at targets during the past week. Only aerial bombardment.
> 
> Try harder boy. No one is believing what you are posting.


Video upload (SMDJ) - vidme



Azeri440 said:


> seems strange , what's the point? launching from Caspian was at least a show of power
> 
> Iran also has its own copy of Kh-55 , maybe testing it out on real targets?


No its Russian.


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Video upload (SMDJ) - vidme



Yeah, no one can post an older video on the internet right?

Try again and at least put in some effort this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia fired cruise missiles from naval vessels and long range bombers at rebel targets today

Syria 24 English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> Russia fired cruise missiles from naval vessels and long range bombers at rebel targets today
> 
> Syria 24 English



I didnt hear anything about the Kh-555 being used today. Any idea is these launches were from the Caspian or somewhere else?



500 said:


> No its Russian.



No proof of the date of the photo.

Holy hell you are bad at propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SiCiSi said:


> I didnt hear anything about the Kh-555 being used today. Any idea is these launches were from the Caspian or somewhere else?




From the Mediterranean

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUAnC9cWIAAD-jp.jpg


Putin says revenge will be served for shooting down Russian airliner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666533319115481088
I quote* “Our military operation with aviation in Syria should not just simply continue, it should be intensified so that the criminals understand that revenge is unavoidable,” *


This is what rebels get for taking down an airliner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

ultron said:


> From the Mediterranean
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUAnC9cWIAAD-jp.jpg
> 
> 
> Putin says revenge will be served for shooting down Russian airliner
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666533319115481088
> I quote* “Our military operation with aviation in Syria should not just simply continue, it should be intensified so that the criminals understand that revenge is unavoidable,” *



Ive been hearing that some powerful people want to put our bio weapons to use in this campaign. Hopefully this goes through and we can test out our Ebolapox virus on live targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

a Kilo class attack submarine in the Mediterranean fired Kalibr cruise missiles at Raqqa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666592070015000577

Russia bombed Kafr Zita







Russia bombed Khan Shaykhun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

This site is neat:

Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - liveuamap.com


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> This site is neat:
> 
> Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - liveuamap.com




beware that is a Ukrainian site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> beware that is a Ukrainian site



Aren't Ukraines indo-europeans?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> Aren't Ukraines indo-europeans?




ye but there are rivalries just like there is Arab rivalry between Iraq and Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> * South Lebanon is high mountain area, similar to Latakia. I should remind u that Assadists and Hezbollah are already 2 years storming Salma (which is smaller than Bint Jbeil) and could not even enter it despite they dropped 10 times more barrels on it than there are houses.



Qalamoun was a high mountain area, which was predominately captured by Hezbollah against a force of thousands of rebel fighters who were controlling the area for years. In fact, Hezbollah capture more land in Qalamoun in two weeks than IDF did in South Lebanon for an entire month.



> IDF did not plan to storm Bint Jbeil, but take buildings at its outskirts and bypass. That what happened, but then one commander thought he can take town easily and sent one battalion inside. Battalion was ambushed in center of the town 6 people lost and IDF returned to its previous plan. Thats about it. In this skirmish Hezbollah lost more than IDF.



Yes, it did. That is why initial IDF-reports in the Israeli media claimed that Bint Jbeil was captured, which the IDF couldn't manage to do for the entire duration of the war.



> Of course IDF advanced much more than couple miles (although couple miles is also good in mountain area, Salma cough Salma). Here for example Kornet captured in Rachaf, 4 miles from the border:



Spare me the equipment the IDF seized. The war was a complete failure on the side of the IDF, and Israeli soldiers even saw themselves tactically being outmaneuvered by Hezbollah-fighters on the battlefield.

You couldn't advance more than a couple of miles into South Lebanon despite your super-duper armor, superiority in manpower and an air force which was conducting hundreds of sorties per day. You had to withdraw and agree to a cease-fire while haven't achieved a single goal on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Rebels blow up Humvee used by Iraqi Shiite forces






New Restaurant name TOW opening in Aleppo suburb

*(specialty serving Iraqi and Iranian BBQ)*

please note sign outside







Unauthorized vehicles will be TOWed away at Iranian expense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

United said:


> Rebels blow up Humvee used by Iraqi Shiite forces



Yet rebels lost hundreds of kilometers to these same militias. Let them enjoy some minor 'successes' on the battlefield, while losing more land each weak. Like I said, the push in southern Aleppo is only the beginning. Expect more reinforcements from these same militias, and more land being captured by them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

United said:


> Rebels blow up Humvee used by Iraqi Shiite forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Restaurant name TOW opening in Aleppo suburb
> 
> *(specialty serving Iraqi and Iranian BBQ)*
> 
> please note sign outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unauthorized vehicles will be TOWed away at Iranian expense




These HUMVEEs used by Iraqi Shia are built in Iran. Thousands are built every year. Armed with 14.5 mm heavy machine guns, these HUMVEEs splash personnel from more than a kilometer away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Qalamoun was a high mountain area, which was predominately captured by Hezbollah against a force of thousands of rebel fighters who were controlling the area for years. In fact, Hezbollah capture more land in Qalamoun in two weeks than IDF did in South Lebanon for an entire month.


Qalamoun is desert with no vegetation at all and very little population if at all + it is encircled by Hezbollah from all sides.
South Lebanon on the other hand is dense populated (~1 million) vegetated area + unlimited supplies from Syria.

One must be retarded to compare these two. And Qalamoun campaign took over half year (still not finished).



> Yes, it did. That is why initial IDF-reports in the Israeli media claimed that Bint Jbeil was captured, which the IDF couldn't manage to do for the entire duration of the war.


As I said IDF captured outskirts of Bint Jbeil as it was planned from the beginning (there is no sense to storm 30 K town if you are not planning to stay there) . Since resistance was less than expected and there was no sighn of Hezies which fled and hided in the center, commander decided to send battalion inside, contrary to the initial plan. One clash in center of Bint Jbeil ended 6 killed from Israeli side and dozen killed Hezies followed. IDF returned to initial plan. Thats it.



> Spare me the equipment the IDF seized. The war was a complete failure on the side of the IDF, and Israeli soldiers even saw themselves tactically being outmaneuvered by Hezbollah-fighters on the battlefield.


1) I proved that ur claim about 2 miles was false. 
2) Hezbollah did not show any maneuvering during the war at all. All they did is hiding in civilian areas and firing rockets. Thats it.

Hezies were miserably beaten, they lost 500 their best fighters, over 1000 were badly injured, dozens of huge bunkers built with Iranianb money were destroyed, they were forced to accept Lebanese army and international peacekeepers in South Lebanon (which they refused to to prior the war), stopped claiming Shabaa Farms and their leader hides like a rat since then.

Their only achievement was capturing 2 soldier bodies in coward border patrol attack.



> You couldn't advance more than a couple of miles into South Lebanon despite your super-duper armor, superiority in manpower and an air force which was conducting hundreds of sorties per day. You had to withdraw and agree to a cease-fire while haven't achieved a single goal on the battlefield.


U repeat lie after I proved it is false. Are u that desperate?


----------



## ultron

Tu-22M3, Tu-95MS, Tu-160 bombers shot 34 cruise missiles at rebels







a Kh-555 cruise missile flying over Idlib province







a Kh-555 cruise missile detaches its cruise stage booster and goes into supersonic terminal attack stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamiceschatologist

what's stopping Russia from nuking Daesh with tacticaal nukes or Tsar bombs ?? would a Paris like attack change that ??
bc it's coming , Russia should be ready


----------



## ultron

Putin says rebels took down Russian air liner, vows to kill all rebels in Syria.








islamiceschatologist said:


> what's stopping Russia from nuking Daesh with tacticaal nukes or Tsar bombs ?? would a Paris like attack change that ??
> bc it's coming , Russia should be ready




Russia has 150 million people. Rebels in Syria only has 1 million people. It would be suicidal for rebels in Syria to fight Russia and Iran and Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Qalamoun is desert with no vegetation at all and very little population if at all + it is encircled by Hezbollah from all sides.
> South Lebanon on the other hand is dense populated (~1 million) vegetated area + unlimited supplies from Syria.
> 
> One must be retarded to compare these two. And Qalamoun campaign took over half year (still not finished).



Qalamoun has overall the same topography as South Lebanon. I'm not talking about the entire area of South Lebanon. When I say that the IDF couldn't advance more than a couple of miles into Lebanon, I obviously mean the Bint Jbeil and Maroun al-Ras areas. Hezbollah on the other hand captured larger urbanized/populous areas and overall territory in Qalamoun than IDF did in 2006.



> As I said IDF captured outskirts of Bint Jbeil as it was planned from the beginning (there is no sense to storm 30 K town if you are not planning to stay there) . Since resistance was less than expected and there was no sighn of Hezies which fled and hided in the center, commander decided to send battalion inside, contrary to the initial plan. One clash in center of Bint Jbeil ended 6 killed from Israeli side and dozen killed Hezies followed. IDF returned to initial plan. Thats it.



Spare me your nonsense. The fact that the Israeli government mobilized the reserves (when initial regular and SOF units couldn't capture urbanized areas nor fully secure the perimeters) speaks on its own. In fact, this was so hastily done that these Israeli reserve troops arrived at the front without the necessary equipment, without a coherent battle plan, and without the munitions necessary to carry on the fight.

Small Hezbollah units from the Nasr Brigade tactically outmaneuvered IDF-units in Maroun al Ras:

''IDF detachments continually failed to flank the defenders, meeting counterpunches toward the west of the city. Special three-man hunter-killer teams from the Nasr Brigade destroyed several Israeli armored vehicles during the fight with light man-made anti-tank missiles. "We knew they were going to do this," Ilay Talmor, an exhausted Israeli second lieutenant, said at the time. "This is territory they say is theirs. We would do the same thing if someone came into our country."

About Bint Jbeil:

''On July 26, IDF officials conceded that the previous 24 hours in their fight for Bint Jbail was "the hardest day of fighting in southern Lebanon". After failing to take the town from Hezbollah in the morning, IDF commanders decided to send in their elite Golani Brigade. In two hours in the afternoon, nine Golani Brigade soldiers were killed and 22 were wounded. Late in the afternoon, the IDF deployed its elite Paratroopers Brigade to Maroun al-Ras, where fighting with elements of the Nasr Brigade was in its third day. ''

''On July 27, in response to the failure of its units to take these cities, the Israeli government agreed to a call-up of three more reserve divisions - a full 15,000 troops. By July 28, however, it was becoming clear just how severe the failure of the IAF had been in its attempts to stop Hezbollah rocket attacks. On that day, Hezbollah deployed a new rocket, the Khaibar-1, which hit Afula. ''

You lost a war against a foe which did not even call upon its reserves, did not have an air force, armored units, similar capabilities in manpower, intelligence, etc.

The IDF, when faced by a determined and skilled foe, is nothing more than an overrated fighting force relying on its mighty air force. You have been facing all these incompetent Arab conventional armies for the past decades so that the first militant group which did not run away on the battlefield had managed to deliver your multi-billion army a hard blow.

''Moreover, and more significant, Hezbollah's fighters proved to be dedicated and disciplined. Using intelligence assets to pinpoint Israeli infantry penetrations, they proved the equal of Israel's best fighting units. In some cases, Israeli units were defeated on the field of battle, forced into sudden retreats or forced to rely on air cover to save elements from being overrun. Even toward the end of the war, on August 9, the IDF announced that 15 of its reserve soldiers were killed and 40 wounded in fighting in the villages of Marjayoun, Khiam and Kila - a stunning casualty rate for a marginal piece of real estate.''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

this is what rebels are getting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

islamiceschatologist said:


> what's stopping Russia from nuking Daesh with tacticaal nukes or Tsar bombs ?? would a Paris like attack change that ??
> bc it's coming , Russia should be ready


Defeating Daesh is easy for Russia, but what do you replace it with? You can not send Kurds, Shias or Alawites to govern rural and conservative Sunnis. So over time there would be a power vacuum and Daesh 2.0 would be created to bring order.


----------



## ultron

F117 said:


> Defeating Daesh is easy for Russia, but what do you replace it with? You can not send Kurds, Shias or Alawites to govern rural and conservative Sunnis. So over time there would be a power vacuum and Daesh 2.0 would be created to bring order.




Assad is the replacement. Assad is a puppet of Russia and Iran.


Russia strikes against rebels will be intensified. Long range bombers based in the Caucasus to strike Syrian targets.

Long-range bombers to fly anti-ISIS missions from Russia, Putin orders Navy to work with France — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Propaganda fail, there were no cruise missiles fired at targets during the past week. Only aerial bombardment.
> 
> Try harder boy. No one is believing what you are posting.


Russian MoD confirms 34 cruise missiles were launched from Tu-160 and Tu-95 bombers:

с 9:00 до 9:40 стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-160 и Ту-95МС проведены пуски 34 крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по целям боевиков в провинциях Аллепо и Идлиб.

ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны РФ в два раза увеличило количество воздушных ударов по террористам в Сирии

Next time keep quiet crying bear boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

BREAKING:

Moscow is going to deploy 25 strategic long-range bombers to Syria. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666625076557709314

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Surenas said:


> BREAKING:
> 
> Moscow is going to deploy 25 strategic long-range bombers to Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666625076557709314




These will be based in Latakia?



500 said:


> Russian MoD confirms 34 cruise missiles were launched from Tu-160 and Tu-95 bombers:
> 
> с 9:00 до 9:40 стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-160 и Ту-95МС проведены пуски 34 крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по целям боевиков в провинциях Аллепо и Идлиб.
> 
> ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны РФ в два раза увеличило количество воздушных ударов по террористам в Сирии
> 
> Next time keep quiet crying bear boy.




Why don't Israel join in the strikes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

ultron said:


> These will be based in Latakia?



No. They will probably operate from Russia's Mozdok air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia says Tu-160 and Tu-95MS bombers used.

Russia adds 8 Su-34 bombers and 4 Su-27SM fighters to strike rebels.

Syria 24 English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Qalamoun has overall the same topography as South Lebanon.


Good joke.

This is South Lebanon, lots of green and villages/towns everywhere:






This is Qalamoun, just empty rocks:







> I'm not talking about the entire area of South Lebanon. When I say that the IDF couldn't advance more than a couple of miles into Lebanon, I obviously mean the Bint Jbeil and Maroun al-Ras areas. Hezbollah on the other hand captured larger urbanized/populous areas and overall territory in Qalamoun than IDF did in 2006.


Israel bypassed Bint Jbeil as I said.



> Spare me your nonsense. The fact that the Israeli government mobilized the reserves (when initial regular and SOF units couldn't capture urbanized areas nor fully secure the perimeters) speaks on its own. In fact, this was so hastily done that these Israeli reserve troops arrived at the front without the necessary equipment, without a coherent battle plan, and without the munitions necessary to carry on the fight.


IDF is reserve based army. Israel always mobilizes reserves even for operations in Gaza. Overall some 40 K were mobilized - less than 10% of IDF reserve pool.



> Small Hezbollah units from the Nasr Brigade tactically outmaneuvered IDF-units in Maroun al Ras:
> 
> ''IDF detachments continually failed to flank the defenders, meeting counterpunches toward the west of the city. Special three-man hunter-killer teams from the Nasr Brigade destroyed several Israeli armored vehicles during the fight with light man-made anti-tank missiles. "We knew they were going to do this," Ilay Talmor, an exhausted Israeli second lieutenant, said at the time. "This is territory they say is theirs. We would do the same thing if someone came into our country."
> 
> About Bint Jbeil:
> 
> ''On July 26, IDF officials conceded that the previous 24 hours in their fight for Bint Jbail was "the hardest day of fighting in southern Lebanon". After failing to take the town from Hezbollah in the morning, IDF commanders decided to send in their elite Golani Brigade. In two hours in the afternoon, nine Golani Brigade soldiers were killed and 22 were wounded. Late in the afternoon, the IDF deployed its elite Paratroopers Brigade to Maroun al-Ras, where fighting with elements of the Nasr Brigade was in its third day. ''
> 
> ''On July 27, in response to the failure of its units to take these cities, the Israeli government agreed to a call-up of three more reserve divisions - a full 15,000 troops. By July 28, however, it was becoming clear just how severe the failure of the IAF had been in its attempts to stop Hezbollah rocket attacks. On that day, Hezbollah deployed a new rocket, the Khaibar-1, which hit Afula. ''


LOL, you are quotting Mark Perry - anti Israeli clown, former Arafat's adviser, who reported about secret base in Azerbaijan. 

Israel’s Secret Staging Ground | Foreign Policy



> You lost a war against a foe which did not even call upon its reserves, did not have an air force, armored units, similar capabilities in manpower, intelligence, etc.


Yada yada. Keep repeating until u believe that urself. As I said, hezbollah lost 500 best fighters, villages, bunkers. All they gained - two bodies of Israeli soldiers captured in coward attack on border patrol.


----------



## ultron

rebels in Syria hit by Russian strategic long range bombers







Russia deploys an additional 37 aircraft including 8 Su-34 bombers and 4 Su-27SM fighters to Latakia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666634586118619136
Russia Iran Tu-160 bombers on the way to attack rebels in Syria

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUBZ8i7UEAAolVw.jpg


Russia deploys Kh-101 cruise missiles fired from Tu-160 and Tu-95MS bombers against rebels in Syria

Kh-101/-102 - Missile ThreatMissile Threat


more Iran proxy Iraqi Shia arrived at the Palmyra front

Iraqi Paramilitary Reinforcements Arrive in West Palmyra to Aid the Syrian Army


Russia deploys 10 imagery and signals intelligence satellites to find and track rebels in Syria

Russian Warplanes Destroy 140 Terrorist Targets in Syria


Russia deploys Kh-101 stealthy cruise missiles to kill rebels in Syria







Russia blow up a rebel oil convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Russia says Tu-160 and Tu-95MS bombers used.
> 
> Russia adds 8 Su-34 bombers and 4 Su-27SM fighters to strike rebels.
> 
> Syria 24 English



This is a huge escalation on side of the Russians. 

I am surprised no one else is picking up on this. The introduction of Strategic Bombers will allow the SAA to flatten out any Rebel Positions, and having a friendly aerial artillery loiter in the area for hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> This is a huge escalation on side of the Russians.
> 
> I am surprised no one else is picking up on this. The introduction of Strategic Bombers will allow the SAA to flatten out any Rebel Positions, and having a friendly aerial artillery loiter in the area for hours.




any rebel movement on the ground would be severely punished from the air, artillery, sea based cruise missiles


Iran deploys well over 6,000 proxy Iraqi Shia to Syria

Iraqi Paramilitary Reinforcements Arrive in West Palmyra to Aid the Syrian Army


Russia air power kill rebels in Syria







Nowhere for rebels to hide from Russian satellites

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUBel_4UwAEP1EW.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> This is a huge escalation on side of the Russians.
> 
> I am surprised no one else is picking up on this. The introduction of Strategic Bombers will allow the SAA to flatten out any Rebel Positions, and having a friendly aerial artillery loiter in the area for hours.


It does not change anything. Cruise missiles have same warhead as free fall bombs but 1000 times more expensive. So its basically just propaganda for show, especially since most (if not all) of these cruise missiles have failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

500 said:


> It does not change anything. Cruise missiles have same warhead as free fall bombs but 1000 times more expensive. So its basically just propaganda for show, especially since most (if not all) of these cruise missiles have failed.



Why do you support Isis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> It does not change anything. Cruise missiles have same warhead as free fall bombs but 1000 times more expensive. So its basically just propaganda for show, especially since most (if not all) of these cruise missiles have failed.




Do YOU have any idea how many bombs the US dropped on Germany in WW2? Millions. Cost is nothing. Rebels killed Russian passengers on a plane. Now they will die from millions of cruise missiles.








Daneshmand said:


> Why do you support Isis?




I'm beginning to suspect @500 needs his head checked since he says most cruise missiles fail to reach target

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

I was thinking that russians will uses only old ammunition and weapons in Syria but today they surprised me with the new barrage of cruise missiles,long range bombers,laser guided bombs....
Beast is awake but someone bleed very nasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> I'm beginning to suspect @500 needs his head checked since he says most cruise missiles fail to reach target



No, really. It is a valid question. Why he/she is supporting Isis? Is there any reason? Family relations? Financial relations? What compels one or a whole state support these cannibal zombies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia kill rebels using Tu long range strategic bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Daneshmand said:


> Why do you support Isis?


Cruise missiles are 1000 times more expensive than free fall bombs = ISIS support for u? 

I hate Baath and think it must be eradicated: both Iraqi Baath aka ISIS and Syrian Baath aka Assad.

You are directly supporting Syrian Baath and indirectly support Iraqi Baath aka ISIS by bombing anti ISIS rebels.



500 said:


> Yesterday KHAPUASS air raid destroyed one of the largest textile yarn plants in the Middle East, which provided job to 600 people.


120.000 people without bread after Russia/Assad airstrike destroys bread factory in Atarib (Aleppo):


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> 120.000 people without bread after Russia/Assad airstrike destroys bread factory in Atarib (Aleppo):


Good news !!! People who support Islamofascists don't deserve to eat anything.



ultron said:


> I'm beginning to suspect @500 needs his head checked since he says most cruise missiles fail to reach target



The dude is a propagandist without a doubt and his trollings are in favour of Israeli propaganda machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

bombs hit the target











The types of space sattelites which is being used in the war against terrorists.




from the left to right: Optoelectronic satellites, radio-electronic satellites to intercept AWACS, Air-defence and others signals , Optoelectronic satellites for detail observing, communication satellites, remote sensing satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia air force four engine bombers hitting ISIS allies in Aleppo and Idlib provinces HARD. Thousands killed.








Russia deploys Msta-B artillery unit to fight rebels

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5903/94845085.134/0_1418a1_896ffeea_orig


Tu-22M3 bombers. Terror of rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Halash in southern Aleppo province

Syrian Army and Hezbollah Capture Halash in Southern Aleppo


Terror of rebels. Tu-95 four engine bombers.







Russia Iran take on rebels near Palmyra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Barmaley said:


> bombs hit the target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The types of space sattelites which is being used in the war against terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the left to right: Optoelectronic satellites, radio-electronic satellites to intercept AWACS, Air-defence and others signals , Optoelectronic satellites for detail observing, communication satellites, remote sensing satellites.


 lol @500's monkeys have nothing to defend themselves from superior technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran take on rebels in Jobar







Russia Iran bombers kill thousands of people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

IR1907 said:


> lol @500's monkeys have nothing to defend themselves from superior technology.


This is superior technology. Assad's central airport before and after:











This is not really:












Rukarl said:


> Good news !!! People who support Islamofascists don't deserve to eat anything.


Islamofascists are fighting for Assad.










Plus what u just said is example of fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Islamofascists are fighting for Assad.




Shia and Salafists have been sworn enemies since the beginning of time. Even if there is no Assad, Shia would still come to Syria to kill Salafists.

Russia Iran Mi-24 helicopter gunships. Terror of rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> It does not change anything. Cruise missiles have same warhead as free fall bombs but 1000 times more expensive. So its basically just propaganda for show, especially since most (if not all) of these cruise missiles have failed.



Off course it is, the amount of firepower a strategic bomber can carry far outweighs what a tactical bomber can carry. A good example would be, the B52's or B1's can carry 5 to 10 times more ordnances than a F15 or F16 can. Same is the case here, a TU95 or TU160 can carry far more firepower when compared with SU34. I doubt it the Russians will use these Strategic Bombers to fire cruise missiles and will be using these free fall bombs in vast amounts of numbers to carpet bomb the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia bombed rebel bakeries in Saraqeb and Atareb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666728549550723072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

notorious_eagle said:


> Off course it is, the amount of firepower a strategic bomber can carry far outweighs what a tactical bomber can carry. A good example would be, the B52's or B1's can carry 5 to 10 times more ordnances than a F15 or F16 can. Same is the case here, a TU95 or TU160 can carry far more firepower when compared with SU34. I doubt it the Russians will use these Strategic Bombers to fire cruise missiles and will be using these free fall bombs in vast amounts of numbers to carpet bomb the enemy.



Tu-160 is the world's largest combat aircraft. It can carry over 40 tonnes of ordinance. That is more than twice the maximum take off weight of F-16. It has a range of 12,000+ km and can carry six Kh-101 cruise missiles each with a range of 3,000+ km. It can fly from anywhere in Russia and hit targets anywhere on planet earth. Without refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Daneshmand said:


> Tu-160 is the world's largest combat aircraft. It can carry over 40 tonnes of ordinance. That is more than twice the maximum take off weight of F-16. It has a range of 12,000+ km and can carry six Kh-101 cruise missiles each with a range of 3,000+ km. It can fly from anywhere in Russia and hit targets anywhere on planet earth. Without refueling.




the deadliest war plane mankind has ever built

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Off course it is, the amount of firepower a strategic bomber can carry far outweighs what a tactical bomber can carry. A good example would be, the B52's or B1's can carry 5 to 10 times more ordnances than a F15 or F16 can. Same is the case here, a TU95 or TU160 can carry far more firepower when compared with SU34. I doubt it the Russians will use these Strategic Bombers to fire cruise missiles and will be using these free fall bombs in vast amounts of numbers to carpet bomb the enemy.


Unlike B-52 and B-1, Tu-160 and Tu-95 can only carry cruise missiles, thats why they are useless in conflicts like Syria.


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


> the deadliest war plane mankind has ever built



Deadliest or not, it punches big holes in the ground. That is what counts against the cannibals and it shows to the supporters of the cannibals, that they are dealing with a true force of gigantic proportions. 

But even Tu-160 with a maximum takeoff weight 12 times that of a Rafale is useless in this kind of war without ground operation. Someone must go on the ground and hold the territory. Without this, all the planes in the world will fail to defeat the cannibal zombies.


----------



## ultron

Daneshmand said:


> But even Tu-160 with a maximum takeoff weight 12 times that of a Rafale is useless in this kind of war without ground operation. Someone must go on the ground and hold the territory. Without this, all the planes in the world will fail to defeat the cannibal zombies.




Unless, they use nukes.







Russia Iran claims to have captured Radwan in Latakia province


Russia Iran take on rebels in eastern Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Unlike B-52 and B-1, Tu-160 and Tu-95 can only carry cruise missiles, thats why they are useless in conflicts like Syria.



Not true. 

Also, you're discounting the TU22. As i said before, these Bombers bring Overwhelming Firepower on the Battlefield and gives the Russian Air Force the ability to carpet bomb areas controlled by the Rebels. Their utility will soon be tested in Syria, but already with Russian Guidance it appears the SAA is pushing the rebels back hard. 

_"The Tu-160 is capable of carrying the strategic cruise missile Kh-55MS, which is known in the West by the Nato designation and codename AS-15 Kent. Up to 12 Kh-55MS missiles can be carried, six in each bay. The Kh-55MS is propelled by a turbofan engine. The maximum range is 3,000km, and it is armed with a 200kt nuclear warhead.

The weapons bays are also fitted with launchers for the Kh-15P, which has the Nato designation and codename AS-16 Kickback. The Kh-15P Kickback has solid rocket fuel propulsion, which gives a range up to 200km. The Kickback can be fitted with a conventional 250kg warhead or a nuclear warhead. *The aircraft is also capable of carrying a range of aerial bombs with a total weight up to 40t."*

Tu-160 Blackjack Strategic Bomber - Airforce Technology_


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Rashwan from Nusra in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures Tal Al-Rashwan While Repelling Nusra at Deir Hanna in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Unlike B-52 and B-1, Tu-160 and Tu-95 can only carry cruise missiles, thats why they are useless in conflicts like Syria.




But Tu-22 can, and it wouldn't be to hard to modify Tu-160 and Tu-95 to drop bombs.




500 said:


> It does not change anything. Cruise missiles have same warhead as free fall bombs but 1000 times more expensive. So its basically just propaganda for show, *especially since most (if not all) of these cruise missiles have failed.*




Do you have down's syndrome? Serious question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Terror of rebels. Su-35 bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Iran deploys well over 6,000 proxy Iraqi Shia to Syria


While these Iraqi paramilitary fighters are not members of a professional army, they form some of the most effective anti-ISIS units in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Malik Alashter said:


> While these Iraqi paramilitary fighters are not members of a professional army, they form some of the most effective anti-ISIS units in the region.




That's right. And there is explanation. These guys are religious and are not afraid to die. 

I quote *While these Iraqi paramilitary fighters are not members of a professional army, they form some of the most effective anti-ISIS units in the region; this is likely due to their religious beliefs and close coordination with the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps’ Central Command.*

*Iraqi Paramilitary Reinforcements Arrive in West Palmyra to Aid the Syrian Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Tiger forces redeployed to capture northern Hama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Russian operations after they confirmed that a bomb brought down Russian passenger plane in Sinai Penninsula.

Tu-160 and the Tu-22M are on display.







Russia has also confirmed the expansion of its fleet in Syria. Before and after picture is below. Maybe someone can help translate:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

A.M. said:


> Russian operations after they confirmed that a bomb brought down Russian passenger plane in Sinai Penninsula.
> 
> Tu-160 and the Tu-22M are on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has also confirmed the expansion of its fleet in Syria. Before and after picture is below. Maybe someone can help translate:




Adding 5 Tu-160 bombers, 6 Tu-95MS bombers, 14 Tu-22M3 bombers, 8 Su-34 bombers, 4 Su-27SM bombers. These operate from the Caucasus. From Latakia operate 4 Su-30SM bombers, 4 Su-34 bombers, 12 Su-25SM bombers, 12 Su-24M bombers, 12 Mi-24 helicopter gunships, 4 Mi-8 utility helicopters.


Terror of rebels. Iranian air force F-14 bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> 6,000 proxy Iraqi Shia


This is not right Iraqis are no proxies of no one Iraqis fight isis for their life and to keep the shrine of Zainab PBUH intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Russian MoD confirms 34 cruise missiles were launched from Tu-160 and Tu-95 bombers:
> 
> с 9:00 до 9:40 стратегическими ракетоносцами Ту-160 и Ту-95МС проведены пуски 34 крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по целям боевиков в провинциях Аллепо и Идлиб.
> 
> ТАСС: Политика - Минобороны РФ в два раза увеличило количество воздушных ударов по террористам в Сирии
> 
> Next time keep quiet crying bear boy.



Next time post sources. I told you before.

Because of the flag under your name, everything you say is considered a lie unless you can prove otherwise. Not that hard to understand yeah?

Anyway.

Tu 95 has entered the battle. Jihadi animals have no idea of the kind of firepower it can carry. 

Also, talk of using bio-weapons is getting stronger among the decision makers. At this point everyone who is anyone in our armed forces supports the use of VX and plague on the jihadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

updated Aleppo map


----------



## Dr.Thrax

oproh said:


> The Syrian people will win over isis and moderate beheaders with the help of Russia and Iran.
> The only thing that terrorists supporters can do is too cry.


Yes yes, Syrian people are totally cheering the people that are bombing them.







Malik Alashter said:


> And what's wrong with that when you say labayka ya Hussain.
> 
> You ignorant you don't know yet you still argue.
> 
> this what your Wahhabi scum fatwa about labayk.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAAOApqFQoTCLioubrplskCFUfgJgodxv8K9Q&url=http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=158713&Option=FatwaId&usg=AFQjCNESuVus5ZGTQvB-RfpLG9FosNrv4A&sig2=ddqnTU8bBcS0PKb2sX5U4g


There is nothing wrong with saying Labayk.
But there is a clear difference when rebels say Labayka ya Allah and Shiites say Labayka ya Hussein. Shows who has allegiance to whom.


ultron said:


> God is part of culture. It does not physically exist you moron  Muhammad (PBUH) created Islam in the 600s.
> 
> 
> Russia Iran entered Humaymah al Kabeera in Aleppo province.
> 
> Breaking: Syrian Army Enters Humaymah Al-Kabeera Village in East Aleppo


Whatever you say 


Surenas said:


> Yet rebels lost hundreds of kilometers to these same militias. Let them enjoy some minor 'successes' on the battlefield, while losing more land each weak. Like I said, the push in southern Aleppo is only the beginning. Expect more reinforcements from these same militias, and more land being captured by them too.


Nope. Once Jaysh al Fateh arrived this militias haven't been advancing. In fact, Jaysh al Fateh has already retaken some land. Rasm al Sahrij, ICARDA, Banes, Tal Hadiyah, to name a few.


ultron said:


> These HUMVEEs used by Iraqi Shia are built in Iran. Thousands are built every year. Armed with 14.5 mm heavy machine guns, these HUMVEEs splash personnel from more than a kilometer away.


Idiot, these are US supplied. Given to shiite militias by Iraqi army, then redeployed to Syria by Iran.


notorious_eagle said:


> This is a huge escalation on side of the Russians.
> 
> I am surprised no one else is picking up on this. The introduction of Strategic Bombers will allow the SAA to flatten out any Rebel Positions, and having a friendly aerial artillery loiter in the area for hours.


Yes yes bomb our villages more, sure won't encourage more people to join us and others to become refugees. Putin totally isn't propelling the refugee crisis or anything.

*In actual news:*
Jaysh al Fateh has stopped the sectarian Shiite advance in South Aleppo, and have retaken Rasm al Sharij, Tal Hadiyah, ICARDA, and are on the outskirts of Banes or have retaken it. They also blew up 2 BMPs yesterday, captured 1, and captured 2 Humvees. And destroyed a Humvee with a TOW. Oh the Irony.

In Northern Hama, rebels have taken 3 points south of Morek, getting ever so closer to Hama city to free it from the Tyranny of Assads. 1982.





Russian airstrikes hit bread factory in Aleppo which fed 120,000 people, as well as the ISIS-held water treatment plant that provided water for ALL of Aleppo, regime, ISIS, or rebel held.





Rebels have downed something (¯\_(ツ)_/¯) in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Next time post sources. I told you before.
> 
> Because of the flag under your name, everything you say is considered a lie unless you can prove otherwise. Not that hard to understand yeah?
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Tu 95 has entered the battle. Jihadi animals have no idea of the kind of firepower it can carry.
> 
> Also, talk of using bio-weapons is getting stronger among the decision makers. At this point everyone who is anyone in our armed forces supports the use of VX and plague on the jihadis.


When I posted pics of Kh-55/555 missiles Russian MoD did not confirm yet their use. Difference that I know how cruise missiles look like and u dont, proving once again that are an ignorant little kid who knows nothing except Russia Today.



notorious_eagle said:


> Not true.


Yes true, thats why they never were used in conflicts before.



> Also, you're discounting the TU22.


And whats the point to fly thusands miles on Tu-22 in order to drop dumb bombs when u can do it with Su-24 flying only 20 miles?



> As i said before, these Bombers bring Overwhelming Firepower on the Battlefield and gives the Russian Air Force the ability to carpet bomb areas controlled by the Rebels.


LOL are u in Vietnam? Its year 2015. Plus I dont see jungles in Syria.



> Their utility will soon be tested in Syria, but already with Russian Guidance it appears the SAA is pushing the rebels back hard.


Russian officers guided North Hama offensive which miserably failed. The only success was in South Aleppo where swarms of foreign Shia mercenaries were used. They captured 20x20 km of desert. 



> _"The Tu-160 is capable of carrying the strategic cruise missile Kh-55MS, which is known in the West by the Nato designation and codename AS-15 Kent. Up to 12 Kh-55MS missiles can be carried, six in each bay. The Kh-55MS is propelled by a turbofan engine. The maximum range is 3,000km, and it is armed with a 200kt nuclear warhead.
> 
> The weapons bays are also fitted with launchers for the Kh-15P, which has the Nato designation and codename AS-16 Kickback. The Kh-15P Kickback has solid rocket fuel propulsion, which gives a range up to 200km. The Kickback can be fitted with a conventional 250kg warhead or a nuclear warhead. *The aircraft is also capable of carrying a range of aerial bombs with a total weight up to 40t."*
> 
> Tu-160 Blackjack Strategic Bomber - Airforce Technology_


Thats nonsense. It cant carry any bombs.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> The only success was in South Aleppo where swarms of foreign Shia mercenaries were used. They captured 20x20 km of desert.


Yes what you call swarm will clean Syria of your beloved terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nope. Once Jaysh al Fateh arrived this militias haven't been advancing. In fact, Jaysh al Fateh has already retaken some land. Rasm al Sahrij, ICARDA, Birnah, Tal Hadiyah, to name a few.



Bullcrap. Nothing has been recaptured by which opposition group whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

> Explosion of ammo warehouse kills and wounds no less than 10 rebels




Explosion of ammo warehouse kills and wounds no less than 10 rebels | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights

Handy work of Kh-555

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Surenas said:


> Bullcrap. Nothing has been recaptured by which opposition group whatsoever.


Orly?














¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I have a video of this but shows too many dead bodies 


Project 4202 said:


> Explosion of ammo warehouse kills and wounds no less than 10 rebels | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
> 
> Handy work of Kh-555


Ah yes, Russian logic.
"SOHR is pro-rebel, it's not reliable!11!!!!11!!1!" (When SOHR reports deaths caused by Assad/Russia/Iran)
"OMG look here SOHR says rebels dieded!11!!1!!"

SOHR is actually unreliable FYI, SNHR is much more reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> When I posted pics of Kh-55/555 missiles Russian MoD did not confirm yet their use. Difference that I know how cruise missiles look like and u dont, proving once again that are an ignorant little kid who knows nothing except Russia Today.



You posted pics of cruise missile parts. So what? 

Proof kid, you are considered a liar unless you can prove your statements.

So next time, back up your little pics with irrefutable links.

Until you learn how to do that, you will not be taken seriously by anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Project 4202 said:


> Explosion of ammo warehouse kills and wounds no less than 10 rebels | Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
> 
> Handy work of Kh-555




how does it compare to JASSM?


----------



## Surenas

Dr.Thrax said:


> Orly?



I'm not talking about some equipment. Rebels haven't recaptured any ground ever since. In fact, SAA and allies have taken more ground yesterday, like Halasah near Zitan in South Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Rukarl said:


> Good news !!! People who support Islamofascists don't deserve to eat anything.


exactly my thoughts, this was a pinpoint strategic strike.. only thing these people deserve to eat is bullets, artillery shells and barrel bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Notice how Israel isnt doing anything to stop ISIS. One can easily draw conclusions from that.

Fortunately, after the terrorists are taken care of, answers will be extracted one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

ISIS and others US-backed terrorists should prepare for carpet bombing
Tu-22M3 on the run.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azeri440

SiCiSi said:


> Notice how Israel isnt doing anything to stop ISIS. One can easily draw conclusions from that.
> 
> Fortunately, after the terrorists are taken care of, answers will be extracted one way or another.



Israel would do something against ISIS if they are a threat to them but since they are not , why should they even bother?

main ISIS opponents are Israel's enemies


----------



## United

Jordan Trained Rebel spl forces Landing in Tanaf cover fire provided by 4 US choppers.


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> Jordan Trained Rebel spl forces Landing in Tanaf cover fire provided by 4 US choppers.



Only wearing a cool camouflage does not make one a 'special force'. That's the mentality of many people here. We saw how U.S 'specially trained' rebels surrendered themselves to Nusra terrorists just within days of fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> You posted pics of cruise missile parts. So what?
> 
> Proof kid, you are considered a liar unless you can prove your statements.
> 
> So next time, back up your little pics with irrefutable links.
> 
> Until you learn how to do that, you will not be taken seriously by anyone.


I posted pics of cruise missiles in Syria and correctly identified and analyzed them, before your MoD admitted use of cruise missiles:



500 said:


> Russian Cruise missiles Kh-55/555 exploded in the air and fell in midst of nowhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least they reach Syria this time and did not fell in Iran like Kalibr.



On the other hand *you lied:*



SiCiSi said:


> Propaganda fail, there were no cruise missiles fired at targets during the past week. Only aerial bombardment.
> 
> Try harder boy. No one is believing what you are posting.



Your MoD are also pathological liars:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 705

Therefore pics are much better evidence than your MoD claims. Instead apologize u keep telling personal attacks, proving u are an ignorant kid.



SiCiSi said:


> Notice how Israel isnt doing anything to stop ISIS. One can easily draw conclusions from that.
> 
> Fortunately, after the terrorists are taken care of, answers will be extracted one way or another.


Israel is doing enough:

Security forces arrest ISIS-affiliated Palestinian attempting to enter Israel - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post

The Jewish Press  »  » 7 Israeli Arabs Accused of Forming ISIS Cell to Strike Police, IDF

There are thousands Russian citizens fighting for ISIS and virtually none Israelis. So who is doing more against ISIS?


----------



## Tsilihin

500 ,you spend long time on form unlike content.
What is interesting about this cruise-missile attacks ,are measurement of errors,collecting of data about impact of attack, ratio of success of fired missiles on a target and etc...
All this informations when will be collected and processed can be very good indicator about movement in a military industry...is on good or bad direction.
And to not forget that's one way of creation of new age of weaponry.
I'm not military expert but rationally thinking is not complicated stuff.
And for terrorists...they will be destroyed but on a very nasty way.
I bet that next on repertoar would be a vacuum bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

*Six Israeli-Arabs arrested for attempting to join ISIS*

Shin Bet arrests would-be ISIS recruits from Israeli Arab town - Middle East - Jerusalem Post


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Only wearing a cool camouflage does not make one a 'special force'. That's the mentality of many people here. We saw how U.S 'specially trained' rebels surrendered themselves to Nusra terrorists just within days of fighting.



IRGC dint wear cool camouflage but still dying.........


----------



## T-55

Idlib countryside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin says Russian ground operation ready to start. Now rebels are toast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> IRGC dint wear cool camouflage but still dying.........



They kill perhaps 10 times more terrorists, only because you don't like to watch their corpses doesn't mean they don't exist. This is a war and no one is invincible, just like how Emirati soldiers were not invincible when a ballistic missile fell over their head. War has casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Putin says Russian ground operation ready to start. Now rebels are toast.


Link


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> x



You posted photos that could be from anywhere and any year. Anyone with 5 years or older will reject them as proof of anything unless they are backed up. Especially coming from an Israeli. That is because you have zero credibility. 

As for ISIS, your country is supporting terrorists against a UN recognized government of Syria with material support. These people then fight with ISIS. Therefore you are considered state sponsors of terrorism. 





 - Israel supporting terrorists 
Battle of Qalamoun (2013) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - Same terrorists fighting together with ISIS

You can make excuses and token arrests all day. Doesn't change the facts and in the information age, everyone knows an Israeli's true face.

Trust me on this, once Syria is free of rebel scum, it will turn its attention to the sponsors of this little endeavor. And your country is on that list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia kill people with cruise missiles from Tu-95 and Tu-160 and carpet bombing from Tu-22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> You posted photos that could be from anywhere and any year. Anyone with 5 years or older will reject them as proof of anything unless they are backed up. Especially coming from an Israeli. That is because you have zero credibility.


Zero credibility has you and your MoD which are proven pathological liars:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 705

Kh-55/555 never were used in combat, so its pretty retarded to say that their photos can be from anywhere and year. Plus old photos can be googled and exposed. At least you could say you dont know what it is. But you started to scream there were no any cruise missiles in past week and showed urself as liar and ignorant.



> As for ISIS, your country is supporting terrorists against a UN recognized government of Syria with material support.


Thats another ur lie, we here is no any proof of material support.



> These people then fight with ISIS. Therefore you are considered state sponsors of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Israel supporting terrorists


We cure injured Syrians, just as we cure hundreds thousands of Palestinians every year. Of course since u are a retarded kid, you dont know what is humanism and Hippocratic Oath. More over those few rebels we cure are enemies of ISIS.

Your country on the other hand is bombing enemies of ISIS and provided ISIS with thousands of manpower.

P.S. Russian MoD lied once again. They claimed that Tu-22 bombed ISIS in Raqqa and Deir Ez Zor, while in fact they bombed in Latakia 200 km away, where is not any ISIS.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> P.S. Russian MoD lied once again. They claimed that Tu-22 bombed ISIS in Raqqa and Deir Ez Zor, while in fact they bombed in Latakia 200 km away, where is not any ISIS.




We don't care about ISIS. ISIS is no body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

ultron said:


> We don't care about ISIS. ISIS is no body.


We. Really that desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

ultron said:


> Russia kill people with cruise missiles from Tu-95 and Tu-160 and carpet bombing from Tu-22


at around the 1 minute mark, what are those, air launched cruise missiles or bombs ? 

details please 

@vostok


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> We don't care about ISIS. ISIS is no body.


Thats what I was saying all the time: neither Assad not Putin consider ISIS as a threat, yet they talk about ISIS all the time for propaganda purposes.



Barrel-Bomba said:


> at around the 1 minute mark, what are those, air launched cruise missiles or bombs ?


Cruise missiles.

By the way, those who think Tu-22 bombings are something mega powerful:







Each dropped 12 500-pound dumb bombs. Here Vietnam era F-4 fighter with 18 500-pound bombs:






These dropped these dumb bombs into clouds with zero visibility. 






Totally useless.


----------



## Carlosa

Barrel-Bomba said:


> at around the 1 minute mark, what are those, air launched cruise missiles or bombs ?
> 
> details please
> 
> @vostok



Its clearly a cruise missile, i can see the air intake of the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Barrel-Bomba said:


> at around the 1 minute mark, what are those, air launched cruise missiles or bombs ?
> 
> details please
> 
> @vostok


Х-101 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Х-101
Cruise stealth missile, capable of striking from a distance of 5,500 kilometers and can carry a nuclear warhead capacity of 250kt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

The payload of the Tu-22 is 24 tons of bombs and cruise missiles, you call that useless?
You wish that Israel could have a bomber like that with that range to easily reach Iran.



500 said:


> By the way, those who think Tu-22 bombings are something mega powerful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each dropped 12 500-pound dumb bombs. Here Vietnam era F-4 fighter with 18 500-pound bombs:
> 
> View attachment 273106
> 
> 
> These dropped these dumb bombs into clouds with zero visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally useless.


----------



## ultron

vostok said:


> Х-101 https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Х-101
> Cruise stealth missile, capable of striking from a distance of 5,500 kilometers and can carry a nuclear warhead capacity of 250kt.




That much range? LOL they could simply shoot from Caucasus without having to take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Putin: “To forgive the terrorists is up to God, but to send them to him is up to me.” Sweet mercy.

The Putin rap: *A.M.G. - "Go Hard Like Vladimir Putin" с переводом *


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

500 said:


> These dropped these dumb bombs into clouds with zero visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally useless.


oh, come on

probably dropped at precise GPS/glonass coordinates 

hope they killed a bunch of jihadis (which is also overall good for you guys, right?)


----------



## ultron

Barrel-Bomba said:


> oh, come on
> 
> probably dropped at precise GPS/glonass coordinates
> 
> hope they killed a bunch of jihadis (which is also overall good for you guys, right?)




That's right. The fire control is auto pilot + GPS. When plane over target, the auto pilot immediately releases bombs, faster and more accurately than any human pilot can do.


Russia Iran captured Jamayliya from rebels in eastern Aleppo province

Syrian Army Captures Jamayliyah in East Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Carlosa said:


> The payload of the Tu-22 is 24 tons of bombs and cruise missiles, you call that useless?
> You wish that Israel could have a bomber like that with that range to easily reach Iran.


Maybe it can carry even 24,000 tons of bombs. But what they actually dropped was 12 250-kg dumb bombs = 3 tons. Vietnam era F-4 fighter can drop more. Su-24 and Su-34 stationed in Latakia some 30 km away could also drop more with higher accuracy. So what was the point to bring Tu-22 from thousands miles away except the propaganda?



Barrel-Bomba said:


> oh, come on
> 
> probably dropped at precise GPS/glonass coordinates
> 
> hope they killed a bunch of jihadis (which is also overall good for you guys, right?)


Still the accuracy of level dropped dumb bombs is hundreds meters. Totally useless vs. insurgency.


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

500 said:


> Still the accuracy of level dropped dumb bombs is hundreds meters. Totally useless vs. insurgency.


all good if it creates panic in the jihadi ranks, better still if it kills a bunch of them or takes out their infrastructure


----------



## bongbang

Barrel-Bomba said:


> hope they killed a bunch of jihadis (which is also overall good for you guys, right?)



Its complicated. Jihadis are now working in favor of western and Israeli interests. Isreal dont want to see any strong neighbor around it. So every Jihadis fighting against Assad are assets for Israel. The Jihadis not only annihilating anti Israeli Assad but also anti Israeli Iran and Hezbullah. Palestinian refugees also got slaughtered. Its win win situation for Israel with multiple positive outcome. If Assad regime is toppled, all kinds of jihadi fanatics will take over Syria. And they will turn towards Israel too but clearing those weak people will be easier task for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

bongbang said:


> Its complicated. Jihadis are now working in favor of western and Israeli interests. Isreal dont want to see any strong neighbor around it. So every Jihadis fighting against Assad are assets for Israel. The Jihadis not only annihilating anti Israeli Assad but also anti Israeli Iran and Hezbullah. Palestinian refugees also got slaughtered. Its win win situation for Israel with multiple positive outcome. If Assad regime is toppled, all kinds of jihadi fanatics will take over Syria. And they will turn towards Israel too but clearing those weak people will be easier task for Israel.




If mujahids take over Syria, Nusra will do to Israel the unthinkable. @500 will cry. Never cheer for mujahids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

C130 said:


> how does it compare to JASSM?



the cruise missiles that were launched by Tu-160 are actually Kh-101s
I am not sure if it's even fair to compare much bigger Kh-101 to JASSM-ER

a more comparable cruise missile is AGM-86C/D , both have similar range and stealth characteristics
B-52 however carries 12 AGM-86Cs on external hardpoints and a single full clip of 8 AGM-86C/D in internal bay

while latest photos show Tu-95 only carries 8 on external hardpoints and a single full clip of 6 in internal bay , Tu-160 has 2 full clips in internal bay and lacks the external hardpoints.


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

bongbang said:


> Its complicated. Jihadis are now working in favor of western and Israeli interests. Isreal dont want to see any strong neighbor around it. So every Jihadis fighting against Assad are assets for Israel. The Jihadis not only annihilating anti Israeli Assad but also anti Israeli Iran and Hezbullah. Palestinian refugees also got slaughtered. Its win win situation for Israel with multiple positive outcome. If Assad regime is toppled, all kinds of jihadi fanatics will take over Syria. And they will turn towards Israel too but clearing those weak people will be easier task for Israel.


I truly don't understand Israel's game here, with Assad they had peace at the border, correct me if I'm wrong but he never made a military play at regaining the golan ? peace and status quo for so long, what could they have against Syria ? those guys were never a radicalized extremist mullah society like the sauds.

maybe to weaken Iran's ally ? 

good luck to Israel, they probably know better than anyone just how bad these syrian rebel scum is.. when the time comes, they'll pull the trigger and eliminate nusra and al tawheed and the hundreds of other disgusting groups of terrorist pigs.

all I know for sure is that I'm not buying any of the "evil dictator and poor civvies being bombed" bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

ultron said:


> If mujahids take over Syria, Nusra will do to Israel the unthinkable. @500 will cry. Never cheer for mujahids.



They may not last that long to reach for Israel. IS, Nusra, other Islamic fronts and FSA will annihilate each other long before that.



Barrel-Bomba said:


> I truly don't understand Israel's game here, with Assad they had peace at the border, correct me if I'm wrong but he never made a military play at regaining the golan ? peace and status quo for so long, what could they have against Syria ? those guys were never a radicalized extremist mullah society like the sauds.



But Israel is always trying to neutralize Syrian threat. For example operation Orchard so that Syria dont get hands on Nuke power.


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> If mujahids take over Syria, Nusra will do to Israel the unthinkable. @500 will cry. Never cheer for mujahids.



Syrian rebels trying to shoot a bullet at Israel is as likely as existence of unicorns. Don't try to portray Syrian rebels (of which Nusra front is a true representation) as Israel enemies, they are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia bombs rebel illegal oil trade convoy









bongbang said:


> They may not last that long to reach for Israel. IS, Nusra, other Islamic fronts and FSA will annihilate each other long before that.




Mujahids group together when they go after kaffars. Army of Conquest is a recent example. Nusra and ISIS cooperated against Assad in recent weeks. When it comes to attacking Israel, all mujahids would work together. Never underestimate Mujahids and what they can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

bongbang said:


> But Israel is always trying to neutralize Syrian threat. For example operation Orchard so that Syria dont get hands on Nuke power.


there was also babylon/opera when they took out the Iraqi reactor.

with the threat of nuclear weapons and a bunch of (not sure if they really mean it) genocidal rhetoric none the less from all sides promising to wipe them out, can't blame them. 

the thing is, with the saudi crazies they really mean it, those guys really want a jewish genocide for reals, their general population would be happy to see that happen.

with Iran, it seems more political expediency and just rhetoric, they're not really out to do it, and unlike the wahhabis, I doubt highly that the random Iranian really wants it.

whole ME is such a mess, but al saud pigs be damned, I want to see an Iran and Israel peace accord, I think it's workable

this whole "palestine" business is just a carrot and stick/whip routine to rally the ignorant masses in Iran, given enough incentive, maybe the ayatollahs will let go.. I hope.

but islamofascist _fart in face _saudi billionaires and kings are just the most disgusting thing ever, **** those guys and their global jihadi terrorist ideology... nuke those bastards please.


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Russia bombs rebel illegal oil trade convoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mujahids group together when they go after kaffars. Army of Conquest is a recent example. Nusra and ISIS cooperated against Assad in recent weeks. When it comes to attacking Israel, all mujahids would work together. Never underestimate Mujahids and what they can do.


Don't call these kuffar mujahideen they have nothing to do wit Islam neither Jihad as duty to defend your self and your country not to kill innocent and unarmed people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

*Barrel-Bomba*:
I truly don't understand Israel's game here, with Assad they had peace at the border, correct me if I'm wrong but he never made a military play at regaining the golan ? peace and status quo for so long, what could they have against Syria ? those guys were never a radicalized extremist mullah society like the sauds.

maybe to weaken Iran's ally ? 

good luck to Israel, they probably know better than anyone just how bad these syrian rebel scum is.. when the time comes, they'll pull the trigger and eliminate nusra and al tawheed and the hundreds of other disgusting groups of terrorist pigs.

all I know for sure is that I'm not buying any of the "evil dictator and poor civvies being bombed" bullshit 
_________________________________________________________________________________________

Israelis have own state strategy but someone was made wrong calculations and now is very difficult for solving the errors.
in next 15-20 years for israeli army will be hard period because they are surrounded of countries with very skilled fighters ...5 years of war is not a joke,second is big quantity of weapons, but the most dangerous of all comes from next generations with post war syndrome who are unpredictable and can easy bring a new troubles in a region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russians having a blast with bombing rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Tsilihin said:


> I truly don't understand Israel's game here,


Hezbollah.


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> *Barrel-Bomba*:
> I truly don't understand Israel's game here, with Assad they had peace at the border, correct me if I'm wrong but he never made a military play at regaining the golan ? peace and status quo for so long, what could they have against Syria ? those guys were never a radicalized extremist mullah society like the sauds.
> 
> maybe to weaken Iran's ally ?
> 
> good luck to Israel, they probably know better than anyone just how bad these syrian rebel scum is.. when the time comes, they'll pull the trigger and eliminate nusra and al tawheed and the hundreds of other disgusting groups of terrorist pigs.


Israel is extremely neutral in this conflict. Our border with Syria is sealed not a single bullet passes through.



> all I know for sure is that I'm not buying any of the "evil dictator and poor civvies being bombed" bullshit


Thats fact, which no one can deny.



> in next 15-20 years for israeli army will be hard period because they are surrounded of countries with very skilled fighters ...5 years of war is not a joke,second is big quantity of weapons, but the most dangerous of all comes from next generations with post war syndrome who are unpredictable and can easy bring a new troubles in a region.


Skilled fighters in what? Dropping barrel bombs on Bedouin villages?


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Skilled fighters in what? Dropping barrel bombs on Bedouin villages?


No stupid it means battle-hardened Shia militias that will be a threat to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

When i mention skilled fighters i meant at all,not only on Syrian or Lebanese,because there is a lot of European mercenaries,fighters from afghanistan,Iraq,africa....
Problems will arrive sooner or latter because do you think that all of them will be normal persons when the war will finish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Surenas said:


> I'm not talking about some equipment. Rebels haven't recaptured any ground ever since. In fact, SAA and allies have taken more ground yesterday, like Halasah near Zitan in South Aleppo.


No. Rebels have retaken Rasm al Sahrij, and this Islamic Front account https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwadYiMUH4CgEULo85MzaJQ (taken down for "copyright," just Assad trolls spamming) had video evidence of it. And much more evidence of other fronts retaken. Shiites haven't advanced ever since Jaysh al Fateh (a well-organized, well trained and well disciplined and led coalition, unlike the incompetent South Aleppo rebels) arrived.



SiCiSi said:


> You posted photos that could be from anywhere and any year. Anyone with 5 years or older will reject them as proof of anything unless they are backed up. Especially coming from an Israeli. That is because you have zero credibility.
> 
> As for ISIS, your country is supporting terrorists against a UN recognized government of Syria with material support. These people then fight with ISIS. Therefore you are considered state sponsors of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Israel supporting terrorists
> Battle of Qalamoun (2013) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - Same terrorists fighting together with ISIS
> 
> You can make excuses and token arrests all day. Doesn't change the facts and in the information age, everyone knows an Israeli's true face.
> 
> Trust me on this, once Syria is free of rebel scum, it will turn its attention to the sponsors of this little endeavor. And your country is on that list.


Medical treatment is a human right, not "supporting terrorists."



Serpentine said:


> Syrian rebels trying to shoot a bullet at Israel is as likely as existence of unicorns. Don't try to portray Syrian rebels (of which Nusra front is a true representation) as Israel enemies, they are not.


If rebels fire a bullet at Israel, Israel will bomb us into oblivion. That's why we haven't fired. We don't have proper anti-air and IAF's attacks are all targeted and precise.

Pictures of shiites killed by Jaysh al Fateh in Southern Aleppo. Pictures are in the post after the one linked. Can't ban me for this 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666976760781742081
ID of a shiite killed in South Aleppo, probably Iranian:






As I said, Jaysh al Fateh in South Aleppo has retaken ICARDA, Tal Hadiyah, Rasm al Sahrij, and are at the gates of Banes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Tu-22M3 bombers kill rebels in Latakia province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667063058901172224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran bombers kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Israel is extremely neutral in this conflict. Our border with Syria is sealed not a single bullet passes through.



Suuuure you're neutral, that's why every Israeli and major jewish interest group is fiercely lobbying for air strikes and no fly zone over Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Tu-22M3 bombers kill rebels







Russia Iran deploy 10 recon satellites to kill rebels

TASS: Science & Space - Russia involves 10 reconnaissance satellites in Syria operation — General Staff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Tu-22M3 bombers kill rebels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Iran deploy 10 recon satellites to kill rebels
> 
> TASS: Science & Space - Russia involves 10 reconnaissance satellites in Syria operation — General Staff


Tupolev Tu-22M3 Backfire C Bomber - Missile Carrier / ТуполевТу-22M3 Бомбардировщик-ракетоносец

can drop 69 FAB-250 or 42 FAB-500







could atomize a small size town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> No stupid it means battle-hardened Shia militias that will be a threat to Israel.


Battle hardened against illiterate bedouins on Toyotas? How exactly battle experience against Toyota will help u against Merkava Mk4M and F-35I? 



libertad said:


> Suuuure you're neutral, that's why every Israeli and major jewish interest group is fiercely lobbying for air strikes and no fly zone over Syria.


What are u talking about? Do u realize that Israel could easily supply rebels with tons of arms so they would kick barrel bomber Assad to Tehran in 5 minutes?


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Hawareen and entered Mahin

Breaking: Syrian Armed Forces Capture Hawareen and Enter the Strategic Town of Maheen


Terror of rebels. Russia Iran Mi-24 helicopter gunships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


about time they started knocking out the oil tankers.

i find iy hard to believe NATO intelligence hasn't been tracking these convoys.


all you need is SAR/GMTI to find them especially when they are operating in the middle of the night in open desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Kuweiris must grow larger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Qaeda trailer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

#Syria #Idlib Militants announce death of a #Jaysh_Al_Islam Military Commander after a #Russian Raid targeted HQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Project 4202 said:


> #Syria #Idlib Militants announce death of a #Jaysh_Al_Islam Military Commander after a #Russian Raid targeted HQ.


this wahhabi pig sent straight to hell


----------



## Carlosa

C130 said:


> Tupolev Tu-22M3 Backfire C Bomber - Missile Carrier / ТуполевТу-22M3 Бомбардировщик-ракетоносец
> 
> can drop 69 FAB-250 or 42 FAB-500
> 
> could atomize a small size town



But according to @500 its all useless man and even an F-4 can carry more bombs so go figure. I think @500 has been hallucinating a bit lately.



C130 said:


> about time they started knocking out the oil tankers.
> 
> i find iy hard to believe NATO intelligence hasn't been tracking these convoys.
> 
> 
> all you need is SAR/GMTI to find them especially when they are operating in the middle of the night in open desert



Nato intelligence knows very well what's going on with these tankers; the problem is where the tankers go to deliver the oil, Turkey, our fellow Nato partner which is actually supporting ISIL and this is one of the ways how they finance ISIL. Only now that Russia got involved and particularly after Paris, they finally got serious about doing something about ISIL and the oil.


----------



## United

*Breaking News: Passport found at the crime scene of 300,000 people in Syria *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Barmaley

Carlosa said:


> Nato intelligence knows very well what's going on with these tankers; the problem is where the tankers go to deliver the oil, Turkey, our fellow Nato partner which is actually supporting ISIL and this is one of the ways how they finance ISIL. Only now that Russia got involved and particularly after Paris, they finally got serious about doing something about ISIL and the oil.



NATO intelligence aren't that competent as you may think.

Also, Russian bombing has nothing in common with Paris. What happened in Paris - it's a problems of Paris, not Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Dr.Thrax said:


> No. Rebels have retaken Rasm al Sahrij, and this Islamic Front account



You mean just like when these same accounts were reporting that villages south of Al Hadher weren't captured (by proving it with some unclear video), only to read a day later that the complete Hadher front was broken and rebels were driven back to Icarda? Nothing has been recaptured by rebels in these areas.



alarabi said:


> more than 60 iranian rats have been sent to hell so far,
> 
> Rebels are doing more than expected with no serious weapons ...



It took the lives of only 60 Iranians to capture more than 400km2 of territory in areas which rebels controlled for years. While at the same time Houthis are going on rampage in Saudi territory, and even capturing Saudi cities, by demonstrating that the Saudi army is the most incompetent army in the whole region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

Barmaley said:


> NATO intelligence aren't that competent as you may think.
> 
> Also, Russian bombing has nothing in common with Paris. What happened in Paris - it's a problems of Paris, not Russia.



No, you misunderstood, my meaning is that now that Russia is involved in Syria and also because of Paris, now western countries have been forced to get more serious about fighting ISIL including the US attack on oil tankers the other day. Of course Russia's action is unrelated to Paris, I know that.

US intelligence knows very well what's going on with the oil, but they were conveniently looking the other way (same as to many other things) since they were not very interested in actually hurting ISIL much since it is a very convenient tool of regime change in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Let's be honest.
The number of iranians and Iraqis killed in this war is still less than the number of Parisians killed in a single day by ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patientlion212

farag said:


> Let's be honest.
> The number of iranians and Iraqis killed in this war is still less than the number of Parisians killed in a single day by ISIS.


r u kidding me !!


Project 4202 said:


> death of a Military Commander after a Raid targeted HQ.



I tought Russia wasn't gonna bomb moderates, this way u will unite them with extremists


----------



## Barmaley

I don't know the type of this bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Umm Zilaylah, Tal Ayyoub, ‘Umm Al-Marra in Aleppo province

Tiger Forces Capture 3 Villages in East Aleppo as ISIS Fighters Abandon the Jabboul Lake Front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> We cure injured Syrians, just as we cure hundreds thousands of Palestinians every year.



How many Syrian government soldiers have you 'treated'? At least be creative with your excuses. 

Israel is considered a state sponsor of terrorism for aiding and abetting terrorists by providing them material support against the UN recognized government of Syria and will be receiving punishment for its actions. 

A few suppressed sniper rifles can cause some damage in a target rich environment like Tel Aviv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Sisi supplying arms to Assad. Assad forces fired Egyptian made Grad rockets in Daraa province.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CULMtAVUEAQ_AUX.jpg


Russia Iran uses Tu-22M3 bombers to kill rebels







Russia Iran bombs Duma using cluster munitions.







rebels in Duma fight Russia Iran tanks using AKs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

50 iranians killed
60 iraqis killed
Which is less than the paris attack casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Battle hardened against illiterate bedouins on Toyotas? How exactly battle experience against Toyota will help u against Merkava Mk4M and F-35I?


Israel couldnt defeat a bunch of shias with ak's lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran bombers kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans take on rebels in Jobar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> How many Syrian government soldiers have you 'treated'? At least be creative with your excuses.


Why you are putting "treated" in brackets? We provide medical help to everyone who is asking. Assadist soldiers did not ask our help, they have own hospitals which are not barrel bombed, but if they asked we would help.



> Israel is considered a state sponsor of terrorism for aiding and abetting terrorists by providing them material support against the UN recognized government of Syria and will be receiving punishment for its actions.


Stop with ur hallucinations, crying bear. Dozens of countries provide MILITARY aid to non government forces in Syria and it does not make them "sponsor of terrorists".

Israel does not provide any aid except humanitarian.



Rukarl said:


> Israel couldnt defeat a bunch of shias with ak's lmao.


I answered that million times.

1) Hezbollah are not "bunch with AK" but IRGC special force division. They get ALL weapons which Ayatulas and Assad has: from modern ATGM to ballistic missiles. They can get tanks easily and only reason they dont use them is because they know that Israel will destroy tanks in first minutes of the conflict.

2) Impossible to defeat ideology, especially in short period of time, you can only contain. And thats what Israel DID. Since 2006 Hezbollah does not dare to attack Israel, despite we still posses Sheba Farms, which they used as pretext for attacks before 2006.

2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Carlosa said:


> But according to @500 its all useless man and even an F-4 can carry more bombs so go figure. I think @500 has been hallucinating a bit lately.


I am not talking about coulda shoulda. I am talking what Tu-22 *actually* dropped. They dropped 12 500 pound bombs each - considerably less than F-4 can carry. It proves that it was nothing but propaganda show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> They dropped 12 500 pound bombs each - considerably less than F-4 can carry.




500 kg, not 500 lb. 500 kg is 1102 lb. Russia goes with metric system. America goes with imperial system. I doubt F-4 can carry as much ordinance as Tu-22, the latter being a dedicated bomber after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> 500 kg, not 500 lb. 500 kg is 1102 lb. Russia goes with metric system. America goes with imperial system. I doubt F-4 can carry as much ordinance as Tu-22, the latter being a dedicated bomber after all.


500 lb my non indo-european friend. 12 FAB-250 bombs = 3 tons total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

farag said:


> 50 iranians killed
> 60 iraqis killed
> Which is less than the paris attack casualties



60 Iraqis killed throughout the whole war? and no one really knows the number of Iranians killed in Syria , it can be a lot more it can be a lot less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Azeri440 said:


> 60 Iraqis killed throughout the whole war? and no one really knows the number of Iranians killed in Syria , it can be a lot more it can be a lot less.




Martyrdom is revered in Shia tradition. Muhammad's grandson was martyred at Karbala fighting Ummayyad oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

glitched quote, just saw it now..


500 said:


> Israel is extremely neutral in this conflict. Our border with Syria is sealed not a single bullet passes through.


how about those wounded al nusra jihadis getting top of the line medical care and helped along by IDF ?

best medical solution to those guys is 10 each, or a cocktail of 5.56 and 7.62 lead nuggets implanted in their brain. 




500 said:


> Thats fact, which no one can deny.


lesser of 2 evils afaic, they'll come for you next if these islamist maniacs emerge victorious in this conflict, you know it.

it's right there is Dr Terrorax's sig even 

it's beyond my scope of even trying to make sense of Israel's game plan here, apart from... fears of a nuclear armed Iran in the future so you're weakening/destroying their _next door to you _allies, maybe ? 

 I have no idea what the hell is going on, but good luck and best wishes vs the saudi funded terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

500 said:


> I am not talking about coulda shoulda. I am talking what Tu-22 *actually* dropped. They dropped 12 500 pound bombs each - considerably less than F-4 can carry. It proves that it was nothing but propaganda show.



The Tu-22 will drop whatever it needs to drop based on what the mission requires not based on what @500 likes.



ultron said:


> 500 kg, not 500 lb. 500 kg is 1102 lb. Russia goes with metric system. America goes with imperial system. I doubt F-4 can carry as much ordinance as Tu-22, the latter being a dedicated bomber after all.



I don't know of any F-4 that can carry a 24 ton payload and with a 2400 km combat radius on top of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> I answered that million times.
> 
> 1) Hezbollah are not "bunch with AK" but IRGC special force division. They get ALL weapons which Ayatulas and Assad has: from modern ATGM to ballistic missiles. They can get tanks easily and only reason they dont use them is because they know that Israel will destroy tanks in first minutes of the conflict.
> 
> 2) Impossible to defeat ideology, especially in short period of time, you can only contain. And thats what Israel DID. Since 2006 Hezbollah does not dare to attack Israel, despite we still posses Sheba Farms, which they used as pretext for attacks before 2006.
> 
> 2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> .


 I dnt give a crap but the world saw that Israel was not able to defeat Hezbollah or degrade it severely.

Fact : Hezbollah is stronger and bigger than it was in 2006
Fact : Hezbollah will have experienced personnel after the war in Syria ends
Fact : Hezbollah will still be a threat to Israel


So much for containing. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carlosa

*3 ISIS field commanders in Aleppo province killed in Russian airstrikes – General Staff*
*https://www.rt.com/news/322728-aleppo-commanders-killed-airstrikes/*




_"The militants have admitted the death of Abu Nurlbagasi, Muhammad ibn Khayrat and Al-Okab as a result of Russian airstrikes in the area of Aleppo,”_ Colonel General Andrey Kartapolov, General Staff spokesman, told journalists Thursday.

The terrorists are suffering heavy losses in manpower as a result of Russian airstrikes, Kartapolov said.

_"In order to conceal the true number of casualties, the evacuation of the dead and wounded militants is carried out in the dark,”_ the spokesman added. _"According to our data, due to heavy losses and the inability to bury all of the eliminated terrorists in accordance with Islamic tradition, the commanders decided to dump the bodies of ordinary militants in sewage pits."_


The Russian Air Force has _“completely disrupted"_ the command of militant jihadist units operating in the Homs province.

The General Staff is aware of cases when terrorist unit commanders refused to carry out orders from their superiors, Kartapolov said.

_“The field commander with the call sign ‘Abu Husan’ violated the order of his senior commanders and refused to move his unit to the village of Telbisa.”_

Meanwhile, fighters in the unit led by Jabhat al-Nusra commander Abu Musab as-Suri failed to carry out an order to eliminate Syrian government units near the village of Deir Hanna, Kartapolov said.

The Russian Air Force conducted a second massive air strike against Islamic State and other terror groups in Syria on Wednesday, hitting 206 targets, Kartapolov said.

_“During the day, Russian aircraft carried out 126 sorties by Tu-160, Tu-22M3 planes from Russian territory and operational-tactical aviation from Hmeymim airfield [in Syria].”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Carlosa said:


> The Tu-22 will drop whatever it needs to drop based on what the mission requires not based on what @500 likes.
> 
> I don't know of any F-4 that can carry a 24 ton payload and with a 2400 km combat radius on top of everything.


You keep talking about woulda coulda, why I am talking about what actually happened. So far they just dropped 3 tons of bombs which proves its nothing but show.



Rukarl said:


> I dnt give a crap but the world saw that Israel was not able to defeat Hezbollah or degrade it severely.
> 
> Fact : Hezbollah is stronger and bigger than it was in 2006
> Fact : Hezbollah will have experienced personnel after the war in Syria ends
> Fact : Hezbollah will still be a threat to Israel
> 
> So much for containing. lol


Assad in 2010 was stronger than he was in 1973. So what? Fact that he did no dare to attack us since then.

Same goes with Hezbollah. After 2006 they dont dare to attack us.

So both Assad and Hezbollah can scream they defeated Israel in 1973 and 2006 but as long they sit quiet like good puppies no one cares.

P.S. as for experience, Hezbollah is losing people who have experience fighting Merkavas, who have experience hiding from artillery and air force shelling and replaces them with people who fight Toyotas and dont know how is being shelled and bombed.



Barrel-Bomba said:


> how about those wounded al nusra jihadis getting top of the line medical care and helped along by IDF ?


So if we see wounded people we should interrogate them? Even when it comes to rebel fighters. these are local native Syrians who defend their villages against sectarian terrorist mercenaries from Afghanistan and Lebanon.



> lesser of 2 evils afaic, they'll come for you next if these islamist maniacs emerge victorious in this conflict, you know it.


The biggest Islamist maniacs are Ayatula regime.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans use Kh-101 stealthy 5500 km ranged cruise missiles to kill rebels

Ready for War: Russia's Stealthy Kh-101 Cruise Missile Debuts in Syria | The National Interest Blog


Russia Iran Indo Europeans use tactical bombers and ground attack planes in Latakia to kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Tal Ziwayk in Latakia province

Syrian Army Launches a Massive Operation in Northern Latakia: Several Sites Captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Su-34 tactical bombers based in Latakia kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bombed Duma again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667426202588733441

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Since 2006 Hezbollah does not dare to attack Israel, despite we still posses Sheba Farms, which they used as pretext for attacks before 2006.


Now for this you have to appreciate arab regimes like saudis and some lebanese melitia who blame Hezbollah for that attack otherwise these people are determined means they will let you leave shebaa like you did in 2000.


----------



## Carlosa

500 said:


> You keep talking about woulda coulda, why I am talking about what actually happened. So far they just dropped 3 tons of bombs which proves its nothing but show..



So I assume that you have classified, precise intelligence of where those 3 tons of bombs fell in order to say that it was for nothing but show, right?

I'm impressed by your access to classified intelligence man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans say they killed at least 600 rebels in one day by bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dear @WebMaster , This thread has become a complete waste in which only propaganda , ranting , baseless accusations and off topic posts can be found rather than constructive and useful debates and discussions .

I suggest you to choose one or several ( if possible ) good , neutral and well mannered moderators for these three most-viewed threads in order to increase the quality of Middle East section .

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed)

Yemen Watch - News, Updates & Discussions.
https://defence.pk/threads/iraqs-war-against-is-terrorism-updates-and-discussions.334171/
Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

500 said:


> 500 lb my non indo-european friend. 12 FAB-250 bombs = 3 tons total.




Tu-22M3 main strength is it's range and speed

but a squadron of A-4 Skyhawks would be just as effective.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Zuwayk in Latakia province. New map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

C130 said:


> Tu-22M3 main strength is it's range and speed
> 
> but a squadron of A-4 Skyhawks would be just as effective.



The Tu-22M3 can also carry 3 very large cruise missiles, something that the A-4 Skyhawks can't do.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> What are u talking about? Do u realize that Israel could easily supply rebels with tons of arms so they would kick barrel bomber Assad to Tehran in 5 minutes?



I didn't say anything about arming rebels. I said Israeli lobbies like AIPAC want strikes against Assad and a no fly zone over Syria. That hardly counts as neutral. 

AIPAC says they support US strike on Syria - Middle East - Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Carlosa said:


> The Tu-22M3 can also carry 3 very large cruise missiles, something that the A-4 Skyhawks can't do.
> 
> View attachment 273356




you wouldn't target rats with them.

in a potential war with NATO that would be effective.

name of the game is light,cheap, and accurate.

bang for your buck.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels sent this idiot to hell:









Russian airstrikes on rebel-held Aleppo kill 1 woman, injure 6 other civilians, 0 rebels dead:





Rebel front in South Aleppo is now up to the Dam:





Regime using child soldiers, two recruits in the SAA die in Eastern Ghouta, one born 1998 the other 1999 (my age and younger):





In 2015, *540* regime tanks were knocked out, *123 *of which were knocked out *after Russian intervention:




*
Rebels fighting ISIS in Qalamoun Desert:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

Carlosa said:


> The Tu-22M3 can also carry 3 very large cruise missiles, something that the A-4 Skyhawks can't do.
> 
> View attachment 273356



3 is actually a pretty small number for a bomber


----------



## UniverseWatcher

inform yourself a little of what going on


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DjSmg said:


> inform yourself a little of what going on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Dr.Thrax said:


>


lol did you even look at the facts or just like to post pics?
and there are no conspiracy made in the video, its telling you the news of what happened and how everything took shape but the funny thing is that how fast you responded to it kinda makes things a little interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> I didn't say anything about arming rebels. I said Israeli lobbies like AIPAC want strikes against Assad and a no fly zone over Syria. That hardly counts as neutral.
> 
> AIPAC says they support US strike on Syria - Middle East - Jerusalem Post


Your own article says that AIPAC was quiet for 2 years. Only when maniac gassed 1400 people it voiced on Syria.



Carlosa said:


> So I assume that you have classified, precise intelligence of where those 3 tons of bombs fell in order to say that it was for nothing but show, right?
> 
> I'm impressed by your access to classified intelligence man.


Same 3 tons could be easily dropped with Su-24/34 stationed in Latakia. This sending Tu-22 from thousands miles away was nothing but for show.



Carlosa said:


> The Tu-22M3 can also carry 3 very large cruise missiles, something that the A-4 Skyhawks can't do.
> 
> View attachment 273356


Whats the point to launch cruise missiles at rebels who dont have even simple MANPADS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

smells like some of the rebels and terrorist supporters on this form has multiple accounts interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Whats the point to launch cruise missiles at rebels who dont have even simple MANPADS?




The ALCMs are launched in Iranian air space. If the planes crash because of technical failure the pilots bail out over Iran and safe. They do not fly over Iraq or Syria where there are rebels.



500 said:


> Same 3 tons could be easily dropped with Su-24/34 stationed in Latakia.




Latakia is already saturated. They need more planes to carry out more sorties. That's why they are now using two air bases. One in Syria. One in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

500 said:


> Same 3 tons could be easily dropped with Su-24/34 stationed in Latakia.
> 
> This sending Tu-22 from thousands miles away was nothing but for show.Whats the point to launch cruise missiles at rebels who dont have even simple MANPADS?



There is something to be said for sending dozens of warplanes at the same times, its called shock and awe, in this case the bombers simply complemented the aircraft already stationed there which are not that many.

Some of those facilities, particularly from ISIL seem to be large and sophisticated enough to hit them with cruise missiles. I don't think the Russians are in the habit of wasting cruise missiles, particularly the KH-101 which is what seemed to have been used there.

I would agree that as a secondary purpose, the use of strategic bombers was also a message to NATO.



Azeri440 said:


> 3 is actually a pretty small number for a bomber



Yeah, but did you see how big those cruise missiles are? Lets not forget that the T-22 is a medium size bomber, a medium range bomber, can't compare it with the TU-160 or the B-1B.



C130 said:


> you wouldn't target rats with them.
> 
> in a potential war with NATO that would be effective.
> 
> name of the game is light,cheap, and accurate.
> 
> bang for your buck.



I totally agree with you, but ISIL does seem to have a few facilities where the cruise missiles would be effective against, frankly, everything in Syria that gets targeted with a cruise missile or by a strategic bomber, can also be hit by the warplanes from the Latakia airfield, but I think the Russians had to use the long range aircraft and cruise missiles in order to up the ante since what they have at Latakia is very limited, so from that perspective its very understandable. Anyway, the point is to incinerate the rats, whichever way it is and the faster the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

DjSmg said:


> lol did you even look at the facts or just like to post pics?
> and there are no conspiracy made in the video, its telling you the news of what happened and how everything took shape but the funny thing is that how fast you responded to it kinda makes things a little interesting



What can you expect from a teenager? He just revealed his age in the other post. That says everything.


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

DjSmg said:


> inform yourself a little of what going on


it says ISIS shifted focus from Iraq to the Syrian civil war in 2009, two years before the war began.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*The tiny pill fueling Syria’s war and turning fighters into superhuman soldiers*



By Peter Holley November 19 at 8:00 AM




The Post's Liz Sly recently noted, the war in Syria has become a tangled web of conflict dominated by "al-Qaeda veterans, hardened Iraqi insurgents, Arab jihadist ideologues and Western volunteers."

On the surface, those competing actors are fueled by an overlapping mixture of ideologies and political agendas.

Just below it, experts suspect, they're powered by something else: Captagon.

_[France confirms alleged leader of attacks killed in raid]_

A tiny, highly addictive pill produced in Syria and widely available across the Middle East, its illegal sale funnels hundreds of millions of dollars back into the war-torn country's black-market economy each year, likely giving militias access to new arms, fighters and the ability to keep the conflict boiling,according to the Guardian.

“Syria is a tremendous problem in that it’s a collapsed security sector, because of its porous borders, because of the presence of so many criminal elements and organized networks,” the U.N. Office on Drugs and Crime (UNDOC) regional representative, Masood Karimipour, told Voice of America. “There’s a great deal of trafficking being done of all sorts of illicit goods — guns, drugs, money, people. But what is being manufactured there and who is doing the manufacturing, that’s not something we have visibility into from a distance.”

A powerful amphetamine tablet based on the original synthetic drug known as "fenethylline," Captagon quickly produces a euphoric intensity in users, allowing Syria's fighters to stay up for days, killing with a numb, reckless abandon.

_[Is it too late to solve the mess in the Middle East?]_

"You can't sleep or even close your eyes, forget about it," said a Lebanese user, one of three who appeared on camera without their names for a BBC Arabic documentary that aired in September. "And whatever you take to stop it, nothing can stop it."

"I felt like I own the world high," another user said. "Like I have power nobody has. A really nice feeling."

"There was no fear anymore after I took Captagon," a third man added.


According to a Reuters report published in 2014, the war has turned Syria into a "major" amphetamines producer -- and consumer.

"Syrian government forces and rebel groups each say the other uses Captagon to endure protracted engagements without sleep, while clinicians say ordinary Syrians are increasingly experimenting with the pills, which sell for between $5 and $20," Reuters reported.

Captagon has been around in the West since the 1960s, when it was given to people suffering from hyperactivity, narcolepsy and depression, according to the Reuters report. By the 1980s, according to Reuters, the drug's addictive power led most countries to ban its use.

The United State classified fenethylline ("commonly known by the trademark name Captagon") as a Schedule I drug under the federal Controlled Substances Act in 1981, according to the National Criminal Justice Reference Service

Still, the drug didn't exactly disappear.

VOA notes that while Westerners have speculated that the drug is being used by Islamic State fighters, the biggest consumer has for years been Saudi Arabia. In 2010, a third of the world's supply — about seven tons — ended up in Saudi Arabia, according to Reuters. VOA estimated that as many as 40,000 to 50,000 Saudis go through drug treatment each year.

_[Islamic State is losing ground. Will that mean more attacks overseas?]_

“My theory is that Captagon still retains the veneer of medical respectability,” Justin Thomas, an assistant professor of psychology and psychotherapy at the UAE’s Zayed University and author of "Psychological Well-Being in the Gulf States," toldVOA in 2010. “It may not be viewed as a drug or narcotic because it is not associated with smoking or injecting.”

Five years later, production of Captagon has taken root in Syria — long a heavily trafficked thoroughfare for drugs journeying from Europe to the Gulf States — and it has begun to blossom.

"The breakdown of state infrastructure, weakening of borders and proliferation of armed groups during the ... battle for control of Syria, has transformed the country from a stopover into a major production site," Reuters reported.


"Production in Lebanon's Bekaa valley – a traditional centre for the drug – fell 90% last year from 2011, with the decline largely attributed to production inside Syria," the Guardian noted.

Cheap and easy to produce using legal materials, the drug can be purchased for less than $20 a tablet and is popular among those Syrian fighters who don't follow strict interpretations of Islamic law, according to the Guardian.

Doctors report that the drug has dangerous side effects, including psychosis and brain damage, according to the BBC.

Ramzi Haddad, a Lebanese psychiatrist, told Reuters that the drug produces the typical effects of a stimulant.

"You're talkative, you don't sleep, you don't eat, you're energetic," he said.

According to the news service:

A drug control officer in the central city of Homs told Reuters he had observed the effects of Captagon on protesters and fighters held for questioning.

"We would beat them, and they wouldn't feel the pain. Many of them would laugh while we were dealing them heavy blows," he said. "We would leave the prisoners for about 48 hours without questioning them while the effects of Captagon wore off, and then interrogation would become easier."

One secular ex-Syrian fighter who spoke to the BBC said the drug is tailor-made for the battlefield because of its ability to give soldiers superhuman energy and courage:

"So the brigade leader came and told us, 'this pill gives you energy, try it,' " he said. "So we took it the first time. We felt physically fit. And if there were 10 people in front of you, you could catch them and kill them. You're awake all the time. You don't have any problems, you don't even think about sleeping, you don't think to leave the checkpoint. It gives you great courage and power. If the leader told you to go break into a military barracks, I will break in with a brave heart and without any feeling of fear at all — you're not even tired."

Another ex-fighter told the BBC that his 350-person brigade took the pill without knowing if it was a drug or medicine for energy.

"Some people became addicted to it and it will damage the addicts," he said. "This is the problem."

_This post has been updated.


The tiny pill fueling Syria’s war and turning fighters into superhuman soldiers - The Washington Post_


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Point 1112, Point 482, Tal Thamamiyah, Kawa Al-Hatab, Tal Thalatha in Latakia province.

Jabhat Al-Nusra Issues a Distress Call to Turkey as the Syrian Army Advances in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Duma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans shoot Kalibr cruise missiles from Caspian Sea to kill rebels







Russia Iran Indo Europeans use Tu-95MS and Tu-160 four engine bombers to kill rebels







Russia Iran Indo Europeans use Tu strategic bombers to kill rebels







Russia Iran Indo Europeans Tu-160 bombers escorted by Su-30SM fighters launch cruise missiles from the Mediterranean to kill rebels







Russia Iran Indo Europeans deployed 8 more Su-34 tactical bombers to Latakia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667722001700777984
Russia Iran Indo European bombers kill thousands of people

Russian strikes in Syria kill more than 1,300: monitor - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Your own article says that AIPAC was quiet for 2 years. *Only when maniac gassed 1400 people it voiced on Syria*.



OK, even if we assume that Assad gassed those people and AIPAC acted after that, it means you are no longer neutral. AIPAC is your lobby here and they want strikes against Assad. That means you are not neutral. Why argue just for the sake of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured the al Zahi mountains in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures the Al-Zahi Mountains in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

Total annihilation on cute little terrorists.
very sad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## patientlion212

*Saudi Arabia* as a State is NOT supporting ISIL nor Al Qaeda, they supported the rebels like FSA 
*Qatar* is not capable of supporting a group of terrorists without Obama knowing since they are pretty much a colony of the US in the Arabic peninsula
*Turkey* would never support ISIL as a state, but the Turks are sunnis and so some of them join ISIL and the other groups to fight.
*Israel* is not gonna support ISIL come on, they are just watching the situation and hoping the war continues forever because once they feel threatened then I promise they will force the west into a war in Syria.

the Russians are very powerful but it's a shame that their intelligence is very incompetent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

RuAF Tu-95 Bear escorted by IrIAF F-14A Tomcat while launching ALCMs against #*IS*


----------



## ultron

Tu-95MS turbo prop ones are cool. Turbo prop engines require very little maintenance in between sorties.




Rukarl said:


> RuAF Tu-95 Bear escorted by IrIAF F-14A Tomcat while launching ALCMs against #*IS*




Will Iran lend an air base to Russia for bombing rebels?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


>


Propaganda for imbeciles. Biggest supporter of ISIS is Russia itself. Russia trained saddam officers, who are backbone of ISIS, provided ISIS with thousands of volunteers, provided them with arms. Now they also bomb the enemies of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Now they also bomb the enemies of ISIS.




That's the way uh huh uh huh  I like it. Uh huh uh huh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667833855928197120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> OK, even if we assume that Assad gassed those people and AIPAC acted after that, it means you are no longer neutral. AIPAC is your lobby here and they want strikes against Assad. That means you are not neutral. Why argue just for the sake of it?


For over 4 year Assad deliberately massacred tens of thousands civilians, ethnically cleansed millions, used mass starvation and industrial scale torture. During all that time AIPAC voiced only once, when he gassed 1400 people. So u consider it as terrible involvement? More over later Israel supported Putin's proposition to disarm Assad from chemical weapons instead punishing Assad with strikes.

------------------------------

Interesting, RAF is using Israeli aisrpace to strike ISIS in Syria:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667828551052210177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Burj al Rouman in southern Aleppo province

Syrian Army and Hezbollah Capture the Village of Burj Al-Rouman in Southern Aleppo



500 said:


> For over 4 year Assad deliberately massacred tens of thousands civilians, ethnically cleansed millions, used mass starvation and industrial scale torture. During all that time AIPAC voiced only once, when he gassed 1400 people. So u consider it as terrible involvement? More over later Israel supported Putin's proposition to disarm Assad from chemical weapons instead punishing Assad with strikes.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Interesting, RAF is using Israeli aisrpace to strike ISIS in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667828551052210177




From Cyprus to Raqqa is a long distance for Tornado. They should ask to lend an air base in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmaley said:


>


Oh the idiocy is high in this one.
I can also post a book written by some random idiot and say "everything in here is a fact!!!11!1!"



ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Point 1112, Point 482, Tal Thamamiyah, Kawa Al-Hatab, Tal Thalatha in Latakia province.
> 
> Jabhat Al-Nusra Issues a Distress Call to Turkey as the Syrian Army Advances in Northern Latakia


Al Masdar
lol


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667826296987082752





Pro tip: taking a picture with Suleimani is bad luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Indo Europeans write For Paris on bombs and drop on rebels to kill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh the idiocy is high in this one.
> I can also post a book written by some random idiot and say "everything in here is a fact!!!11!1!"
> 
> 
> *Al Masdar*
> lol






> Regime forces advancing in the mountains of Latakia and dominate the hills and areas where the martyrs in the mortar shelling of the capital and on the edge




قوات النظام تتقدم في جبال اللاذقية وتسيطر على تلال ومناطق فيها وشهداء في قذائف على العاصمة وقصف على أطرافها | المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> Indo Europeans write For Paris on bombs and drop on rebels to kill


What the hell are "Indo Europeans"?


----------



## Aslan

Ahmed Jo said:


> What the hell are "Indo Europeans"?


Chinese midgets inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> What the hell are "Indo Europeans"?










Russia Iran Indo Europeans use murderous cruise missiles to kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Barmaley said:


>



KSA+Turkey+Qatar+Israel+UK+France+USA are supporting ISIS. 

With this huge military & financial assistance provided by the previous countries, ISIS can even crush Russia and come to slaughter you !  

Thank God that these infos are not true !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Gasoline said:


> KSA+Turkey+Qatar+Israel+UK+France+USA are supporting ISIS.
> 
> With this huge military & financial assistance provided by the previous countries, ISIS can even crush Russia and come to slaughter you !
> 
> Thank God that these infos are not true !




That's right. ISIS don't even have any ATGMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> For over 4 year Assad deliberately massacred tens of thousands civilians, ethnically cleansed millions, used mass starvation and industrial scale torture. During all that time AIPAC voiced only once, when he gassed 1400 people. So u consider it as terrible involvement? More over later Israel supported Putin's proposition to disarm Assad from chemical weapons instead punishing Assad with strikes.








But that's not neutral. You are making yourselves heard because they see x, y and z. Whether you are pro or anti Assad is irrelevant. The fact remains that it's not neutral. AIPAC lobbied for airstrikes while Netanyahu and the government is saying you are neutral, and that's even if we ignore the 3 or 4 airstrikes you've carried out against the Syrian Army. Seriously dude who the **** are you kidding?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

ultron said:


> That's right. ISIS don't even have any ATGMs.



Yeah they don't have any. Assad soldiers and other terrorist militias should prevent ISIS from seizing their ATGMs. Then things will be good. Unless you call everything against Assad is ISIS, then it's a different story. I know it's hard to trust people and ISIS are bad guys.  They have no mercy. 

Try not to be so confused, because those who are against Assad are ( *a lot* ), but that doesn't means they're ISIS.


----------



## ultron

Gasoline said:


> Yeah they don't have any. Assad soldiers and other terrorist militias should prevent ISIS from seizing their ATGMs. Then things will be good. Unless you call everything against Assad is ISIS, then it's a different story. I know it's hard to trust people and ISIS are bad guys.  They have no mercy.
> 
> Try not to be so confused, because those who are against Assad are ( *a lot* ), but that doesn't means they're ISIS.




ISIS is no body.


Look out, rebels. AK-12 will be tested on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

ultron said:


> ISIS is no body.
> 
> 
> Look out, rebels. AK-12 will be tested on you.




ISIS is no body, but those who search for ISIS will find them. 

While crushing ISIS keep one eye on the civilians in Moscow. *ISIS known by the capability of launching the 2nd strike*.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> قوات النظام تتقدم في جبال اللاذقية وتسيطر على تلال ومناطق فيها وشهداء في قذائف على العاصمة وقصف على أطرافها | المرصد السورى لحقوق الإنسان


SOHR? HAHAHAHA


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bombed a rebel broadcasting TV station in Aleppo province







Rebels are about to get a taste of the cute and deadly poison bullet. Assad forces got AK-74M guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Good Morning Syria! Russian Airforce deliver to ISIS their breakfast (Video)*


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Carlosa said:


> *Good Morning Syria! Russian Airforce deliver ISIS their breakfast (Video)*


why just ISIS, hope those bombs killed a bunch of US backed rebels and their friends as well.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667826296987082752
> View attachment 273539
> 
> 
> Pro tip: taking a picture with Suleimani is bad luck.



Millions might have taken pictures with Hajji Qasem , are they all going to die ?

These pictures are published after their martyrdom and has nothing to do with your retarded propaganda .

By the way , every single IRGC , Hezbollah , Fatimid and Iraqi soldier is in Syria voluntarily , meaning that they exactly know what might happen to them .


----------



## United

Syrian rebels kill Assad’s loyal PFLP major general in Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> What the hell are "Indo Europeans"?



No idea, but according to Professor @ultron , Iran is part of this club, but our neighbors aren't.

!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Barrel-Bomba said:


> why just ISIS, hope those bombs killed a bunch of US backed rebels and their friends as well.



I'm sure there is plenty of Russian breakfast for all the rebel groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Propaganda for imbeciles. Biggest supporter of ISIS is Russia itself. Russia trained saddam officers, who are backbone of ISIS, provided ISIS with thousands of volunteers, provided them with arms. Now they also bomb the enemies of ISIS.




We are all dumber for having read that crap. You are officially a conspiracy nut and a lunatic to boot.

The Soviet Union trained the Iraqi military to some extent, mostly on how to operate equipment. The reason ISIS started was because of the US led Iraqi invasion; what Iraqi officers did after their military careers is a personal choice. Russia never made anyone join ISIS. Russia never caused instability in Iraq like the US and its bootlicker allies.

By your same retarded logic the US created ISIS and the Taliban since one of the top ISIS commanders is an ex Georgian special forces officer trained by the US. Moreover, all of the Afghan army defectors that joined the Taliban must be because they are secret US agents right?

And no Russia has not sent "thousands of volunteers" to join ISIS they actually sent billions of volunteers to join ISIS and Russia is also secretly airdropping weapons to ISIS including US made Abrams tanks, humvees, ect. How clever of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

Madali said:


> No idea, but according to Professor @ultron , Iran is part of this club, but our neighbors aren't.
> 
> !?


LOL you didn't knew Iranians are
Indo-Europeans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Will Iran lend an air base to Russia for bombing rebels?


No request from the Russians.


----------



## Madali

Rukarl said:


> LOL you didn't knew Iranians are
> Indo-Europeans?



Outside strict academic circles & papers, such terms are useless and give incorrect impressions to laymen. In the context of contemporary political discussions, terms like "Indo-European" adds nothing to the discussion.

The post you quoted me was this,
"No idea, but according to Professor @ultron , Iran is part of this club, but our neighbors aren't"

Ultron acts like Iran is unique in the area in regards to this phrase (this is because he loves trolling). This is incorrect, because if you want to go by the academic phrase, it applies to a very large section of the map. That means, that unlike how ultron likes to portray it, our neighbors are also "Indo-European".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> No idea, but according to Professor @ultron , Iran is part of this club, but our neighbors aren't.
> 
> !?




Iranians are Indo Europeans. Kurds are Indo Europeans. Turks are Altaics from Mongolia area. Arabs and Israelis are Semitics.



Madali said:


> Outside strict academic circles & papers, such terms are useless and give incorrect impressions to laymen. In the context of contemporary political discussions, terms like "Indo-European" adds nothing to the discussion.
> 
> The post you quoted me was this,
> "No idea, but according to Professor @ultron , Iran is part of this club, but our neighbors aren't"
> 
> Ultron acts like Iran is unique in the area in regards to this phrase (this is because he loves trolling). This is incorrect, because if you want to go by the academic phrase, it applies to a very large section of the map. That means, that unlike how ultron likes to portray it, our neighbors are also "Indo-European".




Just listen to the languages. Compare Persian, Russian, Arabic, Hebrew, Turkish. It's not hard to see Persian is very similar to Russian in tone and style and very different from Arabic / Hebrew and Turkish. You don't need to be an academic to see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> Iranians are Indo Europeans. Kurds are Indo Europeans. Turks are Altaics from Mongolia area. Arabs and Israelis are Semitics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to the languages. Compare Persian, Russian, Arabic, Hebrew, Turkish. It's not hard to see Persian is very similar to Russian in tone and style and very different from Arabic / Hebrew and Turkish. You don't need to be an academic to see this.



How about Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, and Pakistan?


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> How about Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, and Pakistan?




Iraq is Arabic with a Kurdish minority. Afghanistan and Pakistan are Indo European.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> Iraq is Arabic with a Kurdish minority. Afghanistan and Pakistan are Indo European.



Syria?


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> Syria?




Syria is Arabic with a Kurdish minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> Syria is Arabic with a Kurdish minority.



Are you talking language, culture, or genetics?


----------



## Tsilihin

AK rifles,night vision goggles ,armors....only tocka missiles missing for hunting of rats .
Or maybe and they have arrived in meanwhile ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Syrian civilians specially Sunni Arabs now have to realize that this war have went beyond what they wanted to achieve.. Its better now that they abandon their country instead of fighting for it, world don't cares for you but only about their own interests. Sunni Arabs of Iraq and Syria need to abandon and need to find new home. Let the world kill each other , you don't need to share your blood for this merciless, never ending war.

@500 What your say on this?


----------



## United

Iranian military leader in IRGC "Mehdi Ghulam" killed fighting Rebels in south of Aleppo.







Wish he would have a selfie with Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CIS-TRANS said:


> Syrian civilians specially Sunni Arabs now have to realize that this war have went beyond what they wanted to achieve.. Its better now that they abandon their country instead of fighting for it, world don't cares for you but only about their own interests. Sunni Arabs of Iraq and Syria need to abandon and need to find new home. Let the world kill each other , you don't need to share your blood for this merciless, never ending war.
> 
> @500 What your say on this?


If Sunnis were united like Kurds, their situation would be million times better now. And its problem not Iraqi and Syrian but Sunni countries who did nothing to help them in early stages of the revolt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> If Sunnis were united like Kurds, their situation would be million times better now. And its problem not Iraqi and Syrian but Sunni countries who did nothing to help them in early stages of the revolt.


says the guy who wishes so strongly troubles between religions in the region
congrats



ultron said:


> Syria is Arabic with a Kurdish minority.


as an arab i can say you no country is owned by our ethnic
kurds as well were not the first inhabitants over there 
if they don't want to live with others, they can choose to live somewhere else

Syria is made by all ethnics, religions.. like Iraq or other countries

a country showing so much segregation between people , related to their ideas, religion or genetics
is a bad country
either Assad regime, saudi regime, bahrain , yemen, and so many others in the world


----------



## forcetrip

500 said:


> If Sunnis were united like Kurds, their situation would be million times better now. And its problem not Iraqi and Syrian but Sunni countries who did nothing to help them in early stages of the revolt.



When our sect comes into question, we were always a bit disorganized. Cant agree on anything. If we were united as you say, you could have been posting your Syria support with some other flags right now.


----------



## ultron

Iran trained and armed Iraqi Shia kill rebels in southern Aleppo province







a Russia Iran Indo European cruise missile killed rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

forcetrip said:


> When our sect comes into question, we were always a bit disorganized. Cant agree on anything. If we were united as you say, you could have been posting your Syria support with some other flags right now.


There is no any comparison between two.

In Syria we have 2 million Alawites from Tartus and Latakia who want to subjugate 18 million Sunnis in Idlib, Aleppo, Raqqa, Hasaka, Hama, Homs, Damascus, Daraa... Nothing like this happens in Israel. In addition Israel is technologically super advanced country, Alawites on the other hand produce noting but barrel bombs (i.e. even WW2 style dumb bombs is too complicated tech for them).



ultron said:


> a Russia Iran Indo European cruise missile killed rebels


Explodes in the air, another malfunction.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Explodes in air, another malfunction.




It's supposed to do that. It's called air burst and showers pieces of metal at people.



500 said:


> In addition Israel is technologically super advanced country




Not really. Israel cannot make jet engines, for example. Only Russia, France, Germany, Britain, the US can make jet engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Imam Ali brigade crush ISIS fighters



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans broke into Khan Touman in southern Aleppo province

Breaking: Syrian Army and Hezbollah Reenter Khan Touman in Southern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> It's supposed to do that. It's called air burst and showers pieces of metal at people.


First of all cluster bomb does not explodes in the air it just opens, secondly if it was cluster bomb we would see many explosions on the ground, nothing like that in video.








> Not really. Israel cannot make jet engines, for example. Only Russia, France, Germany, Britain, the US can make jet engines.


Dear superboy, the more advanced is economy the more diversified it it. There is no point to produce everything in one place.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels near Palmyra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

German Journalist who visited ISIS and came back to tell the tale says that ISIS is buying weapons from free Syrian army which is being supported by Saudis and the west. he said that ISIS claimed that Saudis knowingly and willingly support the ISIS
Jürgen Todenhöfer, has made some sickening revelations about the unholy alliance of ISIS with some Arab monarchies


Inside Isis: The first Western journalist ever to be given access to the 'Islamic State' has just returned – and this is what he discovered | Middle East | News | The Independent

nothing new here. we got some monkeys here who say they would prefer ISIS against their sectarian rivals. 
I pray that French and Russian bombs fall on them too where ever they are posting their comments in support of ISIS..



IR1907 said:


> Imam Ali brigade crush ISIS fighters


ISIS is known to be using chemicals against syrian army 
why not use pesticides against these wahabi virus?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

a Russia Iran Indo Europeans cruise missile flying over Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668177412094599168

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bombed the al Kalasa neighborhood in rebel held part of Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668085754950778880

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bombed the al Fardoos neighborhood in rebel held part of Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668177733764169728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

B-1B FTW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured the al Ziwayqat mountains in Latakia province

Syrian Army Captures the Al-Ziwayqat Mountains in Northeast Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels near Palmyra


There are no rebels in Palmyra.

Rebels now are getting US & Turkish Air support in Northern Aleppo, 2 towns already retaken. Rebel advance will be either same speed or slower than YPG's (I would predict) since they also have to hold off Assadists in Aleppo city and South Aleppo, but hopefully the advance will be steady.

Rebels also are attacking Al Eis now. We'll see in the next few days what will happen.



ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured the al Ziwayqat mountains in Latakia province
> 
> Syrian Army Captures the Al-Ziwayqat Mountains in Northeast Latakia


Already recaptured by rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> There are no rebels in Palmyra.




ISIS are also rebels. Anyone who opposes the internationally recognized Syrian government is a rebel.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Already recaptured by rebels.




source?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> ISIS are also rebels. Anyone who opposes the internationally recognized Syrian government is a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source?


They aren't rebels. They fight rebels. Ergo they are not rebels. It's not infighting either since ISIS themselves don't consider themselves rebels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668103275678449666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668182043369558016


----------



## C130

IR1907 said:


> Imam Ali brigade crush ISIS fighters





that's some terrible aim. those rats where what 300 to 400 meters away?? and they can't hit them with their AKs and PKMs 

M4s with an ACOGs and 40mm grenades would of downed them so much quicker.


just seems like a whole lot of pray and spray to me


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Latest statistics on the civil death toll in Syria. *180,879* killed by Assad. *263* killed by Russia in *2 and a half months of bombing, while only 251 killed by coalition. Shows who tries to avoid civilian casualties and who doesn't.*








Irfan Baloch said:


> Jürgen Todenhöfer


Oh you mean the same guy that supports the the topic killer in the infographic above? Nice to know you don't have any objectivity.

Meanwhile, rebels just took 2 towns from ISIS:


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Latest statistics on the civil death toll in Syria. *180,879* killed by Assad. *263* killed by Russia in *2 and a half months of bombing, while only 251 killed by coalition. Shows who tries to avoid civilian casualties and who doesn't.*




This estimate is way too low. Some 10,000 including thousands of Urainian soldiers were killed in Donbas over a couple of months of no ceasefire, and that was a MUCH smaller conflict compared to the one in Syria. In Syria I think at least half a million to a million killed so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> This estimate is way too low. Some 10,000 including thousands of Urainian soldiers were killed in Donbas over a couple of months of no ceasefire, and that was a MUCH smaller conflict compared to the one in Syria. In Syria I think at least half a million to a million killed so far.


Confirmed deaths only.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Confirmed deaths only.




Well duh. Confirmed deaths is like only 1% of total deaths. No one bother to count bodies in the middle of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Why you are putting "treated" in brackets? We provide medical help to everyone who is asking. Assadist soldiers did not ask our help, they have own hospitals which are not barrel bombed, but if they asked we would help.



You whine too much. 

You are giving aid to terrorists and will be punished for it.

Simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

reports of Russia deploying artillery units to Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Irfan Baloch said:


> German Journalist who visited ISIS and came back to tell the tale says that ISIS is buying weapons from free Syrian army which is being supported by Saudis and the west. he said that ISIS claimed that Saudis knowingly and willingly support the ISIS
> Jürgen Todenhöfer, has made some sickening revelations about the unholy alliance of ISIS with some Arab monarchies
> 
> 
> Inside Isis: The first Western journalist ever to be given access to the 'Islamic State' has just returned – and this is what he discovered | Middle East | News | The Independent
> 
> nothing new here. we got some monkeys here who say they would prefer ISIS against their sectarian rivals.
> I pray that French and Russian bombs fall on them too where ever they are posting their comments in support of ISIS..
> 
> 
> ISIS is known to be using chemicals against syrian army
> why not use pesticides against these wahabi virus?



Thanks for the link. It would be great to read his upcoming book. It's always interesting to read about the inside of ISIS. It's, of course, obvious that ISIS is supported by KSA. The only reason they don't do it directly is because ISIS has received negative media attention in the west. However, if there is a group identical to it, but with a different name, and unknown, do you think KSA wouldn't be happy to support it? Wouldn't certain people in this very forum love to support them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Homs province. Mahine district.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIS-TRANS

500 said:


> If Sunnis were united like Kurds, their situation would be million times better now. And its problem not Iraqi and Syrian but Sunni countries who did nothing to help them in early stages of the revolt.





forcetrip said:


> When our sect comes into question, we were always a bit disorganized. Cant agree on anything. If we were united as you say, you could have been posting your Syria support with some other flags right now.


In this world of 21st century, I don't think organization and unity matters for a war affected country, with the superior technology comparatively smaller Israel is much stronger nation to enforce their agenda on other regional countries that same could not be said about Lebanon. I don't think sunni country enforce their religion as a state religion, so Indeed their is no sunni by country exist... Its just wrong assumption.


----------



## ultron

Russian advisor on the left and Russia Iran Indo Europeans puppet Assad forces soldier on the right. @C130 @Dr.Thrax @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh you mean the same guy that supports the the topic killer in the infographic above? Nice to know you don't have any objectivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, rebels just took 2 towns from ISIS:


this is my favourite





I am sure it will hurt you much and others like you

by your definition Germans, Kurds, Russians whoever fights and condemns ISIS is automatically an evil Iranian Shia.
look how your beloved Wahabi went straight to heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will hurt you much and others like you
> 
> by your definition Germans, Kurds, Russians whoever fights and condemns ISIS is automatically an evil Iranian Shia.
> look how your beloved Wahabi went straight to heaven.


LOL, that's hilarious


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will hurt you much and others like you
> 
> by your definition Germans, Kurds, Russians whoever fights and condemns ISIS is automatically an evil Iranian Shia.
> look how your beloved Wahabi went straight to heaven.


anyother link cant watch this!!!!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Barrel-Bomba said:


> LOL, that's hilarious


whats funny?
the goat fcker going straight to goat heaven?
or the Daesh apologists suffering the anal pain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Daraya and kill rebels @C130 @Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will hurt you much and others like you
> 
> by your definition Germans, Kurds, Russians whoever fights and condemns ISIS is automatically an evil Iranian Shia.
> look how your beloved Wahabi went straight to heaven.




Obviously now is on hell because he screwed up ....
Devilish f-ckers will have party .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will hurt you much and others like you
> 
> by your definition Germans, Kurds, Russians whoever fights and condemns ISIS is automatically an evil Iranian Shia.
> look how your beloved Wahabi went straight to heaven.


Funny how you're called a "counter-terrorism expert" when you can't even identify the difference between the 4, arguably 5 warring factions in Syria. But hey, your lack of intelligence isn't my problem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Irfan Baloch said:


> whats funny?
> the goat fcker going straight to goat heaven?
> or the Daesh apologists suffering the anal pain?


Since when was I a Daesh apologist? Hahaha. Seems like you can't read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Daraya and kill rebels @C130 @Dr.Thrax


Barrel bomb the poor nations bomb.

Please more of these on the head of the terrorists and their supporters send them to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans shell Mahin and kill rebels.
@C130 @Dr.Thrax

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

South Aleppo Bedouins ethnically cleansed by Khamenai & Putin:












Over 120,000 people were expelled since October.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Project 4202 said:


>




What body armor is this? Ratnik?







Reports of Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Qizildag and Jabal Ateera in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Soldiers of Kweyres Airbase met with their families in Tartous after 2,5 years siege

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans proxy Hezbollah guy in Syria

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUc9aSAWsAA3r-O.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

The Syrian Arab Army no longer exists. It's just a mixture of kids and foreign mercenaries from all the surrounding poor countries that go there just for the paycheck. The true backbone of the shia jihad against the Syrian people is composed of Russian and Iranian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Euphrates_Lion said:


> The Syrian Arab Army no longer exists. It's just a mixture of kids and foreign mercenaries from all the surrounding poor countries that go there just for the paycheck. The true backbone of the shia jihad against the Syrian people is composed of Russian and Iranian soldiers.




Incorrect. Look at the big cities. They are all under government control. Only Idlib and Raqqa are under rebel control. Idlib is a small city only 98,000 people. By comparison, Latakia is 383,000 people. Rebels have very small man power compared to Assad who is a puppet of Russia Iran Indo Europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

ultron said:


> Incorrect. Look at the big cities. They are all under government control. Only Idlib and Raqqa are under rebel control. Idlib is a small city only 98,000 people. By comparison, Latakia is 383,000 people. Rebels have very small man power compared to Assad who is a puppet of Russia Iran Indo Europeans.



Raqqa is under ISIS control. The rebels control Idlib and half Aleppo, plus the Southern Syrian cities around Daraa, which is completely surrounded by the rebels and the it's kept in the hands of the regime just because the Russian air force prevents any offensive from taking place.
Latakia is mostly controlled by Russia and small groups of Syrian/foreign mercenaries that form a so tiny force that cannot be called an army. The only reason why these cities resist is because Assad is covered by the air force. And like you said he's a puppet so they do everything to keep him in power, but he lacks men. Not even the alawites want to join the army, they all defect because they don't have reasons to fight. The only thing to worry about is Al Nusra, but they know that the FSA/YPG/USA allies would never allow a sectarian revenge to take place. That's the reason why most of the "Syrian" forces are imported from other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Euphrates_Lion said:


> Raqqa is under ISIS control. The rebels control Idlib and half Aleppo, plus the Southern Syrian cities around Daraa, which is completely surrounded by the rebels and the it's kept in the hands of the regime just because the Russian air force prevents any offensive from taking place.
> Latakia is mostly controlled by Russia and small groups of Syrian/foreign mercenaries that form a so tiny force that cannot be called an army. The only reason why these cities resist is because Assad is covered by the air force. And like you said he's a puppet so they do everything to keep him in power, but he lacks men. Not even the alawites want to join the army, they all defect because they don't have reasons to fight. The only thing to worry about is Al Nusra, but they know that the FSA/YPG/USA allies would never allow a sectarian revenge to take place. That's the reason why most of the "Syrian" forces are imported from other countries.


foreign mercenaries ?? that is funny the so called rebels come from all over the world from europe middle east and asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

Assad still has more than 50% Syrians support....whether you like it or not (personally I don't like him either)that's why he survived against whole GCC/Turkey/CIA/Mossad proxies and taking about foreign mercenaries?you should look at FSA/ISIS/Al Nusra..men.first..mostly foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Beyonder said:


> Assad still has more than 50% Syrians support....whether you like it or not (personally I don't like him either)that's why he survived against whole GCC/Turkey/CIA/Mossad proxies and taking about foreign mercenaries?you should look at FSA/ISIS/Al Nusra..men.first..mostly foreigners.


And the source of that information is....
Beyonder's ***.


----------



## ultron

reports of Russian ground forces attacking rebels in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sparkle229

It has turned into a proxy war


----------



## ultron

Sparkle229 said:


> It has turned into a proxy war




It is a world war. WW3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Sparkle229 said:


> It has turned into a proxy war



it *was* a proxy war , now it's a more direct conflict


----------



## Serpentine

SAA takes back Maheen town in eastern Homs, dozens of Daesh terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

Beyonder said:


> Assad still has more than 50% Syrians support....whether you like it or not (personally I don't like him either)that's why he survived against whole GCC/Turkey/CIA/Mossad proxies and taking about foreign mercenaries?you should look at FSA/ISIS/Al Nusra..men.first..mostly foreigners.



Who reported that, RT Russia or Khamenei's news? it's strange that all the people of the Italian-Syrian community hate Assad, they must all be CIA agents 



Serpentine said:


> SAA takes back Maheen town in eastern Homs, dozens of Daesh terrorists killed.



Same here. Daesh is not in Homs, stop deceiving people and afford the truth.


----------



## Madali

Euphrates_Lion said:


> Who reported that, RT Russia or Khamenei's news? it's strange that all the people of the Italian-Syrian community hate Assad, they must all be CIA agents
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Daesh is not in Homs, stop deceiving people and afford the truth.



The diaspora of a country is generally negative to the ruling government of their origin country, so that's not surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Mahin

Breaking: Syrian Armed Forces Liberate Maheen in East Homs


Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Jabal Zuwayk and Zuwayk in Latakia province

Syrian Army Seizes Jabal Zuwayk in Northern Latakia: Almost 200km Captured in 10 Days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Mehin was a town/city when ISIS captured it.
Now, I guess it is a village and desert with no strategic value.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 274160



I would love to know who said what for Putin to make that face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

like_a_boss said:


>


I can't believe it , I taught this impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> I would love to know who said what for Putin to make that face.




He said Indo Europeans kick Arab butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

*For 5 days, Russian aircraft destroyed over 1000 petrol tank vehicles, which transported crude oil to #ISIS terrorists' plants*

Most of them were from Turkey. Here is photos from abandoned truck which is was found near Hasakah.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668753717383061504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Madali said:


> I would love to know who said what for Putin to make that face.


they showed him a picture of Salmen

In an interview Assad said that the SAA is on the offensive everywhere, thanks to the Russians aviation




A tribute to the Peshmerga's Girls
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152670042328247




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Euphrates_Lion said:


> Who reported that, RT Russia or Khamenei's news? it's strange that all the people of the Italian-Syrian community hate Assad, they must all be CIA agents
> .



All the polling organizations said that majority of Syrians support Assad. While the opposition is divided into many groups which consist of seculars, nationalists, religious, Jihadies (extreme religious) etc. These groups are as much against each others as they are against Assad (i.e. no unity among them is possible).

In fair election, none of them has any chance to stand in front of Assad. That is why US and Saudia put a pre-condition that Assad should not be allowed to run in the elections.

Here is the proof that Majority of Syrians support Assad.


Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian
*Most Syrians back President Assad, but you'd never know from western media*
*



*

*Suppose a respectable opinion poll found that most Syrians are in favour ofBashar al-Assad remaining as president, would that not be major news? Especially as the finding would go against the dominant narrative about the Syrian crisis, and the media considers the unexpected more newsworthy than the obvious.

Alas, not in every case. When coverage of an unfolding drama ceases to be fair and turns into a propaganda weapon, inconvenient facts get suppressed. So it is with the results of a recent You Gov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation. Qatar's royal family has taken one of the most hawkish lines against Assad – the emir has just called for Arab troops to intervene – so it was good that The Doha Debates published the poll on its website. The pity is that it was ignored by almost all media outlets in every western country whose government has called for Assad to go.

The key finding was that while most Arabs outside Syria feel the president should resign, attitudes in the country are different. Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders.... Read More.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

veg said:


> All the polling organizations said that majority of Syrians support Assad. While the opposition is divided into many groups which consist of seculars, nationalists, religious, Jihadies (extreme religious) etc. These groups are as much against each others as they are against Assad (i.e. no unity among them is possible).
> 
> In fair election, none of them has any chance to stand in front of Assad. That is why US and Saudia put a pre-condition that Assad should not be allowed to run in the elections.
> 
> Here is the proof that Majority of Syrians support Assad.
> 
> 
> Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian
> *Most Syrians back President Assad, but you'd never know from western media*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Suppose a respectable opinion poll found that most Syrians are in favour ofBashar al-Assad remaining as president, would that not be major news? Especially as the finding would go against the dominant narrative about the Syrian crisis, and the media considers the unexpected more newsworthy than the obvious.*
> 
> *Alas, not in every case. When coverage of an unfolding drama ceases to be fair and turns into a propaganda weapon, inconvenient facts get suppressed. So it is with the results of a recent You Gov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation. Qatar's royal family has taken one of the most hawkish lines against Assad – the emir has just called for Arab troops to intervene – so it was good that The Doha Debates published the poll on its website. The pity is that it was ignored by almost all media outlets in every western country whose government has called for Assad to go.*
> 
> *The key finding was that while most Arabs outside Syria feel the president should resign, attitudes in the country are different. Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders.... Read More.*


Absolutely fever way better than plague Assad is fever takferees are plague who would like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

direct hit of a cruise missile on a rebel command centre (Idlib province)







elimination of a rebel ammo depot with a cruise missile (Idlib province)







strike against a rebel base with two cruise missiles (Idlib province)







elimination of a rebel facility with 2 cruise missiles (Idlib province)







destruction of a rebel oil production plant (Deir ez-Zor province)







strike with a Kalibr-NK cruise missile against a rebel command center (Idlib province)







strike with two cruise missiles on a rebel command center and ammunition depot (Idlib province)

Удар крылатой ракетой комплекса Калибр-НК по командному пункту террористов в провинции Идлиб - YouTube


elimination of a rebel base by strike of Tu-22M3 (Deir ez-Zor province)

Уничтожение базы террористов ударом Ту-22М3 в провинции Дейр-Эз-Зор - YouTube


airstrike on rebel facilities of oil production, storage and processing (Deir ez-Zor province)

Авиаудар по объектам добычи, хранения и переработки нефти в провинции Дэйр-эз-Зор - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia blew up thousands of ISIS oi tankers over 5 days. The US may like ISIS. Russia does not.

reports of Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Kitf al Ghanmeh, Mallouha, Rwayset al-Malluha, Rashwani, Antouz hill, Ain Samura, Zaytoneh in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

@veg The main requisite to support Assad (besides being a shia anti-sunni islamist, or islamophobic) is to believe in these conspiracy theories that seek to draw the Syrian war as a western conspiracy.
If most of the Syrian people stand with Assad, then how could they even organize oceanic protests against Assad? why 95% of the refugees are sunnis? shouldn't they be alawites or christians?
As a Syrian-Italian who lives in Italy in a large Syrian community, I can tell you that the only people who support Assad are shia, and they don't even completely support him and they admit his war crimes.
You have to post regular polls, not fake statistics spreaded by "truthers" who dismiss official news as fake news fabricated by the illuminati. These "truthers" are the first ones to fabricate fake news and statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Euphrates_Lion said:


> @veg The main requisite to support Assad (besides being a shia anti-sunni islamist, or islamophobic) is to believe in these conspiracy theories that seek to draw the Syrian war as a western conspiracy.
> If most of the Syrian people stand with Assad, then how could they even organize oceanic protests against Assad? why 95% of the refugees are sunnis? shouldn't they be alawites or christians?
> As a Syrian-Italian who lives in Italy in a large Syrian community, I can tell you that the only people who support Assad are shia, and they don't even completely support him and they admit his war crimes.
> You have to post regular polls, not fake statistics spreaded by "truthers" who dismiss official news as fake news fabricated by the illuminati. These "truthers" are the first ones to fabricate fake news and statistics.



I am afraid that conjectures have no values in front of the facts, that were shown by the polling organizations of Arabs and Wests themselves. 

And if US / Saudia / Turkey / Opposition believe that Assad does not have the majority support, then why don't they agree for an election under UNO?

No, US/Saudi/Turkey/Opposition have put a pre-condition that they will only come to the negotiation table if Assad does not fight for the presidency. 

You see, it is not the right of US/Saudi/Turkey/Opposition to decide it, but it is only the right of Syrian People to decide if they want Assad or not. 

And here are the rallies in support of Assad, which are many many dozens of times bigger than any opposition rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

veg said:


> I am afraid that conjectures have no values in front of the facts, that were shown by the polling organizations of Arabs and Wests themselves.
> 
> And if US / Saudia / Turkey / Opposition believe that Assad does not have the majority support, then why don't they agree for an election under UNO?
> 
> No, US/Saudi/Turkey/Opposition have put a pre-condition that they will only come to the negotiation table if Assad does not fight for the presidency.
> 
> You see, it is not the right of US/Saudi/Turkey/Opposition to decide it, but it is only the right of Syrian People to decide if they want Assad or not.
> 
> And here are the rallies in support of Assad, which are many many dozens of times bigger than any opposition rally.



These aren't much people. There were massive protests in all Syria, while alawite cities like Latakia made pro-Assad rallies too, but they were smaller and most of the people were paid to partecipate. Look at this one: 




They don't want elections because it's ridiculous to put elections in the hands of a government which is accused of killing and torturing dissidents. If Assad is accused of not tolerating any opposition (I know that you don't believe that, but try to reason like a person who doesn't like Assad for a moment), then who says that he will not trick the elections, or even worse kill who votes against him? elections should be held in neutral territory, and all the opposition members should partecipate. A solution would be to allow the UN to enter Syria and then have elections.
Would you agree if elections were taken by the rebels only in rebel-controlled areas? be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans proxy Iraqi Shia kill rebels in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

We will keep killing radical sunni terrorists. Alot of barrel bombs and Russian bombs are in store  oh and maybe a Iranian nuke or two

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Euphrates_Lion said:


> These aren't much people. There were massive protests in all Syria, while alawite cities like Latakia made pro-Assad rallies too, but they were smaller and most of the people were paid to partecipate. Look at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want elections because it's ridiculous to put elections in the hands of a government which is accused of killing and torturing dissidents. If Assad is accused of not tolerating any opposition (I know that you don't believe that, but try to reason like a person who doesn't like Assad for a moment), then who says that he will not trick the elections, or even worse kill who votes against him? elections should be held in neutral territory, and all the opposition members should partecipate. A solution would be to allow the UN to enter Syria and then have elections.
> Would you agree if elections were taken by the rebels only in rebel-controlled areas? be honest.



I am afraid your assessment is not correct about the rallies. 
Opposition rally (that you posted) was not even 10 time of the rally that came in the support of Assad, where millions of people took part. 
And you claimed that these people came out to support Assad while they were paid. I don't agree with this accusation which has no proof. 

Clearly, the western and Arab organizations (which did the polling) were not paid by Assad, but they were telling the same facts. 

And all are unanimous that Opposition is not a single party, but badly divided into elements which are totally oppose to each other.

And regarding elections too, please try to understand that proposal is this that Elections should be held under UNO, and not under Assad, so that there will be rigging. But still US/Saudia/Turkey/Opposition are not ready for cease-fire and putting a precondition that Assad should not be allowed to run in the elections. This is enough to show the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

veg said:


> I am afraid your assessment is not correct about the rallies.
> Opposition rally (that you posted) was not even 10 time of the rally that came in the support of Assad, where millions of people took part.
> And you claimed that these people came out to support Assad while they were paid. I don't agree with this accusation which has no proof.
> 
> Clearly, the western and Arab organizations (which did the polling) were not paid by Assad, but they were telling the same facts.
> 
> And all are unanimous that Opposition is not a single party, but badly divided into elements which are totally oppose to each other.
> 
> And regarding elections too, please try to understand that proposal is this that Elections should be held under UNO, and not under Assad, so that there will be rigging. But still US/Saudia/Turkey/Opposition are not ready for cease-fire and putting a precondition that Assad should not be allowed to run in the elections. This is enough to show the truth.



You added that "the western media will never say that". Call me when a serious media shows a reliable poll. 
As for the cease fire, it's clearly a trick to defeat the rebels. Why should they agree on a cease fire while Aleppo is under siege? it's like when Putin said that he wanted to back the Syrian rebels against ISIS, after having bombed them. These dirty tricks would be enough to understand that Putin is a professional liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> All the polling organizations said that majority of Syrians support Assad. While the opposition is divided into many groups which consist of seculars, nationalists, religious, Jihadies (extreme religious) etc. These groups are as much against each others as they are against Assad (i.e. no unity among them is possible).
> 
> In fair election, none of them has any chance to stand in front of Assad. That is why US and Saudia put a pre-condition that Assad should not be allowed to run in the elections.
> 
> Here is the proof that Majority of Syrians support Assad.
> 
> 
> Most Syrians back President Assad – but you'd never know from western media | Jonathan Steele | Comment is free | The Guardian
> *Most Syrians back President Assad, but you'd never know from western media*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Suppose a respectable opinion poll found that most Syrians are in favour ofBashar al-Assad remaining as president, would that not be major news? Especially as the finding would go against the dominant narrative about the Syrian crisis, and the media considers the unexpected more newsworthy than the obvious.*
> 
> *Alas, not in every case. When coverage of an unfolding drama ceases to be fair and turns into a propaganda weapon, inconvenient facts get suppressed. So it is with the results of a recent You Gov Siraj poll on Syria commissioned by The Doha Debates, funded by the Qatar Foundation. Qatar's royal family has taken one of the most hawkish lines against Assad – the emir has just called for Arab troops to intervene – so it was good that The Doha Debates published the poll on its website. The pity is that it was ignored by almost all media outlets in every western country whose government has called for Assad to go.*
> 
> *The key finding was that while most Arabs outside Syria feel the president should resign, attitudes in the country are different. Some 55% of Syrians want Assad to stay, motivated by fear of civil war – a spectre that is not theoretical as it is for those who live outside Syria's borders.... Read More.*


Still retarded enough to use a biased article from 2012 eh?

Meanwhile, rebels annihilate regime and Shia positions in South Aleppo.





The soldiers didn't scream Ya Hussein enough, got annihilated. 9 of them there it seems.
Map of rebel gains so far (only confirmed gains ,more to be announced later on most likely.):





Iranian journalist *confirms Qasem Soleimani was injured:




*
Russia is sending T-90s to South Aleppo. All rebels see is TOW target practice and more Ghanimah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans deploy T-90A tanks to southern Aleppo province to kill rebels. Meet the Shtora anti ATGM system.

Shtora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans deploy T-90A tanks to southern Aleppo province to kill rebels. Meet the Shtora anti ATGM system.
> 
> Shtora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Shtora, meet the TOW:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651866586291245056
TOW is immune to Shtora since Shtora is soft-kill, and relies on the tank to be illuminated by a laser rangefinder in order to deploy the smoke. TOW doesn't illuminate its targets, TOW uses a wire guided system. Iranian TOWs that are laser guided would be affected by the Shtora, though. So would the Kornet. Oh the irony.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668867523828404226









@Dr.Thrax what's your say on the latest events with SDF and everything?


----------



## ultron

new map in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Seems like IS is withdrawing like they did in Idlib/Latakia and that soon all of Hasakah will be cleared.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shtora, meet the TOW:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651866586291245056
> TOW is immune to Shtora since Shtora is soft-kill, and relies on the tank to be illuminated by a laser rangefinder in order to deploy the smoke. TOW doesn't illuminate its targets, TOW uses a wire guided system. Iranian TOWs that are laser guided would be affected by the Shtora, though. So would the Kornet. Oh the irony.




Shtora disrupts guidance electronics. Shtora reduces TOW hit probability by 4 to 5 times.

Army Guide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

GOOD READ

Syria Leader Assad Seeks Russian Protection from Ally Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE

"The tumult Iran's meddling has unleashed within Assad's circle has hardly reached the outside world. But some of the regime's most powerful figures -- those who have opposed Iran's power plays -- have disappeared recently, some of them amid rather odd circumstances."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Rebel on rebel violence. Nusra and Ahrar ash Sham fight SDF and Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668895539031883776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668895681894043648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668895725066014720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668898763143032832


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kurdi said:


> GOOD READ
> 
> Syria Leader Assad Seeks Russian Protection from Ally Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> "The tumult Iran's meddling has unleashed within Assad's circle has hardly reached the outside world. But some of the regime's most powerful figures -- those who have opposed Iran's power plays -- have disappeared recently, some of them amid rather odd circumstances."


What protection that he needs all he needs just ask Iranian to leave Syria and that's it they can't control him no way Syria still strong with it's armed forces who stand firmly against hundreds of thousands of rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Alright, JN&co are pissed that YPG can pass those checkpoints that includes goods from Turkey and JN&co works for Turkey obviously.


----------



## 500

Syrians destroy IRAM launcher vehicle with Iraqi/Iranian invaders on it:






Syrians capture banners of Iraqi/Iranian invaders:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668867523828404226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dr.Thrax what's your say on the latest events with SDF and everything?


I am edgy about them.
They call themselves SDF yet they still haven't attacked Assad in Hasakeh or Qamishli yet. And they're receiving Assad arms shipments in Hasakeh.
If they fight Assad, and allow Syrians to choose between whatever system of gov't they want, I will fully support them. But if they just become slaves to YPG then I won't support them. Jaysh Thuwar became a slave to YPG and here they are, being threatened by other FSA groups (Mare' operations room.)



ultron said:


> Rebel on rebel violence. Nusra and Ahrar ash Sham fight SDF and Kurds.


This is rebels attacking Tall Bakkarah in Southern Aleppo. Has nothing to do with YPG aggression in north.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans proxy Arabs who defended Kuweiris air base through 2 and a half years of siege. Notice another Iranian Sayyad 2 large caliber sniper rifle.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUikdX0WsAA3fpn.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUikdSQWcAAJKp4.jpg


Russia Iran Indo Europeans deployed T-90 tanks in the Aleppo theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kurdi said:


> GOOD READ
> 
> Syria Leader Assad Seeks Russian Protection from Ally Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> "The tumult Iran's meddling has unleashed within Assad's circle has hardly reached the outside world. But some of the regime's most powerful figures -- those who have opposed Iran's power plays -- have disappeared recently, some of them amid rather odd circumstances."




What a bunch of nonsense. As if Iran is in Syria by force. We are there because Syrian government wants it, if they don't want us, all they can do is asking, we will leave in an hour. We are not like U.S and Co. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Russia is sending T-90s to South Aleppo. All rebels see is TOW target practice and more Ghanimah.




 T-90 unlike SAA T-72/55 is equipped FLIR and thermal imaging system, good luck getting near without being seen.

a yeah one more thing.

Kontakt-5 amour vs Heat 1150-1350mm

Which means T-90 can survive a TOW hit to the Front amour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> T-90 unlike SAA T-72/55 is equipped FLIR and thermal imaging system, good luck getting near without being seen.


Quite obviously u never seen a FLIR in ur life.



> a yeah one more thing.
> 
> Kontakt-5 amour vs Heat 1150-1350mm
> 
> Which means T-90 can survive a TOW hit to the Front amour.


Kontakt-5 is totally useless vs. tandem warheads such as TOW-2A used by rebels.



Serpentine said:


> What a bunch of nonsense. As if Iran is in Syria by force. We are there because Syrian government wants it, if they don't want us, all they can do is asking, we will leave in an hour. We are not like U.S and Co. Lol


U are there because Syrians, even incling the overwhelming majority of Alawites, dont want to fight for maniac Assad.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> U are there because Syrians, even incling the overwhelming majority of Alawites, dont want to fight for maniac Assad.




It does not matter what Syrians want. Assad is a puppet of Russia Iran Indo Europeans. Syria is a de facto territory of Russia Iran Indo Europeans. Any Syrian who doesn't like it, well, you know what happens to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> T-90 unlike SAA T-72/55 is equipped FLIR and thermal imaging system, good luck getting near without being seen.
> 
> a yeah one more thing.
> 
> Kontakt-5 amour vs Heat 1150-1350mm
> 
> Which means T-90 can survive a TOW hit to the Front amour.


TOW range: 4 km. We don't need to get near. You walk right into our traps anyways. Silly to call the traps too, we just deploy and you walk right in to it. Stupid really, but very Soviet of you.


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> TOW range: 4 km. We don't need to get near. You walk right into our traps anyways. Silly to call the traps too, we just deploy and you walk right in to it. Stupid really, but very Soviet of you.




TOW range 3.75 km. Rocket artillery range 20 to 90 km. It's not hard to see which side has advantage.

BGM-71 TOW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BM-21 Grad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BM-27 Uragan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BM-30 Smerch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Kontakt-5 is totally useless vs. tandem warheads such as TOW-2A used by rebels.




same true vice versa for Relikt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> TOW range 3.75 km. Rocket artillery range 20 to 90 km. It's not hard to see which side has advantage.
> 
> BGM-71 TOW - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BM-21 Grad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BM-27 Uragan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BM-30 Smerch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Your comparisons are truely retarded.


Project 4202 said:


> same true vice versa for Relikt


Yes yes, Russian stronk economy has enough resources to send Relikt to a dictator in Syria. Sureee.

Rebels storm Tall Mamu village (now taken):





Rebels have also taken al-Kusa and Makhalah. They're squeezing Al Eis and its hill from the North and South. They'll probably attack from 3 sides once they get to the outer perimeter.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

The land rebels have retaken is 15% of what regime had taken in their October offensive. And rebels are still pushing further. The Jaysh al Fateh train has arrived. With God's help of course. Choo choo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

Dr.Thrax said:


> Still retarded enough to use a biased article from 2012 eh?



I am afraid, the only retards here are those people who have absolutely no proof, but still blaming Guardian Newspaper to be biased, Qatar Based Polling to be based, rallies of Millions of People in support of Assad to be biased and paid ones.
That is why US/Saudia/Turkey/Opposition don't accept any cease fire and elections under UNO, till the time Assad is taken off from the presidential race.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> I am afraid, the only retards here are those people who have absolutely no proof, but still blaming Guardian Newspaper to be biased, Qatar Based Polling to be based, rallies of Millions of People in support of Assad to be biased and paid ones.
> That is why US/Saudia/Turkey/Opposition don't accept any cease fire and elections under UNO, till the time Assad is taken off from the presidential race.


It was an opinion article. You seem to not understand how stuff works. And it's from 2012. Two thousand fucking twelve. You think that's relevant? Back then Daesh was an obscure group named ISI and was only in Iraq. Back then rebels had almost completely surrounded Damascus for half the year and attacked it (but obviously failed.) It's not relevant now. It wasn't relevant in 2014, 2013, and definitely not 2012 - since it's written by an Assad supporter.


----------



## veg

Dr.Thrax said:


> TOW is immune to Shtora since Shtora is soft-kill, and relies on the tank to be illuminated by a laser rangefinder in order to deploy the smoke. TOW doesn't illuminate its targets, TOW uses a wire guided system. Iranian TOWs that are laser guided would be affected by the Shtora, though. So would the Kornet. Oh the irony.



This is the joke of century. The so called Allah's Jihadies are not provided TOW missiles from Allah, but from the enemy of Allah i.e. US. ... And these so called Allah's Mujahideen are shamelessly boasting about Aid from Satan US. 
This shows really that Jihadies have no brain and they are retards, and they don't comprehend that US providing them TOWs and weapons while US is using them as tissue paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> This is the joke of century. The so called Allah's Jihadies are not provided TOW missiles from Allah, but from the enemy of Allah i.e. US. ... And these so called Allah's Mujahideen are shamelessly boasting about Aid from Satan US.
> This shows really that Jihadies have no brain and they are retards, and they don't comprehend that US providing them TOWs and weapons while US is using them as tissue paper.


lol
So you're telling me, we should refuse help from the United States, from all NGOs, etc. all of that simply because they're not Muslim, and let our people suffer?
Someone doesn't know jack about Sharia lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol
> So you're telling me, we should refuse help from the United States, from all NGOs, etc. all of that simply because they're not Muslim, and let our people suffer?
> Someone doesn't know jack about Sharia lol



Your Jihadi Sharia will be labelled as Hypocritic Double Faced Sharia while on one side it says US is Satan/Evil, but on the same time you are boasting about US supplied TOW missiles and other weapons. Have you ever questioned yourself why US is providing your with TOWs? Is it while US sympathies your Jihadi cause, or US is only using you Jihadies as Toilet Paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Euphrates_Lion said:


> These aren't much people. There were massive protests in all Syria, while alawite cities like Latakia made pro-Assad rallies too, but they were smaller and most of the people were paid to partecipate. Look at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want elections because it's ridiculous to put elections in the hands of a government which is accused of killing and torturing dissidents. If Assad is accused of not tolerating any opposition (I know that you don't believe that, but try to reason like a person who doesn't like Assad for a moment), then who says that he will not trick the elections, or even worse kill who votes against him? elections should be held in neutral territory, and all the opposition members should partecipate. A solution would be to allow the UN to enter Syria and then have elections.
> Would you agree if elections were taken by the rebels only in rebel-controlled areas? be honest.



Why not an international team to oversee the elections? Your buddies love funding terrorists for the last 4 years, so it won't break their bank if they send a few people to make sure the election is fair.



Al-Kurdi said:


> GOOD READ
> 
> Syria Leader Assad Seeks Russian Protection from Ally Iran - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> "The tumult Iran's meddling has unleashed within Assad's circle has hardly reached the outside world. But some of the regime's most powerful figures -- those who have opposed Iran's power plays -- have disappeared recently, some of them amid rather odd circumstances."



I've noticed such media reports recently. Once the west realized their project to overthrow Assad has started to fail, they have shifted gears. Now, the narrative is:

poor assad and his buddies who were taken advantage of evil Islamist Iranians. Thank god, the white man Putin has come to Syria to help him and protect him from the evil religious maniac Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Russian plane has just been shot down in Latika.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

Guys just look at the map of the Syrian conflict before fabricating stuff. I'm tired of hearing that Russia bombed ISIS in Idlib and Latakia countryside. There's no ISIS out there !! ISIS is not even in Hama and Homs !! 
You seem to be incapable of affording a discussion honestly without fabricating news. On the other hand when you support a genocidal dictator there's no way of making a valid argument without inventing stuff, because if people knew that you're deliberately supporting the Syrian genocide you would risk to get hunted down the streets (like you deserve).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Watch from 3:13, Iranian and Iraqi mercenaries flee from advancing Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Watch from 3:13, Iranian and Iraqi mercenaries flee from advancing Syrians.


They are not Iranian what is so Iranian about those wannabe Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Katf Al-Ghanimah in Latakia province

Syrian Army Captures Katf Ghanimah and Point 1154 in Northeastern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrians destroy Russian invaders helicopter:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russian Iran Indo Europeans Su-24M2 bomber shot down over Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669174549418758144Video is in the tweet.


----------



## Serpentine

This is the map that Turkey released:







The distance shown inside Turkey's airspace is merely 3 kilometers.





*Even if the Russian plane was flying with subsonic speed, it couldn't have been inside Turkey's airspace for more than 30 seconds at most.*

Now, how could have Turks warned Russian plane *10 times in 5 minutes *while being Inside Turkish airspace?

Reminds me of the 90s, when Turkey used to violate Iran's airspace dozens of times while claiming to bomb PKK, and it didn't stop until we sent some Tomcats and Mig-29s to Tabriz airbase. Using Turkey's logic. it was perfectly justified to shoot down Turkey's jets who violated our airspace not once, but various times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farag

People tend to believe Russia has made all the nuke stickpile just to sit on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ice Cube

killing ejecting pilots is a war crime under the Geneva conventions', protocol 1

now Russia can legally wipe those jihadi Turkmen villages right off the map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ice Cube said:


> killing ejecting pilots is a war crime under the Geneva conventions', protocol 1
> 
> now Russia can legally wipe those jihadi Turkmen villages right off the map



And it will, they signed their suicide note by releasing that video, I am waiting to see hell raining on them, a good terrorist is a dead terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ice Cube

Serpentine said:


> And it will, they signed their suicide note by releasing that video, I am waiting to see hell raining on them, a good terrorist is a dead terrorist.


this is a great excuse for Russia to check their strategic missile forces effectiveness and test their missiles with a conventional payload.

not sure those things can even carry conventional payloads but would be an epic show of force, the Turks will shit bricks once Russian mirvs start falling right on their border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

If Russia wants to hit back without "violating" anything, they will send MANPADS to PKK.


----------



## farag

Al-Kurdi said:


> If Russia wants to hit back without "violating" anything, they will send MANPADS to PKK.



It will take time and iran will not allow that.
Faster way is to use tactical nukes over mountainous Turkmen regions in syria. US used it in iraq too. Kurds will eventually complete their own way to Afrin.
NATO of course will condemn russian use of tactical nuke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*US warplanes destroy 283 fuel trucks in Syria*



19 hours ago





This August 9, 2015 US Air Force photo shows F-16 Fighting Falcons from Aviano Air Base, Italy as they arrive at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey, in support of Operation Inherent Resolve (AFP Photo/Sr. Airman Michael Battles)

Washington (AFP) - US warplanes have destroyed 283 fuel tankers that were being used to transport oil to help fund the Islamic State group in eastern Syria, officials said Monday.

The huge air raid is another milestone as the US-led coalition intensifies its campaign against the jihadists and focuses on their oil-smuggling infrastructure, estimated to net the group some $500 million a year.

Pentagon spokesman Captain Jeff Davis said the strike occurred Saturday between Al Hasakah and Dayr Az Zawr in the east. It came less than a week after another, similar strike destroyed 116 IS fuel trucks.

Just as in that earlier case, US jets on Saturday first conducted a low-flying "show of force" over the trucks, then dropped leaflets telling drivers to flee.

The Pentagon says that while the trucks were being used to support the IS group, the drivers themselves were not thought to be jihadists.

US A-10 air-to-ground attack planes and AC-130 gunships then destroyed the tankers, Davis said, adding there had been no reports of civilian casualties.

"We have very methodically gone through this to ensure that we are doing this in a way that is humane and not going to cause civilian casualties," Davis said, while "also recognizing the fact that these trucks are an integral link in the revenue stream that is providing revenue ... to ISIL."

Russia, which is conducting a separate air campaign in Syria, claims to have destroyed dozens of fuel trucks and has declared a "free hunt" for any trucks carrying oil "belonging to terrorists" in IS-controlled areas.

A US military spokesman said that in the earlier US strike that destroyed 116 trucks, the leaflets dropped stated: "Get out of your trucks now, and run away from them.


----------



## Ahmed Jo




----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> This is the map that Turkey released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distance shown inside Turkey's airspace is merely 3 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even if the Russian plane was flying with subsonic speed, it couldn't have been inside Turkey's airspace for more than 30 seconds at most.*
> 
> Now, how could have Turks warned Russian plane *10 times in 5 minutes *while being Inside Turkish airspace?
> 
> Reminds me of the 90s, when Turkey used to violate Iran's airspace dozens of times while claiming to bomb PKK, and it didn't stop until we sent some Tomcats and Mig-29s to Tabriz airbase. Using Turkey's logic. it was perfectly justified to shoot down Turkey's jets who violated our airspace not once, but various times.


I've already answered. Turkey warns Syrian planes which approach its border prior crossing, after crossing it acts. 

Also its third time Russian plane crosses Turkish border. They got warnings but kept ignoring.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> I've already answered. Turkey warns Syrian planes which approach its border prior crossing, after crossing it acts.
> 
> Also its third time Russian plane crosses Turkish border. They got warnings but kept ignoring.


Do you think IAF is more superior vs TUAF ?


----------



## Zarbe Momin

500 said:


> I've already answered. Turkey warns Syrian planes which approach its border prior crossing, after crossing it acts.
> 
> Also its third time Russian plane crosses Turkish border. They got warnings but kept ignoring.[/QUOTE
> 
> Now its important to see how russia responds.....may be bombers in future will be escorted by fighters .....Mig 29, SU.30 or SU.35.....Lets see!...Its now testing of water from both sides....


----------



## Beyonder

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 274498



ROFL!! Erdogan....ruining his pants already


----------



## ultron

Russian jets heavily bombing Turkmen mountains in Latakia province after Su-24M2 bomber shot down

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUl2k3rXAAACkTS.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUl2lNHWsAAHno_.jpg


Russia Iran Indo Europeans proxy Iraqi Shia in Eis town in southern Aleppo province. Notice another Iranian Sayyad 2 large caliber sniper rifle.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUlTXitUAAAaIxc.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUlTXsNU8AAusxX.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUlTXouVEAAu-Wo.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Russian jets heavily bombing Turkmen mountains in Latakia province after Su-24M2 bomber shot down
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUl2k3rXAAACkTS.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUl2lNHWsAAHno_.jpg


Awesome news, just continue bomb them till they are no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

Rukarl said:


> That guy is a true hero, may he RIP.
> 
> You will still get bombed, HARD. Prepare to lose your entire family in arstrikes.



He bombs civilians. The air strikes were against Turkmen civilians who are perceived as bad by Assad's pan-Arabist government which doesn't tolerate any ethnic minority. It's a genocide against civilians. 
A pig who bombs civilians is not a hero, the people who killed him are heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

Rukarl said:


> Prepare to lose your entire family in arstrikes.



easy to say for someone residing in the other corner of earth , innocent kids are dying small children due to these strikes , America , Russia , Syrian rebels , Syrian Regime , ISIS , Al Qaeeda , Kurds , NATO among all only innocents are dying 

i hope both countries somehow solve this mess on table and this does not lead to another syria


----------



## PWFI

Putin please blow up these takfiris with full force----May God bless Russian soldiers fallen today and have mercy on them, Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Euphrates_Lion

Ice Cube said:


> @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @Horus @waz
> 
> graphic picture + celebrating death of an armed forces guy



Celebrating the death of a man who was air striking civilians is the worth thing to do. If you don't you're a violent and genocidal person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ice Cube

Euphrates_Lion said:


> Celebrating the death of a man who was air striking civilians is the worth thing to do. If you don't you're a violent and genocidal person.


I hope they killed and maimed 100s of Syrian jihadis and their women and children.

1 anti jihad airman = 3000 worthless rebel scum (men, women, children, whatever)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Time for Russia to deploy ground forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Jordan removes Saudi, Turkey proxy groups from terrorist organizations list | Al Bawaba


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans cruiser Moskva deployed off the Syrian coast and ordered to destroy anything that may pose a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Last Jewish family in Aleppo flee for Israel - Telegraph


----------



## Dr.Thrax

veg said:


> Your Jihadi Sharia will be labelled as Hypocritic Double Faced Sharia while on one side it says US is Satan/Evil, but on the same time you are boasting about US supplied TOW missiles and other weapons. Have you ever questioned yourself why US is providing your with TOWs? Is it while US sympathies your Jihadi cause, or US is only using you Jihadies as Toilet Paper?


wah wah shia are oppressed wah wah Khamenei Khomenei wah wah YA HUSSEIN wah wah Mut'ah wah wah



Serpentine said:


> This is the map that Turkey released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distance shown inside Turkey's airspace is merely 3 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even if the Russian plane was flying with subsonic speed, it couldn't have been inside Turkey's airspace for more than 30 seconds at most.*
> 
> Now, how could have Turks warned Russian plane *10 times in 5 minutes *while being Inside Turkish airspace?
> 
> Reminds me of the 90s, when Turkey used to violate Iran's airspace dozens of times while claiming to bomb PKK, and it didn't stop until we sent some Tomcats and Mig-29s to Tabriz airbase. Using Turkey's logic. it was perfectly justified to shoot down Turkey's jets who violated our airspace not once, but various times.


Seems like you don't understand that they *legally have the right to warn the aircraft to change course if the course they are headed in is Turkish airspace.*


Ice Cube said:


> killing ejecting pilots is a war crime under the Geneva conventions', protocol 1
> 
> now Russia can legally wipe those jihadi Turkmen villages right off the map


The Khanazeer died before landing. From injures from the blast. Look at their dead bodies, no bullet holes - but plenty of shrapnel wounds.



ultron said:


> Time for Russia to deploy ground forces.


Already did, and marines have already died.

Rebels gained Zahiya mount in Turkemn mountain. So much for Russian ground troops.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Serpentine said:


> And it will, they signed their suicide note by releasing that video, I am waiting to see hell raining on them, a good terrorist is a dead terrorist.



Turkmens are terrorists?



Serpentine said:


> This is the map that Turkey released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distance shown inside Turkey's airspace is merely 3 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even if the Russian plane was flying with subsonic speed, it couldn't have been inside Turkey's airspace for more than 30 seconds at most.*
> 
> Now, how could have Turks warned Russian plane *10 times in 5 minutes *while being Inside Turkish airspace?
> 
> Reminds me of the 90s, when Turkey used to violate Iran's airspace dozens of times while claiming to bomb PKK, and it didn't stop until we sent some Tomcats and Mig-29s to Tabriz airbase. Using Turkey's logic. it was perfectly justified to shoot down Turkey's jets who violated our airspace not once, but various times.



Turkey declared 5km zone in Syria as security zone , to protect it's borders 
they probably thought it was a Syrian plane and they have no problems shooting down Syrian planes after what happened with Turkish F-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans Smerch artillery. Terror of rebels.







Russia news team got hit by a TOW near the Turkish border in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Now, how could have Turks warned Russian plane *10 times in 5 minutes *while being Inside Turkish airspace?





500 said:


> I've already answered. Turkey warns Syrian planes which approach its border* prior crossing*, after crossing it acts.
> 
> Also its third time Russian plane crosses Turkish border. They got warnings but kept ignoring.


And here is a proof to my words:

The Aviationist » Here’s the alleged Audio of the Turkish Air Force warning the Russian Su-24 before downing it

TuAF warned Su-24 prior crossing the border. Russians ignored and crossed for third time at least.



Ice Cube said:


> killing ejecting pilots is a war crime under the Geneva conventions', protocol 1


During 2008 war pro-Russian Ossetian separatists killed ejecting Russian Su-25 pilot because they thought he was Georgian. Nothing happened to them.



> now Russia can legally wipe those jihadi Turkmen villages right off the map


Legally wipe villages because someone allegedly made a war crime? You have very strange understanding of international law. Anywayz Assad and Russia are wiping villages since many years already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in southern Aleppo province







Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Latakia province. Includes a footage of a Su-24M2 shot down.







the cruiser Moskva is deployed off Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

More from South Aleppo.

Syrians destroy Iranian/Iraqi Konkurs ATGM position:






Syrians destroy Iranian/Iraqi ammunition vehicle:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

long range air defense cover provided by Moskva cruiser's S-300F 

Просмотр изображения 5KycU.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Azeri440 said:


> Turkmens are terrorists?


No need to generalize. Terrorism doesn't know ethnicity. Terrorism is terrorism and those who are responsible for killing the pilots are terrorists and should be annihilated and they have it coming to them.

So, 'Turkmen' are not terrorists in general, that would be a generalization, but indeed, terrorists can be Turkmen, or Arab, or anyone else.



Azeri440 said:


> Turkey declared 5km zone in Syria as security zone , to protect it's borders
> they probably thought it was a Syrian plane and they have no problems shooting down Syrian planes after what happened with Turkish F-4



5 km zone into Syria? Russia and Syria should also declare a 10 kilometers zone inside Syria, any Turkish warplane coming into Syria is now a legitimate target because that's how Erdgoan likes to play it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ice Cube



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No need to generalize. Terrorism doesn't know ethnicity. Terrorism is terrorism and those who are responsible for killing the pilots are terrorists and should be annihilated and they have it coming to them.


Typical twisted ayatualah logic.

Indiscriminate bombing practiced by Assadists is terrorism.
Shooting down a warplane is not terrorism.



> 5 km zone into Syria? Russia and Syria should also declare a 10 kilometers zone inside Syria, any Turkish warplane coming into Syria is now a legitimate target because that's how Erdgoan likes to play it seems.


Good luck, but say goodbye to Bosporus first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

the first two A-10 strikes with the reticle flir was cool!! i never seen that before.

wonder why they aren't using Hydra 70 rockets as well? or cluster bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


>







Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669122954496643072 More pics in the tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 274580
> 
> Source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669122954496643072 More pics in the tweet.


It's funny how putinists say Putin said the bottom quote in the picture, even though it's from a movie. Take a picture of someone, slap words on it, and that person totally said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

Good job Russia, Iran, Syria and Iraq in burning all terrorists-held villages.  Keep up the good work and spare no one, all the trash must be sent to hell immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Serpentine said:


> 5 km zone into Syria? Russia and Syria should also declare a 10 kilometers zone inside Syria, any Turkish warplane coming into Syria is now a legitimate target because that's how Erdgoan likes to play it seems.



a security zone is a pretty normal thing , Iran also has a security zone in Iraq.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Typical twisted ayatualah logic.
> 
> Indiscriminate bombing practiced by Assadists is terrorism.
> Shooting down a warplane is not terrorism.
> 
> Good luck, but say goodbye to Bosporus first.



An animal who shoots at an unarmed pilot who ejected from his plane doesn't deserve to live. A good terrorist is a good terrorist. 

As we speak, jabal Turkoman is being bombed heavily, it's a terrorist nest anyway, it should have been done sooner.



Azeri440 said:


> a security zone is a pretty normal thing , Iran also has a security zone in Iraq


No problem, that's why I said from now on, every Turkish jet entering Syrian airspace is a legitimate target, things have changed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> An animal who shoots at an unarmed pilot who ejected from his plane doesn't deserve to live. A good terrorist is a good terrorist.


First of all pilots have pistols. Funny to see that u feel much more anger and compassion over some dead mercenary than tens of thousands of civilians murdered by such pilots.



> As we speak, jabal Turkoman is being bombed heavily, it's a terrorist nest anyway, it should have been done sooner.


As I predicted Russia cant do anything against Turkey, so they show their anger on some helpless villagers.

What u achieve by that? Nothing except more dead shiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> First of all pilots have pistols. Funny to see that u feel much more anger and compassion over some dead mercenary than tens of thousands of civilians murdered by such pilots.



No anger at all, all I want is to play Turkey by its own rules, as I said things have changed from now on. Russia has every reason now to shoot down Turkish jets if they enter Syrian air space and close to any Russian jet or base. Erdogan just gave it to them.



500 said:


> As I predicted Russia cant do anything against Turkey, so they show their anger on some helpless villagers.
> 
> What u achieve by that? Nothing except more dead shiites.



You expected Russia to invade Turkey? What you 'predicted' doesn't matter to anyone, all you can do is sitting and watching. Turkey thought it is helping Turkoman terrorists by shooting a ground attack jet, but they put them in a far worse situation now, they will be bombed to oblivion, actually they are being bombed right now. There is practically no civilians in Jabal Turkoman, all Turkoman, Chechen, Uzbek and other terrorists armed to teeth.

The kill ratio is pretty good, for every single casualty on our side, you can bet at least 5 terrorists are killed. War has casualties, no one has fought a war and won without casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No anger at all,


You just cried how they dare to kill hapless pilot.



> all I want is to play Turkey by its own rules, as I said things have changed from now on. Russia has every reason now to shoot down Turkish jets if they enter Syrian air space and close to any Russian jet or base. Erdogan just gave it to them.


Turkey is not entering Syria anyways.They bombed in Iraq but rarely.



> You expected Russia to invade Turkey?


Many trolls here expected that.



> What you 'predicted' doesn't matter to anyone, all you can do is sitting and watching. Turkey thought it is helping Turkoman terrorists by shooting a ground attack jet, but they put them in a far worse situation now, they will be bombed to oblivion, actually they are being bombed right now. There is practically no civilians in Jabal Turkoman, all Turkoman, Chechen, Uzbek and other terrorists armed to teeth.


Again u with ur twisted logic.

Those who fight against army are TIRARISTS, while those who blow up buses, rain thousands of rockets on civilians, drop barrel bombs, gass, starve - are nice guys.



> The kill ratio is pretty good, for every single casualty on our side, you can bet at least 5 terrorists are killed. War has casualties, no one has fought a war and won without casualties.


Ratio means nothing. Especially since are minority. Just because u kill civilians with barrels does not make ur people back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You just cried how they dare to kill hapless pilot.


No, I showed you why they are terrorists and deserve to die.



500 said:


> Turkey is not entering Syria anyways.They bombed in Iraq but rarely.


The fact that they 'can't' or won't enter has a lot of difference. It also strenghtens the position of Kurds who are actually fighting ISIS, unlike Turkey.



500 said:


> Those who fight against army are TIRARISTS, while those who blow up buses, rain thousands of rockets on civilians, drop barrel bombs, gass, starve - are nice guys.


No one has starved anyone except rebels, every place that SAA has under siege, civilians are free to leave, it's up to them to decide. Unlike Fuaa and Kafraya were terrorists didn't even allow women and kids to go out. That gives you the idea who the terrorists are.



500 said:


> Ratio means nothing. Especially since are minority. Just because u kill civilians with barrels does not make ur people back.



Same lame argument, let's just agree to disagree, we have been there dozens of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ice Cube

S 400 to Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669441758846164992
S-400 Will be Deployed at Syrian Airbase Hmeymim - Russian Defense Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No, I showed you why they are terrorists and deserve to die.


Killing a pilot is not terrorism. You just showed that mercenary is much more impoortant for u than tens of thousands of ur brothers.

Blowing civilian buses is terrorism.
Barrel bombs is terrorism.
Grads on towns is terrorism.

You support all this.



> The fact that they 'can't' or won't enter has a lot of difference. It also strenghtens the position of Kurds who are actually fighting ISIS, unlike Turkey.


Turkey strengthened Kurds. Without Turkish help Kobani would fall. Learn facts straight.



> No one has starved anyone except rebels,


Not a single loyalist is starving unlike the rebels.



> every place that SAA has under siege, civilians are free to leave, it's up to them to decide. Unlike Fuaa and Kafraya were terrorists didn't even allow women and kids to go out. That gives you the idea who the terrorists are.


Kafraya get tons of supplies from helicopters, rebels get bombs. I know u want ethnic cleansing, but alas there are people who stuck to their land.



> Same lame argument, let's just agree to disagree, we have been there dozens of times.


What every human needs is calm and prosperity. Killing others while u are in shit only helps ur psychological sadistic pleasure, but its not practical. It same as taking cocaine for pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine

Seems like its turning into 

* NATO (52 countries) + Sunni militia's ""VS""" Russia , Iran and shia militia 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans deployed S-400 to Latakia province for air defense. Any Turkish or American plane that does anything weird WILL be shot down without warning.

S-400 (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


For the first time, the Turkmen mountains in Latakia province has been hit by cruise missiles.


Russia steps up air attacks on rebels in Latakia province.

Russian Air Force Responds to Turkish Military Aggression by Increasing the Number of Airstrikes in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Vicious Kind

Surprisingly, nobody uptill now has entertained the idea , that the incident may have occured due to a misunderstanding or due to miscommunication , which is a very common phenomena in Wars.

Its called *Fog Of War *
*



*


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans use cluster munitions to shell Turkmen mountains in Latakia province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669495752360648704

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

For every Russian live there will be killed 10.000 up to 50.000 of Turks.
Northern region of Syria mostly populated by Turks and a lot of Turkish citizens are fighting against SAA in this region. Air strikes in this regions rapidly increased. 24/7 bombings.
#Syria 3 #Russia'n Su-34 conduct airstrikes on northern #Aleppo suburbs near #Turkey border





Azaz





so called Tourkman region in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Holmes2

what is the religion of these people? Satanism?


----------



## farag

Howmany turkmans on the hill is enough for revenge of one russian soldier?
100, 1000, 10000?; turkey roasting for thankgiving, very timely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured the al-Sheikh Mohammed hill and the 1281 R5 in Latakia province.

Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Jabal al-Nuba and Jabal Zahiya in Latakia province



500 said:


> Ratio means nothing. Especially since are minority. Just because u kill civilians with barrels does not make ur people back.




Check again. The population of Russia + Iran + Assad controlled places + Iraqi and Lebanese Shia is way more than rebel population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

RuAF bombed the city of Azaz, just across the Turkish border.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> RuAF bombed the city of Azaz, just across the Turkish border.




What's Turkey gonna do about it? 

the red part is a bit bigger now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

farag said:


> Howmany turkmans on the hill is enough for revenge of one russian soldier?
> 100, 1000, 10000?; turkey roasting for thankgiving, very timely


Roasting is right.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Lol this is so funny. Russian MLRS in Hama. Those screaming in the video are about to have a heart attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Lol this is so funny. Russian MLRS in Hama. Those screaming in the video are about to have a heart attack.


Oh yeah flattening a civilian village is so funny omg haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yeah flattening a civilian village is so funny omg haha



Indeed, only poor civilians exist in Syria, poor civilians who have happened to establish more than 100 different terror groups. No rebel groups or armed men at all. Meanwhile everyone rebels kill is a paid Assad Shabiha militia Rafidi Nusairy kafir.

----------------------------

2 very senior FSA commanders killed in Latakia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669579412531187712






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669587165123371008

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Lol this is so funny. Russian MLRS in Hama. Those screaming in the video are about to have a heart attack.







Russia bombed Azaz near the Turkish border







Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au


----------



## Madali

Ahmed Jo said:


> No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au



That's such a sad headline. No cookies??? But I want cookies!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*SAA headquarter, destroyed, Aleppo, TOW:*






*BMP, hit, TOW:*






*ATGM, destroyed, TOW:*


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> RuAF bombed the city of Azaz, just across the Turkish border.


Funny how you cried about killed foreign mercenary and now u cheer for bombing aid convoy, pure terror act. As I said, ayatuloids have totally twisted logic.



Serpentine said:


> Indeed, only poor civilians exist in Syria, poor civilians who have happened to establish more than 100 different terror groups. No rebel groups or armed men at all. Meanwhile everyone rebels kill is a paid Assad Shabiha militia Rafidi Nusairy kafir.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 2 very senior FSA commanders killed in Latakia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669579412531187712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669587165123371008


Foreign mercenaries kill 2 elderly Syrians. 21,999,998 more to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans Tu-160 bomber refueling over the Caspian sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Good job Rossiya annihilate the scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Turkey shots Russian warplane. Russians bomb Syrian villages in revenge and draw moronic cartoons how stronk and cool are they.

As Nasrallah said, road to Jerusalem passes through Aleppo. I.e. we murder Muslims in order to hurt Israel  Same logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ice Cube

The SiLent crY said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669635443818782720Russians in bed with Desh

also If it is true that Russia issued travel warning against Turkey, russian prostitution trade will collapse in the latter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Picture of the downed MI-8 with 25 passengers in Krasnoyarsk




При падении Ми-8 в Красноярском крае погибли 12 человек // НТВ.Ru

12 people killed in a Russian military plane crashed near Moscow




مقتل 12 شخصا في تحطم طائرة عسكرية روسية قرب موسكو | موقع ماب نيوز الاخباري

Putin will have a grand-mas seizure if it is terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Russia is pounding many areas just on Turkish-Syria border, inside the so-called Turkish 'security zone'.

Here's an airstrike on Bab al-Hawa border crossing, mostly targeting Turkish 'aid convoys' aka weapons and terrorist gatherings.






Also, Turkmen terror groups are getting their backs handed to them in Idlib and Jabal Turkoman, more than 40 airstrikes hit them today, they are learning the hard way not to shoot a pilot who has parachuted from his plane and chanting Allahu Akbar.

And joke of the day for a good laugh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669849732752216065

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans T-90 tanks in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUu7hIwUAAA-izr.jpg


Russia Iran Indo Europeans deploy another 10 to 12 Su-27SM3 and Su-30SM fighters to Latakia to cover bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669848831845076992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669849179796148225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669850512792100864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans T-90 tanks in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUu84CsWUAAGX-2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Tamanah in Idlib province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669893842804559872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans S-400 air defense missiles in Latakia

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUwAzQ8UEAAT9A3.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUwARgyU8AAgiX4.jpg


----------



## ultron

Rebel on rebel violence. Kurds fight Nusra and Ahrar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669925581430136834

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Indeed, only poor civilians exist in Syria, poor civilians who have happened to establish more than 100 different terror groups. No rebel groups or armed men at all. Meanwhile everyone rebels kill is a paid Assad Shabiha militia Rafidi Nusairy kafir.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 2 very senior FSA commanders killed in Latakia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669579412531187712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669587165123371008


Oh yes, it is perfectly acceptable to cluster bomb an entire city because rebels *might be in it.*
It's not okay for Israel to do that though! Because Shias do one and Jews do the other, Shias can't possibly do a crime.
According to what you said, all Sunnis are legitimate targets.
According to what I say, foreign Shiites are all legitimate targets.



Serpentine said:


> Russia is pounding many areas just on Turkish-Syria border, inside the so-called Turkish 'security zone'.
> 
> Here's an airstrike on Bab al-Hawa border crossing, mostly targeting Turkish 'aid convoys' aka weapons and terrorist gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Turkmen terror groups are getting their backs handed to them in Idlib and Jabal Turkoman, more than 40 airstrikes hit them today, they are learning the hard way not to shoot a pilot who has parachuted from his plane and chanting Allahu Akbar.
> 
> And joke of the day for a good laugh:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669849732752216065


Yeah food filled aid trucks are totally "weapons and terrorist gatherings"







ultron said:


> Rebel on rebel violence. Kurds fight Nusra and Ahrar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669925581430136834


YPG aren't rebels. They work with regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Here's an airstrike on Bab al-Hawa border crossing, mostly targeting Turkish 'aid convoys' aka weapons and terrorist gatherings.


Do you have any proofs for weapons or just another Iranian smear campaign?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Ammo truck, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*






*BMP, destroyed, TOW. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> YPG aren't rebels. They work with regime.




Kurds are rebels. You just wait and see what Baath will do to Kurds for declaring autonomy without approval from Baath.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Do you have any proofs for weapons or just another Iranian smear campaign?



Considering the fact that Turkey is heavily involved in transferring arms to armed groups in Syria, anything that comes from Turkey should be considered a threat and a target. Naturally, not all the convoys that come are weapons, but still, no risks should be taken. So even if it was food, I wouldn't shed a single tear. 



Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes, it is perfectly acceptable to cluster bomb an entire city because rebels *might be in it.*
> It's not okay for Israel to do that though! Because Shias do one and Jews do the other, Shias can't possibly do a crime.
> According to what you said, all Sunnis are legitimate targets.
> According to what I say, foreign Shiites are all legitimate targets.



Do rebels shell Damascus or Aleppo and Latakia or not? Then don't cry when they get a response. I'm really not into these sectarian crap.
These cheap arguments have been going on for years, let's just focus on the news of operations and battles.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Considering the fact that Turkey is heavily involved in transferring arms to armed groups in Syria, anything that comes from Turkey should be considered a threat and a target. Naturally, not all the convoys that come are weapons, but still, no risks should be taken. So even if it was food, I wouldn't shed a single tear.


Ok now repeat the same for Iranian aid ships for Yemen.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Ok now repeat the same for Iranian aid ships for Yemen.



Did we send TOWs or weapons to Yemen like Turkey? No we didn't, despite various bogus claims by Saudis without proof. I don't think that takes a genius to understand the difference here.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

xenon54 said:


> Ok now repeat the same for Iranian aid ships for Yemen.


Good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Did we send TOWs or weapons to Yemen like Turkey? No we didn't, despite various bogus claims by Saudis without proof. I don't think that takes a genius to understand the difference here.


What TOWs are you talking about the Chinese ones?

Look at the Houthi flag it repeats what mullahs are saying since the revolution and we are supposed to believe Iran has no finger in it? Fool someone else dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Did we send TOWs or weapons to Yemen like Turkey? No we didn't, despite various bogus claims by Saudis without proof. I don't think that takes a genius to understand the difference here.


Yes you DID, and your ships were captured and filmed. Your country is too pathetic to support it's words with actions. Yemen is added to your long list of humiliating defeats by Wahabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes you DID, and your ships were captured and filmed. Your country is too pathetic to support it's words with actions. Yemen is added to your long list of humiliating defeats by Wahabis.



You mean that small boat that was staged by Saudis, adding some random weapons in it to pose for the camera?  There is a reason Arab world barely produces any great movies (or other arts), especially GCC, because you simply lack the expertise to even make a fake movie, let alone a real one.



xenon54 said:


> What TOWs are you talking about the Chinese ones?


The TOWs that are transfered to Syria through Turkish border, those TOWs I'm talking about. 


xenon54 said:


> Look at the Houthi flag it repeats what mullahs are saying since the revolution and we are supposed to believe Iran has no finger in it? Fool someone else dude.


So you concluded based on their flag that we have sent weapons there? Very very convincing. 

Do we politically support them? Yes we do, we have said numerous times. Have we sent weapons there? No we haven't, not yet.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You mean that small boat that was staged by Saudis, adding some random weapons in it to pose for the camera?  There is a reason Arab world barely produces any great movies (or other arts), especially GCC, because you simply lack the expertise to even make a fake movie, let alone a real one.


Deny as long as you want, but facts will never be fictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> So you concluded based on their flag that we have sent weapons there? Very very convincing.


No it just prooves the Iranian proxy war like all over ME.
Just as your proofs that we are supporting isis, every month you invent another story but it doesnt hold for long so a new one has to be invented but as usual no proofs.



Serpentine said:


> Do we politically support them? Yes we do, we have said numerous times. Have we sent weapons there? No we haven't, not yet.


Since its the normality in PDF to claim things without backing it up, let me present my claim, i think Iran did send weapons even if just a small amout somehow smuggled into the country, the real reason why Iran cant fully back houthis is because Arabs are blocking the only way from Iran to Yemen which is throught the sea, so in the end it all comes down to Iranian incompetence.

BTW: you said you support them politically but didnt send weapons *yet *so it means you support arming houthis, Turkey arming Turkmen is bad but Iran arming houthis is good, why such a hypocrite?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> but facts will never be fictions.


Indeed, I agree with that.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Do rebels shell Damascus or Aleppo and Latakia or not? Then don't cry when they get a response. I'm really not into these sectarian crap.
> These cheap arguments have been going on for years, let's just focus on the news of operations and battles.


LOL
Rebels shell regime positions in cities, not entire cities. That's why rebels have killed 2,500 civilians and not 180,000 like Assad.

It's official: YPG are now whores of Assad & Putin. Russian airstrikes targeting villages YPG are assaulting in North Aleppo, but they fail to advance. Aleppo is now under attack from Assad & Putin, YPG, and ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

This time it seems to be a full scale war in Aleppo(city incl) b/w YPG/Al-Akrad/Thuwwar and Turkish owned FSA/Al-Qaida&co and Russians are giving airsupport now, if something else has been given I don't know. Meanwhile US special forces are training YPG in Kobane. Probably to liberate Jarabulus. Turkish arrogance seems to have it's toll. Also @Dr.Thrax, the Kurdish front in Aleppo paid atleast 300 lives fighting Assad only to be backstabbed by FSA with ahrar & nusra under Turkish orders.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I don't understand why Turkey, KSA and Qatar don't provide rebels with enough amounts of mortars, snipers, 107 MRLS and grads beside TOWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Al-Kurdi said:


> This time it seems to be a full scale war in Aleppo(city incl) b/w YPG/Al-Akrad/Thuwwar and Turkish owned FSA/Al-Qaida&co and Russians are giving airsupport now, if something else has been given I don't know. Meanwhile US special forces are training YPG in Kobane. Probably to liberate Jarabulus. Turkish arrogance seems to have it's toll. Also @Dr.Thrax, the Kurdish front in Aleppo paid atleast 300 lives fighting Assad only to be backstabbed by FSA with ahrar & nusra under Turkish orders.




Kurds kill salafist Arabs.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> No it just prooves the Iranian proxy war like all over ME.
> Just as your proofs that we are supporting isis, every month you invent another story but it doesnt hold for long so a new one has to be invented but as usual no proofs.


Who buys ISIS oil? Oh I know, they are all smugglers, thousands of them, and they are all invisible at the same time, so Turkish security can never catch them.



xenon54 said:


> Since its the normality in PDF to claim things without backing it up, let me present my claim, i think Iran did send weapons even if just a small amout somehow smuggled into the country, the real reason why Iran cant fully back houthis is because Arabs are blocking the only way from Iran to Yemen which is throught the sea, so in the end it all comes down to Iranian incompetence.


That's a failure for a counter argument. Now that you know we haven't sent weapons there, you are saying it's because we can't. Tell you what? We sent weapons to Gaza which is surrounded by Israel from 3 sides and Egypt from other side, and is hundreds of times smaller than Yemen which has 2000 km coastline, so believe me, it's much much easier to send weapons to Yemen than to Gaza.



xenon54 said:


> BTW: you said you support them politically but didnt send weapons *yet *so it means you support arming houthis, so Turkey arming Turkmen is bad but Iran arming houthis is good, why such a hypocrite?



Do I personally support sending weapons to Yemen now?? Yes I do, because unlike Syrian terrorists who are paid and armed by Turkey, Saudis, GCC, U.S and west, nobody supports Yemenis by weapons, and *ALL* of them are Yemenis, unlike Syria where thousands of foreigners were deliberately sent to Syria by Turkey. Unlike Syrian terrorists, Houthis did not commit any crime, they even put Hadi the Stooge under house arrest and didn't kill him, after 4 months of talking to government to meet their demands. In Syria, we heard the slogans Alawites to grave and Christians to Lebanon from very beginning, and they started killing security and gov forces from *5th day* of protests, despite the huge hoax by western media that everyone thinks protests were peaceful for months.

But does it all mean we have sent weapons to Yemen? No it doesn't.



Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Rebels shell regime positions in cities, not entire cities. That's why rebels have killed 2,500 civilians and not 180,000 like Assad.



Ok ok, rebels are good and angels.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669915838552645632
Jaish thuwwar(kurdish front): The mare operation room is a turkish proxy group.

‫جيش الثوار - بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى... | Facebook‬


----------



## Serpentine

@xenon54

When we send weapon somewhere, we openly say it, like Hamas, Hezbollah, Syria and Iraq, unlike Erdogan which just arrested a Turkish journalist for revealing his dirty game of weapon transfer to Syria. I hope you get the difference.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669959946587545604

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669960277052547072







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669961747206393856
Now, do you get why every truck coming from Turkey is a legitimate target? They claimed the arms were Pasta.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Who buys ISIS oil? Oh I know, they are all smugglers, thousands of them, and they are all invisible at the same time, so Turkish security can never catch them.


See that the new new one, Turkey buying oil from isis, a 80 million country is dependant on a couple hundred tankers of cheap poor quality oil, also dont meantion that this oil doesnt have taxes which again hurt the economy but why using logic anyway?



Serpentine said:


> That's a failure for a counter argument. Now that you know we haven't sent weapons there, you are saying it's because we can't. Tell you what? We sent weapons to Gaza which is surrounded by Israel from 3 sides and Egypt from other side, and is hundreds of times smaller than Yemen which has 2000 km coastline, so believe me, it's much much easier to send weapons to Yemen than to Gaza.


Most of those weapons were sent throught land by using tunnels, also dont forget that gulf of Aden is heavily protected by counter piracy units and Arabic forces, very hard for Iranian cutters to smuggle weapon.
Not to mention Iranian hands are full with Syria, spending billions, it cant afford another war like Syria so they stay at ''political aid''.



Serpentine said:


> Do I personally support sending weapons to Yemen now?? Yes I do, because unlike Syrian terrorists who are paid and armed by Turkey, Saudis, GCC, U.S and west, nobody supports Yemenis by weapons, and *ALL* of them are Yemenis, unlike Syria where thousands of foreigners were deliberately sent to Syria by Turkey. Unlike Syrian terrorists, Houthis did not commit any crime, they even put Hadi the Stooge under house arrest and didn't kill him, after 4 months of talking to government to meet their demands. In Syria, we heard the slogans Alawites to grave and Christians to Lebanon from very beginning, and they started killing security and gov forces from *5th day* of protests, despite the huge hoax by western media that everyone things protests were peaceful for months.
> 
> But does it all mean we have sent weapons to Yemen? No it doesn't.


So its ok for Iran to support a minority coup by armed conflict? Now thats just plain hypocracy.
And about foreigners, Iran is sending Afghan refugees to Syria to fight its wars.
You drawing a picture as if Iran was caring about the well being of ordinary Syrians, cmon man either you are naive or your really trying it hard to make people believe your story of ''savior Iran''.



Serpentine said:


> @xenon54
> 
> When we send weapon somewhere, we openly say it, like Hamas, Hezbollah, Syria and Iraq, unlike Erdogan which just arrested a Turkish journalist for revealing his dirty game of weapon transfer to Syria. I hope you get the difference.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669959946587545604
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669960277052547072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669961747206393856
> Now, do you get why every truck coming from Turkey is a legitimate target? They claimed the arms were Pasta.


For Turkmen, Turkey just started what Iran is doing since decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> This time it seems to be a full scale war in Aleppo(city incl) b/w YPG/Al-Akrad/Thuwwar and Turkish owned FSA/Al-Qaida&co and Russians are giving airsupport now, if something else has been given I don't know. Meanwhile US special forces are training YPG in Kobane. Probably to liberate Jarabulus. Turkish arrogance seems to have it's toll. Also @Dr.Thrax, the Kurdish front in Aleppo paid atleast 300 lives fighting Assad only to be backstabbed by FSA with ahrar & nusra under Turkish orders.


Yeah sure, we backstabbed you guys...which is why you still to this day keep Assad forces Nubl and Zahraa, Hasakeh and Qamishli alive.
Jarablus will not be taken by YPG. Turkey won't allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The RuAF motto should be "WE AIM TO MISS"! *

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669961061433413632*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Latakia province


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah sure, we backstabbed you guys...which is why you still to this day keep Assad forces Nubl and Zahraa, Hasakeh and Qamishli alive.
> Jarablus will not be taken by YPG. Turkey won't allow it.



and look at where they have come by playing their limited cards smart. Kurds don't owe you anything.


----------



## Serpentine

lol







xenon54 said:


> See that the new new one, Turkey buying oil from isis, a 80 million country is dependant on a couple hundred tankers of cheap poor quality oil, also dont meantion that this oil doesnt have taxes which again hurt the economy but why using logic anyway?
> 
> Most of those weapons were sent throught land by using tunnels, also dont forget that gulf of Aden is heavily protected by counter piracy units and Arabic forces, very hard for Iranian cutters to smuggle weapon.
> Not to mention Iranian hands are full with Syria, spending billions, it cant afford another war like Syria so they stay at ''political aid''.
> 
> So its ok for Iran to support a minority coup by armed conflict? Now thats just plain hypocracy.
> And about foreigners, Iran is sending Afghan refugees to Syria to fight its wars.
> You drawing a picture as if Iran was caring about the well being of ordinary Syrians, cmon man either you are naive or your really trying it hard to make people believe your story of ''savior Iran''.
> 
> For Turkmen, Turkey just started what Iran is doing since decades.


You have already made your mind about Yemen case mate, so arguing seems to go nowhere.

About Syria, we entered Syria much after thousands of foreigners flushed in from Turkey, at first, it was only SAA vs FSA.

About Turkmen, what you do is exactly what Hitler would to, arming a specific 'race' more than others to fight for your agenda. Who gives you the right to arm Turkmen in Syria? Everywhere we have armed someone, it's with the admission of their own gov, unlike Turkey which is arming groups to topple a gov.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> You have already made your mind about Yemen case mate, so arguing seems to go nowhere.
> 
> About Syria, we entered Syria much after thousands of foreigners flushed in from Turkey, at first, it was only SAA vs FSA.
> 
> About Turkmen, what you do is exactly what Hitler would to, arming a specific 'race' more than others to fight for your agenda. Who gives you the right to arm Turkmen in Syria? Everywhere we have armed someone, it's with the admission of their own gov, unlike Turkey which is arming groups to topple a gov.



Same can be said about you regarding Turkey.

By your logic Russia is also Nazi by arming Russians in Ukraine, when Kurds help their brethen its ok, when Russian help their brethen its ok, when Iran helps its shia brethen its also ok but when it comes to Turkey we are Nazis, just another hypocracy.

And about toppling a goverment, see Yemen again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Same can be said about you regarding Turkey.
> 
> By your logic Russia is also Nazi by arming Russians in Ukraine, when Kurds help their brethen its ok, when Russian help their brethen its ok, when Iran helps its shia brethen its also ok but when it comes to Turkey we are Nazis, just another hypocracy.



But I have never supported Russian actions in Ukraine, I also think west is also mainly responsible for it by supporting an illegal coup in the country only because it was in their own interest. Also, unlike Ukraine, there was no coup in Syria.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb rebel trenches near Duma


----------



## IronEagle

@Serpentine

If you make such a serious accusation you have to come up with proof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Latakia province


----------



## Azeri440

Serpentine said:


> But I have never supported Russian actions in Ukraine, I also think west is also mainly responsible for it by supporting an illegal coup in the country only because it was in their own interest. Also, unlike Ukraine, there was no coup in Syria.



actually many Ukrainians themselves wanted to side with EU for economic benefits , the prior Ukrainian president was also highly corrupt which was another reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

YPG is not even part of the clashes.


----------



## The Vicious Kind

One question that has been lingering on my mind is that, What is the Kurds (syrian) stance on the regime and the rebels. Before ISIS , were they fighting the regime or the rebels ? They seemed to be in a much better position to take Raqqa ? If they somehow take Raqqa, what would be the reaction of the regime or the rebels who held it before ISIS stormed it and made the city its capital.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670029949693247488


----------



## Serpentine

Azeri440 said:


> actually many Ukrainians themselves wanted to side with EU for economic benefits , the prior Ukrainian president was also highly corrupt which was another reason.


So, here's the story, why supporting a coup or revolution when it's in your interest and bash it when it's not? Why not let people decide the whole thing through voting? Isn't this a huge hypocrisy?


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Tal Sifah, Tal Al-Sitrak, Tal Al-Malouha in Latakia province

http://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-capturing-several-sites-in-northern-latakia/


----------



## Al-Kurdi

The Vicious Kind said:


> One question that has been lingering on my mind is that, What is the Kurds (syrian) stance on the regime and the rebels. Before ISIS , were they fighting the regime or the rebels ? They seemed to be in a much better position to take Raqqa ? If they somehow take Raqqa, what would be the reaction of the regime or the rebels who held it before ISIS stormed it and made the city its capital.



Kurds supported the revolution from day one, Kurds were main victims of Assad's Pan-Arab policies, 2 times the head of the opposition were Kurds. But then Al-Nusrah and other jihadist trash took advantage of the vacuum(Assad also released many extremists from prison) and Kurds stood up against them. Then also PKK fully established itself and started organizing and building up a society in the Kurdish areas based on the ideas of Ocalan which I personally don't agree with. Anyway the Kurds threw the Al-nusrah&co that had been terrorizing the kurdish region for too long from Sere Kani and gradually the other areas. And the moderate FSA picked their side and Kurds including those clsoe to FSA like Jabhat Akrad no longer was with the FSA led opposition. 

Kurds have no interest in taking Raqqa. Raqqa got nothing to do with Kurds. But the Kurds have close Arab allies, most of the fighters in the fronts near Raqqa are ethnic Arabs. And reportedly there are anti-IS tribesmen in Raqqa whom they have managed to supply with US assistance but I don't if that's true. Kurds would support an op against Raqqa but not take part unless there would be some great promises I belive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Russo-Turkish wars over the years. As one can see, they used to be a very common occurrence. 
Posting this in a Syria thread because of recent events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 275157
> 
> 
> Russo-Turkish wars over the years. As one can see, they used to be a very common occurrence.
> Posting this in a Syria thread because of recent events.




One is Indo European. One is Turko Mongol. One is orthodox Christian. One is Muslim. Russia and Turkey. Cannot be friends.



Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds supported the revolution from day one, Kurds were main victims of Assad's Pan-Arab policies




If you think Baath has been bad to Kurds, just wait and see how FSA / Nusra / ISIS / Ahrar will treat Kurds.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> One is Indo European. One is Turko Mongol. One is orthodox Christian. One is Muslim. Russia and Turkey. Cannot be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Baath has been bad to Kurds, just wait and see how FSA / Nusra / ISIS / Ahrar will treat Kurds.


They supported the revolution before it was a Sunni religious/ethnic mess of an insurgency in spirit of Arab Spring and freedom and all that b.s. After this much bloodshed though, this has become nearly impossible. It will get worse before it gets better. Kurds have now 'tasted' self-rule and true autonomy so they can't be expected to go back to normal without putting up a fight. Just how it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Putin bombs trucks carrying food for poor Syrians and burns civilian drivers alive (cant post pics):






Ayatulah trolls cheer. But when Syrians kill Putin's military pilot they cry "ITS TIRARISM!" 

What can be more twisted than this?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> They supported the revolution before it was a Sunni religious/ethnic mess of an insurgency in spirit of Arab Spring and freedom and all that b.s. After this much bloodshed though, this has become nearly impossible. It will get worse before it gets better. Kurds have now 'tasted' self-rule and true autonomy so they can't be expected to go back to normal without putting up a fight. Just how it is.




Kurds always had autonomy in Syria. I mean it's not like Baath party didn't allow them to speak Kurdish.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Israeli Colonel Caught with IS Pants Down

By F. William Engdahl*

November 26, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "NEO" - This was definitely not supposed to happen. It seems that an Israeli military man with the rank of colonel was “caught with IS pants down.” By that I mean he was captured amid a gaggle of so-called IS–or Islamic State or ISIS or DAESH depending on your preference–terrorists, by soldiers of the Iraqi army. Under interrogation by the Iraqi intelligence he apparently said a lot regarding the role of Netanyahu’s IDF in supporting IS.

In late October an Iranian news agency, quoting a senior Iraqi intelligence officer, reported the capture of an Israeli army colonel, named Yusi Oulen Shahak, reportedly related to the ISIS Golani Battalion operating in Iraq in the Salahuddin front. In a statement to Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency a Commander of the Iraqi Army stated, “The security and popular forces have held captive an Israeli colonel.” He added that the IDF colonel “had participated in the Takfiri ISIL group’s terrorist operations.” He said the colonel was arrested together with a number of ISIL or IS terrorists, giving the details: “The Israeli colonel’s name is Yusi Oulen Shahak and is ranked colonel in Golani Brigade… with the security and military code of  Re34356578765az231434.”
*
Why Israel?
*
Ever since the beginning of Russia’s very effective IS bombing of select targets in Syria on September 30, details of the very dirty role of not only Washington, but also NATO member Turkey under President Erdogan, Qatar and other states has come into the sunlight for the first time.

It’s becoming increasingly clear that at least a faction in the Obama Administration has played a very dirty behind-the-scenes role in supporting IS in order to advance the removal of Syrian President Bashar al Assad and pave the way for what inevitably would be a Libya-style chaos and destruction which would make the present Syrian refugee crisis in Europe a mere warmup by comparison.

The “pro-IS faction” in Washington includes the so-called neo-conservatives centered around disgraced former CIA head and executioner of the Iraqi “surge” General David Petraeus. It also includes US General John R. Allen, who since September 2014 had served as President Obama’s Special Presidential Envoy for the Global Coalition to Counter ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant) and, until she resigned in February 2013, it included Secretary of State  Hillary Clinton.

Significantly, General John Allen, an unceasing advocate of a US-led “No Fly Zone” inside Syria along the border to Turkey, something President Obama refused, was relieved of his post on 23 October, 2015. That was shortly after launch of the highly-effective Russian strikes on Syrian IS and Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front terrorist sites changed the entire situation in the geopolitical picture of Syria and the entire Middle East.
*
UN Reports cites Israel*

That Netanyahu’s Likud and the Israeli military work closely with Washington’s neo-conservative war-hawks is well-established, as is the vehement opposition of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran. Israel regards the Iranian-backed Shi’a Islamist militant group, Hezbollah, based in Lebanon, as arch foe. Hezbollah has been actively fighting alongside the Syrian Army against ISIS in Syria. General Allen’s strategy of “bombings of ISIS” since he was placed in charge of the operation in September 2014, as Russia’s Putin and Foreign Minister Lavrov have repeatedly pointed out, far from destroying ISIS in Syria, had vastly expanded their territorial control of the  country. Now it becomes clear that that was precisely the intent of Allen and the Washington war faction.

Since at least 2013 Israeli military have also openly bombed what they claim were Hezbollah targets inside Syria. Investigation revealed that in fact Israel was hitting Syrian military and Hezbollah targets who are valiantly fighting against ISIS and other terrorists. De facto thereby Israel was actually helping ISIS, like General John Allen’s year-long “anti-ISIS” bombings.

That a faction in the Pentagon has secretly worked behind-the-scenes to train, arm and finance what today is called ISIS or IS in Syria is now a matter of open record. In August 2012, a Pentagon document classified “Secret,” later declassified under pressure of the US NGO Judicial Watch, detailed precisely the emergence of what became the Islamic State or ISIS emerging from the Islamic State in Iraq, then an Al Qaeda affiliate.

The Pentagon document stated, “…there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition [to Assad-w.e.] want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).” The supporting powers to the opposition in 2012 then included Qatar, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, the USA and behind-the-scenes, Netanyahu’s Israel.

Precisely this creation of a “Salafist Principality in eastern Syria,” today’s territory of ISIL or IS, was the agenda of Petraeus, General Allen and others in Washington to destroy Assad. It’s what put the Obama Administration at loggerhead with Russia, China and Iran over the bizarre US demand Assad must first go before ISIS can be destroyed. Now the game is in the open for the world to see Washington’s duplicity in backing what the Russian’s accurately call “moderate terrorists” against a duly-elected Assad. That Israel is also in the midst of this rats’ nest of opposition terrorist forces in Syria was confirmed in a recent UN report.

What the report did not mention was why Israeli IDF military would have such a passionate interest in Syria, especially Syria’s Golan Heights.

*Why Israel wants Assad Out
*
In December, 2014 the Jerusalem Post in Israel reported the findings of a largely ignored, and politically explosive report detailing UN sightings of Israeli military together with ISIS terrorist combatants. The UN peacekeeping force, UN Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF), stationed since 1974 along the Golan Heights border between Syria and Israel, revealed that Israel had been working closely with Syrian opposition terrorists, including Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front and IS in the Golan Heights, and “kept close contact over the past 18 months.” The report was submitted to the  UN Security Council. Mainstream media in the US and West buried the explosive findings.

The UN documents showed that the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) were maintaining regular contact with members of the so-called Islamic State since May of 2013. The IDF stated that this was only for medical care for civilians, but the deception was broken when the UNDOF observers identified direct contact between IDF forces and ISIS soldiers, including giving medical care to ISIS fighters. Observations even included the transfer of two crates from the IDF to ISIS forces, the contents of which have not been confirmed. Further the UN report identified what the Syrians label a “crossing point of forces between Israel and ISIS,” a point of concern UNDOF brought before the UN Security Council.

The UNDOF was created by a May, 1974 UN Security Council Resolution No. 350 in the wake of tensions from the October 1973 Yom Kippur War between Syria and Israel. It established a buffer zone between Israel and Syria’s Golan Heights according to the 1974 Disengagement of Forces Agreement, to be governed and policed by the Syrian authorities. No military forces other than UNDOF are permitted within it. Today it has 1,200 observers.

Since 2013 and the escalation of Israeli attacks on Syria along the Golan Heights, claiming pursuit of “Hezbollah terrorists,” the UNDOF itself has been subject to massive attacks by ISIS or Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front terrorists in the Golan Heights for the first time since 1974, of kidnappings, of killings, of theft of UN weapons and ammunition, vehicles and other assets, and the looting and destruction of  facilities. Someone obviously does not want UNDOF to remain policing the Golan Heights.

*Israel and Golan Heights Oil*

In his November 9 White House meeting with US President Obama, Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu asked Washington to reconsider the fact that since the 1967 Six-Days’ War between Israel and the Arab countries, Israel has illegally occupied a significant part of the Golan Heights. In their meeting, Netanyahu, apparently without success, called on Obama to back formal Israeli annexation of the illegally-occupied Golan Heights, claiming that the absence of a functioning Syrian government “allows for different thinking” concerning the future status of the strategically important area.

Of course Netanyahu did not address in any honest way how Israeli IDF and other forces had been responsible for the absence of a functioning Syrian government by their support for ISIS and Al Nusra Front of Al Qaeda.

In 2013, when UNDOF began to document increasing contact between Israeli military and IS and Al Qaeda along the Golan Heights, a little-known Newark, New Jersey oil company, Genie Energy, with an Israeli daughter company, Afek Oil & Gas, began also moving into Golan Heights with permission of the Netanyahu government to explore for oil. That same year Israeli military engineers overhauled the forty-five mile border fence with Syria, replacing it with a steel barricade that included barbed wire, touch sensors, motion detectors, infrared cameras, and ground radar, putting it on par with the Wall Israel has constructed in  the West Bank.

Interestingly enough, on October 8, Yuval Bartov, chief geologist from Genie Energy’s Israeli subsidiary, Afek Oil & Gas, told Israel’s Channel 2 TV that his company had found a major oil reservoir on the Golan Heights: “We’ve found an oil stratum 350 meters thick in the southern Golan Heights. On average worldwide, strata are 20 to 30 meters thick, and this is 10 times as large as that, so we are talking about significant  quantities.” As I noted in an earlier article, the International Advisory Board of Genie Energy includes such notorious names as Dick Cheney, former CIA head and infamous neo-con James Woolsey, Jacob  Lord Rothschild and others.

Of course no reasonable person in their right mind would suggest there might be a link between Israeli military dealings with the ISIS and other anti-Assad terrorists in Syria, especially in the Golan Heights, and the oil find of Genie Energy in the same place, and with Netanyahu’s latest Golan Heights “rethink” appeal to Obama. That would smell too much like “conspiracy theory” and all reasonable people know conspiracies don’t exist, only coincidences. Or? In fact, to paraphrase the immortal words of Brad Pitt in the role of West Virginia First Lieutenant Aldo Raine in the final scene of Tarantino’s brilliant film, Inglorious Basterds, it seems that ‘Ol Netanyahu and his pecker-suckin pals in the IDF and Mossad just got caught with their hands in a very dirty cookie jar in Syria.

Â Â Israeli Colonel Caught with IS Pants DownÂ :Â 
Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hasbara Buster said:


> *Israeli Colonel Caught with IS Pants Down
> 
> By F. William Engdahl*
> 
> November 26, 2015 "Information Clearing House" - "NEO" - This was definitely not supposed to happen. It seems that an Israeli military man with the rank of colonel was “caught with IS pants down.” By that I mean he was captured amid a gaggle of so-called IS–or Islamic State or ISIS or DAESH depending on your preference–terrorists, by soldiers of the Iraqi army. Under interrogation by the Iraqi intelligence he apparently said a lot regarding the role of Netanyahu’s IDF in supporting IS.
> 
> In late October an Iranian news agency, quoting a senior Iraqi intelligence officer, reported the capture of an Israeli army colonel, named Yusi Oulen Shahak, reportedly related to the ISIS Golani Battalion operating in Iraq in the Salahuddin front. In a statement to Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency a Commander of the Iraqi Army stated, “The security and popular forces have held captive an Israeli colonel.” He added that the IDF colonel “had participated in the Takfiri ISIL group’s terrorist operations.” He said the colonel was arrested together with a number of ISIL or IS terrorists, giving the details: “The Israeli colonel’s name is Yusi Oulen Shahak and is ranked colonel in Golani Brigade… with the security and military code of  Re34356578765az231434.”
> *
> Why Israel?
> *
> Ever since the beginning of Russia’s very effective IS bombing of select targets in Syria on September 30, details of the very dirty role of not only Washington, but also NATO member Turkey under President Erdogan, Qatar and other states has come into the sunlight for the first time.
> 
> It’s becoming increasingly clear that at least a faction in the Obama Administration has played a very dirty behind-the-scenes role in supporting IS in order to advance the removal of Syrian President Bashar al Assad and pave the way for what inevitably would be a Libya-style chaos and destruction which would make the present Syrian refugee crisis in Europe a mere warmup by comparison.
> 
> The “pro-IS faction” in Washington includes the so-called neo-conservatives centered around disgraced former CIA head and executioner of the Iraqi “surge” General David Petraeus. It also includes US General John R. Allen, who since September 2014 had served as President Obama’s Special Presidential Envoy for the Global Coalition to Counter ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant) and, until she resigned in February 2013, it included Secretary of State  Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Significantly, General John Allen, an unceasing advocate of a US-led “No Fly Zone” inside Syria along the border to Turkey, something President Obama refused, was relieved of his post on 23 October, 2015. That was shortly after launch of the highly-effective Russian strikes on Syrian IS and Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front terrorist sites changed the entire situation in the geopolitical picture of Syria and the entire Middle East.
> *
> UN Reports cites Israel*
> 
> That Netanyahu’s Likud and the Israeli military work closely with Washington’s neo-conservative war-hawks is well-established, as is the vehement opposition of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to Obama’s nuclear deal with Iran. Israel regards the Iranian-backed Shi’a Islamist militant group, Hezbollah, based in Lebanon, as arch foe. Hezbollah has been actively fighting alongside the Syrian Army against ISIS in Syria. General Allen’s strategy of “bombings of ISIS” since he was placed in charge of the operation in September 2014, as Russia’s Putin and Foreign Minister Lavrov have repeatedly pointed out, far from destroying ISIS in Syria, had vastly expanded their territorial control of the  country. Now it becomes clear that that was precisely the intent of Allen and the Washington war faction.
> 
> Since at least 2013 Israeli military have also openly bombed what they claim were Hezbollah targets inside Syria. Investigation revealed that in fact Israel was hitting Syrian military and Hezbollah targets who are valiantly fighting against ISIS and other terrorists. De facto thereby Israel was actually helping ISIS, like General John Allen’s year-long “anti-ISIS” bombings.
> 
> That a faction in the Pentagon has secretly worked behind-the-scenes to train, arm and finance what today is called ISIS or IS in Syria is now a matter of open record. In August 2012, a Pentagon document classified “Secret,” later declassified under pressure of the US NGO Judicial Watch, detailed precisely the emergence of what became the Islamic State or ISIS emerging from the Islamic State in Iraq, then an Al Qaeda affiliate.
> 
> The Pentagon document stated, “…there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition [to Assad-w.e.] want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).” The supporting powers to the opposition in 2012 then included Qatar, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, the USA and behind-the-scenes, Netanyahu’s Israel.
> 
> Precisely this creation of a “Salafist Principality in eastern Syria,” today’s territory of ISIL or IS, was the agenda of Petraeus, General Allen and others in Washington to destroy Assad. It’s what put the Obama Administration at loggerhead with Russia, China and Iran over the bizarre US demand Assad must first go before ISIS can be destroyed. Now the game is in the open for the world to see Washington’s duplicity in backing what the Russian’s accurately call “moderate terrorists” against a duly-elected Assad. That Israel is also in the midst of this rats’ nest of opposition terrorist forces in Syria was confirmed in a recent UN report.
> 
> What the report did not mention was why Israeli IDF military would have such a passionate interest in Syria, especially Syria’s Golan Heights.
> 
> *Why Israel wants Assad Out
> *
> In December, 2014 the Jerusalem Post in Israel reported the findings of a largely ignored, and politically explosive report detailing UN sightings of Israeli military together with ISIS terrorist combatants. The UN peacekeeping force, UN Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF), stationed since 1974 along the Golan Heights border between Syria and Israel, revealed that Israel had been working closely with Syrian opposition terrorists, including Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front and IS in the Golan Heights, and “kept close contact over the past 18 months.” The report was submitted to the  UN Security Council. Mainstream media in the US and West buried the explosive findings.
> 
> The UN documents showed that the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) were maintaining regular contact with members of the so-called Islamic State since May of 2013. The IDF stated that this was only for medical care for civilians, but the deception was broken when the UNDOF observers identified direct contact between IDF forces and ISIS soldiers, including giving medical care to ISIS fighters. Observations even included the transfer of two crates from the IDF to ISIS forces, the contents of which have not been confirmed. Further the UN report identified what the Syrians label a “crossing point of forces between Israel and ISIS,” a point of concern UNDOF brought before the UN Security Council.
> 
> The UNDOF was created by a May, 1974 UN Security Council Resolution No. 350 in the wake of tensions from the October 1973 Yom Kippur War between Syria and Israel. It established a buffer zone between Israel and Syria’s Golan Heights according to the 1974 Disengagement of Forces Agreement, to be governed and policed by the Syrian authorities. No military forces other than UNDOF are permitted within it. Today it has 1,200 observers.
> 
> Since 2013 and the escalation of Israeli attacks on Syria along the Golan Heights, claiming pursuit of “Hezbollah terrorists,” the UNDOF itself has been subject to massive attacks by ISIS or Al Qaeda’s Al Nusra Front terrorists in the Golan Heights for the first time since 1974, of kidnappings, of killings, of theft of UN weapons and ammunition, vehicles and other assets, and the looting and destruction of  facilities. Someone obviously does not want UNDOF to remain policing the Golan Heights.
> 
> *Israel and Golan Heights Oil*
> 
> In his November 9 White House meeting with US President Obama, Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu asked Washington to reconsider the fact that since the 1967 Six-Days’ War between Israel and the Arab countries, Israel has illegally occupied a significant part of the Golan Heights. In their meeting, Netanyahu, apparently without success, called on Obama to back formal Israeli annexation of the illegally-occupied Golan Heights, claiming that the absence of a functioning Syrian government “allows for different thinking” concerning the future status of the strategically important area.
> 
> Of course Netanyahu did not address in any honest way how Israeli IDF and other forces had been responsible for the absence of a functioning Syrian government by their support for ISIS and Al Nusra Front of Al Qaeda.
> 
> In 2013, when UNDOF began to document increasing contact between Israeli military and IS and Al Qaeda along the Golan Heights, a little-known Newark, New Jersey oil company, Genie Energy, with an Israeli daughter company, Afek Oil & Gas, began also moving into Golan Heights with permission of the Netanyahu government to explore for oil. That same year Israeli military engineers overhauled the forty-five mile border fence with Syria, replacing it with a steel barricade that included barbed wire, touch sensors, motion detectors, infrared cameras, and ground radar, putting it on par with the Wall Israel has constructed in  the West Bank.
> 
> Interestingly enough, on October 8, Yuval Bartov, chief geologist from Genie Energy’s Israeli subsidiary, Afek Oil & Gas, told Israel’s Channel 2 TV that his company had found a major oil reservoir on the Golan Heights: “We’ve found an oil stratum 350 meters thick in the southern Golan Heights. On average worldwide, strata are 20 to 30 meters thick, and this is 10 times as large as that, so we are talking about significant  quantities.” As I noted in an earlier article, the International Advisory Board of Genie Energy includes such notorious names as Dick Cheney, former CIA head and infamous neo-con James Woolsey, Jacob  Lord Rothschild and others.
> 
> Of course no reasonable person in their right mind would suggest there might be a link between Israeli military dealings with the ISIS and other anti-Assad terrorists in Syria, especially in the Golan Heights, and the oil find of Genie Energy in the same place, and with Netanyahu’s latest Golan Heights “rethink” appeal to Obama. That would smell too much like “conspiracy theory” and all reasonable people know conspiracies don’t exist, only coincidences. Or? In fact, to paraphrase the immortal words of Brad Pitt in the role of West Virginia First Lieutenant Aldo Raine in the final scene of Tarantino’s brilliant film, Inglorious Basterds, it seems that ‘Ol Netanyahu and his pecker-suckin pals in the IDF and Mossad just got caught with their hands in a very dirty cookie jar in Syria.
> 
> Â Â Israeli Colonel Caught with IS Pants DownÂ :Â
> Information Clearing House - ICH


You post that crap already 10th time, except that last time it was general, not colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster




----------



## Ice Cube

500 said:


> Putin bombs trucks carrying food for poor Syrians and burns civilian drivers alive (cant post pics):
> 
> View attachment 275165
> 
> 
> Ayatulah trolls cheer. But when Syrians kill Putin's military pilot they cry "ITS TIRARISM!"
> 
> What can be more twisted than this?


good, let the "rebel" areas starve. 

poisoning their bread and milk could be more twisted


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Vicious Kind

Al-Kurdi said:


> Kurds supported the revolution from day one, Kurds were main victims of Assad's Pan-Arab policies, 2 times the head of the opposition were Kurds. But then Al-Nusrah and other jihadist trash took advantage of the vacuum(Assad also released many extremists from prison) and Kurds stood up against them. Then also PKK fully established itself and started organizing and building up a society in the Kurdish areas based on the ideas of Ocalan which I personally don't agree with. Anyway the Kurds threw the Al-nusrah&co that had been terrorizing the kurdish region for too long from Sere Kani and gradually the other areas. And the moderate FSA picked their side and Kurds including those clsoe to FSA like Jabhat Akrad no longer was with the FSA led opposition.
> 
> Kurds have no interest in taking Raqqa. Raqqa got nothing to do with Kurds. But the Kurds have close Arab allies, most of the fighters in the fronts near Raqqa are ethnic Arabs. And reportedly there are anti-IS tribesmen in Raqqa whom they have managed to supply with US assistance but I don't if that's true. Kurds would support an op against Raqqa but not take part unless there would be some great promises I belive.



If the kurds are supporting the rebel cause, then why does the syrian regime still have presence in areas like Al Hasakah and Qamishli. It seems like the Kurds and the Regime have a pact of non aggression of sorts .


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Putin bombs trucks carrying food for poor Syrians and burns civilian drivers alive (cant post pics):
> 
> View attachment 275165
> 
> 
> Ayatulah trolls cheer. But when Syrians kill Putin's military pilot they cry "ITS TIRARISM!"
> 
> What can be more twisted than this?



Happened just yesterday:

Erdogan jails journalists who revealed he is transferring arms to Syria in form of 'aid trucks'. You can go fool someone else. 

Every truck coming form Turkey to Syria is legitimate target because Erdogan's dirty game has already been exposed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669959946587545604

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669960277052547072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669961747206393856





And btw, How come the who truck burned but the 'foods' and their packages are not? They must be fire proof, just like the Syrian passports in Paris attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ultron said:


> Kurds always had autonomy in Syria. I mean it's not like Baath party didn't allow them to speak Kurdish.



they didnt.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Happened just yesterday:
> 
> Erdogan jails journalists who revealed he is transferring arms to Syria in form of 'aid trucks'. You can go fool someone else.


You really have no shame? There are millions of civilians who depend on these trucks. Thats* thousands tons of goods each day*. Now lets see weapons. Rebels get some 60 TOWs a month thats 50 kg a day. 

Thousands tons vs 50 kg. That 1/100000 or 0.001%! Of course there are other weapons but still much less than 0.1%. So please spare if of ur terror justification.



> And btw, How come the who truck burned but the 'foods' and their packages are not? They must be fire proof, just like the Syrian passports in Paris attacks.


Some goods burned some destroyed by shrapnel.






P.S. As for passport, I dont know how reliable is the report, but burning argument is utter stupidity. Its only in Hollywood explosions look like barrel of gasoline, real explosions cause little fire. If suicider was carrying passport in upper pocket it could easily survive belt explosion.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

The Vicious Kind said:


> If the kurds are supporting the rebel cause, then why does the syrian regime still have presence in areas like Al Hasakah and Qamishli. It seems like the Kurds and the Regime have a pact of non aggression of sorts .



Kurds are supporting their own cause. Not the rebel cause, not after betrayal. Yes, non-agression pact but it has been broken several times. The regime's positions over there are symbolic anyway, they pose no power. Assad has troops there to claim they are still in control of those areas for his people. Doesn't mean anything. Kurds sell oil and wheat to the regim, they have enough enemies as it already is and try to establish contacts with those around them. 2 days the regime executed the Kurdish activist Haval Zaza though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Advance Russians planes fly over Syrian and Turkish territory but there navigation system fails over desh territories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Breaking: Syrian Army Advance in Daraa City as the Islamist Rebels Retreat South

Syrian Army Captures the Village of Khirbat Samar in Al-Sweida


----------



## Kamil_baku

ultron said:


> What's Turkey gonna do about it?
> 
> the red part is a bit bigger now


"Rebels" shelled the airport in Latakia which Russian jets use and there are dead and wounded soldiers there... Turkey shows Russia that dont f#ck with me, you are just in my artillery range.


----------



## ultron

Kamil_baku said:


> "Rebels" shelled the airport in Latakia which Russian jets use and there are dead and wounded soldiers there... Turkey shows Russia that dont f#ck with me, you are just in my artillery range.




Turkey don't dare to fight Russia for Turkmen in Syria. Turkmen are not even 1% the population in Syria, not like ethnic Russians are 17% of the population in Ukraine. Turkey sees Turkmen have no chance in Syria, so Turkey not willing to start WW3 but going to war with Russia over Turkmen in Syria.


----------



## 500

Syrians retake Mt Zahia from Lebanese/Russian invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans S-400 and SA-22 air defense in Latakia








500 said:


> Syrians retake Mt Zahia from Lebanese/Russian invaders.




Never take something you can't hold.


----------



## Kamil_baku

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't understand why Turkey, KSA and Qatar don't provide rebels with enough amounts of mortars, snipers, 107 MRLS and grads beside TOWs.


because, all those mentioned technologies are developed and produced by Turkey, but you need authorization from USA for TOW...



ultron said:


> Turkey don't dare to fight Russia for Turkmen in Syria. Turkmen are not even 1% the population in Syria, not like ethnic Russians are 17% of the population in Ukraine. Turkey sees Turkmen have no chance in Syria, so Turkey not willing to start WW3 but going to war with Russia over Turkmen in Syria.


you dickhead, did i even mention Turkmens in my comment? i would recommend to drink less vodka..


----------



## farag

500 said:


> Syrians retake Mt Zahia from Lebanese/Russian invaders.




Nice source, like always


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*23 mm machne gun, destroyed, TOW:*





*T-72, destroyed, TOW:*

*



*
*AT-14 base, destroyed, TOW:*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

As always, Hezbollah did its job perfectly, rebel headquarters in Deraa obliterated with everyone inside it. (They are Hezbollah, don't mind the title, though they regularly cooperate with SAA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> So, here's the story, why supporting a coup or revolution when it's in your interest and bash it when it's not? Why not let people decide the whole thing through voting? Isn't this a huge hypocrisy?


And then there comes Yemen into the game again, as you can see noone can claim to be the righteous one because everyone defends his own interests at any cost, including Iran.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans kill rebels in Aleppo province


----------



## Ice Cube

Serpentine said:


> As always, Hezbollah did its job perfectly, rebel headquarters in Deraa obliterated with everyone inside it. (They are Hezbollah, don't mind the title, though they regularly cooperate with SAA).


nice, what'd they hit it with ? 

_looks _like an airstrikle, were hezbollah painting it with a soflam type designator for SA/RU AF ? or, it was rigged with explosives and set off later.


----------



## ultron

Ice Cube said:


> nice, what'd they hit it with ?
> 
> _looks _like an airstrikle, were hezbollah painting it with a soflam type designator for SA/RU AF ? or, it was rigged with explosives and set off later.




maybe a tunnel bomb


----------



## Ice Cube

ultron said:


> maybe a tunnel bomb


what's a tunnel bomb ?

I've seen vids of Hezbollah tactics of lining roads end to end with ieds and setting them off when the enemy was crossing in Syria.


----------



## ultron

Ice Cube said:


> what's a tunnel bomb ?
> 
> I've seen vids of Hezbollah tactics of lining roads end to end with ieds and setting them off when the enemy was crossing in Syria.




They dig a tunnel that reaches under the target building, put explosives under the building, boom.

1983 Beirut barracks bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ice Cube said:


> nice, what'd they hit it with ?
> 
> _looks _like an airstrikle, were hezbollah painting it with a soflam type designator for SA/RU AF ? or, it was rigged with explosives and set off later.



If I'm not mistaken, it was rigged from before, it's a usual Hezbollah ambush tactic, they have killed tens of other rebels in Eastern Ghouta with this tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans Smerch self propelled artillery. Terror of rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it was rigged from before, it's a usual Hezbollah ambush tactic, they have killed tens of other rebels in Eastern Ghouta with this tactic.


They murdered men who went to smuggle some food into besieged towns. Since blockade eased thanks to truce agreements we don't see more ambushes.



ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans Smerch self propelled artillery. Terror of rebels.


Are not u tired to post same videos 20 times? U forgot this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They murdered men who went to smuggle some food into besieged towns. Since blockade eased thanks to truce agreements we don't see more ambushes.


Of course, everyone that Hezbollah and SAA kill is just some confused person looking for food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ice Cube

500 said:


> forgot this one:


----------



## Hack-Hook

Azeri440 said:


> actually many Ukrainians themselves wanted to side with EU for economic benefits , the prior Ukrainian president was also highly corrupt which was another reason.


you claim the new president and government is not as corrupt as the previous ones?


----------



## ultron

Russia is going to slaughter Nusra / Ahrar and leave ISIS alone and there is NOTHING Turkey can do about it.























Russian planes in Latakia







Russia Iran Indo Europeans use murderous BM-27 Uragan artillery to kill rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Al-Kurdi said:


> and look at where they have come by playing their limited cards smart. Kurds don't owe you anything.


Never said you did.
But YPG didn't have to be fucknuts and complicate Syria more. But nooo, YPG *has* to have their own "autonomous region" because it's not like rebels are fighting for the freedom of all Syrians from oppression or anything.



farag said:


> Nice source, like always


Say again?





Rebels testifying about YPG & allies (the so-called "Jaysh al Thuwar") killing 20 civilians in the villages they took. They now are kicked out of the villages. YPG can't do smack without Uncle Sam's airstrikes.


----------



## ultron

Kurds and Thuwar captured some place from Nusra and Ahrar

Syrian Democratic Forces Capture Al-Malkiyah in Northern Aleppo After Clashing with the FSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Of course, everyone that Hezbollah and SAA kill is just some confused person looking for food.


Well probably its just coincidence. But Hezbollah ambushes against "terrorists" started when blockade was imposed and ended when blockade was eased. 

Syrians chase Iranian and Iraqi invaders in South Aleppo:






I am really amazed how they operate and even use tanks in flat open terrain. So called Russian air support is total joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

500 said:


> Well probably its just coincidence. But Hezbollah ambushes against "terrorists" started when blockade was imposed and ended when blockade was eased.
> 
> Syrians chase Iranian and Iraqi invaders in South Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really amazed how they operate and even use tanks in flat open terrain. So called Russian air support is total joke.


There is alot of tweets going around about airstrikes in Damascus by the Iaf. Do u have any idea. 

Couldn't find any news on regular outlets


----------



## PERSIANEMPIRE

Turkish Lorries Keep Getting Annihilated As Soon As They Cross Into Syria 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans trash another convoy from Turkey







Russia Iran Indo Europeans captured Aqulat in Aleppo province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670612268778921984

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PERSIANEMPIRE

Nice to see Turkish property getting destroyed this is just the beginning

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans trash a bakery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans trash a bakery



These are good evidences to reveal the lies of Russia which claimed they came in Syria to fight ISIS...Now Russia kills civillians ten times more than ISIS...No doubt Syria will be 2.nd swamp for Russia after Afganistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> These are good evidences to reveal the lies of Russia which claimed they came in Syria to fight ISIS...Now Russia kills civillians ten times more than ISIS...No doubt Syria will be 2.nd swamp for Russia after Afganistan..




Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Turks in Syria. Indo Europeans are ancient enemies of Turks.


Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Binnish


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aslan said:


> There is alot of tweets going around about airstrikes in Damascus by the Iaf. Do u have any idea.
> 
> Couldn't find any news on regular outlets


Yes. Israeli Air Force is targeting Hezbollah positions and the so-called S-400 "air defence" isn't shooting any of them down. Because Russia and Israel are co-operating, as I keep saying.



PERSIANEMPIRE said:


> Turkish Lorries Keep Getting Annihilated As Soon As They Cross Into Syria


Not lorries, aid trucks you rafidah filth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*AT-14 Kornet, destroyed, TOW:*






*Arms truck, destroyed, AT-4 Fagot:*







*BMP, destroyed, TOW:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans trashed a Red Crescent storage in Idlib


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Turks in Syria. Indo Europeans are ancient enemies of Turks.
> 
> 
> Russia Iran Indo Europeans bomb Binnish


..indeed you a pure idiots...if this an indo europeen allience then why do you help an Arab country ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> These are good evidences to reveal the lies of Russia which claimed they came in Syria to fight ISIS...Now Russia kills civillians ten times more than ISIS...No doubt Syria will be 2.nd swamp for Russia after Afganistan..


it's gonna be a swamp for the new world order


----------



## ultron

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> ..indeed you a pure idiots...if this an indo europeen allience then why do you help an Arab country ??




Damascus government is Indo Europeans proxy. Plus Indo Europeans have fun slaughtering Turks. But this hadn't always been so. Remember the movie Conan the Barbarian? Conan was an Indo European. Subotai was a Turk. They got along quite well.


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Not lorries, aid trucks you rafidah filth


aid trucks ? we know what is islamist aid truck
and by the way Turkey involved in a war against Syria sending trucks to cross the country... it is clear they can expect the trucks to be annihilated
especially they can expect it clearly after intentionally having destroying Russian plane and tried to take the pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

Hussein said:


> aid trucks ? we know what is islamist aid truck
> and by the way Turkey involved in a war against Syria sending trucks to cross the country... it is clear they can expect the trucks to be annihilated
> especially they can expect it clearly after intentionally having destroying Russian plane and tried to take the pilots


let's be honest, if Turkey as a state realy supported the terrorists the war would be over by now, I mean just look at their last assault on southern countryside of Alleppo, they took it from "Iran Russia" in one hour, it is not to say that they don't benefit from the Turkish n international Aid caravanes or the oil smuggling but as a state Turkey is not supportibve of the terrorists .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

patientlion212 said:


> let's be honest, if Turkey as a state realy supported the terrorists the war would be over by now, I mean just look at their last assault on southern countryside of Alleppo, they took it from "Iran Russia" in one hour, it is not to say that they don't benefit from the Turkish n international Aid caravanes or the oil smuggling but as a state Turkey is not supportibve of the terrorists .


we already have shown (and journalists are arrested for this in Turkey) that they sent weapons to AQ (AN)
they are the main buyer of ISIS oil
but yes they don't support fully terrorisme for sure i agree
anyway here i was speaking about two different things:
- trucks said to be humanitarian and could be something else: we already seen it with the crazy retards they sent to Gaza that they were there to kill Isreali forces and then cry like babies because Israeli had no choice to shoot them (story of boat)
- they cross Syria without authorization : they can expect it
would you like a foreign country cross Egypt without any authorization?


----------



## patientlion212

Hussein said:


> we already have shown (and journalists are arrested for this in Turkey) that they sent weapons to AQ (AN)
> they are the main buyer of ISIS oil
> but yes they don't support fully terrorisme for sure i agree
> anyway here i was speaking about two different things:
> - trucks said to be humanitarian and could be something else: we already seen it with the crazy retards they sent to Gaza that they were there to kill Isreali forces and then cry like babies because Israeli had no choice to shoot them (story of boat)
> - they cross Syria without authorization : they can expect it
> would you like a foreign country cross Egypt without any authorization?



it's impossible to clear and check the borders, if Israel couldn't do it, Turkey can't, they have thousands of incomers especially now that the refugees r moving towards Europe, bc many Africans want that asylum right so they sneak in with the Syrians ... say they buy oil, destroy oil tankers n facilities, which has been done already,I think Turkey now should crack more on smugglers . and I don't want to imaging an army of hungry angry Syrians moving north out of fear n hunger towards Turkey which it already hosting millions, my point is, Erdogan is in the shit right now but he can still be managed and can still be a part of a coalition against the terrorists, but if alienated he can open the doors of hellfire on Europe


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> .
> 
> Not lorries, *aid trucks* you rafidah filth


Those bad Russians, look at all the flour, butter, milk, olive oil wasted !


----------



## Azeri440

Ceylal said:


> Those bad Russians, look at all the flour, butter, milk, olive oil wasted !
> View attachment 275649



quick google image search reveals that photo is from Kabul , Afghanistan 

try harder next time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

patientlion212 said:


> let's be honest, if Turkey as a state realy supported the terrorists the war would be over by now, I mean just look at their last assault on southern countryside of Alleppo, they took it from "Iran Russia" in one hour, it is not to say that they don't benefit from the Turkish n international Aid caravanes or the oil smuggling but as a state Turkey is *not supportibve of the terrorists *.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Hussein said:


> aid trucks ? we know what is islamist aid truck
> and by the way Turkey involved in a war against Syria sending trucks to cross the country... it is clear they can expect the trucks to be annihilated
> especially they can expect it clearly after intentionally having destroying Russian plane and tried to take the pilots


There are plenty of pictures of proof that they are aid trucks. I posted earlier evidence. Go back a few pages. Also other pictures but they're graphic (dead truck drivers in photos, etc.)



Ceylal said:


> Those bad Russians, look at all the flour, butter, milk, olive oil wasted !
> View attachment 275649


That's from Kabul LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's from Kabul LOL


Of course



Azeri440 said:


> quick google image search reveals that photo is from Kabul , Afghanistan
> 
> try harder next time


Of course...from Kabul...The whole Afghanistan doesn't possess that many trucks...


----------



## Azeri440

Ceylal said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> Of course...from Kabul...The whole Afghanistan doesn't possess that many trucks...










Taliban launch rocket attack on Kabul oil tankers - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Azeri440 said:


> View attachment 275655
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban launch rocket attack on Kabul oil tankers - BBC News


Take an aspirin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

While Turkish truck drivers are being liquidated, erdogan is still trying to call Putin

So far about 300 Turkmens and 20 turkish truck drivers killed to venge a Russian pilot
Keeeeeeep counting .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 275650
> 
> 
> View attachment 275651
> View attachment 275652
> View attachment 275654


Those who think they can deceive us by telling us erdogan and isis are not working together, are stupid and dump.

erdogan and has gang suppose to trialed in front of the international justice court.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Indo Europeans cruiser Moskva deployed off the coast of Latakia







Russia Iran Indo Europeans T-90 tanks in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CU7aBGtWsAAX3lO.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CU7Znh2WwAAIQJu.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aryans bombed Jobar again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Aryan Su-24 tactical bombers. Terror of rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## type93

farag said:


> While Turkish truck drivers are being liquidated, erdogan is still trying to call Putin
> 
> So far about 300 Turkmens and 20 turkish truck drivers killed to venge a Russian pilot
> Keeeeeeep counting .....


Let the bodies hit the floor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


>




Russian state TV and Putin's degenerate propagandists over internet used this pic as proof that Erdogan's son meets with ISIS:






Вести.Ru: Нефть и дружба с ИГИЛ: секреты семьи Реджепа Эрдогана

But in fact they are just Kebab restaurant owners from Istanbul.






Turkish brothers deny claims of Daesh link

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## United

Look at syrian army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

devil shaitan said:


> LOL
> 
> this war actually is this messy.




devil shaitan laughing at that pic makes it more SAD...... u dont laugh


----------



## Hussein

United said:


> Look at syrian army


you're such an ignorant .
it is not Syrian army.
Syria = two stars.
three stars means baath three principles : freedom, socialism and unity.
so the drawing says that these principes killed.

speak about things you know a little bit next time.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

United said:


> Look at syrian army


I think the men stand in the middle is our Erdogan

The most funny caricature of 2015 
Syrian army is more tragic comic than all other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Hussein said:


> you're such an ignorant .
> it is not Syrian army.
> Syria = two stars.
> three stars means baath three principles : freedom, socialism and unity.
> so the drawing says that these principes killed.
> 
> speak about things you know a little bit next time.



So as per ur ignorant logic 2 star Syria= freedom, socialism..............and NO UNITY 

guess u r right.


----------



## Hack-Hook

This thread suspiciously began to lokk a little like stormfront


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

farag said:


> While Turkish truck drivers are being liquidated, erdogan is still trying to call Putin
> 
> So far about 300 Turkmens and 20 turkish truck drivers killed to venge a Russian pilot
> Keeeeeeep counting .....


Why do you lying so often and so easily...there is no any killing of Turkish drivers hapenned by now...
Bombing humanitarian facilities, aid and food trucks dont show Russian power ...It show us the weakness, inability and inhumanity of Russia like in Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

United said:


> So as per ur ignorant logic 2 star Syria= freedom, socialism..............and NO UNITY
> 
> guess u r right.


again :

*two stars = Syria 
so the guy you see is not Syrian army *

the drawer put three stars by aim : it is the old flag and the three stars of baath parti 
the drawer means probably : baath parti principes are dead 
or maybe something like "unity is dead, freedom is dead, socialism is dead"

if he wanted to say a Syrian soldier clearly he would show two stars

another possibility is that he wanted to put the old flag of Syria from 63 - 72 the National Syrian Republic


----------



## PERSIANEMPIRE

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Why do you lying so often and so easily...there is no any killing of Turkish drivers hapenned by now...
> Bombing humanitarian facilities, aid and food trucks dont show Russian power ...It show us the weakness, inability and inhumanity of Russia like in Afghanistan...


No Turdish drivers ? Well, those trucks are the property of Turdey.


----------



## United

RUSSIA’S TOP 200 LIES – Debunking Russian propaganda


----------



## 500

Syrians kill another Iranian invader general:







سردار عبدالرضا مجیری


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured some place in Daraa province

Syrian Army Captures a Khirbat Kom Maqarah in Northern Daraa


Russia Iran killed lots of people in Ariha. Warning. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670914124965113856

Russia Iran trashed water supply


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Syrians kill another Iranian invader general:


go there do party with your AQ bros . have balls for once in your life. 

by the way even if i don't agree with sending army there
fact is Assad asked it : so this is not invasion army
i don't see you say saudi army is invasion army in Yemen... oh damned i would forgot you're a wahhabi fanboy

invasion? what is invasion?
a clear exemple is invasion of west bank.
this is invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> go there do party with your AQ bros . have balls for once in your life.


I served in army for 3 years.



> by the way even if i don't agree with sending army there
> fact is Assad asked it : so this is not invasion army


Just because some failed dictator invited foreign invaders that does not mean they are not invaders anymore.



> i don't see you say saudi army is invasion army in Yemen... oh damned i would forgot you're a wahhabi fanboy


In Yemen Shiites invaded South Yemen which never belonged to them. Saudis helped to repel this invasion.



> invasion? what is invasion?


Iranian and Iraqi militias cleansed 120,000 people from South Aleppo since October. Thats clear invasion.



> a clear exemple is invasion of west bank.
> this is invasion.


In West Bank Palestinians have very wide autonomy. I support Palestinian state.


----------



## PERSIANEMPIRE

500 said:


> I support Palestinian state.


With its own army ?


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> I served in army for 3 years.


lol what an answer
i mean go help your wahhabi bros instead of making their propaganda here 


500 said:


> Just because some failed dictator invited foreign invaders that does not mean they are not invaders anymore.
> 
> 
> In Yemen Shiites invaded South Yemen which never belonged to them. Saudis helped to repel this invasion.


this is the same 
all about rebellion and the guy who is not popular asking a foreign country to help

you are too much into serving the wahhabis to get it i guess
sadly you have no humanity . you are just blind of hatred. 



500 said:


> Iranian and Iraqi militias cleansed 120,000 people from South Aleppo since October. Thats clear invasion.


ahahah 
yes you are too kind they killed one million innocent indeed just in Aleppo
but your nusra bros didn't kill innocent people only bad Iranians  oh yeah 


500 said:


> In West Bank Palestinians have very wide autonomy. I support Palestinian state.


stop bullshiting 
in West bank they are colonized and your country is taking their lands 
man you have no decency


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Russian state TV and Putin's degenerate propagandists over internet used this pic as proof that Erdogan's son meets with ISIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вести.Ru: Нефть и дружба с ИГИЛ: секреты семьи Реджепа Эрдогана
> 
> But in fact they are just Kebab restaurant owners from Istanbul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish brothers deny claims of Daesh link


Exactly what your doing in the forum, wonder how much investment Israel lost with Bilal.

[]
*Russia officially blames the Erdogan family to buy the oil terrorist group Daech*

ARTICLE | 29. NOVEMBER 2015 - 12:40




Vladimir Putin decided to break the oil traffic. DR
According to the Russian news website _rbc-ru,_ the press secretary of President Putin, Dmitry Peskov, confirmed officially that the rumors already conveyed and connoisseurs observers ground realities had finally set: the Erdogan family is related traffic of oil that the terrorist group Daech leads from the territories it occupied in Syria. We knew that the regime in power in Ankara supported the war waged against Syria by offering its territory to all that wanted to terrorist groups: transit of mercenaries from Europe including training camps for the "jihadists" logistics ... It is clear now that the columns of hundreds of trucks destroyed by the Sukhoi Su-24 Russian aircraft were heading to Turkey. Also according _rbc-ru,_ the Syrian information minister, Omran al-Zoubi, is convinced that Turkey defeated Russian bomber Su-24 in response to the destruction of hundreds of trucks. He is the son of Erdogan Bilal Erdogan that directly manages Daech smuggling of oil to the point where this criminal organization is downright treated as a family affair fique.comor the Turkish president, his son Bilal and daughter Sümeyye. According to the website _rbc-ru,_ citing the Turkish press, Bilal Erdogan has BMZ Group shipping company that transports Daech smuggling oil. The son Erdogan buys Daech smuggling oil to 15-20 dollars a barrel then sell for twice as much. Dmitry Peskov noted that Erdogan father placed his son to the post of energy minister in the new government formed by the Christian-Conservative Ahmet Davutoglu, probably to cover trafficking. The link was made between blows to business established for over a year by the son of Erdogan and the order given by his father to shoot down Russian aircraft. Vladimir Putin is determined to break this traffic. He agreed with the French President, Francois Hollande, to intensify strikes against Daech increasing their efficiency particularly on the transport of its oil smuggling. We know that the Russian president openly accused Turkey of involvement in financing Daech via the illegal purchase of oil that it extracted from the terrorist group deposits in the Syrian territories occupied in the Raqqa region. "We have long observed that on the territory of Turkey is pouring a large amount of oil and oil products from the occupied territories. Which provides significant income for armed groups, "said Putin, quoted by the agency Sputnik. The same agency also took the statement of a former member of the Republican People's Party (CHP) in the Turkish parliament Mehmet Ali Ediboglu, who cited this oil among the main sources of financing for terrorist group Daech. According to him, "27 men of Turkish and Iraqi affairs are directly involved in these activities." He confirmed that the oil is transported via Turkey to the Mediterranean coast and from there to different parts of the world.Everyone now knows how Daech sells its oil on the international market to finance its terrorist activity, that is to say, in particular, the attacks in Paris and Tunis. In other words, we know that finances terrorism Daech. 

[]
Algeriepatriotique.com


----------



## ultron

LDF, the new Iran trained and armed force, makes its debut in southern Aleppo province

Meet the LDF, New Syria’s faction operating in Aleppo


----------



## Serpentine

Erdogan said no terrorists in the area downed Russian jet was operating, only 2 days later, Al-Qaeda terrorists (Nusra aka backbone of Syrian rebels) release pictures showing them fighting in Jabal Turkoman. 











-------------------------------------------

Reports that more than 50 Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham have been killed fighting SDF in Afrin canton. That's good, hope the trend continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

7 Iranian Sunni basijis from Sistan va Balouchestan province martyred in Aleppo. 

R.I.P.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Erdogan said no terrorists in the area downed Russian jet was operating, only 2 days later, Al-Qaeda terrorists (Nusra aka backbone of Syrian rebels) release pictures showing them fighting in Jabal Turkoman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Reports that more than 50 Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham have been killed fighting SDF in Afrin canton. That's good, hope the trend continues.


They are terrorists because they fight foreign mercenaries? Twisted logic again.



kollang said:


> 7 Iranian Sunni basijis from Sistan va Balouchestan province martyred in Aleppo.
> 
> R.I.P.


Died while ethnically cleaning civilians for failed corrupted dictator. Nothing more pathetic than this.



PERSIANEMPIRE said:


> With its own army ?


Why not. They already have sort of army.



Hussein said:


> lol what an answer
> i mean go help your wahhabi bros instead of making their propaganda here


I repeatedly said that I am against foreign involvement in Syria.


> this is the same
> all about rebellion and the guy who is not popular asking a foreign country to help


No its not same. Rebels never invaded Tartus like Houthis invaded Aden.



> ahahah
> yes you are too kind they killed one million innocent indeed just in Aleppo
> but your nusra bros didn't kill innocent people only bad Iranians  oh yeah


They ethnically cleansed at least 120,000 civilians since October. 



> stop bullshiting
> in West bank they are colonized and your country is taking their lands
> man you have no decency


As I said we gave them a wide autonomy, we also offered them a state several times. Nothing to do with Alawites who are trying to subjugate 18 million Sunnis.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans bombed Lataminah







Russia Iran Aryans bombed Dana near the Turkey border


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Dr.Thrax said:


> Never said you did.
> But YPG didn't have to be fucknuts and complicate Syria more. But nooo, YPG *has* to have their own "autonomous region" because it's not like rebels are fighting for the freedom of all Syrians from oppression or anything.
> 
> 
> Say again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels testifying about YPG & allies (the so-called "Jaysh al Thuwar") killing 20 civilians in the villages they took. They now are kicked out of the villages. YPG can't do smack without Uncle Sam's airstrikes.



Are you talking about the same 'rebels' who just beheaded a JT member? 'Freedom' assad's ***. Your 'rebels' are full of shit, where is the evidence? Just a bullshit audio report to instigate hatred. Meanwhile your 'rebels' have killed tens of people including children in Sheikh Maqsoud by shelling it indiscriminately. And now your 'rebels' have pulled YPG into the conflict, smart move I must say.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*23 -2 mm machine gun, destroyed, TOW:*





*57 mm gun, destroyed, TOW:*





*Tank, destroyed, TOW:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Why don't they have Javelins? I guess the US won't give any.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans and their Arab proxies in Latakia province


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Russia's new strategy has been bombing truck convoys coming in at from the Turkey border. I'm assuming those trucks include items that Russia doesn't want the rebels to receive.


----------



## ultron

A.M. said:


> Russia's new strategy has been bombing truck convoys coming in at from the Turkey border. I'm assuming those trucks include items that Russia doesn't want the rebels to receive.




Could be food, clothes, water. Basically anything coming in from Turkey will be destroyed.


Russia Iran Aryans S-400 and SA-22 air defense systems in Latakia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 result 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670619098678755328


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans Mi-28 attack helicopters. Terror of rebels.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They are terrorists because they fight foreign mercenaries? Twisted logic again.



No, They are not terrorists, because an Israeli has been cheering for Al-Qaeda for 4 years on a forum, hence they can not be terrorists at all.

Ironically most of the foreign fighters in Syria after ISIS belongs to Nusra terrorists. 



500 said:


> Rebels never invaded Tartus like Houthis invaded Aden.



Meh, I'm tired of exposing your lies.
2013 Latakia offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They capture 13 Alawite villages, executed 190 civilians in cold blood solely for being Alawites and took many as hostages. Now you can imagine what these cockroaches would do if they could lay their hands on bigger cities or towns like Latakia or Tartus.  So it's not like they didn't want to invade all of Latakia or Tartus, it's because they tried and failed.

Houthis on the other hand, didn't execute one single person in Aden or any other area for the 'crime' of being a Sunni, if you have not studied about something, you better not talk about it or else this happens again. I'd recommend sticking to Syrian war and supporting Nusra terrorists rather than commenting on Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

US backed SDF fight Turkey backed Nusra / Ahrar / ISIS in Aleppo province


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No, They are not terrorists, because an Israeli has been cheering for Al-Qaeda for 4 years on a forum, hence they can not be terrorists at all.
> 
> Ironically most of the foreign fighters in Syria after ISIS belongs to Nusra terrorists.


Terrorist is someone who is doing terrorist acts. I dont see guys in Latakia doing any terror and no matter which flags they carry. You guys parroting al qaeda remind me Gaddafi 2:00











Serpentine said:


> Meh, I'm tired of exposing your lies.
> 2013 Latakia offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They capture 13 Alawite villages, executed 190 civilians in cold blood solely for being Alawites and took many as hostages. Now you can imagine what these cockroaches would do if they could lay their hands on bigger cities or towns like Latakia or Tartus.
> 
> Houthis on the other hand, didn't execute one single person in Aden or any other area for the 'crime' of being a Sunni, if you have not studied about something, you better not talk about it or else this happens again. I'd recommend sticking to Syrian war and supporting Nusra terrorists rather than commenting on Yemen.


You "missed" the fact that BEFORE that Assadists destroyed, massacred and ethnically cleansed Sunni Haffah town. 

Battle of al-Haffah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> execute 190 civilians solely for being Alawites


From ur source:

"According to the report, 190 civilians were killed by rebel forces, including at least* 67 of the victims being executed or unlawfully killed"*

So who is lying here?


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Terrorist is ...



@500 's favorite terrorists, Nusra front, beheading 2 'moderate' rebels today on charges of belonging to SRF. Can't post the full pics for obvious reasons.






IDF, Nusra and ISIS could be 3 sides of a coin if it was possible for a coin to have 3 sides.  So I can't expect someone who has served in IDF to consider official branch of Al-Qaeda as terrorists.



500 said:


> You "missed" the fact that BEFORE that Assadists destroyed, massacred and ethnically cleansed Sunni Haffah town.
> 
> Battle of al-Haffah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



NOT A SINGLE government in the world tolerates its towns being captured by any illegal armed groups unless the government is toppled which would mean is has no legitimacy anymore. And btw, not a single person was killed for the crime of 'being a Sunni'. Civilian casualties happen when a terrorist group seizes towns and takes shelter in homes.

Again ironically, Israel uses the same excuse to kill kids playing on the beach or killing thousands of civilians. The difference is, the whole existence of IDF itself is illegal as it has stolen land from the people it is killing.



500 said:


> From ur source:
> 
> "According to the report, 190 civilians were killed by rebel forces, including at least* 67 of the victims being executed or unlawfully killed"*
> 
> So who is lying here?



Oh, better, it is much better now. So they summarily executed only 67 civilians for being Alawite and killed 123 other civilians in the process of reaching those 67 in the towns to execute their people, it's sooo better now.


----------



## Oublious

IRAN: Qods Force’s Qassem Soleimani severely injured in Syria

*Qods Force’s Qassem Soleimani severely injured in Syria*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Arayans trashed a Turkish bakery in Idlib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671049719456653314


----------



## Oksoko

Oublious said:


> *Qods Force’s Qassem Soleimani severely injured in Syria*


Is this the guy who claimed to save the one of the Russian pilot ?


----------



## Hussein

Oublious said:


> IRAN: Qods Force’s Qassem Soleimani severely injured in Syria
> 
> *Qods Force’s Qassem Soleimani severely injured in Syria*


you're very late

and congrats retard to take a source being website of a terrorist group organisation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oksoko

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Arayans trashed a Turkish bakery in Idlib
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671049719456653314



I hope the one who is cheering for demolishing humanitarian aid supplies/service, needs even 1 piece of bread in same conditions in his/her mother country.

Bread factory.....What a miserable...Even we find a piece of bread on the road ,first we pray and put somewhere far away to avoid stepping on your foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Oksoko said:


> I hope the one who is cheering for demolishing humanitarian aid supplies/service, needs even 1 piece of bread in same conditions in his/her mother country.
> 
> Bread factory.....What a miserable...Even we find a piece of bread on the road ,first we pray and put somewhere far away to avoid stepping on your foot.




What's Turkey going to do about it?


----------



## Oksoko

ultron said:


> What's Turkey going to do about it?



No one knows like the last shot down event.


----------



## patientlion212

ultron said:


> Could be food, clothes, water. Basically anything coming in from Turkey will be destroyed.
> 
> 
> Russia Iran Aryans S-400 and SA-22 air defense systems in Latakia



verily, putin seems serious about not letting Assad fall. but I am sure he realizes that would take more than weapons, it would take men


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans Su-24 strike planes.Terror of rebels. With a combat radius of 615 km, Raqqa is within range.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> @500 's favorite terrorists, Nusra front, beheading 2 'moderate' rebels today on charges of belonging to SRF. Can't post the full pics for obvious reasons.


So what? Assadists do much worse things with civilians. Kurds clearly made an aggression this time.



> NOT A SINGLE government in the world tolerates its towns being captured by any illegal armed groups unless the government is toppled which would mean is has no legitimacy anymore.


That justifies ethnic cleansing and mass murder?


> And btw, not a single person was killed for the crime of 'being a Sunni'.


Yeah tell that to literally slaughtered in Houla or Banias by Alawite thugs (both happaned before Latakia offensive). Or daily barrel bombs.



> Again ironically, Israel uses the same excuse to kill kids playing on the beach or killing thousands of civilians. The difference is, the whole existence of IDF itself is illegal as it has stolen land from the people it is killing.


First of all towns which are barrel bombed by Assad dont fire rockets like Gaza do:






Secondly Israel does not use indiscriminate bombs. Thats why Assad slaughtered 200,000 people and caused 10 million refugees in 4 years while Israel killed 10 k in 25 years and zero refugees. 



> Oh, better, it is much better now. So they summarily executed only 67 civilians for being Alawite and killed 123 other civilians in the process of reaching those 67 in the towns to execute their people, it's sooo better now.


Of course its makes difference. Especially considering they captured 400 Alawites according to ur source and large number of among them must NDF. Especialy since it happened after Haffa destruction and ethnic cleansing and after terrible Houla, Bayda, Banias massacres. Not talking about daily barrels and artillery shelling of civilian towns.


----------



## Beyonder

500 said:


> So what? Assadists do much worse things with civilians. Kurds clearly made an aggression this time.
> 
> 
> That justifies ethnic cleansing and mass murder?
> 
> Yeah tell that to literally slaughtered in Houla or Banias by Alawite thugs (both happaned before Latakia offensive). Or daily barrel bombs.
> 
> 
> First of all towns which are barrel bombed by Assad dont fire rockets like Gaza do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly Israel does not use indiscriminate bombs. Thats why Assad slaughtered 200,000 people and caused 10 million refugees in 4 years while Israel killed 10 k in 25 years and zero refugees.
> 
> 
> Of course its makes difference. Especially considering they captured 400 Alawites according to ur source and large number of among them must NDF. Especialy since it happened after Haffa destruction and ethnic cleansing and after terrible Houla, Bayda, Banias massacres. Not talking about daily barrels and artillery shelling of civilian towns.



Your illegal Land of Barbarians caused 400K refugees back in 1948....


----------



## Ceylal

Russian Mi-24 dodging manpad missiles
[video]




Turkish soldiers and ISIS too cosy for comfort
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ultron said:


> US backed SDF fight Turkey backed Nusra / Ahrar / ISIS in Aleppo province



They're US backed but I don't think part of SDF. They're trained in Jordan and their main fight is gonna be against IS, mainly in eastern and southern Syria I belive. I heard the mentioning of Al Bukamal.


----------



## ultron

Al-Kurdi said:


> They're US backed but I don't think part of SDF. They're trained in Jordan and their main fight is gonna be against IS, mainly in eastern and southern Syria I belive. I heard the mentioning of Al Bukamal.




They are secular and also fight Turkey backed Nusra / Ahrar.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ultron said:


> They are secular and also fight Turkey backed Nusra / Ahrar.


Ahrar has been declared a non-terrorist group so why they fight them?


----------



## ultron

Ahmed Jo said:


> Ahrar has been declared a non-terrorist group so why they fight them?




Ahrar is salafist and they are together with Nusra in Army of Conquest.


Russia Iran Aryans massacred lots of people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

LDF, new Russia / Iran backed force, makes debut in southern Aleppo province

Meet the LDF, New Syria’s faction operating in Aleppo


----------



## manlion

Syrian army has taken control of key areas in northern Syria, and is near to completing the encirclement of a key town in the Latakia province, near Turkish border.

Read more:Syrian Army Takes Key Areas Near Turkish Border, Surrounds Latakia


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> @500 's favorite terrorists, Nusra front, beheading 2 'moderate' rebels today on charges of belonging to SRF. Can't post the full pics for obvious reasons.



I'm sure according to him, that's not terrorism, that's just a haircut accident.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

If you believe it is up to the Syrians to decide their future, why do you bring Russians, Iranians, Lebanese, Afghan, Iraqis & Pakistanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

United said:


> If you believe it is up to the Syrians to decide their future, why do you bring Russians, Iranians, Lebanese, Afghan, Iraqis & Pakistanis?



Because the opposition isn't just Syrians anymore. Foreign funding, arms, and logistics was given to the opposition early 2011. The countries you mentioned got involved much later, when they realized that the project to destabilize Syria will have negative impact on their countries if they allow terrorism to take hold in Syria.

For example, the rise of groups like ISIS & Al Nusra means that it will spill over to Iraq. The same is true for Lebanon. The same is true for the rest of the countries you mentioned.

If it was a purely local & homegrown opposition, then it would be extremely unlikely any of those would have gotten involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Because the opposition isn't just Syrians anymore. Foreign funding, arms, and logistics was given to the opposition early 2011. The countries you mentioned got involved much later, when they realized that the project to destabilize Syria will have negative impact on their countries if they allow terrorism to take hold in Syria.
> 
> For example, the rise of groups like ISIS & Al Nusra means that it will spill over to Iraq. The same is true for Lebanon. The same is true for the rest of the countries you mentioned.
> 
> If it was a purely local & homegrown opposition, then it would be extremely unlikely any of those would have gotten involved.


All rebel fractions are almost explosively Syrian. The only foreign unit is small Jeish Muhaherin wa-Ansar. 

Assad on other hand is supported by swarm of foreign militias:






As for Nusra - thats another Assad creation. This Assad cleric Abu-Qaqaa was sending Sunni youth to do Jihad in Iraq:






I guess Assad hoped that they all will die there. But some returned, they were arrested by Assad. And after revolution Assad released them to radicalize the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans trashed a Turkish aid convoy and killed a number of Turkish drivers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671237865129553920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> All rebel fractions are almost explosively Syrian. The only foreign unit is small Jeish Muhaherin wa-Ansar.
> 
> Assad on other hand is supported by swarm of foreign militias:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Nusra - thats another Assad creation. This Assad cleric Abu-Qaqaa was sending Sunni youth to do Jihad in Iraq:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Assad hoped that they all will die there. But some returned, they were arrested by Assad. And after revolution Assad released them to radicalize the opposition.



How much evidence can I give you before you finally accept the truth?

This is a report on Foreign Fighters in Syria dated June 2014. *Please bookmark this link.* It's from an American Intelligence firm, so you don't have an excuse to call it pro-assad.

http://soufangroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/TSG-Foreign-Fighters-in-Syria.pdf


Here are some of the important stuff from "Key Findings"

1) *Over 12,000 foreign fighters* have gone to Syria since the 3-year conflict began, more than traveled to Afghanistan during its ten-year war and violent aftermath. And they continue to arrive.

2) Foreign fighters have gone to Syria from *at least 81 countries* and from all parts of the globe.

3) *About 3,000 foreign fighters are from Western countries.*

4) Motivation for going varies, but the ‘jihadist’ narrative is common among those who are joining extremist groups – and they make up the majority,

5) The three groups that have attracted the most foreign fighters, despite the in-fighting between them, *are Ahrar al-Sham, Jabhat al-Nusra and Islamic State of Iraq and the Greater Syria (ISIS).* All these were founded by people who at the time were members of al-Qaeda. These groups tend to be more inclusive, better organized, and better financed than their more moderate counterparts.

While the report also mentions Irani/Lebanese/Iraqi fighters on the side of the government, the key findings show clearly that the opposition was able to attract massive amount of foreign fighters since the early days of the revolution for Jihadist purposes.

Here is the report quoting from a FSA fighter,
"
As an illustration of the variety and mix of foreign fighters, a commander in the Free Syrian
Army, interviewed for this paper in April 2014, said:
_"Some of them fought with me in my battalion in Aleppo. The nationalities I remember were Saudis, Tunisians, Libyans, Egyptians, Pakistanis, Russians, Chechens and Germans. I also met an American. All those I met were Muslims and the majority were converts."_

The report also gives examples, such as,
_In March 2014, a member of Ahrar al-Sham, a group associated with al-Qaeda, described a Swedish couple that had driven independently to Turkey and then joined a humanitarian convoy going to Idlib. As head of a local battalion, the man had asked them how Ahrar al-Sham might help. Speaking broken formal Arabic, the Swedish man had said that he had come for ‘Jihad’ and wanted a gun. He was provided with an AK 47, and his wife with a pistol. The Swedish man was a 22 year-old convert to Islam, his wife was 21. A British woman, who had converted to Islam some four years earlier, went on her own to Syria in 2013 with a similar motivation, having been unable to find anyone who would go with her. Soon after her arrival she entered an arranged marriage with a Swedish fighter_

I don't know why I waste time finding so much evidence for you, because I know your brain won't even register the information.

Want even further evidence?

How about this Reuters (not PressTV, not RT, so no excuse of pro-Assad bias) article from *August 2012,

INSIGHT-Syria rebels see future fight with foreign radicals| Reuters*

"Abu Bakr, a Syrian rebel commander on the outskirts of Aleppo, is a devoted Islamist determined to overthrow President Bashar al-Assad. But the *radical allies that have joined the rebels in recent months* alarm even him.

"Let me be clear. I am an Islamist, my fighters are Islamists. But there is more than one type of Islamist," he told Reuters. "*These men coming fought in insurgencies like Iraq*. They are too extreme, they want to blow up any symbol of the state, even schools."

Seventeen months into the uprising against Assad, Syria's rebels are grateful for the support of Islamist fighters from around the region. *They bring weapons, money, expertise and determination to the fight*."

..
"Some men crouching among gutted buildings wore shalwar kameez, the loose trousers and shirts worn in Afghanistan and Pakistan but uncommon in Syria. They had long beards cleanly cut along their jaw line, a style associated with Salafism, an austere Sunni school which seeks to replicate life in the age of the Prophet Mohamed. As soon as journalists approached, the men vanished into buildings."

Here is an other Reuters article from *2012*,
Jihadists join Aleppo fight, eye Islamic state, surgeon says| Reuters

"*Jacques Beres, co-founder of medical charity Medecins Sans Frontieres*, returned from Syria on Friday evening after spending two weeks working clandestinely in a hospital in the besieged northern Syrian city.

In an interview with Reuters in his central Paris apartment on Saturday, the 71-year-old said that contrary to his previous visits to Homs and Idlib earlier this year about 60 percent of those he had treated this time had been rebel fighters and* that at least half of them had been non-Syrian.*

"It's really something strange to see. They are directly saying that they aren't interested in Bashar al-Assad's fall, but are thinking about how to take power afterwards and set up an Islamic state with sharia law to become part of the world Emirate," the doctor said."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> 1) *Over 12,000 foreign fighters* have gone to Syria since the 3-year conflict began, more than traveled to Afghanistan during its ten-year war and violent aftermath. And they continue to arrive.


12,000? Half of them are dead, half of them returned back already. Thats nothing. On constant basis just couple thousand out of over 100 K rebel force are foreigners. Also many of these foreigners are in ISIS who are fighting AGAINST the rebels. Overall if foreigners disappear now rebels hardly notice any difference. On the other hand Assad without the foreigners will collapse in couple months.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> 12,000? Half of them are dead, half of them returned back already. Thats nothing. On constant basis just couple thousand out of over 100 K rebel force are foreigners. Also many of these foreigners are in ISIS who are fighting AGAINST the rebels. Overall if foreigners disappear now rebels hardly notice any difference. On the other hand Assad without the foreigners will collapse in couple months.



Okay, like I assumed, you ignored all the evidence, and just went into random tangents. Well, I tried my best.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Okay, like I assumed, you ignored all the evidence, and just went into random tangents. Well, I tried my best.


I accepted ur number. But in Syria war where every month 1000 rebels are killed and 3000 thousands seriously injured thats simply nothing.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Finally..


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Madali said:


> Because the opposition isn't just Syrians anymore. Foreign funding, arms, and logistics was given to the opposition early 2011. The countries you mentioned got involved much later, when they realized that the project to destabilize Syria will have negative impact on their countries if they allow terrorism to take hold in Syria.
> 
> For example, the rise of groups like ISIS & Al Nusra means that it will spill over to Iraq. The same is true for Lebanon. The same is true for the rest of the countries you mentioned.
> 
> If it was a purely local & homegrown opposition, then it would be extremely unlikely any of those would have gotten involved.


How convenient. The opposition was homegrown so you let the terrorists roam and create their terrorist havens, suddenly you're the good guy (by "you" I mean Assad). If this works, it would be amazing and it would set a dangerous precedent. Btw, the spillover was from Iraq, not into it. Meanwhile Iraqis are fighting Syrians instead of rescuing their cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans Su-34 planes armed with air to air missiles







combat in Syria somewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans massacre people in Lataminah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIANEMPIRE

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Aryans massacre people in Lataminah


It is a honour to side with the free Christian Russians against backward smelly 6th century cavemen monkeys. BOMB THEM TO PIECES.


----------



## Ceylal

Ahmed Jo said:


> How convenient. The opposition was homegrown so you let the terrorists roam and create their terrorist havens, suddenly you're the *good guy* (by "you" *I mean Assad)*. If this works, it would be amazing and it would set a dangerous precedent. Btw, the spillover was from Iraq, not into it. Meanwhile Iraqis are fighting Syrians instead of rescuing their cities.


In all fairness nobody knows if Assad is the "evil" as presented by the press or he is a real "good guy" that is getting a bad wrap. The only version of him we have is the one fed to us by the West.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Aryans deploy Ka-52 and Mi-28N attack helicopters to Latakia

Knock, Knock, Daesh: Finest Russian Combat Helicopters Come to Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia to use the Sha'ayrat airport near Homs

Over 100 Russian jet fighters and a new Brigade are expected in Syria once Sha’ayrat airport is in service | Elijah J M | ايليا ج مغناير

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Aryans Su-34 planes armed with air to air missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> combat in Syria somewhere



Russian efforts in Syria re-energised the SAA!!!!


----------



## Carlosa

Picture and map of the upcoming Russian air base at Al Shayrat


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Arafat in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures the Strategic Village of Arafat in Northeast Latakia


Russia Iran captured Jabal Kashkar in Latakia province

Syrian Army Captures Jabal Kashkar in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*NOW.*


*Published: 1/12/2015 10:50 AM*

*Lebanon, Nusra swap prisoners*
*Sixteen servicemen were freed Tuesday after being held hostage for almost a year-and-a-half.*

BEIRUT – Lebanese servicemen held hostage by the Al-Nusra Front since August 2014 have been released as part of a broader prisoner swap deal between the Al-Qaeda affiliate and Lebanon.

The sixteen security officers captured by Nusra arrived Tuesday morning to the exchange point in Wadi Hmeid outside Arsal, where masked Nusra Front members bearing arms had gathered to monitor the swap.*



*




At the same time, celebrations erupted in Downtown Beirut’s Riad al-Solh Square among the relatives of the kidnapped men, who have held regular protests for the past 16 months demanding Lebanon’s government act to secure the release of their loved ones.

General Security chief Abbas Ibrahim, who has served as Beirut's pointman for the negotiations to secure the deal, arrived after 10:00 a.m. in Wadi Hmeid to supervise the exchange. Two hours later the freed Internal Security Forces and Lebanese Armed Forces servicemen were handed over to the Lebanese authorities.

The freed hostages arrived to scenes of revelry in the nearby town of Labweh, where residents and relatives showered the liberated men with rice as they were transported to the base of the LAF's 8th Brigade base.

The deal kicked off in the morning when a General Security team accompanying Lebanon’s Red Cross picked up the body of Mohammad Hamiyeh, one of two LAF soldiers executed by Nusra.

Nusra brought their hostages to the Wadi Hmeid swap point—where Qatari-owned Al-Jazeera aired exclusive coverage of the exchange alongside Lebanon’s MTV—after Lebanon transported a group of Islamist prisoners to the Arsal outskirt.

Qatar mediated the swap deal, which saw the release of Ola al-Oqaily—the wife of ISIS commander Abu Ali Al-Shishani—as well as Saja Dulaimi—the ex-wife of ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

Following her release shortly before midday, Dulaimi announced that she would return to Beirut, and then fly on to Istanbul, stressing that she had divorced Baghdadi six years ago.

Another 11 prisoners were released by Lebanese authorities, including Joumana Hmayed—who was arrested in February 2014 while trying to transport an explosive-laden—as well as Samar al-Hindi, Leila Abdel Karim al-Najjar, Hussein Hujeiri, Ibrahim al-Halak, Mohammad Yaseen, Mohammad Rahhal, Mohammad Najm, Mohammad Yaseen, Mohammad Rahhal, Mohammad Najm, Mohammad Yahya, Abdel Majid al-Ghadban, Abdellatif Asaad, Khaldeya Zeineih, Hudhaifah Noah al-Bunni and Khaldeya, Alaa, Noor, Israa and Sarah Sharara. 

The full details of the swap deal and the concessions and efforts needed to achieve it remain unknown though.

*Fate of ISIS prisoners*

The emotional roller coaster for the relatives of the 16 servicemen freed by Nusra came to an end Tuesday, however the fate of the nine security officers kidnapped by ISIS remains unknown.

ISIS had already executed two soldiers in the past year-and-a-half.

Justice Minister Ashraf Rifi told Al-Jazeera that the Lebanese government "has no information relating the hostages held by ISIS."

Meanwhile, General Security chief Ibrahim expressed his willingness to launch negotiations with ISIS to secure the freedom of Lebanon's remaining hostages in the Arsal outskirts. 

Both ISIS and Nusra had seized over 30 servicemen in early August 2014 when they briefly raided the border town of Arsal.

Reports of an impending swap deal began to circulate Friday afternoon, as Lebanese authorities began to move Islamist prisoners out of Roumieh Prison and close roads around the flashpoint border town.

The Qatari-brokered deal had looked set to go through on Sunday evening, however last minute complications set the process back two days after Nusra upped its demands.

*Celebrations*
Lebanon feted the returning servicemen as top officials welcomed them in a ceremony in the government’s seat of power in Dowtown Beirut’s Grand Serail.

“Our heroes endured and persevered,” Premier Tammam Salam said at a reception attended by the country’s defense, interior, justice and health ministers.

The PM also extended special thanks to Qatar, which was represented at the ceremony by Doha’s envoy, for its role in mediating the swap deal.

General Security chief Ibrahim, for his part, extended thanks to Hezbollah chief Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah, but said he would not go into details on the matter.

The servicemen—freshly saved and in their uniforms—then headed to Downtown Beirut’s Riad al-Solh Square accompanied by their relatives to celebrate the end of their hostage saga.

Lebanese leaders across the political spectrum all hailed Tuesday’s events, while also remembering the security officers who were executed and those still held hostage by ISIS.

“We will knock all the doors and we won't spare any means to help release the soldiers” in ISIS’s hands, Interior Minister Nohad Machnouk announced.


----------



## United

*Desh with Solamani Tea bag*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

..
*The Int'l Spectator* ‏@intlspectator  Nov 30
BREAKING: Turkish PM says country will cooperate with Saudi Arabia in operation to defeat terrorism in Syria.
..


----------



## ultron




----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## ultron

Assad forces killed 7 at a hospital


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671725025695764480


----------



## ultron

northern Latakia theater


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> ..
> *The Int'l Spectator* ‏@intlspectator  Nov 30
> BREAKING: Turkish PM says country will cooperate with Saudi Arabia in operation to defeat terrorism in Syria.
> ..


You must be stuffed!


----------



## Falcon29

Ceylal said:


> You must be stuffed!
> 
> View attachment 276274
> View attachment 276277



*Rami* ‏@RamiAlLolah  1h1 hour ago
#ISIS claims responsibility of an IED attack targeted two #Algeria|n army vehicles near #Constantine. No information on causalities yet..

..........

What they have against Algeria? It seems they target anything they possibly can that symbolizes a nation. Just for the sake of appearing 'alive' and not weak.


----------



## Oublious

Ceylal said:


> You must be stuffed!
> 
> View attachment 276274
> View attachment 276277




Againg and againg are you tying to prove bs. The Turkish side protected by Turkish soldiers and the other side isis. Assad have to fight not us and algerians can join the war. Instead big talks on the internet you can show your help to assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> *Rami* ‏@RamiAlLolah  1h1 hour ago
> #ISIS claims responsibility of an IED attack targeted two #Algeria|n army vehicles near #Constantine. No information on causalities yet..
> 
> ..........
> 
> What they have against Algeria? It seems they target anything they possibly can that symbolizes a nation. Just for the sake of appearing 'alive' and not weak.


There is no ISIS in Algeria, it has been decimated at its birth. There is AQMI allowed and protected by Bouteflika and etal, for public control and for show and tell to the West. There is no armed movement that will take place in the country proper without the actual government helping hand. I am always in touch, I haven't heard an IED in Constantine that targeted armed forces.



Oublious said:


> Againg and againg are you tying to prove bs. The Turkish side protected by Turkish soldiers and the other side isis. Assad have to fight not us and algerians can join the war. Instead big talks on the internet you can show your help to assad.


Again and again denial denial ...Open your eyes! it started long time ago with the fake abduction of forty of your citizens in IraQ, by ISIS, which in reality were military operatives for training and coordinating effort with ISIS to unset Assad. The coming of the Russians has unravelled the deep the deeper ties between the Ergodan government and ISIS, from arms , to djihadi transit, Toyotas to oil shipment . Over 500 tank trucks were destroyed by the Russians in just last weeks...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Assad buys (stolen Syrian and Iraqi) oil from Daesh subhumans. 
Assad regime buys oil from Daesh: Germany - Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Curious_Guy

Germany Mulls Sending up to 1,200 Troops on Syria Mission


----------



## ultron

ISIS attacking Azaz while Russia bombs Azaz.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672038292083384320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672038292083384320


U have nothing better than quoting that troll? No Kurdish village was captured by rebels, they only re captured Arab villages captured by Kurds.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> U have nothing better than quoting that troll? No Kurdish village was captured by rebels, they only re captured Arab villages captured by Kurds.


First of all, Jaish al Thuwar is not solely a Kurdish group, it's an alliance between some Kurdish factions and Arab elements of now dissolved SRF used to be led by Jamal Marouf. Nusra attacked SRF and killed or arrested their members months ago. Now it seems they want to take some revenge.

For all I care, anywhere I see terrorists from Islamic Front, Ahrar al-Sham, Nusra and ISIS kill each other, it means something good is happening on the ground. I hope they kill each other till the very last terrorist.

Another map

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> First of all, Jaish al Thuwar is not solely a Kurdish group, it's an alliance between some Kurdish factions and Arab elements of now dissolved SRF used to be led by Jamal Marouf. Nusra attacked SRF and killed or arrested their members months ago. Now it seems they want to take some revenge.


Kurds and Kurdish puppets.



> For all I care, anywhere I see terrorists from Islamic Front, Ahrar al-Sham, Nusra and ISIS kill each other, it means something good is happening on the ground. I hope they kill each other till the very last terrorist.


Thats why Assad promoted ISIS and other Islamist groups. "Assad or Syria will burn", that was their slogan and tats what they implement.

Funny to see how Russians openly provide CAS to the ISIS.

*RTVerified account*‏@*RT_com*
Up to 2,000 barrels of ISIS oil transported daily – Russian MoD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672028219114172416
2000 barrels a day = 100 K $ a day = 35.5 mln a year. LOL

US air campaign against ISIS costs 10 mln $ a day = 100 times more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672038292083384320




they are one and the same. so called moderates will join IS openly soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

@500 is this accurate? these are who the west have identified as 'moderates'


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672038292083384320


YPG harassed and took supply lines of rebels. Rebels counterattacked and took back the villages which were on the supply line. Now ISIS advance under Russian air cover. I don't think you want to report on that there Farsi. Makes your side look bad 
Rebels also repelled the ISIS attack and are on counteroffensive.

Report on what Russia has done to Aleppines:





@Serpentine strong resistance axis killing Sunni civilians - err, Wahhabeast Salafist Jihadist cannibals.

Here's Russia's "evidence" of ISIS selling oil to Turkey:





Oil goes through Kurdish held, regime held, and rebel held territory. Interesting. Seems like Russian bullshit department was very lazy. Then again, pro-Putinists will believe anything.

And here's video of what civilians think of Assad:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1170314539692335

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Dr.Thrax said:


> Here's Russia's "evidence" of ISIS selling oil to Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil goes through Kurdish held, regime held, and rebel held territory. Interesting. Seems like Russian bullshit department was very lazy. Then again, pro-Putinists will believe anything.


this has been said by West too that the major buyer is Turkey.
indeed the point to understand is that some kurds(middle man) are very much interested to win money and don't care where the oil is coming from. you can always find bad guys only caring to win money. of course you have as well the other possibility for Assad part: they need oil so they prefer even buy like this .


----------



## Ceylal

GBU-28 said:


> @500 is this accurate? these are who the west have identified as 'moderates'


There is no moderate Muslims. A moderate Muslim with an AK is a Muslim with a bullet between his eyebrows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Ceylal said:


> There is no moderate Muslims. A moderate Muslim with an AK is a Muslim with a bullet between his eyebrows.


Am I missing something? Aren't you Muslim?


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a place in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures Katf Hamidah in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Russia bombs Grain Silos claims its oil storage:






In Idlib:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!






Near Tabka:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Russia bombs Grain Silos claims its oil storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Idlib:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Tabka:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Even the footage itself is screaming ''Grain Silo'' Russian propaganda is so bad it is even embarrassing me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Ceylal said:


> There is no moderate Muslims. A moderate Muslim with an AK is a Muslim with a bullet between his eyebrows.



Ah, so you agree the 'palestinians' are Muslim terrorists then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

GBU-28 said:


> Ah, so you agree the 'palestinians' are Muslim terrorists then.




not according to the Arab league and Turkey

Member states of the Arab League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Turkey backed black part captured two places from Turkey backed green part

ISIS Captures Two Villages Near the Turkish Border as They Inch Closer to Azaz


SAA guys got cute green armor and Gaz Tiger jeeps

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVTQ0JGUsAABEFv.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a place in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures Katf Al-Ziyarah in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672792657752666112


----------



## ultron

SAA pounding bad guys in Ghab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672779469585784833

another Turkey convoy trashed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Ahmed Jo said:


> Am I missing something? Aren't you Muslim?


I am a Muslim, but what you all consider "moderate " have killed 200,000 of my countrymen..



GBU-28 said:


> Ah, so you agree the 'palestinians' are Muslim terrorists then.


there is a big difference between Palestinian that are legitimately fighting for their land that was taken from them by force and the Your Moderate Muslim , most of them foreign, armed and financed by the West and the Arab puppet states to depose an elected President who stood against their remodeling plan for the region. Israel is a " western creation anomaly" that has no place in the middle east. Syria is a millinery country that stood the test of times

*This week, Su-30 fighters escorted Russian bombers during their missions in Syria.*
The Russian air force has destroyed a large ammunition depot terrorists in Syria, said Friday the spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry Igor Konachenkov.

"A large deposit of arms and ammunition was destroyed near Murek in the province of Hama. The site was completely leveled by the explosion of a bomb," said the spokesman.

He said the Russian aircraft also destroyed a dozen oil pumping stations in the areas controlled by Syrian jihadist Islamic State Group (EI).

"Last week, Russian planes destroyed 12 pumping stations, 8 oil sites and nearly 170 tankers," said the general.

http://fr.sputniknews.com/

England sending troops




Syrian Map from El Manchar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apoorv

On a lighter None.......
Has anyone noticed that the recent Syrian and Ukrainian conflicts are similar to *Battlefronts* game *Combat Mission: Shock Force(Syria)* and *Combat Mission: Black Sea(Ukraine)????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

@Al-Kurdi
“Turkey is ready with 15,000 troops and tanks," Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan replied to a question about Turkey's possible reaction against the Democratic Union Party (PYD) in the event of any untoward moves.''

I honestly can't wait for such untoward move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Chechen commander sent to hell by SAA in Latakia.








Another failed attack in Deraa:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672853534459617281
It's amazing how 'moderate rebels' are so incompetent without help of Nusra and Ashrar al-Sham terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

bsruzm said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> “Turkey is ready with 15,000 troops and tanks," Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan replied to a question about Turkey's possible reaction against the Democratic Union Party (PYD) in the event of any untoward moves.''
> 
> I honestly can't wait for such untoward move.



1. Won't happen.
2. Lets say it would in a parallel universe, among many things a civil war would break out in Turkey.
3. The US is now directly training and arming the Kurds and their allies under the name Syrian Democratic Forces. In fact, just today they reported that US forces are constructing an airfield in Rojava US preparing airbase in northeast Syria: reports. The only proper damage I belive Erdogan could directly do is pushing KDP against PKK. About 1000 Turkish troops have arrived to Bashiqa, S.Kurdistan to train Sunni (more likely Turkmens) against IS, if that will lead to something I don't know. Anyway Erdogan fucked it up, he even gave Russia a good reason to establish the no-fly zone he so much wanted which they now have(S-400).


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Russia bombs Grain Silos claims its oil storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Idlib:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Tabka:
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



This tactic was been seen in to other war zones, so next time if terrorists again used Grain Silos for oil trafficking and weapons ,better to be underground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Rudaw says this Turkey vows to support Iraqi military, train police


----------



## bsruzm

Al-Kurdi said:


> Won't happen.


Let PYD have that untoward move first, as I said I can't wait for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Chechen commander sent to hell by SAA in Latakia.


Some teenager. Must be at least general, or may be even generalissimos. 



> Another failed attack in Deraa:


Actual number is 90000 rebels killed including 400000 5 star generals.



Tsilihin said:


> This tactic was been seen in to other war zones, so next time if terrorists again used Grain Silos for oil trafficking and weapons ,better to be underground


What u are babbling? It was just grain silo. U can see there is no any burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia trashed another ISIS oil convoy on the way to Turkey

















map of the Latakia theater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Some teenager. Must be at least general, or may be even generalissimos.
> 
> 
> Actual number is 90000 rebels killed including 400000 5 star generals.
> 
> 
> What u are babbling? It was just grain silo. U can see there is no any burning.



What do you think that terrorists do in that area ... prepare for agricultural activities
I wonder why russians not use Iskander missiles to measure impact on the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The time has changed....when friends turned enemies..Sad to say that Turkey acted the same in ancient times..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad artillery pounding bad guys in Ghab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673145493627789313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Chechen commander sent to hell by SAA in Latakia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another failed attack in Deraa:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672853534459617281
> It's amazing how 'moderate rebels' are so incompetent without help of Nusra and Ashrar al-Sham terrorists.


Offensive was stopped because MOC called it off. Rebels barely took any casualties or barely even advanced. Likely rebels never actually came in contact with Assadists at all (besides usual sporadic clashes.) MOC called it off almost immediately.

Map of rebel progress vs. ISIS in Northern Aleppo. More territory taken than the map shows, offensive is good when the maps are already outdated. (They took Duwaydan, which is marked as "دوديان" on the map. This isn't as large as Mare' but it is deep in Daesh territory.)





Edit: Here's a crappier map (image quality wise,) but shows all the territory taken as far as I know:




(Light green is recently taken.)

This is Duwaydan. First time in possession of rebels since August 2014.





This advance was done *while Russia was bombing rebel positions., giving direct support to ISIS.* Due to this, highly unlikely coalition helped much since they avoid Russian planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

500 said:


> . And after revolution Assad released them to radicalize the opposition.



Because the release was demanded by the "moderate" protestors. Assad tried to appease them by conceding some demands but that apparently didnt work.



500 said:


> Overall if foreigners disappear now rebels hardly notice any difference.



Will it also not make a difference if Saudi and Turkey turned off the supply taps ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

KS said:


> Because the release was demanded by the "moderate" protestors. Assad tried to appease them by conceding some demands but that apparently didnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it also not make a difference if Saudi and Turkey turned off the supply taps ?



You are right. It's such a silly way to excuse their crap. But then those extremists were "political prisoners" and "activists" and members of the Syrian Muslim Brotherhood. And now, to blame ISIS on Syria, the guys they demanded to be released is now blamed on Assad for releasing them?

Assad was an idiot. There is no appeasing the enemy when their objection is to destroy you. Release political prisoners when the situation is 100% under your control, not as a way to appease the opposition. He should have locked then all away and released them in 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured some places in Latakia province

Syrian Army Capture More Points on the Turkish Border: Turkey Unresponsive


Assad side captured a place in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

North Aleppo situation:









KS said:


> Will it also not make a difference if Saudi and Turkey turned off the supply taps ?


If both rebels and Assadists will be cut off foreign supplies, Assadists will be in MUCH worse situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a place in Aleppo province

Hezbollah and the Syrian Army Capture Baradah Village in Southern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## victor07

Russia is preparing to expand its military operations in Syria by opening a second and third airbases and sending more warplanes along with additional troops to support them.
Russia builds new base for more jets in Syria | The Times
РФ расширяет одну авиабазу и уже использует другую в сирийской провинции Хомс - Syrian Observatory| ГЛАВНЫЕ НОВОСТИ| Reuters
Tiyas Airbase (T4)
Shayrat - Military Airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patientlion212

victor07 said:


> Russia is preparing to expand its military operations in Syria by opening a second and third airbases and sending more warplanes along with additional troops to support them.



Do u think Putin is going in with troops on the ground anytime soon ?, he knows he can't destroy them without troopers and he can't just let the terrorists take airbases full of cutting edge military aircrafts as war prizes, what do you think ?


----------



## ultron

patientlion212 said:


> Do u think Putin is going in with troops on the ground anytime soon ?, he knows he can't destroy them without troopers and he can't just let the terrorists take airbases full of cutting edge military aircrafts as war prizes, what do you think ?




SAA has enough men. SAA has 250,000 soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> SAA has enough men. SAA has 250,000 soldiers.


They cant capture a shyt without foreign militias help.


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army Rolls Through Northeastern Latakia as the Islamists Retreat Towards Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> View attachment 277882


Ben Garrison is shameless thief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured two places in Aleppo province

Breaking: Syrian Army and Hezbollah Capture 2 Villages in Southern Aleppo Amid the Arrival of Reinforcements


Assad side captured Khalsa, Al-Qal'ajieh, al-Hamra, Zeitan in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrians destroy 1 bulldozer and 2 T-72 tanks with Iraqi/Iranian invaders:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

This moderate terrorist clown wants to exterminate all Alawite villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*France Takes Command of NAVCENT Task Force 50*
Story Number: NNS151207-18Release Date: 12/7/2015 12:38:00 PM







By Commander U.S. Naval Forces Central Command public affairs




RED SEA (NNS) -- A* French flag officer embarked in the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier FS Charles de Gaulle took command of U.S. Naval Forces Central Command's Task Force 50* Dec. 7, leading coalition naval strike operations for Operation Inherent Resolve -- the fight to degrade and ultimately destroy the ISIL terrorist organization. 

Commander, French Maritime Force, Rear Adm. Rene-Jean Crignola, embarked in Charles de Gaulle, took command of CTF 50, which plans and conducts strike operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations.

This integration of France's premier naval strike force into a critical leadership role in the NAVCENT command and control structure demonstrates its exceptional interoperability with U.S. and other coalition forces.

Charles de Gaulle's presence in the region signals the return of carrier-based naval aviation to the fight against ISIL. The carrier and embarked air wing, along with the other ships in her battle group, will support strike operations over Iraq and Syria. She will also provide a range of flexible and adaptable capabilities to perform theater security cooperation efforts and maritime security operations aimed at increasing the French navy's interoperability with allies in the region.

The battle group left its home port of Toulon, France, Nov. 18. 

Escorting Charles de Gaulle are the air defense destroyer (FN) Chevalier Paul; the anti-submarine frigate (FN) La Motte-Picquet; the anti-submarine frigate (BN) Leopold Ier, the anti-submarine frigate (GN) Augsburg; the command and supply ship (FN) Marne; and a (FN) nuclear attack submarine.

U.S. Naval Forces Central Command is responsible for approximately 2.5 million square miles of area including the Arabian Gulf, Gulf of Oman, North Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden and the Red Sea. NAVCENT's mission is to conduct maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts, and strengthen partner nation's maritime capabilities in order to promote security and stability in the U.S. 5th Fleet AOO. 

For more news from Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/5th Fleet, visit Command Home Page

***
*Solomon2 comment: CTF-50 consists of at least one U.S. aircraft carrier, frigate, destroyer, and cruiser, plus their supply ships. So at least two and maybe more aircraft carriers, in two different seas (the Mediterranean and the Arabian Gulf) are now essentially under French command. *


----------



## pak-marine

What a fck up Syria is today hope syrians (if they still exists) get peace soon


----------



## Tsilihin

All we love peace in region,but that mostly depends of Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

just saw the TOW missile attack on 8 or 9 SAA troops. f-ing brutal. I won't post it because you can see body parts flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> just saw the TOW missile attack on 8 or 9 SAA troops. f-ing brutal. I won't post it because you can see body parts flying




Isn't TOW HEAT which makes a little hole? TOW isn't good against infantry AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Isn't TOW HEAT which makes a little hole? TOW isn't good against infantry AFAIK.




it's still packed full of RDX m8.

about 2.3kg (5lb) of it. so I wouldn't want to be a few meters from that when it goes off.


this is why I wasn't a big fan of the Hellfire used against soft targets til the Romeo version

laser guided 70mm rocket would be more lethal and cost 1/3 that of a Hellfire

check this out






how they survived that Hellfire strike is beyond me. you would think the overpressure would be enough to kill or knock them out.


----------



## Ceylal

ultron said:


> Isn't TOW HEAT which makes a little hole? TOW isn't good against infantry AFAIK.


Molten metal , plus heat is lethal to human. I saw the video C130 is talking about, among the targeted only one seems to have survived. At the end of the conflict, it will be very hard to recover the large number of tows given by the sauds and the US. It will be the same case as the Stinger given the Afghan in the 80's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army Makes Massive Gains in Northeastern Latakia as the Islamists Lose Several Key Locations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> This moderate terrorist clown wants to exterminate all Alawite villages.


But Mufti Hassoun calling for flattening of Aleppo is totally moderate and secular though.

Here is the Levant Front's counter to ISIS ideology:





Watch it, it's good - has a message in Arabic that I would translate but I have exams tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Bodies at 1:42. Viewer discretion is advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> just saw the TOW missile attack on 8 or 9 SAA troops. f-ing brutal. I won't post it because you can see body parts flying


Syrians hit 10 Iraqi/Iranian invaders with TOW:










9 eliminated on spot 1 survived, but probably not for too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a part of Aleppo city

Islamist Rebels Officially Routed from Al-Khalidiyah in Aleppo City: Syrian Army in Full Control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Syrians hit 10 Iraqi/Iranian invaders with TOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 eliminated on spot 1 survived, but probably not for too long.


 ur pathetic that you appreciate something like this, who made you pdf think thank disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

DjSmg said:


> ur pathetic that you appreciate something like this, who made you *pdf think thank* disgusting


You mean empty tank..He replaced the Jordanian belly dancer "Blackeagle".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Syrians hit 10 Iraqi/Iranian invaders with TOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 eliminated on spot 1 survived, but probably not for too long.



They gathered in a crowd, out in the open and Darwinism took over. Dumbest thing I have ever seen. RIP.


----------



## Oksoko

libertad said:


> Dumbest thing I have ever seen. RIP.



Hope to have same emotions like the news below(watch the video in it) At least they are not innocent children and civilians...
Today>
Russian airstrikes on rebel-held areas of Syria kill children and babies | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Oksoko said:


> Hope to have same emotions like the news below(watch the video in it) At least they are not innocent children and civilians...
> Today>
> Russian airstrikes on rebel-held areas of Syria kill children and babies | Daily Mail Online



RIP to the innocents, but that doesn't happen in a vacuum. There is a war in Syria between the legitimate government and insurgents sponsored by foreign countries. In war, innocent people die. It doesn't change the fact that the Syrian government and its allies should not do everything in their power to suppress the insurgency. I'm sure you'd want the Turkish government to do the same under similar circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oksoko

libertad said:


> I'm sure you'd want the Turkish government to do the same under similar circumstances.



We have the terrorism supported by also known nations (included Syria Gov.), last 30 years. If we do the same thing like killers do in Syria, believe me there would be no population in the east and Syria too.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> But Mufti Hassoun calling for flattening of Aleppo is totally moderate and secular though.
> 
> Here is the Levant Front's counter to ISIS ideology:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, it's good - has a message in Arabic that I would translate but I have exams tomorrow.


F**k exams.


----------



## asad71

Flesh-eating skin disease grips ISIS-controlled areas in Syria (GRAPHIC) — RT News


----------



## Falcon29

Rumors that Hassan Nasrallah was killed with 4 body guards in Syria are not true. The original tweet was an update that 4 SAA officers were killed in an ISIS attack in 'nasrallah' part of Tel Anam town.


----------



## ultron

the Kilo class attack sub Rostov on Don of the Black Sea fleet used Kalibr cruise missiles to attack terrorism infrastructures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

and







and more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more




Shia are heroes. Ummayyads had no legitimacy. Shia were right to rebel and overthrow Ummayyads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Rumors that Hassan Nasrallah was killed with 4 body guards in Syria are not true. The original tweet was an update that 4 SAA officers were killed in an ISIS attack in 'nasrallah' part of Tel Anam town.


What could happen to Hassan if he does not go out of his hole since 2006?



ultron said:


> the Kilo class attack sub Rostov on Don of the Black Sea fleet used Kalibr cruise missiles to attack terrorism infrastructures


4 million rockets damaged some Bedouin donkey stall of 100 $.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmin

500 said:


> What could happen to Hassan if he does not go out of his hole since 2006?
> 
> 
> 4 million rockets damaged some Bedouin donkey stall of 100 $.


He doesn't give speeches in the public (because of possibility of terrorist attacks) but he doesn't live underground!

The last time that you dared to get in a clash with Hezbollah Hezbollah pierced your cities with thousands of missiles and you cowardly raised your hands over your heads. ' So they are brave '

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmin said:


> He doesn't give speeches in the public (because of possibility of terrorist attacks) but he doesn't live underground!
> 
> The last time that you dared to get in a clash with Hezbollah Hezbollah pierced your cities with thousands of missiles and you cowardly raised your hands over your heads. ' So they are brave '


Indeed, firing unguided rockets at civilian towns is very brave thing to do and Hezbollah achieed a great victory: they liberated Shabaa farms and even Jerusalem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Ahmed Jo said:


> View attachment 271809


I looooooove that cartoon. .... What does it say?


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Indeed, firing unguided rockets at civilian towns is very brave thing to do and Hezbollah achieed a great victory: they liberated Shabaa farms and even Jerusalem.



Hezbollah and Israel don't have much if any tension between each other. Nobody is buying that notion anymore. If so Assad would be toppled long ago and Hezbollah would have collapsed. Nobody is afraid of Iran, Iran has incompetent military , we saw it's performance in Iran-Iraq war. If the US and Israel genuinely share agenda against Iran we would see it's results. Instead we see Russian-Israeli-Iranian alliance in Syria. Israel strikes unadminstered weaponry once in awhile to make sure it doesn't reach rebel hands. But please enough with the talent show and acts. Hezbollah mentions Saudi Arabia in every press release now. It's clear what agenda Hezbollah has and it's clear West aides Iranian agenda in region as seen in Iraq. You armed Iran in the Iran-Iraq war. Israel only pretends to have gripe with Iran because it gives the Iranian axis credibility to continue to attack Sunni Muslims and destabalizing Arab nations. You will never ever get in a conflict with Iran. Actually if Assad falls in Syria it's very likely Israel will intervene against rebels with coalition support. Cut the show out you share the same interests in the region when it comes to Sunni Islamists and political map of the region. I don't care about the few retard west installed regimes like your buddies in Jordan or Egypt. They share same views on Syria btw.

You give Russia intelligence bank of targets on syrian rebels. Your PM disclosed this recently.


----------



## Barmin

500 said:


> Indeed, firing unguided rockets at civilian towns is very brave thing


Israel bombs Lebanon in 2006:
























> they liberated Shabaa farms and even Jerusalem.




They liberated half of Zionist occupied Lebanon in 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmin said:


> Israel bombs Lebanon in 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They liberated half of Zionist occupied Lebanon in 2000.


So you cry when Israel bombs Lebanon with white phosphorus but it's okay for Russia to do it because they're targeting wahhabeast salafi wahhabi jihadi sunni terrorists right?
Maybe if you Iranians didn't have selective justice people would take you more seriously.



Ahmed Jo said:


> F**k exams.


Calculus is fun if you understand it lol



The SiLent crY said:


>


Aww how cute. You have the ability to use MS Paint. Good job! 10/10 every Iranian scientist approves. If they don't they'll be hanged anyway.



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I looooooove that cartoon. .... What does it say?


"The soldier
Pinky
'What are you going to do today, Brain?'
The officer
Brain
'What we do every night, Pinky!! We're going to try to take over *Darayya*' "

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

I so love what's happening right now, moderate beheaders and their isis brothers are dying left and right in every single front in Syria  Good job Russia, Iran, Syria and Iraq; kill more of the bad guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

oproh said:


> I so love what's happening right now, moderate beheaders and their isis brothers are dying left and right in every single front in Syria  Good job Russia, Iran, Syria and Iraq; kill more of the bad guys


Yeah, all those dead children in Ariha, Aleppo, and Idlib! Brave secular SAA advancing, amirite?
You are -so- lucky graphic photos are not allowed on this forum. Or else I would have proof to disprove every bullshit lie you, and all the other Assadists on this forum, have posed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yeah, all those dead children in Ariha, Aleppo, and Idlib! Brave secular SAA advancing, amirite?
> You are -so- lucky graphic photos are not allowed on this forum. Or else I would have proof to disprove every bullshit lie you, and all the other Assadists on this forum, have posed.


These will still be enjoying it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmin said:


> Israel bombs Lebanon in 2006:


Your pics are from Dahya, a small closed Dahya Hezbollah suburb, where Hezbollah did not allow even the Lebanese security personal to enter. Its state within a state.

IAF destroyed specific targets there after prior warning with pinpoint strikes.











People in Beirut calmly watched the bombings in Dahya coz they knew that only very specific Hezbollah buildings are targeted:








> They liberated half of Zionist occupied Lebanon in 2000.


Israel offered a complete withdrawal from Lebanon already in 1983. But it was foiled by pro-Assad gangs like Hezbollah. As result Israel stayed in Lebanon for another 17 years.

Despite the complete withdrawal to UN designated lines in 2000, Hezbollah continued regular attacks claiming Shabaa farms, half of Ghajar village and eventually marching on Jerusalem.

2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After 2006 these attacks stopped, although Ghajar, Shabaa farms and Jerusalem are still in Israeli hands.

Now Hezbollah adopted a new strategy: the road to Jerusalem passes through Hasakeh, Aleppo, Damascus etc  I.e. Nasrallah tells his baboon followers that he harms Israel by murdering Syrian Muslims


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


>



Okay? Of course there are children and families that left too. But there are rebels as well. This was bound to happen, ISIS to the east was their only hope to break the siege on them. Since they don't recognize ISIS it wouldn't have worked out. So now no rebels exist in Homs. Or whichever part of Homs. I thought it was Homs now it says Hama.


----------



## T-55

Syria: Militants evacuated from Homs under UN supervision




Syria conflict: Rebels leave Homs under truce - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


>



Your propaganda is hitting a new level. From the same account:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674615901094731776
From the very first day and under the deal terms all the terrorists should be out of Waer *with their families*, also 2000 have agreed to give up any form of arms and stay in Homs.

So your picture here literally means nothing, just a failed trolling attempt.

-----------------------------------------

Turkish terrorist member of Nusra front launched an unsuccessful suicide attack with a BMP near Al-Eis, South Aleppo, failing to even reach the town and his objective, he must be totally mad at hell right now, lol.






---------------------------------------

Hezbollah obliterated a local Nusra commander along with 8 of his troops in a successful attack near Syria-Lebanon border.

9 Nusra militants killed in Lebanon-Syria border clash with Hezbollah | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> ur pathetic that you appreciate something like this, who made you pdf think thank disgusting


Not a single civilian was hurt in this attack. Fully legitimate. I did not show anything graphic. Why u are crying?

- Dropping barrel bombs on populated areas is disgusting.
- Supporting those who drop barrel bombs on populated areas is disgusting.
- Starving civilians is disgusting.
- Supporting those who starve civilians is disgusting.
- Gassing civilians is disgusting.
- Supporting those who gas civilians is disgusting.
- Inviting foreign militias to kill own citizens is disgusting.
- Supporting those who invite foreign militias to kill own citizens is disgusting.
- Inviting foreign air force to bomb own citizens is disgusting.
- Supporting those who invite foreign air force to bomb own citizens is disgusting.

And here also what is disgusting:






Assad's TV at its best. Making reports near bodies of own citizens. They make it all the time, especially this fake blond chick loves filing among the bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*23 mm machine gun, destroyed, Aleppo:*






*23 mm machine gun, destroyed, Latika:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> View attachment 273543
> 
> 
> But that's not neutral. You are making yourselves heard because they see x, y and z. Whether you are pro or anti Assad is irrelevant. The fact remains that it's not neutral. AIPAC lobbied for airstrikes while Netanyahu and the government is saying you are neutral, and that's even if we ignore the 3 or 4 airstrikes you've carried out against the Syrian Army. Seriously dude who the **** are you kidding?


LOL what can I say. In for years of non stop murder torture and ethnic cleansins by Assad AIPAC only once voiced when he gassed 1400 civilians (and that did not affect anything). And u whine like a girl that its terrible involvement. What can I say.

As for strikes, they were carried against *illegal* shipments of arms for Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> As for strikes, they were carried against *illegal* shipments of arms for Hezbollah.




And who are *illegally* occupying the land of Palestinians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Your pics are from Dahya, a small closed Dahya Hezbollah suburb, where Hezbollah did not allow even the Lebanese security personal to enter. Its state within a state.
> 
> IAF destroyed specific targets there after prior warning with pinpoint strikes.
> 
> View attachment 278250
> 
> View attachment 278251
> 
> 
> 
> People in Beirut calmly watched the bombings in Dahya coz they knew that only very specific Hezbollah buildings are targeted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel offered a complete withdrawal from Lebanon already in 1983. But it was foiled by pro-Assad gangs like Hezbollah. As result Israel stayed in Lebanon for another 17 years.
> 
> Despite the complete withdrawal to UN designated lines in 2000, Hezbollah continued regular attacks claiming Shabaa farms, half of Ghajar village and eventually marching on Jerusalem.
> 
> 2000–06 Shebaa Farms conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> After 2006 these attacks stopped, although Ghajar, Shabaa farms and Jerusalem are still in Israeli hands.
> 
> Now Hezbollah adopted a new strategy: the road to Jerusalem passes through Hasakeh, Aleppo, Damascus etc  I.e. Nasrallah tells his baboon followers that he harms Israel by murdering Syrian Muslims



I guess Qana was one of those places .

Or Shujaeiya district in Gaza last summer .

These retarded claims can be useful to fool bunch of Polish and Russian immigrants in occupied Palestine but not people who have initial information about Zions and their typical strategies .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> And who are *illegally* occupying the land of Palestinians?


No everything within Oslo agreements.



The SiLent crY said:


> I guess Qana was one of those places .
> 
> Or Shujaeiya district in Gaza last summer .
> 
> These retarded claims can be useful to fool bunch of Polish and Russian immigrants in occupied Palestine but not people who have initial information about Zions and their typical strategies .


During 2006 wart in Qana 4 IAF hit 4 Hezies and but there was shelter where civilians hided, although Israel told them to leave 28 were killed as well. It was main news for a week, Israel halted its bombing for 2 days. Meanwhile Assadists deliberately bomb civilians on daily basis for 4 years we have every day Qana and much more than Qana. You guys made a biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in entire history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> You guys made a biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in entire history.




Taking down the bad guys  Qatar wants a pipeline to Europe. No chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah and Israel don't have much if any tension between each other. Nobody is buying that notion anymore. If so Assad would be toppled long ago and Hezbollah would have collapsed. Nobody is afraid of Iran, Iran has incompetent military , we saw it's performance in Iran-Iraq war. If the US and Israel genuinely share agenda against Iran we would see it's results. Instead we see Russian-Israeli-Iranian alliance in Syria. Israel strikes unadminstered weaponry once in awhile to make sure it doesn't reach rebel hands. But please enough with the talent show and acts. Hezbollah mentions Saudi Arabia in every press release now. It's clear what agenda Hezbollah has and it's clear West aides Iranian agenda in region as seen in Iraq. You armed Iran in the Iran-Iraq war. Israel only pretends to have gripe with Iran because it gives the Iranian axis credibility to continue to attack Sunni Muslims and destabalizing Arab nations. You will never ever get in a conflict with Iran. Actually if Assad falls in Syria it's very likely Israel will intervene against rebels with coalition support. Cut the show out you share the same interests in the region when it comes to Sunni Islamists and political map of the region. I don't care about the few retard west installed regimes like your buddies in Jordan or Egypt. They share same views on Syria btw.
> 
> You give Russia intelligence bank of targets on syrian rebels. Your PM disclosed this recently.



Why is everyone actually best friends with Israel but pretending they are not? Is it so they won't lose the booming economical trade with Palestine?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Madali said:


> Why is everyone actually best friends with Israel but pretending they are not? Is it so they won't lose the booming economical trade with Palestine?


You (shities) are a very little group of people in Islamic world, and in region. Iran can't survive in region that it needs fitnah, same as what that tiny Israel needs. I wonder how do you sleep in comfort, thinking all these Sunni's on earth and their vengeful prayers to Allah? Allah has no stick

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah and Israel don't have much if any tension between each other. Nobody is buying that notion anymore. If so Assad would be toppled long ago and Hezbollah would have collapsed. Nobody is afraid of Iran, Iran has incompetent military , we saw it's performance in Iran-Iraq war. If the US and Israel genuinely share agenda against Iran we would see it's results. Instead we see Russian-Israeli-Iranian alliance in Syria. Israel strikes unadminstered weaponry once in awhile to make sure it doesn't reach rebel hands. But please enough with the talent show and acts. Hezbollah mentions Saudi Arabia in every press release now. It's clear what agenda Hezbollah has and it's clear West aides Iranian agenda in region as seen in Iraq. You armed Iran in the Iran-Iraq war. Israel only pretends to have gripe with Iran because it gives the Iranian axis credibility to continue to attack Sunni Muslims and destabalizing Arab nations. You will never ever get in a conflict with Iran. Actually if Assad falls in Syria it's very likely Israel will intervene against rebels with coalition support. Cut the show out you share the same interests in the region when it comes to Sunni Islamists and political map of the region. I don't care about the few retard west installed regimes like your buddies in Jordan or Egypt. They share same views on Syria btw.
> 
> You give Russia intelligence bank of targets on syrian rebels. Your PM disclosed this recently.



*Haniyeh to Iran: Intifada will go on*
Deputy Chairman of Hamas' political bureau, Ismail Haniyeh, has called on the Iranian government and people to continue with their support for the Intifada.In a recorded message, Haniyeh said that we know about the status of holy Quds and Palestine in the hearts of the Iranian government and nation and ask them to establish a strategic support base for the continuation of the Intifada and materialization of the Palestinian cause.“We can understand that how valuable Palestine and the holy Quds are to the Iranian leader, president, government, parliament and nation. That’s why the Intifada will go on,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

bsruzm said:


> You (shities) are a very little group of people in Islamic world, and in region. Iran can't survive in region that it needs fitnah, same as that tiny Israel. I wonder how do you sleep in comfort, thinking all these Sunni's on earth and their vengeful prayers to Allah? Allah has no stick



I'm not Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

bsruzm said:


> You (shities) are a very little group of people in Islamic world, and in region. Iran can't survive in region that it needs fitnah, same as that tiny Israel. I wonder how do you sleep in comfort, thinking all these Sunni's on earth and their vengeful prayers to Allah? Allah has no stick



You talk as if Sunni and Shia are sworn foes .... while it's vise versa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> Why is everyone actually best friends with Israel but pretending they are not? Is it so they won't lose the booming economical trade with Palestine?



Whoever is friend or isn't it's up to you guys to debate. But the bottomline nobody has serious enmity with Israel besides the victims of them(Palestinians).


----------



## bsruzm

raptor22 said:


> You talk as if Sunni and Shia are sworn foes


You are taking it too far in mostly Sunni populated region, and things are going that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

bsruzm said:


> You (shities) are a very little group of people in Islamic world, and in region. Iran can't survive in region that it needs fitnah, same as what that tiny Israel needs. I wonder how do you sleep in comfort, thinking all these Sunni's on earth and their vengeful prayers to Allah? Allah has no stick




Abu Bakr is not legitimate to be the first caliph. Shia are right. Who does Abu Bakr think he is? He's not even from Muhammad's clan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ultron said:


> Abo Bakr...


Bro, that's how I honestly picture you in my head:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ISIS took Mahin and Huwarrin back again. Those two villages don't look important at all though.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> ISIS took Mahin and Huwarrin back again. Those two villages don't look important at all though.




They are far from Homs city and basically they are hamlets in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Opp sources: 50 members of Ahrar al-Sham group killed in an ambush yesterday by IRGC in Southern Aleppo (near Al-Zurbah). The pics of corpses are already out, can't post the pics obviously.






-------------------------------

Another 20 fighters were killed in Tal Dadin in southern Aleppo yesterday, making their total casualties about 70 in one day.

3 Jaish al-Fateh members captured alive near Al-Zurbah. Plus 4 others that were captured days ago, they probably will be used for prisoner exchange.






------------------------------

ISIS suicide truck destroyed with tank in Reef Homs.






----------------------------

Moderate opposition these days (from L to R: FSA, Nusra, ISIS, Moderate opposition)






---------------------------

Iranian made HM-20 Hadid MLRS in Southern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

bsruzm said:


> You (shities) are a very little group of people in Islamic world, and in region. Iran can't survive in region that it needs fitnah, same as what that tiny Israel needs. I wonder how do you sleep in comfort, thinking all these Sunni's on earth and their vengeful prayers to Allah? Allah has no stick


We are small but determined ,if thats any consolation for you. And we sleep well because we bekieve that God is not sectarian and when it comes to judgement he will be fair and we believe God is not partial to any group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronEagle

JEskandari said:


> We are small but determined ,if thats any consolation for you. And we sleep well because we bekieve that God is not sectarian and when it comes to judgement he will be fair and we believe God is not partial to any group.



You are not determined you are using tricks and lies because you are weak there is nothing special about you you're just organized while Sunnis are not

trust me things are going to change for you soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Your propaganda is hitting a new level. From the same account:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674615901094731776


Hope u realize that's called ethnic cleansing.



Serpentine said:


> The pics of corpses are already out, can't post the pics obviously.


Usual Assad TV necrophilia. Nothing remotely close to 50 or 70.


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Iranian terrorist eliminated in Syria.

''A senior Iranian commander leading Afghan soldiers in Syria killed in clashes in Aleppo province, an Iranian news agency said on Friday. Hussein Ferdai, a senior commander of the Fatimiyyun brigades, a military force sent to Syria by Iran to support the Assad regime and Hezbollah, has been killed during clashes on Friday afternoon, Tasnim news agency reported. He was one of the founding members of the Fatimiyyun brigades which has nearly 4,500 soldiers fighting in Syria for the Assad regime.''

Senior Iranian commander killed in Syrias Aleppo - Daily Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

*Western Officials: Iran Retreating From Syria Fight - Bloomberg View*

Abo Majd Homsi VS Solamani Tea Bag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

United said:


> *Western Officials: Iran Retreating From Syria Fight - Bloomberg View*
> 
> Abo Majd Homsi VS Solamani Tea Bag?


Fake news. Without Iran Assad will collapse in half year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> *Hope u realize that's called ethnic cleansing.*
> 
> 
> Usual Assad TV necrophilia. Nothing remotely close to 50 or 70.




You don't even know the definition of ethic cleansing, you were the one that claimed refugees fleeing a war zone was "ethnic cleansing". For you taking a shower might also constitute ethnic cleansing 

Now you are claiming terrorists agreeing to lay down their arms and flee with family is also "ethnic cleansing". Look up the definition of ethnic cleansing, then take your daily meds or perhaps lay off the meds.



500 said:


> And here also what is disgusting:
> 
> View attachment 278354
> 
> 
> Assad's TV at its best. Making reports near bodies of own citizens. They make it all the time, especially this fake blond chick loves filing among the bodies.




How the hell do you know the nationality of those corpses? Did you personal check each body for their ID's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You don't even know the definition of ethic cleansing, you were the one that claimed refugees fleeing a war zone was "ethnic cleansing". For you taking a shower might also constitute ethnic cleansing


Displacing civilian population by means of terror (barrel bombs, starving etc ) is ethnic cleansing.



> How the hell do you know the nationality of those corpses? Did you personal check each body for their ID's?


The *overwhelming* majority of rebels are Syrians. Only relatively small Nusra has some 30% foreigners, but these are not Nusra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Displacing civilian population by means of terror (barrel bombs, starving etc ) is ethnic cleansing.







I am truly dumbfounded by your ignorance and lack of anything that is even considered a coherent and logical argument . Lets look at the actual definition of ethnic cleansing:




Ethnic Cleansing | Definition of ethnic cleansing by Merriam-Webster


*the expulsion, imprisonment, or killing of an ethnic minority by a dominant majority in order to achieve ethnic homogeneity*




In all war zones people flee, by your ignorant and twisted interpretation of the term 'ethnic cleansing' every war involved ethnic cleansing. Terrorists surrendering and fleeing is not ethnic cleansing (by no definition), nor is the decision of the terrorist's family's to also flee considered ethnic cleansing.

Most people fleeing the fighting are heading to government controlled areas not the terrorists shit holes. Lets closely look at what the definition of the term ethnic cleansing includes: "killing of an ethnic minority by a dominant majority" the majority of Syria is Sunni, the majority of the military is Sunni amazing. As for the other two examples of "expulsion, imprisonment". No one is expelling civilians, most are merely fleeing the violence; furthermore, no one is being imprisoned unless you are a terrorist or aiding terrorists.









500 said:


> The *overwhelming* majority of rebels are Syrians. Only relatively small Nusra has some 30% foreigners, but these are not Nusra.






I asked a very specific question and you deviated. Again how do you know those dead bodies that were pixelated were even Syrian? Unless you personally checked their ID's you are again making things up that you can not prove.

As for your statement of "*overwhelming* majority of rebels are Syrians". There is nothing concrete to back that claim. The last estimate is that there are *at least 30000 foreigners* fighting in Syria, enough to form an army corps. This is just estimates that are likely based off of tracing people's passports, online activities, ect. There are likely thousands more from bordering countries such as Iraq, Jordan, Israel, and Lebanon that quietly crossed into Syria without having to travel, thus with no passports or very little trace evidence there is no real solid numbers. As for numbers of "rebel" or terrorists fighters, that too varies wildly, ISIS numbers are anywhere from 20,000 to all the way up to 200,000 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United




----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I am truly dumbfounded by your ignorance and lack of anything that is even considered a coherent and logical argument . Lets look at the actual definition of ethnic cleansing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic Cleansing | Definition of ethnic cleansing by Merriam-Webster
> 
> 
> *the expulsion, imprisonment, or killing of an ethnic minority by a dominant majority in order to achieve ethnic homogeneity*




I already brought here an ethnic cleansing definition by UN:

*"a purposeful policy designed by one ethnic or religious group to remove by violent and terror-inspiring means the civilian population of another ethnic or religious group from certain geographic areas."*

Barrel bombs are clear terror policy, which forces religious group (Sunnis) to flee from certain areas. Already 10 million fled.

As for calling rebels "terrorists" , spare me of that crap too. Indiscriminate bombs are clear act of terror and Assad and his allies are doing it every day. So he is a biggest terrorist in Syria by a large margin. Even ISIS does not come close to Assad in terms of terror.



> I asked a very specific question and you deviated. Again how do you know those dead bodies that were pixelated were even Syrian? Unless you personally checked their ID's you are again making things up that you can not prove.


First of all these fake blond Assad TV anchor is making videos with bodies on daily basis. I doubt even Nazis (Assad's teachers) made such things.



> As for your statement of "*overwhelming* majority of rebels are Syrians". There is nothing concrete to back that claim. The last estimate is that there are *at least 30000 foreigners* fighting in Syria, enough to form an army corps.


Thats another crap. Some 20 K is total number for both Syria and Iraq which ever reached it in 4 years. Half return, half die, half in Iraq so total number fighting in given time in Syria is no more than few thousands.

Iraq and Syria: How many foreign fighters are fighting for Isil? - Telegraph

Out of 100+ K rebel force only 10 K Nusra has relatively large percent of foreigners (up to 30%).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

the leader of Nusra said that terrorists combined have now more man power and more fire power than the regime, that means plus than 150000 man , if Daesh has 200000 alone, then that means Assad is outnumbered by terrorists


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a place in Aleppo province

Breaking: Syrian Army and Hezbollah Capture Banes in Southern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


>


Assadists: Supporting Al Qaeda when it suits them. Prostitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juicer

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assadists: Supporting Al Qaeda when it suits them. Prostitution.



Al Golani simply said a truth ... 

no matter how many times you and your westerns bosses say " There is FSA and we help moderate rebel " in fact there is no FSA and there is no moderate rebels except AlNusrah / Ahrar Al Sham / ISIS .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Juicer said:


> Al Golani simply said a truth ...
> 
> no matter how many times you and your westerns bosses say " There is FSA and we help moderate rebel " in fact there is no FSA and there is no moderate rebels except AlNusrah / Ahrar Al Sham / ISIS .....


----------



## ultron

Assad side in southern Aleppo province. Warning. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assadists: Supporting Al Qaeda when it suits them. Prostitution.



Who said anything about support?

What he just said is a terrorist saying some other terrorists don't exist.  It basically means, FSA is as real as unicorns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad artillery pummeling bad guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ultron said:


> Assad artillery pummeling bad guys



Damn we need that in Palestine, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Who said anything about support?
> 
> What he just said is a terrorist saying some other terrorists don't exist.  It basically means, FSA is as real as unicorns.


U have a nerve to talk about "terrorists" when u just made another slaughter in Douma?








ultron said:


> Assad artillery pummeling bad guys


Russian Ruble falls below 70. All money wasted on Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> U have a nerve to talk about "terrorists" when u just made another slaughter in Douma?



We do not care about collateral damage. If they dont want to get bombed, they can move. Not our fault they chose to stay close to rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

SiCiSi said:


> We do not care about collateral damage. If they dont want to get bombed, they can move. Not our fault they chose to stay close to rebels.


typical answer, "collateral damage" AKA INNOCENT BLOOD . you guys don't know what you're doing, either back off and let Assadists die or get on the ground and finish the terrorists if you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> We do not care about collateral damage. If they dont want to get bombed, they can move. Not our fault they chose to stay close to rebels.


Its not collateral. Its very deliberate targeting of civilians and ethnic cleansing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SiCiSi

patientlion212 said:


> typical answer, "collateral damage" AKA INNOCENT BLOOD . you guys don't know what you're doing, either back off and let Assadists die or get on the ground and finish the terrorists if you can


Again, we do not care about civilian deaths and suffering. If they do not wish to die, they should move far away from the rebels. It is not our fault if they want to live near our targets. 

We will continue bombing enemies of the UN recognized government of Syria, if civilians come in our way, too bad.



500 said:


> Its not collateral. Its very deliberate targeting of civilians and ethnic cleansing.



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

SiCiSi said:


> We do not care about collateral damage. If they dont want to get bombed, they can move. Not our fault they chose to stay close to rebels.



collateral damage??..you have passed Putin in act of fooling the world when he stated that we going to Syria only for fighting ISIS....Bombing civillians an strategic plan of ethnic cleansing of Russia and his allies...Even those poor civilians escape to top of mountains Russia will bomb them like they bombing bakeries, humanitarian aid convoys, hospitals and substrucrures.....
it is very bitter but No much suprsing for me...because iRussians well known by not distinguishing between civilians and military targets during the wars in history...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Regardless of what differing opinions we share about the Nusra Front, this man is a good representative for Sunni Islamists. He refuses to follow dictations of any nations including the recent attempt to determine Syria's future in Saudi Arabia. Obviously the Syrian people respect his party and won't fight it since they appreciate their sacrifices. But, nevertheless he had interview recently which I will go over main points for. Me and him think in a similar manner when it comes to politics. As for as society/religion I don't get involved in that stuff. I'm gonna summarize what he says.





.......

*1st Question:
*
What is your movements position on the Riyadh talks?

This is an initial attempt to implement what was agreed upon in Vienna and the there is deep , proven connection between the two political agendas displayed in Riyadh and Vienna. The conclusions that arose out of the Vienna talks aren't in the interests of the people of Sham. For several reasons, it seeks to preserve the Assad regime, then also make rebel factions and Assad regime as one society, and also seeks to target the Nusra Front, ISIS and other factions which don't accept the framework that was formed in Vienna. There is an 'Itilaaf'(not sure what he means but Syrian secular representives outside country) who rest at hotels and are weak parties which didn't bring any results to the Syrian people that work to force the rebel factions into submissiveness to their agenda. We believe the future should be decided by the people who made sacrifices and won't allow their sacrifices going to waste. Such factions that agree to surivival of Assad regime and render revolution efforts a waste have committed treason and are betrayers of the Syrian people. 


Aren't you making dangerous accusations against parties which put forth much efforts in this revolution?

No, this is a conspiracy that is great in its depths that seeks to prevent creation of Islamic State. (other things said but I summarisize important things)

*2nd question:*

Abu Mohammed, have you made any pleas to the Riyadh conference? And have any third parties contacted to your movement to try persuading you to join the conference?

No we haven't and wouldn't accept it. Nobody has approached us and the people are well aware of our position towards such political conferences. 

*3rd Question:*

Abu Mohammed,considering your party's relations with other Islamist factions, if a ceasefire was announced and the agreement was enforced on the ground, will your party go to war with these factions?

We don't seek to predict the future, but of our opinion the Islamist parties which attended this conference don't have a familiarity or control over their fighters on the ground since the people do not agree with conditions of what was proposed at the conference. 

Okay, if you reject political conferences and dialogue with the international community, what are your options(cards to play), do you have a strong military capaibility and will intensify the war with the regime, Russia and Iranian forces?

We are aware of gains by rebels, etc....there is no military existing for Assad anymore. There are camps within the regime and foreign camps. One camp led by so and so who has 800 men. Then we have Shiite militias supported and sponsored by Iran. So Russia came to bring the regime back to life, and so did the Vienna agreement arise for the same reason. Talks about reasons why regime is not able to function of a government anymore, etc...

.............

*4th question:*

Back to the topic of the Riyadh conference, do you see any benefit in it on the ground? And if it is implemented on the ground how will you react?

We aren't part of it and don't adhere to the agreements made there. I also don't believe parties in Riyadh are capable of implementing anything on the ground. 

But this isn't to preserve Assad but to make united political front for the Syrian opposition...

We believe this is extension of the scheme at Vienna as we spoke of and we ask God to foil the plan. 

*5th question:*

There is fear that Jaysh Fath alliance is going to face a military defeat with the Russian intervention, what do you suggest?

He talks about various fronts which you guys should know about I won't get into them. But says Russia intervention didn't allow pro-regime forces to gain much ground in areas controlled by army of conquest alliance. Says some militias of the regime entered agricultural areas and they focus most of their efforts there and we have prisoners of all these militias. Says the pro-regime forces were making gains there(aleppo) until army of conquest put gains to a stop and retrieved some land. Talks about Russian agenda in Syria:

Russia seeks to have military presence in region and has political interests but doesn't have interests directed at the local population. However, Iran's aim is to spread Shia ideology unto the people of Syria. 


*6th Question:*

There was recent talk about a Saudi-Turkey intervention, possible aided by Pakistan and Qatar as well to form a buffer zone inside Syria. What is your position on this discussed move?

Firstly, this talk is exaggerated. Turkey won't move without US permission. Turkey doesn't seek Kurdish stronghold on its border. Yet US aides the Kurds, so how can such a situation come to reality? The Kurds are aided to fight ISIS ... but also the Nusra Front in the future. 

The losers in such a situation(buffer zone) aren't just Kurds but also Daesh. 

I don't agree, Turkey's problem is mainly with ISIS? No I don't believe so. Turkey's has more enemity with the Kurds, because Kurds have large population in Turkey and grassrooots in Turkey. Daesh doesn't. This ethnicity spread in the past 20 years into areas of Turkey and Iran. Now keep in mind we consider Kurds as Muslims and a part of us. I am referring to the militias which are pro-regime and secular. So Turkey sees a Kurdish insurgency as only a matter of time if it allows them to gain strong holds on border with Turkey. 

*7th Question:*

Talks about Nusra Front withdrawal from areas of supposed future buffer zone. Ask why they withdrew. I won't get into it not important just summarisizing. But he does say that factions aligned them selves with coalition/Kurdish militias so he pulled out. So he makes case why his party doesn't support such buffer zone as it serves primarily Turkish national itnerests and that isn't his agenda(nationalistic interests). 

*8th question:*

Regarding prisoner swaps, there has been suspicion that Nusra has live line of communication with Turkey and Qatar, do you have any relations with either?

No, we have no affilations with either country. For example with the Fijiaan UN prisoners we were dealt with by the government. The Fijiaan incident was a mistake that wasn't ordered by our party but rather one member of Nusra Front took them prisoner. As for Turkey, KSA, Qatar, they support other groups on the ground which we in cases coordinate with. So if we are approached, we are approached by third parties who relay any messages. 

*9th question:*

Can you speak to us about the detainment of FSA fighters by your party just due to accusations they they are in service of so and so..etc...?

Well first of all we now the reality on the ground, there is no such thing as an FSA. It is just a slogan, there is no actual military movement or poliical movement. It was an slogan in beginning of revolution which is gone now. Talks about technical details of FSA prisoner cases and what his fighters are permitted to do and what their guidelines are. 

*10th question:*

Let's talk about the topic of Nusra Fron't affilation with AQ and the demand on the popular street for Nusra Front to breakaway from AQ. Any new developments on this?

Well we've talked about this before...our affiliation with AQ isn't the reason Assad is still in power. If tomorrow we did breakaway, will the regime fall? No it won't. Ignore the AQ affilation aspect, the West isn't concerned about that affiliation. It is concerned with the rebel factions because we won't cooperate with the West and seek introducing Islamic Law/state in our society and won't agree to end the struggle against an enemy committing aggression against us. 

As you see with the Russian intervention, it(Russia) targets all rebel factions that oppose Assad and not just AQ affilate Nusra Front. America is also the same in this regard, and makes similiar insinuations regarding the opposition. And we believe it's about political interests and nothing to do with AQ. 

*11 Question:*

There are questions by the public that want to know in a scenario that all rebel factions formed into one alliance on the ground in Syria, how will you approach your interests and will this mean you will breakaway from AQ?

As Shiekh Zawahari said, in the scenario that Shaam was liberated and Muslims agreed on an Islamic 'Rashidah' government, then we will be one of the first soldiers at its behest and serve it. 

Well you bash other rebel factions for having foreign affilations yet your AQ affilation is also an foreign affilation, so what sense can we make out of this?

Well we don't have affilate with the West or local nations that are pawns of the US. We have affilation with Muslims. AQ is a group that defends Muslims, fought for their sake in Afghanistan, gives a political alternative for Muslims in the region. 

*Final Question:*

Is there a presumability that in the future your political agenda will be open to reform or are is your agenda as you speak it today permanent and not open to change?

We have positions sourced from the Islamic Shariah. The Sharia political positions don't change. Just as the Islamic proclamation of faith doesn't change. So we don't see change in our this matter. We call on struggling until God's law is implemented. However, there are tactical decisions that are related to military matters or other matters that require various positions or moves that the situation may require. But as for the prinicpal elements of our movement, we follow the principles of Shariah and that won't change. 


.........
*That's it for now, I'll now edit the post for the rest of the important questions. This guy is well informed. He entrenched his party all over Syria and made them inseperable part of military structure and society. So if some factions decide to turn them into an enemy they are risking a lot. I'm sure he learned from Gaza 2007. Once Hamas was elected the world told Hamas accept qaurtet or face war/seige. And the whole world declared war on Hamas ever since then. Jolani knows Hamas 2007 was the plan for the Syrian rebels once this 'Riyadh' conference stuff commences. *


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Who said anything about support?
> 
> What he just said is a terrorist saying some other terrorists don't exist.  It basically means, FSA is as real as unicorns.


You literally just supported his obviously false statement.





Meanwhile, your favorite terrorist groups calls for death of Sunnis:
MEMRI: Hizbullah Iraq Forces Fighting in Syria: Death to Sunnis, Mercenaries of the Jews and Americans
Notice how no civilians are attending the Al Eis Mosque, all of the attendees are Shia terrorists.

Back to Jolani's statement, with further inspection: He didn't actually say there was no FSA, but no unity among FSA groups.

Rebels have gained ground in Northern Hama:





Meanwhile, either Russian or regime airstrikes kill 70 in Eastern Ghouta - not collateral damage. It deliberately targeted civilian areas, as there were -no- rebels present in the area bombed (as in, ammunition storage, mass gatherings, etc.)


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Its not collateral. Its very deliberate targeting of civilians and ethnic cleansing.




Ye and what chu gonna do about it? Huh? Huh? Thought so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oproh

Lmao for terrorist fanboys crying about dead terrorists calling them innocent  accept it, more and more terrorists will die in the coming days  Btw, Russia needs to use more powerful bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> Regardless of what differing opinions we share about the Nusra Front, this man is a good representative for Sunni Islamists. He refuses to follow dictations of any nations including the recent attempt to determine Syria's future in Saudi Arabia. Obviously the Syrian people respect his party and won't fight it since they appreciate their sacrifices. But, nevertheless he had interview recently which I will go over main points for. Me and him think in a similar manner when it comes to politics. As for as society/religion I don't get involved in that stuff. I'm gonna summarize what he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> *1st Question:
> *
> What is your movements position on the Riyadh talks?
> 
> This is an initial attempt to implement what was agreed upon in Vienna and the there is deep , proven connection between the two political agendas displayed in Riyadh and Vienna. The conclusions that arose out of the Vienna talks aren't in the interests of the people of Sham. For several reasons, it seeks to preserve the Assad regime, then also make rebel factions and Assad regime as one society, and also seeks to target the Nusra Front, ISIS and other factions which don't accept the framework that was formed in Vienna. There is an 'Itilaaf'(not sure what he means but Syrian secular representives outside country) who rest at hotels and are weak parties which didn't bring any results to the Syrian people that work to force the rebel factions into submissiveness to their agenda. We believe the future should be decided by the people who made sacrifices and won't allow their sacrifices going to waste. Such factions that agree to surivival of Assad regime and render revolution efforts a waste have committed treason and are betrayers of the Syrian people.
> 
> 
> Aren't you making dangerous accusations against parties which put forth much efforts in this revolution?
> 
> No, this is a conspiracy that is great in its depths that seeks to prevent creation of Islamic State. (other things said but I summarisize important things)
> 
> *2nd question:*
> 
> Abu Mohammed, have you made any pleas to the Riyadh conference? And have any third parties contacted to your movement to try persuading you to join the conference?
> 
> No we haven't and wouldn't accept it. Nobody has approached us and the people are well aware of our position towards such political conferences.
> 
> *3rd Question:*
> 
> Abu Mohammed,considering your party's relations with other Islamist factions, if a ceasefire was announced and the agreement was enforced on the ground, will your party go to war with these factions?
> 
> We don't seek to predict the future, but of our opinion the Islamist parties which attended this conference don't have a familiarity or control over their fighters on the ground since the people do not agree with conditions of what was proposed at the conference.
> 
> Okay, if you reject political conferences and dialogue with the international community, what are your options(cards to play), do you have a strong military capaibility and will intensify the war with the regime, Russia and Iranian forces?
> 
> We are aware of gains by rebels, etc....there is no military existing for Assad anymore. There are camps within the regime and foreign camps. One camp led by so and so who has 800 men. Then we have Shiite militias supported and sponsored by Iran. So Russia came to bring the regime back to life, and so did the Vienna agreement arise for the same reason. Talks about reasons why regime is not able to function of a government anymore, etc...
> 
> .............
> 
> *4th question:*
> 
> Back to the topic of the Riyadh conference, do you see any benefit in it on the ground? And if it is implemented on the ground how will you react?
> 
> We aren't part of it and don't adhere to the agreements made there. I also don't believe parties in Riyadh are capable of implementing anything on the ground.
> 
> But this isn't to preserve Assad but to make united political front for the Syrian opposition...
> 
> We believe this is extension of the scheme at Vienna as we spoke of and we ask God to foil the plan.
> 
> *5th question:*
> 
> There is fear that Jaysh Fath alliance is going to face a military defeat with the Russian intervention, what do you suggest?
> 
> He talks about various fronts which you guys should know about I won't get into them. But says Russia intervention didn't allow pro-regime forces to gain much ground in areas controlled by army of conquest alliance. Says some militias of the regime entered agricultural areas and they focus most of their efforts there and we have prisoners of all these militias. Says the pro-regime forces were making gains there(aleppo) until army of conquest put gains to a stop and retrieved some land. Talks about Russian agenda in Syria:
> 
> Russia seeks to have military presence in region and has political interests but doesn't have interests directed at the local population. However, Iran's aim is to spread Shia ideology unto the people of Syria.
> 
> 
> *6th Question:*
> 
> There was recent talk about a Saudi-Turkey intervention, possible aided by Pakistan and Qatar as well to form a buffer zone inside Syria. What is your position on this discussed move?
> 
> Firstly, this talk is exaggerated. Turkey won't move without US permission. Turkey doesn't seek Kurdish stronghold on its border. Yet US aides the Kurds, so how can such a situation come to reality? The Kurds are aided to fight ISIS ... but also the Nusra Front in the future.
> 
> The losers in such a situation(buffer zone) aren't just Kurds but also Daesh.
> 
> I don't agree, Turkey's problem is mainly with ISIS? No I don't believe so. Turkey's has more enemity with the Kurds, because Kurds have large population in Turkey and grassrooots in Turkey. Daesh doesn't. This ethnicity spread in the past 20 years into areas of Turkey and Iran. Now keep in mind we consider Kurds as Muslims and a part of us. I am referring to the militias which are pro-regime and secular. So Turkey sees a Kurdish insurgency as only a matter of time if it allows them to gain strong holds on border with Turkey.
> 
> *7th Question:*
> 
> Talks about Nusra Front withdrawal from areas of supposed future buffer zone. Ask why they withdrew. I won't get into it not important just summarisizing. But he does say that factions aligned them selves with coalition/Kurdish militias so he pulled out. So he makes case why his party doesn't support such buffer zone as it serves primarily Turkish national itnerests and that isn't his agenda(nationalistic interests).
> 
> *8th question:*
> 
> Regarding prisoner swaps, there has been suspicion that Nusra has live line of communication with Turkey and Qatar, do you have any relations with either?
> 
> No, we have no affilations with either country. For example with the Fijiaan UN prisoners we were dealt with by the government. The Fijiaan incident was a mistake that wasn't ordered by our party but rather one member of Nusra Front took them prisoner. As for Turkey, KSA, Qatar, they support other groups on the ground which we in cases coordinate with. So if we are approached, we are approached by third parties who relay any messages.
> 
> *9th question:*
> 
> Can you speak to us about the detainment of FSA fighters by your party just due to accusations they they are in service of so and so..etc...?
> 
> Well first of all we now the reality on the ground, there is no such thing as an FSA. It is just a slogan, there is no actual military movement or poliical movement. It was an slogan in beginning of revolution which is gone now. Talks about technical details of FSA prisoner cases and what his fighters are permitted to do and what their guidelines are.
> 
> *10th question:*
> 
> Let's talk about the topic of Nusra Fron't affilation with AQ and the demand on the popular street for Nusra Front to breakaway from AQ. Any new developments on this?
> 
> Well we've talked about this before...our affiliation with AQ isn't the reason Assad is still in power. If tomorrow we did breakaway, will the regime fall? No it won't. Ignore the AQ affilation aspect, the West isn't concerned about that affiliation. It is concerned with the rebel factions because we won't cooperate with the West and seek introducing Islamic Law/state in our society and won't agree to end the struggle against an enemy committing aggression against us.
> 
> As you see with the Russian intervention, it(Russia) targets all rebel factions that oppose Assad and not just AQ affilate Nusra Front. America is also the same in this regard, and makes similiar insinuations regarding the opposition. And we believe it's about political interests and nothing to do with AQ.
> 
> *11 Question:*
> 
> There are questions by the public that want to know in a scenario that all rebel factions formed into one alliance on the ground in Syria, how will you approach your interests and will this mean you will breakaway from AQ?
> 
> As Shiekh Zawahari said, in the scenario that Shaam was liberated and Muslims agreed on an Islamic 'Rashidah' government, then we will be one of the first soldiers at its behest and serve it.
> 
> Well you bash other rebel factions for having foreign affilations yet your AQ affilation is also an foreign affilation, so what sense can we make out of this?
> 
> Well we don't have affilate with the West or local nations that are pawns of the US. We have affilation with Muslims. AQ is a group that defends Muslims, fought for their sake in Afghanistan, gives a political alternative for Muslims in the region.
> 
> *Final Question:*
> 
> Is there a presumability that in the future your political agenda will be open to reform or are is your agenda as you speak it today permanent and not open to change?
> 
> We have positions sourced from the Islamic Shariah. The Sharia political positions don't change. Just as the Islamic proclamation of faith doesn't change. So we don't see change in our this matter. We call on struggling until God's law is implemented. However, there are tactical decisions that are related to military matters or other matters that require various positions or moves that the situation may require. But as for the prinicpal elements of our movement, we follow the principles of Shariah and that won't change.
> 
> 
> .........
> *That's it for now, I'll now edit the post for the rest of the important questions. This guy is well informed. He entrenched his party all over Syria and made them inseperable part of military structure and society. So if some factions decide to turn them into an enemy they are risking a lot. I'm sure he learned from Gaza 2007. Once Hamas was elected the world told Hamas accept qaurtet or face war/seige. And the whole world declared war on Hamas ever since then. Jolani knows Hamas 2007 was the plan for the Syrian rebels once this 'Riyadh' conference stuff commences. *



Good translation, thanks, but interesting that some of your anti government buddies in this thread claim that Assad are allies with ISIS and Nusra and only attack moderate rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

SiCiSi said:


> Again, we do not care about civilian deaths and suffering



Exactly, no one ever expected the vodka addicts and their Farsi puppets to care about innocent people. You TARGET innocents. But your kind are still destined to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Again, we do not care about civilian deaths and suffering. If they do not wish to die, they should move far away from the rebels. It is not our fault if they want to live near our targets.
> 
> We will continue bombing enemies of the UN recognized government of Syria, if
> 
> 
> 
> No.


You say that you will continue indiscriminate bombings of neighborhoods (clear act of terror) so civilians leave rebel areas. Thats exact definition of ethnic cleansing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> You say that you will continue indiscriminate bombings of neighborhoods (clear act of terror) so civilians leave rebel areas. Thats exact definition of ethnic cleansing.



Your mental capabilities are extremely limited. I never said that.

I said we will continue to bomb targets that operate against the UN recognized government of Syria aka terrorists. They can be in tightly packed cities or in the open desert. We dont care. 

If civilians choose to live close to our targets, they will die. Dont expect us to spare terrorists because they are hiding behind some kids. We are not the united states who cares about civilians. We only care about eliminating our targets. Civilian deaths have zero value in our eyes. 

Thats why these terrorists are realizing that hiding in mosques and using human shields are not an effective strategy against Russia. 

Try comprehending what I said next time before getting over excited.



JUBA said:


> Exactly, no one ever expected the vodka addicts and their Farsi puppets to care about innocent people. You TARGET innocents. But your kind are still destined to lose.



Do you care about innocent people in yemen? Please dont make me parade you around naked in your reality. 

Go back to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> Your mental capabilities are extremely limited. I never said that.
> 
> I said we will continue to bomb targets that operate against the UN recognized government of Syria aka terrorists. They can be in tightly packed cities or in the open desert. We dont care.
> 
> If civilians choose to live close to our targets, they will die. Dont expect us to spare terrorists. We are not the united states who cares about civilians. We only care about eliminating our targets. Civilian deaths have zero value in our eyes.
> 
> Thats why these terrorists are realizing that hiding in mosques and using human shields are not an effective strategy against Russia.
> 
> Try comprehending what I said next time before getting over excited.


Using indiscriminate weapons such as unguided and cluster munitions in populated areas is a war crime.

If you say that you bomb so civilians must leave all areas controlled by rebels then its also ethnic cleansing. Double war crime.



> Civilian deaths have zero value in our eyes.


Tnx for confirming that u are a Nazi style war criminal.

------------------------

Yesterday Douma massacre was carried by RBK-250 cluster bombs.







Meanwhile Syrians kill many Iraqi and Iranian invaders during their attempt to sieze Banes in S. Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Using indiscriminate weapons such as unguided and cluster munitions in populated areas is a war crime.
> 
> If you say that you bomb so civilians must leave all areas controlled by rebels then its also ethnic cleansing. Double war crime.



You think we care about war crimes? lol.

In case it isnt clearn, We dont care what you say. You can cry all day but the bombings will continue. There is nothing you can do about it.

Also Nazi's ran in fear when the Red army marched. We raped and killed their women, murdered their children and left absolutely nothing standing. Even german farm animals were cut down just because we can. 

We can bring hell on earth worse than any Nazi, like your little wahhabi allies are finding out. And as you will after we are done cleansing syria of terrorists.

There will be revenge on all enablers of this little stunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> You think we care about war crimes? lol.
> 
> In case it isnt clearn, We dont care what you say. You can cry all day but the bombings will continue. There is nothing you can do about it.


Your economy is crippling yet u murder civilians and spend billions on failed dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Your economy is crippling yet u murder civilians and spend billions on failed dictator.



War creates jobs and instability which helps increase oil prices. So yeah, we are quite enjoying murdering terrorists and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its not collateral. Its very deliberate targeting of civilians and ethnic cleansing.



Guess who launched rockets on Damascus and killed civilians just hours before Douma attack? Yes, Jaish al-Islam terrorists. If they don't want this to happen, they have to stop launching rockets on Damascus and yes, Jaish al-Satan terrorists also sacrifice innocent civilian lives and put them in danger by their stupid rocket launching into Damascus, and it's mostly the civilians who suffer because you have terrorists hiding among their homes like rats.


It's quite funny an Israeli is trying to give a moral lesson here like you give a damn about any civilians killed, while you have justified killing of every single Lebanese and Palestinian civilians by IDF on this forum.



Dr.Thrax said:


> You literally just supported his obviously false statement.



I didn't support anything here, I just showed you that even this Jolani terrorist who happens to fight against SAA and have the most powerful faction in Syria along with ISIS thinks FSA is a myth.

It's funny that you don't believe he is right, but ignore the fact that without Nusra terrorists and their brothers, Ashrar al-Sham, you wouldn't have been able to capture areas that you did in past 2 years, at least absolute majority of those areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Madali said:


> Good translation, thanks, but interesting that some of your anti government buddies in this thread claim that Assad are allies with ISIS and Nusra and only attack moderate rebels.



I have no buddies here, not sure what you're referring to but take it up with them.


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured some places in Damascus province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures the Village of Marj Al-Sultan in Rural Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

3 months before the false flag chemical attack by terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Guess who launched rockets on Damascus and killed civilians just hours before Douma attack? Yes, Jaish al-Islam terrorists. If they don't want this to happen, they have to stop launching rockets on Damascus and yes, Jaish al-Satan terrorists also sacrifice innocent civilian lives and put them in danger by their stupid rocket launching into Damascus, and it's mostly the civilians who suffer because you have terrorists hiding among their homes like rats.
> 
> It's quite funny an Israeli is trying to give a moral lesson here like you give a damn about any civilians killed, while you have justified killing of every single Lebanese and Palestinian civilians by IDF on this forum.


Gazans fired THOUSANDS of rockets at Israel, nevertheless Israel never retaliated with indiscriminate shelling of neighborhoods, not talking about cluster munitions and barrel bombs in urban area. I would never advocate such thing either.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Gazans fired THOUSANDS of rockets at Israel, nevertheless Israel never retaliated with indiscriminate shelling of neighborhoods, not talking about cluster munitions and barrel bombs in urban area. I would never advocate such thing either.



Yet IDF killed about 2000 civilians in 50 days, poor innocent Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 3 months before the false flag chemical attack by terrorists


Yes...

* Rebels secretly transported huge canisters of Sarin from Turkey to besieged Ghouta (I notice, that between Turkey and Ghouta there are hundreds km of Assad controlled territories, thus rebels never manage to transfer even 1 TOW rocket into Ghouta).

* Then they secretly hijacked many huge Volcano rocket launchers from Assad.

* Then they filled these rockets with Sarin.

* Then they secretly returned launchers back to Assad positions and launched them on their own towns.

Anyone who tells such stories, justifying serial murderer Assad is either utterly dumb or utterly evil. Or most probably both.



Serpentine said:


> Yet IDF killed about 2000 civilians in 50 days, poor innocent Israel.


First of all thats total number, not civilians.
Secondly thats Palestinian sources. Same soucres which claimed massacre in Jenin with over 500 killed (real number was 52).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yes...
> 
> * Rebels secretly transported huge canisters of Sarin from Turkey to besieged Ghouta (I notice, that between Turkey and Ghouta there are hundreds km of Assad controlled territories, thus rebels never manage to transfer even 1 TOW rocket into Ghouta).
> 
> * Then they secretly hijacked many huge Volcano rocket launchers from Assad.
> 
> * Then they filled these rockets with Sarin.
> 
> * Then they secretly returned launchers back to Assad positions and launched them on their own towns.
> 
> Anyone who tells such stories, justifying serial murderer Assad is either utterly dumb or utterly evil. Or most probably both.



The whole purpose of a 'false flag' attack is making it look like *someone else* did it. So terrorists have had serious help from outside countries and the only one who would benefit from such attack are terror groups and their supporters, no one else and especially, not Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The whole purpose of a 'false flag' attack is making it look like *someone else* did it. So terrorists have had serious help from outside countries and the only one who would benefit from such attack are terror groups and their supporters, no one else and especially, not Assad.


Amazing argument. So u see Su-34 dropping bombs, u'll say its false attack because they want to look like Russia did it.

By the way about that journalist "revelation". All he did is reposting this Turkish newspaper article:

Report: Police foil al-Nusra bomb attack planned for Adana

It talks about *unconfirmed* report that police confiscated 2 kg of Sarin from Nusra. 2 kg of Sair is typical filling of one 122-mm chemical artillery shell. Assad had plenty such shells. Not big deal at all. So confiscated 2 kg in Turkey somehow prove massive chemical attack with hundreds kg of Sarin hundreds miles away in isolated encircled Ghouta?


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Amazing argument. So u see Su-34 dropping bombs, u'll say its false attack because they want to look like Russia did it.
> 
> By the way about that journalist "revelation". All he did is reposting this Turkish newspaper article:
> 
> Report: Police foil al-Nusra bomb attack planned for Adana
> 
> It talks about *unconfirmed* report that police confiscated 2 kg of Sarin from Nusra. 2 kg of Sair is typical filling of one 122-mm chemical artillery shell. Assad had plenty such shells. Not big deal at all. So confiscated 2 kg in Turkey somehow prove massive chemical attack with hundreds kg of Sarin hundreds miles away in isolated encircled Ghouta?


You should bunk with your friend Hazzy779, since both of you seem to share the same opinion on the Syrian battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

The Struggle for Azaz Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Bombing of Turkish&ISIS oil transport.  You can see burned bones and skeletons of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured a place in Latakia province

Breaking: Syrian Army Captures Ruweisat Al-Daybat in Northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Serpentine said:


> 3 months before the false flag chemical attack by terrorists



If only americans knew about this


----------



## Falcon29

Barmaley said:


> Bombing of Turkish&ISIS oil transport.  You can see burned bones and skeletons of terrorists.



Yeah in Idlib....

Must be very funny and intriguing.  

And when they respond inside your territory don't come crying to us.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> And when they respond inside your territory don't come crying to us.




If they dare to attack Russian territory, I guarantee you their entire place will be nuked so many times nothing will grow there for millions of years.

I remind you what happened to Carthage after the last Rome Carthage war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Jubilant Syrians welcome the army in Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-syria-homs-20151215-story.htmlhtml

_Still, he named his 1-year-old daughter Amal, or hope, a sentiment he professes to harbor for his broken hometown against all odds.

"I am fine; my family has survived," says Nouh as he pulls up the shutters on his narrow emporium, the only open business on the once-bustling street. "And I am ready to rebuild my country."_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Bombing of Turkish&ISIS oil transport.  You can see burned bones and skeletons of terrorists.


Its Idlib. Nether Turkish, nor ISIS. Just poor people who buy some fuel to warm themselves in cold winter. Pure terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

@Barmaley have you seen your pilot's rotten face? 
Does your Russian b*tt hurt? Well, being a dumb Ruskie, it will keep hurting you and that is the future for you.


----------



## Ceylal

bsruzm said:


> @Barmaley have you seen your pilot's rotten face?


Some Turkish dummy published the mug of your pilot...One of this day you will find him in Istanbul with his privates stuffed in his mouth. That is Vassily signature..Russians always pay in kind, when they are done wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Ceylal said:


>


----------



## TurAr

Ceylal said:


> Some Turkish dummy published the mug of your pilot...One of this day you will find him in Istanbul with his privates stuffed in his mouth. That is Vassily signature..Russians always pay in kind, when they are done wrong...



Haha. Can't wait. 

I wish same thing could be said for Algerians as well. But apparently Algerians like to suck the privates of their murderers and rapists even after a century. Maybe you guys should try growing a backbone before somebody else gives you their "signature" and exploit your Stockholm Syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

TurAr said:


> Haha. Can't wait.
> 
> I wish same thing could be said for Algerians as well. But apparently Algerians like to suck the privates of their murderers and rapists even after a century. Maybe you guys should try growing a backbone before somebody else gives you their "signature" and exploit your Stockholm Syndrome.


Don't make me laugh...A country who get slapped by a country !/20 of it size, and go back for more, and you talk to me about Stockholm Syndrome..
A reminder
Israeli assault on Gaza-bound flotilla leaves at least 9 dead - CNN.com
*Israel-Turkey Reconciliation Talks Hit Impasse Over Scope of Compensation - Diplomacy & Defense - Haaretz
*
Turkey demanded $1,000,000 Israel offered $100,000 for each gobbler killed...Turkey lowered her pants, slapped some vaseline and took $80,000
Attaturk is sobbing .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronEagle

Ceylal said:


> Some Turkish dummy published the mug of your pilot...*One of this day you will find him in Istanbul with his privates stuffed in his mouth*. That is Vassily signature..Russians always pay in kind, when they are done wrong...






that's rich coming from an Algerian

Because that's exactly what they did to Algerians during the French occupation

you shameless rat

i can post pictures but these are grapich you can find tons of them on google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

IronEagle said:


> that's rich coming from an Algerian



And I can post some too, of Turks being slaughtered in the Sham where my grand father took part, from the Balkan countries....Remember I created the Ottoman threads where I posted the only good thing ..Showing a country in a "dim light" is something I excel in...
For Algeria history, the crimes, the genocides, the fumigation, that is part of our history...We know it too well, we cherish it, we have learned from it. But unlike your earth worm country with a pride of street catin has never learned , and all the work of Attaturk went straight to the sewer with the advent of AKP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Syrian army liberated Jabal Nuba, one of the most important mountains in Latakia. It overlooks many areas around it, including the terrorists' nest in Latakia, Salma. You can see the town in background.






As Jabal Nuba is very important, I'm expecting serious terrorist counter attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Syrian army liberated Jabal Nuba, one of the most important mountains in Latakia. It overlooks many areas around it, including the terrorists' nest in Latakia, Salma. You can see the town in background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Jabal Nuba is very important, I'm expecting serious terrorist counter attacks.


Journo is happy, others not so. Probably know they all going to die for the giraffe.



> It overlooks many areas around it, including the terrorists' nest in Latakia, Salma.


Jabal Naba height - 530 m, Salma - 760 m.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Journo is happy, others not so. Probably know they all going to die for the giraffe.
> 
> 
> Jabal Naba height - 530 m, Salma - 760 m.



They are not there by force and know death is a possibility in war .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Serpentine said:


> Syrian army liberated Jabal Nuba, one of the most important mountains in Latakia. It overlooks many areas around it, including the terrorists' nest in Latakia, Salma. You can see the town in background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Jabal Nuba is very important, I'm expecting serious terrorist counter attacks.







Kwers military airport




First shots of Syrian airbase retaken by govt military from rebel groups(Marj al-Sultan airbase)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Syrian Army retakes strategic al-Nuba mountain from IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Iraqis in southern Aleppo province












leader of Assad Golan regiment, used to be FSA defected to SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

General map of northern Latakia. Areas liberated in past 2 months by SAA. It's the toughest battlefield in Syria because of mountainous areas and also presence of Chechen, Uzbek and other foreign terrorists in the area who are battle hardened and considered 'capable terrorists'.





Honestly, SAA performance in that area has been very good, they are advancing slowly, but constantly. Kicking terrorists out of Latakia is of utter importance as it's a tough battlefield and removing threat from Syrian coast is a must.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> "SAA" in Latakia (Shia Ayatula Army):



And where does it say this is Latakia? Even if it is, this pic is from more than 2 months ago. Actually Iran nor any other party has no role in Latakia on the ground. Except Russians who provide some air support for the operations in there. All the operations are conducted by SAA, NDF and other Syrian groups.

Another embarrassment. 

-------------------------------

Iranian C-130 Hercules in Syria.






------------------------------





-------------------

Welcoming Genral Munzerr Zammam in Tartus, commander of besieged forces in Kweires airbase who made the airport one of the biggest graveyards of ISIS terrorists in Iraq and Syria, along with Deir al-Zoor airport. General Issam Zahreddine is his counterpart in Deir al-Zoor. Hopefully, siege of Deir zl-zoor will also be broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And where does it say this is Latakia? Even if it is, this pic is from more than 2 months ago. Actually Iran nor any other party has no role in Latakia on the ground. Except Russians who provide some air support for the operations in there. All the operations are conducted by SAA, NDF and other Syrian groups.
> 
> Another embarrassment.


Its embarrassment only for u. Pic was posted by loyalists shortly before the offensive, it said Latakia and surroundings indicate thats indeed Latakia.

-------------------------------





> ------------------------------


Thanks to US bombings Kurds and Iraqi Shiites gained huge territories from ISIS in past years.

Meanwhile Assadists clowns lost Sukna, Palmyra, Karatayn and recently also Mahin.


All Russia did against ISIS is bombing grain silos and water supply for Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Official map so far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its embarrassment only for u. Pic was posted by loyalists shortly before the offensive, it said Latakia and surroundings indicate thats indeed Latakia.


Yet not a single trace of them can be seen in Latakia, unlike southern Aleppo.



500 said:


> Thanks to US bombings Kurds and Iraqi Shiites gained huge territories from ISIS in past years.



U.S has barely done anything. All the fight is conducted by ISF and PMF groups. The only thing U.S is good at is launching some symbolic strikes and take credit for the whole thing. If they could do a damn thing, they would have defeated Taliban in Afghanistan or Al-Qaeda in Iraq while also having *their own ground troops*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmin

500 said:


> "SAA" in Latakia (Shia Ayatula Army):


Israeli terrorist army:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army captures Jabal al-Sayyid in northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Yet not a single trace of them can be seen in Latakia


I just posted a very good trace.



> unlike southern Aleppo.


In South Aleppo u cant find a single trace of Assadist army.



> U.S has barely done anything. All the fight is conducted by ISF and PMF groups. The only thing U.S is good at is launching some symbolic strikes and take credit for the whole thing. If they could do a damn thing, they would have defeated Taliban in Afghanistan or Al-Qaeda in Iraq while also having *their own ground troops*.


Yep US done nothing, but before they intervened both Shiites and Kurds were fleeing from ISIS and after they captured a huge chunks of territories. Miraculous coincidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The irony, Iranians are the most who whine over "mercenaries" in Yemen, despite the fact nobody has ever seen one, not even a small picture of one. However, they tend to have the selective dementia when it comes to their endless waves of mercenaries in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> U.S has barely done anything. All the fight is conducted by ISF and PMF groups. The only thing U.S is good at is launching some symbolic strikes and take credit for the whole thing. If they could do a damn thing, they would have defeated Taliban in Afghanistan or Al-Qaeda in Iraq while also having *their own ground troops*.


Sounds almost like Russia, you know that Russia claiming to be in Syria for isis while only 1/10 of airstrikes actually happen in isis regions..... where half of the strikes miss the targets..... and a couple cruise missiles land in Iran.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Sounds almost like Russia, you know that Russia claiming to be in Syria for isis while only 1/10 of airstrikes actually happen in isis regions.



Did you sit and count the strikes? Where is that number coming from. The fact that some countries are butternut that Russia is also bombing other terrorists besides ISIS doesn't mean ISIS is not being bombed. ISIS areas are being bombed *on a daily basis*. And yes, Russia also bombs groups like Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham who have nothing less than ISIS.



xenon54 said:


> where half of the strikes miss the targets



Okay then, there is nothing to worry about if half of them miss their targets. I just don't understand the butthurt among some countries over Russian strikes, after all, they are missing half the targets.



xenon54 said:


> and a couple cruise missiles land in Iran



The only confirmed crash was just *1 single missile*. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Did you sit and count the strikes? Where is that number coming from. The fact that some countries are butternut that Russia is also bombing other terrorists besides ISIS doesn't mean ISIS is not being bombed. ISIS areas are being bombed *on a daily basis*. And yes, Russia also bombs groups like Nusra and Ahrar al-Sham who have nothing less than ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then, there is nothing to worry about if half of them miss their targets. I just don't understand the butthurt among some countries over Russian strikes, after all, they are missing half the targets.
> 
> 
> 
> The only confirmed crash was just *1 single missile*. That's it.


Why are you talking about butthurt all the time, if thats what you are interested in then look at Putins recent statements about Turkey, now thats a President grade butthurt which makes it even more hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Iranian C-130 Hercules in Syria.


I did not notice that. Funny how u deny the existence of Shia mercenaries in Latakia and then post pic of Shia mercenaries in Latakia in same post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Any Go-Pro helmet cam videos of close combat? Doesn't matter which side...


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I did not notice that. Funny how u deny the existence of Shia mercenaries in Latakia and then post pic of Shia mercenaries in Latakia in same post



Dude, seriously? I am talking about their presence in battles in Latakia mountains, not posing for pictures in an airbase. I think you have to provide a source for your claim.

As you know, JN terrorists almost always claim they are fighting Iranian/ Shia 'rafidi' blah blah in most of their media, but even they have not claimed they are fighting Iranians or Shias in Latakia. Besides that, I haven't seen one single evidence confirming that and I have no problem to accept the truth if otherwise is proven right, you just have to show me.


----------------------------
As I predicted days ago, terrorists have launched a huge attack to take back Nobah mountain (Jabal Nobah) in Latakia province. It's a very important hill. Battles going on as of now.
----------------------------
Assad and first lady, Asma visited Our Lady of Damascus chruch hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Barmin said:


> Israeli terrorist army:
> 
> View attachment 280278


i hope one day you wake up and see that Israel is neither a friend or ennemy
let's respect them, they'll respect us
hopefully in shortest time as possible, our leaders would stop this non sense anti Israeli bullshit


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Dude, seriously? I am talking about their presence in battles in Latakia mountains, not posing for pictures in an airbase. I think you have to provide a source for your claim.


First of all I already provided u a pic in Latakia mountains.

Secondly this Iraqi cannon fodder was shipped to Latakia airbase not to pose, but to fight. 

Now tell me, why Iranian C-130 shipped them to Latakia? If they came to fight in Homs or in Hama, there are nearby Shayrat and Hama airbases. If they came to fight in Aleppo there is Neirab aiport. Or Hama again which is much closer to Aleppo. If they came to Damasus or Dara surely no reason to land in Latakia. So the only reason to ship them in Latakia is to fight in Latakia.





> Assad and first lady, Asma visited Our Lady of Damascus chruch hours ago.


Today Assad committed another massacre of Syrian civilians in Jisr Ash Shughur. Time to make pics and smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

UNSC veto powers (including Russia) have agreed steps for removal of Assad.


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

T-55 said:


>


good list, but you missed the slient supporters


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have retaken Marj al Sultan town, and the airbase surrounding it. Some nice combat footage shows quite a lot of dead bodies.
Meanwhile, Russian airstrikes kill more children:





Rebels have expelled regime and Iranian forces from Jabal Nuba:





Human Rights Watch report on Assad's mass torture campaign:







Audio said:


> Any Go-Pro helmet cam videos of close combat? Doesn't matter which side...


Nusra posts a lot but they get removed very quickly thanks to Russian and shiite trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

United said:


> UNSC veto powers (including Russia) have agreed steps for removal of Assad.


Heh. On contrary. This resolution is 100% to protect Assad and nothing else. Alas for Assad it does not worth a paper its written on.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Journo is happy, others not so. Probably know they all going to die for the giraffe.
> 
> 
> Jabal Naba height - 530 m, Salma - 760 m.


Rebels recaptured Nuba mountain:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWkzBCWWwAAYUs0.png

I was right, guys on that pic probably died for the giraffe.


----------



## oproh

Assad's Army about to recapture Palmyra from terrorists
Syrian Army approaches the gates of Palmyra as ISIS calls for reinforcements

Another victory for Syria
Syrian Army cuts the Islamists main supply route to the West Ghouta in rural Damascus

Every day is a good day, victory for Assad in every single front plus daily deaths for thousands of terrorists thanks to Russian bombs. Good job Syria, Russia, Iran and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

500 said:


> Heh. On contrary. This resolution is 100% to protect Assad and nothing else. Alas for Assad it does not worth a paper its written on.



Its a four-page paper Keyword "Ceasefire"

Assad goes in 6 months new putin's dog to replace him and all repeats again.........with a different twist for the Persians?


----------



## Nabil365

500 said:


> I just posted a very good trace.
> 
> 
> In South Aleppo u cant find a single trace of Assadist army.
> 
> 
> Yep US done nothing, but before they intervened both Shiites and Kurds were fleeing from ISIS and after they captured a huge chunks of territories. Miraculous coincidence.


You from South Aleppo?No!
Stop watching your fake CNN and Fox News.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

United said:


> UNSC veto powers (including Russia) have agreed steps for removal of Assad.




Assad sucks in the first place. He eye doctor. Not leader material.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Nabil365 said:


> You from South Aleppo?No!
> Stop watching your fake CNN and Fox News.


Rebels have plenty of evidence that there are no regime forces in South Aleppo. Captured soldiers confession's, their race, and the races of the dead bodies, insignias, etc. all speak for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

It looks like rebels have no capability to threaten the Russian air base near Jableh, Damascus city, Hama city, Homs city, Aleppo city. This war looks like it'll go on for many decades.

Assad side bombs Jisr al Shugur






an Orlan recon drone flying over East Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Hezbollah guy and an Iranian battle car

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWnD4u0W4AAYI_I.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWnDrn7XAAAdG2j.jpg


Iraqi guy and an Iranian big sniper rifle

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWm3ejRXIAAAKSs.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWm3emgWsAIxUpU.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Putin and Assad keep bombing Mar3a which is surrounded from 3 sides by ISIS, thus they effectively act as ISIS air force.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Putin and Assad keep bombing Mar3a which is surrounded from 3 sides by ISIS, thus they effectively act as ISIS air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have retaken Marj al Sultan town



No they haven't.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Saturday, December 19, 2015
*There will be no "Goldstone" for airstrikes killing Syrian civilians, UN says*



​
From Al Arabiya:

A United Nations team of war crimes investigators* will not probe air strikes by foreign countries in Syria,* its chairman said on Wednesday, despite concerns that some attacks *by foreign militaries could have violated the laws of war.*

The U.N. Commission of Inquiry on Syria is not intended to investigate air strikes in Syria by foreign nations, Chairman Paulo Pinheiro said.

“It is not our mandate to investigate the behavior of powers involved in the crisis of Syria,” Pinheiro told the Thomson Reuters Foundation in a telephone interview.

It would not probe potential cases of violations of international human rights law involving nations conducting military strikes in Syria, he said.

*“There is no possibility that we will investigate the American air strikes or French or British or Russian,” he said.*

The decision reflected *a desire not to meddle into the affairs of powers outside Syria *as well as limited means at the group’s disposal, Pinheiro added.

Some observers have cited instances that disproportionately hit civilians and civil infrastructure, and Pinheiro and his three co-commissioners have repeatedly cautioned powers to follow the laws of war.​
"Besides," UN officials would have loved to add, "we all know that there is only one Western nation that we hold to any standards whatsoever. And even when that nation exceeds all standards that we set for ourselves, we find them guilty anyway!"

I love the "limited means" argument. The UN holds meetings practically every week all over the world to denounce Israel (we mentioned one in Jakarta last week), it has multiple committees and groups dedicated to nothing else but demonizing Israel, yet they can't scrape the money together to investigate any other nations that are far worse in their wartime activities. Funny, that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Iraqis fire Iranian TOW in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWeHuznWoAEolKo.jpg


Assad side fires an ATGM and blows up a rebel tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

oproh said:


> Assad's Army about to recapture Palmyra from terrorists
> Syrian Army approaches the gates of Palmyra as ISIS calls for reinforcements
> 
> Another victory for Syria
> Syrian Army cuts the Islamists main supply route to the West Ghouta in rural Damascus
> 
> Every day is a good day, victory for Assad in every single front plus daily deaths for thousands of terrorists thanks to Russian bombs. Good job Syria, Russia, Iran and Iraq.



Syrian army is retaking positions in Latakia and Aleppo.

This war will finish soon. ISIS, Turkmens and Al Nusra are losing big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*Syria war: Report claims 'third of rebels share IS aims'*

2 hours ago

From the sectionMiddle East




Image copyrightReuters
Image captionAbout 100,000 Syrian rebels share the Islamic State ideology, research claims
Are there 70,000 Syrian 'moderates' ready to back UK?

Turkey's downing of Russian warplane - what we know

Russia to Turkey: Don't try it again

Was jet downing an overreaction?
At least 15 rebel forces in Syria are ready to succeed so-called Islamic State (IS) if it is defeated by the US-led coalition, new research suggests.

The Centre on Religion and Geopolitics, linked to former UK Prime Minister Tony Blair, also says that 60% of the rebels could be classified as Islamists.

It argues that attempts by world powers to distinguish between moderate and extremist factions are flawed.

Western countries have stepped up air strikes against IS in Syria and Iraq.

But the Centre on Religion and Geopolitics said the greatest danger to the international community was groups who share the IS ideology but are currently being ignored.

They number about 100,000 fighters, the centre said.

"The West risks making a strategic failure by focusing only on IS," the centre said. "Defeating it militarily will not end global jihadism. We cannot bomb an ideology, but our war is ideological."

If IS is defeated, dispersed fighters and other extremists could attack targets outside Syria under a rallying cry that "the West destroyed the Caliphate", the centre warned.

Such new groups could compete for the spotlight to ensure allegiance from the global fighters and financing that IS currently attracts.

By contrast, fewer than a quarter of the rebels surveyed were not ideological, the centre said.

But many of those were willing to fight alongside extremists and would probably accept an Islamist political settlement to the civil war, it claimed.

In response, the military campaign against IS must be accompanied by an "intellectual and theological defeat of the pernicious ideology that drives it", the centre said.

It also said that unless Syrian President Bashar al-Assad leaves or is removed from office, the war in the country is likely to spread further.


----------



## 500

Since Syrians refuse to fight for Assad, Iran sends swarms of foreign Shia cannon fodder non stop:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Allied troops captured Qarasi and Khan Tuman strategic town, cutting off Damascus-Aleppo international highway (distance to the highway is 1.5 km which is easily within firing range of ATGMs).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Allied troops captured Qarasi and Khan Tuman strategic town, cutting off Damascus-Aleppo international highway (distance to the highway is 1.5 km which is easily within firing range of ATGMs).


As I said several times before that road is not active for over 3 years. Capturing its piece has no whatsoever importance.

Funny that tonight Israel eliminates 2 terrorists with pinpoint strike and Ayatulas call is "state terror". Meanwhile today Assadists murdered 50 civilians in Idlib










Thats after yesterday's massacre in Jisr.


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Khan Tuman. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

ultron said:


> Assad side captured Khan Tuman. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.


Its sad Suadi tracks in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

I think that the most important news lately, is the so called "Islamic military coalition" announced by the Saudis, and how serious the Saudis are in their war against terror, given their History of non military interference, but after tasting blood in Yemen , they seem to have liked the proxy wars game and that they are now ready to move hundreds of armies to the "middle earth" to face Daesh orcs, news say Sen McCain and Sen Graham said in a visit to Baghdad that there will be a ground war, but when asked about the American public opinion about it, they affirmed that 90% of the troops will be Arabs and 10% will be western, the war is gonna be against the terrorists of Daesh and Nusra, the sources says the war is gonna be in late 2016 .

so do you think these two are delutional, or the ground war is gonna happen ?


----------



## Madali

patientlion212 said:


> I think that the most important news lately, is the so called "Islamic military coalition" announced by the Saudis, and how serious the Saudis are in their war against terror, given their History of non military interference, but after tasting blood in Yemen , they seem to have liked the proxy wars game and that they are now ready to move hundreds of armies to the "middle earth" to face Daesh orcs, news say Sen McCain and Sen Graham said in a visit to Baghdad that there will be a ground war, but when asked about the American public opinion about it, they affirmed that 90% of the troops will be Arabs and 10% will be western, the war is gonna be against the terrorists of Daesh and Nusra, the sources says the war is gonna be in late 2016 .
> 
> so do you think these two are delutional, or the ground war is gonna happen ?



Most of the armies of the "Islamic military coalition" haven't yet agreed to be militarily be involved. Plus, some countries don't even have armies (what army is Palestine going to contribute?). Plus, plus, some of the countries aren't even considered "islamic countries" in that coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

Madali said:


> Most of the armies of the "Islamic military coalition" haven't yet agreed to be militarily be involved. Plus, some countries don't even have armies (what army is Palestine going to contribute?). Plus, plus, some of the countries aren't even considered "islamic countries" in that coalition.


exactly, but the US wants it n is pushing for it, Saudis gave Sisi 30 billion with 5 years of basically free oil, they wouldn't do it for free, imagine how many soldiers around the world they can mobilize if they want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Falcon29 said:


> I have no buddies here, not sure what you're referring to but take it up with them.


مرحبا اخي! كيف حالك؟؟


----------



## Madali

patientlion212 said:


> exactly, but the US wants it n is pushing for it, Saudis gave Sisi 30 billion with 5 years of basically free oil, they wouldn't do it for free, imagine how many soldiers around the world they can mobilize if they want



It's not that simple though. You can't just buy soldiers left & right. Even if the government wants to rent out its army, all it takes is the war to be prolonged, and causalities high, and the population of that country will have strong negative feedbacks towards their own government.

Look at the Yemen war. A lot of countries refused, and those that initially agreed, are barely in the war anymore. Remember, the coalition in the Yemen war officially has Egypt & Jordan as part of it, but how involved are they? How many soldiers did they send? What happened to their air strikes?

That's why Saudi had to go then go to poor African countries such as Senegal, but even that, isn't simple. Back in May, we heard that Senegal was sending 2100 soldiers. But where exactly are they? What are they doing? Were they sent? Have there been casualties?

Finally, it seems Saudi moved on to the next phase, actually paying for mercenaries. This is simpler, because you are paying to soldiers who are financially invested in it. A mercenary who dies in a war does not have a blowback in their own country, because they are not part of that country's army. This is the best way to buy an army, but mercenaries are useful in small quantities, I doubt you can capture a country using just them.

So, what I'm saying, money is not everything. It's extremely difficult to have another country send their army for your cause, unless the war is sold to the public of that country. Using an example, one of the countries in that list is Gabon. This country has 73% christian population, and only 12% Islamic population (and as per wiki, 80-90% of that are foreigners). So, imagine this country sends its soldiers (which would be Christians) to be part of Islamic Military Alliance, led by Saudi Arabia, to battle Muslims. How would its population view it?

This is not simple, but unfortunately, young Prince Mohammad (who is rumored to be only 30) is looking at everything through the lens of royalty upbringing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Lol says person, who's country sends swarms of Shia mercenaries to the country with only 2% of Shia population.




Shia are right. Ali is Muhammad's successor. That's why it's Muhammad Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Lol says person, who's country sends swarms of Shia mercenaries to the country with only 2% of Shia population.



Where did I once mention anything about Sunni/shia, Israeli?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SiCiSi

Madali said:


> Where did I once mention anything about Sunni/shia, Israeli?



The Israeli brings down the collective intelligence of this board. He has absolutely no knowledge of military matters and thinks playing video games has taught him about geo politics. 

He is nothing but a jewish propaganda machine not even the west takes seriously.

The best course of action is to laugh at him. Thought out replies only confuse him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

T-90 with a cast turret in Syria.
Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

T-90 in southern Aleppo province. T-90 has Shtora jams TOW

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWu_3r-XAAAR-ao.jpg


Assadist eager to kill people. Looks like Ratnik body armor.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWuxUYDUwAEaD_7.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> No they haven't.


Yes they have. I have video evidence. Now the problem is too many dead bodies. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



ultron said:


> T-90 in southern Aleppo province. T-90 has Shtora jams TOW
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWu_3r-XAAAR-ao.jpg
> 
> 
> Assadist eager to kill people. Looks like Ratnik body armor.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWuxUYDUwAEaD_7.jpg


Shtora doesn't jam TOW. For the last damn time you buffoon. It works well against laser guided systems, like Toophan and Kornet - rebels don't have the Toophan, Iran does, and rebels have many more TOWs, Konkurs, and other wire guided ATGMs than the Kornet. Shtora works if the target is illuminated - the crew would have to deploy smoke manually if they want to block a TOW, and they wouldn't know until they've already been fried.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Khalidiyah in southern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Yes they have. I have video evidence. Now the problem is too many dead bodies. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



No they haven't recaptured Marj Sultan. Stop arguing over things you have no clue about. If they had recaptured it, I would simply admit it, just like I have admitted other areas they have recaptured. This isn't a kindergarten, state of denial doesn't wok when it comes to capturing areas by both sides.

As for air base, SAA didn't even capture the airbase, let alone losing it again. They have just captured smaller reserve air base near Marj al-Sultan town besides the town itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> No they haven't recaptured Marj Sultan. Stop arguing over things you have no clue about. If they had recaptured it, I would simply admit it, just like I have admitted other areas they have recaptured. This isn't a kindergarten, state of denial doesn't wok when it comes to capturing areas by both sides.
> 
> As for air base, SAA didn't even capture the airbase, let alone losing it again. They have just captured smaller reserve air base near Marj al-Sultan town besides the town itself.


I never claimed SAA took the airbase - rebels right now are clashing in Marj al Sultan. It's traded sides multiple times over.


----------



## Serpentine

The driver deserves a huge prize. Just awesome.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=961087817305934

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The driver deserves a huge prize. Just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=961087817305934


He is lucky it was Malyutka - total trash ATGM, very slow and very hard to guide. In 1973 war it took dozens of Malyutkas per Israeli tank.

Territory change in 2015:






B-1B FTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Why is this mass murderer still in Power?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Saho said:


> Why is this mass murderer still in Power?


Thank the war criminals in Russia and Iran for that. If the groups on all sides of this war had no foreign support, there would be no YPG, no ISIS, and certainly no Assad. Would've been over long ago.



Serpentine said:


> The driver deserves a huge prize. Just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=961087817305934


Rebels did this in a T-55 against a Konkurs, but that's only salafist jihadist luck and not like the skill of a shiite truck driver against a Malyutka....
Evading a missile going 120 m/s isn't that hard in a truck that accelerates quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> Thank the war criminals in Russia and Iran for that. If the groups on all sides of this war had no foreign support, there would be no YPG, no ISIS, and certainly no Assad. Would've been over long ago.



If there was no foreign support , terrorists in Syria would have been eradicated in 2012 but the truth is that the whole revolution project was carried out by foreign intelligence services in first place .

People have forgotten that Hezbollah , Iran , Russia etc were the last groups joined the war while more than 30000 terrorists from the whole world had come to Syria before .

Over all , If current condition remains , terrorists will perish and evantually collapse and Syrians will be closer to peace and stability .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> People have forgotten that Hezbollah , Iran , Russia etc were the last groups joined the war while more than 30000 terrorists from the whole world had come to Syria before .


Thats total crap. Therewere never 30000 foreign fighters in Syria, not even close.

Secondly where did Hezbollah go? - First to little encircled Quseir, 100% Syrian. Then encircled Ghouta, 100% Syrian. Then enrcircled Homs, 100% Syrian, then Qalamoun, 100% Syrian..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Thats total crap. Therewere never 30000 foreign fighters in Syria, not even close.
> 
> Secondly where did Hezbollah go? - First to little encircled Quseir, 100% Syrian. Then encircled Ghouta, 100% Syrian. Then enrcircled Homs, 100% Syrian, then Qalamoun, 100% Syrian..


A very very very lame argument.

Since when being a Syrian means one is a saint? Thousands of Syrian nationals have joined Al-Qaeda and ISIS and they are *terrorists, *just like how some French or American nationals commit acts of terrorism in their respective countries, and that's why they should be eradicated.

It doesn't make slightest difference whether a Nusra or ISIS member is a foreign national or a Syrian national, no matter what, they are good only when they are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Saudi National Campaign distributes 5608 winter clothes to Syrian refugees in Jordan*





Amman- SPA
2015-12-22 22:37:20

The Saudi National Campaign to support brothers in Syria continued its humanitarian efforts during the seasonal project : (My brother, your warmth is My goal 3), through the implementation of the station, the 15th, of winter clothes to Syrian families amounting to 5608 pieces of winter clothes in Khalidiya district of Governorate of Mafraq, where the Campaign implemented this station through its Jordan's office, which benefited 275 families of 1402 Syrian refugees.

This station is part of the successive distributions provided by the Saudi National Campaign for refugees and displaced Syrians as part of a plan to distribute (2 million) pieces of winter clothes to Syrian brothers during the current winter season.
Alriyadh Newspaper: Local News - Saudi National Campaign distributes 5608 winter clothes to Syrian refugees in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> A very very very lame argument.
> 
> Since when being a Syrian means one is a saint?


I was answering to foreigners argument of ur friend.

My opinion is simple: no one should intervene in Syrian conflict. Total weapon embargo. If someone wants to help the Giraffe he must go in Syria and volunteer to SAA.

But when foreign militias and armies arrive in Syria thats nothing but invasion.And dont tell me the idiotic argument that Assad asked these foreigners to come. In Afghanistan also "legal" government asked Soviets to invade. That does not change the fact it was invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I was answering to foreigners argument of ur friend.
> 
> My opinion is simple: no one should intervene in Syrian conflict. Total weapon embargo. If someone wants to help the Giraffe he must go in Syria and volunteer to SAA.
> 
> But when foreign militias and armies arrive in Syria thats nothing but invasion.And dont tell me the idiotic argument that Assad asked these foreigners to come. In Afghanistan also "legal" government asked Soviets to invade. That does not change the fact it was invasion.



What's your opinion about Yemen? I'm interested to know. Your answer doesn't need to be more than 4-5 words.

Also, do you accept that U.S bombing of ISIS in Iraq and Syria is also an invasion, based on your own argument?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Thats total crap. Therewere never 30000 foreign fighters in Syria, not even close.



Based on the casualties , Foreigner terrorists make up a remarkable percentage of every operation they carry out .



> Secondly where did Hezbollah go? - First to little encircled Quseir, 100% Syrian. Then encircled Ghouta, 100% Syrian. Then enrcircled Homs, 100% Syrian, then Qalamoun, 100% Syrian..



I wasn't speaking of where Hezbollah or Iran went but the fact that Hezbollah entered the conflict the last . What Hezbollah did in Qusayr and Qalamoun was in favor of Lebanon otherwise those ISIS and Al Qaeda guys would have annexed Arsal and north of Lebanon to their states .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> What's your opinion about Yemen? I'm interested to know. Your answer doesn't need to be more than 4-5 words.


I think Yemen should be separated again to south and north.



> Also, do you accept that U.S bombing of ISIS in Iraq and Syria is also an invasion, based on your own argument?


Yes it is an invasion. I many times said I am against these bombings.



The SiLent crY said:


> Based on the casualties , Foreigner terrorists make up a remarkable percentage of every operation they carry out .


Foreigners are simply more announced. U dont hear about dozens of simple Syrians who die EACH DAY. 


> I wasn't speaking of where Hezbollah or Iran went but the fact that Hezbollah entered the conflict the last .


No, Hezbollah was FIRST foreign militia to invade Syria.


> What Hezbollah did in Qusayr and Qalamoun was in favor of Lebanon otherwise those ISIS and Al Qaeda guys would have annexed Arsal and north of Lebanon to their states .


Hezbollah did ethnic cleansing in favor of corrupt dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> If there was no foreign support , terrorists in Syria would have been eradicated in 2012 but the truth is that the whole revolution project was carried out by foreign intelligence services in first place .
> 
> People have forgotten that Hezbollah , Iran , Russia etc were the last groups joined the war while more than 30000 terrorists from the whole world had come to Syria before .
> 
> Over all , If current condition remains , terrorists will perish and evantually collapse and Syrians will be closer to peace and stability .


LOL
In 2012, rebels had *surrounded* Damascus. There were only 3-4 routes out of Damascus that the regime controlled, and that shrine you worship was surrounded as well. Iran, Russia, and Hezbollah saved him.

Hezbollah, Iran, and Russia had been involved since day one. They have always supported Assad and since Assad is their pawn they had no reason to take any chances.

There will never be peace and stability in Syria as long as Assad rules. Never.



SiCiSi said:


> So funny to see the jew stick his nose into other country's business.


LOL
Says the Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Says the Russian.



We were invited by the UN recognized government of Syria.

Try to keep up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

Jihadi animal sent back to hell where he belongs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678583062892961792
Syria is giving us an excellent opportunity to test our weapons on live targets. It gives us a good chance to test and review deployment strategies, RoE and systems efficiencies. Excellent combat experience for our forces. 

"We are just conducting separate operations, using our air forces, air defense, intelligence. This is not a serious burden for the budget ... It's hard to imagine a better exercise [for the Russian forces]. So we can train there [in Syria] for a long time without any serious harm to our budget"

Putin: Syria is military exercise for Russia - Business Insider

“We’ve never been bombed like this," Issa Khaled, a resident of the Aleppo suburb of Ghouta, told The Guardian the day after the attack.

"The skies above us looked like Hiroshima," he said, referring to the Japanese city targeted by an atomic bomb during World War II. "There were clouds like mushrooms everywhere we looked. The destruction was incredible."

Russia's Syria bombing campaign 'worse' than regime - Business Insider

And we havent even even deployed our Novichok weapons yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ice Cube

SiCiSi said:


> Jihadi animal sent back to hell where he belongs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678583062892961792
> Syria is giving us an excellent opportunity to test our weapons on live targets. It gives us a good chance to test and review deployment strategies, RoE and systems efficiencies. Excellent combat experience for our forces.
> 
> "We are just conducting separate operations, using our air forces, air defense, intelligence. This is not a serious burden for the budget ... It's hard to imagine a better exercise [for the Russian forces]. So we can train there [in Syria] for a long time without any serious harm to our budget"
> 
> Putin: Syria is military exercise for Russia - Business Insider
> 
> “We’ve never been bombed like this," Issa Khaled, a resident of the Aleppo suburb of Ghouta, told The Guardian the day after the attack.
> 
> "The skies above us looked like Hiroshima," he said, referring to the Japanese city targeted by an atomic bomb during World War II. "There were clouds like mushrooms everywhere we looked. The destruction was incredible."
> 
> Russia's Syria bombing campaign 'worse' than regime - Business Insider
> 
> And we havent even even deployed our Novichok weapons yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> In 2012, rebels had *surrounded* Damascus. There were only 3-4 routes out of Damascus that the regime controlled,



Rebels were bunch of untrained and unarmed rag tag groups that were easily crushed by army in 2012 . Good example is liberation of Idlib by Tiger forces or breaking the siege of Aleppo through liberation of Safiyrah etc from the south again by Namr .

Without foreigners and their support , the so called terrorist revolution would have perished long before but thanks to thousands of battle hardened Al Qaeda , ISIS , Chechen terrorists and thousands of TOW missiles , let alone the intelligence and other supports came in Syria through Turkey and Jordan .



> and *that shrine you worship* was surrounded as well.



Thanks for proving the Wahhabi oriented aspect of your character which exists among all those revolutionists from so called secular up to Salafi groups .



> Iran, Russia, and Hezbollah saved him.




There was no Russia . Russians had given up on Syria and were leaving Damascus .

Iran and Hezbollah again weren't directly involved but hundreds of Shia people voluntarily entered to secure the shrine against Wahhabi terrorists because they knew if those Wahhabi terrorists ( not Sunnis because Sunis themselves are the victims ) get their hands on the shrines , this would have happened :

Damascus ( A Shia Shrine ) :






Aleppo ( A Sunni clergy grave ) :
















Yes , This is the reality of your fucked up revolution . This revolution is exactly based on the teachings of Wahhabi ideology .

Baqi cemetery before Wahhabi gangs take power ( under the rule of Sunni Ottomans ) :






and now :








> Hezbollah, Iran, and Russia had been involved since day one. They have always supported Assad and since Assad is their pawn they had no reason to take any chances.



Hezbollah's official interference was in Al Qusayr and they had no problem to announce that .



> There will never be peace and stability in Syria as long as Assad rules. Never.



Syria will never have peace and stability with terrorists that you support .

Just look at the states that support your revolution

Saudi Arabia :

Mother of terrorism and spiritual leader of Wahhabi Islam in the world .

Turkey :

A country under the rule of a Neo-Nazi fascist government that speaks of Islam and supports so called Muslim terrorists in the name of Islam while officially cooperates with Israel .

Jordan :

A US puppet where minorities have no right to exist .

and many more remarkable examples to prove that this revolution is neither Islamic nor Nationalistic .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Rebels were bunch of untrained and unarmed rag tag groups that were easily crushed by army in 2012 . Good example is liberation of Idlib by Tiger forces or breaking the siege of Aleppo through liberation of Safiyrah etc from the south again by Namr .


Despite total lack of support and arms, rebels managed to crash Assad army with thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets. Assad could send a small number of loyal troops to one place like Idlib, but this at expense of losing 3 other places. Thus overall the game was over for Assad. If not the Iraqi and Hezbollah mercenaries arriving in early 2013 Assad would be hiding in Tartus sewage by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SAA (Shia Ayatula Army) in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

The SiLent crY said:


> Turkey :
> 
> A country under the rule of a Neo-Nazi fascist government that speaks of Islam and supports so called Muslim terrorists in the name of Islam while officially cooperates with Israel .



you are a real clown much more clown then your avatar..

if there was not you Iran and alawi dictator assad there would not be this syrian war.. 

you guys screw the whole middle east for your sectarian dream.. and the european game to make you stronger or give you some air to play your rule in ME (intensify and keep the conflict active) by lifting some sanctions.. will not blind me but only you guys..

and I predict that you will screw up Lebanon too.. and who is than the one to blame? israel (as always) or turkey (big wahabi enemy) or america (as always) .. hey saudi wahabi (biggest wahabi enemy of all time).. lebanon will fall in the next decade


----------



## The SiLent crY

Timur said:


> you are a real clown much more clown then your avatar..
> 
> if there was not you Iran and alawi dictator assad there would not be this syrian war..
> 
> you guys screw the whole middle east for your sectarian dream.. and the european game to make you stronger or give you some air to play your rule in ME (intensify and keep the conflict active) by lifting some sanctions.. will not blind me but only you guys..
> 
> and I predict that you will screw up Lebanon too.. and who is than the one to blame? israel (as always) or turkey (big wahabi enemy) or america (as always) .. hey saudi wahabi (biggest wahabi enemy of all time).. lebanon will fall in the next decade



Hypocrisy has no limit . Blaming others is not going to change the reality .

It's not Iran that has made neighbouring countries hostile but your fascist government .

Look , Russia , Syria , Armenia , Iraq , Greece , Bulgaria , Cyprus and recently Iran !

It's not Iran that has supported ISIS , Al Qaeda , Ahrar Ash Sham , Army of Islam terrorists but your government otherwise they would have been eradicated years ago .

It's not Iranian Kurdish provinces that are in a state of civil war but yours .

It's not our president who has the wet dream of establishing a new empire but yours .

Look at your country and your allies such as Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Zionists to get which side is sectarian here .

In the worst possible case when Shias have gone fully retarded , 9 out of 10 terrorist attacks are conducted by Sunni terrorists and the evidence lies in Iraq , Syria , Pakistan and all over the world .

ISIS , Al Qaeda , Al Shabab , Boko Haram , Taliban , Saudi coalition etc that have killed people all over the world , from the US to Paris to Tikrit and Parachinar are not Shias but Sunnis .

But thanks to our forces and our allies in region . We once again proved to be the most effective force against international terrorism .

If Resistance Front didn't exist , Israel would have occupied Lebanon in 80s , Palestine would have been a forgotten word in history , Iraq , Syria and Lebanon would have fallen to ISIS and Al Qaeda years ago and Yemen would have been another Saudi Wahhabi state ruled by Al Qaeda considering the fact that Saudi coalition is fighting Houthis alongside Al Qaeda terrorists .

So , in a brief note ... give my regards to your elected president for his great job .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> If Resistance Front didn't exist , Israel would have occupied Lebanon in 80s


Israel would not even enter Lebanon (if u count PLO as "resistance") or go out in same year after expulsion of the PLO.



> Palestine would have been a forgotten word in history


LOL. Where would 5.5 million Palestinians disappear? If Iran was not arming and supporting radical terrorists Palestinian state would most probably already exist.



> Iraq , Syria and Lebanon would have fallen to ISIS


There would not be any ISIS. Assad would just flee to Russia like Ben Ali and huge war with 300,000 killed and 10 million refugees would be spared.

But you insisted that psychopath maniac Assad should stay at ANY cost. Even if thats murder and expulsion of millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SAA recaptured Jabal Noba in Latakia. 

Just like Jabal Zahia which was captured an recaptured for at least 5 times between 2 sides, Jabal Noba too is expected to be a heated conflict zone. We should expect another terrorist counter attack again or maybe SAA will consolidate it and go for Salma itself. Coming weeks are very crucial for fate of Latakia battles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

It looks like rebels are slowly but surely losing ground because of Russian air strikes. Rebels suffer much heavier casualties than SAA does and without training camps they cannot replenish losses. Over the years rebels will continue to lose ground and dwindle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Serpentine said:


> SAA recaptured Jabal Noba in Latakia.
> 
> Just like Jabal Zahia which was captured an recaptured for at least 5 times between 2 sides, Jabal Noba too is expected to be a heated conflict zone. We should expect another terrorist counter attack again or maybe SAA will consolidate it and go for Salma itself. Coming weeks are very crucial for fate of Latakia battles.


That is deadly strategy to break the opponent by Russian . They capture and withdraw, once they inside the enclave they kill more and capture. Again they withdraw and let the opponent to recapture........This strategy is very effective in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> It looks like rebels are slowly but surely losing ground because of Russian air strikes. Rebels suffer much heavier casualties than SAA does and without training camps they cannot replenish losses. Over the years rebels will continue to lose ground and dwindle.


Russian indiscriminate bombings dong change anything, Assad bombs like crazy since 2012 anyway. Change was done by swarms of Shia mercenaries just as it happened in 2013. Unfortunately for Assadists, they cant exterminate unwanted population like their Nazi counterparts and only expelling them. As result they creating a time bomb for themselves. Alas its poor Shiites who will pay. 

And above all that are Americans who watch with joy how Iran and Russia waste billions in Syria for nothing just like in Afghanistan before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Russian indiscriminate bombings dong change anything



A bit like Israeli airstrikes in 2006 you mean?



> Unfortunately for Assists, they cant exterminate unwanted population like their Nazi counterparts and only expelling them. As result they creating a time bomb for themselves. Alas its poor Shiites who will pay.



Ah, sounds like Israel since 1948. 



> And above all that are Americans who watch with joy how Iran and Russia waste billions in Syria for nothing just like in Afghanistan before.



'For nothing' yeah. Keep believing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> And above all that are Americans who watch with joy how Iran and Russia waste billions in Syria for nothing just like in Afghanistan before.




Russian arms are produced domestically. War stimulates economic growth in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The SiLent crY said:


> Rebels were bunch of untrained and unarmed rag tag groups that were easily crushed by army in 2012 . Good example is liberation of Idlib by Tiger forces or breaking the siege of Aleppo through liberation of Safiyrah etc from the south again by Namr .
> 
> Without foreigners and their support , the so called terrorist revolution would have perished long before but thanks to thousands of battle hardened Al Qaeda , ISIS , Chechen terrorists and thousands of TOW missiles , let alone the intelligence and other supports came in Syria through Turkey and Jordan .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving the Wahhabi oriented aspect of your character which exists among all those revolutionists from so called secular up to Salafi groups .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Russia . Russians had given up on Syria and were leaving Damascus .
> 
> Iran and Hezbollah again weren't directly involved but hundreds of Shia people voluntarily entered to secure the shrine against Wahhabi terrorists because they knew if those Wahhabi terrorists ( not Sunnis because Sunis themselves are the victims ) get their hands on the shrines , this would have happened :
> 
> Damascus ( A Shia Shrine ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleppo ( A Sunni clergy grave ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , This is the reality of your fucked up revolution . This revolution is exactly based on the teachings of Wahhabi ideology .
> 
> Baqi cemetery before Wahhabi gangs take power ( under the rule of Sunni Ottomans ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah's official interference was in Al Qusayr and they had no problem to announce that .
> 
> 
> 
> Syria will never have peace and stability with terrorists that you support .
> 
> Just look at the states that support your revolution
> 
> Saudi Arabia :
> 
> Mother of terrorism and spiritual leader of Wahhabi Islam in the world .
> 
> Turkey :
> 
> A country under the rule of a Neo-Nazi fascist government that speaks of Islam and supports so called Muslim terrorists in the name of Islam while officially cooperates with Israel .
> 
> Jordan :
> 
> A US puppet where minorities have no right to exist .
> 
> and many more remarkable examples to prove that this revolution is neither Islamic nor Nationalistic .


Soo much bullshit in this post that has been disproved over and over and over and over....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

The SiLent crY said:


> Hypocrisy has no limit . Blaming others is not going to change the reality .
> 
> It's not Iran that has made neighbouring countries hostile but your fascist government .
> 
> Look , Russia , Syria , Armenia , Iraq , Greece , Bulgaria , Cyprus and recently Iran !
> 
> *It's not Iran* that has supported ISIS , Al Qaeda , Ahrar Ash Sham , Army of Islam terrorists but your government otherwise they would have been eradicated years ago .
> 
> *It's not Iranian* Kurdish provinces that are in a state of civil war but yours .
> 
> *It's not our president* who has the wet dream of establishing a new empire but yours .
> 
> Look at *your country *and your allies such as Saudi Arabia , Qatar and Zionists to get which side is sectarian here .
> 
> In the worst possible case when Shias have gone fully retarded , 9 out of 10 terrorist attacks are conducted by Sunni terrorists and the evidence lies in Iraq , Syria , Pakistan and all over the world .
> 
> ISIS , Al Qaeda , Al Shabab , Boko Haram , Taliban , Saudi coalition etc that have killed people all over the world , from the US to Paris to Tikrit and Parachinar are not Shias but Sunnis .
> 
> *But thanks to our forces *and our allies in region . We once again proved to be the most effective force against international terrorism .
> 
> If Resistance Front didn't exist , Israel would have occupied Lebanon in 80s , Palestine would have been a forgotten word in history , Iraq , Syria and Lebanon would have fallen to ISIS and Al Qaeda years ago and Yemen would have been another Saudi Wahhabi state ruled by Al Qaeda considering the fact that Saudi coalition is fighting Houthis alongside Al Qaeda terrorists .
> 
> So , in a brief note ... give my regards to your elected president for his great job .




you are still seeing everything through rose-coloured glasses.. 

this facist, racist and secterian iran is the main problem in ME.. all bold marked sentences can be seen in reverse way

support of terrorist hezbsomthing.. 
kurdish province wich is held in massive bombing when they are up to do something against mullahs (really you have no mercy compared to us turks)..
your big secterian dream of your proxies wich you installed and had a dream of your bigger iran.. 

I see your allies like assad and hezbofsomething dictators and terrorists.. I see death squads, 
torture chambers, suicide bombers and many bad things more.. 

but with some cannabis and rose-coloured glasses I would not recognize the faults of secterianism like wich had been made in irak (sunnishad no reason to fight for you because of opression) and there are same mistakes in lebnan wich will lead to war..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> A bit like Israeli airstrikes in 2006 you mean?


No, answered several times:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 903 



> Ah, sounds like Israel since 1948.


In Syria 2 million Alawites try to dominate over 18 million Sunnis. Nothing like that happens in Israel.



> 'For nothing' yeah. Keep believing that.


What happened to all billions Russia wasted in Afghanistan?


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Russian arms are produced domestically. War stimulates economic growth in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

500 said:


> SAA (Shia Ayatula Army) in Aleppo:


So many food, I bet your isis brothers are starving in the middle of the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> In Syria 2 million Alawites try to dominate over 18 million Sunnis. Nothing like that happens in Israel.




How would you like it if Israel becomes Arab majority?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

"Syrian" revolution,

Belgium Syria: How a Belgian teenager was lured to jihad - BBC News

"I wish everything could go back to the way that it was," sighed Najat, remembering her 19-year-old son.

Last month, jihadist group Islamic State (IS) claimed that Abdelmalek Boutalliss had blown himself up in Iraq.

Originally from the Belgian city of Kortrijk, he had been preparing for his exams when he told his mother, "Don't expect me for dinner".

The next day he sent her a photo from Turkey of him with his best friend, saying he was heading to Syria.






Image captionAbdelmalek Boutalliss (right) and his friend stopped in Turkey before they entered Syria
One of hundreds of young Belgians lured by IS to Syria and Iraq, he was given the _nom de guerre _Abu Nusaybah al-Baljiki. His family are Berbers, an ethnic group from North Africa.

Idriss Boutalliss followed his son to Syria twice, in a desperate attempt to bring him back.

On the second occasion, after a 10-day search, he finally managed to meet him near Raqqa - the self-proclaimed capital of IS.

Abdelmalek refused to leave, telling his father that he would be jailed immediately if he returned to Belgium.

"I spoke to the police and they assured me if you return you will not go to prison," his father told him. But the teenager said he was lying.

*Committed to attacks*
At around the same time, in July 2014, Belgian researcher Montasser Alde'emeh spent three weeks in Syria trying to understand what made so many young people from Belgium go there.

"There are about 500 Belgian jihadis [in Syria and Iraq]," he said. "About 70 of them have been killed."

On his return, he set up a centre aiming to counter extremism and convince Belgians in Syria and Iraq to come home.





Image captionAbdelmalek Boutalliss went missing on 11 June 2014
That was how he came into contact with Abdelmalek Boutalliss, who had put his name down on a list of willing suicide bombers.

These lists can reportedly be found in jihadist training camps.

During a series of conversations via the Whatsapp instant messaging service, the Belgian academic tried to change the teenager's mind, urging him to think what effect it would have on his mother.

*Whatsapp conversation: Excerpts*




_This WhatsApp conversation originally took place in Dutch. It has been shortened and edited by the BBC._

*Montasser Alde'emeh:* You should not do that. Remove your name from the list of suicide bombers.

*Abdelmalek:* Allah willing, I will carry out a "martyrdom operation"

*Montasser:* Do not blow yourself up, brother. Do not do it. Can't you imagine how sad your parents will be?

*Abdelmalek:* You are still looking for the truth, unlike me. I found the truth. I kept searching in Belgium and found it.

*Montasser:* I hate that you are doing that. Don't you realise to what extent I care about you?

*Abdelmalek:* I don't care. My path to paradise is not in your hands. Whatever you say, I won't listen.

*Montasser:* Your parents are still Muslims and they want you to return.

*Abdelmalek:* If they are real believers they should come here.

*Road to radicalisation*
Many young European men have been lured by IS via the internet but Abdelmalek Boutalliss was recruited locally in Belgium.

His mother, Najat, said he had begun to show interest in Islam when a teacher began asking him about the religion.

At that point he started visiting a local mosque and his family thinks he was recruited there by a jihadist who had previously fought in Syria.

Young Muslims are still being radicalised in Belgium.

Observers believe they feel alienated from society and angered by Western involvement in Syria.

Since October, the number of Belgian jihadists has risen by 39, according to Belgian expert Pieter Van Ostaeyen.





Image captionIdriss and Najat Boutalliss have struggled to come to terms with their son's decision to become a jihadist
Last month, 130 people died in co-ordinated attacks claimed by IS on a concert hall, cafes, restaurants and a stadium in Paris.

Several Belgian jihadists took part in the atrocities and the suspected ringleader Abdelhamid Abaaoud came from the Brussels district of Molenbeek.

Three days before the attacks, on 10 November, IS militants announced that the Belgian teenager they had dubbed Abu Nusaybah al-Baljiki had carried out a suicide attack in Haditha in western Iraq.

IS said he had destroyed three Iraqi military vehicles and killed everyone inside. Iraqi officials insisted his attack had been foiled and he blew himself up some distance from the vehicles.

Whether or not Abdelmalek Boutallis committed murder in western Iraq, his mother Najat still refuses to believe he is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

SiCiSi said:


> We were invited by the UN recognized government of Syria.
> 
> Try to keep up.


In 1979 the Afghanistan government that invited USSR to invade was also UN recognized...
I think Your national memory have been damaged due to drinking too much Vodka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SiCiSi

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> In 1979 the Afghanistan government that invited USSR to invade was also UN recognized...



And? We killed 2 million afghan civilians while losing on 14,000 of our own. Created countless cripples and orphans along with 5 million refugees who will never know what home feels like. We turned back their clock and took them back to the stone age and ruined their country for their future generations.

Also, we make S500 missile systems and Su 35 fighter jets while afghans barely have food to eat.

Maybe you should learn something about military matters instead of repeating what you read on forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SiCiSi said:


> And? We killed 2 million afghan civilians while losing on 14,000 of our own. Created countless cripples and orphans along with 5 million refugees who will never know what home feels like. We turned back their clock and took them back to the stone age and ruined their country for their future generations.



Are you boasting about killing civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SiCiSi

Serpentine said:


> Are you boasting about killing civilians?



Yes.

I am mentioning the losses on both sides and the thinking that some commentators here have that we somehow lost when we left Afghanistan in a broken state from which it will never recover.

You see, we do not recognize rules made by the west about not killing civilians, RoE etc. 

We simply do not care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

SiCiSi said:


> And? We killed 2 million afghan civilians while losing on 14,000 of our own. Created countless cripples and orphans along with 5 million refugees who will never know what home feels like. We turned back their clock and took them back to the stone age and ruined their country for their future generations.
> 
> Also, we make S500 missile systems and Su 35 fighter jets while afghans barely have food to eat.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something about military matters instead of repeating what you read on forums.


I dont remember i have read so much rational a post like this in this forum...Thanks to Vodka...


----------



## SiCiSi

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> I dont remember i have read so much rational a post like this in this forum...Thanks to Vodka...



Amazing reply full of research and facts.

No wonder your country is a NATO dog begging to get in the EU house.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Turkish&ISIS column of oil had been destroyed.





Turkish&ISIS training camp had been destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

SiCiSi said:


> Amazing reply full of research and facts.
> 
> No wonder your country is a NATO dog begging to get in the EU house.


Sorry, you r right...after i have researhced on your request i just now realized that it was not Afghanistan war it was Martians invation that scattered USSR..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

SiCiSi said:


> And? We killed 2 million afghan civilians while losing on 14,000 of our own. Created countless cripples and orphans along with 5 million refugees who will never know what home feels like. We turned back their clock and took them back to the stone age and ruined their country for their future generations.
> 
> Also, we make S500 missile systems and Su 35 fighter jets while afghans barely have food to eat.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something about military matters instead of repeating what you read on forums.




didi u count how many pieces u broke into after that war?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forcetrip

*Syrian crisis: Pakistan against any attempt to topple Bashar al-Assad*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday stated that it is against any attempt to topple the government of Syrian President Bashar al Assad.
"Pakistan is also against foreign military intervention in Syria and fully supports the territorial integrity of the Syrian Arab Republic,” said Foreign Secretary Aizaz Chaudhry.
It is pertinent to mention that since the start of the Syrian conflict, Pakistan had maintained a policy of strict neutrality. The statement from the foreign secretary marks a significant shift in Pakistan's policy on the ongoing Syrian crisis.
The foreign secretary was speaking at the Senate Foreign Affairs Committee, which met earlier at Parliament House in Islamabad.
Pakistan’s stance on finding a peaceful solution for the Syrian crisis was also reiterated on the occasion.

Earlier, the adviser to prime minister on foreign affairs, Sartaj Aziz, had told the Senate that the exclusion of some Islamic countries from the Saudi-led 34-nation anti-terror alliance will be discussed at international level.
Pakistan was named as part of the Saudi-led 34-nation anti-terror alliance meant to combat terrorism, without first getting its consent, and found itself in the crosshairs of Middle Eastern politics.
Later, after initial ambiguity, the Pakistan government confirmed its participation in a Saudi-led military alliance for ‘fighting terrorism’, but said the scope of its participation would be defined after Riyadh shared the details of the coalition it was assembling.
The Saudi government surprised many countries by announcing that it had forged a coalition for coordinating and supporting military operations against terrorism in Iraq, Syria, Libya, Egypt and Afghanistan. The headquarters of the new Saudi-led coalition would be based in Riyadh.
Take a look: _Pakistan confirms participation in Saudi-led anti-terror alliance_
Director General of Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Lt Gen Asim Bajwa had also stated earlier in November that Pakistan will not send its troops for any mission outside the region.
This is not the first time that Saudi Arabia has named Pakistan as part of its military alliances without Islamabad’s knowledge and consent. The Saudis earlier named Pakistan as part of the coalition that carried out operations in Yemen and a Pakistani flag was displayed at the alliance’s media centre.
Pakistan later declined to join the Yemen war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*The Syrians choose Assad*

*The Western coalition can strive to end the presidency of Bashar Assad as she wants, but the Syrian people want to see it at the head of the country today and in the coming years.*







Assad has always supported Syria. Why?
He did everything possible to prevent Syria from collapsing, he aspires to rebuild Syrian society and removing the country from the hands of terrorists, said analyst David Macilwain in an article published on the portal Information ClearingHouse.


Western, mostly, have a radically different vision. In addition to other crimes, M.Assad and Alawites are accused of suppressing other religious groups in Syria, which is probably one of the main reasons that led to the rebellion of 2011. The West likes to be rocked to stories like "There once was a terrible tyrant who lived in an old castle with his terrible family and mercilessly eliminated his subjects because of their desire to practice their religion."







Assad will visit Iran under Russian air escort
When we know that Syria is actually a secular country, which has never been troubled by sectarian violence before the war, these accusations prove far less convincing. In this country, religious or ethnic differences are not discriminated against.


Before the religious tensions do flare up the country, most Syrians were unaware of the religious affiliation of their neighbors, a fact quite normal for a secular society.







Assad: Europe and Turkey have made Syria a terrorist incubator
Reiterating like a spell that Assad is illegitimate and must end his reign under which the Syrian people is allegedly choked, Western forget, ironically, there are still a few months they rabâchaient to the winds their catchphrases about their cherished democracy and declared that it was the Syrians themselves must decide the fate of their leader. Which incidentally was also repeatedly asked by Sergei Lavrov, Vladimir Putin and Bashar Assad himself.


But now the Syrians make their decision: President Assad is their current leader, and it will remain so in the future. Because they know that if they have survived so far is indeed thanks to him and not despite it.



Lire la suite: Les Syriens choisissent Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Ceylal said:


> *The Syrians choose Assad*
> 
> *The Western coalition can strive to end the presidency of Bashar Assad as she wants, but the Syrian people want to see it at the head of the country today and in the coming years.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad has always supported Syria. Why?
> He did everything possible to prevent Syria from collapsing, he aspires to rebuild Syrian society and removing the country from the hands of terrorists, said analyst David Macilwain in an article published on the portal Information ClearingHouse.
> 
> 
> Western, mostly, have a radically different vision. In addition to other crimes, M.Assad and Alawites are accused of suppressing other religious groups in Syria, which is probably one of the main reasons that led to the rebellion of 2011. The West likes to be rocked to stories like "There once was a terrible tyrant who lived in an old castle with his terrible family and mercilessly eliminated his subjects because of their desire to practice their religion."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad will visit Iran under Russian air escort
> When we know that Syria is actually a secular country, which has never been troubled by sectarian violence before the war, these accusations prove far less convincing. In this country, religious or ethnic differences are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> Before the religious tensions do flare up the country, most Syrians were unaware of the religious affiliation of their neighbors, a fact quite normal for a secular society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad: Europe and Turkey have made Syria a terrorist incubator
> Reiterating like a spell that Assad is illegitimate and must end his reign under which the Syrian people is allegedly choked, Western forget, ironically, there are still a few months they rabâchaient to the winds their catchphrases about their cherished democracy and declared that it was the Syrians themselves must decide the fate of their leader. Which incidentally was also repeatedly asked by Sergei Lavrov, Vladimir Putin and Bashar Assad himself.
> 
> 
> But now the Syrians make their decision: President Assad is their current leader, and it will remain so in the future. Because they know that if they have survived so far is indeed thanks to him and not despite it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lire la suite: Les Syriens choisissent Assad


LOL
So much bullshit in this article.
"Secular country with no history of sectarian violence"
Bahahaha
1981 & '82 massacres of Sunnis not sectarian?
Alawites helping the french occupation in order to not allow Sunnis to rule = not sectarian?
Constitution which requires "Muslim" to be "president" = secular?
The author is clearly retarded, but you're more retarded for sharing this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

SiCiSi said:


> Soviet Union fell because of various reasons relating to economic and government mismanagement. If you think that somehow the Afghanistan war was the only reason then you obviously have no idea of history or geo politics. Go read up and come back.
> 
> And again, we killed 2,000,000 people, made 5,000,000 homeless and created thousands of cripples, orphans and widows who will forever live miserable lives. We ruined Afghanistan permanently to the point where they have no industry or manufacturing to speak of.
> 
> While we are to creating cutting edge weapons and technology, Afghans cannot eat without foreign aid (same as your country).
> 
> If thats what your 'victory' looks like then lol.
> 
> Also, that picture has the guy holding a Russian made weapon. LOL.



Pathaans killed 300,000 russian pigs enriched afgan soil with your dead grew hashiish and got high on it

Yes we took ur wepons and we shoved it up urs.

made 200,000+ homeless and created thousands of cripples, orphans and widows destroyed ur international credibility 






go on cry baby

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Are you boasting about killing civilians?


Thats the people you (not personally) are cheering for...


----------



## SiCiSi

United said:


> Pathaans killed 300,000 russian



lol



xenon54 said:


> Thats the people you (not personally) are cheering for...



You are just surprised because you are used to dealing with the Americans who fight with both hands tied behind their backs. A terrorist can run into a mosque and they dont bomb it, he can hide between some kids and they wont bomb them etc. We on the other hand, know exactly how to deal with terrorists. 

And after we are done wiping the terrorists and their families out in Syria, we will help the Syrians get revenge on the enablers of this little rebellion. 

That will not be fun for the pro-rebel powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Saudi National Campaign dispatches clothes convoys to Syria*





Amman- SPA
2015-12-24 18:31:32

Saudi national campaign to support the brothers in Syria has dispatched 11 relief convoys to Syria included (377,370) pieces of winter clothes that have been specially made in the factories in the Republic of Turkey for the campaign to be distributed inside Syrian.

The Director of the Campaign's Office in Turkey Khaled Al-Salamah said that the successive convoys being dispatched consecutively to Syria come in the light of the results of field studies prepared by the campaign office's in Turkey.

http://www.alriyadh.com/en/article/...-Campaign-dispatches-clothes-convoys-to-Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

SiCiSi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> You are just surprised because you are used to dealing with the Americans who fight with both hands tied behind their backs. A terrorist can run into a mosque and they dont bomb it, he can hide between some kids and they wont bomb them etc. We on the other hand, know exactly how to deal with terrorists.
> 
> And after we are done wiping the terrorists and their families out in Syria, we will help the Syrians get revenge on the enablers of this little rebellion.
> 
> That will not be fun for the pro-rebel powers.




hehe so you dont hide that you actually are doing ethnic cleansing


----------



## Ceylal

Dr.Thrax said:


> Constitution which requires *"Muslim" *to be* "president"* = secular?[/quoted]
> Alawite is muslim too.
> 
> 
> 
> The author is clearly* retarded*, but you're more* retarded* for sharing this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> The only retard is really you and the ones that bought the Saudi democracy program. You destroyed a beautiful country with a great history , a millenary culture by following a tribe with no history or culture. Good going brainy!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> So much bullshit in this article.
> "Secular country with no history of sectarian violence"
> Bahahaha
> 1981 & '82 massacres of Sunnis not sectarian?
> Alawites helping the french occupation in order to not allow Sunnis to rule = not sectarian?
> Constitution which requires "Muslim" to be "president" = secular?
> The author is clearly retarded, but you're more retarded for sharing this crap.




Alawite is not Muslim. Alawite is pagan. It has a sun symbol.

Alawite State - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

ultron said:


> Alawite is not Muslim. Alawite is pagan. It has a sun symbol.
> 
> Alawite State - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



depends on who you ask pre israel political shiite would say yes, wahabi would say yes


----------



## ultron

Timur said:


> depends on who you ask pre israel political shiite would say yes, wahabi would say yes




Alawites don't have mosques. COME ON. They are not Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

ultron said:


> Alawites don't have mosques. COME ON. They are not Muslims.



I am not god I cannot say who is muslim or not.. there are sunnis who say they are sunni but act like a normal atheist.. there are alevites praying and so on who am I to judge such a big thing without inside to the hearts and belives of ppl ..?

I better concentrate if I am a rightfull man!?


----------



## United

SiCiSi said:


> lol
> That will not be fun for the pro-rebel powers.





SiCiSi said:


> In the battlefield, Soviets respected the Pashtuns because they were such a tough people and fearless warriors.
> .



Hmmmmm


----------



## KingWest

ultron said:


> Alawites don't have mosques. COME ON. They are not Muslims.


Even Alawites themselves dont know what they are lol. Some will claim that they"re muslim,other Alawites will say they arent. I guess its up to the induvidual to decide if he/she is a Muslim or not.


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> Alawites don't have mosques. COME ON. They are not Muslims.




So what about syrian alawites?


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> So what about syrian alawites?




Pagans. Only after Assad grabbed power in 1971 did he order a fatwa declaring Alawites as Muslims. Everyone knows Alawites are pagans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

ultron said:


> Pagans. Only after Assad grabbed power in 1971 did he order a fatwa declaring Alawites as Muslims. Everyone knows Alawites are pagans.



man devil you had better tricks in your past to fool me..

so this way I listen to the angels talking good to me and not you


----------



## Kamil_baku



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

SiCiSi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> You are just surprised because you are used to dealing with the Americans who fight with both hands tied behind their backs. A terrorist can run into a mosque and they dont bomb it, he can hide between some kids and they wont bomb them etc. We on the other hand, know exactly how to deal with terrorists.
> 
> And after we are done wiping the terrorists and their families out in Syria, we will help the Syrians get revenge on the enablers of this little rebellion.
> 
> That will not be fun for the pro-rebel powers.


Hahaha you overestimate your power, you're nothing but an impoverished, poor man's version of China, only with a more retarded dictator and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Alawites don't have mosques. COME ON. They are not Muslims.


You are wrong the alawiites are shiite Muslims just like us twelvers in Iraq.

They are different than the alawiites in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> You are wrong the alawiites are shiite Muslims just like us twelvers in Iraq.
> 
> They are different than the alawiites in Turkey.



Sorry but they're not Shite muslims.

Their prayers have different number of rak'as and each prayer is dedicated to an imam or a priest or something. They have a different holy book. Its weird as fk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> Sorry but they're not Shite muslims.
> 
> Their prayers have different number of rak'as and each prayer is dedicated to an imam or a priest or something. They have a different holy book. Its weird as fk.


I would appreciate it if you give any proof to what you post thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Peto Lucem latest map of Rif Aleppo after fall of Khan Tuman and Qarassi







From here either they can go on to Kafr Naha and cut Route 60 too or dig in the front and go towards Abu Duhur to open a new supply line independent of Khan Asser and Safira or hold fort in south aleppo with small probing attacks and start an offensive to link with Nubl-Zahraa in north aleppo (already news about shiite militias reaching there are coming) to cut Aleppo and Idlib fronts.



500 said:


> Territory change in 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-1B FTW.



Territory change gif made by pro-rebel user






As seen, the government - wahhabi rebel front is almost static except for the loss of Jisr corridor connecting with Idleb city for the govt and the loss of areas in rif aleppo and almost entire qalamoun region for the rebels.

Most of the government "loss" has been in the almost un-inhabitable and sparesely populated desert areas of Homs and Damascus governorates



Dr.Thrax said:


> If the groups on all sides of this war had no foreign support, there would be no YPG, no ISIS, and certainly no Assad. Would've been over long ago.



Yes it definitely would have been over a long ago. Govt would have crushed the rebels and this civil war would not have lasted for almost 5 years.



500 said:


> In Syria 2 million Alawites try to dominate over 18 million Sunnis.


Except all 18 million Sunnis are not against Assad and a significant portion (the urban/middle class/secular) support him over the wahhabis whose primary recruitment pool are the disenchanted ones from the hinterlands, the rural and poor. Example we saw in Aleppo when the Aleppan sunnis actually sided with the government when the rural sunnis from the country side aleppo and idlib "invaded" their city.

If what you say is true - that the 18 million are assad, no amount of russian, iranian or iraqi reinforcements would have saved him.

You could be honest and accept that. I mean its not as if, if you keep posting something on an internet fora it automatically becomes the truth. And I dont get what you try to prove by the exaggerations of your posts.



500 said:


> If both rebels and Assadists will be cut off foreign supplies, Assadists will be in MUCH worse situation.



If both the wahhabis (nusra and ahrar) with their glorified water boys (the namesake fsa with tows) and the regime were cut off from foreign supplies and fighters and this has been a pure syrian affair, the regime would have crushed the rebellion long back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

KS said:


> Peto Lucem latest map of Rif Aleppo after fall of Khan Tuman and Qarassi


Peto exaggerates loy advance as usual. They have only fire control of the highway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680026521382301696


> As seen, the government - wahhabi rebel front is almost static except for the loss of Jisr corridor connecting with Idleb city for the govt and the loss of areas in rif aleppo and almost entire qalamoun region for the rebels.
> 
> Most of the government "loss" has been in the almost un-inhabitable and sparesely populated desert areas of Homs and Damascus governorates


The corridor lost by Assadists contains 3 large cities: Idlib, Ariha, Jisr and many villages. 
On the other hand Qalamoun region is empty desert.



> Except all 18 million Sunnis are not against Assad and a significant portion (the urban/middle class/secular) support him over the wahhabis whose primary recruitment pool are the disenchanted ones from the hinterlands, the rural and poor. Example we saw in Aleppo when the Aleppan sunnis actually sided with the government when the rural sunnis from the country side aleppo and idlib "invaded" their city.


No one supports Assad. Many Sunnis tolerate Assad simply because dont want to pay that super heavy price of getting him off. I can understand them. In Syria if u oppose Assad then ur town will be daily barrel bombed and starved. You must be a true hero to oppose Assad. I doubt I myself would be ready to pay such a heavy price.



> If what you say is true - that the 18 million are assad, no amount of russian, iranian or iraqi reinforcements would have saved him.


In Syria hardly 50 K Alawites and Druze are fighting for Assad willingly. Thats about it. There are additional 150 K Christians and Sunnis and even Aalwis and Druze who are drafted to army and NDF by force and fear, therefore have zero motivation and terrible fighters.

Rebels on the other hand have some 150 K force which is all volunteer. Thats why despite total lack of weapons they were chasing Assadists in 2012.

Thats why the addition of only 10 K Hezies and Iraqis in 2013 changed the situation in favor of Assad.



> If both the wahhabis (nusra and ahrar) with their glorified water boys (the namesake fsa with tows) and the regime were cut off from foreign supplies and fighters and this has been a pure syrian affair, the regime would have crushed the rebellion long back.


In 2012 FSA had virtually no support. Yet they kicked Assad butt.


----------



## Barmin

500 said:


> Peto exaggerates loy advance as usual. They have only fire control of the highway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680026521382301696
> 
> The corridor lost by Assadists contains 3 large cities: Idlib, Ariha, Jisr and many villages.
> On the other hand Qalamoun region is empty desert.
> 
> 
> No one supports Assad. Many Sunnis tolerate Assad simply because dont want to pay that super heavy price of getting him off. I can understand them. In Syria if u oppose Assad then ur town will be daily barrel bombed and starved. You must be a true hero to oppose Assad. I doubt I myself would be ready to pay such a heavy price.
> 
> 
> In Syria hardly 50 K Alawites and Druze are fighting for Assad willingly. Thats about it. There are additional 150 K Christians and Sunnis and even Aalwis and Druze who are drafted to army and NDF by force and fear, therefore have zero motivation and terrible fighters.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand have some 150 K force which is all volunteer. Thats why despite total lack of weapons they were chasing Assadists in 2012.
> 
> Thats why the addition of only 10 K Hezies and Iraqis in 2013 changed the situation in favor of Assad.
> 
> 
> In 2012 FSA had virtually no support. Yet they kicked Assad butt.


What the load of bullshits i$rahelli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SiCiSi said:


> And? We killed 2 million afghan civilians while losing on 14,000 of our own. Created countless cripples and orphans along with 5 million refugees who will never know what home feels like. We turned back their clock and took them back to the stone age and ruined their country for their future generations.
> 
> Also, we make S500 missile systems and Su 35 fighter jets while afghans barely have food to eat.
> 
> Maybe you should learn something about military matters instead of repeating what you read on forums.



A perfect demonstration of the rotten Russian mentality which is a result of the traditional Soviet view of human life as expandable resources instead of sacred entities. This sick mentality must have been apparently embraced by Russia's future generations since they can casually call for and promote the murder of infants and civilians on international forums as if it is a completely normal thing. But then again, Russians' lives itself have been viewed as no more valuable than a trash in a dumpster by their rulers throughout the history which could give some explanation on why this sick mentality has prevailed in Russia. Though in the end, it proves one thing; no matter what its intentions are, Russia would bring nothing but misery, death and destruction to whereever it goes same as its predecessor if not worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

TurAr said:


> But then again, Russians' lives itself have been viewed as no more valuable than a trash in a dumpster by their rulers throughout the history which could give some explanation on why this sick mentality has prevailed in Russia.


Precicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

December 2015 ATGM launches
December 2015 ATGM launches:   1) 1 Dec. Tel-Eis, S. Alep... - justpaste.it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamil_baku



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

BREAKING: Zahran Aloush and other top leaders in East Ghouta have been killed by a Russian air strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Zahran Alloush has reportedly been killed, going to wait for confirmation by Jaish al Islam itself. He is the most anti-ISIS rebel leader, going as far as to actively hunt down ISIS cells in Damascus as a whole, even in Yarmouk camp. Meanwhile, Assad & ISIS sign a deal to transport ISIS fighters out of Damascus. "Partner against terrorism."
Speaking of ISIS in Damascus, it's very convenient that they sprung out of nothingness into Hajar al Aswad and Yarmouk camp, through Assad held territory, just to fight rebels. Just food for thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

sputniknews.com/middleeast/20151225/1032310028/jaysh-al-islam-leader-killed-syria.html

He became a Good Terrorist aka Dead Terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Surenas said:


> BREAKING: Zahran Aloush and other top leaders in East Ghouta have been killed by a Russian air strike.






Dr.Thrax said:


> Zahran Alloush has reportedly been killed, going to wait for confirmation by Jaish al Islam itself. He is the most anti-ISIS rebel leader, going as far as to actively hunt down ISIS cells in Damascus as a whole, even in Yarmouk camp. Meanwhile, Assad & ISIS sign a deal to transport ISIS fighters out of Damascus. "Partner against terrorism."
> Speaking of ISIS in Damascus, it's very convenient that they sprung out of nothingness into Hajar al Aswad and Yarmouk camp, through Assad held territory, just to fight rebels. Just food for thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Russia killed Alloush?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaagird

500 said:


> Peto exaggerates loy advance as usual. They have only fire control of the highway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680026521382301696
> 
> The corridor lost by Assadists contains 3 large cities: Idlib, Ariha, Jisr and many villages.
> On the other hand Qalamoun region is empty desert.
> 
> 
> No one supports Assad. Many Sunnis tolerate Assad simply because dont want to pay that super heavy price of getting him off. I can understand them. In Syria if u oppose Assad then ur town will be daily barrel bombed and starved. You must be a true hero to oppose Assad. I doubt I myself would be ready to pay such a heavy price.
> 
> 
> In Syria hardly 50 K Alawites and Druze are fighting for Assad willingly. Thats about it. There are additional 150 K Christians and Sunnis and even Aalwis and Druze who are drafted to army and NDF by force and fear, therefore have zero motivation and terrible fighters.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand have some 150 K force which is all volunteer. Thats why despite total lack of weapons they were chasing Assadists in 2012.
> 
> Thats why the addition of only 10 K Hezies and Iraqis in 2013 changed the situation in favor of Assad.
> 
> 
> In 2012 FSA had virtually no support. Yet they kicked Assad butt.


y u r so much obsessed about terrorists. you should be thankful to the Asad govt. for exterminating them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

ultron said:


> Russia killed Alloush?


looks like they did

Top Syrian rebel leader killed in air strike in Damascus suburb: rebel sources| Reuters



@jamahir how about this bit of good news we both agree on ? 



Shaagird said:


> y u r so much obsessed about terrorists. you should be thankful to the Asad govt. for exterminating them


golan ke liye kuch bhi karega 

playing a dangerous dirty game with ISIS etc but I still support their right to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

gau8av said:


> looks like they did
> 
> Top Syrian rebel leader killed in air strike in Damascus suburb: rebel sources| Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir how about this bit of good news we both agree on ?



yes, we can agree on this news. 



> They said a secret headquarters of the group, which is the largest rebel faction in the area and has thousands of fighters, was targeted by what they described as Russian planes.



now soon, luffy will post a thread talking of russian planes massacring civilians and he will be joined by our israeli friends and most turk friends and all saudi friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

No news like this about Syria could cheer me up tonight. Even if the Damascus falls tomorrow, it still wouldn't over-shadow killing of Aloush the Scum, especially considering the fact that he was the top dog of Saudis in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No news like this about Syria could cheer me up tonight. Even if the Damascus falls tomorrow, it still wouldn't over-shadow killing of Aloush the Scum, especially considering the fact that he was the top dog of Saudis in Syria.


Big deal another Syrian killed.



Shaagird said:


> y u r so much obsessed about terrorists. you should be thankful to the Asad govt. for exterminating them


Firstly address my arguments dont talk about my obsessions.
Secondly Assad arms and supports terrorists, not talking that he is a biggest terrorist himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaagird

500 said:


> Big deal another Syrian killed.
> 
> 
> Firstly address my arguments dont talk about my obsessions.
> Secondly Assad arms and supports terrorists, not talking that he is a biggest terrorist himself.


First , there ain't any valid arguments to begin with.
Second , Asad govt is recognized by the U.N 
Third, what you are doing by aiding terrorists, comes into the category of war crimes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

gau8av said:


> looks like they did
> 
> Top Syrian rebel leader killed in air strike in Damascus suburb: rebel sources| Reuters


a sectarian guy dead. good news for Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

jamahir said:


> yes, we can agree on this news.


I was actually hoping Modi would make a statement about the leading role Russia have taken in combating terror in Syria but this latest visit was very underwhelming.

understandable though, Arab, MENA issues are not a priority for the leadership here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680458109526126592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Big deal another Syrian killed.



Indeed, a very very big deal. 

Footage of the strike that killed Aloush and 21 other high ranking commanders.





Another big hit: Top commander of Faylaq Al-Rahman Abu Al-Nasser was also killed in the strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Indeed, a very very big deal.
> 
> Footage of the strike that killed Aloush and 21 other high ranking commanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another big hit: Top commander of Faylaq Al-Rahman Abu Al-Nasser was also killed in the strike.



Another Saudi sponsored zombie bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaysh al Islam hasn't reported on the death yet (if its true at all), but they are still operating on the Marj al Sultan front:




And Hama:





Islam Alloush, who was supposedly among the dead, retweeted something posted 5 hours ago. Either he was injured as well or the strike didn't happen.
النقيب إسلام علوش (@islamdamas1980) | Twitter

Arabs protesting against YPG, supporting Jaysh al-Ashaer:

















Also a fun fact: *Hassan al Kharrat, the leader of Syrian rebels in Eastern Ghouta, was killed by the French on December 25th, 1925 during a firefight. If Zahran's death is true, it is history repeated 90 years later, a Syrian rebel killed by occupying forces who are helped by Alawites.*

If JAI's leadership is really eliminated (and I am skeptical because everyone is basing this off of a Reuters report; they're reliable but not always right) they can recover and become stronger just like Ahrar al Sham did. New leadership = new ideas, strategies, tactics, zeal.

Jaish al Islam also graduated recruits just yesterday:
دورة الإعداد الجهادي أسود الحق في درعا
Spacing is good (finally! Rebels bunch up too much), but injured evacuated is bad - he takes his time and picks up the gun of the injured, which is a bad idea.

Seems Zahran Alloush has passed away, this is apparently the new leader, Abu Hamam:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

500 said:


> Peto exaggerates loy advance as usual. They have only fire control of the highway



No Khalidiya has also been captured and that is essentially cutting off the highway and Peto has been one of the more reliable sources in the war as of late.



500 said:


> The corridor lost by Assadists contains 3 large cities: Idlib, Ariha, Jisr and many villages.
> On the other hand Qalamoun region is empty desert.



Except the corridor that the goverment lost was of little strategic importance to them. It was purely symbolic. Neither it blocked any border crossings or gave them any staging points. It was always a case of when they would lose and not if they would lose it. Also Ariha and Jisr werent "big cities". They were towns with population in 25K-30K range while Idlib was big city of 150,000.

On the other hand the Qalamoun was a vital logistical point for the rebels into Syria from Arsal and that is now cut off. The last remaining town of Zabadani also has been forced into a truce. And no, it wasnt "empty desert either". A lot of towns were there. Not to mention the recent losses in Rif latakia and Rif aleppo.

Anyway not to divert from my original point, the "land loss" percentage you initially posted is highly misleading since the bulk of that loss is un-inhabitable and sparsely populated desert areas in Homs and Damascus.



500 said:


> No one supports Assad. .



Just as its your opinion, my opinion and one that is much more feasible is that the urban, middle class sunnis who have accustomed to a certain way of life are not comfortable with the wahhabis who dominate the opposition and also there is bit of class warfare here where the opposition is primarily rural, conservative poor along with foreign jhadis.

Assad for now has the support of a good number of sunnis, alawites, shias , druze and christians. That is the fact. *Why *he has that support it depends on each one and its subjective*. *That along with the fact the Kurds are acting a third entity with their own fight with the wahhabi opposition makes his position stronger.




500 said:


> In Syria hardly 50 K Alawites and Druze are fighting for Assad willingly. Thats about it. There are additional 150 K Christians and Sunnis and even Aalwis and Druze who are drafted to army and NDF by force and fear, therefore have zero motivation and terrible fighters.
> 
> Rebels on the other hand have some 150 K force which is all volunteer. Thats why despite total lack of weapons they were chasing Assadists in 2012.



Wow 500. You must someday look up the difference between opinion and facts. Don't ever confuse between the two. Almost every single word you just uttered is your opinion/bias which is unprovable/unverifiable and there is no point in even trying to counter them.





500 said:


> In 2012 FSA had virtually no support. Yet they kicked Assad butt.



Yeah no. This is an article in pro-rebel Hurriyet from September 2012 and it already documents how the FSA is unravelling and the jihadis are increasingly leading the fight. And it was in 2012 that Turkey started supporting the rebels with military support and hosting them.

Syrian rebels: Too fragmented, unruly - MIDEAST

FTA



> The Jihadists, Islamists, pro-al-Qaida and secular groups that are not under the control of the FSA and which are fighting in different areas of Syria against the Syrian regime forces prove *how fragmented and disorganized the Syrian rebel groups were in Syria*





> The most prominent rebel group, the “Free Syrian Army” (FSA) – *who listed its main base as in the southern Turkish city of Hatay on its website* – is the best connected with the SNC.





> SNC Executive Committee member Semir Nashar has just met three different leaders from three different rebel groups fighting in Aleppo where heavy clashes have been going on between the rebels and regime forces for one month.
> 
> *“Nashar has met one rebel from Jabhat al-Nusra which is al-Qaida in Syria,*





> *The SNC member said mainly Chechens, Libyans and a few Afghans were fighting on the fronts in Syria*. “Most of them fight in Syria to be martyrs,” he added.



In 2012, not only did the FSA had foreign support - they were not even based in Syria - they were also unruly and not capable of putting up a fight . Additional point a lot of foreign wahhabis fresh from the libian war and from caucuses had invaded syria at that point and Nusra was active then. It was only after the opposition took in the foreigners did the government took in Hezbollah and much later the first Iraqi militia , Liwa Abu fadl al Abbas in damascus to protect the sayyida zeinab shrine which was under attack by wahhabis.

Fact remains if the opposition had not received any foreign support, the rebellion would have been crushed by the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaysh al Islam hasn't reported on the death yet (if its true at all)


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> lol


That's Faylaq al Sham. Now go read my updated post.


----------



## KS

Dr.Thrax said:


> If JAI's leadership is really eliminated (and I am skeptical because everyone is basing this off of a Reuters report; they're reliable but not always right) they can recover and become stronger just like Ahrar al Sham did. New leadership = new ideas, strategies, tactics, zeal.



His death is confirmed and along with a host of leaders.

And whether they could repeat Ahrar remains to be seen. Ahrar had the advantage of turkish patronage and border connectivity that helped them recoup in peace and bounce back. Not sure if Jaish Islam has that advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

BBC is also reporting it: Syrian rebel leaders die in air strike - BBC News

The zombie is so dead.

Also in the video above, it appears that this was no simple building. There were underground tunnels and a complex probably storing ammunition. As the smart bomb hits, the underground tunnels and complex explode and you can see the plume of smoke rising from other entrance points of the underground complex away from the main building.

The zombies died in their bunkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Another point is that reportedly SyAAF carried out the strike - atleast that is what pro-govt twitter tell us - but there is simply no way to confirm it.

Either way, one of the most influential rebel leader in Syria bites the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

The cannibal zombies are being defeated in Syria and Iraq by the government forces of Syria and Iraq. Cannibalism has no place in 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

KS said:


> No Khalidiya has also been captured and that is essentially cutting off the highway and Peto has been one of the more reliable sources in the war as of late.


I brought u a loyalist proof. If they controlled a road like Peto is showing they would broadcast it all over.
Peto is well know for exaggerating loyalists. I remember how he claimed that Kafr Shams is under Assad until Assadists started storming it.



> Except the corridor that the goverment lost was of little strategic importance to them. It was purely symbolic. Neither it blocked any border crossings or gave them any staging points. It was always a case of when they would lose and not if they would lose it. Also Ariha and Jisr werent "big cities". They were towns with population in 25K-30K range while Idlib was big city of 150,000.


These townc connected to Fua and Kafria they had large Sunni population which can be drafted. Thy have very strong concreted buildings. Check pics of Jisr and South Aleppo villages they are capturing now. Huge dfference.



> Anyway not to divert from my original point, the "land loss" percentage you initially posted is highly misleading since the bulk of that loss is un-inhabitable and sparsely populated desert areas in Homs and Damascus.


The opposite. Rebels captured dence populated Idlib, while Assad empty Qalamoun.




> Assad for now has the support of a good number of sunnis, alawites, shias , druze and christians. That is the fact. *Why *he has that support it depends on each one and its subjective*. *That along with the fact the Kurds are acting a third entity with their own fight with the wahhabi opposition makes his position stronger.


I bring u a fact: Assad with THOUSANDS of tanks and HUNDREDS of jets was miserably losing to lightly armed rebels. Back in 2012 they had not even TOWS and only tiny number of self made mortars.

another fact that only ~10 K foreign mercenaries drastically changed a pic in 2013 for Assad. That shows how tiny is loyal to Assad force.

If Assad had 200 K loyal troops 10 K would not change anything.

So spare me fairy tales about Sunni support of Assad. Even Alawites dont want to fight for Assad thats why he is forced to bring foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

gau8av said:


> I was actually hoping Modi would make a statement about the leading role Russia have taken in combating terror in Syria but this latest visit was very underwhelming.
> 
> understandable though, Arab, MENA issues are not a priority for the leadership here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680458109526126592



firstly, i don't visit this thread because it is populated by the lies of the israeli soldier ( possibly mossad disinformant ), 500, and the traitor, thrax, and all their friends.

secondly, about modi, there is nothing that modi or the bjp government share with the syrian government which governs syria nominally on socialist/progressive lines... in the 30+ countries modi visited since his inauguration, why didn't he visit syria and meet with president bashar al-assad and offer supports and co-operation of all kind?? surely, superman modi does not fear nato backlash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Absolutely. The leader of the cannibal zombie cult is so dead: Russian raids kill prominent Syrian rebel commander - Al Jazeera English

Even pro-zombie news media is reporting it.

Is there any better way to start 2016?!



500 said:


> I brought u a loyalist proof. If they controlled a road like Peto is showing they would broadcast it all over.
> Peto is well know for exaggerating loyalists. I remember how he claimed that Kafr Shams is under Assad until Assadists started storming it.
> 
> 
> These townc connected to Fua and Kafria they had large Sunni population which can be drafted. Thy have very strong concreted buildings. Check pics of Jisr and South Aleppo villages they are capturing now. Huge dfference.
> 
> 
> The opposite. Rebels captured dence populated Idlib, while Assad empty Qalamoun.
> 
> 
> 
> I bring u a fact: Assad with THOUSANDS of tanks and HUNDREDS of jets was miserably losing to lightly armed rebels. Back in 2012 they had not even TOWS and only tiny number of self made mortars.
> 
> another fact that only ~10 K foreign mercenaries drastically changed a pic in 2013 for Assad. That shows how tiny is loyal to Assad force.
> 
> If Assad had 200 K loyal troops 10 K would not change anything.
> 
> So spare me fairy tales about Sunni support of Assad. Even Alawites dont want to fight for Assad thats why he is forced to bring foreigners.



Stop your lies.

Every one knows you are here supporting cannibal zombies.

The cannibals are being defeated.

Today thousands of zombies surrendered to Syrian Army and this is confirmed by United Nations: Syrian Islamists to be evacuated from southern Damascus | The Guardian

The cannibals now have only two choices: 1- Die or 2- Surrender to Syrian Army.

Your help is not reaching them. No matter how much you shout here. The cannibals are being cleansed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Da'esh subhumans and their families taken out of Damascus en route to Raqqa on regime busses.


----------



## Daneshmand

The news is coming out that the leader of cannibal zombies was killed by the Syrian Air Force and not in a Russian strike as had been reported: Regime air strike kills Syria rebel chief ahead of peace talks 

It appears the resupplied Syrian Air Force is taking a more active role now.

The cannibal zombies will have nowhere to hide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Daneshmand said:


> BBC is also reporting it: Syrian rebel leaders die in air strike - BBC News
> 
> The zombie is so dead.
> 
> Also in the video above, it appears that this was no simple building. There were underground tunnels and a complex probably storing ammunition. As the smart bomb hits, the underground tunnels and complex explode and you can see the plume of smoke rising from other entrance points of the underground complex away from the main building.
> 
> The zombies died in their bunkers.


All news outlets get their source from either the AP or Reuters. Doesn't matter who reports it, matters how.
But yes, his death is confirmed.



KS said:


> His death is confirmed and along with a host of leaders.
> 
> And whether they could repeat Ahrar remains to be seen. Ahrar had the advantage of turkish patronage and border connectivity that helped them recoup in peace and bounce back. Not sure if Jaish Islam has that advantage.


Not sure about the "host of leaders" part since he was killed on a tour of the Marj al Sultan front, not during a high ranking meeting. As I said, Islam Alloush is still alive (if he is the only one who uses his account.)



Daneshmand said:


> The news is coming out that the leader of cannibal zombies was killed by the Syrian Air Force and not in a Russian strike as had been reported: Regime air strike kills Syria rebel chief ahead of peace talks
> 
> It appears the resupplied Syrian Air Force is taking a more active role now.
> 
> The cannibal zombies will have nowhere to hide.


Not SyAAF, too accurate to be SyAAF. He was in a convoy, SyAAF has shown they can't hit jack shit, except civilians of course.
Also, what's your obsession with Zombies? Have a sexual fantasy about them or something?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Rest in hell man .



Spoiler: Zahran Alloush











Hope after his death , terrorists accept the truce so that people in Eastern Ghouta no longer suffer .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av




----------



## United

Militarily and Economically Russia is crumbling


----------



## veg

United said:


> Militarily and Economically Russia is crumbling



Grapes are sour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Battlefield maps
















Oil convoy smashed




*

*Syrian women under arms




The Sauds/Qataris/jordanians nightmare



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United




----------



## Ceylal

*Isis oil convoy to Turkey




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078








 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> *Isis oil convoy to Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Neither ISIS nor oil. Lame propaganda for retards.

Meanwhile Americans aka Kurds take Tishrin Dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Zahran Aloush's death overshadowed an important event yesterday.

Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham terrorists launched a very heavy attack against Bashkuy and Handarat villages in northern Aleppo yesterday, using their Uzbek and Chechen terrorists as front runners and sending a suicide bomber first. Hundreds of terrorists participated in the attack. In first hours they managed to get near the village itself and nearly enter it, but defenders of the town kicked them back and recaptured all the lost areas.

At least 70 terrorists were killed in the attack (though SOHR only mentioned 40, no one expects them to report against terrorists anyways) while 16 of the defenders were martyred, all of which were residents of Nubol and Zahra towns. Also 12 SAA soldiers were martyred too. There are many pics of dead terrorist corpses.

At least 3 tanks and 2 BMPs were capture or destroyed.












Terrorists' suicide bomber. It was destroyed 250 meters away from its destination and before reaching the first line of defense. Rebels without suicide bombers is like a car without tires.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> At least 70 terrorists were killed in the attack


That means no more than 30.


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> *Isis oil convoy to Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992773344116078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a single tanker can be seen in that video, do you think people are stupid or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> That means no more than 30.


You don't have to quote every post of mine to give some nonsense. Seriously, why are you so obsessed with me? If you have any news to add, you just do it, you don't have to act like a troll every single time and quote all of my posts for the sake of quoting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farag

Ahmed Jo said:


> Da'esh subhumans and their families taken out of Damascus en route to Raqqa on regime busses.
> View attachment 282390



It looks like the subhuman people are not leaving to protest alloush death.
Assad gave syrians the best Christmas present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Why don't they use chemical weapons on rebels?


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> You don't have to quote every post of mine to give some nonsense. Seriously, why are you so obsessed with me? If you have any news to add, you just do it, you don't have to act like a troll every single time and quote all of my posts for the sake of quoting.




Her Commanding Officer has ordered her to keep it tight on you. She is under orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Old video of Zahran Alloush (in Arabic) saying that fighting daesh is better than fighting the regime.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680441956850397184
This is a daesh sympathizer account btw.


----------



## Daneshmand

Ahmed Jo said:


> Old video of Zahran Alloush (in Arabic) saying that fighting daesh is better than fighting the regime.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680441956850397184
> This is a daesh sympathizer account btw.



They are all the same filth. All are Takfiris. Just because Takfiris fight among themselves as well, does not mean, one is better than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Iraqis kill rebels in southern Aleppo province. 18+. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Not a single tanker can be seen in that video, do you think people are stupid or something?


nobody knows indeed. if they are smart of course they don't use tankers.
so the way or another, there is no proof .



Ahmed Jo said:


> Old video of Zahran Alloush (in Arabic) saying that fighting daesh is better than fighting the regime.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680441956850397184
> This is a daesh sympathizer account btw.


he was a Ben Laden sympathizer


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> Old video of Zahran Alloush (in Arabic) saying that fighting daesh is better than fighting the regime.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680441956850397184
> This is a daesh sympathizer account btw.


 Saying that Aloush was against ISIS is like saying Devil is against Lucifer (if we assume they are not the same), so your argument is invalid. That scumbag had nothing short of Al-Baghdadi. One of the best huntings in Syria since 2011.


----------



## 500

Funny how Putin propagandists boast that they they did in 1 week more against ISIS than Americans in 1 year. Meanwhile they lost to ISIS Mahin town while Americans in same period gained huge lands around al Hawl and now in Tishrin.















Serpentine said:


> You don't have to quote every post of mine to give some nonsense. Seriously, why are you so obsessed with me? If you have any news to add, you just do it, you don't have to act like a troll every single time and quote all of my posts for the sake of quoting.


I reply to everyone in equal way. Did u ever see me using rebel numbers for Assad casualties? I never did that coz its silly. Here a simple rule: if ether assadists or rebel say they killed 100, you should immediately divide it by 2-5 at least.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

December, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

From Twitter:
#SAA set up an ambush on terrorists in #Daraa #Syria. Blowing 2 buildings full of terrorists.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680836028937187329



#Syria #Aleppo #EasternAleppo #SAA #NDF Raise Flag on #تل_شربع Tel Sherbea

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680810967807225856


Serpentine said:


> Zahran Aloush's death overshadowed an important event yesterday.
> 
> Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham terrorists launched a very heavy attack against Bashkuy and Handarat villages in northern Aleppo yesterday, using their Uzbek and Chechen terrorists as front runners and sending a suicide bomber first. Hundreds of terrorists participated in the attack. In first hours they managed to get near the village itself and nearly enter it, but defenders of the town kicked them back and recaptured all the lost areas.
> 
> At least 70 terrorists were killed in the attack (though SOHR only mentioned 40, no one expects them to report against terrorists anyways) while 16 of the defenders were martyred, all of which were residents of Nubol and Zahra towns. Also 12 SAA soldiers were martyred too. There are many pics of dead terrorist corpses.
> 
> At least 3 tanks and 2 BMPs were capture or destroyed.


^^^Video


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Funny how Putin propagandists boast that they they did in 1 week more against ISIS than Americans in 1 year. Meanwhile they lost to ISIS Mahin town while Americans in same period gained huge lands around al Hawl and now in Tishrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reply to everyone in equal way. Did u ever see me using rebel numbers for Assad casualties? I never did that coz its silly. Here a simple rule: if ether assadists or rebel say they killed 100, you should immediately divide it by 2-5 at least.



What is funny is thinking that ISIS is acting against the US and allies .

As the time goes on more facts are revealed showing ISIS has been a tool to change the map of Middle East in favor of the US and Zions . They are programmed to fight to death against anti American forces while lose ground to US backed groups like a piece of cake .


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> nobody knows indeed. if they are smart of course they don't use tankers.
> so the way or another, there is no proof .


Then how do Russian drones know those are oil convoy? You folk getting funnier with your excuses but keep continue because that way normal thinking people can see which side is lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

There was a Russian drone shot down above Al Malah in Aleppo. What's so special about it? It's Israeli made. "Axis of resistance" continues with idiocy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Then how do Russian drones know those are oil convoy? You folk getting funnier with your excuses but keep continue because that way normal thinking people can see which side is lying.


you are so fanatic that you didn't even understand what i was saying
"there is no proof" <- that's my words retard


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> you are so fanatic that you didn't even understand what i was saying
> "there is no proof" <- that's my words retard


Yeah everyone who doesnt agree with you is fanatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Yeah everyone who doesnt agree with you is fanatic.


you accuse me to say the exact opposite of what i was saying
so yes you are a retard


----------



## Falcon29

Surprised that Israel targeted Kuntar. Of course the only people to respond are Palestinians from refugee camps in Lebanon. Let's see if Iran/Hezb will offer any retaliation of some sort. Nasrallah did make statements regarding that today. 

Also the Aloush development is big. It won't impact much on the ground but it is symbolic blow against opposition.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Surprised that Israel targeted Kuntar. Of course the only people to respond are Palestinians from refugee camps in Lebanon. Let's see if Iran/Hezb will offer any retaliation of some sort. Nasrallah did make statements regarding that today.


Funny thing, freeing that old child murderer was the ONLY achievement of Hezbollah in 2006 war. Now even this is gone. Why did they sacrifice over 500 Hezbies and billions of Iranian $$?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Funny thing, freeing that old child murderer was the ONLY achievement of Hezbollah in 2006 war. Now even this is gone. Why did they sacrifice over 500 Hezbies and billions of Iranian $$?



Your business between you and Lebanon is your business, not mine. I still believe this was stupid, provocative and uneccassary move. He was probably going to die in the battlefield against opposition but you know gave yourself trouble for no reason.

Your government is very extreme and radical. What's more important is your actions towards Palestinians. I can't understand how your people are content with them. It's making everyone more angry and future conflicts will be worse than past ones.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681106570730692608





17 Nusra members killed in a perfectly executed ambush by Hezbollah in Deraa countryside. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681201400022478848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudi National Campaign provides nearly half a million school bags for the children of Syrian refugees






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680712167641976836

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

SAA/Hezbollah ATGM


----------



## A.M.

Baghdadi released a new audio message today. It contained the usual rambling but what was interesting was that he threatened Israel via attacking and liberating Jerusalem.


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> There was a Russian drone shot down above Al Malah in Aleppo. What's so special about it? It's Israeli made. "Axis of resistance" continues with idiocy.




We bought a dozen Israeli Drones in 2011 and now we are using them, and your point it is what exactly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Iraqis kill rebels in southern Aleppo province. 18+. Graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.


I feel proud of them the way they handle their guns using it is professional, no doubt god is with you men go beat and defeat these terrorists help safe the children and the innocent men an women of Syria.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Malik Alashter said:


> I feel proud of them the way they handle their guns using it is professional, no doubt god is with you men go beat and defeat these terrorists help safe the children and the innocent men an women of Syria.


Same out as always: Mosul is still occupied by terrorists, these Iraqis in Aleppo have no honor.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ahmed Jo said:


> Same out as always: Mosul is still occupied by terrorists, these Iraqis in Aleppo have no honor.


Believe me if we don't care about sectarian war not only in Iraq but it would be the whole region trust e we would crush them and their supporters like an elephant crushing a rat, but thanks to Allah we have people like Imam Sistani who holding Shiite from any such conflict that will divide this region in an utterly way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Malik Alashter said:


> Believe me if we don't care about sectarian war not only in Iraq but it would be the whole region trust e we would crush them and their supporters like an elephant crushing a rat, but thanks to Allah we have people like Imam Sistani who holding Shiite from any such conflict that will divide this region in an utterly way.




In fact that's the main difference between Shias and Sunnis .

In Shia Islam leadership plays an important part while on the other hand there is nothing called leadership in Sunni Islam leading them to embrace extremism , Secularism etc .

If there were sane leaders like Grand Ayatollah Sistani in Sunni countries across the world , bunch of sell out western backed Saudi Sheikhs wouldn't have poisoned Muslims minds to form Al Qaeda , Taliban , ISIS , Boko Haram , Ahrar Ash Sham , Al Shabab etc and instead of slaughtering each other or pointing their guns at other Muslims , they would have been united to wipe the filth of Zionism which is the greatest enemy of Islam and Muslims .

Alas , People see the truth and ignore it every single day in order not to challenge their fanaticism .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> In fact that's the main difference between Shias and Sunnis .
> 
> In Shia Islam leadership plays an important part while on the other hand there is nothing called leadership in Sunni Islam leading them to embrace extremism , Secularism etc .
> 
> If there were sane leaders like Grand Ayatollah Sistani in Sunni countries across the world , bunch of sell out western backed Saudi Sheikhs wouldn't have poisoned Muslims minds to form Al Qaeda , Taliban , ISIS , Boko Haram , Ahrar Ash Sham , Al Shabab etc and instead of slaughtering each other or pointing their guns at other Muslims , they would have been united to wipe the filth of Zionism which is the greatest enemy of Islam and Muslims .
> 
> Alas , People see the truth and ignore it every single day in order not to challenge their fanaticism .


Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world. 

Your Ayatulas supported the ethnic cleansing of 700,000 Muslims in Azerbaijan.

Your Ayatulas ethnically cleansed 10 million Muslims in Syria and daily murdering dozens of civilians in past 4 years non stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world.
> 
> Your Ayatulas supported the ethnic cleansing of 700,000 Muslims in Azerbaijan.
> 
> Your Ayatulas ethnically cleansed 10 million Muslims in Syria and daily murdering dozens of civilians in past 4 years non stop.



@500, Defender of Muslims Everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world.



Different in nature. 



> Your Ayatulas supported the ethnic cleansing of 700,000 Muslims in Azerbaijan.



Funny coming from an Israeli, whose country has caused millions of Sunni Palestinian refugees throughout the region. Only so a bunch of White Russians and other Europeans could set-up their colonial project in the hearth of the Sunni world.


----------



## T-55

Multiple bombs kill over 30 in Homs


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world.
> 
> Your Ayatulas supported the ethnic cleansing of 700,000 Muslims in Azerbaijan.
> 
> Your Ayatulas ethnically cleansed 10 million Muslims in Syria and daily murdering dozens of civilians in past 4 years non stop.



Suicide attacks against military forces dates back to WW2 as far as I know .

If Shia leaders were pro suicide attacks , we would have seen them every day / week / month or at least year but we don't see .

The last suicide attack by Shias happened 30 years ago and we have not seen things like that again despite the fact that Shias have been the main victims of such attacks all around the world . From Afganistan , Pakistan , Iran , Iraq , Syria , Lebanon , Yemen , Nigeria , etc .

So if anyone has the right to condemn suicide attacks , That should be Shias as number one victim .


----------



## Timur

The SiLent crY said:


> the main victims of such attacks



thats not true.. your brain confuses you.. the same effect happens when you wait the queue in supermarket.. you think you always choose the slowest checkstand..


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Funny coming from an Israeli, whose country has caused millions of Sunni Palestinian refugees throughout the region. Only so a bunch of White Russians and other Europeans could set-up their colonial project in the hearth of the Sunni world.


These millions are fiction. Since the beginning of Zionism Muslim population in Palestine is growing like never before from 400 K to nearly 6 million. On the other hand Muslim population in Karabakh is totally cleansed. And you guys support it.



The SiLent crY said:


> Suicide attacks against military forces dates back to WW2 as far as I know .


Ayatulas were first who used suicide attacks against civil targets. Like embassies in Lebanon.



> If Shia leaders were pro suicide attacks , we would have seen them every day / week / month or at least year but we don't see .


Why use suicide bomb when u can drop bombs from helicopters? Ayatulas are evil, but not dumb (unlike their supporters).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

masud said:


> View attachment 282974




Mast Cheez !!


----------



## gau8av

masud said:


> View attachment 282974


nice, Syrian NDF ?


----------



## masud

gau8av said:


> nice, Syrian NDF ?


look,s like government tropps to me.



Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Mast Cheez !!


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> These millions are fiction. Since the beginning of Zionism Muslim population in Palestine is growing like never before from 400 K to nearly 6 million. On the other hand Muslim population in Karabakh is totally cleansed. And you guys support it.



Thanks to Israel, 700.000 Palestinians fled their home or were expelled in 1948 alone. Millions of people in the region are descendants of these refugees, only because some Europeans with Jewish complexes were convinced of their biblical claim on the lands of the very same people that Iran has supported with billions of dollars and tons of blood. Your colonial nation has killed tens of thousands of Arabs, and still treats them like second-class citizens. 

And go cry me a river over Karabakh. Iran had nothing to do with that.


----------



## masud

gyes, i have a question but don,t know where to ask. so i ask it here?
1) did isil ever try to liberat palastien or want to attack israil?
2) is there any chance to divert the isil jihadi sprit to setup a islamic state in israil...............gyes where is a problem there is an oportunity too.


----------



## 19887

Surenas said:


> Thanks to Israel, 700.000 Palestinians fled their home or were expelled in 1948 alone. Millions of people in the region are descendants of these refugees, only because some Europeans with Jewish complexes were convinced of their biblical claim on the lands of the very same people that Iran has supported with billions of dollars and tons of blood. Your colonial nation has killed tens of thousands of Arabs, and still treats them like second-class citizens.
> 
> And go cry me a river over Karabakh. Iran had nothing to do with that.


Thanks to the Palestinians who got a country from the UN but attacked Israel and lost , and thanks to the Arab states who told the Palestinians to run away from Israel because they gonna push Israel to the sea and guess what - they lost .


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Thanks to Israel, 700.000 Palestinians fled their home or were expelled in 1948 alone. Millions of people in the region are descendants of these refugees, only because some Europeans with Jewish complexes were convinced of their biblical claim on the lands of the very same people that Iran has supported with billions of dollars and tons of blood. Your colonial nation has killed tens of thousands of Arabs, and still treats them like second-class citizens.


Virtually all of them are migrants who came to work in Haifa and Tel Aviv area after the Zionist migration. Like Sheikh Kassam (Hamas 1# role model) who came from Syria or Arafat who came from Egypt. Once the war of 1948 started they returned home. The only instance when Muslim population in Palestine decreased in 20th century was during the WW1 1914-1917. All other time it kept rapidly growing.



> And go cry me a river over Karabakh. Iran had nothing to do with that.


Iran supports Armenia which ethnically cleansed 700,000 Muslims. That's REAL ethnic cleansing not fake one. 

Karabakh (the REAL ethnic cleansing, supported by Ayatulas):
1989 - 700,000 Muslims
2015 - 0 Muslims

Palestine (fake ethnic cleansing, Ayatulas shed crocodile tears):
1880 - 400,000 Muslims
2015 - 5,700,000 Muslims


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> These millions are fiction. Since the beginning of Zionism Muslim population in Palestine is growing like never before from 400 K to nearly 6 million. On the other hand Muslim population in Karabakh is totally cleansed. And you guys support it.
> 
> 
> Ayatulas were first who used suicide attacks against civil targets. Like embassies in Lebanon.
> 
> 
> Why use suicide bomb when u can drop bombs from helicopters? Ayatulas are evil, but not dumb (unlike their supporters).



If we keep going back, we can trace suicide attacks all the way back to the Sicarii, who assasinated their enemies using hidden daggers in suicide missions as usually they had no way of escaping after their hit.

This was back in 1 AD.

Oh and they were a Jewish sect. But hey, that's not important as I am sure there were probably other sects like this before the Jews but it just isn't recorded.

_The historian Josephus describes the Sicarii as a group of Zealots that were particularly 
aggressive in opposing the Roman occupation in and around Jerusalem in the first 
century AD. They were known for their bold daylight attacks on Romans and on Jews 
who supported the Roman occupation. With their curve-bladed knives (Latin: 
sica=dagger) hidden under their robes, these Sicarii would seek out their enemies during 
crowded festivals and assassinate them. (Josephus, Ch’s 8, 10 & 11) The Sicarii regularly 
used tactics that would induce fear and terror in their target population, which included 
kidnappings, assassinations, and large scale poisoning. They justified their killing of 
fellow Jews because it demonstrated the consequences of collaborating with the Roman 
invaders, and that the Romans could not protect these collaborators. (Hudson 1999, 21)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world.


I've stopped responding to you because you blatantly make up "information" on this forum. But, against my better judgement, I'll refute your post one more time knowing full and well that you won't stop and will continue to pound away on the keyboard that should have never been given to you.

Suicide Terrorism: Development & Characteristics

*"Looking at history of terrorism, it can be seen that suicide attacks are in actuality a very old modus operandi . In ancient times two notorious sects, the Jewish Sicairis and the Islamic Hashishiyun became infamous for such attacks*. In the 18th century, suicide tactics were used on the Malabar coast of Southwestern India, in Atjeh in Northern Sumatra and in Mindanao and Sulu in the Southern Philippines. In all of these places Muslims carried out suicide attacks in their fight against Western hegemony and colonial rule."


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> If we keep going back, we can trace suicide attacks all the way back to the Sicarii, who assasinated their enemies using hidden daggers in suicide missions as usually they had no way of escaping after their hit.
> 
> This was back in 1 AD.
> 
> Oh and they were a Jewish sect. But hey, that's not important as I am sure there were probably other sects like this before the Jews but it just isn't recorded.
> 
> _The historian Josephus describes the Sicarii as a group of Zealots that were particularly
> aggressive in opposing the Roman occupation in and around Jerusalem in the first
> century AD. They were known for their bold daylight attacks on Romans and on Jews
> who supported the Roman occupation. With their curve-bladed knives (Latin:
> sica=dagger) hidden under their robes, these Sicarii would seek out their enemies during
> crowded festivals and assassinate them. (Josephus, Ch’s 8, 10 & 11) The Sicarii regularly
> used tactics that would induce fear and terror in their target population, which included
> kidnappings, assassinations, and large scale poisoning. They justified their killing of
> fellow Jews because it demonstrated the consequences of collaborating with the Roman
> invaders, and that the Romans could not protect these collaborators. (Hudson 1999, 21)_


Thats not suicide attack. Next.



A.M. said:


> I've stopped responding to you because you blatantly make up "information" on this forum. But, against my better judgement, I'll refute your post one more time knowing full and well that you won't stop and will continue to pound away on the keyboard that should have never been given to you.
> 
> Suicide Terrorism: Development & Characteristics
> 
> *"Looking at history of terrorism, it can be seen that suicide attacks are in actuality a very old modus operandi . In ancient times two notorious sects, the Jewish Sicairis and the Islamic Hashishiyun became infamous for such attacks*. In the 18th century, suicide tactics were used on the Malabar coast of Southwestern India, in Atjeh in Northern Sumatra and in Mindanao and Sulu in the Southern Philippines. In all of these places Muslims carried out suicide attacks in their fight against Western hegemony and colonial rule."


_On December 15, 1981, the Iraqi Shi'a Islamist group al-Dawa carried out a suicide car bombing targeting the Iraqi embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The explosion leveled the embassy and killed 61 people, including Iraq's ambassador to Lebanon, and injured 110 others._

Bring example of suicide terror attack before this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> Thats not suicide attack. Next.
> 
> 
> _On December 15, 1981, the Iraqi Shi'a Islamist group al-Dawa carried out a suicide car bombing targeting the Iraqi embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The explosion leveled the embassy and killed 61 people, including Iraq's ambassador to Lebanon, and injured 110 others._
> 
> Bring example of suicide terror attack before this one.


Japanese Kamikazes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Thats not suicide attack. Next.
> 
> 
> _On December 15, 1981, the Iraqi Shi'a Islamist group al-Dawa carried out a suicide car bombing targeting the Iraqi embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The explosion leveled the embassy and killed 61 people, including Iraq's ambassador to Lebanon, and injured 110 others._
> 
> Bring example of suicide terror attack before this one.


that's suicide attack so no sugar coating it . and if you mean suicide bombing we have these


> The first suicide "bomber" was Russian.[52] The invention of dynamite in the 1860s presented revolutionary and terrorist groups in Europe with a weapon nearly twenty times more powerful than gunpowder, but with technical challenges to detonating it "in the right place at the right time". One way around that obstacle was to use a human trigger, and this was the technique that assassinated Tsar Alexander II of Russia in 1881.[52] [53] A would-be suicide-bomber killed Vyacheslav von Plehve, the Russian Minister of the Interior, in St Petersburg in 1904.[54]


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Thats not suicide attack. Next.



A lot of scholars do consider it as a suicide attack. Sorry, i'm not to blame, blame them.

By the way, that Jewish sect is not only can be applied to suicide attack, but can even be called an extremist terorrist group who engaged in suicide attacks against civilians to bring about fear and, you could say, terror against its enemies.

The more I read about the Sicarii, the more it seems they are like Palestinian resistance groups. The Jewish group was using suicide assassination attacks and they even got involved in hostage taking in exchange for prisoners,

"During that procuratorship the Sicarii adopted a new tactic of seizing hostages in order to obtain the release of their comrades who had fallen into the hands of the Romans. It was thus that they seized the secretary of*Eleazar, the son of the previous high priest, *Ananias, who served as "captain of the Temple" (στρατηγός τοῦ ὶεροῦ) and sent a message to Ananias that he would be released only in exchange for ten of their men who were being held by Albinus. "

Jews, you used to be cool. What happened, bros?


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Why use suicide bomb when u can drop bombs from helicopters? Ayatulas are evil, but not dumb (unlike their supporters).


Wonder why you hate shiite oh yes I forgot it's hezbillah no blame. But wait you hate shiite ayatullah because they are uncontrollable not like sunnis clerics they are always in bowing status to their regimes they are really Mr, yes.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> We bought a dozen Israeli Drones in 2011 and now we are using them, and your point it is what exactly ?


Nothing, just sticking it to the Iranians on this forum who worship Russia as some kind of "enemy" to Israel when you two are allies.



Madali said:


> @500, Defender of Muslims Everywhere.


Brave coming from someone who supports Assad

Rebels have lost Dudiyan, Ghazal, and Qarah Kubri to ISIS, thanks to mazar Russia's airstrikes.

Civilians and rebels in Rebel held Aleppo and Aleppo countryside share their thoughts about ISIS:





As per usual, YPG backstab rebels and go against ceasefire agreement, again attacking Azaz. Now rebels are fighting a 3-front war, and tensions are brewing in the East between Jaysh al Ashaer (FSA) and YPG factions. More complexity to Syria, all thanks to Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> that's suicide attack so no sugar coating it . and if you mean suicide bombing we have these


These examples were neither terror, nor suicide. These were risky assassinations. They were throwing bombs to coach of the officials. It was very risky and many times they were injured and killed but not suicide.

The murderer of Alexander II was injured from his bomb and died 10 hours later, the murderer of Plehve was injured but survived.



Malik Alashter said:


> Wonder why you hate shiite oh yes I forgot it's hezbillah no blame. But wait you hate shiite ayatullah because they are uncontrollable not like sunnis clerics they are always in bowing status to their regimes they are really Mr, yes.


I dont have a problem with Shia I have a problem with Ayatula regime. Many Iranians share same views. And BTW Hamas and PIJ which are armed and supported by Ayatulas killed much more Israelis than Hezbollah.


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> Your Ayatulas are those who introduced the suicide terror to the world.
> 
> Your Ayatulas supported the ethnic cleansing of 700,000 Muslims in Azerbaijan.
> 
> Your Ayatulas ethnically cleansed 10 million Muslims in Syria and daily murdering dozens of civilians in past 4 years non stop.


there is no ethnic cleansing as you always barking about its armenian lands and the turks who invaded it and ethnic cleans it and the armenians toke their lands back 

you remind of of sunni who said the seljuks luberated anatolia while in reality they invaded it 
this scum also said that the armenian king worked with mongols to take seljuk land and this donkey ignore the fact this armenian land and they toke it back and the seljuks are invaders

since when the fake artificial invented created country by stalin were muslims??!! they are brainwashed turanians communists

iran have nothing to do with that war and even though the fake country who started barking at iran since their short histoy country came to existence they came from mongolia but they are barking at the natives you want iran to suppoort scums who claim iranian lands and they just came yesterday from mongolia??!!



Al-Qassam Brigade said:


>


yeah how poor they are but soon they are going to spread their terrorism in the christain crusader countries and canda will regret that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Nothing, just sticking it to the Iranians on this forum who worship Russia as some kind of "enemy" to Israel when you two are allies.
> .



Can you tell me which forum Iranian poster worships Russia as some kind of enemy of Israel? So that I can talk to them and tell them not to be stupid.

Iran and Russia are have foreign policies in regards to Syria that are synced. That does not mean that Iran and Russia are now bffs. Iran won't suddenly send soldiers to fight alongside Russians in Crimea nor will Russia come die for us if Iran was attacked by USA. Our current alliance is merely geopolitical strategic alignment.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> there is no ethnic cleansing as you always barking about its armenian lands and the turks who invaded it and ethnic cleans it and the armenians toke their lands back
> 
> you remind of of sunni who said the seljuks luberated anatolia while in reality they invaded it
> this scum also said that the armenian king worked with mongols to take seljuk land and this donkey ignore the fact this armenian land and they toke it back and the seljuks are invaders
> 
> since when the fake artificial invented created country by stalin were muslims??!! they are brainwashed turanians communists
> 
> iran have nothing to do with that war and even though the fake country who started barking at iran since their short histoy country came to existence they came from mongolia but they are barking at the natives you want iran to suppoort scums who claim iranian lands and they just came yesterday from mongolia??!!
> 
> 
> yeah how poor they are but soon they are going to spread their terrorism in the christain crusader countries and canda will regret that



I didn't want to reply to that Israeli's stupid Armenian argument troll because it made no sense. Even if what he said about Armenia was true (I have no idea to be honest) how is that relevant? We are supposed to not have any relation with any country with a dark history? Then why the FCK is Israel in good terms with freaking Germany!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Can you tell me which forum Iranian poster worships Russia as some kind of enemy of Israel? So that I can talk to them and tell them not to be stupid.
> 
> Iran and Russia are have foreign policies in regards to Syria that are synced. That does not mean that Iran and Russia are now bffs. Iran won't suddenly send soldiers to fight alongside Russians in Crimea nor will Russia come die for us if Iran was attacked by USA. Our current alliance is merely geopolitical strategic alignment.


Maybe you don't talk to enough Iranians lol


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Maybe you don't talk to enough Iranians lol



Which poster?


----------



## azzo

The SiLent crY said:


> In fact that's the main difference between Shias and Sunnis .
> 
> In Shia Islam leadership plays an important part while on the other hand there is nothing called leadership in Sunni Islam leading them to embrace extremism , Secularism etc .
> 
> If there were sane leaders like Grand Ayatollah Sistani in Sunni countries across the world , bunch of sell out western backed Saudi Sheikhs wouldn't have poisoned Muslims minds to form Al Qaeda , Taliban , ISIS , Boko Haram , Ahrar Ash Sham , Al Shabab etc and instead of slaughtering each other or pointing their guns at other Muslims , they would have been united to wipe the filth of Zionism which is the greatest enemy of Islam and Muslims .
> 
> Alas , People see the truth and ignore it every single day in order not to challenge their fanaticism .



Thats good for us, we dont have popes or bishops and we dont have tge islamic equivalent of the christian church institution.

Keep living in the dark ages barbarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> Keep living in the dark ages barbarians.


We shiite live in the dark ages!!!!!!!! do you believe what you wrote look at your people what they do in the name of Islam raping women as ( sabaya ) selling women also as ( sabaya ) killing unarmed men as kuffar that's not even in the dqays of the prophet happened yes that's happened on the day of Khalifa abo bakr and on the hand of Khalid the worst thug in the Islamic history.


----------



## SALMAN F

azzo said:


> Thats good for us, we dont have popes or bishops and we dont have tge islamic equivalent of the christian church institution.
> 
> Keep living in the dark ages barbarians.





Malik Alashter said:


> We shiite live in the dark ages!!!!!!!! do you believe what you wrote look at your people what they do in the name of Islam raping women as ( sabaya ) selling women also as ( sabaya ) killing unarmed men as kuffar that's not even in the dqays of the prophet happened yes that's happened on the day of Khalifa abo bakr and on the hand of Khalid the worst thug in the Islamic history.


That's the irony like another saudi call iranian regime as dark the people who read that will die from laughing its like Saudis live in France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

one weapon system I would love to see the Kurds using in Syria/Iraq


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These examples were neither terror, nor suicide. These were risky assassinations. They were throwing bombs to coach of the officials. It was very risky and many times they were injured and killed but not suicide.
> 
> The murderer of Alexander II was injured from his bomb and died 10 hours later, the murderer of Plehve was injured but survived.
> 
> 
> I dont have a problem with Shia I have a problem with Ayatula regime. Many Iranians share same views. And BTW Hamas and PIJ which are armed and supported by Ayatulas killed much more Israelis than Hezbollah.


he was ready to die have you forget the several hours before that he has wrote that he us destined to die young . and he throw the bomb in front of himself . how you say he expected to live . also what's the difference of a shia bombing a us Barack or French military headquarter by a Japanese crash d an explosive filled airplane into a warship or a Vietnamese storm French defensive line with empty guns and hope reach them and inflict damage with the bayonets or a Jew attack a political opponent in middle of its bodyguard's and supporters. Do you think the ones who bombed USA and French headquarter have no hope of surviving but the else had any hope of surviving ?


----------



## Serpentine

Life goes on.
















-----------------

SAA captured strategic Burj al-Qassab (near Noba mountain) in Latakia countryside, cutting militant route between their main strongholds in Jabal al-Akrad and Jabal al-Turkoman, Salma and Rabia.






--------------------------

SAA is also on the verge of taking Mahin town back from ISIS as the town is surrounded from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Aftermath of triple bombing attack in Homs




Militants evacuated from Zabadani after UN-brokered agreement


----------



## Barmin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> War , cannot be feared unless you view its carnage
> 
> The scholars can sit in their rooms and debate about morality however , someone is supplying weapons for this evil
> 
> Yet we will have folks who will debate and say "Its not cause to worry" or its not our war
> 
> The stories the images tell can't be forgotten , however we won't see their stories on the news channel because in the news , its merely a sentence war to topple Hafiz Al Asad or this or that
> 
> Its just a chess game to play with lives of millions by arming up factions
> 
> When new years will come people will be partying and enjoying their drinks and wishing every one happy new years on Facebook, however war will continue on ground and people will
> continue to die in Syria
> 
> They are collateral damage
> 
> Did Syrians ask their country to be destroyed by supply of weapons to various rouge entities was the 1 man Hafiz Al Assad worth all the deaths in Syria ? A country that housed 5-10 Million people were living happily , poor but happy and peaceful


Thanks to Saudi + US + Qatar + Turkey and their jihadi proxies.


----------



## T-55




----------



## ultron

T-90 lights up Shtora TOW killer in southern Aleppo province. TOW goes buh buh.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXX0WSXWMAAtsJd.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Life goes on.


Ayatula supporters are cool guys. In their own country they beat and rape girls who dare to remove hijab. In Syria they make pics of girls with naked shoulders with to show stupid Westerners how modern and secular they are fighting against evil Islamists.



ultron said:


> T-90 lights up Shtora TOW killer in southern Aleppo province. TOW goes buh buh.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXX0WSXWMAAtsJd.jpg


Shtora does not affect TOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Shtora does not affect TOW.




Shtora is high energy. It fries TOW's electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*According to the Iraqi military information service, security forces have successfully captured the so-called 'Daesh finance minister' while the latter attempted to escape Iraqi city of Ramadi.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – The Iraqi military has captured the so-called finance minister of the Islamic State, known in the Arab world as Daesh and prohibited in numerous countries including Russia and the United States, while liberating the city of Ramadi, the military command’s information service said Tuesday.

After encircling the city for weeks, the Iraqi military launched a campaign to retake Ramadi last week, and made a final push to seize the central administration complex on December 27.

“Residents from Ramadi told security forces that the so-called IS finance minister was hiding in the city among residents and was trying to escape after the terrorists were attacked. He was arrested,” the information service said on its Facebook account.

Earlier on December 28, Iraq's army announced that it had regained full control over the strategically important Anbar province's capital Ramadi. Complete liberation of the Anbar province from Daesh is to be announced within two days, media reports suggested, citing a military source.







Run, Daesh, Run: Iraqi Forces Gain Upper Hand in Ramadi
The Iraqi army launched an anti-Daesh offensive across Anbar on December 22.


The main aim of the offensive was to liberate Ramadi, which has been occupied by Daesh militants since May. Daesh, which is an extremist jihadist group outlawed in Russia and many other countries, which denounces Shia Muslims, who make up almost 70 percent of the Iraqi population, as heretics. It has seized large areas in Syria and Iraq in 2014, declaring a caliphate on territories under its control, carrying out numerous terror attacks and committing many human rights atrocities in the country.



Read more: Iraqi Forces Capture 'Daesh Finance Minister' Amid Ramadi Liberation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> SAA captured strategic Burj al-Qassab (near Noba mountain) in Latakia countryside, cutting militant route between their main strongholds in Jabal al-Akrad and Jabal al-Turkoman, Salma and Rabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> SAA is also on the verge of taking Mahin town back from ISIS as the town is surrounded from both sides.


Yes, stronk map 100% reliable. With ISIS flags where ISIS isn't.

Rebels have repelled the regime offensive on Shiekh Miskeen, and have completely retaken Brigade 82, obviously also implying they've kicked out regime from the northern neighborhoods. Another regime offensive fails. SOHR reports (I would take these numbers with a grain of salt) in entire offensive, 75 regime fighters killed, 11 regime tanks and BMPs destroyed, and 45 rebels killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Captured Daesh Commander Reveals How ‘Turkey Actively Helped Militants’*

Kerim Amara is one of the militant commanders of Daesh (Islamic State) who was taken prisoner by Kurdish forces in Syria. A correspondent from Sputnik Turkiye was able to secure an exclusive interview with the militant.

A 31-year-old citizen of Tunisia, Kerim Amara, until recently was a commander in the ranks of Daesh. He joined the jihadists in 2013 and was captured by Kurdish forces in 2015.

“After the revolution in Tunisia, many young people were engaged with Islamist organizations which gave basic training of radical Islam and jihad. I also took such a course. On the advice of a friend I made contact with Daesh. I went to Libya from Tunisia and from there by plane I reached Turkey. After that I illegally crossed the Turkish border in Hatay and got into Syrian territory,” Amara said in an interview.

After fighting on the side of Daesh for a year in Ramadi, Amara was send to Aleppo where he fought against the Free Syrian Army for more than two months. Later on he was sent to Kobani where he was eventually captured by Kurdish forces.

Recalling his time as a commander of Daesh, Amara said that Turkey helped the militants to find new members for the group. “In all time that I was in the ranks of Daesh, I never heard that the Turkish military had hampered the process of accession of new members in the ranks of the group. On the contrary, we were always told that Turkey praises Daesh and actively helps it,” Amara told Sputnik Turkiye in an exclusive interview.

Kerim Amara shared important information regarding the release of 49 employees of the Turkish consulate in Mosul, who were held captive for 101 days by the Daesh militants.

In the summer of 2015, when there was a crisis with the Turkish consulate in Mosul, the Turkish media reported that 49 hostages were exchanged for 180 members of Daesh, who at that time were in Turkish prisons. At that time the Turkish leadership did not officially deny this information.

Kerim said that he was personally involved in the process of transfer and exchange of the 49 employees of the Turkish embassy, because at that time he was in Iraq. “We gave Turkey the Mosul consulate workers, and Turkey in turn gave us our people. The operation was organized by the secret services.”

According to Amara, Daesh sold oil to Turkey and Iraq and in return received food from Turkey and Saudi Arabia.
“During the clashes in Kobani our commander often visited Turkey. From there he brought food and other necessities. Some Daesh commanders were of Turkish origin,” Amara noted.

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20151229/1032467940/daesh-commander-talks-turkish-involvement.html#ixzz3vjYalRm9


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> Ayatula supporters are cool guys. In their own country they beat and rape girls who dare to remove hijab. .


you are not tired of your propaganda?
you can live with such high level of hatred? take a break, have a breath, be happy and enjoy life
i don't know if you got trouble with a persian girl and wants to take revenge, but seriously you have a serious problem

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hussein said:


> you are not tired of your propaganda?
> you can live with such high level of hatred? take a break, have a breath, be happy and enjoy life
> i don't know if you got trouble with a persian girl and wants to take revenge, but seriously you have a serious problem


I think he get paid for his trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blackmoon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Blackmoon said:


>




shame T-90 isn't TOW/Konkurs proof.


the Shotra is a good countermeasure system but it's pros are negated by WIRE GUIDED missiles and not the more modern laser beam riding/IR guided anti tank missiles.

if the rats hit it on the glacis,sides, and rear it will be defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

C130 said:


> shame T-90 isn't TOW/Konkurs proof.
> 
> 
> the Shotra is a good countermeasure system but it's pros are negated by WIRE GUIDED missiles and not the more modern laser beam riding/IR guided anti tank missiles.
> 
> if the rats hit it on the glacis,sides, and rear it will be defeated.




T-90 has entered the war recently and there is few combat footage from it so we cannot judge from now. But...













M1 Abrams doesn't seem to be superior then T-90 in blocking or misguiding the ATGM.
Just have a look at the number of wrecked or damaged M1 tanks during the invasion of Iraq.


----------



## C130

Blackmoon said:


> T-90 has entered the war recently and there is few combat footage from it so we cannot judge from now. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 Abrams doesn't seem to be superior then T-90 in blocking or misguiding the ATGM.
> Just have a look at the number of wrecked or damaged M1 tanks during the invasion of Iraq.




I never made this into a M1 vs T-90

just saying it's vulnerable to wire guided missiles.


no tank is invincible. except maybe the T-14 with it's state of the art APS


by the way that is the downgrade M1 Abrams not the Heavy Armor version which offers 40%+ more protection, still a sitting duck though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

C130 said:


> I never made this into a M1 vs T-90
> 
> just saying it's vulnerable to wire guided missiles.
> 
> 
> no tank is invincible. except maybe the T-14 with it's state of the art APS
> 
> 
> by the way that is the downgrade M1 Abrams not the Heavy Armor version which offers 40%+ more protection, still a sitting duck though



Actually, it's not about the tank model or type rather the personnel who controls it and what tactics they use. So yeah


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> Heavy Armor version which offers 40%+ more protection, still a sitting duck though


That heavy armor you talk about meant for the front of the tank not all around.

I think the fire that we saw on the abrams came from the amo section in the rear of the tank that is not protected for sure so yes that will catch fire but the tank stay intact and the crew is safe.


----------



## ultron

Shtora is high energy. That fries TOW guidance.


----------



## 500

Blackmoon said:


> T-90 has entered the war recently and there is few combat footage from it so we cannot judge from now. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 Abrams doesn't seem to be superior then T-90 in blocking or misguiding the ATGM.
> Just have a look at the number of wrecked or damaged M1 tanks during the invasion of Iraq.


Second link is not Abrams at all. Third link shows that blow up panels worked as they should.

T-90 is not different from T-72 in terms of ATGM resistance.



ultron said:


> Shtora is high energy. That fries TOW guidance.


Shtora is nothing but IR flash light - WW2 technology. If it was effective everyone were using it. Indians rejected Shtora, on their T-90 because its junk.

Russians on their latest T-90 also kicked Shtora:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> That heavy armor you talk about meant for the front of the tank not all around.
> 
> I think the fire that we saw on the abrams came from the amo section in the rear of the tank that is not protected for sure so yes that will catch fire but the tank stay intact and the crew is safe.




it's designed to do that. 

more than likely hit on the side of the turret








TUSK III fixes this problem somewhat








as you can see the unsually looking ERA on the turret side and the side of the hall


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Second link is not Abrams at all. Third link shows that blow up panels worked as they should.
> 
> T-90 is not different from T-72 in terms of ATGM resistance.
> 
> 
> Shtora is nothing but IR flash light - WW2 technology. If it was effective everyone were using it. Indians rejected Shtora, on their T-90 because its junk.
> 
> Russians on their latest T-90 also kicked Shtora:




T-90MS has Shtora.

T-90MS Tagil Main Battle Tank | Military-Today.com


----------



## Malik Alashter

C130 said:


> as you can see the unsually looking ERA on the turret side and the side of the hall


See the reason for the era panels on the side not on the front because the sides are not protected like the front.

The heavy armor is depleted uranium it is even heavier than the tungsten so dense that it can give extra layer of protection that heavy surely not meant for the sides of the tanks.


----------



## C130

Malik Alashter said:


> See the reason for the era panels on the side not on the front because the sides are not protected like the front.
> 
> The heavy armor is depleted uranium it is even heavier than the tungsten so dense that it can give extra layer of protection that heavy surely not meant for the sides of the tanks.




all tanks sides are less protected than the front  isn't this common knowledge??

they are still more protected than in the downgraded version of the Abrams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

ultron said:


> Shtora is high energy. That fries TOW guidance.




Wtf are you talking about? Shtora jams fire and forget missiles and also has the ability to just simply blind the user of a wire guided ATGM


----------



## Serpentine

Azeri440 said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Shtora jams fire and forget missiles and also has the ability to just simply blind the user of a wire guided ATGM



If I'm not mistaken, it works against laser guided missiles like Kornet and not wire guided ones, right?


----------



## Azeri440

Serpentine said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it works against laser guided missiles like Kornet and not wire guided ones, right?



For laser, there are sensors that detect the laser and put up a smoke screen automatically.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it works against laser guided missiles like Kornet and not wire guided ones, right?


Shtora consists of 2 independent parts:






1) IR searchlights.
2) Laser sensors.

IR searchlights suppose to disrupt flare tracked SACLOS missiles (Fagot, Konkurs, TOW, Milan, HJ-8 etc). 

The problem is that modern missiles (like TOW-2 used in Syria) have coded flare and therefore are not disrupted. Another problem that these searchlights only protect a front, not vulnerable rear and sides. Third problem that these lights are exposing tank.

Laser sensors suppose to detect laser beam and then launch a smoke grenades. Problem is that most laser guided ATGM use beam ride (Kornet, RBS-70, MAPATS) and are not detected by these sensors. Also these sensors performed miserably in India and Greek trials.

So overall useless system. You need a hard kill system today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Captured Syrian soldiers by Turkmen wariors, ther is now man to fight so childeren are fighting.


----------



## Serpentine

Oublious said:


> Captured Syrian soldiers by Turkmen wariors, ther is now man to fight so childeren are fighting.





They are Syrian soldiers and the captured are Ahrar al-Sham terrorists in Latakia, taken in Burj al-Qassab which was liberated by SAA yesterday. Next time, don't post about things you have no clue about.

----------------------------------

Unconfirmed reports by pro-rebel and pro-SAA sources that SAA has fully captured Sheikh Maskin city in Deraa. 
Should wait for confirmation.

----------------------------------------------

SAA fully captured Mahin and Hawarin in Homs countryside, is now advancing towards Qariatayn, second most important town in Homs in ISIS hands after Palmyra.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Surenas

Sheikh Miskin has been fully captured by SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

yeah love that you showed typical farsi shit...



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> there is no ethnic cleansing



its not ethnic cleanins because holy farsi mollah said so.. ??? or how do you think ethnic cleaninsing is be done?



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> want iran to suppoort scums who claim iranian lands and they just came yesterday from mongolia??



also many israelis are khazar ppl turkish and from your definition from mongolia.. (this would answer me why they are so effective in war)

but the best is your claim about our azeri brothers that they are scums from mongolia like we turks are.. very interesting and informative or let me say as expected..your next step should be banning this arab religion from "scums" (your words) wich came out of desert to the natives in farsiland..



500 said:


> In Syria they make pics of girls with naked shoulders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Serial killers and terrorists have right to be executed .
Process depend of the circumstances and level of their felonies....


----------



## Parul

*Russian warplanes have destroyed 20 oil tanker trucks in the Syrian province of Idlib, carrying illegal oil to Turkey, the Russian Defense Ministry said Wednesday.*

The Russian Aerospace Forces have also destroyed 6 oil refineries controlled by terrorists in the Syrian provinces of Deir ez-Zor and Aleppo over the past two days, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said.

"Over the past two days, the Russian aviation group has destroyed 6 illegal oil facilities contolled by terrorists in the provinces of Deir ez-Zor and Aleppo," Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.









"In addition, a convoy of oil tanker trucks heading to the Syrian-Turkish border escorted by vehicles equipped with anti-aircraft weapons was uncovered during aerial reconnaissance in the Kafr Nabl area of Idlib province. Russian aviation deployed a Su-34 aircraft to strike this target."


Russian military jets have carried out 121 sorties and hit 424 terrorist targets in Syria over the past 48 hours.

"Over the past 48 hours, starting December 28, jets from the Russian Aerospace Forces' group in the Syrian Arab Republic have carried out 121 sorties against 424 targets in the provinces of Aleppo, Idlib, Latakia, Hama, Homs, Damascus, Daraa, Raqqa, and Deir az-Zor."

Russian warplanes destroyed an Osa anti-aircraft missile system that had been previously seized by terrorists from the Syrian Armed Forces.

"We received data from the Baghdad Information Center about the deployment of an Osa anti-aircraft missile system by terrorists, which had been previously seized from Syrian government forces near Damascus. A camouflaged, reinforced concrete shelter was eventually located, with the Osa system inside. It was destoyed by a Su-34 strike fighter jet, which hit the taget with a BETAB-500 bomb."

Moreover, a Russian Su-34 jet bomber destroyed a major Daesh base in the Homs province.

"On the outskirts of the city of Mhin in the Homs province, a Su-34 bomber launched a strike against a large Daesh militant base. A hangar with military equipment, as well as arms depots and other terrorist equipment were destroyed with direct hits. Five off-road vehicles with large guns, one combat vehicle, and four trucks loaded with weapons were destroyed."

Konashenkov said that a Su-34 bomber destroyed a building where a meeting of Daesh commanders took place near the terrorist group's de facto capital of Raqqa after receiving data from the Syrian opposition.

"Information concerning a planned meeting of Daesh field commanders near the city of Raqqa was received on Monday from a representative from one of the units of the Syrian opposition operating in the north-east of the country."







Russian Su-25 bombers destroyed a terrorist stronghold in the Syrian province of Aleppo, as well as two artillery platforms and an ammunition depot in the Hama province, Konashenkov added.


"A Su-25 bomber destroyed a terrorist stronghold in the province of Aleppo. As a result of direct strikes, a tank and three terrain vehicles equipped with heavy machine guns were destroyed."

Russian combat aircraft destroyed a large al-Nusra Front ammunition depot in the province of Idlib, the Russian general said.



Read more: Russian Warplanes Destroy 20 Daesh Oil Tanker Trucks Headed for Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

more Iraqis arrived in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hasbara Buster said:


> *Captured Daesh Commander Reveals How ‘Turkey Actively Helped Militants’*
> 
> Kerim Amara is one of the militant commanders of Daesh (Islamic State) who was taken prisoner by Kurdish forces in Syria. A correspondent from Sputnik Turkiye was able to secure an exclusive interview with the militant.


How much more embarrasments Turkey can endure?



Oublious said:


> Captured Syrian soldiers by Turkmen wariors, ther is now man to fight so childeren are fighting.


Are you in need of prescription glasses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The Arab coalition nightmare visiting his troops...I dare their born generals to do the same...
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153326040543603




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

This useless thing is executive director of Human Rights Watch. No wonder no one gives a shit about what HRW says.

December 2015





January 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> This useless thing is executive director of Human Rights Watch. No wonder no one gives a shit about what HRW says.
> 
> December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 2015


And how are the two statements in any way contradictory?
Zahran was leader of JAI, most anti-ISIS group, but he's also an Islamist, part of Assad's strategy to make revolutionaries seem like "Muslamic terrorists" to everyone else.

Regime offensive on shiekh miskeen relentless, they needed IRGC/hezb reinforcements to make any progress. Regime back at Northern part of it and fighting continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And how are the two statements in any way contradictory?
> Zahran was leader of JAI, most anti-ISIS group, but he's also an Islamist, part of Assad's strategy to make revolutionaries seem like "Muslamic terrorists" to everyone else.



With basic comprehension skills, it's obvious what's contradictory. First he says Assad released him to make 'revolution' look bad (since he is an extremist nutjob) and then he kills him to make choice between himself or ISIS, like Aloush was a good guy.

The reality is, that piece of crap was no different than Al-Baghdadi. Fighting ISIS doesn't make him a better scum. Jolani also fights ISIS.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Regime offensive on shiekh miskeen relentless, they needed IRGC/hezb reinforcements to make any progress. Regime back at Northern part of it and fighting continues.



There is no IRGC/Hezbollah in Sheikh Meskeen and SAA has at least 60% of the town as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> With basic comprehension skills, it's obvious what's contradictory. First he says Assad released him to make 'revolution' look bad (since he is an extremist nutjob) and then he kills him to make choice between himself or ISIS, like Aloush was a good guy.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no IRGC/Hezbollah in Sheikh Meskeen and SAA has at least 60% of the town as we speak.


Those aren't contradictory. Assad did release him to "Islamize" the opposition and make them gain less support from the outside world, and he was the leader of the most anti-ISIS group in Syria by far. More anti-ISIS than YPG because YPG don't fight ISIS ideology, they just fight ISIS to gain land. And yes, if you haven't noticed, that is exactly what Assad is doing - trying to force a "me or ISIS" scenario. That's why Russian airstrikes barely land in Raqqa but land multiple times on Aleppo.

No, SAA don't hold 60% of the town. They hold mostly the North and some of the East.

Prisoners captured yesterday in Latakia by Faylaq al Sham:













Notice how they aren't beaten, yet captured rebels are beaten and then sent to regime jails to be tortured to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> There is no IRGC/Hezbollah in Sheikh Meskeen and SAA has at least 60% of the town as we speak.


In previous 2015 Daraa offensive were used large number of Hezies and Afghants. I doubt today is diifferent. On contrary should be more.

Burning tank and captured Shilka in Sheikh Maskin:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Ceylal said:


> How much more embarrasments Turkey can endure?




how much ingnorance can you puke out?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Blackmoon said:


> T-90 has entered the war recently and there is few combat footage from it so we cannot judge from now. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 Abrams doesn't seem to be superior then T-90 in blocking or misguiding the ATGM.
> Just have a look at the number of wrecked or damaged M1 tanks during the invasion of Iraq.


depend on whose Abram were talking about.


----------



## Timur

Dr.Thrax said:


> Notice how they aren't beaten, yet captured rebels are beaten and then sent to regime jails to be tortured to death.



yes I nothiced that mostly because of SAA and iranian side most ppl they "capture" are beaten and wounded.. I dont want to imagine what they are doing after the photoshootings..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Timur said:


> how much ingnorance can you puke out?


if he is a kid why your bros were beating him so badly ?



Timur said:


> yes I nothiced that mostly because of SAA and iranian side most ppl they "capture" are beaten and wounded.. I dont want to imagine what they are doing after the photoshootings..


yes Assad militias or even army = bad people = all beating and torturing
your islamist bros = nice guys = give chocolate and kisses to the prisoners
amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Parul said:


> *Russian warplanes have destroyed 20 oil tanker trucks in the Syrian province of Idlib, carrying illegal oil to Turkey, the Russian Defense Ministry said Wednesday.*
> 
> The Russian Aerospace Forces have also destroyed 6 oil refineries controlled by terrorists in the Syrian provinces of Deir ez-Zor and Aleppo over the past two days, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said.
> 
> "Over the past two days, the Russian aviation group has destroyed 6 illegal oil facilities contolled by terrorists in the provinces of Deir ez-Zor and Aleppo," Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition, a convoy of oil tanker trucks heading to the Syrian-Turkish border escorted by vehicles equipped with anti-aircraft weapons was uncovered during aerial reconnaissance in the Kafr Nabl area of Idlib province. Russian aviation deployed a Su-34 aircraft to strike this target."
> 
> 
> Russian military jets have carried out 121 sorties and hit 424 terrorist targets in Syria over the past 48 hours.
> 
> "Over the past 48 hours, starting December 28, jets from the Russian Aerospace Forces' group in the Syrian Arab Republic have carried out 121 sorties against 424 targets in the provinces of Aleppo, Idlib, Latakia, Hama, Homs, Damascus, Daraa, Raqqa, and Deir az-Zor."
> 
> Russian warplanes destroyed an Osa anti-aircraft missile system that had been previously seized by terrorists from the Syrian Armed Forces.
> 
> "We received data from the Baghdad Information Center about the deployment of an Osa anti-aircraft missile system by terrorists, which had been previously seized from Syrian government forces near Damascus. A camouflaged, reinforced concrete shelter was eventually located, with the Osa system inside. It was destoyed by a Su-34 strike fighter jet, which hit the taget with a BETAB-500 bomb."
> 
> Moreover, a Russian Su-34 jet bomber destroyed a major Daesh base in the Homs province.
> 
> "On the outskirts of the city of Mhin in the Homs province, a Su-34 bomber launched a strike against a large Daesh militant base. A hangar with military equipment, as well as arms depots and other terrorist equipment were destroyed with direct hits. Five off-road vehicles with large guns, one combat vehicle, and four trucks loaded with weapons were destroyed."
> 
> Konashenkov said that a Su-34 bomber destroyed a building where a meeting of Daesh commanders took place near the terrorist group's de facto capital of Raqqa after receiving data from the Syrian opposition.
> 
> "Information concerning a planned meeting of Daesh field commanders near the city of Raqqa was received on Monday from a representative from one of the units of the Syrian opposition operating in the north-east of the country."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Su-25 bombers destroyed a terrorist stronghold in the Syrian province of Aleppo, as well as two artillery platforms and an ammunition depot in the Hama province, Konashenkov added.
> 
> 
> "A Su-25 bomber destroyed a terrorist stronghold in the province of Aleppo. As a result of direct strikes, a tank and three terrain vehicles equipped with heavy machine guns were destroyed."
> 
> Russian combat aircraft destroyed a large al-Nusra Front ammunition depot in the province of Idlib, the Russian general said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Russian Warplanes Destroy 20 Daesh Oil Tanker Trucks Headed for Turkey




some of the videos I have seen of these massive columns of oil tankers, you would think a low bomb pass would just annahliate them easily


take for instance a F-111 flying a few hundred feet and dropping mk 82 with drag chutes


----------



## 500

Another dababa destroyed (T-72AV):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Hussein said:


> if he is a kid why your bros were beating him so badly ?



we have to nip such ignorance in the bud.. because you cannot see his arrogance and ignorance and trolling against us shows us your sympathy towards his attitude--



Hussein said:


> nice guys



no ones says that they are angels.. really no one.. you have to think outta the box here.. 




SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Turanians are scum
> Ironic because the Azeris slaughtered and butchered your Ottoman Empire
> The Mongols don't speak about desert since you live in the desert



you react as expected.. 
how ugly.. bad wolves and bad arabs around you.. and there is nothing you can do no one will go 1 mm away..



500 said:


> Another dababa destroyed (T-72AV):



if it was assad tank.. yeah another scum is send where he belongs to


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Another dababa destroyed (T-72AV):


is Israel going to continue its close Partnership with daesh and Al-Nusra?
their shy supporters are really grateful for your online support. saves them from our condemnations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55




----------



## Irfan Baloch

Blackmoon said:


> T-90 has entered the war recently and there is few combat footage from it so we cannot judge from now. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 Abrams doesn't seem to be superior then T-90 in blocking or misguiding the ATGM.
> Just have a look at the number of wrecked or damaged M1 tanks during the invasion of Iraq.


I am sorry to say but some of the footage there shows blowing up of abandoned Saudi vehicles.

just a general question to all Israeli posters here praising their partners work in Syria.
is there some form of formal understanding that the anti tank weapons given for use against Assad forces wont be turned back against Israeli armor one day?

I know it has never ever happened before but Karma is such a biatch . I mean entire world has seen it happen to it one way or another (us included) except Israel and Saudi Arabia of course?
saying Israel and Saudi Arabia together in Syrian context in the past used to sound strange but it doesn't any
more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> I am sorry to say but some of the footage there shows blowing up of abandoned Saudi vehicles.
> 
> just a general question to all Israeli posters here praising their partners work in Syria.
> is there some form of formal understanding that the anti tank weapons given for use against Assad forces wont be turned back against Israeli armor one day?


Israel never sent a single bullet to Syria.



> I know it has never ever happened before but Karma is such a biatch . I mean entire world has seen it happen to it one way or another (us included) except Israel and Saudi Arabia of course?
> saying Israel and Saudi Arabia together in Syrian context in the past used to sound strange but it doesn't any
> more.


You are right, karma is a bitch. Assad supported terrorists for 40 years against ALL his neighbors for 40 years. Now he is paying a price.

These are Kornet missiles which Assad sent to Hezbollah and captured by Israel in 2006 war:












And now look at these boxes, look familiar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Israel never sent a single bullet to Syria.
> 
> 
> You are right, karma is a bitch. Assad supported terrorists for 40 years against ALL his neighbors for 40 years. Now he is paying a price.
> 
> These are Kornet missiles which Assad sent to Hezbollah and captured by Israel in 2006 war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now look at these boxes, look familiar?




what are odds of Israel giving rebels Spike MR missiles??


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> what are odds of Israel giving rebels Spike MR missiles??


Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Zero.




that's a shame


200 Gil missiles would be 200/200 vehicles killed


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Those aren't contradictory. Assad did release him to "Islamize" the opposition and make them gain less support from the outside world, and he was the leader of the most anti-ISIS group in Syria by far. More anti-ISIS than YPG because YPG don't fight ISIS ideology, they just fight ISIS to gain land. And yes, if you haven't noticed, that is exactly what Assad is doing - trying to force a "me or ISIS" scenario. That's why Russian airstrikes barely land in Raqqa but land multiple times on Aleppo.
> 
> No, SAA don't hold 60% of the town. They hold mostly the North and some of the East.
> 
> Prisoners captured yesterday in Latakia by Faylaq al Sham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they aren't beaten, yet captured rebels are beaten and then sent to regime jails to be tortured to death.



Did your side put out *any statements *asking Assad not to release such prisoners?

Assad acted weak. He should have executed all the prisoners, because once they released the "political" prisoners, they started killing everyone AND more than that, people like you now turn it into a conspiracy claiming that he did it to make ISIS?

There can be no compromise or negotiations with people who have their head and whole body under the sand.



Ceylal said:


> How much more embarrasments Turkey can endure?
> 
> 
> Are you in need of prescription glasses



Why did Ceylal get a negative rating for this post, @Serpentine ? Did he edit out anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Looks like SAA is on the march to Al-Qaryatayn. This should be interesting and a huge win for them if they can retake.

In other news, here is FSA pretending they are playing MW in Al Sheikh Maskin.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Desert Fox

Madali said:


> @500, Defender of Muslims Everywhere.


Everywhere BUT occupied Palestine.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Hezbollah Fighters Are Fed Up With Fighting Syria’s War - The Daily Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ahmed Jo said:


> Hezbollah Fighters Are Fed Up With Fighting Syria’s War - The Daily Beast



Yeah, that must be the reason why Hezbollah is getting a record number of volunteers and cadets. 

We have seen dozens of these propaganda-articles during this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

1-Between 5 and 9 people lost their lives & about 25 were wounded ISIS bombings in the city of Qimishli

2-A total of 16 people martyred & about 35 wounded after ISIS attacked restaurants owned by Syriacs/Assyrians with suicide attackers.

3-Syrian Army & National Defense Forces captured the village of Samadaniyah al-Gharbi northeast of Quneitra






TOW vs TOW. Hezbollah fighter with an Iranian TOW (Toofan) ATGM in Aleppo






Ahrar al-Sham "terrorist" (ashrar) caught by Syrian army forces. Not brave enough thou.


----------



## gau8av

Ahmed Jo said:


> Hezbollah Fighters Are Fed Up With Fighting Syria’s War - The Daily Beast


*Imad’s loss of benefits, especially for his kids’ schooling, has hit his family hard, but he says at least he is able to rely on the stability of the hashish trade. He thanks God for a good harvest, and while he says sales to Syria were slightly down this fall, ISIS and the Nusra Front are still loyal customers, using smugglers in Arsal so they can get baked on Lebanese blonde. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> Why did Ceylal get a negative rating for this post, @Serpentine ? Did he edit out anything?



Please give me a link to the post itself.


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Please give me a link to the post itself.



The same one I replied too,
Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

A.M. said:


> Looks like SAA is on the march to Al-Qaryatayn. This should be interesting and a huge win for them if they can retake.
> 
> In other news, here is FSA pretending they are playing MW in Al Sheikh Maskin.


n1, one pig got hit


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> The same one I replied too,
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 928



Sorry that must have been a mistake while I was visiting forum using smartphone, it has happened before. Rating removed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> Everywhere BUT occupied Palestine.


I'm always against:
Indiscriminate bombing of civilians.
Starving.
Torture.
Gassing.

Difference between Russian and Assad air forces. 

Russian Su-25 fires unguided rockets:






From level (horizontal) flight. Nearly zero accuracy.

Now Assadists:





















They are firing rockets in step dive to achieve max accuracy.

Conclusion: Assadist pilots are trying hard to hit their targets, although their planes are total trash. Russians launch rockets just for show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Difference between Russian and Assad air forces.









The difference


----------



## United

At least 8 Iranians and 6 Afghans reported killed fighting rebel groups in Syria in last two days

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Iraqi Shia shoot Iranian TOWs at bad people in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXi2bSAWsAEWHwO.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Suleimani in the house of Hamid Assadollahi who died in Syria (December 21th)



High ranking IRGC Commander Qassem Teimouri, of 45th Javad Al-A'emeh Subversion Eng battalion reported killed fighting in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> I'm always against:
> Indiscriminate bombing of civilians.
> Starving.
> Torture.
> Gassing.



But occupation and ethnic cleansing is a ok. Everyday you complain about Assad but your government has been doing this for decades and you have the gall to wag your finger at him. Talk about hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> I'm always against:
> Indiscriminate bombing of civilians.
> Starving.
> Torture.
> Gassing.
> 
> Difference between Russian and Assad air forces.
> 
> Russian Su-25 fires unguided rockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From level (horizontal) flight. Nearly zero accuracy.
> 
> Now Assadists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are firing rockets in step dive to achieve max accuracy.
> 
> Conclusion: Assadist pilots are trying hard to hit their targets, although their planes are total trash. Russians launch rockets just for show.


I'm sure Assad is no angel and neither are the other factions participating in that war. But you as an israeli who claims to oppose indiscriminate bombings and torture should begin by opposing your own people's occupation, indiscriminate bombing, and torture of Palestinians if you really claim uphold these principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Did your side put out *any statements *asking Assad not to release such prisoners?
> 
> Assad acted weak. He should have executed all the prisoners, because once they released the "political" prisoners, they started killing everyone AND more than that, people like you now turn it into a conspiracy claiming that he did it to make ISIS?
> 
> There can be no compromise or negotiations with people who have their head and whole body under the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ceylal get a negative rating for this post, @Serpentine ? Did he edit out anything?


Ah yes, the people totally didn't want political prisoners released.
The *vast* majority of political prisoners were not dangerous in any way, shape, or form. However, Assad released them to *Islamize* the opposition so they wouldn't receive much foreign support. What part of that do you not understand?
Also, ISIS was formed in 1999. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot. However, it is a well known fact that Assad directly supported Al Qaeda in Iraq and the Islamic State in Iraq during the Iraq war.



Desert Fox said:


> I'm sure Assad is no angel and neither are the other factions participating in that war. But you as an israeli who claims to oppose indiscriminate bombings and torture should begin by opposing your own people's occupation, indiscriminate bombing, and torture of Palestinians if you really claim uphold these principles.


You should also say that to the Iranians on this forum. Don't get into the mindset of selective justice.

T-72s make some really nice cookoffs. Kentucky fried shia (in Shiekh Miskeen. Rebels have destroyed multiple tanks there and captured a Shilka.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron




----------



## Dr.Thrax

There have been ~1,250 ATGM launches since April 2014 (when the TOW got introduced.)









Figures are thanks to @yarinah1 on twitter.

Assuming 90 TOWs failed (VERY generous figure, and by failed I mean misfire/miss/target only damaged), and 300 TOWs were vs. Soft targets, 500 TOWs were launched against Tanks. 500 tanks vaporized within 2 years. This is not counting captured tanks, tanks destroyed by other means (RPGs, IEDs), and tanks that are not serviceable.
Here is other ATGMs:




My estimation, due to all the attrition suffered so far, SAA is down to 2,500 tanks from the 5,000 it had, and they definitely don't have crews for all of them.

Update on Shiekh Miskeen - rebels have driven back regime forces and Iranians to the North part of the town. Murad (the RT reporter with no soul) was at the very edge of the North of the town, meaning SAA/IRGC/Hezb got pushed back hard. Not enough Afghani fodder it seems. And the entire joint force kicked out by unorganized, undisciplined, barely trained rebels.






















A good thing about the Southern Front however, is their functioning artillery batteries - these have definitely helped rebels relieve attrition from regime.





In other news, Moadamayh in Damascus has been under siege for weeks now, and many people have already died from starvation. Can't show pictures due to graphic nature. @Serpentine however won't cry for these people, but will cry for the people in Fua'a, Kefarya, Nubl, and Zahraa, none of which have died from starvation. But human rights!!1!!1!! Resistance!!11!!1!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Syria celebrates New Year


----------



## A.M.

Off topic but IS launched a counter attack on Ramadi and took over portions of a base north of the city.

Iraqi army is quite possibly the most useless army in the entire world. I actually think they are worst than ANA and SAA.


----------



## Hussein

A.M. said:


> Off topic but IS launched a counter attack on Ramadi and took over portions of a base north of the city.
> 
> Iraqi army is quite possibly the most useless army in the entire world. I actually think they are worst than ANA and SAA.


wrong topic
and yes it is so true news ... in the salafi websites and social network accounts 
so very credible
i guess Ramadi is already in the hands of ISIS
ah strange why then they use old images of may 2015 to show dead soldiers 

by the way , ISIS using kidnapped civilians and ISIS suicide bombers ... these people have balls (or not )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

A.M. said:


> Off topic but IS launched a counter attack on Ramadi and took over portions of a base north of the city.
> 
> Iraqi army is quite possibly the most useless army in the entire world. I actually think they are worst than ANA and SAA.



They briefly captured a base with minimal troops presence in it (using about 10 VBIEDs, which is insane), few kilometers north of the city (not inside the city). The base was taken back just few hours after that. They didn't capture any new area inside city.

Iraqi army is a newly established one and they are not doing bad in past few months, fighting the most challenging urban warfare in the world with an army of lunatics who attack you with 1 ton VBIEDs and literally fights to death, usually without any retreat.

They are literally fighting the hardest urban battle in the world right now, an army that barely had any experience until 1 year ago. In recent months, Iraqi army has learned a lot from its past mistakes and has really improved in fighting. PMF (Popular mobilization forces) are even better, since they are also a coalition of guerrilla groups waging asymmetric warfare against ISIS, which is more effective.

Also kill ratio has shifted significantly in favor of Iraqi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

ISIS are all Sunnis?


----------



## Malik Alashter

A.M. said:


> Off topic but IS launched a counter attack on Ramadi and took over portions of a base north of the city.
> 
> Iraqi army is quite possibly the most useless army in the entire world. I actually think they are worst than ANA and SAA.


In your wet dream the terrorists slaughter is going on he whole city of Ramadi is liberated.


----------



## alarabi

A child lost his eye in one of Dumb Drunk Russian airstrikes on Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assadists captured some kid claiming he is a 1st Coastal Division TOW operator:






Here the real one bursting their propaganda:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ultron

Assadist Tiger forces in northern Aleppo province. What gun is this?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXp-0ThVAAAco8S.png


The green part shrunk a bit.


----------



## Parul

ultron said:


> ISIS are all Sunnis?



They are Secular People - Terrorist has no religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Assadists captured some kid claiming he is a 1st Coastal Division TOW operator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the real one bursting their propaganda:


man you had to post this one to make sure to tell the world that your lads are still free but for how long?


----------



## Hack-Hook

ultron said:


> ISIS are all Sunnis?


they are khavarij of our time . you can't put them in any sunni or shia sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

JEskandari said:


> they are khavarij of our time . you can't put them in any sunni or shia sect.


aren't they sallafi/wahhabi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

gau8av said:


> aren't they sallafi/wahhabi ?


if sallafi /Wahhabi also oppose them in a single matter they will kill them. Just look at Syria how many time they allied with al-qaeda branch there then declared war on each other.


----------



## 500

Regarding my argue with @Serpentine on Sheikh Maskin. I was right, here Shia militia flag there:









Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


It would be silly to assume that SAA clowns can advance without foreign mercenaries support anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Syrian clown...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

ultron said:


> Assadist Tiger forces in northern Aleppo province. What gun is this?
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CXp-0ThVAAAco8S.png
> 
> 
> The green part shrunk a bit.


After looking this map, wonder why Turks are worried from Kurds. They are literally and already emerge as bargaining power. If Turkey knew about Kurdish achievements , they never touch Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

HAIDER said:


> After looking this map, wonder why Turks are worried from Kurds. They are literally and already emerge as bargaining power. If Turkey knew about Kurdish achievements , they never touch Assad.


They helped Masud Albarzani to establish his kurdish state just to mining Iraq for their interest now the kurdish state about to be declared independent I just want to see how erdogan will respond?! the stupid is always stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Malik Alashter said:


> They helped Masud Albarzani to establish his kurdish state just to mining Iraq for their interest now the kurdish state about to be declared independent I just want to see how erdogan will respond?! the stupid is always stupid.


Now the dust is clearing, why Turkey is not evac base in Iraq and called in more force. What a mistake by Turks...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

HAIDER said:


> Now the dust is clearing, why Turkey is not evac base in Iraq and called in more force. What a mistake by Turks...


They will pay for it actually they already do they lost their trade with Iraq which hit 12 billion dollars but their payment will be due to the kurds in their territory will strive for establishing their state which we may see the big kurdish state in the region I don't know how soon but it is coming no doubt.

This region saw too many stupid leaders who work blindly against their countries interest first saddam who helped anchor Masud albarzani state in North of Iraq now Erdogan doing the same in Turkey Al saud help making many states in their country.


----------



## HAIDER

Malik Alashter said:


> They will pay for it actually they already do they lost their trade with Iraq which hit 12 billion dollars but their payment will be due to the kurds in their territory will strive for establishing their state which we may see the big kurdish state in the region I don't know how soon but it is coming no doubt.
> 
> This region saw too many stupid leaders who work blindly against their countries interest first saddam who helped anchor Masud albarzani state in North of Iraq now Erdogan doing the same in Turkey Al saud help making many states in their country.


And West will never tolerate , if Turkey try to use excessive power against Kurds......good luck. See many small independent region in Middle East in coming years, because the stupidity of ME leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Iran will have to understand that future Syria will not be a free for all Hezbullah weapon transport or Hezbullah as a whole.


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

What's the difference between Assad and ISIS? - ISIS does not starve kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> What's the difference between Assad and ISIS? - ISIS does not starve kids.



What's the difference between nazi germany and Israel? mrs munsir awae

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmin

*Syria: It’s Not a Civil War and it Never Was*
By Ulson Gunnar






_The weapons are foreign, the fighters are foreign, the agenda is foreign. As Syrian forces fight to wrest control of their country back and restore order within their borders, the myth of the “Syrian civil war” continues on. Undoubtedly there are Syrians who oppose the Syrian government and even Syrians who have taken up arms against the government and in turn, against the Syrian people, but from the beginning (in fact before the beginning) this war has been driven from abroad. Calling it a “civil war” is a misnomer as much as calling those taking up arms “opposition.” It is not a “civil war,” and those fighting the Syrian government are not “opposition.”_

Those calling this a civil war and the terrorists fighting the Syrian state “opposition” hope that their audience never wanders too far from their lies to understand the full context of this conflict, the moves made before it even started and where those moves were made from.

*When did this all start? *

It is a valid question to ask just when it all really started. The Cold War saw a see-sawing struggle between East and West between the United States and Europe (NATO) and not only the Soviet Union but also a growing China. But the Cold War itself was simply a continuation of geopolitical struggle that has carried on for centuries between various centers of power upon the planet. The primary centers include Europe’s Paris, London and Berlin, of course Moscow, and in the last two centuries, Washington.

In this context, however, we can see that what may be portrayed as a local conflict, may fit into a much larger geopolitical struggle between these prominent centers of special interests. Syria’s conflict is no different.

Syria had maintained close ties to the Soviet Union throughout the Cold War. That meant that even with the fall of the Soviet Union, Syria still had ties to Russia. It uses Russian weapons and tactics. It has economic, strategic and political ties to Russia and it shares mutual interests including the prevailing of a multipolar world order that emphasizes the primacy of national sovereignty.

Because of this, Western centers of power have sought for decades to draw Syria out of this orbit (along with many other nations). With the fall of the Ottoman Empire, the fractured Middle East was first dominated by colonial Europe before being swept by nationalist uprising seeking independence. Those seeking to keep the colonial ties cut that they had severed sought Soviet backing, while those seeking simply to rise to power at any cost often sought Western backing.

The 2011 conflict was not Syria’s first. The Muslim Brotherhood, a creation and cultivar of the British Empire since the fall of the Ottomans was backed in the late 70s andearly 80s in an abortive attempt to overthrow then Syrian President Hafez al-Assad, father of current Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. The armed militants that took part in that conflict would be scattered in security crackdowns following in its wake, with many members of the Muslim Brotherhood forming a new US-Saudi initiative called Al Qaeda. Both the Brotherhood and now Al Qaeda would stalk and attempt to stunt the destiny of an independent Middle East from then on, up to and including present day.

*There is nothing “civil” about Syria’s war. *

In this context, we see clearly Syria’s most recent conflict is part of this wider struggle and is in no way a “civil war” unfolding in a vacuum, with outside interests being drawn in only after it began.

The Muslim Brotherhood and its Al Qaeda spin-off were present and accounted for since the word go in 2011. By the end of 2011, Al Qaeda’s Syrian franchise (Al Nusra) would be carrying out nationwide operations on a scale dwarfing other so-called rebel groups. And they weren’t this successful because of the resources and support they found within Syria’s borders, but instead because of the immense resources and support flowing to them from beyond them.

Saudi Arabia openly arms, funds and provides political support for many of the militant groups operating in Syria since the beginning. In fact, recently, many of these groups, including allies of Al Qaeda itself, were present in Riyadh discussing with their Saudi sponsors the future of their joint endeavor.

Together with Al Nusra, there is the self-anointed Islamic State (IS). IS, like the Syrian conflict itself, was portrayed by the Western media for as long as possible as a creation within a vacuum. The source of its military and political strength was left a mystery by the otherwise omniscient Western intelligence community. Hints began to show as Russian increased its involvement in the conflict. When Russian warplanes began pounding convoys moving to and from Turkish territory, bound for IS, the mystery was finally solved. IS, like all other militant groups operating in Syria, were the recipients of generous, unending stockpiles of weapons, equipment, cash and fighters piped in from around the globe.

The Syrian conflict was borne of organizations created by centers of foreign interests decades ago who have since fought on and off not for the future of the Syrian people, but for a Syria that meshed more conveniently into the foreign global order that created them. The conflict has been fueled by a torrent of weapons, cash, support and even fighters drawn not from among the Syrian people, but from the very centers of these foreign special interests; in Riyadh, Ankara, London, Paris, Brussels and Washington.

*How to settle a civil war that doesn’t exist?*

If the Syrian conflict was created by foreign interests fueling militant groups it has used for decades as an instrument of executing foreign policy (in and out of Syria), amounting to what is essentially a proxy invasion, not a civil war, how exactly can a “settlement” be reached?

Who should the Syrian government be talking to in order to reach this settlement? Should it be talking to the heads of Al Nusra and IS who clearly dominate the militants fighting Damascus? Or should it be talking to those who have been the paramount factor in perpetuating the conflict, Riyadh, Ankara, London, Paris, Brussels and Washington, all of whom appear involved in supporting even the most extreme among these militant groups?

If Damascus finds itself talking with political leaders in these foreign capitals, is it settling a “civil war” or a war it is fighting with these foreign powers? Upon the world stage, it is clear that these foreign capitals speak entirely for the militants, and to no one’s surprise, these militants seem to want exactly what these foreign capitals want.

Being honest about what sort of conflict Syria is really fighting is the first step in finding a real solution to end it. The West continues to insist this is a “civil war.” This allows them to continue trying to influence the outcome of the conflict and the political state Syria will exist in upon its conclusion. By claiming that the Syrian government has lost all legitimacy, the West further strengthens its hand in this context.

Attempts to strip the government of legitimacy predicated on the fact that it stood and fought groups of armed militants arrayed against it by an axis of foreign interests would set a very dangerous and unacceptable precedent. It is no surprise that Syria finds itself with an increasing number of allies in this fight as other nations realize they will be next if the “Syria model” is a success.

Acknowledging that Syria’s ongoing conflict is the result of foreign aggression against Damascus would make the solution very simple. The solution would be to allow Damascus to restore order within its borders while taking action either at the UN or on the battlefield against those nations fueling violence aimed at Syria. Perhaps the clarity of this solution is why those behind this conflict have tried so hard to portray it as a civil war.

For those who have been trying to make sense of the Syrian “civil war” since 2011 with little luck, the explanation is simple, it isn’t a civil war and it never was. Understanding it as a proxy conflict from the very beginning (or even before it began) will give one a clarity in perception that will aid one immeasurably in understanding what the obvious solutions are, but only when they come to this understanding.

Syria: It’s Not a Civil War and it Never Was | New Eastern Outlook


like_a_boss said:


> What's the difference between nazi germany and Israel? mrs munsir awae
> 
> View attachment 284672


Nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


> What's the difference between nazi germany and Israel? mrs munsir awae
> 
> View attachment 284672











I guess even u can spot the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> View attachment 284686
> View attachment 284687
> 
> 
> I guess even u can spot the difference.


all of those diagrams are kossher, u killing women and children like nazi germany

Urban Dictionary: kossher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobo6661

like_a_boss said:


> all of those diagrams are kossher, u killing women and children like nazi germany


And you executing people just like SA... Great you can use paint



500 said:


> I guess even u can spot the difference.



Nope he cant to hard for him or agains his country doctrin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

like_a_boss said:


> What's the difference between nazi germany and Israel? mrs munsir awae
> 
> View attachment 284672


Typical Iranian response, always change the subject to suit your own narrative. This is not a threat about Israeli war crimes, this is a thread about the Syrian civil war. Take this shit elsewhere farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> There have been ~1,250 ATGM launches since April 2014 (when the TOW got introduced.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures are thanks to @yarinah1 on twitter.
> 
> Assuming 90 TOWs failed (VERY generous figure, and by failed I mean misfire/miss/target only damaged), and 300 TOWs were vs. Soft targets, 500 TOWs were launched against Tanks. 500 tanks vaporized within 2 years. This is not counting captured tanks, tanks destroyed by other means (RPGs, IEDs), and tanks that are not serviceable.
> Here is other ATGMs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My estimation, due to all the attrition suffered so far, SAA is down to 2,500 tanks from the 5,000 it had, and they definitely don't have crews for all of them.


In 2015 there were virtually no ATGM launches in Daraa. After rebel successes in 2013 and 2014 Obama ordered to cut weapons to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Syria would have been better off with Assad in power. I know three Syrian families that were explains to me how normal Syria was before these people came. 

Business News World - Le Figaro poll: Over 70% want Syrias Assad to remain in power

If Assad goes, who's going to rebuild the country? These scums that can't even shoot AK's properly? Lol what a joke. This is the kind of shortsightedness which lead to this situation in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Syria would have been better off with Assad in power. I know three Syrian families that were explains to me how normal Syria was before these people came.
> 
> Business News World - Le Figaro poll: Over 70% want Syrias Assad to remain in power
> 
> If Assad goes, who's going to rebuild the country? These scums that can't even shoot AK's properly? Lol what a joke. This is the kind of shortsightedness which lead to this situation in the first place.


Source of the article: RT.
Great logic comrade.
3 families vs 1,000+ people interviewed, hmm:
Care about refugees? Listen to them.
Oh, and FYI, Assad's forces spray and pray just as much as rebels do. Or else how much would rebels have so much success against such a "professional army" like Assad's?



500 said:


> In 2015 there were virtually no ATGM launches in Daraa. After rebel successes in 2013 and 2014 Obama ordered to cut weapons to them.


I remember only 2-3 ATGM launches in Dara'a in 2015 and all were TOW. Dara'a rebels are stopped by MOC to do anything, or else they would be near Ghouta (West primarily, and closing in on East) right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Dr.Thrax said:


> Source of the article: RT.
> Great logic comrade.
> 3 families vs 1,000+ people interviewed, hmm:
> Care about refugees? Listen to them.
> Oh, and FYI, Assad's forces spray and pray just as much as rebels do. Or else how much would rebels have so much success against such a "professional army" like Assad's?
> 
> 
> I remember only 2-3 ATGM launches in Dara'a in 2015 and all were TOW. Dara'a rebels are stopped by MOC to do anything, or else they would be near Ghouta (West primarily, and closing in on East) right now.


It's not only those 3 families. I've witnessed that there is lots of pro-Assad sentiment from Syrians. Refugees have arrived here in Canada. I was shocked.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Madali

Nice map:

QGIS-Browser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


>


Bunch of civilian trucks carrying food and some fuel to warm up destroyed. Nothing to do with ISIS. Pure terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmin

500 said:


> Bunch of civilian trucks carrying food and some fuel to warm up destroyed. Nothing to do with ISIS. Pure terror.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684080380211793921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Al-Kurdi said:


> FSA Sultan murad brigade commander in aleppo: We love turkey , we can make a referandum here to be part of Turkey.



Such is "freedom fighters" for the "best future of Syria", lol. and totally not foreign proxy.

This is justified air\artillery strikes on them since Syrian state has the fully rights to protect its territorial integrity according to UN international law.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr.Thrax

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It's not only those 3 families. I've witnessed that there is lots of pro-Assad sentiment from Syrians. Refugees have arrived here in Canada. I was shocked.


Yeah sure you have. The link I sent still stands. Here in Southern California, there are 72 refugees - all of them have talked of the horrors inflicted upon them and their families by Assad primarily, and by ISIS on the sidelines. Not a single bad thing to say about rebels. Not to mention what my family (inside Syria) thinks.



Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684080380211793921


Source - an anti-FSA, anti-ISIS, pro-Assad monkey. Sure. Says ISIS and FSA are worse than Assad. Sure, ultra reliable.



Madali said:


> Nice map:
> 
> QGIS-Browser


I'm impressed, something that isn't bullshit posted. Thanks

In other news:
FSA have pushed back the regime in Shiekh Miskeen and clashes in Brigade 82 are ongoing again. 150+ Russian airstrikes have also flattened Shiekh Miskeen: 




Regime and Hezbollah breaking truce of Zabadani, putting Madaya under siege and killing all who try to escape:
Hezbollah, regime troops kill civilians fleeing besieged town: monitor
(Actual siege, not the "siege" of Fua'a, Kefarya, Nubl, and Zahraa. I'm looking at you, @Serpentine. Still going to remain silent?)

Due to this, residents in Idlib have been protesting and calling on JaF to storm and take Fua'a and Kefarya. Won't be easy as both towns are infested with Hezbollah vermin.

The people of Aleppo speak:







Al-Kurdi said:


> you do know FSA Sultan murad is largely turkmen


And?
They're 'Arabized' Turkmen. And Syrians would rather have Turkey in power rather than Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

you do know FSA Sultan murad is largely turkmen


----------



## ultron

Assadists captured a place in Latakia province

Syrian Army captures Ruweisat Al-Qubayb in northern Latakia


----------



## Barmin

*THE DIRTY WAR ON SYRIA: WASHINGTON SUPPORTS THE ISLAMIC STATE (ISIS)
*
not3 | 30 December 2015 |





*“It is always difficult to play a double game: declaring a fight against terrorists and simultaneously trying to use some to place pieces on the Middle Eastern chess board to pursue their own interests … [but do the] so-called moderate bandits behead people moderately?” – Vladimir Putin (2015)*






_[Featured image: Head of US armed forces General Martin Dempsey, Senate Armed Forces Committee Chairman Senator Lindsey Graham and US Vice President Joe Biden have all admitted that their close regional allies (especially the Saudis, Qatar and Turkey) finance ISIS.]_

*Reports that US and British aircraft carrying arms to ISIS were shot down by Iraqi forces (Iraqi News 2015) were met with shock and denial in western countries. Yet few in the Middle East doubt that Washington is playing a ‘double game’ with its proxy armies in Syria. A Yemeni AnsarAllah leader says ‘Wherever there is U.S. interference, there is al Qaeda and ISIS. It’s to their advantage’ (al-Bukaiti 2015). However key myths remain important, especially to western audiences. Engaging with those myths calls for reason and evidence, not just assertion.*

There is no doubt that the Arab and Muslim peoples of the Middle East hate the terrorist monstrosity called ISIS, ISIL or DAESH. Polling by the Washington-based Pew Research Centre found that 99% of Lebanese, 94% of Jordanians and 84% of Palestinians had an ‘unfavourable’ view of ISIS. As Lebanon’s constitutional system requires sectarian identification it was also found that 98% of Lebanese Sunni Muslims rejected ISIS (Poushter 2015).

That latter finding discredits the common western assertion that ISIS somehow springs from Sunni communities. Less than 1% in Lebanon, 3% in Jordan and 6% in Palestine viewed the banned terrorist group favourably. The remainder did not express an opinion. Of all Syria’s neighbours, Turkey had the lowest ‘unfavourable’ view of ISIS, at 73%; the favourable score was 8% (Poushter 2015). The aim of this chapter is to help clarify what role Washington has had in creating or turning loose this Frankenstein’s monster.

Washington maintains two closely linked myths as regards terrorism in the Middle East. Then there is a ‘fall-back’ story. The first ‘existential myth’ is that, from 2014, the US became engaged in a war against extremist terrorists, in both Iraq and Syria. This followed several years of trying to topple the Syrian Government by backing illegal armed groups, which it calls ‘moderate’. Through this myth the US claims to be playing a protective role for the benefit of the peoples of the region. The second myth is that there is a significant difference between the ‘moderate rebels’ the US arms, finances and trains, and the extremist terrorists (DAESH or ISIS) it claims to be fighting.

These claims represented a shift in the rationale for the war on Syria, from one of ‘humanitarian intervention’ to a revival of the Bush era ‘war on terror’. The ‘fall back’ story, advanced by some of Washington’s domestic critics, is that US practice in the region has created a climate of resentment amongst orthodox Sunni Muslim communities, and the extremist groups emerged as a type of ‘organic reaction’ from those communities to repeated US interventions.

This story hides the more damaging conclusion that Washington and its allies directly created the extremist groups.

However there is little point in simply asserting that last version, without evidence. The ‘existential myth’ of a western war on terrorism is so insistent and pervasive, and backed by such a commitment in political capital, arms and finance, that it is very difficult for western audiences to accept this new ‘war’ might be a charade. Further, diplomacy requires that stated policy positions be pursued to their logical conclusions, and that the aims be tested. For these reasons I suggest we should document the key elements of evidence, on Washington’s relationship with the sectarian terrorists. After that we can draw better informed conclusions.

It is certainly true that prominent ISIS leaders were held in US prisons. The Afghan recruiter for ISIS, Abdul Rahim Muslim Dost, spent three years in the US prison at Guantanamo (Bienaimé 2015). ISIS leader, Ibrahim al-Badri (aka Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi) is said to have been held for between one and two years at Camp Bucca in Iraq (Giovanni 2014). In 2006, as al-Baghdadi and others were released, the Bush administration announced its plan for a ‘New Middle East’, a plan which would employ sectarian violence as part of a process of ‘creative destruction’ in the region (Nazemroaya 2006). While there have been claims that al-Baghdadi is a CIA or Mossad trained agent, these have not yet been backed up with evidence.

Nevertheless, according to Seymour Hersh’s article, ‘The Redirection’, the US planned to make use of ‘moderate Sunni states’, in particular the Saudis, to contain alleged ‘Shiia gains’ in Iraq brought about by the 2003 US invasion. These ‘moderate Sunni’ forces would carry out clandestine operations to weaken Iran and Hezbollah, key enemies of Israel (Hersh 2007). This plan brought the Saudis and Israel closer as, for somewhat different reasons, both fear Iran.






In mid-2012, US intelligence reported two important facts about the violence in Syria. Firstly, most of the armed ‘insurgency’ was being driven by extremist al Qaeda groups, and second, the sectarian aim of those groups was ‘exactly’ what the US and its allies wanted. The DIA wrote:
‘The Salafist, the Muslim Brotherhood and AQI are the major forces driving the insurgency in Syria … There is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers [The West, Gulf monarchies and Turkey] to the [Syrian] opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime’ (DIA 2012).

The US also observed (and certainly did not stop) the channelling of arms from Benghazi in Libya to ‘al Qaeda groups’ in Syria, in August 2012. These arms were detailed as including 500 Sniper rifles, 100 RPG launchers with 300 rounds and 400 howitzers missiles, of 125mm and 155mm calibre, all shipped to the Ports of Banias and Borj Islam, in Syria (Judicial Watch 2015). According to Michael Flynn, the former head of the DIA, and consistent with that intelligence, President Obama made a ‘wilful decision’ to support al Qaeda, the Muslim Brotherhood and other ‘jihadist’ groups (Newman 2015). This all confirms motive, complicity and consistency of the process, from the early days of the Syrian conflict, building on former President Bush’s ‘New Middle East’ plan. Washington covertly approved the arming of al Qaeda groups in Syria, seeing its own advantage in that.

Probably the most convincing confirmation of US complicity with its terrorist ‘enemy’ has been the admissions from several senior officials that their main regional allies have financed ISIS. Those officials include the US Vice-President, the head of the US Armed Forces and the Chair of the US Armed Forces Committee. In September 2014 General Martin Dempsey, head of the US military, told a Congressional hearing ‘I know major Arab allies who fund [ISIS]’ (Rothman 2014). Senator Lindsey Graham, of the Armed Services Committee, responded with a justification, ‘They fund them because the Free Syrian Army couldn’t fight [Syrian President] Assad, they were trying to beat Assad’ (Rothman 2014; Washington’s Blog 2014). These were honest, if criminal, admissions.

The next month, US Vice President Joe Biden went a step further, explaining that Turkey, Qatar, the UAE and Saudi Arabia ‘were so determined to take down Assad … they poured hundreds of millions of dollars and tens, thousands of tons of weapons into anyone who would fight against Assad … [including] al Nusra and al Qaeda and extremist elements of jihadis coming from other parts of the world … [and then] this outfit called ISIL’ (RT 2014; Usher 2014). Once again, these were consistent and credible admissions, except that Biden sought to exempt the US from this operation by blaming key allies. That caveat is simply not credible. The Saudis in particular are politically dependent on Washington and could not mount any major initiative without US approval. Not only that, the US systematically controls, by purchase contract and re-export license, the use of its weapons (Export.Gov 2015).

Washington’s relationship with the Saudis, as a divisive sectarian force in the region against Arab nationalism, goes back to the 1950s, when Winston Churchill introduced the Saudi King to President Eisenhower. More recently, British General Jonathan Shaw acknowledged the contribution of Saudi Arabia’s extremist ideology: ‘this is a time bomb that, under the guise of education. Wahhabi Salafism is igniting under the world really. And it is funded by Saudi and Qatari money’, Shaw said (Blair 2014). He was right.

Other evidence undermines western attempts to maintain a distinction between what came to be called the ‘moderate rebels’, by 2013 openly armed and trained by the US, and supposedly more extreme groups such as Jabhat al Nusra and ISIS. While there has indeed been some rivalry, the absence of real ideological difference is best shown by cooperation and mergers. For example the collection of US-backed groups called the ‘Free Syrian Army’ fought alongside ISIS and against the Syrian Army for several months in 2013, to gain control of Syria’s Menagh air base, near Aleppo (Paraszczuk 2013). Hoff points out that one of the ISIS commanders in the Menagh operation, Chechen Abu Omar al Shisani, ‘received American military training as part of an elite Georgian army unit in 2006’ and continued to receive US support in 2013, through his FSA alliance (Hoff 2015).

Long term cooperation between these ‘moderate rebels’ and the foreign-led Jabhat al-Nusra was seen around Daraa in the south, along the mountainous Lebanese border, in Homs-Idlib, along the Turkish border and in and around Aleppo. The words Jabhat al Nusra actually mean ‘support front’, that is, foreign support for the Syrian Islamists. Back in December 2012, as Jabhat al Nusra was banned in various countries, 29 of these groups reciprocated the solidarity in their declaration: ‘We are all Jabhat al-Nusra’ (West 2012). Soon after the 29 group signatories became ‘more than 100’ (Zelin 2012). There was never any real ideological difference between these sectarian anti-government groups.

The decline of the ‘Free Syrian Army’ network and the renewed cooperation between al Nusra and the string of reinvented US and Saudi backed groups (Dawud, the Islamic Front, the Syrian Revolutionary Front, Harakat Hazm) helped draw attention to Israel’s support for al Nusra, around the occupied Golan Heights. Since 2013 there have been many reports of ‘rebel’ fighters, including those from al Nusra, being treated in Israeli hospitals (Zoabi 2014). Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu even publicised his visit to wounded ‘rebels’ in early 2014. That led to a public ‘thank you’ from a Turkey-based ‘rebel’ leader, Mohammed Badie (Israel Today 2014). Semi-covertly, Israel backed all the armed groups against Syria, occasionally assisting them with its own missile attacks (Kais 2013).

The UN peacekeeping force based in the occupied Golan reported its observations of the Israeli Defence Forces ‘interacting with’ al Nusra fighters at the border (Fitzgerald 2014). At the same time, Israeli arms were captured by Syrian forces from the extremist groups (Kais 2012; Winer 2013). In November 2014 members of the Druze minority in the Golan protested against Israeli hospitals being used to help wounded al Nusra and ISIS fighters (Zoabi 2014). This led to questions by the Israeli media, as to whether ‘Israel does, in fact, hospitalize members of al-Nusra and Daesh [ISIS]’. A military spokesman’s reply was hardly a denial: ‘In the past two years the Israel Defence Forces have been engaged in humanitarian, life-saving aid to wounded Syrians, irrespective of their identity’ (Zoabi 2014). In fact, not even a humble farmer gets across the heavily militarised Occupied Golan border to retrieve a stray goat. ‘Humanitarian’ treatment for al Qaeda terrorists is different.

The artificial distinction between ‘rebel’ and ‘extremist’ groups has been mocked by multiple reports of large scale defections and transfer of weapons, to the extremists. In July 2014 one thousand armed men in the Dawud Brigade defected to ISIS in Raqqa (Hamadee and Gutman 2014; Ditz 2014). In November defections to Jabhat al Nusra from the US-backed Syrian Revolutionary Front were reported (Newman 2014; Sly 2014).

In December, Adib Al-Shishakli, representative at the Gulf Cooperation Council of the exile ‘Syrian National Coalition’, said ‘opposition fighters’ were ‘increasingly joining’ ISIS ‘for financial reasons’ (Zayabi 2014). In that same month, the Al Yarmouk Shuhada Brigades, backed and trained for two years by US officers, were reported as defecting to ISIS, which had by this time began to establish a presence in Syria’s far south (OSNet 2014). Then, over 2014-2015, three thousand ‘moderate rebels’ from the US-backed ‘Harakat Hazzm’ collapsed into Jabhat al Nusra, taking a large stock of US arms including anti-tank weapons with them (Fadel 2015a). Video posted by al-Nusra showed these weapons being used to take over the Syrian military bases, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh, in Idlib province (Bacchi 2015).






Debka File, a site linked to Israeli intelligence, says the heavy weaponry provided to the Syrian ‘opposition’ by the USA, Israel, the Saudis, Jordan, Turkey and Qatar includes tanks, armoured vehicles, rockets launchers, machine-guns, anti-aircraft weapons and ‘at least four types of anti-tank weapons’ (Debka 2015). The scale and consistency of the ‘defections’ strongly suggests management to channel these arms, along with fighters, to make ISIS the best equipped group. A similar conclusion was noted by US Senator John Kiriakou (Sputnik 2015b).

Recruitment of fighters for ISIS was certainly a heavily financed affair, and not an ‘organic’ drift of resentful ‘Sunni’ youth. In late 2014 the Afghan Abdul Rahim Muslim Dost was said to be ‘leading efforts in northern Pakistan to recruit fighters for ISIS’ (Bienaimé 2015). Soon after this report, Syrian jihadist Yousaf al Salafi, arrested in Pakistan, said he had been hired to recruit young men in Pakistan to fight with ISIS in Syria. He says he received $600 for each fighter he sent, working with a Pakistani sheikh and using US money (Variyar 2015). Who knows what the middle-men took, but this sum is several times the salary of an average Syrian soldier.

As with Jabhat al Nusra, recruits came from a wide range of countries. Cuban journalists interviewed four captured ISIS jihadists from Turkmenistan and Kyrgyzstan. They were recruited in a larger group which had passed freely through Turkey and across the border into Syria. They were assisted to participate in this ‘holy war’ by offers of a house, a good salary and a bride. More than 300 people were killed by their car bombs (PL 2015).

ISIS had US weapons by various means in both Iraq and Syria when, in late 2014, a ‘non-aggression pact’ was reported in the southern area of Hajar al-Aswad between ‘moderate rebels’ and ISIS, as both recognised a common enemy in Syria: ‘the Nussayri regime’, a sectarian way of referring to Alawi Muslims. Some reported ISIS had purchased weapons from the ‘rebels’ (AFP 2015).
With ‘major Arab allies’ directly backing ISIS and a steady stream of fighters and arms passing to ISIS from the collapsing US-backed ‘moderate rebel’ groups, it is a small leap to recognise that US and ‘coalition’ flights to ISIS areas (supposedly to ‘degrade’ the extremists) might also have become covert supply lines. That is precisely what senior Iraqi sources began saying, in late 2014 and early 2015 (Iraq News 2014). In mid-2014 ISIS began seizing US weapons, but this was put down to incompetence on the part of the Iraqi Army (Sharma and Nestel 2014).

However, soon after that, US air drops of arms were seized by ISIS troops on the ground. Was this US incompetence or US planning? As reported by both Iraqi and Iranian media, Iraqi MP Majid al-Ghraoui said in January that ‘an American aircraft dropped a load of weapons and equipment to the ISIS group militants at the area of al-Dour in the province of Salahuddin’ (Sarhan 2015). Photos were published of ISIS retrieving the weapons. The US admitted seizures of its weapons but said this was a ‘mistake’ (MacAskill and Chulov 2014).

Then in February Iraqi MP Hakem al-Zameli said the Iraqi army had shot down two British planes which were carrying weapons to ISIS in al-Anbar province. Again, photos were published of the wrecked planes. ‘We have discovered weapons made in the US, European countries and Israel from the areas liberated from ISIL’s control in Al-Baqdadi region’, al-Zameli said (FNA 2015a).

The Al-Ahad news website quoted Head of Al-Anbar Provincial Council Khalaf Tarmouz saying that a US plane supplied the ISIL terrorist organization with arms and ammunition in Salahuddin province (FNA 2015b). Also in February an Iraqi militia called Al-Hashad Al-Shabi said they had shot down a US Army helicopter carrying weapons for ISIL in the western parts of Al-Baqdadi region in Al-Anbar province. Again, photos were published (FNA 2015a).

After that, Iraqi counter-terrorism forces were reported as having arrested ‘four foreigners who were employed as military advisors to the ISIL fighters’, three of whom were American and Israeli (Adl 2015). Israel’s link to ISIS seems to have passed well beyond its border areas. In late 2015 an Israeli Colonel Yusi Oulen Shahak was said to have been arrested with an ISIS group in Iraq.

The Iraqi Government linked militia said Shahak, from the Golani brigade, was a colonel who ‘had participated in the Takfiri ISIL group’s terrorist operations’ (FNA 2015c). Six senior Iraqi officials have been cited detailing US weaponry and intelligence support for ISIS. Captured ISIS fighters said the US had provided ‘intelligence about the Iraqi forces’ positions and targets’ (FNA 2015d). The western media avoided these stories altogether, because they are very damaging to Washington’s ‘existential myth’ of a ‘War on ISIS’. However they certainly help explain why Baghdad does not trust the US military.

In Libya in 2015 a key US collaborator in the overthrow of the Gaddafi government announced himself the newly declared head of the ‘Islamic State’ in North Africa (Sputnik 2015a). Abdel Hakim Belhaj was held in US prisons for several years, then ‘rendered’ to Gaddafi’s Libya, where he was wanted for terrorist acts. As former head of the al-Qaeda-linked Libyan Islamic Fighting Group, then the Tripoli-based ‘Libyan Dawn’ group, Belhaj was, in the past, defended by Washington and praised by US Congressmen John McCain and Lindsey Graham (Sputnik 2015a).






Evidence of the covert relationship between Washington and ISIS is substantial and helps explain what Syria’s Deputy Foreign Minister Faysal Mikdad called Washington’s ‘cosmetic war’ on ISIS (SANA 2015). The terrorist group was herded away from the Kurdish areas of northern Iraq but allowed to operate freely in Eastern Syria, against the Syrian Army (Fadel 2015b). The extremist group is used to justify a foothold Washington keeps in the region, weakening both Syria and Iraq. But Washington’s ‘war’ on ISIS has been ineffective. Studies by Jane’s Terrorism and Insurgent database showed that ISIS attacks and killings in Iraq increased strongly in the months after US air attacks began (Lestch 2014). The main on-the-ground fighting has been carried out by the Syrian Army, with its allies, and the Iraqi armed forces, with support from Iran (Lister 2015).

All this has been reported perversely in the western media. The same channels that prominently report (virtually celebrating) the ISIS killing of Syrian soldiers have also claimed the Syrian Army was avoiding or ‘not fighting’ ISIS (Richter 2014; Vinograd and Omar 2014). That alleged ‘unwillingness’ was part of the justification for US bombing inside Syria, another false pretext. While it is certainly the case that Syrian priorities remained in the heavily populated west, multiple media reports make it clear that, well before the strikes by the Russian air force in October 2015, the Syrian Arab Army was the major force engaged with ISIS (YNet 2014; al Arabiya 2014; Reuters 2015), as also suffering the worst casualties from that terrorist group (Webb 2014).

When it comes to avoiding ISIS, the reverse has been the case. The evidence tells us that Washington’s lack of will against ISIS is linked to the fact that the terrorist group remains a key tool against the Syrian Government. That also explains why the US refuses to coordinate with the Syrian Army against ISIS (King 2015). This is consistent with the central ongoing aim of ‘regime change’ in Damascus or, failing that, dismemberment of the country. Such an aim was rejected by the US and others at a Vienna conference (Daily Star 2015); but US practice speaks louder than its words.

The contradictions of the US position – of claiming to fight ISIS while covertly protecting it – were thrown into sharp relief when in late September 2015 Russia decided to add air power to the Syrian Army’s efforts, against all the terrorist groups. When the US refused to cooperate with Russia, Washington’s media and NGO cheer squads immediately shifted their chorus of Syrian Government ‘killing civilians’ to that of Russia ‘killing civilians’. That had little effect on matters. At the time of writing, with that powerful Russian assistance, ISIS and the others are retreating and the Syrian Arab Army and its allied militia are gradually reclaiming areas that have been occupied for some time (AFP 2015).

Closer cooperation between Russia, Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon’s Hezbollah threaten to seriously degrade US dominance in the region. In the Iraqi military’s recent offensive on ISIS-held Tikrit, the Iranian military emerged as Iraq’s main partner. Washington was sidelined, causing consternation in the US media. General Qasem Suleimani, head of Iran’s Quds Force was said to have been a leading player in the Tikrit operation (Rosen 2015).

Not least amongst the new developments has been the creation of an intelligence centre based in Baghdad and shared by Russia, Syria, Iraq and Iran plus Hezbollah (4+1). This signals a new measure of independence for the Baghdad government, long thought to be a puppet captured by Washington (Boyer and Scarborough 2015).
This article has presented sufficient evidence for us to safely draw these conclusions:






First, Washington planned a bloody wave of regime change in its favour in the Middle East, getting allies such as the Saudis to use sectarian forces in a process of ‘creative destruction’.

Second, the US directly financed and armed a range of so-called ‘moderate’ terrorist groups against the sovereign state of Syria while its key allies the Saudis, Qatar, Israel and Turkey financed, armed and supported with arms and medical treatment every anti-Syrian armed group, whether ‘moderate’ or extreme.

Third, ‘jihadists’ for Jabhat al Nusra and ISIS were actively recruited in many countries, indicating that the rise of those groups was not due to a simple anti-western ‘Sunni’ reaction within the region.

Fourth, NATO member Turkey functioned as a ‘free transit zone’ for every type of terrorist group passing into Syria.

Fifth, there is testimony from a significant number of senior Iraqi officials that US arms have been delivered directly to ISIS.

Sixth, the ineffective, or at best selective, US ‘war’ against ISIS tends to corroborate the Iraqi and Syrian views that there is a controlling relationship. In sum we can conclude that the US has built a command relationship with all of the anti-Syrian terrorist groups, including al Nusra ISIS, either directly or through its close regional allies, the Saudis, Qatar, Israel and Turkey. Washington has attempted to play a ‘double game’ in Syria and Iraq, using its old doctrine of ‘plausible deniability’ to maintain the fiction of a ‘war on terrorism’ for as long as is possible.


Read more and tens of References about American, israeli, Saudi aid for ISIS: The Dirty War on Syria: Washington Supports the Islamic State (ISIS) - European Information Center on Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmin said:


> *THE DIRTY WAR ON SYRIA: WASHINGTON SUPPORTS THE ISLAMIC STATE (ISIS)*


Assad is far worse than ISIS. He murdered and tortured hundreds times more + gasses and starves people, something that even ISIS did not do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Bunch of civilian trucks carrying food and some fuel to warm up destroyed. Nothing to do with ISIS. Pure terror.


Please give us break...You need to get some sleep, it does look like you are overwhelmed by the ever changing situation, and your mind can process it.. or worse can't accept it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

United said:


>



This can not ease the pain of your embarrassment to see Iranians and their allies hunting your beloved Saudi backed terrorists and their Israeli masters at the same time .


----------



## Serpentine

Ahrar al-Sham 'emir' of Homs province sent directly to hell by unknown gunmen today. To those who did it, nice job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Ahrar al-Sham 'emir' of Homs province sent directly to hell by unknown gunmen today. To those who did it, nice job.


Well he is in good company of nimr now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> Well he is in good company of nimr now.



Is that supposed to anger me or piss me off? What is this? A 2 year old's counter-argument?

What happened to not quoting each other? I mean, is this so hard that you can't resist the urge? Well you shouldn't have promised in first place if you can't stand by your word for even a short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Ahrar al-Sham 'emir' of Homs province sent directly to hell by unknown gunmen today. To those who did it, nice job.


Saying "nice job" to ISIS? But isn't that supporting them? Hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Is that supposed to anger me or piss me off? What is this? A 2 year old's counter-argument?
> 
> What happened to not quoting each other? I mean, is this so hard that you can't resist the urge? Well you shouldn't have promised in first place if you can't stand by your word for even a short time.


It seems u are the one who are burning for me saying nimr is in hell. It's a free forum and I never promised u a thing. U wanted this no quote thing, I don't care how u feel. The problem with u is that u don't want anyone to counter ur stupid comments. And if someone replies in the same token then u start crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## veg

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saying "nice job" to ISIS? But isn't that supporting them? Hmm


No, it is exposing the True face of Jihadi Culture, which was backed by Saudia and it's allies. 
They have become so much extreme, that they are now slaughtering each other's throats. 
This is the curse of God upon Jihadists and their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

It seems too much money involve . Groups change their loyalty, according to perks. Nations stealing oil from Iraq and Syria with state sponsored gangs.


----------



## veg

like_a_boss said:


> Reality
> View attachment 285125



This is the truth about Saudia/Qatar/Turkey/Morsi ... but Salafists here still deny it and still pose themselves as the sole representatives of Islam. They should know that this is no Islam, but 100% pure Munafiqat.


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> It seems u are the one who are burning for me saying nimr is in hell. It's a free forum and I never promised u a thing. U wanted this no quote thing, I don't care how u feel. The problem with u is that u don't want anyone to counter ur stupid comments. And if someone replies in the same token then u start crying.



Now you are denying the whole thing. No problem, I shouldn't have expected something else from you. The day that I will 'burn' by something 'you' say is the day that I will leave this forum forever. You can be sure of that. I just didn't want you to waste my time reading your posts and now that you decided to stay obsessed, it's your choice.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Saying "nice job" to ISIS? But isn't that supporting them? Hmm



Even better. If ISIS has killed him, it means Ashrar al-Sham will retaliate and they will kill a big number of each other again which is amazing. Hopefully, what you say is true and ISIS is actually responsible.


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Now you are denying the whole thing. No problem, I shouldn't have expected something else from you. The day that I will 'burn' by something 'you' say is the day that I will leave this forum forever. You can be sure of that. I just didn't want you to waste my time reading your posts and now that you decided to stay obsessed, it's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even better. If ISIS has killed him, it means Ashrar al-Sham will retaliate and they will kill a big number of each other again which is amazing. Hopefully, what you say is true and ISIS is actually responsible.


Well buddy, u want it or not, as much as I dont like seeing u guys issuing fatwas, and beings judges of hell and heaven goes. Unfortunately I still have to read it, as it is there, u quote me or not. Same goes for you. I quote u or dont quote u it will be there. 
I dont understand ur animosity though, I have made up my mind that u have a biased agenda, and will not care for what ever human suffering is there for as long as it is not of those who u care for. If ur heart is blind I really cant do much about it. Enjoy ur life. And as for the me denial thing goes, I am not u buddy boy, I never promised u a thing, we agreed in substance to not quote each other for as long as we didnt have anything to say. But apparently u cant even take a joke.


----------



## Parul

*The Syrian Army continues to liberate several strategic regions near the Deir ez-Zor military airport of militants.*

Government forces have made major advances and regained control over several heights in the al-Tahrda Mountains, east of Deir ez-Zor military airport, after carrying out an attack on Daesh (Islamic State) positions on Monday.

Some 11 Daesh terrorists were killed in the attack and several others were injured.









It was earlier reported that the army continued to advance near the strategic hill of Kroum in the vicinity of the airport after it repelled an attack by Daesh militants.


The Syrian Army engaged in clashes with Daesh in al-Jafreh village in the province of Deir ez-Zor, having killed and injured a group of militants, a military source told FARS News.

Aircraft of the Syrian Air Force carried out bombing strikes on militants’ positions in al-Hwaiqa neighborhood in the city of Deir ez-Zor.

Deir ez-Zor was once a Daesh stronghold but now the Syrian Army and popular forces backed by Russian airstrikes have left no safe place for the militants in the province.



Read more: Syrian Army Liberates Key Areas Near Deir ez-Zor Military Airport


----------



## alarabi

*Residents of besieged Syrian town say they are being starved to death *
Activists in Madaya, where 30,000 people have been trapped in since July, tell of how families are eating leaves to survive





Image of a young child supplied by activists in the Syrian town of Madaya, which is under siege by forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad.
Kareem Shaheen in Beirut and Emma Graham-Harrison



Residents of a Syrian town a few dozen miles from the capital, Damascus, say they are dying of starvation as a result of a months-long siege by forces loyal to the government of Bashar al-Assad.

Families are eating leaves, grasses and water flavoured with spices in the town of Madaya, where rice is sold by the gram because a kilogram costs as much as $250 (£170). Some have killed and eaten their pets.

“People are dying in slow motion,” said Louay, a social worker from the town told the Guardian in a phone interview, his voice weakened by months of abject hunger. “We had some flowers growing in pots at home. Yesterday, we picked the petals and ate them, but they were bitter, awful.”

He sent pictures of emaciated bodies of several elderly men, recent casualties of the starvation. He had not taken the pictures himself, but said the men were well known in the town.

“We used to say nobody could ever die from hunger, but we have seen people actually die of hunger.”





A boy being pushed in a buggy in Madaya. Activists say many people in town are too weak to walk.
Other activists inside the town also shared pictures of starving children, one being pushed in a buggy far too small for him because he is too weak to walk.

Others who can still move around, and should normally be in school, are risking their lives trying to collect plants in minefields around the town’s outskirts, and several have lost limbs, residents said.

It was not possible to verify their claims because of the siege, but several independent accounts were consistent in describing life in a town desperately short of food, medicine and electricity.

“Whether you are a man, woman, child, whether you’re 70 or 20 years old, you will have lost about 15kg of your weight,” said Ebrahem Abbass, a defector who had served as a sergeant in the Syrian army. “You don’t see a child whose eyes aren’t sunken and staring from hunger.”

Up to 30,000 people have been trapped in Madaya since July, under a tight siege by pro-government forces. They say they are being treated as pawns in a complicated power play, punished for the suffering of two villages hundreds of miles away at the hand of anti-government troops.

In the spring of last year, a rebel coalition known as Jaysh al-Fateh captured large swaths of north-western Syria from the Assad regime, surrounding two Shia enclaves in Idlib province called Fua and Kefraya, whose citizens are also enduring a debilitating siege.

Assad’s forces are now starving Madaya and neighbouring Zabadani, once a stronghold of the opposition, after a punishing six-month campaign.

Under a ceasefire deal, foreign backers of the government and the opposition are attempting to orchestrate a population swap, essentially a peaceful “sectarian cleansing”.

So far they have only managed to agree on an evacuation of wounded individuals on both sides and safe passage for a single aid delivery in October.

That allowed convoys to reach Madaya, Zabadani, Fua and Kefraya simultaneously, but supplies only lasted a few days, residents said.

“I swear by God, and you might not believe me because it sounds fantastical, I tried to buy some food today, but a kilo of rice is 100,000 [Syrian] pounds,” said Louay. “A kilo of rice, bulgur, lentil, sugar – 100,000, 100,000, 100,000. That is if you can find it.”

At the black market exchange rate that would be close to £170 for rice.

“I’ve personally seen people slaughtering cats to eat them, and even the trees have been stripped of leaves now,” he added.

People are so weak that they often faint, and hunger is made worse by the biting cold in an area about 1,300 metres above sea level, near the border with Lebanon.

Though a wooded hill is nearby, snipers have a clear shot, and residents said more than a dozen people had been killed trying to retrieve firewood. They also said children had lost limbs trying to gather grass to eat from nearby fields.

“They blocked all the roads to both towns, and there are a lot of mines,” said one teacher in Madaya, who did not want to give his name because of relatives in areas under government control. “There is no way to explain, the students are always complaining they are hungry, but they have to study.”

An aid official who visited Madaya and Zabadani in October as part of the convoy said he saw “deep suffering”.

“There was a very dramatic appeal from the children in those two places, and the same dramatic appeal from Fua and Kefraya,” he said. “The children should not be suffering.”

The official said he hoped for more agreements to deliver aid. But for now, the people in all the besieged towns suffer in a tragedy that is not of their making.

“Here, we no longer call on anyone,” said Louay. “We have called for help so many times and nobody has heard us. But we want to ask the officials and decision-makers out there, if you were in this position, and your children were dying from hunger in front of you, what would be your reaction to the world outside that let you down? Don’t forget to ask your readers this question.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

The wahabi plan to destroy Syria and the Qatari to force her pipelines thru is as good as dead...
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=697815753594758




*


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 285125

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


>








Hezbollah in revenge attack on Israel | The Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 285505
> 
> 
> Hezbollah in revenge attack on Israel | The Times


All they did against Israel in 10 years is firing one rocket at jeep (that's after Israel eliminated an Iranian general and 6 top Hezies). Meanwhile they slaughtered thousands and thousands of Syrians and starved hundreds of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alarabi

Hezbollah (Iran puppet) is killing innocent people by imposing starvation and siege on Madaya town while UN and every other hypocrite human right organizations remain silent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684902934941794305
*Weakened, cold and starving to death in Syrian town*
*At least 23 reported dead and hundreds malnourished in the besieged town of Madaya outside Damascus.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> All they did against Israel in 10 years is firing one rocket at jeep (that's after Israel eliminated an Iranian general and 6 top Hezies). Meanwhile they slaughtered thousands and thousands of Syrians and starved hundreds of thousands.



You fired a rocket they fired a rocket ... You forgot that your 1st goal in 2006 war was destroying this group ... and still after 10 years they are out there 100s times stronger than 2006 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Islamic State militant 'executes own mother' in Raqqa*

3 hours ago





Image copyrightAP The killing was reportedly carried out in the Syrian town of Raqqa

An Islamic State militant carried out a public "execution" of his mother because she asked him to leave the group, activists say.

Ali Saqr, 21, killed his mother, Lena al-Qasem, 45, outside the post office in Raqqa, Syria, eyewitnesses said.

Raqqa has served as IS' de facto capital since the group captured the city in August 2013.

IS does not tolerate any dissent and imposes brutal punishments, often carried out in public.

The UK-based monitoring group, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) and the activist group Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently reported the incident.

Lena al-Qasem had reportedly told her son that the US-led military alliance fighting IS would "wipe out" the group, and tried to convince him to leave the city with her.

Her son is then said to have informed the group of her comment, and they ordered her killing.

Ali Saqr is reported to have shot her outside the post office where she worked, in front of hundreds of people.

IS, a jihadist group which follows its own extreme version of Sunni Islam, took over large parts of Iraq and Syria in 2014.

Since then the group has killed more than 2,000 people for reasons including homosexuality, and for the alleged practice of magic and apostasy, according to the SOHR.


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> You fired a rocket they fired a rocket ...


We fired many many rockets. Sending to hell many hezie terrorists. They reacted only once when we killed an Iranian general.



> You forgot that your 1st goal in 2006 war was destroying this group ...


No it was not. War 2006 was started by Hezbollah to return Shabaa Farms. They failed miserably.



> and still after 10 years they are out there 100s times stronger than 2006 ..


Strong in killing Syrians? Yeah.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> We fired many many rockets. Sending to hell many hezie terrorists. They reacted only once when we killed an Iranian general.
> 
> 
> No it was not. War 2006 was started by Hezbollah to return Shabaa Farms. They failed miserably.
> 
> 
> Strong in killing Syrians? Yeah.



Nothing new as I stated before the aggressor is you .. they captured some israle solders in order to exchange prisoners and you started the war ... I told you before go and read Winograd report to see who won ...

11. Overall, we regard the 2nd Lebanon war as a serious missed opportunity. *Israel initiated a long war,* which ended *without its clear military victory*. *A semi-military organization of a few thousand men resisted, for a few weeks, the strongest army in the Middle East, which enjoyed full air superiority and size and technology advantages.* The barrage of rockets aimed at Israel's civilian population lasted throughout the war, and the IDF did not provide an effective response to it. The fabric of life under fire was seriously disrupted, and many civilians either left their home temporarily or spent their time in shelters. After a long period of using only standoff fire power and limited ground activities, Israel initiated a large scale ground offensive, very close to the Security Council resolution imposing a cease fire. This offensive did not result in military gains and was not completed. These facts had far-reaching implications for us, as well as for our enemies, our neighbors, and our friends in the region and around the world.
​And on killing people :

IDF Commander: We Fired More Than a Million Cluster Bombs in Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

raptor22 said:


> You fired a rocket they fired a rocket ... You forgot that your 1st goal in 2006 war was destroying this group ... and still after 10 years they are out there 100s times stronger than 2006 ..


Our goal never was to eliminate Hezbollah, our goal has always been not to shoot missiles at us, after the Second Lebanon War we have achieved the goal.
No more no less.


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> Nothing new as I stated before the aggressor is you ..


LOL u are a funnt guy. Here the text of UN Sec Council resolution 1701:

“Expressing its utmost concern at the continuing escalation of hostilities in Lebanon and in Israel since *Hizbollah’s attack on Israel *on 12 July 2006, which has already caused hundreds of deaths and injuries on both sides, extensive damage to civilian infrastructure and hundreds of thousands of internally displaced persons,

www.un.org/press/en/2006/sc8808.doc.htm

This resolution was unanimously adopted by UN, and unanimously adopted by Lebanese government as well. Keep watching Press TV.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Now you are denying the whole thing. No problem, I shouldn't have expected something else from you. The day that I will 'burn' by something 'you' say is the day that I will leave this forum forever. You can be sure of that. I just didn't want you to waste my time reading your posts and now that you decided to stay obsessed, it's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even better. If ISIS has killed him, it means Ashrar al-Sham will retaliate and they will kill a big number of each other again which is amazing. Hopefully, what you say is true and ISIS is actually responsible.


lol, you can't even get the name right, or the tactics.
Ahrar al Sham are not Jaish al Islam, and both fight ISIS not as a reaction but whenever the opportunity comes.

Meanwhile, Hezbollah supporters are supporting the siege on Madayah:






















And more....
But it's still all okay, isn't it Serpentine? Still no words on the siege? Or are you going to say UN delivered "aid?"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

Dr.Thrax said:


> Meanwhile, Hezbollah supporters are supporting the siege on Madayah:
> And more....
> But it's still all okay, isn't it Serpentine? Still no words on the siege? Or are you going to say UN delivered "aid?"


Why blame Hezbollah when the so called saviours of people, the sunni rebels are holding the people hostage and not allowing them to leave Madaya ? If the rebels care about the people, they should allow those who want to leave to leave.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684559608946552833
Also Ahrar rejected a government truce in January in Madaya. So what are you complaining about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Pro-Assad sourced map of Daraa situation.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, you can't even get the name right, or the tactics.
> Ahrar al Sham are not Jaish al Islam, and both fight ISIS not as a reaction but whenever the opportunity comes.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hezbollah supporters are supporting the siege on Madayah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more....
> But it's still all okay, isn't it Serpentine? Still no words on the siege? Or are you going to say UN delivered "aid?"



They are mocking tens upon tens of fake pictures being circulated on internet as Madaya, while in reality, it's not proven that even one single person has died of starvation.

And besides, it's 600 terrorists in Madaya who are holding the town as hostage, refusing to leave and not allowing civilians to leave either. Stop crying victim, even if any starvation is happening, it's committed by terrorists inside the town.

Meanwhile, you are the same person who was cheering on terrorists who were actually trying to starve people of Fuah and Kafraya and only after their brothers in Zabadani started eating grass they agreed to a deal to let some civilians out. Now cry me a river, if there is any hypocrite here, it's you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And besides, it's 600 terrorists in Madaya who are holding the town as hostage, refusing to leave and not allowing civilians to leave either. Stop crying victim, even if any is starvation is happening, it's committed by terrorists inside the town.


Translation: foreign Hezbollah terrorists will keep starving Syrians in Madaya until they submit to psychopath dictator Assad or leave.



> Meanwhile, you are the same person who was cheering on terrorists who were actually trying to starve people of Fuah and Kafraya


Translation: we want to use our transport helicopters to barrel bombs civilians into submission, not to transport food to our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> They are mocking tens upon tens of fake pictures being circulated on internet as Madaya, while in reality, it's not proven that even one single person has died of starvation.
> 
> And besides, it's 600 terrorists in Madaya who are holding the town as hostage, refusing to leave and not allowing civilians to leave either. Stop crying victim, even if any starvation is happening, it's committed by terrorists inside the town.
> 
> Meanwhile, you are the same person who was cheering on terrorists who were actually trying to starve people of Fuah and Kafraya and only after their brothers in Zabadani started eating grass they agreed to a deal to let some civilians out. Now cry me a river, if there is any hypocrite here, it's you.


How u were jumping out of the roof for one Russian pilot and crying a river. Believing every lie coming from the Russians. And look at ur self now. 

How do u even sleep at night. Really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Translation: foreign Hezbollah terrorists will keep starving Syrians in Madaya until they submit to psychopath dictator Assad or leave.
> 
> 
> Translation: we want to use our transport helicopters to barrel bombs civilians into submission, not to transport food to our people.


do you send your transport helicopter to area surrounded by enemies who are equipped with equipment that can shut down fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> How u were jumping out of the roof for one Russian pilot and crying a river. Believing every lie coming from the Russians. And look at ur self now.
> 
> How do u even sleep at night. Really.



We are supporting Syria because we want Syria to get rid of the kind of maniacs who would put a city under hostage for their own gains, not be able to feed them, and use food aid to sell it to them at high prices for their own benefit.

On the other hand, you guys support such hostage takers and are angry at the government of Syria for not letting more cities to fall under such groups!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> We are supporting Syria because we want Syria to get rid of the kind of maniacs who would put a city under hostage for their own gains, not be able to feed them, and use food aid to sell it to them at high prices for their own benefit.
> 
> On the other hand, you guys support such hostage takers and are angry at the government of Syria for not letting more cities to fall under such groups!


Try a little harder, u are still struggling to please ur countrymen.


----------



## Aslan

Dr.Thrax said:


> Wow you're retarded.
> Civilians can't leave Madaya because it's under siege. 4 civilians tried to leave but they were killed by Hezbollah.
> Madaya was part of the Zabadani agreement. Therefore, there should be absolutely no siege on it. Fua'a and Kefarya will pay in response. (Who, btw, are NOT starving.)
> 
> 
> Ah the good old Iranian tactic, saw it's fake.
> Madaya is part of the truce agreement you fucknut, therefore Hezbollah/Gov't are supposed to let aid in. Obviously, Hezbollah and Gov't seem to want Fua'a and Kefarya to be taken over. Funny how you blame the people protecting Madaya. Want to go ahead and blame Gazans too since you pretend to care about them soo much?
> Fua'a and Kefarya starving....best joke I've heard
> 
> Madaya: Syrian regime supporters share food photos to taunt starving civilians trapped in town | Middle East | News | The Independent
> 
> Wallahi I can't wait for the day to invade Iran and tear Qom brick by brick and hear you little shitheads cry


I am still waiting to see what the Iranian champion of humanity uncle imam putin pehelvani has not said a word regarding the people who he apparently is in town to liberate, the same people who are starving to death not because the hiziz or SAA are besting the area but because the rebels are not letting people are apparently while siting in the same place starving to death themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Translation: foreign Hezbollah terrorists *will keep starving Syrians in Madaya *until they submit to psychopath dictator Assad or leave*.*


*
*
Doctored pictures, this girl showed in el 3arabia lives in Beyrouth, Lebanon and you fell for a manipulate picture like an idiot..I thought you were the smartest Syria's saga troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

heartbreaking...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207289839795504





@jamahir @Akheilos @nForce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> do you send your transport helicopter to area surrounded by enemies who are equipped with equipment that can shut down fighter jets


Rebels dont have even a primitive MANPADS so risk is close to zero. Also as I noted they daily use same helicopters to drop barrels on markets.

So basically every time Assadist is crying about Fuah he is crying that he cant drop more barrels on civilians.


----------



## Madali

Maira La said:


> heartbreaking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207289839795504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir @Akheilos @nForce



Inshallah terrorist groups will be defeated soon and Syrians can go back to their peaceful life like how it was before 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Inshallah terrorist groups will be defeated soon and Syrians can go back to their peaceful life like how it was before 2011.


Translation: submit Assad or starve to death.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Translation: submit Assad or starve to death.



Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

*OPCW report: rebels used chemical weapons – not Assad*

The Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) has confirmed the traces of the sarin gas used in Syria are not linked with the Syrian government’s former stockpile of chemical weapons. The report corroborates the Syrian government’s assertions that the faction responsible for the chemical attack, as well as 11 other instances of chemical weapons use, was the Syrian opposition. 

The report also substantiates last month’s claims from Ahmed al-Gaddafi al-Qahsi, cousin of Muammar Gaddafi, who said that the chemical weapons used in the incident had been stolen from Libya and later smuggled into Syria via Turkey by militants. 

The announcement follows an investigation carried out by the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) at the request of the Syrian president Bashar al-Assad and the Syrian government. 

“In one instance, analysis of some blood samples indicates that individuals were at some point exposed to sarin or a sarin-like substance” said Ahmet Uzumcu, the head of the OPCW. He later added that the sarin gas examined bore different characteristics to the one formerly owned by the Syrian government.

OPCW report: rebels used chemical weapons - not Assad | Al-Masdar News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

'Starving Syria child' revealed as south Lebanon girl | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR

BEIRUT: The family of a south Lebanon girl depicted in a photo that went viral alleging to show a starving child from a besieged Syrian border town has expressed anger over the incident.

"They took it too far this time," Rosine Mazeh, the grandmother of 7-year-old Marianna Mazeh, told Al-Jadeed from their village of Tay Filsey in a report broadcast Saturday.

She said the photo of her smiling brown-haired, blue-eyed granddaughter was originally posted to Facebook three years ago and had been doctored several times in the past by individuals promoting different causes.

Most recently, the photo was circulated in a side-by-side with images depicting a skeletal figure said to be suffering from malnutrition as a result of a Syrian army siege in the town of Madaya, located several kilometers east of Lebanon's border.

Several other photos circulating on social media and picked up by some international news agencies that alleged to show starvation from the town have also been revealed as fakes.

*"It has affected her a lot," Mazeh said. "Every time someone brings it up she puts her head down and becomes shy. At school, they keep on talking about the topic. She's not comfortable with it at all."*

Abdel-Wahhab Mazeh, the girl's uncle, said the photo was taken outside a mini market in their village where she had gone to buy chewing gum.

"When we saw this, we tried as hard as we could to show that this picture wasn't right," he told Al-Jadeed, pointing to a location on the ground where he said she was standing when the photo was taken.

The girl and her father spoke during a separate report broadcast Saturday on Al-Manar from outside their home.

"I live in Tayr Filsey, not Madaya, and I am fine," she said.

Reports said Saturday that aid will be delivered to Madaya, under siege by pro-government forces, as well as two villages besieged by rebels in northern Syria, on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*Daesh militants executed 80 people, including police, military people and those disagreeing with the group’s ideology near the Iraqi city of Mosul, according to local media.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Islamic State (ISIL, or Daesh) militants have fatally shot at least 80 people, including police officers, near the Iraqi city of Mosul, local media reported Sunday.

"Daesh militants executed 80 people, including police, military [people] and those disagreeing with the group’s ideology, shooting them at the Ghazlani military camp in the central part of the Nineveh province," a local source told the Alsumaria television channel.


According to the source, the terrorists of the group outlawed in Russia and in many other countries accused the dead of espionage and cooperation with the Iraqi authorities.

The Islamic State seized the northern Iraqi city of 2.5 million in June 2014. Mosul has since become the de facto Iraqi capital of the terrorist group.



Read more: Daesh Militants Execute 80 People Near Iraq's Mosul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Cany anyone translate those posts? Its saying that Assadists are mocking the hunger crisis in Madaya.


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> Translation: submit Assad or starve to death.


translation: goh nakhor


----------



## Parul

*The al-Nusra Front terrorist organization attacked a radio station belonging to its FSA allies ahead of a ceasefire which does not include terrorist organizations.*

Kirill Vysokolov — Members of the al-Nusra Front shut down a radio station affiliated with the Free Syrian Army and kidnapped its two iconic spokesmen in the Syrian town of Kafr Nabl, according to social media accounts affiliated with the rebels.

The FSA and al-Nusra Front share control of large swaths of Syria's Idlib province. The Al-Nusra Front, internationally recognized as a terrorist organization affiliate with al-Qaeda, is not allowed to take part in upcoming peace talks, meaning that it would have to cede control of the areas for a ceasefire to take effect.

Station spokesman Hadi al-Abdallah was later released, according to some reports, while his partner Raed Fares was kept kidnapped in an unknown location. Fares was apparently pressured by al-Nusra in the past.

"Abdallah had used his Al-Nusra connections to keep his freedom but this time the jihadists detained them both and destroyed and confiscated their belongings at the station," the head of an FSA umbrella group Soner Taleb told AFP.

According to reports, the al-Nusra Front kidnapped the radio station's two spokesmen, but released other employees after putting them through humiliating procedures and burning FSA flags.


"Nusra placed the [FSA] flag on the floor and made me walk on it. After five years, they made me put my shoes on the flag with which I cover our martyrs," one of the arrested station employees reportedly said.







© PHOTO: FACEBOOK/KAFRANBEL SYRIAN REVOLUTION
Photos released by social media accounts tied to Syrian rebels show a ransacked headquarters of an FSA coordinating center and radio station with "Confiscated by al-Nusra Front" spray-painted on the walls.
The "Radio Fresh" radio station and its two spokesmen previously reported on al-Nusra Front activities in a positive light and interviewed its leaders. The town of Kafr Nabl itself is known for weekly photo ops, in which participants are photographed with English-language signs asking the US to bomb Syria, while Arabic-language signs spout sectarian rhetoric.

Although ostensibly secular, only adult men and male children are seen in the photos of the protests, which suggests compliance with Sharia law, in which women are not allowed to be seen unveiled in public.

*Past Differences*

US involvement in training and arming rebels has already caused conflicts to break out between FSA units allied to the Kurds and the al-Nusra Front.

"The jihadist militants attack Afrin from Azaz, Aleppo and Idlib. Up to now, al-Nusra and other groups have failed to capture a single settlement in the Canton. We are going to fight to the end to defend our land and our people," Firat Xelil, a representative of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces told Sputnik in December.








The SDF's alliances are unclear, as while it is said to receive aid from the US, Turkey, a US ally, is said to support its jihadist opponents.


"Turkey is setting al-Nusra and the other jihadists against us, in the interests of taking Jarabulus under control. Furthermore, Turkey is engaged in the training of armed militants," Xelil told Sputnik at the time.

The motivations behind the current arrests are unknown, though FSA-affiliated Taleb told AFP that the al-Nusra Front also disapproves of what he called the station's "secular tendencies."

The United States military previously trained FSA fighters and supplied them with anti-tank TOW missiles, although nearly all fighters in the program reportedly defected to al-Nusra, which also seized the supplied TOW missiles.



Read more: Beginning of the End? Nusra Turns on FSA Allies in Token Syrian Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Rebels dont have even a primitive MANPADS so risk is close to zero. Also as I noted they daily use same helicopters to drop barrels on markets.
> 
> So basically every time Assadist is crying about Fuah he is crying that he cant drop more barrels on civilians.


 and can you explain o me why they manage to post video that they shot down Syrian airplanes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Inshallah terrorist groups will be defeated soon and Syrians can go back to their peaceful life like how it was before 2011.


Alright, start by writing a letter to your local Mullah telling them to withdraw IRGC and Hezbollah from Syria....
Wait, they would jail you and then execute you for going against the divinely guided regime. Oops.


Barmaley said:


> *OPCW report: rebels used chemical weapons – not Assad*
> 
> The Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) has confirmed the traces of the sarin gas used in Syria are not linked with the Syrian government’s former stockpile of chemical weapons. The report corroborates the Syrian government’s assertions that the faction responsible for the chemical attack, as well as 11 other instances of chemical weapons use, was the Syrian opposition.
> 
> The report also substantiates last month’s claims from Ahmed al-Gaddafi al-Qahsi, cousin of Muammar Gaddafi, who said that the chemical weapons used in the incident had been stolen from Libya and later smuggled into Syria via Turkey by militants.
> 
> The announcement follows an investigation carried out by the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) at the request of the Syrian president Bashar al-Assad and the Syrian government.
> 
> “In one instance, analysis of some blood samples indicates that individuals were at some point exposed to sarin or a sarin-like substance” said Ahmet Uzumcu, the head of the OPCW. He later added that the sarin gas examined bore different characteristics to the one formerly owned by the Syrian government.
> 
> OPCW report: rebels used chemical weapons - not Assad | Al-Masdar News


Source: Al Masdar
Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> Alright, start by writing a letter to your local Mullah telling them to withdraw IRGC and Hezbollah from Syria....
> Wait, they would jail you and then execute you for going against the divinely guided regime. Oops.
> 
> Source: Al Masdar
> Hahahahaha


let's help you
opcw rebel used chemical weapons - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> Cany anyone translate those posts? Its saying that Assadists are mocking the hunger crisis in Madaya.



No , It says ask your Sultan Erdogan's brothers in Idlib and Aleppo to lift the siege of Fu'ah , Kafraya , Nuble and Zahra in which nearly 50000 people have been starving for a longer time than people in Madaya have so that the government end the siege in Madaya .

Madaya and Zabadani are under siege in order to guarantee lives of Shia people who have been trapped in Nuble and Zahra for 4 years and in Fu'ah and Kafraya for 8 months .

The terrorists are to be blamed as they have rejected evacuation .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> let's help you
> opcw rebel used chemical weapons - Google Search


Al Masdar writes it like infamous Ghouta chemical attack which killed *1400 peopl*e was not carried by Assad.

But this OPCW said nothing about Ghouta attack. It talked about Marea attack by ISIS in North Aleppo. Apparently ISIS fired one chemical shell which led to death of *2 people*:
_
A confidential Oct. 29 report by the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW), a summary of which was shown to Reuters, concluded "with the utmost confidence that at least two people were exposed to sulfur mustard" in the town of Marea, north of Aleppo, on Aug. 21._

_Exclusive: Chemical weapons used by fighters in Syria - sources| Reuters_

There were tens of thousands of 122-mm chemical shells scattered around Syria. Not surprising that ISIS could capture some.

Chemical attack in Ghouta was careied by huge Volcano rockets. Its whole different scale of attack. And such rockets have only the Assadists.


----------



## oprih

Great to see that the moderate beheaders and their isis brothers are being spanked left and right by Russia, Iran, Syria and Iraq. 
Hopefully more Russian bombs for the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

The SiLent crY said:


> No , It says ask your Sultan Erdogan's brothers in Idlib and Aleppo to lift the siege of Fu'ah , Kafraya , Nuble and Zahra in which nearly 50000 people have been starving for a longer time than people in Madaya have so that the government end the siege in Madaya .
> 
> Madaya and Zabadani are under siege in order to guarantee lives of Shia people who have been trapped in Nuble and Zahra for 4 years and in Fu'ah and Kafraya for 8 months .
> 
> The terrorists are to be blamed as they have rejected evacuation .


Nice excuse, ''ohh a crime is being done lets retaliate with another crime....'' is that what you are being teached over there?

Besides my question was some Arabic speaking member to translate the allegedly disgusting behavior, if true then those people mocking people dying of hunger arent any better than terrorists.
Anyways why do you need to go into defensive mode anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

xenon54 said:


> Nice excuse, ''ohh a crime is being done lets retaliate with another crime....'' is that what you are being teached over there?
> 
> Besides my question was some Arabic speaking member to translate the allegedly disgusting behavior, if true then those people mocking people dying of hunger arent any better than terrorists.
> Anyways why do you need to go into defensive mode anyway?


Because he is covering or trying to cover the pathetic excuse of this animals that call themselves human. With a falacy.
The areas the rebels are besiging are still access able by air. The others are not.

And how they are playing the shia Sunni card now. Where they don't waste a breath claiming how bashar was a president for all the syrians. Yet it takes this to get him to let aid in and that too they have conditions attached to it. 

Basically goes onto show how nasruthe whore and bashar are, and who they actually care for and are fighting for.

Oh and let's not even get started on the champion of humanity the sheikh al great putin al TehranI. Not a damn word on suffering of the people under siege.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Preparation for the Salma operation.
_Over 100 Russian airstrikes reported on #Salma vlge today coordinated with regime army & shia militia ground attack._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Barmaley said:


> Preparation for the Salma operation.
> _Over 100 Russian airstrikes reported on #Salma vlge today coordinated with regime army & shia militia ground attack._




They use bunker busters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun having fun over Latakia city







Russian top guns and Assadists kill people in Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*The Western news media are at it again – telling barefaced lies and half-truths about starving towns in Syria being liberated from sieges. Fake images of emaciated children are also being published to shore up their fraudulent narrative
*
Take the image of the malnourished little girl whom the BBC and the British Independent newspaper claimed was from the Syrian town of Madaya. Turns out the girl is from south Lebanon. Her name is Marianna Mazeh. The photo published widely this week by Western media is from three years ago, yet the same media are claiming that she is one of the residents of the Syrian town of Madaya, which the Western media also say is being blockaded by the governments forces of President Bashar al-Assad. 


Turns out too that Marianna's family are infuriated that her forlorn image is being circulated for propaganda purposes. "I live in Tayr Filsey [south Lebanon], not Madaya, and I am fine," the little girl told Al Manar news agency. She is now aged seven and apparently has made a full recovery from her earlier emaciated condition. The reason for her previous illness is not clear.








reported this week on "people being shot as they try to escape" the captive towns. The people are being shot — by the so-called rebels holding the residents as hostages, but the NY Times omitted that fact.








The half-truth that the Western media don't tell is that many towns in Syria have been, and are still, taken over by foreign-backed mercenary militia. They are terrorists, not "rebels", belonging to such groups as the so-called Islamic State (or Daesh), al Nusra Front and Jaish al-Islam. All of them espouse a twisted, corrupted version of Islam, which ordains that anyone opposed to them can be beheaded or their children gang-raped.


The Western media portray the "Syrian regime" forces as having blockaded the towns and using starvation as a weapon against the residents. Nothing could be further from the truth.

The populations have been held hostage by the terror groups and used as "human shields" to prevent the Syrian army advancing to liberate those being held against their will.

This week, the siege towns being reported in the news are Madaya near the capital Damascus, as well as the northern locations of Kefraya and Foua. But the same siege situations and eventual liberation were repeated previously in many other towns and villages, such as Zabadani, Kessab, Adra, Homs and Maloula.

In all cases, the residents have welcomed the Syrian army with open arms as "liberators" — grateful to have been freed from the nightmare of captivity under the foreign-backed mercenaries. Their conditions of starvation and general brutality were not due to alleged blockade by the Syrian state forces, as the Western media claim, but rather as a direct result of being kidnapped en masse by the mercenaries.








Irish peace activist, Dr Declan Hayes, told this author how he witnessed the liberation of Maloula near the border with Lebanon back in 2014.


"It was Easter Sunday, April 24, when we entered the town with Syrian army forces. It had been held captive by the mercenaries for several months. We were greeted by cheering, flag-waving children, by young and old, by Christians and Muslims. The atmosphere was euphoric," recounted Hayes.

"You had to see the destruction of Maloula to believe it. Everything had been destroyed by the occupying mercenaries. People were still in a state of shock from the brutality they had been subjected to. Beheadings, shootings, kidnappings, rape. There was graffiti on walls written by the so-called jihadists which said, ‘We get closer to God by cutting the heads off our enemies'."

These are the same mercenaries that Western governments and their media refer to as "rebels". As with the siege of Madaya and other towns being ended this week, the Western media contrived a narrative that Maloula was similarly under siege from the Syrian army.

Of course, the reason why the West refers to "rebels" and not "terrorists" is because the terrorists are supported by Western governments and their regional allies in Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey. Half-truths are invented because the full truth is a shocking revelation of the real, criminal nature of Western governments and how they have sponsored a covert war in Syria for their illicit scheme of regime change against the Assad administration.

Dr Hayes says there is a clinical method in the madness that Syrian towns and communities have been plunged into. The objective is to destroy the rich pluralist fabric of Syrian society and culture.

"Maloula is one of the earliest Christian dwellings in the world. People there speak Aramaic dating back to the time of Jesus," explained Hayes. "But the community there also include Muslims, Sunni, Shia, Alawite, Druze and other faiths. They have been living peacefully together for centuries. Maloula is an epitome of larger Syrian society. It is pluralist, peacefully coexisting."

What the foreign-backed mercenaries have tried to do since the conflict erupted in March 2011 is to destroy the tapestry of Syrian society by brutalizing communities and trying to hack open sectarian schisms.




Hayes believes that the mercenary brigades running amok in Syria for the past five years have been directed by Western military intelligence, the American CIA and British MI6, along with Turk intelligence. "The command and control of these terrorists is outside Syria. The terrorists are following a demonic, but deliberate, plan to destroy the society."


The Western news media are the propaganda arm of the state-sponsored terrorist assault on Syria. A country has been brought to within a breath of being demolished totally, of being turned into failed state like so many other countries where Western powers have illegally interfered "to bring democracy".

Russia's military intervention at the end of September pulled Syria back from the brink. And it is Russia's air power, along with the ground forces of the Syrian army, Hezbollah and Iran, that is now forcing the terrorists to capitulate. Hence the rapid ending of so many sieges.

Spinning with ever-more lies, Western media are now trying to tell their public that the "evil Assad regime" is (inexplicably) having a change of heart and allowing in aid convoys to the stricken, starving populations.

The plain truth is that people in Syria are being held siege by Western-orchestrated terrorists.

A siege of another kind is also being forced on the minds of the Western public by the Western media; it involves starving them of the truth.

_The views expressed in this article are solely those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the official position of Sputnik._



Read more: West Media Starves Truth in Syriaj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Parul said:


> The Western media portray the "Syrian regime" forces as having blockaded the towns and using starvation as a weapon against the residents. Nothing could be further from the truth.


Again Sputnik retarded propagandists tell how rebels starve themselves. I bet soon they are going to tell that rebels are also dropping barrel bombs on themselves.

*Sieges imposed by the Government* in the Governorates of
Homs, Rural Damascus and Damascus have been ongoing
since 2012 and intensified in the spring of 2013. Information
gathered by OHCHR demonstrates that *maintaining a 
siege requires a high degree of control over entry and 
exit points to the area in question, and is primarily 
enforced by installing checkpoints.* A pattern appears to
have emerged where sieges were initially partially imposed,
with civilians and goods allowed through checkpoints. As the
conflict escalated, *Government forces began to prevent all *
*entry of goods*, and proceeded to shell and, in some
instances, carry out aerial bombardment of the area.

In December 2012, after armed opposition groups too
k control over the Yarmouk Palestinian
refugee camp, checkpoints strictly controlled exit
from and entry into the main routes to the
camp. Since then, *Government, pro-government forces*
*and pro-government Palestinian*
*armed factions have been strictly controlling exit*
*from and entry into the camp.* Although
*humanitarian organizations were denied access to Ya
rmouk,* civilian pedestrian traffic was
permitted intermittently through government checkpo
ints. Families were allowed to come in
and out of the camp and bring small quantities of f
ood, including for instance one bag of
bread per family per day, while additional items wo
uld be confiscated, according to a resident
of the camp. However,* from July 2013, all access po*
*ints to Yarmouk have been sealed,*
*preventing residents from passing and making humani*
*tarian access impossible resulting in*
*shortages of food, water and public services*. As of
January 2014, the besieged population of
some 18,000 people, including many women and childr
en, remained in the camp.

http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Countries/SY/LivingUnderSiege.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686921461328551936
Major General Suheil Hassan of the Tiger forces received a medal from Russia

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYgUWTwWcAA3Oj2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian advisors oversee the battle of Salma







SAA in Salma

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYg963OWsAIO2xy.jpg


Syria flag raised over Salma

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYg97JmWkAATvhY.jpg


Assadists captured Al Bilaliyah & Tel Ferzat near Marj al Sultan in East Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686943141220487168

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

T-72M1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686943141220487168




Next up. Rabia and that will clear Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Salma is retaken, take that terrorists! Glory to Syrian army!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

So... USA officially said that they will bomb civilian targets with civilians inside and where is "human rights activists" protesting about it? Why is US president isn't in jail for war crimes? Why no sanction against USA?


_*U.S. commanders had been willing to consider up to 50 civilian casualties from the airstrike due to the importance of the target.* But the initial post-attack assessment indicated that perhaps five to seven people were killed.

In recent weeks, the U.S. has said it will assess all targets on a case-by-case basis and* may be more willing to tolerate civilians casualties for more significant targets.*_

_First on CNN: US bombs 'millions' in ISIS currency stock - CNNPolitics.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

SAA captured Salma, the most important terrorist stronghold in Latakia province. Terrorists are being kicked left and right in Latakia and capturing Salma means taking other areas is much easier. After clearing whole province, thousands of SAA troops will be free to go towards Idlib, Hama and Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

The rebels will lose. They are fighting a two dimensional war. Only on the surface, that is on the ground. Assad is fighting a three dimensional war against them, on the ground as well as from the air.

Without air cover, rebels have no chance. They will be minced. In summer, Syria will be firmly back under the control of Assad again. This much is clear now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Daneshmand said:


> The rebels will lose.


All Syrians have already lost, since country is destroyed.



> In summer, Syria will be firmly back under the control of Assad again. This much is clear now.


LOL.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> All Syrians have already lost, since country is destroyed.




Syria is only less than 1% destroyed. Syria's population grew from 4 million to 20 million too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Salma:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin the butcher kill people in Idlib province


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Russian advisors oversee the battle of Salma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAA in Salma
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYg963OWsAIO2xy.jpg
> 
> 
> Syria flag raised over Salma
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYg97JmWkAATvhY.jpg
> 
> 
> Assadists captured Al Bilaliyah & Tel Ferzat near Marj al Sultan in East Ghouta



No wonder the capture was at such a lightning speed. I have always argued, the SAA lacks good quality Officers and this exactly where the Russians fill in the gap. You can have all the firepower you want, but if you don't have Good Officers to use that firepower, you're as good as dead. 

This is a huge victory for SAA. Salma was on top of a mountain, and capturing the city at such a lightning speed will deliver a massive blow to the rebels and raise the morale of SAA. This ensures that SAA can setup its artillery, and target rebel strong holds with impunity. Unless the SAA messes up colossally, Latakia will be largely cleared very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

Night vision footage captures army advancing towards Salma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*The Syrian armed forces, backed by Russian airstrikes, have clawed back two more villages from terrorists in the suburban Damascus region of Eastern Ghouta, Iranian media reported on Tuesday.*







Syrian Army Clears Out Islamist Combatants East of Damascus
The liberated villages are located just north of the Damascus international airport, Fars news agency wrote.


"The Syrian army and the country's National Defense Forces (NDF) drove the militant groups back from the villages of Hosh al-Matin and Tal Farzat in Eastern Ghouta, which claimed the lives of over 10 terrorists and wounded many more," the army said in a statement.

"Al-Nusra Front and the so-called Jeish al-Islam suffered a heavy death toll in the attacks and retreated forces from the battlefronts," the statement added.

On Monday the government forces beat back the terrorists’ attempt to win back the newly-liberated village of Bilaliyah, which the militants used as their supply base in Eastern Ghouta.

With Bilaliyah under their control, the Syrian armed forces will now be able to reclaim three more villages in the direct vicinity of the strategic airport.



Read more: Flushed Out: Syrian Army Reclaims Key Damascus Area Villages From Daesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Assadists captured Marj Khawkha and Mrouniyat in Latakia province after capturing Salma.

Assadists captured 80% of Sheikh Miskeen in Daraa province. Syrian Army captures a large part of Sheikh Miskeen in northern Daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assadist recruits training






Assadists captured Bayt Miru and Al Hawr after capturing Al Mreij and Mrouniyat after capturing Salma.

Assadists captured Al-Kawm in Latakia province.

Assadist Mad Max battle car

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYmQZTrWAAAef4n.jpg






Assadists broke into Rashideen west of Aleppo city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

*Syrian Army reaches the strategic town of Khan Al-Assal in southern Aleppo*

It has been a huge week so far for the Syrian Armed Forces; and it appears that the success is only its beginning stages, as they continue to make several advances around the country.
Moments ago in the Aleppo Governorate’s southern countryside, the Syrian Arab Army’s 43rd Brigade of the 4th Mechanized Division – in coordination with the National Defense Forces (NDF), Kataebat Al-Ba’ath (Al-Ba’ath Battalions), and pro-government Palestinian militia “Liwaa Al-Quds” (Jerusalem Brigade) – imposed full control over the road leading from the strategic towns of Khan Al-Assal and Al-Rashiddeen.


The Syrian Armed Forces were able to secure the road this morning after a series of advances inside the 4th Precinct of Al-Rashiddeen last night.

As of now, the Syrian Armed Forces are in position to strike the imperative town of Khan Al-Assal; however, they are likely to hold-off for now, as they are still combatting the Islamist rebels of Jabhat Al-Nusra (Syrian Al-Qaeda group), Liwaa Suqour Al-Sham, Harakat Ahrar Al-Sham, and Harakat Nouriddeen Al-Zinki inside of Al-Rashiddeen.

The town of Khan Al-Assal was captured by the Islamist rebels of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) and Jabhat Al-Nusra in late 2013; once it was captured, the Islamists executed all of the captured Syrian Arab Army soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Ali Khan

*May Asad Perish. Ameen.*


----------



## Falcon29

alarabi said:


> "Bring him a girl" A pro-assad soldier ordered to reward a Russian general who's leading ground battle in Lattkeya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Assad and his supporter sold Syria lands for Iranian terrorists and Drunk Russians, right now they sell girls for those terrorists!



To be fair he's not ordering anything, seems just like tease/inside joke. But the video basically one Arab telling the field commander or whatever that they appreciate their efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoadRunner401

alarabi said:


> "Bring him a girl" A pro-assad soldier ordered to reward a Russian general who's leading ground battle in Lattkeya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Assad and his supporter sold Syria lands for Iranian terrorists and Drunk Russians, right now they sell girls for those terrorists!



Funny, I just watched the video on you Tube with English translation. They are talking about the war and bombs that just exploded on the road, where are you getting the '' bring him the girl'' from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

RoadRunner401 said:


> Funny, I just watched the video on you Tube with English translation. They are talking about the war and bombs that just exploded on the road, where are you getting the '' bring him the girl'' from?


probably some background chatter the audio translate didn't pick up.


----------



## Falcon29

RoadRunner401 said:


> Funny, I just watched the video on you Tube with English translation. They are talking about the war and bombs that just exploded on the road, where are you getting the '' bring him the girl'' from?



The last few seconds of the video.


----------



## Serpentine

Nusra military commander responsible for Southern Aleppo front obliterated near Khan Tuman. Intense clashes going on near Khan Tuman now.







New areas liberated today after capturing Salma.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> No wonder the capture was at such a lightning speed. I have always argued, the SAA lacks good quality Officers and this exactly where the Russians fill in the gap. You can have all the firepower you want, but if you don't have Good Officers to use that firepower, you're as good as dead.
> 
> This is a huge victory for SAA. Salma was on top of a mountain, and capturing the city at such a lightning speed will deliver a massive blow to the rebels and raise the morale of SAA. This ensures that SAA can setup its artillery, and target rebel strong holds with impunity. Unless the SAA messes up colossally, Latakia will be largely cleared very soon.


Capturing a village of 3 thousands in 3 months is hardly a lighting speed. U can also note that offensive in North Hama in October 2015 led by Russian officers has miserably failed.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Capturing a village of 3 thousands in 3 months is hardly a lighting speed. U can also note that offensive in North Hama in October 2015 led by Russian officers has miserably failed.



First of all, its not the population but the geographical advantage. If you look at a Map, this town is located right above a hill and is heavily fortified. A defender at this position always has the advantage of picking out the attacker. This capture allows the SAA to setup its artillery, and target the rebel positions looking down with impunity as they are under no threat of counter battery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> First of all, its not the population but the geographical advantage. If you look at a Map, this town is located right above a hill and is heavily fortified. A defender at this position always has the advantage of picking out the attacker. This capture allows the SAA to setup its artillery, and target the rebel positions looking down with impunity as they are under no threat of counter battery fire.


First of all, nearby Durin controlled by Assadists is located higher than Salma.

Secondly, there are many hills there. But you need buildings were u can hide from artillery, rest etc. Salma with 3 K population was only big village in rebel part of Latakia.


----------



## Serpentine

Looks like someone needs something for domestic consumption. Notice, it's not 199 or 201, it's precisely 200. And most ridiculous of all, killing 200 from a guerrilla group with artillery fire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687612033198587904
@Sinan @xenon54 Honestly, do you believe this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Looks like someone needs something for domestic consumption.


- It's for domestic consumption.



Serpentine said:


> Notice, it's not 199 or 201, it's precisely 200.


- He said "approximately 200"



Serpentine said:


> And most ridiculous of all, killing 200 from a guerrilla group with artillery fire.


In 48 Hours, with Tanks, Artillery, SPAs 500 shells has been send to ISIS positions, bunkers, etc...from our Army positions both in Syrian Border (50.000 soldiers stationed in the border) and Iraq/Bashika Camp.

He says every killed terrorists has been identified and includes some of it's leaders. (But doesn't say the method of identification.)

Lastly, yeah, it seems legit. I believe shortly we are going to saw some videos. (as it is for internal consumption, it's important to offer some visuals to public.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Assadists captured A'ran in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Capturing a village of 3 thousands in 3 months is hardly a lighting speed. U can also note that offensive in North Hama in October 2015 led by Russian officers has miserably failed.



Somebody's *** is on fire .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

*The Russian Aerospace Forces have conducted a joint combat mission with the Syrian Air Force for the first time, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Thursday.*


Syrian Air Force's MiG-29 fighter jets have escorted Russian Su-25S bombers during an anti-terrorist aerial campaign over Syria, the Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement.

"Crews of the Russian Aerospace Forces' Su-25 aircraft and Syrian Air Force's MiG-29 jets have carried out a joint mission in skies over Syria. Two MiG-29 fighter jets have escorted Russian attack bombers, which have been conducting airstrikes on terrorist infrastructure," the statement read.



Read more: Russian, Syrian Air Forces Conduct First Joint Operation (VIDEO)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> Assadists captured A'ran in Aleppo province.



No they haven't.


----------



## ultron

Russian top gun Su-25 CAS pilots escorted by Syrian top gun MiG-29 fighter pilots







a Russian ground grunt on the Palmyra front, using AK-47 instead of the Russian standard AK-74

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYr5KzwUQAAgAEV.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYr5KmUU0AA504_.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

West - Sauds brand of democracy in Syria...




And countless ball headed are desperate for hair implant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Sisters-in-Arms: Syrian Women Fight Daesh to 'Take Back Their Homeland'*

*






*
*Ordinary citizens of Syria are combatting Daesh terrorists who have been waging war in the country for the last five years. The citizens have taken up arms to defend their country and drive terrorists away. Syrian women are actively joining battalions and fighting side by side with men.*

A Sputnik correspondent met with these women and spoke to them in an exclusive interview, taking a peak into their lives and hearing why they have taken up the fight against the terrorists.

Silviya Kuri, a 40 year old entrepreneur, left her job to join the battalion of the national militia fighting in the province of Hasaka against Daesh.

Talking about what pushed her to join, Silviya said, “Great love for my people pushed me to leave my small children at my parents so that I can stand on par with the men of my province and defend our homeland.”

Terrorists in Syria have been waging war for over 5 years and have demonstrated no mercy for children, women or the elderly. “The terrorists are concerned with two things only- who to rape and kill and what to destroy and steal? Hence, I decided to learn how to handle weapons,” Silviya explained.

“I pray to God for the return of peace to our country. I really miss my children and I feel physical pain because of it. My dream is that my children can grow up in a country where there is peace, love, friendship and where there is no place for terrorism,” she said.

Sakhar Bahnia, 26 years old, told Sputnik, that her husband was killed by terrorists because he occupied a public office in the City Hall. After that, she made up her mind to join the women's battalion of the defense force.

“Homeland is priceless. When a person loses something, or someone, one can make up for this loss. But the loss of one's entire country cannot be made up,” Sakhar said.

“Therefore, I support all the girls who take up arms to take back their homeland. Syria is where we were born and grew up and Syria is where we will stay at war against terrorism.”





_Syrian female fighter_

Another female fighter is Rania Butrus who is just 19 years of age. She had to experience some difficulties before becoming part of the people's militia forces of the country. Her husband was initially against letting his young wife head off to fight against Daesh, but after much persuasion from Rania, he agreed.

“Yes, it's hard. But love for the motherland helps forget all the difficulties and heaviness of the weapons. Despite the constant smell of blood and death threats, we do not stop smiling,” Rania told Sputnik.





_Syrian female fighter
_
30-year-old Shiru, who is fighting as part of the Kurdish self-defense group talked about the training of the battalion and the early morning exercises.

“Before letting them join the ranks of self-defense, we carefully subject candidates to training, military exercises and even theoretical teaching which takes place every day in the morning. Our goal is physical training and practicing control of light and heavy weapons. Our women troops are not only fighting in Ayn al-Arab (Kobani) but on all fronts, located on the Syrian-Turkish border,” Shiru concluded.

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160114/1033151159/syria-women-battle-terrorists.html#ixzz3xFM7YvoY


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

This little ISIS bastard says goodbye to his bastard father before blowing himself up in a truck. Reports that truck was destroyed before even reaching target so his sacrifice was as valuable as trash.

It's true that these kids are indoctrinated by ISIS and that they have been innocent, but they will never be normal kids again, hence they should be obliterated wherever they are found. Better send them underground rather raising a monster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Assadist forces Buk M2E air defense battery

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYtAWRAU0AAzswo.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Serpentine said:


> This little ISIS bastard says goodbye to his bastard father before blowing himself up in a truck. Reports that truck was destroyed before even reaching target so his sacrifice was as valuable as trash.
> 
> It's true that these kids are indoctrinated by ISIS and that they have been innocent, but they will never be normal kids again, hence they should be obliterated wherever they are found. Better send them underground rather raising a monster.




Sadly, there are probably hundreds of millions of people in the Muslim world who think and believe exactly like ISIS. Let's not fool ourselves; Muslims are stuck in the middle age mentality. Maybe after a hundred years or God forbid (few centuries) of total carnage and destruction they will come to realize that only enlightened secularism will save them as the Europeans have also painfully learned after so many religious wars, death and destruction. Muslims need more suffering, much more pain and suffering, to maybe come to their senses.. we won't live to see it though, it will take a long time I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

SAA destroy tunnel near Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Hasbara Buster said:


> Sadly, there are probably hundreds of millions of people in the Muslim world who think and believe exactly like ISIS. Let's not fool ourselves; Muslims are stuck in the middle age mentality. Maybe after a hundred years or God forbid (few centuries) of total carnage and destruction they will come to realize that only enlightened secularism will save them as the Europeans have also painfully learned after so many religious wars, death and destruction. Muslims need more suffering, much much more, to maybe come to their senses.. we won't live to see it though, it will take a long time.



I can't remember the source, but I read somewhere that in a poll conducted in some Muslim nations, it was shown that only 10% of Sunni Muslims either support ISIS or are sympathetic towards it.

That's pretty reassuring, you know, only like... 120 million potential ISIS supporters. It's nothing, is it? 

And then you wonder, how on earth ISIS manages to use suicide bombers on a daily basis and they never seem to have a shortage of them. Not even talking about its ground troops. The group has lost nearly 30,000 in both Iraq and Syria and it's frightening when you look at it closer.

Muslim nations should get their shit together and stop raising potential ISIS members in their societies. They are breeding like rabbits everywhere. It's mainly coming from backwardness and illiteracy, but a good portion also comes from those devil 'scholars' who preach nothing but hate in religious schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Hasbara Buster said:


> Sadly, there are probably hundreds of millions of people in the Muslim world who think and believe exactly like ISIS. Let's not fool ourselves; Muslims are stuck in the middle age mentality. Maybe after a hundred years or God forbid (few centuries) of total carnage and destruction they will come to realize that only enlightened secularism will save them as the Europeans have also painfully learned after so many religious wars, death and destruction. Muslims need more suffering, much more pain and suffering, to maybe come to their senses.. we won't live to see it though, it will take a long time I'm afraid.



And you're secular? Since when? You are pro-Shia yet make comments that give impression you're agnostic/atheist. If you truly want secularism then help promote, don't promote one religious group. 

As for serpentine, your comments are uncalled for. Poor kid was exploited like all other child soldiers around the world. This is what conflict does. I don't care how much faith a Westerner has, they won't kill themselves. Because they're not desperate. That is act of desperate plus some brainwashing. Again if you truly believe in secular society then you need to work for that and not something else. Secular and just btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Serpentine said:


> That's pretty reassuring, you know, only like... 120 million potential ISIS supporters. It's nothing, is it?




LOL, very reassuring. According to a recent poll in Turkey, that enlightened(!) Muslim country, about 28% said they either supported Isis or had "no opinion" (which means they are potential candidates), if I remember correctly.



Falcon29 said:


> And you're secular? Since when? You are pro-Shia yet make comments that give impression you're agnostic/atheist. If you truly want secularism then help promote, don't promote one religious group.
> 
> As for serpentine, your comments are uncalled for. Poor kid was exploited like all other child soldiers around the world. This is what conflict does. I don't care how much faith a Westerner has, they won't kill themselves. Because they're not desperate. That is act of desperate plus some brainwashing. Again if you truly believe in secular society then you need to work for that and not something else. Secular and just btw.




I hate shias and sunnis alike, most of them are fanatical medieval-minded idiots (and I hate most Christians and Jews as well because they aren't that different). However, I support Iran's foreign policy and anti-American stance, why can't you understand the difference? Believe me, I hate Iran's idiotic mullahs as much as I hate your Sunni clerics. I have absolutely nothing in common with either the Shia or Sunni ideology/religions. Both are Satanic,evil and a threat to humanity as a whole - including Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Hasbara Buster said:


> I hate shias and sunnis alike. i support Iran's foreign policy, why can't you understand the difference? I hae Iran's Mullahs asmuch as I hate your Sunni clerics.



Even if you're atheist, you still have strong bias against Sunni's which you were born with. I'm not religious any longer, however I don't hold bias like you do which seems to be culturally obtained. It would be better if you didn't support anyones foreign policy as none of them are helpful. You are naive if you believe Iran's foreign policy is a just one or that its nations seeks justice around the world. I'm not convinced that you genuinely believe that. But probably were born Shia and have attachment to other Shia people. I would get rid of that attachment, don't encourage more strife and be positive towards everyone.

Otherwise if people have this mentality that they are morally superior or have the right ideology for stable society than the problems aren't going nowhere.


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> I can't remember the source, but I read somewhere that in a poll conducted in some Muslim nations, it was shown that only 10% of Sunni Muslims either support ISIS or are sympathetic towards it.
> 
> That's pretty reassuring, you know, only like... 120 million potential ISIS supporters. It's nothing, is it?
> 
> And then you wonder, how on earth ISIS manages to use suicide bombers on a daily basis and they never seem to have a shortage of them. Not even talking about its ground troops. The group has lost nearly 30,000 in both Iraq and Syria and it's frightening when you look at it closer.
> 
> Muslim nations should get their shit together and stop raising potential ISIS members in their societies. They are breeding like rabbits everywhere. It's mainly coming from backwardness and illiteracy, but a good portion also comes from those devil 'scholars' who preach nothing but hate in religious schools.



A little off-topic on my part but still relevant in my opinion in regards to the prevailing situation.

I reckon that a certain "segment" has become _completely irrelevant and invalid_ due to a) absence of leadership (not talking about political leadership), b) absence/ban on philosophy and c) shunning progress via closing down the gates of "reasoning".

When you've these three vital elements missing within a "framework" what you get are these confused reactionaries. Complete force of destruction and anarchy, i.e. ISIS, Taliban etc. The breeding ground will continue to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-24 strike jets, terror of rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

@Serpentine stop lecturing the rest of the muslims and get ur own sectarian racist houses in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Delivering of humanitarian aid to Deir ez-Zor city.






Process of loading of humanitarian aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY




----------



## Madali

I was reading about the Indonesia terror attack,
ISIS militant ordered Jakarta attack from abroad - CNN.com

And noticed this,
_
"Naim, who police believe is living in Syria, was apprehended by Indonesian authorities in 2010 for illegal possession of ammunition and was brought to justice, the police chief said. Naim was sentenced to at least 2½ years in prison.

The militant then left Indonesia, and is in Raqqa, "as part of the high ranks of ISIS," Karnavian said."_


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Somebody's *** is on fire .


Instead dealing with facts I presented u talk about my ***. Who is on fire?



Ceylal said:


> West - Sauds brand of democracy in Syria...
> View attachment 287071
> 
> And countless ball headed are desperate for hair implant!


Whats ur point? If u have a blonde wife and wear a western suit u can drop barrel bombs on ur people?


========================================

Assad TV and RT used actors playing people from Madaya. There was no evacuation of civilians from it:


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Whats ur point? If u have a blonde wife and wear a western suit u can drop barrel bombs on ur people?


Sorry if the picture of the bearded one resemble your extremist settlers, I guess I should be more careful not to hurt your sensibilities with long, curly and twisted hair...
But to reply to your comment, Netanyahu wear a suit, his wife is blond, and what he did to the Gazan is a lot worse than the Assad barrel bomb...

And to tell you the truth, after we endured them in the nineties along with their supporters, as the Syrians now, I believe Assad has been very gentle with them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Instead dealing with facts I presented u talk about my ***. Who is on fire?



The problem with you is that you always bring up excuses . I'm sure if Syrian Army liberated Jisr Al Shughur you'd say it's a small town with no value and Idlib is left , If they liberated Idlib , You'd say they fought n months to capture a ruin they lost in 3 days , If they liberated the whole Syria , You'd say they killed bunch of untrained mobs and liberated destroyed cities etc .

You used to be rational before but have turned into a Think-Thank troll lately .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> The problem with you is that you always bring up excuses . I'm sure if Syrian Army liberated Jisr Al Shughur you'd say it's a small town with no value and Idlib is left , If they liberated Idlib , You'd say they fought n months to capture a ruin they lost in 3 days , If they liberated the whole Syria , You'd say they killed bunch of untrained mobs and liberated destroyed cities etc .
> 
> You used to be rational before but have turned into a Think-Thank troll lately .


U see, instead disputing my actual messages you are talking about what I *COULD* say.  And again name calling.


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> U see, instead disputing my actual messages you are talking about what I *COULD* say.  And again name calling.


Actually this is not about what you could say but what you have said in this thread for the last 6 months .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Actually this is not about what you could say but what you have said in this thread for the last 6 months .


Awesome then find my posts and dispute them.

BTW, here is Salma view from Durin before the offensive 3 month ago:


----------



## ultron

Assadists captured Rusweisat Al-Nimr and Al-Duwayrakah in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

FSA will be defeated or become a nonfactor by March/April. the great showdown with IS will begin in summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> FSA will be defeated or become a nonfactor by March/April. the great showdown with IS will begin in summer.




Possibly. Doesn't matter how long. Eventually they be killed by Russian air force since they cannot attack Russia or that base in Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Possibly. Doesn't matter how long. Eventually they be killed by Russian air force since they cannot attack Russia or that base in Latakia.



they could do a long insurgency like the Taliban/Al-Qaeda did. could be a decade long conflict.


----------



## ultron

Su-25 CAS, terror of insurgents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> FSA will be defeated or become a nonfactor by March/April. the great showdown with IS will begin in summer.


Assadists (more correctly Iraqi and Iranian mercenaries) did not even approach Idlib yet, the rebel stronghold.

Madaya, starved by Assadists and Hezbollah terrorists:






Moadamiya, another town starved by Assadists terrorists and their allies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688135192737787904
The only difference between Assadists and ISIS is that ISIS does not starve children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The Syrian army has begun a new operation in several directions to strike Daesh militant group and cut off its supply paths, a senior Syrian Army official told Sputnik.


"The Syrian army in the Aleppo province… has begun a military operation with an aim of moving eastwards and to strike the IS [Daesh] terrorist group, which is trying to advance in this direction, as well as to cut off all supply paths from the Turkish border," General Samir Suleiman, political chief of the Syrian Army, said.

According to Suleiman, terrorists not only in Aleppo but all over the country use the supplies they get from the Turkish border.

"The army planned to carry out a powerful strike against IS [Daesh] in this direction and, first and foremost, to cut off the supply paths because it would have a key role in weakening this group and take away its ability to advance, thereby eliminate it as soon as possible," Suleiman added.

The general explained that the operation was not publicized out of military concerns.

He also praised the Russian Aerospace Forces' contribution to the Syrian Army’s fight against Daesh terrorist group.

"The Russian aviation has played a very positive role in field operations and combat actions on the ground, with support of the Syrian Air Forces. All airstrikes carried out by the so-called coalition led by the United States had no effect on fighting the Islamic State," General Samir Suleiman, political chief of the Syrian Army, said.

Daesh militant group, which is outlawed in many countries including Russia, has taken over large parts of Syria and neighboring Iraq amid the civil war in the country.

Syrian authorities have repeatedly accused Turkey of letting extremists enter Syria through its border, as well as supporting them.



Read more: Senior General: Syrian Army Begins Operation to Cut Off Daesh Supply Routes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Russia's counterterrorism efforts in Syria helped Moscow to achieve two "politically important" objectives, expert at the Russian International Affairs Council Maxim A. Suchkov wrote for the National Interest.*

"First, they pushed all the interested players to deal with the Kremlin, which can no longer be treated as 'isolated,'" he noted. "It has become clear that including Russia is far more profitable, both politically and operationally, than marginalizing it."

The alleged isolation of Russia has been a major theme primarily for the American political establishment following the outbreak of the Ukrainian crisis. But Moscow's vigorous engagement in Syria has helped to offset any attempts to dismiss Russia as a viable partner.

"Second, Moscow's actions have managed to shift some Western elites' perception of Assad, especially when contrasted with the rapidly growing threat of the Islamic State. While the Paris atrocities and the shootings in California helped make [Daesh] the primary concern, Moscow's military operations in Syria firmly positioned the Kremlin as a leader in the anti-[Daesh] campaign," Suchkov observed.





Jordan Establishes Joint War Room With Russia to Combat Daesh
Washington's strategy in Syria has revolved around the claim that Bashar al-Assad is to blame for nearly five years of violence, which, in America's view, prevents him from taking part in determining Syria's future. Therefore, removing Assad from power is the first and essential step needed to kick start the peace process.


Moscow has long pointed out that this stance is counterproductive. Recent developments indicate that the US leadership is gradually getting on board as well. The "Assad-must-go" rhetoric has been toned down. The demand form the Syrian president to step down has not been articulated in the UN Security Council resolution 2254, which paves the way for a lasting peace in the country.







told the Atlantic Council earlier this week that the Obama administration allowed itself "to get caught and paralyzed" on its Syrian policy by the "Assad must go" statement. He also mentioned that the Syrian president "was never our enemy."


Suchkov also maintains that Moscow wants to "bring the conflict into the political realm as soon as possible." This process will be complicated by the sheer number of stakeholders and their agendas. This leaves room for unexpected developments, like the rising tensions between Iran and Saudi Arabia, which could derail peace efforts.





Russia's Syria Campaign Helps to Achieve Two 'Politically Important' Goals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

1961- the Syrian Arab Republic, before the bubble baath party came along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

A-50 AWACS start patrolling missions in Syria.











Russia operates 'Mainstay' AEW&Cs over Syria | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

*Former Ambassador of India in Damascus V.P. Haran confirmed that the Syrian war started not as result of an uprising against the Syrian President Bashar-al-Assad, but was instigated from the outside, Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten (DWN) reported.*







Washington Wants 'Regime Change' in Syria 'by Hook or by Crook'
According to Haran, external forces played a key role in fueling the Syrian conflict. The opposition in the country had supporters, including al-Qaeda and the Gulf States, which contributed to the destabilization of the country.


"Much of this was instigated from the outside, namely by the Gulf States," the diplomat said, stressing that back in 2009 "Syria was a peaceful country without any hidden tensions."

According to the diplomat, the Syrian economy was doing well at that time and the average growth rate was more than 5 percent. The unemployment rate reached 8 percent, but unemployed Syrians could find work in the Gulf States. All in all life in Syria was very peaceful, Haram explained.

"Public order had never been a problem. My female colleagues told me that they could wear jewelry and go home alone by two o'clock in the morning and feel safe. In some districts, restaurants were open until five o'clock in the morning. You never had the feeling that there would be trouble in the streets," the diplomat said.







Developments in Syria, Iraq Result of ‘Irresponsible’ Outside Interference
Haran argued that Bashar al-Assad has always been a popular leader and therefore he is still in power. There is no adequate internal opposition and many of the problems in Syria come from foreign sources that are trying to get rid of the inconvenient regime, the ambassador explained, reminding that 67 percent of the entire Arab world had chosen Assad as the most popular Arab person voted in 2009.


"Even the diplomatic community agreed that he had the support of about 80 percent of the Syrian population," Haran said.

The situation in the country deteriorated in 2011 following the "Arab spring" when it came to protests in various parts of the country. The chaos emerged in a number of the country's provinces such as Latakia, Homs and Hama.

"Aleppo remained calm and this was what really bothered the opposition. The opposition could not force people in Aleppo to revolt against the regime, so they sent [their own] people to Aleppo. These people then burned something on the streets and went back. But journalists reported about that saying that these were Aleppo people who took part in revolts," Haran said.

According to Haran, the media has often exaggerated its negative representations of Syria with journalists reporting about things that never happened.



Read more: Indian Ambassador Confirms Syrian War Was ‘Instigated From Outside'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Assadists (more correctly Iraqi and Iranian mercenaries) did not even approach Idlib yet, the rebel stronghold.
> 
> Madaya, starved by Assadists and Hezbollah terrorists:
> 
> View attachment 287398
> 
> 
> Moadamiya, another town starved by Assadists terrorists and their allies:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688135192737787904
> The only difference between Assadists and ISIS is that ISIS does not starve children.



I wish you had the fairness and humanity to post pictures of newly born children in Fuah and Kafraya who are starving to death as well .

I myself am not a supporter of the siege on Madaya but the terrorists have left no way to guarantee lives of 25000 people in Fuah and Kafraya and you know that but keep shamelessly posting biased comments . Unlike Madaya that is facing hunger , Fuah and Kafraya are facing hunger and daily shelling .

Dozens of people have lost their lives in Fuah and Kafraya because the terrorists break the ceasefire whenever they lose ground in Latakia and Aleppo .

Those terrorists can end this misery by accepting a full evacuation in both cities but they want to use people for propaganda purposes .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> I wish you had the fairness and humanity to post pictures of newly born children in Fuah and Kafraya who are starving to death as well .
> 
> I myself am not a supporter of the siege on Madaya but the terrorists have left no way to guarantee lives of 25000 people in Fuah and Kafraya and you know that but keep shamelessly posting biased comments . Unlike Madaya that is facing hunger , Fuah and Kafraya are facing hunger and daily shelling .
> 
> Dozens of people have lost their lives in Fuah and Kafraya because the terrorists break the ceasefire whenever they lose ground in Latakia and Aleppo .
> 
> Those terrorists can end this misery by accepting a full evacuation in both cities but they want to use people for propaganda purposes .


I've already answered it many times: Assad has currently over 50 operational transport helicopters + Russian helicopters. Thus Assad could easily provide 20 huge meals day for each Fuah and Kafria person.

But instead Assad uses transport helicopters to barrel bomb civilians.

So every time Assadist is crying about Fuah he is actually crying that he cant barrel bomb enough civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I've already answered it many times: Assad has currently over 50 operational transport helicopters + Russian helicopters. Thus Assad could easily provide 20 huge meals day for each Fuah and Kafria person.
> 
> But instead Assad uses transport helicopters to barrel bomb civilians.
> 
> So every time Assadist is crying about Fuah he is actually crying that he cant barrel bomb enough civilians.


every single of those helicopter would have been shot down if they were used for that mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assadists captured Deir al-Fardis in Hama province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army capitalizes on the collapsing rebel defenses in northern Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patientlion212

C130 said:


> FSA will be defeated or become a nonfactor by March/April. the great showdown with IS will begin in summer.


I have a feeling IS will lose most of it's territories by the end of the year, but war won't stop


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> every single of those helicopter would have been shot down if they were used for that mission


Rebels dont have even primitive MANPADS. Besides dropping barrel bombs is not more safe than dropping food. Assadists prefer to drop barrel bombs.

Meanwhile Iraqi mercenaries in Aleppo are slaughtered. Despite Obama stopped TOW supplies to rebels, Assadists fail to advance in past month there. The closer Assadist invaders approach Idlib the more they will bleed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Rebels dont have even primitive MANPADS. Besides dropping barrel bombs is not more safe than dropping food. Assadists prefer to drop barrel bombs.
> 
> Meanwhile Iraqi mercenaries in Aleppo are slaughtered. Despite Obama stopped TOW supplies to rebels, Assadists fail to advance in past month there. The closer Assadist invaders approach Idlib the more they will bleed.


a tow can be used against helicopters . also if rebel can shutdown UAV or airplanes then they certainly can shutdown helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Latakia. SAA continued successful offensive against FSA\Turks and others terrorists. Seems like terrorists front collapsed after they lost Salma.





#*NDF* take control over Kuzbar Mount, Sundian Mount, Alkndisih, Beit Afeefah in #*Lattakia* northern CS





*SyrianArmy* continues drive on #*AlBab*, only 4.5km from key #*ISIS* stronghold in North #*Aleppo* @*PetoLucem* #*TigerForce*

*

*

and also Americans carrying an air strike against FSA\Turkish convoy in Al-Haras town, Aleppo province. This is territory controlled by terrorists.
This is was friendly fire or Americans stop to support terrorists - the answer is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

JEskandari said:


> a tow can be used against helicopters . also if rebel can shutdown UAV or airplanes then they certainly can shutdown helicopters.


helicopters have already been shut down clearly

but sadly ... Assad doesn't want to provide food to the populations
and continues his father policy: people against him deserve to die
sick mentality , retard dictator 

it shows anyway he needs to be kicked out of the country
at least by a referendum controlled by UNO


----------



## ultron

Why don't SAA use AK-74? Good for suppressing fire. AK-47 is only good with single shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels are advancing against ISIS in North Aleppo, again reaching Dudiyan. Turkey is giving artillery support, and F-15s have been spotted - some people are saying they bombed rebel held areas, others saying ISIS-held, hard to tell.
Meanwhile, Assad is getting screwed in Deir ez Zour. Wonder where those Shia militias who came to "fight ISIS" are right now. Oh yeah, in Latakia and Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels are advancing against ISIS in North Aleppo, again reaching Dudiyan. Turkey is giving artillery support, and F-15s have been spotted - some people are saying they bombed rebel held areas, others saying ISIS-held, hard to tell.
> Meanwhile, Assad is getting screwed in Deir ez Zour. Wonder where those Shia militias who came to "fight ISIS" are right now. Oh yeah, in Latakia and Aleppo.




Would Turkey give artillery support to FSA if Assad attacks that place?


that thing is so squeaky







Hezbollah IED blows up an insurgent car. Looks like in southern Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ka-52 coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Why don't SAA use AK-74? Good for suppressing fire. AK-47 is only good with single shots.


why doesn't Putin fly in 100,00 AK-74M and 10 billion rounds of ammunition


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> why doesn't Putin fly in 100,00 AK-74M and 10 billion rounds of ammunition




You know SAA. Too old fashioned to change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sunni Arabs are by far the most oblivious people in the region. When will they realize the West/Israel will never be on their side? Look at the Syrian opposition, still trying to win US attention by offering to go on offensive against ISIS...while getting nothing in return. Instead they get bombed by US in the process of weakening each other. Whichever moron is trying to lead Sunni Arabs is clearly the biggest idiot on the planet. The minion idiots who are in these little groups also are contributing to their and their peoples demise. Iran essentially taking over the region since the Sunni leaders find it more important to please foreign politicians even if it means their demise. And they are done. They lost Syria completely, they lost Iraq, Yemen, Bahrain, Lebanon and whatever else is left. The only Sunni player in the region is ISIS. The rest don't give a shit or just are that incompetent. So enjoy your 2016....

This is an political analysis, and I predict Syrian opposition will collapse or lose importance this year. ISIS will try to put up a fight but will lose more territory in Iraq. Probably Iran will start up Bahrain front soon and then into Saudi Arabia. The Sunni Arab leadership(Sisi, UAE, King Abdullah, etc...) and their supporters like @Frogman @Ahmed Jo should be very proud for their abysmal performance. 

And nah bro's, I'm not telling you to support Islamists. I'm telling you to show us this so called 'Arab alliance' and its greatness. It won't be long before Saudi Arabia becomes Iranian province. Iraq is already one, Syria was surrendered to be one in the truce/nuclear deal and Riyadh conference. I want your honest opinion on the performance of these leaders.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Sunni Arabs are by far the most oblivious people in the region. When will they realize the West/Israel will never be on their side? Look at the Syrian opposition, still trying to win US attention by offering to go on offensive against ISIS...while getting nothing in return. Instead they get bombed by US in the process of weakening each other. Whichever moron is trying to lead Sunni Arabs is clearly the biggest idiot on the planet. The minion idiots who are in these little groups also are contributing to their and their peoples demise. Iran essentially taking over the region since the Sunni leaders find it more important to please foreign politicians even if it means their demise. And they are done. They lost Syria completely, they lost Iraq, Yemen, Bahrain, Lebanon and whatever else is left. The only Sunni player in the region is ISIS. The rest don't give a shit or just are that incompetent. So enjoy your 2016....
> 
> This is an political analysis, and I predict Syrian opposition will collapse or lose importance this year. ISIS will try to put up a fight but will lose more territory in Iraq. Probably Iran will start up Bahrain front soon and then into Saudi Arabia. The Sunni Arab leadership(Sisi, UAE, King Abdullah, etc...) and their supporters like @Frogman @Ahmed Jo should be very proud for their abysmal performance.
> 
> And nah bro's, I'm not telling you to support Islamists. I'm telling you to show us this so called 'Arab alliance' and its greatness. It won't be long before Saudi Arabia becomes Iranian province. Iraq is already one, Syria was surrendered to be one in the truce/nuclear deal and Riyadh conference. I want your honest opinion on the performance of these leaders.


The offensive against ISIS is focused on widening the Azaz corridor. They can't attack YPG/JaT and they know they'll get Turkish artillery support if they attack ISIS. The second objective is to also possibly reach Jarablus (priority) & Manbij, and Al Bab (not as high on the list) before YPG/Assad do. If they can succeed, they'll gain more fighters, more territory, and more importantly, a permanent supply route. That prevents YPG from linking Afrin and their much larger land in the Northeast.
Last time I checked, Ahrar al Sham, etc, aren't idiots. They know exactly what they're doing. They're doing their best when they're getting bombed by the 2nd strongest nation on earth along with hordes of shiites in support of a dictator who long overstayed his illegitimate term.

I agree, Arab leaders have had a really bad showing. However, they can't do much themselves, as they're limited by the US of A and whatever the president decides to do. I like Obama's domestic policy, but his foreign policy is absolute crap. The reason they're on a US leash is because they rely on the US for protection and equipment. Lately, they have been making their own weapons (UAE, Jordan) but it seems like only to protect their thrones, not their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> The offensive against ISIS is focused on widening the Azaz corridor. They can't attack YPG/JaT and they know they'll get Turkish artillery support if they attack ISIS. The second objective is to also possibly reach Jarablus (priority) & Manbij, and Al Bab (not as high on the list) before YPG/Assad do. If they can succeed, they'll gain more fighters, more territory, and more importantly, a permanent supply route. That prevents YPG from linking Afrin and their much larger land in the Northeast.
> Last time I checked, Ahrar al Sham, etc, aren't idiots. They know exactly what they're doing. They're doing their best when they're getting bombed by the 2nd strongest nation on earth along with hordes of shiites in support of a dictator who long overstayed his illegitimate term.
> 
> I agree, Arab leaders have had a really bad showing. However, they can't do much themselves, as they're limited by the US of A and whatever the president decides to do. I like Obama's domestic policy, but his foreign policy is absolute crap. The reason they're on a US leash is because they rely on the US for protection and equipment. Lately, they have been making their own weapons (UAE, Jordan) but it seems like only to protect their thrones, not their people.



I don't believe you understand what the world seeks out of you. The focus on ISIS is to direct attention from the 'revolution' or main focus. They want you to forget your goals or delay them at least for 10 years from now. Whether it upsets you or not, somebody in the opposition is being used as a pawn. They're no different from Arab nations and will just take action from whomever sponsors them, even if its Turkey, Saudi Arabia or US. It is basically a controlled effort. Once you have a controlled cause, then forget it, your people aren't getting nowhere except where the sponsors want them to. ISIS itself is collapsing in Iraq. If the opposition in Syria's main goal is offensive on ISIS over this year, then at one point once Iraq succeeds, more militias will be sent your nations way. You are being setup, eventually Kurds/regime will be most two powerful forces in Syria and your cause would be over. This why its important for the opposition to lay forward an initiative which they all agree to achieve. You also need to figure out something with ISIS, convince their members to join your side or convince them to total surrender. A conflict with them will just bog you down for another 5-10 years. So if you're willing to view things in that matter than it will always be. For the next hundred years, as people are content and listening to Arab nations or being held against their will. It's not a good idea.

You don't have to be an idiot, they will still play you how they want. Arab leaders are also smart, they're corrupt and have very different visions than people in Syria. Simply put, UAE and Jordan will never act on your behalf. Because they don't care about your people. They just see the whole thing as a way to bog Iran down so they can have upper hand on the negotiating table. Now that nuclear deal business is over. So the opposition will just be have regulated control of some territory until they're deemed important for something again. And I agree with you, some leaders of opposition can't see this. Because it is indeed sneaky, dirty game. However they need to learn from people who experienced the same thing in the past. I'm just trying to be as honest as I can with you. We Palestinians clearly didn't learn from our mistakes as we have people who heavily support the PA and Abbas. If you want to go through decades of misery then sure go ahead with what you're doing now.

I hate many things about ISIS, they're very literalist, brutal and dangerous. However one quality in them that most people see as a strong side, is their political approach. They pretty much looked at AQ/Taliban/MB experiences all around Asia/ME. And for them there can't be no negotiation with any government let alone doing any bidding for any foreign nations. This is why they're more successful than most non-state groups. They are very consistent in their agenda and tell the people clearly what to expect from them. Which is to keep fighting until the 'Caliphate' is established. So military intervention was needed to stop this, because the way they politically shun all other players in the game is effective.

Now imagine if a moderate movement(like Syrian opposition mainstream) which has many more supporters adopted this consistent political approach? There wouldn't be a need for ISIS or AQ in Syria and they would be much more effective under one banner. Instead, everyone has different agenda and some groups are willing to do others bidding. Arab nations don't care anymore. Most Arab people don't care either, whether about Syria or Palestine. None of them seek trouble or political unrest. So you are on your own, already it seems Syrian opposition is putting much reliance on foreign nations. Some of these fronts are waiting for orders from men in Jordan to go on offensive.

So basically with the priorities of the opposition/Arab world and others right now, pretty much say bye to your cause. Don't waste your time with it, just check on your family once in a while. It seems like people just don't learn and willing to let the same thing repeat itself. Ultimately blame lies on opposition leadership which is allowing it to be this way. The only guy who isn't is the Golani guy leading the Nusra Front. But of course his party is controversial for being AQ affiliate so nobody will listen to him. Politically, he has very good understanding of the game being played but is powerless to influence it by much.

Anyway I don't care what Arabs want, just giving my two cents. I still don't get what brought up Azaz offensive. My post emphasized iran's growing influence in the region, not the offensive on ISIS. Like I said, give it till 2020, probably two more countries will become Iranian provinces. Because the terrible leadership in the Arab world. Iran on other hand has consistent policy which works very well and easily. That's because they are familiar with what the Arab leadership prioritize.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Sunni Arabs are by far the most oblivious people in the region. When will they realize the West/Israel will never be on their side? Look at the Syrian opposition, still trying to win US attention by offering to go on offensive against ISIS...while getting nothing in return. Instead they get bombed by US in the process of weakening each other. Whichever moron is trying to lead Sunni Arabs is clearly the biggest idiot on the planet. The minion idiots who are in these little groups also are contributing to their and their peoples demise. Iran essentially taking over the region since the Sunni leaders find it more important to please foreign politicians even if it means their demise. And they are done. They lost Syria completely, they lost Iraq, Yemen, Bahrain, Lebanon and whatever else is left. The only Sunni player in the region is ISIS. The rest don't give a shit or just are that incompetent. So enjoy your 2016....
> 
> This is an political analysis, and I predict Syrian opposition will collapse or lose importance this year. ISIS will try to put up a fight but will lose more territory in Iraq. Probably Iran will start up Bahrain front soon and then into Saudi Arabia. The Sunni Arab leadership(Sisi, UAE, King Abdullah, etc...) and their supporters like @Frogman @Ahmed Jo should be very proud for their abysmal performance.
> 
> And nah bro's, I'm not telling you to support Islamists. I'm telling you to show us this so called 'Arab alliance' and its greatness. It won't be long before Saudi Arabia becomes Iranian province. Iraq is already one, Syria was surrendered to be one in the truce/nuclear deal and Riyadh conference. I want your honest opinion on the performance of these leaders.


Its ISIS who attacks rebels not vice versa. In summer 2015 while rebels were fighting Assadists in Idlib, ISIS attacked rebels in North Aleppo, capturing Soran and many other villages and almost capturing Mar'a.

Then in October 2015 when rebel were busy repelling massive Shiite attacks in Hama, South Aleppo, Latakia, ISIS again attaked rebels in North Aleppo, capturing Infantry School and vilages around it. Then again they attacked capturing Kafrah and Albel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

ISIS is Arabs. FSA is Turks. YPJ is Kurds. SAA is Arabs.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Its ISIS who attacks rebels not vice versa. In summer 2015 while rebels were fighting Assadists in Idlib, ISIS attacked rebels in North Aleppo, capturing Soran and many other villages and almost capturing Mar'a.
> 
> Then in October 2015 when rebel were busy repelling massive Shiite attacks in Hama, South Aleppo, Latakia, ISIS again attaked rebels in North Aleppo, capturing Infantry School and vilages around it. Then again they attacked capturing Kafrah and Albel.



I'm not into conspiracies that the regime enables ISIS or is cooperating with them to halt rebel offensives. My overall point is that the supposed 'Arab strategy' or 'camp' is very flawed, non functional and would even say non-exisistent. They might as well give up. I always hear from Arab nations that they will this and that....

......
......

*Latest news on Deir Ezzor:*

*hoodhMz* ‏@hoodhMz43  18m18 minutes ago
#Breaking Islamic State forces gain control over Sa'iqah Camp and the rocket battalion in the surroundings of 137th Brigade in #*DeirEzzor*.

*Hassan Ridha* ‏@sayed_ridha  1m1 minute ago
#RuAF re-enter the battle in #*DeirEzzor*

......


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> The Sunni Arab leadership(Sisi, UAE, King Abdullah, etc...) and their supporters like @Frogman @Ahmed Jo should be very proud for their abysmal performance


Don't know what you want to hear. Of course, Jordanians are proud of their leadership and their country's stabilizing role in the region. Even when it comes to supporting Syrians, we've provided a safe place for over a million of them and the Southern Front is allowed to operate and organize from Jordan and use its connections for weapons and such. They would be at a tremendous disadvantage without this. So I don't know how you say we "don't care."
Any grievances you have with the MOC should be directed at the US.



Dr.Thrax said:


> I like Obama's domestic policy, but his foreign policy is absolute crap.


Spot on. I am the exact same.



Falcon29 said:


> I hate many things about ISIS, they're very literalist, brutal and dangerous. However one quality in them that most people see as a strong side, is their political approach. They pretty much looked at AQ/Taliban/MB experiences all around Asia/ME. And for them there can't be no negotiation with any government let alone doing any bidding for any foreign nations. This is why they're more successful than most non-state groups. They are very consistent in their agenda and tell the people clearly what to expect from them. Which is to keep fighting until the 'Caliphate' is established. So military intervention was needed to stop this, because the way they politically shun all other players in the game is effective.


They're really not the effective or cunning, they're just opportunists. They take advantage of weak people and make it seem like huge victories. They are weak themselves however, and they're only being tolerated by world powers for now because there would be a power vacuum after their defeat and they spring right back up. No foreign party wants to occupy large swaths of Syria because it would too costly. The Syrian faction(s) that are left after the civil war will take on and defeat daesh. As for Iraq, it will continue as a failed state for decades and daesh will remain there in one form or another.


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> Don't know what you want to hear. Of course, Jordanians are proud of their leadership and their country's stabilizing role in the region. Even when it comes to supporting Syrians, we've provided a safe place for over a million of them and the Southern Front is allowed to operate and organize from Jordan and use its connections for weapons and such. They would be at a tremendous disadvantage without this. So I don't know how you say we "don't care."
> Any grievances you have with the MOC should be directed at the US.



I'm referring to the supposed 'Arab axis' which you guys tease us with. It seems to be non-exisistent. It's embarrassing to be an Arab right now. No one in the Arab world has an motivation to rise. We only have motivation to bog our selves down and limit our potential. Because of this, we have Arabs only identifying with their nation of origin. If Arabs don't have much in common, what is the Arab league, Arab nationalism, Arab sovereignty thing about? There doesn't seem to be any progress in the Arab world, just the same old traditional mentality. The main two objectives of the Arab people currently is to bash Iran publicly and secondly to crack down on any political dissent. This is literally what we exist for, which should embarrass you. Some of you guys claim to be seculars but won't even advocate a proper secular, united Arab world. These 'governments' you support aren't secular nor productive. They're just anti-productive/free Arabs. 



> Spot on. I am the exact same.



Why so? Because he didn't start war for your sake? When will you guys learn to be independent? Arabs can be very effective, they lack the will. Believe it or not, Arab nations probably warned US against Syrian intervention because they feared MB would get power in Syria if Assad fell. So don't blame, blame the low lives governing.



Ahmed Jo said:


> They're really not the effective or cunning, they're just opportunists. They take advantage of weak people and make it seem like huge victories. They are weak themselves however, and they're only being tolerated by world powers for now because there would be a power vacuum after their defeat and they spring right back up. No foreign party wants to occupy large swaths of Syria because it would too costly. The Syrian faction(s) that are left after the civil war will take on and defeat daesh. As for Iraq, it will continue as a failed state for decades and daesh will remain there in one form or another.



I know that they are weak, so are the Syrian factions. You're making assumptions that the Syrian factions will survive the war. They won't, Kurds and regime will be two main dominant forces in Syria once this war is nearing an end. We can already see it heading this way.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> ISIS is Arabs. FSA is Turks. YPJ is Kurds. SAA is Arabs.


The most retarded statement I have seen in my life, counting all that Serpentine has said. And all other Assad supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Because of this, we have Arabs only identifying with their nation of origin.


This isn't a bad thing at all. The pan-Arab and pan-Islamic movements didn't accomplish anything good in the recent past, so why do we keep beating this same dead horse? Even my country's leadership is guilty of this rhetoric but in reality, more emphasis is put on the nation state.


Falcon29 said:


> Why so? Because he didn't start war for your sake? When will you guys learn to be independent? Arabs can be very effective, they lack the will. Believe it or not, Arab nations probably warned US against Syrian intervention because they feared MB would get power in Syria if Assad fell. So don't blame, blame the low lives governing.


Not because of that at all, but because of the Iran deal and the general weakness of US foreign policy, especially regarding its support of allies. Although, I like that there is calculated caution in foreign policy descions, but sometimes it sends the wrong message.


Falcon29 said:


> I know that they are weak, so are the Syrian factions. You're making assumptions that the Syrian factions will survive the war. They won't, Kurds and regime will be two main dominant forces in Syria once this war is nearing an end. We can already see it heading this way.


The Kurds and the regime count as Syrian factions.


----------



## jamahir

ultron said:


> ISIS is Arabs. FSA is Turks. YPJ is Kurds. SAA is Arabs.



fsa is majorly not syrian and lot of them are not arab - indians, bangladeshis, indonesians, native europeans, turks, chechens, dagestanis, north american caucasians, north africans etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

jamahir said:


> fsa is majorly not syrian and lot of them are not arab - indians, bangladeshis, indonesians, native europeans, turks, chechens, dagestanis, north american caucasians, north africans etc.




Syrian Turks and Kurds all speak Arabic. They are minorities who rose up in the revolution against the ruling Arab majority.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Dr.Thrax said:


> The most retarded statement I have seen in my life, counting all that Serpentine has said. And all other Assad supporters.


It's what's known on the Internet as a shitpost, due to it not contributing anything meaningful to the conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ultron said:


> Syrian Turks and Kurds all speak Arabic. They are minorities who rose up in the revolution against the ruling Arab majority.



1. this was no revolution... it was a cia/nato regime-change project called "arab spring"... as british independent journalist and now with rt, lizzie phelan, said, this was a counter-revolution ( the original revolutions being the ba'athi and 1969 al-fatah libyan ones ).

2. by "syrian turks" if you mean the syrian turkomani people, then not all of them joined the nato "rebellion"... example is general hassan turkmani who was injured or killed ( status not known ) in the fsa-arranged bombing of the national security offices in damascus on 18th july 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

The only patriotic opposition in Syria is a Kurds. Others groups who fight against government is a terrorists and foreign proxies.
The kurds fight only for their own people and ready for negotiation with government and Kurdish territory will stay as part of Syria. Probably as autonomous region.

We except, the war in syria will continue for about 2-3 years. At least the main battles. After this, there will be hidden terrorists groups and terrorist activity in Syria, but its will be work of police and special service, not Army.
The main tasks for this year:
-clear Latakia from terrorist and secure border.
-Liberate Aleppo
-destroy terrorist enclave in Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Barmaley said:


> The only patriotic opposition in Syria is a Kurds. Others groups who fight against government is a terrorists and foreign proxies.
> The kurds fight only for their own people and ready for negotiation with government and Kurdish territory will stay as part of Syria. Probably as autonomous region.
> 
> We except, the war in syria will continue for about 2-3 years. At least the main battles. After this, there will be hidden terrorists groups and terrorist activity in Syria, but its will be work of police and special service, not Army.
> The main tasks for this year:
> -clear Latakia from terrorist and secure border.
> -Liberate Aleppo
> -destroy terrorist enclave in Homs.


"Clear Latakia"
Bad weather now = counterattack. Counterattack = bye bye SAA advances, as they were able to advance only thanks to Russian airstrikes.

"Liberate Aleppo"
Hahahahahahahaha
Rebel held East Aleppo withstood all kinds of shelling, pushes, etc, and you expect it to fall now? Neither side is capable of making gains.

"Destroy terrorist enclave in Homs"
Just like how Assad said the war would be over in 2014.


----------



## Timur

Barmaley said:


> and Kurdish territory will stay as part of Syria. Probably as autonomous region.



what did you smoke? they would never stay as a part of syria.. they want their own state..


----------



## Oublious

So ISIS is taking Dair er Zor back, so fuking pathetics Syrian army and perisan/hizbushaytaan. Russian with ther shit airforce not able to break isis, so fuk you all then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Oublious said:


> So ISIS is taking Dair er Zor back, so fuking pathetics Syrian army and perisan/hizbushaytaan. Russian with ther shit airforce not able to break isis, so fuk you all then.



Meanwhile they massacred 100 people in Ankara and 12 people in Istanbul, so can we conclude, just like you, that you have failed miserably in dealing with them?

About Deir al-Zoor, don't rush too fast. They have taken advantage of the heavy dust storm in area and used hundreds of their best fighters and non of the areas they have advanced in is stabilized yet and clashes are going on. Nearly 100 terrorists have been killed since yesterday, and 50 from NDF, SAA and Sunni tribes. Daesh is spreading heavy propaganda about Deir al-Zoor areas they claimed as captured, and for many of them they haven't released a single pic, the very same group that releases pics even if their terrorist fart in the battle. So let the dust settle, then we can conclude the results of battles.


Even if all of Deir al-Zoor falls (which it won't), Issam Zahreddine and his brave men have done more than enough, making Deir al-Zoor biggest graveyard of all Syria for ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> The Kurds and the regime count as Syrian factions.



Not from perspective of Arab camp which is pro-FSA.



Oublious said:


> So ISIS is taking Dair er Zor back, so fuking pathetics Syrian army and perisan/hizbushaytaan. Russian with ther shit airforce not able to break isis, so fuk you all then.



You wasted mate.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not into conspiracies that the regime enables ISIS or is cooperating with them to halt rebel offensives. My overall point is that the supposed 'Arab strategy' or 'camp' is very flawed, non functional and would even say non-exisistent. They might as well give up. I always hear from Arab nations that they will this and that....


I did not post any theories. I posted just plain and simple facts: while rebels were busy fighting Assadists on other fronts, ISIS stubbed them in back in North Aleppo. More over Russians provided close air support to ISIS by attacking rebels there.



Barmaley said:


> The only patriotic opposition in Syria is a Kurds.


*Q*: Does the PYD want the Assad regime to fall?

*Salih Muslim*: Yes, it does. The sooner the regime falls, the better. 

We have no relations with Assad regime, we want it to fall: SyrianKurdish PYD party leader Salih Muslim



Serpentine said:


> Even if all of Deir al-Zoor falls (which it won't), Issam Zahreddine and his brave men have done more than enough, making Deir al-Zoor biggest graveyard of all Syria for ISIS.


Deir ez Zor fell long time ago. Its totally destroyed town now. Thanks to psyhopath Assad and his Zadredine lapdog. After several years Assadists will abandon its ruins.


----------



## Serpentine

Daesh has used 30 suicide trucks in Deir al-Zoor offensive, that's an unprecedented number in both Syria and Iraq for one single operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> Daesh has used 30 suicide trucks in Deir al-Zoor offensive, that's an unprecedented number in both Syria and Iraq for one single operation.


And they scream murder when a barrel bomb is dropped on them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> You know SAA. Too old fashioned to change




there is other forces fighting with the SAA that might be interested in the AK-74M. though a problem could be logistics you would have to have a constant supply of ammuniation, but this might be a pro if terrorists rats capture these guns they would have a hard time getting the 5.45x39 ammo.



Serpentine said:


> Daesh has used 30 suicide trucks in Deir al-Zoor offensive, that's an unprecedented number in both Syria and Iraq for one single operation.




what tactics are the SAA/Hezzy using to stop these VBIEDS?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Daesh has used 30 suicide trucks in Deir al-Zoor offensive, that's an unprecedented number in both Syria and Iraq for one single operation.


Means actual number is 3-4. Meanwhile pics are emerging. Pure Druze dying for a giraffe wont get even buried at home.



C130 said:


> what tactics are the SAA/Hezzy using to stop these VBIEDS?


Trenches guns what else.


----------



## bozorgmehr

500 said:


> Means actual number is 3-4. Meanwhile pics are emerging. Pure Druze dying for a giraffe wont get even buried at home.
> 
> 
> Trenches guns what else.



It's funny to see Israelis now increasingly propagating on the side of Daesh!!! lol

Whoever said Hasbara work is easy!!! I can only imagine what goes on in shift meetings....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Means actual number is 3-4. Meanwhile pics are emerging. Pure Druze dying for a giraffe wont get even buried at home.
> 
> 
> Trenches guns what else.




always new ways to find and strategies that will save lives.


----------



## 500

bozorgmehr said:


> It's funny to see Israelis now increasingly propagating on the side of Daesh!!! lol
> 
> Whoever said Hasbara work is easy!!! I can only imagine what goes on in shift meetings....


Why Assad supporters are such a whiners? Right on same page I wrote against ISIS saying they backstabbed rebels.

The biggest supporter of ISIS is Iran. U sent 20,000 mercenaries into Syria and all of them are fighting the enemies of ISIS, none is fighting ISIS. Meanwhile poor Druze are being slaughtered.



C130 said:


> always new ways to find and strategies that will save lives.


Kurds build trenches vs. ISIS suicide bombers:


----------



## ultron

Kindi hospital in Aleppo, 4th biggest cancer hospital in the ME, before 2011 and after 2011

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CX4_eTEWAAAKn18.jpg


----------



## notorious_eagle

Serpentine said:


> Daesh has used 30 suicide trucks in Deir al-Zoor offensive, that's an unprecedented number in both Syria and Iraq for one single operation.



Well, they are on defensive everywhere else and fast loosing ground. The sandstorm was a God send for them, this is why they rushed immediately to attack the SAA and so far have taken some ground. ISIS have shown itself to suck when it comes to defending territory. Once the sandstorm clears, and the RUAF starts pounding them from the air along with coordinated artillery strikes, they will once again find themselves in a tough situation. 

Although it appears that ISIS offensive has come to a halt as the SAAF has shown fierce resistance and are well dug in their fortifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Well, they are on defensive everywhere else and fast loosing ground.


Not really. Loy attempts to attack Palmyra miserably failed. Especially after recent successful attack of al Bayarat. In North Aleppo IS improved its position in past month. Only Kurds supported by USAF are gaining ground.



> ISIS have shown itself to suck when it comes to defending territory.


Huh? They stand against strongest air force in the world for over a year.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Huh? They stand against strongest air force in the world for over a year.



I don't get it. You've said before that Russia doesn't attack ISIS, and that Assad and Iran are secretly ISIS' best friends. So, how does that add up to your statement?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I don't get it. You've said before that Russia doesn't attack ISIS, and that Assad and Iran are secretly ISIS' best friends. So, how does that add up to your statement?


The strongest air force in the world is not Russia but USAF, in case u dont know. USAF is fighting ISIS and scores great results. Just recently they captured Sinjar, al Hawl, most of Ramadi, Tishrin Dam. They killed several prominent leaders and destroyed ISIS treasury with cash, which is a HUGE blow to them. Meanwhile Russians did nothing against ISIS except boming some grain silos claiming these are oil storage, damaging water carriers to civilians and blowing some trucks carrying fuel so people could warm themselves in winter.

Also when one side supports another it does not mean they are friends. Just common interests. Islamic Saudi Arabia supports secular Sisi against Islamic MB. Islamic Iran supports non Muslim Assad against Islamic fractions in Syria, Qatar and Saudis are allies in Syria but opponents in Egypt etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> The strongest air force in the world is not Russia but USAF, in case u dont know. USAF is fighting ISIS and scores great results. Just recently they captured Sinjar, al Hawl, most of Ramadi, Tishrin Dam. They killed several prominent leaders and destroyed ISIS treasury with cash, which is a HUGE blow to them. Meanwhile Russians did nothing against ISIS except boming some grain silos claiming these are oil storage, damaging water carriers to civilians and blowing some trucks carrying fuel so people could warm themselves in winter.
> 
> Also when one side supports another it does not mean they are friends. Just common interests. Islamic Saudi Arabia supports secular Sisi against Islamic MB. Islamic Iran supports non Muslim Assad against Islamic fractions in Syria, Qatar and Saudis are allies in Syria but opponents in Egypt etc etc.



So, are they standing strong against the strongest air force in the world or are they facing a HUGE blow?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So, are they standing strong against the strongest air force in the world or are they facing a HUGE blow?


They lost large territories in Iraq and to Kurds, where USAF attacks them:






and gained pretty nice territories vs Assad. Overall they still control huge territories despite over a year of USAF attacks. Thats huge achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

death rains from above






rebels in Latakia shrunk more






A rebel armored column was attacked and destroyed by a Russian airstrike.







a Russian ground grunt and a T-72B tank near Palmyra

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZClz6WW8AAx8Cw.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> A rebel armored column was attacked and destroyed by a Russian airstrike.


what column, that's like 1 tank.

cool vid though


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile they massacred 100 people in Ankara and 12 people in Istanbul, so can we conclude, just like you, that you have failed miserably in dealing with them?


Occupying land and doing suicide attacks are quite different things tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> death rains from above



What a pathetic fighter, are they flying with 4 dumb bombs?


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> What a pathetic fighter, are they flying with 4 dumb bombs?




It's pretty accurate. The fire control is GPS + autopilot.



T-72M1 said:


> what column, that's like 1 tank.
> 
> cool vid though




1 tank doth a tank column make

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Occupying land and doing suicide attacks are quite different things tho.



Maybe if Turkish army was also fighting with nearly 200,000 terrorists equipped with TOWs, mortars, tanks, all kinds of heavy weapons and artillery, it would lose land too. Not going to defend SAA performance, they screwed up so bad in many cases, but still, they are fighting on tens of fronts simultaneously, in different parts of country, while suffering from old equipment, man shortage etc.

Heck, Turkish army has been fighting PKK in streets of some of its southeastern towns and the fight has not ended yet after 8 months. I can imagine what it would be like if PKK (whose numbers in Turkey is literally nothing compared to those in Syria) had unlimited access to TOWs, hundreds of 23mm guns mounted on Toyotas, hundreds of suicide bombers with 1 ton explosive trucks, unlimited number of short range rockets and artillery etc. Actually PKK in Turkey is just a shadow of what ISIS and other terrorists are in Syria, barely even a shadow, and yet, you know how hard it is to fight a guerrilla warfare with these groups.

Though I understand Turkish army has much better training and equipment, still SAA can not always be blamed as it is now stretched in tens of fronts fighting tens of thousands of heavily armed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Israel defense ministers prefers ISIS to Assad/Iran. Just further concreting what we already know. No wonder Israelis cheer them on so much.

Ya'alon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS - Israel News, Ynetnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Maybe if Turkish army was also fighting with nearly 200,000 terrorists


You should ask yourself why more Syrians are willing to fight against Assad than for Assad. And why nothing like this happening in Turkey.



> tanks, all kinds of heavy weapons and artillery,


All rebel tanks, heavy weapons and artillery were captured from Assad.



> had unlimited access to TOWs


lolwut? In best periods they had some 50 TOWs a month, now Obama stopped all TOW supplies.



> unlimited number of short range rockets and artillery etc.


lul. If they had unlimited number of artillery and short range rockets why they are firing cooking gas canisters for gods sake?



> still SAA can not always be blamed as it is now stretched in tens of fronts


Indeed, Alawite when force trying to subjugate 18 million Sunnis. That's complicated.



libertad said:


> Israel defense ministers prefers ISIS to Assad/Iran. Just further concreting what we already know. No wonder Israelis cheer them on so much.
> 
> Ya'alon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS - Israel News, Ynetnews


Both ISIS and IRI are fanatical regimes ruled by crazy guys in black turbans.
Both openly support terror.
Both publicly execute people.
The only difference between ISIS a IRI is that ISIS does not starve kids.


----------



## Serpentine

libertad said:


> Israel defense ministers prefers ISIS to Assad/Iran. Just further concreting what we already know. No wonder Israelis cheer them on so much.
> 
> Ya'alon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS - Israel News, Ynetnews



Of course he will support his own kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Both ISIS and IRI are fanatical regimes ruled by crazy guys in black turbans.
> Both openly support terror.
> Both publicly execute people.
> The only difference between ISIS a IRI is that ISIS does not starve kids.



What he means by Iran is Assad. They have equated Assad with Iran and we both know he's secular and is none of the above, he just happens to align with Iran on a few things. If you are equating Assad with Iran, then you might as well equate him with Russia.

You are trying to hard nowadays to bend over backwards to compare Iran to IS... simplistic at best and downright deceptive at worst. In that case we can say KSA and Iran are just the same right? 

Answer me a simple question who is more similar to ISIS? KSA or Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Maybe if Turkish army was also fighting with nearly 200,000 terrorists equipped with TOWs, mortars, tanks, all kinds of heavy weapons and artillery, it would lose land too. Not going to defend SAA performance, they screwed up so bad in many cases, but still, they are fighting on tens of fronts simultaneously, in different parts of country, while suffering from old equipment, man shortage etc.
> 
> Heck, Turkish army has been fighting PKK in streets of some of its southeastern towns and the fight has not ended yet after 8 months. I can imagine what it would be like if PKK (whose numbers in Turkey is literally nothing compared to those in Syria) had unlimited access to TOWs, hundreds of 23mm guns mounted on Toyotas, hundreds of suicide bombers with 1 ton explosive trucks, unlimited number of short range rockets and artillery etc. Actually PKK in Turkey is just a shadow of what ISIS and other terrorists are in Syria, barely even a shadow, and yet, you know how hard it is to fight a guerrilla warfare with these groups.
> 
> Though I understand Turkish army has much better training and equipment, still SAA can not always be blamed as it is now stretched in tens of fronts fighting tens of thousands of heavily armed terrorists.


Not gonna comment on SAA performance since im ignorant on the issue but that Turkish army needs time to clean pkk from populated areas is normal since its operating with pinpoint accuracy without air bombardment so that the collateral damage is limited.
Otherwise it is much more capable to bomb cities than SAA, a lot more, but thats the key difference between Turkey and Syria.

Even in this video the commanders says to shoot them in their legs, and not to kill them.







Thats how you operate in populated areas, carpet bombing with foreign help is easy but to care for civilians while fighting terrorists thats the art that needs to be mastered which is being done very well by Turkish Army, the number of civilian casualities on the side of Turkish Army despite month long fightings prove that.
Your comparison is laughable to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> death rains from above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebels in Latakia shrunk more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rebel armored column was attacked and destroyed by a Russian airstrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Russian ground grunt and a T-72B tank near Palmyra
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZClz6WW8AAx8Cw.jpg




why is it only carrying two bombs?? wouldn't it be more efficient to carry like 8 per sortie (fab-250)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Serpentine said:


> Maybe if Turkish army was also fighting with nearly 200,000 terrorists equipped with TOWs, mortars, tanks, all kinds of heavy weapons and artillery, it would lose land too. Not going to defend SAA performance, they screwed up so bad in many cases, but still, they are fighting on tens of fronts simultaneously, in different parts of country, while suffering from old equipment, man shortage etc.



If foreign funding and illegal incomes to FSA was cut, they'll be gone within a month. But of course AKP is here to be blamed also.



> Heck, Turkish army has been fighting PKK in streets of some of its southeastern towns and the fight has not ended yet after 8 months.



First rule of warfare history bro, the conditions on a equal basis is alsa a factor.

- PKK doesn't have RoE forced to obey.
- PKK has nothing to loose of a house was broken into, hit by an RPG or whether they kill a local civilian.

-We have orders and RoE to obey coming from a high command.

- Despite the irony that PKK feels comfortable of killing their own brethen, the local civilians are only collateral damage for them, to us they are our civilians. Even of the fact that Gendarmerie SF is taking the lead in the operations, we are talking about urban warfare here and yet I see no country armed forces that has succeeded a battle on the streets. But of course I am not worshipping here nor finding these as an excuse. 

These operations are planned for short/medium terms because of the past policy of the government. Now imagine taking over a town full of barricades trapped and each is full of IEDs and trenches positioned by snipers.

Well this doesn't only require hell of a long term planning but also an all out struggle against terror which includes every single government agency once the security is guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> What he means by Iran is Assad. They have equated Assad with Iran and we both know he's secular and is none of the above, he just happens to align with Iran on a few things. If you are equating Assad with Iran, then you might as well equate him with Russia.
> 
> You are trying to hard nowadays to bend over backwards to compare Iran to IS... simplistic at best and downright deceptive at worst. In that case we can say KSA and Iran are just the same right?
> 
> Answer me a simple question who is more similar to ISIS? KSA or Iran?


Assad is an Iranian puppet. Hezbollah and Iraqi mercenaries in Syria who execute blockades follow direct Iranian orders.


*Russia bombs Assad's fuel storage facility:*











Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

What has the Muslim Ummah come to? 

Really pathetic, and beyond words. 

If in 2001, it was the fault of the Crusaders and the Western alliance, today in 2016, it is largely the fault of the Muslim Ummah that we fail to be united in mission, in purpose, in vision, and in belief. 

It may be unpopular and probably politically incorrect to say so in the Western world where this forum is registered, but the sad truth is, not all races are equal, and since Muslims are primarily low IQ races today (in 2016) hailing from the Middle East, Central Asia, Africa, South Asia and South East Asia, the Muslim world cannot produce a single, independent geopolitical power worthy of mention (e.g. deserving of a permanent seat in the United Nations Security Council, independent military industry capable of producing and designing all requisite 'modern' strategic weapons, a strong [ e.g. top 5] science and technology producing country, a strong [e.g. top 5] economy, a strong industrial [e.g. top 5 by value added of industrial sector] power]and such), and thus, when the time for reckoning came, the Muslim Ummah collectively is 'caught with its pants down' in a sense. 

The theory of lower IQ amongst certain races (and higher IQs amongst other races, on average) is amply illustrated by the fact that non-Muslim natives of regions where the Muslims mostly hail from are also equally daft. The non-Muslim Africans, Hindus, Latin Americans, South East Asians, or Middle Easterners have not really set the world alight with their performances in any unbiased and objective indicators of intelligence either. 

Out of all the competing theories out there, unfortunately, this theory (of different IQs of different races) may hold the most relevance for explaining the Muslim world's current situation, and why the situation is not uniformly bad/good across the Muslim world. 

Best wishes and prayers for our Syrian brothers and sisters including many millions of innocent children.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Emulating their Iraqi brothers, Syrian regime cowards left all their weapons for Da'esh subhumans in Deir Ezzor and ran for their lives, or is cowardice called "tactical retreat" these days? Hmm...

More pics in the tweet thread. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689780717656641536.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Ateiri and Murayj in Latakia province

Syrian Army clears Latakia-Turkish border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Great to see that in a single day 70+ isis members died in their failed offensive in Deir Ezzor, I'm wishing for more deaths for isis members in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*The Christian site was completely razed near Daesh-occupied Mosul in northern Iraq.*

The historic St. Elijah monastery, situated on a hill near Mosul and dating from the 6th century, was razed by Daesh in late 2014, following the occupation of the area by the terrorist organization, Associated Press reportedon Wednesday.


“I can’t describe my sadness,” Father Paul Thabit Habib commented. “Our Christian history in Mosul is being barbarically leveled. We see it as an attempt to expel us from Iraq, eliminating and finishing our existence in this land.”

Dayr Mar Elia (Saint Elijah's Monastery), #Iraq's oldest Christian monastery destroyed by #ISIS, dating back to 595. pic.twitter.com/qJx3lKt2I6

— IraqiSuryani (@IraqiSuryani1) January 20, 2016
Satellite images released by AP show that the ancient monastery has been completely demolished.

Another dagger to Middle Eastern Christians' heart: Oldest Christian monastery in Iraq reduced to rubble by ISIS. pic.twitter.com/XB8yXvd0m2

— Serge (@Zinvor) January 20, 2016





Daesh Phenomenon: World Faces ‘New Kind of Ideological Islamic Fascism'
Over 100 historic sites are thought to have been destroyed by Daesh extremists. Christians in Iraq and Syria have been systematically persecuted, their properties expropriated and lives put under constant threat as a result of the violent extremist group. Some Christians have been executed for their faith.


In Syria, militants from Daesh blew up the Church of the Virgin Mary in northeast of the country on Easter Sunday 2015.







Palmyra Arch Suffering Daesh Demolition to Be 3D-Printed in UK, US
Daesh is notorious for destructive rampages against both Christian and Muslim holy sites, destroying churches and mosques across occupied areas, along with ancient and historically-significant heritage sites. Not evengraveyards have been safe from extermination. In February 2015, Daesh militants in the Syrian city of Tel Hermosa, in the Hasakah province, destroyed one of country’s oldest churches. In March 2015, Daesh terrorists destroyed a 15th century Catholic monastery in the Iraqi city of Mosul; earlier, extremists in Mosul burned a church constructed in the 3rd Century.


The UK-based charity Aid to the Church in Need issued a worrying report to the British House of Lords last fall, warning that Christianity in Iraq and Syria would be gravely threatened, if not entirely extinguished, by 2020, if Daesh is not stopped.



Read more: Daesh Barbarians Destroy 1,400-Year-Old Christian Monastery in Iraq

*The Christian site was completely razed near Daesh-occupied Mosul in northern Iraq.*

The historic St. Elijah monastery, situated on a hill near Mosul and dating from the 6th century, was razed by Daesh in late 2014, following the occupation of the area by the terrorist organization, Associated Press reportedon Wednesday.


“I can’t describe my sadness,” Father Paul Thabit Habib commented. “Our Christian history in Mosul is being barbarically leveled. We see it as an attempt to expel us from Iraq, eliminating and finishing our existence in this land.”

Dayr Mar Elia (Saint Elijah's Monastery), #Iraq's oldest Christian monastery destroyed by #ISIS, dating back to 595. pic.twitter.com/qJx3lKt2I6

— IraqiSuryani (@IraqiSuryani1) January 20, 2016
Satellite images released by AP show that the ancient monastery has been completely demolished.

Another dagger to Middle Eastern Christians' heart: Oldest Christian monastery in Iraq reduced to rubble by ISIS. pic.twitter.com/XB8yXvd0m2

— Serge (@Zinvor) January 20, 2016





Daesh Phenomenon: World Faces ‘New Kind of Ideological Islamic Fascism'
Over 100 historic sites are thought to have been destroyed by Daesh extremists. Christians in Iraq and Syria have been systematically persecuted, their properties expropriated and lives put under constant threat as a result of the violent extremist group. Some Christians have been executed for their faith.


In Syria, militants from Daesh blew up the Church of the Virgin Mary in northeast of the country on Easter Sunday 2015.







Palmyra Arch Suffering Daesh Demolition to Be 3D-Printed in UK, US
Daesh is notorious for destructive rampages against both Christian and Muslim holy sites, destroying churches and mosques across occupied areas, along with ancient and historically-significant heritage sites. Not evengraveyards have been safe from extermination. In February 2015, Daesh militants in the Syrian city of Tel Hermosa, in the Hasakah province, destroyed one of country’s oldest churches. In March 2015, Daesh terrorists destroyed a 15th century Catholic monastery in the Iraqi city of Mosul; earlier, extremists in Mosul burned a church constructed in the 3rd Century.


The UK-based charity Aid to the Church in Need issued a worrying report to the British House of Lords last fall, warning that Christianity in Iraq and Syria would be gravely threatened, if not entirely extinguished, by 2020, if Daesh is not stopped.



Read more: Daesh Barbarians Destroy 1,400-Year-Old Christian Monastery in Iraq



oprih said:


> Great to see that in a single day 70+ isis members died in their failed offensive in Deir Ezzor*, I'm wishing for more deaths for isis members in the coming days. *



Amen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-30SM fighter and Su-34 strike plane. Wow.


----------



## ultron

Su-25SM close air support plane and Su-34 strike plane. Wow


----------



## Parul




----------



## Barmaley

The strategic transport artery near Khab-Al-Jawz, Latakia was liberated today by SAA.




Photo from that place in early morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ultron

green part shrunk more


----------



## ultron

Assad side Il-20M recon plane


----------



## ultron

Assad side T-72 tanks fitted with slat armor attack rebels 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZUGQ3EWIAAwgMR.png

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZUGQ9sWwAEIWI9.png

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZUGQ_RWQAATRlD.png


----------



## Serpentine

Areas liberated only today in northern Latakia. In less than a month, Latakia will be free of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Press tour for the journalists from over 20 countries in Salma. Latakia.










Journalists were under full protection from any possible accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

green part shrunk more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

International journalists visit liberated town of Salma

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*The cooperation of the US and Russian servicemen in Syria is limited by a memorandum of understanding on aerial operations, US Department of Defense spokesman Peter Cook told Sputnik on Friday.*

DAVOS (Sputnik) — In October, US and Russian officials signed a memorandum of understanding concerning safety procedures for the two countries’ respective air missions in Syria to avoid any conflicts.

"We have a memorandum of understanding with the Russians with regard to fly operation in Syria, and that is the extent of our cooperation," Cook said on the sidelines of the economic forum in Switzerland’s Davos.





Behind-the-Scene Games: Why Turkey Wants to Shut Syrian Kurds Out of Intra-Syrian Peace Talks


Since September 30, Russia has been conducting an aerial campaign in Syria against the Daesh extremist group, which is outlawed in Russia, following a request from Syrian President Bashar Assad.

Meanwhile, a US-led coalition of more than 60 nations has been carrying out airstrikes against Daesh in Syria since September 2014, without the approval of the Syrian government or the UN Security Council.



Read more: Russia, US Cooperate in Syria Only Under Air Safety Agreement - Pentagon


----------



## ultron

Shia Iraqi guy with a T-90A tank in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZZWKTDW0AEVrEk.jpg


Russian marine guy with a BTR-82A tank in Salma

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZZBO58WQAATeW1.jpg


Shia Iraqi guy with a cool gun in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZZVy74XEAAEDoB.jpg


----------



## ultron

Assad side Mad Max battle car armed with 1 heavy machine gun and 2 medium machine guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side T-90A tank in southern Aleppo province


----------



## T-55




----------



## Serpentine

If SAA advance in rest of Syria was like Latakia (the toughest battlefield since beginning of war), the war would be over in 6 months.

More areas captured near Rabi'ah, the last major stronghold of terrorists in Latakia province. 
Ablaq, Hilwah, Soda, Khadra, Tafahiah, Baldir captured today. Rabi'ah will certainly fall in less than few days if the current pace is preserved, as militant defenses collapse one after another. Those who remember history of battles in Latakia know how both sides fought for a small hill various times for weeks and now, towns and villages are being freed in few hours.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If SAA advance in rest of Syria was like Latakia (the toughest battlefield since beginning of war), the war would be over in 6 months.


LOL. You sound like this drunk Alawi super star, who promised to arrive to Aleppo on main road soon: 






Rebel part of Latakia had only 1 large village - Salma with pre war population of 3 thousands. Idlib alone has over 1 million pre war population. Plus Aleppo, Deir Ez Zor, Raqqa, Daraa, Ghouta. So prepare to very long slaughter.


----------



## patientlion212

I think the Russians are drawing the line here at Latakia , the borders of a new state of Assad inside Syria


----------



## Barmaley

Syria is united country and always will be.
Foreign aggressors(Turks, FSA, ISIS) will be destroyed and Syrian people will be free.


----------



## ultron

Assad side T-90 tanks make combat debut








T-55 said:


>




Are those MSTA-B? I hear Russian.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Assad side Mad Max battle car armed with 1 heavy machine gun and 2 medium machine guns



looks like a vehicle for special operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side Russian marines entered Salma


----------



## T-55

Around Rabia


----------



## ultron

Assad side Russian MSTA-B artillery shooting 152 mm bombs at rebel positions


----------



## ultron

Uh oh. Assad side captured Rabia, Toro, and another village in Latakia province.


----------



## Parul

*and Damascus joined forces against them, British political expert Marcus Papadopoulos told Radio Sputnik.*

Papadopoulos maintains that Russia's air campaign and activities of the Syrian army are "the only reason" why Daesh is on retreat in Syria and why the group's "reign of terror is starting to collapse."

Some, particularly in the West, have asserted that it is the US-led coalition that has sent the terrorist group flying. Papadopoulos, the publisher of Politics First magazine, believes these claims are "an absolute lie, an absolute distortion of events." He also called Washington's campaign "an abject failure."





Syrian Arab Army (SAA). The SAA and the Kurds have long been considered the ultimate boots on the ground, which are capable of tackling extremists.

"The Syrian Army is the heart and soul in the fight against [Daesh] and all other Islamist terrorist groups" all across the country, Papadopoulos said.







Rmeilan Airfield: Is Pentagon Preparing for All-Out Offensive in Syria?
Washington does not seem to share this sentiment. US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter has recently said that the US-led coalition will send boots on the ground in Syria and Iraq, but he did not specify what country will supply them.


The British analyst does not believe that Carter was talking about conventional US troops. "I think that what [Carter] is referring to is an increase in the American special forces (and probably other Western special forces) operating in Iraq and Syria against [Daesh]," the expert observed.


Papadopoulos pointed out that Carter's statement also "demonstrates the contradictory nature of American foreign policy when it comes to the Middle East." After all, Barack Obama was propelled to office by an anti-war sentiment. He pledged to withdraw tens of thousands of US troops from the Middle East and to some extent delivered on that promise, before sending them back to the region.

"But then we had other American officials, military and non-military, say that the US is seriously considering deploying troops to fight [Daesh] in Iraq and Syria," the analyst noted. "Reality is of course that Obama has as much blood on his hands as does Bill Clinton and George W. Bush in particular in Syria which the Americans had played a leading role in creating."



Read more: Dream Team: Daesh's 'Reign of Terror' Collapsing Thanks to Russia, Syria


----------



## Serpentine

Serpentine said:


> Rabi'ah will certainly fall in less than few days if the current pace is preserved



Lol, It didn't even take a day. Rabi'ah is liberated, along with various other towns. With fall of Salma and Rabi'ah, terrorist strong holds in Jabal Akrad and Jabal Turkoman liberated. Battle of Latakia is almost over and main objectives are achieved.


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Syria is united country and always will be.


Syria is not united since 2012 and wont be united in any observable future.



> Foreign aggressors(Turks, FSA, ISIS) will be destroyed and Syrian people will be free.


Its complete opposite: foreign invaders from Iraq, Iran, Lebanon, Russia and Afghanistan fight against Syrian FSA.


----------



## ultron

Assad side got new guns. AK-74. 5.45 by 39 mm. Rebels don't have these.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZfM5azWYAAHzoG.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZc_-qaWYAEEjxV.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZfM5dEWIAEodmx.jpg


----------



## Serpentine

Latakia battle:


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Latakia battle:


Lets not forget those who did the real job in Latakia:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Russia keep delivering of humanitarian aid via air-droops to Deir ez-Zor citizens.






Those blue boxes in the video is a Russian EMERCOM MRE. (photos are examples of what inside it)


----------



## Falcon29

US is forming airbase in Syria not for ISIS but to give itself permanent presence in Syria so Russia/Assad can't take the eastern/northern side. What does US mean by military option? It means US will attack rebel groups, but in order to take the territory they're in to prevent Assad from recovering the rest of the country. I wonder how Russia will react to this....

....
....

@500 

Dude, give it up. Jews, Christians, Muslims hate religious people. That's why these Islamist groups are losing and will lose everything. Why are you acting so surprised and giving credit to Russia , Iran or Hezbollah. Give credit to the 4 billion adherents of Abrahamic faith who hate their own God so much that they will attack/besiege any people who actually follow their God properly.


----------



## 500

Assadists captured today a school in Sheikh Maskin at north outskirt:






http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=32.834597&lon=36.149247&z=16&m=b

Although 10 days ago they claimed they control 80% of town:








Falcon29 said:


> US is forming airbase in Syria not for ISIS but to give itself permanent presence in Syria so Russia/Assad can't take the eastern/northern side. What does US mean by military option? It means US will attack rebel groups, but in order to take the territory they're in to prevent Assad from recovering the rest of the country. I wonder how Russia will react to this....


US aim is to prolong the war and create Kurdistan.


----------



## ultron

Assad side Mi-24 D (Syrian) / P (Russian) attack helicopters, terror of rebels






SAA guys in Latakia province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZgnoL4WQAALyTf.jpg

green part in Latakia shrunk more


----------



## ultron

Assad side MRLS shooting at rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Here is a good resource of Information:

https://syrianarchive.org/


----------



## ultron

Assad side in Deir es Zor fight ISIS. Warning. Graphic content. 30+. Viewer discretion is advised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> US is forming airbase in Syria not for ISIS but to give itself permanent presence in Syria so Russia/Assad can't take the eastern/northern side. What does US mean by military option? It means US will attack rebel groups, but in order to take the territory they're in to prevent Assad from recovering the rest of the country. I wonder how Russia will react to this....
> 
> ....
> ....
> 
> @500
> 
> Dude, give it up. Jews, Christians, Muslims hate religious people. That's why these Islamist groups are losing and will lose everything. Why are you acting so surprised and giving credit tbo Russia , Iran or Hezbollah. Give credit to the 4 billion adherents of Abrahamic faith who hate their own God so much that they will attack/besiege any people who actually follow their God properly.


maybe your god allow it but my god won't allows me to kill 13 year old children in front of his mother because when you want get the coffee he sell to support his family for free he refuse and say even if god of coffee come down and say to gave you coffee for free I won't do so.


----------



## Parul

*Syrian Armed Forces supported by popular militias liberated some 120 square kilometers (46 square miles) of the country's northwestern province of Latakia in two days, Syrian army said in a statement on Sunday.*



DAMASCUS (Sputnik) — The statement said that a large number of terrorists were destroyed, with others fleeing toward the Syrian border.

"Syrian Arab army in cooperation with militias gained control over 120 kilometers of Latakia province's territory in the last two days," the statement said.

One of the major terrorist strongholds in the region, located in the town of Rabia. had been mopped up, the statement added.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/military/20160124/1033646205/syrian-army-latakia.html#ixzz3yETsnDzz


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Sheikh Miskeen in Daraa province

Assad side captured Arbid al Judaydah in northern Aleppo province

Russian instructors training Assad side recruits


----------



## ultron

Assad side Christian female soldiers in Qamishli

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZk1b5mXEAAToQ_.jpg:large

Assad side Russian air force Tu-22M3 bombers kill people


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Assad side Christian female soldiers in Qamishli
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZk1b5mXEAAToQ_.jpg:large


Squad consists of 3 snipes and 2 machine gunners


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Squad consists of 3 snipes and 2 machine gunners




They are Assyrians, not Arabs.

Assad side attacking the last bit of rebels in Sheik Miskeen


----------



## 500

Who said hunger games is a fiction?







Could not find starved people analogy in the movie though, Assadists overpassed the Capitol in sadism tenfolds.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Who said hunger games is a fiction?
> 
> View attachment 289570
> 
> 
> Could not find starved people analogy in the movie though, Assadists overpassed the Capitol in sadism tenfolds.




Ta ha. Rebels have no food.


----------



## Falcon29

Ahrar Al Sham Commander killed in Russian strike in Idlib-Reports

........



500 said:


> Who said hunger games is a fiction?



Why are you pretending your Jewish extremist lunatic state has any moral high ground??


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Shayk Miskeen


----------



## Serpentine

City of Sheikh Miskeen in Deraa fully captured by SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Who said hunger games is a fiction?
> 
> View attachment 289570
> 
> 
> Could not find starved people analogy in the movie though, Assadists overpassed the Capitol in sadism tenfolds.


look at the books and you see that district 13 is not far behind the Capitol on that matter.


----------



## T-55

Syrian Army retake strategic town of Sheikh Maskin


----------



## ultron

Assad side takes on bad guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side Shia Iraqi guys in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnG1W0AA7YZk.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnGHWkAAnowA.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnFUWYAAUOqS.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnHpXEAA3vxX.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZoL2G6WIAAPyQi.jpg

Assad side SAA guys in Latakia province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZnzN-ZWcAAgMYd.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZnzN9nWYAQgjDP.jpg


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> Assad side Shia Iraqi guys in southern Aleppo province
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnG1W0AA7YZk.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnGHWkAAnowA.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnFUWYAAUOqS.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZpjnHpXEAA3vxX.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZoL2G6WIAAPyQi.jpg
> 
> Assad side SAA guys in Latakia province
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZnzN-ZWcAAgMYd.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZnzN9nWYAQgjDP.jpg




pathetic people of middle east, iraq is a hell. instead of fighting in iraq they are going to syria and asking americans and british to fight in iraq.

you donkeys deserve to be annihilated by isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> pathetic people of middle east, iraq is a hell. instead of fighting in iraq they are going to syria and asking americans and british to fight in iraq.
> 
> you donkeys deserve to be annihilated by isis.




Syria is more important than Iraq. Beating ISIS in Syria is the key to beating ISIS in Iraq.


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorist cries over loss of Sheikh Miskeen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692087514165821440
Next target most probably will be Ibta, then Dael and after that Tafas. It wouldn't be wise to go for Nawa now, which is second largest city in Deraa governorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Lt. Gen. Ali Abdullah Ayoub in Shaykh Miskeen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side sniper in Rabia

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZrjS5bWAAAEzKR.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZrjS6PWAAApC6j.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Serpentine said:


> Terrorist cries over loss of Sheikh Miskeen


 but what's he saying.. 

could you, or anyone else translate ?


----------



## Barmaley

Daraa province is a strategic territory, because a lot of terrorists cannon fodder and supplies coming from the Jordan. Securing border - is also important tasks for SAA.


Damascus




Homs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Duwayrikah in Latakia province.

Assad side captured Wadiah in Aleppo province.


----------



## ultron

Assad side tank shoots at a random camera guy






Assad side Christian female snipers in Qamishli

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZwT_IyWYAERMrd.jpg


----------



## ultron

Assad side Russian marine guy and SAA guy


----------



## ultron

Assad side female recruits train






Assad side guys operate a reconnaissance drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad & Iran responsible for biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in history:


----------



## T-72M1

and ISIS, nusra/qaeda and the many other jihadi rebel groups are looking out for people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

*http://freebeacon.com/national-security/russian-special-forces-hunting-turkmen-rebel-leader/*
*
[video]



[/video]

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Assad side captured Afesh in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Assad side captured Afesh in Aleppo province



The momentum is with SAA and they are performing much better than they were in the Past. 

I was mocked on this thread when i stated the tide will shift in SAA's favour when the Russians intervened, but i guess time is a great lesson for all of us. One of the biggest reasons for SAA success is the addition of Russian Officers in the Ground. What SAA lacked severely was strategic and tactical thinking. In Salma, SAA instead of attacking head on like they used to which always resulted in a meat grinder, they flanked the rebels and attacked them in their weak points. This was a classic Russian Manoeuvre and i am willing to bet it were the Russian Officers that instilled this thinking on the SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> The momentum is with SAA and they are performing much better than they were in the Past.
> 
> I was mocked on this thread when i stated the tide will shift in SAA's favour when the Russians intervened, but i guess time is a great lesson for all of us. One of the biggest reasons for SAA success is the addition of Russian Officers in the Ground. What SAA lacked severely was strategic and tactical thinking. In Salma, SAA instead of attacking head on like they used to which always resulted in a meat grinder, they flanked the rebels and attacked them in their weak points. This was a classic Russian Manoeuvre and i am willing to bet it were the Russian Officers that instilled this thinking on the SAA.




Russia is a military super power. Killed Napoleon. Killed Hitler. Fought Britain and France to a draw in Crimea. The entry of Russia is a turning point.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> The momentum is with SAA and they are performing much better than they were in the Past.
> 
> I was mocked on this thread when i stated the tide will shift in SAA's favour when the Russians intervened, but i guess time is a great lesson for all of us. One of the biggest reasons for SAA success is the addition of Russian Officers in the Ground. What SAA lacked severely was strategic and tactical thinking. In Salma, SAA instead of attacking head on like they used to which always resulted in a meat grinder, they flanked the rebels and attacked them in their weak points. This was a classic Russian Manoeuvre and i am willing to bet it were the Russian Officers that instilled this thinking on the SAA.


I dont know what mocking are u talking about, but difference was made by these guys:






Swarms of Iraqi and Afhgan mercenaries led by Iranian officers.

Since the beginning of recent offensive in October nearly 100 Iranian officers were killed. How many Russian officers were killed? - None.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Toma and Mezzin in Latakia province


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> Assad & Iran responsible for biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in history:


With analysis like this, no wonder you lost your TT title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Terrorists refused to join peace talks in Geneva, trying to enforce their own demands, which they failed.

This is what's going to happen after they refused to talk: Operations, airstrikes and bombings will only intensify, and even more terrorists will be butchered on a daily basis. Right now, they are crying on all fronts, blaming U.S, Arab regimes, Allah and everyone for failing them. It's not hard to remember days when they stood in front of camera and bragged about ethnic cleansing of Alawites and Shias from Syria.

It's not about only gaining lands anymore, it's about killing as much of them as possible, for receiving money from their masters in Riyadh, Ankara and Washington to destroy Syria. Just as battles in Latakia, Eastern Aleppo, Southern Aleppo and the south showed, kill ratio has shifted significantly in favor of SAA. Just today, Nusra terrorists launched an attack in Quneitra, but retreated after leaving 18 corpses behind.

Now, scenes like this are a common thing. These terrorists will blame their masters too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692087514165821440


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> With analysis like this, no wonder you lost your TT title.


Truth hurts? I will saying it even if it is not comfortable for some hypocrites.



Serpentine said:


> Terrorists refused to join peace talks in Geneva, trying to enforce their own demands, which they failed.
> 
> This is what's going to happen after they refused to talk: Operations, airstrikes and bombings will only intensify, and even more terrorists will be butchered on a daily basis. Right now, they are crying on all fronts, blaming U.S, Arab regimes, Allah and everyone for failing them. It's not hard to remember days when they stood in front of camera and bragged about ethnic cleansing of Alawites and Shias from Syria.]


Everyone who dare to stand against corrupt dictator is tirarist and those who drop barrel bombs and starve civilians are good guys. Good logic.

Assad will keep his murder campaign regardless of any talks. And still he has no chance. You cant rely on foreign mercenaries and terror forever.


----------



## ultron

Putin side sniper

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZ6PRESXEAAWx1u.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZ6PRMzWYAEssqK.jpg

Putin side guys in Latakia province received AK-74M rifles


----------



## 500

Hezbollah and Assadists starve another 16 people to death:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-3423979/16-starve-death-Syrias-besieged-Madaya-MSF.html

But they are good guys and those who fight them are tirarists.


----------



## Madali

http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Mi...ion-in-geneva-for-peace-talks.ashx?src=iPhone

So, the rebels are refusing to talk (after 5 years, they are still stubbornly fending off any negotiations), and the Kurds apparently have not been included due to Turk's demand.

This means, that the only side that will appear as showing good faith is the Syrian government side.

_"It is a complete failure," said a Western diplomat, on condition of anonymity, describing the event as a boon for Assad's government.

"They are completely off the hook. With whom are they going to talk? If you want to engage in negotiations, you have to have a partner. It's a wonderful occasion for the regime to show they are willing."_


----------



## Aslan

So asking for the release of women and children is being stubborn. Asking for siege to be lifted and humanitarian assistance to be provided is being stubborn. Hats of to Iranian logic. @Madali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

-------
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...to-syria-to-join-isis-convicted-a6842386.html

British woman goes to join ISIS and then changes her mind because life was too strict & comes back, and gets convicted in UK.

I wonder, if groups like ISIS are as great as some posters here say they are, wonder why members have to escape from them, rather than just leaving?



Aslan said:


> So asking for the release of women and children is being stubborn. Asking for siege to be lifted and humanitarian assistance to be provided is being stubborn. Hats of to Iranian logic. @Madali



No, not talking is stubborn, not the demands. You should sit and then discuss those demands. That's how negotiations work. If you demand something and refuse to talk, and nothing happens, and then repeat that same diplomatic tactic for five years straight, that shows being stubborn.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Tanouza in Aleppo province


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> No, not talking is stubborn, not the demands. You should sit and then discuss those demands. That's how negotiations work. If you demand something and refuse to talk, and nothing happens, and then repeat that same diplomatic tactic for five years straight, that shows being stubborn.


Telling to stop committing war crimes is not a demand. Its an International Law. Since Assadists openly refuse to abide the International Law they all should be arrested upon arriving in Geneva as war criminals and hanged like their Nazi counterparts in Nuremberg.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Telling to stop committing war crimes is not a demand. Its an International Law. Since Assadists openly refuse to abide the International Law they all should be arrested upon arriving in Geneva as war criminals and hanged like their Nazi counterparts in Nuremberg.



Another great contribution to the thread from PDF's most indepth thinker. Looking forward to more hard hitting political analysis from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Another great contribution to the thread from PDF's most indepth thinker. Looking forward to more hard hitting political analysis from you.


Whats ur problem? Thanks to ur buddies I am not TT anymore. I hope however that those who complained against me, contributed at least half to me:

https://defence.pk/threads/tank-armor-database.352250/
https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-most-mass-produced-submarines.166055/
https://defence.pk/threads/most-produced-ww2-aircrafts.168965/
https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-most-mass-produced-tanks.165406/
https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-most-mass-produced-aircrafts.164168/
https://defence.pk/threads/list-of-worlds-largest-space-launch-systems.307256/

https://defence.pk/threads/top-43-air-forces-based-on-plane-quality-and-quantity.357783/
https://defence.pk/threads/38-top-air-defence-fleets-based-on-quality-and-quantity.313397/
https://defence.pk/threads/42-top-tank-fleets-based-on-quality-and-quantity.311286/
https://defence.pk/threads/38-top-submarine-fleets-based-on-quality-and-quantity.415576/

History of Submarines:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-evolution-of-the-submarine-as-a-warship.302662/#post-6065011

German post WW2 Submarine Review:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-evolution-of-the-submarine-as-a-warship.302662/#post-6324724

Soviet post WW2 SSK Review:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-evolution-of-the-submarine-as-a-warship.302662/#post-6415832

Soviet and Russian SSN Review:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-evolution-of-the-submarine-as-a-warship.302662/#post-6483398

US SSN Review:
https://defence.pk/threads/the-evolution-of-the-submarine-as-a-warship.302662/#post-6489373

World's largest SSN:
https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-most-mass-produced-submarines.166055/page-2#post-5435787

A brief review of SSBN:
https://defence.pk/threads/worlds-most-mass-produced-submarines.166055/page-2#post-5447440

Priorities in tank design:
https://defence.pk/threads/tank-designs.106975/page-14#post-3003719
https://defence.pk/threads/tank-designs.106975/page-15

https://defence.pk/threads/modern-multirole-fighter-assessment.315153/#post-5698394

......................
......................

Cheers.

P.S. You think that starving civilians is good negotiation strategy and subject for jokes. We wont agree on that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> -------
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...to-syria-to-join-isis-convicted-a6842386.html
> 
> British woman goes to join ISIS and then changes her mind because life was too strict & comes back, and gets convicted in UK.
> 
> I wonder, if groups like ISIS are as great as some posters here say they are, wonder why members have to escape from them, rather than just leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not talking is stubborn, not the demands. You should sit and then discuss those demands. That's how negotiations work. If you demand something and refuse to talk, and nothing happens, and then repeat that same diplomatic tactic for five years straight, that shows being stubborn.


I don't think it's unreasonable. Why would one feel the need to hold women and children in jails at the first place. Why would one feel the need to starve people. And it goes for any side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Turkey summons Russian ambassador for Russian violation of Turkish airspace: Rueters

.....

Also Geneva talks supposedly beginning soon, Syrian opp. representatives arrived ....


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable. Why would one feel the need to hold women and children in jails at the first place. Why would one feel the need to starve people. And it goes for any side.



Okay, let's say I agree with you. Shouldn't that still mean that they should sit down and negotiate to make sure these things are achieved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Guys.... @500 has convinced me that Iran and Shiites are the enemies of this entire globe. Thank you @500....due to your expert, truthful and not to mention, very few and substantive posts, not only I but many others (I reckon) have changed our views.


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> Okay, let's say I agree with you. Shouldn't that still mean that they should sit down and negotiate to make sure these things are achieved?


Talk about what. 
If God forbid one day u see ur sisters and mothers and kids in jail what would u Do. Sit and talk.


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> Guys.... @500 has convinced me that Iran and Shiites are the enemies of this entire globe. Thank you @500....due to your expert, truthful and not to mention, very few and substantive posts, not only I but many others (I reckon) have changed our views.


Another one who finds that slaughter funny.

Well I always said thats its shame to all the world. Those making billions with Iran and thats why closing eyes to crimes:

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35434483

Are no better than who actually commit crimes.


----------



## Serpentine

They accused Syrian army of bombing a refugee camp in Latakia today. Here's a video from this 'refugee camp' just across the Turkish border. That's why every single movement in Latakia is a legitimate target. RuAF and SyAF have for numerous times hit similar targets in Latakia, killing hundreds of terrorists, especially Turkoman and Chechens.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1674219849484664


----------



## forcetrip

Aslan said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable. Why would one feel the need to hold women and children in jails at the first place. Why would one feel the need to starve people. And it goes for any side.



You are right. It goes for both sides. keeping food and water away from the general non fighting population is a crime against humanity. If the government forces are doing this then they are war criminals and should be dealt with as harshly as possible. As for the matter of jailed mothers and sisters, I would be the first to accept that the government might havetortured political activists along with the terrorists. That is unacceptable and IF that is the case then a proper enquiry should be done to find out who is responsible for it. The crime should fit the punishment. Sending Israeli mouthpieces to defend the total destruction of a country with foriegn arms and armies is not the correct way to fight any injustices done by a government of a country. If that was the case then the Taliban could do away with Nawaz Sharif because of some injustices done towards them and take over the country by getting help from Indian embassies sending them heavy weapons and anti tank and aircraft weapons. 

Just for your information here is the timeline of how the siege of cities and starving of people began and where it is now. 

*March 2015: *Foah and Kefraya in Idlib province are besieged by rebel groups and the al-Qaeda-affiliated al-Nusra Front, with an estimated 12,500 trapped. 

*July 2015: *Madaya, near Damascus, is besieged by government forces and their allies in Lebanon's Shia Islamist Hezbollah movement.

*September 2015: *The situation in Foah and Kefraya worsens after the fall of a nearby government air base, where helicopters had been able to land with food supplies. Reports emerge of people eating grass to survive.

*October 2015: *UN delivers one month's supply of food rations for 20,000 people in Madaya.

*December 2015: *Dozens of wounded civilians and fighters evacuated from Foah, Kefraya, Zabadani and Madaya. Reports begin to emerge of people starving in Madaya.

*January 2016: *UN says it has received credible reports of people dying of starvation in Madaya

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35449107



Now you have to ask yourself why are people still starving even with months of rations in a city. 


*Madaya residents starving to death despite aid delivery*

*Doctors Without Borders says 16 people have died in the besieged town despite provision of aid in convoys.*

Residents of the besieged Syrian town of Madaya continue to die of starvation and a lack of medical supplies, despite the delivery of aid earlier this month, according to a leading humanitarian agency.
Doctors without Borders (MSF) said on Saturday that at least 16 people - close to one person per day - have died since three aid convoys entered the town, near the Lebanese border, on January 11.
The group said that an estimated 320 people in Madaya are suffering from malnutrition, 33 of whom are "are in danger of death if they do not receive prompt and effective treatment".
"It is totally unacceptable that people continue to die from starvation, and that critical medical cases remain in the town when they should have been evacuated weeks ago," said Brice de le Vingne, MSF's director of operations.
*Devastating conditions*


Rebel-held Madaya has been under siege by government forces and Hezbollah fighters since July.
Harrowing images of malnourished Madaya residents gripped the world in early January, showing wide-eyed babies without access to milk, and elderly men with cavernous rib cages.
"We would go for three days without food, then we would go and gather grass to just boil and eat it," Mubarak Aloush, a Madaya resident who managed to escape to Lebanon told Al Jazeera at the time.
MSF said that 32 people have died from severe acute malnutrition since December, warning that the town urgently needed emergency aid and permanent medical staff, 
"There needs to be a permanent and independent medical presence in Madaya immediately, as we expect the medical situation to worsen as access to healthcare for people inside remains extremely limited," said de le Vingne.

Up to two million Syrians are trapped in sieges by the government or by opposition groups, the group said, adding that in many of these areas medical evacuations are prevented and necessities like drugs and food are "repeatedly blocked" at checkpoints.
"As a result, medical teams in these areas simply cannot cope with the demands they face. The situation in Madaya is even worse as there are no doctors present in the town," MSF said.
*Humanitatian measures*

UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon has previously warned that the use of starvation as a weapon in Syria amounted to a "war crime".
"All sides, including the Syrian government which has the primary responsibility to protect Syrians, are committing this and other atrocious acts prohibited under international humanitarian law," he said shortly after the second international convoy in Madaya on January 14.

A delegation representing Syria's main opposition bloc was travelling to Switzerland on Saturday to assess the intentions of the Syrian government in implementing humanitarian measures that could allow it to join political negotiations.

The talks at the UN headquarters in Geneva are the first since two rounds of negotiations collapsed in 2014
Syria's conflict has killed more than 250,000 people, displaced millions and sent hundreds of thousands fleeing as refugees to Europe.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/01/160130122259213.html


----------



## alarabi

Tow Iranian terrorists got caught by Syrian rebels in Khan Toman ....






I think these terrorists were looking for Soliamanie.
Syrians must send these rats in coffins.


----------



## KS

notorious_eagle said:


> The momentum is with SAA and they are performing much better than they were in the Past.
> 
> I was mocked on this thread when i stated the tide will shift in SAA's favour when the Russians intervened, but i guess time is a great lesson for all of us. One of the biggest reasons for SAA success is the addition of Russian Officers in the Ground. What SAA lacked severely was strategic and tactical thinking. In Salma, SAA instead of attacking head on like they used to which always resulted in a meat grinder, they flanked the rebels and attacked them in their weak points. This was a classic Russian Manoeuvre and i am willing to bet it were the Russian Officers that instilled this thinking on the SAA.



If SAA had a fraction of competent NCOs and enlisted officers that other professional militaries in rest of world have, they would have won this war a long back. I mean not only SAA every single Arab army has this problem of an incompetent if not non-existent NCO cadre. Reason they have been defeated in every single war they have fought.

Now that Russian officers are advising them on battlefield tactics, we are seeing this improved, more efficient SAA.

I mean just imagine, just after the Russian intervention - Latakia is almost cleansed, the strategic Sheikh Miskeen has been captured thus putting on hold any rebel offensive in Daraa, Tiger forces east of safira are making impressive progress and the latest rebel offensive in Hama has been repulsed in a day.

Anyway this is good for the SAA. They learn from the Russian officers and this enables a new cadre of competent officers who can act tactically on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Putin side Russian concert in Latakia province


----------



## KS

Aslan said:


> Asking for siege to be lifted and humanitarian assistance to be provided is being stubborn. Hats of to Iranian logic. @Madali



Its not "Iranian" logic. Its common sense.

I find it ridiculous they are asking for lifting sieges because civilians "suffer". The civilians are suffering because the militants are using them as shields in dense population centers which SAA refused to move in head on to avoid troop casualties. Hence the siege. If the militants are so concerned about civilian suffering why not just let those who want to leave the siege areas just leave ? They refused to do so in Madaya. Because they knew if the civilians left SAA will just pound the remaining rebels with artillery.

I mean have we forgotten that Ahrar actually rejected a govt truce in Madaya last year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

KS said:


> If SAA had a fraction of competent NCOs and enlisted officers that other professional militaries in rest of world have, they would have won this war a long back. I mean not only SAA every single Arab army has this problem of an incompetent if not non-existent NCO cadre. Reason they have been defeated in every single war they have fought.


Problem of SAA is that they dont have enough loyal force. In order to control country like Syria u need at least 300 K troops. Assad has barely 100 K loyal troops. With this amount even Napoleon and Clausewitz would not do much.

What saved Assad is ISIS and Shiite brigades.



KS said:


> Its not "Iranian" logic. Its common sense.
> 
> I find it ridiculous they are asking for lifting sieges because civilians "suffer". The civilians are suffering because the militants are using them as shields in dense population centers which SAA refused to move in head on to avoid troop casualties. Hence the siege. If the militants are so concerned about civilian suffering why not just let those who want to leave the siege areas just leave ? They refused to do so in Madaya. Because they knew if the civilians left SAA will just pound the remaining rebels with artillery.


Assad never hesitate to use artillery vs civilians. And depriving food from civilians is a war crime.


----------



## KS

500 said:


> Problem of SAA is that they dont have enough loyal force. In order to control country like Syria u need at least 300 K troops. Assad has barely 100 K loyal troops. With this amount even Napoleon and Clausewitz would not do much.
> 
> What saved Assad is ISIS and Shiite brigades.



I dont agree. He has enough loyal and committed troops in SAA and NDF to defeat the terrorists if SAA had enough competent NCOs and officers. But that changed with the russian officers now providing battlefield advice.

And I'm not willing to take it further on the "ISIS and shiite brigades" with some one who believes ISIS saved Assad when till 2014 the "rebels" were fighting shoulder to shoulder with their Dawla mujaheddin "brothers". I mean the Mennagh victory was sweet and DeZ/Eastern Aleppo/Eastern Homs etc doesnt exist, right ?




500 said:


> Assad never hesitate to use artillery vs civilians. And depriving food from civilians is a war crime.



Doesnt change the simple fact the salafists are using civilians as human shields, refuse to let them leave against their wishes thus causing them problems, short the aid that is coming in thereby depriving the civilians of food and refuse to negotiate with the regime to alleviate the suffering.

Edit: I mean what is happening in Madaya for instance is like the classic pallywood propaganda which I thought an Israeli would recognize. But alas. War makes for strange bedfellows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@KS

Long time no see, good to have you back


----------



## 500

KS said:


> I dont agree. He has enough loyal and committed troops in SAA and NDF to defeat the terrorists if SAA had enough competent NCOs and officers. But that changed with the russian officers now providing battlefield advice.


1. No number of troops totally not enough. Thats basics.
2. There is no any evidence that Russian officers are in battlefield. If it was true they would die just like Iranians are dying.



> And I'm not willing to take it further on the "ISIS and shiite brigades" with some one who believes ISIS saved Assad when till 2014 the "rebels" were fighting shoulder to shoulder with their Dawla mujaheddin "brothers". I mean the Mennagh victory was sweet, wasnt it ?


Since 2013 ISIS killed many many thousands of rebels and vice versa. One should be a total lunatic to deny that it greatly helped Assad. And U can clearly see that since 2013 Assad gained ground.

As for menagh I answered zillion times: who fought there were Chechens from JMA who split from ISIS later. And they did not play major role either



> Doesnt change the simple fact the salafists are using civilians as human shields, refuse to let them leave against their wishes thus causing them problems, short the aid that is coming in thereby depriving the civilians of food and refuse to negotiate with the regime to alleviate the suffering.


Those "Salafists" are citizens of Madaya. And u are asking to ethnically cleanse them to make it easier for foreign terrorists. Fact is that in Aleppo, Idlib, Daraa controlled by same "salafists" people are not starving. They are starving in places encircled by Assadist terrorists.



alarabi said:


> Tow Iranian terrorists got caught by Syrian rebels in Khan Toman ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these terrorists were looking for Soliamanie.
> Syrians must send these rats in coffins.


Those two are just brainwashed idiots who honestly believe they come to fight for Zaynab.Hope they will be treated well and released in prisoner exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side Iraqi Shia sniper

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZ_gVnFWcAAsGQ-.jpg


----------



## KS

Syama Ayas said:


> @KS
> 
> Long time no see, good to have you back




Thanks Syama. I just sometimes come in, mostly to post on the Syrian civil war. Nothing much. Lost interest in Indian politics until 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

I doubt this would happen, but the SAA and Kurds could cut IS supply line to Turkey if they did this.







but I suspect the SAA want to finish off the terrorists in Latakia,near Damascus and the South of the country before going after IS.


----------



## KS

500 said:


> 1. No number of troops totally not enough. Thats basics.
> 2. There is no any evidence that Russian officers are in battlefield. If it was true they would die just like Iranians are dying.



1. No that is enough. That's basics.

2. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. The Russian officers are actually acting as advisers far from the actual frontlines unlike the Iranian "officers" who actually go into combat and thus no casualties. I mean I doubt most of the Iranian "officers" are even officers in the true sense or just an informal unit commander.




500 said:


> Since 2013 ISIS killed many many thousands of rebels and vice versa. One should be a total lunatic to deny that it greatly helped Assad. And U can clearly see that since 2013 Assad gained ground.
> 
> As for menagh I answered zillion times: who fought there were Chechens from JMA who split from ISIS later. And they did not play major role either



Fact 1: The rebels welcomed "Dawla" brothers into Syria to help them in their jihad against the nusayris.

Fact 2: "Dawla" troops greatly aided the rebels and fought with them side by side against Assad.

Fact 3: They fell out for political reasons and started fighting each other after which Dawla became Daesh for the rebels. lol.

Fact 4 and common sense : Ofcourse if these two fight it is going to aid their enemies. But doesnt make either allies with Assad. I mean using the same stupid logic Daesh could easily say, rebels are allies with Assad because they are fighting us. Duh

Fact 5 : Emir of Daesh in Syria Omar Shishani led the Mennagh assault spearheaded by them and supported by the rebels.

Fact 6: Govt is actively engaged in hostilities with Daesh in three fronts - Eastern aleppo, eastern homs and Dez. Rebels just in one front in Marae/Azaz.

Fact 7 : In yesterday's failed Hama assault, the rebels (i mean mostly alqaeda in syria and ahrar) were fighting shoulder to shoulder with Daesh proxy Jund Al Aqsa.

These are the facts. You can keep parroting your narrative, but that doesnt change the facts.



500 said:


> Those "Salafists" are citizens of Madaya. And u are asking to ethnically cleanse them to make it easier for foreign terrorists. Fact is that in Aleppo, Idlib, Daraa controlled by same "salafists" people are not starving. They are starving in places encircled by Assadist terrorists.



Perhaps you dont understand what people write and need to get hold of a dictionary. Letting people who *want to leave, *to leave is not ethnically cleansing. Its just acting in the benefit of civilians something with the salafi terrorists dont do. Yeah they are starving because the salafi terrorists are holding back people who want to leave against their will, shorting the food and aid that arrive and using them as human shields.

*As I said I thought an Israeli would recognize classic Pallywood techniques of crying victimization of "encirclement" (hello gaza), but alas.*



C130 said:


> I doubt this would happen, but the SAA and Kurds could cut IS supply line to Turkey if they did this.
> 
> but I suspect the SAA want to finish off the terrorists in Latakia,near Damascus and the South of the country before going after IS.



No need for SAA to connect with Ar Rous to sever Daesh supply line. Its enough if they take Deir Hafir and the supply to Raqqa will be cut. But apparently they are now concentrated on first encircling the pocket west of Kuweires airbase, linking with Safira, be ready to take Al-Bab once SDF starts its offensive on Minbij (i mean those guys are probably waiting for SAA offensive on Al-bab ) and then probably start the march to Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

KS said:


> 1. No that is enough. That's basics.


100 K is not enough for large country like Syria. 



> 2. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. The Russian officers are actually acting as advisers far from the actual frontlines unlike the Iranian "officers" who actually go into combat and thus no casualties. I mean I doubt most of the Iranian "officers" are even officers in the true sense or just an informal unit commander.


They acted as advisers since very beginning. 



> Fact 1: The rebels welcomed "Dawla" brothers into Syria to help them in their jihad against the nusayris.
> 
> Fact 2: "Dawla" troops greatly aided the rebels and fought with them side by side against Assad.
> 
> Fact 3: They fell out for political reasons and started fighting each other after which Dawla became Daesh for the rebels. lol.
> 
> Fact 4 and common sense : Ofcourse if these two fight it is going to aid their enemies. But doesnt make either allies with Assad. I mean using the same stupid logic Daesh could easily say, rebels are allies with Assad because they are fighting us. Duh
> 
> Fact 5 : Emir of Daesh in Syria Omar Shishani led the Mennagh assault spearheaded by them and supported by the rebels.
> 
> Fact 6: Govt is actively engaged in hostilities with Daesh in three fronts - Eastern aleppo, eastern homs and Dez. Rebels just in one front in Marae/Azaz.
> 
> Fact 7 : In yesterday's failed Hama assault, the rebels (i mean mostly alqaeda in syria and ahrar) were fighting shoulder to shoulder with Daesh proxy Jund Al Aqsa.
> 
> These are the facts. You can keep parroting your narrative, but that doesnt change the facts.


Fact: wast majority of Dawla fighters in Syria are actually Syrians.

Fact: before Dawla rebels were more or less united and fought only Assad. Because of Dawla rebel force fights each other, Kurds and American air force in addition to Assad.

Fact: since Dawla appeared in 2013 Assad stopped losing ground and actually gained. 



> Perhaps you dont understand what people write and need to get hold of a dictionary. Letting people who *want to leave, *to leave is not ethnically cleansing. Its just acting in the benefit of civilians something with the salafi terrorists dont do. Yeah they are starving because the salafi terrorists are holding back people who want to leave against their will, shorting the food and aid that arrive and using them as human shields.


* Making lives impossible so civilians want to leave is ethnic cleansing. 
* Preventing food while there are still civilians is a war crime.
** Civilians dont starve in Daraa, Aleppo and Idlib controlled by same exactly "Salafis". Civilians starve only in areas encircled by Assadist terrorists.*



> *As I said I thought an Israeli would recognize classic Pallywood techniques of crying victimization of "encirclement" (hello gaza), but alas.*


Israel never prevented food and medicine into Gaza. Even when they fired barrages of rockets. Thats why u wont ses a single starved person there.


----------



## KS

500 said:


> 100 K is not enough for large country like Syria.



First of all its more than 100 K and its more than enough to defeat the salafi terrorists if they had competent officers leading the men.



500 said:


> They acted as advisers since very beginning.



Not in the direct way they are doing now. Being actually on the battlefield (away from the frontlines though) and advising the tactics. The differences are showing.




500 said:


> Fact: wast majority of Dawla fighters in Syria are actually Syrians.



And many of them were foreigners especially Iraqi at commander level, just like in any other rebel group. Doesnt change the fact they were welcomed by the the rebels to fight against the Nusayris with open arms.



500 said:


> Fact: before Dawla rebels were more or less united and fought only Assad. Because of Dawla rebel force fights each other, Kurds and American air force in addition to Assad.



Haha great job obscuring and ignoring my points.

Anyway funny logic. Counter fact : Before Daesh Assad only fought the rebels. But now because of them he is fighting both rebels and Daesh. Hence rebels must be the ally of Daesh. Also the "rebels" were never one united force. They were mostly a bunch of salafi thugs acting in the interest of their masters in Ankara, Riyadh and Doha

Not to forget : Assad is fighting Daesh on three fronts while rebels are fighting on only one. Plus they are also collaborating with Daesh proxies like Jund Aqsa in many fronts like Hama.

And USAF actually aids the rebels by bombing Daesh in Marae front.



500 said:


> Fact: since Dawla appeared in 2013 Assad stopped losing ground and actually gained.



Fact : Correlation is not causation.




500 said:


> * Making lives impossible so civilians want to leave is ethnic cleansing.



And holding them back when they want to leave is using them as human shields which is a war crime.




500 said:


> * Preventing food while there are still civilians is a war crime.



No. Using civilians as human shields is the war crime and so is shorting the food and refusing to give it to the starving civilians.




500 said:


> Israel never prevented food and medicine into Gaza. Even when they fired barrages of rockets. Thats why u wont ses a single starved person there.



I mean the parallels are classic. Using civilians as human shields- check. Doing war hiding in civilian population - check. Crying victimization by propaganda videos - check. Diverting incoming aid meant for civilians at their expense to help war efforts - check. Blaming it all on the "encirclers" - check. Additionally these salafi terrorists also not allow the people who want to leave thus enhancing their suffering.

See I am not a hypocrite - I support Israel's war tactics in Gaza in defence of their land. And so do I support SAA in their war tactics in defence of their land and sieges are a legitimate war tactic from ancient days. The hypocrite in this conversation is not me.


==========================================================

Hama offensive (by rebels in collaboration with Alqaeda and daesh proxy Jund Aqsa) update:

The shortlived Hama offensive has been repelled by the SAA and NDF and all the areas (Buwaydah, Lahaya checkpoint) recaptured







========================================


Meanwhile the Salafi soap opera continues 

Alqaeda in Syria (Nusra) accuses Ahrar of being a Turkey lapdog

Ahrar al sham accuses Nusra of being international terrorist Al-qaeda.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0V729B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Nuwarah in Latakia province




500 said:


> 100 K is not enough for large country like Syria.




Sure it's enough. Most of Syria is desert.


----------



## 500

KS said:


> First of all its more than 100 K and its more than enough to defeat the salafi terrorists if they had competent officers leading the men.


If they had conciderably more than 100 K then several thousands of Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries would not change anything. But they change a lot.



> Not in the direct way they are doing now. Being actually on the battlefield (away from the frontlines though) and advising the tactics. The differences are showing.


So they adviced far from the frontlines before and they do same now. What's he dif? The only dif is swarms of Shia mercenaries.




> And many of them were foreigners especially Iraqi at commander level, just like in any other rebel group. Doesnt change the fact they were welcomed by the the rebels to fight against the Nusayris with open arms.
> 
> Haha great job obscuring and ignoring my points.
> 
> Anyway funny logic. Counter fact : Before Daesh Assad only fought the rebels. But now because of them he is fighting both rebels and Daesh. Hence rebels must be the ally of Daesh. Also the "rebels" were never one united force. They were mostly a bunch of salafi thugs acting in the interest of their masters in Ankara, Riyadh and Doha


ISIS is nothing but part of rebel force, which decided to fight other rebels, Kurds and then also the Americans. Why u deny the obvious that its great for Assad I really dont know.



> And USAF actually aids the rebels by bombing Daesh in Marae front.


Yes USAF aid rebels and Russia aids ISIS.



> Fact : Correlation is not causation.


Yep just accident that Assad was rapidly losing and then suddenly he changed a tide.



> And holding them back when they want to leave is using them as human shields which is a war crime.


There is no any proof for such claims. While food by Assadists a fact. Why would civilians actually want to leave Madaya if it was not staved ?

And even if they used them as "shields" u still cant block food and starve them.



> I mean the parallels are classic. Using civilians as human shields- check. Doing war hiding in civilian population - check. Crying victimization by propaganda videos - check. Diverting incoming aid meant for civilians at their expense to help war efforts - check. Blaming it all on the "encirclers" - check. Additionally these salafi terrorists also not allow the people who want to leave thus enhancing their suffering.
> 
> See I am not a hypocrite - I support Israel's war tactics in Gaza in defence of their land. And so do I support SAA in their war tactics in defence of their land and sieges are a legitimate war tactic from ancient days. The hypocrite in this conversation is not me.


Even when terrorists use human shields.






* Israel does not starve civilians.
* Israel does not gas civilians.
* Israel does not use indiscriminate shelling of civilian areas.

Assad doing all that. More over, Assad bombs and starves civilian areas which are far from the frontline. Just to punish.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> If they had conciderably more than 100 K then several thousands of Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries would not change anything. But they change a lot.
> 
> 
> So they adviced far from the frontlines before and they do same now. What's he dif? The only dif is swarms of Shia mercenaries.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is nothing but part of rebel force, which decided to fight other rebels, Kurds and then also the Americans. Why u deny the obvious that its great for Assad I really dont know.
> 
> 
> Yes USAF aid rebels and Russia aids ISIS.
> 
> 
> Yep just accident that Assad was rapidly losing and then suddenly he changed a tide.
> 
> 
> There is no any proof for such claims. While food by Assadists a fact. Why would civilians actually want to leave Madaya if it was not staved ?
> 
> And even if they used them as "shields" u still cant block food and starve them.
> 
> 
> Even when terrorists use human shields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Israel does not starve civilians.
> * Israel does not gas civilians.
> * Israel does not use indiscriminate shelling of civilian areas.
> 
> Assad doing all that. More over, Assad bombs and starves civilian areas which are far from the frontline. Just to punish.




I don't think Putin side has used their trump card, which is tactical nuke. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactical_nuclear_weapon


----------



## ultron

Putin side Shilka tank fitted with slat armor and bullet proof glass


----------



## Aslan

KS said:


> Its not "Iranian" logic. Its common sense.
> 
> I find it ridiculous they are asking for lifting sieges because civilians "suffer". The civilians are suffering because the militants are using them as shields in dense population centers which SAA refused to move in head on to avoid troop casualties. Hence the siege. If the militants are so concerned about civilian suffering why not just let those who want to leave the siege areas just leave ? They refused to do so in Madaya. Because they knew if the civilians left SAA will just pound the remaining rebels with artillery.
> 
> I mean have we forgotten that Ahrar actually rejected a govt truce in Madaya last year?


selective reading, provides only selective knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Even when terrorists use human shields.



Funny to heard that from Jews.











Actually, Israel is the biggest Nazi terrorists state nowadays.
Hitler would be proud of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Su-35 Flanker-E over Iranian airspace en route to Syria. I love this beast. Hopefully, IRIAF will ink a deal with Russia to buy a handful of Su-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Funny to heard that from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Israel is the biggest Nazi terrorists state nowadays.
> Hitler would be proud of you.


LOL, if you check pic u clearly see that he is well covered behind a wall. Think a little before posting silly pics from internet.

You should check facts. In 1987 we got Palestinian uprising. Israel responded with rubber bullets, tear gas (is there such thing in Syria at all?) and then gave them a very wide autonomy. They started suicide bombings in Israeli towns, we built a fence. In 2000 they armed themselves well and started armed rebellion. Nevertheless Israel made a policy of minimal involvement in Palestinian towns. Entering there just for arrests. When Gaza started firing rockets at Israeli towns in 2001, Israel responded with pinpoint bombings and incursions. As result we have some 10 K killed in 29 years.

When similar thing happened in Syria, they just started live shooting all protesters, arresting and torturing them. When soldiers who refused shooting protesters defected and started shooting back, they started artillery fire at towns, then barrel bombs, staring and so on. Your policy was that everyone who stands against corrupt dictator is "terrorist", "rat", "foreign agent" etc etc. Submit to Assad or die. As result in less than 5 years country is totally destroyed, over 250,000 killed, over 10 million refugees. One of he worst disasters since WW2 and surely worst in 21th century. And that carnage is not stopping for a second. U keep indiscriminately bombing and starving towns for refusing to bow to corrupt dictator. Since Syrians dont want to murder Syrians for Assad he invited foreign mercenaries to do that job for him.


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Su-35 Flanker-E over Iranian airspace en route to Syria. I love this beast. Hopefully, IRIAF will ink a deal with Russia to buy a handful of Su-35s.




the best air superiority along with F-22 

Putin side captured Touma in Latakia province

Putin side captured Tal Maksour in in Aleppo province


----------



## notorious_eagle

KS said:


> 2. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. The Russian officers are actually acting as advisers far from the actual frontlines unlike the Iranian "officers" who actually go into combat and thus no casualties. I mean I doubt most of the Iranian "officers" are even officers in the true sense or just an informal unit commander.



The evidence is there. Some videos of Russian Officers were posted during the Battle for Salma, coordinating attacks on the frontline. This was a very important battle in my opinion, for the first time we have seen the SAA perform a flanking manoeuvre. This is an important development because Operational Arts is something the Russians specialize in. 

Very good analysis in your other posts, you have a very keen eye on the Syrian Conflict.



Serpentine said:


> Su-35 Flanker-E over Iranian airspace en route to Syria. I love this beast. Hopefully, IRIAF will ink a deal with Russia to buy a handful of Su-35s.



@KS

How do you see this? This is a huge escalation in my opinion, on par with the deployment of S-400. The deployment of such sophisticated hardware in Syria, i believe Russia is sending a message that Assad is going nowhere and Turkey, back off.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY




----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> The evidence is there. Some videos of Russian Officers were posted during the Battle for Salma, coordinating attacks on the frontline. This was a very important battle in my opinion, for the first time we have seen the SAA perform a flanking manoeuvre. This is an important development because Operational Arts is something the Russians specialize in..


Salma was captured in *same exactly* way Durin was captured in March 2015: they captured overlooking mountain.



> How do you see this? This is a huge escalation in my opinion, on par with the deployment of S-400. The deployment of such sophisticated hardware in Syria, i believe Russia is sending a message that Assad is going nowhere and Turkey, back off.


These Su-35 were tested only with thermal short range missiles so far. Even Su-30 with radar guided R-27 are more capable. Both are no match to Turkish F-16C with AMRAAMs. Nothing but show.


----------



## T-72M1

hi, could you guys please list a bunch of good twitter accounts to follow wrt to the situation in Syria, I want pro rebel, pro Assad, pro Russia, pro Turkey ones.. all of them. 

@Serpentine @500 @ultron @KS and @everyone else following this

thanks


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> These Su-35 were tested only with thermal short range missiles so far. Even Su-30 with radar guided R-27 are more capable. Both are no match to Turkish F-16C with AMRAAMs. Nothing but show.




Your intel is off. Didn't you say a few days ago Putin side captured a school in the* northern* part of Sheik Miskeen? Tsk tsk tsk. You are getting sloppy for a Jew.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Your intel is off. Didn't you say a few days ago Putin side captured a school in the* northern* part of Sheik Miskeen? Tsk tsk tsk. You are getting sloppy for a Jew.


I wrote that on 24 Jan. *Same day* the school was captured:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691255179748900867

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691273611311734787
However according to Leth Fadel that u love to quote, the school was under Assadist control already on 14 Jan:

http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/80-of-sheikh-meskin-under-saa-control-as-reinforcements-in/

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=32.834597&lon=36.149247&z=16&m=b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> hi, could you guys please list a bunch of good twitter accounts to follow wrt to the situation in Syria, I want pro rebel, pro Assad, pro Russia, pro Turkey ones.. all of them.
> 
> @Serpentine @500 @ultron @KS and @everyone else following this
> 
> thanks


English accounts:

Pro Assad:

https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1
https://twitter.com/PetoLucem - maps
https://twitter.com/watanisy
https://twitter.com/A7_Mirza - maps
https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha
https://twitter.com/leithfadel

Russian pro-Assad:

https://twitter.com/miladvisor - maps

Pro rebel:

https://twitter.com/markito0171
https://twitter.com/JulianRoepcke - local maps
https://twitter.com/RobotNickk
https://twitter.com/NorthernStork
https://twitter.com/Abduhark
https://twitter.com/Paradoxy13
https://twitter.com/archicivilians - maps
https://twitter.com/IUCAnalysts - maps
https://twitter.com/arabthomness - maps

More or less neutral:

https://twitter.com/deSyracuse - maps
https://twitter.com/BosnjoBoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Putin side Iraqi Shia sniper

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaEv2S8WYAAWpUC.jpg

Putin side T-90A tank armed with an additional M2 Browning machine gun

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaDMJK-WEAQdAcd.jpg

Putin side BTR-80 tank fitted with slat armor


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Salma was captured in *same exactly* way Durin was captured in March 2015: they captured overlooking mountain.
> 
> 
> *These Su-35 were tested only with thermal short range missiles so far*. Even Su-30 with radar guided R-27 are more capable. Both are no match to Turkish F-16C with AMRAAMs. Nothing but show.




Mr. Ex Think Tank the two videos you posted your show Su-35 carrying R-27


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Mr. Ex Think Tank the two videos you posted your show Su-35 carrying R-27


Thermal R-27.


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Thermal R-27.




Well have to wait and see what missiles Su-35 carry in Syria, but if Turkey makes to much noise, R-77s will come into play.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Salma was captured in *same exactly* way Durin was captured in March 2015: they captured overlooking mountain.
> 
> 
> These Su-35 were tested only with thermal short range missiles so far. Even Su-30 with radar guided R-27 are more capable. Both are no match to Turkish F-16C with AMRAAMs. Nothing but show.



I looked for you for the past 5-6 years. Its really clearly now that because of the tragedy of seeing how your beloved terrorists in Syria for whom you devoted your whole life are getting wiped out by Assad with the help of Russia, the amount of pain and desperation you suffered did irreversible damage to your senile brain and you completly lost your mind.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Thermal R-27.




R-27 is radar guided. Perhaps you meant R-73?

In any event, R-27EA is extremely deadly having active radar guidance and a range of more than 130 km, making it superior to AIM-120C. Su-30SM fighters in Latakia have been seen carrying R-27EA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-27_(air-to-air_missile)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


>


Oh, you mean that chart made by Maryam Susli? Hah
It's funny how it ties Haraket Hazzm with JaN, even though JaN and Hazzm fought. And funny how because 1 guy was from AQ suddenly all of Islamic Front is AQ.
And funny how she didn't mention that Assad funded ISI during Iraq war. Too inconvenient eh? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

In other news, I have been very busy as of late thanks to finals, and it's unlikely I'll post frequently, but here's some stuff:
I am very late on the subject of Madaya, but I'm sure the pro-Assad trolls were quick to jump on the subject that "rebels starved Madaya" and that there was somehow proof because of the people at a pro-regime checkpoint.
Just a hint, those people were from Bloudan - a pro-regime Christian city. None were starving. How am I so sure of this? To this day no one has been evacuated from Madaya, as per the UN, except for 1 person, whose evacuation had been negotiated for a while (they had a disease.)
Also, 16 people have died since the "delivery of UN aid." (Which is barely enough to have lasted for a month.)

There are ongoing plans for rebels everywhere. 
In* Latakia*, Rebels are on the retreat because it's impossible to hold ground as rebels had enough manpower to hold against regime but not the combined force of *Russian ground troops *(yes, Russian ground troops are participating actively), Shiite militias, SAA, and RuAF. Speaking of RuAF, they seem to have a habit of dropping cluster bombs and bombing refugee camps. All part of Russia's glorious plans to wipe out ISIS, of course.
In *Hama*, rebels recently tested regime defences in Northern Hama, captured a few villages and checkpoints, destroyed 7 tanks, 2 BMPs, a few vehicles, killed some Assadists, and withdrew. *There is a large coming Northern Hama offensive.* Rebels have been amassing there.
In *Aleppo*, things appear to be in a stalemate (as usual) but regime plans multiple offensives on multiple different fronts, namely South Aleppo and Bashkoy. In ISIS-regime frontline, ISIS retreats with little fight while on ISIS-rebel frontline ISIS throws everything they have at rebels. And they get convenient air support from Russia. Jabhat al Nusra might be planning an offensive in the Southern Countryside, as they sent an absolutely *massive* convoy that was at least 1 kilometer long, maybe 1 and a half.
In *Damascus*, Jaish al Islam has been making steady gains in the Marj al Sultan area while JAI and other groups have been holding off the regime in Jobar, Moadamiya, and Darayya, also known as another Wednesday for rebels. Regime cut off road b/t Moadamiya and Darayya but it's not like there was a supply route between the two suburbs, both are besieged. Regime also continues to use chlorine as a weapon.
In *Dara'a*, Shiekh Miskeen was lost thanks to MOC's orders - rebels easily held the town for the last few months under constant regime attempts to advance and cover of Russian airstrikes, yet rebels withdrew. Why? "Peace talks" and Jordan-Russia reconciliation. However, a few factions have been trying to regain Shiekh Miskeen, but with little success (not enough manpower.)

Speaking of Peace talks, Bashar Jaafari (regime envoy to UN) said this today:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693940693132263424"Firstly, there are no negotiations, we are here for just talks. We are here for indirect talks, between Syrian and Syrian, with no preconditions and no outside interference. Memorize this, this is our Fatiha in our Qur'an, memorize it, no outside interference, 'Allah Almighty as spoken the truth.'"
Now there are many things wrong with this statement, and I'm sure the Iranians on this forum will think of 101 excuses as to why it's okay to say this. Since you guys obviously find nothing wrong with Shirk. 
He says no negotiations, no preconditions. Essentially saying: No end to sieges, no end to airstrikes, Assad will continue killing civilians.
No outside interference: Ironic because Bashar Jaafari isn't even Syrian (born in Damascus, ethnically not Syrian), and because Assad is kept alive by Russia and Iran.
Then he mocks the Qur'an. No explanation needed here.
Any excuses, @Serpentine @Madali ?



zzzz said:


> I looked for you for the past 5-6 years. Its really clearly now that because of the tragedy of seeing how your beloved terrorists in Syria for whom you devoted your whole life are getting wiped out by Assad with the help of Russia, the amount of pain and desperation you suffered did irreversible damage to your senile brain and you completly lost your mind.


So how's the ruble? Oh it's 88 Rubles to the dollar? I'm sorry, I can't hear you over your economic collapse.


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> Any excuses, @Serpentine @Madali ?
> 
> So how's the ruble? Oh it's 88 Rubles to the dollar? I'm sorry, I can't hear you over your economic collapse.




In 2009 when our GDP declined by 9 % and our economy didn't collapse, it surly won't collapse from 3.7 % contraction,and this year recession will end, but it all doesn't matter because ruble can go to 100 and still wont save your ***.


economic collapse lol enjoy your total rebel collapse in Latakia, sponsored by RuAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh, you mean that chart made by Maryam Susli? Hah
> It's funny how it ties Haraket Hazzm with JaN, even though JaN and Hazzm fought. And funny how because 1 guy was from AQ suddenly all of Islamic Front is AQ.
> And funny how she didn't mention that Assad funded ISI during Iraq war. Too inconvenient eh? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> In other news, I have been very busy as of late thanks to finals, and it's unlikely I'll post frequently, but here's some stuff:
> I am very late on the subject of Madaya, but I'm sure the pro-Assad trolls were quick to jump on the subject that "rebels starved Madaya" and that there was somehow proof because of the people at a pro-regime checkpoint.
> Just a hint, those people were from Bloudan - a pro-regime Christian city. None were starving. How am I so sure of this? To this day no one has been evacuated from Madaya, as per the UN, except for 1 person, whose evacuation had been negotiated for a while (they had a disease.)
> Also, 16 people have died since the "delivery of UN aid." (Which is barely enough to have lasted for a month.)
> 
> There are ongoing plans for rebels everywhere.
> In* Latakia*, Rebels are on the retreat because it's impossible to hold ground as rebels had enough manpower to hold against regime but not the combined force of *Russian ground troops *(yes, Russian ground troops are participating actively), Shiite militias, SAA, and RuAF. Speaking of RuAF, they seem to have a habit of dropping cluster bombs and bombing refugee camps. All part of Russia's glorious plans to wipe out ISIS, of course.
> In *Hama*, rebels recently tested regime defences in Northern Hama, captured a few villages and checkpoints, destroyed 7 tanks, 2 BMPs, a few vehicles, killed some Assadists, and withdrew. *There is a large coming Northern Hama offensive.* Rebels have been amassing there.
> In *Aleppo*, things appear to be in a stalemate (as usual) but regime plans multiple offensives on multiple different fronts, namely South Aleppo and Bashkoy. In ISIS-regime frontline, ISIS retreats with little fight while on ISIS-rebel frontline ISIS throws everything they have at rebels. And they get convenient air support from Russia. Jabhat al Nusra might be planning an offensive in the Southern Countryside, as they sent an absolutely *massive* convoy that was at least 1 kilometer long, maybe 1 and a half.
> In *Damascus*, Jaish al Islam has been making steady gains in the Marj al Sultan area while JAI and other groups have been holding off the regime in Jobar, Moadamiya, and Darayya, also known as another Wednesday for rebels. Regime cut off road b/t Moadamiya and Darayya but it's not like there was a supply route between the two suburbs, both are besieged. Regime also continues to use chlorine as a weapon.
> In *Dara'a*, Shiekh Miskeen was lost thanks to MOC's orders - rebels easily held the town for the last few months under constant regime attempts to advance and cover of Russian airstrikes, yet rebels withdrew. Why? "Peace talks" and Jordan-Russia reconciliation. However, a few factions have been trying to regain Shiekh Miskeen, but with little success (not enough manpower.)
> 
> Speaking of Peace talks, Bashar Jaafari (regime envoy to UN) said this today:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693940693132263424"Firstly, there are no negotiations, we are here for just talks. We are here for indirect talks, between Syrian and Syrian, with no preconditions and no outside interference. Memorize this, this is our Fatiha in our Qur'an, memorize it, no outside interference, 'Allah Almighty as spoken the truth.'"
> Now there are many things wrong with this statement, and I'm sure the Iranians on this forum will think of 101 excuses as to why it's okay to say this. Since you guys obviously find nothing wrong with Shirk.
> He says no negotiations, no preconditions. Essentially saying: No end to sieges, no end to airstrikes, Assad will continue killing civilians.
> No outside interference: Ironic because Bashar Jaafari isn't even Syrian (born in Damascus, ethnically not Syrian), and because Assad is kept alive by Russia and Iran.
> Then he mocks the Qur'an. No explanation needed here.
> Any excuses, @Serpentine @Madali ?
> 
> 
> So how's the ruble? Oh it's 88 Rubles to the dollar? I'm sorry, I can't hear you over your economic collapse.



You tagged me, but which one should I address? You make a lot of statements which I have never seen a good evidence for.

For example, you mention that Assad financially supported ISI during Iraq war. This is a very unconventional claim. It's not one that I have seen addressed by either the major media networks, nor small, independent ones. Can you back this up?

And then you mention Russian foot soldiers involved in the frontlines. It's not impossible, but it's the first time I am hearing about this. What sources do you have for this?

You then mention something Bashar Jaafari said. I have extremely little opinion on that. First of all, I don't know Arabic, so I don't know what exactly Mr Jaafari said, but I strongly doubt that the Syrian government's new policy is to turn Assad into God. Like the rumor about Assad changing the Quran, I bet it's a bunch of exaggerated bullshit so that some Uk-born Pakistani or Saudi will go "WHAT? How dare they!! ALLAH AKBAR!!!!" and rush to join ISIS.

Also, I think you completely misunderstand my stance. I'm not defending the Syria government based on who wins the Best Muslim of the Year award. My reason for wanting the Syrian government to win out is,
1) The anti-government revolution, I believe, was manufactured, and was a plan to get rid of a government that was resisting the western domination of the M.E.
2) The anti-government revolution is made up of extremists who came from over the world to start a caliphate which I think is not only harmful for Syrians, but also will have a negative effect on the security of my nation in the future
3) I believe Syria was better off before the manufactured opposition, so my desire is for a return to stability & security


----------



## Barmaley

The numbers of Turks\ISIS terrorists in Syria are shrinking each day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> 1) The anti-government revolution, I believe, was manufactured, and was a plan to get rid of a government that was resisting the western domination of the M.E.


Yeah, if people stand against brutal corrupt dictator who inherited his throne from his dad like in phuking North Korea. That must be a ZOG conspiracy. Because people have no dignity and self respect.



> The anti-government revolution is made up of extremists who came from over the world to start a caliphate which I think is not only harmful for Syrians, but also will have a negative effect on the security of my nation in the future


Actually is the opposite. U can see how totally encircled Syrians in Ghouta, Qalamoun, Homs, stand for 4 years against foreign thugs invited by the regime. Assad totally depend on foreign mercenaries.



Project 4202 said:


> In 2009 when our GDP declined by 9 % and our economy didn't collapse, it surly won't collapse from 3.7 % contraction,and this year recession will end, but it all doesn't matter because ruble can go to 100 and still wont save your ***.


Yeah only 3.7 contraction in rubles. But u should add that ruble itself contracted more than 50%.



Dr.Thrax said:


> In* Latakia*, Rebels are on the retreat because it's impossible to hold ground as rebels had enough manpower to hold against regime but not the combined force of *Russian ground troops *(yes, Russian ground troops are participating actively), Shiite militias, SAA, and RuAF.


There are no ground Russian troops. Latakia is thanks to Iraqi Assad Allah al-Ghalib militia and massive Russian artillery.

Actually Salma was doomed already when Assadists captured Durin in early March 2015.



ultron said:


> R-27 is radar guided. Perhaps you meant R-73?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-27_(air-to-air_missile)


R-27 comes in two versions: radar and thermal. Su-35 has thermal.



> In any event, R-27EA is extremely deadly having active radar guidance and a range of more than 130 km, making it superior to AIM-120C


No. Its passive, unlike AMRAAM which is active. Huge disadvantage.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Duwair al-Zeytoun and Tal Jibbin in Aleppo province







Su-35 goes into action for the first time

http://sputniknews.com/military/20160201/1034035764/su-35s-syria-russia.html


----------



## Barmaley

According to the latest new:

Syrian Mig-29 were upgraded to standard Mig-29SM installing them with ZHUK-M radar that is able to track 10 targets, and engage with 4 at one particular moment, covering 120Km having 5Km width, it is now able to launch the lethal R77 missiles, also installed on these air crafts along with other gadgets is a radio jamming device, and the upgrading enables it to carry other highly developed missiles and bombs such as the KAB-500S-E. 

Syrian Air Force also get the order to shoot down every Turkish plane which is will try to violate Syrian air space.




http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/01/new-rules-of-engagement-on-battlefield.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> LOL, if you check pic u clearly see that he is well covered behind a wall. Think a little before posting silly pics from internet.


He is a little kid! the most powerful army of the middle east using little kids as a shield...that is sickening..!
Here another one...


----------



## ultron




----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> You tagged me, but which one should I address? You make a lot of statements which I have never seen a good evidence for.
> 
> For example, you mention that Assad financially supported ISI during Iraq war. This is a very unconventional claim. It's not one that I have seen addressed by either the major media networks, nor small, independent ones. Can you back this up?
> 
> And then you mention Russian foot soldiers involved in the frontlines. It's not impossible, but it's the first time I am hearing about this. What sources do you have for this?
> 
> You then mention something Bashar Jaafari said. I have extremely little opinion on that. First of all, I don't know Arabic, so I don't know what exactly Mr Jaafari said, but I strongly doubt that the Syrian government's new policy is to turn Assad into God. Like the rumor about Assad changing the Quran, I bet it's a bunch of exaggerated bullshit so that some Uk-born Pakistani or Saudi will go "WHAT? How dare they!! ALLAH AKBAR!!!!" and rush to join ISIS.
> 
> Also, I think you completely misunderstand my stance. I'm not defending the Syria government based on who wins the Best Muslim of the Year award. My reason for wanting the Syrian government to win out is,
> 1) The anti-government revolution, I believe, was manufactured, and was a plan to get rid of a government that was resisting the western domination of the M.E.
> 2) The anti-government revolution is made up of extremists who came from over the world to start a caliphate which I think is not only harmful for Syrians, but also will have a negative effect on the security of my nation in the future
> 3) I believe Syria was better off before the manufactured opposition, so my desire is for a return to stability & security


I was specifically referring to Jaafari's statement.

But here goes: Assad DID support the Islamic State of Iraq in the Iraq war. The operation was referred to Al Qaqaa IIRC. There was also a 2009 article where Maliki accuses Assad of supporting ISI. I will edit the post when I find it.

Russian soldiers are on the frontlines in Latakia. Just like in Ukraine, it's denied by Russia, but there's only 1 thing that explains the rebel's quick retreat and routing. Russian generals were clearly leading some operations (most notably on Salma), and Russia has sent multiple convoys into Salma, for example, as "media escorts," but a 'media escort' with 10+ Trucks filled with troops and 2 BTRs doesn't add up. Also, Russian artillery and Air Force are much more effective in Latakia than elsewhere, even though they still shell civilians purposely. And the biggest evidence: Russia wants rebels out of Latakia to protect Hmeimeim.
There's also an Andalou agency that claims 109 Russian soldiers killed, but I can't verify if true or not as I haven't look at it myself.

You may not know Arabic, but other people do. @Falcon29 @Antaréss @Ahmed Jo can confirm if you'd like. Or any other Arabic speaker.
But in the later half of the video, you can clearly hear him say words such as "Qur'an," "Fatiha," "Saddaqa allahu alazeem." All Arabic, all relating to Qur'an.

1.) It's impossible for a western country to suddenly rally Syrians in 2011 as some of the most popular protest rants accused Assad regime of being agents of the West. Not possible in the slightest for it to be manufactured in any case, as mobilizing hundreds of thousands everywhere is NOT easy.

2.) You were saying?













All in SAA camo/gear. 2011 or 2012. Assad released Islamists from jails a few days after protests btw, in order to Islamize opposition (less foreign support, more individual support from Muslims worldwide, hence foreign fighters.)
As for security of Iran: Iran could have stayed out of this completely and would have most likely been an ally of Syria. Same with Russia & Hezbollah. But instead you decided to get involved and in the end only screwed yourselves over.

3.) Syria was NOT better off. Frequent (almost daily) power outages (we lived in "rich parts" of Aleppo btw,) government inaction about drought, rampant corruption, government abuse, brutality, etc. and so on. Also high unemployment (due to drought, farmers fled to cities due crop shortages.) Not to mention all the election BS.
I'm sorry but Syria will be MUCH better off once rebels win. And they will god willing.



Project 4202 said:


> In 2009 when our GDP declined by 9 % and our economy didn't collapse, it surly won't collapse from 3.7 % contraction,and this year recession will end, but it all doesn't matter because ruble can go to 100 and still wont save your ***.
> 
> 
> economic collapse lol enjoy your total rebel collapse in Latakia, sponsored by RuAF


Oh yeah, because Latakia is sooo important. It's not like Assad is about to lose Hama (and subsequently lose Aleppo as a result) in the next few weeks, God willing.


Now for actual News:
Rebels in Northern Hama are doing the usual, testing regime defences (just like in Idlib) and are preparing for a large scale offensive. If successful, they could cut off regime in Aleppo, which will render regime advances there moot (10s of thousands of SAA/NDF/Hezbollah/Shiite militias + T-90s will be trapped) and if cut off regime would be unable to evacuate or get any more heavy weapons or reliable shipments of ammo. Only two airports could provide, and that's not enough. Nairab also very dangerous, within ATGM range.
Rebels in Latakia seem to have stopped the onslaught and now the frontline appears to be stabilized. They're stopping the regime at Ara.
Rebels in Aleppo are doing nicely, regime/Shiite militias have taken two villages but at extremely heavy losses. Obviously Shiite militias use Iranian human wave tactics which seem to work in Syria, but rebels are adapting. I am not exaggerating, but I have seen *dozens* of Shiite militia corpses in Northern Aleppo. Also Southern Aleppo rebels are repelling the regime attempts to advance in Hersh at the Khan Touman frontline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Barmaley

French cruise missile * MBDA SCALP EG* crashed in Aleppo, Syria.









Serial number: 30018


----------



## Barmaley

Another French cruise missile * MBDA SCALP EG *was founded crashed. Now with serial number: 1229


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hardatin has been liberated , Resistance Forces are one step closer to breaking the siege of Nuble and Zahra .

Reaching Nuble and Zahra means fall of Aleppo and that'll be another great loss for the terrorists .


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> Hardatin has been liberated


Liberated from its citizens.



The SiLent crY said:


> Resistance Forces


Resistance are those who oppose dictatorship. Those who support dictator regime are called Reactionaries.



> are one step closer to breaking the siege of Nuble and Zahra .


They are not in siege, they get supplies through Kurdish territories. Just like Assadists in Hasakah and Qamishli.



> Reaching Nuble and Zahra means fall of Aleppo


Rebels in Daraya, Jobar, Rastan etc fight in total encirclement for 4 years. And reaching Nuble is not even encirclement of Aleppo.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Russian soldiers are on the frontlines in Latakia. Just like in Ukraine, it's denied by Russia, but there's only 1 thing that explains the rebel's quick retreat and routing.


No Russians are not anywhere near the frontlines. Explanation is simple: loads of Iraqi and Iranian cannon fodder. Similar thing happaned in Spring 2013, except that today ayatulas sent even much more cannon fodder.



> Rebels in Northern Hama are doing the usual, testing regime defences (just like in Idlib) and are preparing for a large scale offensive. If successful, they could cut off regime in Aleppo, which will render regime advances there moot (10s of thousands of SAA/NDF/Hezbollah/Shiite militias + T-90s will be trapped) and if cut off regime would be unable to evacuate or get any more heavy weapons or reliable shipments of ammo.


Totally fairy tale.


----------



## ultron

Putin side deploys APS against TOW

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaNVBJUWEAAfhLn.jpg

Putin side guy plays guitar on a Shilka fitted with slat armor and bullet proof glass

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaMZJyuWYAAekmZ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> Putin side deploys APS against TOW
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaNVBJUWEAAfhLn.jpg


even on T-55s now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

T-72M1 said:


> even on T-55s now




Your pic don't show up. Can you post the pic without using the image function? pbs images don't work

Putin side T-90A tanks in action in Aleppo province






Putin side guys fire a Tochka ballistic missile


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> Your pic don't show up. Can you post the pic without using the image function? pbs images don't work


strange, they work just fine here, in fact I was going to ask you to use the image function instead of paste links. Are you on a mobile ? 

here: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaN1-yaWkAAFasv.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side artillery unloading on bad guys








T-72M1 said:


> strange, they work just fine here, in fact I was going to ask you to use the image function instead of paste links. Are you on a mobile ?
> 
> here: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaN1-yaWkAAFasv.jpg




Nop, not on a mobile. Maybe it's a setting somewhere


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> Nop, not on a mobile. Maybe it's a setting somewhere


strange, twitter images are working just fine, what browser ?


----------



## ultron

T-72M1 said:


> strange, twitter images are working just fine, what browser ?




firefox


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> Nop, not on a mobile. Maybe it's a setting somewhere


yeah, must be.. could be your security settings too high and are blocking images or maybe a workplace firewall or something.. but, we going off-topic..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694498442291363840
the glass looks like it got it's share of bullet cracks, maybe they're using it as an improv armored moving combat checkpoint or something, one ISIS rambo crouched behind the glass in call of duty style urban street fighting as that thing moves around lol


----------



## RoadRunner401

*Syrian army launches Aleppo offensive*

*Backed by Russian air strikes, government forces capture strategic towns north of Aleppo*

The Syrian government launched a major offensive from the north of Aleppo and captured several strategically important towns.
Monday's advance opened the way for President Bashar al-Assad's forces to retake Aleppo, Syria's largest city, as troops marched through the towns of Hardatnein, Tal Jibbeen, and Deir Zaitoun.


----------



## ultron

RoadRunner401 said:


> *Syrian army launches Aleppo offensive*
> 
> *Backed by Russian air strikes, government forces capture strategic towns north of Aleppo*
> 
> The Syrian government launched a major offensive from the north of Aleppo and captured several strategically important towns.
> Monday's advance opened the way for President Bashar al-Assad's forces to retake Aleppo, Syria's largest city, as troops marched through the towns of Hardatnein, Tal Jibbeen, and Deir Zaitoun.




Aleppo city itself is pretty much empty. It used to have millions of people before 2012. Now it has like a few thousand people at the most.

Putin side Su-35S air superiority fighters control the skies


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> Su-35 Flanker-E over Iranian airspace en route to Syria. I love this beast. Hopefully, IRIAF will ink a deal with Russia to buy a handful of Su-35s.





Barmaley said:


> According to the latest new:
> 
> Syrian Mig-29 were upgraded to standard Mig-29SM installing them with ZHUK-M radar that is able to track 10 targets, and engage with 4 at one particular moment, covering 120Km having 5Km width, it is now able to launch the lethal R77 missiles, also installed on these air crafts along with other gadgets is a radio jamming device, and the upgrading enables it to carry other highly developed missiles and bombs such as the KAB-500S-E.
> 
> Syrian Air Force also get the order to shoot down every Turkish plane which is will try to violate Syrian air space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fort-russ.com/2016/01/new-rules-of-engagement-on-battlefield.html



awesome news for SAF mig29 
love the su35 over IRan



ultron said:


> Aleppo city itself is pretty much empty. It used to have millions of people before 2012. Now it has like a few thousand people at the most.
> 
> Putin side Su-35S air superiority fighters control the skies



seems like Russia is bring in the big guns


----------



## bdslph

Madali said:


> http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Mi...ion-in-geneva-for-peace-talks.ashx?src=iPhone
> 
> So, the rebels are refusing to talk (after 5 years, they are still stubbornly fending off any negotiations), and the Kurds apparently have not been included due to Turk's demand.
> 
> This means, that the only side that will appear as showing good faith is the Syrian government side.
> 
> _"It is a complete failure," said a Western diplomat, on condition of anonymity, describing the event as a boon for Assad's government.
> 
> "They are completely off the hook. With whom are they going to talk? If you want to engage in negotiations, you have to have a partner. It's a wonderful occasion for the regime to show they are willing."_



true not only that before even it started USA had problem they had to push hard there friends the opposition to come to table and many important people was not present 
they put pre condition but Assad did not put , it was suppose to be Assad who was suppose to put pre condition 

BY THE wAY kurds are fighting well against the terrorist now 



500 said:


> Telling to stop committing war crimes is not a demand. Its an International Law. Since Assadists openly refuse to abide the International Law they all should be arrested upon arriving in Geneva as war criminals and hanged like their Nazi counterparts in Nuremberg.



learned something new


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Military bulldozer, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*






*Truck, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*






*BMP, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*

*



*
*Ammo truck, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*BMP, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*Tank, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*BMP, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*Mini van, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:




*
*BMP, destroyed, RPG, Aleppo:*

*



*
*BMP, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*3 bulldozers, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*4-23-Shilka, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Ammo truck, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*





Now, we can call it a day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

FSA is nothing but a bunch of Turkish fags. Time to send them packing to Turkey in body bags

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B@KH

Falcon29 said:


> As we're speaking there is offensive on 'Zahraa' which is apparently a crucial city to hold in Aleppo. Some claim it will mean defeat of opposition in Aleppo if SAA/militias/etc... succeed in retaking it. I don't know much about this city or why it's important. @Dr.Thrax
> 
> And yes, that envoy or whatever he is did speak those words. Which is pretty unprofessional from him. You can hear a journalist afterwards saying 'Sadq Allah Al Aazeem' meaning God said the truth/is the truth mocking him.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I see the city, I guess you can say it holds more value than other areas but it won't cut supply lines in regards to border with Turkey. Anyway, if they do lose Aleppo Idlib would be next. As I anticipated, the rebels were abandoned by local allies and I made it clear many times here that if they take their word for anything they will collapse. And they are on their way to collapse unless someone intervenes. Now only ISIS will be left. And by that time the opposition collapses(1-2) years, probably offensive on Mosul will begin and then work way towards Syria. Afterwards US/Russia will fight over the power structure in Syria since they are both deploying airbases and troops.



Ah! Guess, anticipations, hopes. these all things are very good and successful in keeping the truth at bay and infact bring self destruction and blindness.

things that started in syria will not remain in syria. in coming month or years it will travell in all arab or non arab monarchist lackeys. can't stop God now who fulfilled his commitment that when you astray then will be toppled and changed with better one. The truth is in front of us and unaffected, unbeatable and can't be destroyed. God put his enemies in self destruction mode. Many thanks to Allah swt.

Lol. how fools destroyed their own country. they love one billionaire and rest 10 10 dollars and credit cards. they all are happy with it but not with Truth.


----------



## T-72M1

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Ammo truck, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, we can call it a day..


a lot of the rebel ATGM vids are staged and fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side crazy hezy fire a Tochka ballistic missile


----------



## Aero

T-72M1 said:


> a lot of the rebel ATGM vids are staged and fake


Propaganda at its best. Terrorists lost quite a territory in last two days.


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Falcon29 said:


> Not hoping for anything mentally disturbed man. I said from the beginning West and local nations will stand against rebels. Of course I was correct in my assessment and all my assessments. And if Arab nations abandon the rebels in Syria then Iran will come after them next. It's their call. As for your troll like rhetoric, leave God out of this discussion.




You are correct, brother. 

My understanding is that the Sunni Muslims of the entire world are quite stupid, compared to the Shia variety, compared to the Jews, Christians, Atheists, Buddhists, Shintos or perhaps even the Hindous. 

1. Just for the record, I believe the genuine aspirations of the Syrian Muslims need to be heard and respected for moral reasons, if not any others. 

2. Can we (human beings from anywhere) ask, why the Syrian call for revolution is a valid one, but a similar one in Egypt is invalid? Or why such calls are not made in other American supported dictatorships in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco and elsewhere? 

Why is it that the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt failed to capitalize on its 1 year in power and make the most out of it to defeat the enemy subversion plans? 

3. From what I see, the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, the UAE, Syria and everywhere, represent the dominant strain of Muslims, and their peaceable political aspirations is at the root of the problem - combined with the general Middle Eastern low IQ vis a vis the Oriental, Jewish, or European IQ. 

4. Can they strategize? Can the Sunni Muslims know how to form long term, short term and mid-term fluid strategy that is ever changing and valid across all scenarios? The Chinese have their Sun Tzu, their Chinese Chess, and Western and Eastern Europeans have their Grandmasters in Chess. 

Where are the Sunni grandmasters of Chess or any other strategy games or intellectual titans? 


5. To solve this Middle Eastern mess would take up a lot of time and a lot of personal attention, what I can say in summary is that the root cause, fundamental cause of their continued failure is their low IQ. Their lower IQ prevents them from inventing novel (valid) scientific theories to change the world of Physics, Mathematics, Mechanics and Astronomy. Their low IQ prevents them from designing and manufacturing sufficiently advanced novel weapons that the enemy has never produced. 

And their low IQ and backward tribal culture fosters short term thinking and incoherence in policy making that ultimately results in the vicious cycle of oppression and helplessness/cluelessness that you find Middle Eastern and other Sunni Muslims in. 

I would still say, the Muslim Brotherhood made a tremendous error in judgement by not going for violent agitation in Egypt. Had they done so, the whole world and Russia could have been convinced that the uprising are organic and popular. 

Now you have uprising only in Syria, but uprising in Egypt, UAE, Morocco, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain - all silent. Miraculously.

Don't you think the Russians have more than enough reasons to suspect American hands behind this event? No uprising in American allied states, but toppling of dictatorships in Russian allied states? 

6. And let's ask this, why are you opposed to Iranian take over of Saudi Arabia and the Gulf? The Arabian nations of the Gulf are the enemies of the Muslims of the world, if you are Sunni Shia or Ibadi it does not matter. 

Remember what they did with Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt? This is another mistake by Erdogan led Turkiye by siding with Saudi Arabia and other kingdoms under American protection. 

Sunni Muslims should ideally threaten the Suadi and Arab oil kingdoms with regime change by invoking popular revolutions you know by channelling funds, propaganda, advisors, logistics support, troops, and continuous weapons support. 

7. If you think Iran taking over the Sunni kingdoms is a terrible event, pray tell why the current status quo is not terrible? Why is it terribly good for you (individually) to live under kafir secular American laws, for Qatar to be under American protection (American air base), ditto for Saudis, for Egypt to be under secular dictatorship (let's not forget Saudi Arabia offered Tunisian dictator Ben Ali asylum, when not even France permitted him entry), for Turkiye to be the bastion of secularism in the Middle East and North Africa and a member of NATO, but bad for you to live under the Iranian yoke?


----------



## notorious_eagle

T-72M1 said:


> a lot of the rebel ATGM vids are staged and fake



True, but in my opinion they can be real too. In a conflict like this, attrition such as this is very normal and not tilting the balance in favor of the Rebels. The problem for the Rebels is, they are not gaining any territory and are on the defensive. Many of their fortifications are under threat of being encircled, and the addition of Russian Air Power has made massed attacks against Government positions very hard.


----------



## Chevil

The siege of Nubal and Alzahra is broken ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Putin side Syriac Christian women militia


----------



## ultron

updated map of Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Falcon29 said:


> Sock puppet.



That's it? 

A number of emoticons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> What happens next if the cut the siege? It seems by the looks of the map the regime is almost in control of all of the actual Aleppo city or am I mistaken?




Aleppo city itself is pretty much empty. If the siege is broken Putin side will attack other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Guy speaking from 1:35-2:30 sounds like a Sunni.


How does a Sunni sound?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> a lot of the rebel ATGM vids are staged and fake


They are not. But you should keep in mind that 2 launches a day for country like Syria is nothing. Just one modern division advancing or defending at 25-30 km front launches hundreds ATGMs a day.



Falcon29 said:


> What happens next if the cut the siege? It seems by the looks of the map the regime is almost in control of all of the actual Aleppo city or am I mistaken?


Taking fields and city are very different things, check whats going on in Dariya and Jobar.



Chevil said:


> The siege of Nubal and Alzahra is broken ......


They did not reach it and there is never was a siege. They get supplies from Kurds just like in Hasakah and Qamishli.



Serpentine said:


> How does a Sunni sound?


Latakia accent is very different from Aleppo or Damascus. For example word "these" Alawis say like "haden", in Aleppo say "hadol" Damascus say "hadi".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Latakia accent is very different from Aleppo or Damascus. For example word "these" Alawis say like "haden", in Aleppo say "hadol" Damascus say "hadi".




interesting stuff 

Putin side Su-35S air superiority fighters dominate the skies











Putin side Su-34 strike planes, terrors of the sky


----------



## ultron

Putin side put TOW killers on vehicles

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaPmk8tWwAI2GQk.jpg


----------



## 500

At least 2 Iranian IRGC killed in north Aleppo yesterday: Saeed Alizadeh and Hamed Kuchakzadeh.








Hezbollah T-90 in Aleppo:





Iraqi Badr cannon fodder in Norhern Aleppo, Iran did not bother to buy them a proper gear:











Meanwhile SAA give inteview to TV. Thats how Assad offensives look nowadays.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured al Sin in Aleppo province


----------



## T-55

From twitter:




https://twitter.com/PetoLucem


----------



## Barmaley

North Aleppo.













Destroyed terrorist vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

This is what the war has done.


----------



## ultron

uh huh


----------



## Serpentine

*Breaking*: After 3 years, terrorists' siege on Shia towns of Nubl and Zahra has been broken and town defenders have met SAA and allied forces in Muarasat al-Khan.

The situation is still very fragile though, the status quo may or may not last, intense clashes going on around the area to consolidate gains.

Nusra terrorists have brought in more than 1000 fighters to the area only today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Nusra terrorists have brought in more than 1000 fighters to the area only today.




Most of them have been interdicted and destroyed by Russian air strikes on the highway roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ya Zahraa , This is the best news I've heard in the past 2 years that made me cry .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

uh huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Allah Akbar ....







They should be ready for Terrorists counter attack then liberate Ritan , Musabeyn , and Al Mayer ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Putin side can now parachute more soldiers into Aleppo and increase offensive


----------



## Chevil

If They take Musaibeyn hill and Jabal al Qali hill , then they can operate more easily ... they shouldn't haste and first clean north of Nubal and Al-Zahraa then come to Alleppo ....


----------



## ultron

Putin side air defense consist of Pantsir S2 and S-400

http://lifenews.ru/video/14415

Pantsir S2 entered service last year

http://sputniknews.com/russia/20150411/1020755480.html

Putin side lifted siege of Nubl Zahraa pocket


----------



## Serpentine

According to reports, an IRGC's brigade of Gilan province was commanding and leading the operation of breaking nearly 3-4 years siege on Nubl and Zahra.
Terrorists are using all their manpower and weapons wo reverse the gains. The situtaion will be stabilized in 2-3 days, since it's too early to say it's stabilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Falcon29 said:


> Sunni sounds polite and settled, Shia sounds arrogant and boastful.



do you sound like a sunny !? because you are .... ignorant ...


----------



## C130

Serpentine said:


> Su-35 Flanker-E over Iranian airspace en route to Syria. I love this beast. Hopefully, IRIAF will ink a deal with Russia to buy a handful of Su-35s.




10 squadrons (120 aircraft) of either Su-30SM or Su-35
4 squadrons (48 aircraft) of Su-34 

that would be what $10 to $20 billion


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> 10 squadrons (120 aircraft) of either Su-30SM or Su-35
> 4 squadrons (48 aircraft) of Su-34
> 
> that would be what $10 to $20 billion




Su-35S is an ideal replacement for F-14A


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Su-35S is an ideal replacement for F-14A


anything would be a better replacement for the F-14.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> anything would be a better replacement for the F-14.




Make no mistake. F-14 is a terrific plane.  Russians planes are bang for the buck.


----------



## Chevil

Mohsen Qajarian , Second brigadier general of Iran IRGC , was martyred during the operation of liberating of Nubl and Al-Zahrra ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Make no mistake. F-14 is a terrific plane.  Russians planes are bang for the buck.



you know about the Super Tomcat right?

http://www.anft.net/f-14/f14-history-f14x.htm

Iran F-14 are old and outdated. Su-30 or Su-35 would make sense. right now is the time to make the switch.


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> you know about the Super Tomcat right?
> 
> http://www.anft.net/f-14/f14-history-f14x.htm
> 
> Iran F-14 are old and outdated. Su-30 or Su-35 would make sense. right now is the time to make the switch.




Su-27 / 35 is a much newer design. Pretty much a twin engined F-16.


----------



## Aero

C130 said:


> you know about the Super Tomcat right?
> 
> http://www.anft.net/f-14/f14-history-f14x.htm
> 
> Iran F-14 are old and outdated. Su-30 or Su-35 would make sense. right now is the time to make the switch.


More likely,Iran can benefit if it gets TOT


----------



## Chevil

C130 said:


> 10 squadrons (120 aircraft) of either Su-30SM or Su-35
> 4 squadrons (48 aircraft) of Su-34
> 
> that would be what $10 to $20 billion



they don't supply us with Mig 29 A spare parts and after 10 years , they are refusing to honor their deal and give us S300 , so talking about Sukhoi 30 and Sukhoi 35 and especially Sukhoi 34 is just lame ....
Russia really doesn't want us to be stronger than what we are now ....
Iran and Russia relationship is historic and complex ....

thanks to Russians previous behavior , our leader denied Army request to buy T90 from Russia ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Chevil said:


> thanks to Russians previous behavior , our leader denied Army request to buy T90 from Russia ....



Source?


----------



## C130

Chevil said:


> they don't supply us with Mig 29 A spare parts and after 10 years , they are refusing to honor their deal and give us S300 , so talking about Sukhoi 30 and Sukhoi 35 and especially Sukhoi 34 is just lame ....
> Russia really doesn't want us to be stronger than what we are now ....
> Iran and Russia relationship is historic and complex ....
> 
> thanks to Russians previous behavior , our leader denied Army request to buy T90 from Russia ....



see I didn't know thing. Russia is pretty notorious for that. Should look to the Chinese then.


----------



## Chevil

C130 said:


> see I didn't know thing. Russia is pretty notorious for that. Should look to the Chinese then.



China isn't better than them .... They sold fucking F7 to us (in 1990s ) and after sometimes they stop supporting these aircraft and for God sake all cable of those Fighter were in white !!! we have a lot of difficulties with these damn F7.... F7 was and is flying junk ....


----------



## 500

Chevil said:


> Mohsen Qajarian , Second brigadier general of Iran IRGC , was martyred during the operation of liberating of Nubl and Al-Zahrra ...


Another Soleimani pic casualty.

Exactly one year ago Assadists made a large offensive to reach Zahra. They almost did it but they used poor drafted Sunni's as cannon fodder in that offensive thats why it miserably failed. 

This time Iraqis and Iranians were used as cannon fodder, so they succeed.


----------



## Chevil

500 said:


> Another Soleimani pic casualty.
> 
> Exactly one year ago Assadists made a large offensive to reach Zahra. They almost did it but they used poor drafted Sunni's as cannon fodder in that offensive thats why it miserably failed.
> 
> This time Iraqis and Iranians were used as cannon fodder, so they succeed.



The job of a General is to fight and die in battlefield .... He wasn't a coward who sit back and send his troops to war .... do your mighty generals dare to go war alongside of their own troops and defend the evil interest of Zionist State !?

today was really bad day for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Another Soleimani pic casualty.
> 
> Exactly one year ago Assadists made a large offensive to reach Zahra. They almost did it but they used poor drafted Sunni's as cannon fodder in that offensive thats why it miserably failed.
> 
> This time Iraqis and Iranians were used as cannon fodder, so they succeed.



Comparing number of casualties on both sides, it's clear who is the cannon fodder.

Yesterday and today, 7 Iranians martyred in Syria, while in one single bombing near Mayer, nearly 10 terrorists were killed. I'm not talking about their total casualties, but just one airstrike. There is a reason that spiritual leader of Nusra, Saudi terrorist Abdullah Al-Muhaiseni is crying that if more men don't arrive, they will be kicked in the butt in the coming days too. Only yesterday, 7 commander of Failaq al-Sham and Nusra were killed.

They are dropping like flies, and given the fact that this is an intense guerrilla warfare, no one expects either sides to win without casualties.

-----------------------

For lifting of siege to be stable, marked towns should be captured too, otherwise, the supply line can be vulnerable.






-----------------------------

Meanwhile in east Aleppo, tiger forces captured Al-Sin and Jub al-Kalb villages. Only 2-3 villages before ISIS terrorists are besieged in a large area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Chevil said:


> The job of a General is to fight and die in battlefield .... He wasn't a coward who sit back and send his troops to war .... do your mighty generals dare to go war alongside of their own troops and defend the evil interest of Zionist State !?
> 
> today was really bad day for you


Why bad. You guys sink deeper and deeper into a Syrian swamp. Every month of Assad on throne costs u half billion dollars at least.



Serpentine said:


> Comparing number of casualties on both sides, it's clear who is the cannon fodder.
> 
> Yesterday and today, 7 Iranians martyred in Syria, while in one single bombing near Mayer, nearly 10 terrorists were killed. I'm not talking about their total casualties, but just one airstrike. There is a reason that spiritual leader of Nusra, Saudi terrorist Abdullah Al-Muhaiseni is crying that if more men don't arrive, they will be kicked in the butt in the coming days too. Only yesterday, 7 commander of Failaq al-Sham and Nusra were killed.
> 
> They are dropping like flies, and given the fact that this is an intense guerrilla warfare, no one expects either sides to win without casualties.


For every killed Iranian there are at least 10 killed Afghans and Iraqis. When army fights insurgents it should have 1/10 casualty rate in open space and 1/5 in urban combat and mountains. But we have even rate of casualties in open plains. In fact i see more Assadists POWs than vice versa.

Anyway my point was that using drafted Sunnis in offensive year ago was not effective. Assad is totally depend on foreign mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> For every killed Iranian there are at least 10 killed Afghans and Iraqis. When army fights insurgents it should have 1/10 casualty rate in open space and 1/5 in urban combat and mountains. But we have even rate of casualties in open plains. In fact i see more Assadists POWs than vice versa.



Again, bs numbers, nonsense analysis. We are done. I refused to answer your posts for 3 weeks. Yesterday and today was an exception. You can relax, since you won't see me answering you for some time again, until I feel like answering. You can, however, keep quoting me, as you do every single time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Turkey, the West and the Arab states have betrayed the Syrian revolution. If nothing happens soon only Idlib will be left standing. Thousands are fleeing to Efrin as we speak and villages under FSA control are asking for YPG to protect them instead in Aleppo. Why isn't the sultan bombarding IS positions along the border allowing the FSA to advance there? 

No doubt that Kurds are winning on what's happening but Assad is an Arab baathist, pretty sure he wants all of Syria but then he hates Turkey more than ever now... + Kurds have US airstrikes covering them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*130 mm gun, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:*





*Russian Pickup, destroyed, TOW, Latika:*





*Russian troops, targeted, TOW, Latika:*





*AT-14, destroyed, AT-4, Latika:*





*2-23 mm machine gun, destroyed, TOW, Aleppo:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Again, bs numbers, nonsense analysis. We are done. I refused to answer your posts for 3 weeks. Yesterday and today was an exception. You can relax, since you won't see me answering you for some time again, until I feel like answering. You can, however, keep quoting me, as you do every single time.


Says person who believes empty Hezbollah claims over UN reports and facts on the ground.

I bet these thousands of people also tortured and starved themselves to death to:
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35110877

U can say any BS with total impunity.


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Falcon29 said:


> Are you Shia? I'm not wasting my time with someone who has an ideological and political grudge against Sunni Muslims. I don't like these religious/political rhetoric from both sides. Iranian regime is no more likable than any Arab regimes. All of them are counterproductive to the region. Don't get me started with 'anti-America' nonsense rhetoric. So anti-american you needed to beg America, and 79 other nations including your archenemy Saudi Arabia to bomb Al Qaeda/ISIS for you in Syria, Iraq and Yemen. Iran/Shia tout this anti-America rhetoric as means to demean their enemies and justify their adventures in Arab nations. On the ground though, only AQ and ISIS are in perpetual state of war with US and taking on Iran as well.
> 
> .....
> .....




You just wasted a lot of my time, and your time. 

Sadly, Arabs and to a lesser extent Turks, the Sunnis of the Middle East, are less intelligent than the Chinese and the Japanese. That is the simple reason you are never able to gain your independence. You were colonized by the Brits, the French, the Israelis, the Americans, everyone including the Turks ruled the Arabs and Africans, and this continues today, you ever wonder what is fundamentally wrong with your folks? 

And where do the Iranians place themselves? Probably somewhere in the middle, lower than Orientals, higher than Africans, Hindus, Turks and Arabs. Close to the Western European mean is a good estimate. 

It is because of that higher intelligence they are able to strategize, argue, debate, plan and work on their long term aims and objectives while you Arabs just like Africans and somewhat like Hindus wander about aimlessly. Go read my earlier posts, where I sided with Sunni Turkey over Christian Russia and Shia Iran, but leaving geopolitical conflicts away, there is no denying Iran and Turkey stand to gain much more by closely cooperating like France and Germany did and does, than get in a strife over American and Russian strategies in the Middle Eastern region. 

Why is it a good idea for Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt to sit silent (this is where you SHOULD have been able to tell if I am shia, because all of them oppose the "Sunni" forces, whether Muslim Brotherhood, AKP/Erdogan, Hamas, Syrian rebels and fighters, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Taliban, Al Qaeda, ISIS and every thing else, some of them classified as good, some as bad, some as acceptable and some as unacceptable in Western parlance but that is a different story) in Egypt while the Syrian Sunnis rising up is a valid revolution? 

Do you see anything suspicious that no American-allied Sunni state is in turmoil over their legitimate rights, and even in Egypt where the first ever elected government was toppled within a year by your beloved Western world which is what all 'legitimate' Sunni states and parties are aligned with (as you said, the only ones actually fighting Americans on the ground are Al Qaeda, ISIS etc, which are termed terrorists by Western world, Russia, China, Turkey, Iran and all alike, including the Saudi arabia, Kuwait and UAE that you seek to defend against Iran for some unknown reason, even though the same Arabs backstab Sunni Muslims as much as Shia Muslims everywhere), there is no turmoil in Egypt, but only Libya gets uprising, and now Syria gets uprising? Shouldn't it be obvious to Iranian, Russian, Chinese leaderships that 'popular uprisings' orchestrated by CIA are next in line for Iran (version 1 tried in 'Green Revolution' in Iran), Russia and China (e.g. trial run in Hong Kong demonstrations?) after Ukraine, Georgia and other colour revolutions? 

Actually it does not surprise me much seeing that Saudi mufti edict and fatwa considers Chess haram. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-game-spreads-enmity-and-hatred-a6825426.html

Arabs are actively forbidden to exercise the few brain cells that they have by their leadership, and sadly, there is something fundamentally wrong with your people's behaviour that prevents you from exercising this honour, right and privilege called human intellect even in a free and unshackled environment abroad, in Western world and Eastern world outside of your Arabian dictatorships. 

Do you see that doing virtually nothing is akin to supporting the status quo? So why is maintaining American aligned states in Saudi Arabia UAE Kuwait which toppled Mursi government good for Sunnis of the world? 

Instead, you have rightly called out Saudi and other 'Sunni' American puppets for their lethargy and unwillingness to supply Sunni Syrian revolutionaries for their rightful revolutionary cause. Why then do you stand up for those backward desert kingdoms beholden to American interests? 

If you know how to strategize, you should side with Iran (as part of a pact of convenience, not as part of an ideological pact) to threaten (through discreet channels) these despotic regimes for their malicious actions against Sunni Muslims and Shia alike. 

You including Turkish Muslims and other Sunnis of the Middle East must also have some other fallback option if the regimes are toppled. That is just contingency planning, part of long term planning.


----------



## ultron

Putin side Pantsir S2 and S-400 air defense






Putin side SAA Mi-24D over Ratyan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaUghxhWEAEXAr1.png


----------



## Shapur

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> You just wasted a lot of my time, and your time.
> 
> Sadly, Arabs and to a lesser extent Turks, the Sunnis of the Middle East, are less intelligent than the Chinese and the Japanese. That is the simple reason you are never able to gain your independence. You were colonized by the Brits, the French, the Israelis, the Americans, everyone including the Turks ruled the Arabs and Africans, and this continues today, you ever wonder what is fundamentally wrong with your folks?
> 
> And where do the Iranians place themselves? Probably somewhere in the middle, lower than Orientals, higher than Africans, Hindus, Turks and Arabs. Close to the Western European mean is a good estimate.
> 
> It is because of that higher intelligence they are able to strategize, argue, debate, plan and work on their long term aims and objectives while you Arabs just like Africans and somewhat like Hindus wander about aimlessly. Go read my earlier posts, where I sided with Sunni Turkey over Christian Russia and Shia Iran, but leaving geopolitical conflicts away, there is no denying Iran and Turkey stand to gain much more by closely cooperating like France and Germany did and does, than get in a strife over American and Russian strategies in the Middle Eastern region.
> 
> Why is it a good idea for Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt to sit silent (this is where you SHOULD have been able to tell if I am shia, because all of them oppose the "Sunni" forces, whether Muslim Brotherhood, AKP/Erdogan, Hamas, Syrian rebels and fighters, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Taliban, Al Qaeda, ISIS and every thing else, some of them classified as good, some as bad, some as acceptable and some as unacceptable in Western parlance but that is a different story) in Egypt while the Syrian Sunnis rising up is a valid revolution?
> 
> Do you see anything suspicious that no American-allied Sunni state is in turmoil over their legitimate rights, and even in Egypt where the first ever elected government was toppled within a year by your beloved Western world which is what all 'legitimate' Sunni states and parties are aligned with (as you said, the only ones actually fighting Americans on the ground are Al Qaeda, ISIS etc, which are termed terrorists by Western world, Russia, China, Turkey, Iran and all alike, including the Saudi arabia, Kuwait and UAE that you seek to defend against Iran for some unknown reason, even though the same Arabs backstab Sunni Muslims as much as Shia Muslims everywhere), there is no turmoil in Egypt, but only Libya gets uprising, and now Syria gets uprising? Shouldn't it be obvious to Iranian, Russian, Chinese leaderships that 'popular uprisings' orchestrated by CIA are next in line for Iran (version 1 tried in 'Green Revolution' in Iran), Russia and China (e.g. trial run in Hong Kong demonstrations?) after Ukraine, Georgia and other colour revolutions?
> 
> Actually it does not surprise me much seeing that Saudi mufti edict and fatwa considers Chess haram.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-game-spreads-enmity-and-hatred-a6825426.html
> 
> Arabs are actively forbidden to exercise the few brain cells that they have by their leadership, and sadly, there is something fundamentally wrong with your people's behaviour that prevents you from exercising this honour, right and privilege called human intellect even in a free and unshackled environment abroad, in Western world and Eastern world outside of your Arabian dictatorships.
> 
> Do you see that doing virtually nothing is akin to supporting the status quo? So why is maintaining American aligned states in Saudi Arabia UAE Kuwait which toppled Mursi government good for Sunnis of the world?
> 
> Instead, you have rightly called out Saudi and other 'Sunni' American puppets for their lethargy and unwillingness to supply Sunni Syrian revolutionaries for their rightful revolutionary cause. Why then do you stand up for those backward desert kingdoms beholden to American interests?
> 
> If you know how to strategize, you should side with Iran (as part of a pact of convenience, not as part of an ideological pact) to threaten (through discreet channels) these despotic regimes for their malicious actions against Sunni Muslims and Shia alike.
> 
> You including Turkish Muslims and other Sunnis of the Middle East must also have some other fallback option if the regimes are toppled. That is just contingency planning, part of long term planning.



Is this guy serious? lol. The Germanics were known as barbarians by Romans but now the Germans laugh at the Italians for being inferior. This is the cycle of life, you are on top for a while but once you get complacement somone else who might have been at the bottom will rise to the top, so calm down with your racial theories.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Jubb Al-Kalb in Aleppo province


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Shapur said:


> Is this guy serious? lol. The Germanics were known as barbarians by Romans but now the Germans laugh at the Italians for being inferior. This is the cycle of life, you are on top for a while but once you get complacement somone else who might have been at the bottom will rise to the top, so calm down with your racial theories.



Germans are still 'inferior' in many finer aspects of life. Taste and culture, refined sense of fashion and cuisine, arts and philosophy - here the Germanics are inferior. The Germanics are marginally better at work, they have no life and work all day, that's all they are ahead of at the moment. Apart from that, there is nothing where Italians or whoever in Western Europe is inferior to the Germanics, leaving aside ignorance. 

In historical terms, of course, the Germanics were barbarians. 

What then is the gist of your fallacious argument? 

Notice that Germanics band together with Western Europeans under the umbrella of European Union, not with Russia, not with Morocco, or India (God forbid it). 

We are getting off topic. 

The Syrian mess is not going to be solved in a short term, this is because the 'revolutionaries' were amateur strategists and and poor chess players, let's say. They did not do their home work before starting the revolution.

Doing my part in posting some updates

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-trade-Assad-regime-say-Syrian-activists.html

Russian air strikes are targeting CIVILIAN oil tankers and allowing ISIS to continue secret trade with Assad regime, say Syrian activists 
Anti-ISIS activists claim Russian jets target civilian oil refineries and tanks
Russia accused of deliberately allowing ISIS to continue trade with Assad
ISIS makes more than £320million a year from oil
See full news coverage on ISIS at www.dailymail.co.uk/isis
By GIANLUCA MEZZOFIORE FOR MAILONLINE
PUBLISHED: 10:40, 2 February 2016 | UPDATED: 15:29, 2 February 2016

Russian warplanes in Syria are targeting civilian oil refineries and trucks while deliberately ignoring ISIS facilities to allow the extremist group to continue its oil trade with the Assad regime, local activists claim.
Citizen journalists from the Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently group claimed Russia's airstrikes are aimed at destroying local oil facilities which are mostly owned by the local population 'and have no direct links with ISIS'.
Oil trucks that move between the ISIS-held cities of Deir Ezzor and Raqqa, owned by civilians, are also targeted by Russian jets. 
Scroll down for video 







Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently group claimed Russia's airstrikes are aimed at destroying local oil facilities which are mostly owned by civilians. Pictured: Russia releases footage that shows fighter jets targeting oil trucks and a refinery







Oil trucks that move between the ISIS-held cities of Deir Ezzor and Raqqa, owned by civilians, are also targeted by Russian jets, according to the Raqqa activists 






Civil defense team members try to rescue the Syrians who were buried under the wreckage after Russian airstrikes 
'It seems like the Russian are trying so hard to convince the world that they are aiming at destroying all kinds of sources of ISIS through these raids that are targeting the limited and primitive oil circulation which [is] owned by the civilians, and that affects only the civilians,' the group said in a statement.
'However, the Russians know best about the economical and oil close relations between the regime and ISIS.'
Since the start of its Syrian campaign, Russia has repeatedly claimed it was targeting ISIS-held oil trucks and refineries in bid to cut off the terrorist group's largest source of income.
In November, Moscow announced that its air force had destroyed around 500 fuel trucks in a few days as they transport oil from Syria to refineries in Iraq. 


Reports said Daesh was still making more than £320million a year from oil, despite the US-led bombing campaign which was meant to break up the insurgency.
Figures from oil workers in Syria and Iraq along with Western intelligence estimates suggest up to 40,000 barrels are being produced every day in ISIS-held territory. 
The US and France have been firm backers of Syria's moderate opposition, while Russia remains staunch ally of Assad. 
Claims that Russia's president Vladimir Putin is trying to bolster Bashar al-Assad by bombing civilians and opponents of Daesh in Syria were echoed by Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond. 
During a visit at the Zaatari refugee camp in Jordan, Hammond scolded Putin for his attempts to undermine international efforts to end the Syrian civil war. 
When Russia started to bomb Syria in September, Putin helped shift the war in Assad's favour after major setbacks earlier in 2015 brought rebel groups near the coastal heartland of his Shiite Alawite sect 
'It's a source of constant grief to me that everything we are doing is being undermined by the Russians,' Mr Hammond told Reuters.







Hammond claimed Russia's president Vladimir Putin is trying to bolster Bashar al-Assad by bombing civilians and opponents of Daesh in Syria


'The Russians say let's talk, and then they talk and they talk and they talk. The problem with the Russians is while they are talking they are bombing, and they are supporting Assad.'
On Monday, Russia's Defence Ministry said warplanes had conducted 468 sorties in Syria in the past week and destroyed more than 1,300 'terrorist' targets, Russian news agencies reported.
Moscow said it has delivered more than 200 tonnes of aid to the besieged Syrian town of Deir Ezzor in January. 
But rebels and activists like Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently say the Russian air strikes are causing hundreds of civilian casualties. 
Amateur videos appear to show Russian air strikes in Damascus
'Since the Russian intervention in Syria, the dribble of people who were perhaps going back from these camps to Syria has stopped dead, and there is a new flow coming in because of the actions the Russians are taking - particularly in southern Syria along the border just a few kilometres from here,' said Mr Hammond. 
'The Russians say they want to destroy Daesh but they are not bombing Daesh: they are bombing the moderate opposition,' added Mr Hammond.
'Less than 30 per cent of Russian strikes are against Daesh targets,' he continued. 'Their intervention is strengthening Daesh on the ground - doing the very opposite of what they claim to be wanting to achieve.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...egime-say-Syrian-activists.html#ixzz3z9JJA1J9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Shapur

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Germans are still 'inferior' in many finer aspects of life. Taste and culture, refined sense of fashion and cuisine, arts and philosophy - here the Germanics are inferior. The Germanics are marginally better at work, they have no life and work all day, that's all they are ahead of at the moment. Apart from that, there is nothing where Italians or whoever in Western Europe is inferior to the Germanics, leaving aside ignorance.



Are you sure about that? Some of the most famous composers of western music are German, Bach, Bethoven, Mozart etc. Some of the most important philosophers in the history of Europe are germans, Emmanual Kant, schopenhauer, etc. How can you say they are inferior in culture, philosophy etc. Germans work more because they have bad weather so might as well work as its friggin terrible out there. General consensus is that Italian have better food, fashion etc but Germans have better engineers, better cars etc. 



pts_m_h_2016 said:


> In historical terms, of course, the Germanics were barbarians.
> 
> What then is the gist of your fallacious argument?
> 
> Notice that Germanics band together with Western Europeans under the umbrella of European Union, not with Russia, not with Morocco, or India (God forbid it).



Historically China, India have had the highest GDP throughout history, while most of the Europeans were enduring the ice age and looking for ways to survive, the Indians and middle easterners were building advanced cities, had rich culture, laws etc because the conditions were better suited to engage in creating advanced civilization due to good weather etc. It had nothing to do with Europeans being less clever or inferior. My point is given the right circumstances all people are intelligent, its not related to race, religion etc.

Why is it that Indians, chinese, Iranians earn higher wages and are better educated than white Americans in USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Shapur said:


> Are you sure about that? Some of the most famous composers of western music are German, Bach, Bethoven, Mozart etc. Some of the most important philosophers in the history of Europe are germans, Emmanual Kant, schopenhauer, etc. How can you say they are inferior in culture, philosophy etc. Germans work more because they have bad weather so might as well work as its friggin terrible out there. General consensus is that Italian have better food, fashion etc but Germans have better engineers, better cars etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Historically China, India have had the highest GDP throughout history, while most of the Europeans were enduring the ice age and looking for ways to survive, the Indians and middle easterners were building advanced cities, had rich culture, laws etc because the conditions were better suited to engage in creating advanced civilization due to good weather etc. It had nothing to do with Europeans being less clever or inferior. My point is given the right circumstances all people are intelligent, its not related to race, religion etc.
> 
> Why is it that Indians, chinese, Iranians earn higher wages and are better educated than white Americans in USA?




The arguments you presented are fallacious. Let's discuss them elsewhere. Do not change the topic of thread. Where can we discuss these points? Private messaging option available?


----------



## Shapur

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> The arguments you presented are fallacious. Let's discuss them elsewhere. Do not change the topic of thread. Where can we discuss these points? Private messaging option available?



Sorry for derailing the thread, yes you can PM me, I would be glad to know why the argument is fallacious and how you measure intelligence of different ethnic groups.


----------



## ultron

Putin side uses Fara-1 radar sight

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaUo0KOW0AAlfhN.png

http://gunrf.ru/rg_pricel_Fara-1_eng.html


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> *Breaking*: After 3 years, terrorists' siege on Shia towns of Nubl and Zahra has been broken and town defenders have met SAA and allied forces in Muarasat al-Khan.
> 
> The situation is still very fragile though, the status quo may or may not last, intense clashes going on around the area to consolidate gains.
> 
> Nusra terrorists have brought in more than 1000 fighters to the area only today.


Siege?
YPG were participating in Siege and they didn't tell us? Wow, so nice of them to help us out, you know, the same people they attacked...
You're deluded.

Nice to see that you actually realize that rebels will counterattack and it's very easy to break the supply line. At least *some* intelligence spotted.

Rebels have launched a counterattack in Southern Aleppo. They've taken Khalidiya which is next to Khan Touman (within 5 min walking distance.) This counteroffensive was planned for a while, hence why it wasn't stopped for the situation in North Aleppo
@Falcon29 I read your post. Neighbors may have abandoned us, the world may have abandoned us, but Allah hasn't. God willing some good results will be coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side bought a Phantom quadcopter recon drone and use it with ipad


----------



## Malik Alashter

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> The Germanics are marginally better at work


Working hard doesn't make you the best in engineering and technology at all.

Germans are human like every one and they benefited from their conditions.


----------



## ultron

Putin side T-90A tank

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaVEPMuUkAAVXl4.jpg

Putin side Safir jeep

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaVEPLgUAAEEWe5.jpg


----------



## A.M.

Huge news out of N Aleppo today. Hopefully the SAA doesn't screw this opportunity up and can consolidate gains.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> One point I want to make is that Iranians have 1 country representing them




Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan, India these are all Indo European countries, specifically Aryan


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Falcon29 said:


> Seriously though, are you Iranian?
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in this low iq discussion. Arabs also colonized Persians, Romans, etc....
> 
> One point I want to make is that Iranians have 1 country representing them, Turks have 2(if you consider Azerjaiban), Arabs have 22 countries. These nations and their peoples hold a variety of views and are not seeking Arab hegemony in the region. If they were, they would be supporting Sunni Islamists.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have an misunderstanding of intelligence. Intelligence is acquired, not something people are born with. You're insinuating that depending on your ethnic makeup, you are born with higher level of intelligence. It's more related to the environment you're born in and what you settle for in life. There are tons of 'low iq' people you can meet in Europe or the US as well.
> 
> Iranians are of mixed background as well, Persians make up minority there apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> You're suggesting Muslim Brotherhood should have took up arms...how does that relate to me? MB in Egypt prefers peaceful means. A possible civil war in Egypt won't end up the way Syria has. Egypt is very close to Israel, has very large population and is considered the most important/influential Arab nation and also African nation near Israel. If something happens there, international community will intervene. Also Saudi Arabia will be under heightened threat of attack by those seeking to take advantage of chaos in Egypt.
> 
> Not sure where you get impression that Sunni revolt in Syria is in the interest of the West. Maybe back when FSA was more influential. But still, then FSA made up moderate MB movements, which Israel, Arabs and West didn't want. So when Hezbollah and others intervened, nobody cared. Nowadays the opposition is becoming more Salafist orientated and many of them are being targeted by the coalition. They also get no regional support, only a small number of secular factions in the north get support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Your beloved West', aren't you French?
> 
> Like I said, you're either Iranian or Pakistani Shia. Nobody is going to assist Iran or Shia's in ethnically cleansing and colonizing Sunni Muslims. Funny how you talk about America as if it's an enemy. If it wasn't for America, you wouldn't be here acting up and praising the sloppy sectarian approach Iran has to the region. It's just as incompetent as those policies seen by Arab regimes. The only reason any of it seems successful is because it's in West's interests to have Iran bog down Arab states. Without American military intervention in the region, ISIS would have controlled Syria and Iraq by now, if not more. Even in Yemen, Al Qaeda is able to rout all its enemies if it wasn't for US military operations there. Even with those armed intervention, they still are gaining ground.
> 
> I'm not involved in your ethnic strife with the Arabs. Go ahead and escalate at your behest. Deal with the consequences in an honorable manner, don't call America or Russia for help. But don't expect me to take your side or assist you in any way. I'm not into your ethnic grudges nor your sectarian ideology. It doesn't appeal to me.




You know what happens when quotes are taken out of context? 

See what the extreme Jews do in their propaganda against Islam? They take quotes out of context, you should know how dangerous such behaviour is. 

So after giving all the hints in the world, you still accuse me of being an Iranian or a Pakistani when I told specifically I support the Syrian Muslims, that Arabs have a major problem with their 'wiring', that I picked Sunni Turkey over Shia Iran and Christian Russia, that the enemy of Muslims is as much Saudi and other Arab kingdoms which are enemies of both Sunni Muslims and Shia, as we saw with the downfall of Muslim Brotherhod - that is where both your beloved Arab kingdoms and Shite Iran converged interests, all your rambling is based on silly assumptions. 

Maybe you can't see it since you keep repeating the same mistake, but I hope the saner minds in the Muslim world, if any of them read this conversation, perhaps, they get to see what sort of fundamental errors in reasoning you people make, and why you continue to suffer. 

In either case, if you want to go on another senseless meaningless rant imagining things about me, then use the profile messaging option, that's better. 

This Syrian war - the Sunni majority's aspiration will be quashed because their leadership like all Sunni Muslims worldwide are pretty much dumber than the rest of the world. At least, instead of crying and whining and living in the comfort of the 'Great Shaytan' America, you should learn to appreciate that the enemies of Sunni Muslims are more intelligent, and that is why everyone from Shia, to Jews, to Christians (orthodox or protestant) to Atheists to even Hindus run circles around Sunni Muslims. There must be a systematic deficiency if this pattern keeps up, only way to improve is to accept the deficiency as a first step, then make correct evaluation and prognosis about future development. Acting on that evaluation can help improve the deficiency.


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Shapur said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread, yes you can PM me, I would be glad to know why the argument is fallacious and how you measure intelligence of different ethnic groups.



Don't do it in PM. Make a new thread and discuss it. I found the exchanges interesting


----------



## ultron

Putin side Kurds captured Mayer, Ziyarah, Khuraybah in Aleppo province

Putin side entered Nubl and Zahraa


----------



## RoadRunner401

the Syrian government and its Russian allies press an offensive on rebel forces that led to the breakdown of UN-brokered peace talks.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the exodus began on Monday as government forces mounted attacks that by Thursday had severed the main rebel supply route into Aleppo city and broke opposition sieges on the towns of Nubol and Zahraa.

It said 40,000 people had fled the fighting, and counted more than 500 air raids this week in Aleppo province alone.

The UK-based SOHR said many people had fled to Azaz, a town on the Turkish border, and the Kurdish town of Afrin, which has become overloaded with refugees.

Mercy Corps, an international aid group, said on Thursday that it had been forced to suspend food deliveries to several villages due to the number of Russian air attacks. 

A spokesman told the AP news agency that about 21,000 Syrians who have fled the fighting recently arrived at the nearby Turkish border.

Syrian Army ends 3-year siege of 2 Shiite towns in Aleppo 
February 4, 2016

Turkey's Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu separately said 10,000 Syrians were waiting at the border to enter Turkey and that up to 70,000 others who had been sheltering in camps north of Aleppo were moving towards his country. 

A Syrian army source told the Reuters news agency that it expected to complete the encirclement of Aleppo city within days.

"If the army completes its operation in the northwest direction from Zirba, and in the southwest direction from Nubol and Zahraa, all the supply routes will be cut. And this is soon," the source said. Zirba lies southwest of Aleppo.

The mass displacement and ongoing fighting threatens to create a new humanitarian disaster as world leaders and diplomats gathered in London to discuss a renewed aid push for Syria.

The UN wants pledges of $9bn this year alone to aid the millions of Syrians who have fled their homes in almost five years of fighting. The US, UK and Norway promised to donate a combined total of about $4bn, but much of that money will be spread over the next four years.

The Syrian army advances on Aleppo have been boosted by the Russian bombing and the involvement of the Lebanese group Hezbollah.

Hezbollah on Thursday published videos of its troops celebrating with residents in Nubol and Zahraa after breaking the rebel siege.

Activists inside Aleppo city on Wednesday said the government had dropped leaflets warning residents they faced "bloodshed" and the "death of loved ones" if they did not expel opposition forces from their areas.

On the same day in Geneva, the UN envoy to Syria, Staffan de Mistura, suspended much-vaunted peace talks after both sides refused to meet each others' demands.

The opposition High Negotiating Committee said it needed an end to bombing and sieges on rebel-held areas before any talks could take place. The Syrian government refused the requests as "preconditions", and Russia said it saw no reason to stop its bombing campaign against "terrorists".


----------



## raptor22

Congrats to all Syrian people ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoadRunner401

Chevil said:


> do you sound like a sunny !? because you are .... ignorant ...



Don't feed the troll please., he is not Muslim.


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> Congrats to all Syrian people ...


Tens of thousands of Syrian people with kids and elderly are fleeing *right now* their homes as foreign invaders advance (thats in addition to some 200,000 who fled since the beginning of Iranian/Russian offensive).















You are welcome to celebrate but no need to mock hundreds of thousands of miserable syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Tens of thousands of Syrian people with kids and elderly are fleeing *right now* their homes as foreign invaders advance (thats in addition to some 200,000 who fled since the beginning of Iranian/Russian offensive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to celebrate but no need to mock hundreds of thousands of miserable syrians.




Reported for personal bias. This is a forum for current events, not for personal bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## meena24

@500 

I think before few years Hezbollah intervened in the Syrian Civil war, It is believed through various internet reports that they have suffered heavy casualties and lost some of their best commanders Is it true?

will this have an impact on their fighting force in any future conflict with the IDF?


----------



## 500

meena24 said:


> @500
> 
> I think before few years Hezbollah intervened in the Syrian Civil war, It is believed through various internet reports that they have suffered heavy casualties and lost some of their best commanders Is it true?
> 
> will this have an impact on their fighting force in any future conflict with the IDF?


They lose commanders and fighters but in same time they also gain experience. So overall it balances each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Locals celebrate as govt. forces liberate Aleppo villages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

Putin side......... lol

You can say SAA etc


ultron said:


> Putin side Kurds captured Mayer, Ziyarah, Khuraybah in Aleppo province
> 
> Putin side entered Nubl and Zahraa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> They lose commanders and fighters but in same time they also gain experience. So overall it balances each other.




Is it true Hezbollah personnel number increased a lot since 2013?



Aero said:


> Putin side......... lol
> 
> You can say SAA etc




Putin is the head of the Putin side, so it's Putin side. Just like in WW2 Hitler was the head of the Axis side so it was called Hitler side.

SAA is a puppet army of Russia. Just like the Manchukuo army was a puppet army of Japan.

Putin side captured Mayer and Kafernaya. Kurds captured Ziyara and Khurayba.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Tens of thousands of Syrian people with kids and elderly are fleeing *right now* their homes as foreign invaders advance (thats in addition to some 200,000 who fled since the beginning of Iranian/Russian offensive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to celebrate but no need to mock hundreds of thousands of miserable syrians.



When did I mock Syrian people?  I simply said congrats to all Syrian people due to liberation of two city that have been under siege for 3 and something years which literally means liberation of Halab is more likely and also on the other hand it would cut off logistic supply lines to the terrorists groups across the border .... 
By saying foreign invaders you mean all those terrorists that have gathered in Syria from all around the world fighting against Syrians?


----------



## T-72M1

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/02/syrian-forces-break-rebel-siege-key-towns-160204033945944.html


----------



## Aero

Sorry but still can't stop myself from laughing when i read "Putin side" .




ultron said:


> Is it true Hezbollah personnel number increased a lot since 2013?
> 
> Putin is the head of the Putin side, so it's Putin side. Just like in WW2 Hitler was the head of the Axis side so it was called Hitler side.
> 
> SAA is a puppet army of Russia. Just like the Manchukuo army was a puppet army of Japan.
> 
> Putin side captured Mayer and Kafernaya. Kurds captured Ziyara and Khurayba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695282679395160064


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> When did I mock Syrian people?  I simply said congrats to all Syrian people due to liberation of two city that have been under siege for 3 and something years which literally means liberation of Halab is more likely and also on the other hand it would cut off logistic supply lines to the terrorists groups across the border ....
> By saying foreign invaders you mean all those terrorists that have gathered in Syria from all around the world fighting against Syrians?



This is what 500 thinks. He thinks that Assad and ISIS are best buddies, and the west is also secretly friends with Iran, and they all want to starve Sunni children, specially evil mullahs from Iran (who hate Muslims since they are on fairly good terms with Armenia (yes, it gets confusing)). 

To him, Assad is the worst thing that happened to mankind since Aids. The Israeli is generally completely in sync with the Palestinian poster regarding their theories, which makes the whole really astounding. He hasn't posted any actual news in this thread as far as I remember. All his posts are the equivalent of emotional, rather clichéd, and pretty much fake anger YouTube comments.

Better to ignore him. If you notice, most posters don't engage him in conversations anymore. He comes in the middle of discussions regarding some new developments and tells everyone (for the billion time) how Assad's hobbies are starving Sunni children, beach walks, and dropping barrel bombs on puppies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

500 said:


> They lose commanders and fighters but in same time they also gain experience. So overall it balances each other.








how to make spicy human liver masala more better?


----------



## Madali

Aero said:


> Sorry but still can't stop myself from laughing when i read "Putin side" .



Ultron constantly changes the sides name. He called them axis, allies, Aryans, shia side, Iran proxies, and a bunch of other names. Hr's always trolling but its friendly trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> Ultron constantly changes the sides name. He called them axis, allies, Aryans, shia side, Iran proxies, and a bunch of other names. Hr's always trolling but its friendly trolling.




I called them Assad side then changed that to Putin side because Assad is just a puppet of Putin.


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> When did I mock Syrian people?  I simply said congrats to all Syrian people due to liberation of two city that have been under siege for 3 and something years which literally means liberation of Halab is more likely and also on the other hand it would cut off logistic supply lines to the terrorists groups across the border ....
> By saying foreign invaders you mean all those terrorists that have gathered in Syria from all around the world fighting against Syrians?


Right now as we talk hundreds of thousands of Syrian people experience terrible bombardment, shelling and expulsion by foreign invaders. So saying "congratulations to Syrians" in this time is nothing but most evil kind of mocking.






As for two Shia villages, they were not liberated (since never were captured) neither they were under siege, since got supplies from Kurds. No one says that Assadists in Hasakah and Qamishli are under siege, although they are surrounded by Kurds:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> No one says that Assadists in Hasakah and Qamishli are under siege, although they are surrounded by Kurds




Kurds have good relationship with the Putin side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> I called them Assad side then changed that to Putin side because Assad is just a puppet of Putin.



You also called them Aryan side, didn't you? I swear, you have made up a dozen names.

Interesting analysis,

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...65d676-9dd0-11e5-9ad2-568d814bbf3b_story.html


----------



## spiderkiller

as for hezbollah, syrian conflict was a turning point. they lost lots of men but one thing happened that was a massive achievement. before 2012 hezbollahs tactics was merely guerrillan tactics based on asymmetric warfare but now everything has changed. hezbollah is using symmetric warfare in urban battles. they use t-90 in north aleppo and mobile artillery in nearly everywhere. they have changed from a defending force to a force that actually captures towns and villages. they're pretty scary now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

uh huh

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaYg_W4UkAAjIeb.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Give link to twitter



ultron said:


> uh huh
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaYg_W4UkAAjIeb.jpg


----------



## ultron

uh huh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

Chicken's neck?






ultron said:


> uh huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Look who is talking about supporting Syrians, the one who is killing them....






That's messed up..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

alarabi said:


> Look who is talking about supporting Syrians, the one who is killing them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's messed up..


Dont say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side uses Shahed 129 drones 

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13941115000734

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Tens of thousands of Syrian people with kids and elderly are fleeing *right now* their homes as foreign invaders advance (thats in addition to some 200,000 who fled since the beginning of Iranian/Russian offensive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to celebrate but no need to mock hundreds of thousands of miserable syrians.



you speak as the people who are celebrating and welcoming them are Martians !

more than 30000 Syrians were trapped in Nuble and Zahra .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side uses cluster bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side SAA promo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Atman, north of Deraa city fully captured by SAA.
Ratyan in northern Aleppo also captured. Battles ongoing in Mayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

spiderkiller said:


> as for hezbollah, syrian conflict was a turning point. they lost lots of men but one thing happened that was a massive achievement. before 2012 hezbollahs tactics was merely guerrillan tactics based on asymmetric warfare but now everything has changed. hezbollah is using symmetric warfare in urban battles. they use t-90 in north aleppo and mobile artillery in nearly everywhere. they have changed from a defending force to a force that actually captures towns and villages. they're pretty scary now.


If they'll try a symmetric war with Israel they will be wiped in 1 hour.



ultron said:


> Kurds have good relationship with the Putin side


Thats what I am saying. Nubl and Zahra were NOT besieged just like Assad forces in Hasaka and Qamishli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Syrian rebels are losing Aleppo and perhaps also the war - The Washington Post 






jihadis find pakistani currency on shia militias, 1000 pakistani shia fighting for Assad ? 

Timeline Photos - War BreakingNews | Facebook

Syrian Army Cuts Al-Nusra Militants' Supply Line Between Aleppo and Turkey


----------



## Parul

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – If Turkish aircraft operate over Syria, they must fully honor the Russian-US flight safety memorandum, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Anatoly Antonov said Friday.



“These assurances have been received from the United States,” Antonov told journalists.

He said that in order to avoid a repeat of Turkey’s downing of a Russian fighter jet in November of last year, Russia has deployed an air defense system in the region.

“This will enable to discover threats to Russian planes in a timely manner that are completing military tasks in Syria and if necessary, take appropriate measures to provide security of their flights,” Antonov added.



Read more: Turkey Must Honor US-Russian Flight Safety Memo Over Syria - Russian MoD


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Rityan in Aleppo province and Atman in Daraa province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

500 said:


> If they'll try a symmetric war with Israel they will be wiped in 1 hour.


urban battles isn't necessarily symmetric. the experience of urban battles in ghalamoon aleppo and daraa with the use of pinpoint missiles as mobile artillery to destroy the first line of defense will be a nightmare for IDF especially in northern israel. the fact that hezbollah is using live data received from drones in operations in aleppo is something they didn't have in 2006 or even 2012 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Putin side captured Rityan in Aleppo province and Atman in Daraa province.



It appears that Russian Airstrikes are the straw that broke the camel's back for the Rebels in Syria. I said it from Day 1 when the Russians intervened, that the balance has shifted in favor of Assad and with time you will see tangible differences on the ground in favor of SAA. I remember being mocked by many of our esteemed colleagues on this forum, but i guess time is a great equalizer for all.

Russian Strikes have nullified the Rebels capability of launching massed attacks against the SAA. As we speak, the SAA is encircling the rebels in Aleppo and they appear helpless because they cannot launch a massive counterattack against the SAA because that would be easy pickings for the Russians. Last report i read, the rebels simply just gave up and retreated instead of standing their ground and fight. They know that if they stand their ground, Russians will bomb their bases from the sky. But that being said, SAA has a long way to go before victory can be declared.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

Putin side Shia guys shoot Toophan ATGMs

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CacB9dmXIAQ5xU7.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> It appears that Russian Airstrikes are the straw that broke the camel's back for the Rebels in Syria. I said it from Day 1 when the Russians intervened, that the balance has shifted in favor of Assad and with time you will see tangible differences on the ground in favor of SAA. I remember being mocked by many of our esteemed colleagues on this forum, but i guess time is a great equalizer for all.
> 
> Russian Strikes have nullified the Rebels capability of launching massed attacks against the SAA. As we speak, the SAA is encircling the rebels in Aleppo and they appear helpless because they cannot launch a massive counterattack against the SAA because that would be easy pickings for the Russians. Last report i read, the rebels simply just gave up and retreated instead of standing their ground and fight. They know that if they stand their ground, Russians will bomb their bases from the sky. But that being said, SAA has a long way to go before victory can be declared.


This is advancing "SAA":











Yesterday Iranian general was killed, today - Iranian colonel. Swarms of Afghans and Iraqis which are dying no one is counting.

Until now there was a balance in Syria: Assad had few loyal troops but lots of firepower. Rebels had advantage in people but very little firepower.

Now Assad got swarms of Shia mercenaries from Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Lebanon... and now he has both manpower and firepower. But in long term relying on foreign invaders wont help Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> This is advancing "SAA":



Sir

Are they not fighting for SAA? It appears that both of their goals are very much aligned, and i believe that's all that matters to the supporters of Assad.



500 said:


> Yesterday Iranian general was killed, today - Iranian colonel. Swarms of Afghans and Iraqis which are dying no one is counting.



And who cares? Does not matter who the nationality as, as long as the end objective for all of them is the same.



500 said:


> Until now there was a balance in Syria: Assad had few loyal troops but lots of firepower. Rebels had advantage in people but very little firepower.



If my memory serves me right, despite overwhelming firepower SAA was on the defensive and was loosing ground before the Russians came to the scene. The rebels were winning, and the SAA was retreating. 

And no one cares about the balance, because both sides were trying to wrest the balance in their favor and in the end Assad with the help of his foreign buddies managed to tilt the balance in his favor. As far as i am concerned, i hope Assad wins and puts an end to the likes of Al Nusra and ISIS in Syria. The status quo is simply not acceptable, its a complete meat grinder with hundreds and thousands of dead civilians. One side has to win, and i hope its sooner rather than later. 



500 said:


> Now Assad got swarms of Shia mercenaries from Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Lebanon... and now he has both manpower and firepower.



Again, who cares? As far as Assad is concerned and those mercenaries are concerned, they are winning and that's all that matters to them. Second, its only fair that Assad also gets some foreigners as the Rebels in Syria are swamped with foreign recruits from all over the World.



500 said:


> But in long term relying on foreign invaders wont help Assad.



That's for us to see in the future, but an evil dictator like Assad would be very happy to save his empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> If they'll try a *symmetric war* with Israel they will be wiped in 1 hour.


It is more like, if Israel uses a symmetric war, ie without the help of the 6th fleet, Israel will be wiped in a couple hours...
to be honest, Israel met her match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Why Are Turkey and Saudi Arabia Intent on Derailing Syria Peace Process?*

Qadri Jamil, one of the leaders of Syrian moderate opposition, said that interference of Turkey and Saudi Arabia in the intra-Syrian talks complicates the negotiations and Syrians must be independent.

GENEVA (Sputnik) – Interference on the part of Turkey and Saudi Arabia in the intra-Syrian talks complicates the process, one of the leaders of the moderate Syrian opposition told reporters.

"It complicates the talks. These are the intra-Syrian talks. Why do Riyad and Turkey [interfere]? Syrians must be independent," one of the leaders of Syria’s Popular Front for Change and Liberation, Qadri Jamil, told reporters.

Earlier Friday, The Guardian reported that Saudi Arabia could send thousands of ground forces to Syria, most likely in coordination with Turkey, to take part in the fight against the Islamic State (ISIL), also known as Daesh, jihadist group.

On Thursday, the Saudi embassy in Washington, DC said via Twitter that the Saudi Ministry of Defense stands ready to deploy ground troops to Syria to aid in the international anti-Daesh coalition efforts.

The Russian Defense Ministry said previously it had "serious grounds" to suspect Turkey of preparing for a military incursion in Syria.

UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan De Mistura put the intra-Syrian talks on hold until February 25, claiming that there was more work to be done, especially regarding the humanitarian situation in the country.

Qadri represents an Syrian opposition group formed after talks in Moscow and Cairo. The Saudi-backed opposition group signaled its willingness, then withdrew from the negotiating table.

The Saudi-backed group was criticized for setting preconditions before joining the talks, despite de Mistura launching the dialogue on January 29 without preconditions.

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160205/1034289735/syria-talks.html#ixzz3zJCW1Y4E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Sir
> 
> Are they not fighting for SAA? It appears that both of their goals are very much aligned, and i believe that's all that matters to the supporters of Assad.
> 
> And who cares? Does not matter who the nationality as, as long as the end objective for all of them is the same.


They fight for SAA but they are not SAA. I was saying here for years that major problem of Assad is lack of loyal troops. So when Iran brought them this changed the pic.



> If my memory serves me right, despite overwhelming firepower SAA was on the defensive and was loosing ground before the Russians came to the scene. The rebels were winning, and the SAA was retreating.


Not really. Lets check Aleppo, which is main scene of battles now:






Area marked in purple was captured by Assad from October 2013 when they took Khanasser to October 2014 when they took Saifat and Handarat. These advances include large town of Safira, Tal Hassel, Tal Aran towns, huge Sheikh Najar industrial zone, dozens of villages.



> Again, who cares? As far as Assad is concerned and those mercenaries are concerned, they are winning and that's all that matters to them. Second, its only fair that Assad also gets some foreigners as the Rebels in Syria are swamped with foreign recruits from all over the World.


You cant rely on foreign force forever. This strategy dooms to fail. Check what happened to Najibullah. In 1980-es he controlled 90% of Afghanistan. Where is he now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side T-90A tanks in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cadf4V_XEAAMYwX.jpg

uh huh






Putin side Su-35S multi role fighters and Su-25SM close air support ground attack planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Mayer also captured by allied forces. (Left yellow marked town)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mustafa erkan

Sputnik must give information about what nato general secretary and england foreign minister said.They say the problem is Russian strikes.


----------



## 500

Hezbollah in Aleppo:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Hezbollah in Aleppo:
> 
> View attachment 292006




Cool. Iranian uniforms and M16 

children in Talbiseh badly injured by Putin cluster bombing last night











Putin side fired two ballistic missiles at Azaz 






Putin side BM-30 Smerch

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cadw6KbW8AEg2Yz.jpg

Putin side battle car mounted with a defensive suite

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cae2GQRWIAIA0Oo.jpg


----------



## T-55

Syrian Army battles al-Nusra militants on outskirts of Ataman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side Su-35S multi role fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

From twitter:





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695744597755064320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Naimah in Daraa province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

ultron said:


> Putin side Su-35S multi role fighters




0:12 R-77s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

The "Syrian Arab Army" is advancing in Northern Aleppo





Shia militia advances have actually not been as a result of their strength - Russian airstrikes pound a village into dust, rebels retreat, shia militias take positions. If rebels hold their ground Shia militants get killed. Would post images of their dead in Rityan but I'd get banned.

The only hope for rebels now is if they cut off the regime supply route to Aleppo completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Project 4202 said:


> 0:12 R-77s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Specifically, R-77-1 which is on par with AIM-120D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Dr.Thrax said:


> The "Syrian Arab Army" is advancing in Northern Aleppo
> View attachment 292022
> 
> 
> Shia militia advances have actually not been as a result of their strength - Russian airstrikes pound a village into dust, rebels retreat, shia militias take positions. If rebels hold their ground Shia militants get killed. Would post images of their dead in Rityan but I'd get banned.
> 
> *The only hope for rebels now is if they cut off the regime supply route to Aleppo completely.*



They have a timeframe of about 24 hours, because if they don't act now the SAA would have consolidated and fortified their gains by than.


----------



## KS

500 said:


> If they had conciderably more than 100 K then several thousands of Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries would not change anything. But they change a lot.



That is not the point. The point is whether 100K is enough for rooting out the salafis. Yes that is enough.




500 said:


> So they adviced far from the frontlines before and they do same now. What's he dif? The only dif is swarms of Shia mercenaries.



The scale matters. Previously I guess they would have consulted at the big picture level if at all. Now they are actually on the battlefield, devising tactics, co-ordinating airstrikes etc. Huge difference.

And if the Shia militias is the only difference, then please explain the victories in Latakia, East Aleppo and Daraa where there are little to no Shia militias.





500 said:


> ISIS is nothing but part of rebel force, which decided to fight other rebels, Kurds and then also the Americans. Why u deny the obvious that its great for Assad I really dont know.



Who denied ISIS is not a part of the rebel force now and who is denying its good for Assad? My point is they were part of the rebels having been welcomed into Syria by the rebels, fought shoulder to shoulder with the rebels against Assad and then fell out due to political reasons.

Ofcourse when two blood enemies are fighting each other the third party gets the advantage. It just doesnt mean the third party is allied with either. I dont know why YOU are not understanding that. Not to mention rebels are fighting IS on only one low key front where as govt forces fight IS on two high profile and one low key fronts.





500 said:


> Yes USAF aid rebels and Russia aids ISIS.



Glad that you accepted USAF does indeed help the rebels which was not your previous claim of them being unhelped.






500 said:


> Yep just accident that Assad was rapidly losing and then suddenly he changed a tide.



Lady luck smiled on him, jolani got ambitious and rest is history. What to do. BTW the battle that actually turned the tide in 2013 was the victory at Qusair. Not this one.




500 said:


> There is no any proof for such claims. While food by Assadists a fact. Why would civilians actually want to leave Madaya if it was not staved ?



Ofcourse there is proof. I myself linked videos of Madaya civilians cursing the rebels for not letting them out. Go through my post history.



500 said:


> And even if they used them as "shields" u still cant block food and starve them.



Well if they are used as shield and the rebels dont give the aid sent to them, then the bulk of the problem is with the rebels.




500 said:


> Even when terrorists use human shields.
> 
> * Israel does not starve civilians.
> * Israel does not gas civilians.
> * Israel does not use indiscriminate shelling of civilian areas.
> 
> Assad doing all that. More over, Assad bombs and starves civilian areas which are far from the frontline. Just to punish.



Well you as a Israeli is denying them. If you ask the Syrian govt they will also deny them. Whats the point ? Nothing.

But the parallels I established between the Hamas terrorists and the rebels on using civilians as human shields and propagandizing suffering for their own benefit stands.



Aslan said:


> selective reading, provides only selective knowledge.


Errr..Um.. ok.



notorious_eagle said:


> @KS
> 
> How do you see this? This is a huge escalation in my opinion, on par with the deployment of S-400. The deployment of such sophisticated hardware in Syria, i believe Russia is sending a message that Assad is going nowhere and Turkey, back off.



I thought when I saw the news first that this wasn't as much as an escalation as a message. Unlike S-400 (gamechanger) 4-Su 35 by themselves wont achieve anything significant.

But the last few days when the Russians just carpet bombed the northern aleppo countryside to relieve the siege on Nubl-Zahraa and cut Aleppo from Azaz, perhaps they expected some Turkish interference and hence brought in the Su-35s to maintain air superiority.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Siege?
> YPG were participating in Siege and they didn't tell us? Wow, so nice of them to help us out, you know, the same people they attacked



Why are you not mentioning Afrin canton and the rebels had come to an agreement not to let supplies into the besieged cities ? Only emergency medical supplies were sent and afrin canton had said on the ground that towns fell, they would possibly let in the civilians to escape the executions they would face in hands of Nusra, Ahrar etc.

And that is exactly why the regime was airdropping supplies.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Nice to see that you actually realize that rebels will counterattack and it's very easy to break the supply line. At least *some* intelligence spotted.



Yeah you can forget about the counter-atttack. The window for that was 72 hours and it has passed. SAA+allies have taken Hardatnin, Masarath Khan, Mayer, Rityan and heavy shelling of Bayanoon is going on and will be taken , I think, over the weekend. This is a pretty defendable salient and once they expand north into Kafr Naya, then it will be nearly impenetrable. Not to mention the offensive capabilities of rebels has been severely degraded.

In short - The Turkish connection to Aleppo has been lost for the forseaable future and supplies can come in only through Idleb



500 said:


> As for two Shia villages, they were not liberated (since never were captured) neither they were under siege, since got supplies from Kurds.


No they did not.

Except for emergency medical supplies, rebels and afrin canton had signed an agreement not to let any supplies into nubl and zahraa








Dr.Thrax said:


> The "Syrian Arab Army" is advancing in Northern Aleppo
> View attachment 292022
> 
> 
> Shia militia advances have actually not been as a result of their strength - Russian airstrikes pound a village into dust, rebels retreat, shia militias take positions. If rebels hold their ground Shia militants get killed. Would post images of their dead in Rityan but I'd get banned.
> 
> The only hope for rebels now is if they cut off the regime supply route to Aleppo completely.



Shia militias in one front. Just like the Khaleejis, Chechens, Uzbeks, Uighurs etc fighting for the rebels.

For example, african commander of Ansar al dine killed in north aleppo





Actually the shia militias perform like actual armies i.e., they serve in Syria in "tours". Fight for six months, go back home and then come again, fight for another 6 months and then go back.They are not settling down. Whereas these sunni jihadists settle down with 'n' wives and 'n*x' kids like the Uighur squatters in Jisr Shugour. The latter is the more dangerous option since it destroys local Syrian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

*Russia can’t ‘unilaterally’ impose Syria ceasefire while opposition rejects peace talks – Churkin*
Published time: 6 Feb, 2016 04:33




Russian Ambassador to the United Nations Vitaly Churkin © russiaun.ru

Russia cannot “unilaterally” stop airstrikes and bring about a ceasefire in Syria while the US-led coalition keeps bombing and terrorists continue their rampage, the Russian UN envoy said, noting the gravity of peace talks but stressing the legitimacy of Moscow’s campaign.
_“We cannot stop this unilaterally: what about the terrorist and opposition groups, are they going to stop too? What about this American-led coalition – are they going to stop too?”_ Churkintold reporters after a closed-door meeting of the UN Security Council on Syria.

*LIVE UPDATES: Syria peace talks in Geneva*

However, he stressed the importance of the Syria peace talks, while also expressing regret over the halted Geneva meeting.

_“They were on the table in Geneva and the opposition delegation walked out. Unfortunately, it seems to be encouraged by some of our Western colleagues,”_ Churkin said.

Russia has been facing strong criticism over its airstrikes, which were quickly blamed for the peace talks’ three-week suspension. Thus, on Friday French ambassador Francois Delattre said that the UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura paused the talks after Russia increased air strikes.

_“He did not say that,”_ Churkin responded when asked to comment on the accusations. _“My good friend Francois Delattre should have stayed through the meeting rather than put words into Mr. Staffan de Mistura’s mouth,”_ he said. _“Staffan de Mistura was at his diplomatic best.”_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695118113076035584
In his speech earlier this week, de Mistura indeed abstained from direct accusations, only saying that the reason for his decision stemmed from a disagreement between the Syrian government and the opposition on humanitarian issues.

Responding to the West’s condemnation, Churkin stressed that members of the US-led coalition _“do not really have grounds”_ – either moral or formal – to accuse Russia.

_“Those people who have encouraged the opposition to essentially walk out of the talks have been rejecting our continued offers for them to arrange really practical cooperation between us and them in the situation of Syria,”_ he said.

Moreover, unlike the coalition, Russia’s campaign is _“fully legitimate”_since it was started on the _“invitation”_of the Syrian government, the Russian UN envoy stressed.





Nevertheless, despite the mutual distrust, Churkin has called to refrain from _“public recrimination”,_ saying,_“this is not the right thing to do now.”_

_“We need to have even stronger concerted efforts in order to overcome the problems we are facing with Syria,”_he said.

On February 11, the International Syria Support Group (ISSG) will be meeting in Munich to discuss how to accelerate an end to the Syrian conflict. According to Churkin, Russia is going to bring “some new ideas to the table.”

_“We hope that other colleagues, other members of the International Syria Support Group are going also to show their responsibility,”_ he said.

Mistura initially postponed the talks until February 25, but according to Churkin the peace efforts can be resumed earlier.

_“I think we had a good discussion and I think we are encouraged that Staffan de Mistura believes that the talks can be resumed, that even maybe they can be resumed before February 25th,”_ he told reporters in New York.

At the same time, he did stress that new preconditions to resume talks, such as demanding that sieges be lifted or humanitarian access be granted, will only delay talks.

_“It’s very strange that our colleagues for a long time were saying that for the ceasefire to happen there must be some political progress. For political progress to take place there need to be political negotiations. Now they are saying that the ceasefire must take place before political negotiations,”_ he said.

Churkin has again invited the US-led coalition to _“pick up our proposal for cooperation.”_

_“As soon as we started our bombing campaign on September 30th we invited the United States and their coalition to join the coordination cell we have in Bagdad where we coordinate things with Iraq, Syria and also with Iran. Or any other place – they refused," _he said_."Maybe they were afraid that if they do that (this is my personal guess) some of the links between some members of coalition and terrorist groups were going to be revealed.”_ 
Russia can’t ‘unilaterally’ impose Syria ceasefire while opposition rejects peace talks – Churkin — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

KS said:


> That is not the point. The point is whether 100K is enough for rooting out the salafis. Yes that is enough.


If it was enough Assad would not beg for Shia mercenaries from all over he world.



> The scale matters. Previously I guess they would have consulted at the big picture level if at all. Now they are actually on the battlefield, devising tactics, co-ordinating airstrikes etc. Huge difference.


Baseless. Assad advanced well in places where he had enough manpower before too.

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 966



> And if the Shia militias is the only difference, then please explain the victories in Latakia, East Aleppo and Daraa where there are little to no Shia militias.


First of all there are many Shia militias in all these areas. I've showed pics. Secondly as I noted Assad could advance in some areas before as well. But because of lack of loyal manpower he was advancing in one place and losing two other. Now with swarms of mercenaries he can attack simultaneously on several front combined.



> Who denied ISIS is not a part of the rebel force now and who is denying its good for Assad?


Awesome thats what I said. ISIS greatly helped Assad.



> My point is they were part of the rebels having been welcomed into Syria by the rebels, fought shoulder to shoulder with the rebels against Assad and then fell out due to political reasons.


ISIS appeared in 2013, AFTER rebels captured most of Syria. They penetrated rebel ranks first acting together but then backstabbed. If there was no ISIS rebels would be in much better situation.



> Glad that you accepted USAF does indeed help the rebels which was not your previous claim of them being unhelped.


I brought stats:

4273 strikes total

over 2000 strikes in support of Kurds vs. ISIS
over 1000 strikes in support of Iraqi Shias vs. ISIS
~ 500 strikes in support of Assad vs. ISIS
~ 50 strikes in support of Assad vs. rebels
less than 50 strikes in support of rebels vs. ISIS
0 strikes in in support of rebels vs. Assad

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 578

As u can see US helped Assad much much more than rebels vs. ISIS. Also thanks to US strikes in Iraq they can send swarms of Shia militias to Assad.



> Lady luck smiled on him, jolani got ambitious and rest is history. What to do. BTW the battle that actually turned the tide in 2013 was the victory at Qusair. Not this one.


Thats because u follow conflict from news. Queseir was small totally encircled town. All that hype created was worth nothing. The big change was encircling Ghouta in same time. Anyhow both Ghouta and Quseir were done by Hezbollah and Iraqi militias.



> Ofcourse there is proof. I myself linked videos of Madaya civilians cursing the rebels for not letting them out. Go through my post history.


These are actors brought by Assad. My claims are based on UN reports and facts on ground. 

FACT: UN report clearly says that Assadist groups impose blockades and prevent entry of goods.
FACT: UN says that Assadists ignore the overwhelming majority of their requests to deliver aid.
FACT: towns controlled by same rebel groups which are not encircled are not starving.
FACT: only towns encircled by Assadists and Hezbollah are starving.



> Well you as a Israeli is denying them. If you ask the Syrian govt they will also deny them. Whats the point ? Nothing.


I repeat: Israel supplies dozens of aid trucks EACH DAY, even when they fire rockets salvos at our cities. Not a single person starves in 1.8 million Gaza. Assad blocks aid to Madaya although they dont fire any rockets. Zero parallels.



> I thought when I saw the news first that this wasn't as much as an escalation as a message. Unlike S-400 (gamechanger) 4-Su 35 by themselves wont achieve anything significant.


Israel bombed Kuntar in heart of Damascus after the arrival of S-400. So much for a gamechanger.



> Except for emergency medical supplies, rebels and afrin canton had signed an agreement not to let any supplies into nubl and zahraa


This agreement worth nothing. You can see Nubl and Zahra, town and citizens there look very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Osman city had been liberated by SAA forces.
The city is near border with Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

After being bombed by US, Russia, ISIS and Nato forces, this is what family photos look like in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

On Thursday, the Saudi Arabian Defense Ministry said it was prepared to deploy ground troops to Syria to fight Daesh. On Friday, the White House welcomed the Riyadh's announcement.



Later, Bahraini ambassador to Britain Sheikh Fawaz bin Mohammed al-Khalifa said in a statement that the kingdom would commit troops to operate "in concert with Saudis." He added that the United Arab Emirates, a member of the Saudi-dominated Gulf Cooperation Council, was also ready to commit troops.

"Any ground intervention on Syrian land without the agreement of the Syrian government is an act of aggression… we regret that those [who invade] will return to their countries in coffins," Reuters quoted Syrian Foreign Minister Walid Muallem as saying.








The Syrian foreign minister also said during a press conference in Damascus that Riyadh-formed Syrian opposition delegation at the Geneva peace talks suspended the negotiations after Syrian army's advances.


"The opposition delegation from Riyadh decided to quit the dialogue after hearing about the advances made by the Syrian army."

A Saudi-backed opposition group walked out of the negotiations in Geneva on Wednesday, after which UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura announced the intra-Syrian talks were put on a three-week pause.

The Syrian leadership has requested the United Nations to present a list of people who will represent the opposition at the Geneva talks.

"We demanded the UN special envoy for Syria [Staffan de Mistura] to give us the list of people with whom we will negotiate, since we do not intend to speak to ghosts."

Muallem also said that the ceasefire in Syria cannot be reached until the country's borders with Turkey and Jordan are taken under control.



Read more: Damascus: Ground Operation in Syria Without State Approval 'Aggression'


----------



## ultron

Putin side Shia in Aleppo province. Note Iranian uniforms.


----------



## Parul

Off Topic: Abu Azrael: He's an Iranian and has Killed several Daesh Terrorist in Iraq.


----------



## T-55




----------



## ultron

Putin side Kurds captured Deir Jamal in Aleppo province


----------



## MoshteAhani

ultron said:


> Putin side Shia in Aleppo province. Note Iranian uniforms.


There should be no firefight in the first place. A call to RuAF and the place should be cleansed.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Aaliyah in Latakia province


----------



## KS

500 said:


> If it was enough Assad would not beg for Shia mercenaries from all over he world.



Being enough is not a condition to preclude bolstering your forces with additional troops. Dude you must have serve in the Israeli military right ? Why am I telling these basic military things toy you ?




500 said:


> Baseless. Assad advanced well in places where he had enough manpower before too.



Latakkia was a stable front for almost 3 years. Daraa too was on the verge of falling. The garrison there was a defensive garrison which has been transformed into offensive one. Andd they are getting victories due to changed tactics which I can say for sure was a Russian thing.




500 said:


> First of all there are many Shia militias in all these areas. I've showed pics. Secondly as I noted Assad could advance in some areas before as well. But because of lack of loyal manpower he was advancing in one place and losing two other. Now with swarms of mercenaries he can attack simultaneously on several front combined.



No there are no Shia militias on any meaningful scale. Latakkia front is 95% SAA (unit of some republican guard I forgot the number and Suqour Sahraa), NDF (these are the main guys there, good fighters), SSNP and Muqawama Suriye. Liwa Assad al Ghalib is present, but dont constitute any meaningful presence. Ignoring the 95% for the 5% is being disingenuous and delusional.

East Homs is fully SAA and NDF

North Hama is fully SAA and NDF

Daraa is fully SAA (5th and 9th Division IIRC) and one Syrian palestinian militia.

East Aleppo is completely SAA - Tiger forces.

Except North and South Aleppo, Shiite militias are present nowhere else. Thats a fact.





500 said:


> Awesome thats what I said. ISIS greatly helped Assad.



No you said ISIS is alllied with Assad. And even ISIS helped Assad is wrong. Its technically Jolani helped Assad. He was actually sent by Baghdadi to Syria to setup ISIS's affliate in Syria. He got politically ambitious, rebelled againt high command and the split happened. So to be precise its - the split between rebels and ISIS helped the third party which is common sense.




500 said:


> ISIS appeared in 2013, AFTER rebels captured most of Syria. They penetrated rebel ranks first acting together but then backstabbed. If there was no ISIS rebels would be in much better situation.



Most of Syria is a stretch and ISIS actually helped rebels get many areas. Also just to be sure, Nusra was the Syrian affliate of ISIS which then became independent after Jolani rebelled against the Iraqi high command. The only one who backstabbled was Jolani. Not ISIS. And yeah hindsight is 20/20. Go tell the rebels that. Perhaps in your alternate reality they wont welcome Alqaeda and ISIS with open arms.

BTW even now, these are the kind of "rebels" that get branded rebels and get supported by the opposition sympathizers








500 said:


> I brought stats:



Lets cut it down - my only point was you said rebels were not helped by USAF against ISIS. That is lie. My point ends there. Lets move on.




500 said:


> Thats because u follow conflict from news. Queseir was small totally encircled town. All that hype created was worth nothing. The big change was encircling Ghouta in same time. Anyhow both Ghouta and Quseir were done by Hezbollah and Iraqi militias.



And you follow news by fighting on the ground ? Both follow conflict from news emanating from the battlefield.

And Ghouta was not done by Iraqi militias. The only Iraqi militia that ever was in Damascus was the Liwa Abul Fadl Abbas and they pretty much were around Sayyida Zainab area. And that is far from (East) Ghouta.

Quseir was combination of both Hezbollah and SAA supported by SyAAF and Artillery. Why dont we talk facts instead of lies ?




500 said:


> These are actors brought by Assad.



This should go in the conspiritard section. Not here.




500 said:


> FACT: UN report clearly says that Assadist groups impose blockades and prevent entry of goods.
> FACT: UN says that Assadists ignore the overwhelming majority of their requests to deliver aid.
> FACT: towns controlled by same rebel groups which are not encircled are not starving.
> FACT: only towns encircled by Assadists and Hezbollah are starving.



1. Ofcourse there is an encirclement. Its war. Not picnic.
2. And they let in some other requests.

Now this is where it gets different. Instead of the red herrings you present, these are facts

3. The rebels confiscate the coming aid and use it for the fighters ignoring the civilians it was sent for.
4. The rebels refuse to let out the people who just want to leave because they want to use them for shield purpose and propaganda value.



500 said:


> I repeat: Israel supplies dozens of aid trucks EACH DAY, even when they fire rockets salvos at our cities. Not a single person starves in 1.8 million Gaza. Assad blocks aid to Madaya although they dont fire any rockets. Zero parallels.



As I said that is what Israel claims just like Regime claims it is being fair. I dont care for both these claims. I've already established the parallels clearly and the readers can see that.




500 said:


> IIsrael bombed Kuntar in heart of Damascus after the arrival of S-400. So much for a gamechanger.



Israel and Russia have an agreement and they are both sticking to it. Russia has violated Israeli airspace multiiple time and Israel lets its slide by and Russia ignores Israeli attacks on Hezbollah. This is all common news.

The S-400 was for the Turks. Not for you. There is a reason for all the hissy fit Erdo and Davotuglu throw, Turkish planes dont cross Syrian airspace now. BTW dont butt in conversations you were not part of.




500 said:


> This agreement worth nothing. You can see Nubl and Zahra, town and citizens there look very well.



Yeah everything that goes against my imagined sense of reality is false and worth nothing. Great argument. Keep it up.



Parul said:


> Off Topic: Abu Azrael: He's an Iranian and has Killed several Daesh Terrorist in Iraq.



Abu Azrael is not Iranian. He is Iraqi and commander in Imam Ali brigades which pledge allegiance to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

KS said:


> Latakkia was a stable front for almost 3 years.


WRONG. In March 2015 Assadists capturted Durin, second largest town in rebel hands after Salma. Basically Salma was then on the verge of falling and was saved by rebel offensive in Idlib.



> Daraa too was on the verge of falling.


WRONG. after rebel advances in Daraa in 2014 supplies were cut and in 2015 we had a stalemate (both rebels and Assad had some minor gains). 



> The garrison there was a defensive garrison which has been transformed into offensive one. Andd they are getting victories due to changed tactics which I can say for sure was a Russian thing.


WRONG. They launched two offensives in Daraa 2015. Both offensives used Hezbollah and Afghans.



> No there are no Shia militias on any meaningful scale. Latakkia front is 95% SAA (unit of some republican guard I forgot the number and Suqour Sahraa), NDF (these are the main guys there, good fighters), SSNP and Muqawama Suriye. Liwa Assad al Ghalib is present, but dont constitute any meaningful presence. Ignoring the 95% for the 5% is being disingenuous and delusional.


LOL where from u get 95%? For example I did not see Afghans in recent Aleppo offensive before they entered Zahra and made pics there.



> Daraa is fully SAA (5th and 9th Division IIRC) and one Syrian palestinian militia.


WRONG, large number of Afghans and Shias there.














> East Aleppo is completely SAA - Tiger forces.


Again wrong.



> Except North and South Aleppo, Shiite militias are present nowhere else. Thats a fact.


First of all these are two major fronts. 
Secondly its WRONG. Shias are in Ghouta and Daraa in large numbers. In Qalamoun almost all Hezbollah.
Thirdly by sending shias to major fronts they can send few loyal troops they have to other places. As I showed u, Assad could advance very well in places where he had enough troops. Problem that they were simply not enough.



> No you said ISIS is alllied with Assad.


ISIS greatly helped Assad. So willingly or unwillingly they are his allies.



> Lets cut it down - my only point was you said rebels were not helped by USAF against ISIS. That is lie. My point ends there. Lets move on.


Its you who is lying. I never said anything like that.



> And Ghouta was not done by Iraqi militias. The only Iraqi militia that ever was in Damascus was the Liwa Abul Fadl Abbas and they pretty much were around Sayyida Zainab area. And that is far from (East) Ghouta.


Sayyida Zainab is far from East Ghouta??? Its right on its border. And here them in Ghouta itself:








> This should go in the conspiritard section. Not here.


It only shows ur ignorance. All dictator regimes use actors. I lived in such regime myself. I know people from Syria and who visited Syria. Just because some unknown person talks on propaganda channel it proves ZERO. Go to facts. And facts tell that Assadists are starving besieged areas.



> 1. Ofcourse there is an encirclement. Its war. Not picnic.


Blocking food to areas with civilians is a crime.



> 2. And they let in some other requests.


They allowed only 10% of total UN requests.



> 3. The rebels confiscate the coming aid and use it for the fighters ignoring the civilians it was sent for.
> 4. The rebels refuse to let out the people who just want to leave because they want to use them for shield purpose and propaganda value.


So why areas controlled by same exactly rebels which are not encircled are not starving, while areas encircled by Assadists are starving.




> As I said that is what Israel claims just like Regime claims it is being fair. I dont care for both these claims. I've already established the parallels clearly and the readers can see that.


I am taklking about facts not claims. Areas encircled by Assad are starving. Not a single person starves in Gaza.



> Israel and Russia have an agreement and they are both sticking to it.


Now thats conspiracy. Russia allows Israel to bomb its Hezbollah and Assad allies in Damascus? LOL.



> Russia has violated Israeli airspace multiiple time and Israel lets its slide


Minor violations by neutral force is common thing all over the world. There are thousands of violations each year. But that does not mean u can bomb capital in return.


----------



## Madali

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> After being bombed by US, Russia, ISIS and Nato forces, this is what family photos look like in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 292105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292106
> 
> 
> View attachment 292107
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292108



So sad. Imagine of the fake revolution hadn't happened and Qatar and the rest didn't pour money and weapons in Syria to topple Assad. Imagine if foreign fighters didnt come from Europe, Chechen, Saudi, and 30 other countries to try to create a caliphate from Syria to Iraq.

Imagine if foreign players had stayed out of Syrian from day 1 and didn't get involved. All of those people would have been alive and Syria would have been the stable, peaceful, safe country it was.


----------



## ultron

Putin side Kurds captured Al-'Alqamiyah near Menagh airbase


----------



## Barmaley




----------



## ultron

Putin side artillery pounding rebel positions in Aleppo province


----------



## Moonlight

Madali said:


> So sad. Imagine of the fake revolution hadn't happened and Qatar and the rest didn't pour money and weapons in Syria to topple Assad. Imagine if foreign fighters didnt come from Europe, Chechen, Saudi, and 30 other countries to try to create a caliphate from Syria to Iraq.
> 
> Imagine if foreign players had stayed out of Syrian from day 1 and didn't get involved. All of those people would have been alive and Syria would have been the stable, peaceful, safe country it was.




Imagining this makes me smile, but reality does nothing except breaking heart to see this all.

May Allah protects this Umah and Muslims all around the world.


----------



## ultron

Houla has been leveled by Russian airstrikes






Putin side SAA Mi-24D attacking rebel positions in Daraya


----------



## Dr.Thrax

notorious_eagle said:


> They have a timeframe of about 24 hours, because if they don't act now the SAA would have consolidated and fortified their gains by than.


Not talking about the newly gained territory, talking about all the way down, near Khanasser, under areas in South Aleppo held by Shia militias. Cut off Safira, Aleppo, and everything else in one go. Unlikely, but if it happens and rebels are able to do it right that will *definitely* change the tide of the war. For now though, not going to get my hopes up too high. Russia ruined everything.

@KS - lol, rebels signed agreements with YPG and YPG has broken every one. Nubl and Zahraa weren't starving and aerial drops are not enough to feed that population. Aerial drops = ammo.
Anything is possible for the counterattack. Look at Latakia. Rebels are again not far from Salma.

@Madali
Fake revolution?
Syria protests - YouTube
Imagine if Shia militias hadn't gotten in to Syria.
Imagine if Russia hadn't intervened.
Imagine if Iran hadn't intervened.
Oh yeah Syria would be free, and would be allies with Russia, Iran, Shia militias. And there would be no such thing as ISIS in Syria.
But thank you for showing your true nature, now we know who not to trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side T-90A tank in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Caj-jLRXEAEP3tx.jpg


----------



## Metanoia

Falcon29 said:


> So what's the plan Arabs? Hello! Anyone there!? I see...just awkward silence....
> 
> Syrians prepare your final escape plans. Your opposition is done. 3 more months max. US senator Kerry told Syrians at the Geneva conference to expect this. Assad is acceptable for the international community including Arab nations which profess to support Syrian opposition.
> 
> I was saying this on this forum since 2013. Everyone dismissed, the Iranians and co. dismissed that US would tolerate Assad. Now they openly state that world prefers them to any alternative on their own forums. Syrians and Arabs ignored me when I said don't focus your plans against other Sunni Islamists which is what US wants you to do to distract you. Instead, you brushed off my suggestions and labelled me an extremist. You also claimed everything will go fine. Now Arabs just ignore the subject, they're even pro-Assad now. Syrians, you didn't listen to the Palestinian who knew what would happen and tried changing that. So I'm afraid I can no longer help you. You chose FSA over Sunni Islamist and look where they got you.
> 
> You are now on your own. Assad isn't going anywhere. I'm sure Arabs still couldn't care less. Shameful people.
> 
> We Palestinians had a choice to choose between Sunni Islamists or traitor assholes. We chose Sunni Islamists, while it is costing us in terms of life quality standards and international scrutiny, it was the best investment we ever made. Otherwise Gaza would become like the West Bank and israel would have had 200,000 settlers there by now. You choose traitor asshole FSA and now your revolution which cost you hundreds of thousands of lives is finished.



The sole reason why the Syrian regime is going nowhere is because the Shiites persevered against the combined might of the Sunni Islamists, the Sunni Islamist's financiers/facilitators, and the Western powers. If the Shiites would not have taken a stand and withstood the onslaught up until 2013 the US/Arab and co would've been boasting like they used to pre-2015. The Shiites have shed their blood regardless of their geographical and/or ethnic differences for sake of religion. What does unity, brotherhood and sacrifices with genuine intentions begets? Victory through the Will of the good Lord perhaps? 

What's the hallmark of your Sunni Islamists? Trying and blowing up tombs of Ahlul Bayt and the Prophets? Blowing up Shiites mosques whilst people are worshiping? Constantly backstabbing each other? Have you ever pondered as to why there is never any sort of blessing in any adventure whatsoever undertaken by your beloved Sunni Islamists?

To date they curse the Zionists and pray for your well-beings in Shiite mosques whilst your brothers in Sunnah don't dare mention or highlight your issues because their governments ordered them such. Indeed it is your folks own deeds which impact you eventually.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Khalidya in southern Aleppo province

Putin side Iraqi Shia with lots of Sayyad 2 large caliber sniper rifles

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CahPuyBUMAA-NFq.jpg


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695886916319887360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695887185409667072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695921663691616256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side uses AGS automatic grenade launcher

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Camc0CLWcAAvErZ.jpg


----------



## ultron

Putin side cluster bomb attack on Ghantu


----------



## ultron

Putin side Iraqi Shia in Aleppo province


----------



## Metanoia

Falcon29 said:


> Please don't use religion as arguing point. Because it can work both ways. I can say the good Lord willed ISIS to take so much territory in Iraq. But then the US intervened and came to Shia's defense. So why do you have something against these 'western powers'? They put you into power in Iraq, they prevented ISIS advances in Syria and Iraq. If US didn't intervene, the 'good Lord' wouldn't have 'blessed' you.



ISIS took over Sunni parts of Iraq and Syria...the Shiites (PMU) was formed when Ayatollah Sistani gave out the call and they then fought these savage beasts so that the Shiites don't go through the imminent genocide which your Islamist brothers have been planning since centuries.

There were two reasons for the US intervention in Iraq, 1) The primary reason was helping the Kurds and 2) The Iraqi government was planning on calling the Ruskies...the US couldn't bear losing Iraq to the Russians. Therefore they stepped in to keep the _Iraqi Government_.

Americans coming in to aid the Shiites...give me a fking break.







Sure there are munnafiqs within the Shiite community....the Maliki government being one of them. Anyways I will let time be the judge...we're definitely not on the same page here, but it's okay because time is the biggest redeemer.

Edit: FSA is a JOKE! It is only the Islamists running around in Syria, the heavy weights being Jabhat Nusra and ISIS (Al Qaeda vs. Ex-Al Qaeda). Entire world has supported mainly JN and co....however their constant incompetence and backstabbing antics have caused their financiers and supporters to loose hope. Not only that...but their antics have fundamentally betrayed their own "cause" as well. Jokers.


----------



## Ceylal

*VIDEO. The Syrian army greeted by a cheering crowd on the outskirts of Aleppo*
*Loyalist soldiers reached Thursday to break the siege imposed by the rebels since 2012 in two Shiite towns, Nebbol and Zahra, on the outskirts of Aleppo.*


After Madaya northwest of Damascus, Syrian troops are deployed around the city of Aleppo, the second city of the country. They now threaten to completely besieged rebel neighborhoods after successfully cut their main supply route.

Three days after launching an offensive, Syrian soldiers reached, Thursday, February 4, to break the siege imposed since 2012 by rebels two smaller Shiite towns in the province: Nebbol (or Nouboul) and Zahra (or Al-Zahraa) .The Shiite population of the two communities have welcomed with open arms loyalist soldiers hurling their rice and flowers. Shiites living in Syria have generally remained loyal to Assad in the civil war that claimed thousands of lives since 2011.

*"At least 5,000 Shiite militiamen could join the army"*
The rebels in Aleppo and risk being completely besieged, said the director of the OSDH: _"Unless they receive emergency aid from the Gulf and Turkey, it could mark the beginning of the end for them,_ he said. _the regime was able in 72 hours, a victory that eluded him for the past three years. "_ According to him, at least 5,000 Shiite militiamen of the conquered region could join the Syrian army. The advancing troops of the Syrian regime remains a blow to the rebels and shows how the support of Russian Air Force received the power of Damascus.

*VIDEO. L'armée syrienne accueillie par une foule en liesse dans la banlieue d'Alep*


FRANCETV INFO

*The Terrorists allied with NATO and the Arab coalition discuss the starvation of the starvation by Assad




The Russian aircraft in Syria's airfield.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assadists (most probably some Shia mercenaries) were slaughtered today in Ghouta in human wave attack.. Similar thing happened on 14 Jan at Khan Touman. Anyone who thinks their tactics greatly improved... No. Simply much more cannon fodder.

بالفيديو أكثر من خمسين قتيلاً لميليشيات الأسد في محاولة إقتحام للغوطة الشرقية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assadists (most probably some Shia mercenaries) were slaughtered today in Ghouta in human wave attack.. Similar thing happened on 14 Jan at Khan Touman. Anyone who thinks their tactics greatly improved... No. Simply much more cannon fodder.
> 
> بالفيديو أكثر من خمسين قتيلاً لميليشيات الأسد في محاولة إقتحام للغوطة الشرقية




In East Ghouta there is no Shia. It's all SAA there.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Assadists (most probably some Shia mercenaries) were slaughtered today in Ghouta in human wave attack.. Similar thing happened on 14 Jan at Khan Touman. Anyone who thinks their tactics greatly improved... No. Simply much more cannon fodder.
> 
> بالفيديو أكثر من خمسين قتيلاً لميليشيات الأسد في محاولة إقتحام للغوطة الشرقية


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Obin and Bashora in Latakia province


----------



## Metanoia

Dr.Thrax said:


>



Are they the SAA? Damn they got slaughtered by the dozen...


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The magazine *"Jane's Defence Weekly"* article *Nicholas de Larrinaga "Russia deploys Su-* 35S fighters to Syria" published made January 31, 2016 satellite image Hmeymim airbase, which rolled out the Russian aviation group in Syria. The picture confirms the arrival of the four groups of new multifunctional fighters Su-35S FSI Russia, as well as on the transfer of Hmeymim one additional Sukhoi Su-24M to replace the downed Turkish fighter November 24, 2015.

The magazine also draws attention to the deployment at the air base Hmeymim 91N6 radar detection from the S-400.






_Dated January 31, 2016 satellite image used by the group of the Syrian air base of the Russian aviation Hmeymim (airport Basel al-Assad), near Latakia, showing the arrival at the airbase of four Su-35s (a) CNES / Airbus Defence and Space (via Jane's) (clickable)_

Posted magazine photo taken SPOT satellite series of Airbus Defence and Space (directly produced by the French National Centre for Space Research - Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales - CNES ). Four Su-35s were deployed in
the composition of the Russian aviation group on the Syrian air base Hmeymim near Latakia 30 January 2016. In Syria flew four Su-35s of the latest construction of Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aircraft Plant named after Yuri Gagarin (branch of JSC "Company" Sukhoi ") transferred from Russia videoconferencing in October and November 2015 - planes with the red hull numbers" 03 "," 04 "," 05 "and" 06 "(serial numbers 02517, 02518, 02619, and . 02,620, respectively) Thus, the total composition of videoconferencing Russian groups on the airbase Hmeymim brought to 40 combat aircraft - four Su-35s, four Su-30cm, eight Sukhoi Su-34, 12 Sukhoi Su-24M and 12 attack planes Su-25SM (on a reducible satellite image can be seen only six Su-34 - apparently, two Su-34 were at the time of shooting sortie). Recall that at the beginning of the Russian military operation in Syria, 30 September 2015 aviation group on the airbase Hmeymim consisted of 32 combat aircraft VKS Russia -.. four Su-30cm, four Su-34 12 Su-24M and Su-25SM 12 four Su-34 bombers were deployed on Hmeymim December 6, 2015. _arrived 01/30/2016 in the Russian aviation VCS groups in Syria to the airbase Hmeymim four new Su-35S (c) footage from television reports Ruptly / RT and "Russian" from 01.02.2016 (via forums.airforce.ru)_

















Российская авиационная группировка в Сирии - bmpd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Metanoia said:


> Are they the SAA? Damn they got slaughtered by the dozen...



Yes, I think Republican guards. Various similar ambushes against Jaish al-Satan militias have been conducted in Ghouta, killing hundreds of them.


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> Yes., I think Republican guards. Various similar ambushes against Jaish al-Satan militias have been conducted, killing hundreds of them.



Is it because of incompetence? Various ambushes _by_ or _against_ the Jaish al-Satan?


----------



## Serpentine

Metanoia said:


> Is it because of incompetence? Various ambushes _by_ or _against_ the Jaish al-Satan?



If could be. But ambushes in urban areas are much easier to execute.

Ambushes against Jaish al-Satan, some conducted by SAA and some by Hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> Ambushes against Jaish al-Satan, some conducted by SAA and some by Hezbollah



I guess it must be so because the Saudi and the Emarati governments are apparently itching to get into Syria. Turks also wanna get into Syria but in my opinion it's because of the Kurds.


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Kiffin, Maraanaz, Ajar in Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

ultron said:


> Putin side captured Kiffin, Maraanaz, Ajar in Aleppo province


*Assad Aleppo recovers and goes to the end of the war*






Under the cover of Russian fighter jets, the Syrian regime has taken the rebels locality Ritiane (رتيان), more tightening the noose around Aleppo, the second largest Syrian city. 
The rebels are thus in what could be their worst time since the conflict began, the loss of the province of Aleppo mark - no doubt - the beginning of the end of the war. 
Aleppo recovery also be a challenge for Saudi Arabia and Turkey the two sponsors of Daech terrorist groups.





*SAA and Hizbollah going after the bearded hyenas
[video]



[/video]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Ibta and Dael in Daraa province after rebels surrendered


----------



## ultron

Putin side Kurds captured Deir Jamal in Aleppo province

Putin side Iraqi Shia rockets

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Capo2C1W4AAORuv.jpg


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> Putin side Kurds captured Deir Jamal in Aleppo province
> 
> Putin side Iraqi Shia rockets



"putin side iraqi shia rockets" 


but damn, wth are those things  ? they look like improvised hell cannons on dumpster trucks.


----------



## Aslan

500 said:


> Assadists (most probably some Shia mercenaries) were slaughtered today in Ghouta in human wave attack.. Similar thing happened on 14 Jan at Khan Touman. Anyone who thinks their tactics greatly improved... No. Simply much more cannon fodder.
> 
> بالفيديو أكثر من خمسين قتيلاً لميليشيات الأسد في محاولة إقتحام للغوطة الشرقية


saw that video and couldnt believe how those retards were just running in front of the guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

division 13 terrorists' rocket arty


----------



## Parul

*More than 300 members of the al-Nusra Front terrorist group were killed in clashes near the Syrian city of Retyan in the Aleppo province.*






© SPUTNIK/ MICHAEL ALAEDDIN
Syrian Army Cuts Al-Nusra Militants' Supply Line Between Aleppo and Turkey
The death of the militants occurred as a result of heavy fighting near the city of Retyan in the province of Aleppo, a source told TV channel Al-Mayadin under condition of anonymity.


The Syrian armed forces were said to have eliminated 300 fighters during the fierce fighting in the area over the last few days.

"The militants have confirmed the death of 300 al-Nusra Front in the battle for Retyan in the north of Aleppo," the channel reported, citing the source as saying.

Last week, the government forces cut off the main supply routes of terrorists in the Aleppo province. With the help of Russian military forces and local militias, the Syrian military also managed to break the four-year blockade of two cities, with an overall population of around 70,000 inhabitants.

On Friday, the government troops continued their offensive to the north of the province toward the Turkish border. Terrorists active in the area fled in large groups, leading to the liberation of large parts of the region, the Syrian military reported on Tuesday.



Read more: Al-Nusra Front Confirms Deaths of 300 Terrorists in Syria's Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

Terrorists are fucked up...whole concept of caliphate is gone in few months ))
Russians can strengthen its image a lot , just need to drop a few FOAB onto terrorist positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Putin side T-90A tank in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cart8vXW0AACPhQ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ashrar al-Sham announced it sent 100 troops to Rityan, but none came back.  you can already imagine how many Nus-Rats were killed, since they are the backbone of terrorists in Aleppo province.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aero

More they die , better for the Rest of World. 


Serpentine said:


> how many Nus-Rats were killed




I think more that 1/10 of posts of the thread will be your as i see you keep updating status every hour, replying to your self, putin side........... & blah blah  
What are you doing ?


ultron said:


> Putin side T-90A tank in Aleppo province
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cart8vXW0AACPhQ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

An interview with two of Hezbollah fighters who were held as hostages by Jabhat Al Nusra. Hezbollah was trying so hard to prevent this interview from showing on Media but now it's officially on Youtube. More people can see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Chinese JY-27 Radars @ Deir ez Zor









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696692800910422016


----------



## ResurgentIran

Very grim outlook for takfiri terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

ANNA News. Deir Ezzor - An Unsubdued City (English Subtitles)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Metanoia said:


> Are they the SAA? Damn they got slaughtered by the dozen...


Yes. They were trying to advance from Brigade 39. JAI also released videos of destroying a T-72 and BMP on the same front



Serpentine said:


> Yes, I think Republican guards. Various similar ambushes against Jaish al-Satan militias have been conducted in Ghouta, killing hundreds of them.


And video evidence seems to always escape, right?



T-72M1 said:


> "putin side iraqi shia rockets"
> 
> 
> but damn, wth are those things  ? they look like improvised hell cannons on dumpster trucks.


IRAMs, called Volcano rockets. Same rockets used to deliver Sarin on Adra and Eastern Ghouta



Parul said:


> *More than 300 members of the al-Nusra Front terrorist group were killed in clashes near the Syrian city of Retyan in the Aleppo province.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © SPUTNIK/ MICHAEL ALAEDDIN
> Syrian Army Cuts Al-Nusra Militants' Supply Line Between Aleppo and Turkey
> The death of the militants occurred as a result of heavy fighting near the city of Retyan in the province of Aleppo, a source told TV channel Al-Mayadin under condition of anonymity.
> 
> 
> The Syrian armed forces were said to have eliminated 300 fighters during the fierce fighting in the area over the last few days.
> 
> "The militants have confirmed the death of 300 al-Nusra Front in the battle for Retyan in the north of Aleppo," the channel reported, citing the source as saying.
> 
> Last week, the government forces cut off the main supply routes of terrorists in the Aleppo province. With the help of Russian military forces and local militias, the Syrian military also managed to break the four-year blockade of two cities, with an overall population of around 70,000 inhabitants.
> 
> On Friday, the government troops continued their offensive to the north of the province toward the Turkish border. Terrorists active in the area fled in large groups, leading to the liberation of large parts of the region, the Syrian military reported on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Al-Nusra Front Confirms Deaths of 300 Terrorists in Syria's Aleppo


Source: Sputnik....
hahahhaa



Serpentine said:


> Ashrar al-Sham announced it sent 100 troops to Rityan, but none came back.  you can already imagine how many Nus-Rats were killed, since they are the backbone of terrorists in Aleppo province.


-None- of the Ahrar al Sham outlets I follow have said anything about any counterattack on Rityan. Yet here you are claiming they sent 100 troops. Provide evidence, Farsi

Rebel commander doesn't move an inch when airstrikes hit his position:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696654052667559936
UN Report on Assad's war crimes:
UN report: Syrian government actions amount to 'extermination' | World news | The Guardian

This was the same UN that removed stuff from Madaya report at the request of Assad regime. Who knows what else they removed from *this* report.

Report by HRW on cluster bomb attacks by Russia:
Russia/Syria: Daily Cluster Munition Attacks | Human Rights Watch

Remember, HRW is totally not neutral and is Soros owned, Saudi funded, Zionist owned, but they also criticize America, but the Iranian argument is always right.

Civilians in Ibtaa burn regime flags, after their so-called "surrender" to regime:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696806155818004481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

"Refugees" near Turkish border escaping Aleppo. You see those "womens" and "childrens" going to Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*The Damascus-led army and Russian aerial forces are apparently close to freeing Syria's largest city of Aleppo, raising hopes that Raqqa, the unofficial capital of Daesh's crumbling Islamic state, could be next.*



"After losing up to 60,000 soldiers in five years of fighting, the Syrian army has suddenly scored its greatest victory of the war – smashing its way through Jabhat al-Nusra and the other rebel forces around Aleppo and effectively sealing its fate as Russia provided air strike operations outside the city," English journalist Robert Fisk asserted.





© AFP 2016/ MUSTAFA OZER

Thanks to Russia's military engagement, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) has in recent weeks turned the tide of the war against numerous radical groups, who are trying to oust Bashar al-Assad.


In the last 48 hours alone, the SAA is reported to have taken the key town of Ta'ana and the strategic Barlaheen hilltop in the Aleppo province under control, killing and wounding scores of terrorists, as well as destroying militant infrastructure and military hardware elsewhere.

The decisive victory of the Syrian Arab Army in Aleppo could well deal a fatal blow to the terrorist group that is rapidly losing territories it once claimed in Iraq and Syria.







© AP PHOTO/ MILITANT WEBSITE, FILE
Fighters from the al-Qaida linked Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) marching in Raqqa, Syria
Daesh "must be learning of the extraordinary developments of the past few hours with deep concern. The everlasting Sunni 'Islamic Caliphate' in Syria doesn't look so everlasting anymore," Fisk added.

Many experts believe that militant losses on the Syrian battlefield are the primary reason why the Saudi-backed umbrella opposition group left Geneva, instead of making an effort to find a compromise with Damascus. The new facts on the ground in Syria could also explain why Turkey and Saudi Arabia appear to be on the verge of sending ground troops to the war-torn country.





Read more: After Freeing Aleppo Syrian Army, Russian Aircraft Could Focus on Raqqa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Moderate terrorists.
Lol. Now they are running.



Barmaley said:


> "Refugees" near Turkish border escaping Aleppo. You see those "womens" and "childrens" going to Europe.


----------



## T-55

Syria, Northern Aleppo video from Al-Zahraa








Map of Latakia
http://i.imgur.com/U8A4bd3.webm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Serpentine said:


> If could be. But ambushes in urban areas are much easier to execute.


True but the way these guys just jumped in front of that GPMG emplacement,one would think that they were just trying to commit suicide there by achieving Shahadat or something rather than try and fight their enemies!!SAA or RG,they really let themselves go in this one,not really a good show of their counter ambush drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Moderate terrorists: Jaish al-Fath orders that anyone who tries to deliver anything, including food and medicine to besieged towns of Fuaa and Kafraya, will be executed immediately. But of course, you don't see useless UN and piss activists or Europeans and Americans crying over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Moderate terrorists: Jaish al-Fath orders that anyone who tries to deliver anything, including food and medicine to besieged towns of Fuaa and Kafraya, will be executed immediately. But of course, you don't see useless UN and piss activists or Europeans and Americans crying over this.


Assad has more than enough transport helicopters to provide 10 meals each person there a day. Including foreign mercenaries.

Every time u cry about Fua u are crying that u cant barrel bomb civilians enough. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Iranain invaders eliminated by Syrians in February:

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Aero

Very foolish to just jump in a killzone. Either they all were mad or pushed to death by some foolish officer.



Omega007 said:


> True but the way these guys just jumped in front of that GPMG emplacement,one would thought they were just trying to suicide rather than fight!!SAA or RG,they really let themselves go in this one,not really a good show of their counter ambush drills.



Are they all high rank officer or mixed? 
All in February (last 9 days)?


500 said:


> Iranain invaders eliminated by Syrians in February:
> 
> View attachment 292665
> View attachment 292666
> View attachment 292667




Their own time is near that's why frustrated decisions.


Serpentine said:


> Moderate terrorists: Jaish al-Fath orders that anyone who tries to deliver anything, including food and medicine to besieged towns of Fuaa and Kafraya, will be executed immediately. But of course, you don't see useless UN and piss activists or Europeans and Americans crying over this.



Ultron banned?
I am missing his post flood already.


----------



## Barmaley

"Kalibr" cruise missile





Some powerful airstrike (KAB-500) at terrorist positions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox




----------



## Desert Fox




----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## pak-marine

syrian war = saudi vs iranians vs israel vs saa vs fsa vs russians vs usa vs isis vs french vs nato ns english vs whhhhhhhhhhaaaaatttttttttevvvvvvvvvrrrrrrrrrr fckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## T-55

Latakia


----------



## Parul

*Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi will participate in a meeting on Syria settlement to be held in Munich, Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said Wednesday.*







BEIJING (Sputnik) — According to Hua, the Chinese foreign minister will depart to Munich on Thursday, the Xinhua news agency reported.


The next ministerial meeting of the International Syria Support Group (ISSG) is scheduled for February 11. It is expected that the focus of the participants will be on an early resumption of the intra-Syrian negotiations. Russia's Envoy to UN Vitaly Churkin said Friday that Moscow would put forward proposals on the advancement of the intra-Syrian reconciliation talks during the meeting.

The Geneva talks between the government of Syria and the representatives of the Syrian opposition began on January 29. UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura said on February 3 that the talks came to a temporary pause. The resumption of the intra-Syrian negotiation process is expected on February25.



Read more: China Foreign Minister to Attend Int’l Syria Settlement Talks in Munich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## phantomrush

Su-35S protect Syria border


----------



## Serpentine

After nearly 4 years being under terrorists control, YPG and SDF have reportedly taken control of Menegh airbase and its town adjacent to base.






PS: Jaish al-Thuwar spokesperson denied reports about capturing Menegh airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> After nearly 4 years being under terrorists control, YPG and SDF have reportedly taken control of Menegh airbase and its town adjacent to base.


Why rebels are TIRARISTS and YPG are not TIRARISTS? Until 2013 Assad was bombing Kurds daily.

Kurds in Aleppo:





Anyway there is no proof, Kurds posted just some pics from highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Iraqi Fighter who fights against ISIS in Syria, holding an Iranian made _Sayyad-2_ sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Russia has offered US ‘concrete plan’ to end Syrian crisis – Lavrov*
Published time: 10 Feb, 2016 04:14Edited time: 10 Feb, 2016 11:26




Russia's Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov (L) and U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry © Eduardo Munoz / Reuters

Russia’s Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has revealed the US is studying Moscow's “concrete” plan to end the war in Syria, while expressing concerns that rhetoric over the humanitarian issue is hindering efforts to resolve the crisis in the Arab country.
_“During our contacts with Washington, we have proposed an absolutely concrete plan which they are now studying…I hope the simple proposals the plan contains will not take too much time for Washington to consider,”_Lavrov told the Russian daily MK in an interview, while stressing that he could not elaborate on the details of the plan.

The interview, which comes ahead of Diplomat Day in Russia, largely dealt with the_ “information war”_ Russia has been embroiled in, according to Lavrov. Russia’s top diplomat said the stand-off goes beyond Eastern Europe, with the settlement of the Syrian crisis seemingly falling prey to it as well.


_“They’ve tried to turn the humanitarian situation in Syria into almost a measure of the ability to take further steps towards reaching a political settlement [of the crisis], making its resolution a preliminary precondition for starting any meaningful talks between the Syrians,”_ Lavrov said, adding that Moscow is now increasingly being accused of aggravating the situation by conducting its air campaign against terrorist groups in the Arab country.

Russia has even had to compile a report for the UN explaining who was behind the humanitarian crisis in Syria, he revealed.

The situation has been further aggravated by selective, incomplete coverage of the humanitarian crisis by the Western media, according to the official.

_“Just for how long can you talk about 40,000 civilians in Madaya not getting enough food, medicine, and other basic necessities because they are surrounded by government troops, and at the same time turn a blind eye to the fact that 200,000 people have been surrounded by Islamic State fighters and other militants in the city of Deir ez-Zor?”_ Lavrov said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686849622124331008
The city of Deir ez-Zor is an enclave in eastern Syria controlled by government troops and surrounded by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) jihadists. Russia’s Defense Ministry delivered humanitarian aid to the besieged city in January.

_“We started to airdrop humanitarian aid in such [besieged] settlements while being backed and accompanied by Syrian air forces. We were immediately blamed for dropping the cargo blindly, without guarantees that the aid would get into safe hands on the ground. One can invent any reason [for accusations],”_ Lavrov said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691692739319205888


Lavrov and Kerry agreed in a telephone call last week on plans to convene a meeting of the International Syria Support Group (ISSG) in Munich on February 11, when the sides are to consider _“all the aspects of the Syrian settlement.”_

The two top diplomats also urged both Bashar Assad and the opposition forces_ “to ensure humanitarian access… to the areas of the country blocked both by the government troops and the armed opposition units,”_ the Russian foreign ministry said, adding that Washington and Moscow will look into possibly coordinating their actions to deliver humanitarian aid to certain areas of Syria.
Russia has offered US ‘concrete plan’ to end Syrian crisis – Lavrov — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## phantomrush

MOSCOW, February 10. /TASS/. Iranian Defense Minister Hossein Dehghan will visit Moscow early next week, Iranian Embassy in Moscow told TASS on Wednesday.

"We confirm that our defense minister will visit Moscow at the beginning of next week," the embassy said adding that "a meeting with his Russian counterpart Sergey Shoigu is planned."



More:
TASS: Russian Politics & Diplomacy - Iranian defense minister's visit to Russia confirmed — embassy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*The Aleppo Pocket: Turkey Running Out of Time for Its Plans to Invade Syria*

*The Syrian Army has made major advances in Aleppo province, and is on the brink of surrounding the militant-held portion of the city of Aleppo, cutting off trade routes between the jihadists, Turkey and Daesh to boot. Now, Expert magazine suggests, Turkey's hints at intervention signal that the Ankara-backed militants are running out of time.*

The northern Syrian city of Aleppo is the country's second city (and before the war in Syria began, its largest). In the last few months, the situation in the city, contested by government and rebel forces, has turned 180 degrees.

Backed by Russian aviation, the Syrian Army first managed to reopen the roads to the government-held sections of the city, and then, earlier this month, to cut the road links to the rebel held portion, "effectively cutting off the rebels there," Sputnik columnist Alexander Mercouris has explained.

"The Syrian army's success," the columnist noted, "has been made all the greater because at the start of January the rebels sent reinforcements to Aleppo to resist what they expected would be a government offensive there. Now those reinforcements, together with the rebel fighters previously in the city, are encircled and trapped."

Moving forward, as the Syrian Army and allied local militias, plus Syrian Kurdish forces in the country's north, move to take control of the Syrian-Turkish border, and to cut off the rebels' supply routes with both Turkey to the north and the Daesh terrorists to the east, the regional operation is turning out to have implications for the entire Syrian theater. This, in turn, "has given impetus to all sorts of geopolitical tremors," military analyst and Expert magazine contributor Pyotr Skarabahaty explains.

In a detailed analysis of the situation on the ground, the journalist suggests that the Aleppo operation has already had major political implications for the region, leading to the so-called 'moderate' Islamists walking out on the Geneva peace talks, to a reassessment of the situation by Washington, and to a new narrative in Western media "about tens of thousands of Syrian civilians fleeing evil Russian bombs."

"The situation is changing almost every day," Skarabahaty writes, "but so far [Damascus and Moscow have] the strategic initiative, interfering with regional and Western powers ability to facilitate an appropriate response" to reinforce the jihadists.

"The Balance of Forces in Syria": Legend: (Pink) Government Forces; (Grey) Daesh; (Aquamarine) Kurds; (Green) Militants; (White) Desert; (Yellow Stripes) Activity of Turkish Forces. (Ship) Logistical Support Point of the Russian Navy; (Plane) Russian Air Base; (Red Arrow) Direction of Syrian Army Offensives (Blue Arrow) Direction of Kurdish Offensives; (Downed Plane) Location of the Turkish-Downed Su-24; (Black Plane Outline) Possible Russian Air Base; (Blue Plane Outline) Possible US Air Base

"The Syrian Arab Army (the SAA)," the journalist explains, "still does not have enough forces for a massive offensive on all fronts, and Russian aviation's participation too, is limited. Therefore, while Assad's forces and allied militias press against the militants in one part of the country (until recently – in Latakia, and in the province of Daraa to the south), in others they accrue their strength. Intense preparations for the operations outside Aleppo were conducted over several weeks, featuring the massing of infantry and mechanized units, including missile systems, rocket launchers and Russian-delivered T-90s with trained crews."

"But where exactly the [Syrian and Russian] allies would strike was unclear, and this was extremely unnerving to the extremists – after all, there were many possibilities. However, in hindsight we can say that the united General Staff has not deviated from the general line: the main task of the first phase of the operation is to close the Syrian border with Turkey and with Jordan, through which arms and jihadist volunteers flow into the country."

"Damascus struck to Aleppo's northwest toward the Shiite enclave cities of Nubl and Zahraa, which for over four years had been surrounded by the jihadists. In this operation, a new SAA tactic stood out: to bypass well-fortified positions, to search for weak spots in the area, and drive a mechanized wedge into the area following softening up by artillery and air power. Then, the army returns to the fortified area, but from the rear. In a few days, dozens of settlements were captured, and the land bridge was reinforced from counterattacks."

"The advance," Skarabahaty recalled, "was supported by the so-called 'Afrin' Kurds of the northwestern Kurdish Syrian canton and city of Afrin. Judging by the nature of the interaction and active assistance to the Kurds from Russian air power, this coalition was not formed by chance, but was successfully coordinated by the Russian general staff. As a result, the Kurdish forces took control of a number of cities, in spite of their difficult relations with the regular army, and organized joint patrols and checkpoints."

"Here in general, we can complement [Russia's] military planners, who had been planning for the Syrian operation over the past six months," the journalist noted. "Their efforts remain invisible to the layman, but are critical to success and the minimization of losses on the front."

"It's difficult to imagine how much effort has been expended to create a single operational plan ensuring cooperation between the motley crew of the pro-Assad coalition, featuring Lebanese, Iraqi, Iranian, Syrian, and Kurdish militias and armies, Shiites and Sunnis, different national groups, units with varying degrees of training, experience and equipment, not to mention logistics, and transport. The high level of professionalism of Russian military advisors is clear."

This week, Skarabahaty noted, "the SAA and the Kurdish militia are continuing their push to expand the corridor to the south and to the north, although the speed of this effort has slowed significantly in favor of strengthening what has already been secured."

"The jihadist districts of Aleppo have come under threat, previously fighting it out for months with army units in difficult conditions featuring a dense concentration of buildings and underground tunnels."

Importantly, Skarabahaty says, "the army is obviously moving in the direction of the north toward the Turkish border. Here, the Islamists quickly strengthen their southern approaches and receive reinforcements from Turkey. The army's ultimate goal is to take the border 'under lock and key'; this is a major factor geopolitically, causing a sharp anxiety among Ankara and its allies."

"What's so important about this corridor for the anti-Assad front? First, as has already been said, it is here that weapons and militants make their way to Syria, and in large quantities. Of course, Idlib province (to Aleppo's southwest) has a much longer border with Turkey; therefore speaking of the situation as a 'pocket' is not entirely appropriate. The essence is in the convenience of logistics. It is Aleppo province which features wide highways, established border crossings and smuggling routes. And the portion of the city of Aleppo which is not controlled by Damascus serves as a major logistics hub for the flow of terrorists to other areas. The Idlib border is much less convenient, with mountain ranges making it impossible to pass large parties [of weapons, of fighters] through."

"But no less important," the analyst notes, "is the logistics route which once passed through the area – through which an active trade [of food and oil] took place between the jihadists and Daesh."

"The agreements, concluded with Ankara's participation, provided for Daesh oil to be transported to the northern Syrian province, in exchange for food. In this way, for both sides, the trade route literally served as a 'lifeline', because the territory under Daesh's control consists mainly of oil fields, while pro-Turkish groups occupy relatively fertile land, but without energy deposits and processing facilities."

The Syrian operation to cut off this trade route, Skarabahaty writes, "has already led to warnings from journalists in the jihadist-controlled areas of Idlib and Aleppo provinces about the difficult situation on the ground: without fuel supplies, food plants running on diesel generators have stopped, as have transport and the service industry; light and electricity, dependent on the same generators, has also been cut. But what they remain silent about is that the jihadists' military equipment has also been put on a starvation diet of fuel."

At the same time, with 50,000 refugees fleeing for Turkey in connection with the Syrian offensive, "Ankara," the journalist warns, "is sounding the alarm and calling on the whole world to pay attention to the crisis which it says was 'triggered by the Russian air strikes'. Border crossings have been closed, crowds accumulate and a picture of a 'humanitarian apocalypse' is being presented in the Western media."

"It seems," Skarabahaty continues, "that this card will soon be played by Ankara and the West to put pressure on the Syrian-Russian coalition – and perhaps serve as a pretext for a ground invasion."

The reality, the journalist suggests, Turkey's refusal to allow a Russian observation flight over Turkey last week under the Open Skies Treaty signals that Russia fully understands what Ankara is up to.

"The fact is that Russian specialists had deliberately proposed a flight path to their foreign colleagues indicating that the nature of Ankara's plans is absolutely clear to the Russian General Staff, and that the reaction to follow may be extremely tough."

Last week, citing Syrian images showing Turkish self-propelled artillery units on the Syrian border, Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov stressed that Russia "considers Turkey's move as a dangerous precedent and an attempt to hide its illegal military activity on the border with Syria."

Meanwhile, Skarabahaty explains, from Ankara's point of view, the task of "creating a buffer zone on its southern borders is a task of paramount importance; the question which arises is whether the zone will be located on Turkish or Syrian territory. With Russia's entry into the conflict, hopes of overthrowing the Syrian government have vanished; Ankara had relied on jihadists under its control, but has now been forced to set up blocking detachments to prevent militants fleeing from Russian air strikes coming back into Turkey."

"The other uses for the buffer zone include keeping the Kurdish offensive at a distance, preventing the two Kurdish enclaves in northwest and northeast Syria from uniting. Finally, a hypothetical zone of influence is important for trading with Daesh and supplying it with fighters."

"The Russian warning," via the proposed overflight, Skarabahaty argues, "has held back the Turkish initiative, but has not resolved the problem: With each new territory in northern Aleppo taken by government forces and their allies, the less time Turkey has left to intervene on Syrian territory. Because it is one thing to seize territory controlled by the militants, and quite another to get involved in a fight with the SAA or the Kurds, the latter actively cooperating with the US."

"The choice can be put as follows: whether Turkey is ready to act unilaterally with the tacit support of the West, or agree on an initiative to align with the US coalition."

Unfortunately, with the Erdogan government effectively blackmailing Brussels by threatening to 'dump' its refugees on Europe, "the EU may decide to close its eyes on a Turkish military operation, as it has already done with the growing carnage in the Kurdish areas of Turkey." The German chancellor's remarks on being 'shocked by the suffering of tens of thousands' due to Russian airstrikes indicates that "she is willing to play this game," Skarabahaty noted.

Ultimately, the analyst argues, "it's important to understand that a Turkish intervention would not mean a direct military confrontation between Turkey and Russia. It's very likely, [instead], that we will see another episode of a hybrid war; and it cannot be excluded that, hardened by four years of war, Assad's forces, equipped with Russian tanks, will be able to rebuff the Turks."

After all, as official Damascus has already warned, "any military intervention without the Syrian government's consent will be perceived as aggression. In this connection, invaders will have to be sent home in coffins."

At the same time, Skarabahaty warned that the danger stemming from the US's off-again on-again, befuddled policy with regard to the conflict in Syria should not be discounted. In any case, Washington's alliance of convenience with the Kurds, and its growing ideational conflict with Ankara have complicated things; the question is whether the US is willing to abandon the Kurds in favor of Ankara and Erdogan

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/military/20160210/1034534915/aleppo-operation-significance.html#ixzz3zmg9KTiJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

ok, this was absolutely hilarious, FSA terrorists 'accidentally' use the wrong remote and blow themselves up instead of turning on the AC 






warning, the vid is graphic in bits, but just watch the first 20 seconds anyway

@Irfan Baloch sir I hope it's halal to share the vid with warning and wont get a ban for it, you've been known to enjoy some of these 'accidents'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-72M1 said:


> ok, this was absolutely hilarious, FSA terrorists 'accidentally' use the wrong remote and blow themselves up instead of turning on the AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning, the vid is graphic in bits, but just watch the first 20 seconds anyway
> 
> @Irfan Baloch sir I hope it's halal to share the vid with warning and wont get a ban for it, you've been known to enjoy some of these 'accidents'


FSA is step one to the road of becoming a cannibalistic Daesh monstrosity
There R no moderate rebels left they have either escaped to Europe or have been executed by Daesh.
So , no sympathy for anyone who wants to commit genocide against Syrians based on their faith and ethnicity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aero

T-72M1 said:


> ok, this was absolutely hilarious, FSA terrorists 'accidentally' use the wrong remote and blow themselves up instead of turning on the AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning, the vid is graphic in bits, but just watch the first 20 seconds anyway
> 
> sir I hope it's halal to share the vid with warning and wont get a ban for it, you've been known to enjoy some of these 'accidents'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## phantomrush

T-72M1 said:


> ok, this was absolutely hilarious, FSA terrorists 'accidentally' use the wrong remote and blow themselves up instead of turning on the AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning, the vid is graphic in bits, but just watch the first 20 seconds anyway
> 
> @Irfan Baloch sir I hope it's halal to share the vid with warning and wont get a ban for it, you've been known to enjoy some of these 'accidents'


Do not give a monkey a grenade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55




----------



## Barmaley

Over 50 tonnes of humanitarian aid air dropped today to the Syrian people in besieged towns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697584158688808961
Seems it is confirmed that YPG has indeed captured Menegh airbase today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Irfan Baloch said:


> FSA is step one to the road of becoming a cannibalistic Daesh monstrosity
> There R no moderate rebels left they have either escaped to Europe or have been executed by Daesh.
> So , no sympathy for anyone who wants to commit genocide against Syrians based on their faith and ethnicity


What about the women and children who are killed daily by bashar and his crew. And the people who are being starved to death by these so called alliance against terrorism. What about that genocide. 
No one is condoning daesh, bit seriously the level of ignorance on this thread with regards to the whole Syrian conflict is simply baffling. 

Just because we can't post pictures of daily atrocities by the Russians the Iranians the hiziz and bashar him self don't mean that this genocide is not taking place. 

It's only that everyone has found a boggy man of convenience, and thus just label anyone and everyone that u don't like as daesh, and all is well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Kurds









First pictures from the Menagh airbase








More:First pictures from the Menagh airbase - Album on Imgur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Aslan said:


> What about the women and children who are killed daily by bashar and his crew.


what about them?

do you think I speak for Bashar?

is that how you are going to respond to a question when someone confronts you?
you say how about Bhatti or Mian sahab?

killing civilians is bad. killing civilians in the name of Islam is even worse.


NOW .. how about that eh?

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 972



Aero said:


>


this post is a double slap

slap one is on those who confuse the bomb switch with a switch for air conditioner 
slap two is on those who instead of learning anything throw you an unrelated questions to hide their foolishness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> do you think I speak for Bashar?


You made a totally baseless claim that there no moderate rebels. Thus you justify ethnic cleansing and daily murder by Assadists.



> killing civilians is bad. killing civilians in the name of Islam is even worse.


Assad and his gangs are #1 murderers of civilians.



> NOW .. how about that eh?
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 972


This is 3 year old video. What does it proves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> This is 3 year old video. What does it proves?


it proves that confusing a bomb switch with air conditioner has fatal consequences no matter how many years have passed

@T-72M1 what do you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

Irfan Baloch said:


> it proves that confusing a bomb switch with air conditioner has fatal consequences no matter how many years have passed
> 
> @T-72M1 what do you say?


lol.

On a serious note it is false equivalency comparing Hezbollah and Iran with or as worse as ISIS. How many suicide bombings have Iranians taken part in, have they killed innocent sunnis in gun/bomb attacks? How many innocents have they killed. i think people tend to portray their enemies as evil as possible and this is the case for Israel as well. It makes these people feel good about what their armies are doing no matter how evil they may be.

I hate Assad and his autocratic methods but there is some gray area too rather than just black and white.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Aslan said:


> What about the women and children who are killed daily by bashar and his crew. And the people who are being starved to death by these so called alliance against terrorism. What about that genocide.
> No one is condoning daesh, bit seriously the level of ignorance on this thread with regards to the whole Syrian conflict is simply baffling.
> 
> Just because we can't post pictures of daily atrocities by the Russians the Iranians the hiziz and bashar him self don't mean that this genocide is not taking place.
> 
> It's only that everyone has found a boggy man of convenience, and thus just label anyone and everyone that u don't like as daesh, and all is well.



When 'the rebels' first took control of these towns there seemed little concern about the consequences of their actions. In fact, it was a cause for celebration, amongst the terrorist supporters. Now the legitimate government (like 'em or not) is asserting its authority's and re-establishing their control. It has to be recognized that when any group takes up arms against the ruling party they take on all the consequences of their actions whether they are Syrian rebels or the French resistance. They should also accept that however, righteous their cause, there will be collateral damage amongst defenceless civilians and they must own up to the fact that, in this case, they started it.


----------



## T-72M1

Irfan Baloch said:


> it proves that confusing a bomb switch with air conditioner has fatal consequences no matter how many years have passed
> 
> @T-72M1 what do you say?


lol, I think it proves just how stupid these so called FSA rats are. 

the ac remote bit wasn't time-stamped and it might well have been from a while ago, the rest of all the footage is all from a couple days ago, that youtube channel is a pretty good resource.


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> it proves that confusing a bomb switch with air conditioner has fatal consequences no matter how many years have passed


Ive been saying for years that rebels are poor peasants, unlike Assadists and Hezbollah who are armed to teeth and trained from childhood mercenaries. Ive seen video where one rebel tried to load mortar upsidown trice. 



haviZsultan said:


> lol.
> 
> On a serious note it is false equivalency comparing Hezbollah and Iran with or as worse as ISIS. How many suicide bombings have Iranians taken part in, have they killed innocent sunnis in gun/bomb attacks?


Suicide is just delivery mean. Each unguided bomb or rocket in populated area is terror attacks and equals or worse to suicide attack. How many such terror attacks Assadists aka Iran aka Hezbollah have carried? -* Tens of thousands.
*
In addition they made also plane massacres when literally slaughtering throats to kids. Like in Hula, Banias, Bayda.

In addition they gassed to death 1400 people in Ghouta Chemical attack.

In addition they abducted, tortured and starved to death tens of thousands people in jails.

In addition they starved and keep starving entire towns.

So obviously they are much much worse than ISIS. ISIS does not come even close to them.

And suicide terror they also carried long before ISIS. Simply right now they dont need it. They have hundreds of helicopters, jets, tens of thousands of rockets.



> How many innocents have they killed.


Some 200,000 in past 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

RoadRunner401 said:


> When 'the rebels' first took control of these towns there seemed little concern about the consequences of their actions. In fact, it was a cause for celebration, amongst the terrorist supporters. Now the legitimate government (like 'em or not) is asserting its authority's and re-establishing their control. It has to be recognized that when any group takes up arms against the ruling party they take on all the consequences of their actions whether they are Syrian rebels or the French resistance. They should also accept that however, righteous their cause, there will be collateral damage amongst defenceless civilians and they must own up to the fact that, in this case, they started it.


That's a great justification of killing of women and children



haviZsultan said:


> lol.
> 
> On a serious note it is false equivalency comparing Hezbollah and Iran with or as worse as ISIS. How many suicide bombings have Iranians taken part in, have they killed innocent sunnis in gun/bomb attacks? How many innocents have they killed. i think people tend to portray their enemies as evil as possible and this is the case for Israel as well. It makes these people feel good about what their armies are doing no matter how evil they may be.
> 
> I hate Assad and his autocratic methods but there is some gray area too rather than just black and white.


Search for hiziz role in all kinds of bombings in kuwait and saudi. And we are not even talking of 10 years ago but 80s



Irfan Baloch said:


> what about them?
> 
> do you think I speak for Bashar?
> 
> is that how you are going to respond to a question when someone confronts you?
> you say how about Bhatti or Mian sahab?
> 
> killing civilians is bad. killing civilians in the name of Islam is even worse.
> 
> 
> NOW .. how about that eh?
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 972
> 
> 
> this post is a double slap
> 
> slap one is on those who confuse the bomb switch with a switch for air conditioner
> slap two is on those who instead of learning anything throw you an unrelated questions to hide their foolishness


Dude u know nothing of where u are trying to justify ur comments. Killing of civilians is bad in the name of anything and that's what islam teaches us. 

Now do some independent rsearch and see how many died due to bashar the Iranians and the Russians now. And see how many died at the hands if the rebels. Not daesh the rebels. And u will know who is doing what.


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Ive been saying for years that rebels are poor peasants, unlike Assadists and Hezbollah who are armed to teeth and trained from childhood mercenaries. Ive seen video where one rebel tried to load mortar upsidown trice.


poor peasants took more than half the country and held off a trained military ? they truly must have 'god' on their side.

who are you kidding, man.. those guys are hardened jihadists, chechens, pakistan taliban, all sorts of other nasties.

the real popular uprising, Obama's "farmers or teachers or pharmacists" were wiped out long ago, been all Saudi and Turkey aided worst of humanity, real scum fighting there since. 

why are you so strongly supportive of these animals ? you do realize that they'd like nothing better than to destroy Israel if they ever prevail in the Syrian war, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-72M1 said:


> poor peasants took more than half the country and held off a trained military ? they truly must have 'god' on their side.
> 
> who are you kidding, man.. those guys are hardened jihadists, chechens, pakistan taliban, all sorts of other nasties.
> 
> the real popular uprising, Obama's "farmers or teachers or pharmacists" were wiped out long ago, been all Saudi and Turkey aided worst of humanity, real scum fighting there since.
> 
> why are you so strongly supportive of these animals ? you do realize that they'd like nothing better than to destroy Israel if they ever prevail in the Syrian war, right ?



Neither ISIS nor Nusra terrorists won't touch Israel. 2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## The Eagle

I wonder why these jihadis do not go for Israel, the real threat to humanity and still untouchable after all those crimes but whenever there is a sacred war it has to be on an Islamic Soil and claims many civilians.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

"Saudi ground deployment in Syria is final." Gen. Assiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

Serpentine said:


> Neither ISIS nor Nusra terrorists won't touch Israel. 2 sides of the same coin.


I get what you're trying to say there, yes, it does look like nusra are Israel's 'proxies' but in the end these insane islamist jihadis are no one's friends, they'll bite Saudi, Israel, Turkey.. these are out of control snakes. I worry about Turkey in particular because of how deep they are in with the jihad in Syria, might end up like the next Pakistan, who've lost close to a 100,000 this past decade and a bit when they had no choice but to go against their own snakes.


----------



## Tameem

BLACKEAGLE said:


> "Saudi ground deployment in Syria is final." Gen. Assiri



My Guess......Both Arabs (KSA+Egypt) & Turks will hopes-in in this theater Together.


----------



## T-72M1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684906901826572288


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> poor peasants took more than half the country and held off a trained military ? they truly must have 'god' on their side.


There are 3 reasons:
1) There was mass defection from SAA, more than half defected.
2) SAA Alawite elite is extremely corrupt. Vaunted 4th division and Republican Guards showed themselves completely useless in this war.
3) Rebels are fighting for their home. Assadists fight to subjugate them.



> who are you kidding, man.. those guys are hardened jihadists, chechens, pakistan taliban, all sorts of other nasties.


Percent of such jihadist is tiny. Mainly in small JMA unit.



> the real popular uprising, Obama's "farmers or teachers or pharmacists" were wiped out long ago, been all Saudi and Turkey aided worst of humanity, real scum fighting there since.


Thats not true. There are thousands of rebel videos they talk local Syrian dialects. As I said before even Damascus Arabic is quite different from Aleppo Arabic. Not talking about Egyptian or Saudi which are almost like different language.



> why are you so strongly supportive of these animals ? you do realize that they'd like nothing better than to destroy Israel if they ever prevail in the Syrian war, right ?


I dont like calling people animals and generalization.



Serpentine said:


> Neither ISIS nor Nusra terrorists won't touch Israel. 2 sides of the same coin.


ISIS did attack Israel from Gaza and Sinai. Salafist groups linked to Nusra also did attack Israel from Lebanon and Sinai. Ironically its Hezbollah which protects Israeli border from such attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Aslan said:


> Search for hiziz role in all kinds of bombings in kuwait and saudi. *And we are not even talking of 10 years ago but 80s*



Sir 2006 was 10 years ago and the 80's were 36 years ago.


----------



## Aslan

Metanoia said:


> Sir 2006 was 10 years ago and the 80's were 36 years ago.


No shit and what did I say. 
I am not even talking about 10 years ago but the 80s so what's ur point.


----------



## Metanoia

Aslan said:


> No shit and what did I say.
> I am not even talking about 10 years ago but the 80s so what's ur point.



I misunderstood...nvm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Salman_Farsi said:


> View attachment 292765
> 
> 
> Iraqi Fighter who fights against ISIS in Syria, holding an Iranian made _Sayyad-2_ sniper rifle.


This is in North Aleppo, he fights rebels, not ISIS.
You should also mention that the Sayyad-2 is not Iranian designed at all, it's a copy of the HS .50.



Irfan Baloch said:


> FSA is step one to the road of becoming a cannibalistic Daesh monstrosity
> There R no moderate rebels left they have either escaped to Europe or have been executed by Daesh.
> So , no sympathy for anyone who wants to commit genocide against Syrians based on their faith and ethnicity


Funny how a "counter-terrorism expert" doesn't know jack shit about the situation on the ground but pretends like he knows.
You have again proven to be as intelligent as a donkey on this issue. See your way out of this thread.

Jaish al Islam releases an hour long video about preparations for the operation in September 2015 (pre-Russian bombing) on cutting the Damascus/Homs road:





Summary: - JAI cut Damascus/Homs highway
- JAI found a *huge* underground complex which all branches of military intelligence operated in, and found lots of information about the hierarchy and structure of intelligence.
- JAI was able to take the hills but lost them after 45 days, they still hold most of the territory gained.
- JAI launched offensives on 3 separate areas: Tall Kurdi (feint attack, designed to draw backup to Tall Kurdi (which is still JAI-held) and the Adra Women's prison complex (regime held)), Dahiyat al Assad (offensive failed as regime was informed of it prior, regime pulled forces from Zabadani in order to reinforce Dahiyat al Assad), and the mountains, offensive was successful, however a regime counteroffensive was able to regain the mountaintops, albeit not any of the ground below. Highway still cut.
- Rebels: captured 2 Gvozdikas, captured and destroyed multiple tanks and Shilkas, and captured ATGMs (lots of Konkurs, Milan, and some Red-arrow (HJ-8)), & lots of ammunition from depots.
- Regime made ~223 attempts to storm the mountains, and eventually succeeded (high number of attempts due ot huge underground complex)
- Regime lost 770 troops, of them 70 were captured.
- 55 tanks & armored vehicles were destroyed
- 115 utility vehicles were destroyed
- 45 HMGs & MMGs were destroyed (Rebels classify 23mm as "HMG" and 14.5mm as "MMG")
- 6 Gvozdikas were destroyed, as well as some towed artillery
*Part about the underground complex starts at 36:50.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceri

like_a_boss said:


>


Iran is the only Middle Eastern country that actively supports a mass murdering psychopath aka Assad. Glass house and stone.
Israel is not even a Muslim country, but they don't go on a rampage murdering hundreds of thousands of Muslims in the Middle East because they want to hang on to an illegitimate dictator in Syria who does not represent the 80+% percent sunni majority.
It takes brain to process this simple piece of information, maybe my expectation exceeds the reality.

Who pays for Iran and Russia's active destruction of Syria? Is it Iran and Russia?
How many refugees did Iran and Russia recieve? Of course, the destabilization of Syria does not effect these Dictator supporting countries. Because you don't have the capacity to feed and house 3 million war refugees.
Russia is playing with fire in Syria. They solely rely on their nuclear warheads on a potential "conventional warfare" - all other military technology is obsolete. Creating and supporting mass slaughterer Assad.

Iranian leaders are incompetent and borderline mentally challenged. If they believe they have any legitimate cause in Syria and backing Assad they are gravely mistaken. This Syria policy completely ruined your "just country" reputation who stood up to US imperialist expansion in Middle East. No human being with an ounce of brain will stand behind Iran's policy in Syria, take religion out of the equation, this has nothing to do with Sunni or Shia, it has only to do with actively supporting and orchestrating potentially the biggest genocide and mass migration of the 21st century

Don't even mention your favorite excuse ISIS. ISIS filled up the power vacuum following Assad's active war on his own people. Number of civillian deaths at the hand of ISIS and Assad is non-comparable. ISIS did not just materialize from nothing, it came from grave injustices in Syria and Iraq, people were jobless and did not have legitimate government that looked out for them - hence they took matters to own hand, hanging unto what they had left = religion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

RoadRunner401 said:


> When 'the rebels' first took control of these towns there seemed little concern about the consequences of their actions. In fact, it was a cause for celebration, amongst the terrorist supporters. Now the legitimate government (like 'em or not) is asserting its authority's and re-establishing their control. It has to be recognized that when any group takes up arms against the ruling party they take on all the consequences of their actions whether they are Syrian rebels or the French resistance. They should also accept that however, righteous their cause, there will be collateral damage amongst defenceless civilians and they must own up to the fact that, in this case, they started it.



People don't seem to realized that when a group picks up arms and challenges the ruling party, they can't expect to be showered by flowers. Is there anything country in the world where a group can suddenly want to start a caliphate and NOT be challenged by the government, whether it is a democratic government, a communist government, or dictatorship?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> People don't seem to realized that when a group picks up arms and challenges the ruling party, they can't expect to be showered by flowers. Is there anything country in the world where a group can suddenly want to start a caliphate and NOT be challenged by the government, whether it is a democratic government, a communist government, or dictatorship?


Only genuine revolution in human history was Iran Khomeini revolution 1979. All other are fake Illuminati Zionst, Free mason NATO conspiracies. All who support them are nothing but terrorist rats and should be crushed like bugs, tortured expelled, gased to death and barrel bombed with no mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceri

Madali said:


> People don't seem to realized that when a group picks up arms and challenges the ruling party, they can't expect to be showered by flowers. Is there anything country in the world where a group can suddenly want to start a caliphate and NOT be challenged by the government, whether it is a democratic government, a communist government, or dictatorship?


Assad government must be really resourceful and competent since they are perfectly capable at state matters, obviously the 5 million external refugees and 10+ million internal refugees speaks for Assad government's case. Also the 300.000+ civillian deaths just demonstrates how technically superior the government is at managing the uprisings in a well functioning state. Delusions everywhere. Disregard the prior grievances and legitimate concerns of Syrians who suffered at the hands of a few thousand elites in Damascus. The uprisings were just orchestrated by foreign involvement, Syria functioned like a paradise prior to the demonstrations and uprisings right? Or do you want me to do basic fact check for you on how Syria was prior to nationwide protest against Assad?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

ANNA News. Deir Ezzor - Euphrates Hotel (English Subtitles)


----------



## MoshteAhani

Ceri said:


> Assad government must be really resourceful and competent since they are perfectly capable at state matters, obviously the 5 million external refugees and 10+ million internal refugees speaks for Assad government's case. Also the 300.000+ civillian deaths just demonstrates how technically superior the government is at managing the uprisings in a well functioning state. Delusions everywhere. Disregard the prior grievances and legitimate concerns of Syrians who suffered at the hands of a few thousand elites in Damascus. The uprisings were just orchestrated by foreign involvement, Syria functioned like a paradise prior to the demonstrations and uprisings right? Or do you want me to do basic fact check for you on how Syria was prior to nationwide protest against Assad?


So why not go to Syria and help the poor rebels ?


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Several International Red Cross and Syrian Red Crescent vehicles that were trying to evacuate people from the surrounded city of "Madaya", have been targeted by terrorists and 3 rescuer have been injured.






Humanitarian aids that have been sent to "Deir ezzor" have been looted by terrorist groups such as the "Jeish ul-Fath" (army of conquest). They save the most for themselves and sell a part to people, for a high price.









Some aids have been dropped to Deir ezzor but it's not clear if they reached the people who need them or no.


----------



## Solomon2

*Ron Ben-Yishai*
*Russia's new Syrian strategy: Ethnic cleansing*

*Analysis:Russia's new strategy to prop Assad up is to destroy rebels' power base through ethnic cleansing, forcing supporters to flee as refugees to neighboring countries and eventually Europe.*

Published: 02.12.16

Russian forces, combined with the Iranians and Hezbollah, have changed their tactics in Syria. With a complete disregard to the international community, they are intensively bombing rebel bases, even at the risk of killing thousands of civilians, and starting a new wave of refugees. The two major focus points in the campaign are the cities of Aleppo and Deraa



It is becoming apparent that a turning point in the favor of the Assad regime, Hezbollah, and the Iranians has occurred in the Syrian Civil War and they have only Vladimir Putin to thank. More specifically – for his vicious yet effective strategy and the generals he has loaned to the regime in order to direct the campaign against the Sunni rebels.


However, what is happening in practice is ethnic cleansing and a new wave of refugees leaving Syria.






*Photo: AP*

Until the arrival of the Russians, the Syrian regime, with the assistance of Hezbollah and the Iranians, fought the rebels by attempting to destroy them piecemeal. These sporadic military operations happened here and there and were fought with little to no overarching goal, except to keep rebels away from places of economic or moral importance, and to stop the capture of military bases and government facilities.


There was also a special, almost sacred effort to stop the massacre of Alawites and Shiites, which the Islamists carried out with glee any time the chance arose. Only occasionally was there a clear military objective with a clear strategic purpose.


This lack of strategy very nearly led to the fall of the Assad regime in the spring of 2015. It was then that the Russians entered the fray - not due to any particular love for the Assad regime or the Iranians, but to protect and defend the strategic interests and assets they had in the country.


Yet, the Russians did not have much success at the beginning of their efforts in Syria. This is because the original method employed by the Russians was a copy of the unsuccessful strategy used by the US-led coalition in Libya, Syria, and Iraq, and against ISIS. The American strategy was based on precision airstrikes, while ground forces would be comprised of local forces- such as the Iraqi army and the Kurdish Peshmerga.


The Russians and the Iranians began their joint operations in Syria in order to eliminate the threat posed by the rebels to the Shiite and the Alawite heartland, specifically the port cities of Latakia and Tartus, cities which also house the principal Russian military installations in Syria.







*Photo: AP*


The ground forces operating beneath the Russian air umbrella were members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Basij militias, and additional Shiite militias from Iraq and Afghanistan. However, this combined Russian-Iranian-Syrian-Hezbollah offensive stalled within three months. While the immediate threat to the city of Latakia was pushed back, further gains were not made.


The Russian generals quickly realized after these three months that their strategy was not working. They understood that the secret weapon of the rebel groups they were fighting lay in the fact that the rebels can melt into the civilian population at will, and that the local Sunni community supports and assists them. And it wasn't as if the Russians were avoiding hitting targets in the middle of crowded Sunni cities and towns. They didn't even take civilian casualties into consideration.


But it seems that the Russians indeed understood this secret weapon - the close ties between the rebel fighters and the communities within which they were fighting. The rebels could go on the offensive from hidden areas within the village, then return and blend in with the civilian population when the response came. This was a classic guerrilla war which the rebels were able to fight for an unlimited amount of time.


To top it all off, these fighters are people who were born and raised in these villages, and the civilian population provided them with everything they needed - moral support, food from UN aid convoys, medical attention, hiding places, and firing positions from within private houses and schools.


On top of this, the assimilation of the rebels into the population of non-combatants triggered international condemnation of airstrikes on these rebel positions. The Russians had to start planning their strikes with additional auction. In short, all the tactics that the IDF has dealt with in its wars against Hezbollah in Lebanon and Hamas in Gaza were working marvelously for the rebels in Syria. Therefore, the Russian generals, who had learned from the Russian experiences in Chechnya, Afghanistan, and now Syria, decided to take off their gloves and brush off all criticism coming from the international community.


They understood that to bring about a turning point, they would have to denigrate the fighting capabilities of the Syrian guerillas, and that they would have to separate the rebels from their two principal power bases: support by the civilian population and outside military assistance received via Turkey, Jordan, and Lebanon.


The new strategy the Russians formulated was to destroy these power bases through ethnic cleansing, and force them to flee as refugees to Turkey, Jordan, and Lebanon, and from there on to Europe. As a complementary measure, they would subject those who stayed to blockades and sieges, starving those who refused to leave.


And therefore, according to credible western sources, the "Russian System" has been activated in Syria. First; they determine senior commanders in the Russian-Iranian-Hezbollah coalition who are from communities which are under rebel occupation, and base them and consolidate these forces who are loyal and essential to the Assad regime. The Russians will then start an intensive bombing campaign of these cities, day and night, with no effort to differentiate between combatant and civilian.


At the same time, the Syrian military, alongside Hezbollah and the Iranians, concentrate their forces on the ground. Infantry units then perform a survey of the area next to the bombed out town. Most of the civilians and rebels who had survived the bombings will have already run for their lives, or will have taken cover in the basements and cellars of the houses throughout the village. And even then, the Syrian military and its allies are in no rush to go into the town to capture it. They simply situate themselves at the entrances to the town, and set up a siege.


The rebels and civilians who survived the bombing can't escape or start over. They don't get any food, water, or anything else which would permit them to live. Between this, and the Russian bombs which continue to fall on them, they are faced with two equally bad options: to either die of hunger or the bombs, or surrender and be killed on the spot.


By contrast, the tactics during the beginning of the civil war were much different: the Syrian forces would enter the towns from which the rebels fled, imbued with a sense of victory, while the civilians (who were also supporters of the rebels) continued to live in the towns. The area would then stay under the control of Hezbollah or the regime until the rebels were able to regroup and be re-armed by the Americans or the Saudis, and then, with the help of the civilians, would come in and retake the city. And the cycle would continue.






*Photo: Reuters*


Just the knowledge of the brutal Russian and Iranian strategy - the indiscriminate carpet bombings, the merciless sieges, and the cutting off of supply routes - has sent a tsunami of people, rushing towards the border. Non-combatants and rebels both are fleeing for their lives to the border in their thousands before it is too late. They are worried that the Iranian, Syrian, and Hezbollah ground forces will cut off the escape routes to Turkish and Jordanian borders, and that they will find themselves hungry and under siege, dependent on the grace of a Syrian government which knows no mercy.


*A sensitive situation on the Golan Heights *
The Russian-Iranian-Hezbollah coalition is currently using this new strategy on two fronts: Aleppo and Deraa.


Deraa, the less important of the two fronts, is situated in southern Syria, close to the border with Jordan. The revolution was started here five years ago by Sunni tribesmen angry at the regime. This city is of moral and symbolic importance, and its capture would deal a harsh blow to the rebels' morale. It will also make it more difficult for the rebels to receive assistance from Jordan, as that border would be cut off. Finally, the fall of Deraa would deal a harsh blow to the Nusra Front, as it main headquarters are located there.


In addition, Deraa is only 25 miles from the border fence on the Golan Heights. Therefore, whatever happens in Deraa will have an indirect effect on Israel. If the Assad regime is able to capture the city, the next step may be to open up an offensive to recapture the Syrian Golan, with the help of Hezbollah and the Iranians, and plenty of Russian air support. This is not an ideal situation for Israel. It will require Russian jets to operate dangerously close to the Israeli border, and will test the coordination between the IDF and the Russian air force.


If the Russian-Syrian collation is able to conquer the Syrian Golan heights, it will be easier for the Iranians and Hezbollah to open up another front for terrorist acts against Israel. It is likely that the Russians would not stop Hezbollah and the Iranians, so long as their actions don't lead to another war.


However, the principal offensive of the Russian-Shiite coalition is taking place in Aleppo in northern Syria. It is the second largest city in the county, but is the most important city strategically, economically, and culturally. It is considered the most important city which is not under complete government control. The Free Syrian Army, Islamist groups such as the Nusra Front, Army of Islam, and Ahrar a-Sham, are all in control of different parts of the city. ISIS even maintains a small presence within Aleppo, but controls large swathes of territory to the east and north of the city.





*Photo: Getty Images*

The capture of Aleppo may determine the fate of the fight for the rest of northern Syria, and represent another major turning point for the embattled Assad regime. A victory here has the ability to cut the off the Sunni rebels' access to the border with Turkey, and trap them between the Syrian regime in the south, the Kurdish forces in the north, and ISIS in the east.


There are people in Washington and London who believe that if only they could get stinger anti-aircraft missiles into the hands of the rebels, the will be able to defend themselves in the face of Russian airstrikes. Happy is the believer. The Russians are not impressed and are in no rush. Their Sukhoi-30 jets continue to pound cities and agricultural towns around Aleppo from the air, and even hit targets within the city itself. Meanwhile, Syrian, Iranian, and Hezbollah forces are happy on the ground, and are capturing town after town.

It seems that the Russian and Iranian generals intend to bomb Aleppo to smithereens, and then put up a siege around the city. The Iranian, Syrian, and Hezbollah militants are not in any hurry to enter the city for street to street fighting. Instead, they will wait until the starved city surrenders and falls into their hands like dried fruit. The coalition has already closed off one of the central highways connecting Aleppo with the Turkish border. All that remains is one narrow corridor which is soon to be closed off as well. Tens of thousands have already begun to gather at the border crossing next to the Turkish town of Kilis yet the Turkish government only permits an infinitesimal number of them - the heavily wounded and desperately ill- to cross into its territory.


Erdogan has issued strong condemnations against Russian brutality, but has also exploited the humanitarian crisis to try to convince the Americans and Russians to establish a “safe zone” for refugees in Syrian territory, along the southern Turkish border. The Turkish President has advocated for this option because he does not want more refugees to enter Turkey. Meanwhile Chancellor Angela Merkel is pressuring Erdogan to accept more refugees and allow them to stay in Turkish territory.


Erdogan wants to pressure the Americans to create a no-fly zone along the Turkish-Syrian border to protect the refugees and the Turkmen minority, rebelling against Assad. However, these efforts are in vain. Washington has decided that the war against ISIS is more important than removing Assad. Thus, it does not want to confront the Russians and its proxies and instead is cooperating with it.


President Obama wants to resolve the crisis through diplomatic means with the Russians as it did with the chemical weapons issue in 2013. Thus, Obama is turning his back on the cries of Syrian citizens and rebels fleeing for their lives, as well as their Saudi and Turkish backers..


Meanwhile, the largest ethnic cleansing in history since World War II continues: eight million Syrians- one third of the entire Syrian population- are already refugees either in Syria or in other countries. If that is not ethnic cleansing- then there simply is no longer any meaning to the phrase. The number of dead has long since passed 300,000 and it seems that the number of wounded is closing in on a million. Year after year the UN passes resolutions alleging that the Syrian government's actions border on crimes against humanity. Meanwhile, Obama, the UK, and the EU stand on the sidelines, silently hoping that the Russians will be able to avert a humanitarian crisis.


The Russian foreign minister stood up to the West and presented two a simple option to them: permit Aleppo and its residents to bleed and starve to death – or the West, the Gulf countries, and Turkey will force the rebel groups to accept the Russian peace plan. This plan, which was drawn up by the Kremlin, and in consultation with the Americans, will permit Assad to continue to rule for another year and a half until the next round of Syrian general elections, and then step down in peace.

The supposedly new regime that will be formed in Syria will be comprised of Assad loyalists and will maintain the interests of the Shiites, Russians, and Iranians.


The rebels have rejected Russian, British and Saudi peace plans. They demand that Assad be thrown out of power as soon as the peace process begins, not when it ends. However, United Nations Envoy to Syria Staffan de Mistura suggests first declaring a partial or full ceasefire, then providing humanitarian supplies for besieged and starving towns – and only then discussing specific details.


----------



## Daneshmand

T-72M1 said:


> ok, this was absolutely hilarious, FSA terrorists 'accidentally' use the wrong remote and blow themselves up instead of turning on the AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning, the vid is graphic in bits, but just watch the first 20 seconds anyway
> 
> @Irfan Baloch sir I hope it's halal to share the vid with warning and wont get a ban for it, you've been known to enjoy some of these 'accidents'



Absolute retards! And we are to believe these retarded cannibals are fighting for Jeffersonian democracy and liberal egalitarian values. These dumb-dumbs can not choose between the remote controls, how can they be trusted to choose the world's destiny?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> People don't seem to realized that when a group picks up arms and challenges the ruling party, they can't expect to be showered by flowers. Is there anything country in the world where a group can suddenly want to start a caliphate and NOT be challenged by the government, whether it is a democratic government, a communist government, or dictatorship?


Well then shahs forces were completely 100% with in their rights, and did nothing wrong when they were trying to put down the revolution bought by Khomeini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ceri said:


> Assad government must be really resourceful and competent since they are perfectly capable at state matters, obviously the 5 million external refugees and 10+ million internal refugees speaks for Assad government's case. Also the 300.000+ civillian deaths just demonstrates how technically superior the government is at managing the uprisings in a well functioning state. Delusions everywhere. Disregard the prior grievances and legitimate concerns of Syrians who suffered at the hands of a few thousand elites in Damascus. The uprisings were just orchestrated by foreign involvement, Syria functioned like a paradise prior to the demonstrations and uprisings right? Or do you want me to do basic fact check for you on how Syria was prior to nationwide protest against Assad?


these refugees didn't escaped from asad controlled area but from the terrorist controlled areas. Also those 300000 is combined number of armed and civilian forces . but everyone knew that every terrorist is a civilian according to their apologists .


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


>












side with the Iranians on Syria but I'm both pro Israel and pro Iran, hope one day we can all get along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Ceri said:


> Assad government must be really resourceful and competent since they are perfectly capable at state matters, obviously the 5 million external refugees and 10+ million internal refugees speaks for Assad government's case. Also the 300.000+ civillian deaths just demonstrates how technically superior the government is at managing the uprisings in a well functioning state. Delusions everywhere. Disregard the prior grievances and legitimate concerns of Syrians who suffered at the hands of a few thousand elites in Damascus. The uprisings were just orchestrated by foreign involvement, Syria functioned like a paradise prior to the demonstrations and uprisings right? Or do you want me to do basic fact check for you on how Syria was prior to nationwide protest against Assad?



Your analyse is good if you see the things in one direcctin but some strategists see behind the horizont.
Syria and Syrian peoples have lost a lot from this dirty war but they don't lost the country ...so after the peace agreement will start rebuikding and there will be lot job for Russians,Chinese,American,Iranian companies but not for others ..others will stay with middle finger and troubles with emigrants and reffugies.
On other way in next 15-20 years Syria will have veterans ,dogs of wars and after 5 years of bloody war they are so skilled to defend their country and to do troubles in others...
Winers are big countries ,fucked up are the others - supporters of terrorists
So, bullshit of articles what they write that 100 000 Saudis,Turks that are ready to fight on Syrian front are just fine for kids but in reality that is imagination because even Turkey special units are not comparable with someone who is on war terrain almost 5 year...Such peoples becomes mad killers ,and tombs in turkey or saudi arabia are not ready for such adventure.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Salman_Farsi said:


> Several International Red Cross and Syrian Red Crescent vehicles that were trying to evacuate people from the surrounded city of "Madaya", have been targeted by terrorists and 3 rescuer have been injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanitarian aids that have been sent to "Deir ezzor" have been looted by terrorist groups such as the "Jeish ul-Fath" (army of conquest). They save the most for themselves and sell a part to people, for a high price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some aids have been dropped to Deir ezzor but it's not clear if they reached the people who need them or no.



What the hell you are talking about? 
Those humanitarian aid was delivered by the government for free




See passports and the list on the table?





If you trying to make a fake news at least have a shame and don't steal a photos


----------



## Ceri

Tsilihin said:


> Your analyse is good if you see the things in one direcctin but some strategists see behind the horizont.
> Syria and Syrian peoples have lost a lot from this dirty war but they don't lost the country ...so after the peace agreement will start rebuikding and there will be lot job for Russians,Chinese,American,Iranian companies but not for others ..others will stay with middle finger and troubles with emigrants and reffugies.
> On other way in next 15-20 years Syria will have veterans ,dogs of wars and after 5 years of bloody war they are so skilled to defend their country and to do troubles in others...
> Winers are big countries ,fucked up are the others - supporters of terrorists
> So, bullshit of articles what they write that 100 000 Saudis,Turks that are ready to fight on Syrian front are just fine for kids but in reality that is imagination because even Turkey special units are not comparable with someone who is on war terrain almost 5 year...Such peoples becomes mad killers ,and tombs in turkey or saudi arabia are not ready for such adventure.....


Assad's days are counted. Hopefully the new leadership of Syria in the future will be an Arabic one supported by the Arab world and Turkey. Contrary to your dreams, Syria consists of 80% Sunni arabs, after removing extreme elements, the newly formed government will most likely be hugely Turkey backed. Since Turkey took care of Syrians the most, this is a long term strategy that guys like you are oblivious to.
Assad proved his illegitimacy. Shitty media like Press TV and RT News nonsense propaganda cannot change facts on the ground in an age of information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Barmaley said:


> What the hell you are talking about?
> Those humanitarian aid was delivered by the government for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See passports and the list on the table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you trying to make a fake news at least have a shame and don't steal a photos


You misunderstood it, brother. I didn't say that the government sells aids to people, I said a part of governmental aids have been looted by terrorists; and the pics aren't related to that update.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> Well then shahs forces were completely 100% with in their rights, and did nothing wrong when they were trying to put down the revolution bought by Khomeini



The Iranian revolutionaries would have stupid if they expected the Shah wouldn't react. He did. The reason it succeeded was because it was home grown. Chechens and Saudis and etc did not join.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertycall

“Hezbollah’s project as a resistance party that works to unify the Islamic world has fallen. It is no longer that party that defends the Ummah; instead it plagues the Ummah.” 

Subhi Al-Tufayli (Former Secretary General of Hezbollah).


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Only genuine revolution in human history was Iran Khomeini revolution 1979. All other are fake Illuminati Zionst, Free mason NATO conspiracies. All who support them are nothing but terrorist rats and should be crushed like bugs, tortured expelled, gased to death and barrel bombed with no mercy.



The Egyptian revolution was real.


----------



## Tsilihin

Ceri said:


> Assad's days are counted. Hopefully the new leadership of Syria in the future will be an Arabic one supported by the Arab world and Turkey. Contrary to your dreams, Syria consists of 80% Sunni arabs, after removing extreme elements, the newly formed government will most likely be hugely Turkey backed. Since Turkey took care of Syrians the most, this is a long term strategy that guys like you are oblivious to.
> Assad proved his illegitimacy. Shitty media like Press TV and RT News nonsense propaganda cannot change facts on the ground in an age of information.


You live on reality or in Alice in Wonderland ?? 
The wars are not for ideology, money and power are key factor.
Your comparison is same like we say that in Mexico real believers are guys in narco cartels ..
ISIS or other organizations goes in wars just for profit ,they are scumbags,criminals and nothing more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Madali said:


> it was home grown



from france maybe, where the ayatollah came from?


----------



## Ceri

Tsilihin said:


> You live on reality or in Alice in Wonderland ??
> The wars are not for ideology, money and power are key factor.
> Your comparison is same like we say that in Mexico real believers are guys in narco cartels ..
> ISIS or other organizations goes in wars just for profit ,they are scumbags,criminals and nothing more than that.


ISIS is an excuse used by every country. You should ask yourself that question, i'm not the one ignoring 5 million syrian refugees, or the simple fact that almost every Syrian Arab in that country despises Assad and Iranian/Russian bombardment of their country. If you have the slightest conviction that the government in the future that will replace dictator Assad will be pro- Iran and Russia you are extremely myopic minded.
Or perhaps you think Assad will remain on power indefinately, thanks to Russian presence in Syria forever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Timur said:


> from france maybe, where the ayatollah came from?



Oh, did French civilians join the revolution to start a Parisian Caliphate? Maybe, maybe. You know more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

Madali said:


> Oh, did French civilians join the revolution to start a Parisian Caliphate? Maybe, maybe. You know more.



Alternatively Khomeini's French godfathers returned him to Iran in a VIP jet just in time to prevent the secular left-wing Iranian parties and their supporters from taking power during the Cold War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

libertycall said:


> Alternatively Khomeini's French godfathers returned him to Iran in a VIP jet just in time to prevent the secular left-wing Iranian parties and their supporters from taking power during the Cold War.



So lets say Khomeini was a french agent, how about the actual day to day Revolutionary battles by the people? What percentage of them were French? Would you say 50,000 to be an accurate number, with French weapons smuggled in to help them fight the Shah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

Madali said:


> So lets say Khomeini was a french agent, how about the actual day to day Revolutionary battles by the people? What percentage of them were French? Would you say 50,000 to be an accurate number, with French weapons smuggled in to help them fight the Shah?




Who says he was a French agent? He was a useful idiot. He killed hundreds of thousands of Iranian students. Destroyed its economy. Forced Iran's best and brightest to leave. Created enmity between Iran and every Muslim country in the world by sponsoring Shiite terrorism. Engaged in a fruitless war which he lost according to his own words.

And now his gang who once complained about theft of national resources by the Shah are stealing resources from Iran and depositing them in assets abroad. All the Ayatolloids are at it. Millionaire Mullahs - Forbes

You should read some Ahmad Kasravi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

libertycall said:


> Who says he was a French agent? He was a useful idiot. He killed hundreds of thousands of Iranian students. Destroyed its economy. Forced Iran's best and brightest to leave. Created enmity between Iran and every Muslim country in the world by sponsoring Shiite terrorism. Engaged in a fruitless war which he lost according to his own words.
> 
> And now his gang who once complained about theft of national resources by the Shah are stealing resources from Iran and depositing them in assets abroad. All the Ayatolloids are at it. Millionaire Mullahs - Forbes
> 
> You should read some Ahmad Kasravi.



Okay, so what has that got to do with me saying the revolution was homegrown?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

libertycall said:


> Alternatively Khomeini's French godfathers returned him to Iran in a VIP jet just in time to prevent the secular left-wing Iranian parties and their supporters from taking power during the Cold War.



you are mistaken. French is not the god father.

*God Father is HOLY NAJAF-E-ASHRAF - IRAQ.*

Turkey : Nov 1964 - Oct 1965 11 months
*IRAQ : Oct 1965 - Oct 1978 13 years*
Kuwait : Oct 1978 - Kuwait refused Entry
France : Oct 1978 - Jan 1979 4 months

IMAM KHOMEINI R.A. LANDED IN IRAN ON 01 FEB 1979.

*EMBRACED BY HIS NATION IN A HISTORIC WELCOME.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> The Iranian revolutionaries would have stupid if they expected the Shah wouldn't react. He did. The reason it succeeded was because it was home grown. Chechens and Saudis and etc did not join.


U are an ignorant of special kind by repeating the same bs of ur masters about Chechen and outsiders bs. WhIle the whole world saw the Syrian masses protesting on the streets peacefully while getting shot at by the regime thugs. We saw huge defections from the SAA of those who couldnt kill their own. And yet u claim it otherwise. Have u seen the latest videos of sctarian shia malitias the Iraqis the afghans the pakistanis the lebanese and what else the hell not, driving through Aleppo shouting labaik this that khonenis and what ever dead or alive they could call on. 

And u are whining about a handful of Chechens. U deserve the kind of repressive gov that sits in tehran. And really u deserved what the basigi did to u guys the last time u tried to raise a voice against ur own gov. I say bravo what ever nai sits at the head of gov. Keep it tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> U are an ignorant of special kind by repeating the same bs of ur masters about Chechen and outsiders bs. WhIle the whole world saw the Syrian masses protesting on the streets peacefully while getting shot at by the regime thugs. We saw huge defections from the SAA of those who couldnt kill their own. And yet u claim it otherwise. Have u seen the latest videos of sctarian shia malitias the Iraqis the afghans the pakistanis the lebanese and what else the hell not, driving through Aleppo shouting labaik this that khonenis and what ever dead or alive they could call on.
> 
> And u are whining about a handful of Chechens. U deserve the kind of repressive gov that sits in tehran. And really u deserved what the basigi did to u guys the last time u tried to raise a voice against ur own gov. I say bravo what ever nai sits at the head of gov. Keep it tight.



Wow, calm down. Anytime soon you will strap a bomb to your chest and blow up a mosque.

There are significant data regarding, both foreign fighters and foreign arms into Syria since early days of the revolution. Back in 2011, countries like Qatar were bragging about financing the opposition. Back then they didn't think it would drag on for 5 years with a lot of backlash so they didn't hide it. Now, everyone hides their support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So lets say Khomeini was a french agent, how about the actual day to day Revolutionary battles by the people? What percentage of them were French? Would you say 50,000 to be an accurate number, with French weapons smuggled in to help them fight the Shah?


In 1917 Communist were small portion of revolutionary forces in Russia, yet they managed to capture power and held it for 70 years.

Similar hing happened in Iran. There were many people unhappy with Shah, but then Ayatulas hijacked revolution and keep it through terror and intimidation. How many free elections were held by Ayatulas? - None. 







Do u think these people wanted Ayatulas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Comparing the Syrian rebellion and the Iranien revolution is totally ridiculous. They're two completely different things.
1-The Iranien regime was a total monarchy, without any democratic control on the 'Shah'.
The Syrian regime is a Republic with a parliament and the president has been chosen by the people by election.
2-The Iranian revolutionaries were against the principe of the 'Pahlavi' reign and wanted a democratic system.
The Syrian protestors (the real Syrian civilians who participated in the first peaceful protests) were mainly criticising a part of the governmental policies.
3-The Iranian revolution wasn't supported by any foreign government as it was against the both of West and East influence on Iran.
The Syrian rebellion was supported by the West, the Zionist regime and the Arab dictatorships since its very first days.
4-The Iranian government was fully supported by the US, and the US government intervened against the revolution, without even a request from the 'Shah'.
The Syrian government had no ally like the US for Iran; Iran and Russia intervened after several official request by the Syrian government.
5-The Iranian revolutionaries were under high pressure for many years and any act against the regime was answered by terror and torture, and even after the deployment of the Army in the street, people acted peacefully cause of the order of Imam Khomeini. Iranian official protests started after several years of hidden action and peaceful critics against the regime.
The Syrian official protests started from the first day of actions against the gov't and the first actions of the police has led to armed attacks against the government.
6-The Iranian government was Iranian.
The Syrian rebellion was officially backed by foreign states and now there's thousands of foreign terrorists fighting against the government.
7-The majority of the Iranian people asked one thing: an "Islamic Republic".
In Syria there isn't any consensus; one group want a Caliphate, another want separation, another want a secular Arab state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Salman_Farsi said:


> Comparing the Syrian rebellion and the Iranien revolution is totally ridiculous. They're two completely different things.
> 1-The Iranien regime was a total monarchy, without any democratic control on the 'Shah'.
> The Syrian regime is a Republic with a parliament and the president has been chosen by the people by election.








North Korea is also Democratic Republic then.

Assads' election win margins:

1971: 99.2% 
1978: 99.9% 
1985: 100% 
1991: 99.9% 
1999: 100% 
2000: 99.7% 
2007: 97.6% 
2014: 88.7%

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> In 1917 Communist were small portion of revolutionary forces in Russia, yet they managed to capture power and held it for 70 years.
> 
> Similar hing happened in Iran. There were many people unhappy with Shah, but then Ayatulas hijacked revolution and keep it through terror and intimidation. How many free elections were held by Ayatulas? - None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u think these people wanted Ayatulas?



I was talking about how it was homegrown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> I can't figure out who is more stupid. U for saying what u said. Or the other 2 jokers who thanked u for spewing the same filth all over again.
> 
> And for that blowing up the mosque comment,
> 
> Well what can I expect from a piece of shit, oh sorry I meant to say Iranian.



What happened to your previous post were you called me something worse than "a piece of shit"? Did you delete it or was deleted for you?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I was talking about how it was homegrown.


Situation in Syria is very similar to Afghanistan in 80-es:

Najibullah = Assad
loyal to Najibullah Afghan forces = SAA and NDF
Soviet forces in Afghanistan = Shiite gangs, IRGC, RuAF
Mujahideen = Islamic Front, FSA, Nusra

Both in Afghanistan and in Syria there are some foreigners among the Mujahideen, but overwhelming majority are locals.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Situation in Syria is very similar to Afghanistan in 80-es:
> 
> Najibullah = Assad
> loyal to Najibullah Afghan forces = SAA and NDF
> Soviet forces in Afghanistan = Shiite gangs, IRGC, RuAF
> Mujahideen = Islamic Front, FSA, Nusra
> 
> Both in Afghanistan and in Syria there are some foreigners among the Mujahideen, but overwhelming majority are locals.



So is Syria like Iran or like Afghanistan? I'm confused now.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So is Syria like Iran or like Afghanistan? I'm confused now.


I never said Syria is like Iran.

Iran = undeveloped corrupt version of USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I never said Syria is like Iran.
> 
> Iran = undeveloped corrupt version of USSR



So you agree with me when a few other posters tried to compare it to Iran, and i disagreed, which is how this conversation started and what was being discussed when you jumped in? Great! We agree on something. Baby steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SAA+Hezbollah have captured strategic village of Al-Tamourah which overlooks and has fire control on Anadan, Bayanoon, Hayyan and Hareitan (most important towns in Aleppo suburbs).

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Tamurah:










Al-Tamurah (red)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Madali said:


> The Iranian revolutionaries would have stupid if they expected the Shah wouldn't react. He did. The reason it succeeded was because it was home grown. Chechens and Saudis and etc did not join.



Or USA,Russia Saudia Didnt helped and provided Shah with as much resources as Iran Hezbollah and Russia has provided or providing Assad with


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So you agree with me when a few other posters tried to compare it to Iran, and i disagreed, which is how this conversation started and what was being discussed when you jumped in? Great! We agree on something. Baby steps.


I only noted that evil forces can hijack revolution done by others. This happened in Russia in 1917 and in Iran 1979.

In Afghanistan - Syria analogy I forgot to add a mass ethnic cleaning as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698445099643101185


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698461628245876740

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Madali said:


> Wow, calm down. Anytime soon you will strap a bomb to your chest and blow up a mosque.
> 
> *There are significant data regarding, both foreign fighters and foreign arms into Syria since early days of the revolution. Back in 2011, countries like Qatar were bragging about financing the opposition. Back then they didn't think it would drag on for 5 years with a lot of backlash so they didn't hide it. Now, everyone hides their support*.



Care to share this "Significant data" ? Because Normal people remembers, that early days of revolution was chaotic. Assadists crushing protests sniping them. Syrian soldiers refusing to shoot unarmed people. Only after 6-12 months of extreme violence. Desertions began on mass scale in Syrian army and FSA was formed. Until then there were no Foreign funding and fighters in syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> What happened to your previous post were you called me something worse than "a piece of shit"? Did you delete it or was deleted for you?


I deleted it my self. Well at least I had the courtesy of deleting it unlike u. But I did mean it. And still do.



500 said:


> Situation in Syria is very similar to Afghanistan in 80-es:
> 
> Najibullah = Assad
> loyal to Najibullah Afghan forces = SAA and NDF
> Soviet forces in Afghanistan = Shiite gangs, IRGC, RuAF
> Mujahideen = Islamic Front, FSA, Nusra
> 
> Both in Afghanistan and in Syria there are some foreigners among the Mujahideen, but overwhelming majority are locals.


I hate to say it but I agree with u.

And the worst part is, majority is playing dumb dumb. Either they are ignorant, biased, or just scared. But they don't want to admit the facts, just to be politically correct. Doesn't matter if it is at a cost of half a million or a million dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Solomon2 said:


> *Ron Ben-Yishai*
> *Russia's new Syrian strategy: Ethnic cleansing*
> 
> *Analysis:Russia's new strategy to prop Assad up is to destroy rebels' power base through ethnic cleansing, forcing supporters to flee as refugees to neighboring countries and eventually Europe.*
> 
> Published: 02.12.16
> 
> Russian forces, combined with the Iranians and Hezbollah, have changed their tactics in Syria. With a complete disregard to the international community, they are intensively bombing rebel bases, even at the risk of killing thousands of civilians, and starting a new wave of refugees. The two major focus points in the campaign are the cities of Aleppo and Deraa
> 
> 
> 
> It is becoming apparent that a turning point in the favor of the Assad regime, Hezbollah, and the Iranians has occurred in the Syrian Civil War and they have only Vladimir Putin to thank. More specifically – for his vicious yet effective strategy and the generals he has loaned to the regime in order to direct the campaign against the Sunni rebels.
> 
> 
> However, what is happening in practice is ethnic cleansing and a new wave of refugees leaving Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: AP*
> 
> Until the arrival of the Russians, the Syrian regime, with the assistance of Hezbollah and the Iranians, fought the rebels by attempting to destroy them piecemeal. These sporadic military operations happened here and there and were fought with little to no overarching goal, except to keep rebels away from places of economic or moral importance, and to stop the capture of military bases and government facilities.
> 
> 
> There was also a special, almost sacred effort to stop the massacre of Alawites and Shiites, which the Islamists carried out with glee any time the chance arose. Only occasionally was there a clear military objective with a clear strategic purpose.
> 
> 
> This lack of strategy very nearly led to the fall of the Assad regime in the spring of 2015. It was then that the Russians entered the fray - not due to any particular love for the Assad regime or the Iranians, but to protect and defend the strategic interests and assets they had in the country.
> 
> 
> Yet, the Russians did not have much success at the beginning of their efforts in Syria. This is because the original method employed by the Russians was a copy of the unsuccessful strategy used by the US-led coalition in Libya, Syria, and Iraq, and against ISIS. The American strategy was based on precision airstrikes, while ground forces would be comprised of local forces- such as the Iraqi army and the Kurdish Peshmerga.
> 
> 
> The Russians and the Iranians began their joint operations in Syria in order to eliminate the threat posed by the rebels to the Shiite and the Alawite heartland, specifically the port cities of Latakia and Tartus, cities which also house the principal Russian military installations in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: AP*
> 
> 
> The ground forces operating beneath the Russian air umbrella were members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Basij militias, and additional Shiite militias from Iraq and Afghanistan. However, this combined Russian-Iranian-Syrian-Hezbollah offensive stalled within three months. While the immediate threat to the city of Latakia was pushed back, further gains were not made.
> 
> 
> The Russian generals quickly realized after these three months that their strategy was not working. They understood that the secret weapon of the rebel groups they were fighting lay in the fact that the rebels can melt into the civilian population at will, and that the local Sunni community supports and assists them. And it wasn't as if the Russians were avoiding hitting targets in the middle of crowded Sunni cities and towns. They didn't even take civilian casualties into consideration.
> 
> 
> But it seems that the Russians indeed understood this secret weapon - the close ties between the rebel fighters and the communities within which they were fighting. The rebels could go on the offensive from hidden areas within the village, then return and blend in with the civilian population when the response came. This was a classic guerrilla war which the rebels were able to fight for an unlimited amount of time.
> 
> 
> To top it all off, these fighters are people who were born and raised in these villages, and the civilian population provided them with everything they needed - moral support, food from UN aid convoys, medical attention, hiding places, and firing positions from within private houses and schools.
> 
> 
> On top of this, the assimilation of the rebels into the population of non-combatants triggered international condemnation of airstrikes on these rebel positions. The Russians had to start planning their strikes with additional auction. In short, all the tactics that the IDF has dealt with in its wars against Hezbollah in Lebanon and Hamas in Gaza were working marvelously for the rebels in Syria. Therefore, the Russian generals, who had learned from the Russian experiences in Chechnya, Afghanistan, and now Syria, decided to take off their gloves and brush off all criticism coming from the international community.
> 
> 
> They understood that to bring about a turning point, they would have to denigrate the fighting capabilities of the Syrian guerillas, and that they would have to separate the rebels from their two principal power bases: support by the civilian population and outside military assistance received via Turkey, Jordan, and Lebanon.
> 
> 
> The new strategy the Russians formulated was to destroy these power bases through ethnic cleansing, and force them to flee as refugees to Turkey, Jordan, and Lebanon, and from there on to Europe. As a complementary measure, they would subject those who stayed to blockades and sieges, starving those who refused to leave.
> 
> 
> And therefore, according to credible western sources, the "Russian System" has been activated in Syria. First; they determine senior commanders in the Russian-Iranian-Hezbollah coalition who are from communities which are under rebel occupation, and base them and consolidate these forces who are loyal and essential to the Assad regime. The Russians will then start an intensive bombing campaign of these cities, day and night, with no effort to differentiate between combatant and civilian.
> 
> 
> At the same time, the Syrian military, alongside Hezbollah and the Iranians, concentrate their forces on the ground. Infantry units then perform a survey of the area next to the bombed out town. Most of the civilians and rebels who had survived the bombings will have already run for their lives, or will have taken cover in the basements and cellars of the houses throughout the village. And even then, the Syrian military and its allies are in no rush to go into the town to capture it. They simply situate themselves at the entrances to the town, and set up a siege.
> 
> 
> The rebels and civilians who survived the bombing can't escape or start over. They don't get any food, water, or anything else which would permit them to live. Between this, and the Russian bombs which continue to fall on them, they are faced with two equally bad options: to either die of hunger or the bombs, or surrender and be killed on the spot.
> 
> 
> By contrast, the tactics during the beginning of the civil war were much different: the Syrian forces would enter the towns from which the rebels fled, imbued with a sense of victory, while the civilians (who were also supporters of the rebels) continued to live in the towns. The area would then stay under the control of Hezbollah or the regime until the rebels were able to regroup and be re-armed by the Americans or the Saudis, and then, with the help of the civilians, would come in and retake the city. And the cycle would continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: Reuters*
> 
> 
> Just the knowledge of the brutal Russian and Iranian strategy - the indiscriminate carpet bombings, the merciless sieges, and the cutting off of supply routes - has sent a tsunami of people, rushing towards the border. Non-combatants and rebels both are fleeing for their lives to the border in their thousands before it is too late. They are worried that the Iranian, Syrian, and Hezbollah ground forces will cut off the escape routes to Turkish and Jordanian borders, and that they will find themselves hungry and under siege, dependent on the grace of a Syrian government which knows no mercy.
> 
> 
> *A sensitive situation on the Golan Heights *
> The Russian-Iranian-Hezbollah coalition is currently using this new strategy on two fronts: Aleppo and Deraa.
> 
> 
> Deraa, the less important of the two fronts, is situated in southern Syria, close to the border with Jordan. The revolution was started here five years ago by Sunni tribesmen angry at the regime. This city is of moral and symbolic importance, and its capture would deal a harsh blow to the rebels' morale. It will also make it more difficult for the rebels to receive assistance from Jordan, as that border would be cut off. Finally, the fall of Deraa would deal a harsh blow to the Nusra Front, as it main headquarters are located there.
> 
> 
> In addition, Deraa is only 25 miles from the border fence on the Golan Heights. Therefore, whatever happens in Deraa will have an indirect effect on Israel. If the Assad regime is able to capture the city, the next step may be to open up an offensive to recapture the Syrian Golan, with the help of Hezbollah and the Iranians, and plenty of Russian air support. This is not an ideal situation for Israel. It will require Russian jets to operate dangerously close to the Israeli border, and will test the coordination between the IDF and the Russian air force.
> 
> 
> If the Russian-Syrian collation is able to conquer the Syrian Golan heights, it will be easier for the Iranians and Hezbollah to open up another front for terrorist acts against Israel. It is likely that the Russians would not stop Hezbollah and the Iranians, so long as their actions don't lead to another war.
> 
> 
> However, the principal offensive of the Russian-Shiite coalition is taking place in Aleppo in northern Syria. It is the second largest city in the county, but is the most important city strategically, economically, and culturally. It is considered the most important city which is not under complete government control. The Free Syrian Army, Islamist groups such as the Nusra Front, Army of Islam, and Ahrar a-Sham, are all in control of different parts of the city. ISIS even maintains a small presence within Aleppo, but controls large swathes of territory to the east and north of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo: Getty Images*
> 
> The capture of Aleppo may determine the fate of the fight for the rest of northern Syria, and represent another major turning point for the embattled Assad regime. A victory here has the ability to cut the off the Sunni rebels' access to the border with Turkey, and trap them between the Syrian regime in the south, the Kurdish forces in the north, and ISIS in the east.
> 
> 
> There are people in Washington and London who believe that if only they could get stinger anti-aircraft missiles into the hands of the rebels, the will be able to defend themselves in the face of Russian airstrikes. Happy is the believer. The Russians are not impressed and are in no rush. Their Sukhoi-30 jets continue to pound cities and agricultural towns around Aleppo from the air, and even hit targets within the city itself. Meanwhile, Syrian, Iranian, and Hezbollah forces are happy on the ground, and are capturing town after town.
> 
> It seems that the Russian and Iranian generals intend to bomb Aleppo to smithereens, and then put up a siege around the city. The Iranian, Syrian, and Hezbollah militants are not in any hurry to enter the city for street to street fighting. Instead, they will wait until the starved city surrenders and falls into their hands like dried fruit. The coalition has already closed off one of the central highways connecting Aleppo with the Turkish border. All that remains is one narrow corridor which is soon to be closed off as well. Tens of thousands have already begun to gather at the border crossing next to the Turkish town of Kilis yet the Turkish government only permits an infinitesimal number of them - the heavily wounded and desperately ill- to cross into its territory.
> 
> 
> Erdogan has issued strong condemnations against Russian brutality, but has also exploited the humanitarian crisis to try to convince the Americans and Russians to establish a “safe zone” for refugees in Syrian territory, along the southern Turkish border. The Turkish President has advocated for this option because he does not want more refugees to enter Turkey. Meanwhile Chancellor Angela Merkel is pressuring Erdogan to accept more refugees and allow them to stay in Turkish territory.
> 
> 
> Erdogan wants to pressure the Americans to create a no-fly zone along the Turkish-Syrian border to protect the refugees and the Turkmen minority, rebelling against Assad. However, these efforts are in vain. Washington has decided that the war against ISIS is more important than removing Assad. Thus, it does not want to confront the Russians and its proxies and instead is cooperating with it.
> 
> 
> President Obama wants to resolve the crisis through diplomatic means with the Russians as it did with the chemical weapons issue in 2013. Thus, Obama is turning his back on the cries of Syrian citizens and rebels fleeing for their lives, as well as their Saudi and Turkish backers..
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the largest ethnic cleansing in history since World War II continues: eight million Syrians- one third of the entire Syrian population- are already refugees either in Syria or in other countries. If that is not ethnic cleansing- then there simply is no longer any meaning to the phrase. The number of dead has long since passed 300,000 and it seems that the number of wounded is closing in on a million. Year after year the UN passes resolutions alleging that the Syrian government's actions border on crimes against humanity. Meanwhile, Obama, the UK, and the EU stand on the sidelines, silently hoping that the Russians will be able to avert a humanitarian crisis.
> 
> 
> The Russian foreign minister stood up to the West and presented two a simple option to them: permit Aleppo and its residents to bleed and starve to death – or the West, the Gulf countries, and Turkey will force the rebel groups to accept the Russian peace plan. This plan, which was drawn up by the Kremlin, and in consultation with the Americans, will permit Assad to continue to rule for another year and a half until the next round of Syrian general elections, and then step down in peace.
> 
> The supposedly new regime that will be formed in Syria will be comprised of Assad loyalists and will maintain the interests of the Shiites, Russians, and Iranians.
> 
> 
> The rebels have rejected Russian, British and Saudi peace plans. They demand that Assad be thrown out of power as soon as the peace process begins, not when it ends. However, United Nations Envoy to Syria Staffan de Mistura suggests first declaring a partial or full ceasefire, then providing humanitarian supplies for besieged and starving towns – and only then discussing specific details.


No wonder why Ukraine and the former USSR states hates them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I only noted that evil forces can hijack revolution done by others. This happened in Russia in 1917 and in Iran 1979.
> 
> In Afghanistan - Syria analogy I forgot to add a mass ethnic cleaning as well:
> 
> View attachment 293585



Interesting. But we weren't discussing that at all. Any other unrelated subject you want to discuss? How about the price of apples in Hungary?



Bratva said:


> Care to share this "Significant data" ? Because Normal people remembers, that early days of revolution was chaotic. Assadists crushing protests sniping them. Syrian soldiers refusing to shoot unarmed people. Only after 6-12 months of extreme violence. Desertions began on mass scale in Syrian army and FSA was formed. Until then there were no Foreign funding and fighters in syria.




This is a 5 minute search. Result is a CNN article from Feb, 2012
Qatar: Kingmakers in Syria? – Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs

See how positive light is being shown on Qatar's involvement in Libya and Syria. Why isn't Qatar bragging about their involvement in Syria anymore? Why aren't all you guys constantly congratulating the Emir for helping to push out Qadaffi and free Libya? Why did you guys all forget Libya? Why was the news so open about Qatar's and others role in the opposition but not anymore?

The truth is there. 

"Qatar has what Western powers lack in the Arab World: near-limitless reserves of disposable cash, a media network respected by Arab publics, and the ability to intervene with special forces and military trainers without risking tremendous blowback at home or in the court of international public opinion. *Following their successes in Libya and buttressed by their expanding regional connections with ascendant Islamist movements and the new regional juggernaut Turkey, the Qataris have emerged as the quiet kingmakers. *"

So wtf happened? Five years have passed and everyone suddenly has a collective amnesia? Maybe all of you are kids, 20 year olds and 5 years ago, you were teens, but I remember clearly how supporting Islamist movements was a badge of pride for countries like Qatar and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> Interesting. But we weren't discussing that at all. Any other unrelated subject you want to discuss? How about the price of apples in Hungary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 5 minute search. Result is a CNN article from Feb, 2012
> Qatar: Kingmakers in Syria? – Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> See how positive light is being shown on Qatar's involvement in Libya and Syria. Why isn't Qatar bragging about their involvement in Syria anymore? Why aren't all you guys constantly congratulating the Emir for helping to push out Qadaffi and free Libya? Why did you guys all forget Libya? Why was the news so open about Qatar's and others role in the opposition but not anymore?
> 
> The truth is there.
> 
> "Qatar has what Western powers lack in the Arab World: near-limitless reserves of disposable cash, a media network respected by Arab publics, and the ability to intervene with special forces and military trainers without risking tremendous blowback at home or in the court of international public opinion. *Following their successes in Libya and buttressed by their expanding regional connections with ascendant Islamist movements and the new regional juggernaut Turkey, the Qataris have emerged as the quiet kingmakers. *"
> 
> So wtf happened? Five years have passed and everyone suddenly has a collective amnesia? Maybe all of you are kids, 20 year olds and 5 years ago, you were teens, but I remember clearly how supporting Islamist movements was a badge of pride for countries like Qatar and Turkey.


As much as u are brining up qatar again and again, bashar should thank his stars that qatar managed to screw thjngs up on his behalf big time. 
Why do u think the saudis forced the Qataris to take the back seat. But it was just too late then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698524093046337536
Breaking News: Turkey army opens heavy artillery fire on YPG militias near of Azaz and Afrreen.

It begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Aslan said:


> As much as u are brining up qatar again and again, bashar should thank his stars that qatar managed to screw thjngs up on his behalf big time.
> Why do u think the saudis forced the Qataris to take the back seat. But it was just too late then.



Would you agree with me that Qatar shouldn't have gotten involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

interesting analysis of publicly available war footage

Russian artillery supports Assad offensive | Conflict Intelligence Team


----------



## 500

Another Iranian general killed:

Reza Farzaneh







Plus several colonels:














Taghi Arghavani),
Hadi Yaghubvand),
Majid Mohammadi

Ethnic cleansing of Syrian villages is taking hard toll for IRGC terrorists invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceri

Turkey started bombarding PYD positions in Syria Azaz with t155 howitzers



TSK, PYD mevzilerini vuruyor

You can watch the video in the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

like_a_boss said:


>


This is the stupidest argument I have seen.
The reason the Muslim world is like this is because everyone is blaming the Jews...thank God more Sunnis are seeing the light. You shias keep doing what you do best and blame everyone else but yourselves.



Madali said:


> People don't seem to realized that when a group picks up arms and challenges the ruling party, they can't expect to be showered by flowers. Is there anything country in the world where a group can suddenly want to start a caliphate and NOT be challenged by the government, whether it is a democratic government, a communist government, or dictatorship?


Funny how you feel this way about Syria (it's okay to kill civilians because terrorists are among them!!!) but not the same way about what Israel does. Hypocritical much?



Salman_Farsi said:


> Several International Red Cross and Syrian Red Crescent vehicles that were trying to evacuate people from the surrounded city of "Madaya", have been targeted by terrorists and 3 rescuer have been injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanitarian aids that have been sent to "Deir ezzor" have been looted by terrorist groups such as the "Jeish ul-Fath" (army of conquest). They save the most for themselves and sell a part to people, for a high price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some aids have been dropped to Deir ezzor but it's not clear if they reached the people who need them or no.


Oh you Iranians.
There is no Jaish al Fateh in Deir ez Zour. Nor did rebels in Madaya attack aid workers. The aid agencies there have already said this.



Madali said:


> The Iranian revolutionaries would have stupid if they expected the Shah wouldn't react. He did. The reason it succeeded was because it was home grown. Chechens and Saudis and etc did not join.


lol
Syria protests - YouTube
Syrians protesting = not home grown
Alright farsi



Madali said:


> Wow, calm down. Anytime soon you will strap a bomb to your chest and blow up a mosque.
> 
> There are significant data regarding, both foreign fighters and foreign arms into Syria since early days of the revolution. Back in 2011, countries like Qatar were bragging about financing the opposition. Back then they didn't think it would drag on for 5 years with a lot of backlash so they didn't hide it. Now, everyone hides their support.


lol, Gulf states supported Saddam for 8 years. You think they can't support rebels for 20? You'll see what's coming next 



Ceri said:


> Turkey started bombarding PYD positions in Syria Azaz with t155 howitzers
> 
> 
> 
> TSK, PYD mevzilerini vuruyor
> 
> You can watch the video in the link


Firtinas finally going to work. Nice 



Salman_Farsi said:


> Comparing the Syrian rebellion and the Iranien revolution is totally ridiculous. They're two completely different things.
> 1-The Iranien regime was a total monarchy, without any democratic control on the 'Shah'.
> The Syrian regime is a Republic with a parliament and the president has been chosen by the people by election.
> 2-The Iranian revolutionaries were against the principe of the 'Pahlavi' reign and wanted a democratic system.
> The Syrian protestors (the real Syrian civilians who participated in the first peaceful protests) were mainly criticising a part of the governmental policies.
> 3-The Iranian revolution wasn't supported by any foreign government as it was against the both of West and East influence on Iran.
> The Syrian rebellion was supported by the West, the Zionist regime and the Arab dictatorships since its very first days.
> 4-The Iranian government was fully supported by the US, and the US government intervened against the revolution, without even a request from the 'Shah'.
> The Syrian government had no ally like the US for Iran; Iran and Russia intervened after several official request by the Syrian government.
> 5-The Iranian revolutionaries were under high pressure for many years and any act against the regime was answered by terror and torture, and even after the deployment of the Army in the street, people acted peacefully cause of the order of Imam Khomeini. Iranian official protests started after several years of hidden action and peaceful critics against the regime.
> The Syrian official protests started from the first day of actions against the gov't and the first actions of the police has led to armed attacks against the government.
> 6-The Iranian government was Iranian.
> The Syrian rebellion was officially backed by foreign states and now there's thousands of foreign terrorists fighting against the government.
> 7-The majority of the Iranian people asked one thing: an "Islamic Republic".
> In Syria there isn't any consensus; one group want a Caliphate, another want separation, another want a secular Arab state.


Are you that ignorant?
1-Assads' elections results for the past 50 years have been 88% or better. They've been 100% thrice. That's not an election.
2-Syrian protesters protested government policies for a month. After getting shot at, they called for the downfall of the regime.
3-You can't provide proof of that.
4-Syrian gov't always had full support of Hezbollah, Iran, and Russia.
5-My grand uncle was executed in 1982. Friends of family members have disappeared or have been tortured. Every Syrian Sunni knows someone who has been injured, killed, or abducted by Assad.
6-https://Syria protests - YouTube
7-Sure, all Iranians are totally happy with all the laws & Shia theocracy. Women not being able to go to sports events is one. Oh, they're so happy about that I'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ceri said:


> Turkey started bombarding PYD positions in Syria Azaz with t155 howitzers
> 
> 
> 
> TSK, PYD mevzilerini vuruyor
> 
> You can watch the video in the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

"But do not think of those that have been slain in God's cause as dead. Nay, they live, finding their sustenance in the presence of their Lord." [3:169]






Shaheed 'Reza Farzaneh' was the chief of an Iranian cultural organisations related to AGIR.
He was voluntarily sent to Syria as an advisor and has been martyred by Takfiri terrorists at the age of 51. #RIP
اللهم ارزقنا توفیق الشهادة فی سبیلک.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi

If I was doubtful about the legitimacy of our policies in Syria; now, after seeing the consensus of Zionist and terrorist supporters in PDF, I have not even 1% of doubt anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Madali said:


> Would you agree with me that Qatar shouldn't have gotten involved?


This is the only thing I will agree on. Had the fat clown not made a mess asshead would have been history.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, Gulf states supported Saddam for 8 years. You think they can't support rebels for 20? You'll see what's coming next



I agree.


----------



## A.M.

So Saudis want to fight 'ISIS' all of a sudden? They can't fight themselves out of a paper bag honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

A.M. said:


> So Saudis want to fight 'ISIS' all of a sudden? They can't fight themselves out of a paper bag honestly.



They will just send some Uniform to their beloved ISIS and Al Nusrah .... that's all


----------



## 500

Tal Rifaat in Aug 2015:






Now this small town is under insane bombings of RuAF and attacks by Iranian funded sectarian thugs from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

YPG is attacking Tal Rifaat and Ayn Daqnah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698572588365139968


----------



## alarabi

A.M. said:


> So Saudis want to fight 'ISIS' all of a sudden? They can't fight themselves out of a paper bag honestly.



Indeed, Saudi wants to fight ISIS, especially Hezbollah, Iranian terrorists, Iraqi-shia militants and Assad's regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

I see the paid shills are still promoting their political agenda on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

500 said:


> Tal Rifaat in Aug 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this small town is under insane bombings of RuAF and attacks by Iranian funded sectarian thugs from all over the world.


You know people wont take you serious on Iran-related affairs when you fly that damn flag of yours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Somali-Turk

Sad to see a beautiful country like Syria go to waste in this Manner,my country somalia stands with the wishes of the people of syria,Assad need to go asap,let the majority rule the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Somali-Turk said:


> Sad to see a beautiful country like Syria go to waste in this Manner,my country somalia stands with the wishes of the people of syria,Assad need to go asap,let the majority rule the country.



How would the majority rule the country? Would they all sit in the same office and hold the same pen?

Or do you mean majority be allowed to vote? Good morning, the opposition has been denying that for 5 years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ألا يوم كيوم القادسية

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> How would the majority rule the country? Would they all sit in the same office and hold the same pen?
> 
> Or do you mean majority be allowed to vote? Good morning, the opposition has been denying that for 5 years now.


Opposition has been denying votes for 5 years? Really now?
So election results with 88%+ are fair now?


----------



## Hack-Hook

libertycall said:


> “Hezbollah’s project as a resistance party that works to unify the Islamic world has fallen. It is no longer that party that defends the Ummah; instead it plagues the Ummah.”
> 
> Subhi Al-Tufayli (Former Secretary General of Hezbollah).


Hezbollahis all about Lebanon not Islamic world , honestly I can't understand from where you get your information



Dr.Thrax said:


> Opposition has been denying votes for 5 years? Really now?
> So election results with 88%+ are fair now?


when you boycut the election that's what will happen . the opposition shot in its foot in that election and now you guys are crying about it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

What's going on in Syria?



​
There is several analysis about the new NATO/Arab intervention in Syria.
After several successful operation and the liberation of many parts of Aleppo and the two cities of Nubbol and All-Zahra, Turkey and Saudi Arabia are afraid of loosing their influence on Syria and will try to save their track support with their beloved terrorist groups. And they just asked help from USA, and the US supported them. This is the first major analysis.
But some believe that neitherTurkey nor KSA were interested in direct intervention in Syria; and what they're going to do now, is just with the request of the United States.



​
The goal of this intervention is claimed to be "war on ISIS", but it's clear that ISIS isn't the target; but could they reach their main goal: "overthrowing the Syrian Arab Republic" with force of gun?
It's certain that Turkey and Saudi won't "deploy" large number of troops. The plan is mostly helping the terrorists who are in a bad situation now.
This operation won't lead to the defeat of Syria and will just make the war to continue for 2-3 more years and will condemn the negotiations of peace to a failure, before reaching any result…
It's a loose-loose game for both sides and specially the Syrian people. But a big victory for those who have many interests in this war. Those who are happy that Hezbollah and Iran are busy somewhere else than their borders!



​


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Arabs nations and co are not willing to let Assad win the war and take back all of Syria. IS will become land for grab between the two factions. Which may lead the partition of the country.


----------



## spiderkiller

Dr.Thrax said:


> lol, Gulf states supported Saddam for 8 years. You think they can't support rebels for 20? You'll see what's coming next



don't forget the consequences of that support. it resulted in a series of events that created isis , destroyed syria and iraq , started a shia sunni war in the region , destroyed yemen , destroyed libya etc. all of this madness somehow with different proportions started from that support don't forget that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

spiderkiller said:


> don't forget the consequences of that support. it resulted in a series of events that created isis , destroyed syria and iraq , started a shia sunni war in the region , destroyed yemen , destroyed libya etc. all of this madness somehow with different proportions started from that support don't forget that.



I thought the madness started when the Safavis invaded Persia, did a Holocaust of the Sunni Persian majority, ethnically cleansed the rest, and after the Ottoman Caliph tried to invite them to a peace conference, invaded Mesopotamia and massacred the Sunni population of Baghdad, and desecrated the tombs of Imam Abu Hanifa (A.S) one of the four great ulema of the Sunnis and Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (A.S.) the famed Sufi mystic.

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course we could begin sooner and discuss how after the 'revolution', the first thing Khomeini did was declare Sunni Persians not to have the same rights as Shiites, and killed most of the leaders of the Sunnis *including those Sunnis who had supported him. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi




----------



## spiderkiller

libertycall said:


> I thought the madness started when the Safavis invaded Persia, did a Holocaust of the Sunni Persian majority, ethnically cleansed the rest, and after the Ottoman Caliph tried to invite them to a peace conference, invaded Mesopotamia and massacred the Sunni population of Baghdad, and desecrated the tombs of Imam Abu Hanifa (A.S) one of the four great ulema of the Sunnis and Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (A.S.) the famed Sufi mystic.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course we could begin sooner and discuss how after the 'revolution', the first thing Khomeini did was declare Sunni Persians not to have the same rights as Shiites, and killed most of the leaders of the Sunnis *including those Sunnis who had supported him. *


dude base on your logic i say this madness started when bani umayah stole the caliphate or lets go deeper in history it all started when the power seekers after the death of P.mohammad PBUH stole the caliphate from the righteous ruler. you want to go deeper ? it all started from disobeying of adam . get your facts straight and speak with legitimate facts. this madness in region is because of the foreign powers (us fr and ...) and their slaves which started from 8 years war of saddam and his supporters . before that the region was almost peaceful and no one was mushrek or molhed or these crap of these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

turksih priorites 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698869198244683776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698868486341177344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698834377908695040


----------



## libertycall

spiderkiller said:


> dude base on your logic i say this madness started when bani umayah stole the caliphate or lets go deeper in history it all started when the power seekers after the death of P.mohammad PBUH* stole the caliphate from the righteous ruler*. you want to go deeper ? it all started from disobeying of adam . get your facts straight and speak with legitimate facts. this madness in region is because of the foreign powers (us fr and ...) and their slaves which started from 8 years war of saddam and his supporters . before that the region was almost peaceful and no one was mushrek or molhed or these crap of these days.



Righteous ruler? You're suggesting that among all of the tens of thousands of Sahaba at the time there was only one who was righteous? And you call others 'Takfiris'?? If that's the case, the Prophet pbuh should have just restricted his preaching to a handful of people. In fact I'm sure the Quraysh would have happily cut a deal with him on this basis.

Talking about righteous rulers, why did you abandon Imam Zayd Ibn Ali (A.S)? He declared himself Imam. Why have you not included him in the list of Imams?? Is it because he refused to curse Imam Abu Bakr (A.S), Imam Umar (A.S) and Imam Uthman (A.S)? It wasn't the followers of Amir Muawiya (A.S) who killed Imam Ali (A.S), it was his own fanatical supporters angry with him for not being 'righteous' enough.

It is not most of us who base our religious beliefs on the political disagreements of centuries ago.

Regarding Saddam he was a racist and Khomeini was a sectarian fanatic. The former killed non-Arabs, and the latter killed non-Shiites. One was a Hitler and the other a Stalin. Saddam helped the Indians smuggle weapons into Pakistan, and Khomeini helped create sectarian Shiite groups in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

libertycall said:


> Regarding Saddam he was a racist and Khomeini was a sectarian fanatic. The former killed non-Arabs, and the latter killed non-Shiites. One was a Hitler and the other a Stalin. Saddam helped the Indians smuggle weapons into Pakistan, and .



Here is the freaky Part, even years after Saddams death, he is still managing to help with the smuggling of weapons into Pakistan, financed by, House of Saud,isnt that amazing.


----------



## spiderkiller

libertycall said:


> Righteous ruler? You're suggesting that among all of the tens of thousands of Sahaba at the time there was only one who was righteous? And you call others 'Takfiris'?? If that's the case, the Prophet pbuh should have just restricted his preaching to a handful of people. In fact I'm sure the Quraysh would have happily cut a deal with him on this basis.
> 
> Talking about righteous rulers, why did you abandon Imam Zayd Ibn Ali (A.S)? He declared himself Imam. Why have you not included him in the list of Imams?? Is it because he refused to curse Imam Abu Bakr (A.S), Imam Umar (A.S) and Imam Uthman (A.S)? It wasn't the followers of Amir Muawiya (A.S) who killed Imam Ali (A.S), it was his own fanatical supporters angry with him for not being 'righteous' enough.
> 
> It is not most of us who base our religious beliefs on the political disagreements of centuries ago.
> 
> Regarding Saddam he was a racist and Khomeini was a sectarian fanatic. The former killed non-Arabs, and the latter killed non-Shiites. One was a Hitler and the other a Stalin. Saddam helped the Indians smuggle weapons into Pakistan, and Khomeini helped create sectarian Shiite groups in Pakistan.


here is not the place and now is not the time for ideological discussions but let me just tell you something. being a righteous and decent man is different from being a decent and righteous ruler. saying that the ruling of muslim ummah was stolen by unrighteous and power seekers doesn't necessarily mean they were bad or unrighteous muslims. try to understand the difference. the other thing imagine a father is dying and he has a very important legacy and has so many children he knows exactly when he is going to die , is it logical to just leave the children alone with his legacy or heritage? now imagine the father is the prophet of muslim ummah. what legacy is bigger than the fate and destiny of muslim ummah ? don't you believe that a legitimate ruler or father will leave his people with the one that HE think is righteous? what makes prophet pbuh exception ? didn't he assign anyone to rule after him ? or just said ok after my death you choose who is going to rule. is it even logical ? who knows the better future of ummah ? prophet or the council of tribes? don't tell me his name should have been mentioned in quran. there are reasons and facts but unfortunately i'm no preacher and i'm not in the place of talking about the most controversial event in history of islam world . i can NOT say something that may be wrong or is partly true and can harm shia s big picture.


----------



## T-72M1

Russia continue bombing turkish backed jihadi terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

spiderkiller said:


> here is not the place and now is not the time for ideological discussions but let me just tell you something. being a righteous and decent man is different from being a decent and righteous ruler. saying that the ruling of muslim ummah was stolen by unrighteous and power seekers doesn't necessarily mean they were bad or unrighteous muslims. try to understand the difference. the other thing imagine a father is dying and he has a very important legacy and has so many children he knows exactly when he is going to die , is it logical to just leave the children alone with his legacy or heritage? now imagine the father is the prophet of muslim ummah. what legacy is bigger than the fate and destiny of muslim ummah ? don't you believe that a legitimate ruler or father will leave his people with the one that HE think is righteous? what makes prophet pbuh exception ? didn't he assign anyone to rule after him ? or just said ok after my death you choose who is going to rule. is it even logical ? who knows the better future of ummah ? prophet or the council of tribes? don't tell me his name should have been mentioned in quran. there are reasons and facts but unfortunately i'm no preacher and i'm not in the place of talking about the most controversial event in history of islam world . i can NOT say something that may be wrong or is partly true and can harm shia s big picture.



and yet you're engaging in one. Do you really expect me not to respond and just listen to your lectures?

it's exactly the same. There is a difference between a *capable ruler *and a *non-capable ruler*, but the man who is righteous as a person is not called righteous if he's an unrighteous ruler. That's elementary logic. 

you're saying that a muslim can be a thief and tyrant but still be a good muslim? 

Let me say once again. Imam Zayd ibn Ali (A.S) declared that he had the legitimate right to rule Muslims. He was the grandson of Husayn (A.S). If according to your beliefs the only true knowledge of Islam was passed down from the line of Imam Ali (A.S) then how is it that you deny his Imamate? Why are you stealing his claim? 

I agree this topic is better addressed in another thread, but unlike yourself I have no interest in engaging in 'secret' discussions. I'm happy for any Muslim to see for themselves the rights or wrongs of this issue. 

As far as I'm concerned, the leadership of Muslims should be on the basis of election; not on the basis of inheritance because of being Arab or non-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

libertycall said:


> you're saying that a muslim can be a thief and tyrant but still be a good muslim?


let me just answer the green part. that event took place with many tribes and many people involved. we can not judge all of those people based on the decision of 2 or 3 . they just followed them . real thieves were traitors to muslim umma and based on islam philosophy will not be considered as GOOD (the most proportional word in every language. )


----------



## libertycall

spiderkiller said:


> let me just answer the green part. that event took place with many tribes and many people involved. we can not judge all of those people based on the decision of 2 or 3 . they just followed them . real thieves were traitors to muslim umma and based on islam philosophy will not be considered as GOOD (the most proportional word in every language. )




You're in a curious position to claim that people weren't given the right to vote. You don't even believe that the Muslims should have had the right to choose their ruler; since you think that choice of ruler is by 'divine right of blood'. On that basis even if all the Muslims had voted against him, you would have rejected their choice.

Once again, if you believe that all the Muslims were given the names of the future Imams of the Muslims, how is it that Imam Zayd ibn Ali (A.S) despite being a pious brave Muslim and the son of Husayn (A.S) is rejected by you as a Imam? How is it that if according to your beliefs such knowledge was widespread, that Zayd ibn Ali was misguided? Or ar you claiming that he was 'usurping' the rights of others??


----------



## Madali

spiderkiller said:


> let me just answer the green part. that event took place with many tribes and many people involved. we can not judge all of those people based on the decision of 2 or 3 . they just followed them . real thieves were traitors to muslim umma and based on islam philosophy will not be considered as GOOD (the most proportional word in every language. )



Please don't engage with him on Sunni/shia discussions. There are many religious forums all over the web if that needs to be discussed.

Even the smallest debates creates secterian gaps and in such gaps, only the enemies of our country win.


----------



## TheRafael00000

Syria lost most of it's troops. What left is Russian 4000 troops and RAF. Then the Kurdish force a neutral party. So it will be another 4 to 5 years war. In the end, Russia will lose both Iranian support and Kurdish alliance.


----------



## libertycall

Madali said:


> Please don't engage with him on Sunni/shia discussions. There are many religious forums all over the web if that needs to be discussed.
> 
> Even the smallest debates creates secterian gaps and in such gaps, only the enemies of our country win.



Whatever dude. If you can't defend your historical claims, then don't bring them up. Ahmad Kasravi one of your own did and when he asked your leaders in Iran too many awkward questions, he was killed.

The majority of Muslims do not spend their time looking into ancient historical political disputes, that's usually the obsession of smaller sectarian minorities; hence you can bamboozle them with your nonsense. Everything that you say about the first three Imam's of the Muslims, is also claimed by other sects about your leaders, by those who have broken away from you.

That's the mad mentality of sect and sectarian politics, an endless search finding ways to condemn and demonize the views of the majority; born out of a fear that the sect members are going to abandon their beliefs.


----------



## Madali

libertycall said:


> Whatever dude. If you can't defend your historical claims, then don't bring them up. Ahmad Kasravi was one of your own did and when he asked your leaders in Iran too many awkward questions, he was killed.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do not spend their time looking into ancient historical political disputes, that's usually the obsession of smaller sectarian minorities; hence you can bamboozle them with your nonsense. Everything that you say about the first three Imam's of the Muslims, is also claimed by other sects about your leaders by those who have broken away from you.
> 
> That's the mad mentality of sect and sectarian politics, an endless search finding ways to condemn and demonize the views of the majority; born out of a fear that the sect members are going to abandon their beliefs.



I addressed my request to him, asking him politely not to engage in religious discussions in this thread, so as to not cause secterian conflicts.


----------



## Barmaley

Happy Valentine's Day over Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi

libertycall said:


> I thought the madness started when the Safavis invaded Persia, did a Holocaust of the Sunni Persian majority, ethnically cleansed the rest, and after the Ottoman Caliph tried to invite them to a peace conference, invaded Mesopotamia and massacred the Sunni population of Baghdad, and desecrated the tombs of Imam Abu Hanifa (A.S) one of the four great ulema of the Sunnis and Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (A.S.) the famed Sufi mystic.
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Of course we could begin sooner and discuss how after the 'revolution', the first thing Khomeini did was declare Sunni Persians not to have the same rights as Shiites, and killed most of the leaders of the Sunnis *including those Sunnis who had supported him. *


What is wrong with you?!? Killing sunni leaders?!? Different rights?!? Are you OK?!
You constantly persist on involving Iran and Iranians in sectarian issues and then accusing them of sectarianism, when they react! This racial and sectarian bullshits in PDF from anti-Iran members are just disgusting.


----------



## libertycall

Salman_Farsi said:


> What is wrong with you?!? Killing sunnier leaders?!? Different rights?!? Are you OK?!





@Madali maybe you should have a word with your boy here. I'm happy to give him a list of some of the Sunni Iranian leaders that Khomeini killed and imprisoned after the 'revolution' and quote him the portions of the Iranian legal system that make Sunni Iranians second-class citizens but want to avoid dragging this thread off-topic.


----------



## Salman_Farsi

libertycall said:


> @Madali maybe you should have a word with your boy here. I'm happy to give him a list of some of the Sunni Iranian leaders that Khomeini killed and imprisoned after the 'revolution' and quote him the portions of the Iranian legal system that make Sunni Iranians second-class citizens but want to avoid dragging this thread off-topic.


It has nothing to do with this thread and I would really enjoy if you send me your imaginary list.


----------



## T-55

Military situation in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

finally they shacked each other hand in public ( KSA and Zion Regime ) ... I can see blood of thousands people on their hand ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Chevil said:


> finally they shacked each other hand in public ( KSA and Zion Regime ) ... I can see blood of thousands people on their hand ...


Haramiun, peivandetan mobarak!


----------



## revojam

Chevil said:


> finally they shacked each other hand in public ( KSA and Zion Regime ) ... I can see blood of thousands people on their hand ...


Blood of *thousands*(200.000+)already spilled by Assad regime and its supporters since 2011 and more than 4 million Syrians forced to flee country not share fate of those *thousands*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Latakia


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-72M1 said:


> Russia continue bombing turkish backed jihadi terrorists


bloody retards is the only word that comes out after watching this video






the mental capacity of people cheering rebels in Syria matches the mental capacity of people in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

"*Qatari Foreign Minister: sending ground troops to Syria has become an urgent necessity*"

http://en.eldorar.com/node/1474


Oh how quickly the players have revealed themselves. Is there any doubt who was supporting ISIS and Rebels all this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Irfan Baloch said:


> the mental capacity of people cheering rebels in Syria matches the mental capacity of people in this video


Must be like the brain capacity of people cheering for Assad,Russia and the Iranans in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

A.M. said:


> "*Qatari Foreign Minister: sending ground troops to Syria has become an urgent necessity*"
> 
> http://en.eldorar.com/node/1474
> 
> 
> Oh how quickly the players have revealed themselves. Is there any doubt who was supporting ISIS and Rebels all this time?


Food for thought.....


----------



## notorious_eagle

A.M. said:


> "*Qatari Foreign Minister: sending ground troops to Syria has become an urgent necessity*"
> 
> http://en.eldorar.com/node/1474
> 
> 
> Oh how quickly the players have revealed themselves. Is there any doubt who was supporting ISIS and Rebels all this time?



It really does not matter. Russia dominates the sky, and SAA backed by Hezbollah and Iranian Militas are slowly dominating the Land. Arab countries cannot deploy their own hardware and directly attack SAA, as this will provoke ire from Russia. They will continue to provide them with funds and weapons but they simply cannot match what the Russians bring to the table and that's aerial artillery.


----------



## Aslan

Irfan Baloch said:


> bloody retards is the only word that comes out after watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mental capacity of people cheering rebels in Syria matches the mental capacity of people in this video


By the way genius who will ban u now for violating forum rule. 

@WebMaster the rules are clear. And there should be no graphics images or videos posted of any kind. I have seen people getting banned for less then that. Way less then that.



T-123456 said:


> Must be like the brain capacity of people cheering for Assad,Russia and the Iranans in Syria.


U think they have a brain. Even animals wouldn't cheer for this evil thay killed so many, yet these morons find every excuse in the book to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

So finally the terrorist supporters are coming up openly to support their proxies who are getting beaten up. 

They can't commit troops to protect Palestinians or Libyans, but they can commit troops and air power to protect those who are fighting the shias. 

We muslims are killing our own, who else is needed to kill us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan

TaimiKhan said:


> So finally the terrorist supporters are coming up openly to support their proxies who are getting beaten up.
> 
> They can't commit troops to protect Palestinians or Libyans, but they can commit troops and air power to protect those who are fighting the shias.
> 
> We muslims are killing our own, who else is needed to kill us.


Sir ji with all due respect, I hate to do it. But u are way off the charts on half of your comments. Where you are right that no one cares for the Palestinians, and a mess was made in Libya. You are not right in your killing shia analysis. Infact it is quite the opposite. You should really see how the sectarian shia organizations are busy in Syria and iraq.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Aslan said:


> Sir ji with all due respect, I hate to do it. But u are way off the charts on half of your comments. Where you are right that no one cares for the Palestinians, and a mess was made in Libya. You are not right in your killing shia analysis. Infact it is quite the opposite. You should really see how the sectarian shia organizations are busy in Syria and iraq.



First see who started it. Saddam was doing what with Kurds & Shias ? ISIS supported by arabs is doing what ? Did you see the hundreds of shias gathered by ISIS and then gunned down like pigs. Why is ISIS controlled oil getting across Turkey ? 

And by the way if you are wondering that i may be shia that is why i said above comments, i can assure you i am not. 

Bhai, pehlay zara history and facts parh loo, then batao mughay kae kon kiya ker raha hai and nahi ker raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

revojam said:


> Blood of *thousands*(200.000+)already spilled by Assad regime and its supporters since 2011 and more than 4 million Syrians forced to flee country not share fate of those *thousands*.


that blood spill from the hand of the guys who made a coalition of more than 90 country to topple the lawful government of Syria.


----------



## libertycall

TaimiKhan said:


> First see who started it. Saddam was doing what with Kurds & Shias ? ISIS supported by arabs is doing what ? Did you see the hundreds of shias gathered by ISIS and then gunned down like pigs. Why is ISIS controlled oil getting across Turkey ?
> 
> And by the way if you are wondering that i may be shia that is why i said above comments, i can assure you i am not.
> 
> Bhai, pehlay zara history and facts parh loo, then batao mughay kae kon kiya ker raha hai and nahi ker raha hai.



Saddam was doing nothing to the Shiites. Some senior members of his army were Shiites. 

'Lies' About Saddam's Oppression of the Shia

His hatred was for the Kurds, and was wrapped up in an earlier incident when the Kurds funded by Iran had been campaigning for their own homeland.

As for sectarian campaigns those have a long history in Iraq and Iran, beginning with the Iranian invasion of Baghdad, the massacre of its Sunni population despite the fact they hadn't even resisted, and then the desecration of the graves of Imam Abu Hanifa (A.S) and Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani (A.S).

As to the recent ethnic cleansing

Jones Report Reveals 'Progress' In Shia Ethnic Cleansing Campaign | ThinkProgress

The U.S. Is Providing Air Cover for Ethnic Cleansing in Iraq | Foreign Policy


----------



## Aslan

TaimiKhan said:


> First see who started it. Saddam was doing what with Kurds & Shias ? ISIS supported by arabs is doing what ? Did you see the hundreds of shias gathered by ISIS and then gunned down like pigs. Why is ISIS controlled oil getting across Turkey ?
> 
> And by the way if you are wondering that i may be shia that is why i said above comments, i can assure you i am not.
> 
> Bhai, pehlay zara history and facts parh loo, then batao mughay kae kon kiya ker raha hai and nahi ker raha hai.


Sir ji the history also states that Sadam gave asylum to khomeni for 11 years, and in return khomeni back stabbed him when he came to power.

Did u know that the saudis were actually fighting on the side of the shias of yemen against the Sunnis there who were supported by the Egyptians.

For the oil going from daesh to Turkey thats a myth, no tangible proof. There were also talks of how bashar himself is buying millions worth of fuel from daesh, and the russians working there as engineers.

as far as daesh its self is concerned, it was primarily financed and created by bashar himself in Iraq, during the american invasion.

daesh is no ones friend, and I dont care literally if we put them all in a pit and blow the fuckers out of the world. But we cant take away the negative role the iranains have played from our contry to lebanon. They have created so much mess, just like the saudis. But they somehow just seem to get away with everything they do..

Sadam got played, like the kurds and shias in the south. Honestly the americans played them all. They told sadam to invade Kuwait its ok, he did then they burned him. Then they told the Shias in the south and kurds in the north rebel its ok, and then left them for dead. Sadam was another clown in the long list of gems that we have been blessed with in recent history.


And bhai jaan, aap agar mars say bhi hotay I still love u man.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Aslan said:


> Sir ji the history also states that Sadam gave asylum to khomeni for 11 years, and in return khomeni back stabbed him when he came to power.
> 
> Did u know that the saudis were actually fighting on the side of the shias of yemen against the Sunnis there who were supported by the Egyptians.
> 
> For the oil going from daesh to Turkey thats a myth, no tangible proof. There were also talks of how bashar himself is buying millions worth of fuel from daesh, and the russians working there as engineers.
> 
> as far as daesh its self is concerned, it was primarily financed and created by bashar himself in Iraq, during the american invasion.
> 
> daesh is no ones friend, and I dont care literally if we put them all in a pit and blow the fuckers out of the world. But we cant take away the negative role the iranains have played from our contry to lebanon. They have created so much mess, just like the saudis. But they somehow just seem to get away with everything they do..
> 
> Sadam got played, like the kurds and shias in the south. Honestly the americans played them all. They told sadam to invade Kuwait its ok, he did then they burned him. Then they told the Shias in the south and kurds in the north rebel its ok, and then left them for dead. Sadam was another clown in the long list of gems that we have been blessed with in recent history.
> 
> 
> And bhai jaan, aap agar mars say bhi hotay I still love u man.



And bhai, no matter what you say, we muslims are killing each other. The misery of Iraqis, Syrians, Afghans, Pakistanis, Libyans, Yemenis, Kurds etc etc is all due to the actions of us Muslims, no one else is to be blamed. And its the actions of Muslims which has resulted in the deaths of thousands of muslims. Do you think the 300,000 Syrians would have died had the Turks, Arabs not supported the terrorists. Same case for Iraq & Libya. Its the actions of certain Muslim countries for their own vested interests that has led to the death, destruction & misery for millions of muslims.

And that makes me sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertycall

TaimiKhan said:


> So finally the terrorist supporters are coming up openly to support their proxies who are getting beaten up.
> 
> They can't commit troops to protect Palestinians or Libyans, but they can commit troops and air power to protect those who are fighting the shias.
> 
> We muslims are killing our own, who else is needed to kill us.



Let's remind ourselves again how Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto on one fateful day in September, now known by the Palestinians as 'Black September', sent the Pakistani army to help the Jordanian king kill 20,000 Palestinians.

Where's the howls or squeals of protests from certain groups in Pakistan against Bhutto? Why isn't he regarded as equally a butcher?? It seems Pakistan's ruling elite are only happy to send soldiers to kill in circumstances when the people on the receiving end are of one religious sect!



Aslan said:


> Sir ji the history also states that Sadam gave asylum to khomeni for 11 years, and in return khomeni back stabbed him when he came to power.
> 
> *Did u know that the saudis were actually fighting on the side of the shias of yemen against the Sunnis there who were supported by the Egyptians.*
> 
> For the oil going from daesh to Turkey thats a myth, no tangible proof. There were also talks of how bashar himself is buying millions worth of fuel from daesh, and the russians working there as engineers.
> 
> as far as daesh its self is concerned, it was primarily financed and created by bashar himself in Iraq, during the american invasion.
> 
> daesh is no ones friend, and I dont care literally if we put them all in a pit and blow the fuckers out of the world. But we cant take away the negative role the iranains have played from our contry to lebanon. They have created so much mess, just like the saudis. But they somehow just seem to get away with everything they do..
> 
> Sadam got played, like the kurds and shias in the south. Honestly the americans played them all. They told sadam to invade Kuwait its ok, he did then they burned him. Then they told the Shias in the south and kurds in the north rebel its ok, and then left them for dead. Sadam was another clown in the long list of gems that we have been blessed with in recent history.
> 
> 
> And bhai jaan, aap agar mars say bhi hotay I still love u man.



In fact the Saudis were supported Ali Abdullah Saleh a Shiite against a Sunni majority population. Give me ONE example where the Iranians have done the same against their co-religionists? 

As to the sincerity of the rulers of Iran, let's recall how the current ruler Khamaeni was imprisoned in a cell by the Shah, a cell he shared with a secularist Iranian. For years they were both kept locked up and suffered torture. During that time the secularist Iranian comforted Khamaeni and Khamaeni claimed to be his friend. After the revolution the secularist Iranian expected to be released. He wasn't, in fact his torture was increased! He told his story after managing to escape prison and flee Iran. THAT is the nature of the people you're trusting.



TaimiKhan said:


> And bhai, no matter what you say, we muslims are killing each other. The misery of Iraqis, Syrians, Afghans, Pakistanis, Libyans, Yemenis, Kurds etc etc is all due to the actions of us Muslims, no one else is to be blamed. And its the actions of Muslims which has resulted in the deaths of thousands of muslims. *Do you think the 300,000 Syrians would have died had the Turks, Arabs not supported the terrorists. *Same case for Iraq & Libya. Its the actions of certain Muslim countries for their own vested interests that has led to the death, destruction & misery for millions of muslims.
> 
> And that makes me sad.



Yes, they would have. Syrian history bears witness to that. And it started when the Bashar sect chopped up kids into pieces for writing graffiti on walls and sent them in boxes to their parents.


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> bloody retards is the only word that comes out after watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mental capacity of people cheering rebels in Syria matches the mental capacity of people in this video


First of all its ancient video and has no any value to discussion.

Secondly u obviously never served in army and dont know that such incidents can happen even in regular armies.

If u compare T-64 with T-72 u can see one difference:












T-64 has a searchlight on left side but on T-72 searchlight was moved to the right. Do u know why it happened?

- Because in T-64 coaxial machinegun was right behind a drivers head and in some cases it led to accidental killing of the driver.

=============================

Now u tell me, what do u think about people who bomb grain silos, claim its oil storage and upload it to their propaganda channel?






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

And they do it again in another place:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

And then again they claim oil storage, but destroy water treatment plant:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Finally they hit real oil storage:











But it was located deep in Assad controlled territory.






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

What do u think about their mental capacity? What about mental capacity of those who support them and believe their propaganda?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceri

Today i learned PDF titles symbolize the opposite of what they should.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Ceri said:


> Today i learned PDF titles symbolize the opposite of what they should.


*
It is because many of them have linguistic problems, their brain cells fizzle out under pressure!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Ceri said:


> Today i learned PDF titles symbolize the opposite of what they should.


Not all,but most.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

libertycall said:


> Let's remind ourselves again how Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto on one fateful day in September, now known by the Palestinians as 'Black September', sent the Pakistani army to help the Jordanian king kill 20,000 Palestinians.


No matter how convenient it is to your narrative, this is still a lie.


----------



## libertycall

Ahmed Jo said:


> No matter how convenient it is to your narrative, this is still a lie.



Shrug. It makes no difference to me what you do or don't believe. I have nothing against the Jordanian people or the Palestinians.

He was actually promoted by Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto upon his return.

http://www.zemtv.com/2014/03/20/bla...ul-haq-killed-palestinians-in-jordan-in-1969/


----------



## T-55

SAA Tiger Forces advance toward Aleppo Thermal Power Plant


----------



## notorious_eagle

libertycall said:


> Let's remind ourselves again how Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto on one fateful day in September, now known by the Palestinians as 'Black September', sent the Pakistani army to help the Jordanian king kill 20,000 Palestinians.



And do you know why the Jordanians sent in the troops to evict the PLO out? When you make a claim such as this, at least bother to read up the history as to why the Jordanians decided to evict the PLO out. PLO had largely created a State within a State after the Jordanians welcomed them with an open arm. PLO has only itself to blame for the massacre of Black September because you don't go to someone else's house and start pretending to be the Owner. 



libertycall said:


> Where's the howls or squeals of protests from certain groups in Pakistan against Bhutto? Why isn't he regarded as equally a butcher?? It seems Pakistan's ruling elite are only happy to send soldiers to kill in circumstances when the people on the receiving end are of one religious sect!



That is B.S and you know it. You don't even know the history behind Black September. If Pakistan's strategic planners were intent on killing people of a different religious sect, why are they hell bent on killing the TTP who are Sunnis. Your argument lacks substance and you're unnecessarily raising Sectarian flames.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Iran sends fresh cannon fodder for Assad:





Since October 2015 swarms of such mercenaries are arriving and dying in Syria non stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side Iraqis in Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsUC1WIAAFJ_0.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsjssWwAAnvky.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsUC8XIAAbAM7.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNN-ZAWIAA595X.jpg

Putin side artillery and T-90 tanks attacking Islamists






Putin side attacking Islamists in Latakia province






Putin side attacking Islamists in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Iran sends fresh cannon fodder for Assad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since October 2015 swarms of such mercenaries are arriving and dying in Syria non stop.



Soldier's duty is to die for his country ,those soldiers have duty of wiping terrorists and to practice near israeli border....


----------



## Aero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699265573864099840

Thread was moving very slowly without you. 



ultron said:


> Putin side Iraqis in Aleppo province
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsUC1WIAAFJ_0.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsjssWwAAnvky.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNsUC8XIAAbAM7.jpg
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbNN-ZAWIAA595X.jpg
> 
> Putin side artillery and T-90 tanks attacking Islamists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin side attacking Islamists in Latakia province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin side attacking Islamists in Latakia province


----------



## Serpentine

Unconfirmed yet: Reports that YPG and SDF have captured Tel Rafaat in northern Aleppo. Huge news if true. Erdogan's favorite terrorists (Al-Nusra, Ahrar al-Sham) are being evaporated in northern Aleppo. I don't like YPG, but when it comes to Erdogan's dirty game in Syria, I fully support them, even if their advance has nothing in interest of my country.







PS: SAA+Hezbollah captured Misqan in northern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.




----------



## ultron

CNN visited Putin side near Palmyra






Putin side T-90 tanks 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbPuZnfXIAA2hHV.jpg


----------



## T-72M1

RuAF cluster bombs Hraytan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

T-72M1 said:


> RuAF cluster bombs Hraytan


Deadly & Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

Finally terrorists are getting what they deserve



T-72M1 said:


> RuAF cluster bombs Hraytan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Tal Rif'at fell to the Kurds.

Erdogan , Where are you bro ? , Still wanna pray in Aleppo mosque ?


----------



## T-Rex

Aero said:


> Finally terrorists are getting what they deserve


*
Not really, they are saying thank you to Putin for killing their opponents for them. Putin or Asad is not fighting the Daesh, they are assisting them by destroying those who were fighting against them.*


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> Soldier's duty is to die for his country ,those soldiers have duty of wiping terrorists and to practice near israeli border....


Neither Iraq, nor Afghanistan is in war with Syria. These guys are not soldiers but Ayatula hired mercenaries.



Serpentine said:


> Unconfirmed yet: Reports that YPG and SDF have captured Tel Rafaat in northern Aleppo. Huge news if true. Erdogan's favorite terrorists (Al-Nusra, Ahrar al-Sham) are being evaporated in northern Aleppo. I don't like YPG, but when it comes to Erdogan's dirty game in Syria, I fully support them, even if their advance has nothing in interest of my country.


Funny how Ayatullah supporters cheer to US puppet SDF.



>


Goebbels style lying propaganda. North Aleppo was populated under rebels and depopulated by Assadists and Kurds.

Well Ayatullah supporters can lie here and mock ethnic cleansing with total impunity.


----------



## Aero

I am not actually against them but terrorism in any form should not be allowed to propagate.



T-Rex said:


> *Not really, they are saying thank you to Putin for killing their opponents for them. Putin or Asad is not fighting the Daesh, they are assisting them by destroying those who were fighting against them.*


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> RuAF cluster bombs Hraytan


There are still many civilians there. Again Assad supporters can openly cheer to cluster bombing of towns.

By the way, Russian MoD denies they use cluster bombs at all.

Amnesty Int'l Report on 'Civilian Deaths' Based on Fakes, Cliches

I bet soon Assadists will claim that rebels cluster bombed themselves to blame cute Assad and RuAF.


----------



## T-Rex

Aero said:


> I am not actually against them but terrorism in any form should not be allowed to propagate.


*
Indeed terrorism has many forms, sometimes they take the form of secularism and sometimes cluster bombs. For your information indiscriminate bombing is another form of terrorism.*


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: SAA+Hezbollah captured Ahras + Misqan. The question is, who will go for Mare' first and whi will first capture it, SAA or Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

T-72M1 said:


> RuAF cluster bombs Hraytan


viva russia, spasiba putin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

You know what i used to think government forces are fighting against civilians with tanks & other heavy equipment but after watching some of actual footage of them i am biasing against them. (Nusra specially)
The Nusra front are teaching small kids to be suicide bombers/jihadist etc i can give you link to Vice documentaries.

Yes indeed Syrian Government is half responsible for what is condition of syria what groups like Nursa front/IS must be removed as even if they win/lose they are going to spread terrorism unless completely nullified.



T-Rex said:


> *Indeed terrorism has many forms, sometimes they take the form of secularism and sometimes cluster bombs. For your information indiscriminate bombing is another form of terrorism.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Breaking: SAA+Hezbollah captured Ahras + Misqan. The question is, who will go for Mare' first and whi will first capture it, SAA or Kurds.


Or IS.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Breaking: SAA+Hezbollah captured Ahras + Misqan. The question is, who will go for Mare' first and whi will first capture it, SAA or Kurds.


or ISIS ?


----------



## Aero

Not likely. You know their situation 


The SiLent crY said:


> or ISIS ?


----------



## Salman_Farsi

What the hell is he teaching?!?
Do they talk about the jokes that are made about them in the net? If yes, It would be really interesting!
[I have a long story about life in Daesh camps but it's hard to translate alone! If someone would help…]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> or ISIS ?



ISIS has sent many forces to eastern Aleppo to counter Suhail Hassan's forces who are on the verge of capturing Syria's largest power plant west of Kweires airbase. They have used 12 suicide trucks in a single day! You know what that means. That's why ISIS is not launching any major attacks in northern Aleppo. The operation in eastern side of city has had its impact on ISIS capabilities in the north. They may try to capture Mare though, no guarantee. We should just wait and see. Many weird things have already happened in northern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertycall

notorious_eagle said:


> That is B.S and you know it. You don't even know the history behind Black September. If Pakistan's strategic planners were intent on killing people of a different religious sect, *why are they hell bent on killing the TTP who are Sunnis.* Your argument lacks substance and you're unnecessarily raising Sectarian flames.



So the TTP are Sunnis let alone motivated by Sunni religious beliefs? I thought they were Indian agents?


----------



## Barmaley

Fresh map





Power plant in Aleppo get a bit bombed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> ISIS has sent many forces to eastern Aleppo to counter Suhail Hassan's forces who are on the verge of capturing Syria's largest power plant west of Kweires airbase. They have used 12 suicide trucks in a single day! You know what that means. That's why ISIS is not launching any major attacks in northern Aleppo. The operation in eastern side of city has had its impact on ISIS capabilities in the north. They may try to capture Mare though, no guarantee. We should just wait and see. Many weird things have already happened in northern Aleppo.



I believe that Kurds will take Mare . Resistance doesn't seem determined in the north . 

A good example is Tal Rif'at which was sadly lost to the Kurds and the government will never have any control on it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> There are still many civilians there. Again Assad supporters can openly cheer to cluster bombing of towns.
> 
> By the way, Russian MoD denies they use cluster bombs at all.
> 
> Amnesty Int'l Report on 'Civilian Deaths' Based on Fakes, Cliches
> 
> I bet soon Assadists will claim that rebels cluster bombed themselves to blame cute Assad and RuAF.



Cut the crap dude ayatoilets and the wahabis are the same shit. All of them need to DIE.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> There are still many civilians there. Again Assad supporters can openly cheer to cluster bombing of towns.
> 
> By the way, Russian MoD denies they use cluster bombs at all.
> 
> Amnesty Int'l Report on 'Civilian Deaths' Based on Fakes, Cliches
> 
> I bet soon Assadists will claim that rebels cluster bombed themselves to blame cute Assad and RuAF.


not like you guys didn't go after UN facilities, schools and mosques etc in gaza when hamas jihadis were hiding rockets there.

Russia go to war like it's war, it was always going to be brutal.. and now they're going all grozny on Syrian 'rebel' held areas.

all war is ugly but my best wishes to Russian, Syrian and Iranian forces vs the jihadists in Syria, may they finish the job soon.


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> I believe that Kurds will take Mare . Resistance doesn't seem determined in the north .
> 
> A good example is Tal Rif'at which was sadly lost to the Kurds and the government will never have any control on it .



Maybe northern Aleppo was never the objective, just cutting Nusra supply lines from Turkey was. It seems the plan now is to encircle and capture the city of Aleppo itself completely. It will take time, but it's worth it.

If they wanted to capture Tel Refaat before Kurds, they would definitely do it and they would succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

*Hezbollah Official: Saudis’ Intimidation to Get Nowhere in Region*






A senior official at the Lebanese Hezbollah Resistance Movement denounced the Saudi regime’s threats to use force in Syria and other Middle Eastern countries, saying that Riyadh’s policy of “intimidation” is futile and useless.

“The region is facing new realities; intimidation was to no avail in the past, neither today nor in the future,” the head of Hezbollah's Executive Council, Sayyed Hashem Safieddine, said in a speech on Sunday.

“Saudi Arabia and its allies have not learned a lesson from the past and they are still showing hostility and defiance,” he noted.

The Hezbollah official further emphasized that if the Riyadh regime believes it can control the world with money, they should be aware that they are living in illusion.

The remarks came after Saudi Arabia's Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir said Syrian President Bashar al-Assad will be removed by force if the Syrian peace process fails.

"Bashar al-Assad will leave - have no doubt about it" Jubeir told CNN. "He will either leave by a political process or he will be removed by force."

Saudi Arabia has sent troops and fighter jets to a Turkish military base ahead of a possible ground invasion of Syria.

Jubeir said Saudi Arabia is prepared to contribute ground troops to the fight in Syria, but only as part of a US-led coalition.

The comments come as Syrian government forces, backed by Russian air strikes, have taken rebel ground near Aleppo and are poised to advance on the Daesh stronghold of Raqqa province.

Syria has been gripped by civil war since March 2011 with Takfiri terrorists from various groups, including Daesh, currently controlling parts of it.

Daesh (also known as ISIL), as a Takfiri group in Iraq and Syria, is believed to be supported by the West and some regional Arab countries, like Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Salman_Farsi said:


> What the hell is he teaching?!?



He is teaching kids that they should love Golden calf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Its their true god.


----------



## Mentee

Daneshmand said:


> He is teaching kids that they should love Golden calf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its their true god.


----------



## Aero

Daneshmand said:


> He is teaching kids that they should love Golden calf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Its their true god.


----------



## T-55

East Aleppo map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

libertycall said:


> So the TTP are Sunnis let alone motivated by Sunni religious beliefs? I thought they were Indian agents?


ttp are deobandis



Salman_Farsi said:


> [I have a long story about life in Daesh camps but it's hard to translate alone! If someone would help…]


 do tag me, when you post it----


----------



## Chevil

The SiLent crY said:


> I believe that Kurds will take Mare . Resistance doesn't seem determined in the north .
> A good example is Tal Rif'at which was sadly lost to the Kurds and the government will never have any control on it .



well , Westerns put some of their money on Kurds , now we are using kurds for own purpose .... first priority is to use them as buffer zone against Turkey .... any way , Kurds don't have any chance to to controlling Arabs area for long term ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mid November 2013:






Mid February 2013:






If you check territories gained by Assadists in this period, not a single civilian remained there. 

Territories gained by rebels are heavily populated on the other hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Mid November 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid February 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you check territories gained by Assadists in this period, not a single civilian remained there.
> 
> Territories gained by rebels are heavily populated on the other hand.



Stop lying, jew.






You can keep painting desert where no one lives, doesn't help to your loved terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Stop lying, jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep painting desert where no one lives, doesn't help to your loved terrorists.


If u had little brains u would see that deserted lands on my map are marked with light color.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Mid November 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid February 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you check territories gained by Assadists in this period, not a single civilian remained there.
> 
> Territories gained by rebels are heavily populated on the other hand.



Because the army never hides among civilians so there is no need to attack cities .

In Idlib the army didn't have strong presence in the city but in checkpoints around it .


----------



## Desert Fox

Salman_Farsi said:


> What the hell is he teaching?!?
> Do they talk about the jokes that are made about them in the net? If yes, It would be really interesting!
> [I have a long story about life in Daesh camps but it's hard to translate alone! If someone would help…]


Wtf?? lol!


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> If u had little brains u would see that deserted lands on my map are marked with light color.



You are just mad, because Jewish-fascist state are losing this war too, together with the terrorists backed by you. Stable, united and strong Syria is a worst nightmare for Israel. Be sure, Golan Heights will be liberated from the occupants sooner or later.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Barmaley said:


> Stop lying, jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep painting desert where no one lives, doesn't help to your loved terrorists.


come on now lets stop the racism. its a sign of weakness and gets you banned. back up your post please and be the better person.


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> You are just mad, because Jewish-fascist state are losing this war too, together with the terrorists backed by you.


Losing war? LOL.

Israel turns to Kurds for three-quarters of its oil supplies - FT.com


> Stable, united and strong Syria is a worst nightmare for Israel.


Syrian border with Israel was calmest in past 40 years. More calm than Jordan and Egypt peace borders.

Now you are destroying and depopulating Syria:






You seriously believe that 2 million Alawite minority with help of Aghan thugs will rule again over 22 million Syria?


----------



## ultron

Putin side captured Bala in Latakia province


----------



## SiCiSi

Aleppo is going to be completely liberated very soon. We have been training the Syrians in the use of a secret weapon for about 2 years now and they are starting to deploy it with effectiveness.

Expect huge news about SAA success to break after Friday.

Also

"In an interview out Monday, Russia’s foreign ministry said warplanes will keep bombing terrorist targets in the Aleppo region regardless of any cease-fire."

Hospitals in Syria Bombed as Fighting Escalates - WSJ


----------



## Rukarl

SiCiSi said:


> Aleppo is going to be completely liberated very soon. We have been training the Syrians in the use of a secret weapon for about 2 years now and they are starting to deploy it with effectiveness.
> 
> Expect huge news about SAA success to break after Friday.
> 
> Also
> 
> "In an interview out Monday, Russia’s foreign ministry said warplanes will keep bombing terrorist targets in the Aleppo region regardless of any cease-fire."
> 
> Hospitals in Syria Bombed as Fighting Escalates - WSJ


Good luck to Russian airforce.


----------



## libertycall

500 said:


> Losing war? LOL.
> 
> Israel turns to Kurds for three-quarters of its oil supplies - FT.com
> 
> Syrian border with Israel was calmest in past 40 years. More calm than Jordan and Egypt peace borders.
> 
> Now you are destroying and depopulating Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously believe that 2 million Alawite minority with help of* Aghan thugs will rule again over 22 million Syria?*



Just to clarify they aren't 'Afghans', they're Shiite Mongol terrorists. They are neither descended from 'Afghaana' nor did our ancestors ever grant them guest rights. As soon as they leave Afghanistan and fight on behalf of their masters in Iran, they loose any rights that they may have had. After this they should take a plane ticket to Mongolia. 




SiCiSi said:


> Aleppo is going to be completely liberated very soon. We have been training the Syrians in the use of a secret weapon for about 2 years now and they are starting to deploy it with effectiveness.
> 
> Expect huge news about SAA success to break after Friday.
> 
> Also
> 
> "In an interview out Monday, Russia’s foreign ministry said warplanes will keep bombing terrorist targets in the Aleppo region regardless of any cease-fire."
> 
> Hospitals in Syria Bombed as Fighting Escalates - WSJ



Ah yes, the 'secret weapon' which will enable Rus to conquer Shaam, and one day to take over the whole wide world! The war is not going to end when you want it. Rus is going to find itself dragged ever deeper into conflicts with hundreds of millions of Sunni Muslims around the world. 

Enjoy your little tactical victories. The war is something else. 

Oh, The grand old Putin,
He had ten thousand men;
He marched them up to the top of the hill,
And he marched them down again.

And when they were up, they were up,
And when they were down, they were down,
And when they were only half-way up,
They were neither up nor down!


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Barmaley said:


> You are just mad, because Jewish-fascist state are losing this war too, together with the terrorists backed by you. Stable, united and strong Syria is a worst nightmare for Israel. Be sure, Golan Heights will be liberated from the occupants sooner or later.


Brother please don't act like anti semits. Don't blame Judaism cause of idiocy of a group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side YPG captured Kafr Nasih in Aleppo province


----------



## A.M.

Rebels are capitulating at an alarming rate north of Aleppo. SDF/SAA are already moving towards the town of Mare.


----------



## Serpentine

I laughed too hard at this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699361525262376960

----------------
Reports that Suhail Hassan Tiger forces have just liberated Syria's largest power plant west of Kweires from Daesh. Too many big newses today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

more than 40 barrel bombs dropped on Daraya today






Putin side attacking Islamists in Aleppo province


----------



## ultron

Putin side attacking Islamists
















Terror of Islamists. Putin side Mi-24D/P attack helicopters.


----------



## HAIDER

ultron said:


> Putin side attacking Islamists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terror of Islamists. Putin side Mi-24D/P attack helicopters.


wtf ...clean shot....hell shotss


----------



## Parul

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – The drills began on Sunday in Saudi Arabia’s northern region near the Iraqi border and include ground troops and the air forces from Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, and a number of other Arab and Islamic countries participating in the Saudi-led coalition against Daesh, which is prohibited in numerous countries including the United States and Russia.

“These exercises are not directed at any specific operation. The Arab and Islamic countries decided to hold joint military exercises on the invitation of Saudi Arabia, and all of the participants in the drills will get use out of them,” Ahmed Asiri said in a telephone interview.

The drills are designed to enhance military readiness of the participating countries and promote the exchange of experience, he added.

Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Jubeir said Sunday the deployment of country's special troops in Syria would depend on a decision of the US-led international coalition against Daesh.

Commenting on the situation after the International Syria Support Group talks in Munich, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov noted that statements signaling readiness to engage ground troops in military operations in Syria would lead to an aggravation of the crisis.

*Riyadh May Begin Equipping 'Moderate' Syrian Opposition With Better Arms*








© AP PHOTO/ SPA
Riyadh Denies Presence of Troops in Turkey for Possible Operations in Syria
Saudi Arabia may begin equipping the “moderate” Syrian opposition with more effective weaponry, the Saudi Defense Ministry aide told Sputnik.


Saudi Arabia and other countries in its coalition are helping the moderate groups and coordinating them through a united command center in the country, Ahmed Asiri said.

“The Kingdom will continue supporting the moderate Syrian opposition until the Syrian people get their rights,” Asiri said.

"If the decision is made on quality changes on the character of [delivered] weapons, then we will discuss this with the countries supporting the moderate opposition," he added.



Read more: Riyadh to Sputnik: Drills in Saudi Arabia Not Runup for Specific Operation


----------



## jack 86000

Russian Air Force Tu-214R





The Aviationist » Russia has just deployed its most advanced spyplane to Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72M1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699498050818088960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

RuAF Strike on Turkey-Originating Truck Convoy near Azaz 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Mare surrendered to Putin side YPG.

Putin side captured Bala and Shilif in Latakia province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – On Monday, the Doctors Without Borders (MSF) said that a hospital in the northwestern Syrian city of Maarat Numan, in the Idlib province, was hit by four rockets. It did not say which of the warring parties was suspected to be behind the deadly attack claiming the lives of at least seven people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699201698162569217
“Reconnaissance data shows that the planes carrying out the strikes on these civilian facilities took to the skies from the US base in Turkey’s Incirlik where US-led coalition and Turkish airplanes are based,” Senator Igor Morozov told RIA Novosti.







© AFP 2016/ STRINGER
Kremlin Dismisses 'Unacceptable' Claims of Russia Behind Strike on Syria Hospital
Meanwhile, Syrian Ambassador to Moscow Riad Haddad accused the US of striking a hospital in Syria’s Idlib province, while Turkey's Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu accused Russia of striking the hospital.


The Russian Defense Ministry has repeatedly said that allegations of civilian casualties in Russia's strikes are aimed to distract the international community form the four-year-long Syrian civil war. Moscow reiterated that all information regarding targets is always checked and double-checked before delivering strikes.

Moscow urged not to trust distorted media reports and "not become a victim of perverse information".



Read more: Data Shows Airstrikes on Syrian Hospital Launched by US-Led Coalitio


----------



## Salman_Farsi

*Deputy Chief of Staff of Iran's Armed Forces: Iran will not allow outside actors to foment more insecurity in the war-torn country.*







Deputy Chief of Staff of Iran's Armed Forces Brigadier General Massoud Jazzayeri underlined the country's opposition to the deployment of foreign forces in Syria, and said Tehran will not allow outside actors to foment more insecurity in the war-torn country.
"Saudi Arabia has exhausted its military muscles in the Syrian battlefield. It has failed both in Syria and Yemen. If they had had the ability, they would have already sent troops to Syria," Jazzayeri said in an interview with the Iran-based Arabic-language al-Alam news channel on Sunday.

On whether Iran would send more military advisors to Syria to counter possible Saudi deployment, he said, "We will not let the situation in Syria get out of control so that some rogue states could implement their policies. If needed, we will take some appropriate decisions."

Elsewhere, Jazzayeri stressed Iran's support for Russia's military assistance to the Syrian nation in the war on terror, adding that Tehran and Moscow coordinate their political and military measures in Syria.

In relevant remarks earlier this month, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari had said that Saudi Arabia doesn't have the guts to send its armed forces to Syria.

"They claim they will send troops (to Syria) but I don’t think they will dare do so. They have a classic army and history tells us such armies stand no chance in fighting irregular resistance forces," Jafari told reporters in Tehran.

"This will be like a coup de grâce for them. Apparently, they see no other way but this, and if this is the case, then their fate is sealed," he added.

Jafari, said this is just cheap talks, but Iran welcomes the Saudi decision if they decide to walk on this path.

The Saudi Defense Ministry announced early February that it stood ready to deploy ground troops to Syria to allegedly aid the US-led anti-ISIL, also known as Daesh, coalition.

Riyadh has been a member of the US-led coalition that has been launching air strikes against the ISIL in Syria since September 2014, without the permission of Damascus or the United Nations. In December 2015, Saudi Arabia started its own Muslim 34-nation coalition to fight Islamic extremism.

Riyadh has been a nominal member of the US-led coalition that has been launching air strikes against Daesh in Syria since September 2014, without the permission of Damascus or the United Nations. In December 2015, Saudi Arabia started its own Muslim 34-nation coalition to allegedly fight Islamic extremism.

Daesh is a Wahhabi group mentored by Saudi Arabia and has been blacklisted as a terrorist group everywhere in the world, including the United States and Russia, but Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Daneshmand

ultron said:


>



Wow. SAA is using ATGM's as sniper fire. Cannibals have nowhere to hide now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SDF distributed aid to civilians in Kafir Nasih south to Tal Rifat. AT least this village was spared from ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Barmaley



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


>


Alas IRL it works not as good as on cartoons.


----------



## ultron

Putin side attacking Islamists in Latakia


----------



## BordoEnes

It seems SDF and YPG launched a coordinated offence and managed to captured the neccesary towns to close the corridor in Northern Syria. This is a huge victory for them.

Day of conflict map - February, 17 2016 - Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - liveuamap.com


----------



## Daneshmand

SAA and its allies are winning the war so fast that the cannibals are in a tailspin.


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> SAA and its allies are winning the war so fast that the cannibals are in a tailspin.



Yup. The Russians airstrikes turned the tides of war quickly. I dont expect Turkey to sit on their asses and do nothing. Either Erdogan backs down from the conflict or we will see a full fledged Turkish armed forces invasion. I suspect the latter.

For one artillery shelling has begon from the Turkish side.


----------



## ultron

Putin side Su-35S multi role fighters


----------



## Rukarl

BordoEnes said:


> Yup. The Russians airstrikes turned the tides of war quickly. I dont expect Turkey to sit on their asses and do nothing. Either Erdogan backs down from the conflict or we will see a full fledged Turkish armed forces invasion. I suspect the latter.
> 
> For one artillery shelling has begon from the Turkish side.


Why you so confident about Turkish invasion ?


----------



## Daneshmand

BordoEnes said:


> Yup. The Russians airstrikes turned the tides of war quickly. I dont expect Turkey to sit on their asses and do nothing. Either Erdogan backs down from the conflict or we will see a full fledged Turkish armed forces invasion. I suspect the latter.
> 
> For one artillery shelling has begon from the Turkish side.



Then lets see if Turkish military can resist Erdogan: Can Erdogan bully Turkey's armed forces into invading Syria? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## BordoEnes

Rukarl said:


> Why you so confident about Turkish invasion ?



Its not that i am confident its just that how its appears to me. There has been massive military build up on the Syrian-Turkish border. Besides this the Turkish military has been cleaning the area for mines and IED's some weeks ago. They have also been actively negotiating with Saudi-Arabia for a coalition. Everything seems to indicate a direct Turkish intervention.


----------



## A.M.

Turkey isn't going to do anything.

Unless Uncle Sam joins the fight which isn't going to happen as long as Obama is president.


----------



## ultron

A.M. said:


> Turkey isn't going to do anything.
> 
> Unless Uncle Sam joins the fight which isn't going to happen as long as Obama is president.




Trump is Putin's best pal. Trump will kill Qaeda and make HUSSEIN Obama cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

ultron said:


> Trump is Putin's best pal. Trump will kill Qaeda and make HUSSEIN Obama cry.


But the real creator of Al Nusra and ISIS will become president (Clinton)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

How Russian bombing is changing Syria's war, in 3 maps - Vox

*First week of February:*

*Kurd allies of Russia in Yellow

Syrian Government in Tan

Cannibal Isis in Brown

Zombie Rebels in Green

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

it looks like Islamists part shrunk more


----------



## jammersat

When Jeb bush becomes president he will leave all those Takfiri Wahabi Salafi , to rot , in , well , syria


----------



## Madali

BordoEnes said:


> Its not that i am confident its just that how its appears to me. There has been massive military build up on the Syrian-Turkish border. Besides this the Turkish military has been cleaning the area for mines and IED's some weeks ago. They have also been actively negotiating with Saudi-Arabia for a coalition. Everything seems to indicate a direct Turkish intervention.



It's a very difficult situation. If Turkey attacks by land, most likely Assad will physically staynout of it. There would be a lot of statements and maybe a few Token defenses, but he would concentrate elsewhere and leave it to the Kurds.

Which would mean that the right would look like Turks vs Kurds, with Islamists benefiting if Turkey wins. This would be a huge PR disaster for Turkey.


----------



## 500

Daneshmand said:


> SAA and its allies are winning the war so fast that the cannibals are in a tailspin.


Another one liner slogan with zero value. Yep, everyone who oppose corrupt brutal dictator is cannibal.

Relying on foreign power wont work. Remember what happened to Najibullah.


----------



## Oublious

Madali said:


> It's a very difficult situation. If Turkey attacks by land, most likely Assad will physically staynout of it. There would be a lot of statements and maybe a few Token defenses, but he would concentrate elsewhere and leave it to the Kurds.
> 
> Which would mean that the right would look like Turks vs Kurds, with Islamists benefiting if Turkey wins. This would be a huge PR disaster for Turkey.




Turks don´t care about PR, ask Turks what they want to do with assad.


----------



## Blackmoon

YPG inside Tal-refaat. Next step is Maree.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Another one liner slogan with zero value. Yep, everyone who oppose corrupt brutal dictator is cannibal.
> 
> Relying on foreign power wont work. Remember what happened to Najibullah.


Focus on the main issue, 500. Are the Russians succeeding, do you admit it ? Please no childish slogans.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Remember what happened to Najibullah.




This isn't the days of Afghanistan. These days Russia has satellites, thermal night vision, T-90A, BTR-82A, Su-35S, Su-34, Su-30SM, long range cruise missiles, Mi-28N, Ka-52, Kord, AK-12, Ratnik battle clothes, Msta howitzers, Kornet ATGMs. Russia today is many times as combat effective as USSR in the 1980s.

Putin side Iraqi / Lebanese Shia truck mounted Toophan ATGM launcher in southern Aleppo province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CbamB_jWIAAneo5.jpg


----------



## A.M.

I find it hysterical that someone from Israel is talking down about dependency on foreign support.

Your country exists solely due to foreign support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Solomon2

Poetic justice: SAS sniper blows head off ISIS chief who taught jihadis how to DECAPITATE
*AN elite SAS sniper blew the head off a sick Islamic State (ISIS) commander teaching 20 jihadis how to decapitate prisoners.*
By KIERAN CORCORAN
PUBLISHED: 04:34, Mon, Feb 15, 2016 | UPDATED: 14:24, Mon, Feb 15, 2016




Getty

A crack SAS sniper blew the head off an ISIS commander
The crack soldier fired a bullet designed to inflict massive damage from three quarters of a mile away and scored a direct hit on the extremist.

His rifle was so high-powered that the bullet decapitated the bearded warrior, who stood well over six feet tall.




IG

Some 20 ISIS recruits saw the precision killing and fled

The fearsome recruiter for ISIS, also known as Dash, was gunned down in the middle of a drill teaching new soldiers how to execute prisoners.

_One minute he was standing there and the next his head had exploded'_

_SAS source_​
Military sources said he was demonstrating a cutting motion with his arm when the bullet hit.

Some 20 junior fighters were taking part in the outdoor lesson when their commander was killed before their eyes.

One military witness said the entire group fled in terror and deserted the jihadi cause, a source told the Daily Star Sunday.

The sniper, operating in northern Syria, used a *[Israeli-made]* Dan .338 rifle with ammo that "tumbles" which it hits a target - inflicting a huge wound.

He had to aim more than a foot wide of the mark to adjust for wind conditions, but hit his target first time.

Suppressing equipment meant that flashes and noise from the shot were kept to a minimum and the soldier went undetected.

Although the British Army has steered clear of an all-out ground war with ISIS, highly-trained SAS squads have been deployed in small numbers.

Recently it emerged that troops were setting desert death traps for jihadis by laying out dummies dressed as enemy officers.

The victorious British sniper was supported in his mission by more than a dozen SAS comrades.

Two four-man teams sneaked into a jihadi compound to set up their vantage point 12 hours ahead of the kill.

Meanwhile a secondary team of 12 waited beyond the combat zone ready to extract the men in case the mission went wrong.

Sources say the sniper’s target was an easy mark because he wears white robes instead of the traditional ISIS black.

One military insider said: “One minute he was standing there and the next his head had exploded.

“The commander remained standing upright for a couple of seconds before collapsing and that’s when panic set in.

“We later heard most of the recruits deserted. We got rid of 21 terrorists with one bullet.”


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Focus on the main issue, 500. Are the Russians succeeding, do you admit it ? Please no childish slogans.


When offensive started in october 1 dollar was equal to 62 rubles, now its close to 80. Big success. 



A.M. said:


> I find it hysterical that someone from Israel is talking down about dependency on foreign support.
> 
> Your country exists solely due to foreign support.


Dont be hysterical. Not a single foreign soldier ever fought for Israel. US started aid to Israel only AFTER Six Day war when Israel secured itself. And today this aid is about 1% of Israel GNP.


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> When offensive started in october 1 dollar was equal to 62 rubles, now its close to 80. Big success.
> 
> 
> Dont be hysterical. Not a single foreign soldier ever fought for Israel. US started aid to Israel only AFTER Six Day war when Israel secured itself. And today this aid is about 1% of Israel GNP.


Who said I was talking about military support?


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> When offensive started in october 1 dollar was equal to 62 rubles, now its close to 80. Big success.



Was the objective of the involvement in Syria to strengthen the Russian ruble?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

no it's just to boost russian public morale


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> When offensive started in october 1 dollar was equal to 62 rubles, now its close to 80. Big success.




Oil was also 50 in October 2015, now its 30 thats the reason for ruble decline, and I told a another member ruble can go 100 to a dollar but still won't save your beloved rebels.


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan, India these are all Indo European countries, specifically Aryan


Yes, and they came from the planet vega Loooool.

Can't you stop your indo european none sense.


----------



## BordoEnes

Madali said:


> It's a very difficult situation. If Turkey attacks by land, most likely Assad will physically staynout of it. There would be a lot of statements and maybe a few Token defenses, but he would concentrate elsewhere and leave it to the Kurds.
> 
> Which would mean that the right would look like Turks vs Kurds, with Islamists benefiting if Turkey wins. This would be a huge PR disaster for Turkey.



Ofcourse. The direct intervention of a fresh new player would decimate any worn out opposing force within Syria. Contrary to the South-eastern Turkey, there are no mountains you can hid in and as such directly confronting Turkish armed forces will be suicide. We will literally see a blitzkrieg. But the biggest fallout will be political. The reputation of Turkey would be severaly stained, just like Russia is right now.


----------



## XY1234

Turkey won't take the risk to fight a real war with Russia.
If our Turkish friends enter with massive forces they will be targeted by Russian Air-force. 
Turkey will do it with Special Forces and weapon support to loyal and moderate opposition groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

BordoEnes said:


> Ofcourse. The direct intervention of a fresh new player would decimate any worn out opposing force within Syria. Contrary to the South-eastern Turkey, there are no mountains you can hid in and as such directly confronting Turkish armed forces will be suicide. We will literally see a blitzkrieg. But the biggest fallout will be political. The reputation of Turkey would be severaly stained, just like Russia is right now.



If Turkey decides to go to war and commits some of its best divisions, than it won't really be a match as the Turkish Army will bulldoze and roll through. There is not a single entity in Syria that will be able to stop the Turkish Steamroller. At best, they might be able to harass Turkish axis of advancement by attacking them at their flanks, but that's about it. It does not matter if the opposition in Syria is worn out, even fresh they simply don't have the discipline, training and the necessary equipment to stop the Turkish Juggernaut.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Rukarl said:


> Why you so confident about Turkish invasion ?



Yup. The Ankara bombers have been identified as YPG Kurdish terrorists. I can expect an invasion within the next couple weeks, if not days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700108291540676608
Shit just got real.


----------



## forcetrip

*The road back to Damascus: refugees begin to go home *

“That is a military zone,” a Syrian soldier warned, as I went to inspect the ruins at the end of Ibn Hawqal Street.
But I could not see any Syrian military positions amid the ruins, not even a check point. “This is a military zone,” he said more sharply. Then I realised.
How many kilometres away is the militant Islamic State (IS), I asked? “Down there,” said the soldier.
“About 200 metres.”

And I looked down a broken laneway, veined by the midday sun, a deserted, squalid place of crumpled homes that makes its appearance along all front lines in cities at war, in Damascus, in Aleppo, in Fallujah, in Sarajevo, in Beirut in the old days, no doubt in Cherbourg once and Stalingrad, too, and long ago, in my father’s war, in the little villages on the Somme.
This is not the Great War – though it has lasted far longer – and such comparisons somehow take away the dignity of those who try to return to live in these ruins. Syria is Syria, not Iraq or Bosnia or part of a world war – though there are Arabs who do claim that all this is part of “world war three”.

Did the Americans not threaten to bomb Damascus? Is the Russian air force not bombing Isis? Is Turkey not now threatening to invade Syria? And Saudi Arabia?
But what is happening in Al Qadam tells you a lot about the Syrian war. Once in the hands of Jabhat al Nusra, it lay rotting through three years, under government control but almost empty, until the army struck north of Aleppo and began to conquer its enemies along the Turkish border – and the people started to come back to Al Qadam. Twenty-six families in the past 15 days alone, even a drift back of former “Free Syrian Army” men – part of (British prime minister) David Cameron’s mythical army of 70,000 “moderates”, one supposes – and five prisoners released from government jails.

Victory brings confidence, however temporary, and you can sniff it on the government front lines far from Aleppo.

There are fewer checkpoints in Damascus, 100 women dancing at a noisy hen party in one of the big hotels, convoys of trucks humming across the Lebanese border en route to Jordan now that the Syrian army has reopened the main road to Deraa.
Syrians drive to Aleppo up the highway again. On Syrian television, there are action shots of Syrian paratroopers entering towns they had not seen for three years. And in Al Qadam, its streets named after ancient Arab philosophers and travellers, they are also returning.
There is even a “reconciliation committee” of elders who talk to both the army and the Free Syrian army – not to IS or Al Nusra, they all insist – and who drink coffee with the government soldiers.

Rather a lot of meals, an army intelligence officer tells me. Some of the Free Syrian Army men from Al Qadam have been allowed to keep their light weapons – after forswearing their opposition to the regime – and the government army have allowed them food and medicine.
Several have been allowed to return to the ranks of the army they deserted, new ranks of course, paid once more by the government. “Yes, of course we knew many of them,” a soldier says. It is a subtle war.

Get the opposition to change sides, especially now that they have tasted the bitter fruit of IS’s ideology and understood the power of Russia’s air force.
It seems to work. Silence has settled over the front line here.
“Syria, Assad” has been spray painted over the walls in red. Al Nusra’s slogans have been so heavily painted over in blue that you can no longer make out what they said. Except for the word “Allah”.

The army left God’s name untouched. Half a mile back, three soldiers sit on chairs beside a T-72 tank that nestles in the shadow of an alleyway, its barrel pointing upwards. They are drinking coffee.

*PLENTY TO RECONSTRUCT:* Thaled Fado is part of the reconciliation committee. A construction man – he agrees there will be plenty to reconstruct – he wanted to be a pilot and travelled Europe to further his ambition and lived in Barcelona and inevitably ran out of money.
“There is peace here now,” he says. “The army took this place back from Nusra a long time ago, but now the people themselves are coming back. We talk to the army. This is my home.”
But “home” – inherited from his father – has no roof. Like all the other houses in this poor, devastated suburb, they were looted and burned by Al Nusra.

One lady in a green dress – this is not yet the time to discard anonymity for most of these people – described how Al Nusra came to this place three years ago. “We did not know them and I tried to stay, but then they came to our home and slaughtered my husband and I fled with my children.”

Now she stands near Thaled Fado and smiles at the stranger who has come to look at this tiny corner of Syrian misery. A bearded soldier is smiling, too, and I guess why and he tells me I am right. He has just come from Aleppo.
His family live here and have returned, and it slowly becomes clear that many of these families had sons in the military and supported the regime. And Al Nusra turned on them with a vengeance. Hence all the burned homes – only a few repaired – and the still smashed minaret of the local mosque.

A middle-aged lady peers from the window of a downstairs room, looking cautiously at our camera. Her home is now a little shop. There are sweets and biscuits for sale. I suppose this is what’s called “normality”.

There’s another lady sitting on a step beside the road, her hands to her face, an image of despair.
Zacharia Ashar – his brown robe marks him out as a country man, for Al Qadam not long ago was farmland – is also on the local “reconciliation committee” and says that
131 local militiamen who fought the army have returned, some from Jordan, on the understanding that they will protect their people and keep IS at bay.
“Some of them have formed a unit to support the army,” he says. “Others tried to fight Nusra and Daesh [IS] and were killed. Yes, there have been many martyrs.”
And yes, it will be many years before the great history books of this war will be written and reveal its many secrets.

In the West – apart from the refugees – we see this conflict as a geopolitical struggle. But after the Aleppo battles, it can be written that – however temporarily, however fearfully, however few – in the streets of Al Qadam, the people are coming home.

Robert Fisk —
_By arrangement with The Independent
Published in Dawn, February 20th, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Barmaley said:


>



Guys whts the name of this system and what does it do ?


----------



## forcetrip

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys whts the name of this system and what does it do ?



This is what they claim it does. Not sure how accurate that statement is. In the video they clearly fired two ATGM's and both took an upward trajectory once close to its target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

forcetrip said:


> *The road back to Damascus: refugees begin to go home *
> 
> “That is a military zone,” a Syrian soldier warned, as I went to inspect the ruins at the end of Ibn Hawqal Street.
> But I could not see any Syrian military positions amid the ruins, not even a check point. “This is a military zone,” he said more sharply. Then I realised.
> How many kilometres away is the militant Islamic State (IS), I asked? “Down there,” said the soldier.
> “About 200 metres.”
> 
> And I looked down a broken laneway, veined by the midday sun, a deserted, squalid place of crumpled homes that makes its appearance along all front lines in cities at war, in Damascus, in Aleppo, in Fallujah, in Sarajevo, in Beirut in the old days, no doubt in Cherbourg once and Stalingrad, too, and long ago, in my father’s war, in the little villages on the Somme.
> This is not the Great War – though it has lasted far longer – and such comparisons somehow take away the dignity of those who try to return to live in these ruins. Syria is Syria, not Iraq or Bosnia or part of a world war – though there are Arabs who do claim that all this is part of “world war three”.
> 
> Did the Americans not threaten to bomb Damascus? Is the Russian air force not bombing Isis? Is Turkey not now threatening to invade Syria? And Saudi Arabia?
> But what is happening in Al Qadam tells you a lot about the Syrian war. Once in the hands of Jabhat al Nusra, it lay rotting through three years, under government control but almost empty, until the army struck north of Aleppo and began to conquer its enemies along the Turkish border – and the people started to come back to Al Qadam. Twenty-six families in the past 15 days alone, even a drift back of former “Free Syrian Army” men – part of (British prime minister) David Cameron’s mythical army of 70,000 “moderates”, one supposes – and five prisoners released from government jails.
> 
> Victory brings confidence, however temporary, and you can sniff it on the government front lines far from Aleppo.
> 
> There are fewer checkpoints in Damascus, 100 women dancing at a noisy hen party in one of the big hotels, convoys of trucks humming across the Lebanese border en route to Jordan now that the Syrian army has reopened the main road to Deraa.
> Syrians drive to Aleppo up the highway again. On Syrian television, there are action shots of Syrian paratroopers entering towns they had not seen for three years. And in Al Qadam, its streets named after ancient Arab philosophers and travellers, they are also returning.
> There is even a “reconciliation committee” of elders who talk to both the army and the Free Syrian army – not to IS or Al Nusra, they all insist – and who drink coffee with the government soldiers.
> 
> Rather a lot of meals, an army intelligence officer tells me. Some of the Free Syrian Army men from Al Qadam have been allowed to keep their light weapons – after forswearing their opposition to the regime – and the government army have allowed them food and medicine.
> Several have been allowed to return to the ranks of the army they deserted, new ranks of course, paid once more by the government. “Yes, of course we knew many of them,” a soldier says. It is a subtle war.
> 
> Get the opposition to change sides, especially now that they have tasted the bitter fruit of IS’s ideology and understood the power of Russia’s air force.
> It seems to work. Silence has settled over the front line here.
> “Syria, Assad” has been spray painted over the walls in red. Al Nusra’s slogans have been so heavily painted over in blue that you can no longer make out what they said. Except for the word “Allah”.
> 
> The army left God’s name untouched. Half a mile back, three soldiers sit on chairs beside a T-72 tank that nestles in the shadow of an alleyway, its barrel pointing upwards. They are drinking coffee.
> 
> *PLENTY TO RECONSTRUCT:* Thaled Fado is part of the reconciliation committee. A construction man – he agrees there will be plenty to reconstruct – he wanted to be a pilot and travelled Europe to further his ambition and lived in Barcelona and inevitably ran out of money.
> “There is peace here now,” he says. “The army took this place back from Nusra a long time ago, but now the people themselves are coming back. We talk to the army. This is my home.”
> But “home” – inherited from his father – has no roof. Like all the other houses in this poor, devastated suburb, they were looted and burned by Al Nusra.
> 
> One lady in a green dress – this is not yet the time to discard anonymity for most of these people – described how Al Nusra came to this place three years ago. “We did not know them and I tried to stay, but then they came to our home and slaughtered my husband and I fled with my children.”
> 
> Now she stands near Thaled Fado and smiles at the stranger who has come to look at this tiny corner of Syrian misery. A bearded soldier is smiling, too, and I guess why and he tells me I am right. He has just come from Aleppo.
> His family live here and have returned, and it slowly becomes clear that many of these families had sons in the military and supported the regime. And Al Nusra turned on them with a vengeance. Hence all the burned homes – only a few repaired – and the still smashed minaret of the local mosque.
> 
> A middle-aged lady peers from the window of a downstairs room, looking cautiously at our camera. Her home is now a little shop. There are sweets and biscuits for sale. I suppose this is what’s called “normality”.
> 
> There’s another lady sitting on a step beside the road, her hands to her face, an image of despair.
> Zacharia Ashar – his brown robe marks him out as a country man, for Al Qadam not long ago was farmland – is also on the local “reconciliation committee” and says that
> 131 local militiamen who fought the army have returned, some from Jordan, on the understanding that they will protect their people and keep IS at bay.
> “Some of them have formed a unit to support the army,” he says. “Others tried to fight Nusra and Daesh [IS] and were killed. Yes, there have been many martyrs.”
> And yes, it will be many years before the great history books of this war will be written and reveal its many secrets.
> 
> In the West – apart from the refugees – we see this conflict as a geopolitical struggle. But after the Aleppo battles, it can be written that – however temporarily, however fearfully, however few – in the streets of Al Qadam, the people are coming home.
> 
> Robert Fisk —
> _By arrangement with The Independent
> Published in Dawn, February 20th, 2016_



Great article, full of hope


----------



## Salman_Farsi

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys whts the name of this system and what does it do ?


It's a ATGM jammer. Some sources know it as a 'home grown' system, but it's probably an Iranian system produced in SaIran industries or perhaps a Russian system. It seems to be cheap and simple. Its main duty is to countermeasure the BGM-71 TOW used by terrorists. Several videos have been published of its successful operation.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## T-72M1

forcetrip said:


> *The road back to Damascus: refugees begin to go home *
> 
> “That is a military zone,” a Syrian soldier warned, as I went to inspect the ruins at the end of Ibn Hawqal Street.
> But I could not see any Syrian military positions amid the ruins, not even a check point. “This is a military zone,” he said more sharply. Then I realised.
> How many kilometres away is the militant Islamic State (IS), I asked? “Down there,” said the soldier.
> “About 200 metres.”
> 
> And I looked down a broken laneway, veined by the midday sun, a deserted, squalid place of crumpled homes that makes its appearance along all front lines in cities at war, in Damascus, in Aleppo, in Fallujah, in Sarajevo, in Beirut in the old days, no doubt in Cherbourg once and Stalingrad, too, and long ago, in my father’s war, in the little villages on the Somme.
> This is not the Great War – though it has lasted far longer – and such comparisons somehow take away the dignity of those who try to return to live in these ruins. Syria is Syria, not Iraq or Bosnia or part of a world war – though there are Arabs who do claim that all this is part of “world war three”.
> 
> Did the Americans not threaten to bomb Damascus? Is the Russian air force not bombing Isis? Is Turkey not now threatening to invade Syria? And Saudi Arabia?
> But what is happening in Al Qadam tells you a lot about the Syrian war. Once in the hands of Jabhat al Nusra, it lay rotting through three years, under government control but almost empty, until the army struck north of Aleppo and began to conquer its enemies along the Turkish border – and the people started to come back to Al Qadam. Twenty-six families in the past 15 days alone, even a drift back of former “Free Syrian Army” men – part of (British prime minister) David Cameron’s mythical army of 70,000 “moderates”, one supposes – and five prisoners released from government jails.
> 
> Victory brings confidence, however temporary, and you can sniff it on the government front lines far from Aleppo.
> 
> There are fewer checkpoints in Damascus, 100 women dancing at a noisy hen party in one of the big hotels, convoys of trucks humming across the Lebanese border en route to Jordan now that the Syrian army has reopened the main road to Deraa.
> Syrians drive to Aleppo up the highway again. On Syrian television, there are action shots of Syrian paratroopers entering towns they had not seen for three years. And in Al Qadam, its streets named after ancient Arab philosophers and travellers, they are also returning.
> There is even a “reconciliation committee” of elders who talk to both the army and the Free Syrian army – not to IS or Al Nusra, they all insist – and who drink coffee with the government soldiers.
> 
> Rather a lot of meals, an army intelligence officer tells me. Some of the Free Syrian Army men from Al Qadam have been allowed to keep their light weapons – after forswearing their opposition to the regime – and the government army have allowed them food and medicine.
> Several have been allowed to return to the ranks of the army they deserted, new ranks of course, paid once more by the government. “Yes, of course we knew many of them,” a soldier says. It is a subtle war.
> 
> Get the opposition to change sides, especially now that they have tasted the bitter fruit of IS’s ideology and understood the power of Russia’s air force.
> It seems to work. Silence has settled over the front line here.
> “Syria, Assad” has been spray painted over the walls in red. Al Nusra’s slogans have been so heavily painted over in blue that you can no longer make out what they said. Except for the word “Allah”.
> 
> The army left God’s name untouched. Half a mile back, three soldiers sit on chairs beside a T-72 tank that nestles in the shadow of an alleyway, its barrel pointing upwards. They are drinking coffee.
> 
> *PLENTY TO RECONSTRUCT:* Thaled Fado is part of the reconciliation committee. A construction man – he agrees there will be plenty to reconstruct – he wanted to be a pilot and travelled Europe to further his ambition and lived in Barcelona and inevitably ran out of money.
> “There is peace here now,” he says. “The army took this place back from Nusra a long time ago, but now the people themselves are coming back. We talk to the army. This is my home.”
> But “home” – inherited from his father – has no roof. Like all the other houses in this poor, devastated suburb, they were looted and burned by Al Nusra.
> 
> One lady in a green dress – this is not yet the time to discard anonymity for most of these people – described how Al Nusra came to this place three years ago. “We did not know them and I tried to stay, but then they came to our home and slaughtered my husband and I fled with my children.”
> 
> Now she stands near Thaled Fado and smiles at the stranger who has come to look at this tiny corner of Syrian misery. A bearded soldier is smiling, too, and I guess why and he tells me I am right. He has just come from Aleppo.
> His family live here and have returned, and it slowly becomes clear that many of these families had sons in the military and supported the regime. And Al Nusra turned on them with a vengeance. Hence all the burned homes – only a few repaired – and the still smashed minaret of the local mosque.
> 
> A middle-aged lady peers from the window of a downstairs room, looking cautiously at our camera. Her home is now a little shop. There are sweets and biscuits for sale. I suppose this is what’s called “normality”.
> 
> There’s another lady sitting on a step beside the road, her hands to her face, an image of despair.
> Zacharia Ashar – his brown robe marks him out as a country man, for Al Qadam not long ago was farmland – is also on the local “reconciliation committee” and says that
> 131 local militiamen who fought the army have returned, some from Jordan, on the understanding that they will protect their people and keep IS at bay.
> “Some of them have formed a unit to support the army,” he says. “Others tried to fight Nusra and Daesh [IS] and were killed. Yes, there have been many martyrs.”
> And yes, it will be many years before the great history books of this war will be written and reveal its many secrets.
> 
> In the West – apart from the refugees – we see this conflict as a geopolitical struggle. But after the Aleppo battles, it can be written that – however temporarily, however fearfully, however few – in the streets of Al Qadam, the people are coming home.
> 
> Robert Fisk —
> _By arrangement with The Independent
> Published in Dawn, February 20th, 2016_


inb4 500 comes and posts this:





 

great article though, the 'rebels' should give up the fight for Saudi and Turkey and help rebuild their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Salman_Farsi said:


> It's a ATGM jammer. Some sources know it as a 'home grown' system, but it's probably an Iranian system produced in SaIran industries or perhaps a Russian system. It seems to be cheap and simple. Its main duty is to countermeasure the BGM-71 TOW used by terrorists. Several videos have been published of its successful operation.



Well if its a success, its a major achievement. As TOW missile has been a major headache for the Syrian army. 

But i am still thinking how it works, as TOW is wire guided and the missile controller has to keep his eyesight at the target till the end. Since TOW has no seeker in its head, don't think the system can mess with its head, it will certainly be doing something to the operator or the sighting system which the operator uses. 

And as for the video above, don't think its from militants, it seems russian system being tested. 

Any videos from militants where their missiles are getting useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

notorious_eagle said:


> If Turkey decides to go to war and commits some of its best divisions, than it won't really be a match as the Turkish Army will bulldoze and roll through. There is not a single entity in Syria that will be able to stop the Turkish Steamroller. At best, they might be able to harass Turkish axis of advancement by attacking them at their flanks, but that's about it. It does not matter if the opposition in Syria is worn out, even fresh they simply don't have the discipline, training and the necessary equipment to stop the Turkish Juggernaut.



You forget a little thing called "Russian tactical nukes". Is Turkey willing to bet that the Russians wont use them? Very risky proposition. Russian military doctrine calls for early use of tactical nukes in a European conflict, so to used them against Turkey would be even easier. Good luck.


----------



## Barmaley

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys whts the name of this system and what does it do ?



The name is unknown, but this is system supposed to blind operator of ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

TaimiKhan said:


> Well if its a success, its a major achievement. As TOW missile has been a major headache for the Syrian army.
> 
> But i am still thinking how it works, as TOW is wire guided and the missile controller has to keep his eyesight at the target till the end. Since TOW has no seeker in its head, don't think the system can mess with its head, it will certainly be doing something to the operator or the sighting system which the operator uses.
> 
> And as for the video above, don't think its from militants, it seems russian system being tested.
> 
> Any videos from militants where their missiles are getting useless.



I felt the video would never have seen the light of day if that was the case. But then again anything is possible as far as leaked videos is concerned. As much as I can tell the video is from Syria.

The wires on the TOW missile is guided by painting a target by the operator. The wires then guide the missile to its target. If the laser is messed with then the wires will go where it thinks the target is painted. Again, this is just the simple answer this video tried for us to believe. Anyone with more info is more than welcome to correct this assessment. From what I can say of the crude boxes are that they are just warning systems giving the crew time to react to a laser acquisition.


----------



## Serpentine

SAA has captured Kinsiba, the third important terrorist stronghold in Latakia. It's great news.

Soon, Latakia will be the first province to be completely free of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> inb4 500 comes and posts this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great article though, the 'rebels' should give up the fight for Saudi and Turkey and help rebuild their country.


Yeah good old Robert Fisk. First was praising Bin Laden now Assad.



TaimiKhan said:


> Well if its a success, its a major achievement. As TOW missile has been a major headache for the Syrian army.
> 
> But i am still thinking how it works, as TOW is wire guided and the missile controller has to keep his eyesight at the target till the end. Since TOW has no seeker in its head, don't think the system can mess with its head, it will certainly be doing something to the operator or the sighting system which the operator uses.
> 
> And as for the video above, don't think its from militants, it seems russian system being tested.
> 
> Any videos from militants where their missiles are getting useless.


Xenon lights ordered on aliexpress. Good to boost morale of cannon fodder in tanks. Nothing else.


----------



## TaimiKhan

forcetrip said:


> I felt the video would never have seen the light of day if that was the case. But then again anything is possible as far as leaked videos is concerned. As much as I can tell the video is from Syria.
> 
> The wires on the TOW missile is guided by painting a target by the operator. The wires then guide the missile to its target. If the laser is messed with then the wires will go where it thinks the target is painted. Again, this is just the simple answer this video tried for us to believe. Anyone with more info is more than welcome to correct this assessment. From what I can say of the crude boxes are that they are just warning systems giving the crew time to react to a laser acquisition.



Well as for videos, there are many videos of militants where they get spanked. If you see around, you will find many and with some very funny. 

Below example, militants videos showing them get spanked. Just give funny syrian rebel bloopers and see the results or rebels getting blown up. Its their produced militants.










anyway on topic. 

As for the TOW system, the laser in the system is only used for range finding, it has nothing to do with steering the missile to its target. So my guess is as given in above post, it does something with the eye sight of the operator. may be sends blinding laser beams back to the source to blind the operator who is then unable to control the missile.


----------



## Salman_Farsi

TaimiKhan said:


> Well if its a success, its a major achievement. As TOW missile has been a major headache for the Syrian army.
> 
> But i am still thinking how it works, as TOW is wire guided and the missile controller has to keep his eyesight at the target till the end. Since TOW has no seeker in its head, don't think the system can mess with its head, it will certainly be doing something to the operator or the sighting system which the operator uses.
> 
> And as for the video above, don't think its from militants, it seems russian system being tested.
> 
> Any videos from militants where their missiles are getting useless.


The TOW has a xenon beacon in its rear. The launcher track that beacon and correct the flight path of the missile for hitting the target that is marked by the operator.
What this jammer does, is imitating that xenon beacon. So the launcher won't be able to find the real missile and guide it anymore.
In videos you usually see the missile as a light that is flying in the air; that light is actually the xenon or thermal beacon.
Look at this pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Salman_Farsi said:


> The TOW has a xenon beacon in its rear. The launcher track that beacon and correct the flight path of the missile for hitting the target that is marked by the operator.
> What this jammer does, is imitating that xenon beacon. So the launcher won't be able to find the real missile and guide it anymore.
> In videos you usually see the missile as a light that is flying in the air; that light is actually the xenon or thermal beacon.
> Look at this pic:



The pic in your post is of a wireless / RF controlled TOW missile, which is not with the militants so far as per my understanding. Its for top attack mode. And the light you are referring to in the videos is the rocker booster of the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Oil was also 50 in October 2015, now its 30 thats the reason for ruble decline,


Saudi Rial is not falling meanwhile.



> and I told a another member ruble can go 100 to a dollar but still won't save your beloved rebels.


Rebels are not "my beloved". Bulk of rebel force belong to Muslim Brotherhood same as Hamas u invited to Kremlin:






I simply disgusted by Nazi methods used by Assadists:

1) Calling people rats, cannibals etc just for standing against corrupt dictator.
2) Indiscriminate bombing.
3) Gassing.
4) Staving.
etc etc.

I am disgusted that history is repeating itself and world watches still when such crimes against humanity are happening for 5 years in row.

But if u think all these crimes will help Assad regime, u are wrong. He will follow the same fate as Najibullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

TaimiKhan said:


> The pic in your post is of a wireless / RF controlled TOW missile, which is not with the militants so far as per my understanding. Its for top attack mode. And the light you are referring to in the videos is the rocker booster of the missile.


Yeah, the pic is from a TOW-2B but the TOW-1 has the same beacon. The boosters of the TOW are on its sides.
You can see the beacon of an Iranian Toophan (TOW-1) here:





If you make a search about the BGM-71 guidance method, you'll see what I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> The pic in your post is of a wireless / RF controlled TOW missile, which is not with the militants so far as per my understanding. Its for top attack mode. And the light you are referring to in the videos is the rocker booster of the missile.


Any TOW (wireless - not wireless, top attack or not) is using xenon beacons for guidance. 

That thingy has two problems:

1) Its too weak. Look at how big are Shtora jammers.
2) Beacon signal of TOW--2 is coded. 

If u could disrupt ATGMs with aliexpres xenon lights, all militaries in the world would use it.


----------



## Serpentine

Some nice hunting by Hezbollah in Ghab plain, Hama. At least 15 Nusra terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Carlosa said:


> You forget a little thing called "Russian tactical nukes". Is Turkey willing to bet that the Russians wont use them? Very risky proposition. Russian military doctrine calls for early use of tactical nukes in a European conflict, so to used them against Turkey would be even easier. Good luck.



First of all, i was talking about combatants fighting on the Ground. There is no Fighting Group on the Ground that can challenge the Turkish Army on the battlefield. 

Second, i have my sincere doubts if the Russians will lob a tactical nuke because their Conventional Missiles are strong enough to lay more damage than a tactical nuke would. Russian Strategic Rocket Forces is by far the most deadliest arm of the Russian Armed Forces. They are extremely well trained, disciplined and armed with the most lethal conventional and unconventional missiles in the world. This was the only Arm that was spared of the rust that plagued the Russian Armed Forces in the 90's. They have been training and perfecting their Art for the last 50 years, besides the US no one even comes close to their experience. NATO does not fear the Russian Army, Air Force or Navy but they do sure fear this Arm of the Russian Armed Forces. Within minutes, they can launch overwhelming conventional missile firepower on any enemy and literally render them useless. This group can render every Turkish Air and Naval Base useless because of the firepower they can bring with deadly accuracy. There's a reason why the Turks or NATO did not escalate after the shooting down of SU25 because they know what destruction this Force can bring to Turkey.


----------



## T-55

Syrian Army restores Kinsabba




Province of Raqqa


----------



## Carlosa

notorious_eagle said:


> First of all, i was talking about combatants fighting on the Ground. There is no Fighting Group on the Ground that can challenge the Turkish Army on the battlefield.
> 
> Second, i have my sincere doubts if the Russians will lob a tactical nuke because their Conventional Missiles are strong enough to lay more damage than a tactical nuke would. Russian Strategic Rocket Forces is by far the most deadliest arm of the Russian Armed Forces. They are extremely well trained, disciplined and armed with the most lethal conventional and unconventional missiles in the world. This was the only Arm that was spared of the rust that plagued the Russian Armed Forces in the 90's. They have been training and perfecting their Art for the last 50 years, besides the US no one even comes close to their experience. NATO does not fear the Russian Army, Air Force or Navy but they do sure fear this Arm of the Russian Armed Forces. Within minutes, they can launch overwhelming conventional missile firepower on any enemy and literally render them useless. This group can render every Turkish Air and Naval Base useless because of the firepower they can bring with deadly accuracy. There's a reason why the Turks or NATO did not escalate after the shooting down of SU25 because they know what destruction this Force can bring to Turkey.



Precisely because there is no Fighting Group on the Ground that can challenge the Turkish Army on the battlefield, it would be very easy for the Russians to go with tactical nukes.

Yes, the Russians have very strong conventional ballistic forces, I can see Iskander missiles getting deployed to Syria very easily, but again, a tactical nuke talks very loudly and takes care of business very fast and like I said, it is part of their tactical doctrine to use them fist and in the early stages of a conflict and one of the reasons for that its because it will force an opponent to stand down and deescalate or negotiate, which is something that applies to the situation in Syria very well if Turkey attacks.

Anyway, my point is that Turkey is playing a very dangerous game and they can get hurt very badly if they miscalculate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Kinsabba


----------



## Salman_Farsi

A Syrian fighter on a T-55, probably in the city of Kensabba, after its liberation.


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Yeah good old Robert Fisk. First was praising Bin Laden now Assad.


lol beat you to it, didn't I ? 

but what about you ? first you praised the "Syrian" jihadis 






then you praised ISIS.. 




in a shit situation like this I would loosely consider that to be praise




I should add here that I'm not a frothing-at-the-mouth Islamist who hates "jews" and the state of Israel or anything, quite the opposite in fact, not commie or Shi'ite (or any other kind of muslim) either, and that I'm fully aware that India isn't even a bit player in this mess but just as an observer, your pro 'rebel' stance boggles the mind, so what is it, moar Golan or something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

T-72M1 said:


> lol beat you to it, didn't I ?
> 
> but what about you ? first you praised the "Syrian" jihadis
> View attachment 294449
> 
> 
> 
> then you praised ISIS..
> View attachment 294451
> 
> in a shit situation like this I would loosely consider that to be praise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add here that I'm not a frothing-at-the-mouth Islamist who hates "jews" and the state of Israel or anything, quite the opposite in fact, not commie or Shi'ite (or any other kind of muslim) either, and that I'm fully aware that India isn't even a bit player in this mess but just as an observer, your pro 'rebel' stance boggles the mind, so what is it, moar Golan or something ?


Another ISIS lover................lolzzz


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> lol beat you to it, didn't I ?
> 
> but what about you ? first you praised the "Syrian" jihadis
> View attachment 294449
> 
> 
> 
> then you praised ISIS..
> View attachment 294451
> 
> in a shit situation like this I would loosely consider that to be praise
> 
> 
> I should add here that I'm not a frothing-at-the-mouth Islamist who hates "jews" and the state of Israel or anything, quite the opposite in fact, not commie or Shi'ite (or any other kind of muslim) either, and that I'm fully aware that India isn't even a bit player in this mess but just as an observer, your pro 'rebel' stance boggles the mind, so what is it, moar Golan or something ?


Where is "praising" here? Just plain facts. As for ISIS I many time repeated that they are Baath scum.

When rebels captured villages I did not even use word "liberated" in order to maintain neutrality. On the other hand Assad side constantly calls ethnic cleansing of Syrian villages by Iranian/Iraqi/Afghan invaders "liberation".


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Where is "praising" here? Just plain facts. As for ISIS I many time repeated that they are Baath scum.
> 
> When rebels captured villages I did not even use word "liberated" in order to maintain neutrality. On the other hand Assad side constantly calls ethnic cleansing of Syrian villages by Iranian/Iraqi/Afghan invaders "liberation".


lol, come on ! you're anything but 'neutral' in your commentary here

and what 'ethnic cleansing', where ?

people and even legit Syrian (non Saudi/Turkey sponsored islamist psycho) fighters can come back and help rebuild, short of sparking ww3, they have no chance with the Russian air campaign Groznying everything in sight anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> lol, come on ! you're anything but 'neutral' in your commentary here
> 
> and what 'ethnic cleansing', where ?
> 
> people and even legit Syrian (non Saudi/Turkey sponsored islamist psycho) fighters can come back and help rebuild, short of sparking ww3, they have no chance with the Russian air campaign Groznying everything in sight anyway.


North and South Aleppo villages were populated before invasion. Now they are populated by Iraqi sectarian mercenaries:

Hader before "liberation":











Hader after "liberation":
















Syrians ethnically cleansed:


----------



## Aero

Sorry but you are no way neutral. 



500 said:


> 7
> When rebels captured villages I did not even use word "liberated" in order to maintain neutrality. 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

he is neutral in a way , he wants both sides to fvck up each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Written by : Abdulrahman Al-Rashed
on : Wednesday, 17 Feb, 2016
*Opinion: What Has Happened Since Hariri’s Assassination?*

Eleven years have passed since Rafik Hariri was assassinated by the Assad regime. His killers have succeeded not only in depriving Lebanon of its former prime minister and one of its most important leaders, but they have also succeeded in demolishing his project to build and develop a new Lebanon.

By killing Hariri, Assad and his allies have impeded his plans to build and construct a better Lebanon. Hariri wanted to attract investors to Lebanon, transform it into a place where trustworthy international institutions thrive and where all strata of society is involved in building it rather than competing over seats in parliament and government.

Hariri even went to his adversary Hezbollah and offered to participate in the development of areas under his influence and change the situation of the Lebanese citizen who is forced to emigrate in order to earn a living. He believed that Hezbollah, the rest of the opposition and their followers would find benefits for themselves in his plans and would be a positive part of them instead of being a negative party committed to using weapons to obtain their share.

He convinced important Lebanese expats and the Saudi, Gulf, Egyptian, European, American and Russian governments of his plans and flew to Iran several times to reassure Tehran. He was welcomed by most of these figures, governments and international funds and features of his plans’ success began to show. This was until Assad killed him despite the fact that he agreed to step down from his role as prime minister and bowed to pressure by extending the former president Emile Lahoud’s term.

Hariri’s killers not only wanted to get rid of him but also get rid of his big plans so that Lebanon remains a country under their control and that is preoccupied with marginal differences. Since the day that Hariri and other patriotic political Lebanese forces were assassinated, reconstruction, dreams, and hope have stopped. This was the goal and this is the result.

However, the price of the crime is high. The killer, or killers are known; Assad and his allies who have Syrian blood on their hands today. There is no longer a need to debate their role in the crime because six years after killing Hariri and his companions, they have committed a much greater crime and have killed about half a million Syrians.

Despite Hariri’s assassination causing enormous problems for Assad, people like him do not comprehend the lessons of history and this is proved by the fact that he chose to perpetrate crimes in Syria whilst the blood of his victims in Lebanon had not yet dried. Instead of trying to appease his citizens at the beginning of 2011 and testing different solutions to accommodate their protests, he was quick to threaten them, kill them and deliberately commit mass murders.

We do not need to open Assad’s brain in order to understand it and he leaves his mark on every crime. He thought that the best way to stop Hariri’s plans and those of other moderate Lebanese leaders that did not accept his dictation was to kill all of them.

Despite the Lebanese people remembering the assassination of their visionary, moderate and patriotic leader every year, they do not realise the importance of commemorating him by reviving his project to unite all Lebanese people through positive change as opposed to sectarianism.





*Abdulrahman Al-Rashed* is the general manager of Al-Arabiya television. He is also the former editor-in-chief of _Asharq Al-Awsat_, and the leading Arabic weekly magazine _Al-Majalla_. He is also a senior columnist in the daily newspapers _Al-Madina_ and _Al-Bilad_. He has a US post-graduate degree in mass communications, and has been a guest on many TV current affairs programs. He is currently based in Dubai.


----------



## jammersat

i remember when rafik hariri's car blew up , it was kinda like the turkish bus last night


----------



## Aero

jammersat said:


> he is neutral in a way , he wants both sides to fvck up each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

jammersat said:


> he is neutral in a way , he wants both sides to fvck up each other


I am totally sick of slaughter in Syria. Thats why I am getting emotional sometimes.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700410491621912576
I would like the members to make me understand how did this happened and why is it now in Syria, not in Iraq. 
A few Arabic Twitter handles said (what Google translate helped me to understand ) is that this happened last year, not now.


----------



## Carlosa

notorious_eagle said:


> First of all, i was talking about combatants fighting on the Ground. There is no Fighting Group on the Ground that can challenge the Turkish Army on the battlefield.
> 
> Second, i have my sincere doubts if the Russians will lob a tactical nuke because their Conventional Missiles are strong enough to lay more damage than a tactical nuke would. Russian Strategic Rocket Forces is by far the most deadliest arm of the Russian Armed Forces. They are extremely well trained, disciplined and armed with the most lethal conventional and unconventional missiles in the world. This was the only Arm that was spared of the rust that plagued the Russian Armed Forces in the 90's. They have been training and perfecting their Art for the last 50 years, besides the US no one even comes close to their experience. NATO does not fear the Russian Army, Air Force or Navy but they do sure fear this Arm of the Russian Armed Forces. Within minutes, they can launch overwhelming conventional missile firepower on any enemy and literally render them useless. This group can render every Turkish Air and Naval Base useless because of the firepower they can bring with deadly accuracy. There's a reason why the Turks or NATO did not escalate after the shooting down of SU25 because they know what destruction this Force can bring to Turkey.



Well, I hate to say it, but it seems like I was right. According to the article in the link below, Putin warned Turkey that he will use tactical nukes if needed, this is a piece of what the article says:

"A source close to Russian President Vladimir Putin told me that the Russians have warned Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan that Moscow is prepared to use *tactical nuclear weapons* if necessary to save their troops in the face of a Turkish-Saudi onslaught. Since Turkey is a member of NATO, any such conflict could quickly escalate into a full-scale nuclear confrontation."

Risking Nuclear War for Al Qaeda? | Consortiumnews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

jack 86000 said:


> Russian Air Force Tu-214R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aviationist » Russia has just deployed its most advanced spyplane to Syria



guessing that cheek blister is a SLAR


----------



## Saho

@500

1. What are the chance of Iranian, Russian, Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries taking over Aleppo?

2. Do you believe YPG will take the rest of the Northern borders?

3. Do you expect any Saudi-Turkish interventions?

4. Estimate how long Assad will stay?


----------



## C130

Barmaley said:


>




looks like the rats need a EO guided missile

Zionists to the rescue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Carlosa said:


> "A source close to Russian President Vladimir Putin told me that the Russians have warned Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan that Moscow is prepared to use *tactical nuclear weapons* if necessary to save their troops in the face of a Turkish-Saudi onslaught. Since Turkey is a member of NATO, any such conflict could quickly escalate into a full-scale nuclear confrontation."
> 
> Risking Nuclear War for Al Qaeda? | Consortiumnews




well....shit...Never Imagined we would get so close to an Nuclear conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Star Wars said:


> well....shit...Never Imagined we would get so close to an Nuclear conflict



Yeah, that's what happens when insane people such as Erdogan in Turkey and the neocons in USA run a country and its foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> @500
> 
> 1. What are the chance of Iranian, Russian, Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries taking over Aleppo?
> 
> 2. Do you believe YPG will take the rest of the Northern borders?
> 
> 3. Do you expect any Saudi-Turkish interventions?
> 
> 4. Estimate how long Assad will stay?


1. They are determined to do so and I dont see anything what can stop them. But it will take very long time, another 200-300 K refugees, massive destruction.

2. Possible but will take long time.

3. No, I dont.

4. As long as Iran and Russia support him with billions of dollars and mercenaries. Just like Najibullah Assad holds thanks to foreign troops and ethnic cleansing. Once foreign troops will leave population will return and Assad will collapse:






A lot depends on policies of new president. Obama policy was:

a) Allow Assad and his allies to do anything they want.
b) Deny massive military help to rebels, especially air defence. Afghans in 1980-es received 100 times more aid than Syrian rebels.
c) Massive support to Kurds with CAS and weapons.

I dont think these policies will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> I am totally sick of slaughter in Syria. Thats why I am getting emotional sometimes.


Yeh right, you are a filthy jihadi supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> 1. They are determined to do so and I dont see anything what can stop them. But it will take very long time, another 200-300 K refugees, massive destruction.
> 
> 2. Possible but will take long time.
> 
> 3. No, I dont.
> 
> 4. As long as Iran and Russia support him with billions of dollars and mercenaries. Just like Najibullah Assad holds thanks to foreign troops and ethnic cleansing. Once foreign troops will leave population will return and Assad will collapse:
> 
> View attachment 294517
> 
> 
> A lot depends on policies of new president. Obama policy was:
> 
> a) Allow Assad and his allies to do anything they want.
> b) Deny massive military help to rebels, especially air defence. Afghans in 1980-es received 100 times more aid than Syrian rebels.
> c) Massive support to Kurds with CAS and weapons.
> 
> I dont think these policies will change.


It must chap your @ss ! Man get some sleep, Israel plan to annex some Syrian land with the help of ISIS, the Sauds and etal is over...Stop ruminating the cud..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> 1. They are determined to do so and I dont see anything what can stop them. But it will take very long time, another 200-300 K refugees, massive destruction.
> 
> 2. Possible but will take long time.
> 
> 3. No, I dont.
> 
> 4. As long as Iran and Russia support him with billions of dollars and mercenaries. Just like Najibullah Assad holds thanks to foreign troops and ethnic cleansing. Once foreign troops will leave population will return and Assad will collapse:
> 
> View attachment 294517
> 
> 
> A lot depends on policies of new president. Obama policy was:
> 
> a) Allow Assad and his allies to do anything they want.
> b) Deny massive military help to rebels, especially air defence. Afghans in 1980-es received 100 times more aid than Syrian rebels.
> c) Massive support to Kurds with CAS and weapons.
> 
> I dont think these policies will change.


both the front-running candidates on the republican side, Trump and Cruz are staunchly against toppling Bashar and supporting the so called rebels.



T-55 said:


> Kurds



do they have a name for the improv IFV/APCs? and is the 'armour' any good any good ?  

kudos to the Kurds for ingenuity though, may they prevail in their fight against the sallafists.


----------



## alarabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700727031537999872


----------



## Ceri

500 said:


> I am totally sick of slaughter in Syria. Thats why I am getting emotional sometimes.


You are a forummer i respect. But i honestly think you are wasting your energy and intellect on people suffering short-term memory loss. These guys you invest tons of time to will never truly comprehend the realities of Middle East. They'll just bandwagon on empty propaganda from either Russia or other parties. They don't possess the intellectual capacity to read what is obvious nor do they have a memory capacity to keep in mind the occurences. My two cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ceri said:


> You are a *forummer* i respect..


You should respect him, after they washed dishes with your countrymen in international water. Any country that has self respect, will have reacted properly. Not Erdogan! Turkey went from a country with no problems to a country with no friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

500 said:


> I am totally sick of slaughter in Syria. Thats why I am getting emotional sometimes.



lol....fcuk off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

JEskandari said:


> Hezbollahis all about Lebanon not Islamic world , honestly I can't understand from where you get your information
> 
> when you boycut the election that's what will happen . the opposition shot in its foot in that election and now you guys are crying about it .


LOL
Hilarious that you call it an election.
11 million people "showed up," according to Assadist statistics. 11 million people voted for the same person? Bullshit.



spiderkiller said:


> don't forget the consequences of that support. it resulted in a series of events that created isis , destroyed syria and iraq , started a shia sunni war in the region , destroyed yemen , destroyed libya etc. all of this madness somehow with different proportions started from that support don't forget that.


Oh yes evil Arab states are cause for everything and poor little Iran is an angelic state oppressed by foreign powers  



T-55 said:


> Kurds


Assad didn't consider them Syrians. Now you support them all of a sudden? Interesting. Whoring yourselves out to any possible allies, exactly like the YPG.

In actual news:
Rebels seem to have started small scale offensives on Aleppo in general, one of the districts Halab al Jadeedeh, which means New Aleppo. It's a Western district and it's rich, also close to where I lived. Population is still there as rebels aren't flattening non-rebel held territory.
















‫انطلاق مجموعة الإنغماسين لاقتحام مزارع الأوبري في ريف حلب الغربي 19/2/2016‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> Hilarious that you call it an election.
> 11 million people "showed up," according to Assadist statistics. 11 million people voted for the same person? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Oh yes evil Arab states are cause for everything and poor little Iran is an angelic state oppressed by foreign powers
> 
> 
> Assad didn't consider them Syrians. Now you support them all of a sudden? Interesting. Whoring yourselves out to any possible allies, exactly like the YPG.
> 
> In actual news:
> Rebels seem to have started small scale offensives on Aleppo in general, one of the districts Halab al Jadeedeh, which means New Aleppo. It's a Western district and it's rich, also close to where I lived. Population is still there as rebels aren't flattening non-rebel held territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‫انطلاق مجموعة الإنغماسين لاقتحام مزارع الأوبري في ريف حلب الغربي 19/2/2016‬‎ - YouTube


what's the problem for voting for the same person ? Do you guys believe that because you don't like him the others also must despise him ? If so then we have a good term in medicine for such conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

JEskandari said:


> what's the problem for voting for the same person ? Do you guys believe that because you don't like him the others also must despise him ? If so then we have a good term in medicine for such conditions.




The irony is that many of the gulf states that talk of "democracy" and "regime change" in Syria are ruled by dictators and or bloated "royals" that feed off the common people like parasites and offer no freedom or democracy to anyone.

Assad is secular, Christians, Jews, Shia, Sunni, Kurds, ect have the same rights. Where as in some gulf states churches are outlawed, even people holding church service in their homes have been arrested, homosexuals are executed, leaving Islam will get you beheaded, stealing will result in limbs being chopped off, adulatory will result in execution, women are given little to no rights at all ect.

Yet no one in the west bats an eye, instead they condemn Russia for making it illegal to advertise homosexuality yet say nothing when Saudis behead gays. The irony is that Saudi "royals" have been arrested in other countries for murder, some have been revealed to be homosexuals, some have been caught with prostututes, ect. Mind you these are all offenses that will get any other person the death sentence in places like Saudi Arabia. 

Some of the most brutal regimes with deplorable human rights violations are trying to lecture others on freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Hezbollahis all about Lebanon not Islamic world , honestly I can't understand from where you get your information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

500 said:


> View attachment 294684


i don't want to say anything on the matter of what you're arguing about but about the "islamic state" part. islamic state under the rule of true islam is something all muslims should be after. islamic state doesn't necessarily mean the representation of isis as isalm. isis represents what an islamic state based on the saudi s and ottoman s idea of caliphate will look like. just like how the state of israel doesn't represent jewish religion.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> View attachment 294684


hope you are aware that the Greater islamic republic, governed by the master of time is talking about the messiah at the end of time ,guess as a Jew you must be aware of the concept of the Messiah at the end of time.


----------



## spiderkiller

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh yes evil Arab states are cause for everything and poor little Iran is an angelic state oppressed by foreign powers


unfortunately your hatred for iran has blinded you and you cannot see the big picture. of course iran was and is involved in a lot of activities in the region but why don't you look at the ideology that iran is spreading through islam world. was it other than arming and concentrating all the shia and islam capabilities against* israel *? wasn't iran the first country to take organized action of resistance against israel after all arab nations failed against *israel* based on a failed ideology of arab union rather than islam world union ? wasn't this saudi and opposition of syrian government that made the syrian conflict a racial problem ? why saudi and turkey want democracy and freedom in syria while their own country lacks democracy and freedom ? or they are looking for something else? something that is actually in the benefit of israel and the victims are the syrian people. why do you want to see this conflict as a racial or a religion problem ? why don't you ask arab countries and turkey why the hell did they help transporting freedom !!! fighters from all around the world(from south america to china ) to bring you freedom ? why just why can't you see the footprints of israel in this bloody conflict? in the first place where did the idea of rebellion come from ? was it other than saudi and turkey that advertised such behavior by arming angry people ? and now they themselves are struggling from the same issue." وَمَكَروا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ ۖ وَاللَّهُ خَيرُ الماكِرينَ "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> He clearly said that before the arrival of Mahdi in end of times it will be ruled by deputy - Iranian Ayatulas.


well my understanding ofssuch matter is that you clearly can fake such . for a clear example you can search in Google for Jew only road signs and be shocked by how many of them you can find.also hope you are aware that a Lebanese shia usually won't follow an I Iranian clerics .


----------



## Serpentine

Daesh defense lines in eastern Aleppo are collapsing like Domino. 5 villages and the thermal power plant already captured by SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

Ksa is willing o deliver Stingrt systems,this will be a big problem for ruskies.


----------



## Serpentine

Latest situation in Eastern Aleppo. Daeshbags are now encircled. Fah is also reportedly taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Stay on topic guys, no religious BS here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

These people are know as SAA, bunch of uneducated Iranian terrorists who sold themselves to fight in Syria. 
What brings these terrorists to Aleppo? while Iranian Gov keep saying we want to protect Zainab!


----------



## Barmaley

Liberated power plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Oublious said:


> Ksa is willing o deliver Stingrt systems,this will be a big problem for ruskies.


Yeman ... 

And what if an Western airliner shut down with these MANPAD ?!


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> Daesh defense lines in eastern Aleppo are collapsing like Domino. 5 villages and the thermal power plant already captured by SAA.




Quick Turkey start shelling the SAA they drove your terrorists out.  

No wait if the artillery won't reach, Turkey will just send thousands more terrorists across the boarder and then cry about the "civil war" prolonging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XY1234

On September 21, Israeli Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu met with Russia’s President Vladimir Putin, a meeting that focused on staying out of each other’s way in Syria. According to statements by both leaders, it seems the meeting went well. Netanyahu emphasized Israel’s main concerns in Syria, namely arms shipments to Hezbollah and Iran opening a new front against Israel in southern Syria. Putin gave his own analysis of the situation, stressing that the Assad regime is weak. Both sides agreed on forming a joint committee to coordinate their military activities in Syria.

Watching from the sidelines, some analysts in Israel posited that this meeting — and Russia’s increased involvement in Syria — is a net positive for Israel. Giora Eiland, who was the national security advisor under Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, told me in a conversation that the new alliance between Russia, Iran, Syria, and Hezbollah can deescalate tensions between this axis and Israel. For example, Eiland claimed that Hezbollah will need to take into account the Russian interest of maintaining peace with Israel and might therefore avoid provoking the Israel Defense Forces (IDF). Curtailing the self-proclaimed Islamic State’s advance toward western Syria will be another benefit, according to former IDF Chief of Staff Benny Gantz. While these statements might make Israelis optimistic about Russia stepping up, they do not tell the full story. Overall, it appears that Russia’s involvement will be a net negative for Israel.

In recent years, Israel has worked very hard to prevent any advanced weapons systems from falling into the hands of Hezbollah, which is currently Israel’s most potent adversary. As early as January 2013, Israel drew a redline: It would not allow Syria and Iran to exploit the chaos in Syria to boost deliveries of sophisticated weaponry — advanced anti-ship missiles such as the Yakhont, or advanced surface-to-air missiles such as the SA-17 and SA-22 — to Hezbollah. On multiple occasions, the Israeli air force targeted these shipments and destroyed the weapons systems. This, it was hoped, would change the risk calculations of the parties involved.

Israel has also repeatedly asked Russia to not sell these weapons to the Assad regime, warning that the weapons would eventually be transferred to Hezbollah. Russia did not comply with some of these requests. Russian weapons were finding their way to Hezbollah via Syria long before the Syrian civil war started. During the Second Lebanon War, in 2006, Hezbollah targeted Israeli tanks with an array of advanced anti-tank missiles. Most of them were Russian-made and had been sold to Syria, yet somehow ended up in Hezbollah’s arms depots.

Russia’s growing presence in Syria will limit Israel’s ability to cope with these arms shipments to Hezbollah. Consider this scenario: Israel detects an arms convoy in Syria it believes is on its way to Hezbollah. Through the joint committee with Moscow, Israel notifies Russia that it has credible intelligence that suggests that this convoy is heading to Hezbollah. Russia asks for Israel to present the intelligence indicating Hezbollah’s involvement. Israel, in order to not endanger sensitive intelligence sources, does not show Russia the incriminating evidence, fearing Russia will share this intelligence with Hezbollah, Iran, and Syria. In response, Russia declares that it sees no such threat and warns Israel that an Israeli attack on Syrian territory would interfere with Russian operations in the country. Israel would then find itself in a bind: allow the arms convoy to reach its destination, or challenge the Russian military. Given the advanced Russian surface-to-air missiles recently installed in Syria, Israel would need to think hard before ordering an attack deep inside Syria. This leaves Israel with the possibility of targeting the convoy the minute it crosses into Lebanon, but that option is risky too, as it could mean escalation with Hezbollah.

On the Israeli–Syrian border, where Iran recently increased its presence, the situation will be complicated as well. In his meeting with Putin, Netanyahu stated that Iran, assisted by the Syrian army, is trying to open a “second terrorist front” in the Golan. Putin dismissed Netanyahu’s claim, saying that the Syrian army is weak and barely able to uphold the Syrian state, let alone open a new front. Putin added that, as far as he knew, “these bombardments” — that is, the bombardments of Israel from Syrian territory — “are carried out by homemade systems,” implying that the Syrian regime is not involved.

Putin’s response to Netanyahu indicates that an Israeli retaliation against the Assad regime will probably not be received kindly in the Kremlin. As Moscow’s objective is to strengthen the Syrian regime, every actor that works against Assad or its partners might be challenged by Russia. Last Sunday, on September 27, Israel targeted Syrian army posts on the Israeli–Syrian border in response to errant mortar fire that landed in Israeli territory.

Putin criticized Israel’s attack and added that he was worried by Israel’s periodic attacks. It seems that in this attack, Israel tried to test the waters with Russia. If Russia condemned such a limited attack on an inconsequential post, how might it react to a broader Israeli attack deeper in Syria as the one that occurred on August 20? According to Amos Harel, a longtime military analyst for Haaretz newspaper, Putin’s condemnation shows that despite Israeli optimism, Russia will seek to restrict Israel’s freedom of movement in Syria. If more rockets are fired into Israel from the Syrian side of the Golan, Israel might be able to target the organization behind the attack or Syrian military posts on the border, but bombing Syrian posts closer to Damascus would likely be off-limits.

Russia fighting for Assad will also strengthen Hezbollah, which has more than 6,000 fighters in the country. The organization’s involvement in Syria has come at a price: over 1,200 Hezbollah fighters have been killed and many more injured, according to Israeli security officials I spoke with recently. Hezbollah is stretched thin. In recent weeksIran sent hundreds of Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps fighters to alleviate the burden on the organization. Russia ramping up military involvement in Syria will reduce the pressure on Hezbollah by enabling the organization to consolidate its forces in fewer areas. This will give Hezbollah the opportunity to allocate more resources back to Lebanon and to keep preparing itself for a conflict with Israel.

Recently, reports had indicated that Iran and Hezbollah will launch a ground offensive in northwestern Syria, backed by Russian airstrikes. Along with reports that Russia might send so-called “volunteers” to join the battle, it seems that the coordination between Russia and Hezbollah will only increase, including a possible scenario in which Hezbollah and Russia will fight together on the ground. Hezbollah has already gained significant experience conducting complex offensive operations in Syria. Fighting with the Russian military will give Hezbollah an even a greater boost: learning from one of the strongest and most experienced militaries in the world.

Former IDF officials, diplomats, and academics recently simulated a war between Israel and Hezbollah. The exercise emphasized Russia’s increasing interest in Hezbollah, with one scenario even suggesting that Russia would not let Israel inflict a decisive blow against the organization while it shares common cause with Russia. This rationale would only be stronger if Russian troops and Hezbollah fighters work together on the ground.

The situation in Syria is a symptom of Russia’s rising overall influence in the Middle East. While the United States still has the greatest military presence in the region and better relations with many of the local powers, Arab and Israeli leaders are increasingly hedging their bets with Russia because they perceive the White House as less committed to shaping outcomes in the Middle East than an increasingly assertive Kremlin. This explains why Arab leaders were lining up over the summer to visit Moscow and meet Putin.

For Israel, an assertive Russia that looks to revive its relations with Arab countries mainly through military exports and nuclear energy cooperation should be troubling. Russia is already going forward with supplying Iran with the S-300 aerial defense system, which will improve Iran’s capabilities significantly. According to Eiland, it is unlikely that Russia will supply the S-300 system to Syria, but if it does, it will put the majority of Israeli air traffic under the threat of surface-to-air missiles.

Future Russian arms deals are already being discussed with Egypt and Saudi Arabia, which might influence the balance of power in the Middle East. Even if the probability of a conflict between Israel and another Arab country is currently low, one of Israel’s core national security interests is to maintain its military advantage. This dynamic, along with Arab countries’ own fear of Iran’s growing influence, could set off another regional arms race. In the long term, Russia might also increase its naval presence in the eastern Mediterranean, a move that according to Ely Karmon, a senior research scholar at the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism in Herzliya, could disrupt Israel’s naval activity in the area.

The reality is that Russia’s increasing role in Syria does not give Israel many options; if anything, it actively shuts them down. Israel is not in a position to challenge Russian maneuvers. The only thing that Israel can do right now is to maintain its current course: talking to the Russians and trying to avoid misunderstandings. One of the few options Israel has is to turn to its historic partner, the United States, and try to figure out America’s next steps in Syria. It is in Israel’s interest that the Unites States will not concede its leading role in the Middle East.

On November 9, when President Obama meets Netanyahu in the White House, it would be wise for the Israeli prime minister to bring up Israel’s concerns about Russia’s increasing role, mainly to get a better sense of what the American response to Moscow’s recent push will be. Israel needs to know that its redlines will be respected by Russia, and the administration can help with that by stating the same redlines to the Russians. Doubts will surface in Israel whether this administration can help enforce Israel’s redlines in Syria, especially in light of apparent frictions between Jerusalem and Washington, but as both countries try to bury the hatchet, this can be a good place to start.



_Nadav Pollak is the Diane and Guilford Glazer Foundation Fellow at The Washington Institute for Near East Policy. A former analyst for the government of Israel, Pollak also served as an NCO in the IDF Intelligence Corps._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Latest situation in Eastern Aleppo. Daeshbags are now encircled. Fah is also reportedly taken.



How long before the media campaigns about how those cities are starving?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> How long before the media campaigns about how those cities are starving?


Dont worry. All villages and towns on the map are ethnically cleansed by ur thugs. Including 90,000 Safira town. Not a single civilian remained there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Pretty cool video from Latakia. Especially since 2:41sec.


----------



## KhuderMosavi

East Aleppo, 21/2/2016


----------



## Star Wars

KhuderMosavi said:


> East Aleppo, 21/2/2016



Around 800 rats in that pocket


----------



## 500

Daraya:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Daraya:


who took that pic ?


----------



## Serpentine

Now that whole eastern pocket is captured, it's now time to go towards Tabqa and then Raqqa for Nimr forces. Or maybe they go for al-Bab in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aero

Looks staged.


T-72M1 said:


> who took that pic ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Dont worry. All villages and towns on the map are ethnically cleansed by ur thugs. Including 90,000 Safira town. Not a single civilian remained there.


you mean by your dogs as everybody knew European refugee crisis started when the so called f$a and moderate rebels started their advance last months


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> Now that whole eastern pocket is captured, it's now time to go towards Tabqa and then Raqqa for Nimr forces. Or maybe they go for al-Bab in the north.



wow....there were 800 ISIS dudes in that pocket, did they all get smoked ?


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> you mean by your dogs as everybody knew European refugee crisis started when the so called f$a and moderate rebels started their advance last months


Refugee crisis started since 2012 when Assad started his barrel bombs. Since Oct 2015 Iranian mercenary offensive we got a new refugee crisis.






1:23 Hellfire destroys ISIS suicide truck.



Star Wars said:


> wow....there were 800 ISIS dudes in that pocket


In twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

500 said:


> In twitter



Boy.... you really love these Daeshbags


----------



## Tsilihin

Isis , dick.is or whatever they call them ,are totally in mess because financiers have gone,supporters are gone ,only Russians will be on that area .
And they write new rules...without virgins ))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Star Wars said:


> wow....there were 800 ISIS dudes in that pocket, did they all get smoked ?



No,most of them had fled days earlier. 50 killed in past 2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

T-72M1 said:


> who took that pic ?


No telling where he found it, and nothing proves it is in Syria...
Meanwhile, a $50 tower that defeat the so adverstised tow
[youtube]



[/youtube]
and the latest creation on sale in stores..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Refugee crisis started since 2012 when Assad started his barrel bombs. Since Oct 2015 Iranian mercenary offensive we got a new refugee crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:23 Hellfire destroys ISIS suicide truck.
> 
> 
> In twitter


I taught 2012 crisis has something to do with Libya?


----------



## T-72M1

Aero said:


> Looks staged.


doesn't it ? it's clearly taken by a DSLR with exposure settings set to capture all the glory. 

100% staged and fake jihadi propaganda imo



Ceylal said:


> No telling where he found it, and nothing proves it is in Syria...
> Meanwhile, a $50 tower that defeat the so adverstised tow


fake most likely, they've been caught staging ATGM hits more than once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceri

Aero said:


> Looks staged.


You don't consider the possibility that it's a screenshot of a videorecording? Much brainz


----------



## T-72M1

Ceri said:


> You don't consider the possibility that it's a screenshot of a videorecording? Much brainz


lol, it's most definitely not a screenshot of a recording, unless they were using a high-speed camera recording at 250 frames per second or something..


----------



## Serpentine

More than 100 civilians killed in Syria today and many injured in suicide bombing attacks in Homs and southern Damascus. #ModerateRebels


----------



## Hack-Hook

Serpentine said:


> More than 100 civilians killed in Syria today and many injured in suicide bombing attacks in Homs and southern Damascus. #ModerateRebels


well at least they blasted to pieces moderately. The delighting point is they moderately choose the student as target


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> Boy.... you really love these Daeshbags


I just posted how ISIS vehicle is destroyed.  Next time think a bit before u believe propaganda u read on twitter.

I repeat zillionth time:

ISIS = Iraqi Baath
Assad = Syrian Baath

Both are equal scum, the only difference is that ISIS does not starve kids like Assad do.



T-72M1 said:


> fake most likely, they've been caught staging ATGM hits more than once.


Can i show me 1 example of "staged ATGM"? I can even help u. Here lists with hundreds of ATGM launches:

Launches per unit: First Coastal Division - 11 Fursan al-... - justpaste.it
67 recorded rebel ATGM launches in May: 52 - TOW 5 - Konk... - justpaste.it
58 launches total in June 2015: 45 - TOW 6 - Kornet 2 - M... - justpaste.it
42 launches total 11 - 1st Coastal Division (TOW) 9 - Mou... - justpaste.it
37 launches total 23 - Ghab Plain 9 - Aleppo 2 - Hama 1 -... - justpaste.it
22 ATGM launches total in September 2015 7 - Aleppo 3 - H... - justpaste.it
140 Total ATGM launches in October 2015: 115 - TOW 12 - F... - justpaste.it
85 ATGM launches in November 2015: 14 - Jaysh al-Nasr (... - justpaste.it
53 ATGM launches in December 2015: TOW - 41 Fagot - 3 Mal... - justpaste.it
46 ATGM launches in January 2016 TOW - 22 Fagot - 15 HJ-... - justpaste.it
February 2016 ATGM 1) 1 Feb. at Sheikh Maskin, Daraa. T... - justpaste.it

Which one is "staged" there?



Ceylal said:


> Meanwhile, a $50 tower that defeat the so adverstised tow
> [youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> [/youtube]


TOW is simply out of range. Max flight time of TOW is 22 sec and it fell after 24 sec of flight.

By the way, in case u are worried for Saudi TOWs. Let me educate u a bit. Here recent example of TOW:






s/n *DAAH01-88-C-0292*

DAAH0188C0292 Federal Contract

It was delivered *27 years ago*.

Recently Saudis bought 15,700 *new* TOWs:
Pentagon approves $1.1 billion Raytheon missile sale to Saudi Arabia| Reuters

So old outdated TOW are expended in Syria, instead just thrown to garbage. So far they expended some 800 *old* TOWs. They have thousands more *old* TOWs. They did not even start using new TOWs they got.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22




----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Can i show me 1 example of "staged ATGM"? I can even help u. Here lists with hundreds of ATGM launches:


sorry, can't find it, it was an arabic titled vid and pics but there was one most recently where pics emerged of the jihadis stacking a little hut up with explosives and then took a TOW to it, much allah akbar later when they released the grainy footage. 

what about that stunning tank explosion you just posted, what video is that from ? I think it's clearly staged and photoshopped.


----------



## Ceri

T-72M1 said:


> sorry, can't find it, it was an arabic titled vid and pics but there was one most recently where pics emerged of the jihadis stacking a little hut up with explosives and then took a TOW to it, much allah akbar later when they released the grainy footage.
> 
> what about that stunning tank explosion you just posted, what video is that from ? I think it's clearly staged and photoshopped.


You just witnessed they record the shots from at least three angles, meaning there are at least three cameras placed/held. Even so, you still say it is staged 
Let's consider it can be staged. You think they explode fully operational tanks for morale boost, or do you think it is computer animation?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> More than 100 civilians killed in Syria today and many injured in suicide bombing attacks in Homs and southern Damascus. #ModerateRebels


Again false. Attack was carried by Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I remember how Assad supporters here were cheering to ISIS when they slaughtered rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XY1234

Turkey obviously hit YPG with JDAM . 
YPG announced on "official" website that they will overview their position if "Anti IS Coalition" won't inform them who it was.


----------



## T-72M1

Ceri said:


> You just witnessed they record the shots from at least three angles, meaning there are at least three cameras placed/held. Even so, you still say it is staged
> Let's consider it can be staged. You think they explode fully operational tanks for morale boost, or do you think it is computer animation?


just spoken to a enthusiast photog friend of mine who says it's definitely highly touched over and could probably a total fake too, (the walls behind the tank are strangely placed for one, the sparkle effect, the pretty smoke.. whole thing basically..)

like how they do it in movie posters, just common sense look at it once, one doesn't really need an expert opinion

anyway, this is just one pic, social media propaganda is a big part of today's information warfare, plenty of bs on both sides here just like it is for any conflict out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

If you can't speak sense ,no need to comment . 

Can't you see the quality?
No way its real or Its highly retouched after recording.

Good Day



Ceri said:


> You don't consider the possibility that it's a screenshot of a videorecording? Much brainz


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Just for fun…





***
When someone compares the Syrian Baath with the Baath of Iraq; you should be crazy for wasting your time on even reading his comment…
Unfortunately we live in a world where some people are paid for lying on Internet.

Kunaytarah:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XY1234

Salman_Farsi said:


> Just for fun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> When someone compares the Syrian Baath with the Baath of Iraq; you should be crazy for wasting your time on even reading his comment…
> Unfortunately we live in a world where some people are paid for lying on Internet.
> 
> Kunaytarah:



Live your dream as long as you can. Your time is limited. Choose your future .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> More than 100 civilians killed in Syria today and many injured in suicide bombing attacks in Homs and southern Damascus. #ModerateRebels


rest in peace to the dead. there might be twice the number injured some badly .. loosing their limbs etc. 
Daesh accepted responsibility.



500 said:


> Again false. Attack was carried by Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I remember how Assad supporters here were cheering to ISIS when they slaughtered rebels.


so finally you got your chance to cheer for ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XY1234

500 said:


> Again false. Attack was carried by Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I remember how Assad supporters here were cheering to ISIS when they slaughtered rebels.



Israel has an agreement with moderate Sunni rebels to protect his boarders from Hezbollah. 
YPG started a massive offence against AZAZ the next days will decide the future of the Syrian Civil War.
Depends on Turkish reactions.
Kurds will for sure slaughtered as next if SAA and Russia moves east and Kurds won't accept new developments and the new rules.
I would not be surprised if they would against change the side.


----------



## xenon54 out

Irfan Baloch said:


> so finally you got your chance to cheer for ISIS?


How is that cheering for isis anyway? I find it disturbing how you take sides while moderating this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia*




> *Russian airstrikes have forced al-Qaeda-affiliated terrorist organization al-Nusra to appeal for help in the United Nations, Germany's Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten reports.*
> 
> The Syria-based terror group, DWN says, citing a Reuters report, has asked for a "two-three week truce," and demanded that all attacks on the terrorist group be stopped.
> 
> The group has tabled the measure in the hopes that the break in hostilities will give them time to regroup, preventing their complete destruction, the paper says.



Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia

If it's true, just LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XY1234

proka89 said:


> *Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia
> 
> If it's true, just LOL.



Ridiculous news from SPUTNIK. Who believes if self responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

500 said:


> ...
> 
> TOW is simply out of range. Max flight time of TOW is 22 sec and it fell after 24 sec of flight.
> 
> By the way, in case u are worried for Saudi TOWs. Let me educate u a bit. Here recent example of TOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s/n *DAAH01-88-C-0292*
> 
> DAAH0188C0292 Federal Contract
> 
> It was delivered *27 years ago*.
> 
> Recently Saudis bought 15,700 *new* TOWs:
> Pentagon approves $1.1 billion Raytheon missile sale to Saudi Arabia| Reuters
> 
> So old outdated TOW are expended in Syria, instead just thrown to garbage. So far they expended some 800 *old* TOWs. They have thousands more *old* TOWs. They did not even start using new TOWs they got.




More precisely… 


*Quote :*

*Saudi Arabia Boosts Its National Guard With Anti-Tank Missiles*

*12/21/2013*

Despite the rift between Riyadh and Washington, D.C. Over the US’ inaction over Syria, the leading Gulf state remains an important customer for US-made weapons.

This month, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA), which oversees arms deals with US allies, announced selling TOW missiles to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

According to two separate press releases published on December 5, Saudi Arabia is paying $1.07 billion for:

*- 10,650 BGM-71 2A

- 4,895 BGM-71 2B

- 98 Fly-to-Buy TOW 2A

- 56 Fly-to-Buy TOW 2B*

*This totals 15,699 missiles including parts and components.* The recipients include the Saudi land forces with the bulk of the missiles going to the National Guard

The deal will be put under consideration by the US Congress.

The TOW system, spelled out as Tube-Launched Optically-Tracked Wire-Guided, was introduced in 1970. It featured a large missile fired from a recoilless rifle’s launch tube that can be mounted on either a tripod or different vehicles. First deployed in Vietnam, the TOW would prove itself for the next 40 years and become an export success among US allies.

The TOW became the center of controversy during the Iran-Contra scandal and saw combat in Iraq from 2003 onward.

*The Concerned*

The DSCA’s announcement was met with some alarm by the US media. Many have written how this missile purchase is connected to Saudi Arabia’s less-than-subtle backing of hardline Syrian militias fighting against Bashar Al-Assad’s regime in Damascus. Yet little evidence supports this assumption.

Saudi Arabia’s efforts in Syria are being led by Prince bin Sultan, the current head of its intelligence apparatus and a key patron of the Afghan mujahideen in the 1980s.

More importantly, the TOW purchase comes at a time when Saudi Arabia is rearming its military, which has two factions: the National Guard and the regular armed forces.

The National Guard is a 100,000-strong force controlled by the royal family and equipped with small arms and some 1,000 LAV-25 amphibious APCs. It’s also undergoing a $4 billion rearmament with the help of the DSCA. The DSCA’s local partner in this project is the government-owned Vinnell Arabia, which helps train the National Guard.

This latest purchase comes at a time when Saudi Arabia is facing two great challenges—the threat of internal dissent as an aftershock of the Arab Spring and an imminent war with Iran over regional hegemony.

Saudi Arabia is also behind the biggest arms deal of the last 20 years worth $60 billion for 84 upgraded F-15s, 72 UH-60 Blackhawks, 70 AH-64D Apache gunships, and 36 AH-6i scout helicopters plus assorted vehicles.

*21st Century Asian Arms Race*

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XY1234

*7 Million Yemenites are trying to pass to Africa and then Europe. They will use the route to Libya.
Goodnight Europe.

ISIS a Frankenstein out of control ? Or was it so planned as it happens now ?*

“ISIS’ safe haven in Libya will allow it to survive even if it is defeated in Iraq and Syria,” according to a report by the Institute for the Study of War. “ISIS will use its Libyan base to exacerbate regional disorder and attack Europe.”

Biggest ISIS Threat To Europe Now Comes From Libya, Not Syria And Iraq


----------



## oprih

So the "moderate rebels" and their isis allies are dying left and right everyday. 
No wonder, the israelis, arabs and the turks are so mad in here. 
Go Russia, use bigger bombs to kill more, don't show any mercy to the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

oprih said:


> So the "moderate rebels" and their isis allies are dying left and right everyday.
> No wonder, the israelis, arabs and the turks are so mad in here.
> Go Russia, use bigger bombs to kill more, don't show any mercy to the terrorists.


Official UN data. Over *third million* Syrian people were ethnically cleansed by Khamenai-Putin combined offensive since September 2015. Including 73 thousands in February offensive alone.






Syrian Arab Republic (Northern Governorates): Displacements reported from 1 Sep 2015 to 17 Feb 2016 - Syrian Arab Republic | ReliefWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jammersat

that's war people are displaced , during the second world war 6 million jews were displaced


----------



## Serpentine

Moderate terrorists: In a coordinated attack with ISIS, Jund al-Aqsa, Nusra and other terrorist groups launched an attack around Khanasser to cut sole SAA land route to Aleppo. Nusra, Jund al-Aqsa attacked from West, ISIS attacked from East, and the road is cut off as of now, clashes already going on.

Let this be another confirmation that there is no moderate terrorists in Syria, as Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa perfectly planned this op with ISIS, especially to those idiots that think ISIS and rebels are actually sworn enemies and are not the same ideologically.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Moderate terrorists: In a coordinated attack with ISIS, Jund al-Aqsa, Nusra and other terrorist groups launched an attack around Khanasser to cut sole SAA land route to Aleppo. Nusra, Jund al-Aqsa attacked from West, ISIS attacked from East, and the road is cut off as of now, clashes already going on.
> 
> Let this be another confirmation that there is no moderate terrorists in Syria, as Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa perfectly planned this op with ISIS, especially to those idiots that think ISIS and rebels are actually sworn enemies and are not the same ideologically.


No one except u says that ISIS, Jund al-Aqsa and Nusra are moderate. They all are terrorist scum. Although not as scum as Assadist Nazis who starve kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Moderate terrorists: In a coordinated attack with ISIS, Jund al-Aqsa, Nusra and other terrorist groups launched an attack around Khanasser to cut sole SAA land route to Aleppo. Nusra, Jund al-Aqsa attacked from West, ISIS attacked from East, and the road is cut off as of now, clashes already going on.
> 
> Let this be another confirmation that there is no moderate terrorists in Syria, as Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa perfectly planned this op with ISIS, especially to those idiots that think ISIS and rebels are actually sworn enemies and are not the same ideologically.


I can posy a video of ur freedom fighters in 8raq the up holders of khonenis morals
Skinning people, but wait that don't count because u bitch and whine only about what u are told to bitch and whine about.

Wish u could get a life, maybe u could give a shit or 2 about people who are being killed in the name of a dictator by the forces of evil thay u so vigorously support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Aslan said:


> u bitch and whine only about what u are told to bitch and whine about.


mate just look @ what you did,he aint any tom dick-----being an intel mod, he deserves some respect,plz


----------



## Aslan

Mentee said:


> mate just look @ what you did,he aint any tom dick-----being an intel mod, he deserves some respect,plz


Mod or no mod. I don't care the guy is a habitual liar and that's still giving him respect. He don't even deserve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Moderate terrorists: In a coordinated attack with ISIS, Jund al-Aqsa, Nusra and other terrorist groups launched an attack around Khanasser to cut sole SAA land route to Aleppo. Nusra, Jund al-Aqsa attacked from West, ISIS attacked from East, and the road is cut off as of now, clashes already going on.
> 
> Let this be another confirmation that there is no moderate terrorists in Syria, as Nusra and Jund al-Aqsa perfectly planned this op with ISIS, especially to those idiots that think ISIS and rebels are actually sworn enemies and are not the same ideologically.


Ah yes, Rebels are totally planning offensives with ISIS....
but when SDF, Regime, and ISIS all attack rebels at same time, it's pure coincidence.
Okay Farsi.

Meanwhile:





THE DAY AFTER RELEASES SURVEY STUDY ON SECTARIANISM IN SYRIA

Key Findings:

Most respondents recognized the seriousness of the sectarian situation in Syria and are aware that its causes are linked to the state and political authority. Most respondents (65.3%) still call for a State based on citizenship and equality and deem it the optimal solution to overcome the sectarian problem. This study also demonstrates that the Syrian government and its institutions constitute an essential source of sectarian discrimination, spread and development of feelings of injustice, and distrust among individuals of different sects.

The Syrian Arab Army ranked first in being responsible for sectarian discrimination, 60% of respondents mentioned it, followed by the intelligence services (55.3%) and government departments (52.8%). The least mentioned contribute to sectarianism was the FSA (14%).

The majority of respondents, which amounts to 67.6%, said there is one or more particular sect that benefits from the political authority than others. Nearly all respondents referred to the Alawites and Shiites.

The answers provided by Sunni respondents demonstrate a near-consensus on supporting the 2011 demonstrations of the opposition, whereas Alawites’ and Shi’a’s answers demonstrated a position against them. More than half of Christian respondents and the largest proportion of Murshidis support them (48.4%) whereas a very considerable proportion of Druze and Ismaili respondents opposed them.

About three-quarters of respondents said they had been subjected to sectarian discrimination (personally or a family member or relatives), and only 28.5% said they have never been exposed to it.
Darayya has been under siege for 1,185 days. 6,500 Barrel bombs have been dropped on it. Regime still hasn't taken it.

Meanwhile, @Serpentine 's pro-ISIS rebels have completed a 5 day offensive against ISIS in Eastern Qalamoun.





Rebels recaptured Afai mountain (near Nasiriya airbase), Jabal Zubajdi, Jabal Khaymur, and Muhasan Flat lands. Rebels also captured Al Abda (an oasis.) Jabal Butum is contested.









Rebels captured Khirbet Butaimah, recaptured the air defence barrier, and clashes are ongoing for the Tall Rishah Intersection.





Source for the gains is @BosnjoBoy on twitter.






1961 Parliament of Syria:





2012 Parliament:





There are 30 Shia terrorist groups in Syria.
23 are Iraqi. The rest are Lebanese (2), Iranian (2), Afghani (1), Yemeni (1), or Syrian (1).
But these shia terrorist groups who cut people like Kabab are not terrorists to little Serpy. In fact they are the pinnacle of Secularism.

Map of Dara'a situation:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> They all are terrorist scum. Although not as scum as *Assadist Nazis* who *starve kids*.


Assad must haunt your night that he is still at the command! Syria , the SAA are not going anywhere, they will come out stronger and they will dampen any hegemony Israel is dreaming to implement in the area...
Using "NAZI" to describe Syrian fighting for Syria and accusing them to starve their children, is this a PTSD you are suffering from what you did to GAZA and those four little kids playing on the beach ? You know shifting blame and characterisation is a gilt in itself! How much tipana boy is paying to spill your venom?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Assad must haunt your night that he is still at the command!


Assad is no one. 2/3 of Syria is controlled by Rebels, ISIS, Kurds. Remaining 1/3 is controlled by Soleimani and Putin. 



> Syria , the SAA are not going anywhere, they will come out stronger and they will dampen any hegemony Israel is dreaming to implement in the area...


SAA is dead. They need Iraqi, Lebanese and Afghan mercenaries to fight own peasants. How can be anything more pathetic than this?



> Using "NAZI" to describe Syrian fighting for Syria and accusing them to starve their children, is this a PTSD you are suffering from what you did to GAZA and those four little kids playing on the beach ? You know shifting blame and characterisation is a gilt in itself! How much tipana boy is paying to spill your venom?


Assad is Nazi, using Nazi methods (starvation, gassing etc). Not a *single* person starves in Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aero

That reminds of Pre-WWII Germany 

People with raised hands , what are they doing/saying?



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Funeral of pro-Assad troops in Syria:






20+ bodies among them 1 Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Funeral of pro-Assad troops in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20+ bodies among them 1 Syrian.



*Out of 20 only one Syrian, now that tells the story.*



Aero said:


> That reminds of Pre-WWII Germany
> 
> People with raised hands , what are they doing/saying?


*
What do you think sycophants say to praise their leaders?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Someone where asked what happened to 800 ISIS "in pocket". Well they captured Khanasser today.

BTW Jund Al Aqsa denies involvement in the attack.






So all stories about combined rebel - ISIS offensive were false.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XY1234

We support moderate Sunni clans to protect our North boarder against Hezbollah / Iran.


----------



## Aero

What they gain by following a Man half the world wants to go? (As *sycophants* looks for gain)

Sorry, but as always you are biased. I don't know why you biased toward a party even you are not from Syria or ME.
Check if you want I found some media








T-Rex said:


> *What do you think sycophants say to praise their leaders?*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702182251728076801
YPG has access to Javelin ATGM ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Assad is no one.* 2/3 of Syria is controlled by Rebels*, ISIS, Kurds. Remaining 1/3 is controlled by Soleimani and Putin.



The desert you mean . Right ?


----------



## XY1234

Rumours :

Reports that multiple Israeli airstrikes struck Hezbollah positions in Fleita and Qara in western Qalamoun in rural Damascus earlier today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702266491450826753
Reason may be :

*U.S. intelligence has documented meetings between PKK and the IRGC. 
CIA has found the PYD coordinated with Russia*

"U.S. intelligence has documented meetings between the Kurds’ [& the IRGC]... the PKK...CIA has found [the PYD] coordinated with Russia..."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702240319623057410
Kerry to Russia: War in Syria ‘Can Get a Lot Uglier’ | Foreign Policy


----------



## jammersat

XY1234 said:


> We support moderate Sunni clans to protect our North boarder against Hezbollah / Iran.


lol , too late


----------



## Aero

I think they use 2/3 rd because that gives some weightage to their point because terrorists doesn't have even have 1/3 rd population under their rule.



The SiLent crY said:


> The desert you mean . Right ?


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Assad is no one. 2/3 of Syria is controlled by Rebels, ISIS, Kurds. Remaining 1/3 is controlled by Soleimani and Putin.
> 
> SAA is dead. They need Iraqi, Lebanese and Afghan mercenaries to fight own peasants. How can be anything more pathetic than this?




The old SAA is dead ,and better .
New army has experience, capability ,skill ,new toys and a lot of comrades from others countries especially from Lebanon.
Nasty situation for adventure across the border.


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> The old SAA is dead ,and better .
> New army has experience, capability ,skill ,new toys and a lot of comrades from others countries especially from Lebanon.
> Nasty situation for adventure across the border.


Old SAA was a strong army with 12 armor/mech divisions, 5000 tanks, hundreds of jets enormous air defense and large number of ballistic missiles.

New SAA is bunch of amateur militias driving on jeeps with guns.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Assad is no one. 2/3 of Syria is controlled by Rebels, ISIS, Kurds. Remaining 1/3 is controlled by Soleimani and Putin.


Contact tipana boy and inform him that the info you're getting from him are outdated




> SAA is dead. They need Iraqi, Lebanese and Afghan mercenaries to fight own peasants. How can be anything more pathetic than this?


Pathetic?? a big word from a citizen of a walled country...




> Assad is *Nazi*, using *Nazi methods* (starvation, gassing etc)


. 

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527850820709080




**
That is exactly what the Germans, Vichy France did to you...and you call ASSAD a n a z i....*
Are you having a shortage of mirrors in Israel?




> Not a *single* person starves in Gaza.


That the same argument Pretoria and Rhodesia used...Both disappeared...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> The desert you mean . Right ?


LOL Where is all Syria resources and water? In so called "desert".



Ceylal said:


> Contact tipana boy and inform him that the info you're getting from him are outdated
> 
> Pathetic?? a big word from a citizen of a walled country...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527850820709080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the Germans, Vichy France did to you...and you call ASSAD a n a z i....*
> Are you having a shortage of mirrors in Israel?
> 
> That the same argument Pretoria and Rhodesia used...Both disappeared...


Sorry that that I am bursting ur theories with facts. 

Fact: Assad starves kids, his own citizens.

Fact: Not a single person starves in Gaza.

So Assad is noting but a Nazi scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Sorry that that I am bursting ur theories with facts.


There was time where you were credible..now you are just pandering! I gave you fact, and you came back chanting the same old boring song...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> There was time where you were credible..now you are just pandering! I gave you fact, and you came back chanting the same old boring song...



*Sieges imposed by the Government in the Governorates of Homs, Rural Damascus and
Damascus have been ongoing since 2012 and intensified in the spring of 2013.* Information
gathered by OHCHR demonstrates that maintaining a siege requires a high degree of control
over entry and exit points to the area in question, and is primarily enforced by installing
checkpoints. A pattern appears to have emerged where sieges were initially partially imposed,
with civilians and goods allowed through checkpoints. As the conflict escalated,* Government
forces began to prevent all entry of goods*, and proceeded to shell and, in some instances,
carry out aerial bombardment of the area.

http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Countries/SY/LivingUnderSiege.pdf

U.N. says Syria ignored most of its requests to deliver aid| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

TOW hits T-90 with active Shtora, gunner bails out, commander probably dead. If anyone doubted that Shtora does not work now he can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juhu

500 said:


> TOW hits T-90 with active Shtora, gunner bails out, commander probably dead. If anyone doubted that Shtora does not work now he can see.



How do you know it was active? Hit was on the gunners side. Doubtful the commander is dead. 
Nevertheless, optics and sensors are most likely destroyed. So .... its out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> TOW hits T-90 with active Shtora, gunner bails out, commander probably dead. If anyone doubted that Shtora does not work now he can see.



Shtora doesn't work with the open hatches, because it's need to launch smoke grenades.

Also, no red light.





so get a brain, silly J-word.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Shtora doesn't work with the open hatches, because it's need to launch smoke grenades.


TOW does not radiate anything. Thats why Shtora cant know when it is fired cant launch any grenades. Learn a bit before posting.



> Also, no red light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so get a brain, silly J-word.


Kiddo, these are IR lights, not regular lights. U can see them only from close and when sun is not bright. Video is filmed from 1 km distance and today is extremely strong sun here.

And if Shtora is not working when it is most needed then it is designed by retards.

Also u post active Shtora with open hatch, disproving ur first claim. But thinking never was ur strongest virtue.



Juhu said:


> How do you know it was active? Hit was on the gunners side. Doubtful the commander is dead.
> Nevertheless, optics and sensors are most likely destroyed. So .... its out


Shtora covers are removed. And tank is firing at enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> TOW does not radiate anything. Thats why Shtora cant know when it is fired cant launch any grenades. Learn a bit before posting.



TOW have laser range finder which is supposed to be detected by Shtora and then launch a smoke grenades. The system work completely only by this way with the closed hatches.

Anyway, I don't planing to spend the time to discuss with JIDF shill like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> TOW have laser range finder which is supposed to be detected by Shtora and then launch a smoke grenades.


Again u show nothing but ignorance.

1) LRF is not standard, u can easily measure distance by simple scale.
2) U can lase any nearby object not targeting a tank itself.
3) Surely u dont need any LRF when fire from 1 km.



> The system work completely only by this way with the closed hatches.


IR lights which suppose ti disrupt TOWs can work with open hatches perfectly.



> Anyway, I don't planing to spend the time to discuss with JIDF shill like you.


Yep if u stay quiet people may think u are smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juhu

500 said:


> Shtora covers are removed. And tank is firing at enemy.



Found some pics. Seems they are always removed under field conditions














I guess the signatur of the laser rangefinder from the tow is to weak to be recognised by shorta. Otherwise the system could get fooled be every little toy laserpointer.


----------



## 500

Juhu said:


> Found some pics. Seems they are always removed under field conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the signatur of the laser rangefinder from the tow is to weak to be recognised by shorta. Otherwise the system could get fooled be every little toy laserpointer.


Shtora does not recognize TOW signal ( TOW does not emit anything). During combat it is simply IR lights are always on. Problem is that new ATGMs have coded signal and therefore not affected by Shtora. Thats why India rejected Shtora. Thats why newest version of Russian T-90 also does not have Shtora IR lights.

As u can see on last photo. IR light which is not in shadow is barely seen, although pictured from very close distance. From 1 km at strong sun like today u wont see anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XY1234

Surprise .Armor protected ammunition from exploding.Old Russian tanks weakness seems have disappeared. Wtf they need IR illumination ?


----------



## Tsilihin

If the sun is backward of the missile ,is very difficult for registration and taking measure.
This is my thinking,and i'm not expert for tanks ))


----------



## 500

Assadists with Afghan mercenaries tried sneak attack on Shaikh Aqeel village through Kurdish territories. Attack ended badly. Many killed others flee:






Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Video with bodies u can find on same Zanki channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> TOW hits T-90 with active Shtora, gunner bails out, commander probably dead. If anyone doubted that Shtora does not work now he can see.


That what your friends that you treat in your hospitals, want you to believe, you need to see` the end of the video that the zombie hyenas cut for obvious reasons....The reactive plates functioned properly( that the explosion you see in the video) and the tank retrieves to its defensive position on its own...You supposed to be an ex tanker..you should know better....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> TOW hits T-90 with active Shtora, gunner bails out, commander probably dead. If anyone doubted that Shtora does not work now he can see.
> 
> View attachment 295406
> View attachment 295407
> View attachment 295408
> View attachment 295409




Nice analysis, "commander probably dead"  there is a reason the camera cut off and that is because there was no 'cook off' and the tank either drove away or the rest of the crew bailed out.


The explosion in the screen shot is the result of the T-90s reactive armor coupled with the ATGM warhead. The T-90 is one of the few tanks that can survive both Kornets and RPG-29 hits to the frontal glacis and turret.



This is not something I just made up:


T-80U and T-90 Trials 20.10.99


ATGLs
T-90: RPG-29 produced a total of 3 penetrations. 
No other RPG rounds could penetrate even the stripped target.
T-80U: RPG-29 penetrated 3 times with ERA, all 5 times without ERA.
Of all other grenades, one PG-7VR penetrated the stripped target.

ATGMs
T-90: No ATGMs could penetrate the ERA-equipped target. One Kornet ATGM penetrated the stripped target.
T-80U: 2 Kornet ATGMs penetrated the ERA-equipped target, all 5 penetrated the stripped target. 
No other ATGMs could penetrate.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Nice analysis, "commander probably dead"


1) The tank was active before the hit, firing machine from commander's machine gun.
2) Then missile hits at *commander side of the turret*.
3) Gunner *slowly* bails off (sign he is injured).
4) Tank shows no activity, means *the commander is not active anymore*.



> there is a reason the camera cut off and that is because there was no 'cook off' and the tank either drove away or the rest of the crew bailed out.


You can see that after fire TOW crew is folding launcher to avoid retaliation fire. There is nothing to "cook off" in the turret. It does not contain ammunition or fuel.



> The explosion in the screen shot is the result of the T-90s reactive armor coupled with the ATGM warhead. The T-90 is one of the few tanks that can survive both Kornets and RPG-29 hits to the frontal glacis and turret.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something I just made up:
> 
> 
> T-80U and T-90 Trials 20.10.99
> 
> 
> ATGLs
> T-90: RPG-29 produced a total of 3 penetrations.
> No other RPG rounds could penetrate even the stripped target.
> T-80U: RPG-29 penetrated 3 times with ERA, all 5 times without ERA.
> Of all other grenades, one PG-7VR penetrated the stripped target.
> 
> ATGMs
> T-90: No ATGMs could penetrate the ERA-equipped target. One Kornet ATGM penetrated the stripped target.
> T-80U: 2 Kornet ATGMs penetrated the ERA-equipped target, all 5 penetrated the stripped target.
> No other ATGMs could penetrate.


These trials are bogus. It says RPG-29 could penetrate while Kornet not, that's rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Another Hezbollah terrorist commander eliminated. 







And here the reason:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aero

Why do you even bother to answer him ,from his posts it is obvious that he only use part of truth to tailor that to his own agenda.



Ceylal said:


> That what your friends that you treat in your hospitals, want you to believe, you need to see` the end of the video that the zombie hyenas cut for obvious reasons....The reactive plates functioned properly( that the explosion you see in the video) and the tank retrieves to its defensive position on its own...You supposed to be an ex tanker..you should know better....


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Another Hezbollah terrorist commander eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here the reason:



These people have raised and trained new generations that will make more Zions and Wahhabis suffer .


----------



## Timur

The SiLent crY said:


> These people have raised and trained new generations that will make more Zions and Wahhabis suffer .



good to see this scum is dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

The SiLent crY said:


> These people have raised and trained new generations that will make more Zions and Wahhabis suffer .



Some people are even saying that Asad is facilitating the killing of the IRGC's officers in Syria since Iran itself is fighting him over control. Instead, the Russians are being given the place that Iranians had as they seem (for now at least) less eager than Iranians for control. The number of IRGC's officers that were killed after the Russian intervention is pretty alarming (whereas the number is supposed to decrease).

Consider it at least as a rumor which can be either proven true or false later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Some people are even saying that Asad is facilitating the killing of the IRGC's officers in Syria since Iran itself is fighting him over control. Instead, the Russians are being given the place that Iranians had as they seem (for now at least) less eager than Iranians for control. The number of IRGC's officers that were killed after the Russian intervention is pretty alarming (whereas the number is supposed to decrease).
> 
> Consider it at least as a rumor which can be either proven true or false later.





It is really funny. You guys are so powerless and so irrelevant that now all you can do is make up gossip and rumors. 

What happened to the supa-dupa force Saudis were preparing to take over Syria?

Here is what an old timer friend of Saudis in academia wrote recently: Are latest war games just a face-saver for Riyadh? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Notice, he is basically saying, the Saudis have become so weak, that they are now unable even to save face tactically, let alone keep some minimum tangible strategic traction in the region.

And even with this gimmick of "exercise" now Saudis wanted to cover up their shortcomings in tactical terms. Never mind that the tactics can never ever hope to fill in for strategy.

Saudi is so lost. So in trouble.


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> It is really funny. You guys are so powerless and so irrelevant that now all you can do is make up gossip and rumors.
> 
> What happened to the supa-dupa force Saudis were preparing to take over Syria?
> 
> Here is what an old timer friend of Saudis in academia wrote recently: Are latest war games just a face-saver for Riyadh? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Notice, he is basically saying, the Saudis have become so weak, that they are now unable even to save face tactically, let alone keep some minimum tangible strategic traction in the region.
> 
> And even with this gimmick of "exercise" now Saudis wanted to cover up their shortcomings in tactical terms. Never mind that the tactics can never ever hope to fill in for strategy.
> 
> Saudi is so lost. So in trouble.



Farsi, don't loose the topic with this incoherent rant. Some people are just wondering why the IRGC's leaders are being killed in significant numbers after the Russian intervention? They are being cherry picked for cleansing. If you know the real reason, please state it. If you don't, then people are entitled to guess and assume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Farsi, don't loose the topic with this incoherent rant. Some people are just wondering why the IRGC's leaders are being killed in significant numbers after the Russian intervention? They are being cherry picked for cleansing. If you know the real reason, please state it. If you don't, then people are entitled to guess and assume.



The pain is evident. Your gossip, rumors and personal attacks will go only so far in remedying your personal pain. 

The truth is: Saudi Arabia has lost strategically in the whole of region. It is only a matter of time, before the fate of Saudi Arabia will be decided by Master of Saudi Arabia. Only a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Daneshmand said:


> It is really funny. You guys are so powerless and so irrelevant that now all you can do is make up gossip and rumors.
> 
> What happened to the supa-dupa force Saudis were preparing to take over Syria?
> 
> Here is what an old timer friend of Saudis in academia wrote recently: Are latest war games just a face-saver for Riyadh? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Notice, he is basically saying, the Saudis have become so weak, that they are now unable even to save face tactically, let alone keep some minimum tangible strategic traction in the region.
> 
> And even with this gimmick of "exercise" now Saudis wanted to cover up their shortcomings in tactical terms. Never mind that the tactics can never ever hope to fill in for strategy.
> 
> Saudi is so lost. So in trouble.



Gulfie news is hearsay at best. Saudis have a talent of making grandiose announcements to distract and fool their countrymen on how grand they are and how big the new princes b***s are. The biggest military exercise in reality is this Saudi 'Raad al-Shamal' exercise looks smaller than billed | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> The pain is evident. Your gossip, rumors and personal attacks will go only so far in remedying your personal pain.
> 
> The truth is: Saudi Arabia has lost strategically in the whole of region. It is only a matter of time, before the fate of Saudi Arabia will be decided by Master of Saudi Arabia. Only a matter of time.



No answer or explanation yet. How come your IRGC's leaders are being killed in great numbers after the Russian intervention. Say something or say I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

proka89 said:


> *Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Nusra Front Terrorists Ask the UN for Protection Against Russia
> 
> If it's true, just LOL.


decapitators, the rapists, and kids and women killers now ask for protection!!!.



Aslan said:


> Mod or no mod. I don't care the guy is a habitual liar and that's still giving him respect. He don't even deserve that.


Wahhabis are the worst when it come to respect.

Now I see your disappointment about the defeating of the wahhabis in Syria and Iraq.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Here's the T-90 vs. TOW video. Watch it quick before Russian trolls take it down:





When the TOW hits the turret, I can hear multiple explosions - meaning ERA goes off. There was no reason for crew to turn off Shtora, therefore it is on.
One of the crew gets out of the turret and no one else does, tank remains still - more signs it was penetrated.
Seems the Russian "beast" wasn't so beastly at all.

There is a video of rebels with dead regime forces in the same area that T-90 destroyed - it was supporting the shia offensive. Can't post due to graphic nature, let's say Iranians suffer heavy losses.

Meanwhile, Russian airstrikes have broken the ceasefire already. Hitting areas *not under control of Nusra.
*
Also, a pro-regime fighter posing as a refugee has been arrested in Sweden or Germany (one or the other) most likely thanks to reporting by a twitter user, Ben Davies. He has been tracking shia militia troops and pro-Assad troops fleeing to Europe as refugees. Probably the same people who sexually assaulted the women in Germany on New Year's. This individual was arrested for war crimes. There is a picture of him posing with civilian bodies (probably Sunnis), can't post for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> One of the crew gets out of the turret and no one else does, tank remains still - more signs it was penetrated.
> *Seems the Russian "beast" wasn't so beastly at all.*




1. T-90A ammunition storage is same place as the T-72, if it did penetrated, we should of seen fire or smoke coming out of the hatch or gun barrel, no cook off = no kill

2. All the other Tow videos they film long enough to show the Tank burning, but here they cut video right after their "Kill" , that alone says it all.

3. Even with all that smoke after the hit, the Tank clearly looks intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> 1. T-90A ammunition storage is same place as the T-72, if it did penetrated, we should of seen fire or smoke coming out of the hatch or gun barrel, no cook off = no kill
> 
> 2. All the other Tow videos they film long enough to show the Tank burning, but here they cut video right after their "Kill" , that alone says it all.
> 
> 3. Even with all that smoke after the hit, the Tank clearly looks intact.


1.) Cook off is not always instantaneous
2.) Not even close, most TOW videos show that when there is no battle. Here rebels were ~1 km away from the target, not optimal to keep filming after their firing position was compromised.
3.) Every tank stays intact after being hit. Look at Abrams hit in Iraq for example. Damage on outside appears minimal until the tank starts burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

oprih said:


> So the "moderate rebels" and their isis allies are dying left and right everyday.
> No wonder, the israelis, arabs and the turks are so mad in here.
> Go Russia, use bigger bombs to kill more, don't show any mercy to the terrorists.



mother Russia has sealed the fate of this "revolution". Rebels are losing Aleppo......hence more whining from zionists and Gulfies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> 1.) Cook off is not always instantaneous




It almost always is with the T-55/T-64/T-72 series.



> Every tank stays intact after being hit. Look at Abrams hit in Iraq for example. Damage on outside appears minimal until the tank starts burning.




Yes, but don't see that happening here do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> mother Russia has sealed the fate of this "revolution". Rebels are losing Aleppo......hence more whining from zionists and Gulfies


He says as ISIS keeps outplaying regime/Iran/Russia around Khannaser and taking supply routes.
Speaking of which, where was the so-called rebel and ISIS joint offensive, @Serpentine ? Rebels haven't captured any territory and haven't released any videos. Oh you mean you lied? How surprising...



Project 4202 said:


> It almost always is with the T-55/T-64/T-72 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but don't see that happening here do we?


No, it isn't. I have seen instances where tanks would blow up like a VBIED, sometimes where there is a simple cook off, and sometimes where the rebels are recording 10 minutes later and only then does it start to cook off.

No, we don't see that happening here, because the firing position was compromised and rebels needed to GTFO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> 1. T-90A ammunition storage is same place as the T-72, if it did penetrated, we should of seen fire or smoke coming out of the hatch or gun barrel, no cook off = no kill


As I said there is no fuel or ammo in the turret, so very little chance of cooking when its penetrated. But new 3 million $ tank which was brought by sea to Syria is now turned into a tractor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Although Russia officially declared 90% of rebel areas as "Nusra", there is still drastic reduction in their attacks. Seems they ran out of bombs and mercenary cannon fodder. They need a break to bring new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

500 said:


> Although Russia officially declared 90% of rebel areas as "Nusra", there is still drastic reduction in their attacks. Seems they ran out of bombs and *mercenary cannon fodder.* *They need a break to bring new.*





No, they (Iran) were just abandoned by Russian.


*Quote :*

*Kerry: Iran has withdrawn Guards from Syria*

*AFP | Washington 

February 25, 2016, Last Updated at 23:48 IST*

Iran has withdrawn a "significant number" of its Revolutionary Guards troops from the Syrian battlefield, US Secretary of State John Kerry said today.

Iran is an ally of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad and has sent members of the elite force to act as "advisers" to his forces and to organize militia units with volunteers from Iran, Iraq and Afghanistan.

Tehran also arms and supports Lebanon's Hezbollah movement, which has itself dispatched forces to shore up the Syrian regime against local rebel forces.

But Kerry, speaking two days before a tentative ceasefire is due due to take effect in the long-running civil war, told a congressional committee that Tehran's direct involvement had been reduced.

"The IRGC has actually pulled its troops back from Syria. Ayatollah Khamenei pulled a significant number of troops out. Their presence is actually reduced in Syria," Kerry told US lawmakers, referring to Iran's supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

"That doesn't mean that they're still not engaged and active in the flow of weapons from Syria through Damascus to Lebanon. We're concerned about that and there's an ongoing concern."

Kerry did not give the source of his information in the open hearing, but he invited the lawmakers "to get the intel briefing."

Tehran has never released official figures for the number of its troops present in Syria, but since October last year more than 100 Iranians have been killed there, including some senior Guards commanders, according to an AFP tally.


...



beast89 said:


> *mother Russia has sealed the fate of this "revolution".* *Rebels are losing Aleppo*......hence more whining from zionists and Gulfies




_Mother s..t !!! _ Dreaming _mon chou_ ! ^ ^


*Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 20

Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 21*

*Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 18

Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 21*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> No, they (Iran) were just abandoned by Russian.
> 
> 
> *Quote :*
> 
> *Kerry: Iran has withdrawn Guards from Syria*
> 
> *AFP | Washington
> 
> February 25, 2016, Last Updated at 23:48 IST*
> 
> Iran has withdrawn a "significant number" of its Revolutionary Guards troops from the Syrian battlefield, US Secretary of State John Kerry said today.
> 
> Iran is an ally of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad and has sent members of the elite force to act as "advisers" to his forces and to organize militia units with volunteers from Iran, Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> Tehran also arms and supports Lebanon's Hezbollah movement, which has itself dispatched forces to shore up the Syrian regime against local rebel forces.
> 
> But Kerry, speaking two days before a tentative ceasefire is due due to take effect in the long-running civil war, told a congressional committee that Tehran's direct involvement had been reduced.
> 
> "The IRGC has actually pulled its troops back from Syria. Ayatollah Khamenei pulled a significant number of troops out. Their presence is actually reduced in Syria," Kerry told US lawmakers, referring to Iran's supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> 
> "That doesn't mean that they're still not engaged and active in the flow of weapons from Syria through Damascus to Lebanon. We're concerned about that and there's an ongoing concern."
> 
> Kerry did not give the source of his information in the open hearing, but he invited the lawmakers "to get the intel briefing."
> 
> Tehran has never released official figures for the number of its troops present in Syria, but since October last year more than 100 Iranians have been killed there, including some senior Guards commanders, according to an AFP tally.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother s..t ! Dreaming _mon chou_ ! ^ ^
> 
> 
> *Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 20
> 
> Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 21
> 
> Turkish Radar & EW Programs... | Page 21*
> 
> 
> ...


Kerry is pathological pathetic liar. There were similar reports on 10 Dec 2015:

Western Officials: Iran Retreating From Syria Fight - Bloomberg View

And since that report over 100 IRGC terrorists were killed in Syria. Kerry invents these stories to justify his deal with Iran that led to bloodbath in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

500 said:


> Kerry is pathological pathetic liar. *There were similar reports on 10 Dec 2015:*
> 
> Western Officials: Iran Retreating From Syria Fight - Bloomberg View
> 
> And since that report over 100 IRGC terrorists were killed in Syria. Kerry invents these stories to justify his deal with Iran that led to bloodbath in Syria.




This time, it was before _Congress_ - risk of perjury -.

Kerry: Iran ‘significantly reduced’ troops in Syria


...


----------



## Barmaley

Ceasefire is working. Patriotic opposition joining the SAA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703559997020622848
More to come. Those settlements will be under control of SAA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703559962983800832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Barmaley said:


> More to come. *Those settlements will be under control of SAA.*
> 
> ...




Will be under control nothing. There are still no negotiations. 

Kerry warns of 'Plan B' in Syria if cease-fire fails



...


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Ceasefire is working. Patriotic opposition joining the SAA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703559997020622848
> More to come. Those settlements will be under control of SAA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703559962983800832


I wonder there are still people who believe that rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Will be under control nothing. There are still no negotiations.
> 
> Kerry warns of 'Plan B' in Syria if cease-fire fails
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats with saudis pinning there hopes on America all the time?


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Although Russia officially declared 90% of rebel areas as "Nusra", there is still drastic reduction in their attacks.* Seems they ran out of bombs* and mercenary cannon fodder. They need a break to bring new.




hahaha idiot our soviet stockpile was made to fight WW3 with NATO for years, its big enough to bomb Syria to decade and more, us running out bombs would be like saying mexico is going to run out of drugs.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Project 4202 said:


> hahaha idiot our soviet stockpile was made to fight WW3 with NATO for years, its big enough to bomb Syria to decade and more, us running out bombs would be like saying mexico is going to run out of drugs.


It seems you are stupid, what 500 was implying is that Russia is running out of bombs at their airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703577438966513664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703582130610176002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703650467495211008IS assaults Kurdish-held Tell Abyad on Turkey border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Destroying moving terrorists' vehicle in Latakia nice and smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Project 4202 said:


> us running out bombs would be like saying mexico is going to run out of drugs.



worst
comparison
ever

so politically incorrect.


----------



## beast89

Russians training syrian army


----------



## Project 4202

Dr.Thrax said:


> It seems you are stupid, what 500 was implying is that Russia is running out of bombs at their airbases.




No he wasn't, in the same sentence the moron also said that Iran was running out mercenary cannon fodder to send, *so context of his post was pretty clear.*



GIANTsasquatch said:


> worst
> comparison
> ever
> 
> *so politically incorrect*.




Western gibberish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

MOSCOW(Sputnik) — The Islamic State (ISIL or Daesh) militants have launched a series of attacks on Tal Abyad in northern Syria near the border with Turkey, the Kurdish People's Defense Units (YPG) said in a press release on Saturday.



"After an effective military campaign in the town of Shadadi enabled the Syrian Democratic Forces (S.D.F.) to inflict significant blows to the Daesh (ISIS), elements of that terrorist group last night, February 26, launched a series of coordinated attacks on the city of Tal Abyad," the press release read.

According to the press release, the assault, which targeted south and east of Tal Abyad, was launched simultaneously from the Turkish side and the occupied city of Raqqa.

"From Turkey side, terrorist groups stormed the city center of Tal Abyad and the villages Nastal, Khiwera, Qanatra located at zero point of the borderlines to the east of Tal Abyad. Leading a charge from Raqqa, the terrorists at the same time targeted the chain of Gantari-Shergirat villages to the east of town Ain Issa, and southern Siluk," the press release read.








© REUTERS/ STRINGER
US-Led Coalition Against Daesh Carries Out 30 Airstrikes in Iraq, Syria
The YPG said it had confronted the attackers in 15 different locations, assuring the population that the attacks would be defeated, and the terrorists would "lose once again."


According to the press release, detailed information on the ongoing fight against terrorists and its results are due to be provided soon.



Read more: Kurdish YPG Militia Says Daesh Launched Series of Attacks in Northern Syria


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> No he wasn't, in the same sentence the moron also said that Iran was running out mercenary cannon fodder to send, *so context of his post was pretty clear.*


Here what I wrote:

Although Russia officially declared 90% of rebel areas as "Nusra", there is still drastic reduction in their attacks. Seems they ran out of bombs and mercenary cannon fodder. *They need a break to bring new.*

* By the way if u check markings on bombs in Syria u will see that many are new.
* You also u can see that 30 ton bombers are often taking off with 2-3 500 kg dumb bombs.
* Finally here Russian own news saying that their missile and bomb factory is working now around the clock because of Syria operation:

Российский ВПК перешел на работу в три смены из-за Сирии — Российская газета

Meanwhile road to Aleppo remains cut off:

Important government supply route to Aleppo remains cutoff by ISIS

In Khanasser battles were killed 3 top Hezbollah commanders:






أحمد سبيتي
علي فياض
علي كوكب

IRGC colonel Hamza Kazimi:






And some famous Shabiha thug Nassim Saleh:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Territories under control of terrorists keep being bombed.
Jisr-Al-Shugur for example:





Hama province:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

The Syrian Armed Forces and their allies were able to recapture all the villages along the strategic Khanasser-Aleppo Road earlier this week; however, the final task required them to clear the checkpoints seized by ISIS along the Sheikh Hilal-Ithriyah Road, which had been cutoff on the first day of the terrorist group’s offensive. Despite several reports that indicated ISIS was defeated along the Sheikh Hilal-Ithriyah Road, multiple sources in the area denied these claims over the course of 24 hours until Sunday afternoon, when it was revealed that the Tiger Forces and their allies captured the Al-‘Azeeb Checkpoint from the terrorist group. As a result of their success, the only government supply route to the Aleppo Governorate has been officially secured by the Syrian Armed Forces after a long week of battle against the ISIS terrorists.

Syrian Army reopens vital supply route to Aleppo after routing ISIS | Al-Masdar News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

HomeOp-Edge
*Syria’s truce and the race for Syria’s war – Decoding political talks in the Levant*



Catherine Shakdam is a political analyst, writer and commentator for the Middle East with a special focus on radical movements and Yemen. A regular pundit on RT and other networks her work has appeared in major publications: MintPress, the Foreign Policy Journal, Mehr News and many others.Director of Programs at the Shafaqna Institute for Middle Eastern Studies, Catherine is also the co-founder of Veritas Consulting. She is the author of Arabia’s Rising - Under The Banner Of The First Imam
Published time: 28 Feb, 2016 12:27




© Rodi Said / Reuters

Syria entered a truce Friday set to last a whole two weeks, allowing for a much needed humanitarian reprieve. The question on everyone’s lips: will it hold, and more importantly – what kind of resolution will it achieve for the Syrian people?
Following months of political and diplomatic wrangling between Washington and Moscow, whose governments have rather radically different visions for the Middle East, as far as self-governance and the rule of law are concerned, finally came to a tentative understanding over Syria by way of a military truce this February.

While few thought any bridge would ever be raised between Damascus and the so-called opposition, as embodied by the High National Committee (HNC), Syrian President Bashar Assad demonstrated once again his willingness to negotiate Syria a way out of war – I don’t believe the same could be said of those rebel factions which pro-democracy agenda has proven as fallacious as their taste for bloodshed has been pronounced.

The agreement, which evidently does not apply to those factions which have overtly declared their allegiance to terror, provides for a complete cessation of hostilities, as well as all territorial pursuits. A news report prepared by RT this Friday noted:_“Participants are obligated to ‘cease attacks with any weapons, including rockets, mortars, and anti-tank guided missiles’ and ‘refrain from acquiring or seeking to acquire territory from other parties to the ceasefire.’ They must also allow ‘unhindered and sustained’ access to humanitarian assistance missions and employ only ‘proportional force in self-defense against those not party to the agreement.’”_

So far I would say that Syria’s ceasefire is pretty standard – after all no outlandish demands were made against Damascus, thus allowing for its government the space it still needs to pursue its counter-terror efforts.

Read more


Reports of Syrian town attacked by militants coming from Turkey – Russian military
So what’s wrong with this picture? On paper, it looks as if the US and its allies are finally giving in to diplomacy, while somewhat recognizing Damascus’s authority, if not overtly, at least implicitly.

So why the sinking feeling? For one, I believe this ceasefire to be a sham – a blanket pulled over the world community’s eyes to offer a resemblance of security before the kill. Don’t get me wrong here, both Damascus and Moscow are acutely aware of the manipulation. I actually think they are playing into it, eyes wide open.

Welcome to the beautiful world of Sun Tzu and how to get your enemy tangled up on its own deceit.

Now that we know what the US and its legions of _“moderates”_ would like you to believe, what it is that they actually unwittingly revealed? Because somewhere in there lies the realpolitik of Syria’s war.

Syria’s moderates have agreed to a truce – that’s the line played by Washington. Is it me or did Western powers actually admit they are in fact in bed with terrorism? Or are we still under the impression those moderates are choir boys playing democracy-building?

Washington says it will watch over and regulate the ceasefire to make sure that all parties – aka its allies – will abide by the terms of the truce. Cute, but it essentially implies that the US has control over radical militias… No?

Ok, what about Elizabeth O’Bagy’s March 2013 report for the Institute for the Study of War, where she clearly announces the FSA (Free Syrian Army) links with the likes of Ahrar al-Sham and al-Qaeda-linked militants? Does Washington rule over those as well?

But that’s not the half of it. Radicalism aside, hypocrisy and manipulations aside, there is one little unknown fact which should all have you climb the curtains and scream betrayal. Guess who’s pulling the FSA strings? Guess who, in the shadows have been playing, propping and directing this grand anti-Assad coalition Washington has spent millions of dollars arming and training? Turkey.

Read more


Kerry's 'Plan B' sends message to 'moderate rebels': Keep fighting
Erdogan’s Turkey is sitting right at the epicenter of Syria’s war.

In a March 2013 article titled, _“The Free Syrian Army Doesn’t Exist,”_ Aron Lund, editor of the Carnegie Endowment for Peace’s Syria in Crisis blog, argued that the Free Syrian Army was likely the creation of Turkish intelligence operators. Riad al-Asaad, a renegade Syrian colonel, announced the creation of the FSA from Turkey in July 2011. Moreover, the Free Syrian Army which has been seen as the military wing of the Syrian National Council, is in fact being run from Turkey since the exiled political group is based in Istanbul. How is that for an interesting twist?

There’s more… as Russia and the US came together to announce Syria’s truce, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan came out of the political woodwork to proclaim he would not be bound by any ceasefire should Turkey’s national security be threatened. Subtitles need to read here that he will continue to pursue his geopolitical interests in Syria regardless, and all so exceptionally, under the convenient _“Kurdish cover.”_

And then of course there is John Kerry’s infamous Plan B … Which Plan B by the way was dutifully slammed by Russian President Vladimir Putin via his deputy foreign minister. _“We’re perplexed by our Western partners, the US included, mentioning the existence of some kind of ‘Plan B.’ Nothing is known on that one, we are considering no alternative plans,”_ Deputy Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov said at a conference in Moscow.

So what is Plan B? Well the partition of Syria, of course. If you can’t beat them, break them, they say.

If Western capitals want to be reassuring in their handling of Syria’s war, I believe it is rather clear their intentions vis-a-vis the Syrian people are less than benevolent, since what they are working toward is essentially the Balkanization of the Levant, with Syria as a blueprint.

But what about Russia and President Assad? Surely they are not blind to such covert games. I would say that they are in fact the only sane parties sitting at the table as their focus remains humanitarian relief.

However briefly this truce will last, it still can allow for aid to be ferried into those zones most affected by the conflict, offering a much-needed reprieve. I also believe Russia is very much trying to shepherd world powers back to the rule of law by setting in place a legal framework which could be later on build upon.

I would not underestimate President Putin’s determination in weaving a tight legal network around unruly imperialistic powers. To be continued, I guess….
Syria’s truce and the race for Syria’s war – Decoding political talks in the Levant — RT Op-Edge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

Parul said:


> I would not underestimate President Putin’s determination in weaving a tight legal network around unruly imperialistic powers


Putin's a very smart guy, going by international law, Russia is the only foreign power operating legally inside Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

More key areas in the central province of Hama have been won back by the Syrian Army and the country's National Defense Force (NDF), in an offensive that has left dozens of Daesh (ISIS/ISIL) terrorists dead and many more wounded, according to the Iranian news agency FARS.



The moping-up operation was launched after Syrian troops retook full control over the village of Hammam, "after a violent battle with the ISIL" in the northeastern part of Hama Province, FARS quoted sources as saying.

During the operation, the Syrian forces managed to clean the heights surrounding the village, including Hammam Height, from the terrorists so as to restore more security to the Ithriya-Khanaser road.








© SPUTNIK/ SPUTNIK
A MiG-23 aircraft of the Syrian Air Force on a runaway at the Hama airbase near the city of Hama, Syria's Hama Province
"Clashes are still ongoing between the Syrian Armed Forces and ISIL along the Sheikh Hillal-Ithriyah Road; however, the government forces are steadily advancing amid the Russian Air Force's non-stop bombardment in northeastern Hama," sources said.

The Syrian Army and the NDF cleared the village after Daesh attempted to recapture it late last week, when more than 30 terrorists were killed and 40 more injured in the army's offensive, according to sources.

Syria has been mired in a civil war since 2011, with forces loyal to President Bashar Assad fighting against a number of opposition factions and extremist groups, including Daesh and the Al-Nusra Front, which are prohibited in many countries, including Russia.

Earlier this month, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2268, endorsing the Russia-US agreement on the cessation of hostilities in Syria, shortly before the ceasefire came into force at midnight last Saturday, Damascus time (22:00 GMT on Friday).

The cessation of hostilities does not apply to designated terrorist organizations operating in Syria, including Daesh and the Al-Nusra Front, a group affiliated with al-Qaeda.







© SPUTNIK/ ILIYA PITALEV
Syrian Army Regains All Settlements Along Key Aleppo Vital Supply Route
Adding to the Syrian Army's anti-terror effort is Russia's ongoing air campaign in Syria which was launched on September 30, when more than fifty Russian warplanes, including Su-24M, Su-25 and Su-34 jets, commenced precision airstrikes on Daesh and Al-Nusra Front targets in Syria at the behest of President Assad.


The Russian Defense Ministry said, in turn, that "Russian aircraft aren't performing strikes in those regions where a willingness to cease fire and to start negotiations were expressed.



Read more: Syrian Army Drives Terrorists Out of Key Areas in Hama Province Amid Truce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55




----------



## Aero




----------



## XY1234

The picture will change.


----------



## 500

Russia Assad airstrikes before and after ceasefire:





The pattern is same (wast majority of strikes are against rebels and not IS), rate is lower.


----------



## Ceylal

XY1234 said:


> The picture will *change*.


when? Even the payed western press is fed up of printing lies....
Dream of broken up Syria, is over..Time of shading tears for Saudi Arabia, Israel,Qatar, France with all the sub human countries that contributed to the destruction of one of the oldest middle eastern culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704409355551186945


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Turkey Will Resort to 'Provocations Until Ceasefire Collapses'*

*Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Turkey-backed rebel groups "have little interest in a lasting ceasefire" in Syria and want the fighting to go on despite the fact that the Syrians "are tired of war," which has claimed more than 250,000 lives and uprooted 11 million people, Germany's Telepolis magazine asserted.*

The Turkish government and the militants, according to the media outlet, "view themselves as victims of and losing parties in the Syrian war. For this reason they will resort to provocations until the ceasefire is shattered."

Indeed, Erdogan and those groups that have received money, weapons and supplies from Turkey have largely been unable to play a leading role in Syria's policies since Russia launched its efficient counterterrorism operation in the Arab country. This has been particularly evident in the last several weeks as Damascus-led forces pushed terrorists out of numerous towns and cities in key provinces.

Nevertheless, radical groups, according to Telepolis, will likely ignore this trend and continue fighting because they still believe that they could score "an overwhelming victory" and expel those, whom they consider "infidels," from the country "with the help of President Erdogan and Kind Salman."

*"The Turkish president has apparently failed to understand that peace in Syria is in the interest of the Turkish people," the media outlet lamented.*

Instead, Erdogan, according to al-Monitor, sees Turkey's direct or indirect involvement in the Syrian war as the only way to play a role in determining the country's post conflict future. This rationale prompted the Turkish leadership to consider a ground operation, but this initiative was dropped due to the lack of Washington's support.

It follows then that Ankara will likely continue to sponsor rebel groups in Syria. Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu appeared to have said as much in his recent interview with Al Jazeera.

*"Davutoglu's remarks constitute also an implicit acknowledgement of arms supplies to the rebels. And his pledge of continued support echoes like the continuation of arms supplies as well," al-Monitor observed.*

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160301/1035596673/turkey-rebels-syria-truce.html#ixzz41fMPmarP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

@waz @Oscar
Please close/lock this thread so a new one should be started.

Thread overloaded. lol


----------



## Parul

*Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova is holding a weekly press briefing in Moscow.*




*Russian Foreign Ministry Weekly Agenda*

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov will take part in a meeting of Normandy Quartet foreign ministers in Paris on March 3.

"It's planned to assess the current situation in southeastern Ukraine, and to analyze the implementation of the Minsk agreements," Zakharova said.

*Ceasefire in Syria*

There have been 32 violations of the ceasefire over the first 72 hours of the truce in Syria, Maria Zakharova said.

"Thirty-one cases of ceasefire violations have been recorded. The US group on the truce located in the Jordanian capital of Amman has been informed of these facts," Zakharova said at her weekly briefing in Moscow.







© SPUTNIK/ ILIYA PITALEV
Syrian Ceasefire: Cool Heads Have Prevailed in the West… at Least for Now
Last week, Russia and the United States reached an agreement on the ceasefire in Syria. The cessation of hostilities took effect at midnight on Saturday, Damascus time, generally holding across the country despite reportedminor violations.


Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman commented on statements that the truce established in Syria will last for only two weeks.

"We noticed that a number of media outlets claimed in their reports that the ceasefire will last for two weeks, and then it should end. This is untrue. We draw your attention to the fact that we’re not talking about a two-week timeframe for the cessation of hostilities, but the truce will not be limited in time."

She said that putting so much effort into implementing the truce was not meant "to give the sides a two-week breather."







© AFP 2016/ USMC
Hidden Motives: What's Behind Kerry's 'Plan B' on Syria?
Moscow calls on Washington to be responsible in regard to the implementation of its obligations amid the ceasefire in Syria, the spokeswoman said.


Zakharova also said that Russia hopes that US authorities' statements on a backup plan should the ceasefire fail would never be implemented.

During testimony to the US Congress last week, Secretary of State John Kerry said that, if the ceasefire failed, the United States would seek a "Plan B" in Syria, which could include the partition of the war-torn country.

"We hope that all statements by made senior officials in Washington on some sort of a 'plan B,' or any other alternative for Syria should hostilities resume, remain just words. We call on our US partners to adhere to their obligations."

"It is necessary to be careful, conscientious and responsible in regard to the implementation of the Russian-US deal on the cessation of hostilities in Syria."

Syrians themselves should decide on the federalization of their country, Zakharova said.



Read more: Russian Foreign Ministry Spokeswoman Zakharova Holds Weekly Press Briefing


----------



## Solomon2

​*GCC declares Hezbollah a terrorist organization*







Hezbollah fighters join a rally at the southern Lebanese village of Wadi al-Hujair in this August 14, 2015, file photo. The Shiite group was declared a terrorist organization by six Gulf Arab nations, ramping up the pressure on the Lebanese militant group fighting on the side of President Bashar Assad in Syria. (AP Photo/Mohammed Zaatari, File)

ARAB NEWS
Published — Wednesday 2 March 2016
Last update 2 March 2016 3:52 pm

RIYADH: The Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) on Wednesday declared the Lebanon-based Shiite group Hezbollah a terrorist organization.

In a statement carried by the Saudi Press Agency (SPA), GCC Secretary-General Abdullatif bin Rashid Al- Zayani said the decision was a result of hostile acts being carried out by Hezbollah elements, including the recruitment of young people from Gulf states to sow discord and carry out terrorist acts.

He said recruits were being trained “to smuggle weapons and explosives, to incite sedition, disorder and violence in a flagrant violation of their sovereignty, security and stability” in GCC states, which includes Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.

"The GCC states consider Hezbollah militias' practices in the Council's states and their terrorist and subversive acts being carried out in Syria, Yemen and Iraq contradict moral and humanitarian values and principles and the international law and pose a threat to Arab national security,” Al-Zayani said.

Gulf nations have taken a series of measures against Hezbollah since Saudi Arabia last month halted a $3 billion program funding French military supplies to Beirut.

Hezbollah is backed by Iran, which supports opposing sides to Riyadh in conflicts in Syria and Yemen.
Announcing the military funding cut last month, a Saudi official said the kingdom had noticed “hostile Lebanese positions resulting from the stranglehold of Hezbollah on the state.”

He specifically cited Lebanon’s refusal to join the Arab League and the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) in condemning attacks on Saudi diplomatic missions in Iran in January.

Riyadh cut diplomatic ties with Tehran after Iranian fanatics burned the Saudi embassy and a consulate following the execution of a Shiite preacher Nimr Al-Nimr in the kingdom for terrorism.
Last week Saudi Arabia urged its nationals to leave Lebanon and avoid traveling there.

Qatar and Kuwait followed with similar travel advisories. But the United Arab Emirates went further, banning its nationals from travel to Lebanon and reducing diplomatic representation there.

Saudi Arabia last week extended sanctions on Hezbollah, freezing the assets and prohibiting dealings with three Lebanese nationals and four companies.

The GCC had already sanctioned Hezbollah in 2013, targeting residency permits and the movement’s financial and business activities in reprisal for its armed intervention in Syria.

Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah on Tuesday called on Saudi Arabia not to collectively punish Lebanon’s people just because Riyadh disagreed with his group’s policies.

In a televised address, Nasrallah said Saudi Arabia does not have “the right to sanction the Lebanese people because one particular party took a certain position.”

(Additional input from AFP)


----------



## Aero



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Two "civil" wars.

*Ajdabiya, Libya*

after Libyan army liberates it from ISIS thugs:






*Hader, Syria *

after Iraqi mercenary thugs liberate it from its citizens:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705044595864952832


----------



## ultron

Russia deployed two Zoopark-1M counter battery radars to Syria.

Россия перебросила в Сирию радары контрбатарейной борьбы: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

Putin side Konkurs ATGMs attack rebels in Latakia province






Putin side natives in Aleppo province


----------



## ultron

Putin ally native and AK-103 assault rifle

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcfdjMXWAAU_jXM.jpg

Putin ally native and Kord heavy machine gun

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcfKhKPWEAArZbs.jpg

Putin native allies Tiger forces


----------



## ultron

Russia allied native poses with a Russian made BTR-82A tank 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcfyhqOW8AAFq1d.jpg


----------



## ultron

Iraqi Shia in southern Aleppo province


----------



## ultron

Iraqi Shia attack rebels


----------



## 500

Hezbollah terrorists eliminated in Khanaser battle:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704393222353608705


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704393222353608705


So in in Iran Ayatulas beat and arrest people so they wear hijab and in Syria they bomb and kill people so they will NOT wear hijab?? I am confused.

Funny. 5 days ago @Project 4202 member insulted me for writing that Russia apparenty uses ceasefire to rearm Assad.






But today Russian pro-Assad analyst come to same exactly conclusion:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> So in in Iran Ayatulas beat and arrest people so they wear hijab and in Syria they bomb and kill people so they will NOT wear hijab?? I am confused.


lol, give it up, man 

in government controlled areas women have freedom in Syria, not so in rebels and isis controlled areas, because they are sharia freak religious nut cases.

about Iran, I'm no fan of any theocratic authoritarian system but I've heard that its nothing nearly as bad as some make it out to be in terms of 'women dress code' and overall freedom, maybe the Iranians here can tell us more. 





also, can you view this thread normally or it is broken for you too ? 

Broken thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

...



_Need help ?_

*Link :* *Google translate*


*Quote :*

*Syrie : USA et Russie veulent un mécanisme pour superviser la trêve*

*Reuters le 01/03/2016 à 01:27

WASHINGTON, 1er mars (Reuters) -* *Le secrétaire d'Etat américain a déclaré mardi s'être entendu avec son homologue russe pour ne pas se débattre en public des violations du cessez-le-feu en Syrie afin de se concentrer sur la recherche d'un mécanisme permettant de s'assurer que les frappes aériennes visent uniquement les groupes djihadistes.*

Lors d'une conférence de presse à Washington au côté du chef de la diplomatie allemande, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, John Kerry a indiqué qu'il avait convenu avec Sergueï Lavrov de ne pas "argumenter en public" des informations faisant état de violations de la trêve par les deux camps.

*Les équipes chargées de superviser le cessez-le-feu à Genève et Amman vont se pencher sur ces informations, a-t-il assuré.*

*"Nous allons examiner chacune de ces violations présumées et travailler encore plus à la mise en place d'un mécanisme qui nous permettra de garantir que les missions visent effectivement le Front al Nosra et l'Etat islamique", a-t-il dit.*

Les deux groupes djihadistes sont exclus du champ d'application de la trêve conclue sous l'égide de Moscou et Washington, entrée en vigueur vendredi à minuit et dont l'Onu a estimé lundi qu'elle était globalement respectée.

*(Idrees Ali; Tangi Salaün pour le service français) *



...


----------



## ultron

Russian infantry guarding Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA guy in Latakia poses with a pimped AK

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ccpg_n6UEAAUq_G.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian infantry guarding Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Thread is not fulfilling its purpose. The picture of war and battles in Syria is very vivid while every one is discussing ideology and insulting each other. Please post news and updates related to situation on ground.


----------



## ultron

Putin side reached the gates of Palmyra

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-advances-deep-palmyra-countryside/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Putin side attack rebels in Latakia province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Battle around Kanasser. Viewer discretion is advised.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Syria map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705793928025534464
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/rebels-capture-tanf-border-crossing-southeast-homs/

Russia Iran attack rebels in Latakia next to Idlib











Russia Iran Arab auxiliary guy poses with a Shmel launcher

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcpkqBnW0AArKbP.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

rebel part of Latakia shrunk a bit more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) commended Russia's part in the deliveries of humanitarian aid to besieged areas of war-torn Syria, the Russian Foreign Ministry said on Friday.*



MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Earlier in the day, Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov met with Regional Director for the Middle East at the ICRC Robert Mardini. The sides discussed humanitarian aspects of the situation in the Middle East and North Africa, particularly, in Syria, Libya and Yemen.

"In this context, the ICRC appreciated the role of Russia, including that in the framework of coordination with other members of the International Syria Support Group and the Syrian Government, to promote international efforts for the delivery of humanitarian aid to the besieged population centers in Syria in accordance with the UN Security Council resolutions 2254 and 2268, " the ministry said in a statement.







© SPUTNIK/ ILYA PITALEV
Over Twenty Tons of Russian-Syrian Humanitarian Aid Delivered to Hama Province
Russia has been providing humanitarian assistance to some of the Syrian areas besieged by extremist forces, as well as assisting international coordination and aid agencies.


According to the statement, both sides noted the urgent need to ensure conditions for the delivery of humanitarian assistance to people in need.

Shortly before the meeting with the Russian diplomat, Mardini said he might submit a draft proposal, which involves the negotiations on the greater contribution of Russia to the ICRC's tasks in Syria.







© SPUTNIK/ ALI ABRAHIM
Helping Hand: Russian Military Delivers Six Tonnes of Humanitarian Aid to Syrian Towns
Syria has been in a state of civil war since 2011, with the army loyal to President Bashar Assad fighting several opposition factions and militant groups, including Daesh, which is outlawed in Russia and many other countries.


Last December’s UN Security Council Resolution 2254 seeks to end bombardments in Syria, and demands humanitarian access to the besieged towns. The UNSC Resolution 2268, which was based on an agreement reached by Russia and the United states, and unanimously adopted by the Council, provides for the ceasefire in Syria. The accord took effect on February 27, with the ceasefire generally holding across the country despite reported minor violations.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/world/20160304/1035803025/russia-humanitarian-aid-to-syria.html#ixzz420Lz4NRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Solomon2 said:


> Poetic justice: SAS sniper blows head off ISIS chief who taught jihadis how to DECAPITATE
> *AN elite SAS sniper blew the head off a sick Islamic State (ISIS) commander teaching 20 jihadis how to decapitate prisoners.*
> By KIERAN CORCORAN
> PUBLISHED: 04:34, Mon, Feb 15, 2016 | UPDATED: 14:24, Mon, Feb 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty
> 
> A crack SAS sniper blew the head off an ISIS commander
> The crack soldier fired a bullet designed to inflict massive damage from three quarters of a mile away and scored a direct hit on the extremist.
> 
> His rifle was so high-powered that the bullet decapitated the bearded warrior, who stood well over six feet tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG
> 
> Some 20 ISIS recruits saw the precision killing and fled
> 
> The fearsome recruiter for ISIS, also known as Dash, was gunned down in the middle of a drill teaching new soldiers how to execute prisoners.
> 
> _One minute he was standing there and the next his head had exploded'_
> 
> _SAS source_​
> Military sources said he was demonstrating a cutting motion with his arm when the bullet hit.
> 
> Some 20 junior fighters were taking part in the outdoor lesson when their commander was killed before their eyes.
> 
> One military witness said the entire group fled in terror and deserted the jihadi cause, a source told the Daily Star Sunday.
> 
> The sniper, operating in northern Syria, used a *[Israeli-made]* Dan .338 rifle with ammo that "tumbles" which it hits a target - inflicting a huge wound.
> 
> He had to aim more than a foot wide of the mark to adjust for wind conditions, but hit his target first time.
> 
> Suppressing equipment meant that flashes and noise from the shot were kept to a minimum and the soldier went undetected.
> 
> Although the British Army has steered clear of an all-out ground war with ISIS, highly-trained SAS squads have been deployed in small numbers.
> 
> Recently it emerged that troops were setting desert death traps for jihadis by laying out dummies dressed as enemy officers.
> 
> The victorious British sniper was supported in his mission by more than a dozen SAS comrades.
> 
> Two four-man teams sneaked into a jihadi compound to set up their vantage point 12 hours ahead of the kill.
> 
> Meanwhile a secondary team of 12 waited beyond the combat zone ready to extract the men in case the mission went wrong.
> 
> Sources say the sniper’s target was an easy mark because he wears white robes instead of the traditional ISIS black.
> 
> One military insider said: “One minute he was standing there and the next his head had exploded.
> 
> “The commander remained standing upright for a couple of seconds before collapsing and that’s when panic set in.
> 
> “We later heard most of the recruits deserted. We got rid of 21 terrorists with one bullet.”


An Israeli sniper rifle which was used:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran Arab auxiliary guy shoot Toophan anti tank missile

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcxwuNPWEAEEPxz.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> An Israeli sniper rifle which was used:


It does look like an AK family copy...nothing to be proud of..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ceylal said:


> It does look like an AK family copy...nothing to be proud of..



Don't believe these Hollywood-inspired fictions. Super duper SAS-Navy Seals etc kill major ISIS terrorist who taught others how to behead from 1000 kms away. Yep, that'd make a typical low budget Hollywood film for you. The best part? They are said to have done it with an Israeli rifle. All the Good against the Evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> It does look like an AK family copy...nothing to be proud of..


Its bolt action sniper rifle, AK is automatic assault gun. The only common thing between two is that both are rifles.



Serpentine said:


> Don't believe these Hollywood-inspired fictions. Super duper SAS-Navy Seals etc kill major ISIS terrorist who taught others how to behead from 1000 kms away. Yep, that'd make a typical low budget Hollywood film for you. The best part? They are said to have done it with an Israeli rifle. All the Good against the Evil.


Dont be jealous. By the way article does not mention that rifle was Israeli, it only tells a model name. 99.9% of people dont have a clue what this model means.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Madajin in southern Hama province

Breaking: Syrian Army captures Madajin village in southern Hama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Amid a ceasefire arrangement that has restored calm to much of Syria and the promise of Aleppo regaining access to electricity, the Syrian Army and the country's National Defense Force have continued a joint offensive against terrorist groups in the western province of Latakia, media reports said.*





© SPUTNIK/ DMITRY VINOGRADOV
NATO Watching Russian Actions in Syria to Determine Validity of Ceasefire
A swath of strategic areas has reportedly been liberated bythe Syrian Army and the country's National Defense Force (NDF) in the northeastern mountains ofLatakia Province in western Syria.



During the latest offensive, the Syrian troops managed to drive the remaining terrorists from their positions at Latakia's border with Idlib province, according to the Iranian news agency FARS.







© SPUTNIK/ MICHAEL ALAEDDIN
The Syrian Army prepares a large-scale offensive in the Hama province. file photo
Government forces additionally retook a number of key sites along the Aleppo-Latakia Highway (M-4 Highway), in an advance that paved the way for the Syrian Army to reach the hilltops overlooking the strategic city of Jisr al-Shughour, located in the southern part of Idlib province.

The offensive came just a few days after the Syrian Army and the NDF liberated several strategic villages and a strategic height in Latakia province.

#SYRIA Citizens of al-Syria (#Latakia province) received food products & bottled drinking water. They also were provided medical treatment

— Минобороны России (@mod_russia) 5 марта 2016 г.
In separate development, Russian warplanes conducted a series of airstrikes on Daesh positions in the eastern part of Homs province in central Syria.

The aircraft destroyed a whole array of Daesh targets, including the terrorists' oil smuggling route to Turkey located near the ancient city of Palmyra, according toFARS.

#SYRIA Russian ASF and Syrian AF didn't make strikes on units, which joined ceasefire and informed Russian or US Centre about their location

— Минобороны России (@mod_russia) 5 марта 2016 г.
Earlier, the Syrian forces launched an offensive against Daesh terrorists southeast of Homs province, liberating the strategic village of al-Bayarat, sources said.

#SYRIA Total number of reconciliation agreements signed with heads of Syrian towns has reached 42

— Минобороны России (@mod_russia) 5 марта 2016 г.
In February 2015, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2268, endorsing the Russia-US agreement on the cessation of hostilities in Syria, shortly before the ceasefire came into force on February 27.







© SPUTNIK/ DMITRY VINOGRADOV
Confidential: NATO Report Praises Russia’s Superiority in Syria
The cessation of hostilities does not apply to designated terrorist organizations operating in Syria, includingDaesh and the Al-Nusra Front.


Adding to the Syrian Army's anti-terror effort is Russia's ongoing air campaign which was launched on September 30, when more than fifty Russian warplanes, including Su-24M, Su-25 and Su-34 jets, commenced precision airstrikes on Daesh and Al-Nusra Front targets in Syria at the behest of President Assad.

The Russian Defense Ministry said in turn that "Russian aircraft are not performing strikes in those regions where a willingness to cease fire and to start negotiations were expressed."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Its bolt action sniper rifle, AK is automatic assault gun. The only common thing between two is that both are rifles.




Mechanism, form are Russian design...Everything Israel make is other country's design..There is nothing new there..nothing to boast about..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> Don't believe these Hollywood-inspired fictions. Super duper SAS-Navy Seals etc kill major ISIS terrorist who taught others how to behead from 1000 kms away. Yep, that'd make a typical low budget Hollywood film for you. The best part? They are said to have done it with an Israeli rifle. All the Good against the Evil.




I was reading the article and the same thing came to mind. It sounds too Hollywood esc. In real life the SAS would just call in an airstrike and eliminate everyone instead of risking giving away their presence and even letting some of the ISIS fighters escape. 


SAS commandos secretly operating in Syria, deep in ISIS controlled territory, just so happen to see a mock rehearsal of a beheading and from a thousand miles away an elite SAS sniper takes out the ISIS instructor wile the other ISIS students flee in terror. 

The British are nutorious for over exaggerating, just like they did in the Battle of Britain where Britain claimed far....far more German aircraft kills then what was actually documented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I was reading the article and the same thing came to mind. It sounds too Hollywood esc. In real life the SAS would just call in an airstrike and eliminate everyone instead of risking giving away their presence and even letting some of the ISIS fighters escape.


Do u know how much time it takes to reach from airbase in Bahrain to North Iraq or Syria?



> The British are nutorious for over exaggerating, just like they did in the Battle of Britain where Britain claimed far....far more German aircraft kills then what was actually documented.


British exaggerations were not even close to other armies exaggerations.

Сводка Совинформбюро на 25 ноября 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Do u know how much time it takes to reach from airbase in Bahrain to North Iraq or Syria?




Why would a coalition aircraft need to fly from Bahrain when they are always operating over Syria? Only someone of your genius can phantom striking from Bahrain when much closer options exist. 

Furthermore, if we hypothetically assume that no coalition aircraft are operating over Syria then all one would need to do is wait for aircraft to takeoff from Iraq, Turkey or the Persian gulf.

And it takes just minutes to fly from any point in Syria.






500 said:


> British exaggerations were not even close to other armies exaggerations.
> 
> Сводка Совинформбюро на 25 ноября 1941




The Battle of Britain was a propaganda campaign. The exaggerating goes beyond reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Why would a coalition aircraft need to fly from Bahrain when they are always operating over Syria? Only someone of your genius can phantom striking from Bahrain when much closer options exist.


They are not always over Syria. Far from it. There are days without strikes at all. Also very possible that even if u have a plane in the air it does not have suited weapon.



> Furthermore, if we hypothetically assume that no coalition aircraft are operating over Syria then all one would need to do is wait for aircraft to takeoff from Iraq, Turkey or the Persian gulf.


That takes more than hour.



> And it takes just minutes to fly from any point in Syria.


It takes about half hour to fly from Abu Kamal to Al Bab (two ISIS held towns in Syria). That guy could easily disappear in 1 minute.



> The Battle of Britain was a propaganda campaign. The exaggerating goes beyond reasonable.


It was a real battle. Britain was alone against Germany (which was supported by all Europe) and they won.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

T-72M1 said:


> Putin's a very smart guy, going by international law, Russia is the only foreign power operating legally inside Syria.


No one is legally operating as Assad's government is illegitimate due to fraud elections.
Checkmate.

There have been hundreds of protests the past few days during the shaky ceasefire (which Assad & Russia violate every day, and as a result 135 civilians were martyred.) The Syrian people have shown that after 5 years we will not be broken. This is what the prophet (saws) meant when he said Bilaad al Sham is a blessed land.
@Serpentine @Madali 
Are all the protesters paid for by CIA, and in fact all of them are actually just Mossad agents?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> No one is legally operating as Assad's government is illegitimate due to fraud elections.




Assad is the internationally recognized president. That's what they say about Hadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ultron said:


> Assad is the internationally recognized president. That's what they say about Hadi.


Saddam was internationally recognized too. Ousted.
Being "internationally recognized" doesn't make you legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saddam was internationally recognized too. Ousted.
> Being "internationally recognized" doesn't make you legitimate.




True. Power comes from the barrel of a gun - Mao Tze Dong. If you can't beat Assad's masters Russia Iran, you can't topple Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Dr.Thrax said:


> No one is legally operating as Assad's government is illegitimate due to fraud elections.


not according to the UN, so unless there is a resolution that okays a war for regime change, the current government will remain the internationally recognized legitimate authority.

as things stand, going by international law, Russia are legally allowed to operate there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army recaptures western entrance of Deir Ezzor City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

T-72M1 said:


> not according to the UN, so unless there is a resolution that okays a war for regime change, the current government will remain the internationally recognized legitimate authority.
> 
> as things stand, going by international law, Russia are legally allowed to operate there.


No, they aren't. Illegitimate government.

Jabhat al Nusra and Jund al Aqsa took Al Eis today and are on the outskirts of Al-Hadher. They aren't breaking the ceasefire since they were never a part of it.


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> There have been hundreds of protests the past few days during the shaky ceasefire (which Assad & Russia violate every day, and as a result 135 civilians were martyred.) The Syrian people have shown that after 5 years we will not be broken. This is what the prophet (saws) meant when he said Bilaad al Sham is a blessed land.
> @Serpentine @Madali
> Are all the protesters paid for by CIA, and in fact all of them are actually just Mossad agents?



No, of course not. You think when it comes to colored revolutions, they have actors protesting? 

Great powers manipulate events, they don't fake stage the whole thing from A to Z.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> No, of course not. You think when it comes to colored revolutions, they have actors protesting?
> 
> Great powers manipulate events, they don't fake stage the whole thing from A to Z.


So, all of them were paid by CIA?

In more news: A Russian soldier was killed in Latakia today. Can't show the video (already taken down by YouTube already) due to graphic nature. Can be found here (it's twitter, so you have to add that before the link):
/dkimball12/status/706959647068913664
Again, graphic. But shows Russian undergarments, and the guy is clearly not Syrian, but rather Caucasian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> So, all of them were paid by CIA?



That's exactly the opposite of what I tried to explain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russian special forces in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> But shows Russian undergarments, and the guy is clearly not Syrian, but rather Caucasian.




From the Caucasus? Chechen?


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Russian special forces in Syria



These are regulars, not Spetsnaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> These are regulars, not Spetsnaz.




Special forces cover faces. Regular ones don't.


----------



## T-Rex

Dr.Thrax said:


> Saddam was internationally recognized too. Ousted.
> Being "internationally recognized" doesn't make you legitimate.


*
Indeed there are plenty of internationally recognized illegitimate bastards usurping the rights of their own people. They orchestrate election dramas with the help of thugs in uniforms and call themselves 'representatives' of those nations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Dr.Thrax said:


> No, they aren't. Illegitimate government.
> 
> Jabhat al Nusra and Jund al Aqsa took Al Eis today and are on the outskirts of Al-Hadher. They aren't breaking the ceasefire since they were never a part of it.



Just 24 hours after launching their large-scale offensive in the Aleppo Governorate’s southern countryside, the Syrian Al-Qaeda groups “Jabhat Al-Nusra” and “Jund Al-Aqsa” abandoned their posts outside of Tal Al-‘Eiss, resulting in another victory for the Syrian Armed Forces.

Preliminary reports from the Syrian Opposition’s social media activists indicated that Jabhat Al-Nusra and Jund Al-Aqsa captured Tal Al-‘Eiss from the government forces; however, several sources from the Syrian Arab Army in Aleppo confirmed that this hilltop village never fell to the extremist rebels.

The military personnel that were tasked with protecting Tal Al-‘Eiss were from the National Defense Forces (NDF), Harakat Al-Nujaba (Iraqi paramilitary), Liwaa Al-Badr (Iraqi paramilitary), and Kataebat Al-Ba’ath (Al-Ba’ath Battalion).


As a result of the mass retreat by the Al-Qaeda factions from the western perimeter of Tal Al-‘Eiss, the government forces were able to regain control of the hilltops that are located to the north of Banes; this includes Tal SyriaTel.

The death toll for the Al-Qaeda factions is currently unknown.

With Banes and Tal Al-‘Eiss secured; it is only a matter of time before the government forces continue their offensive in southern Aleppo after taking a long hiatus to concentrate on the northern countryside of this large province.


----------



## notorious_eagle

ultron said:


> Special forces cover faces. Regular ones don't.



And who told you that? Depending on the mission and the profile of the objectives, operators act as required. Covering faces is not a prerequisite for Special Forces, their uniform and identification is more similar to regulars rather than Spetnaz or Special Naval Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

notorious_eagle said:


> And who told you that? Depending on the mission and the profile of the objectives, operators act as required. Covering faces is not a prerequisite for Special Forces, their uniform and identification is more similar to regulars rather than Spetnaz or Special Naval Forces.




That guy's gun is not the standard issue AK-74M but a different AK. Definitely not a regular trooper.


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran attack rebels in southern Aleppo province






Mi-24 over Palmyra

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdCK6UBXIAAtbB1.jpg

Mi-24 attacking rebel positions in Khan Alsheh


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Jabhat al Nusra and Jund al Aqsa took Al Eis today and are on the outskirts of Al-Hadher. They aren't breaking the ceasefire since they were never a part of it.



No they didn't. Dozens of Nusra 'Inghimasees' attacked Tal al-Eis and captured it for few hours (not the town itself, only adjacent hill) and today, they had to retreat while leaving 26 stinking corpses behind and 4 armored vehicles destroyed. Both the town, hill and all the surrounding areas are recovered.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> leaving 26 stinking corpses behind and 4 armored vehicles destroyed.


Fairy tales.

Meanwhile 2 Hezie, 14 Afghan and 3 Iranian mercenary thugs were eliminated there.







Syrian army propaganda video:











LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Iraqi Humvees near Eis

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdCaOZpVIAABrbW.jpg


----------



## Ceylal

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=784956561585728




*


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Fairy tales.
> 
> Meanwhile 2 Hezie, 14 Afghan and 3 Iranian mercenary thugs were eliminated there.
> 
> 
> Syrian army propaganda video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297397
> 
> 
> LOL




What's so funny?


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> What's so funny?


The way he holds a rifle.

By the way, today its a jubilee. On this day (8 March) 53 years ago (1963) Baath seized power in Syria. Nazim al-Qudsi the last democratically elected president of Syria was arrested.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> The way he holds a rifle.




I'm a layman. How should he be holding?


----------



## ultron

Russia Iran captured Zuwayqat in Latakia province

Syrian Army makes significant progress at the strategic village of Kabani


----------



## T-72M1

ultron said:


> I'm a layman. How should he be holding?


he's sticking his left eye into the scope while aiming the traditional right handed way ?


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army storms rebels' stronghold in Eastern Ghouta, Map update


----------



## Solomon2

*Wounded Syrians Treated in Israel ‘Overwhelmed With Gratitude,’ Says IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General (INTERVIEW)*
MARCH 8, 2016 11:17 PM
*Author:*



*Ruthie Blum*



IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General Col. Dr. Tarif Bader. Photo: Our Soldiers Speak video/Screenshot.

“At first, they were afraid to be treated by Israelis, whom they were taught their whole lives are their worst enemies,” the deputy surgeon general of the IDF Medical Corps told _The Algemeiner _this week_._ “But once they began to accept our medical help, they became overwhelmed with gratitude and their entire attitude towards us changed.”

Col. Dr. Tarif Bader was referring to the many wounded Syrians who have crossed the border into Israel from their war-torn country to receive top-tier care, both at the IDF field hospital set up along the border and at official medical centers in the north of the country.

Since 2013, Bader said, the IDF has been administering the same advanced care to Syrians injured in the fighting between President Assad’s forces (backed by Russia and Iran) and rebel groups as it does to Israeli civilians and soldiers. This, emphasized Bader, is “without selection or prying into their ethnic background or side in the conflict” that has led to the death of an estimated 200,000 combatants and civilians over the past five years.

“But this is in keeping with what we teach our teams in the military medical academy: that their job is to treat all injured people, regardless of who they are, and the only thing they have to do in primary triage is to treat those with the most serious injuries first, including if they are terrorists,” he said.

Where the Syrians are concerned, however, “Of course, we behave with caution. We don’t enter Syria or risk minefields in order to treat them; they come to us,” he said.

Asked whether this kind of indiscriminate care means that Israel could be treating wounded ISIS or other terrorists, Bader, a Druze who has served for more than two decades in the Israeli military, said that it was certainly possible. “But ISIS tends not to be fighting in the areas closest to Israel. Most of the people we treat are not from Damascus or Aleppo, the cities where the bulk of the combat is taking place, but rather from villages near the border.”

Still, he said, even those who live near the border can be coming from a few miles away. He recounted the story of a mother who carried her five-year-old child – with a partially amputated limb – by herself, on foot, for two miles to reach the field hospital.

Because the minutes following an injury are crucial, Bader explained, one of the challenges the Israeli medical personnel face is the amount of time that passes before a wounded Syrian is able to get help.

“Sometimes they come hours or even a full day after being wounded,” he said. “This is one of the challenges of treating them. There is a danger of infection. Indeed, aside from war wounds, many Syrians are afflicted with infectious diseases caused by their injuries. This sometimes forces us to hospitalize them for periods of time in Israel.”

Bader claimed that it is by word of mouth that more and more Syrians have begun to seek Israeli assistance. “Even those who were fearful and suspicious of Israelis initially took the risk of taking our medical help because it was either that or dying a certain death. So, rather than choosing to die on Syrian soil, they opted to try to be rescued by Israeli doctors. But every single one of them returns to Syria feeling extremely grateful and telling us so,” he said.

Bader, who is completing a lecture tour in America sponsored by the US-based NGO, “Our Soldiers speak” (where he has also been talking about heading the IDF’s aid mission to Nepal in 2015 and participation in its aid mission to Haiti in 2010), told _The Algemeiner_ that “it is very important for the world to know that we do not have special teams for the Syrians. The same staff, aircraft, ambulances and medical supplies that we use for our own soldiers and civilians are provided for the Syrians. This is the IDF’s approach to any person in need of care.”

The same goes for the Israeli hospitals, he said. “There are no special wards for the Syrians. They lie side-by-side with Israeli patients. And they are so relieved to be healing that they have mixed feelings about going back home. They are grateful for being saved and fearful about returning to the war zone. But at the same time, they miss their families and want to go home.”

One challenge Bader said his personnel has had to overcome is the language and cultural barriers between the Israeli medical professionals and the Syrians they treat. Bader himself is fluent in Arabic – though his Israeli-Druze dialect is slightly different from that of the Syrians — and always makes sure that any team treating Syrians has at least one Arabic-speaker.

“The same goes for the hospitals,” he said. “But that’s a bit easier, because nearly a third of medical personnel in northern Israel are Arabs or Arabic-speakers.”

Asked whether he has come across Syrian Druze while treating the war-wounded, he pleaded ignorance. “I don’t know, because I don’t ask patients if they’re Muslim, Christian or Druze. I’m there to help them, regardless of who they are.”

Again, Bader emphasized, however, “Whoever they are, they are always grateful and usually surprised to discover what we Israelis are really like. One guy I talked to before he went back to Syria said he was so ashamed that he used to think of Israelis as the enemy. He said that when he saw the hospitality and professionalism with which he was greeted, he changed his whole outlook. So much so that he actually said, ‘If I had the possibility to raise the Israeli flag on top of my house, I would do it.’”


----------



## ultron

Solomon2 said:


> *Wounded Syrians Treated in Israel ‘Overwhelmed With Gratitude,’ Says IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General (INTERVIEW)*
> MARCH 8, 2016 11:17 PM
> *Author:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ruthie Blum*
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General Col. Dr. Tarif Bader. Photo: Our Soldiers Speak video/Screenshot.
> 
> “At first, they were afraid to be treated by Israelis, whom they were taught their whole lives are their worst enemies,” the deputy surgeon general of the IDF Medical Corps told _The Algemeiner _this week_._ “But once they began to accept our medical help, they became overwhelmed with gratitude and their entire attitude towards us changed.”
> 
> Col. Dr. Tarif Bader was referring to the many wounded Syrians who have crossed the border into Israel from their war-torn country to receive top-tier care, both at the IDF field hospital set up along the border and at official medical centers in the north of the country.
> 
> Since 2013, Bader said, the IDF has been administering the same advanced care to Syrians injured in the fighting between President Assad’s forces (backed by Russia and Iran) and rebel groups as it does to Israeli civilians and soldiers. This, emphasized Bader, is “without selection or prying into their ethnic background or side in the conflict” that has led to the death of an estimated 200,000 combatants and civilians over the past five years.
> 
> “But this is in keeping with what we teach our teams in the military medical academy: that their job is to treat all injured people, regardless of who they are, and the only thing they have to do in primary triage is to treat those with the most serious injuries first, including if they are terrorists,” he said.
> 
> Where the Syrians are concerned, however, “Of course, we behave with caution. We don’t enter Syria or risk minefields in order to treat them; they come to us,” he said.
> 
> Asked whether this kind of indiscriminate care means that Israel could be treating wounded ISIS or other terrorists, Bader, a Druze who has served for more than two decades in the Israeli military, said that it was certainly possible. “But ISIS tends not to be fighting in the areas closest to Israel. Most of the people we treat are not from Damascus or Aleppo, the cities where the bulk of the combat is taking place, but rather from villages near the border.”
> 
> Still, he said, even those who live near the border can be coming from a few miles away. He recounted the story of a mother who carried her five-year-old child – with a partially amputated limb – by herself, on foot, for two miles to reach the field hospital.
> 
> Because the minutes following an injury are crucial, Bader explained, one of the challenges the Israeli medical personnel face is the amount of time that passes before a wounded Syrian is able to get help.
> 
> “Sometimes they come hours or even a full day after being wounded,” he said. “This is one of the challenges of treating them. There is a danger of infection. Indeed, aside from war wounds, many Syrians are afflicted with infectious diseases caused by their injuries. This sometimes forces us to hospitalize them for periods of time in Israel.”
> 
> Bader claimed that it is by word of mouth that more and more Syrians have begun to seek Israeli assistance. “Even those who were fearful and suspicious of Israelis initially took the risk of taking our medical help because it was either that or dying a certain death. So, rather than choosing to die on Syrian soil, they opted to try to be rescued by Israeli doctors. But every single one of them returns to Syria feeling extremely grateful and telling us so,” he said.
> 
> Bader, who is completing a lecture tour in America sponsored by the US-based NGO, “Our Soldiers speak” (where he has also been talking about heading the IDF’s aid mission to Nepal in 2015 and participation in its aid mission to Haiti in 2010), told _The Algemeiner_ that “it is very important for the world to know that we do not have special teams for the Syrians. The same staff, aircraft, ambulances and medical supplies that we use for our own soldiers and civilians are provided for the Syrians. This is the IDF’s approach to any person in need of care.”
> 
> The same goes for the Israeli hospitals, he said. “There are no special wards for the Syrians. They lie side-by-side with Israeli patients. And they are so relieved to be healing that they have mixed feelings about going back home. They are grateful for being saved and fearful about returning to the war zone. But at the same time, they miss their families and want to go home.”
> 
> One challenge Bader said his personnel has had to overcome is the language and cultural barriers between the Israeli medical professionals and the Syrians they treat. Bader himself is fluent in Arabic – though his Israeli-Druze dialect is slightly different from that of the Syrians — and always makes sure that any team treating Syrians has at least one Arabic-speaker.
> 
> “The same goes for the hospitals,” he said. “But that’s a bit easier, because nearly a third of medical personnel in northern Israel are Arabs or Arabic-speakers.”
> 
> Asked whether he has come across Syrian Druze while treating the war-wounded, he pleaded ignorance. “I don’t know, because I don’t ask patients if they’re Muslim, Christian or Druze. I’m there to help them, regardless of who they are.”
> 
> Again, Bader emphasized, however, “Whoever they are, they are always grateful and usually surprised to discover what we Israelis are really like. One guy I talked to before he went back to Syria said he was so ashamed that he used to think of Israelis as the enemy. He said that when he saw the hospitality and professionalism with which he was greeted, he changed his whole outlook. So much so that he actually said, ‘If I had the possibility to raise the Israeli flag on top of my house, I would do it.’”




Use 7N6 bullets. Those wounds cannot be treated.


----------



## ultron

East Ghouta broke in two


----------



## Madali

Solomon2 said:


> *Wounded Syrians Treated in Israel ‘Overwhelmed With Gratitude,’ Says IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General (INTERVIEW)*
> MARCH 8, 2016 11:17 PM
> *Author:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ruthie Blum*
> 
> 
> 
> IDF Medical Corps Deputy Surgeon General Col. Dr. Tarif Bader. Photo: Our Soldiers Speak video/Screenshot.
> 
> “At first, they were afraid to be treated by Israelis, whom they were taught their whole lives are their worst enemies,” the deputy surgeon general of the IDF Medical Corps told _The Algemeiner _this week_._ “But once they began to accept our medical help, they became overwhelmed with gratitude and their entire attitude towards us changed.”
> 
> Col. Dr. Tarif Bader was referring to the many wounded Syrians who have crossed the border into Israel from their war-torn country to receive top-tier care, both at the IDF field hospital set up along the border and at official medical centers in the north of the country.
> 
> Since 2013, Bader said, the IDF has been administering the same advanced care to Syrians injured in the fighting between President Assad’s forces (backed by Russia and Iran) and rebel groups as it does to Israeli civilians and soldiers. This, emphasized Bader, is “without selection or prying into their ethnic background or side in the conflict” that has led to the death of an estimated 200,000 combatants and civilians over the past five years.
> 
> “But this is in keeping with what we teach our teams in the military medical academy: that their job is to treat all injured people, regardless of who they are, and the only thing they have to do in primary triage is to treat those with the most serious injuries first, including if they are terrorists,” he said.
> 
> Where the Syrians are concerned, however, “Of course, we behave with caution. We don’t enter Syria or risk minefields in order to treat them; they come to us,” he said.
> 
> Asked whether this kind of indiscriminate care means that Israel could be treating wounded ISIS or other terrorists, Bader, a Druze who has served for more than two decades in the Israeli military, said that it was certainly possible. “But ISIS tends not to be fighting in the areas closest to Israel. Most of the people we treat are not from Damascus or Aleppo, the cities where the bulk of the combat is taking place, but rather from villages near the border.”
> 
> Still, he said, even those who live near the border can be coming from a few miles away. He recounted the story of a mother who carried her five-year-old child – with a partially amputated limb – by herself, on foot, for two miles to reach the field hospital.
> 
> Because the minutes following an injury are crucial, Bader explained, one of the challenges the Israeli medical personnel face is the amount of time that passes before a wounded Syrian is able to get help.
> 
> “Sometimes they come hours or even a full day after being wounded,” he said. “This is one of the challenges of treating them. There is a danger of infection. Indeed, aside from war wounds, many Syrians are afflicted with infectious diseases caused by their injuries. This sometimes forces us to hospitalize them for periods of time in Israel.”
> 
> Bader claimed that it is by word of mouth that more and more Syrians have begun to seek Israeli assistance. “Even those who were fearful and suspicious of Israelis initially took the risk of taking our medical help because it was either that or dying a certain death. So, rather than choosing to die on Syrian soil, they opted to try to be rescued by Israeli doctors. But every single one of them returns to Syria feeling extremely grateful and telling us so,” he said.
> 
> Bader, who is completing a lecture tour in America sponsored by the US-based NGO, “Our Soldiers speak” (where he has also been talking about heading the IDF’s aid mission to Nepal in 2015 and participation in its aid mission to Haiti in 2010), told _The Algemeiner_ that “it is very important for the world to know that we do not have special teams for the Syrians. The same staff, aircraft, ambulances and medical supplies that we use for our own soldiers and civilians are provided for the Syrians. This is the IDF’s approach to any person in need of care.”
> 
> The same goes for the Israeli hospitals, he said. “There are no special wards for the Syrians. They lie side-by-side with Israeli patients. And they are so relieved to be healing that they have mixed feelings about going back home. They are grateful for being saved and fearful about returning to the war zone. But at the same time, they miss their families and want to go home.”
> 
> One challenge Bader said his personnel has had to overcome is the language and cultural barriers between the Israeli medical professionals and the Syrians they treat. Bader himself is fluent in Arabic – though his Israeli-Druze dialect is slightly different from that of the Syrians — and always makes sure that any team treating Syrians has at least one Arabic-speaker.
> 
> “The same goes for the hospitals,” he said. “But that’s a bit easier, because nearly a third of medical personnel in northern Israel are Arabs or Arabic-speakers.”
> 
> Asked whether he has come across Syrian Druze while treating the war-wounded, he pleaded ignorance. “I don’t know, because I don’t ask patients if they’re Muslim, Christian or Druze. I’m there to help them, regardless of who they are.”
> 
> Again, Bader emphasized, however, “Whoever they are, they are always grateful and usually surprised to discover what we Israelis are really like. One guy I talked to before he went back to Syria said he was so ashamed that he used to think of Israelis as the enemy. He said that when he saw the hospitality and professionalism with which he was greeted, he changed his whole outlook. So much so that he actually said, ‘If I had the possibility to raise the Israeli flag on top of my house, I would do it.’”



You must know something is wrong with your country if they put so much media effort in trying to prove a few people like you.


----------



## Solomon2

Madali said:


> You must know something is wrong with your country if they put so much media effort in trying to prove a few people like you.


Blind majoritarianism is Muslims' downfall. If five thugs gang up to rob somebody, is it the victim's fault? Without individual civil rights you encourage crime and genocide, since with rhetoric anyone can be made into minority, and either the majority pursue them out of claimed right, or the minority oppose via murder, seeking to become the majority themselves. 

Wake up and smell the coffee, Mohammedans! Israel is the model to be embraced, not Syria, Lebanon, Iran, or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Madali

Solomon2 said:


> Wake up and smell the coffee, Mohammedans! Israel is the model to be embraced, not Syria, Lebanon, Iran, or Saudi Arabia.



I guess first we need to find a country where we can invade, then pay money to people all around the world who are part of the same cult as ours to leave their country and come to the occupied land, kick out the local and give them their home.

Sounds like too much work to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

Solomon2 said:


> Blind majoritarianism is Muslims' downfall. If five thugs gang up to rob somebody, is it the victim's fault? Without individual civil rights you encourage crime and genocide, since with rhetoric anyone can be made into minority, and either the majority pursue them out of claimed right, or the minority oppose via murder, seeking to become the majority themselves.
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee, Mohammedans! Israel is the model to be embraced, not Syria, Lebanon, Iran, or Saudi Arabia.


May be time for you Barbarians to wake up and...end the occupation?


----------



## rashid.sarwar

ultron said:


> East Ghouta broke in two



Can anyone tell how the rebels get their supplies when they are surrounded by SAA.

Tunnels?


----------



## Parul

*Syrian army units active in the northern city of Aleppo found and destroyed a tunnel used by terrorists as an arms depot, Iran’s Fars news agency reported on Wednesday.*



"The Syrian army troops seized a long supply tunnel of the terrorists in one of the neighborhoods of Aleppo," Fars News wrote citing military sources on the ground.

"The tunnel could lead the militants toward the Syrian army's positions and concentration centers in Jamiyeh al-Zahra in Dawar al-Maliyeh neighborhood," the sources added.







© SPUTNIK/ ILIYA PITALEV
Down-and-Out: Syrian Army Wins Back Strategic Region in Homs in Blitz Offensive
On Tuesday the al-Nusra Front and Jund al-Aqsa terrorist groups confirmed the loss of at least 26 of their fighters killed and wounded and a number of their military vehicles destroyed following a series of failed attacks on the government forces' positions in Tal al-Eiss in southern Aleppo.


Meanwhile, the Syrian Army, backed by popular forces, restored security to eight newly liberated villages in the south of Aleppo province and was now advancing towards regions still under the terrorists’ control.

Syrian military forces also engaged in fierce firefights with the remnants of militants in the areas just liberated inflicting heavy losses and damage on the militants.



Read more: Syrian Army Destroys Daesh Tunnel Depot, Restores Security in Aleppo


----------



## Parul




----------



## Parul

*Daesh is buckling under the pressure from the Syrian Arab Army and the Syrian Democratic Forces' advance; at the same the terrorist group is suffering significant damage due to increasing defections and inner strife, Stratfor, also known as "the shadow CIA," reports.*



Although Daesh still poses an imminent threat to peace and stability in the Middle East, new cracks have appeared in the Islamist organization.

"Taking advantage of the cease-fire, loyalist forces supported by Russia and Iran have launched two significant offensives, one aimed at the city of al-Qaryatayn and the other at the ancient city of Palmyra. At the same time, the Syrian Democratic Forces are pursuing their offensive against the Islamic State [Daesh] in northern Syria, advancing into Deir ez-Zor for the first time and making inroads closer to Raqqa, the extremist group's self-declared capital," Strategic Forecasting Inc. (Stratfor), global intelligence company, reported on March 7.

The intelligence company, sometimes referred at as "the shadow CIA," draws attention to the fact that "perhaps most damaging" to Daesh is the dissent rising within the terrorist group.





© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
'Realistic Dream': Syrian Rebels Could Side With Damascus to Defeat Daesh
Indeed, on March 6 Alalam media outlet reported on intensifying clashes between citizens of Raqqa, the de facto capital of Daesh, and Islamists.


"One local source in Raqqa confirmed that around 200 suspect members of ISIS [Daesh] defected only in the last two days. Meantime, a group called "Faylak al-Sham" claimed that dozens of former ISIS militants joined the group in northern Aleppo," Alalam wrote, adding that the offensive of the Syrian Arab Army and their allies in the eastern part of Aleppo and northeast part of Hama province poses a significant threat to Daesh's "capital."

On March 7, Sputnik shed some more light on the event, citing an unnamed source with the knowledge of the matter.

"About 200 Syrian militants of Daesh [another name for Islamic State] took the side of residents of Raqqa, which forced the terrorists to organize roadblocks at the entrance to the city," the source told Sputnik.

The source narrated that residents of Raqqa clashed with Daesh fighters on Sunday and flew Syrian flags in five neighborhoods of the city.







© AP PHOTO/ RAQQA MEDIA CENTER
Fighters from the al-Qaida linked Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) during a parade in Raqqa, Syria






© REUTERS/ STRINGER
200 Terrorists Take Side of Syria's Raqqa Residents Rebelling Against Daesh
Al-Masdar News specified that the civilian resistance groups "reportedly liberated the neighborhoods of Dawar Al-Sawama, Dawar Al-Durayah, Dawar Al-Meshlab, Bab Baghdad, and Dawar Al-Barazi before nightfall on Sunday."


"Based on the reports released by the Syrian government officials over the last 48 hours, the civilian resistance groups have liberated a total of 10 neighborhoods from the ISIS [Daesh] terrorists governing the provincial capital of the Al-Raqqa Governorate," the media outlet reported Monday.

Stratfor's analysts stress that reports of such incidents are "diverting much of the Islamic State's security forces at a time when the group desperately needs fighters at the front lines."

Meanwhile, armed opposition groups continue to join the Syrian truce, according to Russia's Ministry of Defense.

Neither the Russian, nor the Syrian Armed Forces have carried out strikes on units which have joined the ceasefire and informed Russian or the US centers about their location.

Although ceasefire violations continue to occur, the US-Russia brokered truce is largely holding in Syria, allowing civilians to restore damaged infrastructure, water and energy supply systems.

"The cease-fire's collapse, which would halt the negotiation process, is not in Russia's interest," Stratfor's report emphasizes.

According to the agreement inked by Moscow and Washington, the two coalitions continue to fight against Daesh, al-Qaeda affiliates and other Islamists in the region.

Interestingly enough, Stratfor remarks that a new front against Daesh is opening up in the desert of southern Syria. The armed group, backed by the US and the Gulf Cooperation Council, is preparing to launch an all-out offensive in Syria. The Jordan-based 'New Syrian Army' is supposed to expel Daesh from Deir ez-Zor, according to Stratfor.







© AP PHOTO/
Oil Revenue Dry-Up Leaves Daesh Reliant on Gulf Donations
The question remains open whether or not the new initiative will destabilize the fragile balance of power in the region.


"The Islamic State [Daesh] is far from defeated, and the group continues to stage successful local counterattacks and devastating terrorist operations in both Syria and Iraq. However, the consistent pressure has so diminished the Islamic State's capabilities that it is no longer clear whether the group will be able to capture significant territory in a strategic offensive," Stratfor analysts conclude.



Read more: Buckling Under Pressure: Will Daesh Cede Raqqa Soon?


----------



## Barmaley

ISIS being pushed by the SAA in Aleppo. 




SAA continue its offensive towards Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1




----------



## Parul

*The Russian-Syrian humanitarian aid is delivered to partially seized by militants Syria's southern city of Al Tall in the Damascus province, a RIA Novosti correspondent reported Friday.*



AL TALL (Syria) (Sputnik) — Al Tall population is estimated at 60,000 people. The city center is under control of one of the Syrian armed groups, with which reconciliation is negotiated.

With the help of the officers of the Russian coordination center for reconciliation in Syria, a safe corridor for the delivery of humanitarian aid was organized in Al Tall. Each resident was given a humanitarian aid package including canned fish, beef stew, as well as rice, peas and beans.







© AP PHOTO/
Obama ‘Very Proud’ US Avoided Bombing Syria for Chemical Weapons 'Red Line'
According to the local residents, there is no food shortage in Al Tall, but due to a significant reduction in incomes and rising prices almost every family took the opportunity to receive humanitarian aid.


Syria has been in a state of civil war since 2011, with the government forces fighting several opposition factions and militant groups. The conflict has significantly damaged the country's economy and caused a humanitarian disaster.

The Russian Center for Reconciliation of the Syrian Arab Republic has delivered at least 4.2 tonnes of humanitarian aid, mainly foodstuffs, to the residents of the Al Tall settlement, according to the center.



Read more: Russian-Syrian Humanitarian Aid Delivered to Syria's Al Tall


----------



## TaimiKhan

Mussana said:


> Another Iranian general takes a direct flight to hell
> *"General Hassan Ali Shamsabadi was performing an “advisory mission” in Syria"*
> 
> *Killed while advising his troops how to save the shrine of Syeda Zainab that incidentally happens to be in Cairo.*



Are you the one who is gonna decide who is going to hell or who is not ? 

Plz do let me know if you are the one as there are many others who are roaming around and deciding who is going where and where not to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Am i seeing things or @Mussana messages 1 ratings 332


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> Are you the one who is gonna decide who is going to hell or who is not ?
> 
> Plz do let me know if you are the one as there are many others who are roaming around and deciding who is going where and where not to.


Suddenly u became sensitive about send to hell phrase?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Suddenly u became sensitive about send to hell phrase?
> 
> View attachment 297928
> View attachment 297929
> View attachment 297930
> View attachment 297931
> View attachment 297932





You should worry more about the BS you spew around here. That and invest in studying basic arithmetic Mrs. 'Think tank'.


You claimed it would take over an hour to launch airstrikes if the aircraft took off from places like Turkey or any place outside Syria. Taking off from Adana (air base), Turkey and hitting Raqqa, Syria would take just minutes. Adana to Raqqa is just 216 miles. In a hypothetical situation (I will use miles and mph for simplistics) if an aircraft travels at 800mph it would take 16 minutes and about 10 minuets if it travels at 1200mph.

Then you claimed Al Bab to Abu Kamal would take at least 30 minutes. Again you are wrong, if you use the same airspeed figures it would take 17 and or 11 minutes.

Moreover you mentioned that on some days there are no airstrikes, thus no aircraft over Syria. That is nonsense, just because airstrikes don't take place does not mean no aircraft operate over Syria.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> if it travels at 1200mph.


LOL, u seriously believe that plane with bombs is flying at 1200 mph?  You watch too much Hollywood movies. For example clean F-15 cruising at speed of *570 mph*.

I am not Think Tank anymore thanks to our Iranian friends, no need to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> I am not Think Tank anymore thanks to our Iranian friends, no need to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOL, u seriously believe that plane with bombs is flying at 1200 mph?  You watch too much Hollywood movies. For example clean F-15 cruising at speed of *570 mph*.
> 
> I am not Think Tank anymore thanks to our Iranian friends, no need to worry





I appreciate you trying to teach someone that has flown aircraft about cruise speed but there is a reason your think tank status was revoked.


*Cruising speed is the speed that a particular aircraft is most efficient at.* Things such as altitude, weight, engines, temperature, etc will effect aircraft differently.
We are not talking about efficiency but getting from point A to point B the quickest.

A military aircraft's top speed figure is with *afterburner, which consumes around 50 % more fuel*. Again we are not talking about cruising speed and efficiency but getting there the fastest.

And many aircraft such as the F-15, SU-27, Tornado, ect are capable of over 1500mph, yes it's in clean configuration but a very lightly armed aircraft (the ones I mentioned) can reach speeds of 1200mph or close to those speeds. Even if we use conservative air speeds such as 800mph, an aircraft can reach Al Bob to Abu Kamal in just 17 minutes and not 30+ Minutes like you mentioned and an aircraft taking off from Adana Turkey can reach Raqqa Syria in 16 minutes and not an hour as you claimed.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I appreciate you trying to teach someone that has flown aircraft about cruise speed but there is a reason your think tank status was revoked.
> 
> 
> *Cruising speed is the speed that a particular aircraft is most efficient at.* Things such as altitude, weight, engines, temperature, etc will effect aircraft differently.
> We are not talking about efficiency but getting from point A to point B the quickest.
> 
> A military aircraft's top speed figure is with *afterburner, which consumes around 50 % more fuel*. Again we are not talking about cruising speed and efficiency but getting there the fastest.
> 
> And many aircraft such as the F-15, SU-27, Tornado, ect are capable of over 1500mph, yes it's in clean configuration but a very lightly armed aircraft (the ones I mentioned) can reach speeds of 1200mph or close to those speeds. Even if we use conservative air speeds such as 800mph, an aircraft can reach Al Bob to Abu Kamal in just 17 minutes and not 30+ Minutes like you mentioned and an aircraft taking off from Adana Turkey can reach Raqqa Syria in 16 minutes and not an hour as you claimed.


Even when flying at cruise speeds they need many refuelings. U suggest to fly with afterburners. LOL. What can I say. Check Russian Su-24 in Syria. They are ALWAYS flying with straight wing. And think what does it mean.

I thought @Superboy is only one who is judging warfare according to Hollywood movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Even when flying at cruise speeds they need many refuelings. U suggest to fly with afterburners. LOL. What can I say. Check Russian Su-24 in Syria. They are ALWAYS flying with straight wing. And think what does it mean.
> 
> I thought @Superboy is only one who is judging warfare according to Hollywood movies.





Aircraft need many refueling sat cruise speed?  no wonder your 'Think tank' status was revoked.


Aerial refueling is only when aircraft are exhausting their endurance and each aircraft has different range depending on:

Payload
Fuel
Altitude 
Airspeed

So no, aircraft do not 'need many refuelings at cruise speed. Even if they did, how does that prove me wrong and you wrong? Obviously it doesn't.

But everyone can see where this is going, your arguments have been destroyed so now you are trying to save face by dancing your way around the subject. First you claimed that to strike Syria alied aircraft would have to take off from Bharain (totally clueless that NATO Turkey has an airbase no far from Syria). Then you claimed it would take over an hour for an allied aircraft to fly to Syria (BS), I gave you the distance from Adana airbase Turkey to Raqqa and then gave you the time it would take to get their at different airspeeds. Knowing that you dug yourself a hole you are now resorting to arguing about aerial refueling, making BS claimes that aircraft at cruising speed need many refuelings. 



As for your claims that SU-24s only fly with their wings extended. How would you possible know that? Have you personally monitored the thousands of sorties carried out by SU-24s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Aircraft need many refueling sat cruise speed?  no wonder your 'Think tank' status was revoked.
> 
> 
> Aerial refueling is only when aircraft are exhausting their endurance and each aircraft has different range depending on:
> 
> Payload
> Fuel
> Altitude
> Airspeed
> 
> So no, aircraft do not 'need many refuelings at cruise speed. Even if they did, how does that prove me wrong and you wrong? Obviously it doesn't.
> 
> But everyone can see where this is going, your arguments have been destroyed so now you are trying to save face by dancing your way around the subject. First you claimed that to strike Syria alied aircraft would have to take off from Bharain (totally clueless that NATO Turkey has an airbase no far from Syria). Then you claimed it would take over an hour for an allied aircraft to fly to Syria (BS), I gave you the distance from Adana airbase Turkey to Raqqa and then gave you the time it would take to get their at different airspeeds. Knowing that you dug yourself a hole you are now resorting to arguing about aerial refueling, making BS claimes that aircraft at cruising speed need many refuelings.


Dont even understand what u are babbling. Check how much time and how many refeulings needed F-35 during recent transatlantic flight for example.



> As for your claims that SU-24s only fly with their wings extended. How would you possible know that? Have you personally monitored the thousands of sorties carried out by SU-24s?


Do u know how polls work? U dont need to ask million people in order to know people opinion.



>


Cant u read the title? Thats Syrian Su-24.

Anyhow ur idea that SF can any second call an airstrike and thus snipers are not needed was utter BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708369505727152128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708362666046259200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708363529829654528


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> No they didn't. Dozens of Nusra 'Inghimasees' attacked Tal al-Eis and captured it for few hours (not the town itself, only adjacent hill) and today, they had to retreat while leaving 26 stinking corpses behind and 4 armored vehicles destroyed. Both the town, hill and all the surrounding areas are recovered.


I was wrong, only Tal al Eis was taken and some positions in al Eis (not the entire town itself.) Media PR stuff.
Nusra wasn't kicked out, they retreated (fear of airstrikes probably.)


ultron said:


> East Ghouta broke in two


Except not, because rebels have been killing plenty of Assad forces in al Marj and have been making plenty of gains there. Map is wrong.


----------



## Parul

*Syrian Army troops and allied popular units have significantly advanced against Daesh terrorists in the southeastern parts of Aleppo province and are now moving towards the Euphrates and its nearby regions in Raqqa province, Iran’s Fars news agency reported.*



"The Syrian army, Liwa al-Quds (Jerusalem Brigade), the National Defense Forces (NDF) and Kataebat al-Ba’ath (Al-Ba’ath Battalions have secured the southern bank of Al-Hamourat Lake in southeastern Aleppo, while also making a substantial advance towards al-Maskanah Plain," Fars News wrote citing military sources on the ground.







© SPUTNIK/
Dealing a Blow: Syrian Army Destroys Daesh Command Center, Firing Positions Near Palmyra
On Thursday, government forces seized the main headquarters of the Daesh terrorist group in the northeastern neighborhoods of Khanasser town whose full control was recently won back by Syrian forces.


Earlier the Syrian army and volunteer forces retook full control of five villages in close vicinity of the strategic town leaving dozens of militants dead and wounded and destroying many enemy vehicles and other military hardware.



Read more: Countdown to Victory: Syrian Army Closing In on Aleppo-Raqqa Border


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Dont even understand what u are babbling. Check how much time and how many refeulings needed F-35 during recent transatlantic flight for example.







We are talking about flying from one Syrian town to another and you bring up an F-35 (which is not even operational) making a *transatlantic flight* (from Europe to North America) in 120kn head wind which severely degrades its efficiency.  the door knobs that thanked you are as naive as you.

Gianmarco says the group spent *5h of the 7h in poor meteorological conditions with headwinds of 120kt *


Flying from one Syrian town to another does not usually require aerial refueling, especially if it's at cruising speed. Mentioned an F-35 crossing the Atlantic is a fail. Just like your knowledge of geography and basic arithmetic was a fail.







500 said:


> Do u know how polls work? U dont need to ask million people in order to know people opinion.





Are you for real, or just playing dumb? Again of all the hundreds or thousands of SU-24 sorties flown over Syria how would you know that they all fly at an airspeed with the wing extended?

You have zero proof to coraberate your claim, as usually you are making ridiculous claims. There is video of SU-24s taking off with afterburners in Syria with minimal payload. Couple that with interviews with Russian pilots saying that from the time they receive orders to hit a target to the time the targets is hit can take as little as 30 minutes.





500 said:


> Cant u read the title? Thats Syrian Su-24.






Yet there are videos also showing SU-24s over Syria with wing retracted labeled as Russian. Again I don't even need to mention SU-24s using afterburners in Syria.


Here is a video of a "Russian" SU-24 in Syria with wings swept. Notice I give proof while you blow hot air out of your rear end. 








Reminds me of how you claimed SU-24s in Syria can not use precision munitions yet after I posted a picture of a SU-24 in Syria with a laser guided bomb and provided a link that proves SU-24s can use precision munitions you still kept shamelessly denying 




500 said:


> Anyhow ur idea that SF can any second call an airstrike and thus snipers are not needed was utter BS.





If you want to believe that Hollywood BS article be my guest. But what special forces would shoot one guy only to let everyone one else flee? It makes more sense to drop a 500lb bomb and take everyone out at once. The Kurds and the US work together when the US provides air support. It's difficult to imagine that no US, French, British or other allied aircraft is available. In the worste case scenario it would take what 30 minutes for an allied aircraft to reach a point in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> We are talking about flying from one Syrian town to another and you bring up an F-35 (which is not even operational) making a *transatlantic flight* (from Europe to North America) in 120kn head wind which severely degrades its efficiency.  the door knobs that thanked you are as naive as you.
> 
> Gianmarco says the group spent *5h of the 7h in poor meteorological conditions with headwinds of 120kt *
> 
> 
> Flying from one Syrian town to another does not usually require aerial refueling, especially if it's at cruising speed. Mentioned an F-35 crossing the Atlantic is a fail. Just like your knowledge of geography and basic arithmetic was a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real, or just playing dumb? Again of all the hundreds or thousands of SU-24 sorties flown over Syria how would you know that they all fly at an airspeed with the wing extended?
> 
> You have zero proof to coraberate your claim, as usually you are making ridiculous claims. There is video of SU-24s taking off with afterburners in Syria with minimal payload. Couple that with interviews with Russian pilots saying that from the time they receive orders to hit a target to the time the targets is hit can take as little as 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet there are videos also showing SU-24s over Syria with wing retracted labeled as Russian. Again I don't even need to mention SU-24s using afterburners in Syria.
> 
> 
> Here is a video of a "Russian" SU-24 in Syria with wings swept. Notice I give proof while you blow hot air out of your rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of how you claimed SU-24s in Syria can not use precision munitions yet after I posted a picture of a SU-24 in Syria with a laser guided bomb and provided a link that proves SU-24s can use precision munitions you still kept shamelessly denying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to believe that Hollywood BS article be my guest. But what special forces would shoot one guy only to let everyone one else flee? It makes more sense to drop a 500lb bomb and take everyone out at once. The Kurds and the US work together when the US provides air support. It's difficult to imagine that no US, French, British or other allied aircraft is available. In the worste case scenario it would take what 30 minutes for an allied aircraft to reach a point in Syria.


* The average number of coalition strikes in Syria in past months was about 6 a day. This includes many drone strikes and many multiple strikes by single aircraft.
* Thus chance that in random given moment u will have an aircraft in Syria skies is very very low.
* Most of the strikes are carried by pre programmed JDAMs. So u cant change suddenly change their target. This decreases low chance even further.
* Planes have calculated limited fuel. If they turn on afterburners as u suggest to rush to some sudden target they will run out of fuel in midst of Syria.
* Even if they turn full afterburners they will never reach 1200 mph with bombs and targeting pods. Welcome to real world.
* Even if by magic luck u have a plane over Syria with suited weapons and infinite fuel from video games still need some quarter hour to reach the target which can escape in any second.
* Designating a target is not an easy thing.
* Plane is very visible and noisy thing and can easily scare away a target. Especially when flying at afterburners.

Thats why SF use and will keep using sniper rifles in next 100 years at least.


----------



## 500

Rebels shot down MiG-21 that bombed Kafr Nabudah in N. Hama, pilot killed

















Apparently with MANPADS. If it is confirmed that was first MANPADS use for more than a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Rebels shot down MiG-21 that bombed Kafr Nabudah in N. Hama, pilot killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently with MANPADS. If it is confirmed that was first MANPADS use for more than a year.



Is this how US and allies are planning to solve the conflict? By arming rebels with manpads during cease fire? And they are sending clear message to Russia here. They throw a fit if Iran sends weapons to Hezbollah, but they supply shoulder fired anti-aircraft missiles to a group that put alawite civilians in a cage. 

Now I'm not bashing pro-Syrian opposition Syrian or Arab folks. I'm just pointing out the double standard US and it's allies have. They have no issue supplying militant groups with advanced weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Is this how US and allies are planning to solve the conflict? By arming rebels with manpads during cease fire?


Its not US. If MANPADS confirmed that's most probably Saudi/Turk supply.



> And they are sending clear message to Russia here. They throw a fit if Iran sends weapons to Hezbollah, but they supply shoulder fired anti-aircraft missiles to a group that put alawite civilians in a cage.


Hezbollah has all possible weapons from anti-ship missiles to ballistic missiles.



> Now I'm not bashing pro-Syrian opposition Syrian or Arab folks. I'm just pointing out the double standard US and it's allies have. They have no issue supplying militant groups with advanced weapons.


Weapon supplies to Syrian rebels are *extremely mino*r compare to Iran weapons supplies to Hezbollah, Russia weapon supplies to Donbass separatists, weapon supplies to Afghan Mujahideen in 1980es and so on.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I ts not US. If MANPADS confirmed that's most probably Saudi/Turk supply.
> 
> 
> Hezbollah has all kind of weapons from anti-ship missiles to ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> Weapon supplies to Syrian rebels are *extremely mino*r compare to Iran weapons supplies to Hezbollah, Russia weapon supplies to Donbass separatists, weapon supplies to Afghan Mujahideen in 1980es and so on.



They have more anti-tank weapons than some of armies around the world, and you call this minor. Turkey and Saudi Arabia won't do anything without US green light. Because this will have repercussions with Russia, they need US political backing in this move. Had Russia not been present, they wouldn't arm them with manpads as it would threaten Israel. They would just supply machine gun anti-aircraft weapon. This shows the hypocrisy and double standard by certain people.

It's dirty move to do this during cease fire during which supposedly a solution is being negotiated.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> They have more anti-tank weapons than some of armies around the world, and you call this minor.


Rebels fired some 1000 ATGMs in 5 years. Any normal army will fire that amount in two days of battles.

This is pro-Russian separatist artillery in Ukraine:





This is Syrian rebel arillery:





Hope u got the difference.



> Turkey and Saudi Arabia won't do anything without US green light.


Unlike Jordan, Turkey and KSA have some independent policies. Thats why in 2015 there were hundreds of TOWs in North Syria and almost none in South.



> Had Russia not been present, they wouldn't arm them with manpads as it would threaten Israel.


So far only 1 unconfirmed MANPADS launch in nearly half year of Russia bombings. Thats nothing. In 2012-2013 were much more MANPADS launches.



> It's dirty move to do this during cease fire during which supposedly a solution is being negotiated.


Russia and Assad did not stop bombings for a second. I remind u that MiG-21 was shot down while dropping unguided bombs on a village with civilians.


----------



## Globenim

MoshteAhani said:


> So why not go to Syria and help the poor rebels ?



The problem is they do. They drop weapons, supplies, oil, money into this place for years. In huge loads. Even TOWs or devirates supplied by SA and Turkey are used like cheap RPGs on any little protected target like they have an endless supply. They pass logistics from outside. Half of Syrias neighbourhood are very obviously partly openly housing and aiding "moderate" terrorists waging war against Syria. They don't just encourage their crimes and give them political backup.

There would be no uprising by militants and terrorists without their help.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Rebels fired some 1000 ATGMs in 5 years. Any normal army will fire that amount in two days of battles.
> 
> .



Were you counting?


----------



## Parul

*The former UN and Arab League envoy to Syria says the country's military conflict could have been resolved as early as 2012 if all the participants had talked to Russia back then, as Moscow had a more realistic analysis of the situation on the ground.*





Lakhdar Brahimi, the former United Nations and Arab League Special Envoy to Syria (2012-2014) is convinced that the war in Syria could have been resolved back in 2012 if all the parties to the conflict had listened to Russia.


“One has to say that the Russians had a much more realistic analysis of the situation there than practically everyone else,” he said in an interview with Al Jazeera.

“And perhaps everybody should have talked and listened to them a little bit more than they did. They knew what the situation was. There was a possibility to end the conflict back in 2012 if everybody really had a more sophisticated analysis and better understanding of what was happening in Syria.”

The former diplomat explained that all the parties involved fell victim to a very superficial analysis of the situation.

“Remember the Arab Spring: the President of Tunisia, where it all started, fell in about three weeks, the president of Egypt fell in even less than that. It was taken for granted that the government in Damascus would collapse in no time,” he explained.







© SPUTNIK/ ALI ABRAHIM
Red Cross Praises Russia's Role in Humanitarian Aid Deliveries to Syria
Lakhdar Brahimi said more than once that the Muslim world had betrayed Syria. And not only the Muslim world – the entire world, he added.


“What did the Americans do, what did the French do? What did the British do? Nobody helped the Syrians. They kept repeating the same slogans: one was that Assad should go, the other one – everybody is a terrorist.”

The former politician, however, explained that Daesh (ISIL/ISIS) “has not come from the planet Mars.” It is an Iraqi organization. It has very few Syrians, even in Syria, in its ranks. It is an Iraqi organization “that has flourished on the back of the marginalization of the Sunnis in Iraq.”

“The government of Iraq and the people who support the government of Iraq – Iran and the US – have got to understand that al-Qaeda was brought to Iraq by the invasion of Iraq by the US,” he further explained.

“There were no good guys in the Syrian tragedy and I would also put a lot of blame on the outside forces: the forces, governments and others, who were supporting one side or the other,” he added.







© PHOTO: RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTRY
Russia Creates System Allowing to Fully Monitor Syria Truce
“None of these countries had [the] interests of the Syrian people as [their] first priority. The interests of the Syrian people were, at best, in second place,” he regretted.


Similar claims appeared in autumn of 2015 when many western media sources claimed that former Finnish president and Nobel peace prize laureate Martti Ahtisaari said that more than three years ago. Russia proposed that Syria’s President Assad could step down as part of a peace deal.

Martti Ahtisaari then stated that “Western powers failed to seize on the proposal.”



Read more: Syrian War Could Have Ended in 2012 if West Had Listened to Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

*Why can't Russia ask Asad to step down now? Better late than never. I'm sure everybody will be too happy to listen.*


----------



## Ceylal

T-Rex said:


> *Why can't Russia ask Asad to step down now? Better late than never. I'm sure everybody will be too happy to listen.*


Why should they? He was supported by a large number of the Syrian population and now he is winning big time..
*Syria Conflict Map*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

RT's Lizzie Phelan reported after escaping from the scene. Journalists might have been the target of the attack, an accompanying military official said.
"_Two mortars [were] fired from opposition turf near where we were filming_," Phelan said, reporting from the area close to the border with Jordan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709024141198934016A mortar shell hit a building near to where RT journalists were working.

No injuries have been reported following the incident.

"_We were in the streets of Daraa city talking to local people five years since the war began, and our work there was cut short when a mortar was fired from opposition territory, landing on a building very close to us_," Phelan told RT by phone shortly after the incident.

The crew had to cut short the interview, get into the car and leave the area.

"_Just a few seconds after we got into the car, another mortar landed in the same area_," she said.

"_The general in charge of the area believes that the attack was a targeted attack_," the RT reporter said, adding that although there is no confirmation to prove or deny this allegation, the military official said that the area where RT was filming "_is very rarely targeted by mortars_."

"_He believes that local people who support the opposition called fighters on the other side of the frontline to say that there was a media crew in the area_," Phelan said, adding that according to the general "_the opposition doesn't like media filming in government-held territories_."

"_We were somewhat successful_," she added, saying that the crew managed to escape the scene and quickly get to Damascus.

RT crew comes under fire while filming in Daraa city, Syria — RT News


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> Suddenly u became sensitive about send to hell phrase?
> 
> View attachment 297928
> View attachment 297929
> View attachment 297930
> View attachment 297931
> View attachment 297932



I ain't sensitive. Just asking about people who are labeling here be from whatever side they are. I ain't pro-assad nor pro-daesh, like you guys.


----------



## TaimiKhan

T-Rex said:


> *Why can't Russia ask Asad to step down now? Better late than never. I'm sure everybody will be too happy to listen.*



I don't think the Russians will have any prob is asking him to step down. And for long time peace of syira that is what Assad should do. 

But when we look at Iraq & Libya, one should question who will be there to take his place and how effective it would be. Saddam had no viable replacement and its been more then a decade and Iraqis are still at war among each other. LIbya was a modern country and now its in ruins. 

So before asking or removing assad it should be made sure that Syria doesn't ends like Iraq or Libya, but prb is it has already ended like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

GENEVA (Sputnik) — The head of the Syrian government delegation at the intra-Syrian talks in Geneva said on Sunday it was premature to speak about a transitional period for Syria, as the UN-brokered talks are about to resume.



"This discussion will come at appropriate time," Bashar Jaafari told reporters.

The fresh round of intra-Syrian talks is expected to start on Monday morning at the UN headquarters in Geneva, Switzerland.

Earlier on Sunday, UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan De Mistura paid courtesy visits to the delegations of both the Syrian government and the opposition and outlined the program for the talks.



Read more: Geneva Damascus Delegation Head Says Early to Speak of Transitional Period


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

TaimiKhan said:


> I ain't sensitive. Just asking about people who are labeling here be from whatever side they are. I ain't pro-assad nor pro-daesh, like you guys.


You call Syrians who oppose Assad "Pro-Daesh", and yet try to tell us that you're neutral? Talking about labeling, the irony..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

500.
Yours comparison between Syrian terrorists and Donbass defenders is not ok because terrorist are on terrain only for money ,unlike defenders....
They don't have morale and courage
On the other side, Donbass defenders are very well educated,warlike people and on their land have a lot of weapon storage what they have used against ukrainian forces.
For that reason they smashed huge Army for less then a year,and a lot of mercenaries who was on the ukrainian side have left the terrain in first attack...


----------



## TaimiKhan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You call Syrians who oppose Assad "Pro-Daesh", and yet try to tell us that you're neutral? Talking about labeling, the irony..



I referred the Israelis who are more pro-daesh then anyone else. 

And i think my post after the one you quoted clearly quoted for assad to leave in the longer benefit of Syria. 

And i hope one day the other arabs also stand up to the dynasties cum tyrants (in some cases) of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

T-Rex said:


> *Why can't Russia ask Asad to step down now? Better late than never. I'm sure everybody will be too happy to listen.*



There is hundreds of militia groups fighting there, They will fight each other indefinitly for power as it is the case in Somalia, you think that by putting Assad aside, those militias will put a democracy in place and giving minorities and women their rights...........?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## 500

Lots of Afghan Shiites killed at Palmira. Poor guys, they came as refugees to Iran and Ayatulas use them as cannon fodder for the Giraffe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Ceylal said:


> He was supported by a large number of the Syrian population


*
No he was not and that's the reason why he was afraid of contesting a free and fair election like the other candidates.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

TaimiKhan said:


> I don't think the Russians will have any prob is asking him to step down. And for long time peace of syira that is what Assad should do.
> 
> But when we look at Iraq & Libya, one should question who will be there to take his place and how effective it would be. Saddam had no viable replacement and its been more then a decade and Iraqis are still at war among each other. LIbya was a modern country and now its in ruins.
> 
> So before asking or removing assad it should be made sure that Syria doesn't ends like Iraq or Libya, but prb is it has already ended like that.


*
Both in Iraq and Libya, the despots refused to step down and their enemies took advantage of that and the same has happened in Syria. Clinging to power by force didn't save Syria from destruction, so you tell me what is the lesson?*


bidonv said:


> There is hundreds of militia groups fighting there, They will fight each other indefinitly for power as it is the case in Somalia, you think that by putting Assad aside, those militias will put a democracy in place and giving minorities and women their rights...........?


*
The fighting erupted after Asad refused to step down and pave the way for a free and fair election. That's a very important fact. Just like Hitler, Saddam and Qaddafi, Asad miscalculated and as a result Syria has been destroyed, now he can play the flute like Nero did while Rome was burning.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

T-Rex said:


> *Both in Iraq and Libya, the despots refused to step down and their enemies took advantage of that and the same has happened in Syria. Clinging to power by force didn't save Syria from destruction, so you tell me what is the lesson?*
> 
> *
> The fighting erupted after Asad refused to step down and pave the way for a free and fair election. That's a very important fact. Just like Hitler, Saddam and Qaddafi, Asad miscalculated and as a result Syria has been destroyed, now he can play the flute like Nero did while Rome was burning.*



Iraq got invaded, remember that. He wasn't ousted by his own people. Similarly Libya happened after foreign powers interfered and helped the rebels otherwise chances were low for Qaddafi ouster and same for Syria, hadn't the rebels gotten weapons from outside, they had hardly good chances for the success they achieved. Here below is a new article from Robert Fisk, see what he had to say. Syria has turned into from day one into a sectarian based war, 80% of the syrian army was Sunni. So when they defected, syrian army collapsed and they lost ground. Strange thing is Assad was holding to power with 80% sunni filled armed forces.

High on Arab Spring, West forgot that Syria was Shia-led - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

When people rise against its rulers, then you get Egypt kind of change. Iraq, Libya & Syria have different causes and different reasons why their dictators got busted.


----------



## T-Rex

TaimiKhan said:


> Iraq got invaded, remember that. He wasn't ousted by his own people. Similarly Libya happened after foreign powers interfered and helped the rebels otherwise chances were low for Qaddafi ouster and same for Syria, hadn't the rebels gotten weapons from outside, they had hardly good chances for the success they achieved. Here below is a new article from Robert Fisk, see what he had to say. Syria has turned into from day one into a sectarian based war, 80% of the syrian army was Sunni. So when they defected, syrian army collapsed and they lost ground. Strange thing is Assad was holding to power with 80% sunni filled armed forces.
> 
> High on Arab Spring, West forgot that Syria was Shia-led - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> 
> When people rise against its rulers, then you get Egypt kind of change. Iraq, Libya & Syria have different causes and different reasons why their dictators got busted.



*Despots in Iraq and Libya were forced out and as far as I know none of them could truly claim that their people were fighting for them against the foreign elements and that is the real reason for their fall. As for Egypt, nothing has changed. For the time being the guns of sisi have silenced the cries for freedom from injustice and oppression and that means the time bomb is still ticking.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

T-Rex said:


> *No he he was not and that's the reason why he was afraid of contesting a free fair election like the other candidates.*


He still is, even some frange of the rebellion have joined him to fight ISIS and other terrorist groups. If Assad leave or is forced to leave, it will be chaos...take for example Lybia after Kaddafy's assassination and Irak after Saddam execution!

*Life in Raqqa, under ISIS









Click to expand...

*


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> If Assad leave or is forced to leave, it will be chaos...take for example Lybia after Kaddafy's assassination and Irak after Saddam execution!


Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.



Doesn't change the fact that Syria turns into another Libya without Assad.


----------



## HAIDER

libertad said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Syria turns into another Libya without Assad.


Unstable and destroyed Syria and Lebanon is guarantee of Isreal security. And it secured Golan Height occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

libertad said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Syria turns into another Libya without Assad.



*Already it is at the bottom of the abyss, what is left to be turned into Libya? Look at the photos of the ruined cities, do you really think Syria's condition is better than Libya in any way?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Syria turns into another Libya without Assad.


Libya is doing million times better than Syria in past 5 years.



HAIDER said:


> Unstable and destroyed Syria and Lebanon is guarantee of Isreal security. And it secured Golan Height occupation.


You seriously believe that rusty Assad tanks and barrel bombs are threat to Israel's security? Assad did not fire a bullet towards Israel in past 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

I thought the revolution was "blessed". Blame Qatar, Jordan's and KSA cowardice. Still remember like it was yesterday when gulfies on here were getting happy when america was going to bomb syria after begging pathetically.


----------



## T-Rex

beast89 said:


> I thought the revolution was "blessed". Blame Qatar, Jordan's and KSA cowardice. Still remember like it was yesterday when gulfies on here were getting happy when america was going to bomb syria after begging pathetically.


*
Fighting for justice, it's never in vain. Keep the hope alive!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Here's why this whole "Do you want Syria to become like Libya?" thing is stupid.


You must be on Saudi moonshine, you really need to detox baaaad!, if you think that Libya destruction led to stable country! Sure , it must be great to have a pillar country against the occupation of Palestine by Israel destroyed,and the same for Syria...


----------



## monitor

*IHS map compares ISIS holdings: down 16% in 2015, another 8% in 2016*


----------



## 500

ISIS Ganima from Deir Ez Zor many many pics:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Syrian Baath (aka Assad) is #1 weapon supplier to Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

T-Rex said:


> *Already it is at the bottom of the abyss, what is left to be turned into Libya? Look at the photos of the ruined cities, do you really think Syria's condition is better than Libya in any way?*



Both countries are in infinitely worse shape after the wars for 'democracy' than before them. Life is so much better for the Libyans now than when Gaddafi was prez, right? Those jihadists hate the infidel west soo much unless of course they need their help overthrowing their government.



500 said:


> Libya is doing million times better than Syria in past 5 years.



Libya had the highest standard of life (gdp per capita) in Africa, now it is a volatile wasteland with IS and other militants operating there. Don't compare Libya with Syria. Compare Gaddafi (pre war) Libya with post (war) Gaddafi Libya. The choice is obvious. It is better to live under dictatorship than in a war zone. The Libyans, Syrians and Iraqis can attest that.


----------



## bidonv

Rumors are talking about russian withrawal as a mean to portray planned "reconquesta" of Palmyr and DirEzzour by SAA as syrian victory...........


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Libya had the highest standard of life (gdp per capita) in Africa


Lower than Gabon.

Libya had 40% more oil production per capita than Oman, yet 80% less GPD per capita!

That shows that your beloved Ghadafi was piece of a shyt of a ruler.



> Don't compare Libya with Syria.


Your friends compared. They say that 



> Compare Gaddafi (pre war) Libya with post (war) Gaddafi Libya.


I compare civil war with Ghaddafi and situation after Ghaddafi was ousted. Its million times better now.

Thus I conclude that if we kick Assad situation will drastically improve in Syria.



> The choice is obvious. It is better to live under dictatorship than in a war zone. The Libyans, Syrians and Iraqis can attest that.


Lets check 4 Arab spring countries:

Tunisia: Dictator fled immediately - virtually no bloodshed, country is fine
Egypt: Dictator used police, but no army - over thousand killed, many disturbances
,eventually country is fine.
Libya: Dictator used army, but was ousted after half year - tens of thousands killed, country split into two, economic crisis, but now is relatively calm and most of the refugees returned.
Syria: dictator used army, no action against him - 300,000 killed, 10,000,000 refugees, country is destroyed, 5 years of slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

500 said:


> Egypt: Dictator used police, but no army - over thousand killed, many disturbances
> ,eventually country is fine.


they're fine now with General Sisi, muslim brotherhood and morsi were a disaster.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Lower than Gabon.
> 
> Libya had 40% more oil production per capita than Oman, yet 80% less GPD per capita!
> 
> That shows that your beloved Ghadafi was piece of a shyt of a ruler.



Under the 'piece of a shyt' leader, Libya was stable and prosperous despite threats of war, sanctions and designation as state sponsor or terrorism, problems Oman never faced. Now Libya is a crap hole, and the government doesn't even have control over all its territory. Per capita GDP was $15000 under Gaddafi, now its less than $5000. Wonderful gifts of 'democracy' that Syria has to look forward to. 



500 said:


> I compare civil war with Ghaddafi and situation after Ghaddafi was ousted. Its million times better now.
> 
> Thus I conclude that if we kick Assad situation will drastically improve in Syria.



Come on, of course ANYTHING is better than civil war. North Korea right now is better than a civil war. And they are not civil wars if foreign countries are intervening with weapons, militants, air strikes etc. You have a very myopic view of things. Compare life before and after wars.



500 said:


> Lets check 4 Arab spring countries:
> 
> Tunisia: Dictator fled immediately - virtually no bloodshed, country is fine
> Egypt: Dictator used police, but no army - over thousand killed, many disturbances
> ,eventually country is fine.
> Libya: Dictator used army, but was ousted after half year - tens of thousands killed, country split into two, economic crisis, but now is relatively calm and most of the refugees returned.
> Syria: dictator used army, no action against him - 300,000 killed, 10,000,000 refugees, country is destroyed, 5 years of slaughter.



People in every country have a right to overthrow their government if they are not happy. But no government should be expected to stand bye as foreign powers intervene to overthrow their government. Self defense is universal. Assad is doing nothing that America, Israel, Russia etc etc would do under similar circumstances. But lets go down the list

Tunisia...Its quiet thankfully, but now they have to worry about ISIS next door because Gaddafi is gone. Museum terrorist attack, Beach resort attack, cratered tourist industry all a result of Gaddafi not being in Libya and ISIS moving in. They have Qatar, KSA and NATO to thank.
Egypt....Military took over despite a legitimate election, now they have an insurgency in the Sinai that even Israel is concerned about. Thousands of casualties, thousands displaced and tourist industry cratered.
Libya...See above.
Syria....................


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Under the 'piece of a shyt' leader, Libya was stable and prosperous despite threats of war, sanctions and designation as state sponsor or terrorism, problems Oman never faced.


Libya had sanctions and designation of terror sponsor because idiot Ghaddafi sponsored terrorism.

He was a terrible ruler.
He sponsored terrorism.
And he brought his country to civil war.



> Now Libya is a crap hole,and the government doesn't even have control over all its territory. Per capita GDP was $15000 under Gaddafi, now its less than $5000. Wonderful gifts of 'democracy' that Syria has to look forward to.


Still million times better than Assad Syria or Libya during full scale civil war when Ghaddafi was alive.



> Come on, of course ANYTHING is better than civil war. North Korea right now is better than a civil war. And they are not civil wars if foreign countries are intervening with weapons, militants, air strikes etc. You have a very myopic view of things. Compare life before and after wars.


Ousting Ghaddafi stopped civil war.



> People in every country have a right to overthrow their government if they are not happy. But no government should be expected to stand bye as foreign powers intervene to overthrow their government. Self defense is universal. Assad is doing nothing that America, Israel, Russia etc etc would do under similar circumstances. But lets go down the list


Assad is slaughtering his own people who just demanded freedom. In Israel and US there were huge anti government demonstrations and no one touched them.



> Tunisia...Its quiet thankfully, but now they have to worry about ISIS next door because Gaddafi is gone. Museum terrorist attack, Beach resort attack, cratered tourist industry all a result of Gaddafi not being in Libya and ISIS moving in. They have Qatar, KSA and NATO to thank.
> Egypt....Military took over despite a legitimate election, now they have an insurgency in the Sinai that even Israel is concerned about. Thousands of casualties, thousands displaced and tourist industry cratered.
> Libya...See above.
> Syria....................


Still Tunisia is better than Egypt, Egypt better than Libya and Libya better than Syria. The sooner dictator runs away the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Libya had sanctions and designation of terror sponsor because idiot Ghaddafi sponsored terrorism.



So Libya is a designated a state sponsor, but Saudi Arabia is not? Just goes to show how useless/partisan that label is. Libya is worse of now than before the war of 'democracy'. You can't disprove that so you turn to gymnastic reasoning comparing war times to peace times. 



500 said:


> Assad is slaughtering his own people who just demanded freedom. In Israel and US there were huge anti government demonstrations and no one touched them.



Abraham Lincoln slaughtered 600k Americans who just demanded freedom. He considered a national hero. 



500 said:


> Still Tunisia is better than Egypt, Egypt better than Libya and Libya better than Syria. The sooner dictator runs away the better.



Maybe after Assad goes, you will be very happy when Syria turns into another Afghanistan or Somalia. It will be better than civil war right???


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> So Libya is a designated a state sponsor, but Saudi Arabia is not?


Yes because Libya sponsored terrorism while Saudia not.



> Libya is worse of now than before the war of 'democracy'. You can't disprove that so you turn to gymnastic reasoning comparing war times to peace times.


There was no war of democracy. Psychopath Ghadafi started slaughtering his people.



> Abraham Lincoln slaughtered 600k Americans who just demanded freedom. He considered a national hero.


South states already had freedom. But they started a war against North. Nothing to do with Libya or Syria.



> Maybe after Assad goes, you will be very happy when Syria turns into another Afghanistan or Somalia. It will be better than civil war right???


Assad will go anyway. The longer Assad stays in power the more destruction and murder will happen in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

libertad said:


> Both countries are in infinitely worse shape after the wars for 'democracy' than before them.


*
Earlier you said that Syria would turn into another Libya without Asad and now you are saying that both are in infinitely worse shape. So, what's the point of having Asad in power?*


----------



## Ceylal

الأعرابي said:


> Says the guy who has been drunk on Putin's piss and stoned on his farts since he joined the forum.



the 50 cents moroccan hebrew preaching again, you should not worry about poutine piss, you should worry about mine that you receive every year...Each time Israel obtains a handout from the US, there is a little bit of my swimmers up your @ss.


----------



## Serpentine

In the coming days (weeks), city of Palmyra (Tadmur) will be liberated from ISIS. This is going to change many things in the fight against Daesh.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> In the coming days (weeks), city of Palmyra (Tadmur) will be liberated from ISIS.


Days? LOL.

Palmyra is one of the most disgusting examples of Assad regime. Together with Houla, Banias, Ghouta chemical attack, mass torture, barrel bombs and starving... When Alawi commanders fled city leaving hundreds of Sunni conscripts to slaughter.

Now they send Russian SF with swarms of poor Afghan Shiite refugee cannon fodder from Iran to destroy and ethnically cleanse another town with unloyal population.













> This is going to change many things in the fight against Daesh.


Like what? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

T-Rex said:


> *Fighting for justice, it's never in vain. Keep the hope alive!*



fighting for saudi and qatari money. Shame they didn't realised their masters and USA would leave them out to dry !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

T-Rex said:


> *Earlier you said that Syria would turn into another Libya without Asad and now you are saying that both are in infinitely worse shape. So, what's the point of having Asad in power?*



Have a functional, secular and pluralist government instead of a jihadist wasteland.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> In the coming days (weeks), city of Palmyra (Tadmur) will be liberated from ISIS. This is going to change many things in the fight against Daesh.


Assad wasn't able to advance vs. ISIS with Shia militias, ground troops, and RuAF airstrikes.
Now all he has are helicopters and artillery from the Ruskies, as SOF are scared after 5 of them killed off. Human wave tactics may work in hilly countrysides but not in the desert. ISIS are Iraqi Ba'athists and they've dealt with hordes of Iranian shiites before, nothing new to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> What's secular about a regime that is extremely sectarian by nature and which currently relies on religious Shia fanatics (basically terrorists) from across the Muslim world to barely stay in power? People who while we speak are involved in ethnic cleansing in Syria. What's pluralist about a one-party system, family rule and a dictatorship where Alawi tribes sit on all the power excluding a few rich Sunni Arab families loyal to the regime? What's functional about a regime that is only able to control 50% of the country due to the largest internal protests in the Arab world during the Arab Spring against a ruling regime? What does that say about ANY regime?
> 
> I wonder what you would have said about another regime that you disliked in a similar situation using similar policies? Something tells me that you would have sounded differently.
> 
> What has happened in Syria is a humanitarian catastrophe and the Al-Assad regime is mostly to blame for that although they are not the only faction that is to be blamed. My country KSA, the GCC and many Arab states, Iran, Russia, Turkey, the West etc. could have done differently and better too. In the end the Syrians themselves should decide their future. We as fellow Arabs, Muslims and humans can only assist them but I am against forcing anything on them. I hope the same would occur should we in KSA be so unlucky to experience anything like Syria has due to the local regime and foreign involvement.
> 
> Lastly you might not want to believe this but the Al-Assad regime was the MAIN supporter and financial backer of Al-Qaeda in Iraq during the US occupation. That same group later turned into ISIS a few years ago. This is something that not only US intelligence, Arab intelligence but also Iraqi intelligence has confirmed long ago. Unfortunately I am not yet allowed to post any links but you can research this on your own with an open heart and learn something new. There is plenty of evidence out there, believe me.



Even though Assad was a dictator at least Syria was a place where Sunnis, Shias, Christians and secularists lived peacefully. Now its a battle largely between Shia/secularists (SAA) vs Sunnis hardliners.

I agree with you that Syrians should have been left to solve this problem on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

libertad said:


> Even though Assad was a dictator at least Syria was a place where Sunnis, Shias, Christians and secularists lived peacefully.


Same was before Baath captured power.



> Now its a battle largely between Shia/sectarians (SAA) vs Sunnis hardliners.


Thanks to Assad.


----------



## libertad

500 said:


> Thanks to Assad.



I meant secularists.


----------



## Parul

*Bashar Jaafari, head of the Syrian government delegation to the Geneva peace talks, has called on the West to stop interfering in Syria’s internal affairs.*



MOSCOW (Sputnik) – The intra-Syrian talks to settle the five-year civil war in Syria were resumed in Geneva, Switzerland, on March 14.

"Firstly it [Europe] must stop interfering in Syria’s internal affairs. Secondly it must lift the sanctions imposed on the Syrian people," Jaafari told Euronews on Friday, adding that European embassies in Damascus must be reopened so that Westerners can "witness, first hand what is going on and not rely on opposition sources for their information. Europe is guilty of many strategic mistakes."

According to Jaafari, the Syrian opposition is pursuing a Western agenda, the focus of which is to get Syrian President Bashar Assad to leave office.

"We said that there was outside interference in Syrian affairs. The latest events have confirmed our words to all those who doubted them," Jaafari told Euronews, adding that reports from the UN Security Council confirm that "there is trafficking of weapons across the Jordanian and Turkish border…there is evidence about the problems in Syria confirming, no doubt that there is terrorism that comes from outside, and funded from outside the country, which makes entry into Syria easier."






© AFP 2016/ LOUAI BESHARA
New Beginnings: Damascus Residents Comment on Russia Pullout From Syria


Syria has been mired in civil war since 2011, with government forces loyal to president Assad fighting against numerous opposition factions, including the Western-backed, so-called "moderate" opposition, as well as extremist groups, such as Daesh and Jabhat al-Nusra (Nusra Front) outlawed in a number of countries worldwide including Russia.

On February 22, Russia and the United States reached an agreement on a ceasefire in Syria, which took effect at midnight on February 27. The ceasefire does not apply to terrorist organizations operating in Syria.







© AFP 2016/ PHILIPPE DESMAZES
Syrian Opposition Delegation Moves at Good Pace at Syrian Peace Talks
The United States and Russia have remained at odds over the future of the current Syrian government and President Assad. Washington insists that Assad leave office while Moscow is committed to strengthening Assad’s role in fighting Daesh and other terrorist groups.


Russia has also repeatedly called on Turkey to stop facilitating arms shipments across the border with Syria.



Read more: Syrian Delegation Urges Europe to Stop Meddling in Syria Internal Affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Assad wasn't able to advance vs. ISIS with Shia militias, ground troops, and RuAF airstrikes.
> Now all he has are helicopters and artillery from the Ruskies, as SOF are scared after 5 of them killed off. Human wave tactics may work in hilly countrysides but not in the desert. ISIS are Iraqi Ba'athists and they've dealt with hordes of Iranian shiites before, nothing new to them.



No Shia presence in the area except very few Hezbollah units my sectarian friend. Regardless of how long it takes to take Palmyra, it will happen and one outcome is for sure: Many of your dear ISIS terrorists shall turn into fertilizer in deserts of Palmyra. Rebels and ISIS (which are the same) are good at one thing: Getting killed in mass numbers, even if they win the battles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No Shia presence in the area except very few Hezbollah units my sectarian friend.


There is of course. Not a single offensive is made without this cannon fodder. Google

وكالة أعماق - قتلى إيرانيون سقطوا خلال تصدي قوات الدولة لمحاولة تقدمهم على قصر الحلابات غرب تدمر


----------



## الأعرابي

Ceylal said:


> the 50 cents moroccan hebrew preaching again, you should not worry about poutine piss, you should worry about mine that you receive every year...Each time Israel obtains a handout from the US, there is a little bit of my swimmers up your @ss.



Sorry barbarian, I'm certainly not a gay tranny like you so you should stick to your master & daddy Putin, I'm sure he fills you with his "professional divers" every afternoon then send you back to cleaning his house like the cheap barbarian slave you are.



beast89 said:


> fighting for saudi and qatari money. Shame they didn't realised their masters and USA would leave them out to dry !



Deep down somewhere inside your heart you know that we're on the right here and you know that you're cheering for the bad guys, because quite frankly with this age of internet and technology not knowing the truth is almost impossible unless you're a complete blind retard. I have one question for you though, How do you manage to continue living with this guilt?!



libertad said:


> Even though Assad was a dictator at least Syria was a place where Sunnis, Shias, Christians and secularists lived peacefully. Now its a battle largely between Shia/secularists (SAA) vs Sunnis hardliners.
> 
> I agree with you that Syrians should have been left to solve this problem on their own.



Mate for God's sake shut up already and find another record! The "Syria will turn into another Libya" excuse is really not that amusing anymore!


----------



## ultron

IS shot down an Assad jet

Breaking: ISIS downs Syrian jet on the eastern outskirts of Damascus


----------



## bidonv

This war is in her final stages, Bashar is the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Shias fight Salafists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mussana said:


> Russian Helicopter is down .
> Seems like a lot of anti air activity is happening lately.
> Some planes and now this attack chopper.
> A few more and shias from Iran will make a run to tehran.


It was Mi-28 that crashed on airshow last year. Most probably crashed itself.


----------



## bidonv

By:www.japantimes.co.jp
*Syria regime sends reinforcements to Aleppo; Iran troop deaths reported*


> BEIRUT/AMMAN – The Syrian army was on Monday reported to be sending reinforcements to Aleppo, where renewed fighting is threatening a fragile truce in the run-up to the next round of peace talks.
> 
> Underlining the conflict’s regional dimensions, Iranian media announced the first deaths of members of its regular army in Syria, a week after Tehran said army commandos had been deployed in support of Damascus. Iran’s military support has so far mostly been provided by the elite Revolutionary Guard Corps.
> 
> An eruption of fighting near the ancient city of Aleppo in the last two weeks marks the most serious challenge yet to a “cessation of hostilities” brokered by the United States and Russia with the aim of facilitating peace talks.
> 
> Pointing to the frayed state of the truce, Foreign Minister Walid al-Moualem told U.N. envoy Staffan de Mistura, who is visiting Damascus, that Turkey and Saudi Arabia were behind violations of the deal.
> 
> He said they had ordered insurgents to stage attacks aimed at foiling planned Geneva talks. There was no immediate response from Saudi Arabia and Turkey.
> 
> The two nations have backed the rebellion against President Bashar al-Assad, providing insurgents with arms and money. Assad is supported militarily by both Iran and Russia.
> 
> The U.N.-sponsored talks, which resume on Wednesday, aim to end a five-year-old conflict which has killed more than 250,000 people, created the world’s worst refugee crisis and allowed for the rise of Islamic State. The first round made little progress, with no sign of compromise over the key issue of Assad’s future.
> 
> Underlining Assad’s confidence, the Syrian government is due to hold parliamentary elections in state-held parts of the country on Wednesday. The opposition has called the vote a sham.
> 
> FIGHTING FOR ALEPPO
> 
> The fighting near Aleppo has focused around a cluster of towns along the main road to the south.
> 
> Rebels say the army has also intensified bombing, and Russian warplanes have resumed air strikes in the area.
> 
> The army has accused rebels of taking part in attacks by the Nusra Front, an al Qaeda-linked group, which along with Islamic State was not included in the truce agreement.
> 
> Russia said on Monday that Nusra was massing around Aleppo ahead of a major offensive.
> 
> Syria’s Prime Minister Wael al-Halaki was quoted on Sunday as saying the government, backed by Russia’s air force, was planning an operation to retake Aleppo, but the Russian defence ministry said there were no plans to storm the city.
> 
> Local media on both sides reported a large build-up of troops and equipment by the Syrian army and its allies around Aleppo, with the pro-Damascus al-Mayadeen TV reporting it had seen tanks and rocket launchers heading towards the city.
> 
> The government and its allies have mounted major operations against insurgents to the north and south of Aleppo in the six months since Russia began air strikes in support of Assad and cut the most direct supply route to Turkey earlier this year.
> 
> But rebels still hold territory in and around the city, including its western approaches.
> 
> The two fiercest fronts in fighting around Aleppo in recent days have been in the towns of Telat al-Eis, Zitan, Zirba and Khan Touman on the main highway south to Damascus, and around the Handarat camp on a main road running north to Turkey.
> 
> The Aleppo front is one of the areas where Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Lebanon’s Hezbollah have deployed in support of the army.
> 
> The Iranian Tasnim news agency said four soldiers in Iran’s regular army had been killed in Syria, without saying when or where. “Four of the first military advisers of the Islamic Republic’s army … were killed in Syria by takfiri groups,” it said, referring to hardline Sunni Islamists.
> 
> TRYING TO PROTECT CEASEFIRE
> 
> Both Damascus and the opposition’s High Negotiations Committee have held the other to blame for breaches in the truce, which came into effect on Feb. 27.
> 
> De Mistura was in Damascus for meetings with senior government officials before travelling on to Iran in an attempt to revive the peace talks after negotiations in March failed to make much progress.
> 
> The next round will focus on a political transition, de Mistura said. Moualem said the government would be ready to take part.
> 
> Meanwhile, fighting also erupted between rebels and Islamic State on Monday, as the group reclaimed the town of al-Rai near the border with Turkey, about 50km (30 miles) from Aleppo, only days after it fell to the Turkish-backed rebels..................See more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Persian 65th airborne in Syria

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf2fGqSUYAA6ICm.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf2fqLRXEAAjQbq.jpg



Hezbollah assault on Al-Eis in southern Aleppo repelled by Jabhat al-Nusra



Grank attacks salafists in Latakia province


----------



## ultron

safalists draw their strength from Allah in their battle with Grank


----------



## ultron

salafists fight Grank at Eis


----------



## ultron

salafists use a drone to capture footage of Grank warriors running from Eis


----------



## bidonv

By:www.reuters.com
*Turkey shells targets in Syria after rockets hit border town: sources*


> Turkey's military returned fired into an Islamic State-controlled area of Syria after rockets hit the southeastern Turkish border town of Kilis for the third straight days on Wednesday, security sources said.
> 
> There were no casualties in Kilis after multiple rockets landed in an empty field, Mayor Hasan Kara told Reuters. The security sources said the Turkish military fired howitzers into Syria in response.
> 
> "We go to sleep to the sounds of rockets and we wake up to the sound of rockets," Kara told Reuters by telephone.
> 
> Kilis is home to an estimated 110,000 Syrian refugees and is frequently targeted by artillery from across the border, a region controlled by Islamic State militants.
> 
> Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu said on Tuesday that 21 people had been wounded so far this week in shelling. Hospital sources later said that one of the wounded had died.
> 
> In March, two people, including a young child, were killed by rocket fire into the city.
> 
> The Turkish armed forces often respond to such attacks by firing at targets in Syria.
> 
> Turkey is facing multiple security threats. As part of a U.S.-led coalition, it is fighting Islamic State in neighbouring Syria and Iraq. It is also battling Kurdish militants in its southeast, where a 2-1/2-year ceasefire collapsed last July, triggering the worst violence since the 1990s............*See more*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Some of Hezbie invaders killed by Syrians while trying to sieze El Eis yesterday:





+ some Iranians and lots of Afghans and Iraqis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Zahra’s Paradise(Tehran's largest cemetery): The human cost of Iran’s intervention in Syria cannot be ignored, there are just too many public funerals these days in Iran,






Iran is intent on making Syria its graveyard for a psychopath Baschar al Assad.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

United said:


> Zahra’s Paradise(Tehran's largest cemetery): The human cost of Iran’s intervention in Syria cannot be ignored, there are just too many public funerals these days in Iran,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is intent on making Syria its graveyard for a psychopath Baschar al Assad.......




For every Persian warrior fallen in battle, 10 more replaces him. Sun provides energy to people reproducing more people. Sun is endless. People is endless. War is endless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720255747334938625


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Aramagedon

*^^^^ Al Nusra dogs 


U.S. Government Reveals 3,000 Ton Delivery Of Weapons To Al-Qaeda-Linked Syrian Rebels*

Submitted by Tyler Durden on 04/09/2016 12:32 -0400





*U.S. Delivers 3,000 Tons Of Weapons And Ammo To Al-Qaeda & Co in Syria*

The United States via its Central Intelligence Agency is still delivering thousands of tons of additional weapons to al-Qaeda and others in Syria.

The FBO has released two solicitations in recent months looking for shipping companies to transport explosive material from Eastern Europe to the Jordanian port of Aqaba on behalf of the US Navy's Military Sealift Command.

Released on 3 November 2015, the first solicitation sought a contractor to ship 81 containers of cargo that included explosive material from Constanta in Bulgaria to Aqaba.

The cargo listed in the document included AK-47 rifles, PKM general-purpose machine guns, DShK heavy machine guns, RPG-7 rocket launchers, and 9K111M Faktoria anti-tank guided weapon (ATGW) systems. The Faktoria is an improved version of the 9K111 Fagot ATGW, the primary difference being that its missile has a tandem warhead for defeating explosive reactive armour (ERA) fitted to some tanks.

One ship with nearly one thousand tons of weapons and ammo left Constanta in Romania on December 5. The weapons are from Bulgaria, Croatia and Romania. It sailed to Agalar in Turkey which is a military pier and then to Aqaba in Jordan. Another ship with more than two-thousand tons of weapons and ammo left in late March, followed the same route and was last recorded on its way to Aqaba on April 4.

We already knew that the "rebels" in Syria received plenty of weapons during the official ceasefire. We also know that these "rebels" regularly deliver half of their weapon hauls from Turkey and Jordan to al-Qaeda in Syria (aka Jabhat al-Nusra):

Hard-core Islamists in the Nusra Front have long outgunned the more secular, nationalist, Western-supported rebels. According to FSA officers, Nusra routinely harvests up to half the weapons supplied by the Friends of Syria, a collection of countries opposed to Assad, ..

U.S. and Turkey supported "rebels" took part in the recent attack on Tal al-Eis against Syrian government forces which was launched with three suicide bombs by al-Qaeda in Syria. This was an indisputable breaking of the ceasefire agreement negotiated between Russia and the U.S. It is very likely that some of the weapons and ammunition the U.S. delivered in December were used in this attack.

Millions of rifle, machine-gun and mortar shots, thousands of new light and heavy weapons and hundreds of new anti-tank missiles were delivered by the U.S.. Neither Turkey nor Jordan use such weapons of Soviet provenience. These weapons are going to Syria where, as has been reported for years by multiple independent sources, half of them go directly to al-Qaeda.

From historic experience we can be sure that the consequence of this weaponizing of takfiris will be not only be the death of "brown people" in the Middle East, but also attacks on "western" people and interests.

Skyscrapers falling in New York and hundreds of random people getting killed in Paris, Brussels, London and (likely soon) Berlin seem not enough to deter the politicians and "experts" that actively support this criminal war on Syria and its people.

U.S. Government Reveals 3,000 Ton Delivery Of Weapons To Al-Qaeda-Linked Syrian Rebels | Zero Hedge

Source: US readies 'Plan B' to supply heavy weapons to militants: Report


----------



## 500

Today its elections day in Syria:


----------



## Icarus

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Surely you don't support the Al-Nusra Front? Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> Some of Hezbie invaders killed by Syrians while trying to sieze El Eis yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + some Iranians and lots of Afghans and Iraqis




How ironic .. An Israeli who equally hates Arabs and Iranians .. Insulting deceased hizb fighters .. While an Arab is thanking an Israeli whose own brethren were killed and occupied by em,,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How ironic .. An Israeli who equally hates Arabs and Iranians .. Insulting deceased hizb fighters .. While an Arab is thanking an Israeli whose own brethren were killed and occupied by em,,


*
The devil slips in when a brother tramples the rights of his brother! Had the Iranians shown wisdom in Syria this would not have happened. Do you think Iran was being like a brother with those Syrians who got barrel bombed to oblivion because they wanted a free and fair election?*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

T-Rex said:


> *The devil slips in when a brother tramples the rights of his brother! Had the Iranians shown wisdom in Syria this would not have happened. Do you think Iran was being like a brother with those Syrians who got barrel bombed to oblivion because they wanted a free and fair election?*



I'm neutral and unbiased .. I say what is right and will keep saying that .. Even when it comes to my own country.


As for Syria .. I see it as a dirty game .. Iran on one side .. KSA and others on one...

The innocent people of Syria are the ones who suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How ironic .. An Israeli who equally hates Arabs and Iranians .. Insulting deceased hizb fighters .. While an Arab is thanking an Israeli whose own brethren were killed and occupied by em,,


Where exactly do you see irony?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Where exactly do you see irony?



Why .. You want to write a book on that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How ironic .. An Israeli who equally hates Arabs and Iranians .. Insulting deceased hizb fighters .. While an Arab is thanking an Israeli whose own brethren were killed and occupied by em,,


1) I dont hate Arabs.
2) I dont hate Iranians.
3) I did not insult these Hezbies.

Congrats: you lied 3 times in one sentence.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> 1) I dont hate Arabs.
> 2) I dont hate Iranians.
> 3) I did not insult Hezbies.
> 
> Congrats: you lied 3 times in one sentence.



I believe you.. It's like believing that mermaids exists and leprechauns are guarding treasures..


----------



## Omega007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How ironic .. An Israeli who equally hates Arabs and Iranians .. Insulting deceased hizb fighters .. While an Arab is thanking an Israeli whose own brethren were killed and occupied by em,,



No permanent friends or foes in real politics,only permanent interests,remember??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe you.. It's like believing that mermaids exists and leprechauns are guarding treasures..


Pakistanis also believe that Zionists "stole" Palestine from Arabs and were responsible for 9/11, etc. etc. So many fibs in a culture....when they converge, they become incredibly damaging, as Pakistan should have learned from the 1971 anti- Bengali madness that cost them half the country. Justice with mercy is the way out, but that runs counter to institutional interests that shore up their weak justifications with violence inflated by religion, feudalism, and undeserved nationalistic pride. What's to prevent Pakistan from evolving - not decaying - into another Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe you.. It's like believing that mermaids exists and leprechauns are guarding treasures..


No one cares what u believe. You made accusations against me. You cant prove them means u are a liar.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> No one cares what u believe. You made accusations against me. You cant prove them means u are a liar.



And mermaids exist.. I know how much you love Iranians & Arabs and those dead "hezbes" etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys stop chit chat, everyone knows @500 is a hasbara.

He doesn't care about Muslims or arabs, Israelis have massacared thousands Palestinian, Syrian, Lebanese Muslims.

Israel is enemy of all of Islamic countries from Pakistan to Yemen.

The only two safe countries that they don't oppose are Egypt and Saudi; because their rulers have surrendered themselves to American imperialism and Zionist wish.

They try to damage all of Islamic countries as long as they haven't become American Zionist lad. The situation of Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Libya, american pressure against Pakistan and long time sanctions against Iran is because of Zionists.

Americans and Zionists are the worse enemy of Muslims and their hypocrite lads in the ME are even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Pakistanis also believe that Zionists "stole" Palestine from Arabs



Nah . You guys just occupied it..



> And were responsible for 9/11, etc. etc.




Generalisations are good for your health neither these pathetic off topic rants..



> So many fibs in a culture....



Off course .. Fibs in an inferior gentile "Culture".. How can an inferior people compare with superior Gods chosen people who suck baby penises and kill Palestinian kids and imprision 12 year old girls .. That's hard.





> when they converge, they become incredibly damaging, as Pakistan should have learned from the 1971 anti- Bengali madness that cost them half the country.



Well there was never any anti Bengali madness neither was Bangladesh even quarter of our country .. Forgetting the fact that it was a thousand miles away.. Cornered by enemy states from 3 sides and a civil war ignited by Indians (something they proudly boast).. But if such screwed up BS is taken (hypothetically speaking) as a yardstick/douchbag logic.
Than maybe you its your damning convergence and your bad characteristic etc that always put you on the receiving end.. Specially from western powers... Oops.




> Justice with mercy is the way out,



Sounds good,, why don't you guys start practicing yourself .. The apartheid state of Israel should take a leaf from that good book.. I'm sure it would save kids from getting murdered--- after getting hit by mortars from a boat or save thousands of civilians(1400+ kids) 
from phosphorous strikes and so on,



> but that runs counter to institutional interests that shore up their weak justifications with violence inflated by religion, feudalism, and undeserved nationalistic pride. What's to prevent Pakistan from evolving - not decaying - into another Syria?


Fancy words .. Full of shyt.. As always .. A sly,greasy and slimy Zionist peddling his nonsense asusual...

What's to prevent Pakistan from evolving - not decaying - into another Syria... Let me answer .. It's the people ! People who have faith that the good days will return and we will overcome .:

But than again... What's to prevent a slimy Zionist from vomiting nonsense ... Nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nah . You guys just occupied it..


You never read the terms of the Treaty of Sevres or the League of Nations' Mandate of Palestine, did you? Or Article 80 of the U.N. Charter which renders most anti-Israel Resolutions of the U.N. G.A. and S.C. null and void?



> Generalisations are good for your health neither these pathetic off topic rants..


O.K., maybe it's too inclusive a generalization, but I scarcely find this an off-topic rant: Pakistan and ISIS and al-Nusra all claim to run "Islamic states", yes?



> Off course .. Fibs in an inferior gentile "Culture".. How can an inferior people compare with superior Gods chosen people -


Now you're just invoking envy and presenting facts out of context. 



> Well there was never any anti Bengali madness neither was Bangladesh even quarter of our country ..


I'm going to let this one stand, to see if Pakistanis themselves will demolish it.



> Than maybe you its your damning convergence and your bad characteristic etc that always put you on the receiving end.. Specially from western powers... Oops.


No. Post-diaspora antisemitism is a disease of the haters, not the Zionissts.



> Sounds good,, why don't you guys start practicing yourself .. The apartheid state of Israel -


A Pakistani Muslim who cites_ Israel_ as an "apartheid state" is not exercising either good nor honest judgment, and he or she compounds their sin by baselessly accusing Israel of committing state murder - a blood libel. It's not just antisemitism: it's a crime against humanity. Nazis were executed for that at Nuremburg.



> Fancy words .. Full of shyt.. As always .. A sly,greasy and slimy Zionist peddling his nonsense asusual...


Not every people is equally good or bad; just because Pakistanis and Muslims commit horrid crimes doesn't mean Jews and Israelis did or do.



> What's to prevent Pakistan from evolving - not decaying - into another Syria... Let me answer .. It's the people ! People who have faith that the good days will return and we will overcome .:


What do you think today's Syrians would say to that? (And what "good days" are you referring to, exactly? )


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> You never read the terms of the Treaty of Sevres or the League of Nations' Mandate of Palestine, did you? Or Article 80 of the U.N. Charter which renders most anti-Israel Resolutions of the U.N. G.A. and S.C. null and void?



I bet that also makes the UN resolutions against Israeli war crimes and illegal settlements bull and void .. Oops.




> O.K., maybe it's too inclusive a generalization, but I scarcely find this an off-topic rant: Pakistan and ISIS and al-Nusra all claim to run "Islamic states", yes?



So does KSA .. Whose dick your country of resident is ready to suck..  apart from other 50+ states ... Oops.



> Now you're just invoking envy and presenting facts out of context.



The bitter truth.


> I'm going to let this one stand, to see if Pakistanis themselves will demolish it.



Keeping waiting till you decay than.




> No. Post-diaspora antisemitism is a disease of the haters, not the Zionissts.



Critising Zionist twats or Israel isn't anti Semitism... Nor does apartheid state of israel represent all jews.


> A Pakistani Muslim who cites_ Israel_ as an "apartheid state" is not exercising either good nor honest judgment, and he or she compounds their sin by baselessly accusing Israel of committing state murder - a blood libel. It's not just antisemitism: it's a crime against humanity. Nazis were executed for that at Nuremburg.



So do the Black South Africans (including South African Jews) and most of the world.. Oh the fukin irony.

"Nazis ! Nazis !" ... 

The wolves might come back again.. Be careful
what you wish for.



> Not every people is equally good or bad; just because Pakistanis and Muslims commit horrid crimes doesn't mean Jews and Israelis did or do.



What a joke .: coming from a sick Zionist prick who defends and advocates war crimes and lies through his teeth to divert the topic...

Sadly it's people like you due to whom Jews always paid the price.. Just too many like you.



> What do you think today's Syrians would say to that? (And what "good days" are you referring to, exactly? )



But Pak is no Syria and can never be...

And that's exactly what your grandparent believed .: sadly a few didn't make it.. 


As for your dirty wishes .. Well barking dogs can't bite camel riders .. Keep barking .. Shalom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Israel is enemy of all of Islamic countries from Pakistan to Yemen.


You slaughtered 300,000 Muslims in Syria not Israel. So keep quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> You slaughtered 300,000 Muslims in Syria not Israel. So keep quiet.


American made jihadi terrorists did it not us or Russia. Syrian army is defending itself to don't let salafi jihadis (ISIS, al Nusra, ahrar al sham etc...) conquer the country and lives of millions Syrians be in danger. Salafi terrorists are made by the US and Mossad has trained them thefore you have destroyed Syria by creating, arming and supporting jihadi animals. 

Syria was safe before you sent tons of jihadi rats to Syria.


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I bet that also makes the UN resolutions against Israeli war crimes and illegal settlements bull and void .. Oops.


Resolutions about "Israeli war crimes" have been founded upon hot air and have no credibility. But yes, under Article 80 neither the General Assembly nor the Security Council have the authority in international law to revoke the Mandate of Palestine and its call for Jews to "closely settle" the region and Arabs to not violate the civil and property rights of Jews in Arab-ruled territories. The Jews obeyed the letter and spirit of the Mandate while the Arabs and majority of the U.N. have not. It tells you exactly who is on the side of law and human rights and who is not - and it's another reason to side with the Zionists, rather than their enemies.



> Keeping waiting till you decay than.


And who would suffer if Pakistanis remained silent about their past crimes? Me? Or Pakistanis themselves? Can you get beyond your heart-burn of shame and anger to actually speak up or not? 



> Critising Zionist twats or Israel isn't anti Semitism...


Of course it is, because you're holding pro-Zionist Jews to moral and legal standards that only apply to them, not others. 



> What a joke .: coming from a sick Zionist prick who defends and advocates war crimes and lies through his teeth to divert the topic...


Wake up! It's in SYRIA that great war crimes are being committed, by the hands of Muslims. Everybody knows that. No Pakistani has moral credibility to mouth charges against Israel, for your own education establishment forbids it, upon pain of death - either academic or real. So who is the "sick prick" here?



> Sadly it's people like you due to whom Jews always paid the price.. Just too many like you.


You see? Do you see that you're projecting what you think is my offense to you upon the entire Jewish people? Does Islam forbid punishing someone for a crime committed by someone else or not? And if it does, what does that make you?



> But Pak is no Syria and can never be...


What do you offer other than blind confidence to support that statement?


----------



## ultron

Syrian Army amasses 11,000 soldiers for the Aleppo offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

U.S. Readies ‘Plan B’ to Arm Syria Rebels - WSJ


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> American made jihadi terrorists did it not us or Russia.


You are barrel bombing Syrian towns, not some unknown "American made Jihadists". From this morning sadistic Assad on besieged Homs towns:









> Syria was safe before you sent tons of jihadi rats to Syria.


Then call ur jihadi rats out:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Then call ur jihadi rats out:


The rats are in: ISIS, Nusra (& like-minded groups plus their supporters) and also, Israel. That's the only groups and places with swarms of rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ish-border-isis-snatches-villages-map-update/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Resolutions about "Israeli war crimes" have been founded upon hot air and have no credibility.



Why? Just because you say so ? 

And Amnesty international,UN and various other Human rights organisations are liars?



> But yes, under Article 80 neither the General Assembly nor the Security Council have the authority in international law to revoke the Mandate of Palestine and its call for Jews to "closely settle" the region and Arabs to not violate the civil and property rights of Jews in Arab-ruled territories.



Closely settle doesn't mean "occupy" and eject Arabs from their houses and farming lands.. As for Arab ruled territory? Where is that? Haha

As for "violations" .. I'm sure you consider the massacres of Palestinians back in 49 (ripping out entire Palestinian villages),bombing govt offices and hotels as messages of peace and people like your former war criminal presidents and militias like sten gang etc to be messengers of peace!



> The Jews obeyed the letter and spirit of the Mandate while the Arabs and majority of the U.N. have not. It tells you exactly who is on the side of law and human rights and who is not -[/QUOTE
> Oh the bloody lies .. The world/UN..( South Africans and South African Jews/ and many holocaust survivors etc etc) is wrong and Palestinians should accept accusation and other atrocities .. Wah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's another reason to side with the Zionists, rather than their enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a large percentage of Jews who don't support zionazi scum .. Try covercing them into believing your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would suffer if Pakistanis remained silent about their past crimes? Me? Or Pakistanis themselves? Can you get beyond your heart-burn of shame and anger to actually speak up or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't embraced .. Whose stopping clowns like yourself from creating commissions and fact finding missions to investigate the truth ? Peddling shit without any factual basis is easy owning to that shyt isn't .. I've read your nonsense sources like blood telegram and couplets from Anthony mascaranus.. And their own confessions that what they reported were all heresay .. Things that they had not "seen" and gathered only through third or fourth person accounts .. I've seen their apologies .. And I have read detailed accounts of the war from
> Western and Indian sources that are there for all to read and prove wrong (if they can)...
> What do you have? Concocted nonsense ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is, because you're holding pro-Zionist Jews to moral and legal standards that only apply to them, not others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ironic Solomon .. Now you are clutching to straws.... Inventing stories .. and failing to justify war crimes of zionazis.. Tsk tsk tsk..
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up! It's in SYRIA that great war crimes are being committed, by the hands of Muslims. Everybody knows that. No Pakistani has moral credibility to mouth charges against Israel, for your own education establishment forbids it, upon pain of death - either academic or real. So who is the "sick prick" here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria is a foreign imposed civil war .. And Israel itself ins involved in it.. As for my education "establishment" forbidding nonsense.. Keep telling that to yourself my child ... Maybe repeating that BS again and again will make "u" believe that.. But not others ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see? Do you see that you're projecting what you think is my offense to you upon the entire Jewish people? Does Islam forbid punishing someone for a crime committed by someone else or not? And if it does, what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not only objecting anything.. I'm presenting my view.. It was the Zionists who were responsible for European racism against other innocent Jews... Jews who wanted nothing but t peace... What do novels like "The Merchant of Venice" tell you? Ironic that Hitler even had Jews supporting him ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you offer other than blind confidence to support that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of things my boy.. Syria or the Middle East is in this quagmire due to their brutal dictators .. Extreme Sectarianism and other geopolitical reasons .. We face none.. But i know .. A zionazi will never accept the reality.. Specially not one vile and pathetic as you are..
Click to expand...


----------



## ultron

Grank captured Mallah farms in northern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

ultron said:


> Grank captured Mallah farms in northern Aleppo province



Grank? you're a legend lol

Still waiting for saudi ground troops 2 months and counting.


----------



## United

Without Russian CAS.........IRGC paying a heavy price.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ultron

United said:


> Without Russian CAS.........IRGC paying a heavy price.




Artillery is more important than air strikes. Artillery can be placed 2 km from target and fire non stop.


----------



## United

https://defence.pk/threads/iranian-...ns-regime-he’ll-seek-asylum-in-israel.426826/


----------



## ultron

Grank captured the northern part of Handarat camp


----------



## United

https://defence.pk/threads/iran-unveils-mbt-2016.426832/


----------



## ultron

Grank captured the western part of Handarat camp

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...begins-syrian-army-advances-north-map-update/


----------



## Serpentine

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

a Grank warrior poses with a Persian made Sayyad rifle

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cf-OsOwWcAQWMAH.jpg


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720481801035190272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720272546847789056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why? Just because you say so ?


Sure. Or do you think might makes right, or that language is something whose meaning can be changed at will?



> And Amnesty international,UN and various other Human rights organisations are liars?


You can't judge for yourself, you have to defer to others?



> Closely settle doesn't mean "occupy" and eject Arabs from their houses and farming lands.. As for Arab ruled territory? Where is that? Haha


Israel is over 20% Arab. The surrounding Arab-majority lands have perhaps a dozen Jews left each. So why are you laughing? Because you enjoy widely-circulated calumnies?



> As for "violations" .. I'm sure you consider the massacres of Palestinians back in 49 (ripping out entire Palestinian villages),bombing govt offices and hotels as messages of peace and people like your former war criminal presidents and militias like sten gang etc to be messengers of peace!


You're resorting to exaggerations, distortions, and events out-of context, so why should what you say be respected? Why should you continue to follow this path? You don't think the rulers of Syria did the same for decades? Do you see what that led to?





...What was the real cost of these wars to the Arab world and its people. And the harder question that no Arab national wants to ask is: What was the real cost for not recognizing Israel in 1948 and why didn’t the Arab states spend their assets on education, health care and the infrastructures instead of wars? But, the hardest question that no Arab national wants to hear is whether Israel is the real enemy of the Arab world and the Arab people.

I decided to write this article after I saw photos and reports about a starving child in Yemen, a burned ancient Aleppo souk in Syria, the under developed Sinai in Egypt, car bombs in Iraq and the destroyed buildings in Libya. The photos and the reports were shown on the Al-Arabiya network, which is the most watched and respected news outlet in the Middle East. 

The common thing among all what I saw is that the destruction and the atrocities are not done by an outside enemy. The starvation, the killings and the destruction in these Arab countries are done by the same hands that are supposed to protect and build the unity of these countries and safeguard the people of these countries. So, the question now is that who is the real enemy of the Arab world?

The Arab world wasted hundreds of billions of dollars and lost tens of thousands of innocent lives fighting Israel, which they considered is their sworn enemy, an enemy whose existence they never recognized. The Arab world has many enemies and Israel should have been at the bottom of the list. The real enemies of the Arab world are corruption, lack of good education, lack of good health care, lack of freedom, lack of respect for the human lives and finally, the Arab world had many dictators who used the Arab-Israeli conflict to suppress their own people. 

These dictators’ atrocities against their own people are far worse than all the full-scale Arab-Israeli wars. 
In the past, we have talked about why some Israeli soldiers attack and mistreat Palestinians. Also, we saw Israeli planes and tanks attack various Arab countries. But, do these attacks match the current atrocities being committed by some Arab states against their own people. 

In Syria, the atrocities are beyond anybody’s imaginations? And, isn’t the Iraqis are the ones who are destroying their own country? Wasn’t it Tunisia’s dictator who was able to steal 13 billion dollars from the poor Tunisians? And how can a child starve in Yemen if their land is the most fertile land in the world? Why would Iraqi brains leave Iraq in a country that makes 110 billion dollars from oil export? Why do the Lebanese fail to govern one of the tiniest countries in the world? And what made the Arab states start sinking into chaos?
On May 14, 1948 the state of Israel was declared. And just one day after that, on May 15, 1948 the Arabs declared war on Israel to get back Palestine. The war ended on March 10, 1949. It lasted for nine months, three weeks and two days. The Arabs lost the war and called this war Nakbah (catastrophic war). The Arabs gained nothing and thousands of Palestinians became refugees.

And on 1967, the Arabs led by Egypt under the rule of Gamal Abdul Nasser, went in war with Israel and lost more Palestinian land and made more Palestinian refugees who are now on the mercy of the countries that host them. The Arabs called this war Naksah (upset). The Arabs never admitted defeat in both wars and the Palestinian cause got more complicated. And now, with the never ending Arab Spring, the Arab world has no time for the Palestinians refugees or Palestinian cause, because many Arabs are refugees themselves and under constant attacks from their own forces. Syrians are leaving their own country, not because of the Israeli planes dropping bombs on them. It is the Syrian Air Force which is dropping the bombs. And now, Iraqi Arab Muslims, most intelligent brains, are leaving Iraq for the est. In Yemen, the world’s saddest human tragedy play is being written by the Yemenis. In Egypt, the people in Sinai are forgotten. 

Finally, if many of the Arab states are in such disarray, then what happened to the Arabs’ sworn enemy (Israel)? Israel now has the most advanced research facilities, top universities and advanced infrastructure. Many Arabs don’t know that the life expectancy of the Palestinians living in Israel is far longer than many Arab states and they enjoy far better political and social freedom than many of their Arab brothers. Even the Palestinians living under Israeli occupation in the West Bank and Gaza Strip enjoy more political and social rights than some places in the Arab World. Wasn’t one of the judges who sent a former Israeli president to jail is an Israeli-Palestinian? 

The Arab Spring showed the world that the Palestinians are happier and in better situation than their Arab brothers who fought to liberate them from the Israelis. Now, it is time to stop the hatred and wars and start to create better living conditions for the future Arab generations.

- ABDULATEEF AL-MULHIM. October 6, 2012.​


----------



## 500

Another large attack with Shia and Palestinian cannon fodder in north Aleppo. In Handarat it was fully repelled, in Malah farms Assadists made very minor advance if at all.

Previous failed attacks this month:

6 April El Eis (Iraqi, Iranian, Hezbollah cannon fodder)
8 April Handarat (Palestinian cannon fodder)
12 April El Eis (Hezbollah, Iranian, Iraqi and Afghan cannon fodder)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Sure.



So people or should believe a zionazi troop over UN,Amnesty International,Red Cross and other international HR groups ? Nope.




> Or do you think might makes right, or that language is something whose meaning can be changed at will?



And where does it say that Israeli can occupy Palestinian lands,demolish houses,seize farming lands,demolish entire villages and turn Gaza into an open air prison... Kill thousands of innocents,bomb Red Cross and UN hospitals,Schools.. Residential buildings.. Used banned weapons ... Shell kids on beaches .. Detain 12 year old girls etc etc?



> You can't judge for yourself, you have to defer to others?



I'm merely quoting international right groups s and UN (committee of nations) and victims of apartheid and holocaust to show you your ugly face... Unlike you ok not hiding behind douchbagery !


> Israel is over 20% Arab. The surrounding Arab-majority lands have perhaps a dozen Jews left each. So why are you laughing? Because you enjoy widely-circulated calumnies?



Hahahaha .. 20% Arabs who auffer institutionalised racism from Israeli citizens and the govt?  .. Would you like m to post articles ?
http://www.haaretz.com/opinion/.premium-1.550152


http://www.haaretz.com/news/un-israel-must-stop-discrimination-against-arabs-palestinians-1.215158

http://m.spiegel.de/international/world/a-903529.html


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middl...racial-discrimination-201492513240535797.html





> You're resorting to exaggerations, distortions, and events out-of context, so why should what you say be respected?



Really? Exaggerations and distortions ?

Do you have any decency or shame left? Do you want me to slap a few links to the war crimes,genocides and massacres your precious zionazi state has been involved in? Do you want me to smack you with sources condemning you for illegal settlements?occupation and comparisons with apartheid South Africa by South Africans? Who call it worse than what they went through?



> Why should you continue to follow this path? You don't think the rulers of Syria did the same for decades? Do you see what that led to?



Comparing Pak with Syria? Well as I said before..: Solomon nobody buys your nonsense ...

Zionist state is like apartheid South Africa or Nazi Germany... Always end badly..


> ...What was the real cost of these wars to the Arab world and its people. And the harder question that no Arab national wants to ask is: What was the real cost for not recognizing Israel in 1948 and why didn’t the Arab states spend their assets on education, health care and the infrastructures instead of wars? But, the hardest question that no Arab national wants to hear is whether Israel is the real enemy of the Arab world and the Arab people.
> 
> I decided to write this article after I saw photos and reports about a starving child in Yemen, a burned ancient Aleppo souk in Syria, the under developed Sinai in Egypt, car bombs in Iraq and the destroyed buildings in Libya. The photos and the reports were shown on the Al-Arabiya network, which is the most watched and respected news outlet in the Middle East.
> 
> The common thing among all what I saw is that the destruction and the atrocities are not done by an outside enemy. The starvation, the killings and the destruction in these Arab countries are done by the same hands that are supposed to protect and build the unity of these countries and safeguard the people of these countries. So, the question now is that who is the real enemy of the Arab world?
> 
> The Arab world wasted hundreds of billions of dollars and lost tens of thousands of innocent lives fighting Israel, which they considered is their sworn enemy, an enemy whose existence they never recognized. The Arab world has many enemies and Israel should have been at the bottom of the list. The real enemies of the Arab world are corruption, lack of good education, lack of good health care, lack of freedom, lack of respect for the human lives and finally, the Arab world had many dictators who used the Arab-Israeli conflict to suppress their own people.
> 
> These dictators’ atrocities against their own people are far worse than all the full-scale Arab-Israeli wars.
> In the past, we have talked about why some Israeli soldiers attack and mistreat Palestinians. Also, we saw Israeli planes and tanks attack various Arab countries. But, do these attacks match the current atrocities being committed by some Arab states against their own people.
> 
> In Syria, the atrocities are beyond anybody’s imaginations? And, isn’t the Iraqis are the ones who are destroying their own country? Wasn’t it Tunisia’s dictator who was able to steal 13 billion dollars from the poor Tunisians? And how can a child starve in Yemen if their land is the most fertile land in the world? Why would Iraqi brains leave Iraq in a country that makes 110 billion dollars from oil export? Why do the Lebanese fail to govern one of the tiniest countries in the world? And what made the Arab states start sinking into chaos?
> On May 14, 1948 the state of Israel was declared. And just one day after that, on May 15, 1948 the Arabs declared war on Israel to get back Palestine. The war ended on March 10, 1949. It lasted for nine months, three weeks and two days. The Arabs lost the war and called this war Nakbah (catastrophic war). The Arabs gained nothing and thousands of Palestinians became refugees.
> 
> And on 1967, the Arabs led by Egypt under the rule of Gamal Abdul Nasser, went in war with Israel and lost more Palestinian land and made more Palestinian refugees who are now on the mercy of the countries that host them. The Arabs called this war Naksah (upset). The Arabs never admitted defeat in both wars and the Palestinian cause got more complicated. And now, with the never ending Arab Spring, the Arab world has no time for the Palestinians refugees or Palestinian cause, because many Arabs are refugees themselves and under constant attacks from their own forces. Syrians are leaving their own country, not because of the Israeli planes dropping bombs on them. It is the Syrian Air Force which is dropping the bombs. And now, Iraqi Arab Muslims, most intelligent brains, are leaving Iraq for the est. In Yemen, the world’s saddest human tragedy play is being written by the Yemenis. In Egypt, the people in Sinai are forgotten.
> 
> Finally, if many of the Arab states are in such disarray, then what happened to the Arabs’ sworn enemy (Israel)? Israel now has the most advanced research facilities, top universities and advanced infrastructure. Many Arabs don’t know that the life expectancy of the Palestinians living in Israel is far longer than many Arab states and they enjoy far better political and social freedom than many of their Arab brothers. Even the Palestinians living under Israeli occupation in the West Bank and Gaza Strip enjoy more political and social rights than some places in the Arab World. Wasn’t one of the judges who sent a former Israeli president to jail is an Israeli-Palestinian?
> 
> The Arab Spring showed the world that the Palestinians are happier and in better situation than their Arab brothers who fought to liberate them from the Israelis. Now, it is time to stop the hatred and wars and start to create better living conditions for the future Arab generations.
> 
> - ABDULATEEF AL-MULHIM. October 6, 2012.​




I can post dozen such articles written by Jews .. Holocaust survivors condemning Israeli atrocities ... Don't bullshit here boy.


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So people or should believe a zionazi troop over UN,Amnesty International,Red Cross and other international HR groups ? Nope.


Even if u use their numbers its still less than 10 K Palestinians killed in past quarter century since the first Intifada has started. Thats nothing compare to other conflicts around the globe.

Go with ur Jew hating offtopic somewhere else.


----------



## ultron

rebels TOW hit a Russian Kamaz truck in between Russian Msta-B howitzers


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Want a lol?
> Dead IRGC & Iranian Army. Now that's a lol
> Oh and those Iraqi shia that are now fertilizer in Malah and Handarat. Thanks, we really did need fertilizer.



Do you have any idea how many rebels are sent to their master (Satan) for each casualty on our side? 3 army personnel have been martyred since they entered Syria, while at the same time, tens of Nus-Rats were killed only in failed Zitan-Khan Tuman offensive, leaving their stinking corpses behind. NO report of any IRGC casualty in past week (and we reports all our martyrs). Fighting terrorism is never without casualties. U.S lost 4500 soldiers in Iraq only to leave the country in a worse situation. Nearly 120,000 (that's just official number, I think it's even more) terrorists have been killed in 5 years. You have no idea what favor SAA and allies are doing for the world by eradicating scums like Zahran Aloush from planet earth.
When you have sectarian nutjobs like FSA, Nusra, Ahrar and ISIS (who are exactly the same) around, you don't negotiate with them, you put a bullet in them and no one said fighting the worst scums on planet is easy, but killing even one of them a day is an achievement.

Meanwhile, 2 rebels who 'turned into fertilizer' in Malah. I wonder why they keep getting younger and younger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Do you have any idea how many rebels are sent to their master (Satan) for each casualty on our side? 3 army personnel have been martyred since they entered Syria, while at the same time, tens of Nus-Rats were killed only in failed Zitan-Khan Tuman offensive, leaving their stinking corpses behind. NO report of any IRGC casualty in past week (and we reports all our martyrs). Fighting terrorism is never without casualties. U.S lost 4500 soldiers in Iraq only to leave the country in a worse situation. Nearly 120,000 (that's just official number, I think it's even more) terrorists have been killed in 5 years. You have no idea what favor SAA and allies are doing for the world by eradicating scums like Zahran Aloush from planet earth.
> When you have sectarian nutjobs like FSA, Nusra, Ahrar and ISIS (who are exactly the same) around, you don't negotiate with them, you put a bullet in them and no one said fighting the worst scums on planet is easy, but killing even one of them a day is an achievement.


So people like Aloush who defend their homes are "rats" and "scum". While sectarian invaders from Afghanistan and Iran who came to murder and ethnically cleanse them in name of corrupt psychopath dictator are good guys? What a sick Nazi logic.

Last Assadists flee from outskirts of Malah farms:











http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.292606&lon=37.143311&z=18&m=bs


I really dont understand how army with thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets is defeated by rag tag militias in OPEN FIELD. Cant remember anything like that in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So people like Aloush who defend their homes are "rats" and "scum". While sectarian invaders from Afghanistan and Iran who came to murder and ethnically cleanse them in name of corrupt psychopath dictator are good guys? What a sick Nazi logic.


The only sick Nazi logic in modern world belongs to Israel, and many agree with me on this. Btw, yes, likes of Zahran Aloush and their supporters are rats.



500 said:


> I really dont understand how army with thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets is defeated by rag tag militias in OPEN FIELD. Cant remember anything like that in history.



IDF is well familiar with this, having its back kicked in Lebanon and Gaza. U.S is also quite familiar with it, having been kicked out of Vietnam, defeated and humiliated. Attack on Malah and Handarat was conducted by Quds brigades who are Palestinians. Syrian war has many ups and downs, there are victories and defeats, so don't get excited over some small farm being crowded by Nusra terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The only sick Nazi logic in modern world belongs to Israel, and many agree with me on this. Btw, yes, likes of Zahran Aloush and their supporters are rats.


What Israel has to do with that?



> IDF is well familiar with this, having its back kicked in Lebanon and Gaza. U.S is also quite familiar with it, having been kicked out of Vietnam, defeated and humiliated. Attack on Malah and Handarat was conducted by Quds brigades who are Palestinians. Syrian war has many ups and downs, there are victories and defeats, so don't get excited over some small farm being crowded by Nusra terrorists.


What are u babbling? I was in Lebanon and Hezies never captured a single outpost manned by IDF in 15 years of their warfare.

More over in flat western area (where I was stationed) they did not even try, they knew they will be slaughtered before even approaching. That's what actually amazes me about this war.


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Rastan today for fun






Grank bombed Jisr Shugour today for fun


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Talbiseh today for fun


----------



## Aero

For FUN ? lol 


ultron said:


> Grank bombed Rastan today for fun
> Grank bombed Jisr Shugour today for fun
> Grank bombed Talbiseh today for fun


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Ter Maela today for fun


----------



## 500

TOW hits T-72 tank in Malah farms. Alas magic APS with ali express xenon lights did not help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> TOW hits T-72 tank in Malah farms. Alas magic APS with ali express xenon lights did not help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300544




I don't think that's APS. Looks like a laser rangefinder to me.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> TOW hits T-72 tank in Malah farms. Alas magic APS with ali express xenon lights did not help



There is not any sign of that jamming device on the tank. The red dot in the pic is the missile approaching tank. Another fail for you. 

Btw the tank seemed almost intact from missile hit. One thing for sure, crew survived from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> There is not any sign of that jamming device on the tank.


Mushroom on turret top.



> The red dot in the pic is the missile approaching tank. Another fail for you.


Of course its missile thats the point. Currently almost every tank is equipped with that shyt. They install even on pickups.








> Btw the tank seemed almost intact from missile hit. One thing for sure, crew survived from it.


Really how u are sure that crew survived?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Serpentine said:


> Do you have any idea how many rebels are sent to their master (Satan) for each casualty on our side? 3 army personnel have been martyred since they entered Syria, while at the same time, tens of Nus-Rats were killed only in failed Zitan-Khan Tuman offensive, leaving their stinking corpses behind. NO report of any IRGC casualty in past week (and we reports all our martyrs). Fighting terrorism is never without casualties. U.S lost 4500 soldiers in Iraq only to leave the country in a worse situation. Nearly 120,000 (that's just official number, I think it's even more) terrorists have been killed in 5 years. You have no idea what favor SAA and allies are doing for the world by eradicating scums like Zahran Aloush from planet earth.
> When you have sectarian nutjobs like FSA, Nusra, Ahrar and ISIS (who are exactly the same) around, you don't negotiate with them, you put a bullet in them and no one said fighting the worst scums on planet is easy, but killing even one of them a day is an achievement.
> 
> Meanwhile, 2 rebels who 'turned into fertilizer' in Malah. I wonder why they keep getting younger and younger.



Would be alive if the coward gulfies sent their armies.






FSA Sultan Murad commander killed whilst waiting for Saudi ground troops


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Of course its missile thats the point. Currently almost every tank is equipped with that shyt. They install even on pickups.




More BS, no one is surprised. That "shyt" which you claim to be a jamming device is the TURMS-T (Tank Universal Reconfiguration Modular System T-series) and (FCS). What's worse is its Italian and not Iranian. Of course every time you are busted you simply refuse to accept you're wrong and simply continue digging yourself a deeper hole.












500 said:


> Really how u are sure that crew survived?




He should ask for your superman X-Ray vision, apparently you have been able to see inside APCs and buildings. Every time a Russian helicopter hit a target you concluded it was empty. Oh wise grandmaster tell everyone, was the tank empty?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Syrian Baath (aka Assadists) keep supplying Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ammunition was Iran supplied, and soldier were some mixed gang of iranians, afghans and local assadists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Do you have any idea how many rebels are sent to their master (Satan) for each casualty on our side? 3 army personnel have been martyred since they entered Syria, while at the same time, tens of Nus-Rats were killed only in failed Zitan-Khan Tuman offensive, leaving their stinking corpses behind. NO report of any IRGC casualty in past week (and we reports all our martyrs). Fighting terrorism is never without casualties. U.S lost 4500 soldiers in Iraq only to leave the country in a worse situation. Nearly 120,000 (that's just official number, I think it's even more) terrorists have been killed in 5 years. You have no idea what favor SAA and allies are doing for the world by eradicating scums like Zahran Aloush from planet earth.
> When you have sectarian nutjobs like FSA, Nusra, Ahrar and ISIS (who are exactly the same) around, you don't negotiate with them, you put a bullet in them and no one said fighting the worst scums on planet is easy, but killing even one of them a day is an achievement.
> 
> Meanwhile, 2 rebels who 'turned into fertilizer' in Malah. I wonder why they keep getting younger and younger.


Ah the same typical Iranian argument, no IRGC deaths blah blah blah
There are 3 Iranian Armed forces detachments on the ground, one of which is the 65th. At least 10 have already died from the 65th and the other two. This is not counting Fatimiyoun, Zaynabiyoun, or IRGC.
And we take pride in our martyrs, and admit our defeats. Some pro-regime idiots kept yapping all the way into April that Idlib hadn't fallen on March 28th. In fact, I think you were part of that crowd for quite a while little serpy.



ptldM3 said:


> More BS, no one is surprised. That "shyt" which you claim to be a jamming device is the TURMS-T (Tank Universal Reconfiguration Modular System T-series) and (FCS). What's worse is its Italian and not Iranian. Of course every time you are busted you simply refuse to accept you're wrong and simply continue digging yourself a deeper hole.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should ask for your superman X-Ray vision, apparently you have been able to see inside APCs and buildings. Every time a Russian helicopter hit a target you concluded it was empty. Oh wise grandmaster tell everyone, was the tank empty?


Are you retarded?
There are less than 20 tanks in Syria with the CTIS installed. Most are with Republican Guard in Damascus, not in Aleppo.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Ammunition was Iran supplied, and soldier were some mixed gang of iranians, afghans and local assadists




Are the writing Persian or Arabic?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Somebody is in Moscow again

http://gulfnews.com/news/mena/iran/iran-s-general-sulaimani-in-moscow-for-talks-1.1713217


----------



## flamer84

Who's winning ?


----------



## ultron

flamer84 said:


> Who's winning ?




Grank


----------



## flamer84

ultron said:


> Grank




Thanks man.Keep me posted.


----------



## ultron

another journalist injured by fragments


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Grank


So what grank is?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> Are you retarded?
> There are less than 20 tanks in Syria with the CTIS installed. Most are with Republican Guard in Damascus, not in Aleppo.





Watch your mouth teenage kid. I don't need some 17 year old snot bag calling me "retarded" for presenting facts. As for "CTIS" I have no clue what you are talking about and I doubt you even know what you are talking about. The TURMS-T upgrade was incorporated in *122* Syrian tanks.

I don't know where you are pulling a figure of 20 tanks from but most likely it's from your ***.


Those TURMS-T upgrades tanks have been seen all over Syria. And for so little of these tanks (as you claim) it's amazing how many pictures I can find of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Watch your mouth teenage kid. I don't need some 17 year old snot bag calling me "retarded" for presenting facts. As for "CTIS" I have no clue what you are talking about and I doubt you even know what you are talking about. The TURMS-T upgrade was incorporated in *122* Syrian tanks.


122 out of 5000 thats less than 2.5% and as *Dr.Thrax* noted they are stationed in Damascus. SO chances they appear in Aleppo are nearly zero. On the other hand Aleppo was first place where Ali express countermeasures were spotted and they equipped them nearly all tanks and BMP. Then they started to equip even pickups with them.




ultron said:


> Are the writing Persian or Arabic?


Persian of course. Day before yesterday ISIS showed lots of bodies of slaughtered shia mercenaries. Yesterday they ran without fight, only one POW was captured.

Here the weapon supplies scheme to ISIS:

Khamenai Iran -> Syrian Baath (Assad) - > Iraqi Baath (ISIS)

List of weapons captured yesterday:

http://spioenkop.blogspot.co.il/2016/04/islamic-state-captures-masses-of.html

Number of weapons captured by ISIS in Ayyash stores on 17 January 2016 was much higher:

http://imgur.com/a/9Pwap


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Talbiseh today for fun


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> Watch your mouth teenage kid. I don't need some 17 year old snot bag calling me "retarded" for presenting facts. As for "CTIS" I have no clue what you are talking about and I doubt you even know what you are talking about. The TURMS-T upgrade was incorporated in *122* Syrian tanks.
> 
> I don't know where you are pulling a figure of 20 tanks from but most likely it's from your ***.
> 
> 
> Those TURMS-T upgrades tanks have been seen all over Syria. And for so little of these tanks (as you claim) it's amazing how many pictures I can find of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 300643
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300644
> 
> 
> View attachment 300645
> 
> 
> View attachment 300646
> 
> 
> View attachment 300647
> 
> 
> View attachment 300648
> 
> 
> View attachment 300649


CTIS= The 360 hunter killer capable sight that commanders have control over. I have to put it in Layman's terms for you to understand. Less than 20 of the 122 tanks with TURMS-T have it. You need to shut your mouth, little boy. 



ultron said:


> Are the writing Persian or Arabic?


Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

500 said:


> 122 out of 5000 thats less than 2.5% and as *Dr.Thrax* noted they are stationed in Damascus. SO chances they appear in Aleppo are nearly zero. On the other hand Aleppo was first place where Ali express countermeasures were spotted and they equipped them nearly all tanks and BMP. Then they started to equip even pickups with them.
> 
> 
> Persian of course. Day before yesterday ISIS showed lots of bodies of slaughtered shia mercenaries. Yesterday they ran without fight, only one POW was captured.
> 
> Here the weapon supplies scheme to ISIS:
> 
> Khamenai Iran -> Syrian Baath (Assad) - > Iraqi Baath (ISIS)
> 
> List of weapons captured yesterday:
> 
> http://spioenkop.blogspot.co.il/2016/04/islamic-state-captures-masses-of.html
> 
> Number of weapons captured by ISIS in Ayyash stores on 17 January 2016 was much higher:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9Pwap




Congrats Iranians have become largest arms suppliers for DESH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*That AWKWARD moment when u realize u work with RETARDS
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

IRGC Ali Bayat, Iranian commander of Fatemyoun brigade killed in Syria.

THIS IS SYRIA









“The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

United said:


> IRGC Ali Bayat, Iranian commander of Fatemyoun brigade killed in Syria.
> 
> THIS IS SYRIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant"




tyrant is 10000 times better than Lunatic rebels.

Moreover aren't any tyrant in GCC countries? Are all of them democracy? What about Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Dr.Thrax said:


> CTIS= The 360 hunter killer capable sight that commanders have control over. I have to put it in Layman's terms for you to understand.




You are still in high school. Don't act like you have any military experience. CTIS is a 4 word acronym, what specifically it stands for, you have not stated.

As for the 360 degree sight, it's almost always referred to as a 'panoramic sight' or 'hunter killer' even many company brochures as well as experienced tankers, ones in documentaries and ones I have met in real life refer to a sight as 'panoramic sight'.






Dr.Thrax said:


> Less than 20 of the 122 tanks with TURMS-T have it. You need to shut your mouth, little boy.




I'm 30 years old, you on the other hand is a school boy. The TURMS-T has been seen as far as Deir ez Zor as well as photographed. There has also been reports of T-72s with the TURMS-S outside Aleppo.

You and @500 have a redicolous logic, just because there is a limited number of T-72s with the TURMS-T, in your heads, means that there is no way that T-72 which clearly has TURMS-T features can be a TURMS-T according to you two idiots  



There is by far less T-90s in Syria then T-72s with TURMS-T upgrades yet I can find videos of T-90s and dozens of pictures. 

How is this possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

BBC article about Afghan fighters in Syria:

*Syria war: The Afghans sent by Iran to fight for Assad*
By Fariba Sahraei BBC Persian

As the five-year conflict in Syria grinds on, BBC Persian has found evidence that Iran is sending thousands of Afghan men to fight alongside Syrian government forces.

The men, who are mainly ethnic Hazaras, are recruited from impoverished and vulnerable migrant communities in Iran, and sent to join a multi-national Shia Muslim militia - in effect a "Foreign Legion" - that Iran has mobilised to support Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Many have since fled the battlefield and joined the refugee trail to Europe.

In a small town in Germany, we meet "Amir", an Afghan man in his early twenties.

He was born to refugee parents in Isfahan, Iran, and is now himself an asylum seeker in Europe.

Like most of the almost three million Afghans in Iran, he lived as a *second-class citizen. *

Without legal residency or identity documents, he found it hard to get an education or a job. Fear of arrest and deportation was a daily reality. 

"Some Afghans, who were close to Iran's Revolutionary Guards, approached me and my mates at the mosque," he said.

"They suggested we go to Syria to help defend the Shia holy shrines from Daesh," he added, using an acronym for the previous name of the jihadist group Islamic State (IS).

"*They said we'd get passports and have an easy life afterwards.* We'd be like Iranian citizens and could buy cars, houses..."

*Bullet holes*

Amir was drafted into the Fatemioun Brigade, an all-Afghan unit commanded by Revolutionary Guards officers.

*The training, he says, was very short* - a fortnight of tactical movement and basic weapons handling - and conducted in strict secrecy. 

"The night we entered the base at Qarchak, near Varamin in Tehran province, all our mobile phones were confiscated - and *after two weeks' basic training, we were driven to the airport in buses with blacked-out windows," he said. *

Despite having no ,passports the *Afghan recruits were flown directly to Syria on specially chartered jets*.

...the first Afghan militias began to arrive in 2012.

"The Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps decided that the Syrian military could not succeed on their own," he told the BBC. *"The frontlines were too depleted and men were trying to avoid conscription."*

The Iranians decided to set up a 50,000-strong National Defence Force to fight alongside the Syrian army.

*With a shortage of willing fighters inside Syria, they began looking elsewhere - signing up Iranian Afghans, Lebanese, Iraqi and Pakistani Shia recruits.*

As we travelled across Europe, we met many Afghan ex-fighters like Amir, and all told similar stories.

In the Moria migrant camp on the Greek island of Lesbos, a clearly traumatised teenage veteran describes how *Afghan Fatemioun fighters were used as first-wave shock troops and were effectively disposable.*

"Sometimes we had no supplies, no water, no bread - hungry and thirsty in the middle of the desert," he told us.

"We would take ground at great cost and then have to hand it over to the Syrian soldiers. But they would usually lose it back to Daesh after a day or two.

*'Forced to fight'*

At the port of Mytilene we found another group of young Afghan men. They all said they were ex-Fatemioun fighters.

One, who showed us his dog tags and de-mobilisation paperwork, explained how he had been effectively coerced into fighting in Syria.

*"They took us to war by force,"* he says. *"I wasn't happy with that but they said that because I was an Afghan who'd been arrested without identity papers, they'd either deport me to Afghanistan or send me to prison. I ended up being held in Asgar Abad detention camp before joining up."*

He says he spent 12 months in Syria, as a tank driver and later a sniper, deployed across the country from Damascus to Palmyra. But when he finally got back to Iran, *the Revolutionary Guards broke their promises.*

"They gave me this small green identity document.* It was just this 30-day temporary residency.* I couldn't get a driving license with it - I couldn't even buy myself a Sim card!

"I complained and they said: 'You have to go back to do another tour of duty' - but I didn't want to. I ran away and here I am."

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36035095

Yick, what a vile coward sick regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> BBC article about Afghan fighters in Syria:
> 
> *Syria war: The Afghans sent by Iran to fight for Assad*
> By Fariba Sahraei BBC Persian
> 
> As the five-year conflict in Syria grinds on, BBC Persian has found evidence that Iran is sending thousands of Afghan men to fight alongside Syrian government forces.
> 
> The men, who are mainly ethnic Hazaras, are recruited from impoverished and vulnerable migrant communities in Iran, and sent to join a multi-national Shia Muslim militia - in effect a "Foreign Legion" - that Iran has mobilised to support Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Many have since fled the battlefield and joined the refugee trail to Europe.
> 
> In a small town in Germany, we meet "Amir", an Afghan man in his early twenties.
> 
> He was born to refugee parents in Isfahan, Iran, and is now himself an asylum seeker in Europe.
> 
> Like most of the almost three million Afghans in Iran, he lived as a *second-class citizen. *
> 
> Without legal residency or identity documents, he found it hard to get an education or a job. Fear of arrest and deportation was a daily reality.
> 
> "Some Afghans, who were close to Iran's Revolutionary Guards, approached me and my mates at the mosque," he said.
> 
> "They suggested we go to Syria to help defend the Shia holy shrines from Daesh," he added, using an acronym for the previous name of the jihadist group Islamic State (IS).
> 
> "*They said we'd get passports and have an easy life afterwards.* We'd be like Iranian citizens and could buy cars, houses..."
> 
> *Bullet holes*
> 
> Amir was drafted into the Fatemioun Brigade, an all-Afghan unit commanded by Revolutionary Guards officers.
> 
> *The training, he says, was very short* - a fortnight of tactical movement and basic weapons handling - and conducted in strict secrecy.
> 
> "The night we entered the base at Qarchak, near Varamin in Tehran province, all our mobile phones were confiscated - and *after two weeks' basic training, we were driven to the airport in buses with blacked-out windows," he said. *
> 
> Despite having no ,passports the *Afghan recruits were flown directly to Syria on specially chartered jets*.
> 
> ...the first Afghan militias began to arrive in 2012.
> 
> "The Iranian Revolutionary Guards Corps decided that the Syrian military could not succeed on their own," he told the BBC. *"The frontlines were too depleted and men were trying to avoid conscription."*
> 
> The Iranians decided to set up a 50,000-strong National Defence Force to fight alongside the Syrian army.
> 
> *With a shortage of willing fighters inside Syria, they began looking elsewhere - signing up Iranian Afghans, Lebanese, Iraqi and Pakistani Shia recruits.*
> 
> As we travelled across Europe, we met many Afghan ex-fighters like Amir, and all told similar stories.
> 
> In the Moria migrant camp on the Greek island of Lesbos, a clearly traumatised teenage veteran describes how *Afghan Fatemioun fighters were used as first-wave shock troops and were effectively disposable.*
> 
> "Sometimes we had no supplies, no water, no bread - hungry and thirsty in the middle of the desert," he told us.
> 
> "We would take ground at great cost and then have to hand it over to the Syrian soldiers. But they would usually lose it back to Daesh after a day or two.
> 
> *'Forced to fight'*
> 
> At the port of Mytilene we found another group of young Afghan men. They all said they were ex-Fatemioun fighters.
> 
> One, who showed us his dog tags and de-mobilisation paperwork, explained how he had been effectively coerced into fighting in Syria.
> 
> *"They took us to war by force,"* he says. *"I wasn't happy with that but they said that because I was an Afghan who'd been arrested without identity papers, they'd either deport me to Afghanistan or send me to prison. I ended up being held in Asgar Abad detention camp before joining up."*
> 
> He says he spent 12 months in Syria, as a tank driver and later a sniper, deployed across the country from Damascus to Palmyra. But when he finally got back to Iran, *the Revolutionary Guards broke their promises.*
> 
> "They gave me this small green identity document.* It was just this 30-day temporary residency.* I couldn't get a driving license with it - I couldn't even buy myself a Sim card!
> 
> "I complained and they said: 'You have to go back to do another tour of duty' - but I didn't want to. I ran away and here I am."
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36035095
> 
> Yick, what a vile coward sick regime.


*
If this NDF is comprised of this kind of conscripts how are they (the regime) managing to secure victory in the battlefields? Whatever the composition the regime has found the brigade quite useful. So, that's another side of the story. *


----------



## bidonv

By:www.ibtimes.com
*Iran Ramps Up Presence In Syria, Deploys Troops As Ceasefire Breaks Down*


> Iran is ramping up its military presence in Syria amid peace talks between the rebels and Syrian President Bashar Assad. Fearing that Russia may side with the U.S. and approve the removal of Assad from power, the Iranian government is now, more than ever, investing in propping up the regime's dwindling army and air force.
> 
> “They [the Iranians] saw it as an opportunity to move closer to the regime,” one U.S. official told the Financial Times.
> 
> Iran has for years had a military presence in Syria. Soldiers from Hezbollah, some stationed in Lebanon, others in Syria's capital of Damascus, have helped the Syrian army fight the rebels. The Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps, the elite military unit in Iran, has had an increased presence in Syria since the civil war broke out in 2011.
> 
> Those same contingents have also fought the Islamic State group, also known as ISIS, in Iraq. But as peace talks resume once again, Russia seems to be more aligned with the U.S. strategy, which is based on the demand that Assad step aside in order for a political transition to move forward.
> 
> Russia pulled back a big portion of its military from Syria last month.
> 
> “I hope that this will considerably increase the level of trust between all parties of the Syrian settlement and will contribute to a peaceful resolution of the Syrian issue,” Russian President Vladimir Putin said in March, at a meeting with his top deputies that was broadcast on Russian state television.
> 
> The Russian military pullback announced last month threatens Tehran's position not only in Syria, but in the region. If Assad is ousted, Iranian military presence in the country will be diminished and Iran will no longer dominate the region as it does now.
> 
> That's why Iran is deploying more troops to Damascus. Those deployments, though, come at a cost. At least four Iranian soldiers have been killed in one week. Iranian media have reported that more than 150 Guards died in more than a year of fighting in Syria.
> 
> The United Nations is amid a new round of peace talks aimed at ending Syria's five-year civil war. The talks started and stalled multiple times in the last five years.
> 
> The latest session took place in Geneva on Friday. Syria's U.N. ambassador, Bashar Ja'afari, said he had "constructive and fruitful" discussions with Special Envoy Staffan de Mistura. The Saudi-backed Higher Negotiations Committee, which represents many of the rebel groups in the country, and the Syrian government have submitted proposals to de Mistura on a political transition.
> 
> Iranian Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani flew to Moscow for talks with Russia's military and political leadership on the situation in Syria, Reuters reported Friday.
> 
> The main purpose of his visit was to discuss new delivery routes for shipments of Russian S-300 surface-to-air missile systems. Several sources, though, told Reuters that Soleimani wanted to talk about how Russia and Iran could help the Syrian government regain full control of the city of Aleppo...........*See more*


----------



## Barmaley

Happy Independence Day, Syria!
Keep fighting invaders who wants to steal your freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721597562558386176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Happy Independence Day, Syria!
> Keep fighting invaders who wants to steal your freedom.


This was the flag of Syria on *17 April 1946*:






Indeed invaders from Iraq, Iran, Russia, Lebanon, Afghanistan will be defeated.



T-Rex said:


> *If this NDF is comprised of this kind of conscripts how are they (the regime) managing to secure victory in the battlefields? Whatever the composition the regime has found the brigade quite useful. So, that's another side of the story. *


Assad has 1000 times more artillery power.
1000 times more tanks.
air force.
rebels were backstabbed by ISIS
rebels are mostly poor peasants

So u should ask how rebels still able to resist and preserve positions? - the reason is that rebels are volunteers who fight for their homes and freedom, while Assadists are either mercenary invaders or poor forced slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Red-Bull



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ptldM3 said:


> You are still in high school. Don't act like you have any military experience. CTIS is a 4 word acronym, what specifically it stands for, you have not stated.
> 
> As for the 360 degree sight, it's almost always referred to as a 'panoramic sight' or 'hunter killer' even many company brochures as well as experienced tankers, ones in documentaries and ones I have met in real life refer to a sight as 'panoramic sight'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 30 years old, you on the other hand is a school boy. The TURMS-T has been seen as far as Deir ez Zor as well as photographed. There has also been reports of T-72s with the TURMS-S outside Aleppo.
> 
> You and @500 have a redicolous logic, just because there is a limited number of T-72s with the TURMS-T, in your heads, means that there is no way that T-72 which clearly has TURMS-T features can be a TURMS-T according to you two idiots
> 
> 
> 
> There is by far less T-90s in Syria then T-72s with TURMS-T upgrades yet I can find videos of T-90s and dozens of pictures.
> 
> How is this possible?
> 
> View attachment 300770
> 
> 
> View attachment 300771
> 
> 
> View attachment 300772


...
You literally just contradicted yourself.
My age doesn't matter, nor does yours, but you're the one yapping about it.
No T-72 TURMS-T has been spotted in Aleppo. Deir Ez Zour doesn't make sense either, since it's BESIEGED. I am not aware of any RG brigades in Deir who have the T-72 TURMS in their possession.

Furthermore, we are not talking about TURMS-T only, but about TURMS-T equipped tanks with the panoramic sight. Which are ONLY found in Damascus. Their main job is surveillance from Qasioun. Oryx blog has already reported about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

When crazy people are in charge, only in Iran:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721788193381687297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721597562558386176



The republic of India will want a stronger Asad Regime in Syria. 

Because it is where our interests lies. 

We welcome the president of Syria with great regards. 

No 3rd nation can dictate our foreign policy. 

Our relations with Israel are unique and based upon mutual benefits and common problems. We are as usual thankful to Israel for its support to India and the relations between two nations will continue to blossom.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iran, our enemy:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

So whos gaining more ground rapidly in the recent events?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.timesofisrael.com
*Syria rebels vow armed response to regime ceasefire ‘violations’*



> BEIRUT — Several of Syria’s key opposition factions said Monday they were launching an armed response to what they alleged were regime “violations” of a ceasefire agreement in the war-torn country.
> 
> “After the increase of violations by regime forces that included targeting displaced people and continuous bombing of residential neighborhoods, we declare the start of the battle in response,” said a statement signed by 10 armed rebel groups.
> 
> The truce, brokered by Russia and the United States, has seen violence dip significantly across Syria but fighting has recently flared in several regions, particularly around second city Aleppo.
> 
> Among the groups to sign the Monday statement was Jaish al-Islam, the most powerful rebel faction in Eastern Ghouta, an opposition stronghold east of Damascus.
> 
> A key figure in Jaish al-Islam is Mohammed Alloush, who is also the chief negotiator for Syria’s main opposition body, which is currently participating in UN-brokered peace talks in Geneva.
> 
> Alloush on Sunday called for renewed attacks on regime forces, despite the shaky truce.
> 
> “Don’t trust the regime and don’t wait for their pity,” he wrote on Twitter. “Strike them at their necks (kill them). Strike them everywhere.”
> 
> Also among the signatories was Ahrar al-Sham, a powerful Islamist group that has been fighting alongside al-Qaeda’s local affiliate around Aleppo........*See more*


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> .
> Assad has 1000 times more artillery power.
> 1000 times more tanks.
> air force.
> rebels were backstabbed by ISIS
> rebels are mostly poor peasants
> 
> So u should ask how rebels still able to resist and preserve positions? - the reason is that rebels are volunteers who fight for their homes and freedom, while Assadists are either mercenary invaders or poor forced slaves.


*
Isn't this an irony, an assrahelli talking about people fighting for their homes and freedom? Look, if you think I'm a hypocrite like you, you're wrong. I support the Syrian people fighting against the Asad regime but also support the legitimate Palestinian cause.*


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *Isn't this an irony, an assrahelli talking about people fighting for their homes and freedom? Look, if you think I'm a hypocrite like you, you're wrong. I support the Syrian people fighting against the Asad regime but also support the legitimate Palestinian cause.*


There is no any irony. I support Palestinian state.

Meanwhile rebels capture Khirbat al Naqous in Ghab plain and Nahshaba and Rasha in Latakia today

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=35.648090&lon=36.325264&z=14&m=b
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=35.736237&lon=36.193857&z=15&m=b











Assad retaliates by barrel bombing rebel towns:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red-Bull

500 said:


> Assad retaliates by barrel bombing rebel towns:


very good, that's exactly how one should deal with jihadists but I think the first video at least is 'fake', meaning that it's an older video stamped with a wrong date.


----------



## beast89

Malik Alashter said:


> So what grank is?.



Grand

Still waiting for Saudi royals to send their men


----------



## 500

33 years ago Hezbollah terrorists (called Islamic Jihad Organization then) blew US embassy killing 60 people.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Barmaley said:


> Happy Independence Day, Syria!
> Keep fighting invaders who wants to steal your freedom.



So , Why did Russia back off while Aleppo was on verge of being besieged ?


----------



## 500

Russian news agency video of failed Assadist attack on Handarat in Aleppo. Palestinians were used as cannon fodder, a Russian advisor was present too:











They look like unorganized herd of sheeps.



The SiLent crY said:


> So , Why did Russia back off while Aleppo was on verge of being besieged ?


Thats not just Russia. Number of Shia cannon fodder also drastically reduced compare to previous months. Previously Assadists were attacking simultaneously on several fronts, now they cant find enough people to storm one El Eis hill in Aleppo. Probably they expended all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

I can't believe 500 is still doing this daily at such a mature age whilst still claiming to be a neutral expert observer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

f1000n said:


> I can't believe 500 is still doing this daily at such a mature age whilst still claiming to be a neutral expert observer.


No doubt 500 would appreciate an occasional "thank-you" from the many readers who benefit from his posts.

Thank you, 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Solomon2 said:


> No doubt 500 would appreciate an occasional "thank-you" from the many readers who benefit from his posts.
> 
> Thank you, 500.



A terrorist cheerleader doesn't need a thank you. A person who cheers for Al-Qaeda and similar minded groups on a daily basis not only doesn't need it, but actually doesn't deserve a tiny bit of respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

By:europe.newsweek.com
*Barrel Bombs Rain Down on Syria's Besieged Daraya*


> A disturbing new video from the local government in Daraya shows the frightening impact of barrel bombs that have been decimating Syrian cities.
> 
> Shot by the Local Council of Daraya City and released through the international human rights organization Amnesty International, the video shows the ferocious barrel bombs raining down from airplanes and helicopters onto buildings, reducing them to smoke and rubble.
> The Syrian government primarily uses barrel bombs in areas where it claims there are terrorists and rebels. The crude weapons consist of containers such as barrels or gas canisters filled with shrapnel and sometimes chemicals. The injuries are often complex and deadly.
> 
> When asked what barrel bombs do, a young girl wearing glasses says in the video: “They want to kill me.” Later, residents are seen digging a half-buried body out of the rubble with their bare hands.
> 
> While Daraya, a southwest suburb of Damascus, has been spared the devastation of barrel bombs since a cessation of hostilities went into effect on February 26, Amnesty says residents “continue to suffer from severe food and medical shortages and no electricity.”
> 
> Officials in Daraya, which has been under siege for more than 1,255 days, said 6,800 barrel bombs were dropped in the area between January 2014 and February 2016, resulting in the deaths of 42 civilians, including 17 children. Last month, the U.N. World Food Program said Daraya residents have been reduced to eating grass because food supplies cannot reach the area. Many mothers are unable to produce breast milk due to malnutrition.
> 
> Amnesty International says it hopes the video “will spur the international community to redouble its demands on the Syrian government to grant immediate lifesaving humanitarian access to Daraya and all areas still under siege.” The footage was recorded between December 2014 and February 2016.
> 
> “It is absolutely outrageous—though not surprising—that the Syrian government has continued to bombard and starve its own civilians,” Magdalena Mughrabi, Middle East and North Africa interim deputy program director at Amnesty International, said in a statement. “And it is unacceptable that the UN and other influential international players are not doing more to address the critical situation in Daraya and other besieged locations.”
> 
> Daraya is one of six besieged areas, which includes parts of Eastern Ghouta, that have not been granted government permission to receive humanitarian aid as of March 26, one month after cessation of hostilities began...........*See more*


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> I can't believe 500 is still doing this daily at such a mature age whilst still claiming to be a neutral expert observer.


No one is absolutely neutral. I dont post false or even unconfirmed news. When I saw wrong news posted by pro rebel members I mentioned it.

Difference is that I never saw pro rebels here making sickening Goebbels lies like "they gassed own children to blame cute Assad", "they starve own children to blame cute Assad". On the other hand pro Assadists do it all the time even moderators and think tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Russian-made T-90A tank captured by Jabhat al-Nusra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> A terrorist cheerleader doesn't need a thank you. A person who cheers for Al-Qaeda and similar minded groups on a daily basis not only doesn't need it, but actually doesn't deserve a tiny bit of respect.


LOL typical Khamenaist logic:

1) Those who blow up civilian buses and markets are "heroes".
2) Those who fire indiscriminate rockets at civilian towns are "resistance".
3) Those who drop barrel bombs on markets are civilized army.
4) Those who starve entire towns with civilians are good guys.

But those who kill Khamenaist soldiers and blow up their tanks are "tirarisrs".

Today Assad barrel bombs killed 45 people in Maarat an Nouman and Kafranbel towns. Both are far away from frontline and crowded with civilians. Pure terror with zero military value.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> LOL typical Khamenaist logic:
> 
> 1) Those who blow up civilian buses and markets are "heroes".
> 2) Those who fire indiscriminate rockets at civilian towns are "resistance".
> 3) Those who drop barrel bombs on markets are civilized army.
> 4) Those who starve entire towns with civilians are good guys.
> 
> But those who kill Khamenaist soldiers and blow up their tanks are "tirarisrs".
> 
> Today Assad barrel bombs killed 45 people in Maarat an Nouman and Kafranbel towns. Both are far away from frontline and crowded with civilians. Pure terror with zero military value.


List of Zionism ethnic cleansings and murderings against women, children and defenseless villagers:

Past Zionist-Jewish Terrorism - Some Historical Facts
---

There were some protests against Arab monarchies/regimes in 2011-2012. For example in Jordan, Saudi, Bahrain, and their monarchies didn't change and west didn't arm animals to topple those regimes.

Syria was safe before wicked Zionists and your satellite countries such as Turkey and Saudi sent lunatic salafi/wahhabi jihadis for destroying Syria (Paradise of the ME) and for sake of I$rahell and US.

Most of Syrian people are cursing U.S, Qatar, Turkey and Saudi day and night and 99% of them prefer Syrian army and regime over your jihadi rats. 

Now support your terrorists as much as you want Zionist.


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> There were some protests against Arab monarchies/regimes in 2011-2012. For example in Jordan, Saudi, Bahrain, and their monarchies didn't change and west didn't arm animals to topple those regimes.



Jordan and Saudi protests ended with minor casualties. Bahrain was suppressed by foreign Saudi invasion with minor casualties as well.

In Syria Assad shot hundreds protesters with guns, it did not help. Then he sent tanks killing thousands. It did not help. Then he used artillery killing tens of thousands. It did not help. Then he started barrel bombing killing hundreds of thousands. Still did not help.



> Most of Syrian people are cursing U.S, Qatar, Turkey and Saudi day and night and 99% of them prefer Syrian army and regime over your jihadi rats.


Syrians dont want to fight for Assad. hats why he is forced to import sectarian mercenaries from all over the world to survive.


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> A terrorist cheerleader doesn't need a thank you. A person who cheers for Al-Qaeda and similar minded groups on a daily basis not only doesn't need it, but actually doesn't deserve a tiny bit of respect.


I don't see 500 cheerleading terrorists. On the other hand, haven't _you_ been cheerleading the Iranian mullahs' terrorist satrapies and puppets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Solomon2 said:


> I don't see 500 cheerleading terrorists. On the other hand, haven't _you_ been cheerleading the Iranian mullahs' terrorist satrapies and puppets?



Problem is, I don't consider Hezbollah as terrorists, they are actually far far better than IDF or U.S army, they have more dignity and honor. But, your country does consider AQ as terrorists and @500 is cheering for them and similar groups day and night. Only because you don't see something doesn't mean it's not there.

Yes I do support Hezbollah and I'm proud of that, are you proud that your dear Zionist friend is cheering for AQ? You should be, because Israel's roots are not different much compared to these groups.



500 said:


> LOL typical Khamenaist logic:
> 
> 1) Those who blow up civilian buses and markets are "heroes".
> 2) Those who fire indiscriminate rockets at civilian towns are "resistance".
> 3) Those who drop barrel bombs on markets are civilized army.
> 4) Those who starve entire towns with civilians are good guys.
> 
> But those who kill Khamenaist soldiers and blow up their tanks are "tirarisrs".
> 
> Today Assad barrel bombs killed 45 people in Maarat an Nouman and Kafranbel towns. Both are far away from frontline and crowded with civilians. Pure terror with zero military value.



Zionist's logic:
Those who fight to take back their stolen land from Zionists are terrorists, but thousands of bloodthirsty terrorists‌ with many foreigners among them fighting against legitimate gov of Syria are freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> A Zionist's mind:
> Those who fight to take back their stolen land from Zionists are terrorists -


And does a Muslim like yourself change his mind when it's _demonstrated _that the_ Zionists _aren't the thieves in the story? 

_The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4, close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes... it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country -_

Just laugh and brazen it out, right? 

The Syrians embraced unjustifiable Israel-hatred for decades. The tyrants of Syria and most other Arab countries encouraged it as an easy way to divert their subjects' energies from their own oppression. But that also meant promoting a culture that rejected individual rights and rule-of-law business in favor of violent extremism and wealth-by-conquest. Anger building for decades, waiting for an opportunity...after the West failed to support the democrats the remainder naturally asked, "Why should the Assads get all the dough rather than the bold seek it themselves?" - with a "religious" civil war being the inevitable result.

It starts with hating the Jews but never ends there.


----------



## Aramagedon

Solomon2 said:


> I don't see 500 cheerleading terrorists. On the other hand, haven't _you_ been cheerleading the Iranian mullahs' terrorist satrapies and puppets?


Syrian government is legal, unlike 'Arab monarchies which control a country by a family or a king' and have comprehensive support from west and the 'Democracy lover' U.S.

Obviously Syrian army have full right to kill wahhabi/salafi jihadi goons.

==> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elections_in_Syria


*PS.* 80% of Syrian army are Sunni not Shia and wherever Syrian army liberate ground from hands of terrorists, the Syrians there say Allaho Akbar and thank God.

Btw you seem more sane than crazy terrorist lover @500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

2800 said:


> Syrian government is legal, unlike 'Arab monarchies -



*"To vote for anything other than **Bashar al-Assad** is to sign your own death warrant and that of your family, and not to vote at all means you are forfeiting your chance of any kind of future in Syria."* link1, link2

A monarchy doesn't have to be a tyranny. Much of Europe consists of constitutional monarchies. So was Pakistan, at first. The advantage of a constitutional monarchy is that the monarch has oversight of the bureaucracy and calls on tradition. It's long been known that monarchs who establish individual rights, rule-of-law, and secure property rights usually increase their own wealth and that of their people substantially, as long as they avoid making wars.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

The SiLent crY said:


> So , Why did Russia back off while Aleppo was on verge of being besieged ?


I also wonder the answer of that question..why Russia diminished air support?...If Russia wanted, Assad regime already could have take Alepoo...
I know West play with both side and want to prolong the war as much as posdible due to Israel factor...But what is the real plan of Russia ??.

Any how....so far the loser sides in Syria conflict: First Syrian people, Assad regime, Iran, KSA, TR and all regional people... Winners: US and Israel...


----------



## Solomon2

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> ...loser sides in Syria conflict: First Syrian people, Assad regime, Iran, KSA, TR and all regional people... Winners: US and Israel...


While they were far from pleased with him, I think Israelis appreciated that Assad at least kept the Israel-Syria border stable. And the U.S. lost the status quo it had sought to maintain in the region for decades. 

No, the only "winner" is Iran, which has seen the influence of its armies and Iran-supported militias grow and its weapons programs advance in the face of lessened foreign opposition, as the mullahs are seen as "allies" against ISIS and Assad's opponents.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Problem is, I don't consider Hezbollah as terrorists, they are actually far far better than IDF or U.S army, they have more dignity and honor.


* Hezbollah emerged as organization bombing embassies, just yesterday it was anniversary (except it was called Islamic Jihad Organization then). Pure terror and war crime.






* Then Hezbollah started shelling civilian towns with unguided rockets. Pure terror and war crime.

* Then it backstabbed people who supported them for years and started slaughtering them in name of corrupt psychopath dictator. Zero honor.







* Finally it started starving kids in Ghouta and Madaya. Means Hezbollah and all their supporters are lowest form of Nazi scum.








> But, your country does consider AQ as terrorists and @500 is cheering for them and similar groups day and night. Only because you don't see something doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> Yes I do support Hezbollah and I'm proud of that, are you proud that your dear Zionist friend is cheering for AQ? You should be, because Israel's roots are not different much compared to these groups.


Funny thing that before the revolution Assad denied that AQ actually exist. In same time his agent Qaqa was sending kids to fight for AQ in Iraq. But once people revolted against him he started to scream:its all AQ its all AQ. Just like Ghaddafi.








> Zionist's logic:
> Those who fight to take back their stolen land from Zionists are terrorists, but thousands of bloodthirsty terrorists‌ with many foreigners among them fighting against legitimate gov of Syria are freedom fighters.


* Terror is not about motivation, but about METHODS. All Palestinian groups fighting Israel DELIBERATELY use terror methods (starting from stabbing civilians to blowing up markets and firing unguided rockets at neighborhoods), thats fact. Israel is very legitimate recognized by UN government in case u dont know.
* People who fight against government (dictator regime which came to power through a military coupe in case u forgot) I call *rebels*. If you will check dictionary u will see that its excactly what it means.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Assad has killed 50+ people yesterday and injured over 100. Of course, these are all secular airstrikes killing terrorist babies. Ya hussein!
@Serpentine gives 110% approval

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> Syrian government is legal, .



*By going against the majority of Syrians the Asad regime has lost its legitimacy long time ago. Only fascists see him as legitimate, people with conscience abhor homicidal maniacs like Asad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *By going against the majority of Syrians the Asad regime has lost its legitimacy long time ago. Only fascists see him as legitimate, people with conscience abhor homicidal maniacs like Asad.*


well, all data shown majority of Syrian support him


----------



## Broccoli

Rebels got new Fn-6 MANPADS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> well, all data shown majority of Syrian support him


*
Asad refused to step down and participate in a free and fair election like other candidates, this data tells a different story.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *Asad refused to step down and participate in a free and fair election like other candidates, this data tells a different story.*


Are you for real ? All All the problems raise from the fact that cannibal and Co say Assad must not participate in the election.


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Are you for real ? All All the problems raise from the fact that cannibal and Co say Assad must not participate in the election.


1) Assads were in total power for 40 years. During all that time they did not make anything even remotely similar to free elections.
2) Currently despite 100 time advantage in firepower over rebels they survive only due to foreign mercenaries.

Scum Khamenai regime keeps sending child soldiers to keep psychopath dictator on his throne:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Assads were in total power for 40 years. During all that time they did not make anything even remotely similar to free elections.
> 2) Currently despite 100 time advantage in firepower over rebels they survive only due to foreign mercenaries.
> 
> Scum Khamenai regime keeps sending child soldiers to keep psychopath dictator on his throne:


 that's not the point ,we are talking about now not the time of Mr. hafiz assad .


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> Are you for real ? All All the problems raise from the fact that cannibal and Co say Assad must not participate in the election.



*You're twisting what Asad's adversaries want. They are saying Asad can participate in the election if he steps down before the election.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> that's not the point ,we are talking about now not the time of Mr. hafiz assad .


Giraffe was in power for 11 years before the revolt started. And during all that period nothing remotely similar to free elections was conducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Giraffe was in power for 11 years before the revolt started. And during all that period nothing remotely similar to free elections was conducted.


well, in those time Syria constitution was not remotely supported such move , but Assad changed the law at first days of uprising.



T-Rex said:


> *You're twisting what Asad's adversaries want. They are saying Asad can participate in the election if he steps down before the election.*


and can you show me were the Cannibal and Co said such? as I knew they always said Assad must go.
by the way how you want held election if you want to dismantle the government first? who is gonna held 
free election ? Al-Nusra or ISIS?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723170790150000643

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> by the way how you want held election if you want to dismantle the government first? who is gonna held
> free election ? Al-Nusra or ISIS?


*
An interim care-taker government comprised of honest people with neutral attitude towards all participants.*


----------



## Solomon2

Read. 
And _weep_: 

*The Assad Files*
_Capturing the top-secret documents that tie the Syrian regime to mass torture and killings_*.*







*****








""What we see in Syria is an absolute violation of human dignity, and the world cannot evade making a decision on what it wants to do in light of this shame – and neither can we Arabs. What is happening in Syria lies between Hitler's Nazism and Holocaust, the mass graves in Srebrenica [in Bosnia] following the fall of Yugoslavia, or the atrocities in Rwanda... It is a mark of shame for the [Arab] Ummah, which, though it has long boasted of its morality, has failed -"

_Egyptian intellectual Mamoun Fandy_


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723170790150000643



whilst jordanian and saudi troops watch from the sidelines and do not have the guts to help your beheaders. Once Aleppo has fallen......the revolution is over



T-Rex said:


> *An interim care-taker government comprised of honest people with neutral attitude towards all participants.*



too much idealism......doesn't work in reality. Its either Arab nationalists and Iran or wahhabi slaves of america and israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *By going against the majority of Syrians the Asad regime has lost its legitimacy long time ago. Only fascists see him as legitimate, people with conscience abhor homicidal maniacs like Asad.*


It is very easy.

The West made good (for themselves) terrorists to topple Syrian government cause Syria was a powerful anti Israeli country and had stood up against Zionists.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda

http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014

You can also find more sources on internet.

Syria is trying to clean these saudi, turkish, west, rabid dogs and also keep Syria indecomposable.

These rats such as ISIS, al Nusra and Ahrar al Sham etc... are several times more savage than taliban. Syrian army can not step back.
If Syrian army step back then lifes of millions Syrians would be in real danger and these west animals will kill each other and Syrian people.

Moreover the shameless american, turkish, saudi regimes are still supporting these dogs.

The problem is west made goons and Not legal Syrian government.


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *An interim care-taker government comprised of honest people with neutral attitude towards all participants.*


And from where you are going to find honest people who are neutral and they are dabbling in politic ? Don't tell me andromeda .
Honestly haven't you tried that in Afghanistan and Libya and Iraq and ...... ?


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> It is very easy.
> 
> The West made good (for themselves) terrorists to topple Syrian government cause Syria was a powerful anti Israeli country and had stood up against Zionists.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda
> 
> http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014
> 
> You can also find more sources on internet.
> 
> Syria is trying to clean these saudi, turkish, west, rabid dogs and also keep Syria indecomposable.
> 
> These rats such as ISIS, al Nusra and Ahrar al Sham etc... are several times more savage than taliban. Syrian army can not step back.
> If Syrian army step back then lifes of millions Syrians would be in real danger and these west animals will kill each other and Syrian people.
> 
> Moreover the shameless american, turkish, saudi regimes are still supporting these dogs.
> 
> The problem is west made goons and Not legal Syrian government.


Your regime is sending children as cannon fodder for Assad, to murder and ethnically cleanse Syrians. 
Your regime supports indiscriminate bombing of crowded places, industrial scale torture, starving of entire towns.

And you dare to call those who resist "dogs" and "rats"? Little Khamenaist Nazi POS. At least after Maarat an Nouman massacre u could keep quiet for several days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Surprise.. surprise! For me, not really

https://defence.pk/threads/iran-war...ity-should-us-seek-overthrow-of-assad.427683/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Your regime is sending children as cannon fodder for Assad, to murder and ethnically cleanse Syrians.
> Your regime supports indiscriminate bombing of crowded places, industrial scale torture, starving of entire towns.
> 
> And you dare to call those who resist "dogs" and "rats"? Little Khamenaist Nazi POS. At least after Maarat an Nouman massacre u could keep quiet for several days.


*Shut up you Zionist subhuman ISIS terrorist!!*
*

You Israeli berbers have massacred tens of thousands Palestinians including children and women now you are crying for al Qaeda and ISIS dogs you runty palm face terrorist

You are the ones who created and trained ISIS zombies and treat al Nusra rats in your hospitals while you goons are destroying Palestinians houses daily and drive them out from their lands

Hezbollah kicked your arse out of Southern Lebanon in 2000 and Syria will kick your arse out of Jolan soon

You Zionist goons have killed millions of Muslims since 1940's, so keep your filthy Zionist mouth closed you Israeli*

*For every Israeli kid killed
15.8 Palestinian kids have been killed*

http://www.countthekids.org

https://www.mecaforpeace.org/news/one-palestinian-child-killed-every-3-days-israel-13-years-statistics

https://electronicintifada.net/content/invisible-killings-israels-daily-toll-palestinian-children/4263

Past Zionist-Jewish Terrorism - Some Historical Facts

*
Cry for Zombies as much as you want.*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Rest in hell


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723428228245782529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*


BLACKEAGLE said:



Rest in hell


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723428228245782529

Click to expand...

*You are among those 3% Jordani ISIS lovers, it seems or probably a false flagger Zionist.




*
------------------*

*ROT IN HELL

Top ISIS leader is rotting in hell, thank God 
*
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/26/world/middleeast/abd-al-rahman-mustafa-al-qaduli-isis-reported-killed-in-syria.html?referer=
*
At least 75 ISIS terrorists killed by Syrian soldiers in Deir ezzur
*
http://en.abna24.com/service/middle-east-west-asia/archive/2016/04/21/748945/story.html


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> *Shut up you Zionist subhuman ISIS terrorist!!*
> *
> 
> You Israeli berbers have massacred tens of thousands Palestinians including children and women now you are crying for al Qaeda and ISIS dogs you runty palm face terrorist*


Fairy tales. Actually all big massacres of Palestinians were made by ur Assad psychopath regime:

1976 Tal al Zaatar
1983 Tripoli
1985-1987 War on Camps massacres.






Even Sabra and Shatila in 1982 was done by Assad's ally Elie Hobeika.






When after the massacre Hobeika and Jaja fought each other Israel supported Jaja while Assad supported the butcher of Sabra Hobeika. Fact.

Now Assad massacres and starves Palestinians in Yarmouk camp. Nazi style.








> You are the ones who created and trained ISIS zombies and treat al Nusra rats in your hospitals while you goons are destroying Palestinians houses daily and drive them out from their lands


ISIS is nothing but Iraqi Baath. Same as Assad is Syrian Baath. Both same exactly shyt.



> Hezbollah kicked your arse out of Southern Lebanon in 2000 and Syria will kick your arse out of Jolan soon


Israel signed pullout agreement with Lebanon in 1983. Hezbollah (it was called Islamic Jihad and Islamic Amal then) and other Khomeini-Assad goons foiled that agreement as result Israel STAYED in Lebanon for another 17 years.



> *You Zionist goons have killed millions of Muslims since 1940's, so keep your filthy Zionist mouth closed you Israeli*


Qadrillions. LOL where from u take these numbers. As I said since the beginning of first Intifada ~30 years ago about 10 K were killed total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

2800 said:


> You are among those 3% Jordani ISIS lovers, it seems or probably a false flagger Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ------------------*
> 
> *ROT IN HELL
> 
> Top ISIS leader is rotting in hell, thank God
> *
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/26/world/middleeast/abd-al-rahman-mustafa-al-qaduli-isis-reported-killed-in-syria.html?referer=
> *
> At least 75 ISIS terrorists killed by Syrian soldiers in Deir ezzur
> *
> http://en.abna24.com/service/middle-east-west-asia/archive/2016/04/21/748945/story.html


Don't try to paint a picture of savior complex of muslims. No muslim nation on earth has wrought death and destruction as Iran has especially through its support of Assad. History will remember this, and you have trashed all the hardly built trust that you once held with the muslim, in the trash bin just like that. Iran has no credibility any longer, and i would rather ally with Israel even though i truly despise Netanyahu, at least they don't pretend they are the ally of the Muslim Arab world, while you hypocrits support a despot in a foreign nation just for your narrow selfish goals. Shame on you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Zulkarneyn said:


> Don't try to paint a picture of savior complex of muslims. No muslim nation on earth has wrought death and destruction as Iran has especially through its support of Assad. History will remember this, and you have trashed all the hardly built trust that you once held with the muslim, in the trash bin just like that. Iran has no credibility any longer, and i would rather ally with Israel even though i truly despise Netanyahu, at least they don't pretend they are the ally of the Muslim Arab world, while you hypocrits support a despot in a foreign nation just for your narrow selfish goals. Shame on you!


Shame on you for killing 3 million Armenian.

Shame on you terrorists supporters for being the main supporter of ISIS and several lunatic terrorist groups in Syria for 4 years which caused tragedy for Syrian people and migration of thousands to other countries and also destruction of Syria.

Also shame on you for buying oil from nasty Daesh and exporting it to Europe for 3 years.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Fairy tales. Actually all big massacres of Palestinians were made by ur Assad psychopath regime:
> 
> 1976 Tal al Zaatar
> 1983 Tripoli
> 1985-1987 War on Camps massacres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sabra and Shatila in 1982 was done by Assad's ally Elie Hobeika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When after the massacre Hobeika and Jaja fought each other Israel supported Jaja while Assad supported the butcher of Sabra Hobeika. Fact.
> 
> Now Assad massacres and starves Palestinians in Yarmouk camp. Nazi style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is nothing but Iraqi Baath. Same as Assad is Syrian Baath. Both same exactly shyt.
> 
> 
> Israel signed pullout agreement with Lebanon in 1983. Hezbollah (it was called Islamic Jihad and Islamic Amal then) and other Khomeini-Assad goons foiled that agreement as result Israel STAYED in Lebanon for another 17 years.
> 
> 
> Qadrillions. LOL where from u take these numbers. As I said since the beginning of first Intifada ~30 years ago about 10 K were killed total.


Your bullcraps and lies doesn't even worth to see, let alone reading and giving answer.


----------



## Aramagedon

Zulkarneyn said:


> Ah the old classic allegations. These are nothing else than simple allegations. We support ISIS at the same time we are actively fighting them, makes perfect sense. While your government openly support the despot Assad, a man who day in and day out massacres his own people. These Syrians escaping Assads massacre, who is looking after them? Your poor sorry *** country that's unable to feed its own populace, or my country that currently feeds and houses 3 million Syrian refugees that you assisted in creating?
> 
> What's worse, a terrorist organization like ISIS appearing after Assad's crackdown on his own people, massacring etc. Or the result of humiliation of Syrians for years for the sake of extremely unpopularly holding his grib on a power that's possible only through the support of rogue states like Iran and Russia. My words won't penetrate your skull, i know this for a fact, since you are a simple indoctrinated sheep. You ignore the cry and humiliation of a whole country, in fact you support these actions. Therefore you are hereby ignored, i can't tolerate psychopaths who doesn't possess an inch of self-criticisim, intelligence or empathy (emotional intelligence).
> 
> Also i have to remind you. Before majority of Turkish people actually held very favorable view of Iran, prior to your stupid decisions to assist Assad. I despised Israel and their politicians for allowing the massacre of Palestinians. But you know what, now most Turks have smelled the coffee. We would rather befriend an honest foe, than a backstabbing hypocritical "friend" that's helping to orchestrate modern genocide. Dude you have passed Israel in civillian death toll by hundred fold. Enjoy being the most hated country in the Middle East, you have brought this unto yourself.


First of all sheep is your kind and your terrorist president and the ones who voted to him.

Secondly you have received billions $ from Europe for keeping Syrian refugees in camps and not letting them to migrate to Europe.

Thirdly there are 6 millions Afghan refugees in Iran and we never kept them in camps nor received billions foreign cash.

Forthly in human development you are lower than us, your economy is bubble and your people are poor especially those ones in villages. You are a third world country and your people (except the rich ones) are working 24/7.

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.ph...opment_Index&mobileaction=toggle_view_desktop


----------



## Zulkarneyn

2800 said:


> First of all sheep is your kind and your terrorist president and the ones who voted to him.
> 
> Secondly you have received billions $ from Europe for keeping Syrian refugees in camps and not letting them to migrate to Europe.
> 
> Thirdly there are 6 millions Afghan refugees in Iran and we never kept them in camps nor received billions foreign cash.
> 
> Forthly in human development you are lower than us, your economy is bubble and your people are poor especially those ones in villages. You are a third world country and your people (except the rich ones) are working 24/7.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.ph...opment_Index&mobileaction=toggle_view_desktop


It's hard to ignore fools. Turkey hasn't recieved billions for Syrian refugees so, far the expenses have passed 8 billion dollars, not a shilling foreign assistance. Keep supporting a despot who slaughters his own people, retard, you only make yourself the clown of middle east. Don't even dare compare Iran with Turkey, our GDP is double yours. 800 billion USD vs 400 billion USD. Even though your economy solely consist on natural resources, lazy country


----------



## Aramagedon

Lies again!

Turkey and the EU Seek a Deal on Immigration to Europe - The Atlantic

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/03/eu-turkey-migrants-deal/472875/

Turkey Receives $6.6 Billion EU Bribe to Hold Back Refugees - Russia Insider

http://russia-insider.com/en/politics/turkey-receives-66-billion-eu-bribe-hold-back-refugees/ri13276


Today: Turkish border guards 'shoot eight Syrian refugees dead' including women and children trying to reach safety

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...en-and-children-trying-to-reach-a6996696.html


Wikipedia says itself:

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index*


Don't quote me again.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> View attachment 301554



Considering the fact that about 300 Iranians have been killed in Syria since 2011, while nearly 140,000 rebels+ISIS are killed (possibly more), I'd say your picture doesn't really convey the proper message.

And the biggest irony? More terrorists with Saudi nationality are killed in Syria than total number of Iranian/Afghan and Hezbollah casualties combined. And I just counted Saudis, forget about Jordan, Egypt, Tunisia and other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Considering the fact that about 300 Iranians have been killed in Syria since 2011, while nearly 140,000 rebels+ISIS are killed (possibly more), I'd say your picture doesn't really convey the proper message.
> 
> And the biggest irony? More terrorists with Saudi nationality are killed in Syria than total number of Iranian/Afghan and Hezbollah casualties combined. And I just counted Saudis, forget about Jordan, Egypt, Tunisia and other places.


The biggest irony is that US lost 172 people and CAPTURED entire Iraq. 
While Khamenai lost 300 + uncounted number of cannon fodder and also LOST 2/3 of Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> The biggest irony is that US lost 172 people and CAPTURED entire Iraq.


True... but it lost more 4500 soldiers after that and didn't achieve its goals completely after withdrawal. Great achievement. Btw, U.S has superior firepower unlike any other country on planet, comparing it to Iran or any other country is stupid and absurd.

Israel lost 160 soldiers and didn't capture jackshit in south Lebanon. It also lost 66 in Gaza (many among its best commandos) and again didn't achieve much except destroying civilian homes and killing women or children playing on the beach.



500 said:


> While Khamenai lost 300 + uncounted number of cannon fodder and also LOST 2/3 of Syria.



One of the most childish arguments I have ever heard. Not surprised though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> True... but it lost more 4500 soldiers after that and didn't achieve its goals completely after withdrawal.


They achieved everything actually. 



> Great achievement. Btw, U.S has superior firepower unlike any other country on planet, comparing it to Iran or any other country is stupid and absurd.


US fought against army with thousands of tanks not bunch of guys with rusty AK.


> Israel lost 160 soldiers and didn't capture jackshit in south Lebanon.


Israel lost 120 soldiers and captured many villages in high mountain terrain. But capturing territory was not a goal. Goal was to pacify Hezbollah and *it was achieved.*



> It also lost 66 in Gaza (many among its best commandos) and again didn't achieve much except destroying civilian homes and killing women or children playing on the beach.


Everything was achieved. *Israel pacified Hamas*. 

As u can see Israel pacified both Hamas and Hezbollah losing less than 200 soldiers. While Assadists and Khamenaists lost tens of thousands and achieved nothing, except murdering hundreds of thousands and expelling millions more. They actually LOST huge chunks of territory.


----------



## beast89

@BLACKEAGLE when are jordanian and saudi troops entering syria its nearly 3 months..since the dramatic saudi statement? Or is the royal scum as the american papers call salman waiting for a new american president to do your dirty work?


----------



## United

*Syrian missile commodore killed in Latakia fighting*






Hassan Ramadan Mayhoub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

The 'Simpsons' animation about 'Syrian war' in the year 2001, when Bashar Assad had just took power in Syria (2000) and the US was so angry.

The armed Syrian rebels use this flag:







This animation shows that the US was planning to make civil war or use its military power against Syria since 2001 [and after that give Syrians happiness and freedom according to the animation]

9/11 2001 is when that the US [with help of Saudis] made the fake 9/11 and after that got cause to invade Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## Hiptullha

Serpentine said:


> Considering the fact that about 300 Iranians have been killed in Syria since 2011, while nearly 140,000 rebels+ISIS are killed (possibly more), I'd say your picture doesn't really convey the proper message.



Agree with this. The mullah should also be displayed lugging around the collective coffins of the thousands of Syrians and Iraqis whom had perished fighting for him in the two respective countries.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Zulkarneyn said:


> Ah the old classic allegations. These are nothing else than simple allegations. We support ISIS at the same time we are actively fighting them, makes perfect sense. While your government openly support the despot Assad, a man who day in and day out massacres his own people. These Syrians escaping Assads massacre, who is looking after them? Your poor sorry *** country that's unable to feed its own populace, or my country that currently feeds and houses 3 million Syrian refugees that you assisted in creating?
> 
> What's worse, a terrorist organization like ISIS appearing after Assad's crackdown on his own people, massacring etc. Or the result of humiliation of Syrians for years for the sake of an extremely unpopularly despot holding grib on power that's possible only through the assistance of rogue states like Iran and Russia. My words won't penetrate your skull, i know this for a fact, since you are a simple indoctrinated sheep. You ignore the cry and humiliation of a whole country, in fact you support these actions. Therefore you are hereby ignored, i can't tolerate psychopaths who doesn't possess an inch of self-criticisim, intelligence or empathy (emotional intelligence).
> 
> Also i have to remind you. Before majority of Turkish people actually held very favorable view of Iran, prior to your stupid decisions to assist Assad. I despised Israel and their politicians for allowing the massacre of Palestinians. But you know what, now most Turks have smelled the coffee. We would rather befriend an honest foe, than a backstabbing hypocritical "friend" that's helping to orchestrate modern genocide. Dude you have passed Israel in civillian death toll by hundred fold. Enjoy being the most hated country in the Middle East, you have brought this unto yourself. Your current project that's about making "Erdogan" the most hated man in Euroasia, won't work. Erdogan is an intelligent man, who simply doesn't give a fack about international opinion - he says his mind. Your leaders are purely stupid, no one even gives 2 cents about them, and no one knows them


99 % of weapons of ISIS are US and Russia made and 100% of these weapons was registered to inventory of Syrian and Iraqi armies...ISIS even didnt fire a Turkish made pistol bullet by now...But some clowns still calims that Turkey support ISIS... 

It should be questioned that how ISIS could manage to captures these heavy weopans, from SAA and Iraqi armies so easily?....As a matter of fact, The main two weapon suppliers of ISIS SAA and Ira army..

How ISIS could manage to siez the Sunni cities and regions from SAA and Iraqi army and why they hand back these cities over SAA and iraq army so easily?....The war between two sides is just collusion not real...

The ISIS group that operate in Syria and Iraq is a creation of Iran and his bygone extend to Iraqi Al Qaida branch...Now, they have been used as Trojan Horse among Sunnies..
If ISIS was not exist in Syria Most probabely opposition groups would topple Assad regime till end of 2013..
In fact, Sunni groups suffered heavy losses from politic front to military fronts in iraq and Syria due to ISIS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

beast89 said:


> too much idealism......doesn't work in reality. Its either Arab nationalists and Iran or wahhabi slaves of america and israel.



*This is the problem with the asad supporters. When they are told of an election after asad steps down they ask who's going to organize the election and when they are given a reply they cannot point their dirty finger at they say 'too much idealism' because honesty is understandably something they hate the most.*



2800 said:


> It is very easy.
> 
> The West made good (for themselves) terrorists to topple Syrian government cause Syria was a powerful anti Israeli country and had stood up against Zionists.


*
Being anti assrahelli doesn't give someone or a regime the license to commit crimes against humanity. Besides, the assrahellis really do not want asad gone because according to one Zionist on this forum asad kept the assrahelli and Syrian border comparatively peaceful.*


----------



## United

Funeral held today for Iranian 65th Special Forces brigade, killed in Aleppo















Afghan Father holds photo of his 16years old son Mohammad hossein rezaei of IRGC's fatemiun killed in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> 99 % of weapons of ISIS are US and Russia made and 100% of these weapons was registered to inventory of Syrian and Iraqi armies...ISIS even didnt fire a Turkish made pistol bullet by now...But some clowns still calims that Turkey support ISIS...
> 
> It should be questioned that how ISIS could manage to captures these heavy weopans, from SAA and Iraqi armies so easily?....As a matter of fact, The main two weapon suppliers of ISIS SAA and Ira army..
> 
> How ISIS could manage to siez the Sunni cities and regions from SAA and Iraqi army and why they hand back these cities over SAA and iraq army so easily?....The war between two sides is just collusion not real...
> 
> The ISIS group that operate in Syria and Iraq is a creation of Iran and his bygone extend to Iraqi Al Qaida branch...Now, they have been used as Trojan Horse among Sunnies..
> If ISIS was not exist in Syria Most probabely opposition groups would topple Assad regime till end of 2013..
> In fact, Sunni groups suffered heavy losses from politic front to military fronts in iraq and Syria due to ISIS...


ISIL and all of terrorists groups (FSA, etc...) are directly created by west, Israel and US puppets to topple Syrian government which is a strong enemy for israel and a close ally with Iran [nightmare of israel].

They wanted to make second Afghanistan and used the same method.

The goal was topple Syrian government as a strong enemy for israel by civil war or military involmemen and convert Syria into a scorched-earth for i$rael. Before Syria they used same experiences in Iraq and Libya. (destroy the central governmet and ruin that Muslim country for sake of Zionism and US interests)


*The former CIA agent: *

_The real god father of ISIL is U.S. Senator John McCain, their_ _mentor and father figure, the man who has met with them_ _encouraged them, and interceded in getting them money,_ _weapons and military training. . . . Weapons for ISIL are tracked_ _through Turkey, up to the Black Sea ports, traded through transit routes through Georgia and backtracked to arms dealer ties to Israel, the CIA, MI6 and France.”_

• The akp's Turkey is critical in the Mideast
o They refuse to allow American forces use their bases for troops or aircraft to attack ISIS who are Sunni extremists.
o They have received all of their military weapons and training from the U.S. because they are a NATO country. We have provided these weapons as Foreign Aid.
o Currently, they provide supplies and money to the ISIL. They sell the oil from ISIL that the ISIL has stolen from Irag and then tried to steal from the Kurds. This supplies the ISIL with food, supplies and money to pay their troops and to buy more weapons.
• The Beheadings are possibly Psyops and were performed by intelligence agencies – probably of the U.S. and UK. (17). They are used to inflame the people to “kill” the new enemy and start another war. The Psyops use:
° Very professional camera use, editing software and skills displayed in the videos provided on the first “beheading”.
° Access to the Internet from remote locations is not possible. Internet uploading capabilities, social networking capabilities are used but not detected by any intelligence agency.
° Professional Image Editing Software and Skills
° They know how to cut and splice sections of the images to produce the desired effect of disconnecting a head from a body.
° It is necessary to have a production department to do this editing with multiple camera angles, consistent daylight on their subjects and multiple cameras.
° They edit out any blood using Photoshop drop shadows of the head sitting on a corpse.
° ISIS / ISIL intelligence operations that are outwardly superior to CIA / Mossad.
° They formed quickly and became ISIL overnight with a clear mission to attack Iraq.
° They have hidden faces with British accents and never allow a single ISIL leader to be identified.
° Secrecy – no One knows who ISIS is.
° Secret data bases
° Secret material suppliers – There is an endless supply of Water, Food and Meals coming from Turkey but not admitted to by the intelligence agencies .
° Secret sources of money – Untraceable money and endless spending
° Intelligence services say they cannot identify bank accounts
° Raw bureaucratic power to control information – the second video was removed from the internet. It was provided by the company that supplied false Osama bin Laden videos and acknowledged as a CIA asset. Therefore, it probably is also false.

*Background and Origin of the ISIL*

Now let us look at ISIL. ISIL is a recent conglomeration of Sunni Islamic extremists born in Syria among the “rebels”. Research on the internet reveals an interesting story on these psychopaths – anyone who beheads another is from a
different age or a psychopath in my book. I will briefly outline the history of the modern ISIL.

The U.S. created this “Frankenstein” monster and now it must be killed. On September 3, 2014, Retired Lt. Gen. Tom McInerney admitted: “We Helped Build ISIS.” This was achieved through the overthrow of Libya, the African country that had the highest
Muslim standard of living in 2010 before the US and NATO troops invaded and killed its King. For the Muslim population, life was better before his death. The history is below:
• Zbigniew Brzezinski was directly involved in the funding and arming the Islamic extremists in Pakistan and Afghanistan in order to weaken the Soviets. Ten years of war collapsed the Soviet Union. However, the U.S. used the Mujahedin extremists to displace the Soviets. Reportedly, Brzezinski is also Obama’s handler.
• This Afghanistan operation is no secret anymore. Officially, the US government’s arming and funding of the Mujahedeen was a response to the Soviet invasion in December of 1979. However, in his memoir entitled ‘From the Shadows’ Robert Gates, director of the CIA under Ronald Reagan and George Bush Senior, and Secretary of Defense under both George W. Bush and Barack
Obama, revealed that the US actually began the covert operation 6 months prior, with the express intention of luring the Soviets into a quagmire.
• Al-Nusra and ISIS are ideological and organizational decedents of these extremist elements, Mujahedeen, that the US government made use of thirty years ago.
• In Iraq, the US created a breeding ground for these extremists by invading Iraq in 2003. The vacuum of power left by removal of Saddam Hussain created AlQaeda in Iraq. From this sprang the ISIS in Syria. Had it not been for Washington’s attempt at toppling Assad by arming, funding and training shadowy militant groups in Syria, there is no way that ISIS would have been capable of
storming into Iraq in June of 2014.
• With funding provided by Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar, a Libyan arsenal was smuggled to Syria via Turkey (a NATO ally) in what Pulitzer-Prize-winning journalist, Seymour Hersh described as “rat lines” in orde r for the West to use its jihadist Arab proxies to take down the Assad regime. As o f now, IS has reportedly about a 30% penetration of Syria.
• The Benghazi Scandals center around arms smuggling. Chris




Brave Men of Integrity

Stevens served as the US government’s liaison to the Libyan rebels since April of 2011. With Ambassador Stevens’ death, the
administration hoped that any direct US involvement in that arms shipment was buried, and Washington would continue to claim that they had not sent heavy weaponry into Syria. I am cynical of our government in this area since I believe that this was the reason the U.S, military was told to “stand down” rather than provide support when the attacks started 11
September 2011. This conjecture will be proven or unproven with the current Congressional inquiry in process. (1,2,3, 4, 5, 6, 7)
• In June of 2014, ISIS made its entry into Iraq from Syria, capturing Mosul, Baiji and almost reaching
Baghdad. The Internet was flooded with footage of
drive-by shootings, large-scale death marches, and
mass graves. In addition, it showed any Iraqi soldier
(Shiite) that was captured was executed.

• ISIS in Syria and Iraq seized large quantities of American military equipment . They took entire truckloads of humvees, helicopters, tanks, and artillery from Syria and added to this hoard with Iraqi Sunni defections. They photographed and videotaped themselves and advertised what they were doing on social media. However, Washington did not try to stop them in clear violation of military
regulations calling for the destruction of military equipment and supplies when friendly forces cannot prevent them from falling into enemy hands . As a result, the ISIS carried this equipment out of Syria into Iraq where they used it in the invasion. (8)

US Ambassador to Libya, Chris Stevens had served as the US government’s liaison to the Libyan rebels since April of 2011. He was killed in September 2011. With Ambassador Stevens dead, any direct US involvement in that arms shipment was buried, and Washington would continue to claim that they had not sent heavy weaponry into Syria. The US military had the means to strike these convoys of equipment leaving Syria but they did not stop the flow from Syria into Iraq. Think about it. U.S., military equipment
supplied to the insurgents in Syria illegally via the Benghazi/Turkey pipeline and justified because they could cause the removal of Assad were now being moved to Iraq by Sunni radicals (ISIS) – our stated enemy – to fight Iraqi loyal Shiites who are supplied with U.S. equipment and advisers. The Gods of war must be laughing.
Why would the U.S. do that?

It is Obama again. Though Obama plays the role of a weak, indecisive, liberal president, this is just a facade. Some presidents, like George W. Bush, relied on overt military aggression. Obama gets the same job done, but with covert means. This is not surprising considering that Zbigniew Brzezinski is reported to be his mentor.

On every level, no matter how you dice it, ISIS is a product of US government’s twisted foreign policy. (9)

*ISIL / ISIS Source of Strength*
The ISIL core got its weapons from the Syrian rebels that were given to them illegally by the U.S. gunrunning started at Benghazi. Subsequently we had two Secretary of States, Hillary Clinton and Bob Kerry who wanted to send the rebels more arms to “remove Assad”. Thus, the U.S. created this “monster” with our irrational international policies. The ISIL army is a diverse group of multinationals.

_*“Stonings to death for adultery”, and “executions, amputations, lashing in public squares regularly on Fridays.” *_They urge that all including children should watch.

*US Position*
This war is a local tribal and religious war and the US should not be there. There are no American interests served by being there. When we entered, we did not do so in a manner to win the respect of the Arabs who like to see strength. It is the reason that they behead people. This proves that they are in charge. We are now reaping the results of our leaderless diplomacy of two Secretary of States that are tolerated not admired by the Arabs.

*Problem Defined*
The U.S. now has a problem. We are there and the ISIL have resorted to a seventh century practice of beheading. This is not civilized. It is a throwback to another era. To modern civilization, we now have a rabid animal on our hands – ISIL. What does one do if one faced with a rabid animal? For instance, if a squirrel, dog, fox or a wolf becomes rabid, what does one do? You must kill it. It seems to me that if in fact, the ISIL is beheading reporters and others that disagree with them, then the civilized nations of the world must kill this rabid animal called ISIS or ISIL However, there is one caution. Because of informed analysis of the videos, some people simply do not believe the beheading video. (11) The video can be seen _*here*_. If it is a fake as this referenced article states, then our fascist government is trying to get Americans to enter another theater of war without Congressional debate or approval. I note that the second “beheading” of a reporter does not have any videos that I can find on the internet. Infowars reports that the Sotloff Video is controlled and released by the Bradley, Matt. The same group that released the fake Osama Bin Laden videos. (12) Specifically,

_*“The Group responsible for discovering Steven Sotloff video is an intelligence asset specializing in war on terror propaganda.”*_

In 2007, SITE, Search for International Terrorist Entities,




Neocons

provided fake Osama bin Laden videos that were released by the White House. SITE has ties to the John Hopkins School
of Advanced International Studies (SAIS) where Paul Wolfowitz was dean before he left and created the Bush doctrine along with Richard Perle. It was titled, “A Clean Break” and was
prepared for Netanyahu. The study called for (1) the overthrow of Saddam Hussein and (2) waging a proxy war against Assad in Syria.

A second video that no one can see and analyze is very suspicious because no one can see it and the source is suspect. I note that both the John Foley and the Steven Sotloff beheading videos are timed precisely before the Obama ISIS speech on 10 September 2014. Nonetheless, for our purposes in this
article, we assume it is not a fake, the beheading took place, and then this poses a question of what should be done. This is the position that the U.S. has taken.


----------



## beast89

T-Rex said:


> *This is the problem with the asad supporters. When they are told of an election after asad steps down they ask who's going to organize the election and when they are given a reply they cannot point their dirty finger at they say 'too much idealism' because honesty is understandably something they hate the most.*



yes elections will sort everything out in your world. This whole civil war is about voting thats why saudis care about it so much. Furthermore find me our ideal neutral candidates that you are harping about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Alawite State terrorists (Syrian Baath) committed another two terror attacks today: 15 killed in Aleppo, 12 killed in Douma. There is no any combat in that area just murder in sake of murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Tehran offered Syrian President Bashar Assad and his family an asylum in Iran from where he could safely command his army, but the leader refused to leave the war-torn country, Iranian Intelligence Minister Mahmoud Alavi said Saturday.*






MOSCOW (Sputnik) – According to the official, quoted by Lebanon's Al Mayadeen broadcaster, the offer was extended by Qasem Soleimani, the commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards' foreign operations wing. Assad reportedly motivated his refusal to flee the state saying that his family is no different from “any Syrian family and they will remain in Damascus.”


Syria has been in a state of civil war since 2011, with forces loyal to Assad fighting several opposition factions and extremist groups. Unlike the West, supporting the so-called Syrian moderate opposition, Tehran and Moscow maintain that the Syrian president is the legitimate authority in the country.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/world/20160423/1038495852/syria-iran-assad-asylum.html#ixzz46f1zaQhS


----------



## T-55

EXCLUSIVE: Interethnic coalition takes on the IS group in Syria


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

2800 said:


> ISIL and all of terrorists groups (FSA, etc...) are directly created by west, Israel and US puppets to topple Syrian government which is a strong enemy for israel and a close ally with Iran [nightmare of israel].
> 
> They wanted to make second Afghanistan and used the same method.
> 
> The goal was topple Syrian government as a strong enemy for israel by civil war or military involmemen and convert Syria into a scorched-earth for i$rael. Before Syria they used same experiences in Iraq and Libya. (destroy the central governmet and ruin that Muslim country for sake of Zionism and US interests)
> 
> 
> *The former CIA agent: *
> 
> _The real god father of ISIL is U.S. Senator John McCain, their_ _mentor and father figure, the man who has met with them_ _encouraged them, and interceded in getting them money,_ _weapons and military training. . . . Weapons for ISIL are tracked_ _through Turkey, up to the Black Sea ports, traded through transit routes through Georgia and backtracked to arms dealer ties to Israel, the CIA, MI6 and France.”_
> 
> • The akp's Turkey is critical in the Mideast
> o They refuse to allow American forces use their bases for troops or aircraft to attack ISIS who are Sunni extremists.
> o They have received all of their military weapons and training from the U.S. because they are a NATO country. We have provided these weapons as Foreign Aid.
> o Currently, they provide supplies and money to the ISIL. They sell the oil from ISIL that the ISIL has stolen from Irag and then tried to steal from the Kurds. This supplies the ISIL with food, supplies and money to pay their troops and to buy more weapons.
> • The Beheadings are possibly Psyops and were performed by intelligence agencies – probably of the U.S. and UK. (17). They are used to inflame the people to “kill” the new enemy and start another war. The Psyops use:
> ° Very professional camera use, editing software and skills displayed in the videos provided on the first “beheading”.
> ° Access to the Internet from remote locations is not possible. Internet uploading capabilities, social networking capabilities are used but not detected by any intelligence agency.
> ° Professional Image Editing Software and Skills
> ° They know how to cut and splice sections of the images to produce the desired effect of disconnecting a head from a body.
> ° It is necessary to have a production department to do this editing with multiple camera angles, consistent daylight on their subjects and multiple cameras.
> ° They edit out any blood using Photoshop drop shadows of the head sitting on a corpse.
> ° ISIS / ISIL intelligence operations that are outwardly superior to CIA / Mossad.
> ° They formed quickly and became ISIL overnight with a clear mission to attack Iraq.
> ° They have hidden faces with British accents and never allow a single ISIL leader to be identified.
> ° Secrecy – no One knows who ISIS is.
> ° Secret data bases
> ° Secret material suppliers – There is an endless supply of Water, Food and Meals coming from Turkey but not admitted to by the intelligence agencies .
> ° Secret sources of money – Untraceable money and endless spending
> ° Intelligence services say they cannot identify bank accounts
> ° Raw bureaucratic power to control information – the second video was removed from the internet. It was provided by the company that supplied false Osama bin Laden videos and acknowledged as a CIA asset. Therefore, it probably is also false.
> 
> *Background and Origin of the ISIL*
> 
> Now let us look at ISIL. ISIL is a recent conglomeration of Sunni Islamic extremists born in Syria among the “rebels”. Research on the internet reveals an interesting story on these psychopaths – anyone who beheads another is from a
> different age or a psychopath in my book. I will briefly outline the history of the modern ISIL.
> 
> The U.S. created this “Frankenstein” monster and now it must be killed. On September 3, 2014, Retired Lt. Gen. Tom McInerney admitted: “We Helped Build ISIS.” This was achieved through the overthrow of Libya, the African country that had the highest
> Muslim standard of living in 2010 before the US and NATO troops invaded and killed its King. For the Muslim population, life was better before his death. The history is below:
> • Zbigniew Brzezinski was directly involved in the funding and arming the Islamic extremists in Pakistan and Afghanistan in order to weaken the Soviets. Ten years of war collapsed the Soviet Union. However, the U.S. used the Mujahedin extremists to displace the Soviets. Reportedly, Brzezinski is also Obama’s handler.
> • This Afghanistan operation is no secret anymore. Officially, the US government’s arming and funding of the Mujahedeen was a response to the Soviet invasion in December of 1979. However, in his memoir entitled ‘From the Shadows’ Robert Gates, director of the CIA under Ronald Reagan and George Bush Senior, and Secretary of Defense under both George W. Bush and Barack
> Obama, revealed that the US actually began the covert operation 6 months prior, with the express intention of luring the Soviets into a quagmire.
> • Al-Nusra and ISIS are ideological and organizational decedents of these extremist elements, Mujahedeen, that the US government made use of thirty years ago.
> • In Iraq, the US created a breeding ground for these extremists by invading Iraq in 2003. The vacuum of power left by removal of Saddam Hussain created AlQaeda in Iraq. From this sprang the ISIS in Syria. Had it not been for Washington’s attempt at toppling Assad by arming, funding and training shadowy militant groups in Syria, there is no way that ISIS would have been capable of
> storming into Iraq in June of 2014.
> • With funding provided by Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Qatar, a Libyan arsenal was smuggled to Syria via Turkey (a NATO ally) in what Pulitzer-Prize-winning journalist, Seymour Hersh described as “rat lines” in orde r for the West to use its jihadist Arab proxies to take down the Assad regime. As o f now, IS has reportedly about a 30% penetration of Syria.
> • The Benghazi Scandals center around arms smuggling. Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brave Men of Integrity
> 
> Stevens served as the US government’s liaison to the Libyan rebels since April of 2011. With Ambassador Stevens’ death, the
> administration hoped that any direct US involvement in that arms shipment was buried, and Washington would continue to claim that they had not sent heavy weaponry into Syria. I am cynical of our government in this area since I believe that this was the reason the U.S, military was told to “stand down” rather than provide support when the attacks started 11
> September 2011. This conjecture will be proven or unproven with the current Congressional inquiry in process. (1,2,3, 4, 5, 6, 7)
> • In June of 2014, ISIS made its entry into Iraq from Syria, capturing Mosul, Baiji and almost reaching
> Baghdad. The Internet was flooded with footage of
> drive-by shootings, large-scale death marches, and
> mass graves. In addition, it showed any Iraqi soldier
> (Shiite) that was captured was executed.
> 
> • ISIS in Syria and Iraq seized large quantities of American military equipment . They took entire truckloads of humvees, helicopters, tanks, and artillery from Syria and added to this hoard with Iraqi Sunni defections. They photographed and videotaped themselves and advertised what they were doing on social media. However, Washington did not try to stop them in clear violation of military
> regulations calling for the destruction of military equipment and supplies when friendly forces cannot prevent them from falling into enemy hands . As a result, the ISIS carried this equipment out of Syria into Iraq where they used it in the invasion. (8)
> 
> US Ambassador to Libya, Chris Stevens had served as the US government’s liaison to the Libyan rebels since April of 2011. He was killed in September 2011. With Ambassador Stevens dead, any direct US involvement in that arms shipment was buried, and Washington would continue to claim that they had not sent heavy weaponry into Syria. The US military had the means to strike these convoys of equipment leaving Syria but they did not stop the flow from Syria into Iraq. Think about it. U.S., military equipment
> supplied to the insurgents in Syria illegally via the Benghazi/Turkey pipeline and justified because they could cause the removal of Assad were now being moved to Iraq by Sunni radicals (ISIS) – our stated enemy – to fight Iraqi loyal Shiites who are supplied with U.S. equipment and advisers. The Gods of war must be laughing.
> Why would the U.S. do that?
> 
> It is Obama again. Though Obama plays the role of a weak, indecisive, liberal president, this is just a facade. Some presidents, like George W. Bush, relied on overt military aggression. Obama gets the same job done, but with covert means. This is not surprising considering that Zbigniew Brzezinski is reported to be his mentor.
> 
> On every level, no matter how you dice it, ISIS is a product of US government’s twisted foreign policy. (9)
> 
> *ISIL / ISIS Source of Strength*
> The ISIL core got its weapons from the Syrian rebels that were given to them illegally by the U.S. gunrunning started at Benghazi. Subsequently we had two Secretary of States, Hillary Clinton and Bob Kerry who wanted to send the rebels more arms to “remove Assad”. Thus, the U.S. created this “monster” with our irrational international policies. The ISIL army is a diverse group of multinationals.
> 
> _*“Stonings to death for adultery”, and “executions, amputations, lashing in public squares regularly on Fridays.” *_They urge that all including children should watch.
> 
> *US Position*
> This war is a local tribal and religious war and the US should not be there. There are no American interests served by being there. When we entered, we did not do so in a manner to win the respect of the Arabs who like to see strength. It is the reason that they behead people. This proves that they are in charge. We are now reaping the results of our leaderless diplomacy of two Secretary of States that are tolerated not admired by the Arabs.
> 
> *Problem Defined*
> The U.S. now has a problem. We are there and the ISIL have resorted to a seventh century practice of beheading. This is not civilized. It is a throwback to another era. To modern civilization, we now have a rabid animal on our hands – ISIL. What does one do if one faced with a rabid animal? For instance, if a squirrel, dog, fox or a wolf becomes rabid, what does one do? You must kill it. It seems to me that if in fact, the ISIL is beheading reporters and others that disagree with them, then the civilized nations of the world must kill this rabid animal called ISIS or ISIL However, there is one caution. Because of informed analysis of the videos, some people simply do not believe the beheading video. (11) The video can be seen _*here*_. If it is a fake as this referenced article states, then our fascist government is trying to get Americans to enter another theater of war without Congressional debate or approval. I note that the second “beheading” of a reporter does not have any videos that I can find on the internet. Infowars reports that the Sotloff Video is controlled and released by the Bradley, Matt. The same group that released the fake Osama Bin Laden videos. (12) Specifically,
> 
> _*“The Group responsible for discovering Steven Sotloff video is an intelligence asset specializing in war on terror propaganda.”*_
> 
> In 2007, SITE, Search for International Terrorist Entities,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neocons
> 
> provided fake Osama bin Laden videos that were released by the White House. SITE has ties to the John Hopkins School
> of Advanced International Studies (SAIS) where Paul Wolfowitz was dean before he left and created the Bush doctrine along with Richard Perle. It was titled, “A Clean Break” and was
> prepared for Netanyahu. The study called for (1) the overthrow of Saddam Hussein and (2) waging a proxy war against Assad in Syria.
> 
> A second video that no one can see and analyze is very suspicious because no one can see it and the source is suspect. I note that both the John Foley and the Steven Sotloff beheading videos are timed precisely before the Obama ISIS speech on 10 September 2014. Nonetheless, for our purposes in this
> article, we assume it is not a fake, the beheading took place, and then this poses a question of what should be done. This is the position that the U.S. has taken.



The point that is i agree with you, yes this war a dirty game years ago planned by West....So eventually this war not wll end accorting to desire of Assadists or oppositions...Any side shouldnt wating for victory in vein..West wont let neither oppositions nor Assadist to win the war ..West tries to prolong the war as much as possible...All sides easily have been fooled like a little girl....All sides, Assadists, oppotipns, Iran, KSA, TUR are hardly losers...
If Iran, KSA and Turkey cannot reach at any common solution they all lose more together with their belover Assadists and oppositions...
....and by this way devision of Syria will be inevitable in ncoming years...After it happenned Iran, KSA and Turkey just will drink a glass of cool water...

As for ISIS..The ISIS brunch of Iraq and Syria is an creation of Iran. But the other groups of ISIS like the ones in Libya, Egypt, Afghanistan, Nigeria etc..are creations of West...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

2800 said:


> The 'Simpsons' animation about 'Syrian war' in the year 2001, when Bashar Assad had just took power in Syria (2000) and the US was so angry.
> 
> The armed Syrian rebels use this flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This animation shows that the US was planning to make civil war or use its military power against Syria since 2001 [and after that give Syrians happiness and freedom according to the animation]
> 
> 9/11 2001 is when that the US [with help of Saudis] made the fake 9/11 and after that got cause to invade Afghanistan and Iraq.


LOL
You do realize that was a generic episode that had nothing to do with Syria, right?

And the fact that you have to pull at so many strings to use a TV show as *evidence* of some international conspiracy 10 years in advance shows your stupidity.

Over the last few days 100 people have been killed and over 200 injured thanks to Assad's airstrikes all over Syria (namely Idlib, Aleppo, and Damascus countryside governorates)

*All the Iranians here are in support of said airstrikes.*

Meanwhile, Syrians eliminate Iranian filth from our lands, I can see 65th brigade members crying. "Special forces" turned into fertilizer, couldn't even take Tal al Eis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723953731209953281

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

beast89 said:


> yes elections will sort everything out in your world. This whole civil war is about voting thats why saudis care about it so much. Furthermore find me our ideal neutral candidates that you are harping about.



*In a despotic state free and fair election is something that is seen as something unnecessary, this shows how much most people other than a few sycophants hate the despots.*


----------



## Madali

I wish this thread has less of emotional, propagandist tirades and more actual news. After 1024 pages, I think we sort of know which side everyone is, and no amount of arguments is going to change anyone's mind, so why not focus more on objective facts?


----------



## United

4600+ houses handed over to Syrian Refugees at Zaatari Jordan funded by public donations in SaudiArabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Alawite State terrorists (Syrian Baath) committed another two terror attacks today: 15 killed in Aleppo, 12 killed in Douma. There is no any combat in that area just murder in sake of murder.



I wish you were brave enough to post the truth but you keep embarrassing yourself repeatedly .

The terrorists were the ones that shelled government controlled areas for days and killed lots of innocent civilians and then attacked West-Aleppo .

I'm not supporting Syrian Air force attacks on civilians in return but if they don't do that , What is going to stop the terrorists from blind mortar shells on pro government neighborhoods ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*The Syrian Army and the country's National Defense Forces launched fresh attacks against Daesh strongholds in the central province of Homs, forcing the terrorists to retreat from their positions.*






© AFP 2016/ STRINGER
Russian, Syrian Bombers Deliver Big Surprise to Daesh Supply Line, Combat Vehicles Near Raqqa
The Syrian Army and the country's National Defense Forces (NDF) in Homs province in central Syria, prompting jihadists to retreat, the Iranian news agency FARS reported.



FARS quoted military sources as saying that the Syrian troops attacked Daesh forces in the territories between the recently-liberated cities of Quaryatayn and Palmyra and along the strategically important Palmyra-Raqqa highway, in an assault that lefty dozens of terrorists dead and many more wounded.

"A number of hilltops have been recaptured in the Bardeh Mountains and the government forces have started to fortify their positions in the newly-captured lands," the sources said.







© SPUTNIK/ ANDREY STENIN
Sappers of the Syrian government forces. File photo
The new attacks came shortly after reports that the Syrian Army and the NDF have considerably advanced against Daesh terrorists in the eastern part of Homs province, restoring security to more regions near Palmyra and deploying their troops near part of Homs Province which is considered the most energy-rich region in the country. Quaryatayn, to the west of Palmyra, was liberated earlier this month; in August, 2015 Daesh terrorists captured the town, abducted 320 of its citizens including 60 Christians, and destroyed a 1,500 year-old Christian monastery.

According to the sources, "the Syrian government forces pushed the ISIL terrorists back from a long chunk of Palmyra-Raqqa the highway and have positioned their forces around the Arak oilfields."

"The rapid advances of the Syrian Army and popular forces against Daesh in the eastern part of Homs province will end the terrorist group's rule over the oil and gas fields," the sources added.







© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
Syrian PM to Sputnik: Syrian Army Has Crossed 'Turning Point' in Fight Against Terrorism
Syria has been mired in a civil war since 2011, with forces loyal to the country's President Bashar Assad fighting a number of opposition factions and extremist groups, including Daesh and the Al-Nusra Front, which have been blacklisted as terrorist organizations by many countries, including Russia.


In February 2015, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2268, endorsing a Russia-US agreement on the cessation of hostilities in Syria; the ceasefire came into force shortly thereafter, on February 27, and fighting throughout much of the country subsided. However, Daesh and the Al-Nusra Front were not included in the truce.

Between September 30, 2015 and March 14, 2016, the Syrian Army's anti-terror efforts were backed by an extensive Russian air campaign. During that period, more than fifty Russian warplanes, including Su-24M, Su-25 and Su-34 jets, conducted precision airstrikes on Daesh and Al-Nusra targets in Syria at the behest of President Assad.







© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
Syrian Army Sticking to Ceasefire Regime, Coordinating With Russian Military
However, on March 14 Russian President Vladimir Putin announced that the Russian Aerospace Forces unit had fulfilled its mission in Syria and that its withdrawal would begin the following day. Nonetheless, Russian air power was used by Assad's forces in the liberation of the ancient city of Palmyra.


Moscow will maintain a military presence in Syria, although a deadline for a complete pullout has not yet been announced. Putin also indicated that Russian forces will remain at the port of Tartus and Hmeymim Airbase.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160424/1038515335/syria-army-daesh.html#ixzz46kGelzsL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

United said:


> 4600+ houses handed over to Syrian Refugees at Zaatari Jordan funded by public donations in SaudiArabia



still waiting for saudi forces. Zahran Alloush and other beheaders would still be alive today if the gulf intervened. With friends like these who needs enemies lol


----------



## bidonv

By:www.reuters.com
*Kurdish forces to keep territory taken from Syrian govt forces under Qamishli truce*


> Regional Kurdish security forces will keep territory taken from pro-Syrian government forces during a three-day outbreak of violence in northeastern Syria, a truce document announced on Sunday showed, with both sides to release prisoners taken during the clashes.
> 
> Fighting broke out between Kurdish Asayish forces and pro-Syrian government security forces on Wednesday in Qamishli, near the Turkish border. A peace accord took effect at 3:30 p.m. (1230 GMT) on Friday and the truce was holding on Sunday.
> 
> A Syrian Kurdish YPG official said this was the second biggest outbreak of fighting between President Bashar al-Assad's government and regional Kurdish forces since Syria's civil war began in 2011.
> 
> During the fighting, Asayish forces seized control of a number of government-controlled positions in the city of Qamishli in Hasaka province as well as its main prison.
> 
> The truce agreement said "the prevailing military situation will be maintained as it is," indicating territory taken from government control will not be returned.
> 
> Syrian Kurdish regional interior minister Canaan Barakat, speaking in Qamishli on Sunday to announce the terms of the truce, said 17 civilians, 7 Asayish members and 3 YPG members had been killed in the clashes.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based group tracking the five-year-old war in Syria, said 22 members of Syrian government forces died and 80 were taken prisoner. It said 23 civilians died during government shelling of Kurdish-controlled areas.
> 
> The agreement also said: the structure of the pro-government national defense forces present in Qamishli will be reconsidered; prisoners and detainees taken by both sides will be released; compensation will be paid to civilians who lost relatives or suffered material damage during government shelling; and, *the regime is to no longer interfere in the local society.*
> 
> The truce also stipulated the state of emergency in the city should be lifted. The Observatory said life is slowly returning to normal but the main market remains closed.
> 
> Qamishli, near the Turkish border, is mostly controlled by Kurdish security forces, *though pro-Assad forces still hold a few areas in the city center, and its airport. This co-existence is largely peaceful.*
> 
> Syrian Kurdish forces now dominate wide areas of northern Syria and set up their own government there. Syria has become a patchwork of areas controlled by the government, an array of rebel groups, Islamic State militants, and Kurdish militia.
> 
> Mediators have struggled to get Syria's combatants to honor a Feb. 27 cessation of hostilities deal to enable peace talks to proceed. On Friday, the U.N. special envoy for Syria vowed to take the talks into next week despite a walkout by the main armed opposition with both sides gearing up to escalate the war.................*See more*


----------



## beast89

T-Rex said:


> *In a despotic state free and fair election is something that is seen as something unnecessary, this shows how much most people other than a few sycophants hate the despots.*



cool, finish your sociopolitical non-fiction book. Still you couldn't find a single neutral candidate becasue the world isn't perfect. In an ideal world arabs would be nationalistic and independent and would have dignity and wouldn't be slaves of america and israel, wouldn't be killing each other left right and center. If arabs fight arab nationalism then they are traitors at the end of the day.


----------



## Blackmoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723875585672523776


----------



## T-Rex

beast89 said:


> cool, finish your sociopolitical non-fiction book. Still you couldn't find a single neutral candidate becasue the world isn't perfect. In an ideal world arabs would be nationalistic and independent and would have dignity and wouldn't be slaves of america and israel, wouldn't be killing each other left right and center. If arabs fight arab nationalism then they are traitors at the end of the day.



*According to you the world should stop looking for honest leaders and settle for leaders like Hitler because you think honest and decent people do not exist in this world. Well, just because I'm talking to a cynic doesn't mean the world is without decent people. I was never a pessimist, pessimism is for the losers.*


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> I wish you were brave enough to post the truth but you keep embarrassing yourself repeatedly .
> 
> The terrorists were the ones that shelled government controlled areas for days and killed lots of innocent civilians and then attacked West-Aleppo .
> 
> I'm not supporting Syrian Air force attacks on civilians in return but if they don't do that , What is going to stop the terrorists from blind mortar shells on pro government neighborhoods ?


Assad's Alawite State (Dowla Alawiya fi-Sham) did not stop its terrorist bombings for a second. Before yesterday massacre he massacred 50 people in Maarat an Nouman and Kafranbel. So its rebels who retaliate.

Besides your theory does not explain why Assad scum bombed Douma. Next time check before jumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724173145364697088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

so aleppo is a nusra stronghold even according to the Gulf master lol

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/defense-department-nusra-aleppo-putin-assad-2016-4


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Assad's Alawite State (Dowla Alawiya fi-Sham) did not stop its terrorist bombings for a second. Before yesterday massacre he massacred 50 people in Maarat an Nouman and Kafranbel. So its rebels who retaliate.
> 
> Besides your theory does not explain why Assad scum bombed Douma. Next time check before jumping.




1. Stuck to Aleppo , I was refering to Aleppo . You must have forgotten to mention mortar and chemical attacks against people in Aleppo !

2. No Alewite state , Syria and Syrian people from Sunnis , Alewites , Shias , Christians , Druze , Jews etc . Unlike the terrorists in the opposition you can clearly see different ethnics and groups in NDF and the army unless you keep denial attitude here .

3. Why are you kicking such a fuss ? , I clearly stated that I am against attacking civilians by both sides .



BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724173145364697088



They at least try that and have been attacked by Zionists dozens of times as a proof .

What have the Jordanian , Saudi , Egyptian , Qatari , Kuwaiti , Bahraini , Turkish etc kings / Presidents and people done against Zions rather than daily sharing wives program !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> 1. Stuck to Aleppo


Means: ignore daily violations of cease fire and terror by Assad and only talk when rebels retaliate.



> I was refering to Aleppo . You must have forgotten to mention mortar and chemical attacks against people in Aleppo !


OK lets check Aleppo. Here its destruction map:






Clearly rebel areas are attacked tenfolds more.



> 2. No Alewite state , Syria and Syrian people from Sunnis , Alewites , Shias , Christians , Druze , Jews etc . Unlike the terrorists in the opposition you can clearly see different ethnics and groups in NDF and the army unless you keep denial attitude here .


Bla bla bla. In fact we have Alawite junta brutally ruling country. And now it imports sectarian scum from all over the world to slaughter own population.



> 3. Why are you kicking such a fuss ? , I clearly stated that I am against attacking civilians by both sides .


You against attacking civilians yet you support the biggest murderer of civilians in 21th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> 1. Stuck to Aleppo , I was refering to Aleppo . You must have forgotten to mention mortar and chemical attacks against people in Aleppo !
> 
> 2. No Alewite state , Syria and Syrian people from Sunnis , Alewites , Shias , Christians , Druze , Jews etc . Unlike the terrorists in the opposition you can clearly see different ethnics and groups in NDF and the army unless you keep denial attitude here .
> 
> 3. Why are you kicking such a fuss ? , I clearly stated that I am against attacking civilians by both sides .
> 
> 
> 
> They at least try that and have been attacked by Zionists dozens of times as a proof .
> 
> What have the Jordanian , Saudi , Egyptian , Qatari , Kuwaiti , Bahraini , Turkish etc kings / Presidents and people done against Zions rather than daily sharing wives program !?


I think its time to say it's over with playing the Muslim card, you are not one of us, you are an outcast country, an enemy, Arab and Muslim counties couldn't have made it clearer in several occasions. Your Mutaa marriage with Israel can't be covered with Taqiya, not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Your Mutaa marriage with Israel


Says the Jordanian.





-----------------------------------------------------------

Opposition sources confirm big losses for terrorists today in failed attack in western Aleppo, 50 killed and 80 injured in an ambush (other sources say 10s of them haven't came back yet instead of using the world killed). Apparently, some of them tried to infiltrate using sewers, but were trapped and killed down there, where they truly belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think its time to say it's over with playing the Muslim card, you are not one of us, you are an outcast country, an enemy, Arab and Muslim counties couldn't have made it clearer in several occasions. Your Mutaa marriage with Israel can't be covered with Taqiya, not anymore.



mate, you forget you kings father back-stabbing the entire arab race. You also forget you and other arab slaves getting high off your israeli cousin on here.



Serpentine said:


> Says the Jordanian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Opposition sources confirm big losses for terrorists today in failed attack in western Aleppo, 50 killed and 80 injured in an ambush (other sources say 10s of them haven't came back yet instead of using the world killed). Apparently, some of them tried to infiltrate using sewers, but were trapped and killed down there, where they truly belong.



those moderate beheaders would be alive if it weren't for gulf cowardice. Just waiting for the disgruntled and betrayed nusra to turn towards jordan and KSA


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> I wish this thread has less of emotional, propagandist tirades and more actual news. After 1024 pages, I think we sort of know which side everyone is, and no amount of arguments is going to change anyone's mind, so why not focus more on objective facts?


Here is an objective fact: Hundreds of deaths all around Syria thanks to SyAAF and RuAF airstrikes that you support. No condemnation on your part, in fact you praise it.



The SiLent crY said:


> I wish you were brave enough to post the truth but you keep embarrassing yourself repeatedly .
> 
> The terrorists were the ones that shelled government controlled areas for days and killed lots of innocent civilians and then attacked West-Aleppo .
> 
> I'm not supporting Syrian Air force attacks on civilians in return but if they don't do that , What is going to stop the terrorists from blind mortar shells on pro government neighborhoods ?


Same argument Israelis use for Gaza yet you seem to 'love' Gazans more than Syrians. Are Syrian lives less valuable to you?



Serpentine said:


> Says the Jordanian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Opposition sources confirm big losses for terrorists today in failed attack in western Aleppo, 50 killed and 80 injured in an ambush (other sources say 10s of them haven't came back yet instead of using the world killed). Apparently, some of them tried to infiltrate using sewers, but were trapped and killed down there, where they truly belong.


LOL
There was no offensive in any part of Aleppo today at all. Why do you like spreading misinformation? Rebels will attack tomorrow at the earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> LOL
> There was no offensive in any part of Aleppo today at all. Why do you like spreading misinformation? Rebels will attack tomorrow at the earliest.


Here is a proof that they killed 50 and injured 80:






Look they found a schoolbag with 20 bullets! I guess they actually killed 50 quadrillion and injured another 70 pentazillions.

I am sure it will enter in all schoolbooks as biggest ambush in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Means: ignore daily violations of cease fire and terror by Assad and only talk when rebels retaliate.
> 
> 
> OK lets check Aleppo. Here its destruction map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly rebel areas are attacked tenfolds more.



I said stuck to Aleppo because you simply ignored 30 people who were killed by the terrorists . It is clear that the destruction is always more in terrorist held neighborhoods due to heavier firepower .




> Bla bla bla. In fact we have Alawite junta brutally ruling country. And now it imports sectarian scum from all over the world to slaughter own population.



Is that supposed to be an answer by a mature person ? . You want to tell me that it's a Sectarian war when people from all religions and ethnics and in government side ?

We have a proverb saying : You can wake someone up who is sleeping but not the one pretending to be asleep . 



> You against attacking civilians yet you support the biggest murderer of civilians in 21th century.



I support Assad because he is the only person that can stop the birth of another Afghanistan and Libya .

Assad = Syria for all Syrians regardless of religion and ethnic .

Al Qaeda / ISIS / Ahrar Ash Sham / Jaysh Al Islam / Jund Al Aqsa = death of millions of Alewites , Druze , Shias , Secularists , Yazidis , Assyrians , etc because mentioned groups have the arrogance to see themselves the only right people in a way that they don't spare their own allies let alone others .



Dr.Thrax said:


> Same argument Israelis use for Gaza yet you seem to 'love' Gazans more than Syrians. Are Syrian lives less valuable to you?



Gazans are fighting against occupation and for their existence and I don't think they have non Palestinians there but Syria ?

We both know that your avatar means nothing rather than a useless symbol . Your beloved Al Qaeda and MB / Takfiri bros in Ahrar and Jaysh Al Islam will take your head as soon as they defeat the government in order to make an Islamic Caliphate like ISIS .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think its time to say it's over with playing the Muslim card, you are not one of us, you are an outcast country, an enemy, Arab and Muslim counties couldn't have made it clearer in several occasions. Your Mutaa marriage with Israel can't be covered with Taqiya, not anymore.



That's an extremely pathetic response on your part and you should be ashamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*مضت 35 سنة على إنشاء الخميني "قيلق القدس" لتحرير فلسطين لم يحرر القدس .. لكنه عاث فساداً في البلدان العربية*

_35 سال پیش در استقرار خمینی " Qilq اورشلیم به " فلسطین را آزاد
اورشلیم شد، آزاد نیست .. اما ویران در کشورهای عربی به بار آورده اند_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Sadiq Adalat Akbari of Tabriz
*
5 years ago the 1st invasion of Daraa began. First siege in the Syrian revolution. 25-4-2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> I said stuck to Aleppo because you simply ignored 30 people who were killed by the terrorists . It is clear that the destruction is always more in terrorist held neighborhoods due to heavier firepower .


Assad did not stop bombings for a day, slaughtering hundreds civilians. Plus ur excuse does not explain Assad slaughter in other places far away from Aleppo.



> Is that supposed to be an answer by a mature person ? . You want to tell me that it's a Sectarian war when people from all religions and ethnics and in government side ?
> 
> We have a proverb saying : You can wake someone up who is sleeping but not the one pretending to be asleep .


Assad is a sectarian Alawite dictatorship. All power positions are manned by Alawites. Currently it is holding primarily thanks to foreign sectarian militias (over dozen Iraqi brigades, Afghans, Lebanese Hezbollah, Iranian IRGC, Basij). Among pro-Assad Syrians only battle capable forces are Alawite Tigers, Desert Hawks and Druze Zahreddine forces. All other are either barrel droppers, Shabiha scum and poor drafted guys who are a cannon fodder at most.



> I support Assad because he is the only person that can stop the birth of another Afghanistan and Libya .


Syria today is far far far worse than Libya.



> Assad = Syria for all Syrians regardless of religion and ethnic .


Syria pre Baath was much more democratic and free.

Assaid is psychopath maniac who is barrel bombing markets in order to hold for another day on throne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Iranian (IRGC) & Lebanese Hezbollah took part in another failed offensive against Kurds in Tuz
Now they trying again in Kirkuk interesting to see direct involvement of Iranian (IRGC) & Lebanese Hezbollah


Meanwhile in Baghdad.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

US President Barack Obama confirmed plans to dramatically increase the American troop presence in Syria by deploying an additional 250 personnel, bringing the total to 300. He said the troops would help drive out the Islamic State terrorist group.
The move, which was first reported by the media, will once again contradict Obama’s 2013 promise of not putting any _“American boots on the ground in Syria.”_

_“Just as I have approved additional support for Iraqi forces against ISIL (Islamic State, previously ISIS/ISIL - RT), I've decided to increase US support for local forces fighting ISIL in Syria,”_Obama said.

_“A small number of US special operations forces are already on the ground in Syria,”_ he said. _“Their expertise has been critical as local forces have been driving ISIL out of key areas. So given the success, I have approved the deployment of up to 250 additional US personnel in Syria, including special forces, to keep up this momentum.”_

It was not immediately clear how many of those 250 troops would be added to special operations, medical or intelligence support. According to Obama, they will be involved in special operations as well as in training and assisting Syrian opposition forces to fight IS.

Read more

Speaking in Hannover, Germany, Obama said NATO members can and should do more to fight Islamic State.

_"In Syria and Iraq we need more nations contributing to their campaign. We need more nations contributing trainers to help build up local forces in Iraq. We need more nations to contribute economic assistance to Iraq so it can stabilise liberated areas and break the cycle of violent extremism so that ISIL cannot come back,"_ he said.

Obama is visiting Germany to discuss various foreign policy issues, including Syria, Ukraine, Libya and the controversial Trans-Atlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP) deal.

He is meeting top European officials, including German Chancellor Angela Merkel, British Prime Minister David Cameron, French President Francois Hollande and Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi.

The first time Obama broke his 2013 promise of no “American boots on the ground in Syria” was when he sent 50 US special operations forces to Syria last year, claiming the move as a “counterterrorism” measure and not a step closer to a ground invasion.


Obama won the presidency first time around in 2008 by pledging to bring peace to the Middle East. However, in recent years, decisions were made to keep adding US troops in the region to help control numerous conflicts.

Obama’s decision to boost the number of American troops on the ground in Syria brings up issues concerning the previous failures of the US train and equip program that dealt with unreliable opposition fighters.

The Pentagon gave up on the training part of the project in October, after senior Obama administration officials admitted that the US had only trained a handful of fighters, despite the program’s $500 million budget.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660764840353468416
Moreover, it was revealed in September that one group of trainees had surrendered one quarter of their US-supplied weapons, ammunition, and vehicles in exchange for safe passage through territory held by another rebel group affiliated with Al-Qaeda.

This boost to American ground force also raises legal concerns for Obama. An expansion of the US role highlights that America is in war against IS, which under the Constitution requires congressional authorization, which Obama has never received.

In addition to more troops in Syria, the Pentagon announced last week that 217 additional military personnel and Apache helicopters will be sent to Iraq, largely in an advisory capacity, on how to fight Islamic State. The additional troops will bring US troop levels in Iraq to 4,087.

The US-led coalition has been carrying out airstrikes against IS in Iraq and Syria since mid-2014. However, the US involvement in Syria began without the approval of the Syrian government of President Bashar Assad.

https://www.rt.com/news/340798-us-syria-more-troops/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.npr.org
*Obama: U.S. Will Send 250 Additional Military Personnel To Syria*


> Updated at 6:00 a.m.
> 
> President Obama announced Monday that the U.S. will send up to 250 additional military personnel to Syria. The announcement signals a significant expansion of the American military presence in the country, from 50 personnel up to 300.
> 
> Still, it is not likely that this escalation indicates a large-scale intervention in Syria, where a fragile cease-fire has done little to slow violence. The partial truce, brokered by the U.S. and Russia in February, has not slowed attacks leveled by the regime of President Bashar Assad against rebel-held regions.
> 
> "Over the last few days, we have seen significant regime attacks on opposition-held areas that have killed large numbers of civilians in the city of Aleppo, where we have seen footage of attacks on civilian apartment blocks, Douma, near Damascus, and earlier in the week in the province of Idlib," explains NPR's Alice Fordham, who also notes reports of opposition shelling.
> 
> The cease-fire, while not finished, "certainly looks in tatters in terms of the situation on the ground," she reports.
> 
> Yet, as recently as Sunday, in a meeting with German Chancellor Angela Merkel, President Obama reiterated his concern — and his assertion that his administration is seeking peace primarily through negotiations, rather than a major military intervention.
> 
> "We remain deeply concerned about the upsurge in fighting in Syria over the last several days," Obama said. "And we continue to agree that the only real, durable solution is a political solution that moves Syria towards an inclusive government that represents all Syrians."
> Dispatch From A Divided City: The Confusing Plight Of Qamishli
> 
> Manaf Ibrahim takes a break from making sandwiches in a small town close to an airstrip he believes the U.S. is using to supply its advisers on the ground in eastern Syria.
> Parallels
> A Remote Syrian Airstrip Hints At A Growing American Military Role
> 
> The Wall Street Journal, which first reported the president's decision, said the boost in American troops will aim to bring together Kurdish forces, in northeastern Syria, with their Sunni Arab counterparts in an eventual assault on Raqqa, which is held now by Islamic State militants.
> 
> But a closer relationship with Kurdish fighters isn't likely to please U.S. ally Turkey — which, according to the WSJ, "sees the Kurds as a threat as that group seeks greater autonomy in the region."..........See more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

United said:


> *مضت 35 سنة على إنشاء الخميني "قيلق القدس" لتحرير فلسطين لم يحرر القدس .. لكنه عاث فساداً في البلدان العربية*
> 
> _35 سال پیش در استقرار خمینی " Qilq اورشلیم به " فلسطین را آزاد
> اورشلیم شد، آزاد نیست .. اما ویران در کشورهای عربی به بار آورده اند_


How out phase can you be? Blaming Iran for the destruction that spineless arab countries have sponsored and contributed to.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Parul said:


> US President Barack Obama confirmed plans to dramatically increase the American troop presence in Syria by deploying an additional 250 personnel, bringing the total to 300. He said the troops would help drive out the Islamic State terrorist group.
> The move, which was first reported by the media, will once again contradict Obama’s 2013 promise of not putting any _“American boots on the ground in Syria.”_
> 
> _“Just as I have approved additional support for Iraqi forces against ISIL (Islamic State, previously ISIS/ISIL - RT), I've decided to increase US support for local forces fighting ISIL in Syria,”_Obama said.
> 
> _“A small number of US special operations forces are already on the ground in Syria,”_ he said. _“Their expertise has been critical as local forces have been driving ISIL out of key areas. So given the success, I have approved the deployment of up to 250 additional US personnel in Syria, including special forces, to keep up this momentum.”_
> 
> It was not immediately clear how many of those 250 troops would be added to special operations, medical or intelligence support. According to Obama, they will be involved in special operations as well as in training and assisting Syrian opposition forces to fight IS.
> 
> Read more
> 
> Speaking in Hannover, Germany, Obama said NATO members can and should do more to fight Islamic State.
> 
> _"In Syria and Iraq we need more nations contributing to their campaign. We need more nations contributing trainers to help build up local forces in Iraq. We need more nations to contribute economic assistance to Iraq so it can stabilise liberated areas and break the cycle of violent extremism so that ISIL cannot come back,"_ he said.
> 
> Obama is visiting Germany to discuss various foreign policy issues, including Syria, Ukraine, Libya and the controversial Trans-Atlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP) deal.
> 
> He is meeting top European officials, including German Chancellor Angela Merkel, British Prime Minister David Cameron, French President Francois Hollande and Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi.
> 
> The first time Obama broke his 2013 promise of no “American boots on the ground in Syria” was when he sent 50 US special operations forces to Syria last year, claiming the move as a “counterterrorism” measure and not a step closer to a ground invasion.
> 
> 
> Obama won the presidency first time around in 2008 by pledging to bring peace to the Middle East. However, in recent years, decisions were made to keep adding US troops in the region to help control numerous conflicts.
> 
> Obama’s decision to boost the number of American troops on the ground in Syria brings up issues concerning the previous failures of the US train and equip program that dealt with unreliable opposition fighters.
> 
> The Pentagon gave up on the training part of the project in October, after senior Obama administration officials admitted that the US had only trained a handful of fighters, despite the program’s $500 million budget.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660764840353468416
> Moreover, it was revealed in September that one group of trainees had surrendered one quarter of their US-supplied weapons, ammunition, and vehicles in exchange for safe passage through territory held by another rebel group affiliated with Al-Qaeda.
> 
> This boost to American ground force also raises legal concerns for Obama. An expansion of the US role highlights that America is in war against IS, which under the Constitution requires congressional authorization, which Obama has never received.
> 
> In addition to more troops in Syria, the Pentagon announced last week that 217 additional military personnel and Apache helicopters will be sent to Iraq, largely in an advisory capacity, on how to fight Islamic State. The additional troops will bring US troop levels in Iraq to 4,087.
> 
> The US-led coalition has been carrying out airstrikes against IS in Iraq and Syria since mid-2014. However, the US involvement in Syria began without the approval of the Syrian government of President Bashar Assad.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/340798-us-syria-more-troops/



*Obama is a coward. He does have what it takes to lead in a war.*



500 said:


> Assad did not stop bombings for a day, slaughtering hundreds civilians. Plus ur excuse does not explain Assad slaughter in other places far away from Aleppo.
> 
> 
> Assad is a sectarian Alawite dictatorship. All power positions are manned by Alawites. Currently it is holding primarily thanks to foreign sectarian militias (over dozen Iraqi brigades, Afghans, Lebanese Hezbollah, Iranian IRGC, Basij). Among pro-Assad Syrians only battle capable forces are Alawite Tigers, Desert Hawks and Druze Zahreddine forces. All other are either barrel droppers, Shabiha scum and poor drafted guys who are a cannon fodder at most.
> 
> 
> Syria today is far far far worse than Libya.
> 
> 
> Syria pre Baath was much more democratic and free.
> 
> Assaid is psychopath maniac who is barrel bombing markets in order to hold for another day on throne.


*
Yes, your description fits very well in Syria. Iran has been turned into a villain in Syria. What the House of Saud could not do in decades, Iran did it to herself in a single year. Talking of shortsightedness, it doesn't get any better than this.*


----------



## Metanoia

If the KSA/UAE/Jordanian nexus and the Turkish/Qatari nexus want they can quite easily put an end the Syrian conflict...and real quick as well. All they need to do is send in their troops.Why haven't they done so is beyond me (not really). In fact KSA and UAE can probably expand on their recent experience in Yemen where they at least managed to secure the South of Yemen from falling into the hands of the Houthis. 

If they're unable to do so then, with all due respect, they should continue supporting the refugees like they do and keep quiet. At least the Iranians, the Iraqis, and the poor Afghanis are paying the price with their flesh and blood by stepping in to save their folks. 

This is a very tough conflict with so many casualties regardless of caste, creed, sect or colour that it has truly numbed my mind even more. It is unfortunate.


----------



## Ceylal

*Syria: Run for your lives!*





The Russians strikes in cooperation with the Syrian ground troops set off a panic in Syria: The army arrested several terrorists of the Islamic State trying to flee disguised as women!

Moreover Russia continues to transport heavy equipment to Syria, to the regular army.

It is clear that once the reclaimed land, Assad will have the material means to enforce.

It also notes the silence of Westerners who must begin to understand that their plans to raid Syria are definitely buried.







warning: _Clarification concerning illustration of pictures from the article: The information developed in this paper reached me through certain channels on the ground in Syria. Wishing as in every article on this website illustrate the text with some photos, so I searched the internet and chose these pictures, taken in Afghanistan a few years ago. This does not alter the fact that the information in this article is strictly accurate, it has also been also given by some official agencies like Sputnik and Russia Today._

https://jeanfouche.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Ceylal said:


> *Syria: Run for your lives!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians strikes in cooperation with the Syrian ground troops set off a panic in Syria: The army arrested several terrorists of the Islamic State trying to flee disguised as women!
> 
> Moreover Russia continues to transport heavy equipment to Syria, to the regular army.
> 
> It is clear that once the reclaimed land, Assad will have the material means to enforce.
> 
> It also notes the silence of Westerners who must begin to understand that their plans to raid Syria are definitely buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warning: _Clarification concerning illustration of pictures from the article: The information developed in this paper reached me through certain channels on the ground in Syria. Wishing as in every article on this website illustrate the text with some photos, so I searched the internet and chose these pictures, taken in Afghanistan a few years ago. This does not alter the fact that the information in this article is strictly accurate, it has also been also given by some official agencies like Sputnik and Russia Today._
> 
> https://jeanfouche.wordpress.com



pics are from afganistan and u r shia mulla fan boy........


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724623254682501120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

United said:


> *مضت 35 سنة على إنشاء الخميني "قيلق القدس" لتحرير فلسطين لم يحرر القدس .. لكنه عاث فساداً في البلدان العربية*
> 
> _35 سال پیش در استقرار خمینی " Qilq اورشلیم به " فلسطین را آزاد
> اورشلیم شد، آزاد نیست .. اما ویران در کشورهای عربی به بار آورده اند_


and what khomeini have to do with all these wars??
ofcourse you will not answer because you only post propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *Obama is a coward. He does have what it takes to lead in a war.*





T-Rex said:


> *Yes, your description fits very well in Syria. Iran has been turned into a villain in Syria. What the House of Saud could not do in decades, Iran did it to herself in a single year. Talking of shortsightedness, it doesn't get any better than this.*


These terrorists are serving for satan,the US and israel, and they have done nothing except destruction and carnage.

The countries that created these satans and supported them should be blamed not Iran.

Did Allah order them [terrorists] to ruin Syria because alawites or Shiites are kafir?

Do Allah like what ISIS, al Nusra and other terrorist groups did to Syrian people? 

Did Allah wish destruction of Syria and then Syria become a zombieland for rabid terrorists? 

Terrorists are bad and demon and Allah is pure and nothing come from Allah except goodness. [[Subhan Allah]]

So terrorists are human satans and all of them will be in hell.

Since you are a religious person I posted this comment in religious and logic way.


----------



## United

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> and what khomeini have to do with all these wars??
> ofcourse you will not answer because you only post propaganda








Ask them...........daily fresh import from syria

The tomb of Khomeini and children's homes in Iran! For all the world knows that a victory of the oppressed, which is repeated by Khamenei in the region find it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

United said:


> pics are from afganistan and u r shia mulla fan boy........


I am north African Berber, and I tell it like it is...
you can drown your sorrow in a bucket of Saudi moonshine if you like. The SAA is rolling back your bearded hyenas and running back home to roost...And it is going to be your blood that they will be after!And we will be drinking a cold beer watching your sorry @sses being deconstructed by your own virus.. 



United said:


> The tomb of Khomeini and *children's homes in Iran!*


camel make fun of his neighbor hamp, but forgot he has one too.....

*http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/saudi-arabia-uncovered/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

United said:


> Ask them...........daily fresh import from syria
> 
> The tomb of Khomeini and children's homes in Iran! For all the world knows that a victory of the oppressed, which is repeated by Khamenei in the region find it here.


Khomeini is a Sayyed and the man who destroyed shah regime if you ask religious people in Iran.

Also Iranian architecture in number one in the world and according to Islamic laws mosques should be large, clean and beautiful. Your post and is so stupid.

Anyway what about Arab sheikhs who own sevreral deluxe palaces and many of their people are poor?


----------



## Aramagedon

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> Do not make a fool out of yourself by comparing the living standards of KSA with Iran. KSA and Saudi Arabians are many, may times richer than Iranians.
> 
> Those people that you have posted are illegal migrants who live in Jeddah. They are not natives nor even citizens.
> 
> The HDI-index of KSA is much bigger than that of Iran as confirmed here.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA is number 39. Iran number 69.
> 
> Likewise the GDP per capita (nominal) of Saudi Arabians is much, much greater than the average Iranian.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita
> 
> The average Saudi Arabian is 5 times richer than the average Iranian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the GCC as a whole. We are talking different galaxies here. There is no comparison between KSA, the GCC and Iran on those fronts. Facts show this clearly.
> 
> KSA is neither sending poor Afghan refugees (some below 18 as documented on many occasions) to die in Syria. Can you imagine KSA sending some of the Pakistani users here who live in KSA to Syria to die?


It's none of my business, I was countering United's stupid post.

Self Edit


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

2800 said:


> It's none of our business, I was counting United's stupid post.
> 
> Anyway if you search 'saudi poverty' or 'poor saudi people' you can find numerous sources...



You are talking about KSA, Syria and Arabs which is not your business.

The reality is the one that I showed to you. Those are pure facts. There can be no comparison. It is like comparing the US with Mexico. It makes no sense. Yes, there are "poor" people in KSA as well but they are not poor compared to the poor in 90% of all other countries of the world and they are a small minority. The poverty line in KSA is much different than the poverty line of Iran and other countries in the region for instance. Similarly a "poor" person in Qatar would be considered rich in Iran. A middle class income person from Iran would be considered poor in KSA. Comparing poverty across borders makes no sense as each single country has their own definition of poverty.

You want Arabs to join hands with you to fight the West and their meddling but all you do is insulting Arabs and that will turn them away from you. Even the only Arab friends you have (Iraqi and Lebanese Shia Arabs) will eventually turn away from you with that rhetoric. Many already have.

Already Arabs have a poor opinion of Iranians due to your regime's policies and your nationalists who write nonsense about Arabs 24/7 and obsess about us. We have similar persons in the Arab world who write similar stuff about Iranians but they are frankly a clear minority.

Anyway this has nothing to do with the Syrian conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> You are talking about KSA, Syria and Arabs which is not your business.
> 
> The reality is the one that I showed to you. Those are pure facts. There can be no comparison. It is like comparing the US with Mexico. It makes no sense. Yes, there are "poor" people in KSA as well but they are not poor compared to the poor in 90% of all other countries of the world and they are a small minority. The poverty line in KSA is much different than the poverty line of Iran and other countries in the region for instance. Similarly a "poor" person in Qatar would be considered rich in Iran. A middle class income person from Iran would be considered poor in KSA. Comparing poverty across borders makes no sense as each single country has their own definition of poverty.
> 
> You want Arabs to join hands with you to fight the West and their meddling but all you do is insulting Arabs and that will turn them away from you. Even the only Arab friends you have (Iraqi and Lebanese Shia Arabs) will eventually turn away from you with that rhetoric. Many already have.
> 
> Already Arabs have a poor opinion of Iranians due to your regime's policies and your nationalists who write nonsense about Arabs 24/7 and obsess about us. Arab-Parast etc. rhetoric that you know very well. We have similar persons in the Arab world who write similar stuff about Iranians but they are frankly a clear minority.
> 
> Anyway this has nothing to do with the Syrian conflict.


Mate do u want I delete my post?

@Bilad al-Haramayn I edited my post which was about Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Can anyone explain me that pic? WTF is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

After last night's disastrous attack in which tens of terrorists were obliterated (admitted by their own accounts), today they launched most number of rockets on gov held civilian areas in months, killing 21 people and injuring nearly 100. It seems last night's attack really hurt them so bad, so they took revenge from civilians.


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *According to you the world should stop looking for honest leaders and settle for leaders like Hitler because you think honest and decent people do not exist in this world. Well, just because I'm talking to a cynic doesn't mean the world is without decent people. I was never a pessimist, pessimism is for the losers.*


the world have many honest people, but if you want to know what will happen to a honest man who enter politic . well you can read history about imam Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> Did Allah order them [terrorists] to ruin Syria because alawites or Shiites are kafir?



*
No, Allah did not tell them to destroy Syria and they did not but Asad and his cronies did. Allah does not tell anyone to accept tyranny just because the ruler happens to be an alawite.*



2800 said:


> Do Allah like what ISIS, al Nusra and other terrorist groups did to Syrian people?



*What is it that ISIS terrorists have done to Syria which the Asad regime hasn't? So, I see no difference between those two evils.*




JEskandari said:


> the world have many honest people, but if you want to know what will happen to a honest man who enter politic . well you can read history about imam Ali.


*
You give example of Ali (R) but forget our beloved Prophet (pbuh).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv

By:www.thedailybeast.com

*U.S. Fears New Missile Race in Syria Would Help ISIS*



> Rebels may turn to the black market for weapons that could take out Syrian, Russian, American aircraft—then there would be no stopping who gets them or what gets shot out of the sky.
> 
> With an already tenuous ceasefire in Syria on the brink of collapse, U.S. officials are concerned that rebel groups could make a new push to acquire shoulder-fired missiles, which could then fall into the hands of ISIS and threaten U.S. and coalition aircraft.
> 
> The lightweight missiles, which are easy to use and transport, also could cross Syria’s borders and threaten civilian aircraft in Jordan and in Egypt, where ISIS is expanding its presence, three officials said. ISIS claimed responsibility for the downing of a Russian jetliner over the Sinai last November. While U.S. intelligence agencies concluded that the group had brought down the plane with a crude bomb, the attack demonstrated ISIS interest in targeting civilian aviation.
> 
> The missiles, known as man-portable air-defense systems, or MANPADs, have introduced an unpredictable and hard-to-defend element to the battlefield. U.S. officials have long resisted arming the rebels with MANPADs, fearing they’ll be obtained by Islamic militants in a country where the U.S. has little ability to control the flow of weapons.
> 
> The CIA believes rebels have obtained a small number of MANPADs, but some fear the prospect of Russian resurrecting its air campaign against Assad’s opponents will push desperate rebels to look for MANPADs anywhere they can find them—including the black market.
> 
> “There is definitively concern about it,” one defense official told The Daily Beast of the ISIS potential to acquire the weapons, either from Syrian regime stockpiles or rebel groups that have been weakened by Russian airstrikes. “If they were to be introduced, there is a real worry that ISIS would target the coalition and eventually target civilian aircraft.”
> 
> Gulf countries, led by Saudi Arabia, have pushed for giving more MANPADs to the rebels, arguing that they would reduce the efficacy of not only the Syrian and Russian air forces. In general, the Russians have targeted rebel forces trying to overthrow Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad, rather than focusing their fire on ISIS.
> 
> Calls to further arm the rebels quieted once the cessation of hostilities took effect two weeks ago and Russian airstrikes against rebel forces decreased. Now, with the ceasefire collapsing, U.S. officials said they’re concerned rebels will try to acquire more MANPADs through the black market. Or worse, coalition partners in the Gulf could try to help arm the rebels, fraying tensions between the U.S. and its allies in the region.
> 
> “Either the coalition or the rebels could get frustrated and reach out to other channels,” a second defense official explained.
> 
> Officials have long been concerned about the proliferation of the weapons in Syria.
> 
> “The place is awash in MANPADs,” Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told reporters in Washington on Monday. Clapper said that an “active procurement network,” as well as a “black market” were responsible for many of the weapons that have ended up in the country.
> 
> “Syria is indeed a hotbed of illicit MANPADS activity and has been for several years now,” Matt Schroeder, a senior researcher with the Small Arms Survey, which tracks the movement and use of the weapons, told The Daily Beast. “We have identified eight different models of MANPADs in Syria since 2012, including recent-generation systems not previously seen outside of government control. Some of these MANPADS are significantly more capable than the missiles most commonly found on the black market.”
> 
> Most of the weapons in Syria are of Russian, Chinese, or Soviet design, the group reports.
> 
> Schroeder said current evidence shows that armed groups are getting the weapons from domestic sources, including looted Syrian government depots, as well as from external sources.Determining precisely where the MANPADs have come from has been difficult, though, because rebels or others along the supply chain have painted over markings on the launch tubes, which is what researchers use to trace the illicit weapons, Schroeder said.
> 
> “The danger that some of the MANPADS currently in Syria could end up in other countries is very real,” Schroeder said. “Most MANPADS are about five feet long and weigh less than 50 pounds—small enough to fit in a small boat, the bed of a pick-up truck, or even the backseat of a car. Preventing their movement across borders in a place like Syria is nearly impossible.”
> 
> As of 2011, the U.S. government had identified 40 civilian aircraft struck by MANPADs, causing 28 crashed and more than 800 deaths, according to the Small Arms Survey.
> Get The Beast In Your Inbox!
> Daily DigestStart and finish your day with the smartest, sharpest takes from The Daily Beast
> Cheat SheetA speedy, smart summary of news and must-reads from The Daily Beast and across the Web
> By clicking "Subscribe," you agree to have read the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy
> 
> So far, U.S. officials believe only a handful of MANPADs have been used in Syria. The Small Arms Survey says there are more than 1 million of the systems have been produced since the late 1960s, by manufacturers in more than two dozen countries.
> 
> “Video footage featuring stockpiles of multiple launch tubes reveals that anti-government forces have acquired at least dozens of MANPADS, but existing data sources do not permit extrapolation beyond this rough minimum estimate,” the group said in a 2014 report.
> 
> But even the relatively small number used in Syria have had a significant effect. In the last month alone, Syrian opposition forces have brought down two Syrian warplanes, in attacks that the Syrian army blamed on MANPADs.
> 
> The Syrian government air campaign, while deadly, has been smaller than Russia’s and used mostly helicopters and cluster bombs. But in the early years of the war, the rebels were able to bring down Syrian aircraft, even if just occasionally, which gave a huge morale boost to the forces fighting Assad.
> 
> The most commonly used MANPAD in Syria is the Chinese-developed FN-6, which first appeared in the country in 2013 when a Syrian Air Force M-18 was shot down near Aleppo. The Free Syrian Army also has used the FN-6 to bring down regime helicopters...............*Read more*


----------



## T-Rex

bidonv said:


> By:www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> *U.S. Fears New Missile Race in Syria Would Help ISIS*


*
Hey, the weapons given to the Iraqi army fell into the hands of ISIS but nobody's saying we're not going to arm the Iraqi army because those weapons may fall in the hands of ISIS. It's just a lame excuse. The US doesn't want to be seen helping the asad regime against the rebels, that's it.*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

The founder of islam army in homs was taken out couple of days ago 

Russian will be using their artillery against rebels and nusra soon whilst Gulfies watch.


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> so aleppo is a nusra stronghold even according to the Gulf master lol
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/defense-department-nusra-aleppo-putin-assad-2016-4


I've been saying here for years: Obama has clear policy in Syria to prolong the war and cause maximum destruction. Thats why they denied weapons to rebels. Thats why they released sanctions from Iran so they could send more Mongol invaders into Syria.Thats why they issued current statement: they want a complete destruction of Aleppo, the main city of Syria.



Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724623254682501120


Are u subscribed to that clown?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *
> You give example of Ali (R) but forget our beloved Prophet (pbuh).*



The Holy Prophet built a nation ,and don't forget God's promise and assistance also the situation he faced was something complete different from what happened in Islamic world after him .

also didn't his death made a very major rift in Islamic world that till today is exploited by power-mongers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Are u subscribed to that clown?


Remember when you used that 'clown' when he claimed Russia has mistakenly killed 11 Hezbollah fighters? He was wrong back then, but you were too happy not to post the junk news here. Now about Aleppo civilian casualties, he is one among hundreds who reported civilian casualties by terrorist shelling in Aleppo.

You see, I have a good memory. You can not play this nonsense with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Remember when you used that 'clown' when he claimed Russia has mistakenly killed 11 Hezbollah fighters? He was wrong back then, but you were too happy not to post the junk news here.
> .


My point is that this guy is in bed with Hezbollah. 90% of time he spams their propaganda. So when he reports on Hezbollah casualties there is no reason not to believe him.

But in other stuff u should not take him seriously:









> Now about Aleppo civilian casualties, he is one among hundreds who reported civilian casualties by terrorist shelling in Aleppo.
> 
> You see, I have a good memory. You can not play this nonsense with me


Why they dont install a simple alert system like in Israel and build some shelters? It would decrease casualties dozens times:











I bet Iran, country that builds systems better than S-300 and launches monkeys into space can easily made it. No?

But we all know that civilian lives are NOTHING for Assad and Khamenai. Not even their own Alawis. Actually they are happy that Sunnis in Aleppo are killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Moscow requests UN to add ISIS-linked groups to official terror list, legitimize attacks on them*

Published time: 26 Apr, 2016 23:25




A Jaysh al-Islam (Army of Islam) militant. © Amer Almohibany / Reuters
Russian anti-terror op in Syria, Syria unrest
The Russian Ambassador to the UN Vitaly Churkin has submitted Moscow’srequest to the Counter-Terrorism Committee Executive Directorate (CTED) Tuesday, asking to add Ahrar Al-Sham and Jaysh al-Islam to the list of the so-called_ “1267/1989/2253 ISIL (Da'esh) and Al-Qaeda Sanctions Committee.”_

According to Churkin the reason _“for this step was the evidence that these organizations, fighting in Syria, are closely linked to terrorist organizations, first of all Islamic State (formerly ISIS/ISIL) and Al-Qaeda, and provide and receive from them financial, material, technical and military support.”_

Groups listed by the UN as terrorist organizations are not included in the Russia-US brokered ceasefire in Syria, and can still be attacked.

Should Russia’s move be supported by all members of the UN Security Council, Ahrar Al-Sham and Jaysh al-Islam, fighting government forces in Syria, will not be part of the truce, which was meant to pave the way to reconciliation between the Syrian government and moderate rebel forces.

_“As of now, in conditions of regular violations of the Syrian ceasefire by Ahrar Al-Sham and Jaysh al-Islam groups, the Russian side has decided to resume the progress of our application for including these organizations under the sanctions regime,”_ Churkin said, adding that Moscow started working on its request several months ago, but paused in order not to _“interrupt the peace process and the dialogue,”_which are not moving along easily.

Last week, Russia’s Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov also said that Russia wanted groups sabotaging the Syrian cease-fire to be put on the UN terror list, citing evidence it had received through its sources.

Lavrov also mentioned that Moscow had wanted them to be put on the terrorist list from the start, but had, as part of a compromise measure, agreed to hold off on demanding it.

On April 22, Churkin told TASS news agency that the process to add more militant groups to the terrorist list was not an easy one, stressing that it does take some time.

_“All members [of the UN Security Council] should agree,”_ he said. _“There needs to be a consensus.”_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724574147477671937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722686335094493184


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> The Holy Prophet built a nation ,and don't forget God's promise and assistance also the situation he faced was something complete different from what happened in Islamic world after him .
> 
> also didn't his death made a very major rift in Islamic world that till today is exploited by power-mongers ?



*The point is our Prophet (pbuh) like everything else in life also did politics and his politics prevailed against his adversaries. So, politics means doom isn't always correct but yes if you do politics like asad is doing it means doom for you in this life and hereafter as well.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *The point is our Prophet (pbuh) like everything else in life also did politics and his politics prevailed against his adversaries. So, politics means doom isn't always correct but yes if you do politics like asad is doing it means doom for you in this life and hereafter as well.*


again the case of holy prophet is different because in all tight situation he had Gods assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> again the case of holy prophet is different because in all tight situation he had Gods assistance.


*
God's assistance is there for all if we follow the footsteps of our Prophet (pbuh). God didn't say politics is for doomed people.*


----------



## RoadRunner401

T-Rex said:


> *No, Allah did not tell them to destroy Syria and they did not but Asad and his cronies did. Allah does not tell anyone to accept tyranny just because the ruler happens to be an alawite.*
> 
> *What is it that ISIS terrorists have done to Syria which the Asad regime hasn't? So, I see no difference between those two evils.*
> *You give example of Ali (R) but forget our beloved Prophet (pbuh).*




T-Rex, See these people are slow, they don't get it, Following House of Saud blindly is the only way to heaven. Because of that instead of 70 virgins you will get 140 virgins twice the fun!!!!!

These people don't understand that Terrorist in Syria were sent by Saudi's on the request of Assad.

They don't understand that fighting the terrorist is the same as being the terrorist.

They don't understand that only CIA approved and installed tyrants are accepted by whichever god T-Rex and other Saudi lovers worship.

Please!!. Use more *bold letters*.


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *God's assistance is there for all if we follow the footsteps of our Prophet (pbuh). God didn't say politics is for doomed people.*


if ,I go and fight with my enemy do God send angels to fight fr me .
if my enemy want to kill me do God Order birds and insects to hide me.

if you think so put forward the name of one person who managed to live as the holy prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadists played it well.

1) Assadists bomb markets in Kafranbel and Maarat an-Numan, slaughtering half hundred people.
2) Rebels "retaliate" by shelling civilians in regime part of Aleppo.
3) Assadists "retaliate" by shelling more civilians in Aleppo and Douma.
4) Rebels again shell Aleppo, Assadists bomb again all over..

Hundreds of killed Sunni civilians, lots of destruction. PROFIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Here is a proof that they killed 50 and injured 80:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look they found a schoolbag with 20 bullets! I guess they actually killed 50 quadrillion and injured another 70 pentazillions.
> 
> I am sure it will enter in all schoolbooks as biggest ambush in history.
> 
> View attachment 301903



Today, Jaish al-Mujahidin released names of its killed members in failed Aleppo offensives. They were killed in sewers where they truly belong. Other accounts already said number of dead has raised to 35, only from this group. And there were various other groups participating in this attack. 

Another failure for you and your brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

T-Rex said:


> *The point is our Prophet (pbuh) like everything else in life also did politics and his politics prevailed against his adversaries.*


*
*
That is not true, Prophet Mohamed, saws, didn't prevail against "within" rebellion..that brought the rise of Omar El khattab and Abu Bakr Assedik.Even his own daughters were against him at the last part of his life.
*




So, politics means doom isn't always correct but yes if you do politics like asad is doing it means doom for you in this life and hereafter as well.

Click to expand...

*Assad was elected by the Syrian. All he did was doing the job , he was elected to do. Defend his country and his citizens against foreign aggression. Everything else is a lot bullshit, fried and refried by the GCC, Israel, the US and Nato. The intervention of the Russian laid bare the lies spread by the invading country. Bringing democracy and freedom ! my @ss! They were after the freedom to run unabated gas pipelines thru the Syrian territory against the Syrian wishes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Today, Jaish al-Mujahidin released names of its killed members in failed Aleppo offensives. They were killed in sewers where they truly belong. Other accounts already said number of dead has raised to 35, only from this group. And there were various other groups participating in this attack.
> 
> Another failure for you and your brothers.
> 
> View attachment 302506


1) Its funny how are always obsessed to prove that I was wrong somewhere.

You claimed that in ambush on 24 April were killed 50 and injured 80 rebels. All Assadists could show as evidence is a *schoolbag with bullets*. Not a single POW or body. Such a huge ambush yet not a single body left? How its even possible? 

Statement you show is from 27 April and tells about death of 21 fighters in Aleppo. In Syrian war were about 50 killed each day there is nothing special about this number. Especially since this April witnessed pretty heavy battles.

2) I am an atheist Jew while rebels are religious Muslims, so I have nothing to do with them. The biggest irony of this conflict is that *religious* Shiites are much closer to rebels than to Alawites, who are 99% secular (and 1% religious have some bizarre religion which is everything but Islam).

Current regime in Iran has nothing to do with Islam however either. They are crazy Khomeini/Khamenai worshipers.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Even his own daughters were against him at the last part of his life.


Which ones daughter stand against her father?.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Which ones daughter stand against her father?.


Both.
I will post a thread written by an Arab writer , if the mods don't delete it..


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Both.
> I will post a thread written by an Arab writer , if the mods don't delete it..


You mean Abu Bakr and Omer daughters stands against the messenger PBUH?.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> You mean Abu Bakr and Omer daughters stands against the messenger PBUH?.


The prophet, saws, daughters..


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> The prophet, saws, daughters..


Stand against him?.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) Its funny how are always obsessed to prove that I was wrong somewhere.
> 
> You claimed that in ambush on 24 April were killed 50 and injured 80 rebels. All Assadists could show as evidence is a *schoolbag with bullets*. Not a single POW or body. Such a huge ambush yet not a single body left? How its even possible?
> 
> Statement you show is from 27 April and tells about death of 21 fighters in Aleppo. In Syrian war were about 50 killed each day there is nothing special about this number. Especially since this April witnessed pretty heavy battles.
> 
> 2) I am an atheist Jew while rebels are religious Muslims, so I have nothing to do with them. The biggest irony of this conflict is that *religious* Shiites are much closer to rebels than to Alawites, who are 99% secular (and 1% religious have some bizarre religion which is everything but Islam).
> 
> Current regime in Iran has nothing to do with Islam however either. They are crazy Khomeini/Khamenai worshipers.



So they didn't teach you Arabic properly in IDF. It clearly says in the statement that 21 were killed in the battle to 'liberate western entrances of Aleppo' which is exactly the same failed offensive I mentioned earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So they didn't teach you Arabic properly in IDF. It clearly says in the statement that 21 were killed in the battle to 'liberate western entrances of Aleppo' which is exactly the same failed offensive I mentioned earlier.


There were many battles in that area in April. Rebels tried to seize Khalidia and Barnah (which they entered and then retreated).

You still have not answered me how possible that after mega ambush with 130 casualties from rebel side (entire company!) Assadists could not find a single body.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> There were many battles in that area in April. Rebels tried to seize Khalidia and Barnah (which they entered and then retreated).
> 
> You still have not answered me how possible that after mega ambush with 130 casualties from rebel side (entire company!) Assadists could not find a single body.


*
Perhaps the bodies were taken to hospitals and that's why the Russians bombed a hospital. This is what the asad supporters would possibly say. Had the rebels possessed (weapons) even 1/3 of what the SAA possesses the table would have been turned. The rebels have superior tactics that's why even with such superiority in weapons the SAA cannot wipe them out.*



RoadRunner401 said:


> T-Rex, See these people are slow, they don't get it, Following House of Saud blindly is the only way to heaven. Because of that instead of 70 virgins you will get 140 virgins twice the fun!!!!!
> 
> These people don't understand that Terrorist in Syria were sent by Saudi's on the request of Assad.
> 
> They don't understand that fighting the terrorist is the same as being the terrorist.
> 
> They don't understand that only CIA approved and installed tyrants are accepted by whichever god T-Rex and other Saudi lovers worship.
> 
> Please!!. Use more *bold letters*.


*
Show me one post where I supported the US installed tyrants and then show one post where you opposed the tyranny by the asad regime. So, please don't put me in your category. As for writing in bold perhaps you should try it. You're most welcome to adopt my style.*



JEskandari said:


> if ,I go and fight with my enemy do God send angels to fight fr me .
> if my enemy want to kill me do God Order birds and insects to hide me.



*Do you think for Allah the only way to help His servants is by sending angels? Allah can surely shape the thoughts and actions of people if He wills. Allah can alter natural factors, Allah can do whatever He wants but He has His ways and His servants need to learn that first.*



Ceylal said:


> That is not true, Prophet Mohamed, saws, didn't prevail against "within" rebellion..that brought the rise of Omar El khattab and Abu Bakr Assedik.Even his own daughters were against him at the last part of his life..


*
That's what the shias believe, don't try it with us. Now I know that shias like you believe that our Prophet (pbuh) was defeated by his own trusted disciples. We believe that our Prophet had known nothing but victory in his life. One of you said that our Prophet was a unique case because he was directly assisted by Allah, if so how could he not know that his trusted disciples were conspiring against him? You see, you argue like the Jews, in the end you get caught by your own words.


*


Ceylal said:


> Assad was elected by the Syrian. .


 *Yes, the way Kim Jong Un is elected in NK. Why do make yourself a laughing stock?*


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> There were many battles in that area in April. Rebels tried to seize Khalidia and Barnah (which they entered and then retreated).


I know how hard it is for you to accept bitter truth, let's leave it. What matters is, tens of terrorists killed in failed offensive.


500 said:


> You still have not answered me how possible that after mega ambush with 130 casualties from rebel side (entire company!) Assadists could not find a single body.



Who said no pic is published? Syrian reporter actually made a full report of the failed offensive, which terrorist sympathizers are whining about her filming dead corpses.

link

--------------

Meanwhile, 53 Nusra allied terrorists killed yesterday attacking YPG allied Jaish al-Thuwar. While they are losing land to ISIS, they thought it's a good time to lose 53 fighters in a failed offensive in North Aleppo.
You can find pics of their bodies here:
Link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I know how hard it is for you to accept bitter truth, let's leave it. What matters is, tens of terrorists killed in failed offensive.
> 
> 
> Who said no pic is published? Syrian reporter actually made a full report of the failed offensive, which terrorist sympathizers are whining about her filming dead corpses.


Again. This is a footage from that saweage you talk about for days:






All they showed is one schoolbag. DOnt tell me that Assadists well known for their necrophilia were shy to show bodies. 

As for your fat fake blond Alawite, her necrophilia is overwhelming even compare to other Assadists. Every time she hears there are couple bodies she runs to make pictures near them. 



> Meanwhile, 53 Nusra allied terrorists killed yesterday attacking YPG allied Jaish al-Thuwar. While they are losing land to ISIS, they thought it's a good time to lose 53 fighters in a failed offensive in North Aleppo.
> You can find pics of their bodies here:
> Link


There is virtyally no any Nusra in N. Aleppo. Its populated by American vetted groups who are NOT fighting Assad. They actually gained lands from ISIS despite backstabbed by Kurds. Similar clowns are now acting in South Syria (New Syrian Army, Alabdo and so on). When recently ISIS approached Dumair they came to save Assads butt.


----------



## Ceylal

*



That's what the shias believe, don't try it with us. Now I know that shias like you believe that our Prophet (pbuh) was defeated by his own trusted disciples. We believe that our Prophet had known nothing but victory in his life. One of you said that our Prophet was a unique case because he was directly assisted by Allah, if so how could he not know that his trusted disciples were conspiring against him? You see, you argue like the Jews, in the end you get caught by your own words.

Click to expand...

*Bullshit, a lot of it! Mohamed saws was aided by Allah like he aided Saddam or Kaddafy...Allah has never talked to any prophet but thru an angel! And the prophet Mohamed saws, like all the prophets that preceded him, had dissent among his followers. The Shia split after the legal succession of the prophet came to light...And to your information, Algerian in their majority are sunnis, and I have said above is common knowledge to all muslims but to the wahab who hijacked the true religion of Islam, a religion of peace and of love thy neighbor to a tasteless , bloody, sectarian bouillabaisse fit for hyenas. Have you given a thought why the ISIS big kahuna chose the name Abu Bakr? He chose it to give him legitimacy to the mayhem and blood that he is causing. Abu Bakr, was a irrational and bloodthirsty too...

*



Yes, the way Kim Jong Un is elected in NK. Why do make yourself a laughing stock?

Click to expand...

*Shut the f---ck up! using insults to hide you dimwitted being and lazy brain! What ever the results were, he was elected by the Syrian people and his election resemble most of the muslim countries elections....your country included!


----------



## 500

500 said:


> I've been saying here for years: Obama has clear policy in Syria to prolong the war and cause maximum destruction. Thats why they denied weapons to rebels. Thats why they released sanctions from Iran so they could send more Mongol invaders into Syria.Thats why they issued current statement: they want a complete destruction of Aleppo, the main city of Syria.


As expected Assad/Russia took US statement as green light to insane bombing of all Aleppo. Destroying only hospital in rebel area and killing doctors.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Pure terror. Nothing more and nothing less.

*At least 202 killed in fresh Aleppo violence *

An injured woman reacts at a site hit by airstrikes in the rebel held area of Old Aleppo. (Reuters)
Reuters, Beirut​
Friday, 29 April 2016

Air strikes on rebel-held areas of Aleppo killed 123 civilians including 18 children during the past seven days of intensified violence in the northern Syrian city, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said on Friday.

Seventy-one civilians, including 13 children, were killed by rebel shelling into government-held areas of the city during the same period, the British-based monitoring group said.

Eight more civilians, including three children, were killed by government shelling into areas not under its control in the city, the Observatory said.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...vilians-killed-in-fresh-Aleppo-violence-.html

How a regime can continue to kill its OWN civilian population in such a systematic way and at this rate baffles me beyond belief. The braindead giraffe is destroying his own country and people for each day. Somebody should assassinate him as soon as possible and thus do Syria, Syrians and the world a huge favor. How can a supposed Arab nationalist and patriot do such things?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit, a lot of it! Mohamed saws was aided by Allah like he aided Saddam or Kaddafy...Allah has never talked to any prophet but thru an angel! And the prophet Mohamed saws, like all the prophets that preceded him, had dissent among his followers. The Shia split after the legal succession of the prophet came to light...And to your information, Algerian in their majority are sunnis, and I have said above is common knowledge to all muslims but to the wahab who hijacked the true religion of Islam, a religion of peace and of love thy neighbor to a tasteless , bloody, sectarian bouillabaisse fit for hyenas. Have you given a thought why the ISIS big kahuna chose the name Abu Bakr? He chose it to give him legitimacy to the mayhem and blood that he is causing. Abu Bakr, was a irrational and bloodthirsty too...


*
Crap!*

*
*


Ceylal said:


> Shut the f---ck up! using insults to hide you dimwitted being and lazy brain! What ever the results were, he was elected by the Syrian people and his election resemble most of the muslim countries elections....your country included!


*
This is how Nazis used to react when they were told what they were. The world hasn't changed much. Too bad that this forum isn't asad's Syria where the truth is silenced by guns but asad has his sycophants here too.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The unquenching thirst for power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> Pure terror. Nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> *At least 202 killed in fresh Aleppo violence *
> 
> An injured woman reacts at a site hit by airstrikes in the rebel held area of Old Aleppo. (Reuters)
> Reuters, Beirut​
> Friday, 29 April 2016
> 
> Air strikes on rebel-held areas of Aleppo killed 123 civilians including 18 children during the past seven days of intensified violence in the northern Syrian city, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said on Friday.
> 
> Seventy-one civilians, including 13 children, were killed by rebel shelling into government-held areas of the city during the same period, the British-based monitoring group said.
> 
> Eight more civilians, including three children, were killed by government shelling into areas not under its control in the city, the Observatory said.
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...vilians-killed-in-fresh-Aleppo-violence-.html
> 
> How a regime can continue to kill its OWN civilian population in such a systematic way and at this rate baffles me beyond belief. The braindead giraffe is destroying his own country and people for each day. Somebody should assassinate him as soon as possible and thus do Syria, Syrians and the world a huge favor. How can a supposed Arab nationalist and patriot do such things?



Funny how you failed to mention that it was terror groups who started massively shelling gov held areas in Aleppo which has killed nearly 90 people till now (yeah, pure terror) and they did it while hiding among civilian homes, streets and schools of Aleppo. This is the main reason of civilian casualties on both sides.

Islamist terrorists, they bring death and destruction no matter where they set foot on.
















And do I need to remind you about thousands of civilians you killed in Yemen? All your crying about civilian casualties is meaningless when you support killing them in Yemen and cry about it in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you failed to mention that it was terror groups who started massively shelling gov held areas in Aleppo which has killed nearly 90 people till now (yeah, pure terror) and they did it while hiding among civilian homes, streets and schools of Aleppo. This is the main reason of civilian casualties on both sides.
> 
> Islamist terrorists, they bring death and destruction no matter where they set foot on.
> 
> View attachment 302849
> View attachment 302850
> View attachment 302851
> View attachment 302852
> 
> 
> And do I need to remind you about thousands of civilians you killed in Yemen? All your crying about civilian casualties is meaningless when you support killing them in Yemen and cry about it in Syria.



I do not buy your arguments at all.

It was Al-Assad and his regime that started murdering their OWN people in the hundreds while they were protesting peacefully throughout Syria. Arresting hundreds more (if not thousands) and torturing many to death, some of them barely 14 year old children, one of whom became an early symbol of the revolution. That was long before any outside forces were involved.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Hamza_Ali_Al-Khateeb

Are you really going to compare such behavior from such a regime with any regime excluding North Korea? No sane person would.

Lastly for the past 4-5 years it is Al-Assad that has been carpet bombing numerous Syrian towns not the other way around. Rebels retaliating have not even caused 5% of the damage that he has.

Funny that you complain about Islamists when your country is an Islamic state and Al-Assad relies on Shia Islamist forces from across the world.

In regards to Yemen, casualties of civilians there are not even 3% of what they are in Syria and the Arab coalition has never deliberately targeted civilian areas like Al-Assad has day in and day out. In Yemen we were not the aggressors but it was rather the Houthi's that you sponsor who thought that they could invade the entire country. How do you think they ended up controlling the second largest and most important city of Yemen in Aden and 90% of all the country?

Nor can you compare Hadi's government with the brutality of Al-Assad. We are speaking different galaxies which you know fully well.

Yes, when you fought stateless Kurdish and Baloch separates in the past 15 years you killed numerous civilians as well. You are not a saint. Your proxies which are under direct control of Iran without your regime hiding that (unlike ridiculous claims of KSA supporting IS) have also, unfortunately, been behind civilian killings in Syria and Iraq.

We both have blood on our hands but NOTHING I repeat NOTHING beats Al-Assad. He has surpassed even the most radical Zionists. How you can live with ignoring that fact again and again I do not understand but I guess Iranian interests are more important but if that is the case you should not pretend to cry for Palestinians which are the brethren of Syrians and just next by. Unlike you as well, I strongly condemn attacks on civilians by any party in Yemen and unlike your country, KSA will be forced to rebuilt Yemen and have a stable Yemen (as it is in the interests of both parties) meanwhile Syria does not impact you directly and I really struggle to see your regime investing much money into rebuilding Syria. I would like to see that before I will believe it. Especially if Al-Assad's regimes gets toppled eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Funny how you failed to mention that it was terror groups who started massively shelling gov held areas in Aleppo which has killed nearly 90 people till now (yeah, pure terror) and they did it while hiding among civilian homes, streets and schools of Aleppo. This is the main reason of civilian casualties on both sides.
> 
> Islamist terrorists, they bring death and destruction no matter where they set foot on.
> 
> View attachment 302849
> View attachment 302850
> View attachment 302851
> View attachment 302852


You are misinforming.

1) Current encounter started with Assadist terrorist shelling of markets in Kafranbel and Maarat an Nouman 10 days ago, which killed over 50 civilians. It was pure unreasonable terror and u know it well.

2) Assad started his terrorist bombings long before rebels obtained first mortars.

3) The only precise strike conducted by Assadists in this ecounter was against hospital.



> And do I need to remind you about thousands of civilians you killed in Yemen? All your crying about civilian casualties is meaningless when you support killing them in Yemen and cry about it in Syria.


Yemen casualties are no where close to Khamenai Assad onslaught.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> In regards to Yemen, casualties of civilians there are not even 3% of what they are in Syria and the Arab coalition has never deliberately targeted civilian areas like Al-Assad



Just for this part:

This is only one of your various massacres in Yemen:

*Death toll from air strike on Yemen wedding party rises above 130: medics*

So don't act like I don't know what you have done in Yemen.



Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> Yes, when you fought stateless Kurdish and Baloch separates in the past 15 years you killed numerous civilians as well



Nonsense. We didn't kill any civilians in the process because the fight was not in urban areas, unlike Syria where terrorists have taken shelter in civilian homes in every part of Syria.



Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> We both have blood on our hands but NOTHING I repeat NOTHING beats Al-Assad. He has surpassed even the most radical Zionists



You should have thought about that when you started arming and funding thousands upon thousands of nutjobs in Syria. There were peaceful protests in Bahrain for months and you sent forces to kill, imprison and torture them, but we didn't see the kinds of cannibals in Bahrain, no one funded or armed them. Meanwhile in Syria, on fifth day of 'peaceful' protests, totally peaceful protesters torched down a gov building and killed 5 policemen and that's an end for the great lie that thousands were protesting peacefully for months and Assad was shooting them left and right.



500 said:


> You are misinforming.
> 
> 1) Current encounter started with Assadist terrorist shelling of markets in Kafranbel and Maarat an Nouman 10 days ago, which killed over 50 civilians. It was pure unreasonable terror and u know it well.
> 
> 2) Assad started his terrorist bombings long before rebels obtained first mortars.
> 
> 3) The only precise strike conducted by Assadists in this ecounter was against hospital.
> 
> Yemen casualties are no where close to Khamenai Assad onslaught.



No, your favorite terrorists started this by shelling civilians in gov held areas because they are what they are: pure terrorists. And they are doing it while hiding like rats in homes and schools shooting rockets from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> I do not buy your arguments at all.
> 
> It was Al-Assad and his regime that started murdering their OWN people in the hundreds while they were protesting peacefully throughout Syria. Arresting hundreds more (if not thousands) and torturing many to death, some of them barely 14 year old children, one of whom became an early symbol of the revolution. That was long before any outside forces were involved.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Hamza_Ali_Al-Khateeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to compare such behavior from such a regime with any regime excluding North Korea? No sane person would.
> 
> Lastly for the past 4-5 years it is Al-Assad that has been carpet bombing numerous Syrian towns not the other way around. Rebels retaliating have not even caused 5% of the damage that he has.
> 
> Funny that you complain about Islamists when your country is an Islamic state and Al-Assad relies on Shia Islamist forces from across the world.
> 
> In regards to Yemen, casualties of civilians there are not even 3% of what they are in Syria and the Arab coalition has never deliberately targeted civilian areas like Al-Assad has day in and day out. In Yemen we were not the aggressors but it was rather the Houthi's that you sponsor who thought that they could invade the entire country. How do you think they ended up controlling the second largest and most important city of Yemen in Aden and 90% of all the country?
> 
> Nor can you compare Hadi's government with the brutality of Al-Assad. We are speaking different galaxies which you know fully well.
> 
> Yes, when you fought stateless Kurdish and Baloch separates in the past 15 years you killed numerous civilians as well. You are not a saint. Your proxies which are under direct control of Iran without your regime hiding that (unlike ridiculous claims of KSA supporting IS) have also, unfortunately, been behind civilian killings in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> We both have blood on our hands but NOTHING I repeat NOTHING beats Al-Assad. He has surpassed even the most radical Zionists. How you can live with ignoring that fact again and again I do not understand but I guess Iranian interests are more important but if that is the case you should not pretend to cry for Palestinians which are the brethren of Syrians and just next by. Unlike you as well, I strongly condemn attacks on civilians by any party in Yemen and unlike your country, KSA will be forced to rebuilt Yemen and have a stable Yemen (as it is in the interests of both parties) meanwhile Syria does not impact you directly and I really struggle to see your regime investing much money into rebuilding Syria. I would like to see that before I will believe it. Especially if Al-Assad's regimes gets toppled eventually.


Let me ask you this do you really want to see Syria another Afghanistan if you do then go ahead and support those terrorists.

These scums already threatening us to invade Iraq you know that means sectarian war that wont be limited to Iraq.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Serpentine said:


> Just for this part:
> 
> This is only one of your various massacres in Yemen:
> 
> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0RT0XT20150929
> 
> So don't like like I don't know what you have done in Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. We didn't kill any civilians in the process because the fight was not in urban areas, unlike Syria where terrorists have taken shelter in civilian homes in every part of Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have thought about that when you started arming and funding thousands upon thousands of nutjobs in Syria. There were peaceful protests in Bahrain for months and you sent forces to kill, imprison and torture them, but we didn't see the kinds of cannibals in Bahrain, no one funded or armed them. Meanwhile in Syria, on fifth day of 'peaceful' protests, totally peaceful protesters torched down a gov building and killed 5 policemen and that's an end for the great lie that thousands were protesting peacefully and Assad was shooting them left and right.



You are complexly cherry picking my post and ignoring 80% of it for obvious reasons. This is dishonest behavior as I always quote your full posts.

Please tell me once again which regime that started to massacre their own people?

Which regime has destroyed most of Syria and caused the vast majority of the civilian casualties?

You found 1 example of a misfortunate attack on a wrong target from September 2015. More civilians died today alone across Syria due to the Al-Assad regime. The Yemeni casualties, which are largely due to the fact that Houthi's deliberately hide in densely populated urban centers populated by civilians, do not even amount to 3% of the civilians that the Al-Assad regime has killed in Syria. The comparison makes no sense whatsoever.

Which "nut jobs" are you talking about? Those native Syrian who are defending their villages, cities, towns, families, neighborhood etc. from the onslaught of the Al-Assad regime and the foreign hordes?

LOL, please tell me how many Bahrainis that Saudi Arabian soldiers killed in Bahrain? Let me give you the answer. A big fat ZERO. Prove me a single Bahraini civilian that was killed by Saudi Arabian forces. People of KSA and Bahrain are the same people no need to kill anyone. Unfortunately the Yemen war should never have happened either but sometimes there is no solution but it looks like things are moving towards peace now unlike Syria which continues for 5 years now!



Malik Alashter said:


> Let me ask you this do you really want to see Syria another Afghanistan if you do then go ahead and support those terrorists.
> 
> These scums already threatening us to invade Iraq you know that means sectarian war that wont be limited to Iraq.



No, I want to see peace in Syria and the region as soon as possible. You cannot honestly believe that the Al-Assad regime has any legitimacy left? Especially not as you know from first hand how Ba'ath regimes behave against their very own people! I am completely against sectarianism and I am never sectarian but unfortunately people here often attack Arabs which makes me sometimes go in defense mood and counter them in their own language. I am open for everyone and want Arabs, Muslims, Christians and Atheists and others to live in peace with each other.

Iraq has almost defeated ISIS already. The Syrian conflict has been ongoing for 5 years now and there is no end in sight. This is very worrying. It is a very bad situation.

Problem is once again Arab and Muslim regimes and stubbornness of people. Syrians should not even be killing each other. I cannot imagine Saudi Arabians killing each other due to sect. But this is what happens when the entire world meddles and Al-Assad is such a power hungry person. Unbelievable. I believe that there is a special place in hell for such people like him to be honest with you. Look how many children his regime has killed. Satanic behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No, your favorite terrorists started this by shelling civilians in gov held areas because they are what they are: pure terrorists. And they are doing it while hiding like rats in homes and schools shooting rockets from there.


You are lying simply. If you take a big pic, Assad started indiscriminate shelling and barrel bombs on towns long before rebels got any artillery.

If you take current specific encounter, then it started on 19 Apr when Assad barrel bombed crowded markets out of blue.

P.S. Its good that Khamenaists finally recognized that indiscriminate shelling of civilians is "pure terror". Means Hezbollah and Assad are pure terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724623254682501120


Meanwhile, 200+ killed in Shelling on rebel held aleppo. Where's your outcry on that? Oh yeah forgot, it's okay for Ruskies and Shiites to kill Sunnis but it's haram for Sunnis to even shoot at an enemy combatant.


Aleppo, the city I was raised in, is currently being raized to the ground by Assad regime & Russia. Rebels are participating in shelling as well and are targeting regime strongholds in civilian areas - a strategic mistake. This isn't doing anything to help rebels and is practically useless. Regime & co's shelling, however, has killed over 200 people, and has so far hit the Quds hospital and a clinic as of today. @Serpentine @Madali @The SiLent crY are in full support of this "anti-terrorist operatipon," of course. No condemnation, no admitting of any civilian casualties.



Serpentine said:


> Today, Jaish al-Mujahidin released names of its killed members in failed Aleppo offensives. They were killed in sewers where they truly belong. Other accounts already said number of dead has raised to 35, only from this group. And there were various other groups participating in this attack.
> 
> Another failure for you and your brothers.
> 
> View attachment 302506


This was because of a failed attack against YPG at Ayn Daqnah. Nothing to do with Aleppo city. More misinformation from princess serpy.

In news:
The back and forth in Northern Aleppo between ISIS and rebels continues. No sign of stopping. Rebels take villages, ISIS retakes, ISIS counterattacks, rebels counterattack...meanwhile YPG keep harassing Azaz and a large-scale regime offensive is imminent.
Allah does not abandon his servants, and his servants will be the victors long-term in Syria. The Syrian people will win against Russian, Iranian, and Shiite invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

47 FSA rebels killed in an ambush being paraded on a lorry in north Aleppo...cant upload picture. Where are the saudis lmao 3 months and counting. 

More news

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725869813285834752


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726357549474320384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Rebel on rebel action in east ghouta.....if only zahran alloush was here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL906Y6OrlAXjndhe4NqBnbQDR3hcNwbpC&v=WnThnZjf6N0


----------



## Parul

*The Syrian army and militia destroyed overnight a number of mortar units belonging to terrorist groups in the Aleppo province, a source in Aleppo militia told RIA Novosti on Saturday.*









© SPUTNIK/ MICHAEL ALAEDDIN
Turning Off the Tap: Syrian Army Bags Key Homs Province Oilfields From Daesh Terrorists
BEIRUT (Sputnik) — However, according to the source, attacks could resume at any moment.


"This morning, we are observing silence in Aleppo. Two mines exploded in a vacant lot not far from the Midan district, but no one was hurt. Last night, the army and some of our units discovered a number of mortar shells and homemade rocket launchers, and destroyed them," the source said. 

The Syrian General Staff has already confirmed that the 'silent' period has been implemented and that it will be in force for 24 hours in Damascus and its suburbs, and in Latakia and its suburbs for 72 hours.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/2...ian-army-terrorists-shells.html#ixzz47JWvSnOQ


----------



## 500

Another Khamenai child soldier killed in Syria.






Yick what a sick regime. In this regard they are even worse than Nazis. Because Nazis started using child soldiers only when they ran out of manpower and allies approached Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Heavy losses from the rebels this week, failed assault YPG ambush and the rebel infighting which wouldn't occur under Zahran Alloush.
Some rebels named killed YPG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725759436648751104
The Aleppo push hasn't even begun yet and the gulf aren't going do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> Heavy losses from the rebels this week, failed assault YPG ambush and the rebel infighting which wouldn't occur under Zahran Alloush.
> Some rebels named killed YPG
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725759436648751104
> *The Aleppo push hasn't even begun yet and the gulf aren't going do anything.*


Ah yeah, dead civilians thanks to Assad shelling is so not a push, right? Nothing at all. Just anti-terrorist operations against terrorist Sunni babies.

CCTV footage of al Quds hospital being targeted by regime airstrikes has been released:





Such terrorist activity. Those doctors and patients deserved to die. 100% Farsi approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed rebel part of Aleppo today and targeted a medicine storage and a water treatment facility























Grank deployed Podnos 82 mm mortars in Latakia province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726484838090432514

Shia guy manning a Toophan anti tank missile launcher in southern Aleppo

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChDasZuWUAAM6V6.jpg:large


Shia pickups mounted with Kord heavy machine gun

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg-XcmwW0AEv6PZ.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg-XcaYXEAILffy.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg-Xcp9WMAAoMNz.jpg



Grank attack Nusra and allies near Kabani


----------



## ultron

Grank attack IS on the way to Deir es Zor


----------



## ultron

Russian Su-30SM or Su-34 attacking Nusra and allies in Aleppo province







Russian planes attack Nusra and allies in southern Aleppo province

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/russian-air-force-strikes-nusra-southern-aleppo/


Grank attack Nusra and allies in East Ghouta

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...inue-offensive-east-ghouta-ceasefire-expires/


----------



## ultron

Shia wasting ammo trying to hit Nusra and allies warriors near Kabani


----------



## Solomon2

Some perspective: historically, how accurately does the U.S. government assess reality in the Mideast?




"On scales we have *Israel, an unviable client state *whose ties, value to US primarily emotional, balanced with full range vital strategic, political, commercial/economic interests represented by [viable] Arab states. The folly of US pursing present policy obvious without further elaboration."

-_ Hugh Smythe, U.S. Ambassador to Syria, June 1st, 1967, urging the U.S. to "not honor" its commitments to Israel after Nasser's Egypt evicted U.N. peacekeeping forces to move armor to Israel's border and blockade the Straits of Tiran, while Syrian leaders declared a "war of liberation that will not end except by Israel's abolition." Ten days later, Israel, armed mostly with French aircraft and upgraded WWII-era tanks. had totally defeated the combined U.S.- and Soviet-supplied modern Arab militaries attacking from Jordan, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. 
_
It's been nearly five decades. Which countries, exactly, have *proved* to be "unviable client states"? And have American gov't attitudes towards Israel changed much since?


----------



## ultron

Grank captured al Rikabiyah in East Ghouta from Army of Islam


Grank Mi-24 helicopter bomb Nusra and allies in Hayan








Grank captured some mountains on the way to Deir es Zor from Islamic State


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726685910272774144


----------



## ultron

Mi-35M over Tartus

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChXeA5zWwAQVVbi.jpg


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Mufti Hassoun calls for extermination of Aleppo civilians:
http://www.middleeastobserver.org/assads-top-cleric-hassoun-calls-to-exterminate-aleppo-civilians

He's the same guy that wanted to send suicide bombers to Europe in 2011.

Still not a word of condemnation from any Assad supporter on this thread on Assad's crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

a tactical ballistic missile hit Nusra and allies part of Aleppo tonight


----------



## bsruzm

*FSA thwarts PYD gains in Syria’s Aleppo*


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Mufti Hassoun calls for extermination of Aleppo civilians:
> http://www.middleeastobserver.org/assads-top-cleric-hassoun-calls-to-exterminate-aleppo-civilians
> 
> He's the same guy that wanted to send suicide bombers to Europe in 2011.
> 
> Still not a word of condemnation from any Assad supporter on this thread on Assad's crimes.


Show me where he said 'civilians':

“I call upon the Syrian Army to show us its rage and I also call upon our leader to show us their rage in exterminating those criminals.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Turkey's Fake War on Jihadis*
*by Burak Bekdil
The Gatestone Institute
April 28, 2016*






*Although nominally participating in the international coalition fighting the Islamic State, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has covertly aided its advance.*



In theory, Turkey is part of the international coalition that fights the Islamic State (IS). Since it joined the fight last year, it has arrested scores of IS militants, made some efforts to seal its porous border with Syria and tagged IS as a terrorist organization. Turkish police have raided homes of suspected IS operatives.

More recently, Turkey's Interior Ministry updated its list of "wanted terrorists" to include 23 IS militants, and offered rewards of more than 42 million Turkish liras (more than $14 million) for any information leading to the suspects' capture. But this is only part of the story.

On March 24, a Turkish court released seven members of IS, including the commander of the jihadists' operations on Turkish soil. A total of 96 suspects are on trial, including the seven men who were detained but released. All are free now, although the indictment against them claims that they

engaged in the activities of the terrorist organization called DAESH [Arabic acronym of IS]. The suspects had sent persons to the conflict zones; they applied pressure, force, violence and threats by using the name of the terrorist organization, and they had provided members and logistic support for the group.​
The release of terror suspects came in sharp contrast with another court decision that ruled for a trial, but while under detention, for four academics who had signed a petition calling for peace in Turkey's Kurdish dispute. Unlike the IS militants, the academics remain behind bars.

The Turkish government, which controls the judiciary almost in its entirety, relies on Islamist grassroots supporters of various flavors -- from Islamists and 'lite jihadists' to radicals.

Last year the Turkish pollster MetroPOLL foundthat one in every five Turks thought that the_Charlie Hebdo_ attack in Paris was the natural response to people who insulted Prophet Mohammed [only 16.4% of Turks thought of the incident as an attack on freedom of expression]. Among the ruling Justice and Development Party's (AKP) voters, the rate of approval of the attack was 26.4%; and only 6.2% viewed it as an attack on free speech. Only 17.8% of AKP voters thought the attack was the work of radical Islamists. Three-quarters of AKP voters thought Muslims were aggrieved by the attack; while as few as 15.4% thought the victims were the cartoonists who were murdered. Two-thirds of AKP voters thought attacks on Islam by Christian Crusaders were continuing.

*Key IS suspects have been freed to appease the government's Islamist supporters.*

The fact that key IS suspects are now free because the government may fear looking mean to its Islamist supporters only partly explains the appalling judicial rulings on jihadists and academics. "The suspects may be holding the Turkish government hostage ... What if they threatened the authorities that they would reveal the government support for their organization in the past? You normally don't walk free over such serious legal allegations," observes one western diplomat in Ankara.

Russia has been claiming that Turkey keeps supporting the Islamic State through trading the jihadists' oil, their main source of income. A new report claims that total supplies to terrorists in Syria last year was 2,500 tons of ammonium nitrate; 456 tons of potassium nitrate; 75 tons of aluminum powder; sodium nitrate; glycerin; and nitric acid. The report stated:

In order to pass through the border controls unimpeded, effectively with the complicity of the Turkish authorities, products are processed for companies that are purportedly registered in Jordan and Iraq ... Registration and processing of the cargo are organized at customs posts in the [Turkish] cities of Antalya, Gaziantep and Mersin. Once the necessary procedures have been carried out, the goods pass unhindered through the border crossings at Cilvegozu and Oncupinar.​
Turkey keeps playing a fake war on jihadist terrorists. At a March meeting with top U.S. officials, King Abdullah of Jordan accused Turkey of exporting terrorists to Europe. He said: "The fact that terrorists are going to Europe is part of Turkish policy and Turkey keeps on getting a slap on the hand, but they are let off the hook."

In fact, the Turkish government's secret love affair with various Islamist groups is not always so secret. In March, thousands of supporters of Hizb ut-Tahrir, a global Islamist group, gathered at a public sports hall in Ankara -- courtesy of the Turkish government -- to discuss the re-establishment of the Islamic caliphate. In his speech, Mahmut Kar, the media bureau chief of Hizb ut-Tahrir Turkey said:

Infidels who were enemies of Islam thought they buried Islam in the depths of history when they abolished the caliphate on March 3, 1924 ... We are hopeful, enthusiastic and happy. Some 92 years after ... we are shouting out that we will re-establish the caliphate, here, right next to the parliament.​
(Hizb ut-Tahrir, viewed by Russia and Kazakhstan as a terrorist group, defines itself as a political organization aiming to "lead the ummah" to the re-establishment of the caliphate and rule with sharia law.)







*Turkey's official religious authority recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.*



Guess what else Turkey is doing while pretending to be fighting jihadists?

Apparently, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's declared political ambition to "raise devout generations" seems to have geared up. Turkey's Religious Affairs General Directorate (Diyanet), the ultimate official religious authority in the country, recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.

One comic strip is a dialogue between a father and his son. "How marvelous it is to become a martyr," the father says. Unconvinced, the son asks: "Would anyone want to become a martyr?" And the father replies: "Yes, one would. Who doesn't want to win heaven?"

And this is the country its Western allies believe will help them fight jihadists? Lots of luck!

*Burak Bekdil is an Ankara-based columnist for the Turkish newspaper Hürriyet Daily News and a fellow at the Middle East Forum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed an IDP camp in Idlib province today






7 Russian Hinds on the way to attack IS in eastern Homs province


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Dr.Thrax said:


> Mufti Hassoun calls for extermination of Aleppo civilians:
> http://www.middleeastobserver.org/assads-top-cleric-hassoun-calls-to-exterminate-aleppo-civilians
> 
> He's the same guy that wanted to send suicide bombers to Europe in 2011.
> 
> Still not a word of condemnation from any Assad supporter on this thread on Assad's crimes.



Would mine explaining were did he mentioned to "exterminat Civilians" in his speech...
Or maybe you need @500 to back you on everything on this thread....like baby sitting each other...

Hassoun said on Assad regime’s news channel al-Akhbaraya, “I call upon the Syrian Army to show us its rage and I also call upon our leader to show us their rage in exterminating those criminals.”


----------



## 500

DjSmg said:


> Hassoun said on Assad regime’s news channel al-Akhbaraya, “I call upon the Syrian Army to show us its rage and I also call upon our leader to show us their rage in exterminating those criminals.”


Assad indiscriminately bombs Aleppo, murdering hundreds of civilians. And his "Mufti" calls to murder more.

Good guy indeed.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Assad indiscriminately bombs Aleppo, murdering hundreds of civilians. And his "Mufti" calls to murder more.
> 
> Good guy indeed.


 
What an idiot u are. Assad is destroying terrorists


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Solomon2 said:


> *Turkey's Fake War on Jihadis*
> *by Burak Bekdil
> The Gatestone Institute
> April 28, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although nominally participating in the international coalition fighting the Islamic State, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has covertly aided its advance.*
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, Turkey is part of the international coalition that fights the Islamic State (IS). Since it joined the fight last year, it has arrested scores of IS militants, made some efforts to seal its porous border with Syria and tagged IS as a terrorist organization. Turkish police have raided homes of suspected IS operatives.
> 
> More recently, Turkey's Interior Ministry updated its list of "wanted terrorists" to include 23 IS militants, and offered rewards of more than 42 million Turkish liras (more than $14 million) for any information leading to the suspects' capture. But this is only part of the story.
> 
> On March 24, a Turkish court released seven members of IS, including the commander of the jihadists' operations on Turkish soil. A total of 96 suspects are on trial, including the seven men who were detained but released. All are free now, although the indictment against them claims that they
> 
> engaged in the activities of the terrorist organization called DAESH [Arabic acronym of IS]. The suspects had sent persons to the conflict zones; they applied pressure, force, violence and threats by using the name of the terrorist organization, and they had provided members and logistic support for the group.​
> The release of terror suspects came in sharp contrast with another court decision that ruled for a trial, but while under detention, for four academics who had signed a petition calling for peace in Turkey's Kurdish dispute. Unlike the IS militants, the academics remain behind bars.
> 
> The Turkish government, which controls the judiciary almost in its entirety, relies on Islamist grassroots supporters of various flavors -- from Islamists and 'lite jihadists' to radicals.
> 
> Last year the Turkish pollster MetroPOLL foundthat one in every five Turks thought that the_Charlie Hebdo_ attack in Paris was the natural response to people who insulted Prophet Mohammed [only 16.4% of Turks thought of the incident as an attack on freedom of expression]. Among the ruling Justice and Development Party's (AKP) voters, the rate of approval of the attack was 26.4%; and only 6.2% viewed it as an attack on free speech. Only 17.8% of AKP voters thought the attack was the work of radical Islamists. Three-quarters of AKP voters thought Muslims were aggrieved by the attack; while as few as 15.4% thought the victims were the cartoonists who were murdered. Two-thirds of AKP voters thought attacks on Islam by Christian Crusaders were continuing.
> 
> *Key IS suspects have been freed to appease the government's Islamist supporters.*
> 
> The fact that key IS suspects are now free because the government may fear looking mean to its Islamist supporters only partly explains the appalling judicial rulings on jihadists and academics. "The suspects may be holding the Turkish government hostage ... What if they threatened the authorities that they would reveal the government support for their organization in the past? You normally don't walk free over such serious legal allegations," observes one western diplomat in Ankara.
> 
> Russia has been claiming that Turkey keeps supporting the Islamic State through trading the jihadists' oil, their main source of income. A new report claims that total supplies to terrorists in Syria last year was 2,500 tons of ammonium nitrate; 456 tons of potassium nitrate; 75 tons of aluminum powder; sodium nitrate; glycerin; and nitric acid. The report stated:
> 
> In order to pass through the border controls unimpeded, effectively with the complicity of the Turkish authorities, products are processed for companies that are purportedly registered in Jordan and Iraq ... Registration and processing of the cargo are organized at customs posts in the [Turkish] cities of Antalya, Gaziantep and Mersin. Once the necessary procedures have been carried out, the goods pass unhindered through the border crossings at Cilvegozu and Oncupinar.​
> Turkey keeps playing a fake war on jihadist terrorists. At a March meeting with top U.S. officials, King Abdullah of Jordan accused Turkey of exporting terrorists to Europe. He said: "The fact that terrorists are going to Europe is part of Turkish policy and Turkey keeps on getting a slap on the hand, but they are let off the hook."
> 
> In fact, the Turkish government's secret love affair with various Islamist groups is not always so secret. In March, thousands of supporters of Hizb ut-Tahrir, a global Islamist group, gathered at a public sports hall in Ankara -- courtesy of the Turkish government -- to discuss the re-establishment of the Islamic caliphate. In his speech, Mahmut Kar, the media bureau chief of Hizb ut-Tahrir Turkey said:
> 
> Infidels who were enemies of Islam thought they buried Islam in the depths of history when they abolished the caliphate on March 3, 1924 ... We are hopeful, enthusiastic and happy. Some 92 years after ... we are shouting out that we will re-establish the caliphate, here, right next to the parliament.​
> (Hizb ut-Tahrir, viewed by Russia and Kazakhstan as a terrorist group, defines itself as a political organization aiming to "lead the ummah" to the re-establishment of the caliphate and rule with sharia law.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey's official religious authority recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what else Turkey is doing while pretending to be fighting jihadists?
> 
> Apparently, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's declared political ambition to "raise devout generations" seems to have geared up. Turkey's Religious Affairs General Directorate (Diyanet), the ultimate official religious authority in the country, recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.
> 
> One comic strip is a dialogue between a father and his son. "How marvelous it is to become a martyr," the father says. Unconvinced, the son asks: "Would anyone want to become a martyr?" And the father replies: "Yes, one would. Who doesn't want to win heaven?"
> 
> And this is the country its Western allies believe will help them fight jihadists? Lots of luck!
> 
> *Burak Bekdil is an Ankara-based columnist for the Turkish newspaper Hürriyet Daily News and a fellow at the Middle East Forum.*


 One of the sample of negative side effect of democracy is this sold man.......ISIS killed tens of our police and soldiers, killed hundreds of our citizens and tens of tourists by suicide bombers, hit tourism caused lost of tens of billion dollars...
But this traitor betrays his own country and say Turkey pretending war with ISIS...


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad indiscriminately bombs Aleppo, murdering hundreds of civilians. And his "Mufti" calls to murder more.
> 
> Good guy indeed.



Terrorists have killed 100 civilians in gov areas, while hiding like rats in civilian homes, schools, launching rockets. They are responsible for every single civilian casualty.

BTW, where did the Mufti call for death of civilians? Why don't you prove it?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Terrorists have killed 100 civilians in gov areas, while hiding like rats in civilian homes, schools, launching rockets. They are responsible for every single civilian casualty.
> 
> BTW, where did the Mufti call for death of civilians? Why don't you prove it?


You repeat many times refuted arguments. Current carnage started from Assad slaughter of over 50 civilians in markets.

Then Assad slaughtered hundreds of civilians on purpose. He destroyed hospital on purpose. And his so called "Mufti" calls to slaughter more.

And add to this that Assad refused for cease fire in Aleppo.

P.S.

Assad (aka Syrian Baath) keeps arming ISIS (aka Iraqi Baath)


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> And add to this that Assad refused for cease fire in Aleppo.




There will be no ceasefire until terrorists are all dead.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> And add to this that Assad refused for cease fire in Aleppo.


There is no ceasefire in Aleppo since terrorists were the first who broke it, by attacking Al-Eis and capturing it.



500 said:


> You repeat many times refuted arguments. Current carnage started from Assad slaughter of over 50 civilians in markets.



You didn't refute anything. The fact is, armed terrorists are hiding among homes and in schooles, shooting rockets on civilian homes. No country in the world accepts that and civilians will suffer the consequences of terrorists' presence.












500 said:


> Then Assad slaughtered hundreds of civilians on purpose. He destroyed hospital on purpose. And his so called "Mufti" calls to slaughter more.



I asked you to show where he called for 'slaughter' of more *civilians *and apparently you couldn't do it.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> There is no cease
> 
> fire in Aleppo since terrorists were the first who broke it, by attacking Al-Eis and capturing it.


Wow, just wow.

So what you just said: *rebels attacked foreign mercenaries in El Eis. And in return Assad barrel bombed markets killing dozens of civilians. *Just wow.

Assad never respected the cease fire. Next day after the cease fire he captured Karmil and Shumayslah villages in Latakia and simultaneously contnued offensive in Ghouta in order to encircle Deir Asafir. . Assadists on twitter proudly bragged about it. Bombings also continued. Also map released by Russia did not include El Eis in cease fire zone. 

But once rebels captured it Assadists started to whine that it is breach of cease fire. Pathetic clowns.



> You didn't refute anything. The fact is, armed terrorists are hiding among homes and in schooles, shooting rockets on civilian homes.


Here assadist set firing position on civilian house:






There are plenty such examples.



> I asked you to show where he called for 'slaughter' of more *civilians *and apparently you couldn't do it.


Here again what I said:

1) I past week Assad indiscriminately bombs Aleppo like crazy slaughtering hundreds of civilians.
2) In same exactly time Assad's so called "Mufti" calls to show more rage and kill even more.


----------



## Solomon2

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> One of the sample of negative side effect of democracy is this sold man.......ISIS killed tens of our police and soldiers, killed hundreds of our citizens and tens of tourists by suicide bombers, hit tourism caused lost of tens of billion dollars...
> But this traitor betrays his own country and say Turkey pretending war with ISIS...


True democrats don't believe in princes or nobility who abuse their offices to set themselves above the law. The Founders of the U.S. Constitution recognized this principle and enshrined it in their "Title of Nobility Clause" (Article 1, Section 9.)


----------



## ultron

Shahed 129 flying over Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727176659502260224


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So what you just said: *rebels attacked foreign mercenaries in El Eis. And in return Assad barrel bombed markets killing dozens of civilians. *Just wow.


Let's just cut this nonsense. You whined about ceasefire and I told you it was terrorists who broke it first. They also launched hundreds of rockets on civilian areas under gov control while hiding like rats among civilian homes.



500 said:


> Assad never respected the cease fire. Next day after the cease fire he captured Karmil and Shumayslah villages in Latakia and simultaneously contnued offensive in Ghouta in order to encircle Deir Asafir. . Assadists on twitter proudly bragged about it. Bombings also continued. Also map released by Russia did not include El Eis in cease fire zone.



Since when Al-Nusra was part of the ceasefire? In Al-Eis, Al-Nusra was accompanied by various other groups who were part of the ceasefire. In Latakia, Nusra dominates the battlefields and they are not a part of ceasefire. If it was only Nusra, it wouldn't breach the ceasefire.

As you can see in southern Syria where Nusra has minimal presence, ceasefire has held very well. So SAA has not breached any ceasefire.



500 said:


> Here assadist set firing position on civilian house:



Firing position on a civilian house is meant to defend the area, they are NOT launching dumb hell cannons on civilian areas in the city from that position. Stupid comparison at its finest.


----------



## xenon54 out

Solomon2 said:


> *Turkey's Fake War on Jihadis*
> *by Burak Bekdil
> The Gatestone Institute
> April 28, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although nominally participating in the international coalition fighting the Islamic State, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has covertly aided its advance.*
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, Turkey is part of the international coalition that fights the Islamic State (IS). Since it joined the fight last year, it has arrested scores of IS militants, made some efforts to seal its porous border with Syria and tagged IS as a terrorist organization. Turkish police have raided homes of suspected IS operatives.
> 
> More recently, Turkey's Interior Ministry updated its list of "wanted terrorists" to include 23 IS militants, and offered rewards of more than 42 million Turkish liras (more than $14 million) for any information leading to the suspects' capture. But this is only part of the story.
> 
> On March 24, a Turkish court released seven members of IS, including the commander of the jihadists' operations on Turkish soil. A total of 96 suspects are on trial, including the seven men who were detained but released. All are free now, although the indictment against them claims that they
> 
> engaged in the activities of the terrorist organization called DAESH [Arabic acronym of IS]. The suspects had sent persons to the conflict zones; they applied pressure, force, violence and threats by using the name of the terrorist organization, and they had provided members and logistic support for the group.​
> The release of terror suspects came in sharp contrast with another court decision that ruled for a trial, but while under detention, for four academics who had signed a petition calling for peace in Turkey's Kurdish dispute. Unlike the IS militants, the academics remain behind bars.
> 
> The Turkish government, which controls the judiciary almost in its entirety, relies on Islamist grassroots supporters of various flavors -- from Islamists and 'lite jihadists' to radicals.
> 
> Last year the Turkish pollster MetroPOLL foundthat one in every five Turks thought that the_Charlie Hebdo_ attack in Paris was the natural response to people who insulted Prophet Mohammed [only 16.4% of Turks thought of the incident as an attack on freedom of expression]. Among the ruling Justice and Development Party's (AKP) voters, the rate of approval of the attack was 26.4%; and only 6.2% viewed it as an attack on free speech. Only 17.8% of AKP voters thought the attack was the work of radical Islamists. Three-quarters of AKP voters thought Muslims were aggrieved by the attack; while as few as 15.4% thought the victims were the cartoonists who were murdered. Two-thirds of AKP voters thought attacks on Islam by Christian Crusaders were continuing.
> 
> *Key IS suspects have been freed to appease the government's Islamist supporters.*
> 
> The fact that key IS suspects are now free because the government may fear looking mean to its Islamist supporters only partly explains the appalling judicial rulings on jihadists and academics. "The suspects may be holding the Turkish government hostage ... What if they threatened the authorities that they would reveal the government support for their organization in the past? You normally don't walk free over such serious legal allegations," observes one western diplomat in Ankara.
> 
> Russia has been claiming that Turkey keeps supporting the Islamic State through trading the jihadists' oil, their main source of income. A new report claims that total supplies to terrorists in Syria last year was 2,500 tons of ammonium nitrate; 456 tons of potassium nitrate; 75 tons of aluminum powder; sodium nitrate; glycerin; and nitric acid. The report stated:
> 
> In order to pass through the border controls unimpeded, effectively with the complicity of the Turkish authorities, products are processed for companies that are purportedly registered in Jordan and Iraq ... Registration and processing of the cargo are organized at customs posts in the [Turkish] cities of Antalya, Gaziantep and Mersin. Once the necessary procedures have been carried out, the goods pass unhindered through the border crossings at Cilvegozu and Oncupinar.​
> Turkey keeps playing a fake war on jihadist terrorists. At a March meeting with top U.S. officials, King Abdullah of Jordan accused Turkey of exporting terrorists to Europe. He said: "The fact that terrorists are going to Europe is part of Turkish policy and Turkey keeps on getting a slap on the hand, but they are let off the hook."
> 
> In fact, the Turkish government's secret love affair with various Islamist groups is not always so secret. In March, thousands of supporters of Hizb ut-Tahrir, a global Islamist group, gathered at a public sports hall in Ankara -- courtesy of the Turkish government -- to discuss the re-establishment of the Islamic caliphate. In his speech, Mahmut Kar, the media bureau chief of Hizb ut-Tahrir Turkey said:
> 
> Infidels who were enemies of Islam thought they buried Islam in the depths of history when they abolished the caliphate on March 3, 1924 ... We are hopeful, enthusiastic and happy. Some 92 years after ... we are shouting out that we will re-establish the caliphate, here, right next to the parliament.​
> (Hizb ut-Tahrir, viewed by Russia and Kazakhstan as a terrorist group, defines itself as a political organization aiming to "lead the ummah" to the re-establishment of the caliphate and rule with sharia law.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey's official religious authority recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what else Turkey is doing while pretending to be fighting jihadists?
> 
> Apparently, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's declared political ambition to "raise devout generations" seems to have geared up. Turkey's Religious Affairs General Directorate (Diyanet), the ultimate official religious authority in the country, recently issued comic books to the nation's children telling them how marvelous it is to become an Islamic martyr.
> 
> One comic strip is a dialogue between a father and his son. "How marvelous it is to become a martyr," the father says. Unconvinced, the son asks: "Would anyone want to become a martyr?" And the father replies: "Yes, one would. Who doesn't want to win heaven?"
> 
> And this is the country its Western allies believe will help them fight jihadists? Lots of luck!
> 
> *Burak Bekdil is an Ankara-based columnist for the Turkish newspaper Hürriyet Daily News and a fellow at the Middle East Forum.*


You are being fooled by this idiot, for exsample the picture has nothing to do with being a ''islamic'' marthyr but with fighting for your own country against terrorists, and of course you are falling for this nonsense whether intentional or out of ignorance.


----------



## ultron

Grank fight Nusra and allies in Aleppo. Notice IR jammers on technicals mounted with 23 mm guns.


----------



## ultron

Russian Orlan-10 recon UAV flying over Aleppo


----------



## ultron

Grank bomb Kafr Hamra west of Aleppo


----------



## ultron

Russian officers trained more SAA warriors


----------



## Dr.Thrax

DjSmg said:


> Would mine explaining were did he mentioned to "exterminat Civilians" in his speech...
> Or maybe you need @500 to back you on everything on this thread....like baby sitting each other...
> 
> Hassoun said on Assad regime’s news channel al-Akhbaraya, “I call upon the Syrian Army to show us its rage and I also call upon our leader to show us their rage in exterminating those criminals.”


In literally the entire speech he is justifying indiscriminate bombing of Aleppo, and then he states it loud and clear. Don't talk shit if you don't understand Arabic.



Serpentine said:


> Show me where he said 'civilians':
> 
> “I call upon the Syrian Army to show us its rage and I also call upon our leader to show us their rage in exterminating those criminals.”


So that's all he said during his 9 minute speech?

Hint: The obvious facism (minus the rest of the speech) starts at 6:25. Oh forgot, you don't even understand Arabic.

He literally says "everyone vacate the city and leave them alone, and the results will be good."
AKA calling for the flattening of the entirety of Eastern Aleppo. Is that secular resistance to you?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Let's just cut this nonsense. You whined about ceasefire and I told you it was terrorists who broke it first. They also launched hundreds of rockets on civilian areas under gov control while hiding like rats among civilian homes.


I asked u why Assad barrel bombed crowded markets in Kafranbel and Maarat an Nouman. You answered thats because rebels attacked Assad's foreign mercenaries in el-Eis.



> Since when Al-Nusra was part of the ceasefire? In Al-Eis, Al-Nusra was accompanied by various other groups who were part of the ceasefire. In Latakia, Nusra dominates the battlefields and they are not a part of ceasefire. If it was only Nusra, it wouldn't breach the ceasefire.
> 
> As you can see in southern Syria where Nusra has minimal presence, ceasefire has held very well. So SAA has not breached any ceasefire.


Thats what Assad cease fire is about: he attacks everywhere he likes because "al Nusra". But if rebels attack foreign scum terrorists he cries "its breach of ceasefire" and barrel bombs civilians.

Here is Russian truce map:







As u can see, El Eis was never part of cease fire according to Russian masters of Assadists, so how it became suddenly a breach?

The biggest irony is that only cease fire Assad respected is cease fire with Israel.  Because force is the only language this giraffe understands.



> Firing position on a civilian house is meant to defend the area, they are NOT launching dumb hell cannons on civilian areas in the city from that position. Stupid comparison at its finest.


LOL when Assadists set military positions in civilian house they are good, when rebels - they are bad and should be barrel bombed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA warriors have fun with sword fight in Palmyra


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727197517943824384


----------



## Parul

A cessation of hostilities in the Syrian city of Aleppo will be announced in the coming hours, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said on Tuesday after talks with UN Syria envoy Staffan de Mistura.
Lavrov added that the US and Russian militaries are currently holding talks on the Aleppo ceasefire.
_“I hope that in the coming hours such an agreement will be announced,_” the minister said after the meeting in Moscow.

According to UN special envoy Staffan de Mistura, the stalled Syria peace talks could be resumed if an Aleppo ceasefire is agreed. He added that there is now a possibility to relaunch the ceasefire by extending local truces.

“_I have a feeling and a hope that we can relaunch this,”_ De Mistura said. “_We all hope that ... in a few hours we can relaunch the cessation of hostilities. If we can do this, we will be back on the right track.”


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727465481725054980_
Lavrov also announced the creation of a new Russian-US monitoring center in Geneva, Switzerland, which will oversee ceasefire violations in Syria.

_“We are grateful to the UN for its help in solving logistical issues on the creation of this center in Geneva where the militaries of the two countries will discuss face-to-face specific developments on the ground,_” he said.

Moscow is also urging Washington to distinguish between extremists and the Syrian opposition, Lavrov added.

“_To make the ceasefire work and make it inclusive, our partners must do everything possible to remove the moderate opposition, which relies on foreign support, from the positions occupied by the terrorists._”

Lavrov also called for an extended ceasefire in Syria. “_Of course, there are separate groups who would like to undermine the cessation of hostilities, to provoke an escalation [of the crisis]. We can’t let them do it,_” he said.

Lavrov also warned against any calls for a ground operation in Syria.

“_Russia is concerned, and not just us alone, about Turkey's shelling of the Syrian territory, continued creation of certain security zones in Syria, not to mention the increasing calls for a ground operation.”


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727465481725054980_
Moscow is convinced “_that such calls come from those who are not interested in the real political settlement [of Syrian crisis] and who rely on a military solution.”_

_“We are convinced that this is the way to a catastrophic situation, and such appeals should be stopped,”_ Lavrov said.

https://www.rt.com/news/341676-lavrov-aleppo-hostilities-usa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank bomb Nusra and allies part of Aleppo today


----------



## ultron

Nusra and allies tunnel bomb attack on Grank part of Aleppo today






Grank battle Nusra and allies in Aleppo today


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed a market in Nusra and allies part of Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727430435765125120


----------



## Timur

Malik Alashter said:


> These scums already threatening us to invade Iraq you know that means sectarian war that wont be limited to Iraq.



its already a secterian war..


----------



## Solomon2

*IS Files Reveal Assad's Deals With Militants*

Islamic State forces pulled out of Palmyra in co-operation that has been going on for years, documents handed to Sky News show.

13:57, UK,Tuesday 03 May 2016






By Stuart Ramsay, Chief Correspondent

Islamic State and the Assad regime in Syria have been colluding with each other in deals on the battleground, Sky News can reveal.

Our exclusive investigation into leaked secret IS files suggests one piece of co-operation was over the ancient city of Palmyra.

The files also show that the militant group has been training foreign fighters to attack Western targets for much longer than security services had suspected.

The revelations underscore fears in the United States that a network of sleeper cells is spread across Europe, avoiding detection, and is planning further Paris- and Brussels-style assaults.

IS defectors, meanwhile, have told Sky News that Palmyra was handed back to government forces by Islamic State as part of a series of cooperation agreements going back years.





in addition to the massive haul of 22,000 files handed over last month, appear to confirm this.

They show:

:: An agreement with the Syrian regime to withdraw IS weapons from Palmyra.

:: A deal between IS and Syria to trade oil for fertiliser and;

:: Arrangements to evacuate some areas by Islamic State forces BEFORE the Syrian army attacked.

All appear to be pre-agreed deals and suggest direct evidence of collusion between the Syrian regime and Islamic State chiefs.

For the past 18 months Sky News has maintained contacts with a Free Syrian Army group originally from Islamic State's headquarters in Raqqa, but now living across the border in Turkey.

The group operates a network to smuggle defectors away from IS.

Some of the defectors openly admit their prior allegiance to the terror group and acknowledge that they only left because of internal disagreements with some of the IS leadership.

In reality they remain wedded to the basic tenets of Islamic State: strict Sharia law, a caliphate and on-going war against anyone deemed to be an enemy.











Video: Syrian Forces Move On Palmyra
The authenticity of the latest documents is impossible to verify, but all previous leaks of material funnelled through this group have proved to be genuine.

The new documents are copies of handwritten orders sent from Islamic State's headquarters.

One document requests safe passage for a driver through IS checkpoints "until he reaches the border with the Syrian regime to exchange oil for fertiliser".

The defectors claim that this is a trade agreement between the two sides that has been going on for years.

Another letter contains instructions for a commander to "transfer all equipment and weapons to the agreed evacuation point. We have received intelligence that al Qasr and its surroundings will be bombed on 24th November, 2013".

The defectors claim this was a withdrawal agreed between Syria and Islamic State.

The most interesting document was written shortly before the Syrian army recaptured the ancient city of Palmyra, after months of occupation by IS.

"Withdraw all heavy artillery and anti-aircraft machine guns from in and around Palmyra to Raqqa province," the document says.

I asked one of the defectors if Islamic State was coordinating movement of its fighters and leaving areas they previously controlled, in direct coordination with the Syrian army and even the Russian airforce.

His answer was simple. "Of course," he said.








Video: IS Documents Reference Belgium
Terror experts asked to analyse the documents say they show this is arguably the most complicated war they have ever tried to make sense of.

"This is a war of perception and narrative and everyone is trying to manipulate events," said Dr Afzal Ashraf from the think tank Royal United Services Institute.

"It may take 20 years before what we know exactly what is going on," he added. "Almost certainly there will be some sort of communication going on between mortal enemies, and that is for short term tactical gains and losses.

"Certainly if there is economic trading going on, which we know there is, there would be communication."

But defectors and civilians contacted by Sky News over many months all maintain there is not just communication but widespread collusion between the various warring factions, as well as the Syrian and Iraqi governments.

The United States has been particularly exasperated at air assaults by Syria’s ally Russia on groups the Americans have helped fund and train.

Any evidence there is collusion with America's number one target, Islamic State, will test relations between the US and Russia even more.

Our analysis of all the Islamic State files has revealed the organisation needs to maintain its caliphate in part to give it the room to train foreign jihadists to carry out attacks in Europe and further afield.

Al Qaeda needed first Sudan, and then Afghanistan, for exactly the same purpose. In doing so, it co-opted failed and ungoverned areas to use for its own training and development.

What the files reveal is that IS’s training programme and exporting of terror has not just been going on for months, but for years - for much longer than Western security services were aware of.









Video: How Has Islamic State Spread?
Indeed, they suggest that a programme of coordinated attacks on Western countries was one of the original building blocks of Islamic State.

Some of the documents, also from Islamic State's headquarters, are orders for a terrorist cell travelling out of Syria and dated November 2014.

They request fighters divide into groups of four as part of an operation codenamed "Break the siege".

The operation involved travelling over the Syrian border and deploying to "Infidel countries".

Another set of papers, dated a month later, confirm the groups have reached their "Specialised Areas".

One defector Sky News spoke to said Europe is the target of "Break the siege".

The order is addressed to Abu Mohammed al Shamali. His name appears in our files nearly 400 times and he is often linked to jihadists from northern Europe. The United States has put a $5m bounty on his head.

Islamic State wants to maintain and expand its caliphate across historical Muslim lands while attacking and provoking a war with the West, and dividing societies.

It is a long term plan, the details of which we are only just learning.


----------



## ultron

Timur said:


> its already a secterian war..




No it isn't. 58% of Grank held Syria is Sunni Arabs. That's almost the national level. 

http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/ethnic-cleansing-threatens-syrias-unity

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/isis-fights-back-northern-aleppo-captures-7-villages-rebels/

Grank battle Nusra and allies in Aleppo


----------



## Oublious

Russian is good with killing civillians, you see a lot of dead and wounded kids. Fuking junks are bombing civillians...


----------



## ultron

Grank battle Nusra and allies in Aleppo


----------



## Malik Alashter

Timur said:


> its already a secterian war..


Yeah, But we still treating you nicely once it is full then you'l feel it terrifying deep in your heart making you live in your darkest worst nightmare ever that you wished you never born enemy to us.


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> Russian is good with killing civillians, you see a lot of dead and wounded kids. Fuking junks are bombing civillians...




Really, it was a Russian airstrike that hit that market? And your proof is what?

Funny how FSA degenerate rejects fire home made mortars into residential neighborhoods yet no one seems to mind. Moreover, the blame is always on someone else.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Really, it was a Russian airstrike that hit that market? And your proof is what?


Without Russian support Assad's planes would not be able to fly for years. So all hundreds of thousands killed by Assad are direct responsibility of Russia, including these markets.



ptldM3 said:


> Funny how FSA degenerate rejects fire home made mortars into residential neighborhoods yet no one seems to mind. Moreover, the blame is always on someone else.


Its degenerate Assad who rejects the cease fire in Aleppo.


----------



## Timur

2800 said:


> Terrorists are bad and demon and Allah is pure and nothing come from Allah except goodness. [[Subhan Allah]]



You mean no sherrin comes from Allah?


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Without Russian support Assad's planes would not be able to fly for years. So all hundreds of thousands killed by Assad are direct responsibility of Russia, including these markets.
> 
> 
> Its degenerate Assad who rejects the cease fire in Aleppo.






Right just like without US support, the Iranians have been able to keep their US aircraft flying for over 30 years.


Funny how you also have no response to the FSA degenerate rejects firing something like this into residential areas:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daily update from Reddit,
Link:https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/4hrd9c/160503_syria_brief/

_Gains and losses of government forces and militias. 
_
_Map of the governorates in Syria_

*Daraa*
_
Government forces have taken control of several farms in the outskirts of Kafr Shams. There are still clashes ongoing but it is unclear as to where they are directed. Daraa was a very peaceful front and was largely kept out of the hostilities, this is the first report about clashes between the government and any rebel group in Daraa. It is unclear as to what group currently is located in Kafr Shams. 
_
_source_ _map_

*Aleppo*
_
The clashes in Aleppo around the city are difficult to asses at the moment, there is a fog of war currently. There are several clear points however and these are that Daharet Mana and the Obri farms were captured by the rebel forces, the status of the family house is however disputed as multiple sources have said this was recaptured after clashes. 
_
_source_ _map_ _source__ (Before anyone complains about source usage, same thing is posted by pro-rebel sources, using this for convenience)

The endless back and forth in northern Aleppo still keeps going on. IS has gained control of several points, namely Al-Sh'baniyah, Tell Battal, Qasajik, Mazra'at Shahin, Al-Azatiyah and the Mare grain silos. At this point it is impossible to asses where this front will go tomorrow, it changes and fluctuates more than any other front in Syria and is very confusing to follow and report correctly about so apologies for any mistakes in case something changes in the next few hours. 
_
_source_ _map__ <- Map not entirely representative

Title clarification, the definition of militia is the following: "A group of people who are not part of the armed forces of a country but are trained like soldiers". __1_ _2_ _3__ This very obviously includes the rebels and I also discuss the developments on their side. 

That is all for today. 

If anything is wrong or incorrect please tell me in the comments. If I missed/forgot anything also do tell me and I will try to correct it in the coming day. 

Made by __/u/poutchika_

*Video*

_Protests in ghouta against rebel infighting Jaish Al Islam And Faliq Rahmen_

_Rebel tunnel bomb exploding at Govt Intel Building in Western Aleppo_

_Video From Inside Rebel Tunnel Prior To Explosion_

_Combat footage from Aleppo where Nour alDin al-Zinki rebels stormed Gov't positions_

*Photos*

Emergency Services Arriving At Site Of Rebel Tunnel Blast

Destruction At Al Dabbit Hospital Following Rebel Attacks

Russian Soldiers Embedded With SAA Take Up Positions In Latakia During Ceasefire Today

Rebel Hemam "Lava" Rocket Remanents Fired Today In Aleppo

Russian Air Force Helicopters Flying Over Rural Latakia today


----------



## Oublious

ptldM3 said:


> Really, it was a Russian airstrike that hit that market? And your proof is what?
> 
> Funny how FSA degenerate rejects fire home made mortars into residential neighborhoods yet no one seems to mind. Moreover, the blame is always on someone else.
> 
> 
> View attachment 303514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303515




Did you see the results of your bombs?


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> Did you see the results of your bombs?




Like I said, where is the proof that it was Russian? Asking me if I seen the results of "my bombs" proves what's? Please educate everyone how you can destinguish Russian bombs, Syrian bombs and FSA degenerate reject bombs.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Right just like without US support, the Iranians have been able to keep their US aircraft flying for over 30 years.


1) Prior revolution Iran had 80 brand new F-14. Now barely 20 are flying. Even those largely thanks to Iran Contras supplies.
2) Iran is super oil rich country. They gen every year tens of billions from oil. They can throw money on maintenance, hire specialists from Soviet Union. Syria always was super poor, now they dont even have oil to run these planes.

Currently Assad has simply no any income sources at all. He survives *solely* thanks to Russia and Iran billions, weapons, oil, mercenaries.



> Funny how you also have no response to the FSA degenerate rejects firing something like this into residential areas:


I've answered it. Its Assad who started shelling residential areas. Its Assad who currently refuses to cease fire in Aleppo.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) Prior revolution Iran had 80 brand new F-14. Now barely 20 are flying. Even those largely thanks to Iran Contras supplies.
> 2) Iran is super oil rich country. They gen every year tens of billions from oil. They can throw money on maintenance, hire specialists from Soviet Union. Syria always was super poor, now they dont even have oil to run these planes.







Nice argument...not. So Iran could hire Soviet specialists to keep US aircraft flying? Right......suppose it's true. Then what is stopping Syria from doing the same? What would stop Syria from hiring specialists from China, Israel, Iran, South Africa, North America or Europe. Iran also manufactures a lot of spares for their aircraft, I obviously would not expect you to be that honest or knowledgeable.








500 said:


> I've answered it. Its Assad who started shelling residential areas. Its Assad who currently refuses to cease fire in Aleppo.





You answered nothing. Even if this was true that the Syrian side started the hostility first, which is denied by the government side. Does it excuses the FSA degenerate rejects from lobbing 300mm mortars into residential neighborhoods? 

Funny how there is zero condemnation from you about the FSA degenerate rejects inflicting mass civilian casualties yet you will not shut up about Assad inflicting civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Nice argument...not. So Iran could hire Soviet specialists to keep US aircraft flying? Right......suppose it's true. Then what is stopping Syria from doing the same? What would stop Syria from hiring specialists from China, Israel, Iran, South Africa, North America or Europe. Iran also manufactures a lot of spares for their aircraft, I obviously would not expect you to be that honest or knowledgeable.


Again: Iran is super oil rich country, while Assad has zero sources of income. 



> You answered nothing. Even if this was true that the Syrian side started the hostility first, which is denied by the government side.


There is nothing to discuss here. Assad started indiscriminate shelling of residential areas already in 2011. Long before rebels got any artillery at all.

Current escalation started when Assad barrel bombed markets killing over 50 civilians on 19 Apr.

Finally Assad still refuses to make cease fire in Aleppo.



> Does it excuses the FSA degenerate rejects from lobbing 300mm mortars into residential neighborhoods?


In WW2 when Nazis indiscriminately bombed allied cities, allied replied with same. Were they "degenerates"?

Also should be noted that all the rebels were educated by Assad's Baath regime. And they were teaching that those who indiscriminately shell civilians are heroes. So what do u expect them to do.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Its degenerate Assad who rejects the cease fire in Aleppo.




There will be no ceasefire until terrorists are all dead.


----------



## Parul

*The Russian Defense Ministry said Wednesday that Syria's Latakia province, as well as most of Hama, Homs and Damascus are liberated from terrorists.*


Terrorists sustain heavy losses as strikes on ammunition depots, training camps and sources of money have been carried out, the Russian Defense Ministry spokesman said.

"Seven months ago, Daesh and al-Nusra Front terrorists almost daily 'engulfed' Syrian territory, capturing more and more populated areas. Currently, over 500 areas have been liberated from terrorist groups by units of the Syrian army and patriotic opposition," Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.

Syrian government forces and local militia have freed over 500 populated areas from terrorists, Konashenkov said.

According to him, "it is impossible not to notice" that terrorist groups suffer heavy losses.

"Latakia is almost completely liberated, most of provinces of Hama, Homs, Damascus and area near Palmyra have been freed. Currently, Syrian troops are fighting near Arak."

The ministry spokesman added that the liberation of Palmyra has become a strategically important event as Daesh has allowed to cut off Daesh militants fighting in the south-eastern direction from terrorists operating in the north of the country.

"Of cource, currently, there is no such a carefree movement of terrorists as it used to be before with convoys of hundreds of vehicles [with militants] moving across Syria."



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160504/1039056578/syria-almost-liberated.html#ixzz47gpGGnGo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank 130 mm self propelled howitzer

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChkJ9AwW0AAosOH.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChkJ9anXIAAgVOD.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChkJ8jkWsAA5x93.jpg

Grank IRAM pickup in Damascus countryside

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Chj4SMZW0AIqTSK.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Chj4SMuWMAAerll.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Chj4SPSXAAIVmCS.jpg


----------



## Timur

Malik Alashter said:


> Yeah, But we still treating you nicely once it is full then you'l feel it terrifying deep in your heart making you live in your darkest worst nightmare ever that you wished you never born enemy to us.



same goes for you you but you are already facing it to some degree


----------



## 500

Rebels hit with ATGMs many Assad positions in populated areas of Aleppo:



















Thats answer to nonsense claims of Assad supporters that barrel bombs are justified because rebels use human shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank warriors in Grank part of Aleppo. Notice AK-74M guns.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Chl0jffWMAIiVIm.jpg


----------



## Oublious

ptldM3 said:


> Like I said, where is the proof that it was Russian? Asking me if I seen the results of "my bombs" proves what's? Please educate everyone how you can destinguish Russian bombs, Syrian bombs and FSA degenerate reject bombs.




What a dumb reaction, russian ariforce is flying above Allepo.


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> What a dumb reaction, russian ariforce is flying above Allepo.




And when Turkish jet was flying over Syria it was shot down. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Turkish_F-4_Phantom_shootdown


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> And when Turkish jet was flying over Syria it was shot down.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Turkish_F-4_Phantom_shootdown




???


----------



## ultron

Oublious said:


> ???




That means, Turkish jets better not fly over Syria or they will be shot down.


----------



## Barmaley

Americans mostly bomb civilian targets. Like schools, hospitals, suburbs. It is their ordinary tactics in the war.

Repetition of the Victory Day parade in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

ultron said:


> That means, Turkish jets better not fly over Syria or they will be shot down.




What kind stupid are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> What a dumb reaction, russian ariforce is flying above Allepo.




The dumb reaction is from you. I asked you how you can tell the difference between a bomb dropped by a Syrian war plane and a Russian one or how can you distinguish a heavy FSA mortar from Russian or Syrian airstrikes. Clearly there is no way anyone can tell the difference. 

Russia is also the main broker of the ceasefire, most Russian airstrikes have been dramatically reduced since the ceasefire and the ones that were carried out were against Isis and Nusra, but due continue to look like an idiot.


----------



## Parul

*Some 7,000 fighters have put down arms and joined the ceasefire agreement in Syria over the last two months, according to the Russian Defense Ministry.*



LATAKIA (Sputnik) – More than 50 armed opposition groups, numbering approximately 7,000 individuals, in Syria have joined the cessation of hostilities agreement over the last two months, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said on Thursday.

"These are not the final numbers since thanks to the hard and dangerous work by the representatives of the Syrian authorities the process of reconciliation is gaining momentum. Besides its important role in stabilizing the situation in Syria itself, it is a catalyzer in the negotiations in Geneva," Konashenkov told journalists.

The ceasefire in Syria, worked out by Russia and the United States, took effect on February 27 with terrorist groups such as Daesh and al-Nusra Front not being part of the agreement.

Russia and the United States brokered a "silent" period on Thursday to be implemented for 24 hours in the Damascus’ suburbs and for 72 hours in the northern Latakia province, starting at midnight on April 30.

Syria has been mired in civil war since 2011, with government forces fighting numerous opposition groups, including the Western-backed allegedly moderate factions, as well as terrorist formations.


Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160505/1039104690/syria-ceasefire-opposition.html#ixzz47lVkcMNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Russian maestro Gergiev's orchestra performs in war-ravaged Palmyra:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadists bombed refugee camp in Idlib, Sarmada. Far far away from any frontlines.







Pure sadism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

if you don't care about the children you say iran provides to assad in syria , why would you care about the children of aleppo or sadism , or why would you care about children one could ask really


----------



## 500

Syrian Baath aka Assadists once again supply weapons to Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I really lost count how many times it happened just in past month.






























Assad- ISIS relationships in nutshell:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranian commander captured in #aleppo pic.twitter.com/yQa7Nbv2xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Syrian Baath aka Assadists once again supply weapons to Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I really lost count how many times it happened just in past month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad- ISIS relationships in nutshell:


https://defence.pk/threads/assad-re...il-sources-tell-sky-news.429068/#post-8284141

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

heavy losses for FSA..they asaults keep failing. Plus large batch gathered at family house 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727881285893423104
nice video of zahran alloush being accoused by his top men stealing $12 million. They are both accousing each other of selling east ghouta for sweet saudi money. Maybe the rebel infighting in east ghouta is over those funds.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727358278599073792


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Syrian Baath aka Assadists once again supply weapons to Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I really lost count how many times it happened just in past month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad- ISIS relationships in nutshell:





I see a lot of random pictures which tells me nothing. You are very much know for blatant lies and propaganda so care to share proof that those are actually delivered and not captured. That they actually were shipped from Syria and that the intended recipients are actually Isis.


I must prepare myself for another redicolous rant by you with zero proof and a lot of tall claims.


----------



## Falcon29

ptldM3 said:


> I see a lot of random pictures which tells me nothing. You are very much know for blatant lies and propaganda so care to share proof that those are actually delivered and not captured. That they actually were shipped from Syria and that the intended recipients are actually Isis.
> 
> 
> I must prepare myself for another redicolous rant by you with zero proof and a lot of tall claims.



Low quality posts from him lately, not sure why. I don't see anything 'Baathi' about ISIS.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Falcon29 said:


> Low quality posts from him lately, not sure why. I don't see anything 'Baathi' about ISIS.


Most of the leaders are Baathist from north and west of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Falcon29 said:


> Low quality posts from him lately, not sure why. I don't see anything 'Baathi' about ISIS.




His logic is that because some of the founding members of Isis were former Iraqi military that Isis is Baath. He even claims Russia arms Isis despite Isis being bombed by Russia, Isis blowing up Russian passenger jets and Isis threatening to attack Russia.


It gets dumber, other members like @T-Rex say that Isis was "inspired" and trained by the Russians. I'm sure that in the 1970s and 1980s Russian military advisors trained the Iraqi military in beheadings and radical Islam 

Never mind the fact that many Isis members were never even born during the 1980s nor were they in the Iraqi military or any military for tha matter, but degenerate rejects will come up with the dumbest conspiracy theories.



Malik Alashter said:


> Most of the leaders are Baathist from north and west of Iraq.






Many are Iraqi but many are not, there are many founders of Isis as well as high ranking personnel that come from Georgia, Jordan, Morocco, Egypt, ect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I see a lot of random pictures which tells me nothing. You are very much know for blatant lies and propaganda so care to share proof that those are actually delivered and not captured. That they actually were shipped from Syria and that the intended recipients are actually Isis.
> 
> 
> I must prepare myself for another redicolous rant by you with zero proof and a lot of tall claims.


Definitely all that was filmed in Hollywood. Next to Moon landing pavilion. They even built Shaer gas fields mock ups:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Definitely all that was filmed in Hollywood. Next to Moon landing pavilion. They even built Shaer gas fields mock ups:





 that is your proof? How does a picture of a building prove Syria supplied tanks, trucks and weapons to ISIS? I already predicted you were going to post some nonsense that proved nothing.


Once again show real proof. What you posted was what appears to be a weapons depot (many Syrian weapons depots have been captured) then you posted some random pictures of Chevy trucks, a T-54, and BMP, (FSA, ISIS, Nusra, Iraqi army, Syrian army, Kurds and various militias all use those). Then you posted a random picture of a Kamaz truck ( the Russian army in Syria uses those and very limited numbers are used by the Syrian army).



The picture of that building you posted does not even match up to the original. The first picture shows a hanger type structure with a door and plenty of room on either side of the door. Your bombshell proof picture shows a building with garage type doors very close to each other  

@Serpentine this is a good laugh.

Have you passed puberty yet because I feel like I'm debating a child.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> that is your proof? How does a picture of a building prove Syria supplied tanks, trucks and weapons to ISIS? I already predicted you were going to post some nonsense that proved nothing.
> 
> 
> Once again show real proof. What you posted was what appears to be a weapons depot (many Syrian weapons depots have been captured) then you posted some random pictures of Chevy trucks, a T-54, and BMP, (FSA, ISIS, Nusra, Iraqi army, Syrian army, Kurds and various militias all use those). Then you posted a random picture of a Kamaz truck ( the Russian army in Syria uses those and very limited numbers are used by the Syrian army).
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of that building you posted does not even match up to the original. The first picture shows a hanger type structure with a door and plenty of room on either side of the door. Your bombshell proof picture shows a building with garage type doors very close to each other
> 
> @Serpentine this is a good laugh.
> 
> Have you passed puberty yet because I feel like I'm debating a child.


IS regulary captures Assadist positions. Assadists themselves recognize this fact. Positions have tanks, BMPs, ammo. I dont know why you are trying to build some kind of moon landing style conspiracy.

I remember how Russian TV was telling that Tripoli was not actually captured by rebels and it is all filmed in Qatar.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> IS regulary captures Assadist positions. Assadists themselves recognize this fact. Positions have tanks, BMPs, ammo. I dont know why you are trying to build some kind of moon landing style conspiracy.
> 
> I remember how Russian TV was telling that Tripoli was not actually captured by rebels and it is all filmed in Qatar.






You were claiming that the "Assadists" gave those weapons to Isis here are quotes:



"Assadists once again supply weapons to Iraqi Baath aka ISIS."

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1035#ixzz47rm0EWyr



"Assad- ISIS relationships in nutshell:"



You did not say those were captured, in fact you claimed that Assad and Isis have a "relationship". Funny how when you can't provide proof you try to tap dance your way out of your claim. Of course at first you tried to convince everyone but you were busted as a liar once again by posting some BS pics of two clearly different structures 

This is similar to how you were claiming Russia supplied "modern" ATGM to Isis yet when several members including myself disproved that claim with facts and sources including disproving that those ATGMs were modern you quickly changed your tune to "not 100% proof".


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You were claiming that the "Assadists" gave those weapons to Isis here are quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> "Assadists once again supply weapons to Iraqi Baath aka ISIS."
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1035#ixzz47rm0EWyr
> 
> 
> 
> "Assad- ISIS relationships in nutshell:"
> 
> 
> 
> You did not say those were captured, in fact you claimed that Assad and Isis have a "relationship". Funny how when you can't provide proof you try to tap dance your way out of your claim. Of course at first you tried to convince everyone but you were busted as a liar once again by posting some BS pics of two clearly different structures
> 
> This is similar to how you were claiming Russia supplied "modern" ATGM to Isis yet when several members including myself disproved that claim with facts and sources including disproving that those ATGMs were modern you quickly changed your tune to "not 100% proof".


I did not claim Russia supplied ATGM to ISIS, I merely pointed at fact that ISIS uses modern Russian missiles against Turkey.

Imagine the outcry if ISIS was using modern Turkish weapons to attack Russian troops.

As for Assadists, they are a main source of weapons to ISIS. Willingly or unwillingly. Anyway, both are same national-socialist Baath scum who gassed own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rebels captured Khan Tuman and Khalidia villages. Large number of Assadist casualties. But whats interesting, that there is no any Iraqis among them. Until recently Khan Tuman was held solely by Iraqi Nujaba.

During Palmyra campaign Iraqis also were absent. I wonder where they gone. 

There were Khazara Afghans in Palmyra and Khan Tuman. But they are very low quality fighters and not enough numbers to replace Iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank war pickup mounting two heavy machine guns

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChyOG8SXEAE3v7U.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChyOG8ZW0AAarHG.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChyOG6uWEAEb23h.jpg

Grank warrior with a big gun

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChsAqzVWwAADUzm.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChsArWdWEAA3KWQ.jpg

Grank war monster. BMP-1 chassis mountain twin 23 mm autocannon

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChtoZrpUkAEarBs.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChtoZwCUYAE_3Ae.jpg

Grank warrior in Palmyra

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChyQoEKXEAEcO0q.jpg

Grank warriors in Palmyra

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChtGA0wWEAE4rWN.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChtploQVIAElthm.jpg


----------



## ultron

Grank battle Nusra and allies near Khan Tuman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulkarneyn

eSadism v2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I did not claim Russia supplied ATGM to ISIS, I merely pointed at fact that ISIS uses modern Russian missiles against Turkey.
> 
> Imagine the outcry if ISIS was using modern Turkish weapons to attack Russian troops.
> 
> As for Assadists, they are a main source of weapons to ISIS. Willingly or unwillingly. Anyway, both are same national-socialist Baath scum who gassed own people.



I dont think you know what words mean. ISIS' idealogy is not nationalistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The US government has likely acted to prevent the Syrian government’s armed forces from recapturing the city of Aleppo from the al-Qaeda affiliated al-Nusra Front, Senator from the US State of Virginia Richard Black told Sputnik.



"It is clear to me that what is happening is we are trying desperately to slow down the Syrian army’s advance, which is on the verge of crushing al-Nusra and liberating Aleppo once and for all," Black said on Friday.

In an exclusive interview with Sputnik this week, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov indicated that the United States was attempting to create a safe-zone in Aleppo that covered al-Nusra Front fighting positions. The US attempt was made during Lavrov and US Secretary of State John Kerry’s negotiations to reconstitute the Syrian cessation of hostilities.







© AFP 2016/ AMEER ALHALBI
US, Russia in Direct ‘Around the Clock’ Communication on Aleppo Truce - DoS
Black noted that he agreed with Lavrov’s assessment, but argued it is unlikely the US government is being "used" to provide cover for al-Nusra Front in Syria.


"I believe that Secretary Kerry, the State Department and the Central Intelligence Agency are very much on the side of al-Qaeda," he asserted.

Black further alleged that the Geneva peace talks are being carried out with the goal of "preserving" the anti-Assad terrorist organizations "so that at some point they eventually can reconstitute themselves and seize control of Syria."

Last week, Black returned from a three-day visit to Syria where he sat down with Syrian President Assad, First Lady Asma Assad and a number of other military and political leaders. The trip was particularly significant since the United States has largely severed ties with the Assad government since the start of Syrian civil war in 2011.



Read more: http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/2...ks-aleppo-nusra-liberation.html#ixzz47wbx9YxA


----------



## ultron

Grank bomb Nusra and allies from Nusra and allies perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Saudi mufti at Nato refugee camps urging teenagers to fight because the saudi ground forces will not come as their role is to protect the family lol. Master's my backside  preying on refugees.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728887558352965632


----------



## T-Rex

beast89 said:


> Saudi mufti at Nato refugee camps urging teenagers to fight because the saudi ground forces will not come as their role is to protect the family lol. Master's my backside  preying on refugees.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728887558352965632



*If the Ayatullahs can recruit thugs for the assad regime cannot blame the Sauds for playing the same game.*


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/hezbollah-syrian-army-recapture-3-villages-southern-aleppo/


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Here's the current situation in Aleppo city and south Aleppo:


----------



## Falcon29

Dr.Thrax said:


> Here's the current situation in Aleppo city and south Aleppo:



Khan Tuman is a bigger village than I thought, Iran lost 13 soldiers in the process of the offensive apparently too, which is surprising. They must not have anticipated it, or simply the Iranian army is not as competent as some may believe. I used to always say that Hezbollah has better preparedness, training, and combat skills than the Iranian army. I attribute this to the conflict with Israel, which raised their paranoia and forced them into taking serious measures for combat readiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Khan Tuman is a bigger village than I thought, Iran lost 13 soldiers in the process of the offensive apparently too, which is surprising. They must not have anticipated it, or simply the Iranian army is not as competent as some may believe. I used to always say that Hezbollah has better preparedness, training, and combat skills than the Iranian army. I attribute this to the conflict with Israel, which raised their paranoia and forced them into taking serious measures for combat readiness.


Syrian army is better than Iranian.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Here's the current situation in Aleppo city and south Aleppo:


Ayn al Ja7sh  is under ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Syrian army is better than Iranian.
> 
> .



Some Syrian army brigades have more experience in this warfare, but then some perform poorly.


----------



## 500

Syrian pound is collapsing below 600 per dollar.


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> Khan Tuman is a bigger village than I thought, Iran lost 13 soldiers in the process of the offensive apparently too, which is surprising. They must not have anticipated it, or simply the Iranian army is not as competent as some may believe. I used to always say that Hezbollah has better preparedness, training, and combat skills than the Iranian army. I attribute this to the conflict with Israel, which raised their paranoia and forced them into taking serious measures for combat readiness.



Wasn't it supposed to be ceasefire in Aleppo city?


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be ceasefire in Aleppo city?



Yes, but ceasefire was not going to hold, when several groups in the area and surrounding it are not part of the cease fire list and will be targeted. So it naturally was going to cause breakdown of events there, partially because ISIS offensives on the east and Nusra/Ahrar offensives in Latakia/Aleppo.


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> Yes, but ceasefire was not going to hold, when several groups in the area and surrounding it are not part of the cease fire list and will be targeted. So it naturally was going to cause breakdown of events there, partially because ISIS offensives on the east and Nusra/Ahrar offensives in Latakia/Aleppo.



From the beginning cease fire was a tactic to gain time in order to help terrorists with manpower and weapons.


----------



## Malik Alashter

raptor22 said:


> From the beginning cease fire was a tactic to gain time in order to help terrorists with manpower and weapons.


And the Syrian ate the bate so wise and so smart now to regain the lost they need to bring more forces not to mention now the sails of the terrorist supporters are blown.


----------



## ultron

Persian Shahead 129, killer of artillery and tanks






https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/irans-casualties-syria-upsurge-violence-escalates/


----------



## Falcon29

raptor22 said:


> From the beginning cease fire was a tactic to gain time in order to help terrorists with manpower and weapons.



I object to 'terrorist' label for anybody, as it is political term to enforce one side narrative on conflict, so I will leave that to people to judge where they stand. 

As for cease fire, it will not help much in regards of arming and manpower. People exaggerate that effect. To me, it seems like Russia felt confident that it can force West into negotiating table now, and diminished military option. I don't believe a political plan will come out of it, and not sure what will follow. Russia can help pro-Assad alliance in taking over Aleppo, problem is do they expect foreign intervention at that point. I don't know, we will see what is coming.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> Khan Tuman is a bigger village than I thought, Iran lost 13 soldiers in the process of the offensive apparently too, which is surprising. They must not have anticipated it, or simply the Iranian army is not as competent as some may believe. I used to always say that Hezbollah has better preparedness, training, and combat skills than the Iranian army. I attribute this to the conflict with Israel, which raised their paranoia and forced them into taking serious measures for combat readiness.


Iranian news outlets reporting 83 killed, wounded, missing, or captured. IRGC spokesman says 15 KIAs, 21 WIAs in Khan Touman. Note that IRGC and Fatimiyoun were both there. Rebels claim 70-100 killed.

Rebels encircled Khan Touman completely before going for it:
















Pictures from JulianRoepcke. There was drone footage of the offensive so this was pretty accurate, however location of VBIED (star) is a little off. Otherwise, good map.

I saw pictures of dozens of killed. Can't post for obvious reasons, but lots of killed Shiites in Khan Touman + lots of Ghanima.

Also they launched a failed counteroffensive from Humeira on to Khan Touman, ~20 more killed, 1 tank destroyed on Khan Touman outskirts. Jaysh al Fateh is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

*Thirteen Iranian Revolutionary Guards Killed in Syria*

Tehran (AFP) - Thirteen military advisers with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards have been killed in Syria in recent days and 21 others wounded, Iranian media reported on Saturday.

It was Iran's biggest loss of forces within such a short time, based on official figures. The names of those killed and when their remains will be repatriated will be announced later, the Guards said.

All were from Iran's northern province of Mazandaran, Hossein Ali Rezayi, a Guards spokesman in the region, told the ISNA and Fars news agencies.

The deaths and injuries occurred in Khan Tuman village some 10 kilometres (six miles) southwest of the battleground city of Aleppo, the official IRNA news agency reported a Guards statement as saying.


.........
AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

alarabi said:


> *Thirteen Iranian Revolutionary Guards Killed in Syria*
> 
> Tehran (AFP) - Thirteen military advisers with the Iranian Revolutionary Guards have been killed in Syria in recent days and 21 others wounded, Iranian media reported on Saturday.
> 
> It was Iran's biggest loss of forces within such a short time, based on official figures. The names of those killed and when their remains will be repatriated will be announced later, the Guards said.
> 
> All were from Iran's northern province of Mazandaran, Hossein Ali Rezayi, a Guards spokesman in the region, told the ISNA and Fars news agencies.
> 
> The deaths and injuries occurred in Khan Tuman village some 10 kilometres (six miles) southwest of the battleground city of Aleppo, the official IRNA news agency reported a Guards statement as saying.
> 
> 
> .........
> AFP



JN and FSA lost around 40 fighting in the area over recent days, the battle for aleppo has begun and your beheaders will lose the battle because no one is going to support them.



T-Rex said:


> *If the Ayatullahs can recruit thugs for the assad regime cannot blame the Sauds for playing the same game.*



ayatollahs are sending their men whilst gulf cowards dare not send a single soldier for a revolution they paid for. I thought the gulf was stronk and had endless money reserves. These refugees fled the war and saudis are trying to send them back in...trully pathetic.


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> the battle for aleppo has begun.



Not it hasn't. 

And I saw the video on the Khan Tamun offensive, there was no excuse to losing that town. It was your typical militant offensive, all they did was charge the town with several vehicles on flat plain, nobody stopped them. Either they were caught off guard, or just no precautionary measures taken.


----------



## beast89

Falcon29 said:


> Not it hasn't.
> 
> And I saw the video on the Khan Tamun offensive, there was no excuse to losing that town. It was your typical militant offensive, all they did was charge the town with several vehicles on flat plain, nobody stopped them. Either they were caught off guard, or just no precautionary measures taken.



but the battle has started in the sense more things will get bloodier and body count is already high as it, aerial campaign has intensified and the oppsition lack everything. Everything will be thrown at the rebels.

Pictures of ugly JN and FSA neckbeards have already started popping up on twitter


----------



## bsruzm

alarabi said:


> *Thirteen Iranian Revolutionary Guards Killed in Syria*


As what Iranian posters say: "it is requested by Asshead government(?)". That was requested.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

After 3 huge failed attempts which cost them more than 300 fighters, they finally captured Khan Tuman by sending hundreds in droves attacking from all sides, as always led by a Suicide bomber, which has became the undeniable icon of Syrian 'rebels', their 'revolution' and their cult. Yes, 13 Iranians were martyred in Khan Tuman, and the casualties on the other side stands between 70-80 till now by their own accounts. Some other sources put the number of dead rodents on 98.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank artillery attack near Aleppo today


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> but the battle has started in the sense more things will get bloodier and body count is already high as it, aerial campaign has intensified and the oppsition lack everything. Everything will be thrown at the rebels.
> 
> Pictures of ugly JN and FSA neckbeards have already started popping up on twitter



I have not seen such reports, and personally would prefer a serious truce take place. The people need a break from war, and this savagery and continued violence needs to come to an end. It's amazing that people have seen so much violence, yet don't find a need to implement change. I have no hope for this region.


----------



## ultron

Falcon29 said:


> I have not seen such reports, and personally would prefer a serious truce take place. The people need a break from war, and this savagery and continued violence needs to come to an end. It's amazing that people have seen so much violence, yet don't find a need to implement change. I have no hope for this region.




If you think now is bad, wait till Trump or Hillary is in office.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

All sides have lost this war, in my opinion. There are no winners here, except perhaps the Kurds, should they succeed in achieving independence/statehood or Iraq-style autonomy at the very least.

Overall, however, the real victors are the Israelis. Israel is the only regional power that hasn't exhausted itself as a result of the conflicts in Libya, Syria, Iraq, and Yemen.

The Saudis, Qataris, and Emiratis have lost billions of US dollars in their failed attempts to overthrow governments across the Arab World. The Iranians, Turks, and Jordanians may not have lost as much money as the Gulf Arabs, but they also lost a lot of their resources.

Meanwhile, Israel has watched all its neighbors and adversaries fall apart. Hezbollah and Hamas are a lot weaker today than they ever were before the Arab Spring; Egypt is facing an Islamic insurgency in the Sinai Peninsula; Syria and Iraq no longer exist and have all but officially fragmented along ethnic and sectarian lines; Libya and Yemen no longer exist either; the Gulf Arab states are going bankrupt; Turkey is becoming increasingly unstable; and Iran's so-called "Shiite Crescent" has been broken in half.

What a wonderful time it must be for Israel.

Anyway, I'm not trying to demonize Israel. The Israelis are cleverly playing the Arabs off against the non-Arabs, and the Sunnis off against the Shiites. They're doing it for their own survival, so I'm not trying to blame them for what they're doing.

Syria's finished, in my opinion. I hope Syria survives and reemerges from this mess, but I think it's too late to repair the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> All sides have lost this war, in my opinion. There are no winners here, except perhaps the Kurds, should they succeed in achieving independence/statehood or Iraq-style autonomy at the very least.
> 
> Overall, however, the real victors are the Israelis. Israel is the only regional power that hasn't exhausted itself as a result of the conflicts in Libya, Syria, Iraq, and Yemen.
> 
> The Saudis, Qataris, and Emiratis have lost billions of US dollars in their failed attempts to overthrow governments across the Arab World. The Iranians, Turks, and Jordanians may not have lost as much money as the Gulf Arabs, but they also lost a lot of their resources.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel has watched all its neighbors and adversaries fall apart. Hezbollah and Hamas are a lot weaker today than they ever were before the Arab Spring; Egypt is facing an Islamic insurgency in the Sinai Peninsula; Syria and Iraq no longer exist and have all but officially fragmented along ethnic and sectarian lines; Libya and Yemen no longer exist either; the Gulf Arab states are going bankrupt; Turkey is becoming increasingly unstable; and Iran's so-called "Shiite Crescent" has been broken in half.
> 
> What a wonderful time it must be for Israel.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to demonize Israel. The Israelis are cleverly playing the Arabs off against the non-Arabs, and the Sunnis off against the Shiites. They're doing it for their own survival, so I'm not trying to blame them for what they're doing.
> 
> Syria's finished, in my opinion. I hope Syria survives and reemerges from this mess, but I think it's too late to repair the situation.




Russia is the only real winner. Had Syria war not happened, Russians be only have a base in Tartus. Now Russians are all over the place in Syria and massively expanded their presence in the heartland of the ME.


----------



## Falcon29

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> All sides have lost this war, in my opinion. There are no winners here, except perhaps the Kurds, should they succeed in achieving independence/statehood or Iraq-style autonomy at the very least.
> 
> Overall, however, the real victors are the Israelis. Israel is the only regional power that hasn't exhausted itself as a result of the conflicts in Libya, Syria, Iraq, and Yemen.
> 
> The Saudis, Qataris, and Emiratis have lost billions of US dollars in their failed attempts to overthrow governments across the Arab World. The Iranians, Turks, and Jordanians may not have lost as much money as the Gulf Arabs, but they also lost a lot of their resources.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel has watched all its neighbors and adversaries fall apart. Hezbollah and Hamas are a lot weaker today than they ever were before the Arab Spring; Egypt is facing an Islamic insurgency in the Sinai Peninsula; Syria and Iraq no longer exist and have all but officially fragmented along ethnic and sectarian lines; Libya and Yemen no longer exist either; the Gulf Arab states are going bankrupt; Turkey is becoming increasingly unstable; and Iran's so-called "Shiite Crescent" has been broken in half.
> 
> What a wonderful time it must be for Israel.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to demonize Israel. The Israelis are cleverly playing the Arabs off against the non-Arabs, and the Sunnis off against the Shiites. They're doing it for their own survival, so I'm not trying to blame them for what they're doing.
> 
> Syria's finished, in my opinion. I hope Syria survives and reemerges from this mess, but I think it's too late to repair the situation.



Israel is neither a winner nor loser, it was just as secure prior to the Arab spring era. They(Israeli's), are not in any safer situation, it could flip against their will within days or few weeks. Some Israeli's see bad future implications. The Israeli's aren't 'playing' anybody off anybody, this is a result of fanatical hegemonic nationalist interests and lack of genuine spirituality. 

The rest is anti-Arab rant, even though you're purportedly a Kuwaiti yourself. 

Hamas is not weak, it's just not strong. And surrounded by scumbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> After 3 huge failed attempts which cost them more than 300 fighters, they finally captured Khan Tuman by sending hundreds in droves attacking from all sides, as always led by a Suicide bomber, which has became the undeniable icon of Syrian 'rebels', their 'revolution' and their cult. Yes, 13 Iranians were martyred in Khan Tuman, and the casualties on the other side stands between 70-80 till now by their own accounts. Some other sources put the number of dead rodents on 98.
> 
> View attachment 304087
> View attachment 304088


Iraqi Nujaba mercenaries were slaughtered twice in Khan Tuman.






Thats why they were replaced buy Iranians, Afghans and NDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> All sides have lost this war, in my opinion. There are no winners here, except perhaps the Kurds, should they succeed in achieving independence/statehood or Iraq-style autonomy at the very least.
> 
> Overall, however, the real victors are the Israelis. Israel is the only regional power that hasn't exhausted itself as a result of the conflicts in Libya, Syria, Iraq, and Yemen.
> 
> The Saudis, Qataris, and Emiratis have lost billions of US dollars in their failed attempts to overthrow governments across the Arab World. The Iranians, Turks, and Jordanians may not have lost as much money as the Gulf Arabs, but they also lost a lot of their resources.
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel has watched all its neighbors and adversaries fall apart. Hezbollah and Hamas are a lot weaker today than they ever were before the Arab Spring; Egypt is facing an Islamic insurgency in the Sinai Peninsula; Syria and Iraq no longer exist and have all but officially fragmented along ethnic and sectarian lines; Libya and Yemen no longer exist either; the Gulf Arab states are going bankrupt; Turkey is becoming increasingly unstable; and Iran's so-called "Shiite Crescent" has been broken in half.
> 
> What a wonderful time it must be for Israel.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to demonize Israel. The Israelis are cleverly playing the Arabs off against the non-Arabs, and the Sunnis off against the Shiites. They're doing it for their own survival, so I'm not trying to blame them for what they're doing.
> 
> Syria's finished, in my opinion. I hope Syria survives and reemerges from this mess, but I think it's too late to repair the situation.


Kurds are biggest winners hands down. They were second class citizens in Syria. Many of them not even citizens. Now they have a large independent de facto state.

For Israel Syria is not a big concern for decades. They did not fire a bullet towards Israel since 1973.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> I object to 'terrorist' label for anybody, as it is political term to enforce one side narrative on conflict, so I will leave that to people to judge where they stand.
> 
> As for cease fire, it will not help much in regards of arming and manpower. People exaggerate that effect. To me, it seems like Russia felt confident that it can force West into negotiating table now, and diminished military option. I don't believe a political plan will come out of it, and not sure what will follow. Russia can help pro-Assad alliance in taking over Aleppo, problem is do they expect foreign intervention at that point. I don't know, we will see what is coming.



Surly I call Al-Nusra, a terrorist group ... and they violated 48 hours ceasefire in Aleppo city therefore they gotta be ready to face the music ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Iraqi Nujaba mercenaries were slaughtered twice in Khan Tuman.
> 
> View attachment 304126
> 
> 
> Thats why they were replaced buy Iranians, Afghans and NDF.


Really is that all your buddies can show?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Malik Alashter said:


> Really is that all your buddies can show?.


That israrli is a crazy ZioWahhabi Terrorist supporter what do you expect from him? He loves takfiri rebels and hate moderate Syrian, Iranian and Iraqi people.

He supports takfiris because they are destroying Syrian army for free [for israel] but if a takfiri shoot a bullet toward israel they will bomb him with 6 fighters.


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> Really is that all your buddies can show?.


Graphic pics are not allowed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

IRGC (KhanTouman)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*IRGC Slaughterhouse in Aleppo*



Adel al-Salmi3 hours ago 50




London- Well-informed Iranian sources exposed a recent massacre taking down over 50 Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) members belonging to the Quds Force division. The Iranian soldiers were reportedly killed in Aleppo during the Khan Tooman battles over the last few days.

Quds Force headquarters in the northern Iranian province of Mazandarann issued a statement urging the people of Iran to keep unruffled, given that the statement made no clear mention of the assessed losses. According to the statement, the Quds Force members were killed by a “proxy war against Iran”.

On the other hand, media-exchanged information indicates the death-toll number to be in dozens. Iranian daily, Jaam-e Jam, also reported deaths taking place in Aleppo.

IRGC affiliated website, such as Verde news, listed over 80 members ranging between Iranian and Afghani forces dead. What’s more is that Lebanon-based Hezbollah members registered deaths alongside the IRGC in Aleppo.

Iranian sources point out that the IRGC website had accused Turkey for presenting logistic and intelligence support for the attack to take place.

Until this moment, no official statement was given by the Iranian national army, despite that the Iranian governmental Mehr News Agency had confirmed the presence of Special Forces, belonging to the 65th brigade in an “advisory” mission in Khan Tooman, Aleppo.

Screenshots of WhatsApp conversations with an IRGC militant –in Aleppo- explaining that 83 Iranian soldiers are besieged and held on spot “unable to move”, were flooding Iranian online media.

According to the screenshots, the Iranian soldier urged the strengthening of cannon fire as to aid their withdrawal. The soldier also expressed himself favoring death over being taken in by opponents.

Fars News Agency, another IRGC media outlet, published an IRGC official reporting the death of 34 IRGC officers either dead or severely injured in Khan Tooman.

Fars also denied all allegations of Iranian captives being taken in Khan Tooman, saying that the captives are three members belonging to Syrian Regime Forces, one of which is an Afghani militant. 
http://english.aawsat.com/2016/05/article55350453/irgc-slaughterhouse-aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Cheering over dead bodies? These coffins belong to the 175 Iranian frogmen who were chained and buried alive with former Iraqi dictator Sadam Hossain one who was supported by the same maniacs that are supporting terrorism in Syria right now .... if they won that war terrorists will win this war too ....

Last month Al Nusra lost at least 400 terrorist in same very spot while we lost 3 .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Kurds are biggest winners hands down. They were second class citizens in Syria. Many of them not even citizens. Now they have a large independent de facto state.
> 
> For Israel Syria is not a big concern for decades. They did not fire a bullet towards Israel since 1973.


And well done to them! (The Kurds, that is.)

They've earned it.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> recent massacre taking down over 50 Islamic Revolutionary Guard


While you keep posting garbage numbers (where the real number is 13), between 80 to 96 (repeat it, 96) of your dearly beloved brothers were sent to hell in this massive attack (by their own accounts). Do you get the numbers right? 13 compared to 96, in a 'surprise attack' with a massive suicide vehicle (which is the icon of Syrian terrorists).



United said:


>



Wait a minute. Are you seriously posting a screenshot from a random anonymous conversation? Let's, for a second, take this seriously. Let's assume 83 Iranians were trapped (in a single room!). What happened to them? Either They are are killed or captured alive, or they have killed enemy forces around them and escaped the siege. If the first scenario is true, then shouldn't the Al-Qaeda rebels release picture of them alive or dead (considering the fact that they take pictures and movies even when they fart), or maybe, based on official statement by IRGC, the whole news is basically a lie invented by desperate idiots and no 83 people trapped in a room basically exist in first place.

Meanwhile, the real numbers about casualties: 13 Iranians, 13-17 Afghans, 80-96 Al-Qaeda rebels. Do the math. It's not hard. Another thing is, they were regular IRGC forces, not special forces or elite forces, and yet, the number of rats they killed is amazing by all accounts.

And the amazing thing? No one even mentions that Jaish al-Fateh terrorists lost nearly 300 in 3 failed attacks on Khan Tuman. Of course, they don't count.



2800 said:


> They are martyred in way of defending ahlulbayt shrines.



Yes, except the fact that these 83 people don't exist in real world. Genius indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

46 pro-Assad Palestinians were killed in Zahra tunnel bombing on 3 May:






https://www.facebook.com/alqudsbrigade.sy/posts/1031366286944228

Add to this scores of Palestinians killed in failed offensive on 7 February Tal Kurdi offensive and 14 April Handarat offensives + those who were starved to death and bombed in Yarmouk. Looks like Assad decided to expend all the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Liwa al Quds, a Palestinian faction fighting for Assad (Palestinian refugees who seem to forget all the terror Assad inflicts on Palestinian refugee camps not under his control) publish a list of 46 fighters who were killed in the Zahraa tunnel bomb, while regime propagandist says everyone evacuated:













Jaysh al Fath coming to curb stomp the invading Iranians and Shiites. I can already sense the butthurt from littel Serpy. Saying "over 300 were killed"
Yet they show only a dozen bodies of dead rebels.
Meanwhile, rebels have evidence to back up the claim of ~83 dead/captured in Khan Touman alone.

For anyone interested in Iranian/Shiite casualties, twitter user @bm21_grad has posted a video of a truckload of them.

Some of the Iranians who died for Ali/Hussein/Assad/Zaynab/highest bidder:


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> 46 pro-Assad Palestinians were killed in Zahra tunnel bombing on 3 May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/alqudsbrigade.sy/posts/1031366286944228
> 
> Add to this scores of Palestinians killed in failed offensive on 7 February Tal Kurdi offensive and 14 April Handarat offensives + those who were starved to death and bombed in Yarmouk. Looks like Assad decided to expend all the Palestinians.



Who told you they're Palestinian? Did you conclude that from the name of the group? If one takes your posts with seriousness, they would believe that 99% of Syrians are fighting against Assad and all those who fought for the state are non-Syrian....

Reality is more Syrians are fighting for Assad than against him. Lots of the opposition is not even not Syrian, much of ISIS, Nusra, Ahrar, etc....consist of Saudi's, Egyptians, Tunisians, Moroccans, etc....nationality is irrelevant here. There are two narratives here and every nationality is divided on the conflict.

PS: This group is mostly Syrian btw


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Who told you they're Palestinian? Did you conclude that from the name of the group? If one takes your posts with seriousness, they would believe that 99% of Syrians are fighting against Assad and all those who fought for the state are non-Syrian....
> 
> Reality is more Syrians are fighting for Assad than against him. Lots of the opposition is not even not Syrian, much of ISIS, Nusra, Ahrar, etc....consist of Saudi's, Egyptians, Tunisians, Moroccans, etc....nationality is irrelevant here. There are two narratives here and every nationality is divided on the conflict.
> 
> PS: This group is mostly Syrian btw



Liwa Quds are Palestinians originally, but ones who have been living in Syria for nearly 50 years, they are now basically Syrians, no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Who told you they're Palestinian?


Educate urself:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liwa_al-Quds



> Did you conclude that from the name of the group? If one takes your posts with seriousness, they would believe that 99% of Syrians are fighting against Assad and all those who fought for the state are non-Syrian....


Some Alawites and Druze fight for Assad.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Liwa Quds are Palestinians originally, but ones who have been living in Syria for nearly 50 years, they are now basically Syrians, no difference.



Are you sure none are Syrian? Either way, that one member thinks this is supposed to embarrass us or something. On contrary, this would receive praise from international public that Palestinians are fighting off what many consider a 'terrorist' opposition. My position has always been that Palestinians should stay out of any conflict. But, I can understand why they're involved here, there must have been a threat to them, no Palestinians fights without a reason. Some rebel factions threaten them in a stupid manner. Also considering they've been in Syria for that long, they likely have memories from Arab-Israeli wars and Syrian support.

Anyway, I've never seen an opposition like this before in my life. It's very fractured, their endgame is very unclear. Some factions are just doing it for the money, some factions are just US allies to fight ISIS and take over some Syrian land(by forcing pro-regime alliance to not attack them otherwise they attack US interests), some have agenda to topple Assad, others like ISIS have unrealistic agenda for the region, etc....

The rebels made many mistakes, that cost them a lot, one that I remember is the threat to invade Lebanon, and cause reckless civil war which Lebanese have long gotten over and don't want to see again.



500 said:


> Some Alawites and Druze fight for Assad.



Your link says it's a part Syrian-Palestinian group, either way doesn't make difference to me, I'm not a child like you. 

Alawites and Druze can't supply enough manpower, majority are secular Sunni's. I've met Syrian Sunni's who are very pro-Assad, it's not about religious affiliation like you make it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> While you keep posting garbage numbers (where the real number is 13), between 80 to 96 (repeat it, 96) of your dearly beloved brothers were sent to hell in this massive attack (by their own accounts). Do you get the numbers right? 13 compared to 96, in a 'surprise attack' with a massive suicide vehicle (which is the icon of Syrian terrorists).


I watched the video showing their rotten corpses.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I watched the video showing their rotten corpses.



Post the link here. Just the link, not the video itself as it is against the rules.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Your link says it's a part Syrian-Palestinian group, either way doesn't make difference to me, I'm not a child like you.


It does not says part.



> Alawites and Druze can't supply enough manpower, majority are secular Sunni's. I've met Syrian Sunni's who are very pro-Assad, it's not about religious affiliation like you make it.


There are nearly 3 million Alawites and Druze in Syria. That gives some 750,000 males aged 18-50. 

Assad army with various militias currently is less than 150,000. That measn even Alawiyes and Druze are not eager to fight for Assad. There are Sunnis who are drafted by force and stay there because their relatives will be arrested/killed, but they are very poor soldiers naturally.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Most of the SAA and NDF fighters are Sunni Arabs. The Alawites and Shiites can't defend the government-held areas on their own.

Unfortunately, the war has become increasingly sectarian in nature over the years. Nonetheless, the pro-government fighters are still, for the most part, Sunni Arabs. It's the Syrian opposition that has largely been responsible for fueling sectarianism, although one has to be fair and admit that all sides have been guilty of contributing to the ethnic and sectarian fragmentation of Syrian society.

With regard to foreign fighters, all sides are guilty of recruiting foreigners -- that's for sure. There are thousands of Uighur jihadists fighting alongside the Syrian rebels in the provinces of Idlib, Latakia and Aleppo. What are these Uighurs doing in Syria in the first place? This isn't supposed to be their fight.

Likewise, I don't like the fact that many Hazaras are fighting alongside the pro-government forces.

In my opinion, there are many groups of people / nationalities that shouldn't be fighting in Syria at all, such as the Uighurs, Chechens, Hazaras, Gulf Arabs, Afghans, Tunisians, etc.

I can understand if some Sunni and Shiite fighters from adjacent countries (e.g. Iraq) have decided to participate in the Syrian war, but I see no reason why people from the other side of the world (e.g. Uighurs and Hazaras) should be fighting in Syria in the first place.

Syria is a mess for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Yes, except the fact that these 83 people don't exist in real world. Genius indeed.


I didn't say anything about 83 go read my comment again.

http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1395/02/18/1068267/اطلاعیه-سپاه-مازندران-به-مناسبت-شهادت-جمعی-از-مدافعان-حرم-مازندرانی-در-حلب

It seems only 4 Iranians are martyred in khan tuman.

EDIT: 4 martyred, 2 captured and some other injured.


----------



## T-Rex

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Most of the SAA and NDF fighters are Sunni Arabs. The Alawites and Shiites can't defend the government-held areas on their own.
> 
> Unfortunately, the war has become increasingly sectarian in nature over the years. Nonetheless, the pro-government fighters are still, for the most part, Sunni Arabs. It's the Syrian opposition that has largely been responsible for fueling sectarianism, although one has to be fair and admit that all sides have been guilty of contributing to the ethnic and sectarian fragmentation of Syrian society.
> 
> With regard to foreign fighters, all sides are guilty of recruiting foreigners -- that's for sure. There are thousands of Uighur jihadists fighting alongside the Syrian rebels in the provinces of Idlib, Latakia and Aleppo. What are these Uighurs doing in Syria in the first place? This isn't supposed to be their fight.
> 
> Likewise, I don't like the fact that many Hazaras are fighting alongside the pro-government forces.
> 
> In my opinion, there are many groups of people / nationalities that shouldn't be fighting in Syria at all, such as the Uighurs, Chechens, Hazaras, Gulf Arabs, Afghans, Tunisians, etc.
> 
> I can understand if some Sunni and Shiite fighters from adjacent countries (e.g. Iraq) have decided to participate in the Syrian war, but I see no reason why people from the other side of the world (e.g. Uighurs and Hazaras) should be fighting in Syria in the first place.
> 
> Syria is a mess for sure.


*
You understand why Shiite fighters from Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan are fighting in Syria, you understand why Russians are fighting in Syria but you don't understand why Sunnis from other countries are fighting. Must I poke my finger into your one-eyed vision to make you realise how biased you?*


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Educate urself:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liwa_al-Quds
> 
> 
> Some Alawites and Druze fight for Assad.



Like, maybe 6 or 7 guys.



T-Rex said:


> *You understand why Shiite fighters from Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan are fighting in Syria, you understand why Russians are fighting in Syria but you don't understand why Sunnis from other countries are fighting. Must I poke my finger into your one-eyed vision to make you realise how biased you?*



I can explain if you are willing to keep an open mind.

Initially, there was no Iraqi, Afghani, or Pakistani on the Assad side. Back in say, 2011, or 2012, 2013. You can refer to dated news articles in Google or maybe even search early posts in this thread. How many pictures of Afghans can you find?

However, very early did we find foreigners involved against Assad. First of all, financial aid was given to rebels by countries such as Qatar (this is not secret, it was claimed proudly back in 2011) to overthrow the government. Fighters came from all around the world to join the fight against the government. Remember, a big clue are in the group's names. Fighters weren't coming in from Europe or Arab countries to set up a democratic government in Syria, they were encouraged by the idea of establishing a new Islamic, borderless caliphate. That was what was so appealing with ISIS for many young fighters. It wasn't about Syria, it was about Muslims. Therefore, it stopped being a war for Syria with them, it was a borderless war. That's why their name became Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, that is, it is not about Syria anymore.

Now, when did the other side get involved? when ISIS was growing momentum daily in Syria, Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Yemen, etc. Why would the Iranians or the Afghans care about Assad? They don't actually care as much about Assad as they are concerned about the ALTERNATIVE. Afghans have already experienced terrorism in their country, Iraqis have already experienced it, Iranians have already experienced it. It is to no one's advantage to let terrorism grow until it reaches their land.

Try to read this poem by a German pastor in WW2. It is a very powerful poem, and please try to understand what I'm trying to say here.

*First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> Like, maybe 6 or 7 guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I can explain if you are willing to keep an open mind.
> 
> Initially, there was no Iraqi, Afghani, or Pakistani on the Assad side. Back in say, 2011, or 2012, 2013. You can refer to dated news articles in Google or maybe even search early posts in this thread. How many pictures of Afghans can you find?
> 
> However, very early did we find foreigners involved against Assad. First of all, financial aid was given to rebels by countries such as Qatar (this is not secret, it was claimed proudly back in 2011) to overthrow the government. Fighters came from all around the world to join the fight against the government. Remember, a big clue are in the group's names. Fighters weren't coming in from Europe or Arab countries to set up a democratic government in Syria, they were encouraged by the idea of establishing a new Islamic, borderless caliphate. That was what was so appealing with ISIS for many young fighters. It wasn't about Syria, it was about Muslims. Therefore, it stopped being a war for Syria with them, it was a borderless war. That's why their name became Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, that is, it is not about Syria anymore.
> 
> Now, when did the other side get involved? when ISIS was growing momentum daily in Syria, Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Yemen, etc. Why would the Iranians or the Afghans care about Assad? They don't actually care as much about Assad as they are concerned about the ALTERNATIVE. Afghans have already experienced terrorism in their country, Iraqis have already experienced it, Iranians have already experienced it. It is to no one's advantage to let terrorism grow until it reaches their land.
> 
> Try to read this poem by a German pastor in WW2. It is a very powerful poem, and please try to understand what I'm trying to say here.
> 
> *First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Jew.
> 
> Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*


*

Daesh was not involved when the civil war started in Syria, assad literally paved the way for Daesh in Syria in order to divert the civil war into a different direction. Assad and his allies wanted to convince the international community that the war was all about setting up a terrorist state not about democracy or assad's brutal repression of the majority in Syria. So, when the assad regime used chemical weapons and the Russians almost wiped out the rebels it was the opportunity for the Daesh terrorists to intervene as the saviour. *


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Like, maybe 6 or 7 guys.


Out of 750,000 battle worthy Alawis and Druze, some 100,000 are in Assad's army. But most of them are either poor drafted villagers or Shabiha thugs who rob people at checkpoints.

For me most curious fact was that Assads elite Alawi dominated republican quards and 4th division performed very poorly in this war.



Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Most of the SAA and NDF fighters are Sunni Arabs. The Alawites and Shiites can't defend the government-held areas on their own.


Can u show me any Assad operation made by his Sunni unit? I can only recall couple disastrously failed offensives made by his Palestinian units.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Out of 750,000 battle worthy Alawis and Druze, some 100,000 are in Assad's army. But most of them are either poor drafted villagers or Shabiha thugs who rob people at checkpoints.
> 
> For me most curious fact was that Assads elite Alawi dominated republican quards and 4th division performed very poorly in this war.



So let me see if I understood this correctly. Are you categorically claiming that the only (Syrian) soldiers in the Syrian government are poor drafted villagers and Shahiba thug/thieves of Alawis and Druze origins?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So let me see if I understood this correctly. Are you categorically claiming that the only (Syrian) soldiers in the Syrian government are poor drafted villagers and Shahiba thug/thieves of Alawis and Druze origins?


I said most. Total SAA is about 150 K.

50 K - poor drafted Sunnis who had not money to pay bribes. Often used as cannon fodder by Assad.
10 K - poor drafted Christians. Ditto.
30 K - poor drafted Alawis and Druze. Ditto.
30 K - Shabiha who rob people at checkpoints.
30 K - Alawis and Druze who more or less can fight.


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *
> Daesh was not involved when the civil war started in Syria, assad literally paved the way for Daesh in Syria in order to divert the civil war into a different direction. Assad and his allies wanted to convince the international community that the war was all about setting up a terrorist state not about democracy or assad's brutal repression of the majority in Syria. So, when the assad regime used chemical weapons and the Russians almost wiped out the rebels it was the opportunity for the Daesh terrorists to intervene as the saviour. *



Well, in the interest of trying to better understand the situation, why don't we try to see if we can find some information from old news articles? That's the great thing about the internet today, it gives us an easy ability to search through old articles to better understand the situation today.

I'm going to keep away from sources you might find biased, for example, I won't try to refer to PressTV, okay?

Here is an article from NY Times from mid 2012,
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/25/w...into-syrias-conflict.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Here is another article from November, 2011, about how the Islamic State in Libya met with the Free Syrian Army,
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...st-met-Free-Syrian-Army-opposition-group.html

Here is an article about twin bombing in Dec,2011,
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-16313879
Like you, there is a complete denial of the possibility of any terrorism, and the opposition blames it on the government. It is this self-denial and the complete refusal to acknowledge such possibilities, that has had certain Muslims constantly unable to face the facts. Like in AA meetings, the first step is to acknowledge there is a problem.

There are other articles that point to such developments. Other more independent news sources have pointed out to some elements even before the war started. There was reports from WikiLeaks a while back that showed that USA was aware of such groups in Syria, and one of their plans were to be able to exploit them.

To understand this is not to claim that Assad is a beautiful angel. But it is to shed light on the complications of our geopolitical matters, and to understand that choices state actors take and place them into the correct context.



500 said:


> I said most. Total SAA is about 150 K.
> 
> 50 K - poor drafted Sunnis who had not money to pay bribes. Often used as cannon fodder by Assad.
> 10 K - poor drafted Christians. Ditto.
> 30 K - poor drafted Alawis and Druze. Ditto.
> 30 K - Shabiha who rob people at checkpoints.
> 30 K - Alawis and Druze who more or less can fight.



So are you saying that one third (33% or 1 in every 3) are Sunnis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 10 K - poor drafted Christians. Ditto.




Correction. Christians are some of the best warriors.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So are you saying that one third (33% or 1 in every 3) are Sunnis?


Prior the war Assad had some 300 K regular army with 200 K Sunnis + 300 K reserves mostly Sunnis. After the war most of the Sunnis deserted and Assad remained with some 50 K.



ultron said:


> Correction. Christians are some of the best warriors.


Not in Syria.


----------



## jammersat

Assad's army was useless anyway , if anyone's gonna launch an attack on israel from syria it's gonna be iran , not assad's antique army


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Prior the war Assad had some 300 K regular army with 200 K Sunnis + 300 K reserves mostly Sunnis. After the war most of the Sunnis deserted and Assad remained with some 50 K.



Sorry for the repeated post, I just want to make sure there are no misunderstandings, correct me if I am wrong please, you are stating that one third of the army the Syrian government are sunnis?


----------



## ultron

more Persia backed Iraqi militia arrived in Syria via Il-76 strategic transport

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiBM0_qXAAA5LID.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiBM1DoWkAYt2vs.jpg


----------



## ultron

more Persia backed Iraqi militia arrived in Aleppo

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ch_TzfcWwAAmXUM.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ch_TzeIXEAA25ah.jpg

Grank bombed Maraat al Numan again


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Sorry for the repeated post, I just want to make sure there are no misunderstandings, correct me if I am wrong please, you are stating that one third of the army the Syrian government are sunnis?


Yep Sunnis currently are about third of Assad army. Before they were 2/3.


----------



## ultron

Syria and Russia celebrate victory over fascism








500 said:


> Yep Sunnis currently are about third of Assad army. Before they were 2/3.




more than 58% of current Grank held place is Sunni Arabs 

http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/ethnic-cleansing-threatens-syrias-unity

Grank bombed the archeological museum in Maraat al Numan






Grank bombed Maraat al Numan today






Grank mortar attack on Arbin market today


----------



## United

Apparently U get $5 watch in Assad's syria if one of ur family member die's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Grank Konkurs blows up a Nusra and allies tank at Khan Touman






Grank bombed Hafsarjah in Idlib province today





https://twitter.com/hashtag/Hafsarjah?src=hash


----------



## Barmaley

Khan Tuman.

At the first seconds of video you can see how the 152mm artillery work in right hands.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Grank Konkurs blows up a Nusra and allies tank at Khan Touman


Destroyed tank looks like T-90. Either it was captured by rebels or they destroyed one of their own by mistake.



Barmaley said:


> Khan Tuman.
> 
> At the first seconds of video you can see how the 152mm artillery work in right hands.


152-mm does not have such accuracy. Plus 152-mm guns should make barrages not single round. So its either tank gun or recoiles.


----------



## 500

Rebels take out another T-90:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Rebels take out another T-90:




It appears to be damage only and repairable. T-90 has insane armor. T-14 of course has active defense and no ATGM can hit it.


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Binnish in Idlib province today






Grank Konkurs blow up some Nusra and allies battle vehicles in Khan Touman


----------



## ultron

IRGC in Aleppo


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Daraa city today


----------



## ultron

IRGC mortar crew in southern Aleppo province






Grank bombed a medical facility in Binnish in Idlib province today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730037472026099712
Grank bombed Douma today


----------



## United

ultron said:


> IRGC mortar crew in southern Aleppo province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Iranian Col.Mojtaba Zolfaqarnasab of Army 45th Special Forces in Southern Aleppo,9 Apr, hours before death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

IRGC in southern Aleppo province


----------



## ultron

Russian observation blimp over Palmyra

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiICOslWMAApCxb.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiICO8FWUAEnA47.jpg

Grank BMP-1 mounting twin 23 mm autocannon in eastern Homs province

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiH0CzEWMAUw0lx.jpg

Grank bombed Binnish today






Grank battle Nusra and allies in Khan Touman


----------



## ultron

Persia backed Iraqi Imam Ali brigade warriors and a T-90 tank

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiKF88vUUAAO69w.jpg

Grank artillery attacked Rastan at night and killed some civilians


----------



## Rukarl

Serpentine said:


> After 3 huge failed attempts which cost them more than 300 fighters, they finally captured Khan Tuman by sending hundreds in droves attacking from all sides, as always led by a Suicide bomber, which has became the undeniable icon of Syrian 'rebels', their 'revolution' and their cult. Yes, 13 Iranians were martyred in Khan Tuman, and the casualties on the other side stands between 70-80 till now by their own accounts. Some other sources put the number of dead rodents on 98.
> 
> View attachment 304087
> View attachment 304088


This is not our war. When will you get it ?


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed Taftnaz airbase in Idlib province


----------



## Dr.Thrax

500 said:


> Destroyed tank looks like T-90. Either it was captured by rebels or they destroyed one of their own by mistake.
> 
> 
> 152-mm does not have such accuracy. Plus 152-mm guns should make barrages not single round. So its either tank gun or recoiles.


Nope. This was Shiite operated T-90 destroyed by rebels. "SAA" showed one of "their own" tanks as destroyed "rebel" tanks. I highly doubt the T-90 captured in Al Eis (if it even was, still no confirmation) is operational in rebel hands, rebels would have to get familiar with it first before deploying.


----------



## 500

*Breaking: Syrian Army, Palestinian committees launch new offensive in northern Aleppo*


https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...mittees-launch-new-offensive-northern-aleppo/

Offensive is over:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Fresh Import from Syria..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Grank bombed East Ghouta today






Grank bomb Khan Alshelh


----------



## ultron

Grank Su-35S attack rebels in northern Hama province today


----------



## ultron

Grank general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Superboy>Ultron>Grank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

airstrike kills 16 senior al nusra at abu duhour, loss for gulfies and israelis. Still waiting for saudi ground forces to help their beheaders or is preying on recent refugee camps their only actions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Grank said:


> Grank bombed a Red Crescent facility in Ariha today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731138525782016002


   

back, Grank


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731033414845915136
lol rebels fighting of zahran alloush's $12 million


----------



## bsruzm

*US senator suggests no-fly zone if Syria truce fails*

"If the cessation of hostilities in Syria fails, Turkey’s proposal for a safe zone can be discussed, the chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee told Anadolu Agency.

“When Turkey was willing to talk with us about a no fly zone, I think it was the time for us to put that in place in the northwest triangle of Aleppo. If we had done that, I think we would have been at a very different place today,” he said.

Turkey has long proposed the establishment of a safe zone in Syria to protect millions of refugees fleeing slaughter by the regime of Bashar al-Assad."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> airstrike kills 16 senior al nusra at abu duhour, loss for gulfies and israelis. Still waiting for saudi ground forces to help their beheaders or is preying on recent refugee camps their only actions?


Khamenai imbeciles think that by killing Arabs they hurt Israel.  Airstrike is fairy tale BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

What is Grank?
@Grank


----------



## Madali

Rukarl said:


> This is not our war. When will you get it ?



You are right, it is not Canada's war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

bongbang said:


> What is Grank?
> @Grank



Grank:-
Fermented seminal fluid. Generally stored in a bottle or other container, but sometimes found in uncontrolled locations, such as a shower drain.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grank

he has been practically abusing Russians ,Persians.... in each and every post by calling em grank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

PKK downed a Turkish cobra..
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Juhu

good job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Here the whole video
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Ceylal

*Syria's combat map as of 5 13 16




*


----------



## jammersat

*ISIS declares state of emergency in Riqqa*


*http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/13/politics/isis-raqqa-state-of-emergency/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Ceylal said:


> Here the whole video
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]




I was reading an article where Turkey claimed that the helicopter crashed due to technical or mechanical problems.


----------



## Ceylal

ptldM3 said:


> I was reading an article where Turkey claimed that the helicopter crashed due to technical or mechanical problems.





ptldM3 said:


> I was reading an article where Turkey claimed that the helicopter crashed due to technical or mechanical problems.


Oh yeh, it was technical, the helicopter was cut in two by the missile and after all it is an American made helicopter, it should be immune to russian missile 
We heard it from the Sauds, the Moroccan and UAE in Yemen..too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Grank army commander paralyzed for life ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Perhaps partitioning Syria is the best option at this stage.

There's too much bad blood between the different groups right now. I don't think they can ever coexist peacefully again.


----------



## T-Rex

*Is Assad's regime losing momentum?*
*Government air strikes and promises of counter-offensive fail to dislodge rebel forces as Russia reduces air support.*





After recent gains regime forces have not been successful in dislodging rebels from strategic supply routes in Aleppo and Idlib [Reuters]



*By*
*Zeina Khodr*



Roving Correspondent

Late February the Syrian government had the upper hand on the ground thanks to Russia's military intervention. Six months earlier President Bashar al Assad's hold on power was been threatened by rebels advance.

Tehran was believed to have requested Russian assistance. Moscow complied but its intention was never for Syria to become another Afghanistan.

The plan seemed to be to strengthen its ally and weaken its opponents enough to bring about a political deal that would ensure its influence in Syria.

The government did attend talks in Geneva but it did so without the intention of making any concession. Assad himself said he wanted to recapture the whole country - a statement criticised by Moscow.

Then he declared his intention to bring about a "final victory in Aleppo".
Two weeks of intense bombardments and fighting on the ground did not just kill civilians, the peace talks and the cessation of hostilities all but collapsed. The battle lines did not change.

For the past few days, the government and its allies tried but failed to close the Castillo road - the only route in and out of the rebel controlled east. It has been trying to lay siege to the area but opposition groups have held their ground.

It lost strategic territory in Aleppo's southern countryside, which was described as one of the worse losses in a single battle for Assad and more so for his regional allies.

Some reports suggested that dozens of Iranian, Afghan and Lebanese fighters from Hezbollah were killed.

Iran confirmed losing men and for the first time acknowledged that some of its fighters were captured.

A military alliance of opposition groups led by al-Qaeda linked al-Nusra Front scored a battlefield victory by recapturing Khan Touman.

The town is along a supply route between opposition held territories in Idlib and Aleppo provinces. The rebels lost it late last year.

Now it is theirs again. Dozens of air strikes and government promises of counter-offensives failed to regain hard won territory back.

Then came the death of Mustafa Badreddine, Hezbollah's man in Syria. He was the group's biggest loss in the war to date.

Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) also took ground from the government - in the eastern countryside of Homs, cutting a main supply line to the city of Palmyra which Assad's forces with the backing of Russian air cover recaptured only recently.

ISIL also advanced against the government in the eastern city of Deir Ez Zour.

A series of losses just months after significant gains. Why has the government and its allies lost momentum?

Is it because Russia reduced its air strikes in Syria and is no longer providing close air cover like it did in previous battles?

Likely. But why the shift?

Russia is working with the US to push for a cessation of hostilities and a revival of the political track. US Secretary of State John Kerry may be right when he said Russia has an interest in not being bogged down in Syria forever.

And that would require getting Iran to agree to a compromise deal.

There have been reports of friction between Iran and Russia - a battle for influence, some call it. Tehran along with its allies have been suffering painful military setbacks.

Russia's reduced role on the battlefield may not just be a way to reduce Iran's influence but a message to make clear who is in charge.

Source: Al Jazeera


----------



## 500

Most notorious pro-Assad journalist Hosein Mortada reports that Iranians wanted Russian air support in Khan Touman battle but they said they have no fuel. However next day Russian air force bombed *Assad forces* in Handarat.







https://www.facebook.com/hosein.mortada/posts/10204623085977200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

If Badreddine was killed by rebels those rebels would be shouting it from the rooftops. Hezbollah's desperate to avoid a fight with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Most notorious pro-Assad journalist Hosein Mortada reports that Iranians wanted Russian air support in Khan Touman battle but they said they have no fuel. However next day Russian air force bombed *Assad forces* in Handarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hosein.mortada/posts/10204623085977200







Clearly Grank has plenty of fuel so Mortada was wrong on that count, so why should we take his words seriously?


----------



## Tsilihin

Various of type of weapons was used by russians forces in Syria for test but we haven't seen yet impact of Iskander missiles and vacuum bomb.
That is bad for science !


----------



## United

*Iran is taking increasingly heavy casualties in Syria. A statement from the Revolutionary Guards announced on Saturday*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Grank said:


> Syria is practically Russian territory. *The only way Russia has military bases in the ME is if Assad remains in power.* Assad is red line for Russia. That much is certain.


Not really. The Russians can easily carve an Alawite state out of (western) Syria, which will pretty much guarantee Russia a permanent military/naval presence in the Eastern Mediterranean region.

Come to think of it, it's probably only a matter of time before the Russians partition Syria and create "Alawitestan".

The Americans/Westerners won't object to it because they want Syria to break up anyway.



Grank said:


> Iran has 77 million people. Sunnis in rebel part of Syria has less than 1 million people. The latter would run out of people before they can even make a dent on Iran.


Do you honestly think 80 million Iranians are ready to die for the mullahs? The majority of Iranians are young, not very religious, and waiting for the right time to get rid of the mullahs. They'll only fight for their country (i.e. Iran). They'll never fight abroad on behalf of the Khomeinists.


----------



## Falcon29

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Not really. The Russians can easily carve an Alawite state out of (western) Syria, which will pretty much guarantee Russia a permanent military/naval presence in the Eastern Mediterranean region.
> 
> Come to think of it, it's probably only a matter of time before the Russians partition Syria and create "Alawitestan".
> 
> The Americans/Westerners won't object to it because they want Syria to break up anyway.
> 
> .



There will be no partitioning, mark my word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Grank said:


> Russians want Damascus. Damascus was the capital of the Umayyad. Russians love prestige. Russians want Palmyra. Russians love prestige. Russians won't be satisfied with only a small coastal area.
> 
> Plus, Russians will never allow a Syria where Sunni warlords run rampant because that could pose a security risk to Russia.
> 
> Grank bombed Red Crescent place in Ariha today


Russia only cares about Syria's coastal region because that's where its military and naval bases are located. If worst comes to worst, Russia will simply carve an Alawite state (i.e. Alawitestan) out of western Syria in order to permanently secure its military and naval presence in the Eastern Mediterranean region. 

But Russia doesn't even need to do that because it still feels that it can have all of Syria instead of just the western coastal region.

Besides, the Saudis, Emiratis, Bahrainis and Egyptians -- all of whom are anti-Assad -- don't want Syria to be overrun by Sunni warlords either. All of them feel threatened by the Sunni Islamist groups. Only Turkey and Qatar have Sunni Islamist (i.e. Muslim Brotherhood) ambitions for Syria.

I think it's only a matter of time before Russia reaches an agreement with the Americans and Saudis, in which al-Assad will be removed from power (due to his close ties to Iran) while Syria will remain a secular Russian-aligned country. It's a win-win for both the Russian bloc and the Saudi bloc.

The Iranians won't like it, obviously. They'll definitely feel betrayed by Russia. The Turks will welcome al-Assad's departure, but they won't like the fact that their Islamist proxies won't be able to take over the new Syria. If this deal occurs, which I think it will in due time, then Turkey and Iran will be the biggest losers of the Syrian war. And should the Syrian Kurds get their own autonomous region a la Iraqi Kurdistan, which is becoming increasingly likely, then it would annoy the Iranians and Turks a lot more.

If the Iranians still want to win this war, they should do the job themselves instead of relying on Russia. Russia has its own interests in the region, not to mention the fact that it doesn't want to jeopardize its economic ties with the Arab World, especially the UAE, Egypt and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Grank said:


> Russia has a base in Palmyra and that's an ancient city. Russians will never leave Palmyra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a Shia country. Iranians want to massacre Sunni Arabs because they hate Sunni Arabs and want revenge for the Arab conquest of Persia. It is likely Sunni Arabs of Syria are going to be reduced by quite a lot in this war.


Why do I get the feeling that you're enjoying this?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

By the way, @Grank , I love how you're single-handedly destroying IMF. Keep up the good work lol. Send the mullah lovers my regards.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Falcon29 said:


> There will be no partitioning, mark my word.



I am not so sure about that brother. Forget about outside influences for a second and allow me to draw a comparison to Palestine. The Palestinian people have been under occupation for ages while fighting against an adversary many times stronger. Not to mention that this adversary has much stronger allies backing it.
Logic should almost dictate that the Palestinian cause should be dead by now however it is well and alive despite tremendous hardships. Why is that? Because almost every single Palestinian believes in the same cause, an independent Palestine.

How does this relate to Syria? Well, the future is entirely in the hands of the Syrian people. If the Syrian people unites no outside influence, no matter how strong they are, would be able, on the long run, to prevent the will of the Syrian nation.

However I have tremendous doubts about the future unity of the Syrian state given the events in the past 5 years. Will Alawites and the majority of Sunni Syrian Arabs ever trust each other? Where do the Christian Arabs stand here? Or the Kurds?

Look at Iraq for a second. De jure it's a united country when you look at a map but in reality we are talking about 3 countries and 3 peoples (Iraqi Shia Arabs, Iraqi Sunni Arabs and Iraqi Kurds) who despite Iraq being "liberated" by the Americans, can't really work with each other. I mean just take a look at the sad state of that once powerful country.

Yes, foreigners have played an overall negative role in Iraq but if the Iraqi people were united as one people the current state of the Iraq would not look like it does today.

So I am not worried about any foreigners in regards to Syria on the long run if I were to be a supporter of a united Syria (which I am as I believe in the integrity of all states in the region as the last thing we need is more division unless absolutely necessary) but rather about the internal relations among Syrians themselves. When I read what some of our Syrian brothers and sisters write to each other, I automatically get flashbacks to the "Iraqi situation".

Anyway I blame nobody but our own leaders for everything that is going on. They have the foremost responsibility for events and foreigners are just exposing that for their own gains. Hard to blame them in this brutal world where power is king. You cannot help people who do not want to help themselves.

For Arabs, the founders of 3 of the 11 largest empires in history (more than any other ethnic group in the top 15), and the Arab world, home to the oldest and most significant ancient civilizations, the very birthplace of civilization, to fall this low as currently seen, is the fault of nobody but the current Arabs. I am sad to say this but it's really a disgrace. I blame those in power of course not the ordinary men and women who have no say. What is even more sad is that we are talking about a region and a people (just take a look at the size of our youth and how many gems who are solely waiting for the right environment to flourish in) with tremendous potential, enormous resources, amble land etc. Almost everything that we could wish for we have, yet look at the situation. A tragedy. I am not wise enough to answer what causes all this (some of the causes are obvious) but something seriously needs to be done otherwise I fear that things will just go more one negative to the other.

What is even more annoying is that far too many Arabs simply have stopped caring. Shows how bad the situation is.

You know me as a very-pro China person and the reason for that is that China has developed in a way that the Arab world/Muslim world should have developed or should develop in the future. They are of course many decades ahead (maybe I am overreacting here but I truly believe this) but they went through much of the same trouble and challenges not long ago. That's why I believe that increased Chinese influence in the Arab world could be a positive thing. Let the two biggest ethnic groups of the world (Han Chinese and Arabs) work closely together. That does not mean that we cannot be allies or friends with the West or anyone else. I just believe that in our current situation moving more towards China and trying to emulate their good sides, would be very beneficial. 

Anyway I should really withdraw from following events in the region for some time, it seriously impacts you in almost only negative ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> You know me as a very-pro China person and the reason for that is that China has developed in a way that the Arab world/Muslim world should have developed or should develop in the future. They are of course many decades ahead (maybe I am overreacting here but I truly believe this) but they went through much of the same trouble and challenges not long ago. That's why I believe that increased Chinese influence in the Arab world could be a positive thing. Let the two biggest ethnic groups of the world (Han Chinese and Arabs) work closely together. That does not mean that we cannot be allies or friends with the West or anyone else. I just believe that in our current situation moving more towards China and trying to emulate their good sides, would be very beneficial.


I'm 100% in favor of this. 

Excellent post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> I am not so sure about that brother. Forget about outside influences for a second and allow me to draw a comparison to Palestine. The Palestinian people have been under occupation for ages while fighting against an adversary many times stronger. Not to mention that this adversary has much stronger allies backing it.
> Logic should almost dictate that the Palestinian cause should be dead by now however it is well and alive despite tremendous hardships. Why is that? Because almost every single Palestinian believes in the same cause, an independent Palestine.



Palestinian cause is alive primarily due to the armed wing of Hamas. As well as other factions plus independent activists. If Hamas didn't exist, there would be no serious effort by the Palestinians as a collective whole to put the brakes on anything, and it would die out without people noticing. This is the role that Fatah is playing in the West Bank, it wants the cause to die out, and I don't trust their people. Hamas's armed wing has individuals who have the best intentions any human being could possibly have, they are sincere in all their efforts and want the best for their people, and will sacrifice a lot to keep our cause alive. 



> How does this relate to Syria? Well, the future is entirely in the hands of the Syrian people. If the Syrian people unites no outside influence, no matter how strong they are, would be able, on the long run, to prevent the will of the Syrian nation.



There won't be no unity but neither will there be any form of partition. Thanks to an unnecessary conflict, which nowadays the world uses as money machine, and playground to 'pull out some cards' or keep pressure against adversaries in the region, all at behalf of the Syrian people(whether Alawite or Sunni). Jordanian officials took much of the funding that is intended to go to the refugees, for personal benefit, and now blame those refugees for any economic price paid. Turkish administration also makes money for every refugee with EU deal's lately, and who knows how much money is being taken out for personal reasons. Arabs like it as it puts pressure on Iran. Iranians also benefit in a way, by being able to influence many more factors of life in regime controlled area and able to support economy. 

So Syrians are expected to live through this for the decades ahead. Thanks to disgusting and heartless people. And I've lost any faith I've had in humanity due to such people, that unfortunately make up the majority. 



> Anyway I blame nobody but our own leaders for everything that is going on. They have the foremost responsibility for events and foreigners are just exposing that for their own gains. Hard to blame them in this brutal world where power is king. You cannot help people who do not want to help themselves.



I don't blame the leaders, I blame the people(not the majority but close), it's ultimately peoples fault. They are the ones who agree to corruption, dangerous endeavors for personal benefit. That being said, I have no suggestions, and don't wish any more harm than good on the region. Let the people choose what they want, and let the situation remain stable, to focus on economy and future outlook. What would help the people is having good intentions, simple values, like being honest, not using anyone or anything for personal benefit, seeing another person as your brother and not your tool/mercenary, etc....If Arabs can't adhere to these simple values, then they're doomed. 



> For Arabs, the founders of 3 of the 11 largest empires in history (more than any other ethnic group in the top 15), and the Arab world, home to the oldest and most significant ancient civilizations, the very birthplace of civilization, to fall this low as currently seen, is the fault of nobody but the current Arabs. I am sad to say this but it's really a disgrace. I blame those in power of course not the ordinary men and women who have no say. What is even more sad is that we are talking about a region and a people (just take a look at the size of our youth and how many gems who are solely waiting for the right environment to flourish in) with tremendous potential, enormous resources, amble land etc. Almost everything that we could wish for we have, yet look at the situation. A tragedy. I am not wise enough to answer what causes all this (some of the causes are obvious) but something seriously needs to be done otherwise I fear that things will just go more one negative to the other.
> 
> What is even more annoying is that far too many Arabs simply have stopped caring. Shows how bad the situation is.



Well I'd really like to know how past Arab leaders operated, I don't trust historical sources. They can't be as great as they were made out to be. I attribute their successes to other factors, such as social structure and general lifestyle at the time, made it easier to form society, and leaders had less responsibilities. That being said they also had more power. Today's leaders are enabled by the people. None of them really impress me, people liked Saddam for certain qualities, but on economy/development aspect he didn't deliver much. I like the visions of the young prince in Saudi Arabia, he appears to be genuine and enthusiastic. Nevertheless, he is solely looking out for his country. And I don't blame him, he probably is intimidated by other Arabs and the status quo, and is seeing the world through 'survival of fittest' lenses, and there is no reason to try being a 'hero' at this time. 



> Anyway I should really withdraw from following events in the region for some time, it seriously impacts you in almost only negative ways.



It doesn't impact me negatively, but I'd wished I'd seen the reality earlier, and dropped all my hopes. It was all one process, with sub processes, where I lost political enthusiasm/will and also began realizing what role religion really plays in society, and I began viewing it as man made for that reason...I don't know if I'd call myself an atheist yet, but I wish I had recognized the world as it is much earlier. 

At this point, I kind of stopped caring, but also am developing feelings of disgust towards some people. Nevertheless, current events remain a big interest of mine.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Assad regime non stop continue to fueling ISIS with newest tons of weapons to use againist opposition groups and Turkey's upcoming save zone operation in Jarablus and Azzaz...
Last weak there have been carried out a big weapons transfer again between SAA and ISIS by collusion clashes..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Assad regime non stop continue to fueling ISIS with newest tons of weapons to use againist opposition groups and Turkey's upcoming save zone operation in Jarablus and Azzaz...
> Last weak there have been carried out a big weapons transfer again between SAA and ISIS by collusion clashes..


*
I have been saying this that the existence of ISIS terrorists is beneficial to the assad regime. So, logic says they assist each other.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Assad regime non stop continue to fueling ISIS with newest tons of weapons to use againist opposition groups and Turkey's upcoming save zone operation in Jarablus and Azzaz...
> Last weak there have been carried out a big weapons transfer again between SAA and ISIS by collusion clashes..





So some random photos of ammo creates are proof that Assad arms Isis?

I'm going to post some random photos of Ferraris, and say Assad also provides sports cars to Isis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sparkle229

So what is the current situation on the ground,I read somewhere that intensity of the Russian strikes are getting lower(could be a rumor)


----------



## United

Grank:-
Fermented seminal fluid. Generally stored in a bottle or other container, but sometimes found in uncontrolled locations, such as a shower drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

so rebel infighting in east ghouta has killed around 300 in 20 days http://www.raialyoum.com/?p=440361

if only zahran alloush was here but then again he pocketed $12 million saudi oil money that was his price....cheaper then most arab leaders. Now the governemnt is making gains in there.

FSA record there war crimes against YPG spokewoman in revenge for the ambush. Now total war declared between the kurds and FSA. Rebels are dumb as you can get.


----------



## Solomon2

Opinion: Iran’s New Map of Funerals 




AMIR TAHERI 4 days ago 

One of Iran’s chief features has always been the existence of several hundred small and medium towns each with its distinct characteristics and long history.

For example, imagine you are in Aqda, on the edge of the Lut Desert; you know that you cannot be anywhere else in universe. It is like nowhere else, and nowhere else is like it. Located in a cluster of pomegranate and quince orchards it is an earthly paradise. These human-sized towns are out of the turmoil of national life and seldom, if ever, in news headlines.

In the past few weeks, however, many of them have reappeared on the map of national information, reminding everyone of their existence. Sadly, the reason for this reappearance is tragic, the drip by drip death, or “martyrdom” as official propaganda puts it, of Iranians sent to fight in Syria’s seemingly endless war. A new map of Iran emerges of an archipelago of small towns connected by a chain of funerals.

What started as sporadic bad news became a flood last week when dozens of Iranians, including a whole unit of the Karbala 25 Division of Mazandaran were wiped out in four days of battle in Khan-Touman, southwest of Aleppo. With Syrian and Russian allies staying at a safe distance, Iran and its Lebanese Hezbollah cohorts were massacred, leaving corpses strewn on the street while those who could undertook a retreat.

We now know who the men who die in Syria are. There are three groups. The first consists of young men unable to find a job as unemployment for the 16 to 25 age group hovers around 40 per cent. A three-month’ stint in Syria could fetch a cheque for $1500 and something to shine on one’s CV when applying for a job.

The second group is formed of retired officers from captains to one-star generals looking for action to punctuate an otherwise dull life. Because Iran has three parallel military structures, the regular army, the Islamic Revolutionary Guard, and the Mobilization of the Dispossessed (Baseej), it churns out more mid-ranking officers that the nation needs.

Thus an inordinately large number of officers retire in their 40s and 50s which means they face decades of life with the sentiment that they are on the margins of society. A stint in Syria helps keep you fit, re-charges your adrenaline machine and revives feelings of youth and optimism. In memoirs penned weeks before his death, General Hussein Hamadani, “martyred” in Syria last year, evoked the feeling like a child in a candy store.

The third group consists of officers whose career is in the ascendancy. A young and energetic Lt. Colonel could fast-track towards one-star generalship with a passage in Syria. And, if you have your first two stars as general, you could reach for the third by appearing in Syria, making a tour of real or imagined battlefields, clicking a few “selfies” and heightening your profile.

That is precisely what General Qassem Soleimani, Commander of the mythical Quds (Jerusalem) Corps, a master of self-promotion, did with great success securing his third star on the sly.

If we know who goes to Syria, at least roughly, we don’t know who is sending them. Last month, General Ata-Allah Salehi, Commander of the regular army, told the press he didn’t know who was sending members of his elite” Green Beret” unit to fight and die in Syria.“The armed forces are not involved,” he said. “The officers dispatched there {Syria} are sent by an organization.”

His use of the word “organization”, a political term, as opposed to “unit”, which is a military term, indicated his desire to expose the Syrian adventure as a political gamble.

Appearing to state the obvious, he said the army’s task was to defend the borders against foreign enemies, implying that fighting in other countries’ civil wars was not in its remit.

A few days later it was the turn of General Ibrahim Pourdastan, commander of the army’s land forces, to announce the formation of new rapid intervention terrorists “to fight terrorists along our borders.” This was a strong hint that the leadership may be beginning to form doubts about the ability of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, the parallel army, its reputation sullied by the Syrian setback, to defend the nation. Apart from the fact that we don’t officially know who is sending those men to Syria, although we could guess, we also don’t know why they are sent there.

Under the Islamic Republic’s Constitution, the nation cannot be taken to war without a rather tortuous process. The matter must be discussed at Cabinet level, in the High Council of National Security and the Islamic Majlis. The process must establish several things: What is the rationale for engagement, what are the objectives, what are the means required, who is in command, who the enemies are, who the allies are, what is the oversight mechanism and, last but not least, how would such action serve the interests of the nation.

None of all that has happened; and, as far as we could make out, even the military top brass don’t quite know what is going on.Thanks to Gen. Hamadani, we know that his unit arrived in Damascus without a mission order. The Syrian military didn’t know what the Iranians had come for and, according to Hamadani, were suspicious enough to keep them out with “heavy iron doors” around their military and political institutions. Hamadani and his men had to make it up as they went along, ending up, at one point, by saving President Bashar Al-Assad who seemed to be about to fall.

Despite the 2007 Defense Cooperation Agreement between Tehran and Damascus there seems to be no mechanism for joint staff conversation, exchange of intelligence and combat plan coordination.
Many Iranians, and an unknown number of Afghani, Pakistani and Iraqi “volunteers”, not to mention fighters from the Lebanese branch of Hezbollah, are sent to the killing fields of Syria in a fog of confusion.

The “Supreme Guide” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei states that his objective is to maintain Assad in power. That is both too little and too much as a war objective. It is too little because it is not clear what benefit Iran, as a nation, may reap from its fulfilment. It is too much because Assad might simply die of natural causes, leaving Iran without an objective in a costly war.

In the past few weeks, Iran has suffered its heaviest military losses since the eight-year war with Iraq that ended in 1988. That tragic fact has persuaded many to question General Soleimani’s Jihad mythology based on slick PR and “selfies” with exotic backgrounds.

The claim that Iranian fighters are in Syria as “advisers” is hard to sell when so many are killed in combat. Equally hard to swallow is the claim that we are there to protect “holy shrines” of which we didn’t know until the Syrian imbroglio started. In any case, 95 per cent of Iranians killed so far lost their lives up to 200 kilometers away from any shrine, holy or unholy.

In an analysis last month, the daily Kayhan, reportedly published under the supervision of Khamenei’s office, hinted at what looked like an emerging strategy in Syria. It said Iran and its mercenaries, including Lebanese Hezbollah, the Faitimouyn Brigade of Afghani, Iraqi and Pakistani units now controlled “several strategic locations” in southern and central Syria.

For Iran, the Syrian adventure is a costly exercise in tragic futility. Iran’s national interest isn’t served by killing Syrians in pursuit of a forlorn cause. Across the nation today a sentiment is shaping that it is time to stop redrawing the map of Iran with funerals.

Russian President Vladimir Putin has understood the cost-benefit imbalance in the Syrian enterprise and is trying to walk the cat back, and out. The sooner the Tehran leadership understands that, the better.

Amir Taheri was the executive editor-in-chief of the daily _Kayhan_ in Iran from 1972 to 1979. He has worked at or written for innumerable publications, published eleven books, and has been a columnist for _Asharq Al-Awsat_ since 1987. Mr. Taheri has won several prizes for his journalism, and in 2012 was named International Journalist of the Year by the British Society of Editors and the Foreign Press Association in the annual British Media Awards.


----------



## Serpentine

Good news to hear:

According to SOHR, 50 terrorists killed today in clashes between Jaish al-Islam and Nusra/Failaq al-Rahman in Eastern Ghouta in the ongoing power struggle. Nearly 500 have been killed in total in past weeks according to SOHR and other sources.

They are making the hard job of SAA much easier in Eastern Ghouta. 50 in a single day, hope the trend continues.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Palestinian cause is alive primarily due to the armed wing of Hamas. As well as other factions plus independent activists. If Hamas didn't exist, there would be no serious effort by the Palestinians as a collective whole to put the brakes on anything, and it would die out without people noticing. This is the role that Fatah is playing in the West Bank, it wants the cause to die out, and I don't trust their people. Hamas's armed wing has individuals who have the best intentions any human being could possibly have, they are sincere in all their efforts and want the best for their people, and will sacrifice a lot to keep our cause alive.


If Hamas did not exist Palestinian state would be created by around 2000.



Serpentine said:


> Good news to hear:
> 
> According to SOHR, 50 terrorists killed today in clashes between Jaish al-Islam and Nusra/Failaq al-Rahman in Eastern Ghouta in the ongoing power struggle. Nearly 500 have been killed in total in past weeks according to SOHR and other sources.
> 
> They are making the hard job of SAA much easier in Eastern Ghouta. 50 in a single day, hope the trend continues.


SOHR pulls numbers out of arse.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> SOHR pulls numbers out of arse.


It's actually accurate about oppostion casualties, but mostly wrong about SAA casualties, simply because it's biased in favor of terror groups. There is no reason for it to lie about opposition casualties in their infighting.

Anyway, various Failaq-al-Rahman and Co accounts are already boasting about tens of Jaish al-Islam members they have killed today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732494374467047424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Serpentine said:


> It's actually accurate about oppostion casualties, but mostly wrong about SAA casualties, simply because it's biased in favor of terror groups. There is no reason for it to lie about opposition casualties in their infighting.
> 
> Anyway, various Failaq-al-Rahman and Co accounts are already boasting about tens of Jaish al-Islam members they have killed today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732494374467047424



will rebel infighting ever end? @BLACKEAGLE jaish al islam were never the same since zahran was taken away by the russians


----------



## HAIDER

Everyone has eye on oil coastal region of Syria and that region Russia will never surrender. All eyes on Syrian coastal oil deposit.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Good news to hear:
> 
> According to SOHR, 50 terrorists killed today in clashes between Jaish al-Islam and Nusra/Failaq al-Rahman in Eastern Ghouta in the ongoing power struggle. Nearly 500 have been killed in total in past weeks according to SOHR and other sources.
> 
> They are making the hard job of SAA much easier in Eastern Ghouta. 50 in a single day, hope the trend continues.


Iranian logic:
Use SOHR when it suits them.
Dump SOHR immediately after and scream "bias!!!"

SOHR is a bad source.

Iran has sent 500 more troops to be turned into fertilizer. Rebels have already repelled multiple attacks on Khan Touman, Handarat Camp, Abu Ruwayl, and al Rashidin. Thanks for the fertilizer Khamenei.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Iranian logic:
> Use SOHR when it suits them.
> Dump SOHR immediately after and scream "bias!!!"
> 
> SOHR is a bad source.



Cry me a river, but it's a fact that your brothers are slaughtering each other in Ghouta as we speak.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Iran has sent 500 more troops to be turned into fertilizer. Rebels have already repelled multiple attacks on Khan Touman, Handarat Camp, Abu Ruwayl, and al Rashidin. Thanks for the fertilizer Khamenei.



There has been no attack on Khan Tuman, just heavy artillery fire and bombings to take out as much rats as possible. You need to stop creating non-existing battles. The best fertilizer in Syria are the 'rebels', as they are getting killed in a much much bigger numbers, along with ISIS. Just in one single day for example, YPG/SDF killed 55 terrorists in Tal Rafaat (I bet you defenitely have seen the corpses pics, you can count all of them). Not to mention hundreds killed in northern Aleppo in past weeks in useless fighting between 2 ideological brothers: Rebels and ISIS and add this to hundreds killed in Eastern Ghouta infighting. I wish this continues and intensifies.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It's actually accurate about oppostion casualties, but mostly wrong about SAA casualties, simply because it's biased in favor of terror groups. There is no reason for it to lie about opposition casualties in their infighting.
> 
> Anyway, various Failaq-al-Rahman and Co accounts are already boasting about tens of Jaish al-Islam members they have killed today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732494374467047424


In terms of numbers they always were a BS source and recently it intensified. Anonymous twitter without any video/photo proofs is not a source either.

Meanwhile yesterday Assadists *once again* sent Palestinians on Handarat.






It really looks like Assad wants to expend them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> In terms of numbers they always were a BS source and recently it intensified. Anonymous twitter without any video/photo proofs is not a source either.
> 
> Meanwhile yesterday Assadists *once again* sent Palestinians on Handarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like Assad wants to expend them all.



So you are posting a video of some barking nutjobs to show what exactly?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So you are posting a video of some barking nutjobs to show what exactly?


You can see Assadists fleeing. Right now they sent Palestinians into another attack on Handarat (456th this month):

*Ivan Sidorenko* ‏@*IvanSidorenko1*  1m1 minute ago





#*Syria* #*Aleppo* #*NorthernAleppo* #*Handarat_Camp* New Post by a Liwa al Quds #*NDF* #*SAA* Commander #*Palestinians*

Apparently Assad will keep sending Palestinians until rebels will run out of bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You can see Assadists fleeing. Right now they sent Palestinians into another attack on Handarat (456th this month):
> 
> *Ivan Sidorenko* ‏@*IvanSidorenko1*  1m1 minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #*Syria* #*Aleppo* #*NorthernAleppo* #*Handarat_Camp* New Post by a Liwa al Quds #*NDF* #*SAA* Commander #*Palestinians*
> 
> Apparently Assad will keep sending Palestinians until rebels will run out of bullets.



َFirst, seconds of video showing few fighters trying to get to cover is not called 'fleeing'.

Second, Handarat belongs to those Palestinians, some insects have occupied it now, so it's natural if they are trying to get back their home, the same is going on in Israel who has stolen their lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> َFirst, seconds of video showing few fighters trying to get to cover is not called 'fleeing'.


That was tactical retreat. Just like they tactically retreated from 2/3 of Syria.



> Second, Handarat belongs to those Palestinians, some insects have occupied it now, so it's natural if they are trying to get back their home, the same is going on in Israel who has stolen their lands.


They are from Neyrab. Rebels took Handarat without any fight with its citizens. Then Assad barrel bombed it like crazy killing and expelling its civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SAA has captured 10 towns and villages in Eastern Ghouta, important progress. Will post maps and updates soon.

edit. Before:






After (the remaining narrow part also captured)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> SAA has captured 10 towns and villages in Eastern Ghouta, important progress. Will post maps and updates soon.
> 
> edit. Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (the remaining narrow part also captured)



If this place has been besieged for a while now, I don't understand why the army isn't capturing it when they have what appears to be an opportunity? Do they not want to unsettle international community or what?


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> If this place has been besieged for a while now, I don't understand why the army isn't capturing it when they have what appears to be an opportunity? Do they not want to unsettle international community or what?



There are thousands of armed terrorists in the area which is full of towns, trees and places to hide in a large area (larger than Damascus itself). Entering a full scale urban combat is not logical. But taking areas slowly is the better way.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> SAA has captured 10 towns and villages in Eastern Ghouta, important progress. Will post maps and updates soon.


Translation: 2 villages ethnically cleansed by Iraqi mercenaries and Hezbollah.



Falcon29 said:


> If this place has been besieged for a while now, I don't understand why the army isn't capturing it when they have what appears to be an opportunity? Do they not want to unsettle international community or what?


Its people who fight for their homes vs. foreign mercenaries who fight for money. Thats while despite 100 times advantage in firepower and free hand to use any possible force from barrel bombs top gassing and starvation they barely advance in years.

Here accurate map:


----------



## f1000n

FSA on Iraqi side of Al-Waleed border crossing, IA will deploy there soon. Whether that will create problems or not I don't know but FSA will refuse to leave? I assume not since their cause is solely to Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Here accurate map:


Don't try too hard, your map is from early hours of the morning. This is the final map by opposition Step News Agency. Blue liberated today.








f1000n said:


> FSA on Iraqi side of Al-Waleed border crossing, IA will deploy there soon. Whether that will create problems or not I don't know but FSA will refuse to leave? I assume not since their cause is solely to Syria.



Of course they'll leave and if they didn't, kill them. But I assume they're only there simply because of lawlessness of the area after ISIS withdrawal.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Don't try too hard, your map is from early hours of the morning. This is the final map by opposition Step News Agency. Blue liberated today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I actually counted Deir Asafir among two villages. Although still no any proof that they took it. Here latest video:






Hezbies and Shia militias run around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Cry me a river, but it's a fact that your brothers are slaughtering each other in Ghouta as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no attack on Khan Tuman, just heavy artillery fire and bombings to take out as much rats as possible. You need to stop creating non-existing battles. The best fertilizer in Syria are the 'rebels', as they are getting killed in a much much bigger numbers, along with ISIS. Just in one single day for example, YPG/SDF killed 55 terrorists in Tal Rafaat (I bet you defenitely have seen the corpses pics, you can count all of them). Not to mention hundreds killed in northern Aleppo in past weeks in useless fighting between 2 ideological brothers: Rebels and ISIS and add this to hundreds killed in Eastern Ghouta infighting. I wish this continues and intensifies.


Yeah but death counts are obviously exaggerated.

No attack on Khan Touman? Oh how much I'd love to show all the pictures of dead bodies just to make you eat your words and cry. And funny how you mention fictional battles when the deaths you are referring to are Ayn Daqnah, not Tal Rifaat. Ideological brothers? So Iraqi Shia militias cut Sunni civilians like Kebab yet Sunni rebels are compared to ISIS? You disgust me. As usual.



f1000n said:


> FSA on Iraqi side of Al-Waleed border crossing, IA will deploy there soon. Whether that will create problems or not I don't know but FSA will refuse to leave? I assume not since their cause is solely to Syria.


ISF took al Rutbah. Don't think any shia militias participated here. USA will definitely make sure NSA & ISF cooperate. And AFAIK, NSA only do raids across Iraq border, don't hold any actual territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Dr.Thrax said:


> ISF took al Rutbah. Don't think any shia militias participated here. USA will definitely make sure NSA & ISF cooperate. And AFAIK, NSA only do raids across Iraq border, don't hold any actual territory.



Yes I don't think there will be problems, but what is NSA? I read this before on twitter, thought he meant FSA.

-- nevermind I looked it up.



> On 5 March 2016, the NSA and another FSA group, Ahmad al-Abdo Martyrs Brigades and Battalions, captured the al-Tanf border crossing from ISIL in a cross-border raid from Jordan


----------



## Aramagedon

https://www.rt.com/news/343595-turkey-hospitality-syrian-opposition/


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

f1000n said:


> FSA on Iraqi side of Al-Waleed border crossing, IA will deploy there soon. Whether that will create problems or not I don't know but FSA will refuse to leave? I assume not since their cause is solely to Syria.


Nothing will happen in this case, but I have a feeling that Iraq will launch an attack on ISIS positions in eastern Syria once the Iraqi army and al-Hashd al-Shaabi reach the border crossing near Deir ez-Zor. Iraq will definitely help the SAA once it reaches the other border crossings up north.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Nothing will happen in this case, but I have a feeling that Iraq will launch an attack on ISIS positions in eastern Syria once the Iraqi army and al-Hashd al-Shaabi reach the border crossing near Deir ez-Zor. Iraq will definitely help the SAA once it reaches the other border crossings up north.


If they are wise men they should do it this is our war it is every sane noble honorable man,s war.


----------



## 500

Interesting. Still no Assadist videos from Deir Asafir. Seems Iraqi and Hezbie mercenaries of Assad still afraid to enter it even though rebels left.

Village was ethnically cleansed since late April. Here we still have some civilians, who are crazy bombed (TRUCE cough):











Here civilians left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

over 500 rebels have died due to infighting, i thought this was for democracy but instead warlords fighting for power lmao. Thanks zahran Alloush who stole money from his faction they are in dire situation !
Zahran alloush starved Ghouta and blamed it on the syrian government
http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/security/2015/07/syria-ghouta-demonstrations-jabhat-al-nusra.html#

nice video clip of zahran alloush being exposed of starving and stealing money.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733422159066980352
Jaish al islam or Faylaq Al-Rahman who you supporting @BLACKEAGLE


----------



## 500

Assadists proudly show ethnically cleansed villages:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

starting 25th may russia is going to start bombing rebels again


----------



## Barmaley

beast89 said:


> starting 25th may russia is going to start bombing rebels again



Only those who didn't join to ceasefire agreement and keep attack civilians and SAA. There is still a lot of such groups in Aleppo and others places. 

Anyway, step by step the terrorists will be destroyed. It's hard work, but it's will be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

f1000n said:


> Yes I don't think there will be problems, but what is NSA? I read this before on twitter, thought he meant FSA.
> 
> -- nevermind I looked it up.


New Syrian Army



Barmaley said:


> Only those who didn't join to ceasefire agreement and keep attack civilians and SAA. There is still a lot of such groups in Aleppo and others places.
> 
> Anyway, step by step the terrorists will be destroyed. It's hard work, but it's will be done.


So far, 1 T-90 damaged, 1 T-90 captured (unconfirmed if operational), 1 T-90 destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

neck beard commander of ahrar sham neutralised.


----------



## Serpentine

Saudi airforce officer pledges support for ISIS. Because why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Serpentine said:


> Saudi airforce officer pledges support for ISIS. Because why not?





An extremely poor attempt at photoshop.

In other news the criminal Al-Assad regimes continuous its deliberate and daily massacres of the civilian population of Syria. The world community is nowhere to be seen despite the continuous genocide.









*'At least 60,000 dead' in Syria regime prisons*​

AFP
May 21, 2016
Beirut (AFP) - At least 60,000 people have died in Syrian government prisons over the past five years from torture or due to dire humanitarian conditions, including a lack of food, a monitor said Saturday.

The head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group, Rami Abdel Rahman, said he compiled the toll from regime sources.

"Since March 2011, at least 60,000 people lost their lives to torture or to horrible conditions, notably the lack of medication or food, in regime detention centres," Abdel Rahman told AFP.

He said the highest number of deaths had been recorded in the infamous Saydnaya prison as well as detention centres run by Syria's notorious air force intelligence and state security forces.

Thousands of prisoners are held in the military-run Saydnaya prison, one of the country's largest detention centres located 30 kilometres (18 miles) north of Damascus.

Rights groups have accused Syria's government of systematically using torture and inhumane practices in its detention centres.

A UN probe in February accused the Syrian government of a policy of "extermination" in its jails.

The Britain-based Observatory says it has compiled a list of 14,456 names -- including 110 children -- who have died in regime prisons.

According to Abdel Rahman, government forces have arrested a total of 500,000 people since Syria's conflict erupted in 2011.

While some have been released and others died, the whereabouts of thousands of detainees remain unknown.

Abdel Rahman also said that "several thousand people" have died while being held by rebel groups and jihadist factions like the Islamic State group.

In early 2014, a regime defector calling himself "Caesar" smuggled out of Syria some 55,000 photographs depicting the tortured and abused bodies of around 11,000 people who had reportedly died in Syrian jails during the first two years of the conflict.

Earlier this month, the UN special envoy to Syria Staffan de Mistura named Eva Svoboda to oversee progress on the issue of detainees.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/least-60-000-dead-syria-regime-prisons-142236276.html?nhp=1

Meanwhile Nasrallah is as usual barking from his bunker saying that Hezbollah will continue to enrich Syria with additional fertilizer. Aside from killing Syrians of course.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-hezbollah-syria-commentary-idUSKCN0YA1U7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> An extremely poor attempt at photoshop.



Why exactly is it Photoshop? Neither it is something very strange nor impossible (a Saudi joining ISIS I mean). Btw, it's circulating in social media among many.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Serpentine said:


> Why exactly is is Photoshop? Neither it is something very strange nor impossible (a Saudi joining ISIS I mean). Btw, it's circulating in social media among many.



The photo of course. The source says it all. It being circulated means nothing as its neither the first nor the last photoshop to do so. 2000 people joining the conflict on all sides (in both Syria and Iraq) in the past 5 years out of a population of over 30 million is nothing considering KSA being a direct neighbor and a fellow Arab country with close tribal, clan and familial ties to both Iraq and Syria, thus naturally attracting people on both sides of the conflict. A few million big Chechen population worldwide has had more ISIS members let alone 12 million big secular Tunisia located 4500 km away.

A few days ago an Iranian citizen who joined ISIS blew himself up in Iraq.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731211666956898305
Here is another one from last year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613840805418115073
Plenty more out there. Using your logic Iran = ISIS.

Besides the Al-Assad regime has committed crimes on a much worse and larger scale (if casualties are the parameter here) than ISIS and hundreds of Iranians fight under the banner of the Al-Assad regime. If not a few thousands if we include sectarian Iraqi terrorist groups in both Syria and Iraq who have been widely accused of war crimes by various human rights watches.

Anyway ISIS and the Al-Assad regime are two sides of the same coin. Both led by current or former Ba'athist's. Both enemies of all Arab countries, including KSA. The Saudi Arabian military is fighting ISIS in Syria and Yemen on a weekly basis meanwhile Iran is never attacked by ISIS while barefooted Baloch and Kurds are able to do so. Nor has Al-Qaeda ever attacked Iran but everyone else in the region including Western world powers. A very strange thing but not that strange when you consider that Iran has hosted numerous AQ members and their families before and after 9/11. ISIS/AQ has also had a very old habit of demonizing Iran in public but actually never harming its interests, rather the contrary.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/18/w...-top-members-of-al-qaeda-in-a-trade.html?_r=0


----------



## 500

Top Assad commanders.

Maher the butcher:






Botox tiger Suheil:







Beheader Zahereddine:






Bat Fastard Muhammad Jaber:


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


> Top Assad commanders.
> 
> Bat Fastard Muhammad Jaber:



Nice U.S camouflage these "Axis of resistance" are using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Top Assad commanders.
> 
> Maher the butcher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botox tiger Suheil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beheader Zahereddine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat Fastard Muhammad Jaber:


Mashallah heroes. Kill wahhabi beetles as much as possible.


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Mashallah heroes. Kill wahhabi beetles as much as possible.


Another Khamenaist thinks that by killing Muslim Arabs they harm Israel.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ests-eight-crackdown-Instagram-modelling.html






Iranian girls arrested for unislamic selfies. Meanwhile in Syria they slaughter hundreds of thousands people in name of secularism. No wonder that these guys suffer from heavy form of schizophrenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Another Khamenaist thinks that by killing Muslim Arabs they harm Israel.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ests-eight-crackdown-Instagram-modelling.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian girls arrested for unislamic selfies. Meanwhile in Syria they slaughter hundreds of thousands people in name of secularism. No wonder that these guys suffer from heavy form of schizophrenia.




You have zero credit in this site so shut up and support your jihadi goons.


----------



## C130

500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.

I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> Saudi airforce officer pledges support for ISIS. Because why not?


The sahoudi pilot spoke the truth...they are ISIS...as well as el qaida..



C130 said:


> 500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.
> 
> I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel


he is on the Sauds payroll..If you haven't heard it yet, Nethanyahu et Salman are like two peas in a pod..



500 said:


> Top Assad commanders.
> 
> Maher the butcher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botox tiger Suheil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beheader Zahereddine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat Fastard Muhammad Jaber:


Butchers, barbecue chiefs,slaughterhouse managers for some , heroes for others...
as long as the wahabis and their test tubes clones get evaporated, theses guys are not only heroes for most, but they are god's spokesmen on earth..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> 500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.
> 
> I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel


Nazism is thing I hate the most. Calling people rats, gassing and starving kids and so on.


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Nazism is thing I hate the most. Calling people rats, gassing and starving kids and so on.




Zionism is more of plague to humanity than Nazism IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> Zionism is more of plague to humanity than Nazism IMO


Congrats, you just spat on graves of over 50 million victims of Nazism, including over 400,000 Americans.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Congrats, you just spat on graves of over 50 million victims of Nazism, including over 400,000 Americans.



British and European Colonialism and Americans wars of past century have killed much more than Nazis, directly and indirectly. It's lame how you think Nazis' history is somehow worse than those I mentioned. Both are scums in that perspective. It's just that winner writes the history and gets to be portrayed as the good one.



500 said:


> butcher



When you mention butcher, the only name that comes to my mind is the quasi-human called Ariel Sharon, which is in hell now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UniverseWatcher

C130 said:


> 500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.
> 
> I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel


lol you don't see the bigger picture....take out the government, rebels will be easy to take out and isreal will have more secure border, Gollan heigts more secure, expand more territory even if UN says no to it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

DjSmg said:


> lol you don't see the bigger picture....take out the government, rebels will be easy to take out and isreal will have more secure border, Gollan heigts more secure, expand more territory even if UN says no to it.....





rebels will be easy to take out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

C130 said:


> rebels will be easy to take out


i mean they don't have Russian support, neither they have the high tech  most of the stuff are being supplied to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

DjSmg said:


> i mean they don't have Russian support, neither they have the high tech  most of the stuff are being supplied to them...



you don't need Russia nor do you need high tech to fight and win a war. 


Israel will not invade Syria... because 1) it would be costly in terms of money and lives 2) Muslim countries would surely get involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

C130 said:


> you don't need Russia nor do you need high tech to fight and win a war.
> 
> 
> Israel will not invade Syria... because 1) it would be costly in terms of money and lives 2) Muslim countries would surely get involved


lol you really think that they care about the lives of other humans then there own, they don't even spare the kids, maybe sometimes for the show off on the media, money has been provided by states so that's not a biggie and pretty much most of the Muslim countries government are corrupt they wont do shet if there is no money or interest involved



DjSmg said:


> lol you really think that they care about the lives of other humans then there own, they don't even spare the kids, maybe sometimes for the show off on the media, money has been provided by states so that's not a biggie and pretty much most of the Muslim countries government are corrupt they wont do shet if there is no money or interest involved


i forgot they do care about these rats 







DjSmg said:


> lol you really think that they care about the lives of other humans then there own, they don't even spare the kids, maybe sometimes for the show off on the media, money has been provided by states so that's not a biggie and pretty much most of the Muslim countries government are corrupt they wont do shet if there is no money or interest involved
> 
> 
> i forgot they do care about these rats


and then you wonder why people like 500 support the militants 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/08/14/israel-students-social-media/2651715/



DjSmg said:


> lol you really think that they care about the lives of other humans then there own, they don't even spare the kids, maybe sometimes for the show off on the media, money has been provided by states so that's not a biggie and pretty much most of the Muslim countries government are corrupt they wont do shet if there is no money or interest involved
> 
> 
> i forgot they do care about these rats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you wonder why people like 500 support the militants
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/08/14/israel-students-social-media/2651715/


i wish i could be paid for posting online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> British and European Colonialism and Americans wars of past century have killed much more than Nazis, directly and indirectly. It's lame how you think Nazis' history is somehow worse than those I mentioned. Both are scums in that perspective. It's just that winner writes the history and gets to be portrayed as the good one.


Colonialism was over centuries not one decade and colonialism also *saved* hundreds of millions people by bringing new technologies and medicine. 



> When you mention butcher, the only name that comes to my mind is the quasi-human called Ariel Sharon, which is in hell now.


Only God knows where is Sharon (if he exist). And Sharon's biggest crime was not stopping the guy on right:


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Colonialism was over centuries not one decade and colonialism also *saved* hundreds of millions people by bringing new technologies and medicine.
> 
> 
> Only God knows where is Sharon (if he exist). And Sharon's biggest crime was not stopping the guy on right:


Juda your end is soon.






Muslims will not let *the second holiest mosque of Muslims* remain in hands of your kinds. This time only Hezbollah will not defeat you, but Iran will send foot soldiers to wipe you off the map and free masjid al aqsa. Your Wahhabi - Khawarij brothers can't do anything for you also.











*No more 9/11s; no more Iraq, Syria takfiri civil war, no more Yemen war.*


----------



## alarabi

2800 said:


> Juda your end is soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims will not let *the second holiest mosque of Muslims* remain in hands of your kinds. This time only Hezbollah will not defeat you, but Iran will send foot soldiers to wipe you off the map and free masjid al aqsa. Your Wahhabi - Khawarij brothers can't do anything for you also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No more 9/11s; no more Iraq, Syria takfiri civil war, no more Yemen war.*



That's wonderful, you want to kill all Muslims then you call yourself a Muslim. This is why safavids should never be considered as Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

C130 said:


> 500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.
> 
> I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel



they will never attack israel...treason and cowardice is common amongst arab governments. @BLACKEAGLE will tell you his kings father betrayed syria and egypt and he'll tell you his saudi kings have never done anything for palestine



alarabi said:


> That's wonderful, you want to kill all Muslims then you call yourself a Muslim. This is why safavids should never be considered as Muslims.



keep your isis beliefs to yourself...this isn't saudi arabia we can discuss how your king smuggled money in panama and bought yachts and mansions . Do saudis speak for muslims when they begged Obama to bomb syria 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734428176173178880
syrian rebels stealing millions from aid money  they have learnt well from the money smuggling king Salman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

alarabi said:


> That's wonderful, you want to kill all Muslims then you call yourself a Muslim. This is why safavids should never be considered as Muslims.


The ones who shouldn't considered Muslim are you nejdi wahhabi khawarij. The ones who martyred Ahlulbayt yet claim to be Muslims!!!!!


----------



## Serpentine

nearly 130 civilians killed today in Tartous and Jebleh by ISIS, many Sunni IDPs among them. The amazing but expected thing was how 'moderate rebels' cheered for the attacks on social media and how many rats probably felt happy or satisfied inside, secretly.

And the way mainstream media covered the news was even more disgusting.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> nearly 130 civilians killed today in Tartous and Jebleh by ISIS, many Sunni IDPs among them. The amazing but expected thing was how 'moderate rebels' cheered for the attacks on social media and how many rats probably felt happy or satisfied inside, secretly.
> 
> And the way mainstream media covered the news was even more disgusting.


RIP to killed, but how these terror attacks are different from Hamas terror attacks which your and Assad government supported and sponsored? Or how its different from barrel bombs which Assad drops on *daily basis* for 5 years? - Yep, no different at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> RIP to killed, but how these terror attacks are different from Hamas terror attacks which your and Assad government supported and sponsored?



Going by your argument, how is it any different from thousands of civilians that Israel has killed? Yep, no different at all.

Anyway, the way western media reported this pure terror attack and massacre which was disgusting, and the way 'moderate' animals supported it shows that there are no ISIS/non-ISIS distinction in Syria among opposing terror groups, they are all the same, with different names and western countries are their ultimate backer.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Going by your argument, how is it any different from thousands of civilians that Israel has killed? Yep, no different at all.


Israel does not drop unguided bombs on towns, so ur argument is fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Israel does not drop unguided bombs on towns, so ur argument is fail.



It drops guided bombs on civilians:




....

https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...ate-attacks-gaza-health-workers-israeli-army/
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/03/us-appalled-disgraceful-israeli-shelling-gaza-un-school

*Here's the unguided bits:*





....
....

You have no moral ground here, I don't like having to do this, but you keep dragging Israel/Palestine into a thread not related to it. Then claim that Syrian army are 'Nazi's', then go back and support colonialism, which would be fine if you weren't contradicting yourself so much. It's very clear nothing here is about morality for you. It's about Israel's current vested interests in Syria and the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> It drops guided bombs on civilians:
> View attachment 306568
> 
> ....
> 
> https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...ate-attacks-gaza-health-workers-israeli-army/
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/03/us-appalled-disgraceful-israeli-shelling-gaza-un-school
> 
> *Here's the unguided bits:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> ....


Thats one spot in Shujaiya which Hamas turned into a tunnel base. 






All vids show that same spot from different directions and angles. 



> You have no moral ground here, I don't like having to do this, but you keep dragging Israel/Palestine into a thread not related to it.


No its you and Serpentine who dragged it.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> nearly 130 civilians killed today in Tartous and Jebleh by ISIS, many Sunni IDPs among them. The amazing but expected thing was how 'moderate rebels' cheered for the attacks on social media and how many rats probably felt happy or satisfied inside, secretly.
> 
> And the way mainstream media covered the news was even more disgusting.


You forget to mention 7 Sunni IDPs (so far) have also been killed by retaliatory Alawite attacks. But I guess that doesn't fit your narrative now does it.

Neither does this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734754053712908288
But hey, rebels sure are cheering it, amirite?

As for you 500, your justifications for Israeli actions doesn't fit either. I know Israeli tactics are to hit targets no matter the civilian casualties, but that doesn't justify anything nor make it moral. Same logic that Assadists use when they justify attacks on civilians. It is morally impermissible for anyone, including rebels, to attack civilian areas with enemy combatants in them if the probability of civilian deaths is high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

500 said:


> Israel does not drop unguided bombs on towns, so ur argument is fail.



Nein...they only drop guided bombs


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> RIP to killed, but how these terror attacks are different from Hamas terror attacks which your and Assad government supported and sponsored? Or how its different from barrel bombs which Assad drops on *daily basis* for 5 years? - Yep, no different at all.


It's true that all sides are guilty of war crimes and atrocities, but some sides simply cannot be reasoned with, particularly Jaysh al-Islam, Ahrar ash-Sham, and Jaish al-Fatah -- the third of which includes Al-Nusra Front.

The Syrian war is highly toxic. Apart from the Kurds, all the other warring factions are engaged in a sectarian struggle.

Syria's finished, and the Arabs and Muslims helped destroy it, unfortunately.


----------



## 500

14 May ISIS report about 4 burned down Russian helicopters was true:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> 14 May ISIS report about 4 burned down Russian helicopters was true:



I wouldn't trust to a stratfor before official confirmed from trustworthy sources. They are well known for producing fake propaganda.
Just like you


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Barmaley said:


> I wouldn't trust to a stratfor before official confirmed from trustworthy sources. They are well known for producing fake propaganda.
> Just like you


Satellite imagery doesn't lie.


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> I wouldn't trust to a stratfor before official confirmed from trustworthy sources. They are well known for producing fake propaganda.
> Just like you


Thats DigitalGlobe satellite image. 

Funny. Assads al Ikhabariya Syria correspondent talks about Nakba, but then Palestinian kid jumps infront the camera and correspondent curses him: "damn your father, you dog" and kid responds "kol khara"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Thats DigitalGlobe satellite image.
> 
> Funny. Assads al Ikhabariya Syria correspondent talks about Nakba, but then Palestinian kid jumps infront the camera and correspondent curses him: "damn your father, you dog" and kid responds "kol khara"


Dogs call each other dog.

They also Israelis dogs and rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

US gave order to Kurds for Raqqa operation. Yesterday 250 US soldiers arrived as well. SAA with Russian support was getting closer to flank from behind of the city, and now there is cease fire talks which haven't produced much. In the talks, Russia and pro-regime side have advantage. So now US wants to take away advantage by ordering Kurds on offensive. So it will be effectively de-facto US control of eastern Syria. Meaning the regime can't try recovering it otherwise it will be targeted by US led coalition, and Russia can't do much either. 

So it will be used as big card to play, in the post-war government transition process. Interesting to see how Russia and Assad will counter.


----------



## Assadynasty

more Assadynasty Badr warriors arrived in Aleppo






Assadynasty bombed crops in Hama






Assadynasty shoot at rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty warrior issues a threat to Islamic State

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

C130 said:


> 500 I don'tget why are you so Pro Rat. If these rats were to topple Assad they'll have you in their cross hairs next.
> 
> I get the enemy of my enemy is my friend thing, but I just don't see how removing Assad makes the region safer especially for Israel



Dear brother, if you're really an American as you claim then with all due respect you must be careful regarding your baseless accusations. You're not from the Middle East and i asusume you don't speak Arabic so the information you're receiving is undoubtedly either biased or inaccurate. Brother, you must realize that falling into this baseless propaganda regarding the Syrians that want their freedom from Asshead and his gangs is really shameful since you're targeting the wrong people here. These Syrians are just like you and me, they have their young just like us and they have their old just like us. they're fighting for the their families and their homes against a ruthless dictator that didn't give a second thought about using deadly force and chemical weapons against his own people while being supported by no other than North Korea and the crazy Mullahs. Please reconsider your stance regarding this issue and know that if you're not going to be a helping arm for them to lean on then at least don't be a rock or a slowing bump in their heroic fight for freedom. Brother, every sane and fair person on this green earth that looks at the Syrian situation from an unbiased and neutral glasses will definitely see who's right and who's wrong. And bro I will say this with full confidence that the people that support Asshead on this forum deep down somewhere inside their hearts they know full well that they're on the wrong and the rebels are fighting for a legitimate cause AND also bravely fighting ISIS, but because of their political and to an extant religious beliefs they're forced to side with Asshead. You on the other hand have no beef with anyone on this conflict and you're from a far far away place so I'm assuming that the reason you're sympathetic with Asshead is simply cuz you're a victim of their deceiving and strong propaganda. Unfortunately the rebels don't have the financial means that the Asshead side have so there side of the story is covered beneath the huge pile of lies coming from Asshead propagandists. And in the end God knows the only reason I took the trouble to write these few honest words to you is to try and show you the truth. Peace and may God guide you. 



Ceylal said:


> The sahoudi pilot spoke the truth...they are ISIS...as well as el qaida..
> 
> 
> he is on the Sauds payroll..If you haven't heard it yet, Nethanyahu et Salman are like two peas in a pod..
> 
> 
> Butchers, barbecue chiefs,slaughterhouse managers for some , heroes for others...
> as long as the wahabis and their test tubes clones get evaporated, theses guys are not only heroes for most, but they are god's spokesmen on earth..



Salam bro, this is JUBA by the way. I know me and you weren't the best of buddies on this forum and we had our fair share of hate but God almighty knows I never held any bad feelings against anyone on this forum.

Anyways I'm texting you because I'm curious about the enormous hate you hold in your heart against Saudi Arabia in particular and Arabs in genera. And I like to hear your side of the story regarding the issue and hopefully we will figure something out me and you. I'm sure the reason for your hate is just one big misunderstanding cuz quite honestly I don't see why anyone would hate the moderate and somewhat peaceful/diplomatic policy of the Saudi government regarding issues in the Middle East. Salam and hopefully you'll answer my questions.


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


> Thats DigitalGlobe satellite image.
> 
> Funny. Assads al Ikhabariya Syria correspondent talks about Nakba, but then Palestinian kid jumps infront the camera and correspondent curses him: "damn your father, you dog" and kid responds "kol khara"



Shalom cousin, I'm interested to know what he average person in Israel thinks about Saudi Arabia. Do they see us as allies or a natural power? Or maybe enemies? Also I'd like to know your personal views as well. Salam.


----------



## Madali

Falcon29 said:


> US gave order to Kurds for Raqqa operation. Yesterday 250 US soldiers arrived as well. SAA with Russian support was getting closer to flank from behind of the city, and now there is cease fire talks which haven't produced much. In the talks, Russia and pro-regime side have advantage. So now US wants to take away advantage by ordering Kurds on offensive. So it will be effectively de-facto US control of eastern Syria. Meaning the regime can't try recovering it otherwise it will be targeted by US led coalition, and Russia can't do much either.
> 
> So it will be used as big card to play, in the post-war government transition process. Interesting to see how Russia and Assad will counter.



Well, how would TURKEY counter? What a huge mess this Syria power conflicts turned out to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

_---
U.S.-allied forces in Syria launched an large-scale offensive on the ISIS stronghold of Raqqa on Tuesday, the group said.

The Syrian Democratic Forces, an umbrella group including Kurdish and Arab fighters, said on the social network that it launched a three-pronged attack on the extremists' de facto capital.

SDF's commanders Rojda Felat told NBC News that *25,000 Kurdish forces* were involved in the operation.

Kurdish media organization Rudaw reported the "massive" assault also included the Kurdish People's Protection Units — known as the YPG — which is a secular Kurdish force fighting ISIS in the country.

A U.S. defense official told NBC News that Kurdish and Arab forces were still between 30 and 40 miles north of Raqqa, and just beginning to move toward the city.

The fighters will have travel through small towns and most likely encounter ISIS forces on the way, said the official who spoke on condition of anonymity.

ISIS has made Raqqa the seat of the caliphate it declared in June 2014. Situated on the Euphrates river, the northern-central city is 100 miles east of Aleppo and 130 miles west of the Iraqi border.

The offensive comes two days after an unannounced visit to Syria by Army Gen. Joseph Votel, who visited some of the 200 U.S. military advisers helping to battle ISIS, according to The Associated Press._

---
My opinion, 25,000 seems very high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

American guy says kill them all


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735194965400297472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I think Indo-European (Russia-Iran) backed Grank warriors of Assadynasty and Iraq destroying nusra/Isis coalition. They are wiping Falluja off the map.


----------



## bsruzm

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The Syrian war is highly toxic. *Apart from the Kurds(?)*, all the other warring factions are engaged in a sectarian struggle.
> 
> *Syria's finished*, and the *Arabs and Muslims helped destroy it*, unfortunately.


This terrorist supporter breaks my heart...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

الأعرابي said:


> Shalom cousin, I'm interested to know what he average person in Israel thinks about Saudi Arabia. Do they see us as allies or a natural power? Or maybe enemies? Also I'd like to know your personal views as well. Salam.





الأعرابي said:


> Salam bro, this is JUBA by the way. I know me and you weren't the best of buddies on this forum and we had our fair share of hate but God almighty knows I never held any bad feelings against anyone on this forum.
> 
> Anyways I'm texting you because I'm curious about the enormous hate you hold in your heart against Saudi Arabia in particular and Arabs in genera. And I like to hear your side of the story regarding the issue and hopefully we will figure something out me and you. I'm sure the reason for your hate is just one big misunderstanding cuz quite honestly I don't see why anyone would hate the moderate and somewhat peaceful/diplomatic policy of the Saudi government regarding issues in the Middle East. Salam and hopefully you'll answer my questions.


@Irfan Baloch Didn't @JUBA get permanently banned?


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty readies Palmyra airbase for Deir es Zor campaign

Assadynasty deploys another T-90A tank


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735467988619563008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

الأعرابي said:


> Shalom cousin, I'm interested to know what he average person in Israel thinks about Saudi Arabia. Do they see us as allies or a natural power? Or maybe enemies? Also I'd like to know your personal views as well. Salam.


Salam. Average person in Israel knows very little about Saudi Arabia. I guess he could tell only that it has lots of oil and fundamentalist.

My view is that KSA is important stabilizing force in Middle East. Israel and KSA have lots of common interests and no real disputes. Unfortunately open relationships are not possible in any near future.


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bombed Hareitan again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735491981661614080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

Ultron?




Assadynasty said:


> Assadynasty bombed Hareitan again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735491981661614080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Without Ultron/grank there is no fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Without Ultron/grank there is no fun.



Don't forget Superboy. I'm not sure if he's a troll or a poet, but this place would be dull without him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Anadan today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty cluster bomb attack on Lataminah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Yesterday it was 4th anniversary of Houla massacre. When Assadists britally slaughtered with knives 108 people, mostly kids and women. It was the turning point when Assad decided to turn the popular revolt against corrupted dictator into a genocidal sectarian war. And he succeeded well in it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735373716637519873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty Shahed 129 plane flying over northern Aleppo today






Assadynasty bomb Daraya today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Anadan today






Assadynasty bomb northern Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty cluster bomb Hayan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

Such sad seeing a beautiful country in ruins .
Can anyone tell me I read somewhere that Israel controlled southern edge of the country,is this true?why would they do that?


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> View attachment 307210


*
Is that where their borders meet or the place where they meet to assist each other?*


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## 500

2800 said:


>


1) If people really support Assad, why he needs to import Shia sectarian militias from all over the world, including little kids, to fight for him?
2) Why in 40 years of his rule he never made democratic elections?

Meanwhile ISIS made large attack in Aleppo against rebels. And Russia + Assad crazy bomb rebels. Once again they work as ISIS air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> 1) If people really support Assad, why he needs to import Shia sectarian militias from all over the world, including little kids, to fight for him?
> 2) Why in 40 years of his rule he never made democratic elections?
> 
> Meanwhile ISIS made large attack in Aleppo against rebels. And Russia + Assad crazy bomb rebels. Once again they work as ISIS air force.





500 said:


> 1) If people really support Assad, why he needs to import Shia sectarian militias from all over the world, including little kids, to fight for him?
> 2) Why in 40 years of his rule he never made democratic elections?
> 
> Meanwhile ISIS made large attack in Aleppo against rebels. And Russia + Assad crazy bomb rebels. Once again they work as ISIS air force.



*Who's that man netanyahu shaking his hand with at the hospital?*


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> 1) If people really support Assad, why he needs to import Shia sectarian militias from all over the world, including little kids, to fight for him?
> 2) Why in 40 years of his rule he never made democratic elections?
> 
> Meanwhile ISIS made large attack in Aleppo against rebels. And Russia + Assad crazy bomb rebels. Once again they work as ISIS air force.


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda

http://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...rt-assad-reject-phony-foreign-revolution.html

http://www.globalresearch.ca/most-syrians-support-assad-reject-phony-foreign-revolution/5513680

https://www.exposingtruth.com/majority-of-syrians-support-assad/

http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html

http://www.politics.co.uk/comment-a...omfortable-truth-about-syria-is-that-assad-is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014



*Why Americans devils support Persian gulf 'ETERNAL' dictatorships???

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ke-over-the-north-of-the-country-9602312.html*

http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/saudi-funding-of-isis

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/saudi-wahhabism-islam-terrorism_b_6501916.html

http://www.mintpressnews.com/wikile...abia-as-a-cash-machine-for-terrorists/210038/

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-is-biggest-funder-of-terrorists-2152327.html



T-Rex said:


> *Who's that man netanyahu shaking his hand with at the hospital?*


Al Nusra terrorist


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *Who's that man netanyahu shaking his hand with at the hospital?*


An injured Syrian.



2800 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda
> 
> http://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...rt-assad-reject-phony-foreign-revolution.html
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/most-syrians-support-assad-reject-phony-foreign-revolution/5513680
> 
> https://www.exposingtruth.com/majority-of-syrians-support-assad/
> 
> http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html
> 
> http://www.politics.co.uk/comment-a...omfortable-truth-about-syria-is-that-assad-is
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Americans devils support Persian gulf 'ETERNAL' dictatorships???
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ke-over-the-north-of-the-country-9602312.html*
> 
> http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/saudi-funding-of-isis
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/saudi-wahhabism-islam-terrorism_b_6501916.html
> 
> http://www.mintpressnews.com/wikile...abia-as-a-cash-machine-for-terrorists/210038/
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-is-biggest-funder-of-terrorists-2152327.html
> 
> 
> Al Nusra terrorist


Why instead answering my two simple questions u bombard me with leftist and conspiracy opinion articles?


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> An injured Syrian.




Are you sure he's not an injured terrorist? I wouldn't even be surprised if he wasn't even Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Are you sure he's not an injured terrorist? I wouldn't even be surprised if he wasn't even Syrian.


Never heard about any terror attack made by Golan rebels. Never seen any foreigners there either, except pro-regime Afghans and Hezies.


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> Never heard about any terror attack made by Golan rebels. Never seen any foreigners there either, except pro-regime Afghans and Hezies.


but confirmed al Nusra fighters have been evacuated from there and treated in Israeli hospitals, Vice even did a feature on it, I'm sure you've seen it.


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb northern Aleppo today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736163084310568960
Assadynasty kill rebels in West Ghouta


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736201956918759424
Assadynasty bomb Hayan today


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> but confirmed al Nusra fighters have been evacuated from there and treated in Israeli hospitals, Vice even did a feature on it, I'm sure you've seen it.


No, there is *zero* evidence that any Nusra was ever treated in Israel.


----------



## C130

Assadynasty said:


> American guy says kill them all
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735194965400297472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> No, there is *zero* evidence that any Nusra was ever treated in Israel.


they're all the same anyway, hardcore islamist sharia freak terror militias, there is no Obama's "pharmacist and milkmen" or whatever he said, there never were.

these rebels need to be wiped out, all of them, without compromise.


----------



## Falcon29

Rebels most north seem to have lost everything to ISIS and Kurds, Turkish redline no longer on table? As for Raqqa offensive, it was announced several days ago, but I don't see reports of an actual offensive yet.


----------



## beast89

IS advance in northern aleppo and kill scores of their wahhabi brothers.


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> IS advance in northern aleppo and kill scores of their wahhabi brothers.



If Arabs want to support an opposition, at least provide necessary logistics and training. If you aren't going to, don't do it all. What you get is a temporary dis-fragmented state, that the opposition will not be part of for the future. Only Kurds and SAA will survive it, because they have form of effective state and media support. SAA has Russia/Iranian media and support, Kurds have Western. The opposition on other hand only has media support in the form of Al-Jazeera.


----------



## 500

T-72M1 said:


> they're all the same anyway, hardcore islamist sharia freak terror militias, there is no Obama's "pharmacist and milkmen" or whatever he said, there never were.
> 
> these rebels need to be wiped out, all of them, without compromise.


No, they are simple peasants who protect their homes against foreign sectarian terrorists. If u think that 2 million Alawites will rule again 22 million Syria u are hallucinational.


----------



## Falcon29

There are reports of extensive air strikes, up to 150, so maybe 30-40 sorties, in Raqqa today. Could mean offensive is on its way in a few days to week.

FSA reportedly reversed ISIS gains in north.


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> If Arabs want to support an opposition, at least provide necessary logistics and training. If you aren't going to, don't do it all. What you get is a temporary dis-fragmented state, that the opposition will not be part of for the future. Only Kurds and SAA will survive it, because they have form of effective state and media support. SAA has Russia/Iranian media and support, Kurds have Western. The opposition on other hand only has media support in the form of Al-Jazeera.


Rebels are strong in Idlib and Dar'a and wont go anywhere. 

North from Aleppo to Hasaka US plans to hand to Kurds. Thats why they prolong the war helping Assad.

Assad's Alawistan will survive for a while as long as Iran and Russia pay him billions and send mercenaries. But in long term he has no any chances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


> No, they are simple peasants who protect their homes against foreign sectarian terrorists. If u think that 2 million Alawites will rule again 22 million Syria u are hallucinational.




Syria has a few million people, tops. In 2004 the most recent survey Syria had close to 18 million people.



500 said:


> Rebels are strong in Idlib and Dar'a and wont go anywhere.




Compared to Germany and Japan in WW2, Idlib is nobody. The US can take Idlib in like a week, tops.


----------



## T-72M1

500 said:


> No, they are simple peasants...


----------



## beast89

Falcon29 said:


> If Arabs want to support an opposition, at least provide necessary logistics and training. If you aren't going to, don't do it all. What you get is a temporary dis-fragmented state, that the opposition will not be part of for the future. Only Kurds and SAA will survive it, because they have form of effective state and media support. SAA has Russia/Iranian media and support, Kurds have Western. The opposition on other hand only has media support in the form of Al-Jazeera.



Turkey has done more for rebels than the GCC. Saudi army is there only to protect the royal family.


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> Turkey has done more for rebels than the GCC. Saudi army is there only to protect the royal family.



It seems Turkey is losing interest, as there is no clear Arab effort over there. Saudi Arabia had chance under previous administration to make move, the new administration seems to have more coherent strategy but efforts are too late. Everyone in the conflict however has been preoccupied and contributing resources or taking hits one way or another in form of refugees or something else. Israel didn't take any hit, because international community doesn't call on it to take any refugees nor contribute in coalition. Coalition actually makes it very secure, this coalition will never leave even ISIS lost all territory. They will probably allow ISIS to keep a little territory in future to have excuse to keep coalition deployed just in time for when it has other purpose that we don't know about it. Only the planners do.



500 said:


> Rebels are strong in Idlib and Dar'a and wont go anywhere.



It's only one province in all of Syria, they are least influential player out of all in Syria.

Dar'aa on other hand is a whole different ground, the 'rebels' there are just there to provide Jordan some form of 'security' while also be used as possible pressure zone against SAA whenever it is needed. The rebels have no clue what's going on, their backers(US and Jordan, the top brass which gets paychecks) are in contacts with Assad to keep ceasefire there if the pressure is not needed or necessary at that point. 




> North from Aleppo to Hasaka US plans to hand to Kurds. Thats why they prolong the war helping Assad.



Not sure what that has to do with Assad or how it helps him, it certainly doesn't help him at all. He loses ground which he can't regain, otherwise US will interpret it as declaration of war on coalition.


----------



## 500

Assadynasty said:


> Syria has a few million people, tops. In 2004 the most recent survey Syria had close to 18 million people.


There are over 5 million Syrians abroad. They will come back when Assad will be kicked, just like it happened in Afghanistan.



T-72M1 said:


>


I dont know what makes u laugh. Who are people who fight Assad in totally encircled Ghouta? Who are people who fight Assad in totally encircled Homs? They all are simple peasants.


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


> They will come back when Assad will be kicked, just like it happened in Afghanistan.




reported


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty battle IS rebels in Deir es Zor province


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

beast89 said:


> IS advance in northern aleppo and kill scores of their wahhabi brothers.


Here's a map of the situation in the Azaz-Jarabulus corridor:


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Huraytan today


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Khan al Arsal today


----------



## T-Rex

T-72M1 said:


> they're all the same anyway, hardcore islamist sharia freak terror militias,........



*Generalization, one suckular champ cried foul when I said Kurds were terrorists, he said generalization was 'wrong'. I suppose it is right when their buddies do it. Hypocrisy is at every level of this dirty, dirty game and then these sanctimonious individuals pose as champions of everything good. First this particular indian said something he could not prove, in other words he lied and when he was challenged he said, "Well, they are all the same." It sums up the kind of devils the rebels are dealing with.*


----------



## T-72M1

T-Rex said:


> *Generalization, one suckular champ cried foul when I said Kurds were terrorists, he said generalization was 'wrong'. I suppose it is right when their buddies do it. Hypocrisy is at every level of this dirty, dirty game and then these sanctimonious individuals pose as champions of everything good. First this particular indian said something he could not prove, in other words he lied and when he was challenged he said, "Well, they are all the same." It sums up the kind of devils the rebels are dealing with.*


piss off, there are no more 'rebels' anymore, not in any meaningful numbers anyway, and if there are any, they should quit yesterday because the rest of the world has had it with the syrian jihad, and likely next potus, Mr Trump will ally with Mr Putin against the islamist forces, so its game over.

The middle east has to be handed over to secular strongmen again, the coming war on terror, V 2.0 might be all about that, good times ahead for the region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

T-72M1 said:


> piss off, there are no more 'rebels' anymore, not in any meaningful numbers anyway, and if there are any, they should quit yesterday because the rest of the world has had it with the syrian jihad, and likely next potus, Mr Trump will ally with Mr Putin against the islamist forces, so its game over.
> 
> The middle east has to be handed over to secular strongmen again, the coming war on terror, V 2.0 might be all about that, good times ahead for the region


*
As I said when your lies are exposed you say, "They are all the same." I suggest that you take a hike in your favourite alley of bigotry, that's where people like you belong.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

I think this is why no side is winning the war. Everyone is more interested in taking selfies than actually fighting. Just looking at how many people are filming and taking selfies..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Anadan today






Assadynasty bomb Khan Shih today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today






Assadynasty bomb Daraya today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today


----------



## beast89

Still waiting for saudi family soldiers to enter syria . Nearly 4 months now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Iran trains more Fatemyioun warriors


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today











Assadynasty bomb Damascus today






Aleppo after Assadynasty bombing today


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

beast89 said:


> Still waiting for saudi family soldiers to enter syria . Nearly 4 months now


They probably figured that getting bogged down in one country (i.e. Yemen) was more than enough lol.


----------



## Assadynasty

Russia bomb Aleppo today


----------



## Assadynasty

more Iran backed Shia militia arrived in Aleppo


----------



## Kermit Roosevelt

T-72M1 said:


> piss off, there are no more 'rebels' anymore, not in any meaningful numbers anyway, and if there are any, they should quit yesterday because the rest of the world has had it with the syrian jihad, and likely next potus, Mr Trump will ally with Mr Putin against the islamist forces, so its game over.
> 
> The middle east has to be handed over to secular strongmen again, the coming war on terror, V 2.0 might be all about that, good times ahead for the region



Why are you Bharatis cheering?
If secular strongmen take over and Gulf Islamists are crushed, where will millions of cheap, smelly Indian labour go to be enslaved? Imagine all the jobs and income lost.


----------



## T-72M1

Kermit Roosevelt said:


> Why are you Bharatis cheering?
> If secular strongmen take over and Gulf Islamists are crushed, where will millions of cheap, smelly Indian labour go to be enslaved? Imagine all the jobs and income lost.


to work in the gulf, in peaceful conditions of course. 

the point is, the islamists must be crushed, at _any_ cost, and it will happen, wait till Trump and Putin join hands to clean house.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Kermit Roosevelt said:


> Why are you Bharatis cheering?
> If secular strongmen take over and Gulf Islamists are crushed, where will millions of cheap, smelly Indian labour go to be enslaved? Imagine all the jobs and income lost.


Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, and the United Arab Emirates are all against Islamism.


----------



## Malik Alashter

T-72M1 said:


> piss off, there are no more 'rebels' anymore, not in any meaningful numbers anyway, and if there are any, they should quit yesterday because the rest of the world has had it with the syrian jihad, and likely next potus, Mr Trump will ally with Mr Putin against the islamist forces, so its game over.
> 
> The middle east has to be handed over to secular strongmen again, the coming war on terror, V 2.0 might be all about that, good times ahead for the region


Then you don't know what's going on in that region and why all that destruction and killing.

What I'm sure about is that more blood shed coming and dark days too just stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

Malik Alashter said:


> Then you don't know what's going on in that region and why all that destruction and killing.
> 
> What I'm sure about is that more blood shed coming and dark days too just stay tuned.


I guess we'll see, but a lot can be controlled if the west stops helping the islamists and use their leverage to reign in Saudia and Turkey etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Homs today






Assadynasty bomb Lataminah today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo 

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...mount-air-strikes-aleppo-160530080722465.html


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today






Assadynasty bomb Rastan today






Assadynasty bomb Talbiseh today






Assadynasty bomb Hayan today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today






Assadynasty bomb Haritan today






Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb East Ghouta today


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb East Ghouta today


----------



## Aramagedon

Only when all of the terrorists are dead peace will be brought to the world and humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

That's a tough job though. More created everyday. 
World is full of idiots & religious fanatics. People who wish to use terrorism to achieve their goals easily get these idiots to work for them. 



2800 said:


> Only when all of the terrorists are dead peace will be brought to the world and humanity.


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty claims to have captured Mazaale and Tal Haddada in Latakia 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737373999768952832


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty captured 3 places in Latakia

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...mountain-overlooking-turkey-latakia-province/


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Daraya today






Assadynasty bomb Hayan today






Assadynasty bomb Huraytan today






Assadynasty bomb Idlib province today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

US provides CAS to Assad troops:

7 May
Near* Palmyra*, one strike struck an ISIL tactical unit and destroyed an ISIL vehicle.

8 May
Near *Palmyra*, two strikes struck a large ISIL tactical unit and destroyed an ISIL fighting position and three ISIL vehicles.

19 May:
Near *Palmyra*, one strike destroyed two ISIL vehicles.

25 May:
Near *Palmyra*, one strike struck an ISIL tactical unit and destroyed an ISIL vehicle.


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty Tiger forces in Aleppo

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/tiger-forces-full-deploy-northern-aleppo/

Russia heavily bomb the Castello road

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...estroys-bridge-rebel-supply-road-aleppo-city/

Assadynasty bomb Rastan today






Russia bombed Idlib city last night






Assadynasty bomb Lataminah today






Assadynasty bomb Maraat al Numan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty advances in Daraya

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-advances-southern-darayya-large-tunnel-discovered/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Russia bomb some FSA fags in western Daara

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...rupt-free-syrian-army-ceremony-western-daraa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Assadynasty bomb Aleppo today






Russia bomb Binnish and Idlib today






Russia bomb Binnish tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Russia bomb Idlib city today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Over 35 killed, 250 injured after Russia bombed multiple hospitals in Idlib with precision munitions and the rest of Idlib & Aleppo governorates with cluster bombs. Pro-Assads on here masturbating to dead Sunni civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

2800 said:


> Only when all of the terrorists are dead peace will be brought to the world and humanity.


The most of humanity would not exists then..


----------



## Serpentine

I thought @500 said Israel only treats 'moderate scums'. Turns out not only it's defending extremist scums, but they are also defending it.

The former head of Israel's intelligence agency Mossad defends the country's treatment of al-Nusra Front fighters on the Syrian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I thought @500 said Israel only treats 'moderate scums'. Turns out not only it's defending extremist scums, but they are also defending it.
> 
> The former head of Israel's intelligence agency Mossad defends the country's treatment of al-Nusra Front fighters on the Syrian border.


You have a nerve to talk about scums day after Idlib massacre? Efraim Halevy is just retired old man, he does not hold any official position for about 15 years and does not know the situation. Nusra is virtually not existent on Golan Heights.


----------



## bsruzm

"Kurds, who oppose US backed PYD (YPG/YPJ/SDF) terrorists, form a new group called 'Kurdish Revolutionary Brigade'. Newly formed group vows to fight US backed PYD and Asshad regime."


*PKK ve rejim karşıtı silahlı Kürt grup*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Castello road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Rastan






Waer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> High spirit of FSA soldiers in northern Aleppo pocket :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737779537396805633



Takfiri, why not post videos of your beloved ISIS in high spirit as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Becouse I said 1000x times on this forum that ISIS are terrorists, who together with YPG/PKK and SAA and regime mercenaries attack FSA (rebels).



FSA are the same bunch of ISIS, al nusra in the end. How many times do they need to join ISIS and give their weapons to ISIS before people realise it. But then again, you're a false flagger, so no one will believe what you claim. Give it a few weeks, you'll start showing your real face (and flag too hopefully) and cheer for your ISIS brethren, what left of them anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> FSA are not terrorists, biggest terrorist is Asad alawi sectarian regime, who is killing Syrian Muslims, FSA broke ties with ISIS terrorists in the beggining, in 2013.
> 
> Can I ask you, are these people terorists too?? - just say me what do you think about them.
> Maby they are terrorists for infields and west, becouse they say MY LORD IS ONLY ALLAH.



And your beloved ISIS, al nusra and FSA terrorists are not killing syrian muslims? 
The thing about you takfiris is that you cannot hide your faces for too long. You just can't help synthesise with your terrorist brethren. 

As I said, you've been busted, go change your flags. No is buying your takfiri BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Lol, you can no even lie and say that these people are best example of Muslims.
> And lol again, Iran send thousands of soldiers in Syria to defend Syrian secular baath regime.
> But still Asad is Muslim, FSA colaition is just bunch of terrorists who want sharia, and Asad wants secular system like he said 100 times.



This takfiri always avoids the topic when we bring up the atrocities committed by his ISIS, al nusra, FSA terrorist brethren 

Seriously, you think anyone is taking a false flagger takfiri like you seriously? I bet you have an ISIS flag on your wall right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I am not avoiding anything, ISIS are terrorists but Asad regime still killed more civilians than FSA coalition+ISIS+ YPG/PKK together.
> 
> 
> 
> But sure, every crime is for condemnation.
> 
> P.S. I have ISIS flag on my glasses.



Assad is fighting your ISIS, al nusra, FSA terrorist brethren. If civilians are killed as collateral damage, then it is sad. As if a takfiri like yourself cares about civilians. Anyone whom aids these terrorists whether they're armed or not is a legitimate target for Syrian forces. Real civilians are only targets by your beloved terrorists. It's obvious you're false flagger takfiri, when will you change your flags?

As I said, give it a few weeks, you'll go into your suicide mode and start going full takfiri posting pro ISIS materials. You think we've not seen false flaggers like you before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Syrian Kurds were finally given the green light by the United States to make inroads into the Azaz-Manbij corridor.


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I gess, by you tergeting hospitals and bread factories is collateral damage too ??
> 
> Where is your proof idiot, that FSA is terrorist organziation, becouse they represent more than 75 % of Muslims in Syria ?? - who do not want to be dominated and ruled by Alawi sect, who Khomeini recognized as Shia Muslims, for political resons !
> But I gess, people who say that asad is "god" and that ali is "god" can not be Muslims anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndlLlike I said : " Iran send thousands of soldiers in Syria to defend Syrian SECULAR baath regime.
> But still "Asad is Muslim", " FSA colaition is just bunch of terrorists who want sharia", and Asad wants secular system like he said 100 times. "



Your posts are too moronic. If a Hospital is giving refuge to your beloved terrorists then it is indeed a legitimate target. 
If FSA represented 75% of Syria, Assad would not have lasted a week. Who are are you trying to fool with your takfiri nonsense? 

Keep crying, as if that will save your beloved ISIS, Al nusra, FSA cannibals. Are you going to change your flags or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Lol, your post now is moronic, on the beggining of the war, asad didn't give 75% of Syrian weapons to Syrian Muslims (FSA) and all land where Syrian Muslims live and than started a conflict.
> 
> Every piece and inch of land had to be taken by blood of thousands of martyrs from Alawi dominated government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still "Asad is Muslim", " FSA colaition is just bunch of terrorists who want sharia", and Asad wants secular system like he said 100 times.




Takfiri, I am still waiting for you to change your flags. Stop trying to divert attention.
Change your flags, until then, everything you post is considered BS, of course even after you show your real flags, it does not change the fact you're a takfiri. 

Will you stop being a false flagger or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> What mean that BS ?
> I think you are becoming boring even to yourself.
> However it is impossible to hide truth.



It is impossible for you to hide the truth as the truth is you're a false flagger takfiri, you've been caught red handed. Now, will you go and change your flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Monday, May 30, 2016
*Syria pauses from murdering thousands to complain about how Israel treats Golan residents*

From Syria's submission to the World Health Organization:

 HEALTH CONDITIONS OF SYRIAN CITIZENS IN THE OCCUPIED SYRIAN GOLAN 1. The health conditions of the Syrian population in the occupied Golan continue to deteriorate markedly as a result of the Israeli occupation and its repressive practices. Syrians refusing an Israeli identity card are unable to obtain medical treatment and primary and secondary health care services are non-existent, because there are no integrated health centres in the occupied Syrian Golan.

2. Syrians held in Israeli occupation prisons also suffer inhumane conditions and are subjected to the most brutal forms of torture and ill-treatment in attempts to extract from them confessions to acts that they did not commit. They are consequently prone to a host of serious illnesses and permanent disabilities, as well as to other life-threatening injuries and diseases.

3. The Israeli occupation authorities continue to experiment on Syrian and Arab prisoners with medicines and drugs and to inject them with pathogenic viruses, causing them to develop diseases and medical conditions that are potentially fatal, as in the case of prisoner Hayil Abu Zaid.

4. We also draw WHO’s attention, on the occasion of the Sixty-ninth World Health Assembly, to the fact that the Israeli occupation authorities continue to bury nuclear waste in over 20 sites and have dumped 1500 barrels of radioactive and toxic materials in secret landfills in the territory of the occupied Syrian Golan. They also persist in planting nuclear mines and radioactive materials on the ceasefire line. These actions are in themselves crimes contrary to all international humanitarian customary law and instruments, constituting in addition a flagrant aggression against the Syrian people living under occupation.​
All of this is fiction, of course.

But perhaps the funniest part comes later, where Syria complains to the World Health Organization *about Israel saving Syrian lives*:

 8. The Israeli occupation authorities continue to set up field hospitals providing medical treatment for armed terrorists from Jabhah al-Nusrah and groups associated with it who, pursued by the competent Syrian authorities, flee to the territory of the occupied Syrian Golan. The Israeli occupation authorities then return them to the Syrian Arab Republic so that they can resume their subversive terrorist activities directed against the country’s peaceful citizens and its infrastructure.​
Here's one of those armed terrorists, playing with a remote controlled car at Israel's Ziv Hospital:



​

There is a long history of people making up stories to WHO about how awful Israel is. Here is what the Albanian representative had to say in 1973:

 Mr HYSENAJ (Albania) said that it was well known that the health of the Arab population of the occupied territories had grown worse as a result of inadequate medical services and personnel. The very serious economic situation of the Arab population in the area, and its deprivation of all national, political and social rights, had* increased the number of sick in the population and mortality among children*, and had made the future uncertain for them. The Israeli Zionists, pursuing their aims to create a Greater Israel at the expense of the Arab countries, was carrying out a *policy of mass extermination of the Arab population*, by creating extremely difficult living and housing conditions, turning the people out of their homes, pillaging, and stepping up arrests, imprisonment, and torture. The deterioration in the health of the Arab population of the occupied areas was a direct consequence of the imperialist Israeli aggression of June 1967 against the three Arab States. As long as that aggression continued, *the serious health problem of the Arab population of those areas would not improve. *​
The Israelis have got to be the worst practitioners of mass extermination ever. (For those interested, here is a WHO report from Israel on how much Arab health services* improved* from 1967 to 1980.)

(h/t Gidon Shaviv)


----------



## Solomon2

Interactive ISIS war map: link

Looks like ISIS still in firm control of Euphrates valley. Turks busy bombing Kurds, Russians bombing kids, SDF and YPG and U.S. battling ISIS.


----------



## Assadynasty

Solomon2 said:


> Interactive ISIS war map: link
> 
> Looks like ISIS still in firm control of Euphrates valley. Turks busy bombing Kurds, Russians bombing kids, SDF and YPG and U.S. battling ISIS.




IS is a nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

If map is true, ISIS is collapsing in Aleppo under US-Kurd:


----------



## Serpentine

An internet user found the location of an Ahrar al-Sham trainign school from the video they released themselves and asked RuAF to bomb it, and 2 days later, it was bombed. That's very cool actually. (from 5 months ago).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> An internet user found the location of an Ahrar al-Sham trainign school from the video they released themselves and asked RuAF to bomb it, and 2 days later, it was bombed. That's very cool actually. (from 5 months ago).


Where is the video of bombing? What they bombed there? That empty field? Random houses in village? Hospital in nearby town?


----------



## patientlion212

this war is definitely a WORLD WAR already, and also an apocalyptic one , History has never shown a war like this, I estimate it can last up to 12 years no more .


----------



## Falcon29

patientlion212 said:


> this war is definitely a WORLD WAR already, and also an apocalyptic one , History has never shown a war like this, I estimate it can last up to 12 years no more .



It's neither, don't make mistake of believing in religious prophecies, which are based off events in the past that the locals tried interpreting/foreseeing and has no relevance in modern day. What it is, is your typical proxy war, but with more players than usual, in a region that is heavily influenced by religion. So it is badder than some others. It's different because super powers are not heavily involved and prefer to finely tune the conflict. I blame both the people and the powers. The people rush to set unrealistic goals that can get dangerous, and feed off sectarianism, and still stuck in man made thought process, while the powers show carelessness towards lives of the people. And that won't change until the people of the region become atheist, bond together and create security for themselves.


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Let's say truth, in Syria Muslims were ruled more than 50 years by minority sect, it it logical that conflict in such situation is always possible.



The people differentiate themselves by means of religion, without it, there would be no stark distinctions. Alawite's are more seen as a 'clan' by the French back when Syria gained independence, and the French felt they were more reliable for the job. It's unfortunate what happened to Sunni Muslims throughout that period, but they can get out of it, by promoting secularism which will appeal and draw in all people of the region, and religious background will become less important. And the previous 'Sunni's' would have achieved their goals of self determination and security, in a realistic manner. 

The current approach, however, will not work. Because the world doesn't like religion, and Sunni's are making last stand for religion to survive, because they think it is something their Prophet ordained them to do. Whether true or not, unfortunately it's man-made. Hence the struggle will not be well received by people, and they will get violent against Sunni's, and this is increasing their suffering.


----------



## Assadynasty

Idlib today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Faravahar said:


> It is impossible for you to hide the truth as the truth is you're a false flagger takfiri, you've been caught red handed. Now, will you go and change your flags?


He is one of the tipana boy aka seif el islam offshoot...another damn @ss. I found out yesterday that he is not an Iranian. So put him in the bin of the forgotten.



500 said:


> If map is true, ISIS is collapsing in Aleppo under US-Kurd:


The turn for the better of the Syrian war makes shitting rocks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo today








BecouseOfTruth said:


> Many Muslims in Syria believe in God with passion, just like me in Iran, and you can not expect from them to accept secularism.




Earthlings are not the only ones who have fought over religion. Other civilizations have passed that point. The development of society is towards science and technology and away from religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

VERY heavy bombardment on Aleppo tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I pray to Allah to give strenght to the Muslims in Syria.




Prayers never work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

*Syrian Kurds protest 'undemocratic' PYD policies in Amuda

YPG prevents 7,000 civilians from fleeing DAESH, UN says

























Photo: Demonstration in the city of Amouda 27.12.2014, demanding the liberation of the kidnapped girl Hemrin ‘Aidi. The US backed PYD kidnapped the girl of 15 years old to serve in the militias of the PYD and carry weapons in their ranks against her will.*


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The notorious fat ISIS executioner was caught by the Syrian army yesterday lol.


----------



## ptldM3

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The notorious fat ISIS executioner was caught by the Syrian army yesterday lol.




Link? POS like that rarely see justice so I'm skeptical, I would love to see video of the fat POS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

*Syria’s Kurds Change Direction of Battle from Raqqa to Manbij
*
The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) amended their plan to control the stronghold of ISIS in Syria’s Raqqa by crossing the eastern bank of the Euphrates River in the direction of Manbij city, one of the main strongholds of the organization in the eastern countryside of Aleppo.

A Kurdish military source close to the operation told Asharq Al-Awsat that this operation is important because it cuts off reinforcements and connection lines between the leaders and members of ISIS in Raqqa from the countryside of north Aleppo, and later, besieges them in small geographic areas stretching along the deep Syrian territories to the border lines with Turkey.




http://linkis.com/english.aawsat.com/2/0Vgwh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Ariha last night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Massive convoy of Syrian Army reinforcements arrive in Aleppo











https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/massive-convoy-syrian-army-reinforcements-arrive-aleppo/

Assad army. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Assadynasty

Talbiseh 






Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sparkle229

even if isis ends what will happen between assad and kurds.Kurds will definitly fight SAA to preserve their lands they have fought so hard to get



500 said:


> Massive convoy of Syrian Army reinforcements arrive in Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/massive-convoy-syrian-army-reinforcements-arrive-aleppo/
> 
> Assad army. Be afraid, be very afraid.


Hahahahaha what the hell are they even doing in that rustic piece of shit,isis fighters will die laughing more likely


----------



## Assadynasty

Idlib 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738333931678879745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I do not agree that Islam is man made.
> 
> Allahu Akbar, my friend, you see they are Arabs all of them, but nobody want to ruled by minority, even when relligion is thing that matter.
> Even if the Syria was ruled by people with black skin, with people would not like that.
> I hope you understand what I want to say.
> 
> Second thing, Arabs Muslim didn't forget what Alawi governement (father of bashar asad) did to them in Hama genocde when they killed more than 20 000 civlians.
> 
> Many Muslims in Syria believe in God with passion, just like me in Iran, and you can not expect from them to accept secularism.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1982_Hama_massacre



You are as much Iranian as ISIS are secular moderates. The more time passes, the easier it will be to expose your real identity. By now, I know you are a Muslim Brotherhood and Qatar cheerleader, defender of Nusra front all at the same time falsely claiming to be a Shia and Iranian. Go tell a Nusra member you are Shia and then you wish you never lived on this planet.

You ain't fooling anybody here and as soon as it's obvious you are a false flag, you will be immediately banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Jobar 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738327872474124288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> You ain't fooling anybody here and as soon as it's obvious you are a false flag, you will be immediately banned.


I have exactly the same feeling for another member.


----------



## الأعرابي

Mussana said:


> What do you mean by takfiri/



Basically anyone that disagrees with the Iranian Mullahs and their devastating agendas is automatically labeled a "Takfiri" (meaning someone who calls other Muslims as non Muslim which is what the hypocrite Mullahs do all the time) and a "Wahhabi" (A supposed Islamic sect that doesn't actually exist in real life and it's used mostly as a slur).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Arabs sold out palestine,of course they would have no guts to help their rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

group of rebels that were shelling Kafraya assassinated in Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

ptldM3 said:


> Link? POS like that rarely see justice so I'm skeptical, I would love to see video of the fat POS.


*Notorious Isis executioner dubbed 'The Bulldozer' captured by Syrian Army*

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/notorious-isis-executioner-dubbed-bulldozer-captured-by-syrian-army-1563203


----------



## f1000n




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

manlion said:


> *Syria’s Kurds Change Direction of Battle from Raqqa to Manbij
> *
> The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) amended their plan to control the stronghold of ISIS in Syria’s Raqqa by crossing the eastern bank of the Euphrates River in the direction of Manbij city, one of the main strongholds of the organization in the eastern countryside of Aleppo.
> 
> A Kurdish military source close to the operation told Asharq Al-Awsat that this operation is important because it cuts off reinforcements and connection lines between the leaders and members of ISIS in Raqqa from the countryside of north Aleppo, and later, besieges them in small geographic areas stretching along the deep Syrian territories to the border lines with Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://linkis.com/english.aawsat.com/2/0Vgwh


Beautiful! 

Bijî Kurd û Kurdistan!


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *Notorious Isis executioner dubbed 'The Bulldozer' captured by Syrian Army*
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/notorious-isis-executioner-dubbed-bulldozer-captured-by-syrian-army-1563203


Bulldozer looks much more fat. Plus he is from Fallujah not Syria.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Bulldozer looks much more fat. Plus he is from Fallujah not Syria.


Maybe he went on a diet lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

الأعرابي said:


> Basically anyone that disagrees with the Iranian Mullahs and their devastating agendas is automatically labeled a "Takfiri" (meaning someone who calls other Muslims as non Muslim which is what the hypocrite Mullahs do all the time) and a "Wahhabi" (A supposed Islamic sect that doesn't actually exist in real life and it's used mostly as a slur).


wallah I asked a wahhabi folk what Imam of the four do you follow he answered we don't follow a particular one.
So to you are you Maliki or Hanafi or Shafei or Hanbali which one you follow that's in Shariaa.

How about Aqeeda we all know all Sunnis are Ashaari or Maturidi. now if you ask any wahhabi about Ashaaris he will tell they are Kuffar so you Wahhabis don't follow any of the four Imam's you don't follow imam Ashaari so how come you are not another sect????. See you depend on Must Muslims ignorance of your reality once they know who you are they will disown of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Malik Alashter said:


> wallah I asked a wahhabi folk what Imam of the four do you follow he answered we don't follow a particular one.
> So to you are you Maliki or Hanafi or Shafei or Hanbali which one you follow that's in Shariaa.
> 
> How about Aqeeda we all know all Sunnis are Ashaari or Maturidi. now if you ask any wahhabi about Ashaaris he will tell they are Kuffar so you Wahhabis don't follow any of the four Imam's you don't follow imam Ashaari so how come you are not another sect????. See you depend on Must Muslims ignorance of your reality once they know who you are they will disown of you


Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Wahhabis follow the Hanbali school?


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Malik Alashter said:


> wallah I asked a wahhabi folk what Imam of the four do you follow he answered we don't follow a particular one.
> So to you are you Maliki or Hanafi or Shafei or Hanbali which one you follow that's in Shariaa.
> 
> How about Aqeeda we all know all Sunnis are Ashaari or Maturidi. now if you ask any wahhabi about Ashaaris he will tell they are Kuffar so you Wahhabis don't follow any of the four Imam's you don't follow imam Ashaari so how come you are not another sect????. See you depend on Must Muslims ignorance of your reality once they know who you are they will disown of you



The imaginary "Wahhabis" that you are blabbering about are followers of the Hanbali fiqh which is one of the 4 traditional Sunni Muslim madahib. Other than that Islam itself, Sunni and Shia Islam included obviously, Sufism etc. originates in KSA and to this very day you can find all Islamic mainstream sects (Sunni as Shia as Sufi) indigenously in the different provinces and historical regions of KSA. No other country has such diversity in this regard.

All your long deceased Shia heroes, clerics, historical figures are from modern-day KSA or trace their origin to KSA (Arabia). Including the living ones.

Yes, it is well-known that ignorant Shia Twelvers from Iraq, Lebanon and Iran who follow the Willayat al-Faqih sect and dictatorship in Iran blindly, have a very common tendency to label 90% of all Muslims (Sunni Muslims) all kind of slurs. Especially if their views do not align with those of the poisonous Mullah's in Iran. This forum is a testament of this. Such people are even in conflict with other Shia sects (Zaydi, Ismaili).

Anyway there are no Shias in Syria (Alawis are not Shias and they were until recently deemed heretics by the Mullah's in Iran) so why do you care if the heroic Syrian people are standing up for themselves to defend themselves from the biggest mass-murderer of this century? FAHESH and the hordes of likewise Shia terrorists from Nigeria, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iran, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen and God knows from where, are all in the same boat and are all actively taking part in the slaughter and destruction of Syria. If no foreigners were involved, Al-Assad's regime would be gone long ago.

I suggest you stick to rejoicing whenever the Al-Assad regimes and its henchmen mass-murder civilian Syrians en masse on a daily basis. That's all your types are capable off while crying about your ideological brothers in FAHESH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Wahhabis follow the Hanbali school?


Whhabis are descendent's of Hanbali they came from Hanbali branch but they are not Hanbali period.



Arabian Stallion said:


> are followers of the Hanbali fiqh


Whhabis are not Hanbalis and that's for sure.



Arabian Stallion said:


> Yes, it is well-known that ignorant Shia Twelvers from Iraq, Lebanon and Iran who follow the Willayat al-Faqih sect and dictatorship in Iran blindly, have a very common tendency to label 90% of all Muslims (Sunni Muslims) all kind of slurs. Especially if their views do not align with those of the poisonous Mullah's in Iran. This forum is a testament of this. Such people are even in conflict with other Shia sects (Zaydi, Ismaili).


You accuse someone else of something you do and practice day and night and that's no strange of you.



Arabian Stallion said:


> Anyway there are no Shias in Syria (Alawis are not Shias


Alawiite are shiite twelvers 100% something to educate you with the Alawiite of Syria are not the same of the Allawiite of Turkey they 2 different one also many of the Turks Alawi are ignorant of their branch origin and their real sect all they need a little bit of work to be 100% twelvers In sha'a Allah that will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Arabian Stallion said:


> Yes, it is well-known that ignorant Shia Twelvers from Iraq, Lebanon and Iran who follow the Willayat al-Faqih sect and dictatorship in Iran blindly, have a very common tendency to label 90% of all Muslims (Sunni Muslims) all kind of slurs. Especially if their views do not align with those of the poisonous Mullah's in Iran. This forum is a testament of this. Such people are even in conflict with other Shia sects (Zaydi, Ismaili).


In my opinion, Khomeinism is as toxic as Wahhabism, and I think you'll find that most Shias in Iraq are actually wary of Iranian influence. The overwhelming majority of Iraqi Shias want their country to be the center of gravity in the Shia World, not Iran.


----------



## الأعرابي

Malik Alashter said:


> *wallah I asked a wahhabi folk* what Imam of the four do you follow he answered we don't follow a particular one.
> So to you are you Maliki or Hanafi or Shafei or Hanbali which one you follow that's in Shariaa.
> 
> How about Aqeeda we all know all Sunnis are Ashaari or Maturidi. now if you ask any wahhabi about Ashaaris he will tell they are Kuffar so you Wahhabis don't follow any of the four Imam's you don't follow imam Ashaari so how come you are not another sect????. See you depend on Must Muslims ignorance of your reality once they know who you are they will disown of you



Here's the thing though, there's not a single person on this earth that describes himself as a "Wahhabi". So your whole comment is invalid.

And by the way here's just a quick advise for you, once you actually wake up from the forcefully fed delusion you're currently drown in you would quickly realize that not everyone "hate" you. I've studied in Saudi schools from elementary to high school and in all these years not even once I came across a teacher that bad mouthed the Shiite sect and its followers. Too bad in your country you're brainwashed to think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Malik Alashter said:


> Whhabis are descendent's of Hanbali they came from Hanbali branch but they are not Hanbali period.
> 
> Whhabis are not Hanbalis and that's for sure.
> 
> You accuse someone else of something you do and practice day and night and that's no strange of you.
> 
> Alawiite are shiite twelvers 100% something to educate you with the Alawiite of Syria are not the same of the Allawiite of Turkey they 2 different one also many of the Turks Alawi are ignorant of their branch origin and their real sect all they need a little bit of work to be 100% twelvers In sha'a Allah that will happen.



Just because your likes (sectarian Shia's who blindly follow Wilayat al-Faqih instead of traditional Shia Islam) use religious slurs to describe fellow Muslims, it does not mean that everyone else does.

I am not even a Hanbali or from Najd (just one out of many historical regions in KSA and provinces) so why should I even care? What I told you are facts that are accepted by the mainstream Islamic clerics and objective students of Islam.

Alawites are not Shia Twelvers (where did you read such nonsense?) but they are rather a separate entity and they have always been that. I suggest you read the works of famous Farsi Shia clerics, Khomeini included, and what they had to say about Alawites. They have only been accepted in the "Shia family" recently purely due to geopolitical reasons. Nothing else.

Alevis in Turkey are a different religious community. There is no relation with Alawites in Syria aside from the similar sounding name.

Once again what business do hordes of impoverished Shia fanatics from 3 continents have in Syria? Moreover aiding the worst mass-murderer of this century so far? Their fight has nothing to do with Islam. They are just being used by the Mullah's in Iran. Evident by the thousands of Afghan Hazara refugees in Iran who have been blackmailed and used as puppets in a regional fight.

As I wrote if no foreigners had meddled in Syria the al-Assad regime would have been toppled long ago by nobody else but Syrians.

Anyway what I find extremely hypocritical is the fact that you Shia Wilayat al-Faqih followers, here almost 10 years after the death of Saddam Hussein, are still crying about him and his regime, all while you support a similar regime, that even has the exact same ideology, next door in Syria! Let alone you complaining about FAHESH and Al-Nusra terrorists (who at least 98% of all Sunnis denounce worldwide) while cheering for foreign Shia terrorists. Another hypocritical and comical irony. You want desperately to pass off as more "civilized" and to be accepted by the wider world but those of us who know the dynamics of the region can see past your comedy and show.



الأعرابي said:


> Here's the thing though, there's not a single person on this earth that describes himself as a "Wahhabi". So your whole comment is invalid.
> 
> And by the way here's just a quick advise for you, once you actually wake up from the forcefully fed delusion you're currently drown in you would quickly realize that not everyone "hate" you. I've studied in Saudi schools from elementary to high school and in all these years not even once I came across a teacher that bad mouthed the Shiite sect and its followers. Too bad in your country you're brainwashed to think otherwise.



15-20% of the Saudi Arabian population is Shia (Twelver, Zaydi, Ismaili). They live in almost every province and historical region of KSA. There has been no massacres or mass-killings in the history of KSA of any religious group, ethnicity, race etc. Let alone the remaining Arabian Peninsula. In the past 84 years, Shia's have been attacked 3-4 times. All in the past 2-3 years and all by a few FAHESH members who a few days later attacked Sunni worshipers in Abha. Reading the constant nonsense posts by those Willayat al-Faqih followers, one would have thought that all Shias in KSA and the Arabian Peninsula had become extinct long ago! Yet they live much better than our Arab Shia brethren across the border in Iraq! Or Shias anywhere in the Muslim world. The homeland of Shias is Arabia as well.

Look at our Southern neighbors, our Yemeni brethren. Same demographic makeup as Iraq (Sunni-Shia mix) yet historically and even to this day where there is unrest, Yemeni Sunnis and Shias (Zaydis) do not fight or target each other let alone hate each other. Meanwhile in Iraq.......Hopefully once stability emerges this will change and their paranoia likewise and that of all Arabs who are engaged in such silly conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## الأعرابي

Arabian Stallion said:


> *Anyway what I find extremely hypocritical is the fact that you Shia Wilayat al-Faqih followers, here almost 10 years after the death of Saddam Hussein, are still crying about him and his regime, all while you support a similar regime, that even has the exact same ideology, next door in Syria! Let alone you complaining about FAHESH and Al-Nusra terrorists (who at least 98% of all Sunnis denounce worldwide) while cheering for foreign Shia terrorists. Another hypocritical and comical irony. You want desperately to pass off as more "civilized" and to be accepted by the wider world but those of us who know the dynamics of the region can see past your comedy and show.*



Words of pure gold bro 

The poor fellow doesn't actually realize (or does he?) that we (vast majority of Sunnis) are against Daesh in his own country. Him and most of his countrymen have a wrong and ridiculously laughable assumption that if you're an anti Assad = you're certainly pro Daesh. That's the result of decades upon decades of continuous brainwashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

I think it's fair to say that no side in this war is innocent, but some sides are clearly better than others.


----------



## boca120879

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I think it's fair to say that no side in this war is innocent, but some sides are clearly better than others.



in your opinion, which side is clearly better than others?


----------



## boca120879

BecouseOfTruth said:


> In my opinion side of Syrian Muslims ( 75 % + of Syrian population) who suffered almost 50 years under alawi sect feet.
> More precise FSA - Free Syrian Army, who now fight against ISIS,YPG/PKK, SAA and Iranian & Afghan hazara mercenaries.
> 
> On this pictures you can clearly see Hazara dead soldiers on their funreal in Iran.
> 
> I pray to Allah to punish them with hell.
> 
> @alarabi



thanks for the reply, BecouseOfTruth

hopefully, the right side won it in the end

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boca120879

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I hope too, but that is only in Allah hands, however we will all die, and our goal must not be building of empires and earth pleasure.
> In my opinion we should act on right and good way, believe in Allah, and do our best whatever we do, and fight against bad people.
> Only on that way we can succeed.



yes, muslim should have a mentality of "victory or die trying"

don't give up, always improve in all aspects, then you will get the reward either in this world or the world after or both

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

@Kuwaiti Girl ,


----------



## T-Rex

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I hope too, but that is only in Allah hands, however we will all die, and our goal must not be building of empires and earth pleasure.
> In my opinion we should act on right and good way, believe in Allah, and do our best whatever we do, and fight against bad people, and learn and study things that can help us.
> Only on that way we can succeed.



*I believe the same thing. There are too many Iranians and their supporters who have totally opposite view, you're different. Clearly you value truth and humanity above all. May Allah guide you.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

boca120879 said:


> in your opinion, which side is clearly better than others?


It appears that the pro-government Assyrian/Christian fighters have the cleanest human rights record.

Also, the Kurds are less guilty of committing war crimes and atrocities than the other major warring factions.

The pro-government Arab fighters are a mixed bag. A few branches of the FSA are alright as well.

The worst violators of human rights and biggest perpetrators of war crimes / atrocities are Jaysh al-Islam, Ahrar al-Sham, and Jabhat al-Nusra, all of which are backed by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and Turkey.

Overall, it's a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kurds crossing Euphrates, note US soldiers among them:














Kuwaiti Girl said:


> It appears that the pro-government Assyrian/Christian fighters have the cleanest human rights record.


They are just part of Assad force I dont know why to put them in separate category.


> Also, the Kurds are less guilty of committing war crimes and atrocities than the other major warring factions.
> 
> The pro-government Arab fighters are a mixed bag. A few branches of the FSA are alright as well.
> 
> The worst violators of human rights and biggest perpetrators of war crimes / atrocities are Jaysh al-Islam, Ahrar al-Sham, and Jabhat al-Nusra, all of which are backed by Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and Turkey.


In terms of number of committed crimes Assad forces are 1000 times ahead of everyone else:

Massive indiscriminate terror strikes with artillery and aviation.
Mass arrests and torture in jails.
Starving hundreds of thousands civilians.
Gassing civilians.
Ethnic cleansing of millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Kurds crossing Euphrates, note US soldiers among them:


Beautiful! Bijî Kurd û Kurdistan!  <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

al hasani is back

Saudis using wahhabis don't exist tactic now it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rebel new offensive in S. Aleppo:






*Abdurahman Hark* ‏@*bdrhmnhrk*  1h1 hour ago

Situation Today: YPG attack ISIS, ISIS attack rebels, rebels attack regime and regime attacks civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Allahu Akbar, Allahu Akbar
> I pray to Allah to give strenght to the Muslims in Syria




Allah will not help them. Allah will not make jets crash. Allah is on the side of Assadynasty. Praise be!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Somebody heard ceasefire in Aleppo !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I heard that rebels are on offensive, huge one, we will se what will happen, genocide regime only calls on ceasefire when they are in bad position.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738790511566323717



The people on the ground may believe they're doing something for God or for a just cause, but those who pull the strings don't. It all relates to what I said earlier about Raqqa. The SAA was making moves to get near Tabqah then to Raqqa, because the race to Raqqa was announced by US. And if regime recovered Raqqa, it would put them in good position against opposition in Idlib, and good position at negation table. So it's likely this move in Aleppo was done in order to quell that and keep a balance.


----------



## Faravahar

Why are people replying to that false flagger terrorist sympathiser? He was already caught red handed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Allah swt will never help to the bloody beasts and criminals who kill innocent Muslims, air planes are irrelevnat, judgement day is waiting for us all, even if you are buddhist and believe in karma, you can not except nothing good from killing innocent civilians.
> 
> If you are smart, instead of insulting Islam and name of Allah swt, you will at least condemn these atrocities.




For the record, I'm atheist. I don't believe in any god or religious story written thousands of years ago by people.  Everyone knows there is no afterlife for any living creature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> I anything is stupid, stupid is this :
> 
> "Everyone knows there is no afterlife for any living creature."
> 
> It is a biggest lie from you today.
> 
> Do you know that, there is 1,6 billion of Muslims who believe in afterlife (paradise and hell), also same number or even more of christians who also believe in afterlife (paradise and hell)
> 
> How can you count them as everyone ????? - also big number of other small religions also believe in aftterlife.
> 
> Also this is funny :
> 
> " I don't believe in any god or religious story written thousands of years ago by people. "
> 
> LMAO, if people wrote religious books and invented relligions, how many of things in Qur'an are today proven by science ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.missionislam.com/science/book.htm
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Does-the-Holy...ientists-centuries-later-If-so-what-were-they
> 
> https://www.islam-guide.com/ch1-1.htm
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/سيحرقوه-911-theyll-burn-it-911/miracles-in-quran-1400-years-agoshocking-nowdays-science/156113484401655/



Don't quote me with ghiberish terrorist sympathiser. Takfiri, will you now change your flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Maby becouse I write 100 senteces and posts with references and explanations while 90% of your posts are just one sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not rawafidi, becouse I have no reason, if you do not believe that I am from Iran, your problem.



You write 100 sentence supporting your ISIS, Al nusra, FSA terrorist brethrens. Why would I waste more time than necessary with a false flagging, takfiri terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Do you know that, there is 1,6 billion of Muslims who believe in afterlife (paradise and hell), also same number or even more of christians who also believe in afterlife (paradise and hell)




5% of Saudis are convinced atheists 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreligion_in_Saudi_Arabia

The development of society is away from tyranny and towards democracy, away from religion and towards science and technology. It is inevitable. Countless ET civilizations have already made the transition. The west made the transition in the Renaissance and the Enlightenment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, and by same research more than 80 % are Muslims, you see I am always looking glass as a half full, not hlaf empty.
> 
> However, should I believe that research?? - people are doing that to reduce nubmer of Muslims, in one of " those researches", in Algeria same or other unknown organization said that in Algeria who has 39. mil. of people, 300 000 people became christans in 2015 or 2014, although anybody else reported same thing.
> 
> I mean that sounds stupid even for countries that have more than 1 billion of people like India or China.
> 
> IF YOU DO A RESEARCH AND ASK RANDOMLY 100 SAUDIS IN PRIVATE, AND IF ONLY 80 SAY THAT THEY ARE MUSLIMS I WILL BELIEVE THEN.
> However, by official data, 30 000 000 or 100 % of Saudis are Muslims , but I would rather say 99,9% becouse, there will always be a black sheep.
> 0,01 % - It would be about 30 000 people.
> 
> And I even show you, that science prove Quran correct, but you didn't comment that. I guess that you think that is also
> "invented".
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO, rafidi I never wrote even one sentece where I said that I support ISIS terrorists, who together with genocide regime terrorists and YPG/PKK terrorists many times in past attacked FSA coalition.
> 
> I also mentioned that Al Nusra is labeled as terrorists organization by US,NATO, EU, and mayn other countries and organizations, go now and kill yourself rawafidi terrorist.
> 
> A little bit of action.
> 
> thugs*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738834547391991809
> Unbelivable video recorded from drone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738854636505944064
> Captured Afghan hazara thugs, who came even from Afghanistan to kill innocent people (Muslims), you need unbelivable huge hatred to do that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738770210002481152
> @الأعرابي
> 
> @Arabian Stallion
> 
> @boca120879
> 
> @alarabi



hazaras look human, can't say the same for cavemen rebels who are al-nusra/al qaeida btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, and by same research more than 80 % are Muslims




There are degrees to religiousness. The more educated, the less religious. The less educated, the more religious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Five years of conflict in Syria has left much of the country in ruins and robbed millions of children of their childhood. Since the conflict began, 3.7 million Syrian children have been born, 2.9 million children inside Syria and at least 811,000 in neighbouring countries. The UNICEF report titled, “No Place for Children. We are in the 6th anniversary of the Syrian Revolution. Muslims stood by the people of Syria and the Islamic revolution, from the day the revolution began until today. Since the very beginning, we have worked to ruin the American plan from ”Stealing the Syrian Revolution”.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Shia militias on the run in Aleppo:






This is day 1. Only 2 of 20 martyrdom operations have been done so far.
Justice is coming to my city inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Faylaq Al Sham commander died waiting saudi ground forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Dr.Thrax said:


> Shia militias on the run in Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is day 1. Only 2 of 20 martyrdom operations have been done so far.
> Justice is coming to my city inshallah.




No chance. SAA and co too strong. Rebels need like 20,000 warriors for this op. They don't have that many men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Disagreed. 

Iraqi Army with the help of Kurds and US+Iran maximum have 50,000 . This is a Hide and sick War situation what Rebel ( Less iSIS) groups are playing well. but as a regular force Iraqi Army is doing their job as usul. They can not attack all cities at a time.


----------



## 500

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Captured Afghan hazara thugs, who came even from Afghanistan to kill innocent people (Muslims), you need unbelivable huge hatred to do that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738770210002481152


They are actually Iraqis. Here more POWs:






Their country in total disarray and they go to fight for Assad.

What also absolutely puzzles me is how rebels manage to advance against army with thousands of tanks and jets in open plain! 

Look at the area:
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.075187&lon=37.053452&z=13&m=b

Its open damned plain!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major d1

500 said:


> They are actually Iraqis. Here more POWs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their country in total disarray and they go to fight for Assad.
> 
> What also absolutely puzzles me is how rebels manage to advance against army with thousands of tanks and jets in open plain!
> 
> Its open damned plain!



ISIS and other rebel groups are not same. Al-Nusrah-Front, Etce. Are really trying to recover Syria from the western occupation and Assad regime. But As i said- WHO ARe they ? ISIS ? Whitehouse creation? We can guess that . Bcz What weapon they are using ,all those came from US via Air or Ship. Why ? Bcz they Syria is geographically is a major part for middle east . Egypt- Israil. Etce. So- We need to think , They are playing football with US and goal is for the innocents.


----------



## boca120879

Assadynasty said:


> For the record, I'm atheist. I don't believe in any god or religious story written thousands of years ago by people.  Everyone knows there is no afterlife for any living creature.



meaning you will be useless after death

so sad..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

boca120879 said:


> meaning you will be useless after death
> 
> so sad..............




lol


----------



## boca120879

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, exactly these hazaras came from the caves and mountains in central Afghanistan, they live in most isolated place in Afghanistan.



the ironic

so funny..........

people like this (@beast89) should talk to the mirror very often, then they will learn something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> Faylaq Al Sham commander died waiting saudi ground forces


"Waiting for Saudi Ground forces"
You say as he & his men wrecked enemies on the ground in Aleppo.
Whatever you say, Farsi.



500 said:


> They are actually Iraqis. Here more POWs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their country in total disarray and they go to fight for Assad.
> 
> What also absolutely puzzles me is how rebels manage to advance against army with thousands of tanks and jets in open plain!
> 
> Look at the area:
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.075187&lon=37.053452&z=13&m=b
> 
> Its open damned plain!


Stuff like this happens when you're on God's side ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Assadynasty said:


> No chance. SAA and co too strong. Rebels need like 20,000 warriors for this op. They don't have that many men.


You say as SAA & Shiite militias got demolished. Casualty counts are upwards of 125 for regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

дьявол said:


> Try to push your emotions beside. Who destroyed existing systems in Iraq, Libya and in Syria for its own profit ?


Nothing lasts forever. First there were kingdoms they were overthrown and came military regimes, now its time of military regimes to be overthrown. Extremely silly to see a conspiracy here. U seriously think that without megaconspiracy Alawites would rule Syria forever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

while Syrian Army (SAA) is advancing towards Raqqa , Kurdish led forces are set to liberate Munbij



> KOBANI, Syrian Kurdistan (Kurdistan24) – On Friday, the US-backed, Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) with the Manbij Military Council liberated six villages and a strategic hill near the northern Syrian town of Manbij, a Kurdistan24 correspondent embedded with the SDF reported.
> 
> Manbij is a key Islamic State (IS) stronghold northwest of Aleppo.



http://www.kurdistan24.net/en/news/...es-approach-Manbij--liberate-several-villages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> "Waiting for Saudi Ground forces"
> You say as he & his men wrecked enemies on the ground in Aleppo.
> Whatever you say, Farsi.
> 
> 
> Stuff like this happens when you're on God's side ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> You say as SAA & Shiite militias got demolished. Casualty counts are upwards of 125 for regime.



some how al nusra are going to bring justice to your city as your proclaiming. saudis and qataris cant help your cavemen with ground forces nor can they take in refugees and you cant say bad word about them true servant who doesn't bite the hand that feeds them or his salafi horde. Wants freedom but believes nusra is going to give it 



BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, exactly these hazaras came from the caves and mountains in central Afghanistan, they live in most isolated place in Afghanistan.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazar...istic_map_of_Afghanistan_--_circa_2001-09.jpg



figure of speech to describe your and @boca120879 brethren who have sub-human attributes, look and act like they are from planet of the apes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, and how do you look ? - I can even imagine no -lifer, with stomach to the ground, sitting in front of his computer every day and trolling around.
> 
> I will suggest you, that you shold go to your beshar, he needs more cannon fodder.



definitely better than those neck-beards, You go fight for the jihadis..they are in limited supply since GCC will not send their overweight soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Russia bomb rebels in southern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

BecouseOfTruth said:


> LMFAO, it is not true, so called "saa" (now bunch of afghan and lebanese mercenaries) is losing teritory around Aleppo and can not save 2 villages, now wants to liberate Raqqa with 300 000 of people, so funny.
> 
> Manbij is also big bite for PKK/YPG, maby they took few villages around, but Manbij has 100 000 of people, by census in 2004, now it can be even 130 000.
> 
> They can only "liberate" Manbij for money, if ISIS sell them teritory, like they did in the past on some places.



Like you sense of humour ..

IS is over rated - most of their military successes were due to surprise or suicide attacks 



> Syrian regime fighters have advanced into the Islamic State group-held Raqqa province after a series of victories against the jihadi force.



https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2016/6/4/syrian-regime-and-kurds-race-to-capture-raqqa-dam



BecouseOfTruth said:


> But if they decide to fight, esepecially becouse stories are circleing that Kurds are deporting Arabs from "liberated" areas, then PKK terrorists will find themselves in bad position.



regardless of the amount of false propaganda levelled @ YPG/PKK by Jihadists, they are liberating IS's Yezidi captives in Raqqa. Soon Manbij residents will be celebrating their liberation from IS

http://aranews.net/2016/06/kurdish-ypg-forces-release-yezidi-family-isis-detention-raqqa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Surely not, however if rebels and FSA coalition were waiting help from Saudi Arabia and GCC, this war would be over in 2011.



please says the guy with truth in his name with a false identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Epic. Rebel Kornet destroys Assad/Iranian ammo depot at Tal Sheikh Yousef in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Timur

yeah that was big!


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

OMG it was like nuke explosion


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The FSA is using Uzbeks as cannon fodder, while the SAA is using Hazaras as cannon fodder.

Shameful stuff.

Both sides should stop recruiting foreign fighters. There's nothing Syrian about this war anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The FSA is using Uzbeks as cannon fodder, while the SAA is using Hazaras as cannon fodder.
> 
> Shameful stuff.
> 
> Both sides should stop recruiting foreign fighters. There's nothing Syrian about this war anymore.


Nonsense comparison. Uzbeks are all *volunteers*. They decide themselves what they want and where to go.

Hazaras are on the other hand third class people in Iran without any rights. So ayatullas use them as cannon fodder using both threats and promising money/citizenship. I.e. a combination of *slaves and mercenaries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Uzbeks and escpecially Uigurs from TIP can't be compared to shia cannon fodder.

TIP is one of most effective fighting force in syria rebels acknowledge that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Nonsense comparison. Uzbeks are all *volunteers*. They decide themselves what they want and where to go.
> 
> Hazaras are on the other hand third class people in Iran without any rights. So ayatullas use them as cannon fodder using both threats and promising money/citizenship. I.e. a combination of *slaves and mercenaries.*


My point is that this isn't supposed to be their war.

It's bad enough seeing Syrians kill one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The FSA is using Uzbeks as cannon fodder, while the SAA is using Hazaras as cannon fodder.
> 
> Shameful stuff.
> 
> Both sides should stop recruiting foreign fighters. There's nothing Syrian about this war anymore.




This is a one world. Syria war is not about Syria. Anyone can come to Syria to fight. It's fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> My point is that this isn't supposed to be their war.
> 
> It's bad enough seeing Syrians kill one another.


Every war has foreigners. But there are 3 totally different groups:

1) Volunteers who come by their own.
2) Soldiers sent by governments.
3) Cannon fodder slaves and mercenaries sent by governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> some how al nusra are going to bring justice to your city as your proclaiming. saudis and qataris cant help your cavemen with ground forces nor can they take in refugees and you cant say bad word about them true servant who doesn't bite the hand that feeds them or his salafi horde. Wants freedom but believes nusra is going to give it
> 
> 
> 
> figure of speech to describe your and @boca120879 brethren who have sub-human attributes, look and act like they are from planet of the apes.


And where did I say Nusra was going to give it? Hmm?
JaF is made up of multiple groups Farsi, not just Nusra. In fact, Faylaq al Sham and Ahrar al Sham are both stronger than Nusra.



500 said:


> Epic. Rebel Kornet destroys Assad/Iranian ammo depot at Tal Sheikh Yousef in Aleppo:


Not only an ammo depot. It's also the area where artillery launched attacks on Castello road and it was an operations room.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

rebel part of Aleppo today





















Saqareb today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Faylaq al Sham and Ahrar al Sham are both stronger than Nusra.



Yes and earth is also a cube. Nice joke kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Yes and earth is also a cube. Nice joke kid.


So Nusra, which is ~12,000, is now stronger than Ahrar and Faylaq who are probably ~15,000 each? Both Ahrar and Faylaq also have more weapons, more outside support, more armor, and similarly trained fighters.


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> Epic. Rebel Kornet destroys Assad/Iranian ammo depot at Tal Sheikh Yousef in Aleppo:




Jeez,,,the fanatic religious screams.These people are mentally ill.


----------



## Assadynasty

flamer84 said:


> Jeez,,,the fanatic religious screams.These people are mentally ill.



These men were doped into thinking they will go to heaven if they kill unbelievers. Seeing is believing. That's why I am atheist.

An IS warrior killed an Ahrar warrior. Not graphic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739173532844851200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> And where did I say Nusra was going to give it? Hmm?
> JaF is made up of multiple groups Farsi, not just Nusra. In fact, Faylaq al Sham and Ahrar al Sham are both stronger than Nusra.



their ideology is the same. So neck-beards who fight along al nusra are going to bring freedom  . You support al-Nusra Calling me farsi just because i oppose your wahhabi horde who are nothing but zionist puppets doesnt make you look smart, makes you look like this idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Rebel part of Aleppo. Boy lost dad to airstrike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

500 said:


> Every war has foreigners. But there are 3 totally different groups:
> 
> 1) Volunteers who come by their own.
> 2) Soldiers sent by governments.
> 3) Cannon fodder slaves and mercenaries sent by governments.



it doesn't matter who or what they are (volunteers/soldiers etc), fact is they serve as Israel's canon folder, to destablise/militarily weaken Syria, thanks to Zionist support sponsors CIA/KSA/Turkey etc. Now this morbid dog has turned against its Masters

http://mirrorspectrum.com/spectrum/captured-israeli-general-confesses-that-israel-sponsor-isis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

From Reddit,
https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/4m3f8b/manbij_offensive_megathread/

*Why is Manbij so important?*

Manbij is the third largest city that IS controls in Syria, after Deir-Ezzor and Raqqa, thus it is an important population center and losing it would prove to be another blow to IS who have lost Palmyra to the Syrian Arab Army in March 2016. For the SDF and more specifically the YPG, linking the cantons is one of the main goals, this means connecting Al-Hasakah to Afrin in one stretch of land. This would greatly improve the position of the SDF at the negotiating table (despite not being invited during the Geneva III process) as they can try to claim autonomy from the captured territory, they are currently 70 km away.

What about IS? One of the main smuggling routes of IS (to my knowledge) is the Jarabulus route, most of the fighters that came from Belgium entered Syria through this checkpoint. Capturing Manbij would extend the supply lines for IS and force them to pass through Al-Bab or intermediary routes in order to get the the rest of IS territory in and Syria. However if Tabqa is taken IS will be closed off from its main smuggling route and isolated in Aleppo and would rely on captures from other belligerents.

*How has the offensive been going?*

Initially the situation looked like this, before the offensive that was carried out. From the first of June to the third of June things have evolved heavily which can be seen in this Gif. The SDF has steadily advanced the past three days and made solid advances in the area, as can be seen from the maps, the SDF uses plenty pincer movements in order to capture IS territory, this worked previously when the SAA emptied the area between Al-Safirah and Kweires airbase from IS fighters.

*What are the next supposed plans?*

There have been reports that the SDF is trying to attack Manbij from the south, west and north and that they have now planned to stop advancing on the southern axis to give time to the rest of the SDF components to arrive and position themselves to capture the city.






Leaflets dropped over Manbij,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739131358413492224
Apparent translation,
isis fighter calling for reinforcement leader reply: i will send you 100 more, hold on your positions
man standing beside leader: but we have no more men, he told us the same lie 100 times before..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

manlion said:


> it doesn't matter who or what they are (volunteers/soldiers etc), fact is they serve as Israel's canon folder, to destablise/militarily weaken Syria, thanks to Zionist support sponsors CIA/KSA/Turkey etc. Now this morbid dog has turned against its Masters
> 
> http://mirrorspectrum.com/spectrum/captured-israeli-general-confesses-that-israel-sponsor-isis


LOL again. Why Syrian TV does not show that captured Israeli general?

Anyway, here is the short history of how Syria was destroyed.

- In 2011 people start protesting against corrupt dictator regime.
- Assad retaliated by shooting arresting and torturing protestors.
- Syrian soldiers who refused to shoot protestors began to defect in masses, they formed FSA and Assad regime started to fall apart as domino.
- Then Assad began to receive massive aid from Russia and Iran. First it was money, weapons and advisors. Later thousands of mercenary sectarian thugs. He started employ barrel bomb, scorched earth policies. Rebels got nothing. In order to obtain some minor aid they were forced to split into million mostly Islamist fractions, which led to inflight between the rebels and forming of ISIS.

Thats how we got a stalemate in Syria. Assad cant win because he has no people support. Rebels cant win because they are split, have very little weapons, while Assad gets swarms of weapons and mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Russians drop ODAB-500 unguided thermobaric bombs on Aleppo city full of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


> - In 2011 people start protesting against corrupt dictator regime.




It was a deluded feeling spurred by the Tunisian and Egyptian uprisings. Why didn't they uprise before 2011? Because there was no reason to do so.

rebel part of Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadynasty said:


> Why didn't they uprise before 2011? Because there was no reason to do so.


There was a big revolt in early 1980-es. Assad managed then to drown it in blood.



> rebel part of Aleppo today


Usual scenario. After Assad is defeated on battlefield he takes revenge on civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


> There was a big revolt in early 1980-es. Assad managed then to drown it in blood.




That was a Muslim Brotherhood uprising, not a democratic uprising. It was confined to Hama city.



500 said:


> Usual scenario. After Assad is defeated on battlefield he takes revenge on civilians.




Assadynasty can't be beat. The spirit of the revolution is over.


----------



## Assadynasty

Tu-95MS over Idlib today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739459700304023552


----------



## Aero

Why civilians are still staying in warzone?


500 said:


> Russians drop ODAB-500 unguided thermobaric bombs on Aleppo city full of civilians.



Funding is still there.


Assadynasty said:


> Assadynasty can't be beat. The spirit of the revolution is over.


----------



## Assadynasty

Aero said:


> Why civilians are still staying in warzone?




Rebel sympathizers who rather die than leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

500 said:


> Epic. Rebel Kornet destroys Assad/Iranian ammo depot at Tal Sheikh Yousef in Aleppo:



Beautiful. Thanks for keeping us updated. Keep sharing good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

True, Any civilian who still remains in aleppo/idlib is a terrorist sympathiser & a target for airstrikes.


Assadynasty said:


> Rebel sympathizers who rather die than leave.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ISIS 20 stone butcher has been captured alive by Syrian Army

his victims included children as well and behading people was not enough for this animal, his videos include dismembering corpses and cutting limbs of his victims while they were alive.


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> *LMFAO, 100X. Sure, there shouldn't be war in Syria, people should accept to be under hand of minortiy alawi sect, who makes 10 % of population, and accept all atrocities they did to them more than 50 years.*
> 
> I really can not understand people like this.
> 
> There is no Syrians killing one another, there is only alawi regime/ russia/ Iranian merceanries killing Syrian people.




That's right. What are you gonna do about it? These days technology wins wars. Numbers are irrelevant.


----------



## Tsilihin

Irfan Baloch said:


> ISIS 20 stone butcher has been captured alive by Syrian Army
> 
> his victims included children as well and behading people was not enough for this animal, his videos include dismembering corpses and cutting limbs of his victims while they were alive.
> 
> 
> This example deserves to be skinned ....like prize for his works


----------



## boca120879

Assadynasty said:


> That's right. What are you gonna do about it? These days technology wins wars. Numbers are irrelevant.



that is why i hate some of the atheist

have a heart worst than animal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

boca120879 said:


> that is why i hate some of the atheist
> 
> have a heart worst than animal




Of all animals, only humans kill each other not for food. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Assadynasty

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Again, you are not correct.
> 
> *Chimpanzees murder for land*
> 
> http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/06/21/chimpanzees-murder-for-land/
> 
> Humans just have more developed brain, so they can invent much worse atrocities.
> 
> Just like alawi sectarian regime who kill for land and power.
> Good example are these shabiha thugs, I really can not understand how these people endured so big pain, I hope they are alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @alarabi
> @boca120879
> @Arabian Stallion




LMFAO that vid is hilarious


----------



## boca120879

Assadynasty said:


> LMFAO that vid is hilarious



It will be more hillarious if you are the person that been tortured in that video

Trust me, my friend the atheist


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BecouseOfTruth said:


> *LMFAO, 100X. Sure, there shouldn't be war in Syria, people should accept to be under hand of minortiy alawi sect, who makes 10 % of population, and accept all atrocities they did to them more than 50 years.*
> 
> I really can not understand people like this.
> 
> There is no Syrians killing one another, there is only alawi regime/ russia/ Iranian merceanries killing Syrian people.


I fully understand your Point of view and your logic. should the same be applied to Bahrain as well? hmm?


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Irfan Baloch said:


> I fully understand your Point of view and your logic. should the same be applied to Bahrain as well? hmm?



What an absurd and silly comparison. Spoken like a true ignorant in regards to internal Arab affairs, I am afraid. I mean no offense whatsoever by this but such comments really drag the level down here on PDF. It is low enough as it is.

No sane person would compare Al-Assad's dynasty (father and son so far) track-record in Syria with Al-Khalifa's in Bahrain. It's like comparing Stalin with Singapore's late president Lee Kuan Yew. Google him if the name does not ring any bells.

The Al-Khalifa dynasty have never massacred Shias in Bahrain (who number around 60% of the population and not barely 10% as the Alawis in Syria) and so far less than 100 people have perished during the "Arab Spring" in Bahrain. In 5 years time. Many of them local security (police), among them ironically Pakistanis.
The Al-Assad regime has killed more people in the span of seconds during their daily barrel bombing campaigns. A preposterous comparison. Granted Bahrain is not the UK but it ranks and ranked way above Syria on democracy indexes, HDI, living standards, political freedom etc. BEFORE the Syrian Civil War and obviously continues to do so today. Nor have the Al-Khalifa's even destroyed a single neighborhood in Bahrain in order to stay in power. Wish we could say the same about the Al-Assad regime. If so Syria would be a million times better of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Arabian Stallion said:


> What an absurd and silly comparison. Spoken like a true ignorant in regards to internal Arab affairs, I am afraid. I mean no offense whatsoever by this but such comments really drag the level down here on PDF. It is low enough as it is.


yet again I fully understand you my dear
.. we have two yardsticks for such arguments. if it doesn't suit us we change and make another one.
understandable completely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Irfan Baloch said:


> yet again I fully understand you my dear
> .. we have two yardsticks for such arguments. if it doesn't suit us we change and make another one.
> understandable completely



I don't understand what you are trying to say by your comment. However I will ask you and any other user here to counter what I wrote in post 16017 by facts, because I am afraid that I solely stated the nature of the ground realties, whether this suits certain people or not. That I can do nothing about, however out of pure curiosity I would like you to argue against my purely factual points. Once again I mean no offense but on forums, when people make comments of such nature, one exposes oneself to possible counterclaims, especially if the comments make little sense.

Ok, no serious counter arguments. I thought so. I am used to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Irfan Baloch said:


> yet again I fully understand you my dear
> .. we have two yardsticks for such arguments. if it doesn't suit us we change and make another one.
> understandable completely



al-hasani always brings up "arab internal affairs" response but ignores his king tried to bring pakistani soldiers to yemen. Ignores his king happily allows USA to be an "honest" broker when it come to the issue of Palestine and Israel.

The Ahrar sham commander Abdo al-Hajj and two of his henchmen assassinated by IED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

beast89 said:


> al-hasani always brings up "arab internal affairs" response but ignores his king tried to bring pakistani soldiers to yemen. Ignores his king happily allows USA to be an "honest" broker when it come to the issue of Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The Ahrar sham commander Abdo al-Hajj and two of his henchmen assassinated by IED


we are ignorant since we are not Arabs. the issue in the middle east is that some are lesser Muslims than others. its all about correct or incorrect sect and the rules change according to who they love or hate.

but hey this blood lust is something prehistoric which even Muhammad PBUH couldn't change. its their internal matter to spill the blood of their own kind for centuries. justifications will depend who you ask. 

just imagine that they have managed to kill more of each other in the last decade than whatever the Israelis did to Palestinians for half a century.



Assadynasty said:


> Of all animals, only humans kill each other not for food. Keep that in mind.


but then again. the human like animals trained against Syria have made videos of them cannibalising Syrian soldiers.
so there are exceptions .. utter hatred changes such rules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

beast89 said:


> al-hasani always brings up "arab internal affairs" response but ignores his king tried to bring pakistani soldiers to yemen. Ignores his king happily allows USA to be an "honest" broker when it come to the issue of Palestine and Israel.
> 
> The Ahrar sham commander Abdo al-Hajj and two of his henchmen assassinated by IED



What are you blabbering about and why are you talking about apples and oranges?

I wrote, as you can see if you open your eyes, that he sounded like an ignorant of Arab affairs by making such a comment and such an absurd comparison. I argued why that is, based purely on factual information, for all to see which neither you, him nor anyone else has countered since then. Of course the reasons for that are simple. I am right.

I personally never wanted a sporadic number of Pakistani soldiers to assist KSA and the Arab coalition in Yemen and I have always argued that. Nor has this topic anything to do (remotely) with Irfan's comment (the one I reacted to) being of a highly ignorant/incorrect nature.

Likewise your blabbering about Palestine and Israel out of nowhere. US (the foremost power) does not need to consult with KSA at all when it deals with Israel or Palestine. Just like they do not have to consult with Pakistan whenever they bomb targets in Pakistan against the will of the Pakistani government and people.

Try harder with your idiotic, as usual, one-liners and your obsession about my person that you share with the two other clowns here. Grow up and act your age (you are older than me).



Irfan Baloch said:


> we are ignorant since we are not Arabs. the issue in the middle east is that some are lesser Muslims than others. its all about correct or incorrect sect and the rules change according to who they love or hate.
> 
> but hey this blood lust is something prehistoric which even Muhammad PBUH couldn't change. its their internal matter to spill the blood of their own kind for centuries. justifications will depend who you ask.
> 
> just imagine that they have managed to kill more of each other in the last decade than whatever the Israelis did to Palestinians for half a century.



What a mature post by a moderator. I seriously expected more from you. Especially as you are in no position to write what you did given your background and your region's history. Instead of blabbering you should argue against my initial factual post. You failed at doing that. Nothing more was asked. Should be a simple task if I am wrong. After all it were you and not me who made your claim. Never mind that's PDF so let us leave it at that. Any informed reader should be able to read the content.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

BecouseOfTruth said:


> *LMFAO, 100X. Sure, there shouldn't be war in Syria, people should accept to be under hand of minortiy alawi sect, who makes 10 % of population, and accept all atrocities they did to them more than 50 years.*
> 
> I really can not understand people like this.
> 
> There is no Syrians killing one another, there is only alawi regime/ russia/ Iranian merceanries killing Syrian people.


Just because a "minority" rules over a "majority" in Syria doesn't mean that violence against the government/state is justified, nor does it mean that violence against the Alawite minority is justified either. Going by your logic (or lack thereof), I guess it's perfectly alright for the Shia majority in Bahrain to start a violent war against the ruling Sunni minority. 

Violence was never supposed to be the solution. All it did was lead to the destruction of the Syrian state.

Syria will most likely never go back to how it used to be, thanks to all this needless violence.

And yes, Syrians are killing one another as we speak. In fact, there's a lot of fighting even between the various Syrian opposition groups.



> LMFAO, first of all FSA is not using anyone as cannon fodder, and all people who came to fight for Syrian people against criminal regime are voulonteers.
> 
> But you can not even compare them becouse, Syrian regime now represent only 10 % of alawis, and Syrian criminal regime is targeting and attacking civilians, while FSA is fighting for freedom and majority of Syrian people.
> 
> *Can you comapre "cannon fodder" of nazis in WW2 and people who fight to destroy nazis on side of allies UK/USA/FRANCE ??????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> I mean LMFAO,LMAO,LOL, ahahahahahha man.*
> 
> 
> *
> Sure, that genocide entity support ISIS, ISIS BREAK AND SLOW DOWN REVOLUTION ON 2 PART.
> 
> Do you think that without their help that ISIS would survive in south, under constant attacks of FSA ?????
> 
> https://theinternationalreporter.or...n-heights-with-help-of-israeli-ground-forces/
> 
> View attachment 308931
> 
> 
> Is ti better for zionist who occupied golan heights, actually whole Palestine, but golan heights are not recognized as shit-srael border but as Syrian border, to have minority sect you can control or true Syrian government who represent Syrian people ??????
> *


The Uzbeks and Uighurs who are literally dying in droves on behalf of the FSA are definitely cannon fodder. There's no other way to describe them.

Both sides are using foreign mercenaries, so neither side is completely innocent.

It's really sad how biased a lot of you are. The truth is, Syria's finished, and many Syrians have only themselves to blame for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Southern Aleppo offensive started.

Assadynasty captured Ayn Isa in Latakia 

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...rebel-frontline-latakia-captures-new-village/


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Just because a "minority" rules over a "majority" in Syria doesn't mean that violence against the government/state is justified, nor does it mean that violence against the Alawite minority is justified either. Going by your logic (or lack thereof), I guess it's perfectly alright for the Shia majority in Bahrain to start a violent war against the ruling Sunni minority.
> 
> Violence was never supposed to be the solution. All it did was lead to the destruction of the Syrian state.
> 
> Syria will most likely never go back to how it used to be, thanks to all this needless violence.
> 
> And yes, Syrians are killing one another as we speak. In fact, there's a lot of fighting even between the various Syrian opposition groups.
> 
> 
> The Uzbeks and Uighurs who are literally dying in droves on behalf of the FSA are definitely cannon fodder. There's no other way to describe them.
> 
> Both sides are using foreign mercenaries, so neither side is completely innocent.
> 
> It's really sad how biased a lot of you are. The truth is, Syria's finished, and many Syrians have only themselves to blame for that.



If the Bahraini regime had clamped down on the protestors with the same ferocity as the Al-Assad regime did, I would personally at least, not blame them for taking up arms to a much greater extend. Overall I find it senseless, even idiotic, to compare Syria with Bahrain for various obvious reasons. The only things they have in common is that both countries are Arab, both ruled by undemocratic regimes, both facing problems in the aftermath of the "Arab Spring" and both regimes being a minority, however this is much less obvious in Bahrain and can even be questioned nowadays. I would personally be very surprised if the native Shia's formed more than 60% of the Bahraini population rather than the often cited 70%. In fact it would not surprise me if it was rather 55/45.

Likewise if for instance the House of Saud started to carpet bomb much of KSA due to internal protests I would not be against the people taking up arms to defend themselves. Similarly people in for instance France would do the same thing.

However you are very correct in saying that the situation should never have developed as it did. A lot of the blame has to be put on the international community, regional countries in particular, aside from Syrians themselves. However I fully sympathize and understand why a very large segment of the Syrian population saw no other option than to resist Bashar's rule.

Here I have to disagree and agree with @500 's prior post. Uzbeks have ventured into Syria (in this case their motives are irrelevant) on their own. The Uzbek regime nor any other regime or group has forced them to do such a thing. They have ventured into Syria completely out of their free will. Similarly to how people from the West have gone to Syria to fight with various terrorist groups, the Syrian opposition, Kurds etc. Lastly Uzbeks are not cannon fodder nor any other foreigners as no nationalities are "discriminated" against. Not only is it contrary to the ideology of groups such as ISIS, Al-Nusra etc. but it would be like shooting yourself in the foot as they in many ways depend on foreigners. So discriminating against non-locals, non-Arabs, Brown, White, Black etc. would be pointless.

Meanwhile the situation of Hazaras is entirely different and clear for everyone. Hazaras, aside from being treated like dirt in Iran and having hardly any basic rights, are actively advised and often outright forced to go to Syria on empty promises. The Iranian regime obviously prefers that foreigners die in their wars rather than locals although private Iranians have gone to Syria as well. So herein lies the big difference IMO.

Cannon fodder, speaking about this subject, is more than anything the numerous Syrian Sunni Arab soldiers in SAA who have been forcefully drafted into service.

Iraq went through something similar between 2003-2011 and this erupted again from 2013 until today, but it appears that things are moving in the right direction. Once either side wins in Syria this will happen too, I suspect. The problem is that so many powers and regional countries (with different interests) are engulfed in the Syrian mess. Of course the civilians suffer the most.

Anyway time for the NBA finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Nusra Front's top ideologue Sami Oreidi calls for genocide of Alawis in #Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739147509851926528


----------



## manlion

500 said:


> LOL again. Why Syrian TV does not show that captured Israeli general?
> 
> Anyway, here is the short history of how Syria was destroyed.
> 
> - In 2011 people start protesting against corrupt dictator regime.
> - Assad retaliated by shooting arresting and torturing protestors.
> - Syrian soldiers who refused to shoot protestors began to defect in masses, they formed FSA and Assad regime started to fall apart as domino.
> - Then Assad began to receive massive aid from Russia and Iran. First it was money, weapons and advisors. Later thousands of mercenary sectarian thugs. He started employ barrel bomb, scorched earth policies. Rebels got nothing. In order to obtain some minor aid they were forced to split into million mostly Islamist fractions, which led to inflight between the rebels and forming of ISIS.
> 
> Thats how we got a stalemate in Syria. Assad cant win because he has no people support. Rebels cant win because they are split, have very little weapons, while Assad gets swarms of weapons and mercenaries.



denial is the best form of defence mechanism 
*13. Israel has supported the ISIL and Al Nusrah brigades out of the Golan Heights.*

*Jihadist fighters have met Israeli IDF officers as well as Prime Minister Netanyahu*. The IDF top brass tacitly acknowledges that *“global jihad elements inside Syria”* [ISIL and Al Nusrah] are supported by Israel. See image below:

“Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Defence Minister Moshe Ya’alon *next to a wounded mercenary*, Israeli military field hospital at the occupied Golan Heights’ border with Syria, 18 February 2014″

http://www.globalresearch.ca/twenty...obama-does-not-want-you-to-know-about/5414735


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> their ideology is the same. So neck-beards who fight along al nusra are going to bring freedom  . You support al-Nusra Calling me farsi just because i oppose your wahhabi horde who are nothing but zionist puppets doesnt make you look smart, makes you look like this idiot


Except you are a Farsi.
And I never said Nusra would bring freedom.
If you think their ideology is the same, you're clearly delusional.



Aero said:


> True, Any civilian who still remains in aleppo/idlib is a terrorist sympathiser & a target for airstrikes.


Anyone who supports Modi is a terrorist sympathizer and should is a target.
Does that sound good to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

BecouseOfTruth said:


> Let's see you level of humor or level of knowledge.
> First of all, ISIS has about 100 000 of fighters, in both Iraq and Syria.
> 
> In Syrian war died betweem 8000 and 16 000 ISIS fighters, per different sources, SOHR - Syrian observatroy for human rights and so called "saa".



First clarification on the assumption of IS fighters strength - it varies depending upon the source - SOHR projection doesn't tally with Kurdish or CIA or Jihadist ideologues the estimation is between the range 30,000 to 50,000



> The latest American intelligence estimates show there are up to 25,000 militants, over 6,000 less than before.
> According to the _“new assessment,”_ Earnest said the ranks of the Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) have thinned out from the previously estimated number of up to 31,500 militants.
> 
> _“The old assessment was a range of 20,000 to 31,500 fighters. The updated assessment is now a range of 19,000 to 25,000 fighters,”_ he said.





BecouseOfTruth said:


> *Not even 5 % is from suicide attacks.*



The basic IS war tactic - conduct surprise attacks , inflict maximum casualties , spread panic and fear , minimise its casualties and wait for evacuation of unfriendly force from the targeted destination



> The insurgents attacked Ramadi overnight using six suicide car bombs to reach the city center, where the Anbar governorate compound is located, police sources said.



http://www.newsweek.com/islamic-sta...icide-car-bombs-raises-flag-government-332297


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736159915748659200


----------



## الأعرابي

Irfan Baloch said:


> we are ignorant since we are not Arabs. the issue in the middle east is that some are lesser Muslims than others. its all about correct or incorrect sect and the rules change according to who they love or hate.
> 
> but hey this blood lust is something prehistoric which even Muhammad PBUH couldn't change. its their internal matter to spill the blood of their own kind for centuries. justifications will depend who you ask.
> 
> just imagine that they have managed to kill more of each other in the last decade than whatever the Israelis did to Palestinians for half a century.
> 
> 
> but then again. the human like animals trained against Syria have made videos of them cannibalising Syrian soldiers.
> so there are exceptions .. utter hatred changes such rules



Buddy, Get real! it's not like we're blind. We can see both of your comments on this thread. Where did he even say that "non Arabs are ignorants"? I'd like to see you actually reply to him with facts but you can't, instead your replies are stinking with your hatered against Arabs. Nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aero

You will see whatever you wish to see, whatever i will say will not sound good to you.

If you think Al-nusra/Ahrar al sham represent your opposition then I repeat myself again.

I said them terrorist sympathizer because they are staying in warzone & then complaining they are being bombed.
If they are really civilians & don't want war,why don't they move away from warzone?

& Don't worry about Modi & his supporters as long as "Indian Armed Forces" are there to protect them no one can touch them,let alone target them.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Except you are a Farsi.
> And I never said Nusra would bring freedom.
> If you think their ideology is the same, you're clearly delusional.
> 
> 
> Anyone who supports Modi is a terrorist sympathizer and should is a target.
> Does that sound good to you?




Please inform me if you comeback,I would like to answer to you. It seems to me that you went a bit far & mods didn't like it.



BecouseOfTruth said:


> And what do you think abbout yourself, that you are smart ??
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, you can not even compare, Syrian revoultion and others, becouse in syria Alawi mniority sect was on power more than 50 years , killing and torturing everyone who show even one sign of rebelion, it was not possible to endure such pressure anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO 100X, *Is it democratic to minority alawi sect rule over majority ??
> 
> Muslim beotherhood, *at least represent overwhelming majority of Syrian people, and o*f course that it was democratic uprising, just like in Egypt where they came on power in 2011, by elections.
> *
> @500
> 
> Spirit of revoultion is not over, nor it can be, like I said, Americans, Saudi A. as well as Turkey have stake.
> 
> There will be a compromise, beshar doesn't have support of people, rebels are divided in too many groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what should they do ?? Maby leave there homes and abandon their country, becouse alawi minority sect doesn't want to give up of power, and after so many people lost thier lives for freedom, THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how much is stupid, what you said ??
> 
> First of all how can you even label any group in FSA colaition areas as terrorists ??
> Maby becouse they rise up after more than 50 years of Alawi sect dictatorship, and after that sect killed in Hama genocide more than 30 000 cvilians, shelling and bombing city whole week, becouse they rise up against them ??
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1982_Hama_massacre
> 
> Are you that much ignorant, even beshar asad killed, more civilians in this war, than any other gruop together (FSA colaition + PKK/YPG + ISIS ).
> 
> http://www.vocativ.com/224151/syria-government-assad-kills-more-civilians-than-isis/
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/assads-government-still-kills-way-more-civilians-than-isis-2015-2
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-isis-human-rights-group-claims-a6673956.html
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...150d0c-4d85-11e5-80c2-106ea7fb80d4_story.html
> *
> But you are not labeling him as a terrorist, even he is member of minority sect in Syria which represent (10%) AND IT IS LOGICAL THAT he MUST GO .
> *
> But very interesting, asad killed more civilians, he is member of small sect which is rulling country more than 50 years, but "rebels are still terrorists becouse they dare to rise up against unjustice and sectarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, everywhere should rule majority.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, ti is not exactly like you said, Muslims are one of the most peaceful people on the planet, but in most of their countries dictators are ruling, so it is not fault of Syrian Muslims which make (75 % +) in Syria, but fault of alawi sect who doesn't want to give up power, and who started killing civilians and protester, which is biggest reason why war started.
> 
> Second thing, that man who ate heart of Syrian soldier is only man is Syrian who did it on that way, and in other parts of Syrian like in besieged Daraya, Madaya, Doum people are eating others when die, becouse there is no food, nor asad want to release UN humanitarin convoys.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Epic. Rebel Kornet destroys Assad/Iranian ammo depot at Tal Sheikh Yousef in Aleppo:


Apparently they hit a TOS-1 Buratino thermobaric rocket launcher.











Second Kornet launch destroyed a truck with retreating Assadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739762958075469825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739767961867694080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739807610430455808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739507183642157059

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

Mi-28N attack IS in eastern Homs






Aleppo today






Daraya today






Aleppo today






Daraya today






Aleppo yesterday evening


----------



## bsruzm

*Likely cross-border operation alarms PYD, recruits those 18 to 60 years ol**d*

"Ankara, implying that the country is ready to carry out a cross-border operation and fortify its security measures, has alarmed the US backed PYD and its armed YPG, which has upped recruitment."


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

bsruzm said:


> *Likely cross-border operation alarms PYD, recruits those 18 to 60 years ol**d*
> 
> "Ankara, implying that the country is ready to carry out a cross-border operation and fortify its security measures, has alarmed the US backed PYD and its armed YPG, which has upped recruitment."


What happened to the so-called Turkish "red line" in the Euphrates?


----------



## Serpentine

Amazing how Daesh just retreats while fighting with SDF, and it fights to the last man standing and uses tens of suicide bombers while fighting SAA and allies. I don't remember any daesh suicide truck in past week trying to target SDF, while it sent at least 20 suicide bombers during battle of Palmyra.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Serpentine said:


> Amazing how Daesh just retreats while fighting with SDF, and it fights to the last man standing and uses tens of suicide bombers while fighting SAA and allies. I don't remember any daesh suicide truck in past week trying to target SDF, while it sent at least 20 suicide bombers during battle of Palmyra.
> 
> View attachment 309064


Do I sense a conspiracy theory?

The US-led coalition has been striking ISIS positions near Manbij since January 2016. It's actually about time the Syrian Kurds moved in for the kill.


----------



## Serpentine

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Do I sense a conspiracy theory?
> 
> The US-led coalition has been striking ISIS positions near Manbij since January 2016. It's actually about time the Syrian Kurds moved in for the kill.



No not a conspiracy, but basic facts. yes we should also take into account U.S air support, but still we see the same in Iraq. There is U.S air support in there too, but daesh manages to send tens of suicide trucks to front line and fights to last breath. Something is certainly not right here.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*ANALYSIS: From master to observer - how Turkey became irrelevant in Manbij*

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/a...ed-manbij-offensive-unable-stop-it-1446628977



> Ultimately, however, analysts say that there is not much that Ankara could do. Meanwhile, events in Syria have outpaced Turkey's fears of growing Kurdish influence at its border. As a result, Ankara’s worst nightmare – a Kurdish statelet on its border - seems to be a possibility.
> 
> Last June, Turkey made clear to the Americans and the Kurds, that the Kurds crossing the Euphrates River into Jarabulus was a "red line" and only accepted the current US-backed operation on the condition that the Kurds would not advance further than between 3km and 6km from the dam on the Euphrates.
> 
> But the Kurds crossed this red line when they captured the Tisreen Dam on 26 December and now they are moving Turkey’s red lines even further.
> 
> “Turkey assisted the [Syrian] revolution with a good attitude in the beginning, but now it deals with us and the Kurds as enemies,” Sheikh Farouk al-Mashi, an Arab tribal leader who works with the Kurds in Manbij, told Middle East Eye.





> “Turkey and the rebels will need to cut a deal with the YPG or risk losing everything,” she added.
> 
> Sharvan Darwish, a spokesperson for the Kurdish-led, US-supported Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) told MEE that attempts by Turkish-backed rebels that tried to push back IS from Azaz in April were "a complete failure".
> 
> “In 15 minutes, all of [the Turkish-backed rebels] left, after they were attacked by IS, after just six members of IS attacked them in al-Rai,” he said, referring to the a border crossing that was recaptured by IS at the beginning of April.
> 
> Nor is this the first setback for the Turkish-backed opposition. Last year, a multi-million dollar initiative by the US to train and equip rebel forces in Turkey ended in failure when the group seemingly surrendered to al-Qaeda’s Syria affiliate the Nusra Front shortly after re-entering Syria.
> 
> The contrast with the SDF push launched earlier this year and heralded as a game changer has helped many in Kurdish majority areas to hope that military gains on the ground will eventually lead to greater political power.
> 
> SDF spokesperson Darwish told MEE that liberation of Syria from IS and not the unification of Kurdish areas was the main objective of the offensive but others say it is impossible to not look at what wider opportunities may lie ahead.
> 
> Ibrahim Kurdo, a foreign relations head of the local Kurdish self-administration in Kobane told MEE that he hopes the Manbij operation will help the Kurds set up a federal region.
> 
> “The people in Rojava [Syrian Kurdistan] and northern Syria look at the federal system as the future of Syria from Efrin, Azaz until [Hasakah province to the east],” he said. “They will be combined and united in a federal region, but it depends on the international situation, opportunities, date and time.”
> 
> Aaron Stein, a Resident Senior Fellow at the Atlantic Council, told MEE that Turkey increasingly realised it had few options left to prevent this.
> 
> “They have two bad options: use their own troops to close the pocket, or pull support from the [US-led anti-IS] coalition,” he added.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738269325870673924


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo today


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Amazing how Daesh just retreats while fighting with SDF, and it fights to the last man standing and uses tens of suicide bombers while fighting SAA and allies. I don't remember any daesh suicide truck in past week trying to target SDF, while it sent at least 20 suicide bombers during battle of Palmyra.
> 
> View attachment 309064


USAF > 1000* (Assadists+RuAF+Iran+Iraq+Hezbollah)

1.
2.


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> Except you are a Farsi.
> And I never said Nusra would bring freedom.
> If you think their ideology is the same, you're clearly delusional.
> 
> 
> Anyone who supports Modi is a terrorist sympathizer and should is a target.
> Does that sound good to you?



As expected you can't counter and stick to name calling and state facts to prove Al nusra are different from their brothers in arms, your "moderates". You support al nusra. Do I support Modi the same one that UAE gave a platform to make political jibes at Pakistan or the same one the saudi king honoured with highest civilian honour http://indianexpress.com/article/in...i-arabia-king-abdulaziz-sash-civilian-honour/
Again youre making yourself look bad wahhabi or maybe you want to emulate that brain-dead saudi in the video then maybe your rebels paymaster will accept syrian refugees. That video proved how idiot your kind are. Im gonna call you saudi from now on  im sure you wouldnt mind since treason, selling identity and being used permeates arab history



Arabian Stallion said:


> What are you blabbering about and why are you talking about apples and oranges?
> 
> I wrote, as you can see if you open your eyes, that he sounded like an ignorant of Arab affairs by making such a comment and such an absurd comparison. I argued why that is, based purely on factual information, for all to see which neither you, him nor anyone else has countered since then. Of course the reasons for that are simple. I am right.
> 
> I personally never wanted a sporadic number of Pakistani soldiers to assist KSA and the Arab coalition in Yemen and I have always argued that. Nor has this topic anything to do (remotely) with Irfan's comment (the one I reacted to) being of a highly ignorant/incorrect nature.
> 
> Likewise your blabbering about Palestine and Israel out of nowhere. US (the foremost power) does not need to consult with KSA at all when it deals with Israel or Palestine. Just like they do not have to consult with Pakistan whenever they bomb targets in Pakistan against the will of the Pakistani government and people.
> 
> Try harder with your idiotic, as usual, one-liners and your obsession about my person that you share with the two other clowns here. Grow up and act your age (you are older than me).
> 
> 
> 
> What a mature post by a moderator. I seriously expected more from you. Especially as you are in no position to write what you did given your background and your region's history. Instead of blabbering you should argue against my initial factual post. You failed at doing that. Nothing more was asked. Should be a simple task if I am wrong. After all it were you and not me who made your claim. Never mind that's PDF so let us leave it at that. Any informed reader should be able to read the content.



why are foaming at the mouth? Youre creating your stipulations for own definitions as you go along. For example your PERSONAL PERSPECTIVES are irrelevent in "internal arab affairs", your money smuggling king tried to bring Pakistan into "internal arab affair" when it came to Yemen. Yes or No? Furthermore i called you out when you were boasting that sudanese and cameroon will risk their lives instead of saudi. Your kings brought in america when iraqi feet were going to march upon your royals. Shouldn't Russia and China be equally involved in the Palestine-Israel peace then why is only America full of zionist lobbies trying to bring peace in this arab only and Israeli dispute are your kings that pathetic or they do not care?


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aero said:


> You will see whatever you wish to see, whatever i will say will not sound good to you.
> 
> If you think Al-nusra/Ahrar al sham represent your opposition then I repeat myself again.
> 
> I said them terrorist sympathizer because they are staying in warzone & then complaining they are being bombed.
> If they are really civilians & don't want war,why don't they move away from warzone?
> 
> & Don't worry about Modi & his supporters as long as "Indian Armed Forces" are there to protect them no one can touch them,let alone target them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please inform me if you comeback,I would like to answer to you. It seems to me that you went a bit far & mods didn't like it.


So you're telling me Modi, who incited and encouraged riots and lynching of Muslims isn't a terrorist, but Ahrar al Sham are terrorists for fighting a dictator? Alrighty.



beast89 said:


> As expected you can't counter and stick to name calling and state facts to prove Al nusra are different from their brothers in arms, your "moderates". You support al nusra. Do I support Modi the same one that UAE gave a platform to make political jibes at Pakistan or the same one the saudi king honoured with highest civilian honour http://indianexpress.com/article/in...i-arabia-king-abdulaziz-sash-civilian-honour/
> Again youre making yourself look bad wahhabi or maybe you want to emulate that brain-dead saudi in the video then maybe your rebels paymaster will accept syrian refugees. That video proved how idiot your kind are. Im gonna call you saudi from now on  im sure you wouldnt mind since treason, selling identity and being used permeates arab history


lol
The Modi statement wasn't even referring to you. Shows how much intelligence you have.
You see, unlike you, my arguments stand without fallacies. Yours don't.
Nusra and Ahrar are separate. PMUs, Iran, Hezbollah are one and the same. Nusra and YPG are closer together in terms of actions than Nusra and Ahrar.
YPG and Nusra are both Syrian branches of foreign terrorist organizations
YPG and Nusra both are sectarian and displace people based on ethnicity
YPG and Nusra both hurt the revolution in many ways
Ahrar didn't do any of the top 3.
On the other hand, while you're worshiping Khomenei there in your little corner, shiite stooges massacre Sunnis, and yet *we're* called the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boca120879

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me Modi, who incited and encouraged riots and lynching of Muslims isn't a terrorist, but Ahrar al Sham are terrorists for fighting a dictator? Alrighty.
> 
> 
> lol
> The Modi statement wasn't even referring to you. Shows how much intelligence you have.
> You see, unlike you, my arguments stand without fallacies. Yours don't.
> Nusra and Ahrar are separate. PMUs, Iran, Hezbollah are one and the same. Nusra and YPG are closer together in terms of actions than Nusra and Ahrar.
> YPG and Nusra are both Syrian branches of foreign terrorist organizations
> YPG and Nusra both are sectarian and displace people based on ethnicity
> YPG and Nusra both hurt the revolution in many ways
> Ahrar didn't do any of the top 3.
> On the other hand, while you're worshiping Khomenei there in your little corner, shiite stooges massacre Sunnis, and yet *we're* called the terrorists.



the "human butcher" that keep telling us how cruel the "slaughter victim" act toward them

apply that "human butcher" on assad & the gang

apply that "slaughter victim" on fsa & the gang

how funny...........


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Amazing how Daesh just retreats while fighting with SDF, and it fights to the last man standing and uses tens of suicide bombers while fighting SAA and allies. I don't remember any daesh suicide truck in past week trying to target SDF, while it sent at least 20 suicide bombers during battle of Palmyra.
> 
> View attachment 309064



The Jihadi Israeli poster thinks that SAA & ISIS are best buddies, so maybe those 20 suicide bombers were welcome bombs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aero

Dr.Thrax said:


> Alrighty.



Good you finally got it. 

The documentary below turned rebels for me == Terrorist.
See their good teachings & upcoming Syrian future (If somehow they manage to win.)







P.S. Nobody gives a damn about what anyone say,Modi Receives Red carpet welcome anywhere he go,Not like your so called "rebels" who is getting bombed & crying.


----------



## Assadynasty

Idlib






Aleppo


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> The Jihadi Israeli poster thinks that SAA & ISIS are best buddies, so maybe those 20 suicide bombers were welcome bombs?


I said that SAA and ISIS are two sides of same shitty Baath coin. The only difference is that Iraqi Baath aka ISIS does not starve kids.

=====================

I will write here little bit on *casualties in Syrian war.*

*Here UN data:*

2 January 2013 - 60,000 killed
13 June 2013 - 92,901 killed
20 August 2014 - 191,369 killed

Means:

~6.1 thousands killed per month in first half of 2013
~7 thousands killed per month in second half of 2013 and first half of 2014

Since 20 August 2014 have passed 21.5 months. That means were killed another 150 thousands people or *~340 thousands total killed*.

But UN report on 20 August 2014 did not count 52,000 reported killings which they could not find enough information. That means 340 thousand killed is actually a very moderate minimal estimate. Actual number can be 25-30% higher or 430,000. Thats why *400 thousand* killed estimate by UN envoy Mistura in April 2016 seems very legit.

Concerning Assad soldier casualties. Until 2012 casualties were very low. It was basically slaughter of protesters. Then casualties started growing gradually. 11.5 per day in April, 12.5 per day in May, 23.6 per day in June (all per SANA with names). In July number of killed grew to 50 per day (Russian TV report). In August 2012 total number of regime solders deaths was 8K. Considering 50 per day since then we get about *80 K killed* regime troops.

Since battles in Syria are more or less even, we get about same rate or killed rebels, maybe slightly more.

400 K total killed
80 K Assad soldiers
100 K rebels
240 K civilians

Virtually all civilians were slaughtered by Assad in his daily crazy bombings. Rebels massacred several hundred Alawi civilians + several thousands by shelling. 10 K total at most.

*Conclusion: Assad killed over 300 K total, including ~100 K rebels and ~200+ K civilians.*

But thats far from everything. Poor medical conditions, hunger, ethnic cleansing all that led to huge number of indirect deaths. According to 2010 UN projection Syria population would reach 22.6 million by the end of 2015. The actual number is 16 million + 5.3 mln refugees = 21.3 mln total. Means the demographic loss is *1.3 million people*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Dr.Thrax said:


> So you're telling me Modi, who incited and encouraged riots and lynching of Muslims isn't a terrorist, but Ahrar al Sham are terrorists for fighting a dictator? Alrighty.
> 
> 
> lol
> The Modi statement wasn't even referring to you. Shows how much intelligence you have.
> You see, unlike you, my arguments stand without fallacies. Yours don't.
> Nusra and Ahrar are separate. PMUs, Iran, Hezbollah are one and the same. Nusra and YPG are closer together in terms of actions than Nusra and Ahrar.
> YPG and Nusra are both Syrian branches of foreign terrorist organizations
> YPG and Nusra both are sectarian and displace people based on ethnicity
> YPG and Nusra both hurt the revolution in many ways
> Ahrar didn't do any of the top 3.
> On the other hand, while you're worshiping Khomenei there in your little corner, shiite stooges massacre Sunnis, and yet *we're* called the terrorists.



saudi idiot, read what your previous post "who ever support Modi is a terrorist" the saudi king gave him the highest civilian honour now rub your salafi brain cells what does that say abut the saudi king who doesnt accept syrian refugees. And here you are trying to say "ah, geez I wasn't calling you a Modi supporter" response.

All those points you say about nusra but your ahrar are in a coalition with people you consider terrorists yourself, what does that say? Can you imagine your neck-beards fighting along communist, I sure can't, they'd fight along with their idelogical brethren Nusra.

Here your brothers giving eulogies to the fallen taliban leader http://www.longwarjournal.org/archi...mullah-omar-praise-talibans-radical-state.php

Ahrar sham is non-sectarian thats laughable ask the village al-zahra where they shell, kidnap and massacre

Nice interview and article where the individual who holds a PHD investigative journalist brands ahrar sham as sectarian

http://www.middleeasteye.net/columns/ahrar-al-sham-s-apocalyptic-vision-syria-and-beyond-455405201

"Instead of apostatising non-Salafi Sunni Muslims, like IS does, Ahrar prefers to _only_ apostatise Muslim “heretics” like Shias and Alawites."

Here their vision of freedom too...they believe in royal sperm like saudis another puppet monarchy in the making lol:
Aboud endorsed anything other than democracy: “The method of selecting a ruler varies in the Islamic state. There are those like today’s monarchies, for example, where the king appoints his successor, and also there are those where leaders are selected by senior nobles and wise men, and there are those consulted by citizens. All these methods are legitimate and nothing is wrong with them.”

heres their global vision too:
“We look forward to the day that we destroy with our hands Sykes-Picot’s walls which were imposed on us… We look forward and hope to see this [global Muslim] ummah as one entity again.”

You final point Nusra hurt the revolution in many ways, thats your opinion. Ahrar documented in crimes doesn't that hurt the revolution https://www.amnesty.org.uk/press-re...oup-committing-war-crimes-aleppo-new-evidence. Zahran alloush stole $12 million doesnt that hurt the revolution. Rebel infighting in East ghouta which killed over 500 hundred neck-beards doesn't that hurt the revolution lmao. Answer me Yes or No.

Furthermore, I never mention mullahs nor do i give a damn about them. I support arab nationalists who are thankfully coming to fight your neck-beards or anyone that fights wahhabism. There's a reason why 500 is the spokemans for the rebels on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Apparently they hit a TOS-1 Buratino thermobaric rocket launcher.
> 
> View attachment 309085
> 
> 
> View attachment 309043
> 
> 
> Second Kornet launch destroyed a truck with retreating Assadists.



It's not a TOS, it's a Grad actually judging by the smaller 122mm rocket





Anyway, since you being openly on the ISIS side, this is doesn't change your opinion.


The Turkish-Jewish-Saudi coalition losing ground to SAA in Raqqa province.

Less then 40km to Tabqa Air base and + another 40km to Raqqa. 






The trucks with oil which is ISIS planned to sell to turks, but then RuAF happened. Near Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo yesterday






Jobar today


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> It's not a TOS, it's a Grad actually judging by the smaller 122mm rocket


What does that pic proof?  The difference between Grad and TOS is that Grad has 20-40 km range while TOS-1 has only 4 km range and u need to come within the range of ATMGs.



> Anyway, since you being openly on the ISIS side, this is doesn't change your opinion.


Its your country armed and trained Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. My country always actively opposed it. And by the way Iraqi Baath in 1980-es committed far far far bigger crimes than today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


> Its your country armed and trained Iraqi Baath aka ISIS.




IS has nothing to do with Baath. IS is completely opposite of Baath. IS has been underground in Iraq for many decades.


----------



## 500

Assadynasty said:


> IS has nothing to do with Baath. IS is completely opposite of Baath. IS has been underground in Iraq for many decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assadynasty

500 said:


>




Don't forget who founded Qaeda. A Saudi.


----------



## Assadynasty

Russia bomb Lataminah today


----------



## Assadynasty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740256040441262080
Hanano


----------



## manlion

500 said:


> Its your country armed and trained Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. My country always actively opposed it. And by the way Iraqi Baath in 1980-es committed far far far bigger crimes than today.



either you have short memory or memory lapse

The Baath party was mid wived by America / CIA, by involving in Iraqi coups in 1960s and supported Saddam regime in the 1980 - 1988 Iran - Iraq war , even after knowing the Iraqi regime gassed Kurdish villages in Halabja -killing 1000ss. Then used the 1988 atrocities to invade Iraq, thus making remnants of Baath loyalist turning to IS

.





Picture: Donald Rumsfeld, then special US envoy, shaking hands with Saddam Hussein during a visit to Iraq in December, 1983.

*US intelligence helped Saddam's Ba`ath Party seize power for the first time in 1963. Evidence suggests that Saddam was on the CIA payroll as early as 1959, when he participated in a failed assassination attempt against Iraqi strongman Abd al-Karim Qassem. In the 1980s, the US and Britain backed Saddam in the war against Iran, giving Iraq arms, money, satellite intelligence, and even chemical & bio-weapon precursors. As many as 90 US military advisors supported Iraqi forces and helped pick targets for Iraqi air and missile attacks.*


----------



## 500

manlion said:


> either you have short memory or memory lapse
> 
> The Baath party was mid wived by America / CIA, by involving in Iraqi coups in 1960s and supported Saddam regime in the 1980 - 1988 Iran - Iraq war , even after knowing the Iraqi regime gassed Kurdish villages in Halabja -killing 1000ss. Then used the 1988 atrocities to invade Iraq, thus making remnants of Baath loyalist turning to IS
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture: Donald Rumsfeld, then special US envoy, shaking hands with Saddam Hussein during a visit to Iraq in December, 1983.
> 
> *US intelligence helped Saddam's Ba`ath Party seize power for the first time in 1963. Evidence suggests that Saddam was on the CIA payroll as early as 1959, when he participated in a failed assassination attempt against Iraqi strongman Abd al-Karim Qassem. In the 1980s, the US and Britain backed Saddam in the war against Iran, giving Iraq arms, money, satellite intelligence, and even chemical & bio-weapon precursors. As many as 90 US military advisors supported Iraqi forces and helped pick targets for Iraqi air and missile attacks.*


I have a perfect memory.
https://defence.pk/threads/iraqs-wa...-and-discussions.334171/page-219#post-8247588


----------



## T-Rex

Assadynasty said:


> Don't forget who founded Qaeda. A Saudi.


*
He nailed you and now you talk of Al Qaida!!!!*



500 said:


>


*
You exposed these Baathist terrorists alright. Why is the international media and specially the western media silent about this baathist-ISIS connection?*


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *He nailed you and now you talk of Al Qaida!!!!*
> 
> 
> *
> You exposed these Baathist terrorists alright. Why is the international media and specially the western media silent about this baathist-ISIS connection?*



One doesn't waste time on 500's crap, but since you are so taken in by his "logic", let me give you a counter argument.

Sweden is a socialist country, Nazi Germany was socialist (National Socialism), are they the same?

Here is a better example. North Korea's title is "Democratic People's Republic of Korea", your countries' official title is "People's Republic of Bangladesh". Are those the same?

The Iraqi system under the Saddam government was a hateful system, of which we Iranian suffered. This baath system was supported by the west & the GCC against their war with Iran. The people in this government are in ISIS, a group that is once again, playing in the hands of this same manipulators against Iranian and anti-western/anti-monarchy interests.

Baathism is like Marxism or Socialism or Theocracy or Democracy. That is, it is a political ideology that can take many different forms. The Baath System in Iraq and the Baath system in Syria did not mean they were the same government. The biggest evidence is that when Baath Iraqi fought Iran for 8 years, the only Arab country to help us was Baath Syria. So, the two political interests of these two nations were in direct conflict against each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Barmaley said:


> The trucks with oil which is ISIS planned to sell to turks, but then RuAF happened. Near Raqqa.


Shameless Russian slanderer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo today


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> One doesn't waste time on 500's crap, but since you are so taken in by his "logic", let me give you a counter argument.
> 
> Sweden is a socialist country, Nazi Germany was socialist (National Socialism), are they the same?
> 
> Here is a better example. North Korea's title is "Democratic People's Republic of Korea", your countries' official title is "People's Republic of Bangladesh". Are those the same?
> 
> The Iraqi system under the Saddam government was a hateful system, of which we Iranian suffered. This baath system was supported by the west & the GCC against their war with Iran. The people in this government are in ISIS, a group that is once again, playing in the hands of this same manipulators against Iranian and anti-western/anti-monarchy interests.
> 
> Baathism is like Marxism or Socialism or Theocracy or Democracy. That is, it is a political ideology that can take many different forms. The Baath System in Iraq and the Baath system in Syria did not mean they were the same government. The biggest evidence is that when Baath Iraqi fought Iran for 8 years, the only Arab country to help us was Baath Syria. So, the two political interests of these two nations were in direct conflict against each other.


Whats the difference between Iraqi and Syrian Baath? 

- Both are brutal dictatorships.
- Both are minorities in their countries.
- Both use pan Arabic and socialist ideology.
- Both were close allies of USSR.
- Both slaughtered own population by hundreds of thousands.
- Both cleansed own population.
- Both gassed own population.

The only difference is that Syrian Baath is friend of Ayatulas and Iraqi Baath is not.



Assadynasty said:


> Aleppo today


Russia and Assad aim is ethnically cleanse rebel Aleppo and surroundings. These random strikes dont affect rebels only civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> One doesn't waste time on 500's crap, but since you are so taken in by his "logic", let me give you a counter argument.
> 
> Sweden is a socialist country, Nazi Germany was socialist (National Socialism), are they the same?
> 
> Here is a better example. North Korea's title is "Democratic People's Republic of Korea", your countries' official title is "People's Republic of Bangladesh". Are those the same?
> 
> The Iraqi system under the Saddam government was a hateful system, of which we Iranian suffered. This baath system was supported by the west & the GCC against their war with Iran. The people in this government are in ISIS, a group that is once again, playing in the hands of this same manipulators against Iranian and anti-western/anti-monarchy interests.
> 
> Baathism is like Marxism or Socialism or Theocracy or Democracy. That is, it is a political ideology that can take many different forms. The Baath System in Iraq and the Baath system in Syria did not mean they were the same government. The biggest evidence is that when Baath Iraqi fought Iran for 8 years, the only Arab country to help us was Baath Syria. So, the two political interests of these two nations were in direct conflict against each other.



*We are talking about Baath members, not a country, committing terrorism in the name of Islam. The ideology of Iraqi and Syrian Baath Parties is same, they borrowed it from Stalin. This is why we see persecuting mentality in both of these disgusting parties. You seem to mind when we put them in the same pot but you don't mind putting ISIS terrorists and the FSA in the same category. So, stop your hypocrisy.*


----------



## Assadynasty

Aleppo today






Huraytan today






Aleppo today






Huraytan today


----------



## Assadynasty

Daraya tonight


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> saudi idiot, read what your previous post "who ever support Modi is a terrorist" the saudi king gave him the highest civilian honour now rub your salafi brain cells what does that say abut the saudi king who doesnt accept syrian refugees. And here you are trying to say "ah, geez I wasn't calling you a Modi supporter" response.
> 
> All those points you say about nusra but your ahrar are in a coalition with people you consider terrorists yourself, what does that say? Can you imagine your neck-beards fighting along communist, I sure can't, they'd fight along with their idelogical brethren Nusra.
> 
> Here your brothers giving eulogies to the fallen taliban leader http://www.longwarjournal.org/archi...mullah-omar-praise-talibans-radical-state.php
> 
> Ahrar sham is non-sectarian thats laughable ask the village al-zahra where they shell, kidnap and massacre
> 
> Nice interview and article where the individual who holds a PHD investigative journalist brands ahrar sham as sectarian
> 
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/columns/ahrar-al-sham-s-apocalyptic-vision-syria-and-beyond-455405201
> 
> "Instead of apostatising non-Salafi Sunni Muslims, like IS does, Ahrar prefers to _only_ apostatise Muslim “heretics” like Shias and Alawites."
> 
> Here their vision of freedom too...they believe in royal sperm like saudis another puppet monarchy in the making lol:
> Aboud endorsed anything other than democracy: “The method of selecting a ruler varies in the Islamic state. There are those like today’s monarchies, for example, where the king appoints his successor, and also there are those where leaders are selected by senior nobles and wise men, and there are those consulted by citizens. All these methods are legitimate and nothing is wrong with them.”
> 
> heres their global vision too:
> “We look forward to the day that we destroy with our hands Sykes-Picot’s walls which were imposed on us… We look forward and hope to see this [global Muslim] ummah as one entity again.”
> 
> You final point Nusra hurt the revolution in many ways, thats your opinion. Ahrar documented in crimes doesn't that hurt the revolution https://www.amnesty.org.uk/press-re...oup-committing-war-crimes-aleppo-new-evidence. Zahran alloush stole $12 million doesnt that hurt the revolution. Rebel infighting in East ghouta which killed over 500 hundred neck-beards doesn't that hurt the revolution lmao. Answer me Yes or No.
> 
> Furthermore, I never mention mullahs nor do i give a damn about them. I support arab nationalists who are thankfully coming to fight your neck-beards or anyone that fights wahhabism. There's a reason why 500 is the spokemans for the rebels on here.


The Modi comment was not directed at you but at @Aero. I was replying to him, not you.

Nusra's leaders are bad people. A lot of their fighters aren't.

Funny how you talk about fallen Taliban leaders when Iran has been funding the Taliban yet you still worship Iran. Fun fact for you, he was in Iran a month before his death. Go figure.

Ahrar al Sham doesn't kill or massacre people. Al Zara is under Ahrar al Sham control, no civilians were purposely killed. Even then, the fighters who posed with dead *female fighters'* bodies were reprimanded. 

Ahrar has NOT apostatized anyone. If they have, then why aren't the massacring people in Sahl al Ghab? Fua'a? Kefarya? Unlike regime, Ahrar doesn't even shell the people whom you say they consider kafirs.

Now you can be stuck in your own little world, but most Syrians want Sharia law. 

Nusra has hurt the revolution. So have Alloush's actions and the infighting in Eastern Ghouta. But I was making a point. YPG and Nusra are closer together in actions than Ahrar and Nusra. Does that mean YPG and Nusra are the same? No.

Arab nationalists are the cancer of the Arab world.

Now back to you, @Aero 
I'm sure there is some world leader out there whom you hate. That same world leader is also welcomed by red carpets. Just like Modi. Being welcomed by red carpets doesn't make you a good person, especially when you incite sectarian riots and do nothing to stop them.


Here is the ultimate irony of the Middle East:
Israel, an enemy of the Syrian people, has provided Syrians in Quneitara with aid. This is on top of helping wounded fighters from all sides and civilians, as well as striking Hezbollah.
Israel has done more for the Syrian people than Assad.













Meanwhile, world powers are pussying out at the thought of doing airdrops when Israelis have free reign over all of Syrian airspace.
What a screwed up world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sparkle229

Dr.Thrax said:


> The Modi comment was not directed at you but at @Aero. I was replying to him, not you.
> 
> Nusra's leaders are bad people. A lot of their fighters aren't.
> 
> Funny how you talk about fallen Taliban leaders when Iran has been funding the Taliban yet you still worship Iran. Fun fact for you, he was in Iran a month before his death. Go figure.
> 
> Ahrar al Sham doesn't kill or massacre people. Al Zara is under Ahrar al Sham control, no civilians were purposely killed. Even then, the fighters who posed with dead *female fighters'* bodies were reprimanded.
> 
> Ahrar has NOT apostatized anyone. If they have, then why aren't the massacring people in Sahl al Ghab? Fua'a? Kefarya? Unlike regime, Ahrar doesn't even shell the people whom you say they consider kafirs.
> 
> Now you can be stuck in your own little world, but most Syrians want Sharia law.
> 
> Nusra has hurt the revolution. So have Alloush's actions and the infighting in Eastern Ghouta. But I was making a point. YPG and Nusra are closer together in actions than Ahrar and Nusra. Does that mean YPG and Nusra are the same? No.
> 
> Arab nationalists are the cancer of the Arab world.
> 
> Now back to you, @Aero
> I'm sure there is some world leader out there whom you hate. That same world leader is also welcomed by red carpets. Just like Modi. Being welcomed by red carpets doesn't make you a good person, especially when you incite sectarian riots and do nothing to stop them.
> 
> 
> Here is the ultimate irony of the Middle East:
> Israel, an enemy of the Syrian people, has provided Syrians in Quneitara with aid. This is on top of helping wounded fighters from all sides and civilians, as well as striking Hezbollah.
> Israel has done more for the Syrian people than Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, world powers are pussying out at the thought of doing airdrops when Israelis have free reign over all of Syrian airspace.
> What a screwed up world.


You are right man when I saw the video of ahrar al sham I got really impressed nusra may harm the revolution but ahrar al sham will not


----------



## Aero

@Dr.Thrax
I am also replying to some of your comments not directed towards me.

>> World powers are pussying out at the thought of doing airdrops when Israelis have free reign over all of Syrian airspace.

World powers actually don't want to help syrian people. The whatever help they do on camera is "just to show" & mould opinion about themselves..

>>"Israel, an enemy of the Syrian people, has provided Syrians in Quneitara with aid. This is on top of helping wounded fighters from all sides and civilians, as well as striking Hezbollah.
Israel has done more for the Syrian people than Assad."

Israel helps because they have legitimate interest in this war & They are not enemy of syrian people but of syrian policies. By striking terror groups they are helping the humanity not just syria.

>>"Nusra's leaders are bad people. A lot of their fighters aren't."
Fighters don't take decisions but leaders do & their leaders you already know...

>>"If they have, then why aren't the massacring people in Sahl al Ghab? Fua'a? "
Maybe in Fua'a people was shelling themselves 2 days ago

>>Now you can be stuck in your own little world, but most Syrians want Sharia law.
Why so?

>>Arab nationalists are the cancer of the Arab world.


>>I'm sure there is some world leader out there whom you hate.
Why?

>>"What a screwed up world."
It is just real face of world.


YPG captures Amyal hill,Qatma, Aleppo manbij highway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740814733050286080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740813677620830208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740812959560138753


----------



## 500

While Assad and Putin attack neighborhoods and hospitals in Aleppo like crazy, Jaush al Fatah armor freely advance in open areas of South Aleppo:


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> While Assad and Putin attack neighborhoods and hospitals in Aleppo like crazy, Jaush al Fatah armor freely advance in open areas of South Aleppo:



The level of incompetence by the SAA is simply astonishing. I really hoped that they would learn something after 5 years of a terrible meat grind, but they still refuse to learn anything. Even after the insertion of Russian Advisers, IRGC and seasoned Hezbollah fighters, the tactics and strategic planning of the SAA is of utter incompetence. 

@hellfire 

Sir, are you following this?


----------



## bsruzm

"Fifteen Kurdish political parties are prepared to form an opposition fighting group in northern Syria as an alternative to the Democratic Union Party (PYD)."

*New Kurdish forces to fight against Assad, Daesh and PYD*


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> The level of incompetence by the SAA is simply astonishing. I really hoped that they would learn something after 5 years of a terrible meat grind, but they still refuse to learn anything. Even after the insertion of Russian Advisers, IRGC and seasoned Hezbollah fighters, the tactics and strategic planning of the SAA is of utter incompetence.


After losing El Eis (1 April), Khan Touman and Khalidia (5 May), Maaratan, Kalajiya, Humeyra (3 June). Assadists lose today (9 June) Qarasi and probably Huwayz.


















Thats despipe insane bombings and that S. Aleppo are open plans with almost no trees and few hills.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Thats despipe insane bombings and that S. Aleppo are open plans with almost no trees and few hills.



You can have all the firepower in the world, but its useless if you don't have competent and well trained men to operate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

notorious_eagle said:


> You can have all the firepower in the world, but its useless if you don't have competent and well trained men to operate them.



Yup following. And avoiding commenting. Just called out a first line of offence Abu Zolfiqar for half assed comments and he marked me negative for rebutting his every nonsensical post .. so before I get in a grid to start at it again have decided to read .. lol

no use getting into red over idiocy!!! not here to teach .. but learn thanks for the tag

But strangely, I have always somehow found it weird that Arab armies invariably have screwed up operations ... I mean without exception! You look at Syria - historically useless, Egypt - same, Libya - lol, Iraq - lol, Iran - I may say lol, Saudis made a mess of themselves in Yemen along with UAE ..... I somehow sense a lack of professionalism, but that is my own perspective here ...

The present mess in Syria - it is going to be a long drawn out stalemate like Libya, Egypt may head in the same direction, Yemen already in that route .... next Bahrain?

@notorious_eagle But there is something to gloat over here .. we both had been ridiculed for predicting this state ... remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

notorious_eagle said:


> The level of incompetence by the SAA is simply astonishing. I really hoped that they would learn something after 5 years of a terrible meat grind, but they still refuse to learn anything. Even after the insertion of Russian Advisers, IRGC and seasoned Hezbollah fighters, the tactics and strategic planning of the SAA is of utter incompetence.
> 
> @hellfire
> 
> Sir, are you following this?


They're incompetent because, frankly speaking, they have no idea what they're fighting for.

The Syrian Kurds are fighting for greater Kurdish rights and Kurdish autonomy/independence/statehood.

The Sunni fanatics are fighting for their twisted interpretation of Islam, which they strongly believe in, regardless of whether or not it's legitimate or moral.

The same goes for the Shia fanatics.

Meanwhile, the SAA fighters have no idea what they're supposed to be fighting for. Are they fighting for democracy? Hell no. Are they fighting for secularism? Not really, since secularism was never considered a pillar of Syrian identity. Are they fighting for Syria? That's doubtful, since Syria doesn't really exist anymore.

It's sad when you think about it because the gradual death of the Syrian army will further legitimize the sectarian militias and help accelerate the country's breakup along ethnic and sectarian lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

hellfire said:


> Yup following. And avoiding commenting. Just called out a first line of offence Abu Zolfiqar for half assed comments and he marked me negative for rebutting his every nonsensical post .. so before I get in a grid to start at it again have decided to read .. lol
> 
> no use getting into red over idiocy!!! not here to teach .. but learn thanks for the tag
> 
> But strangely, I have always somehow found it weird that Arab armies invariably have screwed up operations ... I mean without exception! You look at Syria - historically useless, Egypt - same, Libya - lol, Iraq - lol, Iran - I may say lol, Saudis made a mess of themselves in Yemen along with UAE .....* I somehow sense a lack of professionalism, but that is my own perspective here ...*
> 
> The present mess in Syria - it is going to be a long drawn out stalemate like Libya, Egypt may head in the same direction, Yemen already in that route .... next Bahrain?



Indeed. I believe its due to patronage and the concept of filling all the senior ranks with your favorite lackeys. When merit and discipline is compromised, its obvious that the institution will fall apart. The reason why ISIL was able to achieve such resounding success in 2014 was due to a trained Officer Core(mostly Saddam's ex Officers) and the Iraqi Army suffered such heavy losses because of a rotten Officer Corps. That's a different story how ISIS due to ego and stubbornness lost most of their experienced fighters in Kobani, but overall ISIS in 2014 was a very disciplined and effective Fighting Force. 

Saudi Arabia might have the best weapons in the Middle East, but they lack a Disciplined and a Professional Officer Corp to utilize these Assets effectively. You need to build your NCO's and Infantry to effectively utilize them in a time of War. 

Keeping this in mind, i believe Hezbollah has been an outlier in this conflict. Although short in numbers, their training, discipline and tactics have set them far above any other Armed Forces in the Middle East(bar Israel). They have that innovative mindset, and out of the box thinking pattern that has set them apart. Their training, tactics and discipline are far superior to any other Fighting Force on the Battlefield in Iraq and Syria. I will give you an example: SAA Armour for the longest time has been clobbered by the Opposing Side with well entrenched ATGM hell holes. SAA for a very long time had no answer to this, until Hezbollah. They setup fast movers on Bikes who would attack these ATGM Positions before the Tanks could move in. Simple, but a very effective solution and Out of the Box Thinking. Very impressive to say the least. 

@notorious_eagle But there is something to gloat over here .. we both had been ridiculed for predicting this state ... remember?[/QUOTE]

Agreed Sir, it is amusing. This is an absolute meat grinder, its surprising how Unprofessional these Armies are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72M1

wonder what new nick superboy returns as. 

I'd like him back as Bashar Al Assad, with the _Grank_ avatar pic. 

@500 stop it with the pro jihad bs man, wtf


----------



## 500

Main reason for Assad failures is simple: lack of loyal/motivated troops.

What are Assad forces?

*SAA* - consists mainly from poor drafted slaves, who had not money to pay bribes. From all religions. Even most of the Alawis are not eager to fight for Assad. There are few exceptions like Tiger force, Zahredine Druze brigade and Desert Hawks.
*NDF* - ditto, most join NDF to avoid draft into SAA.
*Iraqi militias* - mostly mercenary thugs.
*Hazara Afghans* - also poor slaves without any rights used by Iran.
*Palestinians* - ditto used by Assad.
*Russians* - also came to just earn money. Mostly despise Arabs.
*Iranians* - mostly volunteers. But they are in very small numbers (several hundreds) and when they come to Syria and see that Alawis which they came to fight for are not Shia and not even Muslims, they became very confused.
*Hezbollah *- also volunteers and thus most effective Assad force. But also getting frustrated that they need to slaughter Muslims in name of Atheist dictator and that SAA takes credit for their victories.

Overall out of nearly 200 K Assad force (including foreigners), less than 20 K are motivated volunteers. And even those have growing frustration. Thats why despite 100 times higher firepower and free hand to do whatever they like they fail in war for 5+ years.


----------



## Metanoia

I absolutely agree in regards to the training, discipline and professionalism of the SAA(and other mid-eastern armed forces) and the militias (barring Hezbollah and to some extent the PMU). It has been an absolute circus with medieval like tactics leading to nothing but stalemates. I do have hope for the Iraqi armed forces and PMU...also it will be interesting to observe as to how the Iranian is spec-forces might have evolved.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Meanwhile, the SAA fighters have no idea what they're supposed to be fighting for. Are they fighting for democracy? Hell no. Are they fighting for secularism? Not really, since secularism was never considered a pillar of Syrian identity. Are they fighting for Syria? That's doubtful, since Syria doesn't really exist anymore.
> 
> It's sad when you think about it because the gradual death of the Syrian army will further legitimize the sectarian militias and help accelerate the country's breakup along ethnic and sectarian lines.



That's no excuse. Its the job of the Leading Officers to give inspiration to their soldiers. What are the US soldiers fighting for in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria? It is the job of the leadership to inspire and engage their troops.


----------



## Madali

notorious_eagle said:


> That's no excuse. Its the job of the Leading Officers to give inspiration to their soldiers. What are the US soldiers fighting for in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria? It is the job of the leadership to inspire and engage their troops.



It's right, it's more the leaders, not the soldiers.

I think one of the major reason is that allies such as Iran, Hezbollah , and Russia are treating the leaders in Syria with kids glove so as not to cause any concerns.


----------



## Aero

SAA is truly incompetent.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741168564699299840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

*VDO: Syrian Army, Kurdish Forces Ready to Enter Manbij, City Will Fall Soon*

The Syrian army and Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) inched closer to Manbij and they are now very close to entering the town in Northern Aleppo province.

http://en.alalam.ir/news/1826935


----------



## 500

manlion said:


> *VDO: Syrian Army, Kurdish Forces Ready to Enter Manbij, City Will Fall Soon*
> 
> The Syrian army and Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) inched closer to Manbij and they are now very close to entering the town in Northern Aleppo province.
> 
> http://en.alalam.ir/news/1826935


Syrian army? Funny Khamenai propaganda.











Looks like one T-90 was captured by rebels and another T-90 sent to low earth orbit by TOW:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Turks must be fuming lawl:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741246847893811200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741220207675461633






Border crossing between Iraqi Kurdistan and Syrian Kurdistan has been reopened:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740230765716217857
Turkey's stooges lost ground to ISIS yet again:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741249389004492801


----------



## manlion

500 said:


> Looks like one T-90 was captured by rebels and another T-90 sent to low earth orbit by TOW:



you sure they are JaF not Turkish Special Force ?

*Turkey Sends Special Forces to Aleppo City to Help Al-Nusra Terrorists Fight Kurds*

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13950121001261

more good news

*Syria in Last 24 hours: Army Destroys Militants' Concentration Centers in Raqqa Province*

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13950321000128


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741314573484068865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741294832111456256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741339258183680000


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*1. Syria: France Building Military Base In Kurdish-Controlled Area*

https://www.stratfor.com/sample/sit...uilding-military-base-kurdish-controlled-area

*2. US welcomes opening of border between Rojava and Iraqi Kurdistan*

http://aranews.net/2016/06/us-welcomes-opening-border-rojava-iraqi-kurdistan/

Let the butthurt commence!


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *1. Syria: France Building Military Base In Kurdish-Controlled Area*
> 
> https://www.stratfor.com/sample/sit...uilding-military-base-kurdish-controlled-area
> 
> *2. US welcomes opening of border between Rojava and Iraqi Kurdistan*
> 
> http://aranews.net/2016/06/us-welcomes-opening-border-rojava-iraqi-kurdistan/
> 
> Let the butthurt commence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *1. Syria: France Building Military Base In Kurdish-Controlled Area*
> 
> https://www.stratfor.com/sample/sit...uilding-military-base-kurdish-controlled-area
> 
> *2. US welcomes opening of border between Rojava and Iraqi Kurdistan*
> 
> http://aranews.net/2016/06/us-welcomes-opening-border-rojava-iraqi-kurdistan/
> 
> Let the butthurt commence!



The interesting part is that Turkey has fostered and helped build the Iraqi Kurdistan part. Their President, Masoud Barzani, is supposed to be in good terms with Erdogan.

But now what would happen? With Barzani be in conflict with the Syrian Kurds, or will he become more and more confident, and start being less accommodating to Turkey? Turkey has paved the way for this, and now they will have a stronger Kurdistan covering to countries bordering them, and next comes Kurdish lands in Turkey (which, of course, will give western powers easy opportunity to cause trouble in Iran Kurdistan areas).

Unfortunately for Turkey, they need to wakeup and realize that they need to help their neighbors to help themselves. Turkey needs to swallow their pride and be on Syrian & Iraqi government's side, help them maintain their territories and prevent autonomy for the Kurds. Otherwise, down the road, they are screwed.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


>



Assheads.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Madali said:


> The interesting part is that Turkey has fostered and helped build the Iraqi Kurdistan part. Their President, Masoud Barzani, is supposed to be in good terms with Erdogan.
> 
> But now what would happen? With Barzani be in conflict with the Syrian Kurds, or will he become more and more confident, and start being less accommodating to Turkey? Turkey has paved the way for this, and now they will have a stronger Kurdistan covering to countries bordering them, and next comes Kurdish lands in Turkey (which, of course, will give western powers easy opportunity to cause trouble in Iran Kurdistan areas).
> 
> Unfortunately for Turkey, they need to wakeup and realize that they need to help their neighbors to help themselves. Turkey needs to swallow their pride and be on Syrian & Iraqi government's side, help them maintain their territories and prevent autonomy for the Kurds. Otherwise, down the road, they are screwed.


Don't forget that Turkey initially opposed Kurdish autonomy in Iraq as well. In fact, back in the 1990s, Turkey was strongly against the establishment of a Kurdish autonomous region in northern Iraq, but the Turks had no choice but to accept Iraqi Kurdistan because that's what their masters (i.e. the Americans/Israelis/Westerners) wanted.

The same process is repeating itself in Syria today.

Erdogan and his cronies are barking all over the place about the establishment of a Kurdish autonomous region in northern Syria, but there's very little they can do to stop it from happening if the US/West wants Syrian Kurdistan to emerge.

The Turks should focus on granting more rights to their own Kurdish minority instead of wasting their time trying to stop the other Kurds of the region from achieving autonomy/independence/statehood. Only the Americans have the power to decide whether or not the Syrian Kurds can emerge. Turkey can't do anything without America's consent, which is precisely why the Turks will never "swallow their pride" and make peace with the Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741601209031610369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741230699257208832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741287867427786753


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Women throw off their niqabs after the Syrian Kurds liberate them from ISIS:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## الأعرابي

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *Women throw off their niqabs after the Syrian Kurds liberate them from ISIS:*



Is there any historic hostilities between Baluch and Turks/Turkic people?


----------



## Zibago

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *Women throw off their niqabs after the Syrian Kurds liberate them from ISIS:*


Isnt wearing Burqa already illegal in Turkey?
http://www.news.com.au/national/bur...s/news-story/e29a9d15c79af75b0e2c6bd0fa98e316


----------



## Zibago

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> *Women throw off their niqabs after the Syrian Kurds liberate them from ISIS:*


Are these women Kurds or Arabs?


----------



## Falcon29

Zibago said:


> Are these women Kurds or Arabs?



It's old, dates back to Ayn-al-Arab. Anyway, head scarves is part of Islamic religion, as well as Jewish religion. Of course the internet attracts the weirdest people among the Abrahamic religions, that are in denial, and only use their religion to spread hatred towards other people. It's so lame and low.

It just shows religion is used to amass more territory, influence and wealth. They know it's man made, but it's good use to claim all these lands are 'Jewish', 'Christian' or 'Islamic'. The good hearted people will leave these religions. The pricks will still identify for those purposes mentioned above. So you have to deal with tons of morons like that online, especially on this forum.


----------



## Timur

الأعرابي said:


> Is there any historic hostilities between Baluch and Turks/Turkic people?



look at her posts.. pro iranian and pro kurdish yezidi.. and now think about it what she really is..


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741750054856327168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741804212049305600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741759192239902720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad terrorists again bombed market in Idlib, killing 35:












The only difference between Assad and ISIS is that ISIS does not starve kids.

According to Hezbollah propagandist Elijah Magnier, there are 15,000 Hezbies in Syria. 1,400 killed and 8000 wounded.

http://www.alraimedia.com/ar/article/special-reports/2016/06/11/686316/nr/syria


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> The only difference between Assad and ISIS is that ISIS does not starve kids.



They're withholding food from people in Fallujah as well as kids unless they join IS. News says that now 90K children are left in the city, with the article bellow you can figure out how they can get many of them to join.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/battle-fal...e-food-lure-starving-civilians-enlist-1564169

Battle for Fallujah: Isis fighters use food to lure starving civilians to enlist


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> They're withholding food from people in Fallujah as well as kids unless they join IS. News says that now 90K children are left in the city, with the article bellow you can figure out how they can get many of them to join.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/battle-fal...e-food-lure-starving-civilians-enlist-1564169
> 
> Battle for Fallujah: Isis fighters use food to lure starving civilians to enlist


Fairy tales. There is no any evidence of starvation in ISIS areas unless they are encircled by Assadists.

Meanwhile Assad terrorists also bombed Maarat an Numan.






Both Idlib and Maarat Numan are very far from frontlines. Its pure terror for sake of terror.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Fairy tales. There is no any evidence of starvation in ISIS areas unless they are encircled by Assadists.
> 
> Meanwhile Assad terrorists also bombed Maarat an Numan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Idlib and Maarat Numan are very far from frontlines. Its pure terror for sake of terror.





Why am I not surprised. Every time you don't like a source or that source proves you wrong you ignor it. As for Isis starving civilians. You're right they are angels, they would never starve civilians, they just burn people alive, crush them with tanks, throw them in acid, drag them behind cars, ect.


As for all of those "market bombings" funny how Iraq also gets hit with them, has been for many years mostly due to suicide bombers but it's always easy to point fingers at "Assadists".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Why am I not surprised. Every time you don't like a source or that source proves you wrong you ignor it. As for Isis starving civilians. You're right they are angels, they would never starve civilians,


Ive seen plenty of civilians starved by Assad, none starved by ISIS.



> You're right they are angels,


I never said they are angels, on contrary. They are scum like Assad. In scum index if Assad is 3765, ISIS will be 3761.



> they just burn people alive, crush them with tanks, throw them in acid, drag them behind cars, ect.


Assadists do all this in much bigger numbers. 



> As for all of those "market bombings" funny how Iraq also gets hit with them, has been for many years mostly due to suicide bombers but it's always easy to point fingers at "Assadists".


When market is blown in Iraq its called terror. Here market is bombed by Assad its same exactly terror.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> When market is blown in Iraq its called terror. Here market is bombed by Assad its same exactly terror.



By this definition, then you should agree that U.S, Israel, Britain are terror states. Of course, let's hear all your usual excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> By this definition, then you should agree that U.S, Israel, Britain are terror states. Of course, let's hear all your usual excuses.


None randomly bombs civilian areas.


----------



## Barrel Bomb

Hello, all al-Qaeda and ISIS fanboys. Hard times are awaiting you aboard as your nonsense will be barrel bombed by now!



500 said:


> Assad terrorists again bombed market in Idlib, killing 35:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between Assad and ISIS is that ISIS does not starve kids.
> 
> According to Hezbollah propagandist Elijah Magnier, there are 15,000 Hezbies in Syria. 1,400 killed and 8000 wounded.
> 
> http://www.alraimedia.com/ar/article/special-reports/2016/06/11/686316/nr/syria


It is quite amazing how they manage to create more propaganda material each day. Millions of refugees have fled the war zones - still al-Qaeda claims there are civilians en masse. Very funny how the guys on your both pictures are almost all of the same age. I think they are al-Qaeda terrorists. Do you like al-Qaeda? Do you want them to create their caliphate next to Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> None randomly bombs civilian areas.





https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/27/israel-responsible-gaza-strikes-un-schools-ban-ki-moon


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mi...-hit-israeli-strike-four-dead-40-hurt-n161086



As usual you will deny it even happen or you will somehow justify it.










Quick post that redicolous picture that you always posted of civilians 'calmly' watching Israel level neighborhoods into rubble.


Moreover, it's funny how every time civilians are killed in Syria you are quick to blame the "Assadists" and Russians yet you know very well that the FSA and other terrorist organizations fire heavy mortars, MLRSs and use IEDs as well as suicide bombers against civilians but hey, it's easier just to blame everything on Syrian and Russian forces.



Iraq has been plagued by market bombings for years, thank god Russia does not fly over over Iraq because people like you and the western press would blame Russia for those bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/27/israel-responsible-gaza-strikes-un-schools-ban-ki-moon
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mi...-hit-israeli-strike-four-dead-40-hurt-n161086
> 
> As usual you will deny it even happen or you will somehow justify it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 310093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick post that redicolous picture that you always posted of civilians 'calmly' watching Israel level neighborhoods into rubble.
> 
> 
> Moreover, it's funny how every time civilians are killed in Syria you are quick to blame the "Assadists" and Russians yet you know very well that the FSA and other terrorist organizations fire heavy mortars, MLRSs and use IEDs as well as suicide bombers against civilians but hey, it's easier just to blame everything on Syrian and Russian forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq has been plagued by market bombings for years, thank god Russia does not fly over over Iraq because people like you and the western press would blame Russia for those bombings.


There were no any random bombings. Israel targeted specific buildings after prior warning with very precise bombs:






In Gaza Israel went even further:






First phone call warning. Then small warning missile. Then hit.

In case of rocket attacks from populated areas situation was complicated and Israel forced to react quick. Ditto during urban battles:






Still no any random bombs.

Assad on the other hand randomly drops bombs deep behind the frontlines. Just to punish and terrorize people.

Thats why we have 400 K killed, over 1 million people demographic loss, over 10 million refugees just in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Last night Zanki repelled 2378th regime attack on Mallah farms (I lost count how many times the attacked there). Funny yet some claim there is all Nusra (and Ahrar).

Note north Aleppo area is most crazy bombed by Russians in past month.


----------



## Barrel Bomb

500 said:


> Last night Zanki repelled 2378th regime attack on Mallah farms (I lost count how many times the attacked there). Funny yet some claim there is all Nusra (and Ahrar).
> 
> Note north Aleppo area is most crazy bombed by Russians in past month.


So they aren´t Islamist terrorists because there are hundreds of groups and they all fight together and shell civilians?

rt com /news/345457-syria-terrorists-aleppo-nusra/

sana sy /en/?p=77063

SDF declares neutrality with Syrian government:

almasdarnews com /article/us-backed-rebels-declare-neutrality-syrian-arab-army/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Syrian Arab Air Force drops leaflets over Tabqa (Updated)













 Picture 2 ( dead terrorist in Pic)



Barrel Bomb said:


> Got a source?


Talking to me?
If yes, Updated with link


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742334001436884992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel Bomb

Got a source?


----------



## Barrel Bomb

Aero said:


> Talking to me?
> If yes, Updated with link


It´s a claim without source. The pictures of the "leaflets" appeared already in 2015. So, it may be true but probably isn´t. Anyway, Syria does not obtain approval for anything they do in their country. And the Russians would probably drop such leaflets themselves without Putin´s and Lavrov´s friendly overtures towards the West that have achieved little while caused unbombed terrorists rebuilding their defenses and resupplying their buddies and even launching offensives across the country. Hopefully, it´s over now!
Lavrov was clear cut when he announced the new Aleppo campaign, after Russia suspended its new Syria campaign that was scheduled for May 25th, when the US called on the terrorists to respect the CoH.

Update:
That one in the middle is a typical SyAAF leaflet.


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> It´s a claim without source. The pictures of the "leaflets" appeared already in 2015. So, it may be true but probably isn´t. Anyway, Syria does not obtain approval for anything they do in their country. And the Russians would probably drop such leaflets themselves without Putin´s and Lavrov´s friendly overtures towards the West that have have achieved little while caused unbombed terrorists rebuilding their defenses and resupplying their buddies and even launching offensives across the country. Hopefully, it´s over now!
> Lavrov was clear cut when he announced the new Aleppo campaign, after Russia suspended its new Syria campaign that was scheduled for May 25th, when the US called on the terrorists to respect the CoH.


In order to drop barrel bombs on his people Assad needs Russian technicians, spare parts and money. Thats why Assad will obey anything they tell him.


----------



## Barrel Bomb

500 said:


> In order to drop barrel bombs on his people Assad needs Russian technicians, spare parts and money. Thats why Assad will obey anything they tell him.


So you are spreading your fairy tales about barrel bombs and targeting civilians while 70 % of the casualties produced by the Israeli airforce are civilian?

vox com /2014/7/30/5937119/palestinian-civilian-casualties-gaza-israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> So you are spreading your fairy tales about barrel bombs and targeting civilians while 70 % of the casualties produced by the Israeli airforce are civilian?
> 
> vox com /2014/7/30/5937119/palestinian-civilian-casualties-gaza-israel


Palestinians dont have a regular army so they can declare anyone they like a civilian. Thats why most reliable is compare total casualties: 

10 K in 30 years in Israel/Palestine. 
400 K, over million demographic loss , 10 million refugees in 5 years in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel Bomb

500 said:


> Palestinians dont have a regular army so they can declare anyone they like a civilian. Thats why most reliable is compare total casualties:
> 
> 10 K in 30 years in Israel/Palestine.
> 400 K, over million demographic loss , 10 million refugees in 5 years in Syria.


It is an UN figure (Israeli claim: 50 %, which isn´t really presentable)
Syrian refugees flee from Western backed terrorists. Without foreign support for terrorists, the war would have been over long ago. It is funny how you speak of 10 million refugees and then claim the Syrians bomb civilians. Most of the refugees fled to government held areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

500 said:


> Ive seen plenty of civilians starved by Assad, none starved by ISIS.



ISIS has a knack for beheading, sex slaves. gays thrown off buildings and children forced to be suicide bombs

ISIS fails in major night offensive on Syrian Army supply road to Western Raqqa

Soldiers of the SAA uploaded proof of the battle, posting images of the dead Islamic State fighters from the deadly clashes of the night before:

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ensive-syrian-army-supply-road-western-raqqa/ | Al-Masdar News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> It is an UN figure (Israeli claim: 50 %, which isn´t really presentable)


UN just took Hamas data. Israel did not identify names of all militants.



> Syrian refugees flee from Western backed terrorists. Without foreign support for terrorists, the war would have been over long ago. It is funny how you speak of 10 million refugees and then claim the Syrians bomb civilians. Most of the refugees fled to government held areas.


They flee from Assad's terrorists barrel bombs. If ur town was barrel bombed u would also flee.

As for foreign support. As u can see rebels in Homs and Ghouta hold for 5 years being totally surrounded. What would Assad do without foreign mercenaries, billions and weapons?

P.S. If you are really Syrian, u must be totally sick to name urself after a terror weapon which murdered tens of thousands of ur fellow civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Palestinians dont have a regular army so they can declare anyone they like a civilian. Thats why most reliable is compare total casualties:
> 
> 10 K in 30 years in Israel/Palestine.
> 400 K, over million demographic loss , 10 million refugees in 5 years in Syria.



Oh, so Syrian terrorists and Islamists have a "regular army"? Just...stop, man, just fucking stop. Enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Oh, so Syrian terrorists and Islamists have a "regular army"? Just...stop, man, just fucking stop. Enough.


Thats why I am talking about total number of casualties in both cases + refugees and demographic loss.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Thats why I am talking about total number of casualties in both cases + refugees and demographic loss.



At least a troll like superboy is *funny*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> UN just took Hamas data.


Why would they do so?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> At least a troll like superboy is *funny*


In contrast to u I dont find this war funny.



Aero said:


> Why would they do so?


Because Hamas is the only authority in Gaza. Thats also double standards of UN. When it comes to Syria they admitted its very hard to verify who was civilian who not and only gave total number of killed. But when it came to Gaza they just swallowed Palestinian data about civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel Bomb

500 said:


> UN just took Hamas data. Israel did not identify names of all militants.


I don´t think so. However, it is evident that Israeli airstrikes do not harm Hamas but civilians. I am even going further and claim that the Israeli Zionists hazard the consequences of Hamas rocket attacks for Israeli citizens. While the Israeli government was involved in the creation of Hamas in order to eliminate Egypt´s influence they have undertaken nothing to get rid of them so far. They need Hamas in order to have threats which they can use to demand more US military aid.




500 said:


> They flee from Assad's terrorists barrel bombs. If ur town was barrel bombed u would also flee.
> 
> As for foreign support. As u can see rebels in Homs and Ghouta hold for 5 years being totally surrounded. What would Assad do without foreign mercenaries, billions and weapons?
> 
> P.S. If you are really Syrian, u must be totally sick to name urself after a terror weapon which murdered tens of thousands of ur fellow civilians.


Where are these 10 million refugees now? Are they staying there, waiting for the next barrel bomb? 

Estimated number of barrel bomb posts by "500": 11711 
Number of proofs provided: 0

BTW: I am a German who expresses his support for Syria

History lesson: Barrel Bombs were invented by Zionists in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> I don´t think so. However, it is evident that Israeli airstrikes do not harm Hamas but civilians.


In 2009 Gaza war Israel claimed in the beginning it killed 709 Hamas terrorists while Hamas claimed ridiculous numbers like 50 or so.

But later they actually admitted the Israeli number:

_Fathi Hamad told the London-based newspaper Al-Hayat that "They say it was the people who paid the toll of that war, but aren’t we [Hamas] part of this people?"He added: "Furthermore, on the second day of the war, Israel targeted police headquarters and 250 martyrs fell and they were affiliated to Hamas and other factions. In addition, about 200-300 members of Al-Qassam Brigades died martyrs as well as 150 security officers; the rest of the victims were civilians."_

250+300+150=700



> I am even going further and claim that the Israeli Zionists hazard the consequences of Hamas rocket attacks for Israeli citizens. While the Israeli government was involved in the creation of Hamas in order to eliminate Egypt´s influence they have undertaken nothing to get rid of them so far. They need Hamas in order to have threats which they can use to demand more US military aid.


Nice conspiracy stories. Now lets back to facts: every 2 months Assad kills more than Israel in 30 years.



> Where are these 10 million refugees now? Are they staying there, waiting for the next barrel bomb?


They fled wherever they could.



> Estimated number of barrel bomb posts by "500": 11711
> Number of proofs provided: 0


U deny barrel bombs? Really?








> BTW: I am a German who expresses his support for Syria


So u are a false flagger? As German u must be even more ashamed to support person who indiscriminately bombs and starves towns, mass tortures and gasses people.



> History lesson: Barrel Bombs were invented by Zionists in 1948


History lesson: in 1948 there were no guided bombs. (there was very little number of amateur anti ship guided bombs to be precise)


----------



## Barrel Bomb

500 said:


> In 2009 Gaza war Israel claimed in the beginning it killed 709 Hamas terrorists while Hamas claimed ridiculous numbers like 50 or so.
> 
> But later they actually admitted the Israeli number:
> 
> _Fathi Hamad told the London-based newspaper Al-Hayat that "They say it was the people who paid the toll of that war, but aren’t we [Hamas] part of this people?"He added: "Furthermore, on the second day of the war, Israel targeted police headquarters and 250 martyrs fell and they were affiliated to Hamas and other factions. In addition, about 200-300 members of Al-Qassam Brigades died martyrs as well as 150 security officers; the rest of the victims were civilians."_
> 
> 250+300+150=700


So they bombed police officers? What´s your point?




500 said:


> Nice conspiracy stories. Now lets back to facts: every 2 months Assad kills more than Israel in 30 years.


See? You can learn from Assad how to fight terrorists.




500 said:


> They fled wherever they could.


If they didn´t flee, they aren´t refugees. So, they fled. No civilians there, got it?




500 said:


> U deny barrel bombs? Really?


This is apparently a normal, regular bomb on a counter-terrorism mission.




500 said:


> So u are a false flagger? As German u must be even more ashamed to support person who indiscriminately bombs and starves towns, mass tortures and gasses people.


Crazy conspiracy with your strange "30.000" pics of unknown origin.




500 said:


> History lesson: in 1948 there were no guided bombs. (there was very little number of amateur anti ship guided bombs to be precise)


The Germans had guided bombs and missiles. There was even a guided V2 variant. German guided anti-ship bombs were controlled with a TV and a joystick.
However, having no guided bombs does not require to make barrel bombs with nails and glass, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Palestinians dont have a regular army so they can declare anyone they like a civilian. Thats why most reliable is compare total casualties:
> 
> 10 K in 30 years in Israel/Palestine.
> 400 K, over million demographic loss , 10 million refugees in 5 years in Syria.


What about Lebanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> So they bombed police officers? What´s your point?


These "police officers" are all Hamas members.



> See? You can learn from Assad how to fight terrorists.


Assad kills tenfolds more but his country is total disarray.
Israel killed little and country is fine.
*
Thus ur favorite Assad is good only in killing people. In fighting terror (and anything else beside civilians) he total failure.*



> If they didn´t flee, they aren´t refugees. So, they fled. No civilians there, got it?


10 million fled, 400 killed. You want to keep bombing untill all flee or will be dead. Typical Nazi terrorist policies.



> The Germans had guided bombs and missiles. There was even a guided V2 variant. German guided anti-ship bombs were controlled with a TV and a joystick.


All V2 were "guided" but still their CEP was over 1 km. Similarly when Germans tried to use guided bombs vs ground targets they failed miserably.



> However, having no guided bombs does not require to make barrel bombs with nails and glass, etc.


You should tell that to Assad, althouh all bombs are murdering. Improvised bombs were used first in WW2.



JEskandari said:


> What about Lebanese.


Much less number.



500 said:


> Looks like one T-90 was captured by rebels and another T-90 sent to low earth orbit by TOW:


Capture of T-90 is confirmed 100%.

Destruction of T-90 on 9 Jun - very high probability.






Today seems another T-90 was hit by a TOW:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Much less number.


I knew you only precisely bomb battlefields.






Statistics talk for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> I knew you only precisely bomb battlefields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics talk for itself


Israel precisely bombs everywhere. Thats why despite huge number of strikes (over 10,000) there were little casualties). Statistics talk for itself:


----------



## ultron

terrible scene of a child after Assheadynasty bombing of northern Homs today







Assheadynasty bomb East Ghouta today







Assheadynasty bomb Idlib city today


----------



## ultron

SSNP T-72AV TURMS-T

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ck0KfRCW0AAtx3K.jpg


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

cluster bomb attack on Hayan today


----------



## beast89

@ultron nice to have you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-fires-new-missile-east-ghouta/


----------



## beast89

the string of assassinations continues JN commander Abo Ali al-Muhajir taken out in Idlib. Al qadea and their "moderate" rebels brothers suffer heavy losses in failed assualt in south Aleppo. They are going to try again


----------



## ultron

beast89 said:


> the string of assassinations continues JN commander Abo Ali al-Muhajir taken out in Idlib. Al qadea and their "moderate" rebels brothers suffer heavy losses in failed assualt in south Aleppo. They are going to try again




Looks like a power struggle between different Sunni Islamist factions in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Israel precisely bombs everywhere. Thats why despite huge number of strikes (over 10,000) there were little casualties). Statistics talk for itself:


Hezbollah precisely fired rockets every where that's why despite the huge number of rockets fired everywhere (more than 20000) there was so little casualties on civilian . 
do you want we calculate the ratio of civilian to armed force casualties . by the way what about the injured ?


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/darraya-rebels-lose-three-top-commanders-battles-intensify/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743171332402257920


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> Looks like a power struggle between different Sunni Islamist factions in Idlib.


Sunnis love power they can kill even kids for power actually they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Malik Alashter said:


> Sunnis love power they can kill even kids for power actually they did.




And not to mention, in Syria most Sunnis are killed by Sunnis.


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> And not to mention, in Syria most Sunnis are killed by Sunnis.


I told for power they can any thing every thing a sick mentality that sickening the world today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

incendiary bombing on Anadan tonight


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743220925542318081


----------



## beast89

Total rebel collapse in Latakia. Turkey may given up support to the rebels


----------



## 500

Another victim of Soleimaini pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

New fighter will change him...iran is huge country.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## ultron

incendiary bombing of Babis in western Aleppo






incendiary bombing on Anadan


----------



## ultron

Assheadynasty captured Sharorah and Hayat and Hajar in Latakia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today






Huraytan today






Erbin today











Daraya today


----------



## ultron

northern Aleppo today


----------



## ultron

Assheadynasty captured Shayr Al-Nimr, Majbal Abu ‘Ali, Nawarah in Latakia


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Destruction of T-90 on 9 Jun - *very high probability*.
> Today seems another T-90 was hit by a TOW:


Don't kid yourself. TOW is practically ineffective against even older T-90As syrian Army possess.



ultron said:


> terrible scene of a child after Assheadynasty bombing of northern Homs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assheadynasty bomb East Ghouta today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assheadynasty bomb Idlib city today


Welcome back, thread will run again but "Why you get banned so often?"
Due to too many posts?


----------



## ultron

Assheadynasty captured Sandreen in Latakia


----------



## Serpentine

Friends of yesterday, enemies of today.

The so called Free Syrian Army and ISIS celebrating in Raqqa in December 2013. ISIS became the bad guy only when it started fighting 'Moderate-not rebels' for money and land. They are still the same ideologically tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hacibin

It was the first times of ISIS emergement. The sign they're using is you know the seal of prophet Muhammed. People back than didn't know about awfulness of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

There's reports of bloody clashes between Assheads and Hezbollah in Aleppo's countryside

https://m.reddit.com/r/syriancivilw...llah_fighters_reportedly_kill_several_saa_in/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

hacibin said:


> It was the first times of ISIS emergement. The sign they're using is you know the seal of prophet Muhammed. People back than didn't know about awfulness of ISIS.



Oh, how innocent of them. Poor guys didn't know what ISIS is, but fought shoulder to shoulder with its fighters (back then it was JMWA which later merged with ISI) in Menegh airport and northern Aleppo. Poor poor moderates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

last two has been bad for rebels. Full collapse in Latakia, fail nusra offensive in south aleppo twice, stalemate with their ISIS brothers in north aleppo, multiple IED assassinations on various different rebel commanders, faylaq al-rahman getting destroyed in eastern ghouta upwards of 35 fighters.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Oh, how innocent of them. Poor guys didn't know what ISIS is, but fought shoulder to shoulder with its fighters (back then it was JMWA which later merged with ISI) in Menegh airport and northern Aleppo. Poor poor moderates.


Houla
Banias
Ghouta chemical attack

Each of these crimes is much worse than all ISIS crimes combined. Assadist (Syrian Baath) supporter is last one who has right to talk about ISIS (Iraqi Baath).



Aero said:


> Don't kid yourself. TOW is practically ineffective against even older T-90As syrian Army possess.


T-90 is nothing but rebranded T-72 which was destroyed by hundreds even by much lighter systems than TOW.


----------



## Barrel Bomb

*The Fake Barrel Bomb Thread where ammunition depots are babies*



500 said:


> Houla
> Banias
> Ghouta chemical attack
> 
> Each of these crimes is much worse than all ISIS crimes combined. Assadist (Syrian Baath) supporter is last one who has right to talk about ISIS (Iraqi Baath).












500 said:


> T-90 is nothing but rebranded T-72 which was destroyed by hundreds even by much lighter systems than TOW.


You have no idea what you are talking about.


Nonsense barrel bombed.

Syrian "Rebels" AA-System:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> T-90 is nothing but rebranded T-72 which was destroyed by hundreds even by much lighter systems than TOW.



Well I know that it is right side of tank (Left was hit) but doesn't seem a barbecue to me as you are saying.










Barrel Bomb said:


> Syrian "Rebels" AA-System:


----------



## 500

Barrel Bomb said:


> *The Fake Barrel Bomb Thread where ammunition depots are babies*



This is nothing but a report by site Infowars.com, which is ran by Alex Jones conspiracy degenerate.

http://www.infowars.com/neutron-bombs-used-in-yemen/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Hayan today






Daraya today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743759506002239488


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743844849179308032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743843876490838020


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743848728935665665
Aleppo city today


----------



## الأعرابي

Barrel Bomb said:


> *The Fake Barrel Bomb Thread where ammunition depots are babies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Nonsense barrel bombed.
> 
> Syrian "Rebels" AA-System:



Last pic is a poorly made photoshop, he's not firing the MG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

khalsa, zetan and barnah are liberated


----------



## ultron

Rastan today






Aleppo city today
















Harbinafsah today






Khan Shih today


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city yesterday






rebels captured some arms 






Talbisah yesterday


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Houla
> Banias
> Ghouta chemical attack
> 
> Each of these crimes is much worse than all ISIS crimes combined. Assadist (Syrian Baath) supporter is last one who has right to talk about ISIS (Iraqi Baath).
> 
> 
> T-90 is nothing but rebranded T-72 which was destroyed by hundreds even by much lighter systems than TOW.



How does it feel that all you can do is sit back and cry while we kill your terrorists? And how does it feel that after we are done with them, we will help the Syrians get revenge for each and every word of support you provided to the rebels. In blood. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/russia-ignores-warnings-bombs-u-s-backed-syrian-rebel-group/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Dr.Thrax said:


> The Modi comment was not directed at you but at @Aero. I was replying to him, not you.
> 
> Nusra's leaders are bad people. A lot of their fighters aren't.
> 
> Funny how you talk about fallen Taliban leaders when Iran has been funding the Taliban yet you still worship Iran. Fun fact for you, he was in Iran a month before his death. Go figure.
> 
> Ahrar al Sham doesn't kill or massacre people. Al Zara is under Ahrar al Sham control, no civilians were purposely killed. Even then, the fighters who posed with dead *female fighters'* bodies were reprimanded.
> 
> Ahrar has NOT apostatized anyone. If they have, then why aren't the massacring people in Sahl al Ghab? Fua'a? Kefarya? Unlike regime, Ahrar doesn't even shell the people whom you say they consider kafirs.
> 
> Now you can be stuck in your own little world, but most Syrians want Sharia law.
> 
> Nusra has hurt the revolution. So have Alloush's actions and the infighting in Eastern Ghouta. But I was making a point. YPG and Nusra are closer together in actions than Ahrar and Nusra. Does that mean YPG and Nusra are the same? No.
> 
> Arab nationalists are the cancer of the Arab world.
> 
> Now back to you, @Aero
> I'm sure there is some world leader out there whom you hate. That same world leader is also welcomed by red carpets. Just like Modi. Being welcomed by red carpets doesn't make you a good person, especially when you incite sectarian riots and do nothing to stop them.
> 
> 
> Here is the ultimate irony of the Middle East:
> Israel, an enemy of the Syrian people, has provided Syrians in Quneitara with aid. This is on top of helping wounded fighters from all sides and civilians, as well as striking Hezbollah.
> Israel has done more for the Syrian people than Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, world powers are pussying out at the thought of doing airdrops when Israelis have free reign over all of Syrian airspace.
> What a screwed up world.


Yap, and that's what the plan is, i.e. to include Syria in Israel. Right from first moment, its Israels play, and that's all I have to say.

All that war is to get Syria empty, so that Israel may expand into Syrian territory. Greater Israel.


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> How does it feel that all you can do is sit back and cry while we kill your terrorists? And how does it feel that after we are done with them, we will help the Syrians get revenge for each and every word of support you provided to the rebels. In blood.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/russia-ignores-warnings-bombs-u-s-backed-syrian-rebel-group/


Your Assadists were too busy cutting throats to little kids. Thats why they lost 2/3 of Syria and now fully depend of foreign help in order to preserve the remaining 1/3.

Assad loses ground in S. Aleppo which he gained thanks to scores of killed Iraqi, Iranian, Lebanese and Afghan mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiCiSi

500 said:


> Your Assadists were too busy cutting throats to little kids. Thats why they lost 2/3 of Syria and now fully depend of foreign help in order to preserve the remaining 1/3.
> 
> Assad loses ground in S. Aleppo which he gained thanks to scores of killed Iraqi, Iranian, Lebanese and Afghan mercenaries.



You still think anyone takes whatever you post seriously. Keep crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SiCiSi said:


> You still think anyone takes whatever you post seriously. Keep crying.


Says person with crying bear on his avatar. What I am saying are facts, you can only switch to kiddy personal attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today






Aleppo city today






Rastan today


----------



## UniverseWatcher

@ultron since when did you start siding the terrorist


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today


----------



## ultron

Talbisah today






Su-34 and Su-35 bombers at the Latakia airbase. A Su-34 goes on a bombing mission.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Khan Shih today


----------



## ultron

June 16 and June 17


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-detonates-massive-tunnel-bomb-east-ghouta/


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> View attachment 311533



What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744473155910115328


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> What point are you trying to make here?


Funny how Russians humiliate and mock their so called "ally".

Here another humiliation:







Russian installed border state marker at their base in Latakia. 


Hezbie casualties in past 2 weeks:
















I wonder what they are writing on graves. Died for the giraffe?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744477863391412224


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Funny how Russians humiliate and mock their so called "ally".



I don't see how it is a humiliation?


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I don't see how it is a humiliation?


Petty defence minister is calling to him a "president" like a guilty employee.

Border marker on base - meaning base now is Russian state territory 

Meanwhile Russia is bombing Syrian villages with incendiary cluster bombs

RBK-500 ZAB-2.5












Each bomb has 297 incendiary cluster elements containing Termite composition, which can melt through 3-4 mm thick steel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermite


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Petty defence minister




defense minister is hardly petty


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Petty defence minister is calling to him a "president" like a guilty employee.





What is he supposed to call him? It's common to call a president a president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744474083329474560
Aleppo city today






Daraya today











Haritan today


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744529848316661760
Assheadynasty warriors shoot ATGMs in southern Aleppo


----------



## ultron

Assheadynasty battle rebels in southern Aleppo


----------



## Oublious

500 said:


> View attachment 311533




He have sold is soul to power and now is he selling his country? Everything have a price, the russians are not fighting because he is ally.


----------



## ultron

western Aleppo today


----------



## Aero

Russian soldier died in IS terrorists VBIED attack on Syrian Army near Palmyra
Source : RT CIT



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744541000786452481




RIP Sergeant Andrey Timoshenkov


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744588105043296256


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744612679311069188


----------



## 50cent

Amirul Mo'mineen (s) said: "When the two spears (two armies) disagree in Sham, it will not come to an end except with a sign of Allah."

He was asked: "What is it, O Amirul Mo'mineen"

He said: "It is an earthquake in Sham, by which more than one hundred thousands of people will perish. Allah will make it as mercy to the believers and torment upon the unbelievers. When that occurs, you will see the riders of the grey horses with the yellow banners coming from the west until they stop at Sham. There will be great terror and red death. Then you will see a sinking of one of the villages of Damascus called Harasta. Then the son of the livers-eater will come out of the dry valley to sit on the minbar of Damascus. After that you expect the appearance of al-Mahdi (s)." ..........
. (Authentic. Hadith , Notice liver eater reference. Abu sakkar . Famous FSA cannibal in 2013he ate Syrian soldier heart His Son who will be chief of FSA he is from Abu sufyan hind in Utah Liver eater lineage .hence FSA is. Sufyan. Army . In another Hadith it is written a great earthquake will swallow whole sufyan army (FSA al nusra jaysh al Islam etc. ) Who want to attack imam mehdi army


----------



## Falcon29

galaxy_surfer said:


> Amirul Mo'mineen (s) said: "When the two spears (two armies) disagree in Sham, it will not come to an end except with a sign of Allah."
> 
> He was asked: "What is it, O Amirul Mo'mineen"
> 
> He said: "It is an earthquake in Sham, by which more than one hundred thousands of people will perish. Allah will make it as mercy to the believers and torment upon the unbelievers. When that occurs, you will see the riders of the grey horses with the yellow banners coming from the west until they stop at Sham. There will be great terror and red death. Then you will see a sinking of one of the villages of Damascus called Harasta. Then the son of the livers-eater will come out of the dry valley to sit on the minbar of Damascus. After that you expect the appearance of al-Mahdi (s)." ..........
> . (Authentic. Hadith , Notice liver eater reference. Abu sakkar . Famous FSA cannibal in 2013he ate Syrian soldier heart His Son who will be chief of FSA he is from Abu sufyan hind in Utah Liver eater lineage .hence FSA is. Sufyan. Army . In another Hadith it is written a great earthquake will swallow whole sufyan army (FSA al nusra jaysh al Islam etc. ) Who want to attack imam mehdi army



There are no horse-based armies anymore, and don't tell me it's metaphor. It's not metaphor, and all these sayings are related to disputes in the past during Abbasid era. All this was supposed to happen then or related to events then, nothing happened and it was all fabricated stories.


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> terrible scene of a child after Assheadynasty bombing of northern Homs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assheadynasty bomb East Ghouta today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assheadynasty bomb Idlib city today




asshead?? aren't you pro-assad and grunk


----------



## -SINAN-

Let's put it here for future use.







Search phrase: Fake Turkish soldier photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744612679311069188


Its not Phosphorus, its incendiary cluster bomb RBK-500 ZAB 2.5SM based on magnesium and termite composite.






Clear violation of Geneva Conventions:

1. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make the civilian population as such, individual civilians
or civilian objects the object of attack by incendiary weapons.
2. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make any military objective located within a
concentration of civilians the object of attack by air-delivered incendiary weapons.
3. It is further prohibited to make any military objective located within a concentration of civilians
the object of attack by means of incendiary weapons other than air-delivered incendiary
weapons, except when such military objective is clearly separated from the concentration of
civilians and all feasible precautions are taken with a view to limiting the incendiary effects to the
military objective and to avoiding, and in any event to minimizing, incidental loss of civilian life,
injury to civilians and damage to civilian objects.
4. It is prohibited to make forests or other kinds of plant cover the object of attack by incendiary
weapons except when such natural elements are used to cover, conceal or camouflage
combatants or other military objectives, or are themselves military objectives.

https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...A1941DC12563CD002D6DEA/FULLTEXT/IHL-84-EN.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


> Its not Phosphorus, its incendiary cluster bomb RBK-500 ZAB 2.5SM based on magnesium and termite composite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear violation of Geneva Conventions:
> 
> 1. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make the civilian population as such, individual civilians
> or civilian objects the object of attack by incendiary weapons.
> 2. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make any military objective located within a
> concentration of civilians the object of attack by air-delivered incendiary weapons.
> 3. It is further prohibited to make any military objective located within a concentration of civilians
> the object of attack by means of incendiary weapons other than air-delivered incendiary
> weapons, except when such military objective is clearly separated from the concentration of
> civilians and all feasible precautions are taken with a view to limiting the incendiary effects to the
> military objective and to avoiding, and in any event to minimizing, incidental loss of civilian life,
> injury to civilians and damage to civilian objects.
> 4. It is prohibited to make forests or other kinds of plant cover the object of attack by incendiary
> weapons except when such natural elements are used to cover, conceal or camouflage
> combatants or other military objectives, or are themselves military objectives.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...A1941DC12563CD002D6DEA/FULLTEXT/IHL-84-EN.pdf


You think Security Council members care about the Geneva laws? Ohhh buddy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sparkle229

500 said:


> Its not Phosphorus, its incendiary cluster bomb RBK-500 ZAB 2.5SM based on magnesium and termite composite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear violation of Geneva Conventions:
> 
> 1. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make the civilian population as such, individual civilians
> or civilian objects the object of attack by incendiary weapons.
> 2. It is prohibited in all circumstances to make any military objective located within a
> concentration of civilians the object of attack by air-delivered incendiary weapons.
> 3. It is further prohibited to make any military objective located within a concentration of civilians
> the object of attack by means of incendiary weapons other than air-delivered incendiary
> weapons, except when such military objective is clearly separated from the concentration of
> civilians and all feasible precautions are taken with a view to limiting the incendiary effects to the
> military objective and to avoiding, and in any event to minimizing, incidental loss of civilian life,
> injury to civilians and damage to civilian objects.
> 4. It is prohibited to make forests or other kinds of plant cover the object of attack by incendiary
> weapons except when such natural elements are used to cover, conceal or camouflage
> combatants or other military objectives, or are themselves military objectives.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...A1941DC12563CD002D6DEA/FULLTEXT/IHL-84-EN.pdf


Since when do they follow the Geneva convention


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744876100342456321

Quadruple Alliance battle rebels in East Ghouta


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today





















Aleppo today


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744582281013116928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744555838472323074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744551220942102533


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

Daraya today


----------



## Homajon

More than five years Syria war and there are still some people posting in this thread....how ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today











Aleppo today






Haritan today






cluster incendiary bomb on Hayan today






cluster incendiary bomb on Kafr Hamra today


----------



## 50cent

Falcon29 said:


> There are no horse-based armies anymore, and don't tell me it's metaphor. It's not metaphor, and all these sayings are related to disputes in the past during Abbasid era. All this was supposed to happen then or related to events then, nothing happened and it was all fabricated stories.





Falcon29 said:


> There are no horse-based armies anymore, and don't tell me it's metaphor. It's not metaphor, and all these sayings are related to disputes in the past during Abbasid era. All this was supposed to happen then or related to events then, nothing happened and it was all fabricated stories.


 In those times there were no advanced technologies so horse means army . Basically you are denying end times Hadith .Prophet also warned us in end times people will compete each other by building taller building and it's happening today another Hadith tells us music equipment will be on our head and it's true it's mp3 players . Muslims will be treated worst than a goat look at. Today conditions of Muslims. All these Hadith are coming true and you r in denial


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today






Haritan tonight







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745024157516238848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745016594288492544


----------



## ultron

hospital in Aleppo


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Iranians and their proxies are losing badly in Syria.

They deserve it for being arrogant and stubborn.

Iran should have struck a deal with the Saudis on Syria. Also, it shouldn't have exploited the Hazaras by using them as cannon fodder. Shame on Iran.

That said, I really don't know why the SAA is so incompetent. How is it that it keeps losing territory to al-Nusra in Aleppo? 

Talk about incompetence!

In my opinion, Jordan should send its forces into Syria and finish this war once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


need some Carl Gustav to take out this rats


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The Iranians and their proxies are losing badly in Syria.
> 
> They deserve it for being arrogant and stubborn.
> 
> Iran should have struck a deal with the Saudis on Syria. Also, it shouldn't have exploited the Hazaras by using them as cannon fodder. Shame on Iran.
> 
> That said, I really don't know why the SAA is so incompetent. How is it that it keeps losing territory to al-Nusra in Aleppo?
> 
> Talk about incompetence!
> 
> In my opinion, Jordan should send its forces into Syria and finish this war once and for all.


Its not just the SAA. South Aleppo was all Iraqi/Iranian militias. Also this war showed that Russian air force is nowhere near the USAF. They can bomb towns but cant provide effective CAS like Americans provide to Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Its not just the SAA. South Aleppo was all Iraqi/Iranian militias. Also this war showed that Russian air force is nowhere near the USAF. They can bomb towns but cant provide effective CAS like Americans provide to Kurds.




And you base this off of what? The SAA have made made vast territorial gains since the Russian air campaign.

A few F-18s dropping a bomb or two will do little compared to SU-25s, SU-34s, SU-24s, mi-28s, mi-24s, and KA-52s.

As for the Kurds success, it's because the US doesn't arm factions opposed to the Kurds while the US and many others are arming or in someway facilitating many "rebel" factions. Likewise the US is giving intelligence, training, weapons and ammunition to many groups fighting the Syrian army.


The Iraqi army does not have to worry about the FSA or dozens of other groups that the Syrian army faces yet we can see just how stellar US close air support has been in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> And you base this off of what? The SAA have made made vast territorial gains since the Russian air campaign.


Actually they made very minor gains despite swarms of Iraqi cannon fodder led by Iranian officers. 



> A few F-18s dropping a bomb or two will do little compared to SU-25s, SU-34s, SU-24s, mi-28s, mi-24s, and KA-52s.


All American strikes are done by guided bombs, while the overwhelming majority of Russian strikes are done by unguided bombs: just randomly bomb something.

You can see how ISIS on jeeps beaten Assadists tanks in open Raqqa desert recently despite Russian air support. I really dont understand how an army can lose to rag tag militia in open desert, but they are losing.



> The Iraqi army does not have to worry about the FSA or dozens of other groups that the Syrian army faces yet we can see just how stellar US close air support has been in Iraq


Since Americans started bombing in Iraq Shiites gained huge amounts of territory.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> All American strikes are done by guided bombs, while the overwhelming majority of Russian strikes are done by unguided bombs: just randomly bomb something.




GPS autopilot dropped bombs is just as accurate as precision bombs guided by humans.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> GPS autopilot dropped bombs is just as accurate as precision bombs guided by humans.


Thats total nonsense.


----------



## ultron

Quadruple Alliance captured Bahariyah in East Ghouta


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Quadruple Alliance captured Bahariyah in East Ghouta


Baharia was in Assadist hands since May 2013 (captured by first wave of Hezbies and Iraqis).


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Baharia was in Assadist hands since May 2013 (captured by first wave of Hezbies and Iraqis).




no it wasn't


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Baharia was in Assadist hands since May 2013 (captured by first wave of Hezbies and Iraqis).



So can you explain how Jaish al-Islam was fighting with full force in Baharia and announced its capture today by SAA in their media? Are they lying too?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> So can you explain how Jaish al-Islam was fighting with full force in Baharia and announced its capture today by SAA in their media? Are they lying too?


Its JAI who made gains in Baharia few days ago and Assadists trying to recover.

This is pro rebel step agency map made in May:


----------



## ultron




----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> GPS autopilot dropped bombs is just as accurate as precision bombs guided by humans.


What are you saying? 

Quadruple Alliance = ??
Care to tell .


----------



## ultron

Aero said:


> What are you saying?
> 
> Quadruple Alliance = ??
> Care to tell me.




Computer is much more accurate than human. Better have autopilot drop bomb than have a human drop bomb. 

Quadruple Alliance https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia–Syria–Iran–Iraq_coalition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> Computer is much more accurate than human. Better have autopilot drop bomb than have a human drop bomb.


I know that but it doesn't get along with your previous statement that's why i asked.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Computer is much more accurate than human. Better have autopilot drop bomb than have a human drop bomb.


Norden was actually an analogue computer and it had hard time hitting one mile size targets. Modern digital computers maybe more accurate but still its well over 100 meters CEP, while 99% of targets in Syria are few meters size and usually mobile.



Aero said:


> What are you saying?
> 
> Quadruple Alliance = ??
> Care to tell .


Quadruple = Grank = DSI = Indoeuropean etc etc


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> over 100 meters CEP


How do they still manage to reduce target population I wonder

I doubt this,it maybe ~10-50 m but more than that will largely against Air power .

Even ballistic missile are having single digit accuracy.


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today











Anadan today






Haritan today


----------



## ultron

Quadruple Alliance pound rebels in southern Aleppo


----------



## ultron




----------



## Metanoia

I am seeing reports in regards to the SAA losing a major battle resulting in a route from the Raqqa province. Any truth in it?


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> I am seeing reports in regards to the SAA losing a major battle resulting in a route from the Raqqa province. Any truth in it?


Assadissts entered Raqqa desert (for unknown reason) were ambushed by ISIS and fled.


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today






Daraya today






Hayan today






Douma today


----------



## ultron

Quadruple Alliance battle mujahideen in southern Aleppo


----------



## bsruzm

"According to Kurdish National Council of Syria, 51 PYD terrorist's, who escaped from the group's terror, took a refuge in Barzani's KRG. "PYD does not represent the will of Kurdish people and in cooperation with Asshad regime" they said in their interrogation, performed by Peshmarga. Syrian Kurds have been opposing PYD and its violations, saying the terror group does not defend the rights of Kurds nor does it represent them.

“PYD is more dangerous than Assad. Their brutality surpassed Assad," said Menal Huseyni, wife of Kurd Yekiti Party members and Kurdish activist Enver Naso, who was kidnapped by PYD terrorists.

Amnesty International sent a research team to observe the situation in the PYD-controlled area in al-Hasakah, and found many villages were entirely demolished by the terror group.

In the remaining villages, *the residents were forced to leave, sometimes threatened with being shot or targeted in US or Russian airstrikes.*

*The rights group said the victims were mainly Arab*, *but also included Turkmens and other Kurds who opposed the PYD's acts of terrorism and plans to divide Syria.*


PYD has been implementing an Israel-style tactic to change the demographic structure in the area it seized from other group: first, forcibly displace the residents, then destroy the houses with bulldozers.

Hundreds of villages in Tal Abyad, Süluk, Hamam Türkmen, and Tal Rifat were faced same violation and destruction from the terror group in northern Syria.

The US- and Russia-backed *terrorist organization killed the civilian villagers branding them Daesh members and confiscated their belongings.*

Meanwhile, cooperation between Daesh and PYD has become an open-secrete.

Daesh left many positions to PYD fighters without resistance, while PYD allowed Daesh terrorists to flee the area.

*Following the seizure by PYD, villagers are only allowed to escape to Daesh-controlled areas.*

*It also changed the name of villages and towns in northern Syria, which have had their current names for decades.*

For example, it changed the name of Manbij town to Mabuk. It also *changed the name of Mınnag airport to Serok Apo Airport.* Similar examples could be found in Aleppo, Raqqa and Tel Abyad, areas where *PYD changed Arabic names of the villages to Kurdish names.*"

*PYD militanları örgütten kaçarak Irak'a sığındı*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## .

2800 said:


>


Salam Alikum Bro Tell me who circled face are plss


----------



## 500

Details about Assadist slaughter by ISIS.

https://m.reddit.com/r/syriancivilw..._roman/?utm_source=mweb_redirect&compact=true


----------



## 500

http://images.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/career-lessons-from-game-of-thrones_237794.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Haritan today


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> http://images.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/career-lessons-from-game-of-thrones_237794.jpg



Without taking Deir Hafer, this stupid operation was bound to fail from beginning. The key to taking Tabaqa is capturing Deir Hafer, Masakenah and Al-Qadesia, so ISIS wouldn't be able to cut forces supply lines advancing towards Rasafa.


----------



## Aero

Serpentine said:


> Without taking Deir Hafer, this stupid operation was bound to fail from beginning. The key to taking Tabaqa is capturing Deir Hafer, Masakenah and Al-Qadesia, so ISIS wouldn't be able to cut forces supply lines advancing towards Rasafa.


IS don't have the capacity either after some offensive when they will advance towards ithriya there force will also deplete & they wil lost likely stall at some point.

But we can all agree what an effective usage of VBIEDs.

P.S. Sometimes I think what would have happened if SAA was in place of these terrorists & these would be the one with tanks.


----------



## ultron

northern Homs today


----------



## 50cent

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/isis-suffers-20-casualties-failed-deir-ezzor-offensive/. Isis suffer over. 20 casualties in failed offensive in diree zoier against saa


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745706744916152320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745698483827523584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745698831971532800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745542937073721344
*Bijî Kurd û Kurdistan!*


----------



## Malik Alashter

Oublious said:


> He have sold is soul to power and now is he selling his country? Everything have a price, the russians are not fighting because he is ally.


If he has sold his soul for power your erdogan has sold his soul to satan him self for power your sunni terrorist of the gulf and Iraq they already have sold theirs trust me sunni leaders worshiping satan to help them gain power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*SDF noose around ISIS in Manbij is getting tighter, says US*

http://rudaw.net/english/middleeast/syria/220620164



> The United States-led coalition against the Islamic State (ISIS) said on Wednesday that the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) coalition of Kurdish and Arab fighters it is supporting in Syria are making headway in tightening the noose around the militants in the city of Manbij.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Malik Alashter said:


> If he has sold his soul for power your erdogan has sold his soul to satan him self for power your sunni terrorist of the gulf and Iraq they already have sold theirs trust me sunni leaders worshiping satan to help them gain power.




bla bla bla... ahahaha

Go fight against isis and ask you ayatollahs for help...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Malik Alashter said:


> If he has sold his soul for power your erdogan has sold his soul to satan him self for power your sunni terrorist of the gulf and Iraq they already have sold theirs trust me sunni leaders worshiping satan to help them gain power.


Don't worry about Erdowie. He's weak now. He didn't anticipate that his Western masters will one day throw him under the bus and carve a Kurdish state out of his backyard lol.


----------



## kartal1

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Don't worry about Erdowie. He's weak now. He didn't anticipate that his Western masters will one day throw him under the bus and carve a Kurdish state out of his backyard lol.


Why you didnt answer the question I have made in Cay Bahcesi? I will ask you again. 
Do you support PKK and its other wings PJAK, YDG-H, YPG, TAK etc? YES/NO


----------



## Malik Alashter

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Don't worry about Erdowie. He's weak now. He didn't anticipate that his Western masters will one day throw him under the bus and carve a Kurdish state out of his backyard lol.


Trust me we are not worried we already got falloujah back mosul this and his forces in mosul soon will be pound by our forces.

only thing is that we just don't like to trigger a sectarian war other wise we know how to straighten them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

kartal1 said:


> Why you didnt answer the question I have made in Cay Bahcesi? I will ask you again.
> Do you support PKK and its other wings PJAK, YDG-H, YPG, TAK etc? YES/NO


No, I don't support any group in this godforsaken region. I only support myself lol.

I sympathize with the Kurds and other stateless peoples, including the Turkic Uighurs, but I only advocate peaceful self-determination. I don't like violence in any form, and that includes state violence / government-backed violence!

I hope I answered your question.


----------



## kartal1

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> No, I don't support any group in this godforsaken region. I only support myself lol.
> 
> I sympathize with the Kurds and other stateless peoples, including the Turkic Uighurs, but I only advocate peaceful self-determination. I don't like violence in any form, and that includes state violence / government-backed violence!
> 
> I hope I answered your question.


Who and what provoked the government operations in the cities in southeast Turkey?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Malik Alashter said:


> Trust me we are not worried we already got falloujah back mosul this and his forces in mosul soon will be pound by our forces.
> 
> only thing is that we just don't like to trigger a sectarian war other wise we know how to straighten them up.


I really hope Iraq emerges as a powerful country, especially Iraq proper (i.e. the southern and central regions). 

Mesopotamia / the Fertile Crescent was the center of power in the region for thousands upon thousands of years.

A powerful and independent Iraq can contain both Iranian and Turkish expansionism.

The region desperately needs a rebalancing IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I really hope Iraq emerges as a powerful country, especially Iraq proper (i.e. the southern and central regions).
> 
> Mesopotamia / the Fertile Crescent was the center of power in the region for thousands upon thousands of years.
> 
> A powerful and independent Iraq can contain both Iranian and Turkish expansionism.
> 
> The region desperately needs a rebalancing IMO.


I hope too but with these in office now that is not possible but the next election round we hope to see big difference and we still hoping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

500 said:


> Nothing lasts forever. First there were kingdoms they were overthrown and came military regimes, now its time of military regimes to be overthrown. Extremely silly to see a conspiracy here. U seriously think that without megaconspiracy Alawites would rule Syria forever?




With due respect. Disagreed. Alawites has few quantity. Just those people who are surrounding Assad , And some BLACK SHIP. Assad will never ever get the full power again. In has many facts. In Syria only few area is under control by Assad by the help of US and Rusia Nd Iran. But Major arena still now captured by the rebel group . This is a war situation. Assad knows very well - Syria 9 Al-shams) is out of control for him and for his regime. Now they( US+RUssia_Iran_Assad ) just trying to dely the the ultimate solution. However they know very well- It also out of control. They just want to continuse the war for some global issues on the benifit of the west.


----------



## ultron

Talbisah today


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Without taking Deir Hafer, this stupid operation was bound to fail from beginning. The key to taking Tabaqa is capturing Deir Hafer, Masakenah and Al-Qadesia, so ISIS wouldn't be able to cut forces supply lines advancing towards Rasafa.


Aleppo is 99% Sunni, Raqqa is 100% Sunni, I really dont know what Alawites and Shiites were thinking when entered there.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Aleppo is 99% Sunni, Raqqa is 100% Sunni, I really dont know what Alawites and Shiites were thinking when entered there.



Unlike you and Syrian rebels with extreme sectarian mindset, I don't care about cities being Sunni or not. If they are captured by terror groups, it's everyone's moral duty to liberate it. Number of Sunnis living in a city doesn't mean Nusra or ISIS or Uzbek or Chechen terrorists should hold them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

500 said:


> Aleppo is 99% Sunni, Raqqa is 100% Sunni, I really dont know what Alawites and Shiites were thinking when entered there.


What happened ma non-gentile brah ------ you are the one on this forum ho always keeps on lecturing , how much terrorists are bad and bla bla------ lets make your brothers in arms squeal like pig-s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

bsruzm said:


> Degenerate dogs!


refrain from name calling and racist hatred
this issue is NOT open for discussion
this time your offending post is removed 

you will get infraction without warning... this goes for whoever thanked your offensive post as well


THANKYOU for your understanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city today








500 said:


> Aleppo is 99% Sunni, Raqqa is 100% Sunni, I really dont know what Alawites and Shiites were thinking when entered there.




reported for sectarianism


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/senior-jihadi-commander-killed-aleppo/


----------



## bsruzm

*PYD arrests 300 youths for Assad regime*

"Under the agreement, youths from areas controlled by PYD forces, including Afrin, would be arrested by PYD and handed over to regime forces.

Following the detention, all 300 youths were taken to Medina Sinai for handing over to the regime.

While the youths were detained under deserter rules, the PYD members were exempted from compulsory military training by Assad.

*The youths' families protested the mass arrest*, arguing that Assad would send their children to fight on the front lines, essentially sending them to death."


----------



## beast89

fallen captagon fuelled jihadis from south aleppo from last week. Died for that gulfie paycheck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> fallen captagon fuelled jihadis from south aleppo from last week. Died for that gulfie paycheck


Lol killed for just 100 dollars per month that's average jihad salary in syria


----------



## Aero

galaxy_surfer said:


> Lol killed for just 100 dollars per month that's average jihad salary in syria


$100 is still expensive , religious fanatics die for FREE.


----------



## 50cent

2 more head of terrorist organization killed for 100 dollars per month and ajnad sham emir of aleppo Mohammad kafroma and nusra head Mohammad mansour al marouf aka Abu abdullah al jabbal. Wanted death for other but death got them


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Unlike you and Syrian rebels with extreme sectarian mindset, I don't care about cities being Sunni or not. If they are captured by terror groups, it's everyone's moral duty to liberate it. Number of Sunnis living in a city doesn't mean Nusra or ISIS or Uzbek or Chechen terrorists should hold them.


You may say "dont care" but its Alawites and Shiites are only ones who fight for Assad. Iraqis, Iranians Afghans in south, Alawi Desert hawks in east, Alawi tigers in north.

And its Assad who made this war extremely sectarian first by literally slaughtering kids in Houla and Banias and then by inviting Shia mercenaries from around the globe.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> You may say "dont care" but its Alawites and Shiites are only ones who fight for Assad. Iraqis, Iranians Afghans in south, Alawi Desert hawks in east, Alawi tigers in north.
> 
> And its Assad who made this war extremely sectarian first by literally slaughtering kids in Houla and Banias and then by inviting Shia mercenaries from around the globe.




Reported for sectarianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


it's totally unacceptable that ISIS can freely travel up and down this road, after beating SAA/Grank alliance (RIP to the martyred) 


they should have a Mi-24 Hind going up and down that road right now hunting these rats.

wish they had a squadron of OV-10D, it's cheap to fly, it's deadly, it's got respectable speed, and it's got long range. the 



http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/ov-10-broncos-were-sent-to-fight-isis-and-they-kicked-a-1764407068


----------



## 50cent

third class loser terrorist propaganda lol u need a brain for propaganda for getting sympathet comments worldwide which they lack Claims child burned due to Russian airstrikes. Actually a Jordanian girl with a skin condition
The



C130 said:


> it's totally unacceptable that ISIS can freely travel up and down this road, after beating SAA/Grank alliance (RIP to the martyred)
> 
> 
> they should have a Mi-24 Hind going up and down that road right now hunting these rats.
> 
> wish they had a squadron of OV-10D, it's cheap to fly, it's deadly, it's got respectable speed, and it's got long range. the
> 
> 
> 
> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/ov-10-broncos-were-sent-to-fight-isis-and-they-kicked-a-1764407068


No Russians were killed these bastards terrorist r worst form of liars otherwise Russians defence mod would confirm these


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You may say "dont care" but its Alawites and Shiites are only ones who fight for Assad. Iraqis, Iranians Afghans in south, Alawi Desert hawks in east, Alawi tigers in north.
> 
> And its Assad who made this war extremely sectarian first by literally slaughtering kids in Houla and Banias and then by inviting Shia mercenaries from around the globe.



Unlike terrorist groups who are 99.99999% Sunni, a huge chunk of SAA is made up of Sunnis. The most prominent Syrian commander, Suhail al-Hassan is Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Biggest terrorist supporter journalist hadialabdullah and fellow gang mates brutally injured by ied setup by fellow terrorist. Karma strikes back I hope he survives


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746077553773928452


Serpentine said:


> Unlike terrorist groups who are 99.99999% Sunni, a huge chunk of SAA is made up of Sunnis. The most prominent Syrian commander, Suhail al-Hassan is Sunni.




Is Suheil Hassan Sunni? He's from Jableh. I thought he is Alawite.


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> Is Suheil Hassan Sunni? He's from Jableh. I thought he is Alawite.



Haven't asked him personally, but based on what I have seen on social media till now, he is a Sunni. Still, this doesn't change the major point here: That Sunnis are present in Syrian army in big numbers, but rebels are almost exclusively Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

would aleppo fall after ramazan....so i heard from a syrian friend.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Unlike you and Syrian rebels with extreme sectarian mindset, I don't care about cities being Sunni or not. If they are captured by terror groups, it's everyone's moral duty to liberate it. Number of Sunnis living in a city doesn't mean Nusra or ISIS or Uzbek or Chechen terrorists should hold them.


So are you fine with Sunni countries holding Iraqi or Iranian cities then?


----------



## ultron

Dr.Thrax said:


> So are you fine with Sunni countries holding Iraqi or Iranian cities then?




Only if they do not point 1 finger up at the sky, do not shout Allah hu akbar, do not blow up people, do not force convert people to Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Unlike terrorist groups who are 99.99999% Sunni


In he beginning many protesters were not Sunni, but then Assad slaughters made minorities to afraid of the revenge. As I said he tried hard to turn it into a sectarian war and he succeed.



> a huge chunk of SAA is made up of Sunnis.


They are poor drafted by force slaves. In fact currently only Sunnis which can be used in offensives are poor rightless Palestinians (mainly commies from PFLP). And because of low morale their performance is extremely poor even by Syrian standards.



> The most prominent Syrian commander, Suhail al-Hassan is Sunni.


Heh, that shows how little u know. He is a 100% Alawi with heavy Alawi accent.

I dont talk anything when for no reason. I ask Arab friends to identify accents on videos. Thats how I know that beside few failed Palestinian offensives all were done by Alawis and Shiites.



ali_raza said:


> would aleppo fall after ramazan....so i heard from a syrian friend.


1) Aleppo is a huge 2+ million city. Neither side can take it fully anytime soon.
2) If Assad will get large reinforcements from Iran he can encircle it, but it will only increase the suffer of civilians and wont affect much the rebels inside the city.
3) If Alawites and Shiites who are foreigners to Aleppo province will leave the city it will fall within minutes to rebels like it happened in Idlib 2015 and rebel half of Aleppo in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 1) Aleppo is a huge 2+ million city. Neither side can take it fully anytime soon.




Today's Aleppo only has a few thousand people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> In he beginning many protesters were not Sunni, but then Assad slaughters made minorities to afraid of the revenge. As I said he tried hard to turn it into a sectarian war and he succeed.
> 
> 
> They are poor drafted by force slaves. In fact currently only Sunnis which can be used in offensives are poor rightless Palestinians (mainly commies from PFLP). And because of low morale their performance is extremely poor even by Syrian standards.
> 
> 
> Heh, that shows how little u know. He is a 100% Alawi with heavy Alawi accent.
> 
> I dont talk anything when for no reason. I ask Arab friends to identify accents on videos. Thats how I know that beside few failed Palestinian offensives all were done by Alawis and Shiites.
> 
> 
> 1) Aleppo is a huge 2+ million city. Neither side can take it fully anytime soon.
> 2) If Assad will get large reinforcements from Iran he can encircle it, but it will only increase the suffer of civilians and wont affect much the rebels inside the city.
> 3) If Alawites and Shiites who are foreigners to Aleppo province will leave the city it will fall within minutes to rebels like it happened in Idlib 2015 and rebel half of Aleppo in 2012.





Why is your English suddenly broken and incoherent? How many different people post under this username?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Today's Aleppo only has a few thousand people.


It has several hundred thousands actually. But my point is that Aleppo is enormous built area with strong high buildings. It's like 20 Jobars and Assadists can't take encircled Jobar for years.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746237340176154625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746030261977124865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746000682071756801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745993259470708736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745992732393484288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745989950768881664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

woohoo and he ain't going ANYWHERE  because the rebels failed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Dr.Thrax @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today













500 said:


> It has several hundred thousands actually. But my point is that Aleppo is enormous built area with strong high buildings. It's like 20 Jobars and Assadists can't take encircled Jobar for years.




nuke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

What an IRONY 

So PUTIN IS Lucky for Assad

Putin' s friends can outlast their enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Stephen Cohen said:


> What an IRONY
> 
> So PUTIN IS Lucky for Assad
> 
> Putin' s friends can outlast their enemies




Just out of curiosity, are you Jewish?


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ultron said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you Jewish?



No I am HINDU ; an Indian 

But I Love and Respect this Writer 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_P._Cohen

http://www.brookings.edu/experts/cohens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

man this guy and his father


----------



## ultron

Imran Khan said:


> man this guy and his father




And his son Hafez. Hafez is cruel.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746282353660731392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> woohoo and he ain't going ANYWHERE  because the rebels failed


Found this 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746249876510486528


Stephen Cohen said:


> What an IRONY
> 
> So PUTIN IS Lucky for Assad
> 
> Putin' s friends can outlast their enemies


A lot of people are dying to keep him in power. That is no LUCK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

Assad is President for life.

also another "bad" guy who has outlsted many Presidents is Fidel Castro, I don't like Cuba nor him, but you gotta give it to Fidel he is one tough cookie.


----------



## Aero

C130 said:


> Assad is President for life.
> 
> also another "bad" guy who has outlsted many Presidents is Fidel Castro, I don't like Cuba nor him, but you gotta give it to Fidel he is one tough cookie.


He is retired now.


----------



## ultron

Aero said:


> A lot of people are dying to keep him in power. That is no LUCK.




These guys breed fast. 1 dead. Replaced by 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> These guys breed fast. 1 dead. Replaced by 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Aero said:


> He is retired now.




still alive and kicking. he outlasted many Presidents while still commanding besides Obama


----------



## Aero

C130 said:


> still alive and kicking. he outlasted many Presidents while still commanding besides Obama


I can agree that one but Raul holds power now. 
Fidel castro's legacy.


----------



## ultron

Adalbert Ada said:


> Thanks to Russia and Iran he is still in somewhat power you can say.




Damascus, Aleppo, Homs, Hama, Latakia, Tartus, Daraa are the most important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-hezbollah-enter-strategic-town-east-ghouta/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

Aero said:


> A lot of people are dying to keep him in power. That is no LUCK.



Asad ouster would be more disastrous with country divided. Majority of the dead are syrian government supporters. Even Asad lost many of his close relatives. still Asad holds enough support in syria. but his ill trained army needs allies support to deal the NATO backed wahabi terrorists.

It is hilarious that those who started the war and asked for Asad ouster themselves got ousted or being ousted.


----------



## MarkusS

people here dont understand democracy i think. We dont have dictators in europe.


----------



## ultron

MarkusS said:


> people here dont understand democracy i think. We dont have dictators in europe.




Merkel has been in power since 2005 and will be in power for life. That's pretty much dicatorship. And don't get me started on Ukraine, Belarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ultron said:


> Merkel has been in power since 2005 and will be in power for life. That's pretty much dicatorship. And don't get me started on Ukraine, Belarus.




Merkel was elected 3 times yet. And she is only part of an parliamentary system.


----------



## ultron

MarkusS said:


> Merkel was elected 3 times yet. And she is only part of an parliamentary system.




Fake elections, just like in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

ultron said:


> Fake elections, just like in Syria.




sorry but you are way too crazy to be taken serious


----------



## B@KH

MarkusS said:


> people here dont understand democracy i think. We dont have dictators in europe.



usa europe support dictatorship in middle east. it was british that imposed monarchy in many middle east countries instead of democracy.

you can see the middle east dictators and monarchist calling for democracy in syria while they do not have democracy in their own countries.


----------



## MarkusS

B@KH said:


> usa europe support dictatorship in middle east. it was british that imposed monarchy in many middle east countries instead of democracy.
> 
> you can see the middle east dictators and monarchist calling for democracy in syria while they do not have democracy in their own countries.




How good is democracy doing in Pakistan?


----------



## B@KH

MarkusS said:


> How good is democracy doing in Pakistan?



tough question.  but it exists. if there is no interference from ksa and usa then it is good and exists. but this is not the subject here.

Pakistan born with real democracy. but the middle east countries born with dictatorship supported by british and west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

B@KH said:


> Asad ouster would be more disastrous with country divided. Majority of the dead are syrian government supporters. Even Asad lost many of his close relatives. still Asad holds enough support in syria. but his ill trained army needs allies support to deal the NATO backed wahabi terrorists.
> 
> It is hilarious that those who started the war and asked for Asad ouster themselves got ousted or being ousted.



I am not hitting at him but there were alternate approaches available before civil war started. Now whoever wins the war he will standing on rubble & syrians are themselves to blame.

P.S.: Countries who don't care about Army in peacetime they suffer in War time as is the case in syria, almost all of syrian equipment is cold war era or older. That's why most of their equipment gets blown away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aero said:


> P.S.: Countries who don't care about Army in peacetime they suffer in War time as is the case in syria, almost all of syrian equipment is cold war era or older. That's why most of their equipment gets blown away.




Hundreds of thousands of American soldiers fell in WW1 over a few months. Cold War arms are leaps and bounds above WW1 arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

ROFL:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SAS

Yeah dictators tend to outlast all the democratic leaders. You're not breaking any news.

Plus Cameron could have not resigned because this wasn't a general election or this wasn't a vote for leadership.

He felt morally obligated since, he no longer feels competent to lead the nation that wants to go in a different direction.

Will Assad ever do it? What will be his course of action if the country wants to go in a different direction? Another use of chemical weapon! So, please don't even compare the two!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> Hundreds of thousands of American soldiers fell in WW1 over a few months. Cold War arms are leaps and bounds above WW1 arms.


These huge caches of weapons are pretty useless now as ATGMs tend to blow away obsolete armour & personnels.

However if they could have stayed updated with T90Ss instead of there T-55/64/72s losses would be very less. You know yourself TOW vs T90 & TOW vs T-55/64/72.Tow is practically useless against T-90s.
Also if army had some ratnik type of infantry survival system losses will be quite low. Lack of training & practice is major part of SAA failure as a fighting force.

Sometime i wonder which side is properly trained & better in planning.


----------



## Timur

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> ROFL:



maybe you dont know what democracy is.. but democratic leaders or positions dont hold a lifetime.. 

but you are right dictators stay..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aero said:


> I can agree that one but Raul holds power now.
> Fidel castro's legacy.


Well time is a foe that no superpower can help you defeat .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

western Aleppo tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Huraytan tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

JEskandari said:


> Well time is a foe that no superpower can help you defeat .


if one goes down another rises,power will always find a place.


----------



## HAIDER

MarkusS said:


> How good is democracy doing in Pakistan?


Democracy is best revenge......according to some of our politicians.....believe me its really good revenge in Pakistan. But, still democracy id deep rooted in Pakistan.


----------



## 500

Another failed Assadist attack in Aleppo. Damn thats insane:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Another failed Assadist attack in Aleppo. Damn thats insane:




That's crappy living condition. I can't imagine living in a bombed out house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


> Another failed Assadist attack in Aleppo. Damn thats insane:


Their aiming is shit though


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746728341420544000
Daraya today







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746728917642452992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Another failed Assadist attack in Aleppo. Damn thats insane:


What a high class of aim.
First Idiots run in a line while fleeing & then these marksmen with their shitty aim. They just let them leave in a line.

I am 100% sure shooting ones will be like Rambo. They shot everywhere except the targets.

@ultron what do you think?




ultron said:


> That's crappy living condition. I can't imagine living in a bombed out house.


Maybe if reconstruction happen after war it will be good for them. They may get decent living conditions.


----------



## CrimsonFury

Aero said:


> What a high class of aim.
> First Idiots run in a line while fleeing & then these marksmen with their shitty aim. They just let them leave in a line.
> 
> I am 100% sure shooting ones will be like Rambo. They shot everywhere except the target.
> 
> @ultron what you think?
> 
> 
> Maybe if reconstruction happen after war it will be good for them. They may get decent living conditions.


Certainly explains why the war has been grinding on for 5 years now...


----------



## ultron

Daraya today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

CrimsonFury said:


> Certainly explains why the war has been grinding on for 5 years now...


This place is party for morons of both sides...
i can't understand how is possible after 5 years of war to not learn to shoot...
Probably are very stupid nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo city tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

ultron said:


> The distance is very far. More than 500 meters most likely. They look close because of zoom. 500 meters is outside effective sighting range and AK range.



than why were the asad forces running like goats??

this war is never going to end ..... neither side has power to finish other off....


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746808954802475008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

ultron said:


> The distance is very far. More than 500 meters most likely. They look close because of zoom. 500 meters is outside effective sighting range and AK range.


That doesn't seem to be the case because i saw multiple other videos with their Rambo style shooting.
Also there is no point in running unless you are being overwhelmed by enemy. You can also see all of them run past rebel gun fire while they were busy hitting the ground .





CrimsonFury said:


> Certainly explains why the war has been grinding on for 5 years now...


True but none of them have power to take over other side leave aside whatever fanboys claim here.





Mrc said:


> than why were the asad forces running like goats??
> 
> this war is never going to end ..... neither side has power to finish other off....


Proper use of available resources is an option when you don't have enough firepower & men to win by numbers but i think you are already aware of cannon fodder type use of recruits .


----------



## ultron

Quadruple Alliance recaptured Ramliyah.

Kafr Hamra today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today






East Ghouta today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Aero said:


> True but none of them have power to take over other side leave aside whatever fanboys claim here.





CrimsonFury said:


> Certainly explains why the war has been grinding on for 5 years now...



I would argue, in the beginning and even now SAA has the firepower to easily overpower any of their rivals. But what the SAA lacks is a Disciplined and Trained Officer Core, to lead the men in battle in an organized way. The tactics and operational plans of the SAA are incompetent at best. They keep making same blunders over and over again, you need to be an exceptional moron to keep making the same mistake not just once but multiple times. Under the present scenario, replace SAA Officers from those either from Turkey, India or Pakistan, and just watch the tide of the war turn. Incompetent Officers lead to disorganized training, attacks and maneuvering. The only maneuvering or turning i have seen from the SAA side is after Russians came. Before that, they were charging their Armour out in the open fields without any infantry support. 

The only three sides that have impressed me during the war was ISIS before Kobani, Al Nusra to some extent and definitely Hezbollah. Hezbollah although small in numbers has clearly demonstrated that well trained soldiers will always win the day. Another thing, being innovative and learning from your mistakes. Hezbollah's tactics of using crack soldiers on fast bikes to attack the enemy ATGM positions up close before the Armour Advances is one of those innovations. Simple, but deadly effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> But what the SAA lacks is a Disciplined and Trained Officer Core, to lead the men in battle in an organized way. The tactics and operational plans of the SAA are incompetent at best. They keep making same blunders over and over again, you need to be an exceptional moron to keep making the same mistake not just once but multiple times. Under the present scenario, replace SAA Officers from those either from Turkey, India or Pakistan, and just watch the tide of the war turn. Incompetent Officers lead to disorganized training, attacks and maneuvering. The only maneuvering or turning i have seen from the SAA side is after Russians came. Before that, they were charging their Armour out in the open fields without any infantry support.


Well U can see that despite presence of Russian officers they miserably fail. Handarat offensive had Russian officers - ended in fiasco recent Raqqa offensive had plenty Russian officers, even bigger fiasco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Well U can see that despite presence of Russian officers they miserably fail. Handarat offensive had Russian officers - ended in fiasco recent Raqqa offensive had plenty Russian officers, even bigger fiasco.




This war is just getting started. By the time you kick the bucket, this war will not be over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

notorious_eagle said:


> I would argue, in the beginning and even now SAA has the firepower to easily overpower any of their rivals. But what the SAA lacks is a Disciplined and Trained Officer Core, to lead the men in battle in an organized way. The tactics and operational plans of the SAA are incompetent at best. They keep making same blunders over and over again, you need to be an exceptional moron to keep making the same mistake not just once but multiple times. Under the present scenario, replace SAA Officers from those either from Turkey, India or Pakistan, and just watch the tide of the war turn. Incompetent Officers lead to disorganized training, attacks and maneuvering. The only maneuvering or turning i have seen from the SAA side is after Russians came. Before that, they were charging their Armour out in the open fields without any infantry support.
> 
> The only three sides that have impressed me during the war was ISIS before Kobani, Al Nusra to some extent and definitely Hezbollah. Hezbollah although small in numbers has clearly demonstrated that well trained soldiers will always win the day. Another thing, being innovative and learning from your mistakes. Hezbollah's tactics of using crack soldiers on fast bikes to attack the enemy ATGM positions up close before the Armour Advances is one of those innovations. Simple, but deadly effective.


SAA from start isn't a professional army that's why some of them parted to form opposition forces. This clearly reflects the improper training and monitoring of soldiers.
I agree with you these forces can't be compared to Indian or pak forces because our forces tend to be nationalistic instead of sectarian but in SAA divide is visible Sunnis go this way,Shias go that way etc.

This yesterday's video clearly reflect conditions & training of both parties




Miserable at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Aero said:


> SAA from start isn't a professional army that's why some of them parted to form opposition forces. This clearly reflects the improper training and monitoring of soldiers.
> *I agree with you these forces can't be compared to Indian or pak forces because our forces tend to be nationalistic instead of sectarian* but in SAA divide is visible Sunnis go this way,Shias go that way etc.



Its not about being nationalistic, its about being Professional. The Officer Core leading the Indian and Pakistani Armies are extremely Professional and Competent. The level of Competence shown by SAA Officers is atrocious, but than again this is what happens when promotions in institutions are based on nepotism rather than merit.


----------



## Serpentine

Pr. Assad breaks fast with troops in Marj Al-Sultan airport, right in the front line in eastern Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aero

notorious_eagle said:


> Its not about being nationalistic, its about being Professional. The Officer Core leading the Indian and Pakistani Armies are extremely Professional and Competent. The level of Competence shown by SAA Officers is atrocious, but than again this is what happens when promotions in institutions are based on nepotism rather than merit.


I was saying Nationalistic because like Indian Army has officers from all over india with different background & religions but they remain loyal to india not religion but here in SAA their ideologies tend to divide their army. Suppose if SAA as whole remained as fighting force it would be in better condition than it is now.

I am not against if promotion for experienced people is prioritised but if it is for favor then forces stop being a fighting force from that point & turn into bunch of favorites.

I also can't say if participating parties learned from this 5+ years of war, at this point they should have come with more innovative solutions to efficiently fight a war when external agencies are arming their enemies but they are like sending human waves tactics & opposition with their suicide bombers. What is your opinion on this?



Serpentine said:


> Pr. Assad breaks fast with troops in Marj Al-Sultan airport, right in the front line in eastern Ghouta.


Well it will strengthen his relation with his supporters & army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Cruel Russians have killed another innocent child how long would world tolerate this evil dictator





Military source: More than 60 rebels pigs were killed during #SAA counterattack to regain al-Ramliyah - SANA


----------



## 50cent

Another pig killed

Another. Pig. Faylak Homs Commander. Killed by Saa






bye bye pig happy death


----------



## ultron

Hayan today






Mallah farms today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaish Al Islam shooting down a regime helicopter over Al Bahiriyah with a 9K33 Osa-AK
وما رميت اذ رميت ولكن الله رمى
https://www.jaishalislam.com/subject/443

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Pr. Assad breaks fast with troops in Marj Al-Sultan airport, right in the front line in eastern Ghouta.


Another pathetic propaganda. The Alawites are not fasting in Ramadan. Seems they are just teasing people these criminals starve in Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Unexploded incendiary submunission used for cooking:






Syrians dont lose sense of humor even in hardest times.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Another pathetic propaganda. The Alawites are not fasting in Ramadan. Seems they are just teasing people these criminals starve in Ghouta.


Alawiite are shiite twelvers so yes they fast in ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

2800 said:


> Shameless wahhabi supporters in this thread.



where is the difference in your wahabi claims and yourself.. its the same with different colors..



Malik Alashter said:


> Alawiite are shiite twelvers so yes they fast in ramadan.



lol you know that you twever accepted the nusayris as shiite just because of israel that means politics.. before that you said the opposite


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Jaish Al Islam Osa back in operation. MiG-29 shot down over Seen airbase. Video soon Inshallah


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> Alawiite are shiite twelvers so yes they fast in ramadan.


No they are not. They neither fast, nor make hajj, nor pray (they dont even have mosques) + they drink alcohol.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Jaish Al Islam shooting down a regime helicopter over Al Bahiriyah with a 9K33 Osa-AK
> وما رميت اذ رميت ولكن الله رمى
> https://www.jaishalislam.com/subject/443


Most probably helicopter managed to escape. Funny ting is that Russians claims they destroyed this Osa SAM in October 2015:

http://ria.ru/syria_mission/20151015/1302408809.html

And again on 30 December 2015:

https://russian.rt.com/article/139638

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

If ASAd is gone these animals so called Democracy fighters(al Qaeda al nusra FSA al tWeed brigade) will be in full control of syria.



syria will become another Afghanistan beofre 2000 Somalia failed terrorist nation with jungle jihad rules and culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> If ASAd is gone these animals so called Democracy fighters(al Qaeda al nusra FSA al tWeed brigade) will be in full control of syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria will become another Afghanistan beofre 2000 Somalia failed terrorist nation with jungle jihad rules and culture


Syria always was of the least religious Arab countries and before Baath coup it was also one of the most democratic Arab countries.

In the beginning of 2011 protests against Assad were secular with secular flags. He arrested and shot them mercelessly.

Now Assad is destroying all infrastructures, because of his bombings people flee and only hardcore remain. Thats how Assad turns Syria into Afghanistan.


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Syria always was of the least religious Arab countries and before Baath coup it was also one of the most democratic Arab countries.
> 
> In the beginning of 2011 protests against Assad were secular with secular flags. He arrested and shot them mercelessly.
> 
> Now Assad is destroying all infrastructures, because of his bombings people flee and only hardcore remain. Thats how Assad turns Syria into Afghanistan.




why stir up a beehive?? if Assad is so bad then why doesn't Israel,Turkey, and KSA take in the persecuted Sunni Muslims?? 


surely each can take in 1,000,000 Sunni Syrians


----------



## Aramagedon

Timur said:


> where is the difference in your wahabi claims and yourself.. its the same with different colors..
> 
> 
> 
> lol you know that you twever accepted the nusayris as shiite just because of israel that means politics.. before that you said the opposite


Please do not quote me next time. go and support your IS, al nusra and fsa freedom fighter brothers.


500 said:


> Syria always was of the least religious Arab countries and before Baath coup it was also one of the most democratic Arab countries.
> 
> In the beginning of 2011 protests against Assad were secular with secular flags. He arrested and shot them mercelessly.
> 
> Now Assad is destroying all infrastructures, because of his bombings people flee and only hardcore remain. Thats how Assad turns Syria into Afghanistan.


Nothing like that ever happened! Anyhow in Egypt, Saudi, Baharain and Tunesia American allied governments carpet killing protesters!

========

The ones who screwed Syria are doghead salafi and wahhabis and their sub-human supporters. The wahhabi and salafi goons must get killed and their supporters must stop funding them.


500 said:


> *No they are not. They neither fast, nor make hajj, nor pray (they dont even have mosques) *


Give it a rest runty hasbara troll!

*Alawites*
​Alawites
_ʿAlawīyyah_
علوية

The *Alawites*, also known as *Alawis *(_ʿAlawīyyah_ Arabic: علوية‎‎), are part of a branch of Islam, Alawi Islam, centered in Syria, who follow a branch of the Twelver school of Shia Islam.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alawites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Syria always was of the least religious Arab countries and before Baath coup it was also one of the most democratic Arab countries.
> 
> In the beginning of 2011 protests against Assad were secular with secular flags. He arrested and shot them mercelessly.
> 
> Now Assad is destroying all infrastructures, because of his bombings people flee and only hardcore remain. Thats how Assad turns Syria into Afghanistan.


.




Yes but having ASAd was better than current situation of CV syria there were no refugees. In Assad time it was modern country regarding infrastructure so called al Qaeda FSA never come face to face with Syrian army first they attack military check post than hide in civilian areas when army comes looking for them they start barking ASAd is bombing civilian areas it is against military rules to hide in civilian areas or install military installations in civilian areas and these rebel pigs r the reason Assad attack civilians areas otherwise if they r brave enough and stop hiding in civilian areas come face to face with army not a single bombing raids will be carried out on civilian cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@ultron what part of "NO bloody videos and Pictures ,,,.. " 
you DONT understand?


----------



## Aramagedon

Timur said:


> because they kill , rape, starve, and torture sunnis I assume..


Syria was paradise of ME before turkish VIP butchers entered Syria.

A peaceful, strong and united country which could easily match butcher zionists military...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Nothing like that ever happened! Anyhow in Egypt, Saudi, Baharain and Tunesia American allied governments carpet killing protesters!


In Egypt and Tunisia rulers were kicked which prevented a further murder. Thats exactly my point. Kick Assad and bloodshed would be saved. But you guys insisted to keep Assad at any cost, even murder of hundreds of thousands.



> The *Alawites*, also known as *Alawis *(_ʿAlawīyyah_ Arabic: علوية‎‎), are part of a branch of Islam, Alawi Islam, centered in Syria, who follow a branch of the Twelver school of Shia Islam.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alawites


Lets check some more in that Wiki article u quote:

_At the core of Alawite belief is a divine triad, comprising three aspects of the one God. These aspects or emanations appear cyclically in human form throughout history. The last emanations of the divine triad, according to Alawite belief, were as Ali, Muhammad and Salman the Persian._

_Their theology is based on a divine triad,[61][69][70] or trinity, which is the core of Alawite belief._

Sounds very Islamic. 

_Other beliefs and practices include: the consecration of wine in a secret form of Mass only open to males;_

100% Muslims. 

_In the 14th century, the Alawites were forced by Mamluk ruler Baibars to build mosques in their settlements,_

Why Muslims need to be forced to build mosques. 

Basically ur link confirms what I said: they dont pray, they drink wine, they believe in Trinity, yet your regime recognized them as Shia for political reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> In Egypt and Tunisia rulers were kicked which prevented a further murder. Thats exactly my point. Kick Assad and bloodshed would be saved. But you guys insisted to keep Assad at any cost, even murder of hundreds of thousands.
> 
> 
> Lets check some more in that Wiki article u quote:
> 
> _At the core of Alawite belief is a divine triad, comprising three aspects of the one God. These aspects or emanations appear cyclically in human form throughout history. The last emanations of the divine triad, according to Alawite belief, were as Ali, Muhammad and Salman the Persian._
> 
> _Their theology is based on a divine triad,[61][69][70] or trinity, which is the core of Alawite belief._
> 
> Sounds very Islamic.
> 
> _Other beliefs and practices include: the consecration of wine in a secret form of Mass only open to males;_
> 
> 100% Muslims.
> 
> _In the 14th century, the Alawites were forced by Mamluk ruler Baibars to build mosques in their settlements,_
> 
> Why Muslims need to be forced to build mosques.
> 
> Basically ur link confirms what I said: they dont pray, they drink wine, they believe in Trinity, yet your regime recognized them as Shia for political reasons.


Souls of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), Ali ibn abi Taleb (PBUH), Sayyedah Fatemah (PBUH) and Imam Hassan and Hussein (PBUT) are from Spirit of Allah; Also Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) (the last prophet) and his household are highest of creation and reason of creation of the universe.

*Noble Quran:*

*And when I have proportioned him and breathed into him of My spirit, then (all of my angles should) fall down to him in prostration *{15:29}

All of the angles prostrated toward Prophet Adam (PBUH) except satan.

*Indeed, Allah chose Adam and Noah and the family of Abraham and the family of Imran over the worlds* {3:33}

*Allah only wishes to remove all impurity from People of the Household, and by cleansing you make you utterly pure. (The Holy Prophet’s household.) *{33:33}

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahl_al-Kisa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadith_of_the_two_weighty_things

https://www.al-islam.org/hadith-al-thaqalayn-a-study-of-its-tawatur/some-sahih-versions-hadith

http://www.imamreza.net/eng/imamreza.php?id=155

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadith_of_the_pond_of_Khumm






Also Prophet Muhammad (PBUH): Persians who become Muslims are from my Ahlulbayt (they are as close to me as my own household), and Salman al-farsi is the best of my fellows. That's why Alawis love Hazrat Salman (PBUH) much but Hazrat Salmam (PBUH) is not from 14 infallibles.

Wife of Imam Hussein (PBUH) that is mother of 9 Shia Imams [grandsons of prophet Muhammad PBUH] IS A PERSIAN.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shahrbanu
--------------------------------------

In Egypt tens of thousands protesters have been killed, also more than 30 K political prisoners are jailed in Saudi prisions!!! And hundreds of Baharai protesters have get killed and tortured by wahhabi monarchy in the country that 80% are SHIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Oscar 

Mate, some members here keep pushing sectarian narratives to the conflict that paint false picture of situation. We can't go through a few posts without somebody stating pro-regime people are just 'Alawites' and that 'Alawites don't fast' , etc.... This sectarniaism is propaganda effort aimed at Muslim audience to have narrow/flawed view of the conflict. Please clear it up, appreciate it.


----------



## ultron

Rastan today






Aleppo last night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Falcon29 said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Mate, some members here keep pushing sectarian narratives to the conflict that paint false picture of situation. We can't go through a few posts without somebody stating pro-regime people are just 'Alawites' and that 'Alawites don't fast' , etc.... This sectarniaism is propaganda effort aimed at Muslim audience to have narrow/flawed view of the conflict. Please clear it up, appreciate it.



this war is a secterian war.. even if you do not want it some ppl turned it to shit hole of secterianism.. 

on both sides you will find hardcore secterian radicals who are not different from each other and both are the same..


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> In the beginning of 2011 protests against Assad were secular with secular flags. He arrested and shot them mercelessly.


Are you trying to tell us that he took cues from Natanyahu on how to butcher innocents? Syria was attacked...And Syria is replying to her attackers with the means she has at her disposal...
*Assad visiting Ghoula*













He is really hated by the Syrians...Show me one head of state from the area including yours that can venture among his troops , in war time, without bullet proof jacket and long line of bodygards....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Mate, some members here keep pushing sectarian narratives to the conflict that paint false picture of situation. We can't go through a few posts without somebody stating pro-regime people are just 'Alawites'


No one said that. There are also Shiites from Iraq, Lebanon, Afghanistan, Iran, Pakistan... (bulk of pro Assad force), Druze, Palestinians.



> and that 'Alawites don't fast'


They indeed dont fast, so caption was false.



Ceylal said:


> He is really hated by the Syrians...Show me one head of state from the area including yours that can venture among his troops , in war time, without bullet proof jacket and long line of bodygards....


Easily.





















Now show me a leader who starves his own people?

- Only a degenerate Assad.

Show me a leader who invites foreigners to slaughter his own people?

- Only a degenerate Assad.

Show me a leader who gasses his own people?

- Today only a degenerate Assad, in past also Saddam and Hitler.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Easily


Nice try! 
In a war zone....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> No one said that. There are also Shiites from Iraq, Lebanon, Afghanistan, Iran, Pakistan... (bulk of pro Assad force), Druze, Palestinians.
> 
> 
> They indeed dont fast, so caption was false.
> 
> 
> Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show me a leader who starves his own people?
> 
> - Only a degenerate Assad.
> 
> Show me a leader who invites foreigners to slaughter his own people?
> 
> - Only a degenerate Assad.
> 
> Show me a leader who gasses his own people?
> 
> - Today only a degenerate Assad, in past also Saddam and Hitler.



you forgot agent orange


----------



## GiannKall

Do you know whats funny? That the west and Israel will leave shias and sunnis blead to death and then suddenly it will interfere to promote its interests. All this bloodshed happens is pointless since in the end the west will do what she wants


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Show me a leader who invites foreigners to slaughter his own people?
> 
> - Only a degenerate Assad.


King of Bahrain 
Exiled Hadi of Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Ceylal said:


> Are you trying to tell us that he took cues from Natanyahu on how to butcher innocents? Syria was attacked...And Syria is replying to her attackers with the means she has at her disposal...
> *Assad visiting Ghoula*
> View attachment 314188
> View attachment 314189
> View attachment 314190
> View attachment 314191
> 
> He is really hated by the Syrians...Show me one head of state from the area including yours that can venture among his troops , in war time, without bullet proof jacket and long line of bodygards....


A real Man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Huraytan tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

galaxy_surfer said:


> If ASAd is gone these animals so called Democracy fighters(al Qaeda al nusra FSA al tWeed brigade) will be in full control of syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria will become another Afghanistan beofre 2000 Somalia failed terrorist nation with jungle jihad rules and culture


Wahhabi 'Khawarij' animals. May all of them rot in hell forever. These rats have messed lifes of millions normal 'humans' sadly... they only know looting, killing, destroying and...

These rats aren't humans let alone muslims. None of prophets and messengers of God have had minimum of such behavior. they are followers of Najdi abdul wahhab and ibn taymiyyah (LAA).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

The people of the world should ask Western leaders and their allies: Why are you prolonging this war? Why do you continue funding and enabling the terrorists? Isn’t five years of civil war enough? Is overthrowing the Syrian government really worth so much suffering and death?I

In late April, President Barack Obama announced that 250 U.S. special operations troops are being deployed to Syria. Unlike the Russian and Iranian forces aiding anti-terrorism efforts in the country, the U.S. military personnel have entered Syria against the wishes of the internationally recognized government.

While the new U.S. boots on the ground have officially been dispatched for the purpose of fighting Daesh (an Arabic acronym for the organization known in the West as ISIS or ISIL), they will most likely be working to achieve one of the Pentagon’s longstanding foreign policy goals: violently overthrowing the Syrian government.

The name of the main political party in Syria is the “Baath Arab Socialist Party.” The Arabic word “Baath” literally translates to “Rebirth” or “Resurrection.” In terms of living standards, the Baathist Party has lived up to its name, forging an entirely new country with an independent, tightly planned and regulated economy. The Library of Congress’ Country Study described the vast construction in Syria during the 1980s: “Massive expenditures for development of irrigation, electricity, water, road building projects, and the expansion of health services and education to rural areas contributed to prosperity.”


As Daesh now threatens the entire world, the consequences of the Wall Street regime change operation, promoted with “human rights” propaganda, are becoming far more extreme. The Syrian government rallies a coalition of Christians, Communists, Islamic Revolutionaries, and other forces who are fighting to maintain stability and defeat Takfiri terrorism. (The term “Takfiri” refers to groups of Sunni Muslims who refer to other Muslims as apostates and seek to establish a caliphate by means of violence.)

The only real peace plan for Syria is for the U.S., France, Britain, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Jordan, and other powers to end their neoliberal crusade. The internationally recognized and recently re-elected Syrian government could easily defeat the insurgents if foreign meddling ceased.


----------



## 500

Major d1 said:


> The people of the world should ask Western leaders and their allies: Why are you prolonging this war? Why do you continue funding and enabling the terrorists? Isn’t five years of civil war enough? Is overthrowing the Syrian government really worth so much suffering and death?I


2 million Alawites cant win and subjugate 22 million Syria. Therefore anyone who supports Assad is prolonging the war.


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *That's the narrative of the sputnik news, it's mostly hogwash to cover up asshead's crimes.*


A$$head is your salafi kind and your khawarij salafi wahhabi brothers.


500 said:


> 2 million Alawites cant win and subjugate 22 million Syria. Therefore anyone who supports Assad is prolonging the war.


What a fool comment from assrahilli mold.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elections_in_Syria


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_parliamentary_election,_2016


https://www.exposingtruth.com/majority-of-syrians-support-assad/


http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Nice photo shop, almost all of them are busy looking at the guy taking selfies its like no one else is there because no one is.



500 said:


> 2 million Alawites cant win and subjugate 22 million Syria. Therefore anyone who supports Assad is prolonging the war.



8.5 million Jews can't win and subjugate 200 million Arabs therefore anybody that supports Israel is simply prolonging the War!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> What a fool comment from assrahilli mold.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elections_in_Syria
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_parliamentary_election,_2016
> 
> https://www.exposingtruth.com/majority-of-syrians-support-assad/
> 
> http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html










https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-elections-comedy.319623/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> In Egypt and Tunisia rulers were kicked which prevented a further murder. Thats exactly my point. Kick Assad and bloodshed would be saved. But you guys insisted to keep Assad at any cost, even murder of hundreds of thousands.


Don't you think if opposition somehow wins syria will be global terrorists hub.
Do you really believe these terrorists will retire from terrorism after war? (Ones who controls a major portion of area under rebels & excluding so called moderate opposition)
If assad was ousted at beginning of civil war then peace may have prevailed but now i don't think so regardless of what rebel supporters believe here.


----------



## 500

RoadRunner401 said:


> View attachment 314387
> 
> 
> Nice photo shop, almost all of them are busy looking at the guy taking selfies its like no one else is there because no one is.















> 8.5 million Jews can't win and subjugate 200 million Arabs therefore anybody that supports Israel is simply prolonging the War!


Jews are not trying to control 200 million Arabs. We even went out of Gaza and gave wide autonomy to Palestinians in West Bank. 



Aero said:


> Don't you think if opposition somehow wins syria will be global terrorists hub.
> Do you really believe these terrorists will retire from terrorism after war? (Ones who controls a major portion of area under rebels & excluding so called moderate opposition)
> If assad was ousted at beginning of civil war then peace may have prevailed but now i don't think so regardless of what rebel supporters believe here.


Actually Assad made Syria into a global terrorist hub. He supported all possible terrorists PFLP, PKK, Hamas, Hezbollah etc.


----------



## ultron

northern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

2800 said:


> A real Man.


He survived the ones who planed and conspired for his demise...







500 said:


> Now show me a leader who starves his own people?


Natanyahu ..
.Starving the Gazan...One was shot just for giving a water bottle to another palestinien

-







> Show me a leader who invites foreigners to slaughter his own people?



-Natanyahu...recruits from France, US, England, Australia, Canada and other eastern countries are part of the IDF








> Show me a leader who gasses his own people?


Nathanyahu







> Today only a degenerate Assad, in past also Saddam and* Hitler*.



Natanyahu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Actually Assad made Syria into a global terrorist hub. He supported all possible terrorists PFLP, PKK, Hamas, Hezbollah etc.


Well i understand that Assad Government supports terrorism against Israel & your concern.

But just for once be neutral & think as if Syrian govt. loses the war. Do you really believe opposition forces ( Nusra Front, Ahrar Al Sham etc Pure terrorists , excluding so called moderate opposition ) will form a secular,democratic government & syria will return being peaceful?
i really don't believe them to turn be civil, they will most probably form something like taliban in afghanistan


----------



## ultron

East Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/republican-guard-blows-insurgent-sniper-nest-jobar-damascus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Natanyahu ..
> .Starving the Gazan...One was shot just for giving a water bottle to another palestinien
> -
> View attachment 314433


You are using a pic of Palestinians having a nice meal as proof they are starving?  Israel sends over 90 huge truckloads into Gaza* every single day*. Assad allowed 3 half empty trucks into Daraya in 5 years of siege.



> -Natanyahu...recruits from France, US, England, Australia, Canada and other eastern countries are part of the IDF
> View attachment 314435


They get citizenship of Israel.



> Nathanyahu
> View attachment 314436
> 
> 
> You are showing standard NATO M825 smoke round as proof of "gassing"?
> 
> http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> They get citizenship of Israel.




Israel is becoming less and less Jewish under multiculturalism. In the long run, Israel will lose its identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ge-farm-area-east-ghouta-amid-rebel-collapse/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> A$$head is your salafi kind and your khawarij salafi wahhabi brothers.



*Imposing your views without evidence while asshead's slaughtering of civilian protesters is part of of his bloody history.*


----------



## ultron

northern Aleppo today






Idlib city today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Latakia today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *Imposing your views without evidence while asshead's slaughtering of civilian protesters is part of of his bloody history.*


Ok go and fight beside khawarij fsa isis nusra ahrar al sham and liberate Syria from hands of Devil. Then gift it to salafis and zionists and all of Syrians will be happy and will thank US, saudi, turkey, qatar, wahhabis and salafis.

Then they will chose a salafi president for themselves and all of them will get united under new regime, and all of terrorists will give flowers to people. Also 45% of Syrians that are Kurds, Shittes, Alawites and Christians will be happy much and they will pray for zionists and salafis.

Definitely they will make themselves ready to get behead and their Mosques leveled to the ground. you are right, Assad must go and khawarij should make a paradise from Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Idlib today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> Ok go and fight beside khawarij fsa isis nusra ahrar al sham and liberate Syria from hands of Devil. Then gift it to salafis and zionists and all of Syrians will be happy and will thank US, saudi, turkey, qatar, wahhabis and salafis.
> 
> Then they will chose a salafi president for themselves and all of them will get united under new regime, and all of terrorists will give flowers to people. Also 45% of Syrians that are Kurds, Shittes, Alawites and Christians will be happy much and they will pray for zionists and salafis.
> 
> Definitely they will make themselves ready to get behead and their Mosques leveled to the ground. you are right, Assad must go and khawarij should make a paradise from Syria.


*
Why am I gong to fight just because one blood sucker is sucking the life out of his own people? My part is to expose the blood sucker but unfortunately or fortunately @500 has done a pretty good job of exposing this genocidal maniac and your lies.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *Why am I gong to fight just because one blood sucker is sucking the life out of his own people? My part is to expose the blood sucker but unfortunately or fortunately @500 has done a pretty good job of exposing this genocidal maniac and your lies.*


So take your hat off for khawarij.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> So take your hat off for khawarij.


*
I salute the oppressed people of Syria, people like you secretly meet the terrorists so that they can coordinate their dirty game.*


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *I salute the oppressed people of Syria, people like you secretly meet the terrorists so that they can coordinate their dirty game.*


Yes we Iranians created isis al qaeda taliban fsa al nusra and love them! you and your zionist friend are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748164783707406336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

2 gay pigs from terrorist group eliminated.







.b ye bye wanted death and destruction for other but death got them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> You are using a pic of Palestinians having a nice meal as proof they are starving?  Israel sends over 90 huge truckloads into Gaza* every single day*. Assad allowed 3 half empty trucks into Daraya in 5 years of siege.


I wanted you to have look at their living room and the furnitures that surround them..
they send them food like the water that is flowing in their faucets...





> They get citizenship of Israel.


No difference, Hizbollah's units and Iran's fighters can claim, that they are Muslims and fighting for a Muslim country...

They is a big difference between a smoke bomb and those bombs used by Israel...Those are phosphorous bombs...Pictures , doctors and surgeons that treated the wounded don't lie


----------



## ultron

Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

galaxy_surfer said:


> 2 gay pigs from terrorist group eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314647
> .b ye bye wanted death and destruction for other but death got them


Rot in hell thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have kicked out the regime entirely from Al Mallah and clashes are currently ongoing in Handarat. 





I can see the pro-Assads are very butthurt.
Claiming Syria was a "paradise." It never was under Assads and won't be as long as Assads are in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Secret reports of Turkish police confirm terrorists are being supplied with weapons, funding and training by Turkey*





The secret reports of the Turkish police indicate that the Al-Nusra Front and ISIL terrorists use Turkey's both legal and illegal border crossings to transfer weapons and ammunition to Syria, media reports disclosed on Tuesday.

"Certain elements linked to terrorists in Syria are still *shipping weapons and supplying their logistics from Turkey,*" the Turkish-language daily, Karshi, cited a police report to the country's public prosecutor about its operations in the city of Diyarbakir.

The newspaper, meantime, said that *certain communities have also provided financial supports for the terrorists*fighting against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's government.

The daily also said the Al-Nusra and ISIL terrorist groups have *established bases in Turkey to train recruits*, adding that many explosive devices are even *manufactured and assembled on Turkish soils.*

Earlier on Tuesday, Spokesman of a Turkish political party *revealed the Turkish government*, since the beginning of the crisis in Syria, *has been smuggling weapons to the terrorist organizations* in Syria using a large number of ambulance vehicles.

*"Turkey is a main cause of the war against Syria due to its miscalculations and arbitrary policies which caused the bloodshed of innocents in Syria*," the People's Democratic Party in Turkey (HDP) Ayhan Bilgen told Syrian media, pointing out that terrorists leave Turkish camps for fighting in Syria and return back to the camps in Turkey.

The policy of Justice and Development party (AKP) negatively affected civil security in Turkey which became now in danger, affirming that AKP is seeking to liquidate HDP and moving it out of the Parliament, saying that *what happens in the Southeastern of Turkey is demolishing cities with shells and explosives on the pretext of fighting terrorism* and this is an incredible and unbelievable excuse.

Bilgen pointed out that the policy of AKP was completely wrong and based on unbalanced regional balances. He said that Turkish regime unlimitedly interfered in Syria's affairs, supported terrorist organizations, and allowed foreign fighters to cross its border into Syria.

HDP spokesman called upon Turkish government to abandon terrorist organizations it supported including ISIL, al-Nusra Front, Sultan Abdel Hamid brigades, Ahrar al-Sham and others, and to support intra-Syrian dialogue.

https://www.sott.net/article/321124...d-with-weapons-funding-and-training-by-Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *The point is he was in Iran with a valid visa, don't try to divert attention away from that fact.*


Because Iran supports taliban over IS in Afghanistan because of lives of Afghanis, and to stop growing IS branches in Afghanistan as much as possible.

http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/05/26...aliban-to-fight-islamic-state-in-afghanistan/


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

2800 said:


> Because Iran supports taliban over IS in Afghanistan because of lives of Afghanis, and to stop growing IS branches in Afghanistan as much as possible.
> 
> http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/05/26...aliban-to-fight-islamic-state-in-afghanistan/


*
When I said in my previous post that Al Qaeda and Taleban leaders regularly visited Iran you said tha my IQ needed improvement and now you are saying that Iran supports Taleban. The reason why Iran supports is not my point, my point is Iran has links with those whom Iran calls terrorists in Syria. Now tell me whose IQ needs improvement.*


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *When I said in my previous post that Al Qaeda and Taleban leaders regularly visited Iran you said tha my IQ needed improvement and now you are saying that Iran supports Taleban. The reason why Iran supports is not my point, my point is Iran has links with those whom Iran calls terrorists in Syria. Now tell me whose IQ needs improvement.*





T-Rex said:


> *Yes, we know that Al Qaeda and Taleban leaders regularly visit Tehran.*


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748400921755942913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...-lost-points-al-malaah-farms-northern-aleppo/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

2800 said:


> According to Sunni Hadiths *7/9 of Arabs *will kill each other or starved to death at the end time. Egypt and Arabia will get destroyed. Numerius fires will lighten up in Arabia that will never snuff until eople kill each other like animals in Hajj. Turks will crush Arabian peninsula and own it.
> 
> Also some months before arrival of imam Mahdi (PBUH) Abu Sufiyani will slaughter Arabs then he will move to Iraq. In Iraq Sayyed Khurasani forces defeat them completely. After that iman Mahdi (PBUH) will appear in Mecca and Iranians will move to Mecca and join him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will move to Syria and israel and liberate them. Then they will move to European cities and conquer them. Prophet Christ (PBUH) will come back to earth and he will pray behind imam Mahdi. Christians will become Muslim. They request time from imam Mahdi and pact a peace pact for 7 years. But after 2 years thier corrupt heads break it and move to Palestine to conquer it. They will get defeated.
> 
> Also they are so so many bitter Shia hadiths about Arabs upcoming disasters that don't telling them is better...
> 
> Sunni hadiths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satan (Zionists) will get defeated soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostradamus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michel de Nostredame (December 14, 1503 – July 1, 1566)
> 
> Nostradamus Century 1, Quatrain 70:
> 
> Rain, famine and war will not cease in Persia;
> too great a faith will betray the monarch.
> Those (actions) started in France will end there,
> a secret sign for one to be sparing.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 1, Quatrain 73:
> 
> France shall be accused of neglect by her five partners.
> Tunis, Algiers stirred up by the Persians.
> Leon, Seville and Barcelona having failed,
> they will not have the fleet because of the Venetians.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 2, Quatrain 96:
> 
> Burning torch will be seen in the sky at night
> Near the end and beginning of the Rhone:
> Famine, steel: the relief provided late,
> Persia turns to invade Macedonia.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 3, Quatrain 64:
> 
> The chief of Persia will occupy great "Olchades,"
> The trireme fleet against the Mahometan people
> From Parthia, and Media: and the Cyclades pillaged:
> Long rest at the great Ionian port.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 3, Quatrain 77:
> 
> The third climate included under Aries
> The year 1727 in October,
> The King of Persia captured by those of Egypt:
> Conflict, death, loss: to the cross great shame. (Shah of run away to Egypt and died there)
> 
> Nostradamus Century 3, Quatrain 78:
> 
> The chief of Scotland, with six of Germany
> Captive of the Eastern seamen:
> They will pass Gibraltar and Spain,
> Present in Persia for the fearful new King.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 5, Quatrain 25:
> 
> The Arab Prince Mars, Sun, Venus, Leo,
> The rule of the Church will succumb by sea:
> Towards Persia very nearly a million men,
> The true serpent will invade Byzantium and Egypt.
> 
> Nostradamus Century 5, Quatrain 27:
> 
> Through fire and arms not far from the Black Sea,
> *He will come from Persia to occupy Trebizond:
> Pharos, Mytilene to tremble, the Sun joyful,
> The Adriatic Sea covered with Arab blood.*
> 
> Nostradamus Century 5, Quatrain 86:
> 
> Divided by the two heads and three arms,
> The great city will be vexed by waters:
> Some great ones among them led astray in exile,
> 
> *Byzantium hard pressed by the head of Persia*.
> 
> Source: http://www.whiteoutpress.com/articles/q12012/nostradamus-predicted-the-coming-iran-war333/


. Sufyan is basically all these terrorist group al Qaeda Taliban FSA al nusra al zinki Isis. Jash Ul Islam. Al tWeed brigade They will be all crushed by earthquake predicated in hadith's. The Syrian war end is predicted in hadith's . FSA sufyan group referred as (hinda who ate liver of Prophet uncle)FSA notorious Abu sukran cannibal liver eater son will be the FSA al Qaeda chief combined . Hezbollah yellow flags will be defending Damascus but they will lose their last hold Damascus . To FSA then liver eater son will sit on mimber r of Damascus mosque but imam mehdi will arrive and to counter them whole sufyan FSA will move to attack them but they will be struck by a earthquake thus end of FSA al Qaeda forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels have kicked out the regime entirely from Al Mallah and clashes are currently ongoing in Handarat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the pro-Assads are very butthurt.
> Claiming Syria was a "paradise." It never was under Assads and won't be as long as Assads are in power.


 why don't u move to al nusra Isis jash Ul Islam area then experience the terrorist life instead of living in foreign countr
Off course under Assad time it was stability zero refugees life was good no power cuts but al Qaeda FSA was not able to digest this so they started revolt 2 pic now this is syria under leadership of alqaeda FSA al nusra before it was under Assad leadership







CrimsonFury said:


> After reading some of the posts on this last page I firmly believe some members consume crack...wtf?


another denier of Hadith it's up to u
Hadith's come true can't be wrong Prophet warned us in end times people will compete eachbother by building taller building this is happening .music instruments will be on our head and it also came true mp3 players. . all authentic hadith's will come true it's up to u to believe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

northern Aleppo today






recon drone overlooking the battlefield in northern Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

galaxy_surfer said:


> why don't u move to al nusra Isis jash Ul Islam area then experience the terrorist life instead of living in foreign countr
> Off course under Assad time it was stability zero refugees life was good no power cuts but al Qaeda FSA was not able to digest this so they started revolt 2 pic now this is syria under leadership of alqaeda FSA al nusra before it was under Assad leadership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another denier of Hadith it's up to u
> Hadith's come true can't be wrong Prophet warned us in end times people will compete eachbother by building taller building this is happening .music instruments will be on our head and it also came true mp3 players. . all authentic hadith's will come true it's up to u to believe


You're literally only proving that Assad bombs areas that aren't under his control to dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Bad day for Assadynasty. Lost Kinsabba + ghanima in Latakia + Su-22 crashed/shot down pilot captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_al-Bukamal_offensive

The *2016 al-Bukamal offensive* also known as *Operation Day of Wrath* was launched on the town of al-Bukamal on the Syrian–Iraqi border led by the US-backed New Syrian Army (NSA). A simultaneous assault took place towards the town of al-Qa'im on the Iraqi side of the border, conducted by the Iraqi Federal Police.[9]

On 28 June 2016, the rebels launched the offensive from al-Tanf and captured: the village of al-Sukkariya (north of al-Bukamal), the nearby Hamdan Military Airfield, the Ayshat al-Khayri hospital (in northern al-Bukamal) and several positions in the desert between the Tanf border crossing and al-Bukamal. NSA troops were airlifted to the area by three Coalition helicopters and the advance was aided by FSA fifth column members inside the city.[1] ISIL then proceeded to cut power and communications in the city, followed by digging trenches around it.[10]

On the next day, ISIL recaptured the airbase, pushed the rebels back from the outskirts of al-Bukamal and attacked the supply lines of the NSA through the empty desert. Islamic State fighters had encircled the rebels in a surprise ambush. They reportedly inflicted heavy casualties on the rebels and weapons had been seized by the jihadists. The rebels retreated to the outlying desert.[11][12] The offensive was described by some as a ”crippling defeat” and a ”Bay-of-Pigs-style fiasco” for the rebels,[4][7] while the SOHR director stated after the defeat that the whole operation ”was more a media show than anything else”.[5]

---------

I think the ISF will have to reach Al-Qaim first, if they're first they'll have to clean Bukamal as well to keep it secured. This territory is under stronger IS grip than some border crossing far away in the desert (Tanf).

Doesn't take a genius though to figure that this OP would fail, just taking Bukamal whilst Qaim is held by IS with the ISF not planning an OP to take it, US doesn't seem to care about the life's of these NSA guys, they just sent dozens of them to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Bad day for Assadynasty. Lost Kinsabba + ghanima in Latakia + Su-22 crashed/shot down pilot captured.


*
What's the overall picture?*


----------



## beast89

United said:


>



when will the saudi cowards enter? how many tens of thousands of salafis terrorists would be alive if the GCC entered lol

Rebel infighting starts again, part of life cycle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Dr.Thrax said:


> You're literally only proving that Assad bombs areas that aren't under his control to dust.


Tell ur brave rebel fighters not to hide in civilian areas because of these terrorist groups Assad Attack rebel terrorist hiding in civilian area be brave enough and come face to face with Assad army. Bet they will never come face to face and always hide in civilian aress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

2 more disgusting filthy animals eliminated from nusra gang.






wanted death for other but death got them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Tell ur brave rebel fighters not to hide in civilian areas because of these terrorist groups Assad Attack rebel terrorist hiding in civilian area be brave enough and come face to face with Assad army. Bet they will never come face to face and always hide in civilian aress


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
This is what happens when people with one digit IQ get access to the internet.

Areas captured by rebels in Latakia since 27 Jun:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Syrian pilot executed, apparently by Nusra. Funny how these "rebels" are always working with the Nusra front and ISIS.
Every time Russia bombs "rebel" held areas the western media as well as Arab goons cry foul, what they don't mention is that those "rebel" held areas are infested with Nusra.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/syrian-regime-pilot-captured-rebels-says-monitor-155412625.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Syrian pilot executed, apparently by Nusra. Funny how these "rebels" are always working with the Nusra front and ISIS.
> Every time Russia bombs "rebel" held areas the western media as well as Arab goons cry foul, what they don't mention is that those "rebel" held areas are infested with Nusra.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/syrian-regime-pilot-captured-rebels-says-monitor-155412625.html


The more indiscriminate bombs u will drop, the more Nusra u will get in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> The more indiscriminate bombs u will drop, the more Nusra u will get in the end.




That makes zero sense but that's expected because when your "moderate" rebels team up with Nusra and ISIS on the daily basis it's difficult to make a coherent argument or rebuttal for their actions so you go into an incoherent state where you spit anything out to protect your moderates.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> That makes zero sense but that's expected because when your "moderate" rebels team up with Nusra and ISIS on the daily basis it's difficult to make a coherent argument or rebuttal for their actions so you go into an incoherent state where you spit anything out to protect your moderates.


It makes a perfect sense. If you bomb like crazy moderates leave and hardcore fanatics stay. 

Imagine someone would drop randomly barrel bombs on ur town every day. I am sure that you would leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Irfan Baloch said:


> @ultron what part of "NO bloody videos and Pictures ,,,.. "
> you DONT understand?


Looool, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha thanks that was funny.



Ceylal said:


> He is really hated by the Syrians...Show me one head of state from the area including yours that can venture among his troops , in war time, without bullet proof jacket and long line of bodygards....


The Syrians know well the other option that supported by 500 are the real zombies that no one can live with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> It makes a perfect sense. If you bomb like crazy moderates leave and hardcore fanatics stay.
> 
> Imagine someone would drop randomly barrel bombs on ur town every day. I am sure that you would leave.





So much fail  

Enough with the "moderate" BS, your moderates committe the same despicable crimes as ISIS and Nusra in fact they regularly work together and your "moderates" join ISIS and Nusra in large numbers.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> So much fail
> 
> Enough with the "moderate" BS, your moderates committe the same despicable crimes as ISIS and Nusra in fact they regularly work together and your "moderates" join ISIS and Nusra in large numbers.


Instead answering my argument u spam nonsense. I repeat: *if your town was randomly barrel bombed you would also leave*. Can you deny it? -No.

As for "cooperation with Nusra". What do u expect rebels to do? - Rebels have only few light arms and they fight against:

1) Assadists with thousands tanks, thousands of artillery pieces, hundreds of jets, hundreds helicopters.
2) Over a dozen Iraqi militias with their artillery, tanks, jeeps.
3) Hezbollah terrorists with thousands of rockets and missiles.
4) Iranian special forces.
5) Russian jets, artillery and SF.
6) Swarms of Afghan mercenaries.
7) Pakistani mercenaries.
8) ISIS.

Do you expect them to open another front in such situation? Seriously??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Instead answering my argument u spam nonsense. I repeat: *if your town was randomly barrel bombed you would also leave*. Can you deny it? -No.






If anyone spams its you, 90% of the things you claim can't be backed with sources.

I also fail to see the the relevance of whether I would leave or not if my town was "randomly" barrel bombed. You claiming barrel bombing towns causes "moderates" to leave while hardcore jihadists stay is......

Literally one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.







500 said:


> As for "cooperation with Nusra". What do u expect rebels to do?








Boom......  

Thanks for admitting your moderate scum you support are collaborating with other terrorist scum. 


Do we see Kurds teaming up with Isis or Nusra?






500 said:


> - Rebels have only few light arms and they fight against:








There is no excuse for joining or working with terrorists. And you wounder why so many people on this forum accuse you of supporting terrorism? This is just one example of you justifying working with terrorists. You always also mitigate ISIS loses, true Isis propogandist. I remember when Palmyra was taken you furiously denied Isis loses which Russian, Syrian and wester sources all put at about 500 fighters. Your proof was literally nothing.


As to what the rebels do or don't have, that is irrelevant. As I said earlier do Kurds cooperate with ISIS and Nusra? You can cry all you want about how Russia, Iran Shia militias, ect are fighting your moderates but your moderates are swarming into Syria from around the world. They are constantly reinforced and resuplied. They are trained and they receive intelligence from other countries.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Malik Alashter said:


> Looool, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha thanks that was funny.
> 
> 
> The Syrians know well the other option that supported by 500 are the real zombies that no one can live with.


people with similar idelogy have started killing civilians in support of those Zombies but Israel and some of its Arab allies still consider ISIS a second or third priority and even go as far as saying that they would rather have an ISIS neighbour

I dont support Assad regime's treatment of the descent which led to a civil war and rise of ISIS (something which was planned by West & its allies) but.. what we have got now is worse ... a sectarian war being waged by Zombies who have not spared people of any faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> If anyone spams its you, 90% of the things you claim can't be backed with sources.
> 
> I also fail to see the the relevance of whether I would leave or not if my town was "randomly" barrel bombed. You claiming barrel bombing towns causes "moderates" to leave while hardcore jihadists stay is......
> 
> Literally one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.


Answer my question would u leave if your town was randomly bombed on daily basis? - Yes you would leave. So my argument is perfectly valid.



> Do we see Kurds teaming up with Isis or Nusra?


a) Kurds are not attacked by these hordes:

1) Assadists with thousands tanks, thousands of artillery pieces, hundreds of jets, hundreds helicopters.
2) Over a dozen Iraqi militias with their artillery, tanks, jeeps.
3) Hezbollah terrorists with thousands of rockets and missiles.
4) Iranian special forces.
5) Russian jets, artillery and SF.
6) Swarms of Afghan mercenaries.
7) Pakistani mercenaries.

b) Also Kurds receive massive aid and air support from dozens of nations.



> There is no excuse for joining or working with terrorists.


Russia jointly working with Hezbollah, IRGC Assad terrorists for no reason at all while u accuse poor rebels with only light weapons who are attacked by swarms of enemies. What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Instead answering my argument u spam nonsense. I repeat: *if your town was randomly barrel bombed you would also leave*. Can you deny it? -No.
> 
> As for "cooperation with Nusra". What do u expect rebels to do? - Rebels have only few light arms and they fight against:
> 
> 1) Assadists with thousands tanks, thousands of artillery pieces, hundreds of jets, hundreds helicopters.
> 2) Over a dozen Iraqi militias with their artillery, tanks, jeeps.
> 3) Hezbollah terrorists with thousands of rockets and missiles.
> 4) Iranian special forces.
> 5) Russian jets, artillery and SF.
> 6) Swarms of Afghan mercenaries.
> 7) Pakistani mercenaries.
> 8) ISIS.
> 
> Do you expect them to open another front in such situation? Seriously??


number 7 is interesting

I thought TTP and LeJ went to join their Al Nusra and ISIS brothers in faith .. since they share the specialisation of beheading, raping and cannibalism
if you are suggesting some shia's joining with the support of Iran then should have added the Afghans too. whatever shias we have left in Pakistan can barely make their daily livelihood without the fear of getting killed by your favourite pets.. let alone join Iran's proxy war.


----------



## manlion

@ 500


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> number 7 is interesting
> 
> I thought TTP and LeJ went to join their Al Nusra and ISIS brothers in faith .. since they share the specialisation of beheading, raping and cannibalism
> if you are suggesting some shia's joining with the support of Iran then should have added the Afghans too. whatever shias we have left in Pakistan can barely make their daily livelihood without the fear of getting killed by your favourite pets.. let alone join Iran's proxy war.


Zeynabiyun Pakistanis used by Iran as cannon fodder in Syria:




















manlion said:


> @ 500


"Protective of civilians" = dropping dozens of barrel bombs on daily basis, industrial scale torture, gassing, ethnic cleansing, starvation of entire towns etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

r5 t


500 said:


> Zeynabiyun Pakistanis used by Iran as cannon fodder in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Protective of civilians" = dozens of dropping barrel bombs on daily basis, industrial scale torture, gassing, ethnic cleansing, starvation of entire towns.


got you

both sides using cannon fodder for their proxy wars.. both are evil in my opinion.. saying one ISIS is lesser that the Iranian alliance is an insult to all dead in Turkey , Belgium, France and USA.. in almost all such attacks the terrorists either announced their allegiance to ISIS or were later on found to be linked to them.

both Saudis and Iranians have tons of funds to spread destruction rather than housing or accommodating these people in their countries.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Answer my question would u leave if your town was randomly bombed on daily basis? - Yes you would leave. So my argument is perfectly valid.







Your argument makes zero sense. You claimed that barrel bombing causes "moderates" to leave while jihadists stay. Then you asked me if I would stay or leave, after which you said I would leave.


Do you see how irrational you sound?






500 said:


> a) Kurds are not attacked by these hordes:







The Kurds are attacked by Turkey, and they are no better equipped then the "moderates". Yet they do not collaborate with Nusra or ISIS in any way. Pathetic how you justify working with ISIS and Nusra.







500 said:


> 1) Assadists with thousands tanks, thousands of artillery pieces, hundreds of jets, hundreds helicopters.








Way to over exaggerate things  the Syrian military is first off all thinly stretched, they are battling hundreds of thousands of jihadists that are resuplied regularly with more men, equipment, food and ammunition.

Much of the Syrian armies armor and aircraft have been damaged, destroyed or captured.







500 said:


> 2) Over a dozen Iraqi militias with their artillery, tanks, jeeps.
> 3) Hezbollah terrorists with thousands of rockets and missiles.
> 4) Iranian special forces.
> 5) Russian jets, artillery and SF.
> 6) Swarms of Afghan mercenaries.
> 7) Pakistani mercenaries.









Your "moderates" have captured countless tanks, APSs and other heavy equipment such as mortars, artillery and trucks. Some equipment such as tanks were given to the moderates by other terror groups.


Your moderates are also given ATGM, mortars, grenades, small arms and ammunition, food and even medical treatment. As for Shia militias and Iranian forces....so what? Thousands of "moderates" keep flooding into Syria with the support of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, the US and other countries. You bitch about foreigners mostly Shia fighting with your moderates yet hordes of Sunis are flooding Syria.







500 said:


> b) Also Kurds receive massive aid and air support from dozens of nations.







Who are these dozens of countries helping the Kurds? The Arabs hate Kurds and there is almost zero military presence of any Arab nations in Syria. Outside the US the only military presence in Syria is comes from France, Germany and the UK; and most of this is rare air operations. Outside the US the Kurds have virtually no support.



500 said:


> Zeynabiyun Pakistanis used by Iran as cannon fodder in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Protective of civilians" = dropping dozens of barrel bombs on daily basis, industrial scale torture, gassing, ethnic cleansing, starvation of entire towns etc etc.




That logo belongs to an Iraqi paramilitary unit:


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harakat_Hizbullah_Al_Nujaba'


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> r5 t
> 
> got you
> 
> both sides using cannon fodder for their proxy wars.. both are evil in my opinion.. saying one ISIS is lesser that the Iranian alliance is an insult to all dead in Turkey , Belgium, France and USA.. in almost all such attacks the terrorists either announced their allegiance to ISIS or were later on found to be linked to them.
> 
> both Saudis and Iranians have tons of funds to spread destruction rather than housing or accommodating these people in their countries.


There is a big difference.

People who fight on rebel side are INDIVIDUAL VOLUNTEERS. They come by their own because they feel so.

On other other hand people who fight on Assad side are sent by states. Iran is recruiting poor Afghan and Pakistani migrants, threatens them wit deportation promises them citizenship etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Irfan Baloch said:


> people with similar idelogy have started killing civilians in support of those Zombies but Israel and some of its Arab allies still consider ISIS a second or third priority and even go as far as saying that they would rather have an ISIS neighbour
> 
> I dont support Assad regime's treatment of the descent which led to a civil war and rise of ISIS (something which was planned by West & its allies) but.. what we have got now is worse ... a sectarian war being waged by Zombies who have not spared people of any faith.


Excellent well said.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Your argument makes zero sense. You claimed that barrel bombing causes "moderates" to leave while jihadists stay. Then you asked me if I would stay or leave, after which you said I would leave.


Why not. You are a moderate guy i believe. And if ur town was barrel bombed u would leave. I would also leave. U need to be a hardcore fanatic to stay in town which is barrel bombed on daily basis.



> The Kurds are attacked by Turkey, and they are no better equipped then the "moderates". Yet they do not collaborate with Nusra or ISIS in any way. Pathetic how you justify working with ISIS and Nusra.


Kurds are not "attacked" by Turkey. In fact Turkey SAVED Kobani. Turkey is No.1 trade partner of Kurds. U should stop watching Russian news.



> Way to over exaggerate things  the Syrian military is first off all thinly stretched, they are battling hundreds of thousands of jihadists that are resuplied regularly with more men, equipment, food and ammunition.
> 
> Much of the Syrian armies armor and aircraft have been damaged, destroyed or captured.


In the beginning of the war they had 5000 tanks similar number of BMP, artillery, over 500 aircaft. Even if they lost 2/3 they still have enormous numbers. While rebels have only light arms.



> Who are these dozens of countries helping the Kurds? The Arabs hate Kurds and there is almost zero military presence of any Arab nations in Syria. Outside the US the only military presence in Syria is comes from France, Germany and the UK; and most of this is rare air operations. Outside the US the Kurds have virtually no support.


All that international coalition. Althugh I would agree that all beside the US are clowns. But US alone is stronger than dozens of other countries. The amound of support Kurds get is enermous.



> That logo belongs to an Iraqi paramilitary unit:
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harakat_Hizbullah_Al_Nujaba'


U cant read Arabic. It says Zeynabiyun. Khamenaist are not very creative, they made similar logos to all their cannon fodder units.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 50cent

The main Difference between Assad and pigs is Assad accept their causality and never hides them and that's why we we see their proper funeral on TV which ordinary people views as Assad forces r getting killed in large numbers while pigs have higher causality rate then ASAd their dead gang members bodiesare eaten by Syrian street dogs since they always hide their casualties and disown them


----------



## Aero

@Dr.Thrax Previously in a conversation with me you said that Ahrar Sham is not a terrorist organisation/fanatics like Nusra but today i heard they beheaded a govt. soldier alive.
What you say now?
Are they still fighting for a cause or just are another bunch of fanatics?

Tweet link



@500 Will you be able spare some time to answer some questions i asked here ?
I really wish to know your opinion.


----------



## 50cent

pig no 2



f



2 more pigs who sold themselves for 100 dollars slaughtered 
more food for Syrian dogs


----------



## 500

Aero said:


> Well i understand that Assad Government supports terrorism against Israel & your concern.
> 
> But just for once be neutral & think as if Syrian govt. loses the war. Do you really believe opposition forces ( Nusra Front, Ahrar Al Sham etc Pure terrorists , excluding so called moderate opposition ) will form a secular,democratic government & syria will return being peaceful?
> i really don't believe them to turn be civil, they will most probably form something like taliban in afghanistan


Sorry I missed ur question.

Assad has zero chance to win it. Here are his gains in 6 months of super offensive:








This offensive included 

1) Insane Russian bombings.
2) Huge number of Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries led by high ranking Iranian officers and generals.
3) Massive weapon supplies especially for this operation.
4) Ethnic cleansing of all captured areas without a single exception.

Still gains were minor - barely 1% of Syrian territory. Both Russia and Iran are in very bad economic situation and cant afford such scale offensive for long and we see it stalled. Iran and Russia still support Assad with billions of dollars though, without this aid Assad will collapse in months. 

So Assad can't win, but with he can prolong this war. And he is prolonging war by bombing country to ashes and this turns Syria into another Afghanistan. By the way Afghanistan itself was also a pretty secular country prior Soviet invasion in 1979. After murdering 1 million and expelling another 10 million it turned to today's Talibanistan.

Prior Baath coup in 1963 Syria was one of the most secular and democratic Arab countries. Baath destroyed all secular opposition, only Islamists remained. Now insane bombs made it more radical. 
So whats going next? Syria cant return to previous secular unitary stage. Sunni Arab areas are destroyed radicalized and divided, Kurds and Alawites will split in their regions. So the only solution I see is some kind of agreement similar to Taif in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Sorry I missed ur question.
> 
> Assad has zero chance to win it. Here are his gains in 6 months of super offensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This offensive included
> 
> 1) Insane Russian bombings.
> 2) Huge number of Iraqi and Afghan mercenaries led by high ranking Iranian officers and generals.
> 3) Massive weapon supplies especially for this operation.
> 4) Ethnic cleansing of all captured areas without a single exception.
> 
> Still gains were minor - barely 1% of Syrian territory. Both Russia and Iran are in very bad economic situation and cant afford such scale offensive for long and we see it stalled. Iran and Russia still support Assad with billions of dollars though, without this aid Assad will collapse in months.
> 
> So Assad can't win, but with he can prolong this war. And he is prolonging war by bombing country to ashes and this turns Syria into another Afghanistan. By the way Afghanistan itself was also a pretty secular country prior Soviet invasion in 1979. After murdering 1 million and expelling another 10 million it turned to today's Talibanistan.
> 
> Prior Baath coup in 1963 Syria was one of the most secular and democratic Arab countries. Baath destroyed all secular opposition, only Islamists remained. Now insane bombs made it more radical.
> So whats going next? Syria cant return to previous secular unitary stage. Sunni Arab areas are destroyed radicalized and divided, Kurds and Alawites will split in their regions. So the only solution I see is some kind of agreement similar to Taif in Lebanon.


 

two division of VDV with heavy air support is all it would take for Assad/Putin to take back Syria.


VDV hits them from flanks and rear while the SAA hammers from the front. 

cut off rats supply lines and they'll run out of bullets and food by Christmas


----------



## 50cent

Civilans demonstrate against militants hiding in qalomoun area. Civilians don't know terrorist animals don't understand peaceful human languages only understand languages of bombs.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749307588249001984


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> two division of VDV with heavy air support is all it would take for Assad/Putin to take back Syria.
> 
> 
> VDV hits them from flanks and rear while the SAA hammers from the front.
> 
> cut off rats supply lines and they'll run out of bullets and food by Christmas


Hilarious that u sound exactly like infamous Russian defense minister Grachev, who claimed that he will take Grozny with one VDV regiment.

Instead Russia needed 80,000 soldiers in Chechnya, despite it was a tiny region with 1 million population (pre war).

Syria is 22 million country - 22 times more than Chechnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

5 days after ISIS sent 8 suicide bombers to Christian town of Al-Qaa in Lebanon, Hezbollah found and hunted down the head of ISIS operating unit in Lebanese-Syrian border areas along with his men who were responsible for the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> So the only solution I see is some kind of agreement similar to Taif in Lebanon.


Probably. I don't care whoever win the war but i would like to see a secular & democratic country, not the religious fanatics running a country.


----------



## Aero

C130 said:


> two division of VDV with heavy air support is all it would take for Assad/Putin to take back Syria.
> 
> 
> VDV hits them from flanks and rear while the SAA hammers from the front.
> 
> cut off rats supply lines and they'll run out of bullets and food by Christmas


But the question is "what Russia has to gain from that?"
If Russians kill these fanatics "*They killed some religious shit"* &
if some of them die fighting these fanatics "*They are killed by some religious shit*"
so what is point fighting on ground with these fanatics. Just keep bombing them

Russians will have to cut supply line themselves even weapons for fanatics pass through SAA checkpoints.
At Least 100K troops commitment will be needed for operation.


----------



## 500

Aero said:


> Probably. I don't care whoever win the war but i would like to see a secular & democratic country, not the religious fanatics running a country.


Assads dictatorship killed all democracy. Now bombs are killed all secularism.

February truce was good opposrtnity for Assad to start reconciliation with his people, but he chose to continue attacks. This idiot just never learns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Main cause of everything happening in Syria is in this thread
https://defence.pk/threads/genie-oil.436273/


----------



## Dr.Thrax

beast89 said:


> when will the saudi cowards enter? how many tens of thousands of salafis terrorists would be alive if the GCC entered lol
> 
> Rebel infighting starts again, part of life cycle


Funny how you call this infighting when it's rebels fighting ISIS.

Latakia Offensive news:
During the Latakia offensive, the capture of Kinsabba provided rebels with at least 6 T-55s and 5 BMP-1s, as well as lots of ammunition ranging from mortars to small arms to ATGMs to artillery.
Album of Ghanima:
http://imgur.com/a/elUj1

Here's Ghanima from other areas in Latakia (Jabal al Turkman):

















Ajnad al Kavkaz captured this Ghanima. Worst nightmare of any Assadist or Russian:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Le Figaro poll: Over 70% want Syria's Assad to remain in power — RT News. All the polls from 2015 16 show majority of Syrians wants him to continue as president major blow to pigs rats terrorist you cannot win by guns terrorism cannot defeat Democratic popular leader syria will not be be terrorist animal playground just like Afghanistan before 2000


----------



## HAIDER

Dr.Thrax said:


> Funny how you call this infighting when it's rebels fighting ISIS.
> 
> Latakia Offensive news:
> During the Latakia offensive, the capture of Kinsabba provided rebels with at least 6 T-55s and 5 BMP-1s, as well as lots of ammunition ranging from mortars to small arms to ATGMs to artillery.
> Album of Ghanima:
> http://imgur.com/a/elUj1
> 
> Here's Ghanima from other areas in Latakia (Jabal al Turkman):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajnad al Kavkaz captured this Ghanima. Worst nightmare of any Assadist or Russian:


They intentionally leave behind all this ammo. Payments receive from third party.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> Ajnad al Kavkaz captured this Ghanima. Worst nightmare of any Assadist or Russian:



The fact that you are cheering for a Caucasian terrorist groups aka 'Syrian revolutionaries' speaks volumes.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Sorry I missed ur question.
> 
> Assad has zero chance to win it. Here are his gains in 6 months of super offensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gains were minor - barely 1% of Syrian territor





Your propoganda is pathetic. You claim that map is the result of a 6 month offensive yet Palmyra which was captured March 27th isn't even included.  

In fact your entire map is inaccurate.


If you're going to post a map use an accurate up to date up one, not one you create from MS paint.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Your propoganda is pathetic. You claim that map is the result of a 6 month offensive yet Palmyra which was captured March 27th isn't even included.
> 
> In fact your entire map is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> If you're going to post a map use an accurate up to date up one, not one you create from MS paint.


Calm down. My map is from NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...sis-maps-cease-fire-civil-war-five-years.html

While yours is made by some twitter Assadist.

Palmira is not included since it was ethnically cleansed by Assadists after the truce. Does not change much ,especially since Assadist lost Shaer oil field in same area, El-Eis, Khan Touman other villages in Aleppo, Kensabba, Nahshaba and other villages in Latakia...

Overall offensive was a miserable failure. Two countries with their satellites attacked rag tag militias for half year and all they managed to capture is few villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> The fact that you are cheering for a Caucasian terrorist groups aka 'Syrian revolutionaries' speaks volumes.



*There are three terrorist groups in Syria, the asad regime and its supporters, ISIS and Al-Qaeda.*


----------



## Serpentine

T-Rex said:


> *Al-Qaeda.*



To which, +90% of 'moderate' rebels are allied, which makes all of them terrorists too. 

Whether one is a terrorist or not is based on perspective, but according your own categorization, since AQ is a terrorist group, then everyone who is fighting shoulder to shoulder with them is also a terrorist and that makes absolute majority of rebels in Syria. But not that anyone is surprised here, since we already knew moderate rebels only exist in the media, if we don't consider some weak groups in our calculation.


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> To which, +90% of 'moderate' rebels are allied, which makes all of them terrorists too.
> 
> Whether one is a terrorist or not is based on perspective, but according your own categorization, since AQ is a terrorist group, then everyone who is fighting shoulder to shoulder with them is also a terrorist and that makes absolute majority of rebels in Syria. But not that anyone is surprised here, since we already knew moderate rebels only exist in the media, if we don't consider some weak groups in our calculation.



*But you're missing the number one terrorist group which happens to be the asad gang. The others are mere beneficiary of asad's terrorism.*


----------



## Aero

Dr.Thrax said:


> ...


Repeating my question again to you
"Previously in a conversation with me you said that Ahrar Sham is not a terrorist organisation/fanatics like Nusra but two days ago they beheaded a govt. soldier alive.
What you say now?
Are they still fighting for a cause or just are another bunch of fanatics?"
Check This Link


----------



## 500

Few days ago Nusra executed Assad's pilot. In retaliation Assad indiscriminately bombed town of Jaroud killing many civilians. Question: who is bigger terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Few days ago Nusra executed Assad's pilot. In retaliation Assad indiscriminately bombed town of Jaroud killing many civilians. Question: who is bigger terrorist?


*
Definitely asad is the bigger terrorist.*


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Definitely asad is the bigger terrorist.*


*
Speaks Volumes of the Legitimacy of ISIS when a Israeli Zionist Jew Shill and now a Stupid Wahhabi/Salafi "islamic fantastic" from bangladesh are in support of it.*

Go deal with your own terror issue bangali babu, dont get brain washed with your jamati bogus islamic propaganda here, people like you are worse then the facists in europe who rightfully so have had enough of people like you.

This is middle eastern affairs, if Assad is a terrorist what is your ISIS, Israel? World re known terrorist, fake states, occupiers and murderers.

Assad is our Asset, and ISIS is your Israeli, Saudi asset that some of you sunnis are fooled into cheering. Assad will do what he has to make sure scum as ISIS or Israel or some international fighters from all over the globe dont start running his country. Take your democrazy, whoredom, rights and wrongs and your religious and all other excuses elsewhere... get lost.. ISIS is on the run and will be wiped off, and there is nothing you or the turkish israeli saudi shillage can do but cry.. Go fix your own country.


----------



## bsruzm

"Seven Assadist and two Kurdish terrorists were killed on Monday when clashes erupted between regime forces and the People's Protection Units (YPG) in the city of Hasaka.

According to local sources, the fighting broke out after soldiers of the Syrian National Defense targeted a checkpoint of the YPG terrorists."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

1=
5 FSA commanders were killed in #Inkhil suicide attack - Abu Munhel - Fayiz Tuwayres - Hussam Al Naser - Nidal Al Shibli - Atef Abu Halab. . 
2=. Al-Mallah Casualties: Jaish Fateh:75 Al-Zinkii: 300+11 commanders Jaish Tahrir: 30+, 120 wounded Battles ongoing.


----------



## 50cent

Al nusra gangs kidnaps 40 members of jash al tahrir gang in kafrnubl


----------



## Ceylal

T-Rex said:


> *But you're missing the number one terrorist group which happens to be the asad gang. The others are mere beneficiary of asad's terrorism.*


They have been saying that for the past 5 years...Don't you think is time to sing another tune? That's just like Bangladesh blaming Pakistan behind the latest attack , while ignoring their own fauna of radicals


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Instead answering my argument u spam nonsense. I repeat: *if your town was randomly barrel bombed you would also leave*. Can you deny it? -No.
> 
> As for "cooperation with Nusra". What do u expect rebels to do? - Rebels have only few light arms and they fight against:
> 
> 1) Assadists with thousands tanks, thousands of artillery pieces, hundreds of jets, hundreds helicopters.
> 2) Over a dozen Iraqi militias with their artillery, tanks, jeeps.
> 3) Hezbollah terrorists with thousands of rockets and missiles.
> 4) Iranian special forces.
> 5) Russian jets, artillery and SF.
> 6) Swarms of Afghan mercenaries.
> 7) Pakistani mercenaries.
> 8) ISIS.
> 
> Do you expect them to open another front in such situation? Seriously??



I don't think that Middle East will be quiet place in next decade because,show must go on ...and money to falling from sky.


----------



## beast89

SAA makes further gains in East Ghouta, all thanks to zahran Alloush greed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748941737104637952Heavy losses in north Aleppo for the terrorists, thats what happen when you send your jihadists to Lattakia. Now rebels gains in Lattakia being reverse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749583178415771648


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> The fact that you are cheering for a Caucasian terrorist groups aka 'Syrian revolutionaries' speaks volumes.


Hmmm...let's see. Ajnad al Kavkaz have not committed any acts of terror in Syria....their biggest "crime" is being an Islamist boogeyman.
Meanwhile, Assad, Iran, Hezbollah, and Russia have all committed war crimes in Syria. But you support them 100%.



HAIDER said:


> They intentionally leave behind all this ammo. Payments receive from third party.


Nope, incompetence.



Aero said:


> Repeating my question again to you
> "Previously in a conversation with me you said that Ahrar Sham is not a terrorist organisation/fanatics like Nusra but two days ago they beheaded a govt. soldier alive.
> What you say now?
> Are they still fighting for a cause or just are another bunch of fanatics?"
> Check This Link


Oh no! An unverified claim! What ever will I do???



beast89 said:


> SAA makes further gains in East Ghouta, all thanks to zahran Alloush greed
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748941737104637952Heavy losses in north Aleppo for the terrorists, thats what happen when you send your jihadists to Lattakia. Now rebels gains in Lattakia being reverse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749583178415771648


I can also pull numbers out of my ***.


----------



## T-Rex

bsruzm said:


> "Seven Assadist and two Kurdish terrorists were killed on Monday when clashes erupted between regime forces and the People's Protection Units (YPG) in the city of Hasaka.
> 
> According to local sources, the fighting broke out after soldiers of the Syrian National Defense targeted a checkpoint of the YPG terrorists."


*
Terrorists killing each other, that's good news for Turkey.*



Rustam said:


> *Speaks Volumes of the Legitimacy of ISIS when a Israeli Zionist Jew Shill and now a Stupid Wahhabi/Salafi "islamic fantastic" from bangladesh are in support of it.*
> 
> Go deal with your own terror issue bangali babu, dont get brain washed with your jamati bogus islamic propaganda here, people like you are worse then the facists in europe who rightfully so have had enough of people like you.
> 
> This is middle eastern affairs, if Assad is a terrorist what is your ISIS, Israel? World re known terrorist, fake states, occupiers and murderers.
> 
> Assad is our Asset, and ISIS is your Israeli, Saudi asset that some of you sunnis are fooled into cheering. Assad will do what he has to make sure scum as ISIS or Israel or some international fighters from all over the globe dont start running his country. Take your democrazy, whoredom, rights and wrongs and your religious and all other excuses elsewhere... get lost.. ISIS is on the run and will be wiped off, and there is nothing you or the turkish israeli saudi shillage can do but cry.. Go fix your own country.


*
Shiite terrorists don't own Syria, go back to your terror training camps in the dungeons of Tehran.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

This ape, which happens to be a Saudi national (suprise!) and a member of Nusra front, blew up his VBIED in Aleppo yesterday, of course for freedom and human values. Syrian 'revolution' in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Serpentine said:


> This ape, which happens to be a Saudi national (suprise!) and a member of Nusra front, blew up his VBIED in Aleppo yesterday, of course for freedom and human values. Syrian 'revolution' in a nutshell.



Expect that he is not. Nice try though. As for suicide bombers from KSA, they are in a minority which almost every single video/attack filmed confirms. There have been Iranian suicide bombers in Syria too which I already posted some weeks ago. Not only that suicide bombing itself was invented by your beloved Hezbollah and before them communist groups, mainly your beloved Kurds.

Besides I do not see a difference between a suicide bomber attacking a military target or civilians and the carpet bombings of Al-Assad. The only difference is that the latter are much, much more numerous and deadly and kill many more civilians.

Both are absolute trash but as usual your likes will only ever condemn one kind of the trash instead of both of them. Not surprised the least.

As for foreigners, there are more foreigners fighting for Al-Assad than in the ranks of those against him. However those foreigners fighting for the Al-Assad regime (the numerous terrorist groups among that bunch of people, the canon fodder, they know who they are) are "halal" while those who fight against him are "haram". Once again that makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Dr.Thrax said:


> Oh no! An unverified claim! What ever will I do?


 i was expecting this kind of response. On first day i was a bit skeptical of this news but now it is an undisputed claim because none of your freedom fighters denied it.
You can say it is unverified because you will believe what you want to believe not what is true.
i asked for your opinion because you support rebels but don't tend to be a fanatic in your posts unlike some others.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aero said:


> i was expecting this kind of response. On first day i was a bit skeptical of this news but now it is an undisputed claim because none of your freedom fighters denied it.
> You can say it is unverified because you will believe what you want to believe not what is true.
> i asked for your opinion because you support rebels but don't tend to be a fanatic in your posts unlike some others.


There is no proof whatsoever Ahrar al Sham beheaded a fighter. Because Ahrar al Sham don't do that. They have a court system in place, and even then they don't do executions because they observe Tamkeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Rustam said:


> Go deal with your own terror issue bangali babu



racist


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Terrorists killing each other, that's good news for Turkey.*
> 
> 
> *
> Shiite terrorists don't own Syria, go back to your terror training camps in the dungeons of Tehran.*



World Recognized your ISIS and its actions as Terrorist, not those as Assad who fight it.

*By your logic you and your ISIS Sunnah Terrorist & Friend of Israeli Zionist who agrees with you have ownership of our lands?

No. Indeed We do have all rights and ownership, its our back yard, Always has been and will be, 

Its NOT backyard of European Israelis or Asian Bangalis Just because you are muslim or yahudi or some religious affiliation.*

*Forgot the old name of Dhaka? Jahanghir Nagar & your Mughal & Nawabs as Shiraz a dola? (Persian Owned & Ruled).*

We dont care shiah sunnah bs, we wont allow terrorists dogs and war makers in our lands or some bogus yanki arabi rubbish salafi wahhabist caliphate made of terrorists. you want Caliphate, go make it in your own home, in your own house, not in my house, in my backyard against my wishes.
*
As I said, you Jamati or Razakar as your types are called in your nation, Go fix your country you 2 cent terroist sob, if you want go join your friends in ISIS, shout Allahu Akbar so Allah instantly makes our bombs & bullets fall on your head and so we can send you back in a box.*

Get lost from middle eastern affairs you cannibal israeli jew supporter and terrorist supporter. You dont know shit from stone of history or the region apart from religion, or have a say in our matters as such.





GIANTsasquatch said:


> racist



escapist pc tactic. changes nothing of the merit of the argument.

What is some european converts to judiasm making land claims in middle east? what is some bengali this and that based on some religion making wars in our back yard and calling those who oppose their islamic yanki jihad to be terrorists.

And whos here defending ISIS? Only Israelis, Some Wahhabis from Arabia & Pakistan. Rest of us know who are the real terror maker and should be killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

freedom fighters guardians of humans rights peace loving pigs rebels using wheels chair disabled guy as suicide bomber for targeting saa



. A great example set for all human rights by fsa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> World Recognized your ISIS and its actions as Terrorist, not those as Assad who fight it.
> 
> *By your logic you and your ISIS Sunnah Terrorist & Friend of Israeli Zionist who agrees with you have ownership of our lands?
> 
> No. Indeed We do have all rights and ownership, its our back yard, Always has been and will be,
> 
> Its NOT backyard of European Israelis or Asian Bangalis Just because you are muslim or yahudi or some religious affiliation.*
> 
> *Forgot the old name of Dhaka? Jahanghir Nagar & your Mughal & Nawabs as Shiraz a dola? (Persian Owned & Ruled).*
> 
> We dont care shiah sunnah bs, we wont allow terrorists dogs and war makers in our lands or some bogus yanki arabi rubbish salafi wahhabist caliphate made of terrorists. you want Caliphate, go make it in your own home, in your own house, not in my house, in my backyard against my wishes.
> *
> As I said, you Jamati or Razakar as your types are called in your nation, Go fix your country you 2 cent terroist sob, if you want go join your friends in ISIS, shout Allahu Akbar so Allah instantly makes our bombs & bullets fall on your head and so we can send you back in a box.*
> 
> Get lost from middle eastern affairs you cannibal israeli jew supporter and terrorist supporter. You dont know shit from stone of history or the region apart from religion, or have a say in our matters as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> escapist pc tactic. changes nothing of the merit of the argument.
> 
> What is some european converts to judiasm making land claims in middle east? what is some bengali this and that based on some religion making wars in our back yard and calling those who oppose their islamic yanki jihad to be terrorists.
> 
> And whos here defending ISIS? Only Israelis, Some Wahhabis from Arabia & Pakistan. Rest of us know who are the real terror maker and should be killed.


*
Russia and her minions don't form the world, the world is much larger than that. A terrorist scum like you doesn't know that. Yes, we can see that birds of a feather flock together, that's why terrorist regimes, be it in Syria or BD, are so dear to you. In future we should do to Iran what a tiny island nation has already done.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> freedom fighters guardians of humans rights peace loving pigs rebels using wheels chair disabled guy as suicide bomber for targeting saa
> View attachment 315830
> . A great example set for all human rights by fsa


So what? He attacked a military target, which is fully legitimate. While Khomeni/Assad scum were first who used suicide vehicles against civilian targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Most effective smart bombs with pin point accuracy used by Russian air force to take out militants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Related to Syria as Al-Bukamal and other towns west of that held by IS will fall once this is complete.

http://english.aawsat.com/2016/07/a...ar-iraqi-forces-prepare-secure-syrian-borders
After Fallujah, Anbar, Iraqi Forces Prepare to Secure Syrian Borders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So what? He attacked a military target, which is fully legitimate. While Khomeni/Assad scum were first who used suicide vehicles against civilian targets.



By civilians do you mean those 241 U.S marines? or 70+ IDF terrorists who were obliterated near Beirut? Nah they are NOT civilians. Other than these attacks, not a single other case has been proved, including the great inside job by Mosad aka AMIA bombings and other similar hoaxes.

And the irnoy is, a guys who is crying over legitimate Iranian presence in Syria 24/7 is now defending a Saudi terrorist blowing up himself in Syria's Aleppo. And one wonders why IDF is just the other side of the coin of ISIS/Nusra.



Arabian Stallion said:


> Besides I do not see a difference between a suicide bomber attacking a military target or civilians and the carpet bombings of Al-Assad. The only difference is that the latter are much, much more numerous and deadly and kill many more civilians.





Arabian Stallion said:


> Both are absolute trash but as usual your likes will only ever condemn one kind of the trash instead of both of them. Not surprised the least.



So, basically you are suggesting that Saudi army which is also responsible for thousands of deaths in Yemen is trash too, right? But no of course not, as long as Saudis kill, it's all justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Serpentine said:


> So, basically you are suggesting that Saudi army which is also responsible for thousands of deaths in Yemen is trash too, right? But no of course not, as long as Saudis kill, it's all justified.



Are you joking or have you just decided to troll a bit?

The Saudi Arabian army is not responsible for "thousands of deaths" in Yemen to begin with. Nor is the Saudi Arabian army deliberately carpet bombing Yemeni civilians every single day using inaccurate barrel bombs. If the Saudi Arabian air force with its amazing firepower adopted the policy of the Al-Assad regime that has killed 1000 times more people and which you support fully, Yemeni cities would resemble many Syrian cities but they do not.

As for the story of "terrorists" hiding among civilians, the exact same thing can be said about Houthi's and Ali Abdullah Saleh which by the way the recent UN report confirmed.

Likewise unlike you I have never supported the killings of civilians and much less get joy from it. Nor am I blindly supporting any regime in the region as I have repeatedly criticized KSA whenever I felt so while I have NEVER seen you or any Iranian user criticize your own regime and their actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

*Cracks are starting to appear between Russia and Syria*






Lebanon's Hezbollah scouts carry their parties flag while marching at the funeral of three Hezbollah fighters who were killed while fighting alongside Syrian army forces in Syria in Nabatieh town, southern Lebanon, October 27, 2015

Hezbollah secretary general Hassan Nasrallah recently tackled the recent battles southwest of Aleppo, where the party reportedly suffered its worst losses since entering the conflict in Syria. Nasrallah admitted in aspeechbroadcasted live on the group's Al-Manar TV on June 24 that 26 Hezbollah fighters had been killed since the beginning of June.

This rare acknowledgment of the party’s death toll seems to be an attempt to downplay the recent spate of casualties suffered in fighting near Syria’s largest city. This tally was later confirmed by the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, who reported that “25 Hezbollah fighters were killed in southwest of Aleppo, which is the highest toll for Hezbollah fighters in a single battle since 2013.”

Nasrallah later explained that the heavy losses came after the arrival of thousands of opposition fighters to the area via the Turkish border, who aim is to capture Aleppo and its surrounding countryside. However, several experts claim that the mounting Hezbollah casualties were mainly due to a lack of Russian air cover in the battle.

Russia’s unilateral announcement of a two day ceasefire in Aleppo was actually one of the main factors that contributed to Hezbollah’s heavy losses. Russia's defense ministry stated that the goal of the ceasefire, which began on June 16, was to lower the level of violence and stabilize the situation in Aleppo.

However, it was later claimed that Russia announced the ceasefire in Aleppo without consulting Damascus or Tehran and that the Russians intentionally deprived pro-Assad forces in Aleppo of air cover due to conflicting agendas among the allies. Mustafa al-Ahmed, a rebel fighter with Jaysh al-Fatah in Aleppo, believes that the absence of Russian airstrikes was the main reason behind Hezbollah’s losses.

“Although the extensive use of mortar shelling and car bombs had contributed to a high number of casualties among Hezbollah’s fighters, the main reason was the absence of Russian air support to the Shiite militias backed by Iran,” Ahmed argued. Similarly, Hezbollah supporters reportedly blamed Russia for the mounting casualties and publicly criticized Moscow for not using its air force to protect the party’s fighters.




Russian bombers attacks targets over Syria in this 2015 photo. Russian Defense Ministry

Exhaustion among Hezbollah fighters, who are spread over several fronts in Syria, may also have contributed to the recent spike in casualties. Ali al-Saadi, a field commander in the Iraqi Shiite militia Harakat al-Nujaba, which is active in Syria and Iraq, told Al-Quds al-Araby that Hezbollah has requested urgent reinforcement from Iraqi Popular Mobilization militias to support their fighters in Aleppo.

Saadi linked this request to the increased inability of Hezbollah to fight effectively while its fighters are active in multiple operations across Syria. He added that the Russian government had informed its Syrian counterparts that airstrikes in support of Hezbollah near Aleppo would not be useful unless there were enough soldiers on the ground to secure areas taken from rebels.

Although not having enough fighters may have contributed to Hezbollah’s losses, it is unlikely that this was the main reason behind the spike in casualties. Al-Akhbar’s editor-in-chief Ibrahim al-Amin wrote on June 17 that Iran, Russia and Syria have agreed on an action plan for a large battle in Deir Ezzor province in which Hezbollah will play a central role.

This claim, if true, refutes Saadi’s explanation and demonstrates that Hezbollah is willing and has the man power to expand their operations into new fronts in Syria.




Reuters

The most likely explanation behind the mass casualties is that Russia was not on board when the Syrian regime and Iran launched their Aleppo offensive. Nasrallah argued the fighting near Aleppo was necessary to “defend what remains of Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and Jordan.”

However, it seems that Hezbollah was not able to convince Russia to fully support this battle. “Nasrallah’s latest speech exposed Iran’s failure to convince Moscow to fully join the fight to retake Aleppo and its countryside from the opposition,” wrote Mustafa Fahs, a former fellow at the Moscow State Institute of International Relations. Interfax news agency alsoquoted Russia's ambassador to Syria saying that he did not expect the Syrian army to assault the city in the near future.

Nevertheless, it seems that Iran had a plan to change Russia’s position, but the strategy backfired. “Iran was trying to drag Russia into Aleppo by starting the fight there alone and hoping that the developments on the ground would push the later to join. However, it seems that Hezbollah is the one who paid the heaviest price for Iran’s gamble,” said a Western diplomat based in Lebanon, who spoke under the condition of anonymity.

“We had to be in Aleppo, and we will stay in Aleppo,” Hassan Nasrallah declared in the same speech. The Hezbollah leader even promised to increase their presence there as "retreat is not permissible." However, it seems that the party leader is ignoring the recent improvements in relations between Russia and Turkey, which may reduce Russia’s involvement in Aleppo and could in turn increase the party’s losses there.

_Haid Haid is a Syrian researcher who focuses on foreign and security policy, conflict resolution and Kurds and Islamist movements. He tweets_ _@HaidHaid22 _

http://www.businessinsider.com/cracks-appearing-between-russia-syria-2016-7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> By civilians do you mean those 241 U.S marines? or 70+ IDF terrorists who were obliterated near Beirut? Nah they are NOT civilians. Other than these attacks, not a single other case has been proved, including the great inside job by Mosad aka AMIA bombings and other similar hoaxes.
> 
> And the irnoy is, a guys who is crying over legitimate Iranian presence in Syria 24/7 is now defending a Saudi terrorist blowing up himself in Syria's Aleppo. And one wonders why IDF is just the other side of the coin of ISIS/Nusra.


First attack was against Iraqi embassy bu Islamic Dawa Party.
Then French embassy by IJO (Hezbie nickname back to then).
Then US embassy again by IJO.

All claimed responsibility and all Iranian funded terrorists. Sunni suicide terror was also promoted by Iranian sponsored Hamas and PIJ. 

You guys reap what u sow. And thats only a very beginning.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You guys reap what u sow. And thats only a very beginning.



Says the Israeli. The fact that all Israelis have to live in fear of war someday is exact definition of reaping what you sow, i.e stealing land and killing people.

What have we reaped btw? We are killing our enemies outside our borders which is a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Says the Israeli. The fact that all Israelis have to live in fear of war someday is exact definition of reaping what you sow, i.e stealing land and killing people.
> 
> What have we reaped btw? We are killing our enemies outside our borders which is a good thing.


Assad sponsored and trained Islamists as tool against Israel and now same exactly groups destroyed him. Ahrar al Sham that u talk so much is same Muslim Brotherhood as Hamas u guys sponsored and trained.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad sponsored and trained Islamists as tool against Israel and now same exactly groups destroyed him. Ahrar al Sham that u talk so much is same Muslim Brotherhood as Hamas u guys sponsored and trained.



Then why are you cheering for those MB terrorists and crying about Hamas if that's the case?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Then why are you cheering for those MB terrorists and crying about Hamas if that's the case?


First of all I am not cheering.
Secondly I dont see Ahrar blowing up buses and markets like Hamas.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> First of all I am not cheering.
> Secondly I dont see Ahrar blowing up buses and markets like Hamas.


Just what I expected. Yes you are cheering, not just for Ahrar, but also every single terror group operating in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

@Serpentine Funny how you have #prayforbaghdad as your profile picture but never had #prayforsyria or #prayforaleppo. And you call me the sectarian. "Caring" only about shiites I see. Hahahaha
As for those gains in Eastern Ghouta you mentioned a day or two ago...JAI took them back. 




The next Jaysh al Fateh offensive location is unknown. Some people say Northern Aleppo, Southern Aleppo, Latakia, or Hama. The most likely place is Southern Aleppo, to al Hadher, but JaF surprised us with Latakia and they will surprise us again.

Something you won't see regime supporters do is criticize the regime in any way, shape, or form. Here's an Amnesty International report on rebel war crimes in Syria, and factions implicated include Levant Front, Ahrar al Sham, Jabhat al Nusra, and Nour al Deen Zinki. Crimes include abductions, torture, and extrajudicial killings of captured troops. How many cases? 24 confirmed cases, a few dozen more possible. Compare that to Assad regime atrocities...24 people tortured in a day, on a slow day:
https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...ummary-killings-at-the-hands-of-armed-groups/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Just what I expected. Yes you are cheering, not just for Ahrar, but also every single terror group operating in Syria.


I never cheered. I just feel sick that that instead removing one corrupted giraffe u decided to destroy entire country. Never seen anything so sadistic like that war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Hilarious that u sound exactly like infamous Russian defense minister Grachev, who claimed that he will take Grozny with one VDV regiment.
> 
> Instead Russia needed 80,000 soldiers in Chechnya, despite it was a tiny region with 1 million population (pre war).
> 
> Syria is 22 million country - 22 times more than Chechnya.




VDV doesn't need to enter the cities like Grozny (a death trap). I said hit them from the rear and flanks. it'll be a very fluid battle in the desert.

let the SAA/Iranians go through the front door. 


all the VDV has to do is make sure supplies can't get into the cities. classic siege tactics.


----------



## 50cent

Dr.Thrax said:


> Something you won't see regime supporters do is criticize the regime in any way, shape, or form.


You mean criticism of regime guys who r defending there country against Isis al nusra gangs and glorifying of terrorist rebels in easy words so called rebels criminals thugs cannibals using civilans as shields canibals liver eater looting people property homes by blaming them of Assad shabiba so called rebels are just animals who have sold them for 100 dollars per month since Assad rule was for decades why they were quiet before 2011 was there a different leader before reality is no one was against Assad everyone was happy with assad ruling and policies before 2011 no opposition a stable country with zero refugees this so called opposition was created after 2011 with heavy financial support to destroy syria and it is destroyed
so called reality of democratic oppositional Qaeda FSA)))) 


C130 said:


> VDV doesn't need to enter the cities like Grozny (a death trap). I said hit them from the rear and flanks. it'll be a very fluid battle in the desert.
> 
> let the SAA/Iranians go through the front door.
> 
> 
> all the VDV has to do is make sure supplies can't get into the cities. classic siege tactics.


Why risk human lives drones saves lives and can view all of there criminal activities without activating terroist it can also strike at targets which are no go zone areas so drones are smart choice rather than slow ground operations risking lives of soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

galaxy_surfer said:


> You mean criticism of regime guys who r defending there country against Isis al nusra gangs and glorifying of terrorist rebels in easy words so called rebels criminals thugs cannibals using civilans as shields canibals liver eater looting people property homes by blaming them of Assad shabiba so called rebels are just animals who have sold them for 100 dollars per month since Assad rule was for decades why they were quiet before 2011 was there a different leader before reality is no one was against Assad before 2011nobody was supporting them before 2011 no hundred dollars cheque in pocket before so thTs why a just for 100 dollars cheque after 2011 criminals elements of syrria got chance for extra income 100 dollars cheque they started labling Assad as brutal dictator commiting worst crimes in name of democracy a stable country became ww2 Stalingrad type of battlefield whole country became a warzone but still poll view Assad as most popular leader. My question is why there was not any form of protest against Assad before 2011 no opposition to assad why these terrorist were quiet before 2011 was there a different leader before reality is no foreign country was heading them 100 cheques for suicide bombing and these terroist r worst type of animals in human shape who can commit any crimes for 100 dollars destroying ur own home for just 100 dollars
> 
> 
> Why risk human lives drones saves lives and can view all of there criminal activities without activating terroist it can also strike at targets which are no go zone areas so drones are smart choice rather than slow ground operations risking lives of soldiers




drones can be used for ISR and strikes, but you still need men on the ground.


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> VDV doesn't need to enter the cities like Grozny (a death trap). I said hit them from the rear and flanks. it'll be a very fluid battle in the desert.
> 
> let the SAA/Iranians go through the front door.
> 
> all the VDV has to do is make sure supplies can't get into the cities. classic siege tactics.


Tiny 1 million Chechnya was cut of supplies from the beginning. Yet Russians needed 80,000 people. What is more funny is that 1 Chechen war was lost. And Second Chechen war ended with pathetic deal:

1) Chechens are doing in Chechnya whatever they want.
2) Half million of Russian refugees never returned back in Chechnya.
3) Chechnya gets billions from Russia.
In return Chechens recognize they are part of Russia.

Aleppo city which degenerate Assad, Khamenai and Putin want to encircle, starve and barrel bomb into a sandbox:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746403532866093062


----------



## CrimsonFury

How's the war going boys ?


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Tiny 1 million Chechnya was cut of supplies from the beginning. Yet Russians needed 80,000 people. What is more funny is that 1 Chechen war was lost. And Second Chechen war ended with pathetic deal:
> 
> 1) Chechens are doing in Chechnya whatever they want.
> 2) Half million of Russian refugees never returned back in Chechnya.
> 3) Chechnya gets billions from Russia.
> In return Chechens recognize they are part of Russia.
> 
> Aleppo city which degenerate Assad, Khamenai and Putin want to encircle, starve and barrel bomb into a sandbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746403532866093062



This rafidah Liar how can they belive what this ape is talking about.. But maybe we don't have to wonder because they take this guy as Intercessor.. Just babble what hezbshaitan says and post it later here..


----------



## bsruzm

*16 civilians killed in Syria's Hasakeh after motorbike bomber attack*

"It was not immediately clear who carried out the attack, but Daesh terrorist group has claimed previous bombings in the mainly Kurdish region.

Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said the attack killed at least 16 people and wounded another 40.

The death toll was confirmed to an AFP correspondent. The suicide attacker reportedly detonated his explosives in front of the bakery.

"A suicide bomber on a motorcycle blew himself up in the Salihiah neighbourhood of Hasakeh city," said Abdel Rahman."


----------



## 50cent

bsruzm said:


> *16 civilians killed in Syria's Hasakeh after motorbike bomber attack*
> 
> "It was not immediately clear who carried out the attack, but Daesh terrorist group has claimed previous bombings in the mainly Kurdish region.
> 
> Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said the attack killed at least 16 people and wounded another 40.
> 
> The death toll was confirmed to an AFP correspondent. The suicide attacker reportedly detonated his explosives in front of the bakery.
> 
> "A suicide bomber on a motorcycle blew himself up in the Salihiah neighbourhood of Hasakeh city," said Abdel Rahman."


Another reason to support assad as he won't let syria become a playground for terroist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

galaxy_surfer said:


> Another reason to support assad as he won't let syria become a playground for terroist



He's worser than any terrorists..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

galaxy_surfer said:


> Another reason to support assad as he won't let syria become a playground for terroist


I see no reason to support an idiot here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Report: Twins Kill Mother In Saudi Arabia After She Tried To Stop Them From Joining ISIS*

JONAH BENNETT
National Security/Foreign Policy Reporter 10:02 AM 07/06/2016


Twenty-year-old twin brothers in Saudi Arabia allegedly murdered their mother for trying to prevent them from joining the Islamic State in Syria — a case of radical Islamic ideology swallowing up Saudi Arabia’s already extreme Wahhabism.

“The only thing (we have established) is that they (the twins) follow Takfiri ideology,” Saudi Interior Ministry spokesman General Mansour al-Turki told Reuters. Takfiri is a phrase indicating militant Islamism. “The case is still under investigation,” he said.

The brothers, Khaled and Saleh al-Oraini, are currently in custody. They reportedly stabbed their mother, father and 22-year-old brother in Riyadh. They tried to cross into Yemen following the stabbing, but were picked up and arrested by Saudi authorities.

The mother later died due to severe injuries.

“Had this come from drug addicts or ignorant youth, it would not have been unusual,” Saudi writer Mohammad Ali al-Mahmoud told Reuters. “The shock is that it came from a pair of religious children acting in the name of Islam.”

The Saudi public is left paralyzed as the attack is the fifth case of suspected Islamic State-aligned members killing relatives in a single year.

It also provokes deep questions about the limits of radical Islam in a country known for funding and developing Wahhabism, which for a long time functioned as the limits of extremism. That limit was breached with the emergence of ISIS.

For ISIS, reverence and respect for parents seems to take the backseat to militancy and the command to kill apostates, even if they’re close family members.

Suicide bombers recently launched attacks in Saudi Arabia at the end of Ramadan. While it’s not clear if they’re ISIS-inspired, what seems apparent is that they’re the result of radical Islam spiraling out of control in a country known for fostering this type of ideology.

Saudi authorities have pushed religious leaders to condemn ISIS as a deviant sect of Islam, but in doing so, Saudis have painted a target on their back.


----------



## Oghuz Turk

What are the "rebels" even fighting for at this point? 
They've completely destroyed their own country to the point to where it may never be rebuilt, And now nearly 1/4 of their population left and isn't coming back, so now who is there left to rebuild it when this is over?
They overthrow their government, and another country will just step in and steal their territory. This isn't achieving freedom at all. Just another totalitarian dictatorship even worse than before.

These idiots probably still aren't even aware that they're digging Syria's grave as well as their own.
It's just about clear at this point that Assad isn't going anywhere, but Syria will never be the same because of these animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Tiny 1 million Chechnya was cut of supplies from the beginning. Yet Russians needed 80,000 people. What is more funny is that 1 Chechen war was lost. And Second Chechen war ended with pathetic deal:
> 
> 1) Chechens are doing in Chechnya whatever they want.
> 2) Half million of Russian refugees never returned back in Chechnya.
> 3) Chechnya gets billions from Russia.
> In return Chechens recognize they are part of Russia.
> 
> Aleppo city which degenerate Assad, Khamenai and Putin want to encircle, starve and barrel bomb into a sandbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746403532866093062




12,000 VDV is more than enough to harass these rats. this isn't going to be an occupation but a fluid movement from one battle to another.

maybe 12,000 VDV isn't enough, let's add some more units then


2 Motor Rifle Brigades
2 Tank Divisons
1 Missile Brigade
1 Artillery Brigade
1 MLRS Reigment
1 Signals Brigade

that's more than 100,000 men 1,000+ tanks, 1,000+ APC/IFV, dozens of tactial missiles like Tochka,



and there goal is to capture and cleanse this red zone I marked 







effectively cutting ISIS in half.


----------



## CrimsonFury

C130 said:


> 12,000 VDV is more than enough to harass these rats. this isn't going to be an occupation but a fluid movement from one battle to another.
> 
> maybe 12,000 VDV isn't enough, let's add some more units then
> 
> 
> 2 Motor Rifle Brigades
> 2 Tank Divisons
> 1 Missile Brigade
> 1 Artillery Brigade
> 1 MLRS Reigment
> 1 Signals Brigade
> 
> that's more than 100,000 men 1,000+ tanks, 1,000+ APC/IFV, dozens of tactial missiles like Tochka,
> 
> 
> 
> and there goal is to capture and cleanse this red zone I marked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> effectively cutting ISIS in half.


Russians don't have the money nor national will to do what you are saying. Only if there is an uprising in their backyard (eg Chechnya) will they sacrifice so much treasure and blood. If the Russian public starts receiving their boys in coffins for the sake of keeping someone in power over there in the middle of the desert...the public backlash would be something Putin wants to avoid.


----------



## C130

CrimsonFury said:


> Russians don't have the money nor national will to do what you are saying. Only if there is an uprising in their backyard (eg Chechnya) will they sacrifice so much treasure and blood. If the Russian public starts receiving their boys in coffins for the sake of keeping someone in power over there in the middle of the desert...the public backlash would be something Putin wants to avoid.






I do believe Russia has the national will to do this and they aren't scared to shed blood, this is the same people who died by the millions in WW2 and survived the horrors of Lenin and Stalin.

the cost wouldn't be too much either. I would say at most 5 to 10 billion a month. and they would have destroyed ISIS and FSA in less than 3 months.


and not like they would be shouldering the cost alone they have Syria and Iran to help out on the cost as well , and I am sure Syria would pay Russia back in due time.


this wouldn't be an occupation but a liberation. SAA/Iran will be the ones who secure the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> 12,000 VDV is more than enough to harass these rats. this isn't going to be an occupation but a fluid movement from one battle to another.
> 
> maybe 12,000 VDV isn't enough, let's add some more units then
> 
> 
> 2 Motor Rifle Brigades
> 2 Tank Divisons
> 1 Missile Brigade
> 1 Artillery Brigade
> 1 MLRS Reigment
> 1 Signals Brigade
> 
> that's more than 100,000 men 1,000+ tanks, 1,000+ APC/IFV, dozens of tactial missiles like Tochka,
> 
> 
> 
> and there goal is to capture and cleanse this red zone I marked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> effectively cutting ISIS in half.


Math is obvously not ur strongest side.

Russia used more than 6 divisions in 1 million Chechnya.
1) First war ended with defeat after losing 6000 soldiers.
2) Second war ended with miserable deal (Russia pays billions of ransom to former Chechen terrorist) after losing another 6000.

Syria is 20 million not 1 million. So casualties will grow accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

500 said:


> Math is obvously not ur strongest side.
> 
> Russia used more than 6 divisions in 1 million Chechnya.
> 1) First war ended with defeat after losing 6000 soldiers.
> 2) Second war ended with miserable deal (Russia pays billions of ransom to former Chechen terrorist) after losing another 6000.
> 
> Syria is 20 million not 1 million. So casualties will grow accordingly.




12,000 VDV

divison is 13,000 men each x 5, two tank divsion is 13,000 men each add in 12,000 VDV=104,000 men


I could be wrong, why don't you find the numbers for me buddy 


eitherway it's more men than your dear rats that you seem to love, who would love to cut your head off along with the rest your Zionst kind


----------



## CrimsonFury

C130 said:


> I do believe Russia has the national will to do this and they aren't scared to shed blood, this is the same people who died by the millions in WW2 and survived the horrors of Lenin and Stalin.
> 
> the cost wouldn't be too much either. I would say at most a$1 billion or 2 a month. and they would have destroyed ISIS and FSA in less than 3 months.
> 
> 
> and not like they would be shouldering the cost alone they have Syria and Iran to help out on the cost as well , and I am sure Syria would pay Russia back in due time.
> 
> 
> this wouldn't be an occupation but a liberation. SAA/Iran will be the ones who secure the cities.


But in both world wars Russia itself was faced with annihilation, so ofcourse they fought tooth and nail. That is expected.

But sending dozens of their own to die in a desert defending a dictator...that will be a very hard story to sell to the people. I really don't believe they will go anywhere near such an option unless something VERY fundamental happens (Damascus falls to ISIS which then reignites the insurgency in Checnhya..but this option seems so far away it sounds nearly ridiculous does it not ?).

For now I think they will not expand much beyond their current involvement unless something very fundamental causes the Kremlin to rethink its calculus.


----------



## Somali-Turk

Turanicwarrior said:


> What are the "rebels" even fighting for at this point?
> They've completely destroyed their own country to the point to where it may never be rebuilt, And now nearly 1/4 of their population left and isn't coming back, so now who is there left to rebuild it when this is over?
> They overthrow their government, and another country will just step in and steal their territory. This isn't achieving freedom at all. Just another totalitarian dictatorship even worse than before.
> 
> These idiots probably still aren't even aware that they're digging Syria's grave as well as their own.
> It's just about clear at this point that Assad isn't going anywhere, but Syria will never be the same because of these animals.








I never understood why aljazeera is formenting the fire in the syria.
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/07/syrian-government-declares-day-ceasefire-160706091945528.html
-War planes dropped bombs on the northern Aleppo area on Wednesday, while government forces fired shells in the nearby town of Anadan.


----------



## Blackmoon

Something BIG if they can hold the ground.

*Syrian army fire cuts only road into rebel-held Aleppo*

*



*

The only way into rebel-held parts of Aleppo was cut on Thursday by a Syrian government advance that put the road within firing range, two rebel sources and a group monitoring the conflict said, in effect putting some 250,000 people living there under siege.
Rebel groups were waging a fierce battle to retake the areas captured overnight near the Castello Road, the rebels said.

"Currently nobody can get in or out of Aleppo," Zakaria Malahifji of the Aleppo-based rebel group Fastaqim told Reuters.

The advance by pro-government forces in the al-Malah Farms area northwest of Aleppo brought them to within 1 km of the Castello road, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Heavy aerial and artillery bombardment had at times made the Castello Road impassable in recent weeks, but Thursday's advance makes it even easier for government forces to hit, effectively cutting off the opposition-held sector of the divided city.
"(The road) was not risk-free, but now there is not a matter of danger, now the road is cut," Malahifji said.

A second rebel official with fighters in the area said: "All the factions sent reinforcements and are trying to take back the positions taken by the regime, but the situation is very bad, there was heavy regime air cover in the night.
The Observatory estimates that between 250,000 and 300,000 people live in opposition-held parts of Aleppo. The Syrian army had on Wednesday announced a countrywide, 72-hour truce.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-aleppo-idUSKCN0ZN0U2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Blackmoon said:


> Something BIG if they can hold the ground.


Nothing BIG about it. Just more civilians will be starved by Assad and Khamenai terrorists. After over million exceed deaths that does wont change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Nothing BIG about it. Just more civilians will be starved by Assad and Khamenai terrorists. After over million exceed deaths that does wont change anything.



You must have forgotten the fact that majority of the people in Aleppo are pro government or at least prefer it to the international terrorists there .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> You must have forgotten the fact that majority of the people in Aleppo are pro government or at least prefer it to the international terrorists there .


Thats total rubbish. Without foreign Shia militias and Alawites from Tartus and Latakia rebels would take entire Aleppo in hours.











http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.283910&lon=37.137458&z=17&m=b
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.283910&lon=37.137458&z=17&m=b





Assadists proudly show how Iran and Russia turns their country into a sandbox. I never seen anyone else in history doing that.

The title is fake - they are still about 1.5 kms from Castello road, although blockade seems a matter of time.

Another fun fact: Assadists bomb and advance during 72 hour ceasefire they declared.


----------



## Ceylal

I doesn't look like that Assad is deterred by what 500's country, NATO and the spineless arab states are throwing at him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> I doesn't look like that Assad is deterred by what 500's country, NATO and the spineless arab states are throwing at him..
> View attachment 316246
> View attachment 316247


Assad is determined to keep slaughter his people with barrel bombs and foreign militias.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751119226350559232





His 72 hour Eid truce did not last more than 72 minutes. Fun fact: the only truce Assad regime ever respected is truce with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

*@500*He is not slaughtering his people , but he is vaporising the destroyers of Syria and he is using the methods he has not the one he wish he had..Nothing wrong there.



500 said:


> His 72 hour Eid truce did not last more than 72 minutes. Fun fact: the only truce Assad regime ever respected is truce with Israel.


It takes two to tango. The moderate terrorists must have asked for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

*Loss of US Air Cover Led to Syrian Rebels Defeat by ISIS*

What would have been the first victory for New Syrian Army rebels against the Islamic State quickly turned into an embarrassing rout last week when U.S. warplanes covering the advance diverted to another target 200 miles away in Iraq.

The diversion, first reported by The Washington Post and later confirmed by Pentagon officials, contributed to the collapse of the rebels’ offensive against the southeastern Syrian border town of al-Bukamal.

NSA fighters fled into the desert, leaving behind their equipment, including U.S.-supplied .50 caliber machineguns. The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) claimed to have killed 40 of the U.S.-trained and equipped NSA fighters while capturing 15.

U.S. warplanes conducting airstrikes to clear the way for the NSA offensive on June 28 suddenly departed under orders to join air attacks by U.S., British and Iraqi aircraft on a massive ISIS convoy moving toward the Syrian border from the area southwest of Fallujah, about 40 miles from Baghdad.

More than 100 vehicles reportedly were destroyed and hundreds of ISIS fighters were killed, according to the U.S. military and the Iraqi Security Forces.

Army Col. Chris Garver, a spokesman for Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve, hinted at the diversion of air power in a briefing to the Pentagon on Wednesday but told the Washington Post that "You have a finite number of resources, and you try to get the biggest bang you can out of the resources you have. Prioritization was given to one target over another."

In the Pentagon briefing, Garver said that the NSA was regrouping following the failed offensive on al-Bukamal, which had been billed as an attempt to sever one of the last ISIS lines of re-supply and communications between Syria and Iraq through the Iraqi border town of al-Qaim.

"It's not an overwhelming defeat because the New Syrian Army is still in the fight," Garver said. "They're still partnered with us. We're still providing them support and whenever they go, conduct another operation, you know, we'll -- we'll be sure to let you know."

"Al-Bukamal is an important area, as is Al-Qaim," Garver said. "That's a place where Daesh (an Arabic acronym for ISIS) had never been attacked on the ground before. And now they have been attacked on the ground. And that operation, frankly, was very confusing for them and we see movement right now" by ISIS to reposition forces."

The NSA reportedly has received military training in U.S.-run camps in Jordan, but most of their training and equipping was conducted at their base in the southeastern Syrian town of al-Tanf. Garver stressed that U.S. advisors were not with the NSA on the ground in the offensive. "This was not an accompanied mission," he said.

The base at al-Tanf was hit twice earlier this month by Russian air strikes, even after the U.S. military used emergency channels to ask Moscow to stop after the first strike, according to U.S. officials.

In a statement Thursday, the New Syrian Army pledged to continue the fight against ISIS and appeared to characterize the defeat at al-Bukamal more as a raid or probing attack rather than an offensive aimed at capturing the city.

"Our forces successfully departed at the conclusion of the raid," the statement said. "We will continue to conduct operations to remove Daesh." The statement contrasted with remarks by NSA spokesmen after the retreat into the desert.

Muzahem al Saloum, a spokesman for the NSA, told Reuters "We have withdrawn to the outlying desert and the first stage of the campaign has ended."

"The news is not good," another NSA source told Reuters. "I can say our troops were trapped and suffered many casualties and several fighters were captured and even weapons were taken."

In another briefing to the Pentagon last week as the attack began, Garver also said the intent was to capture al-Bukamal. "The announced purpose of this attack by the New Syrian Army, also known as the Ketab Allah Akbar, or KAA, is to liberate Abu Kamal (al-Bukamal) and cut Daesh military supply lines in the Euphrates Valley between Syria and Iraq," Garver said.

"As with our other partner forces, we are providing advice and assistance to KAA and strikes in support of their operations. Last night, we conducted eight large strikes on Daesh targets near Abu Kamal, including two tactical Daesh units, an intelligence training center, a headquarters, a training camp, a known bed-down location for fighters and a Daesh vehicle," Garver said.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Assad is determined to keep slaughter his people with barrel bombs and foreign militias.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751119226350559232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His 72 hour Eid truce did not last more than 72 minutes. Fun fact: the only truce Assad regime ever respected is truce with Israel.



*With Israel this thug is very peaceful. Against women, children and hospital patients he is very tough.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Ceylal said:


> *@500*He is not slaughtering his people , but he is vaporising the destroyers of Syria and he is using the methods he has not the one he wish he had..Nothing wrong there.
> 
> 
> It takes two to tango. The moderate terrorists must have asked for it..



You spoke the truth he is not slaughtering his people.. His ppl are the two million or little bit more shia and alawi and some druse ppl and he is not starving or killing them.. Nor he genocides them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

13 Assadist and 1 Hezbie captured in West Qalamoun:











+ 1 tank and cannon captured:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> *@500*He is not slaughtering his people , but he is vaporising the destroyers of Syria and he is using the methods he has not the one he wish he had..Nothing wrong there.


Whitewashing murder wont change facts.Today Assad terrorist forces bombed market of Darkush in Idlib killing over 20 people. Far far way from any frontlines. Why? - Because why not.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Whitewashing murder wont change facts.Today Assad terrorist forces bombed market of Darkush in Idlib killing over 20 people. Far far way from any frontlines. Why? - Because why not.




Individuals will die anyway. It's the nation that will live on. - Adolf Hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Whitewashing murder wont change facts.Today Assad terrorist forces bombed market of Darkush in Idlib killing over 20 people. Far far way from any frontlines. Why? - Because why not.



Why because of sectarian hate.. Just bury ppl alive while kicking them at their heads.. Laughing like a pig while threatening little children and forcing them to say assad is god.. Or play being a Barber just pluck beards with your two hands.. 

But the best part is take the children away and mass kill them to not fight the next generation.. Hey just say that it was milita not assadis own soilders and everything is fine 

They will fall and God may help Muslims and liberate Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Whitewashing murder wont change facts.Today Assad terrorist forces bombed market of Darkush in Idlib killing over 20 people. Far far way from any frontlines. Why? - Because why not.





And once again you have zero proof for your claim that it was the Syrian military. Iraq has had over 2000 suicide bombings, not including 2006 but in Syria they don't exist?

http://cpost.uchicago.edu/database/


Now factor in that Syria is fighting not just Isis and Nusra but dozens of other groups. Funny thing is that the same groups that have committed over 2000 suicide bombings in Iraq are the same groups fighting in Syria but all the suicide bombings in Syria are blamed on the Syrian army/Air Force.


But it's expected of you, just days ago you posted a outdated map of the situation in Syria and when I called you out on it your excuse for not including Syrian controlled areas was because they were "ethnically cleansed" 

You have been exposed countless times for pulling things out of your *** and no matter how much proof which includes sources and photos are presented to you, you still stick to your stories which usually have zero sources but that is expected from an Isis supporter, both you and Isis have one thing in common, both of you are full of crap.

Tell use more about how suicide bombings and collaboration with Isis is justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Thats total rubbish. Without foreign Shia militias and Alawites from Tartus and Latakia rebels would take entire Aleppo in hours.



That's because majority of the government supporters are the secularists and educated ones belonging to high and middle class of the society . Such people in every society are less likely to get involved in violence and war unlike the opposition who mostly come from the villages with radical ideologies .



500 said:


> His 72 hour Eid truce did not last more than 72 minutes. Fun fact: the only truce Assad regime ever respected is truce with Israel.


Maybe he has learned from the Americans and their moderate terrorists ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Quadruple Alliance captured Maydaa in East Ghouta

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...psituation_in_eastern_ghouta_madyaa_captured/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SiLent crY said:


> That's because majority of the government supporters are the secularists and educated ones belonging to high and middle class of the society . Such people in every society are less likely to get involved in violence and war unlike the opposition who mostly come from the villages with radical ideologies .


Nope, there is no any higher support for Assad in high class. 

1) High class neighborhoods have much higher muhabarat presence.
2) High class have money to leave Syria (most left).


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> And once again you have zero proof for your claim that it was the Syrian military.


They stole jet from Assad and bombed themselves to blame Assad.



> But it's expected of you, just days ago you posted a outdated map of the situation in Syria and when I called you out on it your excuse for not including Syrian controlled areas was because they were "ethnically cleansed"


I explained about that map. Since then Assadist lost more territories than gained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I explained about that map. Since then Assadist lost more territories than gained.




Don't matter. This is attrition war. Those who fight to the last man wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oghuz Turk

SAA and YPG clashes soon I think. When the IS is gone, YPG will try to carve out a chunk of syrian clay for themselves. If the SAA and Russia will allow that, the whole war would be for nothing.
I bet Assad and Erdogan will be "friends" overnight as soon as the YPG declares independency on Syrian clay.


----------



## Ceylal

Timur said:


> You spoke the truth he *is not slaughtering his people*.. His ppl are the two million or little bit more shia and alawi and some druse ppl and he is not starving or killing them.. Nor he genocides them..



I guess you are absolutely right. Now, I understand the Turkish, Israel, Nato and the lifeless/spineless arab state's fury against Syria..Thank you for the tip!



500 said:


> Whitewashing murder wont change facts.Today Assad terrorist forces bombed market of Darkush in Idlib killing over 20 people. Far far way from any frontlines. Why? - Because why not.


Somehow, you are the only one who can separate Syrian army massacres from the anti Syrian Gov ones! Was it due to the color of the dust or its smell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Rebels are taking out their anger on Govt. held areas of the city. Reports say around 20 civilians killed and over 100 injured. Some pictures are floating around if you want to search for them.


----------



## Serpentine

SAA cuts Castillo road and encircles terrorists in the city, instead they shell gov held areas and kill 40 civilians, including many children and injure 250.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They stole jet from Assad and bombed themselves to blame Assad.





What jets? Every time I debate you, you start to go into incoherent rants because you have been caught with your pants down.

The fact is you have zero proof it was an aircraft...zero. It makes no logical sense for the Syrian Air Force to waste precious fuel and bombs for no reason. It was most likely a suicide bomber, as I mentioned earlier Iraq has had well over 2000 suicide bombings by groups like ISIS yet Syria doesn't get hit with suicide bombers? Of course they do you just prefer to close your eyes and spread propaganda without proof.



Furthermore, human rights groups, eye witness accounts and many western news outlets have documented FSA and other terrorist groups attack civilians (they are dumb enough to video tape themselves do it). The FSA is notoriouse for shelling Christian town and dececrating churches.






500 said:


> I explained about that map. Since then Assadist lost more territories than gained.








Once again more lies from you. The Syrian army did not lose more territory then it gained. I posted a map from SyrianCivilWarMaps.com on July 1st, you posted a map from March 

The Syrian military has regained over 10,000 sq KM and that was before palmyra was taken and before the Raqqa offensive. The Syrian army has had to give up ground many times thoughout the war but on many occasions the Syrian army and its allies regrouped and took back what they lost, but you always put a propaganda spin on things.[/QUOTE]



Serpentine said:


> SAA cuts Castillo road and encircles terrorists in the city, instead they shell gov held areas and kill 40 civilians, including many children and injure 250.





But you know how it will go, people like 500 and the press will blame Assad. Like I talked about earlier, the FSA is notorious for shelling government held areas, they even shell Christian and other minority town. Iraq has experienced over 2000 suicide bombings from Isis and similar terror groups yet in the press they never covers the suicide bombings in Syria, it's easier to ignor it and blame Assad for those suicide bombings...they just alway label suicide bombings as barrel bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-makes-swift-gains-east-ghouta-amid-rebel-collapse/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> Rebels are taking out their anger on Govt. held areas of the city. Reports say around 20 civilians killed and over 100 injured. Some pictures are floating around if you want to search for them.





Serpentine said:


> SAA cuts Castillo road and encircles terrorists in the city, instead they shell gov held areas and kill 40 civilians, including many children and injure 250.


Civilians were killed by Uragan cluster rocket, which only Assadist side has:









ptldM3 said:


> What jets?


Which indiscriminately bomb Syria on daily basis.



> Once again more lies from you. The Syrian army did not lose more territory then it gained. I posted a map from SyrianCivilWarMaps.com on July 1st, you posted a map from March


I already explained that since the truth Assadist ethnically cleansed ("gained") a small Palmyra, while losing Shaer gas field, El Eis and Khan Touman, Kinsabba and surroundings in Latakia.



> The Syrian military has regained over 10,000 sq KM and that was before palmyra was taken and before the Raqqa offensive.


Not even close:






Raqqa offensive miserably failed.



> But you know how it will go, people like 500 and the press will blame Assad.


Yup. It was Assad who slaughtered civilians in Western Aleppo with cluster Uragan rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Unguided bomb, probably thermobaric ODAB-500PM dropped on Aleppo city by Assad/Russian terrorists:






I bet rebels stole the jet and bombed themselves to blame Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Somali-Turk

500
what is your position on syria crisis? assad vs isil?

this thing makes me think israeli actions are more merciful.


----------



## T-Rex

Somali-Turk said:


> 500
> what is your position on syria crisis? assad vs isil?
> 
> this thing makes me think israeli actions are more merciful.


*
It was never assad vs Daesh, it was always assad vs the rebels. Daesh is indirectly assisting assad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Civilians were killed by Uragan cluster rocket, which only Assadist side has:



Let's debunk your lies, again.

Terrorists do have BM-27 tubes and they recycle and use them purely for terror, shelling gov held areas in Aleppo.








> However, while it is true that the Syrian Army does utilize the 9M27K missiles and has used them abundantly in the Ghab plains, the BM-27’s rocket tubes featured in the images shown above come from another source.
> 
> When the the 9M27K missile explodes, the rocket tube remains intact. Those empty rocket tubes could then be stuffed with explosives and recycled when salvaged from the battlefields. Being used generously in the battlefields of the Ghab plains, the rebel groups such as Jund al-Aqsa and Jabhat al-Sham have managed to capture a good amount of those missile tubes, and recycle them for use against Aleppo’s populated neighborhoods.
> 
> *As shown in the video below, the rebel fighters uncovered a number of rocket tubes they salvaged and promised to stuff them and launch them against government targets.*










T-Rex said:


> *It was never assad vs Daesh, it was always assad vs the rebels. Daesh is indirectly assisting assad.*



It takes special kind of ignorance to still say Daesh is helping Assad while it is SAA that has the most intensive battles with Daesh in Syria and kills the most number of them while terrorists that you call rebels were fighting shoulder to shoulder with Daesh against SAA before they started fighting together for land and money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Let's debunk your lies, again.
> 
> Terrorists do have BM-27 tubes and they recycle and use them purely for terror, shelling gov held areas in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes special kind of ignorance to still say Daesh is helping Assad while it is SAA that has the most intensive battles with Daesh in Syria and kills the most number of them while terrorists that you call rebels were fighting shoulder to shoulder with Daesh against SAA before they started fighting together for land and money.








You show rebels holding empty casings of Uragan cluster rockets. So? It only proves that Assad fired these rockets before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You show rebels holding empty casings of Uragan cluster rockets. So? It only proves that Assad fired these rockets before.



Didn't you watch the video? They explicitly threatened they will recycle those tubes and launch them back and as proved last night, they did it (and one in the picture didn't explode apparently). Given their history in making unguided gas canisters called hell cannons, it's quite natural. Still it doesn't prove that this killed the 40 civilians last night, since they still have the hell cannon terror weapon.

Nearly 40 civilians were killed last night in terror shelling of Aleppo and 250 injured and @500 still insists on glorifying the scumbags that do resemble IDF very much trying to whitewash every single terror attack they execute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Didn't you watch the video? They explicitly threatened they will recycle those tubes and launch them back and as proved last night, they did it (and one in the picture didn't explode apparently).
> 
> Nearly 40 civilians were killed last night in terror shelling of Aleppo and 250 injured and @500 still insists on glorifying the scumbags that do resemble IDF very much trying to whitewash every single terror attack they execute.


LOL thats same kind of threat when IS captured Tabqa airbase and threatened to bomb Russia with disabled MiG-21.

http://thedailybanter.com/2014/09/v...ening-putin-chechnya-response-will-destroyed/

Reusing cluster rocket is silliest idea i heard so far.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Reusing cluster rocket is silliest idea i heard so far.


This also looked like a silly idea at first:







Until it started killing civilians in Aleppo as its primary purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> This also looked like a silly idea at first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until it started killing civilians in Aleppo as its primary purpose.


This thing is even more primitive that Kassam rockets used by Palestinians. Cluster rockets is hi tec in terms of Syria.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Which indiscriminately bomb Syria on daily basis.






Again which jets? Repeating some one liner with no proof just further reaffirmes that you are caught with your pants down. I ask you very specifically what proof do you have that it was Syrian aircraft that caused those civilians casualties?

Again you have zero evidence, not even circumstantial. You are ignoring the fact that the FSA and other "moderate" cannibals regularly shell government towns which results in civilian deaths. Similarly, the "moderates" shell Christian towns for no reason and the most laughable part is that you are pretending that suicide bombings don't happen in Syria, instead you blame everything on the Syrian army.









500 said:


> I already explained that since the truth Assadist ethnically cleansed ("gained") a small Palmyra, while losing Shaer gas field, El Eis and Khan Touman, Kinsabba and such rroundings in Latakia.
> 
> 
> Not even close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raqqa offensive miserably failed.
> 
> 
> Yup. It was Assad who slaughtered civilians in Western Aleppo with cluster Uragan rocket.









Do you ride the short bus and take special classes? Why you keep posting a map from March is beyond me. As for Palmayra being "small" it is a lot bigger then a freakin' oil field and has much greater strategic importance. Your "moderate" terrorist have regained some small territory from the Syrian military in some areas but have lost territory in others. The Syrian army will regain the small territory it lost and then advance further, like they have been doing for a while.



500 said:


> You show rebels holding empty casings of Uragan cluster rockets. So? It only proves that Assad fired these rockets before.




Says the guy that posts a random picture of a cluster bomb with zero evidence about who fired the rocket or where it actually landed 


I have busted you posting fake pictures and then making up fake stories behind those pictures, and to no ones surprise you could not back your claims with sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Again which jets? Repeating some one liner with no proof just further reaffirmes that you are caught with your pants down. I ask you very specifically what proof do you have that it was Syrian aircraft that caused those civilians casualties?


I am not into silly conspiracies that rebels bomb themselves to blame Assad.



> Again you have zero evidence, not even circumstantial. You are ignoring the fact that the FSA and other "moderate" cannibals regularly shell government towns which results in civilian deaths.
> 
> Similarly, the "moderates" shell Christian towns for no reason and the most laughable part is that you are pretending that suicide bombings don't happen in Syria, instead you blame everything on the Syrian army.


Nonsense. I never denied that. In fact before Assadists posted Uragan rocket pic I was sure its rebels who shelled that neighborhood in Aleppo.



> Do you ride the short bus and take special classes? Why you keep posting a map from March is beyond me. As for Palmayra being "small" it is a lot bigger then a freakin' oil field and has much greater strategic importance. Your "moderate" terrorist have regained some small territory from the Syrian military in some areas but have lost territory in others. The Syrian army will regain the small territory it lost and then advance further, like they have been doing for a while.


U made a claim that Assadists captured over 10,000 sq km before the truce. Map proves its BS.



> Says the guy that posts a random picture of a cluster bomb with zero evidence about who fired the rocket or where it actually landed


This rocket was landed yesterday in Furqan neighborhood in regime controlled Aleppo:

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.204287&lon=37.121601&z=15&m=b






Assad boys admit that fact thats why they invented a silly story that rebeles re-used empty casing.



> I have busted you posting fake pictures and then making up fake stories behind those pictures, and to no ones surprise you could not back your claims with sources.


Only in ur fantasies 

Yesterday Assad terrorists fire large caliber unguided rockets at civilians in Eastern Aleppo in "retaliation" for their own Uragan rocket massacre:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> Let's debunk your lies, again.
> 
> Terrorists do have BM-27 tubes and they recycle and use them purely for terror, shelling gov held areas in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes special kind of ignorance to still say Daesh is helping Assad while it is SAA that has the most intensive battles with Daesh in Syria and kills the most number of them while terrorists that you call rebels were fighting shoulder to shoulder with Daesh against SAA before they started fighting together for land and money.


*
Terrorism of Daesh legitimizes terrosism of the assad regime against the Syrian opposition. Hence, it assists the bloody assad regime. Daesh was never part of the Syrian opposition because Daesh does not believe in democracy. On the other hand, the FSA, aka the Syrian opposition, is fighting for democracy in Syria. Matter of fact, Daesh vehemently opposes democracy like assad opposes democracy. Daesh is doing everything in its power to destroy any hope of democracy in the entire Muslim World and specially in Syria. This makes Daesh and the assad regime allies against the Syrian opposition. Only a Machiavellian character like you closes his eyes to this crucial fact.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

This Terrorist Hasbara Jewish 500 Troll, Speaks in Support of ISIS, (how many guys post from that account is another story)

Ever Question? *Why is an Israeli in support of ISIS? *
And of course agreeing to the Israeli are either Brain dead Jihadist Fools or Typical Wahhabis.

Speaks enough who ISIS is and who Assad is.

Take note RAZAKAR Wahhabi Bengali Babu...you are a tool with a capital T. We may not own the world, but surely own affairs of our lands, just like pakistan according to you had no say in your affairs in 71 just because of religion, your twisted wahhabism supporting islamic zionism and terrorism can not be accepted in our region. Persian Empire is at the door. go answer it before more Bengalis rise up and people like you are put to the same fate as Italys Musulini..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Yesterday Assad terrorists fire large caliber unguided rockets at civilians in Eastern Aleppo in "retaliation" for their own Uragan rocket massacre:




reported for false accusation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> This Terrorist Hasbara Jewish 500 Troll, Speaks in Support of ISIS, (how many guys post from that account is another story)
> 
> Ever Question? *Why is an Israeli in support of ISIS? *
> And of course agreeing to the Israeli are either Brain dead Jihadist Fools or Typical Wahhabis.
> 
> Speaks enough who ISIS is and who Assad is.



*You are twisting the fact to serve your purpose which is to defend the assad regime's crimes. You are equating FSA with the Daesh terrorrists for covering up assad's terrorism. Whoever does what you are doing is a liar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

T-Rex said:


> On the other hand, the FSA, aka the Syrian opposition, is fighting for democracy in Syria.




There is no democracy in the ME and Africa. There has never been democracy in the Middle East and Africa. There won't be democracy in the ME and Africa for the foreseeable future. It's not in their culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

ultron said:


> There is no democracy in the ME and Africa. There has never been democracy in the Middle East and Africa. There won't be democracy in the ME and Africa for the foreseeable future. It's not in their culture.



*Yes, we know you and your buddies like Daesh and the assad regime love it this way.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...saa_advances_in_allermon_plants_and_captures/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Ceylal said:


> I guess you are absolutely right. Now, I understand the Turkish, Israel, Nato and the lifeless/spineless arab state's fury against Syria..Thank you for the tip!



My best friend than tell me what the killing of ppl and children on a market is? You talk about he does not kill his own ppl but when your assad let ppl kill or being raped than who tf. Are those ppl? They are not shia or alawi.. So by your own logic wich you may yourself not understand he kills terrorists and not his own ppl.. and those killed ppl are not shia nor alawi they must be terrorists by your logic 

Support that pig who rape and kill this 'terrorists' let them starve terrorist children let them collect terrorists children to be executed and let them have fun with wahabi takfiri terrorist girls in front of their terrorist parents.. 

Maybe it pleases you to see those " terrorists " suffer - It won't surprise me either..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Terrorism of Daesh legitimizes terrosism of the assad regime against the Syrian opposition. Hence, it assists the bloody assad regime. Daesh was never part of the Syrian opposition because Daesh does not believe in democracy. On the other hand, the FSA, aka the Syrian opposition, is fighting for democracy in Syria. Matter of fact, Daesh vehemently opposes democracy like assad opposes democracy. Daesh is doing everything in its power to destroy any hope of democracy in the entire Muslim World and specially in Syria. This makes Daesh and the assad regime allies against the Syrian opposition. Only a Machiavellian character like you closes his eyes to this crucial fact.*






The FSA "fighting for democracy"  

They fight for jihad, hence why they alway either cooperate with ISIS or Nusra or defect to them. Funny how war crimes constitue democracy. In a democracy everyone is treated equally, yet the FSA have a habit of shelling Christian town.



Timur said:


> My best friend than tell me what the killing of ppl and children on a market is? You talk about he does not kill his own ppl but when your assad let ppl kill or being raped than who tf. Are those ppl? They are not shia or alawi.. So by your own logic wich you may yourself not understand he kills terrorists and not his own ppl.. and those killed ppl are not shia nor alawi they must be terrorists by your logic
> 
> Support that pig who rape and kill this 'terrorists' let them starve terrorist children let them collect terrorists children to be executed and let them have fun with wahabi takfiri terrorist girls in front of their terrorist parents..
> 
> Maybe it pleases you to see those " terrorists " suffer - It won't surprise me either..





Stop blindly accusing Assad of market bombings when you have zero proof. As I mentioned before Iraq has had over 2000 suicide bombing by the same groups that operate in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *You are twisting the fact to serve your purpose which is to defend the assad regime's crimes. You are equating FSA with the Daesh terrorrists for covering up assad's terrorism. Whoever does what you are doing is a liar.*



Listen Closely Boy, *Socrates was Put to Death for Fighting Democrazy*, *PLATO, SOCRATIS, XENOPHONE, CREATOS all Opposed Democrazy, All Greek Giants...Because its a Primitive GARBAGE System for elite*, ever read the Aligory of the Cave by Plato? Go look it up. The 30 Tyrans Overthrew Greek garbage democrazy, we dont need adapt a DEMOCRAZY of Greeks who are a failure and have been strapy of Persia for 300 years and of Rome for 1200 Years and Of Ottoman Byzids for 500 Years. Greeks were deceived by EU.

Go learn real knowledge, See why our Persian Monarchies were writers of HUMAN RIGHTS Declaration, while Greeks and Arabs sold and burried women alive and inherited them, and were meger tribal fighters we had civilization and empires that even their successors cherrished as Alexzander..the wannabe Cyrus..

As for FSA, Fighting for Democrazy,,yea that Iraqi Bomb Democrazy? F off boy..FSA are just another US/ Anglo/Arab/ Turk Pawn... The European Garbage and their whore women today mixing with all mass migration is a product of this Secular Democrazy, the Uprooting of people is the uibber zionist cause. They want to destroy all and most people like you, be it Terrorists, Secularists, Religious Fanatics you all are a bunch of Tools and Fools... As I said... We spit on your Democrazy, we prefer our traditionalism and Civilization and leaned things of evolution not some random hog wash of failed western and eastern societies as Islamic Terrorism and Secularist Democrazy Hogwash..So As I say...back off from this Asssad this Assad that... Hope you get it bengali babu..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> Listen Closely Boy, *Socrates was Put to Death for Fighting Democrazy*, *PLATO, SOCRATIS, XENOPHONE, CREATOS all Opposed Democrazy, All Greek Giants...Because its a Primitive GARBAGE System for elite*, ever read the Aligory of the Cave by Plato? Go look it up. The 30 Tyrans Overthrew Greek garbage democrazy, we dont need adapt a DEMOCRAZY of Greeks who are a failure and have been strapy of Persia for 300 years and of Rome for 1200 Years and Of Ottoman Byzids for 500 Years. Greeks were deceived by EU.
> 
> Go learn real knowledge, See why our Persian Monarchies were writers of HUMAN RIGHTS Declaration, while Greeks and Arabs sold and burried women alive and inherited them, and were meger tribal fighters we had civilization and empires that even their successors cherrished as Alexzander..the wannabe Cyrus..
> 
> As for FSA, Fighting for Democrazy,,yea that Iraqi Bomb Democrazy? F off boy..FSA are just another US/ Anglo/Arab/ Turk Pawn... The European Garbage and their whore women today mixing with all mass migration is a product of this Secular Democrazy, the Uprooting of people is the uibber zionist cause. They want to destroy all and most people like you, be it Terrorists, Secularists, Religious Fanatics you all are a bunch of Tools and Fools... As I said... We spit on your Democrazy, we prefer our traditionalism and Civilization and leaned things of evolution not some random hog wash of failed western and eastern societies as Islamic Terrorism and Secularist Democrazy Hogwash..So As I say...back off from this Asssad this Assad that... Hope you get it bengali babu..?



*Democracy is something you loath, that is clear but calling me boy isn't going to stop me from advocating for democracy in Muslim countries ruled by satanic figures.*



ptldM3 said:


> The FSA "fighting for democracy"
> 
> They fight for jihad, hence why they alway either cooperate with ISIS or Nusra or defect to them. Funny how war crimes constitue democracy. In a democracy everyone is treated equally, yet the FSA have a habit of shelling Christian town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop blindly accusing Assad of market bombings when you have zero proof. As I mentioned before Iraq has had over 2000 suicide bombing by the same groups that operate in Syria.


*
You are borrowing dialogues from asshead's scripts. Fighting for any good cause including democracy is jihad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> reported for false accusation


This link shows how Assadist fire large caber "Volcano" unguided rockets at rebel part of Aleppo:

Link (contains graphic images)

In retaliation for "Uragan" cluster rocket which hit the regime side. Only Assadists have Uragans in Syria.







So first Assadists fired Uragan and killed dozens of people in W. Aleppo and then they fired Volcano rockets in "retaliation" at E. Aleppo.



Somali-Turk said:


> 500
> what is your position on syria crisis? assad vs isil?
> 
> this thing makes me think israeli actions are more merciful.


Its not Assad vs. ISIS. Its Iranian regime vs. Syrian rebels. Assad is just puppet and ISIS is temporary sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This link shows how Assadist fire large caber "Volcano" unguided rockets at rebel part of Aleppo:
> 
> Link (contains graphic images)
> 
> In retaliation for "Uragan" cluster rocket which hit the regime side. Only Assadists have Uragans in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first Assadists fired Uragan and killed dozens of people in W. Aleppo and then they fired Volcano rockets in "retaliation" at E. Aleppo.
> 
> 
> Its not Assad vs. ISIS. Its Iranian regime vs. Syrian rebels. Assad is just puppet and ISIS is temporary sect.


a question .
How come you believe that only SAA have URAGAN while the two largest Syrian Army weapon storage have been captured by terrorist several year ago ? 

Why you believe those weapon storage didn't have any URAGAN in then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> a question .
> How come you believe that only SAA have URAGAN while the two largest Syrian Army weapon storage have been captured by terrorist several year ago ?
> 
> Why you believe those weapon storage didn't have any URAGAN in then ?


So according to ur theory rebels captured huge Uragan rockets and somehow hided it for years? Does it make sense? - No.

Lets assume they captured a long range Uragan rocket. Does it make sense that they would launch it against Aleppo where u can easily miss and hit ur own areas? And when you can hit same areas with mortars. - Zero sense.

There is much simple solution that Assadists fired Uragan rockets at north Aleppo where rebels are located and Assadists try to advance and one rocket fell short.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> So according to ur theory rebels captured huge Uragan rockets and somehow hided it for years? Does it make sense? - No.
> 
> Lets assume they captured a long range Uragan rocket. Does it make sense that they would launch it against Aleppo where u can easily miss and hit ur own areas? And when you can hit same areas with mortars. - Zero sense.
> 
> There is much simple solution that Assadists fired Uragan rockets at north Aleppo where rebels are located and Assadists try to advance and one rocket fell short.


Its not strange to conserve a weapon to use latter as a surprise . I wonder why believe that SAA didn't had such weapon in their two largest storage .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Its not strange to conserve a weapon to use latter as a surprise .


Whats the point to use "surprise" in the area which u can hit by mortars? Plus u can also miss and hit urself. They could attack Hmeimim air base, cluster Uragan is ideal for such targets, since jets stand there open. Or Alawi heartland Tartus. 



> I wonder why believe that SAA didn't had such weapon in their two largest storage .


This is quite rare type of rocket. When rebels capture stores they film it and such a huge monster is very hard to miss,


----------



## ultron

Does anyone know from which direction the Uragan landed based on the angle at which it slammed into the ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Whats the point to use "surprise" in the area which u can hit by mortars? Plus u can also miss and hit urself. They could attack Hmeimim air base, cluster Uragan is ideal for such targets, since jets stand there open. Or Alawi heartland Tartus.
> 
> 
> This is quite rare type of rocket. When rebels capture stores they film it and such a huge monster is very hard to miss,


Mortar don't have the psychologic effect. And they didn't film all of the storages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Mortar don't have the psychologic effect. And they didn't film all of the storages.


Mortar has very large effect and very lethal. Ur conspiracy theory that they hid 2 store size monster rocket just in order to fire at neighborhood 1 km from their front line makes zero sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Mortar has very large effect and very lethal. Ur conspiracy theory that they hid 2 store size monster rocket just in order to fire at neighborhood 1 km from their front line makes zero sense.


Who said they fired it from 1km away ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Who said they fired it from 1km away ?


Furqan neighborhood which was hit is about 1 km from Bustan al Qasr controlled by rebels. So they kept huge rocket for years in secrecy in order to launch a mega surprise attack at 1 km range from frontline.


----------



## Serpentine

T-Rex said:


> On the other hand, the FSA, aka the Syrian opposition, is fighting for democracy in Syria.



Okay  let's just leave it here, it's pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Desert Falcons, Alawis from poor families:










Look at their faces. Seems they understand that all are going to die for Khamenai crazy ideology and Rami Makhlouf's millions.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Are you sure the rocket have fired from inside Aleppo?
By the way why the same logic can apply to SAA when SAA can use cannon or mortar which are a lot more precise and can be fired with far far more number use some inaccurate rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Are you sure the rocket have fired from inside Aleppo?


Of course not. Most probably Assadists fired Uragan rocket towards Layramoon or Kafr Hamra from Safira military base.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Now you try and find some place that the rebel could fire these rocket from (well you have up-to-date maps of the area and right now I only have a cell phone at my hand). my guess is you can find suitable area in west of Aleppo .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751895356418433024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751887463979819008
Aleppo city today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Now you try and find some place that the rebel could fire these rocket from (well you have up-to-date maps of the area and right now I only have a cell phone at my hand). my guess is you can find suitable area in west of Aleppo .


1) There is zero evidence that rebels ever had such rockets and million evidence that Assad has.
2) Rebels have zero reason to fire such long range rocket at Aleppo.

Assad camp attempts to say this was done by rebels are really silly to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Democracy is something you loath, that is clear but calling me boy isn't going to stop me from advocating for democracy in Muslim countries ruled by satanic figures.*
> 
> 
> *
> You are borrowing dialogues from asshead's scripts. Fighting for any good cause including democracy is jihad.*




When the Intellectuals of a Country say one of their concepts are flaws, they surely have credit. Now dont avoid the question and tell me.. As I said, Do you understand 

That Greek Idea of Democracy was a primitive farse which was *FOUGHT by Greek Intelectual Giants and Philosophers as SOCRATES, As PLATO, as Xenophone, as Creatos and all ??

^ Can you Deny that?? GET SCHOOLED bengali baboo..*

Democrazy has gotten more people killed then anything else in the last 50 years, You are the Slave of the White Anglo masters who ruled over your indians and bengals for 200 years..and here you are fighting White Persians and Russians about your bogus Slave Masters Democracy, as I said, Hell with your Democracy Bengali Babu,..We will run our countries as we see fit, no western failed whoredom, bankster, zionist war mongering colonialist concepts*.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

All Nusra has halted operations in Aleppo and essentially admitted defeat.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Rustam said:


> bengali baboo..





Rustam said:


> White Persians



Crazy talk


----------



## Rustam

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Crazy talk



Not as crazy as Jihadists Fighting to Bring Democracy in Syria.. 

ISIS, FSA, Taliban, Al CIAda, Al Nusra Islamic Caliphate, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and Israel ALL working to bring DEMOCRACY into Syria... Now thats crazy talk,

And for white, depends on your perspective, white or fair skin is not a skin tone limited to europe...Its called caucAsian for a good reason, its our backyard and europe is not a seperate land mass but one, most Iranians are pretty white, some more so then Greeks and Italians. But hey, whatever works your hollywood bandwagon bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> When the Intellectuals of a Country say one of their concepts are flaws, they surely have credit. Now dont avoid the question and tell me.. As I said, Do you understand
> 
> That Greek Idea of Democracy was a primitive farse which was *FOUGHT by Greek Intelectual Giants and Philosophers as SOCRATES, As PLATO, as Xenophone, as Creatos and all ??
> 
> ^ Can you Deny that?? GET SCHOOLED bengali baboo..*
> 
> Democrazy has gotten more people killed then anything else in the last 50 years, You are the Slave of the White Anglo masters who ruled over your indians and bengals for 200 years..and here you are fighting White Persians and Russians about your bogus Slave Masters Democracy, as I said, Hell with your Democracy Bengali Babu,..We will run our countries as we see fit, no western failed whoredom, bankster, zionist war mongering colonialist concepts*.*



*Bla bla bla, don't have time for your crap. I've wasted my time arguing with a sycophant.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) There is zero evidence that rebels ever had such rockets and million evidence that Assad has.
> 2) Rebels have zero reason to fire such long range rocket at Aleppo.
> 
> Assad camp attempts to say this was done by rebels are really silly to say the least.


There was zero evidence that Al-Nusra and ISIS had chemical weapons ,and you guys deny it until later it was proven ,it's just another such case.


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> There was zero evidence that Al-Nusra and ISIS had chemical weapons ,and you guys deny it until later it was proven ,it's just another such case.


What u are babbling? Sarin chemical attack in Ghouta was carried by Assad using Volcano rockets (same they used in "revenge" attack in Aleppo). Assad also used barrel bombs with chlorine gas. All other attacks which happened are nothing significant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Bla bla bla, don't have time for your crap. I've wasted my time arguing with a sycophant.*




No No, Thats my Point. *You have NO Argument and NO Logic, You imbecile terrorist supporting sob. 

Nothing Changes the FACT, Known Facts you are not aware of. *

*Socrates, Plato and all Greek Philosophers Opposed Democracy, *

*They Overthrew Athenian Democracy as a failed primitive system, 

Socrates was KILLED by Hemlock because of it.*


Who are you in front of likes of Prophets and Philosophers? You Know better then Socrates?


I bet a *"dui paisar chagol razakarer zaroz bacche"* idiot like you didn't know these facts either!


So just who in the hell are you two bit clown to say you know better getting into our affairs and what WE need? And you clown want Democracy in my country or our region with ISIS and FSA and all other clowns? F off clown.




T-Rex said:


> * I've wasted my time arguing with a sycophant.*



Also Learn English, Bengali Babu AKA Razakar... Jahil..Illiterate Learn how to spell Psychopath, thats what you are, its called Projection. You project your own self into your enemies


- I'm a international traveler, I have visited your country, Dont think I don't know how it is, and I understand bits of your language.Go bring democracy in Bangladesh before you talk about IRAN, and the Middle East, Go Serve and shine shoes of your white master when you are done, shine mine too.

I hope Bangladesh Shoots or Hangs Razakar Islamic Garbage like you, or we will do it. Come help your Muslim Sunnah Salaf and Wahhab ISIS Calipha Brothers in Syria or Help your American Democrazy from Tel Aviv, and we will send you back in boxes directly to Heaven 1 way ticket..


----------



## Timur

ptldM3 said:


> Stop blindly accusing Assad of market bombings when you have zero proof. As I mentioned before Iraq has had over 2000 suicide bombing by the same groups that operate in Syria.



Not zero proofs you just don't accept them..


Rustam said:


> When the Intellectuals of a Country say one of their concepts are flaws, they surely have credit. Now dont avoid the question and tell me.. As I said, Do you understand
> 
> That Greek Idea of Democracy was a primitive farse which was *FOUGHT by Greek Intelectual Giants and Philosophers as SOCRATES, As PLATO, as Xenophone, as Creatos and all ??
> 
> ^ Can you Deny that?? GET SCHOOLED bengali baboo..*
> 
> Democrazy has gotten more people killed then anything else in the last 50 years, You are the Slave of the White Anglo masters who ruled over your indians and bengals for 200 years..and here you are fighting White Persians and Russians about your bogus Slave Masters Democracy, as I said, Hell with your Democracy Bengali Babu,..We will run our countries as we see fit, no western failed whoredom, bankster, zionist war mongering colonialist concepts*.*



You can rule over a country with a dictator it just have to be your dictator look at the Arabs or middle Asia turks and you will see it.. Than you even have a bigger slave wich is also willing to slaughter his own ppl with honor..

And than what can you do against a bloody dictator? Searching help from the masters.. Look at Iraq what they have done with it look at syria... They will give you opposition but it's not yours..



Rustam said:


> No No, Thats my Point. *You have NO Argument and NO Logic, You imbecile terrorist supporting sob.
> 
> Nothing Changes the FACT, Known Facts you are not aware of. *
> 
> *Socrates, Plato and all Greek Philosophers Opposed Democracy, *
> 
> *They Overthrew Athenian Democracy as a failed primitive system,
> 
> Socrates was KILLED by Hemlock because of it.*
> 
> 
> Who are you in front of likes of Prophets and Philosophers? You Know better then Socrates?
> 
> 
> I bet a *"dui paisar chagol razakarer zaroz bacche"* idiot like you didn't know these facts either!
> 
> 
> So just who in the hell are you two bit clown to say you know better getting into our affairs and what WE need? And you clown want Democracy in my country or our region with ISIS and FSA and all other clowns? F off clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Learn English, Bengali Babu AKA Razakar... Jahil..Illiterate Learn how to spell Psychopath, thats what you are, its called Projection. You project your own self into your enemies
> 
> 
> - I'm a international traveler, I have visited your country, Dont think I don't know how it is, and I understand bits of your language.Go bring democracy in Bangladesh before you talk about IRAN, and the Middle East, Go Serve and shine shoes of your white master when you are done, shine mine too.
> 
> I hope Bangladesh Shoots or Hangs Razakar Islamic Garbage like you, or we will do it. Come help your Muslim Sunnah Salaf and Wahhab ISIS Calipha Brothers in Syria or Help your American Democrazy from Tel Aviv, and we will send you back in boxes directly to Heaven 1 way ticket..



Yeah at least you must somehow argue to let the rafidah mullah maniacs rule a country.. But they also use papermoney they are part of Un and so on....................


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> There was zero evidence that Al-Nusra and ISIS had chemical weapons ,and you guys deny it until later it was proven ,it's just another such case.





Rustam said:


> No No, Thats my Point. *You have NO Argument and NO Logic, You imbecile terrorist supporting sob.
> 
> Nothing Changes the FACT, Known Facts you are not aware of. *
> 
> *Socrates, Plato and all Greek Philosophers Opposed Democracy, *
> 
> *They Overthrew Athenian Democracy as a failed primitive system,
> 
> Socrates was KILLED by Hemlock because of it.*
> 
> 
> Who are you in front of likes of Prophets and Philosophers? You Know better then Socrates?
> 
> 
> I bet a *"dui paisar chagol razakarer zaroz bacche"* idiot like you didn't know these facts either!
> 
> 
> So just who in the hell are you two bit clown to say you know better getting into our affairs and what WE need? And you clown want Democracy in my country or our region with ISIS and FSA and all other clowns? F off clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Learn English, Bengali Babu AKA Razakar... Jahil..Illiterate Learn how to spell Psychopath, thats what you are, its called Projection. You project your own self into your enemies
> 
> 
> - I'm a international traveler, I have visited your country, Dont think I don't know how it is, and I understand bits of your language.Go bring democracy in Bangladesh before you talk about IRAN, and the Middle East, Go Serve and shine shoes of your white master when you are done, shine mine too.
> 
> I hope Bangladesh Shoots or Hangs Razakar Islamic Garbage like you, or we will do it. Come help your Muslim Sunnah Salaf and Wahhab ISIS Calipha Brothers in Syria or Help your American Democrazy from Tel Aviv, and we will send you back in boxes directly to Heaven 1 way ticket..



*Your hatred has been redirected towards the mods. As for English, look up the word sycophant in dictionary, we can see that you are not that proficient in English. You learned to slander quite well, it shows the level of your education.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-Rex said:


> *Your hatred has been redirected towards the mods. As for English, look up the word sycophant in dictionary, we can see that you are not that proficient in English. You learned to slander quite well, it shows the level of your education.*


well I don't know what you are talking about as I can see nothing similar to hatred in my post and I was not aware that @500 is a moderator , I wonder since when he become one .and not being proficient with English is not a crime or a reason for not saying what is in your mind.


----------



## T-Rex

JEskandari said:


> well I don't know what you are talking about as I can see nothing similar to hatred in my post and I was not aware that @500 is a moderator , I wonder since when he become one .and not being proficient with English is not a crime or a reason for not saying what is in your mind.



*
It was meant for Rustum, my mistake!*


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> What u are babbling? Sarin chemical attack in Ghouta was carried by Assad using Volcano rockets (same they used in "revenge" attack in Aleppo). Assad also used barrel bombs with chlorine gas. All other attacks which happened are nothing significant.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/12/isis-launches-two-chemical-attacks-in-northern-iraq
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...orces-in-battle-for-deir-ez-zor-a6969186.html
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/04/22...pons-against-the-kurds-why-wont-the-u-s-help/
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/09/p...ding-crucial-information-on-chemical-weapons/
http://time.com/4327503/isis-chemical-weapons-iraq-bashir/

and yeah Syria use chemical weapons at the exact moment that UN inspector are there and investigating chemical attack claims ? how convincing .
and they use a missile that is made in 1967 and they decommissioned decades ago?



> The Russian government dismissed the initial UN report after it was released, calling it "one-sided" and "distorted".[34] On 17 September, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov reiterated his government's belief that the opposition carried out the attacks as a "provocation".[35] The United Nations high representative for disarmament affairs, Angela Kane, stated that the inspection team would review Russia's objections.[36]
> 
> A Russian defence expert Ruslan Pukhov, said that the code found by the UN investigators on the M-14 munition showed it had been produced in 1967 by the Sibselmash plant in Novosibirsk for a BM-14-17 multiple rocket launcher. He said that these weapons had been taken out of service by Syria and replaced with BM-21s. The second projectile identified by weapons inspectors, he thought, looked to be ‘home made’.[37] Eliot Higgins has posted evidence of the Syrian National Defence Forces using the munition type linked to the August 21 attack however, and has concluded that 'it now seems undeniable that the Syrian military has been using this family of munitions for at least the past 10 months.'[38] An Iranian chemical weapons expert, Abbas Foroutan, said in October 2013 that the UN should publish more details about the investigation than were provided in the report, including victims' pulse rates and blood pressure and their response to the atropine treatment, the victims' levels of acetylcholinesterase (sarin is an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor), and more technical details on the lab testing process.



oh and by the way those rockets only had 2km of range , far less than what needed to be fired from Government controlled area.


> But a report published by missile experts showed otherwise. Richard Lloyd is a former UN weapons inspector and currently works at Tesla Labs in Arlington, Virginia. Theodore A. Postol is a professor of science, technology, and national security policy at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in Boston.
> 
> They analyzed the data presented by the UN inspectors concerning the Sarin-laden rockets. They concluded that the rockets would have a maximum range of two kilometers. When asked about this issue at a press conference, Sellstrom concurred that the two kilometer range would be a “fair guess.” He later indicated the rockets could have been fired as close as one kilometer.
> 
> Lloyd and Postol superimposed the two kilometer rocket range onto the White House maps. Their report said, “These munitions could not possibly have been fired at east Ghouta from the ‘heart,’ or from the eastern edge, of the Syrian government-controlled area shown in the intelligence map published by the White House on Aug. 30, 2013.”


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/12/isis-launches-two-chemical-attacks-in-northern-iraq
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...orces-in-battle-for-deir-ez-zor-a6969186.html
> http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/04/22...pons-against-the-kurds-why-wont-the-u-s-help/
> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/09/p...ding-crucial-information-on-chemical-weapons/
> http://time.com/4327503/isis-chemical-weapons-iraq-bashir/


You prove my point: noting significant in ur links. First link tells that 1 girl killed in Chemical attack on Kurkuk. Really. Even Kassam is much deadlier.



> and yeah Syria use chemical weapons at the exact moment that UN inspector are there and investigating chemical attack claims ? how convincing .
> and they use a missile that is made in 1967 and they decommissioned decades ago?


Chemical attack was carried by Volcano rockets, which only Assadist have.



> oh and by the way those rockets only had 2km of range , far less than what needed to be fired from Government controlled area.


Thats total crap. Volcano is derivative of Iranian Falaq-2 with over 10 km range. And most of the hit areas were very close to Assadist.


We have a fact: Uragan cluster rocket which Assad massively uses killed people in Aleppo. There zero evidence that rebels every had any such rocket. 

Thats why Assadists came up with moronic argument that rebels reused cluster rocket shell that was fired at them. LOL. You are tring to divert topic to nonsense.


----------



## ultron

Rastan


----------



## Serpentine

Israeli terrorists at it again:

*He said that because of the presence of Hezbollah fighters in civilian areas, "there is no other way to take out this threat without really creating large damage to the Lebanese infrastructure, to Lebanese houses and other civilian facilities".

http://www.france24.com/en/20160711...els-main-enemy-hezbollah-mired-syria?ref=tw_i*

Let @500 bring all the excuses about how Israeli saints are justified to destroy cities in Lebanon.


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Your hatred has been redirected towards the mods. *



No, You are mirroring and projecting again, its you who directs hatred Because You Can Not IMPOSE your ISIS Democracy on our region or our people. Same reason that Israeli is mad.

You simply lost your argument and have zero logic or facts behind you. Simple as that and now want to divert the subject, as does the ISIS or Israel or the Western Media propaganda to shut the people down who expose you BS.

Speaks volumes of your cause and goodwill for my regional affairs when the only guys here speaking in support for you are *THE ISARELI and a few WAHHABIS *of various nations.




T-Rex said:


> * As for English, look up the word sycophant in dictionary,*



And no, sorry I do not carry a Bengali Dictionary that teaches you the word Sychopath.




T-Rex said:


> you are not that proficient in English.



Quite contrary little boy, I am not only proficient but fluent in over 6 different languages, imagine that..and may even boast to have been quite articulate in my command over the english language itself over the years.



T-Rex said:


> You learned to slander quite well, it shows the level of your education.



No where I come from, we dont begin education by Slander, so wont know how you were taught but this is another weak comeback really.

In reality, You didn;t even know origins of the concepts you back. You should ask Saudi Arabia, Isarel or America and Britain to Pay you a salary of 10 dollars a month for being their Parrot.

So dont even get started on education, your nation is full of illiterates and fake doctors and engineers who constantly end up curing or building things that kill people, you ought to know, even your rulers and MP's carry fake certificates, and god forbid you record yourself speaking the english language.

We dont need Satan and Fools telling us he is concerned, keep your crocodile tears.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israeli terrorists at it again:
> 
> *He said that because of the presence of Hezbollah fighters in civilian areas, "there is no other way to take out this threat without really creating large damage to the Lebanese infrastructure, to Lebanese houses and other civilian facilities".
> 
> http://www.france24.com/en/20160711...els-main-enemy-hezbollah-mired-syria?ref=tw_i*
> 
> Let @500 bring all the excuses about how Israeli saints are justified to destroy cities in Lebanon.


Hezbollah installed 100,000 rockets in South Lebanon villages and openly brags about it. Of course to treat that we will create a large damage to these villages. But no one will do indiscriminate shelling of populated areas and number of casualties will be not even 1% of Assad/Khamenai murder.


----------



## Rustam

Serpentine said:


> Israeli terrorists at it again:.



The Moment an Isareli is in Support for Islamic Jihadists who are their sworn enemies, exposes what we have been saying all along.

Specially @500 AKA 500 Yahudis operating from Hasbara under one account every day. Unless its just a reverse psychology tactic to take out their Frankenstein monster. Of course basically the plan is and always was to annex syria, to weaken syria, and if they can put ISIS in power, then even better, next they can call for full intervention by Israel, Turkey and NATO to take out all ISIS and divide the country among Israel and Turkey.


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> No, You are mirroring and projecting again, its you who directs hatred Because You Can Not IMPOSE your ISIS Democracy on our region or our people. Same reason that Israeli is mad.
> 
> You simply lost your argument and have zero logic or facts behind you. Simple as that and now want to divert the subject, as does the ISIS or Israel or the Western Media propaganda to shut the people down who expose you BS.
> 
> Speaks volumes of your cause and goodwill for my regional affairs when the only guys here speaking in support for you are *THE ISARELI and a few WAHHABIS *of various nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, sorry I do not carry a Bengali Dictionary that teaches you the word Sychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary little boy, I am not only proficient but fluent in over 6 different languages, imagine that..and may even boast to have been quite articulate in my command over the english language itself over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> No where I come from, we dont begin education by Slander, so wont know how you were taught but this is another weak comeback really.
> 
> In reality, You didn;t even know origins of the concepts you back. You should ask Saudi Arabia, Isarel or America and Britain to Pay you a salary of 10 dollars a month for being their Parrot.
> 
> So dont even get started on education, your nation is full of illiterates and fake doctors and engineers who constantly end up curing or building things that kill people, you ought to know, even your rulers and MP's carry fake certificates, and god forbid you record yourself speaking the english language.
> 
> We dont need Satan and Fools telling us he is concerned, keep your crocodile tears.


*
Calling others little boy won't enlarge your dick even a centimeter, you have to be happy with whatever you have. As for so-called ISIS democracy, liars claim so many things.*


----------



## Rustam

T-Rex said:


> *Calling others little boy won't enlarge your dick even a centimeter, you have to be happy with whatever you have. As for so-called ISIS democracy, liars claim so many things.*




This is school boy logic...

bengali babu, *What exactly does my male member (penis) have to do with our conversation of your advocacy against assad and pro western democracy through ISIS rebels? 

Are you again projecting your own short comings? 

Are you so insecure you can not come with a valid argument? *
Seems like it, you only divert and avoid and try to change the whole thing with personal attacks..no logic, no brains, no brawn, no nothing but garbage.

Are you also a advocate for the homosexual bs in syria. or are you just mentally challenged?


----------



## 500

Rustam said:


> The Moment an Isareli is in Support for Islamic Jihadists who are their sworn enemies, exposes what we have been saying all along.
> 
> Specially @500 AKA 500 Yahudis operating from Hasbara under one account every day. Unless its just a reverse psychology tactic to take out their Frankenstein monster. Of course basically the plan is and always was to annex syria, to weaken syria, and if they can put ISIS in power, then even better, next they can call for full intervention by Israel, Turkey and NATO to take out all ISIS and divide the country among Israel and Turkey.


Khamenaist degenerate logic: if you dare to talk against indiscriminate shelling and starving of Muslim civilians - you are Yahudi ISIS.


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> Khamenaist degenerate logic: if you dare to talk against indiscriminate shelling and starving of Muslim civilians - you are Yahudi ISIS.



1. Well thats more or less unproven claims.

That aside, my yahudi 500, its been many years since we have gone into conversation, I see you are still maintaining your propaganda job here after all these years and doing well on the honey bait.

2. Its common knowledge ISRAEL / ISRAELIS (as you and your generals and your medical treatment of "rebels")

Thing is,
*3. Why Would Isarel or an Isareli be in Support of an supposedly "Islamic Jihadists Wanting a Caliphate" *

ISIS, which is sworn enemy of Jews and all others? Thats ten times worse then any Hezbollah, Assad or some Khamenist or whatever? Why would you be in support of a group whos motto is "Kill Jews or Yahudies or Infedels who dont follow our Salafi Islamic Ideology"

*Because...its your long term game.
ISIS is a evil you need, to expand and grow and sustain.*

Simply put..

*ISIS Takes over Iraq/Syria, 
Resistance to Israel falls, 
You Isareli Parasites & Turkey Take over and divide up ISIS held territories overnight. *

Done.
*
Thats why you are here talking down Assad otherwise nobody no secularist or anybody in their right mind specially a Isareli or Jew would be in support of ISIS..*

You funny little squatter, gotta love the plan, too bad...You play with us a game we mastered.


----------



## 500

Rustam said:


> 1. Well thats more or less unproven claims.
> 
> That aside, my yahudi 500, its been many years since we have gone into conversation, I see you are still maintaining your propaganda job here after all these years and doing well on the honey bait.
> 
> 2. Its common knowledge ISRAEL / ISRAELIS (as you and your generals and your medical treatment of "rebels")
> 
> Thing is,
> *3. Why Would Isarel or an Isareli be in Support of an supposedly "Islamic Jihadists Wanting a Caliphate" *
> 
> ISIS, which is sworn enemy of Jews and all others? Thats ten times worse then any Hezbollah, Assad or some Khamenist or whatever? Why would you be in support of a group whos motto is "Kill Jews or Yahudies or Infedels who dont follow our Salafi Islamic Ideology"
> 
> *Because...its your long term game.
> ISIS is a evil you need, to expand and grow and sustain.*
> 
> Simply put..
> 
> *ISIS Takes over Iraq/Syria,
> Resistance to Israel falls,
> You Isareli Parasites & Turkey Take over and divide up ISIS held territories overnight. *
> 
> Done.
> *
> Thats why you are here talking down Assad otherwise nobody no secularist or anybody in their right mind specially a Isareli or Jew would be in support of ISIS..*
> 
> You funny little squatter, gotta love the plan, too bad...You play with us a game we mastered.


You are mentally ill.

Shahed 129 crashed in Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Shahed 129 crashed in Syria:




I can't see the images. Can you post the original links s'il vous plait?


----------



## Solomon2

500 said:


> Khamenaist degenerate logic: if you dare to talk against indiscriminate shelling and starving of Muslim civilians - you are Yahudi ISIS.


Yeah, I read an imam's commentary last week - can't find it now - which uses "Zionist" as meaning any view of Islam that doesn't conform with the majority of the _ummah_. This perversion of language and meaning is a form of _linguistic tyranny _employed by the crooked to confuse others and thus ascend to or keep itself in power. (Think of Shift in _The Last Battle_ of _The Chronicles of Narnia_.)


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> You are mentally ill.
> 
> Shahed 129 crashed in Syria:



No that would be you as well mirroring yourself avoiding the subject, your kind is like that.

_See,
A *Israeli *Zionist Secularist *Supporting* their enemy, The *Islamic Jihadists*._* 
- Now that is either Mental Illness ... or hasbara shillage deception.


then again to your credit,* to even be a Zionist or Israeli one must have mental issues with logic, Apparently a colonial settler state based on secularism starts claiming Gods was a state agent and converting to a jewish religion gives any foreign squatters some land rights in the middle east.

Doesn't get crazier then that*, *Yahudi Terrorist 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Rustam said:


> This is school boy logic...
> 
> bengali babu, *What exactly does my male member (penis) have to do with our conversation of your advocacy against assad and pro western democracy through ISIS rebels? *


*

Those who are confused about their gender hide that by calling others boys. You are a liar through and through.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

In 2013, when it was the gov held areas of western Aleppo that were besieged by terrorists:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698611856429162497





A banner and its translation

Moderate terrorists preventing any food from entering the gov held areas. If SAA had not broken the siege of city, they were planning to starve the whole city to death.

2013, Moderate scumbags catch a little boy with some food, abusing him and telling him: "Were you trying to feed the regime?"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752761716723838977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698611351510450177
And now that SAA has besieged terrorist held parts of Aleppo and although it's allowing food and necessitates to enter their area, piss activists suddenly are worried about civilians in Aleppo, a city that didn't join the 'revolution' in 2012 and terrorists from outside the city poured in to city and forcefully captured areas, taking civilians as prisoners.

Ironically, most of the terrorists in Aleppo are from other provinces and outside the city, while most of the SAA forces are city locals.

Let some scums come in support of their brothers.

A report by terrorist channel, AlJazeera in 2012 about Aleppo (and foreign terrorists were already in Syria in 2012)

Syrians battling government forces in Aleppo express disappointment more local residents have not joined their cause.
Some foreigners are fighting in Syria's largest city, Aleppo, alongside rebels who say they are disappointed that more residents have not joined their cause.

Reporting from the frontline, Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr says the young rebels in the city have come mainly from the countryside of Aleppo province.

It has not been easy to stand up against the Syrian army, especially when the city did not rise up when rebels entered some poor neighbourhoods and set up bases, she says.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2012/08/201282345719523948.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752767558575611904

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Ironically, most of the terrorists in Aleppo are from other provinces and outside the city, while most of the SAA forces are city locals.
> 
> Let some scums come in support of their brothers.


I know very well a person from Aleppo and thats total crap. Assad has no any support (except some Palestinians from Nayrab camp). Without foreign Alawi and Shia thugs rebels would take Aleppo in hours.

These are same Assadist propagandist who whine about rebel shelling in Aleppo. But UN map says that terrorists are Assadists:






And about blockade:
* Tens of thousands starve in rebel areas, hundreds died of starvation.
* No one starves in Assad areas. No one died of starvation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I know very well a person from Aleppo and thats total crap. Assad has no any support (except some Palestinians from Nayrab camp). Without foreign Alawi and Shia thugs rebels would take Aleppo in hours.


ِDude, you are literally nobody to tell who is from Aleppo or not and I mean it, literally nobody. So let's skip this. I posted video of nearly a million Syrians in Aleppo supporting gov in a rally, and terrorist statement that they have no support base in city. And no surprise, most of Aleppo residents were educated people, they knew the vermin that is spreading in Syria will bring no good to them.



500 said:


> These are same Assadist propagandist who whine about rebel shelling in Aleppo. But UN map says that terrorists are Assadists:



Let's see what you said yesterday about destroying civilian homes and infrastructures in Lebanon:



500 said:


> *Hezbollah installed 100,000 rockets in South Lebanon villages and openly brags about it. Of course to treat that we will create a large damage to these villages. But no one will do indiscriminate shelling of populated areas and number of casualties will be not even 1% of Assad/Khamenai murder.*



And some comments by Israeli terrorist generals and 'analysts' that contradict last part of your post:

*"If a scenario like that happens, we will destroy Lebanon to its core, and return it to the stone age"
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/187079*

*The conclusion is simple: The next war will be waged against the state of Lebanon. In addition to Hezbollah targets, we should also attack the Lebanese army, the infrastructures in Lebanon, the airports and seaports and any other strategic assets.
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4743216,00.html*

*"There is no other way to take out this threat without ... creating large damage to the Lebanese infrastructure, to Lebanese houses and other civilian facilities."
"That could create devastating damage to Lebanon," including in civilian areas"
http://www.naharnet.com/stories/en/207541*



500 said:


> And about blockade:
> * Tens of thousands starve in rebel areas, hundreds died of starvation.
> * No one starves in Assad areas. No one died of starvation.


Pure BS, just like the inside job of chemical attack in Damascus. Terrorists store food in the cities they occupy and use it to harass and milk civilians and keep them dependent on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> I know very well a person from Aleppo and thats total crap.



I know five persons from Allepo and what you say is total crap.



500 said:


> Assad has no any support (except some Palestinians from Nayrab camp). Without foreign Alawi and Shia thugs rebels would take Aleppo in hours.



Assad has support of MILLIONS of Syrians, Millions of Iranians, Iraqis, Russians, Lebanon Including Palestinians.




500 said:


> Without foreign Alawi and Shia thugs rebels would take Aleppo in hours.


Without Israel, Saudi Arabia, Turkey's Jewish and Salafist Thuggery.. The ISIS Rebels would fall within hours.



500 said:


> These are same Assadist propagandist who whine about rebel shelling in Aleppo. But UN map says that terrorists are Assadists:



These are the same JEWISH ZIONIST Propagandist Cockroach as yourself who whine about holohoax and then Lebanese, Palestenians, Occupy middle eastern lands in name of Judiasm or a Jewish State, and Now you call Assad the bad guy and back ISLAMIC Terrorists in Syria.



500 said:


> But UN map says that terrorists are Assadists:



All UN and Governmental Outlets Define the ISIS and Rebels as a Legitimate Outlawed Terrorist Organization.



T-Rex said:


> *
> Those who are confused about their gender hide that by calling others boys. You are a liar through and through.*



*I really dont understand your argument, it went from President Assad and ISIS to You wanting Democracy, to you Cheering for Gay Rights agenda in the Middle East to the Size of my Penis and now Little Boys and gender.... are you a ttroll or just plain stupid?*

Not only you have low iq, low understanding of history, concepts and affairs of the region let alone the world, a religious bigot but you are also a mentally challenged clown highlighting the Israeli's agenda here.

Get schooled bengali babu..get schooled or seek mental health help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> ِDude, you are literally nobody to tell who is from Aleppo or not and I mean it, literally nobody.


1) I am not less than you.
2) You take info from unknown twitter propagandist, I take info from someone I know personally well.
3) In addition there are simply facts on the ground. We see very well who is fighting in Aleppo: Shia mercenaries in South. Alawi Tigers in north, Palestinian cannon fodder, Hezbollah.

Here a fresh arrival in Aleppio. "Syrian resistance" Alawi terrorists who literally cutted throats to kids in Banias:








> So let's skip this. I posted video of nearly a million Syrians in Aleppo supporting gov in a rally, and terrorist statement that they have no support base in city. And no surprise, most of Aleppo residents were educated people, they knew the vermin that is spreading in Syria will bring no good to them.


I've participated such demonstrations myself and I know how they work. You can fool western housewives with such propaganda not me.

I'll tell u something u dont even know: Assad held Aleppo consist of rich areas. Virtually all of them left years ago and now it is populated by internal refugees many from rural areas of Aleppo.



> Let's see what you said yesterday about destroying civilian homes and infrastructures in Lebanon:
> 
> And some comments by Israeli terrorist generals and 'analysts' that contradict last part of your post:
> 
> *"If a scenario like that happens, we will destroy Lebanon to its core, and return it to the stone age"
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/187079*
> 
> *The conclusion is simple: The next war will be waged against the state of Lebanon. In addition to Hezbollah targets, we should also attack the Lebanese army, the infrastructures in Lebanon, the airports and seaports and any other strategic assets.
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4743216,00.html*
> 
> *"There is no other way to take out this threat without ... creating large damage to the Lebanese infrastructure, to Lebanese houses and other civilian facilities."
> "That could create devastating damage to Lebanon," including in civilian areas"
> http://www.naharnet.com/stories/en/207541*


Already explained. Hezbollah installed 100,000 rockets aimed at Israeli cities in villages. No one is going to make indiscriminate shelling of populated areas (like Hezbollah and Assad), no one is going to starve anyone. Number of casualties will be 1% of Assad's at most.



> Pure BS,


These are facts. Only one who starve and die of starvation are people who live in rebel areas besieged by Assadist scum.



> just like the inside job of chemical attack in Damascus.


Yes they stole Volcano rockets from Assad, filled them with thousands liters of Sarin in kitchen and they launched them at themselves. Then they also returned these launchers back to Assad. Yick I am so disgusted by Assadist supporters.

I bet kids in Banias and Houla also cut their throats to themselves in order to blame nice Assadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) I am not less than you.




Yes you are, in this case, because I backed of my words, you didn't. I also brought proof by
terrorist channel AlJazeera. Aleppo did NOT join the vermins, they came from countryside and imposed their backwardness on city.



500 said:


> 3) In addition there are simply facts on the ground. We see very well who is fighting in Aleppo: Shia mercenaries in South. Alawi Tigers in north, Palestinian cannon fodder, Hezbollah.



I talked about Syrian soldiers stationed and fighting inside city who are a couple of thousands, while most terrorists fighting inside and outside Aleppo are from rural countryside, and also Idlib (which is a terrorist factory).

Rest of your post is usual nonsense already answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Yes you are, in this case, because I backed of my words, you didn't. I also brough proof by
> terrorist channel AlJazeera. Aleppo did NOT join the vermins, they came from countryside and imposed their backwardness on city.


That very typical. You think that words of some journo from channel u consider terrorist prove something. At least we agree on something on terrorism. Here two terror states having fun together:






I back my words with facts of those who fight there. Assadists are not even hiding it anymore. All foreign sectarian thugs + some rightless Palestinians.

Aleppo is 2 million city. How many are fighting for Assad? LOL.



> I talked about Syrian soldiers stationed and fighting inside city who are a couple of thousands, while most terrorists fighting inside and outside Aleppo are from rural countryside, and also Idlib (which is a terrorist factory).


Poor Aleppo neighborhoods are populated with rural countryside people that u consider "terrorist vermin" who settled there quite recently. Rich Aleppo people left long time ago (person which I know is one of them).


One of the biggest a myths that high class educated Sunnis support Assad. They consider him a total scum (and wast majority of Christians and even Alawis too). Many high class joined demonstrations in the beginning. They would join in bigger numbers but rich neighborhoods had huge number of muhabarat and shabihas. Then war started. Veru very few people are ready to die and live under barrel bombs and starvation. So those who had an option left.


----------



## A.M.

I'm amazed that you guys still waste time responding to a paid shill. When will you learn?

Anyways, barring any surprises, Aleppo and E Ghouta are going to be wrapped up in a couple of months. Are the terrorists winning anywhere in the country at this point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

A.M. said:


> I'm amazed that you guys still waste time responding to a paid shill. When will you learn?
> 
> Anyways, barring any surprises, Aleppo and E Ghouta are going to be wrapped up in a couple of months. *Are the terrorists winning anywhere in the country at this point?*



Not anywhere significant. They might attack, and capture a village or a check post here and there but nothing concrete enough shift battle lines on a strategic or tactical level. It appears that SAA has abandoned the policy of confronting IS and FSA at the same time, and are strictly going after the FSA because ISIS is already on the defensive and is getting whacked from every side. 

If SAA manages to take Aleppo which it looks like they will, i just don't see how any other force defeating the SAA. This will free up thousands of troops, and allow them to be deployed elsewhere. FSA does not has the resources nor the manpower to confront them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> I'm amazed that you guys still waste time responding to a paid shill. When will you learn?


U should not judge others by urself.



> Anyways, barring any surprises, Aleppo and E Ghouta are going to be wrapped up in a couple of months. Are the terrorists winning anywhere in the country at this point?


I lost count how many times Assad fans predict soon victory. First it was soon after demonstrations started. They predicted all will end in month. Then when they took Baba Amro in Homs in 2012 again declared a victory. Then when Hezbies and Iraqis came in and started to advance they predicted victory by the end of 2014, then again with Russians and new batch of Iraqis in 2015. Now again.

They simply cant get that 2 million Alawites cant subjugate 22 million country. They can only prolong the agony with foreign help.


----------



## Major d1

In 2014, Obama stated “we must … [pursue] the political solution necessary to solve Syria’s crisis once and for all.”

Senator McCain as well recently said “But what haunts me even more than the horror unfolding before our eyes in Syria is the thought that we will continue to do nothing meaningful about it.”

Since at least as far back as 2005, the US has been financing and training anti-government opposition in Syria with a view toward regime-change. When members of these US-funded groups complain about their connections to America, concerned over serving foreign interests rather than the national cause, evidence from Egypt shows that they are quickly ousted from membership.

Now it is clear that US interference for longlasting Syrian war, They created ISIS for diverting the actual method of khilafah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 317110



And what does this show us?


----------



## Rustam

Timur said:


> And what does this show us?



What do you think it shows? A non muslim builds mosque for muslim, and the shit head isis type takfiris blows up mosques and kills muslims and innocent people shouting allahu akbar.

Shows that your kind the Takfiri, Islamic Garbage is worse then those you call Kufar, Rafida, Taquia, Shirk Blah Blah..... While living in Kufar Lands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

After ISIS shot down Russian Mi-35M helicopter, they sent Tu-22 bombers and bombed a refuge camp near Jordan border with relatives of anti-ISIS fighters.







Other pics videos are too graphic to post. Question: who is bigger terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> Other pics videos are too graphic to post. *Question: who is bigger terrorist?*



*Israel.*

Israel uses White Phosphorous on Children Burns them Alive! 

Todlers, Infants, Women, Young and Old and Civilian Population 

Israel Drops Bombs on Civilian Population, Invaded and Massacred People since Nakba Day, Cutting Open Bellies of Pregnant Women. 
*
Warning Of Israels Actions Ahead! 

More Pictures cant be posted but a quick google brings up pictures of thousands of dead burnt children and people by israel and ISIS.*

























500 said:


> After ISIS shot down Russian Mi-35M helicopter, they sent Tu-22 bombers and bombed a refuge camp near Jordan border with relatives of anti-ISIS fighters.



No, You are mentally ill.


*These were also Caused by the ISIS while they were transporting bombs.


Assad Bombs Warzones created by ISIS backed by Turks, Saudis, Isarelis Invaders.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

notorious_eagle said:


> Not anywhere significant. They might attack, and capture a village or a check post here and there but nothing concrete enough shift battle lines on a strategic or tactical level. It appears that SAA has abandoned the policy of confronting IS and FSA at the same time, and are strictly going after the FSA because ISIS is already on the defensive and is getting whacked from every side.
> 
> If SAA manages to take Aleppo which it looks like they will, i just don't see how any other force defeating the SAA. This will free up thousands of troops, and allow them to be deployed elsewhere. FSA does not has the resources nor the manpower to confront them.



Hope that continues, but my concern about SAA is that if they succeed in a few battles they become overly confident and the next thing you know, they are sending hundreds of soldiers and tanks on an empty desert field to be easily picked out by the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

Rustam - Over and out..


----------



## 500

Rustam said:


> *Israel.*
> 
> Israel uses White Phosphorous on Children Burns them Alive!
> 
> Todlers, Infants, Women, Young and Old and Civilian Population
> 
> Israel Drops Bombs on Civilian Population, Invaded and Massacred People since Nakba Day, Cutting Open Bellies of Pregnant Women.
> *
> Warning Of Israels Actions Ahead!
> 
> More Pictures cant be posted but a quick google brings up pictures of thousands of dead burnt children and people by israel and ISIS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, You are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> *These were also Caused by the ISIS while they were transporting bombs.
> 
> 
> Assad Bombs Warzones created by ISIS backed by Turks, Saudis, Isarelis Invaders.*


Million times answered. Thats standard NATO *smoke* round M825A1, its not incendiary. Unlike incendiary RBK-500 ZAB-2.5SM used by Russia.

You and Assad slaughtered in 5 years 100 times more than Israel in 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> After ISIS shot down Russian Mi-35M helicopter, they sent Tu-22 bombers and bombed a refuge camp near Jordan border with relatives of anti-ISIS fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics videos are too graphic to post. Question: who is bigger terrorist?





Blond Arab baby?

The rest of your claim is your usual none sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Blond Arab baby?
> 
> The rest of your claim is your usual none sense.


You are funny.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


>





Females usually die their hair. There is also nothing unusual about none Palestinians and even Jews coming to Israel to protest.

Besides the fact that the child is blond which is extremely rare for a full blooded Arab, the person in the picture tending to the child is tattooed, again something not common in the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Females usually die their hair. There is also nothing unusual about none Palestinians and even Jews coming to Israel to protest.
> 
> Besides the fact that the child is blond which is extremely rare for a full blooded Arab, the person in the picture tending to the child is tattooed, again something not common in the Arab world.


Boy, seems u've seen Arabs only in cartoons. 






I've studied and worked with blond Arabs. The pic in question was grabbed from a video I cant post video because its very graphic.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

It looks like a kidnapped blond kurdish baby used for propaganda. These so called rebels are insane and they use any method for propaganda. 
@ultron @C130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Child soldiers sent by Iran killed in Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It looks like a kidnapped blond kurdish baby used for propaganda. These so called rebels are insane and they use any method for propaganda.
> @ultron @C130


*
Those living in perpetual denial will never accept the truth as it is.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> Child soldiers sent by Iran killed in Syria:




Thats a Chechen and his friend from Mongolia.

Paid BY ISRAEL,
*
Trained by ISIS, Likely also Killed by Isarel after taking this photo.*



T-Rex said:


> *Those living in perpetual denial will never accept the truth as it is.*



True Words, You should start to take your own advice bengali babu...you will benefit.



500 said:


> Million times answered. Thats standard NATO *smoke* round M825A1, its not incendiary. Unlike incendiary RBK-500 ZAB-2.5SM used by Russia.
> 
> You and Assad slaughtered in 5 years 100 times more than Israel in 30 years.



Yet Results were MOLTEN Babies and Young Children *from NATO smoke rounds?  *

*Smoke rounds melt your flesh just like white phosphorous? *

You are mentally ill and all your claims are tweeter sources and never Proven beyond propaganda, more lies from those who based their whole country on lies.


Hopefully I will see your shilliage again in another half a decade, 
And see which side your hasbara troll account and these wahhabi salafis are siding with then, when your lot may be either weakened or strengthened. 

All the best Jew500... all the best with your propaganda campaign against assad for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

hezbollah fighters killed in clashes with syrian rebels
0:56.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

today 21 animals from nusra gang killed by syrian Defence forces in failed attack on Mallah farms iam not posting their dead disgusting rotten corpses (food for hungry street dogs) pictures since it's against the rules

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

ptldM3 said:


> Blond Arab baby?
> 
> The rest of your claim is your usual none sense.




Maybe is product of Chechen terrorist or...Israelis know better because they trade with human organs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> Million times answered. Thats standard NATO *smoke* round M825A1, its not incendiary. Unlike incendiary RBK-500 ZAB-2.5SM used by Russia..



Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah

https://www.hrw.org/report/2009/03/25/rain-fire/israels-unlawful-use-white-phosphorus-gaza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/report/2009/03/25/rain-fire/israels-unlawful-use-white-phosphorus-gaza


1) Your link confirms Israel used M825 rounds.
2) These rounds are standard NATO *smoke *rounds. They don't have any other secondary purpose:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm
4) Geneva Conventions explicitly tell that smoke rounds are *not *considered incendiary weapon:

(b) Incendiary weapons do not include:
(i) Munitions which may have incidental incendiary
effects, such as illuminants,
tracers, smoke or signalling syste

http://www.unog.ch/80256EDD006B8954...A0171CC12571DE005BC1DD/$file/PROTOCOL+III.pdf

3) Your link suggested that Israel had to use M116A1 rounds for smoke instead because they are more safe. But what makes them think that M116A1 smoke rounds are more safe than M825A1 smoke rounds? - They don't provide a single evidence for it.

I can tell that M116A1 rounds produce 40-90 sec smoke while M825A1 - 5-15 min. That's why much less M825 rounds are needed. So actually M825A1 is safer.


----------



## 500

Rustam said:


> Thats a Chechen and his friend from Mongolia.


Yes sure:

http://8pic.ir/images/rpqsks0yupzal0jnnsfr.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

From left to right: ShOAB-0.5, PTAB-1, PTAB-2.5 KO, PTAB-2.5M, AO-2.5RT, SPBE submunitions collected in Aleppo

ШОАБ-0.5, ПТАБ-1, ПТАБ-2.5, ПТАБ-2.5М, АО-2.5РТ, СПБЕ






_Russian aircraft in Syria do not use cluster munitions and such weapons are not stored at the Hmeymim airbase, Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.

"As for cluster munitions allegations. The Russian aviation are not using them."_

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13941101000786


----------



## A.M.

500 said:


> 1) Your link confirms Israel used M825 rounds.
> 2) These rounds are standard NATO *smoke *rounds.


Where does it say this exactly in my link? The exact paragraph and sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> From left to right: ShOAB-0.5, PTAB-1, PTAB-2.5 KO, PTAB-2.5M, AO-2.5RT, SPBE submunitions collected in Aleppo
> 
> ШОАБ-0.5, ПТАБ-1, ПТАБ-2.5, ПТАБ-2.5М, АО-2.5РТ, СПБЕ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Russian aircraft in Syria do not use cluster munitions and such weapons are not stored at the Hmeymim airbase, Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.
> 
> "As for cluster munitions allegations. The Russian aviation are not using them."_
> 
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13941101000786




These are cluster nuggets, not cluster bombs. Russia does not have any cluster bombs, only cluster nuggets. Ceasefire. Peace. Regime of calm.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-captures-darayya-farms/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> Where does it say this exactly in my link? The exact paragraph and sentence.


1) Make text search for "M825" in ur link, you will get many hits.
2) Then go to the link I gave u and check what is M825. U will see that its nothing but *smoke* round without any other function:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm

There is incendiary 155-mm round called M110, but Israel never used it.


----------



## Timur

Rustam said:


> What do you think it shows? A non muslim builds mosque for muslim, and the shit head isis type takfiris blows up mosques and kills muslims and innocent people shouting allahu akbar.
> 
> Shows that your kind the Takfiri, Islamic Garbage is worse then those you call Kufar, Rafida, Taquia, Shirk Blah Blah..... While living in Kufar Lands



Man You need really a good doctor and some hard medicine for your fear.. PLZ go to a doctor.. 



Adir-M said:


> hezbollah fighters



PLZ don't call hezbshaitan, fighters -terrorists PLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...army-captures-khalidiyeh-district-map-update/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753367566207246337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Timur said:


> Man You need really a good doctor and some hard medicine for your fear.. PLZ go to a doctor..
> 
> 
> 
> PLZ don't call hezbshaitan, fighters -terrorists PLZ



My mistake.

*al amaq news:
isis down a mig south to deir al azur and the pilot is dead*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753610505533685760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753575423708200960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Layramoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Tu-22M3 bombing run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Huraytan






Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Kafr Hamra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Layramoun roundabout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad supporters opened celebratory gunfire hearing about coup in Turkey:

Latakia:






IRGC at Damascus:





More celebrations:





Reports that several people were killed in these celebrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

"Assad or we will burn the country" policy goes on:


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Assad supporters opened celebratory gunfire hearing about coup in Turkey:
> 
> Latakia:
> View attachment 318241
> 
> 
> IRGC at Damascus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More celebrations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More celebrations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports that several people were killed in these celebrations.


*
Are they firing at the innocent civilians now? It's quite possible for them, after all, the shock that followed their initial jubilation is too much to handle. Erdogan should send them their allies in coffins.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Project 4202 said:


> Tu-22M3 bombing run




Something's wrong with targeting or pilots had consumed alcohol ?? 2:51


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *Are they firing at the innocent civilians now? It's quite possible for them, after all, the shock that followed their initial jubilation is too much to handle. Erdogan should send them their allies in coffins.*


Accident shots. During celebrations of Assad elections over dozen people were killed by celebratory gunshots.

Meanwhile Assad's genocide factory at Safira goes caboom:











Center for production of barrel bombs.

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.059729&lon=37.339649&z=17&m=h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Accident shots. During celebrations of Assad elections over dozen people were killed by celebratory gunshots.
> 
> Meanwhile Assad's genocide factory at Safira goes caboom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center for production of barrel bombs.
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.059729&lon=37.339649&z=17&m=h



*Now that's something positive. *


----------



## beast89

saudi family regime propaganda calling turks traitors to the syrian people but conveniently ignores that the coward family havent taken any refugees nor will the prince send his men https://english.alarabiya.net/en/vi...o-stands-behind-the-betrayal-of-Syrians-.html

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tory-in-syria-as-noose-tightens-around-aleppo
seems like this seige is staying and the "rebels" will lose aleppo. They will prevent civilians from leaving. Maybe Hilary will come and save this revolution?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487358211470036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318848


Assad animals in 1 pic:







I know, I know, Banias kids cut their throats themselves to blame nice Assadists.

Also Assad never uses child soldiers:


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487358211470036



The fug .... this 'revolution' is doomed to $hit. These idiots are brainless and not fit to run a country.



500 said:


> Assad animals in 1 pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, Banias kids cut their throats themselves to blame nice Assadists.
> 
> Also Assad never uses child soldiers:



Well you can't help but wonder what is wrong with the opposition and what went wrong with the whole thing in general. At this point, cease fire should be permanent and these groups turn themselves in, as they are serving no purpose at this point other than holding people hostage, and being used as token to put pressure on Assad.


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting
> 
> 
> Serpentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487358211470036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487358211470036
Click to expand...

Speechless no words to describe horrifying actions of these animals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> The fug .... this 'revolution' is doomed to $hit. These idiots are brainless and not fit to run a country.
> 
> Well you can't help but wonder what is wrong with the opposition and what went wrong with the whole thing in general. At this point, cease fire should be permanent and these groups turn themselves in, as they are serving no purpose at this point other than holding people hostage, and being used as token to put pressure on Assad.


I said many times the purpose of Assad Khamenai Putin bombings is turning Syria into another Afghanistan. As we see they succeed well. Everyone who had couple cents left Syria. Only poor angry radicals have remained.

BTW Afghanistan itself was not a Taliban s..hole before Soviet invasion either.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I said many times the purpose of Assad Khamenai Putin bombings is turning Syria into another Afghanistan. As we see they succeed well. Everyone who had couple cents left Syria. Only poor angry radicals have remained.
> 
> BTW Afghanistan itself was not a Taliban s..hole before Soviet invasion either.



You're still making excuses for behavior, by people who are mentally sound and signed up for battle, yet find need to execute young conscript or some child that played small role as spotter or who knows what. It's not Assad or anybody fault, it's stupidity of these groups. That can't control their behavior or explain their agenda. Syria was secular before revolution, it only became religious under these groups control, it's still as it is under SAA controlled areas. So your comparison is invalid, like most always are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> You're still making excuses for behavior, by people who are mentally sound and signed up for battle, yet find need to execute young conscript or some child that played small role as spotter or who knows what. It's not Assad or anybody fault, it's stupidity of these groups. That can't control their behavior or explain their agenda. Syria was secular before revolution, it only became religious under these groups control, it's still as it is under SAA controlled areas. So your comparison is invalid, like most always are.


Of course they are stupid. Smart people left Syria years ago.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Of course they are stupid. Smart people left Syria years ago.



Less educated sector of society doesn't go around beheading children, that's not to blame. It's horrible principles to blame here. They have plenty of common sense which they can use, that they don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Serpentine 
I think they snatched the wounded kid from hospital, he has still infuse cord in his arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Something very terrible happened today in Aleppo. After following this war for years, not much shocks me anymore but this event did. War really brings out the worst in all human beings.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Somali-Turk

A.M. said:


> Something very terrible happened today in Aleppo. After following this war for years, not much shocks me anymore but this event did. War really brings out the worst in all human beings.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


syria is gone


----------



## 500

Yesterday another Assad's child soldier was killed in Latakia:






Assad forces carried another terror attack in Idlib city:


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Yesterday another Assad's child soldier was killed in Latakia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad forces carried another terror attack in Idlib city:



Airstrike on a rebel occupied vehicle is a 'terror attack'? Do you consider it same when your forces carry out aerial bombardment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

.250 Syrian rebels rockets landed on Syrian Christian town. http://www.catholicculture.org/news/headlines/index.cfm?storyid=28877

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 319301
> .250 Syrian rebels rockets landed on Syrian Christian town. http://www.catholicculture.org/news/headlines/index.cfm?storyid=28877



It's not about religion, otherwise 'Christian' nations like the US, UK, France, Germany wouldn't train, arm and fund these groups which they seek to pressure the Syrian government through. 

The group that committed the heinous crime of beheading a child, is trained, funded and armed by the US. And the US government(which is heavily Jewish influenced), is supporting this group still, even after the incident, because the American Jewish community seeks to topple Assad and cripple the Resistance axis in the region. Ordinary Americans, if given a choice, would not agree to supporting these groups. The media narrative is not controlled by them, and they know no better. 

I'm extremely disappointed in the American Jewish community, which is complicit in supporting terrorism and terrorist groups, contributing to a civil war, contributing to other wars in the region, because their anti-Palestinian grudge is so strong, that they seek to topple a foreign government that made the Palestinian position a stronger and more secure one, as had this government fallen, the allies of Israel in the region would make sure Palestinians are cornered and surrender their rights. 

It's unbelievable that this community has not expressed it's regret over the policies it formulates, nor has been held accountable by law for directly supporting terrorist groups. Yet, if you speak in favor of the Syrian gov't, or the Palestinian people, it's considered a massive crime of extraordinary scale. The American non-Jewish people can't influence this or spark any change, because they won't allow us. We've tried political activism, or attempting to be part of the government, and influential institutions in Washington, that determine our policies, but they reject every American that does not adopt their positions. It's pure tyranny. 

And this community wonders why Trump is gaining momentum, and why there is increasing call 'to take the country back', and of course what is inferred by 'taking back', people can guess on their own, I can tell you it's not democrats nor Muslims ....


----------



## Falcon29

What this opposition has committed will never be forgiven. They cost themselves much support from among Palestinian circles. Now they angered the Palestinian refugees of Aleppo who wills sign up soon and finish off these terrorists and return all of Aleppo back to the government, and these terrorist mercenaries, have proven to everyone that they are nothing more than NATZO mercenaries that get paychecks from the CIA, Saudi Arabia, Germany, France, UK, Jordan and other nations to put pressure on the Syrian government for its support of the Palestinian people. They have proven to the decent people of the world how deprived and immoral they are. That is done deal now. 

Now for the people of the world, it's time we raise awareness among the populations of the West and globally, that these governments support these terrorist militias, to achieve objectives, and still are defending them, and have agenda of toppling the government, and getting more children murdered, and we must stop them, by raising awareness of these dirty and evil policies. 

Keep in mind, Syrian army servicemen are also suffering these horrific execution style attacks, by terrorists, which pieces of shit members on this forum(Like 500), jump to their defense, and tell us these foreign shits are just 'ordinary peasants' who are sad they couldn't commit genocide against a small sect in Syria(which they threaten to do if the government falls), and this nonsense defense of these groups will be countered, and should be countered by everyone here. And such people need to take a deep breath, and realize their demonization campaign of the government has failed. And that these nations and such are using these mercenaries for their own purposes. 

The US, and the rest, should either help the government in the fight against ISIS, or back off completely, stop targeting Syrians and Syrian infrastructure, and allow the government and Russia to do the job and restore order in the nation. It's so amazing how these so called leading 'war on terror' asshats are the main source of funding and arms for all these terror mercenary groups in Syria , that are radical, but it's okay for neocon terrorist Westerners to support them, because Israel wants Syria in shambles.... 

These sick terrorist fucks need to be reported to the authorities, and if the authorities don't take action, then the whole 'war on terror' is a two faced lie. And the leaders in the US need to be tried, those that allow pro-Israel trash to get away with supporting mercenaries to kill Syrians of all backgrounds. 

.......
.......

Latest news:

Syrian army foils NATZO mercenaries offensive in Mallah farms ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Assad animals in 1 pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, Banias kids cut their throats themselves to blame nice Assadists.
> 
> Also Assad never uses child soldiers:


how much more proof pdf member's need as to what kinda of sick person you are, comparing a kid 12 yo kid beheading and trying to justify it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

DjSmg said:


> how much more proof pdf member's need as to what kinda of sick person you are, comparing a kid 12 yo kid beheading and trying to justify it.




But he has also justified suicide bombers and "moderates" working with ISIS. In a recent post he expressed how happy he was that Syria was being destroyed.

Atleast he is now honest, before he would put on an act and pretend that he cared about civilians and collateral damage but even when many people including myself pointed out to how "moderates" shell civilian areas he simply brushes it off as if it's not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

DjSmg said:


> how much more proof pdf member's need as to what kinda of sick person you are, comparing a kid 12 yo kid beheading and trying to justify it.


*
Yes, it's disgusting but then again those who employed those kids to fight their dirty war, aren't they disgusting?*


----------



## UniverseWatcher

T-Rex said:


> *Yes, it's disgusting but then again those who employed those kids to fight their dirty war, aren't they disgusting?*


Yes it is disgusting but then again on one hand you have a kid that can't even hold a gun and from some reports the kid is 10 yo being brutally murdered and beheaded, on the other hand mature kids who are fighting for there country against the terrorist's who lost there parents in the war is a big difference but then again i would like to see the proof of 10 to 12 yo fighting along side the army against the terrorist's who can't even pick a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

DjSmg said:


> Yes it is disgusting but then again on one hand you have a kid that can't even hold a gun and from some reports the kid is 10 yo being brutally murdered and beheaded, on the other hand mature kids who are fighting for there country against the terrorist's who lost there parents in the war is a big difference but then again i would like to see the proof of 10 to 12 yo fighting along side the army against the terrorist's who can't even pick a gun


*
You are justifying 'mature' kids being used in this war by assad and his cronies. You are no better than those who beheaded the kid.*


----------



## UniverseWatcher

T-Rex said:


> *You are justifying 'mature' kids being used in this war by assad and his cronies. You are no better than those who beheaded the kid.*


By means of "mature" I mean more grown up not kids but then again were is the proof of "kids" fighting along side the army. looking at your sound and writing language looks like your another 500 and moderate beheader sympathizer and yeah I can write in bold format too but don't need any attention, have a good day.


----------



## T-Rex

DjSmg said:


> By means of "mature" I mean more grown up not kids but then again were is the proof of "kids" fighting along side the army. looking at your sound and writing language looks like your another 500 and moderate beheader sympathizer and yeah I can write in bold format too but don't need any attention, have a good day.



*Anybody Under 18 is considered as a kid, it doesn't matter how you paint it.*


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *Anybody Under 18 is considered as a kid, it doesn't matter how you paint it.*


If he was under 18 means Assad is war criminal who uses child soldiers.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> If he was under 18 means Assad is war criminal who uses child soldiers.



*After indiscriminately dropping barrel bombs on civilian population if assad is not a war criminal who is?*


----------



## UniverseWatcher

T-Rex said:


> *After indiscriminately dropping barrel bombs on civilian population if assad is not a war criminal who is?*


Aren't Civilians been told already to get out of those areas as the government is doing the operation? In a war zone you gonna stay in the house and then terrorist will use you as shields to protect there pathetic selves and what happened to Libya when the terrorist's took down the government, Assad is simply protecting his country.



T-Rex said:


> *Anybody Under 18 is considered as a kid, it doesn't matter how you paint it.*


Anybody? Where lol? I mean in states here you become a legal adult at 18 and considered a teen from 13-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

DjSmg said:


> Aren't Civilians been told already to get out of those areas as the government is doing the operation? In a war zone you gonna stay in the house and then terrorist will use you as shields to protect there pathetic selves and what happened to Libya when the terrorist's took down the government, Assad is simply protecting his country.


*
Where will the civilians go? Is it possible for a man to move from place to place with his family on daily basis? Is there a place in Syria where somebody is not dropping bombs on daily basis? If you want those Syrians to flee to uncertain, hostile foreign lands with their families, why is assad still in Syria? Why doesn't he leave Syria and go to Iran?*


----------



## UniverseWatcher

@T-Rex There are shelters been setup for refugees this is nothing new lol why should he leave his people and run to Iran for help, his people need him more then ever, he did visited the front lines and met the army and celebrated Eid, Eat food on the same carpet with the army.



T-Rex said:


> *Where will the civilians go? Is it possible for a man to move from place to place with his family on daily basis? Is there a place in Syria where somebody is not dropping bombs on daily basis? If you want those Syrians to flee to uncertain, hostile foreign lands with their families, why is assad still in Syria? Why doesn't he leave Syria and go to Iran?*


I mean would you mind if your President runs to another country during war conflict, would that help with moral of the people or the army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

The female IDF paramedics treating Syria's wounded

*The IDF treats hundreds of Syrians wounded in the bloody ongoing civil war in that country; Two of the women who treat them when they first arrive at the border - Sgt. Rotem Einav and 2nd Lt. Leshem Shirgaouker describe the wounded they've seen, and the thrill of saving a life; Sgt. Einav - 'I wasn't trained to treat Israelis, Jews, or Syrians. I was trained to treat people'*

Ahiyah Raved|Published: 14.07.16 , 13:46
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sgt. Rotem Einav is a paramedic who has been with the 474 brigade on the Golan Heights for the past five months with the IDF Medical Corps. In that time, she has treated over 100 Syrians injured in the Syrian Civil War.

The IDF Medical Corps are the ones who come to the border to give these wounded Syrians first aid, many times saving their lives. They are then put on an ambulance and sent to one of the hospitals in Israel.

While the IDF established a field hospital on the Syrian border during the bloodiest days of the civil war, it closed two years ago. Yet the flow of injured Syrians continues – every day people injured in the fighting between the rebels and the Syrian regime come to the border, some of them in life threatening conditions. The IDF medical personnel also see off the Syrians as they return to Syria – healed, and on their own two feet.





Sgt. Einav on the border with Syria

"If they arrive conscious and are able to speak to me, I try to ask them about their condition," said Sgt. Einav 

"We also have interpreters who help us with the Arabic to ask them what happened in order to understand how they got injured. If they arrive unconscious, we don't have any information, just what we see. In a trauma situation like this, you have to assume that the person who is injured can have anything wrong with them, and then you determine what's wrong with them via the process of elimination."

She spoke about one instance where "there was an event which resulted in multiple injuries. One of the injured was in really bad shape. The medic dealing with them told me that he couldn't find a pulse on one of the men. The injury itself was really black and blue because of burns amongst other things. He arrived unconscious, and was on a respirator with a bunch of tubes coming out of his body from previous treatment (in Syria- ed). I looked for a pulse, and after some probing I managed to find it. I yelled out 'we have a pulse!' We began artificial respiration, gave him oxygen, medicine, and all of a sudden we saw that the injury's color began to change. It's really incredible to see the changes you can make, especially on a trauma injury."

These daily encounters with the injured, who under different circumstances might have been enemies of Israel, isn't a problem for Sgt. Einav. For her, it's quite the opposite.

"I wasn't trained to treat Israelis, Jews, or Syrians. I was trained to treat people. If I see someone who needs help, someone who is in distress, my moral obligation is to help them. I don’t even think about it. I see these people who are injured when they go back to Syria. It gives me the opportunity to see how they've changed medically. We see that they also understand, that they know – and they also appreciate it. It's really heartwarming."

*'The sights aren’t easy'*
2nd Lt. Leshem Shirgaouker, an officer in the IDF Medical Corps, is responsible for receiving the wounded, classifying them, and sending them to the different medical teams to be treated, on top of collecting medical information and sending it to the hospitals where the wounded receive their full treatment.

According to her, "you need to get information from everyone, coordinate it, and then send it onwards. It's usually a huge mess, and you have to collect the information anyway. We recently had six wounded people in critical condition come to us all at once. We weren't sure they would make it to the hospital. I was performing CPR on one of them while talking on the phone and reporting on the situation at the same time. I usually don’t treat wounded and coordinate at the same time. I can't miss a single detail because I have to send all of the information to the hospital."

"I used to be a medic in the air force," Shirgaouker continued. "(When I came here) I knew what I'd gotten myself into, but the sights aren't easy. You see them, you need to communicate with them – its something which stays with you. You see it, smell it."





2nd LT. Shirgauoker on the border with Syria

"There was one guy who had a bullet enter his skull and exit through his lower jaw," she said, recalling one incident. "His whole mouth was swollen and full of bandages. It's not pretty, but as a leader, you can't say 'I don't like this – it's too hard for me to look at.' You pull yourself together and tell yourself that even though it doesn't look good, you also need to work."

The 2nd Lt. also said that the humanitarian work that the IDF is doing and the treatment they are giving to wounded Syrians fills her with satisfaction and pride.

"*This is the greatest place to find yourself as a medical professional. You're here saving lives. It doesn't matter if they're Jewish, Arab, or an enemy. They're here and they're injured, and I will do everything I can for them. That’s the message I give to my soldiers.* When I help send them back to Syria and see that their condition has improved - there's no greater feeling."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Moderate rodents (who are lower than sewer rats) captured a 12 year old kid, accused him of fighting for government and then beheaded him. Syrians 'Revolutionary' Animals in 2 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487358211470036


Surprise surprise, he's a 19 year old Syrian from Homs (not Palestinian) who actually fought for the regime, had thalassemia. Doesn't justify the execution, but nice job spreading false information there, bud. And nice job also ignoring -all- of Assad's crimes against children. Remember Hamza al Khatib? Or does his torture and mutilation not fit your narrative?
You see, unlike you and other Assadists, the vast majority of pro rebel people have condemned this. Nour al Deen Zinki themselves took the suspect into custody and he's being tried right now. Something that never happened to a single pro-regime murderer.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Dr.Thrax said:


> Surprise surprise, he's a 19 year old Syrian from Homs (not Palestinian) who actually fought for the regime, had thalassemia. Doesn't justify the execution, but nice job spreading false information there, bud. And nice job also ignoring -all- of Assad's crimes against children. Remember Hamza al Khatib? Or does his torture and mutilation not fit your narrative?
> You see, unlike you and other Assadists, the vast majority of pro rebel people have condemned this. Nour al Deen Zinki themselves took the suspect into custody and he's being tried right now. Something that never happened to a single pro-regime murderer.


Are you really that stupid? Does he look 19 to you? He doesn't even have a single facial hair... Plus the picture is photoshoped on the ID card you can see half of the stamp is missing...
Plus no matter what that does not justify beheading, I thought the so called US backed were about democracy,, but they turned to be worse then i$i$ just like they amitted about themselves... And the leader of that terrorists group himself was in the video go watch it... These terrorists showed once again their true colors they are criminals terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

DjSmg said:


> would that help with moral of the people or the army?



*You mean moral of of his Alawite clan, of course it will be adversely affected but rest of Syria will rejoice at his departure.*


----------



## Tsilihin

Syrian Lion said:


> Are you really that stupid? Does he look 19 to you? He doesn't even have a single facial hair... Plus the picture is photoshoped on the ID card you can see half of the stamp is missing...
> Plus no matter what that does not justify beheading, I thought the so called US backed were about democracy,, but they turned to be worse then i$i$ just like they amitted about themselves... And the leader of that terrorists group himself was in the video go watch it... These terrorists showed once again their true colors they are criminals terrorists...



Syrian army units haven't understand how to fight against terrorists.
They must practice tactics of Mexican cartels.
Cruel fight without prisoners.
Terrorists need to be impaled on poles...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=48556

 fighting over who will do friday prayers, this how petty these "rebels" are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Kafr Hamra tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> Syrian army units haven't understand how to fight against terrorists.
> They must practice tactics of Mexican cartels.
> Cruel fight without prisoners.
> Terrorists need to be impaled on poles...


In terms of cruelty Assad mukhabarat was always an undisputed world leader.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In terms of cruelty Assad mukhabarat was always an undisputed world leader.


if he was as cruel as you say , he would have silenced the protest in Homa in just less than two days and stopped it from getting out of control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> if he was as cruel as you say , he would have silenced the protest in Homa in just less than two days and stopped it from getting out of control


He slaughted 20 thousands in Hama. Not enough for u?


----------



## beast89

its sinking in for the "rebels" that aleppo is lost 

Today the Syrian regime of Bashar al-Assad completed its stranglehold on Aleppo. Its forces cut off and sandbagged the Castello Road, the last road north via which rebel fighters and residents of east Aleppo could escape from the city. Weeks of relentless aerial bombardment by Syrian and Russian planes, aided on the ground by Hezbollah fighters and Iranian militias have led up to this point. Hospitals and schools have been savagely targeted. The final chapter of the war has begun. Many Syrians see it as the beginning of the end.

The rebel opposition is in despair after the recent deal struck between US Secretary of State John Kerry and Sergei Lavrov his Russian counterpart in Moscow. Although the details are being kept under wraps, the consensus is that it involves US-Russian military coordination to target and eliminate Jabhat al-Nusra and ISIS elements. This is a particularly difficult pill for the moderate rebel opposition to swallow since Jabhat al-Nusra have consistently been helping them to fight the Assad regime. The US-led coalition has been almost exclusively engaged in fighting ISIS, who in turn have been annihilating the moderate opposition groups. Assad and ISIS, the two extremes in this war, have only rarely fought each other – both extremes know that their real threat comes from the moderate middle.

Friday’s attempted coup in Turkey will add to rebel despair as it will inevitably lead the Turkish government even further down the road of normalising relations with Bashar al-Assad’s government. Turkey’s Prime Minister Binali Yildirim just days ago appeared to do a volte-face in its foreign policy towards Syria of the last five years, as it now seeks to stabilise its borders, mend fences with Israel and Russia, and focus its energies instead on its internal threats and troublesome Kurds.

All of this affects us in Europe and the West whether we like it or not. Our failure to challenge Assad’s barbarous barrel-bombing of his own civilian population, our failure to set up a safe zone along the Turkish border, has led to the surge of refugees driven out of Syria with nowhere to go except Europe. The sight of this tide of desperate humanity was too much for most Europeans to deal with. Instead of following the noble example of Germany’s Angela Merkel in welcoming them, other European countries erected barbed wire fences. Britain voted for Brexit to keep them out, a disgrace that will surely come back to haunt its people and for which history will judge them. Russia’s President Putin is back on top and laughing. Through his intervention in Syria’s war last September to support his faltering protege Assad, he has created waves of new refugees, destabilised Europe and projected himself as a superpower once again. Watch Russian state TV (Freeview channel 135) to see for yourself.






In Damascus much of Syria’s uprising is conducted underground these days. Tunnel warfare in the suburbs has become the new normal. Residents regularly feel the earth shake but the sounds of battle are muted. In Aleppo on the other hand the battle is all too audible and everyone in Syria knows that Aleppo’s fate, as the country’s second city, will determine the outcome of the war.

We are entering the final chapter, where that once unthinkable outcome, an Assad victory, is beginning to look inevitable. God forgive us.

https://dianadarke.com/2016/07/17/the-siege-of-aleppo-last-chapter-of-syrias-civil-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...a_reportedly_advances_in_leiramon_industrial/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Daraya today






Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> In terms of cruelty Assad mukhabarat was always an undisputed world leader.


And he never to claimed to be fighting for democracy.. While your beloved terrorists claimed they were fighting for democracy and freedom, and their crimes out weighs any crime by the government... Now go support your democratic fighters in Syria, you could start by learning how to behead kids..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> And he never to claimed to be fighting for democracy.. While your beloved terrorists claimed they were fighting for democracy and freedom, and their crimes out weighs any crime by the government... Now go support your democratic fighters in Syria, you could start by learning how to behead kids..


In the beginning there were peaceful demonstrations demanding freedom from corrupt and cruel regime. Assad slaughtered and slaughtered and tortured and shelled and bombed and murdered and slaughtered. And world just watched not providing any help.

Now only crazy Islamists have remained. U reap what u saw. And thats only the beginning. Lucky u are in USA.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> In the beginning there were peaceful demonstrations demanding freedom from corrupt and cruel regime. Assad slaughtered and slaughtered and tortured and shelled and bombed and murdered and slaughtered. And world just watched not providing any help.
> 
> Now only crazy Islamists have remained. U reap what u saw. And thats only the beginning. Lucky u are in USA.




It's okay what Assad did because that's what Erdogan would have done. All for country. Right? RIGHT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

they threw money at USA now saudi royals offering financial incentives to Russians https://themoscowtimes.com/news/sau...powerful-than-ussr-to-end-assad-support-54705 @United will this prevent the fall of aleppo 

@Syrian Lion good to have you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo today






Rastan today






Huraytan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> In the beginning there were peaceful demonstrations demanding freedom from corrupt and cruel regime. Assad slaughtered and slaughtered and tortured and shelled and bombed and murdered and slaughtered. And world just watched not providing any help.
> 
> Now only crazy Islamists have remained. U reap what u saw. And thats only the beginning. Lucky u are in USA.


Yes so peaceful... They only burned down government buildings and killed police officers... Don't lie to yourself, from the beginning these protests were used for a purpose... You can even hear terrorists leaders talk about it and themselves admitting how they targeted riot police and people... 

Again I thought they were fighting for freedom and democracy in Syria... How is that going? Beheading and suicide bombing... So great democracy... They are nothing but terrorists and you support them because they serve you devilish purpose... 
In Turkey, the officers who did coup are traitors and terrorists.. In Syria the traitors and defectors are hero

Double standard much...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## forcetrip

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes so peaceful... They only burned down government buildings and killed police officers... Don't lie to yourself, from the beginning these protests were used for a purpose... You can even hear terrorists leaders talk about it and themselves admitting how they targeted riot police and people...
> 
> Again I thought they were fighting for freedom and democracy in Syria... How is that going? Beheading and suicide bombing... So great democracy... They are nothing but terrorists and you support them because they serve you devilish purpose...
> In Turkey, the officers who did coup are traitors and terrorists.. In Syria the traitors and defectors are hero
> 
> Double standard much...



Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes so peaceful... They only burned down government buildings and killed police officers... Don't lie to yourself, from the beginning these protests were used for a purpose... You can even hear terrorists leaders talk about it and themselves admitting how they targeted riot police and people...


Burning Baath building happened only in Daraa, where Assad shabihas hijacked 3 little kids for writing a grafiti. Then in retaliation Assad shot and tortured protestors all over the country by thousands.

Ironically, when in 2016 Maarat an Numan protestors burned down al Nusra office, Nusra did not shot anyone. So who is bigger terrorist - Assad or Nusra? I will tell u more. After protestors burned down that Nusra office Assad barrel bombed market there, killing over 30 people.



> Again I thought they were fighting for freedom and democracy in Syria... How is that going? Beheading and suicide bombing... So great democracy...


It happened after Assad slaughtered and tortured hundreds of thousands. Google Houla, where Assadists literally slaughtered and broke heads with rifle butts to dozens of little kids.



> In Turkey, the officers who did coup are traitors and terrorists.. In Syria the traitors and defectors are hero


In Turkey people protected their president vs. tanks.
In Syria tanks used to protect president vs. people.

Two completely OPPOSITE scenarios.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Burning Baath building happened only in Daraa, where Assad shabihas hijacked 3 little kids for writing a grafiti. Then in retaliation Assad shot and tortured protestors all over the country by thousands.
> 
> Ironically, when in 2016 Maarat an Numan protestors burned down al Nusra office, Nusra did not shot anyone. So who is bigger terrorist - Assad or Nusra? I will tell u more. After protestors burned down that Nusra office Assad barrel bombed market there, killing over 30 people.
> 
> 
> It happened after Assad slaughtered and tortured hundreds of thousands. Google Houla, where Assadists literally slaughtered and broke heads with rifle butts to dozens of little kids.
> 
> 
> In Turkey people protected their president vs. tanks.
> In Syria tanks used to protect president vs. people.
> 
> Two completely OPPOSITE scenarios.



As far as I know Assad removed the governor of Daraa and released those children ..days before protests ..
And a bunch of snipers were killing protesters besides 7 police officers from the roof that escalated the situation ... who were they?
What was with guns, AK47 rifles and hand grenades that security forces recovered after storming the al-Omari mosque?
Besides in final weeks of March at least 60 Syrian security forces were killed on a valley road between Daraa al-Mahata and Daraa al-Balad gunmen waiting to ambush the troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> As far as I know Assad removed the governor of Daraa and released those children ..days before protests ..


U know wrong. Protest started on 15 March, while children were released after 20 march and governor sacked on 23 march.



> And a bunch of snipers were killing protesters besides 7 police officers from the roof that escalated the situation ... who were they?


Mysterious sniper conspiracy is favorite story of Assadist propagandists.



> What was with guns, AK47 rifles and hand grenades that security forces recovered after storming the al-Omari mosque? Besides in final weeks of March at least 60 Syrian security forces were killed on a valley road between Daraa al-Mahata and Daraa al-Balad gunmen waiting to ambush the troops.


More fairy tales.

Assadist Uragan rockets launchers in Neirab airport near Aleppo:







http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.176960&lon=37.241185&z=17&m=b

First one oriented towards Castillo Road and Mallah farms second towards Khan Tuman.

Most probably one of these killed 40 civilians in Furqan neighborhood on 9 July:






And later on 17 july rebels destroyed one with Kornet ATGM:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Irbin in East Ghouta today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757138334217011200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Burning Baath building happened only in Daraa, where Assad shabihas hijacked 3 little kids for writing a grafiti. Then in retaliation Assad shot and tortured protestors all over the country by thousands.
> 
> Ironically, when in 2016 Maarat an Numan protestors burned down al Nusra office, Nusra did not shot anyone. So who is bigger terrorist - Assad or Nusra? I will tell u more. After protestors burned down that Nusra office Assad barrel bombed market there, killing over 30 people.
> 
> 
> It happened after Assad slaughtered and tortured hundreds of thousands. Google Houla, where Assadists literally slaughtered and broke heads with rifle butts to dozens of little kids.
> 
> 
> In Turkey people protected their president vs. tanks.
> In Syria tanks used to protect president vs. people.
> 
> Two completely OPPOSITE scenarios.


Oh so it is halal to destroy government building, these government buildings were for people, hospital treated people for free that were torched, and other institutions were burned... Your logic is worse than i$i$... I believe you are fit to be their leader... Your blood thirsty and love destruction and death.. 

All I care about that Syria was safest country in the region, and your terrorists are working for you to destroy it.. 

If they were truly peaceful from the beginning or their intentions were peaceful, Alasad wouldn't have lasted a minute.. I myself would have supported removing Alasad.. However these terrorists were never intending to be peaceful or to remove Alasad, their goal was to serve their masters and destroy Syria... 

Now go join i$i$ and blow yourself up... You terrorists lover..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> U know wrong. Protest started on 15 March, while children were released after 20 march and governor sacked on 23 march.
> 
> 
> Mysterious sniper conspiracy is favorite story of Assadist propagandists.
> 
> 
> More fairy tales.



Time Tuesday, *Mar. 22*, 2011
Assad responded immediately, sending a high-ranking delegation to deliver his condolences to the families of the dead. The governor was cashiered, and the 15 kids released. But according to at least two dissident websites, protesters have given the Syrian government until the morning of March 25 to meet a list of demands that were relayed to the President by his delegation. If the demands are not met, they threaten, March 25 will become the "Friday of the Martyrs" not just in Dara'a and its province, Hauran, which shares a border with Jordan, but throughout the country.

Assad is unlikely to meet demands that include lifting the 48-year-old emergency law and releasing all political prisoners. But the government has agreed to set up a committee to investigate the deaths of the five people who were reportedly killed. The protesters are also demanding an end to pervasive corruption and an amendment to a real estate law governing property transactions in border areas.​
As you see it's published by time Mar.22 , and it says that the governor had been already sacked ... not on March 23 .. so it's you who know wrong .....

And those Mysterious snipers were reported by Human Rights Watch + Al Jazire ... and even israel national news confirms that "Seven Police Killed, Buildings Torched in Protests" ....

*Unknown Snipers and Western backed “Regime Change”*

Discussion about the role of provocateurs in stirring up conflict has made some headlines since Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet’sleaked phone conversation with the EU’s Catherine Ashton disclosed suspicions that pro-west snipers had killed both Ukranian security forces and civilians during the Euromaidan protests.

Says Paet: _“All the evidence shows that people who were killed by snipers from both sides, among policemen and people from the streets, that they were the same snipers killing people from both sides…and it’s really disturbing that now the new (pro-western) coalition, they don’t want to investigate what exactly happened.”

_
+

Daylimail *Nine protesters killed after security forces open fire by Syrian mosque*

It showed footage of guns, AK47s, hand grenades and other ammunition as well as stashes of Syrian money which it said was seized from inside al-Omari mosque.

The dead reportedly included a doctor, a paramedic, a driver and a policeman.

*This Seizure of weapon , Saudi Al-Eshki later confirmed to BBC television that his country had sent arms to Daraa and to the al-Omari mosque*

Furthermore 
Peaceful protest in Syria initiated in March 15 2011:
But back in March 10 2011 :
*Syria says seizes weapons smuggled from Iraq*
*Syria: Weapons Intercepted*
and if you read the news you'll see seizure of weapon took place on Monday while news was released on Friday , which means at least the seizure took place in March 6.... 10 days before protests ...

A truck of arms coming to Syrian rebels from Iraq? Who would be sending these? Certainly not the Iranians, not the Russians and certainly not the Iraqi government. Who does that leave left? The US and it’s allies, of course.


*Media White-Washing The White House On Syria*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> *Unknown Snipers and Western backed “Regime Change”*


Globalresearch.ca is stupid conspiracy site.

 


> Daylimail *Nine protesters killed after security forces open fire by Syrian mosque*


Assad shot protestors no one denies that.



> This Seizure of weapon , Saudi Al-Eshki later confirmed to BBC television that his country had sent arms to Daraa and to the al-Omari mosque


Again Globalresearch.ca.



> *Syria says seizes weapons smuggled from Iraq*
> *Syria: Weapons Intercepted*


Assad claims. Who believes Assad?



Syrian Lion said:


> Oh so it is halal to destroy government building, these government buildings were for people, hospital treated people for free that were torched, and other institutions were burned... Your logic is worse than i$i$... I believe you are fit to be their leader... Your blood thirsty and love destruction and death..


Protestors in Dar'a burned Baath headquarters on 20 March. That happened after several people killed before.

In all other places protestors were peaceful and Assad slaughtered them without mercy.



> If they were truly peaceful from the beginning or their intentions were peaceful, Alasad wouldn't have lasted a minute..


Here huge peaceful demonstration in Hama:






What did Assad? -Crushed them with tanks and later leveled the entire neighborhoods where thousands of people lived because they were not loyal enough.






50 hectares of build up area was razed to the ground.

Assadist slogan was "Assad or we will burn the country". So they did it.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Globalresearch.ca is stupid conspiracy site.
> 
> 
> 
> Assad shot protestors no one denies that.
> 
> 
> Again Globalresearch.ca.
> 
> 
> Assad claims. Who believes Assad?



For me it's clear that people in Syria demanded reforms and democracy .. for God sake 48 years of emergency state in the country? on party ruling the entire country ... people were right to protest ...

But:
What does it have with that site? the clip of Saudi is available on the net with En translation you can find it by yourself ... and all you have is who believes Assad ... first you said there was no sniper and when I said HRW confirmed it you say Assad killed people? so those snipers killed 7 policemen for what reason ? killing your own troops?
And how on Earth Assad had knew of protests back in March 10 to fabricate a fairy tails about seizure of weapons?

Moreover Ali Hashem ( Al Jazeera reporter) claims Al Jazeera refused to air footage of dozens of armed gunmen engaging with targets inside Syrian territory in May 2011. He and his crew, Hashem reports, also witnessed *armed groups entering Syria three weeks earlier, in April 2011, but were only able to capture them on film in May. Some of the weapons they sighted included Kalashnikovs and Rocket Propelled Grenades (RPGs).*

Besides about nine Syrian soldiers were killed in Banyas on April 10, 2011 ...

so it was not that much peaceful ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Globalresearch.ca is stupid conspiracy site.
> 
> 
> 
> Assad shot protestors no one denies that.
> 
> 
> Again Globalresearch.ca.
> 
> 
> Assad claims. Who believes Assad?
> 
> 
> Protestors in Dar'a burned Baath headquarters on 20 March. That happened after several people killed before.
> 
> In all other places protestors were peaceful and Assad slaughtered them without mercy.
> 
> 
> Here huge peaceful demonstration in Hama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Assad? -Crushed them with tanks and later leveled the entire neighborhoods where thousands of people lived because they were not loyal enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 hectares of build up area was razed to the ground.
> 
> Assadist slogan was "Assad or we will burn the country". So they did it.


Old crap and videos
While you are at it why don't you post videos of the peaceful protesters yelling Christians to Beirut and Alwaites to cemetery?? Or when the peaceful protesters peacefully cut Nidal into pieces... Enough with your crap like I said if they were truly peaceful they would had not turned into terrorists.. If their intentions from the beginning was truly about peace and change, this would not have happened and Alasad would have been gone long time ago... 
And please come up with something new... New excuses at least..

Question that could be off topic.. Why haven't i$i$ and Alqaeda attacked Israel yet? Which is closer to them Europe or Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> As you see it's published by time Mar.22 , and it says that the governor had been already sacked ... not on March 23 .. so it's you who know wrong .....


When in Syria it is 23 in America can be still 22. 1 day does not change anything since ur link clearly says that he was sacked AFTER week of protests and not before as u claimed.



raptor22 said:


> For me it's clear that people in Syria demanded reforms and democracy .. for God sake 48 years of emergency state in the country? on party ruling the entire country ... people were right to protest ...


Yep, they went to protest and were slaughtered, tortured and arrested. Later ur crazy regime murdered 1 million people to keep corrupt dictator in power.



> And how on Earth Assad had knew of protests back in March 10 to fabricate a fairy tails about seizure of weapons?


It happened well after Arab Spring, after kids were arrested on March 6.



> first you said there was no sniper and when I said HRW confirmed it you say Assad killed people?


You claimed there were some unknown mysterious snipers. But in fact there were Assad Shabihas who shot protestors. 



> Moreover Ali Hashem ( Al Jazeera reporter) claims Al Jazeera refused to air footage of dozens of armed gunmen engaging with targets inside Syrian territory in May 2011. He and his crew, Hashem reports, also witnessed *armed groups entering Syria three weeks earlier, in April 2011, but were only able to capture them on film in May. Some of the weapons they sighted included Kalashnikovs and Rocket Propelled Grenades (RPGs).*


Today everyone has camera in pocket. And you are telling fairy tales about swarms of gunmen with RPGs.

I can tell u one simple reason why all these stories are total crap. The first ever destroy tank in Syria was on 17 January 2012!! Thats 10 months after the beginning of the protests and 9 months after Assad started to use tanks to crush the protests, after thousands of people were murdered by Assad. And u are telling me that protesters were super prepared armed already in March 2011? LOL.


----------



## ultron

Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

FSA is a illusion given to fools by renowned media that syria has democratic opposition but on ground no FSA it's jihadis kharjis suicide bombing beheadings does democratic opposition engage in these horrifying acts no .there was no opposition before 2012 why because opposition is a lie created after 2012 to overthrow government.recent polls have suggested Assad is still popular among public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assadists who literally slaughtered hundreds of kids in Houla, Bayda, Banias and broke their heads with rifle butts, who barrel bomb towns every day for 5 years, talk about horrifying acts. What a sick hypocrite POS.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Assadists who literally slaughtered hundreds of kids in Houla, Bayda, Banias and broke their heads with rifle butts, who barrel bomb towns every day for 5 years, talk about horrifying acts. What a sick hypocrite POS.


You seem very concerned... Why don't you join i$i$ AND blow yourself up? Or At least get some revenge and join your fighters in alnusra and help them
. 
Those kids were killed by your beloved rebels and they tried to frame the government... Even your beloved media that support terrorism admitted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

There is. Well known policy of some countries #### my.enemy enemy is my friend" ###isrealis r against alqaeda Isis stuff but in their official policy but in hearts of isrealis had special place for jihadis alqaeda FSA Isis who attacks Syrians and Hezbollah and treats them funds them because these Iranis is Syrians Hezbollah always stand for palestinans genocide and land grabbed by isrealis settlers but when other countries tries' do human rights abuses isrealis turn blind eye towards them . In easy words two faced policiez

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> You seem very concerned... Why don't you join i$i$ AND blow yourself up? Or At least get some revenge and join your fighters in alnusra and help them.


1) Its not my country.
2) I dont support neither ISIS not Nusra and consider them terrorists.
3) Rebels are going to win anyway.



> Those kids were killed by your beloved rebels and they tried to frame the government... Even your beloved media that support terrorism admitted it.


Usual Assadist sick propaganda: rebels kill own kids to blame Assadists. UN investigation concluded it was Assad forces who slaughtered kids in Houla:

The commission found that Government forces and _Shabbiha_ members were responsible for the killings in Al-Houla.
http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session21/A-HRC-21-50.doc
http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session21/A-HRC-21-50.doc


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> 1) Its not my country.
> 2) I dont support neither ISIS not Nusra and consider them terrorists.
> 3) Rebels are going to win anyway.
> 
> 
> Usual Assadist sick propaganda: rebels kill own kids to blame Assadists. UN investigation concluded it was Assad forces who slaughtered kids in Houla:
> 
> The commission found that Government forces and _Shabbiha_ members were responsible for the killings in Al-Houla.
> http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/HRBodies/HRCouncil/RegularSession/Session21/A-HRC-21-50.doc


Oh so now you trust the the UN... The UN reports also said the to rebels fired and used chemical weapons... 

Double standard much... Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

SAA set up barriers on the Castello road

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoP27rLWYAA-VQh.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Oh so now you trust the the UN... The UN reports also said the to rebels fired and used chemical weapons...
> 
> Double standard much... Haha


Thats false. And in case of Ghouta attack although UN did not name the perpetrator directly, finding clrearly indicate that it was job of assadists:

*1) Attack was made by so called Burkan rockets which only the Assadists use.*











*
2) Azimuths indicate that attack came from Assadist areas.*







So all disgusting mass massacres of children:

Houla
Madaya
Banias
Ghouta

Were carried by Assadists. Thats why anyone who supports Assad since then is worst piece of scum.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Thats false. And in case of Ghouta attack although UN did not name the perpetrator directly, finding clrearly indicate that it was job of assadists:
> 
> *1) Attack was made by so called Burkan rockets which only the Assadists use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) Azimuths indicate that attack came from Assadist areas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all disgusting mass massacres of children:
> 
> Houla
> Madaya
> Banias
> Ghouta
> 
> Were carried by Assadists. Thats why anyone who supports Assad since then is worst piece of scum.


Same lies and same crap... Come up with something new you terrorist lover.. All those massacres were admitted to be done by the terrorists themselves.. And I already made posts about them, go check them or Google it.. And you are an idiot for believing that the government would start a chemical attack on the day the UN investigation team arrived that would benefit him so much... Who would benefit from such attack other than your beloved terrorists? 

You are disgrace to humanity and you don't even deserved to be called human...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Same lies and same crap...


Yep, types of rockets and azimuths are crap.

I forgot one more thing. UN commission concluded that the perpetrators of the attack had access to chemical stockpiles of Syrian army. Obviously encircled rebels in Ghouta had not such access.



> Come up with something new you terrorist lover.. All those massacres were admitted to be done by the terrorists themselves..


No they did not. First u claimed it was admitted by UN, which was false, now another lie.



> And I already made posts about them, go check them or Google it.. And you are an idiot for believing that the government would start a chemical attack on the day the UN investigation team arrived that would benefit him so much... Who would benefit from such attack other than your beloved terrorists?


Fact is that Assad benefited from these attacks and captured large territories in Ghouta soon after it.



> You are disgrace to humanity and you don't even deserved to be called human...


You support Assad who literally slaughtered kids in Houla not me.


----------



## Madali

Once again I have to go through several pages of 500's Jihadist garbage to see if there is any new update.

FFS, man, we get it, Assad likes drinking baby's bloods for fun, and ISIS cuts head with love and sunshine. Can you please just post a few updates now and then? Why doesn't someone ban this guy because he keeps derailing the thread.

---

Circling Aleppo almost done,






HD link:
http://f.top4top.net/p_206dmdy1.jpg



ultron said:


> SAA set up barriers on the Castello road
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoP27rLWYAA-VQh.jpg



This is a great victory for the government side. However, the government should now be patient and not be overly excited. They should wait it out, and put pressure on the rebels, without suddenly rushing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Once again I have to go through several pages of 500's Jihadist garbage to see if there is any new update.
> 
> FFS, man, we get it, Assad likes drinking baby's bloods for fun, and ISIS cuts head with love and sunshine. Can you please just post a few updates now and then? Why doesn't someone ban this guy because he keeps derailing the thread.
> 
> ---
> 
> Circling Aleppo almost done,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD link:
> http://f.top4top.net/p_206dmdy1.jpg


First of all its ur side which constantly calls rebels rats, beheaders, canibals etc. Your friends spammed all the twitter and here as well about beheading Assad soldier, while Asssad murders dozens of civilians on daily basis.

Circling Aleppo is just another example of Assad-Khamenai sadism. Its 2+ million town without a single Alawi/Shia. What they lost there? Whats the purpose? Look at small Daraya and Jobar. They resist 4 years in total encirclement, after Assad dropped thousands of barrel bombs and uncounted number of artillery shells. So what they are going in achieve by encircling Aleppo beside mass murder of civilians there?

Well actually mass murder and ethnic cleansing is prime objective of Assad currently. He knows thats the only way he can hold territory.

P.S. map is wrong.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> First of all its ur side which constantly calls rebels rats, beheaders, canibals etc. Your friends spammed all the twitter and here as well about beheading Assad soldier, while Asssad murders dozens of civilians on daily basis.
> 
> Circling Aleppo is another example of Assad-Khamenai sadism. Its 2+ million town without a single Alawi/Shia. What they lost there? Whats the purpose? Look at small Daraya and Jobar. They resist 4 years in total encirclement, after Assad dropped thousands of barrel bombs and uncounted number of artillery shells. So what they are going in achieve by encircling Aleppo beside mass murder of civilians there?
> 
> Well actually mass murder and ethnic cleansing is prime objective of Assad currently. He knows thhats the only way he can hold territory.
> 
> P.S. map is wrong.



I thought this site was a military oriented site. It would be interesting if military strategies and such were discussed more, rather than constantly telling everyone who is the evilest of the evil. I say, we get it, Assad *loves* beheadings, ethnic cleansing, genocide, holocaust, rape, torture, macho sadism, BDSM, taking candies from babies, kicking puppies, making fun of blind people, parking in handicapped parking, torrenting movies, not holding the doors for people who are carrying shopping bags in each hand, and talking on his cell phone loudly in the cinemas, and he *hates* walks on the beach, the sound of birds singing in the morning, old people, cookies, rainbows, mahatma ghandi, ice cream, valentine's day, and children's drawings put on the fridge door.

Okay? Done.

Now, let us please keep this thread about military strategies, tactics, maneuvers, development, etc. I thought this forum was for military nerds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I thought this site was a military oriented site. It would be interesting if military strategies and such were discussed more, rather than constantly telling everyone who is the evilest of the evil.


Then tell it to ur friends.



> Now, let us please keep this thread about military strategies, tactics, maneuvers, development, etc. I thought this forum was for military nerds.


As I said encircling of Aleppo has no direct military purpose, except mass murder and ethnic cleansing of civilians. Well thats also a part of Assads military strategy. In fact since 2013 its main part of his strategy.


----------



## Madali

---

Apparently more than 20 Air strikes since morning in N. Aleppo. Is the SAA going to push forward? I wonder if they are going to be hasty again.

Another report is that tanks are on Castello Road. Recent history has shown us that whenever SAA achieves a small victory, they go all out, and then face big losses. Let's see if they have learned from their 100th mistake this time.



500 said:


> As I said encircling of Aleppo has no direct military purpose, except mass murder and ethnic cleansing of civilians. Well thats also a part of Assads military strategy. In fact since 2013 its main part of his strategy.



For the sake of argument, let's say you are right about mass murder/ethnic cleansing/rapeforfun. But wouldn't mass murder & ethnic cleansing of civilians have a military purpose? Dropping two nukes on Japan had a military purpose, it wasn't just because American's didn't have any warehouses big enough to store their nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> ---
> 
> Apparently more than 20 Air strikes since morning in N. Aleppo. Is the SAA going to push forward? I wonder if they are going to be hasty again.
> 
> Another report is that tanks are on Castello Road. Recent history has shown us that whenever SAA achieves a small victory, they go all out, and then face big losses. Let's see if they have learned from their 100th mistake this time.


History tells that if local population remains then Assadist eventually lose in that area. So they dont repeat such mistakes and cleanse all areas they capture.

Unfortunately for Assad/Khamenai, they can murder 1 million, 2 million, maybe even 3. But cant murder 20 million. So they are doomed.



> But wouldn't mass murder & ethnic cleansing of civilians have a military purpose?


Thats why I said DIRECT military purpose. Strength of the rebels comes from the civilian population. Thus best way to defeat rebels is cleanse/genocide population.

Fun fact that very few know. In 1962 Nasser in attempt to prevent separation of Syria dropped Egyptian paratroopers in Layramoon in Aleppo. The paratroopers refused to shot people and it ended with nothing. This time we have much more sadistic invasion, but outcome will be the same.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Thats why I said DIRECT military purpose. Strength of the rebels comes from the civilian population. Thus best way to defeat rebels is cleanse/genocide population.
> 
> Fun fact that very few know. In 1962 Nasser in attempt to prevent separation of Syria dropped Egyptian paratroopers in Layramoon in Aleppo. The paratroopers refused to shot people and it ended with nothing. This time we have much more sadistic invasion, but outcome will be the same.



I don't understand your point. Sieges have had direct military purposes since, I don't know, some century BC?

I mean, USA's strategy against Iran has been a variant of a siege. By imposing a political, militarily, cultural, and economical embargo on us, they have been hoping to achieve a militarily purpose. I wouldn't say they have completely failed, so I can understand why they do it from a militarily perspective. Their war siege against Saddam was more successful, allowing the siege to weaken the opposition until the situation was ripe to easily remove their target.

Fun read, longest sieges,
http://listverse.com/2013/09/20/10-of-the-longest-sieges-in-history/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I don't understand your point. Sieges have had direct military purposes since, I don't know, some century BC?


Siege would make sense if there was some army. But we have nothing but bunch of gunmen.

In terms of ethnic cleansing and genocide it makes good sense, but in long term still have no chance 10% of the population cant subjugate 90% no matter how cruel and sadistic they are.


----------



## ultron

less than 1 km before sealing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Siege would make sense if there was some army. But we have nothing but bunch of gunmen.
> 
> In terms of ethnic cleansing and genocide it makes good sense, but in long term still have no chance 10% of the population cant subjugate 90% no matter how cruel and sadistic they are.



Okay, you win, sieges don't make sense, and Assad only desires genocide.

----

Back to the actual updates. Apparently, today things are moving fast on the Aleppo front. As @ultron just posted, the encirclement is almost complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Okay, you win, sieges don't make sense, and Assad only desires genocide.


I repeat: Assad could not capture encircled Jobar in 4 years. Do u think he could capture Aleppo which is 10 times bigger? Do u realize that in order to enforce siege Assad needs some 30 thousand Alawi and Shia thugs to sit there day and night for years? So whats the military purpose of this siege beside slaughtering civilians?

I'll tell u a secret: siege in in place since 3 month ago when Russians started to cluster bomb every car moving on castello road.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Yep, types of rockets and azimuths are crap.
> 
> I forgot one more thing. UN commission concluded that the perpetrators of the attack had access to chemical stockpiles of Syrian army. Obviously encircled rebels in Ghouta had not such access.
> 
> 
> No they did not. First u claimed it was admitted by UN, which was false, now another lie.
> 
> 
> Fact is that Assad benefited from these attacks and captured large territories in Ghouta soon after it.
> 
> 
> You support Assad who literally slaughtered kids in Houla not me.


Yes even an American HWR organization admitted the so called rebels aka terrorists are committing crimes... Including UN reports... I'm not making lies, you just want to ignore them... You are cherry picking to cheer your terrorists... 
One wonders why an Israeli supporting terrorists in Syria? Of course because these terrorists are doing his dirty job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes even an American HWR organization admitted the so called rebels aka terrorists are committing crimes... Including UN reports...


Of course they commit crimes. Even most disciplined western armies commit lots of crimes. However all disgusting mass massacres of children:

Houla
Madaya
Banias
Ghouta

Were made by Assadists. Add to this daily barrel bombs of civilians, starvation, demolition, mass torture. Assad/Khamenai Putin are biggest murderers and terrorists in 21th century hands down.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I repeat: Assad could not capture encircled Jobar in 4 years. Do u think he could capture Aleppo which is 10 times bigger? Do u realize that in order to enforce siege Assad needs some 30 thousand Alawi and Shia thugs to sit there day and night for years? So whats the military purpose of this siege beside slaughtering civilians?
> 
> I'll tell u a secret: siege in in place since 3 month ago when Russians started to cluster bomb every car moving on castello road.



Even if they don't capture it, a siege means that rebels in that particular area have a more difficult time to go on the offensive. Other military advantages would probably be, containment, making it difficult for rebels to get reinforcement, decreasing their morale, making it easier to concentrate forces elsewhere, and so forth.

Personally, I think such a siege would be more advantageous for the Syrian military than disadvantageous.

---

This is from official Syrian media,
http://sana.sy/en/?p=83614

Aleppo, SANA – The General Command of the Army and Armed Forces on Tuesday called upon citizens in the eastern neighborhoods of Aleppo city to join the national reconciliations and expel the mercenary outsiders from the areas where the citizens reside.

Using SMS messages directed to citizens and gunmen in the eastern neighborhoods of Aleppo city, the General Command specified safe corridors for the citizens and makeshift housing centers for those who desire to leave, affirming keenness on securing all living requirements for the citizens who will leave the area.

The General Command urged via the messages members of the armed groups to lay down their arms and take the initiative to settle their legal status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> less than 1 km before sealing


This map is crap.



Madali said:


> Even if they don't capture it, a siege means that rebels in that particular area have a more difficult time to go on the offensive. Other military advantages would probably be, containment, making it difficult for rebels to get reinforcement, decreasing their morale, making it easier to concentrate forces elsewhere, and so forth.


Aleppo lines were stable for nearly 4 years. So they encircled Aleppo. What next?
- Start urban battles to take the city? That will be very costly.
- Just sit and wait til they surrender? That does not make any sense, since u cant prevent smuggling in 2 million city.
- Destroy 2 million city with bombs? They already do it for over 4 years.

Thus only practical impact will be on 300 k civilians who still remain in rebel part of Aleppo.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Of course they commit crimes. Even most disciplined western armies commit lots of crimes. However all disgusting mass massacres of children:
> 
> Houla
> Madaya
> Banias
> Ghouta
> 
> Were made by Assadists. Add to this daily barrel bombs of civilians, starvation, demolition, mass torture. Assad/Khamenai Putin are biggest murderers and terrorists in 21th century hands down.


Says you.... Hahaha
I'm sick and tired of trying to explain to you that your own army aka the terrorists rebels are making or causing all these crimes... The western governments along with their puppets are the terrorists criminals that caused all this mess in the region... 

BTW you are perfect fit for alnusra and i$i$ your mentality matches theirs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Says you.... Hahaha
> I'm sick and tired of trying to explain to you that your own army aka the terrorists rebels are making or causing all these crimes... The western governments along with their puppets are the terrorists criminals that caused all this mess in the region...
> 
> BTW you are perfect fit for alnusra and i$i$ your mentality matches theirs..


Houla, Bayda and Banias confirmed by UN investigation.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/aug/15/houla-killings-un-blames-syria-troops
https://www.yahoo.com/news/syria-war-crimes-deepen-battle-territory-u-n-080613638.html?ref=gs

As for Chemical attack I UN commission found type or rockets which are used only by Assadists and determined azimuths coming from Assadist areas.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Houla, Bayda and Banias confirmed by UN investigation.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/aug/15/houla-killings-un-blames-syria-troops
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/syria-war-crimes-deepen-battle-territory-u-n-080613638.html?ref=gs
> 
> As for Chemical attack I UN commission found type or rockets which are used only by Assadists and determined azimuths coming from Assadist areas.


I can post links also.. 

Google Syrian rebels terrorism and etc you will find a lot... 
And also check my threads in this forum... 
I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> I can post links also..
> 
> Google Syrian rebels terrorism and etc you will find a lot...
> And also check my threads in this forum...
> I


You cant post links where UN commission found rebels responsible for these massacres. Because UN commission found Assad responsible.


----------



## ultron

Aleppo is less than 1 km from sealing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> You cant post links where UN commission found rebels responsible for these massacres. Because UN commission found Assad responsible.



When did the UN commission find Syrian government responsible? 

Meanwhile... BTW there are many many more, this is just a sample... 
http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/may/6/syrian-rebels-used-sarin-nerve-gas-not-assads-regi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-captures-new-village-islamist-heartland/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> When did the UN commission find Syrian government responsible?


Here again:

*Houla killings: UN blames Syria troops and militia *

*Syrian forces responsible for Banias massacres: U.N. report*



> Meanwhile... BTW there are many many more, this is just a sample...
> http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/may/6/syrian-rebels-used-sarin-nerve-gas-not-assads-regi/


You are cheating. First of all thats just one person, and not UN comission.
Secondly it talks about small Khan Assal attack where mostly the soldiers died. Assad murders every day much more people.


----------



## 500

Another Assad child soldier dies in Aleppo:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758206950593142784
IMO he is around 14-15 not 17.


----------



## Madali

Aleppo almost sealed:






Look at the map above. Apparently, today, there have been attacks on the Kurds on Sheikh Maqsud area. I think since they are being encircled, they probably think it is better to capture as much area as possible, because soon they would be pressured from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Aleppo almost sealed


Its almost sealed since 3 months.


> Look at the map above.


Garage and areas around is not captured.

I talked with guy from Aleppo (now in UAE). He thinks that the main idea of this siege is that rich alawis could make millions on smuggling goods, while poor alawis will die enforcing a siege.


----------



## Madali

Car bomb explosion in Kurdish held area, 50 killed,
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...led-isil-attack-qamishli-160727092723452.html

ISIS claims responsibility


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I talked with guy from Aleppo (now in UAE). He thinks that the main idea of this siege is that rich alawis could make millions on smuggling goods, while poor alawis will die enforcing a siege.


Last time I checked, the biggest number of those killed in Aleppo belongs to Nusra-Zanki-Ahrar rodents. They have launched 5 attacks to break the siege and they have lost nearly 300 in the process, not including those killed on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Last time I checked, the biggest number of those killed in Aleppo belongs to Nusra-Zanki-Ahrar rodents. They have launched 5 attacks to break the siege and they have lost nearly 300 in the process, not including those killed on a daily basis.


300,000,000

Alawis are tiny minority and make less children. Even if they kill in ratio 1:2 they still lose.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 300,000,000
> 
> Alawis are tiny minority and make less children. Even if they kill in ratio 1:2 they still lose.



For now, their kill ratio in Aleppo is closer to 1 to 5 and even more. And this comes from your sectarian mind, because a huge number of SAA soldiers are Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> For now, their kill ratio in Aleppo is closer to 1 to 5 and even more. And this comes from your sectarian mind, because a huge number of SAA soldiers are Sunnis.


Like Sunni Soheil Hassan and Mihrac Ural I guess. Only Sunnis in Aleppo fighting for Assad are rightless Palestinians. But even these are no more than very poor quality cannon fodder.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 300,000,000
> 
> Alawis are tiny minority and make less children. Even if they kill in ratio 1:2 they still lose.




SAA is 70% Sunni. Alawites are only in 4th Division and Tiger forces and Republican Guard and Desert Hawks.

And, 2 million Alawites is still a powerful force. Whites ruled blacks in South Africa for hundreds of years, and whites are not even 10% in South Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Apparently, today, there have been attacks on the Kurds on Sheikh Maqsud area. I think since they are being encircled, they probably think it is better to capture as much area as possible, because soon they would be pressured from both sides.


Its the opposite. Kurds attacked rebels and captured youth housing complex:






http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.253514&lon=37.154131&z=15&m=b



ultron said:


> SAA is 70% Sunni. Alawites are only in 4th Division and Tiger forces and Republican Guard and Desert Hawks.


So where are Sunnis in Aleppo?



> And, 2 million Alawites is still a powerful force. Whites ruled blacks in South Africa for hundreds of years, and whites are not even 10% in South Africa.


Alawites are not whites. Average alawite in Syria is less educated than average Sunni.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> So where are Sunnis in Aleppo?




In western Aleppo there are more than a million Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Average alawite in Syria is less educated than average Sunni.



Is that real fact-based science? Or is the sort of pseudo-science that Nazis applied for Jews?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Like Sunni Soheil Hassan and Mihrac Ural I guess. Only Sunnis in Aleppo fighting for Assad are rightless Palestinians. But even these are no more than very poor quality cannon fodder.


Suheil Hassan is just one person and a commander, I was talking about the big number of Sunnis in the army. you can't change white in to black by calling it black.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Suheil Hassan is just one person and a commander, I was talking about the big number of Sunnis in the army. you can't change white in to black by calling it black.


The number is so big that in order to capture a farm it took 3 month and they recruited Alawi kids, Turk Alawi terrorists, righgtless Palestinians, Iraqis and so on. 



Madali said:


> Is that real fact-based science? Or is the sort of pseudo-science that Nazis applied for Jews?


Its just general knowledge of the region. Industrial, trade and administrative areas of Syria are Sunni. Alawis were always very poor peasants. Thats why they went into army in masses. During Assad rule several Alawi families made millions and billions but wast majority remained very poor.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Here again:
> 
> *Houla killings: UN blames Syria troops and militia *
> 
> *Syrian forces responsible for Banias massacres: U.N. report*
> 
> 
> You are cheating. First of all thats just one person, and not UN comission.
> Secondly it talks about small Khan Assal attack where mostly the soldiers died. Assad murders every day much more people.


I can post another link about houla massacre and other massacres... You can post links all day, and I can do the same... 
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/302261/report-rebels-responsible-houla-massacre-john-rosenthal

And regarding the UN report, it was talking about Damascus attack... Sarin gas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> I can post another link about houla massacre and other massacres... You can post links all day, and I can do the same...
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/302261/report-rebels-responsible-houla-massacre-john-rosenthal


UN report concluded it was made by Assadists. You bring anonymous report by anonymous sources. That means nothing.



> And regarding the UN report, it was talking about Damascus attack... Sarin gas...


UN report did not name the perpetrator of Damascus attack.

But it:

1) found type of rockets (used only by assadists).
2) found azimth (rockets come from Assad areas).
3) found that perpetrators had access to Assad army chemical stockpiles (obviously surrounded rebels in Ghouta had not such access).

There is no a tinniest evidence that rebels carried that attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-s...eppo-siege-tell-gunmen-to-give-up-2016-7?IR=T

No way can the alqaeda and bros win Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omega007

Syrian Lion said:


> I can post another link about houla massacre and other massacres... You can post links all day, and I can do the same...
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/302261/report-rebels-responsible-houla-massacre-john-rosenthal
> 
> And regarding the UN report, it was talking about Damascus attack... Sarin gas...



Welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aleppo in 2013 (remember terrroists didn't even let vegetables into gov held areas of western Aleppo).






Now the bastards are about to be encircled themselves. SAA has sent a text message to residents of eastern Aleppo, telling them that they can now leave those areas under protection of SAA, and all the necessities will be provided for them. There are only 30,000 civilians at most in terrorist held areas. Once they are out, armed gangs should be starved to death, so they either agree to leave (Like they did in Homs) or they start eating each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> UN report concluded it was made by Assadists. You bring anonymous report by anonymous sources. That means nothing.
> 
> 
> UN report did not name the perpetrator of Damascus attack.
> 
> But it:
> 
> 1) found type of rockets (used only by assadists).
> 2) found azimth (rockets come from Assad areas).
> 3) found that perpetrators had access to Assad army chemical stockpiles (obviously surrounded rebels in Ghouta had not such access).
> 
> There is no a tinniest evidence that rebels carried that attack.


You keep repeating the same crap... Let's start with MIT report, who conclude the missile attack was done by terrorists...
Second the timing of the attack, right when the UN team arrived, and what about the location, few miles away from UN team.. Great timing and location.. 
Third, to this day I see no benefit to the Syrian government from this attack, however the terrorists benefited so much they got to use the media and etc for their own agenda.. They the believed that a chemical attack would involve nato and USA armies and help them with their fight... But they failed miserably.. They killed innocents in order to bring invaders to Syria..
And... the UN report itself doesn't blame the government and never even conclude anything from the rockets.. 
These are your own conclusions, they fit your terrorists agenda so you keep repeating them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

How's the SAA doing against ISIS since the past couple of months? I'm getting the impression that the performance against ISIS has been quite poor. (Anyone can reply except @500)


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> You keep repeating the same crap...


*I give u UN reports* u call it "crap" and then u show some anonymous reports with anonymous witnesses.



> Let's start with MIT report, who conclude the missile attack was done by terrorists...


Its not "MIT" report, but Ted Postol guy who is obsessed with conspiracies.

This map shows zones of control in 2013 and incoming paths of the chemical rockets:






Postol claimed that range of rockets is 2-2.5 km (which is baseless assumption) and thats why they could not come from Assad areas (which is simply false, even with range 2-2.5 km they could easily come from Assad areas).



> I see no benefit to the Syrian government from this attack, however the terrorists benefited so much they got to use the media and etc for their own agenda..


Rebels get power from local population. Thats why Assad main aim is to *depopulate rebel areas*. Thats why he mercilessly barrel bombs and starves them. After chemical attack tens of thousands left and Assad made good gains soon after it. *So Assad is biggest benefitor of this attack .*



Serpentine said:


> Aleppo in 2013 (remember terrroists didn't even let vegetables into gov held areas of western Aleppo).


You cant remember anything because this map is crap. It only shows how little u know about this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758341092731420672
last time nusra tried to break the siege. This was like 3rd or 4th failed attempt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You cant remember anything because this map is crap. It only shows how little u know about this conflict.



You are the last person to talk about how much I know about this conflict.

The map may not be accurate for every single street and area, but overall, it's the correct situation of Aleppo back in 2013. Terrorists had encircled gov held areas and didn't let any food in. Now they are crying like a bitch about being starved and besieged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You are the last person to talk about how much I know about this conflict.


Well I know that this map is crap and you dont. Apparently I am the only person on this forum who knows real situation in Syria in 2013.



> The map may not be accurate for every single street and area, but overall, it's the correct situation of Aleppo back in 2013. Terrorists had encircled gov held areas and didn't let any food in. Now they are crying like a bitch about being starved and besieged.


No, its plain and simple garbage. For example the road linking Neirab airport to Western Aleppo was never cut off.

Can u kindly tell me which month in 2013 that map represents? Then I will tell u more about this piece of lame propaganda.


----------



## veg

500 said:


> Can u kindly tell me which month in 2013 that map represents? Then I will tell u more about this piece of lame propaganda.



Why don't you yourself present the map of 2013?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

veg said:


> Why don't you yourself present the map of 2013?


No problem. Which month do u want?


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> *I give u UN reports* u call it "crap" and then u show some anonymous reports with anonymous witnesses.
> 
> 
> Its not "MIT" report, but Ted Postol guy who is obsessed with conspiracies.
> 
> This map shows zones of control in 2013 and incoming paths of the chemical rockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postol claimed that range of rockets is 2-2.5 km (which is baseless assumption) and thats why they could not come from Assad areas (which is simply false, even with range 2-2.5 km they could easily come from Assad areas).
> 
> 
> Rebels get power from local population. Thats why Assad main aim is to *depopulate rebel areas*. Thats why he mercilessly barrel bombs and starves them. After chemical attack tens of thousands left and Assad made good gains soon after it. *So Assad is biggest benefitor of this attack .*
> 
> 
> You cant remember anything because this map is crap. It only shows how little u know about this conflict.


If you believe UN, then why don't you leave Golan and get out of Palestine? The UN demand that you leave Golan and stop demolishing homes in Palestine and making settlements.. 
Double standard much? 
I gave you a UN commission report saying the terrorists used chemical weapons and you are still here trying to deny it.. 

Again everything you post here is lies and crap... 

I'm done wasting my time with a terrorists lover..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

500 said:


> No problem. Which month do u want?


dude m pro rebellion.can u tell if any chance of breaking siege?


----------



## notorious_eagle

ali_raza said:


> dude m pro rebellion.can u tell if any chance of breaking siege?



Zero to None

Unless NATO Warplanes join the party in support of the Rebels or somehow Rebels acquire Heavy Weapons(which is impossible), its next to impossible to dislodge SAA. SAA has rightly encircled and fortified their positions, not to mention, they are backed by Artillery, Russian Gunships and Russian Airstrikes. The mere fact that Al Nusra is sending its precious few Armoured Vehicles on Suicide Missions should be proof enough how desperate the Rebels are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/07/syrian-army-cuts-supply-route-east-aleppo-160727133458560.html

syrian government sending texts to residents to reconcile and rebels to lay down arms and leave.

SAA better chuck the traitors in jail instead of bussing them to another location.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-kurd-launch-massive-offensive-bani-zaid-capturing/

SAA and YPG captured Bani Zaid

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoaLqWvWEAA7c1X.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> If you believe UN, then why don't you leave Golan and get out of Palestine? The UN demand that you leave Golan and stop demolishing homes in Palestine and making settlements..
> Double standard much?


Dont change a subject. First of all vote and investigation in UN are two different things. Secondly UN says that leaving Golan should be in return for recognition of Israel and it was ur beloved Assad who condemned Saddat for making peace with Israel in return for Sinai. So spare us of offtopic.



> I gave you a UN commission report saying the terrorists used chemical weapons and you are still here trying to deny it..


You are lying. No such thing.
*
UN commission report said that Assadists slaughtered kids in Houla.
UN commission report said that Assadists slaughtered kids in Banias and Baida.*

Literally slaughtered. 

UN commission did not tell the perpetrators of Ghouta Chemical attack, but it did show:
1) Type or rockets (used only by Assadists).
2) Azimuth (coming from Assadists areas).


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/07/syrian-army-cuts-supply-route-east-aleppo-160727133458560.html
> 
> syrian government sending texts to residents to reconcile and rebels to lay down arms and leave.
> 
> SAA better chuck the traitors in jail instead of bussing them to another location.


I hope rebels leave the area peacefully . enough of violence in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Dont change a subject. First of all vote and investigation in UN are two different things. Secondly UN says that leaving Golan should be in return for recognition of Israel and it was ur beloved Assad who condemned Saddat for making peace with Israel in return for Sinai. So spare us of offtopic.
> 
> 
> You are lying. No such thing.
> *
> UN commission report said that Assadists slaughtered kids in Houla.
> UN commission report said that Assadists slaughtered kids in Banias and Baida.*
> 
> Literally slaughtered.
> 
> UN commission did not tell the perpetrators of Ghouta Chemical attack, but it did show:
> 1) Type or rockets (used only by Assadists).
> 2) Azimuth (coming from Assadists areas).


Again with your old lies... Please come up with something new.. Google this line and you can find whatever you like...
*UN finds rebels used chemical weapons*

Now since you are very concerned about massacres here are some links
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE99A03520131011

http://m.dw.com/en/syrian-rebels-committed-war-crimes/a-17154204

I can post more if you like... 
Enough of your crocodile tears.. You celebrate every death in Syria... We all know that you only care about the war in Syria because you love seeing it destroyed but I tell you this... This is a dark cloud and it will pass we Syrians rebuild our country and we will be stronger than ever..

Now I had to make this reply since you wouldn't quit with your lies and old crap... Like I said before we can post links all day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Arms sales by the former Yugoslavia countries and eastern europe to Saudi Arabia and USA to be distributed in Syria

Flights carrying weapons are listed

The quantities of weapons

The amounts of arms sales by country

http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/art...o-middle-east-07-26-2016#.V5iMPXqJJsY.twitter


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Again with your old lies... Please come up with something new.. Google this line and you can find whatever you like...
> *UN finds rebels used chemical weapons*


LOL wut? U write it in bold like it some kind of a link. Stop cheating and whining. Here is the fact: UN found that Assadists literally slaughtered kids in their beds. Even ISIS did not do such disgusting crimes like Houla and Banias.



ali_raza said:


> dude m pro rebellion.can u tell if any chance of breaking siege?


Not in any near future.



notorious_eagle said:


> Zero to None
> 
> Unless NATO Warplanes join the party in support of the Rebels or somehow Rebels acquire Heavy Weapons(which is impossible), its next to impossible to dislodge SAA. SAA has rightly encircled and fortified their positions, not to mention, they are backed by Artillery, Russian Gunships and Russian Airstrikes. The mere fact that Al Nusra is sending its precious few Armoured Vehicles on Suicide Missions should be proof enough how desperate the Rebels are.


There is no need in heavy weapons or NATO. Assad position in Aleppo is very fragile. He has zero support there. It is something like Iblib. For years it looked like Assad fortress and then rebels took the entire city in couple days.


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking and important: SAA has captured entire Bani Zeid district of Aleppo after terrorists retreated in fear of getting besieged. Bani Zeid is the district from which terrorists launched hell canons which killed hundreds or thousands of civilians in Aleppo. Now, not only eastern Aleppo is physically and fully besieged, but the entire western and northwestern Aleppo is now in SAA hand.












SAA has designated certain checkpoints for remaining 20,000 civilians to leave the city and many have already left. There are already reports that terrorists are preventing men under 50 to leave the city.

Only a small part of hell cannons captured:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-kurd-launch-massive-offensive-bani-zaid-capturing/
> 
> SAA and YPG captured Bani Zaid
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoaLqWvWEAA7c1X.jpg



That was fast. The Kurds presence within E. Aleppo is making SAA's job much easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> That was fast. The Kurds presence within E. Aleppo is making SAA's job much easier.



It was fast because terror groups retreated from area without a fight, otherwise it would be a hard battle and a high density urban area. Same should be done for rest of Aleppo, make them retreat in fear of getting besieged. There should be a Homs like scenario.

There are 3 options:
1- Laying down arms and being forgiven (as Assad ordered yesterday)
2- Getting out of besieged areas with their arms without a fight
3- Being starved to death.

Meanwhile civilians are given free passage to leave eastern Aleppo while militants are preventing many from leaving.

#SAA distributes flyers showing safe passages for civilians living under rebel control in eastern #Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

/\/\/\/\/\/\
Two Iranians are discussing how better murder Syrians. Thats Syrian war in a nutshell.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Two Iranians are discussing how better murder Syrians. Thats Syrian war in a nutshell.



By 'Syrians' if you mean Nusra-Zanki-Ahrar terrorists, yes indeed it's a joy to discuss how to kill them. A good terrorist is the one with a bullet in his head.

Bani Zeid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> By 'Syrians' if you mean Nusra-Zanki-Ahrar terrorists, yes indeed it's a joy to discuss how to kill them. A good terrorist is the one with a bullet in his head.


Yep they are Syrians unlike you. Khamenai-Assad logic:

* Those who blow up buses and markets are heroic resistance.
* Those who cut throats to kids in bed are heroic fighters.
* Those who kill soldiers are TIRARISTS.

Assad fanboys never learn. Every time they achieve something they think they won a war. First it was soon after demonstrations started. They predicted all will end in month. Then when they took Baba Amro in Homs in 2012 again declared a victory. Then when Hezbies and Iraqis came in and started to advance they predicted victory by the end of 2014, then again with Russians and new batch of Iraqis came in 2015 they predicted end in 6 months. Now again they captured a farm and think they are victorious and dream how they will starve to death and ethnically cleanse Syrians.


----------



## beast89

Chances of KSA sending in their army to liberate aleppo ? @BLACKEAGLE @United @Arabian Stallion @Frosty



galaxy_surfer said:


> I hope rebels leave the area peacefully . enough of violence in Syria



they've been given option of leaving peacefully with arms or without. There are 4 safe passages for civilians to leave. Maybe some rebels will realise that they were used by the gulf who couldn't even send one soldier in their hour of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

Serpentine said:


> It was fast because terror groups retreated from area without a fight, otherwise it would be a hard battle and a high density urban area. Same should be done for rest of Aleppo, make them retreat in fear of getting besieged. There should be a Homs like scenario.
> 
> There are 3 options:
> 1- Laying down arms and being forgiven (as Assad ordered yesterday)
> 2- Getting out of besieged areas with their arms without a fight
> 3- Being starved to death.
> 
> Meanwhile civilians are given free passage to leave eastern Aleppo while militants are preventing many from leaving.
> 
> #SAA distributes flyers showing safe passages for civilians living under rebel control in eastern #Aleppo


what are the chances of Assad granting amnesty to rebels? Do you not think he would put them in a prison and then ''lose'' them?


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758630866193121281
@CrimsonFury any truth to this? This could upset Qatar that went to great lengths to make nusra moderates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758630866193121281


 I guess as long as we are allowed to bomb YPG and the Turkmen are spared something could materialize.

Well in the past month Turkey and Russia HAVE been mending fences. Furthermore Deputy PM Simsek went out of his way to thank Moscow for their early support duirng the coup attempt. Washington is seen with deep mistrust by both the Turkish gov and people. There probably will be some sort of coop regarding Syria. Will be interesting to see what happens, hope it works out for all parties involved..as for Qatar...I guess they will have to deal with it. Money alone doesnt make a great nor powerful state...especially in this part of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Tigers and Republican Guards have met meaning the siege is now officially complete.

At the same time, Assad has issued an official pardon to any rebel who surrenders within three months.



beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758630866193121281
> @CrimsonFury any truth to this? This could upset Qatar that went to great lengths to make nusra moderates.



Qatar has forgotten about political ambition since a few years now. It was a short fad for them and they soon realized it was more costly and difficult than it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cocw1ikXgAA-crc.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

ultron said:


> Aleppo
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cocw1ikXgAA-crc.jpg



Gap is closed
https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/4uzqp7/tigers_the_republican_guard_have_met_at_the/

Celebrations in Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758609529814847488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> /\/\/\/\/\/\
> Two Iranians are discussing how better murder Syrians. Thats Syrian war in a nutshell.



They must be learning from you guys. You guys are the best at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Syrian government dropping food over Aleppo

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/4uzuih/syrian_government_planes_drop_food_over/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CrimsonFury said:


> what are the chances of Assad granting amnesty to rebels? Do you not think he would put them in a prison and then ''lose'' them?


He's been granting amnesty since 2011:

May 31, 2011
*(CNN)* -- Syria announced Tuesday that it is granting "amnesty" to protesters accused of committing crimes.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/meast/05/31/syria.unrest/

*16 January 2012*
*Assad offers 'amnesty' for opposition*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2012/01/20121155350991399.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Pictures on a bus in Idlib


----------



## ultron

Aleppo is sealed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

That was quick,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758644131115728897

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

SAA in Bani Zaid discovered Division 16's hell cannon depots






Aleppo map

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Codb1tsXYAAfkbX.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur

Once the extremist rebels (ISIS, Al Nusra, shia militias, etc) are exterminated, Assad must apologise to Syrians and hold free and fair elections. The Syrian Sunnis should give guarantee to Syrians minorities that they will be safe in a future Syria and Syrians must forgive each other for their kids future. Syrians should be smart enough to realise foreign players have hijacked their revolution to settle their own scores and turn Syria into their colony.


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...htens-noose-around-rebels-darayya-map-update/



Shapur said:


> Once the extremist rebels (ISIS, Al Nusra, shia militias, etc) are exterminated, Assad must apologise to Syrians and hold free and fair elections. The Syrian Sunnis should give guarantee to Syrians minorities that they will be safe in a future Syria and Syrians must forgive each other for their kids future. Syrians should be smart enough to realise foreign players have hijacked their revolution to settle their own scores and turn Syria into their colony.




Assad is fairly elected in 2014 and will serve his first term until 2021 before the next election.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758651792032956416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur

ultron said:


> Assad is fairly elected in 2014 and will serve his first term until 2021 before the next election.



The election was held during the war in government held areas only and even Kurdish areas didn't take part. If Assad is so confident that the Syrian people still support him, there is is no reason for him to afraid of re election. 

Let the Syrian people choose in free and fair elections.


----------



## ultron

Shapur said:


> The election was held during the war in government held areas only and even Kurdish areas didn't take part. If Assad is so confident that the Syrian people still support him, there is is no reason for him to afraid of re election.
> 
> Let the Syrian people choose in free and fair elections.




The next election is in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Interesting info. In 2015 defence spends of Russia grew by 1 trillion rubles or *15 billion $*. Thats cost of half year adventure in Syria.

@ultron should like it.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Interesting info. In 2015 defence spends of Russia grew by 1 trillion rubles or *15 billion $*. Thats cost of half year adventure in Syria.
> 
> @ultron should like it.




Must be Syria because the Russian defense budget never grows:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Must be Syria because the Russian defense budget never grows:
> 
> 
> View attachment 321493


It was growing because GNP was growing.






However in 2015 GNP was falling while military spends grew drastically.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> It was growing because GNP was growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in 2015 GNP was falling while military spends grew drastically.




During the 2008 world financial crisis the Rubble plummeted yet the military budget increased. As usual you are making up claims that you can not back.


The 5 day war with Georgia was during the world financial crisis yet in 2008 the military budget increased by about 6 billion dollars. Yep Russia spend 6 billion dollars in Georgia and 30 billion in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> During the 2008 world financial crisis the Rubble plummeted yet the military budget increased. As usual you are making up claims that you can not back.
> 
> 
> The 5 day war with Georgia was during the world financial crisis yet in 2008 the military budget increased by about 6 billion dollars. Yep Russia spend 6 billion dollars in Georgia and 30 billion in Syria.


2008 crisis was very short living - about half year and u can see that defence spends slowed down - just several percents.

2015 is very long crisis which actually started in 2012 and intencified in 2014. Yet we have a crazy 50% growth.


----------



## 500

Iraqi sectarian militia Imam Al-Baqir Brigade in Aleppo neighborhood cleansed of Syrians:


----------



## alarabi

Jaish AlNassr destroyed two Assadist tanks in the northern countryside of Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

third class loser terroist propaganda notice 12 to 13 civilans posing on gun point completely faceless expressionless standing for a photo by threats by two guys one with white helmet other both from syrian civil defence aka alnusra ally they regularly get bombed too .Compare this with regular Dr Basher rally gathering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 321538
> third class loser terroist propaganda notice 12 to 13 guys posing on gun point completely faceless expressionless standing for a photo by threats by two guys one with white helmet other both from syrian civil defence aka alnusra ally they regularly get bombed too .Compare this with regular Dr Basher rally gathering



crying about obama's inaction but conviently ignoring saudi kings inaction. True slaves cant say one bad thing about the saudi royals who left Aleppo to fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Iraqi sectarian militia Imam Al-Baqir Brigade in Aleppo neighborhood cleansed of Syrians:




It is a Syrian Shia group, not Iraqi.

http://www.uskowioniran.com/2015/10/irgc-qf-commander-soleimani-and-allied.html



alarabi said:


> Jaish AlNassr destroyed two Assadist tanks in the northern countryside of Aleppo.




Wasted. 60,000 US dollars each.

SAA and YPG in Bani Zaid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758752186616512512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

reporters trolling fsa 16th division, some have already surrendered 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758644933192478720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Daraya shrunk again today

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/4v2m1n/saa_continues_advancing_in_darayya_and_has/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 321538
> third class loser terroist propaganda notice 12 to 13 civilans posing on gun point completely faceless expressionless standing for a photo by threats by two guys one with white helmet other both from syrian civil defence aka alnusra ally they regularly get bombed too .Compare this with regular Dr Basher rally gathering



Amazing how you never see a single woman among these idiots. If they had used all the money and time they spent for banners on something more productive, they would be at a much better situation now.they have been doing it for 5 years and it's usually always the same group of men who apparently have nothing else to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

in Bani Zaid showing a captured hell cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yep they are Syrians unlike you. Khamenai-Assad logic:
> 
> * Those who blow up buses and markets are heroic resistance.
> * Those who cut throats to kids in bed are heroic fighters.
> * Those who kill soldiers are TIRARISTS.
> 
> Assad fanboys never learn. Every time they achieve something they think they won a war. First it was soon after demonstrations started. They predicted all will end in month. Then when they took Baba Amro in Homs in 2012 again declared a victory. Then when Hezbies and Iraqis came in and started to advance they predicted victory by the end of 2014, then again with Russians and new batch of Iraqis came in 2015 they predicted end in 6 months. Now again they captured a farm and think they are victorious and dream how they will starve to death and ethnically cleanse Syrians.



If one person is Syrian, that doesn't mean they can't be terrorists. The most stupid logic ever demonstrated, but not surprising. Many terrorists in Europe are nationals of the countries in which they commit acts of terror.

They are terrorists and they are treated like that, whether you like it or not.

Meanwhile Palestinians fighting to get back their stolen lands from Jewish invaders (the actual terrorists) are considered as terror groups.



CrimsonFury said:


> what are the chances of Assad granting amnesty to rebels? Do you not think he would put them in a prison and then ''lose'' them?



He already granted it. He said yesterday anyone who puts down his arms in 3 months will be forgiven. Thousands of rebels have already did that in past years, especially in southern Syria, none were arrested, all forgiven.

It's stupid to offer amnesty and then arrest them, because no one put down his arms after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

Serpentine said:


> If one person is Syrian, that doesn't mean they can't be terrorists. The most stupid logic ever demonstrated, but not surprising. Many terrorists in Europe are nationals of the countries in which they commit acts of terror.
> 
> They are terrorists and they are treated like that, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Meanwhile Palestinians fighting to get back their stolen lands from Jewish invaders (the actual terrorists) are considered as terror groups.
> 
> 
> 
> He already granted it. He said yesterday anyone who puts down his arms in 3 months will be forgiven. Thousands of rebels have already did that in past years, especially in southern Syria, none were arrested, all forgiven.
> 
> It's stupid to offer amnesty and then arrest them, because no one put down his arms after that.


If it leads to a proper and non violent solution of this mess I guess no should complain


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> Iraqi sectarian militia Imam Al-Baqir Brigade in Aleppo neighborhood cleansed of Syrians:



If its cleansed then why do we see children / women on the balconies behind in the 2nd pic you had posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Syrian Lion

TaimiKhan said:


> If its cleansed then why do we see children / women on the balconies behind in the 2nd pic you had posted.


Cleansed of his terrorists... Meanwhile people in Aleppo are celebrating Syrian army advancement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> If its cleansed then why do we see children / women on the balconies behind in the 2nd pic you had posted.


I made a mistake. Bani Zeid which was captured is much more poor and destroyed. Here it is.











No any civilians left.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I made a mistake. Bani Zeid which was captured is much more poor and destroyed. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No any civilians left.






Actually there are civilians in your video standing next to soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Actually there are civilians in your video standing next to soldiers.


When they drive through neighborhood u can see its totally empty and destroyed. In the end thats border area.

And here is Palmyra 4 months after "liberation". Same Iraqi sectarian terrorists in empty town:


















Video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758406071237091329
Long before Palmyra was captured by Assad I said it will be ethnically cleansed and I was right. Thats only way Assad can hold territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> When they drive through neighborhood u can see its totally empty and destroyed. In the end thats border area.
> 
> And here is Palmyra 4 months after "liberation". Same Iraqi sectarian terrorists in empty town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758406071237091329
> Long before Palmyra was captured by Assad I said it will be ethnically cleansed and I was right. Thats only way Assad can hold territory.




You either have X-Ray vision and can see inside houses or you really get turned on by saying "ethnically cleansed".

This is one of the biggest cities in the world, over 12 million inhabitants. Must be ethnically cleansed:







Also here is how "Assadists" "ethnically cleansed " Aleppo. @500 From your own source Ivan Sidorenko:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

ptldM3 said:


> You either have X-Ray vision and can see inside houses or you really get turned on by saying "ethnically cleansed".
> 
> This is one of the biggest cities in the world, over 12 million inhabitants. Must be ethnically cleansed:
> 
> 
> View attachment 321622
> 
> 
> Also here is how "Assadists" "ethnically cleansed " Aleppo. @500 From your own source Ivan Sidorenko:
> 
> 
> View attachment 321623
> View attachment 321624



Fake. They are all shia Afghani actors.

------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758752186616512512

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> View attachment 321622
> 
> 
> Also here is how "Assadists" "ethnically cleansed " Aleppo. @500 From your own source Ivan Sidorenko:
> 
> 
> View attachment 321623
> View attachment 321624


This is obviously not Bani Zeid. No rebel area in Aleppo is so intact.



> You either have X-Ray vision and can see inside houses or you really get turned on by saying "ethnically cleansed".


Show us any video how normal live has returned in Palmyra. 4 month passed must be not hard.


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> If one person is Syrian, that doesn't mean they can't be terrorists. The most stupid logic ever demonstrated, but not surprising. Many terrorists in Europe are nationals of the countries in which they commit acts of terror.
> 
> They are terrorists and they are treated like that, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Meanwhile Palestinians fighting to get back their stolen lands from Jewish invaders (the actual terrorists) are considered as terror groups.
> 
> 
> 
> He already granted it. He said yesterday anyone who puts down his arms in 3 months will be forgiven. Thousands of rebels have already did that in past years, especially in southern Syria, none were arrested, all forgiven.
> 
> It's stupid to offer amnesty and then arrest them, because no one put down his arms after that.



As I heard some FSA troops have put down gun last week in Aleppo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-captures-shalaf-village-northern-latakia/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If one person is Syrian, that doesn't mean they can't be terrorists. The most stupid logic ever demonstrated, but not surprising. Many terrorists in Europe are nationals of the countries in which they commit acts of terror.
> 
> 
> They are terrorists and they are treated like that, whether you like it or not.


99% of Syrian rebels only fight Assadist forces. The only terror attacks by rebels is when they fire indiscriminate shells at civilian areas. But Assad is dong that 1000 times more.



> Meanwhile Palestinians fighting to get back their stolen lands from Jewish invaders (the actual terrorists) are considered as terror groups.


1.6 million Arabs live in Israel and dont want any "liberation". They are considered terror groups because they made terror attacks: blow up buses, markets, restaurants, fire thousands of rockets at populated areas. Yet *people who blow up markets in Israel are heroes for u and those who blow up Assad tanks are terrorists.*

By the way here good maps for 2013:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> 1.6 million Arabs live in Israel and dont want any "liberation".




They are fifth column. They don't convert to Judaism. There are no Arab Jews. When the day comes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759044368900599808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...islamist-stronghold-near-damascus-map-update/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

rebels prevent civilians from leaving only a few get out to the safe passages 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759055330898612226
UN backs the safe passages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


>


In East poor neighborhoods of Aleppo live same exactly people as in surrounding villages. No difference whatsoever. Simply Aleppo was packed by huge number of Shabihas. One old man shout something and ten shabihas jump on him:






Western part of Aleppo was packed even more by Shabihas. And upper class afraid to lose their property. But young people still protested:


----------



## beast89

al jazeera reporter crying over syrian army and allies progess in aleppo 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758738760985026561
Large number of terrorists leaving Latakia in last attempt to save Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

beast89 said:


> Large number of terrorists leaving Latakia in last attempt to save Aleppo.




They were discovered by a Tu-214R? Get ready for a bloodbath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

ultron said:


> They were discovered by a Tu-214R? Get ready for a bloodbath.



word from opposition sources. The fighters that are heading back to aleppo are the same geniuses that left aleppo to prevent a total collapse in Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

beast89 said:


> word from opposition sources. The fighters that are heading back to aleppo are the same geniuses that left aleppo to prevent a total collapse in Latakia.




They will be intercepted by attack planes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

ultron said:


> They will be intercepted by attack planes?



hopefully already tracked by the russian spy plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA battle terrorists in Aleppo countryside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

so the whole city of Aleppo is surrounded ?


----------



## Serpentine

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> so the whole city of Aleppo is surrounded ?



Yes the eastern part where terrorists are present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

YPG captured Youth Housing

http://www.agathocledesyracuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Aleppo-30-July-2016.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Some militants in Aleppo surrendered themselves today.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197419196975138

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Some militants in Aleppo surrendered themselves today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197419196975138


You are a grown man and believe in such nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Several groups in the southern front negotiating with the government about giving up arms. Daraa militant council trying to stop reconciliation Jaish islam suffer losses as counter attack fails. Things keep getting worse for the rebel, is king Salman in comatose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759428460162920448
Another cache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Captured american arms that the "moderates" were using in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759454862954237952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759455957617225731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759458839280234497
The bastards and rodents who want to bring 'freedom and prosperity' to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> Captured american arms that the "moderates" were using in Aleppo


American arms produced in Moscow and shipped to Latakia port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA attack to recapture Kinsibba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

saudi hate cleric turned warlord who also preys on refugees in syria using sexual fantasies to stimulate his men for the desperate battle to reopen aleppo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759571403209224193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

beast89 said:


> saudi hate cleric turned warlord who also preys on refugees in syria using sexual fantasies to stimulate his men for the desperate battle to reopen aleppo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759571403209224193


@500 you naughty boy ... Now I understand why you support these terrorists... You are going to join them soon I guess.. You can't wait anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

beast89 said:


> saudi hate cleric turned warlord who also preys on refugees in syria using sexual fantasies to stimulate his men for the desperate battle to reopen aleppo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759571403209224193



This moron is peddling a lost cause, there is no 'epic battle' taking place, like the kind of religious terminology he gives it. They are going to lose the battle, the 'revolution' is done and over and failed. Might as well surrender arms, and gain amnesty from the government. He's calling people to death, for whatever foreign state agenda he has, that is very obvious ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> @500 you naughty boy ... Now I understand why you support these terrorists... You are going to join them soon I guess.. You can't wait anymore


Assad funded Palestinian terrorists use this motivation tens years ago.


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759400840222404608


----------



## Tsilihin

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759454862954237952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759455957617225731
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759458839280234497
> The bastards and rodents who want to bring 'freedom and prosperity' to Syria.



Turkish government has given support to terrorism and whatever they do ,can't change the opinion.
But now they make efforts to change the side.... With Russians against evil terrorists in Syria..)


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Falcon29 said:


> This moron is peddling a lost cause, there is no 'epic battle' taking place, like the kind of religious terminology he gives it. They are going to lose the battle, the 'revolution' is done and over and failed. Might as well surrender arms, and gain amnesty from the government. He's calling people to death, for whatever foreign state agenda he has, that is very obvious ....


What happened to you...
anyway here's your idiocy out the window.





Rebels have taken over half of 1070 district (aka Al Nasr) at the time of this post. By nightfall, W Aleppo could very well be under siege, as there is no regime supply line through Mallah yet. Whole reason rebels lost Mallah was it was open to lots and lots of artillery, no reason that could be the very same reason regime cannot have a supply route there. Have a good day. Or an aneurysm from the stress, if you really love supporting regime so much, since they are about to lose a battle they supposedly won. 

Whenever the battle finishes, Jaysh al Fateh and Fateh Halab will come out victorious, Inshallah. And this battle is more than just breaking the siege.

Update: Rebels have taken all of 1070 apartments.
They have taken Tall Mahruqat and and going into sharfiyah

Very good news to come tomorrow, inshallah. All you Assadists cheering victory have no idea what's to come yet 
Civilians in East Aleppo helped rebel groups by burning tires, much of Aleppo now is covered in black smoke, halting regime airstrikes.













Two reasons why JaF has victories: Unity, and





Preparations before the battle, T-55, T-72, BMPs among vehicles used, along with what seems to be a DIY armored car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

aleppo siege is over asad must be crying now


----------



## 500

ali_raza said:


> aleppo siege is over asad must be crying now


Its not over.







Aleppo kids burn tires to protect from terrorist air forces.


Russians started hysterical cluster bomb attacks on Aleppo:





Rebels seized Hikma school and 1070 apartment project. Its now matter of reserves. Who has more Syrian rebels or Khamenai terrorosts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

ISIS launched an offensive on Khanasir. Inb4 "rebels cooperating with ISIS"
Regime, YPG, and ISIS launched simultaneous offensives when Azaz was split from rest of Aleppo.

ISIS, just like YPG, are opportunists and see regime will be distracted. Now, they go to the local walmart (Khanassir) to rearm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Aleppo kids burn tires to protect from terrorist air forces.



Is this a joke? Russian Drones, Aircrafts and Attack Choppers have Thermal Imaging. Burning Tires won't make much difference in-front of these Modern Russian Aerial Artillery.

This is largely a make or break moment for the Rebels. If they loose in Aleppo, they will not be able to recover in munitions and men. But i must say, this is lethargic combat fighting from the Rebels and damn Impressive Maneuvering from the SAA. It appears the Rebels played right into SAA's trap, everyone was expecting the Rebels to try and punch through the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Is this a joke? Russian Drones, Aircrafts and Attack Choppers have Thermal Imaging. Burning Tires won't make much difference in-front of these Modern Russian Aerial Artillery.


1) Smoke disrupts thermals as well.
2) Even the most modern Russian jet Su-34 lacks thermals.
3) The only capable Russian drone is Israeli Searcher. All other are small toys.

But u are right all that is in vain since Russians just cluster bomb town.



> This is largely a make or break moment for the Rebels. If they loose in Aleppo, they will not be able to recover in munitions and men. But i must say, this is lethargic combat fighting from the Rebels and damn Impressive Maneuvering from the SAA. It appears the Rebels played right into SAA's trap, everyone was expecting the Rebels to try and punch through the South.


Rebels will win anyway, they can fight even in total encirclement for years, Assad has no support in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 2) Even the most modern Russian jet Su-34 lacks thermals.
> 3) The only capable Russian drone is Israeli Searcher. All other are small toys.
> 
> But u are right all that is in vain since Russians just cluster bomb town.





Oh god, first it was the SU-24 can't drop smart munitions then it was the Mig-29K can't takeoff with heavy loads.



Su-34 footage from Syria:





















Every time one of your claims are busted you make some rediculus demands. I'm expecting something like:

'show me a photo of the thermal imager on an SU-34 in Syria (specifically) now show me a video inside the cockpit of the SU-34 using the thermal imager while the pilot holds a sign saying the SU-34 has thermal imaging 



And just for fun, MI-28N footage from Syria:









The TU-214R is also operating over Syria. It has thermal, infrared, ground penetrating radar, synthetic aperture, as well as electronic warfare equipment.










As for those children burning tires in a war zone, I'm sure they came up with that idea themselves, totally not forced to do it....sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> 1) Smoke disrupts thermals as well.
> 2) Even the most modern Russian jet Su-34 lacks thermals.
> 3) The only capable Russian drone is Israeli Searcher. All other are small toys.



@ptldM3 Has posted the images above which negates all of your points, so clearly you're misinformed. The SU34 carries Sapsan - E Thermal Imaging pod, and smoke such as this will not disrupt its imaging capabilities. You're clearly underestimating the Russian Tech here, their reccon pods are as good as they get. Besides that, the TU214-R is circling over Aleppo and that is an absolute beast. It will see everything, hear everything, and if he needs to, he will jam all rebel communications. 



500 said:


> But u are right all that is in vain since Russians just cluster bomb town.



Sure, when they want to add ferocity and extreme firepower they have no issues doing that. Just think of the morale of the average FSA rebel, when he sees Russian Cluster Bomb take out an entire neighbourhood, its devastating for the morale.



500 said:


> Rebels will win anyway, they can fight even in total encirclement for years, Assad has no support in Aleppo.



You sure about that, because it certainly does not look like it. If they were going to win, they wouldn't be launching these desperate last ditch attacks. The SAA has them pinned down from every direction, and have largely beat back their attack on the South. They are encircled, their supplies are dwindling, and the Russian Aerial Artillery is pummelling them from every side, not to mention SAA Aerial Artillery is hitting them hard. That's not a win by any standards. Assad does not need support to win in Aleppo, his guns will do the winning for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Oh god, first it was the SU-24 can't drop smart munitions then it was the Mig-29K can't takeoff with heavy loads.


And I was right. I asked u to show me Su-24 flying or dropping any precise bomb in this campaing and all u could show is one photo on the ground with some junk missile from afghanistan era.

I asked u to show a single operational MiG-29K and u showed experimental photo from 20 years ago. Then I also showed u Russian source than MiG-29K did not even train to fly from the ground.

Now u show some poor quality black and white pocs and think thats thermal. LOL. Get life.



notorious_eagle said:


> @ptldM3 Has posted the images above which negates all of your points, so clearly you're misinformed. The SU34 carries Sapsan - E Thermal Imaging pod, and smoke such as this will not disrupt its imaging capabilities.


No, they tried to make Sapsan and failed.



> You're clearly underestimating the Russian Tech here, their reccon pods are as good as they get. Besides that, the TU214-R is circling over Aleppo and that is an absolute beast. It will see everything, hear everything, and if he needs to, he will jam all rebel communications.


No their recon pods are fail. You can see how despite their support ISIS destroyed Assadist column to Raqqa in open desert!!! Open phukin desert. And you say they can hunt targets inside town? Really?



> Sure, when they want to add ferocity and extreme firepower they have no issues doing that. Just think of the morale of the average FSA rebel, when he sees Russian Cluster Bomb take out an entire neighbourhood, its devastating for the morale.


Cluster bombs are not effective in towns, except murdering some civilians.



> You sure about that, because it certainly does not look like it. If they were going to win, they wouldn't be launching these desperate last ditch attacks. The SAA has them pinned down from every direction, and have largely beat back their attack on the South. They are encircled, their supplies are dwindling, and the Russian Aerial Artillery is pummelling them from every side, not to mention SAA Aerial Artillery is hitting them hard. That's not a win by any standards. Assad does not need support to win in Aleppo, his guns will do the winning for him.


Assad force cant take a village without foreign sectarian help. Thats pathetic. Najibullah in 80-es controlled over 90% of Afghan territory and had much more independent than Assad. And u know what happened to him in the end. Assad despite massive Iran, Iraq, Lebanon, Russia, Afghan help could barely regain couple percent of territory.


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> I asked u to show a *single operational MiG-29K* and u showed experimental photo from 20 years ago. Then I also showed u Russian source than MiG-29K did not even train to fly from the ground.




Single ?

How about a dozen fool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

According to terrorist media, this is their biggest ever battle they launched in Syria in 5 years. Literally every single terror group in Syria except ISIS is participating in it. They have thrown in everything they have, most of their heavy weapons, armored vehicles. Only 500 Uyghur terrorists from China are fighting in North and South Aleppo, not mentioning hundreds of Chechen, Uzbek and Arab terrorists from other countries.

Their gains are minor so far given the force they have brought to the battle and can be reversed easily. If SAA resists this first phase, it's possible to make southwest Aleppo the biggest graveyard for terrorists in all Syria. 10s of khenzirs already obliterated and all hospitals in Idlib are begging civilians to donate blood.

Al-Muhaiseni, the Saudi spiritual leader of JaF terrorists literally announced start of battle by talking about 72 virgins awaiting those who get killed and described those virgins in great detail. So let's make sure they meet their virgins.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760003974456078336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

notorious_eagle said:


> damn Impressive Maneuvering from the SAA. It appears the Rebels played right into SAA's trap, everyone was expecting the Rebels to try and punch through the South.



By the SAA or by The Russians advising the SAA ? I just feel its the Russian Officers doing the tactics and strategy while the SAA do the fighting(apart from Air operations)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760007855357382656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Star Wars said:


> By the SAA or by The Russians advising the SAA ? I just feel its the Russian Officers doing the tactics and strategy while the SAA do the fighting(apart from Air operations)


definitely Russian advisers for ground tactics, they call this type of siege and encirclement a 'cauldron', a much used term in the Donbass war. 

Asad and Putin should just flatten the whole city, enough of this jihadi bs, do a grozny and be done with these bastards.


----------



## T-Rex

CBU-105 said:


> definitely Russian advisers for ground tactics, they call this type of siege and encirclement a 'cauldron', a much used term in the Donbass war.
> 
> Asad and Putin should just flatten the whole city, enough of this jihadi bs, do a grozny and be done with these bastards.



*Your statement is the height of terrorism!! Animals screaming that they are fighting animals. Only subhumans like the ISIS and assadists advocate indiscriminate bombing.*


----------



## CBU-105

T-Rex said:


> *Your statement is the height of terrorism!! Animals screaming that they are fighting animals. Only subhumans like the ISIS and assadists advocate indiscriminate bombing.*


*all jihadis are the same as far as I'm concerned, so here's to hoping for a brutal massacre and massive rat extermination in Aleppo. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Single ?
> 
> How about a dozen fool


Awesome, they are nicely standing on the ground. Now they should learn how take off from a ground ramp and land on ground arrested recovery.
Then do same on aircraft carrier.
Then learn some basic CAS, AI, SEAD, DEAD and then they finally reach the IOC.

Alas India experience with these planes was more than poor.



CBU-105 said:


> *all jihadis are the same as far as I'm concerned, so here's to hoping for a brutal massacre and massive rat extermination in Aleppo. *


In Aleppo there are people who fight for their homes - rebels and sectarian jihadist sent by Khamenai to fight for Assad (Hezbollah, Imam Ali Brigade, Nijaba and other terrorists).


Aleppo kids:






Must be fake filmed in Hollywood. Arabs cant be blond.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> In Aleppo there are people who fight for their homes - rebels and sectarian jihadist sent by Khamenai to fight for Assad (Hezbollah, Imam Ali Brigade, Nijaba and other terrorists).


what about al nusra and jaish al fateh etc suicide bombing jihadi terrorists ? 

how can you support them when you know they're coming for you next.



500 said:


> Aleppo kids:


responsible parents should immediately get out of there using the humanitarian corridors instead of using them for propaganda.



500 said:


> Must be fake filmed in Hollywood. Arabs cant be blond.


I have a Syrian friend, blue eyed blond guy, I know how they look.


----------



## Madali

Syria had been fairly quiet last few months, but this last few days has been intense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> what about al nusra and jaish al fateh etc suicide bombing jihadi terrorists ?


Suicide bombing against military target is not terrorism.



> how can you support them when you know they're coming for you next.


I support truth.



> responsible parents should immediately get out of there using the humanitarian corridors instead of using them for propaganda.


What for? Assadists bombs refugee camps as well.



> I have a Syrian friend, blue eyed blond guy, I know how they look.


Some people here think that blond Arabs dont exist. 



Madali said:


> Syria had been fairly quiet last few months, but this last few days has been intense.


There was relatively little killings in March. But then Assadists under excuses that its all Nusra resumed attacks and crazy bombings.

Indisputable fact: the only cease fire Assad ever respected is cease fire with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

--

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760038797266526208
Russian Helicopter shot down. It's weird how they are dragging the pilot and half of the people are filming it.

But news is still conflicted as to where the helicopter was downed.

Update: Apparently, it was in Idlib, not Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

100% confirmed, most probably Mi-8 AMTSh with President-S countermeasure pods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

So, unconfirmed update. Yesterday, it seemed rebels captured a apartment complex called 1070 Apartment Project. It seems that today SAA has counterattacked and blocked off all access to that apartment.

Could it have been a trap? Because if true, the rebels are now stuck in apartment complex.

Here is a map,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

A Russian terrorist while he is being dragged by rebels after they destroyed his helicopter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760056629354196992 
Well done Syrian rebels, Russian sources say 5 other Russian terrorists were in the helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

500 said:


> most probably Mi-8 AMTSh with President-S countermeasure pods.


Confirmed. Ми-8АМТШ






President-S countermeasure:
















According to Russian MoD it was delivering humanitarian aid.  3 crew members + 2 officers killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

alarabi said:


> A Russian terrorist while he is being dragged by rebels after they destroyed his helicopter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760056629354196992
> Well done Syrian rebels, Russian sources say 5 other Russian terrorists were in the helicopter.




You disgusting animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


> Confirmed. Ми-8АМТШ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Russian MoD it was delivering humanitarian aid.  3 crew members + 2 officers killed.


what was it shot down with?


----------



## 500

CrimsonFury said:


> what was it shot down with?


My guess: 98% MANPADS, 2% technical malfunction. Gun fire is excluded because helicopters fly high.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alarabi

warfareknow said:


> You disgusting animal.



I can't understand why you are upset about it?
Is it because these hopeless children defend their country and parent lives from Russian drunk terrorists, Iranian Mutaa militias, Daesh, Afghani Shia and Pakistani Shia mercenaries, Iraqi JAHSH militia and Hezbollah terrorists?






I hope all Muslims drag the biggest terrorist Khamenie as they did to that drunk Russian terrorist and we get rid of this cancer from Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## warfareknow

alarabi said:


> I can't understand why you are upset about it?
> Is it because these hopeless children defend their country and parent lives from Russian drunk terrorists, Iranian Mutaa militias, Daesh, Afghani Shia and Pakistani Shia mercenaries, Iraqi JAHSH militia and Hezbollah terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all Muslims drag the biggest terrorist Khamenie as they did to that drunk Russian terrorist and we get rid of this cancer from Muslim world.



No it's just about you and your country. You are disgusting terr.. i meant people.
Btw. you are cancer for the civilized world.



500 said:


> My guess: 98% MANPADS, 2% technical malfunction. Gun fire is excluded because helicopters fly high.



Most probably MANPADS but what do you think about AA-Guns? Any possibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> Most probably MANPADS but what do you think about AA-Guns? Any possibility?


As I said it flies too high for AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SAA counter attack, The Rebel offensive is itself surrounded


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> And I was right. I asked u to show me Su-24 flying or dropping any precise bomb in this campaing and all u could show is one photo on the ground with some junk missile from afghanistan era.







You demanded I show proof of an SU-24 using precision munitions in and after I posted a photo of an SU-24 in Syria with precision munitions you demand that I then show you SU-24 flying with or using that munition.

The fact is you though SU-24s could not use precision munitions so after you were busted for your ignorance no you have a pathetic argument of conspiracies.








500 said:


> I asked u to show a single operational MiG-29K and u showed experimental photo from 20 years ago.







No genius, you ask me to show a picture of a Mig-29K on the Kuznetsov and I did but then you tried to pull a 'go yah' by telling me that Mig-29 was a prototype. The Mig-29K was tested on the Kuznetsov all the way back in the 1990s and 2009, as well as recently on the Indian carrier. All of the pilots were Russian so it's amazing how inexperienced pilots (as you claim) can land on carriers.






500 said:


> Then I also showed u Russian source than MiG-29K did not even train to fly from the ground.



















Use some ice to ease that burn 




You claim Russian Mig-29 pilots do not train then how did they manage to land on a carrier? You think it was those pilots first time?

Common sense and logic is something you clearly lack.






500 said:


> Now u show some poor quality black and white pocs and think thats thermal. LOL. Get life.






Those are from videos. Why am I not surprised that you stooped to a new low of calling thermal imagery "black and white pocs" 
No matter how badly you lose an argument you never admit you're wrong.


@notorious_eagle as you can see no amount of video, pictures or sources are good enough for this kid.








There is one BIG giveaway to the fact that this is thermal imaging. You aren't bright enough to figure it out though. As for the MI-28N footage, the N stands for 'night' or 'night hunter'. There is a big flir on the nose of the helicopter.







500 said:


> No, they tried to make Sapsan and failed.






Just shut up, literally everything you say is BS. Last time you claimed the Mig-29 has no targeting pod which was BS too.








500 said:


> No their recon pods are fail. You can see how despite their support ISIS destroyed Assadist column to Raqqa in open desert!!! Open phukin desert. And you say they can hunt targets inside town? Really





No you're a fail. Hitting friendlies has nothing to do with targeting pods kid. It's usually a breakdown in communications. Last I heard that incident was note even true. Let's assume it was true, do you have any idea how many friendly fire incidents coalition aircraft have had in Iraq and Afghanistan? A famous incident involved US aircraft killing British soldiers. I guess US "pods are fail" too.











500 said:


> My guess: 98% MANPADS, 2% technical malfunction. Gun fire is excluded because helicopters fly high.







All video from Syria show Russian helicopters operating at low altitude. So it could have been from anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

LOL again u show white experimental MiG-29K to prove that they are operational. 

I brought u a link, they are not even close to IOC:
http://samoletchik.livejournal.com/85836.html?thread=930380#t930380



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 322404
> 
> 
> SAA counter attack, The Rebel offensive is itself surrounded


The actual map:






Rebels just took Musharfah village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOL again u show white experimental MiG-29K to prove that they are operational.
> 
> I brought u a link, they are not even close to IOC:
> http://samoletchik.livejournal.com/85836.html?thread=930380#t930380





For all the bashing you do to others about their sources you sure do like to use Twitter and blogs. 

Fact is you said there is no evidence of Mig-29s training by taking off from ground ramps and using arrester cables. Clearly you were utterly wrong. That same Mig-29 bort 941 was also seen taking off from the Indian carrier. 

It's also amazing how Russia's fleet of Mig-29s are "experimental" while India's is operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> For all the bashing you do to others about their sources you sure do like to use Twitter and blogs.
> 
> Fact is you said there is no evidence of Mig-29s training by taking off from ground ramps and using arrester cables. Clearly you were utterly wrong. That same Mig-29 bort 941 was also seen taking off from the Indian carrier.
> 
> It's also amazing how Russia's fleet of Mig-29s are "experimental" while India's is operational.


I was talking that MiG-29K in Russia are not operational yet. In order to make jet operational you need to train a squadron of pilots. These guys:






You should first train them from on the ground ramp. Then on aircraft. Then train basic combat missions CAS SEAD DEAD AI. Only then they will became operational.

But all you can show is white prototype. As for my source, its from Russian state TV military journalist:

http://www.ntv.ru/peredacha/smotr/last24501100/

What reason he has to lie? And if these guys on pic are operational where i can see them on aircraft carrier?


----------



## warfareknow

ptldM3 said:


> All video from Syria show Russian helicopters operating at low altitude. So it could have been from anything.



That is also what i guess, these animals used aa guns probably, but still there is a chance that they had mandpads, dunno.

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

To mods=A similar thread like syria needs to be created for isreali-Palestinian conflict where we can post all posts pics of isrealis weapon test on Palestinians kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Syrian rebels destroyed an Assadist BMB on Al-Ramosah road






Here is Al-Ramosah road (الراموسة ) on the map, I think the ٍSyrian rebels are going to impose besiege on Al-Medfayiah College ( كلية المدفعية ) where tens of Assadists and other Iranian terrorists hiding and have plenty of weapons as well.






Things are getting hard for Russian and Assadist terrorists in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Khamenai terrorists flee from Syrian rebels at Musharfah village:






0:52

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.133993&lon=37.104489&z=17&m=b

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760136869841698816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760168973434445825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

When will these drunk Russian invaders learn?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760188401995898880


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> According to terrorist media, this is their biggest ever battle they launched in Syria in 5 years. Literally every single terror group in Syria except ISIS is participating in it. They have thrown in everything they have, most of their heavy weapons, armored vehicles. Only 500 Uyghur terrorists from China are fighting in North and South Aleppo, not mentioning hundreds of Chechen, Uzbek and Arab terrorists from other countries.
> 
> Their gains are minor so far given the force they have brought to the battle and can be reversed easily. If SAA resists this first phase, it's possible to make southwest Aleppo the biggest graveyard for terrorists in all Syria. 10s of khenzirs already obliterated and all hospitals in Idlib are begging civilians to donate blood.
> 
> Al-Muhaiseni, the Saudi spiritual leader of JaF terrorists literally announced start of battle by talking about 72 virgins awaiting those who get killed and described those virgins in great detail. So let's make sure they meet their virgins.


>Minor
SAA is cut off in Aleppo. Supply road under fire control, same two words you masturbated to when it was Mallah siege.





Alhamdulillah a Russian helicopter was shot down today. Russia said it was a "humanitarian mission." Yes yes, humanitarian mission carrying rocket pods. All 5 crew dead, and more to come inshallah.





THIS is a humanitarian mission:





Showing the humanity of the IRGC that @Serpentine loves so dearly, here they posted this image about Aleppo kids, who happily burned tires in the face of oppression:





It says "ISIS bastard dwarves,if you don't kill them,they'llbe worse than fathers"



Madali said:


> So, unconfirmed update. Yesterday, it seemed rebels captured a apartment complex called 1070 Apartment Project. It seems that today SAA has counterattacked and blocked off all access to that apartment.
> 
> Could it have been a trap? Because if true, the rebels are now stuck in apartment complex.
> 
> Here is a map,


Not true in the slightest. Rebels are attacking the artillery base now. And that counterattack couldn't have come since rebels captured Al-Shirfa.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760136869841698816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760168973434445825


Same MoD that said officers killed in ATGM strikes are in humanitarian mission. Rebels killed 80 SAA, how could SAA (who is on retreat) kill 800, and destroy so many vehicles? Bullshit 101.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760188401995898880


Also not true, rebels firmly hold 1070. Still attacking artillery base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> Also not true, rebels firmly hold 1070. Still attacking artillery base.



Multiple reports claiming Rebels have lost 1070 and SAA is counter attacking in Western Aleppo. Tiger Forces and Republican Guard are themselves involved with heavy Russian Air cover


----------



## beast89

seems rebels are losing steam and parts of 1070 project, syrian government sent 4th mech and republican gaurds. Video before elite forces were sent in. Al qaeda chucked a lot at this !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

beast89 said:


> seems rebels are losing steam and parts of 1070 project, syrian government sent 4th mech and republican gaurds. Video before elite forces were sent in. Al qaeda chucked a lot this !



Good to see SAA fighting maneuvering battles. This was a classic Russian textbook envelopment tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

notorious_eagle said:


> Good to see SAA fighting maneuvering battles. This was a classic Russian textbook envelopment tactic.



Any figure on how many Rebels are Encircled in the Aleppo pocket ?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760201764293451776
Seriously Abu Basheer ......Alhindi  ?????

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Skull and Bones @Levina @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Star Wars said:


> Any figure on how many Rebels are Encircled in the Aleppo pocket ?


so Aleppo is surrounded again ?


----------



## Star Wars

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> so Aleppo is surrounded again ?



they never really broke through, SAA is on the counter offensive. It seems the entire Rebel offensive has faltered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760201764293451776
> Seriously Abu Basheer ......Alhindi  ?????
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Skull and Bones @Levina @nair


Poor guy was nothing but cannon fodder for his Arab Masters. & all he got for his loyalty in return, a Arab name, Abu Basheer AlHindi. Abu Basheer AlooBhindi would have made more sense, to be honest!


----------



## notorious_eagle

Star Wars said:


> Any figure on how many Rebels are Encircled in the Aleppo pocket ?



Not sure of the exact figure, but majority of their fighting force. The rebels have thrown their entire weight behind this offensive, you can bet its about 80% of their fighting force, with 20% left in reserve. A defeat here which seems very likely, will deliver the final crippling blow to the FSA's Offensive Capability. 

I can't believe the FSA fell for this trap. This was a classic Russian envelopment tactic, let the defender attack you with his full strength, fight of the attack and halt, and than deliver a massive knockout punch with a massive counter attack. But i must say, if something has to get done in Syria, Suhail Hassan always delivers. The question is, will Putin up the ante and extract revenge for the treatment of the dead pilots?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skull and Bones

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760201764293451776
> Seriously Abu Basheer ......Alhindi  ?????
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Skull and Bones @Levina @nair



Yup, their names are as comical as their IQs.


----------



## Star Wars

notorious_eagle said:


> Not sure of the exact figure, but majority of their fighting force. The rebels have thrown their entire weight behind this offensive, you can bet its about 80% of their fighting force, with 20% left in reserve. A defeat here which seems very likely, will deliver the final crippling blow to the FSA's Offensive Capability.
> 
> I can't believe the FSA fell for this trap. This was a classic Russian envelopment tactic, let the defender attack you with his full strength, fight of the attack and halt, and than deliver a massive knockout punch with a massive counter attack. But i must say, if something has to get done in Syria, Suhail Hassan always delivers. The question is, will Putin up the ante and extract revenge for the treatment of the dead pilots?



I heard there was unusually heavy Air cover around Western Aleppo including Tu-22's, some of the causality reports coming from Russian MOD is a little hard to believe, but if true its a Disaster for FSA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Dr.Thrax 

You are rushing to conclusions my friend, the offensive has stalled. I can't support opposition which beheaded child and did not bring any form of repercussion to perpetrators. I can't support opposition which has leaders overseas, that want to bring to Syria a foreign agenda. Or an opposition that is unable to make consensus on many urgent matters, or opposition that takes orders for offensives and serve as mercenaries to pressure a government. Therefore, the Syrian gov't is the only thing that makes sense for Syria right now. Assad government is not angel, nor do I claim they are salvation for the world. All I say is they are only elements to bring stability and security to Syria, and form of national identity. 

Even if you're religious, what you see in Syria is not a 'Jihad'. People rush to claim things as jihad, and many Saudi clerics and other clerics were encouraging 'jihad' in Syria, but of course don't and against law to encourage jihad in Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Egypt or elsewhere. And they send these intelligence officers, to rile up poor Syrian youth to fight in name of jihad, only to keep Saudi interests secure. And these people who are so called 'spiritual' leaders, have direct income from outside, also they suddenly have more rights than a Syrian himself, and try to marry Syrian women, and have access to technology, enjoying life while sending people to die, all in name of religious purpose....Clearly not a religious purpose .... If these Saudi clerics want 'Jihad', then they better wish it on every other government in region too. But of course, no Jihad in Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, and other nations in region. 

I am not subscribed or share ideology to anyone in the region, I have my own beliefs, and no one satisfies them as of yet. So just because I don't want to see Syria destroyed and Syrians exploited for foreign agenda, doesn't mean I identify with so and so. I seek an end to this cruel exploitation, which clerics and other governments have no problem pursuing even with so many suffering....They are Godless ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> Syrian rebels destroyed an Assadist BMB on Al-Ramosah road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Al-Ramosah road (الراموسة ) on the map, I think the ٍSyrian rebels are going to impose besiege on Al-Medfayiah College ( كلية المدفعية ) where tens of Assadists and other Iranian terrorists hiding and have plenty of weapons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are getting hard for Russian and Assadist terrorists in Aleppo.





Things are getting hard? The Russians have had two helicopters shot down in a year, take a look at how many aircraft the Saudis have lost in Yemen.

Russia has lost 18 soldiers and 2 helicopters. Saudi Arabia has lost hundreds of soldiers and dozens of tanks, APCs, and aircraft in a low intensity conflict.

Monkeys on a unicycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> >Minor
> SAA is cut off in Aleppo. Supply road under fire control, same two words you masturbated to when it was Mallah siege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulillah a Russian helicopter was shot down today. Russia said it was a "humanitarian mission." Yes yes, humanitarian mission carrying rocket pods. All 5 crew dead, and more to come inshallah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is a humanitarian mission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the humanity of the IRGC that @Serpentine loves so dearly, here they posted this image about Aleppo kids, who happily burned tires in the face of oppression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says "ISIS bastard dwarves,if you don't kill them,they'llbe worse than fathers"
> 
> 
> Not true in the slightest. Rebels are attacking the artillery base now. And that counterattack couldn't have come since rebels captured Al-Shirfa.
> 
> 
> Same MoD that said officers killed in ATGM strikes are in humanitarian mission. Rebels killed 80 SAA, how could SAA (who is on retreat) kill 800, and destroy so many vehicles? Bullshit 101.
> 
> 
> Also not true, rebels firmly hold 1070. Still attacking artillery base.



Multiple reports seem to be claiming that 1070 is recaptured with massive causality on rebel side. Of course, you could be still right since sometimes news such as this needs a day or two to be fully confirmed,.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notorious_eagle

Madali said:


> Multiple reports seem to be claiming that 1070 is recaptured with massive causality on rebel side. Of course, you could be still right since sometimes news such as this needs a day or two to be fully confirmed,.



Its confirmed, multiple sources are confirming it. Once again Suhail Hasan to the rescue. This is not good as the SAA relies on him too heavily. Rebels fell into the classic Russian Trap. Let the Enemy throw everything he has into an offensive, fight it off and hold it, let the enemy take useless areas thinking he's winnig and than counterattack with massive force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

ptldM3 said:


> Things are getting hard? The Russians have has two helicopters shot down in a year take a look at how many aircraft the Saudis have lost in Yemen.
> 
> Russia has lost 18 soldiers and 2 helicopters. Saudi Arabia has lost hundreds of soldiers and dozens of tanks, APCs, and aircraft in allow intensity conflict.
> 
> Monkeys on a unicycle.



I hope you read this comment while you are sober, Yemen is on our southern border so we expect some clashes from Yemen side.
Russian terrorists are fighting away from their homeland and so coward to send Russian ground forces to fight but they instead have recruited Iranian Mutaa fighters and Afghani Shia mercenaries. Saudi has liberated 80% of Yemen with the least causalities ever as we just lost about 100 soldiers, not hundreds as you claimed. Saudi is taking Yemen war so easy that you even ask people inside Saudi they don't feel we are at war with 200k Houthi terrorists and other 200k RG and PF forces who have Russian ballistic missiles under their hands.
What has Russia achieved since it started its terrorist campaign?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Great to see so many moderate beheaders dying in their failed offensive, I hope more will be sent to hell by Russian bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Alhindi  ?????


I think thats what arabs call Indians.
I was introduced by an arab to another arab as "something..something" and then "al-hindi".


----------



## 50cent

JanjaWeed said:


> Poor guy was nothing but cannon fodder for his Arab Masters. & all he got for his loyalty in return, a Arab name, Abu Basheer AlHindi. Abu Basheer AlooBhindi would have made more sense, to be honest!


This fool was trapped by jihadis monkeys to die for them the imaginary heaven and blue eyed virgin. Lolzzz jihadis have also declared war against shaving razors lol look at his beard full of dust worms roaches he looks a proper monkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> Multiple reports claiming Rebels have lost 1070 and SAA is counter attacking in Western Aleppo. Tiger Forces and Republican Guard are themselves involved with heavy Russian Air cover


Reports from Leith, same guy who said Idlib was in hands of SAA a week after it fell. Same guy who also wants all people of Idlib to be executed. Not a source to be taken seriously. Same with Ivan Sidorenko.



notorious_eagle said:


> Not sure of the exact figure, but majority of their fighting force. The rebels have thrown their entire weight behind this offensive, you can bet its about 80% of their fighting force, with 20% left in reserve. A defeat here which seems very likely, will deliver the final crippling blow to the FSA's Offensive Capability.
> 
> I can't believe the FSA fell for this trap. This was a classic Russian envelopment tactic, let the defender attack you with his full strength, fight of the attack and halt, and than deliver a massive knockout punch with a massive counter attack. But i must say, if something has to get done in Syria, Suhail Hassan always delivers. The question is, will Putin up the ante and extract revenge for the treatment of the dead pilots?


Wow, you really do have no idea what you are talking about. I'll be laughing my *** off as you cry about what will happen in the coming days. Or will you still scream it's all a trap? Hahaha



Falcon29 said:


> @Dr.Thrax
> 
> You are rushing to conclusions my friend, the offensive has stalled. I can't support opposition which beheaded child and did not bring any form of repercussion to perpetrators. I can't support opposition which has leaders overseas, that want to bring to Syria a foreign agenda. Or an opposition that is unable to make consensus on many urgent matters, or opposition that takes orders for offensives and serve as mercenaries to pressure a government. Therefore, the Syrian gov't is the only thing that makes sense for Syria right now. Assad government is not angel, nor do I claim they are salvation for the world. All I say is they are only elements to bring stability and security to Syria, and form of national identity.
> 
> Even if you're religious, what you see in Syria is not a 'Jihad'. People rush to claim things as jihad, and many Saudi clerics and other clerics were encouraging 'jihad' in Syria, but of course don't and against law to encourage jihad in Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Egypt or elsewhere. And they send these intelligence officers, to rile up poor Syrian youth to fight in name of jihad, only to keep Saudi interests secure. And these people who are so called 'spiritual' leaders, have direct income from outside, also they suddenly have more rights than a Syrian himself, and try to marry Syrian women, and have access to technology, enjoying life while sending people to die, all in name of religious purpose....Clearly not a religious purpose .... If these Saudi clerics want 'Jihad', then they better wish it on every other government in region too. But of course, no Jihad in Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, and other nations in region.
> 
> I am not subscribed or share ideology to anyone in the region, I have my own beliefs, and no one satisfies them as of yet. So just because I don't want to see Syria destroyed and Syrians exploited for foreign agenda, doesn't mean I identify with so and so. I seek an end to this cruel exploitation, which clerics and other governments have no problem pursuing even with so many suffering....They are Godless ....


He was not a child, he was a 19 year old volunteer from Homs with Thallasaemia. He was a volunteer. Confirmed by his family. Furthermore, Zinki arrested the man who did it and he was put on trial and subsequently punished. Ergo, the beheading was not justified to begin with.
Syria will never go to a foreign agenda, as you can see Islamists are winning. Turkey and Saudi Arabia just went against US-Russian wishes in Syria, and gave rebels new weapons, which is why a helicopter was shot down. You'll see what happens soon.
As Syrians, we don't give a flying **** about stability and security. Sure, those are desirable objectives in the short term, but they will not be established under Assad and will never be established under Assad. Long term objectives are freedom and dignity, same principles that Palestinians want yet you don't see me saying Israel brings stability and security now do you? Because Israel, like Assad, are part of the problem, not the solution.

Of course everyone acts in their own interests. But if you think fighting against an oppressor is NOT Jihad, you're deluded. Also, if you're talking about ISIS, please mention ISIS, because foreigners in rebel ranks rarely cause trouble.

Assad is part of the problem, he is the reason for the rise of ISIS, AQ, and all the chaos in Syria. The only solution: a government lead by the people, for the people. Preferably Islamist, since secularism has only been cancer in the Middle East (examples: Assad, Saddam, Shah)



Madali said:


> Multiple reports seem to be claiming that 1070 is recaptured with massive causality on rebel side. Of course, you could be still right since sometimes news such as this needs a day or two to be fully confirmed,.


Unconfirmed. There is no "massive casualties" on rebel side. Rebels are still in 1070, as is regime. Regime counterattacked but was not able to take it. Clashes still ongoing. If you *really* believe the "800 killed" claim by Russian MoD, then there is no cure for that ignorance.

Chlorine gas has been dropped on Saraqib, Idlib. 33 people injured, including a dozen or so kids. Alhamdulillah, no civilians dead.


----------



## Aero

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760201764293451776Seriously Abu Basheer ......Alhindi  ?????


Alhindi 

More like a free cannon fodder for arabs.


----------



## CBU-105

burn in hell, "al-hindi", authorities here should track down his family and investigate further.


----------



## T-Rex

CBU-105 said:


> *all jihadis are the same as far as I'm concerned, so here's to hoping for a brutal massacre and massive rat extermination in Aleppo. *



*As far as terrorists are concerned there's no difference between a Hindu terrorist and a Muslim terrorist. They are all same, they don't make any distinction when they bomb cities.*


----------



## CBU-105

T-Rex said:


> *As far as terrorists are concerned there's no difference between a Hindu terrorist and a Muslim terrorist. They are all same, they don't make any distinction when they bomb cities.*


*sure, just look at all the chaos, death and destruction the hare Krishnas are causing all over the world. *


----------



## 500

Dr.Thrax said:


> What happened to you...


@Falcon29 = Hamas. In the beginning Qatar gave Hamas billions to support rebels. So they did.
Then Iran gave Hamas billions to support Assad again, so they did.







Neither Hamas nor @Falcon29 give a damn about thousands of Palestinians slaughtered by Assad from Tal Zatar to war of camps and starved in Yarmouk. Give them couple billions and they will flip flap again.



notorious_eagle said:


> Good to see SAA fighting maneuvering battles. This was a classic Russian textbook envelopment tactic.





notorious_eagle said:


> This was a classic Russian envelopment tactic


Since when envelopment became Russian tactics? For your knowledge Envelopments were done long before BC. Also Russia lost some 5 million soldiers in encirclements. More than all other armies in worlds history combined.

Also for ur knowledge Assad captured Mallah farms 1.5 years ago and was on verge of encircling Aleppo.

Now watch this video from recent offensive. How rebels use armor in open field in day light:






Where is Russian super duper air force with magic thermals?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Quick updates:

1) Both sides claiming they hold 1070 apt projects. Most likely recaptured by SAA counterattack, but rebels deny it.

2) In other news, rebels claim they captured parts of military base. Unconfirmed.

3) ISIS again attacking Deir Ezzor which has been besieged for years by ISIS, but they haven't been able to break in yet.

4) SAA side claiming that Handarat Camp (a large pocket in N. Aleppo) is fully captured, but again unconfirmed and most saying unlikely to be true.

So, in conclusion, nothing is very clear, but like last few days, updates are pouring in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

alarabi said:


> I hope you read this comment while you are sober, Yemen is on our southern border so we expect some clashes from Yemen side.
> Russian terrorists are fighting away from their homeland and so coward to send Russian ground forces to fight but they instead have recruited Iranian Mutaa fighters and Afghani Shia mercenaries. Saudi has liberated 80% of Yemen with the least causalities ever as we just lost about 100 soldiers, not hundreds as you claimed. Saudi is taking Yemen war so easy that you even ask people inside Saudi they don't feel we are at war with 200k Houthi terrorists and other 200k RG and PF forces who have Russian ballistic missiles under their hands.
> What has Russia achieved since it started its terrorist campaign?



Friend, i can't agree with your post.
Simply, your navy have lost few ships,and bases across borders are destroyed.
That's a lot of casualties and financial damage.
Saudi generals have made wrong estimation on capability of Yemen armed forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> I hope you read this comment while you are sober, Yemen is on our southern border so we expect some clashes from Yemen side.







Being on the border has zero relevance. Russia has bases inside a war zone and you use excuses of being on the border. Saudi military bases (inside Saudi Arabia) are overrun and captured. Nothing short of incompetence.


Russia has thousands of troops in Syria and has only lost 18 men in a year.







alarabi said:


> You
> Russian terrorists are fighting away from their homeland and so coward to send Russian ground forces to fight but they instead have recruited Iranian Mutaa fighters and Afghani Shia mercenaries.







You can cry about Russian and Iranian invaders all day but the Saudis have recruited terrorists from around the world to flood into Syria. Atleast one side was invited.






alarabi said:


> Saudi has liberated 80% of Yemen with the least causalities ever as we just lost about 100 soldiers, not hundreds as you claimed.






last UN figures put 93% of all casualties as civilians in Yemen. Nice try though with the entire liberation and casualties BS.

Speaking of casualties l, there are dozens, possibly hundreds of videos of Saudi military vehicles going boom, countless videos of Saudi military bases attacked and scores of aircraft being shot down.

The other day Saudi Arabia lost 7 soldiers. They have had days with dozens of soldiers killed. 100 soldiers...... Yea right 
The Saudis are not even releasing official casualties because it's that bad.







alarabi said:


> What has Russia achieved since it started its terrorist campaign?






Large territorial gains were a result of the Russian intervention. Dozens of towns and strategic targets were taken. The Syrian army went from being on the defensive to going on the offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Spoils left by Khamenai terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> 1) Both sides claiming they hold 1070 apt projects. Most likely recaptured by SAA counterattack, but rebels deny it.



http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=49050

Isn't that a pro opposition source ? 1070 has been recaptured

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

GIANTsasquatch said:


> When will these drunk Russian invaders learn?



Learn what?
Helping a poor country overcome a foreign terrorism?


----------



## beast89

offensive is failing

and liwa alquds making gains in handarat with russian air cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

beast89 said:


> offensive is failing
> 
> and liwa alquds making gains in handarat with russian air cover.



They apparently used 5000+ men and dozens of armored vehicles and yet failed. if Russians have killed even half of what they claim , then its a huge loss. Especially when it comes to armor...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Coward terrorists in Aleppo began to shell the civilians... 30+ people died including woman and children.. 
Time to erase these scum of this planet... 

@ptldM3 what's is the reaction among people in Russia regarding the heroes who died yesterday? What will the Russian government response be? Those terrorists are no different from i$i$ and must be dealt with soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Coward terrorists in Aleppo began to shell the civilians... 30+ people died including woman and children..
> Time to erase these scum of this planet...
> 
> @ptldM3 what's is the reaction among people in Russia regarding the heroes who died yesterday? What will the Russian government response be? Those terrorists are no different from i$i$ and must be dealt with soon.


Pathetic how this guy wants Russia to murder his own civilians. Like million of dead is not enough to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Pathetic how this guy wants Russia to murder his own civilians. Like million of dead is not enough to him.


Pathetic how you pretend to care.. And those were not civilians and if they were they don't deserve to be called humans.. Did you see what they did to bodies? They deserve to be burnt now and later in hell..

Now stop pretending to care and get out of this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

the newsfeed on twitter is such a mess, 1070, the arty college, who is advancing, who is in control ?


----------



## Aero

CBU-105 said:


> the newsfeed on twitter is such a mess, 1070, the arty college, who is advancing, who is in control ?


Come and see tomorrow most of locations will be clear & you can correctly assume who will control what for tomorrow.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> @Falcon29 = Hamas. In the beginning Qatar gave Hamas billions to support rebels. So they did.
> Then Iran gave Hamas billions to support Assad again, so they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Hamas nor @Falcon29 give a damn about thousands of Palestinians slaughtered by Assad from Tal Zatar to war of camps and starved in Yarmouk. Give them couple billions and they will flip flap again.



Hamas has nothing to do with my perspective, not sure why you dragged them in. Regarding Yarmouk, your narrative is rejected, opposition wanted to drag Palestinians into conflict, and ISIS and Al Qaeda terrorists later invaded the camp. They were fought off, Hamas helped coordinate the exit of terror groups and brought a truce to the camp, making sure the camp is not exploited by opposition groups for their purposes. So much for not 'caring', it's you that doesn't care, and wants Palestinians in refugee camps to be actively partaking in conflict, so they die more and get into a larger quagmire. You also have stated you enjoy the status-quo in Syria, of persistent violence and a 'broken' Syria. 

You are also liar, Qatar did not make any demand of Hamas. Qatar gives aid to the strip for reconstruction projects, to aid electricity shortages and sometimes paying wages of the government employees. It does not go to the party itself, besides when paying workers wages. Other than that, all the projects are controlled by UN and Israel. Hamas's annual budget doesn't even exceed 1$ billion, so much for the 'billions' jackass. 

Also Hamas does not support anything but negotiations and end of violence to Syria. It is not taking exclusive side anymore. And this renders your baseless claims and allegations as false. Hamas has proven to be one of most neutral parties in the region, that plays no role in any conflicts in the region, besides offering advise or moral support. Meanwhile, rest of nations in region are providing material support or huge sums of money to groups in the region. 

-According to 500's logic, US/Israel/Saudi Arabia/others pouring 100's of billions of dollars into Syrian Opposition and Kurds in no more than few years = Humanitarian aid against genocide

-Likewise, if allies of Hamas support the humatnarian situation in Gaza with aid, or help pay government wages, that doesn't exceed tens of billions since 2006 = money whore blah blah bad evil aid 

You're so fail, adopted Brazilian orphan.



500 said:


> Pathetic how this guy wants Russia to murder his own civilians. Like million of dead is not enough to him.



Be moral police when you first end the occupation and grant the Palestinians full citizenship under one state, or two state solution, until then, shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Pathetic how you pretend to care.. And those were not civilians and if they were they don't deserve to be called humans.. *Did you see what they did to bodies?* They deserve to be burnt now and later in hell..
> 
> Now stop pretending to care and get out of this thread...


LOL again guy who never complained about Assads barrel bombs of neighborhoods, markets, hospitals, bakeries is crying about foreign invader bodies.



Falcon29 said:


> Hamas has nothing to do with my perspective,.


Except u always support their position, always invent apologies for whatever they do and switch ur position on Syrian conflict together with them. Flip flop.

How can a person with 1% of pride support regime who slaughtered ur people like pigs? Yick.






You even defend a starvation of Yarmouk camp with tens of thousands of civilians. Yick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Aero said:


> Come and see tomorrow most of locations will be clear & you can correctly assume who will control what for tomorrow.


well let's hope so, this is _the _big one, on so many levels, propaganda wise and strategically.

go SAA, RuAF


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> LOL again guy who never complained about Assads barrel bombs of neighborhoods, markets, hospitals, bakeries is crying about foreign invader bodies.
> 
> 
> Except u always support their position, always invent apologies for whatever they do and switch ur position on Syrian conflict together with them. Flip flop.
> 
> How can a person with 1% of pride support regime who slaughtered ur people like pigs? Yick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even defend a starvation of Yarmouk camp with tens of thousands of civilians. Yick.


Yet you can't even condemn their crimes of beheading kids and disrespecting the dead.. 
How do you want me to believe that you care... Haha man you are the meaning of fitna itself.. 

You are right barrel bombs are not effective maybe Israel can loan some phosphorous bombs or maybe USA can give nukes and napalm... That is way better... 

Those terrorists deserve everything they get, whether a barrel bomb or a bullet as long as they die.. 

Plus the Yarmouk camp was starved by terrorists even the UN and Palestinian government admit it..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CBU-105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760514521698107392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Russian terrorists and Assadist Shabiha claimed that they recaptured 1070 apt. but actually the were filming and taking pictures from Al-Hamadaniyah not 1070.
















Things are really getting hard for Russian terrorists and Assadist Shabihah 

This is a real hero ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Plus the Yarmouk camp was starved by terrorists even the UN and Palestinian government admit it..


You keep lying. UN clearly says that its Assadists who starved Yarmouk:

In December 2012, after armed opposition groups took control over the Yarmouk Palestinian
refugee camp, checkpoints strictly controlled exit from and entry into the main routes to the
camp. Since then, *Government, pro-government forces and pro-government Palestinian
armed factions have been strictly controlling exit from and entry into the camp*. Although
*humanitarian organizations were denied access to Yarmouk*, civilian pedestrian traffic was
permitted intermittently through government checkpoints. Families were allowed to come in
and out of the camp and bring small quantities of food, including for instance one bag of
bread per family per day, *while additional items would be confiscated*, according to a resident
of the camp. However, *from July 2013, all access points to Yarmouk have been sealed,
preventing residents from passing and making humanitarian access impossible resulting in
shortages of food, water and public services*. As of January 2014, the besieged population of
some 18,000 people, including many women and children, remained in the camp.

http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Countries/SY/LivingUnderSiege.pdf

Rebels advance in Ramuseh.

Syrian kids:





vs.

Khamenai terrorist thugs:


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Syrian kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> Khamenai terrorist thugs:


Sorry but from pictures you posted looks the other way around.


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> You keep lying. UN clearly says that its Assadists who starved Yarmouk:
> 
> In December 2012, after armed opposition groups took control over the Yarmouk Palestinian
> refugee camp, checkpoints strictly controlled exit from and entry into the main routes to the
> camp. Since then, *Government, pro-government forces and pro-government Palestinian
> armed factions have been strictly controlling exit from and entry into the camp*. Although
> *humanitarian organizations were denied access to Yarmouk*, civilian pedestrian traffic was
> permitted intermittently through government checkpoints. Families were allowed to come in
> and out of the camp and bring small quantities of food, including for instance one bag of
> bread per family per day, *while additional items would be confiscated*, according to a resident
> of the camp. However, *from July 2013, all access points to Yarmouk have been sealed,
> preventing residents from passing and making humanitarian access impossible resulting in
> shortages of food, water and public services*. As of January 2014, the besieged population of
> some 18,000 people, including many women and children, remained in the camp.
> 
> http://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Countries/SY/LivingUnderSiege.pdf
> 
> Rebels advance in Ramuseh.
> 
> Syrian kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> Khamenai terrorist thugs:


Haha cheery picking the report... Why don't you post all of the report here instead of just choosing a line or two... Enough lies.. The Palestinians themselves admitted that the aid they get from the UN is being stolen by terrorists

So tell me this... If it is besieged.. How are they getting weapons? The same way they are smuggling weapons they can smuggle food??
You see those terrorists are taking all the food and using the crisis to cry so idiots like you can pretend to cry about it..
And if you care so much about Palestinians in Syria... What about the Palestinians you're occupying their lands and stealing their homes.? And what about Gaza siege?

Just the other day you were crying about a Palestinian kid being used as tool to get killed.
What about these kids here in the picture you posted ? Why are they outside? They are bing used for propaganda purposes... Haha your double standard fails really hard, you trying to defend terrorism, but you always fail..

Don't throw stone, you live in a very fractured glass house... You are the last one on earth who gets to speak about this war... Clean your eyes first then point fingers...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alarabi

Unconfirmed: Syrian rebels succeeded to penetrate and break the siege ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760546488380522497


----------



## CBU-105

unconfirmed reports of chemical attacks, not good.


----------



## alarabi

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> After capturing the whole Aleppo governate Syrian Hezbollah IRGC IRAQI MUJAHIDEENS QUDS FORCE RUSSIA should target DEIR EZZOUR to cut ISIS SUPPLY LINES from Syria into Iraq so that neighbouring IRAQ can tighten its nose in anbar and massacre ISIS on both SIDES OF the border . *RUSSIA SHOULD CARPET BOMB ALLEPO* . thanks



Then Pakistan Gov must carpet bomb you as well.
Your NickName is Hezbollah, that explains why you got such a terror mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Haha cheery picking the report... Why don't you post all of the report here instead of just choosing a line or two... Enough lies.. The Palestinians themselves admitted that the aid they get from the UN is being stolen by terrorists
> 
> So tell me this... If it is besieged.. How are they getting weapons? The same way they are smuggling weapons they can smuggle food??
> You see those terrorists are taking all the food and using the crisis to cry so idiots like you can pretend to cry about it..
> And if you care so much about Palestinians in Syria... What about the Palestinians you're occupying their lands and stealing their homes.? And what about Gaza siege?
> 
> Just the other day you were crying about a Palestinian kid being used as tool to get killed.
> What about these kids here in the picture you posted ? Why are they outside? They are bing used for propaganda purposes... Haha your double standard fails really hard, you trying to defend terrorism, but you always fail..
> 
> Don't throw stone, you live in a very fractured glass house... You are the last one on earth who gets to speak about this war... Clean your eyes first then point fingers...


You said that according to UN Yarmouk is starved by rebels.

I brought a proof that its opposite: according to UN its Assadists who starve Yarmouk.

I proved once again that Assadists are terrorists and criminals and you are a liar.


----------



## beast89

alarabi said:


> Russian terrorists and Assadist Shabiha claimed that they recaptured 1070 apt. but actually the were filming and taking pictures from Al-Hamadaniyah not 1070.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are really getting hard for Russian terrorists and Assadist Shabihah
> ..



sorry mate this was from yesterday before they went on the counter try again next time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian rebels liberate Huwayz, Khamenai terrorists capture Ameria village. Overall the rebel offensive is stalled currently. Khamenai has too much mercenaries.


----------



## 50cent

alarabi said:


> Then Pakistan Gov must carpet bomb you as well.
> Your NickName is Hezbollah, that explains why you got such a terror mindset.


Lol as a Pakistani I think we must not interfere in other affairs look we haven't learned from Afghan war we have our own version of FSA . 40000 are killed by our own jihadis .FSA . Thousands are injured threat is still large .apnay app ko sambhal Lena Chaiya ha pehla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> Some militants in Aleppo surrendered themselves today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197419196975138



Hahahahaha what a cheap film, so the Assadist terrorists capture another Assadist terrorists to say that they capture some FSA members but those Assadist terrorists forgot to take the guns away from the captured ones hahahaha.






Even Shabihah and pro-Assad themselves are pissed off from such a stupid film hahahahah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760569250490744832

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## warfareknow

Some goat lovers here are appearantly frustrated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

Victory to our Syrian brothers over the Mullah snakes, Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beast89

lol the rebels are in phase 3 of the offensive, how many phases are there? The first two brought little gains

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Syrian Lion said:


> Coward terrorists in Aleppo began to shell the civilians... 30+ people died including woman and children..
> Time to erase these scum of this planet...
> 
> @ptldM3 what's is the reaction among people in Russia regarding the heroes who died yesterday? What will the Russian government response be? Those terrorists are no different from i$i$ and must be dealt with soon.




The moderate terrorists are exactly the same thing as ISIS, same ideology, same brutality. They often cooperate together and many have defected. 

The only people that support the moderate terrorists are some western leaders and only because of geopolitics, and some Arab leaders only because they are terrorists too. Most westerners hate those jihadists (read comments sections on English speaking message boards). Russians and also Asians, and everyone else, for that matter hates them too.


A person would have to be a jihadists or mentally retarded (I don't mean that to offend any one) to support such people and by retarded I mean someone that is so mentally incompetent that they can't destinguish right from wrong or have any critical thinking skills. Many jihadists are actually mentally retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> Quick updates:
> 
> 1) Both sides claiming they hold 1070 apt projects. Most likely recaptured by SAA counterattack, but rebels deny it.
> 
> 2) In other news, rebels claim they captured parts of military base. Unconfirmed.
> 
> 3) ISIS again attacking Deir Ezzor which has been besieged for years by ISIS, but they haven't been able to break in yet.
> 
> 4) SAA side claiming that Handarat Camp (a large pocket in N. Aleppo) is fully captured, but again unconfirmed and most saying unlikely to be true.
> 
> So, in conclusion, nothing is very clear, but like last few days, updates are pouring in.


- Rebels hold all of 1070 and repelled regime. Confirmed by ANNA news report (pro-regime Russian outlet.), where their location was geolocated at the 3000 apartment complex, just outside of 1070, while they said they were in the "heart of 1070"

- Rebels captured a few blocks in Ramouseh, ~1 kilometer left to siege broken fully

- "SAA" (Liwa al Quds) was repelled completely in Handarat camp

- SAA & co regained Tal Mahruqat, Tal al Jamiyat, and a village near Tal al Jamiyat.

- Rebels took al Huwayz and it's tal, but Shia militia counterattack recaptured it.



Falcon29 said:


> Hamas has nothing to do with my perspective, not sure why you dragged them in. Regarding Yarmouk, your narrative is rejected, opposition wanted to drag Palestinians into conflict, and ISIS and Al Qaeda terrorists later invaded the camp. They were fought off, Hamas helped coordinate the exit of terror groups and brought a truce to the camp, making sure the camp is not exploited by opposition groups for their purposes. So much for not 'caring', it's you that doesn't care, and wants Palestinians in refugee camps to be actively partaking in conflict, so they die more and get into a larger quagmire. You also have stated you enjoy the status-quo in Syria, of persistent violence and a 'broken' Syria.
> 
> You are also liar, Qatar did not make any demand of Hamas. Qatar gives aid to the strip for reconstruction projects, to aid electricity shortages and sometimes paying wages of the government employees. It does not go to the party itself, besides when paying workers wages. Other than that, all the projects are controlled by UN and Israel. Hamas's annual budget doesn't even exceed 1$ billion, so much for the 'billions' jackass.
> 
> Also Hamas does not support anything but negotiations and end of violence to Syria. It is not taking exclusive side anymore. And this renders your baseless claims and allegations as false. Hamas has proven to be one of most neutral parties in the region, that plays no role in any conflicts in the region, besides offering advise or moral support. Meanwhile, rest of nations in region are providing material support or huge sums of money to groups in the region.
> 
> -According to 500's logic, US/Israel/Saudi Arabia/others pouring 100's of billions of dollars into Syrian Opposition and Kurds in no more than few years = Humanitarian aid against genocide
> 
> -Likewise, if allies of Hamas support the humatnarian situation in Gaza with aid, or help pay government wages, that doesn't exceed tens of billions since 2006 = money whore blah blah bad evil aid
> 
> You're so fail, adopted Brazilian orphan.
> 
> 
> 
> Be moral police when you first end the occupation and grant the Palestinians full citizenship under one state, or two state solution, until then, shut up.


I hope you realize that the regime just arrested a member of the elders of Yarmouk who was negotiating for aid to come in. Yarmouk is still 100% under siege by regime.

What Suqour al Ghab destroyed in Aleppo (does not count other rebel ATGMs):




1 BMP on the Mallah front
2 T-72s on the Malllah front
1 T-90 on the Mallah front
2 23mms on the Mallah front
1 Kornet base in New Aleppo on officer housing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

Rot in hell moderate beheaders, your offensive is a big failure, lovely to see the terrorist supporters here crying violently.  Russia should drop bigger and more powerful bombs to territories held by moderate beheaders, I want to see more burnt terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105




----------



## Star Wars

beast89 said:


> lol the rebels are in phase 3 of the offensive, how phases are there? The first two brought little gains



Around 72 Phases , 1 phase per virgin


----------



## CBU-105

still no clarity, conflicting reports, images and maps from both sides.

SAA should just hold the perimeter until food supplies start running out and the jihadis are forced to surrender.


----------



## forcetrip

CBU-105 said:


> still no clarity, conflicting reports, images and maps from both sides.
> 
> SAA should just hold the perimeter until food supplies start running out and the jihadis are forced to surrender.



They are not being attacked from the Aleppo siege. They are trying to penetrate from outside the cordon. They have been unsuccessful so far. 5 out of 8 positions have been recaptured in the counter offensive.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760730196463017985


----------



## Madali

YDF claims that 80% on Manbij is liberated and 50,000 civilians freed.


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> YDF claims that 80% on Manbij is liberated and 50,000 civilians freed.



Why the F is it taking this long to take Manbij ? shouldn't the supplies have dwindled down ?


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> Why the F is it taking this long to take Manbij ? shouldn't the supplies have dwindled down ?



When fighters are trapped and have no where else to go, it makes it much more difficult for the offensive to capture it. An area becomes easy to capture, when fighters have a motivation to run away.

---










The easiest way for Assad to defeat the terrorist would have been for him to open up legal brothels in Syria and have these frustrated idiots release their pent up sexual emotions, rather than go blow themselves up for sex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> View attachment 322894
> 
> 
> The easiest way for Assad to defeat the terrorist would have been for him to open up legal brothels in Syria and have these frustrated idiots release their pent up sexual emotions, rather than go blow themselves up for sex.



WTF  UUghhhh...YUUCKKK


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> YDF claims that 80% on Manbij is liberated and 50,000 civilians freed.


Tal Rifaat was "liberated" from its civilians. So far civilians in Manbij are only fleeing and get killed. Lets see if they will be allowed to return or will be cleansed like Tal Rifaat.



Madali said:


> When fighters are trapped and have no where else to go, it makes it much more difficult for the offensive to capture it. An area becomes easy to capture, when fighters have a motivation to run away.
> 
> ---
> 
> View attachment 322894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way for Assad to defeat the terrorist would have been for him to open up legal brothels in Syria and have these frustrated idiots release their pent up sexual emotions, rather than go blow themselves up for sex.


Assad and Khamenai were first who trained terrorists (real terrorists who blow up civilians) with sexual motivation:


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Tal Rifaat was "liberated" from its civilians. So far civilians in Manbij are only fleeing and get killed. Lets see if they will be allowed to return or will be cleansed like Tal Rifaat.


Tell Rifaat was held by opposition not civilians. It good that IS terrorists are getting eliminated in manbij at least they will be dead for good.



Star Wars said:


> Around 72 Phases , 1 phase per virgin


Probably their Grand offensive didn't work out as they expected so they need Phases. 
They don't have men for all 72 phases.

@CBU-105
Well, now you can see who stands where ,yesterday news sources was getting crazy. It was almost like opposition offensive will succeed but now we can see.


----------



## Serpentine

Based on their own claims, terrorists have lost 120 fighters in 2 days, and hundreds of others injured. But the interesting part is, terror groups like Nusra and Turkistani terrorists never declare their number of casualties and both of these groups are the spearhead of attacking forces. According to unofficial sources, at least 250 pigs have been obliterated, various commanders among them, and many of them by air force and artillery fire.

The grounds around Aleppo are turning into a good fertile soil thanks to the attacking forces. Should this offensive continue like this for another 10 days, they will lose a huge portion of their best fighters, their limited armored vehicles and also their morale.

SAA should continue holding up against this new attack, terrorists' biggest offensive in 5 years. It is the best opportunity to obliterate thousands of them and best of the terrorists in Syria, as they are concentrated in a relatively small area.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> Based on their own claims, terrorists have lost 120 fighters in 2 days, and hundreds of others injured. But the interesting part is, terror groups like Nusra and Turkistani terrorists never declare their number of casualties and both of these groups are the spearhead of attacking forces. According to unofficial sources, at least 250 pigs have been obliterated, various commanders among them, and many of them by air force and artillery fire.
> 
> The grounds around Aleppo are turning into a good fertile soil thanks to the attacking forces. Should this offensive continue like this for another 10 days, they will lose a huge portion of their best fighters, their limited armored vehicles and also their morale.
> 
> SAA should continue holding up against this new attack, terrorists' biggest offensive in 5 years. It is the best opportunity to obliterate thousands of them and best of the terrorists in Syria, as they are concentrated in a relatively small area.



What i hear is approx 200 KIA and 250 MIA on the Rebels side. That's a huge number of dead out of the 5000 men intially assembled for the offensive.



Aero said:


> Probably their Grand offensive didn't work out as they expected so they need Phases.
> They don't have men for all 72 phases.



They planned to take the Artillary base on Phase 2 itself and Break the Siege on Phase 3, the SAA counter attack messed up their plans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Video footage from the rebels about a VBIED attack.
https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...ge_vbied_hits_regime_positions_reportedly_in/
I'm linking the reddit, because there are interesting comments there. They are claiming that ATGM hit the truck before it reached its intended target. If true, it shows SAA is getting more & more prepared in rebel tactics.

They also mention that it is in 1070 apt projects, which I guess means that it remains a highly contested battle zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

An interesting summary of the recent days, but obviously, take it with a huge grain of salt,

http://www.insidesourcenews.com/#!Aleppos-Decisive-Battle/cjds/57a131750cf253edccf1536e



Serpentine said:


> Based on their own claims, terrorists have lost 120 fighters in 2 days, and hundreds of others injured. But the interesting part is, terror groups like Nusra and Turkistani terrorists never declare their number of casualties and both of these groups are the spearhead of attacking forces. According to unofficial sources, at least 250 pigs have been obliterated, various commanders among them, and many of them by air force and artillery fire.
> 
> The grounds around Aleppo are turning into a good fertile soil thanks to the attacking forces. Should this offensive continue like this for another 10 days, they will lose a huge portion of their best fighters, their limited armored vehicles and also their morale.
> 
> SAA should continue holding up against this new attack, terrorists' biggest offensive in 5 years. It is the best opportunity to obliterate thousands of them and best of the terrorists in Syria, as they are concentrated in a relatively small area.




Apparently, 250 just for those belonging to Jaish Fateh & Fateh Halab. Some are claiming that total militant deaths might be 500, or even as high as 1000.

Given how aggressive the battles has been these last few days, I wouldn't be surprised at any high number. This last week has had more intense action than any moment during last 4 years. Both sides are pouring everything in. All the opposition are fighting as one group (including ISIS), which is unprecedented. If, IF, the SAA succeeds in the Battle for Aleppo, the militants will face a drastic setback, which I think they might not be easily able to recover. They are going all in.

Detailed map of the situation,
http://www.agathocledesyracuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Aleppo-3-aug-2016.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Swarms of Khamenai terrorists are sent to Aleppo. Since Syrians dont want to fight for retarded dictator Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Swarms of Khamenai terrorists are sent to Aleppo. Since Syrians dont want to fight for retarded dictator Assad.



Meanwhile 500 Uyghur terrorists are participating in battle, while hundreds of foreigners are fighting in ranks of Nusra rodents, while absolute majority of Aleppo defenders are SAA soldiers, mostly from the city itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

things must be bad even jihadi julian is losing faith 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760787016544026624

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CBU-105

Aero said:


> @CBU-105
> Well, now you can see who stands where ,yesterday news sources was getting crazy. It was almost like opposition offensive will succeed but now we can see.


yep, the mood on twitter for the pro jihadists has soured quite visibly.


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> Apparently, 250 just for those belonging to Jaish Fateh & Fateh Halab. Some are claiming that total militant deaths might be 500, or even as high as 1000.
> 
> Given how aggressive the battles has been these last few days, I wouldn't be surprised at any high number. This last week has had more intense action than any moment during last 4 years. Both sides are pouring everything in. All the opposition are fighting as one group (including ISIS), which is unprecedented. If, IF, the SAA succeeds in the Battle for Aleppo, the militants will face a drastic setback, which I think they might not be easily able to recover. They are going all in.
> 
> Detailed map of the situation,
> http://www.agathocledesyracuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Aleppo-3-aug-2016.jpg



Considering the loss of men, materials , leadership and equipment and resources invested by the Jihadis, if they fail here which it very much looks like it will. Then the Offensive capabilities of the Rebels would have been deteriorated to a considerable extent for them to not be able to start any large scale offensive in the near future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Another humanitarian convoy destroyed by Russian terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> This moron is peddling a lost cause, there is no 'epic battle' taking place, like the kind of religious terminology he gives it. They are going to lose the battle, the 'revolution' is done and over and failed. Might as well surrender arms, and gain amnesty from the government. He's calling people to death, for whatever foreign state agenda he has, that is very obvious ....



It's been a failed revolution for years, 2013 was the last year for any 'hope' by the opposition but people don't want to accept that. Even the US has dropped the opposition, now they support the NSA which is a small group heavily dependent on US support but they're a minor asset just used to pressure IS and keep the SAA busy. It's the Kurds who the US bets on in Syria and they're exploiting both Syrian sides to grab land, US special forces are even embedded with them, that goes beyond the help the ISF receives in Iraq. That only leaves Islamist terrorist Erdogan to support Nusra and other groups in Northern Syria which clearly won't triumph over the SAA either. 

Doesn't look like much will change, we'll have to wait and see what the next US president will be like. In the end Syria will need heavy US or Russian presence to deter neighboring terrorist states. Every neighbor in the middle east is your worst enemy especially when you're in a weak vulnerable state after war. I'm sure people know what examples to take.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Another humanitarian convoy destroyed by Russian terrorists:



How do you know thats a humanitarian convey?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760785022974566404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760853647148261376 @alarabi not a single saudi soldier sent to prevent this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> How do you know thats a humanitarian convey?


U can see that firefighters come at blank range to convoy in fire. If there was ammo it would be dangerous to approach from 100 m.






What Russians are doing here is worse than terror, its actually a genocide, because they are trying to starve and cut medicine supplies to millions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> U can see that firefighters come at blank range to convoy in fire. If there was ammo it would be dangerous to approach from 100 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Russians are doing here is worse than terror, its actually a genocide, because they are trying to starve and cut medicine supplies to millions of people.



You think there are only two items trucks carry? Either weapons or humanitarian aid?

The trucks can be anything. If it was humanitarian aid, where was it coming from ? Which aid? Where was it going?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

According to terroist who use civilians as shields they were transferring injured puppies out of city in this convoy lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> You think there are only two items trucks carry? Either weapons or humanitarian aid?


Indeed. There is no time for luxury things in Syria now. People in rebel parts of Syria live in extreme poverty and misery every convoy is crucial for survival. Those who attack them are worse than terrorists they are genociders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> Indeed. There is no time for luxury things in Syria now. People in rebel parts of Syria live in extreme poverty and misery every convoy is crucial for survival. Those who attack them are worse than terrorists they are genociders.



You really made this war your daily entertainment, sick isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Indeed. There is no time for luxury things in Syria now. People in rebel parts of Syria live in extreme poverty and misery every convoy is crucial for survival. Those who attack them are worse than terrorists they are genociders.



So like your every other post, you have no proof for the things you say.

Typical. Why aren't you banned?



galaxy_surfer said:


> According to terroist who use civilians as shields they were transferring injured puppies out of city in this convoy lol



That's all their claims. You'd think they have been fighting the war for the past 4 years by throwing medicine and food at the SAA, since that's all they seem to have.



f1000n said:


> You really made this war your daily entertainment, sick isn't it?



It's started to become really weird. I honestly cant think of any other reason than it being an actual job.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So like your every other post, you have no proof for the things you say.


You are right. That convoy contained shampoo for cats spare parts for yachts. Thats what Syrians need now.



> Typical. Why aren't you banned?


Go cry to moderators since u cant deal with facts. I bet u are sorry that I dont live in Iran so u cant call basij thughs to take me.



> That's all their claims. You'd think they have been fighting the war for the past 4 years by throwing medicine and food at the SAA, since that's all they seem to have.


I already proved that there were no weapons in this convoy. Make up something else. 



f1000n said:


> You really made this war your daily entertainment, sick isn't it?


Interesting logic. Sick is not one who barrel bombs civilians but one who tells about it.

As for entertainment check this:


----------



## Star Wars

Seems like all Jihadi offensives have come to a halt....


----------



## alarabi

The Russian envoy in the UN was so pissed off from Saudi Arabia and he left the hall angry.







Did this stupid terrorist already forget Afghanistan and Chechnya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

@alarabi that vid is old

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metanoia

f1000n said:


> @alarabi that vid is old


@alarabi is losing his sanity along with @500

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> The Russian envoy in the UN was so pissed off from Saudi Arabia and he left the hall angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this stupid terrorist already forget Afghanistan and Chechnya?





I know in Saudi Arabia the education system is equivalent to Kindergarten in other countries minus the religious brainwashing but Chechnya is a part of Russia. It has been for hundreds of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CBU-105

cease fire in place ? 

the jihadis must be planning phase 9579765

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

CBU-105 said:


> *sure, just look at all the chaos, death and destruction the hare Krishnas are causing all over the world. *


*
And look at how the RSS terrorists are terrorizing Muslims just for eating beef! You guys are more shameless than the devil himself. How do you do it?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

T-Rex said:


> *And look at how the RSS terrorists are terrorizing Muslims just for eating beef! You guys are more shameless than the devil himself. How do you do it?*


*this thread is about Islamic State and other Islamic jihadis and Islamic terrorists, go troll elsewhere.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Another humanitarian convoy destroyed by Russian terrorists:


You can't be sure of that .


----------



## T-Rex

CBU-105 said:


> *this thread is about Islamic State and other Islamic jihadis and Islamic terrorists, go troll elsewhere.*



*Don't point fingers at others while supporting terrorists at home.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Aero said:


> You can't be sure of that .


I am sure i was not carrying weapons. That means it was carrying civilian goods for people in rebel areas who are in terrible need. One who attacks such convoys is worse than a terrorist scum, he is guilty of genocide. And anyone who support such acts are not better.



CBU-105 said:


> *this thread is about Islamic State and other Islamic jihadis and Islamic terrorists, go troll elsewhere.*


The biggest Islamic terrorist and Jihadist is Khomeini Iran. Did u hear about Islamic terrorism prior 1979? - Nope it did not exist.



Metanoia said:


> @alarabi is losing his sanity along with @500


Personal attacks is sign of losing sanity.


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> The biggest Islamic terrorist and Jihadist is Khomeini Iran. Did u hear about Islamic terrorism prior 1979? - Nope it did not exist.


rest assured, I'm no fan of the Iranian mullahcracy. I just think they're the lesser of two evils in the Syrian context. 

and that T-rex guy is a total f'kin retard, I'm going to ignore him from now on.


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> rest assured, I'm no fan of the Iranian mullahcracy. I just think they're the lesser of two evils in the Syrian context.
> 
> and that T-rex guy is a total f'kin retard, I'm going to ignore him from now on.


What makes u think that Hezbollah which trades drugs and commits terror attacks around the world is better than Ahrar al Sham?


----------



## T-Rex

CBU-105 said:


> rest assured, I'm no fan of the Iranian mullahcracy. I just think they're the lesser of two evils in the Syrian context.
> 
> and that T-rex guy is a total f'kin retard, I'm going to ignore him from now on.



*You are no fan of mullahcracy but you do have something going on with the mullahcracy, so stop riding the high horse, mr. hypocrite! As for ignoring me, that's the best news for me. When pests ignore us it's a welcome relief!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> The biggest Islamic terrorist and Jihadist is Khomeini Iran. Did u hear about Islamic terrorism prior 1979? - Nope it did not exist.



I would say it started during the USSR occupation of Afghanistan.


----------



## T-Rex

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> Why don't you keep you're trash to Bangladesh related stuffs you're no other then a Saudi funded terrorist in Bangladesh nobody likes you engaging in terrors attacks from America to Europe to France . thanks


*
This won't hide Iran's terror connection!*


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> What makes u think that Hezbollah which trades drugs and commits terror attacks around the world is better than Ahrar al Sham?


I'd say smuggling drugs is pretty small compared to the kind of terror we're discussing here. Hezbollah have been relatively clean for the past couple decades wrt international terror. Israel, of course, has been at war with them almost constantly so I can see why you feel that way but the reality is that in this Syrian context, they are fighting pure jihadi evil, Hezbollah are not suicide bombing or chopping people's heads off, its the sunni groups that are into that kind of thing. Even globally, look at boko haram, abu sayaaf, al-shaabab.. all sallafist terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> I'd say smuggling drugs is pretty small compared to the kind of terror we're discussing here. Hezbollah have been relatively clean for the past couple decades wrt international terror. Israel, of course, has been at war with them almost constantly so I can see why you feel that way but the reality is that in this Syrian context, they are fighting pure jihadi evil, Hezbollah are not suicide bombing or chopping people's heads off, its the sunni groups that are into that kind of thing. Even globally, look at boko haram, abu sayaaf, al-shaabab.. all sallafist terror.


Ahrar ar Sham does not trade drugs and does not commit any terror abroad, unlike the Hezbollah, which continues doing it.

As for Syria, Assadist crimes there are million times higher than all rebel combined. Couple examples:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Syrian_detainee_report
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houla_massacre
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayda_and_Baniyas_massacres

No one including ISIS did not make anything close to it.


----------



## Metanoia

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36961184

*Syria Aleppo siege: Government forces 'roll back rebel gains'*

Government forces have reportedly gained ground after a rebel offensive in the Syrian city of Aleppo.

Intense fighting has continued since the weekend, when rebels started trying to break a government siege of rebel-held areas.

The army has been fighting back with the help of Russian air strikes to stop the rebels breaking through.

About a quarter of a million civilians are living under siege since government forces cut them off last month.

On Wednesday, Russian state television ran pictures of civilians and fighters leaving the city through so-called humanitarian corridors. The network RTR says seven such corridors are currently open.

Smoke was seen billowing over the city in the footage, and gunshots were heard, as fighting continues in what is expected to be a decisive battle for the city's future.

Vehicles bearing the Red Crescent logo were clearly visible.

Over the weekend, the rebels tried to reconnect an encircled area in the east with insurgent territory in the west.

They set off a huge tunnel bomb underneath army positions in the strategic Ramouseh district.

But by midweek, activists were saying the Syrian government's forces had recaptured territory.

A rebel source told the Reuters news agency that about 10,000 troops, at least 95 tanks and several hundred rocket launchers had been deployed for what he described as the "great epic battle of Aleppo".


The source said scores of suicide bombers had also been prepared to drive explosive-laden military vehicles into army posts.

UK-based monitor the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights described the rebel offensive as the largest so far, involving fighting across the divided city's main battle fronts.

It said government forces had regained two villages and two hilltops in the south-west suburbs of Aleppo late on Tuesday.

The observatory said 50 rebel fighters and jihadists had been killed since the operation began on Sunday, as well as dozens of government soldiers.

It has been reported that barrels suspected to contain chlorine gas were dropped on the town of Saraqeb near Aleppo.

About 30 people, mostly women and children, were reported to have been affected. Chlorine gas can cause victims to become short of breath and to foam blood from the mouth.

It is not clear who was responsible.

The attack took place near to where a Russian military transport helicopter was shot down by rebels hours earlier killing all five personnel on board.

It was the deadliest single incident for Russia's military since its air campaign began last September.


The Russian government has responded to US criticism over its actions in Syria by arguing that it is "unacceptable" to demand restraint around Aleppo.

Aleppo was once Syria's commercial capital and also boasted a rich architectural and archaeological heritage.

Much of it has been destroyed or looted during more than five years of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

aleppo citizens Celebrating arrival of saa and freedom from jihadis using them as hostages in order to slow down saa advancement

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## warfareknow

If some of the "rebel" proponents here would join their beloved ahrar al sham bs and other isis like moderate rebels to fight with the same passion for them they praise them in this forum, they would be surprised how fast after arriving in syria their heads will be cut off by same beloved "rebels"

Ps: Do not forget bringing them goats, reproduction etc., if you are gonna try this out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> victory will surely come to Hezbollah syrian army syrian air force syrian armed forces iraqi mujahideens IRGC QUDS FORCE and Russia . thanks


hey, SuperUltraGrankDynasty ?


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> If some of the "rebel" proponents would here would their beloved ahrar al sham bs and other isis like moderate rebels to fight with the same passion for them they praise them in this forum, they would be surprised how fast after arriving in syria their heads will be cut off by same beloved "rebels"
> 
> Ps: Do not forget bringing them goats, reproduction etc., if you are gonna try this out


Rebels without support captured 2/3 of Syria from 5 country coalition (Assadistan, Russia, Iran, Iraq, Lebanon). Imagine what will they do once they get support.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Rebels without support captured 2/3 of Syria from 5 country coalition (Assadistan, Russia, Iran, Iraq, Lebanon). Imagine what will they do once they get support.



Yea I know you are hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Ahrar ar Sham does not trade drugs and does not commit any terror abroad, unlike the Hezbollah, which continues doing it.
> 
> As for Syria, Assadist crimes there are million times higher than all rebel combined. Couple examples:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Syrian_detainee_report
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houla_massacre
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayda_and_Baniyas_massacres
> 
> No one including ISIS did not make anything close to it.


oh come on now, baathist prisons are ugly places to be, what do you expect goes on there ? 

108 in Houla, 450 for the other one, contested claims, but even if we accept it, ISIS and rebels have done far worse, I could produce examples but you are too entrenched in your position and unwilling to budge so no point.. as for your constant "Assad bombs babies", that is a total strawman, the Syrian government would not have been bombing anyone if there was not a jihadi presence there.. and I have to say, also a bit rich coming from an Israeli lol 

but I have no problem with Israel or anything, I like Israel, I support Israel vs jihad, but I do not like or support Israel supporting jihad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Rebels without support captured 2/3 of Syria from 5 country coalition (Assadistan, Russia, Iran, Iraq, Lebanon). Imagine what will they do once they get support.


well incidentally those 70% of land even don't have 30% of population and so some people wonder how much of it is just desert?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> oh come on now, baathist prisons are ugly places to be, what do you expect goes on there ?


Nazi style mass torture is OK for u?

108 in Houla, 450 for the other one, contested claims, [/QUOTE]
Its not contested, its confirmed by UN investigation.



> but even if we accept it, ISIS and rebels have done far worse,


What can be worse than literally slaughtering hundreds of kids in their houses? ISIS did not do that.



> I could produce examples but you are too entrenched in your position and unwilling to budge so no point.. as for your constant "Assad bombs babies", that is a total strawman, the Syrian government would not have been bombing anyone if there was not a jihadi presence there..


Even if there is satan it does not justify barrel bombing of civilians.



> and I have to say, also a bit rich coming from an Israeli lol
> 
> but I have no problem with Israel or anything, I like Israel, I support Israel vs jihad, but I do not like or support Israel supporting jihad.


The biggest jihadists there are Iranians. They came from another country to make jihad in region that does not belong them at all. Rebels are on their land.



JEskandari said:


> well incidentally those 70% of land even don't have 30% of population and so some people wonder how much of it is just desert?


It contains oil and water - major (only) resources of Syria.


----------



## warfareknow

@500

Please go and help Syrians, I do not understand why you are here day and night for five years complaining instead of helping the poor civilians , shame to you, you still didnt help the poor souls.. Go fight for the liberation, fight the child killing assad regime go help the nice and kind rebels please. I want see it. Stop being so lazy, do us all a favor and go to Syria. You are the great military tactician, the great anlyist. You would just liberate whole Syria in two months, I mean you have this huge amout of humans that would literary blow themselves up for you and the Syrian cause. Kill all these filthy Iranians and hezbollah terrorists, go fight for the oppressed daesh. You can bring the caliphat to every single person on earth. Come on, what are you waiting for!!!!? Dont you want to shoot down primitive russian baloons that pretend to be high tech planes? I guess a bow would do it, right? You oh dear , you will do it, the days of syrian dictatorship are numbered as soon as you enter syria. Oh wait, I forgot you are jewish, they would just cut off your throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Personal attacks is sign of losing sanity.



All of your posts are personal attacks. To be constantly trolling, derailing threads, lying, making statements without backing them up with factual evidence, etc, are all attacks on common sense and it's against the spirit of this forum. You are single-handedly making the discussion in this forum worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Indeed. There is no time for luxury things in Syria now. People in rebel parts of Syria live in extreme poverty and misery every convoy is crucial for survival. Those who attack them are worse than terrorists they are genociders.



those who attack them or hail it or try to avoid bad speech also mark israel as the worst of the worst.. they dont see that they are much more radical than any isis member could be..

and then you see ppl saying this is not a secterian war.. thats so foolish or just wicked this is a full blown secterian war.. and there parts wich want to starve pll wich want to kill murder rape and genocide.. 




f1000n said:


> You really made this war your daily entertainment, sick isn't it?



no he is showing the worse side of some ppl, some ppl in this thread are hailing, praising and enjoying this as daily entertainment..


----------



## Madali

----

There is a nsfw picture of a dead rebel, and there is a Saudi emblem on his shirt. I didn't want to link that picture so I cropped the emblem part. Does anyone know what this means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Madali said:


> ----
> 
> There is a nsfw picture of a dead rebel, and there is a Saudi emblem on his shirt. I didn't want to link that picture so I cropped the emblem part. Does anyone know what this means?
> 
> View attachment 323353



normal why not.. many ppl abroad came to help the syrians against the evils of ME


----------



## Madali

----

*Syrian women burned a burka after being freed from the Islamic State*

https://news.vice.com/article/syria-manbij-women-burn-burka-islamic-state?utm_source=vicenewsfb

_*Therefore do [O Muhammad!] remind [with the Message that We revealed to you], for you are only a reminder (88.21). You are not a controller over them (88.22).

-

Say [O Muhammad!]: “O disbelievers! (109.1) I do not worship that which you worship (109.2). Nor do you worship that which I worship (109.3). Nor I shall worship that which you worship (109.4). Nor do you worship that which I worship (109.5). You have your religion, and I have my religion” (109.6).*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Timur said:


> normal why not.. many ppl abroad came to help the syrians against the evils of ME



But what does it mean? Does it mean it's a Saudi civilian wearing an emblem? Is it donated shirts with an emblem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> All of your posts are personal attacks. To be constantly trolling, derailing threads, lying, making statements without backing them up with factual evidence, etc, are all attacks on common sense and it's against the spirit of this forum. You are single-handedly making the discussion in this forum worse.


You agreed that convoy destroyed by Russians did not carry weapons. *Means Russians destroyed a civilian convoy for people who are in very bad need.* Thats pure terror and genocide. So I dont know why u are crying now.

I know about conflict more than others on this forum. You cant find anything wrong bin my words and argumentation u can only whine and secretly bitch to moderators.

I am sorry that I am destroying ur pro Assad circlejerk here. How rebels gas themselves to blame Assad, how rebels cut their own kids to blame nice Assad, how everone who stands against Assad is jihadi rat and get satisfaction about people getting killed.



warfareknow said:


> @500
> 
> Please go and help Syrians, I do not understand why you are here day and night for five years complaining instead of helping the poor civilians , shame to you, you still didnt help the poor souls.. Go fight for the liberation, fight the child killing assad regime go help the nice and kind rebels please. I want see it. Stop being so lazy, do us all a favor and go to Syria. You are the great military tactician, the great anlyist. You would just liberate whole Syria in two months, I mean you have this huge amout of humans that would literary blow themselves up for you and the Syrian cause. Kill all these filthy Iranians and hezbollah terrorists, go fight for the oppressed daesh. You can bring the caliphat to every single person on earth. Come on, what are you waiting for!!!!? Dont you want to shoot down primitive russian baloons that pretend to be high tech planes? I guess a bow would do it, right? You oh dear , you will do it, the days of syrian dictatorship are numbered as soon as you enter syria. Oh wait, I forgot you are jewish, they would just cut off your throat.


1) I strongly believe that non Syrians should stay outside of this conflict.
2) Syrians are going to win anyway. Foreign invaders cant stay there forever (Algeria, Afghanistan, Iraq etc).
3) I've already gave military service to my country.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> You agreed that convoy destroyed by Russians did not carry weapons. *Means Russians destroyed a civilian convoy for people who are in very bad need.* Thats pure terror and genocide. So I dont know why u are crying now.



YOU SAID IT WAS HUMANITARIAN AID.

Do you know the meaning of words?

"*Humanitarian aid* is material or logistical assistance provided for*humanitarian* purposes"

Who as providing this? Which organization? What did it contain? Who was it going for? How was it monitored? Who was in charge of it?

It is certainly probable that it was. Maybe it was a truck from red cross full of meds for cancer children. It won't be impossible. It won't be the first or last time it had happened in a war BUT IF IT WAS SO, TRY TO POST THE EVIDENCE, or at least be man enough and honest enough, to preface it with something like "claimed to be"

But you mention it as a fact and when challenged you weasel out if it.

You are astoundingly dishonest.

If you aren't getting paid for this, I am just sorry for you.

------

From the Reddit link on the burka burning vid I just posted.

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...an_women_from_manbij_burn_their_burkas_after/

lady in black : wheres the lighter? get the lighter , damn this stupid invention that they make us wear. we're humans, we have our freedom, look at what they made us wear. (people on background celebrating and clapping)

Guy : this is ISIS destiny (reagrding the flaming burka)

Lady in black: i hope its even worse for them (replying to the guy)

*Lady in red: may god burn them in hell like they tried to burn us, and take with them the zionists as well.*

Lady in black: hope they turn blacker than this.

Guy: what did they do to you

Lady in red: *they did everything, they took the food , they banned TV , banned vegetables , they took all the meat/beef, they took all the bread, we've been living in hunger *, they called us fake because we wont wear black (burqa) and called us filthy jews , they took our men and killed them , they trapped our people in prisons, we want them back ,bring them back. i am Um-Sahar from Sham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> YOU SAID IT WAS HUMANITARIAN AID.
> 
> Do you know the meaning of words?
> 
> "*Humanitarian aid* is material or logistical assistance provided for*humanitarian* purposes"
> 
> Who as providing this? Which organization? What did it contain? Who was it going for? How was it monitored? Who was in charge of it?
> 
> It was perfectly likely that it was. Maybe it was a truck from red cross full of meds for cancer children. It won't be impossible. It won't be the first or last time it had happened in a war BUT IF IT WAS SO, TRY TO POST THE EVIDENCE, or at least be man enough and honest enough, to preface it with something like "claimed to be"
> 
> But yo mention it as a fact and when challenged you weasel out if it.
> 
> You re astoundingly dishonest.
> 
> If you aren't getting paid for this, I am just sorry for you.


I said humanitarian convoy. Every convoy which is not military is humanitarian, because people in rebel areas are in very very big need and poverty. Every supply is crucial for them.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> I said humanitarian convoy. Every convoy which is not military is humanitarian, because people in rebel areas are in very very big need and poverty. Every supply is crucial for them.



Again, you are not using words the way words mean. Humanitarian convey indicates a truck that has specifically a humanitarian aide project. There are many things that are non-weapon that does not count as humanitarian aid. It might even be a truck full of medicines, but used purely for rebels during battles and treat their sick. Or it could be a truck full of food but ordered by a business man who controls the food market. It could be material used for building, but used mainly to dig tunnels. It could be drones, cell phones, tablets, telecommunication devices, power generations, etc.

Or it could be red cross's humanitarian convey. But unless there is evidence for any of them, why lie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

Madali said:


> Again, you are not using words the way words mean. Humanitarian convey indicates a truck that has specifically a humanitarian aide project. There are many things that are non-weapon that does not count as humanitarian aid. It might even be a truck full of medicines, but used purely for rebels during battles and treat their sick. Or it could be a truck full of food but ordered by a business man who controls the food market. It could be material used for building, but used mainly to dig tunnels. It could be drones, cell phones, tablets, telecommunication devices, power generations, etc.
> 
> Or it could be red cross's humanitarian convey. But unless there is evidence for any of them, why lie?



Agha welesh kon, harchi bishtar ino javab bedi behesh, harchi bishtar dar biad ke un cherto pert mige, bishtar khodesho mibande va cherto pert mige. Khodeto khaste nakon 
Be ina bayad khandid, bayad khande dareshun kard bedune inke hey discuss bokone adam.^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

beast89 said:


>



Aleppo has 72 Phases

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beast89

Terrorist arms depot targeted

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761103503716605952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

https://pietervanostaeyen.com/2016/...ria-and-iraq-an-important-review-of-our-data/

To those who claim his was home grown. This is just one minor country.

The earliest example was killed in April, 2012, so he might have joined in 2011!


----------



## beast89

Star Wars said:


> Aleppo has 72 Phases
> 
> View attachment 323363



phase infinity, this is when saudi arabia swoops in to save the day @alarabi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Nazi style...


oy vey, you just invoked Godwin's law.. 

let's just agree to disagree. 

Aleppo now is a really pivotal battle, I hope the SAA can retake it from the jihadis and deliver a crippling blow to the islamist crazies.


----------



## Star Wars

beast89 said:


> phase infinity, this is when saudi arabia swoops in to save the day @alarabi




Syrian Army started a Massive Offensive in Latakia....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761240822356508673

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

The Rebels seems to be literally wasting commanders, i lost count how many have been killed in last 4 days...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Again, you are not using words the way words mean. Humanitarian convey indicates a truck that has specifically a humanitarian aide project. There are many things that are non-weapon that does not count as humanitarian aid. It might even be a truck full of medicines, but used purely for rebels during battles and treat their sick. Or it could be a truck full of food but ordered by a business man who controls the food market. It could be material used for building, but used mainly to dig tunnels. It could be drones, cell phones, tablets, telecommunication devices, power generations, etc.
> 
> Or it could be red cross's humanitarian convey. But unless there is evidence for any of them, why lie?


I am not want ti enter semantics game with u. It was a peaceful convoy which carried goods for people in terrible need. Those who attack such convoys are terrorists and genociders. You are trying to defend this shameful crime and thats sick.



HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> why are you so worried about sunnis of syria when israel itself is killing Sunnis in Palestine what a hypocrisy . ONTOP of that we know Syria was a peaceful country until wahhabi gangs were brought by Saudi America Israel from all over the world in Syria they thought just like they overthrew qaddafi they will now overthrow ASSAD and weaken Iran Obama's ultimate goal was Iran by ousting ASSAD and then trying to dictate terms to Iran regarding nuclear program that was the main goal of America but sadly America failed and it's puppet dogs .


I'll bring u one example. Even when Gaza fired dozens or rockets at Israeli towns per day, Israel still sent over a hundred trucks with food medicines fuel and other supplies into Gaza EACH DAY.

On the other hand rebel Daraya does not fire any rockets, yet Assad allowed only one small aid convoy in 5 years! And even then he removed most of the goods leaving mainly mosquito nets.

See the difference?



Star Wars said:


> Syrian Army started a Massive Offensive in Latakia....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761240822356508673


Every day Assadists destroy more tanks than rebels ever had there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> It contains oil and water - major (only) resources of Syria.


but lack people , the only resources that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Phase 5 of fSA terrorist gangster offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

fleeing from huwayz

rebel tank cooking off at 1070

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Madali said:


> But what does it mean? Does it mean it's a Saudi civilian wearing an emblem? Is it donated shirts with an emblem?


Can be anything even sa military officer who knows I would think everything is possible because of sa


----------



## Serpentine

Jaish al-Fath pigs had named the '4th phase' of their offensive (which failed miserably, again) as 'Martyr Ibrahim Yousef'.

But who was 'Ibrahim Yousef'?

He was a Muslim Brotherhood member in Syrian army who plotted and conducted execution of unarmed Alawite cadets in Aleppo artillery school in 1979 with his accomplices, in which they killed between 60-80 unarmed cadets for sole reason of being Alawites.



> The massacre occurred on June 16, 1979, in the Ramouseh district of the city of Aleppo, Syria. An officer on duty, Ibrahim el-Youssef, and members of the Syrian Muslim Brotherhood calling themselves the Fighting Vanguard (_Attali’a el-Moukatillah_) and led by `Adnan `Uqla, massacred between 50 and 83Alawi cadets in the Aleppo Artillery School.[1][2][3] The duty officer in charge of the school called Alawite cadets to an urgent morning meeting in the mess hall of the school; when they arrived, he and his accomplices opened fire on the unarmed cadets with automatic weapons and grenades.



Yes, a pig who lived 4 decades ago is the symbol and hero of today's pigs aka Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham/Jaish al-Islam/Faylaq al-Sham/FSA, etc.

A Nusra member said in beginning of operation that we are going to do the same thing 'Ibrahim Yousef' did 37 years ago, separating Alawis and kill them all and drink their blood.

The morale of the story? U.S, Europe, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey actively support these animals who don't have even slighest difference with ISIS in ideology, and are even worse in many cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## warfareknow

Serpentine said:


> Jaish al-Fath pigs had named the '4th phase' of their offensive (which failed miserably, again) as 'Martyr Ibrahim Yousef'.
> 
> But who was 'Ibrahim Yousef'?
> 
> He was a Muslim Brotherhood member in Syrian army who plotted and conducted execution of unarmed Alawite cadets in Aleppo artillery school in 1979 with his accomplices, in which they killed between 60-80 unarmed cadets for sole reason of being Alawites.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a pig who lived 4 decades ago is the symbol and hero of today's pigs aka Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham/Jaish al-Islam/Faylaq al-Sham/FSA, etc.
> 
> A Nusra member said in beginning of operation that we are going to do the same thing 'Ibrahim Yousef' did 37 years ago, separating Alawis and kill them all and drink their blood.
> 
> The morale of the story? U.S, Europe, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey actively support these animals who don't have even slighest difference with ISIS in ideology, and are even worse in many cases.



@500 denying incoming.

"Armed alewite cadets killed poor unarmed Ibrahim Yousef, an innocent civilian, his family was gased."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> Jaish al-Fath pigs had named the '4th phase' of their offensive (which failed miserably, again) as 'Martyr Ibrahim Yousef'.
> 
> But who was 'Ibrahim Yousef'?
> 
> He was a Muslim Brotherhood member in Syrian army who plotted and conducted execution of unarmed Alawite cadets in Aleppo artillery school in 1979 with his accomplices, in which they killed between 60-80 unarmed cadets for sole reason of being Alawites.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a pig who lived 4 decades ago is the symbol and hero of today's pigs aka Nusra/Ahrar al-Sham/Jaish al-Islam/Faylaq al-Sham/FSA, etc.
> 
> A Nusra member said in beginning of operation that we are going to do the same thing 'Ibrahim Yousef' did 37 years ago, separating Alawis and kill them all and drink their blood.
> 
> The morale of the story? U.S, Europe, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey actively support these animals who don't have even slighest difference with ISIS in ideology, and are even worse in many cases.



You forgot to mention that he was punished and transferred to lower position in Aleppo artillery school because the Alawite army caught him praying in break time, when they asked him in the army court why he was praying he said some generals drink Alcohol in the break time but I prefer to pray, they didn't like any Sunni to be in the army and Ibrahim noticed that all promotions are giving for those who are Alawite. Since 1979 to 1991 no Sunni was allowed to serve in the army because of that incident.

Russian terrorists must have messed up vodka, they showed one of Assadist terrorist on RT as a FSA member who got caught by Assadist, but ANNA showed him as an Assadist trying to retake 1070 apt.






Media 101: cover the whole damn head, don't forget the beard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

alarabi said:


> You forgot to mention that he was punished and transferred to lower position in Aleppo artillery school because the Alawite army caught him praying in break time, when they asked him in the army court why he was praying he said some generals drink Alcohol in the break time but I prefer to pray, they didn't like any Sunni to be in the army and Ibrahim noticed that all promotions are giving for those who are Alawite. Since 1979 to 1991 no Sunni was allowed to serve in the army because of that incident.
> 
> Russian terrorists must have messed up vodka, they showed one of Assadist terrorist on RT as a FSA member who got caught by Assadist, but ANNA showed him as an Assadist trying to retake 1070 apt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media 101: cover the whole damn head, don't forget the beard.


BS story... Nice try however... 

And regarding the picture you fail, notice the beard, specifically the center and you can see they are different persons.. RIGHT WHERE YOUR ARROW IS POINTING! 
FAIL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Serpentine said:


> unarmed cadets



Yet hundreds of times more ppl die in syria just because they are not alawi.. And still you ppl don't blame the monster wich causes this.. 

Its like brainwashed nazi kids of germany or like north korean communist crying for Kim.. Some ppl only see their own personal view.. If you are told that Everytime something bad unrighteous happened to you and that this always happened than you will get a special point of view.. Wich nobody can change


----------



## CBU-105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761353157188411392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

alarabi said:


> Media 101: cover the whole damn head, don't forget the beard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


>


Your picture shows nothing, you failed again just like the previous attempt...
It sucks for the terrorists they have idiots as supporters they can't even make a good lie...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Your picture shows nothing, you failed again just like the previous attempt...
> It sucks for the terrorists they have idiots as supporters they can't even make a good lie...


It shows that number of actors Assad has is limited. Here the video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761438426361163776
Also it shows that Assadists will not win Oscar in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> It shows that number of actors Assad has is limited. Here the video:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761438426361163776
> Also it shows that Assadists will not win Oscar in near future.


 this video shows nothing...
So a woman who was wearing military shirt could be a soldier or anything when did the government or the TV station claim she is a civilian they didn't even interview her... The commentary on the video is funny..

Haha thank God those terrorists don't have supporters with a functioning brain... Keep on supporting them you are perfect for the job.. 

You made a joke out of yourself, please keep posting stuff like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> But who was 'Ibrahim Yousef'?
> 
> He was a Muslim Brotherhood member in Syrian army who plotted and conducted execution of unarmed Alawite cadets in Aleppo artillery school in 1979 with his accomplices, in which they killed between 60-80 unarmed cadets for sole reason of being Alawites.





warfareknow said:


> @500 denying incoming.
> 
> "Armed alewite cadets killed poor unarmed Ibrahim Yousef, an innocent civilian, his family was gased."


Iran and Assad funds with billions and arms Muslim Brotherhood unit (aka Hamas).


----------



## Madali

warfareknow said:


> @500 denying incoming.
> 
> "Armed alewite cadets killed poor unarmed Ibrahim Yousef, an innocent civilian, his family was gased."



Khamenists are to blame (in June 1979)

----

So I was reading a Reddit thread on how disastrous Aleppo was for the rebels, and noticed this post,

"we have a unique cultural identity for aleppo city than our rural areas and rest of syria. from life style to religeous convictions. muslim women in aleppo have chosen to wear this instead of the Abaya which is worn in the rest of the country (some other places also started wearing it but the trend was born in aleppo) head scarf is again more of a fashion issue than a religious one as even some christian neighborhoods inspired by coco channel advertisements started wearing thin veils (this is funny because there was such a crazy fad that almost everything was branded coco channel t hell with copy rights)."

What the person linked was apparently مانطو which I guess is like the Iranian مانتو

https://www.google.com/search?q=مان...876nOAhWBKSwKHTNHCz4Q_AUIBygB&biw=600&bih=960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Khamenists are to blame (in June 1979)
> 
> ----
> 
> So I was reading a Reddit thread on how disastrous Aleppo was for the rebels, and noticed this post,
> 
> "we have a unique cultural identity for aleppo city than our rural areas and rest of syria. from life style to religeous convictions. muslim women in aleppo have chosen to wear this instead of the Abaya which is worn in the rest of the country (some other places also started wearing it but the trend was born in aleppo) head scarf is again more of a fashion issue than a religious one as even some christian neighborhoods inspired by coco channel advertisements started wearing thin veils (this is funny because there was such a crazy fad that almost everything was branded coco channel t hell with copy rights)."
> 
> What the person linked was apparently مانطو which I guess is like the Iranian مانتو
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=مان...876nOAhWBKSwKHTNHCz4Q_AUIBygB&biw=600&bih=960


Yeah people from poor neighborhoods of Aleppo had no other worries than Coco Channel. Esp funny to hear about women clothes from Iranian with their mandatory cover and modesty police

And now after thousands of barrel bombs one talking about Coco Channel should be completely nuts.


----------



## Madali

---
Militants 3 conditions for returning the Russian bodies,


Release of prisoners in Syr & Leb


Remove sieges imposed by Syrian Army


Aid to besieged areas


---

Not sure who was trolling who with this.
JaF's new MRLS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761252808410750976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761240885124329473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761235648560959488
Except you know, it's toy...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761295345099866112

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metanoia

*Government forces make gains in Syria's Aleppo*
*Rebels lose two hilltops and two villages as government is accused of targeting six hospitals in and around Aleppo.*

*http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/08/government-forces-gains-syria-aleppo-160803184640971.html*

(This news if from yesterday, i.e. one day ago)

Apparently even the rebel-friendly news outlet is reporting setbacks for the rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Turkey is shelling YPG base at the border. This is an indirect good news for the strain government. If SAA defeats rebels, and Turkey weakens YPG, then the Syrian government won't have to deal the a Kurdish problem once the war is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> *Government forces make gains in Syria's Aleppo*
> *Rebels lose two hilltops and two villages as government is accused of targeting six hospitals in and around Aleppo.*
> 
> *http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/08/government-forces-gains-syria-aleppo-160803184640971.html*
> 
> (This news if from yesterday, i.e. one day ago)
> 
> Apparently even the rebel-friendly news outlet is reporting setbacks for the rebels.


This report is based on SOHR which has zero credibility. For example SOHR claimed couple days ago Assadists took 1070, and now its clear its total false.


----------



## Serpentine

45637th phase of Jaish al-Fatkh operation was failed again. Ameria and Jam'iat recaptured, 30-40 terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 45637th phase of Jaish al-Fatkh operation was failed again. Ameria and Jam'iat recaptured, 30-40 terrorists killed.


Funny that yesterday Assadists claimed they repelled attack on Ameria, while today they claim they captured it.

In Algeria it took 8 years.
In Afghanistan 10 years.

Lets see how much time it will take to Khamenai to realize that game is over.


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> 45637th phase of Jaish al-Fatkh operation was failed again. Ameria and Jam'iat recaptured, 30-40 terrorists killed.



@500 at this very moment:








500 said:


> This report is based on SOHR which has zero credibility. For example SOHR claimed couple days ago Assadists took 1070, and now its clear its total false.



So all of a sudden even the pro-rebellion outlets are slammed with zero-credibility mantra because they're not suiting your narrative?

Have your senses taken a one way flight to never land?



500 said:


> In Afghanistan 10 years.
> .



Are you basically admitting here that the Yankee/Euro invasions in the past few decades or so have been wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> @500 at this very moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all of a sudden even the pro-rebellion outlets got zero-credibility because they're not suiting your narrative?
> 
> Have your senses taken a one way flight to never land?


I write based on footage evidence. SOHR numbers were always crap, but they used to be reliable in terms of territory control. Now they lost that credibility too.



> Are you basically admitting here that the Yankee/Euro invasions in the past few decades or so have been wrong?


These invasions were doomed to fail, just like current Shia/Alawi invasion in 99% Sunni Aleppo. Its no different from Algeria and Afghanistan.


----------



## Metanoia

500 said:


> I write based on footage evidence. SOHR numbers were always crap, but they used to be reliable in terms of territory control. Now they lost that credibility too.



The hell do you mean by "footage-evidence"? Stop making up jargon to augment your flailing facade of arguments.

So let me get this right....they *used to be reliable *in terms of territory control....but now all of a sudden since SAA and it's allies started regaining the lost territories they (SOHR) started losing credibility as they reported as to what is ACTUALLY has happened...until very few moments ago they've become completely non-credible due to them reporting, again, as to what is ACTUALLY happening in Aleppo. Basically as per you (or your employer)....if the rebels regain a good chunk of lost territories and the SOHR reports as such....they'll all of a sudden become credible once more!

What the rest of the pupils would dub objective reporting....i.e. SOHR reporting territories being lost or gained by both rebels or the government....you dub it as non-credible BS because it doesn't suit your employers narrative. Pathetic.



500 said:


> These invasions were doomed to fail, just like current Shia/Alawi invasion in 99% Sunni Aleppo. Its no different from Algeria and Afghanistan.



Beating around the bush....I asked you a simple question. Were the Yank/Euro invasions in the past few decades or so wrong? Is that what you're saying when you're constantly bringing up Afghanistan or Algeria?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761477432897638400
One more counter attack from SAA, then we are back to Phase 1 of offensive....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

Metanoia said:


> @500 at this very moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all of a sudden even the pro-rebellion outlets are slammed with zero-credibility mantra because they're not suiting your narrative?
> 
> Have your senses taken a one way flight to never land?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you basically admitting here that the Yankee/Euro invasions in the past few decades or so have been wrong?





I alway imagine him like this after moderate terrorists lose a battle.












As for him claiming that the SAHR is not credible. You said it best, it's only credible when it suits his agenda. This is the same guy that makes a claim, which he can not back and then when you post 3 different credible sources he just refuses to acknowledge he is wrong and instead he calls everyone's sources "propaganda" or "unreliable" even if he used the same sources before 

Mind you this is a guy that uses Twitter and blogs for sources.


Earlier he claimed it was terrorism to attack aid convoys and blockade aid.

Yet what did Israel do in 2012? Israel killed 10 civilians on board an aid ship. Furthermore, he claimed Israel allows aid to Palestinians yet the UN has said that Israel blocks most aid. Of course he will claim that that aid ship had weapons, probably nuclear and that it attacked the Israeli military. Then he will claim that the UN statement about Israel blocking aid is propoganda even though he uses the UN as a source. Then he will post a picture of a Palestinian with an Israeli soft drink and claim its aid. As a side note, Israel does not bulldoze Palestinian neighborhoods and built settlements, instead Israel is just helping with landscaping.


This is the same guy that has made idiotic statement after idiotic statement and when proof is presented, instead of shutting up he continues to believe his own lies.

Battle for Aleppo, 4th of August.









3:20 fail

0:15 indiscriminate shelling of town.

2:00 Planet of The Apes

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## warfareknow

ptldM3 said:


> I alway imagine him like this after moderate terrorists lose a battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for him claiming that the SAHR is not credible. You said it best, it's only credible when it suits his agenda. This is the same guy that makes a claim, which he can not back and then when you post 3 different credible sources he just refuses to acknowledge he is wrong and instead he calls everyone's sources "propaganda" or "unreliable" even if he used the same sources before
> 
> Mind you this is a guy that uses Twitter and blogs for sources.
> 
> 
> Earlier he claimed it was terrorism to attack aid convoys and blockade aid.
> 
> Yet what did Israel do in 2012? Israel killed 10 civilians on board an aid ship. Furthermore, he claimed Israel allows aid to Palestinians yet the UN has said that Israel blocks most aid. Of course he will claim that that aid ship had weapons, probably nuclear and that it attacked the Israeli military. Then he will claim that the UN statement about Israel blocking aid is propoganda even though he uses the UN as a source. Then he will post a picture of a Palestinian with an Israeli soft drink and claim its aid. As a side note, Israel does not bulldoze Palestinian neighborhoods and built settlements, instead Israel is just helping with landscaping.
> 
> 
> This is the same guy that has made idiotic statement after idiotic statement and when proof is presented, instead of shutting up he continues to believe his own lies.
> 
> Battle for Aleppo, 4th of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:20 fail
> 
> 0:15 indiscriminate shelling of town.
> 
> 2:00 Planet of The Apes




What do you expect from a person hanging out here for 5 years day and night, Every sane person would end up like him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ptldM3 said:


> 3:20 fail
> 
> 0:15 indiscriminate shelling of town.
> 
> 2:00 Planet of The Apes



NO wonder Rebels are an army of fail, majority of them are simply shooting blind...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761539983995834369
Rebels got their brand new MLRS
















two more Rebel commanders Abo al-Leith and Abdel Rahman al-Rahmeh bite the dust

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> The hell do you mean by "footage-evidence"? Stop making up jargon to augment your flailing facade of arguments.
> 
> So let me get this right....they *used to be reliable *in terms of territory control....but now all of a sudden since SAA and it's allies started regaining the lost territories


You see what I am talking? You are a typical Assad fanboy who *knows nothing* about this conflict. Assadists started regaining territory in *early 2013* when Hezbollah, Iraqi militias and other Khamenai thugs joined the war. I remember well that SOHR were first to report about rebel withdrawal from Kassab. Thats why when they reported about Assadist capturing 1070 I did not comment although I was pretty sure its wrong. Now I know 100% its false. SOHR totally lost credibility.



> they (SOHR) started losing credibility as they reported as to what is ACTUALLY has happened...until very few moments ago they've become completely non-credible due to them reporting, again, as to what is ACTUALLY happening in Aleppo. Basically as per you (or your employer)....if the rebels regain a good chunk of lost territories and the SOHR reports as such....they'll all of a sudden become credible once more!


Stop screaming. Even Assadist admit rebels still in 1070.



ptldM3 said:


> I alway imagine him like this after moderate terrorists lose a battle.


You can apply to Assad circus.



> Mind you this is a guy that uses Twitter and blogs for sources.


Here pro Assad sources confirm rebels are in 1070:








Here Assadists bragging how they attack rebels in 1070:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761449744313049088
There is Al Jazeera footage from 1070 as well. Still not a single footage of Assadists from 1070. Despite SOHR reported they captured it 2 days ago.



> Earlier he claimed it was terrorism to attack aid convoys and blockade aid.
> 
> Yet what did Israel do in 2012? Israel killed 10 civilians on board an aid ship.


Israel only asked to CHECK convoy. By the way on Marmara there was not a grain of aid and all the aid from other ships was delivered.

As I said, Israel sends EVERY DAY about 100 trucks into Gaza. More than Assad allowed into Daraya in 5 years.



> Furthermore, he claimed Israel allows aid to Palestinians yet the UN has said that Israel blocks most aid.


Thats stupid lie.


----------



## Metanoia

500 said:


> Assadists started regaining territory in *early 2013* when Hezbollah, Iraqi militias and other Khamenai thugs joined the war. I remember well that SOHR were first to report about rebel withdrawal from Kassab. Thats why when they reported about Assadist capturing 1070 I did not comment although I was pretty sure its wrong. Now I know 100% its false. SOHR totally lost credibility.



Ignoring the rest of your incoherent rant, did you just manage to check-mate yourself with the above quoted part?

You basically just proved my point you dafty.

*Another thing.....you've fundamentally managed to expose yourself as one of the most vilest of creatures when it comes to outright lying and I say this because as per the following source which I posted:*

[http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/08/government-forces-gains-syria-aleppo-160803184640971.html

(This news if from yesterday, i.e. one day ago)

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1138#ixzz4GT30RVsW]
*
No where does the SOHR/Al-Jazeera mentions 1070 apartment complex which you are bringing up as a LIE. They mention a couple of hill-tops and villages. 

Shame on you for such outright lying and insulting the intelligence of the members of this forum. 


@Serpentine *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Metanoia said:


> Ignoring the rest of your incoherent rant, did you just manage to check-mate yourself with the above quoted part?
> 
> You basically just proved my point you dafty.
> 
> *Another thing.....you've fundamentally managed to expose yourself as one of the most vilest of creatures when it comes to outright lying and I say this because as per the following source which I posted:*
> 
> [http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/08/government-forces-gains-syria-aleppo-160803184640971.html
> 
> (This news if from yesterday, i.e. one day ago)
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1138#ixzz4GT30RVsW]
> *
> No where does the SOHR/Al-Jazeera mentions 1070 apartment complex which you are bringing up as a LIE. They mention a couple of hill-tops and villages.*


That article is using SOHR as a source:

_Syrian government forces backed by Russian air strikes have recaptured hills and villages from rebel groups on the outskirts of south-western Aleppo,* a monitoring group and state-run media have said.* 

Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the *Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights*, said on Wednesday that the government had been launching a counterattack on areas captured by rebels in the past two days._

However SOHR lost credibility when claimed that Assadist took 1070 3 days ago:

http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=49050


----------



## Metanoia

500 said:


> That article is using SOHR as a source:
> 
> _Syrian government forces backed by Russian air strikes have recaptured hills and villages from rebel groups on the outskirts of south-western Aleppo,* a monitoring group and state-run media have said.*
> 
> Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the *Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights*, said on Wednesday that the government had been launching a counterattack on areas captured by rebels in the past two days._
> 
> However SOHR lost credibility when claimed that Assadist took 1070 3 days ago:
> 
> http://www.syriahr.com/en/?p=49050



No where in the source which I gave is the mention of SOHR or Jazeera claiming the capture of 1070 by the regime forces, and my source is more valid due it being dated *04/08/2016*.....while you're providing us with a link which is dated *02/08/2016*

You're are a manipulative and deceiving person and I have amply proved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

gone psychosis level crazy, 500

your rhetoric and propaganda has gotten even more hardcore than the pro jihadist arabs etc here lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Latest Update: Currently heavy fighting raging at the Artillery School. Massive attack and use of captured Iranian technicals and VBIEDs by the rebels. I seem to get the impression that the SAA is being overwhelmed here with about 50% or more of the school now taken by the rebels. 

Apparently district 1070 is now fully under the rebel control.


----------



## alarabi

Breaking News:Syrian rebels have liberated Aleppo artillery base and Maqale3 AlShirfah.






Putin is crying at the moment and his FM called the US FM to discuses an immediate new cease fire? LOL

Here is an updated map of the situation in Halab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> NO wonder Rebels are an army of fail, majority of them are simply shooting blind...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761539983995834369
> Rebels got their brand new MLRS
> 
> View attachment 323479
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two more Rebel commanders Abo al-Leith and Abdel Rahman al-Rahmeh bite the dust


I hope you realize ShamiRebel is an idiot, the toys were made literally to troll Russia.

As for all of you Assadists mocking how many phases this offensive has, look what happened now...rebels hold most of Ramouseh artillery base. They captured 2 of the main 3 parts (Arming college and Artillery college) and fighting is ongoing in the airforce arts colleges. Furthermore, an offensive on Ramouseh district itself has been started. ~300 meters left to break siege. Ramouseh base and Ramouseh will be cleared soon, inshallah. Regime supporters, please report to the nearest triage center for your seizures, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

alarabi said:


> Breaking News:Syrian rebels have liberated Aleppo artillery base and Maqale3 AlShirfah.



SAA claims to control Artillary base and have claimed to Repel the attacks... They entered some parts of the base but were repelled...


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761615352807559168


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> gone psychosis level crazy, 500
> 
> your rhetoric and propaganda has gotten even more hardcore than the pro jihadist arabs etc here lol


You call everyone who stands against corrupt criminal dictator and foreign invaders - "jihadist" and then accuse me of rhetoric and propaganda? Take out a beam from ur own eye first.


----------



## /_/

500 is too pro fanatic goat fucker Jew hurt my eyes so much read him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

alarabi said:


> Breaking News:Syrian rebels have liberated Aleppo artillery base and Maqale3 AlShirfah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin is crying at the moment and his FM called the US FM to discuses an immediate new cease fire? LOL
> 
> Here is an updated map of the situation in Halab.


 


Premature celebration camel not only did SAA repel the goats but they gained more ground in the process now let's see how long your goat friends can sustain these kind of loses and keep attacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

From the Syrian Arab Army page :
We can safely say it was the longest 5 hours yet of the Syrian War. So far the largest number of terrorists in a single attack around 5,000 terrorists belonging to 22 different terrorist groups coming from Idlib via Khan Touman attacked SAA's positions in the Southwestern Countryside of Aleppo from 5 axes. 

While terrorists under siege inside the Eastern side of Aleppo mobilized to attack the back of the defending troops against terrorists coming from Idlib. 

Units of the Syrian Arab Army and allies maneuvered around the Artillery Academy. Anti-Armor units destroyed all terrorists suicide trucks before reaching their destination thus preventing terrorists from opening a hole in SAA's defenses. 

SyAAF and RuAF conducted non-stop airstrikes against advancing terrorists and their supply convoys. Also, conducted airstrikes near the SAA points at a very low altitude ~200 meters.

The terrorists' attack was larger than the attack that captured Idlib and Jisr al-Shughour; 

The Syrian Arab Army units and Allies foiled all the attacks successfully, and by the end terrorists tried to retreat toward Khan Touman under heavy SyAAF and RuAF fire. 

More details of the battle will be posted in time; however, for now, we can only say: Heroes of the Artillery Academy, the 147th regiment, the 83rd battalion, the missile brigades, the anti-armor tank hunters, the republican guards, SyAAF intelligence operatives, tiger forces, and the list goes on: you are writing history, and creating victory.

Syrian Arab Army

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hot news 

I think this news bad for some people who want to see terrorists have the upper hand but no the SAA with his allies wont let that happens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761662182589423616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> From the Syrian Arab Army page :


There is no such thing anymore. There are foreign Khamenai terrorist thugs and little number of local collaborators.

Rebels enter Khamenai terrorist base:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> There is no such thing anymore. There are foreign Khamenai terrorist thugs and little number of local collaborators.
> 
> Rebels enter Khamenai terrorist base:


You seem to follow Alqaeda news ha? 
You love them don't you? Come on just admit it, don't be shy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major d1

The battle for Aleppo has forced the al Qaeda groups into their desperate last stand, as the Washington-driven proxy war on Syria moves into its final stages. The liberation of Aleppo will be the beginning of the end. The online maps have been misleading. Even before the Russian air power intervention of September 2015 the Syrian Government controlled 85% of the country’s populated areas. But reclaiming all of Aleppo is critical for Syrian control of the north and of supply lines to the shrinking ground of ISIS in the east.

I just listened to Obama give Washington’s account of the situation with ISIL in Iraq and Syria. In Obama’s account, Washington is defeating ISIL in Iraq, but Russia and Assad are defeating the Syrian people in Syria. Obama denounced Russia and the Syrian government—but not ISIL—as barbaric. The message was clear: Washington still intends to overthrow Assad and turn Syria into another Libya and another Iraq, formerly stable and prosperous countries where war now rages continually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Syrian Lion said:


> From the Syrian Arab Army page :
> We can safely say it was the longest 5 hours yet of the Syrian War. So far the largest number of terrorists in a single attack around 5,000 terrorists belonging to 22 different terrorist groups coming from Idlib via Khan Touman attacked SAA's positions in the Southwestern Countryside of Aleppo from 5 axes.
> 
> While terrorists under siege inside the Eastern side of Aleppo mobilized to attack the back of the defending troops against terrorists coming from Idlib.
> 
> Units of the Syrian Arab Army and allies maneuvered around the Artillery Academy. Anti-Armor units destroyed all terrorists suicide trucks before reaching their destination thus preventing terrorists from opening a hole in SAA's defenses.
> 
> SyAAF and RuAF conducted non-stop airstrikes against advancing terrorists and their supply convoys. Also, conducted airstrikes near the SAA points at a very low altitude ~200 meters.
> 
> The terrorists' attack was larger than the attack that captured Idlib and Jisr al-Shughour;
> 
> The Syrian Arab Army units and Allies foiled all the attacks successfully, and by the end terrorists tried to retreat toward Khan Touman under heavy SyAAF and RuAF fire.
> 
> More details of the battle will be posted in time; however, for now, we can only say: Heroes of the Artillery Academy, the 147th regiment, the 83rd battalion, the missile brigades, the anti-armor tank hunters, the republican guards, SyAAF intelligence operatives, tiger forces, and the list goes on: you are writing history, and creating victory.
> 
> Syrian Arab Army




Looks like the entire attack ended up in a slaughter..... Some reports suggest over 1000 militants killed in the last few days. Considering the kind of numbers Rebels are bringing in that could be a reasonable number of deaths...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761671355456716800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> You seem to follow Alqaeda news ha?
> You love them don't you? Come on just admit it, don't be shy


There is no any Al Qaeda there. 


Serial killer dad:





Inbred serial killed son:





Ghanima:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761675670850310144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761677844200194048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Star Wars said:


> Looks like the entire attack ended up in a slaughter..... Some reports suggest over 1000 militants killed in the last few days. Considering the kind of numbers Rebels are bringing in that could be a reasonable number of deaths...


The numbers are high for sure but exactly is unknown... Those terrorists sent their rats in huge bulk hoping to break the siege, they have failed miserably and their failure means high death for sur e



500 said:


> There is no any Al Qaeda there.
> 
> 
> Serial killer dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inbred serial killed son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghanima:


Oh wow stepping on picture.. That's it the battle is over your terrorists won...
They are Alqaeda, who do you think is fighting in Aleppo? It's alnusra and their terrorists company.. Go cheer for Alqaeda, they are doing your dirty job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

So the communist terrorists and Khomeinist mutaa mercenaries have left all the weapons inside Aleppo artillery base and ran away. I think Nike must sponsor these coward terrorists and supply them with some good running shoes because the only thing they are good at is fleeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Look at all the pro SAA trolls desperately trying to paint a different picture...rebels hold 50% of the base, regime 40%, 10% contested...and soon to change inshallah. It is 7 AM in Syria now after all, time for clashes to start again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> So the communist terrorists and Khomeinist mutaa mercenaries have left all the weapons inside Aleppo artillery base and ran away. I think Nike must sponsor these coward terrorists and supply them with some good running shoes because the only thing they are good at is fleeing.




I wasn't aware that Communist China and or North Korea were participating. Thanks for the info, Saudis are just the smartest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761724354258350080
lmao, so Givi is now a "War Correspondent, Political and Military Analyst"  

great fighter, I remember some epic battles he was in around Donetsk airport firing a recoilless gun and cussing over radio "gtfo my land" 

good stuff 



ptldM3 said:


> I wasn't aware that Communist China and or North Korea were participating. Thanks for the info, Saudis are just the smartest.


think he means the Kurds.

but yeah, fck the saudis and their wahhabi scum "rebels"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Couple videos:











How possible to explain such a pathetic performance of armed to teeth army with swarms of Russian advisers and supported by 4 countries and 2 air forces vs lightly armed rebels?

The answer is simple: rebels fighting for their land while all Assadists are invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> How possible to explain such a pathetic performance of armed to teeth army with swarms of Russian advisers and supported by 4 countries and 2 air forces vs lightly armed rebels?
> 
> The answer is simple: rebels fighting for their land while all Assadists are invaders.


thousands of_ lightly armed _jihadis with ATGMs, MANPADs, armour and artillery and suicide trucks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Couple videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How possible to explain such a pathetic performance of armed to teeth army with swarms of Russian advisers and supported by 4 countries and 2 air forces vs lightly armed rebels?
> 
> The answer is simple: rebels fighting for their land while all Assadists are invaders.






And the Israeli performance in 2006 was just spectacular. Turning city blocks into rubble with air power, sending in troops and heavy armor and a achieving nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ptldM3 said:


> I wasn't aware that Communist China and or North Korea were participating. Thanks for the info, Saudis are just Khawarij.


 That what you mean?.


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> thousands of_ lightly armed _jihadis with ATGMs, MANPADs, armour and artillery and suicide trucks..


Armor and artillery count only when are united in battalions and batteries with supply. Couple captured tanks thats nothing.



ptldM3 said:


> And the Israeli performance in 2006 was just spectacular. Turning city blocks into rubble with air power sending in troops, and heavy armor and a achieving nothing.


IDF captured 300 km2 in mountain terrain:







Hezbollah could not never take a tiny IDF outpost. IDF could capture much more but we did not plan to stay there. Since the war hezbollah did not dare to attack Israel anymore (before 2006 they attacked on regular basis).


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761722048548921344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Armor and artillery count only when are united in battalions and batteries with supply. Couple captured tanks thats nothing.
> 
> 
> IDF captured 300 km2 in mountain terrain:
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> 
> Hezbollah could not never take a tiny IDF outpost. IDF could capture much more but we did not plan to stay there. Since the war hezbollah did not dare to attack Israel anymore (before 2006 they attacked on regular basis).




121 Israeli soldiers killed

1,244 Israeli soldiers wounded

5 tanks destroyed

Dozens of vehicles including tanks penatrated or damaged

5 aircraft lost (4 out of 5 claimed as accidents) which is pathetic.

About 700 civilians killed

Over 4,400 people wounded

500 Hezbollah killed

Israel causes billions of dollars in infrastructure damage to Lebonon.



Mission accomplished 


After that kind of performance you take jabs at the Syrian army and its allies? I'm sure if the Israel military would change places it would rout the rebels in days right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

CBU-105 said:


> thousands of_ lightly armed _jihadis with ATGMs, MANPADs, armour and artillery and suicide trucks..


He thinks us like his terrorist army in Allepo lightly brained we cant understand so slow so dump that is how 500 think we are or he just troll us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Armor and artillery count only when are united in battalions and batteries with supply. Couple captured tanks thats nothing.


this is not a conventional battlefield with traditional formations and so on, even a single tank or improvised rocket arty etc can do a lot of damage in an urban environment. 

point being, that the rebels are anything but 'lightly armed' and their numbers are great, SAA and RuAF are just being careful about about avoiding civvie losses to whatever extent possible, and that is the reason why a seemingly outmatched, outgunned band of thugs is holding on, and sorry, but your analysis was hilarious:



500 said:


> The answer is simple: rebels fighting for their land while all Assadists are invaders.


 




why like this ?



Malik Alashter said:


> He thinks us like his terrorist army in Allepo lightly brained we cant understand so slow so dump that is how 500 think we are or he just troll us.


 lmao, n1


----------



## Malik Alashter

This is fresh news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761804047074623488


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> this is not a conventional battlefield with traditional formations and so on, even a single tank or improvised rocket arty etc can do a lot of damage in an urban environment.


No it cant do anything vs. competent force. Hezbollah never used tanks against Israel u know why? - Because they know it will be destroyed in minutes.



> point being, that the rebels are anything but 'lightly armed' and their numbers are great


They are very lightly armed. They dont have a single battery of artillery or single tank company.



> , SAA and RuAF are just being careful about about avoiding civvie losses to whatever extent possible


Thats joke of a century. They drop barrel and cluster bombs on civilian neighborhoods on daily basis, but in same time cant act in empty open plain because they are careful to avoid civvie losses.

I hope u are trolling now.


----------



## ptldM3

Guys 500 is right the "rebels" are lightly armed besides all those photos and videos of T-72s and IFVs either captures, destroyed or in use by the rebels, but besides that the rebels are like totally super lightly armed. There is obviously more video and photos but I'm not going to dig it all up.




















And suicied vehicles as well as RPGs, TOWs, MANPADs, and IEDs don't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

500 said:


> No it cant do anything vs. competent force. Hezbollah never used tanks against Israel u know why? - Because they know it will be destroyed in minutes.
> 
> 
> They are very lightly armed. They dont have a single battery of artillery or single tank company.
> 
> 
> Thats joke of a century. They drop barrel and cluster bombs on civilian neighborhoods on daily basis, but in same time cant act in empty open plain because they are careful to avoid civvie losses.
> 
> I hope u are trolling now.




what they lack in arms they make up for in courage.

rebels they have the advantage of suprise and a group of men with AKs,light to heavy machines guns, and RPGs can devastate a more well equipped foe, as ISIS as showed in Iraq and Syria.

a well trained and disciplined force that can bring combined arms to bear is best weapon against rats.

I'd take army of 10,000 like that over 100,000 man Iraqi army.


----------



## Star Wars

Reports that 80%of Artillary base under control of Jihadis, fighting still ongoing...


----------



## ali_raza

Star Wars said:


> Reports that 80%of Artillary base under control of Jihadis, fighting still ongoing...


oh man u r impossible every time u bring a new excuse


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> They are very lightly armed. They dont have a single battery of artillery or single tank company.


a single tank can take out many companies of men in an urban setting, they are not lightly armed.



500 said:


> Thats joke of a century. They drop barrel and cluster bombs on civilian neighborhoods on daily basis, but in same time cant act in empty open plain because they are careful to avoid civvie losses.


no jihadi terrorists, no barrel or cluster bombs.


----------



## Star Wars

Large SAA reinforcements arriving in technical collage, Arming and artillary collage still under Rebel control... Meanwhile SDF has liberated Manbij...


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> Reports that 80%of Artillary base under control of Jihadis, fighting still ongoing...



Shows that while SAA have improved since 2011, they still have a long way to go. They seem to be still very weak in defensive strategies.

However, news is still conflicting, like how we had the news on 1070 where both sides claimed they held it, when eventually we realized it was in neither hands (and still isn't).

Both sides are throwing everything they have at each other. All the battles from the last four years seem like nothing compared to what has been happening recently.



Star Wars said:


> Large SAA reinforcements arriving in technical collage, Arming and artillary collage still under Rebel control... Meanwhile SDF has liberated Manbij...



Where are the reinforcements coming from? Have they left another important position? If the position wasn't important, why didn't they come before. I mean, it was obvious after the siege, that the rebels would try to break it with all they got.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> Shows that while SAA have improved since 2011, they still have a long way to go. They seem to be still very weak in defensive strategies.
> 
> However, news is still conflicting, like how we had the news on 1070 where both sides claimed they held it, when eventually we realized it was in neither hands (and still isn't).
> 
> Both sides are throwing everything they have at each other. All the battles from the last four years seem like nothing compared to what has been happening recently.



5 VBIED attacks today, Rebels are throwing everything they have at the Artillary Base, I agree, the battles in last 5 years is nothing compared to the Aleppo Siege



Madali said:


> Where are the reinforcements coming from? Have they left another important position? If the position wasn't important, why didn't they come before. I mean, it was obvious after the siege, that the rebels would try to break it with all they got.



No clue really, reports are the technical wing is under SAA control and intense artillary and air bombardment is going on the rest of the base. Some reports even suggest of counter attack by SAA and gaining some positions...

Nothing is clear right now

Another VBIED attack on technical wing, Rebels throwing everything it seems....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Guys 500 is right the "rebels" are lightly armed besides all those photos and videos of T-72s and IFVs either captures, destroyed or in use by the rebels, but besides that the rebels are like totally super lightly armed. There is obviously more video and photos but I'm not going to dig it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323655
> View attachment 323656
> View attachment 323657
> View attachment 323658
> 
> 
> And suicied vehicles as well as RPGs, TOWs, MANPADs, and IEDs don't count.


They have few tanks and guns, all captured from Assad. Very few ammo and spare parts for these. They dont have a *single* tank company or artillery battery.



Madali said:


> Shows that while SAA have improved since 2011, they still have a long way to go. They seem to be still very weak in defensive strategies.


When they are surrounded or fight for their homes they defend very well. But In Aleppo they have nothing to fight for.



Madali said:


> Both sides are throwing everything they have at each other. All the battles from the last four years seem like nothing compared to what has been happening recently.


2012 summer battles were much much bloodier actually. From both sides.


----------



## Star Wars

Rebels trying to storm the technical wing, probably before the SAA Reinforcements hit the area. Reinforcements are reportedly coming through Hama & Khanasser road


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> Rebels trying to storm the technical wing, probably before the SAA Reinforcements hit the area. Reinforcements are reportedly coming through Hama & Khanasser road



So I am thinking aloud, and I made this post in reddit, tell me what you think,

Everyone keeps mentioning that the SAA didn't turn it into a defensive fortress, but what if a reason for that is that if they did lose it (since SAA had to make many different strategic retreats in last 4 years), they don't hand over the militants a fortress?

I'm not saying this is true, but I'm thinking it's possible. For example, if they do lost it now, it has come at a great expense from the rebel side (not only men & armor, but also time and efforts which could have been used elsewhere). If the SAA then counterattacks (using air strikes and the reinforcements), the militants are at the exact same defensive disadvantage the SAA where, and don't have time the luxury of time to put up any defensive parameters.

So, a rebel bleeds taking a base due to lack of defense, but then have to defend it against airstrikes and fresh reinforcements with the exact same lack of defense that helped them take it in the first place.

Wouldn't this work out better for the SAA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They have few tanks and guns, all captured from Assad. Very few ammo and spare parts for these. They dont have a single tank company or artillery battery.





It not clear how much armor they have so I don't know where you are getting your information from. As for heavy armor they clearly posses plenty of it as evidence in video and pictures and this is just what was filmed and photographed.


The "rebels" are much better armed then what you are willing to acknowledge. Pictures and evidence don't lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> So I am thinking aloud, and I made this post in reddit, tell me what you think,
> 
> Everyone keeps mentioning that the SAA didn't turn it into a defensive fortress, but what if a reason for that is that if they did lose it (since SAA had to make many different strategic retreats in last 4 years), they don't hand over the militants a fortress?
> 
> I'm not saying this is true, but I'm thinking it's possible. For example, if they do lost it now, it has come at a great expense from the rebel side (not only men & armor, but also time and efforts which could have been used elsewhere). If the SAA then counterattacks (using air strikes and the reinforcements), the militants are at the exact same defensive disadvantage the SAA where, and don't have time the luxury of time to put up any defensive parameters.
> 
> So, a rebel bleeds taking a base due to lack of defense, but then have to defend it against airstrikes and fresh reinforcements with the exact same lack of defense that helped them take it in the first place.
> 
> Wouldn't this work out better for the SAA?



Its entirely possible, though am not sure how fortified it really is( or lack of it). Some claim it was the one of the most fortified positions in Aleppo. From what i see, Rebels have lost a lot of men and materials in trying to attack the Base and considering the amount of reinforcements coming. Which is "Huge" as per even opposition sources, the Siege is not going to be over any time soon and a counter attack is most likely on the table...

Though what i feel is, if the Rebels do manage to take the base, the entire base will liekly be bombed to the stone age by the RUAF. I doubt the Rebels will like to be there for too long....

Though it looks like SAA is going on an offensive in Latakia. Currently storming Kinsiba


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> It not clear how much armor they have so I don't know where you are getting your information from. As for heavy armor they clearly posses plenty of it as evidence in video and pictures and this is just what was filmed and photographed.
> 
> 
> The "rebels" are much better armed then what you are willing to acknowledge. Pictures and evidence don't lie.


U are good in finding pics. So shoe me one instance rebel using artillery in batteries like it should to be used:

Here rebels in Ukraine:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> U are good in finding pics. So shoe me one instance rebel using artillery in batteries like it should to be used:
> 
> Here rebels in Ukraine:




Nice tactic of changing the subject. As for artillery, I never even said they had any around Aleppo but they do have 'hell canons' and heavy armor.

No one ever reveals how much armor they have because it is a strategic advantage to the enemy. In ww2 the soviet army became masters at moving large formations of armor and catching the Germans off guard or simply deceiving the Germans into thinking that they were weakening one sector of the front when in reality they strengthened it. Similar deception was used in Normandy and the Gulf War.


If you think the "rebels" have "no heavy armor" then by all means believe it, although there is more then enough evidence to dispute that. I don't understand why you always feel the need to pull information out of thin air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ptldM3 said:


> Nice tactic of changing the subject. As for artillery, I never even said they had any around Aleppo but they do have 'hell canons' and heavy armor.
> 
> No one ever reveals how much armor they have because it is a strategic advantage to the enemy. In ww2 the soviet army became masters at moving large formations of armor and catching the Germans off guard or simply deceiving the Germans into thinking that they were weakening one sector of the front when in reality they strengthened it. Similar deception was used in Normandy and the Gulf War.
> 
> 
> If you think the "rebels" have "no heavy armor" then by all means believe it, although there is more then enough evidence to dispute that. I don't understand why you always feel the need to pull information out of thin air.



There seems to be a complete lack of Russian Air force in today's Battle...


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Nice tactic of changing the subject. As for artillery, I never even said they had any around Aleppo but they do have 'hell canons' and heavy armor.
> 
> No one ever reveals how much armor they have because it is a strategic advantage to the enemy. In ww2 the soviet army became masters at moving large formations of armor and catching the Germans off guard or simply deceiving the Germans into thinking that they were weakening one sector of the front when in reality they strengthened it. Similar deception was used in Normandy and the Gulf War.
> 
> 
> If you think the "rebels" have "no heavy armor" then by all means believe it, although there is more then enough evidence to dispute that. I don't understand why you always feel the need to pull information out of thin air.


Good so u could not find a single artillery battery used by rebels in 5 years of war. Tnx.



Star Wars said:


> There seems to be a complete lack of Russian Air force in today's Battle...


They did drop a cluster bomb here:







http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.157142&lon=37.112911&z=16&m=b






I guess most accurate map is this:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Good so u could not find a single artillery battery used by rebels in 5 years of war. Tnx.
> 
> 
> They did drop a cluster bomb here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.157142&lon=37.112911&z=16&m=b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess most accurate map is this:




Again I find it interesting where you get this information. How do you know it's the Russian Air Force and not Syrian? How do you know it's not MLRS?

In fact I am certain it's an MLRS based on known video. The Russian Air Force has very rarely used cluster bombs and it has been mostly in rural areas.


Just the other day, the jihadists were claiming that the Americans were bombing them because of the accuracy which was described as "sniper" like. They went on to say they were being hit with precision weapons at night. Funny how you claimed Russians don't have thermals nor are they accurate which I disprove with video as well as evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Again I find it interesting where you get this information. How do you know it's the Russian Air Force and not Syrian? How do you know it's not MLRS?
> 
> In fact I am certain it's an MLRS based on known video. The Russian Air Force has very rarely used cluster bombs and it has been mostly in rural areas.


Russians are using clusters extensively. Since they came in twitters are full with cluster bombs. Syrians did use cluster but very very rarely.



> Just the other day, the jihadists were claiming that the Americans were bombing them because of the accuracy which was described as "sniper" like. They went on to say they were being hit with precision weapons at night. Funny how you claimed Russians don't have thermals nor are they accurate which I disprove with video as well as evidence.


U dont need thermals to drop GPS bomb at night.


----------



## Star Wars

Tiger forces have arrived at the Ramouseh Artillery Base


----------



## Madali

Drone footage from Al-Nusrah regarding the battle for the artillery base


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761873568842014720


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> Drone footage from Al-Nusrah regarding the battle for the artillery base
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761873568842014720



So its Tiger again to save the day, i am really not liking the dependence on Tiger to save their *** every time...


----------



## Madali

Latest map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russians are using clusters extensively. Since they came in twitters are full with cluster bombs. Syrians did use cluster but very very rarely.






That is completely false, There is only a hand full of video showing cluster bomb attacks and in none of the videos is the origin of air craft known except for one.



Here is a video grab from an MLRS in Syria:












Here is a picture you posted claiming the Russian Air Force cluster bombing (as usual you can give zero evidence for you claim:









Looks identical in dispersion, intense flames and smoke.



Now a well know cluster bombs dropped from aircraft:










Does it look anything like what you posted? This is actually one of the first videos the Russian MOD released.

Notice it is in a rural area. Notice no flames, notice much smaller explosions,ect.





Another cluster bomb attack from unknown aircraft:







Again nothing in common to what you posted claiming was a cluster bomb from the Russian Air Force.

3 things are certain:

It's an MLRS
It's definitely not the Russian Air Force
You made up more lies






500 said:


> U dont need thermals to drop GPS bomb at night.




We have been through this already. You claimed that Russia has no aircraft with FLIR in Syria, the SU-34, MI-28N, KA-52, SU-30SM and SU-35s all have FLIR, the first 3 aircraft have built in FLIR/thermals/electro optical sensors. It's not known if the SU-30SM and SU-35s have built in electro optical systems like the other aircraft but they can use targeting pods.








You claimed this was a black and white photo when it was a screen grab from a video of an MI-28N.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> Latest map



Word is parts of artillery collage has been taken by SAA and Arming collage is under attack by SAA. Take this with a pinch of salt


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> So its Tiger again to save the day, i am really not liking the dependence on Tiger to save their *** every time...



I agree. I think if Syria wins this war, they really need to study their military leadership and change people around. Although, its very unlikely. If Syria wins the war, the current military leaders would only be strengthened and unlikely Assad will have much leeway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> I agree. I think if Syria wins this war, they really need to study their military leadership and change people around. Although, its very unlikely. If Syria wins the war, the current military leaders would only be strengthened and unlikely Assad will have much leeway.



Everything depends on the war in Aleppo, A victory in Aleppo means the Rebels will be took weak to start any more offensives and will loose the last bargaining chip. From that point onward, the Rebels should be easy to rout. Besieging Aleppo is the first step. Pretty much why Rebels are throwing away so many men...


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> That is completely false, There is only a hand full of video showing cluster bomb attacks and in none of the videos is the origin of air craft known except for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video grab from an MLRS in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture you posted claiming the Russian Air Force cluster bombing (as usual you can give zero evidence for you claim:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323679
> 
> 
> 
> Looks identical in dispersion, intense flames and smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Now a well know cluster bombs dropped from aircraft:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look anything like what you posted? This is actually one of the first videos the Russian MOD released.
> 
> Notice it is in a rural area. Notice no flames, notice much smaller explosions,ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cluster bomb attack from unknown aircraft:
> 
> 
> View attachment 323681
> 
> 
> Again nothing in common to what you posted claiming was a cluster bomb from the Russian Air Force.
> 
> 3 things are certain:
> 
> It's an MLRS
> It's definitely not the Russian Air Force
> You made up more lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through this already. You claimed that Russia has no aircraft with FLIR in Syria, the SU-34, MI-28N, KA-52, SU-30SM and SU-35s all have FLIR, the first 3 aircraft have built in FLIR/thermals/electro optical sensors. It's not known if the SU-30SM and SU-35s have built in electro optical systems like the other aircraft but they can use targeting pods.
> 
> 
> View attachment 323682
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed this was a black and white photo when it was a screen grab from a video of an MI-28N.


I dont know why u are complaining. I was actually complementing them this time. That hit seems too accurate for MLRS. But if it was not Russian as u say, that means they are completely unable to provide CAS.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I dont know why u are complaining. I was actually complementing them this time. That hit seems too accurate for MLRS. But if it was not Russian as u say, that means they are completely unable to provide CAS.




The cluster bombing was accurate? I'm not sure I follow. As for CAS, of course Russia can provide it and has been but the fighting has been going on for days now, I doubt that the Russian Air Force is flying over Aleppo 24 hours a day. When an important target is identified then the coordinates are relayed to the Russian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Star Wars said:


> Everything depends on the war in Aleppo, A victory in Aleppo means the Rebels will be took weak to start any more offensives and will loose the last bargaining chip. From that point onward, the Rebels should be easy to rout. Besieging Aleppo is the first step. Pretty much why Rebels are throwing away so many men...




*Opposition close to breaking regime's siege on Aleppo, heavy clashes continue in artillery base*
*COMPILED FROM WIRE SERVICES*
ISTANBUL
Published 6 hours ago



Opposition fighters drive a tank in an eastern regime sieged neighborhood of Aleppo as opposition fighters pressed an offensive on August 5, 2016. (AFP Photo)
Syrian opposition fighters stormed a major army artillery base in the northern city of Aleppo on Friday to try an end the siege of opposition-held areas but the Syrian army said it had repelled the attack and killed hundreds of insurgents.

A quarter of a million civilians still live in Aleppo's opposition-controlled eastern neighborhoods, effectively under siege since the army, aided by Iranian-backed militias, cut off the last road into rebel districts in early July.

Fighters from a coalition of rebel groups called "Jaish al Fateh" that includes Jabhat Fateh al Sham, the former al Qaeda-affiliated Nusra Front, Ahrar al Sham and other smaller groups, said they had taken the main fortress-like artillery academy in the Ramousah quarter in southwestern Aleppo.

They were now fighting to take the other military academies adjoining the artillery base that are among the country's largest.






Image: syria.livauamap.com"The Army of Conquest on Saturday took control of the armament school, where there is a large amount of ammunitions, and a large part of the artillery school", the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.
The coalition "is about to cut off, by gunfire, the supply route into regime-controlled districts" of the city, Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman said.

The road, which passes through a southwestern suburb of Aleppo city called Ramussa, is the last open route into Aleppo city.

If the rebels capture it, they would simultaneously cut off regime forces and open up a new road for their own besieged forces in the city's east.

The former Al-Nusra Front -- renamed Jabhat Fateh al-Sham after breaking from Al-Qaeda -- on Saturday announced having captured the two military academies and a third military position.

State television, meanwhile, reported fighting in the three locations.

"The regime forces are in a very difficult position despite Russian air support," Abdel Rahman said.

Once Syria's economic powerhouse, Aleppo has been roughly divided into a rebel-held east and regime-controlled west since 2012. The opposition advance comes three weeks after regime forces backed by Russian air strikes besieged the city's opposition-held districts, raising fears of a humanitarian crisis there.

The artillery base is almost 2 km from the besieged opposition area. It has a huge supply of ammunitions and is used regularly to shell parts of the city held by opposition forces.

The rebels are trying to break through a strip of regime-controlled territory to reconnect their encircled sector of eastern Aleppo with a swathe of insurgent territory in the west of Syria, effectively breaking the siege.

The fall of that strip would also cut off western Aleppo, which is in regime hands.

"There are two suicide bombers who have driven into regime posts inside the artillery base," said Abu al-Walid, a fighter with Ahrar al Sham, who said there was fighting inside the base.

Hundreds of fighters were clashing with regime troops only a few hundred meters from each other in parts of the artillery base after breaking into regime defenses around the heavily fortified compound, rebels said.

Aleppo, Syria's biggest city before the outbreak of the civil war five years ago, has been divided between regime forces and rebels since the summer of 2012.

Seizing full control would be the biggest victory for Bashar al-Assad in five years of fighting and demonstrate the dramatic shift of fortunes in his favor since Russia joined the war on his side last year.

Rebels have poured in thousands of fighters mainly from the rebel-held province of Idlib in north western Syria and deployed dozens of tanks and armored vehicles in the operation that was named the "Epic battle of Aleppo".

Inside the city, Free Syrian Army (FSA), among them vetted U.S.-backed groups, helped pile pressure on the army and its allies along other frontlines.

Foreign opponents of Assad including Saudi Arabia and Turkey have been supplying vetted rebel groups with weapons via a Turkey-based operations center.

Some of these groups have received military training overseen by the U.S. Central Intelligence Agency. The vetted groups have been a regular target of the Russian air strikes.

Jabhat Fateh al Sham, which is believed to have carried out at least three suicide bombings so far, said it also killed a number of Lebanese Shiite Hezbollah fighters it said were defending the artillery school.

The militant Shiiite group that fights alongside Assad's regime forces is an ally of Iranian-backed militias and the Russians in trying to help Assad regain control of the opposition-held parts of Aleppo.

The deputy head of the powerful Lebanese group, Sheikh Naim Qassem, said in an interview with Reuters this week he saw no immediate end to the war in Syria.

The army said it had foiled the attack on the artillery base and two major military academies. Hundreds of insurgents had been killed and much of their armored vehicles and tanks destroyed, the army said. It said the assault was the biggest by rebels against regime-held areas in the last few years.

"Today there was a large scale attack by the terrorist armed groups and they used all types of weapons but were are fighting this attack and will defeat them," said Brigadier General Deeb Bazi, the head of one of the military academies targeted.

The army said at least a thousand insurgents had been killed since the assault began earlier this week.

http://www.dailysabah.com/syrian-cr...eppo-heavy-clashes-continue-in-artillery-base


----------



## Star Wars

@T-Rex Siege can't be broken until you take over the Water treatment plant and the Military Academy, until then the Siege will still remain and supplies will be unable to pass through.

So far Rebels seems to have lost the momentum and its a Battle of Attrition...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Aleppo Siege is now officially over. Rebels have taken over most (if not all) of the Ramouseh artillery base and most (if not all) of Ramouseh district itself. Furthermore, rebels have taken over Amriyah, Tel al Jamiyat, and Tel al Mahrouqat. The cement factory is currently being attacked and inshallah liberation of Aleppo entirely will come soon.



Star Wars said:


> @T-Rex Siege can't be broken until you take over the Water treatment plant and the Military Academy, until then the Siege will still remain and supplies will be unable to pass through.
> 
> So far Rebels seems to have lost the momentum and its a Battle of Attrition...


You do realize there are roads through Ramouseh, right? Unlike regime's "supply route" through Mallah which doesn't exist yet.
And if you believe rebels lost momentum, you are truely deluded.

All Assadists, please call a therapist and schedule a few appointments. You will need multiple over what's to happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> Aleppo Siege is now officially over. Rebels have taken over most (if not all) of the Ramouseh artillery base and most (if not all) of Ramouseh district itself. Furthermore, rebels have taken over Amriyah, Tel al Jamiyat, and Tel al Mahrouqat. The cement factory is currently being attacked and inshallah liberation of Aleppo entirely will come soon.
> 
> 
> You do realize there are roads through Ramouseh, right? Unlike regime's "supply route" through Mallah which doesn't exist yet.
> And if you believe rebels lost momentum, you are truely deluded.
> 
> All Assadists, please call a therapist and schedule a few appointments. You will need multiple over what's to happen soon.



Dude......Calm down, if your reports are true the Siege is only Symbolically over, that too for the moment. The Battle will go on for the next few days with attacks and counter attacks. As i said earlier, its not really over until the water treatment plant and the Military Academy is taken....


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> Dude......Calm down, if your reports are true the Siege is only Symbolically over, that too for the moment. The Battle will go on for the next few days with attacks and counter attacks. As i said earlier, its not really over until the water treatment plant and the Military Academy is taken....


Eat your words later on this week is all I'm going to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> Eat your words later on this week is all I'm going to say.



Stop being so Emotional, A counter Attack will Happen weather it will succeed or not is another question all together. But its common sense...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> Stop being so Emotional, A counter Attack will Happen weather it will succeed or not is another question all together. But its common sense...


Sure, whatever you say. You're clearly insinuating it will somehow succeed. God willing it will not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> Sure, whatever you say. You're clearly insinuating it will somehow succeed. God willing it will not.



lol, you seriously think the Tiger forces and the Iraqi militia are going to run around playing Pokemon ? The Battle field is very fluid right now, Everything will be clear once the Battle is over.... probably in the next few hours...


----------



## Madali

The siege is now apparently symbolically broken. A huge boost for rebels morale and a hit for SAA's recent success. 

Now let's see how SAA counters this. If they don'tdo anything major, it will devastating for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

well this sucks


----------



## Star Wars

CBU-105 said:


> well this sucks



Hopefully there won't be a massacre as promised by FH


----------



## Dr.Thrax

With the capture of the artillery school, two types of artillery have been added to the rebel arsenal:
- M1938 122mm (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/122_mm_howitzer_M1938_(M-30))









- 180mm S-23 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/180_mm_gun_S-23)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Here some reasons for Assadist epic fail:

1) Their best troops are in the north of Aleppo exhausted after months of battles over a farm.
2) They also believed their own fairy tales that they killed 100500 rebels in Malah and destroyed 10000 rebel tanks.
3) Since Malah escape route is open Assadists in South dont have much motivation to protect that path.
4) South Aleppo is almost entirely populated by low quality Nijaba Iraqi thugs who dont really want to die for Assad in foreign land.
5) They relied on Russian CAS, but RuAF is nowhere near to Western air forces.
6) Overall euphoria after encirclement + they planned to celebrate Syrian army day on 1st August.
7) Rebels managed to unite secular and Islamist groups as in case of Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

Amazing how the rebel alliance was ready to commit an entire month for the offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.alalam.ir/live

Al-Alam news channel denies breaking the seige of Aleppo by broadcasting live stream from Al-Ramouseh

So finally RUAF arrive, better late than never

So the news about the Siege being broken ended up being a twitter Psyops,,,

@Madali @CBU-105 you were right somewhat, Massive counter attack by SAA right now, reports that Rebels are retreating from Armament complex...

Its a ping pong match in Aleppo today, no one is holding positions. Attack ,retreat, attack, retreat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

There are conflicting reports, so let's wait and see. Either way conflict will see any significant developments, this isn't significant either. Even if they find way to eastern Aleppo, then they will get orders from Saudi/US/Jordanian backers to implement cease fire or focus on attacking ISIS north. The offensive has partially succeeded because terrain, it isn't so populated, also because equipment, man power, and moral support from parts of Arab and Muslim world, that donate money to them freely, which US and EU doesn't prosecute you over. However, if you're a Palestinian who donates money to Hamas, which is a much more legitimate and non-radical movement that is defending it's land, you're gonna get jail time. 

It's really how odd how Western media is publishing narrative that the rebels are besieged, when it's actually the government under attack by militias and besieged by them, and the government forces are only taking back their lands. It's also odd that support AQ groups, and many other Islamist groups are way more Islamist than Palestinian groups, yet if Hamas attempted breaking the siege of Gaza, all hell would break loose, the Arab Saudi state Salafi clerics will condemn Hamas, the whole Arab world would to, the whole NATO would provide emergency support to Israel and support killing 20,000 Palestinians if not more in the process. 

This is why I don't trust militias that are being supported by two faced neocon conservatives around the world. And Arab/Muslim state clerics that are very hypocritical. I'll wait until better people come along.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Reports that Artillery Academy is completely under control of SAA again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Star Wars said:


> Reports that Artillery Academy is completely under control of SAA again....



All reports, even independent ones, suggest fighting is still ongoing in Aleppo areas and no siege has been broken. It's going to be short lived, but overall status quo will remain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

There are a few boys here (the usual suspects) that are getting massive boners from Al-Quida affiliates supposedly making gains. Even if a few areas were taken such as artillery base, it does not mean Aleppo is taken. It is almost guaranteed that the "rebels" took much higher casualties while pushing their offensive. It's hard not to take higher casualties when attacking fortified troops backed at least partially by armor and air support. One wounder a how long they can sustain these losses?


As long as the SAA can prevent a full encirclement by leaving that gap in the southwest open then they can send reinforcements and logistical support. The "rebels" win or lose are going to be taking a pounding by the RuAF.

The massive suicidal attacks by the terrorists makes some sense but at the same time it was irrational. They would be better off cutting off the SAA and making a full encirclement and then concentrating powerful breakthroughs in the SAA weakest areas but instead they attack the most fortified possitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Falcon29 said:


> All reports, even independent ones, suggest fighting is still ongoing in Aleppo areas and no siege has been broken. It's going to be short lived, but overall status quo will remain.



As expected The Tiger came to the rescue.................................again....

@ptldM3 The Al-Ramouseh Battle only took place on twitter from the looks of it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> As expected The Tiger came to the rescue.................................again....
> 
> @ptldM3 The Al-Ramouseh Battle only took place on twitter from the looks of it....



I don't think it's true. How can they retake the base so fast?

If true, then it means the war can be finished in 2 days of there were more units like them.


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> I don't think it's true. How can they retake the base so fast?
> 
> If true, then it means the war can be finished in 2 days of there were more units like them.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761972922952974336

multiple reports say the same thing...


----------



## Dr.Thrax

lol @ all of you saying siege was never broken and SAA retook everything...
I'm sure those reports are "true." And will be proven wrong by JaF once again in a few hours, just like the reports from yday that JaF never entered the base.

FYI: Hamdaniyah and Salahudeen districts are military zones now. Phase 4 begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> I don't think it's true. How can they retake the base so fast?
> 
> If true, then it means the war can be finished in 2 days of there were more units like them.



They have allocated 5000 nutjob terrorists to a very small area, using suicide vehicles (their main weapon), tanks, BMPs and literally everything they have. It's their maximum power, so it's natural if they make some gains. However, 2 things should be noted: They have suffered very high casualties plus significant loss of equipment, and that situation now is pretty dusty, no conclusions can be made and it's not proved as of now that siege has been broken. Coming days shall determine the fate of this battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> They have allocated 5000 nutjob terrorists to a very small area, using suicide vehicles (their main weapons), tanks, BMPs and literally everything they have. It's their maximum power, so it's natural if they make some gains. However, 2 things should be noted: They have suffered very high casualties a and also loss of equipment, and that sitaution now is pretty dusty, no conclusions can be made and it's not proved as of now that siege has been broken Coming days shall determine the fate of this battle.



Songs will be sung about this Battle by future generations....


----------



## Malik Alashter

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Amazing how the rebel alliance was ready to commit an entire month for the offensive.


It's a war of wills don't think these terrorists do all that without help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## Madali

This is a from a rebel tweet "Sunna Army Spoils list: 20 Tanks - 7 BMP's - 10 120-130 Artillery pieces and 4 warehouses full of ammunition."

Obviously this is untrue. 20 tanks is an insane number. They are either completely lying or they are nonfunctioning tanks.

But what one can gain from such a tweet us that the situation must be so bleak for the rebels for them to tell their fighters "See! It was totally worth it!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Almayadeen from Ramoussah 40 MINs ago


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761971019510849538

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> This is a from a rebel tweet "Sunna Army Spoils list: 20 Tanks - 7 BMP's - 10 120-130 Artillery pieces and 4 warehouses full of ammunition."
> 
> Obviously this is untrue. 20 tanks is an insane number. They are either completely lying or they are nonfunctioning tanks.
> 
> But what one can gain from such a tweet us that the situation must be so bleak for the rebels for them to tell their fighters "See! It was totally worth it!"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761982007173873664


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> This is a from a rebel tweet "Sunna Army Spoils list: 20 Tanks - 7 BMP's - 10 120-130 Artillery pieces and 4 warehouses full of ammunition."
> 
> Obviously this is untrue. 20 tanks is an insane number. They are either completely lying or they are nonfunctioning tanks.
> 
> But what one can gain from such a tweet us that the situation must be so bleak for the rebels for them to tell their fighters "See! It was totally worth it!"




Well years ago, long before the Russian intervention in Syria "rebels" made a claim that they killed a Russian general, the rebels made fake ID cards that were supposed to belong to the Russian general then they made an illaborate video detailing exactly how they ambushed the general. The generals family seen this in the news and and so did the general which was retired and in Russia. He came on television to disprove the terrorist story. Moral of the story, these terrorists are full of crap.

Al-Nusra fighters (or whatever these goat lovers want to call themselves) are apparently "fighting for their homes". Anyone else notice something out of place?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Rebels have taken cement factory.





Ansar al Deen advancing in Ramouseh:





Approximate Ghanimah from the base (doesn't include things like 1 2S1 Gvozdika and 1 BM-21):
- 20 tanks (T-55 mostly, stored)
- 7 BMPs
- 10 artillery pieces (122mm M1938 M-30 and 180mm S-23)
- 4 ammo warehouses

Rebels now in Hamdaniyah:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> Approximate Ghanimah from the base (doesn't include things like 1 2S1 Gvozdika and 1 BM-21):
> - 20 tanks (T-55 mostly, stored)
> - 7 BMPs
> - 10 artillery pieces (122mm M1938 M-30 and 180mm S-23)
> - 4 ammo warehouses



They also claimed 60+ Vehicles by the way.....................................................


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> They also claimed 60+ Vehicles by the way.....................................................


That's regime claim that rebels lost 60 vehicles. LOL
Rebels must have an infinite supply of vehicles then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Dr.Thrax said:


> That's regime claim that rebels lost 60 vehicles. LOL
> Rebels must have an infinite supply of vehicles then



nops, lots of Pro Rebels were claiming 60 vehicles on twitter


----------



## Mrc

http://news.sky.com/story/rebels-claim-to-break-regime-siege-in-aleppo-10525465

although I keep away from this thread, but thought u guys might want to see this


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Star Wars said:


> nops, lots of Pro Rebels were claiming 60 vehicles on twitter


Haven't seen that claim yet

This is from yesterday, HalabToday interview with *pro-regime, pro-Assad civilians*:


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761990725386903554

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Madali said:


> This is a from a rebel tweet "Sunna Army Spoils list: 20 Tanks - 7 BMP's - 10 120-130 Artillery pieces and 4 warehouses full of ammunition."
> 
> Obviously this is untrue. 20 tanks is an insane number. They are either completely lying or they are nonfunctioning tanks.
> 
> But what one can gain from such a tweet us that the situation must be so bleak for the rebels for them to tell their fighters "See! It was totally worth it!"


You do realize this is the third largest base in Aleppo and one of the largest in Syria, right? It had multiple warehouses. It's size of a unviersity.

STEP news (the most reliable map makers, only post confirmed claims) show rebel gains during entire offensive:






Ramouseh supply road:





Captured BMP. Don't even say this is not the road.
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.154811&lon=37.128496&z=19&m=b

Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Alhamdullah the siege of Aleppo is over, those who still think the communist Russia is a superpower must think over and watch how pathetically they couldn't impose a siege on rebels with light weapons. Russia must withdraw from Syria to save its reputation from being humiliated again, or let them stay because they are not making any major difference. Syrian rebels can defeat all these communist terrorists, Assadist Shabiha and Khomeinist mutaa mercenaries by themselves. 

A map of the sit in Halab, Filaq Al-Sham confirmed that the cement factory معمل الاسمنت has been liberated











We receive congrats on #مبروك_فك_حصار_حلب

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Actually, quick correction: Rebels didn't capture cement factory, they meant factories south of Ramouseh, which itself is confirmed by video/picture evidence and geolocation. Cement factory will come soon, however.

Update: (Unconfirmed reports) that Rebels have taken the last part of the Ramouseh artillery base, the Airforce arts school. Siege now firmly broken with rebels having taken this base and Ramouseh, further gains will be made to solidify the supply route, and capture Aleppo proper.
Reports could be confirmed soon.

Green and red are pre-offensive frontlines in Ramouseh. Green cameras are the southernmost points where rebels have been geolocated from the videos and pictures they have shown.





Update #2: Unconfirmed reports are now confirmed. Rebels hold all of Ramouseh artillery base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Map confirmed by footage:






Here what I wrote right before the rebel offensive:



500 said:


> There is no need in heavy weapons or NATO. Assad position in Aleppo is very fragile. He has zero support there. It is something like Iblib. For years it looked like Assad fortress and then rebels took the entire city in couple days.



Even I did not believe rebels would break the siege, but I knew that Assad in Aleppo is stationed on feet of clay.






http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.164908&lon=37.126080&z=17&m=b






While rebels chase Assadists in S. Aleppo Russian air force is bombing civvies in Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alarabi

Almayadeen pro-Assad terrorists media has confirmed that Assad Shabihah withdraws from many positions in SW Aleppo to Syrian rebels. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762019555480858624
Ahmad Shalash pro-Assad shbihah ASKING A QUESTION:
Were Russians with us in Aleppo?







communist terrorists and Assadist Shabihah started to accuse each other after Syrian rebels broke the siege. The Iranian mercenaries are still waiting for Mahdi and in a big shock after what just happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Project 4202

alarabi said:


> Alhamdullah the siege of Aleppo is over, those who still think the communist Russia is a superpower must think over and watch how pathetically they couldn't impose a siege on rebels with light weapons. Russia must withdraw from Syria to save its reputation from being humiliated again, or let them stay because *they are not making any major difference.*




hahaha for 5 years you goats have been trying to topple Assad and you can't even though you outnumber him 2 to 1 in battlefield, your goat pricenes come to Moscow every now an then trying make a deal with us to stop supporting assad ?

Oh yeah no not making a difference at all.

and please lets not speak of humiliations lol you hire foreign fighters to fight a war with you right on your border LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Project 4202 said:


> hahaha for 5 years you goats have been trying to topple Assad and you can't even though you outnumber him 2 to 1 in battlefield, your goat pricenes come to Moscow every now an then trying make a deal with us to stop supporting assad ?
> 
> Oh yeah no not making a difference at all.
> 
> and please lets not speak of humiliations lol you hire foreign fighters to fight a war with you right on your border LOL




Go easy on him, he still thinks Russia is communist. Let the Saudi celebrate and gloat over Al-Quida affiliated apes supposedly making gains. It's all he has, the Saudis are, after all, getting beat down in Yemen and even on their own soil. Saudi military bases in their own country keep getting hit and raided by peasants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Project 4202 said:


> hahaha for 5 years you goats have been trying to topple Assad and you can't even though you outnumber him 2 to 1 in battlefield, your goat pricenes come to Moscow every now an then trying make a deal with us to stop supporting assad ?
> 
> Oh yeah no not making a difference at all.
> 
> and please lets not speak of humiliations lol you hire foreign fighters to fight a war with you right on your border LOL



Yeah you're not making any major difference, Syrian rebels have proven that today. You even couldn't control and secure a plan you've been working on for 8 months. They destroyed all your Shia mercenaries in Aleppo with humble weapons.
You still stuck in your communist mindset which makes you militarily retards and have no efficient techniques to go on overseas operation.
Honestly, Russia is still weak and needs two more decades to compete. I'm wondering why a weak country such as yours still have a permanent chair in the UN. your communist country needs to topple its alcoholic Putin because he drives Russia to collapse economically and militarily. He thought Syria is another Crimean but hell no he still in shock and can't even send ground troops to Syria because it's gonna be another suicide like you did in Afghanistan.
Russia can't handle any military operation overseas the only operation you can do is that one in the isolated Crimean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762015827864522752
Claiming 5000 out of 10,000 Nausra fighters used for siege. If true, it really was do or die for them. Was SAA caught of guard?


----------



## Project 4202

alarabi said:


> Yeah you're not making any major difference, Syrian rebels have proven that today. You even couldn't control and secure a plan you've been working on for 8 months. They destroyed all your Shia mercenaries in Aleppo with humble weapons.
> You still stuck in your communist mindset which makes you militarily retards and have no efficient techniques to go on overseas operation.
> Honestly, Russia is still weak and needs two more decades to compete. I'm wondering why a weak country such as yours still have a permanent chair in the UN. your communist country needs to topple its alcoholic Putin because he drives Russia to collapse economically and militarily. He thought Syria is another Crimean but hell no he still in shock and can't even send ground troops to Syria because it's gonna be another suicide like you did in Afghanistan.
> Russia can't handle any military operation overseas the only operation you can do is that one in the isolated Crimean.




The fact that Assad is standing after 5 years despite all your efforts says it all !!!!!

You don't win this until Assad and his alawite government is completely gone, and if you can't we win very simple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> You still stuck in your communist mindset which makes you militarily retards and have no efficient techniques to go on overseas operation.





Coming from a Saudi 

Most military experts have praised what Russia has done. When Russia sent in soldiers to places like Palmyra the result was successful. As for communists being "military retards", you are a bit dumb, the Germans were always outflanked after 1943, the Soviets constantly tricked the German by making them think the Soviets would attack in different areas, thus the Germans would often weaken their own front just before they got attacked.







alarabi said:


> Honestly, Russia is still weak and needs two more decades to compete. I'm wondering why a weak country such as yours still have a permanent chair in the UN. your communist country needs to topple its alcoholic Putin because he drives Russia to collapse economically and militarily.






Russia was only providing some air support and with how close the Syrian army and civilians were what they did provide was limited, and they did not participate in fighting on the ground.


Please remind everyone again how Saudi Arabian bases in Saudi Arabia keep getting hit  With all the fancy toys Saudi Arabia has (which keeps getting blown up or captured) you still can't defeat peasants.








alarabi said:


> He thought Syria is another Crimean but hell no he still in shock and can't even send ground troops to Syria because it's gonna be another suicide like you did in Afghanistan.





They do have ground troops in Syria and they have lost less men in almost a year then Saudi Arabia has in a day fighting Yemen. This is why you need to hire mercinaries to protect your own soldiers. It's called being a bitch. All Saudi Arabia can do is spread terrorism and treat minorities and women like trash.


Stop derailing the thread. Go join your other Saudi brothers on jihad.com down there you can have all the fun you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Syrians in London celebrating





































So much for the surrender you drunk commie pig. To hell.






This monumental failure (once again) will be used as an excuse to kill more civilian Syrians by cowardly bombing residential areas from air. Their one and only job in Syria.

Why are they not bombing Daesh? Why are they not bombing Raqqah? A joke of an intervention.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Remaining Assadist-controlled areas of Aleppo:

اكاديمية الأسد





ثكنة هنانو






ثكنة طارق بن زياد





المخابرات الجوية






أمن الدولة






الامن العسكري حلب الجديدة






مطار حلب ومطار النيرب العسكري




ثكنة المهلب

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Project 4202

Saudi Military machine 



> “At night, the Houthis send donkeys with flashlights tied to their necks across the border. The Saudis start shooting at the donkeys and the Houthis attack them from the side.” Mohammed, a young Kuwaiti teacher, chuckles when he tells the story, which he heard from friends in Saudi Arabia. “They cannot win that war.”




https://chronicle.fanack.com/saudi-arabia/governance/saudi-arabias-war-in-yemen/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

قلعة حلب ومنها يتمقصف جميع احياء حلب بالمدفعية والراجمات

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

​*Syria’s warlords were nobodies. Now they are rich men with sex slaves*
_As Isis lose ground the other Islamist militias have a vested interest in keeping the civil war going_
Paul Wood




(Photo: Getty)
Paul Wood
6 August 2016
9:00 AM

The other day I was speaking to a Kurdish journalist who was held in Isis captivity for ten months. He and a colleague had had the bad luck to run into an Isis checkpoint in Syria. ‘How do you perform the midday prayer?’ they were asked after their car was waved to a halt. Unable to answer — they were not believers — they were immediately beaten around the head. Then one of the jihadis from the checkpoint was put into the back of their car and they were told to drive to the Isis base. The fighter had a pistol pointed at them the whole time, which was superfluous because he was also wearing a suicide belt. ‘Make a move and I’ll detonate myself,’ he said. ‘We’ll all die together.’

At the base, the emir, or commander, was so delighted to have two infidel prisoners that he got on to his radio to spread the good news. ‘All units, all units,’ he gleefully proclaimed: ‘We have two journalists. Thanks be to God.’ He ordered them to be handcuffed, blindfolded and taken to jail. It was the start of an ordeal of constant beatings and death threats that came to an end ten months later when the Kurds arranged a prisoner swap. Some time after they arrived in the cell, a new inmate joined them. It was the emir who had ordered their detention. It seems he had been declaring rich local Muslims to be infidels in order to steal their money — but had overplayed his hand and was now in his own jail.

The emir was a Syrian in his late twenties. When the revolution started he had volunteered for the Free Syrian Army. Next, he joined the al-Qaeda group in Syria, the Nusra Front. Finally, he defected to Isis, because they were closer to God, and because they gave him a car and a house. He spent his time in the cells abusing the other prisoners as infidels but mostly ‘all he wanted to talk about was girls’, said the Kurdish journalist. The emir’s story has many familiar elements: the journey from the FSA, through Nusra, to Isis; the greed and corruption of many in the revolution, including those who profess religious motives; and the risible hypocrisy — hilariously exposed by the emir’s sex-obsessed prison talk — of those wrapping themselves in a black flag to dictate the morals of others.

Many Islamic State fighters joined up because Isis were the strongest, richest and most successful group. But now that they look like losers, the defections are gathering pace, hastening the collapse of the ‘Caliphate’ predicted in this magazine in January and which may be starting to happen now. The latest loss is the important town of Manbij. The battle is still going on, but commanders of the advancing Kurdish forces say Isis fighters are shaving off their beards and trying to slip away among groups of refugees. Some have even been captured dressed as women. Only a month ago, according to local activists, Isis had publicly executed a whole family, including two children, for trying to flee.

Of course, even after the caliphate is gone, the so-called Islamic State’s jihad against the West will continue. In fact, as I wrote here in January, its death throes will be marked by more killing in the West, though it seems that the recent horrific attacks in France and Germany were the work of (possibly deranged) individuals, and only later claimed by the Isis leadership. Syria’s war without end will go on, too, because Isis occupies only one corner of a crowded battlefield. Earlier this year, a think-tank produced a handy graphic designed to explain the Syrian conflict. Different coloured lines showed who’s killing whom, who’s arming which side, and whose money keeps the war ticking along. It looked like the world’s most complicated cat’s cradle; it was also reminiscent of a circular firing squad.

The conflict grows steadily more complicated. Take the American offer to Russia of an alliance to carry out joint bombing raids against Nusra, that is to bomb al-Qaeda in Syria. Nusra then cunningly changed their name and announced they were severing the link to al-Qaeda. Many US officials think that is a con. But if the Americans do go ahead and bomb, it will be another example of the United States literally fighting on both sides of the war. Russian military sources recently said one of their helicopters in Syria had been shot down by an American TOW missile. It was supposedly fired by Isis — if so, it’s not clear how they got hold of it — but any of the rebel groups might have launched it. Russia is killing them in large numbers, along with even larger numbers of civilians, as part of its effort to keep President Assad in power.

American policy is still, officially, to depose President Assad. But if they join Russia in targeting the most effective anti-regime rebels, the group formerly known as Nusra, then the Russians will have more bombs left over to drop on the other rebels, the ones the Americans support. The madness extends further. The US airstrikes support the Kurdish militia in Syria, the YPG, because it is the most effective force against Isis. Yet the YPG is in a tacit alliance with the regime, and has found itself in skirmishes with the Arab rebels backed by the Americans. Both are now in a race to occupy territory vacated by Isis fighters as they retreat in northern Syria. And as the US-backed YPG moves through the north, it has come under artillery fire from Turkey, America’s Nato ally. Meanwhile, in the fight against Isis in Iraq, the US finds itself acting as the air force for Shia militias funded and directed by Iran.

It is not just the US that suffers from strategic incoherence. For years, Turkey let Isis keep safehouses and operate rat-lines for volunteers and supplies across its Syrian border. Isis were fighting the Kurds and Turkey’s logic, presumably, was that the jihadis would keep Kurdish nationalism in check. But now Isis suicide bombers are blowing themselves up in Turkey and there may be thousands of jihadi ‘sleepers’ in the country, according to one intelligence source. The Kurds in Syria have anyway managed to establish something that looks very much like their own state, encouraging a resurgence of the bitter conflict between Turkey and its Kurds across the border. (After last month’s failed coup, the Turkish military and security services are now occupied with internal matters rather than their fight with Isis or the Kurds.)

Starting, or escalating, a war with Turkey made no sense at all from the Islamic State’s point of view. Isis is believed to have carried out five to seven attacks in Turkey. The lesson of Afghanistan, and many other conflicts, is that it is almost impossible to defeat an insurgent group that has a rear safe area — yet this is exactly what Isis has denied itself in bringing the war to Turkish soil. It made no sense, either, for Isis to sacrifice so many of its fighters to the battle with Nusra. They have almost identical ideologies — indeed they were one organisation before they split — yet their side-war has often been bloody enough to overshadow the struggle with the regime.

Nusra, as it used to call itself, is coming out on top. According to some reports it has gained 3,000 to 4,000 recruits in northern Syria since spring. This is part of the reason the US proposed an attack, though it’s less than a year since the ex-CIA director and Afghanistan commander General David Petraeus was arguing that elements of Nusra could be peeled off to fight Isis alongside the Americans. If the US bombs now, that is likely to drive Nusra back to al-Qaeda.

The other big beneficiary of the current mess is President Assad. Increasingly, there are moves to rehabilitate him as the alternative to rule by the jihadis. For a long time it has been an article of faith among the dwindling numbers of the ‘moderate’ opposition that Assad incubated the jihadi movement, creating the enemy he needed to unite his own people and win international support. This was in fact exactly what had happened, the commander of one of the biggest Salafi rebel groups in Syria, told me once. He had been in prison before the uprising. He and his cellmates all went on to important leadership positions in Isis, Nusra, and other jihadi groups. They were all freed within weeks of street protests against the regime getting under way.

Some say all this is America’s fault. Firstly, at the start of the conflict, President Obama declared that Assad should go, encouraging many in the uprising to think they had a superpower ally and so victory was inevitable. Secondly, the US then failed to intervene decisively — letting Saudi and Kuwaiti donors put their imprint on the emerging armed groups. People in rebel-held areas did turn to the jihadis in 2013 when the Americans failed to bomb the regime, as President Obama had threatened after the chemical attacks outside Damascus. But the character of the armed uprising was always Islamist, or at least Islamic. The battle cry of every single armed group I met in about a dozen trips inside Syria was not ‘Democracy’ but ‘God is great’. This is one reason why a US training scheme produced ‘only four or five’ rebel fighters despite spending half a billion dollars, as an embarrassed general admitted to Congress last year. (Yes, those figures are correct.)

The US could not have changed the nature of the uprising, though it could perhaps have nudged it in a more moderate direction. This is clearly not going to happen while Obama sees out the last months of his presidency —but even a more engaged US president would struggle with the forces driving the conflict. All sides in the war have been corrupted and degraded by fighting it. Last month there was a report that the US-backed Noureddine Zinki Brigade in Aleppo had beheaded a 12-year-old boy in front of cheering bystanders. The child was said to have been captured while fighting for a pro-regime militia.

Syria’s agony will go on, not just because of big power politics but, more importantly, because so many rebel leaders had nothing — were nothing — before the war and now have everything. One brigade commander made bricks in the sun for a living and now drives a BMW. Two Yazidi sisters told me that the ‘emir’ who bought them as sex slaves had been the village odd job man, who used to beg their father for work. The emir who captured the Kurdish journalist may have ended up in jail, but there are many more like him, for whom war is a business. And business is good.

_Paul Wood has spent four years covering the Syrian war for the BBC._


----------



## 500

Assadist master and commander captured in Ramusah:











Yesterday Syrians also liberated Amriyah from Nijaba thugs:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Two more members of kharjis group eliminated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

50+ Rebels dead in Latakia Ambush

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Star Wars said:


> @T-Rex Siege can't be broken until you take over the Water treatment plant and the Military Academy, until then the Siege will still remain and supplies will be unable to pass through.
> 
> So far Rebels seems to have lost the momentum and its a Battle of Attrition...


*
Well, I think you got the truth of the matter today. As usual, you were denying the fact yesterday.*



Star Wars said:


> 50+ Rebels dead in Latakia Ambush


*
Doesn't matter, they have won the battle for Aleppo against all odds.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

@500

I haven't been following the news so I have some questions:

1) Who is winning the war? Who hold more lands? Assad regime or opposition?

2) How long do you think the war will last? Is Bashar capable of ruling for another 2-3 years?

3) Which opposition group hold the most territories? Are they advancing these days?

4) Is Russia still involved on ground/air or have they stopped?

5) Are the opposition united? Is there 100s of them like 3 years ago or have they unified under one leadership?


----------



## Star Wars

T-Rex said:


> *Doesn't matter, they have won the battle for Aleppo against all odds.*



The Battle isn't won until end of next week.....



T-Rex said:


> *Well, I think you got the truth of the matter today. As usual, you were denying the fact yesterday.
> .*



They still can't supply the other side of Aleppo so the Siege technically still exists...


----------



## Serpentine

T-Rex said:


> *Doesn't matter, they have won the battle for Aleppo against all odds.*



There is no odds here. 5000-7000 heavily armed and trained terrorists in 22 groups (hundreds of foreigners included) poured in a small area using various suicide trucks and took it with very huge casualties. It was literally their ultimate power they could gather in one place, the most powerful one in 5 years. This is an intense urban warfare, it's natural to gain or lose land. If it was any other regular army in the world (except few exceptions), I bet they wouldn't resist even a day if they had encountered such force out of nowhere. U.S forces were screwed in Iraq's Fallujah and and other cities where merely some hundreds of AQ terrorists were resisting (the same ones fighting in Syria now).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> There is no odds here. 5000-7000 heavily armed and trained terrorists in 22 groups (hundreds of foreigners included) poured in a small area using various suicide trucks and took it with very huge casualties.This is an intense urban warfare, it's natural to gain or lose land. If it was any other regular army in the world (except few exceptions), I bet they wouldn't resist even a day.



I don't mind the retreat as long as the Siege is still technically closed, looks like more SAA units are entering the area. Would be nice for a counter attack along the rear of the advancing Rebel coloums. Strange situation, both northern Aleppo and Eastern Aleppo under Siege. Both Siegeing each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> There is no odds here. 5000-7000 heavily armed and trained terrorists in 22 groups (hundreds of foreigners included) poured in a small area using various suicide trucks and took it with very huge casualties. It was literally their ultimate power they could gather in one place, the most powerful one in 5 years. This is an intense urban warfare, it's natural to gain or lose land. If it was any other regular army in the world (except few exceptions), I bet they wouldn't resist even a day if they had encountered such force out of nowhere. U.S forces were screwed in Iraq's Fallujah and and other cities where merely some hundreds of AQ terrorists were resisting (the same ones fighting in Syria now).




*The rebels have no air support the way assadists enjoy Russian air power and not much heavy weapons like tanks and artillery and still you think that it isn't a great achievement for the rebels. Actually when people are blinded by hatred they fail to acknowledge gains made by their enemies, not that it makes any difference on the ground, it only shows the mentality of those who cannot see beyond their hatred. A few days back @500 said something and I wanted you to reply to him but you never did and presume you didn't because he was telling the truth,*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> @500
> 
> I haven't been following the news so I have some questions:
> 
> 1) Who is winning the war? Who hold more lands? Assad regime or opposition?
> 
> 2) How long do you think the war will last? Is Bashar capable of ruling for another 2-3 years?
> 
> 3) Which opposition group hold the most territories? Are they advancing these days?
> 
> 4) Is Russia still involved on ground/air or have they stopped?
> 
> 5) Are the opposition united? Is there 100s of them like 3 years ago or have they unified under one leadership?


Thanks for questions.

1) Assad was rapidly losing till spring 2013, when Hezbollah and Iraqis came in. Since then its a stalemate with some minor oscillations.
2) Assad can easily stay for other 2-3 years and more.There are 2 major factors: Russia and Iran support of Assad and US. Its pretty clear now that Russia and Iran are going to support Assad till the end, despite sever economic crises in their countries. On the other hand hard to tell what US will going to do. Obama policy was to prolong the war. Trump will be better for Assad, Hillary for rebels, but I dont expect too radical change in US policies either.
3) The strongest group is Islamic Front (Ahrar al Sham and Army of Islam). They dominate North and Ghouta. In Daraa secular are strong.
4) Russia puled out half of its air force in March, including all workhorse Su-25. Seems they also ran out of guided bombs. They increased helicopter use, but helicopters carry very little ammo and are vulnerable (Russia lost 8 helicoters out of 24).
5) Quite united. They learned to operate alltogether in Idlib 2015 offensives. Jund al-Aqsa is out of rebel coaltion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *The rebels have no air support the way assadists enjoy Russian air power and not much heavy weapons like tanks and artillery and still you think that it isn't a great achievement for the rebels. Actually when people are blinded by hatred they fail to acknowledge gains made by their enemies, not that it makes any difference on the ground, it only shows the mentality of those who cannot see beyond their hatred. A few days back @500 said something and I wanted you to reply to him but you never did and presume you didn't because he was telling the truth,*





You are regergitating the same crap @500 says. Which in 95% Time he is wrong.


Here is 1 video with countless tanks and IFVs. There is many more fresh videos I can post with more armor. From all the videos I have seen the jihadists have dozens of armored vehicles.







Also since when was Al-Quida considered rebels? At 3:25 there is a massive suicide truck bomb. Nice tactic Isis uses btw. Poor "rebels" dozens of tanks and IFV, suicide trucks and thousands of fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> There is no odds here. 5000-7000 heavily armed and trained terrorists in 22 groups (hundreds of foreigners included) poured in a small area using various suicide trucks and took it with very huge casualties. It was literally their ultimate power they could gather in one place, the most powerful one in 5 years. This is an intense urban warfare, it's natural to gain or lose land. If it was any other regular army in the world (except few exceptions), I bet they wouldn't resist even a day if they had encountered such force out of nowhere. U.S forces were screwed in Iraq's Fallujah and and other cities where merely some hundreds of AQ terrorists were resisting (the same ones fighting in Syria now).


1) Rebels massed 50000-700000 heavily armed TIRARISTS (those who attack Iranian puppy soldiers are TIRARITS, dont mix with freedom fighters who blow up markets and buses) to 1 inch front.

2) Poor Assad and his allies dont have any artillery or air force so they could not attack such a huge rebel concentration on 1 inch spot.

3) Rebels lost Qintillion in Malah, then they lost Zillion in Hikma, then Qadrillion in 1070 project, Tredecillion in artillery school and Octoqunitillion in Ramusah.

4) Glorious SAA had only 3 lightly injured in Malah and 2 lightly injured in South Aleppo. Nevertheless rebels who lost Nuptoquaricetatrillion somehow managed to bring reserves, while glorious SAA could not. Apparently glorious SAA was busy feeding little kids and old women. Rebels must be condemned for such a treason!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> You are regergitating the same crap @500 says. Which in 95% he is wrong wrong.
> 
> 
> Here is 1 video with countless tanks and IFVs. There is many more fresh videos I can post with more armor. From all the videos I have seen the jihadists have dozens of armored vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since when was Al-Quida considered rebels?


*
Okay, I get it, the rebels have dozens of T-55s and hundreds of what looks like a homemade canister thrower. As you claim @500 is indeed a liar and you, an eternal source of truth! Are you happy now? BTW, when are you going to show us the pictures of the rebels flying the F-22 aka raptors against the poorly armed and starving assadists? Give us a fvcking break, will you?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You are regergitating the same crap @500 says. Which in 95% Time he is wrong.
> 
> 
> Here is 1 video with countless tanks and IFVs. There is many more fresh videos I can post with more armor. From all the videos I have seen the jihadists have dozens of armored vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since when was Al-Quida considered rebels? At 3:25 there is a massive suicide truck bomb. Nice tactic Isis uses btw. Poor "rebels" dozens of tanks and IFV, suicide trucks and thousands of fighters.


Rebels are super heavily armed!!!!! Look!!!!! They have 5 self made rockets and 2 truck bombs!!!!! Thats way more powerful than 6th fleet of USA!!!! No wonder that poor Assad and Iranains ran away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*West won’t go to war over Syria*
Robert Fisk — Updated a day ago


As armed rebels – “terrorists” in the eyes of the Syrian government – tighten their grip on the country, at one stage holding 60 percent of the land, government troops hit back, seizing control of the main roads and laying siege to major towns.

President Bashar al Assad, supported by Russia, accuses foreign powers of assisting his rebel enemies.

There are massacres by both sides. Some NGOs fear for the tens of thousands of civilians trapped amid the fighting, while Western powers threaten to strike at the dictator unless he abides by a humanitarian ceasefire.

Sound familiar? Of course. I’m describing Kosovo in 1998, the year before Nato launched its war against Slobodan Milosevic’s regime in Serbia.

The Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA) – assisted and advised, as we now know, by the CIA – was threatening to seize all of Kosovo, the Serbian province in which Milosevic’s regime had long committed human rights abuses and ethnic murder against its Muslim majority. Milosevic accused Albania of sending weapons into Kosovo with the help of Western powers. All true.

The difference between then and now is that, in 1998, the Western powers were itching for a war with Serbia. Today, those same Western nations will do anything to avoid going to war with Syria.

For Albania, of course, read Turkey. For Milosevic, read Assad. For the KLA, read the Free Syrian Army, Jabhat al Nusra or the militant Islamic State (IS) or any of the other outfits which we either love or hate in Syria.

But it’s worth remembering how much the humiliation of Bosnia was driving the West to war in Serbia. And it’s not, I fear, by chance that a UN official (widely quoted and, as usual, anonymous) said this week: “Aleppo is the new Srebrenica.” Good sound bite; bad history.

Aleppo’s tragedy is unique and terrible and totally different from the massacre at Bosnia’s Srebrenica _ the massacre of more than 8,000 Muslims by Christian Serb militia in 1995 while Western UN troops watched and did nothing.

In Aleppo, Sunni militias are fighting largely Sunni soldiers of the Syrian army, whose Alawite leader is supported by Hezbollah militiamen and Iran. Only three years ago, the same Sunni militiamen were besieging the surrounded Syrian army’s western enclave of Aleppo and firing shells and mortars into the sector where hundreds of thousands of civilians lived under government control.

Now the Syrian government’s forces are surrounding the Sunni militiamen in the eastern enclave of Aleppo and firing shells and mortars – and dropping bombs and explosives – into the sector where hundreds of thousands of civilians live under rebel control.

The first siege didn’t elicit many tears from the satellite channel lads and lassies. The second siege comes with oceans of tears.

Since 2011, the West has been demanding the departure, overthrow or death of Bashar al Assad, blaming him for 90 per cent or 95 per cent, or – the latest figure I’ve heard – 98 per cent of the 300,000 civil war deaths, or 350,000 deaths or – again, the latest figure I’ve heard – 400,000 deaths. And before you dismiss this as a cynical game of statistics, let me add that I suspect the real death toll may be more than 450,000.

But if the West is correct, then Assad’s forces have killed well over 400,000 of the dead – which is odd when the fatalities among the Syrian army alone come to well over 60,000 – a military secret, but a real statistic which the government does not wish to make public.

And if the West’s figures are correct, then the rebels – including the horrific IS, whom we want to destroy, and the horrid Nusra whom we probably want to destroy, and the kindly Free Syrian Army and New Syrian Army and Syrian Democratic Forces, whom we like very much because they are Kalashnikov-toting “moderates” who want to destroy Assad – have killed, at most, only a few thousand of the war’s victims.

This is absurd. There are no “good guys” among the Syrian warlords; yet still, despite all the evidence, we want to find them. At the same time, we can’t really work out who the “bad guys” are.

Of course, IS – or the “so-called Islamic State” as the BBC likes to refer to them, for they are neither Islamic nor a state – must be liquidated. But the American-supplied and reinforced Syrian Democratic Forces – which are never referred to as “so-called” by the BBC, even though they are neither a force (since they rely on US air power), nor democratic (since they are not elected), nor Syrian (because they are largely Kurdish) – must be supported.

Having thus divided the cult-like evildoers of IS from the groupuscules of “moderates” – be they old Dave Cameron’s 70,000 ghost warriors or just CIA clones – we are having problems with the Nusra Front.

Because they hate Assad, but they also kill Christians, blow up churches, chop the heads off their enemies and do other rotten things which make it hard to like them, even though they are financed by Qatar – one of our wealthy “moderate” Arab Gulf allies – as opposed to Saudi Arabia, which still unofficially supports the horrific IS. And it’s the Nusra rebels who are now besieged in Aleppo, along with 300,000 civilians.

Trouble is that our wealthy American allies – who may or may not be “moderate”, depending on who wins the presidential election – are going to have two candidates who will go all out over the next three months to demand once more the destruction of Bashar al Assad.

We will not only be told all over again that his government is responsible for almost the entire death toll of the Syrian civil war, but that he maintains the cruelest torture chambers in the world. Yet I promise you that the US presidential contenders won’t remind Americans that, until a few years ago, they were happily dispatching dark-skinned folk of the Muslim faith (including two Canadians) to endure the horrors of those very same torture chambers via a “security” agreement with the Syrian government. Rendition, I think it was called.

PARALLELS: And the parallels with Kosovo? Well it’s Hollywood. A movie. A simple plot.

In 1998, we had to go to war to save the Muslims of Kosovo from the Hitler of Belgrade. In 2016, we are going to be urged to go to war with the Hitler of Damascus – although whom we are supposed to save this time is less clear. The Kurds? The armed “moderates”? The Syrian people – millions of whom now live outside Syria? IS? Surely not the latter.

Or will we be saving Saudi Arabia and Qatar from disintegrating under the pressure of the war they have been stoking in their neighbourhood?

No, unlike 1998, we will not go to war for Syria. In Kosovo, we bombed from the air until Milosevic was told by Yeltsin’s Russia that he was on his own. But Putin’s Russia is not going to tell Assad he’s on his own.

And besides, we don’t have Nato armies waiting on the Syrian border to invade the country if Assad surrendered. We used to have the Turks. Remember them? Wasn’t Nato’s most powerful army just itching to move into Syria on our behalf? Not any more, it’s not. And we all know why.

We can also forget “red lines”. Both sides in Syria have, I suspect, used gas and we didn’t go to war, even though we put all the blame on the regime. But we didn’t go to war for the Kurds when Saddam gassed them in 1988 – it became one of the smaller excuses for the Blair-Bush invasion of Iraq 15 years later.

And after suggesting the Russians have just dropped gas in Idlib province, you can be sure we’re not going to war with Moscow.

So amid the anguish of Syria’s people, let’s not offer more lies to the Arabs. We are not going to save Aleppo, even if the Assad government forces the rebels there to surrender (as they did in Homs, with scarcely a whimper from us). And I don’t think we are going to destroy Assad – indeed for several months before the US elections reached their climax, the “Assad-must-go” routine mysteriously faded away.

Yes, it’s time we stopped lying to the people of the Middle East. And it’s time we stopped lying to ourselves.

_By arrangement with The Independent_

_Published in Dawn, August 6th, 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1275649/west-wont-go-to-war-over-syria_


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Okay, I getting it, the rebels have dozens of T-55s and hundreds of what looks like a homemade canister thrower.
> 
> *


*



*
T-72s, T-55s and BMPs, TOWs, MANPADs, RPGs, heavy truck mounted guns, armored suicide vehicles, and mortars. Those canisters are propane canisters packed with explosives and they are fired at civilian neighborhoods. Quick blame the damage and deaths on Assadists and Russians.






*


T-Rex said:



As you claim @500 is indeed a liar and you, an eternal source of truth! Are you happy now? BTW, when are you going to show us the pictures of the rebels flying the F-22 aka raptors against the poorly armed and starving assadists?

Click to expand...

*

Yes he has made dozens of retarded claims. I always present proof that debunks him while he tries to tap dance around his blunders. One of his recent gold gems was that Russia has no aircraft with IR in Syria of course many aircraft they use do have have IR and when I posted screen shots of gun cameras from several aircraft his response was "it's a black and white photos" then I posted the actual video. I can name 15 dozen more comical fails from him but if you like you can continue buying into his delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> T-72s, T-55s and BMPs, TOWs, MANPADs, RPGs, heavy truck mounted guns,



*How many tanks do the rebels have? Why don't you give us a concrete figure since you're so well informed? Make up your mind whether you're going to keep the figure in hundreds or thousands. You haven't said anything about the rebel air power, will you please enlighten us, after all, you cannot have a truly formidable military force without an air force, can you?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Rebels are super heavily armed!!!!! Look!!!!! They have 5 self made rockets and 2 truck bombs!!!!! Thats way more powerful than 6th fleet of USA!!!! No wonder that poor Assad and Iranains ran away.


 

Stop being a troll. I have presented pictures and video of countless tanks and IFVs and you still deny. Not surprised since you never admit to being wrong. Everything you say is literally wrong. You still don't remember the Mig-29K fiasco? You were claiming there is no Mig-29ks practicing ram takeoffs from land or landing on land utilizing arresting cables. Again you blew your claim out of the water with pics and video.

Honestly when will you stop lying? You should see a professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> Stop being a troll. I have presented pictures and video of countless tanks and IFVs and you still deny. Not surprised since you never admit to being wrong. Everything you say is literally wrong. You still don't remember the Mig-29K fiasco? You were claiming there is no Mig-29ks practicing ram takeoffs from land or landing on land utilizing arresting cables. Again you blew your claim out of the water with pics and video.
> 
> Honestly when will you stop lying? You should see a professional.


*
The Syria conflict is not about whether a Mig-29 has IFR or not! Like a kid you keep repeating the Mig-29 business, that must have been the only time in your life when you felt like you had won the argument.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Stop being a troll. I have presented pictures and video of countless tanks and IFVs and you still deny. Not surprised since you never admit to being wrong. Everything you say is literally wrong. You still don't remember the Mig-29K fiasco? You were claiming there is no Mig-29ks practicing ram takeoffs from land or landing on land utilizing arresting cables. Again you blew your claim out of the water with pics and video.
> 
> Honestly when will you stop lying? You should see a professional.


I counted 4-5 lone tanks and 3-4 lone BMP. Thats not even a company. Either u lied or u cant count till 10.

As for MiG-29K case is already closed. They are not even near to IOC.


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *How many tanks do the rebels have? Why don't you give us a concrete figure since you're so well informed? Make up your mind whether you're going to keep the figure in hundreds or thousands. You haven't said anything about the rebel air power, will you please enlighten us, after all, you cannot have a truly formidable military force without an air force, can you?*





I don't know how many they have, it is impossible to say, unlike 500 I don't pull figured out of thin air. What we have is proof that they have substantial heavy armor, proof in video and photos. I posted just 1 video from yesterday and I can post 3 more videos. This is just what came to light, there is likely more heavy armor that never got filled or photographed and now it is highly probable that the "rebels" captured armor from the SAA. Moreover, there is destroyed armor.

If you want BS numbers you know who to ask but to throw out figures would be unprofessional.



T-Rex said:


> *The Syria conflict is not about whether a Mig-29 has IFR or not! Like a kid you keep repeating the Mig-29 business, that must have been the only time in your life when you felt like you had won the argument.*




That was just en example of the BS your pal 500 throws out. He lost every argument he has had, his latest claim was that Russia ran out of precision munitions. That claim is beyond proposterous and even the rebels were claiming that they were being hit with precision munitions at night......another fail. Or should we look at the claim he made prior to that of obvious MLRS which he claimed was a Russian cluster bomb. Again I busted him.


There is a reason why he got demoted on this forum.



500 said:


> I counted 4-5 lone tanks and 3-4 lone BMP. Thats not even a company. Either u lied or u cant count till 10.
> 
> As for MiG-29K case is already closed. They are not even near to IOC.




That was from that one video, I have many more fresh videos, not including the photos I posted several days ago. Or the videos you posted showing the terrorists using heavy armor. And of course like I said before photos and video will not give an accurate number of armor because it is not guaranteed that all the armor is video tapped or photographed.

Common sense is something you lack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> I don't know how many they have, it is impossible to say, unlike 500 I don't pull figured out of thin air. What we have is proof that they have substantial heavy armor, proof in video and photos.


*
Now you say that you don't know the exact figure but you have 'proof' that they have substantial number of tanks and artillery by looking at some photos! Could you please tell us how you figure out 'substantial' number of tanks or artillery just by looking at a photo, you know there is only so much a photo can capture? We're really interested in this method, perhaps it is another ground breaking invention by the assadists.*





ptldM3 said:


> If you want BS numbers you know who to ask but the throw out figures would be unprofessional.
> That was just en example of the BS your pal 500 throws out. He lost every argument.


*
Yes we know you are no BS analyst, you're a serious military expert. Now tell us why you are so quiet about the rebel air power. Again and again I ask you yet you are silent about it. It's a mystery, you know how important air power is in modern warfare, don't you? It literally makes or breaks a power unless those super mighty rebels in Syria have proven me wrong!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> That was from that one video, I have many more fresh videos, not including the photos I posted several days ago. Or the videos you posted showing the terrorists using heavy armor. And of course like I said before photos and video will not give an accurate number of armor because it is not guaranteed that all the armor is video tapped or photographed.
> 
> Common sense is something you lack.


That video is not one but compilation of many. There is not even a company of tanks (all captured from Assad, poorly maintained, with little ammo and never trained to operate as company) in that offensive.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) Rebels massed 50000-700000 heavily armed TIRARISTS (those who attack Iranian puppy soldiers are TIRARITS, dont mix with freedom fighters who blow up markets and buses) to 1 inch front.
> 
> 2) Poor Assad and his allies dont have any artillery or air force so they could not attack such a huge rebel concentration on 1 inch spot.
> 
> 3) Rebels lost Qintillion in Malah, then they lost Zillion in Hikma, then Qadrillion in 1070 project, Tredecillion in artillery school and Octoqunitillion in Ramusah.
> 
> 4) Glorious SAA had only 3 lightly injured in Malah and 2 lightly injured in South Aleppo. Nevertheless rebels who lost Nuptoquaricetatrillion somehow managed to bring reserves, while glorious SAA could not. Apparently glorious SAA was busy feeding little kids and old women. Rebels must be condemned for such a treason!



How old are you? 5? I won't spend more than these few seconds on your post.



T-Rex said:


> *The rebels have no air support the way assadists enjoy Russian air power and not much heavy weapons like tanks and artillery and still you think that it isn't a great achievement for the rebels. Actually when people are blinded by hatred they fail to acknowledge gains made by their enemies, not that it makes any difference on the ground, it only shows the mentality of those who cannot see beyond their hatred. A few days back @500 said something and I wanted you to reply to him but you never did and presume you didn't because he was telling the truth,*



Again... Fallujah showed how effective the strongest air force in the world was against hundreds of AQ terrorists. In urban warfare, it means almost nothing.

They do have tanks and many armored vehicles, you are wrong. Actually number of armored vehicles they used in the attack was much more than number of vehicles SAA used to defend.

I never fail to acknowledge progress for either side, I only refuse to accept that it was such a miracle they accomplished this. 7000 thousands of heavily armed and trained people attacked a relatively small area with anything they had at their disposal. It's not like they managed to this with 50 people to call it a miracle or something.

The reason why I don't reply to most of @500 posts is that I believe in this thread, he does nothing by trolling. He quotes most of my posts, but I only answer very few of them and I intend to do even less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> That video is not one but compilation of many. There is not even a company of tanks (all captured from Assad, poorly maintained, with little ammo and never trained to operate as company) in that offensive.



Just because they don't have a tank battalion, does not mean they are farmers with pitchforks.

You always do this. You go from one extreme to another.

Of course, Assad has a better military equipment over the rebels. I don't think anyone here is denying that. Assad has the advantage of having an actual national military with all the technical equipment that comes with it, plus air support from Russia.

But this is also not a motivation sports film. The rebels aren't just underdogs fighting armed only with heart and passion, with their weapons being only their love for democracy and justice.

They have access to many weapons (which they usually proudly show).Most of you pro-rebels constantly have posted pictures from the last few years whenever they capture any SAA weapon and mocked the SAA for it, but then you claim, the poor rebels fight only in their slippers with nothing.

The rebels are not farmers. Groups like Al Nusra have been fighting for AT LEAST 4-5 years (and some more than that, coming from other nations). They have been supported by other countries financially, militarily, intelligently, and logistically. I don't know why all this is ignored. You can support a side and still be honest about that. The pro-SAA side don't deny that the gov gets Russian Air Support or Iranian advisory support or Hezbollah ground support. But the rebel side like to pretend that they are a 100% Syrian group (no foreigners) who have never received one dime from any country and they have no weapons and are all good hearted farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jMyClDVMki

@Madali can you tell me whats going on here in the Audio message ?

Apparently the arming academy was leveled to the ground while Rebels were in there...


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> How old are you? 5? I won't spend more than these few seconds on your post.


One of the main reasons of Asadist fail is that they believe own lies.

https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...vid-not-allowed.333727/page-1143#post-8543096

And u keep repeating same nonsense.



Madali said:


> Just because they don't have a tank battalion, does not mean they are farmers with pitchforks.
> 
> You always do this. You go from one extreme to another.
> 
> Of course, Assad has a better military equipment over the rebels. I don't think anyone here is denying that. Assad has the advantage of having an actual national military with all the technical equipment that comes with it, plus air support from Russia.
> 
> But this is also not a motivation sports film. The rebels aren't just underdogs fighting armed only with heart and passion, with their weapons being only their love for democracy and justice.
> 
> They have access to many weapons (which they usually proudly show).Most of you pro-rebels constantly have posted pictures from the last few years whenever they capture any SAA weapon and mocked the SAA for it, but then you claim, the poor rebels fight only in their slippers with nothing.
> 
> The rebels are not farmers. Groups like Al Nusra have been fighting for AT LEAST 4-5 years (and some more than that, coming from other nations). They have been supported by other countries financially, militarily, intelligently, and logistically. I don't know why all this is ignored. You can support a side and still be honest about that. The pro-SAA side don't deny that the gov gets Russian Air Support or Iranian advisory support or Hezbollah ground support. But the rebel side like to pretend that they are a 100% Syrian group (no foreigners) who have never received one dime from any country and they have no weapons and are all good hearted farmers.


Syrian rebels dont have a single battery of artillery, nor a single company of tanks.

Unlike pro-Russian rebels in Ukraine who have both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Star Wars said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jMyClDVMki
> 
> @Madali can you tell me whats going on here in the Audio message ?
> 
> Apparently the arming academy was leveled to the ground while Rebels were in there...


He says he is in the college and they defeated them and the situation if fine but who is this guy belong to that's hat the audio didn't tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Malik Alashter said:


> He says he is in the college and they defeated them and the situation if fine but who is this guy belong to that's hat the audio didn't tell.



This came via https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1. Men belonging to SAA. This was apparently the situation yesterday at 7:00pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Now you say that you don't know the exact figure but you have 'proof' that they have substantial number of tanks and artillery by looking at some photos!
> *


*

*
500 and you are the ones claiming the "rebels" have almost no armor, when I post pictures and video that disprove that you mock me 


I watched just part of that video I posted and I counted 8 tanks 3 of which could be the same tank but in different parts of the video and 5 IFV with 2 that could be the same. Again you idiots made the claim that there was very little armor; I presented just some proof that debunked you two and now you are demanding I give it you concrete figures based off of only a handful of videos available.

You bit the same bait that 500 bit and now you are trying to tap dance around your blunder.




*


T-Rex said:



Could you please tell us how you figure out 'substantial' number of tanks or artillery just by looking at a photo, you know there is only so much a photo can capture? We're really interested in this method, perhaps it is another ground breaking invention by the assadists.

Click to expand...

*


Thanks for proving my point, you said exactly what I said. There is only so much a photo or video can capture. Even though there is a lot more then 1 video and one photo available. I counted 10 pieces of heavy armor in that video I posted and I did not finish watching all of it. I have 3 more videos as well as pictures.







T-Rex said:


> *
> Yes we know you are no BS analyst, you're a serious military expert. Now tell us why you are so quiet about the rebel air power. Again and again I ask you yet you are silent about it. It's a mystery, you know how important air power is in modern warfare, don't you? It literally makes or breaks a power unless those super mighty rebels in Syria have proven me wrong!*






Yes you got me I'm "*quiet about the rebel air power". *
Air power is important but it does not win wars alone. Isis was expanding despite US air power. That enough should shut you up, but on a tacticle level Russian air power was limited because of 3 reasons.

Same military equipment is used so it's difficult to destinguish friend from foe.

Block to Block, building to building fighting restricts the use of aircraft unless you don't care about hitting friendlies.

The "rebels" were using residential areas to hide, not only is it difficult to know where they are but there is also civilians in and around those buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ptldM3 said:


> *
> 
> *
> 500 and you are the ones claiming the "rebels" have almost no armor, when I post pictures and video that disprove that you mock me
> 
> 
> I watched just part of that video I posted and I counted 8 tanks 3 of which could be the same tank but in different parts of the video and 5 IFV with 2 that could be the same. Again you idiots made the claim that there was very little armor; I presented just some proof that debunked you two and now you are demanding I give it you concrete figures based off of only a handful of videos available.
> 
> You bit the same bait that 500 bit and now you are trying to tap dance around you're blunder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point, you said exactly what I said. There is only so much a photo or video can capture. Even though there is a lot more then 1 video and one photo available. I counted 10 pieces of heavy armor in that video I posted and I did not finish watching all of it. I have 3 more. Videos too and pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you got me I'm "*quiet about the rebel air power". *
> Air power is important but it does not win wars alone. Isis was expanding despite US air power. That enough should shut you up, but on a tacticle level Russian air power was limited because of 3 reasons.
> 
> Same military equipment is used so it's difficult to destinguish friend from foe.
> 
> Block to Block, building to building fighting restricts the use of aircraft unless you don't care about hitting friendlies.
> 
> The "rebels" were using residential areas to hide, not only is it difficult to know where they are but there is also civilians in and around those buildings.


How about you don't reply to T-rex this guy is a wahhabi so if you show him the SUN at noon he will insist it's the moon!!?

Sir there are people don't accept the truth because it will collapse their illusion they live in.

and some they don't because the truth destroy their plans their goals their interests!!.

Just have piece of mind by post what you like and answer one way questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Malik Alashter said:


> How about you don't reply to T-rex this guy is a wahhabi so if you show him the SUN at noon he will insist it's the moon!!?
> 
> Sir there are people don't accept the truth because it will collapse their illusion they live in.
> 
> and some they don't because the truth destroy their plans their goals their interests!!.
> 
> Just have piece of mind by post what you like and answer one way questions.



Jiash Al Mujahideen drawing up plans to attack Castillo road . Do the Rebels have the manpower to attack at two fronts ?


----------



## patientlion212

maybe Aleppo is the new Idlib, yes the man power question, how much do this jayshul mujahedeen has ??


----------



## ptldM3

Malik Alashter said:


> How about you don't reply to T-rex this guy is a wahhabi so if you show him the SUN at noon he will insist it's the moon!!?
> 
> Sir there are people don't accept the truth because it will collapse their illusion they live in.
> 
> and some they don't because the truth destroy their plans their goals their interests!!.
> 
> Just have piece of mind by post what you like and answer one way questions.





First the claim was 'the rebels have almost no armor, then when sufficient evidence was shown that they do indeed have plenty of armor the subject randomly changed to a company of tanks as in, 'the rebels don't even have a company of tanks', if I present enough proof that they do then it will randomly change to a battalion of tanks. 


Just like his claim that Russian aircraft in Syria did not have IR/FLIR. When I posted multiple screen grabs of gun camera footage he claimed it was a black and white photo  even though it was from a video and it had color from the vital displays and the aircraft in question are known to have IR/FLIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

News coming in, entire Artillary Base is being flattened by the RuAF


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> 500 and you are the ones claiming the "rebels" have almost no armor, when I post pictures and video that disprove that you mock me


*
'Almost no armor" means very few and you claim that they have 'substantial' number of armors. You counted ten AVs say in one video and say another ten in another video though those latter ten could be the same AVs you counted in the first video. Now tell me if that comprises 'substantial' number of armor.*



ptldM3 said:


> Yes you got me I'm "*quiet about the rebel air power". *
> Air power is important but it does not win wars alone. Isis was expanding despite US air power. .



*By 'winning' if you mean capturing land yes,you need ground forces for that but do you know why Saddam lost the war? It is because he didn't have sufficient air power. If the air strikes do their jobs properly it becomes a piece of cake for the ground forces to do the rest and that is why air power so important. As for the US air strikes against ISIS, are you not the one who was complaining that the US air strikes against the ISIS were just drama? Do you think the despotic asad regime would have survived if it was not for the Russian air strikes against the rebels? This is how important air power is! Just imagine what would have happened if the rebels had the US air support and asad's Nazi forces were deprived of it. I think I've made my point.*



Star Wars said:


> News coming in, entire Artillary Base is being flattened by the RuAF



*@ptldM3 Another example of the importance of air power, this is what the rebels are against.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *'Almost no armor" means very few and you claim that they have 'substantial' number of armors. You counted ten AVs say in one video and say another ten in another video though those latter ten could be the same AVs you counted in the first video. Now tell me if that comprises 'substantial' number of armor.*






You are listening out of your rear end? I said I counted 10 pieces of armor in only one video not two and I only watched part of the video. I counted a total of 15 pieces of heavy armor but some of them look to be the same armor filmed in different areas, so I did not count that.

You want me to go slowerrrrr? Or you still want to argue that the poor freedom loving Al-Quida "rebels" have no armor?








T-Rex said:


> *By 'winning' if you mean capturing land yes,you need ground forces for that but do you know why Saddam lost the war? It is because he didn't have sufficient air power. If the air strikes do their jobs properly it becomes a piece of cake for the ground forces to do the rest and that is why air power so important.
> *


*

*
Stop, just stop, I can list a multitude of reasons why Saddam lost, everything from poor battle planning, to inferior weapons, to poor training.
*





T-Rex said:



As for the US air strikes against ISIS, are you not the one who was complaining that the US air strikes against the ISIS were just drama? Do you think the despotic asad regime would have survived if it was not for the Russian air strikes against the rebels? This is how important air power is! Just imagine what would have happened if the rebels had the US air support and asad's Nazi forces were deprived of it. I think I've made my point.

Click to expand...

*



Way to ignore everything I said about air power. Air power is very limited if your enemy hides amongst civilians and in general just hides from aircraft. If the Syrian army used the same tactics as the "rebels" such as storming residential areas and using civilians as hostages then US air power would be limited unless they did not care about civilians. If air power was everything than Isis would be long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> You are listening out of your rear end? I



*Perhaps you have been telling tales through your rear end!*


----------



## ptldM3

Star Wars said:


> News coming in, entire Artillary Base is being flattened by the RuAF





The SAA is getting reinforcements for Aleppo.

It's too bad the base was a strategically important area. The SAA should dig in again, which they have and let the terrorists attack. The terrorists will sustain much high losses, if it gets to a point that the SAA is about to get overrun they should make another tacticle retreat and the RUAF should again flatten the rebel positions without worrying about friendly fire. Yes territory is lost but the so called rebels would be stretched thin and depleted with every battle. 

Of course all reinforcements would have to be cut off but once that is done the rebels will push themselves into a full encirclement and by then they will be weak, cut off and unable to withstand a powerful counterattack.



T-Rex said:


> *Perhaps you have been telling tales through your rear end!*




Is that the best you have? Learn to read, then learn to not make up claims that you can't back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> Is that the best you have? Learn to read, then learn to not make up claims that you can't back.


*
Yes, I've been browsing your tales for quite sometime and I'm tired of it! How much propaganda can a man take for day?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> How about you don't reply to T-rex this guy is a wahhabi so if you show him the SUN at noon he will insist it's the moon!!?
> 
> Sir there are people don't accept the truth because it will collapse their illusion they live in.
> 
> and some they don't because the truth destroy their plans their goals their interests!!.
> 
> Just have piece of mind by post what you like and answer one way questions.


So far my only mistake was overestimating Assadists in Aleppo.


Khamenai terrorists dropped barrel bomb containing UR-77 charge on Darret Izza (did not explode). Thats *1.5 ton TNT* equivalent, enough to level a block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> So far my only mistake was overestimating Assadists in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> Khamenai terrorists dropped barrel bomb containing UR-77 charge on Darret Izza. Thats 1.5 ton TNT equivalent, enough to level a block.



*I call it the height of terrorism!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Yes, I've been browsing your tales for quite sometime and I'm tired of it! How much lies can a man take for day?*




What lies have I said?  Give specific examples. I can back every claim I make 100% of the time.


It's you who lied about rebels having almost no armor which I proved with sources. Catching you in a lie makes me a liar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Now rebels have 4 armored vehicles more:






Assadists will say its unfair. Rebels have 4 BRDMs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Around 70 Rebels killed in Latakia from 2 different SAA Ambushes....
Hezbollah's "Radwan Regiment" have arrived in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Star Wars said:


> Around 70 Rebels killed in Latakia from 2 different SAA Ambushes....
> Hezbollah's "Radwan Regiment" have arrived in Aleppo




Tiger forces also arived. I find it comical how the usual suspects esspecially ones that know nothing about warfare were cheering that Al-Quida terrorists were going to liberate Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ptldM3 said:


> Tiger forces also arived. I find it comical how the usual suspects esspecially ones that know nothing about warfare were cheering that Al-Quida terrorists were going to liberate Aleppo.



Some elements of Tiger is in Southern Aleppo, Col Hassan himself is in northern Aleppo. TIger forces itself is a purely offensive force, so if they are here, they have to start an offensive operation soon once RuAF stops lighting up the Rebels like Christmas tree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> News coming in, entire Artillary Base is being flattened by the RuAF









Star Wars said:


> Around 70 Rebels killed in Latakia from 2 different SAA Ambushes....
> Hezbollah's "Radwan Regiment" have arrived in Aleppo


100003000 actually.






Botox force is coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 100003000 actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botox force is coming!





If you're trying to prove the base is not being bombed.....well that video is 3 days old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ptldM3 said:


> If you're trying to prove the base is not being bombed.....well that video is 3 days old.



lol the entire base and Ramasouseh is being bombed...


----------



## 500

USA is interested to keep the balance in Syria. Khamenai and Putin the midget decided to break the balance so US showed them who is the master here.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> USA is interested to keep the balance in Syria. Khamenai and Putin the midget decided to break the balance so US showed them who is the master here.





So you still haven't explained why you quoted @Star Wars and posted a 3 day old video of a captured SAA base when he said Russian forces were bombing a rebel held base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> So you still haven't explained why you quoted @Star Wars and posted a 3 day old video of a captured SAA base when he said Russian forces were bombing a rebel held base.


The amount of rubbish Star Wars posted in past days is beyond all limits. Rebels were million times encircled defeated and so on.

And where from u got the idea its 3 day old? It was uploaded today and description also says 7 august.

Here channel with fresh videos from that area (some have bodies):
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxS3AxWPhgfuYL2ve9rO0Aw

Looks super calm. Daraya is much more dangerous place now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Star Wars said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jMyClDVMki
> 
> @Madali can you tell me whats going on here in the Audio message ?
> 
> Apparently the arming academy was leveled to the ground while Rebels were in there...



I cant speak Arabic. Maybe our Arabic users here can help (pro or anti gov pls)

edit: nvm, I see @Malik Alashter already did it



Star Wars said:


> Jiash Al Mujahideen drawing up plans to attack Castillo road . Do the Rebels have the manpower to attack at two fronts ?



Aren't they forced to? Remaining as it is now can only harm them. Rebels have to expand the territories, or the siege is only broken symbolically.
-------

@ptldM3 @500 @T-Rex @Serpentine @Malik Alashter @Star Wars

Here is a promo from Ahram al Sham. Notice their equipment. Can we now please put the rest the meme that it is a bunch of farmers fighting with nothing?

If the rebels themselves are proud of it (and why shouldn't they be?), I don't see why the supporters pretend it isn't so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> Aren't they forced to? Remaining as it is now can only harm them. Rebels have to expand the territories, or the siege is only broken symbolically.


*
If they are smart they won't try to expand at this stage but of course, the assadists are counting on it. They should consolidate their hold on Aleppo and secure the supply routes.*


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *If they are smart they won't try to expand at this stage but of course, the assadists are counting on it. They should consolidate their hold on Aleppo and secure the supply routes.*



I meant expanding in Aleppo itself. They need to better secure the supply routes by capturing more territories in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

https://www.facebook.com/a5bar.sy1/posts/876065812529951

Assad shabihas are busy looting houses of IDPs in Hamdaniya.




Madali said:


> Here is a promo from Ahram al Sham. Notice their equipment. Can we now please put the rest the meme that it is a bunch of farmers fighting with nothing?
> 
> If the rebels themselves are proud of it (and why shouldn't they be?), I don't see why the supporters pretend it isn't so.


You seriously think that 3 BMP and 2 tanks make it an army? Its not even half of company (even if u count BMP as tank).


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> I meant expanding in Aleppo itself. They need to better secure the supply routes by capturing more territories in Aleppo.



Their supply route it not secure yet. Even rumors of trucks entering eastern Aleppo are false, SAA still has fire control over their supply route. They have to capture all cement plant and southern areas to be able to move supplies to the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> Their supply route it not secure yet. Even rumors of trucks entering eastern Aleppo are false, SAA still has fire control over their supply route. They have to capture all cement plant and southern areas to be able to move supplies to the city.



Counter attack from SAA from the Cement plant to Ramasouseh....


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Two dead Hizbalshaitan invaders who went to Syria to kill Syrians.

















Assad's days are numbered regardless of what will happen down the road. The resistance will make sure to make life hell for him and his supporters until he is removed or forced to escape to the tiny Nusayri-dominated (their time will come where they will pay for their genocide of Syrians) areas of Syria or abroad.

Captured enemy Muslim soldiers (if they repent) should be given amnesty with the exception of Nusayriyah and Rawafid soldiers as they are the architects and firm backers of the current genocide. You cannot treat modern-day Nazis otherwise.

A hero at work:






Anyway this conflict should not have come to this but when you have a part (Assadists and friends) that are this savage your only option is to defend yourself. Aside from being a sectarian regime at its core it were those savages who turned this conflict into a sectarian one and brother into enemy. All in order to cling to power for a few more decades. I would normally see an Arab brother or sister as an Arab brother and sister regardless of his sect, religion or ideology but when they (Nusayriyah and pro-Assadist Rawafid militias) align themselves with our enemies and wage war on Muslim Arabs, I will not take this as an act of kindness but as an act of war and enmity. How could I otherwise?
Nor have our Syrian brothers and sisters obviously who are actually the ones suffering.
One just need to take a look at this thread and see which people support the genocidal Assad regime and everything after that should be clear. I hope that every Syrian and Arab reading this thread will realize this.











I see that "somebody" here tried to censor/hide my post. Cowardly behavior. We will speak out here 24/7 and on other platforms. Try and stop us from telling the truth and supporting our Syrian brothers and sisters by all means possible. It is not only an moral obligation but also a religious one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/a5bar.sy1/posts/876065812529951
> 
> Assad shabihas are busy looting houses of IDPs in Hamdaniya.
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously think that 3 BMP and 2 tanks make it an army? Its not even half of company (even if u count BMP as tank).





He never said anything about an army. The fact is that video showed 5 armored vehicles. Another video i posted showed 10 assuming I did not accidentally count the same vehicles more then once, which I'm confident I did not. If the 5 armored vehicles in that video are not the same vehicles that are seen in my video then that make 15.

The fact is almost every video from the jihadists shows either some tanks or armed BMPs. Many are destinguishable so you know it's not the same tanks and BMPs in different frames or videos.

You say that the jihadists don't have a company of armor, that is a very difficult claim to support when it seems like they appear to have dozens of armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sargon of Akkad said:


>



How the fcuk did he get up there  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> He never said anything about an army. The fact is that video showed 5 armored vehicles. Another video i posted showed 10 assuming I did not accidentally count the same vehicles more then once, which I'm confident I did not. If the 5 armored vehicles in that video are not the same vehicles that are seen in my video then that make 15.
> 
> The fact is almost every video from the jihadists shows either some tanks or armed BMPs. Many are destinguishable so you know it's not the same tanks and BMPs in different frames or videos.
> 
> You say that the jihadists don't have a company of armor, that is a very difficult claim to support when it seems like they appear to have dozens of armored vehicles.


Most of these vehicles are same from video to video. Not even 1 company of tanks in all videos combined. Not talking that they lack maintenance, ammo and training, artillery support and air defence. 


Rebels started bringing food in.





















So much for dreams to starve people to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Most of these vehicles are same from video to video. Not even 1 company of tanks in all videos combined. Not talking that they lack maintenance, ammo and training, artillery support and air defence.
> 
> 
> Rebels started bringing food in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for dreams to starve people to death.





No they arnt the same, many tanks and BMPs are destinguishable not only by model type but by features. One tank has side skirts another doesn't, another also has side skirts but they are different while another has damaged side skirts, yet another has a storage box, one has improvised armor around the turret, while another one has a steel exoskeleton on the front turret, while another has a white flag and brush/leafs for camouflage on the turret. Same with BMPs, some have damaged sides, some don't, some have rear hatch door removed while others don't, while another has symbols on the rear hatch, yet another has a flag. Yet another IFV is not even a BMP.

While other tanks and IFVs were destroyed early in the operation. There is more then enough proof that the rebels have a lot of armor, likely at least a company. The proof is undeniable, if you want to close your eyes and repeat the same story that the poor Al-Quida farmers have very little armor then by all means do but the the readers just have too look at all the videos and photos to see that that is a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

BIG News : 2000 fighters from Haraket al-Nujba shia outfit on its way to Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> BIG News : 2000 fighters from Haraket al-Nujba shia outfit on its way to Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762328310567272448
more vermin dead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762328310567272448
> more vermin dead.....



Do you even know what you are posting?

Firstly, I understand that you are an Indian but Ninawa is a province in Iraq, not Syria. Thus this news has nothing to do with this thread.

Secondly nobody here is supporting Daesh so insinuating otherwise will fail.

Thirdly your source originates from a serial bullshitter who has an endless history of posting absurd nonsense on Twitter.

---------------------------

Iranian Mullah-backed terrorist merceneries caught:




















Hundreds upon hundreds of terrorists were eliminated. Too graphic to post here.

YPG terrorist commander bites the dust:






American mercenary YPG terrorist bites the dust:











Every inch of Syria will be turned into a graveyard for the invading usurpers and land grabbers. Goes for every inch of sacred Arab land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

More spoils of war:









































Food and medicine is entering Aleppo once again for the benefit of the civilians who were denied this while suffering from daily genocidal and cowardly air bombardments from the Assadist plague and allied foreign anti-Muslim terrorist mercenaries. Syria and Syrians cannot be broken. This is just the beginning. Revenge is near and it will not be served cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

. More. Food for syrian dogs I nnocent peace loving civilians aka jf zinki nusra members eliminated some rotten bastards corpses iam not posting due to rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> syrian army and hezbollah shouldnt wait for civilians to go as this is giving time to terrorists to regroup and attack Hezbollah and Syrian army should hit all terrorist areas in Aleppo and their supporters hiding behind as civilians who are gathering intelligence for terrorists and giving it to the terrorists .


For someone who likes Hezbollah you sound very Israeli.
"Bomb the rebels because they hide behind civilians. Bomb civilians because they are gathering intelligence for terrorists."

Well at least you admit rebels have the support of the Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Star Wars said:


> Jiash Al Mujahideen drawing up plans to attack Castillo road . Do the Rebels have the manpower to attack at two fronts ?


Bro, forget about the claim that says the numbers of these terrorist are in thousands they are indeed in tens of thousands in Syria but they are divided fortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

Star Wars said:


> lol the entire base and Ramasouseh is being bombed...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762343397361381376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> well if terrorists are 15000 then syrian army launched this campain in Aleppo with 25000 men with another 5000 comming from Hezbollah I don't know how many NDF are participating NDF numbers 90000 in total trained by Iran has transformed into a very ruthless fighting force all weapons and ammunition caught by Syrian army of terrorists is given to NDF I have heard IRAQI MUJAHIDEENS are also coming to Aleppo so the Syrian government has more men more weapons more trained fighters the only thing they are lacking is probably they are double minded as weather to wait for all civilians to go and then launch an all out attack or probably wait for civilians to go and then launch an all out attack well this is giving time to terrorists to regroup and launch smaller coordinated counter attacks etc . thanks I think Syrian army and Hezbollah and IRGC QUDS FORCE IRAQI MUJAHIDEENS need to go all out and launch a massive attack in Aleppo to capture entire Aleppo and not wait for the civilians to leave . thanks



Why not care for the innocent civilians? It's that terrorism?


----------



## Clutch

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> they are not Sunnis they are terrorists destabilising a sovereign country Syria on the orders of Israel Saudi Arabia America turkey and Qatar . thanks it's NATO GCC terrorists vs Iran Iraq Syria Hezbollah Lebanon Russia .


Yes, but why not allow the evacuation of the civilian before the attack on the city? Common human decency dictates that...if religion means nothing


----------



## mdcp

Itanian terrorism must stop immediately. So many innocent lives lost to fulfill iranian mullahs evil agenda. They should just work for welfare of their people not spreading terrorism across world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Rebels on the backfoot in Daraya , Ghouta and Latakiya, seems like they have moved their entire manpower to Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762323557288378372
Two hezbies complain that everyone left Afghans, Iranians, Assadists. That Assad troops have no motivation, lose point in the evening after hezbies take it in the morning...



Star Wars said:


> Rebels on the backfoot in Daraya , Ghouta and Latakiya, seems like they have moved their entire manpower to Aleppo


Yes they teleported troops from Daraya and Ghouta to Aleppo. I dont know what with u why u repeat every single nonsense u hear on Assadist twitters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-15I

HEZBOLLAH 10000 said:


> so when they were moving to Aleppo didn't the Syrian army intercepted them and hit them there before they could reach Aleppo


Dear hezbollat mark my words, Syrian people will not forgive you and will not forget to deal with your mullahs after this civil war ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762323557288378372
> Two hezbies complain that everyone left Afghans, Iranians, Assadists. That Assad troops have no motivation, lose point in the evening after hezbies take it in the morning...



I could be wrong but extremely likely its disinformation. I don't see why two hezzies would talk shit about their allies, record it, and then spread it on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I could be wrong but extremely likely its disinformation. I don't see why two hezzies would talk shit about their allies, record it, and then spread it on social media.


They talk with Lebanese accent. Here similar leaked video:






Hezbies complain that they capture everything and then TV says it was SAA.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Is the_ Botox Tiger_ really the same as Suheil Al-Hassan? 






These two CANNOT be the same person.


----------



## Falcon29

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Two dead Hizbalshaitan invaders who went to Syria to kill Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad's days are numbered regardless of what will happen down the road. The resistance will make sure to make life hell for him and his supporters until he is removed or forced to escape to the tiny Nusayri-dominated (their time will come where they will pay for their genocide of Syrians) areas of Syria or abroad.
> 
> Captured enemy Muslim soldiers (if they repent) should be given amnesty with the exception of Nusayriyah and Rawafid soldiers as they are the architects and firm backers of the current genocide. You cannot treat modern-day Nazis otherwise.
> 
> A hero at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this conflict should not have come to this but when you have a part (Assadists and friends) that are this savage your only option is to defend yourself. Aside from being a sectarian regime at its core it were those savages who turned this conflict into a sectarian one and brother into enemy. All in order to cling to power for a few more decades. I would normally see an Arab brother or sister as an Arab brother and sister regardless of his sect, religion or ideology but when they (Nusayriyah and pro-Assadist Rawafid militias) align themselves with our enemies and wage war on Muslim Arabs, I will not take this as an act of kindness but as an act of war and enmity. How could I otherwise?
> Nor have our Syrian brothers and sisters obviously who are actually the ones suffering.
> One just need to take a look at this thread and see which people support the genocidal Assad regime and everything after that should be clear. I hope that every Syrian and Arab reading this thread will realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that "somebody" here tried to censor/hide my post. Cowardly behavior. We will speak out here 24/7 and on other platforms. Try and stop us from telling the truth and supporting our Syrian brothers and sisters by all means possible. It is not only an moral obligation but also a religious one.



I really don't get it, you people are so hypocritical that it's hard to describe in words. Firstly, try putting yourself in shoes of some ordinary Alawi's or Shia's, you're telling them that no matter what, if they get caught, they're going to be killed, and you don't specify or distinguish between male civilians and combatants, as you imply 'they' won't be forgiven. Which is clear reference to the whole sect. So I'm not sure how you expect people to support this 'revolution', just like your 'revolution' in Chechnya and Afghanistan.

If you want to win over some Shia or Alawi's, first stop threatening their sect and inciting violence against them, and stop your clerics from 24/7 fear mongering about Shia's getting ready any second to conquer the Arab Gulf nations and try taking over Mecca and what not ....

Another thing I don't understand, is that all of your political interests are brandished as 'defending Muslims'. So CIA arming these rebels, and other state governments that are governments your Prophet labelled as 'Hkum Jabari', that these interests are actually a struggle for Muslims. Exactly how CIA and US arming Chechens for a pointless war that caused horrific deaths to both sides, was somehow presented as a 'Jihad'. It's only a Jihad if US and Gulf Arab governments support it.

So it's impossible to arm the Palestinians who border you, but it's totally plausible to arm Chechens against a superpower. Obviously when you discourage Jihad in Palestine, there is no logic to your arguments when you support it everywhere else. If you support a 'Jihad' in Syria against the government, but you whine if a similar 'Jihad' is started against Jordanian or Saudi government, that makes you a hypocrite. And I know you support all these governments. So save us the 'Muslim brothers and sisters' slogans ....

You all think you have monopoly on Islam, and that if Al Saud is attacked , Muslims have to come to defense of it because it's holy obligation .... um no .... any Muslim that believes this joke is an unfortunate idiot. Nobody should fight for sake of these state governments, nor should anyone take arms from CIA and claim it''s a Islamic revolution and brandish his enemies as enemies of Muslims and blah blah ....

This fighting is being led by such hypocritical and wicked people .... the poor people in between that want nothing with it, and realize it is horrible ... and have abstained and still have patience to abstain , God bless them. Don't get involved in any of it. They are all wicked and horrible people, and 99% of the clerics are state clerics, so don't follow any of their messages or calls....

........
........

PS: The CIA sponsored terrorists who claimed they will 'investigate' crime, did nothing to punish culprits. And these CIA sponsored trash are supposedly 'true Muslims' and 'fighting evil'' according to these pro-Al Saud and pro-Sisi, and pro Arab government state clerics and individuals .... give us a break ..... :






....
....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

Stop crying Hazzy boy.

Iranians gave to Hamas terrorists sniper rifles:






Hamas gave them to ISIS:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762372604657270784

Everyone is tired of ur treasons.


----------



## Falcon29

I don't know why 500 isn't banned from this forum yet, he ignores all post content and spins everything to CIA funded mercenaries favor. He doesn't establish any facts, just falsehoods, that little children or ignorant people try putting together. There's no logic in his posts, nothing more than falsehoods that we've seen over and over again. Such as the many anti-Syrian gov't ones we've seen here, and there's no point in refuting him, as we do, he ignores and moves on to another pre-prepared falsehood. Why a propagandist is allowed to post is beyond me ....

Anyway, refutation is very simple:

Weapons coming into Gaza have to get through Egypt, many times these weapons are confiscated before they are able to arrive, or simply impossible to smuggle and stored in Sinai, Bedouins or Egyptian police or Egyptian army get hold of them, and they go to black market or to Egyptian weapons depots. Which are either stolen by militants during attacks, or sold to individuals who have private connections to militants. 

......
......

And the Israeli member thinks it isn't okay to address war crime, since he is in support of it, yet moderators do not see reason to ban him. At least they realized they had to drop his TT promotion. 500 is a hypocrite, and a supporter of war crimes, and no one takes him seriously. He belongs in a well known forum that is known to push Israeli agenda in Syria, where many Israeli members and global Jews post similar propaganda to his there, to advance their agenda. Of course the general global interest is to keep it at stalemate and have conflict go on.

The problem with Muslims, is they are so predictable. They know how to pitch you all against each other, they know what your reaction will be, they know what rumors and falsehoods suit your community, it's all very simple. This is why nobody fears Muslims or Arabs, their behavior is too predictable and they don't approach matters with logic or caution. That needs to be worked on, and half of their problems will go away. Ignore Israeli members as they aren't relevant, and obviously don't have good intentions towards Arabs or Muslims. They make you want to believe otherwise, if you fall for it, you're too predictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Two dead Hizbalshaitan invaders who went to Syria to kill Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad's days are numbered regardless of what will happen down the road. The resistance will make sure to make life hell for him and his supporters until he is removed or forced to escape to the tiny Nusayri-dominated (their time will come where they will pay for their genocide of Syrians) areas of Syria or abroad.
> 
> Captured enemy Muslim soldiers (if they repent) should be given amnesty with the exception of Nusayriyah and Rawafid soldiers as they are the architects and firm backers of the current genocide. You cannot treat modern-day Nazis otherwise.
> 
> A hero at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this conflict should not have come to this but when you have a part (Assadists and friends) that are this savage your only option is to defend yourself. Aside from being a sectarian regime at its core it were those savages who turned this conflict into a sectarian one and brother into enemy. All in order to cling to power for a few more decades. I would normally see an Arab brother or sister as an Arab brother and sister regardless of his sect, religion or ideology but when they (Nusayriyah and pro-Assadist Rawafid militias) align themselves with our enemies and wage war on Muslim Arabs, I will not take this as an act of kindness but as an act of war and enmity. How could I otherwise?
> Nor have our Syrian brothers and sisters obviously who are actually the ones suffering.
> One just need to take a look at this thread and see which people support the genocidal Assad regime and everything after that should be clear. I hope that every Syrian and Arab reading this thread will realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that "somebody" here tried to censor/hide my post. Cowardly behavior. We will speak out here 24/7 and on other platforms. Try and stop us from telling the truth and supporting our Syrian brothers and sisters by all means possible. It is not only an moral obligation but also a religious one.


Trust me all you do you destroy your houses and killing your men yes Syrian in the process loose too but at the end Syria will win and I swear I see that clear soon those who support you will stop all that because you failed to fulfill your duty your masters gave you checkmate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Excellent last two posts by @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Idlib under heavy Russian bombardment, Apparently white phosphorus bombs being used....


----------



## Madali

Impressive Promo Video from Nour al-Din al-Zenki Movement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

A Jordanian newspaper says 360K terrorists in Syria since 5 years!!!

The Saudis where the biggest number 24,5K terrorists.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762538679629975552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

SAA retake kenssibba.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> I don't know why 500 isn't banned from this forum yet, he ignores all post content and spins everything to CIA funded mercenaries favor. He doesn't establish any facts, just falsehoods, that little children or ignorant people try putting together. There's no logic in his posts, nothing more than falsehoods that we've seen over and over again. Such as the many anti-Syrian gov't ones we've seen here, and there's no point in refuting him, as we do, he ignores and moves on to another pre-prepared falsehood. Why a propagandist is allowed to post is beyond me ....
> 
> Anyway, refutation is very simple:
> 
> Weapons coming into Gaza have to get through Egypt, many times these weapons are confiscated before they are able to arrive, or simply impossible to smuggle and stored in Sinai, Bedouins or Egyptian police or Egyptian army get hold of them, and they go to black market or to Egyptian weapons depots. Which are either stolen by militants during attacks, or sold to individuals who have private connections to militants.
> 
> ......
> ......
> 
> And the Israeli member thinks it isn't okay to address war crime, since he is in support of it, yet moderators do not see reason to ban him. At least they realized they had to drop his TT promotion. 500 is a hypocrite, and a supporter of war crimes, and no one takes him seriously. He belongs in a well known forum that is known to push Israeli agenda in Syria, where many Israeli members and global Jews post similar propaganda to his there, to advance their agenda. Of course the general global interest is to keep it at stalemate and have conflict go on.
> 
> The problem with Muslims, is they are so predictable. They know how to pitch you all against each other, they know what your reaction will be, they know what rumors and falsehoods suit your community, it's all very simple. This is why nobody fears Muslims or Arabs, their behavior is too predictable and they don't approach matters with logic or caution. That needs to be worked on, and half of their problems will go away. Ignore Israeli members as they aren't relevant, and obviously don't have good intentions towards Arabs or Muslims. They make you want to believe otherwise, if you fall for it, you're too predictable.


Stop crying Hazzy for gods sake. Its your "resistance" brothers (currently they are ur bros again before u switch sides) who talk about ur treason not me. And not the first time they say that.

In 2015 Israel sent into Gaza 94,600 truckloads. That's *259 truckloads a day* - more than Assad allowed in Daraya and Yarmouk in 5 years. And you keep whining.

Anyway I am ready to bet on anything that Hamas aka Hazzy will switch sides once again. Because rebels are going to win.


----------



## Madali

Current attacks

Rebels attack cement factory(1), Water Plant(2) Hamadaniyah(3) and Saladdin(4)





SAA launches attacks at Dahret_Abd_Rabbo No news about gains. Republican Guard takes part in it.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762576405515427840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762576361429106688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762576493507739648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadist pour Iraqi Nijaba and Palestinian Liwa al Quds to South Aleppo, since Syrians dont want to fight for them.











Both groups are very low quality thugs, but are in big numbers.


----------



## AUz

So any sign of this war come to an end anytime soon?

@500 Why do you say that rebels will win the war in the end?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762605754436026368

Looks like all the virgin lovers ended up in Aleppo, SAA progressing on all other fronts..


----------



## Hussein

F-15I said:


> Dear hezbollat mark my words, Syrian people will not forgive you and will not forget to deal with your mullahs after this civil war ends.


you are not Syrian
so mind to shut up and not speak in their name... and that is for both sides: either pro Asad or not, not being from there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> So any sign of this war come to an end anytime soon?


As I said main factor is USA. And so far US is prolonging the war. They give one bite to Assad then one bite to rebels and meanwhile 10 bites to Kurds.


> @500 Why do you say that rebels will win the war in the end?


Simple. Assad relies solely on foreign troops and aid, that cant last for good. And even with swarms of foreigners he barely controls 1/3 of Syria.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> As I said main factor is USA. And so far US is prolonging the war. They give one bite to Assad then one bite to rebels and meanwhile 10 bites to Kurds.


too much passion in your analysis
you don't like Obama because his administration is not 100% pro Israel. you take your revenge.

anyway Israel never helped the good rebels
can you explain us why ? come on. let's have fun with ur explanations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> USA is interested to keep the balance in Syria. Khamenai and Putin the midget decided to break the balance so US showed them who is the master here.



Actually it's not so simply.
Russians have ace of spades in hand ,so if they decide to give new weapons on to one side,they can change immediately the balance and game.
For that reason your prime minister must have good opinion for Putin...))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> too much passion in your analysis
> you don't like Obama because his administration is not 100% pro Israel. you take your revenge.


Its the opposite. Instead discussing my arguments u are discussing my personality. That shows u are passionate not me.

If u follow this war long enough u can clearly see how someone keeps balance there.

No administration was ever 100% for Israel. Bush was one of the worst presidents for Israel. I remember how he was telling Israel to stop incursions into Palestinian territories when daily suicide bombers came out of there.

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/bush-calls-on-israel-to-stop-west-bank-incursions-1.418840



> anyway Israel never helped the good rebels
> can you explain us why ? come on. let's have fun with ur explanations


One of the lessons of Lebanon war. We should not intervene in Arab civil wars, otherwise both sides will blame us.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> One of the lessons of Lebanon war. We should not intervene in Arab civil wars, otherwise both sides will blame us.


then why the hell you give a lesson to the US???
they believed it was fair to help rebels , they missed to help in the good way, maybe they failed someway
but they are one the major country, if not the major one, to fight IS
at least we can thank them for this ... when so many countries worldwide, including yours, could fight IS


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> then why the hell you give a lesson to the US???
> they believed it was fair to help rebels , they missed to help in the good way, maybe they failed someway
> but they are one the major country, if not the major one, to fight IS
> at least we can thank them for this ... when so many countries worldwide, including yours, could fight IS


I dont give any lesson, I merely describe the situation.

Unlike Israel US is deeply involved in this war: it stops weapons to rebels when they win, allows when they lose, drops dozens of bombs on Syria each day, arms and trains Kurds and some rebel pro Kurdish groups, even sends advisors and SF.


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> I dont give any lesson, I merely describe the situation.
> 
> Unlike Israel US is deeply involved in this war: it stops weapons to rebels when they win, allows when they lose, drops dozens of bombs on Syria each day, arms and trains Kurds and some rebel pro Kurdish groups, even sends advisors and SF.


they are deeply involved in was anti IS right now but still their advisors are not for Asad at all: they are for Iraq and rebels/kurds. they ask kurds to help rebels and work together. they never ask kurds to help Asad.
and for weapons you know why: it created such problems inside USA when some of the weapons finished in the wrong hands.


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> As I said main factor is USA. And so far US is prolonging the war. They give one bite to Assad then one bite to rebels and meanwhile 10 bites to Kurds.
> 
> Simple. Assad relies solely on foreign troops and aid, that cant last for good. And even with swarms of foreigners he barely controls 1/3 of Syria.


Still that is more than rebels do,According to current situation SDF/YPG has better perspective from all other participants.


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> they are deeply involved in was anti IS right now but still their advisors are not for Asad at all: they are for Iraq and rebels/kurds. they ask kurds to help rebels and work together. they never ask kurds to help Asad.
> and for weapons you know why: it created such problems inside USA when some of the weapons finished in the wrong hands.


Yes and Iraq was was about chemical weapons. LOL.


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like the Latakia front has collapsed for the Rebels. SAA steadily advancing.....


----------



## 50cent

Another great example of bastards oops innocent civilians of jf al nusra zinki and other kharjis jihadis hospitality towards syrian civilians using women in cages as slaves like Isis



. Al nusra zinki jf favourite ally Isis



shelling starving civilians in for deir ezzor



behading 12 year innocent boy.



imagine their hospitality of aleppo civilians starving them to death as there was no neutral media presence there which could broadcast their crime scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

The boys are back again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762656352116301824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Both groups are very low quality thugs, but are in big numbers.


So Nojabaa are so poor quality while they where in constant war against the vermin for at least 4 years so far!!??.



500 said:


> I dont give any lesson, I merely describe the situation.
> 
> Unlike Israel US is deeply involved in this war: it stops weapons to rebels when they win, allows when they lose, drops dozens of bombs on Syria each day, arms and trains Kurds and some rebel pro Kurdish groups, even sends advisors and SF.


But why you think the US try to prolong this war what is their interest in it?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> So Nojabaa are so poor quality while they where in constant war against the vermin for at least 4 years so far!!??.


They get support with thousands of tanks, artillery and 2 air forces. Still lose to lightly armed rebels with rusty AK on toyotas. New and new batches are brought all the time because they are expended fast. Now they send another 2000. 



> But why you think the US try to prolong this war what is their interest in it?.


1) Each month of this war costs Russia and Iran over billion dollars.
2) Each month of this war US sponsored Kurdistan is growing.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> They get support with thousands of tanks, artillery and 2 air forces. Still lose to lightly armed rebels with rusty AK on toyotas. New and new batches are brought all the time because they are expended fast. Now they send another 2000.
> 
> 
> 1) Each month of this war costs Russia and Iran over billion dollars.
> 2) Each month of this war US sponsored Kurdistan is growing.


About the first one let it known all those men are Iraqis lived in Syria since nineties so there is not much of reserve to replace the dead I understand your frustration. 

Yes Russia and Iran spend money to keep Syria holding but that not real big when they declare victory it's not even big when that billion divided by two big countries now do you know the rebels also costing big money it costs so far 45 billion dollar the countries that support them also I think the number is way bigger than that 360 K just foreigners entered Syria we are not talking about the Syrian rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

https://www.ft.com/content/da076830-5d77-11e6-a72a-bd4bf1198c63



Outside help behind rebel advances in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> They get support with thousands of tanks, artillery and 2 air forces. Still lose to lightly armed rebels with rusty AK on toyotas. New and new batches are brought all the time because they are expended fast. Now they send another 2000.
> 
> 
> 1) Each month of this war costs Russia and Iran over billion dollars.
> 2) Each month of this war US sponsored Kurdistan is growing.


 
I'll reply on your post with another view.
They have cut off the main road of smuggling oil and gas what is priority number one.
Also they make smashing the terrorist organizations with minimal casualties.
And they make new allies for future interests.
Not to mention weapon testing and selling.
That's pretty well achievement on long term.


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> About the first one let it known all those men are Iraqis lived in Syria since nineties so there is not much of reserve to replace the dead I understand your frustration.
> 
> Yes Russia and Iran spend money to keep Syria holding but that not real big when they declare victory it's not even big when that billion divided by two big countries now do you know the rebels also costing big money it costs so far 45 billion dollar the countries that support them also I think the number is way bigger than that 360 K just foreigners entered Syria we are not talking about the Syrian rebels.


360 K foreigners. How can a person with IQ more than 10 seriously believe in that number?



Tsilihin said:


> I'll reply on your post with another view.
> They have cut off the main road of smuggling oil and gas what is priority number one.
> Also they make smashing the terrorist organizations with minimal casualties.
> And they make new allies for future interests.
> Not to mention weapon testing and selling.
> That's pretty well achievement on long term.


The only one who is smuggling oil there are Kurds. And they keep growing.


----------



## 500

Russia drops clusters and incendiary bombs on towns in Idlib. Apparently avenging shot down military helicopter.






















Notice all those who cried for Russian soldier bodies dont give a damn about alive civilians


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> 360 K foreigners. How can a person with IQ more than 10 seriously believe in that number?


That's not me sir that a study by the German I may have low IQ but the I don't think the German as low as me other wise you wouldn't boast about the german subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> 360 K foreigners. How can a *person* with IQ more than 10 seriously believe in that number?
> .




The same person who believes Russia is spending over a billion each month in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

Eastern Homs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

From the FT article that @Star Wars posted. Must read to anyone who is interested in this conflict,

Syria’s opposition has hailed rebel advances in the strategic city of Aleppo as a stunning success for ragtag forces, while the international community looked on as 300,000 Syrians suffered a weeks-long siege.

But the offensive against President Bashar al-Assad’s troops may have had more foreign help than it appears — *activists and rebels say opposition forces were replenished with new weapons, cash and other supplies before and during the fighting.*

“*At the border yesterday we counted tens of trucks bringing in weapons,” said one Syrian activist, who crosses between Syria and neighbouring Turkey. “It’s been happening daily, for weeks . . . weapons, artillery — we’re not just talking about some bullets or guns.”*

*Two other rebels, who, like all those interviewed, asked not to be identified because of the sensitivity of the subject, described cash and supplies being ferried in for weeks. They and others believe the money and supplies came from regional backers, including Saudi Arabia and Qatar, and were sent in trucks across Turkey’s border with Syria.*

This was in spite of the fact that the rebel offensive — dubbed “the great Aleppo battle” — has been led and organised by Jabhat Fatah al-Sham, a jihadi group formerly known as Jabhat al-Nusra.

*Some rebels claim that US officials supporting moderate rebel forces intentionally turned a blind eye to Fatah al-Sham’s participation in the offensive to ensure the opposition maintains a foothold in Aleppo.*

“The Americans, of course, knew what was going on. They ignored it to put some pressure back on Russia and Iran,” said a western diplomat in contact with the opposition.

Both Iran and Russia back the Assad regime, and Russian air power was critical to the government laying its weeks-long siege on rebel-held areas of Aleppo. Rebel fighters claim they broke the siege on their territory when they advanced into regime-held districts over the weekend and have vowed to retake the whole of Aleppo.

Opposition fighters, Islamists and jihadists have waged fierce assaults since July 31 to end the siege by government forces of some 250,000 people in Aleppo's eastern districts. Rebel and regime forces have fought for control of the provincial capital since mid-2012, transforming the former economic powerhouse into a divided, bombed-out city.

They say there are strong strategic reasons for some foreign powers to want to quietly help the opposition in Aleppo.

The city is Syria’s largest and the last remaining urban stronghold of the rebels, who have been fighting for five years against Mr Assad. Without it, they could become a rural rebellion with far less pressure to bear on political negotiations that world powers hope will end the bloodshed.

The rebels’ foreign backers have grown increasingly frustrated over missed deadlines for peace talks that are to be brokered by the US and Russia.

Washington set the last deadline for August 1, which it and Moscow then ignored. Instead US and Russian officials said they were close to finalising a plan to jointly target Jabhat al-Nusra, which was al-Qaeda’s Syria affiliate, and Isis.

"This was internally planned, and it succeeded not because of outside support but because Fatah al-Sham and the other jihadi groups are incredibly disciplined with plenty of guys willing to blow themselves up at the front"

In weeks of unresolved wrangling over that plan, Nusra dissolved itself, revoked direct ties to al-Qaeda and renamed itself Jabhat Fatah al-Sham. It is now credited with masterminding the rebels’ Aleppo advances.

Adel Jubair, Saudi Arabia’s foreign minister, has repeatedly warned that Riyadh could increase military aid to the rebels if attempts to resolve the conflict politically were further disregarded.

*“A lot of money has gone in the last month to get all these [rebel] groups to play along [co-ordinate],” said one opposition figure based in Turkey. “That’s the only way you get these guys to work together — you have to pay them.”*

Still, some Syria observers believe the role of Fatah al-Sham, not foreign help, explains the change in the rebels’ fortunes.

“The rebels’ problem has never been a lack of weapons,” the western diplomat said. “This was internally planned, and it succeeded not because of outside support but because Fatah al-Sham and the other jihadi groups are incredibly disciplined with plenty of guys willing to blow themselves up at the front.”

*But a military analyst close to Gulf officials suspected some fighters working with Fatah al-Sham may not only have received weapons, but also training. He cited a video of artillery strikes that showed explosions timed to hit within seconds of one another.*

*“That is not a crappy rebel group. That’s a well-trained force. They were landing 10 shells within a 100m square radius,” he said, asking not to be named because he suspected there was Gulf or Turkish involvement. “You need someone to train you . . . in a way someone who understood military doctrine would.”*

Two other opposition figures said one of the Islamist forces aligned with Fatah al-Sham had received outside training in recent months.

The problem, critics argue, is that a jihadi-led campaign has emerged as the biggest opposition success story after years of daily bombardment in Aleppo.

“Now we have to deal with a new tragedy: that the saviours of the people of Aleppo include among them a terrorist group,” wrote Abdelaziz Hamza, a Syrian activist and one of the exiled founders of Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently, which documents abuses by the jihadi group Isis. “This terrorist group did more to help the besieged, starved Syrians in Aleppo than the entire international community.”

-------

Yet still some will continue to pretend that it's just a ragtag team of 100% Syrian farmers with no backing. I mean if 5 years of evidence doesn't open their mind, nothing will.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Star Wars said:


> Looks like the Latakia front has collapsed for the Rebels. SAA steadily advancing.....



remember when the terrorists had 30 000 plus fighters at the beginning at any one time now they cant even fight on multiple fronts. Their source of fighters is finite and the dont expect the saudi army to fight for their mercs, they will try to write a bigger cheque to the Russians who'll just bomb even harder.



Malik Alashter said:


> About the first one let it known all those men are Iraqis lived in Syria since nineties so there is not much of reserve to replace the dead I understand your frustration.
> 
> Yes Russia and Iran spend money to keep Syria holding but that not real big when they declare victory it's not even big when that billion divided by two big countries now do you know the rebels also costing big money it costs so far 45 billion dollar the countries that support them also I think the number is way bigger than that 360 K just foreigners entered Syria we are not talking about the Syrian rebels.



saudis wasted more in Yemen with no outcome, and lost over $100 million in apaches alone !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Reinforcements have apparently arrived. Plans are being made up and a big operation is supposed to start soon.

Here are some tweets. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762763143625994240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762721916834705409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762833950167269376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762810378204094464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

interesting read, didn't get this bit though


Madali said:


> the offensive against President Bashar al-Assad’s troops may have had more foreign help than it appears — *activists and rebels say opposition forces were replenished with new weapons, cash and other supplies before and during the fighting.*



I thought they were under siege and encircled from all fronts, how were they getting supplies from outside help then ?


----------



## Star Wars

CBU-105 said:


> interesting read, didn't get this bit though
> I thought they were under siege and encircled from all fronts, how were they getting supplies from outside help then ?



Turkish border, finding men for the meat grinder should not be so hard from the refugee camps


----------



## T-Rex

*Syrian opposition advances in Latakia, retakes strategic citadel*
*ANADOLU AGENCY*
HATAY, Turkey
Published 21 hours ago
Syrian opposition forces have captured the Shalaf Citadel in Jabal al-Akrad region in northwestern Syria after fierce fighting with regime troops, according to local sources.

The sources told Anadolu Agency on Monday that the citadel in Latakia's northern countryside had fallen to regime forces following a ground offensive on Sunday.

"Opposition forces launched a counter attack and managed to regain control of the citadel" near the strategic town of Kinsabba, the sources added on condition of anonymity due to security concerns.

The sources reported casualties on both sides, but declined to give further details.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which erupted as part of the "Arab Spring" uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, more than a quarter of a million people have been killed and more than 10 million displaced across the war-battered country, according to the UN.

The Syrian Center for Policy Research puts the death toll from the six-year conflict at more than 470,000 people.

http://www.dailysabah.com/syrian-cr...advances-in-latakia-retakes-strategic-citadel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

3 Ballistic missiles hit Artillery base, something is on the horizon...


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> The same person who believes Russia is spending over a billion each month in Syria


In 2015 Russian defense spends grew by 15 bln $, despite sever economical crisis. What happened in 2015? Russia started its operation in Syria.

But military spends are not everything. Russia needs to supply both Assad army that fights 24/365 Assad militias and Assad state.



Madali said:


> Yet still some will continue to pretend that it's just a ragtag team of 100% Syrian farmers with no backing. I mean if 5 years of evidence doesn't open their mind, nothing will.


Thats exactly what I wrote: US keeps the balance in Syria to prolong the war. In 2013-2014 when Hezbies and Iraqis started advance in Aleppo US gave to rebels some TOWs and they advanced in Daraa.

Then when rebel advances in Daraa became to big US ordered to stop supplies. Now when Putin and Khamenai encircled Aleppo US allowed some supplies to rebels so they broke the siege.

Its funny that Putin and Khamenai with swarms of tanks and jets were encircling Aleppo for 9 months and rebels on Toyotas broke the siege in 6 days.


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> In 2015 Russian defense spends grew by 15 bln $, despite sever economical crisis. *What happened in 2015? Russia started its operation in Syria.*
> 
> But military spends are not everything. Russia needs to supply both Assad army that fights 24/365 Assad militias and Assad state.




Translation: you are talking out of your *** again  until u can bring up sources to back up your ridiculous claims stay quite, because your just going to embarrass your self more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762928725532868610


----------



## ptldM3

Project 4202 said:


> Translation: you are talking out of your *** again  until u can bring up sources to back up your ridiculous claims stay quite, because your just going to embarrass your self more



Yes @500 he is taking out of his *** again. I have had this argument with him before. Russian military spending increases every year even during and after the 2008 recession it increased. Inflation is also a major factor since soldiers need food and other necessities everyday. These necessities arnt free.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Even in best times when oil was 120$ Russia military spends never grew 1.5 times in one year. Now Russia is in deep crisis and military spends grew 1.5 times!

So in order to support 2K Russian soldiers, 30 jets and 24 helicopters and dozen of tanks they spent some 10 bln $.

But they also need to support 150 K Assadists, 100+ jets, 100+ helicopters over thousand of tanks.

+ some 10 million Assad population.

Thats crazy spends.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

...


*Russian military intervention in the Syrian Civil War

Date : *30 September 2015 – _present _(10 months, 1 week and 2 days)


*Quote :*

*This is how much Russia's 'war' in Syria costs*

*Holly Ellyatt*
*Wednesday, 21 Oct 2015 | 6:17 AM ET*

Russian air strikes in Syria are costing up to $4 million per day, according to data collected by a defense think tank for the _Moscow Times_ newspaper.

Data collected by IHS Jane's, a renowned intelligence provider for the defense industry and governments, showed that bombing raids, supply runs, infrastructure and ground personnel — along with a salvo of cruise missiles fired into the conflict zone — have cost Russia between $80 million and $115 million since strikes began on September 30.

Compared to Russia's 3.1 trillion ruble ($50 billion) defense budget for 2015, the figure appears low but the Kremlin could see its costs and commitments grow, the _Moscow Times_ reported.

Russia is currently struggling economically on the back of international sanctions placed on the country for its annexation of Crimea in 2013 and role in the pro-Russian uprising in east Ukraine last year.

Sanctions provoked investor caution over Russia which saw capital outflows and a fall in the ruble's value as a result. That, coupled with the sharp decline in oil prices, has contributed to Russia's parlous economic situation, yet, still it has willingly embarked on what could be a costly enterprise in Syria.

Ostensibly involving itself in the civil war in the Middle Eastern nation in order to help an alliance of western powers trying to combat the terrorist group that calls itself "Islamic State," many believe that Russia's real aim is to prop up the regime of controversial Syrian leader Bashar Al-Assad and to prevent more western influence in the region.

Russia reported on Wednesday that Assad had flown to Moscow on Tuesday evening to thank Russian President Vladimir Putin for his support but it was not said whether Assad had returned home.

Russia's intervention has certainly been welcomed by Assad. The country already has a naval base in Syria and has been granted use of an airbase, allowing it to employ ships, aircraft and military personnel on the ground in combat. In fact, Putin has made much of the fact that Russia was invited to intervene whereas the west was acting without any U.N. Security Council resolution.

More than 50 Russian warplanes and helicopters are conducting airstrikes on the positions of the Islamic State terrorist group in Syria, Russia's Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov has said, according to Russia's TASS news agency.

Although precise data is hard to come by, IHS Jane's said each warplane costs $12,000 per hour to fly and each helicopter costs $3,000 per hour.

With the tempo of bombing runs keeping the planes in the sky for 90 minutes a day on average and choppers flying one hour per day, Moscow is spending around $710,000 every 24 hours, IHS said. Each day, they drop around $750,000 worth of munitions.

In terms of personnel, they cost around $440,000 per day to support, IHS estimated. Keeping the ships in the Mediterranean requires a further $200,000. Other supporting costs, such as logistics, intelligence gathering, communications and engineering, add $250,000 per day. That means the minimum cost of keeping this operation going is $2.4 million per day.

*CNBC*


*Calculating the Cost of Russia's War in Syria (The Moscow Times) Oct. 20 2015 - 22:31 By Peter Hobson*



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

https://southfront.org/2000-terrorists-killed-in-10-days-of-tough-battle-with-syrian-army-in-aleppo/

In the last ten days, 2,000 members of Jeish al-Fatah terrorist group were killed and many others were wounded in clashes with the Syrian government forces in the southern and southwestern parts of Aleppo city, the Fars news agency reported on Monday.

Several rounds of Jeish al-Fatah’s offensives, targeted to lift the Syrian army’s siege on Aleppo, were repelled by the Syrian troops in the last ten days. As result, at least 2,000 terrorists were killed and many more were wounded*.*

According to several commanders within the ranks of the Syrian army and Hezbollah, the western states, especially the US warships deployed in the Mediterranean Sea, are providing logistical aid and intelligence support for the terrorists in Aleppo. The latest intelligence operations by the resistance forces showed that intelligence is sent by the US warships to Jeish al-Fatah terrorists in Syria.
_
“The western countries’ warships are providing the terrorists with information and intel about the resistance forces’ moves round the clock and they [the terrorists] continue their operations with the help of the very same information,” Fars quoted the words of a sources in the resistance forces._

At the same time, the terrorists have received hundreds of anti-armored TOW missiles by their trans-regional supporters through the allies in the region.

_“The Jeish al-Fatah members seek to break the siege of their comrades in Aleppo while the Hezbollah resistance forces are showing strong resistance against them with the least possibilities,” a member of the resistance forces said._

On Monday, the sources also said that the aim of the Jeish al-Fatah’s non-stop attacks in Aleppo was evacuation of a number of Western and Turkish officers trapped in militant-held districts of the city of Aleppo.

_“Several military advisors and trainers, working for the terrorist groups were trapped in Eastern Aleppo and have been transferred to militant-held regions in Southern Aleppo via Jeish al-Fatah-established corridors in al-Ramousiyeh,” Fars quoted the sources._

After seven phases of massive operations by over 9,000 terrorists on multiple fronts in Eastern, Southern and Southwestern Aleppo in the last five days, the US-backed Jeish al-Fatah coalition of 22 terrorist groups failed to break the siege except for one very narrow stretch of land in the Southwest that is under hell fire by the Russian air force and Syrian artillery units. Over 800 Jeish al-Fatah terrorists have been killed only in the Eastern frontline, while, according to the latest Sunday’s reports, Jeish al-Fatah has lost 1,200 terrorists in the South. The terrorists took control over three of the five Army Academies, but later they were fired by the Russian warplanes and attacked by the Syrian artillery units.

Meantime, according to the resistance forces, at least 2,000 fresh popular forces have arrived in Aleppo to join the Syrian army’ war against Jeish al-Fatah terrorists in the Southern parts of the city.

_“The newly-arrived resistance fighters are specialists in street war and know very well different tactics of battling against the well-equipped terrorists,” the sources said._

The Syrian Army troops, the National Defense Forces, the Lebanese Hezbollah resistance forces, the Iraqi resistance movements including al-Nujaba, Iranian military advisors (IRGC and Army), and the popular forces from Nubl and al-Zahra have participated in joint operations in Aleppo.


----------



## T-Rex

*Erdogan is visiting Moscow, it'll be interesting to see the effect of his visit in Syria.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Russian military intervention in the Syrian Civil War
> 
> Date : *30 September 2015 – _present _(10 months, 1 week and 2 days)
> 
> 
> *Quote :*
> 
> *This is how much Russia's 'war' in Syria costs*
> 
> *Holly Ellyatt*
> *Wednesday, 21 Oct 2015 | 6:17 AM ET*
> 
> Russian air strikes in Syria are costing up to $4 million per day, according to data collected by a defense think tank for the _Moscow Times_ newspaper.
> 
> Data collected by IHS Jane's, a renowned intelligence provider for the defense industry and governments, showed that bombing raids, supply runs, infrastructure and ground personnel — along with a salvo of cruise missiles fired into the conflict zone — have cost Russia between $80 million and $115 million since strikes began on September 30.
> 
> Compared to Russia's 3.1 trillion ruble ($50 billion) defense budget for 2015, the figure appears low but the Kremlin could see its costs and commitments grow, the _Moscow Times_ reported.
> 
> Russia is currently struggling economically on the back of international sanctions placed on the country for its annexation of Crimea in 2013 and role in the pro-Russian uprising in east Ukraine last year.
> 
> Sanctions provoked investor caution over Russia which saw capital outflows and a fall in the ruble's value as a result. That, coupled with the sharp decline in oil prices, has contributed to Russia's parlous economic situation, yet, still it has willingly embarked on what could be a costly enterprise in Syria.
> 
> Ostensibly involving itself in the civil war in the Middle Eastern nation in order to help an alliance of western powers trying to combat the terrorist group that calls itself "Islamic State," many believe that Russia's real aim is to prop up the regime of controversial Syrian leader Bashar Al-Assad and to prevent more western influence in the region.
> 
> Russia reported on Wednesday that Assad had flown to Moscow on Tuesday evening to thank Russian President Vladimir Putin for his support but it was not said whether Assad had returned home.
> 
> Russia's intervention has certainly been welcomed by Assad. The country already has a naval base in Syria and has been granted use of an airbase, allowing it to employ ships, aircraft and military personnel on the ground in combat. In fact, Putin has made much of the fact that Russia was invited to intervene whereas the west was acting without any U.N. Security Council resolution.
> 
> More than 50 Russian warplanes and helicopters are conducting airstrikes on the positions of the Islamic State terrorist group in Syria, Russia's Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov has said, according to Russia's TASS news agency.
> 
> Although precise data is hard to come by, IHS Jane's said each warplane costs $12,000 per hour to fly and each helicopter costs $3,000 per hour.
> 
> With the tempo of bombing runs keeping the planes in the sky for 90 minutes a day on average and choppers flying one hour per day, Moscow is spending around $710,000 every 24 hours, IHS said. Each day, they drop around $750,000 worth of munitions.
> 
> In terms of personnel, they cost around $440,000 per day to support, IHS estimated. Keeping the ships in the Mediterranean requires a further $200,000. Other supporting costs, such as logistics, intelligence gathering, communications and engineering, add $250,000 per day. That means the minimum cost of keeping this operation going is $2.4 million per day.
> 
> *CNBC*
> 
> 
> *Calculating the Cost of Russia's War in Syria (The Moscow Times) Oct. 20 2015 - 22:31 By Peter Hobson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This 4 million per day estimate includes the cruise missiles Russia fired as well as operating the more costly SU-25 which were withdrawn.

If this article is correct Russia only spend 1.2 billion, actually much less because Russia started using helicopters more extensively which is cheaper to operate and withdrew SU-25s. Moreover, Cruise missiles are rarely, if ever, used which inflated the original 4 million per day cost.


We had one member saying Russia spend 30 billion so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Additional RuAF getting redeployed to Syria....


----------



## 500

*Obama job in Syria:*

Before:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/8/88/20141020225934!Syrian_civil_war.png

After:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Syrian_civil_war.png

*Putin Khamenai job in Syria:*

Before:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/8/88/20151007084822!Syrian_civil_war.png

After:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Syrian_civil_war.png


----------



## Star Wars

Heavy airstrikes by SyAF and RuAF in S and W Aleppo


----------



## patientlion212

500 said:


> Even in best times when oil was 120$ Russia military spends never grew 1.5 times in one year. Now Russia is in deep crisis and military spends grew 1.5 times!
> 
> So in order to support 2K Russian soldiers, 30 jets and 24 helicopters and dozen of tanks they spent some 10 bln $.
> 
> But they also need to support 150 K Assadists, 100+ jets, 100+ helicopters over thousand of tanks.
> 
> + some 10 million Assad population.
> 
> Thats crazy spends.


r u against that ? i don't understand, everything Russia n Iran r doing is in favor of Israel, imagine if they pull out, the terrorists will take over n march towards u, they r in Daraa in the south, not more than 125 KM from Jerusalem !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AM hearing news that the E.Aleppo Siege is in effect again....


----------



## Aero

CBU-105 said:


> interesting read, didn't get this bit though
> 
> 
> I thought they were under siege and encircled from all fronts, how were they getting supplies from outside help then ?


Not in Aleppo city itself but in Idlib and areas bordering Turkey under opposition control.


----------



## 500

patientlion212 said:


> r u against that ? i don't understand, everything Russia n Iran r doing is in favor of Israel, imagine if they pull out, the terrorists will take over n march towards u, they r in Daraa in the south, not more than 125 KM from Jerusalem !!


I am against starving, gassing and barrel bombing children. Those who do it must be hang high together with their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Putin is short


----------



## beast89

United said:


> Putin is short



Bad news for the beheaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> I am against starving, gassing and barrel bombing children. Those who do it must be hang high together with their supporters.





beast89 said:


> Bad news for the beheaders.


May be if the SAA mange to capture Aleppo then yes but if the Terrorists capture Aleppo then no erdogan will have a hope to finish Bashar ruling of Syria so the coming days will tell us if it is good or bad!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> May be if the SAA mange to capture Aleppo then yes but if the Terrorists capture Aleppo then no erdogan will have a hope to finish Bashar ruling of Syria so the coming days will tell us if it is good or bad!.


Slaughtering people wont make u win. Russians killed million in Afghanistan and eventually fled. Same will happen to ur Khamenai militias.

SAA my as:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Slaughtering people wont make u win. Russians killed million in Afghanistan and eventually fled. Same will happen to ur Khamenai militias.
> 
> SAA my as:


Well, you confused buddy?

The SAA isn't the Russians forces the Syrians are not the Afghan and we are not slaughtering no one one more thing your gangs in Syria arn't the same afghan rebels during the Russians invasion see the whole picture way difffer than what you have stay tuned and you'll see that the syrians will stand with their leader and their army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> Well, you confused buddy?
> 
> The SAA isn't the Russians forces the Syrians are not the Afghan and we are not slaughtering no one one more thing your gangs in Syria arn't the same afghan rebels during the Russians invasion see the whole picture way difffer than what you have stay tuned and you'll see that the syrians will stand with their leader and their army.


USSR murdered 1 million and displaced other 5-10 millions to keep power in Afghanistan. Eventually they were forced to flee without achieving anything except destruction. Same is going now in Syria. U are sadistically murdering starving torturing millions every day to keep degenerate corrupt dictator in power. Since Syrians dont want to fight for that inbred degenerate Khamenai is sending more and more thugs. Bt eventually u will flee.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> USSR murdered 1 million and displaced other 5-10 millions to keep power in Afghanistan. Eventually they were forced to flee without achieving anything except destruction. Same is going now in Syria. U are sadistically murdering starving torturing millions every day to keep degenerate corrupt dictator in power. Since Syrians dont want to fight for that inbred degenerate Khamenai is sending more and more thugs. Bt eventually u will flee.


Ok, what ever suite you take breath we are no one in all this matter but we Iraqis wont accept any wahhabi state next door in Syria because they will turn toward us for sure and it is our right to defend our self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Malik Alashter said:


> Ok, what ever suite you take breath we are no one in all this matter but we Iraqis wont accept any wahhabi state next door in Syria because they will turn toward us for sure and it is our right to defend our self.



Just say Muslim (Sunni). It is also the right of Syrians to kill foreign and invading (Shia Iraqi) Wilayat al-Faqih terrorists.

More dead foreign terrorist Rafawid (using same language as the ones who use similar slurs against Sunni Arabs 24/7 without consequences) trash:




















The captured version:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763086220918337536
SAA 3 kms away from Turkish border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Just say Muslim (Sunni). It is also the right of Syrians to kill foreign and invading (Shia Iraqi) Wilayat al-Faqih terrorists.


Wait a second why did you attach Yemen???

Now for the same reason you did attached Yemen we also help in Syria

Honestly I hate your kind not because you are wahhabi also that's enough to make you hate you but I hate you because you are nothing yet you try to be something using filthy approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Just say Muslim (Sunni). It is also the right of Syrians to kill foreign and invading (Shia Iraqi) Wilayat al-Faqih terrorists.
> 
> More dead and ugly terrorist Rafawid trash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The captured version:



reported for sectarianism al hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Malik Alashter said:


> Wait a second why did you attach Yemen???
> 
> Now for the same reason you did attached Yemen we also help in Syria
> 
> Honestly I hate your kind not because you are wahhabi also that's enough to make you hate you but I hate you because you are nothing yet you try to be something using filthy approach.



I don't care about your blabbering or very existence, Rafida. Your main export to Syria is going to perish as has been the case for 1000's of them since 2011. That is the most important thing here. Much worse is in store for them. Just giving you a mirror to look at. That's all. Now get lost cry baby and innocent pretending lamb who actively supports genocide and who is among the most hypocritical people on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Madali said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763086220918337536
> SAA 3 kms away from Turkish border



Their fronts collapsing in both Latakia and E.Ghouta


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> I don't care about your blabbering or very existence, Rafida. Your main export to Syria is going to perish as has been the case for 1000's of them since 2011. Much worse is in store for them. Just giving you a mirror to look at. That's all. Now get lost.


trust me this is a war you are loosing as you loosing already in Yemen these nations wont allow to slave them in the name of Islam.

As I said this war in Syria could lead to a real 3rd world war and if that happen the first looser going to be you the west wont forgive you and the east wont too when bunch of irresponsible take the world into the unknown.



Star Wars said:


> Their fronts collapsing in both Latakia and E.Ghouta


They will loose this childish play in Syria should be ended soon.

Today I read on twitter that the SAA closed the gap by fire no one can get through now.
Also I think Erdogan soon will close his borders and stops his support to these savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Malik Alashter said:


> trust me this is a war you are loosing as you loosing already in Yemen these nations wont allow to slave them in the name of Islam.
> 
> As I said this war in Syria could lead to a real 3rd world war and if that happen the first looser going to be you the west wont forgive you and the east wont too when bunch of irresponsible take the world into the unknown.
> 
> 
> They will loose this childish play in Syria should be ended soon.



This jaish islam just over a year ago, the biggest project saudi royals undertook in syria.





Now they are close to disintegration in East ghouta. Terrorists are running out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> If killing 5000 terrorists in Yemen while losing less than 300 on our side is losing then yes, we are losing.
> 
> Listen, your cult has almost 10 times fewer adherents. You have no chance. However I wish for you to continue to live in your delusion. This way the awakening will be more painful, dear.
> 
> Last time that delusion meant some 20.000 ISIS fighters conquering half of your country. Excluding the Kurds who rule the north. Only the overpopulated slums in the South are left.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha what a poor filla you are any way killing 5000 thousand women, men and children while run away from armed men.

Yes we are less because we are elites that's why also this fewer 10 times make your regime your religious foundations obsessed with us 24/7 well they scream day and night we are killing you without even touching you!!! it's your hate towards us that will bring you down!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

beast89 said:


> This jaish islam just over a year ago, the biggest project saudi royals undertook in syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are close to disintegration in East ghouta. Terrorists are running out


Brother just believe in this it's Allah's promise to his creatures human.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر) صدق الله العلي العظيم.



Sargon of Akkad said:


> Rejectionists and traitors receive no respect from anyone. Especially not those who prostitute themselves to sworn enemies on a daily basis, in your case an hourly basis, I assume. Nor people with your history for that matter.
> That is why you are in the position you are and why your only friends are like-minded cult members in tiny impoverished Southern Lebanon and Wilayat al-Faqih followers in Mullahstan next door. Your actions in Syria have just reinforced that and now even people like me despise you. Congratulations on your achievement.
> 
> However as I said the Syrians alone can deal with you. No need to involve the 1+ billion here. The goal here is just to expose you for what you are.


(63) (25:63) The (true) servants of the Merciful are those *78 who walk humbly on the earth *79 who, when the ignorant people behave insolently towards them, say,"Peace to you" *80

سلاما سلاما.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Rejectionists and traitors receive no respect from anyone. Especially not those who prostitute themselves to sworn enemies on a daily basis, in your case an hourly basis, I assume. Nor people with your history for that matter.
> That is why you are in the position you are and why your only friends are like-minded cult members in tiny impoverished Southern Lebanon and Wilayat al-Faqih followers in Mullahstan next door. Your actions in Syria have just reinforced that and now even people like me despise you. Congratulations on your achievement.
> 
> However as I said the Syrians alone can deal with you. No need to involve the 1+ billion here. The goal here is just to expose you for what you are.



We see the most sectarianism from Saudi posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Madali said:


> We see the most sectarianism from Saudi posters.



That is because we do not generally tolerate traitors (within ourselves) and double-faced people. However I find such an unfounded claim very hilarious considering that every "Mullah-camp member" on this forum is abusing Sunni Muslims (90% of all Muslims worldwide), Arabs etc. by using sectarian slurs. When we reply in a similar fashion (Rafida) hell breaks lose and only THEN are people even commenting on it. However nonsense slurs like "Wahhabi" and what not are posted left and right on this forum without anyone from the Mullah camp questioning it.

Pfuck off with that hypocrisy, is all that I have to say. You are genocide supporters in regards to Syria and that is evident for anyone with 2 brain cells. All while crying about Bahrain where less than 100 people have died in 5 years time of "unrest", half of them South Asians workers and police working in Bahrain.

Since the victims are Arabs and Sunnis you do not care of course. Quit the comedy. Of course we have low opinions of such individuals like you and we will reply in a similar kind. Only complete and utter retards would be surprised at such an reaction.

In KSA alone we have 2-3 million Shias and in 82 years of history, they have only been attacked 3 times. All by ISIS which is an Iraqi phenomenon.

Besides this forum has like, what, 3 active Saudi Arabians? We had more atheist Saudi Arabian members not long ago than currently active users. What a joke. Speaking of atheists, atheism is stronger in KSA, apparently according to many surveys, than anywhere else in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alarabi

The russian communist terrorists awarded The Palestinian terrorist Muhammad Rafee with a military decoration after he led Liwa Alquds in Aleppo to fight Syrian rebels.












Liwa Alquds (Palestinians) kills Syrians.
Filaq Alquds (Iranians) kills Iraqis and Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patientlion212

how many Iranians n Russians soldiers r fighting in Syria ?


----------



## 500

Funny how Erdogan made lil Putin wait:













patientlion212 said:


> how many Iranians n Russians soldiers r fighting in Syria ?


They are mainly directing ther Iraqi, Afghan and Palestinian cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

SYRIA: New investigation by SKYNEWS claims that 500-600 Russian mercenaries may have been killed fighting in Syria



http://news.sky.com/story/revealed-russias-secret-syria-mercenaries-10529248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

alarabi said:


> Liwa Alquds (Palestinians) kills Syrians.



They are of Palestinian origin, living in Syria for decades. They are much more Syrian than illegal Chechen, Uyghur, Uzbek, Saudi and other Arab foreigner terrorists who have came to Syria to join local Al-Qaeda and ISIS terrorists and their allies. thousands of Saudi terrorists have been in Syria, many of them sent to hell and yet you have the audacity to talk about Palestinians who have lived in Syria for decades, defending their city against world's worst terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Serpentine said:


> They are of Palestinian origin, living in Syria for decades. They are much more Syrian than illegal Chechen, Uyghur, Uzbek, Saudi and other Arab foreigner terrorists who have came to Syria to join local Al-Qaeda and ISIS terrorists and their allies. thousands of Saudi terrorists have been in Syria, many of them sent to hell and yet you have the audacity to talk about Palestinians who have lived in Syria for decades, defending their city against world's worst terrorists.



First of all no Arab land is foreign for any other Arab. Natives excluded other Arabs are the closest people on all fronts in any given Arab country. Secondly only around 2500 Saudi Arabian nationals have went to Syria to join opposition groups and most of them have returned again.

Palestinains in Syria are not nationals and not native, although they are Arabs, so there is no difference, as there was an significant Saudi Arabian diaspora in Syria let alone the fact that around 1 million Saudi Arabians are of Syrian Arab origin to begin with. Exactly many of such people have went to Syria to fight. Not to say that Saudi Arabian-Syrian intermarriages have been popular since the creation of both national states in their current form. Of course I do not expect an Iranian to know anything of this short as you are a non-Arab.

Speaking about Palestinians the Al-Assad regime have killed many, many more of them than the Syrian opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sargon of Akkad said:


> First of all no Arab land is foreign for any other Arab. Natives excluded other Arabs are the closest people on all fronts in any given Arab country. Secondly only around 2500 Saudi Arabian nationals have went to Syria to join opposition groups and most of them have returned again.
> 
> Palestinains in Syria are not nationals and not native, although they are Arabs, so there is no difference, as there was an significant Saudi Arabian diaspora in Syria let alone the fact that around 1 million Saudi Arabians are of Syrian Arab origin to begin with. Exactly many of such people have went to Syria to fight. Of course I do not expect an Iranian to know anything of this short as you are a non-Arab.


Al-Hasani, it seems in your new 20th fake account, you have taken a sectarian approach, let's see how much you will last.
So if a terrorist is an Arab, but not from Syria, it's totally okay if he goes there illegally? That's some fascist approach you got there. How about this? Many ISIS members are Arabs, why don't you let them in your country? They are not foreigners after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Serpentine said:


> Al-Hasani, it seems in your new 20th fake account, you have taken a sectarian approach, let's see how much you will last.
> So if a terrorist is an Arab, but not from Syria, it's totally okay if he goes there? That's some fascist approach you got there. How about this? Many ISIS members are Arabs, why don't you let them in your country? They are not foreigners after all.



There is nothing sectarian about exposing the hypocrisy of genocide supporters like you and telling the truth here. Nor am I banned or have been.

First of all I and most others do not consider Arabs helping their Syrian brothers and sisters fighting a genocidal regime for terrorists. In fact we consider it as a moral and religious obligation to help the Syrian people financially, morally, militarily etc.

The Syrian conflict is first and foremost an Syrian conflict but by default an Arab one as well as it impacts all Arabs. Goes for all other conflicts be it in Palestine, Iraq, Yemen or Libya.

Why are you talking about ISIS which is a sworn enemy of the Syrian opposition? Nobody, aside from yourself, have mentioned them.

I will repeat myself, no Arab land is forcing for any Arab. On the contrary closer to every Arab than anyone else other than the natives/citizens of that Arab country.

As far as KSA goes and a possible conflict there, I would very much expect all Arabs and most Muslims (for obvious reasons) to be involved in such a conflict and I would have no problem with that as it is very much understandable.

As far as ISIS goes no Syrian opposition group considers them to be anything but an enemy alongside the similarly but worse (in this regard) genocidal Al-Assad regime and their friends and allies.

The key point here is that Arab land is not foreign for any Arab, that Palestinians living in Syria are not natives or nationals and that if (according to your logic) Palestinians living in Syria can be part of the conflict so can other non-nationals/citizens from Arab countries, especially neighboring countries or countries a stone throw away as in the case of KSA, especially when many of the fighters have ties to Syria one way or another as at least 1 million Saudi Arabian citizens have.

End of story really and the opinions of non-Arabs and Farsis of all people are the least important here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Russian state news agencies headlines during confrontation with Turkey few months ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russian state news agencies headlines during confrontation with Turkey few months ago:






Stop polluting the tread with low quality posts that have no place here, it's bad enough listening to your conspiracy theories/lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Stop polluting the tread with low quality posts that have no place here, it's bad enough listening to your conspiracy theories/lies.


I agree that Russian state news agencies (Vesti, Zvezda, Life News etc) are low quality conspiracy trash, but unfortunately Russia is one of the major players in Syria and many here quite their propaganda.

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2691179
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mire/content/201603050950-bxpa.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Massive Jihadi Casualities in failed Latakia offensive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763352063875047425


----------



## 500

Khamenai and Putin continue terror attacks on Idlib:


















Meanwhile rebels manage to bring food into Aleppo disrupting Khamenai and Putin attempts to starve and cleanse the city:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

The Arab opposition group the west now supports, this group is worse than the Kurdish groups which only manage to take cities when the US levels it, unlikely to succeed.




http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/britain-pr...e-east-help-rebel-force-wipe-out-isis-1575226

*Britain prepares to send hundreds of elite troops to Middle East to help rebel force wipe out Isis*

Britain is set to deploy hundreds of elite troops to the Middle East to train Syrian rebel forces in the fight against the Islamic State (Isis), it has been reported. In a bid to break the deadlock in the war-torn nation, Royal Marines will join the SAS to provide rebel group New Syrian Army (NSA) with advanced skills.

After months of negotiating, the NSA has been persuaded to send its fighters into neighbouring Jordan for intense training, the Daily Mirror reported. After training has finished, NSA fighters will return to battle IS (Daesh) alongside SAS forces, according to the Sun.

"Tours have been extended and more are going to the region," the newspaper quoted an unidentified senior source as saying. "The government is throwing absolutely everything at this, money and manpower, everything is being hurled at the problem."

Earlier this week photographs of British special forces operating on the ground in Syria emerged. The troops were pictured driving the Al-Thalab, a high-mobility long-range patrol vehicle designed for surveillance, reconnaissance, internal security and border patrol forces.

The NSA is a moderate rebel force and mainly consists of Syrian Arab army defectors. The group was established in 2015 with US backing to fight against IS in Deir ez-Zor province, which is largely controlled by the terrorist organisation.

MI6 and France's foreign spy service, the DGSE, are also training agents recruited from refugee camps in Jordan. Once they are inside Syria, the agents provide intelligence information on the civil war.

Preventing IS fighters from permeating NSA ranks has been a key issue. "The aim is to raise the level of training and capability for these forces," an unidentified source said.

"As we understand the vetting process has now been agreed, it has been a challenge, as many of these guys are 'clean skins' they have little background data that can be checked other than their word.

"But the Americans have established a simple but robust process that we will need to monitor and observe throughout the trainees' time in the camps. The biggest threat is of infiltration by Isis".

Statistics from the US-led bombing campaign in Iraq and Syria showed that more than 14,000 air strikes were conducted at a cost of £6.4bn ($8.4bn) to the US and £280m ($365m) to the UK. Around 3,800 US soldiers are in Iraq and US, UK and French special forces are present there and in neighbouring Syria, Sky Newsreported.


----------



## A.M.

Was the retreat in Aleppo strategic? Beginning to look that way since the counter attack began.

SAA is gaining significant ground in Latakia as well.


----------



## Star Wars

A.M. said:


> Was the retreat in Aleppo strategic? Beginning to look that way since the counter attack began.
> 
> SAA is gaining significant ground in Latakia as well.



Same here, they are getting bombed to hell in S.Aleppo. Latakia and Ghouta fronts have collapsed. South Front report believes that the Rebels are running out of reserve units.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763371115624341504
That crossing is right next to Aleppo(idlib province) in the Rebel held territories. Looks like Turks are siding with Russia. Once Latakia falls, no more supplies from Turkey.


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> They are of Palestinian origin, living in Syria for decades. They are much more Syrian than illegal Chechen, Uyghur, Uzbek, Saudi and other Arab foreigner terrorists who have came to Syria to join local Al-Qaeda and ISIS terrorists and their allies. thousands of Saudi terrorists have been in Syria, many of them sent to hell and yet you have the audacity to talk about Palestinians who have lived in Syria for decades, defending their city against world's worst terrorists.



You are a Farsi guy who follows Khamenie, the biggest terrorist in the whole world, your khamenie has been recruiting Mutaa mercenaries from Afghanistan, Iraq and Iran to fight in Syria. You even called the communist Russians to bail you out in Syria, then you came here to talk about foreigner fighters and lecturing about the Arabian Syria. I know your Farsi mercenaries are getting hard days in Aleppo, but that doesn't mean you have to lie and post a stupid comment. 
Grow up Khomeinist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

alarabi said:


> The russian communist terrorists awarded The Palestinian terrorist Muhammad Rafee with a military decoration after he led Liwa Alquds in Aleppo to fight Syrian rebels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liwa Alquds (Palestinians) kills Syrians.
> Filaq Alquds (Iranians) kills Iraqis and Syrians.



seems someone is jealous that the saudis can not send even one soldier to help his brothers. That medal is well deserved . Furthermore what does it say about ksa being so desperate to shower russia with financial incentives when they give medals to people you hate lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

alarabi said:


> You are a Farsi guy who follows Khamenie, the biggest terrorist in the whole world, your khamenie has been recruiting Mutaa mercenaries from Afghanistan, Iraq and Iran to fight in Syria. You even called the communist Russians to bail you out in Syria, then you came here to talk about foreigner fighters and lecturing about the Arabian Syria. I know your Farsi mercenaries are getting hard days in Aleppo, but that doesn't mean you have to lie and post a stupid comment.
> Grow up Khomeinist.



One day you will find the truth and submit to Khamenei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

f1000n said:


> One day you will find the truth and submit to Khamenei



That will happen if I'm either retard or captagon addict.
I know now why Hezbollah has been all these years selling and producing captagon? because hell no normal guy will ever
follow the shit captagon guy Hassan Nassrullah and Khamenie are saying. The right place for these two terrorists is prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

alarabi said:


> You are a Farsi guy who follows Khamenie, the biggest terrorist in the whole world, your khamenie has been recruiting Mutaa mercenaries from Afghanistan, Iraq and Iran to fight in Syria. You even called the communist Russians to bail you out in Syria, then you came here to talk about foreigner fighters and lecturing about the Arabian Syria. I know your Farsi mercenaries are getting hard days in Aleppo, but that doesn't mean you have to lie and post a stupid comment.
> Grow up Khomeinist.



Saudi Arabia is the ideological mother and father of almost all terror groups in ME and world, like ISIS, AQ, Taliban, Boko Haram, Nusra, etc. it's a little bit of irony that you talk about terrorism though.

We are in Syria by permission of its legitimate government who is still in Damascus, foreign terrorists on the other hand have no place in Syria, hence they are being hunted down.

About Aleppo, don't rush it. Between 700-1000 terrorists were obliterated (and hundreds injured) to open a narrow corridor on which SAA has direct fire control, just ask yourself whether it was worth it or not, while the battle is not over yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

500 said:


> Funny how Erdogan made lil Putin wait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mainly directing ther Iraqi, Afghan and Palestinian cannon fodder.



you forgot this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Regarding Liwa Al Quds the main question is what they received the medal for? Because all Liwa Al Quds did is attacking totally destroyed Handarat 20 times and running away with tail between legs each time. Once they left Alawi child soldier behind them. Probably that was the idea and hats what they received a medal for?



beast89 said:


> you forgot this picture


Lame Photoshop. Check the video, there is no such frame:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mdcp




----------



## 500

More Hezbies lost their way to Jerusalem in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

I don't get the point of you celebrating that ^^ it makes no difference, the opposition loses a lot of people as well. The casualties are nowhere near those of the Iran-Iraq war, it doesn't affect much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

United said:


> investigation by SKYNEWS



SkyNews it's a propaganda trash just like most of anglo news. They hire actors and write the texts of interview for most of their "sensations".

How do i know that? The actor which is was filmed in skynews interview told this to another channel.. Use google translate for help.
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1649903
http://www.ntv.ru/video/1302706/




A.M. said:


> Was the retreat in Aleppo strategic? Beginning to look that way since the counter attack began.



The Aleppo is a trap for the terrorists from around the world. Mostly from Saudi Arabia, Turkey and so on. The terrorists in Aleppo concentrating on the small territory and therefore suffer heavy loses from air strikes and artillery.












500 said:


> Russian state news agencies headlines during confrontation with Turkey few months ago:




Not a sane person or a country will trust to a turks or turkey. Especially under erdogan rule. We need to use turkey somehow against americans and the terrorists groups backed by the usa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Saudi royals upset Putin turned down their money and aligning with them so they mock Erdogan instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

beast89 said:


> Saudi royals upset Putin turned down their money and aligning with them so they mock Erdogan instead.



Erdogan visit to Russia worry Assad, Iran, Kurds, USA, and Syrian rebels respectfully. It doesn't worry Saudi Arabia anyway because Russia and Turkey relation was at its best moment 8 months ago and that didn't affect Saudi strategic interests in the ME.

Al Muhaysini entered Aleppo after Syrian rebels broke the siege. 






Wondering where the hell Suleimani is at the moment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

15 civilians killed today in Hamdaniyah, Aleppo by terrorist shelling. No condemnation, no report in media, no human rights watch crying, nothing.



alarabi said:


> Al Muhaysini entered Aleppo after Syrian rebels broke the siege.



So a Saudi terrorist is illegally in Syria preaching hate, terrorism, intolerance, spreading virus of an ideology (what Saudi Arabia excels at) and you are boasting over it?

The day we see his rotting corpse (like tens of thousands of those died before him) is the day many people in Syria will celebrate. Hopefully that day is not far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> 15 civilians killed today in Hamdaniyah, Aleppo by terrorist shelling. No condemnation, no report in media, no human rights watch crying, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So a Saudi terrorist is illegally in Syria preaching hate, terrorism, intolerance, spreading virus of an ideology (what Saudi Arabia excels at) and you are boasting over it?
> 
> The day we see his rotting corpse (like tens of thousands of those died before him) is the day many people in Syria will celebrate. Hopefully that day is not far away.



Ooh yeah keep shedding tears of crocodiles. Your country funds and arms Hezbollah terrorists, Khomeinist Afghani and Pakistani mercenaries, Iraqi JAHSH militia and Iranian "pilgrims" in Syria then you pretend you are an angel. 
Neither Al Muhaysini needs Saudi Arabia nor Saudi needs him at all because his family has billions of dollars enough to conquer Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

alarabi said:


> Ooh yeah keep shedding tears of crocodiles. Your country funds and arms Hezbollah terrorists, Khomeinist Afghani and Pakistani mercenaries, Iraqi JAHSH militia and Iranian "pilgrims" in Syria then you pretend you are an angel.
> Neither Al Muhaysini needs Saudi Arabia nor Saudi needs him at all because his family has billions of dollars enough to conquer Tehran.



Good, then tell them to come and conquer Tehran.

One of these days, we will see his ugly corpse and it will be a day for celebration, just like the day when Zahran Aloush was hunted down by Iran/Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> 15 civilians killed today in Hamdaniyah, Aleppo by terrorist shelling. No condemnation, no report in media, no human rights watch crying, nothing.


If news will start reporting about every civilian death in Syria Assad will be kicked in less than a year. Assad murders civilians 100 more than everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Serpentine said:


> Good, then tell them to come and conquer Tehran.
> 
> One of these days, we will see his ugly corpse and it will be a day for celebration, just like the day when Zahran Aloush was hunted down by Iran/Hezbollah.



Who the hell would want to "conquer" Tehran. For what exactly? To live in one of the most polluted areas on earth? Maybe people want to experience a potentially deadly earthquake which is a question of time? I don't know.

Besides we already conquered you and ruled you for centuries. When Tehran was a village or non-existent.







Al-Muhaysini has eliminated 1000's upon 1000's of Wilayat al-Faqih and Assadists. He has done more than enough already. Even if he dies today as a martyr. His name is already immortalized. When Assadists see him and his men they flee or piss in their pants despite being better off on all fronts by far. This courage and mentality is exactly why our ancestors created 3 of the 11 largest empires in history against all odds. More than anybody else. This is why, if KSA should be attacked tomorrow, that 1 million people would be waiting to sacrifice their lives. You people on the other hand are afraid of death and that is why you are mostly using foreigners as cannon fodder and not your own men. They are afraid of death. Saudi Arabians on the other hand have been part of every battle front in recent history and been one of the most bravest and fierce warriors against the enemies of Muslims. Despite living in bigger luxury than all other Muslims other than other GCC countries. For us it is a honor to die in battle against anti-Muslims and anti-Arabs and in the defense of our people and religion. We wish such death instead of old age.

On the other hand many Iranian migrants who escape to the West try to act more Western than the Westerners themselves to the ridicule of themselves as they will never be accepted by Westerners. The most recent example of this was this Iranian 20 year old in Munich that killed 10 people, mostly Turkish/Albanian Germans and who was interested in Nazism despite looking more non-European than those he shoot. Not to mention the 1000's upon 1000's of Iranians who change their names etc. and convert to Western religions. In this case Christianity which is a Middle Eastern and Semitic religion that Arabs happen to be the oldest community of.

Let us see how many volunteers you can "activate" in case of an all-out conflict. I suspect that a comparison would be pathetic for your people.

Your Soleimani (who I suspect to be a crypto-Arab as he looks like one) on the other hand is only good at smiling when photos are taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763475218375532549


----------



## Serpentine

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Al-Muhaysini has eliminated 1000's upon 1000's of Wilayat al-Faqih and Assadists.



This guy is a sexually frustrated Saudi terrorist (no surprise, he's like other Saudi inspired terrorist groups like AQ,ISIS, Taliban, Boko Haram) who is motivating suicide bombers by describing body parts of 72 virgins. You do understand that only in recent battle of Aleppo, the kill ratio was like 1:5 and even more? Guess who is also dying in 1000s upon 1000s?

Your Arab superiority complex rants (Fascists would be ashamed looking at it actually) are too boring for anyone to be interested in it. Now you may want to write another novel full of rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Serpentine said:


> This guy is a sexually frustrated Saudi terrorist (no surprise, he's like other Saudi inspired terrorist groups like AQ,ISIS, Taliban, Boko Haram) who is motivating suicide bombers by describing body parts of 72 virgins. You do understand that only in recent battle of Aleppo, the kill ratio was like 1:5 and even more? Guess who is also dying in 1000s upon 1000s?
> 
> Your Arab superiority complex rants (Fascists would be ashamed looking at it actually) are too boring for anyone to be interested in it. Now you may want to write another novel full of rants.



I did not know that you know about his sexual life, lol.

What I wrote is the reality and you know it but of course I do not hope that more wars will take place in the ME despite my dislike for your regime and similar minded people.

There are 450 million + Arabs. In comparison there are 50 million Persians and your fertility rate is slowing down. In the near future more Persians will die than be born. Arabs on the other hand are expected to become the biggest ethnicity in the world by 2100. Even in Syria the population has been increasing since 2011 despite your Mullah's active support for the genocide of Syrians. So numbers should not be discussed here.

Your ratio is nonsense BTW but I am sure you know about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> This guy is a sexually frustrated Saudi terrorist (no surprise, he's like other Saudi inspired terrorist groups like AQ,ISIS, Taliban, Boko Haram) who is motivating suicide bombers by describing body parts of 72 virgins. You do understand that only in recent battle of Aleppo, the kill ratio was like 1:5 and even more? Guess who is also dying in 1000s upon 1000s?
> 
> Your Arab superiority complex rants (Fascists would be ashamed looking at it actually) are too boring for anyone to be interested in it. Now you may want to write another novel full of rants.


Funny that after miserable defeat in Aleppo Assadists repeat their lies. If they are killing 1:5 ratio then why they are begging Iraqi and hezbie thugs to save them?


----------



## beast89

alarabi said:


> Erdogan visit to Russia worry Assad, Iran, Kurds, USA, and Syrian rebels respectfully. It doesn't worry Saudi Arabia anyway because Russia and Turkey relation was at its best moment 8 months ago and that didn't affect Saudi strategic interests in the ME.
> 
> Al Muhaysini entered Aleppo after Syrian rebels broke the siege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering where the hell Suleimani is at the moment?



Turkeys main issue is the kurds which russia also arms and considering russia is increasing its bombings even when your royals reached out and practically begged https://lobelog.com/is-saudi-arabia-really-inviting-russia-to-play-a-bigger-role-in-the-middle-east/ hence the sour cartoons by saudis. Russia even Vetoed Saudis when it came to Houthis in Yemen last week. Face it your kings biggest ally will remain USA, the gaurdians of the zionists. http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/yemen/russia-objects-to-un-statement-criticising-al-houthis-1.1873478

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1




----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Funny that after miserable defeat in Aleppo Assadists repeat their lies. If they are killing 1:5 ratio then why they are begging Iraqi and hezbie thugs to save them?



No one has begged anyone. Thousands of reinforcements from SAA, Iraqis and some from Hezbollah have arrived in Aleppo recently. Yes the kill ratio was 1:5, but the 7000 nutjobs attacking a small area did manage to capture it, and it doesn't mean they didn't lose hundreds of terrorists. The battle of Aleppo is far from over, opening a small and very narrow corridor will not win this war, just like taking Mallah and Bani Zeid district did not win it. Important days are yet to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1




----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> This guy is a sexually frustrated Saudi terrorist (no surprise, he's like other Saudi inspired terrorist groups like AQ,ISIS, Taliban, Boko Haram) who is motivating suicide bombers by describing body parts of 72 virgins. You do understand that only in recent battle of Aleppo, the kill ratio was like 1:5 and even more? Guess who is also dying in 1000s upon 1000s?
> 
> Your Arab superiority complex rants (Fascists would be ashamed looking at it actually) are too boring for anyone to be interested in it. Now you may want to write another novel full of rants.



Iran hosts 3 senior Alqaeda figures as you keep saying nonsense conclusions.
Daesh has never attacked Iran, not even by accident, but it has attacked Saudi Arabia and many other countries except Iran.
Iran is arming and backing Taliban with money as you are trying to throw them away in your comment. 
Iran has at least 4 camps to train Taliban inside Iran.

Iran deserves a golden medal for sponsoring terrorism in the world. All countries combined can't compete Iran at terror affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

alarabi said:


> Iran hosts 3 senior Alqaeda figures as you keep saying nonsense conclusions.
> Daesh has never attacked Iran, not even by accident, but it has attacked Saudi Arabia and many other countries except Iran.
> Iran is arming and backing Taliban with money as you are trying to throw them away in your comment.
> Iran has at least 4 camps to train Taliban inside Iran.
> 
> Iran deserves a golden medal for sponsoring terrorism in the world. All countries combined can't compete Iran at terror affair.



ISIS has not attacked Norway, Venezuela or UAE either, not even by accident, so they all support ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> Iran hosts 3 senior Alqaeda figures as you keep saying nonsense conclusions.
> Daesh has never attacked Iran, not even by accident, but it has attacked Saudi Arabia and many other countries except Iran.
> Iran is arming and backing Taliban with money as you are trying to throw them away in your comment.
> Iran has at least 4 camps to train Taliban inside Iran.
> 
> Iran deserves a golden medal for sponsoring terrorism in the world. All countries combined can't compete Iran at terror affair.






Isis idiology is identical to Saudi rule, so it's laughable that you try to lecture and preach Iran and Russia about morals and terrorism.

Both Isis and Saudi Arabia execute people for apostasy, leaving Islam.

Both Isis and Saudi Arabia persecute other religions. As in there are no churches or temples allowed in Saudi Arabia. (Yet notice how Saudis throw hissy fits about Muslims discrimination).

Both execute homosexuals.

Both execute people for sex outside of marriage.

The list goes on, but is it any wounder why so many Isis fighters come from Saudi Arabia? Is it any wounder why most Suicide bombers in Iraq were Saudi? Any wounder why most 911 hijackers were Saudi? Any wounder why so so many terror attacks and plots originate from Saudi Arabia? Or why so many people in Saudi Arabia give 'charitable donations' to terrorists around the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Talk about those group of people who created ISIS.


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> Iran claims that it's fighting Daesh in Syria, but guess what?
> Daesh attacked many other countries in the ME even in other continents, but it's never happened to be Iran though Iran is 2 blocks away from Daesh terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better ask you Khamenie, he is an expert at terror affair.






Shia Iran which is killing Isis is also, according to your theory, helping Isis. Seems legit.







alarabi said:


> It's quite the same your communist and inspirational Stalin had been doing, he killed more than 10 million people and destroyed hundreds churches, he even killed over 100k priests.







Funny how you can't even deny the Saudi Isis connection so you deflect the topic to communism and Saudi Arabia definitely knows a thing or two about killing religious minorities.


As I said before the education system in Saudi Arabia equates to teaching zoo primates how to bang sticks but let me educate you on a few things. Communism ended almost 3 decades ago in Russia, so it really shows how uneducated you are by referring to Russia as communist.


Stalin was not Russian and communism has nothing to do Syria. But one thing is certain, It is embarrassing for you that Isis and Saudi Arabia have so much in common, I mean, you didn't even try to rebut the facts I presented, instead you bring up communists to try to deflect everything I said 


You know the one difference between Saudi Arabia and Isis? Nothing.


You would think these images are from ISIS but it's in Saudi Arabia:















alarabi said:


> The current communist terrorists are doing the same and committing genocide in Syria. You are not different from Daesh or Stalin. You are fooling yourself if you think Putin isn't another Stalin. Russia needs to get rid of this communist terrorist before he ruins the whole country as Stalin did .





Last time I checked Russia is bombing Isis and other invaders, while Saudi Arabia funds and spreads wahabi terrorism.

And please do tell us what Saudi Arabia did to all those protesters wanting democracy. Saudis cry about Assad cracking down on protesters while Saudi Arabia executes people protesting their wahabi dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

ptldM3 said:


> Shia Iran which is killing Isis is also, according to your theory, helping Isis. Seems legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you can't even deny the Saudi Isis connection so you deflect the topic to communism and Saudi Arabia definitely knows a thing or two about killing religious minorities.
> 
> 
> As I said before the education system in Saudi Arabia equates to teaching zoo primates how to bang sticks but let me educate you on a few things. Communism ended almost 3 decades ago in Russia, so it really shows how uneducated you are by referring to Russia as communist.
> 
> 
> Stalin was not Russian and communism has nothing to do Syria. But one thing is certain, It is embarrassing for you that Isis and Saudi Arabia have so much in common, I mean, you didn't even try to rebut the facts I presented, instead you bring up communists to try to deflect everything I said
> 
> 
> You know the one difference between Saudi Arabia and Isis? Nothing.
> 
> 
> You would think these images are from ISIS but it's in Saudi Arabia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324799
> View attachment 324800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked Russia is bombing Isis and other invaders, while Saudi Arabia funds and spreads wahabi terrorism.
> 
> And please do tell us what Saudi Arabia did to all those protesters wanting democracy. Saudis cry about Assad cracking down on protesters while Saudi Arabia executes people protesting their wahabi dictatorship.



Last time I checked Russia is bombing Isis and other invaders, while Saudi Arabia funds and spreads wahabi terrorism.

And please do tell us what Saudi Arabia did to all those protesters wanting democracy. Saudis cry about Assad cracking down on protesters while Saudi Arabia executes people protesting their wahabi dictatorship.[/QUOTE]

As I checked last time, Saudi wasn't the one who cluster bombs innocent Syrians, but communist russians do.
Saudi didn't back a murderer who killed about 400k of his citizens, but communist russians do.
Saudis didn't invade Ukraine, but drunk russians did.
Saudi didn't supply Assad and other terror groups with chemical weapons, but Russia did.
It seems you forgot who you are, you claim that Russia is fighting Daesh, but what we see your terrorist country has been bombing civilians in Aleppo and Idlib while Daesh who mainly based in Raqqah lives in peace because you are busy with bombing hospitals.
I brought up Stalin but I didn't think that will make you lose your sanity, it seems Stalin hits nerves, you even can't deny the relation between your current communist terror and Stalin communist terror 
Russia isn't saving any innocent life in Syria, it commits genocide and has starved people in Madaya with Assadists.

Yeah Stalin died many years ago, but he is an Idea, an Idea never die. It seems your communist Putin is a Stalin start-up. If the world don't act so quick to prevent such a drunk and terrorist guy, then we might face another Stalin with most brutal weapons and thousands of sheep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No one has begged anyone. Thousands of reinforcements from SAA, Iraqis and some from Hezbollah have arrived in Aleppo recently. Yes the kill ratio was 1:5, but the 7000 nutjobs attacking a small area did manage to capture it, and it doesn't mean they didn't lose hundreds of terrorists. The battle of Aleppo is far from over, opening a small and very narrow corridor will not win this war, just like taking Mallah and Bani Zeid district did not win it. Important days are yet to come.


OK lets suppose that Iran with its magic Shahed UAVs and Russia with its magic air force could not see a concentration of 7000 on one spot. But this battle did not took 1 day but a week. While bringing reinforcements even from other province takes less than 1 day. So how its possible that magic Tigers did not arrive there? They only had 2 lightly injured in Malah, no? LOL. Except the fact they were busy looting Hamdaniyeh.

By the way. This is how Assadists care about civilians. Remember how Assadists killed 40 people mostly kids with their own cluster rocket in Western Aleppo? And here infamous reporter Kinana Aluche cant stop laughing when watched murdered Aleppo kids:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> Besides we already conquered you and ruled you for centuries.


See you ignorant of your history and BTW this is not argument this is fact.

these very persians people destroyed your beloved Umayyad tyranny sorry empire. they brought it down and they brought Abbasid dynasty to exist!!!>

also don't forget Those who destroyed your beloved Umayyad dynasty was Shiite and they did it for the sake of Allah and the love to Ahlulbayt!!!.

Now if I were you I'd be scared of these people.

Oh, I forgot have you ever heard of Buyid dynasty yes these people ruled the Abbasid empire for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JAF getting slaughtered in Southern Aleppo around 1070 appt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> OK lets suppose that Iran with its magic Shahed UAVs and Russia with its magic air force could not see a concentration of 7000 on one spot. But this battle did not took 1 day but a week. While bringing reinforcements even from other province takes less than 1 day. So how its possible that magic Tigers did not arrive there? They only had 2 lightly injured in Malah, no? LOL. Except the fact they were busy looting Hamdaniyeh.
> 
> By the way. This is how Assadists care about civilians. Remember how Assadists killed 40 people mostly kids with their own cluster rocket in Western Aleppo? And here infamous reporter Kinana Aluche cant stop laughing when watched murdered Aleppo kids:



You do realise that if the rebels win they will go for Israel next right? Russia, Assad and Iran are doing you a favour.



Star Wars said:


> JAF getting slaughtered in Southern Aleppo around 1070 appt.



Good, the savages need to be purged from the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

dsr478 said:


> You do realise that if the rebels win they will go for Israel next right? Russia, Assad and Iran are doing you a favour.
> 
> Good, the savages need to be purged from the land.



These jihadists are not a real threat to any non-muslim nation. They are only a tool to be used and abused by western powers. Its been the same for a long time.

The worst that could happen to their supporters is a terrorist action once in a while. This is never enough to change their policy. Jihadists might get happy if they do something in France or USA or UK but thats a not a huge cost for the west.

For Israel, jihadists are a huge advantage. If they get syria, their supporters would push them towards lebanon, iraq, iran, afghanistan, pakistan, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763614560607670272


----------



## Star Wars

@Madali @CBU-105 Huge SAA Offensive in S.Aleppo

SAA advancing in 1070 apt complex and Al-Ramasouseh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> As I checked last time, Saudi wasn't the one who cluster bombs innocent Syrians, but communist russians do.
> Saudi didn't back a murderer who killed about 400k of his citizens, but communist russians do.





A large number of those dead are at the hands of wahabi invaders. The moderate terrorists use suicide bombers, improvised mortars that are lobbed into residential areas, rockets, tanks that target residential buildings and small arms fire all of which have killed tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands.


Funny how moderate terrorists and their supporters never seem to think that their use of indiscriminate weapons never hurts any civilians.







alarabi said:


> Saudis didn't invade Ukraine, but drunk russians did.






No Saudis just invade Yemen in which they got humiliated.






alarabi said:


> Saudi didn't supply Assad and other terror groups with chemical weapons, but Russia did.





Syria produced its own chemical weapons but please continue.






alarabi said:


> It seems you forgot who you are, you claim that Russia is fighting Daesh, but what we see your *terrorist country has been bombing civilians in Aleppo and Idlib while Daesh who mainly based in Raqqah* lives in peace because you are busy with bombing hospitals.








Russia has been bombing targets in Raqqa for a while now, even ISIS admitted that. Russia also bombed Palmayra as well as send in soldiers which resulted in Isis fleeing Palmyra.
Deir Ezzor has also been getting bombed rugularly by Russia.

Isis is also in the area of Aleppo, and it's not just Isis that Russia is bombing but Al-Quida affiliated groups like Nusra (or whatever they call themselves now).

There is no excuses for ignorance and while you scold Russia with your conspiracy theory of not fighting ISIS. What has Saudi Arabia done? Absolutely nothing.



Here is Russia providing proof they hit Isis in Raqqa.




















alarabi said:


> I brought up Stalin but I didn't think that will make you lose your sanity, it seems Stalin hits nerves, you even can't deny the relation between your current communist terror and Stalin communist terror







And what relationship is that? Again if there is a particular relationship it's between Saudi Arabia and ISIS. Same practice same ideology.








alarabi said:


> Russia isn't saving any innocent life in Syria, it commits genocide and has starved people in Madaya with Assadists.








Russia has been airdroping food and medicine as well as delivering truck loads of food, providing medical treatment to civilians.



















And here is photos of that Russian helicopter that was shot down by terrorists . The same helicopter that transported a Syrian girl and her mother out of Suria for medical treatment.

Notice all the medical equipment on board:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

@ptldM3 You realize many of these Rebels supporters are closet Jihadis....


----------



## ptldM3

Star Wars said:


> @ptldM3 You realize many of these Rebels supporters are closet Jihadis....




Of course they are and they are incredibly stubborn or just dumb. Many keep denying that Russia is fighting ISIS even when Russia provides video footage of ISIS targets being bombed. Even ISIS acknowledges that Russia bombs them. Some people live in fantasy land.

I have a lot of fun reading Team Jihhad's comments. They are completely out of touch with reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763614560607670272
> View attachment 324844


Yesterday Russia promised cease fire from 10 AM to 1 PM:

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2786423

Today on 10 AM they launched a massive attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

ptldM3 said:


> Of course they are and they are incredibly stubborn or just dumb. Many keep denying that Russia is fighting ISIS even when Russia provides video footage of ISIS targets being bombed. Even ISIS acknowledges that Russia bombs them. Some people live in fantasy land.
> 
> I have a lot of fun reading Team Jihhad's comments. They are completely out of touch with reality.



Your delusional or drunk

Assad is a minority alewite dictator ruling over a majority population who no longer wish to bow to a king 

All Russia is doing is supporting the king to massacre, butcher its people to extend his rule


Now if your drunk to the rafters on vodka then I can understand your confusion but if your sober then their is no excuse for your delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

alarabi said:


> As I checked last time, Saudi wasn't the one who cluster bombs innocent Syrians, but communist russians do.
> Saudi didn't back a murderer who killed about 400k of his citizens, but communist russians do.
> Saudis didn't invade Ukraine, but drunk russians did.
> Saudi didn't supply Assad and other terror groups with chemical weapons, but Russia did.
> It seems you forgot who you are, you claim that Russia is fighting Daesh, but what we see your terrorist country has been bombing civilians in Aleppo and Idlib while Daesh who mainly based in Raqqah lives in peace because you are busy with bombing hospitals.
> I brought up Stalin but I didn't think that will make you lose your sanity, it seems Stalin hits nerves, you even can't deny the relation between your current communist terror and Stalin communist terror
> Russia isn't saving any innocent life in Syria, it commits genocide and has starved people in Madaya with Assadists.
> 
> Yeah Stalin died many years ago, but he is an Idea, an Idea never die. It seems your communist Putin is a Stalin start-up. If the world don't act so quick to prevent such a drunk and terrorist guy, then we might face another Stalin with most brutal weapons and thousands of sheep.


*
Yes, it's true that Russia has taken side of the genocidal maniac in Syria but is the House of Saud any better than the Russians? The KSA regime speaks for the rights of the protestors in Syria but helps sisi to crush protestors in Egypt. Now you tell me, how consistent is this policy?*



Star Wars said:


> @ptldM3 You realize many of these Rebels supporters are closet Jihadis....


*
Those who support the Baathist terrorism must be closet RSS terrorists!*


----------



## ptldM3

hussain0216 said:


> Your delusional or drunk
> 
> Assad is a minority alewite dictator ruling over a majority population who no longer wish to bow to a king
> 
> All Russia is doing is supporting the king to massacre, butcher its people to extend his rule
> 
> 
> Now if your drunk to the rafters on vodka then I can understand your confusion but if your sober then their is no excuse for your delusions




Learn the difference between you're and your before you go off on a frustrated rant, and why does his religion have any relevance? 


Terrorist supporters have to always bring up religion in to everything. Assad is not very religious, his wife dresses like a westerner and so does he. He protects minorities such as Christian and this is the real reason why wahabi terrorists and terrorist states want him gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

ptldM3 said:


> Learn the difference between you're and your before you go off on a frustrated rant, and why does his religion have any relevance?
> 
> 
> Terrorist supporters have to always bring up religion in to everything. Assad is not very religious, his wife dresses like a westerner and so does he. He protects minorities such as Christian and this is the real reason why wahabi terrorists and terrorist states want him gone.


He is becoming a hard nut to break.t hats what's most jihadis lovers dislike about him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Yes, it's true that Russia has taken side of the genocidal maniac in Syria but is the House of Saud any better than the Russians? The KSA regime speaks for the rights of the protestors in Syria but helps sisi to crush protestors in Egypt. Now you tell me, how consistent is this policy?*





Yea right Saudi Arabia "speaks for the rights of protesters"  while executing protesters in Saudi Arabia that are demonstrating the ISIS like rule of the Saudi regime.



"Mohammad Faisal al-Shioukh was 19 when Saudi authorities arrested him in February 2012. *He was one of seven protesters sentenced to death before the kingdom’s controversial Specialised Criminal Court *for their participation in various Arab Spring protests between 2011 and 2012."


Besides being hypocrites the Saudis are flooding arms into Syria many of which are given to terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

ptldM3 said:


> Learn the difference between you're and your before you go off on a frustrated rant, and why does his religion have any relevance?
> 
> 
> Terrorist supporters have to always bring up religion in to everything. Assad is not very religious, his wife dresses like a westerner and so does he. He protects minorities such as Christian and this is the real reason why wahabi terrorists and terrorist states want him gone.



The fact you dont get why a alewite dynasty thst was forced upon the Syrians by colonial france is a travesty is why your delusional 

Out of the worlds 1.7 billion muslims the vast majority a sunni of one form or other as much as 85%, then comes the shia at around 10%-12%, the alewites are a tiny tiny minority in Syria let alone the wider muslim world 

The Syrian people have put up with this alewite dictatorship for decades and any attempt to remove them has resulted in murder and slaughter 

This cannot go on forever the Syrian people will not accept endless alewite dictatorship 

The Alewite king and his regime would be dead and buried if it were not for Iranian (sectarian reasons) & Russian (stupid reasons) propping them up.

You can murder and kill Syrians but because the opposition belong to the majority sub group in islam they will get continued support and the murder if syrians will create animosity in enormous numbers across the world



You are pissing against the wind Russian, supporting a king to crush his people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

galaxy_surfer said:


> Dead bastards
> 
> He is becoming a hard nut to break.t hats what's most jihadis lovers dislike about him




He isn't a "hard nut to break" it's very easy to debunk all his claims when he has no sources, while i, on the other hand, do have sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

hussain0216 said:


> The fact you dont get why a alewite dynasty thst was forced upon the Syrians by colonial france is a travesty is why your delusional
> 
> Out of the worlds 1.7 billion muslims the vast majority a sunni of one form or other as much as 85%, then comes the shia at around 10%-12%, the alewites are a tiny tiny minority in Syria let alone the wider muslim world
> 
> The Syrian people have put up with this alewite dictatorship for decades and any attempt to remove them has resulted in murder and slaughter
> 
> This cannot go on forever the Syrian people will not accept endless alewite dictatorship
> 
> The Alewite king and his regime would be dead and buried if it were not for Iranian (sectarian reasons) & Russian (stupid reasons) propping them up.
> 
> You can murder and kill Syrians but because the opposition belong to the majority sub group in islam they will get continued support and the murder if syrians will create animosity in enormous numbers across the world
> 
> 
> 
> You are pissing against the wind Russian, supporting a king to crush his people



None of you thought the sectarian differences in syria was important until western powers manipulated you all to think it was. I don't remember pre-2011, when talking to ANY Syrian person, religion ever being brought up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

This may end for Rebels like the Battle of Kobani ended up for ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Syrians repelled Khamenai terrorists attack in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

these guys pro velayat-e faqih pro Khamenei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Where are magic Tigers? Cant see them anywhere. Seems they so successfully fought for Mallah farms than need now 2 month to recover. Or they are busy looting Hamdaniyeh (one of the richest Aleppo neighborhoods).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

ptldM3 said:


> Yea right Saudi Arabia "speaks for the rights of protesters"  while executing protesters in Saudi Arabia that are demonstrating the ISIS like rule of the Saudi regime.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mohammad Faisal al-Shioukh was 19 when Saudi authorities arrested him in February 2012. *He was one of seven protesters sentenced to death before the kingdom’s controversial Specialised Criminal Court *for their participation in various Arab Spring protests between 2011 and 2012."
> 
> 
> Besides being hypocrites the Saudis are flooding arms into Syria many of which are given to terrorists.


sometimes they even crucify the beheaded and put it up for display 

not a whole lot different than isis, in fact, if they just let isis get rich from the oil and hand out massive dole to the population they control you will end up with another... saudi arabia.


----------



## Solomon2

*WATCH: IDF Medical Units Treat Wounded Syrians*
by TheTower.org Staff | 08.09.16 1:53 pm

Eight seriously injured Syrians, including children aged seven and 11, were treated by IDF medical teams at the Israeli-Syrian border last week before being evacuated to hospitals for further treatment, Ynet reported Sunday.

[video in original]

The wounded were brought to the border fence following an artillery attack on the hospital in Quneitra, reportedly carried out by forces of Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad.

The wounded suffered from injuries to all parts of their bodies as well as burns. Dozens of IDF medical personnel worked under the cover of darkness to stabilize them.

“We were forced to call in medical teams from the armored corps who happened to be doing drills that day in the Golan to supplement the medical forces of the brigade which is normally responsible for the area, alongside various reserve forces,” explained medic Micky Almakis.

Seven medical teams, including high ranking medical personnel were called to the area. The two children had burns all over their bodies and were in real danger of losing their lives. They were groaning from the pain they were in. Now, they’re recovering and being taken care of by the best people. Their grandmother came to accompany them, and thanked us for treating them. The wounded Syrians were surprised at the care and compassion we gave to them when they crossed the border over to us.​
The medical team was forced to perform emergency procedures, including opening blocked airways and draining fluid from chests, immediately upon the Syrians’ arrival in Israel.

“The kids looked terrible,” recounted IDF paramedic Michel Pushkov. “We gave them medicine, and despite the fact that they were terrified, they answered our questions. The moment they understood that I was there to help them, they looked a lot happier. They were administered fluids and sterile blankets to prevent against infection and hypothermia.”

The fighting in the area has been fueled by a push by Assad’s forces to capture territory on the border with Israel.

There have been 2,500 Syrians treated in Israeli hospitals since Israel began accepting casualties from the war three years ago.

Aside from the humanitarian aspect to saving those wounded in the war, cooperation with rebel groups near Israel’s border also affords Israel a measure of protection, as Jonathan Spyer described in How Israel Navigated Through the Hurricane of the Syrian Civil War, which was published in the March 2016 issue of The Tower Magazine.

It is an open secret in Israel that the country maintains relations with Sunni rebel elements in the area adjoining the border in Quneitra Province. The reason is to ensure that they remain the dominant force on the border, rather than elements aligned with the Assad regime, Iran, or the Lebanese terror group Hezbollah. The Israeli policy of providing medical aid to Syrian civilians and wounded rebel fighters from this area is clearly an aspect of this policy (in addition to purely humanitarian considerations). The precise nature of the assistance afforded the rebels is not known. No evidence, however, has emerged of direct military aid. Given the great efforts to which Israel goes in order to ensure a clear intelligence “picture” of events in southwest Syria, it may be assumed that intelligence sharing probably forms part of the relationship.

The rebels located close to the border are a mixed bunch. In the southern corner is Liwa Shuhada al-Yarmouk, a rebel group of long standing which is now clearly affiliated with the Islamic State. Israel has closely followed the movement of this organization in the direction of IS and is concerned about it. The relations between Israel and the group are hostile, though they have not yet resulted in open violence. There are Israeli concerns that a second rebel group in the area, the Harakat al-Muthanna al-Islamiya organization, may also be moving closer to the Islamic State.

According to informed sources, Israeli contacts with rebel elements close to the border are not limited to the Western-supported rebel coalition called the Southern Front. They also include elements sympathetic to and affiliated with Sunni Islamist groups. Israeli sources note that the rebellion is a fragmented, localized phenomenon. As such, it has been possible to foster small-scale cooperation independent of the broader ideological sympathies of these groups. As a result, one former senior security official described the area east of Quneitra Crossing as a “virtual security zone” for Israel.​
_[Photo: Ynet ]_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Heh, this Iranian guy used to make good maps in the past. But recently he got nuts, calls all rebels just "TIRARISTS" and cant get along with fact that rebels broke the siege:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CpmKzi_WcAEp7Fq.jpg


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> Where are *magic* Tigers? Cant see them anywhere. Seems they so successfully fought for Mallah farms than need now 2 month to recover. Or they are busy looting Hamdaniyeh (one of the richest Aleppo neighborhoods).




Hey Jew look, Magic Russian Air force with Magic FLIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Project 4202 said:


> Hey Jew look, Magic Russian Air force with Magic FLIR







Those are just black and white photos according to a certain member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuCultMaster

hussain0216 said:


> The fact you dont get why a alewite dynasty thst was forced upon the Syrians by colonial france is a travesty is why your delusional
> 
> Out of the worlds 1.7 billion muslims the vast majority a sunni of one form or other as much as 85%, then comes the shia at around 10%-12%, the alewites are a tiny tiny minority in Syria let alone the wider muslim world
> 
> The Syrian people have put up with this alewite dictatorship for decades and any attempt to remove them has resulted in murder and slaughter
> 
> This cannot go on forever the Syrian people will not accept endless alewite dictatorship
> 
> The Alewite king and his regime would be dead and buried if it were not for Iranian (sectarian reasons) & Russian (stupid reasons) propping them up.
> 
> You can murder and kill Syrians but because the opposition belong to the majority sub group in islam they will get continued support and the murder if syrians will create animosity in enormous numbers across the world
> 
> 
> 
> You are pissing against the wind Russian, supporting a king to crush his people




Although I support the Syrian majority Sunni population's right to self determination to extricate itself of colonial imposed Alawite regime, you must understand that 1.7 billion is a tiny number. 

China is just one country and it has 1.34 billion people. That with the one child policy. Without one child policy, by now it would probably have 1.7 billion people, if not more. 

So 1.7 billion people is a minor number, more so when you are divided into so many groups, you are not organized well and united, there is not a single revolutionary party and government in power anywhere in your countries, and *most importantly* when each and every single one of your groups countries or parties are so so so backward scientfically and technologically.


If your so called majority 1.7 billion people had *some * brains and organizational capability, they would have simply assassinated Assad by now, and threatened Putin with actual nuclear first strikes on the order of 10s of thousands of warheads in the first salvo, just the first salvo, with many more to come. 

That *threat* can only be realistic and appreciated as such if your people could actually make nuclear bombs, en masse, fit them on the top of ballistic missiles able to travel intercontinental distances, and prepare yourself for that 'nuclear exchange' against Russia and all the non Muslims that dared to intervene in Syria.

The fact remains your 1.7 billion people are mostly colonized due to lower IQ, lower scientific and technological ability and lower organizational capability. Much like animals are caged in zoos. It does not really matter how many different types and numbers of animals roam the jungles, they would be ruled by human beings because of human beings' higher IQs. Simple as that, harsh as it may sound.

*Controversial as it may sound*, if your 1.7 billion people want to disprove this 'statement', then they must raise their game and be ready to use nuclear weapons and more against each and every single country or unit that stands against your right to self determination. 

Just yelling "Allahu Akbar" after launching some rockets and toting some rusty AK rifles (originally Russian design) won't just cut it, no matter whether you are 1.7 billion or 170 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Hey Jew look, Magic Russian Air force with Magic FLIR


Does not look like filmed from Tu-22. But good at least they can hit targets with size of 10 football fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Does not look like filmed from Tu-22. But good at least they can hit targets with size of 10 football fields.




No but I posted plenty of photos and video of various Russian aircraft using FLIR which you claimed they did not have.


And Russia does use plenty of guided weapons:







As for your sarcastic comments about the TU-22, from pretty much all the footage available (and there is a lot) Russian bombers like the TU-22 release their payload at a very high altitude and it's almost always direct hits. And the blast radius is fairly close, not no "10 football fields".


If you want to criticize heavy bombers using unguided bombs then criticize the US since they have been using B-1s in Syria. Of course you would never do that though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Manbij has been liberated !!


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> ]And Russia does use plenty of guided weapons:
> 
> View attachment 325241


Out of 10 K sorties maybe 100 had guided bombs. 



> As for your sarcastic comments about the TU-22, from pretty much all the footage available (and there is a lot) Russian bombers like the TU-22 release their payload at a very high altitude and it's almost always direct hits.


Yeap, almost direct:

https://justpaste.it/Tu-22M3



> If you want to criticize heavy bombers using unguided bombs then criticize the US since they have been using B-1s in Syria. Of course you would never do that though.


B-1 use guided bombs not WW2 style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Out of 10 K sorties maybe 100 had guided bombs.






Making more crap up again with no proof to back those numbers 






500 said:


> Yeap, almost direct:
> 
> https://justpaste.it/Tu-22M3






I said *most* were direct hits.





500 said:


> B-1 use guided bombs not WW2 style.






More crap from you again  the B-1 uses unguided bombs too, there is no use in using expensive to operate B-1 bombers to drop guided bombs when a fighter can do the same job but what a fighter can't do is carpet bomb to the extent of a B-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

lets just stick to news about the Syrian war ? 

500 vs the Russians is boring, I want news on Aleppo etc


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Making more crap up again with no proof to back those numbers


Its backed by footage of takeoffs. Very very small percent had guided bombs.



> I said *most* were direct hits.


When target is 10 football field size yeah



> More crap from you again  the B-1 uses unguided bombs too, there is no use in using expensive to operate B-1 bombers to drop guided bombs when a fighter can do the same job but what a fighter can't do is carpet bomb to the extent of a B-1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 325255


This pic is from ancient exercises. B-1 did not use unguided bombs in Syria



CBU-105 said:


> lets just stick to news about the Syrian war ?


Americans aka Kurds too Manbij. Lets see if they will allow locals to return now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Americans aka Kurds too Manbij. Lets see if they will allow locals to return now.


is the SDF a Kurds only group or are there Turkmen and other sunni rebels involved too ?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Wonder if the SDF will have a larger influx of Arab volunteers, considering the losses they suffered in liberating Manbij


----------



## 500

Aid convoy enters East Aleppo:





Khamenai plans to starve 300,000 people miserably failed so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Solomon2 said:


> *WATCH: IDF Medical Units Treat Wounded Syrians*
> by TheTower.org Staff | 08.09.16 1:53 pm
> 
> Eight seriously injured Syrians, including children aged seven and 11, were treated by IDF medical teams at the Israeli-Syrian border last week before being evacuated to hospitals for further treatment, Ynet reported Sunday.
> 
> [video in original]
> 
> The wounded were brought to the border fence following an artillery attack on the hospital in Quneitra, reportedly carried out by forces of Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> The wounded suffered from injuries to all parts of their bodies as well as burns. Dozens of IDF medical personnel worked under the cover of darkness to stabilize them.
> 
> “We were forced to call in medical teams from the armored corps who happened to be doing drills that day in the Golan to supplement the medical forces of the brigade which is normally responsible for the area, alongside various reserve forces,” explained medic Micky Almakis.
> 
> Seven medical teams, including high ranking medical personnel were called to the area. The two children had burns all over their bodies and were in real danger of losing their lives. They were groaning from the pain they were in. Now, they’re recovering and being taken care of by the best people. Their grandmother came to accompany them, and thanked us for treating them. The wounded Syrians were surprised at the care and compassion we gave to them when they crossed the border over to us.​
> The medical team was forced to perform emergency procedures, including opening blocked airways and draining fluid from chests, immediately upon the Syrians’ arrival in Israel.
> 
> “The kids looked terrible,” recounted IDF paramedic Michel Pushkov. “We gave them medicine, and despite the fact that they were terrified, they answered our questions. The moment they understood that I was there to help them, they looked a lot happier. They were administered fluids and sterile blankets to prevent against infection and hypothermia.”
> 
> The fighting in the area has been fueled by a push by Assad’s forces to capture territory on the border with Israel.
> 
> There have been 2,500 Syrians treated in Israeli hospitals since Israel began accepting casualties from the war three years ago.
> 
> Aside from the humanitarian aspect to saving those wounded in the war, cooperation with rebel groups near Israel’s border also affords Israel a measure of protection, as Jonathan Spyer described in How Israel Navigated Through the Hurricane of the Syrian Civil War, which was published in the March 2016 issue of The Tower Magazine.
> 
> It is an open secret in Israel that the country maintains relations with Sunni rebel elements in the area adjoining the border in Quneitra Province. The reason is to ensure that they remain the dominant force on the border, rather than elements aligned with the Assad regime, Iran, or the Lebanese terror group Hezbollah. The Israeli policy of providing medical aid to Syrian civilians and wounded rebel fighters from this area is clearly an aspect of this policy (in addition to purely humanitarian considerations). The precise nature of the assistance afforded the rebels is not known. No evidence, however, has emerged of direct military aid. Given the great efforts to which Israel goes in order to ensure a clear intelligence “picture” of events in southwest Syria, it may be assumed that intelligence sharing probably forms part of the relationship.
> 
> The rebels located close to the border are a mixed bunch. In the southern corner is Liwa Shuhada al-Yarmouk, a rebel group of long standing which is now clearly affiliated with the Islamic State. Israel has closely followed the movement of this organization in the direction of IS and is concerned about it. The relations between Israel and the group are hostile, though they have not yet resulted in open violence. There are Israeli concerns that a second rebel group in the area, the Harakat al-Muthanna al-Islamiya organization, may also be moving closer to the Islamic State.
> 
> According to informed sources, Israeli contacts with rebel elements close to the border are not limited to the Western-supported rebel coalition called the Southern Front. They also include elements sympathetic to and affiliated with Sunni Islamist groups. Israeli sources note that the rebellion is a fragmented, localized phenomenon. As such, it has been possible to foster small-scale cooperation independent of the broader ideological sympathies of these groups. As a result, one former senior security official described the area east of Quneitra Crossing as a “virtual security zone” for Israel.​
> _[Photo: Ynet ]_


Wish isrealis treat Palestinians kids on whom they test weapons in the similar way just like syrian al nusra gangsters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Wish isrealis treat Palestinians kids on whom they test weapons in the similar way just like syrian al nusra gangsters


This pic is lame fake. You can see that sings are attached over his skin and not burnt inside. Plus if he had that percent of heavy burns he would never survive. Its some skin disease or just fake.


----------



## beast89

http://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-iran-agree-to-boost-cooperation-for-peace-in-syria-163136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

galaxy_surfer said:


> Wish isrealis treat Palestinians kids on whom they test -


I'm sure many millions of Arabs know Israelis better than to believe they injure Arabs just to test weapons for export.


----------



## 500

Today is 40th anniversary of Tal Zaatar massacre. Christian militias supported by Assad troops slaughtered 1,500 Palestinians in 1 day. 50,000 other Palestinians were expelled and never returned to their homes.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Today is 40th anniversary of Tal Zaatar massacre. Christian militias supported by Assad troops slaughtered 1,500 Palestinians in 1 day. 50,000 other Palestinians were expelled and never returned to their homes.



This, coming from an Israeli is one of the most ridiculous jokes ever.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafah_massacre

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khan_Yunis_massacre

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabra_and_Shatila_massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> This, coming from an Israeli is one of the most ridiculous jokes ever.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafah_massacre
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khan_Yunis_massacre
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabra_and_Shatila_massacre


First two just battles, the last massacre was carried by Assad/Hezbollah ally Elie Hobeika:






Meanwhile yesterday Khamenai terrorists committed another massacre in Hayyan (too graphic to post) and destroyed hospital in Kafr Hamra:


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> I hope you read this comment while you are sober, Yemen is on our southern border so we expect some clashes from Yemen side.






I don't drink at all but I hope I'm not interrupting your jihad time since you guys seem to blow yourselves up a lot. Afghanistan was also on our border yet we never has Soviet bases attacked which resulted in countless soldiers including generals being killed.

Again, the only thing that comes to mind is incopedence.







alarabi said:


> Russian terrorists are fighting away from their homeland and so coward to send Russian ground forces to fight but they instead have recruited Iranian Mutaa fighters and Afghani Shia mercenaries.







Do some research before you post. Russian forces have been fighting on many fronts, mostly special forces that do recon or call in air strikes or as advisers that train and then coordinate Syrian soldiers in battle. The Saudis, on the other hand have to hire foreigners to fight for them because their military is a failure.

















alarabi said:


> Saudi has liberated 80% of Yemen with the least causalities ever as we just lost about 100 soldiers, not hundreds as you claimed.






Right, yep Saudi military bases are repeatedly attacked killing dozens of soldiers a day. By now probably hundreds of Saudi military vehicles have been attacked including tanks, MRAPs, APCs, IFVs, and trucks, but according to you they have only lost 100 soldiers. 

In 1 month Israel lost over 100 soldiers and they are superior to Saudi Arabia in every way, superior battlefield planing, superior soldiers, superior pilots, superior intelligence and they have at least as good weapons and in many cases better.

The US has also lost over a hundred soldiers in Iraq per month. If your claim of 100 soldiers in 17 months is true then Saudi Arabia has the best military in the world but considering all the times they have been ambushed with Saudi soldiers fleeing we know this is not the case.








alarabi said:


> Saudi is taking Yemen war so easy that you even ask people
> 
> 
> 
> What has Russia achieved since it started its terrorist campaign?







They have helped capture thousands of km of land and hundreds of strategic locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

People celebrating by burning burkas and clipping of their beards after liberation of Manbij. Seriously, IS has probably been the biggest failed social experiment ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764205555187613696




The only people who seem to like them are the people who don't live under them.

Interesting pics here:

http://imgur.com/a/tSZ5g



















Of course, let me add a P.S., it doesn't matter which group frees which city in which ever. There will always be a photo opportunity of a few people dancing and happy. Doesn't say anything about the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> This, coming from an Israeli is one of the most ridiculous jokes ever.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafah_massacre
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khan_Yunis_massacre
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabra_and_Shatila_massacre


*
Just answer my question, is @500 lying about the Tal Zaatar massacre?*


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> People celebrating by burning burkas and clipping of their beards after liberation of Manbij. Seriously, IS has probably been the biggest failed social experiment ever.


Islamic State of Iran is much bigger experiment than Islamic State of Iraq. 



> The only people who seem to like them are the people who don't live under them.


Unfortunately both Islamic States have large popular support too (although its much smaller they pretend).


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764417315731419136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764417315731419136



Do they have any commanders left in Ghouta and Latakia ?


----------



## Madali

I look at that and all I can think off is, man, I really want a Pepsi this second.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764366900289830912


----------



## 500

Khamenai terrorist who came in south Aleppo to starve 300,000 Syrians suffer loses:


----------



## UniverseWatcher

500 said:


> Khamenai terrorist who came in south Aleppo to starve 300,000 Syrians suffer loses:


Why are mods not noticing this he is spreading his propaganda and supporting the terrorist's.


----------



## beast89

Star Wars said:


> Do they have any commanders left in Ghouta and Latakia ?



still do, but latakia and Ghouta is unwinnable for the rebels. 

Wonder why all the rebel leaders have pot bellies whilst everyone else suffers in syria?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764225033719910400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> This pic is lame fake. You can see that sings are attached over his skin and not burnt inside. Plus if he had that percent of heavy burns he would never survive. Its some skin disease or just fake.


There are plenty of Palestinians pics with strange sharpenel wounds after isrealis attack I can post but afraid of graphic policy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764812610445283328
Heavy fighting in Apt. 1070 SW Aleppo


----------



## Serpentine

Great news: 40 terrorists who were being transferred from Idlib to Aleppo via Turkey were killed when their bus was destroyed in an apparent attack at border town of Atmah. More of this should happen.

If Turkish border is sealed and flow of terrorists from Turkey stops, terrorists would quickly face a dire situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Project 4202



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

beast89 said:


> still do, but latakia and Ghouta is unwinnable for the rebels.
> 
> Wonder why all the rebel leaders have pot bellies whilst everyone else suffers in syria?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764225033719910400



 pot bellies. 

Same case here with us, most of the senior commander / leaders of militants have pot bellies. Wonder why.


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> Great news: 40 terrorists who were being transferred from Idlib to Aleppo via Turkey were killed when their bus was destroyed in an apparent attack at border town of Atmah. More of this should happen.
> 
> If Turkish border is sealed and flow of terrorists from Turkey stops, terrorists would quickly face a dire situation.



It was a suicide attack too  .... the irony...

Attack on Cement plant by JFS failed....


----------



## Barmaley

Ramusen district is under fire control of SAA. Basically, it is a meat grinder where so called "moderate terrorists" are losing their best fighters while trying to attack SAA positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Syrian women liberated from Isis are burning their burqas. What does that tell us?*
Lara Prendergast








(Photos: Rodi Said/Reuters)
Lara Prendergast
14 August 2016
8:01 AM

I have written before about burqas and how they make me uncomfortable. The burqa tests two liberal values – that you should be free to wear whatever you like, and that men and women are equal – and leaves us lost. In Germany, senior ministers are now calling for a ban on the burqa. It’s an understandable ticket to run on, especially with an election looming in a country petrified of more Islamic terror. In France, a second Riviera resort has announced a ban on ‘burkinis’ to help calm tensions.

But banning the burqa – or the burkini – seems illiberal. No woman should be told what to wear – and what not to wear – and equally, religious freedom should be protected. I may not like the burqa but I distrust the idea of banning it.

That said, I was intrigued to see photos which have emerged of women in the liberated Syrian city of Manbij burning the sombre outfits, including what appears to be a burqa, which they had been forced to wear under Isis control. Some of the women smoke cigarettes, and the photos show men cutting off their beards. It is a potent symbol of their freedom. In our soft, liberal country, we see the burqa as an indicator of how diverse a country Britain has become. These photos are a reminder that strict Islamic dress can be used as a tool of oppression. Given the chance, I wonder how many British women would also like to burn their burqas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

yesterday was bad for the rebels, 40 plus lost at turkey border and 30 plus in a failed attack at the cement factory in S. Aleppo. They still love to be used and discarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*DAESH, Russia, Syrian regime target opposition*
*DAILY SABAH WITH WIRES*
ISTANBUL
Published 12 hours ago



A Syrian man covered with dust carries pieces of metal on a street cluttered with rubble following an airstrike on the rebel-held neighborhood of Sakhur in Aleppo.
*DAESH said that it killed at least 50 opposition fighters in a suicide bombing on a bus near the Atmeh border crossing with Turkey. The opposition faces the DAESH threat while fighting intensively against the Syrian regime in Idlib and Aleppo*
DAESH said on Monday they were responsible for a suicide bombing on a bus on Sunday which killed fighters from western-backed Syrian opposition groups near the Atmeh border crossing with Turkey. In a statement on one of its Telegram channels, the hard-line militant group said it killed 50 fighters travelling on the bus, from the Failaq al-sham and the al-Zinki groups. It said the fighters were travelling to fight against DAESH in northern Aleppo province.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said a suicide bomber struck a bus transporting fighters through the Atmeh border post, one of several crossings Syrian opposition uses to bring in fighters and supplies. The monitoring group, which relies on activists inside Syria, said the attack killed 50 fighters. An activist, who spoke on condition of anonymity for fear of retribution, said some 200 fighters from various factions are based near Atmeh and bring in weapons through the crossing. The Observatory had earlier reported 26 airstrikes on Sunday across Idlib, one of the last remaining opposition bastions. Observatory head Rami Abdurrahman said Russian and government airstrikes on the province have intensified since opposition fighters launched a campaign from Idlib to break a government siege of Aleppo's opposition districts on July 31. The strikes have killed 122 civilians, he said. Another 327 civilians, including 126 children, have been killed in fighting in Aleppo province, according to the Observatory. The toll includes 126 people killed by opposition shelling of government-held parts of Aleppo city. The Local Coordination Committees, an activist network, said Russian jets struck the towns of Jisr al-Shaghour and Binnish, while the Observatory reported strikes on the provincial capital, Idlib. It was unclear how the activists identified the planes.

Aleppo is still home to some 2 million people, most of whom live in the government-controlled western districts. Syrian government forces on Monday repelled a renewed opposition assault southwest of the city of Aleppo, forcing opposition forces to retreat from positions they seized a daily earlier, the Syrian government and activists said. The development followed intense battles between the two sides. Tens of thousands of Syrians displaced from Aleppo have found refuge in Idlib, home to a pre-war population of 1.5 million. On Sunday evening, opposition fighters opened a new front, sending a truck bomb into Aleppo's western Zahraa neighborhood, according to the Twitter account of the Islamic Front, one of the factions fighting for the city. The Observatory reported fighting in the city's western and southern districts.

Moscow has been waging an air campaign in support of government forces for nearly a year. Russia's military said six long-range Tu-22M3 bombers that took off from Russian territory carried out strikes Sunday on DAESH near the eastern Syrian city of Deir el-Zour. It made no mention of any strikes in Idlib. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said on Monday that Syrian opposition groups had used temporary ceasefires in and around Aleppo to regroup and rearm. Lavrov, speaking at a news conference in the Russian city of Yekaterinburg with his German counterpart Frank-Walter Steinmeier, said he realized that brief daily ceasefires in place now to allow aid to enter and civilians to leave were not sufficient. But he said it was difficult to make the ceasefires longer for the moment because of the risk of militants using them to regroup and rearm, something he said they had done in the past. German government spokesman Steffen Seibert said the hardships faced by people in Aleppo could not be alleviated by announcing three-hour ceasefires. "It's supposed to sound like a concession but it's actually cynicism, because everybody knows that this amount of time is nowhere near sufficient to actually build up supplies for the desperate people there," he told a government news conference. He said the killing in Aleppo had to stop and the city needed to receive food and medical items without hindrance. Seibert said Syria's Bashar Assad and Russia, an ally of Assad against opposition in Syria's five-year-old civil war, were largely responsible for the situation in the city: "It's primarily their decision whether there will be further deaths or whether the people there get help and hope after months of suffering."

http://www.dailysabah.com/syrian-crisis/2016/08/16/daesh-russia-syrian-regime-target-opposition


----------



## Star Wars

SAA and hezbullah about to take Apt.1070 in S.Aleppo


Meanwhile, Jihadi Julian(Journalist) tries to get a suicide bomber to enter Europe





@MarkusS @Vergennes @flamer84 @Henry ME 95







Mission successful...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Aleppo as per Rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Star Wars said:


> Aleppo as per Rebels
> 
> View attachment 326557



Do you see what's happening here, and what the Regime is trying to do?


----------



## Star Wars

notorious_eagle said:


> Do you see what's happening here, and what the Regime is trying to do?



Increased Russian bombing Campaigns, Any criticism of loss of lives will be ridiculed and not taken seriously i assume ?


----------



## Star Wars

SAA trying to advance to Artillery collage....


----------



## 500

Russia will destroy Syria, kill one million people and then leave it destroyed just like Afghanistan.


Clashes between Kurds and Assadists in Hasaka:


----------



## 50cent

Project 4202 said:


>


Drone guiding artillery shell for more pin point accuracy . Future belongs to unmanned


----------



## T-Rex

*Syria's war: Government and Russia blamed for deaths*
*Monitors and activists say most fatalities occurred in Aleppo province, while US-backed force gains ground on ISIL.*

At least 90 people have been killed in overnight air strikes by the Syrian government and Russian forces across Syria, according to monitors and opposition activists.

Most people were killed around Aleppo province, where more than 300,000 civilians are trapped in rebel held territories.

Syria’s war: UN asks Russia for longer ceasefire
The air raids hit the only hospital for women and children in the town of Kafr Hamra, killing two members of staff, including a nurse, while 10 people were rescued from the rubble, the Syrian Civil Defence said.

Air strikes also hit a market in the nearby town of Urem al-Kubra, killing at least six people, according to the UK-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

Urem al-Kubra lies on the road linking Aleppo to the northern rebel-controlled province of Idlib, which has also seen intense bombing.

"This is one of the highest death tolls we have seen in the recent days," said Al Jazeera's Reza Sayah, reporting from Gaziantep on the Turkish side of the Syria-Turkey border.

Russia's military announced  a three-hour daily halt  in air strikes in Aleppo to allow humanitarian convoys in on Thursday, but the UN said it was not nearly long enough to help trapped civilians.






"The grim statistics came on a week in which the UN, international community renewed its call about the pause in fighting in order to get some aid to the people who desperately need it," our correspondent said.

"These statistics, this death toll, is an indication that no one is hearing these calls."

 READ MORE: ISIL flees Manbij with 'human shields' 

In another development, the Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL) group has released more than 2,000 people they had been using as human shields after fleeing Manbij, a city in Aleppo province.

The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a US-backed alliance consisting of Kurdish and Arab fighters, said on Friday that they were in control of most of the city, which had been held by ISIL, also known as ISIS, since 2014.

"While withdrawing from a district of Manbij, Daesh jihadists abducted around 2,000 civilians from al-Sirb neighbourhood," Darwish told AFP news agency, using an Arabic acronym for ISIL.

 READ MORE: Suspected chemical attack in Aleppo 

"They used these civilians as human shields as they withdrew to Jarabulus, thus preventing us from targeting them," he said, adding that women and children were among those taken.

Darwish later told the Reuters news agency that the SDF had freed more than 2,000 civilian hostages. 

"Now there are reports that these civilians have been released, there is a video posted online showing civilians celebrating," Al Jazeera's Sayah said.

The UN says Russia is willing to discuss its proposal of a 48-hour ceasefire to deliver aid to thousands of Syrians without food, water and medicine in Aleppo.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/08/syria-war-government-russia-blamed-deaths-160813081046636.html


----------



## 500

Putin and Khamenai continue with their terror attacks on Syrian kids:


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Russia will destroy Syria, kill one million people and then leave it destroyed just like Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Clashes between Kurds and Assadists in Hasaka:


. Afghanistan syria Pakistan has similar disease same kharjis jihadis cancer virus that's why we see these countries suffering and Dr Basher is expert in treatment of these disease


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> . Afghanistan syria Pakistan has similar disease same kharjis jihadis cancer virus that's why we see these countries suffering and Dr Basher is expert in treatment of these disease


Afghanistan had its Assad - Najibullah. Thats why Afghanistan turned to what it is now.


----------



## ptldM3

Wow an overturned truck that somehow we are supposed to believe was bombed from the air yet there is zero signs that it got hit with anything, no fire damage and certainly no signs it was bombed. No bomb craters, nothing.

Also reported by the 'white helmets' a group that has been cooperating with terrorists.





500 said:


> Putin and Khamenai continue with their terror attacks on Syrian kids:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Afghanistan had its Assad - Najibullah. Thats why Afghanistan turned to what it is now.


Nopes all of former Soviet states including Muslims are all prosperous only Afghanistan is suffering because of jihadis kharjis cancer .if najibullah treated those kharjis jihadis in the similar way just like isrealis treat Palestinians or syrian jihadis kharjis treat civilians .things would have been very different .


----------



## Falcon29

ptldM3 said:


> Wow an overturned truck that somehow we are supposed to believe was bombed from the air yet there is zero signs that it got hit with anything, no fire damage and certainly no signs it was bombed. No bomb craters, nothing.
> 
> Also reported by the 'white helmets' a group that has been cooperating with terrorists.



That's what I said too, there is no sign of bomb or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Putin and Khamenai continue with their terror attacks on Syrian kids:



I saw those products and was curious about them if they are Syrian or some charity products from other countries.

So thanks to google, I found its syrian company,
http://samilac.com/en/index.php?page=contacts

Factory is in Hama. Government controlled.

So your picture proves that the Syrian controlled areas are responsible for providing the necessary nutrition needs of Syrian children everywhere.

Good to know. Thamks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

> Russia will destroy Syria, kill one million people and then leave it destroyed just like Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> Clashes between Kurds and Assadists in Hasaka:



And fault lies with Syrian Govt. as always ?
I don't think they want to start another front. They are not deprived of mind.


----------



## alarabi

Aero said:


> And fault lies with Syrian Govt. as always ?
> I don't think they want to start another front. They are not deprived of mind.



This is what happens when you have a weak president such as Obama. Turkey prevents the Syrian rebels from getting weapons through its land in return they make sure that Russia will not allow Kurds (YPG and PKK) to progress. Absolutely the Russians will do but through its puppet Assad. Let's see how Hussein Obama will react, he'd better announce himself for president in Iran after he leaves the White House. there's still time for him to do that.


----------



## Falcon29

alarabi said:


> This is what happens when you have a weak president such as Obama. Turkey prevents the Syrian rebels from getting weapons through its land in return they make sure that Russia will not allow Kurds (YPG and PKK) to progress. Absolutely the Russians will do but through its puppet Assad. Let's see how Hussein Obama will react, he'd better announce himself for president in Iran after he leaves the White House. there's still time for him to do that.



The hell Obama has to do with this stupid, Obama followed establishment orders to destabilize Syria, and you still aren't satisfied. You don't even care about Syrians, you just want pro-Saudi/Israel/US Salafi's to take over, so you can continue your US led tirade in the region, and use them in a war against Lebanon and Russia, etc.... Quit blaming Obama, you sound just like those dumb Western neocons. If you really care about the people you would actually help them by not flooding Syria with Salafi mercenaries from outside who advance Israeli agenda.


----------



## Aero

alarabi said:


> This is what happens when you have a weak president such as Obama. Turkey prevents the Syrian rebels from getting weapons through its land in return they make sure that Russia will not allow Kurds (YPG and PKK) to progress. Absolutely the Russians will do but through its puppet Assad. Let's see how Hussein Obama will react, he'd better announce himself for president in Iran after he leaves the White House. there's still time for him to do that.


Actually i wrote that because Govt. area there is surrounded by SDF forces so messing with SDF/YPG there is suicidal for Syrian Govt.



alarabi said:


> l not allow Kurds (YPG and PKK) to progress.


As long as have american support they will get weapons one way or another.So it is foolish attacking them if Syrian Govt. actually did.


----------



## alarabi

Falcon29 said:


> The hell Obama has to do with this stupid, Obama followed establishment orders to destabilize Syria, and you still aren't satisfied. You don't even care about Syrians, you just want pro-Saudi/Israel/US Salafi's to take over, so you can continue your US led tirade in the region, and use them in a war against Lebanon and Russia, etc.... Quit blaming Obama, you sound just like those dumb Western neocons. If you really care about the people you would actually help them by not flooding Syria with Salafi mercenaries from outside who advance Israeli agenda.



Well, if Palestinians are brave as Salafi's are, then there will be no Israel. I guarantee you that Israel will control more lands in front of your eyes because Palestinians have no guts and their grandfathers already sold significant lands to Jewish, then you want Arabs to sacrifice and kill themselves for you while your people fleeing to USA to live their lives.
How many Americans have been killed for Israel so far? Hmmmm
then How many Arabs have been killed for Palestine?
How many Palestinians live in Iran (your holy land)?
How many Iranians have been killed for Palestine?
Give me a break, Syrians are being killed in thousands by these communist and Khomeinist terrorists and you came here to convince me all that killing is happening for Palestine favor?


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Wow an overturned truck that somehow we are supposed to believe was bombed from the air yet there is zero signs that it got hit with anything, no fire damage and certainly no signs it was bombed. No bomb craters, nothing.
> 
> Also reported by the 'white helmets' a group that has been cooperating with terrorists.


Bomb with a fuse set on zero delay not leave a crate in a rocky ground.



Madali said:


> I saw those products and was curious about them if they are Syrian or some charity products from other countries.
> 
> So thanks to google, I found its syrian company,
> http://samilac.com/en/index.php?page=contacts
> 
> Factory is in Hama. Government controlled.
> 
> So your picture proves that the Syrian controlled areas are responsible for providing the necessary nutrition needs of Syrian children everywhere.
> 
> Good to know. Thamks.


People still trade between regime and rebel areas, there is nothing new about it. Fact is that the only place where people starve is areas encircled by Assadist and Hezbies.



Aero said:


> And fault lies with Syrian Govt. as always ?


Did I say anything about fault?



> I don't think they want to start another front. They are not deprived of mind.


Assad supporters are not bright for sure. Otherwise they would kick that genocidal maniac long time ago to his Khamenai master.


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

alarabi said:


> Well, if Palestinians are brave as Salafi's are, then there will be no Israel.



If so, why is Israel still standing? 

Salafi or no Salafi, none of you Middle Easterners can hold a candle to Israeli scientific ingenuity, technology, military and free spirit. 

They will bomb you, occupy your land, kill you and enslave you at will. I don't see any Salafis striking Israel. Show us some of those hardcore salafis attacking Israel if they dare?


----------



## alarabi

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> If so, why is Israel still standing?
> 
> Salafi or no Salafi, none of you Middle Easterners can hold a candle to Israeli scientific ingenuity, technology, military and free spirit.
> 
> They will bomb you, occupy your land, kill you and enslave you at will. I don't see any Salafis striking Israel. Show us some of those hardcore salafis attacking Israel if they dare?



Is snorkeling suit now forbidden in France because a Muslim might wear it?








About Israel and Palestine, I think two-state solution is the best for all.


----------



## beast89

Star Wars said:


> SAA and hezbullah about to take Apt.1070 in S.Aleppo
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Jihadi Julian(Journalist) tries to get a suicide bomber to enter Europe
> View attachment 326523
> 
> 
> @MarkusS @Vergennes @flamer84 @Henry ME 95
> 
> View attachment 326528
> 
> 
> 
> Mission successful...



tries to kill himself out of desperation and for what?, sad. Used and discarded by their gulf brothers who cant even accept to take in any refugees.



alarabi said:


> Is snorkeling suit now forbidden in France because a Muslim might wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Israel and Palestine, I think two-state solution is the best for all.



you didnt answer the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Falcon29 said:


> That's what I said too, there is no sign of bomb or anything.




No, no it was hit with fuse "set to zero delay" according to @500 

No fire, no shrapnel, no visible craters, just a truck that overturned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

alarabi said:


> Well, if Palestinians are brave as Salafi's are, then there will be no Israel. I guarantee you that Israel will control more lands in front of your eyes because Palestinians have no guts and their grandfathers already sold significant lands to Jewish, then you want Arabs to sacrifice and kill themselves for you while your people fleeing to USA to live their lives.
> How many Americans have been killed for Israel so far? Hmmmm
> then How many Arabs have been killed for Palestine?
> How many Palestinians live in Iran (your holy land)?
> How many Iranians have been killed for Palestine?
> Give me a break, Syrians are being killed in thousands by these communist and Khomeinist terrorists and you came here to convince me all that killing is happening for Palestine favor?



I'm mature enough to allow to say what you want, and it doesn't bother me. What bothers me are your misunderstandings of affairs in general in the modern world, and then the hypocrisy I see from your people. For one, bravery is not going to allow you to prevail. Many Arabs have bravery, but many more are illogical, unreasonable, party/government loyalists or hypocrites, hence the bravery can not cut it. You have bad leadership, all over Arab world, which I don't hold you accountable for. I hold you accountable for your positions. If you really a good Muslim as you say(Salaf meaning Al-Salf Al Salih, with character like that of Sahabah), then your positions and intentions show us whether you live up to that title or not. So first step, is to not be a hypocrite, if you believe Syrians are oppressed by secular government, you also should say same for Egyptians, Emirates , Yemeni's, Palestinians, etc.... That's the very minimum. But I've seen you do the opposite , and you seem to be more nationalist type. So first stop your political hypocrisy.

Then second, giving yourself title Salafi also means you have Islamic ambitions and goals for the region, which are to be achieved by ways Sahaba and your Prophet achieved them. And fighting wasn't always first resort for that. Try demonstrating fair, honest and good character. Excel in morals even if others around you can't. Stick up for what you believe in and hold your head up high, use reason and logic to approach things. Don't say you're a Salafi, and heavily support state governments, some that are secular, and not able to demonstrate that you stick with your principles, lie, put words in peoples mouthes , etc.... That is just some things about modern Salafi character.

You guys have made a mockery out of that title and none of you have fear of the God you profess to believe in ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Falcon29 said:


> I'm mature enough to allow to say what you want, and it doesn't bother me. What bothers me are your misunderstandings of affairs in general in the modern world, and then the hypocrisy I see from your people. For one, bravery is not going to allow you to prevail. Many Arabs have bravery, but many more are illogical, unreasonable, party/government loyalists or hypocrites, hence the bravery can not cut it. You have bad leadership, all over Arab world, which I don't hold you accountable for. I hold you accountable for your positions. If you really a good Muslim as you say(Salaf meaning Al-Salf Al Salih, with character like that of Sahabah), then your positions and intentions show us whether you live up to that title or not. So first step, is to not be a hypocrite, if you believe Syrians are oppressed by secular government, you also should say same for Egyptians, Emirates , Yemeni's, Palestinians, etc.... That's the very minimum. But I've seen you do the opposite , and you seem to be more nationalist type. So first stop your political hypocrisy.
> 
> Then second, giving yourself title Salafi also means you have Islamic ambitions and goals for the region, which are to be achieved by ways Sahaba and your Prophet achieved them. And fighting wasn't always first resort for that. Try demonstrating fair, honest and good character. Excel in morals even if others around you can't. Stick up for what you believe in and hold your head up high, use reason and logic to approach things. Don't say you're a Salafi, and heavily support state governments, some that are secular, and not able to demonstrate that you stick with your principles, lie, put words in peoples mouthes , etc.... That is just some things about modern Salafi character.
> 
> You guys have made a mockery out of that title and none of you have fear of the God you profess to believe in ....



Well said. You and I have never agreed...but your last three posts....as if you're nearly speaking what's in my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

Falcon29 said:


> I'm mature enough to allow to say what you want, and it doesn't bother me. What bothers me are your misunderstandings of affairs in general in the modern world, and then the hypocrisy I see from your people. For one, bravery is not going to allow you to prevail. Many Arabs have bravery, but many more are illogical, unreasonable, party/government loyalists or hypocrites, hence the bravery can not cut it. You have bad leadership, all over Arab world, which I don't hold you accountable for. I hold you accountable for your positions. If you really a good Muslim as you say(Salaf meaning Al-Salf Al Salih, with character like that of Sahabah), then your positions and intentions show us whether you live up to that title or not. So first step, is to not be a hypocrite, if you believe Syrians are oppressed by secular government, you also should say same for Egyptians, Emirates , Yemeni's, Palestinians, etc.... That's the very minimum. But I've seen you do the opposite , and you seem to be more nationalist type. So first stop your political hypocrisy.
> 
> Then second, giving yourself title Salafi also means you have Islamic ambitions and goals for the region, which are to be achieved by ways Sahaba and your Prophet achieved them. And fighting wasn't always first resort for that. Try demonstrating fair, honest and good character. Excel in morals even if others around you can't. Stick up for what you believe in and hold your head up high, use reason and logic to approach things. Don't say you're a Salafi, and heavily support state governments, some that are secular, and not able to demonstrate that you stick with your principles, lie, put words in peoples mouthes , etc.... That is just some things about modern Salafi character.
> 
> You guys have made a mockery out of that title and none of you have fear of the God you profess to believe in ....



I'm not a Salafi guy, but I admire their bravery and how are they going to do what it takes to impose their agenda.
I even admire the bravery of Syrians who fight Russians, Iranians, Iraqi Shia, Pakistani Shia, Afghani Shia, Daesh and Hezbollah terrorists. On the top of that they have no much people or countries standing by them. Keep the hypocrisy of Obama admin aside, Do you really think Obama wants to help Syrian rebels in toppling the murderer Assad?
if it's not Obama, then Assad would be a past. Such a weak president was a big mistake to having him ruling America, I know they elected him because he is a black guy to show the world that we got no problems with African-American people, but he is a walking disastrous. The next president will be another huge or less disastrous and I think you know that both are not in favor of Palestine. Anyway, let's get back to the Salafi and Syrian rebels part, don't you think both are braver than Palestinians? I mean they are fighting all the sub-human terrorists by themselves with the least help from others for about 5 years without a break?
How many countries are standing by Palestine, and how much effort did the Palestinians put to impose their agenda?
It seems Palestinians don't wanna die for Palestine, so why do we?
I remember that when Saddam decided to invade Kuwait, the Palestinian immigrants in Kuwait betrayed the country that hosts them and they supported Saddam. I mean they were ready to sell a land they don't own to an Invader.
Jewish people are working hard to get their state and didn't wait for Americans to die for them. Also, they are working hard in America and have done a massive success with PR. In contract, Palestinians there are busy with liquor stores and hooka bars business.


----------



## Falcon29

Guys just ignore the Saudi Wahabi troll, he shares similar values with the member 500, and no wonder this guy can't go a second without spreading falsehoods and revisionist history. People like him are 'Ashar Al Kathibeen' in Arabic, this is the title he deserves to be awarded. Not 'Salafi' which he is far from. Of course he's denying identifying as a Salafi now, just for argumentative purposes. Yet all his posts contradict that. Especially the posts where he tries invoking pleas for 'Muslims being murdered by Shia's' , etc .... Of course with Saudi Wahabi's, they don't have manners and take kindness for weakness. So this is why we have no choice but to be harsh towards these Wahabi's. I don't want to go on anti-Saudi tirade as I'm not interested in that, I just want to dismantle his Wahabi falsehoods. 

Of course before we do that, users should observe the values of adherents to this ideology, they are very anti-Christian, they always want to kill and persecute Christians, along with Shia's. And very anti-Sunni's who follow something other than their Wahabi ideology. We never hear them rant about Jews or want to persecute and murder them, on contrary they always praise the Jews. You'll never meet a Wahabi who doesn't slander MB Sunni Muslims, Christians and Shia's, and praises Jews. They even hate Gulf Arabs like the people of Oman, because they aren't Wahabi, but have to be friendly to them so they don't have closer ties with Iran. 

So let's start with some falsehoods that should be addressed, besides his emotional rhetoric:

1.) Wahabi mercenaries in Syria are going up against 'so many people' in Syria with little support. 

-This is a falsehood that's long been exposed, and it is why there is so much popular support against this so called 'revolution'. All these Wahabi mercenaries were created by Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the US, they were funded and armed by them, they had and still have support of the whole Western world, the whole Arab world, Israel, etc .... The other side on other hand, is the cornered side, which consists no more of Hezbollah, the Syrian government and some Iraqi fighters. Syrian government is sanctioned by the West, it is under attack by Israel, it is threatened with military assault on weekly basis, and this almost occurred in 2012. Where the US was preparing a military intervention, which the Wahabi 'brave' Salafist mercenaries welcomed, so much for being 'brave', asking America to fight side by side with you, because you're a rejected mercenary that can't gain support of Syrian people, and have trouble topping the government. And so much for these 'brave' men, who ran like girls when Hezbollah came to the rescue, at the time they were announcing that 'cleansing of Lebanon' from Shia's was about to commence, then these little girls began begging US to intervene and stop Hezbollah from assisting the Syrian government. 

2.) Salafi's are 'brave'

-They are 'brave' by taking arms from the US, to take advantage of a protests taking place for real reform, and using that to kill security forces to try sparking sectarian violence in Syria. 'Brave' by killing unarmed Syrian soldiers and beheading unarmed children. 'Brave' by getting arms from CIA to destroy a weak army that is no where near as powerful as these Wahabi's make it out to be, only to get their butts kicked, then cry to the US to assist them. And how ironic of this 'brave' Wahabi, and his crew of Wahabi's who weren't 'brave' enough to fight, instead requested US air support, and now blaming Obama for their failure. 'Brave' for blowing up Shia's in random civilian gatherings, mosques, etc.... Wow ... how brave of you Wahabi's. Just the few Wahabi's we have in Palestine, during calm they get paid by Saudi Arabia, US and Israel to attack Hamas and brandish them as 'apostates' for not implementing Sharia Law(yet they're not asking for Sharia Law elsewhere), and claim Hamas is peaceful with Israel, yet whenever a war breaks out, these 'brave' Wahabi's are no where to be found, and only Hamas and other non-Wahabi Palestinian factions end up fighting the war. And of course, we are not afraid of these 'brave' Wahabi trash, which Saudi Arabia tried using to destabilize Gaza, and these 'brave' Wahabi's began crying to the world(after they executed someone going in to negotiate with them), and Hamas kicked them so hard, they never attempted a public stunt like that again, no matter how much money Saudi Arabia offer them. Now Saudi Arabia is sending their people in, to try spreading their Wahabi school of thought in Gaza, because they want everyone to become Wahabi, so they can kill MB Sunni Muslims, Shia's, Christians, and make peace with Israel. 

3.) Jewish people fought alone 

-I'm not gonna bother, this Wahabi glorifies his masters with the usual falsehoods we're used to hearing which have been debunked many times on this forum. So don't waste time with this terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

*Fighting escalates between regime, PYD in NE Syria*


Recent violence in Al-Hasakah city marks escalation in fight that began two days ago

18.08.2016 Ilgın Karlıdağ Istanbul world, middle east










*related news*



*No lasting solution in Syria without Russia: Turkish FM*



*UN suspends humanitarian task force in Syria*



*Syrian opposition retakes Aleppo border town from Daesh*



*'Iran did not allocate military base to Russia': Tehran*



*West ignores PYD rights breaches: Syrian Kurdish leader*
*AL-HASAKAH, Syria *

The Syrian regime has attacked the PYD -- the Syrian branch of the terrorist PKK group -- with warplanes and artillery in the northeastern city of Al-Hasakah, local sources said Thursday.

The latest round of violence represents a marked escalation in fighting between the two sides that began two days ago.

Regime warplanes struck Thursday PYD-held parts of Al-Hasakah, killing five civilians and a PYD militant in the city’s Salihiya, Tel Hajer and Al-Mufti districts, according to local sources who spoke to Anadolu Agency on condition of anonymity due to fears for their safety.

PYD forces, for their part, responded by shelling regime positions in the city’s central district, the same sources said, adding that fighting with light arms remained ongoing.

Since the Syrian conflict began more than five years ago, fighting has sporadically erupted between regime forces and the PYD in northern Aleppo’s Sheikh Maqsoud district and at checkpoints and oilfields near Al-Hasakah.

The Assad regime, however, has allowed these areas to fall under the PYD’s control, allocating its military resources to other fronts in the country’s wide-ranging conflict.

UN Syria envoy Staffan de Mistura on Thursday said ongoing fighting in different parts of the country had forced the world body to suspend humanitarian aid deliveries.

Syria has been wracked by conflict since early 2011, when the Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which had erupted as part of that year’s "Arab Spring" uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, more than a quarter million people have been killed and more than 10 million displaced countrywide, according to UN figures.

*Reporting by Mohamed Misto; Writing by Ilgin Karlidag

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/fighting-escalates-between-regime-pyd-in-ne-syria/631135


----------



## Barmaley

The USA and the Kurds sign with the ISIS deal in Majib. Where USA give moneys and transport to ISIS terrorist and they leave city with weapons without a fight. 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766517857857384449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> I'm not a Salafi guy, but I admire their bravery and how are they going to do what it takes to impose their agenda.
> *I even admire the bravery of Syrians who fight Russians, Iranians, Iraqi Shia, Pakistani Shia, Afghani Shia, Daesh and Hezbollah terrorist *






So then do you admire the bravery of Syrians that fight Saudi Sunnis and other foreign invaders that are there only to wage jihad? Can you answer that with honesty? 

The problem with people like you and the jihadists that fight abroad is that many claim to be fighting for freedom and Muslims yet in most of the Middle East, especially Saudi Arabia, have no freedom whatsoever, esspecially for minorities, in fact Saudis live under the same laws that ISIS imposes. Saudi Arabia has executed protesters for demonstrations against the government yet the Saudis and people like you cry about what is happening in Syria. Assad is by far the most secular leader in the Middle East and that is really irritating many extremist gulf states and closet jihadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> The USA and the Kurds sign with the ISIS deal in Majib. Where USA give moneys and transport to ISIS terrorist and they leave city with weapons without a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766517857857384449


Similar deal was signed between rebels in Homs and Assad. Where from u get idea about money and transport from USA?







South Aleppo. Syrians destroy T-55 tank this morning with ATGM making Khamenai terrorists flee in panic:






Khamenai throws swarms of mercenaries in Aleppo to starve people there:






Assad terrorists killed 4 kids in Hasakah:
https://twitter.com/kovandire


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Similar deal was signed between rebels in Homs and Assad.



So the ISIS and FSA is now equal to you? 



500 said:


> Where from u get idea about money and transport from USA?



Where the ISIS supposed to get vehicles after 3 months of bombing encircled small city? Does it means the US air force aren't effective and can bomb only hospitals and schools, but can't attack moving targets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> So the ISIS and FSA is now equal to you?


For Assad and Russia FSA is worse, thats why they direct the overwhelming majority of attacks against them.



> Where the ISIS supposed to get vehicles after 3 months of bombing encircled small city? Does it means the US air force aren't effective and can bomb only hospitals and schools, but can't attack moving targets?


There were not carpet bombs, thats not Grozny or Homs. The city is mostly intact.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> .
> 
> 
> People still trade between regime and rebel areas, there is nothing new about it. Fact is that the only place where people starve is areas encircled by Assadist and Hezbies.
> 
> 
> .


. Well who gave bravee terrorists idea of hiding in densely populated civilian area and why not come out of civilians residential areas and fight face to face with Saa in reality they are using them as civilians shields to slow down Saa forces advancement and prevent striking them they keep all aid sent by saa with them leaving civilians starving



^^^^^ this explains current strtegery of brave bastards hiding behind civilians in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like the Jihadi lines in S.Aleppo are about to collapse...


----------



## 500

Star Wars said:


> Looks like the Jihadi lines in S.Aleppo are about to collapse...


Yes, Khamenai jihadist are beaten hard, but I dont think they will collapse soon.


----------



## 500

Apparently Assadist believed their own tales that they control 1070:












And were slaughtered there yesterday by two ATGMs.


----------



## Falcon29

Netanyahooooists 'slaughtered by ATGMS':





Netanyahooist genocide terrorists(6 killed here) slaughtered by real rebel mortars:






...
...

The propagandist already online within 1 minute of my post. 

Let's see if he allows similar slandering towards his troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Netanyahooooists 'slaughtered by ATGMS':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahooist genocide terrorists(6 killed here) slaughtered by real rebel mortars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> The propagandist already online within 1 minute of my post.
> 
> Let's see if he allows similar slandering towards his troops.


I dont know why you get buthurt and spam offtopic. Tag me in Palestinian topic and I will answer all ur Qatari terrorist failures.


----------



## Star Wars

Indian MOS External affairs in meeting with Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Third class loser jihadis kharjis propaganda for gaining sympathy wont be surprised some guys will start blaming SAA for ths girls deat th

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Somali-Turk

very graphic


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Third class loser jihadis kharjis propaganda for gaining sympathy wont be surprised some guys will start blaming SAA for ths girls deat th
> View attachment 327566
> View attachment 327567
> View attachment 327568


I made search for last pic and here what I got:




http://en.farsnews.com/imgrep.aspx?nn=13940108000196

So it is actually an Iranian fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well I reached this tweeter account 
https://mobile.twitter.com/gzsbgf?lang=hi


500 said:


> I made search for last pic and here what I got:
> 
> View attachment 327583
> 
> 
> http://en.farsnews.com/imgrep.aspx?nn=13940108000196
> 
> So it is actually an Iranian fake.


https://mobile.twitter.com/gzsbgf?lang=hi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Well I reached this tweeter account
> https://mobile.twitter.com/gzsbgf?lang=hi


There is a big difference between state news agency and some twitter account.

Khamenai propaganda is good: first they make a fake to blame Saudis, then they use same fake to attack Syrian Rebels. Goebbels would be proud.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> There is a big difference between state news agency and some twitter account.
> 
> Khamenai propaganda is good: first they make a fake to blame Saudis, then they use same fake to attack Syrian Rebels. Goebbels would be proud.


Well fars news. Is not an state media and more importantly the date of the images are more important in determining who made it right now I'm on my cell phone and can't look at exif data of the images . later I'll look at them and see which one is older.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

Iranian Defence Minister Hossein Dehghan on Monday criticized Russia for "not having kept its promise" when Russia made public that it was using an Iranian airbase for bombing raids in Syria.

The operations were strategically necessary, but Iran and Russia had agreed not to make them public, Dehghan said in comments carried by Iranian state news agency ISNA.

He emphasized that Iran had allowed Russia to use the airbase only for refueling as part of collaboration against terrorists in Syria, and not allocated it as a "classical military base."

There was no immediate response from Moscow, which had used the Shahid Nojeh Air Base to refuel its bombers striking Syria at least three times last week.

Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Ghasemi told reporters in Tehran that the Russian airstrikes on militants in Syria were "temporary, based on a Russian request."

"It is finished, for now," Ghasemi said, without elaborating.

Last week, Russia announced it used the airfield, located some 50 kilometers (31 miles) north of the Iranian city of Hamedan. Iranian officials only confirmed Russia's presence a day later.

Earlier Monday, state TV quoted Iran's defense minister as saying that Russia "will use the base for a very short and fixed span." The comments by Gen. Hossein Dehghan came after he chastised parliament this weekend for asking questions about Russia using the base.

Responding to a question about why Iran didn't initially announce Russia's presence at the airfield, Dehghan appeared prickly on the state TV broadcast.

"Russians are interested to show they are a superpower to guarantee their share in political future of Syria and, of course, there has been a kind of show-off and ungentlemanly (attitude) in this field," he said.

Dehghan's remarks also suggest Russia and Iran initially agreed to keep Moscow's use of the air base quiet. Its announcement likely worried Iran's Sunni-ruled Mideast neighbors, which host American military personnel.

The Interfax news agency on Monday also quoted Russia's ambassador to Tehran, Levan Dzhagaryan, as confirming that all of Moscow's warplanes have been withdrawn from Iran. Dzhagaryan said, however, that he does "not see any reason" why the Russians can't use the Iranian base again.

For Iran, allowing Russia to launch strikes from inside the country is likely to prove unpopular. Many still remember how Russia, alongside Britain, invaded and occupied Iran during World War II to secure oil fields and Allied supply lines. But while Britain withdrew, Russia refused to leave, sparking the first international rebuke by the nascent United Nations Security Council in 1946.

Analysts have suggested Russia potentially leveraged Iran into allowing it to use the airfield over either economic or military interests, such as Tehran wanting to purchase Sukhoi-30 fighter jets or its deployment of Russian S-300 air defense missile systems. Russia initially held off on supplying the missile system to Tehran amid negotiations over Iran's contested nuclear program.

Over the weekend, photographs of President Hassan Rouhani were published in Iranian state media near a Bavar-373 missile defense system. That system is designed to be the local equivalent of the S-300 — perhaps an Iranian signal back to Moscow that it's capable of defending itself without the Russian missile system.

In his comments, Dehghan said the Bavar-373 can hit targets at the height of 27 kilometers (16.7 miles) — the same height the S-300 can reach.

"When we make Bavar-373 operational, we will not need to purchase another high-altitude and long-range air defense system," he said.

Dehghan added that Iran still sees the Sukhoi-30 as "an appropriate fighting aircraft," though he acknowledged the U.S. could seek to block any fighter jet deal. The U.N. resolution enshrining last year's nuclear deal with Iran prohibits the supply, sale and transfer of combat aircraft to Iran unless approved in advance by the Security Council.

"The issue of purchasing the fighters has been raised and we have not heard any negative answer," he said. "We are negotiating to learn how we can do this with the restriction that can be raised for the Russians."

http://www.dailysabah.com/mideast/2...russia-for-publicity-on-airbase-use-for-syria


----------



## 500




----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


>


Artillery school in Aleppo?


----------



## Serpentine

CrimsonFury said:


> Artillery school in Aleppo?



Nope, YPG in Hasakah. They are trying to expel not only SAA, but also Arabs and Assyrians from the city. Result of U.S unconditional support for them, which allowed them to act bigger than their size and claim what doesn't belong to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrimsonFury

Serpentine said:


> Nope, YPG in Hasakah. They are trying to expel not only SAA, but also Arabs and Assyrians from the city. Result of U.S unconditional support for them, which allowed them to act bigger than their size and claim what doesn't belong to them.


Question is what happens next ?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Nope, YPG in Hasakah. They are trying to expel not only SAA, but also Arabs and Assyrians from the city. Result of U.S unconditional support for them, which allowed them to act bigger than their size and claim what doesn't belong to them.


If they wanted to expel they would do it long time ago. I guess they want to to take some territory and ransom money from Assad aka Iran.


----------



## Tsilihin

CrimsonFury said:


> Question is what happens next ?



Obviously no one hasn't clear vision about conflict and resolving of same...
Absolute madness .


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Nope, YPG in Hasakah. They are trying to expel not only SAA, but also Arabs and Assyrians from the city. Result of U.S unconditional support for them, which allowed them to act bigger than their size and claim what doesn't belong to them.



It's suspect that this happened when the government was having success with the terrorists. In a week, we suddenly had major news about stuff like the boy in the ambulance picture, suddenly new reports about NGOs talking about prisoners, and then Kurds fighting against the government. It's almost like everything is done in the space of a week to keep the government occupied again.

Attempts by the west to continue to prolong the war and drain the energy and resources of all the middle Eastern countries.

Oh, and it seems that Israel just fired into gov territory apparently in a response to a "mortal attack" which is probably bullshit sure it's such a coincidence that it is happening now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Madali said:


> Attempts by the west to continue to prolong the war and drain the energy and resources of all the middle Eastern countries.


The war will come to an end when most/all puzzle pieces fall into place, otherwise the US and Russia would have seriously pushed for peace already, and i think it's the US that keeps delaying for more time. Once finished, Baghdadi, who surprisingly has turned out to be a serious competitor of bin laden's hide and seek world record and somehow keeps evading the intelligence services of many major powers in Syria like a ninja after all this time, will probably be found, killed and dumped somewhere by the US without any evidence. One thing is certain, the US has shown its true colors and that it has an agenda for the pyd/ypg (linking corridor in north Syria and turning them into a loyal vassal state of the US and Israel), so its claim of being supportive of a united Syria has fallen through. The game that has been playing on ME countries becomes more clear and will continue to drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

In Syria worst form of terrorist oops Democracy workers use worst kind of suicide bombing techniques put some 100 200 kilo of explosive in truck wield the doors so the driver canot escape then the Democracy worker charges and detonate truck killing everyone .what kind of democracy is this what kind of resistance . Is this type of democracy these kharjis jihadis I mean fsa want.a and these people say that we are fighting dr basher for democratic prosperous syria huh.






and then when regime stop these jihadis aka innocent de.ocracy workers. Whole wide critise them . Imagine if ur country opposition employ the same tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> In Syria worst form of terrorist oops Democracy workers use worst kind of suicide bombing techniques put some 100 200 kilo of explosive in truck wield the doors so the driver canot escape then the Democracy worker charges and detonate truck killing everyone . Is this type of democracy these kharjis jihadis I mean fsa want.a and these people say that we are fighting dr basher for democratic prosperous syria huh.


Iranian regime and Hezbollah used suicide trucks against embassies with dozens civilians, Syrian rebels use them vs. military targets.

Yet rebels are evil and Hezbies good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Iranian regime and Hezbollah used suicide trucks against embassies


Prove it. Except 2 successful operations killing dozens of Israeli terrorists and also American and French soldiers in Lebanon in separate cases, none of other attacks are proved. Most importantly, AMIA hoax and similar cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

First suicide terror attack ever:

On December 15, 1981, the Iraqi Shi'a Islamist group al-Dawa carried out a suicide car bombing targeting the Iraqi embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The explosion leveled the embassy and killed 61 people, including Iraq's ambassador to Lebanon, and injured 110 others.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981_Iraqi_embassy_bombing

And again:

24 May 1982. Car bomb attack on French Embassy in Beirut killing 12 and wounding 27. Islam Jihad is one of several groups taking responsibility. Anger over France's providing of arms to Iran's enemy Iraq is thought to be the motivating factor.[24]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Jihad_Organization

And again:

The April 18, 1983, *United States embassy bombing* was a suicide bombing in Beirut, Lebanon, that killed 63 people, including 17 Americans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_United_States_embassy_bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> First suicide terror attack ever:
> 
> On December 15, 1981, the Iraqi Shi'a Islamist group al-Dawa carried out a suicide car bombing targeting the Iraqi embassy in Beirut, Lebanon. The explosion leveled the embassy and killed 61 people, including Iraq's ambassador to Lebanon, and injured 110 others.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981_Iraqi_embassy_bombing
> 
> And again:
> 
> 24 May 1982. Car bomb attack on French Embassy in Beirut killing 12 and wounding 27. Islam Jihad is one of several groups taking responsibility. Anger over France's providing of arms to Iran's enemy Iraq is thought to be the motivating factor.[24]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Jihad_Organization
> 
> And again:
> 
> The April 18, 1983, *United States embassy bombing* was a suicide bombing in Beirut, Lebanon, that killed 63 people, including 17 Americans.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_United_States_embassy_bombing



You said Iran and Hezbollah, yet you mentioned none, obviously. In the last one, a U.S court has blamed Hezbollah, but Hezbollah denied any responsibility and as you know, when it comes to enemy states or entities of U.S, U.S court findings are not worth even a bag of shit. Israeli proxies in Lebanon murdered 3000 Palestinians and Shias in 3 days by Israel's green light. That's the real terrorism, the essence of Israel as a fake state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Iranian regime and Hezbollah used suicide trucks against embassies with dozens civilians, Syrian rebels use them vs. military targets.


more than 30 years ago ? give me a break, a lot has changed in the world since then.

but your fsa and isis have used suicide bombers against civilians in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> more than 30 years ago ? give me a break, a lot has changed in the world since then.
> 
> but your fsa and isis have used suicide bombers against civilians in Syria.


1) Iranians tried to attack Israel embassies just couple years ago in India, Thailand etc. 
2) ISIS is Iraqi Baath, you are a Baath supporter, not me.
3) Your Khamenai and Assad are using terror barrel bombs EACH DAY.


----------



## CBU-105

my Assad is going after coward jihadists with the barrels.

your coward jihadists chose to hide within the civilian populations.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> 1) Iranians tried to attack Israel embassies just couple years ago in India, Thailand etc.
> 2) ISIS is Iraqi Baath, you are a Baath supporter, not me.
> 3) Your Khamenai and Assad are using terror barrel bombs EACH DAY.



*Aljazeera : Who was behind the Delhi bombing?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> 1)
> 2) ISIS is Iraqi Baath


 ISis is not Baath Isis is bascially fsa




in 2013 they showed their power demonstration in raqqa fsa and Isis were united standing side by side in support for each other in many occasions they both chooses joint operation conducting attack against Regime soon video link to proof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

galaxy_surfer said:


> ISis is not Baath Isis is bascially fsa
> 
> 
> 
> in 2013 they showed their power demonstration in raqqa fsa and Isis were united standing side by side in support for each other in many occasions they both chooses joint operation conducting attack against Regime soon video link to proof


*
Most of the Daesh commanders are former Baath officials, I guess that's more than enough for a sensible conclusion. Your claim is based on your deepest desire to portray FSA as terrorists.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> *Aljazeera : Who was behind the Delhi bombing?*


Lots of baseless conspiracy crap. Here very similar case in Thailand:

Iranian terrorist Saeid Moradi blew his own legs with his own bomb which was intended to target Israeli diplomats.:






His friend Mohammad Khazaei was given a 15-year sentence for the possession of explosives.

And Iranian woman Leila Rohani who rented house for these terrorists managed to escape to Tehran.

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/08/two_iranians_tied_to_bangkok_t.php


----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


> Lots of baseless conspiracy crap. Here very similar case in Thailand:
> 
> Iranian terrorist Saeid Moradi blew his own legs with his own bomb which was intended to target Israeli diplomats.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His friend Mohammad Khazaei was given a 15-year sentence for the possession of explosives.
> 
> And Iranian woman Leila Rohani who rented house for these terrorists managed to escape to Tehran.
> 
> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/08/two_iranians_tied_to_bangkok_t.php


I can't tolerate attacks on diplomats...doesn't matter which country, it's cowardly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CBU-105 said:


> my Assad is going after coward jihadists with the barrels.
> 
> your coward jihadists chose to hide within the civilian populations.


One who drops barrel bombs on populated town is terrorist.
One who supports that is terrorist supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> One who drops barrel bombs on populated town is terrorist.
> One who supports that is terrorist supporter.


no, you.


----------



## 50cent

T-Rex said:


> *Most of the Daesh commanders are former Baath officials, I guess that's more than enough for a sensible conclusion. Your claim is based on your deepest desire to portray FSA as terrorists.*


4 5 percent of giyz don't make majority they were not founding fathers. Most of them joined under death circumstances Since majority of all terrorist organization are Sunnis salafi does this mean all Sunnis are terrorist no even though iam also a. Sunni all jihadis behader suicide bombers including al Qaeda nusra isis jf ahrar Ul sham . In syria are 100 percent Sunnis does this mean all Sunnis are terrorist no . 2= fsa and Isis are same one team two different names same tactics suicide bombing behading starving civilians in Aleppo.



^^^^^here is fsa chief aka Isis chief Abu bakr Baghdadi before beard and turban same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

galaxy_surfer said:


> 4 5 percent of giyz don't make majority they were not founding fathers. Most of them joined under death circumstances Since majority of all terrorist organization are Sunnis salafi does this mean all Sunnis are terrorist no even though iam also a. Sunni all jihadis behader suicide bombers including al Qaeda nusra isis jf ahrar Ul sham . In syria are 100 percent Sunnis does this mean all Sunnis are terrorist no . 2= fsa and Isis are same one team two different names same tactics suicide bombing behading starving civilians in Aleppo.
> View attachment 328615
> ^^^^^here is fsa chief aka Isis chief Abu bakr Baghdadi before beard and turban same thing



*That's the Iraqi flag behind him, this was before FSA was formed.*


----------



## f1000n

T-Rex said:


> *That's the Iraqi flag behind him*



It's not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-Rex said:


> *That's the Iraqi flag behind him, this was before FSA was formed.*



You really need to educate yourself, that's not Iraqi flag, it's the glorious fake FSA flag.



500 said:


> One who drops barrel bombs on populated town is terrorist.
> One who supports that is terrorist supporter.



Israel is the mother of terror. You are the last one who should talk about terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israel is the mother of terror. You are the last one who should talk about terror.


Israel does not drop unguided bombs in populated areas. Assad aka Khamenai does it EVERY DAY.

Latest map from Assadists:







Rebels control ~90% of 1070 project.


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: After 5 years if intense clashes in Daraya in western Damascus, armed groups finally gave up and agreed to leave the city for Idlib. Despite losing 2000-2500, their resistance in the city was commendable and significant, more than any other parts in Syria. It's the most significant development in Damascus suburbs in 2-3 years. SAA already controlled more than 60-70% of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Congrats, Khamenai terrorists ethnically cleansed and destroyed 100,000 Syrian town.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Congrats, Khamenai terrorists ethnically cleansed and destroyed 100,000 Syrian town.



Your congratulation message accepted.

On a side note, terrorists in Idlib are bashing Jaish al-Islam for not firing thousands of rockets into civilian areas of Damascus to help Daraya, despite the fact that Jaish al-Islam terrorists did kill hundreds of civilians in Damascus by unguided rockets. That's Jaish al-Fatah rodents' strategy in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

T-Rex said:


> *That's the Iraqi flag behind him, this was before FSA was formed.*


Dont lie ur uncle Abu bakr al Baghdadi aka fsa chief and head of Isis is behind official jihadis kharjis flag FSA and there are more pics of him attending fsa meetings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Lots of baseless conspiracy crap. Here very similar case in Thailand:
> 
> Iranian terrorist Saeid Moradi blew his own legs with his own bomb which was intended to target Israeli diplomats.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His friend Mohammad Khazaei was given a 15-year sentence for the possession of explosives.
> 
> And Iranian woman Leila Rohani who rented house for these terrorists managed to escape to Tehran.
> 
> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/08/two_iranians_tied_to_bangkok_t.php



Actually being Iranian doesn't mean that the were recruited by Iranian Gov moreover there was no logical and rational reason for Iran to carry out such an operation in friendly countries like India amid facing with nuclear sanctions and embargoes while Iran and India were negotiating over Iran oil trade and had already reached an agreement before the attacks .... moreover what type of terrorist attacker would carry his own passport to be identified easily? When someone wants to carry out terrorism, they do not act like this, throwing devices at cars and police actually the attacks in India, Georgia and Thailand all were highly amateurish, and lacked the sophistication that would normally be expected from an operation executed by either Hezbollah or Iran’s own external operations wing, the Quds Force .....
Furthermore the interesting point over here is none of the israel diplomats were injured or killed just the wife of the israeli defense attache in India and driver were injured with a low-grade nitrate compound with no shrapnel ..... and the bomb (at most 300 grams of explosives) had been attached instead to the rear of the vehicle, where it would have the least impact on the occupants.
Besides all , these the so-called terrorists that even don't know how to throw a grenade spent all their time with prostitutes , another reason they are not connected to Iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Breaking: After 5 years if intense clashes in Daraya in western Damascus, armed groups finally gave up and agreed to leave the city for Idlib. Despite losing 2000-2500, their resistance in the city was commendable and significant, more than any other parts in Syria. It's the most significant development in Damascus suburbs in 2-3 years. SAA already controlled more than 60-70% of the city.



The best news about this is that it came out of a deal without anymore needless deaths. Hopefully, we will see more and more deals made in the near future.



raptor22 said:


> Actually being Iranian doesn't mean that the were recruited by Iranian Gov moreover there was no logical and rational reason for Iran to carry out such an operation in friendly countries like India amid facing with nuclear sanctions and embargoes while Iran and India were negotiating over Iran oil trade and had already reached an agreement before the attacks .... moreover what type of terrorist attacker would carry his own passport to be identified easily? When someone wants to carry out terrorism, they do not act like this, throwing devices at cars and police actually the attacks in India, Georgia and Thailand all were highly amateurish, and lacked the sophistication that would normally be expected from an operation executed by either Hezbollah or Iran’s own external operations wing, the Quds Force .....
> Furthermore the interesting point over here is none of the israel diplomats were injured or killed just the wife of the israeli defense attache in India and driver were injured with a low-grade nitrate compound with no shrapnel ..... and the bomb (at most 300 grams of explosives) had been attached instead to the rear of the vehicle, where it would have the least impact on the occupants.
> Besides all , these the so-called terrorists that even don't know how to throw a grenade spent all their time with prostitutes , another reason they are not connected to Iran ...
> 
> View attachment 328926



Georgia implemented a visa free agreement with Iran in Feb, 2016. If they seriously believed Iran was behind terrorist plots, would they allow us visa free access to Georgia?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Your congratulation message accepted.
> 
> On a side note, terrorists in Idlib are bashing Jaish al-Islam for not firing thousands of rockets into civilian areas of Damascus to help Daraya, despite the fact that Jaish al-Islam terrorists did kill hundreds of civilians in Damascus by unguided rockets. That's Jaish al-Fatah rodents' strategy in a nutshell.


Few rockets were fired in response to thousands of barrel bombs, non stop artillery shelling, starvation, volcano rockets etc.

It is also the 4 years since Assad Shabihas massacred 400 people in Daraya






https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-massacre-daraya-death-toll-400?newsfeed=true

Stupid Khamenai and his supporters who celebrate it now dont realize that *who sows the wind will reap the whirlwind*. Ask the Germans about it.


----------



## f1000n

T-Rex said:


> *That's the Iraqi flag behind him, this was before FSA was formed.*



For your info.

FSA used to work with ISI (Islamic state of Iraq) in Eastern Syria before that group decided to turn against the FSA in 2013 and take Raqqa. Which then became ISIS until mid 2014, to IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

galaxy_surfer said:


> Dont lie ur uncle Abu bakr al Baghdadi aka fsa chief and head of Isis is behind official jihadis kharjis flag FSA and there are more pics of him attending fsa meetings


*
Baghdadi hangs around with Baathists, it is more likely that he's your daddy. I hate Baathist scums.*


----------



## 50cent

^^^^^It's already proved he hangs out with whom just close ur eyes and refuse to accept reality



f1000n said:


> For your info.
> 
> FSA used to work with ISI (Islamic state of Iraq) in Eastern Syria before that group decided to turn against the FSA in 2013 and take Raqqa. Which then became ISIS until mid 2014, to IS.


 Throughout history in gangster thugs groups we have seen internal fighting due to money power because their purpose Is make as much money as you can



^^^^on the other hand Isis works closely with several fsa terroist groups giving them training weapons support teaching them kharjis jihad tactis such as sucide bombing using civilans as shields looting civilans all kind off atrocities to make civilans fear them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

T-Rex said:


> *Baghdadi hangs around with Baathists, it is more likely that he's your daddy. I hate Baathist scums.*



You don't even know what Baathism is, you mistaken a flag for another to start with, that's what happens when someone from the other side of the world tries to teach locals. People are too obsessed with the middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

The SAA forces from Daraya will be redeployed to another front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> The SAA forces from Daraya will be redeployed to another front.


Rebels will get brave and motivated fighters who can fight against armed to teeth enemy even almost without weapons.
Khamenai terrorists will get lazy coward clowns who cant advance even when drop thousands of barrel bombs. on tiny area.


----------



## T-Rex

f1000n said:


> You don't even know what Baathism is, you mistaken a flag for another to start with, that's what happens when someone from the other side of the world tries to teach locals. People are too obsessed with the middle east


*
Baathism is synonym of fascism, there's no need to know more.*


----------



## 50cent

^^ before and after (this is what SAA regime is fighting for so every can practice their religion freedom to practice their faith but jihadis kharjis fsa want to implement their terroist version of islam kill every one who don't accept their style .bring death and destruction for minority such as shia alawite Christmas whom they consider them as Infidel and it's OK to kill loot them destroy their homes. According to fsa and kharjis jihadis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

*galaxy_surfer*, Main problem is that Syrians are not good fighters.
For almost six years on war , Syrian army should have excellent units for anti terror and for urban fight but obviously is not like that.
They not understand principe of asymmetric warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadists were again slaughtered twice near the fence:






When u have cheap cannon fodder u expend it easily.


----------



## T-Rex

*Moderate Syrian opposition can get the job done if supported properly, Kalın says*
*DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL
Published 19 hours ago



_DHA Photo_
The liberation of Jarablus has shown that moderate Syrian opposition fighters can achieve concrete results if they receive proper support from the coalition forces, Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın said on Thursday.

Speaking on a televised interview with Christiane Amanpour on CNN International, Kalın said that the primary goal of Operation Euphrates Shield is to clean Turkey's borders from all terrorist organizations including Daesh and other terrorist elements such as YPG.

He highlighted that the YPG are not the only group who are fighting against Daesh terrorists in Syria, and that the Free Syrian Army and other moderate opposition groups can effectively fight the terrorists if they receive proper assistance.

''Daesh has been launching a number of attacks on our border towns, in Kilis and other places'' Kalın said, adding that the latest suicide attack on a wedding party in Gaziantep province on the Syrian border, which killed over 50 people, was the last straw that broke the camel's back. In response, Turkey said 'enough is enough.'

Kalın noted that Jarablus has successfully been cleansed of all Daesh elements and that Turkey intends to keep it that way and will not tolerate seeing any terrorist groups on its borders.

In response to Amanpour's question suggesting that Turkey is shifting its tactic against Assad, Kalın replied that Turkey's position has not changed.

''He is responsible for killing more than a million people'' Kalın said, and added that he has no place in the future of Syria, and that Turkey wants to focus on the transition mechanism rather than the individual.

Ankara has frequently voiced its concern over the activity of PYD's armed People's Protection Units' (YPG) along the Turkish border, and has been rigid in its stance of not allowing the PYD terrorist group to found any kind of de facto Kurdish state in northern Syria.

On Wednesday, Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım said that the operation led by Turkey to liberate Syria's Jarablus from Daesh terrorists will continue until elements of the PKK's Syrian affiliate YPG retreat to the east bank of the Euphrates.

On August 24, the Turkish military launched a cross-border operation named "Euphrates Shield" along with the U.S.-led coalition in Syria's northern border city of Jarablus to clear the area from the Daesh terror organization.

The operations of the Turkish Armed Forces, which has been actively fighting Daesh, have significantly contributed to the ongoing efforts of the U.S.-backed international coalition against the terror group.

http://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-te...the-job-done-if-supported-properly-kalin-says


----------



## 50cent

Tsilihin said:


> *galaxy_surfer*, Main problem is that Syrians are not good fighters.
> For almost six years on war , Syrian army should have excellent units for anti terror and for urban fight but obviously is not like that.
> They not understand principe of asymmetric warfare.


Syrians were trained in 1dimension fight and insurgency is three dimensional warfare completely different thing . Its very difficult to between civilians and kharjis jihadis . well on the order hands every thing goes according their destiny everything has destiny. Including syria . This may seem little odd to you bit that's a. Fact.Somewhere in Bible I have read that great city of Damascus will be in rubbles SAA will lose this war. Also on prophets Hadith's it is noted Son of liver eater (most probably fsa famous liver eater Abu sakran son) will be in one of Damascus mosque most probably SAA will fall That's the. Destiny of syria . Religious guyz will believe it other say that's unacceptable Words live eater are very important in decoding hadith's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

*After the Turkish incursion in Syria, the war is now more on a level playing field. The SAA couldn't defeat or stop the FSA even when the playing field was vastly in its favour. Now the SAA will know what it is like to have a fair fight.*


----------



## usernameless

Considering the operation was discussed with Russia and Iran, thus indirectly with Assad too, i think the new fsa territories in the north will not pose a direct threat to Assad, at least in the short term, but rather to isis and ypg, whom Assad also opposes.


----------



## bdslph

galaxy_surfer said:


> ^^ before and after (this is what SAA regime is fighting for so every can practice their religion freedom to practice their faith but jihadis kharjis fsa want to implement their terroist version of islam kill every one who don't accept their style .bring death and destruction for minority such as shia alawite Christmas whom they consider them as Infidel and it's OK to kill loot them destroy their homes. According to fsa and kharjis jihadis



The very reason also i support the saa hezbollah iran and russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

T-Rex said:


> *Moderate Syrian opposition can get the job done if supported properly, Kalın says*
> *DAILY SABAH*
> ISTANBUL
> Published 19 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> _DHA Photo_
> The liberation of Jarablus has shown that moderate Syrian opposition fighters can achieve concrete results if they receive proper support from the coalition forces, Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın said on Thursday.
> 
> Speaking on a televised interview with Christiane Amanpour on CNN International, Kalın said that the primary goal of Operation Euphrates Shield is to clean Turkey's borders from all terrorist organizations including Daesh and other terrorist elements such as YPG.
> 
> He highlighted that the YPG are not the only group who are fighting against Daesh terrorists in Syria, and that the Free Syrian Army and other moderate opposition groups can effectively fight the terrorists if they receive proper assistance.
> 
> ''Daesh has been launching a number of attacks on our border towns, in Kilis and other places'' Kalın said, adding that the latest suicide attack on a wedding party in Gaziantep province on the Syrian border, which killed over 50 people, was the last straw that broke the camel's back. In response, Turkey said 'enough is enough.'
> 
> Kalın noted that Jarablus has successfully been cleansed of all Daesh elements and that Turkey intends to keep it that way and will not tolerate seeing any terrorist groups on its borders.
> 
> In response to Amanpour's question suggesting that Turkey is shifting its tactic against Assad, Kalın replied that Turkey's position has not changed.
> 
> ''He is responsible for killing more than a million people'' Kalın said, and added that he has no place in the future of Syria, and that Turkey wants to focus on the transition mechanism rather than the individual.
> 
> Ankara has frequently voiced its concern over the activity of PYD's armed People's Protection Units' (YPG) along the Turkish border, and has been rigid in its stance of not allowing the PYD terrorist group to found any kind of de facto Kurdish state in northern Syria.
> 
> On Wednesday, Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım said that the operation led by Turkey to liberate Syria's Jarablus from Daesh terrorists will continue until elements of the PKK's Syrian affiliate YPG retreat to the east bank of the Euphrates.
> 
> On August 24, the Turkish military launched a cross-border operation named "Euphrates Shield" along with the U.S.-led coalition in Syria's northern border city of Jarablus to clear the area from the Daesh terror organization.
> 
> The operations of the Turkish Armed Forces, which has been actively fighting Daesh, have significantly contributed to the ongoing efforts of the U.S.-backed international coalition against the terror group.
> 
> http://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-te...the-job-done-if-supported-properly-kalin-says


These two faced animals only brought death, destruction and wahhabi zombies to Syria, nothing more or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Stupid Khamenai and his supporters who celebrate it now dont realize that *who sows the wind will reap the whirlwind*. Ask the Germans about it.


Do not bark too much when your glassy house (occupied Palestina) is targeted by Iranian nuclear missiles and Hezbollah rockets. 
Either of you israheli barbar terrorists and your zionist, american, british made wahhabi rats will join the hell inshallah. Aamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

Look like Turkey want to continue her previous policies...


----------



## 500

Assad's BMP drives over Khamenai terrorist bodies. They are so cheap and disposable that no one gives a damn:


----------



## Madali

Reinforcement rebels coming to Aleppo being destroyed

https://m.facebook.com/Yosha.Yoseef/posts/1754960398079219

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

There are some news that say Turkey lost a tank and a tank crewmemn


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Reinforcement rebels coming to Aleppo being destroyed
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Yosha.Yoseef/posts/1754960398079219


Trucks bringing provision for 300,000 civilians in E. Aleppo.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Trucks bringing provision for 300,000 civilians in E. Aleppo.



*
Turkey should make arrangements to ship aids with appropriate escorts to Aleppo from Jarablus. They can use Jarablus as the hub for aiding the rebels and their supporters.*


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Samak said:


> Look like Turkey want to continue her previous policies...


Turkish army is exposed in Syrian land where anything can happen they would be fools if they came without any kind of understanding with Syria even if it is not official


----------



## Samak

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> Turkish army is exposed in Syrian land where anything can happen they would be fools if they came without any kind of understanding with Syria even if it is not official



I was reading an article from semi official news agency in Iran .... look like Turkey become a tool in USA plane ... back then Turks didn't accept to enter Syria , but USA used Kurds to force them to enter Syria ... 
now Turkey officially enter in this war and thanks to their emotional personlity , they dont want someone call them loser , so they won't withdraw easily .... 

most interesting things is that even us ( Iran ) officially didn't anything about entering Syria war ... we are just saying that we send some advisers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

It sort of weird. SDF destroying Turkish tanks using US training & US weapons. So, NATO has just supported a group to attack another NATO member.

---

Good news. After rebels left Daraya, now rebels will leave Muadamiah to go to Idlib.

I wonder if there is some sort of behind the scene agreement in place to come to a truce soon where Idlib is unofficially given to FSA and everyone takes a breather for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samak

Madali said:


> It sort of weird. SDF destroying Turkish tanks using US training & US weapons. So, NATO has just supported a group to attack another NATO member.



Turkey is just a tool for NATO , if they didn't feared that Turkey side with Russia , they would never let them enter in NATO in first place ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -------

I think some of you should watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

@hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch

It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.

Just look at this, Disgusting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.



@notorious_eagle 

Sir, I forced myself to watch the video clipping calmly and unemotionally - more or less unemotionally. It was disgusting; it was also saddening to see the inhuman treatment being handed out. This reinforces my fear that Turkey is diverging more and more from the path of Ataturk, the very reason why Jinnah was an unabashed admirer (and rightly so) of the Turkish path. 

In parenthesis, personally, I wish India had taken Ataturk's line; we would have been a much happier country then, because the forces of religion about which Jinnah warned Gandhi, in the most dire of warnings, would have been under some greater control than now. When emotional Pakistanis insult Modi, or individual members of the present cabinet, I cannot help observing that one set of religiously-moved hotheads is insulting another set of religiously-moved hotheads. Bad days are on us.

To return to the point raised by you, a consideration of US policy since World War II brings us to some sobering conclusions.

In their blind opposition to Soviet Russia and to Communism, even to Socialism, throughout the world, the US policy-making establishment - their own 'deep state', to borrow a word from our very own south Asian quarreling - has behaved like schoolchildren fulfilling grudge fights. At close quarters, their actions seem reasonable. On going back a few steps, to see how they have shifted and turned, and fed forces that now threaten them like spectres come to life, and released animosities from their dormancy and fanned those to full flame is a very unsettling sight. If this juvenile delinquency had been exhibited by a human individual, he (or she) would face corrective restriction; exhibited by a group or gang, it would have faced serious police action, and imprisonment for some, roughing up for a few more and a significant amount of unwelcome attention and unwelcome distinction for later life and working situations for the bulk. 

Their influence in this particular case has been particularly baneful. Thousands of deaths are to their account; their sanctimonious condemnation of the excesses of the Assad regime sound hollow when it is considered how easily their influence could have been exerted well short of violence.

One also feels very sorry for the Kurds. They deserve better, in an abstract, non-political way of saying it. This is not a support of their splitting either Turkey or Iran or Iraq, or any combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

notorious_eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.



Kurds have never been the most effective ally/force vs IS. In Iraq most they've managed to do is retake Sinjar (which they abandoned allowing IS to take Yazidis), that took them over a year with heavy CAS whilst the population levels are low. Aside from that most they've been doing is digging trenches and posing with camera's in those trenches.

In Syria the SDF which is just a cover for YPG has been taking territory only after the US air force flattens everything in front of them, they even have SF units embedded with them, some possibly acting as JTAC. Prior to CJTF-OIR intervention for the YPG IS was on track to take Ayn Al Arab/Kobani. YPG was losing on all fronts it shared with IS.

The ISF hasn't received such intense CAS as the Kurds yet has taken a lot more territory and dealt more death to IS. If the FSA/NSA (latter is still too insignificant) receive the same amount of serious air support and weaponry they'll be able to do the same thing the YPG does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.


1) Even without Manbij Kurds still hold huge chunks of territory including Arab majority lands like Tal Abiad and so on. All that thanks to USA.
2) With B-1B backing even my grandma would be effective vs. ISIS.
3) After ethnic cleansing of Tal Rifaat and parading 40 bodies of FSA fighters in Afrin, Kurds have little reason to complain about some kicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aero

500 said:


> Even without Manbij Kurds still hold huge chunks of territory


They did fought for Manbij as IS was dug up there, They will unlikely abandon that without a fight.



500 said:


> 2) With B-1B backing even my grandma would be effective vs. ISIS.


Well US support is what made them strong,Disobeying US may prove to a big mistake for them.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.





Nothing new here, Isis and the FSA is the same thing. They regularly cooperate, many FSA have gone on to joint ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.



Kurds mistake was they rely on foreign western power only without having local or regional allies. In all the countries they are, they rarely work well with local government. Only two weeks ago, they started fighting the loyalists side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad/Khamenai/Putin terrorists started massive bombing of Hama rebel enclaves. Videos are too graphic to show, many injured kids. Seems they want to repeat Daraya style ethnic cleansing there.


----------



## MilSpec

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.


I don't think US will abandon the Kurds, they have huge backing here are seen as the only potent force on the ground fighting ISIL scums.


----------



## Hellfire

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.



Like earlier, the trade off, but US has backed Turkish moves, what does it gain here? Assad stays, ISIS goes, Turkey 'protects' Turkmen in area west of euphrates, Kurds keep due East.

In my opinion? Turkey is heading for greater trouble on Internal Security front. This we both had predicted long back ... seems ages ago.

US only gains in weakening of Erdogan in an intervention wherein increasingly the Turkish forces will appear in a quagmire, if protracted engagement with incremental body count, the US gets a chance to change Erdogan. But, if they wanted him gone, he would have been gone.


Of course, Russian and US backing gives an impression of a quid pro quo in between the two, making me again look at China and SCS. 

Reported US backing to coup a false flag Op leading to Russian-Turkish reapproachment, securing Assad (US does not seem to have a serious interest here except for token HR condemnations and securing Iraq operations)? Talk about conspiracy theory .. I am concoting it here.


----------



## sur

*Israeli think tank: Don’t destroy ISIS; it’s a “useful tool” against Iran, Hezbollah, Syria*
(source)

According to a think tank that does contract work for NATO and the Israeli government, the West should not destroy ISIS, the fascist Islamist extremist group that is committing genocide and ethnically cleansing minority groups in Syria and Iraq.

Why? The so-called Islamic State *“can be a useful tool in undermining”* Iran, Hezbollah, Syria and Russia, argues the think tank’s director.

*“The continuing existence of IS serves a strategic purpose,”* wrote Efraim Inbar in “The Destruction of Islamic State Is a Strategic Mistake,” a paper published on Aug. 2.

By cooperating with Russia to fight the genocidal extremist group, the United States is committing a “strategic folly” that will “enhance the power of the Moscow-Tehran-Damascus axis,” Inbar argued, implying that Russia, Iran and Syria are forming a strategic alliance to dominate the Middle East.

“The West should seek the further weakening of Islamic State, but not its destruction,” he added. “A weak IS is, counterintuitively, preferable to a destroyed IS.”

Inbar, an influential Israeli scholar, is the director of the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies, a think tank that says its mission is to advance “a realist, conservative, and Zionist agenda in the search for security and peace for Israel.”

The think tank, known by its acronym BESA, is affiliated with Israel’s Bar Ilan University and has been supported by the Israeli government, the NATO Mediterranean Initiative, the U.S. Embassy in Israel and the Carnegie Council for Ethics in International Affairs.

BESA also says it “conducts specialized research on contract to the Israeli foreign affairs and defense establishment, and for NATO.”

In his paper, Inbar suggested that it would be a good idea to prolong the war in Syria, which has destroyed the country, killing hundreds of thousands of people and displacing more than half the population.

As for the argument that defeating ISIS would make the Middle East more stable, Inbar maintained: “Stability is not a value in and of itself. It is desirable only if it serves our interests.”

“Instability and crises sometimes contain portents of positive change,” he added.

Inbar stressed that the “main enemy” for Israel and the West is not the self-declared Islamic State; it is Iran. He accused the Obama administration of “inflat[ing] the threat from IS in order to legitimize Iran as a ‘responsible’ actor that will, supposedly, fight IS in the Middle East.”

Iran has declared itself a mortal enemy of ISIS, largely because the Iranian government is founded on Shia Islam, a branch that the Sunni extremists of ISIS consider a form of apostasy. ISIS and its affiliates have massacred and ethnically cleansed Shia Muslims in Syria, Iraq and elsewhere.

Inbar noted that ISIS threatens the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. If the Syrian government survives, Inbar argued, “Many radical Islamists in the opposition forces, i.e., Al Nusra and its offshoots, might find other arenas in which to operate closer to Paris and Berlin.” Jabhat al-Nusra is Syria’s al-Qaida affiliate, and one of the most powerful rebel groups in the country. (It recently changed its name to Jabhat Fatah al-Sham.)

Hezbollah, the Lebanese-based militia that receives weapons and support from Iran, is also “being seriously taxed by the fight against IS, a state of affairs that suits Western interests,” Inbar wrote.

“Allowing bad guys to kill bad guys sounds very cynical, but it is useful and even moral to do so if it keeps the bad guys busy and less able to harm the good guys,” Inbar explained.

Several days after Inbar’s paper was published, David M. Weinberg, director of public affairs at the BESA Center, wrote a similarly-themed Op-Ed titled “Should ISIS be wiped out?” in Israel Hayom, a popular right-wing newspaper funded by conservative billionaire Sheldon Adelson that strongly favors the agenda of Israel’s right-wing Prime Minister BenjaminNetanyahu.

In the piece, Weinberg defended his colleague’s argument and referred to ISIS as a “useful idiot.” He called the U.S. nuclear deal with Iran “rotten” and argued that Iran and Russia pose a “far greater threat than the terrorist nuisance of Islamic State.”

Weinberg also described the BESA Center as “a place of intellectual ferment and policy creativity,” without disclosing that he is that think tank’s director of public affairs.

After citing responses from two other associates of his think tank who disagree with their colleague, Weinberg concluded by writing: “The only certain thing is that Ayatollah Khamenei is watching this quintessentially Western open debate with amusement.”

On his website, Weinberg includes BESA in a list of resources for “hasbara,” or pro-Israel propaganda. It is joined by the ostensible civil rights organization the Anti-Defamation League and other pro-Israel think tanks, such as the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) and the Washington Institute for Near East Policy (WINEP).

Weinberg has worked extensively with the Israeli government and served as a spokesman for Bar Ilan University. He also identifies himself on his website as a “columnist and lobbyist who is a sharp critic of Israel’s detractors and of post-Zionist trends in Israel.”

Inbar boasts an array of accolades. He was a member of the political strategic committee for Israel’s National Planning Council, a member of the academic committee of the Israeli military’s history department and the chair of the committee for the national security curriculum at the Ministry of Education.

He also has a prestigious academic record, having taught at Johns Hopkins and Georgetown and lectured at Harvard, MIT, Columbia, Oxford and Yale. Inbar also served as a scholar at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars and was appointed as a Manfred Wörner NATO fellow.

The strategy Inbar and Weinberg have proposed, that of indirectly allowing a fascist Islamist group to continue fighting Western enemies, is not necessarily a new one in American and Israeli foreign policy circles. It is reminiscent of the U.S. Cold War policy of supporting far-right Islamist extremists in order to fight communists and left-wing nationalists.

In the war in Afghanistan in the 1980s, the CIA and U.S. allies Pakistan and Saudi Arabiaarmed, trained and funded Islamic fundamentalists in their fight against the Soviet Union and Afghanistan’s Soviet-backed socialist government. These U.S.-backed rebels, known as the mujahideen, eventually produced the bases for al-Qaida and the Taliban.

In the 1980s, Israel adopted a similar policy. It supported right-wing Islamist groups like Hamas in order to undermine the Palestine Liberation Organization, or PLO, a coalition of various left-wing nationalist and communist political parties.

“Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel’s creation,” Avner Cohen, a retired Israeli official who worked in Gaza for more than 20 years, told The Wall Street Journal.

As far back as 1957, President Dwight Eisenhower insisted to the CIA, “We should do everything possible to stress the ‘holy war’ aspect,” in order to fight leftist movements in the Middle East.

Read More...

This article was written by Ben Norton from Salon and was legally licensed through the NewsCred publisher network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

A simplified understanding of various factions in Middle East. I think everything will be clear after you go through it.











@notorious_eagle I think to really understand the conflict one has to revisit the Arab 'awakening' in the aftermath of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire, where, the Christian Arab population led a revival of Arab literature centred at Beirut and then Damascus in order to instil a feeling of Arab 'nationalism' and emphasise the commonality of the various groups of Arabs to the bonding understanding of Islam. But then, like any other system, when you introduce religion into nationalism and administration, you tend to mix the ingredients for an explosion, which needs only an ignition to play itself out.

I think, what we are seeing is the automatic progression of the consequences of those actions of 1950-60 period ably helped by various world powers and vested interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

hellfire said:


> I think everything will be clear after you go through it.


 if you can go through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> Kurds mistake was they rely on foreign western power only without having local or regional allies. In all the countries they are, they rarely work well with local government. Only two weeks ago, they started fighting the loyalists side.



They were fighting with ISIS....They used opportunity and clashed with FSA. They clashed with SAA. Even when we begin the operation, their leader said Turkey would be defeated.....These guys are delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

*Exclusive video shows Turkish Red Crescent supplying food to Syrian civilians in Jarablus*
*DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL
Published 12 hours ago

An exclusive video aired by Turkey's news channel TRT World showed on Sunday Turkish Red Crescent's relief activities in Syrian town of Jarablus, recently liberated from the Daesh terrorist organization by the Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA).

Ediz Tiyansan, the first foreign journalist to report live from town said that Jarablus's civilians have celebrated Daesh's defeat by the FSA and Turkish forces.

Telling about his arrival to the city, TRT World's Tiyansan said "That was one of the most emotional moments of my life. Just as we arrived into the city, the crowd had already gathered and upon seeing the Red Crescent truck, they started cheering."

The journalist also asked the locals about their experiences under Daesh rule. "It was absolute hell," he quoted locals as saying.

The locals said there was no food or supplies as Daesh constantly confiscated things from people. 'We went hungry' for some 17 months," one of the locals said.

Touching upon the Turkish Red Crescent's efforts to help locals, he said "The Red Crescent is bringing 5.000 meal portions every day. Officials told me they will continue providing aid as long as it's necessary," he added.

TRT reported that the FSA fighters are always on alert for any possible Daesh sleeper cells embedded within the civilian crowds.

Showing the main square of the town on camera, Tisanyan said that just a week ago it was used as a stage for Daesh's brutal beheadings and torture. "Locals were encouraged to watch them," he added.

Elements of the FSA backed by Turkish air and ground support encircled the Daesh-held northern Syrian town of Jarablus as part of the joint Turkey-anti Daesh coalition operation dubbed Euphrates Shield last Wednesday, and took control of the town later in the day.

http://www.dailysabah.com/syrian-cr...upplying-food-to-syrian-civilians-in-jarablus


----------



## usernameless

Sinan said:


> They were fighting with ISIS....They used opportunity and clashed with FSA. They clashed with SAA. Even when we begin the operation, their leader said Turkey would be defeated.....These guys are delusional.


That's what 'unconditional' US support does to one. I'm sure the ypg leader is shitting his pants now due to fear of being abondoned by the US in the east of the Euphrates too considering nothing is certain anymore since ypg clearly has not retreated to the east despite the order of the US and the threat of losing US support if ypg doesn't retreat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.


a shame that but this is a lesson for the million time for anyone trusting the US the way I see it turkey is now under the mercy of Russia while they are in Syria if Russia started supporting any groups kurds or pro government militia they are in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

notorious_eagle said:


> Just look at this, Disgusting.


Disgusting? You have no idea, I would make those so called potent SOBs or anyone on my way look for ISIS. No more fun for you, Canadian. Join the potent terrorist's, don't waste your time here.


----------



## Tsilihin

galaxy_surfer said:


> Syrians were trained in 1dimension fight and insurgency is three dimensional warfare completely different thing . Its very difficult to between civilians and kharjis jihadis . well on the order hands every thing goes according their destiny everything has destiny. Including syria . This may seem little odd to you bit that's a. Fact.Somewhere in Bible I have read that great city of Damascus will be in rubbles SAA will lose this war. Also on prophets Hadith's it is noted Son of liver eater (most probably fsa famous liver eater Abu sakran son) will be in one of Damascus mosque most probably SAA will fall That's the. Destiny of syria . Religious guyz will believe it other say that's unacceptable Words live eater are very important in decoding hadith's



In Europe especially in Sicily ,Calabria,Hungary,Romania,Bulgaria...terrorism can't penetrate like in Germany , France,Belgium ,because if they start to shit,they can easy become a food for pigs.
Another thing is that in this countries people are nervous and good fighters.
Terorism need unconventional and too extreme way of fighting.


----------



## 500

Assad army slaughtered in artillery college:


----------



## 500

Today rebels with Turkish army expelled YPG from areas north to Sajur river:






And rebels in N Hama captured Al Buwaida, Al Massasina villages and town Halfaya:













Halfaya:


----------



## Aramagedon

Syria was peaceful before democracy lover freedom fighter beheaders   

now see what the hell it is coverted to  

thanks US, saudia, qatar, turkey for bringing democracy to Islamic countries especially Afghanistan Syria and Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

2800 said:


>


----------



## Oublious

notorious_eagle said:


> @hellfire @MilSpec @Joe Shearer @Serpentine @Oscar @Irfan Baloch
> 
> It appears that the US has effectively abandoned the SDF, the most potent fighting force against ISIS. This appears to be a huge foreign policy and a strategic disaster in my opinion.
> 
> Just look at this, Disgusting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769860461101719552
> Turkish backed FSA Rebels torturing and humiliating captured SDF combatants. The Kurds are not going to forgive or forget this insult. The most effective ally against ISIS has been alienated, forget about taking Raqqa anytime soon.




ypg killed fsa, so i hope they will kill them all.... before this genocide wher did you sleep?

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...arades-47-dead-rebel-fighters-northern-syria/


----------



## 50cent

A glimpse from kharjis jihadis daily lifestyle.




dead braincells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

T-Rex said:


> *Turkey should make arrangements to ship escorts with aids to Aleppo from Jarablus for aiding the rebels and their supporters.*



fixed it fo you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

https://media.giphy.com/media/1229l4f3UdDpMA/giphy.gif

Syria right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

libertad said:


> fixed it fo you.


*
Your statement is quite ambiguous, clarify what you mean.*


----------



## Hellfire

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> a shame that but this is a lesson for the million time for anyone trusting the US the way I see it turkey is now under the mercy of Russia while they are in Syria if Russia started supporting any groups kurds or pro government militia they are in trouble



That seems to be the end game, Erdogan will go, on Russian terms, not US.


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Guys just ignore the Saudi Wahabi troll, he shares similar values with the member 500, and no wonder this guy can't go a second without spreading falsehoods and revisionist history. People like him are 'Ashar Al Kathibeen' in Arabic, this is the title he deserves to be awarded. Not 'Salafi' which he is far from. Of course he's denying identifying as a Salafi now, just for argumentative purposes. Yet all his posts contradict that. Especially the posts where he tries invoking pleas for 'Muslims being murdered by Shia's' , etc .... Of course with Saudi Wahabi's, they don't have manners and take kindness for weakness. So this is why we have no choice but to be harsh towards these Wahabi's. I don't want to go on anti-Saudi tirade as I'm not interested in that, I just want to dismantle his Wahabi falsehoods.
> 
> Of course before we do that, users should observe the values of adherents to this ideology, they are very anti-Christian, they always want to kill and persecute Christians, along with Shia's. And very anti-Sunni's who follow something other than their Wahabi ideology. We never hear them rant about Jews or want to persecute and murder them, on contrary they always praise the Jews. You'll never meet a Wahabi who doesn't slander MB Sunni Muslims, Christians and Shia's, and praises Jews. They even hate Gulf Arabs like the people of Oman, because they aren't Wahabi, but have to be friendly to them so they don't have closer ties with Iran.
> 
> So let's start with some falsehoods that should be addressed, besides his emotional rhetoric:
> 
> 1.) Wahabi mercenaries in Syria are going up against 'so many people' in Syria with little support.
> 
> -This is a falsehood that's long been exposed, and it is why there is so much popular support against this so called 'revolution'. All these Wahabi mercenaries were created by Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the US, they were funded and armed by them, they had and still have support of the whole Western world, the whole Arab world, Israel, etc .... The other side on other hand, is the cornered side, which consists no more of Hezbollah, the Syrian government and some Iraqi fighters. Syrian government is sanctioned by the West, it is under attack by Israel, it is threatened with military assault on weekly basis, and this almost occurred in 2012. Where the US was preparing a military intervention, which the Wahabi 'brave' Salafist mercenaries welcomed, so much for being 'brave', asking America to fight side by side with you, because you're a rejected mercenary that can't gain support of Syrian people, and have trouble topping the government. And so much for these 'brave' men, who ran like girls when Hezbollah came to the rescue, at the time they were announcing that 'cleansing of Lebanon' from Shia's was about to commence, then these little girls began begging US to intervene and stop Hezbollah from assisting the Syrian government.
> 
> 2.) Salafi's are 'brave'
> 
> -They are 'brave' by taking arms from the US, to take advantage of a protests taking place for real reform, and using that to kill security forces to try sparking sectarian violence in Syria. 'Brave' by killing unarmed Syrian soldiers and beheading unarmed children. 'Brave' by getting arms from CIA to destroy a weak army that is no where near as powerful as these Wahabi's make it out to be, only to get their butts kicked, then cry to the US to assist them. And how ironic of this 'brave' Wahabi, and his crew of Wahabi's who weren't 'brave' enough to fight, instead requested US air support, and now blaming Obama for their failure. 'Brave' for blowing up Shia's in random civilian gatherings, mosques, etc.... Wow ... how brave of you Wahabi's. Just the few Wahabi's we have in Palestine, during calm they get paid by Saudi Arabia, US and Israel to attack Hamas and brandish them as 'apostates' for not implementing Sharia Law(yet they're not asking for Sharia Law elsewhere), and claim Hamas is peaceful with Israel, yet whenever a war breaks out, these 'brave' Wahabi's are no where to be found, and only Hamas and other non-Wahabi Palestinian factions end up fighting the war. And of course, we are not afraid of these 'brave' Wahabi trash, which Saudi Arabia tried using to destabilize Gaza, and these 'brave' Wahabi's began crying to the world(after they executed someone going in to negotiate with them), and Hamas kicked them so hard, they never attempted a public stunt like that again, no matter how much money Saudi Arabia offer them. Now Saudi Arabia is sending their people in, to try spreading their Wahabi school of thought in Gaza, because they want everyone to become Wahabi, so they can kill MB Sunni Muslims, Shia's, Christians, and make peace with Israel.
> 
> 3.) Jewish people fought alone
> 
> -I'm not gonna bother, this Wahabi glorifies his masters with the usual falsehoods we're used to hearing which have been debunked many times on this forum. So don't waste time with this terrorist.


Very great post. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

After losing yesterday Halfaya in Hama, Assad Putin bombs with incendiary bombs Jisr Ash Shughur in Idlib, far from any frontlines:








Falcon29 said:


> Guys just ignore the Saudi Wahabi troll, he shares similar values with the member 500, and no wonder this guy can't go a second without spreading falsehoods and revisionist history. People like him are 'Ashar Al Kathibeen' in Arabic, this is the title he deserves to be awarded. Not 'Salafi' which he is far from. Of course he's denying identifying as a Salafi now, just for argumentative purposes. Yet all his posts contradict that. Especially the posts where he tries invoking pleas for 'Muslims being murdered by Shia's' , etc .... Of course with Saudi Wahabi's, they don't have manners and take kindness for weakness. So this is why we have no choice but to be harsh towards these Wahabi's. I don't want to go on anti-Saudi tirade as I'm not interested in that, I just want to dismantle his Wahabi falsehoods.
> 
> Of course before we do that, users should observe the values of adherents to this ideology, they are very anti-Christian, they always want to kill and persecute Christians, along with Shia's. And very anti-Sunni's who follow something other than their Wahabi ideology. We never hear them rant about Jews or want to persecute and murder them, on contrary they always praise the Jews. You'll never meet a Wahabi who doesn't slander MB Sunni Muslims, Christians and Shia's, and praises Jews. They even hate Gulf Arabs like the people of Oman, because they aren't Wahabi, but have to be friendly to them so they don't have closer ties with Iran.
> 
> So let's start with some falsehoods that should be addressed, besides his emotional rhetoric:
> 
> 1.) Wahabi mercenaries in Syria are going up against 'so many people' in Syria with little support.
> 
> -This is a falsehood that's long been exposed, and it is why there is so much popular support against this so called 'revolution'. All these Wahabi mercenaries were created by Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the US, they were funded and armed by them, they had and still have support of the whole Western world, the whole Arab world, Israel, etc .... The other side on other hand, is the cornered side, which consists no more of Hezbollah, the Syrian government and some Iraqi fighters. Syrian government is sanctioned by the West, it is under attack by Israel, it is threatened with military assault on weekly basis, and this almost occurred in 2012. Where the US was preparing a military intervention, which the Wahabi 'brave' Salafist mercenaries welcomed, so much for being 'brave', asking America to fight side by side with you, because you're a rejected mercenary that can't gain support of Syrian people, and have trouble topping the government. And so much for these 'brave' men, who ran like girls when Hezbollah came to the rescue, at the time they were announcing that 'cleansing of Lebanon' from Shia's was about to commence, then these little girls began begging US to intervene and stop Hezbollah from assisting the Syrian government.
> 
> 2.) Salafi's are 'brave'
> 
> -They are 'brave' by taking arms from the US, to take advantage of a protests taking place for real reform, and using that to kill security forces to try sparking sectarian violence in Syria. 'Brave' by killing unarmed Syrian soldiers and beheading unarmed children. 'Brave' by getting arms from CIA to destroy a weak army that is no where near as powerful as these Wahabi's make it out to be, only to get their butts kicked, then cry to the US to assist them. And how ironic of this 'brave' Wahabi, and his crew of Wahabi's who weren't 'brave' enough to fight, instead requested US air support, and now blaming Obama for their failure. 'Brave' for blowing up Shia's in random civilian gatherings, mosques, etc.... Wow ... how brave of you Wahabi's. Just the few Wahabi's we have in Palestine, during calm they get paid by Saudi Arabia, US and Israel to attack Hamas and brandish them as 'apostates' for not implementing Sharia Law(yet they're not asking for Sharia Law elsewhere), and claim Hamas is peaceful with Israel, yet whenever a war breaks out, these 'brave' Wahabi's are no where to be found, and only Hamas and other non-Wahabi Palestinian factions end up fighting the war. And of course, we are not afraid of these 'brave' Wahabi trash, which Saudi Arabia tried using to destabilize Gaza, and these 'brave' Wahabi's began crying to the world(after they executed someone going in to negotiate with them), and Hamas kicked them so hard, they never attempted a public stunt like that again, no matter how much money Saudi Arabia offer them. Now Saudi Arabia is sending their people in, to try spreading their Wahabi school of thought in Gaza, because they want everyone to become Wahabi, so they can kill MB Sunni Muslims, Shia's, Christians, and make peace with Israel.
> 
> 3.) Jewish people fought alone
> 
> -I'm not gonna bother, this Wahabi glorifies his masters with the usual falsehoods we're used to hearing which have been debunked many times on this forum. So don't waste time with this terrorist.


Evyryone who resist degenerate corrupt dictator Assad with "Wahabi" and should be barrel bombed, gassed and starved to death.

Its funny how this guy supports a regime which slaughtered more Palestinians than anoyne else.

*Fight for Syria's Aleppo exposes limits of Russian air power*

The fact that Russia went to such lengths to achieve its aims in Aleppo and still failed could strengthen the hand of those in Moscow who believe the operation in Syria has reached a watershed, and that it is time to seek a negotiated solution.

*"I get the feeling we're like a horse at the circus, running around in a circle since Sept. 30 when we first deployed our aircraft there," *said a person close to the Russian defense ministry who spoke on condition of anonymity.

"Our forces are insufficient, our coordination with the Iranians is not at the required level. We need to change something. What, I don't know."

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-m...CN1141VN?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Current situation in Syria:






Red - Baath and Khamenai terorrists.
Green - Rebels.
Black - Iraqi Baath terrorists.
Yellow - Kurds and Americans.
Blue - Turkey and rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

500 said:


> Current situation in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red - Baath and Khamenai terorrists.
> Green - Rebels.
> Black - Iraqi Baath terrorists.
> Yellow - Kurds and Americans.
> Blue - Turkey and rebels.


Is Turkey going to try and get rid of all the Kurdish control like the yellows in the map or just Jarablus and around it etc?


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> After losing yesterday Halfaya in Hama, Assad Putin bombs with incendiary bombs Jisr Ash Shughur in Idlib, far from any frontlines:



Almost all these pictures are from Gaza, none from Syria. Here is blog/sites with these photos dating back two years:

https://freedomismysong.wordpress.com/tag/martin-luther-king/

http://www.ism-france.org/analyses/...te-des-corps-des-jeunes-colons--article-18976

http://www.palestinechronicle.com/view_article_details.php?id=14625

And you wonder why nobody supports this Israeli/NATO/Al-Saud 'revolution', you are nothing but corruption, at least be honest about what you are, Assad is honest that he won't tolerate Al-Saud and other fake 'revolutions', and he doesn't claim to be angel, that's why he has support from many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Almost all these pictures are from Gaza, none from Syria. Here is blog/sites with these photos dating back two years:
> 
> https://freedomismysong.wordpress.com/tag/martin-luther-king/
> 
> http://www.ism-france.org/analyses/...te-des-corps-des-jeunes-colons--article-18976
> 
> http://www.palestinechronicle.com/view_article_details.php?id=14625
> 
> And you wonder why nobody supports this Israeli/NATO/Al-Saud 'revolution', you are nothing but corruption, at least be honest about what you are, Assad is honest that he won't tolerate Al-Saud and other fake 'revolutions', and he doesn't claim to be angel, that's why he has support from many people.


Here video from Jisr ash Shugur bombing video:






Here aftermath with incendiary cluster bombs:






Bombs are used are thermite incendiary cluster:






This video explains what thermite is:






Israel never used neither cluster nor incendiary in Gaza. Only conventional precision bombs and smoke.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Current situation in Syria:


You have an Ariel Sharon resuscitated in @500 , where ever he goes, he brings his maps...
Syria will get rid of the termites...and will rise from her ashes stronger than ever...



500 said:


> Israel never used neither cluster nor incendiary in Gaza. Only conventional precision bombs and smoke.



He used worse...Phosphorous bombs...but your eyes and in the self blindfolded world, Israel is gentile that he used bonbons , candy canes to clabber the Gazans. All that destruction is due to wrapping that fail to open, and poor built gazan housing just crumbled under the weight of the candy boxes...Let not blame israel savagery, blame the corrupted gazan builders that used poor cement and Ukrainian steel..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> He used worse...Phosphorous bombs...but your eyes and in the self blindfolded world, Israel is gentile that he used bonbons , candy canes to clabber the Gazans. All that destruction is due to wrapping that fail to open, and poor built gazan housing just crumbled under the weight of the candy boxes...Let not blame israel savagery, blame the corrupted gazan builders that used poor cement and Ukrainian steel..


No Israel used only smoke rounds.

Back to the topic. Bad day for Khamenai cannon fodder today:
















After taking Halfaya town yesterday today rebels take Taibat al Imam town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Tsilihin said:


> In Europe especially in Sicily ,Calabria,Hungary,Romania,Bulgaria...terrorism can't penetrate like in Germany , France,Belgium ,because if they start to shit,they can easy become a food for pigs.
> Another thing is that in this countries people are nervous and good fighters.
> Terorism need unconventional and too extreme way of fighting.


Yup problem is destiny . There is a name written on Every bullet fired in syria and it doesn't miss because that bullet is destined to hit its target . Which makes people believe Saa is unprofessional not well equipped actually it's destiny . I accept their good anti terrorist capability countries u mentioned but syria matter. Is different .Syria has important role in end end times ..you canot escape destiny even syria canot destiny.E very . Every guy fighting in syria has destiny including how and when they will be killed . In islamic hadith's there was a prediction that son of liver eater ( fsa cannibals Abu sakran Son ) will be in Damascus mosque . If this Hadith is decoded there are several meaning including SAA will fall .God's knows best ..Another hadith's says bloodshed in Syria won't stop until Imam Mehdi or Hazrart ESA appearence


----------



## alarabi

There has been a huge progress for Syrian rebels in N. Hamah and they manged to capured many towns and Assad military positions.







I think at this rate Syrian rebels will be in Hamah by Sunday InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Maybe on beginning, conflict was looked like a regional, but now has a new dimension.
A lot of refugees has come in European countries and a terrorist with them
Now everything depends of action of religious lunatics,because normal people haven't a vision for reaction....
Dangerous time for living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Syrian rebel leader quits after interview with Israeli

*Following an interview with an Israeli researcher, Jaysh al-Islam spokesman Islam Aloush has quit his position 'for the public interest' as the Shia press has a field day; Shia press claims interview is proof of jihadist-Zionist-American conspiracy against the Assad regime.

Roi Kais|Published: 31.08.16 , 10:01*


Its hard to keep track of the number of rebel factions fighting in the Syrian civil war. However, one of the major rebel confederations, comprised of over 40 rebel groups with Sunni Salafist Islamic ideologies is Jaysh al-Islam - or Army of Islam.

This enormous confederation of fighting groups operates primarily in the areas around Damascus and controls territory in Lebanon. Along with fighting against the Assad regime, they also fight against ISIS and the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG). They are allied with groups such as Jabhat Fatah al-Sham (formerly known as Jabhat a-Nusra), Ahrar a-Sham, and both the Turkish and Saudi governments.

Recently, Israeli researcher Elizabeth Tsurkov at the Forum for Regional Thinking held a rare interview with Jaysh al-Islam spokesman Islam Aloush.





*Elizabeth Tsurkov*

"I've been researching Syria for years and have been in contact with hundreds of Syrians all over the country,as well as refugees. I've never hidden my Israeli identity," Tsurkov said.

"Over the years I've interviewed activists, fighters, civic leaders, and politicians – almost always on condition of anonymity," she explained. "This is out of their fear that they would be viewed as 'collaborators' with Israel. The only ones who let me use their names have been Syrian refugees in Europe and Turkey. There's a really big taboo against talking to Israeli media or even with Israelis. It's seen as normalization with Israel and a lack of solidarity with the Palestinians."

Tsurkov went on to explain how she met with Syrian political and military leaders in southern Turkey.

"None of them wanted to be photographed. That’s why I was so happy and surprised when Islam Aloush – the Jaysh al-Islam spokesman – allowed me to use his name when I published my interview with him. I thought that demonstrated bravery, and hoped that it wouldn't negatively impact him."

During the interview, Aloush expressed pessimism regarding the possibility that the warring sides would come to a political solution to end the war, and said that the Syrian regime is a "purely security and militaristic institution."





*Former Jaysh al-Islam spokesman Islam Aloush*

Meanwhile, he called Hezbollah a "gang which opposes the freedom which all nations aspire to, including the Syrian nation."

He also rejected accusations that his organization – which controls large swaths of the Damascus countryside – acts with the same tyranny and impunity towards the civilians in the area that the Assad regime does.

Tsurkov also asked Aloush what Jaysh al-Islam's position is in regards to a peace agreement between Israel and Syria. He said that "this issue and other issues of Syrian foreign policy will be determined by the government institutions which will be founded once the Syrian revolution succeeds and the Syrian people are able to vote freely. We will not deny any decision made by the Syrian people, as the Assad regime has done for the past 40 years."

*Shiite reactions*
Media outlets affiliated with the Assad regime, Hezbollah, and Iran jumped at the opportunity to dirty the name of Jaysh al-Islam, and covered the interview extensively, focusing on Aloush's answers as they relate to Israel.

Hezbollah newspaper Al-Akhbar had the headline "Islam Aloush: I'm not opposed to peace with Israel," while Syrian newspaper Al-Watan wrote "Speaking from an Israeli stage: Jaysh al-Islam isn't optimistic that a political solution to the Syrian crisis will be reached, and doesn't oppose peace with Israel."







*A screenshot from Hezbollah affiliated Al-Akhbar newspaper. The headline reads 'Islam Aloush: I'm not against peace with Israel.'*

While Tsurkov indeed translated the interview from Arabic to Hebrew for Israeli audiences, she said that Iranian, Hezbollah, and Syrian media outlets completely distorted the interview.

"These media outlets have an interest in 'proving' the existence of a jihadist-Zionist-American conspiracy against the Assad regime. The regime's propaganda has been claiming this since the peaceful uprising in Syria began in March 2011. They've jumped on this (interview) and are holding it up as proof (of the conspiracy) despite the fact that I'm a researcher and human rights activist who researches Israeli policy vis-à-vis the Palestinians."

A few days after the interview as published and made waves in Arabic media, Aloush published a message on twitter whereby he officially resigned from his position as spokesperson ''for the public good'', creating confusion and surprise throughout Jaysh al-Islam.

"There are many Syrians who are prepared to speak with me, and I have a lot of close Syrian friends," Tsurkov said. "However, only a small portion of them are prepared to be open (about our friendship) out of fear that they will be suspected of being spies, especially in light of the prevalent conspiracies circulating around Syria suggesting that Israel supports Assad and is preventing his downfall."


----------



## 500

Assadists lost 3 towns in Hama in 3 days + many villages and checkpoints.

29 Aug - Halfaya
30 Aug - Taibat al Imam
31 Aug - Soran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Project 4202

#BREAKING: #SAA fully restores the #Technical base in southern #Aleppo Large map: tps://aml.ink/elJNR 

#SAA soldiers from inside the Air force #technical base in #Aleppo, 90% under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

It would be nice to see how much each group controls how much territory in Syria.


----------



## ultron

good people pound bad people in southern Aleppo today






about 500 bad people killed in southern Aleppo offensive so far

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/comments/501n1o/update_list_of_names_of_448_rebel_militants/

good people recaptured the technical college


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771096158135578625





Lebanese Shia in southern Aleppo today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771079303274565632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

good people pound bad people in Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

*UN accuses regime of launching chemical attacks, Kahraman Haliscelik reports *


----------



## 500

After ethnically cleansing Daraya Khamenai aka Assad terrorists began looting:


----------



## 50cent

^^^^^ Before these animals jihadis kharjis Fsa start invading Halfya in Hama hundred of civilians left there homes and fled to town of majdal and.mhardeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

The blue colored area are liberated by Syrian rebels in few days. Technically the Syrian rebels are ~10 Km away from Hamah.






What are Assad Shabihas going to do to prevent such a huge lose? 
I mean they brought Iran/Russia/Hezbollah/Iraqi JAHSH Militia/ PAK & Afghani Mutah terrorists but they couldn't prevent the advance of rebels with light weapons?
How pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

WORLD NEWS | Wed Aug 31, 2016 12:26pm EDT
*After Turkish offensive, Syrian town starts erasing legacy of Islamic State*





A member of Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA), seen with the Islamic State flags in the background, walks outside of a building in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas





Girls sit in front of their home in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas






A boy holding a rifle stands next to a member of Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas





Women sit in front of their home in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas





Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters patrol in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas




A girl carries water in a plastic can, with Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters in the background, in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas





Women are pictured with Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters in the background in the border town of Jarablus, Syria, August 31, 2016. REUTERS/Umit Bektas


By David Dolan | JARABLUS, SYRIA

The silhouette of an Islamic State fighter on a rearing horse, a black flag in his hand and a saber by his side, is among the disappearing traces of the jihadists' grip on this Syrian border town a week after Turkish-backed rebels swept in.

Murals scrawled on walls by the ultra-hardline Islamists who ran Jarablus for three years are gradually being covered with blue paint. Children play again in dusty streets, their hair matted with sweat and dirt, while women hang laundry outside buildings on the edge of town, some of them half-destroyed.

"It is ecstasy," said Husyein Kakmaz, 46, a Jarablus resident who made his living as a driver before Islamic State seized the town, nestled in hazelnut and olive groves on the border with Turkey.

"Life was not life. There were so many prohibitions, no smoking, women couldn't show their faces," he said, speaking Turkish and describing life under the jihadist group.

Syrian rebels, mostly Arab and Turkmen, swept into Jarablus last Wednesday in an incursion backed by Turkish special forces, tanks and jets, an operation meant to drive Islamic State from the town and surrounding territory and to prevent Kurdish militia fighters from seizing control in their wake.

A week on, there is little sign of the Turkish military presence. Syrian rebel fighters, some in camouflage fatigues and sandals, others in civilian clothes, are the ones in control, patrolling on motorbikes and in flat-bed Toyota trucks.

Celebratory gunfire rang out as some of the young rebels shot into the air and flashed victory signs, wanting their pictures taken and showing off for a gaggle of mostly Turkish TV cameras on a visit facilitated by the Turkish government.

The rebels and their Turkish backers announced they were in control of Jarablus within hours of mounting their operation last week, but the town still sits on the edge of a highly active war zone. Three Turkish soldiers were wounded on Tuesday after their tank came under fire west of Jarablus.

Yasin Darvish, a doctor in a small, dingy clinic, said the jihadists had taken everything as they fled, leaving barely enough supplies to treat the wounded. Food and medical aid have been brought in from Turkey.

"They took every piece of equipment so the hospital is empty. There are just emergency supplies and not even an X-ray machine," he said, adding 30 patients had been brought in on Wednesday alone, some with injuries from landmines.


"THEY EVEN TOOK THE OVEN"

Bread and drinkable water are in short supply in the once-thriving trading town and there is little sign of commercial life. Children burned a pile of rubbish on a street corner under the blistering heat.

"There's no bread, no electricity, because they took everything when they fled. They took the generators," said one resident, Adil, 47, who had worked as a lawyer before the war.

"There was one oven in the bakery and they even took that," he said. Residents were afraid to draw water from the Euphrates river on the town's eastern fringe, he said, because the jihadists had laid landmines there.

Jarablus sits on the northeastern edge of a rectangle of Syrian territory some 80 km (50 miles) long, seized by Islamic State as it carved its self-declared caliphate out of a swathes of Syria and Iraq.

Turkey and the United States have long hoped that by sweeping Islamic State from this border zone, they can deprive it of a smuggling route which has seen its ranks swollen with foreign fighters and its coffers boosted by illicit trade.

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan's spokesman said on Wednesday the aim of the military incursion, dubbed "Operation Euphrates Shield", was to "cleanse" the strip of territory of all militant groups and threats to Turkish security.

But this is a complex corner of Syria's five-year war.

Just to the east, over the Euphrates, lies territory controlled by a U.S.-backed Kurdish militia also fighting the jihadists, but seen by Turkey as a hostile force, an extension of militants who have fought a three-decade insurgency for Kurdish autonomy in southeastern Turkey.

Turkish forces have clashed with Kurdish fighters as they push deeper into Syria south of Jarablus, meaning the town and its surroundings remain on the edge of an active frontline.

"I am not against the Kurds, they are good guys, they give us cigarettes," said Adil, adding Kurdish fighters had come within a few kilometers south of the town.

"Big countries are fighting. We are just the people under their boots."

(Additional reporting by Umit Bektas; Writing by Nick Tattersall; editing by Anna Willard)


----------



## Madali

alarabi said:


> The blue colored area are liberated by Syrian rebels in few days. Technically the Syrian rebels are ~10 Km away from Hamah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Assad Shabihas going to do to prevent such a huge lose?
> I mean they brought Iran/Russia/Hezbollah/Iraqi JAHSH Militia/ PAK & Afghani Mutah terrorists but they couldn't prevent the advance of rebels with light weapons?
> How pathetic.



Where they farmers with pitchforks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

the battle in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

KhaPutAss fight rebels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanker88

Video: Syrian Army halts rebel advance in Hama with counter-offensive

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...rebel-advance-in-hama-with-counter-offensive/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Very horrible images of rebels in North of Hama battle grabbing two Syrian soldiers and cutting of their head.

I'm astounded some people here support such monsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Madali said:


> Very horrible images of rebels in North of Hama battle grabbing two Syrian soldiers and cutting of their head.
> 
> I'm astounded some people here support such monsters.




Exactly. This is why I am opposed to rebels. They want to live in dark age. They can't have that. The world moves forward as religion is replaced by science. Without science, humans will be stuck on earth in dark age when Sun goes red giant. Only science. Only science. Will enable humans to settle other planets. Only science. Not religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> Very horrible images of rebels in North of Hama battle grabbing two Syrian soldiers and cutting of their head.
> 
> I'm astounded some people here support such monsters.


*
Yes, it's disgusting but most probably they wouldn't do it if they were not barrel bombed.*


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Very horrible images of rebels in North of Hama battle grabbing two Syrian soldiers and cutting of their head.
> 
> I'm astounded some people here support such monsters.


Much better kill kids with barrel bombs, gas them and starve them. Or hang teenage girl for being seduced by old man.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atefeh_Sahaaleh


----------



## الأعرابي

Reports of Russian helicopter shot down using a TOW northern Hama


----------



## Rukarl

الأعرابي said:


> Reports of Russian helicopter shot down using a TOW northern Hama



Poor terrorist celebrating over a helicopter being shot right in middle of such an active war zone. Why don't you worry about your own army which spend 50% of its time running away from the Houthis and the other 50% getting slaughtered


----------



## ultron

الأعرابي said:


> Reports of Russian helicopter shot down using a TOW northern Hama




Gazelle, not Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

الأعرابي said:


> Reports of Russian helicopter shot down using a TOW northern Hama



Video:


----------



## 50cent

Madali said:


> Very horrible images of rebels in North of Hama battle grabbing two Syrian soldiers and cutting of their head.
> 
> I'm astounded some people here support such monsters.


There are plenty of syrian jihadis in SAA prison we should treat them in the similar way just like FSA kharjis feed then to hungry lion and watch them instead of giving them lawyer and court to prove their innocence. That's the main reason between SAA vs animals FSa isis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

More looting in Daraya:





Meanwhile Tiger forces were sent to Hama. Only capable force in SAA.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Meanwhile Tiger forces were sent to Hama. Only capable force in SAA.




Republican Guard, 4th, Desert Hawks, Quneitra Hawks etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> More looting in Daraya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Tiger forces were sent to Hama. Only capable force in SAA.



Yesterday the rebels executed two soldiers in North Hama by cutting of their head while they were still alive. The images are on twitter if you are interested. Today there are images of them executing a Syrian civilian. I didn't watch the latter, but you should watch all and tell me how it compares to pictures of sofas in backs of vans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Yesterday the rebels executed two soldiers in North Hama by cutting of their head while they were still alive. The images are on twitter if you are interested. Today there are images of them executing a Syrian civilian. I didn't watch the latter, but you should watch all and tell me how it compares to pictures of sofas in backs of vans.


Assadists murder dozens of civilians every day with their indiscriminate bombing and shelling. Even much more civilians are dying every day because Assadists deliberately destroy infrastructures, displace, deny humanitarian aid and food.


----------



## Tsilihin

So, next time when Syrian army will catch a terrorist,for psychological impact on them must they have wild pigs.
Pigs are best animals for explosives detection,but also and for extermination.
They Can be feed with terrorists and record all that.... for Animal planet channel .


----------



## ultron

good people artillery strikes on bad people in Ramouseh tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Another sunni civilian executed accusing him of pro SAA in Hama. . freedom has landed after Jihadis kharjis Fsa has taken control in Hama Secular SAA is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Lots of updates on the Aleppo front. Artillery Base capture and complete siege on E. Aleppo enforced. At the same time, new gains on South Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

This is accurate map:







Khamenai is determined to starve Syrian kids at all costs. Although Syrian war is lost.


----------



## Metanoia

Apparently SAA is in quite a bit of quagmire in Hama as they've lost a lot of ground there.


----------



## Serpentine

All areas between 2 yellow lines are captured. but if they don't expand to areas around it, there is the danger of counter attack from both sides. Ramouseh should be captured next. Aleppo is besieged again, for now at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

map of southwestern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

air strikes in southwestern Aleppo today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

Aleppo is under siege for second time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Aleppo is under siege again. Most jihadis got smashed or went to fight the kurds for higher pay. Chasing money is jihad now i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Two important job for SAA is now to secure their gains in Aleppo, and counter attack in Hama to put the rebels on the defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## UkroTurk

Thanks to @Penguin
http://brown-moses.blogspot.nl/2013/11/the-syrian-national-defence-forces-most.html
*The Syrian National Defence Force's Most Devastating Urban Combat Weapon*

In late 2012, those of us tracking the munitions used in the Syrian conflict began to see the remains of an unusual munition that opposition activists claimed had been launched from Syrian government positions



The munition appeared to be a 107mm artillery rocket (as used by the widely deployed Type-63 multiple rocket launcher), with the warhead removed and replaced with a much larger DIY warhead with a simple impact fuze. These munitions, known as Improvised Rocket Assisted Munitions (IRAMs), sacrifice range and accuracy for a massively increased payload. As John Ismay, a former United States Navy explosives ordnance disposal officer, told the New York Times' At War blog, these IRAMs appeared to be "conceptually identical to the IRAMs used by a particular group of insurgents fighting American forces in Iraq — Kataib Hezbollah". He goes onto the describe the use of the Iraqi IRAMs
The Iraqi IRAM was purpose-built for one thing: popping over T-walls and Hesco barriers at short ranges that prevented interception by C-RAM and creating mass casualties on-target.Obviously, in Syria, there was no need for either side to use the munition for this purpose, and there were some who doubted the Syrian government would used improvised weapons, especially inaccurate and powerful weapons in urban areas.

In the following months I continued to collect videos of IRAMs (see here), with the unexploded remains of the munitions showing up in Damascus, Aleppo, Homs, and elsewhere. While it was claimed by opposition members that these munitions were fired by government forces, it wasn't until recently that an increasing body of evidence began to appear showing definite proof that the IRAMs were being used by Syrian government forces.

In late August 2013 a number of images appeared online that confirmed the munitions were being used by Syrian government forces. First, the capture of a ammo depot in Khanasser featured this pile of IRAMs stored alongside other weapons, including IRAMs in storage crates







Around the same time Jabhat al-Nusra published images of a four-barrel IRAM launcher they claim to have captured from government forces, along with crates full of IRAMs















The final piece of proof was provided by the pro-Government Abkhazian Network News Agency(ANNA), who has rare access to the Syrian military, and regularly posts footage of the Syrian military in action on their YouTube channel. This video showing "A brief summary of the situation in Syria for 30 August 2013" provided the final proof that the Syrian military were using IRAMs, at1m11s



The video shows an IRAM being loaded and fired from a single barrel launcher, and was the first video showing the Syrian military using IRAMs.

One thing I was very keen to find out was how these munitions were actually being used in combat. One report that piqued my interest was from the fighting in Qusayr in June 2013. Colonel Abdul-Jabbar Mohammed Aqidi, at that time a senior member of the Free Syrian Army's Supreme Military Council, had travelled to Qusayr with reinforcements, and gave a very lengthy interview about his experiences. One part of the interview caught my eye
The enemy was applying a scorched earth policy by firing Iranian vacuum bombs, which caused whole building to fall down. This was forcing the fighters to retreat to another building.In my experience, "vacuum" is a prefix frequently used by members of the Syrian opposition to describe all kinds of powerful explosive weapons, and that description reminded me of something else that had emerged in Qusayr. Josh Wood, a journalist who met opposition fighters who had fought in Qusayr, sent me a gallery of photographs provided to him by the fighters he spoke to, showing a munition they claimed was being used by Hezbollah





He told me that according to the opposition fighters
This weapon was used by Hezbollah forces in Qusayr. He described them as 107mm rockets fitted to something with a higher payload, with the 107mm propelling everything. He said the max range on these was about 1 km, but most of the time they were simply fired across the street horizontally at extremely close range. By his description, one of these could do significant damage to a small house. He said that these rockets really helped Hezbollah shift the tide in parts of that front-line.At the time there was no more evidence of these munitions being used in Qusayr, and no way to confirm the story of the opposition fighters about how they were used.

This week, a video by the Syrian National Defence Force was posted online, showing fighting inBarzeh, north Damascus, with footage of a single barrel IRAM launcher being used at 1m17s



What's interesting about this is the launch tube is horizontal to the ground, suggesting it's being used for direct fire, not indirect fire, as in Iraq





The launch footage is then followed by footage showing the IRAMs hitting multiple targets. It appears, as described by the opposition fighters in Qusayr, that these munitions are being used for devastating effect against occupied buildings only hundreds of feet away from the launch site. It's not hard to imagine how devastating these munitions are, and difficult how (if not impossible) these munitions would be to defend against in an urban combat situation.

Reviewing the National Defence Force's Facebook page, it appears they don't only have access to the single barrel launchers, but also the type of truck mounted launchers Jabhat al-Nusra claimed to have captured




Source

Source



Source
These aren't the only powerful explosive weapons the NDF has been provided with, with videos showing them using the launchers linked to the August 21st attack being posted online recently (albeit using the explosive type of munition), and the use of IRAMs in urban combat would seem to give them a significant advantage over opposition forces. This goes some way to explain some of the more unusual reports from the opposition of the weapons used against them, and it seems these weapons will continue to be a popular choice for government forces.







galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 331254
> Another sunni civilian executed accusing him of pro SAA in Hama. . freedom has landed after Jihadis kharjis Fsa has taken control in Hama Secular SAA is gone


I am sorry i couldnt understand.
Is SAA secular?
Is FSA Jihadis kharjis?
Who was The sunni civilian executed by? by FSA?

Why should sunni civil support SAA?


----------



## 50cent

.


I am sorry i couldnt understand.
Is SAA secular?
Is FSA Jihadis kharjis?
Who was The sunni civilian executed by? by FSA?

Why should sunni civil support SAA?[/QUOTE]. Saa is Secular if it was alawite than majority of syrian population which is sunni would not support Dr basher. Dr basher is still most popular leader among syrian. 2. Kharjis means dogs of hell in islamic hadith's about Isis members



^^Black flags (Isis) was warned in hadith's and it is advised in HADITH'S to kill them where we find them.Fsa is referred as liver eater gang in HADITH'S.. the civilian sunni was probably executed by FSA to scare local public it's actually a physiological warfare against local population newly occupied sunni town so they comply with them accept their all demands give them taxes. . They can occupy any building without any resistance from civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

galaxy_surfer said:


> .
> 
> 
> I am sorry i couldnt understand.
> Is SAA secular?
> Is FSA Jihadis kharjis?
> Who was The sunni civilian executed by? by FSA?
> 
> Why should sunni civil support SAA?


. Saa is Secular if it was alawite than majority of syrian population which is sunni would not support Dr basher. Dr basher is still most popular leader among syrian. 2. Kharjis means dogs of hell in islamic hadith's about Isis members



^^Black flags (Isis) was warned in hadith's and it is advised in HADITH'S to kill them where we find them.Fsa is referred as liver eater gang in HADITH'S.. the civilian sunni was probably executed to scare local public of newly occupied sunni town so they comply with them accept their all demands give them taxes . They can occupy any building without any resistance from civilians[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> .


 So how this stephen hawkings relevant to your post about war in Syria


----------



## UkroTurk

Secular Hezbollah with Secular Shia Warriors supports Secular Shia Goverment 
Waov I like democracy but if my party won.
Secular sunni people hate you and your boss.






Edit:
I have forgotten secular Islamic Republic of IRAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

So israel hit Syrian army againg, whats wrong with iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

Oublious said:


> So israel hit Syrian army againg, whats wrong with iran?


The Syrian army fired shells at Israel
Israel responded by firing on the Syrian army
How Iran related?


----------



## Oublious

Mountain Jew said:


> The Syrian army fired shells at Israel
> Israel responded by firing on the Syrian army
> How Iran related?




Nobody touches Syrian army. Big brother iran would come after you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

I.S.I.S = *I*sraeli *S*ecret *I*ntelligence *S*ervice.








minutes 3:10 to *3:25*











Sole purpose of so-called Arab-springs & other phenomena like that, and now ISIS, is to weaken the neighboring countries so much that zionist _*messiah *_wouldn't have hard time in expanding the borders of israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Aleppo today






Hama today








Malik Alashter said:


> So how this stephen hawkings relevant to your post about war in Syria




War in Syria is science versus religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

Oublious said:


> Nobody touches Syrian army. Big brother iran would come after you.


hhh it's a good one.


----------



## Serpentine

MUST WATCH:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> MUST WATCH:


These Der Untergang jokes are very old. If talk seriously then Assad is exactly like Hitler in the end of the war. He knows that its over, that he cant win, yet keeps sending millions of soldiers, including kids to die and kill.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These Der Untergang jokes are very old. If talk seriously then Assad is exactly like Hitler in the end of the war. He knows that its over, that he cant win, yet keeps sending millions of soldiers, including kids to die and kill.


Come on don't you think that "He knows that its over, that he cant win, yet keeps sending millions of soldiers," comment is a little exaggerated.

He even in the last days believed he somehow wins and by the way certainly in last months of war that the defeat of German was obvious didn't sent millions to the front line to die.


----------



## beast89

there was rebel infighting between ahrar al sham and jund al asqa with around 25 killed, one of them was jund al asqa commander

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Come on don't you think that "He knows that its over, that he cant win, yet keeps sending millions of soldiers," comment is a little exaggerated.
> 
> He even in the last days believed he somehow wins and by the way certainly in last months of war that the defeat of German was obvious didn't sent millions to the front line to die.


German army in last days of war was about 8 millions. 1945 battles were extremely bloody for all sides.

Current map of Syria:






Red - Khamenai terrorists.
Grey - ISIS terrorists
Green - Syrian rebels
Blue - Turkey
Yellow - USA aka Kurds


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> MUST WATCH:



EPIC


----------



## Tanker88

*The Syrian Army successfully reinstates siege around Aleppo*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/05/the-syrian-army-successfully-reinstates-siege-around-aleppo/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

so grand operation of rebels to break Aleppo siege become meaningless , they just lost some of their best fighters ... now ,if Syria army librate Khan Touman , they rebel are don for good ...

now , its time to counter attack on Hama ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Samak said:


> so grand operation of rebels to break Aleppo siege become meaningless , they just lost some of their best fighters ... now ,if Syria army librate Khan Touman , they rebel are don for good ...
> 
> now , its time to counter attack on Hama ...


Why meaningless? Your economy is still in shyt.

In 2011 Russia was 9th in GPD ranking and Iran was 21th.
In 2016 Russia dropped to 15th in GDP ranking and Iran dropped to 27th.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Why meaningless? Your economy is still in shyt.
> 
> In 2011 Russia was 9th in GPD ranking and Iran was 21th.
> In 2016 Russia dropped to 15th in GDP ranking and Iran dropped to 27th.




GDP is a number in a computer. GDP means nothing. Bullets and bombs are real things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> These Der Untergang jokes are very old. If talk seriously then Assad is exactly like Hitler in the end of the war. He knows that its over, that he cant win, yet keeps sending millions of soldiers, including kids to die and kill.



Not really. He is far from done. If Iran and its shia proxies from Hezbollah plus other shia fighters it recruits from Lebanon, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Yemen etc and most of all Russia didn't intervene to save Assad, then yes Assad would have been done for a while ago. However, it wasn't to be as Russia and Iran(and its proxies) intervened. 
Assad Syria military is quite incompetent/demoralised though. Since i don't understand how even with all the support the get from Iran's top troops, shia militias and above all Russian air force and special forces/advisers, they couldn't crush the rebels in Aleppo who were outgunned, out-manned, and were facing a shortage of supplies. etc. This should have been a relatively easy victory. yet they broke the siege. 

I don't think Assad can win this war even with all the support he receives as well. This war will have to be settled by diplomatic means between world powers and regional powers involved. That's if they don't want to divide the country according to each other strongholds.



500 said:


> Why meaningless? Your economy is still in shyt.
> 
> In 2011 Russia was 9th in GPD ranking and Iran was 21th.
> In 2016 Russia dropped to 15th in GDP ranking and Iran dropped to 27th.


It's because of sanctions(and their own leaders economic/financial policies incompetence to some extent as well) though. Both countries should be among the wealthiest/largest economy in the world(at least top 10. Judging by their huge landmass, large population and massive natural resources. Yet Italy alone has a larger economy/nominal GPD than both combined.


----------



## ultron

mike2000 is back said:


> I don't think Assad can win this war even with all the support he receives as well.




The objective is to prolong the war, not to end the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

ultron said:


> The objective is to prolong the war, not to end the war.


seems so


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> GDP is a number in a computer. GDP means nothing. Bullets and bombs are real things.


GDP means everything. In WW2 Germany has best soldiers, best generals and best technologies. But was miserably beaten by large GNP.









mike2000 is back said:


> Not really. He is far from done. If Iran and its shia proxies from Hezbollah plus other shia fighters it recruits from Lebanon, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Yemen etc and most of all Russia didn't intervene to save Assad, then yes Assad would have been done for a while ago. However, it wasn't to be as Russia and Iran(and its proxies) intervened.
> Assad Syria military is quite incompetent/demoralised though. Since i don't understand how even with all the support the get from Iran's top troops, shia militias and above all Russian air force and special forces/advisers, they couldn't crush the rebels in Aleppo who were outgunned, out-manned, and were facing a shortage of supplies. etc. This should have been a relatively easy victory. yet they broke the siege.
> 
> I don't think Assad can win this war even with all the support he receives as well. This war will have to be settled by diplomatic means between world powers and regional powers involved. That's if they don't want to divide the country according to each other strongholds.
> 
> 
> It's because of sanctions(and their own leaders economic/financial policies incompetence to some extent as well) though. Both countries should be among the wealthiest/largest economy in the world(at least top 10. Judging by their huge landmass, large population and massive natural resources. Yet Italy alone has a larger economy/nominal GPD than both combined.


Assad is done since long time ago. He can only prolong his agony with foreign mercenaries.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> GDP means everything. In WW2 Germany has best soldiers, best generals and best technologies. But was miserably beaten by large GNP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad is done since long time ago. He can only prolong his agony with foreign mercenaries.




Axis was beaten by firepower, not by GDP. Germany had 60 million people at the start of WW2. 6 million German men died in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Axis was beaten by firepower, not by GDP. Germany had 60 million people at the start of WW2. 6 million German men died in the war.


Firepower is granted by GNP. In the beginning of WW2 USA had very very little firepower, but had largest GNP. In very short time they became #1 in firepower.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Firepower is granted by GNP. In the beginning of WW2 USA had very very little firepower, but had largest GNP. In very short time they became #1 in firepower.




GNP means nada. Natural resources determine how many bullets and bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Syrian Army sets alight ISIS convoy in southern Syria, 10 oil trucks destroyed*
By Chris Tomson -
04/09/2016
6



Earlier today, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) tracked down an ISIS oil convoy and destroyed a total of 10 trucks which were seen traveling towards ISIS-held areas in eastern Syria.

The incident took place at the road near Shief village, east of Sweida’s provincial capital.

The truck drivers quickly abandoned their vehicles as they came under SAA gunfire, leaving the unprotected ISIS convoy as sitting ducks.

Sweida, a region bordering Jordan, is otherwise not an oil rich province. This could possibly suggest some corrupt elements of the National Defence Forces (NDF) have sold off oil to the Islamic State for personal profit, and to compensate for meager wages.

*https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...onvoy-southern-syria-10-oil-trucks-destroyed/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> MUST WATCH:




Epic awesome video
Thanks for the sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

ultron said:


> GDP is a number in a computer. GDP means nothing. Bullets and bombs are real things.


Man you are awsome ha ha ha ha ha well you got some supportive example N.Korea one of the poorest countries yet no one dare to challenge them!.

But at the other end GDP means nice infrastructures nice houses nice cars more money for the employees it's better for the nation with high GDP for sure.



bdslph said:


> Epic awesome video
> Thanks for the sharing


This movie one of the best I've seen if not the best but mockery was really awesome thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

More looting of Daraya:


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> More looting of Daraya:



Videos of random people moving their furniture= looting in this Hasbara terrorists sympathiser's mind.
You're not fooling anyone kid. You are known in this forum as a terrorists/ISIS supporter. That's why you were demoted from your "think tank" status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

mike2000 is back said:


> Not really. He is far from done. If Iran and its shia proxies from Hezbollah plus other shia fighters it recruits from Lebanon, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Yemen etc and most of all Russia didn't intervene to save Assad, then yes Assad would have been done for a while ago. However, it wasn't to be as Russia and Iran(and its proxies) intervened.
> Assad Syria military is quite incompetent/demoralised though. Since i don't understand how even with all the support the get from Iran's top troops, shia militias and above all Russian air force and special forces/advisers, they couldn't crush the rebels in Aleppo who were outgunned, out-manned, and were facing a shortage of supplies. etc. This should have been a relatively easy victory. yet they broke the siege.
> 
> I don't think Assad can win this war even with all the support he receives as well. This war will have to be settled by diplomatic means between world powers and regional powers involved. That's if they don't want to divide the country according to each other strongholds.
> 
> 
> It's because of sanctions(and their own leaders economic/financial policies incompetence to some extent as well) though. Both countries should be among the wealthiest/largest economy in the world(at least top 10. Judging by their huge landmass, large population and massive natural resources. Yet Italy alone has a larger economy/nominal GPD than both combined.



You along with the French are responsible for this cluster ****


----------



## Barmaley

The israeli modernization of turkish M60 tank in Syria.







Waiting for the Leo2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Echo_419 said:


> You along with the French are responsible for this cluster ****


Lol oh yes, it's French and British citizens who rose up and started mass protests against Assad. It's also French and British citizens who took up arms to protect themselves against Assad troops who were gunning them down like rats. It's also French and British Citizens what encouraged Syrian soldiers to defect or refuse to shoot at their own people etc etc. ASSAD himself is an angel who has never killed anybody or done anything wrong, so he can't be blamed for anything whatsoever since he was hostile to the west. . lool 
My bad, people will blame everything on the evil U.K,France and U.S. Lmao. 
Who cares anyway. Carry on.


----------



## T-Rex

*White House dismisses Turkey's suggestion for Syria no-fly zone*
*DAILY SABAH WITH ANADOLU AGENCY*
ISTANBUL
Published 21 hours ago



US Deputy National Security Advisor for Strategic Communications Ben Rhodes (R) speaks during the daily briefing (AFP Photo)
The U.S. is still not considering a no-fly zone in northern Syria as it says it might not help resolve the broader conflict in the war-torn country, U.S. President Barack Obama's national security advisor said Tuesday.

"We do not think a no-fly zone would resolve the fundamental issues on the ground because there continues to be fighting on the ground," Ben Rhodes told reporters in Laos, where the president has been for a regional summit.

"A no-fly zone would necessarily only be contained to one specific area, and we have problems and violence across the country," he added.

Rhodes' comments came after President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan reiterated his call for a no-fly zone and the formation of safe zones for refugees in northern Syria during his China visit for the G20 summit there.

Rhodes said the U.S. will continue to dedicate resources to the fight against DAESH but pointed to the importance of sealing off the Turkish-Syrian border and ridding it of DAESH in terms of preventing the flow of foreign fighters.

He also commended Turkey's operations in Jarablus to rid its border of DAESH elements, saying it "has been a key priority" for a long time.

"If we can seal that border using Turkish forces, opposition forces, with our logistical and air support, I think that would help us make a substantial gain against DAESH," he added.

Asked whether failure to extradite U.S.-based Fethullah Gülen, leader of the Gülenist Terror Group (FETÖ), would do irreparable harm to Turkish-American relations, Rhodes said that Washington is not ignoring Ankara's concerns.

Turkey issued a formal request last month to Washington to extradite the FETÖ leader after the terror group attempted to overthrow the government in Ankara through a bloody coup.

"It's an irritant on our relationship," he said. "The fact of the matter is, though, we have a system in which the president could not simply choose to return Gülen."

Rhodes said that the Justice Department has devoted considerable resources to reviewing Turkish evidence of Gülen's guilt and is sitting down with their Turkish counterparts.

"We're not ignoring their concerns, we're just saying you have to meet a legal threshold," he added.

Pentagon spokesperson Captain Jeff Davis said in his press meeting yesterday that cleansing DAESH from the Turkish-Syrian border was very important regarding the fight against the terrorist organization.

He added that elements of the Democratic Union Party (PYD) have retreated east of the Euphrates, where they are planning the next phase of the anti-DAESH fight with U.S. Special Forces.

Ankara has been asking the U.N. to establish safe zones in Syria since 2012, but could not find the necessary international support. The bombardment of opposition areas by the regime and Moscow have continued, which have caused tens of thousands of people to die and many others to flee, while the U.S. continues to not support the idea of a no-fly zone.


----------



## Madali

There is a link for this in Reddit but I didn't watch it,

"GRAPHIC 18+: Syrian Rebels behead Syrian soldier in Hama They say any last words? He asks for water They behead him"

Worst than animals. No surprose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mike2000 is back said:


> My bad, people will blame everything on the evil U.K,France and U.S. Lmao.


I agree or disagree with the person, that's not the point but make sure, they will stop blaming one day. I believe, it wouldn't be that funny for you or your alikes.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> There is a link for this in Reddit but I didn't watch it,
> 
> "GRAPHIC 18+: Syrian Rebels behead Syrian soldier in Hama They say any last words? He asks for water They behead him"
> 
> Worst than animals. No surprose


Youtube is full with most sickening kinds of torture by Assadists (just type Syria torture). And u whine about water.



Barmaley said:


> The israeli modernization of turkish M60 tank in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the Leo2


So far the vaunted Kornet failed to penetrate modernized ancient tank from front twise. Side of every tank is vulnerable.



Rukarl said:


> Videos of random people moving their furniture= looting in this Hasbara terrorists sympathiser's mind.
> You're not fooling anyone kid. You are known in this forum as a terrorists/ISIS supporter. That's why you were demoted from your "think tank" status.


After randomly barrel bomb and random ethnic cleansing of Daraya random Assadist soldiers started randomly moving and randomly selling furniture.






Just as they randomly moved furniture and TV sets after random ethnic cleansing of Palmyra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ramouseh district in south Aleppo is fully liberated.

So Jaish al-Satan lost 1200 of their best fighters and much more number of injured only to see almost all its gains in south Aleppo reversed.







PS: Reports that some small pockets are still resisting in some buildings, but most of Ramouseh already captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> After randomly barrel bomb and random ethnic cleansing of Daraya random Assadist soldiers started randomly moving and randomly selling furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as they randomly moved furniture and TV sets after random ethnic cleansing of Palmyra.



Your terrorists/ISIS supporting eyes sees SAA everywhere. No one takes you seriously, even your think tank status was removed for supporting ISIS.


----------



## Star Wars

Serpentine said:


> Ramouseh district in south Aleppo is fully liberated.
> 
> So Jaish al-Satan lost 1200 of their best fighters and much more number of injured only to see almost all its gains in south Aleppo reversed.
> 
> View attachment 332345
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Reports that some small pockets are still resisting in some buildings, but most of Ramouseh already captured.



Around 2000+ injured, That was Muhaisini best men apparently...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

What happened in reality is that rebels in 1 week broke the siege killing many Assadists and taking lots of ghanima. Then rebels were called to other places as part of a deal with Turkey, while Khamenai troops sent human waves of cannon fodder to storm Aleppo. Finally they recaptured areas losing 3 Irajnian generals and uncounted number of cannon fodder.

Another batch of cannon fodder sacrificed their miserable lives for Khamenai today:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol oh yes, it's French and British citizens who rose up and started mass protests against Assad. It's also French and British citizens who took up arms to protect themselves against Assad troops who were gunning them down like rats. It's also French and British Citizens what encouraged Syrian soldiers to defect or refuse to shoot at their own people etc etc. ASSAD himself is an angel who has never killed anybody or done anything wrong, so he can't be blamed for anything whatsoever since he was hostile to the west. . lool
> My bad, people will blame everything on the evil U.K,France and U.S. Lmao.
> Who cares anyway. Carry on.



I am talking about you & the French creating these artificial states


----------



## Tsilihin

Star Wars said:


> Around 2000+ injured, That was Muhaisini best men apparently...



Syria is gratis cemetery for terrorist from all around the globe.
For that reason war is prolonged because they are fucked from Russian forces,Iranian forces,Turkish ,American,French forces...Hezbollah.
Israel ,katar,Saudi Arabia are base for terrorist support because they play game,because is not easy to cheat terrorist and potencial terrorists to think that they will have some fucked caliphate in the centre of the Middle East.


----------



## f1000n

Russia criticized Erdogan's actions in Syria


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> What happened in reality is that rebels in 1 week broke the siege killing many Assadists and taking lots of ghanima. Then rebels were called to other places as part of a deal with Turkey, while Khamenai troops sent human waves of cannon fodder to storm Aleppo. Finally they recaptured areas losing 3 Irajnian generals and uncounted number of cannon fodder.
> 
> Another batch of cannon fodder sacrificed their miserable lives for Khamenai today:


Lol, why so angry?
What really happened in reality is that nearly 1000 rodents from Jaish al-Fath were killed to break the siege, losing their best fighters, while casualties on SAA side on first offensive was minimal. WHat happened after that is that another 200-300 of the rodents were killed to hold the areas, but couldn't do it and now they are besieged again.

Nearly 1200 animals killed, compared to nearly 300 SAA troops, well that's not really bad. 

And about the 'ghanima', they couln't get out any of the artillery that was in Ramouseh college, they are still there, either intact or destroyed. They basically couldn't get anything out as SAA had fire control over whole area.


--------------------

In another great news, top dog of Nusra terrorists, Abu Hajar al-Homsi, top commander of Jaish al-Fath (second only to Joulani) was killed with few other top commanders when their meeting was bombed in airstrikes. That's a huge blow to Joulani terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol, why so angry?
> What really happened in reality is that nearly 1000 rodents from Jaish al-Fath were killed to break the siege, losing their best fighters, while casualties on SAA side on first offensive was minimal. WHat happened after that is that another 200-300 of the rodents were killed to hold the areas, but couldn't do it and now they are besieged again.
> 
> Nearly 1200 animals killed, compared to nearly 300 SAA troops, well that's not really bad.
> 
> And about the 'ghanima', they couln't get out any of the artillery that was in Ramouseh college, they are still there, either intact or destroyed. They basically couldn't get anything out as SAA had fire control over whole area.
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> In another great news, top dog of Nusra terrorists, Abu Hajar al-Homsi, top commander of Jaish al-Fath (second only to Joulani) was killed with few other top commanders when their meeting was bombed in airstrikes. That's a huge blow to Joulani terrorists.


Where u see anger? I am amused by number u throw. Everyone saw TOW flying and fleeing Khamenai human waves, BMP driving over their own comrade bodies. On the other hand num of rebel bodies Assadists could show is very small. Rebels just left to other places and only Nusra remained.

So called SAA does not even exist. There were just random gangs (Palestinian, Iraqi, Alawi, Lebanese, Afghan etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Where u see anger? I am amused by number u throw. Everyone saw TOW flying and fleeing Khamenai human waves, BMP driving over their own comrade bodies. On the other hand num of rebel bodies Assadists could show is very small. Rebels just left to other places and only Nusra remained.
> 
> So called SAA does not even exist. There were just random gangs (Palestinian, Iraqi, Alawi, Lebanese, Afghan etc).




Isn't it ironic you are bashing someone for "numbers" when you are the undisputed king of making up numbers or figures when it suits you. In the Yemen thread claimed the Saudis lost "a few tanks" and that it was "rare" when for the Houthis do destroy Saudi or Arab coalition vehicles except that was BS because the Arab coalition lost well over 300 armored vehicles. When Isis was defeated in Palmyra you defiantly claimed that the figure of 450-500 dead Isis was "BS" even though Western, Syria and Russian sources were reporting roughly that number. Then you accuse the "Assadists" of killing 400,000 people even though there is zero evidence to back that claim. Let's assume 400,000 people have died, how can this all be blamed on "Assadists" when dozens of jihadists have fired thousands of mortars in to populated areas, used hundreds of suicide bombers, used mines, IEDs, used tanks and IFVs in populated areas, and in general fired off by now, probably millions of rounds from small arms which many undoubtedly hit innocent people. 

Please continue lecturing us on numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Isn't it ironic you are bashing someone for "numbers" when you are the undisputed king of making up numbers or figures when it suits you. In the Yemen thread claimed the Saudis lost "a few tanks"


And I was right. As ur friend showed Saudis lost some 20 tanks in 2 years. Thats NOTHING.



> Then you accuse the "Assadists" of killing 400,000 people even though there is zero evidence to back that claim.


I brought very clear evidence. 
https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...vid-not-allowed.333727/page-1067#post-8362409

But 400,000 thats only direct murder. Assadists kill much more through ethnic clansings, hunger destruction of infrastructures. Total Assadist casualties is* well over million dead*.

For example when we talk about 27 million killed by Nazis in USSR, most of them were not direct killed. Thats demographic loss.

Nazi followers of Assad killed over 1 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> And I was right. As ur friend showed Saudis lost some 20 tanks in 2 years. Thats NOTHING.






How were you right when you claimed the Saudis lost only "a few tanks" (which literally means 2) when in reality they lost no less than 20? These numbers are only *based off of known photos *so the number is probably higher. Moreover they lost over 150 (known) armored vehicles in total in a 1.5 years not 2 years and the Arab coalition lost well over 300 armored vehicles.


Yea, you were so right. You have a classic case of delusions of grandeur.








500 said:


> I brought very clear evidence.
> https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...vid-not-allowed.333727/page-1067#post-8362409
> 
> But 400,000 thats only direct murder. Assadists kill much more through ethnic clansings, hunger destruction of infrastructures. Total Assadist casualties is* well over million dead*.
> 
> For example when we talk about 27 million killed by Nazis in USSR, most of them were not direct killed. Thats demographic loss.
> 
> Nazi followers of Assad killed over 1 million.






You came to your conclusion from a 2010 estimate of the future population of Syria. This was before the war even started and an estimate, nonetheless. Then you took another estimate (of dead) and another estimate (of refugees)  I don't use the word retarded but that was retarded; there is no need in arguing with a dishonest person, you have shown to have zero integrity of honesty since when did a 1.5 year war become 2? Since when did over 300 destroyed armored vehicles become a few?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> How were you right when you claimed the Saudis lost only "a few tanks" (which literally means 2) when in reality they lost no less than 20? These numbers are only *based off of known photos *so the number is probably higher. Moreover they lost over 150 (known) armored vehicles in total in a 1.5 years not 2 years and the Arab coalition lost well over 300 armored vehicles.


So u are counting South Yemeni armored cars in order to prove that I was wrong about Saudi tanks? 

Saudis lost some 20 tanks, wast majority of these 20 are ancient junk like M60 than need to be replaced anyway. Thats NOTHING. Only good to cheep up mood of Khamenai kids.

Houthis on the other hand were miserably beaten. 



> You came to your conclusion from a 2010 estimate of the future population of Syria. This was before the war even started and an estimate, nonetheless.


Thats how u are counting demographic loss. Demographic loss of 1.3 million is a result of life expectancy rate which dropped from 76 years to 56 years. Which is a result of Assad's scorched earth policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

From UN report on hospital attacks:

44. Perhaps nowhere has* the government assault on medical care *been felt more strongly than in the opposition-controlled areas of Aleppo city and governorate, where *at least 20 hospitals and clinics have reportedly been destroyed since January*. Many of those attacks have caused the death of medical personnel and first responders.
45. In mid-January, government forces barrel-bombed Al-Sakhour hospital in Aleppo. The barrel bomb landed close to the hospital, which serves patients with mental health disorders, killing at least two patients and injuring staff and other patients. The hospital has reportedly been bombarded over a dozen times since early 2014.
46. In late January and early February, government forces reportedly attacked a field hospital in Maskan village, as well as a field hospital and rehabilitation centre in Anadan. Several staff members, including a nurse, were killed in the attack on the Anadan hospital. In early February, planes belonging to pro-Government forces bombarded a field hospital, a rehabilitation centre and a dialysis centre in Tal Rifat in northern Aleppo. Medical staff and patients were injured and the facilities closed, leaving the area with no medical care.
47. On 15 February, pro-Government planes bombarded the street outside a maternity hospital in Azaz in northern Aleppo governorate. Approximately five civilians in the areas outside the hospital were killed, including two guards who were on staff. An interviewee described his relief that none of the infants lying in the incubators had been killed. The hospital itself was severely damaged and closed.
48. On 27 April, there were three aerial bombardments of the area surrounding the Al-Quds hospital, supported by Médecins sans frontières, in the Al-Sukari neighbourhood of Aleppo city. Al-Quds had been the main paediatric referral hospital in Aleppo governorate. Each bombardment struck progressively closer to the hospital, the final one destroying an apartment building, in which many hospital staff resided, only 10 metres from the hospital. A doctor, a dentist, two nurses, a security officer and a maintenance technician were killed, as were approximately 55 people living in the apartment building, which collapsed into rubble. More than 100 people were injured. Essential equipment, including seven incubators, and drugs were destroyed. The hospital, notably its emergency room, paediatric unit and laboratory, sustained such damage that the hospital was forced to close.
49. Less than a week after the attack on Al-Quds hospital, the Security Council unanimously adopted its resolution 2286 (2016), in which it called for an end to attacks on health-care workers and facilities and affirmed the principle, codified in the Geneva Conventions of 1949, that medical personnel and infrastructure are not to be targeted during warfare.
50. Resolution 2286 (2016) had little impact on the battlefield, where attacks on medical workers and facilities continued with impunity. On 8 June, government jets dropped two barrel bombs near the Al-Bayan trauma hospital and the adjacent Al-Hakim paediatric hospital in Aleppo city. Two points, both within 20 metres of the hospitals, were hit, killing civilians in the area and destroying several buildings. The barrel bombs started a large fire and many of those killed, including a 12-year-old boy, were burned to death. Several walls of the Al-Bayan hospital collapsed and the medical store was set ablaze. Attempts to extinguish the fire damaged the remaining medicines.
51. On 20 July, government forces bombarded a forensic hospital in Aleppo city, injuring five medical workers and damaging the building. The following day, the hospital was destroyed by two barrel bombs.
52. With the opposition-controlled areas of Aleppo city and Aleppo governorate under heavy bombardment by government forces, the loss of every doctor and every clinic leaves civilians without the services that they need in order to survive. As life is made increasingly impossible, those who are able flee. Left behind are those physically unable to flee, including the elderly, the injured and the disabled. The most impoverished members of the community also stay, unwilling to leave what property they own and without sufficient funds to travel and live with dignity elsewhere. Men and boys over the age of 13 years also stay, afraid they will be killed, beaten or disappeared at government checkpoints.
53. As the Government attacks the only supply route into the areas of Aleppo city under the control of armed groups, the attack on medical facilities appears to form part of the already documented siege campaign, which is designed to force the fall of the city, and to pave the way for the advance of ground forces in northern Aleppo governorate.
54. Recent attacks on medical workers and facilities were also documented in Idlib, Damascus and Latakia governorates. On 15 February, the same day as the attack on the maternity hospital in Azaz, government planes twice bombed an medical centre run by Médecins sans frontières in Maarat al-Numan, killing approximately nine people and injuring many more. The second attack occurred 15 minutes later, and appeared to target first responders. The hospital was entirely destroyed, with approximately 25 killed, including 9 members of the medical team and 16 patients. Dozens were trapped in the rubble for up to 48 hours before being rescued.
55. On 30 May, shortly after the adoption of resolution 2286 (2016), pro-Government planes heavily bombarded Idlib city. One strike hit the area directly outside of the Idlib National Hospital. There were no casualties of the attack affecting the hospital, although casualties were documented in other areas of the city.
56. On 20 July, government forces intensely bombarded Idlib city. Al-Watani hospital was hit, killing four civilians. Seventeen people were reported injured. The hospital was put out of service. Later on the same day, the health directorate was heavily damaged in a government air strike. Later, the health services in Idlib released a public message, indicating that the health-care infrastructure had been badly damaged and that it would be difficult to resume operations.
57. On 31 March, government forces aerially bombarded the only hospital in the Damascus suburb of Deir al-Asafir. Over 30 people are believed to have been killed, almost half of whom were children. Dozens were injured. On the same day, shelling from pro-Government forces hit the hospital of the Al-Yamedia camp for internally displaced persons in Latakia. While no casualties were recorded, the attack put the hospital out of operation.
58. In none of the reported attacks were military targets present near the hospitals. The hospitals and clinics attacked were all reportedly serving their humanitarian function.
59. Medical personnel have also been killed by sniper fire. On 25 March, a sniper killed Dr. Mohammed Khous as he was leaving Zabadani field hospital in Rif Damascus. Snipers also fired at those trying to rescue him. Dr. Khous was reportedly Zabadani’s last doctor. Civilians have reportedly died from injuries sustained by sniper fire in Zabadani because of a lack of doctors and medicine at the hospital.
60. Members of the Syrian Civil Defence, who provide medical aid at the point of injury and who transport the wounded to nearby medical centres, have been killed in air strikes by pro-Government forces. On 26 April, an aerial attack, reportedly by pro-Government forces, struck a Civil Defence centre in Atarib, Aleppo. Five Civil Defence volunteers were killed and three were injured. On 15 June, an aerial strike hit a Civil Defence centre in Kafr Takharim, Idlib, killing a boy. The centre was destroyed, as were all the Civil Defence vehicles used for rescue and transport of the wounded.
61. As noted above, *government forces blocked medical supplies and equipment from entering besieged areas, including Daraya, Douma, Madaya and Zabadani, in Rif Damascus, and the Al-Waer neighbourhood of Homs.*
62. Anti-Government armed groups have also attacked health-care facilities, albeit on a far smaller scale. In February and March, armed groups heavily shelled the Sheikh Maqsoud neighbourhood of Aleppo city, held by YPG. On 6 March, rockets fell in the vicinity of the hospital. While the hospital itself was not struck, the rocket fire caused the collapse of several neighbouring buildings, killing over a dozen civilians, including four children.
63. On 3 May, an armed group in the Bani Zeid neighbourhood of Aleppo city launched a rocket attack, striking areas around Doubait maternity hospital in Al-Muhafada neighbourhood. The facade of the hospital was destroyed, as were surrounding businesses. Approximately 15 people were killed, including 3 who were inside the hospital. Twenty people, including hospital staff, were injured. The hospital closed shortly afterwards.
64. ISIL has also attacked hospitals, as part of a wave of suicide bombings on civilian targets, terrorizing the civilian population. On 23 March, five ISIL suicide bombers exploded themselves in different locations in Jableh, Latakia. While the sequence of the bombing is disputed, it appears that, as casualties from the first two explosions were rushed to nearby hospitals, the third bomber exploded himself in front of the Al-As’ad hospital and the fourth, inside the emergency ward of Jableh National Hospital. The bombing inside the National Hospital caused mass casualties, killing 15 members of the medical team and many patients, including those who had been injured in the earlier bombing and who had been transported to the hospital for treatment. Over 50 people were injured. The emergency department was completely destroyed, although the hospital was able to reopen a few days later.
65. In deliberately attacking hospitals, medical units and health-care workers, those responsible have violated international humanitarian law with respect to the duty to care for the sick and wounded, and have committed the war crime of attacking protected objects. The continued assaults on medical care deprive civilians and injured fighters of medical treatment, increasing the loss of life and the number of persons maimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Here is how you know SAA is doing well:

500 becomes more and more irrational.

---
Rebels and SAA. Here's to better days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774000989179355137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Here is how you know SAA is doing well:
> 
> 500 becomes more and more irrational.


Quoting UN reports means being irrational 

Iran, Russia, Hezbollah and swarms of Iraqi and Afghan cannon fodder after 1 year of fighting managed to retake 2% of lost Syrian territory out of 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> So u are counting South Yemeni armored cars in order to prove that I was wrong about Saudi tanks?






Am I not speaking English or do you have a learning disability? The *Saudi military lost over 150 armored vehicles and not " just" 20 tanks, the coalition lost well over 300 armored vehicles. This is only know and photographed losses*, for all we know the Saudis could have lost 50 tanks, they aren't revealing losses. Losing 20+ tanks including Abrams in a low intensity conflict is piss poor.







500 said:


> Saudis lost some 20 tanks, wast majority of these 20 are ancient junk like M60 than need to be replaced anyway. Thats NOTHING. Only good to cheep up mood of Khamenai kids.







What difference does it make if most were M-60s? Does that negate anything? Does it matter if Saudi soldiers burn in an M-60 or Abrams? Your tactic is pathetic, the Saudis lost hundreds of pieces of military equipment and the coalition lost hundreds more but you just conveniently ignore that part and get stuck on repeat blabbering, but they were just mostly old M-60s. 

The truth is hard to swallow.







500 said:


> Houthis on the other hand were miserably beaten.







Yea, daily attack on Saudi military bases and out posts even in Saudi Arabia equals "miserably beaten" and the Saudi soldiers that are on video laying face down in the dirt and running in panic are just super soldiers.






500 said:


> Thats how u are counting demographic loss. Demographic loss of 1.3 million is a result of life expectancy rate which dropped from 76 years to 56 years. Which is a result of Assad's scorched earth policy.







You are really somethings special and must think everyone is stupid and you are such a genius if you're taking future projected Syrian population numbers that were compiled before the war, then taking estimates--key word estimate, of death (which no one knows for sure) then you take estimates of refugees and come up with a magic number.


Like I said before you are the undisputed king of throwing out random numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Am I not speaking English or do you have a learning disability? The *Saudi military lost over 150 armored vehicles and not " just" 20 tanks, the coalition lost well over 300 armored vehicles. This is only know and photographed losses*, for all we know the Saudis could have lost 50 tanks, they aren't revealing losses.


I said that number of tanks lost by Saudis is tiny.
I was right.
Now u are bringing me number which includes Yemeni armored cars to prove that I am wrong. 



> Losing 20+ tanks including Abrams in a low intensity conflict is piss poor.


LOL wut? There is a full scale war between armies. North Yemen has army wuth hundreds of tanks, SAMs, ballistic missiles everything.


U mix up with Syria where Russia and Iran are beaten by rag tag militias.



> What difference does it make if most were M-60s? Does that negate anything? Does it matter if Saudi soldiers burn in an M-60 or Abrams? Your tactic is pathetic, the Saudis lost hundreds of pieces of military equipment and the coalition lost hundreds more but you just conveniently ignore that part and get stuck on repeat blabbering, but they were just mostly old M-60s.
> 
> 
> Yea, daily attack on Saudi military bases and out posts even in Saudi Arabia equals "miserably beaten" and the Saudi soldiers that are on video laying face down in the dirt and running in panic are just super soldiers.


I already explained many times.

1) When Saudi Arabia entered a war Houthis were about to take all South Yemen including its capital Aden. 
2) Now Houthis were kicked from South Yemen and also lost huge chunks of territory in North Yemen.

That means they were miserably beaten. Saudis achieved that withuot crazy barrel bombs, starving kids, gassing and so on.

What are achievements of Houthis? - Well they made some raids and rocket attacks in border region of Saudi Arabia which is populated by same Shia as Houthis themselves. They basically killed own brothers and made little number of material damage.



> You are really somethings special and must think everyone is stupid and you are such a genius if you're taking future projected Syrian population numbers that were compiled before the war, then taking estimates--key word estimate, of death (which no one knows for sure) then you take estimates of refugees and come up with a magic number.


This is very simple math. If u dont understand population growth, then u can use life expectancy has dropped by 20 years. So u can count excessive deaths pretty easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I said that number of tanks lost by Saudis is tiny.
> I was right.






Losing 20 known tanks (there is probably more) to guys in sandals is "tiny"......okay 

saudis lost over 150 known pieces of armor in about 1.5 years, I can only image how much they will lose if the war drags on 8-10 years more by then they will be bankrupt.






500 said:


> Now u are bringing me number which includes Yemeni armored cars to prove that I am wrong.






*I have, in plain English, stated that the Saudis lost over 150 vehicles*. Is that registered in your thick skull yet? Those 150+ only include Saudi I am not counting Yemenis army or Egyptian or anyone else. I specifically gave known Saudi loses. You still have a hard time grasping this? Like is said before coalition armored losses number well over 300 while Saudis armored loses are well over 150.








500 said:


> U mix up with Syria where Russia and Iran are beaten by rag tag militias.








The Russians have lost 18 men and only and handful of aircraft in a year while the Israelis lost over 100 soldiers and dozens of pieces of heavy armor in a month in Lebenon 









500 said:


> I already explained many times.
> 
> 1) When Saudi Arabia entered a war Houthis were about to take all South Yemen including its capital Aden.
> 2) Now Houthis were kicked from South Yemen and also lost huge chunks of territory in North Yemen.
> 
> That means they were miserably beaten. Saudis achieved that withuot crazy barrel bombs, starving kids, gassing and so on.
> 
> What are achievements of Houthis? - Well they made some raids and rocket attacks in border region of Saudi Arabia which is populated by same Shia as Houthis themselves. They basically killed own brothers and made little number of material damage.
> 
> 
> This is very simple math. If u dont understand population growth, then u can use life expectancy has dropped by 20 years. So u can count excessive deaths pretty easily.






So the Hauthis retreated from Aiden, and now what? Saudi airstrikes are proving to be worthless, Saudi soldiers are being sent as canon folders being killed by the hundreds, possibly the thousands. The coalition is collapsing, and the coalition and the Saudis have lost hundreds of pieces of military equipment.


*You think the Arab coalition can sustain this? If the Soviet Union pulled out of Afghanistan and the US pulled out of Iraq (both superpowers) due to cost in men, machine and most importantly money do you think Saudi Arabia can do better? *

The Saudis will have to withdraw eventually, this is just reality and when they do the Hauthis will take over. The Saudis are in a war of attrition, they are losing much more soldiers then the Houthis and fanancialy it is costing them dearly. Even superpowers understand that a war of attrition is too costly and even they have to pull out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

ptldM3 said:


> Losing 20 known tanks (there is probably more) to guys in sandals is "tiny"......okay
> 
> saudis lost over 150 known pieces of armor in about 1.5 years, I can only image how much they will lose if the war drags on 8-10 years more by then they will be bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have, in plain English, stated that the Saudis lost over 150 vehicles*. Is that registered in your thick skull yet? Those 150+ only include Saudi I am not counting Yemenis army or Egyptian or anyone else. I specifically gave known Saudi loses. You still have a hard time grasping this? Like is said before coalition armored losses number well over 300 while Saudis armored loses are well over 150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians have lost 18 men and only and handful of aircraft in a year while the Israelis lost over 100 soldiers and dozens of pieces of heavy armor in a month in Lebenon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Hauthis retreated from Aiden, and now what? Saudi airstrikes are proving to be worthless, Saudi soldiers are being sent as canon folders being killed by the hundreds, possibly the thousands. The coalition is collapsing, and the coalition and the Saudis have lost hundreds of pieces of military equipment.
> 
> 
> *You think the Arab coalition can sustain this? If the Soviet Union pulled out of Afghanistan and the US pulled out of Iraq (both superpowers) due to cost in men, machine and most importantly money do you think Saudi Arabia can do better? *
> 
> The Saudis will have to withdraw eventually, this is just reality and when they do the Hauthis will take over. The Saudis are in a war of attrition, they are losing much more soldiers then the Houthis and fanancialy it is costing them dearly. Even superpowers understand that a war of attrition is too costly and even they have to pull out.



Please stop embarrassing yourself. Almost every single of your claims are baseless and unfounded. It's wishful thinking and nothing else. From the nonsense numbers in regards to amour to army casualties. Both are minimal. Nor is the tide turning. It never has as the conflict started with almost 90% of Yemen being controlled by Houthis.
In fact Houthis/Saleh/loyal tribes are currently on the losing side. Just today a major Houthi stronghold (Sirwah) was conquered by the Yemeni army with Saudi Arabian air support and relatively small Arab coalition ground support.
Nor is KSA even that much embarked in Yemen for it to be an economic challenge. If KSA can keep being engaged in Yemen for the past 1.5 years during record-low oil prices and during an world economic crisis what tells you that it cannot stay until most of its objectives have been accomplished? It is the Houthis/Saleh who are struggling heavily and their strongholds. Not the other way around.

Anyway you are possibly the first Russian that is this obsessed about KSA. All other Russians do not share this obsession here. In fact the few active Russian users thanked all of my posts in the "KSA-Russia nuclear cooperation thread" recently.

Also since when is it a Russian policy to support religious extremists and terrorist groups abroad? They are bad in Northern Caucasus and Syria but good in Yemen? The Houthis are openly praising martyrdom operations, using child soldiers, anti-Western, Christian and Jewish (did you not claim to be a Jew) slogans openly. They are openly killing political opponents in Yemen and shelling civilian areas. Hiding among civilians as well. All the thing that you criticize the Syrian opposition for.
In fact their slogan also contains "death to Israel" which essentially means death to at least 2/3 of the world's Jews. Your fellow Jews apparently unless you were lying just as you are lying about your location (Jordan) here. How can an person like you, with a history of anti-Arab bias, be living in an Arab country?

Are you even a Russian? Something tells me (I have a good intuition) that you are not.

Lastly, this is a thread about the Syrian conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Al-Andalus said:


> Please stop embarrassing yourself. Almost every single of your claims are baseless and unfounded. It's wishful thinking and nothing else. From the nonsense numbers in regards to amour to army casualties. Both are minimal. Nor is the tide turning. It never has as the conflict started with almost 90% of Yemen being controlled by Houthis.
> In fact Houthis/Saleh are currently on the losing side. Just today a major Houthi stronghold (Sirwah) was conquered by the Yemeni army with Saudi Arabian air support and relatively small Arab coalition ground support.
> Nor is KSA even that much embarked in Yemen for it to be an economic challenge. If KSA can keep being engaged in Yemen for the past 1.5 years during record-low oil prices and during an economic crisis what tells you that it cannot stay until most of its objectives have been accomplished? It is the Houthis who are struggling heavily and their strongholds. Not the other way around.
> 
> Also you STILL, 1.5 years after, do not understand that KSA the Yemeni army and the Arab coalition are fighting against not only the Houthis, who are the most heavily armed militia/terrorist group in the world but also the Yemeni ARMY loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh (former dictator who ruled Yemen for almost 40 years). Nor the fact that Yemenis are some of the best fighters in the entire world traditionally, that Yemen is an extremely difficult country to control due to the geography and that Yemen has more guns per capita than any other nation expect for the US. Or the fact that Yemen has been in turmoil since forever and that the people are used to war and are very hardened.
> 
> Anyway you are possibly the first Russian that is this obsessed about KSA. All other Russians do not share this obsession. In fact the few active Russian users thanked all of my posts in the "KSA-Russia nuclear cooperation thread" recently.
> 
> Lastly, this is a thread about the Syrian conflict.





First off stop making fake accounts, this is what atleast your 6th account? Your previous being Arabian Stalion.


As for those "nonsense numbers" we'll here is database with photos of destroyed Saudi armor as well as coalition armor.


http://lostarmour.info/yemen/


This is only vehicles that were photographed, there is more. you think Saudi Arabia can sustain those kinds of losses? Even superpowers with economies 10x bigger then Saudi Arabia can not sustain that kind of attrition if it keeps dragging on for year after year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

ptldM3 said:


> First off stop making fake accounts, this is what atleast your 6th account? Your previous being Arabian Stalion.
> 
> 
> As for those "nonsense numbers" we'll here is database with a photos of destroyed Saudi armor as well as coalition armor.
> 
> 
> http://lostarmour.info/yemen/
> 
> 
> This is only vehicles that were photographed, there is more. you think Saudi Arabia can sustain those kinds of losses? Even superpowers with economies 10x bigger then Saudi Arabia can not sustain that kind of attrition if it keeps dragging on for year after year.



Creating a new user, without the former being banned and without denying my identity, is not called a "fake" account. A fake account would be if I denied my identity, created accounts after being banned or changed my nationality.

You do not know the nature of my job or why I am creating new accounts (I cannot access the old ones hence they have never been active since the day I "left them") nor do you know if the moderators know beforehand or are aware of this "tactic". Nor does it have anything to do with the discussion and the last thing you should do is tell me what to do as you are a nobody with all due respect. I am not telling you what to do either.

As @500 wrote around 20 tanks have been lost in 1.5 years of fighting against an regular army (Saleh) and the most armed militia in the world (Houthis) in heavily mountainous terrain in a foreign country. Mostly old M-60' who are going to be replaced anyway. All due to ATM's which are very hard to avoid as the Turkish army learned earlier today and earlier this week and many other armies, including the Russian.

Also your only source is Houthi video material when it is well-known that they are altering videos and engaging in propaganda. Something ISIS, a fellow terrorist group, also does.

Likewise Houthis are filming every single of their small "victories". That's their only way of showing the world and their few followers that they are even alive given the fact that they lost over 60% of their territories and those they control are in complete and utter misery.

Russia's current economy is not even twice as big as the economy of KSA nor is KSA alone in this conflict. You forgot that GCC is basically onboard which has an economy bigger than Russia. Anyway you also don't understand that KSA is not even closely as involved in Yemen as the US were in Iraq or the USSR in Afghanistan.

In fact with all due respect, your knowledge about the Yemeni conflict, appear to be extremely superficial as most users here.

Also only utter clowns are comparing superpowers like USA and USSR with regional powers like KSA who moreover have little history of similar engagements. In fact this is KSA's first major modern war of its kind. Nor has the war ended.

For instance the US has been in Afghanistan for the past 15 years and they have not managed to completely control Afghanistan or put the Taliban down and you expect KSA to do that in Yemen? Another example is the almost 1 year old Russian involvement in Syria. It has changed very little on the ground overall and as we all can see over half of Syria remains in the control of anti-Assad forces. Pathetic job too using your logic. More so considering the fact that the entire world is bombing ISIS and the fact that swarms of Shia fighters have descended upon Syria from all corners of the world.

Also before you begin talking about the Arab coalition, it is mostly KSA and nobody else. UAE was the second most involved country but they have limited their involvement to Aden and nearby areas and are not as active as before. It is in fact Yemeni anti-Houthi/Saleh forces and the Yemeni army loyal to Hadi and KSA air support and a fairly limited amount of Saudi Arabian ground soldiers who are doing the fighting. I don't expect you or many here to even know this fact but now you know this.

Also are you going to reply to my other points in that initial post or just ignore it?

Anyway I wrote what is to be written and I have no intention to continue this discussion as you are clearly ignorant about the Yemeni conflict judging by your absurd initial claims. Don't take this personally but I have better things to do than this. 500 is around anyway.

Lastly that "Oprih" clownish troll is only good at thanking troll posts without ever participating in any debates. Probably a double user as it makes no sense for a Filipino of all people to be this interested in Arab affairs, less so when there is a very big community of Filipinos in KSA and when KSA-Philippines ties are very good. Also people to people. For instance the Filipino community in KSA is one of the most respected communities, even more so than certain Muslim communities, despite mostly being Catholic. Once again such behavior makes no sense. I have never seen any hostility from Filipinos anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Breaking news, Russia and US have agreed to some sort of deal with a part of it being a ceasefire starting from Eid for 7 days.

---
From a BBC article,
"We had to be fighters," he said, "because we didn't find any other job. If you want to stay inside you need to be a part of the FSA [Free Syrian Army, the group that has closest relations with the West]. Everything is very expensive. They pay us $100 a month but it is not enough.

"All this war is a lie. We had good lives before the revolution. Anyway this is not a revolution. They lied to us in the name of religion.

"I don't want to go on fighting but I need to find a job, a house. Everything I have is here in Muadhamiya."


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Losing 20 known tanks (there is probably more) to guys in sandals is "tiny"......okay


Saudis are fighting with battle experienced *army* in mountain area. 20 tanks - that tiny number. Saudis are not fighting rag tag militia, they are fighting an army with tanks, artillery, ballistic missiles.



> saudis lost over 150 known pieces of armor in about 1.5 years, I can only image how much they will lose if the war drags on 8-10 years more by then they will be bankrupt.


Good joke. Its Russian Ruble which fell more than twice while Saudi Rial is stable. Russian economy fell from 9th place to 15th in past years. 



> The Russians have lost 18 men and only and handful of aircraft in a year while the Israelis lost over 100 soldiers and dozens of pieces of heavy armor in a month in Lebenon


Israel was fighting alone. Russia is fighting together with Alawistan, Iran, Hezbollah, swarms of Iraqi and Afghan cannon fodder. Total casualties of Russia-Iran coalition since 2011.

The outcome: they lost 2/3 of Syria territory, nearly 100,000 soldiers, thousands of tanks hundreds of jets and helicopters and destroyed own economies.



> So the Hauthis retreated from Aiden, and now what? Saudi airstrikes are proving to be worthless




Houthis lost South Yemen.
Houthis lost big parts of North Yemen.

So what? This is fine! Saudi strikes are still useless  Houthis winning!









> *You think the Arab coalition can sustain this? If the Soviet Union pulled out of Afghanistan and the US pulled out of Iraq (both superpowers) due to cost in men, machine and most importantly money do you think Saudi Arabia can do better? *


Its Iranian economy that supports Houthis is in trouble.

Iranian economy which fell from 21th place to 27th place. Saudi is stable on 20th. And beside Saudis there are UAE, Kuwait, Qatar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Saudis are fighting with battle experienced *army* in mountain area. 20 tanks - that tiny number. Saudis are not fighting rag tag militia, they are fighting an army with tanks, artillery, ballistic missiles.






Every video of Hauthis is showing either 100lbs 16 year old teens in Sandals or middle aged men in sandals. Professional indeed.






500 said:


> Good joke. Its Russian Ruble which fell more than twice while Saudi Rial is stable. Russian economy fell from 9th place to 15th in past years.







The GDP fall was because of sanctions, poor credit ratings and low oil prices. The economy has stabilized and will begin to grow again. Besides I wouldn't be talking Israel has a parasite economy that has received over 100 billion in aid.



Key thing to note is that Russia has not lost billions in military equipment but Saudi Arabia has. You actually think that the losses the Saudis are sustaining and the huge military spending is sustainable?

The Iraq war cost over 2 trillion dollars, the Saudis are on the same path.







500 said:


> Israel was fighting alone.







In other words Israel got its *** kicked. Its ironic that you talk trash about Russia but they only have lost 18 soldiers and a handful of aircraft in almost a year while Israel lost (in a month) over 121 soldiers, including over 1200 injured, dozens of armed vehicles destroyed and damaged and atleast 5 aircraft fell out of the sky. 


Looks like your messiah did not help...






500 said:


> Russia is fighting together with Alawistan, Iran, Hezbollah, swarms of Iraqi and Afghan cannon fodder.
> Total casualties of Russia-Iran coalition since 2011.







Everyone knows Russian casualties are almost nonexistent, even though they have been fighting on the ground and in the air, but you always come up with excuses.






500 said:


> Houthis lost South Yemen.
> Houthis lost big parts of North Yemen.
> 
> So what? This is fine! Saudi strikes are still useles
> s  Houthis winning!







Like I said you think Saudis can sustain the massive losses they suffered? You think they can sustain the massive economic cost? Answer is no they can't, eventually they will have to pull out, just like the Soviet Union did in Afghanistan and just like the US did in Iraq.







500 said:


> Its Iranian economy that supports Houthis is in trouble.
> 
> Iranian economy which fell from 21th place to 27th place. Saudi is stable on 20th. *And beside Saudis there are UAE, Kuwait, Qatar*...






Oh God  and the US had England, Spain Australia, ect, in fact the *Iraq coalition made up 40 countries* and it still cost the US 2 trillion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Every video of Hauthis is showing either 100lbs 16 year old teens in Sandals or middle aged men in sandals. Professional indeed.


Yeah. Sandal teens with ballistic missiles. North Yemen is 20+ mln country (close to population of Saudi Arabia) with its own battle experienced army.



> The GDP fall was because of sanctions, poor credit ratings and low oil prices. The economy has stabilized and will begin to grow again. Besides I wouldn't be talking Israel has a parasite economy that has received over 100 billion in aid.


USSR also fell because Saudis dropped oil prices.



> Key thing to note is that Russia has not lost billions in military equipment but Saudi Arabia has. You actually think that the losses the Saudis are sustaining and the huge military spending is sustainable?
> 
> The Iraq war cost over 2 trillion dollars, the Saudis are on the same path.


Saudi economy is well Iran and Russia in trouble.



> In other words Israel got its *** kicked. Its ironic that you talk trash about Russia but they only have lost 18 soldiers and a handful of aircraft in almost a year while Israel lost (in a month) over 121 soldiers, including over 1200 injured, dozens of armed vehicles destroyed and damaged and atleast 5 aircraft fell out of the sky.


Israel lost 121 soldiers and secured its North border for over decade.

Russo-Iranian coalition in Syria lost 100,000 soldiers and achieved nothing beside losing huge territories.

In own Chechnya Russia lost 12,000 soldiers and now they are paying ransom to former Chechen warlord who killed Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Yeah. Sandal teens with ballistic missiles. North Yemen is 20+ mln country (close to population of Saudi Arabia) with its own battle experienced army.







A handful of rockets were fired into Saudi Arabia and now they are fighting a super professional military. Arab coalition losses have been horrible so now you're trying to save face by claiming they are fighting some professional military.







500 said:


> USSR also fell because Saudis dropped oil prices.






The USSR lost massive amounts of money in Afghanistan and It was the politics of 'peristroyka' that caused the breakup.








500 said:


> Saudi economy is well Iran and Russia in trouble.








The Russian economy has seen growth in many sectors since the Sanctions and now even with sanctions and low oil prices the economy is projected to start growing again. Economic GDP growth from oil has been decreasing because sectors like information technology, agriculture, ect has grown while Saudi Arabia has nothing but oil.






500 said:


> Israel lost 121 soldiers and secured its North border for over decade.






Yep really secure that is why Israeli tanks still get hit and rockets still fall in Israel.







500 said:


> Russo-Iranian coalition in Syria lost 100,000 soldiers and achieved nothing beside losing huge territories.





God, you are something special, yep the "Russ-Iranian coalition" lost 100,000 soldiers 

You need to take your meds. Russia in almost a year has had 1/6 the casualties that Israel had in a month.







500 said:


> You
> In own Chechnya Russia lost 12,000 soldiers and now they are paying ransom to former Chechen warlord who killed Russians.









In both wars they lost less than 10,000 soldiers, the fighting was also in urban cities and thick forest. The Russian militaries in 1994 and 1999 was in horrible condition. A lot has changed. Israel would also lose thousands of soldiers if they would fight in urban environments and thick forests. Israel got beat down hard fighting out in the open with all the technology it had, I can only image what would be of the Israeli military if it had to fight in Chechnya.

As for Chechnya, it's an oil and resource rich area. Razmon and his father switched sides and he is a no body, Russia can rid him overnight but they don't because is loyal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Saudis are fighting with battle experienced *army* in mountain area. 20 tanks - that tiny number. Saudis are not fighting rag tag militia, they are fighting an army with tanks, artillery, ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> Good joke. Its Russian Ruble which fell more than twice while Saudi Rial is stable. Russian economy fell from 9th place to 15th in past years.
> 
> 
> Israel was fighting alone. Russia is fighting together with Alawistan, Iran, Hezbollah, swarms of Iraqi and Afghan cannon fodder. Total casualties of Russia-Iran coalition since 2011.
> 
> The outcome: they lost 2/3 of Syria territory, nearly 100,000 soldiers, thousands of tanks hundreds of jets and helicopters and destroyed own economies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis lost South Yemen.
> Houthis lost big parts of North Yemen.
> 
> So what? This is fine! Saudi strikes are still useless  Houthis winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Iranian economy that supports Houthis is in trouble.
> 
> Iranian economy which fell from 21th place to 27th place. Saudi is stable on 20th. And beside Saudis there are UAE, Kuwait, Qatar...



No Iranian is under the delusion that Iran is an economical powerhouse. I mean, given an unprecedented sanction regime imposed on it, no one expects otherwise. However, most major economical analysts also understand that the falling oil prices have put a huge pressure on then Saudi economy, and the expensive war in Yemen certainly does not help matters.

For example, this was in the news 2 days ago,
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-s...s Now 2016-09-08&utm_term=US Reuters News Now

Does this mean that Saudi is going bankrupt? Of course not. Does this mean that the system will now collapse? Certainly not. Does this mean that such news are an indication of troubling economical times for Saudi? Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> A handful of rockets were fired into Saudi Arabia and now they are fighting a super professional military. Arab coalition losses have been horrible so now you're trying to save face by claiming they are fighting some professional military.


North Yemen is 20+ mln state with its own established experienced army. 



> The USSR lost massive amounts of money in Afghanistan and It was the politics of 'peristroyka' that caused the breakup.


Main reason was oil.



> Yep really secure that is why Israeli tanks still get hit and rockets still fall in Israel.


North border? - No.



> God, you are something special, yep the "Russ-Iranian coalition" lost 100,000 soldiers


Assadists, Iraqis, Afghans who fight in Syria are all part of Russo-Iranian coalition.



> In both wars they lost less than 10,000 soldiers,


Here official numbers:

First Chechen war - 3680 + 1872 (army + internal force)
Second Chechen war - 3684 + 2178

Total 11,414. Real numbers are much higher, especially in first Chechen war.



> the fighting was also in urban cities and thick forest.


Chechnya is small - 1 mln population, isolated with little arms and most of it is actually plains. In high mountains there are just few small villages.

Khamenai terrorists bombed market in Idlib and bombed Douma. Both are not fighting zones.






Just to terrorize population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Both are not fighting zones.


IDF terrorists bombed all spots in Lebanon while the war was concentrated in a small area in south Lebanon. As a cheerleader for IDF terrorists, you shouldn't really be saying that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> IDF terrorists bombed all spots in Lebanon while the war was concentrated in a small area in south Lebanon. As a cheerleader for IDF terrorists, you shouldn't really be saying that.


IDF used only precision bombs there. Khamenai terrorists just randomly barrel bomb rebel areas.


----------



## anon45

How is this thread not discussing this? 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37328945



> *Syria conflict: US-Russia brokered truce gains cautious welcome*


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> IDF used only precision bombs there. Khamenai terrorists just randomly barrel bomb rebel areas.



When you have daddy USA sending you billions in military aid how can you not drown in having precision bombs. Supply the Syrian air force and they'll use precision guided bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

anon45 said:


> How is this thread not discussing this?
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37328945



More news needs to come out if this deal to see what's what. To many question marks remain

----

Opposition claims that nearly 1000 rebels died in the failed attempt to break Aleppo siege,

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...ervatory_opposition_acknowledges_the_failure/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> IDF used only precision bombs there. Khamenai terrorists just randomly barrel bomb rebel areas.


 do u think only these fsa isis all nusra and other jihads kharjis groups has license to use warcrimes sucide bombing behading women in cages starving civilans to use them as shields 2



^^^^and innocent isrealis also got exclusive license to use all kind of banned warfare against Palestinians . So why not SAA respond them in similar way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> IDF used only precision bombs there. Khamenai terrorists just randomly barrel bomb rebel areas.



IDF terrorists used precision bombs i.e precision against civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> do u think only these fsa isis all nusra and other jihads kharjis groups has license to use warcrimes sucide bombing behading women in cages starving civilans to use them as shields 2
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^and innocent isrealis also got exclusive license to use all kind of banned warfare against Palestinians . So why not SAA respond them in similar way


This girl has skin disease:

http://www.salem-news.com/articles/december122010/areej-gaza-ko.php

Stop spreading lies.


----------



## 50cent

^^^ orginLLY MANY KIDS IN gaza got strange skin diseases due to genetic wepaons test i will prove it later since this disesase appeared in gaza only















@Serpentine take iit easy some videos i posted above may got some grpahic images those r just for documentation showing mirror if its against the rules just remove it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> ^^^ orginLLY MANY KIDS IN gaza got strange skin diseases due to genetic wepaons test i will prove it later since this disesase appeared in gaza only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Serpentine take iit easy some videos i posted above may got some grpahic images those r just for documentation showing mirror if its against the rules just remove it


After I caught u spreading lies u spam offtopic crap.

Back to the topic. Assadist terrorist bomb Aleppo city full of civilians with unguided thermobaric bombs ODAB-500PM:

July video:





Todays unexploded bomb:


----------



## 50cent

this heavy bomb is designed for jihadis kharjis undergorund bases^^^ ODAB IS NOT TOTALLY UNGUIDED world war 2 type bomb WATCH video aircraft realeases bomb few metres away from from target in air and there is a parchute attach to it it stops it form freefall it opens in the middle . 2.56 video a glimpse it fell in the target area . its accuracy is in few metres

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

. Lights camera action how propaganda videomade same technique used today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775082410035802112

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775082410035802112


Amusing that after 5 years there are still people who are buying Assad clown shows. Where are surrounding rebels with guns in their hands? LOL.



galaxy_surfer said:


> this heavy bomb is designed for jihadis kharjis undergorund bases^^^ ODAB IS NOT TOTALLY UNGUIDED world war 2 type bomb WATCH video aircraft realeases bomb few metres away from from target in air and there is a parchute attach to it it stops it form freefall it opens in the middle . 2.56 video a glimpse it fell in the target area . its accuracy is in few metres


ODAB accuracy is even *lower* that regular dumb bombs. Also it is considered incendiary and thus totally banned in urban areas. Those who use it in cities are degenerates and war criminals.


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> ODAB accuracy is even *lower* that regular dumb bombs. Also it is considered incendiary and thus totally banned in urban areas. Those who use it in cities are degenerates and war criminals.



With all that Americans used in Fallujah in 2004 including depleted uranium shells which were not needed does that render them degenerates and war criminals, or do you make an exception for the daddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

f1000n said:


> With all that Americans used in Fallujah in 2004 including depleted uranium shells which were not needed does that render them degenerates and war criminals, or do you make an exception for the daddy?



Forget about U.S. The guy will write a novel for you on necessity of killing 5 year old Palestinian & Lebanese kids by IDF terrorists for achieving 'safety and peace'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> With all that Americans used in Fallujah in 2004 including depleted uranium shells which were not needed does that render them degenerates and war criminals, or do you make an exception for the daddy?


Americans never used thermobaric weapons in Fallijah,

Meanwhile Khamenai terrorists bomb graveyard in Talbise during Eid:






And these guys call themselves Islamic republic. They are biggest enemies of Muslims in history.


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> Americans never used thermobaric weapons in Fallijah,



Mark 77 incendiary bomb was used in Fallujah, a successor to napalm.
DU rounds were used by A-10's whilst they could've used normal rounds and prevented the many deformed babies.

Say the pictures of those deformed babies were outcome of the Syrian air force bombardments, wouldn't you have posted such content a million times on this forum?

I see you're going to discuss the tiniest details which do not matter, a thermobaric bomb is actually not as bad as using depleted uranium rounds leaving victims for decades to come.




Serpentine said:


> Forget about U.S. The guy will write a novel for you on necessity of killing 5 year old Palestinian & Lebanese kids by IDF terrorists for achieving 'safety and peace'.



They're the chosen people, those 5 year olds should be thankful to be killed by them, "G-d" approves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoadRunner401

@500 is a ISIS supporter and clearly upset that terrorist are losing in Syria and other places, I get that , but what I don't get is why are you people responding to him and letting him derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Mark 77 incendiary bomb was used in Fallujah, a successor to napalm.


There is no any evidence for that.



> DU rounds were used by A-10's whilst they could've used normal rounds and prevented the many deformed babies.


DU is just journo rubbish. Thats why no any convention ban them.



RoadRunner401 said:


> @500 is a ISIS supporter and clearly upset that terrorist are losing in Syria and other places, I get that , but what I don't get is why are you people responding to him and letting him derail the thread.


Assadist logic: if u expose Assad crimes, u are ISIS supporter. Get lost clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> There is no any evidence for that.
> 
> 
> DU is just journo rubbish. Thats why no any convention ban them.
> 
> 
> Assadist logic: if u expose Assad crimes, u are ISIS supporter. Get lost clown.


The only *clowns* are u filthy thug zionists, the cancer of ME since 70 years ago. spit out!

you filth liar terrorist sympathizer hasbara dog troll!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

2800 said:


> The only *clowns* are u filthy thug zionists, the cancer of ME since 70 years ago. spit out!
> 
> you filth liar terrorist sympathizer hasbara dog troll!



One of my first configuration in this forum was to ignore some members ( 500 and .... )

Lying is their religion ....


----------



## 500

Another thermobaric unguided bomb ODAB-500 dropped on populated city (Binnish) which failed to explode:






These degenerates talk about ISIS after doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

RoadRunner401 said:


> @500 is a ISIS supporter and clearly upset that terrorist are losing in Syria and other places, I get that , but what I don't get is why are you people responding to him and letting him derail the thread.



Usually people ignore him. It's like a couple of people sitting around having some coffee and talking, and some little midget comes around and keeps poking every with a stick and shouting randomly, "KHOMENISTS!! STARVING!! SHIAS!!! ASSADISTS!!! ARGHHH"

They keep ignoring him, but eventually someone gets annoyed and responds. People are after all human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> There is no any evidence for that.
> 
> 
> DU is just journo rubbish. Thats why no any convention ban them.
> 
> 
> Assadist logic: if u expose Assad crimes, u are ISIS supporter. Get lost clown.




DU is nothing? It's Uranium! Many people that have worked with DU, such as tankers or people that come in contact with DU rounds have complained of illnesses. Countries like Russia store their DU and would only use it as a last resort due to the hazards it creates especially when tanks or DU rounds burn.

As for your claimes about Chechnya. 20% of Chechnya is forest and much of the fighting took place in Dagestan which is mostly rural Mountain region about 2.5 times the size of Israel. It's laughable that you also mention the population of Chechnya as if that has any relevance, much of the fighting in the Chechen war was done in Dagestan as I said before. Many of the fighters were Chechen from other parts of Russia, and thousands others were from Dagestan and ingushetia, and former Soviet Republics, there was also about 700 Arabs in the war with many Arab commanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Usually people ignore him. It's like a couple of people sitting around having some coffee and talking, and some little midget comes around and keeps poking every with a stick and shouting randomly, "KHOMENISTS!! STARVING!! SHIAS!!! ASSADISTS!!! ARGHHH"
> 
> They keep ignoring him, but eventually someone gets annoyed and responds. People are after all human.


1) While ur friend post crap, I post confirmed by UN reports and footage facts.
2) I dont say Shias. Its ur buddy Assad and Khamenai who want to turn a rebellion against corrupt dictator into a sectarian war. Unfortunately they largely succeed.
3) I use "Khamenaist" because I dont want to use Iranian. Iranian people are not responsible for Khamenai regime crimes.


----------



## 500

Soleimani's selfie kills another sectarian terrorist:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tanker88

*Syrian Army says it downed an Israeli drone and a jet, Israel denies*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...ned-an-israeli-drone-and-a-jet-israel-denies/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TWB Media

*Syrian war has not only devastated the Arab world, it has also created fault lines around the globe that will decide the future of the entire world.*


----------



## 50cent

Tanker88 said:


> *Syrian Army says it downed an Israeli drone and a jet, Israel denies*
> 
> http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...ned-an-israeli-drone-and-a-jet-israel-denies/


Israeli warplanes are not easy piece they have most advanced electronic jamming system only can be intercepted by a plane


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> There is no any evidence for that.
> 
> 
> DU is just journo rubbish. Thats why no any convention ban them.
> 
> 
> Assadist logic: if u expose Assad crimes, u are ISIS supporter. Get lost clown.



Yes DU is rubbish and doesn't cause any damage it's labeled toxic just for fun, neither does Zyklon B hurt anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Madali said:


> Usually people ignore him. It's like a couple of people sitting around having some coffee and talking, and some little midget comes around and keeps poking every with a stick and shouting randomly, "KHOMENISTS!! STARVING!! SHIAS!!! ASSADISTS!!! ARGHHH"
> 
> They keep ignoring him, but eventually someone gets annoyed and responds. People are after all human.



Put him on ignore list, problem solved, every time I click on this thread, all I see is him spreading Terrorist agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

I'm gonna put the ignoramus on the ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Yes DU is rubbish and doesn't cause any damage it's labeled toxic just for fun, neither does Zyklon B hurt anyone.


There is no any ban on DU weapons, nor any conclusive research on its harm. Just journo stories.

On the other hand unguided bombs in populated areas is a war crime. And incendiary bomb is double war crime.


----------



## Rukarl

@Icarus

Brother, this zionist hasbara with his desperate pro terrorist nonesense has wasted enough space in this thread. It seems this hasbara troll is paid solely to spread terrorist & zionist propaganda. Could you do something about him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> There is no any ban on DU weapons, nor any conclusive research on its harm. Just journo stories.



Inhaling depleted uranium particles is very damaging to the body, there is research on that actually, scientific articles aren't posted with titles which you will find just like that. Should I waste time on quoting and pasting here? Nah.

Scientific articles aren't written to convince congress or a CEO, they won't lay it out in 'non-technical' words so that everyone will understand it, that's not the point of such scientific articles. Laying it out in non-technical words is what is done in journalist articles so that you can read them. You wouldn't understand what scientific articles go on about if it isn't your field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Inhaling depleted uranium particles is very damaging to the body, there is research on that actually, scientific articles aren't posted with titles which you will find just like that. Should I waste time on quoting and pasting here? Nah.
> 
> Scientific articles aren't written to convince congress or a CEO, they won't lay it out in 'non-technical' words so that everyone will understand it, that's not the point of such scientific articles. Laying it out in non-technical words is what is done in journalist articles so that you can read them. You wouldn't understand what scientific articles go on about if it isn't your field.



*Studies indicating negligible effects*


Studies in 2005 and earlier have concluded that DU ammunition has no measurable detrimental health effects.

A 1999 literature review conducted by the Rand Corporation stated: "No evidence is documented in the literature of cancer or any other negative health effect related to the radiation received from exposure to depleted or natural uranium, whether inhaled or ingested, even at very high doses,"[148] and a RAND report authored by the U.S. Defense department undersecretary charged with evaluating DU hazards considered the debate to be more political than scientific.[149]

A 2001 oncology study concluded that "the present scientific consensus is that DU exposure to humans, in locations where DU ammunition was deployed, is very unlikely to give rise to cancer induction".[150] Former NATO Secretary General Lord Robertson stated in 2001 that "the existing medical consensus is clear. The hazard from depleted uranium is both very limited, and limited to very specific circumstances".[151]

A 2002 study from the Australian defense ministry concluded that "there has been no established increase in mortality or morbidity in workers exposed to uranium in uranium processing industries... studies of Gulf War veterans show that, in those who have retained fragments of depleted uranium following combat related injury, it has been possible to detect elevated urinary uranium levels, but no kidney toxicity or other adverse health effects related to depleted uranium after a decade of follow-up."[152] Pier Roberto Danesi, then-director of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Seibersdorf +Laboratory, stated in 2002 that "There is a consensus now that DU does not represent a health threat".[153]

*The IAEA reported in 2003 that, "based on credible scientific evidence, there is no proven link between DU exposure and increases in human cancers or other significant health or environmental impacts,"* although "Like other heavy metals, DU is potentially poisonous. In sufficient amounts, if DU is ingested or inhaled it can be harmful because of its chemical toxicity. High concentration could cause kidney damage." The IAEA concluded that, while depleted uranium is a potential carcinogen, there is no evidence that it has been carcinogenic in humans.[154]

A 2005 study by Sandia National Laboratories' Al Marshall used mathematical models to analyze potential health effects associated with accidental exposure to depleted uranium during the 1991 Gulf War. Marshall's study concluded that the reports of cancer risks from DU exposure are not supported by his analysis nor by veteran medical statistics. Marshall also examined possible genetic effects due to radiation from depleted uranium.[155] Chemical effects, including potential reproductive issues, associated with depleted uranium exposure were discussed in some detail in a subsequent journal paper.[156]

=======================================


Basically all DU talk is pure rubbish. Pro Assad guys are majority here but that does not make u right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> *Studies indicating negligible effects*
> 
> 
> Studies in 2005 and earlier have concluded that DU ammunition has no measurable detrimental health effects.
> 
> A 1999 literature review conducted by the Rand Corporation stated: "No evidence is documented in the literature of cancer or any other negative health effect related to the radiation received from exposure to depleted or natural uranium, whether inhaled or ingested, even at very high doses,"[148] and a RAND report authored by the U.S. Defense department undersecretary charged with evaluating DU hazards considered the debate to be more political than scientific.[149]
> 
> A 2001 oncology study concluded that "the present scientific consensus is that DU exposure to humans, in locations where DU ammunition was deployed, is very unlikely to give rise to cancer induction".[150] Former NATO Secretary General Lord Robertson stated in 2001 that "the existing medical consensus is clear. The hazard from depleted uranium is both very limited, and limited to very specific circumstances".[151]
> 
> A 2002 study from the Australian defense ministry concluded that "there has been no established increase in mortality or morbidity in workers exposed to uranium in uranium processing industries... studies of Gulf War veterans show that, in those who have retained fragments of depleted uranium following combat related injury, it has been possible to detect elevated urinary uranium levels, but no kidney toxicity or other adverse health effects related to depleted uranium after a decade of follow-up."[152] Pier Roberto Danesi, then-director of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Seibersdorf +Laboratory, stated in 2002 that "There is a consensus now that DU does not represent a health threat".[153]
> 
> *The IAEA reported in 2003 that, "based on credible scientific evidence, there is no proven link between DU exposure and increases in human cancers or other significant health or environmental impacts,"* although "Like other heavy metals, DU is potentially poisonous. In sufficient amounts, if DU is ingested or inhaled it can be harmful because of its chemical toxicity. High concentration could cause kidney damage." The IAEA concluded that, while depleted uranium is a potential carcinogen, there is no evidence that it has been carcinogenic in humans.[154]
> 
> A 2005 study by Sandia National Laboratories' Al Marshall used mathematical models to analyze potential health effects associated with accidental exposure to depleted uranium during the 1991 Gulf War. Marshall's study concluded that the reports of cancer risks from DU exposure are not supported by his analysis nor by veteran medical statistics. Marshall also examined possible genetic effects due to radiation from depleted uranium.[155] Chemical effects, including potential reproductive issues, associated with depleted uranium exposure were discussed in some detail in a subsequent journal paper.[156]
> 
> =======================================
> 
> 
> Basically all DU talk is pure rubbish.



You went to wiki and copied the reports that state DU causes no damage ignoring the reports that state it does cause damage, the sources are mostly if not all linked to governments/organisations who have approved the wars where DU was used.


*Your first quote ends with.*



> *and a RAND report authored by the U.S. Defense department undersecretary charged with evaluating DU hazards considered the debate to be more political than scientific.*



A company which was part of the army air force conducting a 'study' for political reasons, like I said in the previous post non technical explanations to convince congress. Given the history of lies in American politics to push through measures we can render all of that biased.

*2nd quote* is from a NATO press conference, an organisation dominated by the same US which initiates wars based on lies.

*3rd quote *is from the Australian defense ministry, another biased source. *The ministry said that DU has no relation to kidney toxicity, only to hear the opposite from the IAEA below.*

*



It has been possible to detect elevated urinary uranium levels, but no kidney toxicity or other adverse health effects related to depleted uranium after a decade of follow-up."[152]

Click to expand...

*
*4th quote.

IAEA says that high concentration causes kidney damage.*


> The IAEA reported in 2003 that, "based on credible scientific evidence, there is no proven link between DU exposure and increases in human cancers or other significant health or environmental impacts," although "Like other heavy metals, DU is potentially poisonous. In sufficient amounts, if DU is ingested or inhaled it can be harmful because of its chemical toxicity.* High concentration could cause kidney damage."*



Reports from a decade ago are obsolete, nowadays we see the effects of DU usage in area's that are inhabited by civillians. Countless video's of birth defects in kids that interestingly surface *only from certain towns/area's where DU was used. *Recently there are reports of damage in baby teeth of Iraqi children. Whether direct or indirect, damage remains damage, the cause for this is DU in this case.

*Here's a new recent scientific article on DU's effect on baby teeth.*

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10661-016-5491-0#CR22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Syrians hang like sheep by ISIS on Eid.

Truly disgusting creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boca120879

yes i agree. majority is not always right


----------



## notorious_eagle

Shame, such a beautiful country destroyed. It will take decades for Syria to rebuild to even achieve a semblance of what it looked like. I hope the Jihadis are happy with their new found freedom under the likes of ISIS and Al Nusra. Such a beautiful country destroyed.

http://petapixel.com/2016/08/02/26-photos-show-war-changed-syria/

In other news, ISIS celebrates Eid in Syria by slaughtering 19 Syrians like sheep. Warning, its very graphic. 

http://www.iraqinews.com/arab-world-news/isis-celebrates-eid-by-slaughtering-19-syrians-like-sheep/


----------



## bsruzm

notorious_eagle said:


> Shame, such a beautiful country destroyed. It will take decades for Syria to rebuild to even achieve a semblance of what it looked like. I hope the Jihadis are happy with their new found freedom under the likes of ISIS and Al Nusra. Such a beautiful country destroyed.
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2016/08/02/26-photos-show-war-changed-syria/


I don't see any sincerity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

These Syrians killed many Ottomans, I am glad to see them suffer today.
ALLAH ALWAYS PUNISHES THE EVIL AT THE END.


----------



## Rukarl

Ottoman123 said:


> These Syrians killed many Ottomans, I am glad to see them suffer today.
> ALLAH ALWAYS PUNISHES THE EVIL AT THE END.



It seems Allah punished you turks as well with the countless terrorist attacks in turkey. Perhaps punishment for supporting ISIS in the past till they bite you in the face and now are continuing supporting more terrorists i.e FSA.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Shame, such a beautiful country destroyed. It will take decades for Syria to rebuild to even achieve a semblance of what it looked like. I hope the Jihadis are happy with their new found freedom under the likes of ISIS and Al Nusra. Such a beautiful country destroyed.
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2016/08/02/26-photos-show-war-changed-syria/
> 
> In other news, ISIS celebrates Eid in Syria by slaughtering 19 Syrians like sheep. Warning, its very graphic.
> 
> http://www.iraqinews.com/arab-world-news/isis-celebrates-eid-by-slaughtering-19-syrians-like-sheep/


Syria is destroyed by Assad and his allies.

Daraya in 2011:






Daraya today:







Assad or we will burn the country. Moto of Assadists:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Syria is destroyed by Assad and his allies.



Destroyed by your terrorists buddies such as ISIS. Irony is a zionist is talking about destruction when you have actively occupied Palestine for years and committed genocide. No one is a bigger terrorist than your apartheid state.

Don't you have Palestinian organs to be harvesting?



Ottoman123 said:


> Burn in hell you Shia.



@Irfan Baloch Takfiri terrorist alert bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Destroyed by your terrorists buddies such as ISIS.


There were no any ISIS in Daraya. It was barrel bombed by ur scum.



> Irony is a zionist is talking about destruction when you have actively occupied Palestine for years and committed genocide. No one is a bigger terrorist than your apartheid state.


Irony that Palestinian population is growing faster than Iranian. While Syria is being murdered and ethnically cleansed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> There were no any ISIS in Daraya. It was barrel bombed by ur scum.



ISIS/FSA/Al nusra are all terrorists like your zionists. No difference. Killing terrorists is a must.



> Irony that Palestinian population is growing faster than Iranian. While Syria is being murdered and ethnically cleansed.



Their population is growing and yet their lands are shrinking. 
Your fake apartheid state is based on occupying lands. Whether their population reaches 1 billion, it will not change that fact.



Attila the Hun said:


> Iranian Kurds are terrorist, this is in your soul. why deny it my friend? We are being punished for letting you disgusting people into our HOMELANDS, that we built.
> Look at you, calling me a MONGOL. I bet you look more mongolic than I do. HAHA
> Do you not like Mongoloids now huh Sand monkey???



@waz Calling a race of people terrorists.


----------



## Rukarl

Attila the Hun said:


> Iranians you are terrorists like your Kurdish cousins. You have no right to talk. LOL



whatever you say suicide troll. My turk friend, no one is more of a terrorists than those FSA you support and the ISIS you did (and may still) support.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> ISIS/FSA/Al nusra are all terrorists like your zionists. No difference. Killing terrorists is a must.
> 
> Their population is growing and yet their lands are shrinking.


On contrary. Israel is first state in history that gave wide autonomy to Palestinians. They never had it before.



> Your fake apartheid state is based on occupying lands. Whether their population reaches 1 billion, it will not change that fact.


My state supported you when you were attacked by Saddam and saved many thousands lives to ur people.

In same time Palestinians u love so much supported Saddam:


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> On contrary. Israel is first state in history that gave wide autonomy to Palestinians. They never had it before.



So you occupy their territory and then grant them autonomy. 
Your fake state is just base purely on occupying their lands:






And you continue to steal more:


*Israel’s West Bank land grabs biggest in decades*
https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/charlotte-silver/israels-west-bank-land-grabs-biggest-decades



> My state supported you when you were attacked by Saddam and saved many thousands lives to ur people.
> 
> In same time Palestinians u love so much supported Saddam:



So basically, here's the gist of this hasbara's comment. They supported Saddam so don't mention our occupation and the fact we are an apartheid state. 

It does not matter of some Palestinians fought for Saddam or if they all did. It does not change the fact you are an apartheid state based on occupation of Palestinian land and genocide.


----------



## Attila the Hun

Rukarl said:


> So you occupy their territory and then grant them autonomy.
> Your fake state is just base purely on occupying their lands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you continue to steal more:
> 
> 
> *Israel’s West Bank land grabs biggest in decades*
> https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/charlotte-silver/israels-west-bank-land-grabs-biggest-decades
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, here's the gist of this hasbara's comment. They supported Saddam so don't mention our occupation and the fact we are an apartheid state.
> 
> It does not matter of some Palestinians fought for Saddam or if they all did. It does not change the fact you are an apartheid state based on occupation of Palestinian land and genocide.



Says the "American" . Why are you ashamed to show your Iranian flag???


----------



## Rukarl

Attila the Hun said:


> Says the "American" . Why are you ashamed to show your Iranian flag???



So an ethnic Iranian cannot be born in the US 
None is hiding any flag. My avatar makes it more than clear I am of Iranian decent.

Anyway, keep blabbering till you get banned.


----------



## Rukarl

Attila the Hun said:


> Whatever you say you Shia terrorist.



Terrorists are your beloved ISIS and FSA/Al nusra etc and It seems you're gagging to join them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Atheist Turk

Rukarl said:


> Terrorists are your beloved ISIS and FSA/Al nusra etc and It seems you're gagging to join them.


Our biggest concerns are Kurdish PKK terrorists. How is that so hard to understand.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> So you occupy their territory and then grant them autonomy.
> Your fake state is just base purely on occupying their lands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you continue to steal more:



This false map is just lame propaganda of ur Palestinian masters. Here the real one:










> It does not matter of some Palestinians fought for Saddam or if they all did. It does not change the fact you are an apartheid state based on occupation of Palestinian land and genocide.


Israel saved ur people while Palestinians killed ur people. Yet u kiss their butts and hate Israel because u are their slave.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> This false map is just lame propaganda of ur Palestinian masters. Here the real one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 334719





Even this "authentic" map shows you're occupying vast majority of their lands. What an epic fail



> Israel saved ur people while Palestinians killed ur people. Yet u kiss their butts and hate Israel because u are their slave.



Yes, Iran is Palestine's slave  Great deduction hasbara. 
You're desperately trying to divert the fact you're an apartheid state occupying and committing genocide.
It does not matter how many Palestinians helped saddam. That does not change the fact you're a terrorist state based on terrorising Palestinians and land occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

Syrians will regret sending terrorists to Turkey for 40-years. Their time has finally come to suffer in hell.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Even this "authentic" map shows you're occupying vast majority of their lands. What an epic fail


We cant occupy any of "their" lands because it was never their on first place.



> Yes, Iran is Palestine's slave  Great deduction hasbara.
> You're desperately trying to divert the fact you're an apartheid state occupying and committing genocide.
> It does not matter how many Palestinians helped saddam. That does not change the fact you're a terrorist state based on terrorising Palestinians and land occupation.


Yes you are their slave. 
1) They killed u.
2) U give them billions, while millions of ur people are in terrible poverty.
3) U repeat their dumb propaganda.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> We cant occupy any of "their" lands because it was never their on first place.



No of course you do not occupy their lands, maybe Palestinians don't even exist in your mind  we can see how you are not occupying anything here:








> 1) They killed u.
> 2) U give them billions, while millions of ur people are in terrible poverty.
> 3) U repeat their dumb propaganda.




1)Some of them fought for Iraq, by your logic Iran is also the slave of the shi'ite militias in Iraq today because Iraqis fought against Iran 

2) we give them millions so they can fight off parasites called zionists.
3)The only propaganda is made by hasbara zionists here. The truth here is you are occupying Palestinians lands and committing genocide and you continue to occupy more of their lands like parasites.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> No of course you do not occupy their lands, maybe Palestinians don't even exist in your mind  we can see how you are not occupying anything here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)Some of them fought for Iraq, by your logic Iran is also the slave of the shi'ite militias in Iraq today because Iraqis fought against Iran
> 
> 2) we give them millions so they can fight off parasites called zionists.
> 3)The only propaganda is made by hasbara zionists here. The truth here is you are occupying Palestinians lands and committing genocide and you continue to occupy more of their lands like parasites.


1) You repeat lies of your Palestinian masters after I debunked them.
2) There never was any Palestinian entity. First country in history which gave them lands for self rule was Israel.
3) Shiite militias in Iraq did not kill u and they just follow ur orders, while Palestinians constantly betray u.
4) You gave them billions to kill some Israeli kids while ur own kids live in terrible poverty.
5) And again genocide lies. Under Israeli rule both population and life expectancy of Palestinians was rapidly growing.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> 1) You repeat lies of your Palestinian masters after I debunked them.
> 2) There never was any Palestinian entity. First country in history which gave them lands for self rule was Israel.
> 3) Shiite militias in Iraq did not kill u and they just follow ur orders, while Palestinians constantly betray u.
> 4) You gave them billions to kill some Israeli kids while ur own kids live in terrible poverty.
> 5) And again genocide lies. Under Israeli rule both population and life expectancy of Palestinians was rapidly growing.



1) Only lies here are made by hasbara zionists like you.
2) Those were Palestinians lands whether your recognise them or not and you're occupying them.
3) And neither did all Palestinians kill Iran but a few. I am just showing how ridiculous your logic is. If Iran giving money to Palestinians when a few of Iran fought Iran makes us their slaves, then Iran must be much more of a slave to Iraqis given how Iraqis fought Iran. You are very weak troll dude. Your fake state should find better hasbara troll to pay to come online and spread propaganda.
4)Money was given to fight your occupation and genocide. Poverty exists everywhere.
5) life expectancy grows but they lose more and more of their lands:

https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/charlotte-silver/israels-west-bank-land-grabs-biggest-decades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

At least 62 Syrian soldiers killed by US Coalition airstrikes.

Sorry folk I don't know how to put link. I'm on my cell phone and news was on European News.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Aryzin said:


> At least 62 Syrian soldiers killed by US Coalition airstrikes.
> 
> Sorry folk I don't know how to put link. I'm on my cell phone and news was on European News.




Major news outlets carrying this news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryzin

France 24 reported 30 Syrian soldiers were killed in strike. Not sure if it was a mistake or deliberate attack yet.

I am curious if Russian Federation soldiers were in the area.


----------



## Glass

80 now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

Anyone know location of strikes? It may derail truce and aid flow to besieged areas.


----------



## Serpentine

US bombed an important Syrian Army position, kiling nearly 80 soldiers in Deir al-Zoor. In an hour, ISIS launched an attack and captured that area. Let's see whether piss activists and fanboys on internet will publish articles on how US is effectively acting as ISIS's airforce just like how they did when Russia started bombing Nusra terrorists.

Important to note that US had never managed to kill 80 ISIS terrorists in an airstrike, yet in a 'mistake', they killed 80 Syrian soldiers who have made Deir al-Zoor biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria for 4 years, directly and effectively helping ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*U.S. admits carrying out airstrike that killed 60 Syrian soldiers*

ISTANBUL — The Pentagon said Saturday it had halted an airstrike over Syria after Russia and the Syrian government accused U.S. warplanes of responsibility for killing 60 Syrian soldiers.

In a statement, the U.S. military’s Central Command admitted it had been carrying out a strike against a suspected Islamic State position in the eastern province of Deir al-Zour, but said it called off the assault after Russia said it was Syrian army positions that were being attacked, and not the Islamic State.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...abf5d6-7d03-11e6-8064-c1ddc8a724bb_story.html


----------



## f1000n

That ceasefire has just gone to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Perfect opportunity to put away the cease fire since ISIS's big daddy, US, violated it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Perfect opportunity to put away the cease fire since ISIS's big daddy, US, violated it.


ISIS never was a part of cease fire.

Well as for a strike, its very easy to mix up Syrian Baath (Assadists) and Iraqi Baath (ISIS) both are just different brands of same shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> ISIS never was a part of cease fire.
> 
> Well as for a strike, its very easy to mix up Syrian Baath (Assadists) and Iraqi Baath (ISIS) both are just different brands of same shyt.



People don't think several times before they make a statement anymore, and instead pump out lazy rhetoric which is contributing to increasing ignorance around the world. 

Anyway, the attack does appear deliberate, I'm not going to speculate on purpose of action. Let's wait for some briefings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

Serpentine said:


> US bombed an important Syrian Army position, kiling nearly 80 soldiers in Deir al-Zoor. In an hour, ISIS launched an attack and captured that area. Let's see whether piss activists and fanboys on internet will publish articles on how US is effectively acting as ISIS's airforce just like how they did when Russia started bombing Nusra terrorists.
> 
> Important to note that US had never managed to kill 80 ISIS terrorists in an airstrike, yet in a 'mistake', they killed 80 Syrian soldiers who have made Deir al-Zoor biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria for 4 years, directly and effectively helping ISIS.



Good news. About damn time the yanks started targeting the real bad guys. These Asshead gangs are the ultimate scum them and whoever shamelessly support them.

@Serpentine Listen man, I'll be honest with you, You seem one of the few reasonable Iranians on this forum, and I respect your patriotism to your country, I really do. However to support your country's good actions is one thing but to blindly back the bad actions of your leaders even though deep inside you know it's wrong that I find hard to respect. And in the age of the Internet the truth is hard to hide no matter how much propaganda goes against it. So I urge you to reconsider your stance for your own sake when you meet your maker in the day of judgement because he'll ask you about every word you type here and every justification you try to put in support of your leaders wrong doings, at least if you find it hard to speak up against them then the minimum thing you can do is to be neutral. I know what I've asked you to do is kinda weird but I did it anyways cuz I actually can see the good in you brother, and you must know that you won't be a "traitor" for doing that rather a hero for saying and doing what's right regardless of anything. And by god if my country Saudi Arabia and my leaders did what yours are doing I'll be the first to speak up against it cuz I put what's "right" above my nationalism, sect and even blood.

God bless and take your time to think of what I said.


----------



## Falcon29

الأعرابي said:


> Good news. About damn time the yanks started targeting the real bad guys. These Asshead gangs are the ultimate scum them and whoever shamelessly support them.
> 
> @Serpentine Listen man, I'll be honest with you, You seem one of the few reasonable Iranian on this forum, and I respect your patriotism to your country, I really do. However to support your country's good actions is one thing but to blindly back the bad actions of your leaders even though deep inside you know it's wrong that I find hard to respect. And in the age of the Internet the truth is hard to hide no matter how much propaganda goes against it. So I urge you to reconsider your stance for your own sake when you meet your maker because he'll ask about every word you type in support of your leaders of wrong doings, at least if you find it hard to speak up against them then the minimum this is to be neutral. I know what I've ask s you to do is kinda weird but I did it anyways cuz I actually can see the good in you brother. And by god if my country Saudi Arabia and my leaders did what you're doing I'll be the first to speak up against it cuz I put what's "right" above my nationality, sect and even blood. God bless and take your time to think of what I said.



If you're the guy you make yourself out to be, I have one statement/question for you .... :

?إذن هاذيهي الفتنة الدهمياء الموعودة فا لماذا تلبسها


----------



## الأعرابي

Falcon29 said:


> If you're the guy you make yourself out to be, I have one statement/question for you .... :
> 
> ?إذن هاذيهي الفتنة الدهمياء الموعودة فا لماذا تلبسها



I'm sorry bro, couldn't understand your point.

ماهي الفتنة التي لبستها؟


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Well as for a strike, its very easy to mix up Syrian Baath (Assadists) and Iraqi Baath (ISIS) both are just different brands of same shyt.



Well since Zionists, Nazis, ISIS and Nusra terrorists are also basically the same 'shyt' as you claimed, one of which is extinct by now, hopefully all of them will eventually have the same fate and get mistaken and bombed to oblivion by 'mistake'.



الأعرابي said:


> @Serpentine Listen man, I'll be honest with you, You seem one of the few reasonable Iranians on this forum, and I respect your patriotism to your country, I really do. However to support your country's good actions is one thing but to blindly back the bad actions of your leaders even though deep inside you know it's wrong that I find hard to respect. And in the age of the Internet the truth is hard to hide no matter how much propaganda goes against it. So I urge you to reconsider your stance for your own sake when you meet your maker in the day of judgement because he'll ask you about every word you type here and every justification you try to put in support of your leaders wrong doings, at least if you find it hard to speak up against them then the minimum thing you can do is to be neutral. I know what I've asked you to do is kinda weird but I did it anyways cuz I actually can see the good in you brother, and you must know that you won't be a "traitor" for doing that rather a hero for saying and doing what's right regardless of anything. And by god if my country Saudi Arabia and my leaders did what yours are doing I'll be the first to speak up against it cuz I put what's "right" above my nationalism, sect and even blood.
> 
> God bless and take your time to think of what I said.



I think I have had this discussion with many people on this forum for years. You are asking me to 'reconsider' my position while just above that, you said:



> Good news. About damn time the yanks started targeting the real bad guys. These Asshead gangs are the ultimate scum them and whoever shamelessly support them.



Thousands of SAA troops in Deir al-Zoor, for years, isolated from rest of Syria, have been fighting ISIS, the worst scums on planet earth and here you just cheered on their death, using basically all the political/religious bias you had against them without thinking what those specific group soldiers have done in 4 years in Deir al-Zoor. Do you really think I can be moved by your post asking me to reconsider my position when you are acting like this yourself?

And besides that, you have been cheering on and defending every single Saudi atrocity in Yemen (at least I don't support or defend civilian casualties in Syria by either side and don't cheer for that). Have you ever thought of reconsidering your own position too?

ME is a shithole because everyone thinks they are entitled to kill civilians. I wish for nothing but seeing Syrian, Yemen wars end with fair compromises on all sides, but that doesn't mean I can totally reconsider my position while you (or people like you) still think you are 100% right. That just won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Well since Zionists, Nazis, ISIS and Nusra terrorists are also basically the same 'shyt' as you claimed, one of which is extinct by now, hopefully all of them will eventually have the same fate and get mistaken and bombed to oblivion by 'mistake'.


1) Nazis are Assad allies:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_Social_Nationalist_Party

2) ISIS is Iraqi Baath. Baath is what u support.
http://img.washingtonpost.com/rf/im...2015/04/05/Foreign/Graphics/isisbaath-wv2.jpg

3) Nusra is militant Salafi group.

None of these 3 has whatsoever connection to Zionism.



> Thousands of SAA troops in Deir al-Zoor, for years, isolated from rest of Syria, have been fighting ISIS, the worst scums on planet earth and here you just cheered on their death,


Cholera fighting bubonic plague.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

Boy these Yankee f**king c*nts never cease to shock me.

May they rot in this world and the next for their deliberate deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Metanoia said:


> Boy these Yankee f**king c*nts never cease to shock me.
> 
> May they rot in this world and the next for their deliberate deeds.




We should go easy on them, the super professional US Air Force just happenes to alway hit the wrong targets by accident. Meanwhile the armature Russians have yet to hit any Kurdish, American or pro government forces.

This is either sheer incopedence or likely deliberate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> US bombed an important Syrian Army position, kiling nearly 80 soldiers in Deir al-Zoor. In an hour, ISIS launched an attack and captured that area. Let's see whether piss activists and fanboys on internet will publish articles on how US is effectively acting as ISIS's airforce just like how they did when Russia started bombing Nusra terrorists.
> 
> Important to note that US had never managed to kill 80 ISIS terrorists in an airstrike, yet in a 'mistake', they killed 80 Syrian soldiers who have made Deir al-Zoor biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria for 4 years, directly and effectively helping ISIS.



There has to be reply to this crime

I salute the martyrs they the SAA was fighting to keep the world safe and Syria

This is deliberate act of mass murder and terrorism and direct help to terrorists

My condolence to the family of martyrs and RIP

Wish the wounded get well soon and return to duty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

الأعرابي said:


> Good news. About damn time the yanks started targeting the real bad guys. These Asshead gangs are the ultimate scum them and whoever shamelessly support them.
> 
> @Serpentine Listen man, I'll be honest with you, You seem one of the few reasonable Iranians on this forum, and I respect your patriotism to your country, I really do. However to support your country's good actions is one thing but to blindly back the bad actions of your leaders even though deep inside you know it's wrong that I find hard to respect. And in the age of the Internet the truth is hard to hide no matter how much propaganda goes against it. So I urge you to reconsider your stance for your own sake when you meet your maker in the day of judgement because he'll ask you about every word you type here and every justification you try to put in support of your leaders wrong doings, at least if you find it hard to speak up against them then the minimum thing you can do is to be neutral. I know what I've asked you to do is kinda weird but I did it anyways cuz I actually can see the good in you brother, and you must know that you won't be a "traitor" for doing that rather a hero for saying and doing what's right regardless of anything. And by god if my country Saudi Arabia and my leaders did what yours are doing I'll be the first to speak up against it cuz I put what's "right" above my nationalism, sect and even blood.
> 
> God bless and take your time to think of what I said.


*
I think the US is now eager to prove to the Turks that they mean business when they talk about fighting assad's terrorism. They want to bring down the anger and frustration on the part of the Turks because Turkey seems to have given up on her US ally.*



bdslph said:


> There has to be reply to this crime
> 
> I salute the martyrs they the SAA was fighting to keep the world safe and Syria
> 
> This is deliberate act of mass murder and terrorism and direct help to terrorists
> 
> My condolence to the family of martyrs and RIP
> 
> Wish the wounded get well soon and return to duty



*Wait for further news of the event, it's not clear who the assadists were up against. Daesh and the assad regime aren't really that different, they commit genocide for whatever they believe in.*


----------



## victor07

*Now we know how ISIS headquarters look like.*







*I.S.I.S. Air Force*




*Today the ISIS Air Force is officially established*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CrimsonFury

Well looks like Kerry wasn't fucking around when he said "our patience is running out " a few months ago. Interesting !


----------



## Attila the Hun

ISIS defeated yet?? LOL


----------



## 500

USA and Russia made some 20,000 air strikes in favor of Assadists. And they cry like babies about 1 error strike by US


Attila the Hun said:


> ISIS defeated yet?? LOL


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> USA and Russia made some 20,000 air strikes in favor of Assadists. And they cry like babies about *1 error strike* by US



the US was always protecting and arming ISIS, as do the turkey, the jordan, ksa, qatar and kuweit..and the sad thing among everything that Obama is doing was copying the modus operandi of nathanyahu..kill..let it cool...apologise..
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1313150385361878





And this today in the most moral army of the world...*






I am sure it was an error too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rukarl said:


> Perfect opportunity to put away the cease fire since ISIS's big daddy, US, violated it.


looks like Americans have joined Saudis and Israelis in providing direct air support. ISIS guys moved in immediately after the air strikes that were premeditated and intentional like all those weapon drops by the Americans that are then shown by the Daesh cannibals in the videos

by the way .. t. the snakes and scorpion Daesh has thanked by some stabbing incidents in America
its a given that whenever Daesh will be in danger.. their creators will come to help them.


might is right rules the day. morality and humanity has been molested and butchered by the cabal of the west and their Arab allies when it comes to middle east.



500 said:


> USA and Russia made some 20,000 air strikes in favor of Assadists. And they cry like babies about 1 error strike by US
> 
> View attachment 335614


you seem to be enjoying the failure of those fighting Daesh.
are you also smug about the attacks in main land America where they shoot and stab and announce their allegiance to Daesh? after all your think tanks consider Daesh a useful tool so your smugness is understandable.



Ceylal said:


> the US was always protecting and arming ISIS, as do the turkey, the jordan, ksa, qatar and kuweit..and the sad thing among everything that Obama is doing was copying the modus operandi of nathanyahu..kill..let it cool...apologise..
> 
> *
> And this today in the most moral army of the world...*
> 
> View attachment 335645
> 
> 
> I am sure it was an error too.


what is the second picture about?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Funny how the US "accidentally" attacked them when they were besieged by Isis. The US ambassadors speech was disgusting blaming everything on Russia and trying to shift the focus on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Irfan Baloch said:


> what is the *second picture* about?


A Palestinian assassinated in his field for being a palestinian with the most moral army celebrating by taking a selfie. Nathanyahu will apologise and will tell the world..it was an error. The picture was a reply to 500, who like a tam tam resonate what it was said by the WH..an error..knowing well that it was deliberate, since they bombed them twice to finish the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> you seem to be enjoying the failure of those fighting Daesh.
> are you also smug about the attacks in main land America where they shoot and stab and announce their allegiance to Daesh? after all your think tanks consider Daesh a useful tool so your smugness is understandable.


1) Syrian Baath aka Assadists and Iraqi Baath aka ISIS are different brands of same shyt. Both Baath's should be eradicated.

2) Assadists terrorists killed Americans long before ISIS was even created.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Funny how the US "accidentally" attacked them when they were besieged by Isis. The US ambassadors speech was disgusting blaming everything on Russia and trying to shift the focus on them.


Funny that Russia destroyed oil plant of Assadists besieged by ISIS:
















http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=35.321796&lon=40.104507&z=18&m=b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ceylal said:


> A Palestinian assassinated in his field for being a palestinian with the most moral army celebrating by taking a selfie. Nathanyahu will apologise and will tell the world..it was an error. The picture was a reply to 500, who like a tam tam resonate what it was said by the WH..an error..knowing well that it was deliberate, since they bombed them twice to finish the job.


I think Daesh will send a thank you party to America soon.

and since it is a pet project of Israel and Saudis so it is never threatening or attacking them. but snake is a snake .. it will turn to its handlers soon. and I am waiting for it



Attila the Hun said:


> ISIS defeated yet?? LOL


such sarcasm only suits Saudis and Israelis who will never be attacked by ISIS.. but not from Turks who have seen worse terror in the recent past.
Inshallah ISIS will be defeated and it will be with the help of Turkey as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad ceasefire in Aleppo today:
















While Assad and Iranians are busy starving and bombing kids in Aleppo, rebels and Turkey captured 6 villages from ISIS today:









Irfan Baloch said:


> I think Daesh will send a thank you party to America soon.
> 
> and since it is a pet project of Israel and Saudis so it is never threatening or attacking them.


ISIS launched rockets at Israel from Gaza and Sinai.
They killed 3 Israelis in Istanbul attack.
They killed Jews in French Kosher supermarket attack.

How many attacks did ISIS against Iran?


----------



## AmirPatriot

500 said:


> How many attacks did ISIS against Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Rukarl said:


> So an ethnic Iranian cannot be born in the US
> None is hiding any flag. My avatar makes it more than clear I am of Iranian decent.
> 
> Anyway, keep blabbering till you get banned.



He is right to some extent. you should at least have an Iranian flag as well on your profile along with the American one. Many people who are not familiar with members here won't were from Iran tell you are originally from Iran(since you have Canadian and U.S FLAG.). Eventhough if they look at your comments, then it's obvious.


----------



## ptldM3

CrimsonFury said:


> Well looks like Kerry wasn't fucking around when he said "our patience is running out " a few months ago. Interesting !




And then they apologize and suspended their bombing in Syria while Samantha Powers threw a hissy fit that Russia called an emergency UN meeting over the incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> While Assad and Iranians are busy starving and bombing kids in Aleppo, rebels and Turkey captured 6 villages from ISIS today:



They didn't 'capture' them from ISIS, they basically entered villages that ISIS had emptied much earlier. Interesting that ISIS doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force used against SAA or Kurds in these areas, maybe they don't want much to fight their former allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Serpentine said:


> They didn't 'capture' them from ISIS, they basically entered villages that ISIS had emptied much earlier. Interesting that ISIS doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force used against SAA or Kurds in these areas, maybe they don't want much to fight their former allies.



Still going on about us being allies with isis? 
You should really start to try to understand what allies means. 
Just because our generals don't get killed on the battlefield doesn't mean that we are having a tea party. 
Other than that your post is simply childish 2 year old jibberish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> They didn't 'capture' them from ISIS, they basically entered villages that ISIS had emptied much earlier. Interesting that ISIS doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force used against SAA or Kurds in these areas, maybe they don't want much to fight their former allies.


Oh, so those fsa and Turkish tank casualties are not reported in the khomeini state propaganda media then? Interesting that isis doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force against Iran either?!

Iran's first objective was and is to make sure Assad doesn't fall, isis comes second or third. Correct me if i'm wrong, but for many months (lost count) isis' ground control in Syria looks pretty much the same? What have you guys been doing all the time? I think @500 had posted two maps of before and after Russian intervention showing Iranian and Russian support was ironically indeed not fighting isis at all, but the fsa, which like it or not has some legitimacy against Assad. Oh wait, how could i forget, you lot like to group every single Assad opposition under the category 'isis' to justify everything.

Talk about pretending to 'lead the fight' against isis, but on the ground your country is not taking much action against isis (see maps) as it just as much looking for its own interests, which is protecting Assad from foremost the fsa at all costs, right Serpi jan? Then you complain about others that ACTUALLY DO diminish isis' ground control in Syria


----------



## Serpentine

usernameless said:


> Oh, so those fsa and Turkish tank casualties are not reported in the khomeini state propaganda media then? Interesting that isis doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force against Iran either?!



How about you study a bit more about this war? Just go and read about how ISIS is fighting in Deir al-Zoor, Homs, Palmyria etc, comparing their resistance in northern Aleppo compared to these area is just a joke. 



usernameless said:


> Iran's first objective was and is to make sure Assad doesn't fall, isis comes second or third. Correct me if i'm wrong, but for many months (lost count) isis' ground control in Syria looks pretty much the same? What have you guys been doing all the time? I think @500 had posted two maps of before and after Russian intervention showing Iranian and Russian support was ironically indeed not fighting isis at all, but the fsa, which like it or not has some legitimacy against Assad. Oh wait, how could i forget, you lot like to group every single Assad opposition under the category 'isis' to justify everything.
> 
> Talk about pretending to 'lead the fight' against isis, but on the ground your country is not taking much action against isis (see maps) as it just as much looking for its own interests, which is protecting Assad from foremost the fsa at all costs, right Serpi jan? Then you complain about others that ACTUALLY DO diminish isis' ground control in Syria



I don't know about you, but for Iran, Nusra terrorists and ISIS terrorists are the same shit. And those who are allied to Nusra are no different either. Trying to legitimize AQ terrorists while only attacking ISIS does not work for us. Everyone hates ISIS and doesn't like them, but there is a dangerous trend of trying to portrait Nusra terrorists and allies as 'legitimate' opposition and that is exactly what we are fighting.


And again, yes, ISIS is putting up like 1/10th of its resistance compared to other areas. If you don't know that, then there is no need to be offended. I didn't say they don't resist at all, I said it's minimal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> How about you study a bit more about this war? Just go and read about how ISIS is fighting in Deir al-Zoor, Homs, Palmyria etc, comparing their resistance in northern Aleppo compared to these area is just a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but for Iran, Nusra terrorists and ISIS terrorists are the same shit. And those who are allied to Nusra are no different either. Trying to legitimize AQ terrorists while only attacking ISIS does not work for us. Everyone hates ISIS and doesn't like them, but there is a dangerous trend of trying to portrait Nusra terrorists and allies as 'legitimate' opposition and that is exactly what we are fighting.
> 
> 
> And again, yes, ISIS is putting up like 1/10th of its resistance compared to other areas. If you don't know that, then there is no need to be offended. I didn't say they don't resist at all, I said it's minimal.


You're basically confirming what i wrote. I didn't write isis doesnt fight, i wrote that Iran is mostly targeting the fsa. Look at the maps and you can see for yourself that isis' ground control is about the same for countless months. 

Is the fsa only nusra and AQ now??? Yet another sign how you take the extremist elements and brand the whole fsa with them.

Maybe because those small villages aren't worth a damn to lose manpower and material over to defend? Could be a trap to give us false hope of easy victory? We shall see how al-Bab will go, that's the critical part. If isis in al-Bab leave their weapons and get out the city, thus presenting the city to us on a golden plate, then it's worth to reconsider your words


----------



## T-Rex

usernameless said:


> You're basically confirming what i wrote. I didn't write isis doesnt fight, i wrote that Iran is mostly targeting the fsa. Look at the maps and you can see for yourself that isis' ground control is about the same for countless months.
> 
> Is the fsa only nusra and AQ now??? Yet another sign how you take the extremist elements and brand the whole fsa with them.
> 
> Maybe because those small villages aren't worth a damn to lose manpower and material over to defend? Could be a trap to give us false hope of easy victory? We shall see how al-Bab will go, that's the critical part. If isis in al-Bab leave their weapons and get out the city, thus presenting the city to us on a golden plate, then it's worth to reconsider your words


*
When are they going to go for Al Bab? I've been hearing it for a while.*


----------



## usernameless

T-Rex said:


> *When are they going to go for Al Bab? I've been hearing it for a while.*


The operation for al-Bab has started 2/3 days ago.


----------



## ptldM3

usernameless said:


> Oh, so those fsa and Turkish tank casualties are not reported in the khomeini state propaganda media then? Interesting that isis doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force against Iran either?!
> 
> Iran's first objective was and is to make sure Assad doesn't fall, isis comes second or third. Correct me if i'm wrong, but for many months (lost count) isis' ground control in Syria looks pretty much the same? What have you guys been doing all the time? I think @500 had posted two maps of before and after Russian intervention showing Iranian and Russian support was ironically indeed not fighting isis at all, but the fsa, which like it or not has some legitimacy against Assad. Oh wait, how could i forget, you lot like to group every single Assad opposition under the category 'isis' to justify everything.
> 
> Talk about pretending to 'lead the fight' against isis, but on the ground your country is not taking much action against isis (see maps) as it just as much looking for its own interests, which is protecting Assad from foremost the fsa at all costs, right Serpi jan? Then you complain about others that ACTUALLY DO diminish isis' ground control in Syria




You are very misinformed. Those maps you're talking, the ones with dots representing bombing raids, are not accurate whatsoever. Russia has conducted hundreds of bombing sorties over Deir al-zoir but those maps show just one dot. They are simplistics and do not represent the true extent of bombing. Russia also captured Palmyra using both air strikes and ground forces, in fact they helped capture a lot of territory leading up to Palmyra. They bombed Isis around the Quaris air base and much of the territory around it which Isis besieged for over 2 years, they have been conducting bombing raids over the Isis capital of Raqqa for almost a year, they bombed the way for advancing Syrian forces pushing on Raqqa province, ect they have also been bombing Isis and Nusra in western Syria (most people think that only the good terrorists operate in western Syria).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

usernameless said:


> The operation for al-Bab has started 2/3 days ago.


*
What's the progress so far? *


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> They didn't 'capture' them from ISIS, they basically entered villages that ISIS had emptied much earlier. Interesting that ISIS doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force used against SAA or Kurds in these areas, maybe they don't want much to fight their former allies.


ISIS is using their best arsenal (Kornet missiles) against Turks. They did not use such missiles for months against the Assadists.


----------



## usernameless

ptldM3 said:


> You are very misinformed. Those maps you're talking, the ones with dots representing bombing raids, are not accurate whatsoever. Russia has conducted hundreds of bombing sorties over Deir al-zoir but those maps show just one dot. They are simplistics and do not represent the true extent of bombing. Russia also captured Palmyra using both air strikes and ground forces, in fact they helped capture a lot of territory leading up to Palmyra. They bombed Isis around the Quaris air base and much of the territory around it which Isis besieged for over 2 years, they have been conducting bombing raids over the Isis capital of Raqqa for almost a year, they bombed the way for advancing Syrian forces pushing on Raqqa province, ect they have also been bombing Isis and Nusra in western Syria (most people think that only the good terrorists operate in western Syria).


I'm not talking about those maps with dots representing bombings. I'm using my phone now, but i'm talking about those maps that show the ground control of Syria (with red for Assad, yellow for ypg etc.). We can disagree to agree.


----------



## 500

Khamenai terrorists aka Assadists did not allow a single aid truck into besieged Aleppo. Thats despite Eid. Even Hitler did not starve his own towns.


----------



## Attila the Hun

500 said:


> Khamenai terrorists aka Assadists did not allow a single aid truck into besieged Aleppo. Thats despite Eid. Even Hitler did not starve his own towns.


Iranians are going to be punished soon for their destruction in Syria. Starving people is just wrong


----------



## CrimsonFury

ptldM3 said:


> And then they apologize and suspended their bombing in Syria while Samantha Powers threw a hissy fit that Russia called an emergency UN meeting over the incident.


I refuse to believe the most well equipped and experienced Air Force on the planet neutralized 60+ people by "mistake".


----------



## 500

CrimsonFury said:


> I refuse to believe the most well equipped and experienced Air Force on the planet neutralized 60+ people by "mistake".


Assadists are lying, actual number is 5:

http://riafan.ru/556258-siriya-posl...ya-asada-vedet-kontrnastuplenie-na-pozicii-ig


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> ISIS is using their best arsenal (Kornet missiles) against Turks. They did not use such missiles for months against the Assadists.


*
How are those terrorists getting the Russian Kornets? Seems like they have quite a large number of them.*


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Ottoman123 said:


> Iranians are going to be punished soon for their destruction in Syria. Starving people is just wrong


Turkey will be confronted soon in Both Syria and Iraq by armed resistance forces. They invaded these 2 countries without the permission of Syrian and Iraqi government.


----------



## CanerKoseler

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Turkey will be confronted soon in Both Syria and Iraq by armed resistance forces. They invaded these 2 countries without the permission of Syrian and Iraqi government.



As if both Iraqi and Syrian governments are functional or anything...


----------



## 500

Hezbollah terrorists spoil UN aid designed for besieged Madaya:


----------



## Timur

CanerKoseler said:


> As if both Iraqi and Syrian governments are functional or anything...



let those secterians babble nonesense..

what he actual mean is we will face off them and every one of us will be killed , just open your eyes and you see through it..


----------



## 500

Khamenai terrorists declare cease fire over and start massive bombing of Aleppo. Well they never really stopped.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

500 said:


> Khamenai terrorists declare cease fire over and start massive bombing of Aleppo. Well they never really stopped.



Well nobody really stopped,


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> ISIS launched rockets at Israel from Gaza and Sinai.


Surely you are talking about this...


*Israeli Army returns 14 bodies to the jihadist rebels after Golan Heights offensive*

9



Golan Heights, Syria (1:20 P.M.) - The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF returned the* bodies of 14 jihadists to the opposition forces after they were treated in Israeli field hospitals,* local media pages reported on Wednesday.

According to Fouj Al-Joulan's (Golan Regiment) official media wing, the Israeli Defense Forces transferred the bodies of 14 dead jihadists to Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham; these bodies were received in Jabatha Al-Khashab.

Al-Masdar is unable to verify the validity of these claims; however, Fouj Al-Joulan and several other social media accounts in the Al-Quneitra Governorate have made the same allegation.

Israel has been accused of treating several jihadist rebels in the past; this was temporarily halted after the Druze civilians in Majdal Al-Shams attacked an IDF ambulance carrying militants from Syria.





> How many attacks did ISIS against Iran?


Iran has been under attack for the last 10 years...Who killed all the Iranian scientists...they didn't die from overdosing on cashews..



olcayto said:


> Still going on about us being allies with isis?


After all the turkish implication in Syrian, you are still having doubt...Erdogan is deep to his neck with ISIS.




> You should really start to try to understand what allies means.


The petit Larousse changed it ..to IOL, gas pipeline, blood money and death


> Just because our *generals* don't get killed on the battlefield doesn't mean that we are having a tea party.
> Other than that your post is simply childish 2 year old jibberish.


Your generals don't get killed, they were displayed in their underwear to mouth foaming islamist crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Turkey will be confronted soon in Both Syria and Iraq by armed resistance forces. They invaded these 2 countries without the permission of Syrian and Iraqi government.


We've heard this for decades, still waiting for you Shia cowards.


----------



## 925boy

usernameless said:


> Interesting that isis doesn't even use 1/10th of its fighting force against Iran either?!


can u tell me realistically how isis can do that? pmu is in iraq and they dont have much force in afganistan so how will they "use fighting force against iran'.


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Khamenai terrorists declare cease fire over and start massive bombing of Aleppo. Well they never really stopped.


Lol So you believed in the seizefire in the first place ? lol
Everybody knew that It was just a pause , so that both sides can rearm/resupply themselves for an even more bloodier showdown.


----------



## 500

Khamenai terrorists murder more kids tonight in order to prolong corrupt dictators rule:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

When is Russia going to stop all this terrorism??? Or Iran??? Its been 5-years now..lol


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777909401457926144

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## olcayto

Ceylal said:


> Surely you are talking about this...
> 
> 
> *Israeli Army returns 14 bodies to the jihadist rebels after Golan Heights offensive*
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> Golan Heights, Syria (1:20 P.M.) - The Israeli Defense Forces (IDF returned the* bodies of 14 jihadists to the opposition forces after they were treated in Israeli field hospitals,* local media pages reported on Wednesday.
> 
> According to Fouj Al-Joulan's (Golan Regiment) official media wing, the Israeli Defense Forces transferred the bodies of 14 dead jihadists to Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham; these bodies were received in Jabatha Al-Khashab.
> 
> Al-Masdar is unable to verify the validity of these claims; however, Fouj Al-Joulan and several other social media accounts in the Al-Quneitra Governorate have made the same allegation.
> 
> Israel has been accused of treating several jihadist rebels in the past; this was temporarily halted after the Druze civilians in Majdal Al-Shams attacked an IDF ambulance carrying militants from Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been under attack for the last 10 years...Who killed all the Iranian scientists...they didn't die from overdosing on cashews..
> 
> 
> After all the turkish implication in Syrian, you are still having doubt...Erdogan is deep to his neck with ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> The petit Larousse changed it ..to IOL, gas pipeline, blood money and death
> 
> Your generals don't get killed, they were displayed in their underwear to mouth foaming islamist crowd.



Allies don't fight with each other, but then again, the concept of allies was never a real known thing in the Arab world, so I can't really blame you. 

And yes we will punish our own generals for wrong things that they have done, we won't leave the job to some rag tag militants. 
There would be no honour in that, but then again who am I talking about honour anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ottoman123 said:


> When is Russia going to stop all this terrorism??? Or Iran??? Its been 5-years now..lol


Not in any near future. West wants attrition for Iran and Russia in Syria. Thats why they allow them murder Syrians freely.

Meanwhile Putin's terrorists bombed aid convoy in Aleppo.
















director of #*Syria*’s Red Crescent center round #*Aleppo* Omar Barakat, was killed in strike vs aid convoy:







Soon they will stat to deny everything, so remember these tweets:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

500 said:


> Not in any near future. West wants attrition for Iran and Russia in Syria. Thats why they allow them murder Syrians freely.
> 
> Meanwhile Putin's terrorists bombed aid convoy in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> director of #*Syria*’s Red Crescent center round #*Aleppo* Omar Barakat, was killed in strike vs aid convoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon they will stat to deny everything, so remember these tweets:
> 
> View attachment 335973


I have a feeling they don't want to stop ISIS.


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Not in any near future. West wants attrition for Iran and Russia in Syria. Thats why they allow them murder Syrians freely.
> 
> Meanwhile Putin's terrorists bombed aid convoy in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> director of #*Syria*’s Red Crescent center round #*Aleppo* Omar Barakat, was killed in strike vs aid convoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svhey will stat to deny everything, so remember these tweets:
> 
> View attachment 335973



Yes I saw it on T.V however you can't blame the Russians and Assads airforce that much. In war, almost everything is allowed, there are hardly any rules per se. Eventhough OFFICIALLY speaking there are rules. But in reality there is hardly any. So even though it's sad to see such an aid convoy bombed to ashes and it's volunteers killed/burn alive, we have to be recognise the fact that horrible things happen in all wars. Best thing is to avoid the war in the first place. In this regard the main person to blame is Assad, as he could have resigned longggg ago and transfer power to another person(even a close confident/friend) to avoid this situation. Sometimes it's not always about one person, a leader should look at the greater good of his country, even if it means he won't be the one at the helm. Cameron resigned for example not because he couldn't lead(even though he was elected and his term was still running), but simply because he thought it will be better for the country as a whole for another person to lead(as his vision/policy was rejected by a faction of the British people.). Not that I'm comparing Britain with a developing country like Syria. However I'm just trying to make a point that one man dictatorship is not a viable long term model.

At this moment I fail to see how this conflict can be resolved to be honest. Since there are simply too many actors/powers involved. Even if by miracle it is resolved, Syria will never be the same again. Some groups will probably hold power/rule over their strongholds. Maybe it's a natural rearrangement of the mistakes we and france made by creating countries in the region without taking into consideration their ethnic composition. So who knows, maybe its for the greater good.


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes I saw it on T.V however you can't blame the Russians and Assads airforce that much. In war, almost everything is allowed, there are hardly any rules per se. Eventhough OFFICIALLY speaking there are rules. But in reality there is hardly any. So even though it's sad to see such an aid convoy bombed to ashes and it's volunteers killed/burn alive, we have to be recognise the fact that horrible things happen in all wars. Best thing is to avoid the war in the first place. In this regard the main person to blame is Assad, as he could have resigned longggg ago and transfer power to another person(even a close confident/friend) to avoid this situation. Sometimes it's not always about one person, a leader should look at the greater good of his country, even if it means he won't be the one at the helm. Cameron resigned for example not because he couldn't lead(even though he was elected and his term was still running), but simply because he thought it will be better for the country as a whole for another person to lead(as his vision/policy was rejected by a faction of the British people.). Not that I'm comparing Britain with a developing country like Syria. However I'm just trying to make a point that one man dictatorship is not a viable long term model.
> 
> At this moment I fail to see how this conflict can be resolved to be honest. Since there are simply too many actors/powers involved. Even if by miracle it is resolved, Syria will never be the same again. Some groups will probably hold power/rule over their strongholds. Maybe it's a natural rearrangement of the mistakes we and france made by creating countries in the region without taking into consideration their ethnic composition. So who knows, maybe its for the greater good.


Assadists did not allow a single aid truck to pass into besieged Aleppo during week of truce and hour after truce expired they bombed aid convoy. Thats very clear and deliberate atack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Assadists did not allow a single aid truck to pass into besieged Aleppo during week of truce and hour after truce expired they bombed aid convoy. Thats very clear and deliberate atack.


As I said, horrible things happen in wars. it might sound harsh but it's the sad reality in which we live. War is not a child's play or video game. Lol It's even worse when its not between two professional armies. Civil wars tend to be far more bloody and ruthless with no rules and abuses by all sides with total impunity. There are several Shias groups/ militias scattered all over the country fighting Sunni groups and Islamic groups mixed with former Syrian soldiers who defected from the army(those who refused to gun down their own people), Iranian/Afghan/Pakistanis/Yemenis/Iraqi/Lebanon shia fighters/militias and many other Sunni extremists from gulf states and north Africa etc etc I'm not mentioning world powers involved with their airforce and special forces from U.S, Russia, U.K, and France. Lately Turkey has also entered the fray with its own Turkmen fighters etc etc. The country is a total mess. It's like a mini world war. . Good luck solving this puzzle.  Lol


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> As I said, horrible things happen in wars. it might sound harsh but it's the sad reality in which we live. War is not a child's play or video game. Lol It's even worse when its not between two professional armies. Civil wars tend to be far more bloody and ruthless with no rules and abuses by all sides with total impunity. There are several Shias groups/ militias scattered all over the country fighting Sunni groups and Islamic groups mixed with former Syrian soldiers who defected from the army(those who refused to gun down their own people), Iranian/Afghan/Pakistanis/Yemenis/Iraqi/Lebanon shia fighters/militias and many other Sunni extremists from gulf states and north Africa etc etc I'm not mentioning world powers involved with their airforce and special forces from U.S, Russia, U.K, and France. Lately Turkey has also entered the fray with its own Turkmen fighters etc etc. The country is a total mess. It's like a mini world war. . Good luck solving this puzzle.  Lol


It was not a mistake. It is a clear Assadist policy: starve Syrians into submission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> It was not a mistake. It is a clear Assadist policy: starve Syrians into submission.
> 
> View attachment 336081



Well, i never said it was a mistake . I simply said they might have their reasons for bombing these aid trucks(to starve rebel held cities/civilians there , so they can turn up the tide against the rebels probably). Or if it was a mistake(which is also possible though very unlikely) then they might have mistaken it for something else.
Anyway, it's war, it's unfortunate, but what can we do? Both sides of this conflict butcher Assad and the rebels all have blood on their hands. None of them is better. Only difference is that Assad the butcher has farrrrrrrr more capabilities to butcher his own people in massive numbers while the rebels don't have the capabilities to kill on an industrial scale. Lol 


By the way, I must commend those aid workers who are risking their lives to save civilians/people trapped in this conflict. My respect to them,Me personally I can't do that. I will stay miles away from Syria. Lool



500 said:


> 1) Nazis are Assad allies:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_Social_Nationalist_Party
> 
> 2) ISIS is Iraqi Baath. Baath is what u support.
> http://img.washingtonpost.com/rf/im...2015/04/05/Foreign/Graphics/isisbaath-wv2.jpg
> 
> 3) Nusra is militant Salafi group.
> 
> None of these 3 has whatsoever connection to Zionism.
> 
> 
> Cholera fighting bubonic plague.



Even the most naive person about middle eastern issues should know that ISIS stems from Iraq's baath party after the U.S/U.K disbanded it(which was a mistake on our part I admit). Funny thing is that ISIS senior commanders were former 'secular' Saddams baath party members/military. Strange that they are now the most extreme of Islamic radicals/terrorists. lol Never knew someone supported the baath on here. If so, then they are basically supporting ISIS top military leaders without knowing.


----------



## 50cent

Well aid convoy was attacked because it was not inspected that mean obvious weapions aid in disguise . Everyone knows thease rebels r using civilans as shields so Saa dont attackb them the other hand if rebel care for civilans leave that civilans area try making there bases outside civilans area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

500 is upset, means Israeli army my bad ISIS must be losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

RoadRunner401 said:


> 500 is upset, means Israeli army my bad ISIS must be losing.


Yes, but so does Iran, all support PKK and ISIS. .


----------



## mike2000 is back

galaxy_surfer said:


> Well aid convoy was attacked because it was not inspected that mean obvious weapions aid in disguise . Everyone knows thease rebels r using civilans as shields so Saa dont attackb them the other hand if rebel care for civilans leave that civilans area try making there bases outside civilans area



Wow....So you are justifying the bombing and killing of aid convoy/workers, especially when it was a deliberate action?
Just because its the side you support that was responsible?lol. I'm 100% sure if it was the U.S/U.K you will be throwing all sorts of insults/condemnation towards them. Loool 

Anyway, as I said both sides are guilty of crimes, but Assad is more guilty because he is the government/leader, as such he bares more responsibility than non state actors.


----------



## RoadRunner401

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> Yes, but so does Iran, all support PKK and ISIS. .



The US, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey armed and financed ISIS as a weapon to unleash on Syria, which was an ally of Iran that refused to take orders from the Western powers. 

At some point, ISIS shook off its western tutors and literally ran amok. But the US has not yet made a concerted attempt to crush ISIS because of its continuing usefulness in Syria and in the US, where ISIS has become the favorite whipping boy of politicians.

Next come the Kurds, an ancient Indo-European stateless people spread across Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria. They have been denied a national state by the western powers since WWI. Kurdish rebels in Iraq have been armed and financed by Israel since the 1970’s.

When America’s Arab jihadists proved militarily feeble, the US turned to the Kurds, who are renowned fighters, arming and financing the Kurdish Syrian YPG which is part of the well-known PKK rebel group that fights Turkey. Rising wave of Kurdish attacks that caused the Turks to probe into northern Syria to prevent a link-up of advancing Kurdish rebel forces.

So, Turkey, a key American ally, is now battling CIA-backed Kurdish groups in Syria. Eighty percent of Turks believe the recent failed coup in Turkey was mounted by the US – not the White House, but by the Pentagon which has always been joined at the hip to Turkey’s military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, i never said it was a mistake . I simply said they might have their reasons for bombing these aid trucks(to starve rebel held cities/civilians there , so they can turn up the tide against the rebels probably).


Yes they are war criminals and terrorists. so they starve and barrel bomb civilians. Thats what I am saying.



> both sides of this conflict


When rebels will start barrel bomb Alawi towns and destroy humanitarian convoys I will condemn that too. 

But so far its not happening. Assad and his allies are #1 terrorists and criminals in Syria. All others are far far behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

RoadRunner401 said:


> The US, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey armed and financed ISIS as a weapon to unleash on Syria, which was an ally of Iran that refused to take orders from the Western powers.
> 
> At some point, ISIS shook off its western tutors and literally ran amok. But the US has not yet made a concerted attempt to crush ISIS because of its continuing usefulness in Syria and in the US, where ISIS has become the favorite whipping boy of politicians.
> 
> Next come the Kurds, an ancient Indo-European stateless people spread across Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria. They have been denied a national state by the western powers since WWI. Kurdish rebels in Iraq have been armed and financed by Israel since the 1970’s.
> 
> When America’s Arab jihadists proved militarily feeble, the US turned to the Kurds, who are renowned fighters, arming and financing the Kurdish Syrian YPG which is part of the well-known PKK rebel group that fights Turkey. Rising wave of Kurdish attacks that caused the Turks to probe into northern Syria to prevent a link-up of advancing Kurdish rebel forces.
> 
> So, Turkey, a key American ally, is now battling CIA-backed Kurdish groups in Syria. Eighty percent of Turks believe the recent failed coup in Turkey was mounted by the US – not the White House, but by the Pentagon which has always been joined at the hip to Turkey’s military.



To be honest, you are too biased to be taken seriously.


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

RoadRunner401 said:


> The US, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey armed and financed ISIS as a weapon to unleash on Syria, which was an ally of Iran that refused to take orders from the Western powers.
> 
> At some point, ISIS shook off its western tutors and literally ran amok. But the US has not yet made a concerted attempt to crush ISIS because of its continuing usefulness in Syria and in the US, where ISIS has become the favorite whipping boy of politicians.
> 
> Next come the Kurds, an ancient Indo-European stateless people spread across Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria. They have been denied a national state by the western powers since WWI. Kurdish rebels in Iraq have been armed and financed by Israel since the 1970’s.
> 
> When America’s Arab jihadists proved militarily feeble, the US turned to the Kurds, who are renowned fighters, arming and financing the Kurdish Syrian YPG which is part of the well-known PKK rebel group that fights Turkey. Rising wave of Kurdish attacks that caused the Turks to probe into northern Syria to prevent a link-up of advancing Kurdish rebel forces.
> 
> So, Turkey, a key American ally, is now battling CIA-backed Kurdish groups in Syria. Eighty percent of Turks believe the recent failed coup in Turkey was mounted by the US – not the White House, but by the Pentagon which has always been joined at the hip to Turkey’s military.


Why doesn;t ISIS , you know, backed by Turkey, not attack Iran, you know, allies of Syria???
Why does ISIS, threaten Turkey?? And not.....errr. IRAN?


----------



## RoadRunner401

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> Why doesn;t ISIS , you know, backed by Turkey, not attack Iran, you know, allies of Syria???
> Why does ISIS, threaten Turkey?? And not.....errr. IRAN?




A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
scorpion asks the frog to carry him across on its back. The
frog asks, "How do I know you won't sting me?" The scorpion
says, "Because if I do, I will die too."

The frog is satisfied, and they set out, but in midstream,
the scorpion stings the frog. The frog feels the onset of
paralysis and starts to sink, knowing they both will drown,
but has just enough time to gasp "Why?"

Replies the scorpion: "Its my nature..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

RoadRunner401 said:


> A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
> scorpion asks the frog to carry him across on its back. The
> frog asks, "How do I know you won't sting me?" The scorpion
> says, "Because if I do, I will die too."
> 
> The frog is satisfied, and they set out, but in midstream,
> the scorpion stings the frog. The frog feels the onset of
> paralysis and starts to sink, knowing they both will drown,
> but has just enough time to gasp "Why?"
> 
> Replies the scorpion: "Its my nature..."


I am wasting my time on a terrorist supporter like yourself. 
But, why did they attack Belgium and France????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

So, it's in the nature of ISIS to attack their friends, Turkey, US, France and co.. and not their true enemies the Russian, Iran???
I got it. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

mike2000 is back said:


> Wow....So you are justifying the bombing and killing of aid convoy/workers, especially when it was a deliberate action?
> Just because its the side you support that was responsible?lol. I'm 100% sure if it was the U.S/U.K you will be throwing all sorts of insults/condemnation towards them. Loool
> 
> Anyway, as I said both sides are guilty of crimes, but Assad is more guilty because he is the government/leader, as such he bares more responsibility than non state actors.


 well u didnt answer me why those jihadis kharjis dont want their aid convoy inspected by UN beccause they knew UN waont allow weapons shipments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Ottoman123 said:


> I am wasting my time on a terrorist supporter like yourself.
> But, why did they attack Belgium and France????



ISIS supply lines run through Turkey and i am the Terrorist supporter  . Let me take a wild guess, you didn't know that 98% of the foreigners fighting for ISIS and other Terrorist crossed into Syria VIA Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> So, it's in the nature of ISIS to attack their friends, Turkey, US, France and co.. and not their true enemies the Russian, Iran???
> I got it. lol



Because they arent able to do and you cant or dont want see it, it doesnt mean it is not happening.

One must be very ignorant, closing eyes on
such incidents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Air strike on aid convoy in Aleppo kills 12 Red Crescent volunteers*
KARAM AL-MASRI | AFP | Published — Tuesday 20 September 2016






Damaged aid trucks are pictured after an airstrike on the rebel held Urm al-Kubra town, western Aleppo city, Syria, on Tuesday. (REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah)





Civil Defense firefighters and a man put out a fire after an airstrike on the rebel held Urm al-Kubra town, western Aleppo city, Syria, on Tuesday. (REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah)


ALEPPO, Syria: A convoy delivering aid to Syrians in Aleppo province was hit by a deadly air strike hours after the Syrian military declared an end to a week-long cease-fire, with an outraged UN warning it could amount to a war crime.

The UN said at least 18 trucks in the 31-vehicle convoy were destroyed late Monday en route to deliver humanitarian assistance to the hard-to-reach town of Orum Al-Kubra.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said 12 Red Crescent volunteers and drivers had died in the strike while UN aid chief Stephen O’Brien said initial reports indicated “many people” were killed or seriously wounded. “Let me be clear: if this callous attack is found to be a deliberate targeting of humanitarians, it would amount to a war crime,” O’Brien said.

The Observatory was unable to confirm if the planes responsible were Syrian or Russian.

The UN and Syrian Arab Red Crescent humanitarian mission had sought to take advantage of the cease-fire, which collapsed on Monday night as shells and bombs rained down on Aleppo city and the surrounding province. 

The Observatory said a total of 36 people had died in the violence across the battleground region. An AFP correspondent inside Aleppo city reported almost non-stop bombardment and constant sirens.

Syria’s military announced the end to the truce earlier Monday, accusing rebels of more than 300 violations and failing to “commit to a single element” of the US-Russia deal.

The cease-fire, which came into force on September 12, saw an initial drop in fighting but violence began to escalate late last week and the deal came under severe strain over the weekend.

US Secretary of State John Kerry had warned that the truce could be the “last chance” to save the country.

*'Enormous outrage'*
The attack on the convoy is likely to provoke anger at the UN General Assembly in New York, with the delivery of aid to desperate Syrian civilians in rebel-held areas stressed as a key condition of the deal by Washington.
The US, Russia and other key players are set to gather there on Tuesday for talks aimed at ending the five-year conflict that has killed more than 300,000 people and displaced millions.

“Our outrage at this attack is enormous,” the UN envoy for Syria, Staffan de Mistura, told reporters.
“The convoy was the outcome of a long process of permission and preparations to assist isolated civilians.”

The United States said it was outraged at the attack and stressed that the destination of the convoy was known to the Syrian regime and its ally, Russia.

Aid distribution to Syrian civilians caught up in the conflict had already faced severe difficulties.

The UN held back deliveries destined for Aleppo city because it was unable to obtain security guarantees.
Jan Egeland, head of the UN humanitarian task force for Syria, said the convoy was bombed despite aid agencies coordinating their movements with all sides on the ground. 

A Syrian Arab Red Crescent warehouse was also hit, a UN spokesman said.
*
'Temporary relief'*
Inside Aleppo, residents in rebel-held areas hunkered down after the end of the cease-fire which had brought only temporary relief to the population of up to 275,000 people trapped there.

Sirens wailed as ambulances zipped through the eastern half of the divided city, an AFP correspondent reported.

The Observatory said that military planes had carried out more than 40 strikes since the Syrian army announced the end of the truce.

Chief US diplomat Kerry will try to speak to Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov in New York before Tuesday’s meeting of the International Syria Support Group but statements from Syrian and Russian military officials on the ground appeared to bury the deal.

“Considering that the conditions of the cease-fire are not being respected by the rebels, we consider it pointless for the Syrian government forces to respect it unilaterally,” said Russian Lt. Gen. Sergei Rudskoy.
The cease-fire deal had three key components: fighting between government and rebel forces across Syria would halt, although strikes on Islamic State and other jihadists could continue.

Humanitarian aid would reach desperate civilians, particularly in devastated eastern Aleppo.

And if the cease-fire held, the US was to have set up a joint military cell with Russia to target jihadists.

It came under massive strain on Saturday when a US-led coalition strike hit a Syrian army post near the eastern city of Deir Ezzor, where government forces are battling the Islamic State jihadist group.

Syrian President Bashar Assad on Monday blasted the air strikes, which he said showed world powers supported “terrorist organizations” like IS.

His adviser Buthaina Shaaban went further, telling AFP that Damascus believed the raid which killed at least 62 Syrian soldiers had been intentional.

The bloodiest day for civilians was Sunday, when a barrel bomb attack killed 10 in a southern rebel-held town and one woman died in the first raids on Aleppo since the truce started.


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

RoadRunner401 said:


> ISIS supply lines run through Turkey and i am the Terrorist supporter  . Let me take a wild guess, you didn't know that 98% of the foreigners fighting for ISIS and other Terrorist crossed into Syria VIA Turkey.


Syrians have been terrorists for centuries. I don't see how that is our fault??


----------



## ptldM3

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> So, it's in the nature of ISIS to attack their friends, Turkey, US, France and co.. and not their true enemies the Russian, Iran???
> I got it. lol





Isis blew up a Russian airliner over Egypt and made many threats. Isis has put up funaticle resistance In every battle that Russian troops and aircraft attacked by throwing in reinforcements, using sworms of suicide bombers driving cars filled with thousands of pounds of explosives, using all types heavy armor and often fighting to the death. On the other hand Isis is putting up virtually no resistance against Turkish troops and the "Rebels".

No surprise, many captured Isis fighters have acknowledged they trained in Turkey and even had connections to the Turkish military, again no surprise since the Turkish military is split into factions, some pro Isis, some pro Erdogan and some anti Erdogan; in fact it's just a mess. As for rebels Groups, they regularly cooperate with Isis and many switch sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

ptldM3 said:


> Isis blew up a Russian airliner over Egypt and made many threats. Isis has put up funaticle resistance In every battle that Russian troops and aircraft attacked by throwing in reinforcements, using sworms of suicide bombers driving cars filled with thousands of pounds of explosives, using all types heavy armor and often fighting to the death. On the other hand Isis is putting up virtually no resistance against Turkish troops and the "Rebels".
> 
> No surprise, many captured Isis fighters have acknowledged they trained in Turkey and even had connections to the Turkish military, again no surprise since the Turkish military is split into factions, some pro Isis, some pro Erdogan and some anti Erdogan; in fact it's just a mess. As for rebels Groups, they regularly cooperate with Isis and many switch sides.


Those Suicide bombers are Iranic Kurdish communists. They're not Turkish. they're your friends.


----------



## ptldM3

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> Those Suicide bombers are Iranic Kurdish communists. They're not Turkish. they're your friends.




What are you talking about? Maybe you should learn to read. I said that Isis fights to the death against Russia by sendings suicide bombers and heavy reinforcements against Russia and the Syria army while almost not putting up a fight against the Turks (for reasons I already explained).


You also said Isis does not attack Russia which tells me your clueless since they blew up a Russian airliner and many Isis cells have been eliminated within Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

ptldM3 said:


> What are you talking about? Maybe you should learn to read. I said that Isis fights to the death against Russia by sendings suicide bombers and heavy reinforcements against Russia and the Syria army while almost not putting up a fight against the Turks (for reasons I already explained).
> 
> 
> You also said Isis does not attack Russia which tells me your clueless since they blew up a Russian airliner and many Isis cells have been eliminated within Russia.


I am telling you, those are Kurdish PKK communist suicide bombers are the friends of Russia. LOL


----------



## ptldM3

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> I am telling you, those are Kurdish PKK communist suicide bombers are the friends of Russia. LOL




You are clearly too dumb to understand or you have nothing to rebuke my claim so you troll.

There is zero PKK presence in Raqqa, Deir Azoir, and Palmyra so no those were suicidal Isis zombies attacking Russian and Syrian troops and not Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

ptldM3 said:


> You are clearly too dumb to understand or you have nothing to rebuke my claim so you troll.
> 
> There is zero PKK presence in Raqqa, Deir Azoir, and Palmyra so no those were suicidal Isis zombies attacking Russian and Syrian troops and not Kurds.


Those are trained Kurdish PKK terrorists by Russia and others, Stop blaming Turkey for your crimes!


----------



## ptldM3

Ottoman123 said:


> Those are trained Kurdish PKK terrorists by Russia and others, Stop blaming Turkey for your crimes!




Who is "trained Kurdish PKK terrorists"? Are you on drugs?

Let me get this trait, you and your Turkish friend claim that the PKK and not Isis is attacking Russia  that is irrational and dumb in itself but then when you look at the places that I mentioned such as Raqqa and Palmyra where Russia has been attacking Isis then it makes even less sense since there is zero PKK around those areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

ptldM3 said:


> Who is "trained Kurdish PKK terrorists"? Are you on drugs?
> 
> Let me get this trait, you and your Turkish friend claim that the PKK and not Isis is attacking Russia  that is irrational and dumb in itself but then when you look at the places that I mentioned such as Raqqa and Palmyra where Russia has been attacking Isis then it makes even less sense since there is zero PKK around those areas.


I am saying, only Russians, Iranians are good at training terrorists....is that wrong? Turkey is innocent. we're victims of terrorism for 40-years


----------



## ptldM3

Ottoman123 said:


> I am saying, only Russians, Iranians are good at training terrorists....is that wrong? Turkey is innocent. we're victims of terrorism for 40-years




Yep Russia trains terrorists. They did it in Afghanistan, Chechnya and now Syria 

How many Isis terrorists have said they got trained in Russia? Or that they have links to the Russian military? Zero, but the same can't be said for Turkey. Turkey doesn't even know what is going on in its military (many coupe attempts) let alone anything beyond so no one should be surprised when Isis fighters said they received support from the Turkish military.



Funny how no Turks ever come to this thread and now they are suddenly appearing from nowhere 

Typical tactics, lose a debate call all your buddies.



Anyhow, I can pull videos up like this all day:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

ptldM3 said:


> Yep Russia trains terrorists. They did it in Afghanistan, Chechnya and now Syria
> 
> How many Isis terrorists have said they got trained in Russia? Or that they have links to the Russian military? Zero, but the same can't be said for Turkey. Turkey doesn't even know what is going on in its military (many coupe attempts) let alone anything beyond so no one should be surprised when Isis fighters said they received support from the Turkish military.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how no Turks ever come to this thread and now they are suddenly appearing from nowhere
> 
> Typical tactics, lose a debate call all your buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I can pull videos up like this all day:


Like I said, Turkey has been victims of Terrorism for 40 years.
These Terrorists all came from Syria, Iraq and Iran. And some even from Russia. 
Turkey has no business with terrorists. they're your games. we are just victims of it.


----------



## ptldM3

Ottoman123 said:


> Like I said, Turkey has been victims of Terrorism for 40 years.
> These Terrorists all came from Syria, Iraq and Iran. And some even from Russia.
> Turkey has no business with terrorists. they're your games. we are just victims of it.





There are tens of thousands of foreign terrorists in Isis, Nusra, FSA and many other groups. How did they get into Syria, what country did they cross from? It's common knowledge by now they all crossed from Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

ptldM3 said:


> There are tens of thousands of foreign terrorists in Isis, Nusra, FSA and many other groups. How did they get into Syria, what country did they cross from? It's common knowledge by now they all crossed from Turkey.



You're talking to a retard, save the effort

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Attila the Hun

f1000n said:


> You're talking to a retard, save the effort


So, you deny Turkey being victims of terrorism for 40 years?? Where did these terrorists come from?


----------



## usernameless

@ptldM3 some honest questions, and no, i didn't come here to troll or support anyone.

1) How does Turkey benefit from isis by 'supporting' it?

2) Turkey openly supported and keeps supporting the fsa. Isis and fsa battle(d) and weakened each other in the face of Assad and ypg, all of which Turkey opposes. What do you make of that in light of the 'Turkey supports isis' accusation?

3) Turkey has been arresting and cracking down on isis for a long time and it has suffered from many isis (suicide) attacks. Isis has also threatened to conquer Istanbul from us. Are these actions not strange considering 'Turkey supports isis'? which brings me to the next point

4) What has Turkey historically done to isis to make it 'bite the hand that fed it' and thus force it to attack Turkey?

5) There are who knows how many Chechens and other Russian citizens fighting in isis (and maybe other groups too). How come the Russian govt couldn't prevent these from leaving Russia and join isis considering some/many of these Chechens must have been on a blacklist of the Russian intelligence i assume? Border negligence? Russian intelligence facilitating support to get them into Syria or turning a blind eye?

'Inaction' (till a few weeks back) as in not fighting isis in Syria doesnt mean Turkey hasnt been cracking down on isis within Turkey. It is of course very easy and convenient to join the anti-Turkey Western mainstream propaganda 'media' bandwagon (like Russia did after the downing of the plane and not before it), but the arguments and proof need to be credible and make sense too. There is one point where Turkey clearly has made a mistake, and that is training people who didnt stay loyal to the fsa and went on to join isis (and maybe other groups) in Syria for whatever reason. So in that regard you could say Turkey indirectly trained some isis pigs.

Looking at Isis' intentions and how the US 'uses' them to weaken and reshape Syria (Turkey opened its eyes too late) and how isis perfectly plays the evil 'muzzie' boogeyman (interestingly Baghdadi still hasn't been found in these years despite having the US and many renowned Western intelligence services after him) role to keep stoking islamophobia, i think we can all agree that we need to look across the ocean to find the more likable culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Solomon2 said:


> *Air strike on aid convoy in Aleppo kills 12 Red Crescent volunteers*
> KARAM AL-MASRI | AFP | Published — Tuesday 20 September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged aid trucks are pictured after an airstrike on the rebel held Urm al-Kubra town, western Aleppo city, Syria, on Tuesday. (REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil Defense firefighters and a man put out a fire after an airstrike on the rebel held Urm al-Kubra town, western Aleppo city, Syria, on Tuesday. (REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah)
> 
> 
> ALEPPO, Syria: A convoy delivering aid to Syrians in Aleppo province was hit by a deadly air strike hours after the Syrian military declared an end to a week-long cease-fire, with an outraged UN warning it could amount to a war crime.
> 
> The UN said at least 18 trucks in the 31-vehicle convoy were destroyed late Monday en route to deliver humanitarian assistance to the hard-to-reach town of Orum Al-Kubra.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said 12 Red Crescent volunteers and drivers had died in the strike while UN aid chief Stephen O’Brien said initial reports indicated “many people” were killed or seriously wounded. “Let me be clear: if this callous attack is found to be a deliberate targeting of humanitarians, it would amount to a war crime,” O’Brien said.
> 
> The Observatory was unable to confirm if the planes responsible were Syrian or Russian.
> 
> The UN and Syrian Arab Red Crescent humanitarian mission had sought to take advantage of the cease-fire, which collapsed on Monday night as shells and bombs rained down on Aleppo city and the surrounding province.
> 
> The Observatory said a total of 36 people had died in the violence across the battleground region. An AFP correspondent inside Aleppo city reported almost non-stop bombardment and constant sirens.
> 
> Syria’s military announced the end to the truce earlier Monday, accusing rebels of more than 300 violations and failing to “commit to a single element” of the US-Russia deal.
> 
> The cease-fire, which came into force on September 12, saw an initial drop in fighting but violence began to escalate late last week and the deal came under severe strain over the weekend.
> 
> US Secretary of State John Kerry had warned that the truce could be the “last chance” to save the country.
> 
> *'Enormous outrage'*
> The attack on the convoy is likely to provoke anger at the UN General Assembly in New York, with the delivery of aid to desperate Syrian civilians in rebel-held areas stressed as a key condition of the deal by Washington.
> The US, Russia and other key players are set to gather there on Tuesday for talks aimed at ending the five-year conflict that has killed more than 300,000 people and displaced millions.
> 
> “Our outrage at this attack is enormous,” the UN envoy for Syria, Staffan de Mistura, told reporters.
> “The convoy was the outcome of a long process of permission and preparations to assist isolated civilians.”
> 
> The United States said it was outraged at the attack and stressed that the destination of the convoy was known to the Syrian regime and its ally, Russia.
> 
> Aid distribution to Syrian civilians caught up in the conflict had already faced severe difficulties.
> 
> The UN held back deliveries destined for Aleppo city because it was unable to obtain security guarantees.
> Jan Egeland, head of the UN humanitarian task force for Syria, said the convoy was bombed despite aid agencies coordinating their movements with all sides on the ground.
> 
> A Syrian Arab Red Crescent warehouse was also hit, a UN spokesman said.
> *
> 'Temporary relief'*
> Inside Aleppo, residents in rebel-held areas hunkered down after the end of the cease-fire which had brought only temporary relief to the population of up to 275,000 people trapped there.
> 
> Sirens wailed as ambulances zipped through the eastern half of the divided city, an AFP correspondent reported.
> 
> The Observatory said that military planes had carried out more than 40 strikes since the Syrian army announced the end of the truce.
> 
> Chief US diplomat Kerry will try to speak to Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov in New York before Tuesday’s meeting of the International Syria Support Group but statements from Syrian and Russian military officials on the ground appeared to bury the deal.
> 
> “Considering that the conditions of the cease-fire are not being respected by the rebels, we consider it pointless for the Syrian government forces to respect it unilaterally,” said Russian Lt. Gen. Sergei Rudskoy.
> The cease-fire deal had three key components: fighting between government and rebel forces across Syria would halt, although strikes on Islamic State and other jihadists could continue.
> 
> Humanitarian aid would reach desperate civilians, particularly in devastated eastern Aleppo.
> 
> And if the cease-fire held, the US was to have set up a joint military cell with Russia to target jihadists.
> 
> It came under massive strain on Saturday when a US-led coalition strike hit a Syrian army post near the eastern city of Deir Ezzor, where government forces are battling the Islamic State jihadist group.
> 
> Syrian President Bashar Assad on Monday blasted the air strikes, which he said showed world powers supported “terrorist organizations” like IS.
> 
> His adviser Buthaina Shaaban went further, telling AFP that Damascus believed the raid which killed at least 62 Syrian soldiers had been intentional.
> 
> The bloodiest day for civilians was Sunday, when a barrel bomb attack killed 10 in a southern rebel-held town and one woman died in the first raids on Aleppo since the truce started.


Its was just a 'mistake' just like USA mistake .... As you know Russians equipment are inferior to USA ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheRafael00000

OldTwilight said:


> Its was just a 'mistake' just like USA mistake .... As you know Russians equipment are inferior to USA ...


Killing of Aid workers is a War crime. Syria must be sued along with Russia for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

ptldM3 said:


> There are tens of thousands of foreign terrorists in Isis, Nusra, FSA and many other groups. How did they get into Syria, what country did they cross from? It's common knowledge by now they all crossed from Turkey.


Terrorists from Syria and Iraq been crossing our borders for decades. 
Syria is a land of Terrorists long before ISIS existed.
Go get a clue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

galaxy_surfer said:


> well u didnt answer me why those jihadis kharjis dont want their aid convoy inspected by UN beccause they knew UN waont allow weapons shipments


It was U.N aid convoy genius. It was inspected and even the Syrian and Russian government was fully notified and they gave their full approval for the aid convoy to proceed. But then bombed it when they were about to proceed to aid civilians in rebel held areas. Seems they were tying to send a clear message or something.


----------



## 50cent

mike2000 is back said:


> It was U.N aid convoy genius. It was inspected and even the Syrian and Russian government was fully notified and they gave their full approval for the aid convoy to proceed. But then bombed it when they were about to proceed to aid civilians in rebel held areas. Seems they were tying to send a clear message or something.


Well Russia and Syria have both denied involvement in attacking convoy according to latest news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

UN back track, claims no evidence it was air strike,
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-idUSKCN11Q1NR

*U.N. humanitarian spokesman Jens Laerke said the references to air strikes in the original statement, attributed to the top U.N. humanitarian officials in the region and in Syria, were probably the result of a drafting error.

"We are not in a position to determine whether these were in fact air strikes. We are in a position to say that the convoy was attacked," he said*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheRafael00000

galaxy_surfer said:


> Well Russia and Syria have both denied involvement in attacking convoy according to latest news


It can't be no one other than Russia or Syria. Cause they have boosted their action against Free syrian army. Anyway, Syria must be sanctioned for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

TheRafael00000 said:


> It can't be no one other than Russia or Syria. Cause they have boosted their action against Free syrian army. Anyway, Syria must be sanctioned for this.


U.N. rows back from describing Syria convoy attack as "air strikes". According Reuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

heavy mortar gun driving next to convoy guess it was for those terrorist dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

TheRafael00000 said:


> It can't be no one other than Russia or Syria. Cause they have boosted their action against Free syrian army. Anyway, Syria must be sanctioned for this.


100% agree. Syria has destroyed their friend Turkey with their terrorism and refugees. They must be punished for this!


----------



## Hack-Hook

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> 100% agree. Syria has destroyed their friend Turkey with their terrorism and refugees. They must be punished for this!


well I guess those terrorists and refugees are the result of change of the policy of some country from "No problem with neighbors to No Friendly neighbor" something to do with the revival of some historic empire .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> UN back track, claims no evidence it was air strike,
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-idUSKCN11Q1NR
> 
> *U.N. humanitarian spokesman Jens Laerke said the references to air strikes in the original statement, attributed to the top U.N. humanitarian officials in the region and in Syria, were probably the result of a drafting error.
> 
> "We are not in a position to determine whether these were in fact air strikes. We are in a position to say that the convoy was attacked," he said*



Yeah no evidence at all.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1498676380149795









































Gosh what a sick people are these Assadists.

Soon they will claim that rebels stole Russian jets and bombed themselves to blame nice Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> Gosh what a sick people are these Assadists.
> 
> Soon they will claim that rebels stole Russian jets and bombed themselves to blame nice Assad.



Let me guess, you want Europeans and Americans to invade Syria and change the regime for your better once again, you wish they would do it in Iran as well. Many westerners dying for Jews, Iran doesn't threaten America or Europe anyway they only threaten you, yet somehow your fellows managed to make the west feel sorry for you and provide you with $ and any type of support.

Middle eastern Jews are fine people who Arabs get along with unlike those from elsewhere who have no business in this region, like you and Netanyahu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

olcayto said:


> Allies don't fight with each other, but then again, the concept of allies was never a real known thing in the *Arab world*, so I can't* really blame you*.


Boy you are a bad student of war....North Africans are not* ARABS....*
The last time I checked, Algeria is still to this day a non allied country...



> And yes we will punish our own generals for wrong things that they have done, we won't leave the job to some rag tag militants.


That was not punishment , that was the stone age reprimand from a wannabe Sultan...The world didn't see that king of vengeance when Netanyahu butchered Turks in international water...but we witnessed his wrath against his citizens...


> There would be no honour in that, but then again who am I *talking about honour anyways*.


I agree with you there...Turks official weither in the past times or in future times never had one..and will never have one...



500 said:


> Gosh what a sick people are these Assadists.


They still haven't stole the limelight from the most moral army...














> Soon they will claim that rebels stole Russian jets and bombed themselves to blame nice Assad.


Comparing to Natanyahu, your angel of death, ASSAD is a pussy..He should have lit the wahabi wannabies @sses thousand times more..instead of pussy footing with morality.

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020586137986081





The angel of the day..





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1285053934838767




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Ottoman123 said:


> I am saying, only Russians, Iranians are good at training terrorists....is that wrong? Turkey is innocent. we're victims of terrorism for 40-years


Turkey had been facilitating and helping ISIS in this war until recently so pls dont be a hypocrite and accuse others of helping or training terrorists when Turkey(NATO's errand boy) assists the worst terrorists(ISIS). u have no moral authority to caution others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Ceylal said:


> Boy you are a bad student of war....North Africans are not* ARABS....*
> The last time I checked, Algeria is still to this day a non allied country...


What do Algerians identity themselves as?


----------



## Ceylal

Saho said:


> What do Algerians identity themselves as?


Algerians..We don't define ourselves by religion or race...we always define ourselves by our country. But all north African are Berbers = Imazighen.[.free men].

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad Putin Khamenai forces drop thermite incendiary cluster bombs on Aleppo city:











Amount of sadism of these "people" is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Muhammed45

500 said:


> Assad Putin Khamenai forces drop incendiary cluster bombs on Aleppo city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amount of sadism of these "people" is beyond my comprehension.










500 said:


> Assad Putin Khamenai forces drop incendiary cluster bombs on Aleppo city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amount of sadism of these "people" is beyond my comprehension.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Yeah no evidence at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1498676380149795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh what a sick people are these Assadists.
> 
> Soon they will claim that rebels stole Russian jets and bombed themselves to blame nice Assad.


Lol Some of them first boasted carrying out the attack, saying the aid convoy was used by terrorists/rebel groups to transport weapons and military equipment under disguise, so their bombing was legitimate, howoever, after they saw the international reaction and outcry over the brutal killing of these aid workers, they quickly backtracked. Lol

If anybody thinks Russia will accept It was responsible for this attack, then I must say they are dreaming. Since when has Russia ever accept it carried out an attack against civilian/humanitarian targets even when it was a mistake? NEVER
At least U.S,U.K,France admit they made a mistake when they carried out a strike which targeted the wrong people.But the Russians and even their Syrian puppet Never Agree/accept they carried one. I guess its part of information warfare for hearts and minds, so they will never accept responsibility for this.. Mark my words.

Earlier they carried out another strike on aid centre/hospital in rebel held part of Aleppo going several aid/medical workers (including 2French medical staff) and some rebel fighters in another location. THEY ALSO DENIED ANY RESPONSIBILITY on this new one. To them it was the rebel who stole Syrian/Russian fighter jets and bombed their own hospitals and fighters. Lool

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/a...e-medical-workers-near-aleppo/article/2602403
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ive-medical-workers-near-aleppo-a7320641.html


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Amount *of sadism* of these "people" is beyond my *comprehension*.


*
Ditto for the most moral army of the world





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1233439793332990




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol Some of them first boasted carrying out the attack, saying the aid convoy was used by terrorists/rebel groups to transport weapons and military equipment under disguise, so their bombing was legitimate, howoever, after they saw the international reaction and outcry over the brutal killing of these aid workers, they quickly backtracked. Lol
> 
> If anybody thinks Russia will accept It was responsible for this attack, then I must say they are dreaming. Since when has Russia ever accept it carried out an attack against civilian/humanitarian targets even when it was a mistake? NEVER
> At least U.S,U.K,France admit they made a mistake when they carried out a strike which targeted the wrong people.But the Russians and even their Syrian puppet Never Agree/accept they carried one. I guess its part of information warfare for hearts and minds, so they will never accept responsibility for this.. Mark my words.
> 
> Earlier they carried out another strike on aid centre/hospital in rebel held part of Aleppo going several aid/medical workers (including 2French medical staff) and some rebel fighters in another location. THEY ALSO DENIED ANY RESPONSIBILITY on this new one. To them it was the rebel who stole Syrian/Russian fighter jets and bombed their own hospitals and fighters. Lool
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/a...e-medical-workers-near-aleppo/article/2602403
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ive-medical-workers-near-aleppo-a7320641.html


Thats same exactly scenario as in case of shooting down Malaysian Boeing MH17.

First Russians boasted they shot down Ukrainian An-26.
When they realized it was Boeing they started throwing many conflicting conspiracy theories.

That it was provocation with not fresh bodies.
That It was Ukrainian Su-25 that shot it down.
That it was Ukrainian Su-27.

And so on



mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 336715
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336718


Grad rocket has 20 kg warhead and costs 5000$
2000 lb bomb costs 500$.

Guess what will be the outcome? Even ur little brain should be enough to calculate it. Keep slaughtering kids in Syria. Thats only thing ur miserable regime can do well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Yeah no evidence at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1498676380149795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh what a sick people are these Assadists.
> 
> Soon they will claim that rebels stole Russian jets and bombed themselves to blame nice Assad.



Aren't you tired to posting blatant propaganda?

The incompetent mass media sponsored by USA can't even do their job right. They created a hole in the roof, but forgot to cut the metal fittings.





55sec





Also, they show only the tail of the bomb. They can find such tail pretty much everywhere in syria and in most of the middle easter countries. If there was a real bomb explosion, nothing would left from that building.


In my opinion, this is a clearly American operation and they bomb this is convoy. They wants to distract public opinion from the "coalition" air strike at the SAA forces.
They also wants to disrupt peace agreement and blame other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Thats same exactly scenario as in case of shooting down Malaysian Boeing MH17.
> 
> First Russians boasted they shot down Ukrainian An-26.
> When they realized it was Boeing they started throwing many conflicting conspiracy theories.
> 
> That it was provocation with not fresh bodies.
> That It was Ukrainian Su-25 that shot it down.
> That it was Ukrainian Su-27.
> 
> And so on
> 
> 
> Grad rocket has 20 kg warhead and costs 5000$
> 2000 lb bomb costs 500$.
> 
> Guess what will be the outcome? Even ur little brain should be enough to calculate it. Keep slaughtering kids in Syria. Thats only thing ur miserable regime can do well.



As I said, it's part of information warfare to win hearts and minds . Don't get me wrong though, I don't blame Russia per se. Since they are basically protecting their country's interests by all means necessary. In this regard, Putin is ready to do whatever is necessary to maintain Russia's strategic military/naval base in Syria and his influence over the Syrian regime/government. Doesn't matter how many people they have to kill/bomb to achieve that. As I said before, geo politics is not a Cinderella's game. It's a dirty game between players where there is basically no rules and everything is allowed. 

So Russia(and Syrian regime) by Denying it has EVER carried out an airstrike against health centres/aid workers(even by mistake) in Syria since the beginning of this conflict is also part of that information warfare to win the public hearts and minds. They don't want their supporters to start questioning their actions like the do with western powers. I must admit they re smart to some extent though. Since it still gives them the benefit of the doubt. Amd their supporters can come out with excuses like it's the evil west trying to malign Russia , and other conspiracy theories. 
I believe we should start denying any involvement as well, when such a mistake happens.


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Aren't you tired to posting blatant propaganda?
> 
> The incompetent mass media sponsored by USA can't even do their job right. They created a hole in the roof, but forgot to cut the metal fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they show only the tail of the bomb. They can find such tail pretty much everywhere in syria and in most of the middle easter countries. If there was a real bomb explosion, nothing would left from that building.


That was a tail which flew away from he exploded bomb and hit the roof.


Your Assadist friends where first to boast about this attack:






Your MoD filmed some armed car passing by convoy several hours before the attack to justify attack.

But when they realized that armed car passing by convoy several hours before is not a good justification they started making up stories.

Convoy couch fire.
Convoy was attacked by Nusra.
Convoy was attacked by US drone.

Same exact patter as in case of MH17.



> In my opinion, this is a clearly American operation and they bomb this is convoy. They wants to distract public opinion from the "coalition" air strike at the SAA forces.
> They also wants to disrupt peace agreement and blame other side.


Its the opposite. Assadists lied about coalition strike in order to justify quit cease fire burn aid convoy and dropping incendiary bombs in residential areas. So far they did not provide a tinniest evidence that attack indeed happened.



mike2000 is back said:


> As I said, it's part of information warfare to win hearts and minds . Don't get me wrong though, I don't blame Russia per se. Since they are basically protecting their country's interests by all means necessary. In this regard, Putin is ready to do whatever is necessary to maintain Russia's strategic military/naval base in Syria and his influence over the Syrian regime/government. Doesn't matter how many people they have to kill/bomb to achieve that. As I said before, geo politics is not a Cinderella's game. It's a dirty game between players where there is basically no rules and everything is allowed.
> 
> So Russia(and Syrian regime) by Denying it has EVER carried out an airstrike against health centres/aid workers(even by mistake) in Syria since the beginning of this conflict is also part of that information warfare to win the public hearts and minds. They don't want their supporters to start questioning their actions like the do with western powers. I must admit they re smart to some extent though. Since it still gives them the benefit of the doubt. Amd their supporters can come out with excuses like it's the evil west trying to malign Russia , and other conspiracy theories.
> I believe we should start denying any involvement as well, when such a mistake happens.


1) Burning residential neighborhoods and aid convoys in Syria protects national interests of Russia? 

2) There is no any naval base in Syria. Prior 2013 all Russia had there is 2 guys and dog. They were not getting wage properly so they asked for food from passing by sailors. I am not kidding.


----------



## 500

Khamenai wishes happy Eid to children of Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

^^^^ the most amazing thing is Israeli giving lectures on human rights what an amazing world in which we live

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

galaxy_surfer said:


> ^^^^ the most amazing thing is Israeli giving lectures on human rights what an amazing world in which we live



What's amazing is that some Muslims actually believe him and thank his posts hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Assad Putin Khamenai forces drop thermite incendiary cluster bombs on Aleppo city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amount of sadism of these "people" is beyond my comprehension.



Russians have great patience,that's their famous attribute.
For a year of war, they were supposed to throw vacuum bombs on rats and dance to finish very fast,but obviously they like to kill them softly.
Conclusion is that they enjoy when see dead mercenaries and broken dreams of some countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> What's amazing is that some Muslims actually believe him and thank his posts hahaha


There is nothing about belief here. I post plain and simple facts.

What is amazing and sick is that not a single Iranian condemns barrel bombing and burning with thermite cluster bombs residential neighborhoods. In same time same Iranians where crying about mistreating bodies of Russian pilots.



Tsilihin said:


> Russians have great patience,that's their famous attribute.
> For a year of war, they were supposed to throw vacuum bombs on rats and dance to finish very fast,but obviously they like to kill them softly.
> Conclusion is that they enjoy when see dead mercenaries and broken dreams of some countries.


Very first thing Russians did in Syria is indiscriminate bombing of Talbise killing 40 civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

Madali said:


> What's amazing is that some Muslims actually believe him and thank his posts hahaha


500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> That was a tail which flew away from he exploded bomb and hit the roof.
> 
> 
> Your Assadist friends where first to boast about this attack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your MoD filmed some armed car passing by convoy several hours before the attack to justify attack.
> 
> But when they realized that armed car passing by convoy several hours before is not a good justification they started making up stories.
> 
> Convoy couch fire.
> Convoy was attacked by Nusra.
> Convoy was attacked by US drone.
> 
> Same exact patter as in case of MH17.
> 
> 
> Its the opposite. Assadists lied about coalition strike in order to justify quit cease fire burn aid convoy and dropping incendiary bombs in residential areas. So far they did not provide a tinniest evidence that attack indeed happened.
> 
> 
> 1) Burning residential neighborhoods and aid convoys in Syria protects national interests of Russia?
> 
> 2) There is no any naval base in Syria. Prior 2013 all Russia had there is 2 guys and dog. They were not getting wage properly so they asked for food from passing by sailors. I am not kidding.



Lol never knew that. Thought their base there has always been active and with a huge presence. Anyway now they are fully back in Syria and they seem to have expanded heir military presence massively. I don't think they will pull out that much again like before. Since Syria serves as a strategic base for Russia for access to the Mediterranean sea. It is also important for Russia since Tartus is the Russian Navy's only Mediterranean repair and replenishment spot, thus sparing Russia’s warships the trip back to their Black Sea bases through the Turkish Straits(NATO controlled ). It also enables Russia to have a naval presence in the Mediterranean where they can challenge U.S/British bases/presence in the region.
So I believe they will keep supporting Assad at any cost, including bombing/killing any targets they deem necessary. 

Moreover I believe the bombing of aid facilities and workers is a message they are trying to send to the rebels and civilains living under rebel controlled areas, that they will target anybody indiscriminately as far as they don't give up the fight. So it's a form of psychological warfare as well. 


Saho said:


> 500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.


Lol well, it's normal. You don't expect Iranians here to agree with him or criticise their puppet Assad right? Afterall Russia and Iran(along with its shia proxies) are the ones keeping dictator Assad in power.
All in all, I think its normal they will support whatever crimes/actions Assads military commit against his own people.
At the end of the day, you shouldn't forget that Information warfare(which is what the Russians and their allies are doing as well) is as important (if not more important) as fighting the war itself. So Russians, Iranians and Assadists will keep supporting any crimes they commit while pointing their fingers only at others. Lol. The moment they start recognising their crimes in Syria it will damage their international reputation and make their sympathisers around the world to start questioning their involvement anx actions. They are fully aware of this, reason they will never agree to any crimes in the country no matter the amount of facts/materials you might provide.

So I don't see why many of you are surprised about this, to me it's perfectly understandable and normal.


----------



## ptldM3

Saho said:


> 500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.




And many of his supposed proof has been fake. Like posting a picture of a truck that overturned and claiming it was hit by an airstrike. Or claiming Russian airstrikes when I proved it was GRAD fire. The list is long.


On the other hand the "rebels" the same guys that cooperate with ISIS and Al-Quida affiliates are shelling Christian towns, destroying churches, robbing people, and executing children. You want to talk about destruction, why not mention all of those 'hell canons' that the "moderates" fire into residential areas. You can bet that tens of thousands of people have died from those improvised mortars and rockets but the blame always goes to Assad or Russia.



mike2000 is back said:


> Lol never knew that. Thought their base there has always been active and with a huge presence. Anyway now they are fully back in Syria and they seem to have expanded heir military presence massively. I don't think they will pull out that much again like before. Since Syria serves as a strategic base for Russia for access to the Mediterranean sea. It is also important for Russia since Tartus is the Russian Navy's only Mediterranean repair and replenishment spot, thus sparing Russia’s warships the trip back to their Black Sea bases through the Turkish Straits(NATO controlled ). It also enables Russia to have a naval presence in the Mediterranean where they can challenge U.S/British bases/presence in the region.
> So I believe they will keep supporting Assad at any cost, including bombing/killing any targets they deem necessary.
> 
> Moreover I believe the bombing of aid facilities and workers is a message they are trying to send to the rebels and civilains living under rebel controlled areas, that they will target anybody indiscriminately as far as they don't give up the fight. So it's a form of psychologival warfare as well.
> 
> Lol well, it's normal. You don't expect Iranians here to agree with him or criticise their puppet Assad right? Afterall Russia and Iran(along with its shia proxies) are the ones keeping dictator Assad in power.
> All in all, I think its normal they will support whatever crimes/actions Assads military commit against his own people.
> At the end of the day, you shouldn't forget that Information warfare(which is what the Russians and their allies are doing as well) is as important (if not more important) as fighting the war itself. So arussians, Iranians and Assadists will kepndnyug any crimes they commit while pointing their fingers only at others. Lol. The moment they start recognising their crimes in Syria it will damage their international reputation and make their sympathisers around the world to start questioning their involvement ans actions. They are fully aware of this, reason they will never agree to any crimes in the country no matter the amount of facts/materials you might provide.
> 
> So I don't see why many of you are surprised about this, to me it's perfectly understandable and normal.




Yes Iran and Russia are supporting Assad and you think the so called "moderates" don't get support? The US, Turkey, France, UK, Saudi Arabia, Quatar, ect are supporting the "rebels" by helping them cross into Syria (not realy a civil war once you get invaders pouring in) proving weapons, training, intelligence and airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Saho said:


> 500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.



Oh yes, you are right, i get so crazy when an Israeli defends Jihadist. Grrrr. 

I'm not a child, bro. Zionists have been doing this shit for decades. Some of the muslims have goldfish memories but for me, this is nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armoured Division

Thanks to this war we have seen some glorious combat footage.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Oh yes, you are right, i get so crazy when an Israeli defends Jihadist. Grrrr.
> 
> I'm not a child, bro. Zionists have been doing this shit for decades. Some of the muslims have goldfish memories but for me, this is nothing new.


Example of sick Assadist propaganda:

1) Those who stand against corrupt dictator are "jihadist".
2) Those who come from other countries to fight for sake of their religious leader Khamenai are not jihadists.



mike2000 is back said:


> Lol never knew that. Thought their base there has always been active and with a huge presence.


Here Russian central TV state report from that base in summer 2012:






There is just one guy, his driver, cat and dog. He says he lost 12 kg and survives thanks to garden and food which passing sailors give him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Example of sick Assadist propaganda:
> 
> 1) Those who stand against corrupt dictator are "jihadist".
> 2) Those who come from other countries to fight for sake of their religious leader Khamenai are not jihadists.




And many of those "standing against corrupt dictator" are from countries that supress or ban all religions other Islam, treat women like slaves with no rights, execute innecent people for being gay, leaving Islam,ect. Under Assad women have full rights, churches and temples are not banned, gays don't get beheaded, ect.

Funny how those 'freedom fighters' have turned a free and secular Syria into what resembles Saudi Arabia and Afghanistan.



I will tell you what a jihadist is, a Jihadist, beheads people, destroyes churches, uses suicide bombers, mistreat all minorities and fights to spread radical Islam. You can't forget they often scream Alllahhhh akbarrrrrrr when they use violence. Sounds like all the qualities of the "moderates".


Syria went from this:









To this:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> And many of those "standing against corrupt dictator" are from countries that supress or ban all religions other Islam, treat women like slaves with no rights, execute innecent people for being gay, leaving Islam,ect. Under Assad women have full rights, churches and temples are not banned, gays don't get beheaded, ect.
> 
> Funny how those 'freedom fighters' have turned a free and secular Syria into what resembles Saudi Arabia and Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you what a jihadist is, a Jihadist, beheads people, destroyes churches, uses suicide bombers, mistreat all minorities and fights to spread radical Islam. You can't forget they often scream Alllahhhh akbarrrrrrr when they use violence. Sounds like all the qualities of the "moderates".
> 
> 
> Syria went from this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 337449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337451


That argument I've already answered. Syria was fine and secular before Alawite dictators came to power.

This is Damascus in 1958:






When first protestors came out to streets in 2011 the were brutally slaughtered and tortured. Barrel bombed starved and gassed. So all escaped and only hardcore fanatics remained.

This is Daraya in 2011:





This is Daraya now:





Thats how your bombings turn Syria into another Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

ptldM3 said:


> And many of his supposed proof has been fake. Like posting a picture of a truck that overturned and claiming it was hit by an airstrike. Or claiming Russian airstrikes when I proved it was GRAD fire. The list is long.
> 
> 
> On the other hand the "rebels" the same guys that cooperate with ISIS and Al-Quida affiliates are shelling Christian towns, destroying churches, robbing people, and executing children. You want to talk about destruction, why not mention all of those 'hell canons' that the "moderates" fire into residential areas. You can bet that tens of thousands of people have died from those improvised mortars and rockets but the blame always goes to Assad or Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Iran and Russia are supporting Assad and you think the so called "moderates" don't get support? The US, Turkey, France, UK, Saudi Arabia, Quatar, ect are supporting the "rebels" by helping them cross into Syria (not realy a civil war once you get invaders pouring in) proving weapons, training, intelligence and airstrikes.


Lol Obviously as I said earlier, Russia and Assad HAS NEVER COMMITTED any crimes or carried out air strikes that killed civilians/aid workers/hospitals etc. I have never seen them(and I don't ever expect them to anyway) taking responsibility for any airstrikes strikes that killed civilians/aid workers(even by mistake). lol. No surprise there, it's a music we keep hearing.

As for support by foreign powers in syria, Well I never said otherwise did I? The revolution that started in Syria as a genuine cry for change of government/leader against a dictator quickly turned into a civil war as Assad thought he could crush the civilian protesters with his army like his father did decades ago in Hama(killing almost 40,000 people in just under a month) . Unfortunately for the son, this time it was different as we live in an age of global 24hours news media and social media where information is quickly spreads around the globe with just a click. Coupled with other countries ready to intervene directly or indirectly. 
So his quest to crush the protesters indiscriminately with brute force backfired as many of his own soldiers refused to shoot/kill their own people thus defecting and causing the peaceful uprising to turn into an armed conflict. He has only himself to blame and his greed for power. No leader should be above the country. However that's the problem with one man rule/cult of personality as I said before since they believe only them can rule the country(they were born to rule the country.lol ), and they will make silly slogans like: " It's either me or chaos/destruction, take your pick". Lol
So only Assad is to blame for the current pathetic war torn situation of his country. The rest is all the secoundary effects of his decision to cling on to power by all means. 

As I said before he could have quietly cede power to someone else or leave like Ben Ali and Mubarak did after massive uprisings. Instead he choosed to follow Gaddafi's lead by clinging on to power by all means necessary even death. we can all see the results today. If Ben Ali and Mubarak had clung on to power like Assad and Gaddafi them their countries will be in the same situation like Libya and Syria today. Thank God one fled from power while the other ceded power after military decided enough was enough thus avoiding a civil war.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> That argument I've already answered. Syria was fine and secular before Alawite dictators came to power.
> 
> This is Damascus in 1958:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When first protestors came out to streets in 2011 the were brutally slaughtered and tortured. Barrel bombed starved and gassed. So all escaped and only hardcore fanatics remained.
> 
> This is Daraya in 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Daraya now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how your bombings turn Syria into another Afghanistan.






Half the destruction of Syria was caused by the "moderates". You still are tap dancing around the subject. Those so called freedom fighters that are coming into Syria are from some of the most authoritarian and brutal regimes in the world. The Saudis for instance executed protesters including teenagers but the Saudis cry and denounce Assad. Moreover, those freedoms fighters should stay in their own countries and fight for women's rights, fight for Christians not being allowed to have churches, fight for the rights of people to leave Islam without having their head hacked off, fight to stop gay people from being executed.


Syria was one of the most free and secular countries in the Middle East. After the freedom fighters swooped in women were locked up in cages, forced to wear Burqas, churches destroyed, neighborhoods shelled and Syrian civilians as well as soldiers executed and lynched for being pro government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Assad did drop barrel bombs. but everyone has committed war crimes...its war afterall...everyone is desperate for a win. u look like hypocrites saying Assad has done bad but not coalition? gimme a break. How is helping ISIS any better than dropping barrel bombs in enemies? Those of u bitching about Assad bombing civilians what have u done about other wars like yemen, afghanistan Iraq were civilians were/are getitng bombed everyday. what did you do about that? nothing...as expected...only to use double standard on Assad...bcos Assad is winning. Opposition will spend so much, and still not control Syria in the end. thats why THEY ARE MAD. Opposition just messed with teh wrong guy. Assad is no Gaddafi. Opposition will still lose...because they have inferior ground forces....thats why IAF has to go to syria and "help" rebels too. hypocrites!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Half the destruction of Syria was caused by the "moderates".


Thats total crap. Rebels dont have even 1% of Assadist firepower. Show me just one Assadist area with large scale destruction. U cant.



> You still are tap dancing around the subject. Those so called freedom fighters that are coming into Syria are from some of the most authoritarian and brutal regimes in the world.


You are right that most of the foreign fighters come from Russia. But still they are only tiny speck of the rebel force. On the other hand bulk of the Assadist force are Khamenai jihadists. 



> Syria was one of the most free and secular countries in the Middle East.


It was before the Assad junta came to power. After that it turned into a brutal dictatorship, where Shabihas could take and torture u in Palmyra jail just because they did not like how u gazed at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Thats total crap. Rebels dont have even 1% of Assadist firepower. Show me just one Assadist area with large scale destruction. U cant.








Assad has never had much of an Air Force capable of ground attack, most of the aircraft have been interceptors, trainers, transport and light ground attack and there is hardly anything left.


God only knows how many thousands of hell canons the "moderates" have used. Now factor in mortars, Suicide vehicles, IEDs, tanks, IFV, heavy truck mounted guns and small arms.


Even a few grenades or a mortar can destroy entire building if the fire is not put out.







500 said:


> You are right that most of the foreign fighters come from Russia. But still they are only tiny speck of the rebel force. On the other hand bulk of the Assadist force are Khamenai jihadists.















500 said:


> It was before the Assad junta came to power. After that it turned into a brutal dictatorship, where Shabihas could take and torture u in Palmyra jail just because they did not like how u gazed at them.






Your conspiracy theory of shabihas torturing people because they did not like the look that someone gave them is lovely, but again you are tap dancing around the subject. Under Assad Syria was the most secular and free country in the Middle East. Women had full rights, Christians were allowed to have churches, Jews were allowed to have temples, no one executed gays, ect. You claim that a bunch of freedoms fighters came to 'help' the oh so oppressed Syrian while those freedoms fighters came from shithole countries ruled by authoritarian dictators that implement the same laws as ISIS such as executing those who leave Islam, executing gays, no rights for women, No rights for Christians, ect.



Freedom, brought to you by the moderates 


Locking women in cages:







I'm sure this FSA supporter chooses to wear bedsheets over her body:







"Moderates" behead child which they kidnapped from a hospital.






Ransacking, destroying and desecration of churches:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Assad has never had much of an Air Force capable of ground attack, most of the aircraft have been interceptors, trainers, transport and light ground attack and there is hardly anything left.


All Assad aircraft can carry tons of bombs: MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-29, Su-22, helicopters.



> God only knows how many thousands of hell canons the "moderates" have used. Now factor in mortars, Suicide vehicles, IEDs, tanks, IFV, heavy truck mounted guns and small arms.


Hell cannon has 20 kg warhead and 200 m range. Its limited to frontline. Small MiG-21 can drop 2 tons of bombs everywhere in Syria.




>


That chart is rubbish. Show me any video with rebel fighters talking with Tunisian accent. 




> Your conspiracy theory of shabihas torturing people because they did not like the look that someone gave them is lovely, but again you are tap dancing around the subject.


LOL, Muhabarat and Shabiha are conspiracy theory now.



> Under Assad Syria was the most secular and free country in the Middle East.










> Freedom, brought to you by the moderates


This freedom is brought by your insane bombs which murdered and expelled all the moderates. Same u did in Afghanistan. Prior 1979 Afhhanistan was just very poor peasant country. After ur insane bombings it turned into a Taliban and drug center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> All Assad aircraft can carry tons of bombs: MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-29, Su-22, helicopters.






Those aircraft which are mostly none existant anymore all are interceptors or ground attack. Just about the only ordinance they would use were a few dumb bombs, unguided rockets or canon.


The thousands of 'hell canons' have surly caused more destruction.










500 said:


> Hell cannon has 20 kg warhead and 200 m range. Its limited to frontline. Small MiG-21 can drop 2 tons of bombs everywhere in Syria.







What Mig-21? There is probably only a handful left and even less that are in flying condition. The Syrian Air Force probably lost 90% of all the ordinance for those aircraft due to all the air bases being captured and destroyed.

There is a reason the Syrian Air Force resorted to using barrel bombs.


Look at the mighty Syrian Air Force, terrorizing everyone with aircraft that can't fly:














500 said:


> That chart is rubbish. Show me any video with rebel fighters talking with Tunisian accent.







Take it up with the ICSR and CIA, those are their figures  notice how you disregard credible sources when it destroyes your argument.





500 said:


> LOL, Muhabarat and Shabiha are conspiracy theory now.







Posting a Star Treck internet meme really strengthens your conspiracy. You realy got a one up on me, next you should try calling me a bad meanie.






500 said:


> This freedom is brought by your insane bombs which murdered and expelled all the moderates. Same u did in Afghanistan. Prior 1979 Afhhanistan was just very poor peasant country. After ur insane bombings it turned into a Taliban and drug center.







The Soviet Union built most of the infrastructure in Afghanistan, but don't change the subject and the Taliban are the result of the west, the Taliban are just the "Mujahadeen" just like in Syria the "moderates" will be something quite different. You can keep spitting out the same narritive of the freedom loving jihadists and I can show proof of them destroying residential areas, beheading people, locking women in cages, working with ISIS, ect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Rebels targeting civillians intentionally due to their religious background.

http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-syria-fuah-siege-20160922-snap-story.html

*'A massacre is inevitable': Punishing siege drags on for two Shiite villages in Syria*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 50cent

^^^^ Fsa. VS animals



even animals are more civilized than these bastards fsa jihads kharjis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

galaxy_surfer said:


> ^^^



This ugly ape you see in the picture belongs to a group that is armed by US TOW missiles. Although it's not a surprise, US has supported many kinds of apes like this in past and current century.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Its funny that same poeple who shed crocodile tears about beheaded soldier support dropping incendiary cluster bombs and thermobaric bombs and starving of civilians. Sick.



ptldM3 said:


> Those aircraft which are mostly none existant anymore all are interceptors or ground attack. Just about the only ordinance they would use were a few dumb bombs, unguided rockets or canon.



They still can perform dozens of sorteis a day thanks to Rusian mechanics and spare parts + Russian terror ir foce also perfoms dozens airdtroikes a day. Together they easily drop some 100 tons a day. Remels cant drop that amount in a year.



> The thousands of 'hell canons' have surly caused more destruction.


There are no thousands and they have very limited range. Just to frontline. Nothing remotely close to Assadist.




> Take it up with the ICSR and CIA, those are their figures  notice how you disregard credible sources when it destroyes your argument.


So ICSR and CIA work together or what does that even mean? I believe in what I see. The overwhelming majority of rebels have Syrian accent. There is small Russian dominated JMA group. Tunisians being majority thats total crap. Show me Tunisians, should not be hard if they really are in big numbers.



> Posting a Star Treck internet meme really strengthens your conspiracy. You realy got a one up on me, next you should try calling me a bad meanie.


U know nothing about this region and Arabs. Saying thatpne of the most brutal dictatorships is most free is total joke.




> The Soviet Union built most of the infrastructure in Afghanistan, but don't change the subject and the Taliban are the result of the west, the Taliban are just the "Mujahadeen" just like in Syria the "moderates" will be something quite different. You can keep spitting out the same narritive of the freedom loving jihadists and I can show proof of them destroying residential areas, beheading people, locking women in cages, working with ISIS, ect.


https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:AFG&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false

This is Afghanistan population change. As u can see it started dropping after Soviet invasion and grow again after Soviets left. We have similar ethnic cleansing in Syria now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> This ugly ape you see in the picture belongs to a group that is armed by US TOW missiles. Although it's not a surprise, US has supported many kinds of apes like this in past and current century.


Surely as Iran Fm Mr Zarif said these weapons and money ain't provided by angels from sky for these guys .... in fact without weapons smuggled into Syria and external support given to them by some regional countries before protests which ended in killing police officers and Syrian solders it would not have turned to a civil war ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

Interesting to see so many Assad supporters in denial. Before the war Assad had 400.000 soldiers, a quite strong army at least numerically. Now he is forced to bring Russians, Iranians and Hesbollah to fight for him. Unless foreign forces hadnt arrived in Syria, Assad would have lost long ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Its funny that same poeple who shed crocodile tears about beheaded soldier support dropping incendiary cluster bombs and thermobaric bombs and starving of civilians. Sick.






It's funny the same people that support people dropping 'hell canons', beheadings, looting, and targeting Christians are crying crocodile tears over the Syria Air Force.








500 said:


> They still can perform dozens of sorteis a day thanks to Rusian mechanics and spare parts + Russian terror ir foce also perfoms dozens airdtroikes a day. Together they easily drop some 100 tons a day. Remels cant drop that amount in a year.








Russia phased out Mig-21s and Mig-23s decades ago. They don't have any technicians that are trained on those aircraft, especially when most technicians are in their teens or early 20s. The only spare parts Russia has are the same ones that Syria has, Russia shut down those factories long ago. They would have to get spares from decommissioned aircraft. Syria has plenty of those. 








500 said:


> There are no thousands and they have very limited range. Just to frontline. Nothing remotely close to Assadist.






It does not matter the range. The "moderates" have thousands of those 'hell canons' and they still hold large areas of land so by default they can kill many people and devistate large areas. Does a rifle have long range? No but AK-47s, M-16/M-4, Mosan Negants, M-1s, ect have killed tens of millions of people.







500 said:


> So ICSR and CIA work together or what does that even mean? I believe in what I see. The overwhelming majority of rebels have Syrian accent. There is small Russian dominated JMA group. Tunisians being majority thats total crap. Show me Tunisians, should not be hard if they really are in big numbers.






It means you are slow in the head and conspiracy nut. The CIA as well as the ICSR give similar figures in regards to foreign Tunisian fighters. What reason would they make up those claims for? How does it benefit them?

Forget the fact that Tunsinian itself acknowledge it has many citizens fighting abroad. As for showing you Tunsinians, I don't speak Aribic and I doubt that you do, so how would I show show? There is also many Chechens in Syria too, yet there is just a handful of videos that I have seen with Chechens and the only reason I know they are Chechen is because they speak Russian with a cacausian accent.







500 said:


> You U know nothing about this region and Arabs. Saying thatpne of the most brutal dictatorships is most free is total joke.







Okay you win even though you have no proof, I will believe you, they execute people for looking at them the wrong way, they also kill puppies too.






500 said:


> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:AFG&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
> 
> This is Afghanistan population change. As u can see it started dropping after Soviet invasion and grow again after Soviets left. We have similar ethnic cleansing in Syria now.






Since 2001 2.5 millions Afghans have fled to Pakistan. Up to 2.4 fled to Iran and hundreds of thousand have fled to Europe and other Middle Eastern countries. Must be that NATO "ethnic cleansing". 


Of course knowing you I fully expect you to say those are a BS numbers and I need to "prove it". All the while all of your figures are not BS even though the sources are the same or less credible  in other words if the CIA gave an estimated figure of refugees during the Soviet Afghan war you will never question it, and in fact, you will gloat over it and claim it was "ethnic cleansing", if the CIA gives an estimated number of Afghan refuges since 2001 you will claim it's BS even if other sources will confirm a similar figure.







GiannKall said:


> Interesting to see so many Assad supporters in denial. Before the war Assad had 400.000 soldiers, a quite strong army at least numerically. Now he is forced to bring Russians, Iranians and Hesbollah to fight for him. Unless foreign forces hadnt arrived in Syria, Assad would have lost long ago





Yep and there is zero foreign fighters fighting against Assad? Russia has between 2-4 thousand people stationed in Syria, most are support staff such as mechanics, cooks, translators, military police, and specialist that man radars and other equipment. Most of those never leave base.

As for Hezballah, there numbers are extremely small.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

Go Assad, continue dropping bombs to the rats. All rats must be exterminated, not a single rat shall be spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> It's funny the same people that support people dropping 'hell canons', beheadings, looting, and targeting Christians are crying crocodile tears over the Syria Air Force.


So all civilians u barrel bomb, fry with thermite and blow to pieces with thermobaric bombs are evil?




> Russia phased out Mig-21s and Mig-23s decades ago. They don't have any technicians that are trained on those aircraft, especially when most technicians are in their teens or early 20s. The only spare parts Russia has are the same ones that Syria has, Russia shut down those factories long ago. They would have to get spares from decommissioned aircraft. Syria has plenty of those.


Syrian AF made 98 sorties in 3 days:
https://ria.ru/syria/20151109/1317423199.html

Then again 75 sorties in 2 days:
https://ria.ru/syria_chronicle/20151111/1318881215.html

So they made over 30 sorties a day in average. Russia mades over 50 sorties a day. So together they can easily drop over 100 t of bombs a day all over Syria as I said.



> It does not matter the range. The "moderates" have thousands of those 'hell canons' and they still hold large areas of land so by default they can kill many people and devistate large areas. Does a rifle have long range? No but AK-47s, M-16/M-4, Mosan Negants, M-1s, ect have killed tens of millions of people.


Of course range is matters. For strategic bombings u need range. Hell cannon is tactical close support weapon.

This is Aleppo destruction map by UN







As u can see, virtually all the destruction is in rebel areas. And Aleppo is city where rebels used most of their hell cannons. So ur claim that rebels caused half of the damage in Syria is nothing but sad joke.




> It means you are slow in the head and conspiracy nut. The CIA as well as the ICSR give similar figures in regards to foreign Tunisian fighters. What reason would they make up those claims for? How does it benefit them?
> 
> Forget the fact that Tunsinian itself acknowledge it has many citizens fighting abroad. As for showing you Tunsinians, I don't speak Aribic and I doubt that you do, so how would I show show? There is also many Chechens in Syria too, yet there is just a handful of videos that I have seen with Chechens and the only reason I know they are Chechen is because they speak Russian with a cacausian accent.


Ask ur assadist friends. If there are so many Tunissians among the rebels there must be easy to fight a video with them. So far I never met any such video. BTW Tunisians also destroy ur argument that rebels supporters come from most oppressive regimes because Tunisia is one of the most free countries in Arab world. Also can u show me CIA report itself? I dont know what is ICSR.



> Okay you win even though you have no proof, I will believe you, they execute people for looking at them the wrong way, they also kill puppies too.


You made a claim that Assad Syria is most free country in Arab world. You did not even know that it had official emergency rule for 48 years since baath coup.



> Since 2001 2.5 millions Afghans have fled to Pakistan. Up to 2.4 fled to Iran and hundreds of thousand have fled to Europe and other Middle Eastern countries. Must be that NATO "ethnic cleansing".
> 
> 
> Of course knowing you I fully expect you to say those are a BS numbers and I need to "prove it". All the while all of your figures are not BS even though the sources are the same or less credible  in other words if the CIA gave an estimated figure of refugees during the Soviet Afghan war you will never question it, and in fact, you will gloat over it and claim it was "ethnic cleansing", if the CIA gives an estimated number of Afghan refuges since 2001 you will claim it's BS even if other sources will confirm a similar figure.


Once again. Here Afghan population:






It started dropping since Soviet invasion. And after Soviets left started rapidly growing again.



> Yep and there is zero foreign fighters fighting against Assad? Russia has between 2-4 thousand people stationed in Syria, most are support staff such as mechanics, cooks, translators, military police, and specialist that man radars and other equipment. Most of those never leave base.
> 
> As for Hezballah, there numbers are extremely small.


Hezbollah has over 6,0000, Afghans over 10,000, Iraqis over 20,000. Russians provide them air cover and some artillery support. Assad has some 2,000 Toger force, 2,000 Desert Hawk force, 2,000 Republican quard brigade + barrel bomber air force. Thats about it. All others in Assad arre are totally useless. Thus the bulk of Assad fighting force are foreigners.




=====================================





Assadists admit they fled from Handarat:












Despite Handarat is totally destroyed, despite insane bombings of Aleppo, despite fact that rebels there are surrounded, Assadist still fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Supposedly "humanitarian aid". I can't vouche for the authenticity but someone posted this in another forum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> torture u in Palmyra jail just because they did not like how u gazed at them.



they also run at streets and searched for ppl with beard and ripped it off to finally kill them somewhere.. they even chopp off your fingers because you are not cursing the ones they hate.. or just kill man and woman or children with certain names.. 

these ppl are beyond any human shape.. and than you wonder why they are so brutal and do this and that.. thats things they do are peanuts for them.. in their wicked twisted minds its a good thing.. 




ptldM3 said:


> Supposedly "humanitarian aid". I can't vouche for the authenticity but someone posted this in another forum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337869



smells like self planted toys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad Putin Khamenai keep burning Aleppo with thermite cluster bombs:
















I dont know whats wrong these these 3 guys? Where from this sadism? They were abused in childhood?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Jews from Aleppo in Israel pained by city's destruction
*Yossi Antebi and David Ginzi are amongst the Jews of Aleppo who immigrated to Israel; one has fond memories of his hometown, but the other remembers being ambushed on the way to school; regardless, both are saddened by the city's violence today.*
Etti Abramov|Published: 25.09.16 , 22:33

Yossi Antebi, an 80-year-old resident of Tel Aviv, grew up in Aleppo, and is finding it hard to see his childhood home torn apart. "When I hear the reports, it pains me greatly. I see the places explode and know all the names," shared Antebi.

"We lived in the center of the city; we had it good in Aleppo. But I was a Zionist; I wanted to immigrate to Israel. At the age of 18, I tried to run away, and I was caught in Lebanon, and in the end we immigrated to Israel nearly naked," recounted the Tel Aviv resident.

Aleppo (Photo: AFP)


Aleppo (Photo: AFP)

"Sometimes, I'm sad that I left Aleppo, because there I knew which house belonged to whom. There was a yard that where everybody gathered every Shabbat. Here, I barely know the neighbors. I had Arab friends, customers who cried when we left. Because of this, it's very painful for me when I think of those people and how that dog, Assad, carries on."

David Gindi, who also left the beleaguered city 58 years ago. "I'm sad when I see what's happening," he said. "I don't remember Aleppo well. As children, we had a lot of problems with the population; they would ambush us on the way to school, particularly after the establishment of the State (of Israel). When we immigrated to Israel, we just left everything."

At its height, the Jewish community in Aleppo numbered 30,000. Of that number, only ten thousand immigrated to Israel. Today, only a few thousand emigrants from that community remain in Israel.


----------



## 925boy

GiannKall said:


> Interesting to see so many Assad supporters in denial. Before the war Assad had 400.000 soldiers, a quite strong army at least numerically. Now he is forced to bring Russians, Iranians and Hesbollah to fight for him. Unless foreign forces hadnt arrived in Syria, Assad would have lost long ago


Well do you think Syrian govt assumed they would one day need to use those "400K" soldiers all over the country in a war like this? NO, yes the unmotivated/traitorish conscripts left, leaving a small, but more loyal,disciplined force there. So what? opposotion too could never beat Assad without foreign help so i dont get your point tbh. Am an Assad supporter(because who else is better than him that ii should support?)but we all know he has committed crimes, just like everyone else.


----------



## Saho

Saho said:


> 500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Well do you think Syrian govt assumed they would one day need to use those "400K" soldiers all over the country in a war like this? NO, yes the unmotivated/traitorish conscripts left, leaving a small, but more loyal,disciplined force there. So what? opposotion too could never beat Assad without foreign help so i dont get your point tbh.


Syria population is 22 mln means there are 5.5 million men ready for military service. How many out of them are fighting for Assad? - Few thousand Alawite tigers, few thousands Alawite Desert Hawks, few tousand Druze and Alawite republican guards. Thata about it - hardly 10 K total. Thats less than 0.2% of military ready manpower of Syria. That means he has virtually no support and survives solely thanks to foreign militias.



> Am an Assad supporter(because who else is better than him that ii should support?)


Assad proved to be the worst Syria's ruler by a huge margin.You can find worse than him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Saho said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780390123997396992
Why do the righteous Sunni Muslims engage in lying and deceiving so much. Hundreds of fake video's from Syria. Fake rumors about Iraq using helicopter dropped barrel bombs. The Kuwaiti authorities used a 15 year old girl to deceive and lie that soldiers took babies out of incubators in 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

After 3 days of insane indiscriminate bombings some relief in Aleppo:






Any of Assad supporters might explain what was the reason for 3 days of terror attacks which killed 300 people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Syria population is 22 mln means there are 5.5 million men ready for military service. How many out of them are fighting for Assad? - Few thousand Alawite tigers, few thousands Alawite Desert Hawks, few tousand Druze and Alawite republican guards. Thata about it - hardly 10 K total. Thats less than 0.2% of military ready manpower of Syria. That means he has virtually no support and survives solely thanks to foreign militias.
> 
> 
> Assad proved to be the worst Syria's ruler by a huge margin.You can find worse than him.


5.5 million are ready for service? if they really are then why was 400K only in army b4 the war started? ur just throwing out irrevant facts. quality over quantity bro. volume means little if there is no quality.u just love to simplify and summarize complex things. foreign militias? as if the opposition TOO doesnt need foreign militias,money,fighters,intelligence. GFOH with your double standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

Free Syrian Army should be happy now because instead of BARREL bomb Russia use leaser guided bunker buster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

NADIM.NAZI said:


> Free Syrian Army should be happy now because instead of BARREL bomb Russia use leaser guided bunker buster


Almost every country is carrying out strikes in Syria recently Israeli planes were caught by radar and everyone blames Russia.s for all bombing strikes in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

ptldM3 said:


> Supposedly "humanitarian aid". I can't vouche for the authenticity but someone posted this in another forum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337869


Is it bullets in the medical supplies ?


----------



## Timur

HAIDER said:


> Is it bullets in the medical supplies ?



how easy is it to open a medic supply and put there some bullets for twitter?..

and this image out of contex could make them gay.. but who knows


----------



## 925boy

@500 On the issue of "Assad's army", i hope you will also include the NDF which is not part of SAA but still part of Syrian govt forces. They also number in the high tens of thousands. you seem to exclude them from Assad's fighting camp. And they are syrian too. You LOVE selective justice man.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> After 3 days of insane indiscriminate bombings some relief in Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of Assad supporters might explain what was the reason for 3 days of terror attacks which killed 300 people?



Who is Aleppo Forensic Group? I couldn't find anything in google. The only information that popped up is stories for a few hours ago about sourcing them about these numbers.
https://www.google.ae/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=w0fqV5PVFNGN8Qfz_KzYCA&gws_rd=ssl#q="aleppo+forensic+group"



Timur said:


> how easy is it to open a medic supply and put there some bullets for twitter?..
> 
> and this image out of contex could make them gay.. but who knows



Kissing bad, cutting heads of children on back of trucks not so bad.

Is that the conclusion?


----------



## Madali

http://news.trust.org/item/20160926233051-tw7mz/?source=reTheWire

*WASHINGTON, Sept 26 (Reuters) - The collapse of the latest Syria ceasefire has heightened the possibility that Gulf states might arm Syrian rebels with shoulder-fired missiles to defend themselves against Syrian and Russian warplanes, U.S. officials said on Monday.

*


----------



## mike2000 is back

I don't understand what you people are arguing over. 
Fact is: "Assad is a mass butcher dictator who has already killed tens of thousands of his own people(just like his father) and will do anything to remain in power irregardless of the total destruction of his own country. He has basically lost legitimacy even if he is still legally the president of Syria. 

Many of the rebels have also committed crimes as well(especially the radical Islamic groups like Al nusra etc) as I said before, The only difference is that they don't have the capabilities Assad have to kill on an industrial scale. Lol 

Finally, Assad IS THE ONE WHO SHOULD BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS COUNTRYS CURRENT SITUATION. Since , he is the president and as such has the responsibility to keep his country safe like any leader. Similarly even for the crimes he committed as well, since he is the government and as such the government has responsibilities/commitments unlike rag tag rebel groups . 

He has turned a normal country whose Citizens merely protested/rose up peacefully for Change now into a bloody geopolitical war involving world powers and regional powers(sunni/shia militias groups) etc. 







As such the conflict is now much more complex and difficult to solve., All this because of his selfish greed for Power.
It's incredible what one man can destroy his own country and refuse to budgembi always find this astounding. Taking the whole country hostage. A country should always be above ONE MAN. Egypt, Tunisia "indispensable' dictators left, but the country issis still alive and moving on. Nobody should think only him can rule a country. That's bullshit. 

Now the only people to suffer are the common Syrian people, not Assad or his regime. Oh well......life is tough.


----------



## Serpentine

A typical Aljazeera report trying to show the 'victims' of airstrike.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780440401937301504


----------



## Ceylal

*Two aircrafts drop military aid to Syrian rebel near Turkish borders*
By Zen Adra -
25/09/2016




*Two military aircrafts airdropped military aid to Turkish-backed militants fighting the Islamic State (IS) in northern Syria, Turkish General Staff announced.*

The two aircrafts – most likely American – took off from an airbase in the gulf state of Qatar, which hosts Al Udeid Air Base used by the United States Central Command against ISIS in Syria and Iraq, as well as al-Qaeda in Yemen.

The aids were dropped to the US-vetted 'moderate rebels' in Tal Ahmar near the bordering town of Al-Rai, used by the US forces as a headquarter to assist rebels fighting under operation Euphrates Shield against ISIS terror group.

Turkish, Saudis, Kuweitis or Jordanian aircraft?
I saw the Jordanian wren on 60 mins, what a crock of shit..!

*http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/interview-with-king-abdullah-of-jordan/*


----------



## Aramagedon

*U.S. Coalition Intelligence “Operations Room” Inside Syria, Destroyed by Russian Missile Attack*

**


The US and its allies had established a Field Operations Room in the Aleppo region integrated by intelligence personnel. Until it was targeted by a Russian missile attack on September 20, this “semi-secret” facility was operated by US, British, Israeli, Turkish, Saudi and Qatari intelligence personnel. 
According to Fars News, this intelligence facility was attacked by Russia in the immediate wake of the US Air Strikes against Syrian SAA forces at Deir Ezzor in support of the ISIS-Daesh terrorists. “The Russian warships stationed in Syria’s coastal waters targeted and destroyed a foreign military operations room, killing over two dozen Israeli and western intelligence officers”
“The Russian warships fired three Caliber missiles at the foreign officers’ coordination operations room in Dar Ezza region in the Western part of Aleppo near Sam’an mountain, killing 30 Israeli and western officers,”
The operations room was located in the Western part of Aleppo province in the middle of sky-high Sam’an mountain and old caves. The region is deep into a chain of mountains.

The Fars report conveys the impression that the Operations Room was largely integrated by Israelis. In all likelihood, the US was “calling the shots” and the facility was coordinated by Washington’s regional allies, in close liaison with (and on behalf) of the US military and intelligence apparatus.
With the exception of the Fars report and Sputnik Arabic, this Russian attack directed against a US-led coalition intelligence facility has not made the headlines. In fact there has been a total news blackout. The accuracy of the Fars report is yet to be fully ascertained.
What is significant is that the Operations Room situated in rebel held territory in the Aleppo region is manned by the main state sponsors of ISIS Daesh and Al Qaeda inside Syria, namely the US, UK (largely involved in the air raids), plus four countries of the region: Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Israel and Qatar. The respective roles of the four regional countries relating to recruitment, training, logistics and the financing of terrorism have been amply documented.

This Operations Room (i.e Combat Information Center) in the Aleppo region as well as field operations rooms in other regions (in territories controlled by rebel forces) are in permanent liaison with the US, Israeli and allied military command and control.
We will recall that in October 2015, Obama announced that he was dispatching US Special Forces to operate on the ground inside Syria in the alleged counterterrorism operation against ISIS-Daesh. These US Special Forces would “involve fewer than 50 Special Operations advisers, who will work with resistance forces battling the Islamic State in northern Syria but will not engage in direct combat” (WP, October 30, 2015).
They will not engage in combat, they will be involved in”advisory” activities, –i.e. both within rebel formations as well as in the field operations rooms.

In recent months (May 2016), Washington confirmed that another 250 US special forces were to be deployed on the ground in Syria. A select number of intelligence officials were no doubt assigned to the field operations rooms.
This dispatch of US special forces coincided with the influx of thousand of newly recruited “jihadist mercenaries” who joined the ranks of the various terror formations. “Thousands of terrorists” were reported to have crossed the Turkey-Syria border in early May 2016, to be deployed against government forces in the Aleppo region.

Voice of America (undated) http://www.voanews.com/a/us-to-send-special-forces-to-syria-to-fight-islamic-state/3029684.html

The Operations Room in the Aleppo region was used to coordinate actions on the ground, drone surveillance as well as air-strikes. According to the Fars report, the intelligence personnel assigned to the US led coalition Operations Room destroyed by Russia was involved in coordinating US and allied sponsored terrorist attacks in Aleppo and Idlib. In all likelihood, the Operations Room destroyed by Russia was also involved in the planning and implementation of the Deir Ezzor attack by the US Air force against Syrian SAA forces, carried out in the immediate wake of the Geneva ceasefire agreement.

The Syria based “Operations Rooms” were also in liaison with US and allied command as well as Special Forces on the ground (including Western military personnel hired by private mercenary companies) embedded within the various rebel terror groups including ISIS-Daesh and Al Nusra.
The existence and location of the Aleppo region Operations Room facility must have been known and (until recently) tolerated by both the Syrian government and the Russian military. And until recently no action was taken.
According to the Fars News Agency report (yet to be fully confirmed), it would appear that Moscow chose to target the Aleppo region (“semi-secret”) Operations Room in the immediate wake the Pentagon’s decision to order the USAF airstrikes against Syrian government forces involved in combating the ISIS-Daesh terrorists in Deir Ezzor.
The Russian attack against a US-NATO intelligence facility reported by Fars News Agency has not been picked up by the media, nor has it been acknowledged at the official level.

Assuming that the Fars New Report is accurate, the Russian attack against the US led coalition operations room has significant implications. Does it create a precedent? Russia attacks a US-led intelligence facility in reprisal for the Deir Ezzor attack against Syrian forces
It constitutes a potentially dangerous watershed in the evolution of the war on Syria, which should be seen within the broader context of military escalation.
Yet at the same time the Operations Room is an undeclared intelligence facility. Washington has not acknowledged it and Moscow has not provided an official confirmation of the attack. The Russian media is mum on the subject and so is Washington. Neither side has interest in making this issue public.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/u-s-co...-intelligence-officials-killed-report/5547099

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> 5.5 million are ready for service? if they really are then why was 400K only in army b4 the war started?


Because u make total mobilization only in extreme emergency case. When rebels took over 2/3 of Syria it was obviously such emergency case, yet Assad army not only did not increase in size but even dropped. It shows Assad was very little support and survives solely thanks to foreign sectarian militias.

Hama offensive:





DeZ:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

Madali said:


> Who is Aleppo Forensic Group? I couldn't find anything in google. The only information that popped up is stories for a few hours ago about sourcing them about these numbers.
> https://www.google.ae/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=w0fqV5PVFNGN8Qfz_KzYCA&gws_rd=ssl#q="aleppo+forensic+group"
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing bad, cutting heads of children on back of trucks not so bad.
> 
> Is that the conclusion?


You mean killing children because of their names or starve them. Chopping fingers and raping girls because they wear hijab is better? Mass raping girls and death rapings are OK?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Timur said:


> You mean killing children because of their names or starve them. Chopping fingers and raping girls because they wear hijab is better? Mass raping girls and death rapings are OK?



What kind of propaganda were you fed on? 

Here is Haaretz panicking over Arab opinion in 2008,

"Hezbollah chief Sheikh Nassan Nasrallah is the most admired leader in the Arab world, according to a poll released recently by the Anwar Sadat Chair for Peace and Development at the University of Maryland.

Nasrallah seems to be gaining in popularity, with some 26 percent of respondents voicing support for him. *Syrian President Bashar Assad also won an increase in popularity, according to the poll.*

The survey also found that the majority of Arab public - in contrast to their governments - does not view Iran as a major threat."

http://www.haaretz.com/news/survey-nasrallah-is-the-most-admired-leader-in-the-arab-world-1.244060

This is what scared the west and Israelis shitless. 3 years later, they started their fake war, and now you have goldfish memory Muslims like you thinking that Assad was raping girls in hijab (!!) while Israelis are defending JIhadists! Haha.

Its so hilarious and pathetic at the same time! You people are so easily manipulated. 

In 2009,
http://www.albawaba.com/news/assad-most-popular-arab-leader

"An American public opinion poll held in six Arab states indicated that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad is the most popular Arab leader. The poll, conducted by Maryland University in cooperation with Al-Zughbi International Foundation for Polls, showed that al-Assad has got most votes among Arab leaders. The poll included a sample taken in six Arab countries, namely Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon, Morocco, Saudi Arabia and the UAE."

Look at the countries reviewed. It's not Shia Iran and Shia South Lebanon and Shia Iraq. Its KSA, Jordan, Egypt, UAE, the same sort of governments that got so scared of such opinions, that they supported in trying to overthrow him. 

Puppets.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hezbollah was indeed popular in Arab world due to it propaganda that it fights against Israel. In 2006 war Syrians sheltered and supported Hezbies. What Hezbies did in return? - They barrel bombed, starved and ethnically cleansed them. Thats Khamenai-Nasrallah gratitude.






2006 - Qusayr town in Syria rallies in support of Hezbollah. 
2013 - Hezbollah celebrates destruction of Qusayr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Hezbollah was indeed popular in Arab world due to it propaganda that it fights against Israel. In 2006 war Syrians sheltered and supported Hezbies. What Hezbies did in return? - They barrel bombed, starved and ethnically cleansed them. Thats Khamenai-Nasrallah gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 - Qusayr town in Syria rallies in support of Hezbollah.
> 2013 - Hezbollah celebrates destruction of Qusayr.



Palestanian refugees in Syria support Hezbollah and the government. Liwa al-Quds, a sunni Palestinian group, shows that people who are living through it, see through the propaganda bullshit.

Your people might have fooled some (A LOT, I would say) Muslims, and hey, good on you. No one will mistake an Israeli for a naïve, simple fool, so respect. But in the long run, more and more people will see through the cloud, and there will arise a stronger M.E. unity from the people.

And that's what scares your employers.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Palestanian refugees in Syria support Hezbollah and the government. Liwa al-Quds, a sunni Palestinian group, shows that people who are living through it, see through the propaganda bullshit.
> 
> Your people might have fooled some (A LOT, I would say) Muslims, and hey, good on you. No one will mistake an Israeli for a naïve, simple fool, so respect. But in the long run, more and more people will see through the cloud, and there will arise a stronger M.E. unity from the people.
> 
> And that's what scares your employers.


Thats not true. Liwa al Quds come from small Palestinian cam Nayrab. Biggest Palestinian refugee camp in Syria Yarmouk supported rebels and was mercilessly slaughtered bombed and starved by Khamenai terrorist forces.

Peaceful anti Assad protests in Yarmouk:











Consequence:











Secondly u changed the topic. Syrians sheltered and supported Hezbies in 2006, in return Hezbies slaughtered them.

You want them to forget it. They wont.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Khamenai/Putin bombed today a bakery in Aleppo, killing 20 people.






Meanwhile rebel tanks freely roaming in plains of Hama, capturing more towns and villages:











Some people ask why I am saying Khamenai bombings all the time?

1) Without massive Khamenai financial and mercenary support Assad would run away and there would not be these bombings.
2) Assad is Khamenai puppet and would not bomb without his approval.
3) And finally here IRGC terrorist general Rahim Safavi openly boasts that they give Russian air force targets for bombings:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780489322017525760

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrimsonFury

2800 said:


> *U.S. Coalition Intelligence “Operations Room” Inside Syria, Destroyed by Russian Missile Attack*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> The US and its allies had established a Field Operations Room in the Aleppo region integrated by intelligence personnel. Until it was targeted by a Russian missile attack on September 20, this “semi-secret” facility was operated by US, British, Israeli, Turkish, Saudi and Qatari intelligence personnel.
> According to Fars News, this intelligence facility was attacked by Russia in the immediate wake of the US Air Strikes against Syrian SAA forces at Deir Ezzor in support of the ISIS-Daesh terrorists. “The Russian warships stationed in Syria’s coastal waters targeted and destroyed a foreign military operations room, killing over two dozen Israeli and western intelligence officers”
> “The Russian warships fired three Caliber missiles at the foreign officers’ coordination operations room in Dar Ezza region in the Western part of Aleppo near Sam’an mountain, killing 30 Israeli and western officers,”
> The operations room was located in the Western part of Aleppo province in the middle of sky-high Sam’an mountain and old caves. The region is deep into a chain of mountains.
> 
> The Fars report conveys the impression that the Operations Room was largely integrated by Israelis. In all likelihood, the US was “calling the shots” and the facility was coordinated by Washington’s regional allies, in close liaison with (and on behalf) of the US military and intelligence apparatus.
> With the exception of the Fars report and Sputnik Arabic, this Russian attack directed against a US-led coalition intelligence facility has not made the headlines. In fact there has been a total news blackout. The accuracy of the Fars report is yet to be fully ascertained.
> What is significant is that the Operations Room situated in rebel held territory in the Aleppo region is manned by the main state sponsors of ISIS Daesh and Al Qaeda inside Syria, namely the US, UK (largely involved in the air raids), plus four countries of the region: Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Israel and Qatar. The respective roles of the four regional countries relating to recruitment, training, logistics and the financing of terrorism have been amply documented.
> 
> This Operations Room (i.e Combat Information Center) in the Aleppo region as well as field operations rooms in other regions (in territories controlled by rebel forces) are in permanent liaison with the US, Israeli and allied military command and control.
> We will recall that in October 2015, Obama announced that he was dispatching US Special Forces to operate on the ground inside Syria in the alleged counterterrorism operation against ISIS-Daesh. These US Special Forces would “involve fewer than 50 Special Operations advisers, who will work with resistance forces battling the Islamic State in northern Syria but will not engage in direct combat” (WP, October 30, 2015).
> They will not engage in combat, they will be involved in”advisory” activities, –i.e. both within rebel formations as well as in the field operations rooms.
> 
> In recent months (May 2016), Washington confirmed that another 250 US special forces were to be deployed on the ground in Syria. A select number of intelligence officials were no doubt assigned to the field operations rooms.
> This dispatch of US special forces coincided with the influx of thousand of newly recruited “jihadist mercenaries” who joined the ranks of the various terror formations. “Thousands of terrorists” were reported to have crossed the Turkey-Syria border in early May 2016, to be deployed against government forces in the Aleppo region.
> 
> Voice of America (undated) http://www.voanews.com/a/us-to-send-special-forces-to-syria-to-fight-islamic-state/3029684.html
> 
> The Operations Room in the Aleppo region was used to coordinate actions on the ground, drone surveillance as well as air-strikes. According to the Fars report, the intelligence personnel assigned to the US led coalition Operations Room destroyed by Russia was involved in coordinating US and allied sponsored terrorist attacks in Aleppo and Idlib. In all likelihood, the Operations Room destroyed by Russia was also involved in the planning and implementation of the Deir Ezzor attack by the US Air force against Syrian SAA forces, carried out in the immediate wake of the Geneva ceasefire agreement.
> 
> The Syria based “Operations Rooms” were also in liaison with US and allied command as well as Special Forces on the ground (including Western military personnel hired by private mercenary companies) embedded within the various rebel terror groups including ISIS-Daesh and Al Nusra.
> The existence and location of the Aleppo region Operations Room facility must have been known and (until recently) tolerated by both the Syrian government and the Russian military. And until recently no action was taken.
> According to the Fars News Agency report (yet to be fully confirmed), it would appear that Moscow chose to target the Aleppo region (“semi-secret”) Operations Room in the immediate wake the Pentagon’s decision to order the USAF airstrikes against Syrian government forces involved in combating the ISIS-Daesh terrorists in Deir Ezzor.
> The Russian attack against a US-NATO intelligence facility reported by Fars News Agency has not been picked up by the media, nor has it been acknowledged at the official level.
> 
> Assuming that the Fars New Report is accurate, the Russian attack against the US led coalition operations room has significant implications. Does it create a precedent? Russia attacks a US-led intelligence facility in reprisal for the Deir Ezzor attack against Syrian forces
> It constitutes a potentially dangerous watershed in the evolution of the war on Syria, which should be seen within the broader context of military escalation.
> Yet at the same time the Operations Room is an undeclared intelligence facility. Washington has not acknowledged it and Moscow has not provided an official confirmation of the attack. The Russian media is mum on the subject and so is Washington. Neither side has interest in making this issue public.
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/u-s-co...-intelligence-officials-killed-report/5547099


Global Research ? Fars News? Okay...

P.S: the US nearly downed SAA aircraft for bombing too close to US SpecOps. Bomb a "Joint Operations Room" and see how quickly things get real.


----------



## zzzz

mike2000 is back said:


> Finally, Assad IS THE ONE WHO SHOULD BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS COUNTRYS CURRENT SITUATION. Since , he is the president and as such has the responsibility to keep his country safe like any leader. Similarly even for the crimes he committed as well, since he is the government and as such the government has responsibilities/commitments unlike rag tag rebel groups .



The one who is responsible for situation in Syria is the TERRORIST SUPPORTING states like UK who are arming and financing terrorists in Syria with the purpose of overthrowing Assad and install puppet government. The result of this is the tens of thousands of dead people. As for Assad he is representing the government and millions people of Syria and has all the rights to use force against foreign backed terrorist groups who attack and kill Syrian soldiers and civilians and want to seize control of all Syria imposing wahhabi-style regime over people of Syria against their wish. Got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saho

*^^^*



Saho said:


> 500 has been posting pictures, videos and news non stop exposing Assad and his allies crimes from the beginning while Iranians and pro Assadist provide nothing and are always trying to cause a debate with him over a irrelevant subject in this thread just because he is exposing their crimes, he must be driving you guys crazy.


----------



## Fafnir

CrimsonFury said:


> Global Research ? Fars News? Okay...
> 
> P.S: the US nearly downed SAA aircraft for bombing too close to US SpecOps. Bomb a "Joint Operations Room" and see how quickly things get real.


It was taken out with a russian naval cruise missile strike.Somehow I doubt the us is going to risk a shooting war with russia over syria when it wasnt even willing to try its luck shooting down syaaf aircraft.


----------



## bsruzm

2800 said:


> *U.S. Coalition Intelligence “Operations Room” Inside Syria, Destroyed by Russian Missile Attack*


That's a good rumor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

looks like IS is being given breathing room in Syria again, barely any major offensive ops against them.


----------



## 500

Another funny Assadist propaganda. Interview with "Nusra" commander:






People geolocated that its in Assad area. I showed to video to Arab friend he laugh hard. He said that this guy tried to mimic standard Arabic in the beginning like Nusra commanders talk but it went very bad and later he stopped even trying. The funniest thing is that he wears a big golden ring. Every kid knows that its forbidden for Muslims, but Alawis who made this fake dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Fri Sep 30, 2016 | 9:30am EDT
*WHO says 338 killed in eastern Aleppo in past week*




Director of World Health Organization's (WHO) Department of Emergency Risk Management and Humanitarian Response Rick Brennan speaks during a news conference in Geneva, Switzerland September 30, 2016. REUTERS/Pierre Albouy

Fighting in Syria's besieged eastern Aleppo has killed 338 people since Sept. 23, including 106 children, and 846 have been wounded, including 261 children, the World Health Organization said on Friday.

"We are asking for four things: stop the killing, stop attacks on health care, let the sick and wounded out and let the aid in," Rick Brennan, WHO's head of emergency risk management and humanitarian response, told a U.N. briefing in Geneva.

"The situation really is unfathomable."

Russia and Syrian government forces launched a campaign to recapture the rebel-held sector of Aleppo, Syria's biggest city, this month, abandoning a ceasefire a week after it took effect.

Brennan said he did not have details on the kinds of injuries, but it was obvious what to expect.

"There will be shrapnel wounds, there will be blast wounds, there will be burns, penetrating injuries to the head, chest and abdomen. There will be lost limbs, there will be fractures. The range of injuries is pretty predictable."

No hospital was able to take hundreds of patients at a time, he said.

Brennan said WHO had supplies for 140,000 people ready for weeks, but the security situation prevented it from taking essential medical equipment into the city.

Asked if WHO had permission from Damascus to send in medical supplies if the security situation allowed, he said negotiations to get access were continuing and he met Syria's deputy minister of health last week.

"They are aware of the urgency of the situation."

*ALSO IN WORLD NEWS*

Russia sending more warplanes to Syria as world anger grows over 'barbarous' strikes
He also said WHO had met Russian officials previously and made it "very, very clear" about the need for evacuations and the need to stop attacks.

"I think that those communications are still ongoing, and we've had some exchanges over the last few days, and there is an interest in facilitating evacuations, but those communications have been ongoing," he said.


(Reporting by Tom Miles; Editing by Janet Lawrence)


----------



## CrimsonFury

Fafnir said:


> It was taken out with a russian naval cruise missile strike.Somehow I doubt the us is going to risk a shooting war with russia over syria when it wasnt even willing to try its luck shooting down syaaf aircraft.


Somehow I doubt the Russian Navy would bomb an op center that hosts "operatives from the West and their local partners" on purpose. As I said, the last time SAA aircraft engaged close to Western spec ops they nearly didn't make it back home. This is psychological masturbation material for fanboys that's it



f1000n said:


> looks like IS is being given breathing room in Syria again, barely any major offensive ops against them.


I know right ? Had the Russians and Damscus expended 1/5 th of the firepower they used on Aleppo in the past week on Isis they'd be combat ineffective as a group by now


----------



## 500

Today is 1 year since the beginning of Khamenai Putin offensive. Here the results:






It would be funny of not tens of thousands of dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrimsonFury

500 said:


> Today is 1 year since the beginning of Khamenai Putin offensive. Here the results:
> 
> View attachment 339504
> 
> 
> It would be funny of not tens of thousands of dead.


I really think with the last actions in Aleppo they are succeeding in annoying the Americans to the point where interesting things might happen in Alepp in the coming days or weeks. Kerry did warn Lavrov about the US suspending all means of communication and cooperation over Syria if they don't stop bombing Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Another funny Assadist propaganda. Interview with "Nusra" commander:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People geolocated that its in Assad area. I showed to video to Arab friend he laugh hard. He said that this guy tried to mimic standard Arabic in the beginning like Nusra commanders talk but it went very bad and later he stopped even trying. The funniest thing is that he wears a big golden ring. Every kid knows that its forbidden for Muslims, but Alawis who made this fake dont know.




if I watched this interview I was very confused about all claims.. but I can say something about this german guy.. he makes statements wich some muslims like and he seems not against them.. but also he seems pro assad .. 
the nusra denied this interview..

http://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2016/28-september-jabhat-fateh-alsham-media-official-denies-todenhofer


----------



## 50cent

Future of syrian FSA jihadis kharjis animals predicted ...0.27shows dogs FSA flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fafnir

CrimsonFury said:


> Somehow I doubt the Russian Navy would bomb an op center that hosts "operatives from the West and their local partners" on purpose. As I said, the last time SAA aircraft engaged close to Western spec ops they nearly didn't make it back home. This is psychological masturbation material for fanboys that's it


"Accidents" or at least things that might perhaps appear to be accidents happen all the time in the fog of war,the us recently "accidentally" bombed and killed several dozen saa soldiers,the us said it was a mistake the russians/saa said it was deliberate,who can say what the real story is?.The simple truth of the matter is that if you`re going to have western personnel either operating close to or as in this case right along side the terrorists then its only a matter of time before some of them get killed either accidentally or accidentally on purpose,but to think that the russians or the saa wouldnt take out a juicy terrorist command and control target like this for fear of the risk that a few westeners or their nato/gulfie allies might wind up as collateral damage is frankly pretty naive thinking,the us is no more going to risk a shooting war with the russians or the syrians over a few dead spooks/spec ops who happened to be in the company of terrorists when they met their demise,be it accidentally or otherwise,than the russians/syrians were going to get in a shooting war with the us over those 60-80 dead saa soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

galaxy_surfer said:


> Future of syrian FSA jihadis kharjis animals predicted ...0.27shows dogs FSA flag


This 15 years old simpson cartoon shows F$A terrorists roaming in Syria and americans bombing them.

Certainly Syrian civil war was planned by filthy zionists and their wahhabi jihadi brothers, as the first 9/11 was planned by zionnis to destroy Middle East for sake of israel.

Two 9/11s occurred in same day and exactly same time:

First by saudi terrorists in New York in 9/11 2001, reason: bin laden the al qaeda leader attacked devil US!!! and second after 7+7 years occurred in Mecca and killed some hundreds pilgrims to satisfy jews. reason: bin laden company.

New York 9/11: 10 AM == ( 2 PM GMT )

Mecca 9/11 beside Kaaba: 5 PM == ( 2 PM GMT )






9 11 22 33 44 55 66 77 88 and 99 are holy for devil worshippers and jew freemasons. May Imam Mahdi (A) destroy all of devils soon.

9 and 11 are holy because they are one more and less from 10 which is holy number of Jews. 10 is number of commands of Allah to prophet Muses (A).

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ten_Commandments

10 is holy number for believer jews and 9 and 11 are holy for freemason devil worshipper jews to oppose 10. In the US whenever people want help they should call 911 and want help from satan because US is based on freemasonry.

One eyed on American dollar:
















Israeli flag:






Riyadh and Mecca towers:












Devil worshipper (paid by jews) American artists:








*Devil worshipper zionists:*

*http://the-complete-truth.blogspot.com/p/celebrities-who-worship-devil-exposed.html?m=1*


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Saho

500 said:


> Today is 1 year since the beginning of Khamenai Putin offensive. Here the results:
> 
> View attachment 339504
> 
> 
> It would be funny of not tens of thousands of dead.


What are the rebels going to do with the yellow part? I see they have already drove ISIS out of the borders. Are they going to expand to the North West and North East borders?


----------



## CrimsonFury

Fafnir said:


> "Accidents" or at least things that might perhaps appear to be accidents happen all the time in the fog of war,the us recently "accidentally" bombed and killed several dozen saa soldiers,the us said it was a mistake the russians/saa said it was deliberate,who can say what the real story is?.The simple truth of the matter is that if you`re going to have western personnel either operating close to or as in this case right along side the terrorists then its only a matter of time before some of them get killed either accidentally or accidentally on purpose,but to think that the russians or the saa wouldnt take out a juicy terrorist command and control target like this for fear of the risk that a few westeners or their nato/gulfie allies might wind up as collateral damage is frankly pretty naive thinking,the us is no more going to risk a shooting war with the russians or the syrians over a few dead spooks/spec ops who happened to be in the company of terrorists when they met their demise,be it accidentally or otherwise,than the russians/syrians were going to get in a shooting war with the us over those 60-80 dead saa soldiers.


If you think Moscow will get in a shooting with Washington over dead SAA soldiers you are dead wrong. Russia only cares about Russian lives and Russian interests....60-80 SAA men can be, as we have seen in this war, within a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Saho said:


> What are the rebels going to do with the yellow part? I see they have already drove ISIS out of the borders. Are they going to expand to the North West and North East borders?




That's yellow area is Kurdish controlled and not "rebels" controled and don't ask stupid questions, how would some random Israeli on a forum know the battle plans of the Kurds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

CrimsonFury said:


> Kerry did warn Lavrov about the US suspending all means of communication and cooperation over Syria if they don't stop bombing Aleppo


because US knows that in near future Aleppo will fall if they dont intervene and give rebels a good lifeline to survive.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Another funny Assadist propaganda. Interview with "Nusra" commander:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People geolocated that its in Assad area. I showed to video to Arab friend he laugh hard. He said that this guy tried to mimic standard Arabic in the beginning like Nusra commanders talk but it went very bad and later he stopped even trying. The funniest thing is that he wears a big golden ring. Every kid knows that its forbidden for Muslims, but Alawis who made this fake dont know.






Show us this supposed geolocation.


----------



## CrimsonFury

925boy said:


> because US knows that in near future Aleppo will fall if they dont intervene and give rebels a good lifeline to survive.


I don't think US will intervene in Aleppo unless something very dramatic happens . Washington is all about Daesh and Obama doesn't want to get more involved a few months before he leaves the White House....Aleppo will be the decision of the next US President (that is if there's any Aleppo left by then but we shall see)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Show us this supposed geolocation.














http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=36.134547&lon=37.164978&z=18&m=b

More details here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...ürgen_todenhöfer_facebook_video_of_interview/



925boy said:


> because US knows that in near future Aleppo will fall if they dont intervene and give rebels a good lifeline to survive.


Near future LOL.


----------



## 500




----------



## Timur

2800 said:


> 99 are holy for devil worshippers



the first thing wich came in my mind was this 99

shut up and watch your mouth and fingers!! 

you forgot one of yours with THE signs


----------



## Saho

ptldM3 said:


> That's yellow area is Kurdish controlled and not "rebels" controled and don't ask stupid questions, how would some random Israeli on a forum know the battle plans of the Kurds?


I know it is a Kurdish area, that's why I'm asking what the rebels are going to do with them. 

500 is a beneficial poster on this thread unlike Iranians and pro-Assadist who are only trying to create off topics and arguments.


----------



## Timur

a little bitmore for you @2800 

see the pyramid with the iranian symbol the pyramid with the illuminated eye..?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...oud_Ahmadinejad_in_the_Iranian_Majlis_(2).jpg

the parliament of iran a pyramid with 33 windows..
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5a/Parliament_of_Iran_2.jpg


----------



## Aramagedon

Timur said:


> shut up


Self edit 

Use more respectably words


2800 said:


> This 15 years old simpson cartoon shows F$A terrorists roaming in Syria and americans bombing them.
> 
> Certainly Syrian civil war was planned by filthy zionists and their wahhabi jihadi brothers, as the first 9/11 was planned by zionnis to destroy Middle East for sake of israel.
> 
> Two 9/11s occurred in same day and exactly same time:
> 
> First by saudi terrorists in New York in 9/11 2001, reason: bin laden the al qaeda leader attacked devil US!!! and second after 7+7 years occurred in Mecca and killed some hundreds pilgrims to satisfy jews. reason: bin laden company.
> 
> New York 9/11: 10 AM == ( 2 PM GMT )
> 
> Mecca 9/11 beside Kaaba: 5 PM == ( 2 PM GMT )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 11 22 33 44 55 66 77 88 and 99 are holy for devil worshippers and jew freemasons. May Imam Mahdi (A) destroy all of devils soon.
> 
> 9 and 11 are holy because they are one more and less from 10 which is holy number of Jews. 10 is number of commands of Allah to prophet Muses (A).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ten_Commandments
> 
> 10 is holy number for believer jews and 9 and 11 are holy for freemason devil worshipper jews to oppose 10. In the US whenever people want help they should call 911 and want help from satan because US is based on freemasonry.
> 
> One eyed on American dollar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyadh and Mecca towers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil worshipper (paid by jews) American artists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Devil worshipper zionists:*
> 
> *http://the-complete-truth.blogspot.com/p/celebrities-who-worship-devil-exposed.html?m=1*


@galaxy_surfer What you think about my post?


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> a little bitmore for you @2800
> 
> see the pyramid with the iranian symbol the pyramid with the illuminated eye..?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...oud_Ahmadinejad_in_the_Iranian_Majlis_(2).jpg
> 
> the parliament of iran a pyramid with 33 windows..
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5a/Parliament_of_Iran_2.jpg


What are you talking about?
Do you really hate Zi0nism?
If true , you are with us. Finally there will not be a reason to attack each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

it's a rabbit hole the deeper we go the more strange unknown things become

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> What are the rebels going to do with the yellow part? I see they have already drove ISIS out of the borders. Are they going to expand to the North West and North East borders?


Yellow part = US proxy.











Rebels are attacked by Russia, Iran, Iraq, Hezbollah, ISIS. They are not in position to open another front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

galaxy_surfer said:


> it's a rabbit hole the deeper we go the more strange unknown things become


What is your idea about 9/11 in New York and Mecca occurred exactly in same day and time with 7+7 years distance?

[9/11, 2 GMT]


----------



## 50cent

2800 said:


> What is your idea about 9/11 in New York and Mecca occurred exactly in same day and time with 7+7 years distance?
> 
> [9/11, 2 GMT]


It's above our minds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> What are you talking about?
> Do you really hate Zi0nism?
> If true , you are with us. Finally there will not be a reason to attack each other.



I am muslim this shoudl answer your question.. and I talk about that currently all nations are unislamic and more or less masonic..



2800 said:


> Use more respectably words


in matter of allah this were the lightest words I used against you.. you declared with your post 99 names o allah as satanic.. no respect for this..


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> I am muslim this shoudl answer your question.. and I talk about that currently all nations are unislamic and more or less masonic..
> 
> 
> in matter of allah this were the lightest words I used against you.. you declared with your post 99 names o allah as satanic.. no respect for this..


You mean this : (Read the translation of quotes on the banner)






That is who we are. It's almost 4 decades that we have paid the prize of protecting our Palestinian Sunni brothers. If Egypt changes it's policy , we can make Hamas and other Sunni groups as strong as Hezbollah. Only if our Sunni brother countries permit us. 
Also Turkey must stop protecting terrorist groups in Syria. 
The union between Muslim countries is my dream but as it seems that day is so far away from us and USA is the main reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

Union between Muslim countries ? Mates the use of religion as a unifying force died in Europe with the Peace of Westphalia when then leading figures in Europe recognized that religion cannot substitute for the national interest. All the sweet displays of "brotherly religiousness" is just make up for society to consume. Religion can't and never will overcome national interests. Unless ofcourse you make religion your national interest with which you'd doom yourself to becoming an isolated banana republic...so let's stop this bullshit of religious union. Ain't never going to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Union between Muslims Khamenai style. Burn Rastan city full of Muslim kids and women with incendiary cluster bombs:






















The amount of hate, sadism and hypocrisy of Iranian regime is beyond my comprehension.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Saho said:


> 500 is a beneficial poster on this thread unlike Iranians and pro-Assadist who are only trying to create off topics and arguments.



Why dont you just come out and say you love @500 's type of "propaganda"?.in life many time you have to choose 1 - do you want to win or be right? you and 500 will surely be "right",but Assad will win. am cool with that. u can call us pro-assadists or whatver u want, yes am even Iranian in heart, but at the end of the day u guys are on the losing side, so if your stance was that right why wont u guys win? Dont get mad at us that your side is losing.


----------



## Muhammed45

View attachment 339801
[/QUOTE]


CrimsonFury said:


> Union between Muslim countries ? Mates the use of religion as a unifying force died in Europe with the Peace of Westphalia when then leading figures in Europe recognized that religion cannot substitute for the national interest. All the sweet displays of "brotherly religiousness" is just make up for society to consume. Religion can't and never will overcome national interests. Unless ofcourse you make religion your national interest with which you'd doom yourself to becoming an isolated banana republic...so let's stop this bullshit of religious union. Ain't never going to happen


Yeah i know. I already said that it's so far away from us. You will sell us out easily. Undoubtedly USA has counted on your treason. That's why you kill Syrian Muslims becoz of their oil fields. If we ignore brotherhood, there will be no reason to stop treasons.
However USA has fooled you by that quote : There is no religious brotherhood. It can separate Muslim countries easily. While USA's Zionist rulers are in brotherhood. Have some search about George Soros and David Rockfeller That's the key point of their success against us. Some of Muslims are betraying other Muslims. Unfortunately You learned nothing from that midnight coup. You never understood what happened to Egypt's Morsi. You will never understand. I'm wasting my time.
At least when you stand on our martyred Syrian brothers bodies , behave them like a Muslim. That's all i can ask from you Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 339801



Yeah i know. I already said that it's so far away from us. You will sell us out easily. Undoubtedly USA has counted on your treason. That's why you kill Syrian Muslims becoz of their oil fields. If we ignore brotherhood, there will be no reason to stop treasons.
However USA has fooled you by that quote : There is no religious brotherhood. It can separate Muslim countries easily. While USA's Zionist rulers are in brotherhood. Have some search about George Soros and David Rockfeller That's the key point of their success against us. Some of Muslims are betraying other Muslims. Unfortunately You learned nothing from that midnight coup. You never understood what happened to Egypt's Morsi. You will never understand. I'm wasting my time.
At least when you stand on our martyred Syrian brothers bodies , behave them like a Muslim. That's all i can ask from you Turks.[/QUOTE]
Amusing that you think I approach the world through a religious filter...I certainly don't. Nations exist to protect and further their interests and I want the best for my country (Turkey) which doesn't include transmutating my country into a ultra religious, third world pariah state. Every country ( even the ones you "support") act in their national interests...religion is just used to suger coat and control the public. Please realize that religion is the business of the individual and not of the state. Cheers

PS: "Syrian Muslim brothers"? Is Isis and YPG supposed to be our brothers? Naaaah. As for the real Syrians...my country has been hosting 3 million of them while the remaining regional players (except Jordan and Lebanon) have done nothing. We are more human than all of you put together in this case, now sod off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Why dont you just come out and say you love @500 's type of "propaganda"?.in life many time you have to choose 1 - do you want to win or be right? you and 500 will surely be "right",but Assad will win. am cool with that. u can call us pro-assadists or whatver u want, yes am even Iranian in heart, but at the end of the day u guys are on the losing side, so if your stance was that right why wont u guys win? Dont get mad at us that your side is losing.


Assad barely controls his own bedroom. What he can win? U can slaughter hundreds of thousands of people in name of Assad but thats about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Apparently, SAA moving very fast in Aleppo, rebels keep falling back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

CrimsonFury said:


> Yeah i know. I already said that it's so far away from us. You will sell us out easily. Undoubtedly USA has counted on your treason. That's why you kill Syrian Muslims becoz of their oil fields. If we ignore brotherhood, there will be no reason to stop treasons.
> However USA has fooled you by that quote : There is no religious brotherhood. It can separate Muslim countries easily. While USA's Zionist rulers are in brotherhood. Have some search about George Soros and David Rockfeller That's the key point of their success against us. Some of Muslims are betraying other Muslims. Unfortunately You learned nothing from that midnight coup. You never understood what happened to Egypt's Morsi. You will never understand. I'm wasting my time.
> At least when you stand on our martyred Syrian brothers bodies , behave them like a Muslim. That's all i can ask from you Turks.


Amusing that you think I approach the world through a religious filter...I certainly don't. Nations exist to protect and further their interests and I want the best for my country (Turkey) which doesn't include transmutating my country into a ultra religious, third world pariah state. Every country ( even the ones you "support") act in their national interests...religion is just used to suger coat and control the public. Please realize that religion is the business of the individual and not of the state. Cheers

PS: "Syrian Muslim brothers"? Is Isis and YPG supposed to be our brothers? Naaaah. As for the real Syrians...my country has been hosting 3 million of them while the remaining regional players (except Jordan and Lebanon) have done nothing. We are more human than all of you put together in this case, now sod off[/QUOTE]
You are humans?
Really?
That sounds like a joke to me. You displaced Syrian people , raped their refugees and sold their women in black market then you tell me you hosted them and also you are humans. Really?
ISIS is your brother. You funded them and helped them to enter Syria. Obviously ISIS is a NATO-protected army and it has nothing to do with Syrian people. Al-Nusra , USA's so called moderate terrorists , are your brothers. 
I asked you to behave based on honor but you dodged it as always. That's becoz you have no honor. Your bloody history, massacring Armenian Christians and corrupt Ottomanism , proves that you are honor-less. 

pri.org/stories/2016-06-30/turkey-s-complicated-relationship-isis

mintpressnews.com/211624-2/211624/

observer.com/2016/02/deal-with-the-devil-turkey-props-up-isis-by-buying-its-stolen-oil/

Fortunately Putin is able to handle Erdogy. I think that Erdogy is changing his policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

The discovery of Turkish chemicals bomb-making workshop belonging to ISIS :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

mohammad45 said:


> Amusing that you think I approach the world through a religious filter...I certainly don't. Nations exist to protect and further their interests and I want the best for my country (Turkey) which doesn't include transmutating my country into a ultra religious, third world pariah state. Every country ( even the ones you "support") act in their national interests...religion is just used to suger coat and control the public. Please realize that religion is the business of the individual and not of the state. Cheers
> 
> PS: "Syrian Muslim brothers"? Is Isis and YPG supposed to be our brothers? Naaaah. As for the real Syrians...my country has been hosting 3 million of them while the remaining regional players (except Jordan and Lebanon) have done nothing. We are more human than all of you put together in this case, now sod off


You are humans?
Really?
That sounds like a joke to me. You displaced Syrian people , raped their refugees and sold their women in black market then you tell me you hosted them and also you are humans. Really?
ISIS is your brother. You funded them and helped them to enter Syria. Obviously ISIS is a NATO-protected army and it has nothing to do with Syrian people. Al-Nusra , USA's so called moderate terrorists , are your brothers.
I asked you to behave based on honor but you dodged it as always. That's becoz you have no honor. Your bloody history, massacring Armenian Christians and corrupt Ottomanism , proves that you are honor-less.

pri.org/stories/2016-06-30/turkey-s-complicated-relationship-isis

mintpressnews.com/211624-2/211624/

observer.com/2016/02/deal-with-the-devil-turkey-props-up-isis-by-buying-its-stolen-oil/

Fortunately Putin is able to handle Erdogy. I think that Erdogy is changing his policies.[/QUOTE]
Filth that support a dictator who is burning down his own country just because he happens to be from the same Islamic sect as them have right to speak of honor. Your understanding of honor extends only as far as the likes of Assad/ Hezbollah, that's that. Now don't quote me again you sectarian, lying and unremarkable dog.


----------



## f1000n

That's in Ramadi yesterday @mohammad45

Turkey under the dictator Erdogan has a major hand in the war on Syria, all the terrorists who performed their 'hijrah' came through Turkish borders, most of the arms that entered Syria came through Turkey. Ammonium nitrate that IS uses for IED's came from Turkey, an article pointed out how a blind eye has been pulled to all of it.

Just because Turkey has some fights with IS now doesn't proof they never had supported IS, the US has been fighting the Taliban for 15 years now, but they have supported them before. All of this is is known with US and other officials, they just don't put the emphasis on it for whatever reason. US Chief of Staff Dempsey admitted state support to IS during a congress hearing, that's just one.


In mid 2016 Turkey finally banned the sales of ammonium nitrate only after this product attacked their own forces, they pulled a blind eye and sold when it was killing people in Syria and Iraq by IS hands.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-security-fertilisers-idUSKCN0YV1MD

Turkey has banned the sale of fertilisers containing ammonium nitrate, which can be used in explosives, after at least half a dozen car bomb attacks this year, the agriculture minister said on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Handarat camp, Kindi hospital, Shuqaif housing complex and industrial complex (purple area) captured by allied forces.


----------



## Muhammed45

that's that. Now don't quote me again you sectarian, lying and unremarkable dog.[/QUOTE]
ohahaha
Ok honor-less. Don't forget you started quoting me. I was talking to Omar @Timur.


----------



## Aramagedon

Timur said:


> I am muslim this shoudl answer your question.. and I talk about that currently all nations are unislamic and more or less masonic..
> 
> 
> in matter of allah this were the lightest words I used against you.. you declared with your post 99 names o allah as satanic.. no respect for this..


Silly 66, 666 etc... are also holy for 'devil worshippers' but ' 66 (in abjad) = الله Allah ' .
6, 66, 666, 6666 etc... are very holy numbers for Muslims. 66 = Allah and 6 + 6 = 12 (number of Shia Imams, first his cousin and then his grandsons) is a very number for Shia Muslims.

33 (3+3) is also a very holy number for Shia Muslims but it's also for freemason devil worshippers. For example Lebanon war in 2006 last for 33 days and Gaza war in 2008 last for 22 days. Shia Muslims after their prays say ' Sobhan Allah ' for 33 times.

Holy Quran [33:33]: O wives of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) [don't do sins like you did in Jahiliya times] stay quietly in your houses, and make not a dazzling display, like that of the former Times of Ignorance; and establish regular Prayer, and give regular Charity; and obey Allah and His Messenger. """ *And* *Allah only wishes to remove all abomination from you Family of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) (*علی فاطمه حسن حسین سجاد باقر صادق کاظم رضا جواد هادی عسکری و حجت (علیهم السلام , and to make you pure and spotless.


Before Islam arabs used to worship idols in Kaaba but does that mean the only God ' Allah ' is a handmade stone shape in 1*1 meters?!

Your knowledges is very low and your IQ is below 70 and you are a brainwashed wahhabi person. Don't quote me again.


----------



## Timur

2800 said:


> Silly 66, 666 etc... are also holy for 'devil worshippers' but ' 66 (in abjad) = الله Allah ' .
> 6, 66, 666, 6666 etc... are very holy numbers for Muslims. 66 = Allah and 6 + 6 = 12 (number of Shia Imams, first his cousin and then his grandsons) is a very number for Shia Muslims.
> 
> 33 (3+3) is also a very holy number for Shia Muslims but it's also for freemason devil worshippers. For example Lebanon war in 2006 last for 33 days and Gaza war in 2008 last for 22 days. Shia Muslims after their prays say ' Sobhan Allah ' for 33 times.
> 
> Holy Quran [33:33]: O wives of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) [don't do sins like you did in Jahiliya times] stay quietly in your houses, and make not a dazzling display, like that of the former Times of Ignorance; and establish regular Prayer, and give regular Charity; and obey Allah and His Messenger. """ *And* *Allah only wishes to remove all abomination from you Family of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) (*علی فاطمه حسن حسین سجاد باقر صادق کاظم رضا جواد هادی عسکری و حجت (علیهم السلام , and to make you pure and spotless.
> 
> 
> Before Islam arabs used to worship idols in Kaaba but does that mean the only God ' Allah ' is a handmade stone shape in 1*1 meters?!
> 
> Your knowledges is very low and your IQ is below 70 and you are a brainwashed wahhabi person. Don't quote me again.



BUH! sorry for scaring you! everyone is a wahabi even if wahabi do not exists.. for you when they are against you.. keep this way and keep being brainwashed.. I showed you the exit door if you do not except it than it is on you:

your belive for you and my belive for me

Lakum dinukum wa-liya din


----------



## 50cent

Graphic warning ....



New jihads kharjis technique using cows for smuggling weapons .even cows are not spared from fsa brutality .Imagine what they are doing experimenting all sorts of wicked techniques with civilians of Aleppo held as human shield to slow down SAA liberation ofb town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Union between Muslims Khamenai style. Burn Rastan city full of Muslim kids and women with incendiary cluster bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of hate, sadism and hypocrisy of Iranian regime is beyond my comprehension.


Great show....only napalm they miss


----------



## 500

Assadists proud about capturing bunch of rubble:


----------



## 925boy

Madali said:


> Apparently, SAA moving very fast in Aleppo, rebels keep falling back.


End game is near baby.



500 said:


> Assad barely controls his own bedroom. What he can win? U can slaughter hundreds of thousands of people in name of Assad but thats about it.


You wish! Assad controlling most major cities. Ok the 100s of thousands slaugtered are slaughtered in "assad's name" but not in the name of war? i see. what about the 100s of thousand the rebels killled too?your bias is soo storng and clear u cant even see any other side. fuk your rebels. bcos they are mostly foreign supported and directed. UN aint buying their story either if not Assad would have been sanctioned. ur on losing side and you know it. just wait for likes of you to be declared formal losers. In reality You and Israel want Assad out cuz he will never be your yes man,but the rebels have shown they are willing to be that. Israel gives rebels medical help, ammunition, air strikes help etc and ur here talking like a hypocrite? the more u run your mouth the more u contradict yourself. If no UN/ICC war crimes charges against assad come up all your talk is useless hot air.


----------



## ali_raza

500 said:


> Assadists proud about capturing bunch of rubble:


one word.....madness


----------



## 50cent

Once jihadi kharjis dogs underground rats tunnels plus their infestation is cleared Syria will another Germany after ww2 from rubbl and dust to bright future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> You wish! Assad controlling most major cities.


2/3 of Syria is controlled by rebels, Kurds, ISIS, the remaining 1/3 is controlled by Khamenai and his thugs. Assad barely controls his own bedroom.



> Ok the 100s of thousands slaugtered are slaughtered in "assad's name" but not in the name of war? i see. what about the 100s of thousand the rebels killled too?


The warfare is in rebel areas thats why virtually all civilian casualties are on rebel side. Add to this massacres. indiscriminate shelling, starvation and deliberate attacks on civilians.



> fuk your rebels. bcos they are mostly foreign supported and directed.


Its the opposite. Aleppo is good example where Syrians are defending vs. foreign mercenaries.



> UN aint buying their story either if not Assad would have been sanctioned.


UN pointed many times on Assad crimes including use of chemical weapons. Assad is not sanctioned because Russia has veto.


> In reality You and Israel want Assad out cuz he will never be your yes man,


In fact our border with Assad was calmest border in past 40 years.



> Israel gives rebels medical help,


We provide medical help to everyone who is in need.



> ammunition, air strikes help etc and ur here talking like a hypocrite?


Thats crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Assadists proud about capturing bunch of rubble:



Syrians should be proud. Because Al Kindi Hospital was where 70 Syrians defended the hospital for months against extremists. At the end, tired of not being able to capture it, the terrorists launched suicide maniacs drove VBIED into the hospital completely destroying it. A few Syrians survived who were captured and then executed. The way they executed them was had them kneel on the ground, and then shoot them one by one, and then once dead, have all of them completely unload their bullets on them, tearing the corpses apart.

This is the video. Obviously graphic.

So, yes, the picture is historical. It shows that eventually, no matter how long it takes, the Syrians will win over these fanatics and dogs of hell.

Tribute to those that fell in Al Kindi hospital.






They are avenged. Good job, Syrians. Be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> And Russia


Don't forget this one kid :
The real terrorist in our world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Syrians should be proud. Because Al Kindi Hospital was where 70 Syrians defended the hospital for months against extremists.


They did not defend hospital. They turned hospital into a military base.



> At the end, tired of not being able to capture it, the terrorists launched suicide maniacs drove VBIED into the hospital completely destroying it.


Again false. This is hospital after rebels captured it:






This is hospital totally obliterated by Khamenai and Putin invaders:






All Khamenai terrorists captured so far in Aleppo is ruins:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> lol An Iranian talking about supporting terrorists?? I will leave your Muslim brother countries in the region, to be your judge. As they say, Your neighbors and peers know you better than everybody.
> Keep trying to keep your puppet Assad in power as he slaughters his own people just to cling on to power by all means.
> At least your citizens arent dying much in the country, since you prefer to import naive/poor/illiterate Afghans,Pakistanis/Yemenis/Lebanese Shia to go and die for your shia messiah Mullah Khamenei
> 
> Anyway, keep up with your sectarian sunni-shia massacres, who cares(couldn't care one bit. lol )? We will just keep watching the show from the air, while picking our targets when necessary.
> 
> 
> of course, i still find it funny that some delusional people here think there's a military solution to this crisis. Let them keep thinking this war can be won only militarily. lol
> Thing is, i still find it funny that some of them keep saying the west or Syrian rebels are losing or that western powers cant do shit, or that even with all our support there is nothing the rebels or anyone can do against their 'might'. LOOL
> 
> I don't know if these people live in a parallel world to be honest. Do they really think that if we wanted to arm Syrian opposition FOR REAL, then this ar will probably be over long agooooo before Russia even had the time to intervene. lol
> Do they even know the types of sophisticated weapons U.S/U.K/France have in their arsenal that could wipe out Assad air force in a few weeks? We could have supplied he rebels with farrrrr more deadly weapons that will bring Assads military/Airforce to an end. We dont because of strategic reasons.
> NOTE THAT WE HAVE BEEN BOMBING MORE SIS/AL NUSRA rebels fighting Assad but we HAVE NEVER EVER BOMB ASSAD FORCES since the beginning of this conflict until recently which we did BY MISTAKE and admitted it. so go figure out the game. Poor Assad thinks its because he is too strong that he can win the war.
> The support we have been giving the rebels is almost insignificant to e honest. It even a miracle they managed to beat Assad forces in many battles(shows Assad's forces and his foreign militias incompetence. lol)


hmmmmm
I know you what kind of enemy is talking to me.
We love our Sunni brothers. They will come back to us soon. You take care of Scotland since they have decided to get independent. UK will be destroyed by it's own citizens soon enough. Wait and watch. 
Also we will return stability and peace to our region in any case. Londonistan is sh!t hole of the world. Have fun with your Zionist mayor . Everyone hates your country. Ask Indians , Pakistanis , Russians , Albanians , Germans (They know that you did Dresden massacre) and etc. Whole the world believes that your country is a colonial beast. 
About Syria , Everyone knows that Assad is legitimate president of Syria but you liars want to show reality backwards.

My Muslim brothers watch his words. 
See what kind of the way he talks. 
Know our real enemy. 
They are happy of our children and women's death. Know the level of their brutality. These sub-animal creatures have no sign of humanity.

KNOW OUR REAL ENEMY.


----------



## flamer84

Bulgarians are making a killing (literally and figuratively) with their BM 21 Grads and their ammunitions in Syria






Business is so booming that they opened 2 new assembly lines in Sopot.






Well,if the money are good...business is business i guess.


----------



## Muhammed45

@mike2000
You deleted your comments but my Muslim brothers will watch them inside my comments.
You shew your real face.


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> You are on ISIS and Al-Nusra terrorists side
> Your boss Obama said that they , Al-Nusra head choppers the socond branch of Al-Qaeda terrorists , are moderate and useful terrorists.
> So your country and also NATO is the same moderate head chopper terrorist.
> 
> I shall mention that , Everyone knows your beloved Queen is a colonial beast.
> Your country is the remaining sh!ts of pirates.



Britain is shit? Lol so says someone who comes from a third world impoverished so called "Islamic state" country? LMAO

Is that why your youths are dying in the sea to come here and claim fake asylum saying they are "oppressed" by your Mullahs?  more like they are fleeing poverty.lol. I can't blame them , though, I too might do the same if I was in their shoes. 

Moreover, colonial beast! What does that even mean? Every power who has the capabilities expanded during history and will keep doing so. Or you mean you Persians(well, Arabs conquered and changed you to muslims. Lol) were any different?lol. Using your logic your Russian patron is also a colonial beast then, since they have also invaded and conquered many countries in the past(including Iran)


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Britain is shit? Lol so says someone who comes from a third world impoverished so called "Islamic state" country? LMAO
> 
> Is that why your youths are dying in the sea to come here and claim fake asylum saying they are "oppressed" by your Mullahs?  more like they are fleeing poverty.lol. I can't blame them , though, I too might do the same if I was in their shoes.
> 
> Moreover, colonial beast! What does that even mean? Every power who has the capabilities expanded during history and will keep doing so. Or you mean you Persians(well, Arabs conquered and changed you to muslims. Lol) were any different?lol. Using your logic your Russian patron is also a colonial beast then, since they have also invaded and conquered many countries in the past(including Iran)


Yeah Londonistan is a sh!t hole. Believe it English trash. I'm not going to believe your BS lies. You are nonsense.
Of course your beloved queen is a symbol of colonial beast. You cannot never and ever deny this one !. Whole the world hates your country. Just try to ask some other people. I'm waiting on Scottish elections. Are you afraid?
After Brexit pound got crushed by USA. I admire their intelligence they are wise enemy. After that , no one is interested in UK anymore. 
Soviet is dead and i have good imaginations from Orthodoxy-Christian Russia. Your sh!t hole named as England is an ignorable Island .
You didn't say that why did you delete your comments coward. You are a coward whining camel .

Hey guys let's meet an English w...e whom is not afraid of killing 100,000 women and children by NUKEs :

theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jul/18/theresa-may-takes-aim-at-jeremy-corbyn-over-trident-renewal

She says that she will kill hundreds of thousands of women and children by NUKEs if necessary.

What can we name these beasts?

They are worse than animals coz animals are useful creatures and they have no harms to defend-less humans.
Imagine a dog. Even a dog is better than them. You can use dogs to save human lives in humanitarian aids but these trashes want to kill millions of people by NUKEs. See the big difference between an animal and these sub-animal creatures.


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> Bulgarians are making a killing (literally and figuratively) with their BM 21 Grads and their ammunitions in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business is so booming that they opened 2 new assembly lines in Sopot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,if the money are good...business is business i guess.




But I thought the poor rebels were armed with nothing but pitchforks. That and hundreds of tanks and APCs.

Amazing how Al-Quida is just being given weapons including heavy armor. In the mean time the western media portrays Syrians and Russian as bombing civilians, actually the US has blatently stated that is what Russia is doing. I guess Russia has nothing better to do then expend large amount of money on bombing civilians (on purpose as claimed).


Back on topic, Al-Quida has besieged parts of Syria but instead the West and the media is cheering for the terrorists and highlights so called war crimes. I don't ever recall this kind of bias when the US and British invaded Iraq.



Of course when rebels fire these weapons into civilian areas the western press does not cover it. On the contrary, they will blame it on Russia and Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> But I thought the poor rebels were armed with nothing but pitchforks. That and hundreds of tanks and APCs.
> 
> Amazing how Al-Quida is just being given weapons including heavy armor. In the mean time the western media portrays Syrians and Russian as bombing civilians, actually the US has blatently stated that is what Russia is doing. I guess Russia has nothing better to do then expend large amount of money on bombing civilians (on purpose as claimed).
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Al-Quida has besieged parts of Syria but instead the West and the media is cheering for the terrorists and highlights so called war crimes. I don't ever recall this kind of bias when the US and British invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course when rebels fire these weapons into civilian areas the western press does not cover it. On the contrary, they will blame it on Russia and Syria


1) There is no any hundreds of tanks. 2) There is no any Al Qaeda. This handful of Grads were given to Free Idlib Army after Russia and Assad broke US-Russia brokered cease fire and deliberately bombed UN aid convoy and killed hundreds of civilians in Aleppo in few days of insane bombings.

I wrote earlier that while rebels freely move in Hama plains Russia is indiscriminately bombing residential neighborhoods in Aleppo.












This photo shows that Russia air force is still in 1970-1980-es. They cant track mobile targets even in open plains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> Yeah Londonistan is a sh!t hole. Believe it English trash. I'm not going to believe your BS lies. You are nonsense.
> Of course your beloved queen is a symbol of colonial beast. You cannot never and ever deny this one !. Whole the world hates your country. Just try to ask some other people. I'm waiting on Scottish elections. Are you afraid?
> After Brexit pound got crushed by USA. I admire their intelligence they are wise enemy. After that , no one is interested in UK anymore.
> Soviet is dead and i have good imaginations from Orthodoxy-Christian Russia. Your sh!t hole named as England is an ignorable Island .
> You didn't say that why did you delete your comments coward. You are a coward whining camel .
> 
> Hey guys let's meet an English w...e whom is not afraid of killing 100,000 women and children by NUKEs :
> 
> theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jul/18/theresa-may-takes-aim-at-jeremy-corbyn-over-trident-renewal
> 
> She says that she will kill hundreds of thousands of women and children by NUKEs if necessary.
> 
> What can we name these beasts?
> 
> They are worse than animals coz animals are useful creatures and they have no harms to defend-less humans.
> Imagine a dog. Even a dog is better than them. You can use dogs to save human lives in humanitarian aids but these trashes want to kill millions of people by NUKEs. See the big difference between an animal and these sub-animal creatures.



Ahahahahahah............I can see I hit a nerve. Lol. Why are you ranting all over the place? It's hard to even figure out what you are really talking about. Calm down. Lool
Sorry for hurting your feelings, but you started it, I had no choice but to respond. 

Next time be more careful about the words you use.


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Ahahahahahah............I can see I hit a nerve. Lol. Why are you ranting all over the place? It's hard to even figure out what you are really talking about. Calm down. Lool
> Sorry for hurting your feelings, but you started it, I had no choice but to respond.
> 
> Next time be more careful about the words you use.


:\
Ok i accepted your apologize. No need to your dodging. 
Try to behave like a human. Killing people by NUKEs is not a job to be proud of. I was really shocked when i heard of English people protected Theresa's quote on using NUKEs against women and children. About 54 percent of participants protected her in the plebiscite. Why? I'm confused. Are you really humans? Don't tell me Russia is threatening you. That's a terrible joke. Whole the EU people that i have talked to them, believe that Russians are their European , except Britons , brothers. Absolutely Russia is not a danger. 
You were happy of our people's death. I will never and ever forgive it. 
We could talk about good points instead of insulting each other but you started hostility. There are good people in UK i know, however after that 54 percent protection in plebiscite  i'm seriously in doubt , for example Boris Johnson , Jeremy Corbin and etc. They are free humans against USA's bullying especially Boris. Queen was afraid of Boris's quotes for freedom. That was why they replaced him with a trash.


----------



## alarabi

Jund Alaqsa captured 4 tanks and other armed vehicles afteter Assadists flee from their positions in N. Hamah.







Video of the liberation, Shabihas went crazy after they saw this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> :\
> Ok i accepted your apologize. No need to your dodging.
> Try to behave like a human. Killing people by NUKEs is not a job to be proud of. I was really shocked when i heard of English people protected Theresa's quote on using NUKEs against women and children. About 54 percent of participants protected her in the plebiscite. Why? I'm confused. Are you really humans? Don't tell me Russia is threatening you. That's a terrible joke. Whole the EU people that i have talked to them, believe that Russians are their European , except Britons , brothers. Absolutely Russia is not a danger.
> You were happy of our people's death. I will never and ever forgive it.
> We could talk about good points instead of insulting each other but you started hostility. There are good people in UK i know, however after that 54 percent protection in plebiscite  i'm seriously in doubt , for example Boris Johnson , Jeremy Corbin and etc. They are free humans against USA's bullying especially Boris. Queen was afraid of Boris's quotes for freedom. That was why they replaced him with a trash.



What are you even on about? Seriously. You confuse me alot. Lol 
Who apologised? For what? Are you seeing things we can't see?  Lol
What has Boris Johnson/Jeremy Corbyn got to do with anything we are talking about? . 
You say: we were happy of your people's death? Are we humans? You have talked to many Europeans(don't know if you mean in Iran or something. Lol)? 

Seriously you are just ranting all over the place. It's hard to eve understand what you are talking about. Lol

As I said before, it's probably because I hit a nerve earlier, so your reaction is understandable.


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> What are you even on about? Seriously. You confuse me alot. Lol
> Who apologised? For what? Are you seeing things we can't see?  Lol
> What has Boris Johnson/Jeremy Corbyn got to do with anything we are talking about? . We were happy of your people's death? Are we humans? You have talked to many European(don't know if you mean in Iran or something. Lol)? Seriously you are just ranting all over the place. It's hard to eve understand what you are talking about. Lol
> 
> As I said before, it's probably because I hit a nerve earlier, so your reaction is understandable.



You dodged coz you cannot stand against me. You Retreated and i considered it as an apologize. If you still insist on hostility , i would welcome you with open arms .
You called my logical statements as a rant , i don't care. Try to make a sense. Answer them if you can.
Prove you can be better than a dog. Can you?

Hey Miky this is the reason of you are lower than a dog :
rt.com/uk/354062-britons-nuclear-retaliation-poll/


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) There is no any hundreds of tanks. 2) There is no any Al Qaeda. This handful of Grads were given to Free Idlib Army after Russia and Assad broke US-Russia brokered cease fire and deliberately bombed UN aid convoy and killed hundreds of civilians in Aleppo in few days of insane bombings.
> 
> I wrote earlier that while rebels freely move in Hama plains Russia is indiscriminately bombing residential neighborhoods in Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows that Russia air force is still in 1970-1980-es. They cant track mobile targets even in open plains.





All a load of BS. Video after video shows the "rebels" using tanks, APCs, and IFVs, you claiming they have nothing but pitchforks is just a joke.

And sorry but Nusra does not just get all those tanks and other heavy armor from the local quicky mart nor does it grow on threes.

As for Russia not being able to track all targets. How did the US and other NATO members do when ISIS just drove into Raqqa, Palmyra and many other places? 

How was that NATO "tracking" when they bombed Syrian army positions even after informated by Russia that they are fvking up


----------



## Muhammed45

Mike2000's former prime minister slept with a pig  proof :

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piggate 

hahahahaha


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> @mike2000
> You deleted your comments but my Muslim brothers will watch them inside my comments.
> You shew your real face.



Who deleted his comments? I don't remember deleting anything, why will I do that? Probably one of your MODs or something. 
I don't care to be honest, I come here for fun and to poke wen necessary. . I'm the last person in the world who will care enough to delete my own comment(especially when thee is nothing much in That). Lol couldn't care less. This is just a forum, it's not like it pays my bills or something, why should I bother deleting comments I made simply because somebody doesn't like it? 

Which muslin brothers are you talking about? You are dreaming of some sort of ummah? . There's no such thing mate, you are all after your interests and furthering your version of Islam in the region. Are the Saudis which you criticise everyday on here as an Evil regime, are they Muslim brothers as well. ? Lol if you believe in so called Muslim brothers ummah you won't be getting involved in sectarian wars in the region and supporting your dictator puppet Assad in his killing his own people. Unfortunately for Iran the little respect most your 'Muslims brothers' had for you in the region vanished after your intervention in Syria.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> All a load of BS. Video after video shows the "rebels" using tanks, APCs, and IFVs, you claiming they have nothing but pitchforks is just a joke.
> 
> And sorry but Nusra does not just get all those tanks and other heavy armor from the local quicky mart nor does it grow on threes.


I never said rebels dont have tanks at all. They have some *captured tanks*. I said they dont have a single formation like tank company. Not talking about battalion or brigade. Surelly not any hundreds as u claimed.



> As for Russia not being able to track all targets. How did the US and other NATO members do when ISIS just drove into Raqqa, Palmyra and many other places?
> 
> How was that NATO "tracking" when they bombed Syrian army positions even after informated by Russia that they are fvking up


US is supporting Kurds, they dont operate deep in Syria almost. As for Raqqa - it was captured almost 2 years before US started bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Who deleted his comments? I don't remember deleting anything, why will I do that? Probably one of your MODs or something.
> I don't care to be honest, I come here for fun and to poke wen necessary. . I'm the last person in the world who will care enough to delete my own comment(especially when thee is nothing much in That). Lol couldn't care less. This is just a forum, it's not like it pays my bills or something, why should I bother deleting comments I made simply because somebody doesn't like it?
> 
> Which muslin brothers are you talking about? You are dreaming of some sort of ummah? . There's no such thing mate, you are all after your interests and furthering your version of Islam in the region. Are the Saudis which you criticise everyday on here as an Evil regime, are they Muslim brothers as well. ? Lol if you believe in so called Muslim brothers ummah you won't be getting involved in sectarian wars in the region and supporting your dictator puppet Assad in his killing his own people. Unfortunately for Iran the little respect most your 'Muslims brothers' had for you in the region vanished after your intervention in Syria.


Saudis?! ohahahah
They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims. The people of K.S.A was my intended purpose. Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not. The tyrant regimes in K.S.A , Bahrain and other Arabic countries have an expiry date. After democratizing Muslim world , you will see brothers in arms.
Why i said that Al-Saud family is your brother? It's proof is here :
"The memoires of Mr.Hempher the British spy on middle east"
When you talk about a dictator , i Involuntarily laugh. You cannot even choose your Prime Minister by direct elections! There is no democracy in your country until that woman in Bakingham is alive. Let me introduce the royal family to you :

grunge.com/12273/craziest-scandals-british-royal-family-history/


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> @mike2000
> You deleted your comments but my Muslim brothers will watch them inside my comments.
> You shew your real face.



Who deleted his comments? I don't remember deleting anything, why will I do that? Probably one of your MODs or something. 
I don't care to be honest, I come here for fun and to poke wen necessary. . I'm the last person in the world who will care enough to delete my own comment(especially when thee is nothing much in That). Lol couldn't care less. This is just a forum, it's not like it pays my bills or something, why should I bother deleting comments I made simply because somebody doesn't like it? 

Which muslin brothers are you talking about? You are dreaming of some sort of ummah? . There's no such thing mate, you are all after your interests and furthering your version of Islam in the region. Are the Saudis which you criticise everyday on here as an Evil regime, are they Muslim brothers as well. ? Lol if you believe in so called Muslim brothers ummah you won't be getting involved in sectarian wars in the region and supporting your dictator puppet Assad in his killing his own people. Unfortunately for Iran the little respect most your 'Muslims brothers' had for you in the region vanished after your intervention in Syria.


----------



## الأعرابي

flamer84 said:


> Bulgarians are making a killing (literally and figuratively) with their BM 21 Grads and their ammunitions in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business is so booming that they opened 2 new assembly lines in Sopot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,if the money are good...business is business i guess.



What a shame, the greedy elites only care about business opportunities and making money with zero regard to anything else whatsoever 

And the ones paying the ultimate price are no other than the simple pressured Syrans whom are trapped between competing powers.... The world is a cruel place indeed, one day it's in your favor the other it's completely against you......






I really can't never have enough of this amazing heart touching Nashed no matter how many times I listen to it.  Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Who deleted his comments? I don't remember deleting anything, why will I do that? Probably one of your MODs or something.
> I don't care to be honest, I come here for fun and to poke wen necessary. . I'm the last person in the world who will care enough to delete my own comment(especially when thee is nothing much in That). Lol couldn't care less. This is just a forum, it's not like it pays my bills or something, why should I bother deleting comments I made simply because somebody doesn't like it?
> 
> Which muslin brothers are you talking about? You are dreaming of some sort of ummah? . There's no such thing mate, you are all after your interests and furthering your version of Islam in the region. Are the Saudis which you criticise everyday on here as an Evil regime, are they Muslim brothers as well. ? Lol if you believe in so called Muslim brothers ummah you won't be getting involved in sectarian wars in the region and supporting your dictator puppet Assad in his killing his own people. Unfortunately for Iran the little respect most your 'Muslims brothers' had for you in the region vanished after your intervention in Syria.


Saudis?! ohahahah
They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims. The people of K.S.A was my intended purpose. Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not. The tyrant regimes in K.S.A , Bahrain and other Arabic countries have an expiry date. After democratizing Muslim world , you will see brothers in arms.
Why i said that Al-Saud family is your brother? It's proof is here :
"The memoires of Mr.Hempher the British spy on middle east"
When you talk about a dictator , i Involuntarily laugh. You cannot even choose your Prime Minister by direct elections! There is no democracy in your country until that woman in Bakingham is alive. Let me introduce the royal family to you :

grunge.com/12273/craziest-scandals-british-royal-family-history/

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1203#ixzz4LupX5RS2


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> Saudis?! ohahahah
> They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims. The people of K.S.A was my intended purpose. Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not. The tyrant regimes in K.S.A , Bahrain and other Arabic countries have an expiry date. After democratizing Muslim world , you will see brothers in arms.
> Why i said that Al-Saud family is your brother? It's proof is here :
> "The memoires of Mr.Hempher the British spy on middle east"
> When you talk about a dictator , i Involuntarily laugh. You cannot even choose your Prime Minister by direct elections! There is no democracy in your country until that woman in Bakingham is alive. Let me introduce the royal family to you :
> 
> grunge.com/12273/craziest-scandals-british-royal-family-history/
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1203#ixzz4LupX5RS2



Awwww.......so you are the ONLY REAL HOLY Muslim upholder isn't it? All other Arabs are infidels and not real Muslims.

Will be good to see your other so called Muslim brothers response to your Claims. Lol 

I'm not surprised though, I expected that. it's just funny to see a country who was conquered by Arabs and it's cultured had to adopt Arab Islamic ones . Now you are claiming to be more Muslim than those who taught you real Islam/Muslim. Irony

Anyway, it's no wonder you will carry on with your sectarian killings and slaughtering each other for a long time to come. We will keep watching from the sidelines, while you fight or whose version of Islam is the best.lol


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Who deleted his comments? I don't remember deleting anything, why will I do that? Probably one of your MODs or something.
> I don't care to be honest, I come here for fun and to poke wen necessary. . I'm the last person in the world who will care enough to delete my own comment(especially when thee is nothing much in That). Lol couldn't care less. This is just a forum, it's not like it pays my bills or something, why should I bother deleting comments I made simply because somebody doesn't like it?
> 
> Which muslin brothers are you talking about? You are dreaming of some sort of ummah? . There's no such thing mate, you are all after your interests and furthering your version of Islam in the region. Are the Saudis which you criticise everyday on here as an Evil regime, are they Muslim brothers as well. ? Lol if you believe in so called Muslim brothers ummah you won't be getting involved in sectarian wars in the region and supporting your dictator puppet Assad in his killing his own people. Unfortunately for Iran the little respect most your 'Muslims brothers' had for you in the region vanished after your intervention in Syria.


Can You see? You are unable to answer me. You are too weak. 

As my final statement let's wait on Scottish referendum. They will change the history 

ISIS is getting destroyed by SAA in Deir-ez-Zor :


----------



## الأعرابي

mohammad45 said:


> Saudis?! ohahahah
> They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims. The people of K.S.A was my intended purpose. Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not. The tyrant regimes in K.S.A , Bahrain and other Arabic countries have an expiry date. After democratizing Muslim world , you will see brothers in arms.
> Why i said that Al-Saud family is your brother? It's proof is here :
> "The memoires of Mr.Hempher the British spy on middle east"
> When you talk about a dictator , i Involuntarily laugh. You cannot even choose your Prime Minister by direct elections! There is no democracy in your country until that woman in Bakingham is alive. Let me introduce the royal family to you :
> 
> grunge.com/12273/craziest-scandals-british-royal-family-history/
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1203#ixzz4LupX5RS2



Oh Saudis aren't even Muslimd then according to the twelver Shiites? Seems like the ones complaining about "Takfris" every 2 seconds are they themselves the biggest Takfiris out there .

And oh for whoever rules this universe's sake please just spare us your "Al Saud" ridiculous conspiracy theories already. Al Saud we'rent dumb enough like your Khamanie, Al Sauds know how to play their cards right and re adopt their policies to a variety of different circumstances, basically they're using their brains in the game of politics, and that's why KSA's economy, welfare, income, social issues,m and GDP are all considered among the top in the world, plus also being among the top 20 major world economies. Also compared to your Mullahs Al Sauds actually know how to win the hearts and minds of their people, and the Saudi society being biased on tribalism, extreme family values, honor, hospitallity, chivalry etc helped a lot in shaping how our people relate to their leaders as father figures. further more Al Saud are enjoying a semi international immunity plus plenty of powerful allies and strategic partners from both the west and the east. That's why your mullahs are eventually distant to crumple due to many internal and outside factors, while the House of Saudi will countinue on for centuries upon centuries to come....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

mohammad45 said:


> Saudis?! ohahahah
> They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims. The people of K.S.A was my intended purpose. Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not. The tyrant regimes in K.S.A , Bahrain and other Arabic countries have an expiry date. After democratizing Muslim world , you will see brothers in arms.
> Why i said that Al-Saud family is your brother? It's proof is here :
> "The memoires of Mr.Hempher the British spy on middle east"
> When you talk about a dictator , i Involuntarily laugh. You cannot even choose your Prime Minister by direct elections! There is no democracy in your country until that woman in Bakingham is alive. Let me introduce the royal family to you :
> 
> grunge.com/12273/craziest-scandals-british-royal-family-history/
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/syrian-c...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1203#ixzz4LupX5RS2



Awwww.......so you are the ONLY REAL HOLY Muslim upholder isn't it? All other Arabs are infidels and not real Muslims.

Will be good to see your other so called Muslim brothers response to your Claims. Lol

I'm not surprised though, I expected that. it's just funny to see a country who was conquered by Arabs and it's cultured had to adopt Arab Islamic ones . Now you are claiming to be more Muslim than those who taught you Islam/Muslim. Irony
Plus you claim you want to unite all muslims , huhm... that will be under your holy Mullah khamenei leadership right? LMAO  Keep dreaming it's not illegal yet. Lol 
Me who thought I had seen it all on PDF.

Anyway, it's no wonder you will carry on with your sectarian killings and slaughtering each other for a long time to come. We will keep watching from the sidelines, while you fight over whose version of Islam is the best(don't blame us for enjoying the show though). lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> We provide medical help to everyone who is in need.



some ppl cant understand that.. some ppl would just let you or me die just because of fanatism..

I dont say anything but just post quotes 



mohammad45 said:


> We love our Sunni brothers





mohammad45 said:


> Yeah we will unite Muslims whether you like it or not.





mohammad45 said:


> They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

الأعرابي said:


> Oh Saudis aren't even Muslimd then according to the twelver Shiites? Seems like the ones complaining about "Takfris" every 2 seconds are they themselves the biggest Takfiris out there .
> 
> And oh for whoever rules this universe's sake please just spare us your "Al Saud" ridiculous conspiracy theories already. Al Saud we'rent dumb enough like your Khamanie, Al Sauds know how to play their cards right and re adopt their policies to a variety of different circumstances, basically they're using their brains in the game of politics, and that's why KSA's economy and GDP is considered among the top 20 major world economies, further more Al Saud are enjoying semi international mutiny plus plenty of powerful allies and strategic partners from both the west and the east. That's why your mullahs are eventually distant to crumple due to many internal and outside factors.


I've got proof for my claim. Al-Saud family proved they are not Muslims when they bombed Yemen's Sunni and ShiA people under USA's commands. They claim they want to wipe Houthis , So why do they attack civilians, hospitals and civilization positions of Yemen?
Al-Saud family proved that they have no sign of Islam when they normalized their relations with Israel. You call it playing with cards, but i call it treason. However Al-Saud family is not Muslim and king Salman said that openly.
You should be an Arab. Watch the clip in this webpage. Salman says that " God show his mercy on Jewish kings before me"!. King Salman said that he is not a Muslim not me. I'm not takfiring him .
aparat.com/v/WUR7L
I'm not bothered of Arabian people's economic progress so don't talk to me in that way.


----------



## الأعرابي

mike2000 is back said:


> Awwww.......so you are the ONLY REAL HOLY Muslim upholder isn't it? All other Arabs are infidels and not real Muslims.
> 
> Will be good to see your other so called Muslim brothers response to your Claims. Lol
> 
> I'm not surprised though, I expected that. it's just funny to see a country who was conquered by Arabs and it's cultured had to adopt Arab Islamic ones . Now you are claiming to be more Muslim than those who taught you real Islam/Muslim. Irony
> 
> Anyway, it's no wonder you will carry on with your sectarian killings and slaughtering each other for a long time to come. We will keep watching from the sidelines, while you fight or whose version of Islam is the best.lol



Don't really know what's ur religion bro but good job exposing that hypocrite


----------



## Muhammed45

mike2000 is back said:


> Awwww.......so you are the ONLY REAL HOLY Muslim upholder isn't it? All other Arabs are infidels and not real Muslims.
> 
> Will be good to see your other so called Muslim brothers response to your Claims. Lol
> 
> I'm not surprised though, I expected that. it's just funny to see a country who was conquered by Arabs and it's cultured had to adopt Arab Islamic ones . Now you are claiming to be more Muslim than those who taught you real Islam/Muslim. Irony
> 
> Anyway, it's no wonder you will carry on with your sectarian killings and slaughtering each other for a long time to come. We will keep watching from the sidelines, while you fight or whose version of Islam is the best.lol


Oh shut up pathetic creature. You are proud of killing humans by NUKEs. I don't even suppose you as a human coz a dog is better you yet you haven't shown us your better points to a dog.


Timur said:


> some ppl cant understand that.. some ppl would just let you or me die just because of fanatism..
> 
> I dont say anything but just post quotes


Look at Yemen bro. Who is killing Sunnis and ShiAs in Yemen?
Who is bombing Yemeni army and it's women and children?
I know Al-Saud family has a lots of dollars. Is that the reason of your friendship with them?


----------



## alarabi

mohammad45 said:


> Saudis?! ohahahah
> They are your brothers. They are not even Muslims.



Safavism at its best, so Saudis aren't Muslims according to this Khomeinist and I believe he spoke his mind here and didn't use Taqiyah as other safavids do.

Keep the good work and expose your safavid thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

alarabi said:


> Safavism at its best, so Saudis aren't Muslims according to this Khomeinist and I believe he spoke his mind here and didn't use Taqiyah as other safavids do.
> 
> Keep the good work and expose your safavid thought.


What the hel safavid? .
Well well well. I could gather Jews, Zionists, together. I'm proud of myself.
As i said we love our Sunni brothers and we will help them in Palestine and anywhere of the planet if they be fighting Israel. However Jews themselves hate Israel and i have heard this from Jews living in Iran. Well
I don't care about safavids or any other ancient BSs.
Watch your picture. Ain't you shamed of using that LGBT supporter guy's picture on your account?!


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> Look at Yemen bro. Who is killing Sunnis and ShiAs in Yemen?



Do you know what a deputy war is?

Actually it's s.a. Vs iran Like in labia now there is uae vs Egypt an so on Whoever plays the game


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> Do you know what a deputy war is?
> 
> Actually it's s.a. Vs iran Like in labia now there is uae vs Egypt an so on Whoever plays the game


I cannot go hostile with you bro becoz of your picture's name. Ok pooooooof I'm calming down. 
The first point is who began the war on Yemen? K.S.A
Are Arabian people happy of killing innocent Yemeni people? Of course not. 
K.S.A is forcing other Arabs to fight each other. As our leader has mentioned we have no interactions in Yemen and we will not start fighting K.S.A directly. We have put our faith in Arabian people of K.S.A. They can overthrow this tyrant regime for sake of whole Muslims.
In fact K.S.A is USA's puppet. Do you deny it? How many Hajis they kill per year? hundreds of them. I believe that they do it Deliberately. 
You are right. There is a big problem in Muslim community and that's Israel. They try to separate us and unfortunately Turkey and K.S.A helped them. Please don't deny it. It's lighter than skylight.


----------



## الأعرابي

mohammad45 said:


> I've got proof for my claim. Al-Saud family proved they are not Muslims when they bombed Yemen's Sunni and ShiA people under USA's commands. They claim they want to wipe Houthis , So why do they attack civilians, hospitals and civilization positions of Yemen?
> Al-Saud family proved that they have no sign of Islam when they normalized their relations with Israel. You call it playing with cards, but i call it treason. However Al-Saud family is not Muslim and king Salman said that openly.
> You should be an Arab. Watch the clip in this webpage. Salman says that " God show his mercy on Jewish kings before me"!. King Salman said that he is not a Muslim not me. I'm not takfiring him .
> I'm not bothered of Arabian people's economic progress so don't talk to me in that way.



I honestly sometimes can't tell if our Iranian counterparts on this forum are actually serious every time they leave a reply or a comment on here and they're actually literally believing their own laughable words!!!

Every half digit IQ loser can tell that the ongoing Yemen campaign is a legitimate action and in accordance with international laws, and not to mention that it was a direct result of the formal request by the elected Yemeni president Hadi for an urgent military assistance from his neighbors in response to the ongoing aggressions by the Iranian backed, financed and supported Houthi terrorists which under direct orders from the Iranian regime allied themselves with the former exiled Yemeni dictator Saleh and his loyal generals and his elite republican guard (which is in itself an enough evidence and reason for any truthful individual to expose the Houthis for joining hands with the same dictator the Yemenis fought to kick out back in 2011, so I don't really think I need any further explanations for this quite obvious crystal clear eternal shameful act), as for your hypocrisies in mentioning the Yemeni civilians killed by Houthi daily bombings of their homes and cities and then they arrogantly try to twist the events and do a little mini Hollywood production on it and then blame it on the Saudi led collection. And this low action has been exposed plenty of times on multiple Arabic military forums on the web. Now I've never denied accidental civilian casualties, yes it actually happened before, but you see the reason I called you a hypocrite is that you must've been aware that the Royal Saudi Airforce alongside other GCC air forces are always updating their military hardwares to the latest state of the art technology, also unlike Asshead that YOU again hypocritically support with all your heart alongside his Russian overlords, which both went far enough to unmercifully gasing their own people with chemical weapons but ironically I haven't heard a single beeb nor seen a single tear from you. Have some shame man. The Saudi led coalition have never used unguided or "dumb" bombs since the campaign strated in order to minimize civilian casualties, after all what will we gain by killing the same people that we're trying to help repel the forgen orchestrated war on their homeland. Be serious for once mate.

And when did exactly Al Saud normalized their relations with Israel? That's the most common thing Al Saud get accused about but we're yet to see any actual concrete evidence, where's the Israeli embassy in Riyadh? Where's the Saudi embassy in Tel Aviv? Lol give me a brake man and take it easy on the ongoing propaganda swallowing. Oh and btw don't get me wrong, my personal views are actually in favor of normalizing our realition with Israel. We will gain a lot of benefits from interacting with them and even becoming future allies. On the other hand being enemies with Israel will not improve anything on our interests. Sorry pal but that's politics my little hypocrite friend. Actually you know what, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you're just brainwashed to the core, a lot of work is needed to show you the truth. That's of course if you're only misguided, but if you're a paid Mullahbot (Your mullhs are trying to copy the tactic from the infamous and exposed Putunbots) then that's a whole different story, nothing I'll say will convince you even though you're aware of your wrong since you're under monthly payments to spend your overused propaganda every where you go. You know I already know 80% of Iranians on this forum are actually paied propaganda pots, and to back these claim a person needs to look no further than their posts history and how many years they've been active on here without any bordom whine in comparison almost all the Saudis and Arabs on this forum are no longer active since I've joined the forum. Only a handful left while on the other side they keep increasing in numbers with each new employee taking a spot.

As for this last part of yours:



mohammad45 said:


> Al-Saud family is not Muslim and king Salman said that openly.
> You should be an Arab. Watch the clip in this webpage. Salman says that " God show his mercy on Jewish kings before me"!. King Salman said that he is not a Muslim not me. I'm not takfiring him .
> I'm not bothered of Arabian people's economic progress so don't talk to me in that way.



I don't know what you're exactly on about but I doubt you read and understand Arabic really, get me a official source of what it said in here was said by King Salamn even though I don't see anything wrong of what he said? Get me something else then we will see what King Salman actually said and whether their is something wrong with or no......



Also I've updated my original comment on here, so do me a favor and go check the newst updated and upgraded version of my fine optimized well put and thoughtful comment lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> I cannot go hostile with you bro becoz of your picture's name



what does it mean why do you have to calm down? I want to know it because I dont understand what has my profile picture to do with calming down?

you have been told this.. but reality is all hailing and all euphoria of new persian empire or a bigger iranian influence in ME and all political and military actions had lead to this you both SA and Iran are guilty for this..and you both play games..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

mohammad45 said:


> As i said we love our Sunni brothers and we will help them in Palestine and anywhere of the planet if they be fighting Israel.



LMAO, you don't give a rst's bottom in all honesty. If you wanna fool the 1,3 billion Sunnis around the world you first need to prove to them your good intentions by starting to treat the oppressed Sunnis in Iran equally to other groups, but your problem is mostly with Arabs first then Sunnis last, that's why even your "fellow Shiites" Arabs in Ahwaz are treated like garbage by the ruling Persian elites in your regime. You're not just a sectarian regime but also you're a racist Farsi supremacist regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

الأعرابي said:


> And when did exactly Al Saud normalized their relations with Israel? That's the mos
> 
> 
> الأعرابي said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this low action has been exposed plenty of times on multiple Arabic military forums on the web. Now I've never denied accidental civilian casualties, yes it actually happened before, but you see the reason I called you a hypocrite is that you must've been aware that the Royal Saudi Airforce alongside other GCC air forces are always updating their military hardwares to the latest state of the art technology, also unlike Asshead that YOU again hypocritically support with all your heart alongside his Russian overlords, they've went far enough to even unmercifully gas their own people with chemical weapons but ironically I haven't heard a single beeb nor seen a single tear from you. Have some shame man. The Saudi led coalition have never used unguided or "dumb" bombs since the campaign strated in order to minimize civilian casualties, after all what will we gain by killing the same people that we're trying to help repel the forgen orchestrated war on their homeland. Be serious for once mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly say that you are getting paid man. Watch our number at least. One Iranian Guy telling the truth against an army of England, K.S.A and Israel.  I am actually one person!.
> 
> t common thing Al Saud get accused about but we're yet to see any actual concrete evidence, where's the Israeli embassy in Riyadh? Where's the Saudi embassy in Tel Aviv? Lol give me a brake man and take it easy on the ongoing propaganda swallowing. Oh and btw don't get me wrong, my personal views are actually in favor of normalizing our realition with Israel. We will gain a lot of benefits from interacting with them and even becoming future allies. On the other hand being enemies with Israel will not improve anything on our interests. Sorry pal but that's politics my little hypocrite friend.
Click to expand...

hahahah. Read your own quote again. You exposed yourself. First you said we are not normalizing relations with Israel then you talked about your mutual benefits with Israel. For God's sake how much of hypocracy a human could have?! . Watch this link :

globalresearch.ca/secret-meetings-between-israel-saudi-officials-reveal-close-relationship-mutual-interests/5524795



الأعرابي said:


> Every half digit IQ loser can tell that the ongoing Yemen campaign is a legitimate action and in accordance with international laws, and not to mention that it was a direct result of the formal request by the elected Yemeni president Hadi for an urgent military assistance from his neighbors in response to the ongoing aggressions by the Iranian backed, financed and supported Houthi terrorists which under direct orders from the Iranian regime allied themselves with the former exiled Yemeni dictator Saleh and his loyal generals and his elite republican guard (which is in itself an enough evidence and reason for any truthful individual to expose the Houthis for joining hands with the same dictator the Yemenis fought to kick out back in 2011, so I don't really think I need any further explanations for this quite obvious crystal clear eternal shameful act), as for your hypothesis in mentioning the Yemeni civilians killed by Houthi daily bombings of their homes and cities and then arrogantly do a mini Hollywood Hollywood production on it and then blame it on the Saudi led collection.



I honestly say that you are getting paid man. Watch our number at least. One Iranian Guy telling the truth against an army of England, K.S.A and Israel.  I am actually one person!.


Ok. You claim that you are fighting Houthis so why do you attack their civilized positions?
Obviously whole the world knows that what's going on Yemen Links :

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ir-strike-yemen-hospital-kills-at-least-seven

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yemen-security-idUSKCN10K0SB

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ng-in-Yemen-to-bring-peace-and-stability.html

http://www.globalresearch.ca/war-on...cal-attack-on-sanaa-killing-civilians/5542172

https://theintercept.com/2016/08/15...-earns-rare-saudi-rebuke-at-state-department/

http://www.salon.com/2016/08/15/atr...di-coalition-bombs-4th-msf-hospital-in-yemen/

end
.
.
.
.
etc.























You cannot fool us man. Go make your propaganda somewhere else.


الأعرابي said:


> I don't know what you're exactly own about but I doubt you read and understand Arabic really, get me a official source of what it said in here was said by King Salamn even though I don't see anything wrong of what he said? Get me something else then we will see what King Salman actually said ad whether their is something wrong with or no......


You exactly saw and heard what he said. If you are that much retarded , watch it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> There is a big problem in Muslim community and that's Israel.



not israel is a problem.. it never was..

the problem is muslims themselves.. knowledge is a problem.. in many many sunni muslim countries they killed our scholars.. we can talk and call it a genocide of our alim.. so the ppl only care for dunya.. they left religion.. or religion does only play a role for our problems in this dunya.. thats the problem..


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> what does it mean why do you have to calm down? I want to know it because I dont understand what has my profile picture to do with calming down?
> 
> you have been told this.. but reality is all hailing and all euphoria of new persian empire or a bigger iranian influence in ME and all political and military actions had lead to this you both SA and Iran are guilty for this..and you both play games..


Becoz it makes me feel you are a Muslim not a Zionist Saudi or a corrupt guy. Persian Empire?! If we wanted to do it, Don't doubt we cooperated with USA against Muslim's world although we will never sell our honor to dollar!. Don't compare us to the guys who see Ottoman's empire in their midnight dreams :
















kim osmani yookhoo sin gurey? bana yalan satma oghlan!


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> Becoz it makes me feel you are a Muslim not a Zionist Saudi or a corrupt guy. Persian Empire?! If we wanted to do it, Don't doubt we cooperated with USA against Muslim's world although we will never sell our honor to dollar!. Don't compare us to the guys who see Ottoman's empire in their midnight dreams :
> View attachment 340496
> View attachment 340497
> View attachment 340498
> View attachment 340499
> View attachment 340500
> View attachment 340501
> 
> kim osmani yookhoo sin gurey? bana yalan satma oghlan!




you seem to talk confused because of your issues.. I leave you alone with your secterianism..


----------



## الأعرابي

Timur said:


> what does it mean why do you have to calm down? I want to know it because I dont understand what has my profile picture to do with calming down?
> 
> you have been told this.. but reality is all hailing and all euphoria of new persian empire or a bigger iranian influence in ME and all political and military actions had lead to this you both SA and Iran are guilty for this..and you both play games..



He can't be calmed down due to the terrifying name in your profile picture, Omar is the nightmare of a name that humiliated their old, lost and blind fire worshipping ancestors and in an amazingly record time ending their history of thousands of years of absolute un challenged rule. So give him a slack, it's too much 4 him to take at once....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Timur 
Yeah you'd better leave us. imajini değiş oghlan. gizlenme halifenin dalisindan. chik onin dalisindan sonra benim gerçek yuzumi gor!. kupek israiili lar nan bir olma. sen musalmansan akhi!



الأعرابي said:


> He can't be calmed down due to the terrifying name in your profile picture, Omar is the nightmare of a name that humiliated their old, lost and blind fire worshipping ancestors and in an amazingly record time ending their history of thousands of years of absolute un challenged rule. So give him a slack, it's too much 4 him to take at once....


Thanks for what he gave us from Islam. You cannot force me to insult Sunni Sanctities. Nice try though.


----------



## الأعرابي

mohammad45 said:


> hahahah. Read your own quote again. You exposed yourself. First you said we are not normalizing relations with Israel then you talked about your mutual benefits with Israel. For God's sake how much of hypocracy a human could have?! . Watch this link :
> 
> globalresearch.ca/secret-meetings-between-israel-saudi-officials-reveal-close-relationship-mutual-interests/5524795



Well if you actually paid just a little bit of extra attention you'd easily realize I've specifically said my "Personal views" only. Which doesn't represent in the slightest bit the official Saudi Arabian government views whatsoever. But of course you being the deceiving mouth of the Iranian propaganda you'll try to ignore what I've specifically said and even maybe altering the meanings of my own words in order to score some points against me. Nevertheless with that being said I wish we could normalize our relations with Isrsel ASAP, and flourish our quite different economies with al kinds of possible cooperation.

And as for the link you provided where's these so called secret meetings? Who participated in them? Nothing? Yea that's what I've guessed. The only vist I can recall of a Saudi person to Israel is the recent vist of the retired Saudi officer whom I sadly forgot his name, also he's retired therefore he's not considered a government official aka not an official vist. However hopefully in the near future more and more vists would follow suit between our different representatives. 



mohammad45 said:


> Ok. You claim that you are fighting Houthis so why do you attack their civilized positions?
> Obviously whole the world knows that what's going on Yemen Links :



Huh? Most of your sharered inks are unidentifiable, unknowing sources, with excessive use of fake eye witnesses and with no visual evidence whatsoever. Also not to mention that if we actually end up with an unfortunate collateral damage incident then most of the blame will be on the Houthis for using civilians as human shields to hide their heavy weapons, and SCUD missiles. I've got plenty of videos that clearly shows Houthi arms deposits going in flames inside residential areas after being hit by the Saudi led coalition warplanes. Incase you you want to see the vids I'll gladly share them here.



mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 340487
> View attachment 340489
> View attachment 340488
> View attachment 340490
> View attachment 340492
> View attachment 340493
> View attachment 340494



And this spouses to mean?! You're showing Pro Hadi vs Pro Houthis/Saleh battles, thus resulting in the destruction of the battlefield. Nevertheless I only see a couple of meaningless photos.



mohammad45 said:


> You cannot fool us man. Go make your propaganda somewhere else.



I only speak with logical facts, proofs and evidences to back said facts. Not just empty useless words.



mohammad45 said:


> You exactly saw and heard what he said. If you are that much retarded , watch it again.



Nope not really, the only thing you've giving me is poorly translated unknown texts with no official source nor a linked visual footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> @Timur
> Yeah you'd better leave us. imajini değiş oghlan. gizlenme halifenin dalisindan. chik onin dalisindan sonra benim gerçek yuzumi gor!. kupek israiili lar nan bir olma. sen musalmansan akhi!
> 
> 
> Thanks for what he gave us from Islam. You cannot force me to insult Sunni Sanctities. Nice try though.



I am not with israel.. whats wrong with you.. you are from iran so I understand that you want to defend them (iran)... so lets leave it..

and if you say oglan to me its not good talk use some proper words in front of a man.. its kind of agressive for me..


----------



## flamer84

الأعرابي said:


> What a shame, the greedy elites only care about business opportunities and making money with zero regard to anything else whatsoever
> 
> And the ones paying the ultimate price are no other than the simple pressured Syrans whom are trapped between competing powers.... The world is a cruel place indeed, one day it's in your favor the other it's completely against you......



Well,they're selling to GCC countries not to factions on the ground directly,altough I'm pretty sure that in their mind they know where will these weapons end .


----------



## Muhammed45

الأعرابي said:


> Well if you actually paid just a little bit of extra attention you'd easily realize I've specifically said my "Personal views" only. Which doesn't represent in the slightest bit the official Saudi Arabian government views whatsoever. But of course you being the deceiving mouth of the Iranian propaganda you'll try to ignore what I've specifically said and even maybe altering the meanings of my own words in order to score some points against me. Nevertheless with that being said I wish we could normalize our relations with Isrsel ASAP, and flourish our quite different economies with al kinds of possible cooperation.
> 
> And as for the link you provided where's these so called secret meetings? Who participated in them? Nothing? Yea that's what I've guessed. The only vist I can recall of a Saudi person to Israel is the recent vist of the retired Saudi officer whom I sadly forgot his name, also he's retired therefore he's not considered a government official aka not an official vist. However hopefully in the near future more and more vists would follow suit between our different representatives.


Even Israel has confessed about governmental relations between K.S.A and Israel. Don't tell me you are not govenmental that sounds like joke to me. You are a paid troll by Mossad to spread Israel's favored propaganda.


الأعرابي said:


> Huh? Most of your sharered inks are unidentifiable, unknowing sources, with excessive use of fake eye witnesses and with no visual evidence whatsoever. Also not to mention that if we actually end up with an unfortunate collateral damage incident then most of the blame will be on the Houthis for using civilians as human shields to hide their heavy weapons, and SCUD missiles. I've got plenty of videos that clearly shows Houthi arms deposits going in flames inside residential areas after being hit by the Saudi led coalition warplanes. Incase you you want to see the vids I'll gladly share them here.


Most of my shared links belong to UK, USA and EU. I didn't give you an Iranian link to prove my honesty.
Your lies make me wonder. Undoubtedly Houthis are a small group in Yemen located in an small area of Sana'a province and you already know that they have no SCUDs or such things. All of those MRBM missiles belong to Yemen's army and this proves that you are fighting Whole Yemen's people not only Houthis. Poor Houthis are an excuse to your aggressions , invasions and slaughtering Yemeni people. However i laugh when i read your soldiers are Escaping from the arena ! Your army is armed to it's teeth by USA but they fail to defeat the poorest and an oppressed Arabic country. Houthis always say that Iran is not helping us.


الأعرابي said:


> And this spouses to mean?! You're showing Pro Hadi vs Pro Houthis/Saleh battles, thus resulting in the destruction of the battlefield. Nevertheless I only see a couple of meaningless photos.


The only stupid here is you not me!. Pro Hadi or pro anybody else in Yemen do not have M1A1Abrams main battle tank. Go make fun with yourself man. That God dam Howitzer belongs to K.S.A's army not poor pro-Hadi or Pro-Saleh militants.


الأعرابي said:


> I only speak with logical facts, proofs and evidences to back said facts. Not just empty useless words.


I'm afraid but the only thing that you do not have is logic. Sorry to say that but you force me .
I'm almost wrecked by your lies. 



Timur said:


> I am not with israel.. whats wrong with you.. you are from iran so I understand that you want to defend them (iran)... so lets leave it..
> 
> and if you say oglan to me its not good talk use some proper words in front of a man.. its kind of agressive for me..


I thought you're left!.


----------



## Aryzin

Who is using Taghya? You all know this Mohammad 45 has a poor knowledge of English and you all understood perfectly fine when he said Sauds are not Muslims. He clearly meant the Saudi's and not the people of Arabia. Clearly instead of maybe asking him for clarification, you use his comments to falsely accuse him whereas you easily could have asked. By the way I am from Ahvaz and cut the bullshit about Persians oppressing anyone. The ruling class in Iran is Turkish and Arabs. Last Persian ruler was the Shah.

Saud Family clearly is not the whole people of Arabia.


----------



## 500

While Russia is bombing civilians in Aleppo, Assadists in Hama are doing what they are doing best:






http://www.gstatic.com/tv/thumb/movieposters/24668/p24668_p_v8_aa.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> They did not defend hospital. They turned hospital into a military base.
> 
> 
> Again false. This is hospital after rebels captured it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hospital totally obliterated by Khamenai and Putin invaders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Khamenai terrorists captured so far in Aleppo is ruins:



Was it destroyed recently?


----------



## Muhammed45

Aryzin said:


> Who is using Taghya? You all know this Mohammad 45 has a poor knowledge of English and you all understood perfectly fine when he said Sauds are not Muslims. He clearly meant the Saudi's and not the people of Arabia. Clearly instead of maybe asking him for clarification, you use his comments to falsely accuse him whereas you easily could have asked. By the way I am from Ahvaz and cut the bullshit about Persians oppressing anyone. The ruling class in Iran is Turkish and Arabs. Last Persian ruler was the Shah.
> 
> Saud Family clearly is not the whole people of Arabia.


What kind of oppression bro?
I exposed them all with my poor English. 
I am , personally , learning from this kind of discussions. Also i can read and write in Turkish  since i have been in Stanbul for 3 three years. That Turkish guy Timur stupidly pretends to be merciful to Muslims and he always talks about freemasons. What a joke! The greatest freemason, Erdogan , is ruling his own country but he accuses whole the world of being a freemason. He is hidden behind Caliph's name. That was why i didn't insult him. He misused Caliph's name. His thoughts was the most familiar one to my imaginations from Erdogan. However Turks are being well handled by Russia thankfully. 

Those AlArabian and الاعرابی guys were a part of Saudi-Mossad propaganda. I have no doubt they are hired by Mossad. Read their comments again. You will feel an Israeli is talking to you. I'm even in doubt with their location. They must be commenting from Tel-Aviv. Although No need to explain you the Saudis! You know who are they. King Salman openly confessed he is Jew. I put it's video link you can read my comments again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

United Nations analysis of satellite imagery has proven an air strike destroyed an aid convoy taking aid to rebel-held parts of Aleppo province, despite Russian claims that the lorries may have accidentally caught fire or been hit by rebels.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...s-that-air-strike-killed-20-aid-a7345601.html



raptor22 said:


> Was it destroyed recently?


Not all recently.


----------



## Muhammed45

*Moscow delivers S-300 missile system to Syria for defense of Russian naval base. RT*
A battery of Russian S-300 air defense missile launchers has been transported to Syria, Russia’s Defense Ministry said in a statement. Its sole purpose is to defend a Russian naval base and warships, the ministry added.


The information about the S-300’s deployment was confirmed by ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov.

_“Indeed, the Syrian Arab Republic received an S-300 anti-aircraft missile system. This system is designed to ensure the safety of the naval base in [Syrian city of] Tartus and ships located in the coastal area [in Syria]…”_ he told the media.

Konashenkov said it is unclear why the deployment of the missile system has created such a fuss in the West.

_“The S-300 is a purely defensive system and poses no threat,”_ he said.

He recalled that before the deployment of S-300, Russia had delivered Fort air defense missile systems to Syria.

The statement comes after a report by Fox news that a Russian S-300 was deployed to Syria. The media cited three US officials who claimed that Moscow _“continues to ramp up its military operations in Syria.”_

BREAKING: US suspends bilateral contact with Russia over Syriahttps://t.co/OpHCLJSMCEpic.twitter.com/7VNWOBdZXD

— RT America (@RT_America) October 3, 2016

In November 2015, Moscow deployed its newest S-400 air defense missile system to Khmeimim in Syria as part of a security boost following the downing of a Russian jet by Turkey near the border with that country. At the time, Russian President Vladimir Putin said that the S-400 systems are not targeting Russia's partners, _“with whom we fight terrorists in Syria together.”_

The S-400 is the most advanced anti-aircraft defense system in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> United Nations analysis of satellite imagery has proven an air strike destroyed an aid convoy taking aid to rebel-held parts of Aleppo province, despite Russian claims that the lorries may have accidentally caught fire or been hit by rebels.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...s-that-air-strike-killed-20-aid-a7345601.html
> 
> 
> Not all recently.


when?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Pentagon wants to arm the YPG again, they're proposing it to Obama.

Directly providing weapons for the first time to the Syrian Kurds, whom American commanders view as their most effective ground partner against the Islamic State, would help build momentum for the assault on Raqqa. 

http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...us-relations-turbulence-pentagon-arm-ypg.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237380399998575




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> when?


Destruction of Aleppo by Assad started in 2012. In 2016 it escalated.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Destruction of Aleppo by Assad started in 2012. In 2016 it escalated.



Sky news claimss it's been destroyed recently I mean last week :

*Aleppo's largest hospital in rebel-held area is 'destroyed'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Look like USA attacked west of allepo ... They are directly support all qaede

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> Sky news claimss it's been destroyed recently I mean last week :
> 
> *Aleppo's largest hospital in rebel-held area is 'destroyed'*
> http://news.sky.com/story/russian-planes-destroy-syrias-cave-hospital-10604281


I thought u ask about Aleppo in general. As for hospitals they became extensively targeted since Russia entered the war.


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> Look like USA attacked west of allepo ... They are directly support all qaede


 No wonder while they are protecting ISIS by attacking SAA positions in Deir-oz-Zor :

http://www.activistpost.com/2016/09...s-isis-in-deir-al-zour-thardeh-mountains.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...akah-stop-syrian-planes-bombing-a7200956.html

Obama himself is leading ISIS and Al-Qaeda , with it's branches like Ahrar-Al-Sham ... , in Syria :

http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.1971/obama-s-moderate-rebels-joins-al-qaeda.html

http://freedomdaily.com/obama-airdr...ia-islamic-state-seizes-u-s-missiles-in-iraq/

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/sep/20/kuhner-how-obama-arms-al-qaeda/

http://www.globalresearch.ca/russia-accuses-obama-of-supporting-al-qaeda-in-syria/5523870

John McCain , the republican senator of USA, Admits to Meeting with ISIS, Still in Contact with them :











The guy behind John Mc Cain is Abu-Bakir Al-Baghdadi the commander of ISIS.














500 said:


> I thought u ask about Aleppo in general. As for hospitals they became extensively targeted since Russia entered the war.


Russia is killing ISIS = Israeli Secret Intelligence Service.
Are you afraid of killing ISIS? Coz you know that after them, that's your turn.

https://politicalvelcraft.org/2015/...ning-isis-israel-secret-intelligence-service/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

mohammad45 said:


> ...The guy behind John Mc Cain is Abu-Bakir Al-Baghdadi the commander of ISIS...




*FALSE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mohammad45 said:


> Russia is killing ISIS = Israeli Secret Intelligence Service.
> Are you afraid of killing ISIS? Coz you know that after them, that's your turn.
> 
> https://politicalvelcraft.org/2015/...ning-isis-israel-secret-intelligence-service/


Khamenaist logic: drop barrel bombs on residential neighborhoods of Aleppo where is no any ISIS = fighting ISIS. What a sick and perverted people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> I thought u ask about Aleppo in general. As for hospitals they became extensively targeted since Russia entered the war.


Sky news has claimed Al-kindi hospital was destroyed by Syrian army last week but it's obvious that this hospital was targeted by ALQ suicide bombing years ago ...


----------



## Serpentine

ISIS killed 40 terrorists in Atmeh border crossing near on Syrian-Turkish border. It's great to see terrorists killing terrorists. Reports that a senior Ahrar al-Sham (Nusra clone) commander was among those who bit the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> ISIS killed 40 terrorists in Atmeh border crossing near on Syrian-Turkish border. It's great to see terrorists killing terrorists. Reports that a senior Ahrar al-Sham (Nusra clone) commander was among those who bit the dust.


Funny how not long time ago u claimed that ISIS is not fighting rebels who are advancing together with Turks (thats despite ISIS used best ATGMs in its arsenal vs Turkish tanks and launched strong counter attacks with many VBID). Now u openly cheer to ISIS.

Regardless Rebels seized nearly 10,000 km2 in 40 days. Today they captured important Akhtareen town.

Thousands of civilians are returning to liberated areas which are free both from Assad/ISIS tyranny and Assad terrorist bombs. It makes u sad, coz u hope for ethnic cleansing of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> Funny how not long time ago u claimed that ISIS is not fighting rebels who are advancing together with Turks (thats despite ISIS used best ATGMs in its arsenal vs Turkish tanks and launched strong counter attacks with many VBID). Now u openly cheer to ISIS.
> 
> Regardless Rebels seized nearly 10,000 km2 in 40 days. Today they captured important Akhtareen town.
> 
> Thousands of civilians are returning to liberated areas which are free both from Assad/ISIS tyranny and Assad terrorist bombs. It makes u sad, coz u hope for ethnic cleansing of Syria.


What is wrong with ISIS and al nusra (FSA) killing each other?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Ceylal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237380399998575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what type of propaganda is this? Its Russian though, so no wonder. lol 
made me laugh though.


----------



## 500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> What is wrong with ISIS and al nusra (FSA) killing each other?


There is no any Nusra there. Your biggest dream that in Syria will remain only Assad and ISIS. Thats why you make all these insane bombings and massacres - to radicalize opposition. 

In less than a week Jarablus taken by rebels and Turkey became a town full of life:























While Palmyra "liberated" by Khamenai and Putin thugs is still empty after more than half year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Funny how not long time ago u claimed that ISIS is not fighting rebels who are advancing together with Turks (thats despite ISIS used best ATGMs in its arsenal vs Turkish tanks and launched strong counter attacks with many VBID). Now u openly cheer to ISIS.
> 
> Regardless Rebels seized nearly 10,000 km2 in 40 days. Today they captured important Akhtareen town.
> 
> Thousands of civilians are returning to liberated areas which are free both from Assad/ISIS tyranny and Assad terrorist bombs. It makes u sad, coz u hope for ethnic cleansing of Syria.



I am still firmly on my word: ISIS barely fought those groups in N Aleppo and evacuated most villages even before they entered it. The recent suicide bombing was in Atmeh border crossing, far from the front lines.

When one compares ISIS fighting in Deir Al Zoor, Iraqi cities like Ramadi, Baiji and Tikrit, ISIS is merely playing hide and seek in northern Aleppo.

Scums like Zanki group (child beheaders) or Ahrar al-Sham (Nusra clones) are the same shit as ISIS, so yes, I will cheer when they and ISIS kill each other in any given time and location. Deal with it.


----------



## 925boy

OldTwilight said:


> Look like USA attacked west of allepo ... They are directly support all qaede


Just like they supported ISIS on that attack that killed 62 syrian soldiers. SMH.



500 said:


> Destruction of Aleppo by Assad started in 2012. In 2016 it escalated.


yes, Assad "destroyed" Allepo. why not say the truth which is that "in the syrian war, due to competition over aleppo, the city has been destroyed'? ur SO BIASED, you cant objectively state issues. i'll work on that for you since u are incapable of doing that


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> yes, Assad "destroyed" Allepo. why not say the truth which is that "in the syrian war, due to competition over aleppo, the city has been destroyed'? ur SO BIASED, you cant objectively state issues. i'll work on that for you since u are incapable of doing that


Rebels tool East Aleppo within a week with virtually no damage. Then Assad started barrel bombing East Aleppo.






This is UN map showing damaged buildings. U can easily see areas controlled by rebels are all yellow-red.



Serpentine said:


> I am still firmly on my word: ISIS barely fought those groups in N Aleppo and evacuated most villages even before they entered it. The recent suicide bombing was in Atmeh border crossing, far from the front lines.
> 
> When one compares ISIS fighting in Deir Al Zoor, Iraqi cities like Ramadi, Baiji and Tikrit, ISIS is merely playing hide and seek in northern Aleppo.
> 
> Scums like Zanki group (child beheaders) or Ahrar al-Sham (Nusra clones) are the same shit as ISIS, so yes, I will cheer when they and ISIS kill each other in any given time and location. Deal with it.


There was very strong ISIS counter offensive couple weeks ago with many VBIED. They almost reach al Rai. North Aleppo is much more dense populated than South so easier to make resistance there.

Simply Syrian rebels are fighting better than foreign hired sectarian mercenaries and Turkish air fiorce and artillery is more effective than Russian. trith hurts.

It also hurts u to see Syrians returning to homes, instead being cleansed like in Palmyra and Hader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, October 05, 2016
Rebel fighters search men who fled from Islamic State-controlled areas, upon their arrival in the northern Syrian rebel-held town of Waqf, near al-Rai town, in Aleppo Governorate, Syria, September 29, 2016. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi

http://s2.reutersmedia.net/resource..._RTRMADP_0_MIDEAST-CRISIS-SYRIA-ISLAMIC-STATE


----------



## 500

Today Iraqi mercenaries from Nijaba were slaughtered by rebels in Sheikh Said, Aleppo:






Lots of killed and POWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

What people are discounting is the fact that once the Iraqi Militas are done with ISIS in Iraq, they will descend into Syria in hordes. ISIS has no future in Iraq, they are getting slapped right left and center. The rebel groups in Syria don't stand a chance when these Militas will descend into Syria backed up by Syrian, Iraqi and Russian Air Power combined.


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> I am still firmly on my word: ISIS barely fought those groups in N Aleppo and evacuated most villages even before they entered it. The recent suicide bombing was in Atmeh border crossing, far from the front lines.


FYI, the momentum of the invasion has weakened since the last 2~3 weeks (guess you don't frequent the Euphrates Shield thread in our section). Lately isis even recaptured towns from fsa (recaptured later again by fsa). isis' resistance is definitely increasing the deeper the fsa and our army goes, as 500 also mentioned. You must be feeling bad that your conspiracy theory of 'the Turkish army instructing isis to evacuate towns' is falling apart. Or are you jealous that the Turkish army and fsa is just as good, if not better, at conquering isis territory, thus 'stealing your show'? Anyway, wish us the best for al-Bab before our common enemy ypg ('big satan's' pawns) seizes it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

This is North Aleppo before Euphrates Shield operation:






For nearly two years ISIS attacked like crazy rebels in that area and never attacked Kurds or Assadists.

After Euphrates Shield they launched very strong counter offensive on 19th September. They threw everything they had and regained some 20 villages:






Rebels lost many commanders including chief commander of Liwa Hamza. 






So saying hat ISIS is not resisting Euphrates Shield enough is total nonsense. They indeed did not resist much right on he border because they knew they dont have any chance there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

usernameless said:


> FYI, the momentum of the invasion has weakened since the last 2~3 weeks (guess you don't frequent the Euphrates Shield thread in our section). Lately isis even recaptured towns from fsa (recaptured later again by fsa). isis' resistance is definitely increasing the deeper the fsa and our army goes, as 500 also mentioned. You must be feeling bad that your conspiracy theory of 'the Turkish army instructing isis to evacuate towns' is falling apart. Or are you jealous that the Turkish army and fsa is just as good, if not better, at conquering isis territory, thus 'stealing your show'? Anyway, wish us the best for al-Bab before our common enemy ypg ('big satan's' pawns) seizes it.



If you think I am jealous, in any way about being associated with child beheaders and nutjobs who in many cases are no different than ISIS, you have never been more wrong in your life.

I have been following Syrian civil war for 5 straight years, and know Syrian towns and areas even better than some areas in Iran itself. When I say something about Syria, it will be based on facts I have witnessed, not because of 'jealousy' and certainly not because of jealousy for some nutjob beheaders.

If SAA sucks at some battle, I have said it, if ISIS has fought good in some battle, I have said it. But I am telling you this: the fighting ISIS put up against Turkish proxies is nothing even remotely close to what ISIS has done in Deir al-Zoor, Manbij, or Iraqi cities of Ramadi, Baiji and areas around Shirqat. I never said they didn't fight back at all (3 destroyed Turkish tanks and casualties among proxies shows that), it's just that they can not be compared.


Now if you like me to tell something that sounds good on your ears, here you are: Turkish army and its proxies in Northern Aleppo are strongest on planet and ISIS has been the most powerful enemy one could witness, which was defeated by Turkey and its proxies.

Hope you are satisfied.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> If you think I am jealous, in any way about being associated with child beheaders and nutjobs who in many cases are no different than ISIS, you have never been more wrong in your life.
> 
> I have been following Syrian civil war for 5 straight years, and know Syrian towns and areas even better than some areas in Iran itself. When I say something about Syria, it will be based on facts I have witnessed, not because of 'jealousy' and certainly not because of jealousy for some nutjob beheaders.
> 
> If SAA sucks at some battle, I have said it, if ISIS has fought good in some battle, I have said it. But I am telling you this: the fighting ISIS put up against Turkish proxies is nothing even remotely close to what ISIS has done in Deir al-Zoor, Manbij, or Iraqi cities of Ramadi, Baiji and areas around Shirqat. I never said they didn't fight back at all (3 destroyed Turkish tanks and casualties among proxies shows that), it's just that they can not be compared.
> 
> 
> Now if you like me to tell something that sounds good on your ears, here you are: Turkish army and its proxies in Northern Aleppo are strongest on planet and ISIS has been the most powerful enemy one could witness, which was defeated by Turkey and its proxies.
> 
> Hope you are satisfied.


How many times ISIS attacked rebel held Mar'a and how many times nearby Assadist held Sheikh Najar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Today Iraqi mercenaries from Nijaba were slaughtered by rebels in Sheikh Said, Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of killed and POWs.


you wish such thing happen these men withdrew as a tactic used a lot in Syria these years.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> How many times ISIS attacked rebel held Mar'a and how many times nearby Assadist held Sheikh Najar?



Dozens of times. But here is the HUGE difference: They used to attack those small villages with minimal opposing forces, capturing as much as 10 villages in just hours with no more than 30-40 fighters. But they retreated from the very same villages just as easily when Islamists gathered their forces and counter attacked.

That's why ISIS-Islamist battles in North Aleppo was jokingly called Ping Pong wars by some Twitter activists.

Let's compare it to Deir al-Zoor: Last year, ISIS launched a huge attack in some parts of western Deir al-Zoor city and captured even an emptied military base, SAA resisted for days killing many of them and also losing many, but eventually retreated. Since last year, SAA launched various counter attacks to recapture those areas, but was met with extraordinary ISIS resistance and failed each time. It's just one casem in Iraq, ISIS fights even harder. Actually nearly 70-75% of all ISIS VBIED attacks in MENA are conducted in Iraq.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Dozens of times. But here is the HUGE difference: They used to attack those small villages with minimal opposing forces, capturing as much as 10 villages in just hours with no more than 30-40 fighters. But they retreated from the very same villages just as easily when Islamists gathered their forces and counter attacked.
> 
> That's why ISIS-Islamist battles in North Aleppo was jokingly called Ping Pong wars by some Twitter activists.
> 
> Let's compare it to Deir al-Zoor: Last year, ISIS launched a huge attack in some parts of western Deir al-Zoor city and captured even an emptied military base, SAA resisted for days killing many of them and also losing many, but eventually retreated. Since last year, SAA launched various counter attacks to recapture those areas, but was met with extraordinary ISIS resistance and failed each time. It's just one casem in Iraq, ISIS fights even harder. Actually nearly 70-75% of all ISIS VBIED attacks in MENA are conducted in Iraq.


So when ISIS attack Assadists its big attack and when ISIS attack rebels its small attack? LOL. Based on what u make these conclusions?

And how many times ISIS attacked Sheikh Najar which is near Mar'a?


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So when ISIS attack Assadists its big attack and when ISIS attack rebels its small attack? LOL. Based on what u make these conclusions?
> 
> And how many times ISIS attacked Sheikh Najar which is near Mar'a?


It's based on the fact that thousands of ISIS terrorists have been killed around Deir al-Zoor, while those who were killed in N Aleppo Ping Pong battles are much much less than that.

And no, I didn't say ISIS launches huge attacks against SAA everywhere in Syria.
ISIS uses the same tactic it is using in N Aleppo also in Homs deserts and areas near Khanaser-Aleppo road. They launch surprise attacks with small number of fighters, capture wells and villages easily and then they are beaten back by SAA reinforcements. Same as their attempts in closing Khanaser-Aleppo road. See? It's not just in North Aleppo.

Then again, saying that ISIS is heavily resisting in North Aleppo is nothing but pure BS. The definition of heavy resistance is Manbij, Ramadi, Baiji, Deir al-Zoor.

It seems even you, with all the ego, know very little about ISIS and its tactics in Syria and Iraq.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It's based on the fact that thousands of ISIS terrorists have been killed around Deir al-Zoor, while those who were killed in N Aleppo Ping Pong battles are much much less than that.


Again based on what? Assadists told u they killed thousands? In Deir Ez Zor there is also ping pong last 4 years.

Unfortunately ur Russian allies burst that myth into pieces







They marked size of ISIS groups around Deir ez Zor: each 10-20 men.  Total number or ISIS according to this map is less than 300 guys. This is the mighty ISIS force that stands against Assadists in Deir Ez Zor.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Again based on what? Assadists told u they killed thousands? In Deir Ez Zor there is also ping pong last 4 years.
> 
> Unfortunately ur Russian allies burst that myth into pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They marked size of ISIS groups around Deir ez Zor: each 10-20 men.  Total number or ISIS according to this map is less than 300 guys. This is the mighty ISIS force that stands against Assadists in Deir Ez Zor.



Interesting how you only quoted one part of my post and ignored the main part. That's because you couldn't deal with truth.

--------------------------------------

Meanwhile, weeks ago I said 'FSA' terrorists (Jaish al-Nasr) have allied with Jund al-Aqsa terrorists in battles of Northern Hama, but certain terrorist supporters didn't agree.

And today, Jund al-Aqsa and Ahrar al-Sham terrorists started clashing together all over Idlib and Hama, killing tens of each other. Ahrar accused Jund al-Aqsa of being aligned with ISIS, while Jund al-Aqsa accuses Ahrar of arresting its mmembers while it is fighting in the Hama, stabbing them in the back.

Jund al-Aqsa executed 20 Ahrar terrorists, graphic pics are already out. Battles have been going on in various towns and cities.

That's why when I say FSA are in essence no different than ISIS, I am saying the truth here. The same people who were allied with Jund al-Aqsa in Hama are now calling them ISIS cells and voiced support for Ahrar al-Sham. That's the clusterfuck of Syrian rebels (terrorists) in a nutshell.

Great scenes seeing them massacring each other like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Interesting how you only quoted one part of my post and ignored the main part. That's because you couldn't deal with truth.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Meanwhile, weeks ago I said 'FSA' terrorists (Jaish al-Nasr) have allied with Jund al-Aqsa terrorists in battles of Northern Hama, but certain terrorist supporters didn't agree.
> 
> And today, Jund al-Aqsa and Ahrar al-Sham terrorists started clashing together all over Idlib and Hama, killing tens of each other. Ahrar accused Jund al-Aqsa of being aligned with ISIS, while Jund al-Aqsa accuses Ahrar of arresting its mmembers while it is fighting in the Hama, stabbing them in the back.
> 
> Jund al-Aqsa executed 20 Ahrar terrorists, graphic pics are already out. Battles have been going on in various towns and cities.
> 
> That's why when I say FSA are in essence no different than ISIS, I am saying the truth here. The same people who were allied with Jund al-Aqsa in Hama are now calling them ISIS cells and voiced support for Ahrar al-Sham. That's the clusterfuck of Syrian rebels (terrorists) in a nutshell.
> 
> Great scenes seeing them massacring each other like that.


There is nothing to refute, you just throw baseless claims and assumptions. 

1) You claim that there are swarms of ISIS in DeZ (i proved its wrong)
2) That they supper duper resist there (baseless claim). 
3) Then you said that ping pong in Aleppo proves that ISIS does not fight weak, but similar ping pong in DeZ u consider as proof they fight super strong.

The reason of Assadist poor performance vs. ISIS is simple:

1) Pathetic mercenary fighting force. 
2) Incompetent Iranian generals who know only human wave and drunk Alawi generals who know only how to take bribes.
3) Poor Russian air support which can only carpet bomb civilians (Afghanistan, Chechnya).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

lol, calm down. Don't take that joke about jealousy and 'stealing the show' so serious.
You wrote:


Serpentine said:


> I am still firmly on my word: ISIS barely fought those groups in N Aleppo and evacuated most villages even before they entered it


You basically still believe that Turkey is somehow 'ordering' isis to leave those villages? As I and 500 already wrote and as developments in the last 2~3 weeks have shown, isis resistance is increasing and there's absolutely no easy time for fsa and Turkish army since the last 2 weeks or so anymore. Cmon now, how much more casualties should Turkish army and fsa incur before you might consider that Turkey has nothing to do with 'ordering' isis around as a puppet?  



Serpentine said:


> If SAA sucks at some battle, I have said it, if ISIS has fought good in some battle, I have said it. But I am telling you this: the fighting ISIS put up against Turkish proxies is nothing even remotely close to what ISIS has done in Deir al-Zoor, Manbij, or Iraqi cities of Ramadi, Baiji and areas around Shirqat. I never said they didn't fight back at all (3 destroyed Turkish tanks and casualties among proxies shows that), it's just that they can not be compared.


I think a fitting response to this can be given by following your style: just because SAA and Iranian troops & mercs are incompetent and suffered so many loses against isis does not mean that others also have to suffer the same (in relation to how you like to remark how Iran magically avoids getting attacked by isis and that 'others are incompetent, we aren't, that's why they dont attack in Iran'). Besides, and as i wrote to you before, it will get more critical when it comes to al-Bab, so maybe then you will finally be able to see Manbij, Ramadi, Baiji whatever kind of resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

usernameless said:


> You basically still believe that Turkey is somehow 'ordering' isis to leave those villages? As I and 500 already wrote and as developments in the last 2~3 weeks have shown, isis resistance is increasing and there's absolutely no easy time for fsa and Turkish army since the last 2 weeks or so anymore. Cmon now, how much more casualties should Turkish army and fsa incur before you might consider that Turkey has nothing to do with 'ordering' isis around as a puppet?



Show me where exactly I said something like Turkish army is ordering ISIS to retreat? The whole point is, the capturing of a big area in a relatively short time is not because attacking forces are too good, it's because ISIS barely resists in most of the villages and immediately evacuates them.



usernameless said:


> I think a fitting response to this can be given by following your style: just because SAA and Iranian troops & mercs are incompetent and suffered so many loses against isis does not mean that others also have to suffer the same (in relation to how you like to remark how Iran magically avoids getting attacked by isis and that 'others are incompetent, we aren't, that's why they dont attack in Iran'). Besides, and as i wrote to you before, it will get more critical when it comes to al-Bab, so maybe then you will finally be able to see Manbij, Ramadi, Baiji whatever kind of resistance.



Your argument is invalid. Iranian soldiers are not directly in battle with ISIS in Syria, it's mostly SAA vs ISIS, and SAA has killed much more ISIS terrorists rather than the other way around.



500 said:


> There is nothing to refute, you just throw baseless claims and assumptions.
> 
> 1) You claim that there are swarms of ISIS in DeZ (i proved its wrong)
> 2) That they supper duper resist there (baseless claim).
> 3) Then you said that ping pong in Aleppo proves that ISIS does not fight weak, but similar ping pong in DeZ u consider as proof they fight super strong.
> 
> The reason of Assadist poor performance vs. ISIS is simple:
> 
> 1) Pathetic mercenary fighting force.
> 2) Incompetent Iranian generals who know only human wave and drunk Alawi generals who know only how to take bribes.
> 3) Poor Russian air support which can only carpet bomb civilians (Afghanistan, Chechnya).




You proved nothing wrong. The battle in Deir al-Zoor has been going on for years and every single day, a number of ISIS terrorists are killed, both by army and air force. ISIS has used most intense attacks in Deir al-Zoor. N Aleppo battles are children play compared to that.



500 said:


> The reason of Assadist poor performance vs. ISIS is simple:
> 
> 1) Pathetic mercenary fighting force.
> 2) Incompetent Iranian generals who know only human wave and drunk Alawi generals who know only how to take bribes.
> 3) Poor Russian air support which can only carpet bomb civilians (Afghanistan, Chechnya).



Reason for poor Israeli performance against Hezbollah in ground battles:

Israeli soldiers are the cowards they actually are when facing an enemy that doesn't really fear them.

Incompetent Israeli generals and soldiers who only know how to steal more lands by force and kill kids on streets.

Poor Israeli air support that knows only how to kill women or children.


See? That's how you argue. You write a ton of nonsense, claim you 'prove' them while you don't and then continue trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Again based on what? Assadists told u they killed thousands? In Deir Ez Zor there is also ping pong last 4 years.
> 
> Unfortunately ur Russian allies burst that myth into pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They marked size of ISIS groups around Deir ez Zor: each 10-20 men.  Total number or ISIS according to this map is less than 300 guys. This is the mighty ISIS force that stands against Assadists in Deir Ez Zor.



300 is the mystical number against iranians dont do that again they will hate you.. and now me for saying this 

this guys





against the army of this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You proved nothing wrong. The battle in Deir al-Zoor has been going on for years and every single day, a number of ISIS terrorists are killed, both by army and air force. ISIS has used most intense attacks in Deir al-Zoor. N Aleppo battles are children play compared to that.


Baseless claims. 



> Reason for poor Israeli performance against Hezbollah in ground battles:


LOL, you guys can't even dream of our performance in ur most wet dreams.


----------



## usernameless

Serpentine said:


> Show me where exactly I said something like Turkish army is ordering ISIS to retreat? The whole point is, the capturing of a big area in a relatively short time is not because attacking forces are too good, it's because ISIS barely resists in most of the villages and immediately evacuates them.
> 
> Your argument is invalid. Iranian soldiers are not directly in battle with ISIS in Syria, it's mostly SAA vs ISIS, and SAA has killed much more ISIS terrorists rather than the other way around.


Because other Iranian and Iraqi members kept bringing up the 'why isis retreat so easily?! Turkey must be up to something!' BS after the operation started, hence thought you might be one of them as well. 

Swap 'Iranian soldiers' with 'Iranian generals, instructors etc.' responsible for the still apparent quite poor performance of the SAA and the argument stands.


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> I told you to change your picture. You will see the ... after that. You pathetic creature are misusing caliph's name.



just shut up and dont talk bullshit its only a film roots from a with comic .. I say you what? you never ever can be even the poo of the one of my avatar.. is that clear? I know excatly why you are focused on my avatar.. and I wont allow you to diffame him..or using him for your rotten propaganda..

by the way as I said they dont like it  @500


----------



## usernameless

mohammad45 said:


> F*k off Israeli sh!t.
> You will be gathered beside your beloved Israeli sh!ts in judgment day. Stay happy with that
> 
> 
> You are defaming a Muslim symbol by areement with an Israeli sh!t whom are killing Palestinian women and children.
> You are a shame for that avatar. Change it moron.


Everybody is Israeli when making noise against Iran? And are you god to make such statements? 
@Serpentine i have reported your compatriot for abusive language.


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> You are defaming a Muslim symbol by areement with an Israeli sh!t whom are killing Palestinian women and children.
> You are a shame for that avatar. Change it moron.



I can change it (on a whim not because of you) but I would like to hear what he means for YOU (without taqiyya - thats the hard part for you  ) tell me your opinion..


----------



## Muhammed45

usernameless said:


> Everybody is Israeli when making noise against Iran? And are you god to make such statements?


Your logic is the closest one to that sh!t. So you are one of them. How does it feel to be a traitor?



Timur said:


> I can change it (on a whim not because of you) but I would like to hear what he means for YOU (without taqiyya - thats the hard part for you  ) tell me your opinion..


He is second caliph of Sunnis. That's all i know about him.
What is your thought about him?



Timur said:


> I can change it (on a whim not because of you) but I would like to hear what he means for YOU (without taqiyya - thats the hard part for you  ) tell me your opinion..


Again i tell you to change that avatar. Stop spreading religious war. 
We respect Sunni sanctities for sake of our Sunni brothers. 
You God damn ... are trying to make it religious but i will not let you do it.
Change that avatar moron. Standing with Israeli sh!ts makes you an exact shame to that avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> Your logic is the closest one to that sh!t. So you are one of them. How does it feel to be a traitor?
> 
> 
> He is second caliph of Sunnis. That's all i know about him.
> What is your thought about him?



*still hiding..* my words are too simple and not eneough he is the second greatest of all sahaba after abu bakr ra. 

tell me why am I standing with israel what are your proofs?

I will temporarly change my avatar..


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> *still hiding..* my words are too simple and not eneough he is the second greatest of all sahaba after abu bakr ra.
> 
> tell me why am I standing with israel what are your proofs?
> 
> I will temporarly change my avatar..


Hiding what?
Do you know something that i don't? Tell me about that.
You hypocrite moron. You always agree with Israeli trolls. Read your own posts again


----------



## usernameless

mohammad45 said:


> Your logic is the closest one to that sh!t. So you are one of them. How does it feel to be a traitor?


whaaaaat? oh well, another 'village idiot' as they say. best to ignore, there you go


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> *still hiding..* my words are too simple and not eneough he is the second greatest of all sahaba after abu bakr ra.
> 
> tell me why am I standing with israel what are your proofs?
> 
> I will temporarly change my avatar..


HAHAHAHh
Now you made it a racist conflict. Ok at least that's better than a religious one.



usernameless said:


> whaaaaat? oh well, another 'village idiot' as they say. best to ignore, there you go


Yup Israeli sh!t


----------



## Timur

mohammad45 said:


> Hiding what?
> Do you know something that i don't? Tell me about that.
> You hypocrite moron. You always agree with Israeli trolls. Read your own posts again



if he is right than he is right..I cant do anything about a right thing..should I lie?

is that all what you have got? just because he is israeliI have to hate him and disagree with him? 

seems that you are more the abu lulu kind of guy.. I will change my avatar tomorrow back ..


----------



## Muhammed45

Timur said:


> if he is right than he is right..I cant do anything about a right thing..should I lie?
> 
> is that all what you have got? just because he is israeliI have to hate him and disagree with him?
> 
> seems that you are more the abu lulu kind of guy.. I will change my avatar tomorrow back ..


Israelis are bad coz they are killing Omar's Suni followers of Palestine. Palestinians are our sisters and brothers and i don't care about their religion. Their lands are getting occupied by Israeli Sh!ts.
If you love Omar , the second Sunni caliph , you should stand for his followers in Palestine. Stand with Palestine for your master's sake not my words. Ignore me but don't abandon your Palestinian Sunni brothers. Will you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

mohammad45 said:


> Israelis are bad coz they are killing Omar's Suni followers of Palestine. Palestinians are our sisters and brothers and i don't care about their religion. Their lands are getting occupied by Israeli Sh!ts.
> If you love Omar , the second Sunni caliph , you should stand for his followers in Palestine. Stand with Palestine for your master's sake not my words. Ignore me but don't abandon your Palestinian Sunni brothers. Will you?


No sane Turk would support Israel. they're actually more anti-Turkish than they are anti-Iranian believe it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> No sane Turk would support Israel. they're actually more anti-Turkish than they are anti-Iranian believe it or not.


I believe it. My problem is the comments of these guys. Number 1 supporter of Israel against us. Can you believe it?



Osman Pamukoglu said:


> No sane Turk would support Israel. they're actually more anti-Turkish than they are anti-Iranian believe it or not.


Talmud is a complete racist book. It contains a chapter about Turks and Christians says Turks are worse than dogs and Christians are worse than Turks!!! 
Now these guys, if we assume they are Turk i'm in doubt, are Unconsciously supporting Talmudist Zionists.


----------



## Osman Pamukoglu

mohammad45 said:


> I believe it. My problem is the comments of these guys. Number 1 supporter of Israel against us. Can you believe it?
> 
> 
> Talmud is a complete racist book. It contains a chapter about Turks and Christians says Turks are worse than dogs and Christians are worse than Turks!!!
> Now these guys, if we assume they are Turk i'm in doubt, are Unconsciously supporting Talmudist Zionists.


Not many support Zionist in Turkey(you get this everywhere, Europe, ME etc), we have a sizable Jewish community also.!!


----------



## Muhammed45

Osman Pamukoglu said:


> Not many support Zionist in Turkey(you get this everywhere, Europe, ME etc), we have a sizable Jewish community also.!!


So keep an eye them. LOL
They are trouble maker. Look what did they do to Russia when Putin decided to raise Russia's power. Anti-Zionist Jews are good but you need to be careful about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

mohammad45 said:


> So keep an eye them. LOL
> They are trouble maker. Look what did they do to Russia when Putin decided to raise Russia's power. Anti-Zionist Jews are good but you need to be careful about them.


You too. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

One year in Syria excluding desert areas:


----------



## ali_raza

500 said:


> One year in Syria excluding desert areas:


isnt the turkish side of rebel terretory bigger becose of more efficient turkish planiing compared to jordainian side


----------



## Hindustani78

mohammad45 said:


> Talmud is a complete racist book. It contains a chapter about Turks and Christians says Turks are worse than dogs and Christians are worse than Turks!!!
> Now these guys, if we assume they are Turk i'm in doubt, are Unconsciously supporting Talmudist Zionists.




The Hebrew prophets fought against the worship of Baal and the other foreign gods.

Judges - 
*31* His concubine, who lived in Shechem, also bore him a son, whom he named Abimelek.
*32* Gideon son of Joash died at a good old age and was buried in the tomb of his father Joash in Ophrah of the Abiezrites.
*33* No sooner had Gideon died than the Israelites again prostituted themselves to the Baals. *They set up Baal-Berith as their god 
34* and did not remember the LORD their God, who had rescued them from the hands of all their enemies on every side.
*35* They also failed to show *any loyalty to the family of Jerub-Baal *(that is, Gideon) in spite of all the good things he had done for them.


----------



## BordoEnes

Can anyone explain to me why the Southern Front is no longer active precisely? I heard some reason here and there but i still dont know the exact reason.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> One year in Syria excluding desert areas:




Why are you posting one map from April 2015 to march 2016? 

First map was before Russian intervention, second map before Turkish intervention and most importantly is that the last map is 7 months old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Why are you posting one map from April 2015 to march 2016?
> 
> First map was before Russian intervention, second map before Turkish intervention and most importantly is that the last map is 7 months old.


Its from 4 Oct 2015 to 3 Oct 2016.



BordoEnes said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the Southern Front is no longer active precisely? I heard some reason here and there but i still dont know the exact reason.


Since the end of 2014 they get very little supplies if at all. Seems its Obama decision to protect Assad.



ali_raza said:


> isnt the turkish side of rebel terretory bigger becose of more efficient turkish planiing compared to jordainian side


There are several factors:

1) Idlib and Aleppo have population of over 5 million, Daraa - only 1 mln.
2) Daraa had huge concentration of army prior the war. Virtually every hilltop in Daraa had a military base.
3) Since the end of 2014 Daraa gets very little military supplies.

Here Syrian Division location prior the war:






Insane concentration in South.

Assad army commanders prior the civil war:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ali_raza

500 said:


> Its from 4 Oct 2015 to 3 Oct 2016.
> 
> 
> Since the end of 2014 they get very little supplies if at all. Seems its Obama decision to protect Assad.
> 
> 
> There are several factors:
> 
> 1) Idlib and Aleppo have population of over 5 million, Daraa - only 1 mln.
> 2) Daraa had huge concentration of army prior the war. Virtually every hilltop in Daraa had a military base.
> 3) Since the end of 2014 Daraa gets very little military supplies.
> 
> Here Syrian Division location prior the war:
> 
> View attachment 341837
> 
> 
> Insane concentration in South.
> 
> Assad army commanders prior the civil war:
> 
> View attachment 341838
> View attachment 341839


man i need to clap for u some time.the amount of knowledge u have...bravo dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Its from 4 Oct 2015 to 3 Oct 2016.
> 
> 
> Since the end of 2014 they get very little supplies if at all. Seems its Obama decision to protect Assad.
> 
> 
> There are several factors:
> 
> 1) Idlib and Aleppo have population of over 5 million, Daraa - only 1 mln.
> 2) Daraa had huge concentration of army prior the war. Virtually every hilltop in Daraa had a military base.
> 3) Since the end of 2014 Daraa gets very little military supplies.
> 
> Here Syrian Division location prior the war:
> 
> View attachment 341837
> 
> 
> Insane concentration in South.
> 
> Assad army commanders prior the civil war:
> 
> View attachment 341838
> View attachment 341839




This terrorist sympathiser is still not banned?
The only people that believe the pro terrorist propaganda you post are these saudis and other pro takfiris. 
After you were demoted from think tank status for supporting ISIS etc, you think any sane person takes your crap seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER




----------



## 500

Russia wants more blood:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Russia wants more blood:
> 
> View attachment 341915


Actually it's a clever planfor jihadi kharjis reinforcement weapons supply earlier we know thosse terroist broke ceasefire


----------



## Rukarl

galaxy_surfer said:


> Actually it's a clever planfor jihadi kharjis reinforcement weapons supply earlier we know thosse terroist broke ceasefire



Your replying to a terrorist sympathiser. His whole purpose in this forum is to spread pro ISIS/al nusra/terrorist propaganda. No one is a bigger terrorists than these zionist organ harvesters anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> What people are discounting is the fact that once the Iraqi Militas are done with ISIS in Iraq, they will descend into Syria in hordes. ISIS has no future in Iraq, they are getting slapped right left and center. The rebel groups in Syria don't stand a chance when these Militas will descend into Syria backed up by Syrian, Iraqi and Russian Air Power combined.


Iraqi militias who fight in Syria are all mercenaries.

Nujaba low quality cannon fodder get 1500$ in 2 months:






Other militias are more expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Iraqi militias who fight in Syria are all mercenaries.
> 
> Nujaba low quality cannon fodder get 1500$ in 2 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other militias are more expensive.


*
How many Iranian mercenaries have been captured so far and how many of them are fighting in Syria?*


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> This terrorist sympathiser is still not banned?
> The only people that believe the pro terrorist propaganda you post are these saudis and other pro takfiris.
> After you were demoted from think tank status for supporting ISIS etc, you think any sane person takes your crap seriously?


I never supported Iraqi Baath aka ISIS. I was demoted for attacking Syrian Baath and their allies. 

Meanwhile rebels together with Turkey begin operation to clean ISIS enclave in N. Aleppo:






They already took 4 villages: Tell Hussein, mregel, Rail and Shwirin.



T-Rex said:


> *How many Iranian mercenaries have been captured so far and how many of them are fighting in Syria?*


There are some 6,000 Hezbies and up to 20,000 Iraqis, Afghans and other. Max number was between October 2015 to February 2016. Then their number decreased for unknown to me reason. But still they are a backbone of Assad force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Iraqi militias who fight in Syria are all mercenaries.
> 
> Nujaba low quality cannon fodder get 1500$ in 2 months
> 
> Other militias are more expensive.



According to you they might be low class, but they have no problems in whipping ISIS in Iraq. All of the Militas fighting in Iraq which are armed with Humvees, Choppers, Artillery, Mortars etc will descend into Syria once they kick ISIS out from Iraq. The operation to liberate Mosul will begin before the end of the year. ISIS is not even putting up a fight, and just simply retreats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> According to you they might be low class, but they have no problems in whipping ISIS in Iraq.


Thats thanks to US air support. Before US intervention they were running from ISIS on their Abrams tanks.



> All of the Militas fighting in Iraq which are armed with Humvees, Choppers, Artillery, Mortars etc will descend into Syria once they kick ISIS out from Iraq. The operation to liberate Mosul will begin before the end of the year. ISIS is not even putting up a fight, and just simply retreats.


There is no any lack of manpower in Iraq even today. But not much people want to serve as Assad cannon fodder for 750$ a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Jund al-Aqsa, the very same ISIS affiliated group which was at war with Ahrar al-Sham terrorists until few hours ago while being accused of being ISIS agents (and killing lots of each other), officially announced it is joining Nusra terrorists (JFS or AQ) which happens to be allied to Ahrar al-Sham too.

The clusterfuck of Syrian terrorists, same animals with different colors joining one another, but in the end, they are the same garbage regardless of their names and affiliations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

^^ I believe Iran should send more troops to Syria after Iraq is cleared and speed this up, it's taking too long. Iran has a huge population, they're not involved enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> ^^ I believe Iran should send more troops to Syria after Iraq is cleared and speed this up, it's taking too long


Its very problematic:

1) You cant send religious Iranians, because rebels are observant Muslims and Alawis are drunk atheists. 
2) You cant send nationalist Iranians because they dislike Arabs.
3) Large number of troops is a huge costs and logistic problem.
4) It wont help anyway, once foreign invaders retreat rebels will take all back.

So all Iran can do is prolong Assad agony with poor mercenaries. You can volunteer for Assad if u like him so much though.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scimitar19

500 said:


> This is hospital totally obliterated by Khamenai and Putin invaders:


who are you trying to fool here, your lies and blatant covering the truth that your minions leveled up the hospital in very common fashion if you cant beat them then level to the ground everything.




and on the video we see kamenai and putin terrorist are bombing themselves using truck loaded with explosives in a suicide attack because its fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

scimitar19 said:


> who are you trying to fool here, your lies and blatant covering the truth that your minions leveled up the hospital in very common fashion if you cant beat them then level to the ground everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the video we see kamenai and putin terrorist are bombing themselves using truck loaded with explosives in a suicide attack because its fun.


I've already posted a very clear pic of Kindi after it was captured by rebels:






I dont know why u are jumping.

Assadists leveled it to the ground after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> So all Iran can do is prolong Assad agony with poor mercenaries. You can volunteer for Assad if u like him so much though.


An Israeli, whose country give shelter in its hospitals to ISIS,with a bleeding heart for the Arabs..

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1150165058380389




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I've already posted a very clear pic of Kindi after it was captured by rebels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why u are jumping.
> 
> Assadists leveled it to the ground after that.


that building can't operate as a hospital any more ,so I believe it was served as a logistic enter for terrorrists after its capture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I've already posted a very clear pic of Kindi after it was captured by rebels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why u are jumping.
> 
> Assadists leveled it to the ground after that.






Apparently you did not watch the video of the poor farmers with pitchforks blowing up the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> There are some 6,000 Hezbies and up to 20,000 Iraqis, Afghans and other. Max number was between October 2015 to February 2016. Then their number decreased for unknown to me reason. But still they are a backbone of Assad force.


*
That's 26000 in total, how could that form the backbone of assad's army? Isn't the number too low to form the backbone of an army?*


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Apparently you did not watch the video of the poor farmers with pitchforks blowing up the hospital.


Assadists turned a hospital into a military base. Rebels took it by blowing small part of the building. Assadists then completely leveled the hospital t the ground.



T-Rex said:


> *That's 26000 in total, how could that form the backbone of assad's army? Isn't the number too low to form the backbone of an army?*


Assad has very little number of loyal forces. You can see how a Tiger force of *couple thousands* is being thrown from one place to another all the time. 

Also Hezbies are far better trained and motivated than anything else in Assad ranks including the Tigers.


----------



## Omar Yilmaz

500 said:


> Assadists turned a hospital into a military base. Rebels took it by blowing small part of the building. Assadists then completely leveled the hospital t the ground.



So, when Assad destroy hospital turned into military base he destroy a hospital, and when "moderate" terrorist destroy whole city districts they destroy "bases of dictator's troops".
I wonder when will Saudies be accused for their bombings in Yemen? Western governments are such hypocrites ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Omar Yilmaz said:


> So, when Assad destroy hospital turned into military base he destroy a hospital, and when "moderate" terrorist destroy whole city districts they destroy "bases of dictator's troops".
> I wonder when will Saudies be accused for their bombings in Yemen? Western governments are such hypocrites ...


Assadists were one who turned a hospital into a military base. They did same not only in Aleppo but in Jassem, Jisr ash Shughur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar Yilmaz

500 said:


> Assadists were one who turned a hospital into a military base



So? The accusations was in "bombing a hospital" , that stopped being a hospital many years ago, and became a military object. What is criminal in bombing a military object?


----------



## 500

Omar Yilmaz said:


> So? The accusations was in "bombing a hospital" , that stopped being a hospital many years ago, and became a military object. What is criminal in bombing a military object?


I simply stated the fact that Assadists turn own town into a rubble and very proud about this.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Assadists were one who turned a hospital into a military base. They did same not only in Aleppo but in Jassem, Jisr ash Shughur.


There was only 60 people in that hospital that were defending it from the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar Yilmaz

500 said:


> I simply stated the fact that Assadists turn own town into a rubble and very proud about this.


You are funny. So, they should just let jihadists do what they want, because they sit in syrian buildings?


----------



## 500

Omar Yilmaz said:


> You are funny. So, they should just let jihadists do what they want, because they sit in syrian buildings?


Rebels take towns fast and intact, Asadists level them to the ground and expel population.

==================================================

Now back to the topic. Rebels together with Turkey took 3 more villages from ISIS today:

Qizil Mazraah, Tughali, Yahmul

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.624759&lon=37.232409&z=14&m=b
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.603126&lon=37.219191&z=14&m=b
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.581556&lon=37.132244&z=14&m=b

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

*Ron Paul: Saudi Arabia Admitted It Created ISIS, CIA Knew About It*
*October 9, 2016 10:56 am by Ivan Stamenkovic

*



*





During his most recent trip to Saudi Arabia, President Barack Obama used the time he had visiting the Saudis to talk about the Iran nuclear deal and Syria. But according to Financial TimesandZero Hedge, there is more to this meeting than news organizations seem to be covering.

According to FT, the Saudis were never able to get over the fact that the US-led invasion of Iraq to topple Saddam Hussein allowed the Shia majority to take over the Arab country. FT explained by saying that, “When Hosni Mubarak was toppled by Egypt’s popular revolt in 2011, Riyadh accused Mr. Obama of betraying a US ally.” As the Saudis began to question“US complacency in the face of Iran’s advances in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen,” Saudi royals allegedly “created Daesh, or ISIS… in response to Obama’s disastrous policy in the region.” Now that Western powers are overly concerned about “ISIS jihadism as the main threat in and from the Middle East,” the Saudis are having none of it.

After Mosul fell to ISIS in 2014, the late Prince Saud al-Faisal who also served as the country’s foreign minister protested with US Secretary of State John Kerry, claiming that “Daesh [ISIS] is our [Sunni] response to your support for the Da’wa,”which stands as the Shia Islamist ruling party of Iraq, which is aligned with Iran.

Dr. Ron Paul used his latest Liberty Report segment to discuss this bombastic piece of news.

He starts by telling Daniel McAdams that, when it comes to Saudi Arabia’s admission of guiltconcerning ISIS, he can’t say he isn’t shocked. He explains:
*
_*“We can’t say we aren’t shocked … But this is all in the midst of this legislation going on to try to find out what was on the 9/11 report and why there were 28 pages redacted and most people are very, very suspicious now that Saudi Arabia [admits that it] is very much involved in all this.*_

_*“So here, they are beginning to admit it that they have been involved in helping to start ISIS. And the truth is, the evidence is pretty clear too that they don’t do these things without the CIA knowing.*_

_*“The CIA either knows … or [anticipates] it. And they were always saying that, seven months ago, ‘we knew about this, we were anticipating that our Pentagon, CIA were involved in this’ and whether or not they were doing everything literally, they very much were involved because to them it’s just logical. You know, ‘why not create ISIS and they will do our dirty work!’*_

_*“Our policy is ‘Assad has to go,’ and Americans won’t have to be exposed, but then things happened, unintended consequences. Since then we’ve had the Russians come in, and things aren’t going so well, but [the foreign intervention] is something that has been going on for a long time. This isn’t something brand new, that our CIA creates monsters out there to do such and such that we don’t want to be seen doing, and then, it comes back to haunt us.”
*_
http://countercurrentnews.com/2016/10/ron-paul-saudi-arabia-admitted-created-isis-cia-knew

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/saudiz-to-kerry-we-created-isis-to-decrease-irans-power-in-iraq.454800/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Rebels take towns fast and intact, Asadists level them to the ground and expel population.



Israel leveled a Lebanese town to the ground to take it from Hezbollah in 2006 and still it failed miserably. The difference is, Hezbollah fighters are not terrorists, while in Syria, most groups are either terrorists or allied to terrorists. When guerrilla groups capture a town, it's usually not easy to recapture it with regular armed forces when they resist heavily.

South Aleppo is an example. Towns of Hader and Al-Eis were captured from terrorists almost intact, because they fled the towns. When they don't flee, the result is destruction.

Kindi hospital is another example. SAA forces defended it to last breath, and terrorists had to use a suicide bomber eventually to fully destroy the hospital and capture it.

You are not fooling anyone with your lies here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israel leveled a Lebanese town to the ground to take it from Hezbollah in 2006 and still it failed miserably. The difference is, Hezbollah fighters are not terrorists, while in Syria, most groups are either terrorists or allied to terrorists. When guerrilla groups capture a town, it's usually not easy to recapture it with regular armed forces when they resist heavily.


Israel captured over 300 square of heavy populated well fortified mountain area in 2 weeks, killed over 500 best trained Hezbies. Since then they dont dare to attack Israel. Mission accomplished.



> South Aleppo is an example. Towns of Hader and Al-Eis were captured from terrorists almost intact, because they fled the towns. When they don't flee, the result is destruction.


These are just poor Bedouin villages which were *ethnically cleansed* by Khamenai terrorists. Just like Palmyra.



> Kindi hospital is another example. SAA forces defended it to last breath, and terrorists had to use a suicide bomber eventually to fully destroy the hospital and capture it.


I've already answered that false to ur friends. Assad terrorists turned Kindi hospital into a military base. This is Kindi day after rebels took it:







This is after Assadist takover:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Rebels take towns fast and intact, Asadists level them to the ground and expel population.
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> Now back to the topic. Rebels together with Turkey took 3 more villages from ISIS today:
> 
> Qizil Mazraah, Tughali, Yahmul
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.624759&lon=37.232409&z=14&m=b
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.603126&lon=37.219191&z=14&m=b
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=36.581556&lon=37.132244&z=14&m=b


Because Syrian army retreat instead of hiding inside civilian buildings. But the terrorist use civilians as shield

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assadists were one who turned a hospital into a military base. They did same not only in Aleppo but in Jassem, Jisr ash Shughur.


and rebels have done the same too so wtf is your point? you always make double standards for Assad but not for rebels.



500 said:


> killed over 500 best trained Hezbies. Since then they dont dare to attack Israel. Mission accomplished.


Mission accomplished? Actually ISrael accomplished no prior stated objectives during the 2006 war and thats why it was called a stalemate. Once again you mention your enemies losses and refuse to mention's Israel's losses. Not to talk about the fact that u are not ashamed your country couldnt win against a militia, talk less about a country. you guys fought gaza again for a month and started begging US for shells. i know israel cant fight any strong country alone for 30 days though without daddy US coming into help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Mission accomplished? Actually ISrael accomplished no prior stated objectives during the 2006 war and thats why it was called a stalemate. Once again you mention your enemies losses and refuse to mention's Israel's losses. Not to talk about the fact that u are not ashamed your country couldnt win against a militia, talk less about a country. you guys fought gaza again for a month and started begging US for shells. i know israel cant fight any strong country alone for 30 days though without daddy US coming into help.


Before 2006 Hezbies were constantly attacking Israel, they walked free in South Lebanon and did no allow anyone to enter, even the Lebanese Army. All that changed. All other claims are nonsense too< dont want to open off topic.


10 October was very bad for Assadists.

Lost position in Hama:





Latakia:






Plus their ISIS allies were miserably beaten in Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## f1000n

clinton wants to arm the PYD, they plan to let non-Arabs take Raqqa

http://www.dailysabah.com/mideast/2...ports-arming-pyd-considers-them-best-partners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Omar Yilmaz said:


> You are funny. So, they should just let jihadists do what they want, because they sit in syrian buildings?


Main task is destroying of all terrorists and supporters with strongholds.
Wiping of terrorists is far better solution on middle east than in Europe.
When war will end immediately can start rebuilding of Syria because big companies across globe should be involved in the project but mostly Chinese,Russian,European or American.
Also countries like Katar,Israel,Saudi Arabia can take part of rebuilding of region, they will be base for treatment of post war syndrome in their hospitals...


----------



## UkroTurk

United said:


>


Could you please translate to English ?
Tree is Hizbullah?
Man is Iran?
Fire is Syria?


----------



## 500

Fresh Iraqi cannon fodder arrives in Syria non stop:





Soon return back in coffins.



UkroTurk said:


> Could you please translate to English ?
> Tree is Hizbullah?
> Man is Iran?
> Fire is Syria?


Tree - Lebanon
Man - Hezbollah
Fire - Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Khamenai adventures today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

500 said:


> Fresh Iraqi cannon fodder arrives in Syria non stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon return back in coffins.
> 
> 
> Tree - Lebanon
> Man - Hezbollah
> Fire - Syria




What about Mosul? Who is going to fight in Iraq?


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> 10 *October was very bad for Assadist*s.














*Syrian Army unstoppable in Aleppo as troops advance from two flanks – Map update*
By Chris Tomson -
07/10/2016
6



Yesterday evening, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) fully secured the Bustan Al-Basha districtafter conducting a succesful 48-hour offensive in the northern Aleppo neighbourhood.

With fierce clashes still ongoing at the nearby Owaija district, SAA troops and Liwa al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary) are yet to break through rebel defenses in this neighbourhood. Islamist rebels here are increasingly relying on booby traps, snipers and occasional suicide bombers to prevent rapid government advances.

Meanwhile, the leadership of Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly known as Jabhat Al-Nusra) said they would not evacuate the jihadist group's fighters from Aleppo despite a desperate pleafrom the UN's Staffan de Mistura to rid the city's rebel-held districts of Al-Qaeda militants through diplomatic means.

In southern Aleppo, the SAA's Republican Guard - backed by Hezbollah and Al-Baath battalions - was able to capture the Sheikh Sa'eed Hill this morning after launching two waves of attacks on the Sheikh Sa'eed district beginning at daybreak on Friday. Government forces now have fire control over the entire neighbourhood.

Effectively, with the SAA advancing through rebel-held districts from two flanks in Aleppo, it seems only a matter of time before the entire city falls into government hands.

[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> *Syrian Army unstoppable in Aleppo as troops advance from two flanks – Map update*


Al-Masdar is Assad fanboy source. Its Iraqi and Palestinian mercenary thugs who are attacking in Aleppo and they were slaughtered in masses in Sheikh Said recently. All they captured so far is just ruins.


----------



## Omar Yilmaz

500, i love you, you are so funny. "All they captured so far is just ruins" is a hell of an reasoning )))

Nice article on western support of terrorists



Whay the US-Russia negotiated ceasefire in Syria was imminent to fail – explained by former “green beret” journalist’s investigation.

In a detailed report, _US Special Forces_ _Sabotage White House Policy gone Disastrously Wrong with Covert Ops in Syria_, Jack Murphy, himself a former Green Beret (U.S. Special Forces), recounts a former CIA officer having told him how the “the Syria covert action program is (CIA Director John) Brennan’s baby …Brennan was the one who breathed life into the Syrian Task Force … John Brennan loved that regime-change bullshit.”

In gist, Murphy tells the story of U.S. Special Forces under one Presidential authority, arming Syrian _anti-ISIS_ forces, whilst the CIA, obsessed with overthrowing President Bashar al-Assad, and operating under a separate Presidential authority, conducts a separate and parallel program to arm anti-Assad insurgents. Apart from that, the report tells us quite plainly why the attempted ceasefires, negotiated by governments of US and Russia, have failed, although this is not explicitly treated in the analysis.

Key part of Syrian ceasefire war separating “extremist” terrorists from “moderate” terrorists. US pledged to provide a list of “moderate” organizations” and their positions, but failed to do this. Report states, that the FSA cannot be separated from al-Nusra, because it’s the the same organization.

“The FSA (the alleged “moderates” of the Free Syria Army) made for a viable partner force for the CIA _on the surface_, as they were anti-regime, ostensibly having the same goal as the seventh floor at Langley” (the floor of the CIA headquarters occupied by the Director and his staff) – i.e. the ousting of President Assad.

But in practice, as Murphy states bluntly: “distinguishing between the FSA and al-Nusra is impossible, because they are virtually the same organization. As early as 2013, FSA commanders were defecting with their entire units to join al-Nusra. There, they still retain the FSA monicker, but it is merely to give the appearance of secularism so they can maintain access to weaponry provided by the CIA and Saudi intelligence services. The reality is that the FSA is little more than a cover for the al-Qaeda-affiliated al-Nusra. …

“The fact that the FSA simply passed American-made weaponry off to al-Nusra is also unsurprising considering that the CIA’s vetting process of militias in Syria is lacklustre, consisting of little more than running traces in old databases. These traces rely on knowing the individuals’ real names in the first place, and assume that they were even fighting-age males when the data was collected by Counterterrorism Centre years prior.”

The report also confirms US involvement in training Syrian terrorists on secret training camps in Turkey.

“Among the rebels that U.S. Special Forces and Turkish Special Forces were training, ‘A good 95 percent of them were either working in terrorist organizations or were sympathetic to them,’ a Green Beret associated with the program said, adding, ‘A good majority of them admitted that they had no issues with ISIS and that their issue was with the Kurds and the Syrian regime.’”


Alastair Crooke, a former British diplomat who was a senior figure in British intelligence and in European Union diplomacy, commenting the report, concludes:

“The Russians are right: the CIA and the Defense Department never had the intention to comply with the accord – because they could not. The Russians are also right that the U.S. has had no intention to defeat al-Nusra – as required by U.N. Security Council Resolution 2268 (2016).”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Frefigaqi cannon fodder arrives in Syria non stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon return back in coffins.
> 
> 
> Tree - Lebanon
> Man - Hezbollah
> Fire - Syria



Lool Well, Iran is a quite smart player, why risk your citizens life when there are cannon fodders who will gladly volunteer to die/lay down their lives for you?
They are actually one of the few power in the region I actually respect in the way they influence other countries/use proxies. They and KSA are actually the only two countries in the region who can influence almost all the middle East and Muslim/Arab word. Give credit when due.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> Lool Well, Iran is a quite smart player, why risk your citizens life when there are cannon fodders who will gladly volunteer to die/lay down their lives for you?
> They are actually one of the few power in the region I actually respect in the way they influence other countries/use proxies. They and KSA are actually the only two countries in the region who can influence almost all the middle East and Muslim/Arab word. Give credit when due.


*
They (Saudi Arabia and Iran) influence Muslim states but not for good purpose. Their intentions are ill.*


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> Lool Well, Iran is a quite smart player, why risk your citizens life when there are cannon fodders who will gladly volunteer to die/lay down their lives for you?
> They are actually one of the few power in the region I actually respect in the way they influence other countries/use proxies. They and KSA are actually the only two countries in the region who can influence almost all the middle East and Muslim/Arab word. Give credit when due.


There is nothing free in this world. U need to pay to these mercenaries, supply them, arm them, all that costs billions of dollars, at the expense of Iranian people.


----------



## Serpentine

Nearly 30 terrorists turned into fertilizer in their failed attempt to recapture Kawkab village in northern Hama after SAA liberated it, all trapped and killed. can't post pics of corpses. They are fighting in social media crying about treason and complaining about infighting between Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Nearly 30 terrorists turned into fertilizer in their failed attempt to recapture Kawkab village in northern Hama after SAA liberated it, all trapped and killed.


30000



> They are fighting in social media crying about treason and complaining about infighting between Ahrar al-Sham and Jund al-Aqsa terrorists.


Infights largely over. Though Khamenai terrorists managed to recapture some villages its not a big price for cleaning Jund al-Aqsa once and for all. Assad ISIS allies are also shrinking. Bad news overall for Assadists.

Thats why they resprt to indiscriminate shelling of civilians.


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> There is nothing free in this world. U need to pay to these mercenaries, supply them, arm them, all that costs billions of dollars, at the expense of Iranian people.



I know. But then again so what? They are ready to spend the necessary amount and gain influence across the region.


----------



## United

Iran relations with N.korea


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 30000



I'm sure you also have seen corpses of your beloved Jaish al-Fath rodents, no need for these number games. They are crying over huge number of their casualties and are blaming each other. Actually 30 is the minimum number, others are talking about 50-60.



500 said:


> Infights largely over. Though Khamenai terrorists managed to recapture some villages its not a big price for cleaning Jund al-Aqsa once and for all. Assad ISIS allies are also shrinking. Bad news overall for Assadists.
> 
> Thats why they resprt to indiscriminate shelling of civilians.



Lol no, terrorists have been multiplied in Hama actually. JFS and Ahrar have also joined the battles. Before it was only Aqsa and Jaish al-Nasr. And battles in Hama will get more interesting days in coming days/weeks. Don't rush it.

And Jund al-Aqsa has not been 'cleansed', they just made peace through JFS terrorists. In other words, ISIS and rebels became bed buddies again, what they had always been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> I'm sure you also have seen corpses of your beloved Jaish al-Fath rodents, no need for these number games. They are crying over huge number of their casualties and are blaming each other. Actually 30 is the minimum number, others are talking about 50-60.


Nothing close to ur silly claims.



> Lol no, terrorists have been multiplied in Hama actually. JFS and Ahrar have also joined the battles. Before it was only Aqsa and Jaish al-Nasr. And battles in Hama will get more interesting days in coming days/weeks. Don't rush it.
> 
> And Jund al-Aqsa has not been 'cleansed', they just made peace through JFS terrorists. In other words, ISIS and rebels became bed buddies again, what they had always been.


The only terrorists in Hama are Assad-Khamenai thugs.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Nothing close to ur silly claims.



Call it silly, doesn't make those fertilizers alive anyway. 



500 said:


> The only terrorists in Hama are Assad-Khamenai thugs.



No, it's Jund al-Aqsa which is ISIS affiliated group and JFS which is a branch of AQ, both recognized as terrorists by tens of countries. All those allied to them are also terrorists. Meanwhile SAA is not recognized as terrorists by any country in the world.

You are wrong, again, or better to say, you lied, again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Call it silly, doesn't make those fertilizers alive anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's Jund al-Aqsa which is ISIS affiliated group and JFS which is a branch of AQ, both recognized as terrorists by tens of countries. All those allied to them are also terrorists. Meanwhile SAA is not recognized as terrorists by any country in the world.
> 
> You are wrong, again, or better to say, you lied, again.


1) Terror is targeting civilians to achieve political gains.
2) Today Assadists with support of Khamenai and Putin dropped dozens of unguided bombs in populated areas. 
3) Means they committed dozens of terror attacks.

Now tell me about terror attacks made by JFS today. 

* JFS is not branch of AQ. Now that was your clear lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> 1) Terror is targeting civilians to achieve political gains.
> 2) Today Assadists with support of Khamenai and Putin dropped dozens of unguided bombs in populated areas.
> 3) Means they committed dozens of terror attacks.
> 
> Now tell me about terror attacks made by JFS today.
> 
> * JFS is not branch of AQ. Now that was your clear lie.



Yes, they're all terrorists according to you which doesn't matter given that you're a nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

United said:


> Iran relations with N.korea


*
I think the Iranian mullah's are in a competition with the sheikhs and sultans of SA and the Gulf states. It's very hard to tell who have the most sexy dolls in their herems. But one thing for sure, the masters of those herems are the ugliest human beings on this planet. *


----------



## T-72

haven't been keeping up with this lately, how long before Aleppo falls ?


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Al-Masdar is *Assad fanboy source*. .


For times, it proved more accurate that the dish rags you get yours from..And please stop tagging those who stand again your plan, as thugs...since Israel personified the word...



*Negotiations to surrender east Aleppo under way*
By Leith Fadel -
12/10/2016
0




ALEPPO, SYRIA (4:10 P.M.) - Negotiations to surrender the rebel-held east Aleppo pocket have begun between the Syrian Arab Army's High Command and Islamist groups, a local source told Al-Masdar News on Wednesday afternoon.

The two parties are currently negotiating the possible exit of all Islamist groups from east Aleppo, via the contested Bustan Al-Qasir District.

If the Islamist groups agree to the terms offered in today's negotiations, the Syrian Armed Forces will be in full-control of some east Aleppo neighborhoods.

While the Syrian Armed Forces have found some rebel groups to negotiate with, large Islamist factions like Harakat Nouriddeen Al-Zinki and Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly Al-Nusra Front) refuse to speak to the government and their Russian allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Yes, they're all terrorists according to you which doesn't matter given that you're a nobody.


Terrorism is matter of actions not popular voting. You cant argue with the fact that Assadists are indeterminately bombing civilians on daily basis means *Assadists commit terror attacks every day*. So instead u go down to personal attacks.


----------



## Godman

500 said:


> Terrorism is matter of actions not popular voting. You cant argue with the fact that Assadists are indeterminately bombing civilians on daily basis means *Assadists commit terror attacks every day*. So instead u go down to personal attacks.


So does Israel. This is war and Syria is in a very weak position to use guided weapons for every single attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, October 11, 2016
A man reacts on the rubble of damaged buildings after losing relatives to an airstrike in the besieged rebel-held al-Qaterji neighbourhood of Aleppo, Syria October 11, 2016. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail







Reuters / Tuesday, October 11, 2016
Rebel fighters pray near their weapons as they advance towards Azaz city, northern Aleppo countryside, Syria October 11, 2016. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi


----------



## 500

Godman said:


> So does Israel.


No, Israel does not make any indiscriminate bombings in populated areas.


> This is war and Syria is in a very weak position to use guided weapons for every single attack


If someone plants a bomb in random populated area and detonates it he will be called terrorist. There is no any difference between this and droppinbg unguided bomb from the air. Except that air bombs are much larger.

Every time Assadists drop unguided bomb in populated area they commit act of terror. And they do it every day dozens times.


----------



## Godman

500 said:


> No, Israel does not make any indiscriminate bombings in populated areas.



So did Israel intentionally did these?
https://www.google.lk/amp/s/amp.the...un-schools-ban-ki-moon?client=ms-android-oppo



500 said:


> If someone plants a bomb in random populated area and detonates it he will be called terrorist. There is no any difference between this and droppinbg unguided bomb from the air. Except that air bombs are much larger.
> 
> Every time Assadists drop unguided bomb in populated area they commit act of terror. And they do it every day dozens times.



That logic makes pretty much every country that has gone to war terrorists. They aren't aiming for civilians but civilians are in the war zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Godman said:


> So did Israel intentionally did these?
> https://www.google.lk/amp/s/amp.the...un-schools-ban-ki-moon?client=ms-android-oppo


They just count every strike near some UN site. Since Gaza is very small and cramped and there are thousands of UN sites every second strike can fall near one. If Israel was randomly bombing Gaza like Assad there would be tens of thousands of causalties.



> That logic makes pretty much every country that has gone to war terrorists. They aren't aiming for civilians but civilians are in the war zone


Not at all. Israel does not bomb indiscriminately ditto US led Coalition of 60 countries.


----------



## beast89

seems the coward saudis are going to let Aleppo fall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> Terrorism is matter of actions not popular voting. You cant argue with the fact that Assadists are indeterminately bombing civilians on daily basis means *Assadists commit terror attacks every day*. So instead u go down to personal attacks.



Commit 50% of US military aid you receive to the Syrian air force (nice laser-guided ordnance & modern FLIR observation drones & pods ) and they will improve when it comes targeting.

You're very selective, whilst the Saudi coalition have access to modern laser-guided ordnance they hit civilians on a daily basis which you fully support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

f1000n said:


> Commit 50% of US military aid you receive to the Syrian air force (nice laser-guided ordnance & modern FLIR observation drones & pods ) and they will improve when it comes targeting.
> 
> You're very selective, whilst the Saudi coalition have access to modern laser-guided ordnance they hit civilians on a daily basis which you fully support.


1. Lack of guided bombs does not justify u to use terror, just like lack of money does not justify stealing and lack of sex does not justify rape.
2. Assad gets much more aid than Israel actually. All his economy is based on foreign aid, bulk his fighting force are foreign mercenaries.


----------



## bsruzm

"Sheikh Subhi al-Tufayli, the former secretary general of Hezbollah condemned those who failed to give a strong response to Russia's strikes in Syria. “There are some people considering Russian strikes as a big achievement, despite many of those targeted hospitals where women and children were left dead," he said. “Shouldn't we respond harshly to Russia, since it invaded and bombed a Muslim country's territory?" he asked.

With the help of Russia and Iran, the Syrian regime forces have been conducting an offensive to regain the opposition-controlled sections in Aleppo."


*'Aleppo disaster as catastrophic as last Prophet's grandson's martyrdom'*


----------



## 500

Today terror attacks by Assad/Khamenai thugs against Syrian civilians:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Day in Pics - October 13, 2016*
In this picture provided by the Syrian Civil Defense group known as the White Helmets, Syrian Civil Defense workers search through the rubble in rebel-held eastern Aleppo, Syria.


----------



## Godman

Nope. Israel militray is too advanced and one of the best trained


500 said:


> They just count every strike near some UN site. Since Gaza is very small and cramped and there are thousands of UN sites every second strike can fall near one. If Israel was randomly bombing Gaza like Assad there would be tens of thousands of causalties.
> 
> 
> Not at all. Israel does not bomb indiscriminately ditto US led Coalition of 60 countries.



Israel uses modern aircrafts with modern guided weapons. Either Israel was randomly bombing buildings in Gaza or intionally attacking UN sites.
Syria uses old cold war era bombers with old unguided bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

T-72 said:


> haven't been keeping up with this lately, how long before Aleppo falls ?



Hard to say, this city has come close to falling several times. If this actually falls that will be a major victory for Syria for propaganda and a big morale boost but the war will go on


----------



## 500

Godman said:


> Nope. Israel militray is too advanced and one of the best trained
> 
> 
> Israel uses modern aircrafts with modern guided weapons. Either Israel was randomly bombing buildings in Gaza or intionally attacking UN sites.


No UN site was destroyed. All attacks mentioned are just nearby attacks. Palestinian militants all the time operate near and even inside UN sites.



> Syria uses old cold war era bombers with old unguided bombs


Lack of guided weapons does not justify indiscriminate bombing of civilian areas. Thats war crime.


----------



## 500

Khamenai/Putin terrorists use incendiary cluster bombs in Aleppo city:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786721744769933312


----------



## الأعرابي

An Iranian mercenary in Syria get a surprise ticket to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

FSA Colonel Zaidan Nesariat was tortured to death by other FSA terrorists because he tried to reach a peaceful settlement with gov forces in a town in Deraa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786849950902525952






----------------------------------------

So they don't want a peaceful settlement, they love to be forced to submission or have a bullet in their forehead. I prefer the latter. Savages need bullets in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Filaq Alsham targeted bunch of communist Russian soldiers and killed 6 of them in Hamah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786897013682077696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

First Published: Friday, October 14, 2016 - 03:11
http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...order-crossing-kills-at-least-20_1939749.html

Amman: At least 20 people, mostly Syrian rebel fighters, were killed after a car bomb exploded on Thursday near a checkpoint close to the Bab al Salam crossing on the Turkish-Syrian border in northern Syria, two witnesses said.

They said the blast took place near a checkpoint manned by a group of Free Syrian Army`s (FSA) Jabhat al Shamiya close to a car depot nearly two km (one mile )away from the border crossing, a major conduit for traffic between northern Syria into Turkey.

The Bab al Salam crossing is close to the city of Azaz, a major stronghold of Turkish-backed moderate Syrian rebel fighters involved in a major operation to the east against Islamic State militants` remaining presence along the border.

Reuters


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> At least 20 people, mostly Syrian rebel fighters,



The number reached 40, and tens more injured.

-------------------------

Recent advances in northeast Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> I know. But then again so what? They are ready to spend the necessary amount and gain influence across the region.


The purpose of the state is to bring prosperity to its citizens. What profit Iranian people have from its regime adventures? - NOTHING. They spend billions upon billions on terrorists in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq ,Yemen, Palestine and in return they got nothing but sanctions. Meanwhile tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty.


----------



## 500

Daily kids slaughter to keep a corrupt dictator in power:


----------



## ptldM3

alarabi said:


> Filaq Alsham targeted bunch of communist Russian soldiers and killed 6 of them in Hamah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786897013682077696





I guess when you live in a country where Isis style laws of beheading innocent people, subjugating minorities and forcing women to wear bedsheets over there bodies you would also be ignorant enough to refer to Russians as communists.


Russia has lost about 20 soldiers, if ever time the terrorists claims were true about killing Russians there would be 10 million dead Russian soldiers.



500 said:


> Khamenai/Putin terrorists use incendiary cluster bombs in Aleppo city:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786721744769933312





Spare the crocodile tears. Funny how when Israel uses white phosphorous in populated areas you justify it. Before when someone posted this photo you said something similar to:


' there is no any fire look at the man and look at the van' 

The man and van is not buring because they got lucky but you tried to convince everyone that Israel has some magical voodo "smoke" canisters that although they burn at 5000 degrees they somehow don't hurt people.















Look it's just a smoke screen right? There is a lot of graphic images of victims with severe burns from Israeli "smoke".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> ' there is no any fire look at the man and look at the van'
> 
> The man and van is not buring because they got lucky but you tried to convince everyone that Israel has some magical voodo "smoke" canisters that although they burn at 5000 degrees they somehow don't hurt people.


1) M825 used by Israel dont burn 5000 degrees nothing even near, they contain *felt wedges* designed to stay in the air for long time and create smoke.
2) M825 are *smoke and nothing else*.
3) The guy and the ambulance who stood i the middle of M825 attack are unharmed.
4) Your graphic pics have nothing to do with M825.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm






RBK-500 ZAB-2,5 used by Russia contain *300 small bombs*, each filled with *thermite* designed to *create fires and burn through metal* + *shrapnel *designed to kill everyone around.

http://sovetarmy.2x2forum.com/t225-topic


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786975232972115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786950196022353920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) M825 used by Israel dont burn 5000 degrees nothing even near,






http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m15.htm



The M825 contains white phosphorus and white phosphorous does burn at 5000 degrees:



The WP filler burns for about 60 seconds at a temperature of *5,000 degrees Fahrenheit*. This intense heat causes the smoke produced by the grenade to rise quite rapidly, especially in cool climates.






500 said:


> they contain *felt wedges* designed to stay in the air for long time and create smoke.
> 2) M825 are *smoke and nothing else*.






You are BSing through your teeth.



http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm


*The M825A1 White Phosphorus shell* deploys 116 WP *impregnated felt wedges *that provide screening for about 5-10 minutes over a 125-250 meter area



Those felt wedges contain white phosphorous but please continue....






500 said:


> 3) The guy and the ambulance who stood i the middle of M825 attack are unharmed.





Are f-Ing serious?

He did not get burned because he did *not get hit *with anything. Your argument is beyond moronic, it's like saying, look, that fire next to me can not burn me or harm anyone. Of course if you stick your hand in the fire it will burn you. 



There are plenty of pictures of people burned by Israeli white phosphorous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m15.htm
> 
> The M825 contains white phosphorus and white phosphorous does burn at 5000 degrees:
> 
> 
> The WP filler burns for about 60 seconds at a temperature of *5,000 degrees Fahrenheit*. This intense heat causes the smoke produced by the grenade to rise quite rapidly, especially in cool climates.


First of all u did not mention first its Farenheit. Secondly burning temperature depends a lot on conditions of burning. You are quoting M15 grenade which contains WP in closed space, while M825 has saturated felt wedges.




> You are BSing through your teeth.
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm
> 
> 
> *The M825A1 White Phosphorus shell* deploys 116 WP *impregnated felt wedges *that provide screening for about 5-10 minutes over a 125-250 meter area


And how your bold contradicts my words? You have serious reading comprehension problems. Here is the quote from the link:

"The M825 is a 155mm Smoke projectile used to provide screening or marking smoke."

This shell designed only for *screening and marking*. It has no any other function, not even secondary. Israel used these shells close to its own troops to cover them.

RBK-500 ZAB 2,5 on the other hand is bomb which is specially designed to *burn and maim*.



> Are f-Ing serious?
> 
> He did not get burned because he did *not get hit *with anything. Your argument is beyond moronic, it's like saying, look, that fire next to me can not burn me or harm anyone. Of course if you stick your hand in the fire it will burn you.
> 
> There are plenty of pictures of people burned by Israeli white phosphorous.


All are fake. There are many people with burns, injuries and skin disease.


----------



## 50cent

This shaving kit got also some note written in Arabic here is its translation SAA probably knew strategy of these cowards animals hiding among civilians using them as human shields so Saa don't advance fire at them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Air Force Caught Repainting Several Jets To Appear Russian*
*US Army Chief of Staff, Gen. Mark Milley spoke last week to those “who oppose the United States,” warning them they they would be stopped and beaten “harder than [they] have ever been beaten before.” Moments later, he directly named Russia as an enemy of the state.*






Last week, a Canadian journalist published pictures of the US Air Force repainting their F/A-18 jets to match the paint scheme of Russian jets currently deployed in Syria. Though the journalist, Christian Borys, suggested that the unusual paint job was due to standard military “aggressor squadrons” war-games meant to simulate engaging “the enemy,” some have speculated it could be proof of an imminent false flag meant to justify US “boots on the ground” in Syria. Regardless of whether it is standard procedure or indicative of an impending false flag, either threatens to worsen what is already an increasingly desperate geopolitical situation that could easily develop into full-scale, global war.

Aggressor squadron have indeed been a part of US military war-games since the late 1960s. Planes that are painted to appear as the “aggressor” employ enemy tactics, techniques, and procedures in order to offer US soldiers a realistic simulation of air combat. During much of the Cold War, many of these “aggressor” planes were also painted in Russian colors to simulate combat encounters anticipated with the Soviet Union.

https://twitter.com/ItsBorys/status/784132399798034432/photo/1
Though the Cold War thankfully failed to develop into a full-scale military confrontation, the US Air Force’s decision to use aggressor squadrons mimicking Russian jets once again is indicative that the US government undeniably views Russia as its enemy. Indeed, less than a year ago, the US Army Chief of Staff, Gen. Mark Milley, called Russia “aggressive” and “adversarial to the interests of the United States,” making the nation the US’ #1 threat in the world. Milley’s rhetoric, as well as that of other US military officials and politicians, has only become more hawkish over the past few months. Last week, Milley spoke to those “who oppose the United States,” warning them they they would be stopped and beaten “harder than [they] have ever been beaten before.” Moments later, he directly named Russia as an enemy of the state.

However, it is not only the rhetoric of military officials that suggests that there are preparations under way for an imminent war between the US and Russia. Just four days ago, the Air Force practiced dropping “dummy nukes” from aircraft. Though no live warheads were used, the B61 nuclear bombs tested are considered “critical elements” of the US nuclear arsenal. Russia itself seems to think the threat of a major nuclear war is imminent as they recently held a massive, nationwide drill involving 40 million Russians to prepare for a nuclear disaster. The Russian government has also ordered the family members of all Russian government officials to return to Russia effective immediately.

*




A comparison of US jets (L) and Russian jets (R) currently involved in military operations in Syria. Compare these images to the pictures at the beginning of the article.*

Yet, these obvious preparations for war have also raised understandable concerns that the newly painted jets could be used in a US-backed false flag operation. Indeed, many major wars involving the US were provoked by now-declassified false flags, such as the Spanish-American War (sinking of the USS Maine), US involvement in World War I (sinking of the Lusitania) and the Vietnam War (Gulf of Tonkin). Other suspected false flags, such as September 11th, have been blamed for justifying the now 15-year-old War on Terror. False flags have been so frequently employed by the US government for a variety of reasons that a former CIA agent admitted in an interview that “every single terror attack in the US was a false flag.” Given that the US has carried out false flags in the past for various purposes, what would they stand to gain from a false flag now, particularly one involving “Russian” jets?

Actually, the Obama administration stands to gain a lot from any potential false flag, especially one that could pin civilian deaths on the Russians in Syria. In the past weeks, the US and its allies have been relentlessly accusing Russia of bombing civilians in Aleppo as well as UN aid convoy. However, these claims have been based on speculation and wishful thinking. The State Department, in an extremely awkward press conference, failed to name a single example of civilian infrastructure Russia had bombed in Aleppo, and mounting evidence suggests the US-led coalition was actually to blame for the destruction of the UN aid convoy.

A false flag in which jets disguised as Russian aircraft savagely bomb Syrian civilians would be just what the Obama administration has been waiting for ever since the conflict began in 2011. Such a bombing, regardless of whether or not it is staged, would allow the US to justify military action against both Russia and the Syrian government and pursue its long-admitted goal of regime change in Syria. Whether the painted jets will be used for such a nefarious purpose is hard to say as both possibilities seem equally likely considering the dangerous and high-stake situation at hand. Yet, regardless of the real motivation behind the paint job, both possibilities sadly seem to lead toward the same, terrifying conclusion: war is on the horizon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> This shaving kit got also some note written in Arabic here is its translation SAA probably knew strategy of these cowards animals hiding among civilians using them as human shields so Saa don't advance fire at them
> View attachment 343669


Civilians are #1 target for Assad. Hiding behind civilians from Assad is like hiding behind red sheet from the bull.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...abiq.aspx?pageID=238&nID=104997&NewsCatID=352





Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters began an attack on the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL)-held village of Dabiq in northwestern Syria on Oct. 15, a rebel commander involved in the campaign and the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

However, Turkish military sources said the operation to take Dabiq had started earlier this month and that while air and artillery strikes were targeting the village, there were no new developments on the ground on Oct. 15.

Dabiq is symbolically important to the jihadist group because it is the site of an apocalyptic Islamic prophesy, and ISIL has stationed around 1,200 of its fighters there said the Observatory, a Britain-based war monitor.

Euphrates Shield, the campaign by Turkey and allied Syrian rebels to clear ISIL from areas along the border between the two countries began in August. Dabiq and another village, Soran, are in a pocket mostly surrounded by territory gained by the Turkey-backed rebels after recent advances.

A rebel commander in the Euphrates Shield operation said the attack on Dabiq had started on Oct. 15 morning and the Observatory said the rebels backed by Turkish tanks and warplanes had begun their attack on the village's environs.

However, the Turkish military sources said the operation was ongoing.

"The operation for Dabiq started 10 days ago. We started the effort to take control of the region from the south. Daesh (ISIL) targets are being hit by Turkish fighter jets and artillery" one of them said.

According to Islamic tradition, Dabiq will be the site of a final battle between Muslims and infidels heralding Doomsday, a prophesy that the jihadist group had encouraged its supporters to regard as imminent and named one of its publications "Dabiq".

However, in a recent edition of its al-Naba online publication, ISIL appeared to step back from that position, saying that the coming battle for Dabiq between it and the Turkey-backed rebels was not the one in the prophesy.

October/15/2016


----------



## 500

ISIS in Tilalyan, Sawran, Ihtaymilat and Dabiq is virtually enricled. There are no normal roads through Salihiya and its all under fire control.

If ISIS wont take back Irshaf soon they will be forced to retreat from villages above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Civilians are #1 target for Assad. Hiding behind civilians from Assad is like hiding behind red sheet from the bull.


So y isn't SAA t
Targeting Damascus city which is full of civilians and also full control of SAA civilian massage would be very easy for them. Since Assad main targets are civilians y all civilians in Assad areas don't move to rebel areas and many civilians have managed to escape rebels areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

galaxy_surfer said:


> So y isn't SAA t
> Targeting Damascus city which is full of civilians and also full control of SAA civilian massage would be very easy for them. Since Assad main targets are civilians y all civilians in Assad areas don't move to rebel areas and many civilians have managed to escape rebels areas



It's better to ignore him. His posts become more and more useless and meaningless by the day. I don't mind an alternative perspective to mine, but his doesn't even make sense anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> So y isn't SAA t
> Targeting Damascus city which is full of civilians and also full control of SAA civilian massage would be very easy for them. Since Assad main targets are civilians y all civilians in Assad areas don't move to rebel areas and many civilians have managed to escape rebels areas


Of course I am talking about rebel areas. Civilians there are #1 priority for Assad. When u drop unguided bomb on a town there is a tiny chance u hit a militant. And Assad and his friend are dropping dozens of these each day for nearly 5 years.


----------



## Project 4202

Our carrier battle group has just left for Syria 2 days ago, the air wing so far consists of 5 Su-33 and 4 Mig-29K,
should be off the Syrian coast in a week or two

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> .
> 
> First of all u did not mention first its Farenheit. Secondly burning temperature depends a lot on conditions of burning. You are quoting M15 grenade which contains WP in closed space, while M825 has saturated felt wedges.






White phosphorous has a certain chemical and molecular structure. In know you live in an alternate universe where the laws of physics don't apply such as the case of you claiming Israeli white phosphorous does not hurt people.





http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7842545.stm

In its solid form, white phosphorus burns on contact with oxygen and can reach *temperatures of 800C*.








500 said:


> .
> 
> And how your bold contradicts my words? You have serious reading comprehension problems. Here is the quote from the link:
> 
> "The M825 is a 155mm Smoke projectile used to provide screening or marking smoke."
> 
> This shell designed only for *screening and marking*. It has no any other function, not even secondary. Israel used these shells close to its own troops to cover them.







Epic fail  and the by product of that smoke is intense flames. The M825 uses white phosphorous...period!


First off you stated that the M825 only has "felt wedges". Do you even know what that is? Felt is just a material, similar to cotton or carpet, in fact the trunk of your vehicle is probably lined with it.. Those felt wedges are impregnated with white phosphorous. Dropping felt wedges without white phosphorous would be like dropping confetti. Completely useless.


White phosphorous burns at 800C. There is no way around it, it will cause severe injuries or death. Like I said, the chemical and melecular structure of white phosphorous does not change just because Israel uses it 








500 said:


> .
> 
> All are fake. There are many people with burns, injuries and skin disease






Yes, all those burned people on the Gaza Strip are fake. Those people with burns that are constant with white phosphorous just have skin disease with deep burns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> White phosphorous has a certain chemical and molecular structure. In know you live in an alternate universe where the laws of physics don't apply such as the case of you claiming Israeli white phosphorous does not hurt people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7842545.stm
> 
> In its solid form, white phosphorus burns on contact with oxygen and can reach *temperatures of 800C*.


From 5000 u dropped to 800. Its a good progress. 



> Epic fail  and the by product of that smoke is intense flames. The M825 uses white phosphorous...period!
> 
> First off you stated that the M825 only has "felt wedges". Do you even know what that is? Felt is just a material, similar to cotton or carpet, in fact the trunk of your vehicle is probably lined with it.. Those felt wedges are impregnated with white phosphorous. Dropping felt wedges without white phosphorous would be like dropping confetti. Completely useless.
> 
> 
> White phosphorous burns at 800C. There is no way around it, it will cause severe injuries or death. Like I said, the chemical and melecular structure of white phosphorous does not change just because Israel uses it


Here are facts:

M825 is a smoke round. Period.
M825 does not have any other function. Period.

Some smoke rounds have secondary casualty effects. For example M110 round have secondary incendiary and casualty effects:

The M110 / M110A1 White Phosphorus (WP) projectiles are available for 105mm and 155mm howitzers. Used for screening, spotting and signaling purposes, they have an additional incendiary effect on a target and processes casualty producing effects.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m110.htm

M825 used by Israel does not have any secondary effect, only smoke:

The M825 is a 155mm Smoke projectile used to provide screening or marking smoke. It is a separate loading munition using a hollow forged steel shell. The shape is ogival with a boat tail for aerodynamic efficiency and a welded steel baseplate. Close to the base is a gilding metal drive band protected by a grommet until just before loading.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/m825.htm

M825 unlike M110 does not have any secondary effect. Its only smoke.



> Yes, all those burned people on the Gaza Strip are fake. Those people with burns that are constant with white phosphorous just have skin disease with deep burns.


Exactly. You could see that pic u showed have very different types of burns and injuries. That could not be from one round.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Here are facts:
> 
> M825 is a smoke round. Period.






M825 creates smoke from white phosphorous, white phosphorous burns period.






500 said:


> M825 does not have any other function. Period.





This is kindergarten logic. The secondary consequences of that smoke is fire.

This is like saying a signal flare won't burn you because it's only function is to get someone's attention. Go ahead put a flare in your mouth and see what happens.


The M825 is made from felt impregnated with white phosphorous. Go purchase some felt and impregnate it with white phosphorous, then place it on your skin and tell me how it goes 







500 said:


> Some smoke rounds have secondary casualty effects. For example M110 round have secondary incendiary and casualty effects:
> 
> 
> 
> M825 used by Israel does not have any secondary effect, only smoke:






Yea it does, this is unbelievable. Since when was fire not considered a secondary effect? The smoke is from *burning white phosphorous.*




Exactly. You could see that pic u showed have very different types of burns and injuries. That could not be from one round.[/QUOTE]



Your bias is incredible, you have justified every Israeli war crime yet lectur others.


Take off the tinfoil hat and stop with the silly conspiracies. There are plenty of photos of burn victims from gaza only the likes of people like you deny this. Human rights organizations have confirmed burn victims.


As do the photo. Who said it was "one round"? The M825 disperses many felt wedges spiked with white phosphorous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Of course I am talking about rebel areas. Civilians there are #1 priority for Assad. When u drop unguided bomb on a town there is a tiny chance u hit a militant. And Assad and his friend are dropping dozens of these each day for nearly 5 years.



Smart munition costs a lot of money but terrorist skunks are not worthy for wasting..
There is a lot of depots of old munitions and this is good time for discharge the trash.
On the other side Russians are clever so they don't like to risk smart weapon to fall down in terrorists hands and Tel Aviv to be in flames.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> M825 creates smoke from white phosphorous, white phosphorous burns period.


All smoke shells create smoke from burning. So what? M825 is designed as smoke only shell without any secondary function.

There are two types of smoke shells:

1) Smoke only shell (for example M825).
2) Smoke shell with secondary burning and casualty function (example M110).

Israel used only M825. Smoke only shell.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> ISIS in Tilalyan, Sawran, Ihtaymilat and Dabiq is virtually enricled. There are no normal roads through Salihiya and its all under fire control.
> 
> If ISIS wont take back Irshaf soon they will be forced to retreat from villages above.


ISIS pocket is cleansed today:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> All smoke shells create smoke from burning. So what? M825 is designed as smoke only shell without any secondary function.
> 
> There are two types of smoke shells:
> 
> 1) Smoke only shell (for example M825).
> 2) Smoke shell with secondary burning and casualty function (example M110).
> 
> Israel used only M825. Smoke only shell.





Like I said take a signal flare, light it and put it in your mouth. Tell me how it goes. A signal flare was designed to get attention but that does not mean it does not have a secondary role.

The M825 produces flames from white phosphorous and only white phosphorous. If white phosphorous lands on you it will burn you.

But please continue tap dancing and pretending that flames won't burn people.



Yep 500 logic, burning white phosphorous is totally safe. God himself ordained the M825 so if some flaming white phosphorous lands on a person it blesses them. Laws of physics do not apply to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/998601/middle-east
BEIRUT, Lebanon: Syrian rebels said they captured the village of Dabiq from Daesh on Sunday, forcing the jihadist group from a stronghold where it had promised to fight a final, apocalyptic battle with the West.

*The rebels, backed by Turkish tanks and warplanes, also took neighboring Soran, said Ahmed Osman, head of the Sultan Murad group, one of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) factions involved in the clashes on Saturday night and Sunday morning.*
“The Daesh myth of their great battle in Dabiq is finished,” he told Reuters, using a pejorative name for Daesh.

An Islamic prophesy names Dabiq as the site of a battle between Muslims and infidels that will presage doomsday, a message used extensively in Daesh’s propaganda. The group also named a publication after the northwest village.
However, the jihadist group has appeared to back away from Dabiq’s symbolism more recently after advances by Turkey-backed rebels put the village at risk of capture, saying this battle was not the one described in the prophesy.

“It seems like Daesh has mostly left the area,” said a Turkish military source, but warning that the FSA groups still needed to clear land mines from the village.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which monitors the war, had said Daesh brought 1,200 fighters to defend Dabiq.

Turkey launched the Euphrates Shield operation, bringing rebels backed by its own armor and air force into action against Daesh, in August, aiming to clear the group from its border and stop Kurdish fighters gaining ground in that area.

Daesh is also facing an expected offensive soon against its most important Iraqi possession, the city of Mosul, while the US-backed, Kurd-dominated Syrian Democratic Forces also threaten to advance on its Syrian capital of Raqqa.

FSA fires an anti aircraft against IS in the northern Syria village of Yahmoul in the Marj Dabiq area










Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters on Oct. 16 took control of the northern Syrian towns of Dabiq and Soran, located between Azaz and al-Rai, from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), according to FSA commanders.

Ankara-backed FSA fighters were trying to neutralize the bomb set ups that were set up by ISIL militants in the area, Turkey’s state-run Anadolu Agency reported.

Security forces reportedly said the “hardest part” of Operation Euphrates Shield, the campaign by Turkey and allied Syrian rebels to target ISIL, was completed and campaigns will continue.

According to Islamic tradition, Dabiq will be the site of a final battle between Muslims and infidels heralding Doomsday. The ISIL jihadists have encouraged their supporters to regard this battle as imminent and have even named one of their publications “Dabiq.”

October/16/2016


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Like I said take a signal flare, light it and put it in your mouth. Tell me how it goes. A signal flare was designed to get attention but that does not mean it does not have a secondary role.
> 
> The M825 produces flames from white phosphorous and only white phosphorous. If white phosphorous lands on you it will burn you.
> 
> But please continue tap dancing and pretending that flames won't burn people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep 500 logic, burning white phosphorous is totally safe. God himself ordained the M825 so if some flaming white phosphorous lands on a person it blesses them. Laws of physics do not apply to Israel.
> 
> View attachment 343934


Nothing is totally safe. Fireworks can also cause fires and injuries, but that does not make them an incendiary weapon. In fact fireworks are much more dangerous than M825.






Red - Khamenai terrorists
Green - Syrian Rebels
Yellow - Kurds aka USA
Grey - ISIS terrorists
Blue - Turkey


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Nothing is totally safe. Fireworks can also cause fires and injuries, but that does not make them an incendiary weapon. In fact *fireworks are much more dangerous than M825.*





Yep, a sparkler or Roman candle is much more dangerous then an artillery fired mention exploding overhead that is made with burning white phosphorous and toxic smoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Fireworks can explode killing many people. M825 never explodes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enschede_fireworks_disaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benton_fireworks_disaster


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Fireworks can explode killing many people. M825 never explodes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enschede_fireworks_disaster
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benton_fireworks_disaster





You are a special kind of individual.  

The M825 is designed to explode over a target and rain down white phosphorous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You are a special kind of individual.
> 
> The M825 is designed to explode over a target and rain down white phosphorous.


M825 is dispersing felt wedges in the air. You cant blow up with it anything. With fireworks u can. They are more dangerous.


----------



## T-72

500 said:


> M825 is dispersing felt wedges in the air.


sure they weren't satin or silk wedges ?


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Civilians are #1 target for Assad. Hiding behind civilians from Assad is like hiding behind red sheet from the bull.


@this post-no likes bcos of no truth.people here know you


----------



## Madali

Goods news. We need more and more withdrawals like this to reduce unnecessary bloodshed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787618885029732352
Celebrating SAA in Qudsaya,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787614518004289536

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Goods news. We need more and more withdrawals like this to reduce unnecessary bloodshed


90% of bloodshed is caused by Assadist and his friends. Take Assad to Tehran and u will see drastic bloodshed reduction.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 90% of bloodshed is caused by Assadist and his friends. Take Assad to Tehran and u will see drastic bloodshed reduction.



Take Nusra, ISIS, Ahrar, Zanki and JI terrorists (who are all the same shit) to their true homes, Tel Aviv or Haifa and bloodshed will not decrease, it will fully stop and drop to zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Take Nusra, ISIS, Ahrar, Zanki and JI terrorists (who are all the same shit) to their true homes, Tel Aviv or Haifa and bloodshed will not decrease, it will fully stop and drop to zero.


Daraya had none of these yet it was bombed, massacred more than all other until it was leveled to ground and completely ethnically cleansed.

FSA is #1 target for Khamenai thugs. Their aim is to destroy moderate opposition and radicalize the remaining (they largely succeed in this). Their dream scenario is that only Assad and ISIS would remain in Syria (here they failed).

Lets not forget Quseir. It had also none of these. Nevertheless Quseir was FIRST target for Khamenai terrorist gangs in Syria.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Daraya had none of these yet it was bombed, massacred more than all other until it was leveled to ground and completely ethnically cleansed.
> 
> FSA is #1 target for Khamenai thugs. Their aim is to destroy moderate opposition and radicalize the remaining (they largely succeed in this). Their dream scenario is that only Assad and ISIS would remain in Syria (here they failed).
> 
> Lets not forget Quseir. It had also none of these. Nevertheless Quseir was FIRST target for Khamenai terrorist gangs in Syria.



When I mentioned names, I meant all of them, because 5 years of alliances have shown they are all the same shit with different names. Those in Daraya eventually left for Idlib, in the arms of Nusra terrorists, so yes, they are all the same scumbags. You can't differentiate between them, not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

*Eagles fly alone... but sheep flock together.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> When I mentioned names, I meant all of them,


Yea first u name then backtrack. So anyone who stand against corrupt dictator must be annihilated.



> Those in Daraya eventually left for Idlib, in the arms of Nusra terrorists, so yes, they are all the same scumbags. You can't differentiate between them, not anymore.


Entire city of 100,000 people are "scumbags". Those people of Daraya who went to peaceful protest against corrupt dictator are "scumbags":







Those who slaughtered, tortured, starved kids, gassed, barrel bombed and ethnically cleansed are nice guys.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> M825 is dispersing felt wedges in the air. You cant blow up with it anything. With fireworks u can. They are more dangerous.




The felt wedges is only meant to hold white phosphorous. The M825 blows up over the target and disperses the white phosphorous.


Get yourself checked out at the doctor if you think a Roman candle or sparkler is more dangerous then an artillery fired round exploding overhead which sends shrapnel from the case, burning white phosphorous and toxic smoke.







Totally safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The felt wedges is only meant to hold white phosphorous. The M825 blows up over the target and disperses the white phosphorous.
> 
> 
> Get yourself checked out at the doctor if you think a Roman candle or sparkler is more dangerous then an artillery fired round exploding overhead which sends shrapnel from the case, burning white phosphorous and toxic smoke.
> 
> View attachment 344111
> 
> 
> 
> Totally safe.


This pic looks more scary because its made in dark time with high exposition. U produce zero arguments and facts. Only OMGGG ITS WHITE POOOPSPOORUUUS OMGG OOOOOO, ITS SOOO WHIIIITE SOO PSOPPOOORIIC OOOOOOOO

There are two types of smoke shells:

1) Smoke only shell (for example M825).
2) Smoke shell with secondary burning and casualty function (example M110).

Israel used only M825. Smoke only shell. Case closed.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> This pic looks more scary because its made in dark time with high exposition. U produce zero arguments and facts. Only OMGGG ITS WHITE POOOPSPOORUUUS OMGG OOOOOO, ITS SOOO WHIIIITE SOO PSOPPOOORIIC OOOOOOOO
> 
> There are two types of smoke shells:
> 
> 1) Smoke only shell (for example M825).
> 2) Smoke shell with secondary burning and casualty function (example M110).
> 
> Israel used only M825. Smoke only shell. Case closed.





White phosphorous burns and causes toxic smoke, no way to tap dance around it.

You're an idiot case close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-aleppo-idUSKBN12H0T8
Mon Oct 17, 2016 | 9:04am EDT

People inspect a damaged site after an air strike Sunday in the rebel-held besieged al-Qaterji neighbourhood of Aleppo, Syria October 17, 2016. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail 



















Fourteen members of the same family were killed in an air strike in rebel-held eastern Aleppo on Monday, emergency service workers said, as the Syrian government pursued its Russian-backed campaign to capture opposition-held areas of the city.

A list of the dead published by the Civil Defence included several infants, among them two six-week old babies and six other children aged eight or below. The Civil Defence identified the jets as Russian. The attack hit the city's al-Marjeh area.

The Civil Defence is a rescue service operating in rebel-held areas of Syria. Its workers are known as "White Helmets".

The campaign has killed several hundred people since it started last month after the collapse of a truce brokered by Russia and the United States. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said it had documented the deaths of 448 people in air strikes in eastern Aleppo since then, including 82 children.

Syrian and Russian militaries say they only target militants.

Since the campaign was announced on Sept. 22, the government has captured territory from rebels to the north of the city, and also reported advances in the city itself which rebels have in turn said they have mostly repelled.

A Syrian military source said the army had targeted terrorists in three areas of Aleppo on Monday, killing seven of them. The government refers to all rebel fighters as terrorists.

The Observatory said 17 more people were killed in attacks by Russian jets on Sunday night in the al-Qarterji district of rebel-held Aleppo. That included five children, it said.


The monitoring group also said it had recorded the deaths of 82 people including 17 children in government-held areas of western Aleppo as a result of rebel shelling.

(Reporting by Tom Perry and Ellen Francis; Editing by Louise Ireland)


----------



## Madali

Massive support for SAA in recently liberated Qudsaya

https://m.facebook.com/dimashq.now/posts/1034503690008576





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1034365770022368





Good luck to Syrians in future endeavours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> 90% of bloodshed is caused by Assadist and his friends. Take Assad to Tehran and u will see drastic bloodshed reduction.


Do you remember giving us th stats of how "low" Assad's army #s are? so how can such a "decimated" demoralized force actually cause "90% of the bloodshed in Syria"? YOU MAKE NO SENSE SOMETIMES. ur biased and we need to expose this disease u have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Do you remember giving us th stats of how "low" Assad's army #s are? so how can such a "decimated" demoralized force actually cause "90% of the bloodshed in Syria"? YOU MAKE NO SENSE SOMETIMES. ur biased and we need to expose this disease u have.


Strange argumentation. You dont have to be a great warrior to kill civilians with barrel bombs.

All you wanted to know about Russia/Assad air force but afraid to ask:






Rebels calmly employ a gun in open flat space. Dont use any camo netting. 

Here Brittish artillery in 1942 North Africa:






Looks like German air force in 1942 was much more effective than todays Assad/Russian. Well they are busy destroying Aleppo.


----------



## 50cent

Madali said:


> It's better to ignore him. His posts become more and more useless and meaningless by the day. I don't mind an alternative perspective to mine, but his doesn't even make sense anymore.


He will have very hard time defending these animals all of their dirty tactics have been exposed by media



here ^^^^^. Another terroist animal openly walking using three kids as his. Human shied he is openly walking in sights of SAA because of these kids as his human shield he knew SAA won't fire at him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> He will have very hard time defending these animals all of their dirty tactics have been exposed by media
> View attachment 344355
> here ^^^^^. Another terroist animal openly walking using three kids as his. Human shied he is openly walking in sights of SAA because of these kids as his human shield he knew SAA won't fire at him


Assadist scum who daily barrel bombs towns killing dozens of civilians suddenly care about kids? You are trolling?






8 kids from same family killed today by Russian airstrike on Marjeh neighborhood in Aleppo. Total number of killed in Assad-Khamenai slaughter yesterday is about 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> Massive support for SAA in recently liberated Qudsaya
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/dimashq.now/posts/1034503690008576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1034365770022368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to Syrians in future endeavours


*
Why does the assad regime need mercenaries from foreign countries to fight for it if the regime is so popular? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *Why does the assad regime need mercenaries from foreign countries to fight for it if the regime is so popular? *



During the first few years of the Civil War, Assad faced large number of foreign fighters backed by military, financial, political, and logistic support.

Here is one article showing fighters joining the opposition from different countries. Probably on the lower end, since certain countries won't have the ability or the motivation to investigate this matter very closely.
http://www.rferl.org/a/foreign-fighters-syria-iraq-is-isis-isil-infographic/26584940.html

Here is another article about foreign fighters in Syria & Iraq,
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-many-foreign-fighters-are-fighting-for-isil/

Now, let's move back to 2012, when there were no foreign fighters on Syrian's side.
I'm using news sources that are not pro-Syrian Government or Pro-Iran.

For example, here is Al Jazeera, from 2012,
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2012/08/201282345719523948.html

_"Some foreigners are fighting in Syria's largest city, Aleppo, alongside rebels who say they are disappointed that more residents have not joined their cause."_

_"We saw a few Arab fighters from Saudi Arabia and Egypt who didn't want to be filmed," our correspondent said, adding that some of the foreign fighters claimed allegiance to al-Qaeda."
_
Here is an article from Spiegel,
http://www.spiegel.de/international...ts-declare-war-on-syria-s-assad-a-824875.html

So, Syria was faced with external enemies from 2011, and when they were on the verge of losing to the thousands of extremists that came from all around the world and the millions of dollars they were supported with, they then had to rely on their own external support to balance things out.

As SAA succeeds, their reliance on their allies will also reduce. That was true for Iraq, as we can see they are increasingly united, coherent, and better able to battle internal & external terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> During the first few years of the Civil War, Assad faced large number of foreign fighters backed by military, financial, political, and logistic support.
> 
> Here is one article showing fighters joining the opposition from different countries. Probably on the lower end, since certain countries won't have the ability or the motivation to investigate this matter very closely.
> http://www.rferl.org/a/foreign-fighters-syria-iraq-is-isis-isil-infographic/26584940.html
> 
> Here is another article about foreign fighters in Syria & Iraq,
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-many-foreign-fighters-are-fighting-for-isil/
> 
> Now, let's move back to 2012, when there were no foreign fighters on Syrian's side.
> I'm using news sources that are not pro-Syrian Government or Pro-Iran.
> 
> For example, here is Al Jazeera, from 2012,
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2012/08/201282345719523948.html
> 
> _"Some foreigners are fighting in Syria's largest city, Aleppo, alongside rebels who say they are disappointed that more residents have not joined their cause."_
> 
> _"We saw a few Arab fighters from Saudi Arabia and Egypt who didn't want to be filmed," our correspondent said, adding that some of the foreign fighters claimed allegiance to al-Qaeda."
> _
> Here is an article from Spiegel,
> http://www.spiegel.de/international...ts-declare-war-on-syria-s-assad-a-824875.html
> 
> So, Syria was faced with external enemies from 2011, and when they were on the verge of losing to the thousands of extremists that came from all around the world and the millions of dollars they were supported with, they then had to rely on their own external support to balance things out.
> 
> As SAA succeeds, their reliance on their allies will also reduce. That was true for Iraq, as we can see they are increasingly united, coherent, and better able to battle internal & external terrorists.



*As far as I know the rebels got foreign assistance to balance things out when it had to fight against not only the mafia regime but also its foreign supporters. Now you've turned it around to cover up the fact that the mafia regime has very little support in Syria.*


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *As far as I know the rebels got foreign assistance to balance things out when it had to fight against not only the mafia regime but also its foreign supporters. Now you've turned it around to cover up the fact that the mafia regime has very little support in Syria.*



I have given several reputable sources to make my point. If you don't like looking for answers, then maybe you shouldn't ask questions.


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> I have given several reputable sources to make my point. If you don't like looking for answers, then maybe you shouldn't ask questions.



*Read the history of the conflict before making false claims:*

*Syria: The story of the conflict*

More than 250,000 Syrians have lost their lives in four-and-a-half years of armed conflict, which began with anti-government protests before escalating into a full-scale civil war. More than 11 million others have been forced from their homes as forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad and those opposed to his rule battle each other - as well as jihadist militants from so-called Islamic State. *This is the story of the civil war so far, in eight short chapters.*

*1. Uprising turns violent*

Pro-democracy protests erupted in March 2011 in the southern city of Deraa after the arrest and torture of some teenagers who painted revolutionary slogans on a school wall. After security forces opened fire on demonstrators, killing several, more took to the streets.

The unrest triggered nationwide protests demanding President Assad's resignation. The government's use of force to crush the dissent merely hardened the protesters' resolve. By July 2011, hundreds of thousands were taking to the streets across the country.

Opposition supporters eventually began to take up arms, first to defend themselves and later to expel security forces from their local areas.

*2. Descent into civil war*

Violence escalated and the country descended into civil war as rebel brigades were formed to battle government forces for control of cities, towns and the countryside. Fighting reached the capital Damascus and second city of Aleppo in 2012.

By June 2013, the UN said 90,000 people had been killed in the conflict. By August 2015, that figure had climbed to 250,000, according to activists and the UN.

The conflict is now more than just a battle between those for or against Mr Assad. It has acquired sectarian overtones, pitching the country's Sunni majority against the president's Shia Alawite sect, and drawn in regional and world powers. The rise of the jihadist group Islamic State (IS) has added a further dimension.

*3. War crimes*

A UN commission of inquiry has evidence that all parties to the conflict have committed war crimes - including murder, torture, rape and enforced disappearances. They have also been accused of using civilian suffering - such as blocking access to food, water and health services through sieges - as a method of war.

The UN Security Council has demanded all parties end the indiscriminate use of weapons in populated areas, but civilians continue to die in their thousands. Many have been killed by barrel bombs dropped by government aircraft on gatherings in rebel-held areas - attacks which the UN says may constitute massacres.

IS has also been accused by the UN of waging a campaign of terror. It has inflicted severe punishments on those who transgress or refuse to accept its rules, including hundreds of public executions and amputations. Its fighters have also carried out mass killings of rival armed groups, members of the security forces and religious minorities, and beheaded hostages, including several Westerners.

We're just living on the edge of life. We're always nervous, we're always afraid

Mother-of-nine Mariam Akash, whose husband was killed by a sniper
Getty Images
*4. Chemical weapons*

Hundreds of people were killed in August 2013 after rockets filled with the nerve agent sarin were fired at several suburbs of Damascus. Western powers said it could only have been carried out by Syria's government, but the government blamed rebel forces.

Facing the prospect of US military intervention, President Assad agreed to the complete removal and destruction of Syria's chemical weapons arsenal.

The operation was completed the following year, but the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) has continued to document the use of toxic chemicals in the conflict. Investigators found chlorine was used "systematically and repeatedly" in deadly attacks on rebel-held areas between April and July 2014.

IS has also been accused of using homemade chemical weapons, including sulphur mustard. The OPCW said the blister agent was used in an attack on the northern town of Marea in August 2015 that killed a baby.

*5. Humanitarian crisis*

More than 4.5 million people have fled Syria since the start of the conflict, most of them women and children. Neighbouring Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey have struggled to cope with one of the largest refugee exoduses in recent history. About 10% of Syrian refugees have sought safety in Europe, sowing political divisions as countries argue over sharing the burden.

A further 6.5 million people are internally displaced inside Syria, 1.2 million were driven from their homes in 2015 alone.

The UN says it will need $3.2bn to help the 13.5 million people, including 6 million children, who will require some form of humanitarian assistance inside Syria in 2016. About 70% of the population is without access to adequate drinking water, one in three people are unable to meet their basic food needs, and more than 2 million children are out of school, and four out of five people live in poverty.

The warring parties have compounded the problems by refusing humanitarian agencies access to civilians in need. Up to 4.5 million people in Syria live in hard-to-reach areas, including nearly 400,000 people in 15 besieged locations who do not have access to life-saving aid.

*6. Rebels and the rise of the jihadists*

The armed rebellion has evolved significantly since its inception. Secular moderates are now outnumbered by Islamists and jihadists, whose brutal tactics have caused global outrage.

So-called Islamic State has capitalised on the chaos and taken control of large swathes of Syria and Iraq, where it proclaimed the creation of a "caliphate" in June 2014. Its many foreign fighters are involved in a "war within a war" in Syria, battling rebels and rival jihadists from the al-Qaeda-affiliated Nusra Front, as well as government and Kurdish forces.

In September 2014, a US-led coalition launched air strikes inside Syria in an effort to "degrade and ultimately destroy" IS. But the coalition has avoided attacks that might benefit Mr Assad's forces. Russia began an air campaign targeting "terrorists" in Syria a year later, but opposition activists say its strikes have mostly killed Western-backed rebels and civilians.

In the political arena, opposition groups are also deeply divided, with rival alliances battling for supremacy. The most prominent is the National Coalition for Syrian Revolutionary and Opposition Forces, backed by several Western and Gulf Arab states. However, the exile group has little influence on the ground in Syria and its primacy is rejected by many opponents of Mr Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Daesh never attacked Assad/ Khomeinist / Russian Vodka mercenaries for more than two years in Aleppo although they bordering each other, but rather Daesh protects Assadists back and attacks FSA.
Then some communists and Shabihas bark that they are killing Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

T-Rex said:


> *Why does the assad regime need mercenaries from foreign countries to fight for it if the regime is so popular? *


No let me ask you a better question - why cant Syrian "rebels" alone defeat Assad? WIthout foreign help they obviously have no chance on defeating Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

925boy said:


> No let me ask you a better question - why cant Syrian "rebels" alone defeat Assad? WIthout foreign help they obviously have no chance on defeating Assad.



Assad is not alone in this fight. Russia and sectarian Shia army( Iran Iraq and Lebanese hezbolla) is backing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *Read the history of the conflict before making false claims:*
> 
> So-called Islamic State has capitalised on the chaos and taken control of large swathes of Syria and Iraq, where it proclaimed the creation of a "caliphate" in June 2014. *Its many foreign fighters *are involved in a "war within a war" in Syria, battling rebels and rival jihadists from the al-Qaeda-affiliated Nusra Front, as well as government and Kurdish forces.



Thanks for the article, I am glad you agree with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Russian Navy's landing ship Nikolai Filchenkov sails in the Bosphorus, on its way to the Mediterranean Sea, in Istanbul, Turkey, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Murad Sezer





Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu delivers a speech during the opening of the international military-technical forum 'ARMY-2016' in Moscow region, Russia, September 6, 2016. REUTERS/Maxim Zmeyev


----------



## الأعرابي

Madali said:


> Thanks for the article, I am glad you agree with me.



Wear some glasses and read it again.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> So, Syria was faced with external enemies from 2011, and when they were on the verge of losing to the thousands of extremists that came from all around the world and the millions of dollars they were supported with, they then had to rely on their own external support to balance things out.
> 
> As SAA succeeds, their reliance on their allies will also reduce. That was true for Iraq, as we can see they are increasingly united, coherent, and better able to battle internal & external terrorists.


You can tell these stories to retarded idiots who know nothing about Syrian war.

In 2011 Assad firmly controlled the borders. First regions which gained independence from Assad were Homs triangle, Jabl Zavia, Ghouta.. deep inside Syria encircled by Assad bases from all sides. Rebels broke the border only in summer 2012.

And first regions which Iranian foreign thugs attacked were also Homs and Ghouta, without a single foreigner.

Assad survives only thanks to foreign force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Madali said:


> Thanks for the article, I am glad you agree with me.





925boy said:


> No let me ask you a better question - why cant Syrian "rebels" alone defeat Assad? WIthout foreign help they obviously have no chance on defeating Assad.


*
Now, why didn't I think of it? Could it be that the rebels have only a fraction of what they need to fight their heavily armed adversary?*


----------



## beast89

coward saudis watching the fall of aleppo and east ghouta.



Malik Abdullah said:


> Assad is not alone in this fight. Russia and sectarian Shia army( Iran Iraq and Lebanese hezbolla) is backing him.



came after the wahhabi horde. The rebels playing the sect card back fired on them and obviously saudis will not fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/car-bomb-attack-in-south-damascus/article9231071.ece
A car bomb exploded on Monday in a southern district of Damascus which is home to an important Shia shrine, with initial reports of casualties, monitoring group the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.


The British-based Observatory said the blast took place near a checkpoint used by the Syrian army and its allies.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, October 18, 2016
A man reacts while clenching onto the coffin of Hezbollah fighter Jalal al-Effie, who was killed during clashes in Syria's Aleppo, during his funeral in Beirut's southern suburbs, Lebanon. REUTERS/Aziz Taher






*Russian fighter jets and bombers at Hemeimeem air base in Syria*
© Vadim Savitsky/Russian Defense Ministry Press Service pool photo via AP 





LE BOURGET (France), October 19. /TASS/. Russia’s anti-terror operation in Syria has increased the interest of foreign customers in Russian weapons, Deputy Director of the Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Anatoly Punchuk told TASS on Wednesday.

"No doubt, during the ongoing Syria operation, the Russian combat hardware has demonstrated its high tactical and technical characteristics in combat conditions. The successes of our anti-terror contingent have increased the interest of foreign customers in the entire range of Russian-made military products, including naval hardware," he said at the 25th Euronaval-2016 international naval show.

Russia launched its anti-terror operation in Syria on September 30, 2015 at the request of Syrian President Bashar Assad. The anti-terror operation involves Russian combat aircraft, including strategic bombers. The operation’s active phase lasted until March 15, after which Russia withdrew its basic contingent from Syria. 






The newest air defense system S-400 was brought to Syria at the end of November 2015 after a Russian bomber was downed by a Turkish F-16 jet. As *Vladimir Putin said in mid-March 2016, S-400 and missile and artillery systems Pantsir would remain on duty in Syria after the pullout of the bulk of the Russian air group.*

On Tuesday, October 4 the Russian Defense Ministry said a battery of S-300 had been moved to the naval logistic facility at Tartus. It is expected to provide protection for the Russian task force off Syria’s shores.






***************

10:03
Six killed in airstrike in Syrian Aleppo province where Belgian Air Force operated - Russian Defense Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> View attachment 344919


You must suffer from short memory. What you try to label to Syria is the work of the one that Israel protects, nurturs and dispenses health too. 
Anyway, you tend to confuse the SAA, with thuggy IDF.
[video]



[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, October 19, 2016
Smoke rises from a building after shelling in the rebel held besieged town of Douma, eastern Ghouta in Damascus, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## Hindustani78

21:38
Three Russian officers injured in Aleppo - Russian reconciliation center (Part 2)

18:53
Russian armed forces employ over 3,000 satellite communications stations to guarantee defense capability - Defense Ministry


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789063775248932865

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

19:50
Russian military transport plane delivers 40 tonnes of humanitarian aid from Serbia to Syria


----------



## 50cent

caught ^^^^^ red handed using kid as a human shield so SAA don't fire at him Isn't enough proof of these animals. criminals tactics why are people fleeing those animals democratic occupied aleepo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Assadists who deliberately target civilians, hospitals, bakeries on daily basis have no shame and talk about some human shields.




Madali said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789063775248932865


What is confirmed is genocidal degenerate Assad aka Khamenai firing 300-mm Smerch rockets at both east and West Aleppo:

Smerch rocket in rebel Allepo:







Smerch rocket in regime part of Aleppo:






They cleansed 10 million people and want to cleanse more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 50cent

When jihads kharjis animals are keeping children as hostages inside their bases which later get bombed Jihadis are responsible

Also start posting updatimg us on daily Israeli warcrimes in Palestinians ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

*Ahmad Alkhatib–*
@AhmadAlkhtiib


#Syrian Journalist/preducer from #Aleppo, my Tweets represent me only, Victory is coming Freedom what I believe in ✌

Mars, Near to The Moon
173 FOLGE ICH6.550 FOLLOWER

*Tweets*



7 Min.vor 7 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
@jimmycoates1233 I know they didn't use them yet



7 Min.vor 7 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
#YPG forces targeting #Marea and #Kaljibrin and Suburb of #Azaz by Artillery shells resulted many injuries between civilians



9 Min.vor 9 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
Pro #Assad reporter proved that the Green buses not used and no Civilians went out of #Aleppo, so that's why they use it to eat inside it







26 Min.vor 26 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
@jimmycoates1233 All what we hear it's F16 but there's Drones watching them,Not targeting them



27 Min.vor 27 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
@RT_Erdogan: We are needed to enter the city of #Albab to create area Free from the Terrorists in the north of #Syria Terrorists =YPG ISIL



33 Min.vor 33 Minuten
Ahmad Alkhatib ‏@AhmadAlkhtiib
3 #YPG forces killed and many others injured after the #Turkish air strikes on #Tal_Riffat ✌️️


----------



## 50cent

Madali said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789063775248932865


It's strange to see civilians are running from democratic peace loving Fsa Jihadis kharjis controlled area to. murderous barrel bomb regime , controlled Aleppo even risking their lives knowing jihadis kharjis animals won't like them respond them with sniper fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

500 said:


> Assadists who deliberately target civilians, hospitals, bakeries on daily basis have no shame and talk about some human shields.
> 
> 
> 
> What is confirmed is genocidal degenerate Assad aka Khamenai firing 300-mm Smerch rockets at both east and West Aleppo:
> 
> Smerch rocket in rebel Allepo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smerch rocket in regime part of Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cleansed 10 million people and want to cleanse more.




Terrorist zionist coming for damage control in defences of his takfiri/ISIS/FSA terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

2 Years After This American Journalist Was Killed, Her ‘Conspiracy Theories’ on Syria are Proven as Facts


While Americans continue to be distracted by the discussion over Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, geopolitical tension around the proxy war in Syria has escalated to levels that could lead to regional warfare or open conflict between nuclear superpowers Russia and the United States, as described by military officials from multiple countries. US Army General Joseph Dunford, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, stated that a “no-fly zone” in Syria would lead to war with Russia, during a September 22 Senate committee hearing. Hillary Clinton also admitted similar risks of the military policy she supports for the Syria war, saying “you’re going to kill a lot of Syrians,” during a speech at a Goldman Sachs event.

The most recent attempt to stop the violence was a September 9 ceasefire negotiated by the United States and Russia. However that effort failed after US officials ended talks on October 3, claiming the Syrian military was killing civilians. The ceasefire agreement called for Russia to influence the Syrian government forces to stop fighting for control and for the US to influence rebel groups to separate from terrorist groups Al Nusra and Islamic State so they could be targeted by joint US-Russia military campaigns, a task which the US has failed to do since February 2016 despite US officials claiming to be in daily contact with rebel groups. The increased tension comes as the United States loses leverage in negotiations because of advances the Syrian government forces have made in regaining control over the country with the support of Russian military.

New information about the Syria proxy war continues show that actions by the United States have helped Al Qaeda and the Islamic State gain power in the country, with the goal of allowing the terrorists to overthrow the Syrian government. Evidence for this claim has been reported in small anecdotes by many international media outlets during the violent proxy war which has lasted almost six years, but American reporter Serena Shim dedicated her professional career to proving the United States and allies were purposely helping Al Qaeda and the Islamic State.

Serena Shim is an American citizen of Lebanese descent who was born near Detroit. Shim worked for Iranian broadcaster Press TV as a foreign correspondent covering wars, legitimate protests and fake uprisings in multiple countries. She reported live from Syria, Iraq, Turkey, and Lebanon during the conflict since 2011, including in the critical region of Daraa during the beginning of protests, which are misrepresented by American media as the reasons for the fake civil war.

Serena Shim was killed two years ago on October 19, 2014, in Turkey while reporting on the intense battle for the Syrian border city of Kobani which was the focus of international media attention. She was 29 when she died.

The city of Kobani, which has one of Turkey’s major border crossings with Syria, because it was under threat of being completely captured by the Islamic State. The US was forced to respond because Islamic State grew out of control and threatened the border stability of Turkey, and it became the first major area bombed during the US campaign in Syria.

The US and Turkey were also arguing over Washington’s plan to arm Kurdish fighters on the Syrian side of the border and how to allow Kurds from Iraq to support the effort by crossing through Turkey. On the day she was killed, the US began operations to airdrop weapons to the Kurds. Less than two days later, Islamic State fighters released a video showing the capture of an American weapons cache airdropped near the city. The video received international media attention which led the Pentagon to admit the weapons mistakenly reached ISIL terrorists.

It is claimed she was killed in a car accident with a cement truck. However, physical details about the case raise questions about the official explanation by Turkish officials. There are also conflicting stories about the timeline after her death and before the family received her body, which indicate actions by the government of Turkey and possibly the United States.

Two days before her death, Serena Shim reported on live international television that Turkish intelligence services were planning to arrest her for questioning on the suspicion her being a spy. The day after her death, US officials denied releasing any information it had about whether the US government was aware of Turkey’s plans. State Department officials told WTF News it would be December 2017 before a Freedom of Information Act request could be completed for information on what actions were taken by them to assist her as a US citizen.

Serena Shim conducted an undercover investigation in Turkey and Syria lasting multiple months during 2012 as she spoke fluent Arabic. Her report aired on Press TV beginning in December 2012. The issues listed below are topics she reported on first or experienced in person before they were reported by major media outlets. US officials continue to hide her death and not a single major media outlet in America reported on her death at the time despite the fact that she was popular in America and the Middle East.

*1. Hillary Clinton’s emails prove the US State Dept and White House knew Saudi Arabia and Qatar are funding Islamic State*
Clinton admitted, in an email conversation from August 2014 obtained by Wikileaks, that US allies Saudi Arabia and Qatar were sending money and weapons to ISIL. August 2014 was the height of terror during Islamic State’s rise, leading to the growing international media outrage which forced President Obama to publicly announce the beginning of airstrikes against ISIL in Syria on September 23, 2014.

*2. The United States wanted the Islamic State to grow, as proved by leaked intelligence documents*
The rapid growth of the Islamic State was not an accident, and many observers of the conflict questioned the US commitment to fighting terrorism as they ignored the group’s rise. Since the start of the armed conflict in 2011, United States officials including Hillary Clinton have publicly stated that their solution to stop the war is to replace Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and other government leaders. The public policy of the United States has been to support what the US calls moderate opposition groups under the name Free Syrian Army (FSA) with the goal of having them weaken the government forces.

That strategy changed in mid-2012 as news reports confirmed these rebels were committing war crimes by killing civilians and executing soldiers. One of the largest factions Al Nusra was specifically identified as a terrorist group in December 2012. At the same time, the Islamic State (known as Al Qaeda in Iraq) was growing in Syria and had become a dominant force by 2013. The Islamic State grew in Syria for almost two years before the US announced it would take military action in September 2014. The intelligence report was dated August 2012 confirms the US government would have known about this threat for two years.

JUDICIAL WATCH
*“If the situation unravels, there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor),* _*and this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime,*_ *which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran).”*

Syria has been fought over for two separate gas pipeline projects, a pipeline from Qatar rejected by Assad for one from Iran. The second pipeline is a Russian plan to connect with Turkey to deliver gas to Europe; the deal was finalized less than two weeks ago.


*3. Over 50,000 foreign jihadists, mostly came through Turkey?*
The Syrian war is called a civil war by American media. However, it is most influenced by about 50,000 foreign fighters that have entered the country to fight the war. Estimates for this number vary significantly as US officials (State Dept) claim it is at least 40,000 from 100 countries as of June 2016. However, a credible report from a Syrian group which was circulated in Arab and African newspapers claims it was over 50,000 in mid-2014.

There are no reliable estimates that separate this number into fighters for the Islamic State, Al Nusra or groups the US calls moderate opposition. Russian military sources estimated the number of foreign fighters with ISIL to be approximately 25,000. The remainder would leave at possibly more than 25,000 foreign fighters assigned to other groups.

The following two reports are both regarding the border crossing area in Hatay province of southern Turkey where Serena Shim reported from multiple times. Shim reported on the terrorists traveling to the region to sneak across the border into northwestern Syria where there were many staging area facilities to help organize fighters and transport weapons.

WASHINGTON POST – AUG 12 2014
REYHANLI, Turkey — Before their blitz into Iraq earned them the title of the Middle East’s most feared insurgency, the jihadists of the Islamic State treated this Turkish town near the Syrian border as their own personal shopping mall.

And eager to aid any and all enemies of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, Turkey rolled out the red carpet.

In dusty market stalls, among the baklava shops and kebab stands, locals talk of Islamist fighters openly stocking up on uniforms and the latest Samsung smartphones. Wounded jihadists from the Islamic State and the al-Nusra Front — an al-Qaeda offshoot also fighting the Syrian government — were treated at Turkish hospitals. Most important, the Turks winked as Reyhanli and other Turkish towns became way stations for moving foreign fighters and arms across the border.

“Turkey welcomed anyone against Assad, and now they are killing, spreading their disease, and we are all paying the price,” said Tamer Apis, a politician in Reyhanli, where two massive car bombs killed 52 people last year.

A CNN report from November highlights the scale of terrorist traffic across the Turkey-Syria border. The CNN crew observed arrival traffic from many international countries, attempting to interview men who fit the profile of a jihadist fighter, before working with a local smuggler to find the popular paths across the border to Syria.

CNN – NOV 4 2013
It’s an odd experience flying in to Hatay, southern Turkey, on the border with Syria and its nasty and seemingly infinite war these days: there is a truly international flavor to the passenger manifests.

As we flew in, there were two men from Mauritania, one with a limp, accompanied by a woman from Tunisia. On another flight which we saw land, two young men with large backpacks, coming from Benghazi. On another, four Libyans, also from Benghazi.

Then a young, bearded man with a noticeably thick northern British accent, there to collect a friend from Leicester — the pair absolutely doesn’t want to talk, especially when I offer them a CNN business card. Then come the Egyptians and a Gulf Arab — he sounded Saudi — who frantically kissed and embraced the bemused driver there to pick him up.

All these were men travelling in small groups or alone. Most refused to talk at all about why they were there, although the man from Leicester said he was doing humanitarian work and the Benghazi pair were open about the fact that they were going to Syria.

It’s not a crime to travel to southern Turkey, and there are many foreign aid groups here, so surely many people are traveling innocently. But it is extraordinary to watch this volume of international traffic from countries where al Qaeda has a confirmed and consistent presence into a NATO member state. You find yourself asking: why are these men here, and why don’t they want to talk about it?
*4. Al-Qaeda controlling border crossings from the beginning of the war*
A July 2012 news report by Agence France Presse shows early evidence of Al Qaeda terrorists controlling key aspects of the war while international media only reports that moderate rebel volunteers are fighting for freedom. Serena Shim was reporting undercover about this topic during the months that followed for her video exclusive aired in December 2012.

AFP
Syrian refugees housed in the Oncupinar camp on the Turkish side of the border took water and food to rebel forces, the news agency added, saying Turkish authorities had prevented people from crossing into Syria for security reasons.

Rebel forces gained control of the Bab al-Hawa crossing between Syria and Turkey on Thursday, but by Saturday evening, a group of some 150 foreign fighters calling themselves as Islamists were in control of the Bab al-Hawa post, an AFP photographer said.

Some of the fighters said they belonged to Al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM), while others claimed allegiance to a group called Shura Taliban.

They were armed with Kalashnikov assault rifles, rocket launchers and improvised mines.

*The fighters identified themselves as coming from a number of countries: Algeria, France, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and the Russian republic of Chechnya.*

There are seven functioning border posts along the nearly 900-kilometre (560-mile) frontier.

The United States and NATO members could have exercised multiple options to control border traffic at the seven major border crossings while applying pressure to the remaining crossing routes in rural areas which are already difficult to travel on because of mountainous terrain. There was a deliberate effort not to do this because it would disrupt the massive flow of weapons and equipment supplied to jihadist fighters by the United States and allies.

*5. The Moderate Free Syrian Army is a myth, and most fighters belong to Al Qaeda-like groups that commit war crimes*
US officials often claim that the Free Syrian Army is made of hundreds of groups of Syrian volunteers fighting government forces to prevent civilian massacres. The reality is that the largest groups in control of Syrian opposition territory have the same Salafist philosophy as Al Qaeda and these groups receive help from the US and partners. Many analysts claim the fighters are not accountable to their group’s specific command structure. However, there is a consistent pattern in the actions of these Salafist groups.

Al Nusra, the group known as Al Qaeda in Syria, was the first in the Syrian war to be named a terrorist organization by the US in December 2012. That was after almost a year of clandestine US support as part of opposition groups. Regional news media reported a trend of war crimes committed by Al Nusra fighters, forcing the US and United Nations to declare the group terrorists.

Ahrar al-Sham and Jaysh al-Islam have been prevented by the United States from being declared terrorists at the United Nations, which has been a point of failure in Syria negotiations. As a result, both groups continued to receive protection from America by including the groups in the Syrian ceasefire. They were also the major factions mixed in with al-Nusra in Aleppo, creating the controversy over Russian and Syrian forces bombing the city.

The US defended Ahrar al-Sham after they recently massacred an unknown number of people and kidnapped over 100 from a small village in May 2016. Ahrar has committed numerous war crimes and was singled out for war crimes by Amnesty International just before the Zaara massacre. The Amnesty report condemned the group for torture, kidnapping, and rape as well as using chemical weapons on multiple occasions. It is also believed the group may have killed over a dozen Russian advisors in a car bombing at a base.

Ahrar al-Sham was known to consistently have over 20,000 fighters, despite frequent losses.

Jaysh al-Islam, the other major group considered moderate by the US has grown to 25,000 fighters by some recent estimates. Since 2012, the group has integrated over 100 smaller groups, and Jaysh now leads one of Syria’s largest remaining alliances, Fatah Halab.

In November 2012, Jaysh al-Islam used civilians as human shields by locking them in metal cages on the back of trucks. In April 2016, Jaysh al-Islam admitted to using chemical weapons in the city of Aleppo.

In September 2013, these groups formed a jihadist alliance to fight government forces with the goals of creating their own “Islamic State” based on religious foundations.

WASHINGTON POST – SEP 25 2013
American hopes of winning more influence over Syria’s fractious rebel movement faded Wednesday after 11 of the biggest armed factions repudiated the Western-backed opposition coalition and announced the formation of a new alliance dedicated to creating an Islamic state.

*The al-Qaeda-affiliated Jabhat al-Nusra, designated a terrorist organization by the United States, is the lead signatory of the new group, which will further complicate fledgling U.S. efforts to provide lethal aid to “moderate” rebels fighting to topple Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.*

Others include *the Tawheed Brigade, the biggest Free Syrian Army unit in the northern city of Aleppo; Liwa al-Islam, the largest rebel group in the capital, Damascus; and Ahrar al-Sham, the most successful nationwide franchise of mostly Syrian Salafist fighters*. Collectively, the new front, which does not yet have a formal name but has been dubbed by its members the “Islamist Alliance,” *claims to represent 75 percent of the rebels fighting to topple Assad.*

After less than one year of fighting, Human Rights Watch wrote a public letter in March 2012 to opposition groups asking them to stop torturing and killing civilians based on religious beliefs.

In 2014, the United Nations estimated that almost half of Syria’s pre-war population of about 22 million people had been displaced by the war, with 3 million refugees leaving for other countries and 6.5 million moving to other regions of Syria. It is widely estimated that Christians made up around 10% of the population and many of the Christian areas have been targeted by opposition groups. Christian villages and areas of larger cities like Homs and Aleppo were targeted early in the war during 2012 before any groups were declared terrorists. As many Christians left their homes and belongings, the situation caught the attention of Christian leadership across the world. US Senator Rand Paul noted that at least President Assad was protecting Christians and other minorities in September 2013.

SPIEGEL
Reserved and halting, the women described what happened to their husbands, brothers and nephews back in their hometown of Qusayr in Syria. They were killed by Syrian rebel fighters, the women said — murdered because they were Christians, people who in the eyes of radical Islamist freedom fighters have no place in the new Syria.
——
And some factions within the patchwork of disparate groups that together comprise the Free Syrian Army have radicalized at a very rapid clip in recent months. A few are even being influenced by foreign jihadists who have traveled to Syria to advise them. That, at least, is what witnesses on the ground are reporting in Qusayr, where fierce fighting has raged for months. Control of the town has passed back and forth between the two sides, at times falling into the hands of the regime and at others of the rebels. Currently, fighters with the Free Syrian Army have the upper hand, and they have also made the city of 40,000 residents a place where the country’s Christian minority no longer feels safe.

Other minorities were targeted including the Alawite sect which President Assad is from, the Yazidis, the Druze and even Armenians, which made Hollywood’s Kim Kardashian comment on the war during the height of media coverage.

In July 2016, a video emerged that shows al-Zenki fighters recording themselves beheading a Palestinian boy they claim had been fighting for the Syrian government in Aleppo with the Palestinian-Syrian brigade Liwa al-Quds.

*6. FSA Weapons were given/taken by ISIS, Nusra, Al Qaeda*
Weapons and equipment provided by the US have been transferred or stolen by terrorists on multiple occasions, and US officials have been questioned about it by Congress and media. The US has been providing nonlethal aid since 2012 with the knowledge that it was likely to be stolen or just used by fighters that defect to terrorist brigades. After the December 2012 terrorist designation of Al Nusra, many groups began to form new alliances because they did not trust the US.

The Obama administration still attempted to claim they were organizing moderate rebels to assist during 2013, but dozens of FSA rebel brigades joined Al Qaeda-linked Ahrar al-Sham as it grew.

One of the most shocking twists in the war happened in December 2013 when Ahrar al-Sham and other groups under the Islamic Front raided an operations center for the US-backed opposition near the Turkish border. Warehouses storing weapons, vehicles, radios, laptops, and other advanced military equipment were raided by the groups, and the battle forced the leader of the opposition to flee the country. US officials announced they were suspending aid delivery until the loyal opposition members could be determined.

The Wall Street Journal reported that the terrorist groups in the Islamic Front numbered about 50,000 fighters, including 20,000 from Ahrar al-Sham and 5 other major FSA brigades that defected. The report claimed the Free Syrian Army was estimated to have only 40,000 fighters, down from estimates of 70,000 to 150,000 fighters.

The operations center is about 5 miles from the important Bab-el-Hawa border crossing in northwest Syria, providing direct access to the strategic city of Aleppo only 30 miles away. Fighters could also reach the area easily from the Hatay airport listed in number 3. Serena Shim reported that terrorists were in complete control of this crossing during multiple reports.

In November 2014, rebels who had received direct US assistance were quickly defeated by Al Nusra during an offensive through the northern province of Idlib. Hundreds of fighters trained by the U.S. fled the area or defected to al-Nusra.

WASHINGTON POST
Among the groups whose bases were overrun in the assault was Harakat Hazm, *the biggest recipient of U.S. assistance offered under a small-scale, covert CIA program launched this year, including the first deliveries of U.S.-made TOW antitank missiles.* The group’s headquarters outside the village of Khan Subbul was seized by Jabhat al-Nusra overnight Saturday, after rebel fighters there surrendered their weapons and fled without a fight, according to residents in the area.

Harakat Hazm, whose name means “Steadfastness Movement,” had also received small arms and ammunition alongside non-lethal aid in the form of vehicles, food and uniforms from the United States and its European and Persian Gulf Arab allies grouped as the Friends of Syria alliance. *Scores of its fighters had received U.S. training in Qatar under the covert program, but it was also not possible to confirm whether any of those fighters had defected to the al-Qaeda affiliate.*

US-backed rebels ignored their orders after training and defected to al-Nusra with their equipment again in September 2015.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789834934550663169


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789836086210101248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789830810027364352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789835635939020800


----------



## 500

Russia and Assad stages rebel attack on Castello road during the truce:


----------



## mike2000 is back

Old boyyyyyy, this civil war is a total mess with so many world powers,regional powers, militias, sects, foreign fighters, local fighters involved etc etc. Real definition of a mess, with each side saying how they are fighting the right holy fight are and how the others are fighting the wrong/evil fight.  Who to believe? lol




Poor ISIS , AT LEAST ONE THING EVERYBODY CAN AGREE IS TO FIGHT AGAINST THEM AND FOCUS ON THEM. Hard life for the most popular/trendy jihadist group. 




Middle East sure is a complex region. lol




WELCOME TO THE NEW VERSION OF A MINI WWII.




All we can do is just watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

mike2000 is back said:


> how the others are fighting the wrong/evil fight



Dozens of SAS experts in Menbij ? Right ?


----------



## 50cent

All we can do is just watch.[/QUOTE]. Rofl best explanation of our world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Russia and Assad stages rebel attack on Castello road during the truce:



What truce?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faravahar

500 said:


> Russia and Assad stages rebel attack on Castello road during the truce:



Just go joint your terrorist brethren in ISIS/FSA etc already. You're gagging for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke rises from reported opposition fire from buildings in an eastern government-held neighbourhood of the northern Syrian city of Aleppo as clashes erupted in an area designated as a humanitarian corridor for civilians to leave the embattles city, an AFP journalist said, despite an announced pause in the Syrian army's Russian-backed offensive.




*The United Nations had hoped to use the ceasefire to evacuate seriously wounded people, and possibly deliver aid.*

Heavy clashes erupted between regime and rebel forces in Syria's divided city of Aleppo after a "humanitarian" ceasefire announced by government ally Russia expired before the UN could evacuate wounded civilians from rebel-held areas.

*Moscow had extended the unilateral "humanitarian pause" into a third day until 1600 GMT Saturday *but announced no further renewal, as fierce fighting broke in several areas along the front line dividing the city, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported.

*Three people were wounded by shelling of the rebel-held Salaheddin and Al-Mashhad districts,* they said, adding that the first air strikes since the end of the truce hit the opposition-controlled district of Sheikh Saeed where there was also heavy fighting.

An _AFP_ correspondent *in rebel-held eastern districts also reported sounds of fighting and artillery fire.*

*Neither residents nor rebels of opposition-held districts heeded calls from Syria's army and Moscow to leave during the ceasefire, after weeks of devastating bombardment and a three-month government siege.*

The pause began on Thursday, and came after Moscow announced a temporary halt to the Syrian army's campaign to recapture the divided city.

The army opened eight corridors for evacuations, but just a handful of people crossed through a single passage, with the others remaining deserted.

“Members of popular civil committees from regime districts entered the eastern neighbourhoods to try to evacuate the injured but failed,” Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman said earlier Saturday.

Syrian state media and Russian authorities have accused rebels in the east of preventing civilians from leaving and using them as "human shields".

*Guarantees not received *

*More than 2,000 civilians have been wounded since the army launched its offensive to drive the rebels out of the eastern districts they have held since 2012. Nearly 500 people have been killed.*

The United Nations had hoped to use the ceasefire to evacuate seriously wounded people, and possibly deliver aid.

But a UN official said Saturday the requisite security guarantees had not been received.

"You have various parties to the conflict and those with influence and they all have to be on the same page on this and they are not," said David Swanson, a spokesman for the UN humanitarian office.

The UN had drawn up a four-day plan that was to start with two days of medical evacuations to west Aleppo, rebel-held Idlib province, and Turkey, and continue with more evacuations as well as aid deliveries.

No aid has entered Aleppo since July 7 and food rations will run out by the end of the month, UN chief Ban Ki-moon warned Thursday.

The UN had asked Moscow to consider extending the pause until Monday evening.

*'No third option' *

Moscow accuses rebels of preventing civilians from leaving, with senior Russian military official Sergei Rudskoi accusing them of "using the ceasefire in their interests".

*"We are seeing them massing around Aleppo and preparing for another breakthrough into the city's western neighbourhoods."*

*Russia is a key ally of Syria's government and began a military intervention in support of President Bashar al-Assad last September.*

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said in an interview set to air Saturday that the intervention was meant to "liberate" Syria and keep Assad in power.

"Either Assad is in Damascus, or Al-Nusra is," he said, referring to former Al-Qaeda affiliate the Fateh al-Sham Front. "There is no third option here."

The Observatory said earlier both rebels and regime forces appeared to be reinforcing their positions.

"The regime and the rebels are both bolstering their forces, which raises fears of a massive military operation if the ceasefire fails," Abdel Rahman said.

Elsewhere in Aleppo province, Turkish forces and allied Syrian rebels were shelling the Kurdish-Arab Syrian Democratic Forces coalition in several villages.

Turkey considers the Kurdish militia that leads the SDF to be a "terrorist" organisation, and began an operation in Syria in August targeting both it and the Islamic State group.

On Friday, a UN human rights council resolution called for "a comprehensive, independent special inquiry into the events in Aleppo".

It also demanded that warring parties provide unrestricted humanitarian access to desperate civilians and "end immediately all bombardments and military flights over Aleppo city".

On Saturday, the White House condemned the Assad regime's "defiance" of international norms after United Nations experts found the Syrian army had conducted three chemical weapons attacks against its own people in 2014 and 2015.

"The Syrian regime has violated the Chemical Weapons Convention and UN Security Council Resolution 2118 by using industrial chlorine as a weapon against its own people," National Security Council spokesman Ned Price said in a statement.

The US is working to bring those responsible to account, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hursb Celebi said:


> Dozens of SAS experts in Menbij ? Right ?


Not just in Menbij, Our Special forces are in Iraq, Syria and troops in Jordan as well. As I said, the region is a mess. Don't even know who or what we are fighting for anymore, as the region is a total mess. Lol 





War within a war indeed. 




It has also created some weird alliances.





Regional powers are even more involved than world powers.




Total mess




Who should we even bomb(confused)? 




Just bomb everything on sight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The war in Middle East is due to the blocking system.

NATO Vs CSTO .

You have forget to wrote about the role which is being played by the Chinese.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

mike2000 is back said:


> Not just in Menbij



Thanks comrade. You see, Turks are aware. Remember good old days SAS operating together with Turkish Maroons In Northern Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> The war in Middle East is due to the blocking system.
> 
> NATO Vs CSTO .
> 
> You have forget to wrote about the role which is being played by the Chinese.



What are you even talking about??


----------



## Hindustani78

mike2000 is back said:


> What are you even talking about??



i am talking about the real war which is going on in West Asia.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> i am talking about the real war which is going on in West Asia.


That will then be mainly between Russia(who has always considered Central Asia as its sphere of influence) and a resurgent China who increasingly has more to offer economically(and comes with influence) to these small central Asian countries. NATO doesn't really have much core interests/focus in that region per se. 

Anyway, thread is about Syrian conflict. So was confused when you talking about central Asia and stuffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790244254887149572


----------



## T-72

Putin needs to take Aleppo soon, within these next couple of weeks ideally.

If the Americans elect Hillary, the rebels can expect an intimidate ramping up of lethal aid as well as more visible diplomatic support from the 'west'

Obama will have no problem escalating this proxy war over the winter if he's merely passing the baton to the next, (albeit a way more hawkish) person from his team.

Trump, meanwhile, has said that he'd go as far as meeting Putin personally before he officially assumes office (while Obama completes his term) for a detente.

I hope Russia/Syria take Aleppo asap, that would be a much better position to negotiate from should the Americans elect crooked neocon Hillary.


----------



## flamer84

mike2000 is back said:


> Don't even know who or what we are fighting for anymore, as the region is a total mess



1.Turkey wanted a MB system in power,now it only wants to save face and to prevent a Kurdish state

2.Saudis and gulf allies wanted an Iranian proxy goverment out .

3.Russia wanted its only remaining ME ally to stand but it also uses Syria as a bargaining chip for the more important problem(for them) of Ukraine.

4.EU countries thought that they could install a democracy on western values (the most deluded bunch)

5.Iran expands its influence throughout chaos,in fact Iran is the only one thriving due to the chaos in the ME.

6.US wants to fight against salafi terrorism but also to gain something on the ground,mainly to stop Iran in becoming to powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

flamer84 said:


> 5.Iran expands its influence throughout chaos,in fact Iran is the only one thriving due to the chaos in the ME.



I don't see Iran 'thriving' because of Syrian or Iraqi wars. Maybe you meant economically after lifting of sanctions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Serpentine said:


> I don't see Iran 'thriving' because of Syrian or Iraqi wars. Maybe you meant economically after lifting of sanctions?




It's thriving by expanding its clout.Where was Iran 10-12 years ago as a power breaker in the region? Now it has a hand in the cookie jar all over the ME,you have to talk with Iran about Syria,about Iraq,it bogged the Saudis in their own Vietnam in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beyonder

flamer84 said:


> 1.Turkey wanted a MB system in power,now it only wants to save face and to prevent a Kurdish state
> 
> 2.Saudis and gulf allies wanted an Iranian proxy goverment out .
> 
> 3.Russia wanted its only remaining ME ally to stand but it also uses Syria as a bargaining chip for the more important problem(for them) of Ukraine.
> 
> 4.EU countries thought that they could install a democracy on western values (the most deluded bunch)
> 
> 5.Iran expands its influence throughout chaos,in fact Iran is the only one thriving due to the chaos in the ME.
> 
> 6.US wants to fight against salafi terrorism but also to gain something on the ground,mainly to stop Iran in becoming to powerful.


And,of course,you missed the most obvious culprit....Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Beyonder said:


> And,of course,you missed the most obvious culprit....Israel.




Truth be told,they didn't really do much.They're waiting on the sidelines to pick up the scrapps when it suits them.I know this goes against the all powerfull,all evil zionist theory but that's the way I see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beyonder

flamer84 said:


> Truth be told,they didn't really do much.They're waiting on the sidelines to pick up the scrapps when it suits them.I know this goes against the all powerfull,all evil zionist theory but that's the way I see it.


Yupe, it's all miracle & magic....somehow things happen to fit perfectly to their narratives ..just like good Old Bible says..all hail the Space Daddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

flamer84 said:


> Truth be told,they didn't really do much.They're waiting on the sidelines to pick up the scrapps when it suits them.I know this goes against the all powerfull,all evil zionist theory but that's the way I see it.


The theory says All powerful no but evill yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-idUSKCN12P0UM
Tue Oct 25, 2016 | 4:30am EDT
Turkish-backed rebel forces in northern Syria have gained control of three areas in the last 24 hours as they press a two-month-old operation to drive Islamic State and Kurdish militia forces from the border, the Turkish army said on Tuesday.

It said Turkish howitzers shelled 72 Islamic State and 15 Kurdish YPG militia targets as part of the "Euphrates Shield" operation launched in August, which has also been backed by Turkish warplanes and tanks.

With ground and air fire support the Syrian rebels "largely secured control" over the areas of Tuways, Al Gharz and Tlatinah south of Akhtarin, the military statement said, adding five rebels were killed and 28 wounded in the latest clashes.

The assault appeared to mark the first advance by the rebels in several days, widening the territory which they have seized since the start of the operation to 1,280 square kilometers (494 square miles), according to the statement.

Aircraft from the U.S.-led coalition carried out four air strikes, killing four Islamic State fighters and destroying two buildings and two vehicles, it said.

Turkish-backed rebels fighting under the banner of the Free Syrian Army crossed into northern Syria on Aug. 24 and took control of the border town of Jarablus from Islamic State largely unopposed.





President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday the Turkish-backed forces would press on to the Islamic State-held town of al-Bab, around 15 km (9 miles) from their current location.

The Syrian military said last week the presence of Turkish troops on Syrian soil was unacceptable and a "dangerous escalation and flagrant breach of Syria's sovereignty".


----------



## 500

Hezbollah terrorists killed in Aleppo this month:














Promised to liberate Jerusalem ended killing kids in Aleppo for corrupt inbred dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

flamer84 said:


> It's thriving by expanding its clout.Where was Iran 10-12 years ago as a power breaker in the region? Now it has a hand in the cookie jar all over the ME,you have to talk with Iran about Syria,about Iraq,it bogged the Saudis in their own Vietnam in Yemen.


I agree completely with your points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree completely with your points




Why....thank you mate


----------



## Faravahar

500 said:


> Hezbollah terrorists killed in Aleppo this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised to liberate Jerusalem ended killing kids in Aleppo for corrupt inbred dictator.




For everyone one of these, 100s of your beloved ISIS/FSA/Al nusra terrorist brethren are sent to hell.
One has to wonder why this terrorists zionist never posts pictures of dead ISIS ect, then again, why would he post pics of his dead brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Faravahar said:


> For everyone one of these, 100s of your beloved ISIS/FSA/Al nusra terrorist brethren are sent to hell.
> One has to wonder why this terrorists zionist never posts pictures of dead ISIS ect, then again, why would he post pics of his dead brothers


Its Hezbies who invaded Syria not vice versa. 

Millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty and u spend billions on killing kids in Syria. First you tried that in Israel but failed so u started murdering Syrians. Bloodthirsty psychopaths.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Its Hezbies who invaded Syria not vice versa.
> 
> Millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty and u spend billions on killing kids in Syria. First you tried that in Israel but failed so u started murdering Syrians. Bloodthirsty psychopaths.




Yea all those red bearded Chechens speaking Russian are totally locals. You're right, the hezbies invaded Syria from day one. They invaded and started killing evil Assadists or civilians.

In your professional opinion, do you think Assad should use fireworks to ethnically cleans his enemies instead of white phosphorous since you said fireworks are more dangerous then the magical, rainbow unicorn white phosphorous that Israel uses. 

Perhaps the moderate farmers with pitchforks can get some good fireworks and cleans the hezbies?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

500 said:


> Hezbollah terrorists killed in Aleppo this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised to liberate Jerusalem ended killing kids in Aleppo for corrupt inbred dictator.


Can you also post the pictures of the thousands of isis comrades of yours along with your beloved beheaders who are being slaughtered every week by Russian bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Yea all those red bearded Chechens speaking Russian are totally locals.


There are just several hundreds out of over hundred thousand rebels. First target of Hezbies was Quseir, without a single foreigner, then Ghouta without a single foreigner, then Homs city without a single foreigner, then Qalamoun without a single foreigner, now Aleppo city without a single foreigner... 



> You're right, the hezbies invaded Syria from day one. They invaded and started killing evil Assadists or civilians.


They invaded when despite insane brutality and 1000 times advantage in arms Assad was on verge of falling because Syrians did not want to fight for him.

P.S. As for your pathetic divert attempt go and find any evidence that M825 has secondary function except smoke or STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*Syrian regime helps Daesh, PKK/PYD, commander says*
*DAILY SABAH WITH ANADOLU AGENCY*
ISTANBUL
Published 10 hours ago
Bashar al-Assad's forces are helping Daesh and PKK/PYD in opposing the Free Syrian Army (FSA), a commander said Tuesday.

Abu Ramadan said Daesh and the PKK/PYD were acting together along the Marea-Jarabulus line in northern Aleppo province.

"Daesh came into action four years ago when Assad could not cope with the opposition," he told Anadolu Agency. "Now, the regime not only helps Daesh but also PKK/PYD in the region."

He added: "The regime and PKK/PYD play every single play to prevent the FSA's progress against Daesh in the region."

The PKK and its Syrian offshoot the PYD are both listed as terrorist groups by Turkey although the U.S. and EU only view the PKK as a terrorist organization.

Operation Euphrates Shield, which began on Aug. 24 backed by the Turkish Armed Forces, is aimed to bolster border security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the threat posed by terror organizations, especially Daesh.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Last week, the U.S. State Department acknowledged that al-Qaeda-linked terror group Jabhat al-Nusra is not a “priority” for the United States’ efforts in Syria.

One might ask, then: if al-Qaeda in Syria is not a priority for the war on terror, what is?

State Department spokesman John Kirby provided some useful insight into this dilemma, stating:

_“The only thing that stands between where we are now and a permanent and enduring ceasefire in Syria is _*Bashar al-Assad and his supporters*_._ _We recognize Al-Nusra as a spoiler, we have concerns about co-mingling, I’ve talked about this ad nauseam.”_

Largely missing from the American narrative of the Syrian conflict is that al-Nusra is shelling residential areas in Aleppo, where the government holds control of the majority of Aleppo’s citizens. In other parts of the world, these al-Qaeda-linked extremists are seen as the enemy, whereas in Syria, Western media will often refer to them as mere “rebel” groups.

The United States first officially used the term “war on terror” on September 20, 2011, to refer to the military campaigns that followed the attacks of September 11. The stated aim at the time was to defeat Islamic-linked terrorist organizations and dismantle regimes the U.S. government accused of supporting terrorism.


In 2013, Obama stated:

“_We must define our effort not as a boundless ‘Global War on Terror,’ but rather as a series of persistent, targeted efforts to dismantle specific networks of violent extremists that threaten America.”_

Sign up for the free Anti-Media newsletter the establishment doesn't want you to receive

The fact that a terror group — one linked to the organization that allegedly launched an act of war against the United States on American soil — is not a priority of the United States State Department should tell you something about how farcical and ineffective the war on terror actually is.

This change in rhetoric, which is ultimately designed to push ulterior economic agendas in the Middle East, is an insult to the thousands of soldiers who sacrificed their lives under the false pretense that they were going to protect their families from al-Qaeda-linked terrorists.

_This article* (*__US Government Acknowledges That al-Qaeda Is Not A Priority In Syria__) is free and open source. _


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...urkey-backed-rebels-turkish-army_1943707.html
Last Updated: Wednesday, October 26, 2016 - 12:34

Ankara: A suspected Syrian Army helicopter dropped barrel bombs on Turkish-backed rebels on Tuesday, the Turkish military said, in what appeared to be the first direct clash with Syrian forces since Turkey launched a cross-border incursion in August.

A helicopter "assessed to belong to regime forces" bombed the rebels in a village near Akhtarin, a town 5 km (3 miles) southeast of Dabiq, the Turkish military said in a statement. Dabiq is a former Islamic State stronghold which the rebels seized from the jihadists this month.

Two Turkish-backed rebels were killed and five wounded, the statement said. The Syrian military could not immediately be reached for comment.

The Syrian military said last week the presence of Turkish troops on Syrian soil was a "dangerous escalation and flagrant breach of Syria`s sovereignty". It warned it would bring down any Turkish warplanes entering Syrian airspace.

Turkey launched "Operation Euphrates Shield" two months ago, sending tanks and warplanes into Syria in support of the largely Turkmen and Arab rebels to push Islamic State from the border and prevent Kurdish militias taking ground in their wake.

President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday the Turkish-backed forces would press on to the Islamic State-held town of al-Bab, around 15 km (9 miles) from their current position. The Kurdish YPG militia is also seeking control of the town. 

Reuters

First Published: Wednesday, October 26, 2016 - 12:13


----------



## Tsilihin

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree completely with your points





flamer84 said:


> Why....thank you mate



We must take the fact that Iran have bigger population than SA,but also mentally are not in same level.
Iranians are clever and brave people, what's the reason that they survived a lot of years under embargo,unlike Saudis who are lazy and not so smart nation.
Disproportion in quality is main reason why Iran would be factor for stability on Middle East in years what come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

The world is going down.

HE is here 

Real Muslims must cherish.

Get ready for a massive natural disaster. It's coming 

But please destroy those Muslims - Muslims that are corrupt.


Point being: HE is here ))


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...urkey-backed-rebels-turkish-army_1943707.html
> Last Updated: Wednesday, October 26, 2016 - 12:34
> 
> Ankara: A suspected Syrian Army helicopter dropped barrel bombs on Turkish-backed rebels on Tuesday, the Turkish military said, in what appeared to be the first direct clash with Syrian forces since Turkey launched a cross-border incursion in August.
> 
> A helicopter "assessed to belong to regime forces" bombed the rebels in a village near Akhtarin, a town 5 km (3 miles) southeast of Dabiq, the Turkish military said in a statement. Dabiq is a former Islamic State stronghold which the rebels seized from the jihadists this month.
> 
> Two Turkish-backed rebels were killed and five wounded, the statement said. The Syrian military could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> The Syrian military said last week the presence of Turkish troops on Syrian soil was a "dangerous escalation and flagrant breach of Syria`s sovereignty". It warned it would bring down any Turkish warplanes entering Syrian airspace.
> 
> Turkey launched "Operation Euphrates Shield" two months ago, sending tanks and warplanes into Syria in support of the largely Turkmen and Arab rebels to push Islamic State from the border and prevent Kurdish militias taking ground in their wake.
> 
> President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday the Turkish-backed forces would press on to the Islamic State-held town of al-Bab, around 15 km (9 miles) from their current position. The Kurdish YPG militia is also seeking control of the town.
> 
> Reuters
> 
> First Published: Wednesday, October 26, 2016 - 12:13



This conflict is getting even more interesting with each passing day. Syrian regime bombing Turkish backed rebels fighting ISIS. 
TRES INTERESSANT.


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> This conflict is getting even more interesting with each passing day. Syrian regime bombing Turkish backed rebels fighting ISIS.
> TRES INTERESSANT.




Their country their ...

Guess the 3 dots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Lt. Gen Townsend of the US says YPG will take part in Raqqa OP, they seek to start it soon yet there's no available force.. except for the SDF.

Seems like apart from them only the SAA could take part in it but they're busy with Nusrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Some high ranking hunts today in Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunfu

ISIS child soldiers in Syria.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Some high ranking hunts today in Homs.
> View attachment 346653


They look like normal Syrians, two dont have even any beards, what makes them "jihadists"? Is that young guy of 20-es also a General? Or Admiral - Generalisimus? Your regime killed over 1 million Syrians, do u think another 4 make any difference?

Especially funny to hear about "jihadists" from citizen of crazy theocracy which sends swarms of sectarian thugs into Syria.

P.S. I made a search for Brigadier General Mahmoud Ayoub ( عميد ركن محمود ايوب) zero results.


----------



## flamer84

f1000n said:


> Lt. Gen Townsend of the US says YPG will take part in Raqqa OP, they seek to start it soon yet there's no available force.. except for the SDF.
> 
> Seems like apart from them only the SAA could take part in it but they're busy with Nusrats.




Will Turkey allow that or just attack the YPG from the back as per their current policy?.I haven't seen a state lending so much help to ISIS like Turkey does in the last 3 years.From buying oil,supplying arms to direct assistance when the YPG was steamrolling those rats.Now we know for whome the "shield" was in Turkey's operation.


----------



## f1000n

flamer84 said:


> Will Turkey allow that or just attack the YPG from the back as per their current policy?.I haven't seen a state lending so much help to ISIS like Turkey does in the last 3 years.From buying oil,supplying arms to direct assistance when the YPG was steamrolling those rats.Now we know for whome the "shield" was in Turkey's operation.



Turkey attacks the YPG in Afrin canton. They're different from the other YPG on the eastern side which have American troops embedded with them, attacking those is a big risk. It's better to let Arabs deal with Raqqa since it's Arab territory, one way or another it's unlikely Raqqa ends up in Kurdish hands, they don't have any support to incorporate that to 'their lands' but they will take part in the OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> This conflict is getting even more interesting with each passing day. Syrian regime bombing Turkish backed rebels fighting ISIS.
> TRES INTERESSANT.


*
Assad doesn't want his Daesh buddies gone!*



flamer84 said:


> Will Turkey allow that or just attack the YPG from the back as per their current policy?.I haven't seen a state lending so much help to ISIS like Turkey does in the last 3 years.From buying oil,supplying arms to direct assistance when the YPG was steamrolling those rats.Now we know for whome the "shield" was in Turkey's operation.


*
So much propaganda against Turkey, has Turkey done anything to your vampire's dungeon?*


----------



## mike2000 is back

flamer84 said:


> Will Turkey allow that or just attack the YPG from the back as per their current policy?.I haven't seen a state lending so much help to ISIS like Turkey does in the last 3 years.From buying oil,supplying arms to direct assistance when the YPG was steamrolling those rats.Now we know for whome the "shield" was in Turkey's operation.



To be honest though, the Turks also have their own interests to protect by not allowing Kurdish forces to form a state close to their borders which will encourage their restless Kurdish region to seek independence or at least autonomy, it's mainly for this reason Turkey intervened against the Kurds primarily(ISIS comes later). The Assad regime also has its own interests in keeping ISIS alive, since this will also justify its own agenda and enable him to make this conflict as if he is only fighting Terrorists. Same with Russia to some extent, Since Moscow also need ISIS to justify their military presence in Syria as a fight against terrorists(never mind that the vast majority of Russian targets has not been ISIS but rebel groups fighting Assad regime). Ssimilarly so does the Mullahs in Tehran for obvious reasons since this enables them to say they are merely using foreign shias militias to fight ISIS(never mind that most of their shias fighters/militias have been fighting mostly with FSA way before ISIS even appeared in Syria) same with even U.S,U.K,France, they all need ISIS to justify their intervention in Syria. If ISIS is defeated, what else will all these powers use as an excuse for intervention?lol

So as I said before, the conflict is a total mess with every actor in this conflict having their own interests. Nothing in this region can ever be seen from a white and black perspective. So I don't think there is only a single actor to blame here. Apart from the leader of the country itself I.e Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791519045707116545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai terrorists murdered 22 children and 6 teachers yesterday in Haas, Idlib.







Dropped dumb bombs on village far from the frontline. Murder for sake of murder.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Gunfu said:


> ISIS child soldiers in Syria.


These mongol animals will be killed, doesnt matter which age they're. They are devil worshippers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

f1000n said:


> Lt. Gen Townsend of the US says YPG will take part in Raqqa OP, they seek to start it soon yet there's no available force.. except for the SDF.
> 
> Seems like apart from them only the SAA could take part in it but they're busy with Nusrats.



http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...itary-operation-will-target-raqa_1944249.html
Last Updated: Thursday, October 27, 2016 - 17:26

Ankara: Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Thursday that the military operation supporting Syrian opposition fighters in northern Syria will target the IS-held city of Raqa

Erdogan said the rebels were now advancing on the important city of Al Bab to clear Islamic State group elements. After retaking the city, they will target Manbij, captured by Syrian Kurdish militia in August, and "then we will go towards Raqa".

Raqa, the de facto capital of the Islamic State, has long been the next target in the fight against the jihadists but there is a debate on how the offensive would look on the ground.

The US-led coalition against IS is likely to provide air support but Turkey opposes the involvement of any Syrian Kurdish militias.

Since August 24, Turkish tanks and special forces have been inside northern Syria providing support to opposition fighters in an ambitious operation to remove IS jihadists from the entire border area.

The Turkey-backed rebels comprise different Syrian opposition brigades rather than a single organised force, according to experts.

The operation dubbed "Euphrates Shield" has another purpose: to halt the westward advance of the Syrian YPG Kurdish militia.

Ankara says the People`s Protection Units (YPG) and Kurdish Democratic Union (PYD) are linked to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers` Party (PKK) waging an insurgency in Turkey since 1984.

The PKK is proscribed as a terrorist organisation by Turkey, the European Union and the United States.

In August the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a US-backed alliance of about 30,000 Kurdish and Arab fighters, captured Manbij from IS.

But Erdogan has repeatedly said any operation to retake Raqa cannot be done with YPG elements and on Thursday, said the Turkish operation would target Manbij as well.

He later said he told US President Barack Obama in a telephone conversation on Wednesday that he opposed any YPG or PYD participation.

"We do not need terrorist organisations like the PYD/YPG... I said, `come let`s remove Daesh (IS) from Raqa together. We will sort this out together with you`. We have the strength," he said, referring to the Turkey-backed rebels.

Erdogan also said that Turkey would not allow the northern Iraqi district of Sinjar to become a new Qandil, referring to the mountainous area in Iraq`s north where the PKK has bases.

"Sinjar is on its way to becoming a new Qandil. We will not allow (this) because the PKK is there," hinting at possible Turkish military intervention.

AFP


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> They look like normal Syrians, two dont have even any beards, what makes them "jihadists"? Is that young guy of 20-es also a General? Or Admiral - Generalisimus? Your regime killed over 1 million Syrians, do u think another 4 make any difference?
> 
> Especially funny to hear about "jihadists" from citizen of crazy theocracy which sends swarms of sectarian thugs into Syria.
> 
> P.S. I made a search for Brigadier General Mahmoud Ayoub ( عميد ركن محمود ايوب) zero results.



Here's Faylaq al-Sham condolence message to Faylaq Homs for its commanders killed:







They were colonel, brigadier general, Lieutenant-Colonel and First-Lieutenant respectively.

If you have any problems translating military ranks from Arabic to English, visit here.

-----------------------------

PS: SAA recaptured Suran city in northern Hama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, October 26, 2016
A boy inspects a damaged site after shelling in the rebel held town of Hass, south of Idlib province, Syria. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah


----------



## 50cent

During Jihadi khArji Animals fun festival kidnapped future child soldiers cleary visible.These kids in process of becoming a future terrorist
Since kids are easier to brainwash . Footage from syria or some other Arab country not sure about exact location

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791306613286068224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Oct. 25, 2016) USS Ross (DDG 71), not shown, conducts plane guard operations for the French aircraft carrier FS Charles de Gaulle (R 91). Ross, an Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer, forward-deployed to Rota, Spain, is providing multi-warfare defense support to Charles de Gaulle carrier-based operations in the Eastern Mediterranean against identified ISIL positions in support of Operation Inherent Resolve. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Theron J. Godbold/Released)







mike2000 is back said:


> This conflict is getting even more interesting with each passing day. Syrian regime bombing Turkish backed rebels fighting ISIS.
> TRES INTERESSANT.



Russians have denied bombing in Aleppo. Turkey and Russian Federation have shared intelligence outputs related to Syria and Iraq. 

*October 27, 2016*
19:05
PUTIN: RUSSIAN, SYRIAN AIR FORCES NOT WORKING IN ALEPPO FOR NINTH DAY IN A ROW


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Here's Faylaq al-Sham condolence message to Faylaq Homs for its commanders killed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were colonel, brigadier general, Lieutenant-Colonel and First-Lieutenant respectively.
> 
> If you have any problems translating military ranks from Arabic to English, visit here.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> PS: SAA recaptured Suran city in northern Hama.


Here the colonel your jihadist thugs killed:






*Syrian colonel Shawki Ayoub: we accept Manaf Talas to replace Al Assad*



2015/11/24



852



0

*



By: Abdesselam Sakia / English version: M. A. *
Colonel Shahwki Ayoub who works for the Syrian Free Army said the Assad regime fights through Shiite militias from different countries. “We are not against appointing General Mataf Talas in power to succeed Assad in a transition phase,” he told Echorouk in an interview.


http://www.echoroukonline.com/ara/articles/262694.html


1) He is patriotic Syrian.
2) He is not Islamist.
3) He proposes sensible peaceful solution.

For these 3 reasons Assad and Khamenai thugs hate him.They want only Islamists to be their opponents and they will get them.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Here the colonel your jihadist thugs killed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Syrian colonel Shawki Ayoub: we accept Manaf Talas to replace Al Assad*
> 
> 
> 
> 2015/11/24
> 
> 
> 
> 852
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> By: Abdesselam Sakia / English version: M. A. *
> Colonel Shahwki Ayoub who works for the Syrian Free Army said the Assad regime fights through Shiite militias from different countries. “We are not against appointing General Mataf Talas in power to succeed Assad in a transition phase,” he told Echorouk in an interview.
> 
> 
> http://www.echoroukonline.com/ara/articles/262694.html
> 
> 
> 1) He is patriotic Syrian.
> 2) He is not Islamist.
> 3) He proposes sensible peaceful solution.
> 
> For these 3 reasons Assad and Khamenai thugs hate him.They want only Islamists to be their opponents and they will get them.



He defected to the side of militias to fight a government still in charge with arms. In every single country in the world that is branded as treason and the penalty can be either death or life sentence and certainly not called 'patriotic'. So stop trying to twist things around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> He defected to the side of militias to fight a government still in charge with arms. In every single country in the world that is branded as treason and the penalty can be either death or life sentence and certainly not called 'patriotic'. So stop trying to twist things around.


He defected because he refused to murder own people for sake of inbred corrupt dictator. Everyone who obeys criminal orders is a criminal himself.

Thats why your regime in addition to army has IRGC and Basij thugs (SS and SA).

Assad does not want peaceful solution thats why everyone who is not extreme Islamist is his first target. And thats why Syria is destroyed for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> He defected to the side of militias to fight a government still in charge with arms. In every single country in the world that is branded as treason and the penalty can be either death or life sentence and certainly not called 'patriotic'. So stop trying to twist things around.


Good to see this rat has left SAA SAA is now more hygienically clean. Filtered out all rats terrorist lovers leaving Secular humanist on SAA side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

flamer84 said:


> Will Turkey allow that or just attack the YPG from the back as per their current policy?.I haven't seen a state lending so much help to ISIS like Turkey does in the last 3 years.From buying oil,supplying arms to direct assistance when the YPG was steamrolling those rats.Now we know for whome the "shield" was in Turkey's operation.


If you are little bit informed you would know who is attacking whom from the back....let's of your rants are baseless as always.



f1000n said:


> Turkey attacks the YPG in Afrin canton. They're different from the other YPG on the eastern side which have American troops embedded with them, attacking those is a big risk.


We didn't attacked them, it's vice versa....After capturing Dabıq...we expanded towards south-east towards Al-Bab.

1-) For months YPG in the Afrin, has not clashed against ISIS....but when ISIS were on the retreat, they captured some villages, tried to block our way to Al-bab, and attacked FSA held villages.

2-) The ones in the east did the same thing, when we captured. Then we swept them at the back of the sajur river and continued against ISIS held villages/towns... There were lots of Aerial strikes, howitzer, tanks attacks on YPG.

I really wonder if you are going to try to argue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

#ملحمة_حلب_الكبرى has began to break the siege on Aleppo, Syrian rebels liberated Assad neighborhood, Sorah barrier, Manasher & Minan and Cartoon factory. 






now there is a massive attack to liberate 3000 Project (مشروع 300)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Sinan said:


> We didn't attacked them, it's vice versa....After capturing Dabıq...we expanded towards south-east towards Al-Bab.
> 
> 1-) For months YPG in the Afrin, has not clashed against ISIS....but when ISIS were on the retreat, they captured some villages, tried to block our way to Al-bab, and attacked FSA held villages.
> 
> 2-) The ones in the east did the same thing, when we captured. Then we swept them at the back of the sajur river and continued against ISIS held villages/towns... *There were lots of Aerial strikes, howitzer, tanks attacks on YPG*.
> 
> I really wonder if you are going to try to argue.



yes that's what I said, Turkey attacked the ypg


----------



## alarabi

Many Insghimases of Syrian rebels started the attack to break the siege on Aleppo from the western part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Its hilarious. Lightly armed rebels took 1070 suburb in 1 day. Then swarms of Hezbollah, Iraqis and others with massive support of Russian air force and artillery were trying to regain it for months but failed.

Now lightly armed rebels take Al Assad suburb in 1 day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


> Its hilarious. Lightly armed rebels took 1070 suburb in 1 day. Then swarms of Hezbollah, Iraqis and others with massive support of Russian air force and artillery were trying to regain it for months but failed.
> 
> Now lightly armed rebels take Al Assad suburb in 1 day.



That's not surprising at all once you realize that Rebels are fighting for their own homelands while Asshead's fighting force is overwhelmingly foreign mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Its hilarious. Lightly armed rebels took 1070 suburb in 1 day. Then swarms of Hezbollah, Iraqis and others with massive support of Russian air force and artillery were trying to regain it for months but failed.
> 
> Now lightly armed rebels take Al Assad suburb in 1 day.



Stupid comparison at its best. Yesterday, SAA captured Sawran city, a relatively large town in just 3 hours. It all depends whether the defending forces retreat or not. The same thing happened in Bani Zeid district of Aleppo. SAA captured it in just 2 hours after terrorists retreated.

The same happened for 1070 areas where forces retreated quickly. Another example is Aleppo Justice Building and Air Force Academy northwest of city. Jaish al-Fath rodents literally launched tens of fiercest attacks with all they had to capture them, but failed miserably and lost hundreds for 2 buildings. Why? Because SAA didn't retreat from the area. Other examples are Aleppo central prison or Kweires airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...po-counter-attack-to-break-siege_1944579.html

Last Updated: Friday, October 28, 2016 - 18:31

Beirut: Syrian rebels including jihadists began a counter-attack against the army and its allies on Friday aiming to break a weeks-long siege on eastern Aleppo, insurgents said."

The assault, employing heavy shelling and suicide car bombs, was mainly focused on the city`s western edge by rebels based outside Aleppo. It included Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, a former affiliate of al Qaeda previously known as the Nusra Front, and groups fighting under the Free Syrian Army (FSA) banner. 

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a British-based war monitor, said more than 15 civilians had been killed and 100 wounded by rebel shelling of government-held western Aleppo. State media reported that five civilians were killed.

There were conflicting accounts of advances in areas on the city`s outskirts.

Aleppo, Syria`s biggest pre-war city, has become the main theatre of conflict between President Bashar al-Assad, backed by Iran, Russia and Shi`ite militias, and Sunni rebels including groups supported by Turkey, Gulf monarchies and the United States. 

The city has been divided for years between the government-held western sector and rebel-held east, which the army and its allies put under siege this summer and where they launched a new offensive in September that medics say has killed hundreds. 

Photographs showed insurgents approaching Aleppo in tanks, armoured vehicles, bulldozers, make-shift mine sweepers, pick-up trucks and on motorcycles, and showed a large column of smoke rising in the distance after an explosion.

Rebels said they had taken several positions from government forces and the Observatory said they had gained control over a checkpoint at a factory in southwest Aleppo and some other points nearby.

But a Syrian military source said the army and its allies had thwarted what he called "an extensive attack" on south and west Aleppo. A state television station reported that the army had destroyed four car bombs.

Abu Anas al-Shami, a member of the Fateh al-Sham media office, told Reuters from Syria the group had carried out two "martyrdom operations", after which its fighters had gone in and had been able to "liberate a number of important areas". A third such attack had been carried out by another Islamist group.

A senior official in the Levant Front, an FSA group, said: "There is a general call-up for anyone who can bear arms."
"The preparatory shelling started this morning," he added. 

*Heavy rebel bombardment, with more than 150 rockets and shells, struck southwestern districts*, the Observatory said.

Fateh al-Sham played a big part in a rebel attack in July that managed to break the government siege on eastern Aleppo for several weeks before it was reimposed.

Abu Youssef al-Mouhajir, an official from the powerful Ahrar al-Sham Islamist group, said the extent of cooperation between the different rebel factions was unusual, and that the largest axis of attack was on the western edge of the city. 

"This long axis disperses the enemy and it provides us with good cover in the sense that the enemy`s attacks are not focused," he said.

The powerful role played by Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, listed by many countries as a terrorist group, has complicated Western policy towards supporting the anti-Assad opposition.

*The United States has prevented more powerful weapons such as anti-aircraft missiles from being supplied to rebels partly* out of fear they could end up in jihadist hands.

The Syrian military source said Friday`s attack had been launched in coordination with Islamic State, a group against which all the other rebels, including Fateh al-Sham, have fought. 

Islamic State fighters did clash with the Syrian army on Friday at a government-held airbase 37km (23 miles) east of Aleppo, next to territory the jihadist group already controls, the Observatory reported.

Syria`s civil war, now in its sixth year, has killed hundreds of thousands of people, displaced half the country`s pre-war population, dragged in regional and global powers and caused a refugee crisis in the Middle East and Europe.

Mouhajir, the Ahrar al-Sham official, said cloudy weather was helping to reduce the aerial advantage enjoyed by the Syrian military and its Russian allies. Inside Aleppo, tyres were also burnt to create a smokescreen against air strikes. 

*Grad rockets were launched at Aleppo`s Nairab air base before the assault began said Zakaria Malahifji, head of the political office of the Aleppo-based Fastaqim rebel group, adding that it was going to be "a big battle". *

The Observatory also said that Grad surface-to-surface rockets had struck locations around the Hmeimim air base, near Latakia. 

Reuters

First Published: Friday, October 28, 2016 - 18:31


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, October 27, 2016
Boys inspect a hole in the ground after an airstrike near a playground on the besieged rebel held town of Douma, eastern Ghouta in Damascus, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh






Reuters / Friday, October 28, 2016
A makeshift military front loader drives in Dahiyat al-Assad, west Aleppo city, Syria. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Stupid comparison at its best. Yesterday, SAA captured Sawran city, a relatively large town in just 3 hours. It all depends whether the defending forces retreat or not. The same thing happened in Bani Zeid district of Aleppo. SAA captured it in just 2 hours after terrorists retreated.


Beni Zeid was totally encircled with Kurds attacking from back.



> The same happened for 1070 areas where forces retreated quickly.


1070 have heavy concrete builings u can make defense lines there, but Assadists fled leaving their boots. 



> Another example is Aleppo Justice Building and Air Force Academy northwest of city. Jaish al-Fath rodents literally launched tens of fiercest attacks with all they had to capture them, but failed miserably and lost hundreds for 2 buildings.


Nonsense. In Layramon area small Chechen group made good advances inflicting heavy casualties to Assadists. 



> Why? Because SAA didn't retreat from the area. Other examples are Aleppo central prison or Kweires airbase.


Central Aleppo prison is a heavy fort with open areas around. Even a total retard can defend it. Kewires also has large open areas and dig in tanks. Rebels and then ISIS had almost no ATGMs.

Same happened in Menagh. They defended until rebels got ATGMs then they fled.


----------



## Hindustani78

*October 28, 2016*
TWO MORTAR SHELLS AT RUSSIAN EMBASSY COMPLEX IN DAMASCUS, NO ONE HURT, 4 VEHICLES DAMAGED - RUSSIAN FOREIGN MINISTRY


----------



## 500

Russia fights vs ISIS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Beni Zeid was totally encircled with Kurds attacking from back.
> 
> 
> 1070 have heavy concrete builings u can make defense lines there, but Assadists fled leaving their boots.
> 
> 
> Nonsense. In Layramon area small Chechen group made good advances inflicting heavy casualties to Assadists.
> 
> 
> Central Aleppo prison is a heavy fort with open areas around. Even a total retard can defend it. Kewires also has large open areas and dig in tanks. Rebels and then ISIS had almost no ATGMs.
> 
> Same happened in Menagh. They defended until rebels got ATGMs then they fled.



Always the same nonsense. You will even claim earth is a cube if I say earth is a sphere, so what' the point? You can tell all this nonsense to those who like your posts or believe them, doesn't work on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Russia fights vs ISIS:


What's the difference between Isis and fsa aka Syrian opposition animals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

galaxy_surfer said:


> What's the difference between Isis and fsa animals


 he supports them both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> he supports them both


Majority of guys on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Always the same nonsense. You will even claim earth is a cube if I say earth is a sphere, so what' the point? You can tell all this nonsense to those who like your posts or believe them, doesn't work on me.


Here that small Chechen group that advanced in Layramoun. 






I know that conflict much better than you, sorry to say.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Here that small Chechen group that advanced in Layramoun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that conflict much better than you, sorry to say.



No you don't, that's for sure. I never mentioned Layramoun district, I specifically mentioned Air force intelligence building, for which, Jaish al-Fath rodents launched numerous different assaults, and every single one of them failed. They have failed to this very day to capture a building and areas around has became their graveyard.

There are various other examples like this. When a force stands to fight, capturing an area is extremely hard. If they retreat, capturing it is very easy, i.e 1070 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No you don't, that's for sure.


You posted this map, means u know nothig:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CocnVpCW8AYE8jA.jpg

Nothing personal.



> I never mentioned Layramoun district, I specifically mentioned Air force intelligence building, for which, Jaish al-Fath rodents launched numerous different assaults, and every single one of them failed. They have failed to this very day to capture a building and areas around has became their graveyard.
> 
> There are various other examples like this. When a force stands to fight, capturing an area is extremely hard. If they retreat, capturing it is very easy, i.e 1070 project.


Layramoun is attached to that building. Chechens took area up to intelligence building with small resistance and inflicting heavy casualties to Assadists.


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Russia fights vs ISIS:



Your funny pictures and maps has nothing to do with reality.

The Deir-ez-Zor city being attacked by the ISIS forces on weekly basic. Not to mention, that so called "Anti-ISIS" alliance bombed SAA positions and playing on the terrorists side. Their attacks are unsuccessful thanks to Russian Air Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> The Deir-ez-Zor city being attacked by the ISIS forces on weekly basic.


Exactly. They make 50 strikes a day on rebels and 1 strike a week on ISIS.



> Not to mention, that so called "Anti-ISIS" alliance bombed SAA positions and playing on the terrorists side.


Thats total fake. Assadists lied as usual.

Here example of Russian lie:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/af...try-says-Syria-school-strike-photos-fake.html

They claim here was no air strike on Hass school at all. Thats despite the fact that the moment of the strike was filmed in ID quality from several locations:


----------



## f1000n

http://en.apa.az/world-news/asia-news/iraqi-forces-may-enter-syria-to-fight-daesh-adviser.html

An Iraqi adviser hinted Saturday that Iraqi forces might enter Syrian territories to fight the ISIL militant group, APA reports quoting Anadolu agency. 

Speaking at a forum in Najaf in central Iraq, Faleh al-Fayyad, a national security adviser to the Iraqi government, said Iraqi forces were making progress in the ongoing operation to retake ISIL-held Mosul city. “…we might be forced to enter Syrian territories to fight ISIL after liberating Mosul,” he added. This is the first time that an Iraqi official speaks about the possibility of sending troops into war-torn Syria to fight Daesh. Fayyay denied that the PKK terrorist group was participating in the anti-Daesh offensive in Mosul. “The participation of this group will not be allowed,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ria-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=105512&NewsCatID=352
Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) and e Democratic Union Party (PYD) targets as part of Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria, the military said on Oct. 29.

The Turkish General Staff said in a statement that three Syrian opposition fighters were killed and four others were wounded during the clashes on Oct 28. 

Turkey's Operation Euphrates Shield was launched in late August to clear Syria's northern border area of terrorists. It is now in its 67th day. 

The operation has seen both ISIL and PKK/PYD targeted by the opposition Free Syrian Army plus Turkish tanks, artillery and aircraft. 

The army said since the beginning of the operation in late August, 33 mines and 1,367 handmade explosives had been "neutralized."
October/29/2016


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Russia fights vs ISIS:



Is it possible for me to ask you (and others) to approach this thread in a military analysis style? Everyone here has already take their sides, and I doubt we can change each other's minds, so why not stick to discussions of military strategies.

For example, looking at that map, it would be military moronic for them to concentrate on the black parts for now. ISIS seems to pose no threat to the main parts of the government's control base. If I look at that map, it seems the main importance for the government is the part between Aleppo and Hama. Not only are the rebels there on the borders of Turkey, but they are threatening major population centers.

On the other hand, look at how many strikes we see at Dera'a on the south. There are strikes near Palmyra on ISIS land but no strike on Dera'a on the south.

If you look at this from a completely military strategic point of view, and you consider all non-pink areas as potential threats and lands to control, where would you concentrate your strikes on? Would it not be suicidal if Aleppo, Latakia, and Hama were ignored, and instead all strikes were done on Raqqa?

---

SAA advances north in Aleppo, gaining 5 villages and 14 km of land (initial reports are that there was coordination with SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Is it possible for me to ask you (and others) to approach this thread in a military analysis style? Everyone here has already take their sides, and I doubt we can change each other's minds, so why not stick to discussions of military strategies.
> 
> For example, looking at that map, it would be military moronic for them to concentrate on the black parts for now. ISIS seems to pose no threat to the main parts of the government's control base. If I look at that map, it seems the main importance for the government is the part between Aleppo and Hama. Not only are the rebels there on the borders of Turkey, but they are threatening major population centers.
> 
> On the other hand, look at how many strikes we see at Dera'a on the south. There are strikes near Palmyra on ISIS land but no strike on Dera'a on the south.
> 
> If you look at this from a completely military strategic point of view, and you consider all non-pink areas as potential threats and lands to control, where would you concentrate your strikes on? Would it not be suicidal if Aleppo, Latakia, and Hama were ignored, and instead all strikes were done on Raqqa?


Assad aka Khamenai could make truce with rebels and fight with ISIS. But they don't want. ISIS are their allies.



> SAA advances north in Aleppo, gaining 5 villages and 14 km of land (initial reports are that there was coordination with SDF)


For 2 years both ISIS and Assadists did not fire a single shot at each other in that area. Now ISIS hands 7 villages without fight.




From Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS) to Syrian Baath (aka AssadKhamenai).

P.S. I have two news for you:

1) Good news. Trump most probably is going to win, so u could genocide Syrians freely for another 4 years (with Clinton there was some small chance that Obama policies would change).
2) Bad news. You are still going to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

500 said:


> 1) Good news. Trump most probably is going to win



He is?

Media mostly says Clinton is on lead but I know they're biased, I don't follow it much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai could make truce with rebels and fight with ISIS. But they don't want. ISIS are their allies.



Short term or case by case truces have been done in the past and probably will be done in the future. For example, there does seem to be a truce on the south, which you can see that there is rarely any action. There is also truce in certain pockets, which leads to negotiations of rebel withdrawals. There was also probably some understanding when Turkey-supported rebels entered from the north, as there was no clashes between SAA & rebels nor airstrikes on them.

But truces in Aleppo or Hama or Latakia is probably more difficult as they are important for the future of the country. Both rebels & SAA probably want to take over the contested lands.

For example, ISIS in Raqqa is pretty much ignored by everyone for now. Rebels aren't attacking it, Kurds aren't attacking it, SAA isn't attacking it, Russians aren't attacking it, Turks aren't attacking it, Iranians aren't attacking it, Iraqis aren't attacking it, Americans aren't attacking it, Gulfies aren't attacking it, coalition aren't attacking it, and so forth. This doesn't mean that ALL of them are BFF with ISIS in Raqqa.

Eventually a battle for Raqqa will start, the same way battle for Mosul is gaining ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russian-Syrian air defense force*
According to public sources, the combined Russian-Syrian AD force was deployed in the war zone as far back as November 2015, comprising: 


Pantsir-S1 (SS-22 Greyhound) close-in SAM/AA systems;
Osa-AKM (SA-8 Gecko); 
S-125 Pechora-2M (SA-3 Goa) short-range (SHORAD) SAM systems; 
Buk-M2E (SA-17 Grizzly) medium-range SAM systems; 
S-200VE Vega (SA-5 Gammon); 
S-400 Triumph long-range SAM systems. 
To a certain extent, there is the implementation of the territorial SAM-based air defense principle at Hmeymim AB.

Beefing up the Russian SAM element in Syria with a cutting-edge S-400 Triumph (SA-21 Growler) long-range SAM system has considerably improved the AD coverage of the key facility, Hmeymim AB, and allowed reaching targets flying at higher altitudes and speeds. In addition, the AD element’s survivability and immunity has grown sharply in terms of possible fires- and electronic countermeasures-heavy environment.

decision was made to add the *S-300FM Fort-M* (SA-N-20) SAM systems of the Moskva and Varyag (Slava-class) guided missile cruisers in Syria’s littorals in order to augment the air defenses in the wake of the Su-24M’s downing on November 24, 2015. To cap it all, *Krasukha-4 electronic warfare (EW) systems* were deployed in Hmeymim AB to protect it from hostile air and space reconnaissance assets.

************
http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...qa-us-military-general-stephen-townsend-mosul
U.S. commanders in the Middle East are trying to determine whether 300 U.S. troops on the ground inside Syria will be enough to oust the Islamic State group from its self-proclaimed capital in Raqqa. 

The U.S. has plenty of local allies willing to fight ISIS there. The challenge is convincing those groups to fight the militants rather than each other.

U.S. officials say the invasion of Raqqa will begin within weeks. They feel a sense of “urgency” because new intelligence suggests ISIS leaders in Raqqa are planning external attacks in the U.S. and Europe.

This will draw the U.S. military deeper than ever into the multi-sided Syrian civil war, a battlefield far more complex than the one in Iraq, which for years has been the main focus of the U.S. effort to defeat ISIS. The invasion of Raqqa will put the teams of U.S. special operations troops into a unique role managing the movements of rival allied factions that often have fought each other during the five-year-old conflict.

Small teams of American troops will attach to various allied elements, which could include the Turkish military, Syrian Kurdish militias, Sunni Arab tribal fighters and others linked to the so-called Syrian Defense Force, according to defense officials familiar with the planning.

Those teams of elite American troops will provide vital communication links between the groups as well as to the U.S.-led coalition’s centralized command and control system overseeing the operation.

“The U.S. can play a very pivotal role in negotiating this, and then the U.S. troops would help them deconflict it on the ground,” said Andrew Tabler, a Syria expert with the Washington Institute for Near East Policy.

Turkish President Recep Erdoğan called President Obama and vowed to send Turkish troops to Raqqa. But it was unclear how much the Turkish military will coordinate with the American-led coalition, an ambiguity that has made the White House uncomfortable.

“We're mindful of how complicated this space is,” White House spokesman Josh Earnest said on Thursday. “It's important that [Turkey’s military] actions are well coordinated to prevent any sort of unintended consequence or unintended escalation among competing interests in that region of the world.”

The next day, Turkey's prime minister, Binali Yildirim, said its military will not participate in the U.S. operation to invade Raqqa if Syrian Kurdish fighters are included. Turkey, he said, would support the fight, "however, if groups we classify as terrorist organizations like the PYD and YPG are included in the operation, we will not be there." Those acronyms refer to the Syrian Kurdish militias backed by the U.S.

Townsend said the invasion of Raqqa will involve *far fewer U.S. troops than operations in Iraq, where about 5,000 American personnel are currently deployed, many supporting the invasion of Mosul that began Oct. 17. *

“We’re also trying to keep a footprint that is very light there to avoid worsening any of the complicating, pre-existing conditions,” Townsend said.

Yet Anthony Cordesman, a defense exerts with the Center for Strategic and International Studies, said the Raqqa operation's success will ultimately depend on whether the U.S. and its allies can muster enough combat power on the ground.

“If we do not have a decisive ground component, it is not enough to deal with a problem like Raqqa,” Cordesman told Military Times recently.

The size of the American force may also have an important psychological impact on the fight for Raqqa's city center, said Bassam Barabandi, a former Syrian diplomat who now lives in Washington and advocates for Syrian rebels groups.

“The more Americans are involved, the more it will send a message that this is a serious fight," he said. "If people in Raqqa see that the American are coming, you are encouraging them to make revolution against [ISIS] inside the city."


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Short term or case by case truces have been done in the past and probably will be done in the future. For example, there does seem to be a truce on the south, which you can see that there is rarely any action. There is also truce in certain pockets, which leads to negotiations of rebel withdrawals. There was also probably some understanding when Turkey-supported rebels entered from the north, as there was no clashes between SAA & rebels nor airstrikes on them.
> 
> But truces in Aleppo or Hama or Latakia is probably more difficult as they are important for the future of the country. Both rebels & SAA probably want to take over the contested lands.
> 
> For example, ISIS in Raqqa is pretty much ignored by everyone for now. Rebels aren't attacking it, Kurds aren't attacking it, SAA isn't attacking it, Russians aren't attacking it, Turks aren't attacking it, Iranians aren't attacking it, Iraqis aren't attacking it, Americans aren't attacking it, Gulfies aren't attacking it, coalition aren't attacking it, and so forth. This doesn't mean that ALL of them are BFF with ISIS in Raqqa.
> 
> Eventually a battle for Raqqa will start, the same way battle for Mosul is gaining ground.


Genocidal maniacs AssadKhamenai never respected any truce except truce of 1973 with Israel when they were hammered by IDF. Thats only language they understand.

They agreed to truce in March and next day started dropping barrel bombs on Daraya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

f1000n said:


> He is?
> 
> Media mostly says Clinton is on lead but I know they're biased, I don't follow it much



In USA , Medias are the one who guiding sheep and feed them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Between 50-70 Nusra terrorists were killed during failed attack near Abandoned Batallion between Ibta and Dael in Deraa, southern Syria. They were caught in a well planned ambush apparently.

See pics of corpses in this link.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

Abu Mahdi al Mohandis of the PMF and the military council stated they will pursue IS into Syria after the remaining area's in Iraq which is estimated at begin or February 2017. Iraq is militarily experienced but lacks the large numbers of equipment, though this is actually a necessity to secure Anbar especially from IS attacks. Goodf for Syria as well actually..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## /_/

Seems the new moderated beheader offensive in Aleppo fails, anyone know what are their gains at the moment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*_* said:


> Seems the new moderated beheader offensive in Aleppo fails, anyone know what are their gains at the moment?



*Latest report says that the moderate berrel bombers and genocidal maniacs of the assad regime are on retreat. Here's the full report:*

*Syria: Dozens dead as rebels try to break Aleppo siege*
*UN "appalled" with at least 17 children among those killed while some 1,500 rebels mass along Aleppo's western edges.*


Syrian government troops and rebels were locked in fierce fighting on Sunday on Aleppo's western edges, where at least 41 civilians have been killed over the past three days.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a Britain-based monitor, said the death toll included at least 17 children, adding hundreds of mortars had been fired.

The northern city of Aleppo's frontline runs through the heart of the ancient city, dividing rebels in the east from government forces in the west.




Rebels, in an opposition offensive to break a devastating siege, have unleashed car bombs and salvos of rockets and mortar shells to break through government lines.

Syrian state media on Sunday accused opposition fighters of firing shells containing toxic gas into government-controlled districts. The rebels denied the allegations. 

It was impossible for Al Jazeera to independently verify the claim.

State news agency SANA reported 35 people were suffering from shortness of breath, numbness, and muscle spasms after "toxic gases" hit the frontline district of Dahiyet al-Assad and regime-held Hamdaniyeh.

United Nations Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura said he was "appalled and shocked by the high number of rockets indiscriminately launched" on civilian suburbs of government-held Aleppo.

"Those who argue that this is meant to relieve the siege of eastern Aleppo should be reminded that nothing justifies the use of disproportionate and indiscriminate weapons, including heavy ones, on civilian areas and it could amount to war crimes," de Mistura said.

The head of Aleppo University Hospital, Ibrahim Hadid, told state television "36 people, including civilians and combatants, were wounded after inhaling toxic chlorine gas released by terrorists".

*Rebels deny accusations*
The head of the political office of the Aleppo-based rebel group Fastaqim denied the reports. "This is a lie," said Zakaria Malahifjim of Fastaqim.

Syria's second city, Aleppo has been ravaged by some of the heaviest fighting of the country's five-year war, which has killed more than 300,000 people.

In a new death toll on Sunday, the SOHR monitor said fighting had also killed at least 55 government troops and allied fighters, as well as 64 Syrian rebels.

About 1,500 rebels have massed on a 15-km front along the western edges of Aleppo since Friday, scoring quick gains in the Dahiyet al-Assad district, but struggling to push east since then.

"The advance will be from Dahiyet al-Assad towards Hamdaniyeh," said Yasser al-Youssef of the Noureddin al-Zinki rebel faction.

Hamdaniyeh is a government-held district directly adjacent to opposition-controlled eastern neighbourhoods.

A state TV presenter, Shadi Halwi, said in a video post on his Facebook page that for the first time in government-held Aleppo, "the sound of clashes is strong, very loud."

 OPINIONS: Aleppo and the myth of Syria's sovereignty 

Chris Doyle, from the Council for Arab-British Understanding, a London-based advocacy group, said the failure to end the siege of Aleppo has unified the disparate rebel groups, with hard-line fighters taking the lead.

"They have won the narrative. They've said, "look the United States, Turkey - these other countries aren't going to help you, you have to work with us,'" he told Al Jazeera.

The situation for Aleppo residents on both sides of the frontline was bleak, he added.

"Civilians have been weaponised in this war. Both sides, but particularly the regime, have decided to use civilians as a tool, as a way of conducting the war. Instead of attacking military targets, they've attacked hospitals, schools. And we're seeing now some among the opposition fighters doing the same," said Doyle. 

Russia and the Syrian government have halted air strikes on the eastern rebel-held part of Aleppo since last week to allow the evacuation of wounded civilians. But no evacuation took place and efforts to allow medical and food supplies into the besieged area also faltered.

Meanwhile, government troops kept up a ground offensive against rebel areas.

Ibrahim al-Haj - a member of the Syrian Civil Defense, or White Helmets, which operates in rebel-held Aleppo - said air strikes on Sunday on districts near the frontline caused material damage. He also said government artillery shelling killed three people and wounded seven.

*'Massive, coordinated' assault*
A government military source told AFP news agency the rebel assault was "massive and coordinated", but insisted it was unable to break into any neighbourhoods beyond Dahiyet al-Assad.



Mosul and Aleppo: A tale of two besieged cities
"They're using Grad missiles and car bombs and are supported by foreign fighters in their ranks," he said.

Those engaged in the assault include Aleppo rebels and reinforcements from Idlib province to the west, among them Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, which changed its name from al-Nusra Front after breaking ties with al-Qaeda.

Much of the once-bustling economic hub has been reduced to rubble by artillery and air bombardment, including barrel bombs - crude unguided explosive devices that also kill indiscriminately.

In late September, government troops launched an assault to recapture all of the eastern rebel-controlled territory, backed by air strikes from Russia, which began an air war in 2015 to support President Bashar al-Assad's forces.

That onslaught spurred massive international criticism of both Moscow and Damascus.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ebels-break-aleppo-siege-161030164621486.html


----------



## ptldM3

T-Rex said:


> *Latest report says that the moderate berrel bombers and genocidal maniacs of the assad regime are on retreat. Here's the full report:*
> 
> *Syria: Dozens dead as rebels try to break Aleppo siege*
> *UN "appalled" with at least 17 children among those killed while some 1,500 rebels mass along Aleppo's western edges.*
> 
> 
> Syrian government troops and rebels were locked in fierce fighting on Sunday on Aleppo's western edges, where at least 41 civilians have been killed over the past three days.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a Britain-based monitor, said the death toll included at least 17 children, adding hundreds of mortars had been fired.
> 
> The northern city of Aleppo's frontline runs through the heart of the ancient city, dividing rebels in the east from government forces in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels, in an opposition offensive to break a devastating siege, have unleashed car bombs and salvos of rockets and mortar shells to break through government lines.
> 
> Syrian state media on Sunday accused opposition fighters of firing shells containing toxic gas into government-controlled districts. The rebels denied the allegations.
> 
> It was impossible for Al Jazeera to independently verify the claim.
> 
> State news agency SANA reported 35 people were suffering from shortness of breath, numbness, and muscle spasms after "toxic gases" hit the frontline district of Dahiyet al-Assad and regime-held Hamdaniyeh.
> 
> United Nations Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura said he was "appalled and shocked by the high number of rockets indiscriminately launched" on civilian suburbs of government-held Aleppo.
> 
> "Those who argue that this is meant to relieve the siege of eastern Aleppo should be reminded that nothing justifies the use of disproportionate and indiscriminate weapons, including heavy ones, on civilian areas and it could amount to war crimes," de Mistura said.
> 
> The head of Aleppo University Hospital, Ibrahim Hadid, told state television "36 people, including civilians and combatants, were wounded after inhaling toxic chlorine gas released by terrorists".
> 
> *Rebels deny accusations*
> The head of the political office of the Aleppo-based rebel group Fastaqim denied the reports. "This is a lie," said Zakaria Malahifjim of Fastaqim.
> 
> Syria's second city, Aleppo has been ravaged by some of the heaviest fighting of the country's five-year war, which has killed more than 300,000 people.
> 
> In a new death toll on Sunday, the SOHR monitor said fighting had also killed at least 55 government troops and allied fighters, as well as 64 Syrian rebels.
> 
> About 1,500 rebels have massed on a 15-km front along the western edges of Aleppo since Friday, scoring quick gains in the Dahiyet al-Assad district, but struggling to push east since then.
> 
> "The advance will be from Dahiyet al-Assad towards Hamdaniyeh," said Yasser al-Youssef of the Noureddin al-Zinki rebel faction.
> 
> Hamdaniyeh is a government-held district directly adjacent to opposition-controlled eastern neighbourhoods.
> 
> A state TV presenter, Shadi Halwi, said in a video post on his Facebook page that for the first time in government-held Aleppo, "the sound of clashes is strong, very loud."
> 
> OPINIONS: Aleppo and the myth of Syria's sovereignty
> 
> Chris Doyle, from the Council for Arab-British Understanding, a London-based advocacy group, said the failure to end the siege of Aleppo has unified the disparate rebel groups, with hard-line fighters taking the lead.
> 
> "They have won the narrative. They've said, "look the United States, Turkey - these other countries aren't going to help you, you have to work with us,'" he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> The situation for Aleppo residents on both sides of the frontline was bleak, he added.
> 
> "Civilians have been weaponised in this war. Both sides, but particularly the regime, have decided to use civilians as a tool, as a way of conducting the war. Instead of attacking military targets, they've attacked hospitals, schools. And we're seeing now some among the opposition fighters doing the same," said Doyle.
> 
> Russia and the Syrian government have halted air strikes on the eastern rebel-held part of Aleppo since last week to allow the evacuation of wounded civilians. But no evacuation took place and efforts to allow medical and food supplies into the besieged area also faltered.
> 
> Meanwhile, government troops kept up a ground offensive against rebel areas.
> 
> Ibrahim al-Haj - a member of the Syrian Civil Defense, or White Helmets, which operates in rebel-held Aleppo - said air strikes on Sunday on districts near the frontline caused material damage. He also said government artillery shelling killed three people and wounded seven.
> 
> *'Massive, coordinated' assault*
> A government military source told AFP news agency the rebel assault was "massive and coordinated", but insisted it was unable to break into any neighbourhoods beyond Dahiyet al-Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> Mosul and Aleppo: A tale of two besieged cities
> "They're using Grad missiles and car bombs and are supported by foreign fighters in their ranks," he said.
> 
> Those engaged in the assault include Aleppo rebels and reinforcements from Idlib province to the west, among them Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, which changed its name from al-Nusra Front after breaking ties with al-Qaeda.
> 
> Much of the once-bustling economic hub has been reduced to rubble by artillery and air bombardment, including barrel bombs - crude unguided explosive devices that also kill indiscriminately.
> 
> In late September, government troops launched an assault to recapture all of the eastern rebel-controlled territory, backed by air strikes from Russia, which began an air war in 2015 to support President Bashar al-Assad's forces.
> 
> That onslaught spurred massive international criticism of both Moscow and Damascus.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ebels-break-aleppo-siege-161030164621486.html




Firstly, the moderate child beheaders are not making any significant gains if any at all. In fact many attacks have failed.

Second, those dead civilians are mostly from the "rebels" shelling civilian areas with GRAD rockets, mortars and toxic gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

ptldM3 said:


> Firstly, the moderate child beheaders are not making any significant gains if any at all. In fact many attacks have failed.
> 
> Second, those dead civilians are mostly from the "rebels" shelling civilian areas with GRAD rockets, mortars and toxic gas.


*
That is according to the barrel bombing children and women slaughterers.*


----------



## Madali

T-Rex said:


> *Latest report says that the moderate berrel bombers and genocidal maniacs of the assad regime are on retreat. Here's the full report:*
> 
> *Syria: Dozens dead as rebels try to break Aleppo siege*
> *UN "appalled" with at least 17 children among those killed while some 1,500 rebels mass along Aleppo's western edges.*
> 
> 
> Syrian government troops and rebels were locked in fierce fighting on Sunday on Aleppo's western edges, where at least 41 civilians have been killed over the past three days.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a Britain-based monitor, said the death toll included at least 17 children, adding hundreds of mortars had been fired.
> 
> The northern city of Aleppo's frontline runs through the heart of the ancient city, dividing rebels in the east from government forces in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels, in an opposition offensive to break a devastating siege, have unleashed car bombs and salvos of rockets and mortar shells to break through government lines.
> 
> Syrian state media on Sunday accused opposition fighters of firing shells containing toxic gas into government-controlled districts. The rebels denied the allegations.
> 
> It was impossible for Al Jazeera to independently verify the claim.
> 
> State news agency SANA reported 35 people were suffering from shortness of breath, numbness, and muscle spasms after "toxic gases" hit the frontline district of Dahiyet al-Assad and regime-held Hamdaniyeh.
> 
> United Nations Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura said he was "appalled and shocked by the high number of rockets indiscriminately launched" on civilian suburbs of government-held Aleppo.
> 
> "Those who argue that this is meant to relieve the siege of eastern Aleppo should be reminded that nothing justifies the use of disproportionate and indiscriminate weapons, including heavy ones, on civilian areas and it could amount to war crimes," de Mistura said.
> 
> The head of Aleppo University Hospital, Ibrahim Hadid, told state television "36 people, including civilians and combatants, were wounded after inhaling toxic chlorine gas released by terrorists".
> 
> *Rebels deny accusations*
> The head of the political office of the Aleppo-based rebel group Fastaqim denied the reports. "This is a lie," said Zakaria Malahifjim of Fastaqim.
> 
> Syria's second city, Aleppo has been ravaged by some of the heaviest fighting of the country's five-year war, which has killed more than 300,000 people.
> 
> In a new death toll on Sunday, the SOHR monitor said fighting had also killed at least 55 government troops and allied fighters, as well as 64 Syrian rebels.
> 
> About 1,500 rebels have massed on a 15-km front along the western edges of Aleppo since Friday, scoring quick gains in the Dahiyet al-Assad district, but struggling to push east since then.
> 
> "The advance will be from Dahiyet al-Assad towards Hamdaniyeh," said Yasser al-Youssef of the Noureddin al-Zinki rebel faction.
> 
> Hamdaniyeh is a government-held district directly adjacent to opposition-controlled eastern neighbourhoods.
> 
> A state TV presenter, Shadi Halwi, said in a video post on his Facebook page that for the first time in government-held Aleppo, "the sound of clashes is strong, very loud."
> 
> OPINIONS: Aleppo and the myth of Syria's sovereignty
> 
> Chris Doyle, from the Council for Arab-British Understanding, a London-based advocacy group, said the failure to end the siege of Aleppo has unified the disparate rebel groups, with hard-line fighters taking the lead.
> 
> "They have won the narrative. They've said, "look the United States, Turkey - these other countries aren't going to help you, you have to work with us,'" he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> The situation for Aleppo residents on both sides of the frontline was bleak, he added.
> 
> "Civilians have been weaponised in this war. Both sides, but particularly the regime, have decided to use civilians as a tool, as a way of conducting the war. Instead of attacking military targets, they've attacked hospitals, schools. And we're seeing now some among the opposition fighters doing the same," said Doyle.
> 
> Russia and the Syrian government have halted air strikes on the eastern rebel-held part of Aleppo since last week to allow the evacuation of wounded civilians. But no evacuation took place and efforts to allow medical and food supplies into the besieged area also faltered.
> 
> Meanwhile, government troops kept up a ground offensive against rebel areas.
> 
> Ibrahim al-Haj - a member of the Syrian Civil Defense, or White Helmets, which operates in rebel-held Aleppo - said air strikes on Sunday on districts near the frontline caused material damage. He also said government artillery shelling killed three people and wounded seven.
> 
> *'Massive, coordinated' assault*
> A government military source told AFP news agency the rebel assault was "massive and coordinated", but insisted it was unable to break into any neighbourhoods beyond Dahiyet al-Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> Mosul and Aleppo: A tale of two besieged cities
> "They're using Grad missiles and car bombs and are supported by foreign fighters in their ranks," he said.
> 
> Those engaged in the assault include Aleppo rebels and reinforcements from Idlib province to the west, among them Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, which changed its name from al-Nusra Front after breaking ties with al-Qaeda.
> 
> Much of the once-bustling economic hub has been reduced to rubble by artillery and air bombardment, including barrel bombs - crude unguided explosive devices that also kill indiscriminately.
> 
> In late September, government troops launched an assault to recapture all of the eastern rebel-controlled territory, backed by air strikes from Russia, which began an air war in 2015 to support President Bashar al-Assad's forces.
> 
> That onslaught spurred massive international criticism of both Moscow and Damascus.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/10/aleppo-dozens-dead-rebels-break-aleppo-siege-161030164621486.html



It seems even the western media & organizations are finally getting tired of the rebels,

Syrian rebels' Aleppo offensive could amount to war crimes, UN envoy warns

The United Nations envoy for Syria has said he is “appalled and shocked” by indiscriminate rocket warfare targeting civilians in Aleppo after three days of a fresh rebel offensive in which dozens have died.

Staffan de Mistura said: “Those who argue that this is meant to relieve the siege of eastern Aleppo should be reminded that nothing justifies the use of disproportionate and indiscriminate weapons, including heavy ones, on civilian areas and it could amount to war crimes.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

*_* said:


> Seems the new moderated beheader offensive in Aleppo fails, anyone know what are their gains at the moment?


Their only gain is making jackasses believe they have conquered Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Sunday, October 30, 2016
A rebel fighter in Dahiyet al-Assad fires a shell towards regime-held Hamdaniyah neighborhood, west Aleppo city, Syria. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792148441552023552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad boy is confused:






Let me solve his confusion:






Anymore questions?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

Real life in Syrian jihads kharjis areas which media doesn't show you






^^^^^jihadi supreme court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

So what's the latest on the siege on Aleppo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Assad boy is confused:
> 
> View attachment 348202
> 
> 
> Let me solve his confusion:
> 
> View attachment 348203
> 
> 
> Anymore questions?



Stupid comparison, again. Hader is in southwest Aleppo, far far away from the border, most of residents fled the country already. They wouldn't take the risk of going back only because it's captured by one side. Jarablus is a border town, hundreds of thousands of refugees leave on the other side of border, it's not hard to make 300-400 people come back to Jarablus. See? That's why your comparison here is lame at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Stupid comparison, again. Hader is in southwest Aleppo, far far away from the border, most of residents fled the country already. They wouldn't take the risk of going back only because it's captured by one side. Jarablus is a border town, hundreds of thousands of refugees leave on the other side of border, it's not hard to make 300-400 people come back to Jarablus. See? That's why your comparison here is lame at its best.


Safira is deep inside Assadist territory. Still empty after two years of Assad aka Khamenai liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Safira is deep inside Assadist territory. Still empty after two years of Assad aka Khamenai liberation.



First, show me recent pics from Safira. Even if it's true, it doesn't show anything.

Second, the opposite example is city of Homs which was almost emptied in 2013, but now thousands of people have came back to Homs. Again, you are not going anywhere with these lame examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> First, show me recent pics from Safira. Even if it's true, it doesn't show anything.


There is no recent pics in Safira because its empty ethnically cleansed by ur thugs.



> Second, the opposite example is city of Homs which was almost emptied in 2013, but now thousands of people have came back to Homs. Again, you are going anywhere with these lame examples.


Homs was barrel bombed like crazy. Assad Khamenai genocidal tactics in action:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Serpentine said:


> First, show me recent pics from Safira. Even if it's true, it doesn't show anything.
> 
> Second, the opposite example is city of Homs which was almost emptied in 2013, but now thousands of people have came back to Homs. Again, you are going anywhere with these lame examples.


*
Losing to an israeli, this is what happens when your claims are based on lies.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...tary.aspx?pageID=238&nID=105654&NewsCatID=352
Turkey hit 80 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) targets in northern Syria on Nov. 1 as part of the ongoing Euphrates Shield operation, the Turkish army has stated.

Three members of the Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) were killed and four others were injured in clashes with ISIL, the Turkish General Staff said in a written statement.

It said the FSA-controlled towns of Aq Burhan, Vash, al-Baruzah, Al-Gharz, Tlatinah in northern Aleppo, and Jabal Khirbat al-Kanisah in southern Akhtarin, were recaptured by ISIL.

Turkey launched the Euphrates Shield operation with the FSA in late August to clear Syria’s northern border area of ISIL and the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD), which Ankara regards as a terrorist organization due to its links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

However, the Turkish Air Forces were forced to halt airstrikes in support of the operation after the Syrian regime warned that it would shoot down any Turkish warplanes entering Syrian air space. The Turkish Air Forces have been unable to carry out operations in Syrian airspace since Oct. 22, when the country’s air defense systems were activated.

November/02/2016


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Safira is deep inside Assadist territory. Still empty after two years of Assad aka Khamenai liberation.


you are obsessed with Khameinei. You have an infatuation with that guy. kind of weird. it affects your logic too. if only you were as smart and tactical as he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*In Syria's capital, the civil war suddenly seems far away*




Pedestrians lounge near the newly installed "I love Damascus" sign in Damascus, Syria, on Oct. 31. (Nabih Bulos / Los Angeles Times)

By Nabih Bulos
October 31st 2016

The guns have been silenced; that is the first change a returning visitor notices while driving around Syria’s capital.

In years past, the booms of artillery, mortars and rockets exchanged between the forces of Syrian President Bashar Assad and the rebels arrayed against his rule provided an ominous backbeat to city life. (“That one is outgoing,” residents would confidently say to flinching visitors.)

In their stead, all that could be heard in the Christian quarter of Bab Touma on Saturday night was the chatter of an early Halloween celebration. It was another sign of a resurgent Damascus that appears to have shuffled off the war weariness prevalent before the country’s Russian-backed military began making gains against rebel groups over the last year.

Women in high heels teetered on the narrow, decrepit sidewalks.

They joined gaggles of young people congregating in front of a popular _shawarma_ joint, strategically nestled among a newly opened strip of bars on Mustaqim Street.

Inside the smallest of them, a bar called Abu George, the decor features kitschy lamps, “antique” baubles and posters of bikini-clad women. The walls are covered with thousands of scribbles, lurching from the joyful (“I’m so happy to be here. Wish I could stay forever in Damascus!”) to the defiant (“Only the God [sic] can judge me.”)

The mustachioed bartender, Abu Issam, held court near a tiny counter. 

*ONE YEAR AGO: In Damascus, Syrians express a surprising level of optimism »*

Even though it was a work night (Sunday is the beginning of the workweek in Syria), there was barely space to stand.

Across the street, at the Tiki Bar, one Halloween-themed party was in full swing; while a pirate danced with a milkmaid, flat-screens looped a video of skeletons dancing a can-can.

Elsewhere, people took selfies and loafed around a large “I love Damascus” sign — in English -- as cars and buses careened into the Umayyad roundabout. One couple took a seat within the folds of the “m” before snapping a picture. The sign, a nearby policeman says, was installed a little over a month ago.

“What you’re seeing now is the result of six years of stress,” said Khaled Mahjoob, a Damascus-based businessman who is said to be close to the Assad family and is a self-described civil activist, referring to the pent-up frolicking. “People will go back to living their lives even with the minimum amount of security.”

That sense of security, Mahjoob and others say, has come largely due to recent government advances in areas around the capital.

Ali Haidar, Syrian minister for reconciliation, ticked off the names of four Damascus suburbs formerly held by rebels, who used them to regularly lob mortar shells and rockets into government-held areas. “They’ve all reconciled,” he said.

By that, he meant that the rebels had accepted an amnesty in return for laying down their arms and reintegrating into government institutions.

“The aim was to stop these areas from being a battlefield, and for them to become islands of peace and stability. It’s a major difference between today and two months ago,” he said.

Critics insist that “reconciliation” is a continuation of “surrender or starve” tactics, and that those who reconcile continue to be pursued by the government.

For those who have not run afoul of Assad, life appears better, at least for the time being.





A busy thoroughfare near Damascus University. (Nabih Bulos / Los Angeles Times)

In one major sign of renewed vitality, business owners have returned and reopened factories and companies destroyed or looted in the war.

“I’ve bought new equipment and will start production soon,” said Anton Bathanjani, an olive-oil merchant. He showed a visiting reporter dozens of messages from business owners on a WhatsApp group for foodstuffs manufacturers.

“We have more than 56 companies in this group alone,” he boasted, adding that in Tel Kurdi, an area recently taken by the government, troops had allowed merchants to restart their businesses.

Yet signs of the conflict, which has devastated the country and killed hundreds of thousands, linger.

Another businessman, who asked not to be identified for security reasons, spoke of a fear of rising corruption and emboldened warlords, especially near areas still out of government control.

Checkpoints remain sprinkled in many neighborhoods. Electricity is still prone to daily cuts, although it has improved. Cars jostle their way into long lines at gas stations.

Even in Bab Touma, the Christian quarter, young men toting AK-47s could be seen among the throng of revelers.

International sanctions levied on the Syrian government also bedevil attempts to restart the country’s economy.

A pharmacist, Rouba Mirza, complained bitterly about the lack of basic medicines, including painkillers and children’s antibiotics – cheap and freely available before the war.

“We have an 80% loss of production. We don’t lack the capacity to manufacture, but we don’t have the raw materials,” said Mirza, who spoke at a two-day workshop organized by the British Syrian Society.

“If you spend a day in a clinic here,” he added, “it’s a tragedy.”


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai terrorists drop unguided thermobaric ODAB-500 parachute bombs on Sarakeeb town full of civilians:


----------



## Oublious

galaxy_surfer said:


> Real life in Syrian jihads kharjis areas which media doesn't show you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^jihadi supreme court




the same in iran, only they don't chop the head they use cord and they hit them too ahaahh.


----------



## Serpentine

This ape who belongs to Nusra (AQ) terrorist group, came from Saudi Arabia to blow himself up in western Aleppo in a VBIED today, joining tens of Saudi suicide bombers in Syria recently. In news: "Syrian rebels" launch new offensive in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Fafnir

Serpentine said:


> This ape who belongs to Nusra (AQ) terrorist group, came from Saudi Arabia to blow himself up in western Aleppo in a VBIED today, joining tens of Saudi suicide bombers in Syria recently. In news: "Syrian rebels" launch new offensive in Aleppo.


I`m sure hes enjoying his 72 virgins as we speak....oh hang on..wait a minute...




Actually this fat fu#k looks more like he`d be interested in 72 big macs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 02, 2016
A girl runs past a damaged site after an airstrike in the besieged rebel-held town of Douma, eastern Ghouta in Damascus, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794194796948705280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794212925208690688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Oublious said:


> the same in iran, only they don't chop the head they use cord and they hit them too ahaahh.


Did you notice that when the Assads wanted to show reporters Syrians at peace they sent them to the _Christian_ district of Damascus?


----------



## Oublious

Solomon2 said:


> Did you notice that when the Assads wanted to show reporters Syrians at peace they sent them to the _Christian_ district of Damascus?




So what about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

This frame grab from video provided by this militant video by Fatah al-Sham Front that is consistent with independent AP reporting, shows black smoke rises from a suicide bomb attacked Syrian government forces positions, in western Aleppo, Syria.


----------



## beast89

seems the rebels campaign to break the siege is a failure whilst syria and allies prepare to finish the terrorists off. Mashallah to the saudi cowardice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794542650032586752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

IS militants destroyed Russian assault helicopter Mi-35 – the second one of this kind in four months


http://uatoday.tv/politics/one-more...destroyed-in-syria-dramatic-video-799714.html
The Islamic State declared Thursday evening downing a Russian helicopter in Homs eastern countryside, without giving details about the fate of the pilot and the crew, *Orient News* reports.

IS-linked media outlet 'Amaq' agency said that the organization was able to destroy a Russian top notch multi-purpose combat helicopter near the Syrian village Howeisis area in Homs eastern countryside *after targeting it with a guided missile, located northwest of Palmyra city.*






Later 'Amaq' released a dramatic footage of an explosion of Russian Mi-35, *South Front *reports. According to the Russian Defense Ministry, the Mi-35 was ‘delivering a humanitarian aid' in the area when it was downed because of a technical failure. ISIS militants shelled the landing site with mortars and ‘damaged the helicopter'. The incident took place on November 3.

South Front also states, that Mi-35 was also hit with an anti-tank guided missile. Video shows that the Mi-35 was blown up as result of the shelling.

As reported, the Mi-35's crew (2 men) survived the incident and returned safely to the Russian Khmeimim Airbase in the province of Latakia. The second helicopter that could be observed in the video was a search and rescue mission that had appeared on the scene to take the crew of downed Mi-35 helicopter. Also GAZ ‘Tigr' and KamAZ BMP-97 ‘Vystrel' Russian armored vehicles seen on the site. 

It is the second Mi-35 already lost by Putin's army in Syria. In the evening of July 8 2016, 'Amaq' reported that a Russian helicopter was shot down during an IS attack on Palmyra. Several hours later, the Russian Ministry of Defense's press service issued a statement denying the loss of the attack helicopter.


On July 9, Russian media outlet Lenta.ru reported citing own sources that a Russian Mi-35 was indeed shot down, killing two Russian servicemen. After the pilots' names were reported, the authorities issued another statement, confirming the deaths of two Russian soldiers but denying it was a Russian helicopter.



In the evening of July 9, IS posted a video of the Russian-crewed helicopter falling.






*Conflict Intelligence Team* experts identified it as a Mi-35M ‘Hind-E', which is in service in Russian army only. Moreover, they stated copter was shot down by ‘friendly fire' with the trailing helicopter's unguided rocket.











Few weeks later Russian *Mi-8 multi-purpose helicopter *was downed in Syria.






*******
http://uatoday.tv/crime/huge-cache-of-weapons-apc-found-in-a-private-house-outside-kyiv-799664.html
The arsenal was stored in an underground bunker

An underground bunker with a massive arsenal of weapons, including missiles, mortars and anti-tank mines, was found in a private house just outside Ukraine's capital, Kyiv prosecutor's office reported on Friday.

An armoured personnel carrier came as another unexpected find.

The arsenal was uncovered in a suburban village of Boryspil district, which is hundreds of kilometers away from Ukraine's conflict zone.

_"During the search, which was conducted with the involvement of an explosive ordnance disposal team and a canine team, police discovered 60 objects looking like Grad rockets, items looking like shells for an infantry fighting vehicle, 4 items looking like ammunition to portable anti-aircraft missile system, about 200 items similar to anti-tank mines, an AT mounted grenade launcher, an anti-tank rocket launcher and numerous armor-piercing shells,"_ *Kyiv prosecutor's office said* in statement.

The confiscated weapons will be sent for inspection.

Police have launched a criminal case, investigation is underway to find out where the weapons come from.






http://tass.com/politics/910549


MOSCOW, November 4. /TASS/. Two Russian servicemen from the reconciliation center received minor wounds as militants shelled a humanitarian corridor near the western part of the Castello road in Syria's Aleppo opened for the withdrawal of armed groups, Russia’s defense ministry said on Friday.

At 2.45 p.m. Moscow time on Friday the humanitarian corridor came under fire carried out by militants from the eastern part of the city. The shelling was conducted with the use of gas balloons from home-made rocket launchers and mortars.

"The wounded servicemen were immediately evacuated to a safe area of the city where they received all the necessary medical aid. Their life is not under threat," the ministry said. Some 50 Russian, Western and Arab reporters were evacuated from the corridor.

The ministry said the live stream of the insurgents’ withdrawal from Aleppo launched on its official website on Friday morning has been suspended.

Interfax ru 
11:05
Russian helicopter makes emergency landing in Syria, comes under mortar fire, crew is safe - reconciliation center


----------



## C130

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


so frustrating watching this video. how easy it would to pick off these retreating Daesh

why not chase them down in Humvees?? looks like they are only 300 meters away, and they have no heavy weapons.

.50bmg should be taking them out easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

So what is the ideal outcome of the Syrian civil war for you guys?


----------



## warfareknow

BordoEnes said:


> So what is the ideal outcome of the Syrian civil war for you guys?



End of the war
Terrorists get arrested , Kia, or leave and surrend
Help for civilians
Law and order in Syria
People of Syria decide about their own future with their own legitimate and international recognized government
Rebuilding Syria



Oublious said:


> the same in iran, only they don't chop the head they use cord and they hit them too ahaahh.



Of course, it is the same hanging killers and pedos and cut of the head of a child.
Btw. welcome to the club , isn't turkey going to introduce death penalty again? It will be the same as in the picture above in turkey, just as it is the same in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

for hypocrites like @500 who only shout "war crimes" when he hates the group doing it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790214763770945540

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

syria will have peace only by division of country.make it 3.


----------



## Madali

Here is an interesting post in Reddit. Someone tried to find info on the SVBIEDs attacks, and see what nationality of the suicide bombers were.

Out of 11, he found the info from 9 out of them. Out of these 9, 2 were Syrians, rest were non-Syrians. 2 were Saudis, 2 were from Turkey, 2 from Egypt, and one from Central Asia.

https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...els_svbieds_in_latest_offensive_number_names/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> Here is an interesting post in Reddit. Someone tried to find info on the SVBIEDs attacks, and see what nationality of the suicide bombers were.
> 
> Out of 11, he found the info from 9 out of them. Out of these 9, 2 were Syrians, rest were non-Syrians. 2 were Saudis, 2 were from Turkey, 2 from Egypt, and one from Central Asia.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...els_svbieds_in_latest_offensive_number_names/




I was told they are peaceful local farmers with pitchforks. I'm so confused. it's ironic, those SVBIEDs are hundreds of times more powerful then the 250lb bombs Russia droppes and much more powerful then the 'barel' bombs that are occasionally used by Syria. Yet there is no outcry or condemnation from most wester countries that like to accuse Russian of war crimes.

On top of all of this, the moderate terrorists are firing chemical weapons into the city, grad rockets, and mortars. Again silence from the hypocritical western warmongers.

Here is one of those attacks, notice the size of the mushroom cloud, it continued to rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

ptldM3 said:


> I was told they are peaceful local farmers with pitchforks. I'm so confused. it's ironic, those SVBIEDs are hundreds of times more powerful then the 250lb bombs Russia droppes and much more powerful then the 'barel' bombs that are occasionally used by Syria. Yet there is no outcry or condemnation from most wester countries that like to accuse Russian of war crimes.
> 
> On top of all of this, the moderate terrorists are firing chemical weapons into the city, grad rockets, and mortars. Again silence from the hypocritical western warmongers.
> 
> Here is one of those attacks, notice the size of the mushroom cloud, it continued to rise.
> 
> View attachment 349584



I think we both got it wrong. It's not SVBIEDS, it's just farmers driving their cars (full of farming material) that just keep having car accidents on the way to their farmlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> I think we both got it wrong. It's not SVBIEDS, it's just farmers driving their cars (full of farming material) that just keep having car accidents on the way to their farmlands.





Makes sence, but I'm still confused, how did Saudi Arabian, Turkish, and Egyptian farmers end up in Syria? Maybe our expert Israeli can educate us? In the mean time I have several hypothesis:

The farmers keep taking a wrong turn and coincidentally ending up in Aleppo.


Or:


Aleppo has fertile farming grounds.


Another mystery is why there is alway giant mushroom clouds after those car accidents. I suspect it could have something to do with those new pitchforks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> I think we both got it wrong. It's not SVBIEDS, it's just farmers driving their cars (full of farming material) that just keep having car accidents on the way to their farmlands.


SVBIED is actually a guided weapon. Rebels use them against military targets, unlike Hezbie scum who used them against embassies full of civilians.

And Assad who randomly bombs all rebel held areas:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

What do you think will happen to Aleppo in the next 2 weeks? I heard the ultimatum is over and Russia will start a fresh assault.


----------



## 500

Saho said:


> What do you think will happen to Aleppo in the next 2 weeks? I heard the ultimatum is over and they will start a fresh assault.


Nothing new. Same what they did for past 5 years: random bombs and sectarian iraqi afghan cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> SVBIED is actually a guided weapon. Rebels use them against military targets, unlike Hezbie scum who used them against embassies full of civilians.
> 
> And Assad who randomly bombs all rebel held areas:


Hahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Saho said:


> What do you think will happen to Aleppo in the next 2 weeks? I heard the ultimatum is over and Russia will start a fresh assault.




The moderate terrorists have failed to achieve anything in their futile attempts to break the seige. They captured some neighborhoods of al-Assad and that's it. All of their assaults have been repulsed. They are resorting to desperate SVBIED attacks and chemical attacks, there is now also in fighting between different moderate terrorist groups. Probably arguing about who is next in line to molest donkeys.


In the mean time thousands of Syrian reinforcements are coming to West Aleppo to aid the government and the Russian Air Force will also provide support which it has not done so in over a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Saho said:


> What do you think will happen to Aleppo in the next 2 weeks? I heard the ultimatum is over and Russia will start a fresh assault.



The beginning of the end of the rebels unless saudis show up lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

beast89 said:


> The beginning of the end of the rebels unless saudis show up lol.






What would the Saudis do? For one they would flee, moreover, I would welcome the Saudis, they have a habit of bombing the wrong targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

heavy hizbul casualties in 3000 block Aleppo area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

United said:


> heavy hizbul casualties in 3000 block Aleppo area.



Fail to mention the terrorist losses are so bad different factions are pulling and gained nothing for all that lost men and armour. The elites were sent in and all dead. SAA are doing selfies with the dead bodies now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794725180857782272
elites terrorist sent in a big push

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794191189314564096
but they fail and see the elite dead bodies https://twitter.com/Souria4Syrians


Aleppo is done for the terrorists and KSA is nowhere to be seen @United pray for hilary clinton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> SVBIED is actually a guided weapon. Rebels use them against military targets, unlike Hezbie scum who used them against embassies full of civilians.
> 
> And Assad who randomly bombs all rebel held areas:


Well I'm confused against which embassy Hezbollah used such attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...1-isis-targets-in-northern-syria_1946569.html
ANKARA: Turkey`s military hit 71 Islamic State targets in Syria over the last 24 hours, the army said on Saturday, intensifying strikes against the militant group, which has claimed responsibility for the latest bomb attack in southeast Turkey.

Five Islamic State fighters were killed in the strikes, as were five Turkey-backed rebels and one Turkish soldier, the army said in its statement.

It said coalition forces conducted five air strikes, killing another eight Islamic State militants.

Turkey is backing a group of Syrian Arabs and Turkmen in northern Syria in its Euphrates Shield operation, which has swept Islamic State from its southern border.

The Sunni hardline group has claimed responsibility for a car bomb in the southeastern Turkish city of Diyarbakir on Friday that killed nine people and wounded more than 100.

Reuters

First Published: Saturday, November 5, 2016 - 13:32


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Well I'm confused against which embassy Hezbollah used such attacks?


December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.

May 24, 1982. Car bomb attack on French Embassy in Beirut killing 12 and wounding 27. Islam Jihad is one of several groups taking responsibility. Anger over France's providing of arms to Iran's enemy Iraq is thought to be the motivating factor.

April 18, 1983.  Bombing of U.S. Embassy in Beirut. Detonated in a delivery van driven by a suicide bomber, carrying about 2000 pounds of explosives. The bomb killed 63 people, 17 of them Americans, including 9 CIA agents in Beirut for a meeting.

September 20, 1984. *American Embassy Annex* in Christian East Beirut is bombed by suicide van bomber with 3000 pounds of explosives. 14 were killed, including 2 Americans, dozens are injured.

A little glimpse of Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin terror policies in Syria:

Unguided thermobaric bombs on Daret Izza town:






Cluster bombs on Daret Izza town:






Town is far away from frontlines. Pure 100% terror against civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> May 24, 1982. Car bomb attack on French Embassy in Beirut killing 12 and wounding 27. Islam Jihad is one of several groups taking responsibility. Anger over France's providing of arms to Iran's enemy Iraq is thought to be the motivating factor.
> 
> April 18, 1983.  Bombing of U.S. Embassy in Beirut. Detonated in a delivery van driven by a suicide bomber, carrying about 2000 pounds of explosives. The bomb killed 63 people, 17 of them Americans, including 9 CIA agents in Beirut for a meeting.
> 
> September 20, 1984. *American Embassy Annex* in Christian East Beirut is bombed by suicide van bomber with 3000 pounds of explosives. 14 were killed, including 2 Americans, dozens are injured.
> 
> A little glimpse of Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin terror policies in Syria:
> 
> Unguided thermobaric bombs on Daret Izza town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster bombs on Daret Izza town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town is far away from frontlines. Pure 100% terror against civilians.


I'm still confused, it seems that all those bombing happened before even Hezbollah come to existence . don't you think so there is something fishy here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fafnir

ptldM3 said:


> What would the Saudis do? For one they would flee, moreover, I would welcome the Saudis, they have a habit of bombing the wrong targets.


What the fu#k are the saudis going to do?,hell they and their bad joke gulfie "coalition" couldnt even handle the houthis ffs.



JEskandari said:


> I'm still confused, it seems that all those bombing happened before even Hezbollah come to existence . don't you think so there is something fishy here ?


Dude!,you`re letting the facts get in the way of his uber cool story about the eebil hezzballer and their dreadful misuse of "guided weapons" [LOL]


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> I'm still confused, it seems that all those bombing happened before even Hezbollah come to existence . don't you think so there is something fishy here ?


Islamic Jihad Organization, Dawa, Islamic Amal - all these are Hezbies under other brands. Mastermind of these attacks was Imad Mignieh, the founder of Hezbollah.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Islamic Jihad Organization, Dawa, Islamic Amal - all these are Hezbies under other brands. Mastermind of these attacks was Imad Mignieh, the founder of Hezbollah.


Oh, but that Islamic Jihad Organization become part of Hezbollah in 1992 exactly 7 years after announcement of Hezbollah of Lebanon existence and their elements never used such tactics after, don't you think it's confusing blaming Hezbollah for their action while facts imply Hezbollah actually stopped them from committing such attacks and using such tactics that have heavy collateral damages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Oh, but that Islamic Jihad Organization become part of Hezbollah in 1992 exactly 7 years after announcement of Hezbollah of Lebanon existence and their elements never used such tactics after, don't you think it's confusing blaming Hezbollah for their action while facts imply Hezbollah actually stopped them from committing such attacks and using such tactics that have heavy collateral damages.


Hezbollah itself considers Mughnieh as their most important leader. All these brand name games are just for PR.

Anyway if u insist its not Hezbollah I wont argue: Iranian funded terrorists blew up embassies with suicide vans, while rebels use suicide vans against military targets.


----------



## 50cent

.it's okay since Jihadis kharjis animals are freedom fighters they can play with lives of civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Hezbollah itself considers Mughnieh as their most important leader. All these brand name games are just for PR.
> 
> Anyway if u insist its not Hezbollah I wont argue: Iranian funded terrorists blew up embassies with suicide vans, while rebels use suicide vans against military targets.


Mughnieh become a Hezbollah commander in 1992 and after that date I'm not aware of he commit such act you mentioned in your previous posts, honestly if I was you guys ,I'd have kidnapped him instead of Assassinating him and once for all solved all mystery about Islamic Jihad Organization.
well as far as I'm aware this is Iranian stand on the matter.


> KARUBI: IRAN KNOWS OF ISLAMIC JIHAD ONLY THROUGH MEDIA
> Tehran KAYHAN INTERNATIONAL in English 6 Jun 85 p 2
> [Text] Beirut, 5 Jun (IRNA)--Hojjatoleslam Mehdi Karrubi, heading an Iranian
> delegation to Lebanon to seek an end to fighting there between the Amal militia
> and the Palestinians said in an interview with the official Lebanese News Agency
> that Iran had no special interest in the Islamic Jihad Organization "Because
> like you, we learn about their existence or nonexistence through the mass media
> and our information about them is as much as yours."
> Asked to comment on U.S. allegations that Iran was involved in the kidnapping
> of American citizens in Lebanon and the threat of U.S. attacks against Iran if
> the American hostages are killed in Lebanon. Hojjatoleslam Karrubi said Iran
> was surprised over U.S. efforts to connect the Islamic Republic with the
> kidnapping of U.S. citizens in Beirut. "We do not see how this matter can be
> connected to us. But it is possible that America wants to strike against us on
> this pretext. Let me state that such attacks will not be easy."
> On the fate of Iranian diplomats who were kidnapped in Beirut in 1982, Karrubi
> said nothing was known about them. "One should ask the Lebanese Government
> about these Iranian diplomats who were kidnapped by the Kataeb elements in
> full view of Lebanese security forces. I want to ask Lebanon's Islamic and
> nationalist forces to apply pressure on the Lebanese Government about the fate
> of these Iranian diplomats," he added.


http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA338002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Mughnieh become a Hezbollah commander in 1992 and after that date I'm not aware of he commit such act you mentioned in your previous posts, honestly if I was you guys ,I'd have kidnapped him instead of Assassinating him and once for all solved all mystery about Islamic Jihad Organization.
> well as far as I'm aware this is Iranian stand on the matter.
> 
> http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA338002


Yep poor guy joined Hezbollah only in 1992 and suddenly became a most iconic member of it. You can fool only urself with ur rebranding and tricks.


----------



## Tsilihin

Poor or rich it doesn't matter anymore ,because Hezbollah is power on Middle East and Israeli government has accepted that fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> Poor or rich it doesn't matter anymore ,because Hezbollah is power on Middle East and Israeli government has accepted that fact.


Hezbollah is not a power, its just Khamenai proxy and like its master it sank in Syrian swamp.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Yep poor guy joined Hezbollah only in 1992 and suddenly became a most iconic member of it. You can fool only urself with ur rebranding and tricks.


well, what can I say he was commander of a group and after joining Hezbollah you must expect him to get a top position (in this case head of foreign operations) and he was not that famous at the time , after that he distinguished himself , and become the Icon he was at the time of his assassination . so you see there was no rebranding or full scheme.

well at least it's my understanding of the situation .even now if two company join , CEO of the bigger one get the top job , bu the CEO of the smaller one wont be demoted to the janitorial staff , he will get a top managerial job and from then its up to his competence if he advance or get sacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> well, what can I say he was commander of a group and after joining Hezbollah you must expect him to get a top position (in this case head of foreign operations) and he was not that famous at the time , after that he distinguished himself , and become the Icon he was at the time of his assassination . so you see there was no rebranding or full scheme.
> 
> well at least it's my understanding of the situation .even now if two company join , CEO of the bigger one get the top job , bu the CEO of the smaller one wont be demoted to the janitorial staff , he will get a top managerial job and from then its up to his competence if he advance or get sacked.


Cool story. There are swarms of Hezbies who were eliminated. No one got even 1/100 of Mughniyes fame.


----------



## Hindustani78

In this image taken from video provided by the activist-run Thiqa News Agency, consistent with independent AP reporting, a plume of smoke rises after a missile falls on the town of Darat Izza, Aleppo, Syria.






Nov. 6, 2016
*Russian aviation shelled parachute mines in Aleppo*
http://uatoday.tv/crime/russian-aviation-shelled-parachute-mines-in-aleppo-800514.html
At least 11 civilians were killed and another 25 injured as a result of the Russian airstrike on Saturday

Russia's bombing came a day after Russia had announced a humanitarian pause in attacks to allow much-needed aid into the city of Aleppo. 

At least 11 civilians were killed and another 25 injured by a Russian airstrike Saturday in Syria's northwestern Aleppo province, a local civil defense official told Anadolu Agency. 



The strike targeted Aleppo's western opposition-held towns of Atarib and Darat Izzah and Ibbin Village. Said Ahmed added that the fatalities included children and women.

_"Civil defense teams found a number of dead bodies and rescued people under the rubble of collapsed buildings in Ibbin Village where Russian warplanes struck with parachute bombs"_, *Ahmed said.*

_"Several structures were destroyed or damaged in the airstrikes in Atarib and Darat Izzah towns",_ *he added.*

For the past year, Russia - citing the need to combat "terrorism" and support for the embattled Assad regime - has carried out numerous airstrikes in opposition-held parts of Aleppo, which have led to the death and injury of hundreds of the city's civilian inhabitants.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...nch-assault-on-syrian-is-capital_1946914.html

Ain Issa (Syria): US-backed Kurdish-Arab forces launched an offensive Sunday on the Islamic State group`s de facto Syrian capital Raqa, upping pressure on the jihadists who are already battling Iraqi troops in Mosul.

The start of the assault by the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) came as Iraqi forces fought inside Mosul for the third day running, with the jihadists putting up fierce resistance.

The two cities are the last major urban centres under IS control after the jihadists suffered a string of territorial losses in Iraq and Syria over the past year.

The US-led coalition battling IS is backing both assaults, hoping to deal a knockout blow to the self-styled "caliphate" the group declared in mid-2014.

Lined up in crisp fatigues at an outdoor press conference, SDF commanders announced the start of the operation against Raqa in Ain Issa, some 50 kilometres (30 miles) north of the city.

"The major battle to liberate Raqa and its surroundings has begun," SDF spokeswoman Jihan Sheikh Ahmed said.

The operation, dubbed "Wrath of the Euphrates", involves some 30,000 fighters and began on Saturday night, Ahmed said.

SDF spokesman Talal Sello told AFP it would proceed in two phases, first seizing areas around Raqa and isolating the city, then taking control of the city itself.

SDF forces are advancing on three fronts, from Ain Issa and Tal Abyad to the north of Raqa, and from the village of Makman to the east."The fight will not be easy, and will require accurate and careful operations because IS will defend its bastion knowing that the loss of Raqa will mean it is finished in Syria," Sello said.

An AFP correspondent in Ain Issa saw dozens of SDF fighters heading on vehicles towards the front line.

Driving the jihadists from Mosul and Raqa has been the endgame since the US-led coalition launched air strikes against IS in the summer of 2014.

The coalition has also provided training and deployed hundreds of advisers to work with Iraqi forces and select Syrian fighters, including the SDF.

Sello said the alliance had received new weapons from the coalition for the Raqa battle, including anti-tank missiles.

Another SDF source said 50 US military advisers would be involved in the operation, particularly to guide air strikes.

After it was seized by IS, Raqa became the scene of some of the jihadists` worst atrocities, from stonings and beheadings to the trading of sex slaves.

Thousands of foreign fighters flocked there to join IS, and US officials have described it as the nerve centre for the group`s attacks abroad.

In Washington, a US official confirmed the start of the operation to capture the stronghold.

"We will first undertake an effort to isolate Raqa to set the stage for an eventual assault on the city itself to liberate it," the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.Last month, US Defence Secretary Ashton Carter said the idea of simultaneous operations against Mosul and Raqa "has been part of our planning for quite a while".

But the battle for Raqa is far more complicated.

After five years of civil war, Syria is divided into a patchwork of fiefdoms, with President Bashar al-Assad`s regime, IS and a range of opposition forces all holding territory.

Dominated by the powerful Kurdish People`s Protection Units (YPG), the SDF has in recent months flushed IS out of swathes of territory in northern Syria, including the flashpoint town of Manbij in August.

Washington has promoted the SDF as a key ally in the fight against IS, but the partnership is complicated by Turkey`s fierce opposition to the YPG.

Ankara considers the militia a "terrorist" group, and in August began its own operation inside northern Syria, targeting both IS and the YPG.

Sello said on Sunday that the SDF had "agreed definitively" with the United States "that there will be no role for Turkey or the armed factions allied with it in the operation" to capture Raqa.

General Joseph Dunford, the chairman of the US joint chiefs of staff, on Sunday made a previously unannounced visit to Ankara for talks with his Turkish counterpart, but no further details were immediately available.In Mosul, Iraqi forces were clearing eastern neighbourhoods of the city on Sunday, nearly three weeks into the offensive to retake the city.

"Resistance is very heavy and they (IS) have suffered major losses," Staff Lieutenant General Abdelghani al-Assadi of the elite Counter-Terrorism Service told AFP.

Soldiers from the army`s 9th Armoured Division also battled jihadists in a southeastern neighbourhood of Intisar, an AFP correspondent reported.

IS has responded to the Mosul assault with a string of diversionary attacks elsewhere in Iraq, including spectacular operations in Kirkuk and Rutba.

It claimed responsibility for suicide bombings on Sunday in Tikrit and Samarra, two cities north of Baghdad, that officials said killed at least 25 people and wounded more than 50.

Aid groups have raised deep concerns for civilians trapped in both Mosul and Raqa, with warnings the jihadists are likely to use them as human shields.

More than a million people are believed to be in the Iraqi city. Raqa had a population of some 240,000 before the start of Syria`s civil war and more than 80,000 people have since fled there from other parts of the country.

AFP

First Published: Sunday, November 6, 2016 - 21:22


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Islamic Jihad Organization, Dawa, Islamic Amal - all these are Hezbies under other brands. Mastermind of these attacks was Imad Mignieh, the founder of Hezbollah.


ISIS, HEZBOLLAH, PKK, Hamas and other sunni extremists groups are all terrorist groups. No question about that. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

mike2000 is back said:


> ISIS, HEZBOLLAH, PKK, Hamas and other sunni extremists groups are all terrorist groups. No question about that. PERIOD.






Then we might as well include the farmers with pitchforks such as FSA and other "moderates" that behead children and regularly cooperate with ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

mike2000 is back said:


> ISIS, HEZBOLLAH, PKK, Hamas and other sunni extremists groups are all terrorist groups. No question about that. PERIOD.



USA and UK are terrorist country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boca120879

NADIM.NAZI said:


> USA and UK are terrorist country.



now all of them want to win the title of "World Best Terrorist"


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...ff-car-bombs-in-new-syria-battle_1947176.html

BEIRUT: Islamic State militants have set off five car bombs targeting U.S.-backed Syrian armed groups attacking Raqqa, a Kurdish source said on Monday, saying the fight to drive IS from its stronghold city would "not be easy". 

The operation by the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), including the Kurdish YPG militia, that began on Saturday aims to encircle and ultimately capture Raqqa, adding to the pressure on IS as it faces a major assault in Iraq.

Islamic State has also drawn heavily on suicide car bombs in its efforts to fend off the assault on Mosul by Iraqi forces.

The Kurdish source, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the *U.S.-led coalition was providing "excellent" air support for the operation dubbed "Euphrates Anger".*

"It is difficult to ... put a time frame on the operation at present. The battle will not be easy," the source said.

*The attack so far appears focused on areas north of Raqqa near the town of Ain Issa, 50 km (30 miles) away. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, an organisation that reports on the war, said the SDF forces had so far captured a number of IS positions, but there had been "no real progress".*

The Kurdish source said a number of villages had been captured. "Daesh is resorting to attacks with car bombs to a great degree," the source said. 

The SDF has been the main partner on the ground in Syria for the U.S.-led coalition against Islamic State, capturing swathes of northern Syria with coalition air support. 

Planning for the Raqqa assault has been complicated by factors including the concerns of neighbouring Turkey, which does not want to see any further expansion of Kurdish influence in northern Syria.

Additionally, Raqqa is a predominantly Arab city, and Syrian Kurdish officials have previously said it should be freed from IS by Syrian Arab groups, not the Kurdish YPG.

A U.S. official told Reuters in Washington there was "no available force capable of taking Raqqa in the near future", and U.S. officials cautioned the process of sealing off and isolating the city could take two months or longer.

Reuters

First Published: Monday, November 7, 2016 - 17:42

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

*“We always knew the SDF wasn’t the solution for holding and governing Raqqa,” 

Dunford stated, 

“What we are working on now is to find the right mix of forces for the operation.” *
*
http://rudaw.net/english/middleeast/syria/071120161



*


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia has supplied Syria with a considerable amount of hardware and weaponry, and no deliveries are currently underway, Alexander Fomin, director of Russia's Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation, told RIA Novosti on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

NADIM.NAZI said:


> USA and UK are terrorist country.


I can see you don't agree with those Islamic extremists groups being called terrorists. Maybe because they are 'muslims'? 
Anyway who cares, some of them are present in poor Bengladesh, seems they also want to bring 'real islam ' to Bengladesh. Hopefully they suced in their endeavour, since it seems you agree with them.


----------



## Madali

Claims that offensive for Raqqa is starting by the SDF with the support of the Americans.


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

mike2000 is back said:


> I can see you don't agree with those Islamic extremists groups being called terrorists. Maybe because they are 'muslims'?
> Anyway who cares, some of them are present in poor Bengladesh, seems they also want to bring 'real islam ' to Bengladesh. Hopefully they suced in their endeavour, since it seems you agree with them.



Dear Mike. I realy don't like discussing about religion in a worldwide respected military-and science forum.

But let us differentiate between Islam and perverted so called " Islamic Terror Organizations". 

I know for sure that you are aware that pure and real Islam is based on science;
remember that modern Mathematics is based on Arabic numbers, that Islam scientists made complex eye surgery 1000 years ago, that Islam scientists also worked on complex Astronomy 1500 years ago. Cordoba in Spain was a place of paradise. Of course Islamic scientists worked also together with Far East scientists from India and China.

Please let us agree not to judge on a religion , otherwise we have to open bloody chapters of mass murder of Christian Countries in Amerika , Afrika and Asia up to the 21 th century.


----------



## Hell NO

Hurshid Celebi said:


> Dear Mike. I realy don't like discussing about religion in a worldwide respected military-and science forum.
> 
> But let us differentiate between Islam and perverted so called " Islamic Terror Organizations".
> 
> I know for sure that you are aware that pure and real Islam is based on science;
> remember that modern Mathematics is based on Arabic numbers, that Islam scientists made complex eye surgery 1000 years ago, that Islam scientists also worked on complex Astronomy 1500 years ago. Cordoba in Spain was a place of paradise. Of course Islamic scientists worked also together with Far East scientists from India and China.
> 
> Please let us agree not to judge on a religion , otherwise we have to open bloody chapters of mass murder of Christian Countries in Amerika , Afrika and Asia up to the 21 th century.


Sticking your head in the ground isn't gonna change reality. Islamic terrorism is based on Islamic jihad which is believed by many to be the sixth pillar of Islam. No one out there blows himself up with a slight doubt that he isn't doing exactly what God wants and that he might go to hell. And no they aren't stupid huge number of terrorists are highly educated
And they justify every action from Islamic text.
The first step towards fixing any problem is admitting that it exists so don't compare Islamic terrorism (Islamic because they base their actions on Islam) to actions committed by people (just happens that they were Christians/jews)that can't say and did not say Jesus ordered us to do this+saying that others did it doesn't mean you are not guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurshid Celebi

Nothing justifies TERRORISM, 

but do you want ignore that Millions of people were killed in the name of God from Christian Crusaders, without differentiating whether they were Jews, Muslims or other believing ?

Let us agree on it that every radical and blinded individual /s can fulfill terrorist crimes.

Some examples : WACO Siege-David Koresh, Oklahoma City Bombing


----------



## Hindustani78

Ain Issa: A US-backed Kurdish-Arab alliance pushed closer to Raqa in Syria while Iraqi forces seized a key town near Mosul as offensives progressed against the two Islamic State group strongholds.

After announcing the launch of the long-awaited assault on Raqa on Sunday, the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) alliance said it had moved south towards the city despite fierce jihadist resistance.

South of Mosul, Iraqi forces retook Hamam al-Alil from IS, a key objective in their three-week advance on the city.

Iraqi forces said yesterday they found a mass grave in the area containing around 100 decapitated bodies.

Raqa and Mosul are the last major cities in Syria and Iraq under the jihadists' control.

Their capture would deal a huge blow to the self-styled "caliphate" IS declared in mid-2014.

The US-led coalition that launched operations against IS two years ago is providing crucial backing to the offensives, with air strikes and special forces advisers on the ground.

*SDF spokeswoman Jihan Sheikh Ahmed told AFP that the alliance's forces had advanced on two fronts towards Raqa amid heavy fighting.


SDF fighters had pushed at least 10 kilometres (six miles) south towards the city from the towns of Ain Issa and Suluk, she said.*

In both cases the SDF was still some distance from Raqa -- on the Ain Issa front at least 30 kilometres away.

"The offensive is going according to plan," said Ahmed, adding that the SDF had captured at least 10 villages.

An SDF commander said IS was fighting back with its favourite tactic of sending suicide bombers in explosives-packed vehicles against advancing forces.

*"IS is sending car bombers but coalition planes and our anti-tank weapons are limiting their effectiveness," the commander said, speaking on condition of anonymity.*

After taking Abu Ilaj north of Raqa, SDF fighters dug trenches and piled sandbags at the entrance to the village.
"In every area that we advance we are digging trenches with tractors and bulldozers to protect the front line, to prevent the jihadists from getting in and to stop car bombs," one fighter said.

*The SDF says some 30,000 of its fighters are taking part in operation "Wrath of the Euphrates", which aims to surround and isolate IS inside Raqa before making an assault on the city itself.*

Officials have warned that the battle is likely to be long and difficult.

"As in Mosul, the fight will not be easy and there is hard work ahead," US Defence Secretary Ashton Carter said.

PTI

First Published: Tuesday, November 8, 2016 - 15:21


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-aleppo-idUSKBN133125

Syrian government forces battled rebels for control of a strategically significant district of Aleppo on Tuesday, in what could be the most important advance in the divided city by Damascus and its allies in weeks.

*There were conflicting accounts of the situation in the 1070 Apartments district on the southwestern outskirts of Aleppo, which lies alongside the government's corridor into the parts of the city which it controls. *

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based group that reports on the war, said government forces and their allies had seized full control of the district, calling it the most significant gain by the government in Aleppo since September.

But officials in two rebel groups fighting in Aleppo said the battle was still raging in the area. Yasser Alyousef from the political office of the Nour al-Din al-Zinki group said rebels had recovered positions they had lost on Monday.

"There is still a battle and the result has absolutely not been decided," added the second official, Zakaria Malahifji, head of the political office of the Fastaqim rebel group.

A military media unit run by the Damascus-allied Hezbollah meanwhile said the Syrian army and its allies had taken full control of the area. Hezbollah, a Lebanese Shi'ite Muslim group, is fighting in support of Damascus.

Syrian government forces backed by allied militias and Russian air power launched a major assault on rebel-held eastern Aleppo in September, after besieging the area that the United Nations says is home to 275,000 people.

Insurgents launched a counter attack aimed at breaking the siege on Oct. 29, targeting government-held western districts of Aleppo in an offensive that included jihadist groups and insurgents fighting under the Free Syrian Army banner.

But their progress slowed after early gains.

Russia says its air force has been observing a moratorium on air strikes on the rebel-held districts of eastern Aleppo since Oct. 18. The Observatory and emergency workers in eastern Aleppo said heavy air strikes had killed hundreds of people, and hit hospitals and other civilian facilities prior to that.

Insurgent shelling of government-held western Aleppo has meanwhile killed dozens of people, the United Nations said last week in an update on the humanitarian situation in the city.

(Reporting by Tom Perry; Editing by Tom Heneghan)


----------



## notorious_eagle

Hindustani78 said:


> *There were conflicting accounts of the situation in the 1070 Apartments district on the southwestern outskirts of Aleppo, which lies alongside the government's corridor into the parts of the city which it controls.*



SAA has taken them, its confirmed. 

The offensive capabilities of the rebels is severely diminished. Their offensive failed spectacularly, opening the way for Tiger Forces to drive down deep and smack the Rebels out of the 1070 Apartments. SAA seems to be improving with improved tactics, and most importantly the used of combined arms. That's the key if they want to win Aleppo, disciplined axis of advancement with combined use of arms. I still remember the days when SAA would just send out Armour out in the open without any artillery or infantry and get slaughtered by the ATGM's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, November 07, 2016
A civil defence member sits at a site hit by an airstrike in the rebel-held Douma neighborhood of Damascus, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...s-rebels-for-key-aleppo-district_1947657.html
Beirut: Syrian government forces were battling rebels for control of a strategically significant district of Aleppo on Tuesday, in what could be the most important advance in the divided city by Damascus and its allies in several weeks.

Combatant sources gave differing accounts of the situation in the 1070 Apartments district on the southwestern outskirts of Aleppo, which lies alongside the government`s corridor into the parts of the city which it controls. 

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based group that reports on the war, said government forces and their allies had seized full control of the district.

*Officials in two rebel groups fighting in Aleppo said the battle was still raging in the area. Yasser Alyousef from the political office of the Nour al-Din al-Zinki group said rebels had recovered positions they had lost on Monday. *

A military media unit run by the Damascus-allied Hezbollah meanwhile said the Syrian army and its allies had taken full control of the area. Hezbollah, a Lebanese Shi`ite Muslim group, is fighting in support of Damascus.

Reuters

First Published: Wednesday, November 9, 2016 - 00:29


----------



## Hindustani78

The Soviet-made rocket was fired on the town in 30 kilometres to South-West of Aleppo

_"The town of Ma'arat al-Na'asan, 30 km S-W of Aleppo, was attacked (missed) by an Assad-Putin SS-21 ballistic missile overnight,"_ *political editor of German ‘Bild' Julian Roepke* wrote today on Twitter. He also published the series of photos, which depict the members of Syrian volunteer civil defense organization ‘The White Helmets' are loading the remnants of the missile on the truck.

The pictures clearly show that the rocket is definitely the Soviet-made tactical ballistic missile OTR-21 ‘Tochka' (NATO reporting name SS-21 Scarab; GRAU designation 9K79) – f.e. by the look of its rudders, but gives no clue whether it was fired by Putin's of Assad's forces. Also the information circulated this year of Hezbollah was given heavy weapons to fight in support the Assad forces in Syria.










This is not the first time this kind of weapon has been used in Syria, but it was told to be fired by Assadite "Syrian Arab Army". In December 2014 Assad forces fired at least one ‘Tochka' against the insurgents during the battle of Wadi al-Deif in Idlib province. On 26 April 2016 the Syrian Army fired a ‘Tochka' at opposition forces in the Syrian Civil Defense Center in west Aleppo.











On 14 June 2016 the Syrian Army fired a ‘Tochka' against Islamists groups Al-Rahman Legion and Jaysh Al-Fustat in Eastern Ghouta province.

As reported, *Syrian army advances in Aleppo key district*, and this type of action *keeps claiming infant lives.* In Saturday at least 11 civilians have been killed and another 25 injured after *Russian aviation shelled parachute bombs in Aleppo*.





*Published on 5 Jan 2013
*

The 9K79 Tochka (Точка; 'point') tactical ballistic missile launcher has been identified in a recent (this) video from Syria. It is almost certainly a 9K79, also referred to as the OTR-21 (OTR: оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс, or 'Tactical-operational Missile Complex'), or by its NATO reporting name, the SS-21 Scarab. This Soviet-produced system has a maximum range of 70km, and a Circular Error Probable (CEP) of approximately 150m. An updated version, the 9K79-1 Tochka-U (Scarab-B), was introduced in 1989 with a maximum range of 120km and a CEP of approximately 92m. Syria is thought to possess both iterations, having received its first deliveries of the earlier 9K79 (Scarab-A) systems from the USSR in 1983. Syria is suspected of supplying 9K79s to North Korea to be reverse-engineered for use in their domestic missile development program.

The presence of these systems is an interesting development; they are certainly a lot more accurate than the 9K52 Luna-M (FROG-7) rockets and R-17/R-17M (Scud-B/Scud-C) missiles which Syria also possesses. Please note that many media outlets are incorrectly reporting any large rocket or missile as a 'Scud'. This confusion is partly due to US government-issued statements referring to 'Scud-type' missile.





https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201611081047205648-syrian-army-taking-daesh-oil-gas-fields/
The Syrian Army and its militia allies have regained control of arms caches, oil and gas fields and other strategic near Palmyria in east Homs province, a military source on the front line told Sputnik. 

Speaking to Sputnik Arabic, the source said that the Syrian Army has captured a large armory north of Palmyra after a battle with Daesh (ISIL/ISIS), pushing the militants out of the vicinity entirely.

The source added that simultaneously with the campaign to capture the armory, the Syrian army advanced on hills northeast of Palmyra from the Ameria district. During the fighting, Syrian army infantry received air support from the Syrian Air Force and Russian air power. 

"A the same time, the Syrian army entered into fierce clashes with Daesh in the immediate vicinity of the Shaer oil field," the source said, a major source of oil and gas in central Syria. "The army succeeded in destroying a number of Daesh bunkers and fortifications in the region," the source added. The military source confirmed that fighting has stretched all the way to the Al-Mahr gas fields in northeastern Homs province. The army consolidated its positions on the approaches to the fields to before conducting its assault.

Syria's oil and gas fields carry a strategic importance for the Syrian economy. At the same time, until the start of a major bombing campaign by Russian air power in late 2015 targeting Daesh oil assets, they served as a major source of income for Daesh and other terrorist groups operating in Syria. 

On Sunday, Homs Governor General Tallal Barazi announced that the Syrian Army had established control over 85% of the province, including its main towns, cities, rural settlements, and industrial zones.

**************
http://tass.com/defense/911032
MOSCOW, November 8. /TASS/. Russian warplanes flew no sorties and delivered no air strikes near Khan Shaykhun in the vicinity of Syria’s city of Idlib on Tuesday, the Russian Defense Ministry said.

*"The Russian Defense Ministry refutes foreign media allegations that Russian warplanes delivered air strikes in the vicinity of the city of Idlib, near Khan Shaykhun town. Russian warplanes flew no sorties in the mentioned area on November 8 and delivered no air strikes," a ministry spokesman said.*

*"We recommend foreign mass media which value their reputation not to yield to information provocations coming from organizations identifying themselves as human rights, such as the London-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights," *he said.

Earlier, a number of mass media said citing the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights that nine people, including seven children, were killed in Russia’s bombardment of Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796256158558232576
End of the syrian rebels confirmed now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...el-held-syrian-province-of-idlib_1947686.html

BEIRUT: Air strikes and government artillery killed at least 20 people, including 10 children, in the largely rebel-held Syrian province of Idlib on Tuesday, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

The Observatory, a Britain-based war monitor, said Russian or Syrian government warplanes pounded the rebel-held town of Khan Sheikhoun, killing seven children and two pregnant women. 

Warplanes and government artillery also killed 11 people in the village of Baarbo in the southwest of the province, the monitor reported.

“The Russian Defence Ministry has denied information reported in multiple foreign media outlets about alleged strikes by the Russian Air Force in the region of Khan Sheikhoun near the city of Idlib," Russia`s TASS news agency quoted a ministry spokesman as saying on Tuesday. 

"Russian jets did not fly in the area on Nov. 8 and no missile strikes were carried out.” 

Syria`s war pits President Bashar al-Assad, supported by Russian air power and Iranian-backed militias, against an array of mostly Sunni rebel groups, including some backed by Turkey, Gulf monarchies and the United States.

Idlib contains the largest populated area of Syria controlled by rebels - including nationalist groups under the banner of the Free Syrian Army and Islamist fighters including the former al Qaeda affiliate Jabhat Fateh al-Sham.

Reuters

First Published: Wednesday, November 9, 2016 - 03:42


----------



## Hindustani78

An injured girl reacts at a site hit by an airstrike in the rebel-held Douma neighbourhood of Damascus, Syria November 7, 2016. REUTERS





http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-raqqa-idUSKBN1340ZJ


The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said a U.S.-led coalition air strike killed at least 16 people overnight in a town north of Islamic State's Syrian stronghold of Raqqa.

The U.S.-led coalition said it had no information on the report by the war monitor, but would look into it.

The coalition is providing air support to the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), an alliance which includes the Syrian Kurdish YPG militia and some Arab groups, in an operation to drive Islamic State from its de facto capital in Syria.

The attack hit al-Heesha, about 40 km (25 miles) north of Raqqa, said the British-based monitor.

(Reporting by Lisa Barrington; Editing by Andrew Heavens)

Reuters / Tuesday, November 08, 2016
An injured boy lies in a field hospital after a strike on the rebel held besieged city of Douma, in the eastern Damascus suburb of Ghouta, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1007786/middle-east

The Kurdish-led Syrian fighters clashed on Monday with Daesh militants north of Raqqa as they pushed ahead in their offensive aiming to retake the city that has been the de facto capital of the extremist group since 2014.

Members of a coalition of Kurdish and Arab fighters known as the Syria Democratic Forces (SDF) have been on the offensive in the area since late Saturday, aiming to initially isolate and encircle Raqqa. The US, France and Britain said they would provide air support for the offensive, which was announced at a news conference on Sunday in Ein Issa, north of Raqqa.

But the announcement lacked details on how the SDF, dominated by Kurds, plans to oust the militants from the city.
The battle of Raqqa could be long and costly; Daesh fighters are expected to fight until the end since its loss could be an existential threat. It would mean the extremist group would have no full control of any large cities in Syria, just as Iraqi forces are pushing forward against Daesh-held Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city.

Earlier this year, it took SDF fighters more than two months to capture the Syrian town of Manbij, which is far smaller than Raqqa.

Raqqa has been under Daesh control since early 2014; it is home to some of the group’s top leaders and is seen as the key to defeating the group militarily. 

It has been the extremists’ de facto capital since they declared a caliphate in areas they control in Iraq and Syria in June 2014.

The US commander of coalition forces fighting the Daesh group said the operation to take Raqqa aims at eventually cutting off the extremists from Mosul, where US-backed Iraqi forces have entered the city’s eastern outskirts amid fierce resistance.






The US-backed Syria Democratic Forces, which include Arab and Turkmen fighters, have driven Daesh from large swaths of territory, but Turkey views the Syrian Kurds who dominate the group as an extension of the Kurdish insurgency raging in its southeast.

“The campaign will continue to be in that form until it enters the city,” Ahmed told The Associated Press. She said the Kurdish-led SDF, as the main force on the ground, is best placed to decide what forces are needed to liberate the city.

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said that he hoped the US would keep its promise to rein in the Kurdish forces, but noted that Washington had also pledged earlier that the Syrian Kurds would withdraw from the town of Manbij, which has not yet happened.

Cavusoglu said the US Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Gen. Joseph Dunford, told Turkish officials during a recent visit that the Syrian Kurdish fighters would only have a role in encircling Raqqa and would not enter the city.
“We hope that this will be the case and we expect that our partners keep their promises,” Cavusoglu said.
“We still have weeks to the Raqqa operation,” Cavusoglu said. 

“Our advice is for the local forces to be supported by our special forces.”

He suggested that residents of Raqqa, a mainly Sunni Arab city, would not welcome Kurdish forces, saying: “We should not force the people to choose between two evils.”


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796265698821607426
no fly zone cancelled for the syrian opposition @United

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

SAA my as.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> SAA my as.
> 
> View attachment 350739


Happ hanukkah to you too


----------



## 500

Recent loses on Zeynabiyun brigade in Sheikh Said, Aleppo:








warfareknow said:


> Happ hanukkah to you too


Tnx, its ion a month though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

500 said:


> Recent loses on Zeynabiyun brigade in Sheikh Said, Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx, its ion a month though.



can u show picture of Israeli soldier killed in 2006 war? u can not show because Israelis are great warrior in the bed of prostitute and with child.


----------



## 500

NADIM.NAZI said:


> can u show picture of Israeli soldier killed in 2006 war? u can not show because Israelis are great warrior in the bed of prostitute and with child.


Syrian tanks captured by Israel:

















And here all Israeli casualties of 2006 war:

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3289147,00.html


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> no fly zone cancelled for the syrian opposition @United



u dumb shit............

Trumph is a hardcore Israeli supporter get ready for a more aggressive iranian approach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> The Soviet-made rocket was fired on the town in 30 kilometres to South-West of Aleppo
> 
> _"The town of Ma'arat al-Na'asan, 30 km S-W of Aleppo, was attacked (missed) by an Assad-Putin SS-21 ballistic missile overnight,"_ *political editor of German ‘Bild' Julian Roepke* wrote today on Twitter. He also published the series of photos, which depict the members of Syrian volunteer civil defense organization ‘The White Helmets' are loading the remnants of the missile on the truck.
> 
> The pictures clearly show that the rocket is definitely the Soviet-made tactical ballistic missile OTR-21 ‘Tochka' (NATO reporting name SS-21 Scarab; GRAU designation 9K79) – f.e. by the look of its rudders, but gives no clue whether it was fired by Putin's of Assad's forces. Also the information circulated this year of Hezbollah was given heavy weapons to fight in support the Assad forces in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the first time this kind of weapon has been used in Syria, but it was told to be fired by Assadite "Syrian Arab Army". In December 2014 Assad forces fired at least one ‘Tochka' against the insurgents during the battle of Wadi al-Deif in Idlib province. On 26 April 2016 the Syrian Army fired a ‘Tochka' at opposition forces in the Syrian Civil Defense Center in west Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 14 June 2016 the Syrian Army fired a ‘Tochka' against Islamists groups Al-Rahman Legion and Jaysh Al-Fustat in Eastern Ghouta province.
> 
> As reported, *Syrian army advances in Aleppo key district*, and this type of action *keeps claiming infant lives.* In Saturday at least 11 civilians have been killed and another 25 injured after *Russian aviation shelled parachute bombs in Aleppo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Published on 5 Jan 2013
> *
> 
> The 9K79 Tochka (Точка; 'point') tactical ballistic missile launcher has been identified in a recent (this) video from Syria. It is almost certainly a 9K79, also referred to as the OTR-21 (OTR: оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс, or 'Tactical-operational Missile Complex'), or by its NATO reporting name, the SS-21 Scarab. This Soviet-produced system has a maximum range of 70km, and a Circular Error Probable (CEP) of approximately 150m. An updated version, the 9K79-1 Tochka-U (Scarab-B), was introduced in 1989 with a maximum range of 120km and a CEP of approximately 92m. Syria is thought to possess both iterations, having received its first deliveries of the earlier 9K79 (Scarab-A) systems from the USSR in 1983. Syria is suspected of supplying 9K79s to North Korea to be reverse-engineered for use in their domestic missile development program.
> 
> The presence of these systems is an interesting development; they are certainly a lot more accurate than the 9K52 Luna-M (FROG-7) rockets and R-17/R-17M (Scud-B/Scud-C) missiles which Syria also possesses. Please note that many media outlets are incorrectly reporting any large rocket or missile as a 'Scud'. This confusion is partly due to US government-issued statements referring to 'Scud-type' missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201611081047205648-syrian-army-taking-daesh-oil-gas-fields/
> The Syrian Army and its militia allies have regained control of arms caches, oil and gas fields and other strategic near Palmyria in east Homs province, a military source on the front line told Sputnik.
> 
> Speaking to Sputnik Arabic, the source said that the Syrian Army has captured a large armory north of Palmyra after a battle with Daesh (ISIL/ISIS), pushing the militants out of the vicinity entirely.
> 
> The source added that simultaneously with the campaign to capture the armory, the Syrian army advanced on hills northeast of Palmyra from the Ameria district. During the fighting, Syrian army infantry received air support from the Syrian Air Force and Russian air power.
> 
> "A the same time, the Syrian army entered into fierce clashes with Daesh in the immediate vicinity of the Shaer oil field," the source said, a major source of oil and gas in central Syria. "The army succeeded in destroying a number of Daesh bunkers and fortifications in the region," the source added. The military source confirmed that fighting has stretched all the way to the Al-Mahr gas fields in northeastern Homs province. The army consolidated its positions on the approaches to the fields to before conducting its assault.
> 
> Syria's oil and gas fields carry a strategic importance for the Syrian economy. At the same time, until the start of a major bombing campaign by Russian air power in late 2015 targeting Daesh oil assets, they served as a major source of income for Daesh and other terrorist groups operating in Syria.
> 
> On Sunday, Homs Governor General Tallal Barazi announced that the Syrian Army had established control over 85% of the province, including its main towns, cities, rural settlements, and industrial zones.
> 
> **************
> http://tass.com/defense/911032
> MOSCOW, November 8. /TASS/. Russian warplanes flew no sorties and delivered no air strikes near Khan Shaykhun in the vicinity of Syria’s city of Idlib on Tuesday, the Russian Defense Ministry said.
> 
> *"The Russian Defense Ministry refutes foreign media allegations that Russian warplanes delivered air strikes in the vicinity of the city of Idlib, near Khan Shaykhun town. Russian warplanes flew no sorties in the mentioned area on November 8 and delivered no air strikes," a ministry spokesman said.*
> 
> *"We recommend foreign mass media which value their reputation not to yield to information provocations coming from organizations identifying themselves as human rights, such as the London-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights," *he said.
> 
> Earlier, a number of mass media said citing the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights that nine people, including seven children, were killed in Russia’s bombardment of Idlib.


Every power is testing their weapons practically in Syria. Good advert. 
Those ballistic missiles looks cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

mike2000 is back said:


> Every power is testing their weapons practically in Syria. Good advert.
> Those ballistic missiles looks cool.



We all know who is behind whom . Already S 400 and S 300 are deployed in Syria .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1007786/middle-east
> 
> The Kurdish-led Syrian fighters clashed on Monday with Daesh militants north of Raqqa as they pushed ahead in their offensive aiming to retake the city that has been the de facto capital of the extremist group since 2014.
> 
> Members of a coalition of Kurdish and Arab fighters known as the Syria Democratic Forces (SDF) have been on the offensive in the area since late Saturday, aiming to initially isolate and encircle Raqqa. The US, France and Britain said they would provide air support for the offensive, which was announced at a news conference on Sunday in Ein Issa, north of Raqqa.
> 
> But the announcement lacked details on how the SDF, dominated by Kurds, plans to oust the militants from the city.
> The battle of Raqqa could be long and costly; Daesh fighters are expected to fight until the end since its loss could be an existential threat. It would mean the extremist group would have no full control of any large cities in Syria, just as Iraqi forces are pushing forward against Daesh-held Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city.
> 
> Earlier this year, it took SDF fighters more than two months to capture the Syrian town of Manbij, which is far smaller than Raqqa.
> 
> Raqqa has been under Daesh control since early 2014; it is home to some of the group’s top leaders and is seen as the key to defeating the group militarily.
> 
> It has been the extremists’ de facto capital since they declared a caliphate in areas they control in Iraq and Syria in June 2014.
> 
> The US commander of coalition forces fighting the Daesh group said the operation to take Raqqa aims at eventually cutting off the extremists from Mosul, where US-backed Iraqi forces have entered the city’s eastern outskirts amid fierce resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US-backed Syria Democratic Forces, which include Arab and Turkmen fighters, have driven Daesh from large swaths of territory, but Turkey views the Syrian Kurds who dominate the group as an extension of the Kurdish insurgency raging in its southeast.
> 
> “The campaign will continue to be in that form until it enters the city,” Ahmed told The Associated Press. She said the Kurdish-led SDF, as the main force on the ground, is best placed to decide what forces are needed to liberate the city.
> 
> Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said that he hoped the US would keep its promise to rein in the Kurdish forces, but noted that Washington had also pledged earlier that the Syrian Kurds would withdraw from the town of Manbij, which has not yet happened.
> 
> Cavusoglu said the US Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Gen. Joseph Dunford, told Turkish officials during a recent visit that the Syrian Kurdish fighters would only have a role in encircling Raqqa and would not enter the city.
> “We hope that this will be the case and we expect that our partners keep their promises,” Cavusoglu said.
> “We still have weeks to the Raqqa operation,” Cavusoglu said.
> 
> “Our advice is for the local forces to be supported by our special forces.”
> 
> He suggested that residents of Raqqa, a mainly Sunni Arab city, would not welcome Kurdish forces, saying: “We should not force the people to choose between two evils.”


We shouldnt provide air support to the Kurds n taking Raqq , looking at what some actors and even sunni inhabitants of the city are saying, we should let them live under ter an ISIS brethren instead of the town being retaken by the Kurds. Let another actor track Raqqa. . 
This region is really a complex mess. 



Hindustani78 said:


> We all know who is behind whom . Already S 400 and S 300 are deployed in Syria .


Obviously, every power is protecting their interests in the country. Nothing wrong about Russia's actions to be honest.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796265698821607426
> no fly zone cancelled for the syrian opposition @United



This was a donation to the CLINTON FOUNDATION aimed at the poor. Nothing to do with her election campaign. Was given LONG before the election. Of course certain sensationalist media saw it as direct support for her election which makes no sense at all. The Arab lobby in the US is one of the strongest lobbies and has influence in almost every corner of political decision making. Whether republican or democrat. King Salman and the entire establishment already congratulated Trump and were one of the first to call him.


"The latest filing from Trump Victory, his presidential campaign committee, reveal that Trump now receives donations from lobbyists associated with the very regimes Trump denounced on stage.

Marc Lampkin, a lobbyist for Saudi Arabia, gave recently to the Trump campaign. Lobbyists for BGR Group, another firm representing the Saudi government, have given to the Trump campaign."​
https://theintercept.com/liveblogs/thirddebate/donald-trump-now-accepts-saudi-arabias-lobby-cash/

Also look up who owns a lot of the conservative media in the US and SUPPORTS it, including Fox News while you are at it genius.

Also Trump HAS and has had LONG business ties with KSA and businessmen and families in KSA.





Trump's election is good news for traditional US allies in the region (Israel, KSA/GCC and Turkey). Much better than the incompetent Obama that you were in love with along with the Mullah's.



United said:


> u dumb shit............
> 
> Trumph is a hardcore Israeli supporter get ready for a more aggressive iranian approach



He lives in his own fantasy.

Trump is going to be a nightmare for the Mullah's that he follows as holy cows.











He is going to be more-pro Israel than any president in living memory. I think this alone should tell everything about what is likely going to happen.

In the real world - two days ago:

*Chief of US Joint Chiefs of Staff visiting this Tuesday:*











A few days earlier it was the director of Raytheon and yesterday 19 representatives of major US companies arrived to KSA.

So prepare yourself for constant crying as usual. You Wilayat al-Faqih Shia Islamists can only dream about controlling Mullah land and tiny Southern Lebanon and impoverished Southern Iraq. More than that is difficult to dream about.

Also you constantly talk about KSA and Syria as if Syria was even a top priority in KSA. It is far from being the case. If KSA REALLY wanted to topple Al-Assad and install mostly MB Islamists it would have done so early on back in 2011, 2012 or 2013. However this was not done. Let the Iranians and Russians waste money, time and men in a polluted swamp that cannot be saved until the waste has been drained (as the good Trump also tells). What is going on in Syria is very sad in terms of civilian lives lost, infrastructure destroyed etc. however there are many other areas to look after first, starting at home. Not to say that Al-Assad WILL be toppled sooner rather than later.








Also had Al-Assad (the family regime) not been a long-time Iranian ally and this incompetent and oppressed the majority (Sunni Arabs) politically, I don't know if I would not have been supporting him given his emphasis on Arab unity. Or at least the ideology he pretends to follow.

Which is also supported by vast majority of all Arabs in every single Arab state as per numerous polls from 2015 and 2016.


Recent polls have shown not only a rise in secularism, but also that Arabs have always remained pan-Arabist: 

On the matter of seperation between politics and religion See p. 250
On the matter of the Arab nation See p. 271
Since you yourself are a hidden Arabist like many others here (as I can conclude based on your strong interests in the Arab world and the sources you use to follow the conflicts) this must make you happy, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 09, 2016
A Harakat Nour al-Din al-Zenki fighter watches news about Donald Trump's election as president on his smart phone in the rebel held beseiged area in Aleppo, Syria. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail


----------



## beast89

United said:


> u dumb shit............
> 
> Trumph is a hardcore Israeli supporter get ready for a more aggressive iranian approach



what planet are you living on saudi fantasy land? clinton was going to destroyed syria for israel. She was going to create a no fly zone for your rebels because saudis are cowards. She's a neocon warhawk through and through. Trump wants to disengage from the the middle east. America which you were praising shamelessly will always be zionist, your saudi kings realised that when they sold out palestine
http://newobserveronline.com/clinton-destroy-syria-israel/
https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/what-will-president-trump-mean-palestine






https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/10/middle-east-donald-trump-president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Saif al-Arab said:


> This was a donation to the CLINTON FOUNDATION aimed at the poor. Nothing to do with her election campaign.






...IRS documents showed that the Foundation raised over $500 million from 2009-2012, and yet the Clinton Foundation only spent $75 million on "programmatic grants."

"The other $425 million was allocated as follows: more than $25 million went for travel expenses; almost $110 million for employee salaries and benefits; and $290 million for 'other expenses,'" reports Discover The Networks.

These numbers were similar in the foundation's 2013 tax returns, which revealed that the Clinton Foundation raised over $140 million but only used $9 million in direct aid, according to the New York Post:


Oh, and Glassdoor reports current job openings at the Clinton Foundation include "Digital Engagement", cooks, "On-Call Fine Dining Restaurant Servers", dishwashers, caterers, and one education program assistant. "Excellent benefits, lots of responsibility, Travel". 

It doesn't matter whether or not the Clintons draw salaries from the Foundation or not: they are the Directors and the 300-500 employees are their loyal minions, and the benefits are "excellent". With 80%+ spent on administration issues, it isn't really a "charity": rather, a bone is thrown to the poor now and then to eliminate the necessity of the Clintons paying taxes.


----------



## beast89

Saif al-Arab said:


> This was a donation to the CLINTON FOUNDATION aimed at the poor. Nothing to do with her election campaign. Was given LONG before the election. Of course certain sensationalist media saw it as direct support for her election which makes no sense at all. The Arab lobby in the US is one of the strongest lobbies and has influence in almost every corner of political decision making. Whether republican or democrat. King Salman and the entire establishment already congratulated Trump and were one of the first to call him.
> 
> 
> "The latest filing from Trump Victory, his presidential campaign committee, reveal that Trump now receives donations from lobbyists associated with the very regimes Trump denounced on stage.
> 
> Marc Lampkin, a lobbyist for Saudi Arabia, gave recently to the Trump campaign. Lobbyists for BGR Group, another firm representing the Saudi government, have given to the Trump campaign."​
> https://theintercept.com/liveblogs/thirddebate/donald-trump-now-accepts-saudi-arabias-lobby-cash/
> 
> Also look up who owns a lot of the conservative media in the US and SUPPORTS it, including Fox News while you are at it genius.
> 
> Also Trump HAS and has had LONG business ties with KSA and businessmen and families in KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's election is good news for traditional US allies in the region (Israel, KSA/GCC and Turkey). Much better than the incompetent Obama that you were in love with along with the Mullah's.
> 
> 
> 
> He lives in his own fantasy.
> 
> Trump is going to be a nightmare for the Mullah's that he follows as holy cows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to be more-pro Israel than any president in living memory. I think this alone should tell everything about what is likely going to happen.
> 
> In the real world - two days ago:
> 
> *Chief of US Joint Chiefs of Staff visiting this Tuesday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days earlier it was the director of Raytheon and yesterday 19 representatives of major US companies arrived to KSA.
> 
> So prepare yourself for constant crying as usual. You Wilayat al-Faqih Shia Islamists can only dream about controlling Mullah land and tiny Southern Lebanon and impoverished Southern Iraq. More than that is difficult to dream about.
> 
> Also you constantly talk about KSA and Syria as if Syria was even a top priority in KSA. It is far from being the case. If KSA REALLY wanted to topple Al-Assad and install mostly MB Islamists it would have done so early on back in 2011, 2012 or 2013. However this was not done. Let the Iranians and Russians waste money, time and men in a polluted swamp that cannot be saved until the waste has been drained (as the good Trump also tells). What is going on in Syria is very sad in terms of civilian lives lost, infrastructure destroyed etc. however there are many other areas to look after first, starting at home. Not to say that Al-Assad WILL be toppled sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had Al-Assad (the family regime) not been a long-time Iranian ally and this incompetent and oppressed the majority (Sunni Arabs) politically, I don't know if I would not have been supporting him given his emphasis on Arab unity. Or at least the ideology he pretends to follow.
> 
> Which is also supported by vast majority of all Arabs in every single Arab state as per numerous polls from 2015 and 2016.
> 
> 
> Recent polls have shown not only a rise in secularism, but also that Arabs have always remained pan-Arabist:
> 
> On the matter of seperation between politics and religion See p. 250
> On the matter of the Arab nation See p. 271
> Since you yourself are a hidden Arabist like many others here (as I can conclude based on your strong interests in the Arab world and the sources you use to follow the conflicts) this must make you happy, lol.



You know obama is still charge of the country lmao, Trump has no powers over the nuclear deal. Are saudi lobbies going to change trump into helping the syrian terrorists lol. Nice to post old picture of trump as evidence. Yesarabs coming all over to help the syrian government fight the dogs of gulfies and israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

mike2000 is back said:


> We shouldnt provide air support to the Kurds n taking Raqq , looking at what some actors and even sunni inhabitants of the city are saying, we should let them live under ter an ISIS brethren instead of the town being retaken by the Kurds. Let another actor track Raqqa. .
> This region is really a complex mess.
> 
> 
> Obviously, every power is protecting their interests in the country. Nothing wrong about Russia's actions to be honest.




Actually its United States, Turkey and its Arab allies who are fighting on the ground .No one even helped Ukraine , when Ukraine needed helped , always United States and Canada have came infront to assist Ukrainian Nation.

*SOUTHWEST ASIA —* On Nov. 8, Coalition military forces conducted 18 strikes against ISIL terrorists in Syria and Iraq. In Syria, Coalition military forces conducted 12 strikes using attack, fighter and remotely piloted aircraft against ISIL targets. Additionally in Iraq, Coalition military forces conducted 6 strikes coordinated with and in support of the Government of Iraq using attack and fighter aircraft against ISIL targets.

*Syria*

* Near Abu Kamak, one strike destroyed ISIL oil production equipment.
* Near Ar Raqqah, two strikes destroyed two ISIL oil well heads and an oil pump.
* Near Ayn Isa, seven strikes engaged six ISIL tactical units and destroyed three fighting positions, a vehicle, and a VBIED facility.
* Near Manbij, one strike engaged an ISIL tactical unit and destroyed a vehicle and a heavy machine gun.
* Near Mar'a, one strike engaged an ISIL tactical unit.


----------



## Solomon2

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Wednesday, November 09, 2016
> A Harakat Nour al-Din al-Zenki fighter watches news about Donald Trump's election as president on his smart phone in the rebel held beseiged area in Aleppo, Syria. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail


They are worried that Trump, who has words of praise for Putin, will tilt towards Assad: link


----------



## Hindustani78

United said:


> u dumb shit............
> 
> Trumph is a hardcore Israeli supporter get ready for a more aggressive iranian approach



You better stop taking the name of State of israel in all this. 

United States Adm. is well aware who are key players and part of thier alliance .

*Interfax news*
*November 10, 2016*
16:16
Iran to present its oil contracts to Russian companies in Tehran on Nov 17 (Part 2)

3:42
Iran discussing oil supply swaps with Rosneft



Solomon2 said:


> They are worried that Trump, who has words of praise for Putin, will tilt towards Assad: link



US forces are already on ground in Iraq and Syria . Iraqi central Government forces are advancing in ISIS held areas where as the coalition is united to liberate Raqqa . 

Russian aircraft carrier and Naval ships are being deployed to assist President Assad.


----------



## Solomon2

Hindustani78 said:


> US forces are already on ground in Iraq and Syria . Iraqi central Government forces are advancing in ISIS held areas where as the coalition is united to liberate Raqqa .
> 
> Russian aircraft carrier and Naval ships are being deployed to assist President Assad.


I don't think the Syrian rebels are as worried about defeating ISIS as they are about defeating Assad.


----------



## Ceylal

A picture is worth a thousand word...







And for the GCC's wren

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Solomon2 said:


> I don't think the Syrian rebels are as worried about defeating ISIS as they are about defeating Assad.



All are aware who are behind ISIS and who are fighting whom and for what ?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> Actually its United States, Turkey and its Arab allies who are fighting on the ground .No one even helped Ukraine , when Ukraine needed helped , always United States and Canada have came infront to assist Ukrainian Nation.
> 
> *SOUTHWEST ASIA —* On Nov. 8, Coalition military forces conducted 18 strikes against ISIL terrorists in Syria and Iraq. In Syria, Coalition military forces conducted 12 strikes using attack, fighter and remotely piloted aircraft against ISIL targets. Additionally in Iraq, Coalition military forces conducted 6 strikes coordinated with and in support of the Government of Iraq using attack and fighter aircraft against ISIL targets.
> 
> *Syria*
> 
> * Near Abu Kamak, one strike destroyed ISIL oil production equipment.
> * Near Ar Raqqah, two strikes destroyed two ISIL oil well heads and an oil pump.
> * Near Ayn Isa, seven strikes engaged six ISIL tactical units and destroyed three fighting positions, a vehicle, and a VBIED facility.
> * Near Manbij, one strike engaged an ISIL tactical unit and destroyed a vehicle and a heavy machine gun.
> * Near Mar'a, one strike engaged an ISIL tactical unit.


Lol U.S has just special forces and military advisers on the ground in Syria and Iraq. Same with Britain and to a lesser extent France. All of these countries don't want to fully deploy troops for obvious reasons, especially after Iraq debacle and western public opposition to any more ground troops fighting wars in the region.
We have had special forces, advisers and providing material, logistics and massive air support to Iraqi forces since 2014. In Syria it's mostly special forces we have there, and airstrikes as well against ISIS.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Shader

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/elite-sas-troops-pictured-syrian-8590815

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...osul-in-decisive-battle-for-iraqs-second-city

Your own article you posted above says air support will be provided by U.S, BRITAIN AND FRANCE for the Kurds offensive in Raqqa. lol

As for Ukraine, there are no 'western military personnel fighting on the ground there, it's mostly military advisers and military support.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31956657
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-Russian-forces-as-they-train-Ukrainians.html

In fact we have been the most forthcoming European country in helping Ukraine against Russian aggression.


----------



## United

Hindustani78 said:


> You better stop



Or what?


----------



## Madali

Latest Aleppo Map:







Reminder that insurgents have completely failed in their Aleppo attack. 1070 Apartment Project has fallen into SAA hands, and insurgents have been badly hurt. Aleppo is now almost certainly lost to the rebels, and if SAA succeeds, this will free up their men for further offensives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Every single gain by terrorists in western Aleppo has been reversed. Hundreds of Nusra/allies turned into fertilizer for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Metanoia

As per some reports there was a renewed attack on SAA by ISIS in Deir Ezor area.

Result: Failed attack by ISIS, successful defense by the SAA, 15 ISIS terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> Latest Aleppo Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder that insurgents have completely failed in their Aleppo attack. 1070 Apartment Project has fallen into SAA hands, and insurgents have been badly hurt. Aleppo is now almost certainly lost to the rebels, and if SAA succeeds, this will free up their men for further offensives.




Even the Al-Assad neighborhoods were taken back. The 1070 projects which were taken back are a made up of dozens of well fortified concrete buildings which now have a comfortable buffer zone. The farmers with pitchforks threw everything they had into this offensive and failed a second time. They are running out of fighters and because of it are having to pull fighters from other towns but to no avail. The Syrian army and its allies are well fortified, experienced, and have full fire support that they can employ from areas they control. It looks like the farmers in Aleppo will fall, I don't see them being able to hold out for more then a year.



Metanoia said:


> As per some reports there was a renewed attack on SAA by ISIS in Deir Ezor area.
> 
> Result: Failed attack by ISIS, successful defense by the SAA, 15 ISIS terrorists killed.





Deir Ezor is a quagmire for Isis, every time they attack they die.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Broccoli

Why are they trying to take Deir Ezor? Doesn't seem to very important place as it's too small to host large enough force what could assault their lines.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Every single gain by terrorists in western Aleppo has been reversed. Hundreds of Nusra/allies turned into fertilizer for nothing.


Hundreds of sectarian Khamenai terrorists were turned to fertilizer as well. Meanwhile Turkey backed rebels take hundreds of square kms from Assad ally ISIS:






Aleppo is 4.5 million 99% Sunni province. Khamenai idiots die in vain there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Hundreds of sectarian Khamenai terrorists were turned to fertilizer as well. Meanwhile Turkey backed rebels take hundreds of square kms from Assad ally ISIS:



Just like previous failed offensive, kill ratio was overwhelmingly in favor of SAA and allies. Nearly 2000 rodents were killed in both of these failed offensives while nearly 300-350 SAA and allied forces were killed.



500 said:


> Meanwhile Turkey backed rebels take hundreds of square kms from Assad ally ISIS



It's quite funny. They are now fighting the same 'enemy' with whom they fought shoulder to shoulder in Menagh airbase and battles of N. Aleppo against SAA. Back then them and ISIS were bed fellas. They only turned on each other when ISIS kicked their arses for more land and money. After all, Joulani is bastard child of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, one of his own creations. Now Nusra (and all these so called Turkish-backed groups) are allied together against ISIS. That's the biggest joke here. Baghdadi sent Joulani to Syria to establish AQ version of Syria, then Joulani got in bed with groups like FSA, Zanki, Ahrar and other terrorists, and fought against ISIS.

That's why all of these scums are the same rubbish with different colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Just like previous failed offensive, kill ratio was overwhelmingly in favor of SAA and allies. Nearly 2000 rodents were killed in both of these failed offensives while nearly 300-350 SAA and allied forces were killed.


Quadrillion rebels. As for SAA u should add triple number of Khamenai and palestinian mercenaries.




> It's quite funny. They are now fighting the same 'enemy' with whom they fought shoulder to shoulder in Menagh airbase and battles of N. Aleppo against SAA. Back then them and ISIS were bed fellas. They only turned on each other when ISIS kicked their arses for more land and money. After all, Joulani is bastard child of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, one of his own creations. Now Nusra (and all these so called Turkish-backed groups) are allied together against ISIS. That's the biggest joke here. Baghdadi sent Joulani to Syria to establish AQ version of Syria, then Joulani got in bed with groups like FSA, Zanki, Ahrar and other terrorists, and fought against ISIS.
> 
> That's why all of these scums are the same rubbish with different colors.


I've answered that Menagh million times. There were no any Iraqis there, but couple dozen Chechens from JMA group. Once ISIS started attacking rebels JMA left ISIS.

For 2 years ISIS did not attack Assad forces which were encircling Aleppo, although such a long flank was very vulnerable, effectively serving as buffer for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad/Russia Tochka missiles killed 8 Kurds today in Afrin:






Turkey backed rebels continue rapid advance today and reach the outskirts of al-Bab:






Advance in past 5 days:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Sunday, November 13, 2016 - 10:26
http://zeenews.india.com/news/world...-isis-attacks-in-aleppo-al-raqqa_1949226.html

Cairo: At least 15 fighters from the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), were killed on Saturday in two Islamic State (IS) attacks in Aleppo and al-Raqqa in Syria.

British NGO, Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), said that eight fighters from the Arab-Kurdish armed alliance were killed during an IS attack with explosives in Om al-Amd area on the northern outskirts of Aleppo, Efe news agency reported.

After the attack, clashes between both sides erupted in the area.

Another seven SDF fighters were killed during combats in the Khenez area, north of al-Raqqa, where IS jihadists launched a counter-attack after losing territory.

The SDF launched the 'Wrath of Euphrates' Operation last Sunday to expel IS from al-Raqqa, the remaining Jihadist bastion in Syria.

IANS

First Published: Sunday, November 13, 2016 - 10:26


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/fs...ab--.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106083&NewsCatID=352
Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters have launched a new phase in the Euphrates Shield Operation to liberate Aleppo’s northeastern district of al-Bab from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL). 

*The FSA fighters arrived within two kilometers (1.4 miles) of al-Bab late on Nov. 12, state-run Anadolu Agency reported on Nov. 13, citing local correspondents at the scene. *

*FSA forces also took control of six villages - Hazvan, Susyan, Aldana, Kiyran, Uglan and Avlan , and other residential areas from ISIL by 2:00 a.m. local time (11:00 a.m. GMT) on Nov. 13, coming close to ISIL-controlled Al-Bab. *

*Two Turkish specialized sergeants and four FSA fighters were wounded after ISIL militants launched howitzer fire on the troops nearing al-Bab*, Doğan News Agency reported. The wounded fighters were transported to Kilis State Hospital in Turkey’s south. 

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Syrian rebels backed by Turkish forces were two kilometers away from al-Bab and were targeting the city with artillery fire and air strikes but it had no immediate word on casualties.

“Opposition factions backed by Turkish troops are two kilometers north and northwest of the town of al-Bab,” said Rami Abdel Rahman, director of the Britain-based Observatory, AFP reported.

Al-Bab, about 30 kilometers (20 miles) south of the Turkish border, has been a key target for Ankara and its Syrian rebel allies since its campaign began on Aug. 24.

“This progress is a continuation of the campaign that began with the capture of Jarablus and has seen the jihadists expelled from an area of 2,500 square kilometers along the border with Turkey,” Abdel Rahman said.
Almost 1,600 square kilometers (617 square miles) of land in northern Syria have been cleared of ISIL militants as part of the Euphrates Shield Operation, which was launched on Aug. 24, a Turkish military statement said. Nov. 13 marked the 82nd day of the operation. 

FSA fighters recently took control of five villages in Mare, northwest of al-Bab, and Manbij, east of al-Bab, Anadolu Agency reported.


----------



## Tsilihin

Broccoli said:


> Why are they trying to take Deir Ezor? Doesn't seem to very important place as it's too small to host large enough force what could assault their lines.



That place is gate for heaven but now has a lack of virgins and is too important moment for every terrorist rat.... to die !!


----------



## Madali

A translation from an Arabic article, found on Reddit, regarding explanation for failed rebel attacks from their own perspective,

The publishers of the article, Eldorar Alshamia, say they spoke with several sources inside Jaysh al-Fath and Fatah Halab asking why the offensive was not successful.

Source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...hy_the_rebel_offensive_failed_translation_in/


*Reason #1: The regime and pro-regime militias figured out rebel tactics*

A lieutenant colonel (note: probably SAA defector) in Fatah Halab, who asked to not be named, says that the pro-regime militias has figured out the rebel tactics from previous battles and were able to better prepare for them. The rebels would use SVBIEDs to shock the first defensive lines, along with artillery and rocket attacks. This would be followed up with strong infantrymen known as "inghimasis." So the pro-regime militias emptied their first defensive lines, determined where the rebels were attacking from, and directed the air strikes there, which would hit the rebels and allow the pro-regime militias to reclaim the territory.

The source said the rebels did not prepare a backup force able to continue the attacks after having controlled the first locations. Once the main attacking force stopped, it allowed the pro-regime militias to counter-attack, which was disastrous for the rebels. The rebels are always better off attacking than defending, because defending an area for an extended period of time is prohibitively expensive in terms of manpower, ammunition, and equipment. Because of the lack of "special" ammunition especially, defending is much harder than attacking, especially in open battles.

*Reason #2: Russian air strikes*

Russian air strikes had a "decisive" role in stopping 2 Jaysh al-Fath attacks on the 3000 apartments project. Abu Nazaar, a commander in Jaysh al-Fath, said that failing to capture the 3000 project was the turning point in the battle in favor of the regime. He said that the density of the air strikes was the main reason for this, and that cloudy weather the first 2 days had helped the rebels advance.

According to Fatah Halab's count, there were 400 Russian air strikes on al-Assad suburb and Minyan.

*Reason #3: Rebel infighting; Zinki and Abu Amarah attacked Fastaqem*

A member of Fatah Halab, who asked to not be named, said that the rebels inside the siege were also supposed to launch an offensive from Salahuddin towards Ard as-Sabbagh. When Nour ad-Deen az-Zinki Movement and Abu Amarah Brigades attacked Fastaqem Kama Umirt Union, it caused this attack to be cancelled.

*Conclusion*

The offensive wasn't a total failure, because the pro-regime forces had 370 KIA and 500 wounded. But, it didn't meet any of its military objectives. Breaking the siege will now require a new round of fighting, which will certainly take into account the lessons from this round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Party at Al-Bab, everyone's invited!!

http://www.*************/convkey/7249/bbnz5yhkgb89k7azg.jpg?size_id=c

I don't know why media-fire is blocked. Anyway, see the map at this reddit,
https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...situation_in_n_aleppo_fsa_only_2km_away_from/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> A translation from an Arabic article, found on Reddit, regarding explanation for failed rebel attacks from their own perspective,
> 
> The publishers of the article, Eldorar Alshamia, say they spoke with several sources inside Jaysh al-Fath and Fatah Halab asking why the offensive was not successful.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivi...hy_the_rebel_offensive_failed_translation_in/
> 
> 
> *Reason #1: The regime and pro-regime militias figured out rebel tactics*
> 
> A lieutenant colonel (note: probably SAA defector) in Fatah Halab, who asked to not be named, says that the pro-regime militias has figured out the rebel tactics from previous battles and were able to better prepare for them. The rebels would use SVBIEDs to shock the first defensive lines, along with artillery and rocket attacks. This would be followed up with strong infantrymen known as "inghimasis." So the pro-regime militias emptied their first defensive lines, determined where the rebels were attacking from, and directed the air strikes there, which would hit the rebels and allow the pro-regime militias to reclaim the territory.
> 
> The source said the rebels did not prepare a backup force able to continue the attacks after having controlled the first locations. Once the main attacking force stopped, it allowed the pro-regime militias to counter-attack, which was disastrous for the rebels. The rebels are always better off attacking than defending, because defending an area for an extended period of time is prohibitively expensive in terms of manpower, ammunition, and equipment. Because of the lack of "special" ammunition especially, defending is much harder than attacking, especially in open battles.
> 
> *Reason #2: Russian air strikes*
> 
> Russian air strikes had a "decisive" role in stopping 2 Jaysh al-Fath attacks on the 3000 apartments project. Abu Nazaar, a commander in Jaysh al-Fath, said that failing to capture the 3000 project was the turning point in the battle in favor of the regime. He said that the density of the air strikes was the main reason for this, and that cloudy weather the first 2 days had helped the rebels advance.
> 
> According to Fatah Halab's count, there were 400 Russian air strikes on al-Assad suburb and Minyan.
> 
> *Reason #3: Rebel infighting; Zinki and Abu Amarah attacked Fastaqem*
> 
> A member of Fatah Halab, who asked to not be named, said that the rebels inside the siege were also supposed to launch an offensive from Salahuddin towards Ard as-Sabbagh. When Nour ad-Deen az-Zinki Movement and Abu Amarah Brigades attacked Fastaqem Kama Umirt Union, it caused this attack to be cancelled.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The offensive wasn't a total failure, because the pro-regime forces had 370 KIA and 500 wounded. But, it didn't meet any of its military objectives. Breaking the siege will now require a new round of fighting, which will certainly take into account the lessons from this round.


There is no mention of main reason: after first breach regime brought swarms of Khamenai mercenaries to Aleppo: 2000 Nijaba (thats their claim) + Hezbies + Zaynabiun and so on.


----------



## 500

Putin aka Khamenai terrorists drop unguided thermobaric bomb on East Aleppo full of civilians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798501594589315073


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

RT says that something big about to happen in idlib and homs


----------



## 500

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> RT says that something big about to happen in idlib and homs


Bomb cities with unguided bombs.


----------



## Solomon2

Tuesday, November 15, 2016




Elder of Ziyon
*The occupiers: Hezbollah holds a military parade - in Syria*






From Now Lebanon:

In its first-ever military parade on foreign soil, Lebanon’s Hezbollah flaunted a sizeable fleet of heavy weaponry in the Syrian city of Qusayr Friday, according to news reports and photos circulated by social media accounts close to the organization.

Among the arms and vehicles on display were Soviet-made T-72 tanks and KS-12A anti-aircraft cannons; Russian Kornet anti-tank missiles (mounted, in some cases, on quad bikes); dune buggy-mounted machine guns; and off-road motorbikes. Significantly, the parade also featured American-manufactured M113 armored personnel carriers (APCs).



​

Al Asharq al Awsat notes:

Member of the Syrian Coalition opposition, Michel Kilo told Asharq Al-Awsat that the party’s military parade in Syria proves that “Hezbollah” was not only a force fighting there, but also rather an occupation force. “The presence of Hezbollah in Syria is not an emergency and is not temporary anymore. The party wants to assert that its presence is part of the widespread Iranian presence that covers Syria entirely,” Kilo said.​
He's right. A military parade only makes sense for those who claim sovereignty over the area the parade is being held. It is an assertion of power.

Of course, Hezbollah can only do this with Iranian support, and Iran's support comes in no small part because the US has allowed the world to resume pouring money into Iran in exchange for a temporary slowdown in its pursuit of nuclear weapons.

Legal scholars seem to have taken both sides on the question of whether the definition of military occupation includes occupation at the invitation of the host government. This parade indicates that the line has been crossed into an actual occupation; Syria's government has turned into a puppet of the forces that it is asking to help it and it can no longer say no even if it wanted to. 

The proof? There was no Syrian involvement in the parade. If Hezbollah just wanted to show off how it was helping Syria fight off what they call "terrorists," then why not invite their benevolent hosts?

In addition, locals were not allowed to even view the parade.

Iran and its proxies control Syria, they are not acting on behalf of Syria.

Hezbollah is, of course, a designated terrorist organization. But it is also a foreign occupier as a proxy for Iran, whose goal is to inexorably take over the Middle East - from Lebanon to Syria to Iraq to Yemen.

While human rights activists are generally vocal about Syria, it is interesting how silent the human rights community is specifically about this occupation of Syrian territory.


----------



## Barmaley

The terrorists weapons factory and underground bunker had been destroyed by Kalibr and Onyx missiles.




The photos from the place on 0:33 sec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-aleppo-idUSKBN13A16O
By Ellen Francis and Angus McDowall | BEIRUT

Intense air strikes resumed in rebel-held districts of eastern Aleppo after a weeks-long pause on Tuesday, killing at least three people, residents and a war monitor said.

Syrian state television said the Damascus government's air force took part in strikes against "terrorist strongholds" in Aleppo's Old City while Russia said it had struck Islamic State and former Nusra Front sites elsewhere in Syria, without mentioning Aleppo.

The bombardment appeared to mark the end of a pause in strikes on targets inside the city declared by Syria's government and Russia on Oct 18.

*"Our houses are shaking from the pressure. Planes are soaring above us and the bombardment is around us," said Modar Shekho, a resident of eastern Aleppo. Both rocket strikes by jets and barrel bombs dropped by helicopters were used, residents and a war monitor said. *

The renewed violence in Aleppo will be closely followed in Washington where President-elect Donald Trump has signaled he intends to take a different approach to Syria from that of President Barack Obama, who has backed some rebel groups.

Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin, whose approach in Syria has been praised by the U.S. president-elect, spoke by phone on Monday and agreed to "combine efforts to tackle international terrorism and extremism", the Kremlin said.

Aleppo has become the fiercest front in Syria's five-and-a-half-year war, pitting President Bashar al-Assad, supported by Russia, Iran and Shi'ite militias against Sunni rebels including groups backed by Turkey, the United States and Gulf monarchies.

Damascus describes all the rebels fighting to oust Assad, which include both jihadist factions banned by Western countries and nationalist groups, as terrorists.

Islamic State does not operate in rebel-held areas, including eastern Aleppo, but the former Nusra Front, now known as Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, does.

Aleppo has for years been divided into government-held western and rebel-held eastern sectors but the Syrian army and its allies managed to isolate and besiege the insurgent districts during the summer. Its allies include Iran's Revolutionary Guards, Lebanon's Hezbollah and Iraqi Shi'ite militias.

OFFENSIVE

A government offensive to retake eastern districts raged from late September to late October, backed by an intense aerial bombardment that the United Nations said killed hundreds and drew condemnation from western countries and rights groups.

However, after Damascus and Moscow announced their pause in strikes last month, a move they said was to let those who wished to quit besieged areas, rebels launched their own assault that killed dozens of civilians in west Aleppo according to the U.N.

Syria's army and its allies reversed all the gains made by the rebels, who had attacked Aleppo's government-held western fringes from outside the city, and then intensified their bombardment in insurgent-held areas nearby, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a war monitor, said.

On Monday and early Tuesday, air strikes hit hospitals in three towns and villages in rebel-held areas to the west of Aleppo, putting them all out of action. Damascus and Moscow both deny targeting hospitals.

*Other strikes, including some by suspected Russian cruise missiles, hit Saraqeb in Idlib, a province near Aleppo where many of the rebel factions have a large presence. *


*Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu said on Tuesday Russia had launched attacks in Idlib and Homs provinces using missiles and jets from the country's only aircraft carrier, which recently arrived in the eastern Mediterranean. *

"We carried out exhaustive advance research on all targets," said Shoigu. * "We are talking about warehouses with ammunition, terrorist training centers ... and factories," said Shoigu, adding the strikes would continue.*

Rebels and residents in eastern Aleppo have said for more than a week that they expected a resumption in air strikes and a new assault by the army and its allies after the aircraft carrier arrived near Syria and Moscow said the pause would end.

*Strikes hit the Haidariya, Hanano and Sakhour neighborhoods, said civil defense official Ibrahim Abu al-Laith. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the strikes also hit the Sheikh Faris, Bab al-Nairab, Qadi Askar and Qaterji districts. *

The Observatory and the Civil Defence rescue organization both reported that three people had been killed and others wounded in the air strikes.

"It's all air strikes and parachute bombs. Today, the bombing is violent... There hasn't been this kind of attack in more than 15 days," said Abu al-Laith in Aleppo.

(Reporting By Ellen Francis; Writing by Angus McDowall; Editing by Janet Lawrence)

A still image taken from a video footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows Russian Bastion coastal missile launchers launching Oniks missiles at an unknown location in Syria. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV





A still image taken from a video footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows cruise missiles being launched from Russian Admiral Grigorovich frigate deployed off Syria coast. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV






A still image taken from a drone footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows missiles hitting what Defence Ministry said was militants' ammunition warehouse at an unknown location in Syria. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV





A still image taken from a video footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows a jet taking off from Russian Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft carrier near the coast of Syria. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV





A still image taken from a video footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows jets on a deck of Russian Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft carrier near the coast of Syria. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV





A still image taken from a video footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on November 15, 2016, shows cruise missiles being launched from Russian Admiral Grigorovich frigate deployed off Syria coast. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV





Reuters / Monday, November 14, 2016
A Free Syrian army fighter sits on a pick-up truck mounted with a weapon, as the supermoon partly covered by clouds is seen in the background, in the west of the rebel-held town of Dael, in Deraa Governorate, Syria. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Faqir


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> The terrorists weapons factory and underground bunker had been destroyed by Kalibr and Onyx missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos from the place on 0:33 sec


This empty place was bombed 1 year ago:






4 cruise missiles attack empty barracks, 3 miss:


----------



## Falcon29

Another day, more perpetual conflict, and more people gloating over that state, and nobody seeking any relief for the people. Humans can be horrible.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news*
*November 15, 2016*
18:32
Russian Armed Forces naval group in Syria reliably protected, including by Bastion systems - Shoigu (Part 3)

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611151047455462-s-300-syria-russia/
15:03 15.11.2016(updated 17:15 15.11.2016) Get short URL 

The Russian naval group in Syria is protected by the Bastion coastal defense system, S-300, S-400 and Pantsir systems, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said Tuesday.

*"As you know, S-400 system had been deployed [in Syria] a long time ago. In addition, we have deployed the S-300 system to cover the sea, practically reaching the territory of Cyprus," *

Shoigu said at Russian President Vladimir Putin's meeting with the ministry’s leadership and defense enterprises. Moreover, Bastion coastal systems which virtually cover the entire coast are deployed, he said.

"These complexes are able to destroy both sea and ground targets at a distance of 350 kilometers of the sea and almost 450 kilometers of land," Shoigu said.

He also confirmed that the Russian naval group in Syria is defended by the Bastion, moreover the Russian bases in Syria are now secure from low-flying targets. 

"Pantsir systems are supplied there because of that. In addition, over the past four months the Syrian S-200 systems have been restored, which cover the Syrian territory from the east among other things and support the protection of our bases in Tartus and Hmeymim from the air." 

The Russian president ordered to protect the Russian Armed Forces in Syria from the air and sea. In October, the Russian Defense Ministry said that a S-300 system was sent to Syria to ensure the safety of the Russian naval base in Tartus. 

According to media reports, the system deployed in Syria is S-300V4 — NATO designation SA-23 Gladiator — that is capable of striking tactical and strategic aircraft, medium-range ballistic missiles, tactical missiles as well as cruise missiles. *An earlier version of this article inaccurately reflected the number of S-300 systems deployed in Syria


----------



## T-72

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-chat-putins-airstrikes-pound-syria/93876876/


----------



## 500

Assadists are looting Aleppo:












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774699125203886080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798602286536814596


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai terrrosist burn people alive in Waer suburb of Hims:














Rebel fighters were evactuated, yet Assad Khamenai still decided to slaughter them just for fun.

More random bombing of Aleppo city full of civilians by Assad aka Khamenai terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Some rebels left Al Waer, but the district is not under goverment control

Some sources indicated, they carried some actions, against public safety in Homs, very recently. Goverment decided, to teach them a lesson. There were more then one evacuation from Al Waer, but they are fond of being a smartasses 

Burn them until they come to some senses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a US-backed Kurdish-Arab alliance, sit on the back of a pick-up truck in the village of Abu al-Ilaj, near the Syrian town of Ain Issa, some 50 kilometres north of Raqa. File photo


----------



## ultron

Russia navy attacking Islamists in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

This Geopolitical war is interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Tens of Iranians, Pakistanis and Afghans killed in Syria battles*






Iran’s battlefield losses continue to rise in Syria as high ranking officers were killed during recent Aleppo clashes. (​
Saleh Hamid, AlArabiya.net
Monday, 14 November 2016

Three Iranian military personnel and dozens of the Islamic Republic militias have been killed in recent clashes in Syria’ northwestern Aleppo province, according to media reports.

More than a dozen of religiously devout Shiite militants from Afghanistan and Pakistan, in addition to three Iran’s Revolutionary Guard soldiers were killed east Aleppo, Iran’s local media reported.

The new casualties follow the killing of Iran’s state television reporter, Mohsin Khozaia in Aleppo on Saturday. Khozaia was criticized for inciting sectarianism in his journalism.

Meanwhile, “Idlib Free Army” recently released a video showing an attack targeting a group of Iranian militias with a thermal rocket killing and injuring scores of them.

Iran’s battlefield losses continue to rise in Syria as high ranking officers were killed during recent Aleppo clashes. Some of them were identified as: Brigadier General Hadi Zahid, a commander of the elite IRCG Quds Force, Major General Zaikr Hussein of the Special Units and Brigadier General Mohamm Ali Mohammed Hosseini, a commander of the Commandos Unit.

*Farsi speaking media outlets estimate the number of IRGC forces killed in Syria to exceed 3,000.*

**This article also appears on **AlArabiya.net**.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...anis-and-Afghans-killed-in-Syria-battles.html*

I have to hail Al-Assad here. He is making foreigners die for an Arab Ba'athi. Moreover Shia islamists of all people whose brothers and sisters were slaughtered by the Ba'athi Saddam Hussein next door.

The Syrian swamp is working.

All this does is create more hatred for Iran and Iranians, more hatred for Shias etc. which is already historically high. In the past 5 years alone MILLIONS of Syrians have been born inside Syria and elsewhere with only hatred for those people. Including millions of Arabs and Muslims across the entire world. They sure like to self-destruct. The future will be exciting. Expect a good dose of old vengeance, Arab style.



500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai terrrosist burn people alive in Waer suburb of Hims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352415
> View attachment 352416
> 
> 
> Rebel fighters were evactuated, yet Assad Khamenai still decided to slaughter them just for fun.
> 
> More random bombing of Aleppo city full of civilians by Assad aka Khamenai terrorists:



What do you expect from the same Mullah's that have murdered 10.000's upon 10.000s of their own? Their turn will come. Have no doubt about it. One way or another. When that time arrives we should aid them on all levels so they can accomplish vengeance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

How many rats from Egypt, Tunis, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Bahrein Turkey etc died for the zionist cause of destructing Syria ?

Count is lost by now. What is crucial iranians are dying for the right cause unlike wahabbi bucher gangs. Assad is there to stay. All you have left with is relishing with iranian casualties. Was that the background for pouring billions of dollars into tearing Syria apart ? Assad survived, and now even dead iranians are good enough

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

zestokryl said:


> How many rats from Egypt, Tunis, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Bahrein Turkey etc died for the zionist cause of destructing Syria ?
> 
> Count is lost by now. What is crucial iranians are dying for the right cause unlike wahabbi bucher gangs. Assad is there to stay. All you have left with is relishing with iranian casualties. Was that the background for pouring billions of dollars into tearing Syria apart ? Assad survived, and now even dead iranians are good enough



Well, I would be supporting Al-Assad had he not been aided by the cancerous Mullah's in Iran and had he not committed all those war crimes and had he followed a slightly different internal policy.

Anyway before the revolution 100% of Syria was ruled by Al-Assad. Today it is less than 50%. In fact the near future of Syria is one of failure. Before the revolution the Mullah's saw Al-Assad as the strongest regional ally. Today that ally is mostly useless and struggling to keep in power.

If you are talking about KSA, less than 5 billions have been spent on Syria directly. This is what KSA earns in 3 days from oil alone. Other countries spent much more, including the allies of Al-Assad.

Also it is a good thing that the worst radicals have been removed from those respective countries.

A win-win situation as I see it. Al-Assad will be removed eventually. His regime will not last forever. In fact I do not give him more than 5 years. Maybe he will rule the obscure and tiny Alawi strongholds in Syria before they eventually will be overrun by millions of Syrians seeking vengeance. They will end up as most minorities of late. Especially such a cancerous minority overall.

I am sure that you have seen what happens with captured Alawis when captured by fellow Syrians?

3000 + Mullah's being killed (IRGC) alone is indeed a victory along with the dismiss of thousands of their pets.

Actually the Syrian population has been growing despite the war if we exclude migration out of Syria.

This war showed most Syrians, Arabs and Muslims who the real enemy is and what must be done with them. Without the Syrian civil war most would not have seen this. Not everything is negative. The trees have just been planted. Wait until they begin to grow or reach a certain height. It will be "fun times" for those people that you support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Saif al-Arab said:


> Well, I would be supporting Al-Assad had he not been aided by the cancerous Mullah's in Iran and had he not committed all those war crimes and had he followed a slightly different internal policy.



Iran is not cancerous element. Iran exists in various forms thousands of years. You country tailored by the needs of british zionism is a real cancer. Iran is pouring resources into the regions with substantial shia and pro iranian presence. iran is not exporting terrorism, as you do with Northern Caucasus and Bosnia 





> If you are talking about KSA, less than 5 billions have been spent on Syria directly. This is what KSA earns in 3 days from oil alone. Other countries spent much more, including the allies of Al-Assad.



Thats not going to save you from inevitable outcome. You wahabbism exporters, believe only in money, despite that "religious" facade





> A win-win situation as I see it. Al-Assad will be removed eventually. His regime will not last forever. In fact I do not give him more than 5 years. Maybe he will rule the obscure and tiny Alawi strongholds in Syria before they eventually will be overrun by millions of Syrians seeking vengeance. They will end up as most minorities of late. Especially such a cancerous minority overall.



If Assad is not toppled in 2012 or 2013 he is never going to be. Assad will rule over the vast majority of higly populated syrian territory. Forget about the Aleppo and Idlib as a capiphate territory. Kurds will get the north. Maybe there is going to be thirt entity with some "FSA" agenda , but with irrelevant role in the deserts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

zestokryl said:


> Iran is not cancerous element. Iran exists in various forms thousands of years. You country tailored by the needs of british zionism is a real cancer. Iran is pouring resources into the regions with substantial shia and pro iranian presence. iran is not exporting terrorism, as you do with Northern Caucasus and Bosnia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not going to save you from inevitable outcome. You wahabbism exporters, believe only in money, despite that "religious" facade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Assad is not toppled in 2012 or 2013 he is never going to be. Assad will rule over the vast majority of higly populated syrian territory. Forget about the Aleppo and Idlib as a capiphate territory. Kurds will get the north. Maybe there is going to be thirt entity with some "FSA" agenda , but with irrelevant role in the deserts



Arabia has existed for longer in various forms. What is your point? The Mullah's that rule Iran today are following Arab culture, customs etc. mostly. They even claim to be of Arab descent and speak Arabic fluently.

You mean the same Iran and Israel who have never fought each other and who had secret dealings during the Iraq-Iran war?

Yes, the entire world supported the Bosnian people against genocidal Serbians, including most of Europe. Only Russia supported the Serbians who lost the war. Which is not really a surprise knowing your track record when it comes to genocide.

Whether it is against fellow Slavic people in Poland, Ukraine, against indigenous people in Caucasus, Turks, Tatars, Afghans etc. or EACH OTHER.

Look at how much material there is to be found:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocides_in_history#Russian_Empire_and_the_Soviet_Union

Northern Caucasus? You mean the Muslim and non-Russian and even non-Slavic area of Russia that you have been occupying for 150 years?

No wonder that you are back to mass-murdering civilians in Syria. All you are good at.

Anyway what makes you think that I am occupied with those parts of the world?

Oh, please tell me about the future, Ivanov the fortune teller.

That's funny as non-Assad areas of Syria contain 45% of Syria's population. Also I am not interested in any Caliphate.
Syria will return to majority rule not long from now and the billions upon billions of dollars that the dwarf Putin has spent on Syria and the many men lost, will amount for nothing. All in a period where the Russian economy is about to collapse. GCC alone has a bigger economy than 145 million big Russia and as resource-rich Russia (if not more) today. Job well done!

As I wrote, 5 years back, Al-Assad was in control of 100% of Syria and was the strongest regional ally of the Mullah's and Putin. Today he controls less than 50% and his country is completely destroyed. Some valuable ally, that you have with huge popular support.

Anyway what I wrote earlier will occur. It has always happened that way in the MENA region. Stick to Russia-Belarus relations or something. You might know more about that. Anyway you should not be too cocky when your ancestors were used as slaves by my ancestors and one of your first tastes/encounters with civilization was with Arabs the same people who have written some of the oldest sources describing your people that lived in caves and forests as wild beats when Arabs controlled territory from France to modern-day India. In fact speaking about slavery and mercenries this was just a continuation of what the Romans and Greeks did with you. Today you are still seen as the rednecks of Europe and many do not recognize you as Europeans due to your genetic makeup which is heavily influenced by Uralic and Mongols. Your former subjects who mass-murdered you and ruled you for centuries. If you look at Putin he does not really look Caucasian. Or that Yeltsin guy. Some interbreeding with those conquerors must have taken place.

Anyway keep dying for an Arab nationalist. I like that. Also I understand your butthurt. A few Saudi Arabian/Arab fighters in Caucasus caused you immense casualties, embarrassment and pain. Really embarrassing indeed. Similar to how tiny Chechnya defeated you in the first Chechen War. A more pathetic display compared to strength/power/size available has not been seen since then if ever before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Keep posting long but meaningless post Islamic Sword 


Your are formally both muslims, but you are never going to comprehend the essence of iranian identity. It goes far deeper, before arab hordes conquered that region. I dont expect that from someone like you, but everyone from aside, can note what iranian made by themselves. Iran was under tougheest sanctions in history, bu they endured. Iran is manufacturing many of the required product inside the country and even exporting it. Iran from the Islamic Revolution, hasnt borrowed a penny from zionist banksters

And, S.A. on the other hand, aside from the oil can build crap with domestic expertise and resources. You, even import foreign workers, cuz, they dont need to and not capable of. S.A is one of the palps of global zionist machinery. Saudi Arabia is unimaginable without USA hegemony and zionist banks. And therefore, its going to exists as long it suit them or as long as USA hegemony endures

Thats it one kind of an answer who is going to have upper hand in syrian conflict. And thats not medieval kingdom of yours whose only export products except of oil is terrorism and wahhabism. Keep living in lies, while the party is on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The truth hurts, oh it does, it hurts really, really badly.

In other news:






Continue to die for an Arab nationalist and spend billions while collapsing economically. In fact remember to hold hands with the Mullah's before being turned into fertilizer in Syria. Beautiful. Anyway I smell an Farsi false-flagger. The smell is bad, as expected. Yeah, a Farsi confirmed.

Translate what is being said in this video, farsi mullah:






Or if you are a Serbian this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Knight Rider

Alienoz_TR said:


> As 12th September 2014



I am amazed that how much Daesh is organized and united. Syrian military forces should think of some new strategy otherwise they will be wiped out and thats a bad thing for the Muslim world. We can't lose Syria to Israel backed Mercenaries group Daesh(ISIS). Yes i said Israel why ?? because of Daesh real name ISIS which a sunni Muslim terrorists unit cannot come up with and the name ISIS has no purpose ,no meaning in the Muslim world. Let me tell you why this name is connected with Israel;

The word Israel means God rules or God shrine, something to do with Dajjal (Anti-Christ). The name Israel comprises three Egyptians Gods Name IS\RA\EL;

1. IS stand for *ISIS* according to *Betty Rhodes*, which is an Egyptian throne goddess. Free masonic still worship ISIS in Israel.






2. RA stands for sun-god according to *Betty Rhodes*, which was worshiped in Non-Muslim Ancient Egypt.
You can see the Eye which is very popular among Jews and can be related with Illuminati\Free Masonry etc.

*




The Eye of Ra,
or the Right Eye of Horus*

3. EL stands for Enlil which means God of air according to *Micha F. Lindemans.*

*



*

So the word ISIS means some purpose in the Israel and in the Jews World and Sunni Muslims can't come up with such a wicked Name which is Forbidden in Islam.


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798982721343078401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Here is a righteous man. A Shia. An Arab. An former Hezbollah leader. A man who speaks the truth. Who exposes the anti-Muslim/anti-Syrian coalition of vile murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

I could care less what someone's ethnicity, language, religion, sect, creed, skin color, hair color, eye color is. The only reason of war is for power, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Iranians fighting against Iranians even in Syria.

5 Iranian Al-Nusra members who recently perished in Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796006688142794753
Others in action:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795456676975570948
The state-sponsored Mullah version:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793508245864415233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794941149635022848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793199825709854720
What a joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793495732355555328
Shia Islamist Hezbollah fighting against Israel by invading Syria, killing Syrian Muslims and supporting a secular Ba'athi dictator. Nutsrallah and Khamenuts logic. How many Shia Islamists have fallen for their tricks and thus perished, devastating entire families let alone the Syrian ones that they helped kill? And those nutcases dare to misuse the name of our glorious ancestors, among them Ali Ibn abi Talib (ra) and commit such evil crimes in his name. What a joke and what kind of animal does this? Those are wild beats that must be killed for being evil demons. It is the obligation of every Muslim and sane human to resist them with all their might. Do not let a single one escape unless they surrender. For misusing respected historical Muslim figures and some of the greatest sons of the religion, they must be punished heavily. For that crime alone let alone 100's of their other grave crimes.

The Syrian people and resistance are the sons and daughters of Husayn ibn Ali (ra), not the blashphemers and killers of Muslims.

A grave, grave punishment is in store for them.

What to expect from Mullah's who came to power thanks to the West, FROM the West and who are in power thanks to the West. Similar to how Pahlavi 1 and 2 were put in power by the West until the first one was exiled to South Africa of all places and the second exiled due to trying to turn Iran into a Western country. With the West looking silently by.

Khamenei is not even a Persian or Arab (as he claims) but an Azeri. Why do Iranians not rebel against such incompetent rulers? Do Iranians want their sons and daughters to die in Syria and their money spent on helping Assad when their economy is heavily struggling and their country remains largely poor? A mass-murderer moreover. Mullah's have even hijacked/helped destroy Twelver Islam due to their 37 year old Wilayat al-Faqih invention. Crazy, crazy people. Either Iranians are all masochists or they are heavily oppressed so no resistance against those Mullah's is possible. Or maybe 37 years of brainwashing is working. A shame as the Arab world and Iran could have done a lot of good together if they cooperated. However the insane Mullah's have their own demonic agenda.

I believe that Iran needs a reconversion to Sunni Islam like they were for almost 1000 years (majority). Some still are.

*The ethnic Persian Sunnis of Iran*
September 11, 2014

Ethnic Persian (yes, Persians, not Baloch or Kurds or other Iranic people) Sunnis of Iran:





1. Khorassani Persians – The Iranian province of Khorassan in east Iran is home to Khorassani-Persian Sunnis. Even Mashad (which is just next to Neishabur, where Imam Muslim is buried) has a Sunni minority. Some cities in Khorassan of Iran are even majority Sunni (like Birjand and Torbat-e Jam). Khorassani Persians are Hanafi Sunnis and culturally (and of course by language) no different to their fellow Persians in Isfahani, Tehrani, Shirazi etc.


2. Larestani Persians of south Iran who are Shafi’i-Sunnis. Larestan county is locatd in the Fars province (historically ALL of south Iran i.e. what is known today as the southern part of the Fars province and the whole coast line i.e. Hormozgan was known as Larestan). The people in this area refer to themselves as “Khodmooni” (خودموني) or Achomi (اچمی) the former stands for “of our own”/Khodmooni, which is to make themselves distinguished from both Shia Persians and the Arab Sunnis who also live in that area.

Khodmoonis are known of being very proud of their Iranian heritage, to such an extent that many Bastaki (another town in the Larestan area) people for instance emigrated to Dubai, Bahrain, Saudi (especially Khobar) and Kuwait (like many southern Persians did after refusing to pay taxes to Nasir al-Din, the last member of the Qajar dynasty and refusing to give up their Sunni faith when in the 16th history the Turkish Rafidi Safavids started an onslaught and massacre of everything that was Sunni, and even when the killing stopped, still high taxes pushed non-Shia Iranians to migrate) yet despite that, the majority never forgot their origin, in fact there are many Bastakis (and other Larestanis/Khodmunis of course) in Dubai, Bahrain, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Oman, who have carried their unique Persian culture, language, and architecture with them. They have named their neighbourhood in Dubai, Bastakiyyah, after their town of Bastak in southern Persia, which is to this very day (despite the enmity of the Shia regime) majority Sunni. In fact many high officials in the Gulf, particularly in the UAE are of Persian origin and basically were a main factor for the development of the Gulf states (some of the biggest businessmen in the UAE are of Larestani-Persian origin).

3. Persian Sunnis of major Shia cities such as Tehran, Tabriz, Isfahan, Shiraz, Hamedan, Arak etc.

There are small Sunni communties in every Shia city of Iran, the Persians among them are either Sunnis by birth (or as it is the case with many, especially in cities such as Tehran and Isfahan) converts from Shi’ism to Islam/Sunnah.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/09/11/the-ethnic-persian-sunnis-of-iran/

*The Arabs of Iran – Sunnis or Shias?*
October 22, 2014

A map about Arabs and Arabic speakers (including Iran):




Out dated Iranian gov. sources (and CIA sources) give a roughly estimate of 1-2 million (2-3% of the entire population). Some extremist Arab groups (particularly Ahwazis) represent the other side of the extreme, claiming there are 10 million Arabs in Iran. The truth seems to be somewhere in the middle (or close to it), for according to some independant sources there is an estimate of 3-5 million Arabs living inside Iran.


1. The Arabs of the coastal areas of Iran (Arab as-Sahel/ عرب الساحل)

The Arabs of the coastal regions of Iran (Bushehr and Hormozgan): are relatively small in number (a few hundred thousand) for the majority of the Sunnis (Shafi’is) of the south are the native (Lari/Achomi) Persian Sunnis. However, traditionally some coastal areas (since the arrival of Islam) of the south were inhabited by Arab tribes who without exception are (Shafi’i) Sunnis (unlike the Ahwazi Arabs who are majority Shia).

Many major tribes of the Arabian peninsula migreated (mostly after the arrival of Islam) to the southern Iranian shores, including Bani Tamim, Bani Hammad, al-Maraziq (Marzuqis), al-Qawasim (the rulers of UAE) etc. during some periods of history some of those tribes even had their own emirates in the coastal areas of Iran. Culturally there is almost zero difference between Iranian coastal Arabs and the Arabs in the Gulf countries. Men and women traditional dresses, accent and dialects, custom etc. are all similar to identical, in some southern Iranian towns one could think of himself to be in Bahrain or the Emirates instead of Iran. Gulf Arabic is spoken by southern Iranians Arabs (resembles Emirati Arabic the most) and many Persian Sunnis.

2. Ahwazi Arabs

Khuzestan was formerly known as ‘Arabistan’ (the land of Arabs), for obvious reasons ( most of it southern parts are populated by Arabs). Even the Safavids right up to the Qajar dynasty called this area ‘Arabistan’ (whereas in Arabic it’s known as ‘al-Ahwaz’). It was the Pahlavi dynasty, starting with Reza Pahlavi who changed the name of this region including many Arab cities into Persian ones. Interestingly the Iranian regime that claims Islam also followed the footsteps of the chauvinist Pahlavis, in fact the Iranian regime is even more aggressive in its ‘Persianisation’ politics than the previous regime. Arabistan was a semi-autonomous sheikhdom until 1925, when it was brought under central Iranian government control and later renamed, marking the start of a systematic campaign to Persianise if not obliterate the Arabs of Arabistan (them being Shias didnt help them a lot, for the deep grudge the Iranian Shia regime holds for Arabs is based on the Shia religion itself, hence the support to Palestinians and other Arabs groups are for the sake of propaganda and a certain agenda Iran follows, any Ahwazi Arab can tell a story how Iran would treat Arabs once they are fully under their control, see the killings in Syria were Iran aided an Alawite regime to kill thousands of Arabs).

The Arab (particularly Ahwazi) presence in Iran did not begin with the Islamic conquest of Persia in 633 AD. For centuries, Iranian rulers had maintained contacts with Arabs outside their borders, dealt with Arab subjects and client states in Iraq, and settled Arab tribesmen in various parts of the Iranian plateau. Extremist Persian nationalist groups claim that Ahwazi Arabs are recent immigrants, or at best Arab tribes who settled in Persia after the arrival of Islam. This is not true and contradicts historical accounts which state that Arab tribes have been settled in this very area (including Iraq) thousand of years BC. Arab Ahwazis are not ‘Persianised Arabs’ (except a very small minority), most Ahwazi Arabs trace their origin back to well known Arabic tribes, from the Bani Kaab, Ban Turuf to Bani Tamim. All Arab customs and traditions can be found among Ahwazi Arabs, from the dressing to traditional music.

Ahwazi Arabs (like the absolute majority of Iranian Arabs) are bilingual, speaking Arabic as their mother tongue, and Persian as a second language. The variety of Arabic spoken in the province is Khuzestani Arabic, which is a Mesopotamian dialect shared by Arabs across the border in Iraq and Kuwait. It can be easily understood by other Arabic-speakers. Apparently it resembles the Basrah (Basrawi) accent the most.

Most Ahwazi Arabs are Shias (like southern Iraqis), however, just like southern Iraq has a Sunni minority (in almost ever Shia city, like Basrah etc.), the Ahwazi Arabs too traditionally have a small Sunni minority. In addition to that, the recent mass-conversions from Shiism to Sunnism (even with fear acknowledged by the Iranian regime) have massily increased the number of Sunnis in this region, no other Shia regime of Iran has witnessed mass-conversions like in Khuzestan/Arabistan (although the new phenomenon of conversions from Shiism to Sunnism is known in all of Iran, particularly amongst Persian Shias).

3. Khorassani Arabs

A quite unknown groups. The Arabs in Khorasan are a group of Arabs who immigrated to Khorasan Province, Iran, during the Abbasid Caliphate (750−1513).

Most Khorasani Arabs belong to the tribes of Sheybani, Zangooyi, Mishmast, Khozaima, and Azdi, Khaz’al etc. Khorasan Arabs are Persian speakers, and only a few speak Arabic as their mother tongue. The cities of Birjand, Mashhad, and Nishapur are home to large groups of Khorasan Arabs. Amongst them are Sunnis and Shias.

4. Khamseh Arabs

Khamseh nomads live in eastern Fars Province. The Khamseh is a tribal confederation in the province of Fars in southwestern Iran. It consists of five tribes, hence its name Khamseh, “the five”. The tribes are still partly nomadic, and some are Arabic speaking. They are sheep breeders, which they herd mounted on camels.

The history of the Khamseh confederation of tribes starts in 1861–1862 when Shah Naser ed-Din created the Khamseh Tribal Confederation. He combined five existing nomadic tribes, the Arab, Nafar, Baharlu, Inalu, and the Basseri and placed them under the control of the Qavam ol-Molk family. The pattern of forcibly uniting tribes was not a new idea, as the Safavid Shahs previously created homogenous Kizilbash confederations to temper the increasing strength of the Qashqai, who were gaining so much power. The Khamseh tribes were a mixture of Turks, Luri, and Arabs, but they all came to be called Arabs in contrast to the Turkic Qashqai.

5. Persian (in some cases other Iranian ethnic group) families with Arab ancestry:

These group are not Arabs are neither by themselves nor others inside Iran considered as Arabs, neither linguistically, nor culturally nor traditionally, however as a matter of fact , many Arab tribes, particularly in pre-Safavid Persia have been settled in all major Persian cities, including Shiraz, Isfahan and Ray (Tehran). Therefore it is much likely that many Persian families are descendants of Arab tribes or at least mixed. In fact many Iranian (Persian, Azeri and other ethnic groups) families carry names of Arab tribes such as Banu ‘Amer (Ameris) etc.

Then there are the Shia (and Sunni) Sayyids ( Sadah – سادة) , both claiming ancestry to the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). The authenticity of all those claims can certainly be disputed, for many claimants do not even carry a family tree, however, historically many of the Alawites have settled in Iran, from Mazandaran (Tabaristan in the north) to the Abbasids who ruled Persia and settled in Khorassan and later in the Fars province. It is hence not unlikely that some Persians are descendants of the Quraysh (or even the Prophet Muhammad directly), Sunnis and Shias alike (there are Sunni and Shia Sayyids inside Iran) for intermarriages between the Alawites, Abbasids and other Arab tribes and the Persians did occur.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/10/22/the-arabs-of-iran-sunnis-or-shias/

*The Jam’e (large Mosque) of Bastak (Persian Sunni town)*
March 1, 2015

The Jame’ of Bastak. Note the striking similarity to Gulf Mosques, opposed to the common Iranian Shia mosques that are mostly based on Safavid architecture. Here some pictures:
















Bastak is a majority Sunni town, inhabited by ethnic Persian Sunnis (also known as Achomis/Larestanis/Khodmonis, a very influencial minority in almost all Khalij countries, many politicans and even Sunni Shaykhs in the Khalij are of southern Persian origin). Ethnic Persians are a minority amongst Iranian Sunnis (most Iranian Sunnis are Kurds, Baloch and Turkmen), however contrary to the misconception that many hold about the Sunnis of Iran – i.e. that all Sunni Iranians are of non-Persian ethnicity (like Kurds and Baloch) and that virtually all ethnic Persians in Iran are Shiites – in fact many southern Persians (many who fled major Persian cities such as Isfahan and Shiraz after the onslaught of the Safavids) are Sunnis to this very day, in fact the Larestan province and the Hormozgan (that also has a Arab Sunni minority) province is a traditionally Sunni-Shafi’i stronghold and in Khorassan the Khorassanis are a notable minority too, most of them of Persian ethnic backround. More about ethnic Persian Sunnis:

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/09/11/the-ethnic-persian-sunnis-of-iran/


*The (Shafi’i) Mufti of south Iran (Fars province)*
October 9, 2014




– He Studied Shari’ah in the Madinah University
– He acquired his PhD degree in Sudan
– Compiled many books in the field of Fiqh and Usool Al-Fiqh
– Known as the ‘Shaykh Al-Shafi’iyyah’ (Shaykh of the Shafi’is) in Iran
– He is of course fluent in Arabic (not like the absolute majority of Shia ‘Ayatullats’ who can’t even recite a Fatiha correctly)
– He is known for his orthodox Sunni-Shafi’i Aqidah and was more than once prevented by the Iranian regime to participate at major Sunni gatherings in Iran (what the regime also often does is to confisnicate the passports of Sunni scholars in order to prevent them to do Hajj or ‘Umra and to connect with the wider Sunni world in public)
– He runs many Shafi’i schools inside Iran (all under heavy pressure)


NOTE: As we have explained in previous posts, the Sunnis of Iran (the largest religious minority in Iran, 10% acc. to regime sources, at least 20-30% acc. to Sunni Iranian sources) are not just made up by non-Persian ethnic groups (like Baloch, Kurds etc.), this is a misconception, for there are still many ethnic Persian Sunnis in Iran, particularly in the Iranian Khorassan province (Persian Hanafis) and in the southern provinces of Iran (Fars and Hormozgan province, majority of the Sunnis there are Persian Larestani Shafi’is). South Iran is actually still a Shafi’i-Sunni fortress with many Shafi’i schools (in Pre-Safavid Iran most Persians were Shafi’is followed by Hanafis).

When the Safavids under Ismail I decided to convert everyone residing in current day Iran from Sunni to Shiite Islam in 1501, they started arranged attacks and massacres against the Sunni Persians who refused to convert (Persian Sunnis from Ray-Tehrani, Shirazi, Isfahani and other major Persian Sunnis were either slaughtered or forced to become Shiites), as a result, many Sunni Persians left their hometowns for the Zagros Mountains. After the Battle of Chaldiran where the Safavids lost to the Ottoman the Sunni Persians descended from the mountains to begin a new life in the land they named “Bastak”, meaning barrier or backstop signifying barrier from Shiite Safavids’ attacks and influences. So the southern Persian (Shafi’is) are basically the remainders of the Persian (majority Shafi’i) Sunni population of Iran. They are a minority (Persian Sunnis) but still existing in Iran and in the southern parts they even make up the indigenous majority of the population.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/10/09/the-shafii-mufti-of-south-iran-fars-province/

Interesting page. They have been contacted. We must help the Muslims of Iran against the heavy oppression that they face and Iranians should be educated about the genocide they experienced less than 500-400 years ago under the hand of foreigners (Safavids). The Iranian Arab communities who escaped Iran during that era and settle in nearby Iraq and Arabia as well as the Sunni Persian Iranians who escaped too (many did) and both their descendants should be more active in this endeavor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

zestokryl said:


> How many rats from Egypt, Tunis, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Bahrein Turkey etc died for the zionist cause of destructing Syria ?
> 
> Count is lost by now. What is crucial iranians are dying for the right cause unlike wahabbi bucher gangs. Assad is there to stay. All you have left with is relishing with iranian casualties. Was that the background for pouring billions of dollars into tearing Syria apart ? Assad survived, and now even dead iranians are good enough


My country and people thought against ZIONIST a century ago. and you Russians, Serbs and Iranians fought FOR ZIONISM.
Do you know your own history?
You are just their whores, nothing else.
And you are not Serbian, but a Shia Iranian lol

Zionism created SYRIA and IRAQ. Now Zionism is the ones destroying SYRIA , huh? HAHAHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Saif al-Arab said:


> Translate what is being said in this video, farsi mullah:




They are talking about Ukraine and WW2 in that video. Why are asking Serbians and Iranians to translate a Russian video?


What are you trying to achieve? You just made yourself look stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ptldM3 said:


> They are talking about Ukraine and WW2 in that video. Why are asking Serbians and Iranians to translate a Russian video?
> 
> 
> What are you trying to achieve? You just made yourself look stupid.



Because that Iranian false flagger was acting like he was a Russian.

Anyway what are they saying between minute 14:00 and 16:00?

Can you not read Cyrillic or did you deliberately miss the Serbian video that I posted in the same post? So who is stupid now? Another potential false-flagger that is seemingly based in Jordan of all places, lol. Are you selling hummus and falafel?

How can a supposed Russian speaker miss that? It's impossible. I can for instance distinguish Arabic and Farsi script in an instant.


----------



## ptldM3

Saif al-Arab said:


> Because that Iranian false flagger was acting like he was a Russian.
> 
> Anyway what are they saying between minute 14:00 and 16:00?





They are arguing who defeated Germany in WW2. They mentioned the US and how it was racist during that time and they talked about Russians fighting for or helping Poland.


What are you trying to achieve again?







Saif al-Arab said:


> Can you not read Cyrillic or did you deliberately miss the Serbian video that I posted in the same post? *So who is stupid now? *





The guy who posts a Russian video but has no idea what is being said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Ottoman123 said:


> My country and people thought against ZIONIST a century ago. and you Russians, Serbs and Iranians fought FOR ZIONISM.



All the turks ever fought for is new , sacking , burning, killing, expelling, torturing domestic population ina a conquested countries

Maybe "your" once all mighty country once thought against the arabs aided by Britain, you hadnt beein doing this for the sake of justice, but for maintaining asset flow through taxes, axquistions, slaves, ... in one word Turkks fought for their own imperialism

Russians, Serbs and Iranian fought for zionism ? No

Serbs in particular thought through the istory against Bulgarians, turkish barbaric filth in more than one occasion, Austro Hungaria and albanians. Russia was never a tool in zionist hand, ehcept the short period after the end of russian civil war, before cleaned jews out of the leadership. Regarding Iran, I am not an expert for iranian history, but regardles of what was taking place from 1979 Iran is on the right path, and its no budging. After all the sufferings iranian people went through only an idiot claim Iran is good terms with zionism

Turkey was once almighty , but gradually it turned to decadent pathetic enthity. But, history aside, syrian conflict finally showed who is who in this regard. Turkey was in the forefront of fueling syrian turmoil along with the S.A. Qatar, Israel, USA, G.B. ande after all your misdeeds you are lecturing someone about zionism ?

Better contemplate about great Kurdistan along your southern border, since thats whats your meddling rendered. And Assad is going to stay too. Wannabe sultan of yours end up as complete fool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

zestokryl said:


> All the turks ever fought for is new , sacking , burning, killing, expelling, torturing domestic population ina a conquested countries
> 
> Maybe "your" once all mighty country once thought against the arabs aided by Britain, you hadnt beein doing this for the sake of justice, but for maintaining asset flow through taxes, axquistions, slaves, ... in one word Turkks fought for their own imperialism
> 
> Russians, Serbs and Iranian fought for zionism ? No
> 
> Serbs in particular thought through the istory against Bulgarians, turkish barbaric filth in more than one occasion, Austro Hungaria and albanians. Russia was never a tool in zionist hand, ehcept the short period after the end of russian civil war, before cleaned jews out of the leadership. Regarding Iran, I am not an expert for iranian history, but regardles of what was taking place from 1979 Iran is on the right path, and its no budging. After all the sufferings iranian people went through only an idiot claim Iran is good terms with zionism
> 
> Turkey was once almighty , but gradually it turned to decadent pathetic enthity. But, history aside, syrian conflict finally showed who is who in this regard. Turkey was in the forefront of fueling syrian turmoil along with the S.A. Qatar, Israel, USA, G.B. ande after all your misdeeds you are lecturing someone about zionism ?
> 
> Better contemplate about great Kurdistan along your southern border, since thats whats your meddling rendered. And Assad is going to stay too. Wannabe sultan of yours end up as complete fool


Zionists support Kurdistan .
Iran supports Kurdistan
But, you don't care, you are terrorist. 

Serbs fought BULGARIANS , TURKS, AUSTRIA-HUNGARIANS.. why?Because those nations were fighting for freedom,. Unlike Serbs

My friend. these nations fought ZIONISTS.:

Germany
Turkey
Bulgaria
Austria-Hungary

Arabs too later on.

Where is your stupid Iran? lol When did they ever fight Zionists?

Also, why would those Central Asian TURKS fight for zionists when they're not even Muslim, and care little for ME? You just make up rubbish as you go along.

You are no Serb. Stop trolling.



Saif al-Arab said:


> An Iranian brother who saw the light being interview by an Egyptian brother. Both based in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way he describes the "Islamic Republic", it's religious practices, those of the ordinary people, leadership, Iranian diaspora in the West etc. is really what most other sources also tell. For those who still live in ignorance watch the two videos in their entirety. Especially the dumb Arab minority that claims to be religious (Shia Muslims and Islamists) that blindly follows this fake "Islamic" "Republic" and their Mullah's.
> 
> This is important and relevant only because the same "Islamic" Republic uses religion as an excuse for interfering in Syria by supporting a Ba'athi mass-murdering dictator and because of their MISUSE and perversion of Twelver Islam which itself has been perverted already by Wilayat al-Faqih and other systems/scholars/fake publications in order to serve their political goals in the region.
> 
> His Twitter account.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SHEMRANI1424
> 
> Another Twitter account run by Iranian Sunnis.
> 
> https://twitter.com/sonsofsunnah
> 
> There are many others.
> 
> Of course there is also an entire Youtube channel dedicated to their lies that expose their LEADING Mullah's but I will be blamed for "sectarianism" if I post it here despite that very channel exposing their laymen of clear and unconditional kufr for all to see.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787120690998771712
> *And the Iranian Mullah false-flagger that pretends to be an Serbian below me was of course unable to translate the Serbian video that I posted, LOL. As expected. Another false-flagger busted.*


Iranians are too gutless to show their real flags. And too scared to fight Zionists. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> Because that Iranian false flagger was acting like he was a Russian.
> 
> Anyway what are they saying between minute 14:00 and 16:00?
> 
> Can you not read Cyrillic or did you deliberately miss the Serbian video that I posted in the same post? So who is stupid now? Another potential false-flagger that is seemingly based in Jordan of all places, lol. Are you selling hummus and falafel?
> 
> How can a supposed Russian speaker miss that? It's impossible. I can for instance distinguish Arabic and Farsi script in an instant.


That idiot is not Russian. They're all Iranian trolls. That is what they do, hide behind other nations flags and spread garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Protest t against jihadis animals by civilians in syria for stealing foods stocks . yesterday 27 civilians killed by jihadis for protesting 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-azaz-idUSKBN13C1E5
At least 10 people were killed and dozens were injured by a car bomb on Thursday which targeted a building used by a rebel group in the northern Syrian town of Azaz near the Turkish border, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Yasser al-Yousef, from the political office of the Nour al-Din al-Zinki rebel group which controls the building, put the death toll higher at 25.

It said the car bomb targeted a security office belonging to the group.

Azaz, controlled by rebel groups, has been the scene of infighting between the various insurgent groups.

(Reporting by Lisa Barrington; Editing by Richard Balmforth)







*************


----------



## 50cent

Also post about protest in Jihadis animals controlled Aleppo against their crimes yesterday they killed 27 civilians who protested against them including fellow animals who refused to fight SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

@Ottoman123 its funny you tell Iranians they are supporting jews when its your country that got humiliated by Israel(Mavi Mara incident) AND now yourcountry has gone back to "normalize" ties with Israel again. We have not even mentioned Turkey being in NATO which is a standby cousin of Israel. So as of today, fact is that Turkey is sleeping with Israel and Iran is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=8&id=715406
November 17, 2016 09:22

*Large militant unit eliminated in Syria in strikes by Su-33 ship-based fighter jets from cruiser Admiral Kuznetsov - Konashenkov*
MOSCOW. Nov 17 (Interfax) - Jabhat al-Nusra militants sustained serious damage during large-scale strikes conducted on Tuesday, November 15, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said.

"As a result of the strikes carried out by [Sukhoi] Su-33 ship-based fighter jets from the air wing of the cruiser Admiral Kuznetsov, a large unit of the Jabhat al-Nusra group was eliminated in Idlib Province," he said.

The death of at least 30 terrorists, among them notorious field commanders Mohammad Helala, Abu Jaber Harmuja and Abul Baha Al-Asfari, was confirmed through several intelligence channels, he said.

"Moreover, the eliminated field commander Abul Baha Al-Asfari was responsible for combining of what was left of the reserves of Jabhat al-Nusra units in Aleppo and Hama Provinces, as well as for planning and coordinating the militants' next offensive on Aleppo," Konashenkov said.

Jabhat al-Nusra (Jabhat Fateh al-Sham) is a terrorist group, outlawed in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Ottoman123 said:


> How many disgusting Shias being killed?




reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

ultron said:


> reported


Good for you.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Once again my posts are censored by the resident Iranian moderator here despite breaking no forum rules and despite being on topic.

Post 18541 which only I can see was posted by me 12 hours ago.

Here is is.

Next page:

Iranians fighting against Iranians even in Syria.

5 Iranian Al-Nusra members who recently perished in Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796006688142794753
Others in action:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795456676975570948
The state-sponsored Mullah version:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793508245864415233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794941149635022848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793199825709854720
What a joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793495732355555328
Shia Islamist Hezbollah fighting against Israel by invading Syria, killing Syrian Muslims and supporting a secular Ba'athi dictator. Nutsrallah and Khamenuts logic. How many Shia Islamists have fallen for their tricks and thus perished, devastating entire families let alone the Syrian ones that they helped kill? And those nutcases dare to misuse the name of our glorious ancestors, among them Ali Ibn abi Talib (ra) and commit such evil crimes in his name. What a joke and what kind of animal does this? Those are wild beats that must be killed for being evil demons. It is the obligation of every Muslim and sane human to resist them with all their might. Do not let a single one escape unless they surrender. For misusing respected historical Muslim figures and some of the greatest sons of the religion, they must be punished heavily. For that crime alone let alone 100's of their other grave crimes.

The Syrian people and resistance are the sons and daughters of Husayn ibn Ali (ra), not the blashphemers and killers of Muslims.

A grave, grave punishment is in store for them.

What to expect from Mullah's who came to power thanks to the West, FROM the West and who are in power thanks to the West. Similar to how Pahlavi 1 and 2 were put in power by the West until the first one was exiled to South Africa of all places and the second exiled due to trying to turn Iran into a Western country. With the West looking silently by.

Khamenei is not even a Persian or Arab (as he claims) but an Azeri. Why do Iranians not rebel against such incompetent rulers? Do Iranians want their sons and daughters to die in Syria and their money spent on helping Assad when their economy is heavily struggling and their country remains largely poor? A mass-murderer moreover. Mullah's have even hijacked/helped destroy Twelver Islam due to their 37 year old Wilayat al-Faqih invention. Crazy, crazy people. Either Iranians are all masochists or they are heavily oppressed so no resistance against those Mullah's is possible. Or maybe 37 years of brainwashing is working. A shame as the Arab world and Iran could have done a lot of good together if they cooperated. However the insane Mullah's have their own demonic agenda.

I believe that Iran needs a reconversion to Sunni Islam like they were for almost 1000 years (majority). Some still are.

*The ethnic Persian Sunnis of Iran*
September 11, 2014

Ethnic Persian (yes, Persians, not Baloch or Kurds or other Iranic people) Sunnis of Iran:





1. Khorassani Persians – The Iranian province of Khorassan in east Iran is home to Khorassani-Persian Sunnis. Even Mashad (which is just next to Neishabur, where Imam Muslim is buried) has a Sunni minority. Some cities in Khorassan of Iran are even majority Sunni (like Birjand and Torbat-e Jam). Khorassani Persians are Hanafi Sunnis and culturally (and of course by language) no different to their fellow Persians in Isfahani, Tehrani, Shirazi etc.


2. Larestani Persians of south Iran who are Shafi’i-Sunnis. Larestan county is locatd in the Fars province (historically ALL of south Iran i.e. what is known today as the southern part of the Fars province and the whole coast line i.e. Hormozgan was known as Larestan). The people in this area refer to themselves as “Khodmooni” (خودموني) or Achomi (اچمی) the former stands for “of our own”/Khodmooni, which is to make themselves distinguished from both Shia Persians and the Arab Sunnis who also live in that area.

Khodmoonis are known of being very proud of their Iranian heritage, to such an extent that many Bastaki (another town in the Larestan area) people for instance emigrated to Dubai, Bahrain, Saudi (especially Khobar) and Kuwait (like many southern Persians did after refusing to pay taxes to Nasir al-Din, the last member of the Qajar dynasty and refusing to give up their Sunni faith when in the 16th history the Turkish Rafidi Safavids started an onslaught and massacre of everything that was Sunni, and even when the killing stopped, still high taxes pushed non-Shia Iranians to migrate) yet despite that, the majority never forgot their origin, in fact there are many Bastakis (and other Larestanis/Khodmunis of course) in Dubai, Bahrain, Kuwait, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Oman, who have carried their unique Persian culture, language, and architecture with them. They have named their neighbourhood in Dubai, Bastakiyyah, after their town of Bastak in southern Persia, which is to this very day (despite the enmity of the Shia regime) majority Sunni. In fact many high officials in the Gulf, particularly in the UAE are of Persian origin and basically were a main factor for the development of the Gulf states (some of the biggest businessmen in the UAE are of Larestani-Persian origin).

3. Persian Sunnis of major Shia cities such as Tehran, Tabriz, Isfahan, Shiraz, Hamedan, Arak etc.

There are small Sunni communties in every Shia city of Iran, the Persians among them are either Sunnis by birth (or as it is the case with many, especially in cities such as Tehran and Isfahan) converts from Shi’ism to Islam/Sunnah.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/09/11/the-ethnic-persian-sunnis-of-iran/

*The Arabs of Iran – Sunnis or Shias?*
October 22, 2014

A map about Arabs and Arabic speakers (including Iran):




Out dated Iranian gov. sources (and CIA sources) give a roughly estimate of 1-2 million (2-3% of the entire population). Some extremist Arab groups (particularly Ahwazis) represent the other side of the extreme, claiming there are 10 million Arabs in Iran. The truth seems to be somewhere in the middle (or close to it), for according to some independant sources there is an estimate of 3-5 million Arabs living inside Iran.


1. The Arabs of the coastal areas of Iran (Arab as-Sahel/ عرب الساحل)

The Arabs of the coastal regions of Iran (Bushehr and Hormozgan): are relatively small in number (a few hundred thousand) for the majority of the Sunnis (Shafi’is) of the south are the native (Lari/Achomi) Persian Sunnis. However, traditionally some coastal areas (since the arrival of Islam) of the south were inhabited by Arab tribes who without exception are (Shafi’i) Sunnis (unlike the Ahwazi Arabs who are majority Shia).

Many major tribes of the Arabian peninsula migreated (mostly after the arrival of Islam) to the southern Iranian shores, including Bani Tamim, Bani Hammad, al-Maraziq (Marzuqis), al-Qawasim (the rulers of UAE) etc. during some periods of history some of those tribes even had their own emirates in the coastal areas of Iran. Culturally there is almost zero difference between Iranian coastal Arabs and the Arabs in the Gulf countries. Men and women traditional dresses, accent and dialects, custom etc. are all similar to identical, in some southern Iranian towns one could think of himself to be in Bahrain or the Emirates instead of Iran. Gulf Arabic is spoken by southern Iranians Arabs (resembles Emirati Arabic the most) and many Persian Sunnis.

2. Ahwazi Arabs

Khuzestan was formerly known as ‘Arabistan’ (the land of Arabs), for obvious reasons ( most of it southern parts are populated by Arabs). Even the Safavids right up to the Qajar dynasty called this area ‘Arabistan’ (whereas in Arabic it’s known as ‘al-Ahwaz’). It was the Pahlavi dynasty, starting with Reza Pahlavi who changed the name of this region including many Arab cities into Persian ones. Interestingly the Iranian regime that claims Islam also followed the footsteps of the chauvinist Pahlavis, in fact the Iranian regime is even more aggressive in its ‘Persianisation’ politics than the previous regime. Arabistan was a semi-autonomous sheikhdom until 1925, when it was brought under central Iranian government control and later renamed, marking the start of a systematic campaign to Persianise if not obliterate the Arabs of Arabistan (them being Shias didnt help them a lot, for the deep grudge the Iranian Shia regime holds for Arabs is based on the Shia religion itself, hence the support to Palestinians and other Arabs groups are for the sake of propaganda and a certain agenda Iran follows, any Ahwazi Arab can tell a story how Iran would treat Arabs once they are fully under their control, see the killings in Syria were Iran aided an Alawite regime to kill thousands of Arabs).

The Arab (particularly Ahwazi) presence in Iran did not begin with the Islamic conquest of Persia in 633 AD. For centuries, Iranian rulers had maintained contacts with Arabs outside their borders, dealt with Arab subjects and client states in Iraq, and settled Arab tribesmen in various parts of the Iranian plateau. Extremist Persian nationalist groups claim that Ahwazi Arabs are recent immigrants, or at best Arab tribes who settled in Persia after the arrival of Islam. This is not true and contradicts historical accounts which state that Arab tribes have been settled in this very area (including Iraq) thousand of years BC. Arab Ahwazis are not ‘Persianised Arabs’ (except a very small minority), most Ahwazi Arabs trace their origin back to well known Arabic tribes, from the Bani Kaab, Ban Turuf to Bani Tamim. All Arab customs and traditions can be found among Ahwazi Arabs, from the dressing to traditional music.

Ahwazi Arabs (like the absolute majority of Iranian Arabs) are bilingual, speaking Arabic as their mother tongue, and Persian as a second language. The variety of Arabic spoken in the province is Khuzestani Arabic, which is a Mesopotamian dialect shared by Arabs across the border in Iraq and Kuwait. It can be easily understood by other Arabic-speakers. Apparently it resembles the Basrah (Basrawi) accent the most.

Most Ahwazi Arabs are Shias (like southern Iraqis), however, just like southern Iraq has a Sunni minority (in almost ever Shia city, like Basrah etc.), the Ahwazi Arabs too traditionally have a small Sunni minority. In addition to that, the recent mass-conversions from Shiism to Sunnism (even with fear acknowledged by the Iranian regime) have massily increased the number of Sunnis in this region, no other Shia regime of Iran has witnessed mass-conversions like in Khuzestan/Arabistan (although the new phenomenon of conversions from Shiism to Sunnism is known in all of Iran, particularly amongst Persian Shias).

3. Khorassani Arabs

A quite unknown groups. The Arabs in Khorasan are a group of Arabs who immigrated to Khorasan Province, Iran, during the Abbasid Caliphate (750−1513).

Most Khorasani Arabs belong to the tribes of Sheybani, Zangooyi, Mishmast, Khozaima, and Azdi, Khaz’al etc. Khorasan Arabs are Persian speakers, and only a few speak Arabic as their mother tongue. The cities of Birjand, Mashhad, and Nishapur are home to large groups of Khorasan Arabs. Amongst them are Sunnis and Shias.

4. Khamseh Arabs

Khamseh nomads live in eastern Fars Province. The Khamseh is a tribal confederation in the province of Fars in southwestern Iran. It consists of five tribes, hence its name Khamseh, “the five”. The tribes are still partly nomadic, and some are Arabic speaking. They are sheep breeders, which they herd mounted on camels.

The history of the Khamseh confederation of tribes starts in 1861–1862 when Shah Naser ed-Din created the Khamseh Tribal Confederation. He combined five existing nomadic tribes, the Arab, Nafar, Baharlu, Inalu, and the Basseri and placed them under the control of the Qavam ol-Molk family. The pattern of forcibly uniting tribes was not a new idea, as the Safavid Shahs previously created homogenous Kizilbash confederations to temper the increasing strength of the Qashqai, who were gaining so much power. The Khamseh tribes were a mixture of Turks, Luri, and Arabs, but they all came to be called Arabs in contrast to the Turkic Qashqai.

5. Persian (in some cases other Iranian ethnic group) families with Arab ancestry:

These group are not Arabs are neither by themselves nor others inside Iran considered as Arabs, neither linguistically, nor culturally nor traditionally, however as a matter of fact , many Arab tribes, particularly in pre-Safavid Persia have been settled in all major Persian cities, including Shiraz, Isfahan and Ray (Tehran). Therefore it is much likely that many Persian families are descendants of Arab tribes or at least mixed. In fact many Iranian (Persian, Azeri and other ethnic groups) families carry names of Arab tribes such as Banu ‘Amer (Ameris) etc.

Then there are the Shia (and Sunni) Sayyids ( Sadah – سادة) , both claiming ancestry to the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). The authenticity of all those claims can certainly be disputed, for many claimants do not even carry a family tree, however, historically many of the Alawites have settled in Iran, from Mazandaran (Tabaristan in the north) to the Abbasids who ruled Persia and settled in Khorassan and later in the Fars province. It is hence not unlikely that some Persians are descendants of the Quraysh (or even the Prophet Muhammad directly), Sunnis and Shias alike (there are Sunni and Shia Sayyids inside Iran) for intermarriages between the Alawites, Abbasids and other Arab tribes and the Persians did occur.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/10/22/the-arabs-of-iran-sunnis-or-shias/

*The Jam’e (large Mosque) of Bastak (Persian Sunni town)*
March 1, 2015

The Jame’ of Bastak. Note the striking similarity to Gulf Mosques, opposed to the common Iranian Shia mosques that are mostly based on Safavid architecture. Here some pictures:
















Bastak is a majority Sunni town, inhabited by ethnic Persian Sunnis (also known as Achomis/Larestanis/Khodmonis, a very influencial minority in almost all Khalij countries, many politicans and even Sunni Shaykhs in the Khalij are of southern Persian origin). Ethnic Persians are a minority amongst Iranian Sunnis (most Iranian Sunnis are Kurds, Baloch and Turkmen), however contrary to the misconception that many hold about the Sunnis of Iran – i.e. that all Sunni Iranians are of non-Persian ethnicity (like Kurds and Baloch) and that virtually all ethnic Persians in Iran are Shiites – in fact many southern Persians (many who fled major Persian cities such as Isfahan and Shiraz after the onslaught of the Safavids) are Sunnis to this very day, in fact the Larestan province and the Hormozgan (that also has a Arab Sunni minority) province is a traditionally Sunni-Shafi’i stronghold and in Khorassan the Khorassanis are a notable minority too, most of them of Persian ethnic backround. More about ethnic Persian Sunnis:

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/09/11/the-ethnic-persian-sunnis-of-iran/


*The (Shafi’i) Mufti of south Iran (Fars province)*
October 9, 2014




– He Studied Shari’ah in the Madinah University
– He acquired his PhD degree in Sudan
– Compiled many books in the field of Fiqh and Usool Al-Fiqh
– Known as the ‘Shaykh Al-Shafi’iyyah’ (Shaykh of the Shafi’is) in Iran
– He is of course fluent in Arabic (not like the absolute majority of Shia ‘Ayatullats’ who can’t even recite a Fatiha correctly)
– He is known for his orthodox Sunni-Shafi’i Aqidah and was more than once prevented by the Iranian regime to participate at major Sunni gatherings in Iran (what the regime also often does is to confisnicate the passports of Sunni scholars in order to prevent them to do Hajj or ‘Umra and to connect with the wider Sunni world in public)
– He runs many Shafi’i schools inside Iran (all under heavy pressure)


NOTE: As we have explained in previous posts, the Sunnis of Iran (the largest religious minority in Iran, 10% acc. to regime sources, at least 20-30% acc. to Sunni Iranian sources) are not just made up by non-Persian ethnic groups (like Baloch, Kurds etc.), this is a misconception, for there are still many ethnic Persian Sunnis in Iran, particularly in the Iranian Khorassan province (Persian Hanafis) and in the southern provinces of Iran (Fars and Hormozgan province, majority of the Sunnis there are Persian Larestani Shafi’is). South Iran is actually still a Shafi’i-Sunni fortress with many Shafi’i schools (in Pre-Safavid Iran most Persians were Shafi’is followed by Hanafis).

When the Safavids under Ismail I decided to convert everyone residing in current day Iran from Sunni to Shiite Islam in 1501, they started arranged attacks and massacres against the Sunni Persians who refused to convert (Persian Sunnis from Ray-Tehrani, Shirazi, Isfahani and other major Persian Sunnis were either slaughtered or forced to become Shiites), as a result, many Sunni Persians left their hometowns for the Zagros Mountains. After the Battle of Chaldiran where the Safavids lost to the Ottoman the Sunni Persians descended from the mountains to begin a new life in the land they named “Bastak”, meaning barrier or backstop signifying barrier from Shiite Safavids’ attacks and influences. So the southern Persian (Shafi’is) are basically the remainders of the Persian (majority Shafi’i) Sunni population of Iran. They are a minority (Persian Sunnis) but still existing in Iran and in the southern parts they even make up the indigenous majority of the population.

https://sonsofsunnah.com/2014/10/09/the-shafii-mufti-of-south-iran-fars-province/

Interesting page. They have been contacted. We must help the Muslims of Iran against the heavy oppression that they face and Iranians should be educated about the genocide they experienced less than 500-400 years ago under the hand of foreigners (Safavids). The Iranian Arab communities who escaped Iran during that era and settle in nearby Iraq and Arabia as well as the Sunni Persian Iranians who escaped too (many did) and both their descendants should be more active in this endeavor.



ptldM3 said:


> They are arguing who defeated Germany in WW2. They mentioned the US and how it was racist during that time and they talked about Russians fighting for or helping Poland.
> 
> 
> What are you trying to achieve again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who posts a Russian video but has no idea what is being said.



That was not the only things that they talked about. Do you even speak Russian fluently? You likely heard 5 words (fascism, Soviet Union, USA, racism and Poland) and guessed the rest. Even I understood that.

Another thing, Germany was not mentioned by name even once between 14:00 and 16:00.

I will try again since you do not understand English it seems. I posted a Russian video because that Iranian false flagger was acting like an Russian. I ALSO posted an Serbian video (due to his flags), which you "somehow" missed despite the Serbian language using Cyrillic letters (any native Russian would not have missed it). This coupled with your location and other examples, I am doubtful about your identity. That supposed Serbian user (in reality a false-flagging Iranian) saw my post when I replied and was online for at least 1 hour afterwards but never replied. That says a lot.

Did you not claim to be a Jew at one point? Why are you never defending the Zionist state? Something is not right here. Not to say that it took you 20 minutes to reply to a simple question. Anyway I have to go.

@500 you speak Russian and are familiar with the Cyrillic alphabet from what I have seen. Don't you agree that this is quite strange or at least suspicious behavior? All of those coincidences as well. Jew, Jordan etc.

EDIT: This individual had 12 hours to reply and of course did not.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

This was another post that was censored. Posted by me 12 hours ago as well.

An Iranian brother who saw the light being interview by an Egyptian brother. Both based in the UK.











This video contains no religious slurs, ethnic ones or anything that is against forum rules. It is a sane and cordial discussion.

Why is it relevant people might ask? Well, it is relevant because the "Islamic" "Republic" of Iran's key role in the Syrian bloodbath and their use of religion as an excuse for their regional projects.

Therefore it is refreshing to hear an Iranian who knows their system, rhetoric, tactics etc. touch upon such subjects and what made him embrace Sunni Islam.

The way he describes the "Islamic Republic", it's religious practices, those of the ordinary people, leadership, Iranian diaspora in the West etc. is really what most other sources also tell. For those who still live in ignorance watch the two videos in their entirety. Especially the dumb Arab minority that claims to be religious (Shia Muslims and Islamists) that blindly follows this fake "Islamic" "Republic" and their Mullah's.

This is important and relevant only because the same "Islamic" Republic uses religion as an excuse for interfering in Syria by supporting a Ba'athi mass-murdering dictator and because of their MISUSE and perversion of Twelver Islam which itself has been perverted already by Wilayat al-Faqih and other systems/scholars/fake publications in order to serve their political goals in the region.

His Twitter account.

https://twitter.com/SHEMRANI1424

Another Twitter account run by Iranian Sunnis.

https://twitter.com/sonsofsunnah

There are many others.

Of course there is also an entire Youtube channel dedicated to their lies that expose their LEADING Mullah's but I will be blamed for "sectarianism" if I post it here despite that very channel exposing their laymen of clear and unconditional kufr for all to see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787120690998771712
*And the Iranian Mullah false-flagger that pretends to be an Serbian below me was of course unable to translate the Serbian video that I posted, LOL. As expected. Another false-flagger busted.
*
@Ottoman123 *of course I know that he is as Serbian as I am Papuan. It was already clear yesterday and was further confirmed today.

Oh, that "American" that pretends to live in Nigeria of all places (LOL) is an Iranian indeed. Take a look at his user history. He even admits it. Those geniuses are some of the recent arrivals here after their Mullah English forum (Iranian Defense Forum) got deleted/stopped existing. A lot of them joined after this. There is nothing wrong with this but they should not be using false flags as to pretend that Mullah's of all people enjoy popular support in places such as the US, Serbia etc.*


----------



## Attila the Hun

Saif al-Arab said:


> This was another post that was censored. Posted by me 12 hours ago as well.
> 
> An Iranian brother who saw the light being interview by an Egyptian brother. Both based in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video contains no religious slurs, ethnic ones or anything that is against forum rules. It is a sane and cordial discussion.
> 
> Why is it relevant people might ask? Well, it is relevant because the "Islamic" "Republic" of Iran's key role in the Syrian bloodbath and their use of religion as an excuse for their regional projects.
> 
> Therefore it is refreshing to hear an Iranian who knows their system, rhetoric, tactics etc. touch upon such subjects and what made him embrace Sunni Islam.
> 
> The way he describes the "Islamic Republic", it's religious practices, those of the ordinary people, leadership, Iranian diaspora in the West etc. is really what most other sources also tell. For those who still live in ignorance watch the two videos in their entirety. Especially the dumb Arab minority that claims to be religious (Shia Muslims and Islamists) that blindly follows this fake "Islamic" "Republic" and their Mullah's.
> 
> This is important and relevant only because the same "Islamic" Republic uses religion as an excuse for interfering in Syria by supporting a Ba'athi mass-murdering dictator and because of their MISUSE and perversion of Twelver Islam which itself has been perverted already by Wilayat al-Faqih and other systems/scholars/fake publications in order to serve their political goals in the region.
> 
> His Twitter account.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SHEMRANI1424
> 
> Another Twitter account run by Iranian Sunnis.
> 
> https://twitter.com/sonsofsunnah
> 
> There are many others.
> 
> Of course there is also an entire Youtube channel dedicated to their lies that expose their LEADING Mullah's but I will be blamed for "sectarianism" if I post it here despite that very channel exposing their laymen of clear and unconditional kufr for all to see.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787120690998771712
> *And the Iranian Mullah false-flagger that pretends to be an Serbian below me was of course unable to translate the Serbian video that I posted, LOL. As expected. Another false-flagger busted.
> *
> @Ottoman123 *of course I know that he is as Serbian as I am Papuan. It was already clear yesterday and was further confirmed today.*


I don't know what these idiots try to achieve with this nonsense. 
Blaming the problems of Syria on Uzbekistan


----------



## 50cent

Protest against jihadis animals in eastern Aleppo no wonder media isn't covering against it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798582152954789893

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Assad survived them all and he has Trump joining in the fight as the new sidekick!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Ceylal said:


> Assad survived them all and he has Trump joining in the fight as the new sidekick!
> 
> View attachment 352996




I wouldn't be too sure. Trump is a Zionist. He will go after Assad's sorry ***. Once Trump recognizes Jerusalem as the undivided capital of Israel, all hell breaks loose. Don't forget, all 8 of Trump's grand kids are Jewish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmaley

Cruise missiles strike on the Al-Nusra terrorists positions in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

In a footage released by the Russian Defence Ministry, Russian fighter jets are seen launching long-range cruise missiles to destroy alleged positions of al-Nusra Front and the Islamic State in Syria. The aircrafts took off from an unidentified air base located in Russia. As seen in the footage, they are refeulled twice en route to the Mediterranean Sea from where they released the cruise missiles. The strikes have reportedly destroyed rebels’ ammunition depots and a plant for weapons production, said the Defence Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

ultron said:


> I wouldn't be too sure. *Trump is a Zionist*. He will go after Assad's sorry ***. Once Trump recognizes Jerusalem as the undivided capital of Israel, all hell breaks loose. Don't forget, all 8 of Trump's grand kids are Jewish.


Nope, he is not and I think the ones that he will be going after will be ISIS and the GCC that are fueling the conflict.
I don't think Trump will go that far on Jerusalem question. You have to differenciate between campaign talk and implementing policy ..Jerusalem will pass congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Trumps new CIA director:









Trumps new National Security advisor:


----------



## Hindustani78

16:20
Russian Defense Ministry supplying Tartus base with patrol boats, auxiliary technical equipment - source


----------



## 50cent

The beginning of end of jihadis kharjis in aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Trumps new CIA director:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps new National Security advisor:


*
I thought assad said that Trump was his natural ally, why are these henchmen of his natural ally behaving this way? Perhaps they didn't understand what Trump wanted them to say.*


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> The beginning of end of jihadis kharjis in aleppo
> View attachment 353492
> View attachment 353493


Everything Russian propaganda says is a lie.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Everything Russian propaganda says is a lie.


*
What makes you think that Aleppo is not going to fall? Both Putin and assad are highly optimistic about their complete victory after Trump's victory. Don't you think they have a very good reason to be optimistic?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Ottoman123 said:


> Zionists support Kurdistan .
> Iran supports Kurdistan
> But, you don't care, you are terrorist.
> 
> Serbs fought BULGARIANS , TURKS, AUSTRIA-HUNGARIANS.. why?Because those nations were fighting for freedom,. Unlike Serbs
> 
> My friend. these nations fought ZIONISTS.:
> 
> Germany
> Turkey
> Bulgaria
> Austria-Hungary
> 
> Arabs too later on.
> 
> Where is your stupid Iran? lol When did they ever fight Zionists?
> 
> Also, why would those Central Asian TURKS fight for zionists when they're not even Muslim, and care little for ME? You just make up rubbish as you go along.
> 
> You are no Serb. Stop trolling.
> 
> 
> Iranians are too gutless to show their real flags. And too scared to fight Zionists.
> 
> 
> That idiot is not Russian. They're all Iranian trolls. That is what they do, hide behind other nations flags and spread garbage.




But but Iran always bark against Zionists they hate zionists so much they even call some sects of Muslims zionists and their puppets. Their Ayatollas pray day n night for the destruction of Israel and some Muslim countries. Fear the Persian pussy


----------



## Attila the Hun

Erhabi said:


> But but Iran always bark against Zionists they hate zionists so much they even call some sects of Muslims zionists and their puppets. Their Ayatollas pray day n night for the destruction of Israel and some Muslim countries. Fear the Persian pussy


I don't know how one(Shias) can hate a whole sect of people. I cannot get my head around it. 
They hate Saudis, well,they should start a war and get over it. this is getting beyond pathetic now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

Ottoman123 said:


> I don't know how one(Shias) can hate a whole sect of people. I cannot get my head around it.
> They hate Saudis, well,they should start a war and get over it. this is getting beyond pathetic now.



Not all Shias share the same pathetic ideology. Before the so called revolution things were fine all over the Muslim world. Shah of Iran also had very good relations with Pakistan. Once these rat brain Ayatollas came to power they started to stick their dirty noses in other Muslim countries. They befriended Hindus over their Muslim neighbour. They are without a doubt the most hypocrite creatures in the world.


----------



## f1000n

Erhabi said:


> Not all Sunnis share the same pathetic ideology. Before the rise of Wahhabism things were fine all over the Muslim world. Once these rat brain Wahabis spreaded their ideology Sunnis started blowing up all over the Muslim countries. The Wahabis befriended Jews/USA over their Muslim neighbours. They are without a doubt the most hypocrite creatures in the world.



I edited that for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## f1000n

Erhabi said:


> No thanks.



The wahabi mind being dirty again as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Erhabi said:


> Not all Shias share the same pathetic ideology. Before the so called revolution things were fine all over the Muslim world. Shah of Iran also had very good relations with Pakistan. Once these rat brain Ayatollas came to power they started to stick their dirty noses in other Muslim countries. They befriended Hindus over their Muslim neighbour. They are without a doubt the most hypocrite creatures in the world.


Still cannot imagine how some people hate other sects so much. You are both Muslims at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Everything Russian propaganda says is a lie.


These guyz are paid actors who are running from jihadis fire to disperse protest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

Syria is to Iraq and Afghanistan , what Laos and Cambodia were to Vietnam ; it's a mess america has created to avoid criticisms over their withdrawal from iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Erhabi said:


> Not all Shias share the same pathetic ideology. Before the so called revolution things were fine all over the Muslim world. Shah of Iran also had very good relations with Pakistan. Once these rat brain Ayatollas came to power they started to stick their dirty noses in other Muslim countries. They befriended Hindus over their Muslim neighbour. They are without a doubt the most hypocrite creatures in the world.



Just a few months after revolution some Muslim countries attacked Iran , for 8 years they bankrolled and supported Saddam hand in hands with Americans .... and now you are lecturing us about Ayatollas sticking their noses in other Muslim countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Full freedom to behad humans just for fun this is what fsa wants in n their freedom democracy movement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> These guyz are paid actors who are running from jihadis fire to disperse protest
> View attachment 353775


I dont see a single person injured not talking about killed.


----------



## Star Expedition

Finally, with great progress, victory in sight。
Syria can be reunified.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I dont see a single person injured not talking about killed.


Earlier you. Claimed don't believe in propaganda news but proest videos came out of eastern aleppo so this also makes possible jihadis kharjis also fired at protest to silence them . Most of those pics of civilians who were dead in Aleppo circulating on net were by jihadis firing since they are masters of liars they blame it on Saa.A also many citizen escaped from jihadis areas to so called brutual SAA area this also makes possibility of their brutual treatment by jihadis but zero civilians escaped from SAA aleppo area to jihadis area


----------



## Serpentine

The infamous "white helmet" frauds had another role play today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800771233235116032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800744834789085184

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Earlier you. Claimed don't believe in propaganda news but proest videos came out of eastern aleppo so this also makes possible jihadis kharjis also fired at protest to silence them . Most of those pics of civilians who were dead in Aleppo circulating on net were by jihadis firing since they are masters of liars they blame it on Saa.A also many citizen escaped from jihadis areas to so called brutual SAA area this also makes possibility of their brutual treatment by jihadis but zero civilians escaped from SAA aleppo area to jihadis area


I said rebels killing 17 protesters is total crap and I was right.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I said rebels killing 17 protesters is total crap and I was right.


84. Civilians were killed in SAA aleppo by jihadis kharjis bombing so jihadis don't mind killing 30 + protestors to suppress them.



500 said:


> I said rebels killing 17 protesters is total crap and I was right.






for jihadis civilians life are just for fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Star Expedition said:


> Finally, with great progress, victory in sight。
> Syria can be reunified.



Syrians wont bow to a alewite dictator again

reunification in Syria is impossible


----------



## Hack-Hook

hussain0216 said:


> Syrians wont bow to a alewite dictator again
> 
> reunification in Syria is impossible


We'll see if its possible or impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> 84. Civilians were killed in SAA aleppo by jihadis kharjis bombing


Western Aleppo is bombed by Assadist Smerch rockets:



























> so jihadis don't mind killing 30 + protestors to suppress them.


----------



## hussain0216

hussain0216 said:


> Syrians wont bow to a alewite dictator again
> 
> reunification in Syria is impossible



Its impossible!
How long do you want Syrians to bow to a alewite dictator?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Ceylal said:


> Assad survived them all and he has Trump joining in the fight as the new sidekick!
> 
> H=full]352996[/ATTACH]


 how can you compare democratic countries who constantly change leaders according to people's will/election with a dictator's familly dynasty whose family has been ruling the country ruthlessly since independence to this day and who has no intention of ever leaving power no matter the cost to his country, since according to him, his familly was born to rule the country?
Baffles me how people can compare the two.
Plus you should remove our former P.M Cameron from the list, since he resigned on his own will despite no pressure or call from him to do so, something that is unheard of in your region. Lol 


500 said:


> Western Aleppo is bombed by Assadist Smerch rockets:
> 
> View attachment 354316
> View attachment 354317
> View attachment 354318
> View attachment 354319
> View attachment 354320
> View attachment 354321
> View attachment 354322


To be honest, all sides have committed atrocities. Only difference is that Assad regime ha committed/killed far more since he has far more means to carry out his killing on a larger scale than the rebels do. plus, being the official government of the country, the leader is obviously more responsible and accountable that non state actors.
That's about it. 



hussain0216 said:


> Its impossible!
> How long do you want Syrians to bow to a alewite dictator?


Oops...You are replying to yourself dude. lol


----------



## Solomon2

*Aleppo – the Aim is to Displace 250,000 People*



ABDULRAHMAN AL-RASHED

Eastern Aleppo is experiencing bleak and tragic days that words and pictures cannot describe. Russian fighter jets are bombing the city, and Assad’s forces and Iran’s militias are attacking the outskirts of it. In addition to this, Hezbollah’s militias have seized control of external supply routes. Five hospitals have been destroyed, the most recent of which was a children’s hospital that was bombed by aircraft using chlorine gas, and there is no longer a place to transfer the thousands of wounded to.

Most of the attacks target parts of the city where there are no fighters. This is because they want to make the tragedy bigger, pressurise the world and displace the rest of the population in the direction of the Turkish border. It is for this reason that they refused requests to let humanitarian aid through, and rejected the proposal made by Turkey and the United Nations to allow the city to manage itself, in addition to refusing any solutions to stop the tragedy. As a result, operations to destruct take place around the clock. One of the female residents of the city said that she resorts to sleeping in order to escape the tragedy.

Despite this, the regime’s Foreign Minister Walid Al-Moallem said “We will not accept the solution that involves the self-government of the city, we will not allow the delivery of aid to the city and we will not leave eastern Aleppo, with its 275,000 residents, to be the hostage of 6,000 terrorists.”

The truth is the opposite of that. Assad’s forces and its allies Iran and Russia are the ones who have taken the population as hostages. They are besieging and attacking the city, destroying houses and targeting hospitals as part of a plan to make Aleppo uninhabitable in addition to eliminating 6,000 Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters.

Nothing is being done to stop the massacre that is taking place in Aleppo except the making of verbal appeals. This is despite the whole world witnessing what is happening. The massacre is a foundation which is paving the way for the next phase of Syria’s “wars” even if the Syrian regime manages to storm the last FSA post and takes possession of it.

We are talking about FSA fighters and not fighters of terrorist groups including Al-Nusra Front. The regime and its allies have deliberately not opposed Al-Nusra Front so that they can use them as a new excuse, as they are doing now, in order to complete the regime’s project to displace people and take control under the pretext of fighting Al-Nusra Front and ISIS terrorists. Since the fighting expanded last year, Assad’s army, Hezbollah’s militias, other extremist Shiite groups and the Russian air force have not been fighting ISIS as they pledged and have consistently declared in their statements.

It is the US-led coalition that is fighting ISIS in Raqqa and other areas where there are clashes with terrorists. It facilitated the task of the Iranian-Assad coalition and strengthened extremist Shiite militias which devoted their time to fighting people in several areas that are mainly Sunni in order to consolidate a sectarian Alawite governance that follows a very small minority. What is happening today is actually crazy, and the implications will be deep and long lasting.

What is the next stage after Assad’s fall? The FSA, which has been the main fighting force against the Assad regime over the last five years and whose views reflect that of most citizens, will become weakened and may split up. Many of its fighters will leave its ranks to join armed, extremist and Islamist groups such as ISIS, Al-Nusra Front and others. Some may wonder what the difference between the FSA and Al-Nusra Front is considering they are all fighting Assad. There is a big difference between the two and that is their goals for fighting.

FSA fighters are Syrians with a patriotic goal; to liberate their land and country from a regime that they disagree with. Al-Nusra Front is mostly made up of Syrians as opposed to ISIS fighters who are mostly foreign. Its goals are religious and it believes that it is fighting disbelievers. It also believes that most people, including Sunni Syrians in their country, are disbelievers and it aspires to establish its extremist caliphate and wage “jihad” around the world.

The massacre that is taking place in Aleppo and in the countrysides of Idlib and Hama today will push thousands of Syrians to join Al-Nusra Front because it is the only remaining team that is prepared to fight the regime. Through Al-Nusra Front, they will be able to take revenge on their former enemies and the whole world. We are not talking about this in order to implore support for the FSA. However, what the Russians, Iranians, Hezbollah and the regime are doing today in terms of sowing sectarian divisions, murdering civilians and systematically displacing people, will not be forgotten.

Eastern Aleppo could fall within days and this may be followed by other cities, but the crisis will widen and double the danger that the region and the world face.

Abdulrahman Al-Rashed
Abdulrahman Al-Rashed is the general manager of Al-Arabiya television. He is also the former editor-in-chief of _Asharq Al-Awsat_, and the leading Arabic weekly magazine _Al-Majalla_. He is also a senior columnist in the daily newspapers _Al-Madina_ and _Al-Bilad_. He has a US post-graduate degree in mass communications, and has been a guest on many TV current affairs programs. He is currently based in Dubai.​


----------



## 925boy

hussain0216 said:


> Syrians wont bow to a alewite dictator again
> 
> reunification in Syria is impossible


I bet Assad has as much support in Syria as Nawaz Sharif does in Pakistan.


----------



## 50cent

Solomon2 said:


> *Aleppo – the Aim is to Displace 250,000 People*
> 
> 
> 
> ABDULRAHMAN AL-RASHED
> 
> Eastern Aleppo is experiencing bleak and tragic days that words and pictures cannot describe. Russian fighter jets are bombing the city, and Assad’s forces and Iran’s militias are attacking the outskirts of it. In addition to this, Hezbollah’s militias have seized control of external supply routes. Five hospitals have been destroyed, the most recent of which was a children’s hospital that was bombed by aircraft using chlorine gas, and there is no longer a place to transfer the thousands of wounded to.
> 
> Most of the attacks target parts of the city where there are no fighters. This is because they want to make the tragedy bigger, pressurise the world and displace the rest of the population in the direction of the Turkish border. It is for this reason that they refused requests to let humanitarian aid through, and rejected the proposal made by Turkey and the United Nations to allow the city to manage itself, in addition to refusing any solutions to stop the tragedy. As a result, operations to destruct take place around the clock. One of the female residents of the city said that she resorts to sleeping in order to escape the tragedy.
> 
> Despite this, the regime’s Foreign Minister Walid Al-Moallem said “We will not accept the solution that involves the self-government of the city, we will not allow the delivery of aid to the city and we will not leave eastern Aleppo, with its 275,000 residents, to be the hostage of 6,000 terrorists.”
> 
> The truth is the opposite of that. Assad’s forces and its allies Iran and Russia are the ones who have taken the population as hostages. They are besieging and attacking the city, destroying houses and targeting hospitals as part of a plan to make Aleppo uninhabitable in addition to eliminating 6,000 Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters.
> 
> Nothing is being done to stop the massacre that is taking place in Aleppo except the making of verbal appeals. This is despite the whole world witnessing what is happening. The massacre is a foundation which is paving the way for the next phase of Syria’s “wars” even if the Syrian regime manages to storm the last FSA post and takes possession of it.
> 
> We are talking about FSA fighters and not fighters of terrorist groups including Al-Nusra Front. The regime and its allies have deliberately not opposed Al-Nusra Front so that they can use them as a new excuse, as they are doing now, in order to complete the regime’s project to displace people and take control under the pretext of fighting Al-Nusra Front and ISIS terrorists. Since the fighting expanded last year, Assad’s army, Hezbollah’s militias, other extremist Shiite groups and the Russian air force have not been fighting ISIS as they pledged and have consistently declared in their statements.
> 
> It is the US-led coalition that is fighting ISIS in Raqqa and other areas where there are clashes with terrorists. It facilitated the task of the Iranian-Assad coalition and strengthened extremist Shiite militias which devoted their time to fighting people in several areas that are mainly Sunni in order to consolidate a sectarian Alawite governance that follows a very small minority. What is happening today is actually crazy, and the implications will be deep and long lasting.
> 
> What is the next stage after Assad’s fall? The FSA, which has been the main fighting force against the Assad regime over the last five years and whose views reflect that of most citizens, will become weakened and may split up. Many of its fighters will leave its ranks to join armed, extremist and Islamist groups such as ISIS, Al-Nusra Front and others. Some may wonder what the difference between the FSA and Al-Nusra Front is considering they are all fighting Assad. There is a big difference between the two and that is their goals for fighting.
> 
> FSA fighters are Syrians with a patriotic goal; to liberate their land and country from a regime that they disagree with. Al-Nusra Front is mostly made up of Syrians as opposed to ISIS fighters who are mostly foreign. Its goals are religious and it believes that it is fighting disbelievers. It also believes that most people, including Sunni Syrians in their country, are disbelievers and it aspires to establish its extremist caliphate and wage “jihad” around the world.
> 
> The massacre that is taking place in Aleppo and in the countrysides of Idlib and Hama today will push thousands of Syrians to join Al-Nusra Front because it is the only remaining team that is prepared to fight the regime. Through Al-Nusra Front, they will be able to take revenge on their former enemies and the whole world. We are not talking about this in order to implore support for the FSA. However, what the Russians, Iranians, Hezbollah and the regime are doing today in terms of sowing sectarian divisions, murdering civilians and systematically displacing people, will not be forgotten.
> 
> Eastern Aleppo could fall within days and this may be followed by other cities, but the crisis will widen and double the danger that the region and the world face.
> 
> Abdulrahman Al-Rashed
> Abdulrahman Al-Rashed is the general manager of Al-Arabiya television. He is also the former editor-in-chief of _Asharq Al-Awsat_, and the leading Arabic weekly magazine _Al-Majalla_. He is also a senior columnist in the daily newspapers _Al-Madina_ and _Al-Bilad_. He has a US post-graduate degree in mass communications, and has been a guest on many TV current affairs programs. He is currently based in Dubai.​


Aim is to liberate eastern aleppo civilians. . medis isn't showing protest against jihadis in aleppo . Wonder why civilians are freeing from jihadis areas to SAA areas .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-usa-strike-idUSKBN13H2A4

An air strike carried out by the United States last week killed Abu Afghan Al-Masri, a "senior al Qaeda leader," near Sarmada, Syria, on Nov. 18, Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook said on Tuesday.

Cook, speaking during a press briefing, told reporters that Al-Masri, an Egyptian, originally joined al Qaeda in Afghanistan and later moved to it's Syrian affiliate.

"He had ties to terrorist groups operating throughout Southwest Asia including groups responsible for attacking U.S. and coalition forces in Afghanistan and those plotting to attack the West," Cook said.

(Reporting by Idrees Ali and Phil Stewart; Editing by Chris Reese)


----------



## Major d1




----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

Syrian Air Force kills
Turkish soldiers in east
Aleppo: report
By Leith Fadel - 24/11/2016  2
TAGS Aleppo Syria Turkey
Previous article
ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 9 ﻣﺴﻠﺤﻴﻦ ﺑﻄﻠﻘﺎﺕ
ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺃﺱ ﻟﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺿﻤﻦ
ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺗﻬﻢ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ
ﺍﺩﻟﺐ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ
Next article
Ejército turco acusa a la
Fuerza Aérea Siria de
matar a 3 de sus
soldados
by Taboola
Notify of
›
gutsystudio
Abu Zina
DAMASCUS, SYRIA (10:20 A.M.) - The Turkish
regime accused the Syrian Air Force of killing
three of their soldiers in the eastern countryside
of the Aleppo Governorate on Thursday.
According to a statement released by the Turkish
Armed Forces, the Syrian Air Force was
conducting airstrikes near the key town of Al-
Bab, when one of their bombs hit Turkish military
positions in the area.
The Syrian Ministry of Defense has not
commented on this matter, despite the
allegations made by Ankara on Thursday.
The Syrian Air Force has been targeting the
islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS)
militants in the Al-Bab Plateau and Deir Hafer
Plains lately; furthermore, they have never had
any confrontation with the Turkish-backed
rebels, so the claim is rather odd.
Al-Masdar News reached out to sources at the
Kuweires Military Airport; however, they were not
available to comment on the matter.


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> how can you compare democratic countries who constantly change leaders according to people's will/election with a dictator's familly dynasty whose family has been ruling the country ruthlessly since independence to this day and who has no intention of ever leaving power no matter the cost to his country, since according to him, his familly was born to rule the country?
> Baffles me how people can compare the two.
> Plus you should remove our former P.M Cameron from the list, since he resigned on his own will despite no pressure or call from him to do so, something that is unheard of in your region. Lol


*
What baffles me is how the west indirectly assists such regimes! There's absolutely no difference between what terrorist organization like Daesh thinks of the ordinary citizens and what regimes like this think of the people. For power they can commit any crime one can possibly imagine.*


----------



## 500

46 Assadists were killed in failed Latakia offensive yesterday:


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-Rex said:


> *What baffles me is how the west indirectly assists such regimes! There's absolutely no difference between what terrorist organization like Daesh thinks of the ordinary citizens and what regimes like this think of the people. For power they can commit any crime one can possibly imagine.*


Well, I believe every world power has their Interests in the Syrian conflict, can't blame them. So I believe the Assad regime hanging on to power will only prolong this conflict for a long time to come. 
Unfortunately, even if dictator Assad was to leave power today(which we all know it's impossible giving how power hungry middle eastern dictators can be), it will still be too late to change much, the conflict will still continue between various sides now vying for power. 
The best outcome would have been to avoid this civil war in the beginning when there was uprisings against his rule around the country, by Assad stepping down for a transitional government or being toppled by the army like the Egyptian army did with dictator Mubarak. This would have prevented the county from falling into total chaos and dividing the military(defections and rebellions) leading to civil war drawing in regional and world powers.

Anyway, now it's too late, the only positive thing here is for countries in the region to draw a good lesson from Syria's experience and avoid such thing in future. Leaders and dictators in the region should know when to give up power or at least even transfer power to others(even if it's to those friendly to them,its still better than having one person staying in power forever until his death). lol Nobody is born to be president/govern for life.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-airstrike-idUSKBN13J0MF

By Tulay Karadeniz | ANKARA

Turkey said a suspected Syrian air strike had killed three of its soldiers overnight, in what appeared to be the first Turkish casualties at the hands of the Damascus government's forces since Ankara launched an incursion into Syria three months ago.

The attack occurred at around 3:30 am during a Turkish-backed Syrian rebel operation in northern Syria, the Turkish military said in a statement on Thursday.

The military said 10 other soldiers were wounded in the air strike that it "assessed to have been carried out by Syrian regime forces", but it gave no details on the exact location.

There was no immediate comment from the Syrian military. But it said in October the presence of Turkish troops on Syrian soil was a "flagrant breach of Syria's sovereignty" and warned it would bring down Turkish warplanes entering its air space.

Security and hospital sources in Turkey earlier blamed Islamic State fighters for the overnight attack and said it was in the al-Bab region. The wounded soldiers were transferred to hospitals in the Turkish border provinces of Kilis and Gaziantep, they said.

NATO member Turkey sent tanks, special forces and jets into Syria on Aug. 24 in support of largely Turkmen and Arab rebels in an offensive dubbed "Euphrates Shield" meant to push Islamic State and Kurdish militia fighters from its border.

President Tayyip Erdogan said last week that the Turkish-backed rebels were close to taking the Syrian city of al-Bab, the last urban stronghold of Islamic State in the northern Aleppo countryside.

Forces allied to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad warned Turkey last month against making any advance toward their positions to the north and east of Aleppo, saying any such move would be met "decisively and with force".

The Turkish-backed rebels have clashed with Syrian government forces before, including in late October, when a suspected Syrian government helicopter bombed their positions near Dabiq, a former Islamic State stronghold.


But Wednesday night's clash was the first time the Turkish military has said its own soldiers were killed by Syrian forces since Euphrates Shield began.

The attack came on the first anniversary of Turkey shooting down a Russian warplane over Syria, which prompted a lengthy diplomatic rift between Moscow and Ankara which only ended in August. Moscow is a major military backer of Assad.

(Additional reporting by Ercan Gurses and Tom Perry in Beirut; Writing by Daren Butler and Humeyra Pamuk; Editing by Nick Tattersall and Gareth Jones)

Reuters / Wednesday, November 23, 2016
A civil defence member runs at a site hit by an airstrike in the rebel held besieged Douma neighborhood of Damascus, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## Hindustani78

17:36
Russian troops in Syria have everything they need to fight terrorism - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## United

*Rusia using latest technology bombs*







*They seek n destroy Hospitals*


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> The infamous "white helmet" frauds had another role play today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800771233235116032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800744834789085184






^^^This bastard is. A active service jihadi kharjis pretending to be a. Civilian killed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 355178
> ^^^This bastard is. A active service jihadi kharjis pretending to be a. Civilian killed



above video might have been shot in Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, I believe every world power has their Interests in the Syrian conflict,


*
Since these world powers are responsible for supporting these thuggish regimes they can be held indirectly responsible for the crimes these regimes commit. Every nation has the right to look after its interest but the way these powers do it in places like Syria makes these powers responsible for the ensuing violence that affects the entire globe.*



mike2000 is back said:


> The best outcome would have been to avoid this civil war in the beginning when there was uprisings against his rule around the country, by Assad stepping down for a transitional government or being toppled by the army like the Egyptian army did with dictator Mubarak. This would have prevented the county from falling into total chaos and dividing the military(defections and rebellions) leading to civil war drawing in regional and world powers.


*
Tell this to the mullahs of Tehran, they'll say that the tragedy has actually saved Syria. This is how insane the bloody assad supporters have been in Syria.*



mike2000 is back said:


> Anyway, now it's too late, the only positive thing here is for countries in the region to draw a good lesson from Syria's experience and avoid such thing in future. Leaders and dictators in the region should know when to give up power or at least even transfer power to others(even if it's to those friendly to them,its still better than having one person staying in power forever until his death). lol Nobody is born to be president/govern for life.


*
Syria has been literally destroyed for one man's hunger for power and he and his supporters have no sense of guilt about it for they have done it for the sake of suckularism that's the world we live in. People are given two options by these champions of suckularism, either suckuarism aka despotic rule or total destruction.*


----------



## Barmaley

SAA continue advancing in E.Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/europ...illed-in-blast-in-syria-official_1953186.html

First Published: Friday, November 25, 2016 - 08:26
District of Columbia: A member of the US military died from his wounds on Thursday after a blast caused by an improvised explosive device in northern Syria, the US military`s central command said.

The man was wounded by the explosion in the vicinity of Ayn Issa, Lieutenant General Stephen Townsend, commander of the US-led coalition fighting the Islamic State group, was quoted as saying in a CENTCOM statement.

"The entire counter-ISIL Coalition sends our condolences to this hero`s family, friends, and teammates," Townsend, using another acronym for the Islamic State.

The victim`s identity was not immediately released. The coalition`s policy is to defer to the relevant national authorities, the statement said.

The death came as Americans celebrate their national holiday of Thanksgiving.

"On this Thanksgiving, please be thankful that there are service members willing to take up the fight to protect our homeland from ISIL`s hateful and brutal ideology," Townsend said.

For more than two years the United States has led a 66-nation coalition using air strikes against the jihadists` positions in Syria and Iraq.

Washington also has deployed special forces in Syria to advise the Arab-Kurdish alliance, the Syrian Democratic Forces, and improve the coalition`s targeting of air strikes.

As many as 300 US special forces personnel may be in Syria.

AFP


----------



## beast89

Sisi supports syrian army http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...s-support-syria-military-161123150315176.html

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...helping-assad-forces/?platform=hootsuite#Sisi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801874995630800896
still waiting for saudi army to liberate Aleppo and beheaders are losing on all fronts lmao @United @chauvunist



United said:


> above video might have been shot in Tehran



White helmets have addressed the video http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38066791 . You forget these are the same people that destroyed their own country for gulfie money. The same idiots that are fighting the kurds instead of liberating Aleppo because Turkey is giving better pay. So why is it hard to believe that such people would lie and cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-Rex said:


> *Syria has been literally destroyed for one man's hunger for power and he and his supporters have no sense of guilt about it for they have done it for the sake of suckularism that's the world we live in. People are given two options by these champions of suckularism, either suckuarism aka despotic rule or total destruction.*


Well , it's not like secularism or extremists Islamism is to blame here. There are secular countries like Turkey who are quite modern and have at least established some sort of democratic values and stable political base/transfer of power, even though ERDOGAN has not been helpful in maintaining this system recently. However Ataturk established a good base from which Turkey prospered(eventhough Turkey's proximity to Europe also helped), its thanks to this that Turkey is still the most advanced and productive country in the middle East(despite having no massive oil and gas reserves like other countries in the region) and even Muslim world. Despite some recent issues the country has been facing. So secularism doesn't justify Dictatorship , neither does it mean a leader shouldn't build his country's institutions and nurture a stable political environment where There can be peaceful transition of power. Religion should always be separate from government/governance, no matter how we look at it. However it doesn't justifies dictatorship. 



T-Rex said:


> *Since these world powers are responsible for supporting these thuggish regimes they can be held indirectly responsible for the crimes these regimes commit. Every nation has the right to look after its interest but the way these powers do it in places like Syria makes these powers responsible for the ensuing violence that affects the entire globe.*


 LOL well, you are wrong, Geo politics has no morality per se. Only national interests trump's everything at the end of the day. These powers can't be blame for following their national interests and furthering their influence in the country/region. That's what sane countries do dude. If a country's leader is foolish enough not to protect his own country's interests or build a strong stable political system with strong institutions(hood foundation) which limits the influence foreign powers can have in manipulating/getting involved in a country for their own interests, then that country can't blame foreign powers for intervening. .



T-Rex said:


> *
> Tell this to the mullahs of Tehran, they'll say that the tragedy has actually saved Syria. This is how insane the bloody assad supporters have been in Syria.*


Lol well, even Iran is merely protecting its own national interests by trying to keep dictator ASSAD in power no matter the cost to the country. I can't blame them, as I said there's no morality in geo politics. Interests comes first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> White helmets have addressed the video http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38066791 . You forget these are the same people that destroyed their own country for gulfie money. The same idiots that are fighting the kurds instead of liberating Aleppo because Turkey is giving better pay. So why is it hard to believe that such people would lie and cheat.


You really hate white helmets because they save people that your maniac Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin are murdering on daily basis.









beast89 said:


> Sisi supports syrian army http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...s-support-syria-military-161123150315176.html
> 
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...helping-assad-forces/?platform=hootsuite#Sisi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801874995630800896
> still waiting for saudi army to liberate Aleppo and beheaders are losing on all fronts lmao @United @chauvunist


Stupid Iranian lies. Everything Iran and Russia propaganda say is a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/fi...ours.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106544&NewsCatID=352

*Five Turkish soldiers have been killed during the Euphrates Shield Operation in northern Syria over the course of 24 hours, bringing to 17 the total number of Turkish casualties in the operation.*

*Three soldiers were killed at the scene of the Syrian regime’s airstrike on Turkey’s military quarter in the north of the country on Nov. 24, while a fourth soldier succumbed to his injuries at a hospital in the southeastern province of Gaziantep.*

Meanwhile, another Turkish soldier was killed in northern Syria in clashes with Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) jihadists, the Turkish Armed Forces said on Nov. 25, in the latest fatality in Ankara’s three month campaign.

*Five members of the Turkish Armed Forces and 25 Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters were also injured during clashes. Four Syrian opposition fighters were killed in the incidents in the area on Nov. 24 and early on Nov. 25, according to the statement.*

*Seventeen Turkish soldiers have been killed since the military began the operation in support of the FSA in northern Syria on Aug. 24.*

The Turkish Air Forces have been conducting consecutive airstrikes in northern Syria following the attack on Turkish military positions by the Syrian regime on Nov. 24.

*Turkish planes have carried out air strikes against seven ISIL targets in the Barakah, Anifah and Abu Hayj regions of northern Syria, targeting two headquarters, three defense positions and an arsenal controlled by ISIL, the military stated. *

The warplanes destroyed a number of buildings belonging to ISIL, according to the military statement, adding that they returned to their bases after successfully completing their missions.

Some 1,500-3,000 FSA fighters, backed by 300-600 Turkish troops moving from the north and west, are less than one kilometer away from al-Bab.

November/25/2016


----------



## OldTwilight

United said:


> *Rusia using latest technology bombs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They seek n destroy Hospitals*


Look like Allepo has even more hospitals than rest of world or else there wouldn't be any remaining hospitals after 5 years of daily bombing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

T-90 tanks in Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802215601825546240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Stupid Iranian lies. Everything Iran and Russia propaganda say is a lie.


Infact whatever you old horse say is propaganda.

https://defence.pk/threads/sisi-backs-syrian-battle-against-terrorists.463185/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Infact whatever you old horse say is propaganda.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/sisi-backs-syrian-battle-against-terrorists.463185/


*مصر تنفي إرسال قوات للقتال إلى جانب القوات الحكومية في سوريا*


http://www.bbc.com/arabic/middleeast-38103146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

OldTwilight said:


> Look like Allepo has even more hospitals than rest of world or else there wouldn't be any remaining hospitals after 5 years of daily bombing ....



1) lakh laanat on u n ur khamshit

2)strange naa u guys have been attacking past 5 yrs and still there are targets on ground either ur coalition is very incompetent or u killing civilians

3)again lakh laanat on u n ur khamshit...khota


----------



## 500

OldTwilight said:


> Look like Allepo has even more hospitals than rest of world or else there wouldn't be any remaining hospitals after 5 years of daily bombing ....


These are improvised hospitals mostly.


----------



## Serpentine

SAA has liberated Hanano housing project in Eastern Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## warfareknow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

WASHINGTON (Nov. 25, 2016) Photo of Senior Chief Scott Dayton. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)
November 25, 2016
http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=97831

Senior Chief Petty Officer Scott Cooper Dayton was serving with Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve.

"We offer our deepest condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of Senior Chief Petty Officer Scott Dayton, who made the ultimate sacrifice on a day we set aside time to give thanks for our freedom and to recognize the men and women who defend that right," said Rear Adm. Brian Brakke, commander, Navy Expeditionary Combat Command.

Dayton obtained the following qualifications during his military career: Enlisted Explosive Ordnance Disposal Warfare Specialist and Enlisted Surface Warfare Specialist.

Dayton died from wounds sustained in an improvised explosive device blast in the vicinity of Ayn Issa in northern Syria, according to a Combined Joint Task Force - Operation Inherent Resolve news release.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/on...yria.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106595&NewsCatID=352

One Turkish soldier was killed and three others were wounded on Nov. 26 in an attack in northern Syria that came after Turkish Armed Forces initiated an offensive against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) targets as part of the ongoing Euphrates Shield operation.

The wounded soldiers along with the body of the killed soldier were brought into Turkey through the Öncüpınar border gate of Turkey in the southeastern province of Kilis. 

November/26/2016


----------



## Serpentine

Areas liberated in Aleppo city in past 2 months:






Today, strategic Masaken Hanano, the largest housing project in the city was liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.M.

Rebels are disintegrating in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

A.M. said:


> Rebels are disintegrating in Aleppo.


yuup.....and i bet @500 is mad...cuz these rebels r gonma loseeee...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> yuup.....and i bet @500 is mad...cuz these rebels r gonma loseeee...


LOL. While Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries are slaughtering kids to take some destroyed neighborhood, USA aka Kurds and Turkey take all oil rich North/West Syria and Euphrates.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOL. While Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries are slaughtering kids to take some destroyed neighborhood, USA aka Kurds and Turkey take all oil rich North/West Syria and Euphrates.




So maybe they should follow Israel's lead and just bulldozer neighborhoods. Speaking of taking things that don't belong to you, what about the Gulan heights?

It's also funny how your stance changes. If Syria takes some villages, or strategic grounds you make sarcastic comments how it 'just empty villages' if the "rebels" Turkey or Kurds do it than you dance like a school girl.

Military you have proven to be militarily inept. I would rather take Aleppo and control a large portion of the population then some wasteland. Aleppo still has economic and military importance. Just as important, parts of it is well fortified, the 1070 projects were a meat grinder for the "rebels". There is a reason they launched two major offensives to try to take it back. The rebels continue to draw forces from other towns to break the Aleppo siege but are only dying. Aleppo is a gift that keeps on giving.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> So maybe they should follow Israel's lead and just bulldozer neighborhoods.


Unlike Assad Israel never bulldozed any neighborhoods.



> Speaking of taking things that don't belong to you, what about the Gulan heights?


Why create offtopic.



> It's also funny how your stance changes. If Syria takes some villages, or strategic grounds you make sarcastic comments how it 'just empty villages' if the "rebels" Turkey or Kurds do it than you dance like a school girl.


I'll show what I mean.

Khamenai aka Putin progress:





US aka Kurd progress:









> Military you have proven to be militarily inept. I would rather take Aleppo and control a large portion of the population then some wasteland. Aleppo still has economic and military importance. Just as important, parts of it is well fortified, the 1070 projects were a meat grinder for the "rebels". There is a reason they launched two major offensives to try to take it back. The rebels continue to draw forces from other towns to break the Aleppo siege but are only dying. Aleppo is a gift that keeps on giving.


All Aleppo industries are destroyed, people who worked there are killed and expelled. As for meat grinder it was for Khamenai thugs. We saw how many of them were killed in human wave attacks on positions they lost.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ical-attack/story-0ar54yV7XVi7RqlOSPY71I.html

Updated: Nov 27, 2016 15:10 IST





A rebel fighter reacts as a landmine, planted by Islamic State (IS) group jihadists, is exploded by his comrades in the village of Tilalayn on the western outskirts of the northern Syrian town of Dabiq, on November 25. (AFP Photo)

Twenty-two pro-Ankara Syrian rebels were hit by a chemical gas attack from Islamic State (IS) jihadists in northern Syria, the Turkish army said on Sunday.

“After a rocket was fired by Daesh (IS), 22 opposition members were observed to have been exposed in their eyes and bodies to chemical gas,” the general staff said in a statement, quoted by the state-run Anadolu news agency.

It said the attack happened in the area of the village of Khaliliya, east of Al Rai in northern Syria.

*Turkish media said that the affected Syrian fighters were brought over the frontier to the Turkish border town of Kilis by teams from Turkey’s AFAD emergencies agency.*

The reports said that the Turkish emergency workers were equipped with special chemical suits to protect themselves. The Syrians were brought to the main hospital in Kilis where they are currently undergoing treatment.

Television pictures showed some of the Syrians being transferred on stretchers to the hospital, with the emergency workers dressed in full-body white protective clothing and gas masks.

The Turkish army is backing the Syrian fighters in an unprecedented incursion aimed at rooting out IS jihadists from the border area and also ensuring there is no Kurdish militia presence.

In a three-month operation, the rebels have so far captured the IS stronghold of Jarabulus, cleared IS from Al Rai and retaken the symbolically important town of Dabiq without much resistance.

With Turkish support, they are now pressing to take Al Bab from the jihadists in an advance that appears to be taking more time and encountering greater opposition.


----------



## Barmaley

The Aleppo will be liberated till the end of this year.





bigger map

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

russian embassy trolling






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802212557868138500

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Jaro Badro and Sukur freed from bad people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

925boy said:


> yuup.....and i bet @500 is mad...cuz these rebels r gonma loseeee...


He's a keyboard warrior who'll deflect this defeat into something different. Complete waste of bandwidth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

A.M. said:


> Rebels are disintegrating in Aleppo.


yuup.....and i bet @500 is mad...cuz these rebels r gonma los


500 said:


> LOL. While Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries are slaughtering kids to take some destroyed neighborhood, USA aka Kurds and Turkey take all oil rich North/West Syria and Euphrates.


Yes u r obsessed with kjameini...that's why he stays steps ahead of you. But the n again, why don't u criticize US and turks for violating ayrias sovereignty? BTW its really weak IMO to shout "kids and women"r dying when u r losing a war.that's why its called war- by definition its nasty and there is collateral damage.u hypocrite u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/france-centre-right-vote-1.3869662

*France to vote for conservative presidential candidate likely to face far-right's Le Pen*

Both candidates are Pro Assad and pro Russia.

The 2 strongest backers of the opposition, America already left, France leaves in the next election. That leaves only regional powers.


----------



## ultron

f1000n said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/france-centre-right-vote-1.3869662
> 
> *France to vote for conservative presidential candidate likely to face far-right's Le Pen*
> 
> Both candidates are Pro Assad and pro Russia.
> 
> The 2 strongest backers of the opposition, America already left, France leaves in the next election. That leaves only regional powers.




No one dares to fight Russia. No one. Not even Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-idUSKBN13M05N

By Daren Butler | ISTANBUL





*A blast ripped through a street in the northern Syrian town of al-Rai on Sunday in what was believed to be an Islamic State suicide bombing, with several deaths reported and security and hospital sources saying 12 wounded, mostly children, were taken to a hospital in nearby Turkey.*

The town of al-Rai, which is 2 km (1 mile) south of Turkey's Kilis border province, is in an area under the control of Turkey-backed rebels and was seized from Islamic State militants in Ankara's "Euphrates Shield" operation launched in August.

Local sources said the explosion was caused by a vehicle-borne bomb which killed several people, according to Turkey's Dogan news agency. The casualty toll could not be confirmed.

*The Turkey-backed rebels have for days been besieging the IS-controlled town of al-Bab, around 30 km south of al-Rai, as part of the three-month-old offensive to drive the jihadists away from the Syrian side of the Turkish border.

Turkey's army earlier said IS militants fired a rocket into the Haliliye area of the same region that caused symptoms of "chemical gas" exposure in 22 Syrian rebels, according to the state-run Anadolu news agency.*

The rebels were transferred to a Turkish hospital on suspicion of chemical poisoning after complaining of constant sickness and severe headaches following the attack, the Hurriyet website reported.

But Anadolu said a subsequent analysis by Turkey's disaster and emergency organization AFAD did not detect chemical materials and the symptoms were regarded as having been caused by a tear gas-like substance.

Turkish jets on Saturday destroyed four Islamic State targets in the Anifah region, and one Turkey-backed Syrian rebel was killed and 14 wounded in clashes, the army said.

On Thursday, three Turkish soldiers were killed in an air strike which the army believed was carried out by the Syrian air force. It happened on the first anniversary of Turkey's downing of a Russian jet over Syria and raised fears of an escalation in the conflict.

Turkey subsequently deployed low-altitude air defense systems with Stinger missiles to the border area, Dogan said.

Rebel fighters gather during their advance towards the Islamic State-held city of al-Bab, northern Syria October 26, 2016. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi 





Rebel fighters gather during their advance towards the Islamic State-held city of al-Bab, northern Syria October 26, 2016. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> LOL. While Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries are slaughtering kids to take some destroyed neighborhood, USA aka Kurds and Turkey take all oil rich North/West Syria and Euphrates.




Syria offshore oil and gas reserves are many times bigger than its land reserves, which btw will be all ours once this war is over, Assad has to pay us back somehow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Syria offshore oil and gas reserves are many times bigger than its land reserves, which btw will be all ours once this war is over, Assad has to pay us back somehow


First of all its only a speculation, there is NOTHING proven yet. Secondly Assad needs HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS to rebuild, chances to find this kind of deposit is virtually zero.


----------



## T-Rex

Project 4202 said:


> Syria offshore oil and gas reserves are many times bigger than its land reserves, which btw will be all ours once this war is over, Assad has to pay us back somehow


*
Yes of course that is the gist of the whole Syrian affair as far as Russia is concerned. Saving humanity from Daesh is a convenient excuse.*


----------



## Blackmoon

Aleppo , All North Part of East Aleppo full control By Syrian Army with Tiger forces suleiman alhalabi pomp captured too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

More than a third of areas held by terror groups in Aleppo liberated in just 3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> First of all its only a speculation, there is NOTHING proven yet. Secondly Assad needs HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS to rebuild, chances to find this kind of deposit is virtually zero.


Sure,for Syria is needed billions for rebuilding ,but for that reason is bank of BRICS.
They will give loan and their companies will rebuild country...new cities will raise,roads,factories,shipyards .
Also,Syria has best coastline in the region what is magnet for tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Tsilihin said:


> Sure,for Syria is needed billions for rebuilding ,but for that reason is bank of BRICS.
> They will give loan and their companies will rebuild country...new cities will raise,roads,factories,shipyards .
> Also,Syria has best coastline in the region what is magnet for tourism.




No money needed. The pyramids and the sphinx and the great wall of China were built using 0 money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/Syrian-Army-seizes-northeast-Aleppo/article16716813.ece

Rebels have seen their territory fall steadily to government control since Russia intervened

Syria’s rebels lost all the northern neighbourhoods of their stronghold in east Aleppo on Monday, as the army made significant advances in its offensive to recapture the entire city.

The regime’s gains have prompted an exodus of desperate civilians, most fleeing to districts held by the government or Kurdish forces, others heading south into areas still under Opposition control.

The rebel losses suggested it would only be a matter of time before all of east Aleppo — held by the opposition since 2012 — is back in government hands.

The loss of the city’s east would be a potentially devastating blow for the rebels, who have seen their territory fall steadily under government control since Russia began an intervention to bolster President Bashar al-Assad in September 2015.

*‘Worst defeat’*

On Monday, government forces seized the Sakhur, Haydariya and Sheikh Khodr districts, while Kurdish fighters took the Sheikh Fares neighbourhood from rebels, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said. “This is their [the rebels’] worst defeat since they seized half the city in 2012,” said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.

The advances left all of northeast Aleppo under government control.

On Sunday night, the Observatory said nearly 10,000 civilians had fled the east, with around 6,000 moving to the Kurdish-held Sheikh Maqsud neighbourhood and 4,000 to government-held west Aleppo.

State television showed footage of families disembarking from the green coaches regularly used to transport civilians and surrendering rebels from territory retaken by the government.

Kurdish officials published a video they said showed civilians crossing a field and arriving in Sheikh Maqsud, where local forces helped people lift baggage over a makeshift berm as they arrived.

Syria’s Kurds are officially aligned with neither the government nor the rebels, but the Opposition views them as effectively allied with the regime in its bid to recapture Aleppo city. — AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Turkey reportedly deployed two ‘Atılgan' medium-low altitude air defence systems near the Syrian border. They probably will be deployed near Al Bab to defend Turkish forces and their allies from further air attacks.


----------



## 500

Tsilihin said:


> Sure,for Syria is needed billions for rebuilding ,but for that reason is bank of BRICS.
> They will give loan and their companies will rebuild country...new cities will raise,roads,factories,shipyards .
> Also,Syria has best coastline in the region what is magnet for tourism.


Russia and Brazil economies are in deep crisis.
No one beside Russia in BRICS gives a damn about Assad and his Alawistan.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad and his Alawistan




reported for political incorrectness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/Syrian-Army-seizes-northeast-Aleppo/article16716813.ece
> 
> Rebels have seen their territory fall steadily to government control since Russia intervened
> 
> Syria’s rebels lost all the northern neighbourhoods of their stronghold in east Aleppo on Monday, as the army made significant advances in its offensive to recapture the entire city.
> 
> The regime’s gains have prompted an exodus of desperate civilians, most fleeing to districts held by the government or Kurdish forces, others heading south into areas still under Opposition control.
> 
> The rebel losses suggested it would only be a matter of time before all of east Aleppo — held by the opposition since 2012 — is back in government hands.
> 
> The loss of the city’s east would be a potentially devastating blow for the rebels, who have seen their territory fall steadily under government control since Russia began an intervention to bolster President Bashar al-Assad in September 2015.
> 
> *‘Worst defeat’*
> 
> On Monday, government forces seized the Sakhur, Haydariya and Sheikh Khodr districts, while Kurdish fighters took the Sheikh Fares neighbourhood from rebels, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said. “This is their [the rebels’] worst defeat since they seized half the city in 2012,” said Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman.
> 
> The advances left all of northeast Aleppo under government control.
> 
> On Sunday night, the Observatory said nearly 10,000 civilians had fled the east, with around 6,000 moving to the Kurdish-held Sheikh Maqsud neighbourhood and 4,000 to government-held west Aleppo.
> 
> State television showed footage of families disembarking from the green coaches regularly used to transport civilians and surrendering rebels from territory retaken by the government.
> 
> Kurdish officials published a video they said showed civilians crossing a field and arriving in Sheikh Maqsud, where local forces helped people lift baggage over a makeshift berm as they arrived.
> 
> Syria’s Kurds are officially aligned with neither the government nor the rebels, but the Opposition views them as effectively allied with the regime in its bid to recapture Aleppo city. — AFP


Seems the Kurds are the biggest winners in this war. Interesting, let's see how things will play out. 



Hindustani78 said:


> Turkey reportedly deployed two ‘Atılgan' medium-low altitude air defence systems near the Syrian border. They probably will be deployed near Al Bab to defend Turkish forces and their allies from further air attacks.


Lol the Syrian government will still target the if needed. They know they have Russia's backing vocals and Turkey won't care attack them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

ultron said:


> No money needed. The pyramids and the sphinx and the great wall of China were built using 0 money.


In this modern world, most peoples are born in loan and die in loan.
Loan is crucial for controlling and regulation in one society.
For that reason banks are deadly weapon.



500 said:


> Russia and Brazil economies are in deep crisis.
> No one beside Russia in BRICS gives a damn about Assad and his Alawistan.


You see one side of coins,other side is covered.
I don't believe in accidents,because many indications speak that everything is well planned.
we can talk and write about some happenings in near future and ....maybe we will hit the score )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DayDreamerz

Why are you calling it civil WAR not ready to announce IT syria is attacked by shias ,chews ,hindus or in fact what shall i call them was discovered in W W 2 ,, IN hitlers camps ,,, you made them in 80s how many times before in the history who knows other then APP loG ,, how else can you make a trainned tommando SPEAK ,,,, they just captured a chew in a church as a father ,,,, it is a result of NAZIISAM talks in USA ,, Hitler was right or wrong ,, THE INSIDE NEWS ,,,, japans earth quake reported yet or it is also hidden ?? the latest 1 ,, firstly it was a reactor ,, their ,, i cant remember the citys name exactly humashema i suppose ??? like these all NEWS ,,, i mean naziisam in usa jews are caught their dismentaling the history too DO NOT KNOW WHAT ELSE they are doing their ,,,, THEIR WILL BE SOME FACTORIES THEIR ,,making all these tappus (human covers ) etc etc etc possible for these shits ,,, race of coachroaches till donkeys ,,, if you want try you can not get the truth out ,,, is this a joke or true ,,, they use insects animals AND for their ss demands ,,, human voice they have some thing in throat ,,, this is eye witness so can not say this is not any thing seen a doctor sb of your taking it out with a hook of finger saying ohh buddies what operation is needed ,,, this is how the human voice comes out of what ever is in the tappu or ( human cover ) of shias open or hidden are ,,of hobbits ladies they will insist and so is guys if they still like to insist ,,, otherwise seen with eyes their teeth coming out to show after their was no teeth ,, in a second the real shit brain got me on machine ,,, saying oh were is her and his teeth ??? seen so many times 2-3 tappus at a time of same person WHAT ELSE CAN I CALL THEM ,, so witch one tappu or human cover as u STATED ON FB is zardari IN if you can TELL without making a CAMP (affraid you want call me their ) tu bhi to aaa jaa ,,,,


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803281074277195776 just let it go bro, Aleppo is finished @United


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802959208899551232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72




----------



## T-Rex

*Turkish Air Force kills 11 Daesh terrorists in Aleppo*
Turkish Special Forces' soldier also martyred in northern Syria, military says

home > Turkey, todays headlines, middle east 29.11.2016






*ANKARA*

Turkish Air Force killed 11 terrorists in airstrikes carried out on four shelters used by Daesh in Syria’s western Aleppo city on Monday, the military announced on Tuesday.

The airstrikes targeted the Baratah, Dana and Zarzur regions as part of Turkey’s Operation Euphrates Shield that began in late August to clear Syria's northern border area of terrorists, it said in a statement.

Two Daesh vehicles were also targeted by armed drones in the region.

Separately, Turkish Special Forces' Sgt. 1st Class Halit Topuz, who was wounded during a clash in northern Syria later succumbed to his injures in Turkey's southeastern Gazitantep province Tuesday, the statement added.

Reporting by Sarp Ozer, Sinan Uslu;Writing by Didar Yusra Dilbura Oz

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-air-force-kills-11-daesh-terrorists-in-aleppo/695296


----------



## ejaz007

*How much longer can east Aleppo hold out?*
*With hospitals destroyed, winter weather setting in and food running low, people in east Aleppo are running out of time.*
Dylan Collins & 

Hamza Abduljabbar's gnarled hands wipe the dust off the dashboard of his white Isuzu minibus.

Back hunched from decades sitting behind the wheel, Abduljabbar still wakes up each morning at 6am to check on his vehicle - the windows of which have long since been blown out by nearby air strikes - when his rounds of east Aleppo's Fardous neighbourhood would normally have begun.

"Everything is dusty these days. The bombing never stops," he says. "Anyway, there's no fuel, so the car just sits here." Five years of war and five months of siege have aged the 45-year-old father of three well beyond his years. He hasn't worked in months.


Government forces, backed by Russian air power and allied militias, began a new push last week to take control of the whole of Syria's second city, the latest offensive in the uprising-turned-war that has killed more than 400,000 people and forced nearly five million Syrians out of the country in search of safety.

The renewed bombing campaign has killed more than 400 civilians and allowed the government to take over the strategic Hanano housing district - which could effectively enable government troops to split the rebel-held east in two.

"The rebels have failed to break the siege and are losing territory, and the international community has failed to send in supplies or aid," said Abduljabbar. "My family and I are surviving day to day here under the barrel bombs and the planes. There’s nowhere else to go."

The situation in the besieged, rebel-held neighbourhoods of east Aleppo has "gone from terrible to terrifying to now barely survivable by human beings", UN humanitarian chief Stephen O'Brien told the UN Security Council during his monthly briefing earlier this week.

Food rations pre-positioned in the city by the World Food Programme before UN access was cut off in July ran out on November 13, and aid workers have said that people in the city's east are "just days" away from starvation. 

My family and I are surviving day to day here under the barrel bombs and the planes. There’s nowhere else to go.

Hamza Abduljabbar, east Aleppo resident

Food in local markets is scarce and prices have skyrocketed. Fuel and cooking gas are hard to come by in most areas. "There's no flour, no bread. Most of the bakeries have been destroyed and those that still stand are closed because there isn't any supplies," said Samah al-Ahmad.

The 32-year-old mother of four says that the only time she leaves her home in al-Ansari area is to scavenge for basics such as sugar and powdered milk.

Essentials such as salt, which three weeks ago cost 76 cents a kilo, now cost nearly $10 a kilo. The price of one kilo of sugar has jumped to well over $13. Baby formula, nearly impossible to find these days, is about $10 a package. Just three weeks ago the same package cost less than $2. One kilo of meat - a rare commodity - is upwards of $40.

All of the appliances in Samah's home have been piled into a corner. There hasn’t been any electricity for months and every household chore is done by hand. "The latest bombing has been particularly cruel," said Samah. "There is no safe place here any more."

Samah's husband, injured in an air strike last month, is bedridden. "I can't go to the hospital to get medicine because most have been destroyed … Those that still function lack some of the most basic medicines.”

There are no fully functioning hospitals in east Aleppo. The last operating medical facility was partially destroyed by an air strike on November 19, leaving up to 275,000 people without access to surgery or specialised care.

The 30 doctors who remain in the city operate in underground facilities and are running low on even the most basic of supplies - including antibiotics, IV fluids and blood bags.

"They are rationing basic supplies … If someone comes in for emergency care after a bombing and [the doctors] fear that more serious patients might soon be arriving, they might hold off on using anesthesia and save it for a patient who is in greater need,” says Elise Baker, a Syria researcher with Physicians for Human Rights.





'Everything is dusty these days. The bombing never stops,' Abduljabbar says [Reuters]
As supplies continue to dwindle, doctors have reportedly begun using half-doses of antibiotics in an effort to conserve what little resources they have left.

The government blockade on the city's rebel-controlled eastern neighbourhoods, in place since July, has forced doctors to "cut corners that just shouldn't be cut", says Baker, the effects of which could have lasting implications.

"We've heard anecdotally that people are developing resistance to antibiotics … using half-doses increases antibiotic resistance, which is a problem that will extend well beyond the end of the conflict."

As food and fuel quickly run out and winter weather sets in, Abduljabbar believes it's only a matter of time before Aleppo becomes Syria's next Daraya.

"There will be a solution in the regime’s favour and the city will be under the regime’s rule whether the rebels want it or not. But it won’t be easy," he says

READ MORE: I live in Aleppo, under siege

Government forces and members of Lebanon's Hezbollah armed group surrounded and blockaded Daraya, the rebel-held Damascus suburb, for four years until August when, due to increasing pressure on the ground - only one UN aid shipment had been let in since the beginning of the siege - rebel fighters agreed to give up their heavy weapons and be transferred to the opposition-held province of Idlib. 

But while the government and its allies certainly have the upper hand in Aleppo, according to Sam Heller, Syria analyst and fellow with The Century Foundation, it's not clear what the endgame will look like just yet. 

"The regime will not accept a partially autonomous opposition zone in half of the city, and so it's pushing for a conclusive victory. But the bussing evacuations that have taken place elsewhere have only been arranged on a much smaller scale, and in areas that were already mostly subdued militarily," says Heller.

The UN estimates that there are nearly 8,000 rebel fighters in besieged east Aleppo, 900 of whom are members of Jabhat Fateh al-Sham - the al-Qaeda-affiliated group formerly known as al-Nusra Front. 

"Nothing like this has happened in an area of the size and complexity of east Aleppo, and, with multiple major armed factions inside, it seems unlikely any deal will be coordinated easily or smoothly." 

By the time the Daraya deal took place in August, the suburb's population - once nearly a quarter of a million - was down to 8,000 people. There were only 800 rebel fighters. 





It's not clear what the endgame in east Aleppo will look like just yet [Reuters]
Both the Syrian government and its Russian and Iranian backers understand that waging an assault on an urban area the size of east Aleppo will be a long and bloody battle, according to Yezid Sayigh, a senior associate at the Carnegie Middle East Center. "It took them years to take Daraya," says Sayigh. "East Aleppo is far bigger and far more difficult an area to take."

"They're going to focus on siege tactics to basically engineer a political deal in which the opposition agrees to surrender some of its heavy weapons, while certain categories of fighters are allowed safe passage to other rebel-controlled areas."

With two months to go before US President Barack Obama hands over the reins to President-elect Donald Trump - and even then, there is a high likelihood that Trump's Syria policy will play even more into the hands of Assad and Putin than Obama's - Russia and Assad "aren't pressed for time".

"Why would they take high risks or risk high casualties?" asks Sayigh, if starve-or-surrender policies have already proved successful in places such as Daraya and Moadamiya. 

Humanitarian corridors unilaterally declared open by Russia over the summer saw few people leave Aleppo's besieged east. Damascus and Moscow blamed the rebels for "holding civilians hostage", while rebels and civilians in east Aleppo said the safe routes weren't actually all that safe. 

"If there was a real desire by people to leave, more people would have crossed by now," says Sayigh. "People may still be able to hold out for a while."

Earlier this week, families attempting to escape form east Aleppo via the Kurdish-controlled neighbourhood of Sheikh Maqsoud were forced back by gun fire. 

Syria's war: 'There's no food in Aleppo's shops or markets'


Whether it is by siege-and-starvation or military might, the loss of east Aleppo will come at a "terrible human cost", according to Heller. But it will also be "a major symbolic defeat for the Syrian opposition".

"A Syrian opposition that had lost its foothold in the country's largest city will become a mostly rural insurgency, contesting Syria’s periphery instead of its main population centres and loci of control. But that’s pretty well where we are anyway. So the question is what's next."

Sitting in her first-storey apartment under a blanket to protect herself from the cold, Samah, frail and anxious, believes that the fall of east Aleppo is only a matter of time. 

"The international community is witnessing massacre after massacre … the rebels are losing neighbourhoods … it's only a matter of time before the regime takes the east," she says.

Whether it is cleaning the house or fetching water from a mosque down the street, she works from the moment she wakes until the moment she goes to sleeps to keep herself from thinking. She is worn to the bone. She is exhausted. 

"In the meantime though, we'll continue to suffer. It really doesn't matter any more to me [who controls the area] as long as I can get food for my family and have a safe place to live. As long as the fear and the horror end."

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/11/longer-east-aleppo-hold-161123200320557.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, November 28, 2016
A bomb hangs on a parachute while falling over the rebel-held besieged al-Qaterji neighbourhood of Aleppo, Syria. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail


----------



## 50cent

Notice its speed jihadis kharjis got a nice time to escape[/QUOTE]


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803353080540626945










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803492012146233345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802984196532600832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803471993009885184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803483942628237313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803580073722818561
https://twitter.com/Syria_Protector/status/803554444281606144

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

*Turkish army is in Syria to end rule of cruel Assad: Erdogan*






Time was that Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan dedicated large parts of his speeches to condemning Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad for atrocities against his people, calling for his ouster and urging greater support for the rebels fighting him.

Now, as Syrian government forces capture swathes of eastern Aleppo, threatening to crush the opposition in its most important urban stronghold, Assad and the battle for what was once Syria’s biggest city get little more than a passing mention.

NATO member Turkey has been one of the main backers of Syria’s rebels since early in the near six-year war.

But rapprochement with Russia, one of Assad’s main allies, frustration with U.S. policy, and an overriding concern about securing its borders against Kurdish militia fighters and Islamic State have seen Ankara scale back its ambitions.

“At the moment, Turkey’s foreign policy in Syria is hostage to Russia. Russia controls the air space and Turkish soldiers are 30 km inside Syria,” said Behlul Ozkan, assistant professor of international relations at Marmara University in Istanbul.

“Turkey needs to be in agreement with Russia on every step it takes in Syria,” he said, or Turkish troops would be exposed.

In a speech on Tuesday, Erdogan condemned what he said was the failure of the United Nations in Syria and cast Turkey’s incursion in August, when it sent tanks, fighter jets and special forces over the border, as an act of exasperation.

“Close to one million people died in Syria, and they continue dying. Where is the U.N.? What are they doing? We kept saying ‘patience, patience, patience’ but could not take it anymore and entered Syria,” Erdogan said.

“We are there to bring justice. We are there to end the rule of the cruel Assad, who has been spreading state terror.”

But Turkey’s “Operation Euphrates Shield” was not about battling Assad. It aims to sweep Islamic State from a roughly 90-km (56-mile) strip of the Syrian border and prevent Kurdish militia groups from seizing territory in their wake.

Tuesday was the first time in almost a month that Erdogan had mentioned Assad by name in a major public address, according to a review of his recent speeches published on the presidency website. He made no direct reference to events in Aleppo.

A senior official from one of the Turkmen rebel brigades backed by Turkey said some 60 percent of Turkmen fighters pulled out of Aleppo in August to take part in Euphrates Shield, withdrawing from front lines against Assad’s forces.

“Of course that withdrawal had an impact. If those groups had stayed, perhaps Aleppo could have resisted more,” said the official from the Muntasir Billah Brigade, although he doubted it would have changed the course of the battle.

“They did not have much of a chance as their weapons are limited – machine guns and Kalashnikovs – while the regime and Russians have used everything from barrel bombs to warplanes,” he told a foreign media agency from the Turkish border town of Gaziantep, a rear base for some of Syria’s rebel forces.

*RUSSIAN RAPPROCHEMENT*

Russia has been helping forces loyal to Assad try to take back full control of Aleppo by providing training, equipment, advice and intermittent air support.

Just over a year ago, Turkey shot down a Russian fighter jet over Syria, prompting a breakdown in ties that was only resolved in August after Russian President Vladimir Putin hosted Erdogan in St Petersburg.

The rapprochement has not changed Ankara’s position that Assad must go to restore peace in Syria, Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Numan Kurtulmus told foreign media on Saturday.

But Erdogan has spoken with Putin at least twice over the past week, agreeing to try to resolve the humanitarian crisis in Aleppo and “coordinate efforts against international terrorism”, officials in his office have said.

Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu also made a surprise visit to regional rival Iran, another key Assad ally, at the weekend, discussing cooperation in Syria with President Hassan Rouhani.

“The government does continue to criticise the brutal targeting of Aleppo by Assad and his allies, Russia and Iran, but it has seen that the rhetoric does not have much influence,” said Can Acun, a researcher at the SETA think-tank in Ankara.

“It is trying to achieve results through shuttle diplomacy with Iran and Russia through its bilateral ties but so far there haven’t been any meaningful positive results,” he said, adding that the international community was “turning a blind eye”.

“Turkey does not have much of a capacity in the current equation to get results on its own.”

The level of continued support from the rebels’ other backers, including the United States and Gulf, is uncertain.

President-elect Donald Trump has signalled opposition to U.S. support for the rebels, indicating he could abandon them to focus on fighting Islamic State.

Qatar’s foreign minister told foreign media this week Doha would continue to arm them even if Trump ends U.S. backing, but would not on its own supply the shoulder-fired missiles they want to defend against Syrian and Russian warplanes.

For its part, Turkey’s focus is squarely on ensuring that the Turkmen and Arab rebels it backs secure the 90 km strip of territory south of its border and prevent Kurdish militias from joining up cantons they already control on either side. Ankara fears such a move would stoke Kurdish separatism at home.

Their immediate challenge is securing al-Bab, an Islamic State-held city northeast of Aleppo which Kurdish-led fighters are racing to take, and which lies close to the front lines of Assad’s allies.

Turkish-backed forces have made rapid gains since August, but largely through less heavily populated areas. Urban warfare around al-Bab is already taking a heavier toll. Five Turkish soldiers have been killed in the past week alone, three of them in a suspected Syrian government air strike.

“Right now the question is whether Russia will allow Turkey to seize al-Bab,” said the Muntasir Billah Brigade official.

“There’s a political equation here. It’s not about whether Turkey has enough tanks, soldiers and weapons, but whether there’s any room for such a move from Turkey in the equation.”

*TWO SOLDIERS IN NORTHERN SYRIA MISSING*

The Turkish military said it lost contact on Tuesday with two of its soldiers deployed in northern Syria, although it stopped short of confirming an Islamic State claim that the militant group had kidnapped a pair of Turkish soldiers.

The army said that contact was lost at around 3:30 p.m. local time (1230 GMT). It did not give any further details.

Islamic State’s Amaq news agency earlier said that Islamic State fighters had captured two Turkish soldiers near a village west of al-Bab in the Aleppo countryside.

Turkey launched an incursion into northern Syria in August, sending tanks, fighter jets and special forces over the border. It aims to sweep Islamic State from a roughly 90-km (56-mile) strip of the Syrian border and prevent Kurdish militia groups from seizing territory in their wake.

Islamic State is believed to have kidnapped a Turkish soldier near Turkey’s border with Syria in the summer of 2015. His whereabouts are still unknown.


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803353080540626945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803492012146233345
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802984196532600832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803471993009885184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803483942628237313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803580073722818561
> https://twitter.com/Syria_Protector/status/803554444281606144


Media never shows us reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai terrorists committed another mass murder in Aleppo:

* المشاهد الأولى من مجزرة حي جب القبة التي خلفت 45 شهيداً جراء قصف الطيران الحربي على مدينة حلب *


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai terrorists committed another mass murder in Aleppo:
> 
> * المشاهد الأولى من مجزرة حي جب القبة التي خلفت 45 شهيداً جراء قصف الطيران الحربي على مدينة حلب *


*
More evidence is needed.*


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803492141662142464 you won't see reality of aleppo in media. 647 rebels surrendered today to Saa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, November 29, 2016
A Syrian government soldier gestures a v-sign under the Syrian national flag near a general view of eastern Aleppo after they took control of al-Sakhour neigbourhood in Aleppo, Syria in this handout picture provided by SANA on November 28, 2016. SANA/Handout via REUTERS


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/2-...tion.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106725&NewsCatID=352

Connection with two soldiers deployed in Syria as part of the ongoing Euphrates Shield Operation has been lost, the Turkish Armed Forces announced late on Nov. 29, while the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), which Turkish forces are combatting in northern Syria, claimed responsibility for the abduction of the two soldiers.
The military stated that contact with the soldiers was lost at around 3:30 p.m. on Nov. 29. 
It also added that search works to find the missing soldiers were ongoing.

Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım was informed of the situation by Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar, private broadcaster CNN Türk reported.

ISIL’s Amaq News Agency said its fighters had captured two Turkish soldiers near the al-Dana village northwest of al-Bab in northern Syria.

Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebels are fighting ISIL near al-Bab with the aim to liberate the city from jihadists. 

The army statement made no mention of where the soldiers went missing or of a possible kidnapping. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based monitoring group, also reported the incident as taking place in al-Dana but made no mention of ISIL.

On Aug. 24, the Turkish Armed Forces launched an operation in Syria, the Euphrates Shield operation, with FSA fighters to clear the country’s southern border of both ISIL and Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces, which Ankara considers as a terrorist group linked to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

Meanwhile, five Turkish soldiers were wounded in clashes against ISIL near al-Bab as part of the Euphrates Shield Operation on Nov. 30, state-run Anadolu Agency reported. 

The soldiers were hospitalized in the southeatern provinces of Gaziantep and Kilis after being brought to the cities by choppers.

November/29/2016


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, November 30, 2016
Syrians who have been evacuated from eastern Aleppo, reach out for Russian food aid in government-controlled Jibreen area in Aleppo, Syria. The text on the bag, which shows the Syrian and Russian national flags, reads in Arabic: "Russia is with you". REUTERS/Omar Sanadiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/36...stry.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106782&NewsCatID=509
Turkish authorities detained a total of 365 suspected Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants and arrested 131 in November 2016, the Interior Ministry stated on Dec. 1. 

The arrests and detentions took place in 12 provinces across the country, including Ankara and Istanbul, the ministry added. 

Turkey has suffered a number of attacks by the jihadist group, including a suicide bomb attack targeting a peace rally in front of Ankara’s main train station in Oct. 10, 2015, which killed more than 100 people, marking the bloodiest terror attack in the country’s history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA




----------



## Serpentine

Zakyah and Khan al-Sheikh fully liberated after militants gave up their heavy weapons and went to terrorists' safe haven aka Idleb. Thus, all of western Ghouta (countryside) of Damascus is now fully liberated. SAA's sole concentration will now be Eastern Ghouta, as many of soldiers now don't have to be busy in other fronts.






Some of the heavy weapons that militants surrendered to SAA before leaving:






----------------------------------

Liberated parts of Aleppo in past 2 weeks ( Sheikh Saeed in southern Aleppo was taken by SAA for few hours but terrorists captured most of it again in a heavy conterattack, so it shouldn't be purple). Operation will continue steadily untill full eradication of the virus from all parts of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> Zakyah and Khan al-Sheikh fully liberated after militants gave up their heavy weapons and went to terrorists' safe haven aka Idleb. Thus, all of western Ghouta (countryside) of Damascus is now fully liberated. SAA's sole concentration will now be Eastern Ghouta, as many of soldiers now don't have to be busy in other fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the heavy weapons that militants surrendered to SAA before leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Liberated parts of Aleppo in past 2 weeks ( Sheikh Saeed in southern Aleppo was taken by SAA for few hours but terrorists captured most of it again in a heavy conterattack, so it shouldn't be purple). Operation will continue steadily untill full eradication of the virus from all parts of the city.





I was about to post the same thing.


The farmers with pitchforks handed in 20 pieces of heavy armor. Prior to that we have seen dozens of videos of those farmers showing off their tanks and APCs.

There is one particular member here, he may or may not be from Israel, that was claiming the farmers with pitchforks were lightly armed and much like his farmer friends, he is nowhere to be seen now.



Aleppo will be liberated any week now which is a shock. I don't think anyone expected the offensive to be this swift or effective. It looks like the remaining territory held by the "rebels" is being split in two with attacks from north and south. Simply put the terrorists have too many fronts to defend and whatever they are left defending is not well fortified for the reason being, they did not expect to be defending central Aleppo. All of the strong defenses was in the outer city and those lines collapsed. Moreover, much of the heavy armor and fighters are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *More evidence is needed.*


Just google that Arabic title. Too graphic video to post.



ptldM3 said:


> I was about to post the same thing.
> 
> 
> The farmers with pitchforks handed in 20 pieces of heavy armor. Prior to that we have seen dozens of videos of those farmers showing off their tanks and APCs.
> 
> There is one particular member here, he may or may not be from Israel, that was claiming the farmers with pitchforks were lightly armed and much like his farmer friends, he is nowhere to be seen now.
> 
> 
> 
> Aleppo will be liberated any week now which is a shock. I don't think anyone expected the offensive to be this swift or effective. It looks like the remaining territory held by the "rebels" is being split in two with attacks from north and south. Simply put the terrorists have too many fronts to defend and whatever they are left defending is not well fortified for the reason being, they did not expect to be defending central Aleppo. All of the strong defenses was in the outer city and those lines collapsed. Moreover, much of the heavy armor and fighters are gone.


You cant calm down that I was totally right about ur "aircraft carrier"? How many times u called me names about it?

As for Khan ahs Sheikh:

1) First of all tell ur Khamenaist friend, that ethnic cleansing and liberation are two different things.
2) The actual number of armor is 2 Shilkas and 1 T-55 with destroyed sights. Both our of ammo and very poor condition.

Thats basically proves my point. I served in armor unit and I know that tank without constant proper maintenance, ammo supplies, trained crews (including at least company level drills) is nothing but piece of metal.

P.S. Instead developing ur economy and ur Khamenaist friends are spending billions upon billions to kill and ethnically cleanse some poor peasants thousand miles from ur borders. You learned nothing from Afghanistan.


----------



## 925boy

wtf is up with Turkey and ISIS? I thought ISIS was Turkey's wife? now they are on bad terms? 

@500 - genocidal khameini right? hmm...but how come we all associate Israel with genociding palestinians? the nerve and balls you have. you are a super hypocrite...still. ur gonna go offline on this thread when Israel, Turkey, Qater, KSA supported rebels lose the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-denmark-idUSKBN13R0WA
Fri Dec 2, 2016 | 4:46am EST
Denmark will withdraw its seven F-16 fighter jets from military operations in Syria and Iraq, broadcaster TV2 reported on Friday.

The move comes after a U.S. military investigation this week said Danish war planes were involved in a Sept. 17 coalition air strike, where a series of "unintentional human errors" killed fighters aligned with the Syrian government instead of the targeted Islamic State militants.

NATO member Denmark is part of the U.S.-led operation "Inherent Resolve" against Islamic State, which has declared a caliphate in parts of Iraq and Syria.

The decision to withdraw the jets was taken by newly appointed foreign minister Anders Samuelsen of the Liberal Alliance party and defense minister Claus Hjort Frederiksen of The Liberals, TV2 said.

(Reporting by Jacob Gronholt-Pedersen; Editing by Andrew Heavens)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=8&id=718783

MOSCOW. Dec 2 (Interfax) - As many as 3,193 civilians exited the besieged districts in the eastern part of the Syrian city of Aleppo in the past day, the Russian center for reconciliation of the opposing sides in Syria said on Thursday.


A total of "3,193 civilians, including 1,587 children, left the besieged districts in the eastern part of the city of Aleppo with the assistance of the Russian center for reconciliation of the opposing sides in the past 24-hour period," the center said in a report, which was published on the Russian Defense Ministry's website.


Militants conducted 36 strikes in the past day, the center said.

The heaviest shelling was recorded in the Aleppo province, which saw 20 strikes. Units of the Free Syrian Army fired Hellfire multiple-launch rocket systems and mortars on the neighborhoods of al-Bayada and Hai al-Antari in the city of Aleppo. 

"The terrorist groups Jabhat Fateh al-Sham [Jabhat al-Nusra) and ISIL [Islamic State] used multiple-launch rocket systems, cannon artillery, mortars, hand-held anti-tank grenade launchers and small arms against the populated locality of Shurfa in the Aleppo province, as well as the neighborhoods of Binyamin, Sheikh Saeed, '1070', '3000', Aqul, Amri, Dahiyat al-Assad and Jamaiyah Faht," the Russian center said.

A humanitarian mission was also carried out in Aleppo's Hananu-3 neighborhood and the al-Mahalej refugee camp in the Aleppo province. Around six tonnes of relief supplies were distributed among civilians.

Truce agreements were signed with representatives of five populated localities of the Latakia province in the past day, bringing the overall number of populated areas engaged in the Syrian reconciliation process to 1,012, the center said.

The Russian Supreme Court designated ISIL a terrorist organization and banned its activity in Russia's territory.

Jabhat al-Nusra (Jabhat Fateh al-Sham) is a terrorist organization, also outlawed in Russia.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> wtf is up with Turkey and ISIS? I thought ISIS was Turkey's wife? now they are on bad terms?


So lying Russian Assad propaganda turned to be a lying Assad Russian propaganda. But some people with low IQ still dont get it.



> @500 - genocidal khameini right? hmm...but how come we all associate Israel with genociding palestinians? the nerve and balls you have. you are a super hypocrite...still. ur gonna go offline on this thread when Israel, Turkey, Qater, KSA supported rebels lose the game.


What u are babbling? Since intifada started 30 years ago, Palestinian population more than doubled. Life expectancy grew.

In Syria population has dropped by over 4 million
10 million became refugees
over million dead (including indirect deaths)
life expectancy dropped by 20 years
Hundreds destroyed and ethnically cleansed towns and villages.
Mass torture.
daily indiscriminate bombing.
Starvation policies.
Gassing


----------



## Metanoia

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804649596517543936

Extremely graphic: Civilians from eastern #Aleppo reached to the government controlled areas on Naqqareen and will be moved to collective shelters in Jibreen

#EvilSyrianRegime

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1018366/middle-east

ALEPPO/BEIRUT/GENEVA: Hundreds of elite Syrian troops moved into east Aleppo on Thursday, even as the opposition fighters have geared up to form a new military alliance to better organize the defense of parts of the city they control from a ferocious assault by the government and its allies, officials in two of the insurgent groups said on Thursday.

The offensive, backed by artillery, has spurred an exodus of tens of thousands of residents from the rebel-held east.
The relentless barrage has left Aleppo’s streets strewn with the bodies of men, women and children, many lying next to the suitcases they had packed to escape.

Steady artillery fire could again be heard pounding rebel areas early on Thursday, with heavy rainfall adding to the misery.

The assault has seen President Bashar Assad’s forces make significant gains in the last week.

After overrunning the city’s northeast, they were in control of 40 percent of the territory once held by opposition forces in Aleppo, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.
“The regime is tightening the noose on the remaining section of east Aleppo under rebel control,” Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman told AFP.
He said hundreds of fighters from the elite Republican Guard and Fourth Division arrived in Aleppo on Thursday “in preparation for street battles” in the densely populated southeast.
“They are moving in on the ground, but they are afraid of ambushes because of the density of both residents and fighters,” he said.

The violence in Aleppo has sparked widespread outrage at the regime, but also at its steadfast supporter Moscow.
Humanitarian corridors

UN special envoy Staffan de Mistura ‘s humanitarian adviser Jan Egeland told reporters. He said those figures were likely to have risen on Thursday.

Syria and Russia have declined the UN’s request for a pause in the fighting to evacuate 400 sick and wounded in need of immediate treatment, but Russia wants to discuss the idea of setting up four humanitarian corridors, he said.
“A humanitarian corridor can work if all the armed actors respect it,” Egeland said.

The UN has food for 150,000 people ready in western Aleppo but it still cannot reach roughly 200,000 who remain in the enclave, where food stocks have run out and surgery is being done in basements without anaesthetic, he said.
The United Nations is scaling up its presence in western Aleppo to help with the aid effort but also to monitor the treatment of people fleeing the besieged zone.

“There are no more vulnerable people on earth probably than the civilian population in Aleppo,” said Egeland. “And they are extremely vulnerable for possible actions by the armed opposition groups as they try to leave and by all of the groups that will meet them as they leave.”

The top priority remains a pause in the fighting, as well as finding shelter for people as winter begins, he said.
Egeland renewed his call for the members of the jihadist group formerly known as the Nusra Front to leave the besieged zone, which he said would help save lives and strengthen the argument for a ceasefire.

Elsewhere in Syria, aid convoys reached the four besieged towns of Foua, Kufreya, Madaya and Zabadani this week, but overall aid convoys only reached 8 percent of the besieged population in November. The UN’s aid convoy plan for December has not yet been approved by the government, Egeland said.


New military alliance
Fighters in Aleppo have agreed to form a new military alliance to better organise the defence of parts of the city they control from a ferocious assault by the government and its allies, officials in two of the insurgent groups said on Thursday.

The Syrian government assault backed by allied militia has driven the rebels from more than a third of the territory they held in eastern Aleppo, threatening to crush the rebellion in its most important urban stronghold.
Rivalry among opposition rebel groups has been seen as one of their major flaws throughout the war.
The two officials, speaking from Turkey, said the new alliance would be called the “Aleppo Army” and led by the commander of the Jabha Shamiya rebel faction, one of the major groups fighting in northern Syria under the Free Syrian Army banner.

An official with a second rebel group confirmed that the Jabha Shamiya’s Abu Abdelrahman Nour had been selected as the leader. In an interview with Reuters last week, Nour urged greater support from foreign states that back the opposition.

A Jabha Shamiya official told Reuters the new alliance would help centralize decision-making.
The Jabha Shamiya group, known in English as the Levant Front, has received support from Turkey and other states that want Syria’s President Bashar al-Assad removed from power.


----------



## beast89

full video clip of terrorists shooting civilian fleeing to syrian army

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803246820608638976
still waiting for stronk saudi prince do something to save his terrorists but i thinks he's comfortable in his half billion dollar yacht @United @Chauvinist 

Aleppo terrorists on their final legs 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804693467431456768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asghar1234

beast89 said:


> full video clip of terrorists shooting civilian fleeing to syrian army
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803246820608638976
> still waiting for stronk saudi prince do something to save his terrorists but i thinks he's comfortable in his half billion dollar yacht @United @Chauvinist
> 
> Aleppo terrorists on their final legs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804693467431456768




Sick.


----------



## 50cent

Syrian army is now on offensive mode. Aleppo is just a trailer


----------



## Oublious

beast89 said:


> full video clip of terrorists shooting civilian fleeing to syrian army
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803246820608638976
> still waiting for stronk saudi prince do something to save his terrorists but i thinks he's comfortable in his half billion dollar yacht @United @Chauvinist
> 
> Aleppo terrorists on their final legs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804693467431456768




fake aqm, no dead bodies otherwhise you would make a movie.

This is sick... bombing real civillians..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1651436198232127

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Just google that Arabic title. Too graphic video to post.
> 
> 
> You cant calm down that I was totally right about ur "aircraft carrier"? How many times u called me names about it?





What were you right about exactly? You're clearly delusional, you made many claims about the Mig-29k and the Russian carrier all of which were debunked by me and other members. It amazes me that you think you were even romotely right about anything.

Your claim, Mig-29k can't take off with heavy weapons-debunked with video.

Your claim, no Mig-29K practing arrester cable landings-proven false with photos and video.

Your claim, no Mig-29k practicing ski jump takeoff from land-proven false with photos and video.



Even your claim that there was only 4 Mig-29Ks on the carrier were false.







500 said:


> As for Khan ahs Sheikh:
> 
> 1) First of all tell ur Khamenaist friend, that ethnic cleansing and liberation are two different things.





It's hard to swallow but the pain will go away with time. Funny how the civilians don't see it your way. Videos are coming out in which the civilians are grateful for being liberated. The scum you cheer for have used them as human shields, extorted civilians for money and imposed sharia type laws.

So yes, I would say the civilians are liberated. Unless you think people like living under sharia thugs.







500 said:


> 2) The actual number of armor is 2 Shilkas and 1 T-55 with destroyed sights. Both our of ammo and very poor condition.





This is based on what? I'm assuming that @Serpentine got that figure from Ivan Siderenko. Which is convenient considering you used him as a source many times.


I'm sorry, is there not enough pictures verifying the validity of the claim? Well that's funny considering before this you posted something about "another mass murder in Aleppo" yet you have nothing to back it up with. The only people getting mass murdered are your Al-Quidda rebels.

The "rebels" have been routed spectacularly, they have surrendered and left stockpiles of weapons, what is difficult to believe? In other words, we don't need to have a picture of every captured tank or APC or have a picture of ever dead or surrendered terrorists to believe they are dead or captive.
In your world everything that Syria or its allies says is a lie until they provide the upmost detailed proof while whatever the "opposition" or it state sponsors says is always the truth no matter how rediculus the claims.









500 said:


> Thats basically proves my point. I served in armor unit and I know that tank without constant proper maintenance, ammo supplies, trained crews (including at least company level drills) is nothing but piece of metal.





What proves your point? You're ranting about maintenance, ammo and training without any substantial proof or even a solid logic.

The fact is the "rebels" have been supplied with heavy weapons and ammo from countless countries, gulf states even purchased heavy weapons from Easter European countries only to flood Syria. Whatsmore, is the US and likely other countries have been air dropping weapons to "rebels". Moreover, Syrian positions and weapon depots have been raided throughout the war. Abandoned "rebel" positions always have massive stockpiles of weapons and ammo. So your weapons and ammo argument can be thrown in the trash.


Your next argument is that of training or trained crews. Firstly, it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out how to operate a T-72, T-55 or BMP. Also, if there are so many Syrian army defectors or one time former soldiers then why is training an issue suddenly?






500 said:


> P.S. Instead developing ur economy and ur Khamenaist friends are spending billions upon billions to kill and ethnically cleanse some poor peasants thousand miles from ur borders. You learned nothing from Afghanistan.






Russia has been providing steady flow of food for the past year, Russia has sent doctors and mobile hospitals to Syria, Russia has removed thousands of mines and IEDs, Russia has set up safety corridors, Russia has evacuated sick and injured civilians and even treated them. What has Israel, the gulf states, Europe or the US done done?

We know you morons armed the terrorists and that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> 1) First of all tell ur Khamenaist friend, that ethnic cleansing and liberation are two different things.



The real proof those in Aleppo are terrorists: When the newly liberated areas were in terrorists' hands, barely any civilians crossed into gov areas because they were taken as human shields and prevented to go to other side. As soon as SAA liberated those new areas, nearly 30,000 civilians went into gov held western Aleppo from those areas. This is a strong indication that those rodents in Aleppo, like every other part of Syria, are taking civilians as human shields to protect their own filthy existence. But 2 options await all of them: Death or green buses to terrorists' heaven aka Idleb.

Just today, city of Al-Tal in northern Damascus was emptied from terrorists and they were sent to Idlib with green buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> What were you right about exactly? You're clearly delusional, you made many claims about the Mig-29k and the Russian carrier all of which were debunked by me and other members. It amazes me that you think you were even romotely right about anything.
> 
> Your claim, Mig-29k can't take off with heavy weapons-debunked with video.
> 
> Your claim, no Mig-29K practing arrester cable landings-proven false with photos and video.
> 
> Your claim, no Mig-29k practicing ski jump takeoff from land-proven false with photos and video.
> 
> 
> 
> Even your claim that there was only 4 Mig-29Ks on the carrier were false.


I cant believes u are still arguing after most miserable failure in history we just saw.

My major claim was simple: Kuznetzov has very little ground attack capabities, so sending it has no any practical meaning and just for propaganda and show. I was right. In fact it showed itself even much more pathetic than I thought.

I also said that there are barely any trained crews for MiG-29K. And in fact first landing of serial MiG-29K happened AFTER I wrote it. It was idiocy to send MiG-29 to combat mission just two monnth after first landing on Kuztnetov. And it ended bad.




> It's hard to swallow but the pain will go away with time. Funny how the civilians don't see it your way. Videos are coming out in which the civilians are grateful for being liberated. The scum you cheer for have used them as human shields, extorted civilians for money and imposed sharia type laws.
> 
> So yes, I would say the civilians are liberated. Unless you think people like living under sharia thugs.


Town is ethnically cleansed and u call it a liberation. Even Goebbels would not think about it. Amazing. WHat about Palmyra, u liberated 9 months ago. When we will see civilians there? I want to remind u that in Jarablus civilians returned just couple days after it was liberated from ISIS.



> This is based on what? I'm assuming that @Serpentine got that figure from Ivan Siderenko. Which is convenient considering you used him as a source many times.


Sidorenko just posts what he see on pro-Assad facebooks and twitters. 

These two Shilkas are all over pro-Asssad twitters. They also showed a pic of one tank which is most probably not operable at all. Al the rest there is zero evidence.



> What proves your point? You're ranting about maintenance, ammo and training without any substantial proof or even a solid logic.
> 
> The fact is the "rebels" have been supplied with heavy weapons and ammo from countless countries, gulf states even purchased heavy weapons from Easter European countries only to flood Syria. Whatsmore, is the US and likely other countries have been air dropping weapons to "rebels". Moreover, Syrian positions and weapon depots have been raided throughout the war. Abandoned "rebel" positions always have massive stockpiles of weapons and ammo. So your weapons and ammo argument can be thrown in the trash.
> 
> Your next argument is that of training or trained crews. Firstly, it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out how to operate a T-72, T-55 or BMP. Also, if there are so many Syrian army defectors or one time former soldiers then why is training an issue suddenly?


I really dont understand why u are trying to prove that Assad army is even more incompetent than it is. 

Not a single tank or BMP was supplied to Syrian rebels.

Rebels all over Syria get some 40 ATGMs a months. That you call a massive aid? LOL. 1 tank on one mission can easily fire that amount of rounds. One shitty tank battalion fires TENS OF THOUSANDS rounds a month. And in addition to rounds tanks needs constant spare parts supply.

Not rocket science operate a tank. LOL thats why training a tanker takes half year of intensive courses.



> Russia has been providing steady flow of food for the past year, Russia has sent doctors and mobile hospitals to Syria, Russia has removed thousands of mines and IEDs, Russia has set up safety corridors, Russia has evacuated sick and injured civilians and even treated them. What has Israel, the gulf states, Europe or the US done done?
> 
> We know you morons armed the terrorists and that's about it.


You bomb millions of people cluster and thermobaric bombs in people like crazy, prevent food int and then cure two kids on cameras. Totally sick.

You killed 1 million people in Afghanistan and turned another 10 million to refugees. Now u do exactly the same in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endurance

*Skirmishes between opposition and PYD supporters in Qamishli*

*QAMISHLI, Syria – Demonstrators and supporters of the ruling Democratic Union Party (PYD) clashed during a protest in Qamishli by opposition parties calling for the release of their imprisoned members, according to reports. 

The Kurdish National Council (KNC) had staged a protest in Qamishli on Friday, condemning the arrest and imprisonment of their leaders. Some opposition protesters and PYD supporters got involved in fistfights, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported.

The Rojava Asayesh have arrested 30 KNC leaders and expelled tens of its members to the Kurdistan Region. 

PYD supporters allegedly also raided the offices of the Kurdistan Democratic Party (Syria) and the Kurdish Union Party, smashing their office equipment, according to the Observatory.

Source: Rudaw
*


----------



## f1000n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805058943538106368
Her mom says Bana died, the little girl that got famous tweeting from Aleppo. But who knows? It's not the first time things were set up in Syria. That aside the 1990 Kuwaitis faked the 15 year old girl crying about Iraqi soldiers incubators stories, too much lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72

f1000n said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805058943538106368
> Her mom says Bana died, the little girl that got famous tweeting from Aleppo. But who knows? It's not the first time things were set up in Syria. That aside the 1990 Kuwaitis faked the 15 year old girl crying about Iraqi soldiers incubators stories, too much lying.


not her 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805063165562253312
bullshit propaganda account though, behind the little girl are the saudi sponsored bearded freaks of ISIS, FSA and Al Qaeda/Nusra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805127433271721984
so bana's mother mistaken another girl for bana. Wouldn't a mum be around her children 24/7 in a war zone?



Oublious said:


> fake aqm, no dead bodies otherwhise you would make a movie.
> 
> This is sick... bombing real civillians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1651436198232127



they were gunned down terrorists as that is rebel held area. there is no signs of government shelling. Why would these civilians run towards the army if the army is shooting at them? Simple the people were escaping and the rebels tried to stop them shown in the video i posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## axp9p3tn

beast89 said:


> so bana's mother mistaken another girl for bana. Wouldn't a mum be around her children 24/7 in a war zone?


"Oh my god" ... with a big "O" but a small "g" ... not to mention "Oh my god" is not very muslim, is it. Clear psyop for western audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

axp9p3tn said:


> "Oh my god" ... with a big "O" but a small "g" ... not to mention "Oh my god" is not very muslim, is it. Clear psyop for western audience.


LOL professor in Islamic theology is here?

1) There are no capital letters in Arabic.
2) First letter is usually made big automatically by comp.


----------



## Madali

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805127433271721984
> so bana's mother mistaken another girl for bana. Wouldn't a mum be around her children 24/7 in a war zone?



So, the first thing Syrian mothers do when their 7 year old daughter is killed, is to quickly update their English twitter?

----

Anyway, new map of Aleppo,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Northern part of Aleppo has been carved out even more today.

Citadel and Old City are about to be freed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

A.M. said:


> Northern part of Aleppo has been carved out even more today.
> 
> Citadel and Old City are about to be freed.


Citadel is already in army hands, but forces from opposite side will soon reach citadel as they are only 800 meters away. More than 50% of rebel held Aleppo has been liberated in a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

more testimonials of civilians getting shot by rebels.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805502560211795968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805398134876729344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryzin

Hopefully this ordeal is over soon and these people can got on with their lives. There are things that children should never bear witness to and unfortunately these Syrian kids have seen them sll. It will tske generations to build Syria and the children are the future of all Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805537973336965120 begging for help and ammo but still fire blindly in panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805511340471238662
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/12/04/middleeast/aleppo-bana-alabed-twitter-trnd/

after begging Israel to help, looks like the FSA terrorists are losing their propaganda weapons as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Areas liberated yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai terrorists committed another mass murder in Aleppo:
> 
> * المشاهد الأولى من مجزرة حي جب القبة التي خلفت 45 شهيداً جراء قصف الطيران الحربي على مدينة حلب *



Still mad that Hezbollah gave you a spanking in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> Still mad that Hezbollah gave you a spanking in 2006.


LOL. Funny thing that the only achievement of Hezbollah in this war was Samir Kuntar (which they traded for 2 bodies they captured in sneak attack on border patrol). But even he is dead now. That's such humiliation for Hezbies and they could not do anything.


----------



## Surenas

500 said:


> LOL. Funny thing that the only achievement of Hezbollah in this war was Samir Kuntar (which they traded for 2 bodies they captured in sneak attack on border patrol). But even he is dead now. That's such humiliation for Hezbies and they could not do anything.



In reality the only humiliation was the failed performance by your army, to such extent that a whole commission was installed to investigate how the mighty IDF wasn't able to defeat Hezbollah and why whole units were refusing to advance when they were stumbling on a couple of Hezbollah fighters.

And now your country is helplessly watching how Hezbollah is getting bigger and badder as ever, and how this conflict has only increased Iran's influence in the region. That is the only reason for your butthurtism in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Surenas said:


> In reality the only humiliation was the failed performance by your army, to such extent that a whole commission was installed to investigate how the mighty IDF wasn't able to defeat Hezbollah and why whole units were refusing to advance when they were stumbling on a couple of Hezbollah fighters.
> 
> And now your country is helplessly watching how Hezbollah is getting bigger and badder as ever, and how this conflict has only increased Iran's influence in the region. That is the only reason for your butthurtism in this thread.


*
@500 I think he has some points there but that was before Hezbollah aligned itself with assad's terrorism.*


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> In reality the only humiliation was the failed performance by your army, to such extent that a whole commission was installed to investigate how the mighty IDF wasn't able to defeat Hezbollah and why whole units were refusing to advance when they were stumbling on a couple of Hezbollah fighters.


Lets put fairy tales aside. I repeat again:* the only achievement of Hezbies in that war was Samir Kuntar*, which is now eliminated. They sacrificed 600 their men, lost billions of Iranian money, forced to hand South Lebanon to Lebanese forces and UN, their leader hides since 2006 under ground like rat. All that for Samir Kuntar. And then we eliminated him. That's humiliation for Hezbollah and Iran beyond any comprehension.



> And now your country is helplessly watching how Hezbollah is getting bigger and badder as ever, and how this conflict has only increased Iran's influence in the region. That is the only reason for your butthurtism in this thread.


We watch Hezbie scum bleeding in Syrian swamp and time to time are bombing them just for lulz.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Lets put fairy tales aside. I repeat again:* the only achievement of Hezbies in that war was Samir Kuntar*,


NO NO. why do you talk so much rubbish? ur a genius though, in your own conspiracy theories. Main achievement for hezbollah was PROVING Israeli army is not invincible and that Israeli ground forces are weaker than they look. u rely alot on technology and obv when war gets serious technology only helps you so much. Hezbollah also showed it was a better ground fighting force than your IDF. If not IDF would have done better in Lebanon in 2006 against Hezbollah.


----------



## T-72

500 said:


> We watch Hezbie scum bleeding in Syrian swamp and time to time are bombing them just for lulz.


 

lol come such a long ways since your analyst days, looks like this war is really getting to you. Appreciate the candid commentary though, keep it real however ugly it gets.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> We watch Hezbie scum bleeding in Syrian swamp and time to time are bombing them just for lulz.


It shows yours brutal nature as well as filthy nature of takiri/Wahhabi rats that you are butthurtly supporting them in this forum.
Zionists your brothers are loosing in Syria on daily basis, cry loud as much as you want it is good for you.

It is very wired that u have an account on this forum. u should hold ISIS flag.


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> It shows yours brutal nature as well as filthy nature of takiri/Wahhabi rats that you are butthurtly supporting them in this forum.
> Zionists your brothers are loosing in Syria on daily basis, cry loud as much as you want it is good for you.
> 
> It is very wired that u have an account on this forum. u should hold ISIS flag.


Khamenaist think that by killing Muslim kids they defeating Israel. These people are hopeless.



925boy said:


> NO NO. why do you talk so much rubbish? ur a genius though, in your own conspiracy theories. Main achievement for hezbollah was PROVING Israeli army is not invincible and that Israeli ground forces are weaker than they look. u rely alot on technology and obv when war gets serious technology only helps you so much. Hezbollah also showed it was a better ground fighting force than your IDF. If not IDF would have done better in Lebanon in 2006 against Hezbollah.


Do u think 2006 was first time we hear these slogans? Assad still celebrates 1973 "victory" over Israel every year. So lets skip slogans and talk just facts: the only achievement of Hezbollah in 2006 was was Samir Kuntar. Now he is feeding worms.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Khamenaist think that by killing Muslim kids they defeating Israel. These people are hopeless.
> 
> 
> Do u think 2006 was first time we hear these slogans? Assad still celebrates 1973 "victory" over Israel every year. So lets skip slogans and talk just facts: the only achievement of Hezbollah in 2006 was was Samir Kuntar. Now he is feeding worms.


Why r u so stubborn? Can't you see a different perspective? Look, the 2006 war WAS the war that told Israel the truth about the current effectiveness of the IDF. Today IDF will be and is stronger because of seriousness of the govt to fill the military gaps that got exposed in the 2006 war.why r u trying to just brainwash me.u just spin everything around....


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/worl...-medics-killed-in-aleppo-shelling-moscow.html

*Published *Dec 5, 2016, 9:12 pm IST
*Updated *Dec 5, 2016, 9:12 pm IST

One female medic was killed on the spot when a shell hit the reception area of the hospital, while a second died from her wounds later.

*Moscow: *Two Russian army medics were killed Monday in rebel shelling of a field hospital in Syria's Aleppo, Moscow said, blaming Western nations who support rebel fighters.

One female medic was killed on the spot when a shell hit the reception area of the hospital, while a second died from her wounds later, Russian defence ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said.

Medics were still fighting to save the life of a third doctor, a paediatrician who was badly injured, Konashenkov said.

A photographer who supplies AFP with photos described burned tents and charred boxes of medical supplies at the scene.

Konashenkov earlier said the attack had "undoubtedly been carried out by 'opposition' fighters" and laid the blame at the door of Western nations including the US, Britain and France that have backed those fighting its ally, Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad.

"We understand who gave the fighters the exact information and coordinates of the reception area of the Russian hospital as it was starting its work," Konashenkov added.

"Our servicemen's blood is on the hands of those who ordered this murder."

Syrian rebels are battling forces loyal to Assad after sweeping advances saw the government seize back large chunks of territory in eastern Aleppo.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said last week that President Vladimir Putin had ordered that field hospitals be sent to war-ravaged Aleppo.

Russia has been flying air raids in Syria since September 2015, to back up its longtime ally Assad.

Russia says it has halted air strikes on rebel-held eastern Aleppo since October 18 following international condemnation over its ferocious bombardment of the city.

The deadly war in Syria has killed more than 300,000 people since it started in March 2011 with a wave of anti-government protests.

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=3&id=719429

December 05, 2016 18:02

*Russian TV channel reporter injured in shelling of Aleppo hospital*
MOSCOW. Nov 5 (Interfax) - A Russia Today TV channel reporter was injured in the shelling of a hospital in Aleppo, Russia Today editor-in-chief Margarita Simonyan said.

"Our reporter was injured in the shelling of a hospital in Aleppo," Simonyan wrote on Twitter on Monday.

The Russia Today press service confirmed to Interfax that the injured individual is a reporter of the television channel.

The injured reporter, Somar Abudiab, is working with Russia Today's Arabic-language TV channel, Russia Today said on its website.

"As part of the Russian press pool Abudiab was recording the consequences of a shelling in the Al Furqan district, when the shelling resumed. As a result, he sustained a minor injury to his leg, the rest of the reporters were not injured," the TV channel said.

Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Gen. Maj. Igor Konashenkov said earlier on Monday that a Russian military medic servicewoman was killed and another two medical workers sustained heavy injuries during the shelling of the Russian Defense Ministry's mobile hospital carried out by militants.


----------



## f1000n

The way Israel stays alive is by leeching on America and ensuring that no middle eastern country advances either by promoting division and wars as 500 has been doing here or by striking strategic sites (in sneaky ways as usual) like the 1981 Tammuz reactor in Iraq or the Syrian reactor.

All this killing and destruction because g-d gave them a piece of land.

The great scientist Gerald Bull was developing long-range artillery, allegedly Israel assassinated him. Who wants to complete the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Arab nationalist guard helping out SAA in Damascus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804480561070870529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805849563986726912 dancing while his hired goons crumble 
$80 billion army and for what?


----------



## T-72

jihadi propaganda back online 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805838431955939329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

T-72 said:


> jihadi propaganda back online
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805838431955939329


This BANANA dude is 24 7 online in war zone....amazing man...no internet downtime....???


----------



## T-72

HAIDER said:


> This BANANA dude is 24 7 online in war zone....amazing man...no internet downtime....???


just doing my bit to raise awareness and fight terror propaganda.


----------



## HAIDER

T-72 said:


> just doing my bit to raise awareness and fight terror propaganda.


This Bana dude is girl or guy?


----------



## T-72

HAIDER said:


> This Bana dude is girl or guy?


oh, lol, I thought you were calling me banana for posting shit about the war  

read the story, apparently her mom runs the account, no info on dad, who is probably a jihadi terrorist "rebel"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

T-72 said:


> oh, lol, I thought you were calling me banana for posting shit about the war
> 
> read the story, apparently her mom runs the account, no info on dad, who is probably a jihadi terrorist "rebel"


Honestly , tired of these Syrian war shitz.....I would recommend you watch. Season 1, Last man on earth. ..


----------



## vostok

You can be sure that an American or English, who ordered to shell the Russian hospital will eat his own balls before dying. And his death will be terrible, truly terrible.


----------



## warfareknow

HAIDER said:


> This BANANA dude is 24 7 online in war zone....amazing man...no internet downtime....???


LTE 24/7 in war regions ftw


----------



## Aramagedon

f1000n said:


> The way Israel stays alive is by leeching on America and ensuring that no middle eastern country advances either by promoting division and wars as 500 has been doing here or by striking strategic sites (in sneaky ways as usual) like the 1981 Tammuz reactor in Iraq or the Syrian reactor.
> 
> All this killing and destruction because g-d gave them a piece of land.
> 
> The great scientist Gerald Bull was developing long-range artillery, allegedly Israel assassinated him. Who wants to complete the list.


Simpson cartoon in " 2000 " shows elected Trump and Trump elected in 2015!!! (Jewish freemasonry signs). Without any doubt everyone who gets president in the Zionism paradise US is elected by less than 1% freemason Jews who rule the America, not American folks.







According to Jewish beliefs only ' Jews ' are humans ( chosen by God ) and none Jews are just animals (baboons) in shape of humans!

What I'm saying is a very basic Jew belief.

They believe lives of none Jews is completely worthless (they can assassinate humans as many as they are able to) and and being Jew is only ethnicity and no one can become Jew!!! Super stupidity - racism.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jews_as_the_chosen_people


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


>


that's not from 2000, that was actually aired after Trump made his announcement speech in June 2015. Some people have been peddling a fake story around it.



2800 said:


> Jewish beliefs


most Israelis are not religious. 

http://www.haaretz.com/world-news/1.651616


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72 said:


> that's not from 2000, that was actually aired after Trump made his announcement speech in June 2015. Some people have been peddling a fake story around it.
> 
> 
> most Israelis are not religious.
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/world-news/1.651616


That simpson cartoon aired in 2000.

There are many more examples. for example this simpson cartoon aired in 2001 and shows Syrian civil war:

www.dailyedge.ie/the-simpsons-syrian-civil-war-1452431-May2014


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


> That simpson cartoon aired in 2000.


I think that's been debunked, the one about Trump and the escalator ride in Trump tower. There was another episode though, from earlier where Lisa (who becomes president or something) where she was complaining about all the debt president Trump has left them with.


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72 said:


> most Israelis are not religious.
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/world-news/1.651616


Israelis are not religious but Zionists believe they are something superior race and ME is promised from God to them!


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


> Israelis are not religious but Zionists believe they are something super and ME is promised from God to them!


I'm not a fan of their pro rebel interference in Syria.


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72 said:


> I think that's been debunked, the one about Trump and the escalator ride in Trump tower. There was another episode though, from earlier where Lisa (who becomes president or something) where she was complaining about all the debt president Trump has left them with.


We had a thread 'Trump elected in the US' in American section. 2 weeks ago many people talked about that simpson cartoon and criticized American elections... I'll find that page and put it here and even put from other forums/sites.


T-72 said:


> I'm not a fan of their pro rebel interference in Syria.


Don't be fan of Zionists at all. All of the wars, civil wars, conflicts, coups, violences, dictatorship and barbaric regimes in Islamic countries are made and support by Zionists and Americans.


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


> Don't be fan of Zionists at all. All of the wars, civil wars and conflicts in Islamic countries are made by Zionists and Americans.


That term gets thrown around a lot, I'm not even sure what it means. I believe they have a right to exist and even to flourish, just like every other country. They really shouldn't be meddling in Syria though, or have any expansionist plans to annex land from them. If zionism means expansionism, I'm completely opposed to it.

Trump says he's going to put an end to toppling governments and foreign military entanglements, let's see how that plays out. He's also going to try and broker a two state solution or some kind of deal, we'll find out.


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72 said:


> That term gets thrown around a lot, I'm not even sure what it means. I believe they have a right to exist and even to flourish, just like every other country. They really shouldn't be meddling in Syria though, or have any expansionist plans to annex land from them. If zionism means expansionism, I'm completely opposed to it.
> 
> Trump says he's going to put an end to toppling governments and foreign military entanglements, let's see how that plays out. He's also going to try and broker a two state solution or some kind of deal, we'll find out.


We should wait and see the future.

About this part that everyone has a right to exist, I agree with you too and believe israelis have this right too but not in Palestinians country.


----------



## Serpentine

Full collapse of terror groups in Aleppo continues:

Yellow area (Marjeh and Sheikh Lotfi district) captured in few hours after the very strategic Shurtah hill (police hill) captured. This hill also has direct view on Aleppo international airport and its capture means Aleppo airport is now fully safe and can be used to launch flights from it.






Red and purple areas inside yellow border captured since almost 15 days ago, beginning of operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

2800 said:


> Simpson cartoon in " 2000 " shows elected Trump and Trump elected in 2015!!! (Jewish freemasonry signs). Without any doubt everyone who gets president in the Zionism paradise US is elected by less than 1% freemason Jews who rule the America, not American folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Jewish beliefs only ' Jews ' are humans ( chosen by God ) and none Jews are just animals (baboons) in shape of humans!
> 
> What I'm saying is a very basic Jew belief.
> 
> They believe lives of none Jews is completely worthless (they can assassinate humans as many as they are able to) and and being Jew is only ethnicity and no one can become Jew!!! Super stupidity - racism.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jews_as_the_chosen_people



First: Trump didn't become president in 2015. 

Second: The picture with Trump in the escalator is a recreation of his entrance. That was done in 2015 not in 2000.

Third: Did you watch the episode from 2000? It makes a reference to Trump as president as a JOKE and doesn't show him at all.

You've been duped by fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Aleppo
Syria
United Nations

Middle East

*Russia, China veto UN resolution on Aleppo truce*





© George Ourfalian / AFP | Syrian pro-government troops walk on a street in Aleppo's eastern Karm al-Jabal neighbourhood on December 5, 2016.
Text by NEWS WIRES

Latest update : 2016-12-06

*Russia and China on Monday vetoed a UN Security Council resolution calling for a seven-day ceasefire in the embattled Syrian city of Aleppo.
*
Venezuela also voted against the text, while Angola abstained. The 11 other council members voted in favor.

The vote marked the sixth time Russia has blocked a council resolution on Syria since the conflict began in March 2011, and the fifth for China.

A close ally of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, Moscow had expressed strong reservations about the text, the subject of weeks of negotiations.

In an eleventh-hour effort, Russia tried to postpone the vote until at least Tuesday, when the Americans and Russians are set to meet in Geneva.

But the text's main backers -- Paris, London and Washington -- decided to go ahead anyway.

Russia says the Geneva talks will concern a plan for all rebel fighters to withdraw from eastern Aleppo, under siege by the regime. But the rebels have rejected the plan.

The two sides "are close to an agreement on the basic elements," Russia's UN ambassador Vitaly Churkin said.

But deputy US envoy Michele Sison suggested there was no deal, accusing Churkin of using a "made-up alibi."

"We will not let Russia string along the Security Council," she added.

"We will continue bilateral negotiations (with Russia) to relieve the suffering in Aleppo, but we have not reached a breakthrough because Russia wants to keep its military gains."

'Fragile glimpse of hope'

Had the resolution been adopted, it would have been a "fragile glimpse of hope" and allowed to "save lives," French ambassador Francois Delattre said.

He accused Russia of having "decided to take Aleppo regardless of the human cost."

But Chinese Ambassador Liu Jieyi said the council "should have continued negotiations," criticizing "politicization of humanitarian issues."

In Paris, French Foreign Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault denounced "Russian obstruction."

The veto prevents the Security Council from "assuming its responsibilities to Syria's civilian population, which faces the destructive madness of the Bashar al-Assad regime, as well as terrorist groups, starting with Daesh," he said, using a term for the Islamic State jihadist group.

"The military escalation is... a stalemate that only aggravates the population's suffering and nourishes terrorism," Ayrault added.

Human Rights Watch also condemned the veto.

"Russia seems to not want any interference with its & Iran's joint military ops with Syria military in Aleppo, despite cost to civilians," the group's UN director Louis Charbonneau tweeted.

The draft text demanded that "all parties to the Syrian conflict shall cease... any and all attacks in the city of Aleppo."

It also called for the sides to "allow urgent humanitarian needs to be addressed," meaning permitting emergency services to enter and serve tens of thousands of residents in the besieged areas.

The resolution's drafters wanted the temporary ceasefire to pave the way for a cessation of hostilities across Syria, although that would not have applied to military operations targeting "terrorist groups" such as the Islamic State group or ex-Al-Qaeda affiliate Fateh al-Sham Front, previously known as Al-Nusra.

_(AFP)_
http://www.france24.com/en/20161206-russia-china-veto-un-resolution-syria-aleppo-truce


----------



## T-72

maroofz2000 said:


> Aleppo
> Syria
> United Nations
> Middle East
> 
> *Russia, China veto UN resolution on Aleppo truce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © George Ourfalian / AFP | Syrian pro-government troops walk on a street in Aleppo's eastern Karm al-Jabal neighbourhood on December 5, 2016.
> Text by NEWS WIRES
> 
> Latest update : 2016-12-06
> 
> *Russia and China on Monday vetoed a UN Security Council resolution calling for a seven-day ceasefire in the embattled Syrian city of Aleppo.*
> 
> Venezuela also voted against the text, while Angola abstained. The 11 other council members voted in favor.
> 
> The vote marked the sixth time Russia has blocked a council resolution on Syria since the conflict began in March 2011, and the fifth for China.
> 
> A close ally of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, Moscow had expressed strong reservations about the text, the subject of weeks of negotiations.
> 
> In an eleventh-hour effort, Russia tried to postpone the vote until at least Tuesday, when the Americans and Russians are set to meet in Geneva.
> 
> But the text's main backers -- Paris, London and Washington -- decided to go ahead anyway.
> 
> Russia says the Geneva talks will concern a plan for all rebel fighters to withdraw from eastern Aleppo, under siege by the regime. But the rebels have rejected the plan.
> 
> The two sides "are close to an agreement on the basic elements," Russia's UN ambassador Vitaly Churkin said.
> 
> But deputy US envoy Michele Sison suggested there was no deal, accusing Churkin of using a "made-up alibi."
> 
> "We will not let Russia string along the Security Council," she added.
> 
> "We will continue bilateral negotiations (with Russia) to relieve the suffering in Aleppo, but we have not reached a breakthrough because Russia wants to keep its military gains."
> 
> 'Fragile glimpse of hope'
> 
> Had the resolution been adopted, it would have been a "fragile glimpse of hope" and allowed to "save lives," French ambassador Francois Delattre said.
> 
> He accused Russia of having "decided to take Aleppo regardless of the human cost."
> 
> But Chinese Ambassador Liu Jieyi said the council "should have continued negotiations," criticizing "politicization of humanitarian issues."
> 
> In Paris, French Foreign Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault denounced "Russian obstruction."
> 
> The veto prevents the Security Council from "assuming its responsibilities to Syria's civilian population, which faces the destructive madness of the Bashar al-Assad regime, as well as terrorist groups, starting with Daesh," he said, using a term for the Islamic State jihadist group.
> 
> "The military escalation is... a stalemate that only aggravates the population's suffering and nourishes terrorism," Ayrault added.
> 
> Human Rights Watch also condemned the veto.
> 
> "Russia seems to not want any interference with its & Iran's joint military ops with Syria military in Aleppo, despite cost to civilians," the group's UN director Louis Charbonneau tweeted.
> 
> The draft text demanded that "all parties to the Syrian conflict shall cease... any and all attacks in the city of Aleppo."
> 
> It also called for the sides to "allow urgent humanitarian needs to be addressed," meaning permitting emergency services to enter and serve tens of thousands of residents in the besieged areas.
> 
> The resolution's drafters wanted the temporary ceasefire to pave the way for a cessation of hostilities across Syria, although that would not have applied to military operations targeting "terrorist groups" such as the Islamic State group or ex-Al-Qaeda affiliate Fateh al-Sham Front, previously known as Al-Nusra.
> 
> _(AFP)_
> http://www.france24.com/en/20161206-russia-china-veto-un-resolution-syria-aleppo-truce


Good job, Russia and China. No respite for the terrorists, now when they're demoralized and down is the time to bludgeon them with the killing blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

Oh so now we need ceasefires. LOL.


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

A.M. said:


> First: Trump didn't become president in 2015.
> 
> Second: The picture with Trump in the escalator is a recreation of his entrance. That was done in 2015 not in 2000.
> 
> Third: Did you watch the episode from 2000? It makes a reference to Trump as president as a JOKE and doesn't show him at all.
> 
> You've been duped by fake news.


Let's not fool ourselves nor put heads under sands.

Hundreds of links are available on internet: https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...KfneDQAhWL1RoKHQZ9Dz4QBQgVKAA&biw=375&bih=591

*The All-Seeing Simpsons Predicted Donald Trump’s Presidency in 2000*
_




Youtube
*Once again The Simpsons saw the future*
MELISSA LOCKER
NOV 9, 2016 5:51 AM EAST

Sixteen years ago, The Simpsons predicted that Donald Trump would be President of the United States. Last night, America made that prediction come true.

In the episode “Bart to the Future,” which originally aired in March 2000, Lisa Simpson is set to become the U.S. president tasked with restoring order and repairing the nation in the wake of what the show present’s as a disastrous presidency left by her predecessor, a fictionalized Trump. Ideally that’s where The Simpsons accuracy ends, because in the cartoon, Trump’s presidency caused “quite a budget crunch” that ultimately bankrupt the nation.

Simpsons writer Dan Greaney told the Hollywood Reporter back in March that the episode was intended as “a warning to America.”


“That just seemed like the logical last stop before hitting bottom. It was pitched because it was consistent with the vision of America going insane,” he said.

The Simpsons have an eerie ability to predict the future. Six years ago they predicted that Bengt Holmström of MIT would win the Nobel Prize for Economics in 2016, which he did. They foresaw the tiger attack on Siegfried and Roy, helped design the iPhone, predicted Apple Watches, and foretold that the Rolling Stones would still be touring in 2016.

Watch the full clip from “Bart to the Future” below._


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


> In the episode “Bart to the Future,” which originally aired in March 2000, Lisa Simpson is set to become the U.S. president....


yes, but not that escalator scene by scene one. It's not that crazy, people have been asking him about a Presidential run for the past 30+ years..


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72 said:


> yes, but not that escalator scene by scene one. It's not that crazy, people have been asking him about a Presidential run for the past 30+ years..


Watch videos.


----------



## T-72

2800 said:


> Whatever...


be positive, it's going nicely in Syria, good is winning over pure evil, hopefully won't be too long before it's done.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Reports coming in that Rebels in Aleppo have agreed to withdraw.

This is huge if true. This will effectively free up to 25k troops and allow the Syrian forces to clear up pockets in Damascus or target Idlib. This victory means that there will not be a regime change and all the talk of surrender of SAA is effectively over.

I must congratulate the SAA as to how fast they advanced in Aleppo, considering the fact that it took them a year to advance in Darayya. As i always predicted, the entry of the Russians will decisively shift the momentum in the battlefield in favour of the Syrian Army. Its amusing how the Syrian Army was on the verge of collapse not even two years ago, and now they are dominating the battlefield.

@hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Aleppo liberated. Terrorist agree to flee. People are celebrating

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806277441849327616
Angry opposition journalist call out the cowardly gulf in a last desperate plea . Indeed they leech the wealth of the common man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Honesty this one is just hilarious lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Rebela caused so many civilians deaths only to book their tickets on buses once the going got tough. I hope the cockroaches are hunted in Idlib ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

A.M. said:


> Rebela caused so many civilians deaths only to book their tickets on buses once the going got tough. I hope the cockroaches are hunted in Idlib ASAP.



The Russian/Syrian carpet bombings on a massive city didnt help either. Spare me the rhetoric, the rebels are far from innocent but the cause of most civilians deaths comes from the regime/RuAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

BordoEnes said:


> The Russian/Syrian carpet bombings on a massive city didnt help either. Spare me the rhetoric, the rebels are far from innocent but the cause of most civilians deaths comes from the regime/RuAF.




Lol, Russia hasn't bombed Aleppo for almost two month and they don't even have anything capable of carpet bombing besides TU-22s which have been used mostly against isis in Raqqa and Deir Azior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

A.M. said:


> Rebela caused so many civilians deaths only to book their tickets on buses once the going got tough. *I hope the cockroaches are hunted in Idlib *ASAP.



They face massive disadvantage in Idlib.

Idlib is not as urbanized as Aleppo is where superior firepower and manoeuvring warfare will dominate the battlefield. SAA's advantage in Aleppo was massively diminished as Aleppo is a highly urbanized area, but the SAA should be free to bring massive firepower in the form of land and aerial artillery on rebel positions. Momentum and morale is with the SAA now. Let's see what they do next. They just freed up 25 000 of their best trained troops, that's almost half a division.

Russia, Iran and Hezbollah will effectively win this war for Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

ptldM3 said:


> Lol, Russia hasn't bombed Aleppo for almost two month and they don't even have anything capable of carpet bombing besides TU-22s which have been used mostly against isis in Raqqa and Deir Azior.



I wasnt neccesarely talking about Aleppo only, just in general. Something nobody can deny.


----------



## notorious_eagle

BordoEnes said:


> I wasnt neccesarely talking about Aleppo only, just in general. Something nobody can deny.



Both sides committed warcrimes against each other. This war will go down as one of the saddest in the history of humanity, similar to the Bosnian War. Neighbours and Friends turned on each other. It will take Syria decades to rebuild. Such a beautiful country destroyed for the greed of a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

notorious_eagle said:


> Both sides committed warcrimes against each other. This war will go down as one of the saddest in the history of humanity, similar to the Bosnian War. Neighbours and Friends turned on each other. It will take Syria decades to rebuild. Such a beautiful country destroyed for the greed of a few.



No doubt this is true. At this point there is no clear good or bad side, its all one big mess and the sooner it end the better. The biggest blow for me would be the destruction of those beautifull heritage sites, they are practically trying to destroy the identity of the entire country. Such a shame indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806345978332622848
This whole drama about the girl's twitter vanishing was carefully crafted propaganda, nobody really cared until she "vanished", and the entire planet's media went nuts, and now she magically reappears, and has a few hundred thousand more followers.


----------



## T-72

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806278783246270465
lol


----------



## 500

Putin aka Khamenai aka Assad terror force make another massacre in Idlib:

*مشاهد مؤلمة جدا من مجزرة مدينة #سرمين بريف إدلب والتي راح ضحيتها 8 شهداء وعشرات الجرحى*

Assad or Syria will burn, literally:













T-72 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806345978332622848
> This whole drama about the girl's twitter vanishing was carefully crafted propaganda, nobody really cared until she "vanished", and the entire planet's media went nuts, and now she magically reappears, and has a few hundred thousand more followers.


"Just some other kid" was Assad soldier:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72

500 said:


> "Just some other kid" was Assad soldier:


a Syrian patriot then, brave kid, respect. RIP

are you justifying the wahhabis beheading him ?


----------



## 500

T-72 said:


> a Syrian patriot then, brave kid, respect. RIP
> 
> are you justifying the wahhabis beheading him ?


Executing captured terrorist is small crime compare to other crimes daily committed in Syria.

For example yesterday Assad terror forces bombed market in Idlib killing many civilians including little children. This crime is million times bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*US Officials: Al-Qaeda’s Loss in Aleppo Is Also America’s Loss*

The way DC sees it Bin Ladenites are batting for Team USA

Jason Ditz
(Antiwar.com)





Originally appeared at *Antiwar.com
*
The increasingly public re-branding of America’s war in Syria as a proxy war against Russia has suited a lot of officials, particularly in the Pentagon, who see a new Cold War as a ticket to a bigger budget. With Russia’s fighting focusing on al-Qaeda’s Nusra Front, this Russo-centric view has seen the administration realigning US interests more directly with al-Qaeda.

*Embarrassing as America’s realignment toward al-Qaeda is, officials see the defeat of the al-Qaeda-dominated rebels in Aleppo as an even bigger blow, presenting the loss of Aleppo as Russia’s victory and *America’s loss, in addition to being al-Qaeda’s loss.

This “loss” is being presented by current officials as potentially hindering President-elect Donald Trump’s policy choices going forward, though since Trump was not in favor of backing al-Qaeda, or backing Syrian rebels in general, it probably makes his go-to plan of moving toward fighting ISIS even simpler to sell to the public.

*In the meantime, officials committed to the current policy warn that al-Qaeda is likely to rebound from a direct defeat in Aleppo than America is going to, seeing the continued sectarian violence in the country as giving Nusra ample new fighters to recruit to keep the civil war going, even if it’s not in Aleppo.*

The US by contrast has spent most of the year harping on about the need to “save” Aleppo’s “moderate” rebels, by which they mean al-Qaeda, and will have to basically start over in presenting the Islamists as a “moderate” force for change in some other battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

are justifiying iraqi shia army (there is no iraqi army only) rolling over 13 years old with tank?



T-72 said:


> are you justifying the wahhabis beheading him ?


----------



## T-72

Timur said:


> are justifiying iraqi shia army (there is no iraqi army only) rolling over 13 years old with tank?


Not a religious person, I'm not even muslim, don't care about Shia vs Sunni. It's horrible if they're doing that in Iraq but this is about Syria, and all the opposition there are lunatics, I support the government in this war.

and like I said in another thread, the so called FSA is actually more dangerous than ISIS because certain governments, both regionally and in the west, have been legitimizing them by labeling them 'rebels'. It's led to a lot of impressionable young men from around the world to go to Syria to fight with these "heroes" only to become hardened jihadists themselves, some have gone to join ISIS.


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806356787913953280  gotta love the syrian rebels that went to fight the kurds instead of saving aleppo for the dollar. Big question will the rebels feeling exploited and discarded turn on the monarchies. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806270251696607233

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...nts-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=106988&NewsCatID=352

The Turkish General Staff said its warplanes “neutralized” 23 ISIL militants in air strikes in the al-Bab city of Aleppo province in northern Syria between 10:05 a.m. and 11:30 a.m. on Dec. 7. 

Three ISIL shelters, three headquarters, two checkpoints, three tanks and a bomb-laden vehicle were destroyed in the air strikes. 

Earlier, the military said its warplanes carried out a separate set of air strikes in al-Bab on Dec. 6. 

Four ISIL shelters, three headquarters and a tank were destroyed in the strikes. 

Also, ISIL killed one Turkish soldier and wounded six other soldiers in a car bomb attack in al-Bab on the morning of Dec. 7, the military said in a statement. One of the injured soldiers is said to be in critical condition, the statement added, while an unspecified number of Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters were also wounded in the attack. 

The killed soldier was identified as Specialized Sgt. Ahmet Şahin, whose body was brought to the southeastern province of Gaziantep with a helicopter, while the wounded troops and FSA fighters were flown to Gaziantep and neighboring Kilis to be treated at hospitals. 

On Aug. 24, the Turkish Armed Forces launched an operation in Syria, the Euphrates Shield operation, with FSA fighters to clear the country’s southern border of both Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces, which Ankara considers to be a terrorist group linked to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

The operations are in their 106th day. 

Over 215 residential areas, including more than 1,800 square kilometers of land in northern Syria have been cleared of ISIL terrorists as part of the operation so far. 

Last month an air strike, which Turkey’s military initially assessed to have been carried out by the Syrian Air Force, killed four Turkish soldiers in the region. Moscow has said neither Russian nor Syrian armed forces carried out the attack.

A senior Turkish official has told the Hürriyet Daily News on Dec. 6 that an Iranian-made unmanned drone was used in the attack on Nov. 24.

December/07/2016


----------



## beast89

Al jazeera posted this before the rebels surrendered.The leader was detached from reality, his men gave up instead of fighting til the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Liberated Aleppo and its global implications*




ADAM GARRIE11 hours ago 6 1,039

Aleppo is almost fully free. The Syrian Arab Army, Russia and their allies have liberated one of the most important cities in the Middle East. This represents the most historically significant event in the Middle East since 2003, when Iraq was invaded and Saddam’s regime fell. It is not yet the proverbial Battle of Berlin, but it is a Stalingrad moment for the Middle East.
2003 was the beginning of a thirteen year cycle during which hell was unleashed upon the Middle East at the hands of the main NATO powers. Strong, secular, modern regimes were invaded. Cultures were eradicated, the rights of minorities destroyed. Into this power vacuum entered Islamic terrorists, the most sophisticated of which were funded by the despotic Gulf states.

Throughout this process, Syrian remained something of a ‘last man standing’ in the Arab world. President Bashar al-Assad who many dismissed as a lightweight vis-à-vis his father, has silenced all of his critics. In life, one rarely gets to choose the timing of the occasions to which one must rise, but in rising to this occasion, Syria’s President has struck a blow against several destructive forces.

When George Bush and Tony Blair started a fake war on terrorism they couldn’t have imagined in their wildest dreams that the REAL war on terrorism would be won by the Syrian Arab Republic and the Russian Federation. There is a kind of tragic yet poetic irony to this reality.

Syria has shown its neighbours and those further afield that it is possible to successfully win the fight against barbarous Islamic terrorism.

Syria has done so with a well-trained army of patriotic individuals fighting for their homeland. Furthermore, Syria has cultivated a genuine alliance of those who respect her sovereignty and her internal political processes. Russia, Iran, Hezbollah and to an extent China, have all aided Syria in the name of Syrian survival rather than Syrian regime change. One cannot fight terrorism whilst sympathising with terrorist aims of overturning a legitimate government, irrespective of the form that government takes.

Syria has also proved that the destructive force of the NATO powers can be resisted. America, Britain, France, Germany, Holland and Belgium have had few actual victories in the Middle East. Having the manpower and the ability to recruit terrorist proxies to destroy a country’s government and infrastructure represents something of a pyrrhic victory. When it comes to actually maintaining anything resembling a country in the aftermath of such an invasion, NATO has failed spectacularly.

In Syria they tried to destroy the country, but were stopped short of regime change. This has made resisting and ultimately winning battles against terrorist occupation possible.

John Kerry, Samantha Power and Ashton Carter have tried their hardest to manipulate the diplomatic process in Syria so as to buy time for their terrorist proxies whose shared, unilateral goal is the overthrow of the Syrian government.

But whilst Russia remained largely quiet when Iraq and Libya were being destroyed, this time a collective statement of ‘enough is enough’ emanated from the Russian Foreign Ministry. Sergey Lavrov’s steadfast leadership throughout the Syria crisis has guaranteed that the diplomatic and political booby-traps set by the West would not taint the process nor hinder the efforts of the men on the ground doing the fighting.

The political victory for Lavrov’s brand of intelligent, informed, dignified and unwavering negotiating is as critical as the military victory against the terrorist forces. With Aleppo liberated, John Kerry won’t have anything left to negotiate for. All chips are off the table. Lavrov has won, Kerry has lost.

The victory in Aleppo will also send shockwaves through the region. Attempts by Saudi Arabia and Qatar to colonise the Arab world through exporting their sinister Wahhabi ideology at gun point, has hit a brick wall. Syria has shown that for all of their money and evil intent, a well-trained army of the people backed by powerful allies can stop the Gulf tyrants who must rely on terrorist mercenaries to fight their battles as their own soldiers can barely fire their expensive American and British guns.

President Erdogan’s ambitions to re-conquer Ottoman holdings in the Arab world has also been set-back. Turkey will either have to abandon her ambitions in Syria completely or else join the constructive efforts to re-build the country on the terms set by Damascus and Moscow. The likelihood is that Erdogan will continue to shift his focus to Iraq whose comparatively weak central government is less equipped to stand up to illegal Turkish incursions into the north of the country.

Finally, for those who lack a sufficiently sound heart to celebrate the victory of secular Syria over terrorism, perhaps they will have enough of a head to realise that in halting the progress of ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Free Syrian Army and other terrorist groups, Syria has helped make the world a safer place.

I firmly believe that someday people will look back at December 2016 and recall the heroic struggle of Syria, Russia and their other allies against Islamic terrorism. They will feel shame at how their own governments have failed to keep them safe and they’ll say, thank you President Assad and thank you President Putin for doing so.

The war is not over, Raqqa, Deir ez-Zor and other eastern regions of Syria must also be liberated. Aleppo, whilst free, will need to be rebuilt. A great deal of work lies ahead, but the tied has sufficiently turned and a decisive blow has been struck against the forces of evil.

http://theduran.com/liberated-aleppo-global-implications/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

T-72 said:


> , I suppo



Whoever you support you support the same coin with different motives on it


----------



## Tiger Awan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806772120441081856





Around 18 Pakistanis lost their lives in month of November fighting for Assad

http://english.khamenei.ir/photo/44...-to-the-Zeynabiyoun-of-Pakistan-Imam-Khamenei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Tiger Awan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806772120441081856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 18 Pakistanis lost their lives in month of November fighting for Assad
> 
> http://english.khamenei.ir/photo/44...-to-the-Zeynabiyoun-of-Pakistan-Imam-Khamenei









And some people wonder that I call them Khamenei mercenaries. BTW anyone can tell me since when al Assad suburb and cement plant in Aleppo became holy shrines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Sunnis welcome all SAA forces , hospital supplies recovered from jihadis kharjis animals

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806608350150533120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806634342046924800. Medical supplies recovered from terroist base Which was forbidden for civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> Sunnis welcome all SAA forces , hospital supplies recovered from jihadis kharjis animals
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806608350150533120



No sunni would welcome the sectarian forces of a alewite dictator, whst are you smoking?


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> No sunni would welcome the sectarian forces of a alewite dictator, whst are you smoking?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805484824710574080 ^^^ best answer to it rubbish propaganda about SAA aleppo Sunnis love them . Jihadis kharjis were claiming no one want to go to SAA areas but civilians rejected them and exited .don't watch TV media propaganda




^&&& Media is trying to portray Fsa and Isis terroist as. Innocent civilans


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Jack De Paccino*
5 hrs
Go, Syria!

Today this call we want to address our faithful allies in the front – soldiers of the Syrian Arab Army, looking at their rapid progress in Aleppo.

Now, the Syrian government forces are close to retaking the militant-controlled eastern districts of this city. Signs mount that the opposition in the city “faces potential collapse” from the Syrian regime’s latest offensive.

The militants estimate that President Bashar al-Assad’s forces and their allies now hold some 60% of the territory in the city the opposition controlled just over a week ago, though the situation remains fluid and difficult to assess.

“A number of militants are thinking of leaving as well because they have become exhausted by the situation”, said Mohammad Al-Sheikh, a member of a militant faction in Aleppo.

“Their spirits are low. They are in despair over not being able to break the siege,” he said.

Last week, located in the eastern part of the city civilian leaders formed a negotiating committee to discuss a truce agreement with the Syrian government, but they were unable to establish contact with the pro-government forces, the paper reported.

At the same time about 3,000 militants surrendered and were granted safe passage in the town of Khan al-Sheikh on the outskirts of the Syrian capital Damascus. The militants and their families boarded 52 buses that will transport them to the Idlib province.

“After long and difficult negotiations, a ceasefire agreement with the militants was reached,” a spokesman for Russia’s reconciliation center in Syria, Col. Alexei Leshchenko said. The militants handed over more than 500 guns, as well as sniper rifles and dozens of 120-mm mortars.

It should be noted, that operation of the Syrian army became so successful that in the West began another tantrum. They fear like the plague the liberation of the entire city of Aleppo, because it would be a very important and painful blow to the “opposition”. For the same anti-Syrian “opposition”, in which invested a lot of money and at some point even hoped that it would be able to destroy independent Syria and its leadership.

The Prime Minister of Britain Theresa Mei said, that it is necessary to put pressure on Russia in connection with the fact that it supports Syria. During a joint press conference with her Polish counterpart, Beate Szydlow, Mei said: “We must keep the pressure on Russia, given its growing self-confidence.”

The German Bundestag also bucked up. Two MP Norbert Röttgen (the Christian democratic Union) and Brantner Francis (the green Party) – in response to Russia’s actions in Syria call for new sanctions. “It’s not acceptable that those responsible for war crimes fly to Munich or Paris to do their Christmas shopping while women and children are dying in Syria”, they loudly proclaimed in a statement.

For the USA the offensive of Syrian soldiers caused genuine horror. Despite the fact that the current government is trying to “replay” the results of the recent presidential elections, it is already looks like agony. Now the “Democrats” fear that Donald Trump indeed will fulfill his promises and stop supporting “moderate opposition” in Syria (the “moderate”, which moderate kills civilians, in contrast to the “radical” that kills radical).This would reduce long-term efforts of the American “Democrats” to nothing.

http://en.hunternews.ru/?p=4894


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805484824710574080 ^^^ best answer to it rubbish propaganda about SAA aleppo Sunnis love them . Jihadis kharjis were claiming no one want to go to SAA areas but civilians rejected them and exited .don't watch TV media propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> ^&&& Media is trying to portray Fsa and Isis terroist as. Innocent civilans



What you are posting is propaganda 

Assad a alewite dictator has bought ruin to Syria, why? should sunni Muslims not be able to govern or rule a state in which they are the majority 

More then that Syria is a rubble heap, it is no longer part of the OIC or Arab league it has no one to fund recinstruction or trade or anything to trade or money to pay for it.

The country's that support alewite dictatorship in Syria cant help syria at all beyond provide bombs


Until Assad goes and the people can choosh their leader and punish the alewites for decades of brutal control and dictatorship Syria will remain a rubble heap


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> What you are posting is propaganda
> 
> Assad a alewite dictator has bought ruin to Syria, why? should sunni Muslims not be able to govern or rule a state in which they are the majority
> 
> More then that Syria is a rubble heap, it is no longer part of the OIC or Arab league it has no one to fund recinstruction or trade or anything to trade or money to pay for it.
> 
> The country's that support alewite dictatorship in Syria cant help syria at all beyond provide bombs
> 
> 
> Until Assad goes and the people can choosh their leader and punish the alewites for decades of brutal control and dictatorship Syria will remain a rubble heap


Protest against Assad were. Part of Arab spring and Arab spring is a 100 foreign funded just like rebels are 100 percent foreign funded . Baloch Bhe azadi ki Jung ar rahay Haan is ka MATLAB yeah nehi ka sub Baloch alag Hona a chatey Haan sirj thoray sa logh , or Baloch bh Syria ka bhe yeah he mamala ha


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> Protest against Assad were. Part of Arab spring and Arab spring is a 100 foreign funded just like rebels are 100 percent foreign funded . Baloch Bhe azadi ki Jung ar rahay Haan is ka MATLAB yeah nehi ka sub Baloch alag Hona a chatey Haan sirj thoray sa logh , or Baloch bh Syria ka bhe yeah he mamala ha



Pakistan isnt a dictatorship 

The alewites were placed in power by colonial france to weaken Syria and Muslims 

That dogs cult has slaughtered muslims in Syria for decades

For how long should muslims be ruled by a alewite king?


----------



## 50cent

Christams celebration in SAA areas






vs Christmas celebration in Fsa jihadis kharjis areas










hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan isnt a dictatorship
> 
> The alewites were placed in power by colonial france to weaken Syria and Muslims
> 
> That dogs cult has slaughtered muslims in Syria for decades
> 
> For how long should muslims be ruled by a alewite king?


Syria ka loghoon ko yeah logh human shields istemal kartay Haan Apna bade ka under civilians rakhtay haan Good terroist bad terroist theory MATLAB syria ka terroistst achay Haan or Pakistan terroist burst haan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> Christams celebration in SAA areas
> View attachment 358755
> View attachment 358756
> vs Christmas celebration in Fsa jihadis kharjis areas
> View attachment 358758
> View attachment 358759
> 
> 
> 
> Syria ka loghoon ko yeah logh human shields istemal kartay Haan Apna bade ka under civilians rakhtay haan Good terroist bad terroist theory MATLAB syria ka terroistst achay Haan or Pakistan terroist burst haan



Look I dont have time to decipher your Ebonics

Why should the majority population be butchered so Assad can play Santa dress up?


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> Look I dont have time to decipher your Ebonics
> 
> Why should the majority population be butchered so Assad can play Santa dress up?


Main problem is SAA never attack civilians brave terroist after attacking SAA intentionally hide in civilians areas so that civilians get hurt in cross firing. Same case with aleppo. 647 surrendered terroist accepted hiding intentionally in civilians areas . Tell it brave terroist to stop hiding in civilians areas it's against rules to install military installations



now think from ur brain not between middle of ur legs. Why isnt SAA attacking ^^ Damascus city above which is full of Sunni civilians because there are no terroist hiding there


----------



## 50cent

Christans showing their support Dr Bashar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105




----------



## Oublious

Pathetic secterians with propaganda movies, the fact is assad and russian bombed every hospital in allepo. The result is no basic treatment and old women dead. Imagine how many didn't reach the news.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1350333281663645

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 358768
> Christans showing their support Dr Bashar


Assad and Syrians have support of free world


galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 358768
> Christans showing their support Dr Bashar



President and Syrian people have got support in people of free and democratic world.
Syria will be born again because they have friends...


----------



## 50cent

Oublious said:


> Pathetic secterians with propaganda movies, the fact is assad and russian bombed every hospital in allepo. The result is no basic treatment and old women dead. Imagine how many didn't reach the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1350333281663645




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806634342046924800^^^^^ reality all medicines were taken off from hospitals to terroist headquarters so only terroist can get use off medicines Civilians were denied to use any medicnes.White Helmets are only good at making fake videos to gain sympathy


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> Pathetic secterians with propaganda movies, the fact is assad and russian bombed every hospital in allepo. The result is no basic treatment and old women dead. Imagine how many didn't reach the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1350333281663645





Shouldnt you been be bombing Kurds or training and supplying ISIS with your rogue disfunctional military instead of making baseless claims?



Russia hasn't been flying missions over Aleppo for almost two months.

Russia has been sending mobile hospitals, medics, doctors and medicine and recently your beloved terrorist shelled a mobile Russian hospital killing two people.

The "moderates" were discovered to have been hording warehouses with medical supplies for themselves instead of helping civilians.

Russia, has been sending food and and bomb disposal experts to remove mines and IEDs that your beloved terrorist placed in residential areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian government soldiers gather in Al-Haidariya neighbourhood after government forces took control of the area in Aleppo, Syria December 2, 2016. REUTERS/Omar Sanadiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

I think Bana has been identified https://barbaramckenzie.wordpress.com/2016/11/28/bana-of-aleppo-the-story-so-far-update/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

galaxy_surfer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806634342046924800^^^^^ reality all medicines were taken off from hospitals to terroist headquarters so only terroist can get use off medicines Civilians were denied to use any medicnes.White Helmets are only good at making fake videos to gain sympathy




old from iraq...

you are good propaganda boy...



ptldM3 said:


> Shouldnt you been be bombing Kurds or training and supplying ISIS with your rogue distinctional military instead of making baseless claims?
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hasn't been flying missions over Aleppo for almost two months.
> 
> Russia has been sending mobile hospitals, medics, doctors and medicine and recently your beloved terrorist shelled a mobile Russian hospital killing two people.
> 
> The "moderates" were discovered to have been hording warehouses with medical supplies for themselves instead of helping civilians.
> 
> Russia, has been sending food and and bomb disposal experts to remove mines and IEDs that your beloved terrorist placed in residential areas.




That video is from iraq, go watch video instead talking propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Humanity First
11 hrs





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1236488786406783






Syrian army discovered huge amounts of toxic chemicals stored in the warehouse of the rebels in Aleppo.

*Cristina Rizzi*
10 hrs
Brussels now "consents" to Assad remaining head of the Syrian government, but wants a “devolution of power to Syria’s provinces, which would allow for ‘moderate rebel’ forces to be integrated into local security forces.”
The EU is reportedly - http://www.thetimes.co.uk/…/eu-offers-cash-to-assad-regime-… - planning to offer Damascus financial aid in exchange for allowing rebel forces stay in power in some regions of Syria.
ARE WE KIDDING, RIGHT?

The new "proposal" from the EU was voiced by its foreign policy chief, Federica Mogherini (an epic IDIOT) at a meeting with opposition leaders two weeks ago, the British newspaper reported. As the Syrian Army scored several victories and is about to take complete control over Aleppo, the EU is looking at securing a “political transition” - a term used by all foreign stakeholders in the Syrian conflict to describe the forming of a new system of governance in the country, under the guise of ending the war.
So whilst European people are under austerity experiencing misery, these bastards are spending to secure moderate rebels into Syria!

THEY ARE UNBELIEVABLE, SHAMELESS, DISGUSTING BEINGS. Enough said!

#Syria #Aleppo #westernmedia #EU #USagenda #USgreedwars#syrianconflict #USpolitics #EUpolitics #federicamogherini #moderaterebels#lies #mediamanipulation
*EU offers cash to Assad regime for Syria peace deal*
Richard Spencer, Middle East Correspondent

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/w...o-assad-regime-for-syria-peace-deal-w8shn8rjx

December 3 2016, 12:00pm, The Times





The siege of Aleppo has ruined efforts by western powers to end the warGEORGE OURFALIAN/GETTY IMAGES
The EU is offering financial support for a Syria still ruled by President Assad in a last-ditch effort to retain western influence on the outcome of the war, _The Times_ has been told.

As the battle for Aleppo reaches an endgame, EU officials are said to have accepted that previous western demands that Assad step down are unrealistic. There is a growing sense that America has been sidelined as a western negotiating partner.

Instead, the EU foreign policy chief, Federica Mogherini, put new proposals to opposition leaders at a meeting two weeks ago, with an offer of aid and investment as a sweetener for all sides.

The proposals were in line with United Nations resolutions calling for a “political transition” in Syria. The United States,…

*Kissell Mathew shared Humanity First's video.*
1 hr












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1227428493979479






Humanity First
2 December at 21:05
Proof the mainstream media spreads fake news


----------



## 50cent

Oublious said:


> old from iraq...
> 
> you are good propaganda boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is from iraq, go watch video instead talking propaganda.


Some more recovery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

galaxy_surfer said:


> Some more recovery
> View attachment 358899




how many times do we have to watch iraq war videos?


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> how many times do we have to watch iraq war videos?




What videos would this be? Do you have proof that those images are from Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Syria's war: What went wrong in east Aleppo?*
*The collapse of the armed opposition in Aleppo has removed the major military threats to regime advancement.*



















*by*
*Samer Abboud*



Samer N Abboud is an Assistant Professor of International Studies at Arcadia University, Pennsylvania. His current focus is on Syrian capital flight.

When the Russian intervention into the Syrian conflict accelerated in mid-2016, many analysts and partisans declared the "Battle of Aleppo" to hold the key to the future of the Syrian conflict.

Decisive victory one way or another, or the re-establishment of a military stalemate, would dramatically affect the course of the conflict and the possibilities of a political solution, no matter how flawed or unjust.

As 2016 draws to a close, the Russian-led intervention into Aleppo has led to virtually the entire city falling under the control of regime-aligned forces, begging the question: What next?

While sound prediction and analysis in this moment is a challenging, if not entirely flawed, exercise, there are certain trajectories that point to what the future may hold.

READ MORE: Why Syria's Bashar al-Assad is still in power?

There were no restrictions or limitations to the extent of destruction wrought on Aleppo and the approach of full military force is unlikely to change.

The strategy has been validated by sustained territorial gains and the collective indifference of most of the world. Most importantly, however, was the decimation of armed groups' capacity and their increasing inability to resist regime-led advances.

What is emerging then is a new Syrian order, one in which Russian-led forces are able to impose new military and political realities on the conflict.

Rebel groups have thus suffered from both the decreased patronage of their regional sponsors and the serious material degradations caused by the Russian-led intervention.

Groups had consolidated in Aleppo and received displaced fighters from other areas, integrating them into their ranks. This meant that the most significant and potentially powerful concentration of armed oppositionists congealed in Eastern Aleppo, including Ahrar al-Sham, Fateh al-Sham (formerly al-Nusra front), Jaysh al-Mujahideen, and key brigades associated with the Free Syrian Army.

For all intents and purposes, the collapse of the armed opposition in Aleppo has removed the major military threats to regime advancement.

The strategy employed to bring this about was quite clear: bombard and besiege specific areas; cut off supply routes; intensify attacks against any existing infrastructure; and impose ceasefires and related agreements that forced armed groups out of the areas.





Aleppo December 4 who controls what [Daylife]
Slowly, over the past few months, this strategy has put the death knell to any serious opposition's ability to shape the course of the conflict. Having now been validated by the events in Aleppo, the strategy is sure to be exported to other areas now in the sightline of the Russian-led forces, mainly Eastern Ghouta and the Hama countryside.

While these areas may soon serve as refuges to fighters from Aleppo, these fighters are unlikely to be able to mount any serious military challenge to any further Russian-led advances. Supply routes from both the southern and northern borders have been effectively cut off and there is virtually no hope for any sort of coordination among armed groups' ranks.

Compounding this reality is the total unwillingness on the part of regime allies to contemplate any political compromise that is not consistent with the regime advances. For example, the UN Security Council attempt to impose a ceasefire on Aleppo was vetoed by Russian and China, while armed groups' calls for a ceasefire and humanitarian corridor were similarly rejected.

What is emerging then is a new Syrian order, one in which Russian-led forces are able to impose new military and political realities on the conflict. Recent events in Homs portend what this may mean for the future.

In that city, as in Hama, a series of car bombs and continued low levels of violence have persisted even in the aftermath of the cities' so-called "liberation". This is merely a repackaging of violence and it is not an insignificant development. It does not mean that violence has gone away or that it is not a threat to Syrians who live in these cities. In just this past month, Homs has seen aid and reconstruction money flow into the city to the point where the United Nations has declared that 99 percent of all war debris is cleared from the city centre.

READ MORE: Syria's future is shaped by Russian designs

Meanwhile, Russian and regime jets continue to bomb and besiege the countryside around the city.

This is, unfortunately, the kind of future that the Russian intervention is making possible, one in which violence persists amidst the facade of normality and reconstruction. How else could we explain this dichotomy in which Homs gets labelled as free and safe and international organisations rush in to participate in its reconstruction, while a few miles outside of the city violence persists? 

Inside Story - Who's benefiting from the war industry?
The post-Aleppo order is thus unlikely to be defined by the same geography and fragmentation of the country into competing areas of control by different groups. Pockets of control may persist, but it seems unlikely that the contraction of territory will be reversed anytime soon.

With the regime and its allies already unwilling to surrender political concessions, and any sort of external military solution seemingly off the table, we seem to be entering a totally new phase of the conflict in which we need to be serious and pragmatic about what is politically possible moving forward.

In the meantime, as the conflict map changes, so too will the dynamics of violence and human suffering that are unlikely to be alleviated anytime soon.

Source: Al Jazeera News
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/12/syria-war-wrong-east-aleppo-161208053038288.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

7 year old girl. Bana who stole world attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Palestinian Assad cannon fodder POW captured in Aleppo.





There weer also Iraqis and afghan. So far not a single Syrian was captured as POW. Looks like Syrians only give interviews and looting.


----------



## Oublious

ptldM3 said:


> What videos would this be? Do you have proof that those images are from Iraq?




Don´t have to, i saw that 3 years ago. Go and let your arab friends read the letters...


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, December 08, 2016
Rebel fighters carry their weapons as they pose in a rebel-held area of Aleppo, Syria. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> Don´t have to, i saw that 3 years ago. Go and let your arab friends read the letters...




In other words you have zero proof. Debates work like this, if you have proof you provide it, usually when someone can't provide any proof they are full of crap. 

So, like I said post this supposed video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Brave Fsa Warrior escape running from aleppo by shaving beards cutting hairs transforming them into innocent civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* US Defense Secretary Ash Carter said the extra troops will help the local forces in their anticipated push to retake Raqqa, the de facto capital of the extremist group’s self-styled caliphate, and to deny sanctuary to IS after Raqqa is captured. (Reuters file) *

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...o-battle-is/story-j8o9311nRiH2gTEFu6m5aI.html

US Defense Secretary Ash Carter said Saturday that as many as 200 more American troops are being sent to Syria to help Kurdish and Arab fighters capture the Islamic State group’s key stronghold of Raqqa.

The extra troops will include special operations forces and are in addition to 300 U.S. troops already authorized for the effort to recruit, organize, train and advise local Syrian forces to combat IS.

Addressing a security conference in Bahrain, Carter said the extra troops will help the local forces in their anticipated push to retake Raqqa, the de facto capital of the extremist group’s self-styled caliphate, and to deny sanctuary to IS after Raqqa is captured.

He said President Barack Obama approved the troop additions last week.

“These uniquely skilled operators will join the 300 U.S. special operations forces already in Syria, to continue organizing, training, equipping, and otherwise enabling capable, motivated, local forces to take the fight to ISIL,” Carter said in his address to the IISS Manama Dialogues in the Bahraini capital, Manama.

“By combining our capabilities with those of our local partners, we’ve been squeezing ISIL by applying simultaneous pressure from all sides and across domains, through a series of deliberate actions to continue to build momentum,” he said.

The military push in Syria is complicated by the predominant role played by local Kurdish fighters, who are the most effective U.S. partner against IS in Syria but are viewed by Turkey -- a key U.S. ally -- as a terrorist threat.

A senior defense official said the troop boost announced by Carter will give the U.S. extra capability to train Arab volunteers who are joining the Raqqa push but are not well trained or equipped. The official spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss details of internal Pentagon planning.


----------



## Madali

ISIS taking advantage of SAA's concentration on Aleppo by having a massive offensive to retake land in Palmyra, and things not going so well for SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> ISIS taking advantage of SAA's concentration on Aleppo by having a massive offensive to retake land in Palmyra, and things not going so well for SAA.




Some of the heavy caliber guns were withdrawn and Russian forces left prior to the ISIS offensive.


The SAA has high moral right now and some units were trained and led by Russian advisors; however, the SAA numbers in Palmyra are not clear nor is it clear if the SAA in Palmyra are some of the better trained units or not. ISIS strength is also unknown. I'm afraid that they might panic and continue to retreat.

From what I understand ISIS is attacking Syrian forces from multiple fronts and ultimately they appear to be trying to attack West of Palmyra from north and south in order to encircle the city and block off reinforcements. 

Hopefully air strikes will intensify and sizable reinforcements will be brought in.


----------



## Saudi Typhoon

isis retake Palmyra.

incompetent Russians and their mullah allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Project 4202

^^^ After being raped by RUAF , your friends are running away from Palmyra as we speak.


----------



## ptldM3

Saudi Typhoon said:


> isis retake Palmyra.
> 
> incompetent Russians and their mullah allies.




Isis (aka same shit as Saudi Arabia) attacked after Russia left Palmyra and no Isis has breached Palmyra. The latest reports are of isis retreating.

And if you want to talk incompetence, look no further then the Saudi collation which lost about 400 armored vehicles against Hauthis in sandals. It's pathetic when Saudi military bases inside Saudi Arabia is being raided by Hauthis while Saudi soldiers are filmed running away

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

ptldM3 said:


> Isis (aka same shit as Saudi Arabia) attacked after Russia left Palmyra and no Isis has breached Palmyra. The latest reports are of isis retreating.
> 
> And if you want to talk incompetence, look no further then the Saudi collation which lost about 400 armored vehicles against Hauthis in sandals. It's pathetic when Saudi military bases inside Saudi Arabia is being raided by Hauthis while Saudi soldiers are filmed running away



When ISIS is advancing, its haha SAA are such losers, when ISIS is retreating, its SAA and ISIS are best buddies.

But this is not important, to any objective person interested in this conflict, one has to understand that there can be set-backs at times. And the future can never be 100% predictable. For all we know, in 5 years, SAA would have succeeded, or al Nusra, or ISIS, or Kurds, who knows. What's essential, I think, is to look at any geoconflict and try to be as honest about it as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Isis (aka same shit as Saudi Arabia) attacked after Russia left Palmyra and no Isis has breached Palmyra.


* Russians and Khamenaists fled when saw ISIS comming. Assadists are crying about it all over twitter.
* ISIS is Iraqi Baath, just like Assad is Syrian Baath. Nothing to do with Saudi Arabia.



> And if you want to talk incompetence, look no further then the Saudi collation which lost about 400 armored vehicles against Hauthis in sandals. It's pathetic when Saudi military bases inside Saudi Arabia is being raided by Hauthis while Saudi soldiers are filmed running away


You know nothing about Yemen. Its North Yemen vs. South Yemen. North Yemen has regular battle hardened army with hundreds of thousands troops, hundreds of tanks, hundreds of MLRS, ballistic and anti ship missiles.

Its Syria where peasants with rusty AK and sandals.

Before Saudi intervention North Yemen was about to take South. They already captured most of the Aden. And they were kicked. All they can brag about is 20 old tanks destroyed.

Russia together with Iran and swarms of mercenaries is fighting for over a year and did not achieve anything beside killing people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Assad wont get peace in Syria 

guerilla tactics are the way forward, Assad dosent have the resources to control syria so it would be good to give him the run around let him amass soldiers at one point and strike him at another

I can see SAA becoming exhausted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Russia together with Iran and swarms of mercenaries is fighting for over a year and did not achieve anything beside killing people.



Aleppo, the most important city in Syria (I say more important than even Damascus) was mostly controlled by terror groups. Syrian army which was on verge of being besieged itself has now fully besieged terrorists in a small pocket in the city and now controls more than 90% of Aleppo. Fully securing Aleppo which will happen soon will be a nail in coffin of terrorists. I do call that a huge achievement. Nobody thought terrorists would lose 70% of their controlled territory in 3 days.



500 said:


> * Russians and Khamenaists fled when saw ISIS comming. Assadists are crying about it all over twitter.


All reports of soldiers fleeing Palmyra were false and as you see and to your full disappointment, ISIS offensive has failed by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> * Russians and Khamenaists fled when saw ISIS comming. Assadists are crying about it all over twitter.






You say some pretty retarded stuff. Sometimes I wonder if you're on drugs or if your intellect is that low. It was the Russians and its allies that took on Isis in Palmyra in which Isis suffered about 500 dead and the remainder ran away. So why would Russia run now after they easily defeated Isis?

Russian soldiers have faced Isis attacks around Palmyra long after they captured the city. Isis was driven out of Palmyra by the Russians and they failed miserably every time they tried to retake the city.





500 said:


> * ISIS is Iraqi Baath, just like Assad is Syrian Baath. Nothing to do with Saudi Arabia.





Isis has the same idiology as Saudi Arabia, same sharia laws. Everything that Saudi Arabia is, is what Isis aspires to be.





500 said:


> You know nothing about Yemen. Its North Yemen vs. South Yemen. North Yemen has regular battle hardened army with hundreds of thousands troops, hundreds of tanks, hundreds of MLRS, ballistic and anti ship missiles.






Lol, what are you getting at? Are you high? I was talking about the Saudi failure in Yemen and you mention North vs South Yemen. I find it laughable how you are a cheerleader for the Saudis. The Saudi coalition has gotten pile driven into the ground by the Hauthis.

The Saudis make the 2006 Israeli invasion of Lebonon look like success.





500 said:


> Its Syria where peasants with rusty AK and sandals.






Stop repeating the same crap that the poor peasants with pitchforks have nothing. The west and gulf states have supplied the terrorists in Syria with everything from small arms, to MLRS and TOWs to heavy armor. All sides acknowledge this, the only one claiming that they have nothing but AKs is you.


Not to mention Syria had one of the largest militaries in the Middle East and the Syrian government only controlled a small portion of Syria. So who controlled all of the heavy armor?





500 said:


> Before Saudi intervention North Yemen was about to take South. They already captured most of the Aden. And they were kicked. All they can brag about *is 20 old tanks destroyed.*






You don't care about fact, you just make something up and repeat it until you turn blue in the face. The Saudis lost hundreds of military vehicles. I have posted a website that document all of those destroyed vehicles. Those vehicles include APCs, MRAPs, IFVs, light trucks and also tanks.

Those 20 destroyed tanks were only ones photographed by the Hauthis. There is likely a lot more, and this is very outdated by now.






500 said:


> Russia together with Iran and swarms of mercenaries is fighting for over a year and did not achieve anything beside killing people.





Yet military experts beg to differ. The Syrian army was on the retreat before Russia entered the war and now they are on the offensive. Russia, Syria and its allies have taken hundreds of villages, districts and strategic locations, not to mention Aleppo is finishes, after Aleppo thousands of soldiers will be freed up to other fronts. Your tears most be saulty. You're so invested in the terrorists that you are now delusional. Your team is getting their asseskicked, it's a reality, deal with it.


And you want to talk about killing people? Israeli killed and injured mostly civilians in 2006. In one month 5 Israeli aircraft fell out of the sky, dozens of tanks and other armored vehicles were destroyed or penetrated, and hundreds of Israeli soldiers were killed and injured. This is even more embarrassing then Israeli "commandos" getting the shit beaten out of them by civilians on an aid ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Aleppo, the most important city in Syria (I say more important than even Damascus) was mostly controlled by terror groups. Syrian army which was on verge of being besieged itself has now fully besieged terrorists in a small pocket in the city and now controls more than 90% of Aleppo. Fully securing Aleppo which will happen soon will be a nail in coffin of terrorists. I do call that a huge achievement. Nobody thought terrorists would lose 70% of their controlled territory in 3 days.


Aleppo had importance when it had industries. Now ALL industries in Aleppo are leveled to ground. Sheikh Najar is leveled, Ramousah is leveled, Leramon is leveled. Nothing left there at all. Poor working class people are exterminated and expelled. 

More over, if u take Aleppo province, Khamenai thugs control barely 15% of it.



> All reports of soldiers fleeing Palmyra were false and as you see and to your full disappointment, ISIS offensive has failed by now.


Russians and Iranian mercenaries fled. All Assadists report it. Alawis remained. And u know nothing about Palmyra. I remember that day before Palmyra and Tabla fall Assadists were telling that all is fine.

Both Syrian and Iraqi Baath are walking dead. Its only matter of time when their agony will end.



ptldM3 said:


> You say some pretty retarded stuff. Sometimes I wonder if you're on drugs or if your intellect is that low. It was the Russians and its allies that took on Isis in Palmyra in which Isis suffered about 500 dead and the remainder ran away. So why would Russia run now after they easily defeated Isis?
> 
> 
> Russian soldiers have faced Isis attacks around Palmyra long after they captured the city. Isis was driven out of Palmyra by the Russians and they failed miserably every time they tried to retake the city.


Russians in Syria are mercenaries. They came just to earn money. They have zero interest to die for Assad. All Russia does in Syria is dropping unguided bombs on some random town (sometimes they bomb even Assad towns) and claim they killed million ISIS. 



> Isis has the same idiology as Saudi Arabia, same sharia laws. Everything that Saudi Arabia is, is what Isis aspires to be.


LOL accoridng to that logic Iran is also ISIS because it has Sharia.



> Lol, what are you getting at? Are you high? I was talking about the Saudi failure in Yemen and you mention North vs South Yemen. I find it laughable how you are a cheerleader for the Saudis. The Saudi coalition has gotten pile driven into the ground by the Hauthis.


Saudis did fine. They secured South Yemen with minimal effort and casualties.



> The Saudis make the 2006 Israeli invasion of Lebonon look like success.


2006 war was huge success. We managed to pacify Hezbollah in 1 month. 



> Stop repeating the same crap that the poor peasants with pitchforks have nothing. The west and gulf states have supplied the terrorists in Syria with everything from small arms, to MLRS and TOWs to heavy armor. All sides acknowledge this, the only one claiming that they have nothing but AKs is you.


40 TOWs a month thats nothing. As I said one tank fired that amount of rounds in 1 day.



> Not to mention Syria had one of the largest militaries in the Middle East and the Syrian government only controlled a small portion of Syria. So who controlled all of the heavy armor?


Yes Assad had one of the largest and strongest armies in the world and it was defeated by peasants with rusty AK.



> You don't care about fact, you just make something up and repeat it until you turn blue in the face. The Saudis lost hundreds of military vehicles. I have posted a website that document all of those destroyed vehicles. Those vehicles include APCs, MRAPs, IFVs, light trucks and also tanks.
> 
> Those 20 destroyed tanks were only ones photographed by the Hauthis. There is likely a lot more, and this is very outdated by now.






> Yet military experts beg to differ. The Syrian army was on the retreat before Russia entered the war and now they are on the offensive.


Assadists were on retreat until Spring 2013 when Iran sent swarms of sectarian thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

This is disturbing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807163921622827008
Look at the oppression @Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807178471600431104 @ptldM3 but hey assad regime propaganda right? lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807637468711362560






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807536729246703616

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

WaLeEdK2 said:


> This is disturbing
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807163921622827008
> Look at the oppression @Serpentine
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807178471600431104 @ptldM3 but hey assad regime propaganda right? lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807637468711362560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807536729246703616


I have better for u:











BTW Khamenaists Assadists and North Korea are best friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

500 said:


> I have better for u:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Khamenaists Assadists and North Korea are best friends.



Why are you showing me this lol? This has nothing do with Syria. If you think Syrian soldiers are forcing them to celebrate or something then you've lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russians and Iranian mercenaries fled. All Assadists report it. Alawis remained. And u know nothing about Palmyra. I remember that day before Palmyra and Tabla fall Assadists were telling that all is fine.





Again why would Russia flee when they took on Isis head on and drove them out of Palmyra? The outskirts of Palmyra has been under Isis attack ever since it was captured and no one fled. I know you got happy (probably got a hard on) hearing that your beloved Isis was going to overrun Palmyra but reinforcements came in (likely some Russian) airstrikes were also launched and a counterattack drove Isis back. 

So the bad news just keep coming for you. Grab a few tissues bro.





500 said:


> *Russians in Syria are mercenaries. *They came just to earn money. They have zero interest to die for Assad. All Russia does in Syria is dropping unguided bombs on some random town (sometimes they bomb even Assad towns) and claim they killed million ISIS.





Take off your tin foil hat. Spetsnaz are now mercenaries? Sappers that disarm bombs are mercenaries? God you're a slow one.

Also, Russia is not fighting Isis right?















Look at those mercenaries that all have matching uniforms with encrypted radio headphones that Only Russian spec ops us, the pistols are Viking pistols which are extremely rare to get and are used by Spetznaz. Look at those AK, they probably have $2000-3000 in upgrades the Eotech and Aimpoint red dot optics are $500-700, the magnifyers are over $500.



I never heard of mercenaries that were sappers, never heard of mercenaries clearing mines and IEDs.









VDV paratroopers flag in Palmyra:












500 said:


> *Saudis did fine. They secured South Yemen with minimal effort and casualties*.









again you're rediculus and you seem to get a hard on for Saudis.

What is minimal? The Saudis do not even reveal how many casualties they have suffered or how much equipment they lost, that should tell you something.

The Saudis have lost hundreds of armored vehicles, dozens of Saudi outposts and military bases have been attacked and overrun. What is exactly minimum? The Saudis have lost thousands of women....I mean soldiers....There are multiple videos of entire Saudi convoys being destroyed. Minimal right?






500 said:


> 2006 war was huge success. We managed to pacify Hezbollah in 1 month.





Many people in Israeli including military folks thinks Israel lost. No one outside Israel considers Israel the winner in the 2006 Lebonon war.


Israeli caused billion in damages, ended up killing and injuring more civilians then they did of Hezballah. Suffered hundreds of casualties, dozens of pieces of armor destroyed or damaged and lost 5 aircraft. Yep, mission accomplished 





500 said:


> 40 TOWs a month thats nothing. As I said one tank fired that amount of rounds in 1 day.






TOWs and missiles for TOWs are supplied by various countries. Moreover, Gulf states have been buying Soviet weapons from Easter Europe, including tanks and MLRSs. The Arabs even have bragged about supplying such weapons so cut the crap with the whole 'poor farmers with nothing but pitchforks and AKs'












500 said:


> Yes Assad had one of the largest and strongest armies in the world and it was defeated by peasants with rusty AK.







Yea, peasant that flooded from Turkey that are equipped with, TOWs, RPGs, machine guns, mortars, AAA guns, IEDs, mines, tanks, IFVs, MLRS and IEDs.

The point is that that you avoided the subject and made another false claim. The Syrian army only controls a small part of Syria yet prior to the war they had one of the largest militaries in the Middle East, even you claimed the same. So it's laughable and dishonest of you to claim that the "rebels" have nothing but AKs.





500 said:


> Assadists were on retreat until Spring 2013 when Iran sent swarms of sectarian thugs.






Syrian forces were on the defensive and retreating before Russia intervened and Russia made a vast difference according to military experts including generals. The only one claiming otherwise is you.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Why are you showing me this lol? This has nothing do with Syria. If you think Syrian soldiers are forcing them to celebrate or something then you've lost it.





He has nothing, before he would show pictures of like 12 people celebrating the "Rebels" and claimed everyone loved living under them. Now the truth comes out that the "rebels" blocked food and prevented civilians from escaping, even the US Secretary of State said that today.

The so called rebels kept food and medicine for themselves while using civilians as shields while crying about how poor civilians have nothing.


He was probably literally crying behind his keyboard while he posted that troll comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ptldM3

Video show thousands of civilians flee to government controlled areas with a bunch of jihadists caught trying to blend in with the civilians.

The jihadists, some afiliated with Al-Quida, have some pathetic excuses. (Some of the locals helped identify jihadists, others admitted they were jihadists).

So far over 1200 jihadists have surrendered or been captured and 93% of Aleppo is under government control. The Syrian army could have taken all of Aleppo by now but they have paused the offensive to let civilians get to government controlled Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

News regarding Palmyra is not accurate yet, but from what I can gather, ISIS seems to be on the retreat.

It almost looks like the pyrrhic victory the opposition had in trying to break the siege in Aleppo where they apparently had initial success, but they received such devastating losses, that they could never recover. ISIS's attack in Palmyra might turn out the same.

On claim is that ISIS lost 55 men just to airstrikes today. There seems to be a large air attack on ISIS, and they are saying ISIS is retreating, receiving a lot of causalities.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Again why would Russia flee when they took on Isis head on and drove them out of Palmyra?


It weer swarms of Khamenai thugs.



> The outskirts of Palmyra has been under Isis attack ever since it was captured and no one fled. I know you got happy (probably got a hard on) hearing that your beloved Isis was going to overrun Palmyra but reinforcements came in (likely some Russian) airstrikes were also launched and a counterattack drove Isis back.
> 
> So the bad news just keep coming for you. Grab a few tissues bro.


ISIS aka Iraqi Baath is YOUR ally, not mine. You guys armed and gave billions of dollars to them.









> Take off your tin foil hat. Spetsnaz are now mercenaries? Sappers that disarm bombs are mercenaries? God you're a slow one.
> 
> Also, Russia is not fighting Isis right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359306
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359315
> 
> 
> Look at those mercenaries that all have matching uniforms with encrypted radio headphones that Only Russian spec ops us, the pistols are Viking pistols which are extremely rare to get and are used by Spetznaz. Look at those AK, they probably have $2000-3000 in upgrades the Eotech and Aimpoint red dot optics are $500-700, the magnifyers are over $500.


You dont wear sun glasses on mission. They are just bunch of clowns, who are cosplaying American soldiers.




> I never heard of mercenaries that were sappers, never heard of mercenaries clearing mines and IEDs.


You mean clearing their own cluster bombs?





> again you're rediculus and you seem to get a hard on for Saudis.
> 
> What is minimal? The Saudis do not even reveal how many casualties they have suffered or how much equipment they lost, that should tell you something.
> 
> The Saudis have lost hundreds of armored vehicles, dozens of Saudi outposts and military bases have been attacked and overrun. What is exactly minimum? The Saudis have lost thousands of women....I mean soldiers....There are multiple videos of entire Saudi convoys being destroyed. Minimal right?


You can easily estimate number of casualties based on footage. They are minimal.



> Many people in Israeli including military folks thinks Israel lost. No one outside Israel considers Israel the winner in the 2006 Lebonon war.
> 
> Israeli caused billion in damages, ended up killing and injuring more civilians then they did of Hezballah. Suffered hundreds of casualties, dozens of pieces of armor destroyed or damaged and lost 5 aircraft. Yep, mission accomplished


We lost 121 people (including first ambush, friendly fire and other accidents) and pacified Hezbollah. You lost in Chechnya and Dagestan 12,000 (100 times more), paying them billions of ransom and still have troubles.



> TOWs and missiles for TOWs are supplied by various countries. Moreover, Gulf states have been buying Soviet weapons from Easter Europe, including tanks and MLRSs. The Arabs even have bragged about supplying such weapons so cut the crap with the whole 'poor farmers with nothing but pitchforks and AKs'


40 TOWs a month thats nothing. More over ATGM supplies started only in summer 2013, AFTER Assad lost 2/3 of he country and AFTER swarms of Khamenai thugs invaded Syria.



> Syrian forces were on the defensive and retreating before Russia intervened and Russia made a vast difference according to military experts including generals. The only one claiming otherwise is you.


You know nothing about Syrian war. All major Assadist victories were made in 2013-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ebel-held-areas-of-Aleppo/article16790635.ece

ALEPPO/BEIRUT: December 10, 2016 23:42 IST
Updated: December 10, 2016 23:42 IST

Syrian’s military and Russian warplanes bombarded rebel-held districts of Aleppo on Saturday as Damascus’s allies said victory was near, but insurgents fought back and army advances halted after rapid gains during the week.

The U.S. said it was meeting a Russian team in Geneva to find a way to save lives, but an agreement looked elusive as the two countries, which back opposing sides, have repeatedly failed to strike a deal to allow evacuations and help aid deliveries.

Russia, whose military intervention helped turn the war in President Bashar al-Assad’s favour, said the Syrian government now controls 93 per cent of Aleppo, a figure Reuters could not independently verify. Its recapture would deal a major blow to rebels who have fought to unseat Mr. Assad in the nearly six-year war.

The insurgents are holed out in a handful of areas mostly south of the historic Old City, having lost nearly three-quarters of territory they controlled for years in the space of around two weeks. Lebanese Shia group Hezbollah, a key military ally of Damascus alongside Russia and Iran, said late on Friday that a “promised victory” in Aleppo was imminent and would change the course of the war.

The advances mean the government appears closer to victory than at any point since 2011 protests against Mr. Assad evolved into armed rebellion. The war has killed more than 300,000 people and made more than 11 million homeless. A win for Mr. Assad in Aleppo looks close, but fighting still raged on Saturday. Russian warplanes and Syrian artillery bombarded rebel-held districts, and rebels responded with shelling of government-controlled areas as gunfire rang out, a Reuters correspondent in Aleppo said. Russia and Syria said on Friday they had reduced military operations to allow civilians to leave. — Reuters


----------



## 500

@Serpentine 





Yep. Assadists lied about their victories in Palmyra. Iraqi Baath kicked *** of Syrian Baath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news*

*December 11, 2016*
10:29
DURING PALMYRA ATTACK MILITANTS USED ARMORED VEHICLES, ARTILLERY, CARS WITH SUICIDE BOMBERS - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

10:28
OVERNIGHT RUSSIAN AEROSPACE FORCES CARRIED OUT 64 STRIKES IN PALMYRA AREA, OVER 300 MILITANTS KILLED - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

10:27
WITH ACTIVE SUPPORT FROM RUSSIAN AEROSPACE FORCE SYRIAN TROOPS REPEL ALL MILITANT ATTACKS ON PALMYRA - DEFENSE MINISTRY

09:42
Militants shell Syrian provinces 37 times in past 24 hours - Russian Defense Ministry


----------



## Madali

Palmyra is in a bad spot. Current reports seem to indicate that city is being besieged by ISIS.


----------



## TaimiKhan

SAA has been using this technique very effectively which i noticed in last one year. They retreat deliberately and let isis or others commit all their forces and then counter attack and destroy such that opposition again cant stand up. Russians kind of did it to germans in ww2. Syrians did same in alleppo and hopefully will do again it here.


----------



## Hindustani78

500 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> 
> Yep. Assadists lied about their victories in Palmyra. Iraqi Baath kicked *** of Syrian Baath.



Iraqi Baath party operates from Syria.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> It weer swarms of Khamenai thugs.





In other words you have to stoop to petty one liners.





500 said:


> ISIS aka Iraqi Baath is YOUR ally, not mine. You guys armed and gave billions of dollars to them.





You're simply ignorant and a simpleton. Just because a handful of ISIS founders were ex Iraqi military means nothing. There were dozens of high ranking ISIS members that were not even from Iraq nor do they have any afilliation to any Baath.

Isis is 100% a religious militant group. Sense when did the Soviet Union (an atheist state) support radical religious groups? 


PS saddam was supported by France and the US too......






500 said:


> *You dont wear sun glasses on mission*. They are just bunch of clowns, who are cosplaying American soldiers.





You just demonstrated just how big of an idiot you are 

That is ballistic eyewear. I wear the same thing when I shoot but I prefer orange and clear. Most people always wear eye protection due to spent cartridges and the injuries they can cause. Dark eyewear is also recommended in sunny or snowy conditions.


There are dozens of videos of NATO forces wearing protective eye wear (not sunglasses) in combat. I love how I posted authentic spetsnaz pictures from Syria and your best rebuttal was they wear sunglasses and cosplay.


NATO soldiers in Afghanistan wearing black ballistic eyewear:


British soldier






German soldiers






French soldiers








American soldiers











500 said:


> You mean clearing their own cluster bombs?





Yea that's what I though. As usual you have no logical rubutal so you throw some stupid one liner out. Like I said sappers are highly trained specialist and no mercenaries.








500 said:


> You can easily estimate number of casualties based on footage. They are minimal.





You can easily estimate your lack of brain cells from your posts, they are minimal. That is literally one of the most idiotic statements I have ever heard. The Saudis have lost hundreds of armored vehicles, while many outposts and bases have been bombed or raided I'm not sure how you can conclude that is minimal.







500 said:


> We lost 121 people (including first ambush, friendly fire and other accidents) and pacified Hezbollah.





You lost that in a month including 1,244 soldiers injured to an enemy in open desert with nothing but AKs and ATGMs. Dozens of merkavas were knocked out, aircraft started falling from the sky and you ended up leveling residential areas into rubble in frustration.


Yea, real successful...





500 said:


> You lost in Chechnya and Dagestan 12,000 (100 times more), paying them billions of ransom and still have troubles.






The Chechen wars lasted years and the fighting took place in forests and cities. On the other hand Israel lost lost over 1000 tanks and almost 10,000 casualties in 3 weeks in 1973.





500 said:


> 40 TOWs a month thats nothing. More over ATGM supplies started only in summer 2013, AFTER Assad lost 2/3 of he country and AFTER swarms of Khamenai thugs invaded Syria.





Repeating the same crap does not make your claim anymore true. The rebels and gulf states themselves brag about the weapons that are in jihadists possession. Every time we see these farmers with pitchforks they somehow have tanks and APCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> SAA has been using this technique very effectively which i noticed in last one year. They retreat deliberately and let isis or others commit all their forces and then counter attack and destroy such that opposition again cant stand up. Russians kind of did it to germans in ww2. Syrians did same in alleppo and hopefully will do again it here.


LOL. Very effective tactics. SAA deliberately retreated from 2/3 of Syria in 2012. Now for 4 long years they are sending swarms of mercenaries and destroying country to take some pieces back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

TaimiKhan said:


> SAA has been using this technique very effectively which i noticed in last one year. They retreat deliberately and let isis or others commit all their forces and then counter attack and destroy such that opposition again cant stand up. Russians kind of did it to germans in ww2. Syrians did same in alleppo and hopefully will do again it here.





Isis was pounded by the Russian Air Force around Palmyra when they first took the city and rececently. I don't know the situation in Palmyra right now but if it's true that ISIS took Palmyra it won't last long. ISIS only attacked because Syria pulled some forces out of the city and Russia withdrew all of their forces, this is when Isis seen an opportunity.

Palmyra is relatively small, Syrian forces routed jihadists from well fortified positions in Aleppo, so Palmyra is not a problem especially when thousands of soldiers from Aleppo are freed up.

Isis is attacking Palmyra in vein. It will just be their grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> LOL. Very effective tactics. SAA deliberately retreated from 2/3 of Syria in 2012. Now for 4 long years they are sending swarms of mercenaries and destroying country to take some pieces back.



Before coming with ur usual idiotic comments, do read my post carefully. I said since last 1 year, after russians came in and syrians started to get successes.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You're simply ignorant and a simpleton. Just because a handful of ISIS founders were ex Iraqi military means nothing. There were dozens of high ranking ISIS members that were not even from Iraq nor do they have any afilliation to any Baath.
> 
> Isis is 100% a religious militant group. Sense when did the Soviet Union (an atheist state) support radical religious groups?
> 
> PS sadden was supported by France and the US too......


Thats same officers which use religious slogans. You made a silly statement that Shiaria = Saudi Arania.



> You just demonstrated just how big of an idiot you are
> 
> That is ballistic eyewear.


No, ballistic eyewear is colorless.



> Yea that's what I though. As usual you have no logical rubutal so you throw some stupid one liner out. Like I said sappers are highly trained specialist and no mercenaries.


Highly specialist in fleeing and paying ransom to Chechens.



> You can easily estimate your lack of brain cells from your posts, they are minimal. That is literally one of the most idiotic statements I have ever heard. The Saudis have lost hundreds of armored vehicles, while many outposts and bases have been bombed or raided I'm not sure how you can conclude that is minimal.


All u could show 20 old tanks.



> You lost that in a month including 1,244 soldiers injured to an enemy in open desert with nothing but AKs and ATGMs. Dozens of merkavas were knocked out, aircraft started falling from the sky and you ended up leveling residential areas into rubble in frustration.
> 
> Yea, real successful...


Hezbollah is far better armed and trained than Chechens. They have hundreds of ATGM, ballistic missiles, huge concrete bunkers under mountains, anti ship missiles everything they want.

Yet we lost 100 times less. 



> The Chechen wars lasted years and the fighting took place in forests and cities. On the other hand Israel lost lost over 1000 tanks and almost 10,000 casualties in 3 weeks in 1973.


Really you compare a war with 4 armies? Number of tanks that was emnplyed against us in 1973 is similar to number of tanks Germans used in 1941.


> Repeating the same crap does not make your claim anymore true. The rebels and gulf states themselves brag about the weapons that are in jihadists possession. Every time we see these farmers with pitchforks they somehow have tanks and APCs.


You are the one who is repeating crap. 40 ATGMs a month which they started to redcieve only in 2013, AFTER assad lost 2|3 of country. Thats supper massive aid u whine.


----------



## 50cent

ptldM3 said:


> Video show thousands of civilians flee to government controlled areas with a bunch of jihadists caught trying to blend in with the civilians.
> 
> The jihadists, some afiliated with Al-Quida, have some pathetic excuses. (Some of the locals helped identify jihadists, others admitted they were jihadists).
> 
> So far over 1200 jihadists have surrendered or been captured and 93% of Aleppo is under government control. The Syrian army could have taken all of Aleppo by now but they have paused the offensive to let civilians get to government controlled Aleppo.


If Saa is anti sunni murderous regine then why sunnis are risking their lives Saa areas spexially in Damascus city


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOL. Very effective tactics. SAA deliberately retreated from 2/3 of Syria in 2012. Now for 4 long years they are sending swarms of mercenaries and destroying country to take some pieces back.




When did this happen?  

Even in piece time theoretically the Syria army never controlled that much of it territory. The city I live in is under the sovereignty of the state but the military controls nothing.


Tactical retreats are proven tactics. Special forces live off of tactics retreat and they are sometimes better options then fighting and getting slaughtered. You retreat, but keep pressure on the enemy, you wait for reinforcements and you hit the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> Before coming with ur usual idiotic comments, do read my post carefully. I said since last 1 year, after russians came in and syrians started to get successes.


1) All important victories Assadists made in 2013-2014, when swarms of mercenaries have arrived.
2) Thinking that giving up Palmyra is some brilliant military tactics is beyond idiotic.
3) There was no any deliberate retreat tactics in WW2. Probably u mix up with Napoleon war of 1812, but this also was also result of defeats and not something they planned from the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> No, ballistic eyewear is colorless.




No it's not, you can google companies that that make ballistic eye protection and they always offer it in black.

Black ballistic eyewear is commonly issued to soldiers all around the world. See the pictures of NATO forces I posted.






500 said:


> Highly specialist in fleeing and paying ransom to Chechens.





Atleast we don't specialize in getting beat up by civilians












500 said:


> All u could show 20 old tanks.






No, I showed a database with pictures of hundreds of destroyed Saudi vehicles. You're simply a troll. I could post hundreds of burnded out Saudi APCs, MRAP, APCs ect.






500 said:


> Hezbollah is far better armed and trained than Chechens. They have hundreds of ATGM, ballistic missiles, huge concrete bunkers under mountains, anti ship missiles everything they want.






Many Chechen were ex military, moron. Not to mention there is no comparison of fighting in thick forests and cities to open desert which Israel has always had the luxury of.








500 said:


> Really you compare a war with 4 armies? Number of tanks that was emnplyed against us in 1973 is similar to number of tanks Germans used in 1941.
> 
> You are the one who is repeating crap. 40 ATGMs a month which they started to redcieve only in 2013, AFTER assad lost 2|3 of country. Thats supper massive aid u whine.






now you are crying I'm comparing Israel to 4 armies but you took 2 wars in Chechnya which lasted years, counted up the casualties and now you are crying foul 



500 said:


> 1) All important victories Assadists made in 2013-2014, when swarms of mercenaries have arrived.
> 2) Thinking that giving up Palmyra is some brilliant military tactics is beyond idiotic.
> 
> *3) There was no any deliberate retreat tactics in WW2. *
> 
> Probably u mix up with Napoleon war of 1812, but this also was also result of defeats and not something they planned from the beginning.




You have to be kidding me, most battles on the eastern front involved tactile retreating from both Soviets and Germans. Both sides did it in Kursk, it happened leading up to Stalingrad, the Germans did it around the forests of Berlin to slow down the Soviet, ect. Not to mention any attemp at encircling pockets of soldiers usually leads to a breakout by the besieged soldiers which then retreat.

@TaimiKhan can we get this guy a new official designation such as bullshiter?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

SAA and Iraqis still seem to be in a competition to determine who is the most incompetent army in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> 1) All important victories Assadists made in 2013-2014, when swarms of mercenaries have arrived.
> 2) Thinking that giving up Palmyra is some brilliant military tactics is beyond idiotic.
> 3) There was no any deliberate retreat tactics in WW2. Probably u mix up with Napoleon war of 1812, but this also was also result of defeats and not something they planned from the beginning.



Read abt battle of kursk. Russians knew german plan, made deep defences, worn out the german offensive and then counter attacked. From deliberate retreat i meant let enemy forces come in, their line if comm stretches and wear them out and then counter attack. 

Arguing about mercenaries thing is useless with u since u support the other terrorist side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

TaimiKhan said:


> Read abt battle of kursk. Russians knew german plan, made deep defences, worn out the german offensive and then counter attacked. From deliberate retreat i meant let enemy forces come in, their line if comm stretches and wear them out and then counter attack.
> 
> Arguing about mercenaries thing is useless with u since u support the other terrorist side.




The guy does not care about facts, arguing with him is like arguing with a door knob. He is either a troll or has some mental issues like delusions of grandeur. You can literally post sources with pictures and he will still stubbornly maintain his position which he has no sources to back. Look at our previous arguments. For instance did you know appearently they don't make black ballistic eyewear? All those companies offering black ballistic eyewear are appearntly liars. Soldiers that wear those are just showing off, they are not realy in combat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> Read abt battle of kursk. Russians knew german plan, made deep defences, worn out the german offensive and then counter attacked.


I dont need to read about this battle. I know it very well. My grand grand father lost leg there. There was no any deliberate retreat there.



> From deliberate retreat i meant let enemy forces come in, their line if comm stretches and wear them out and then counter attack.


And what Palmyra has to do with it? There was no any defence line there., Assadists had checkpoints around Palmyra. ISIS raded them, Assadists panicked and ran away. Do u think it was some great plan?



> Arguing about mercenaries thing is useless with u since u support the other terrorist side.


I never supported neither Syrian Baath terrorists not Iraqi Baath terrorists.








ptldM3 said:


> The guy does not care about facts, arguing with him is like arguing with a door knob. He is either a troll or has some mental issues like delusions of grandeur. You can literally post sources with pictures and he will still stubbornly maintain his position which he has no sources to back. Look at our previous arguments. For instance did you know appearently they don't make black ballistic eyewear? All those companies offering black ballistic eyewear are appearntly liars. Soldiers that wear those are just showing off, they are not realy in combat


How many times u insulted me and called names when I said that aircraft carrier is useless thing for PR? And what we see? It lost 20% of its wing in accidents and we still did not see a single footage of jet taking off with bombs from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

TaimiKhan said:


> Read abt battle of kursk. Russians knew german plan, made deep defences, worn out the german offensive and then counter attacked. From deliberate retreat i meant let enemy forces come in, their line if comm stretches and wear them out and then counter attack.
> 
> Arguing about mercenaries thing is useless with u since u support the other terrorist side.



True, but in this case it is simply the incompetence of NDF and SAA. SAA failed to build fortifications in Palmyra, and once again fell victim to ISIS's lightning SVIED strike. The closest reinforcements are 200km away, and SAA's best troops in the form of Tiger Forces are dug in Aleppo. This was the ideal time for ISIS to exploit, and exploit they did. 

What you're referring to was the first and second offensive by the rebels to break the siege of Aleppo. SAA deliberately built multiple defensive lines, and eliminated the best troops when rebels attacked, worn them down, and counter attacked with intensive force. This is why East Aleppo fell so fast is because the best fighting troops were killed when they tried to breakout of the siege. 

It does appear that there are two SAA. One, very professional and disciplined in the form of Tiger Forces and Desert Hawks while the other is extremely incompetent that was supposed to protect Palmyra.



ptldM3 said:


> You have to be kidding me, most battles on the eastern front involved tactile retreating from both Soviets and Germans. Both sides did it in Kursk, it happened leading up to Stalingrad, the Germans did it around the forests of Berlin to slow down the Soviet, ect. Not to mention any attemp at encircling pockets of soldiers usually leads to a breakout by the besieged soldiers which then retreat.



I think our friend did not read the classic Soviet War Doctrine of 'Deep Operations'. 

Our friend is getting more and more desperate as ISIS and other terrorist groups have been loosing to SAA.


----------



## alarabi

So Daesh took Palmyra and first thing they got was a storage full of weapon but surprisingly no Assadist was there to secure the storage, the funny part those Drunk Russians hit the storage after Daesh took all the weapons. The story is not finished yet, Russia kicked Daesh out of Palmyra yesterday after they supply Daesh with tones of weapons then they brought more weapons not to fight Daesh but to let Daesh takes them again.

It seems Russia and Daesh are planing for another long round of terror attacks on Syrians after it couldn't capture Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

alarabi said:


> So Daesh took Palmyra and first thing they got was a storage full of weapon but surprisingly no Assadist was there to secure the storage, the funny part those Drunk Russians hit the storage after Daesh took all the weapons. The story is not finished yet, Russia kicked Daesh out of Palmyra yesterday after they supply Daesh with tones of weapons then they brought more weapons not to fight Daesh but to let Daesh takes them again.
> 
> It seems Russia and Daesh are planing for another long round of terror attacks on Syrians after it couldn't capture Aleppo.


Saudi claiming someone else is supporting ISIS. 

Now i've seen it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I dont need to read about this battle. I know it very well. My grand grand father lost leg there. There was no any deliberate retreat there.





Wow your grandfather lost a leg at Kursk? okay then. Then that means there was no retreat, all the generals, historian and soldiers are liars. Only you are correct.


In reality, Soviets set up multiple defenses lines, when the Germans shelled the first lines the Soviets retreated and the Germans bombed empty trenches. Then when Germans advanced to the point of overrunning one defensive line the Soviets retreated to the second line and they kept repeating this until the Germans offensive grinder to a hault due to so many causalties.

And Kursk is only one example.







500 said:


> And what Palmyra has to do with it? There was no any defence line there., Assadists had checkpoints around Palmyra. ISIS raded them, Assadists panicked and ran away. Do u think it was some great plan?





So you think the Syrians didn't have defendive positions in and around Palmyra. May god help you...

If ISIS was using sworms of fighters including suicide bombers which is their usual tactics then I would retreat too especially if Isis was attacking from multiple fronts and simply had numerical superiority. Why sit there and let the enemy overrun your positions?









500 said:


> How many times u insulted me and called names when I said that aircraft carrier is useless thing for PR? And what we see? It lost 20% of its wing in accidents and we still did not see a single footage of jet taking off with bombs from it.






First off yes, there is fully loaded Mig-29s taking off from the carrier. I posted it before but you are stubborn and pretend it never happened.

The Kuznetsov also has KA-52s and resently we seen 5 Mig-29s on its deck when people were saying there are only 4 Migs, there are clearly aircraft bellow deck. So your estimate is a little off.

Also didn't 5 Israeli aircraft fall out of the sky over Lebonon in only a month?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

A.M. said:


> SAA and Iraqis still seem to be in a competition to determine who is the most incompetent army in the middle east.


 . U should not be Making fun of them Pakistan us facing same situation Ttp


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Wow your grandfather lost a leg at Kursk? okay then. Then that means there was no retreat, all the generals, historian and soldiers are liars. Only you are correct.


No one retreated in Kursk, on contrary they held lines as much as they could.



> So you think the Syrians didn't have defendive positions in and around Palmyra. May god help you...
> 
> If ISIS was using sworms of fighters including suicide bombers which is their usual tactics then I would retreat too especially if Isis was attacking from multiple fronts and simply had numerical superiority. Why sit there and let the enemy overrun your positions?


They had checkpoints (hajizes) around palmyra, no any trenchlines. If you think that giving Palmyra to 





> First off yes, there is fully loaded Mig-29s taking off from the carrier. I posted it before but you are stubborn and pretend it never happened.
> 
> The Kuznetsov also has KA-52s and resently we seen 5 Mig-29s on its deck when people were saying there are only 4 Migs, there are clearly aircraft bellow deck. So your estimate is a little off.
> 
> Also didn't 5 Israeli aircraft fall out of the sky over Lebonon in only a month?


Kuznetsov lost 20% of its wing and we still could not see a single footage of jet taking of with bombs from it. Thats total failure.

In Lebanon Israel made 15,000 sorties in one month, thats more than Russians did in Syria in 1 year (losing 12 aircaft).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

galaxy_surfer said:


> . U should not be Making fun of them Pakistan us facing same situation Ttp



Really? 

Name me a single village or city, even a small city of 10 000 people Pakistan Army lost to the TTP. As of now, there is not a single city that is under the control of the TTP. Pakistan Army dominates the battlefield, and in a pitched battle would annihilate any of these opposing forces unlike the Iraqi or Syrian Armies. 

The rebels in Syria and Iraq are fighting pitched battles against the Syrian and Iraqi Army. The only time the TTP made a stand against Pakistan Army and fought a pitched battle ferociously was in Miranshah, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> I think our friend did not read the classic Soviet War Doctrine of 'Deep Operations'.
> 
> Our friend is getting more and more desperate as ISIS and other terrorist groups have been loosing to SAA.


Give me *one* example of USSR deliberately giving up town to Germans as some genius tactics.


----------



## 50cent

notorious_eagle said:


> Really?
> 
> Name me a single village or city, even a small city of 10 000 people Pakistan Army lost to the TTP. As of now, there is not a single city that is under the control of the TTP. Pakistan Army dominates the battlefield, and in a pitched battle would annihilate any of these opposing forces unlike the Iraqi or Syrian Armies.
> 
> The rebels in Syria and Iraq are fighting pitched battles against the Syrian and Iraqi Army. The only time the TTP made a stand against Pakistan Army and fought a pitched battle ferociously was in Miranshah, and we all know how that turned out.


Really has terrorism prb in Pakistan finished no . About losing a. City Pakistan lost entire east pakistan


----------



## 500

Here is the deal. US gives destroyed neighborhoods of Aleppo to Iran. Iran buys Boeings and gives Al Bab to Turkey and north Aleppo to Kurds:


----------



## Al-Andalus

500 said:


> Here is the deal. US gives destroyed neighborhoods of Aleppo to Iran. Iran buys Boeings and gives Al Bab to Turkey and north Aleppo to Kurds:
> 
> 
> View attachment 359545



While Syrians will just follow whatever is imposed on them by foreigners as they have done for 40 + years in regards to the Al-Assad regime that they desperately wanted gone back in 2011.

Syria, Syrians and thus the Al-Assad regime proved that they all lack national cohesion otherwise this civil war would have been solved politically and none of this destruction would have occurred. Attempts at foreign involvement would have failed too. Of course the main fault lies at Al-Assad's hands for not wanting to reform and for desperately wanting to keep his throne and having no second thoughts about mass-murdering his own people and destroying his own country in the process, to accomplish that all-important goal. Aided by his "allies" of course who also have their own agendas and quite frankly could care less about Syria and the average Syrian.

A shame but I expected the fall of Aleppo after Turkey's engagement in Northern Syria against YPG/ISIS. A large number of fighters left Aleppo for the North, essentially leaving Aleppo undefended. Politics are dirty. Another confirmation.

What's your prediction for Syria's immediate future, talking about 1-2 years from now on?


----------



## 500

Al-Andalus said:


> While Syrians will just follow whatever is imposed on them by foreigners as they have done for 40 + years in regards to the Al-Assad regime that they desperately wanted gone back in 2011.
> 
> Syria, Syrians and thus the Al-Assad proved that they all lack national cohesion otherwise this civil war would have been solved politically and none of this destruction would have occurred. Attempts at foreign involvement would have failed too.
> 
> A shame but I expected the fall of Aleppo after Turkey's engagement in Northern Syria against YPG/ISIS. A large number of fighters left Aleppo for the North, essentially leaving Aleppo undefended. Politics are dirty. Another confirmation.
> 
> What's your predication for Syria's immediate future, talking about 1-2 years time?


Iranian propaganda:





Reality:

*Iran signs $16.6 billion deal for 80 Boeing planes: IRNA*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus

500 said:


> Iranian propaganda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality:
> 
> *Iran signs $16.6 billion deal for 80 Boeing planes: IRNA*



I could have done without that photo.

I see no end in sight for this conflict. Some people have said/claim that the conflict will end once the fate of Aleppo will be decided but I regard this as an highly ignorant opinion. In fact I expect the conflict to escalate as I have no fantasy to believe that the vast majority of Syrians will just sit back and accept continued Al-Assad regime rule, especially AFTER all what has occurred. Nor do I believe that the states that support the Syrian opposition will just give up. Eventually Al-Assad will lose but the cost of this loss will be enormous for Syria and Syrians. They already are.

Good luck to those rebuilding/financing Syria once peace is achieved. That alone might become almost as big a challenge as ending the war.

Anyway what is your predication in say 1-2 years from now on? Or 5 years?



alarabi said:


> So Daesh took Palmyra and first thing they got was a storage full of weapon but surprisingly no Assadist was there to secure the storage, the funny part those Drunk Russians hit the storage after Daesh took all the weapons. The story is not finished yet, Russia kicked Daesh out of Palmyra yesterday after they supply Daesh with tones of weapons then they brought more weapons not to fight Daesh but to let Daesh takes them again.
> 
> It seems Russia and Daesh are planing for another long round of terror attacks on Syrians after it couldn't capture Aleppo.



Indeed. Assadists/Russia (or rather Putin) claim to have air superiority and full control of Syrian airspace yet they fail to spot large, sometimes even huge, ISIS convoys in the middle of the desert time and time again. I don't know how much weaponry they have given to ISIS for free. We are talking numbers that reach several billion dollars. Superpower my behind. Remove the nukes and they will indeed turn into a undisputed hegemon of the universe. If Chechnya was not enough confirmation and later conflicts. Sweet dreams of a long-dead/short-lived superpower/empire whose economy has collapsed and who are lead by a dwarf full of inferiority complexes yet with an ability to steal billions of dollars. No wonder that Eastern European nations (who themselves are the least developed region of Europe) look at them with disgust. In fact they should limit themselves to doing genocides, their favorite pastime. I have to give them that. Talking about the successive Russian regimes and their loyal followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

About Palmyra:
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807635555127361536

*watanisy* ‏@*watanisy*  Dec 10

army captured Palmyra because Russia want , now...


 *watanisy* ‏@*watanisy* 


@*watanisy* thanks! for leaving NDF alone



Al-Andalus said:


> Anyway what is your predication in say 1-2 years from now on? Or 5 years?


Syria will be separated to zones of control (US aka Kurdish, Turkish, Iranian), like Germany after WW2:


----------



## Al-Andalus

500 said:


> About Palmyra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807635555127361536
> 
> *watanisy* ‏@*watanisy*  Dec 10
> 
> army captured Palmyra because Russia want , now...
> 
> 
> *watanisy* ‏@*watanisy*
> 
> 
> @*watanisy* thanks! for leaving NDF alone
> 
> 
> Syria will be separated to zones of control (US aka Kurdish, Turkish, Iranian), like Germany after WW2:



LOL. Hopefully they will kill each other until the last man.

Let us see how it will evolve and end. I predict that the Al-Assad is gone without 5 years. If not it will just be a question before another revolution begins. Things were bad before but Syria in the next 10 years will be even worse and thus make people even more willing to topple any regime as they would have even less to lose. This time anti-Assad regimes won't commit the same mistakes.

In fact I cannot see Al-Assad ever ruling all of Syria again. That dream of his is gone forever.


----------



## AmirPatriot

500 said:


> Here is the deal. US gives destroyed neighborhoods of Aleppo to Iran. Iran buys Boeings and gives Al Bab to Turkey and north Aleppo to Kurds:
> 
> 
> View attachment 359545


Dear Lord, it takes a special type of retard to say that.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## 500

AmirPatriot said:


> Dear Lord, it takes a special type of retard to say that.


Enjoy spending billions on Assad. It will take long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

500 said:


> Enjoy spending billions on Assad. It will take long.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Enjoy spending billions on Assad. It will take long.


To save Syrian people then Alqaeda and isis cowards who hide in civilians areas is them as human shields this is done in the best interest of Syrian people


----------



## 500

Syrian Baath arm their Iraqi Baath counterparts:








galaxy_surfer said:


> To save Syrian people then Alqaeda and isis cowards who hide in civilians areas is them as human shields this is done in the best interest of Syrian people


Save Syrian people by barrel bombing starving and gassing them. Even Goebbels would not think of that.

Genocidal maniacs drop unguided bombs on populated city:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Palmyra seems to be lost but it seems with minimum deaths to SAA. It appears that it wasn't a fight worth fighting for now as SAA wants to concentrate on Aleppo. 

I think it's important for SAA to be able to keep their focus and not spread themselves too thin. Aleppo is important now and after Aleppo, lots of manpower will be freed to concentrate on other areas


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Palmyra seems to be lost but it seems with minimum deaths to SAA. It appears that it wasn't a fight worth fighting for now as SAA wants to concentrate on Aleppo.
> 
> I think it's important for SAA to be able to keep their focus and not spread themselves too thin. Aleppo is important now and after Aleppo, lots of manpower will be freed to concentrate on other areas


No worries. Soon Khamenai will send another thousand of poor Afghan refugees to take Palmyra for inbred Assad. They lives are cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> No worries. Soon Khamenai will send another thousand of poor Afghan refugees to take Palmyra for inbred Assad. They lives are cheap.



Can you please not quote me if you are not interested in discussing the topic? I know you get paid for this, but I don't, so it's honestly not worth my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Syrian Baath arm their Iraqi Baath counterparts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save Syrian people by barrel bombing starving and gassing them. Even Goebbels would not think of that.
> 
> Genocidal maniacs drop unguided bombs on populated city:


This african foreign terroist is fooling people . here are your innocent akqaeda terroist barrel bombs caught


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Can you please not quote me if you are not interested in discussing the topic? I know you get paid for this, but I don't, so it's honestly not worth my time.


I always answer on topic. By the way I can tell you a secret: Assadists did not want to take Palmyra. They went there just because Russians wanted to make a show. So all these poor Afghan migrants who died there, it was just for Russia show. BTW, dont u think that using poor Afghan refugees as Assad cannon fodder is sick? No need to answer.


----------



## Madali

Aleppo will be completely in SAA's control any day now. They control 95% of it, and doubt the last pocket will take that long. However, I wonder how well they can fortify it against future attacks. If they fortify it well, then they can shift their attention to other areas, as Aleppo has been one of the most intense battlezones in the war.






I wish more people here were interested in discussing the battle strategies and such. This is supposed to be a militarily forum, but there is rarely any military talks. It might as well have been called feelings.pk

For example, I've been looking at the map,
http://syria.liveuamap.com/

What would be the next step be for SAA after Aleppo? Personally, I think they should clean up all the pockets, and forget Idlib for now. Everything surrounding Damascus should be cleared of opposition, and then think about the area between Hama and Homs. Defenses should be set up against ISIS advances, but otherwise I think they can ignored for now as they don't hold anything strategic. ISIS is already get screwed by Iraq through Mosul, Kurds advancing towards Raqqah, and Turks towards Al-bab.

Personally, I think they should airdrop soldiers in Deir Ez Zor and see if it is possible to expand the area of control in there. It would be risky, and I don't how capable their elites would be, but if they control the roads from there, then ISIS would be stuck in Palmyra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Master of fraud and liars white Helmets rescuing same women every time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A tank operated by the group firing at Syrian troops east of Palmyra city, in Homs, Syria.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Aleppo will be completely in SAA's control any day now. They control 95% of it, and doubt the last pocket will take that long. However, I wonder how well they can fortify it against future attacks. If they fortify it well, then they can shift their attention to other areas, as Aleppo has been one of the most intense battlezones in the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more people here were interested in discussing the battle strategies and such. This is supposed to be a militarily forum, but there is rarely any military talks. It might as well have been called feelings.pk
> 
> For example, I've been looking at the map,
> http://syria.liveuamap.com/
> 
> What would be the next step be for SAA after Aleppo? Personally, I think they should clean up all the pockets, and forget Idlib for now. Everything surrounding Damascus should be cleared of opposition, and then think about the area between Hama and Homs. Defenses should be set up against ISIS advances, but otherwise I think they can ignored for now as they don't hold anything strategic. ISIS is already get screwed by Iraq through Mosul, Kurds advancing towards Raqqah, and Turks towards Al-bab.
> 
> Personally, I think they should airdrop soldiers in Deir Ez Zor and see if it is possible to expand the area of control in there. It would be risky, and I don't how capable their elites would be, but if they control the roads from there, then ISIS would be stuck in Palmyra.


You talk about strategies like there are two armies: Napoleon vs. Wellington. While whats happening in reality is a sadistic slaughter of Syrian population by foreign armed to teeth mercenaries. America allows that slaughter because it wants to exhaust Russia and Iran and create Kurdistan. Russia bombs Syria to distract own population from economic problems and get American attention. Thats reality, not ur silly 3 year battle "strategy".

BTW Dier Ez Zor has working airport, u dont need to "airdrop" there anything. They constantly receive fresh troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> No worries. Soon Khamenai will send another thousand of poor Afghan refugees to take Palmyra for inbred Assad. They lives are cheap.


*
Did asad's father marry his sister?*


----------



## Hindustani78

A gunman firing an anti-tank missile at Syrian troops north of Palmyra city, in Homs Provence, Syria. (Photo: AP)


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, December 12, 2016
A civil defence member attempts to get out of a site hit at night by an airstrike in Saraqeb, in rebel-held Idlib province, Syria December 11, 2016. REUTERS/Ammar Abdullah





Reuters / Sunday, December 11, 2016
Smoke and flames rise after air strikes on rebel-controlled besieged area of Aleppo, as seen from a government-held side, in Syria. REUTERS/Omar Sanadiki





Reuters / Sunday, December 11, 2016
A still image taken from a drone footage and released by Russia's Defence Ministry on December 10, 2016, shows civilians moving in streets as they leave what the Defence Ministry said was the eastern quarters of Aleppo, Syria. Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation/Handout via REUTERS TV


----------



## Serpentine

Tick, tock, tick, tock...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-warplanes-hit-over-130-daesh-targets-in-syria/704458
Terrorist buildings struck as part of Operation Euphrates Shield

12.12.2016






Turkish jets continued to hit Daesh targets in northern Syria on Monday, hitting over 130 objectives, the military said.

The air strikes took place as part of Operation Euphrates Shield, the Turkish military added.

In air attacks targeting Daesh-held buildings, Turkish warplanes hit at least 138 targets, including terrorist shelters and headquarters, the Turkish Armed Forces said in a statement.

Monday's counterterrorism operation is part of Turkey's ongoing campaign launched in late August to rid the northern Syrian border area of terrorists.

Under the operation, which has reached its 111th day, more than 1,800 square kilometers (694 square miles) of land in northern Syria have been cleared of Daesh terrorists.


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock...


End of rat gangs in. Aleppo special tha ks to Palestinian liwa all quds atf


----------



## 500

From Syrian Baath to Iraqi Baath with love:


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> From Syrian Baath to Iraqi Baath with love:


Replace syria with iran. Syria is does not exsist at all. <3


----------



## 500

List of killed in Palmyra. Still some clowns keep telling us that Syrian army has Sunni majority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808315414472196096


500 said:


> List of killed in Palmyra. Still some clowns keep telling us that Syrian army has Sunni majority



Someone on Reddit claimed that Shaban Auja was already martyred in March. 
Here is the post they linked,

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1106263039416226

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

500 said:


> List of killed in Palmyra. Still some clowns keep telling us that Syrian army has Sunni majority


Seems know alot about Shia Sunni names. You are expert in detect the sect through names. So , you are arab under Isreli flag..............interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Madali said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808315414472196096
> 
> 
> Someone on Reddit claimed that Shaban Auja was already martyred in March.
> Here is the post they linked,
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1106263039416226





Madali said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808315414472196096


Thease bastards terroist doesn't understand all power belong to People civilans they deprived Aleppo civilians of food water. Medicines. Use them as human shields And now they have collapsed in Aleppo 95 percent of area under SAA control


----------



## Blackmoon

Reports that Aleppo has been fully liberated.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808395395965583360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808388582410977281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808396091209252869

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808396439932039168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Congrats to everyoneAleppo is free.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

now the mass raping can begin... the massmurdering may come to next level now you can torture before you kill..


----------



## warfareknow

Timur said:


> now the mass raping can begin... the massmurdering may come to next level now you can torture before you kill..


Allahu Akbar


----------



## AmirPatriot

galaxy_surfer said:


> Congrats to everyoneAleppo is free.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notorious_eagle

Congratulations to SAA and the Syrian people. 

A well deserved victory. I sincerely hope this is the tipping point, and we can end this horrendous war. These terrorists are a menace not just to Syria but to the World. I hope all these terrorists are eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beast89

Your stronk king didn't come to save Aleppo @United 

terrorist high on drugs.....this is a revolutionary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808359626626441216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808375437936173056
terrorist crying that he doesnt want to go to the courts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Aleppo right now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808421020810047490
Wheres CNN. They seem to care soooo much for Syrians and their well being

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Congratulations to Syria, no more Wahabi monkeys in Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WaLeEdK2

More celebrations in Aleppo. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808424198037114880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

beast89 said:


> Your stronk king didn't come to save Aleppo @United
> 
> terrorist high on drugs.....this is a revolutionary
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808359626626441216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808375437936173056
> terrorist crying that he doesnt want to go to the courts


Watching this video ..misery came from across the border....Syrian seem very happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Great short documentary about 9 Days in 2012 #Aleppo from a window of #Syria photographer Issa Touma:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aryzin

I hope those terrorist bastards get the shit beat out of them before they get killed. They surely know they are not protected under the Geneva convention.

This is not the end of the terrorists but sure feels good. All they have done is brought destruction wherever they set up shop. Be it In Iraq, Syria, Libya, Yemen,Egypt, Lebanon,Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Dragon to the Rescue: China Moves In to Help Resolve the Syrian Crisis © AP Photo/ Mark Schiefelbein

MIDDLE EAST 20:44 12.12.2016Get short URL167074835 Xie Xiaoyan, China’s special envoy to Syria, recently visited Damascus to hold talks with the Syrian government and representatives of the opposition. © AFP 2016/ TIMOTHY A. CLARY Chinese Envoy: UK ‘Poisoning’ Atmosphere on UN Security Council in Vote on Syria During his visit Xie Xiaoyan met with Syrian Deputy Prime Minister Walid al-Muallem and other prominent government officials, as well as representatives of the Syrian opposition, 

in order to discuss China’s involvement in humanitarian operations in Aleppo, as well as other issues related to the ongoing conflict in the war-torn country. It should be noted that several months before, in August 2016, another high-ranking Chinese official – namely, Rear Admiral Guan Youfei, the man in charge of China's office for international military cooperation – also visited Damascus to meet with Syria’s Defense Minister Lt. General Fahd Jassem al-Frejj, effectively negotiating the deployment of Chinese military advisers to the country. Ren Yuanzhe, a professor at China’s Diplomatic Academy, told Sputnik China that Xie Xiaoyan's visit represents China’s desire to play a more constructive role 

in resolving the Syrian crisis. "Firstly, China may help to quickly get all sides to the negotiating table, as China believes that peace talks and political settlement are the only way to resolve the Syrian crisis. Secondly, China may offer its own ways to resolve this problem ‘on four tracks’: ceasefire, humanitarian aid, counterterrorism and political negotiations. Thirdly, China will continue to support the UN’s lead role in resolving the Syrian issue. On December 5 China vetoed a resolution draft submitted by Egypt, New Zealand and Spain because it adopted a unilateral approach to the problem and ignored the interests of all sides involved. China hopes that the UN won’t attempt to divert certain countries from resolving this issue. Fourthly, China will continue to play an important role in counterterrorist operations,
humanitarian aid delivery and the implementation of UNSC resolutions in Syria," the professor explained. © AP PHOTO/ NG HAN GUAN China's special envoy to Syria Xie Xiaoyan It appears that Xie Xiaoyan’s mission was also meant to show the White House that China continues to support Damascus, even as the US and its allies persistently attempt to oust Syrian President Bashar Assad. 

At the same time, Beijing always seeks to ensure that its actions in Syria won’t endanger its partnership with Saudi Arabia and Qatar – China’s chief suppliers of oil and natural gas respectively, who also seek Bashar Assad’s downfall. Meanwhile, Azhdar Kurtov, political analyst at the Russian Institute for Strategic Studies, pointed out that the Chinese envoy’s objective was also to establish contact with the Syrian opposition and to properly assess the situation in the country.

He pointed out that China has considerable economic and geopolitical interest in the Middle East and therefore pays considerable attention to the situation there. "China’s activity is Syria is also related to matters of security, because the activity of Daesh (ISIL/ISIS) terrorist group also affects the safety of China; it has already been confirmed that there are militants from China’s Xinjiang region fighting in Syria as part of the radical Islamist groups. 

Therefore, China wants this ‘boil’ lanced, because these militants may later use the connections and experience obtained in Syria to conduct terrorist activity in China," he said. It should also be noted that prior to visiting Damascus Xie Xiaoyan also made a stop in the capital of Lebanon – the country which now became a temporary home to thousands of Syrian refugees. It appears that during his stay in Beirut the Chinese envoy sought to clarify the role of Hezbollah movement in the Syrian conflict, and to express China’s appreciation of Lebanese authorities’ efforts to aid the humanitarian efforts in Syria.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201612121048473835-chinese-involvement-crisis-resolution/


----------



## AUz

Assad and his forces are equally barbaric, brutal, and inhumane as ISIS is.

There is no difference.

It is amazing to see Iranians portray as if Assad is the "good" guy here fighting "terrorists"...whereas Assad is nothing more than a brutal gang-leader taking on other brutal gangs. Syria is gone is ashes.

So sad!!

IF Assad wins, Iranians would be smart to dispose him and set up a new government that treats Syrians as humans--ALL Syrians as humans and work for the betterment of the country (along with keeping itself align with the Iranian interests in the region).

But Iranians are in it only and only for themselves too. So Syrians will continue to die like poor animals. Such a travesty!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fafnir

galaxy_surfer said:


> Congrats to everyoneAleppo is free.








See even hes happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

liberate Aleppo just to lose Palmyra to ISIS. 

FSA rats are going to wise up and join ISIS rats. ISIS seems to actually know what it's doing.


----------



## Madali

C130 said:


> liberate Aleppo just to lose Palmyra to ISIS.
> 
> FSA rats are going to wise up and join ISIS rats. ISIS seems to actually know what it's doing.



Aleppo is 100 times more important than Palmyra. This will free up a lot of manpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Great News long live Syria down with ISIS and All the terrorists.


----------



## C130

Madali said:


> Aleppo is 100 times more important than Palmyra. This will free up a lot of manpower.




my point is since FSA lost Aleppo and all credibility, now ISIS will be able to recruit people who would have fought with FSA.

ISIS is going to get fresh recruits in the tens of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

C130 said:


> my point is since FSA lost Aleppo and all credibility, now ISIS will be able to recruit people who would have fought with FSA.
> 
> ISIS is going to get fresh recruits in the tens of thousands.



I think its better if they join ISIS, so people will stop bullshitting each other with this moderate factions crap. If they support Jihadists, let them be honest and say they support Jihadist rather than round the way self-delusion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

German tanks operated by turks get wrecked in Syria. Amazing time.
The first Leo2A4 hit in the turret.









The second Leo2A4 hit in the turret and starting to burn.













The crews of both tanks are probably dead. This is the third Leo2 losed in Syria for two days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

C130 said:


> my point is since FSA lost Aleppo and all credibility, now ISIS will be able to recruit people who would have fought with FSA.
> 
> ISIS is going to get fresh recruits in the tens of thousands.


Its an obvious deal: Assad sold East Aleppo province to Erdogan for destroyed neighborhoods of East Aleppo city.



Barmaley said:


> German tanks operated by turks get wrecked in Syria. Amazing time.
> The first Leo2A4 hit in the turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second Leo2A4 hit in the turret and starting to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crews of both tanks are probably dead. This is the third Leo2 losed in Syria for two days


Not surprising. Side armor of all tanks is weak (except Merkava 4). Crew has high chance to survive actually because Leopard-2 has blast doors.






More presents from Russia and Syrian Baath to Iraqi Baath:


----------



## Solomon2

WORLD NEWS | Tue Dec 13, 2016 | 12:24pm GMT
*Syrian army, Iraqi militia reportedly killing Aleppo civilians - U.N.*






A man carries a child with an IV drip as he flees deeper into the remaining rebel-held areas of Aleppo, Syria December 12, 2016. REUTERS/Abdalrhman Ismail

By Stephanie Nebehay and Tom Miles | GENEVA

The United Nations said on Tuesday it had reports that Syrian government troops and allied Iraqi militias had killed civilians in eastern Aleppo, including 82 people in four different neighbourhoods in the last few days.

The Syrian army and its allies have taken full control over all the Aleppo districts abandoned by rebels during their retreat in the city, a Syrian military source said on Tuesday.

Rupert Colville, spokesman for the U.N. human rights office, said he feared retribution against thousands of civilians believed to be holed up in a "hellish corner" of less than a square kilometre of opposition-held areas. Its capture was imminent, he said.

"In all, as of yesterday (Monday) evening we have received reports of pro-government forces killing least 82 civilians, including 11 women and 13 children, in 4 different neighbourhoods - Bustan al-Qasr, al-Fardous, Al-Kalasah and al-Saliheen," Colville told a news briefing, naming the Iraqi armed group Harakat al-Nujaba as reportedly involved in the killings.

"The reports we had are of people being shot in the street trying to flee and shot in their homes" Colville said. "There could be many more".

"The only way to alleviate the deep foreboding and suspicion that massive crimes may be under way both within Aleppo, and in relation to some of those who fled or were captured, whether fighters or civilians, is for there to be monitoring by external bodies, such as the UN," Colville said.

France on Tuesday called on the United Nations to use all its mechanisms to determine what was happening in Aleppo, warning Russia that it risked being complicit in acts of "vengeance and terror" taking place in the Syrian city.


Thousands flee Aleppo onslaught as battle reaches climax
Jens Laerke, U.N. humanitarian spokesman said that it looked like *"a complete meltdown of humanity in Aleppo"*.

(Reporting by Stephanie Nebehay and Tom Miles)


----------



## Frogman

Barmaley said:


> German tanks operated by turks get wrecked in Syria. Amazing time.
> The first Leo2A4 hit in the turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second Leo2A4 hit in the turret and starting to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crews of both tanks are probably dead. This is the third Leo2 losed in Syria for two days



Is there video of this?


----------



## Barmaley

500 said:


> Not surprising. Side armor of all tanks is weak (except Merkava 4). Crew has high chance to survive actually because Leopard-2 has blast doors.



Merkava 4 is the same deathtrap just like Leopard 2. I'd say Merkava even worst since it has a tiny frontal armour.
As can we see the fire from the turret hatches, the blast doors didn't work well 



Frogman said:


> Is there video of this?



not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endurance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808713389883215872


----------



## A.M.

Jens Laerke, U.N. humanitarian spokesman said that it looked like *"a complete meltdown of humanity in Aleppo"*.

What a load of baloney. West is just unhappy about how things turned out. There is no visual evidence to support any of "such" reports. There was either made up entirely by news agencies or the rebels are reporting these lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Barmaley said:


> German tanks operated by turks get wrecked in Syria. Amazing time.
> The first Leo2A4 hit in the turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second Leo2A4 hit in the turret and starting to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crews of both tanks are probably dead. This is the third Leo2 losed in Syria for two days



maybe in a russian tank you will be toasted, the ammo is releasing the pressure from a hatch. the crew is wounded.



mean while assad dogs are torturing people....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1279018888821001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

republican congressman fights back an msnbc panel who try to make a case for the Saudi funded terrorist rebels:


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, December 12, 2016
Govermental Syrian forces fire into sky as celebrating their victory against rebels in eastern Aleppo, Syria. REUTERS/ Omar Sanadiki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Barmaley said:


> Merkava 4 is the same deathtrap just like Leopard 2. I'd say Merkava even worst since it has a tiny frontal armour.
> As can we see the fire from the turret hatches, the blast doors didn't work well


You are funny.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

More Celebrations in Aleppo. Funny how the terrorists are claiming a massacre (reported by the UN LOL) yet no single proof has been given.At this point if you believe terrorists then you're a special kind of stupid





why not answer the massive celebrations on the streets?





US logic in a nutshell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> More Celebrations in Aleppo. Funny how the terrorists are claiming a massacre (reported by the UN LOL) yet no single proof has been given.At this point if you believe terrorists then you're a special kind of stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not answer the massive celebrations on the streets?



Your post is close to retarded

They are just alewites or government supporters being wheeled out for propaganda 

The Syrian population is being brutalised by the SAA the war is far from finished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> Your post is close to retarded
> 
> They are just alewites or government supporters being wheeled out for propaganda
> 
> The Syrian population is being brutalised by the SAA the war is far from finished


yes becuase everyone is an alewite lol. 





read independent studies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mission accomplie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

@Serpentine @beast89 @AmirPatriot 





A good independent lecture on syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> yes becuase everyone is an alewite lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read independent studies.



Buddy its real simple

The Syrian problem is because the french imposed a Alewite dynasty upon a majority sunni Muslim population 

A minority who have Never held power in Syria EVER

The dictator then ensured the Alewite community was given full benefit of his rule from preference in government military and economy 

The population of Syria has hated this enslavement for a long time

This is why the dictator enforced a very aggressive form of secularism to justify suppression of faith even though alewites got full benefit 

Assad is only standing because of the support of Russians, Iran, Hezbollah and Shia militias 

Even then the SAA have been pitiful snd only control a portion of the country whilst heaping more abuse on the majority sunni Muslim population 

*Here is the crux Syria is broken and the resistance will continue and repeat until the Alewites are out of power


Syria is a rubble heap 
It has no trade or hope for trade nor does it have anything considerable to sell
It is a Pariah in the muslim and non muslim world 
It is not part of the OIC or Arab league

It needs tens of billions to rebuild and it cant even do that because it controls such a small portion of the state
The traditional sources of aid 
GCC
Surrounding muslim state
Arab league Or OIC etc
EU
US
wont give a penny

Neither will the worlds muslim population except for aid for suffering 

The allies of Assad like Russia are in economic trouble themselves and wont give much, the Iranians have only so much to sink into the money pit


Assad is a disease and Syria is screwed until he is dead
*
The war in Syria is a sectarian war and their is no reason anyone should support a minority dictators rule for life


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> Buddy its real simple
> 
> The Syrian problem is because the french imposed a Alewite dynasty upon a majority sunni Muslim population
> 
> A minority who have Never held power in Syria EVER
> 
> The dictator then ensured the Alewite community was given full benefit of his rule from preference in government military and economy
> 
> The population of Syria has hated this enslavement for a long time
> 
> This is why the dictator enforced a very aggressive form of secularism to justify suppression of faith even though alewites got full benefit
> 
> Assad is only standing because of the support of Russians, Iran, Hezbollah and Shia militias
> 
> Even then the SAA have been pitiful snd only control a portion of the country whilst heaping more abuse on the majority sunni Muslim population
> 
> *Here is the crux Syria is broken and the resistance will continue and repeat until the Alewites are out of power
> 
> 
> Syria is a rubble heap
> It has no trade or hope for trade nor does it have anything considerable to sell
> It is a Pariah in the muslim and non muslim world
> It is not part of the OIC or Arab league
> 
> It needs tens of billions to rebuild and it cant even do that because it controls such a small portion of the state
> The traditional sources of aid
> GCC
> Surrounding muslim state
> Arab league Or OIC etc
> EU
> US
> wont give a penny
> 
> Neither will the worlds muslim population except for aid for suffering
> 
> The allies of Assad like Russia are in economic trouble themselves and wont give much, the Iranians have only so much to sink into the money pit
> 
> 
> Assad is a disease and Syria is screwed until he is dead
> *
> The war in Syria is a sectarian war and their is no reason anyone should support a minority dictators rule for life



First I'm not an Assad supporter. But it's easy to see how these rebels are not to make Syria a happier place. Understand that fact. Its so easy to see. They'll make Syria worse. When Assad as in power you could at least live there. It was an armed in-secretion from the beginning. That should give you a clue. Understand that fact. 

Even hillarys email said to destroy Syria lol. You would think after Iraq people would've learned.

Read the report on 70% of Syrians in 2014 supported Bashar Al-Assad. That puts the minority theory in the trash can.


----------



## Surenas

Oublious said:


> mean while assad dogs are torturing people....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1279018888821001



The irony of Turks online speaking about a genocide and torture. Your whole history is full with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> First I'm not an Assad supporter. But it's easy to see how these rebels are not to make Syria a happier place. Understand that fact. Its so easy to see. They'll make Syria worse. When Assad as in power you could at least live there. It was an armed in-secretion from the beginning. That should give you a clue.
> 
> Even hillarys email said to destroy Syria lol.



Once Assad and the Alewites are out

Syria will have GCC, OIC U.N, E.U, Arab league doner conferences to rebuild Syria 

With the majority population of Syria incontrol and part of the political process

Things may be difficult for a long time but their is hope 

*With Assad you have the same brutal murderous Alewite minority dictatorship in charge
Ask yourself what that crazy fucker is going to do for Syria 
He has no hope because apart from a handful of states like Russia or Iran NO ONE will help Assad or Syria and thus the dictatorship and mess will continue *


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> Once Assad and the Alewites are out
> 
> Syria will have GCC, OIC U.N, E.U, Arab league doner conferences to rebuild Syria
> 
> With the majority population of Syria incontrol and part of the political process
> 
> Things may be difficult for a long time but their is hope
> 
> *With Assad you have the same brutal murderous Alewite minority dictatorship in charge
> Ask yourself what that crazy fucker is going to do for Syria
> He has no hope because apart from a handful of states like Russia or Iran NO ONE will help Assad or Syria and thus the dictatorship and mess will continue *



The west is in a state of need of helping itself lmao. The gulf states don't help anybody. There is China, Russia will eventually recover. Maybe you should read a report in 2014 basically at the time Assad was accused of chemical attacks. 70% of the population supported him. Fact. Before the war if you knew anything Assad was seen as change. A man of reform. His father was brutal yes but he wasn't as close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

hussain0216 said:


> Once Assad and the Alewites are out
> 
> Syria will have GCC, OIC U.N, E.U, Arab league doner conferences to rebuild Syria
> 
> With the majority population of Syria incontrol and part of the political process
> 
> Things may be difficult for a long time but their is hope
> 
> *With Assad you have the same brutal murderous Alewite minority dictatorship in charge
> Ask yourself what that crazy fucker is going to do for Syria
> He has no hope because apart from a handful of states like Russia or Iran NO ONE will help Assad or Syria and thus the dictatorship and mess will continue *



Your tears are sweet. Nothing you and other Sunni supremacists could do with regards to protecting those terrorists in Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The west is in a state of need of helping itself lmao. Maybe you should read a report in 2014 basically at the time Assad was accused of chemical attacks. 70% of the population supported him. Fact. Before the war if you knew anything Assad was seen as change. A man of reform. His father was brutal yes but he wasn't as close.



There is no fact...

Taking any information out of Syria in 2014 and stating it is fact is silly

The majority sunni population hated him, this is why they rose up
It is why all sunni members of SAA defected 
This is why Assad relies on Hezbollah and Shia militias 
And why he cant take hold of Syria 



Surenas said:


> Your tears are sweet. Nothing you and other Sunni supremacists could do with regards to protecting those terrorists in Aleppo.



Matey we only care about the people who should have the right to rule themselves outside of a minority dictatorship 

And everything I said is valid, No one in the world will support or rebuild Syria until Assad is dead or out


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> There is no fact...
> 
> Taking any information out of Syria in 2014 and stating it is fact is silly
> 
> The majority sunni population hated him, this is why they rose up
> It is why all sunni members of SAA defected
> This is why Assad relies on Hezbollah and Shia militias
> And why he cant take hold of Syria
> 
> 
> 
> Matey we only care about the people who should have the right to rule themselves outside of a minority dictatorship
> 
> And everything I said is valid, No one in the world will support or rebuild Syria until Assad is dead or out



Really? Did you try searching it? No one is willing to help him other than Shias (hezbollah) because the Sunni Arabs countries are against him. Don't confuse that fact with the Sunnis in Syria. 

"Taking any information out of Syria in 2014 and stating it is fact is silly" says the kid that Assad is a genocidal maniac, narrative perfectly scripted by Western media.


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Really? Did you try searching it? No one is willing to help him other than Shias (hezbollah) because the Sunni Arabs countries are against him. Don't confuse that fact with the Sunnis in Syria.
> 
> "Taking any information out of Syria in 2014 and stating it is fact is silly" says the kid that Assad is a genocidal maniac, narrative perfectly scripted by Western media.



The shias are helping Assad because they are sectarian 
The sunni states hate him because they are sectarian
The sunni Muslims in Syria hate Assad because they dont want to be ruled by a sectarian alewite dictator for life


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> The shias are helping Assad because they are sectarian
> The sunni states hate him because they are sectarian
> The sunni Muslims in Syria hate Assad because they dont want to be ruled by a sectarian alewite dictator for life



Like I said before Assad was seen as reform. Most of them don't hate Assad. Most want him to stay because of the fear of an all out sectarian war. There are still Sunnis in the Syrian army.


----------



## A.M.

The hell is going on in Palmyra region....SAA is so freaking useless, it's beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Like I said before Assad was seen as reform. Most of them don't hate Assad. Most want him to stay because of the fear of an all out sectarian war. There are still Sunnis in the Syrian army.



What has Assad reformed, he has bought more destruction to Syria then any other alewite dictator 

There is ALREADY a all our sectarian war in Syria going on and all Muslims of all persuasions should support the death of Assad and the freedom of the majority sunni Muslim population to vote for their own leader

Assad simply cant give anything for Syria, he can only destroy it further and does not have the ability, resources or allies to rebuild it


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> What has Assad reformed, he has bought more destruction to Syria then any other alewite dictator
> 
> There is ALREADY a all our sectarian war in Syria going on and all Muslims of all persuasions should support the death of Assad and the freedom of the majority sunni Muslim population to vote for their own leader
> 
> Assad simply cant give anything for Syria, he can only destroy it further and does not have the ability, resources or allies to rebuild it


https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/reforms-reveal-determined-assad
From 2000. Learn a little. Stop spewing out garbage and actually try to use your mental capacity if possible to see the clearly the situation at hand. I will reiterate, he was seen as a man of reform from his father.


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> https://www.stratfor.com/analysis/reforms-reveal-determined-assad
> From 2000. Learn a little



Have a kit kat and take a break

How long should a population wait to be free of dictatorship

Your article is from 2000, the uprising happened a decade later, what did he reform?

Allowing the slaves more bread inbetween whippings isnt reform!

Most important however is what can he do for Syria now apart from bring it more pain.

How important is it to keep the Alewites in power and how much muslim blood wilk be spilt.


----------



## Oublious

Surenas said:


> The irony of Turks online speaking about a genocide and torture. Your whole history is full with it.





Porsian, i never mentioned something about genocide, so for now fak up.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> More Celebrations in Aleppo. Funny how the terrorists are claiming a massacre (reported by the UN LOL) yet no single proof has been given.At this point if you believe terrorists then you're a special kind of stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not answer the massive celebrations on the streets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US logic in a nutshell




So whats with that hezbollah flag on that guys hand?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> Have a kit kat and take a break
> 
> How long should a population wait to be free of dictatorship
> 
> Your article is from 2000, the uprising happened a decade later, what did he reform?
> 
> Allowing the slaves more bread inbetween whippings isnt reform!
> 
> Most important however is what can he do for Syria now apart from bring it more pain.
> 
> How important is it to keep the Alewites in power and how much muslim blood wilk be spilt.



LOL running around in circles won't help. Polls shown Majority of Syrians supported the state. Assad represented the state. They supported him for a reason. Might wanna get that threw your head. Any time would be nice now cupcake.

I don't know ask Hillary and Obomba how much their moderate head choppers wanna fight? Considering they their armed in-secretion was from Day 1.

PS: if you'd read the article it tells you. Just a small hint.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Oublious said:


> Porsian, i never mentioned something about genocide, so for now fak up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats with that hezbollah flag on that guys hand?



I can show you many without a hezbollah flag. Would that help? Just go through the recent past pages.


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> LOL running around in circles won't help. Polls shown Majority of Syrians supported the state. Assad represented the state. They supported him for a reason. Might wanna get that threw your head. Any time would be nice now.
> 
> I don't know ask Hillary and Obomba how much their moderate head choppers wanna fight? Considering they their armed in-secretion was from Day 1.
> 
> PS: if you'd read the article it tells you. Just a small hint.



Polls?????

Polls????

Polls in a dictatorship????

Whats was the question 

Do you like the Assad dictatorship?
Vote 1- Yes I love it
Vote 2- No I wish for me and my family to be shot


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hussain0216 said:


> Polls?????
> 
> Polls????
> 
> Polls in a dictatorship????
> 
> Whats was the question
> 
> Do you like the Assad dictatorship?
> Vote 1- Yes I love it
> Vote 2- No I wish for me and my family to be shot



Kid they were NATO polls no need to spaz out lmao. Anything else? Of course you wouldn't know because you still haven't bothered to search. I guess I'm beginning to realize the nature of the problem I'm dealing with. 

Wondering if CNN or FOX showed these. I guess not considering you don't know anything about them lmao.

Even before Assad had popular support lol
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.the...upport-assad-western-propaganda?client=safari


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Barmaley said:


> Merkava 4 is the same deathtrap just like Leopard 2. I'd say Merkava even worst since it has a tiny frontal armour.
> As can we see the fire from the turret hatches, the blast doors didn't work well
> 
> 
> 
> not yet.



Turkish govt claims the crew although injured but survived.



hussain0216 said:


> Polls?????
> 
> Polls????
> 
> Polls in a dictatorship????
> 
> Whats was the question
> 
> Do you like the Assad dictatorship?
> Vote 1- Yes I love it
> Vote 2- No I wish for me and my family to be shot




Arsehead or I -Sissy?

I'd chose Arsehead than those I sissy cunts ...

It's not alawaites rather Arab dynasties ... All over the Middle East you will find dictators who couldn't care less about the people .... Look at the Egyptians and how Mubarak and his military treated,shot,raped etc their own people and now it's Sissi.

Look at Saddam dynasty .. How he screwed over Shia,Sunni Kurds and even his political opponents... It has nothing to do with sects rather it's dirty dynasties.. In ME its sadly either a totalitarian dictatorship or a totalitarian monarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I can show you many without a hezbollah flag. Would that help? Just go through the recent past pages.




show it...


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Oublious said:


> show it...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807637468711362560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

WaLeEdK2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807637468711362560




Don't looks like aleppo, maybe other alawite or shia majority city. But not aleppo, aleppo is burned down to its core.

This is aleppo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Oublious said:


> Don't looks like aleppo, maybe other alawite or shia majority city. But not aleppo, aleppo is burned down to its core.
> 
> This is aleppo...



Yes because all of Aleppo looks like that? Many parts yes. all? Not even close 




Aleppo after ceasefire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

WaLeEdK2 said:


> LOL running around in circles won't help. Polls shown Majority of Syrians supported the state. Assad represented the state. They supported him for a reason. Might wanna get that threw your head. Any time would be nice now cupcake.
> 
> I don't know ask Hillary and Obomba how much their moderate head choppers wanna fight? Considering they their armed in-secretion was from Day 1.
> 
> PS: if you'd read the article it tells you. Just a small hint.


* During 40 years of Assad rule they never made a SINGLE elections. Must be super high support.
* Where are Halabis fighting for Assad in current battle? I did not see any. Only Palestinians from Liwa al Quds, various Shia militias, Hezbollah, Alawi Tigers and Desert Hawks even Turkish Alevites from "Syrian Resistrance". But did not see any Halabis. Thats Assad "support"



Oublious said:


> Don't looks like aleppo, maybe other alawite or shia majority city. But not aleppo, aleppo is burned down to its core.
> 
> This is aleppo...


There are no Shia in Aleppo. There are quite many Armenians and Sunni Shabiha families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

500 said:


> * During 40 years of Assad rule they never made a SINGLE elections. Must be super high support.
> * Where are Halabis fighting for Assad in current battle? I did not see any. Only Palestinians from Liwa al Quds, various Shia militias, Hezbollah, Alawi Tigers and Desert Hawks even Turkish Alevites from "Syrian Resistrance". But did not see any Halabis. Thats Assad "support"


Maybe because Aleppo citizens have families? The army was already in control of the situation? Might want to reevaluate that statement. I didn't hear droves of people joining the terrorist...

His support stems from the fact that he is better than anything else in Syria at the moment.


----------



## 500

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Maybe because Aleppo citizens have families? The army was already in control of the situation? Might want to reevaluate that statement. I didn't hear droves of people joining the terrorist...


Alawis and Iraqis dont have families?



> His support stems from the fact that he is better than anything else in Syria at the moment.


Why Assads with super high support never made any elections? In 40 years.






"Liberated" Aleppo: 






Russia and Iran may have fun with it now.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

500 said:


> Alawis and Iraqis dont have families?
> 
> 
> Why Assads with super high support never made any elections? In 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberated" Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and Iran may have fun with it now.







PS: Quotes don't validate anything nor showing me kim-jong un pics when you got nothing else to say. I suggest you keep that in mind


----------



## 500

WaLeEdK2 said:


> PS: Quotes don't validate anything nor showing me kim-jong un pics when you got nothing else to say. I suggest you keep that in mind


Quote I showed is simple logic. Assad's had 40 years to make elections. They did not and we see results.

You have not answered any of my questions.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

500 said:


> Quote I showed is simple logic. Assad's had 40 years to make elections. They did not and we see results.
> 
> You have not answered any of my questions.


Bashar Al-Assad only ruled starting from 2000. what does elections have to do about the Syrian war. more Syrians already support him and the state than the armed insurrection. They were violent from the beginning. Independent studies have shown that. It was never about making a Syria a happier place full of rainbows and butterflies. Read Tim Anderson.


----------



## ptldM3

Oublious said:


> maybe in a russian tank you will be toasted, the ammo is releasing the pressure from a hatch. the crew is wounded.
> 
> 
> 
> mean while assad dogs are torturing people....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1279018888821001




I find it funny you speak of torture and rape considering the history of the Ottomans. There is video of Turkish soldiers executing Kurds in Syria not to mention Turks have been persecuting Kurds in Turkey and destroying their towns.


By the way, I am still waiting for that proof of that those pictures of food and medicine not being horded from civilians by the "rebels". There has been many more discoveries of "rebel" stockpiles of food and medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CBU-105




----------



## 50cent

Stupid fleeing terroist forget their terroist I'd card in Aleppo






Another Pakistani origin Syrian fsa terroist who made disturbing video of Syrian boy torture on Greek island Arrested. https://test.almasdarnews.com/artic...-refugee-tortures-syrian-boy-on-greek-island/


----------



## AUz

News of Syrian "army" (Assad's criminal gangs) killing civilians and raping women have been surfacing from everywhere (UN, BBC, Syrian Human Rights Watch on the ground, local syrians on twitter/social media, and so on).

I even read the news of children being burnt alive....and I don't doubt that.

As I said, Assad's forces and ISIS are SAME *ANIMALS.* Pure *Animals.*

Iranians might end up making even normal, average Muslims their haters because of their support for the barbarian Assad.

News reports are coming out that Iran and Turkey were close to signing a pact on Syria, transition government, elections, and end of civil war and EVERYTHING was agreed. However, Iran was unwilling to let Assad go and that made the talks to collapse.

Horrific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

AUz said:


> News of Syrian "army" (Assad's criminal gangs) killing civilians and raping women have been surfacing from everywhere (UN, BBC, Syrian Human Rights Watch on the ground, local syrians on twitter/social media, and so on).
> 
> I even read the news of children being burnt alive....and I don't doubt that.
> 
> As I said, Assad's forces and ISIS are SAME *ANIMALS.* Pure *Animals.*
> 
> Iranians might end up making even normal, average Muslims their haters because of their support for the barbarian Assad.
> 
> News reports are coming out that Iran and Turkey were close to signing a pact on Syria, transition government, elections, and end of civil war and EVERYTHING was agreed. However, Iran was unwilling to let Assad go and that made the talks to collapse.
> 
> Horrific.


I can understand ur emotions



^^^^^ur Arse is burning after loss of Aleppo from terroist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

galaxy_surfer said:


> I can understand ur emotions
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ur Arse is burning after loss of Aleppo from terroist



Why are you acting like a little emotional child?

Are you one of those hyper Shias who support Iran like Gods and think they cant do anything wrong?

Be balance in your approach.

Assad, ISIS etc etc are all evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

AUz said:


> News of Syrian "army" (Assad's criminal gangs) killing civilians and raping women have been surfacing from everywhere (UN, BBC, Syrian Human Rights Watch on the ground, local syrians on twitter/social media, and so on).
> 
> I even read the news of children being burnt alive....and I don't doubt that.
> 
> As I said, Assad's forces and ISIS are SAME *ANIMALS.* Pure *Animals.*
> 
> Iranians might end up making even normal, average Muslims their haters because of their support for the barbarian Assad.
> 
> News reports are coming out that Iran and Turkey were close to signing a pact on Syria, transition government, elections, and end of civil war and EVERYTHING was agreed. However, Iran was unwilling to let Assad go and that made the talks to collapse.
> 
> Horrific.



Absolutely 

Assad and his Alewite cult have been a curse upon Syria for decades 

He can do nothing for Syria except bring it more pain and death

And no one will support him or Syria to resurrect 

The Shia have been more sectarian then anyone 

Irans actions have not only been blatantly Sectarian but mindlessly so, forcing and supporting a minority dictator butcher and abuse the majority population

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Bashar Al-Assad only ruled starting from 2000. what does elections have to do about the Syrian war. more Syrians already support him and the state than the armed insurrection. They were violent from the beginning. Independent studies have shown that. It was never about making a Syria a happier place full of rainbows and butterflies. Read Tim Anderson.


Bashar ruled Syria for 11 yerars his dad - 30 years. No one made any elections in that time. Although u claim they have huge "support". And we see the result. "Liberated" Aleppo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

AUz said:


> News of Syrian "army" (Assad's criminal gangs) killing civilians and raping women have been surfacing from everywhere (UN, BBC, Syrian Human Rights Watch on the ground, local syrians on twitter/social media, and so on).
> 
> I even read the news of children being burnt alive....and I don't doubt that.
> 
> As I said, Assad's forces and ISIS are SAME *ANIMALS.* Pure *Animals.*
> 
> Iranians might end up making even normal, average Muslims their haters because of their support for the barbarian Assad.
> 
> News reports are coming out that Iran and Turkey were close to signing a pact on Syria, transition government, elections, and end of civil war and EVERYTHING was agreed. However, Iran was unwilling to let Assad go and that made the talks to collapse.
> 
> Horrific.


You are reading news...but haven't seen a SINGLE evidence for even one these lies, all spread by MSM in a coordinated attempt and paid analysts, piss activists,etc.

Even a 10 year old can read news, reading is not difficult,what matters is the ability to see distinction between true and false news, and not accepting and repeating anything you hear like a broken record.

Armed terrorists are notorious for their lying history and deception, only a naive and simple minded can not understand that while SAA has successfully evacuated 50,000 civilians from Aleppo without a single one of them getting harmed, there is no reason to kill last remaining 'women' and children or most ridiculous of all, burn them alive. These kinds of lies are invented for one single reason: to fool those who are receptive to getting fooled.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AUz

Serpentine said:


> You are reading news...but haven't seen a SINGLE evidence for even one these lies, all spread by MSM in a coordinated attempt and paid analysts, piss activists,etc.
> 
> Even a 10 year old can read news, reading is not difficult,what matters is the ability to see distinction between true and false news, and not accepting and repeating anything you hear like a broken record.
> 
> Armed terrorists are notorious for their lying history and deception, only a naive and simple minded can not understand that while SAA has successfully evacuated 50,000 civilians from Aleppo without a single one of them getting harmed, there is no reason to kill last remaining 'women' and children or most ridiculous of all, burn them alive. These kinds of lies are invented for one single reason: to fool those who are receptive to getting fooled.



Are you kidding me?!

You think there aren't any videos of Syrian Assad gang (which you called "army) murdering, torturing, killing people? I have myself seen videos of Assad's soldiers burying alive this man because he wouldn't say "La ilaha "Asadallah" (Say you have no god but Assad)---the poor guy (unarmed, weak) was then buried alive and video went till ten minutes---making SURE he is dead suffocated under stones/dirt.

That's just ONE instance. You can find videos after videos after videos of Assad's animals killing torting people/kids etc.

Please, only naives and extremely bigots would not see Assad's animals as to what they are.

Guess what? Remember the video documentary of Iranian journalist following Iranian soldiers/officers in Syria? In that very video, Iranian officer was going on and on angrly how Syrian soldiers were extremely insane for just murdering every living thing that they deemed "opposition." Hell, in that very video--one Iranian soldier even called Syrians (all of them) as not-humans. Now obviously he knew what your great SAA was doing to civilians, women, children, and what not, and hence was frustrated.

.....but but but Assad and his forces are so much better than ISIS and just made "few mistakes" blah blah... 

So go shill somewhere else. Assad and his forces are animals just like ISIS. EXACTLY like ISIS.

But you'd defend Assad till chickens come home....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

AUz said:


> News of Syrian "army" (Assad's criminal gangs) killing civilians and raping women have been surfacing from everywhere (UN, BBC, Syrian Human Rights Watch on the ground, local syrians on twitter/social media, and so on).
> 
> I even read the news of children being burnt alive....and I don't doubt that.
> 
> As I said, Assad's forces and ISIS are SAME *ANIMALS.* Pure *Animals.*
> 
> Iranians might end up making even normal, average Muslims their haters because of their support for the barbarian Assad.
> 
> News reports are coming out that Iran and Turkey were close to signing a pact on Syria, transition government, elections, and end of civil war and EVERYTHING was agreed. However, Iran was unwilling to let Assad go and that made the talks to collapse.
> 
> Horrific.




Yea, sounds totally legit just like babies being thrown out of incubators, WMD, Trump being a racist, Twitter accounts from fake children in Aleppo. It really takes a special kind of stupid to believe the crap mainstream media news puts out, which by the way, has been debunked so many times that it's become a joke. No evidence just blow horns.


MSN, CNN ect are propaganda networks proven through wekileaks. These people rigged debate questions against Trump and secretly met with Clinton's campaign chairman to cook up propaganda against Trump and Republicans.

Next up, Syrian soldiers drink babies blood and do satanic rituals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Assadists in Aleppo doing what they do best. Looting:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

LONG LIVE SAA AND THE SYRIANS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## f1000n

After Syria is cleaned, IS s defeated it's time to bring revolutions to the GCC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

f1000n said:


> After Syria is cleaned, IS s defeated it's time to bring revolutions to the GCC



Not only will SA not win, Syria will be a rubble heap with no future


----------



## f1000n

hussain0216 said:


> Not only will SA not win, Syria will be a rubble heap with no future



SAA will win, and we will once again help them reach victory like we prevented Damascus from being annexed by Israel in 1973.

Erdogan has ruined a lot for Turkey, that monkey won't pay for it though, young soldiers will pay with blood for his foreign policy as he made most of his border YPG/PKK controlled. Saudi Arabia and Qatar will keep funding terror which is a threat that should be dealt with. The best thing would've been if the US did not intervene in 1990 and let Saddam annex the eastern part of Saudi up to Qatar, maybe the UAE too whilst he's at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

f1000n said:


> SAA will win, and we will once again help them reach victory like we prevented Damascus from being annexed by Israel in 1973.



Not really, Syria will needs hundreds of billions to even start fixing it and it hasent even got control over the country with the majority population being abused murdered and raped 

It no longer has any support in muslim world and no one will spend a penny in helping it, nor will EU, UN, Arab league or OIC

It has nothing to trade
Nothing to sell
Or any industry or skilled production 

Assad and iran have ensured it will be a cess pit


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Assadists in Aleppo doing what they do best. Looting:


Good hope they burn down everything thats not burnt yet.


----------



## f1000n

hussain0216 said:


> Not really, Syria will needs hundreds of billions to even start fixing it and it hasent even got control over the country with the majority population being abused murdered and raped
> 
> It no longer has any support in muslim world and no one will spend a penny in helping it, nor will EU, UN, Arab league or OIC
> 
> It has nothing to trade
> Nothing to sell
> Or any industry or skilled productioyed
> 
> Assad and iran have ensured it will be a cess pit



Destruction is the result of war.

If 'rebels' had won more of Syria would've been destroyed and there would be no leadership, like Libya which got destroyed with the help of Gulf States. This would've never happened if Turkey and Jordan acted more wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

ptldM3 said:


> I find it funny you speak of torture and rape considering the history of the Ottomans. There is video of Turkish soldiers executing Kurds in Syria not to mention Turks have been persecuting Kurds in Turkey and destroying their towns.
> 
> 
> By the way, I am still waiting for that proof of that those pictures of food and medicine not being horded from civilians by the "rebels". There has been many more discoveries of "rebel" stockpiles of food and medicine.




show me a video aqm show....!!!!!


funny guy....

you can see the video you are all animals like isis...

now beat it...


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Assadists in Aleppo doing what they do best. Looting:



Khamenists Iranian shia thug stealing a cow to walk it all the way to Mashhad

It's amazing that after all the mass media we heard last 3 days about SAA massacres, the worst visual evidence that comes up is a soldier walking a cow (foe all we know, he is moving it from one location to another)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, December 13, 2016
Forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad stand inside the Umayyad mosque, in the government-controlled area of Aleppo, during a media tour, Syria. REUTERS/Omar Sanadiki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

It's just disgustingly hilarious how all of a sudden the mainstream media and a few members over here have gone in to overdrive lol


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, December 13, 2016
A general view shows the damage inside the Umayyad mosque, in the government-controlled area of Aleppo, during a media tour, Syria. REUTERS/Omar Sanadiki


----------



## Malik Alashter

Now the next phase is to free the rest of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The successful Russian-Syrian onslaught in Aleppo is being followed by claims of alleged atrocities, reportedly committed by pro-Assad fighters against local citizens and rebels.

Frightening reports are emerging saying people are being executed on the streets, and rescue teams are trying to extract kids from under destroyed buildings. 

In response to these reports, people took to the streets last night throughout the world. Thousands organized a series of protests at the walls of the Russian consulate in Istanbul on December 13, bashing Moscow and Damascus for ‘slaughtering civilians'.

The photo below shows protesters as they walk towards the Russian consulate in Istanbul, to show their support for civilians and slam Assad and his allies for the humanitarian catastrophe in the city.





http://uatoday.tv/politics/ceasfire-broken-shelling-renewed-in-aleppo-846743.html
A ceasefire, brokered by Turkey and Russia, is over. Heavy shelling has resumed in the last part of Aleppo, held by anti-government forces


Activists of Aleppo Media Center claim that Aleppo is bombed by government forces. Meanwhile, Syrian state television reports deaths of opposition army fire. Heavy shelling reported also in several neighborhoods. 

Turkey's Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu blames the Syrian regime and "some forces" for breaking the ceasefire, reports CNN. 


Over 50,000 of civilians were supposed to leave Aleppo at dawn. The exodus was postponed due to the dangerous situation. Some Aleppo citizens do not believe anymore that they could get out alive. They post heartbreaking last messages to the world and their loved ones.


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Khamenists Iranian shia thug stealing a cow to walk it all the way to Mashhad
> 
> It's amazing that after all the mass media we heard last 3 days about SAA massacres, the worst visual evidence that comes up is a soldier walking a cow (foe all we know, he is moving it from one location to another)


*Aleppo battle: UN says hundreds of men missing*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38260388

No need to worry about murder and torture. Syria suffered over 1 million demographic loss. That means over 1 million killed in one way or another. But you still think its funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> *Aleppo battle: UN says hundreds of men missing*
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38260388
> 
> No need to worry about murder and torture. Syria suffered over 1 million demographic loss. That means over 1 million killed in one way or another. But you still think its funny.



UN's word is as valuable as horse crap, literally. They can bark all they want. Not a SINGLE evidence came out from all these fictional 'massacres'. Meanwhile, terrorist sympathizers were busy fabricating lies:





Scene is taken from a music video:






-----------------------------------

And they shared pics of Pakistan bombing as Aleppo:




and Gaza as Aleppo:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzpMqIbWQAAvw8t.jpg


And most epic of All:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808690373270835202

Still not a SINGLE proof of any massacre in Aleppo.

Desperate times require desperate measures. Piss activists, AL-Qaeda supporters, fake analysts and all those who are fabricating lies and fantasies about Aleppo can cry themselves to death, and then go to hell, that's all they can do.

@AUz This post might come in handy for you too, so you will know who is actually lying and who is not. It's so easy to get fooled these days.

Meanwhile in Idlib, Syrian 'revolutionaries' make a demonstration and demand return of ISIS to area to fight against SAA, how ironic, they are getting back to their roots: 




\


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809134176507142144

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> UN's word is as valuable as horse crap, literally. They can bark all they want. Not a SINGLE evidence came out from all these fictional 'massacres'. Meanwhile, terrorist sympathizers were busy fabricating lies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scene is taken from a music video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> And they shared pics of Pakistan bombing as Aleppo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Gaza as Aleppo:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzpMqIbWQAAvw8t.jpg
> 
> 
> And most epic of All:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808690373270835202
> 
> Still not a SINGLE proof of any massacre in Aleppo.
> 
> Desperate times require desperate measures. Piss activists, AL-Qaeda supporters, fake analysts and all those who are fabricating lies and fantasies about Aleppo can cry themselves to death, and then go to hell, that's all they can do.
> 
> @AUz This post might come in handy for you too, so you will know who is actually lying and who is not. It's so easy to get fooled these days.
> 
> Meanwhile in Idlib, Syrian 'revolutionaries' make a demonstration and demand return of ISIS to area to fight against SAA, how ironic, they are getting back to their roots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809134176507142144


You are posting like its hard to find graphic pic from Syria. In 2011 Assadists were foolish and many times filming own tortures and crimes. Now they learned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Poorsian at ther best and that is lying still dying....

Assads soldiers killing people....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1236963286380677

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You are posting like its hard to find graphic pic from Syria. In 2011 Assadists were foolish and many times filming own tortures and crimes. Now they learned.



Are we talking about Aleppo or war since 2011? Because if that's the case, your beloved terrorists have an extraordinary track record of releasing videos demonstrating their savageness proudly, and only ISIS can match them in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheNoob

Oublious said:


> Poorsian at ther best and that is lying still dying....
> 
> Assads soldiers killing people....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1236963286380677



Out of context video.


----------



## T-72

delusional leftists losing their shit over Aleppo






lol the bad news just isn't stopping for them, wait till Trump starts bombing the rebels.


----------



## TaiShang

*New CNN Policy: All Non-English Words Spoken in Aleppo Translate to 'Assad Barrel Bombs Babies' *

An Aleppo boy tells CNN that the rebels starved the city, which is a common euphemism in Arabic for "Assad must go".

RI Fake News Report

Sun, Dec 11, 2016 |

Please pour yourself a nice drink. Get comfortable. Are you ready for this?

CNN has apparently invented a new genre of fake news, *"We decide what non-English speaking brown people say on television."*

This is a very useful form of fake news, especially when you have been peddling a bullshit narrative for the last four years or so, and need to cover your *** when it is finally revealed that civilians in Aleppo are _overjoyed_ now that the "moderate rebels" have been kicked out of their city. Thank goodness these brown people can't speak the Queen's English!

Let's observe as the masterful fake news merchants at CNN perform their craft:

Watch @CNN putting words in this kid's mouth.

He DIDN'T say: "We're also afraid because of heavy bombs were falling"#FakeNews #Aleppo pic.twitter.com/aX33i8vdH7

— iad tawil (@iadtawil)
December 10, 2016


*You can literally hear the child REPEATING HIMSELF*. You don't need to speak Arabic to recognize this. Seriously, watch it again:

Watch @CNN putting words in this kid's mouth.

He DIDN'T say: "We're also afraid because of heavy bombs were falling"#FakeNews #Aleppo pic.twitter.com/aX33i8vdH7

— iad tawil (@iadtawil)
December 10, 2016

_He's saying the same thing twice_, albeit in a more condensed form the second time around.

The boy adds literally two words at the end, and CNN translates this murmur as: "OH BY THE WAY, JUST TO ADD, IN CASE IT HELPS YOUR NARRATIVE: WE WERE ALSO VERY AFRAID BECAUSE OF ALL THE BOMBS ASSAD DROPPED ON US EVERY SINGLE DAY."

CNN must go.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Are we talking about Aleppo or war since 2011? Because if that's the case, your beloved terrorists have an extraordinary track record of releasing videos demonstrating their savageness proudly, and only ISIS can match them in that.


Aleppo suffered savage bombings by Assad scum from 2012 to this day. Tens of thousands murdered and over million left as result of these bombings.

As for "my beloved terrorists", most of the rebels belong to Muslim Brotherhood, which YOUR regime financed with billions of dollars.

Hamas which was funded by Iranian regime billions shows solidarity with rebels in Aleppo:







Hesham Salem, head of Al-Sabirin Movement (pro-#*Iran*), arrested by #*Hamas* for announcing his support to Shiite militias in #*Aleppo*.






No worries, Khamenai will keep funding them with billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

hussain0216 said:


> Not really, Syria will needs hundreds of billions to even start fixing it and it hasent even got control over the country with the majority population being abused murdered and raped
> 
> It no longer has any support in muslim world and no one will spend a penny in helping it, nor will EU, UN, Arab league or OIC
> 
> It has nothing to trade
> Nothing to sell
> Or any industry or skilled production
> 
> Assad and iran have ensured it will be a cess pit



Your version is one part of the story,other part is about rebuilding of Syria...
But we must include in this theoretical discussion , third and most bizarre part of story and that is about delays of rebuilding of country,what will produce a lot of skilled fighters to go across the borders and start with terrorist activities in countries supporters of wahhabism and salafism.
That will be the greatest show on Middle East....


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808729237263945732
Samantha Powers gets savaged lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809148221620621312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809338550588239872

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Tsilihin said:


> Your version is one part of the story,other part is about rebuilding of Syria...
> But we must include in this theoretical discussion , third and most bizarre part of story and that is about delays of rebuilding of country,what will produce a lot of skilled fighters to go across the borders and start with terrorist activities in countries supporters of wahhabism and salafism.
> That will be the greatest show on Middle East....



It is the only version of the story

Not only is assad/alewite/shia massacre and rape of civilians in Aleppo going to create a incredible amount of hatred but look at the struggle and help required just to reach this point

In the past hezbollah, syria, iran had at least some support from rest of the muslim world. Today it is a hated and reviled entity

The majority in Syria are sunni Muslims and they will not forget what Assad and the Alewites have done to the people from decades of dictatorship to brutal suppression to keep Assad in control 

The muslim population may be 1.7 billion but the vast majority of that and the muslim world is sunni Muslim and they won't forget or forgive what has happened in Syria 


Assad neither has the finance, resources or skilled labour to take all of, hold and especially rebuild Syria and no obe will help him


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> It is the only version of the story
> 
> Not only is assad/alewite/shia massacre and rape of civilians in Aleppo going to create a incredible amount of hatred but look at the struggle and help required just to reach this point
> 
> In the past hezbollah, syria, iran had at least some support from rest of the muslim world. Today it is a hated and reviled entity
> 
> The majority in Syria are sunni Muslims and they will not forget what Assad and the Alewites have done to the people from decades of dictatorship to brutal suppression to keep Assad in control
> 
> The muslim population may be 1.7 billion but the vast majority of that and the muslim world is sunni Muslim and they won't forget or forgive what has happened in Syria
> 
> 
> Assad neither has the finance, resources or skilled labour to take all of, hold and especially rebuild Syria and no obe will help him


Gadhey ko kub aqal aye gee looks like u never learn lesson earlier Pakistan supported terroist Taliban in Afghanistan as innocent mujhadiens. And now they are getting their full investments back same case with syria Support thease innocent Al qaeda terroist in future u will get all it investment back[/QUOTE]


----------



## Serpentine

Must watch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809151759625125888
Another pic that was retweeted by fools many times turned out to be just another fake. There is an unprecedented level of deception and lying going on about Aleppo in a massive coordinated propaganda campaign. Just beware, you are prone to be fooled so easily as much as others, if anything, this forum is a strong indication of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

Too much lieing from the wahabis, they have long history in lieing, baby incubators.

Wahabis lieing against fellow Sunnis back then.


----------



## 500

/\/\/\/\

You are crying about pictured posted by some unknown twitter users, meanwhile Syria's UN Ambassador uses photo from Iraq to defend actions in Aleppo:






Lets go back to real news.

*Khamenai thugs expel Muslim families from their homes for sake of corrupt atheist dictator:*


----------



## mike2000 is back

I don't see why some people here are even arguing about. I know each side keeps singing how they are holy and how the other side is evil and bla bla bla. It's normal though, since members on here who support one side will always try and paint their side as the saints. 

However, what I find funny is that each side categorically denies his side has carried out war crime and atrocities and massacres in this conflict. Denying this shows just how biased people on here can be. Reason there is almost no member here(bar a very few ) who I can say are neutral and credible. 
Fact is BOTH SIDES HAVE COMMITTED MASSACRES,RAPES,ATTROCITIES AND WAR CRIMES AGAINST THE PEOPLE OF SYRIA. This is a fact not an argument. 

Secondly, Assad's brutal regime has carried out far more massacres/killings than the rebels is also a fact. However, this is also because the Assad regime has far more weapons/equipments and fighter jets for barrel bombings for its war campaign than the opposition which has far less sophisticated weapons and no airforce whatsoever. Therein lies the only difference. 

Finally, I'm against the member on here who keep blaming Russia and Iran for this conflict. I disagree, the only one responsible here is the leader of the country I.e the butcher Assad himself for trying to cling to power by all means irrespective of the cost(total destruction) of his country. Russia and Iran(with its said proxies) are merely protecting their own country's interests like every sane country/power does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

mike2000 is back said:


> However, what I find funny is that each side categorically denies his side has carried out war crime and atrocities and massacres in this conflict.



Since we are talking about accepting atrocities on our own side, do you also accept that Britain with its policies in past 2 centuries up until even now is one of the greatest mass murderers in contemporary history?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

More Aleppo districts libertated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


>


U don't have to search for truth it automatically revels itself no.matter how hard u try to hide it


----------



## WaLeEdK2

galaxy_surfer said:


> U don't have to search for truth it automatically revels itself no.matter how hard u try to hide it



Well desperation eventually kicks in. They can't hide the truth forever. All their lies and deception will eventually be revealed to humanity. 

It's a shame they're using kids for their propaganda machine. How much you wanna bet Bana is another fake? It's utterly pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809515075258241024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809515075258241024



The difference b/w propaganda and truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The difference b/w propaganda and truth.



And your accepting propaganda 

Assad and the Alewites have destroyed Syria and brutalised its population just to keep an Alewite dictator in charge

Do you think that the random twitter propaganda pictures are from Syrian muslims faking an atrocity and then implicating themselves by taking a "before" picture

Or SAA and the Alewites simply posting random pictures on twitter 


The muslim world has seen what Assad backed by hezbollah, shia militias and Iran has done in Syria, it is fiendish and will go down in muslim history as a crime against our faith and humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

hussain0216 said:


> And your accepting propaganda
> 
> Assad and the Alewites have destroyed Syria and brutalised its population just to keep an Alewite dictator in charge
> 
> Do you think that the random twitter propaganda pictures are from Syrian muslims faking an atrocity and then implicating themselves by taking a "before" picture
> 
> Or SAA and the Alewites simply posting random pictures on twitter
> 
> 
> The muslim world has seen what Assad backed by hezbollah, shia militias and Iran has done in Syria, it is fiendish and will go down in muslim history as a crime against our faith and humanity


And your muslim world propped up al qaeda and ISIS to counter Assad.

What a wonderful alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809515075258241024




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809506061338218497#EastAleppo civilians to Anti-#Assad @Reuters:'Rebels' took ALL our food. So much food! Not even a piece of bread! They starved us to death!



Malik Alashter said:


> Now the next phase is to free the rest of the country.







can u translate this Arabic looks like Al qaeda confiscated 1500 aid basket for civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Serpentine said:


> Since we are talking about accepting atrocities on our own side, do you also accept that Britain with its policies in past 2 centuries up until even now is one of the greatest mass murderers in contemporary history?


Accepting atrocities on your own side? What does that mean ?lol 

You are talking about atrocities every empire committed these past centuries? Lol if so Mongolia is the biggest mass murderer in contemporary history.  All empires in the past expanded by all means necessary for their own interests as far as they had the capabilities and seeked conquest, be it the Soviets Union, Nazis Germany, Japanese empire, Ottoman Empire(Turks), Greeks(Alexander the Great, France under Napoleon, Arabian empire(if I can it so.lol), Egyptians etc etc. So your point is mute. 
So I don't understand what you are trying to say with comparing past historic empires with your tyrant puppet Assad who is ready to kill all its own people if it means he will remain in power. Lol 
I understand you though, as an Iranian, you obviously support your country's own interests and proxy actions in Syria. Iraq etc. It's normal though, I too will o the same to be honest.


----------



## Solomon2

*Terry Glavin: Aleppo has fallen and so has humanity. We are disgraced*

Terry Glavin | December 14, 2016 | Last Updated: Dec 15 8:34 PM ET





ELVIS BARUKCIC / AFP / Getty ImagesA Bosnian Muslim woman cries as several thousands protestors raise their voice against the killing in eastern Aleppo, Syria, during a rally in Sarajevo, on December 14, 2016.

Aleppo has fallen. The last and sturdiest bastion of the Syrian uprising is gone. The Battle of Aleppo is over, the revolution is finished, and the Syrian mass murderer Bashar al-Assad has won. Russia has won. Iran has won. Hezbollah has won. The United States has lost. The United Nations has lost, and the bloody war in Syria, already having taken nearly half a million lives, goes on.

Aleppo mattered, it should go without saying, but it’s worthwhile enumerating what did not matter. You can start with Aleppo’s 31,000 dead and proceed from there through each and every statutory war crime codified by the International Criminal Court.

Mass murder by chlorine gas. Massacres of innocents. Bombardments by Russian jet fighters. The deliberate targeting of hospitals and clinics. The firing of mortar rounds into crowded neighbourhoods. The terror of barrel bombs dropped from Syrian army helicopters. The starvation siege that followed the city’s encirclement by Shia death squads and Assadist militias on Sept. 8.

Buses which will be used to evacuate rebel fighters and their families from rebel-held areas of Aleppo are seen waiting on December 15, 2016. Russian and Syrian military sources and rebel officials confirmed that a new agreement has been reached on an evacuation plan after the collapse of an earlier one.





STRINGER / AFP / Getty ImagesBuses which will be used to evacuate rebel fighters and their families from rebel-held areas of Aleppo are seen waiting on December 15, 2016. Russian and Syrian military sources and rebel officials confirmed that a new agreement has been reached on an evacuation plan after the collapse of an earlier one.

None of that mattered, not the hourly imagery on Instagram and YouTube and Twitter of corpse-strewn streets and decapitated infants, and not the gut-wrenching final goodbyes uploaded to mobile phones or sent by text from the survivors in the rebel-held ruins of the Old City, the al-Shaar district, and the backstreets of Sheikh Saeed.

Leaning against a wall, his tattered Adidas hoodie drawn against the rain, the young English teacher, reporter and activist Abdulkafi Al-Hamdo managed to use his cellphone camera to upload his goodbye to the video-streaming service Periscope on Monday night.


“What I want to say is, don’t believe anymore in the United Nations. Don’t believe anymore in the international community. Don’t think that they are not satisfied with what’s going on. They are satisfied that we are being killed, that we are facing one of the most difficult, or the most serious, or the most horrible massacres that is in our history.





George Ourfalian / AFP / Getty ImagesSyrian pro-government forces advance during a military operation in the northern embattled city of Aleppo on December 14, 2016

“Russia doesn’t want us to go out alive. They want us dead. Assad is the same … but at least we know that we were a free people. We wanted freedom. We didn’t want anything else but freedom. You know, this world doesn’t like freedom, it seems.”

There is no plausible defence any of us can mount against Al-Hambdo’s plainspoken indictment. In the world’s citadels of democracy, there are no popular constituencies sufficient to the task of commanding our elected leaders to put their backs into the emancipation of the Syrian people from their tormentors. After all, you know, quagmire and all that. Broach the subject of NATO enforcing a modicum of order in the Syrian abbatoir by means of, say, a no-fly zone, and you’ll be denounced as a warmonger in the mould of the archvillains George W. Bush and Tony Blair. 

The truth of it is we’d just rather not take the trouble. We aren’t prepared to suffer the sacrifices demanded of the commitments to universal rights we profess, so we absolve ourselves by talking about “the Muslim world” as though it were a distant planet. We talk about Arabs as though they were a different species. It’s easier on the conscience that way.





George Ourfalian / AFP / Getty ImagesA member of the Syrian pro-government forces stands next to a tank in the old city of Aleppo on December 13, 2016, after they recaptured the area

Between the drooling bigotries of the isolationist right and the clever platitudes of the “anti-imperialist” left, the only place left to address the solemn obligations we owe one another as human beings is in negotiations over the codicils of international trade agreements, or in the rituals of deliberately unenforceable resolutions entertained by the United Nations General Assembly.

Just last Friday, Foreign Affairs Minister Stephane Dion and his diplomats conducted just such a ceremony in sponsoring a non-binding General Assembly resolution demanding an immediate cessation of hostilities in Syria, humanitarian aid access throughout the country, and an end to the siege of Aleppo. It passed, 122 to 13. This is what counts these days as a diplomatic coup.

Canadian Ambassador to the UN Marc-Andre Blanchard was pleased to claim that the resolution was already having an effect even before it was voted on, because the day before, Russia announced it was temporarily halting its bombing of Aleppo and had even offered to open corridors to allow civilians to flee. This is what counts these days as a diplomatic triumph. 





AFP / Getty ImagesA general view shows smoke and flames rising from buildings in Aleppo's southeastern al-Zabdiya neighbourhood following government strikes on December 14, 2016

The UN human rights office later announced that it had received credible reports that hundreds of men who crossed into Aleppo’s regime-controlled districts had gone missing. Young men were being pulled out of the line at the corridor checkpoints. The Consultative Council in the Levant Front, one of Aleppo’s main rebel groups, reported that the men had been taken to “warehouses that look more like internment camps.”

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reckons that 60,000 Syrians have been starved to death, tortured to death or executed in Assad’s prisons since the non-violent democratic uprising began in February, 2011. Relying on regime defectors and insiders, the Observatory has verified 14,446 deaths at a single facility, Sednaya prison, near Damascus.

And now Aleppo is undergoing what UN humanitarians spokesman Jens Laerke calls “a complete meltdown of humanity.” The still-living lie with dead in the rubble of bombed out buildings. You can hear them screaming. Regime militias are carrying out mass executions of civilians. In one case, 11 women and 13 children were shot “on the spot.” Women are committing suicide rather than face the prospect of rape and murder.





AFP / Getty ImagesA Syrian child cooks in the street in a rebel-held area of Aleppo, on December 13, 2016

A planned evacuation of perhaps 100,000 civilians and rebel fighters from East Aleppo was heralded as a breakthrough on Tuesday, following the abject surrender by all of Aleppo’s remaining rebels — hardline Islamists and democratic patriots alike. By Wednesday morning, the Russian-Turkish understanding had fallen through, the glimmer of hope had flickered out, the barrel bombs and mortar shells were raining down on Aleppo again, and from the people, those gut-wrenching final goodbyes — “Pray for us,” “I hope you can remember us” — were going out to the world again.

*Related*

‘A complete meltdown of humanity’: Assad forces sweep through Aleppo killing civilians on the spot, UN says
‘No place now to go’: The desperate messages of Syrians as Assad troops close in on Aleppo
‘The shelling started again’: Deal to help civilians escape war-ravaged Aleppo has shattered
*“Save us, people. Save us, people, world, anyone who has even a bit of humanity. We beg you, we beg you,” a doctor pleaded, “the dead and wounded are in the streets and people’s homes have collapsed on top of them. Save us. Save us.”*

But that young English teacher, Abdulkafi Al-Hamdo, knows better. He doesn’t believe anymore in the United Nations. He doesn’t believe anymore in the international community.

Perhaps Allah will look down in his mercy upon Aleppo, because no help is coming from us. None. This is what we have become. This is the depravity to which we have all sunk.

Aleppo has fallen.





AFP / Getty ImagesSyrian residents, fleeing violence in the Bustan al-Qasr neighbourhood, arrive in Aleppo's Fardos neighbourhood on December 13, 2016


----------



## Solomon2

*
Stop calling the Syrian conflict a ‘civil war.’ It’s not.*

Doing so gives the Assad regime a veneer of legitimacy and has serious impact on international accountability.






*By Hanin Ghaddar* December 14 at 2:01 PM
*Hanin Ghaddar is the inaugural Friedmann Visiting Fellow at The Washington Institute*.





Residents of Aleppo, Syria, flee advancing government troops on Dec. 13, 2016. (STRINGER/AFP/Getty Images)

In the past five years, Syria has become many things: a refugee crisis, a regional quagmire, a western nightmare, a terrorist haven, a Russian power play and the core of Iran’s ambitions. To the international community, however, it’s a civil war. The United Nations, Western governments, media and European Union all refer to the Syrian conflict this way. In December 2015, Secretary of State John F. Kerry emphasized the need to end the nation’s civil war.” In September this year, the New York Times published a long explainer on the conflict, answering, among other questions, “What is the Syrian civil war?”

These simplifications are inaccurate and dangerous. They absolve the international community of responsibility, and give Bashar al-Assad a veneer of legitimacy. They liberate Russia and Iran — actively involved with troops in the conflict — from culpability. And they allow internal terrorist groups to justify their involvement and violence.

There is no doubt that civil war is one of the many layers of the Syrian conflict. Local factions are fighting each other. In truth though, this is a war on the people of Syria, carried out by the Assad regime and his allies.

We see that in the violence. According to the Syrian Network for Human Rights, Assad’s forces have killed 95 percent of Syrian victims. Additionally, Assad controls the army, including tanks, planes and barrel bombs. He has shelled areas that witnessed peaceful protests. Assad has used chemical weapons against his own people. He controls the intelligence, security and military apparatus that have diligently and systematically worked since 2011 to arrest, torture and kill all nonviolent activists.

Assad also released dangerous Islamists from prison and allowed them to organize and build armed groups. He did this not by accident, but as a part of a strategy to create a civil war and radicalize what remained of the revolution. His strategy has been to shift the narrative from reform to sectarianism by emphasizing Islamic terrorism, thereby presenting himself as a partner in the global war on terror.

It’s also hard to square the civil war claim with the vast amount of external interference. Faced with a strong resistance from the armed opposition groups, Assad allowed both Iran and Russia in to help him and his regime survive. In fact, Assad’s army is barely fighting today. The fighting force on the ground is mostly Shiite militias, with some Syrian Arab Army battalions — all reporting to Hezbollah and the IRGC and aided by Russian air bombing. Without Iran and Russia, Assad would have been long gone.

*'Are you truly incapable of shame?': Samantha Power slams Syrian ambassador*
Play Video0:34​
The U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, Samantha Power, spoke out strongly Dec. 13 on the deteriorating situation in Syria. After Syria's ambassador denied any mass executions or revenge attacks in the city of Aleppo, Power asked,"Is there literally nothing that can shame you?" (AP)
How can we call this conflict a civil war when the Syrian opposition is rarely fighting Syrian loyalists and instead battling with foreign fighters in its own country? Is it a civil war when all of Russia, Iran, Saudi Arabia and the United States, and other assorted NATO nations are involved in one way or another?

_[We live in Aleppo. Here’s how we survive.]_​
Calling it a civil war has serious implications on policy. It protects Assad. Assad may be an obnoxious dictator, the logic goes, but a stabilizing one. It also gives the impression that this is an internal conflict, allowing Western powers and international organizations not to take sides. As a result of this inaction, the world witnessed the exodus of Syrian refugees, the castration of U.S. efforts by Russia and Iran and terrorist attacks in European cities.

Equating the killer with the victim has a moral challenge that eventually legitimizes the regime’s crimes against humanity. It also subdues the modern history of Syria that brought Hafez al-Assad to power where the Baath Party and eventually the ruling family refused to allow anyone else in Syria to participate in politics. This regime has always resorted to military solutions and has never chosen negotiations over violence. Today, with Iran commanding the battles in Syria and Russia negotiating with the international community on the future of Syria, what is left of the regime is an image that is only needed to preserve other states’ interest.

This is not a civil war. Only when we stop calling it a civil war, we might be able to understand the history and strategy of the regime, the various layers of the Syrian people, the interests of those who are already intervening, and the significance of accountability.


______________






_*"Pakistan has consistently called for protection of the sovereignty of Syria, cessation of hostilities and violence by all sides."*_

- Pakistan President Mamnoon, October, 2015


----------



## Solomon2

galaxy_surfer said:


> End of rat gangs in. Aleppo special tha ks to Palestinian liwa all quds atf








Friday, December 16, 2016




Elder of Ziyon
*The Palestinian group which fought with Assad, Hezbollah and Iran in Aleppo*

As the world looks on in horror at the horrid attacks on civilians in Aleppo, and as UNRWA tries to portray Palestinians in Syria as innocent victims of the civil war, there are a number of Palestinian militias who are enthusiastically supporting the atrocities of Assad, Hezbollah and Iran.

Liwa al Quds was created in 2012 made of Palestinians who lived in two UNRWA camps near Aleppo. As this March 2015 profile states,

A new organization has appeared alongside the Syrian army in Aleppo fighting the armed takfiris, for after the entry of Hezbollah onto the line of battle and the appearance of ‘Quwat al-Ridha‘, which is considered the core of Syrian Hezbollah, in addition to the National Defence Forces and the Iraqi military formations, a Palestinian faction has appeared fighting under the banner of the Syrian state.

Information indicates that the new formation adopted the name of the Palestinian capital al-Quds as its banner, while it is formed of Palestinian fighters who have lived and live in Syria, having expressed their support for the Syrian state and its army.

The formation, which was established in October 2013 by the engineer ‘Muhammad al-Sa’id’ who is considered its real leader, held the bond of silence and thus its activities were not advertised in media, until the recent battles of north Aleppo countryside where an important military role for them became apparent.​
Here is a poster recruiting members from the age of 15:



​
_The Liwa al-Quds leadership announces the opening of a military session: physical fitness, military tactics, martial arts and self-defence, blitz. The length of the training session is 30 days. All who wish to register from age 15 and above should head to the Liwa al-Quds base in the al-Nayrab camp and register from 6 p.m. till 9 p.m., beginning from Wednesday 24 April._​
Iranian propaganda has used this Palestinian group and others as proof that Assad is not anti-Sunni, in this report from September when the battle for Aleppo was starting:

The Palestinian pro-Assad, anti-Takfiri Resistance group Liwa al-Quds is among the fighters in Syria that have debunked the myth and propaganda against the Syrian Army is a predominantly Alawiite force. This group has been operating in Aleppo and has been to deal a major blow to Takfiri terrorist groups especially ISIS.

The presence of Liwa al-Quds in the recent victories at Handarat Refugee Camp and al-Kindi Hospital as well as the rapid, lightning-like advancement in other key Aleppo City districts, has dispelled enemy propaganda that the Bashar al-Assad government is anti-Sunni.

Indeed, apart from Liwa al-Quds, other Sunni Palestinian groups are also active in the battlefield against foreign-backed Takfiri terrorist groups. Some of the groups here include Qouwat al-Jalil, the PFLP-GC, Fatah al-Intifada, the Palestine Liberation Army (Palestinian wing of the SAA) and the Palestinian members of the NDF.​
Another pro-Assad group is Jaysh al-Tahrir al-Falastini:


​
 Jaysh al-Tahrir al-Falastini is the ‘Palestinian Liberation Army.’ This militia in Syria is led by one Muhammad Tariq al-Khadra’, who characterizes the civil war in Syria as follows: “The vicious barbaric international conspiracy against Syria and the Arab nation aims to redivide and repartition this nation to form weak madhhabist, sectarian and racist entities in conflict with each other, to justify the establishment of the racist entity on the Jewish foundations of the Zionist state, dominating over the Arab nation.”​To be sure, not all Syrian Palestinians support Assad; Hamas famously left Syria when it refused to support him. But there are plenty who not only support Assad's atrocities, but enthusiastically participate in them.

*It is worth a reminder that PA President Abbas had the opportunity to save thousands of Palestinians in Syria nearly four years ago, when Israel said they would be allowed into the West Bank, as long as they don't demand to move to Israel itself.* Abbas responded coldly, "It's better they die in Syria than give up their right of return."





So far, over 3300 Palestinians have indeed died in Syria, most of them innocent, but hundreds of them fighting with Assad.


----------



## ptldM3

Solomon2 said:


> *Terry Glavin: Aleppo has fallen and so has humanity. We are disgraced*
> 
> Terry Glavin | December 14, 2016 | Last Updated: Dec 15 8:34 PM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELVIS BARUKCIC / AFP / Getty ImagesA Bosnian Muslim woman cries as several thousands protestors raise their voice against the killing in eastern Aleppo, Syria, during a rally in Sarajevo, on December 14, 2016.
> 
> Aleppo has fallen. The last and sturdiest bastion of the Syrian uprising is gone. The Battle of Aleppo is over, the revolution is finished, and the Syrian mass murderer Bashar al-Assad has won. Russia has won. Iran has won. Hezbollah has won. The United States has lost. The United Nations has lost, and the bloody war in Syria, already having taken nearly half a million lives, goes on.
> 
> Aleppo mattered, it should go without saying, but it’s worthwhile enumerating what did not matter. You can start with Aleppo’s 31,000 dead and proceed from there through each and every statutory war crime codified by the International Criminal Court.
> 
> Mass murder by chlorine gas. Massacres of innocents. Bombardments by Russian jet fighters. The deliberate targeting of hospitals and clinics. The firing of mortar rounds into crowded neighbourhoods. The terror of barrel bombs dropped from Syrian army helicopters. The starvation siege that followed the city’s encirclement by Shia death squads and Assadist militias on Sept. 8.
> 
> Buses which will be used to evacuate rebel fighters and their families from rebel-held areas of Aleppo are seen waiting on December 15, 2016. Russian and Syrian military sources and rebel officials confirmed that a new agreement has been reached on an evacuation plan after the collapse of an earlier one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRINGER / AFP / Getty ImagesBuses which will be used to evacuate rebel fighters and their families from rebel-held areas of Aleppo are seen waiting on December 15, 2016. Russian and Syrian military sources and rebel officials confirmed that a new agreement has been reached on an evacuation plan after the collapse of an earlier one.
> 
> None of that mattered, not the hourly imagery on Instagram and YouTube and Twitter of corpse-strewn streets and decapitated infants, and not the gut-wrenching final goodbyes uploaded to mobile phones or sent by text from the survivors in the rebel-held ruins of the Old City, the al-Shaar district, and the backstreets of Sheikh Saeed.
> 
> Leaning against a wall, his tattered Adidas hoodie drawn against the rain, the young English teacher, reporter and activist Abdulkafi Al-Hamdo managed to use his cellphone camera to upload his goodbye to the video-streaming service Periscope on Monday night.
> 
> 
> “What I want to say is, don’t believe anymore in the United Nations. Don’t believe anymore in the international community. Don’t think that they are not satisfied with what’s going on. They are satisfied that we are being killed, that we are facing one of the most difficult, or the most serious, or the most horrible massacres that is in our history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Ourfalian / AFP / Getty ImagesSyrian pro-government forces advance during a military operation in the northern embattled city of Aleppo on December 14, 2016
> 
> “Russia doesn’t want us to go out alive. They want us dead. Assad is the same … but at least we know that we were a free people. We wanted freedom. We didn’t want anything else but freedom. You know, this world doesn’t like freedom, it seems.”
> 
> There is no plausible defence any of us can mount against Al-Hambdo’s plainspoken indictment. In the world’s citadels of democracy, there are no popular constituencies sufficient to the task of commanding our elected leaders to put their backs into the emancipation of the Syrian people from their tormentors. After all, you know, quagmire and all that. Broach the subject of NATO enforcing a modicum of order in the Syrian abbatoir by means of, say, a no-fly zone, and you’ll be denounced as a warmonger in the mould of the archvillains George W. Bush and Tony Blair.
> 
> The truth of it is we’d just rather not take the trouble. We aren’t prepared to suffer the sacrifices demanded of the commitments to universal rights we profess, so we absolve ourselves by talking about “the Muslim world” as though it were a distant planet. We talk about Arabs as though they were a different species. It’s easier on the conscience that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Ourfalian / AFP / Getty ImagesA member of the Syrian pro-government forces stands next to a tank in the old city of Aleppo on December 13, 2016, after they recaptured the area
> 
> Between the drooling bigotries of the isolationist right and the clever platitudes of the “anti-imperialist” left, the only place left to address the solemn obligations we owe one another as human beings is in negotiations over the codicils of international trade agreements, or in the rituals of deliberately unenforceable resolutions entertained by the United Nations General Assembly.
> 
> Just last Friday, Foreign Affairs Minister Stephane Dion and his diplomats conducted just such a ceremony in sponsoring a non-binding General Assembly resolution demanding an immediate cessation of hostilities in Syria, humanitarian aid access throughout the country, and an end to the siege of Aleppo. It passed, 122 to 13. This is what counts these days as a diplomatic coup.
> 
> Canadian Ambassador to the UN Marc-Andre Blanchard was pleased to claim that the resolution was already having an effect even before it was voted on, because the day before, Russia announced it was temporarily halting its bombing of Aleppo and had even offered to open corridors to allow civilians to flee. This is what counts these days as a diplomatic triumph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFP / Getty ImagesA general view shows smoke and flames rising from buildings in Aleppo's southeastern al-Zabdiya neighbourhood following government strikes on December 14, 2016
> 
> The UN human rights office later announced that it had received credible reports that hundreds of men who crossed into Aleppo’s regime-controlled districts had gone missing. Young men were being pulled out of the line at the corridor checkpoints. The Consultative Council in the Levant Front, one of Aleppo’s main rebel groups, reported that the men had been taken to “warehouses that look more like internment camps.”
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reckons that 60,000 Syrians have been starved to death, tortured to death or executed in Assad’s prisons since the non-violent democratic uprising began in February, 2011. Relying on regime defectors and insiders, the Observatory has verified 14,446 deaths at a single facility, Sednaya prison, near Damascus.
> 
> And now Aleppo is undergoing what UN humanitarians spokesman Jens Laerke calls “a complete meltdown of humanity.” The still-living lie with dead in the rubble of bombed out buildings. You can hear them screaming. Regime militias are carrying out mass executions of civilians. In one case, 11 women and 13 children were shot “on the spot.” Women are committing suicide rather than face the prospect of rape and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFP / Getty ImagesA Syrian child cooks in the street in a rebel-held area of Aleppo, on December 13, 2016
> 
> A planned evacuation of perhaps 100,000 civilians and rebel fighters from East Aleppo was heralded as a breakthrough on Tuesday, following the abject surrender by all of Aleppo’s remaining rebels — hardline Islamists and democratic patriots alike. By Wednesday morning, the Russian-Turkish understanding had fallen through, the glimmer of hope had flickered out, the barrel bombs and mortar shells were raining down on Aleppo again, and from the people, those gut-wrenching final goodbyes — “Pray for us,” “I hope you can remember us” — were going out to the world again.
> 
> *Related*
> 
> ‘A complete meltdown of humanity’: Assad forces sweep through Aleppo killing civilians on the spot, UN says
> ‘No place now to go’: The desperate messages of Syrians as Assad troops close in on Aleppo
> ‘The shelling started again’: Deal to help civilians escape war-ravaged Aleppo has shattered
> *“Save us, people. Save us, people, world, anyone who has even a bit of humanity. We beg you, we beg you,” a doctor pleaded, “the dead and wounded are in the streets and people’s homes have collapsed on top of them. Save us. Save us.”*
> 
> But that young English teacher, Abdulkafi Al-Hamdo, knows better. He doesn’t believe anymore in the United Nations. He doesn’t believe anymore in the international community.
> 
> Perhaps Allah will look down in his mercy upon Aleppo, because no help is coming from us. None. This is what we have become. This is the depravity to which we have all sunk.
> 
> Aleppo has fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFP / Getty ImagesSyrian residents, fleeing violence in the Bustan al-Qasr neighbourhood, arrive in Aleppo's Fardos neighbourhood on December 13, 2016





Stop posting a bunch of fake propaganda crap. Hitler's propaganda minister would be bashful posting this nonsense. Where do I begin? Firstly, there is no evidence of these so called executions, even with camera phones everywhere.

But what we do have is video of Syrian soldiers helping evacuate civilians. But like I said not one shred of evidence of Syrian soldiers executing children and women which is by itself a rediculus claim cooked up by the west, just like WMD and babies being thrown out of incubators. The Syrian government provided buses for hundreds of "rebels" and their families to leave Aleppo and they pardoned hundreds more that wanted to stay. Yet we are to believe these fairytales of mass executions without evidence.

Now the claim that Assad and Russian starved Aleppo. Actually it was the "rebels", multiple warehouse size building were discovered to have food and medicine. Many civilians came forward and said it was the terrorists that starved the civilians.


As for Russia and Assad purposely killing civilians. This is beyond stupid. I think military resources would be better spent on hitting terrorists, unless you are stupid enough to believe Assad and Russian spend billions on bombing civilians just for fun which is what brain dead western governments and media are reporting. It was actually the "moderates" that kept civilians as hostages and even shot at civilians trying to flee to government held areas.



Lastly it's such a tragedy that Aleppo is free from Al-Quida linked groups like Nusra, Al-Zenki, Army of Conquest, ect. It's a totall tragedy, what will the civilians do now? I mean it's finally peiceful, no sharia courts, beheading, shelling or suicide bombings. Why don't you grab some tissues and go cry with the rest of your brainwashed buddies about the fact that Aleppo is free of Islamic terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

lol support for ISIS growing since the rebels are losers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809754726246088704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> lol support for ISIS growing since the rebels are losers
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809754726246088704


Lol Stupid Fsa terroist should know asking for Isis would behad thease terroist for cooperation with Isreal


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809723106948481025
time to finish off the remaining saudi mercs in Aleppo  @United @chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> And your muslim world propped up al qaeda and ISIS to counter Assad.
> 
> What a wonderful alternative.


It's the opposite. Assad was miserably losing before ISIS came in and started slowly recovering after. ISIS is best thing that happened to Assad in this war. Additional food for though: ISIS command is based on Baath officers (with KGB ties) and large number of fighters from Russia.


----------



## B@KH

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-12/16/c_135911285.htm

The rebels breached a ceasefire in Syria's northern city of Aleppo on Friday, firing mortar shells and sniper shots at a crossing designed for their evacuation, state TV reported.

According to the report, the rebels leaving through Ramouseh area south of Aleppo wanted to take along the kidnapped people, in what was seen as a breach to the evacuation deal brokered by Russia and Turkey to end the presence of rebels in Aleppo.

The buses supposed to transfer the rebels out of Aleppo, along with ambulances of the Red Cross, have withdrawn.

Further details about the rebel attack and the suspension of the evacuation are unknown as yet.

The evacuation of rebels and their families started on Thursday, and over 8,000 have already left toward the western countryside of Aleppo.


----------



## Solomon2

ptldM3 said:


> Stop posting a bunch of fake propaganda crap. Hitler's propaganda minister would be bashful posting this nonsense. Where do I begin? Firstly, there is no evidence of these so called executions, even with camera phones everywhere.


Just takes time, I guess. Here's evidence from three years ago: link



> ...As for Russia and Assad purposely killing civilians. This is beyond stupid...


link



> Lastly it's such a tragedy that Aleppo is free from Al-Quida linked groups like Nusra, Al-Zenki, Army of Conquest, ect. It's a totall tragedy, what will the civilians do now?


More like, what is Assad & Co. gong to do with the people of Aleppo, since so many of them detested the cruelty, injustice, and unfairness of Assad's rule?



> I mean it's finally peiceful, no sharia courts, beheading, shelling or suicide bombings.


As peaceful as St. Petersburg under the Bolsheviks? Or North Korea under its Kims?


----------



## HAIDER

Seems once they leave , they join ISIS. Or these are embedded ISIS soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72

Solomon2 said:


> link


meh, vice is Soros' trash. 

looking at all the western media reports about bombed hospitals in Aleppo, you'd think it was some kind of medical care supercity with nothing but hospitals. 

I get your opposition to Iran but don't go pro FSAlqaeda.



HAIDER said:


> Seems once they leave , they join ISIS. Or these are embedded ISIS soldiers.


there really isn't much of a difference, all these psychos are fueled by the same disgusting saudi ideology.


----------



## Madali

Suicide bombing in damascus. A 7 year old girl went onto a police station, claiming she was lost, the police officers took her in to help her out, and she either blew herself up or was blown up by a remote.

These are the sort of monsters some of you support. Absolutely disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Madali said:


> Suicide bombing in damascus. A 7 year old girl went onto a police station, claiming she was lost, the police officers took her in to help her out, and she either blew herself up or was blown up by a remote.
> 
> These are the sort of monsters some of you support. Absolutely disgusting


Sick people .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

T-72 said:


> meh, vice is Soros' trash.


Much of the linked article's content is quoted from Al-Jazeera, CNN, and Izvestia.



> I get your opposition to Iran but don't go pro FSAlqaeda.


Was it an either/or choice? What might have been accomplished had Assad been pushed into dealing with the pro-Western democrats instead? Yes, he would have had to leave the country. But a lot more of the country would have been left, along with hundreds of thousands now dead or suffering.


----------



## 50cent

Solomon2 said:


> Much of the linked article's content is quoted from Al-Jazeera, CNN, and Izvestia.
> 
> Was it an either/or choice? What might have been accomplished had Assad been pushed into dealing with the pro-Western democrats instead? Yes, he would have had to leave the country. But a lot more of the country would have been left, along with hundreds of thousands now dead or suffering.


 So he.leaves making a way for alqaeda and isis to occupy syria without firing any bullet. That's. Not gonna happen


----------



## Solomon2

Madali said:


> Suicide bombing in damascus. A 7 year old girl went onto a police station, claiming she was lost, the police officers took her in to help her out, and she either blew herself up or was blown up by a remote.
> These are the sort of monsters some of you support. Absolutely disgusting


Reprehensible, yes. Did you check out the article I linked to earlier? The rebels learned from the regime, which in 2012 "released" prisoners to the custody of their relatives in vehicles that were disguised truck bombs.

There may be many despairing people now who see no future life for themselves and so only hope to end their lives or the lives of their children this way, to hurt their hated enemy. (Quite a contrast with the suicide attacks of the "Palestinian" Arabs, which are trumpeted by Arab leaders as a hopeful message of ultimate victory over the hated Jews.)


----------



## hussain0216

A.M. said:


> And your muslim world propped up al qaeda and ISIS to counter Assad.
> 
> What a wonderful alternative.


Any alternative to a murderous Assad who has destroyed Syria just to keep his dictatorship is better.



galaxy_surfer said:


> So he.leaves making a way for alqaeda and isis to occupy syria without firing any bullet. That's. Not gonna happen



So he leaves allowing the majority sunni population choosh a leader

Syria will be messed up for a long long time

But once the doner conferences get going and a combination of pledges from U.N, EU, OIC, Arab League and other world bodies get going Syria has hope

Under Assad Syria is hated snd ostracised and no one will help it and all they get is continued Dictatorship


----------



## T-72

Solomon2 said:


> Al-Jazeera, CNN


those aren't much better.. 



Solomon2 said:


> Was it an either/or choice? What might have been accomplished had Assad been pushed into dealing with the pro-Western democrats instead? Yes, he would have had to leave the country. But a lot more of the country would have been left, along with hundreds of thousands now dead or suffering.


They're suffering because the saudis and some others in the region have funneled in an army of islamic terrorists to effect regime change in Syria, all under the auspices of the obama regime. If there were no terrorists, there would be no bombs, it's very simple.

good job, Russia, and we should all hope the neocons don't get to Trump.


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> Any alternative to a murderous Assad who has destroyed Syria just to keep his dictatorship is better.
> 
> 
> 
> So he leaves allowing the majority sunni population choosh a leader
> 
> Syria will be messed up for a long long time
> 
> But once the doner conferences get going and a combination of pledges from U.N, EU, OIC, Arab League and other world bodies get going Syria has hope
> 
> Under Assad Syria is hated snd ostracised and no one will help it and all they get is continued Dictatorship


 Lol majority of Sunni.populatuon is with Dr bashar checkout his popularity all of 95 percentage ofaleppo Sunni population have chosen to stay in SAA areas rather exiting Aleppo with alqaeda terroist


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> Lol majority of Sunni.populatuon is with Dr bashar checkout his popularity all of 95 percentage ofaleppo Sunni population have chosen to stay in SAA areas rather exiting Aleppo with alqaeda terroist



Why would a majority sunni muslim population support a alewite dictator to rule over and abuse them for life

what you are saying is retarded

Assad and his cult have destroyed Syria and it will only be rebuilt if the majority population can choose its leader, Assad is removed so all regional and international bodies can help Syria

no one except the self serving (Russia) or sectarian (iran), will help Syria in any significant way and the Russians will expect to be paid rather than give aid and iran can only do so much


----------



## Solomon2

T-72 said:


> They're suffering because the saudis and some others in the region have funneled in an army of islamic terrorists t


The Syrian War began long before that, with the Assad regime's torture and murder of pro-democracy protesters and their families, followed by mass resignations of Ba'ath Party members. I don't think there was any armed rebellion until after pictures of one regime-tortured boy, Hamza Ali al-Khatib, were made public: link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> Why would a majority sunni muslim population support a alewite dictator to rule over and abuse them for life
> 
> what you are saying is retarded
> 
> Assad and his cult have destroyed Syria and it will only be rebuilt if the majority population can choose its leader, Assad is removed so all regional and international bodies can help Syria
> 
> no one except the self serving (Russia) or sectarian (iran), will help Syria in any significant way and the Russians will expect to be paid rather than give aid and iran can only do so much


 50000 Sunnis going to SAA areas watch it
The



 main reason is Sunnis civilians don't think from middle of their legs but use their brain going with alqaeda isis I's one way ticket to hell. Now it's ur turn u go and join terroist in syria


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> 50000 Sunnis going to SAA areas watch it
> The
> 
> 
> 
> main reason is Sunnis civilians don't think from middle of their legs but use their brain going with alqaeda isis I's one way ticket to hell. Now it's ur turn u go and join terroist in syria



Sunni muslims dont want a Alewite king to rule and abuse them how difficult is it for you to understand.

syria is a Muslim majority state but there hasent been a Muslim ruler for decades

the alewites have also gotten immense support in business military and politics straight from their dictator

the alewites were only placed in power by the french to keep the Syrian muslim people weak and occupied


Syrian muslims dont want to be ruled forever by a alewite, what dont you get?


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> Sunni muslims dont want a Alewite king to rule and abuse them how difficult is it for you to understand.
> 
> syria is a Muslim majority state but there hasent been a Muslim ruler for decades
> 
> the alewites have also gotten immense support in business military and politics straight from their dictator
> 
> the alewites were only placed in power by the french to keep the Syrian muslim people weak and occupied
> 
> 
> Syrian muslims dont want to be ruled forever by a alewite, what dont you get?
















thease are for terroist lovers and their families for exiting Aleppo only few have chosen to exit aleppo with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 360809
> View attachment 360811
> View attachment 360809
> View attachment 360812
> thease are for terroist lovers and their families for exiting Aleppo only few have chosen to exit aleppo with them



So you have nothing to say!! & do you know why.

its because even through your brainwashed sectarian brain you know you cant justify a brutal alewite king butchering a Muslim population just so his cult can keep power


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> Sunni muslims dont want a Alewite king to rule and abuse them how difficult is it for you to understand.
> 
> syria is a Muslim majority state but there hasent been a Muslim ruler for decades
> 
> the alewites have also gotten immense support in business military and politics straight from their dictator
> 
> the alewites were only placed in power by the french to keep the Syrian muslim people weak and occupied
> 
> 
> Syrian muslims dont want to be ruled forever by a alewite, what dont you get?


Who are u to question why Syrians move to SAA areas it's their choice they were freed to choose terroist or Saa and they have chosen Saa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

galaxy_surfer said:


> Who are u to question why Syrians move to SAA areas it's their choice they were freed to choose terroist or Saa



The SAA is just a brutal alewite militia 

if I as a sunni muslim had a democratic choixe to vote for a non Muslim president for a fix period of time I may choosh yo do so if he was the better candidate.
But i wouldn't want to be ruled for life by a alewite king and his cult members abusing my people and telling us what to do.


Why are you forcing a alewite dictator upon a sunni muslim people?


----------



## Solomon2

hussain0216 said:


> ...the alewites were only placed in power by the french to keep the Syrian muslim people weak and occupied
> Syrian muslims dont want to be ruled forever by a alewite, what dont you get?





..."Isn't there some way to stabilize these countries?" I asked.

Richelieu looked at me with what might have been contempt. "It is a simple exercise in logique. You had two Ba'athist states, one in Iraq and one in Syria. Both were ruled by minorities. The Assad family came from the Alawite minority Syria and oppressed the Sunnis, while Saddam Hussein came from the Sunni minority in Iraq and oppressed the Shi'ites.

It is a matter of calculation - what today you would call game theory. If you compose a state from antagonistic elements to begin with, the rulers must come from one of the minorities. All the minorities will then feel safe, and the majority knows that there is a limit to how badly a minority can oppress a majority. That is why the Ba'ath Party regimes in Iraq and Syria - tyrannies founded on the same principle - were mirror images of each other."

"What happens if the majority rules?," I asked.

"The moment you introduce majority rule in the tribal world," the cardinal replied, "you destroy the natural equilibrium of oppression.

"The minorities have no recourse but to fight, perhaps to the death. In the case of Iraq, the presence of oil mitigates the problem.

The Shi'ites have the oil, but the Sunnis want some of the revenue, and it is easier for the Shi'ites to share the revenue than to kill the Sunnis. On the other hand, the problem is exacerbated by the presence of an aggressive neighbor who also wants the oil."

"So civil war is more likely because of Iran?"

"Yes," said the shade, "and not only in Iraq. Without support from Iran, the Syrian Alawites - barely an eighth of the people - could not hope to crush the Sunnis. Iran will back Assad and the Alawites until the end, because if the Sunnis come to power in Syria, it will make it harder for Iran to suppress the Sunnis in Iraq. As I said, it is a matter of simple logic. Next time you visit, bring a second bottle of Petrus, and my friend Descartes will draw a diagram for you."

"So the best thing we can do to stabilize the region is to neutralize Iran?"

"Bingeaux!" Richelieu replied.

"But there are people in the United States, like the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, who say that attacking Iran would destabilize everything!"

"Such fools would not have lasted a week in my service," the cardinal sniffed. "Again, it is a matter of simple logic. If Iran's capacity to build nuclear weapons is removed by force, upon whom shall it avenge itself? No doubt its irregulars in Lebanon will shoot some missiles at Israel, but not so many as to provoke the Israelis to destroy Hezbollah. Iran might undertake acts of terrorism, but at the risk of fierce reprisals. Without nuclear weapons, Iran becomes a declining power with obsolete weapons and an indifferent conscript army."

Richelieu's shade already had lost some color. "What should the United States do in Syria?" I asked.

"As little as possible," he replied. "Some anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles from Gaddafi's stockpiles, enough to encourage the opposition and prevent Assad from crushing them, and without making it obvious who sent them."

"And what will become of Syria?"

The cardinal said sourly, "The same thing will happen to the present occupants of Syria that happened to the previous occupants: the Assyrians, and the Seleucids, and the Byzantines before them. *You seem to think the Syrians are at existential risk because they are fighting to the death. On the contrary: they are fighting to the death because they were at existential risk before the first shot was fired.* They have no oil. They do not even have water. They manufacture nothing. They cling to ancient hatred as a drowning man grasps a stone."​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

hussain0216 said:


> The SAA is just a brutal alewite militia
> 
> if I as a sunni muslim had a democratic choixe to vote for a non Muslim president for a fix period of time I may choosh yo do so if he was the better candidate.
> But i wouldn't want to be ruled for life by a alewite king and his cult members abusing my people and telling us what to do.
> 
> 
> Why are you forcing a alewite dictator upon a sunni muslim people?


If u love Alqaeda Isis it doesn't necessarily means Syrians Sunnis love Alqaeda Isis too. And ur repeating same lines like a parrot which u hear from media .propoganda programming .Dr bashar is evil. Dr bashar is killing civilans reality is complete opposite on ground .Sunnis have chosen to stay in SAA area this is biggest rejection to all Qaeda Isis Fsa sponsored democracy and Media propoganda against Saa



hussain0216 said:


> The SAA is just a brutal alewite militia
> 
> if I as a sunni muslim had a democratic choixe to vote for a non Muslim president for a fix period of time I may choosh yo do so if he was the better candidate.
> But i wouldn't want to be ruled for life by a alewite king and his cult members abusing my people and telling us what to do.
> 
> 
> Why are you forcing a alewite dictator upon a sunni muslim people?


 watch this video
I hope this video answer ur question why Sunnis are choosing evil Dr bashar over Alqaeda Isis Fsa. Thease are Sunnis civilans of aleppo not actors

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809515075258241024


----------



## warfareknow

hussain0216 said:


> Why would a majority sunni muslim population support a alewite dictator to rule over and abuse them for life
> 
> what you are saying is retarded
> 
> Assad and his cult have destroyed Syria and it will only be rebuilt if the majority population can choose its leader, Assad is removed so all regional and international bodies can help Syria
> 
> no one except the self serving (Russia) or sectarian (iran), will help Syria in any significant way and the Russians will expect to be paid rather than give aid and iran can only do so much


 Cuz a majority sunni population is not limited in its thinking to just differentiate between "sects" maybe
Holy fk. Sunni here, shia there, alewi there bla bla ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

warfareknow said:


> Cuz a majority sunni population is not limited in its thinking to just differentiate between "sects" maybe
> Holy fk. Sunni here, shia there, alewi there bla bla ..



Yes if it was a democracy with a political leader you could change every few years, but this is a brutal dictatorship that has abused them for decades

There hasnt been a sunni muslim ruler in Syria for decades how long must they bow to a evil alewite king?


----------



## Madali

Solomon2 said:


> Reprehensible, yes. Did you check out the article I linked to earlier? The rebels learned from the regime, which in 2012 "released" prisoners to the custody of their relatives in vehicles that were disguised truck bombs.
> 
> There may be many despairing people now who see no future life for themselves and so only hope to end their lives or the lives of their children this way, to hurt their hated enemy. (Quite a contrast with the suicide attacks of the "Palestinian" Arabs, which are trumpeted by Arab leaders as a hopeful message of ultimate victory over the hated Jews.)



I dont support any suicide attacks. Not for morale grounds necessarily, buts its self defeating purposes. As long as Palestinians believe their life is cheap enough to destroy it or rebels in syria think a body is merely a weapon, then there is no future for either of them.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Protests in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Solomon2 said:


> Just takes time, I guess. Here's evidence from three years ago: link





There is zero evidence of who did the killing and no motive as to why, just dead people, with half of them from government controlled areas and the other half from eastern Aleppo. 

Nice try though. A common tactic of clueless people like you is to blame everyone but the Al-Quida terrorists.





Solomon2 said:


> link
> 
> More like, what is Assad & Co. gong to do with the people of Aleppo, since so many of them detested the cruelty, injustice, and unfairness of Assad's rule?






That link stated that barrel bombs were used, Russia doesn't use barrel bombs and has not conducted air strikes over Aleppo since October. If you want to talk about hospitals being hit talk about "moderate" opposition using suicide bombers to target Al-Kheni hospital and then executing Syrian POWs.


Or why not talk about Russian mobile hospitals that are shelled. Or how the "opposition" shells residential areas every day.




Solomon2 said:


> As peaceful as St. Petersburg under the Bolsheviks? Or North Korea under its Kims?






Prior to the war Syria was one of the most tolerant and peaceful countries in the Middle East under Assad. Now the minorities such as Christians are fleeing with their churches being destroyed by "moderates". Under Assad Women were allowed to dress anyway they chose, unlike i places like Saudi Arabia, which lectured Assad on human rights. Now women are forced the wear burkas and people are beheaded and executed.

Funny how all of these gulf countries that are preaching democracy have dictators that rule their countries with an iron fist. When Saudi Arabia had anti government protests the government executed the protesters including teenagers. Yet the Saudis are crying to the world about Syria. Moreover, no one in the west cared that the Saudis carried out mass executions. When you have oil and are one of the biggest arms buyers you get away with these things. Similar to what they do in Yemen.


----------



## Malik Alashter

mike2000 is back said:


> Arabian empire(if I can it so.lol),


so it wasnt an empire then what can we call it?.



hussain0216 said:


> the alewites were only placed in power by the french to keep the Syrian muslim people weak and occupied


The same had happaned in Iraq the brits placed the minority sunnis in power the Iraqi muslims weak and occupied.


----------



## Aryzin

@Solomon2, the only prisoners that I know were released with intent to send them back with vehicle full of explosive was done by the terrorists ( I meant moderate terrorist groups).
Didn't know about Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> 50000 Sunnis going to SAA areas watch it
> The
> 
> 
> 
> main reason is Sunnis civilians don't think from middle of their legs but use their brain going with alqaeda isis I's one way ticket to hell. Now it's ur turn u go and join terroist in syria


So they leave Assad occupied Aleppo neighborhoods to move to Assad areas? Someone is lost in propaganda.



ptldM3 said:


> That link stated that barrel bombs were used, Russia doesn't use barrel bombs and has not conducted air strikes over Aleppo since October.


1) Russia is funding, provides spear parts, weapons and fuel to Assad terrorist forces which barrel bomb residential neighborhoods. Thus Russia is fully responsible for ALL Assad massacres.
2) Russia is not using barrel bombs but it uses unguided thermobaric and incendiary cluster bombs which are much more lethal.



> If you want to talk about hospitals being hit talk about "moderate" opposition using suicide bombers to target Al-Kheni hospital and then executing Syrian POWs.


There is no Kheni hospital in Syria. Executing Assad terrorists - its a tiny crime, compare to their daily actions.



> Or why not talk about Russian mobile hospitals that are shelled.


Russia set military tents 1 km from front line without telling anyone there is a hospital.



> Or how the "opposition" shells residential areas every day.


1) If u talk about W. Aleppo, then E. Aleppo is bombed 100 times more + hundreds of other towns and villages daily bombed by Russo-Assad terror forces.
2) More over, W. Aleppo is also shelled by Russo-Assad forces.



> Prior to the war Syria was one of the most tolerant and peaceful countries in the Middle East under Assad.


Syria was relatively tolerant and peaceful BEFORE Assad junta came to power. Assads turned Syria into extremely and brutal corrupt sectarian dictatorship, where 12% of Alawis hold all power. Assads supported terror against ALL its neighbors (Turkey, Iraq, Israel, Lebanon), Assad together with his Khomeini ally is prime responsible for the rise of Islamic terrorism.



> Now the minorities such as Christians are fleeing with their churches being destroyed by "moderates".


Only opposition contrilled town with large Christian population was Yabroud. Christians were not expelled and no any Church was destroyed there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> So they leave Assad occupied Aleppo neighborhoods to move to Assad areas? Someone is lost in propaganda.
> 
> 
> 1) Russia is funding, provides spear parts, weapons and fuel to Assad terrorist forces which barrel bomb residential neighborhoods. Thus Russia is fully responsible for ALL Assad massacres.
> 2) Russia is not using barrel bombs but it uses unguided thermobaric and incendiary cluster bombs which are much more lethal.
> 
> 
> There is no Kheni hospital in Syria. Executing Assad terrorists - its a tiny crime, compare to their daily actions.
> 
> 
> Russia set military tents 1 km from front line without telling anyone there is a hospital.
> 
> 
> 1) If u talk about W. Aleppo, then E. Aleppo is bombed 100 times more + hundreds of other towns and villages daily bombed by Russo-Assad terror forces.
> 2) More over, W. Aleppo is also shelled by Russo-Assad forces.
> 
> 
> Syria was relatively tolerant and peaceful BEFORE Assad junta came to power. Assads turned Syria into extremely and brutal corrupt sectarian dictatorship, where 12% of Alawis hold all power. Assads supported terror against ALL its neighbors (Turkey, Iraq, Israel, Lebanon), Assad together with his Khomeini ally is prime responsible for the rise of Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> Only opposition contrilled town with large Christian population was Yabroud. Christians were not expelled and no any Church was destroyed there.


 First u tell me Can u tell me why thease civilans s didn't used green buses with terroist to exit aleppo . Since Assad is a mass murderer he will barrel bomb them. By going To SAA areas this is just sucide His alawites force will wipe out them.Amd according to ur logic aleppo hates Dr bashar and his forces


----------



## United

Palmyra SHAME = Allepo 

Allepo: Russian+Iran+Lebnon+Afgan+Iraqi+............. vs Syrian PPl 

Ruskis have been bitch slappin yankis all over the globe

Trump loves Iran


----------



## mike2000 is back

Solomon2 said:


> You had two Ba'athist states, one in Iraq and one in Syria. Both were ruled by minorities. The Assad family came from the Alawite minority Syria and oppressed the Sunnis, while Saddam Hussein came from the Sunni minority in Iraq and oppressed the Shi'ites.
> It is a matter of calculation - what today you would call game theory. If you compose a state from antagonistic elements to begin with, the rulers must come from one of the minorities. All the minorities will then feel safe, and the majority knows that there is a limit to how badly a minority can oppress a majority. That is why the Ba'ath Party regimes in Iraq and Syria - tyrannies founded on the same principle - were mirror images of each other."
> 
> "What happens if the majority rules?," I asked.
> 
> "The moment you introduce majority rule in the tribal world," the cardinal replied, "you destroy the natural equilibrium of oppression.
> 
> "The minorities have no recourse but to fight, perhaps to the death. In the case of Iraq, the presence of oil mitigates the problem.
> 
> The Shi'ites have the oil, but the Sunnis want some of the revenue, and it is easier for the Shi'ites to share the revenue than to kill the Sunnis. On the other hand, the problem is exacerbated by the presence of an aggressive neighbor who also wants the oil."



I agree with this statement completely . I believe we and France somehow played a part in the current mess prevalent in these countries ruled by Tyrants. For one we helped place these dictators in power(Assad dynasty, Saddam etc) , 
Secondly we should have divided these countries along ethnic lines, giving the Kurds , Shias, Sunnis their own country. Instead of drawing imaginary lines and putting people together who have nothing in common and who don't want to be ruled/part of one country with other ethnic groups. If we did that I believe the region will be much more peaceful today, instead of uniting people from different ethnic groups under an imaginary country which they don't want to belong/be part of.,

Hopefully nature can correct our mistakes, and these people will get their own country or at least autonomy and self rule, for peace and stability in the region.


----------



## Serpentine

After years of fighting, SAA finally managed to unite rebel groups (including AQ): Gathering all of them in green buses and kicking them out of Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 50cent

Serpentine said:


> After years of fighting, SAA finally managed to unite rebel groups (including AQ): Gathering all of them in green buses and kicking them out of Aleppo.


Garbage bus took all filth of aleppo making city.clean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

@Islamic faith&Secularism

What happen to your thread on the global Aleppo awareness?

Did the Iranians destroyed your thread?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/on...ies-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=107413&NewsCatID=341
A Turkish soldier, who has been wounded in northern Syria during Operation Euphrates Shield, was killed on Dec.17 in Turkey's southeastern province of Gaziantep, military sources said. 

The soldier, who had been wounded in Syria's al-Bab province and transferred to Gaziantep on Dec.16, succumbed to his wounds in Gaziantep University Medical Faculty Hospital, said the sources, who spoke on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media. 

December/17/2016


----------



## 500

Shia cleric Subhi al-Tufaylis says about Assadists and Hezbollah same things that I do:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809875176796155905
I bet he is a Shia hater too 



Serpentine said:


> After years of fighting, SAA finally managed to unite rebel groups (including AQ): Gathering all of them in green buses and kicking them out of Aleppo.


Khamenai thugs control only 15% of Aleppo province.
BTW in constant dollars today GNP per capita in Iran is *lower* than it was during the Shah 40 years ago. Keep spending billions on Assad and other terrorists.


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Saho said:


> @Islamic faith&Secularism
> 
> What happen to your thread on the global Aleppo awareness?
> 
> Did the Iranians destroyed your thread?



the PDF moderators put it in moderation, and cencored the thread for public display.

It seems PDF only cares interests of Iranians more than any thing else no matter even about the victims of a war in Syria.

Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Shia cleric Subhi al-Tufaylis says about Assadists and Hezbollah same things that I do:


Lol what a lame logic: Every Shia should be pro Iran. This guy you quoted is a known Iran and Hezbollah hater. 

Do you like me to show dozens of Sunnis who despise Syrian terrorists?



500 said:


> Khamenai thugs control only 15% of Aleppo province.
> BTW in constant dollars today GNP per capita in Iran is *lower* than it was during the Shah 40 years ago. Keep spending billions on Assad and other terrorists


Looks like some one is not happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## warfareknow

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> the PDF moderators put it in moderation, and cencored the thread for public display.
> 
> It seems PDF only cares interests of Iranians more than any thing else no matter even about the victims of a war in Syria.
> 
> Sad.



Allahu akbar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

warfareknow said:


> Allahu akbar !



@Zaki

Do you think they got your message in the last attempt to make fun of Islam and Allah?

For more : https://defence.pk/threads/the-stance-of-pdf-joking-about-islam-and-allah.466944/


----------



## warfareknow

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> @Zaki
> 
> Do you think they get the message?



*trys to censor saying "god is the greatest"*

Where can i report him? I deeply feel attacked. It hurts my religious feelings because he trys to prevent me from expressing my love and respect to god by praising Allah. I am totally serious about this. How are you gonna respond dear sir?
@Zaki











I think his comment "A fact is a fact no matter who says it." on this topic "Iranians are not muslims they are children of magi says saudi mufti"
shows clearly his attitude towards Islam and
muslims. He does not care a bit about religion. He is a racist that never misses a chance to show Iranians as bad and trys to drag them through dirt.
Just check his posts and threads. All of his discussions are one sided, he doesn't accept any arguments and lacks of providing evidence for his wild claims and feels offended. I request to ban him for his racist attitude that for sure is violating forum rules.



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/iranians...f-magi-says-saudi-mufti.454168/#ixzz4T82f6SOp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810182514081927168

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabi

Turkish people protested in front of Iran consulate in Istanbul and they were chanting "The killer of Muslims, Khaminei the curse of Allah on him"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810043688793554944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

United said:


> Palmyra SHAME = Allepo
> 
> Allepo: Russian+Iran+Lebnon+Afgan+Iraqi+............. vs Syrian PPl
> 
> Ruskis have been bitch slappin yankis all over the globe
> 
> Trump loves Iran



shame the saudi king lets his mercs die like stray dogs, not even a decent burial nor can he accept any refugees whilst his son buys half billion dollar yacht with the countries oil money. $80 billion coward army nowhere to be seen but you are blaming USA 

rebels who refused to leave will sent to jail

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810078779175563264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810175694848270336 Arab nationalists from the middle east celebrating liberation of Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol what a lame logic: Every Shia should be pro Iran. This guy you quoted is a known Iran and Hezbollah hater.


I meant that people here called me a Shia hater because I speak against Assad and his terrorist ally crimes. This guy says same thing as me and he is obviously not a Shia hater.



> Do you like me to show dozens of Sunnis who despise Syrian terrorists?


If someone is against ISIS or Nusra it does not make him a Sunni hater. Similarly is someone is against Assad and Khamenai it does not make him a Shia hater. Thats my point.



> Looks like some one is not happy.


In past 40 years GDP per capita of Iran in constant 2000 dollars has dropped from 8,373 to 5,936.
In same time Israeli GDP per capita in constant 2000 dollars doubled from 15,914 to 32,673.

Keep spending ur oil money on walking dead Assad.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I meant that people here called me a Shia hater because I speak against Assad and his terrorist ally crimes. This guy says same thing as me and he is obviously not a Shia hater.



No one called you a Shia hater, you are an Iran/Hezbollah hater. Of course there are Shias who are going to say something that feels pleasant on your ears.



500 said:


> If someone is against ISIS or Nusra it does not make him a Sunni hater. Similarly is someone is against Assad and Khamenai it does not make him a Shia hater. Thats my point.



Again it's not about hating Shias, it's about hating Hezbollah and Iran's government/establishment. This cleric you quoted is a perfect example, he said exactly what you needed to hear.



500 said:


> In past 40 years GDP per capita of Iran in constant 2000 dollars has dropped from 8,373 to 5,936.
> In same time Israeli GDP per capita in constant 2000 dollars doubled from 15,914 to 32,673.
> 
> Keep spending ur oil money on walking dead Assad.



In the same time, we have had a very costly war and were almost constantly under sanctions one way or another. The mount of money Iran spends in Syria and Iraq is literally nothing compared to our budget.

---------------------------------------------------

Today, In front of the iconic Aleppo citadel which witnessed the harshest battles in 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Anaoshak

Serpentine said:


> Today, In front of the iconic Aleppo citadel which witnessed the harshest battles in 4 years.


This is what i want to see, different types of people standing together. Christian , Muslim, Religious and non-religious etc. 
I've yet to see a video or picture from the "rebels" that were in Aleppo with the same type of unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

Also Qaeda also runs white helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No one called you a Shia hater, you are an Iran/Hezbollah hater. Of course there are Shias who are going to say something that feels pleasant on your ears.
> 
> Again it's not about hating Shias, it's about hating Hezbollah and Iran's government/establishment. This cleric you quoted is a perfect example, he said exactly what you needed to hear.


I hate Hezbollah terrorists and current corrupt terror supporting regime in Iran. Whats wrong with that? Every sane person should do the same.



> In the same time, we have had a very costly war and were almost constantly under sanctions one way or another.


Israel also had wars and sanctions. Not talking that your war and sanctions are direct result of ur policies.



> The mount of money Iran spends in Syria and Iraq is literally nothing compared to our budget.


Iran, Russia among other friendly countries had been supporting the Syrian government politically, militarily and economically, Qadri Jamil, Syrian deputy prime minister for economic affairs and the minister of domestic trade and consumer protection, told the Financial Times, indicating that all transactions in the country had been done through the Iranian rial, Russian ruble to avert the western sanctions on Syria.

The deputy prime minister said the allies were supporting Syria with around *500 million U.S. dollars per month* for financial dealings involving oil and open insurance lines/

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/world/2013-06/30/c_132497920.htm

And that does not include swarms of mercenaries u need to support in Syria.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I hate Hezbollah terrorists and current corrupt terror supporting regime in Iran. Whats wrong with that? Every sane person should do the same.
> 
> 
> Israel also had wars and sanctions. Not talking that your war and sanctions are direct result of ur policies.
> 
> 
> Iran, Russia among other friendly countries had been supporting the Syrian government politically, militarily and economically, Qadri Jamil, Syrian deputy prime minister for economic affairs and the minister of domestic trade and consumer protection, told the Financial Times, indicating that all transactions in the country had been done through the Iranian rial, Russian ruble to avert the western sanctions on Syria.
> 
> The deputy prime minister said the allies were supporting Syria with around *500 million U.S. dollars per month* for financial dealings involving oil and open insurance lines/
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/world/2013-06/30/c_132497920.htm
> 
> And that does not include swarms of mercenaries u need to support in Syria.


 Same goes for all terroist. Who received foreign weapons. Foreign funding majority of foreign fighter among them. . Tit for tat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

"Moderates" strike again!










Yet another warehouse discovered revealing the moderate farmers with pitchforks hoarding food while the civilians starve.







John carry also praised Al-Quida. Not even going to bother posting the video of that POS military deserter praising terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

ptldM3 said:


> "Moderates" strike again!
> 
> View attachment 361331
> View attachment 361332
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another warehouse discovered revealing the moderate farmers with pitchforks hoarding food while the civilians starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John carry also praised Al-Quida. Not even going to bother posting the video of that POS military deserter praising terrorists.



I don't why SAA even bothers negotiating with these terrorists. Unconditional surrender, and just forget the bad PR because it will be there against Syria whatever they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## warfareknow

Madali said:


> I don't why SAA even bothers negotiating with these terrorists. Unconditional surrender, and just forget the bad PR because it will be there against Syria whatever they do.



Agree with you. What ever they will do, all opponents will still depict them as the aggressors. However "History is written by the victor". That is what SAA should focus on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> I don't why SAA even bothers negotiating with these terrorists. Unconditional surrender, and just forget the bad PR because it will be there against Syria whatever they do.




The moderates often execute Syrian POWs or hand them over to some other terrorist group where that terrorist group executes those POWs. The Syrian military is far too kind. I suppose it's an insensitive for the terrorists because they are more likely to give up if they know they will be let free.


As for bad PR. The western media controls the narritive and 95% of everyone believes them, even stupid politicians. As I said before Aleppo was full of Al-Quida but the west is crying that Aleppo fell. Aleppo was starved by the terrorists but the media refuses to report it. Aleppo was besieged by Al-Quida groups but the western narrative is that it was besieged by the army. The Syrian army is giving free passage and amnesty to terrorists but the media rarely reports this, the Syrian army is providing free transportation to civilians that want to leave the city but the media is reporting that civilians are being executed....no evidence of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

ptldM3 said:


> "Moderates" strike again!
> 
> View attachment 361331
> View attachment 361332
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another warehouse discovered revealing the moderate farmers with pitchforks hoarding food while the civilians starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John carry also praised Al-Quida. Not even going to bother posting the video of that POS military deserter praising terrorists.



Wonder why US and NATO turn there back in favor Russian bombing .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

HAIDER said:


> Wonder why US and NATO turn there back in favor Russian bombing .....



What Russian bombing? Russia has not bombed Aleppo since October. I'm afraid you have been duped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

ptldM3 said:


> What Russian bombing? Russia has not bombed Aleppo since October. I'm afraid you have been duped.


Well, Air raids still going on in pockets of resistance.


----------



## ptldM3

HAIDER said:


> Well, Air raids still going on in pockets of resistance.




Russia has been bombing ISIS west of Palmyra and near the T-4 air base where there are virtually no civilians. They have also been bombing ISIS on the outskirts of Deir-Azoir where the city has been besieged by ISIS. They have not touched Aleppo since October. 


Despite the fake wester media, Russia rarely bombs in cities and when they do they often use precision weapons. Right now that "resistance" you speak about is ISIS and Al-Quida affiliated groups. Basically much of Aleppo was besieged by Al-Quida affiliated groups but morons in the west are crying that Aleppo is now peaceful and food and medicine is getting to civilians. Russia alone has sent some 100 tons of food and mobile hospitals but all you hear in the media is that Russia is just carpet bombing everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

ptldM3 said:


> Russia has been bombing ISIS west of Palmyra and near the T-4 air base where there are virtually no civilians. They have also been bombing ISIS on the outskirts of Deir-Azoir where the city has been besieged by ISIS.
> 
> Despite the fake wester media, Russia rarely bombs in cities and when they do they often use precision weapons. Right now that "resistance" you speak about is ISIS and Al-Quida affiliated groups. Basically much of Aleppo was besieged by Al-Quida affiliated groups but morons in the west are crying that Aleppo is now peaceful and food and medicine is getting to civilians. Russia alone has sent some 100 tons of food and mobile hospitals but all you hear in the media is that Russia is just carpet bombing everything.


It seems EU and US has very much accepted Russian role in Syrian war and stability. EU played double edge policy , through Russian presence they also neutralized Turkish expansion ambition and Kurdish factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

HAIDER said:


> It seems EU and US has very much accepted Russian role in Syrian war and stability. EU played double edge policy , through Russian presence they also neutralized Turkish expansion ambition and Kurdish factor.




They haven't excepted anything they continue to provide weapons to "moderate" terrorists which just prolong the war and they bash Russia on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

hussain0216 said:


> So you have nothing to say!! & do you know why.
> 
> its because even through your brainwashed sectarian brain you know you cant justify a brutal alewite king butchering a Muslim population just so his cult can keep power


U r the only sectarian so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> "Moderates" strike again!
> 
> View attachment 361331
> View attachment 361332
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another warehouse discovered revealing the moderate farmers with pitchforks hoarding food while the civilians starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John carry also praised Al-Quida. Not even going to bother posting the video of that POS military deserter praising terrorists.


There was no starvation in Aleppo, largely thanks to these warehouses.


----------



## Faravahar

500 said:


> There was no starvation in Aleppo, largely thanks to these warehouses.



Why is this juden in this thread 24/7?

Don't you have palestinian organs to harvest or is defending your ISIS/A qaeda terrorists the main priority

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 50cent

Faravahar said:


> Why is this juden in this thread 24/7?
> 
> Don't you have palestinian organs to harvest or is defending your ISIS/A qaeda terrorists the main priority


Actually he is a member of isreali cyber media team , his job is to run a negativecampaign against Iran. He also has many fake account s on this forum ,All fake accounts which post anti Iran topics in this forum is actually by this guy read this how isreali cyber media works

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryzin

galaxy_surfer said:


> Actually he is a member of isreali cyber media team , his job is to run a negativecampaign against Iran. He also has many fake account s on this forum ,All fake accounts which post anti Iran topics in this forum is actually by this guy read this how isreali cyber media works
> View attachment 361374


Is that monthly? Lol that is a good part time job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Aryzin said:


> Is that monthly? Lol that is a good part time job.


Ask 500

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aryzin

galaxy_surfer said:


> Ask 500


500 spends way more than 5 hours online. He may be a full time employee then!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> There was no starvation in Aleppo, largely thanks to these warehouses.




I will believe testimony of civilians that say they were not even given bread crumbs then take your word. Since when did Al-Quida care about civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anaoshak

5 buses carrying civilians & wounded from besieged E. Aleppo have arrived in opposition-held Rashideen district, despite the bus burning incident. Pro-Rebel Source.


----------



## Saho

500 keep us updated with news and pictures etc.

And you guys? Slandering and using Assad slogans?


----------



## 925boy

HAIDER said:


> Wonder why US and NATO turn there back in favor Russian bombing .....


weaker ground forces


----------



## 50cent

Saho said:


> 500 keep us updated with news and pictures etc.
> 
> And you guys? Slandering and using Assad slogans?


Oops sorry



galaxy_surfer said:


> Oops sorry


Without 500 there will be. Flaming no fun in Middle east forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Aryzin said:


> 500 spends way more than 5 hours online. He may be a full time employee then!



To me honest, we're the fools, he is the smart one. We are here for free, while he gets paid for it! Why doesn't IRI bloody pay me like the Israelis do with their hasbara??



Saho said:


> 500 keep us updated with news and pictures etc.
> 
> And you guys? Slandering and using Assad slogans?



500 has been raging about khomeinists assadists thugs for 1272 pages now. There is rarely any factual update from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

A Russian honor guard march by a plane carrying the coffin of killed in Syria Russian serviceman Alexander Prokhorenko, at a mourning ceremony in Chkalovsky military airport outside Moscow, Thursday, May 5, 2016 (AP photo)

http://uatoday.tv/politics/russian-battalion-commander-killed-in-syria-849558.html

Russian airborne major killed in Syria was buried secretly 

Russian air assault battalion commander Major Sanal Sanchirov was killed in Syria last week, the Meduza outlet reports. 

The Russian officer was previously reported killed on December 12, with no confirmation by the ministry of defence. He was buried on December 13 in the Russian region of Kalmykia.

The circumstances of the Russian officer's death in action remains unclear, the country's defence ministry gives no comments. Nevertheless, his death was confirmed by local authorities of a town where Sanchirov had been buried. 

The Russian military operation in Syria has been continuing since September 30, 2015. Russian defence ministry officially recognises that only 23 its servicemen were killed during the operation. 

As previously reported, on December 16 it was revealed that very first Russian casualty in Syria had happened within first 24 hours in Russia's intervention in Syria.


----------



## Asghar1234

galaxy_surfer said:


> Oops sorry
> 
> 
> Without 500 there will be. Flaming no fun in Middle east forum


Without Hasbara/Zionism/Mossad there will be no wars by 'holy freedom fighter wahabi thugs' in Middle East.



galaxy_surfer said:


> Oops sorry
> 
> 
> Without 500 there will be. Flaming no fun in Middle east forum


Without Hasbara/Zionism/Mossad there will be no wars by 'holy freedom fighter wahabi thugs' in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/-soldier-martyred-6-hurt-in-al-bab-syria/709511

One of the seven soldiers injured during Operation Euphrates Shield near the Daesh-held city of Al-Bab in northern Syria has succumbed to his wounds, Turkish military sources said Monday. 

The six other injured soldiers, taken to hospitals in Turkey's border cities of Kilis and Gaziantep by helicopter, were still receiving treatment, the sources said, speaking on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on speaking to the media. 

The troops were wounded during an operation with Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters to liberate Al-Bab from Daesh, a strategic city for the terrorist group.

There were no immediate reports about the circumstances behind their injuries.

Meanwhile, 12 Daesh shelters were hit on Monday in northern Syria as part of Operation Euphrates Shield. 

The Turkish Armed Forces destroyed 208 Daesh targets in the area early on Monday, including weapon depots and buildings used by the terrorists.

Monday marks the 118th day of Operation Euphrates Shield, which began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery, and jets. 

Over 215 residential areas in northern Syria, including more than 1,800 square kilometers (694 square miles) of land, have so far been cleared of Daesh terrorists under the operation.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...-bab.aspx?pageID=238&nID=107466&NewsCatID=352

One Turkish soldier was killed and five others were wounded on Dec. 19 in a car bomb attack in the al-Bab region in Syria during the Euphrates Shield Operation, the Turkish Armed Forces has announced.

The military also stated that Turkish warplanes destroyed a total of 52 targets belonging to the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) jihadist group in the al-Bab region during day 118 of the operation.

Eleven ISIL militants were also “neutralized” during clashes while four Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters were wounded, according to the military.

Turkish authorities often use the word “neutralized” to imply militants who have been captured or killed. 
The military also stated that a total of 156 ISIL targets were destroyed.

On Aug. 24, the Turkish Armed Forces launched the Euphrates Shield Operation against both ISIL and the Syrian Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG), the military wing of the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD).

Turkey regards the YPG and the PYD as terrorist organizations due to their links to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I will believe testimony of civilians that say they were not even given bread crumbs then take your word. Since when did Al-Quida care about civilians?


Show me example of starvation in Aleppo like in Yarmouk:








galaxy_surfer said:


> Actually he is a member of isreali cyber media team , his job is to run a negativecampaign against Iran. He also has many fake account s on this forum ,All fake accounts which post anti Iran topics in this forum is actually by this guy read this how isreali cyber media works
> View attachment 361374


2000$ for posting 5 hours a week? LOL. Anyway lets discuss Syria not me.



Madali said:


> To me honest, we're the fools, he is the smart one. We are here for free, while he gets paid for it! Why doesn't IRI bloody pay me like the Israelis do with their hasbara??
> 
> 500 has been raging about khomeinists assadists thugs for 1272 pages now. There is rarely any factual update from him.


I dont post anything about Iranian internal policies (although they are total scum), I dont go to Iranian forum. Its you guys who came to my region and slaughter here people. Then you whine that I post about it.


----------



## 50cent

Who r thease guyz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

are rebels fit to run a country ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810552937676238848

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Asghar1234

Israel and terrorists:

*Israel Jails Syrians For Blocking Ambulance Carrying Al-Nusra Militants*

By *Paul Antonopoulos*

Two Syrians living in the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights have been sentenced to prison by an Israeli military court for blocking an ambulance transporting Islamist fighters operating in Syria from being treated in Israel.

Amal Abu Saleh was sentenced to seven years and eight months in jail with a $3,000 fine, whilst Bashira Mahmoud was sentenced to 22 months in prison and fined $1,000 dollars.

*worldstruth co uk/news/israel-jails-syrians-for-blocking-ambulance-carrying-al-nusra-militants*



beast89 said:


> are rebels fit to run a country ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810552937676238848


I saw his burning picture and the jihadis laughing over his burning body, it was very painful. though it is not possible to put it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Asghar1234 said:


> Israel and terrorists:
> 
> *Israel Jails Syrians For Blocking Ambulance Carrying Al-Nusra Militants*
> 
> By *Paul Antonopoulos*
> 
> Two Syrians living in the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights have been sentenced to prison by an Israeli military court for blocking an ambulance transporting Islamist fighters operating in Syria from being treated in Israel.
> 
> Amal Abu Saleh was sentenced to seven years and eight months in jail with a $3,000 fine, whilst Bashira Mahmoud was sentenced to 22 months in prison and fined $1,000 dollars.
> 
> *worldstruth co uk/news/israel-jails-syrians-for-blocking-ambulance-carrying-al-nusra-militants*
> 
> 
> I saw his burning picture and the jihadis laughing over his burning body, it was very painful. though it is not possible to put it here.


Seems Isreali supporting jehadies in Syria so later use against Hezbo..;but playing with the fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Asghar1234 said:


> Israel and terrorists:
> 
> *Israel Jails Syrians For Blocking Ambulance Carrying Al-Nusra Militants*


Its fake news.



galaxy_surfer said:


> View attachment 361638
> Who r thease guyz


Hezbollah scum desecrating a grave.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## 500

Territories captured from ISIS in 2 years:






Blue - with US air support, Green - with Russia air support.


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Territories captured from ISIS in 2 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue - with US air support, Green - with Russia air support.



Russia is not engaged in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Territories captured from ISIS in 2 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue - with US air support, Green - with Russia air support.




Besides the fact that Russia has bombed targets in Northern Syria your map is bogus. A lot of operations Russia has been involved in has forced ISIS to pull fighters from parts of norther Syria thus weakening ISIS in the north making it easier on the Kurds and moderate trash. ISIS has even had to sent reinforcements from Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsilihin

500 said:


> Its fake news.
> 
> 
> Hezbollah scum desecrating a grave.


Instead of Israeli government to weaken Hezbollah forces, they are now couple of times strengthened like result of wrong Israeli policy and tactics in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Besides the fact that Russia has bombed targets in Northern Syria


Russia indeed provided CAS to ISIS forces which attacked Marea. Fortunately they failed.



> your map is bogus.


No, its fact.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-army-138-terrorists-neutralized-in-syria/711630

Turkish Army has said that 138 Daesh terrorists were killed and many others were wounded in Syria's Al-Bab region within the Operation Euphrates Shield Wednesday.

According to a statement from the Turkish General Staff, a total of 14 Turkish soldiers were martyred and 33 others were wounded in three different suicide attacks and in the clashes during the day in Al-Bab.

The statement said that 67 Daesh targets in the region were destroyed by Turkish army which supported the Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters to liberate Al-Bab from Daesh, a strategic city for the terrorist group.

The statement said the operation to liberate Al-Bab was continuing according to plan. 

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

Turkish National Defense Minister Fikri Isik will brief the Turkish Parliament on the ongoing operation on Thursday.

Meanwhile, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Wednesday that Al-Bab was completely besieged by the Turkish army and the FSA.

************
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrias-al-bab-besieged-by-turkish-army-erdogan/711571

President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said that the Daesh-held city of Al-Bab in northern Syria was completely besieged by the Turkish army and the Free Syrian Army (FSA).

In a meeting with Albanian President Bujar Nishani in the presidential complex Wednesday, Erdogan said he has just received information from Chief of Turkish General Staff Hulusi Akar on the army's Operation Euphrates Shield.

"Right now, Al-Bab is completely besieged by the Free Syrian Army and our soldiers," said Erdogan.

Erdogan said several Turkish soldiers were martyred and wounded during the last stage of the siege of Al-Bab. "I wish Al-Bab will fall soon and local people of Al-Bab can find a chance to settle on their own territory."

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russia indeed provided CAS to ISIS forces which attacked Marea. Fortunately they failed.





Of course they did. Russian has also really been dropping aid instead of bombs on Isis.





500 said:


> No, its fact.







You wouldn't know a fact if it hit you in the face. Your cute map that you made in MS paint is grossly wrong. Syrian forces have captured a lot more then Aleppo since a year ago. Something I already proved, have some respect for yourself, every time you make stupid lies up it only shows how desperate you are.


You have mentioned many "facts" that are BS such as the Israeli Air Force flying more sorties in Lebonon in a month than the Russia Air Force in Syria in a year despite Russia flying 9000 sorties in only the first 5 months. Another claim you made is that Christians were never attacked in Syria and that Yabround was the only Christians area the "rebels" controlled.

Ma’alula, Jdeide, Tela and Sulaimaniyeh have all been occupied by the "rebels" and churches destroyed and I can give you a wall of sources proving this. Of course you live in a fantasy world and you don't care about facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Of course they did. Russian has also really been dropping aid instead of bombs on Isis.


Russians were bombing Marea in same time when ISIS attacked it. That's called close air support. Fortunately they are not even nearly effective as USAF.



> You wouldn't know a fact if it hit you in the face. Your cute map that you made in MS paint is grossly wrong. Syrian forces have captured a lot more then Aleppo since a year ago.


1) Its not my map, its Pentagon map. 
2) Its territories captured FROM ISIS.



> You have mentioned many "facts" that are BS such as the Israeli Air Force flying more sorties in Lebonon in a month than the Russia Air Force in Syria in a year despite Russia flying 9000 sorties in only the first 5 months.


IAF executed 19,000 sorties in 34 days. Which is double of what Russians made in more than a year.



> Another claim you made is that Christians were never attacked in Syria and that Yabround was the only Christians area the "rebels" controlled. Ma’alula


What attack u are talking about? Most casualties in that village were by Assadist bombings and artillery



> , Jdeide, Tela and Sulaimaniyeh have all been occupied by the "rebels" and churches destroyed and I can give you a wall of sources proving this. Of course you live in a fantasy world and you don't care about facts.


What's that?

My point was that u describe Assad as moderate and guardian of secularism. But in fact is the opposite:m Assad took power in secular, relatively democratic Syria and turned it into a brutal sectarian Fascist dictatorship. Assad was major supported of Islamic terrorism in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rina

My Asian people, there are 200 million Muslims in my country. 80% Sunni Muslims and Shiite Muslims about 20%. we live in peace, without bloodshed, even we live in harmony with Catholic, Protestant, Hindu, Buddhist, Confucian (the religion of china) and faiths.
Muslims in my country is not as stupid as many donkeys in the middle east, which is very cheap in fights sheep, instigated, provoked by the Zionist agent, the agent of America and NATO agencies, in order to fight one another.
Why we do not unite and live in peace, whether Sunni and Shiite religious not a god, a matter of right and wrong let god judging and punishing in hell later.
See the effects of war are you doing in syria and Iraq, how many deaths, how many material losses, how many women who become prostitutes syria, as a result of your war policies are pointless.
If you want war, Jihad why you do not war versus Israel, myanmar obviously kill innocent Muslims.
why brother terbangung in ISIS, al Qaeda, al Nusra fron ???

My Asian people, there are 200 million Muslims in my country. 80% Sunni Muslims and Shiite Muslims about 20%. we live in peace, without bloodshed, even we live in harmony with Catholic, Protestant, Hindu, Buddhist, Confucian (the religion of china) and faiths.
Muslims in my country is not as stupid as many donkeys in the middle east, which is very cheap in fights sheep, instigated, provoked by the Zionist agent, the agent of America and NATO agencies, in order to fight one another.
Why we do not unite and live in peace, whether Sunni and Shiite religious not a god, a matter of right and wrong let god judging and punishing in hell later.
See the effects of war are you doing in syria and Iraq, how many deaths, how many material losses, how many women who become prostitutes syria, as a result of your war policy.
If you want war, Jihad why you do not war versus Israel, myanmar obviously kill innocent Muslims.
why my brother who joined the ISIS, al Qaeda, al Nusra front ??? why we do not unite, until when you have to kill each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

rina said:


> My Asian people, there are 200 million Muslims in my country. 80% Sunni Muslims and Shiite Muslims about 20%. we live in peace, without bloodshed, even we live in harmony with Catholic, Protestant, Hindu, Buddhist, Confucian (the religion of china) and faiths.
> Muslims in my country is not as stupid as many donkeys in the middle east, which is very cheap in fights sheep, instigated, provoked by the Zionist agent, the agent of America and NATO agencies, in order to fight one another.
> Why we do not unite and live in peace, whether Sunni and Shiite religious not a god, a matter of right and wrong let god judging and punishing in hell later.
> See the effects of war are you doing in syria and Iraq, how many deaths, how many material losses, how many women who become prostitutes syria, as a result of your war policies are pointless.
> If you want war, Jihad why you do not war versus Israel, myanmar obviously kill innocent Muslims.
> why brother terbangung in ISIS, al Qaeda, al Nusra fron ???
> 
> My Asian people, there are 200 million Muslims in my country. 80% Sunni Muslims and Shiite Muslims about 20%. we live in peace, without bloodshed, even we live in harmony with Catholic, Protestant, Hindu, Buddhist, Confucian (the religion of china) and faiths.
> Muslims in my country is not as stupid as many donkeys in the middle east, which is very cheap in fights sheep, instigated, provoked by the Zionist agent, the agent of America and NATO agencies, in order to fight one another.
> Why we do not unite and live in peace, whether Sunni and Shiite religious not a god, a matter of right and wrong let god judging and punishing in hell later.
> See the effects of war are you doing in syria and Iraq, how many deaths, how many material losses, how many women who become prostitutes syria, as a result of your war policy.
> If you want war, Jihad why you do not war versus Israel, myanmar obviously kill innocent Muslims.
> why my brother who joined the ISIS, al Qaeda, al Nusra front ??? why we do not unite, until when you have to kill each other.


where are you from, India ?


----------



## Madali

Turkish troops retreat from ISIS in Al-Bab losing equipments and tanks. Just goes to show that war in Syria always looks so easy until that country actually gets involved, than its not a walk in the park anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 500

How things are working in Syria:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811986047030726658
Khamenai mercenaries capture territory, Assadist so called army loots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> How things are working in Syria:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811986047030726658
> Khamenai mercenaries capture territory, Assadist so called army loots.




and now I will tell you how many of them work.. their supporters will think that this is a lie or just think that this is their right and that it is a good thing..


----------



## ultron

Aleppo battle map

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/health/turkish-hospitals-treating-85-soldiers-injured-in-syria/712263

Turkish Health Minister Recep Akdag said on Thursday that 85 Turkish soldiers were being treated in different hospitals after being injured in northern Syria as part of the Operation Euphrates Shield.

“Four of them are in critical condition,” Akdag told reporters in Ankara adding that the health ministry teams are working for better treatment.

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

In another statement, Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik said 16 Turkish soldiers were martyred during an operation on Wednesday to capture Al-Bab, a strategic city for Daesh in southeastern Aleppo.

He also added that over 1000 Daesh terrorists were killed since the beginning of the Euphrates Shield operation.

Health Minister Akdag did not mention whether the soldiers were wounded during Wednesday's clashes.

Meanwhile, the Turkish General Staff said in a written statement that 90 Daesh targets had been destroyed in Al-Bab airstrikes, while 160 terrorists were killed in the same day.

*Reporting by Yeşim Sert Karaaslan; Writing by Sorwar Alam


----------



## T-55

MSM Coverage of Aleppo (parody)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Barmaley

turks delivered to ISIS at least two Leo2 and one ACV-15














They propably wanted to deliver more, but something gone wrong with third Leo2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Its fake news.
> 
> 
> Hezbollah scum desecrating a grave.






^^^^
Little out of topic. This gangster sold himself to Fsa gangs fot 100dollar. month and looks his body is.complety destroyed .Actually Fsa buried him in some private property so people noticed it. And now this. Fsa. Martyr fossil will be thorwn.in proper cemetery



. ^^^^Here is Iranian matryr 22 years body is still same refuses to decoposes He.looks still same as 22 years ago so means he is Headed for heaven .. In Islam there. Is saying.if ur.body decomposes then u r headed for hell u will have a new body .Designed for maximum.punishment in.hell thIs Is the difference. Between FSA MATRYR .and iraninan matryr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Still waiting for the Saudi army, i thought the coward king salman was leader of a coalition 

Nice one Sisi, egyptian police arresting arresting people involved in creating fake aleppo propaganda 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811677657075093504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Syrian military: Last rebels gone, recapture of Aleppo complete*





*Half the city had been under opposition control for the past four years. Video provided by 
NewsyNewslook*

The last "remnants" of rebels and their supporters have been evacuated from eastern Aleppo and the government has regained full control of the embattled city, the Syrian military said Thursday.

The Army issued a statement announcing "restoration of security and stability to Aleppo after liberating it from terrorism and terrorists," the state-run Syrian Arab News Agency said.

Western Aleppo erupted in heavy celebratory gunfire, with Syrian TV showing uniformed soldiers and civilians shouting “Aleppo, Aleppo!” and “God, Syria and Bashar only,” the Associated Press reported.

Earlier this week, the U.N. Security Council approved a plan to send U.N. monitors to oversee the evacuations. The operation, aided by the International Red Cross, took place in fits and starts as both sides squabbled over security concerns while sometimes blizzard-like weather conditions further hampered the effort.

Aleppo is now under full government control for the first time since rebels took command of eastern parts of the city in 2012. Turkey and the West backed a hodgepodge of rebel groups, while Russia and Iran backed the Syrian government of Bashar Assad.

In Washington, State Department spokesman John Kirby said the events in Aleppo don't mean the war is over, adding that the Assad regime and its supporters bear responsibility for the wasteland the once-vibrant city has become.

"It wasn't the opposition that bombed hospitals and schools and first responders as they rushed to save people," Kirby said. "It was the regime and its backers."

Aleppo hospitals evacuated, last Syrian rebels moving out


Still, recapturing the last holdout enclaves of the city mark Assad’s biggest victory in the 6-year-old civil war, and it was not clear what path forward remained for rebel forces. An estimated 500,000 people have died and millions have been forced to flee their homes during the conflict.

Ahmad al-Khatib, an opposition media activist who left the Aleppo before the siege, said the city's fall was a date “we’ll never forget and we will never forgive.” according to AP. “Let the world bear witness that Bashar Assad has killed and displaced and destroyed Aleppo, and he celebrates in his victory over the blood and offspring of Aleppo … with the agreement of the Arab and Western nations,” he posted on Twitter.

Assad called the liberation of Aleppo a victory not just for Syria but for all nations contributing to the fight against terrorism, particularly Iran and Russia.

“It is also a relapse for all the countries that are hostile toward the Syrian people and that have used terrorism as a means to realize their interests,” Assad said.

More than 35,000 rebels and civilians have fled former rebel-held enclaves in eastern Aleppo since last week, the United Nations said. The evacuation of the last patients from hospitals in the area was finalized Wednesday.

The evacuations appear to conclude a months-long siege of the city that prompted one of the world's most severe humanitarian crises. The tide of the struggle began to turn last year when Russia stepped up air assaults in support of Assad's troops, a withering assault that left many communities in rubble.


*Evacuations resume in Aleppo*
 
Syrians, who were evacuated from the last rebel-held pockets of Syria's northen city of Aleppo, arrive on Dec. 19, 2016, in the opposition-controlled Khan al-Assal region, west of the embattled city. The United Nations Security Council on Monday approved the deployment of U.N. monitors to Aleppo as the evacuation of fighters and civilians from the last remaining opposition stronghold resumed after days of delays. 
*Baraa Al-Halabi, AFP/Getty Images





Syrians, who were evacuated from the last rebel-held pockets of Syria's northen city of 
Aleppo, arrive on Dec. 19, 2016, in the opposition-controlled Khan al-Assal region, west of the 
embattled city. The United Nations Security Council on Monday approved the deployment of 
U.N. monitors to Aleppo as the evacuation of fighters and civilians from the last remaining 
opposition stronghold resumed after days of delays. Baraa Al-Halabi, AFP/Getty Images





A convoy of four buses arrives at the Syrian government-controlled crossing of Ramoussa, 
on the southern outskirts of Aleppo, on Dec. 19, 2016, during an evacuation operation of rebel 
fighters and civilians from rebel-held areas. AFP/Getty Images






A Syrian woman takes care of her husband at the only functioning hospital in the last 
rebel-held pocket of Syria's northern city of Aleppo as people wait to be evacuated on 
Dec. 18, 2016. Karam Al-Masri, AFP/Getty Images





Syrians, who were evacuated from the last rebel-held pockets of Syria's northern city of 
Aleppo, wait upon their arrival on Dec. 19, 2016, in the opposition-controlled Khan al-Assal 
region, west of the embattled city. Omar Haj Kadour, AFP/Getty Images*

*



*
*Buses wait to evacuate a group of fighters and their families from eastern neighborhoods of *
*Aleppo, Syria, on Dec. 19, 2016. European Pressphoto Agency*

*



*
*Syrians, who were evacuated from the last rebel-held pockets of Syria's northern city of *
*Aleppo, greet each other as they arrive on Dec. 19, 2016, in the opposition-controlled Khan *
*al-Assal region, west of the embattled city. Omar Haj Kadour, AFP/Getty Images*



*usatoday*


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Civilians from the remaining rebel-held pockets of eastern Aleppo are evacuated from the 
embattled city by bus on Dec. 19, 2016. The operations resumed with around 5,000 people 
traveling in 75 buses out of Aleppo, said Ingy Sedky, spokeswoman for the International 
Committee of the Red Cross. George Ourfalian, AFP/Getty Images





Syrians watch from their balconies in Aleppo as buses pass evacuating civilians from the 
remaining rebel-held pockets of the city Dec. 19, 2016. George Ourfalian, AFP/Getty Images





A Syrian woman waits for other family members to cross into Turkey at the Cilvegozu border 
gate with Syria, near Hatay, southeastern Turkey, on Dec, 19, 2016. Emrah Gurel, AP



usatoday*


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> 1) Its not my map, its Pentagon map.


I expected you to take a long hibernation after the fall of Aleppo and the capture of your officers ratholed with ISIS fighters as many other of GCC and NATO. No more maps , little Ariel...?

*The plight of the Saudi ameba? *








Madali said:


> Turkish troops retreat from ISIS in Al-Bab losing equipments and tanks. Just goes to show that war in Syria always looks so easy until that country actually gets involved, than its not a walk in the park anymore


The sham was always their dawn fall...another bad student of war..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> I expected you to take a long hibernation after the fall of Aleppo and the capture of your officers ratholed with ISIS fighters as many other of GCC and NATO. No more maps , little Ariel...?
> 
> *The plight of the Saudi ameba? *
> 
> View attachment 362745
> 
> 
> 
> The sham was always their dawn fall...another bad student of war..


Here UN map of Aleppo destruction. Virtually all of E. Aleppo is destroyed:






http://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefwe...AT_A3_Aleppo_DamagePercentage_20160918opt.pdf


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> Here UN map of Aleppo destruction. Virtually all of E. Aleppo is destroyed:



It's a war. What did you expect? Regime Forces to use roses and garland to target the rebels.



Barmaley said:


> turks delivered to ISIS at least two Leo2 and one ACV-15



I despise ISIS from the bottom of my heart. I wish nothing but destruction for them. 

But i have to admit, the ferocity with what they fight is unbelievable. They are practically on war with everyone, and still giving a heavy beating. In Mosul despite all the odds they have put an extremely impressive defense, and same goes here in Al Bab. If it not for the NATO Airpower, a lot more areas in Iraq and Syria would have been black.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

new SAA promo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

@500 so what? thats war. 
@Ceylal good point calling his hypocrite,mental *** out. hes on losing side no doubt and will chat here less and less as he realizes his side cant win.
congrats to SAA for taking back Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> It's a war. What did you expect? Regime Forces to use roses and garland to target the rebels.


1) Manbij was captured with minimal destruction. 
2) Price little to high to keep one inbred dictator in power.


----------



## 50cent

ultron said:


> new SAA promo


It's time to replace AK 47 rifle with ac urate one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-army-neutralizes-40-daesh-in-syrias-al-bab/713025

Forty Daesh terrorists were “neutralized” during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield in Al-Bab in Syria since Thursday night, according to the Turkish military Friday.

Turkish General Staff said in a statement that 18 Daesh terrorists were neutralized in Al-Bab. The terror group's military headquarters was also destroyed.

In an earlier statement, the Turkish military said 22 Daesh terrorists were also “neutralized” in Al-Bab. According to the military, 51 Daesh targets were hit and 37 buildings, including those used for accommodation, weapon emplacement and defense purposes, three armories and one logistics center were destroyed in the city alone.

The Turkish military usually uses the term neutralized to refer to dead or injured or captured terrorists.

The Turkish army supports the Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters to liberate Al-Bab from Daesh, a strategic city for the terrorist group. Friday marks the 122nd day since the city was surrounded in order to liberate it.

The operation is part of the Turkey-led Operation Euphrates Shield which began in late Aug. to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

Since the launch of the Operation Euphrates Shield, the Turkish explosive ordnance disposal teams neutralized 2,208 handmade explosives and 42 mines in areas cleaned from Daesh.


----------



## ultron

galaxy_surfer said:


> It's time to replace AK 47 rifle with ac urate one




Small arms only account for a about 1% of battle casualties. No need to replace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Looks like E Ghouta is next on the list for SAA.

While SDF makes progress towards Raqqa and Turkey gets embarrassed in Al-Bab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> Looks like E Ghouta is next on the list for SAA.
> 
> While SDF makes progress towards Raqqa and Turkey gets embarrassed in Al-Bab.


It took nearly 3 months for SDF to take Manbij with crazy USAF support.


----------



## notorious_eagle

500 said:


> 1) Manbij was captured with minimal destruction.
> 2) Price little to high to keep one inbred dictator in power.



Are you comparing Manjbi with Aleppo? Are you seriously kidding me. 

Aleppo was the biggest prize in this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Are you comparing Manjbi with Aleppo? Are you seriously kidding me.
> 
> Aleppo was the biggest prize in this war.


1) Random bombing does not contribute to battles. U can see how Assadists destroyed Jobar to the ground and still could not take it. Plus its a war crime.
2) All Aleppo industries are destroyed, 2/3 of its population murdered and expelled. Without it Aleppo worth NOTHING.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> 1) Random bombing does not contribute to battles. U can see how Assadists destroyed Jobar to the ground and still could not take it. Plus its a war crime.
> 2) All Aleppo industries are destroyed, 2/3 of its population murdered and expelled. Without it Aleppo worth NOTHING.



Ok man chill, war crimes, genocide, ethinic cleansing, rapes etc. you are right about everything, only SAA, Iran and Russia are terrorists and fight with unarmed farmers.
What now? What you wanna achieve with crying the whole day here? Nothing. SAA will gain more territory each day and your posts do not change anything.

Why do you waste your time and life you cannot change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> Ok man chill, war crimes, genocide, ethinic cleansing, rapes etc. you are right about everything, only SAA, Iran and Russia are terrorists and fight with unarmed farmers.
> What now? What you wanna achieve with crying the whole day here? Nothing. SAA will gain more territory each day and your posts do not change anything.
> 
> Why do you waste your time and life you cannot change anything.


Assad is winning:


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> 2) All Aleppo industries are destroyed, 2/3 of its population murdered and expelled. Without it Aleppo worth NOTHING.


bullshit logic. if aleppo is worth nothing then why did rebels stay there and fight against saa so hard?for a worthless city? doesnt make sense.also u offcourse will "forget"its those rebels....sorry rats that dismantled aleppos industrial equipment and sold them cheap in turkey so wtf is your point?u always talk rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

"Slightly damaged"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Turkey’s Defense Minister Fikri Işık on Dec. 23 said he had information that three Turkish soldiers were abducted by Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants in northern Syria but added that other “comments” beyond this information were not confirmed.

“Up until now, we have information that three of our soldiers are abducted by DAEŞ [ISIL],” said Işık during a meeting in the northwestern province of Kocaeli.

He added that Turkish forces along with Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters “cleared” the key location of al-Bab, Hospital Height, from ISIL militants but there were “more work to carry out.”

Turkey for four months has been carrying out the military operation, Euphrates Shield, in support of FSA fighters in northern Syria, to secure its border from ISIL.

Meanwhile, 68 ISIL militants were "neutralized" during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield in Syria's al-Bab since Dec. 23, according to the Turkish military.

According to a statement issued by Turkish General Staff on Dec. 24, a total of 141 ISIL targets including a military headquarters were destroyed within the Operation Euphrates Shield.

The statement said that two FSA fighters were killed and one other was wounded in clashes with ISIL militants.

The Turkish military usually uses the term neutralized to refer to dead or injured or captured militants.

December/24/2016







Turkey has been seeking to liberate the Daesh-held town of Al-Bab in northern Syria and keep the PKK/PYD terrorists from its border with a view to maintaining border security and ensuing the safety of Syrian refugees.

Located 30 kilometers from the Turkish border, Al-Bab (the door in Arabic) used to be home to around 64,000 people – mainly Sunni Arabs -- before the eruption of the Syrian civil war in 2011.

The town was famous as one of the active trade centers in Syria and has a special location as it is located on many roads connecting the cities of Latakia, Aleppo, Raqqa, al-Hasakah and Iraq’s Mosul.

The Turkish army has been supporting opposition Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters to liberate Al-Bab from Daesh, a strategic city for the terrorist group. Saturday marks the 123rd day since the city was surrounded with a view to liberating it.

The operation is part of the Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield, which began in late August with the aim of improving security, supporting coalition forces, and eliminating the terror threat along Turkey’s border.

Around 840 square kilometers between the Syrian cities of Azaz and Jarabulus have been cleared from Daesh militants since the operation was launched in August.

Clearing the town from the terrorist group will keep Daesh militants 30-35 kilometers from the Turkish border and will help create a safe area for Syrian refugees.

The operation is also meant to keep the town away from the Assad regime forces and PKK/PYD terrorists, which seeks to create a “state” in northern Syria.

The PKK/PYD failure to capture Al-Bab town means that it will not be able to connect Manbij city on the west bank of Euphrates River with Afrin city near the Turkish border.

On Nov. 13, Turkish forces-backed FSA fighters managed to capture positions two kilometers from Al-Bab.

And on Dec. 9, the FSA began to advance on the town’s center, but they were met with fierce resistance as Daesh militants used car bombs and booby traps to hinder the FSA advance into the town.


----------



## Barmaley

turks keep sponsoring ISIS with weapons.

Another abandoned Leo2 tanks









Destroyed (judging by the smoke from the turret) american made M60 "sabre". Sabre - is a jewish modernisation of turkish m60 tanks. This is also not the first m60 "sabre" destroyed in Syria. Well, this is what happened if you let the israelis to "modernise" your weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> bullshit logic. if aleppo is worth nothing then why did rebels stay there and fight against saa so hard?for a worthless city? doesnt make sense.also u offcourse will "forget"its those rebels....sorry rats that dismantled aleppos industrial equipment and sold them cheap in turkey so wtf is your point?u always talk rubbish.


They defended while there was what to defend. Now its bunch of ruins. Its funny that Russia and Iran consider taking ruins from 3000 guys with AK-47 as some super victory likeWW2



Barmaley said:


> turks keep sponsoring ISIS with weapons.
> 
> Another abandoned Leo2 tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed (judging by the smoke from the turret) american made M60 "sabre". Sabre - is a jewish modernisation of turkish m60 tanks. This is also not the first m60 "sabre" destroyed in Syria. Well, this is what happened if you let the israelis to "modernise" your weapons.


In Ukraine over 200 Soviet/Russian tanks were totally destroyed in several months.

Assad also lost most of his 5000 tank fleet. 

Newest T-90 is also were lost although deployed in tiny numbers:


----------



## Attila the Hun

Barmaley said:


> turks keep sponsoring ISIS with weapons.
> 
> Another abandoned Leo2 tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed (judging by the smoke from the turret) american made M60 "sabre". Sabre - is a jewish modernisation of turkish m60 tanks. This is also not the first m60 "sabre" destroyed in Syria. Well, this is what happened if you let the israelis to "modernise" your weapons.


Not our fault if these countries like blowing themselves up. 
Turkey and NATO is sick and tired of these countries not dealing with their own problems, so we Turks/NATO have to lend them a hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Its funny that Russia and Iran consider taking ruins from 3000 guys with AK-47 as some super victory likeWW2


*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154695108401181





Are you taking PDF for the WAILING WALL?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Straight from their own Propaganda machine. Can not get any more heart breaking than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

forcetrip said:


> Straight from their own Propaganda machine. Can not get any more heart breaking than that.


the truth comes out

"for them it's just daesh, they don't case if it's FSA or rebels.."

hope the entire opposition is wiped out soon and normalcy can return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

CBU-105 said:


> the truth comes out
> 
> "for them it's just daesh, they don't case if it's FSA or rebels.."
> 
> hope the entire opposition is wiped out soon and normalcy can return.


Off course syriabs were million times better in SAA TIMES


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They defended while there was what to defend. Now its bunch of ruins. Its funny that Russia and Iran consider taking ruins from 3000 guys with AK-47 as some super victory likeWW2






There was about 10,000 fighters not 3,000 and they had everything from tanks to poison gas. It was a big achievement, look at how many men Turkey has lost trying to take one area on the outskirts of Al-Bab, in fact they had to pull back because ISIS repulsed their advantage.






500 said:


> In Ukraine over 200 Soviet/Russian tanks were totally destroyed in several months.





 there is almost no fighting in Ukraine for a year besides some sparatic shelling. No one lost over 200 tanks in 2 months.






500 said:


> Newest T-90 is also were lost although deployed in tiny numbers:







????

Yes it's a T-90. No there is no visible damage to the tank. But you claim it's damaged so show us where.





500 said:


> View attachment 363078
> .






Yes, it's a blury picture, no you can't destinguish between the type of tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

Another item added to the list of terrorism the likes of ahrar zanki and others are good at under full usa indirect support and direct political support.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201612261049002236-aleppo-burials/


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Assad is winning:
> View attachment 363007
> View attachment 363008


Old boy, so Assad regime even woth backing of Russian military might(airforce),thousandsof Iranian ground troops and their Shia foreign proxies from lebanon,Iraq, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen etc, the regime still can't control even half of the country. Shows just how incompetent the Syrian regime is, in fact without massive Russian and Iranian (and it's proxies) support Assad regime would have collapse by now. 

It's like say Pakistan or Turkey or Iran losing over half the country to rag tag militants/rebel groups and trying invane to get it back. Assad regime needs to seriously review why it's so incompetent(or maybe they don't have asmuh support as I thought).



ptldM3 said:


> There was about 10,000 fighters not 3,000 and they had everything from tanks to poison gas. It was a big achievement, look at how many men Turkey has lost trying to take one area on the outskirts of Al-Bab, in fact they had to pull back because ISIS repulsed their advantage.


To be honest, the Syrian incompetent military (backed mostly by massive Russian air support and Iranian troops and mercenaries) finally took Allepo after over 5years of war/fighting also thanks to Turkey . That's the irony. Since Turkey seems to have come to some agreement with Russia after Turkey launched Europhrates shield operation. Turkey called back thousands of FSA Fighters from Alleppo to the north to battle ISIS and carry on the operation they launched in northern Syria. This permitted Syrian army and it's backers to finally break through in Allepo. This helped the regime alot in capturing Allepo which they had failed to do all these years until Turkey operation in northern Syria.
Seems there is some sort of backdoor agreement and negotiation going on between Turkey and Russia in Syria war, which I don't think is a bad thing. If it can end the war.


----------



## ptldM3

mike2000 is back said:


> To be honest, the Syrian incompetent military (backed mostly by massive Russian air support and Iranian troops and mercenaries) finally took Allepo after over 5years of war/fighting also thanks to Turkey .







First off Russia had not bombed targets in Aleppo since October. And if you think Aleppo is easy to take and Syria that incompetent, then how is team NATO doing in Afghanistan after 14 years? If other countries supplied the Taliban with weapons, training and intelligence like the west does in Syria then NATO losses would probably be 10 fold in Afghanistan.

There was a constant supply of fighters, ammunition and weapons coming in from Turkey and other parts of Syria strait into Aleppo, yet when we compare Al-Bab it's like 1/20 the size of Aleppo and has no outside entities flooding the city with fighters, weapons and ammunition, yet in comparison Turkey has lost 16 soldiers in one day and somewhere around 20 armored vehicles were either destroyed, damaged or captured trying to take Al-Bab and they only got to the outskirts which they then were forced to retreat.

So don't compare the two.







mike2000 is back said:


> That's the irony. Since Turkey seems to have come to some agreement with Russia after Turkey launched Europhrates shield operation. *Turkey called back thousands of FSA Fighters from Alleppo to the north to battle ISIS* and carry on the operation they launched in northern Syria.






No they didn't. Those fighters were going to be turned into beef stew. Turkey just recommended that they take the offer from the Syrian side and leave the city.

They were also bussed to Idlib. It's unlikely that anyone of them were involved in Euphrates Shield.






mike2000 is back said:


> This permitted Syrian army and it's backers to finally break through in Allepo.







Zero truth to that statement. All those "moderates" in Aleppo were in trouble once Castello road was cut off, this cut off much reinforcements and supplies. Then the 'pocket' started to close in the north, after that Al-Quida backed groups launched 2 massive offensives around the 1070 projects in order to break the seige and rescue their jihadists brothers. Those rescue attempts were repulsed and the jihadists cut off, thereafter each district fell at an unprecedented rate.

And like I said Russia did not send a single warplane to Aleppo since October so it had nothing to do with massive Russian bombing or even a bunch of Iranians. It had a lot to do with Russian/Iranian generals and advisers and the fact that Syria used it elite units such as the Tiger forces, Russia probably also used some special forces where resistance was stiff.







mike2000 is back said:


> This helped the regime alot in capturing Allepo which they had failed to do all these years until Turkey operation in northern Syria.





Euphrates Shield has nothing to do with Aleppo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-soldier-succumbs-to-wounds-in-hospital/714227

A Turkish soldier being treated for injuries sustained during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield succumbed to his wounds Monday, making him a martyr to the Turkish state.

Private Mehmet Unal had been undergoing treatment at Gaziantep University’s Sahinbey Training and Research Hospital after being wounded in Syria on Dec. 19, security sources said.

After forensic procedures Unal was taken to Asri Cemetery, said the security sources, who asked not to be named due to restrictions on talking to the media.

Following a ceremony at Gaziantep Airport, Unal will be taken to his hometown Yozgat in Turkey’s central Anatolia region.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s southern border using Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

Since the launch of Operation Euphrates Shield, Turkish explosive ordnance disposal teams have neutralized 2,261 handmade explosives and 42 mines in areas cleared of Daesh.

Reportinb by Adsiz Gunebakan; Writing by Didar Yüsra Dilruba Öz

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/daesh-kills-30-civilians-fleeing-al-bab-turkish-army/714285

At least 30 civilians fleeing Al-Bab in northern Syria were killed by explosives planted by the Daesh terrorist group on Sunday, the Turkish military said Monday.

According to the Turkish Armed Forces’ written statement, a combination of explosives were used in the attack, including mines camouflaged with improvised explosive devices.

At least 400 to 500 iron balls to increase the effectiveness of the explosives were also used, which were then placed near the doorsteps of civilians, it said.

Moreover, Daesh had used RDX-type military grade explosives that are usually used by regular armies around the world, it added.

The terror group reportedly plans to carry out more such attacks on residential areas through such lethal devices.

The Turkish military also said Daesh was threatening civilians and telling them to stay in Al-Bab as it built several barricades on main roads and streets to prevent them from leaving the area.

Last Friday, Daesh shot and executed a civilian, Moustafa Hazzuri, for trying to escape from Al-Bab. Hazzuri's body was then displayed until Sunday night in the town square as a warning to other civilians.

As part of the ongoing Turkey-led Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria, 113 Daesh targets were hit on Monday. Several shelters, command and control facilities, weapons and vehicles of the terrorist group were rendered useless in the operation, according to the Turkish army.

Bomb squads also demolished 74 improvised explosives of Daesh on Monday. Since the Operation Euphrates Shield started last August in northern Syria, 2,335 handmade explosives and 42 mines have been destroyed.

Demolishing an explosive takes three to four hours, but sometimes experts spend eight to 12 hours to deactivate more complicated explosives, according to an Anadolu Agency correspondent.

The city of Al-Bab in northern Syria is currently completely surrounded by the Free Syrian Army (FSA) backed by Turkish Armed Forces, according to Deputy Prime Minister Veysi Kaynak.

The operation in al-Bab is part of the Turkey-led Operation Euphrates Shield which began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets. Monday marks the 125th day of the Operation Euphrates Shield.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> There was about 10,000 fighters not 3,000 and they had everything from tanks to poison gas.


3,000 at most. Poison gas was used by Assadists.



> It was a big achievement, look at how many men Turkey has lost trying to take one area on the outskirts of Al-Bab, in fact they had to pull back because ISIS repulsed their advantage.


Assad and his allies wage battle of Aleppo for 4.5 years. Swarms of Khamenai thugs died there, uncounted bombs dropped. More than half of huge city leveled.



> there is almost no fighting in Ukraine for a year besides some sparatic shelling. No one lost over 200 tanks in 2 months.


I am talking about battles in summer 2014 and early 2015.



> Yes it's a T-90. No there is no visible damage to the tank. But you claim it's damaged so show us where.


Yep they gave up newest tank to rebels.



> Yes, it's a blury picture, no you can't destinguish between the type of tank.


Thats T-90.


----------



## 500

So called "Islamic" Iran expelled millions of Muslim kids for sake of corrupt atheist dictator:











Then they will also cluster bomb them.


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> So called "Islamic" Iran expelled millions of Muslim kids for sake of corrupt atheist dictator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will also cluster bomb them.








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crocodile_tears

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> turks keep sponsoring ISIS with weapons.
> 
> Another abandoned Leo2 tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyed (judging by the smoke from the turret) american made M60 "sabre". Sabre - is a jewish modernisation of turkish m60 tanks. This is also not the first m60 "sabre" destroyed in Syria. Well, this is what happened if you let the israelis to "modernise" your weapons.


Allah is justice These people were cheering when it fail in isis hands

While it was a mere conspiracy planned and implemented by turks qataris and the filth governor of mosul and the baathist.

Im not gloating or cheering at all actually feeling sad ?? since the loss of life is ours too those handsome men and kidds that martyred by the terrorists are surely considered ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile back in 2013, 2 very well known western terrorist supporters who wrote books about Syrian war and ISIS discussing how ISIS helped FSA win battle of Menegh airbase and how they should cooperate even more to achieve more gains.

When I say rebels and ISIS are same shit in essence, it's the pure truth.










-----------------------------

Meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813507866606923776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813427364143230976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813438707483234304

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile back in 2013, 2 very well known western terrorist supporters who wrote books about Syrian war and ISIS discussing how ISIS helped FSA win battle of Menegh airbase and how they should cooperate even more to achieve more gains.
> 
> When I say rebels and ISIS are same shit in essence, it's the pure truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813507866606923776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813427364143230976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813438707483234304


"Huge amounts of brand new weapons":

1) Several pallets with 7.62x39 ammo (mod 1943).
2) Little amount of Yugoslavian 12.7x108 ammo (mod 1935).
3) Tiny number of Yugoslavian mortars shells.
4) Couple dozen of Mosin Nagant rifles (mod 1882).

All that amount u can easily load into one KAMAZ truck.


----------



## TruthHurtz

500 said:


> "Huge amounts of brand new weapons":
> 
> 1) Several pallets with 7.62x39 ammo (mod 1943).
> 2) Little amount of Yugoslavian 12.7x108 ammo (mod 1935).
> 3) Tiny number of Yugoslavian mortars shells.
> 4) Couple dozen of Mosin Nagant rifles (mod 1882).
> 
> All that amount u can easily load into one KAMAZ truck.



Lol way to nitpick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Look at these barbaric Russians persecuting Syrians in Aleppo.

Old but Gold

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 3,000 at most.





This is a laughable claim, both the UN and high ranking FSA dirtbags confirmed that there was 10,000 jihadists inside Aleppo and this is not counting the 4,000 that launched a counter attack in western Aleppo to try to break the seige. I was being generous with the 10k number, the actual number was 14,000 counting the counter offensive launched around the Al-Assad neighborhood and sourounding areas.

The 14,000 jihadists that were in Aleppo was only in the last phase before the city was liberated, if you take into account all the jihadists that participated in the battle of Aleppo in the past 5 years it probably exceeded 20,000 because many were killed, surrendered, deserted, were evacuated or moved to different fronts.





http://www.pri.org/stories/2016-12-21/aleppo-s-propaganda-battle-wages


*There were about 10,000 armed rebels in Aleppo, according to the UN special envoy.*




https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/i...bels-prepare-mother-of-all-battles-for-aleppo


Rashed said the first wave of attacks in the Aleppo offensive would include *4,000 men, and will allow them to link up with around 10,000 rebels inside east Aleppo.*






500 said:


> Poison gas was used by Assadists.






Poison gas was used by "rebels", Syrian soldiers and civilians reported being exposed to it and Russia confirmed it as well. Then again there is a video of Russian sappers removing a exploded mortar when toxic gas started coming out of it once they removed it.






500 said:


> I am talking about battles in summer 2014 and early 2015.







You claimed over 200 tanks were destroyed in "several months". Several mean 2 months. This never happened.








500 said:


> Thats T-90.







Sorry to tell you but the image quality in that video is trash. Just because someone on YouTube said it's a T-90 does not make it true. Either post definitive proof or don't post at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsilihin

ptldM3 said:
There was about 10,000 fighters not 3,000 and they had everything from tanks to poison gas. It was a big achievement, look at how many men Turkey has lost trying to take one area on the outskirts of Al-Bab, in fact they had to pull back because ISIS repulsed their advantage
______________________________________

They are skilled fighters who have spent lot of time in war area ,so it's not easy way for extermination like on army simulations..
That is one reason why now Hezbollah has big advantage over the Israeli army.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news-servic...-the-Sky-Stares-Down-ISIS/article16947139.ece
A U.S. military image of IS fuel trucks in Syria targeted by air strikes earlier in December. | Photo Credit:  NYT 


Flying at 30,000 feet, the powerful radar aboard this Air Force jet peered deep into Syrian territory, hunting for targets on the ground to strike in the looming offensive to seize Raqqa, the Islamic State’s capital.

It was on a mission like this several weeks ago that analysts discovered a hiding place in the central Syrian desert where the* Islamic State was stashing scores of oil tanker trucks that provide the terrorist group with a crucial financial lifeline*. Acting on that tip and other intelligence, two dozen U.S. warplanes destroyed 188 of the trucks in the biggest airstrike of the year, eliminating an estimated $2 million in oil revenue for the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL.

Even as the U.S.-led air campaign conducts bombing missions to support Iraqi troops fighting the Islamic State in Mosul, U.S. commanders said the air war would probably play an even greater role in Syria over the coming weeks in the battle to retake Raqqa.

Newly recruited Syrian Arab militia fighters, allied with experienced Kurdish fighters, are encircling Raqqa. But they need allied bombing to weaken and dislodge enemy forces dug in there, and to cut off the ability for the Islamic State to rearm, refuel and reinforce its fighters.

But with few spies in the city, U.S. officials say assessing the enemy is difficult.

“We’ve spent a lot of time trying to understand the situation on the ground in Raqqa,” Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian, air war commander, said in an interview from his headquarters in Qatar. “It’s improving. It’s still not at the level we’d like it to be.”

The air operation is a pivotal component of a military campaign that has cost $12.5 million per day in Iraq and Syria. The effort has destroyed hundreds of tanks, artillery pieces, military vehicles, command centers and fighting positions, and killed more than 50,000 fighters, according to U.S. estimates. Since the air war began in late summer 2014, U.S. and allied aircraft have conducted about 17,000 strikes in both countries.

The Islamic State has lost about half of the territory it seized in Iraq and Syria in 2014. But as ISIS loses ground in its physical caliphate, or religious state, the threat of hundreds of foreign fighters returning home and of the expansion of its virtual caliphate through social media is certain to accelerate, U.S. and European officials say. That raises fears of more terrorist attacks in cities outside the Middle East.

For instance, the Islamic State has claimed responsibility for last week’s truck attack on a Christmas market in Berlin even though the links between the group and the main suspect, Anis Amri, a 24-year-old Tunisian, are not completely clear. After Amri’s death, the Islamic State released a video of him pledging allegiance to the group.

President Barack Obama has vowed to deal the Islamic State crippling blows in Mosul and Raqqa before he leaves office. This month, he ordered 200 more U.S. Special Operations forces to Syria to help local fighters advancing on Raqqa, nearly doubling the Pentagon’s boots on the ground there. Commanders are uncertain, however, about the level of support President-elect Donald Trump will maintain for rebel groups in Syria combating the Islamic State.

Allied airstrikes have picked up as Arab and Kurdish fighters have moved closer to the capital, and as commanders seek to pressure Mosul and Raqqa simultaneously. About 30 percent of the 1,300 strikes in and around Raqqa since the war began in 2014 have been conducted in the past three months.

“The pressure in Raqqa is bearing fruit as ISIL leaders come out of hiding, which allows us to kill them,” Brett H. McGurk, Obama’s envoy to the international coalition fighting the Islamic State, said this month.

Tracking the enemy’s ground movements falls largely to the crew of the Joint Stars plane, a 1960s-era, reconfigured Boeing 707 jetliner packed with sensitive electronics that is part of an eclectic and unsung mix of odd-shaped surveillance and reconnaissance aircraft with names like Compass Call and Rivet Joint. These planes suck up some enemy communications, jam others and help paint a picture of the Islamic State on the ground for U.S. fighters and bombers to attack.

Islamic State fighters know from experience that they are being watched and often try to deceive the surveillance planes, hiding in schools or mosques or using camouflage. At one point, analysts said, ISIS even appeared to be trying to smuggle weapons strapped to the bellies of herds of sheep.

“They’re extremely smart,” Master Sgt. Caylon Kimball, 31, an airborne intelligence technician from Anadarko, Oklahoma, said of the militants.

Several weeks ago, as the air campaign intensified against the Islamic State’s oil-production and distribution network, analysts noticed an intriguing development in the central Syrian desert, about 35 miles north of Palmyra.

Comparing months-old radar data from Joint Stars and other surveillance imagery with newer versions, analysts discovered that the Islamic State was moving much of its oil tanker truck fleet to an obscure area of sandy gullies, about 20 miles by 20 miles in size.

“They were trying to hide from us,” Harrigian said. “They were adapting to what we were doing. They were going into the desert and just parking.”

For several more weeks, analysts watched the clandestine desert truck stop grow, wanting to ensure it was the Islamic State trucking fleet. Confident in that assessment, Harrigian ordered an attack plan, code-named Olympus. In two waves of strikes — on Dec. 8 and 9 — about two dozen Air Force and Navy warplanes destroyed 188 of the trucks. Empty truck cabs were struck first to scare off drivers sleeping in their rigs, and Harrigian said it appeared there were no civilian casualties.

Besides wiping out a sizable portion of the Islamic State’s tanker truck fleet and depriving the group of more than $2 million in oil sales, commanders said the strike was also meant to cripple the enemy’s morale.

“There would be a larger strategic message we sent to them: Nice try. We found you,” Harrigian said. “Keep trying to hide, we will hunt you down again.” — New York Times News Service


----------



## 50cent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> This is a laughable claim, both the UN and high ranking FSA dirtbags confirmed that there was 10,000 jihadists inside Aleppo and this is not counting the 4,000 that launched a counter attack in western Aleppo to try to break the seige. I was being generous with the 10k number, the actual number was 14,000 counting the counter offensive launched around the Al-Assad neighborhood and sourounding areas.
> 
> The 14,000 jihadists that were in Aleppo was only in the last phase before the city was liberated, if you take into account all the jihadists that participated in the battle of Aleppo in the past 5 years it probably exceeded 20,000 because many were killed, surrendered, deserted, were evacuated or moved to different fronts.


I was talking about number of rebels inside East Aleppo. You can see that by a tiny number of weapons captured by Assad terrorists.



> Poison gas was used by "rebels", Syrian soldiers and civilians reported being exposed to it and Russia confirmed it as well. Then again there is a video of Russian sappers removing a exploded mortar when toxic gas started coming out of it once they removed it.


Russia claims have ZERO value. They are lying propagandists.

*UN proves Assad regime dropped chemical bombs on civilians *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...d-regime-dropped-chemical-bombs-on-civilians/

*UN investigation finds Bashar al-Assad's regime responsible for third chemical weapons attack in Syria*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...qmenas-sarmin-2015-barrel-bombs-a7375226.html




> You claimed over 200 tanks were destroyed in "several months". Several mean 2 months. This never happened.


Actually "several" means more than two.



> Sorry to tell you but the image quality in that video is trash. Just because someone on YouTube said it's a T-90 does not make it true. Either post definitive proof or don't post at all.


Its your problem that u can't identify T-90. For instance u cant see Shtora jamers in front of the turret.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I was talking about number of rebels inside East Aleppo. You can see that by a tiny number of weapons captured by Assad terrorists.
> 
> 
> Russia claims have ZERO value. They are lying propagandists.
> 
> *UN proves Assad regime dropped chemical bombs on civilians *
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...d-regime-dropped-chemical-bombs-on-civilians/
> 
> *UN investigation finds Bashar al-Assad's regime responsible for third chemical weapons attack in Syria*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...qmenas-sarmin-2015-barrel-bombs-a7375226.html
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "several" means more than two.
> 
> 
> Its your problem that u can't identify T-90. For instance u cant see Shtora jamers in front of the turret.


 Don't believe in un lies . Poor innocent rebels never posses any chemical weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I was talking about number of rebels inside East Aleppo. You can see that by a tiny number of weapons captured by Assad terrorists.





Are you serious? So the UN is lying about the number of "rebels" and so are the top FSA respresentatives? Like I said facts and sources mean nothing to you.

There are warehouses full of weapons and ammunition, I'm not sure how that constitutes a "tiny" or how that supports your bogus claim that there was only 3,000 rebels.

There was 10,000 fighters in the city and another 4,000 that attacked on the outskirts of western Aleppo. End of story.







500 said:


> Russia claims have ZERO value. They are lying propagandists.






Yep, Syrian soldiers just gassed themselves and civilians while Russian soldiers just wore gass masks because it was fashionable.

This is just as rediculus as your 'there was only 3,000 fighters in Aleppo conspiracy'.








500 said:


> Its your problem that u can't identify T-90. For instance u cant see Shtora jamers in front of the turret.





No, I can't see shit because the image has no details.


As for shtora, jammers, just because there may be a bulge on the frontal turret does not mean that it is a shtora. This tank must also be a T-90 too right? From far away this tank can be whatever your imagination makes it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Are you serious? So the UN is lying about the number of "rebels" and so are the top FSA respresentatives? Like I said facts and sources mean nothing to you.
> 
> There are warehouses full of weapons and ammunition, I'm not sure how that constitutes a "tiny" or how that supports your bogus claim that there was only 3,000 rebels.
> 
> There was 10,000 fighters in the city and another 4,000 that attacked on the outskirts of western Aleppo. End of story.


10,000 were both in East and North West Aleppo at max.

Your friends posted videos of captured weapons in Aleppo: some 20 Mosin Nagant rifles. 



> Yep, Syrian soldiers just gassed themselves and civilians while Russian soldiers just wore gass masks because it was fashionable.
> 
> This is just as rediculus as your 'there was only 3,000 fighters in Aleppo conspiracy'.


According to UN its Assadists who used gas not the rebels. Gas masks they weared just for media show. Just as everything Russia does in Syria is purely for show, just like that joke aircraft carrier was just for show. 



> No, I can't see shit because the image has no details.
> 
> 
> As for shtora, jammers, just because there may be a bulge on the frontal turret does not mean that it is a shtora. This tank must also be a T-90 too right? From far away this tank can be whatever your imagination makes it.


Luna flashlight is only from one side of the turret and its very flat. Shtora is from both sides and its square:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-euphrates-idUSKBN14G0NQ
One of Islamic State's top commanders in Syria was probably killed in combat as the jihadists sought to stave off an advance by U.S.-backed Syrian forces towards a strategic dam in northern Syria, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said on Tuesday.

The commander known as Abu Jandal al-Kuwaiti was killed as Islamic State fighters tried to drive the Syrian Democratic Forces from the village of Jabar captured from the jihadists on Monday, Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman said.

The Islamic State counter attack, launched overnight, failed. The U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), including the powerful Kurdish YPG militia, have advanced to within 5 km (3 miles) of the dam, Abdulrahman said.

(Writing by Tom Perry; Editing by Robin Pomeroy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 10,000 were both in East and North West Aleppo at max.






Wow, this is the first time you somewhat acknowledged you were wrong. I like how your claim went from "3,000" max to 10,000 max.


And I'm sorry but 10,000 "Rebels" were only trapped *inside* Aleppo according to both the UN and FSA and a counter attack involving 4,000 fighters to get to those 10,000 took place again according to the FSA.







500 said:


> Your friends posted videos of captured weapons in Aleppo: some 20 Mosin Nagant rifles.






I seen that video, it had pallets of ammunition and weapons and its not the only video where weapons and ammunition were captured from the "moderates". 







500 said:


> According to UN its Assadists who used gas not the rebels. Gas masks they weared just for media show. Just as everything Russia does in Syria is purely for show, just like that joke aircraft carrier was just for show.






According to the UN Israel is butthurt and if you want to talk about putting on a show:









When the Israeli "navy" acquires something more then some donated submarines and rubber dinghies and its special forces beat up and restrained then come talk.






500 said:


> Luna flashlight is only from one side of the turret and its very flat. Shtora is from both sides and its square:
> 
> View attachment 363611







You think I can't tell the difference? The problem is that the picture you posted is so pixelated and blurry that it's impossible to make out any details on that picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

This file photo shows an aerial view of Aleppo, including a damaged mosque. — Reuters
AMMAN — Jets stepped up strikes on several towns in Syria’s rebel-held Idlib province and rural Aleppo two days after the evacuation of rebels from their last pocket in the northern city of Aleppo, rebels and residents said on Saturday.

They said at least eight strikes targeted Binish, Saraqeb and Jisr Al-Shaqour — main towns in the northwestern Syrian province of Idlib. There were reports of several casualties, mainly among civilians.

Idlib province for months has been a target of heavy bombing campaign against rebel-held areas. It came even while the former eastern part of Aleppo under insurgent control faced an escalation in aerial raids and shelling until its defenses collapsed and the rebels were forced to agree to an evacuation deal.

The Syrian army has hinted the next major campaign after its victory in Aleppo was to rout insurgents in their stronghold of Idlib province, where brigades operating under a coalition known as Jaish Al-Fateh are in control.

Residents and rebels said jets also staged heavy strikes on rebel-held parts of western and southern parts of rural Aleppo for the second day since the last rebels left their remaining pocket of territory in Aleppo city.

They raided the town of Khan Al-Asal, about 14 km (9 miles) west of Aleppo, with cluster bombs while several strikes hit Hreitan and Andan, according to a rebel fighter from Jaish Al-Mujahdeen. The nearby town of Atareb was also hit. Although the Syrian army, with the help of Iranian-backed militias, was able to take full control of Aleppo city, large swathes of western and southern Aleppo countryside remain in rebel hands. — Reuters





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/13-daesh-killed-in-syrias-al-bab-turkish-military/714760
Fifteen people, including 13 Daesh terrorists and two Syrian opposition fighters were killed during clashes in Syria’s Al-Bab on Monday, the Turkish military said in a statement Tuesday.

An opposition fighter was also wounded.

According to the Turkish Armed Forces, Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army also hit 158 Daesh targets, including shelters, command-and-control centers and vehicles.

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to rid Syria's northern border area of terrorists. Tuesday marks the 126th day of the operation.

In total, 42 landmines and 2,387 improvised explosives have been defused since the start of the operation on Aug. 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

A lot of myths debunked by some one who has been to Syria & spent time inside the country.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tw...ries.aspx?pageID=238&nID=107801&NewsCatID=352

Two Turkish soldiers who were wounded in northern Syria during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield succumbed to their injuries on Dec. 27 in Ankara, Doğan News Agency has reported. 

The soldiers, who had been wounded in Syria’s al-Bab province and previously transferred to Kilis, succumbed to their wounds at the Gülhane Training and Research Hospital in Ankara.

Meanwhile fifteen people, including 13 Islamic state Iraq and Levant (ISIL) militants and two Free Syrian Army(FSA) fighters were killed during clashes in Syria's Al-Bab on Dec.26, the Turkish military said in a statement on Dec.27. One FSA fighter was also wounded. 

According to the Turkish Armed Forces, Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army hit 158 ISIL targets, including shelters, command-and-control centers and vehicles. 

In total, 42 landmines and 2,387 improvised explosives have been defused since the start of the operation on Aug. 24.


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250275898343853





Aleppo before the Sauds decided its fate.

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250275898343853




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beast89

mass executions, sending daughters as suicide bombers and poisoning water supplies...this is the syrian revolution




http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-mideast-crisis-syria-water-idUKKBN14C20K

now turkey is going to use FSA that fled aleppo as canon fodder against ISIS 
http://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-te...vacuated-from-aleppo-to-boost-fight-in-al-bab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

Syrian fsa hardworking gangster doing all jobs Diplomat - Rescuer - journalist - injured - dead - humanitarian - fighte ..writer .r.PUBLIC SPEAKER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201612281049079732-sappers-shocking-discovery-in-aleppo/
Major Ivan Gromov, the commander of the mine-clearing group, told the Rossiya 24 television news channel that his group has been discovering Western-made ammunition, from large-caliber rounds for small arms to rocket artillery shells, littered across the city. Heavy rounds and shells include ammunition manufactured in the United States, Germany and Bulgaria, he added. 

In a sensational discovery, Gromov's team and local pro-government militia also found brand new, pristine 122 mm mortar shells, hand grenades and grenade launchers, missiles for multiple rocket launch systems and howitzer shells in a rebel hideout. The source of many of these weapons is clearly marked, with some of the ammo boxes featuring stickers marked 'From USA for Mutual Defense'.

*******************




Until recently, the US was reluctant to provide militias with anti-aircraft weaponry, fearing that it could end up in the hands of Daesh and other jihadist groups. The restrictions were lifted December 8 by outgoing US President Barack Obama, who stated that arming militants in Syria with US-made weapons is "essential to national security interests."

********************

Reuters / Tuesday, December 27, 2016
Turkish military vehicles drive in al-Rai town, northern Aleppo province, Syria. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi






http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/russian-embassy-in-damascus-shelled-twice-/715983
The Russian embassy in Damascus was shelled twice on Wednesday, Russian Foreign Ministry said in a statement.

The statement said the first shell hit the inner yard of the embassy complex at 1 p.m. local time (1000GMT), while the second one landed near the embassy building at 1.19 p.m. local time (1019GMT).

The statement said the shell that landed in the inner yard of the embassy did not explode.

Russian Foreign Ministry called the incident a "provocation of extremists that do not want peace in Syria".

This is not the first time the embassy has been shelled. On Oct. 28, two mortars shells had also hit the embassy compound.


----------



## A.M.

galaxy_surfer said:


> Syrian fsa hardworking gangster doing all jobs Diplomat - Rescuer - journalist - injured - dead - humanitarian - fighte ..writer .r.PUBLIC SPEAKER
> View attachment 363875


This is pretty funny lol. (If its true)

Anyways, is there a ceasefire being discussed currently in Syria? Not sure why honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

SAA T-55 w/ steel plating & canister shells (infront) & equipped with North Korean LRF - Jan, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

A.M. said:


> This is pretty funny lol. (If its true)
> 
> Anyways, is there a ceasefire being discussed currently in Syria? Not sure why honestly.



ceasefire doesnt include idlib, the last bastion of the rebels



galaxy_surfer said:


> Syrian fsa hardworking gangster doing all jobs Diplomat - Rescuer - journalist - injured - dead - humanitarian - fighte ..writer .r.PUBLIC SPEAKER
> View attachment 363875


 man of many talents...still the gulf will not accept him as a refugee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> mass executions, sending daughters as suicide bombers and poisoning water supplies...this is the syrian revolution


 this so called revolution had only bought destruction to Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> Anyways, is there a ceasefire being discussed currently in Syria? Not sure why honestly.


Russia and Iran economies are in shyt. Assad support is too costly for them.



galaxy_surfer said:


> this so called revolution had only bought destruction to Syria


"Assad or Syria will burn" tactics.


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Russia and Iran economies are in shyt. Assad support is too costly for them.
> 
> "Assad or Syria will burn" tactics.


Hey, got a question. 

What is your analysis of how this war might play out in a Trump administration ? He's signaled that he's not happy about supporting foreign rebel causes, is against regime change, and would ideally work _with_ Putin to deal with 'radical Islamic terror' with a no nonsense 'hammer, meet nail' approach. His NSA, Gen Flynn, has also made clear that he's not a fan of the sallafist militants in Syria.

My ideal scenario would be a repeat of the Aleppo rat clearing operation in Idlib, following which the jihadists will be mostly reduced to a taliban style cave rat militancy, and Syria can start limping back to normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russia and Iran economies are in shyt. Assad support is too costly for them.
> 
> 
> "Assad or Syria will burn" tactics.





The Russian economy has suffered because of low oil prices and sanctions, same for Iran. No economist has contributed the war in Syria to the stagnation of the Russian economy, so don't make things up.

Russia has more money in its reserves than the entire Israeli economy and the economy is starting to grow again. Moreover, Russia does not shameless take billions of dollars each year from the US nor does it get offered the best US military equipment or get free military equipment, military funding or economic aid and then like an ungrateful little brat goes cries when it doesn't get support from UN members over illegal settlements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The Russian economy has suffered because of low oil prices and sanctions, same for Iran. No economist has contributed the war in Syria to the stagnation of the Russian economy, so don't make things up.
> 
> Russia has more money in its reserves than the entire Israeli economy and the economy is starting to grow again. Moreover, Russia does not shameless take billions of dollars each year from the US nor does it get offered the best US military equipment or get free military equipment, military funding or economic aid and then like an ungrateful little brat goes cries when it doesn't get support from UN members over illegal settlements.


Even American economy suffered because of war in Iraq. Huge deficit, recession. And Russia economy is little bug compare to American, not talking about Iranian. What u are babbling.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> .
> 
> 
> "Assad or Syria will burn" tactics.







you want Syrians should.give red carpet treatment to AL Qaeda Isis cross.breeds gangs to come and slaughter Syrians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> you want Syrians should.give red carpet treatment to AL Qaeda Isis cross.breeds gangs to come and slaughter Syrians


All these are creations of Assad. If Iran and Russia were not supporting Assad there would be quick transition like in Tunisia or Egypt.

But you guys created civil war, bombed everything to dust and turned Syria into second Afghanistan. Syria will became separated for good.

BTW how this chopping is different from public handing in Iran?


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Russia and Iran economies are in shyt. Assad support is too costly for them.
> 
> 
> "Assad or Syria will burn" tactics.


Supporting Assad is not hard for Russia.if you read around you will see the info that Russia spends a few billion dollars a year supporting Assad ,which Russia can do for decades.Russia has a sustainable war policy. Russia and Iran are obv dividing their costsz so Iran provides more ground forces Russia provides air support mostly. Here u r talking rubbish again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Supporting Assad is not hard for Russia.if you read around you will see the info that Russia spends a few billion dollars a year supporting Assad ,which Russia can do for decades.Russia has a sustainable war policy. Russia and Iran are obv dividing their costsz so Iran provides more ground forces Russia provides air support mostly. Here u r talking rubbish again.


Russia and Iran need to supported over 10 million people under Assad control + 365 days a year warfare. Its insanely expensive. As I said, US economy went into huge deficit and recession because of Iraq war and Russian/Iran economies are little bugs compare to US.


----------



## TruthHurtz

500 said:


> All these are creations of Assad. If Iran and Russia were not supporting Assad there would be *quick transition* like in Tunisia or Egypt.
> 
> But you guys created civil war, bombed everything to dust and turned Syria into second Afghanistan. Syria will became separated for good.
> 
> BTW how this chopping is different from public handing in Iran?



Lmao "quick transition", the countries you named are shitholes as a result of this "peaceful democratic transition". You're a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

clearly two men are wearing combat fatigues and one man is wearing a balaclava...but still classed as civilian by saudi stooge. Big mistake by SAA was to let these men go free

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814190693904162817

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Even American economy suffered because of war in Iraq. Huge deficit, recession. And Russia economy is little bug compare to American, not talking about Iranian. What u are babbling.




The US economy was growing and the deficit shrinking with both the Iraq and Afghan wars. It was not until 2009 that the economy went into recession and that had nothing to do with the wars but with the economy crisis of 2008/2009 in which almost every world economy went into recession.

One of the big factors was bank lending and a 700 billion bank bailout. I can add this to the long list of lies/nonsense you spread on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The US economy was growing and the deficit shrinking with both the Iraq and Afghan wars. It was not until 2009 that the economy went into recession and that had nothing to do with the wars but with the economy crisis of 2008/2009 in which almost every world economy went into recession.
> 
> One of the big factors was bank lending and a 700 billion bank bailout. I can add this to the long list of lies/nonsense you spread on a daily basis.


Bush took loans like crazy to finance the war. First it worked fine (same as Greece) but ended badly.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Bush took loans like crazy to finance the war. First it worked fine (same as Greece) but ended badly.





Are you serious? Stop before you further make an even bigger fool out of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fafnir

500 said:


> All these are creations of Assad. If Iran and Russia were not supporting Assad there would be quick transition like in Tunisia or Egypt.
> 
> But you guys created civil war, bombed everything to dust and turned Syria into second Afghanistan. Syria will became separated for good.
> 
> BTW how this chopping is different from public handing in Iran?


Egypt is hardly a good example,altho mubarak stood down and morsi was elected it didnt take very long for the deep state to reassert itself and depose morsi and put mubarak mk2 ie al-sisi in his place,so really in practical terms nothing much has changed.
One could also say that if the west had not supported the rebels in libya then today libya would not be virtually a failed state 
As for the head chopping,that is basically an act of public murder carried out by a terrorist group,it is in no way a lawful execution carried out by a sovereign state using due legal process,but hey nice try at the moral equivalency argument mr zonist better luck next time


----------



## 500

Fafnir said:


> Egypt is hardly a good example,altho mubarak stood down and morsi was elected it didnt take very long for the deep state to reassert itself and depose morsi and put mubarak mk2 ie al-sisi in his place,so really in practical terms nothing much has changed.
> One could also say that if the west had not supported the rebels in libya then today libya would not be virtually a failed state
> As for the head chopping,that is basically an act of public murder carried out by a terrorist group,it is in no way a lawful execution carried out by a sovereign state using due legal process,but hey nice try at the moral equivalency argument mr zonist better luck next time


Egypt is TRILLION times better than Syria. If Putin was ally of Egypt he would now bomb to oblivion Alexandria and Cairo suburbs against "extremists" who want to take down "legal" Mubarak.



ptldM3 said:


> Are you serious? Stop before you further make an even bigger fool out of yourself.


I am serious. Money dont grow on trees, u know.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I am serious. Money dont grow on trees, u know.




I don't care how serious you are. You don't know what you are talking about. Again the US economy was growing and deficit shrinking despite 2 wars.

The massive debt surge happened in 2009 when the economic world crisis began. In the US this was in large part because banks approved Millions of people for home loans that they could not afford to pay, at the same time housing prices surged far beyond what wages did. Millions of people defaulted on loans (hundreds of thousands to millions per home). The US bailed out those banks with 700 billion dollars, while many who went into default filled for bankruptcy in which the government payed off their debt. Millions of people also lost their jobs and were getting government checks each week not to mention more people applied for various forms of government welfare assistance and those people that lost their jobs did not pay taxes anymore; on the contrary, they received government assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Russian military intervention in Syria has definitely negatively affected the Russian economy. Let's not pretend that this wasn't the case. The same goes for Saudi Arabia's intervention in Yemen and Turkey's recent intervention in Syria.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I don't care how serious you are. You don't know what you are talking about. Again the US economy was growing and deficit shrinking despite 2 wars.
> 
> The massive debt surge happened in 2009 when the economic world crisis began. In the US this was in large part because banks approved Millions of people for home loans that they could not afford to pay, at the same time housing prices surged far beyond what wages did. Millions of people defaulted on loans (hundreds of thousands to millions per home). The US bailed out those banks with 700 billion dollars, while many who went into default filled for bankruptcy in which the government payed off their debt. Millions of people also lost their jobs and were getting government checks each week not to mention more people applied for various forms of government welfare assistance and those people that lost their jobs did not pay taxes anymore; on the contrary, they received government assistance.


I know, you dont care about facts. I showed that Bush started taking loans (to finance the war) and that led to consequences . 

War in Iraq costed 2 trillion $:

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-war-anniversary-idUSBRE92D0PG20130314

Thats equal to 10 years of total Russian budget revenues. You still think war is cheap thing and does not affect economy?


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I know, you dont care about facts.







Don't make me laugh. You have given zero evidence for your claim and you speak about me not caring about facts when I went into detail about the financial crisis.





500 said:


> I showed that Bush started taking loans (to finance the war) and that led to consequences .
> 
> War in Iraq costed 2 trillion $:





You posted a chart about the debt ceiling, how can you be so ignorant? 

That chart also shows that debt has risen since 1980 even when there was no wars. Under Bushe's term the US was in Iraq and Afghanistan for his entire term, while under Obama the US pulled out of Iraq years ago yet the debt under Obama has been out of control. This is a classic case of socialist Obama supporting and funding social programs in which he has no money to pay for thus the US just prints more money and adds to the debt.


Here are sources that confirm that everything I said about the financial crisis has been 100% correct. Notice there is zero mention of war contributing to the financial crisis.



http://positivemoney.org/issues/recessions-crisis/


*Lending large sums of money into the property market pushes up the price of houses *along with the level of personal debt. Interest has to be paid on all the loans that banks make, and with the debt rising quicker than incomes, eventually some people become unable to keep up with repayments. *At this point, they stop repaying their loans, and banks find themselves in danger of going* *bankrupt*




http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748704698004576104500524998280

The first argues that the primary cause was government intervention in the housing market. *This intervention, principally through Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, inflated a housing bubble that triggered the crisis. *This is the view expressed by one of our co-commissioners in a separate dissent.



https://www.google.com/amp/www.fool...actors-that-caused-or-contributed-to-the.aspx



Here are 25 reasons for the financial crisis, most has something to do with lending. Not 1 mention of the war. Zero.






500 said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-war-anniversary-idUSBRE92D0PG20130314
> 
> Thats equal to 10 years of total Russian budget revenues. You still think war is cheap thing and does not affect economy?





What does the allocated Russian fiscal yearly budget have anything to do with American military spending in 2 wars that have been going on for 15 years?


You can pander your conspiracy theory in which you have zero proof but I have busted your argument with a multitude of sources.

Go continue crying along with the rest of your countrymen that you are unjustly treated after receiving over 100 billion in aid, free weapons and unparalleled political support. Parasites are never satisfied and always want more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Russian-Turkish ceasefire has broken down already.

------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814629829605658624


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Don't make me laugh. You have given zero evidence for your claim and you speak about me not caring about facts when I went into detail about the financial crisis.


I gave you two clear evidences:

1) War had enormous cost: over 2 trillion $.
2) To finance the war Bush took loans like crazy.

You think that money grow on trees however.



> You posted a chart about the debt ceiling, how can you be so ignorant?


It showed debt rise too.



> https://www.google.com/amp/www.fool...actors-that-caused-or-contributed-to-the.aspx
> 
> Here are 25 reasons for the financial crisis, most has something to do with lending. Not 1 mention of the war. Zero.


Fool.com is awesome source. But let me show another:

*The financial crisis*

The global financial crisis was due, at least in part, to the war.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/03/AR2010090302200.html



> What does the allocated Russian fiscal yearly budget have anything to do with American military spending in 2 wars that have been going on for 15 years?


It shows that war is super expensive even for economy like US. For much smaller Russian economy it simply a disaster.



> Go continue crying along with the rest of your countrymen that you are unjustly treated after receiving over 100 billion in aid, free weapons and unparalleled political support. Parasites are never satisfied and always want more.


Funny how u always go down to personal attacks. It only shows ur frustration and nothing else.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I gave you two clear evidences:
> 
> 1) War had enormous cost: over 2 trillion $.






No according to your sources, The Washington(compost) which was written in 2010 the war cost over 3 trillion, by now it must be like 50 trillions, gazillion. Moreover, they themselves estimated that cost and have no evidence for their claim. 





500 said:


> 2) To finance the war Bush took loans like crazy.






What loans did Bush take to finance the war?








500 said:


> It showed debt rise too.






Really? You don't say? The US debt has been steadily rising for decades, war or no war.







500 said:


> Fool.com is awesome source. But let me show another:







Montley Fool is a financial publication. The Washington Compost has been busted making fake news and using phantom sources, in which they were humiliated recently by publishing some 200 news outlets that were supposedly working for the Russians and or "fake news". Moreover, their estimate of the war cost has no grounds, some liberal moron wrote the article and guessed the figures. 






500 said:


> *The financial crisis*
> 
> The global financial crisis was due, at least in part, to the war.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/03/AR2010090302200.html







I explained to you many times what triggered the financial crisis in 2008/2009 and I provided a multitude of sources. 






500 said:


> Funny how u always go down to personal attacks. It only shows ur frustration and nothing else.






What personal attacks? I called you ignorant, which is not a personal attack, I was merely highlighting the fact that you are uninformed. Other then that I told you to go cry about the UN fiasco since every Israeli is crying about it and as I recalled you were calling other countries ungrateful yet look at how Israel is behaving after all the money and political support it has received over more than 6 decades.

You think that's a personal attack? Not a single day goes by that you don't trash Russia, Iran or Syria and call the people murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Egypt to send peacekeeping forces to Syria: report*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/egypt-send-peacekeeping-forces-syria-report/


----------



## Solomon2

Child Jihadists Hunt Down, Execute Bound Prisoners in New ISIS Video
BY BRIDGET JOHNSON DECEMBER 29, 2016 

(ISIS video screenshot)
The Islamic State released a grisly new video today showing child jihadists hunting down bound "apostates" in a live-fire training exercise.

The half-hour-long production, from ISIS headquarters in Raqqa, shows child jihadists -- boys about 9 to 12 years old -- crawling through brush carrying rifles and snipping through a barbed-wire fence toward a training compound with one-story buildings and dummies as targets.

(ISIS video screenshot)
(ISIS video screenshot)
Scenes in the video include the ISIS kids taking Quran classes, training with a variety of exercises, eating cafeteria-style lunches and watching ISIS films. A trainer wakes the kids from their dormitory-style bunks while it's dark outside for more training.

In another part of the video, kids wielding rifles give individual pledges to fight for ISIS; one boy has a cast on his arm.

(ISIS video screenshot)
(ISIS video screenshot)
Kids are then sent on an exercise through an abandoned building with some dummy targets in the rooms and a handful of live targets: prisoners with their hands zip-tied behind their backs, trying to elude the child jihadists in the multi-story, debris-strewn building.

(ISIS video screenshot)
(ISIS video screenshot)
One is labeled as a PKK member. A couple of the men weep after they are cornered, but the kids appear unmoved as the ISIS camera crew films the merciless encounters. The boys wound the prisoners at first in a gruesome game of cat-and-mouse, then finish off the prisoners at point-blank range.

One prisoner cornered on the rooftop throws himself off the edge before being shot to death by a child. The child goes downstairs to the man's body and shoots him several times in the head, anyway.

ISIS has often touted its "cubs" program to train young jihadists. In April, a video featuring all child jihadists showed the kids making threats in French translated into English.

"Beware, we have what we need to defend ourselves/Well-armed soldiers are ready to kill you... Beware, we are ready to fight back/Our swords are sharpened to slice necks," a French-speaking boy sung in the nasheed.

"Beware, men are ready to blow themselves up/Ready to respond to the evil you have brought/Beware, your roads will soon be rigged with mines/By well-trained and determined brothers/Beware, your end is already planned/Our warriors are everywhere, ready to sacrifice themselves."


----------



## 50cent

Solomon2 said:


> Child Jihadists Hunt Down, Execute Bound Prisoners in New ISIS Video
> BY BRIDGET JOHNSON DECEMBER 29, 2016
> 
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> The Islamic State released a grisly new video today showing child jihadists hunting down bound "apostates" in a live-fire training exercise.
> 
> The half-hour-long production, from ISIS headquarters in Raqqa, shows child jihadists -- boys about 9 to 12 years old -- crawling through brush carrying rifles and snipping through a barbed-wire fence toward a training compound with one-story buildings and dummies as targets.
> 
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> Scenes in the video include the ISIS kids taking Quran classes, training with a variety of exercises, eating cafeteria-style lunches and watching ISIS films. A trainer wakes the kids from their dormitory-style bunks while it's dark outside for more training.
> 
> In another part of the video, kids wielding rifles give individual pledges to fight for ISIS; one boy has a cast on his arm.
> 
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> Kids are then sent on an exercise through an abandoned building with some dummy targets in the rooms and a handful of live targets: prisoners with their hands zip-tied behind their backs, trying to elude the child jihadists in the multi-story, debris-strewn building.
> 
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> (ISIS video screenshot)
> One is labeled as a PKK member. A couple of the men weep after they are cornered, but the kids appear unmoved as the ISIS camera crew films the merciless encounters. The boys wound the prisoners at first in a gruesome game of cat-and-mouse, then finish off the prisoners at point-blank range.
> 
> One prisoner cornered on the rooftop throws himself off the edge before being shot to death by a child. The child goes downstairs to the man's body and shoots him several times in the head, anyway.
> 
> ISIS has often touted its "cubs" program to train young jihadists. In April, a video featuring all child jihadists showed the kids making threats in French translated into English.
> 
> "Beware, we have what we need to defend ourselves/Well-armed soldiers are ready to kill you... Beware, we are ready to fight back/Our swords are sharpened to slice necks," a French-speaking boy sung in the nasheed.
> 
> "Beware, men are ready to blow themselves up/Ready to respond to the evil you have brought/Beware, your roads will soon be rigged with mines/By well-trained and determined brothers/Beware, your end is already planned/Our warriors are everywhere, ready to sacrifice themselves."


 and Syrian rebels are.in bed with thease Alqaeda and isis gangster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> No according to your sources, The Washington(compost) which was written in 2010 the war cost over 3 trillion, by now it must be like 50 trillions, gazillion. Moreover, they themselves estimated that cost and have no evidence for their claim.


Price is growing with time. Here my original article:
_
The U.S. war in Iraq has cost $1.7 trillion with an additional $490 billion in benefits owed to war veterans, expenses that could grow to more than $6 trillion over the next four decades counting interest, a study released on Thursday said._

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-war-anniversary-idUSBRE92D0PG20130314

Financing failed Assad regime will also grow with time, thats only the beginning.



> What loans did Bush take to finance the war?


Simple loans. Do u think money grow on trees?



> Really? You don't say? The US debt has been steadily rising for decades, war or no war.


U can see that right before Bush grows was small:











> Montley Fool is a financial publication. The Washington Compost has been busted making fake news and using phantom sources, in which they were humiliated recently by publishing some 200 news outlets that were supposedly working for the Russians and or "fake news". Moreover, their estimate of the war cost has no grounds, some liberal moron wrote the article and guessed the figures.


Washington Post is one of the most respected newspapers in the world. Montley Fool I dont think anyone knows what is that.



> What personal attacks? I called you ignorant, which is not a personal attack, I was merely highlighting the fact that you are uninformed. Other then that I told you to go cry about the UN fiasco since every Israeli is crying about it and as I recalled you were calling other countries ungrateful yet look at how Israel is behaving after all the money and political support it has received over more than 6 decades.
> 
> You think that's a personal attack? Not a single day goes by that you don't trash Russia, Iran or Syria and call the people murderers.


Calling me names and speculating about my motivations is personal attacks. You are not my wife u dont have a clue about my motivations. 

You insulted me about ur aircraft carrier and I was turned 200% right.


----------



## Solomon2

galaxy_surfer said:


> and Syrian rebels are.in bed with thease Alqaeda and isis gangster


I think you are painting with too broad a brush here.



500 said:


> Washington Post is one of the most respected newspapers in the world. Montley Fool I dont think anyone knows what is that.


W. Post is respected: liberal, but allows conservative views to be aired and not nearly as sickly biased as the NY Times. Motley Fool is known mostly for their analyses of financial investments, especially stocks; they don't have a bad record on that score.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Solomon2 said:


> I think you are painting with too broad a brush here.


no he's not, virtually all of the so called opposition has been taken over by sallafist radicals no different from ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814856281794236418
Aleppo didn't want to join the 'devolution', so backward terrorists tried to impose it on Aleppo residents. Now that there is no filth in Aleppo anymore, the city may breath again, after 4 years of seeing death and destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814856281794236418
> Aleppo didn't want to join the 'devolution', so backward terrorists tried to impose it on Aleppo residents. Now that there is no filth in Aleppo anymore, the city may breath again, after 4 years of seeing death and destruction.






















All these people were slaughtered and expelled by Khamenai thugs.

How long Khamenai thugs will occupy Aleppo? - Not too long.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> All these people were slaughtered and expelled by Khamenai thugs.
> 
> How long Khamenai thugs will occupy Aleppo? - Not too long.



How many were they overall? 5000? 10,000? Nearly 3 million people lived in Aleppo before terrorists entered the city.

To me and many others here, the confessions of this 'FSA' general are much more valuable than your words. So relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> How many were they overall? 5000? 10,000? Nearly 3 million people lived in Aleppo before terrorists entered the city.
> 
> To me and many others here, the confessions of this 'FSA' general are much more valuable than your words. So relax.


Much more than fought for Assad. You should also remember, that protesting Assad requires basketball size balls of steel. Its one of the most cruel and sadistic regimes that ever existed.

Dont worry, I am very relaxed, I am just curious how many billions are u going to throw in Assad before he loses Aleppo completely.


----------



## ResurgentIran

500 said:


> Dont worry, I am very relaxed, I am just curious how many billions are u going to throw in Assad before he loses Aleppo completely.



Shit in one hand, wish in the other. See which fills up first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Much more than fought for Assad. You should also remember, that protesting Assad requires basketball size balls of steel. Its one of the most cruel and sadistic regimes that ever existed.
> 
> Dont worry, I am very relaxed, I am just curious how many billions are u going to throw in Assad before he loses Aleppo completely.



No need to worry about us, and Aleppo won't be lost, not until another 10,000 terrorists are killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> No need to worry about us, and Aleppo won't be lost, not until another 10,000 terrorists are killed.


You already killed over million Syrians which u call "terrorists" and expelled over 11 million. Still you barely control third of Syria. Every month of inbred Assad costs u about billion dollars.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> You already killed over million Syrians which u call "terrorists" and expelled over 11 million. Still you barely control third of Syria. Every month of inbred Assad costs u about billion dollars.


if I was a isreali I would never use word refugees human right considering millions of innocent palestinans made refugees in their own country by Isrealis forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You already killed over million Syrians which u call "terrorists" and expelled over 11 million. Still you barely control third of Syria. Every month of inbred Assad costs u about billion dollars.



You are wrong, we didn't kill a million Syrians, we killed 20 million, get your numbers right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> You are wrong, we didn't kill a million Syrians, we killed 20 million, get your numbers right.


Demographic loss of Syria as result of "Assad or Syria will burn" policies is about 1.3 mln. U think its funny, keep laughing.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Demographic loss of Syria as result of "Assad or Syria will burn" policies is about 1.3 mln. U think its funny, keep laughing.









This is pure classic comedy coming from an Israeli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


>


U still find a genocide amusing.



> This is pure classic comedy coming from an Israeli.


Last time Palestinians had demographic loss was during the WW1.


----------



## 925boy

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The Russian military intervention in Syria has definitely negatively affected the Russian economy. Let's not pretend that this wasn't the case. The same goes for Saudi Arabia's intervention in Yemen and Turkey's recent intervention in Syria.


Syrian war hasn't affected Russia as Much because Russia planned and budgeted well. I could even argue that Russia is making its money back by increasing demand for Russian weapons due to their stellar performance.

US sanctions on Russia and oil price drop r main factors hurting Russia's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814973795446312960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Rumors of Egypt planning to send peacekeeping forces to Syria is very interesting. This could be a huge game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815156620292460544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815165067830448128


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815210850239840256


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815201391643947009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815194675430756352


----------



## 925boy

Madali said:


> Rumors of Egypt planning to send peacekeeping forces to Syria is very interesting. This could be a huge game changer.


Egypt knows these terrorists won't benefit Syria or the region in the long run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BEIRUT, LEBANON (2:15 P.M.) - Egypt will send peacekeeping forces to Syria in the coming days, as they attempt to administer the nationwide ceasefire among their Russian, Iranian, and Turkish diplomatic partners.

Egypt will partake in this diplomatic mission to freeze the bloodshed that is obstructing peace talks in Syria, Al-Arabiya reported on Friday.

In November, the Egyptian Army sent a group of officers to Syria, marking the first time in several years that any Egyptian military personnel have made this journey.

Despite breaking ties with Syria under the now deposed president, Mohammad Morsi, the Egyptian government has actively worked to restore ties with Damascus and end the conflict plaguing the country.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/egypt-send-peacekeeping-forces-syria-report/

This will free up small number of the syrian army.

Russians vs ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815250262566780928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815325803579928576


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

When Iraqi army loses its mind things go wrong for alqaeda and isis terroist I wish thease guys take over Syria . SAA is too kind for thease animals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> SAA is too kind for thease animals


So called SAA (Khamenai thugs) is million times worse. 11 million refugees are result of their attacks.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So called SAA (Khamenai thugs) is million times worse. 11 million refugees are result of their attacks.


 The only thug army I can name is Israeli army.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815508511115399169


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> So called SAA (Khamenai thugs) is million times worse. 11 million refugees are result of their attacks.



Cry

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian Army modified T-72 tanks hold a position during Syrian forces' assault to capture the rebel-held village of Hawsh Nasri, which is located near the rebel-held town of Douma on the eastern outskirts of the capital Damascus





https://sputniknews.com/russia/201701011049181499-russia-tanks-syria/

In 2016 Russia’s UralVagonZavod Corporation doubled its exports of tanks and armored vehicles, Rossiiskaya Gazeta wrote citing the company’s press service. 

UralVagonZavod, based in Nizhny Tagil, owes some of these skyrocketing sales to the successful performance of its tanks in Syria.

Meanwhile, the corporation offers ever more advanced weapons, including the T-72BZ, which is a radically modernized version of the T-72 workhorse tank. The T-72BZ boasts a more powerful engine and a state-of-the-art fire control system.

********

https://sputniknews.com/russia/201701011049183594-russia-truck-kudos/

Russia’s legendary GAZ-3308 Sadko truck is winning enthusiastic thumbs-up in Syria with its maintenance-friendly design and great off-road performance.

Used to move around soldiers, weapons and ammunition, the Sadko truck is now being used as a platform for a 57 mm gun and for the rocket-powered mine-clearing system UR-83P. 

Photographs of a Sadko truck with a Vulkan multiple rocket launcher mounted on its chassis recently appeared online.







PHOTO: #SAA 4th Armoured Division "Shams" MRLS on BMP-1 & Volcano MRLS.

The Vulkan was developed by Syrian engineers and uses ordnance from other systems, including 122 mm shells fired by Grad multiple rocket launchers. 

The Vulkan system, which has a comparatively short effective range of fire, is predominantly used against visible targets, above all terrorist positions. It can also be mounted on a BMP-1 and other types of armored vehicles. The GAZ-3308 Sadko is a 2.5-ton, four-wheel-drive truck developed on the basis of its predecessor – the GAZ-66. It is an excellent off-road vehicle capable of moving fast on rugged terrain – a quality that makes it especially dear to the Syrian military.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-blast-idUSKBN14K0NC
Sat Dec 31, 2016 | 7:42pm EST
Two suicide bombers detonated their explosives, killing at least two security officers in the Syrian coastal city of Tartous, Syrian state television reported after midnight on Sunday.

It said the officers were part of a security patrol that stopped the bombers, who then blew themselves up. Others were injured in the blasts, including civilians, state TV said. It gave no further details.

British-based monitoring group the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said there had been explosions from suicide bombers in Tartous and that at least two people were killed.

Tartous has not been targeted for several months, and has largely escaped the violence that has engulfed other areas of the country.

The city is part of President Bashar al-Assad's coastal heartland.

The incident took place as a fragile Russian and Turkish-backed ceasefire, welcomed by the United Nations, entered its third day with ongoing violations including clashes and air raids.

A series of bombings in May killed scores of people in Tartous and another city on the Mediterranean coast near government-controlled territory that hosts Russian military bases.

Russia supports Assad in the nearly six-year conflict, which has killed more than 300,000 people and made more than 11 million homeless.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> So called SAA (Khamenai thugs) is million times worse. 11 million refugees are result of their attacks.






Syrian army should sit back and let all alqaeda animals slaughter Syrian that's what pig like u want +++++ ur opinion doesn't matter u r just in love with all Isis and Alqaeda gangsters and do all kind of dirty work to satisfy make horny gangster happy them u don't even live in Syria

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809515075258241024. She is Syrian if Syrian army don't intervend she would be starved to death savinv her life is more important than her home house can be rebuilt anytime









poor innocent rebels never possed any artillery any barrel bombs which destroyed any property

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

galaxy_surfer said:


>


wtf 

what's going on here, the Iraqis caught an isis animal ?


----------



## 50cent

CBU-105 said:


> wtf
> 
> what's going on here, the Iraqis caught an isis animal ?


. Ab is janwar ki gand mein danda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

galaxy_surfer said:


> . Ab is janwar ki gand mein danda



Array aab baat karro Geneva conventions ki aur Jab hamari taraf ki soldiers hote hain tou open violations of all International conventions.


----------



## CBU-105

Hindustani78 said:


> Array aab baat karro Geneva conventions ki aur Jab hamari taraf ki soldiers hote hain tou open violations of all International conventions.


geneva convention gaya tel laaney, these isis and fsa must be hunted down like rats, catch them, humiliate them, and torture them to death.


----------



## 50cent

CBU-105 said:


> geneva convention gaya tel laaney, these isis and fsa must be hunted down like rats, catch them, humiliate them, and torture them to death.


Sehi.baat ha ab in kuttaon ki abadi khatam karne ha .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

galaxy_surfer said:


> Sehi.baat ha ab in kuttaon ki abadi khatam karne ha .


indeed, and lets also keep this thread free from Indo-Pak bickering, plenty of other threads for that here. 

@Hindustani78

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> Array aab baat karro Geneva conventions ki aur Jab hamari taraf ki soldiers hote hain tou open violations of all International conventions.


Bhai pagal.kuttay or jungli janwarron ka liya human rights nehi hotay sirf ik goli hotte ha


----------



## Hindustani78

CBU-105 said:


> geneva convention gaya tel laaney, these isis and fsa must be hunted down like rats, catch them, humiliate them, and torture them to death.



This war is going on for different reasons which is mainly linked to oil and military bases.



galaxy_surfer said:


> Bhai pagal.kuttay kabhi.bhe kat saktay haan bhorsay kaisay kar saktay haan.pagal kutay sa baat nehi kee jati sirf goli mare jate haaa




Republic of India main pagal kutay jo hotay hain , unko injection dekar halak kiya jata hain .



CBU-105 said:


> indeed, and lets also keep this thread free from Indo-Pak bickering, plenty of other threads for that here.
> 
> @Hindustani78




We cant deny the bigger involvement of many nations in Syria but here Republic of India is trying its best to secure its borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

Hindustani78 said:


> This war is going on for different reasons which is mainly linked to oil and military bases.


sure, but there are still ISIS and FSA rats fighting in it, and they must be destroyed.

Trump, Tillerson and Putin will hopefully make a deal to end the madness.



Hindustani78 said:


> We cant deny the bigger involvement of many nations in Syria but here Republic of India is trying its best to secure its borders.


this isn't the thread to discuss that.


----------



## Hindustani78

CBU-105 said:


> sure, but there are still ISIS and FSA rats fighting in it, and they must be destroyed.
> 
> Trump, Tillerson and Putin will hopefully make a deal to end the madness.
> 
> 
> this isn't the thread to discuss that.



This war in Syria and Iraq is there because of Oil and Military bases . Baath party has been decimated because of its policies in the region. Scud missiles falling in Saudi Arabia was not any small event.


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> This war is going on for different reasons which is mainly linked to oil and military bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republic of India main pagal kutay jo hotay hain , unko injection dekar halak kiya jata hain .





Hindustani78 said:


> This war is going on for different reasons which is mainly linked to oil and military bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republic of India main pagal kutay jo hotay hain , unko injection dekar halak kiya jata hain .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant deny the bigger involvement of many nations in Syria but here Republic of India is trying its best to secure i





Hindustani78 said:


> This war is going on for different reasons which is mainly linked to oil and military bases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republic of India main pagal kutay jo hotay hain , unko injection dekar halak kiya jata hain .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant deny the bigger involvement of many nations in Syria but here Republic of India is trying its best to secure its borders.






in.janwarron ko bhe gand per injection laga kar halak karna.chaiya ha koi human rkghts nehi . Baki members kethay haan yeah moderate rebels haan magar mujache samaj nehi atee yeah kis tarah ka moderate haan


----------



## CBU-105

Hindustani78 said:


> This war in Syria and Iraq is there because of Oil and Military bases . Baath party has been decimated because of its policies in the region. Scud missiles falling in Saudi Arabia was not any small event.


What the hell are you on about, what does the Yemen thing have to do with this ? 

and whatever the reasons for the war, it's brought out the worst humanity has to offer (fsa and isis), and these rats must be killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

galaxy_surfer said:


> in.janwarron ko bhe gand per injection laga kar halak karna.chaiya ha koi human rkghts nehi . Baki members kethay haan yeah moderate rebels haan magar mujache samaj nehi atee yeah kis tarah ka moderate haan



Baath party is at all out war in the region .



CBU-105 said:


> What the hell are you on about, what does the Yemen thing have to do with this ?
> 
> and whatever the reasons for the war, it's brought out the worst humanity has to offer (fsa and isis), and these rats must be killed.




This is not regional war but global war involving blocks but Indian citizens have suffered in Yemen.


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> Baath party is at all out war in the region .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not regional war but global war involving blocks but Indian citizens have suffered in Yemen.


Bhai baath party to historry ha . Ab syria ki lariye JANWAR VS INSAN SAA ki ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

galaxy_surfer said:


> Bhai baath party to historry ha . Ab syria ki lariye JANWAR VS INSAN SAA ki ha



Baath party is not history , we should understand the reality on ground.


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> Baath party is not history , we should understand the reality on ground.


Ab yeah lariye secular vs janwarron isis fsa ki ha.saddam uncle ki party baath sirf iraqi sehar tiqrit mein haa wahan un kay supportera haan


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815920316249686016


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816002526226960384


----------



## Hindustani78

*Regime's ceasefire violations continue in Syria*
03.01.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, January 02, 2017
Rebel fighters walk inside a trench on the forth day of the truce, on al-Rayhan village front near the rebel held besieged city of Douma, in the eastern Damascus suburb of Ghouta, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Monday, January 02, 2017
> Rebel fighters walk inside a trench on the forth day of the truce, on al-Rayhan village front near the rebel held besieged city of Douma, in the eastern Damascus suburb of Ghouta, Syria. REUTERS/Bassam Khabieh


Theasr bastarxd cant see digest peaceful life in damascus .NOW THEY want to destroy damascus in name of demmocracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

@beast89 @galaxy_surfer @CBU-105 

A good summary

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bsruzm

"A key advisor to Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei said Tuesday that fighters from Lebanon’s Shia Hezbollah group would not leave Syria despite a ceasefire deal brokered last week by Turkey and Russia.

"The claim that Hezbollah would leave Syria after the ceasefire is mere propaganda by the enemy," Ali Akbar Velayati said at a press briefing in Tehran after meeting Iraqi Vice President Nuri al-Maliki, according to Iran’s ISNA news agency."






*Hezbollah to stay in Syria: Advisor to Iran’s Khamenei*


Former leader of Hezbollah, Subhi al-Tufayli praises Turkey's Operation Euphrates Shield, accuses Iran of serving Crusaders in region, calls Hezbollah as Shiite version of Daesh (ISIS):






Eski Hizbullah yöneticisinden İran'a sert sözler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

The zionist enemy wants Hezbollah to leave Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

This undated handout photo released by the Russian Defense Ministry claims to show Russian Military engineers driving in their APCs to operate in Aleppo, Syria. AP/PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Fierce clashes are being reported in the outskirts of al-Bab.

Fighting has recommenced between the Turkish army and ISIS.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Two Turkish soldiers killed by ISIS near al-Bab:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816748888480776192


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/hezbollah-bars-russian-officers-from-damascus-suburb/720808

Hezbollah militiamen on Wednesday blocked a Russian military delegation from entering the besieged Wadi Bardi area in the countryside of Damascus, according to local sources.

The sources, preferring anonymity for security reasons, said residents of the area had invited the delegation -- consisting of four Russian military officers -- to oversee implementation of a ceasefire agreement that went into effect last week.

The delegation, however, was stopped from entering the area by Hezbollah militiamen before being forced to return to Damascus, the sources alleged.

In a related development the same day, Syrian regime aircraft reportedly dropped a number of improvised "barrel bombs" on Wadi Bardi.

Since Dec. 23, at least 30 civilians have been killed in attacks by the Syrian regime and allied militias in the Wadi Bardi area.

According to local sources, the Syrian regime and its allies have violated the ceasefire numerous times in Wadi Bardi.

Brokered by Turkey and Russia, the ceasefire agreement went into effect almost one week ago.

Reporting by Halit Suleyman; Writing by Ali H. M.Abo Rezeg

**************
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/one-turkish-soldier-martyred-in-n-syria-operations/720414
A Turkish soldier was martyred and three others were "slightly" injured during the operations in northern Syria as part of the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield, according to a Turkish military source on Wednesday.

The source, who spoke on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media, said the Turkish Army had hit northern Syrian cities of Bzagah Kabr al-Mukri, Suflaniyah and Zammar killing 14 Daesh terrorists in the last 24 hours.

12 Daesh targets including a weapons depot, terrorist group headquarters and shelters had also been hit in simultaneous air-and-ground operations.

The Turkish Army is supporting Free Syrian Army fighters liberate Al-Bab, a strategic city for Daesh.

The Turkey-led Operation Euphrates Shield, which began in late August, aims to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terrorist threat along Turkey’s border using Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.






Turkey and Russia, as the guarantors of a ceasefire deal between the Syrian regime and opposition groups, will establish checkpoints in Syria in order to monitor the truce and possible violations.

The Hürriyet Daily News has obtained the ceasefire document, which provides details of a mechanism for monitoring the ceasefire and a schedule for the planned peace negotiations.

In order to record violations to the ceasefire, “the guarantors will establish checkpoints in residential areas in the vicinity of the actual line of contact among the parties in order to guarantee compliance with the ceasefire by the parties,” read the agreement dated on Dec. 29. 

A Turkish official also confirmed to the Daily News that Turkish and Russian officials will be located in different regions of Syria for truce monitoring activities.

Turkey and Russia will establish joint monitoring centers to closely follow the implementation of a ceasefire between the Syrian regime and the opposition groups, another Turkish official earlier told the Daily News, adding that the former will use its Eskişehir Main Air Base and the latter its Hmeimim Air Base in Syria to this end.


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817055379024711685

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CBU-105

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817055379024711685


interesting, and did the rebel brother surrender or what ? 

wtf is going on there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

soo, can someone explain what is happening with those brothers ? what's the story, did the rebel surrender ? doesn't look like it with him holding his rifle as he hugs the army guy, army guy defected to rebels ? 

@Serpentine @500 @galaxy_surfer @Chinese-Dragon @Irfan Baloch ?


----------



## 50cent

CBU-105 said:


> soo, can someone explain what is happening with those brothers ? what's the story, did the rebel surrender ? doesn't look like it with him holding his rifle as he hugs the army guy, army guy defected to rebels ?
> 
> @Serpentine @500 @galaxy_surfer @Chinese-Dragon @Irfan Baloch ?


 First murder loot do all types of.crimes.Under the name of democracy then take amnesty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

galaxy_surfer said:


> First murder loot do all types of.crimes.Under the name of democracy then take amnesty


no, if they're Syrian citizens and have had a change of heart, why not give them a chance ? 

great magnanimous move by Bashar, hope guys like this can get back to regular life and help rebuild the country, hope more realize that their saudi masters are pure evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

CBU-105 said:


> soo, can someone explain what is happening with those brothers ? what's the story, did the rebel surrender ? doesn't look like it with him holding his rifle as he hugs the army guy, army guy defected to rebels ?



There was a reconciliation deal in three small villages in the area, rebels gave up fighting and accepted to let SAA enter areas, that's how they met.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

CBU-105 said:


> no, if they're Syrian citizens and have had a change of heart, why not give them a chance ?
> 
> great magnanimous move by Bashar, hope guys like this can get back to regular life and help rebuild the country, hope more realize that their saudi masters are pure evil.


Lol they only surrender when they are sure there is no chance of escape death is hanging above them . And it's better to live then to die . Why would they leave the criminal gangster lifestyle for free just like aleepo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...eh-state-tv/story-ASbCkY3b87ylWw3q6RIU3N.html






At least nine people were killed in a car blast on Thursday in the centre of the Syrian town of Jableh in the coastal Mediterranean province of Latakia where two Russian bases are located, state television said.

State media said scores of cars were on fire and shops were also damaged by the blast in a bustling commercial part of the town that lies in President Bashar al Assad’s minority Alawite sect’s heartland.

Senior medical officer Ghassan Findi told state television the death toll was expected to rise with rescue operations still continuing and scores of injured still being rushed to nearby hospitals.


State television showed footage of mangled cars and shutters of shops damaged and blown apart as rescue workers cleared the debris amid a heavy security presence in the bustling commercial area near a popular vegetable market and a garage depot.

At least 150 people were killed and 200 wounded in May when bombs hit the town and the port city of Tartous on the Mediterranean coast that hosts Russian military bases.

**********************

11:50
UNIFIED AIR DEFENSE SYSTEM CREATED IN SYRIA BASED ON MODERN S-300 AND S-400 MISSILE SYSTEMS TO ENSURE RELIABLE PROTECTION FOR ASSETS ON LAND AND AT SEA - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY





14:48 06.01.2017(updated 14:52 06.01.2017) Get short URL

24281341 The Russian task force in Syria has created a unified air defense network using advanced S-300 and S-400 "Triumf" surface-to-air missile systems, which can reliably defend the nation against aerial attacks both on land and at sea, commander of the Russian military group in the country Col. Gen. Andrei Kartapolov said on Friday.

"A unified air defense system that provides reliable protection both on land and at sea has been created jointly with Russian troops in Syria's air defense forces using modern S-300 and S-400 systems," he said.

The commander added that close interoperability was established between the system set up by the Russian Aerospace Forces and the country's own Bastion coastal defense systems. Russia deployed S-400 missile systems at its airbase in Syria in 2015 following the downing of a Russian Su-24 Fencer by a Turkish F-16 fighter on November 24.

In October 2016, the Russian Defense Ministry said a battery of S-300 air defense systems had been delivered to Syria to protect a naval facility in the port of Tartus as well as protect Russian warships deployed off the Syrian coast.

Addressing the activity of the Russian naval group in Syria, the commander noted that all kinds of defense and joint-force team play were mastered during the use of planes from both the aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov and Hmeymim Airbase in Latakia.

Earlier in the day, the General Staff announced the start of the reduction of the Russian group in Syria. The Admiral Kuznetsov is to depart for Russia later on Friday.

Kartapolov declared that the naval group of the Northern Fleet had accomplished its combat tasks, having destroyed 1,252 terrorist targets in Syria over two months. Russia has been conducting a military operation against terrorists in Syria since September 30, 2015, at the request of President Bashar Assad.






http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-soldier-wounded-in-syria-succumbs-to-wounds/721810

A Turkish soldier being treated for injuries sustained during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria succumbed to his wounds Friday, a security source said.

Sergeant Selcuk Erdogan, 33, had been undergoing treatment at Gaziantep Dr. Ersin Aslan Training and Research Hospital after being wounded in Al-Bab on Dec. 21, the source said on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media.

Sukru Erdogan, Selcuk's father, responded to journalists' questions in front of the hospital. "I want our state and nation to be everlasting."

"If we are going to be a martyr for this cause, [yes] we will," he said.

Sukru Erdogan added that he was a retired soldier, and said this prayer: "May Allah accept my son's and others' martyrdom."

The operation, in which the Free Syrian Army (FSA) is backed by Turkish artillery, tanks, air power and special forces, is currently focused on taking the town of Al-Bab from Daesh - a battle that has seen the FSA and Turkish military also come into conflict with the PKK/PYD terrorist organization.

More than 1,300 Daesh terrorists have been killed since Turkey launched its military campaign in northern Syria.

The military said 1,362 had been killed since Operation Euphrates Shield was launched on Aug. 24, with a further 168 wounded and six taken prisoner.


----------



## 500

Hezbollah thugs destroy Wadi al Barada to the ground:






Thats cease fire Khamenai style. Bloodthirsty degenerates.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817581056907825152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816989427654426624


----------



## 500

Despite slaughtering over million Syrians and expelling over 11 million, Khamenai thugs barely control 1/3 of Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817434292875907072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CBU-105

American journalist who traveled to Syria shares her insight, Syria talk starts around the 32:00 mark if you want to skip the US elections bit:


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Despite slaughtering over million Syrians and expelling over 11 million, Khamenai thugs barely control 1/3 of Syria:


Cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

+++++
*Video: two Syrian L-39s targeted by ATGM in Deir-ez Zor*

January 7, 2017 Defense Watch





ISIS has released a video of targeting two Syrian Air Force L-39 light attack aircraft parked in hardened shelters in besieged Deir-ez Zor airbase.
++++
http://defense-watch.com/2017/01/07/video-two-syrian-l-39s-targeted-atgm-deir-ez-zor/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/syri...ting-near-damascus-despite-truce_1965187.html
Beirut: At least nine people, among them seven government soldiers, were killed in fighting near the Syrian capital Damascus overnight, despite a fragile nationwide truce, a monitor said on Saturday.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said fighting was continuing on Saturday in Wadi Barada, a rebel-held district northwest of Damascus that is home to the capital`s main water source.

The Britain-based monitor said the overnight fighting had killed at least seven Syrian soldiers and wounded around 20 others, some of whom were in serious condition.
Two civilians were also killed in the violence, the group said.

Water supplies from Wadi Barada have been cut since December 22.

The regime and the rebels have traded accusations of responsibility, with the government saying the rebels deliberately targeted water infrastructure and the opposition saying army strikes hit pumping facilities.

Fighting has continued in the area despite the start on December 30 of a nationwide truce brokered by regime ally Russia and opposition backer Turkey.
The ceasefire, accepted by both the government and key rebel groups, has brought quiet to large parts of Syria, but the violence has continued in Wadi Barada.

There have been discussions about the possibility of an agreement to end the fighting, with experts able to enter the area to fix the damaged water infrastructure.

But so far no deal has been reached, and the UN warned earlier this week that 5.5 million people were now affected by water shortages in the capital and its suburbs.

More than 310,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began with anti-government protests in March 2011. Over half the country`s population has been displaced.


First Published: Saturday, January 7, 2017 - 13:46

************





Beirut: A large explosion in the busy centre of a rebel-held town near Syria's border with Turkey killed around 20 people and wounded dozens on Saturday, a monitor, local resident, and opposition groups said.


The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said at least 19 people, mostly civilians, were killed in the blast in front of a courthouse in the northern Syrian town of Azaz.

Dozens more had severe injuries, said the Observatory, which monitors the violence in the country.

Azaz is a major stronghold of the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA), an alliance of moderate rebel groups whose fighters have, with Turkish military support, pushed Islamic State militants out of the border area.

The explosion occurred near a government building in the town and was heard across the border in the Turkish town of Kilis, Turkey`s privately-owned Dogan news agency.

It said preparations were being made to receive casualties in Kilis hospital.

In unsourced comments, it said a car bomb planted by Islamic State was responsible.

In a round-up of its military operations over the last 24 hours in support of rebels in northern Syria, the Turkish military said on Saturday that 21 Islamic State militants had been killed in clashes.

Turkish warplanes destroyed buildings and vehicles in air strikes on 12 Islamic State targets, it said.


First Published: Saturday, January 7, 2017 - 18:52

*************






At least six of the victims were soldiers, the SOHR director said.

The blast caused considerable damage to the surrounding infrastructure.

Azaz is situated in the swathe of northern Syria recently captured from the Islamic State terror group by Turkish-backed legions of the Free Syrian Army rebel group.




''''

Beirut: A massive tanker truck bomb ripped through a market by a courthouse in the rebel-held Syrian town of Azaz today, killing 48 people and wounding dozens near the Turkish border.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/5-terrorists-detained-on-turkey-syria-border/722352
Security forces detained five terrorists who attempted to cross into Turkey from the PKK/PYD-controlled areas in northeastern Syria, according to a gendarme source.

The terrorists were trying to illegally cross into Turkey from the northern Syrian town of Ras al-Ayn in Hasakah province, controlled by the PKK terror group’s Syrian offshoot, the source said on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media.

Two of the terrorists had taken suicide bombing training at PKK/PYD camps and planned to carry out attacks in Turkey, the source added.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU -- resumed its decades-old armed campaign in July 2015.

Over 1,100 people, including over 800 security personnel and over 300 civilians, have lost their lives in PKK attacks since then. More than 4,000 security personnel and over 2,000 civilians have also been injured.

*******************
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/on...-bab.aspx?pageID=238&nID=108262&NewsCatID=352
One Turkish soldier has been killed in clashes with the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Syria's al-Bab as part of Turkey's ongoing Euphrates Shield Operation, while 37 ISIL militants were killed in Turkish airstrikes, the Turkish military said in a statement on Jan. 7. 

The killed soldier was a sergeant and was part of the Turkish forces to capture al-Bab from ISIL, along with Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA). 

The sergeant died in an ISIL attack on Jan. 7, the statement said.

It added that Turkish jets killed 37 ISIL militants, including three high-level managers, in airstrikes that struck 35 targets. 

Turkey launched its Euphrates Shield operation on Aug. 24, 2016, in order to clear its border of terrorist organizations, which includes ISIL, along with Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces. 

The sergeant's death came one day after another Turkish soldier, who had been previous wounded in northern Syria as part of the ongoing campaign, succumbed to his injuries. 

January/07/2017






Two suicide bombers along with three other members of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK) were caught while trying to illegally cross the border from Syria to Turkey, Doğan News Agency reported on Jan. 7.

Turkish gendarmerie forces caught five people, who were trying to illegally enter into Turkey's southern province of Şanlıurfa's Ceylanpınar district from Syria's Rasulayn town, on Jan. 7.


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> Cry


I repeat: they are slaughtering your Muslim brothers, not Jews.

Cease fire Khamenai style:





Drop unguided bombs like crazy. Then they also blame rebels for bombing themselves.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> I repeat: they are slaughtering your Muslim brothers, not Jews.
> 
> Cease fire Khamenai style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop unguided bombs like crazy. Then they also blame rebels for bombing themselves.


Cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> I repeat: they are slaughtering your Muslim brothers, not Jews.
> 
> Cease fire Khamenai style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop unguided bombs like crazy. Then they also blame rebels for bombing themselves.


You filthy Jews and wahabi terrorists are two sides of the same coin. You have always been trouble makers and thugs in histroy. You even killed your own prophets. [72 prophets in one day] You beside pagans are heavily cursed in Quran and you are also cursed in several hadiths from prophet Muhammad (Sa). Prophet said pagans could not gray my hair but jews could.

You jews are the ones who killed prophet Muhammad's (Sa) fellows the most in numbers during the wars against prophet Muhammad, however Muslims beated you in numerous battles.

You systematically make insulting movies and video games against Islam and our holy prophet Muhammad (Sa), but you little jew and your countrymen should know Iranians, Lebanese, Syrians and Yemenis will come for you.






We will make prophet Muhammad (Sa) glad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/68-killed-in-battles-near-yemens-strategic-strait_1965559.html
AFP | Last Updated: Sunday, January 8, 2017 - 20:47
Aden: At least 68 fighters have been killed in two days of fierce battles between Yemeni forces and Shiite Huthi rebels near the strategic Bab al-Mandab strait, military officials said Sunday.

Government forces launched on Saturday an assault to recapture the coastal Dhubab district, just 30 kilometres (20 miles) north of Bab al-Mandab which links the Red Sea and the Indian Ocean.

Since then at least 55 Huthis have been killed in fighting and 72 others wounded, military and medical sources said.

Clashes since Saturday have also killed 13 loyalists forces, including an army general, Brigadier-General Abdul Aziz al-Majidi, a loyalist commander, told AFP.

Landmines planted by the rebels have slowed down the advance of government forces, military officials said.

The government and its allies in a Saudi-led coalition recaptured Bab al-Mandab strait in October 2015, pushing the Iran-backed rebels further north.

But the rebels still control nearly all of Yemen`s Red Sea coast to the north, posing what the coalition says is a threat to international shipping.

In September and October, two US warships and a United Arab Emirates vessel contracted to the coalition were targeted by missile fire from rebel-held territory.

Pro-government troops seized Dhubab in early October 2015, but the rebels managed to recapture the area in February.

The Yemeni conflict has killed more than 7,000 people since the coalition`s military intervention began in March 2015, according to the United Nations.


First Published: Sunday, January 8, 2017 - 20:47


----------



## Madali

500 said:


> Despite slaughtering over million Syrians and expelling over 11 million, Khamenai thugs barely control 1/3 of Syria:



Slow news week, eh, buddy?

I mean, you know it, and I know it, and I know you know it, that it's not about the quantity of KMs you control, but the quality of KMs you control. 

Its 2017, can we not have a more honest conversations this time around? I promise to do my best in being as objective as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Madali said:


> Slow news week, eh, buddy?
> 
> I mean, you know it, and I know it, and I know you know it, that it's not about the quantity of KMs you control, but the quality of KMs you control.
> 
> Its 2017, can we not have a more honest conversations this time around? I promise to do my best in being as objective as possible.


Quality of Assad territories is very poor: destroyed ruins with millions of disloyal population that hate him. Without *foreign* militias he would not be able to hold even half of it. All resources are gone. He needs at least half billion each month merely to keep his agony.



Asghar1234 said:


> You filthy Jews and wahabi terrorists are two sides of the same coin. You have always been trouble makers and thugs in histroy. You even killed your own prophets. [72 prophets in one day] You beside pagans are heavily cursed in Quran and you are also cursed in several hadiths from prophet Muhammad (Sa). Prophet said pagans could not gray my hair but jews could.
> 
> You jews are the ones who killed prophet Muhammad's (Sa) fellows the most in numbers during the wars against prophet Muhammad, however Muslims beated you in numerous battles.
> 
> You systematically make insulting movies and video games against Islam and our holy prophet Muhammad (Sa), but you little jew and your countrymen should know Iranians, Lebanese, Syrians and Yemenis will come for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will make prophet Muhammad (Sa) glad.


Typical Khamenai degenerate propagandist. Slaughters over 1 million Muslims in name of corrupt atheist dictator and then claims he is a protector of Islam.

Assad "high quality" territories in a nutshell:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Quality of Assad territories is very poor: destroyed ruins with millions of disloyal population that hate him. Without *foreign* militias he would not be able to hold even half of it. All resources are gone. He needs at least half billion each month merely to keep his agony.
> 
> 
> Typical Khamenai degenerate propagandist. Slaughters over 1 million Muslims in name of corrupt atheist dictator and then claims he is a protector of Islam.
> 
> Assad "high quality" territories in a nutshell:
> 
> View attachment 367021


cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> cry.


Dont cry. One day when ur country stops funding terrorists around the globe maybe it can build its economy and u will return home.


----------



## Asghar1234

^^^

Liar, don't put wrong statistics.






http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=67

Iran is a 80 million country and I$rahell is 8, Iran's population is 10 times of I$rahell. Iran's GDP per captia (12,800$) is very close to Turkey and Russia which is very very decent despite 40 years sanctions.

Meanwhile some Islamic countries like Afghanistan (1100$), Pakistan (3100$) and Indonesia (5200$) are at bottom of the list among the last countries:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Asghar1234 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Liar, don't put wrong statistics.
> 
> View attachment 367147
> 
> 
> http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=67
> 
> Iran is a 80 million country and I$rahell is 8, Iran's population is 10 times of I$rahell. Iran's GDP per captia (12,800$) is very close to Turkey and Russia which is very decent despite 40 years sanctions.


Thats PPP, I am talking about real dollars.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Dont cry. One day when ur country stops funding terrorists around the globe maybe it can build its economy and u will return home.
> 
> View attachment 367134


cry.

ps:
My country is Germany. One day when your country stops paying for useless hasbara propaganda around the globe, then maybe it can have an economy like we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> cry.


Whats ur obsession with crying? U spent billions of dollars on degenerate terrorists and inbred Assad without achieving anything. Your country sinks into drugs, unemployment and turns into desert. You migrated to Germany, but thats not a reason to cry all the time.



> ps:
> My country is Germany. One day when your country stops paying for useless hasbara propaganda around the globe, then maybe it can have an economy like we have.


I could migrate in Germany like u with ease. But I dont want it. We have fine economy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> Whats ur obsession with crying? U spent billions of dollars on degenerate terrorists and inbred Assad without achieving anything. Your country sinks into drugs, unemployment and turns into desert. You migrated to Germany, but thats not a reason to cry all the time.
> 
> 
> I could migrate in Germany like u with ease. But I dont want it. We have fine economy here.


Lol Hashoah little monstered jew !!!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=The_Holocaust



> unemployment



Dsss hasbara troll blabbering.






Your destiny:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

16:53 09.01.2017(updated 16:54 09.01.2017) 
https://sputniknews.com/russia/201701091049401239-russia-syria-robots/

Russia could use its Uran-9 multipurpose robotic combat system in Syria, Viktor Murakhovsky, Editor-in-Chief of Arsenal of the Fatherland journal and defense expert told RIA Novosti. Murakhovsly was commenting on British media reports citing a high-placed source in the Western intelligence community that a number of Uran-9 combat robots could soon be sent to Syria for use in urban warfare. 

“There is no secret in that Russia is using its combat robots in Syria, not only the Uran-6 mine-disposal ones, but also the Soratnik and Nerechta systems. As for the Uran-9s, I’m not ruling out that that they could pop up in Syria, along with other systems,” Murakhovsky said. He mentioned earlier statements by Russian “political and military leaders” about Moscow currently testing new types of weapons in Syria even before they actually enter service with the armed forces at home.

“Some of these systems needed adjustment after they had been used in the Syrian campaign. Some of them were taken off the assembly line for trouble-shooting,” Murakhovsky said. 

Fake news Viktor Murakhovsky said that he doubted the veracity of the British media reports, adding that mainstream media often present information taken from Arabic-language social networks as one coming from their sources within the intelligence community.

Mentioning the expediency of using unmanned armored vehicles in Syria, Viktor Murakhovsky said that, apart from revealing technical shortfalls in combat situations, they help reduce casualties among Russian servicemen deployed there. 

“The use of robotic platforms is meant to make up for the current downsizing of our military presence in Syria and save the lives of our servicemen. We can already see a dramatic drop in our casualty figures compared with what we had during previous conflicts,” he emphasized. 

The latest in a long line of military robots made in Russia, the Uran-9 unmanned ground combat vehicle is loaded with a machine gun, 30mm cannon that fires 350 to 400 rounds per minute, a coaxial 7.62mm machine gun and a battery of supersonic guided missiles. 

Fully loaded, the Uran-9 weighs around 10 tons and looks like a small tank. It also boasts a cutting-edge laser warning system, target detection, high-tech identification and tracking equipment.



Asghar1234 said:


> View attachment 367233



Actually this has been *prophesied by Prophet Muhammed Pbuh , 1400 years back and similarly it has been prophesied in Bible regarding Armageddon. 
*


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Whats ur obsession with crying? U spent billions of dollars on degenerate terrorists and inbred Assad without achieving anything. Your country sinks into drugs, unemployment and turns into desert. You migrated to Germany, but thats not a reason to cry all the time.
> 
> 
> I could migrate in Germany like u with ease. But I dont want it. We have fine economy here.



Cry?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

warfareknow said:


> Cry?


Cry.


----------



## 500

Asghar1234 said:


>


I guess Indonesia, Iran and Mexico have much stronger engineering than Germany.  What matters is quality not quantity of diploma papers u produce.




> Your destiny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367233


Khamenaist idiot. Slaughtered 1 million Muslims in name of atheist dictator and then claims hat he is a protector of Islam.



warfareknow said:


> Cry?


Keep crying. It will take long before your country gets normal.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> I guess Indonesia, Iran and Mexico have much stronger engineering than Germany.  What matters is quality not quantity of diploma papers u produce.
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenaist idiot. Slaughtered 1 million Muslims in name of atheist dictator and then claims hat he is a protector of Islam.
> 
> 
> Keep crying. It will take long before your country gets normal.


c
r
y

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> c
> r
> y








Another Iranian general eliminated in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Another Iranian general eliminated in Syria


Cry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

500 said:


> Another Iranian general eliminated in Syria


His name on Google came up with nothing, so

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> I guess Indonesia, Iran and Mexico have much stronger engineering than Germany.  What matters is quality not quantity of diploma papers u produce.
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenaist idiot. Slaughtered 1 million Muslims in name of atheist dictator and then claims hat he is a protector of Islam.
> 
> 
> Keep crying. It will take long before your country gets normal.


Personal insult me, but hadith of Prophet (S) will come true.


500 said:


> Another Iranian general eliminated in Syria


Btw 9 million Jews perished during WW2 in German furnaces accourding to your claim.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/remains-of-turkish-soldiers-repatriated-from-syria/723835
By Ozkan Beyer

*GAZIANTEP, Turkey*

The bodies of two soldiers martyred during the battle to take the Syrian town of Al-Bab have been returned to Turkey, a security official said Tuesday.

Infantry Sgt. Kivanc Kasikci, from Canakkale province, and Gendarme Sgt. Muhammet Duran Keskin, from Adana, went missing on Nov. 29 during the operation to take Al-Bab from Daesh.

They were returned to Gaziantep in southern Turkey and will be later sent to their home provinces, the official said on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to media.

They were serving in Syria as part of Operation Euphrates Shield, which was launched in August to rid Syria's northern border area of terrorists.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl




----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Another Iranian general eliminated in Syria


I don't get your obsession but I understand something
our third lieutenants are more capable than your generals in a war so you guys consider them as Generals.




by the way he was martyred 6 month ago, I wonder why you posted the news right now
also there is another thing that I'm sure of . if he was an Israeli general the participants were not even 1/10th of this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

500 said:


> Whats ur obsession with crying? U spent billions of dollars on degenerate terrorists and inbred Assad without achieving anything. Your country sinks into drugs, unemployment and turns into desert. You migrated to Germany, but thats not a reason to cry all the time.
> 
> 
> I could migrate in Germany like u with ease. But I dont want it. We have fine economy here.



Lol bro that's some cold blooded ownage right there


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan




----------



## 500

Wadi Barada rebels used Hezbie video to destroy their thugs:


----------



## TaiShang

*As the Caliphate Retreats Syrian Rebels Are Being Bolstered by ISIS Defectors*

*In terms of their ideals there is not much to separate them anyway*

Adam Hill




Glory days are over

As ISIS is being increasingly squeezed in Syria and Iraq *growing numbers of its fighters want to get out.*

Their best bet is reaching Syrian rebel-held territory and *from there on to Turkey.*

*Financial Times *reports the rebels have recognized this as a good business opportunity. They are now charging fees to fleeing ISIS fighters, or which is even more lucrative, sell them to their home countries when these want them back:

Most rebels say smugglers *charge between a few thousand dollars and $10,000 just to cross from an Isis area to rebel territory. It can cost another $10,000 or more to enter Turkey,* they say.

“It used to be only the smugglers doing it, but the rebels saw what was going on and thought, why shouldn’t we benefit? We’re the ones who control this territory. So, it’s become a competition,” says Abu Yazan.

“The countries inform Turkey, which will pick up the person from the faction,” says another rebel figure who has been involved in such trades. *“There are countries who pay money for it.* What you can make [on a foreign fighter] always depends, but usually at least $50,000.”

But the rebels are not reaping monetary rewards alone. *The majority of fleeing ISIS fighters wants to reach Turkey so they can reenter Syria in Idlib* and _continue the fight in rebel ranks:_

Rebels say *more than half the Isis defectors seek to go to Syria’s Idlib province to join other jihadi groups* that have links to al-Qaeda, suggesting they have not given up on their extremist ideology.

The split and conflict between ISIS and the rest of the Islamist rebellion since 2014 has been real but it was always more about strategy and leadership rather than ideology. An individual jihadi fighter can easily feel at home with either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

TaiShang said:


> *As the Caliphate Retreats Syrian Rebels Are Being Bolstered by ISIS Defectors*
> 
> *In terms of their ideals there is not much to separate them anyway*
> 
> Adam Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glory days are over
> 
> As ISIS is being increasingly squeezed in Syria and Iraq *growing numbers of its fighters want to get out.*
> 
> Their best bet is reaching Syrian rebel-held territory and *from there on to Turkey.*
> 
> Financial Times reports the rebels have recognized this as a good business opportunity. They are now charging fees to fleeing ISIS fighters, or which is even more lucrative, sell them to their home countries when these want them back:
> 
> Most rebels say smugglers *charge between a few thousand dollars and $10,000 just to cross from an Isis area to rebel territory. It can cost another $10,000 or more to enter Turkey,* they say.
> 
> “It used to be only the smugglers doing it, but the rebels saw what was going on and thought, why shouldn’t we benefit? We’re the ones who control this territory. So, it’s become a competition,” says Abu Yazan.
> 
> “The countries inform Turkey, which will pick up the person from the faction,” says another rebel figure who has been involved in such trades. *“There are countries who pay money for it.* What you can make [on a foreign fighter] always depends, but usually at least $50,000.”
> 
> But the rebels are not reaping monetary rewards alone. *The majority of fleeing ISIS fighters wants to reach Turkey so they can reenter Syria in Idlib* and _continue the fight in rebel ranks:_
> 
> Rebels say *more than half the Isis defectors seek to go to Syria’s Idlib province to join other jihadi groups* that have links to al-Qaeda, suggesting they have not given up on their extremist ideology.
> 
> The split and conflict between ISIS and the rest of the Islamist rebellion since 2014 has been real but it was always more about strategy and leadership rather than ideology. An individual jihadi fighter can easily feel at home with either.



more proof ISIS and rebels are near identical. Don't forget the saudis on here openly support al qaeda on here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, January 10, 2017
A Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighter reacts as he mourns near the body of his brother, who was an FSA fighter and died during an offensive against Islamic State fighters to take control of Qabasin town, on the outskirts of the northern Syrian town of al-Bab, Syria. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> Reuters / Tuesday, January 10, 2017
> A Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighter reacts as he mourns near the body of his brother, who was an FSA fighter and died during an offensive against Islamic State fighters to take control of Qabasin town, on the outskirts of the northern Syrian town of al-Bab, Syria. REUTERS/Khalil Ashawi


Friendly fire. Rip

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beast89

galaxy_surfer said:


> Friendly fire. Rip



dying for foreign paychecks and their master will not even grant them refugee status lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

The Fendamentalism died in Algeria and the Wahhabism met it's end in Syria..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## camel

Ceylal said:


> The Fendamentalism died in Algeria and the Wahhabism met it's end in Syria..



Now, after clearing iraq and syria the root has to be targeted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> dying for foreign paychecks and their master will not even grant them refugee status lol


Assad u support is 100% foreign stooge. Even most of his fighters are foreigners.


----------



## Asghar1234

*Daesh rats had a bad night. *

*Syrian Army ambushes ISIS reinforcement convoy in east Aleppo, scores killed

BEIRUT, LEBANON (5:25 A.M.) *- The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) had a rough night in east Aleppo, thanks in large-part to the Syrian Arab Army's rocket battalion.

ISIS was attempting to reinforce the Al-Bab countryside from their positions in the Deir Hafer Plains, when the Syrian Arab Army's rocket battalion caught the terrorist convoy heading through the village of Umm Al-Mari, south of Deir Hafer city.

According to a military source in east Aleppo, the Syrian Arab Army's rocket battalion scored a direct hit on 5 vehicles carrying Islamic State reinforcements, killing and wounding a large number of these militants.

Advertisement
Umm Al-Mari, which is located approximately 3km from the Syrian Army's positions is located along an alternative supply road to the Islamic State's front-lines in the Al-Bab Plateau.

Due to the Kurdish offensive near the Tabaqa Dam, the Islamic State has been forced to find an alternative supply route to their fighters in the eastern countryside of Aleppo; this is especially important near Al-Bab, where they are currently under attack by the Turkish Army.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...einforcement-convoy-east-aleppo-scores-killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Asghar1234 said:


> Shutup cyber Jihadiii



come on dude have mercy on him they lost aleppo and other places sso you have be soft on them plus they are getting paid not us 

PLEASE ADMIN SOME POST I READ I DONT LIKE THEY ARE BRING RELIGION FROM ALL SIDE AND DISREPECTING THEM 

PLS REFRAIN DOING THAT STAY ON TOPIC THIS IS NOT A RELIGION PLACE 

AND ALSO GIVING WRONG INFO AND SPREADING LIES ABOUT RELIGION

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Assad u support is 100% foreign stooge. Even most of his fighters are foreigners.




Yea because Israel doesn't have foreigners in their ranks. Every time I see "Israeli" soldiers I see a bunch of Etheopians . Some of Most powerful people in Israel, such as military leaders and heads of state were born in the Soviet Union or other places.

I have even seen Israeli fighter pilots speak perfectly clean Russian, which is impossible for none Russian born people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Assad u support is 100% foreign stooge. Even most of his fighters are foreigners.


Cry bae, cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/11...yria.aspx?pageID=238&nID=108396&NewsCatID=352

At least 11 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants were killed in northern Syria in the last 24 hours as part of Turkey’s ongoing Euphrates Shield operation, according to a Turkish General Staff statement released on Jan. 11. 

Turkish Air Forces also hit 12 ISIL targets in Syria’s al-Bab region, including six weapon pits, two control points and three shelters used by the jihadists. 

The statement said the Turkish army’s efforts in supporting Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters in liberating al-Bab, a strategic city for ISIL, were ongoing. 

The operation began late August 2016 to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate terror threats along the Syrian border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets. 

Besides ISIL, the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) and its military wing, People’s Protection Units (YPG) forces, are also regarded as terror organizations by Turkey due to their links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK). 

The statement also added that Turkish jets have decided not to conduct airstrikes on three ISIL targets in the evening on Jan. 10, because the targets were close to places where civilians lived.

January/11/2017


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Whats ur obsession with crying? U spent billions of dollars on degenerate terrorists and inbred Assad without achieving anything. Your country sinks into drugs, unemployment and turns into desert. You migrated to Germany, but thats not a reason to cry all the time.
> 
> 
> I could migrate in Germany like u with ease. But I dont want it. We have fine economy here.


Lool eventhough I do agree with your point to some extent, I must say that you can't blame him for emigrating just like hundreds of thousands of Iranian's have done. The country is facing economic issues and unemployment etc. So it's not a matter you should be making fun of. Many countries in the region are not that lucky to have high living standards like Israel and gulf states to some extent. So I don't think we should be making fun of these poorer developing countries. Afterall, any of us could have been born there, everybody at the end of the day only cares more about living a good life with his familly , so obviously there are always migrate from developing world who would migrate to richer countries. Can't blame them to be honest. Geopolitical matters not when you and your family can't afford to live a good life. The common poor man doesnt care about geopolitics or Syria or Iraq civil wars etc 
So you should know that given a choice nobody(well, almost) will want to live outside his home country , most of the times it's economic issues that make people immigrate. So we shouldn't make fun of that to be honest.


----------



## CBU-105

When does the Idlib rat extermination begin ?

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/russian-airstrike-kills-rebel-commanders-syrias-idlib/ 

3 rats is slow going, they should speed it up already !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

camel said:


> Now, after clearing iraq and syria the root has to be targeted


Straight South ant teach the Sauds and the GCC some manners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Yea because Israel doesn't have foreigners in their ranks. Every time I see "Israeli" soldiers I see a bunch of Etheopians . Some of Most powerful people in Israel, such as military leaders and heads of state were born in the Soviet Union or other places.
> 
> I have even seen Israeli fighter pilots speak perfectly clean Russian, which is impossible for none Russian born people.


What u are babbling? They are all Israeli citizens.



mike2000 is back said:


> Lool eventhough I do agree with your point to some extent, I must say that you can't blame him for emigrating just like hundreds of thousands of Iranian's have done. The country is facing economic issues and unemployment etc. So it's not a matter you should be making fun of. Many countries in the region are not that lucky to have high living standards like Israel and gulf states to some extent. So I don't think we should be making fun of these poorer developing countries. Afterall, any of us could have been born there, everybody at the end of the day only cares more about living a good life with his familly , so obviously there are always migrate from developing world who would migrate to richer countries. Can't blame them to be honest. Geopolitical matters not when you and your family can't afford to live a good life. The common poor man doesnt care about geopolitics or Syria or Iraq civil wars etc
> So you should know that given a choice nobody(well, almost) will want to live outside his home country , most of the times it's economic issues that make people immigrate. So we shouldn't make fun of that to be honest.


Simply he start attacking me, I just noted that if his country was not spending tens of billions $$$ suppoting terrorists and failed dictators probably he would not need to emigrate.

Fried Hezbie terrorists. Thats beautiful:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vizier

Today there was another attack against airport in Damascus targetting ammo that would be used against daesh and nusra terrorists after ceasefire currently holds with fsa terror groups.

The pattern seems to be clear israeli planes cant enter Syrian airspace because of high altitude air defences are in place and cant risk their planes pilots. Targets are determined by spy sats constantly warching. Simply attacks are made from israeli or Labennon airspace by cruise missiles or long range missile-glide bombs like popeye.

Possible measures.
-Store ammo inside underground tunnels and underground fortified bunkers. Spy sats cant do a jack seeing them if they could they would have already destroyed ammo in Palestine.
-High altitude sams are necessary and they are already there so planes cant risk close range bombing by flying inside Syria. Even to test their ecm it would be a coin toss risking many planes pilots for low number of targets.
-There seems to be issues with shorad defenses like pantsyr against cruise missiles. This can however be a low rcs ammunition possibly by applied ram coating or paint to popeye or other israeli cruise missiles.New pantsyr or Chinese fm 90 shorad variants need the option to operate in L band or longer wavelengths for point defense.
-China long ago tested a laser to dazzle optics in spy sats. israeli sats would be a good target practice to test similar systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fafnir

500 said:


> Assad u support is 100% foreign stooge. Even most of his fighters are foreigners.



Sounds more like isis and the rest of the "moderate" head choppers.....um I mean opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Fafnir said:


> Sounds more like isis and the rest of the "moderate" head choppers.....um I mean opposition


This is real Assad Army:






What u show on ur pic as rebels is a small Jaysh Muajereen wa Ansar group with several hundred fighters out of over 100,000 rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

vizier said:


> Today there was another attack against airport in Damascus targetting ammo that would be used against daesh and nusra terrorists after ceasefire currently holds with fsa terror groups.
> 
> The pattern seems to be clear israeli planes cant enter Syrian airspace because of high altitude air defences are in place and cant risk their planes pilots. Targets are determined by spy sats constantly warching. Simply attacks are made from israeli or Labennon airspace by cruise missiles or long range missile-glide bombs like popeye.
> 
> Possible measures.
> -Store ammo inside underground tunnels and underground fortified bunkers. Spy sats cant do a jack seeing them if they could they would have already destroyed ammo in Palestine.
> -High altitude sams are necessary and they are already there so planes cant risk close range bombing by flying inside Syria. Even to test their ecm it would be a coin toss risking many planes pilots for low number of targets.
> -There seems to be issues with shorad defenses like pantsyr against cruise missiles. This can however be a low rcs ammunition possibly by applied ram coating or paint to popeye or other israeli cruise missiles.New pantsyr or Chinese fm 90 shorad variants need the option to operate in L band or longer wavelengths for point defense.
> -China long ago tested a laser to dazzle optics in spy sats. israeli sats would be a good target practice to test similar systems.



You said exactly the same thing on another thread on here . Copy paste?
What's the point you are trying to make anyway? I'm sure the Syrian regime is aware of all the counter measures they need I suppose .



Fafnir said:


> Sounds more like isis and the rest of the "moderate" head choppers.....um I mean opposition


To be honest, both sides do have foreign fighters and militias who want to wage jihad and die as "matyrs", be it the Syrian regime army and it's foreign fighters /militia's or the syian opposition/rebels. The conflict is a total mess. Reason these foriegn fighters/militias are often the most dedicated/effective in fighting than regular Syrian army since these foreign fighters believe in what they are fighting for and so their moral is very high. 

However, one thing is sure now, Syrians have no real say in how this conflicts plays out anyway. Their destiny will be(is being) determined by world and regional powers and their proxies. This is all thanks to Assad and his greed for power.

So Syrians can only watch and hope for the best. This can be seen by the fact that any negotiations/resolutions is being debated/signed and agreed between western powers (U.S,U.K,France etc), Russia, Iran, Turkey or gulf states to some extent (usually backdoor). The non existent Assad regime is just a figure head now. Lol it's sad but that's the sad truth. The country with never be the same again. It will probably divided into spheres of influence with large autonomy/Semi independent states/region. . However, if that means this can finally lead to peace then I believe it's a good thing. 



500 said:


> Simply he start attacking me, I just noted that if his country was not spending tens of billions $$$ suppoting terrorists and failed dictators probably he would not need to emigrate.
> 
> Fried Hezbie terrorists. Thats beautiful:


Well, eventhough I do agree with your point, but you have to note that the Iranian government after the "Islamic Revolution" indulge in a path of exporting it's Islamic version of Revolution to the entire region, eventhough this had little success other than the creation of groups like hezbollah and making regiona countries like Iraq,KSA,gulf states nervous. But it did cause a radical change in Iran's relations with the entire world and it's neighbours. Since there was a change in ideology, values, thinking,foreign and domestic policies etc etc, leading to Iran being more and more involved in middle eastern countries affairs. This has persisted to this day. So it all depends on how we look at things. So you might be blaming the mullahs for spending billions supporting terror groups and militias like Hezbollah , Hamas, sending foreign shia fighters from Afghanistan, Pakistan,Yemen,Lebanon,Iraq, etc to fight in Syria for their economic and diplomatic woes. However, you can't blame the common man for this, the common man as o said before doesn't care about all these geo political stuffs, he merely cares about having a well paid job and providing for his family . Thqts ultimately what matters at the ed of the day. Reason you see people migrating even from the so called anti western developing countries like Cuba, N.Korea, Iran , Zimbabwe etc to the West. At the end of the day it's how well your people(living standards standards) live that matters. . So blaming government policies for such conditions is one thing, but to blame or laugh at the common man who immigrated away from his country in search of greener pastures overseas is not a good thing to do IMO.Just saying.


----------



## 50cent

I


mike2000 is back said:


> / .
> 
> 
> To be honest, both sides do have foreign fighters and militias who want to wage jihad and die as "matyrs", be it the Syrian regime army and it's foreign fighters /militia's or the syian opposition/rebels. The conflict is a total mess. Reason these foriegn fighters/militias are often the most dedicated/effective in fighting than regular Syrian army since these foreign fighters believe in what they are fighting for and so their moral is very high.


Agreed both sides have foreign fighters both side used barrel bombs but main difference is SAA is using foreign fighters against Alqaeda and isis gangs which is a good thing and just like Aleppo majority of Sunnis civilans choose to move to Liwa AL taweed controlled Palestinans SAA areas means they are loving SAA foreign fighters and thease foreign fighters work under Syrian commanders objectives which means to clean aleepo from Alqaeda Isis and crossbreed gangs that's a good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

galaxy_surfer said:


> I
> 
> Agreed both sides have foreign fighters both side used barrel bombs but main difference is SAA is using foreign fighters against Alqaeda and isis gangs which is a good thing and just like Aleppo majority of Sunnis civilans choose to move to Liwa AL taweed controlled Palestinans SAA areas means they are loving SAA foreign fighters and thease foreign fighters work under Syrian commanders objectives which means to clean aleepo from Alqaeda Isis and crossbreed gangs that's a good thing


That's not entirely true, the Syrian regime has been fighting and killing any party or group that opposes it, even the FSA who was formed at the beginning of the uprisings by mostly Syrian soldiers who refused to follow orders and shoot at their own people thus defecting to the opposition. So the Syrian government has been fighting the opposition wayyyyy before anything like ISIS ever came into existence.if anything ISIS has been of great help to the Assad regime, since it has helped him in labelling anybody that opposes his government as a ISIS sympathiser/terrorists. Lol To be honest though ISIS has helped not just the Assad regime but also other world and regional powers to get involved in Syria using ISIS as a justification/excuse. Lol

Plus, the fundamental reasons for the Arab uprisings are still even more present in Syria , just like they were in Egypt , Tunisia, Yemen etc. Assad should have just left power like Mubarak did(though forced to by his army), Ben Ali, or Saleh(though forced as well.lol ). He has only himself to blame for the current situation of his country. Egypt will be in the same situation if not for the Egyptian army being more professional and skilled to act decisively to remove Mubarak from power and refusing to shoot and kill its own people who rose up back then. The after shocks(civil wars) are all just secondary effects of brutal dictationships and greedy dictators.


----------



## Fafnir

500 said:


> This is real Assad Army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What u show on ur pic as rebels is a small Jaysh Muajereen wa Ansar group with several hundred fighters out of over 100,000 rebels.


If even a small terror group like this is full of foreign fighters then one can only wonder how many thousands/tens of thousands[?] there are in total in the larger groups,not much of a home grown revolution it seems.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> What u are babbling? They are all Israeli citizens.
> 
> Simply he start attacking me, I just noted that if his country was not spending tens of billions $$$ suppoting terrorists and failed dictators probably he would not need to emigrate.
> 
> Fried Hezbie terrorists. Thats beautiful:


*feels attacked* 

cry.



500 said:


> This is real Assad Army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What u show on ur pic as rebels is a small Jaysh Muajereen wa Ansar group with several hundred fighters out of over 100,000 rebels.


cry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Fafnir said:


> If even a small terror group like this is full of foreign fighters then one can only wonder how many thousands/tens of thousands[?] there are in total in the larger groups,not much of a home grown revolution it seems.


Tiny JMA is only foreign group fighting for rebels. On the other hand for Assad are fighting dozens of foreign organizations each of many thousands.



warfareknow said:


> *feels attacked*
> 
> cry.
> 
> 
> cry?


Funny avatar.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Tiny JMA is only foreign group fighting for rebels. On the other hand for Assad are fighting dozens of foreign organizations each of many thousands.
> 
> 
> Funny avatar.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1038016/middle-east

WASHINGTON: The US on Thursday blacklisted 18 senior Syrian officials it said were connected to the country’s weapons of mass destruction program after an international investigation found Syrian regime forces were responsible for chlorine gas attacks against civilians.

The action marked the first time the US has sanctioned Syrian military officials for the government’s use of chemical weapons, according to a Treasury Department statement.

A joint inquiry by the UN and the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) found that Syrian regime forces were responsible for three chlorine gas attacks and that Daesh militants had used mustard gas, according to reports seen by Reuters in August and October.

Chlorine’s use as a weapon is banned under the Chemical Weapons Convention, which Syria joined in 2013. If inhaled, chlorine gas turns into hydrochloric acid in the lungs and can kill by burning lungs and drowning victims in the resulting body fluids.

Syrian President Bashar Assad’s government has denied its forces have used chemical weapons.

“We condemn in the strongest possible terms the Syrian regime’s use of chemical weapons,” Ned Price, a White House National Security Council spokesman, said in a statement. “The Assad regime’s barbaric continued attacks demonstrate its willingness to defy basic standards of human decency, its international obligations, and longstanding global norms.”

Following the reports of the international inquiry, Britain and France circulated a draft resolution to the UN Security Council in December that would ban the sale or supply of helicopters to the Syrian regime and blacklist 11 Syrian military commanders and officials over chemical weapons attacks during the nearly six-year war.

A vote on the draft resolution has not yet been set, but diplomats said Syrian ally Russia, one of five council veto powers, has made clear it opposed the measures.

Ten of the individuals sanctioned by the US on Thursday are listed for designation in the draft resolution, which — if adopted — would subject them to a global travel ban and asset freeze.

Russian UN Ambassador Vitaly Churkin said in November that there was “just not enough material proof to do anything” and described the French and British bid to impose UN sanctions as a “misplaced effort.”

Syria agreed to destroy its chemical weapons in 2013 under a deal brokered by Moscow and Washington. 

The Security Council backed that deal with a resolution that said in the event of non-compliance, “including unauthorized transfer of chemical weapons, or any use of chemical weapons by anyone” in Syria, it would impose measures that could include sanctions.


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> Fried Hezbie terrorists. Thats beautiful:


Keep peeing your pants. Cowardly act from terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## camel

This unfortunately is true

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/i...-not-aid-jihadists-former-official-1553468312

Iraq's former national security advisor Mowaffak al-Rubaie had warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad against supporting "jihadi" militants who later become leaders in the Islamic State (IS), the former top Iraqi official said.

The alleged support and training for the militants took place in Syria and was carried out by government security forces who reportedly wanted to keep American troops busy fighting in Iraq following the 2003 US-led invasion of the country.

"I went and met President Bashar al-Assad twice, and presented him with material evidence, documents, satellite pictures, confessions, all sort of evidence that his security forces were involved in active (sic) and transporting jihadist from Syria to Iraq," Rubaie told Al Jazeera, in the first of a two-part documentary entitled _Enemy of Enemies: The Rise of ISIL _aired earlier this week. 

"And also, there were training camps with names and locations. He (Assad) was in total denial of that. I remember telling him that this will - in no time – backfire on Syria," he added.


----------



## 500

Khamenai thugs are exterminating and ethnically cleanse Muslim population for sake of gay atheists:



















@warfareknow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

500 said:


> gay atheists





as long as they reverse their genitals and wear hijab its ok for "Khamenai thugs"


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> Khamenai thugs are exterminating and ethnically cleanse Muslim population for sake of gay atheists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368542
> View attachment 368543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @warfareknow


Jewish homo pigs:

http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-1.575696

http://www.timesofisrael.com/gay-couple-discovers-surrogate-baby-is-not-their-child

.
.
.


Yankees:

http://shoebat.com/2015/11/04/homos...soldiers-if-you-support-the-troops-then-fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Khamenai thugs are exterminating and ethnically cleanse Muslim population for sake of gay atheists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368542
> View attachment 368543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @warfareknow


Cry. Gays are humans too.
Are gays and atheists less worth than muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CBU-105

500 said:


> Khamenai thugs are exterminating and ethnically cleanse Muslim population for sake of gay atheists:


gay atheists > islamic terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Deir ez-Zor is in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Deir ez-Zor is in trouble.



got aleppo but gave tadmur palmyra
got east mosul gave east deir zor
when got ful mosul then will give deit zor full.
it is normal game of chess.
hope Islamic Iran learning a lot and we will see All in syria soon nexxt year.


----------



## 500

B@KH said:


> got aleppo but gave tadmur palmyra
> got east mosul gave east deir zor
> when got ful mosul then will give deit zor full.
> it is normal game of chess.
> hope Islamic Iran learning a lot and we will see All in syria soon nexxt year.


Assad aka Khamenai priority is to slaughter civilians in Syria. ISIS are not their concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

beast89 said:


> dying for foreign paychecks and their master will not even grant them refugee status lol



A less moderated goatfucker this is gud


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai priority is to slaughter civilians in Syria. ISIS are not their concern.


cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

warfareknow said:


> cry



@waz Can you tell this dude to put some actual substance in his comments instead of spamming cry.


----------



## warfareknow

EgyptianAmerican said:


> @waz Can you tell this dude to put some actual substance in his comments instead of spamming cry.


cry?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## /_/

The moderated goatfuckers are so damn uglies they look like a sub human homos under the average of cromanongs Homos.





The dear great leader forces looking as normal decent people






BTW the caveman look guy is a photo of the day according this pro rat source lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821410763990560768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asghar1234

B@KH said:


> got aleppo but gave tadmur palmyra
> got east mosul gave east deir zor
> when got ful mosul then will give deit zor full.
> it is normal game of chess.
> hope Islamic Iran learning a lot and we will see All in syria soon nexxt year.


Iran is doing its best to remove these zombie leeches from face of middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 50cent

Asghar1234 said:


> Iran is doing its best to remove these zombie leeches from face of middle east.


But people who want destruction in middle East are doing their best to stop Iran from playing a positive role by spreading negativity about iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

The Russians continue to withdraw their forces from Syria while ISIS is pillaging Deir ez-Zor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821464658108358657


----------



## /_/

Good news at the moment for the beheaders supported the non moderated goatfucker are making advances into DEZ

Is well know the Obongo regime weeks ago bombing hard the Army position near the DEZ airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Isis terrorists caught by Russians..*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302154479844876




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Ceylal said:


> *Isis terrorists caught by Russians..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302154479844876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you translate please....what went wrong these guys..


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/2-250-terrorists-neutralized-in-syria-operation/731360
More than 2,250 terrorists have been killed, wounded or captured in northern Syria in a Turkish-backed operation launched late August, the Turkish military said in a statement Friday.

Operation Euphrates Shield has resulted in 1,940 Daesh fighters and 315 PKK/PYD terrorists being “neutralized”, the Turkish General Staff said in a weekly briefing note on the 150-day campaign to eliminate the terror threat along Turkey’s southern border.

The operation has been focused on the Daesh-held town of Al-Bab since early December. Free Syrian Army fighters supported by Turkish forces have reached the town’s western and northern outskirts, the statement said. On Thursday, they took control of the village of Suflaniyah.

The military said 227 residential areas and 1,875 square kilometers (724 square miles) of land had been secured along northern Syria’s Azaz to Jarabulus corridor that runs parallel to the Turkish frontier.

The Turkish Air Force had hit 1,237 targets, the statement added. More than 3,000 improvised explosive devices and 43 land mines were disarmed.

Operations against the PKK in southeast Turkey over the last week had resulted in the disruption of key supply routes in Agri, Tunceli, Bitlis, Hakkari, Diyarbakir, Mardin and Sirnak provinces as well as the destruction of permanent shelters, the statement said.

Over that period, 78 PKK terrorists were killed and weapons and equipment, including mortars and bomb-making gear, were destroyed.

Two members of the security forces were martyred and another two wounded.

More than 1,200 security forces personnel and civilians, including women and children, have lost their lives in PKK attacks since July 2015, when the terrorist group fully resumed its decades-old armed campaign. Counter-terrorism operations have seen more than 10,000 PKK terrorists killed or apprehended.

**************




Twenty-three Daesh terrorists were ‘neutralized’ in northern Syria over the last 24 hours as part of Operation Euphrates Shield, the Turkish military said early Friday.

Turkish authorities use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question were either killed, captured or surrounded.

Turkish Armed Forces also hit 224 Daesh targets, including shelters, defense points, command and control facilities, and vehicles in Al Bab, Bzagah, and Suflaniyah regions, said a Turkish General Staff statement.

Coalition forces also hit four targets on the 150th day of the operation.

The Turkish army is supporting Free Syrian Army fighters in their fight to liberate Al-Bab from the terrorist group.

Since the start of the operation, 3,014 handmade explosives and 43 mines have been neutralized under controlled conditions, Turkish military added.

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to tighten border security, eliminate the terror threat along Turkish borders, and support opposition forces in Syria. The Free Syrian Army is backed by Turkish artillery and jets as a part of the operation.

reporting by sinan Uslu,Writing by Ahmet Sait Akcay

***********




Turkey has sent over 700 aid trucks over the past two months as part of a governmental aid campaign for Syria, according to the Turkiye Diyanet Foundation (TDV) on Friday.

"So far, [since Nov. 16], 707 aid trucks have been sent to [southern] Hatay, Gaziantep and Kilis provinces [along the Turkish-Syrian border] as part of the 'Don't Let Humanity Die in Aleppo' campaign organized by the Presidency of Religious Affairs and Turkiye Diyanet Foundation," vice chairman of TDV's Board of Trustees, Mazhar Bilgin, told reporters in Kilis.

"We have received nearly 145 million Turkish liras ($38 million) [worth of aid] in cash and kind," Bilgin said.

He said the humanitarian aid supplies, which came from contributors both at home and abroad, were first stored and counted at three separate logistic warehouses in the three border provinces.

"Then we decide how the aid is going to be transported to regions and camps we [TDV] are responsible of."

Bilgin went on to say that in addition to this aid, 100,000 loaves of bread were baked daily to be delivered to the Syrians.

"60,000 loaves [of bread] are baked at bakeries in Kilis, while the remaining 40,000 are baked at several bakeries rented in Syria.

"We also deliver fresh meals for 15,000 people per day. Each meal package consists of two varieties. We also provide breakfast," he said. 

Syria has been locked in a devastating civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests – which erupted as part of the Arab Spring uprisings – with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people are believed to have been killed and millions more displaced by the conflict.

*************

Five Turkish soldiers were martyred and nine others injured in a car bomb attack by Daesh terrorist organization during Operation Euphrates Shield near the Daesh-held city of Al-Bab in northern Syria on Friday, according to the Turkish military.

The Turkish General Staff said the attack took place in Suflaniyah Village, northeast of Al-Bab.

The injured soldiers were rushed to nearby hospitals in southern Turkey's Gaziantep and Kilis provinces.

Earlier on Friday, 23 Daesh terrorists were killed in northern Syria over the last 24 hours as part of Operation Euphrates Shield, the military said.

Friday marks the 150th day of Operation Euphrates Shield, which began in late August to tighten border security, eliminate the terror threat along Turkish borders, and support opposition forces in Syria. The Free Syrian Army is backed by Turkish artillery and jets as a part of the operation.

The Turkish army is supporting Free Syrian Army fighters in their fight to liberate Al-Bab from the terrorist group.

Since the start of the operation, 3,014 improvised explosives and 43 mines have been neutralized, the military added.


----------



## Barmaley

German-made tanks in Syria (operated by turks).

Literally are the metal coffins.













the Leo2 lose its track on the a few small rocks. Lose mobility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold Eagle

Armored vehicles have become obsolete in today's warfare environment. Unless they would be equipped with proper active protection systems. 
Look at what happened to the mighty Leopard! Now what makes it look different from an ancient T-72?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A B-52 with its loadout.
http://www.businessinsider.com/us-airstrike-al-qaeda-syria-2017-1

Last evening, the US military killed more than 100 al Qaeda fighters in an airstrike on a training camp in Syria. The US has launched five attacks against al Qaeda’s network in Syria since the beginning of 2017.

A B-52 bomber and a number of remotely piloted aircraft, more commonly known as drones, were involved in the strike, US officials told The Associate Press. It is unclear if any senior al Qaeda leaders were killed.

The location of the training camp was not disclosed. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that last evening an “unidentified drone” targeted “Regiment 111,” a base in western Aleppo near the border of Idlib province.

It is unclear if the strike on the al Qaeda camp and the attack on Regiment 111 are the same incident, however, they do appear to be one in the same.

At the beginning of January, more than 20 al Qaeda operatives were killed in a pair of airstrikes in Syria. On Jan. 1, US warplanes hit a convoy of al Qaeda operatives as they left a headquarters near Sarmada. The Pentagon estimated that 5 fighters were killed.

Two days later, on Jan. 3, the Pentagon estimated that it killed more than 15 al Qaeda personnel when it targeted multiple buildings and vehicles in the Sarmada headquarters. Among those reported killed were Abu Khattab al-Qahtani, another al Qaeda veteran who is said to have fought in Afghanistan and Yemen, and Abu Omar al-Turkistani, a senior member in the al Qaeda-affiliated Turkistan Islamic Party who is reported to have served as a leader in JFS. [See FDD’s Long War Journal report, Pentagon: Airstrikes kill 20 or more al Qaeda fighters in northern Syria.]

Yesterday, the Pentagon announced that two al Qaeda leaders were killed in bombings in Syria on Jan. 12 and Jan. 17. Among those killed were Mohammad Habib Boussadoun al-Tunisi, who was described as an external operations leader, and Abd al-Jalil al-Muslimi, an al Qaeda veteran of Afghanistan and Syria who was trained by the Taliban and supported attacks against the West. [See FDD’s Long War Journal report, US kills al Qaeda facilitator and external ops planner in Syrian airstrikes.]

The US military has targeted al Qaeda’s cadre in Syria since September 2014, and has killed multiple high profile leaders over the past several years. However, the Islamic State has been the focus of the vast majority of the 6,647 Coalition airstrikes in Syria as of Jan. 19, 2017, according to Operation Inherent Resolve.

With five strikes against al Qaeda in Syria over the past 20 days, the US military may be signaling that the global jihadist group will get more attention over the coming months.


----------



## ptldM3

Gold Eagle said:


> Armored vehicles have become obsolete in today's warfare environment. Unless they would be equipped with proper active protection systems.
> Look at what happened to the mighty Leopard! Now what makes it look different from an ancient T-72?!





Armor will never become obsolete. It's something that will always be needed, airstrikes alone will not accomplish everything, if that was the case, ISIS and many other terrorist organizations would be long destroyed.



It's inevitable that some armor will be lost to IEDs and ATGMs. In the case with Turkey, they just have poor planning and from the looks of it poorly trained soldiers. So much for the NATO stronk! More experience militaries such as the US, Britain, Russia, ect would almost certainly perform better and have less armor losses. 

It comes down to how the armor is used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gold Eagle

ptldM3 said:


> Armor will never become obsolete. It's something that will always be needed, airstrikes alone will not accomplish everything, if that was the case, ISIS and many other terrorist organizations would be long destroyed.
> 
> It's inevitable that some armor will be lost to IEDs and ATGMs. In the case with Turkey, they just have poor planning and from the looks of it poorly trained soldiers. So much for the NATO stronk! More experience militaries such as the US, Britain, Russia, ect would almost certainly perform better and have less armor losses.
> 
> It comes down to how the armor is used.



No doubt about the importance and impact of training and experience in any aspect of modern warfare. That's one of the most important factors, shaping the out come of any battle! 

And also no doubt about the significance of the armored forces in providing protection and fire support which is also unignorable!

But the point here is, the ATGM threat to the armor is seriously getting beyond control so that the armor is losing its purpose of proper protection! And the only way to stop this unbalanced superiority of the anti-armor, is to develop Active Protection systems. Specially the Hard kill variants. 

These groups in Syria seems to have almost unlimited access to modern ATGMs, so that they use them in mass numbers even against infantry squads! Non of the Armies you mentioned has ever experienced such high level of Anti-armor threats! 

Israel was the first to experience, It was the first to to take it serious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Gold Eagle said:


> No doubt about the importance and impact of training and experience in any aspect of modern warfare. That's one of the most important factors, shaping the out come of any battle!
> 
> And also no doubt about the significance of the armored forces in providing protection and fire support which is also unignorable!
> 
> But the point here is, the ATGM threat to the armor is seriously getting beyond control so that the armor is losing its purpose of proper protection! And the only way to stop this unbalanced superiority of the anti-armor, is to develop Active Protection systems. Specially the Hard kill variants.
> 
> These groups in Syria seems to have almost unlimited access to modern ATGMs, so that they use them in mass numbers even against infantry squads! Non of the Armies you mentioned has ever experienced such high level of Anti-armor threats!
> 
> Israel was the first to experience, It was the first to to take it serious!


I can't agree with you on this . not all armor are obsolete and there are generation of armor newer generation are a lot more resistant to atgm.



Gold Eagle said:


> No doubt about the importance and impact of training and experience in any aspect of modern warfare. That's one of the most important factors, shaping the out come of any battle!
> 
> And also no doubt about the significance of the armored forces in providing protection and fire support which is also unignorable!
> 
> But the point here is, the ATGM threat to the armor is seriously getting beyond control so that the armor is losing its purpose of proper protection! And the only way to stop this unbalanced superiority of the anti-armor, is to develop Active Protection systems. Specially the Hard kill variants.
> 
> These groups in Syria seems to have almost unlimited access to modern ATGMs, so that they use them in mass numbers even against infantry squads! Non of the Armies you mentioned has ever experienced such high level of Anti-armor threats!
> 
> Israel was the first to experience, It was the first to to take it serious!


I can't agree with you on this . not all armor are obsolete and there are generation of armor newer generation are a lot more resistant to atgm.


----------



## 50cent

For Fsa lovers Aleppo sunnis Civilians loving Shia dictator Murderer Dr bashar and his army .



















mike2000 is back said:


> That's not entirely true, the Syrian regime has been fighting and killing any party or group that opposes it, even the FSA who was formed at the beginning of the uprisings by mostly Syrian soldiers who refused to follow orders and shoot at their own people thus defecting to the opposition. So the Syrian government has been fighting the opposition wayyyyy before anything like ISIS ever came into existence.if anything ISIS has been of great help to the Assad regime, since it has helped him in labelling anybody that opposes his government as a ISIS sympathiser/terrorists. Lol To be honest though ISIS has helped not just the Assad regime but also other world and regional powers to get involved in Syria using ISIS as a justification/excuse. Lol
> 
> Plus, the fundamental reasons for the Arab uprisings are still even more present in Syria , just like they were in Egypt , Tunisia, Yemen etc. Assad should have just left power like Mubarak did(though forced to by his army), Ben Ali, or Saleh(though forced as well.lol ). He has only himself to blame for the current situation of his country. Egypt will be in the same situation if not for the Egyptian army being more professional and skilled to act decisively to remove Mubarak from power and refusing to shoot and kill its own people who rose up back then. The after shocks(civil wars) are all just secondary effects of brutal dictationships and greedy dictators.


Hope above pics help u get reality why would SAA leave when majority of Sunnis love SAA and want Dr bashar as their leader .If few $100 per month foreign sponsored Fsa mercenaries who can under the disguise of innocent civilians and in bed with Isis protest in street this doesn't mean whole Syria is supporting them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## /_/

The bests tank in the Middle East is the T-90 at the moment only one destroyed and very high performance in Aleppo the goatfuckets used insane quantities of TOWs and others ATGMs against them.

+Abrams got beating in Iraq / Yemen.
+Merkaba 2 got beating in Lebanon.
+Leopard 2 now beating in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

The price to fly vs ISIS (July '16) http://buff.ly/2ib0cuo


----------



## Tsilihin

*_* said:


> The bests tank in the Middle East is the T-90 at the moment only one destroyed and very high performance in Aleppo the goatfuckets used insane quantities of TOWs and others ATGMs against them.
> 
> +Abrams got beating in Iraq / Yemen.
> +Merkaba 2 got beating in Lebanon.
> +Leopard 2 now beating in Syria.



'm not biased but terrorists are very well trained for destroying armored vehicles.
Russian tanks are not exception...


----------



## 500

*_* said:


> The bests tank in the Middle East is the T-90 at the moment only one destroyed and very high performance in Aleppo the goatfuckets used insane quantities of TOWs and others ATGMs against them.
> 
> +Abrams got beating in Iraq / Yemen.
> +Merkaba 2 got beating in Lebanon.
> +Leopard 2 now beating in Syria.


Merkava suffered very small casualties in Lebanon and zero casualties in recent Gaza operation. T-90 is just rebranded T-72 which was destroyed by thousands.






Assad thugs sent to Deir ez Zor. They don't look very happy to die for Assad's butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Ceylal said:


> *Isis terrorists caught by Russians..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302154479844876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Can anyone please translate what are they saying??*


----------



## Aramagedon

Ceylal said:


> *Isis terrorists caught by Russians..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1302154479844876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Interfax ru 
14:35
ISIL militants in Syria increasingly come from China, C. Asian countries - Russian source


----------



## BATMAN

*Islamic State Steps Up Oil and Gas Sales to Assad Regime*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/islamic-state-steps-up-oil-and-gas-sales-to-assad-regime-1484835563


----------



## beast89

lol headchoppers al qaeda and jaish al mujahedeen are killing each other

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Iraqi Baath destroy Syrian Baath T-90 with Hezbie thugs inside:


----------



## Aramagedon

An imbecile support for ISIS. Reported.


500 said:


> Iraqi Baath destroy Syrian Baath T-90 with Hezbie thugs inside:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Iraqi Baath destroy Syrian Baath T-90 with Hezbie thugs inside:





The entire crew survived, and it was not manned by Hezballah. The Shtora system was also switched off and the tank received two hits in the least protected areas of the tank.

The fire spread slowly, as you can see there is no fire coming from the other hatch, nor is there any explosion. The fire could have possibly been extinguished with onboard fire extinguishers but the crew bailed.

This is what's being reported, personally, it looks like Isis set some flammable material on the abandoned tank and set it on fire for propaganda purposes. Usually when a tank is hit there is intense flames that shoot from the hatches, the canon sometimes smokes or the entire turret flies off. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823804485374013440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Iraqi Baath destroy Syrian Baath T-90 with Hezbie thugs inside:


Mighty merkava tanks also got destroyed by atgms .Plenty of pics on internet basically there is no super tank that exist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

T-90 is nothing but T-72 with old French thermal sight. Anyway, this is what I wrote 2 years ago:

_I dont think Assad will ever have a problem with tanks because once he will start running out of them Russia will send him more from its huge stocks.

Trained crews is much bigger problem for Assad._


All happened as I predicted. Assad expended his tanks and Russia is sending him T-72B, T-90 and T-62M:











But it does not solve trained crew problem of Assad. Thats why he is forced to use unlettered foreign sectarian mercenary thugs for his brand new T-90.


----------



## beast89

so headchoppers will eradicate each other in idlib 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823970706358571008my money is on AQ whooping their fellow jihadis in ahrar al sham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823999197598912514 lawl

which wahhabi brethren you supporting @chauvunist and will the saudi prince in his half a billion dollar boat come to the rescue?

the story repeats once again. Brothers in arms now fighting each other






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823714375173337090

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

2800 said:


> An imbecile support for ISIS. Reported.


Read post#19367


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-north-syria-operations/735013
A Turkish soldier was martyred and five others wounded during the operations in northern Syria as part of the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield, Turkish General Staff said on Wednesday.

One soldier was martyred and five others injured in clashes with Daesh terrorists in the al-Bab and Kabr al Mukri regions of northern Syria, the army said in a statement.

The injured were rushed to hospitals in Turkey.

The Turkey-led Operation Euphrates Shield, which began in late August, aims to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terrorist threat along Turkey’s border using Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

*Reporting by Sinan Uslu; Writing by Ahmet Sait Akcay


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824381784133615633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor




----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Iraqi Baath destroy Syrian Baath T-90 with Hezbie thugs inside:



This shows how clueless you actually are regarding Syria, this tank was not operated by Hezbollah (which has no presence in Khanaser road as we speak), but Afghan Fatemiyun group. The Shtora system was also off since they were not expecting ISIS presence in area. All the crew survived, we made contact with them, only 2 lightly injured.

Next time, don't embarrass yourself again like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> This shows how clueless you actually are regarding Syria, this tank was not operated by Hezbollah (which has no presence in Khanaser road as we speak), but Afghan Fatemiyun group.


Both are foreign sectarian Khamenai mercenary thugs who have nothing to do with Syria.



> The Shtora system was also off since they were not expecting ISIS presence in area.


Same old story. EVERY time T-90 is hit by missile magic Shtora was off. 



> Next time, don't embarrass yourself again like this.


Everything happened as I predicted 2 years ago. Thats embarrassing indeed.


----------



## T-72M1




----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Both are foreign sectarian Khamenai mercenary thugs who have nothing to do with Syria.



Besides the fact that it's absolutely none of your business, your answer had nothing to do with the embarrassment. You lied and I reminded you of that.



500 said:


> Same old story. EVERY time T-90 is hit by missile magic Shtora was off.



I'm sure I take even one word of those who were INSIDE the tank more seriously than every single word you say on this forum.



500 said:


> Everything happened as I predicted 2 years ago. Thats embarrassing indeed.


Embarrassment was about lying and getting exposed, not any random 'predictions'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Besides the fact that it's absolutely none of your business, your answer had nothing to do with the embarrassment. You lied and I reminded you of that.


They are just different brands of Khamenai shyt that *nothing to do with Syria*. I never claimed to be a specialist in brands of Khamenai shyt. 



> I'm sure I take even one word of those who were INSIDE the tank more seriously than every single word you say on this forum.


Those who were inside tank dont write in twitters. I doubt they are even alive now. But its really ridiculous that they forget to turn on Shtora magic system EACH TIME. As I said Shtora is useless and thats why it was rejected by Indians and thats why no one on he world uses it (its nothing but IR searchlight).



> Embarrassment was about lying and getting exposed, not any random 'predictions'.


U exposed nothing.


----------



## Aramagedon

Ha$bara 'wahhabi worshipper' here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Those who were inside tank dont write in twitters. I doubt they are even alive now. But its really ridiculous that they forget to turn on Shtora magic system EACH TIME. As I said Shtora is useless and thats why it was rejected by Indians and thats why no one on he world uses it (its nothing but IR searchlight).



And did I say they are on Twitter? We (a group of Iranians) have direct contacts with people in Syria (unlike you who are clueless about things going on there) and some of them are Fatemiyoun fighters. One of the injured crew is our friend. He is now in Tehran. And yes, all of the crew survived. They were hit in an area where they didn't expect any ISIS presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> And did I say they are on Twitter? We (a group of Iranians) have direct contacts with people in Syria (unlike you who are clueless about things going on there) and some of them are Fatemiyoun fighters. One of the injured crew is our friend. He is now in Tehran. And yes, all of the crew survived. They were hit in an area where they didn't expect any ISIS presence.


LOL. You claimed that Aleppo in 2013 looked like this:









You also claimed that drunkie Suheil Hassan is Sunni  and u call me clueless? Can u tell me any example when I was wrong about Syria? And BTW I have contact with Syrians.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> And did I say they are on Twitter? We (a group of Iranians) have direct contacts with people in Syria (unlike you who are clueless about things going on there) and some of them are Fatemiyoun fighters. One of the injured crew is our friend. He is now in Tehran. And yes, all of the crew survived. They were hit in an area where they didn't expect any ISIS presence.




The funny thing is that when the shtora is on it glows red, and the T-90 in the photos clearly has a shtora that is not working, yet our Israeli friend is arguing without logic.


So @500 because India did not purchase the shtora this means it doesn't work? Everyone else must be a fool for buying it then. By your logic the Merkava is a failure that doesn't work because in 39 years Israel sold a whopping 0. 

After the 2006 embarrassment involving the invisible "best protected tank in the world", I doubt we will see Merkava sales anytime soon if ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The funny thing is that when the shtora is on it glows red, and the T-90 in the photos clearly has a shtora that is not working, yet our Israeli friend is arguing without logic.
> 
> 
> So @500 because India did not purchase the shtora this means it doesn't work? Everyone else must be a fool for buying it then. By your logic the Merkava is a failure that doesn't work because in 39 years Israel sold a whopping 0.
> 
> After the 2006 embarrassment involving the invisible "best protected tank in the world", I doubt we will see Merkava sales anytime soon if ever.


Shtora is part of T-90 package. So why Indians bought T-90 but removed Shtora? Because its not effective.

The funny thing that latest Russian T-90 variant also lacks Shtora:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Shtora is part of T-90 package. So why Indians bought T-90 but removed Shtora? Because its not effective.





They didn't remove anything, they ordered it without the shtora just like they ordered it without air conditioning which they ended up regretting. They tried to cut cost in any way possible, even assembling to T-90s from kits shipped from Russia.








500 said:


> The funny thing that latest Russian T-90 variant also lacks Shtora:








The Shtora has limitations, its only useful if it faces the threat but to claim it doesn't work is comical. Russian tanks are built with efficiency and cost savings in mind, the shtora would never have had a chance in hell to be equipped on T-90s if it did not work. No one will install equipment on a tank that is worthless esspecially when it will increase cost. A lot of people would lose their jobs and some face jail time if that was the case. All the components of the T-90 were tested in field trials before ever being approved for mass production, there is an entire chain of command it goes through. But continue more of your conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> They didn't remove anything, they ordered it without the shtora just like they ordered it without air conditioning which they ended up regretting. They tried to cut cost in any way possible, even assembling to T-90s from kits shipped from Russia.


Air conditioning is not a standard package of T-90. Shtora jammers dont cost anything, they wont add even 0.1% to tank cost.



> The Shtora has limitations, its only useful if it faces the threat but to claim it doesn't work is comical. Russian tanks are built with efficiency and cost savings in mind, the shtora would never have had a chance in hell to be equipped on T-90s if it did not work. No one will install equipment on a tank that is worthless esspecially when it will increase cost. A lot of people would lose their jobs and some face jail time if that was the case. All the components of the T-90 were tested in field trials before ever being approved for mass production, there is an entire chain of command it goes through. But continue more of your conspiracy theories.


Well, no one in the world puts them and now Russia itself decided to ditch it. Its you who believe in global conspiracy.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1045376/middle-east
BEIRUT: Militants from Al-Qaeda’s former Syria branch and opposition fighters who have recently joined forces against them fought in heavy clashes in the northwest of the country on Friday, an opposition official and a monitoring group said.
In another incident, at least 10 people were killed in Turkish airstrikes and shelling in and around a Syrian town held by the Daesh group, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Fighting between Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham, formerly the Al-Qaeda-affiliated Nusra Front, and more moderate, foreign-backed factions erupted this week in areas west of Aleppo and the adjacent rebel-held province of Idlib.

The clashes, which are taking place separately to the main battle in Syria’s conflict — that between rebels and the Syrian government — threaten to further weaken opposition to President Bashar Assad in the insurgents’ biggest territorial stronghold.

A rebel source said Fateh Al-Sham launched fierce new attacks on Friday.

“A short while ago there was tank bombardment of the base of the headquarters of our brothers in the Jaish Al-Islam (faction) in Babsiqa,” an opposition source in one of the groups involved in the fighting told Reuters.

“Activists are reporting casualties in a camp for women nearby from the tank and mortar bombardment.”
The clashes appeared to take place in two areas of Idlib — one west of Aleppo and close to the Turkish border, and the other south of Idlib city, close to the main highway linking Aleppo to Damascus.

The Observatory said each side was using “heavy weaponry,” and reported a number of civilian casualties.
In towns close to the fighting, several hundred people protested against Fateh Al-Sham for targeting opposition factions, or called for the clashes to stop so civilians would not get hurt, the British-based Observatory said.

Fateh Al-Sham, which routed at least one Free Syrian Army (FSA) faction this week, is now fighting against a number of groups that have joined forces under the powerful Ahrar Al-Sham to fend off the assault.

Ahrar Al-Sham, which presents itself as a mainstream group, sided with the FSA groups and said Fateh Al-Sham had rejected mediation attempts.

Fateh Al-Sham said on Tuesday it had been forced to act preemptively to “thwart conspiracies” being hatched against it.
The groups it has attacked include factions that attended peace talks in Kazakhstan sponsored by Damascus allies Russia and Iran, and rebel backer Turkey.

Turkish fire kills 10

The Turkish bombardment hit the northern town of Al-Bab and the nearby area of Tadif, both held by Daesh, on Thursday, according to the Observatory.

Al-Bab has come under heavy assault in recent weeks, with Turkish, Russian and Syrian warplanes carrying out strikes in or around the town.

The Observatory says it determines whose planes carry out raids according to their type, location, flight patterns and the munitions involved.

Turkish forces regularly carry our airstrikes in support of a ground operation it launched in Syria last August targeting both Daesh and Kurdish fighters. Several this month have been joint operations with Russia.

But Turkish officials insist the utmost is done to avoid any civilian casualties and have vehemently denied claims civilians have been killed in previous strikes.

Turkey’s state-run Anadolu news agency reported on Friday that 22 Daesh “terrorists” had been killed in the latest round of Turkish strikes on Syria, against a total of 272 Daesh targets.

Daesh is not included in a fragile nationwide cease-fire in force since Dec. 30 that led to peace negotiations jointly organized by Turkey, Russia and Iran in Kazakhstan this week.

There was no major breakthrough in the talks, which brought a government delegation together for indirect talks with representatives of armed groups for the first time.

Ankara has backed opposition groups fighting against Assad since the conflict began with anti-government protests in March 2011.

Moscow and Tehran have supported the government.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/6-armed-groups-form-new-umbrella-grouping-in-syria/737120

*IDLIB, Syria*

Six armed opposition groups on Saturday joined ranks to form a new grouping in Syria.

The umbrella group brings together Jabhat Fateh al-Sham (JFS), Nour al-Din al-Zenki movement, Liwa al-Haq, Jabhat Ansar al-Din, Jaysh al-Sunna, and Mujahido Ashiddaa, according to a statement released by the six groups.

The move came a few days after JFS, formerly known as al-Nusra Front, launched a military campaign against opposition factions that took part in last week's peace talks with the Syrian regime in Astana.

The Hai’at Tahrir al-Sham grouping will be chaired by Hashim al-Sheikh, who is also known as “Abu Jaber”, who had served as the commanding general of the Ahrar al-Sham group.

No details are yet available about the military lineup of the new body.

Syria has been locked in a devastating civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests with unexpected ferocity.






"The wounded armed opposition members and civilians who don't agree with the deal, will be sent to Idlib tomorrow," joint spokesman of civil organizations at Wadi Barada valley, Fuad Abu Khatab told Anadolu Agency.

"Those who don't want to exit Barada will have the option to stay after speaking with the regime." 

According to Abu Khatab, 1,500 individuals in total will leave the area. He added that the armed opposition members deployed around the valley will leave the area within 48 hours after the armed opposition members inside the valley go out. 

Recently, the regime forces had been intensively attacking the Wadi Barada valley. 

The Wadi Barada valley is 16 kilometers away from the center of Damascus and 12 kilometers from Lebanon. The valley also includes Ain al-Fijah, the main water supply of Damascus. 

The valley hosts about 100,000 Syrians, including those who fled from different parts of Syria due to the ongoing civil war.


----------



## 500

Another Shahed 129 lost over E. Ghouta:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-in-clash-with-is-near-syrias-al-bab-4497736/

A Turkish soldier was killed in clashes with Islamic State militants near al-Bab in northern Syria on Sunday, the Turkish military said, as fighting between Turkey-backed rebels and Sunni hard-liners grinds on.

Syrian rebels, backed by Turkish special forces, tanks and warplanes, have been besieging the Islamic State-held town since December. Turkey has repeatedly said it is close to taking al-Bab, although troops have been bogged down in street battles with Islamic State, slowing progress.

The militants have also used car bombs and other tactics to inflict damage on the rebels. One Turkish soldier was killed on Sunday morning in the latest clashes with militants in al Ghuz, west of al-Bab, the military said in a statement.

Turkey launched its Syrian incursion, dubbed “Operation Euphrates Shield” in late August, sweeping Islamic State from its Syrian border.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Another Shahed 129 lost over E. Ghouta:


Can you provide us with information how you came to the conclusion that this is the "Shahed 129"?


----------



## 500

warfareknow said:


> Can you provide us with information how you came to the conclusion that this is the "Shahed 129"?


Because thats only thing of that shape in Syria.






https://theaviationist.com/2014/04/10/shahed-drone-over-syria/

The funniest part is commercial reflex camera Nikon D810 as main payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Because thats only thing of that shape in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest part is reflex camera as payload.



good argumentation.


----------



## 500

Liberation of Wadi Barada, Assad aka Khamenai style in 3 stages:

*1) Destruction*















*
2) Displacement*










*
3) Looting













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Because thats only thing of that shape in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://theaviationist.com/2014/04/10/shahed-drone-over-syria/
> 
> The funniest part is commercial reflex camera Nikon D810 as main payload.


do I need to post Image of Shahed-129 for you to see the difference in size. well unless that Nikon D810 is wider than human body




it more look like the Israeli origin drone that was destroyed in Iran last year. interestingly the coloring match Israeli drones rather than Iranian one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1047076/middle-east





HASAKAH, Syria: A coalition fighting the Daesh group in Syria has received US armored vehicles for the first time and a promise of new American support, a coalition spokesman said Tuesday.

“American armored vehicles have arrived for the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) for the first time. This happened after the new US administration came to power,” spokesman Talal Sello told AFP.

He said the decision to supply the vehicles was taken by President Donald Trump’s administration, rather than in a simple continuation of US support under former president Barack Obama.

“Before we used to receive light weapons, ammunition... with these armored vehicles we’ve entered a new phase in the (US) support. It’s a sign,” Sello added.

“We have had meetings with representatives of the new administration, and they promised us extra support.”

The SDF has long been a key partner of the US-led coalition fighting Daesh in Syria and Iraq, and Washington has previously supplied the coalition of Kurdish and Arab fighters with light weaponry and has sent US and other Western special forces as “advisers.”

The US-led coalition has also backed the force with heavy air strikes targeting Daesh fighters.

The alliance has caused tensions between Washington and ally Turkey, which considers the main component of the SDF — the Kurdish YPG force — to be a “terrorist” organization.

The SDF has been battling since November 5 to oust the jihadists from the city of Raqqa, the group’s de facto capital in Syria.

Sello said the Trump administration had pledged extra support “particularly in the fight for Raqqa.”

In a two-month offensive, the SDF has taken large areas of northern Raqqa province.

The alliance was formed in October 2015, after the YPG Kurdish militia had already scored a string of victories against IS in northern Syria with air support from the US-led coalition.

Trump has said his focus in Syria will be battling IS, and on Saturday signed an executive order giving the US military 30 days to devise a plan to “defeat” the jihadist group.


The order, which called for a “comprehensive strategy and plans for the defeat of ISIS,” was seen as meaning more US forces and military hardware moving into Iraq and Syria.


----------



## Tiger Awan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826051397212848128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826051599982350336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826513424171544576

and then we have this
https://medium.com/@_alhamra/syrias...killed-by-russia-iran-85024c3251e6#.61cp75kan


----------



## beast89

Tiger Awan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826051397212848128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826051599982350336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826513424171544576
> 
> and then we have this
> https://medium.com/@_alhamra/syrias...killed-by-russia-iran-85024c3251e6#.61cp75kan



shame this expert missed the picture of the rebels celebrating destroying the water supply. He should stick to his day job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

beast89 said:


> shame this expert missed the picture of the rebels celebrating destroying the water supply. He should stick to his day job.



The expert is simply showing proofs of outside bombing. That has nothing to do with rebels


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Liberation of Wadi Barada, Assad aka Khamenai style in 3 stages:
> 
> *1) Destruction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) Displacement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 3) Looting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Worst type of coward are thease rebel s they were given option of face to face fight or leave areas just like aleepo but they don't have balls for comming out off Civilians areas and face SAA and fight like real man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Worst type of coward are thease rebel s they were given option of face to face fight or leave areas just like aleepo but they don't have balls for comming out off Civilians areas and face SAA and fight like real man


Thats THEIR town, while coward Assad and Khamenai send foreign terrorists to expel them. How u can justify that?

This is epic video. Infamous Assad TV journalist Shadi Hilwe tells Hezbie terrorists to pretend they are SAA and speak with Syrian accent:






What Assad supporters will tell about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Tiger Awan said:


> The expert is simply showing proofs of outside bombing. That has nothing to do with rebels


and how long has the battle wadi barada being going on for, only recently the terrorists lost it but the water supply was the first thing to go. And why is that terrorist celebrating destruction of the dam if it wasn't his thugs handy work?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> and how long has the battle wadi barada being going on for, only recently the terrorists lost it but the water supply was the first thing to go. And why is that terrorist celebrating destruction of the dam if it wasn't his thugs handy work?


Rebels just showed defiance.

*Assadists lied* that rebels poisoned water with diesel fuel. But there is zero trace of diesel and only outer destruction. 

There is clear footage of Assadists indiscriminately bombing water supply area.


----------



## Tiger Awan

beast89 said:


> and how long has the battle wadi barada being going on for, only recently the terrorists lost it but the water supply was the first thing to go. And why is that terrorist celebrating destruction of the dam if it wasn't his thugs handy work?



He can be standing there and posing for any reason. I can not tell. What I can tell from the footage provided by none other than Assad's mercenaries show damage consistent with aerial bombardment.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Hasakeh*: The United States has provided Syrian fighters battling the ISIS group with armoured vehicles for the first time, a US official and a spokesman for the anti-jihadist force said Tuesday.


----------



## 50cent

Thank you all volunteers from Palestine Iran Afghanistan. For their goodwork

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-opposition-resists-regime-advance-on-daraa/741079

For the tenth day in a row, Syrian armed opposition groups have resisted attempts by the Assad regime and allied militias to advance on Daraa’s northern countryside.

Clashes between the two sides remain ongoing on the outskirts of Daraa’s Al-Waredat village.

Located on the eastern side of the highway linking capital Damascus to Jordanian capital Amman, the village was captured earlier by regime forces.

According to Ali Abu al-Gharib, a commander of the opposition Free Syrian Army (FSA), regime forces and allied militias have continued to violate a one-month-old ceasefire.

The ceasefire has not entirely gone into effect in Daraa due to ongoing military operations in the province’s north and the regime’s deployment of troops in the city’s outskirts, Abu al-Gharib said.

The regime, he added, had also recently ratcheted up its ongoing siege of the town of Mahajjah in Daraa’s northern countryside.

According to the FSA commander, hundreds of local residents have been displaced from several villages in the area, including Al-Najeeh, Jenin, Qerata and Al-Zabayer.


----------



## 500




----------



## Timur

500 said:


> Because thats only thing of that shape in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://theaviationist.com/2014/04/10/shahed-drone-over-syria/
> 
> The funniest part is commercial reflex camera Nikon D810 as main payload.



no it looks like they used scooter motor with a sport air filter 








but I must say with embargo I would also do the same get what you get and make one maybe I would use a cluster of cameras .. 



500 said:


>



the picture should look like this:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1049101/middle-east
RAQQA, Syria/BEIRUT, Lebanon: An alliance of US-backed militias started a new phase of its campaign against the Daesh-held city of Raqqa on Saturday, aiming to complete its encirclement and sever the road to militant strongholds in Deir Al-Zor province.

The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) said in a statement the action was being undertaken with “increasing support from the (US-led) international coalition forces” through both air strikes and backing from coalition special forces on the ground.

The SDF, which includes the powerful Kurdish YPG militia, launched its multi-phased campaign aimed at encircling and ultimately capturing Raqqa in November. It is the main US partner in the fight against Islamic State in Syria.
Fighting also raged between Daesh and Syrian government forces northeast of Aleppo, where the Syrian army is nearing the IS-held city of Al-Bab, risking a confrontation with Turkish forces that are fighting the group in the same area.

Islamic State is being fought in separate campaigns in Syria by the US-backed SDF, the Turkish army and the Syrian rebel groups it backs, and the Syrian army with help from the Russian air force and Iranian-backed militia.

An SDF commander told Reuters the forces had so far advanced a few kilometers in the latest phase, which aims to capture areas to the east of the city, including the highway linking it to Deir Al-Zor province.

Deir Al-Zor, which is almost entirely in Daesh hands, stretches all the way to the Iraqi border. A Kurdish military source told Reuters on Tuesday that the goals of this phase included capturing the main highway.

Several hundred US special forces soldiers have been supporting SDF operations against Islamic State in northern Syria. France said in June that its special forces were advising rebels in the same area.

Representatives of the US-led coalition looked on as the statement declaring the start of the new phase was read out in a village in northern Raqqa province.

PHASE THREE
This is the third phase of the Raqqa operation. The first phase targeted areas north of Raqqa city. The second, targeting areas to the west of the city, is ongoing, with SDF forces yet to capture the Islamic State-held Euphrates dam.
Air strikes on Friday in Raqqa hit two bridges over the Euphrates river, hindering movement from the city southwards and killing six IS militants, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported.

US support for the SDF has been a point of tension with NATO ally Turkey, which views the YPG as an extension of the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), a group that has fought a three-decade insurgency in Turkey.

The United States says it is providing training and material support only to Arab elements of the SDF. It supplied them last month with armored vehicles for the first time to help in the Raqqa campaign.

US President Donald Trump signed an executive order last week requesting the Pentagon, joint chiefs of staff and other agencies to submit a preliminary plan in 30 days for defeating Islamic State.

One key decision awaiting the Trump administration is whether to directly provide weapons to the YPG.

The US-backed campaign against Islamic State in Syria has focused mostly on northern parts of the country. Turkey launched its own offensive against the group along the border in August, deploying its army in support of Free Syrian Army rebel groups.

The Turkish campaign, which also aims to prevent further expansion of YPG control, has been encountering fierce Islamic State resistance in Al-Bab since December.

Syrian government forces have staged a rapid advance of their own toward Al-Bab in the last two weeks. (Writing by Tom Perry in Beirut; Editing by Alexander Smith)


----------



## Hindustani78

Security forces in battle with Islamic State militants. (File photo for representational purposes. REUTERS/Hani Amara/)
By: AFP | Amman | Published:February 5, 2017 2:14 am
http://indianexpress.com/article/world/jordan-hits-is-in-syria-two-years-after-pilot-burned-alive/
*Jordanian forces used drones and precision-guided munitions in the operation, which was part of the "kingdom's efforts to eradicate the terrorist group".*

Jordan said today its warplanes have bombed Islamic State group positions in southern Syria two years after one of its pilots was captured and killed by the jihadists. The kingdom, part of an international coalition battling IS in Syria and Iraq, has intensified its strikes since IS captured Maaz al-Kassasbeh when his plane crashed in Syria in December 2014. 

On February 3, 2015, the group released footage showing the pilot being burned alive in a cage, and yesterday’s strikes came on the second anniversary of the video’s release. “Jordanian Air Force planes, in memory of our martyrs who have fallen in our war against terrorism, on Friday evening targeted various positions of the terrorist gang Daesh in southern Syria,” the military said in a statement, using the Arabic acronym for IS.

It said that the strikes against targets including a captured former Syrian army base killed and wounded several IS members and destroyed an arms depot, a car bomb workshop and a barracks.

Jordanian forces used drones and precision-guided munitions in the operation, which was part of the “kingdom’s efforts to eradicate the terrorist group”, it said.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Old boy this war is a total mess. Everybody is fighting for their own share of the cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Thats THEIR town, while coward Assad and Khamenai send foreign terrorists to expel them. How u can justify that?
> 
> This is epic video. Infamous Assad TV journalist Shadi Hilwe tells Hezbie terrorists to pretend they are SAA and speak with Syrian accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Assad supporters will tell about it?


By hiding in buildings to escape enemy fire that's how thease rebel are fighting . Thease jihadis have turned this Wadi bards town into no go zone areas, cut of water supply for Damascus residents Syrian government has FL right to reclaim it's area it is used for attacking government as for it concern u r repeating same points like aleepo , and completely opposite thing happened all Sunnis majority civilansthey chooses to stay in SAA areaz



mike2000 is back said:


> Old boy this war is a total mess. Everybody is fighting for their own share of the cake


It's actually animals Alqaeda Isis gangs under disguise of innocent civilians vs SAA secular forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> By hiding in buildings to escape enemy fire that's how thease rebel are fighting . Thease jihadis have turned this Wadi bards town into no go zone areas, cut of water supply for Damascus residents Syrian government has FL right to reclaim it's area it is used for attacking government as for it concern u r repeating same points like aleepo , and completely opposite thing happened all Sunnis majority civilansthey chooses to stay in SAA areaz


Out of over 2 million Aleppo city population barely third remained. Towns like Safira and Hader are completely cleansed by Khamenai thugs.

Liberation of Aleppo goes on:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Out of over 2 million Aleppo city population barely third remained. Towns like Safira and Hader are completely cleansed by Khamenai thugs.
> 
> Liberation of Aleppo goes on:


Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

galaxy_surfer said:


> It's actually animals Alqaeda Isis gangs under disguise of innocent civilians vs SAA secular forces


That's Bullshit I'm afraid,. SAA "secular forces" are almost powerless and incompetent, the Syrian regime has been surviving all thanks to foreign Shias militias (recurited by Iran from Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan, Hezbollah Lebanon etc ), troops from Iran, and massive Russian military support (air force, special forces, advisers, troops). Without them the regime would have collapsed/lost the whole country long ago(as they were already doing before these foreign forces intervened).
Similarly, the rebels also have many foreign fighters in their ranks.

In short, Syrians now have little to no say or control over the future of their country all thanks to one man's greed for power. The country's future and end of conflict will be (and is being) decided by foreign powers.


----------



## LordTyrannus

Every civilized People must swear allegiance to Bashar Al Asad the Butcher of muslim jihadi children (potencial terorists)

Bashar we TRUST IN YOU!






DIVIDE ET IMPERA!


----------



## 50cent

sasadude said:


> Russia dropped more than 100,000 bombs so far since intervention and killed hundreds of thousands of Muslims in Syria.


Muslims have killed more Muslims than others real fact 100000 is total number of civilans killed in 5 years real figure is close to that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

500 said:


> Out of over 2 million Aleppo city population barely third remained. Towns like Safira and Hader are completely cleansed by Khamenai thugs.
> 
> Liberation of Aleppo goes on:


seems lots of info in hard drives...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

mike2000 is back said:


> That's Bullshit I'm afraid,. SAA "secular forces" are almost powerless and incompetent, the Syrian regime has been surviving all thanks to foreign Shias militias (recurited by Iran from Iraq, Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan etc ), troops from Iran, and massive Russian military support (air force, special forces, advisers, troops). Without them the regime would have collapsed/lost the whole country long ago(as they were already doing before these foreign forces intervened).
> Similarly, the rebels also have many foreign fighters in their ranks.
> 
> In short, Syrians now have little to no say or control over the future of their country all thanks to one man's greed for power. The country's future and end of conflict will be (and is being) decided by foreign powers.


Search in YouTube foreign fighters In syria. This will increase ur knowledge i. SAA is currently outnumbered by thease foreign terroist.everone is allowed to practice his own religion in Syria . That's why all sunnis of aleepo stayed in SAA military areas in aleepo even though they are not Sunnis whereas rebels are targeting all minorities in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

galaxy_surfer said:


> Search in YouTube foreign fighters In syria. This will increase ur knowledge i. SAA is currently outnumbered by thease foreign terroist.everone is allowed to practice his own religion in Syria . That's why all sunnis of aleepo stayed in SAA military areas in aleepo even though they are not Sunnis whereas rebels are targeting all minorities in syria


LOL you even got what I wrote ? 
You are just ranting the same thing over and over again without even understanding what someone wrote in reply. 
I know you support Assad regime (which is normal since everybody is free to supply the side they want according to their feelings/inclination), but that doesn't means you shouldnt be rational. 
It's clear from your posts that you are biased for one side, just like some other members here are biased for the other..Doesn't means we shouldn't be rational. 
At the end of the day the Syrian sectarian geo political civil war started due to one man's(dictator) greed for power , and the blody repression that followed the uprisings and as I said Syria's future and how the county might be carved out(into probably zones of influence) will be and is being decided) by foreign powers/players . Period. Those are the facts on the ground today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) is “completely besieged” in its last major stronghold in Syria’s Aleppo province, a war monitor said on Feb. 6, after pro-regime forces cut a road on the south of the town, while the rest of it surrounded by Ankara-backed rebel forces.

ISIL fighters were cut off in the northern Syrian town of al-Bab after forces loyal to the government of President Bashar al-Assad severed a road into the northern town, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported, according to Agence France-Presse.

“Al-Bab is now completely besieged by the regime from the south, and the Turkish forces and rebels from the east, north and west,” said the Britain-based monitor, which relies on a network of sources on the ground for its reports.

It came after “the regime’s forces and allied militia seized the only and last main road used by the jihadists between al-Bab and Raqqa,” Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman told AFP, referring to the jihadists’ de facto capital in Syria.

Regime forces were backed by fighters from Lebanese Shiite movement Hezbollah and by Russian artillery, said the Observatory.

The town of al-Bab, 25 kilometers south of the border with Turkey, is seen as a prize by nearly all sides in the complex war.

Since December last year, Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebel fighters have edged toward al-Bab from the north wing with the backing of Turkish forces, artillery and air strikes.

In January, Turkey’s air force began carrying out joint bombing raids around al-Bab with al-Assad’s ally Russia.
The two parties back opposing sides in the war but have joined forces in recent months to try to bring an end to the conflict.

U.S.-led anti-ISIL coalition forces have also recently conducted air strikes in the al-Bab region in support of Turkey. 

Al-Assad has refocused on ISIL since fully recapturing Aleppo city in December 2016, in the biggest blow to rebel forces fighting to topple his regime for nearly six years.

As Ankara-backed forces and Syrian regime troops edge closer to al-Bab from different sides, the Turkish military said on Feb. 6 in a written statement that a total of 21 ISIL militants were “neutralized” in northern Syria as part of its ongoing Euphrates Shield operation. 

Authorities use the word “neutralized” to refer to militants who are killed, incapacitated or captured. 
In a statement, the Turkish Armed Forces also said 256 ISIL targets, including defensive placements and shelters, had been hit. 

Turkish jets destroyed 65 ISIL targets in al-Bab and Bzagah, including 59 buildings used by militants, the statement added. 

In addition, a total of 57 mines and 3,704 improvised explosive devices have been defused since the start of the operation on Aug. 24, 2016, according to the statement. 

The Euphrates Shield operation aims to tighten border security, eliminate terror threats along Turkish borders and support FSA opposition forces in Syria.

ISIL is among several jihadist movements that have shot to prominence during the Syrian war, which has left more than 310,000 people dead and has forced millions more from their homes.

Al-Assad’s forces were also locked in fighting with ISIL in the central province of Homs on the weekend, the observatory said.

On Feb. 4, U.S.-backed Kurdish and Arab fighters comprising the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) announced a new and third phase in their campaign to capture Raqqa, but said they needed more weapons to win.

The SDF launched their offensive for the key jihadist stronghold in November last year and have taken some ground further up the Euphrates Valley but are still some distance away.

SDF fighters have received training and air support from the U.S.-led coalition against ISIL. Last week Washington said it had provided them with armored sports utility vehicles (SUVs) for the first time.

February/06/2017


----------



## 925boy

mike2000 is back said:


> At the end of the day the Syrian sectarian geo political civil war started due to one man's(dictator) greed for power , and the blody repression that followed the uprisings and as I said Syria's future and how the county might be carved out(into probably zones of influence) .


how was Assad greedy by staying in power(with at least 50% of populations support throughout the conflict too)? if he just ditched power and ran to Iran people would have said he let extremists take over the country.
THis is a question i have for all the anti assad people- Humans tend to fight back/defend themselves when attacked right? So why is it not normal for a govt(which is made of people too,esp. when they have at least decent/ok amt of support amongst population) to "fight back"against violentforeign backed extremists? just seems illogical and unrealistic. There's usually little value in whats easy and it was easier for Assad to throw in the towel and ditch Syria. You call it his greed BECAUSE you are trying to understand a different country using YOUR own western democracy standards(which like legalized gay marriage, only really works for westerners, sorry). People should put their thinking caps on and realize human realities are mostly relative. At the end of the day, this syrian war is a savage war that some crazily think Assad is exempt from participating in AS IT IS. Assad wont get the whole syria back, but he will keep and control the most important parts and his enemies will never see a UN hall. Rebels/rebel supporters in the end will always look for someone/something to blame(e.g @500 ) because when they achieve something "valuable" they find out its actually useless in the grand scheme of the war.And besides, their pupppet masters will decide everything not them so wtf r they kiddin that they actually stand for anything? gimme a break. Assad is wrong but he prefers to win than be right, and he has played some good card that kept him in control. u want assad to leave? to be replaced by who though? an unknown person with unknown untrusted capabilities AT a sensitive time in a country's life? smfh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL you even got what I wrote ?
> You are just ranting the same thing over and over again without even understanding what someone wrote in reply.
> I know you support Assad regime (which is normal since everybody is free to supply the side they want according to their feelings/inclination), but that doesn't means you shouldnt be rational.
> It's clear from your posts that you are biased for one side, just like some other members here are biased for the other..Doesn't means we shouldn't be rational.
> At the end of the day the Syrian sectarian geo political civil war started due to one man's(dictator) greed for power , and the blody repression that followed the uprisings and as I said Syria's future and how the county might be carved out(into probably zones of influence) will be and is being decided) by foreign powers/players . Period. Those are the facts on the ground today.


Shut Up and stop Personal insults

No one gives a fck for a delirious terrorist like you


All the statistics even by those by CIA shows Assad's popularity in Syria is more than 60% minimum. I don't give a damn about anyone but the fact remains the sane Syrian people prefer currect Syrian government over terrorists at any rate.

http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html

https://www.rt.com/politics/official-word/320261-assad-france-poll-figaro

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

mike2000 is back said:


> Old boy this war is a total mess. Everybody is fighting for their own share of the cake


Again with the old boy, how hard ur indian asss must be trying to appear a brit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> All the statistics even by those by CIA shows Assad's popularity in Syria is more than 60% minimum. I don't give a damn about anyone but the fact remains the sane Syrian people prefer currect Syrian government over terrorists at any rate.


2 questions Assadists never answered:

1) If Assad is so popular, why they never made any elections in 40 years of full control?
2) If Assad is so popular, then why he needs to mport sectarian thugs from all over the world to fight for him?



925boy said:


> how was Assad greedy by staying in power(with at least 50% of populations support throughout the conflict too)? if he just ditched power and ran to Iran people would have said he let extremists take over the country.
> THis is a question i have for all the anti assad people- Humans tend to fight back/defend themselves when attacked right? So why is it not normal for a govt(which is made of people too,esp. when they have at least decent/ok amt of support amongst population) to "fight back"against violentforeign backed extremists? just seems illogical and unrealistic. There's usually little value in whats easy and it was easier for Assad to throw in the towel and ditch Syria. You call it his greed BECAUSE you are trying to understand a different country using YOUR own western democracy standards(which like legalized gay marriage, only really works for westerners, sorry). People should put their thinking caps on and realize human realities are mostly relative. At the end of the day, this syrian war is a savage war that some crazily think Assad is exempt from participating in AS IT IS. Assad wont get the whole syria back, but he will keep and control the most important parts and his enemies will never see a UN hall. Rebels/rebel supporters in the end will always look for someone/something to blame(e.g @500 ) because when they achieve something "valuable" they find out its actually useless in the grand scheme of the war.And besides, their pupppet masters will decide everything not them so wtf r they kiddin that they actually stand for anything? gimme a break. Assad is wrong but he prefers to win than be right, and he has played some good card that kept him in control. u want assad to leave? to be replaced by who though? an unknown person with unknown untrusted capabilities AT a sensitive time in a country's life? smfh


Assad did not fight extremists, he CREATED extremists. Thats all his strategy. Thats why 90% of Russia and Iran attacks are directed against the rebels and not against ISIS for example. As for his so called support - see above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin aka Assad massive bombing of Idlib despite cease fire. Thats their plan: displace people to Idlib, rob their houses, then murder them there.


----------



## Draco.IMF

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin aka Assad massive bombing of Idlib despite cease fire. Thats their plan: displace people to Idlib, rob their houses, then murder them there.



500 is a troll, arguing with him makes so much sense like arguing with a women, just dont, ignore it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> 2 questions Assadists never answered:
> 
> 
> 2) If Assad is so popular, then why he needs to mport sectarian thugs from all over the world to fight for him?
> 
> 
> .


 both side use foreign soldiers both side use barrel bombs rebels arent pure as honey and milk they are far more worse than. Isis here is how rebels hide their.foreign soldiers



they secretly burry them to hide their casualties



bit don't worry Hezbollah reconnisence unit will soon discovered them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

https://www.wsj.com/articles/syria-detains-opponents-as-it-reasserts-control
*Syria Detains Opponents as It Reasserts Control*
*The regime is using mass detentions as it takes over areas previously held by rebels, the opposition says*






Aleppo residents this month passed buses that were used as barricades during the battle for the city, which the Syrian regime regained full control of in December.PHOTO: YOUSSEF BADAWI/EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY

By 
RAJA ABDULRAHIM
Feb. 7, 2017 6:25 a.m. ET

Weeks after he disappeared while fleeing the devastated city of Aleppo, Abdulhadi Kamel of the Syrian civil-defense group White Helmets turned up last month in an online video posted by a Russian-language news agency.

His hair and beard disheveled, Mr. Kamel denounced the work of his Nobel Peace Prize-nominated organization in opposition-held areas of the country, saying it was all staged to implicate the Syrian government and its Russian allies in the killing of civilians.

“I hope our state forgives us,” Mr. Kamel said, in what his former colleagues said was a forced confession while under detention by President Bashar al-Assad’s regime. The White Helmets said he is still being held by the regime and called for his immediate release.


As the regime regains territory from weakened rebels six years into the Syrian war, opposition activists and residents say it is using mass detentions and other security-state tactics to snuff out dissent in places that were out of its control for years.

Critics say it is part of a long-running pattern of abuse. A report released Tuesday by Amnesty International said the government pursued a policy of “extermination” in the military-run Sadnaya prison, hanging as many as 13,000 prisoners there since the uprising against the Assad regime began in March 2011.

At least once a week—and often twice—authorities executed prisoners in the middle of the night in groups of up to 50, according to the report, which Amnesty said was based on dozens of interviews with former detainees, prison guards, judges and lawyers.

Mr. Kamel was one of nearly 1,500 people caught up in a regime dragnet in the final month as Aleppo fell to the government and its allies, according to the opposition group Syrian Network for Human Rights.

Iranian-backed Shiite militiamen and Syrian soldiers at a checkpoint stopped the convoy, which was escorted by the International Committee of the Red Cross, according to people who were in the convoy and the White Helmets. Mr. Kamel was shot in the shoulder and arrested by regime forces along with several others, according to the White Helmets.

Most of those caught in the dragnet were men wanted for compulsory military service, according to the network. They also included many women and 17 families, including children.






A convoy of buses and ambulances evacuated Aleppo in December. PHOTO: HASAN KATAN/ANADOLU AGENCY/GETTY IMAGES

Those who have recently been imprisoned are in addition to tens of thousands of detainees who human rights groups allege have been forcibly disappeared in the regime’s labyrinth of notorious prisons over the course of the war.

The regime has long denied such allegations. But it reports regularly on wanted people turning themselves in and “settling their legal status”—surrendering and reconciling with the government.

Syrian officials had no immediate comment on the recent wave of arrests in Aleppo.

Former residents of Aleppo and activist groups say that since the regime consolidated control over the entire city, it has arrested people who took part in protests, nurses and doctors who treated the victims of Russian and regime airstrikes and humanitarian workers.

“The regime went from house to house with militiamen from the same neighborhoods with lists of those wanted,” said Mahmoud Ahmad, an antigovernment activist who left the city in December. “They arrested men because they had demonstrated against the regime or had repaired a car for the rebels.”






Syrians waved the national flag during a January gathering in Aleppo to express support for President Bashar al-Assad. PHOTO: GEORGE OURFALIAN/AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES

Detaining dissenters is a policy “that has been going on for decades and it could continue for years after the conflict,” said Diana Semaan, a Syrian researcher for Amnesty International.

Ghadeer, a former Aleppo resident who did humanitarian work in the rebel-held side of the city, said she spent 20 days in regime-controlled areas of the city after being forced to flee her home during the government assault. She said she left the house only once and hid her face with a niqab, or face veil, fearing she might be identified and arrested by regime soldiers or their allies.

Soon after the regime regained control of Aleppo, it posted checkpoints manned by informants, said Ghadeer, who asked to be identified only by her first name. After nearly three weeks, she said she paid a man to smuggle her out to the nearby countryside still under rebel control.

Four of her former colleagues have been arrested, she said.

“They went to the regime areas believing that they would be OK because they had never carried a weapon,” she said. “Whomever worked in charity or used to distribute bread or was in any organization is wanted. It’s like a fishing expedition and in the end they were fishing us out.”

In December, the United Nations said it was deeply concerned over the fate of hundreds of men reported missing after fleeing into government-controlled areas given the regime’s “terrible record of arbitrary detention, torture and enforced disappearances.” The U.N. said in January it had yet to verify their whereabouts.

At Syrian peace talks last month, rebel leaders said they had secured a guarantee from Russia that 13,000 female prisoners would be released by the regime as part of an agreement to secure a shaky cease-fire. None have been released yet.

—Nour Alakraa and Noam Raydan contributed to this article.


----------



## Solomon2

*SYRIA: HUMAN SLAUGHTERHOUSE: MASS HANGINGS AND EXTERMINATION AT SAYDNAYA PRISON, SYRIA*
By *Amnesty International*, 7 February 2017, Index number: MDE 24/5415/2017

At Saydnaya Military Prison, the Syrian authorities have quietly and methodically organized the killing of thousands of people in their custody. Amnesty International’s research shows that the murder, torture, enforced disappearance and extermination carried out at Saydnaya since 2011 have been perpetrated as part of an attack against the civilian population that has been widespread, as well as systematic, and carried out in furtherance of state policy. We therefore conclude that the Syrian authorities’ violations at Saydnaya amount to crimes against humanity. Amnesty International urgently calls for an independent and impartial investigation into crimes committed at Saydnaya.

*Choose a language to view report*
DOWNLOAD PDF


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> 2 questions Assadists never answered:
> 
> 1) If Assad is so popular, why they never made any elections in 40 years of full control?
> 2) If Assad is so popular, then why he needs to mport sectarian thugs from all over the world to fight for him?
> 
> 
> Assad did not fight extremists, he CREATED extremists. Thats all his strategy. Thats why 90% of Russia and Iran attacks are directed against the rebels and not against ISIS for example. As for his so called support - see above.



1)- 1) He didnt need elections. He was ruling with enough unspoken consensus from the poplation. 2) Islam and western democracy are not full compatible so lets not ignore the regional/national/cultural context. but can u tell me how syria was for citizens then versus now? i bet u wont.

2)He needs to import thugs because many enemy countries ALSO imported men, weapons, money into Syria...obviously how could soo many people rise up so effectively and violently without external support. even your ISrael supported rebels or/and ISIS(thats why when ISIS did its first attack on ISrael last year everyone said - "ah, why ISIS Di that?".lol).
If Assad created extremists then why would they fight him now then?why would they turn against their "master"? it doesnt make sense. The ME has always had an extremism problem but when its syria and assad its assad who created them. give me a break. 

Look, i am not saying that there isnt legit opposition to assad(its part of nationhood),but without skechy external support they couldnt have put the SAA in such problems. what are your rebels going to hold in their hand at the end of their savage jihad in syria and be proud of?u know it.....nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

925boy said:


> how was Assad greedy by staying in power(with at least 50% of populations support throughout the conflict too)? if he just ditched power and ran to Iran people would have said he let extremists take over the country.
> THis is a question i have for all the anti assad people- Humans tend to fight back/defend themselves when attacked right? So why is it not normal for a govt(which is made of people too,esp. when they have at least decent/ok amt of support amongst population) to "fight back"against violentforeign backed extremists? just seems illogical and unrealistic. There's usually little value in whats easy and it was easier for Assad to throw in the towel and ditch Syria. You call it his greed BECAUSE you are trying to understand a different country using YOUR own western democracy standards(which like legalized gay marriage, only really works for westerners, sorry). People should put their thinking caps on and realize human realities are mostly relative. At the end of the day, this syrian war is a savage war that some crazily think Assad is exempt from participating in AS IT IS. Assad wont get the whole syria back, but he will keep and control the most important parts and his enemies will never see a UN hall. Rebels/rebel supporters in the end will always look for someone/something to blame(e.g @500 ) because when they achieve something "valuable" they find out its actually useless in the grand scheme of the war.And besides, their puppet masters will decide everything not them so wtf r they kiddin that they actually stand for anything? gimme a break. Assad is wrong but he prefers to win than be right, and he has played some good card that kept him in control. u want assad to leave? to be replaced by who though? an unknown person with unknown untrusted capabilities AT a sensitive time in a country's life? smfh


what are you even talking about??lol 
So according to you the Arab uprisings were all a false flag revolt by evil western powers isnt it? Arab populations are all naive foolish puppets who have been manipulated by evil foreign powers to rise up against their governments from Egypt to Tunisia to Yemen to syria etc etc they were all manipulated by the west to rise up. lool You people should keep dreaming and blaming the west for all your ills and incompetent brutal dictators. Assad could have left power(well, more like be forced to do so, since i know its never an easy thing to do after ruling for so long and thinking the country belongs to you.) like Mubarak was forced to do, at least that prevented Egypt from going the way of civil war like Syria, same with Tunisia.If it was done on time and in a rational manner Syria will definitely not be in the current situation it is today. They might have been so civil unrest after that, but things would have stabilise after sometime.

Your theory, reminds of how what i heard in some African countries i visited where a few people(especially the naive ones and those who are benefiting from the current regime) were saying how any protests or complains the public carried out were all labeled by the regime and its sympathizers as terrorists or puppets being manipulated by dark foreign forces.  These dictators will say things like : i'm the only one who can rule this country until my death, so its ether me or total chaos. I have heard it several times, it's now boring to be honest. Funny thing is these dictators will make sure they eradicate any opposition to their rule(they will often keep a symbolic weak useless opposition party to show that they have an opposition party at least. lol) and destroy and make their country's institution as weak as possible, so as to ensure the country relies only on them to rule. Its a very sad state of affair, especially when the people live in poverty and are deprived of opportunities/mass unemployment. They have no way to voiced their discontent less they be labeled as foreign agents trying to cause chaos in the country and treated accordingly . lol Reading comments like yours makes me laugh. 

Anyway, there is something i have to admit though, the people get the government they deserve(well, most of the time at least). So i do agree with some people who say its up to the public to decide what type of rule they want for their country after a revolution/uprising, just like the Tunisian did after they successful overthrow their brutal Tyrant(guess according to you it was also engineered by the almighty West. lol) Ben Ali who had ruled the country with an iron fist for decades. Hopefully many other countries in the region will follow Tunisia's example and established a better democratic system,even though i know its never an easy thing to do especially after a violent uprising and all the chaos that comes with this.However i believe with time the country will be better off and will stabilize. Its up to the people to decide what kind of rule they will want their country to have. No uprisings starts for nothing, its merely an accumulation of years/decades of frustration,oppression, anger and inability to make their voice heard/taken into consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> 1)- 1) He didnt need elections. He was ruling with enough unspoken consensus from the poplation. 2) Islam and western democracy are not full compatible so lets not ignore the regional/national/cultural context. but can u tell me how syria was for citizens then versus now? i bet u wont.


Somehow before Alawi coup Syria was perfectly compatible with democracy and elections. But since Assads came top power we got ZERO elections. 



> 2)He needs to import thugs because many enemy countries ALSO imported men, weapons, money into Syria...obviously how could soo many people rise up so effectively and violently without external support. even your ISrael supported rebels or/and ISIS(thats why when ISIS did its first attack on ISrael last year everyone said - "ah, why ISIS Di that?".lol).
> If Assad created extremists then why would they fight him now then?why would they turn against their "master"? it doesnt make sense. The ME has always had an extremism problem but when its syria and assad its assad who created them. give me a break.


Really a ruler of 22 million country with thousands of tanks and hundreds jets needs to import fighters because of several thousands foreigners with rusty AK?? Where is Asads 300 K army with 300 K reserves? All we see is 2 K Tiger force running from one place to another and swarms of Khamenai sectarian mercenaries.




> Look, i am not saying that there isnt legit opposition to assad(its part of nationhood),but without skechy external support they couldnt have put the SAA in such problems. what are your rebels going to hold in their hand at the end of their savage jihad in syria and be proud of?u know it.....nothing.


Assads took one of the most democratic states in Arab world and turned it into sadistic totalitarian dictatorship with industrial scale torture. When people went to demonstrations he used "Assad or Syria will burn" tactics, destroying half of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

2800 said:


> Shut Up and stop Personal insults
> 
> No one gives a fck for a delirious terrorist like you
> 
> 
> All the statistics even by those by CIA shows Assad's popularity in Syria is more than 60% minimum. I don't give a damn about anyone but the fact remains the sane Syrian people prefer currect Syrian government over terrorists at any rate.
> 
> http://www.voltairenet.org/article178779.html
> 
> https://www.rt.com/politics/official-word/320261-assad-france-poll-figaro
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda


yes, yes, Assad is an Angel, the rest are evil/terrorists.  Not surprised though judging you are Iranian as his main backer. 
Funny you call others terrorists when they don't agree with your point(not surprised though, judging by all your comments which are full of anger and ranting). 
Plus stop with those useless links, anybody can provide links to "prove" the other party is a terrorist, including your own country. So its useless to be honest.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Kids killed in Idlib strike today. Despite the truce and for absolutely no reason at all except pure sadism.


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> yes, yes, Assad is an Angel, the rest are evil/terrorists.  Not surprised though judging you are Iranian as his main backer.
> Funny you call others terrorists when they don't agree with your point(not surprised though, judging by all your comments which are full of anger and ranting).
> Plus stop with those useless links, anybody can provide links to "prove" the other party is a terrorist, including your own country. So its useless to be honest.,




You are one of dumbest ever living beasts on planet

Most of your trash writings are extremely stupid

You either have no brain or it's extremely damaged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mike2000 is back said:


> what are you even talking about??lol
> So according to you the Arab uprisings were all a false flag revolt by evil western powers isnt it? Arab populations are all naive foolish puppets who have been manipulated by evil foreign powers to rise up against their governments from Egypt to Tunisia to Yemen to syria etc etc they were all manipulated by the west to rise up. lool You people should keep dreaming and blaming the west for all your ills and incompetent brutal dictators. Assad could have left power(well, more like be forced to do so, since i know its never an easy thing to do after ruling for so long and thinking the country belongs to you.) like Mubarak was forced to do, at least that prevented Egypt from going the way of civil war like Syria, same with Tunisia.If it was done on time and in a rational manner Syria will definitely not be in the current situation it is today. They might have been so civil unrest after that, but things would have stabilise after sometime.
> 
> Your theory, reminds of how what i heard in some African countries i visited where a few people(especially the naive ones and those who are benefiting from the current regime) were saying how any protests or complains the public carried out were all labeled by the regime and its sympathizers as terrorists or puppets being manipulated by dark foreign forces.  These dictators will say things like : i'm the only one who can rule this country until my death, so its ether me or total chaos. I have heard it several times, it's now boring to be honest. Funny thing is these dictators will make sure they eradicate any opposition to their rule(they will often keep a symbolic weak useless opposition party to show that they have an opposition party at least. lol) and destroy and make their country's institution as weak as possible, so as to ensure the country relies only on them to rule. Its a very sad state of affair, especially when the people live in poverty and are deprived of opportunities/mass unemployment. They have no way to voiced their discontent less they be labeled as foreign agents trying to cause chaos in the country and treated accordingly . lol Reading comments like yours makes me laugh.
> 
> Anyway, there is something i have to admit though, the people get the government they deserve(well, most of the time at least). So i do agree with some people who say its up to the public to decide what type of rule they want for their country after a revolution/uprising, just like the Tunisian did after they successful overthrow their brutal Tyrant(guess according to you it was also engineered by the almighty West. lol) Ben Ali who had ruled the country with an iron fist for decades. Hopefully many other countries in the region will follow Tunisia's example and established a better democratic system,even though i know its never an easy thing to do especially after a violent uprising and all the chaos that comes with this.However i believe with time the country will be better off and will stabilize. Its up to the people to decide what kind of rule they will want their country to have. No uprisings starts for nothing, its merely an accumulation of years/decades of frustration,oppression, anger and inability to make their voice heard/taken into consideration.




The idea that west behind dictators and every problem might not be that much accurate all the time and surly such a policy of having a bogeyman to scare people commonly have been used by all dictators not only now but also throughout history but you gotta admit that many of these dictators at least in the ME have always enjoyed western support. one example is Iranian king "Shah" which was brought to the power by military coup orhestrated by CIA and MI6 and was supported to the last minutes by the USA or as you mentioned Egyptian president "Mobark" .. all of them receive military aid and political support from western country against their people will ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1




----------



## 500

Airstrike on Waer, Homs Suburb. 12 civilians killed.






Whats wrong with these people (Khamenai aka Assad aka Putin). They really enjoy murdering for no reason.


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Airstrike on Waer, Homs Suburb. 12 civilians killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with these people (Khamenai aka Assad aka Putin). They really enjoy murdering for no reason.


Affirmative


----------



## 50cent

Syrian army rescued women and children from foreign Jihadis kharjis terroist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Rebel fighters eat while resting on the outskirts of the northern Syrian town of al-Bab, Syria.(Reuters )*

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...own-monitor/story-Cf50YI7BYty0HB4mfLLbaL.html*
Turkish troops and Syrian rebels on Saturday entered the Islamic State-held town of Al-Bab in northern Syria, as government forces moved closer to the jihadist bastion, a monitor said.

“Turkish forces and allied rebels in the Euphrates Shield campaign entered the western edge of the town and took control of a number of areas,” the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

The monitor said heavy clashes were underway with IS in the town, which is the jihadist group’s last stronghold in the northern province of Aleppo.

The town is the target of two competing assaults, with the Turkish-led “Euphrates Shield” campaign advancing from the north, east and west, while Syrian government troops attack from the south.

It has been besieged since Monday, when Syrian troops severed a road leading into the town from the south.

By Friday, government forces were just 1.5 kilometres (less then a mile) from the southern outskirts of Al-Bab.

Turkey began an unprecedented campaign inside Syria in August, targeting both IS and Kurdish militia.

After initial rapid progress, the campaign has been mired since December in the deadly fight for Al-Bab.

66 Turks killed in campaign 

Turkey’s Dogan news agency says 66 Turkish soldiers have been killed in the campaign since it started, mostly in IS attacks.

And on Thursday, three Turkish soldiers were killed when a Russian air strike accidentally hit their position in a strike targeting IS fighters in Al-Bab.

Moscow said the incident was an accident and is under investigation.

Despite backing opposite sides in Syria’s conflict -- Moscow is a government ally while Turkey supports the opposition -- the two countries have worked closely in recent months.

They helped broker a nationwide ceasefire in place since December 30, and sponsored a round of peace talks last month in the Kazakh capital, Astana.

Al-Bab has been under IS control since 2014, when the group seized large swathes of territory in Syria and neighbouring Iraq, proclaiming its self-described caliphate.

In recent months, the jihadists have been rolled back in large parts of northern Syria, both by the Turkish campaign but also a Kurdish-Arab alliance known as the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).

The SDF fights with air support from the US-led coalition battling IS in Syria and Iraq, but Turkey regards the Kurdish component of the SDF as “terrorists”.

The alliance is pushing towards IS’s de facto Syrian capital Raqa in an operation dubbed “Wrath of the Euphrates”.

The advance has progressed slowly, in part, SDF officials say, because IS has heavily mined territory around Raqa.

New talks in Astana?

The Observatory said Saturday that SDF fighters had now advanced to around eight kilometres from the eastern outskirts of Raqa, though their forces are further from the north of the city.

Turkey has suggested that it could turn its sights to Raqa after the Al-Bab operation is complete, with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan discussing both Al-Bab and Raqa in a call with US President Donald Trump this week.

Syria’s conflict has killed more than 310,000 people since it began with anti-government protests in March 2011.

Successive rounds of peace talks, including discussions organised by Russia and Turkey in Kazakhstan last month, have failed to advance a political solution to the conflict.

A new round of UN-sponsored talks is scheduled to take place in Geneva on February 20, but invitations have yet to be sent out.

On Saturday, Kazakhstan’s foreign ministry said Syrian government officials and rebels were being invited to new talks next week in the capital Astana.

“It is planned to hold the latest high-level meeting within the Astana process on resolving the situation in Syria on February 15 and 16,” the ministry said in a statement. 

It added that UN peace envoy Staffan de Mistura and US observers would also be invited to the talks.







* Russian soldiers, on armoured vehicles, patrol a street in Aleppo. Iran and Russia are closely cooperating in Syria and provide political, financial and military backing to the regime of President Bashar al-Assad.(Reuters file )*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-syrias-al-bab/748358

One Turkish soldier was martyred during the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria's Al-Bab, according to the Turkish military Saturday. 

In a written statement, the Turkish General Staff said clashes between Turkish troops and Daesh terrorist organization also left another soldier wounded. 

Earlier Saturday, the military released a statement and said a total of 223 Daesh terrorists were "neutralized" in northern Syria as part of Turkish-backed Operation Euphrates Shield over the past week.

Turkish authorities use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered, were captured or killed. 

The Turkish army is supporting Free Syrian Army fighters in liberating Al-Bab, a strategic city for Daesh, from the terrorist group. 

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to tighten border security, eliminate terror threat along Turkish borders and support opposition forces in Syria.

*Reporting by Sinan Uslu; Writing by Ayse Humeyra Atilgan






http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...port.aspx?pageID=238&nID=109628&NewsCatID=352
Turkish troops and allied Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Feb.11 entered the Islamic State Iraq and Levant (ISIL) -held town of Al-Bab in northern Syria, a monitor said.

"Turkish forces and allied rebels in the Euphrates Shield campaign entered the western edge of the town and took control of a number of areas," the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/defense/930363

MOSCOW, February 11. /TASS/. Syrian government forces supported by Russian air strikes have retaken the town of Tadef, the most reinforced position of Islamic State near the city of Al-Bab, and reached the contact line with the Free Syrian Army as it was coordinated with Turkey, Russia’s Defense Ministry said on Saturday.

"On February 11, during an offensive operation in the northwest of the Aleppo province, the Syrian Armed Forces, supported by aviation of the Russian Aerospace Force, have liberated from ISIS terrorists (previously known as IS - eds. TASS) the populated locality of Tadef, the militants’ most reinforced position near the city of Al-Bab," the ministry said in a statement.

"The offensive operation resulted in the Syrian government forces’ approach to the contact line coordinated with the Turkish side," it said.

Russia’s Defense Ministry said that the government forces destroyed 650 militants, two tanks and four IFVs and 18 all-terrain vehicles with heavy weaponry and other equipment.

"Moreover, control has been regained over the road to Raqqa, along which ISIS military groups in the town of Al-Bab have been supplied with weapons and ammunition," the Russian defense ministry said.

Earlier on Saturday, the Lebanese television channel Al-Manar said that Syrian government forces were at a distance of 1.5 km from Al-Bab, besieged in the north and west by Syrian opposition units supported by Turkish troops. In August 2016, Turkey launched a military operation in northern Syria, code-named as Operation Euphrates Shield.






Syrian regime and the PKK/PYD terrorist group have discussed a possible cooperation against Turkey-backed Operation Euphrates Shield in northern part of the country, a source told Anadolu Agency on Saturday. 

A Russia-brokered meeting between Syrian officials and top representatives of the terror group was held on Friday at Hmeymim airbase in the western Syrian city of Latakia, said a source, who also attended the meeting, on the condition of anonymity. 

The Operation Euphrates Shield, which captured the major part of Daesh stronghold Al-Bab in northern Syria, became the main topic of the discussion, the source said noting both parties were afraid of Turkey-backed opposition fighters’ advance towards PKK/PYD-held territories in the region. 

Turkey views the PYD as the Syrian-offshoot of the PKK, a group designated as terrorist by Turkey, the U.S. and EU. 

The meeting was concluded with an agreement to raise the Syrian regime flag in major residential areas of southern part of Azaz city, including Tal Rifat, Minning, Meranaz, Deyr Jamal, Ayn Dakna and Mayer, in order to stop the advance of the Operation Euphrates Shield forces. 

The Operation Euphrates Shield, led by Free Syrian Army fighters, began late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border backed by Turkish artillery and jets. 

The operation has focused on the Daesh-held town of Al-Bab since early December. FSA fighters supported by Turkish forces have reached the town’s western and northern outskirts, according to a Turkish military statement on Saturday. 

A total of 2,705 Daesh fighters and 344 PKK/PYD terrorists were “neutralized” since the beginning of the operation, the Turkish General Staff said in a weekly briefing note.
The military said 229 residential areas and 1,910 square kilometers (725 square miles) of land had been secured along northern Syria’s Azaz to Jarabulus corridor that runs parallel to the Turkish frontier.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/on...tary.aspx?pageID=238&nID=109634&NewsCatID=352

One Turkish soldier was killed and three were wounded in northern Syria on Feb. 12 during clashes with Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants as a part of the ongoing Euphrates Shield operation, the Turkish Armed Forces has announced.

February/12/2017


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian servicemen attach Kh- 25 high precision missile to a Su - 24 at Hmeymim Air Base.









https://sputniknews.com/military/201702131050619398-syrian-army-russia-palmyra-daesh/

*The Syrian Army, backed by the Russian Aerospace Forces, is advancing on the ancient city of Palmyra occupied by Daesh. The city is less than 20 kilometers away, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Monday.*

"Syrian government troops, backed by Russian air support, continue to advance in the direction of Palmyra; less than 20 kilometers are left. The Russian Aerospace Forces carried out more than 90 sorties over the last week," the ministry said.

The Syrian Army has destroyed more than 180 militant targets.

"The Syrian government troops destroyed over 180 militant targets, including over 60 strongholds, 15 depots with ammunition and vehicles, 43 armored vehicles as well as jeeps with heavy machine-guns. Terrorists lost over 200 people," the statement added.

Some 805 square kilometers have been liberated from terrorists in the province of Homs. Since February 7, the Syrian Army has been controlling 22 square kilometers in the vicinity of Palmyra, and has liberated a few inhabited localities, the ministry concluded.


----------



## 50cent

Syrian gangster are spreading like roaches in whole world



this one got eliminated in libya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian Rebel held town Al Rai on 4th January 2017




BEIRUT: Turkish troops backed by Syrian opposition fighters have entered the center of the Daesh bastion of Al-Bab and will soon capture it, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Sunday.

The town in Syria’s Aleppo province is the last stronghold of the militant group in the region, and has also been the target of an assault by Syrian government forces.

The Syrian opposition meanwhile announced the formation of a delegation to attend a new round of UN-sponsored peace talks in Geneva on Feb. 20.

Daesh has come under pressure from simultaneous offensives in both Syria and Iraq, where the group seized large swathes of territory in 2014 and proclaimed a “caliphate.”

Syria’s army has advanced toward Al-Bab from the south, and on Monday severed the last road leading into the town, completing its encirclement.

Erdogan added that Al-Bab was “not our final target,” hinting that Ankara may participate in the fight to recapture Daesh’s de facto Syrian capital Raqqa.

More than 310,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government protests, and successive rounds of peace talks have failed to produce a political solution.

Invitations to new talks on February 20 in Geneva have been delayed while the opposition forms its delegation.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/sy...army.aspx?pageID=238&nID=109728&NewsCatID=352

Turkish security forces returned fire into Syrian territory controlled by the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) on Feb. 13 and killed one militant of the group, the Turkish Armed Forces said on Feb. 14. 

It said the clash occurred at a border post in the Nusaybin area of the southeastern province of Mardin, across the border from an area controlled by the Syrian Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG), which Ankara considers it to be an offshoot of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).


----------



## Solomon2

dsr478 said:


> I find it ironic you criticise me for some kind of mythical religious bias, when you will never criticise Israel for anything, and only attempt to avoid answering any and all forms of criticism towards *the barbaric state*.





A day with wounded Syrian kids hospitalized in Israel

*Dozens of children, who were raised on the belief that Israel is as bad as Satan, are receiving life-saving treatments at the Ziv Medical Center in Safed after escaping the pain and suffering of the civil war in Syria. ‘I was afraid to come to Israel because I was afraid of the Jews, but now I’m not afraid at all,’ says a 10-year-old boy whose hands were saved by Israeli doctors.*

Ariela Ayalon |Published: 09.02.17 , 23:34

Seven-year-old A. sits in the isolation room at the Department of Pediatrics at the Ziv Medical Center in Safed. She is waiting for another surgery after undergoing quite a few treatments at the Israeli hospital.

A. is not a regular patient. She arrived at the Pediatrics Department after being critically wounded by shrapnel in an explosion near her home in Syria. Her concerned mother is sitting next to her. They arrived together from their small village, which got caught in the middle of the civil war in the country. Two war refugees alone in an enemy state, and all they have is each other.

“The girl arrived at our trauma room last November on a Saturday morning,” says Dr. Lili Hayari, a senior surgeon at Ziv’s Pediatrics Department. “I was called in from home and found a critically wounded child, with injuries mostly to the abdominal cavity, where she suffered a direct hit. Her intestines were perforated. She was brought here after the hospital in Quneitra failed to stabilize her condition. We immediately sent her into a life-saving emergency operation, with two teams doing everything possible to save the girl. A surgical team stitched and patched up the abdominal cavity, and an orthopedic team operated on her right elbow, which was crushed by shrapnel that infiltrated the area and destroyed vital tissue.”





Seven-year-old A. and her mother (Photo: Efi Shrir)


Since then, the girl has undergone another series of operations. Doctors believe her condition is improving and she is expected to recover and return to her village in Syria.

A. is one of dozens of Syrian children who arrived at the Israeli border over the past two years and were rushed from there, with the IDF’s help, to the Ziv Medical Center.

Since arriving in Israel, the girl and her mother have been cut off from all their relatives. “I don’t know what’s going on with my husband, with my parents and siblings, with our entire family and our neighbors. I know nothing,” the mother says. “I don’t even know if our village still exists. It may have been destroyed.”

She only managed to get through the long period in which her daughter was hanging between life and death thanks to the support of other Syrian mothers who are in Israel with their own wounded children.

“The children come here with no referral, with no records,” says Dr. Hayari. “We don’t even receive their blood type. Often, during our immediate life-saving efforts, we also have to learn the essence and severity of the injury. We have to start from scratch and hope that we can give them the best medical care possible.”

*‘I can only pray that my children are alive’*

Ten-year-old J., who arrived from a different Syrian village after accidentally touching an exposed high voltage line, is hospitalized in the adjacent room. Both his hands were burned and turned black. His tendons, bones and the internal structure of his hands suffered serious damage. He was rushed to a hospital in Damascus, but could not be treated due to the lack of medical equipment. He arrived at the Israeli border and was taken to the Ziv Medical Center.

“I was afraid to come to Israel,” he admits, “because I was afraid of the Jews, but now I’m not afraid at all.”

When he was hospitalized more than two months ago, J. underwent immediate surgery to save his hands. Later, he was treated by a plastic surgery expert from the Hillel Yaffe Medical Center in Hadera, who specializes in skin transplants. His hands were plastered up to the elbows, and he had to rely on his mother and on the medical staff for every single action.




Ten-year-old J. having his cast removed to learn his hands had recovered from their injury (Photo: Efi Shrir)

The mother, who is 26 years old, left her husband and their three other children—aged nine, eight and six—at their village. “Of course I was afraid to come to Israel,” she, smiling shyly. “I was afraid of everything.”

Like the other mothers accompanying their wounded children, she doesn’t know what happened to her family either. “We don’t have and we’re not allowed to have any contact with Syria, so I can only pray that my children are alive and that they have everything they need,” she says.

During my visit to the department, I got to witness a moment which J.’s mother and doctors had been waiting for for months. Throughout his entire time at the hospital, they were unsure whether the hands placed in the cast could be recovered. When the doctor removed the cast from J.'s little hands, he discovered that the boy had recovered and that his hands would heal completely after a rehabilitation process.

J.’s mother doesn’t know if they will have a home to go back to after the treatment that saved her son’s life is done. In the meantime, she is focusing on his treatment.

*‘How was he chosen of all children?’*

R., a six-year-old boy, is hospitalized in the same room. He arrived at the hospital with serious damage as a result of inborn cerebral palsy, which was not treated with the required medical measures. After studying the severity of his condition and stabilizing him, the medical team began focusing on R.’s long rehabilitation process, which included learning how to walk with a walker while strapped with supported belts, prescribing eyeglasses by a child optometrist who came to his bedside, and other treatments.

The treatment of the wounded Syrians is paid by the state, but only donations from different associations make it possible to fund crutches, wheelchairs, prostheses, toys, etc.




A wounded Syrian child at the Ziv Medical Center (Photo: Efi Shrir)

Like all the other mothers in the department, R.’s mother is also afraid to speak. They don’t share their experiences from the horror they fled with their wounded children, leaving everything they cared about behind.

In some sense, the mothers are prisoners in the hospital. Their freedom of movement is limited to the department. When they want to go out for a breath of fresh air or to take a short walk in the sun, they are accompanied by a soldier or policeman who is responsible for their safety. Their entire world is reduced to their wounded child, and to the other mothers.

The other person accompanying them is Fares Issa, a social worker who coordinates the treatment of all wounded Syrians and their parents. He is the contact who greets the wounded as soon as they arrive and accompanies the family from that moment until the child is discharged from the hospital.

“At any given moment, at least one wounded Syrian is hospitalized at the medical center,” says Issa. “Not only is he hurting and suffering, he is also terrified and embarrassed to be hospitalized in Israel. My job is to calm him and his escorting relative down, mediate from Arabic to Hebrew between him and the medical team, and make sure that all their basic medical needs are met on an immediate and regular basis.”




The Ziv Medical Center in Safed (Photo: Efi Shrir)

The escorting relatives, who arrive hastily with nothing but the clothes on their bodies, receive a package of basic and vital products. “We think about everything,” says Isaa. “From soap, underwear, clothing and nail clippers to toys and children’s books in Arabic.”

The escorting relative is often a minor brother or sister, the only survivors of a family that was killed in the bombings, “and then they are in a state of post-traumatic stress and I refer them to a psychiatrist.”

But although Issa is one of the only people who can really help these victims of war, he is frustrated too. “We provided a rolling walker at a cost of more than NIS 10,000 to a child suffering from cerebral palsy, we will equip him with medicine, clothes and all the instruments that will improve his life. We won’t spare any effort to help him, but where will he actually go back to? Even something of his small village remains, he'll return to a destroyed place, without infrastructure, in which he will have no way of using the walker.”

Interior Minister Aryeh Deri announced recently that Israel would take in, for the first time, about 100 orphaned war refugees from the civil war in Syria, but the children recovering at the Ziv Medical Center are not included on the list of those who will receive a permanent home in Israel.




Dr. Lili Hayari (Photo: Efi Shrir)

Issa is not the only one finding it difficult to deal with the difference between the hospital and what is waiting for the patients once they are discharged. “I have no choice but to internalize that at a given moment I am saving lives and treating the Syrian children as if they were our own children,” says Dr. Hayari. “Even more so, because in additional to the medical care, we provide all their additional needs. There is no HMO to help and complete the treatment.

“Nonetheless, I don’t forget that after our extremely committed treatment, they go back to nothing. A thought that occasionally crosses my mind, as I look at these wounded children, is how lucky they are to be saved. Every time a Syrian child comes in, I ask myself again, how was he chosen of all children? Who decided that he would receive treatment and that another child would perhaps die?”

The treatment of the 900 Syrian adults and children is overseen by Dr. Salman Zarka, the hospital director. Zarka is an IDF colonel in reserves and co-founder of the military hospital in the Golan Heights.




Dr. Salman Zarka (Photo: Efi Shrir)

“There is no sweeping order in the IDF to coordinate the treatment of the Syrian children here at Ziv, but that’s the way it turned out, likely for reasons of convenience,” he says. “We give the children and all the Syrian patients medical care beyond the defined level of humanitarian aid, which is primarily defined as saving lives and providing immediate and basic needs. We also insist on improving the quality of life, and when a person arrives with a wounded leg, the medical team will fight to save it and avoid amputation.”

How do the patient-doctor relations work between Israelis and Syrians?

“As far as they are concerned, they are coming to an enemy state. They were told for years that we are as bad as Satan, while we were also raised on the verse 'Out of the north evil shall break forth,' so it has created a situation, emotionally complex and filled with two-sided barriers, that has to be solved. It’s not easy and it creates natural initial fear. That’s why I am so proud to show them and the world our humanity.”

@salarsikander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/10...ria-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=109776&NewsCatID=352

A total of 10 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) suicide bombers were killed in fierce clashes with Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) members during an attack on a temporary base belonging to the Turkish army in northern Syria, the Turkish military has said. 

In a written statement issued on Feb. 15, the Turkish General Staff said that at around 09:10 a.m. (06:10 a.m. GMT) on Feb. 15, a bomb-laden vehicle along with around eight to 10 ISIL militants tried to attack a temporary base belonging to the Turkish forces positioned in the south of the northern Syrian town of al-Bab. 

FSA members, who were standing guard on the outer line of the base realized the approaching jihadists and launched massive fire on them. 

Some eight ISIL militants, who were wearing suicide vests and came to the scene on foot to aid the main attack of the bomb-laden vehicle, were killed in the exchange of fire, the army said. 

Some seven FSA members were killed after an estimated two ISIL militants inside the vehicle detonated the bomb placed on the car, it added. 

The army said that as the bomb-laden vehicle had exploded on the outer skirts of the base no Turkish soldier had been affected. 

Turkey since Aug. 24, 2016 has been conducting the Euphrates Shield operation inside Syria with the aim to clear its border line of terrorist organizations. 

FSA forces, which are being backed by Turkish artillery and air strikes, have been trying to capture al-Bab from ISIL since December last year. 

Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım recently said on Feb. 14 that al-Bab was now “largely” under the control of the Syrian rebels after months of clashes with jihadists.

After a rapid advance retaking several towns close to the border, the Euphrates Shield operation faced the biggest challenge in the campaign so far with dozens of Turkish soldiers killed in the space of a few weeks.

In the same statement, the Turkish military said that 17 ISIL militants were separately “neutralized” as part of the artillery fire, air strikes and clashes conducted as part of the operation. 

The army uses the term “neutralized” to state that the militants were either killed, wounded or captured. 

It said that two other ISIL suicide bombers, who were readying to conduct their attack, were neutralized in a residential district of al-Bab. 

A total of 194 ISIL targets were hit with Turkish artillery fire, while another 30 ISIL targets were shot in Turkish Air Force air strikes. These include 16 buildings, three military quarters, one bomb-laden vehicle, 10 defensive positions and one armory.

February/15/2017


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai terrorists use human shields to fire unguided rockets at civilian areas (double crime):











http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=32.623631&lon=36.098971&z=18&m=b

Khamenai aka Asad indisriminate bombiing of Waer neighborhood in Homs. hats after truce deal and rebels leaving. Their eim to to exterminate and expell everyone who is not loyal enough to degenerate inbred dictator.


----------



## TruthHurtz

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai terrorists use human shields to fire unguided rockets at civilian areas (double crime):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=32.623631&lon=36.098971&z=18&m=b
> 
> Khamenai aka Asad indisriminate bombiing of Waer neighborhood in Homs. hats after truce deal and rebels leaving. Their eim to to exterminate and expell everyone who is not loyal enough to degenerate inbred dictator.



Lol they deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Assadist aka Khamenai terrorists started indiscriminate shelling of Qaboun:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832955503890276353
This town signed truce with Assadists in January 2014. And now they decided to exterminate it just because why not.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/21-daesh-terrorists-killed-in-northern-syria/753298

At least 21 Daesh terrorists were killed in northern Syria in the last 24 hours as part of the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield by Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army and Turkish forces, according to a Turkish General Staff statement Saturday.

The statement said 95 Daesh targets, including shelters and gun emplacements, had been hit by Turkish Land Forces.

In addition, Turkish fighter jets destroyed 9 targets including a building used as a hideout and two vehicles.

Turkey and the FSA have been focused on liberating Al-Bab from Daesh since late November as part of Operation Euphrates Shield, launched in late August to clear the terror threat along Turkey’s southern border.

In addition, two PKK terrorists were killed in an ongoing anti-terror operation in the southeastern Mardin province, the General Staff said in another statement.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S., and EU -- resumed its armed campaign in July 2015 and has since been responsible for the deaths of approximately 1,100 security personnel and civilians, including women and children.


----------



## Hindustani78

12:02 19.02.2017(updated 12:03 19.02.2017) 
https://sputniknews.com/military/201702191050836873-kh-101-cruise-missile/

*The Russian Aerospace Forces sent the time-tested Tupolev Tu-95 (Bear) strategic bombers equipped with the Raduga Kh-101, one of the most advanced cruise missiles in Russia's arsenal, to destroy Daesh targets near the city of Raqqa, the so-called capital of the terrorist group in Syria.*

The stealthy airborne Kh-101, developed by the Raduga Design Bureau, has a length of 7.45 meters (more than 24.4 feet) with a maximum launch weight of 2,400 kilograms (5,300 lb). The missile carries a 400-kilogram (880 lb) warhead. Its variation, known as the Kh-102, carries a 450 kT nuclear warhead. 

The cruise missile is believed to have a range of up to 5,500 kilometers (over 3,400 miles). It is capable of travelling at a maximum speed of 270 m/s. The missile has a low altitude flight profile, travelling at 30-70 meters (100-230 feet) above the ground. The Kh-101 uses GLONASS, the Russian satellite navigation system, for trajectory correction and is reported to have an accuracy of five to six meters.

 
The Kh-101 is likely meant to replace the Kh-55, a subsonic air-launched cruise missile which has been in service since 1983.

Up to 12 Kh-101s can be equipped onto the Tupolev Tu-160 (Blackjack), while the Tupolev Tu-95 (Bear) is capable of carrying a maximum of eight of these missiles.

The Kh-101, in service since 2013, was first tested in the 1990s. The missile is one of the newest and most technologically sophisticated weapons which made their debut in Syria. It was first used in combat on November 17, 2015 as part of Russia's limited aerial campaign aimed at helping Damascus destroy radical groups trying to overthrow President Bashar al-Assad. 

The operation also marked the first time that the Tu-160 and the Tu-95 took part in a combat operation.


The Tu-160 unleashed a total of 32 Kh-101 missiles on militant targets on November 19-20, 2015. Two Kh-101 missiles were also used to strike Daesh targets near the cities of Idlib and Homs on November 17, 2016.

The mission, which took place on February 17, marked the fifth time that Russia has used the Kh-101 in combat.

The Russian Ministry of Defense released a video of the operation, which saw the aircraft annihilate a command center of one of a major Daesh unit, as well as several militant camps and training centers.


http://tass.com/defense/931566

MOSCOW, February 17. /TASS/. Russia’s Tupolev Tu-95MS long-range strategic bombers have attacked the Islamic State’s facilities near the Syrian city of Raqqa with the H-101 cruise missiles, the Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday.

"On February 17, 2017, the Tu-95MS strategic bombers, flying from the Russian territory through the airspace of Iran and Iraq, attacked the ISIL (former name of the Islamic State terror group outlawed in Russia) facilities near the Syrian city of Raqqa with the KH-101 cruise missiles. The targets included militant camps and training centers as well as a command center of one of the major ISIL units," the statement reads.

According to the Russian Defense Ministry, all targets were destroyed. The bombers were covered by the Russian Sukhoi Su-30SM and Su-35S fighters scrambled from the Hmeimin air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/28-daesh-terrorists-killed-in-northern-syria/753600

At least 28 Daesh terrorists were killed in northern Syria in the last 24 hours by Turkish forces and the U.S.-led coalition, according to a Turkish General Staff statement Sunday.

Turkish army forces killed at least 12 Daesh terrorists as part of the ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield which on Sunday marks the 180th day.

Meanwhile, 16 other Daesh terrorists were killed by airstrikes carried out by a U.S.-led coalition in northern Syria, the statement added.

The statement said 41 Daesh targets, including shelters, had been hit by Turkish Land Forces while 11 others were struck by the U.S.-led coalition.

In addition, Turkish fighter jets destroyed nine targets, including a building used as a hideout and two vehicles.

The jets also killed eight terrorists in Avasin-Basyan and Zap areas of northern Iraq in strikes on the PKK terror group, Turkish military said in another statement.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

Last October, the Iraqi army, backed by the coalition and local allies on the ground, began a wide-ranging campaign to retake Mosul, which Daesh overran in mid-2014. 

*Reporting by Sarp Ozer; Writing by Hatice Kesgin, Fatih Hafiz Mehmet






Iraqi forces on Sunday launched a ground offensive to drive the Daesh terrorist group from their last stronghold in Mosul in northern Iraq. 

“We announce the start of a new phase in the operation,” Iraqi Prime Minister Haidar al-Abadi said in a televised statement. 

While Iraqi forces moved into western Mosul from the city’s northern and western fronts, fighters of the pro-government al-Hashd al-Shaabi militia attacked the area from the west, military spokesman Brigadier-General Yahya Rashool said. a

“Our forces are advancing to achieve their set goals,” he told Anadolu Agency. 

Iraqi forces are reported to have captured seven villages and a power plant from Daesh militants in western Mosul as part of the offensive. 

Federal police units are aiming to capture Mosul airport, just south of the city, according to police First Lieutenant Faisal al-Khafaji. 

“The airport will allow our forces to have an airbase close to the city and facilitate airstrikes” against Daesh, he said. 

In October, the Iraqi army -- backed by a U.S.-led air coalition and local allies on the ground -- began a wide-ranging campaign to retake Mosul, once Iraq’s second largest city in terms of population. 

In January, the Iraqi army announced the "total liberation" of eastern Mosul -- after three months of fighting -- from the grip of the terrorist group. 

Daesh has overrun Mosul -- along vast swathes of territory in northern and western Iraq -- in 2014.

***********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-regime-shelling-kills-17-in-eastern-damascus/753607

At least 17 people were killed and scores injured in regime shelling in eastern Damascus late Saturday, according to local sources.

Regime forces shelled the Qaboun neighborhood in eastern Damascus for the second day, killing four people, the sources told Anadolu Agency.

As mourners paid tribute to the four dead people, regime forces shelled the area again, killing 13 other people, the sources added anonymously due to security reasons.

According to the sources, the shelling is part of a regime policy to pile pressure on opposition-held areas in the Damascus suburb of eastern Ghouta.

The shelling came despite a ceasefire deal brokered by Turkey and Russia that went into effect on December 30 throughout war-torn Syria.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...rces.aspx?pageID=238&nID=109934&NewsCatID=352

Control of an emptied road that separates the Ankara-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) from the forces of the Syrian regime in the south of Syria’s al-Bab has been given to Turkish and Russian commanders on either side, with the aim of avoiding any confrontation, sources told daily Hürriyet.

Sources speaking on condition of anonymity said that the road between Turkey-backed FSA rebels and forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad had been formed after the former forces started advancing to the south after encircling al-Bab from the north, east and west, and the latter trying to move to the northern more parts of the city from the south. 

The emptied road - between rival forces that are both fighting the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in al-Bab - is comprised of between eight to 10 kilometers linking the town of Manij to Aleppo, sources stated. 

While the line emptied of soldiers is as narrow as 200 meters in some places, it widens to as much as one kilometer in others. 

FSA members to the north of the line are led by a Turkish commander, while Syrian regime forces to the south of the road are led by a Russian commander, sources said. 

With a deal reached between Turkey and Russia, a cease-fire across Syria has mostly held since Dec. 30, 2016. Ankara and Moscow, which support opposite sides in the six-year-old war, say they are trying to turn the cease-fire into a permanent truce and launch credible peace negotiations. 

Turkey backs FSA rebels as part of its ongoing Euphrates Shield operation that it launched in August last year in order to clear its border of terrorists. 

A total of 28 ISIL militants were “neutralized” over the weekend as part of the Euphrates Shield operation, the Turkish military stated.

Authorities often use the word “neutralized” in their statements to imply that the militant in question surrendered, was killed or was captured.

While 16 ISIL militants were neutralized in northern Syria on Feb. 18, another 12 were neutralized on Feb. 19, the military said in two separate statements. 

The U.S.-led anti-ISIL coalition forces also killed a total of nine ISIL militants in air strikes on the mentioned days, the statements said.

February/19/2017


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://indianexpress.com/article/world/four-russian-military-dead-in-syria-blast-agencies-4535003/*
*Four Russian military dead in Syria blast: agencies*

*The four deaths raise the number of Russian military officially reported killed in Syria to 26 since it started its campaign in Syria in support of President Bashar al-Assad in September 2015. *


By: AFP | Moscow | Published:February 20, 2017 7:34 pm
Four Russian military personnel were killed and two injured when their vehicle was targeted with explosives in central Syria last week, a defence ministry statement quoted by Russian agencies said today.

“Four Russian servicemen died when their car exploded on a radio-controlled IED on February 16, 2017, in Syria,” the statement said. “Two more were injured. Russian military medics are trying to save their lives.”

“The convoy of Syrian army cars, in which the vehicle with Russian military advisers was travelling, was en route from the Tiyas airfield area toward the city of Homs,” it said.

“After they travelled four kilometres, a radio-controlled explosive was activated under the car with Russian servicemen.”

The four deaths raise the number of Russian military officially reported killed in Syria to 26 since it started its campaign in Syria in support of President Bashar al-Assad on September 30, 2015. Another soldier committed suicide.


----------



## Hindustani78

FSA Al Majd brigades digs a trench in Al Marj eastern Ghouta of Damascus




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1057076/middle-east
BEIRUT: Syrian regime forces Monday escalated their bombing campaign around Damascus, raining shells down on rebel territory and sending out a “bloody message” just days before renewed peace talks in Geneva.

Representatives from the opposition and of President Bashar Assad’s regime are to head to Switzerland on Thursday for another attempt to end their country’s brutal six-year war.

But regime forces Monday escalated their bombing of the edges of Syria’s capital, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights and activists on the ground.

“Regime air strikes killed four people and wounded another 15 in escalation on Barzeh,” a northern rebel-held district of Damascus, the Observatory said.

The Britain-based monitor said rockets also hit the northeastern opposition-controlled neighborhood of Qabun overnight and into Monday morning.

Rebels and regime forces reached a local cease-fire deal in Qabun in 2014, but violence has built up in the neighborhood since last week.

At least 16 people were killed on Saturday in regime rocket fire on a funeral in Qabun, according to the Observatory.

“This is the third day of bombardment — rockets, artillery, mortars, and air strikes,” said media activist Hamza Abbas, speaking to AFP via Internet from Qabun, where he said he could hear non-stop shelling.
“The bombardment is targeting three neighborhoods — Qabun, Barzeh, and Tishreen,” Abbas said.

A Syrian military source contacted by AFP declined to comment on the operations.

Syria’s opposition on Sunday lambasted the regime's renewed bombing campaign around the capital, calling it a “bloody message” aimed at sabotaging the peace talks.

The High Negotiations Committee (HNC) said the attacks near Damascus and elsewhere across the country were “obstructing the efforts aimed at a political transition in Syria.”

“It is a bloody message from a criminal regime just a few days ahead of political negotiations in Geneva that demonstrates its rejection of any political solution,” the HNC said in an online statement.

The HNC — formed in December 2015 and which has emerged as the leading umbrella group for Syria’s opposition factions — has a new chief opposition negotiator for the Geneva talks, lawyer Mohammed Sabra.

Sabra replaces Mohamed Alloush of the Army of Islam (Jaish Al-Islam), a powerful rebel faction headquartered in the opposition bastion of Eastern Ghouta.

Eastern Ghouta — which has faced a blistering army offensive in recent months — lies neat to the opposition-controlled districts of Damascus being increasingly targeted by the regime.

Assad’s regime is “bitterly determined to rid itself of the insurgent enclave, one way or another,” wrote analyst Aron Lund in a post for the Carnegie Endowment’s Middle East Center.

“However weakened and contained, Eastern Ghouta remains a dagger pointed at the heart of Assad’s regime and it ties down many thousands of soldiers,” Lund said.

Overrunning the area could have a significant impact on peace talks “since no opposition delegation would be of much value” without the Army of Islam, Lund added.

The talks in Switzerland are the fourth round of UN-hosted peace negotiations.
Since the last round in April 2016, rebels have lost their stronghold in east Aleppo and seen a new partnership form between their main ally Turkey and regime backer Russia.

Ankara and Moscow teamed up in December to secure a truce deal between rebel groups and regime forces, but the cease-fire is barely holding across Syria.

Along with regime ally Iran, the two powers also hosted two rounds of talks between regime officials and prominent rebels in the Kazakh capital.


More than 310,000 people have been killed and millions forced to flee their homes since Syria’s conflict broke out in 2011 with protests against Assad’s rule.


----------



## BATMAN

Cowrds care less about their own type which they hire from Pakistan.
Who knows how they die... were they killed in action or while asleep by friends, to keep the closed secret as close as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> 12:02 19.02.2017(updated 12:03 19.02.2017)
> https://sputniknews.com/military/201702191050836873-kh-101-cruise-missile/
> 
> *The Russian Aerospace Forces sent the time-tested Tupolev Tu-95 (Bear) strategic bombers equipped with the Raduga Kh-101, one of the most advanced cruise missiles in Russia's arsenal, to destroy Daesh targets near the city of Raqqa, the so-called capital of the terrorist group in Syria.*
> 
> The stealthy airborne Kh-101, developed by the Raduga Design Bureau, has a length of 7.45 meters (more than 24.4 feet) with a maximum launch weight of 2,400 kilograms (5,300 lb). The missile carries a 400-kilogram (880 lb) warhead. Its variation, known as the Kh-102, carries a 450 kT nuclear warhead.
> 
> The cruise missile is believed to have a range of up to 5,500 kilometers (over 3,400 miles). It is capable of travelling at a maximum speed of 270 m/s. The missile has a low altitude flight profile, travelling at 30-70 meters (100-230 feet) above the ground. The Kh-101 uses GLONASS, the Russian satellite navigation system, for trajectory correction and is reported to have an accuracy of five to six meters.
> 
> 
> The Kh-101 is likely meant to replace the Kh-55, a subsonic air-launched cruise missile which has been in service since 1983.
> 
> Up to 12 Kh-101s can be equipped onto the Tupolev Tu-160 (Blackjack), while the Tupolev Tu-95 (Bear) is capable of carrying a maximum of eight of these missiles.
> 
> The Kh-101, in service since 2013, was first tested in the 1990s. The missile is one of the newest and most technologically sophisticated weapons which made their debut in Syria. It was first used in combat on November 17, 2015 as part of Russia's limited aerial campaign aimed at helping Damascus destroy radical groups trying to overthrow President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> The operation also marked the first time that the Tu-160 and the Tu-95 took part in a combat operation.
> 
> 
> The Tu-160 unleashed a total of 32 Kh-101 missiles on militant targets on November 19-20, 2015. Two Kh-101 missiles were also used to strike Daesh targets near the cities of Idlib and Homs on November 17, 2016.
> 
> The mission, which took place on February 17, marked the fifth time that Russia has used the Kh-101 in combat.
> 
> The Russian Ministry of Defense released a video of the operation, which saw the aircraft annihilate a command center of one of a major Daesh unit, as well as several militant camps and training centers.
> 
> 
> http://tass.com/defense/931566
> 
> MOSCOW, February 17. /TASS/. Russia’s Tupolev Tu-95MS long-range strategic bombers have attacked the Islamic State’s facilities near the Syrian city of Raqqa with the H-101 cruise missiles, the Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday.
> 
> "On February 17, 2017, the Tu-95MS strategic bombers, flying from the Russian territory through the airspace of Iran and Iraq, attacked the ISIL (former name of the Islamic State terror group outlawed in Russia) facilities near the Syrian city of Raqqa with the KH-101 cruise missiles. The targets included militant camps and training centers as well as a command center of one of the major ISIL units," the statement reads.
> 
> According to the Russian Defense Ministry, all targets were destroyed. The bombers were covered by the Russian Sukhoi Su-30SM and Su-35S fighters scrambled from the Hmeimin air base.



Every world power testing their advanced weapons in real life conditions. Russia (SU-35s, SU-30s, raduga cruise missiles, nuclear missile subs), U.S(F-16s, F-22, F-15s,F-18s,strategic bombers, reconnaissance spy aircrafts), France(rafale jets aboard it's nuclear aircraft carrier, and it's cruise missiles), U.K(Typhoons, drones, stop shadow cruise missiles, brimstone , tornado fighters etc) and Iran/Turkey to some extent. The country is now a hotbed for foreign countries to also test their weapons and develop new fighting doctrines in real life situations.


----------



## TruthHurtz

mike2000 is back said:


> Every world power testing their advanced weapons in real life conditions. Russia (SU-35s, SU-30s, raduga cruise missiles, nuclear missile subs), U.S(F-16s, F-22, F-15s,F-18s,strategic bombers, reconnaissance spy aircrafts), France(rafale jets aboard it's nuclear aircraft carrier, and it's cruise missiles), U.K(Typhoons, drones, stop shadow cruise missiles, brimstone , tornado fighters etc) and Iran/Turkey to some extent. The country is now a hotbed for foreign countries to also test their weapons and develop new fighting doctrines in real life situations.



Don't forget Zimbabwe!


----------



## mike2000 is back

TruthHurtz said:


> Don't forget Zimbabwe!



Obviously how can I forget the Great most benevolent leader and leader of the anti free world for life. 




He too should intervened in Syria and help the country's improve its economy a la socialist way, that way SYRIA will recover and rebuild quickly from its current economic malaise. Follow the Mugabe Zimbabwean socialist model for eternal prosperity.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/regime-raid-kills-7-in-syrian-capital/754840

Seven people were killed in a regime airstrike in Syrian capital of Damascus late Monday, according to an opposition activist. 

Regime warplanes struck the Damascus suburb of Barza in violation of a ceasefire deal between the Assad regime and opposition forces, Owaid Awad told Anadolu Agency. 

He said two children and two women were among those killed in the raid, which also left a number of people injured. 

The violence came despite a ceasefire deal brokered by Turkey and Russia that went into effect throughout war-torn Syria in late December. 

On Saturday, at least 17 people were killed and scores injured in regime shelling of eastern Damascus on Saturday.

********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/44-daesh-terrorists-killed-in-northern-syria/754862

At least 44 Daesh terrorists were killed in northern Syria in the last 24 hours by Turkish forces and the U.S.-led coalition, according to a Turkish General Staff statement on Tuesday.

The military also said 109 Daesh targets, including shelters, had been hit by Turkish land and air forces as part of Operation Euphrates Shield.

It also said one Turkish soldier was martyred and two others injured when clearing mines and IEDs. The army conveyed its condolences to the family of the martyred soldier and wished a speedy recovery to those wounded.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.


----------



## 500

Ethnic cleansing of Serghaya by Khamenai and Hezbollah thugs. No country hates Muslims more than todays Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> Ethnic cleansing of Serghaya by Khamenai and Hezbollah thugs. No country hates Muslims more than todays Iran.



No country loves Muslims more than todays Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


> No country loves Muslims more than todays Israel


Iran murdered and expelled over 10 mln Muslims. Israel did nothing like that.


----------



## Hindustani78

14:42
SHOIGU: MILITANTS TAKE HOLD OF APPROX. 2,500 MANPADS, ABOUT 650 ROCKET LAUNCHERS, OVER 24,000 MINES AND MORE THAN 600 TONNES OF EXPLOSIVES IN PERIOD OF CONFLICTS IN SYRIA, IRAQ, YEMEN AND LIBYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> Iran murdered and expelled over 10 mln Muslims. Israel did nothing like that.


Actually your wahabis did NOT Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Asghar1234 said:


> Actually your wahabis did NOT Iran.


"Wahabis" (thats how Khamenai thugs call Syrian majority) don't have air force and virtually no artillery. Thus virtually all destruction and murder in Syria is done by Assad aka Khamenai thugs.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1058041/middle-east

BEIRUT: The US-backed Syria Democratic Forces (SDF) alliance has crossed into Deir Ez Zor province for the first time as part of an offensive against Daesh, a Kurdish military source said on Tuesday.

The advance into the province, which is almost entirely under the control of the ultra hard-line group, is part of an operation to encircle and ultimately capture its de facto Syrian capital of Raqqa in the north of the country.
One aim of the campaign is to cut Daesh’s supply lines from Raqqa to Deir Ez Zor province.

“Military operations of the SDF are now taking place within the provincial boundaries of Deir Ez Zor, from the north — so, via southern Hasaka (province),” the Kurdish military official told Reuters.


The SDF, which includes the Kurdish YPG militia and Arab fighting groups, captured some 15 villages from Daesh militants in their incursion into the province, the source added. The source did not specify when this had taken place.
Daesh controls all of Deir Ez Zor province apart from a Syrian regime-held enclave in Deir Ez Zor city and a nearby military air base.

A number of different groups in Syria’s multi-sided conflict are fighting separate battles against Daesh, which has made an enemy of all sides.


----------



## asad71

http://www.irinnews.org/analysis/2017/02/21/everything-you-need-know-about-latest-syria-peace-talks


 Conflict 
*Everything you need to know about the latest Syria peace talks*
*Geneva IV: Who is coming? What do they want? And will it matter?*




Violaine Martin/UN Photo




Aron Lund

  
Freelance journalist and analyst specialising on Syria, and regular IRIN contributor



*Key Points*
Rebel divisions have prevented the formation of a broadly representative delegation
The main Kurdish group on the ground has been kept out of the talks
Political transition officially remains on the table, but talks will focus on governance issues
Talks will likely fail and, in the long run, Bashar al-Assad will likely remain in power
STOCKHOLM, 21 February 2017
Hopes are low for the Syrian peace talks set to begin on Thursday in Geneva, but that may not matter much. As the war in Syria moves towards a strategic endgame*,* the faltering peace process has begun to drift away from its past focus on a political transition, a shift that will ultimately have major ramifications for the country’s future.


----------



## Hindustani78

13:55
Two military police battalions deployed in Syria - Shoigu

13:22
SHOIGU: 162 SAMPLES OF NEW WEAPONS TESTED IN SYRIA


----------



## warfareknow

500 said:


> Iran murdered and expelled over 10 mln Muslims. Israel did nothing like that.


Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1058641/middle-east

BEIRUT: Turkish-backed Syrian opposition announced on Thursday they had taken full control of Al-Bab from the Daesh group, marking a key defeat for the jihadists after weeks of heavy fighting.

The town of Al-Bab, just 25 kilometers (15 miles) south of the Turkish border, was the last Daesh stronghold in the northern Syrian province of Aleppo.

“We are announcing Al-Bab completely liberated, and we are now clearing mines from the residential neighborhoods,” said Ahmad Othman, a opposition commander.

“After hours of fighting, we chased out the last remaining Daesh rank and file that were collapsing after the fierce shelling of their positions,” he added.

Turkey’s state-run Anadolu Agency reported that the opposition were now in control of central Al-Bab.
It said fighters had surrounded the town to “break” Daesh's will but had held off on storming the center “with the aim of preventing civilian casualties.”

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights however said Daesh fighters were still present in parts of the town and the opposition were in control of less than half of it.

The opposition launched an offensive to capture Al-Bab last year with the support of Turkish ground troops, artillery and air strikes.

Al-Bab was Daesh’s last remaining stronghold in Aleppo province, after a US-backed alliance of Kurdish and Arab fighters seized the town of Manbij in August.

The jihadist group still controls a scattering of smaller villages and towns in the province.

Field commanders from two other opposition factions in the town confirmed the capture of Al-Bab to AFP.
“Yesterday (Wednesday), we captured the city center, which was Daesh’s security zone... The jihadists collapsed, and this morning around 6 am (0400 GMT) we completed the operation,” said Saif Abu Bakr, who heads the Al-Hamza opposition group.

Abu Jaafar, another opposition field commander, said he expected clearing up operations would be wrapped up within hours.

“Dozens of IS fighters were killed and we evacuated more than 50 families from inside Al-Bab,” Abu Jaafar said.
Turkey sent troops into Syria in August last year in an operation it said targeted not only Daesh but also US-backed Kurdish fighters whom it regards as terrorists.

The battle for Al-Bab has been the bloodiest of the campaign with at least 69 Turkish soldiers killed there.
“Al-Bab is important, insofar as its taking from Daesh will deprive the group of a tax base and an area where it was able to congregate and plot attacks against Syrians and the west,” said Aaron Stein, a senior fellow at the US-based Atlantic Council.

“For Turkey, the mission, as was defined back in 2016, is now complete: Turkish forces have forced Daesh from the border and cut the overland route between the two Kurdish cantons,” he told AFP.

Syria’s Kurds have managed autonomous administrations in swathes of the country’s north since 2012, and Al-Bab falls between the “cantons” of Kobani and Afrin.

“However, Turkey will now have to grapple with the questions of prolonged occupation of a foreign country and help to oversee the transition to civilian rule, a tall task of any foreign military,” Stein added.

The opposition victory comes as a fresh round of UN-brokered peace talks between Syria’s government and opposition figures opens Thursday in Geneva.






The Free Syrian Army (FSA), backed by the Turkish military, celebrated on the streets of Al-Bab on Thursday after taking control of the strategic town from Daesh.

Earlier in the day, FSA commander Ahmed al-Shahabi told Anadolu Agency: "The center of Al-Bab is now under opposition control."

Later, Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik also confirmed the liberation of the town saying: “Almost all of Al-Bab is under control now, and a sweep operation is ongoing."

FSA fighters gathered in the town to celebrate the victory, firing into the air and saying prayers.

"Terrorist organizations will be cleared from Syria as well. Our country will soon be free," Ahmad Ali, an FSA field commander, told Anadolu Agency.

Sharef Akel, a civilian resident, told Anadolu Agency some Al-Bab families had started returning to their homes.

"Fortunately, our town was cleared of terror organizations. The conflict is over and we are relieved," Akel said.

Anadolu Agency teams witnessed celebrations by opposition units amid destroyed homes in Al-Bab.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield aims to provide security, support U.S.-led coalition forces and eliminate the terrorist presence along Syria’s northern border with Turkey.

The operation, which began last summer, relies heavily on FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and air support.

*Reporting by Halit Suleyman and Kemal Karagoz; Writing by Fatma Bulbul

http://aa.com.tr/en/vg/video-gallery/fsa-fighters-celebrate-liberation-of-al-bab

***********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/injured-free-syrian-army-fighters-treated-in-turkey/758113

Twelve Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters injured during clashes with Daesh terrorists in northern Syria were brought to Turkey's southern Kilis province for treatment on Thursday.

According to an Anadolu Agency correspondent in Kilis, the FSA fighters were wounded during fighting for Al-Bab.

The injured men received treatment at Kilis State Hospital, close to Turkey’s border with northern Syria.

Earlier in the day, Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik said the FSA, backed by the Turkish military, had taken control of "almost all" of Al-Bab.

“Almost all of Al-Bab is under control now, and a sweep operation is ongoing," Isik told reporters in the Aegean coastal city of Izmir.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield aims to provide security, support U.S.-led coalition forces and eliminate the terrorist presence along Syria’s northern border with Turkey.

The operation, which began last summer, relies heavily on FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and air support.

*****************
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/mc...oops.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110105&NewsCatID=352
A spokeswoman for Republican Senator John McCain said Feb. 22 that he traveled to northern Syria last week to discuss plans for defeating the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) with U.S. forces stationed there.
McCain, an Arizona Republican, is chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee.

In a statement on Feb. 22, McCain’s spokeswoman described the visit as a “valuable opportunity to assess dynamic conditions on the group in Iraq and Syria,” The Associated Press reported. McCain had not announced the trip in advance.

This visit came before a visit to Turkey, during which McCain met with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım on Feb. 20 in Ankara. 

McCain has been a harsh critic of U.S. President Donald Trump’s worldview, declaring his administration in disarray. But the statement said the president “has rightly ordered a review of U.S. strategy and plans to defeat” ISIL.

A member of the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a U.S.-backed force composed mainly of Kurdish fighters along with some Arab members, told Russia’s sputniknews.com on Feb. 23 on condition of anonymity that McCain had also come to Kobane, a Kurdish-dominated area in northern Syria, and held talks there with SDF members. 

The SDF source said they had demanded more weapons and support from the U.S., claiming that McCain had promised more support. 

The SDF is mostly comprised of the Syrian Kurdish People’s Protection Unit (YPG), which Turkey regards as a terror organization due to its ties with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), and does not want the YPG to exert a strong presence along the border with Syria. 

The U.S. regards the YPG and its political wing, the Democratic Union Party (PYD), as reliable partners in the fight against ISIL.

********************************




A total of 56 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants were killed by Turkey-backed forces around the Syrian town of al-Bab and by U.S.-led coalition air strikes in the latest operations on Feb. 22, the Turkish military said on Feb. 23.

Turkish artillery fire also hit 104 ISIL targets, including buildings and bombed vehicles, the army said in a statement, reiterating it had largely established control in the residential areas of al-Bab.

The ISIL stronghold, 30 km (20 miles) from the Turkish border, has been a prime target since Turkey launched an operation with Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebels in August 2016 to push the jihadists from its frontier.

The army said 11 of the jihadists were killed in air strikes by coalition forces, while the rest were killed in artillery fire and clashes during operations in al-Bab.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/iraqi-warplanes-strike-daesh-positions-in-syria/758721

*Iraqi warplanes strike Daesh positions in Syria*
For first time, Iraqi military aircraft strike Daesh targets outside Iraqi territory

Iraqi warplanes have struck a number of sites associated with the Daesh terrorist group inside Syrian territory, Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi said Friday.

“We ordered our air force to strike terrorist targets in Husaybah [in Iraq’s western Anbar province] and in Abu Kamal inside Syria,” al-Abadi said in a statement broadcast on state television.

Located on the Euphrates River near the Iraqi border, the city of Abu Kamal is in Syria’s eastern Deir ez-Zor province.

According to al-Abadi, the targeted sites -- both in Iraq and Syria -- had served as “staging areas” for recent terrorist attacks in Baghdad.

“These sites were the staging areas for the recent terrorist bombings in the capital,” the prime minister asserted.

Last week, Daesh claimed responsibility for a massive car bomb that killed dozens of people in Baghdad’s eastern Al-Bayaa district.

Iraqi warplanes had struck their targets “with great success”, al-Abadi said without elaborating.

In a statement issued Friday morning, the Iraqi army’s Joint Operations Command confirmed that Iraqi F-16s had struck several Daesh targets inside Syrian territory.

It is the first time for Iraqi military aircraft to target Daesh positions outside of Iraq since the terrorist group overran vast swathes of territory in both Iraq and Syria in mid-2014.

The army statement also linked the targeted sites to recent terrorist attacks in Baghdad.

**********
http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkey-to-help-al-bab-residents-return-home-army-chief/758780

“The next step in the operation is to clear Manbij [east of Al-Bab] of terrorists,” Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said

Speaking to reporters in Turkey’s southern Antalya province on Friday, Cavusoglu said Turkey now hoped the new U.S. administration would keep the promises made by the previous one.

“We had said to our American friends ‘Keep your promises’ and they said ‘After the end of Manbij operation, YPG [fighters] will retreat to the east of Euphrates River’,” Cavusoglu recalled.

“That was what the previous administration promised us. They did not keep their promises,” said Cavusoglu, adding Turkey now hoped the new administration would clear Manbij of YPG terrorists.

Turkey and the U.S. designate the PKK a terrorist group, but Washington has resisted doing so with the YPG, saying the organization is a reliable partner in the anti-Daesh fight. 

The Turkish military had said earlier on Friday that the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army forces had taken control of all neighborhoods in Syria’s Al-Bab.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tw...irim.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110135&NewsCatID=352
Two Turkish soldiers have been killed in an Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) suicide attack in Syria’s al-Bab, Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım said on Feb. 24. 

Yıldırım said the suicide attack targeted Turkish soldiers who were conducting road checks at the entrance of al-Bab. 

Two soldiers were killed in the attack while there were also wounded soldiers, he said. 

Yıldırım also added that clean-up works in al-Bab were continuing with the utmost caution to prevent casualties due to the presence of hand-made explosives and bomb set-ups in the city.

February/24/2017


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai thugs exterminate Muslims in Barzeh. Despite double case fire agreements (local with Barzeh signed in 2014 and global in the end of 2016). 






The only cease fire they respect is cease fire with Israel.


----------



## 50cent

heroes in Syria are different than our heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834238066328006658
eventually dying for no reason...the life cycle of a saudi merc. instead of fighting for Aleppo he fought the kurds because the money was better. Fingers crossed your powerful saudi king will liberate Aleppo @chauvunist 

The jihadi wars continue, names of 71 fallen FSA executed by Liwa Aqsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835098799651622913

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834238066328006658
> eventually dying for no reason...the life cycle of a saudi merc. instead of fighting for Aleppo he fought the kurds because the money was better. Fingers crossed your powerful saudi king will liberate Aleppo @chauvunist
> 
> The jihadi wars continue, names of 71 fallen FSA executed by Liwa Aqsa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835098799651622913



Celebrating the murder of those killed by ISIS..I m not surprised..you Ayatollah's benefited most from ISIS..You and Isis are Two sides of the same coin..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

chauvunist said:


> Celebrating the murder of those killed by ISIS..I m not surprised..you Ayatollah's benefited most from ISIS..You and Isis are Two sides of the same coin..



wahabis killing wahabis gotta love that. He was a merc and died for a saudi paycheck and chose money over a strategically impportant city like a fool. Was used like toilet paper by your king who didnt even send his soldiers or give refuge to his family. ISIS? The same ISIS that were brothers with the rebels until americans told the rebels to attack them? 



Your playing dumb or just living in denial about the civil war. The same ISIS whose biggest online supporters hail from KSA. Now non ISIS wahhabis are splitting again and killing each other and I've asked you several time which brethren you supporting lol. The same ISIS that are redistributing saudi religious books but with their logo on. Same wahhabi religious ideology only differences are policitics one bows to the royals like you and the others want a unified state and follow Baghdadi.










Last time i checked you were screaming along with the saudis when Russains were bombing ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> wahabis killing wahabis gotta love that. He was a merc and died for a saudi paycheck. Was used like toilet paper by your king who didnt even send his soldiers or give refuge to his family. ISIS? The same ISIS that were brothers with the rebels until americans told the rebels to attack them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your playing dumb or just living denial about the civil war. The same ISIS whose biggest oneline supporters hail from KSA. Now non ISIS wahhabis are splitting again and killing each other and I've asked you several time which brethren you supporting lol. The same ISIS whose biggest oneline supporters hail from KSA. The same that are redistributing saudi religious books but with their logo on. Same wahhabi religious ideology only differences are policitics one bows to the royals like you and the others want a unified state and follow Baghdadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time i checked you were screaming along with the saudis when Russains were bombing ISIS


So what? You support Syrian Baath which is far bigger scum than Iraqi Baath aka ISIS.


----------



## ultron

SAA warriors battle IS warriors in eastern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Send to friend » 

Share on Facebook





AFP photo
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/to...----.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110183&NewsCatID=352
The top U.S. military commander for the Middle East made a secret trip to northern Syria on Feb. 24 to meet a U.S.-backed alliance fighting the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), officials said.

General Joseph Votel, who heads U.S. Central Command (Centcom), met with leaders from the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).

Founded in October 2015, the SDF is an alliance of Kurdish and Arab fighters that has seized swathes of territory from ISIL across northern Syria.

Turkey considers the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) and its armed wing People’s Protection Units (YPG), which make up a major part of the SDF, as terrorists groups and has been demanding the U.S. to cut all its support to the group.

The United States has special operations forces advising the SDF on the ground in Syria, but no combat units.
The trip, unannounced for security reasons, was first such visit under the new U.S. administration, but the third in a series of meetings with the SDF.

SDF spokesman Talal Sello told AFP that Votel “discussed the increase of coordination and support [to the SDF] in the era of Donald Trump.”

“There were promises of heavy weapons in future stages,” Sello said.

However, Votel’s spokesman Colonel John Thomas stressed that the general did not make any specific promises about any type of weaponry.

“During the conversation, General Votel understood their need for logistical support and resources that may be greater than what they have been provided up until now,” Thomas said.

“While assuring them that this was a need he understands, he did not make specific promises.”

In an online statement, Sello said Votel had met with several SDF commanders.

“The results were positive. We discussed the developments in the Euphrates Rage campaign and shared military matters,” Sello said.

He described the meeting as “confirmation of U.S. support for our forces.”

An SDF source told AFP the visit lasted four hours.

According to a senior source in the SDF, “Votel confirmed the coalition’s commitment to protecting Manbij from any attacks waged by Turkey or supported by it, as part of its previous commitment to protecting the area.”

Manbij is a city in Aleppo province.

“We did not discuss opening corridors for Turkish-backed forces to enter areas under our control,” the source said.

But Thomas said that, while Votel supports a peaceful transition of Manbij to a “thriving city,” he did not say if the United States would stop any supposed Turkish move towards it.

Votel “understands that open communication on all sides is the best way to prevent any unfortunate change in the progress that Manbij has made”, Thomas said.

On Feb. 23, Votel told journalists travelling with him in the Middle East that more U.S. troops might be needed in Syria, although he stressed local forces would be the primary force.

“I am very concerned about maintaining momentum,” Votel said, in comments reported by the New York Times and other outlets.

“It could be that we take on a larger burden ourselves.”

***********




http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/mo...ency.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110198&NewsCatID=341

More than half of the construction of a 511-kilometer concrete wall being built on Turkey’s border with Syria has been completed, the head of the state-owned Housing Development Administration of Turkey (TOKİ) has said. 

Ergün Turan, president of TOKİ, said 290 kilometers of the wall was sealed along Turkey’s border provinces of Şanlurfa, Gaziantep, Kilis, Hatay, Mardin and Şırnak. 

“The construction works of about 221 kilometers are ongoing and we will complete it as soon as possible,” he added.

Turkey shares a 900-kilometer (559 miles) border with Syria, which has been embroiled in a civil war since 2011. 

The construction is being coordinated by TOKİ, the Defense Ministry and Finance Ministry. 

The Turkish Armed Forces are boosting security on the Turkish side by erecting the concrete walls, and on the Syrian side with coalition air forces, through the Euphrates Shield operation, which began on Aug. 24, 2016. The operation aims to provide security, support U.S.-led coalition forces and eliminate terror presence along Syria’s northern border with Turkey. 

Turan said seven tons of mobile blocks, which are two meters in width and three meters in height, have been topped with one-meter high barbed wires. 

“We also built some 260 kilometers of roads outside the wall,” he added, vowing that the border will bring security after the completion of the wall.

He said TOKİ built security roads and watchtowers for patrol duties as a part of a protocol signed with the Defense Ministry and the Finance Ministry.

As part of the precautions being taken to preserve border security, the government is planning to form a professional armed border patrol that will work under the aegis of the Interior Ministry.

Border surveillance is currently undertaken by the Interior Ministry, but 10 other ministries and central administrative bodies are involved at different stages such as customs, passport control and medical control.
Along other parts of the border, protection and surveillance services are provided by the Turkish Land Forces, the Gendarmerie and the Coast Guard. 

With its new border plan, Ankara aims to gather and centralize different authorities for border services under the full command of the Interior Ministry. The capacity of the police, gendarmerie and coast guard personnel will also be strengthened by the ministry. Personnel from the counter-terrorism unit of the police forces will also undertake special training.

February/26/2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

12:58
Frigate Admiral Grigorovich carrying cruise missiles sent to Mediterranean





ALEPPO /Syria/, February 27. /TASS/. Russian de-miners continue to assist in mine clearance operations in the eastern part of Syria’s Aleppo, working on the most complex facilities, Deputy Head of the Russian Center for Reconciliation of the opposing sides Andrei Kotyonok told reporters.

"Although we have trained the first group of Syrian de-miners, they are still not enough so we need to complete the most difficult tasks," he said. "It is necessary to demine the area as fast as possible so that debris could be cleared. This is the most important task for now because people need places to live."

Debris clearance operation is currently underway in eastern Aleppo which was liberated from militants two months ago. "There was a huge amount of debris here, militants had deliberately build mounds of concrete blocks and steel armature. Heavy equipment that was used to remove the mounds had been discovered by chance, since there have been no supplies because of sanctions," eastern Aleppo administration head Omar Azzad said.

During the past three months, Russian de-miners have cleared over 3,000 hectares of Syria’s territory, including 4,500 homes, 250 schools, mosques, hospitals and other social facilities. As many as 36,000 explosive devices have been defused, including more than 20,000 homemade bombs.



More:
http://tass.com/defense/932818

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/22-regime-soldiers-killed-near-syrias-al-bab/759800

By Levent Tok and Adham Kako

*ANKARA *

At least 22 Syrian troops were killed in a clash with Free Syrian Army (FSA) forces in Tadif town near the city of al-Bab, opposition fighters said late Sunday.

The clashes, announced on social media by Havar Kilis Operation Room representing FSA, comes days after the Turkish military declared that al-Bab had been seized by Ankara-backed FSA forces as part of the Operation Euphrates Shield.

Daesh terrorists then reportedly withdrew to Tadif, south of al-Bab, and promptly left the town to forces loyal to Bashar al-Assad without a fight.

Operation Euphrates Shield aims to provide security, support U.S.-led coalition forces and eliminate the terrorist presence along Syria’s northern border with Turkey.

The operation, which began on Aug. 24, relies heavily on FSA fighters reinforced by Turkish artillery and air support.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ne...home.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110219&NewsCatID=341
A second group of Syrian police officers trained in Turkey as part of a joint initiative by Turkish forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) factions has started to return to Syria.

After completing their training inside Turkey, the group of armed men was sent back to Syria’s al-Rai and Azaz districts within the Aleppo province, where they will serve as police forces. 

The first group of 450 recruits was sent to the northern Syrian town of Jarablus around a month ago after the town was cleared of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants as part of Turkey’s military Euphrates Shield operation in the area. 

With the first group starting to serve in Jarablus, a police station was also built and became operational in the town. The police forces will serve in a wide range of areas extending from traffic and public security to the fight against terror.

February/27/2017


----------



## beast89

@chauvunist waiting for you to defend your kings honor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834238066328006658
> eventually dying for no reason...the life cycle of a saudi merc. instead of fighting for Aleppo he fought the kurds because the money was better. Fingers crossed your powerful saudi king will liberate Aleppo @chauvunist
> 
> The jihadi wars continue, names of 71 fallen FSA executed by Liwa Aqsa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835098799651622913



It's a great sight seeing them kill each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*The Admiral Grigorovich departed a Sevastopol, Crimea, port to join the Russian fleet stationed in the Mediterranean Sea, according to the Russian Ministry of Defense. The frigate was deployed in November 2016 to launch Kalibr cruise missiles on terror cells operating within Syrian borders.*

One military official said that the frigate will set out for the Syrian coast, which it plans to reach by the end of Tuesday, according to RT. 

"Under the plan of combat training, the cutting-edge frigate Admiral Grigorovich has left Sevastopol and set a course for the Black Sea straits," connecting the Black Sea with the Mediterranean Sea, Russian Navy Captain 1st-Class Vyacheslav Trukhachyov said on Monday. "The military vessel, under the command of Captain 3rd-Class Anatoly Velichko, has embarked on its third long-distance mission," Trukhachyov added, since first being commissioned on March 16, 2016.

The mission objective of the Admiral Grigorovich will be to join and "carry out tasks as part of the Russian Navy’s permanent task force in the Mediterranean," Trukhachyov said. The commander did not specify the exact role the frigate would play in Syrian operations. 

The Kremlin plans to scale back its naval presence near Syria per orders from Russian President Vladimir Putin. This decision prompted the return of the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov and the nuclear-powered missile cruiser Peter the Great to the main northern Russian Navy base, Severomorsk, earlier this month. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=37&v=Yd1XKtXgsUA


----------



## Hindustani78

Head of Syrian opposition delegation, Naser al-Hariri (C) speaks during a press conference after a meeting with United Nations' Syria envoy on February 27, 2017 in Geneva, Switzerland. ( Mustafa Yalcin - Anadolu Agency )
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/assad-regime-working-with-daesh-says-syrian-opposition/760461

The Syrian regime has been setting up a buffer zone between Daesh and the Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA), the head of the country’s opposition delegation at the Geneva IV talks said on Monday.





On the fifth day of the fourth round of the intra-Syrian talks, UN Syria envoy Staffan de Mistura met the Syrian opposition delegation headed by Nasr Hariri, a senior member of the largest anti-regime group, the Syrian National Coalition.

"The regime is actually coordinating with Daesh and has opened a corridor to prevent the Free Syrian Army from fighting Daesh," Hariri told a news conference at the UN at Geneva following a two-hour meeting with de Mistura.

Claiming the regime did not want the FSA to defeat the terror group, Hariri said: "This regime is setting up a buffer zone between the FSA and Daesh."

"We just gave the special envoy a video of testimony of a former detainee who was detained by the FSA and was recently released. In the video, he explains and testifies how regime forces are coordinating with Daesh," Hariri said.

About a possible change in Russia's political position at the Syria talks, Hariri said: "We see an openness of their position."

The opposition delegation is expected to meet Russian officials in Geneva.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the regime of Bashar al-Assad cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which erupted as part of the Arab Spring uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, more than a quarter of a million people have been killed and upwards of 10 million displaced across the war-torn country, according to the UN. The Syrian Center for Policy Research puts the death toll at more than 470,000.

*************
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-opposition-forces-will-go-to-manbij-says-erdogan/760950

Following the successful operation against the Daesh terror group in Al-Bab, the next target for the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) will be the northern Syrian city of Manbij, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Tuesday.

“Manbij is not a place for the PYD or YPG … it belongs to Arabs,” Erdogan told reporters at Ataturk International Airport in Istanbul before departing for an economic summit in Pakistan.

Manbij, an Arab-populated city on the western bank of the Euphrates River, is currently controlled by the terror group PYD, an offshoot of the PKK which Ankara has been fighting for several decades.

Turkey has insisted PYD elements must leave Manbij and withdraw east of the Euphrates.

“First of all they should evacuate the place so that local residents can come there,” Erdogan urged.

Ankara has repeatedly said one terror group should not be used against another and urged the U.S.-led coalition to stop using the YPG to eliminate Daesh terrorists in the region.

The Turkish government said it would not participate in any formation where the PYD/YPG is included.

Erdogan said FSA forces could lead the Raqqa operation, adding they have completed successful operations in Jarabulus, Al-Rai, Dabiq and Al-Bab.

Turkish-backed forces have killed more than 3,000 Daesh terrorists -- as well as some PYD elements -- in northern Syria under Operation Euphrates Shield, according to the Turkish president.

Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.


*Steps to Raqqa, Manbij*

On Feb. 24, the Turkish military said the Al-Bab operation had been completed and the strategic city cleared of Daesh elements.

Erdogan added that the completion of the Al-Bab operation did not mean Operation Euphrates Shield was over and said there were “some steps to be taken” to free Raqqa and Manbij.

He also referred to making an agreement with “coalition forces, Russia and America”.

Erdogan said Ankara was dealing with Russia, a close neighbor, and the U.S., a strategic ally, and also with the U.S.-led coalition forces regarding the issue.

“The Turkish-led forces should be used in the Raqqa operation,” Erdogan said and added, “Because our fight is against Daesh. If our allies are sensitive in the fight against Daesh, we tell them: ‘We can move together with you’”.

“Just let Raqqa be freed of Daesh. And let the city be handed over to its real [Arab] owners,” he added.

Turkey and the new U.S. administration of President Donald Trump has also been discussing a possible joint operation in Raqqa.

Some top-level officials from the U.S. visited Ankara this month to discuss a strategy. A detailed proposal is expected to be submitted to Trump this week.

“As Turkey, we don’t have any intention or plan to stay there. We will just attempt to clear threats from there. We don’t want a region around us from where we face threats,” Erdogan said.

“The Syrian people are our friends. They are our brothers. They are not threats against us,” he added.

Erdogan noted that Turkey intended to continue the process of Operation Euphrates Shield in “unity” with international forces.

“We are not in a situation to watch all happenings from distance,” Erdogan said, adding that Turkey had paid a huge cost for observing from afar in the past.

He recalled Turkish government policy to be in the field as well as at the negotiation table on the Syria issue.

Erdogan also stressed Turkey's idea of training and equipping moderate opposition fighters and creating a safe zone inside Syria for displaced people.

http://aa.com.tr/en/americas/us-admiral-praises-turkeys-role-in-fighting-daesh/760311

The commander of a U.S. aircraft carrier strike group conducting missions against Daesh has described to Anadolu Agency the importance of Turkey’s involvement in fighting the terrorist group in Syria and northern Iraq.

Speaking onboard the USS H.W. Bush aircraft carrier on Monday, Rear Admiral Kenneth Whitesell said: "We can’t do this now without Turkey’s cooperation and friendship. You are very important for us to be able to do our mission."

He described the ties between the two countries as a "very good relationship, a very friendly relationship".

Whitesell said their role in the Mediterranean was to conduct strike operations on Daesh targets in Syria and northern Iraq as part of Operation Inherent Resolve.

"So that’s what we are doing and we have been doing this for about eight days now and we got a couple more weeks to go before we go into another theater of operations," he said.

Whitesell said his forces flew about eight to nine sorties a day but are still awaiting information from the Combined Air Operations Center in Al-Udeid Air Base in Qatar on how many targets they had destroyed so far.

The USS George H.W. Bush, with the callsign "Avenger," can carry 85 aircraft and helicopters, and has about 6,000 crew members. 

Admiral Whitesell said the friendship between Turkey and U.S. -- both NATO members -- was based on mutual trust, adding that they could not carry out Operation Inherent Resolve without Ankara’s help.

"They [Turkey] are in charge of the procedural control of aircraft from the George H.W. Bush going through the northern route, Turkish air traffic control,” Whitesell said.

He added: "Turkey has been very accommodating. We have rules we have to go by before we are allowed to come into Turkey. We have been abiding by those rules." 

*Incirlik Air Base*

Whitesell also stressed the importance of Incirlik Air Base, near the southern Turkish city of Adana.

"Turkish controllers have been very accommodating. They allow us to fly to Incirlik and then once we get under U.S. Air Force control we land at Incirlik air force base and refuel and then go back and do our strikes. That base is very, very important to us," he added.

Colonel Will Pennington, a command officer aboard the George H.W. Bush, said the base was very important, adding that they were able to use it when their planes were forced to land.

Turkey has taken an active role in the international fight against Daesh in both Iraq and Syria. Turkish troops also provide training to local fighters in Bashiqa, northeast of Mosul.

In Syria, the Turkish military recently announced its ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield had seen the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) wresting control of Al-Bab -- 30 kilometers (19 miles) south of the Turkish-Syrian border -- from Daesh.

The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield began on 24 Aug. 2016 to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.

*Reporting by Sarp Ozer; Writing by Fatma Bulbul

***********
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/te...ure-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110274&NewsCatID=352

The Turkish army has established a temporary base in a strategically important point of the newly captured al-Bab, located in northern Syria. 

Turkish military sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the Turkish army founded a temporary base on the hilltop of Akil inside al-Bab, which it along with its ally Free Syrian Army (FSA) liberated from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL). 

The sources described the hilltop as the “most critical area” with regards to its strategic location, adding that it was overlooking the northern Syrian town. 

The base also functions as a place where armored vehicles used in Turkey’s ongoing Euphrates Shield operation are parked and repaired if damages are minor. 

Launched on Aug. 24, 2016, the Euphrates Shield operation aims at clearing its border with Syria of terrorists, which include ISIL and the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces, which Turkey regards as a terrorist organization due to its links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK). 

Turkey had captured Jarablus and symbolically important Dabiq from ISIL as a part of the operation. 

The Turkish army had also set up a base in Dabiq after capturing it and the base in al-Bab is no larger than that in Dabiq, the sources said. 

Three Turkish troops were also slightly wounded during sweeping operations inside the town when a blast occurred. 

The military sources also denied FSA’s claim that 22 Syrian regime forces’ soldiers had been killed in clashes in the south of al-Bab, near the town of Tadef. 

Sources said the Sultan Murad Brigade, which operates under FSA, spotted a group of around 12 Syrian regime forces’ members coming close to the “green line,” an emptied road that separates the Ankara-backed FSA from the forces of the Syrian regime in the south of al-Bab. 

FSA members fired a warning shot as the Syrian regime forces continued to march, whereupon the regime forces responded in the same way. 

A Russian commander leading the Syrian regime forces in the region reached out to a Turkish commander leading the FSA forces through a previously established “red telephone line,” and told his counterpart that the Syrian troops accidentally came close to the area where FSA members were stationed. Upon this call, the Turkish commander also ordered the rebels to cease fire and a clash was avoided, sources said. 

Meanwhile, following the capture of Tadef from ISIL over the weekend, Syrian regime forces moved forwards to Manbij, which lies to the east of al-Bab. Manbij was captured by Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) from ISIL last year. PYD’s military wing, the People’s Protection Unit (YPG), is the main element of the SDF along with some Arab forces.

February/28/2017


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Hindustani78 said:


> Head of Syrian opposition delegation, Naser al-Hariri (C) speaks during a press conference after a meeting with United Nations' Syria envoy on February 27, 2017 in Geneva, Switzerland. ( Mustafa Yalcin - Anadolu Agency )
> http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/assad-regime-working-with-daesh-says-syrian-opposition/760461
> 
> The Syrian regime has been setting up a buffer zone between Daesh and the Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA), the head of the country’s opposition delegation at the Geneva IV talks said on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the fifth day of the fourth round of the intra-Syrian talks, UN Syria envoy Staffan de Mistura met the Syrian opposition delegation headed by Nasr Hariri, a senior member of the largest anti-regime group, the Syrian National Coalition.
> 
> "The regime is actually coordinating with Daesh and has opened a corridor to prevent the Free Syrian Army from fighting Daesh," Hariri told a news conference at the UN at Geneva following a two-hour meeting with de Mistura.
> 
> Claiming the regime did not want the FSA to defeat the terror group, Hariri said: "This regime is setting up a buffer zone between the FSA and Daesh."
> 
> "We just gave the special envoy a video of testimony of a former detainee who was detained by the FSA and was recently released. In the video, he explains and testifies how regime forces are coordinating with Daesh," Hariri said.
> 
> About a possible change in Russia's political position at the Syria talks, Hariri said: "We see an openness of their position."
> 
> The opposition delegation is expected to meet Russian officials in Geneva.
> 
> Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the regime of Bashar al-Assad cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which erupted as part of the Arab Spring uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.
> 
> Since then, more than a quarter of a million people have been killed and upwards of 10 million displaced across the war-torn country, according to the UN. The Syrian Center for Policy Research puts the death toll at more than 470,000.
> 
> *************
> http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-opposition-forces-will-go-to-manbij-says-erdogan/760950
> 
> Following the successful operation against the Daesh terror group in Al-Bab, the next target for the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) will be the northern Syrian city of Manbij, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Tuesday.
> 
> “Manbij is not a place for the PYD or YPG … it belongs to Arabs,” Erdogan told reporters at Ataturk International Airport in Istanbul before departing for an economic summit in Pakistan.
> 
> Manbij, an Arab-populated city on the western bank of the Euphrates River, is currently controlled by the terror group PYD, an offshoot of the PKK which Ankara has been fighting for several decades.
> 
> Turkey has insisted PYD elements must leave Manbij and withdraw east of the Euphrates.
> 
> “First of all they should evacuate the place so that local residents can come there,” Erdogan urged.
> 
> Ankara has repeatedly said one terror group should not be used against another and urged the U.S.-led coalition to stop using the YPG to eliminate Daesh terrorists in the region.
> 
> The Turkish government said it would not participate in any formation where the PYD/YPG is included.
> 
> Erdogan said FSA forces could lead the Raqqa operation, adding they have completed successful operations in Jarabulus, Al-Rai, Dabiq and Al-Bab.
> 
> Turkish-backed forces have killed more than 3,000 Daesh terrorists -- as well as some PYD elements -- in northern Syria under Operation Euphrates Shield, according to the Turkish president.
> 
> Operation Euphrates Shield began in late August to improve security, support coalition forces, and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using Free Syrian Army fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.
> 
> 
> *Steps to Raqqa, Manbij*
> 
> On Feb. 24, the Turkish military said the Al-Bab operation had been completed and the strategic city cleared of Daesh elements.
> 
> Erdogan added that the completion of the Al-Bab operation did not mean Operation Euphrates Shield was over and said there were “some steps to be taken” to free Raqqa and Manbij.
> 
> He also referred to making an agreement with “coalition forces, Russia and America”.
> 
> Erdogan said Ankara was dealing with Russia, a close neighbor, and the U.S., a strategic ally, and also with the U.S.-led coalition forces regarding the issue.
> 
> “The Turkish-led forces should be used in the Raqqa operation,” Erdogan said and added, “Because our fight is against Daesh. If our allies are sensitive in the fight against Daesh, we tell them: ‘We can move together with you’”.
> 
> “Just let Raqqa be freed of Daesh. And let the city be handed over to its real [Arab] owners,” he added.
> 
> Turkey and the new U.S. administration of President Donald Trump has also been discussing a possible joint operation in Raqqa.
> 
> Some top-level officials from the U.S. visited Ankara this month to discuss a strategy. A detailed proposal is expected to be submitted to Trump this week.
> 
> “As Turkey, we don’t have any intention or plan to stay there. We will just attempt to clear threats from there. We don’t want a region around us from where we face threats,” Erdogan said.
> 
> “The Syrian people are our friends. They are our brothers. They are not threats against us,” he added.
> 
> Erdogan noted that Turkey intended to continue the process of Operation Euphrates Shield in “unity” with international forces.
> 
> “We are not in a situation to watch all happenings from distance,” Erdogan said, adding that Turkey had paid a huge cost for observing from afar in the past.
> 
> He recalled Turkish government policy to be in the field as well as at the negotiation table on the Syria issue.
> 
> Erdogan also stressed Turkey's idea of training and equipping moderate opposition fighters and creating a safe zone inside Syria for displaced people.
> 
> http://aa.com.tr/en/americas/us-admiral-praises-turkeys-role-in-fighting-daesh/760311
> 
> The commander of a U.S. aircraft carrier strike group conducting missions against Daesh has described to Anadolu Agency the importance of Turkey’s involvement in fighting the terrorist group in Syria and northern Iraq.
> 
> Speaking onboard the USS H.W. Bush aircraft carrier on Monday, Rear Admiral Kenneth Whitesell said: "We can’t do this now without Turkey’s cooperation and friendship. You are very important for us to be able to do our mission."
> 
> He described the ties between the two countries as a "very good relationship, a very friendly relationship".
> 
> Whitesell said their role in the Mediterranean was to conduct strike operations on Daesh targets in Syria and northern Iraq as part of Operation Inherent Resolve.
> 
> "So that’s what we are doing and we have been doing this for about eight days now and we got a couple more weeks to go before we go into another theater of operations," he said.
> 
> Whitesell said his forces flew about eight to nine sorties a day but are still awaiting information from the Combined Air Operations Center in Al-Udeid Air Base in Qatar on how many targets they had destroyed so far.
> 
> The USS George H.W. Bush, with the callsign "Avenger," can carry 85 aircraft and helicopters, and has about 6,000 crew members.
> 
> Admiral Whitesell said the friendship between Turkey and U.S. -- both NATO members -- was based on mutual trust, adding that they could not carry out Operation Inherent Resolve without Ankara’s help.
> 
> "They [Turkey] are in charge of the procedural control of aircraft from the George H.W. Bush going through the northern route, Turkish air traffic control,” Whitesell said.
> 
> He added: "Turkey has been very accommodating. We have rules we have to go by before we are allowed to come into Turkey. We have been abiding by those rules."
> 
> *Incirlik Air Base*
> 
> Whitesell also stressed the importance of Incirlik Air Base, near the southern Turkish city of Adana.
> 
> "Turkish controllers have been very accommodating. They allow us to fly to Incirlik and then once we get under U.S. Air Force control we land at Incirlik air force base and refuel and then go back and do our strikes. That base is very, very important to us," he added.
> 
> Colonel Will Pennington, a command officer aboard the George H.W. Bush, said the base was very important, adding that they were able to use it when their planes were forced to land.
> 
> Turkey has taken an active role in the international fight against Daesh in both Iraq and Syria. Turkish troops also provide training to local fighters in Bashiqa, northeast of Mosul.
> 
> In Syria, the Turkish military recently announced its ongoing Operation Euphrates Shield had seen the Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army (FSA) wresting control of Al-Bab -- 30 kilometers (19 miles) south of the Turkish-Syrian border -- from Daesh.
> 
> The Turkish-led Operation Euphrates Shield began on 24 Aug. 2016 to improve security, support coalition forces and eliminate the terror threat along the Turkish border using FSA fighters backed by Turkish artillery and jets.
> 
> *Reporting by Sarp Ozer; Writing by Fatma Bulbul
> 
> ***********
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/te...ure-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110274&NewsCatID=352
> 
> The Turkish army has established a temporary base in a strategically important point of the newly captured al-Bab, located in northern Syria.
> 
> Turkish military sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the Turkish army founded a temporary base on the hilltop of Akil inside al-Bab, which it along with its ally Free Syrian Army (FSA) liberated from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL).
> 
> The sources described the hilltop as the “most critical area” with regards to its strategic location, adding that it was overlooking the northern Syrian town.
> 
> The base also functions as a place where armored vehicles used in Turkey’s ongoing Euphrates Shield operation are parked and repaired if damages are minor.
> 
> Launched on Aug. 24, 2016, the Euphrates Shield operation aims at clearing its border with Syria of terrorists, which include ISIL and the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) forces, which Turkey regards as a terrorist organization due to its links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).
> 
> Turkey had captured Jarablus and symbolically important Dabiq from ISIL as a part of the operation.
> 
> The Turkish army had also set up a base in Dabiq after capturing it and the base in al-Bab is no larger than that in Dabiq, the sources said.
> 
> Three Turkish troops were also slightly wounded during sweeping operations inside the town when a blast occurred.
> 
> The military sources also denied FSA’s claim that 22 Syrian regime forces’ soldiers had been killed in clashes in the south of al-Bab, near the town of Tadef.
> 
> Sources said the Sultan Murad Brigade, which operates under FSA, spotted a group of around 12 Syrian regime forces’ members coming close to the “green line,” an emptied road that separates the Ankara-backed FSA from the forces of the Syrian regime in the south of al-Bab.
> 
> FSA members fired a warning shot as the Syrian regime forces continued to march, whereupon the regime forces responded in the same way.
> 
> A Russian commander leading the Syrian regime forces in the region reached out to a Turkish commander leading the FSA forces through a previously established “red telephone line,” and told his counterpart that the Syrian troops accidentally came close to the area where FSA members were stationed. Upon this call, the Turkish commander also ordered the rebels to cease fire and a clash was avoided, sources said.
> 
> Meanwhile, following the capture of Tadef from ISIL over the weekend, Syrian regime forces moved forwards to Manbij, which lies to the east of al-Bab. Manbij was captured by Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) from ISIL last year. PYD’s military wing, the People’s Protection Unit (YPG), is the main element of the SDF along with some Arab forces.
> 
> February/28/2017


Nonsene. FSA+Turkey+Russia+Assad forces on the move to remove the cancerous YPG/PKK terrorists from Northern Syria (in spite of America's support of YPG). Isn't it funny, there are no Kurds living in those areas but ruled by terrorist PKK. Well their life has been short


----------



## Selim I

As of right now heavy clashes are still ongoing between FSA and the donkeys. It is very well confirmed that our first plan of "rescuing" ar-Raqqah from ISIS through Tel-Abyad has not reached consensus with the USA.
Our second plan was clearly stating, ar-Raqqah operation will be through Manbij - and it seems like this may be the reason of the events that is going on right now. Or, that Turkey is clearly "lone-wolfing" and is trying to meet its goals in terms of PYD settlements in its borders - without the consent of USA.






Don't hesitate to make judgments, there are many factors that must be looked into.
Turkey doesn't care about ar-Raqqah at all, our main aim is clearing terrorists from within our borders, we just need a buffer zone between terrorists and us. With ISIS we already have successfully created this security buffer zone. Now what was worrying us most was the YPG/PYD/SDF (PKK) - for the sole reason of it having the potential of becoming an autonomous state as this has been their dream for many decades if not many centuries. And what's more important is that this progression they have shown in Syrian Rojova is almost their biggest dream coming true. And the challenge lies upon all the countries supporting such autonomous (donkey) state.

YPG therefore possesses far greater danger for Turkey than ISIS could ever do. Nobody wants, or noboy will tolerate ISIS anyways. ISIS has lost more than half of its biggest HQ (Mosul), they have been weakened in Deir-Ez-Zoor by SAA, they have lost al-Bab to Türks and FSA, ar-Raqqah's end is as well quite soon. ISIS possesses no risk to Turkey's strategic position anymore, except for terror actions that may occur inside of Turkey (God forbid).

Now, grasping this is quite important. al-Bab operation was truly extended for good reasons. As I also stated before, it was only to extent our stay in Syrian soils, mobilize our troops, and increase our number of firepower and utilize all sorts of security measurements - and most importantly, making the world believe the operation is very demanding such that increasing our numbers both in terms of foot soldiers, and also more advanced weaponry. And all this worked. Otherwise, it would be impossible to increase our numbers from 1.500 - 2.000 to (now) over 8.000 (mostly consisting of special ops units) because all the powers would be against it.

If you ask me, we may soon see an offer coming from US administration about a joint ar-Raqqah operation - only because they want us to stop annihilating their donkeys (YPG). This joint operation may be actual in the following few days. And if it becomes actual, the most plausible scenario is ar-Raqqah operation through Tel-Abyad - where our main goal of this operation is dividing YPG controlled areas to further fractions - as I said, we don't really care about ar-Raqqah or ISIS any longer as they don't possess direct major threat any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Selim I said:


> As of right now heavy clashes are still ongoing between FSA and the donkeys. It is very well confirmed that our first plan of "rescuing" ar-Raqqah from ISIS through Tel-Abyad has not reached consensus with the USA.
> Our second plan was clearly stating, ar-Raqqah operation will be through Manbij - and it seems like this may be the reason of the events that is going on right now. Or, that Turkey is clearly "lone-wolfing" and is trying to meet its goals in terms of PYD settlements in its borders - without the consent of USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate to make judgments, there are many factors that must be looked into.
> Turkey doesn't care about ar-Raqqah at all, our main aim is clearing terrorists from within our borders, we just need a buffer zone between terrorists and us. With ISIS we already have successfully created this security buffer zone. Now what was worrying us most was the YPG/PYD/SDF (PKK) - for the sole reason of it having the potential of becoming an autonomous state as this has been their dream for many decades if not many centuries. And what's more important is that this progression they have shown in Syrian Rojova is almost their biggest dream coming true. And the challenge lies upon all the countries supporting such autonomous (donkey) state.
> 
> YPG therefore possesses far greater danger for Turkey than ISIS could ever do. Nobody wants, or noboy will tolerate ISIS anyways. ISIS has lost more than half of its biggest HQ (Mosul), they have been weakened in Deir-Ez-Zoor by SAA, they have lost al-Bab to Türks and FSA, ar-Raqqah's end is as well quite soon. ISIS possesses no risk to Turkey's strategic position anymore, except for terror actions that may occur inside of Turkey (God forbid).
> 
> Now, grasping this is quite important. al-Bab operation was truly extended for good reasons. As I also stated before, it was only to extent our stay in Syrian soils, mobilize our troops, and increase our number of firepower and utilize all sorts of security measurements - and most importantly, making the world believe the operation is very demanding such that increasing our numbers both in terms of foot soldiers, and also more advanced weaponry. And all this worked. Otherwise, it would be impossible to increase our numbers from 1.500 - 2.000 to (now) over 8.000 (mostly consisting of special ops units) because all the powers would be against it.
> 
> If you ask me, we may soon see an offer coming from US administration about a joint ar-Raqqah operation - only because they want us to stop annihilating their donkeys (YPG). This joint operation may be actual in the following few days. And if it becomes actual, the most plausible scenario is ar-Raqqah operation through Tel-Abyad - where our main goal of this operation is dividing YPG controlled areas to further fractions - as I said, we don't really care about ar-Raqqah or ISIS any longer as they don't possess direct major threat any longer.


Thank you for the essay. You are operating in another country without their approval and attacking SDF while they are a few KMs from Raqqah. You want to protect your borders than protect them. Why are you 20 KMs inside Syria?

To summarize, I hope USA delivers some very badly needed freedom to Turks and their band of lunatics.

In other news, Palmyra is back in SAA control it looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703021051180341-bataan-europe-middle-east/

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The Bataan will join its battle group sister ships Mesa Verde and Carter Hall, both of which deployed last week.

"[The Bataan ARG] will conduct a scheduled seven-month deployment in support of maritime security operations, crisis response, theater security cooperation, and provide a forward naval presence in Europe and the Middle East," the release stated Wednesday.

The Bataan ARG carries some 2000 soldiers and equipment from the US Marine Corps 24th Expeditionary Unit, one of seven in the United States.

Aviation assets on board the Bataan include 12 CH-46 Sea Knight helicopters, 6 AV-8B Harrier attack aircraft, 4 AH-1W Super Cobra helicopters and MV-22 Osprey tilt-rotors. The ship is capable of holding F35-B Joint Strike Fighters.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/us-general-russia-inadvertently-struck-us-backed-syrians

WASHINGTON — A Russian airstrike in northern Syria hit U.S.-backed Syrian Arab forces who are part of the fight against the Islamic State group, a senior U.S. general said Wednesday. 

Russia denied responsibility, saying in a written statement that it had adhered to U.S. guidance on avoiding friendly forces in that area. 

Army Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend, commander of the U.S.-led coalition forces in Iraq and Syria, said an unspecified number of American military advisers were a few miles away from the bombed site, out of immediate danger but close enough to see their Syrian partners get hit. He declined to say how many of the U.S.-backed Syrian fighters were killed or wounded. 

Townsend said the Americans sent word that quickly reached Russian officials, who acknowledged the problem and stopped the bombing. Townsend, who spoke to reporters at the Pentagon from his headquarters in Baghdad, said he believes the Russians thought they were striking Islamic State positions in the village. But ISIS fighters had withdrawn before the bombing, and members of what the Americans call the Syrian Arab Coalition had moved in, he said. 

In Moscow, the Russian Ministry of Defense issued a statement contradicting Townsend's version of the events. It said that in communications prior to the airstrike, a U.S. officer had expressed concern about the possibility of U.S.-backed Syrian fighters being struck inadvertently. 

"To prevent any such incidents, a U.S. representative gave precise coordinates of the U.S.-backed opposition forces in that area to a Russian military officer," the statement said. "The Russian military command took that information into account. Russian or Syrian aircraft haven't dealt a single strike on the areas designated by the U.S." 

The incident happened southeast of the city of al-Bab, which Townsend said has been fully "liberated" by Turkish forces. 

Townsend mentioned the incident to illustrate his point that the battlefield in Syria is exceptionally complex. He expressed worry that the complexities could lead to more severe miscalculations and undercut an anti-IS military campaign that is approaching a crucial juncture as U.S.-backed Syrian Arab and Kurdish fighters close in on Raqqa, the self-declared ISIS capital. 

Townsend said the U.S. is still talking to Turkey about whether and how Turkish forces might be involved in an assault on Raqqa. The issue is a sticky one because the Turks are opposed to the U.S. relying on Syrian Kurdish fighters in and around Raqqa; the Turks consider the Kurdish force known as YPG to be terrorists and a threat to Turkey. 

Russia's military involvement is a further complication, from the U.S. point of view. It's unclear whether President Donald Trump will seek military coordination with Russia in Syria; his predecessor deemed it inappropriate, arguing that the Russians were at cross purposes with the U.S. by acting to prop up the Syrian government. 

Townsend did not comment on relations with Russian other than to mention that a U.S.-Russian military communications link set up during the Obama administration was used in response to the airstrikes that hit U.S. partner forces Tuesday. The link was established to "deconflict," or avoid collisions between U.S. and Russian warplanes over Syria. 

"We used that mechanism and it worked," Townsend said. 

More broadly, the general said he is satisfied that the U.S. counter-IS strategy as developed during the Obama years is working. He said he has forwarded up his chain of command a set of recommendations on possible adaptions of the strategy, but he would not discuss those. He suggested that no major changes were needed and explicitly stated that sending large numbers of U.S. troops, as Trump proposed during the presidential campaign, would not help. 

"I don't foresee us bringing in large numbers of coalition troops, mainly because what we're doing is in fact working," he said. "But in the event that we bring in any additional troops, we'll work with our local partners both here in Iraq and Syria to make sure that they understand the reasons why we're doing that and to get their buy-in of that." 

Others have said the Trump administration might seek to accelerate the assault on Raqqa by putting additional U.S. trainers and advisers into Syria and possibly sending small numbers of conventional forces to operate long-range artillery. 

Earlier this week, Defense Secretary Jim Mattis sent to the White House his outline of how the administration might change the counter-ISIS strategy, which relies heavily on airstrikes and has evolved since President Barack Obama reintroduced troops into Iraq in 2014 after IS fighters swept across the Syrian border and captured large portions of northern and western Iraq. 

Townsend said U.S. intelligence estimates put the number of ISIS fighters in Iraq and Syria combined at 12,000 to 15,000. That is down from an estimate of 19,000 to 25,000 in February 2016 and 20,000 to 31,000 in 2014. 






A Kurdish fighter from the People's Protection Units, operating alongside the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), in the town of Hisha after the SDF took control of the area from ISIS, in the northern Raqqa countryside, Syria, November 14, 2016. REUTERS/Rodi Said 

http://www.businessinsider.com/us-commander-downplays-big-iraq-syria-troop-hike-2017-3

Trump's push against Islamic State in Syria could soon present him with an unenviable choice of potentially alienating NATO ally Turkey by relying on the U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, which in addition to Arabs includes Kurdish YPG fighters who Turkey considers a threat.

Turkey is strongly opposed to YPG involvement in the operation to liberate Raqqa, not only because it sees the force as an extension of the PKK militant group, but also because it says Raqqa is an Arab-dominated city.

Townsend, however, stressed they would have some role in the campaign.

"There are going to be Kurds assaulting Raqqa for sure. The number, the size of them, and how many Kurdish units are participating in that, I can't really say right now," he said. 

Townsend also delivered a robust defense of the YPG fighters who receive U.S. support, saying he had seen no evidence linking them to attacks on Turkey from Northern Syria in the past two years.

"I've talked to their leaders and we've watched them operate and they continually reassure us that they have no desire to attack Turkey, that they are not a threat to Turkey, in fact that they desire to have a good working relationship with Turkey," Townsend said. 

********




http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-army-deserter-flees-to-turkey/762354
A member of the Syrian regime army deserted and fled to Turkey on Thursday, security sources have said.

The soldier was found in the southern Turkish border province of Hatay, a security source told Anadolu Agency.

The source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the soldier had surrendered to Turkish border troops.

After an initial interrogation, in which he claimed to have been forcibly conscripted into the Syrian military, he was handed over to Turkish police.

**************




Speaking to reporters via video link from Baghdad, Iraq, Gen. Stephen Townsend said "Kurds will participate in the operation."

"The facts are there are Kurds from Raqqah, and larger Raqqah district and province," he said.

"I don't think we're going to change the demographics of Raqqah by Kurds or Turkomen or any group participating in the operation. But I expect that probably all types of Syrians in northern Syria will participate in the liberation of Raqqah," he added.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said that Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army fighters could lead the Raqqah offensive.

Turkey views the YPG as the Syrian offshoot of the outlawed PKK group. Turkey, the U.S., and EU have designated the PKK as a terror group, and it resumed its decades-old armed campaign in July 2015.

Washington has refrained from similarly labeling the YPG, and has relied on the group as its principal on the ground partner in Syria to Ankara's consternation.

Seeking to allay Turkish concerns about the YPG, Townsend said he's been assured by the group's leaders that "they have no desire to attack Turkey."

"They desire to have a good working relationship with Turkey and I have seen absolutely zero evidence that they have been a threat to or supported any attacks on Turkey from northern Syria over the last two years," he said.

The YPG forms the backbone of the U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in northern Syria where the SDF has ousted Deash from successive towns and villages with coalition's heavy war equipment, air support, training and advisors.

Townsend said he believes the SDF will lead the Raqqah operation, but stressed that no final decision has been made.

If the SDF is to lead to lead the charge, Townsend said they "will probably need additional combat power".

"But those decisions have yet to be taken,” he said.

Responding to claims that pictures posted by U.S. Central Command (Centcom) depict child soldiers in the ranks of the SDF, Townsend maintained that the coalition does not "allow child fighters, underage fighters".

And as the general was speaking to reporters, Centcom wrote on Twitter that "All partner nation trainees are vetted through an interview process, including age."

"Those not willing to provide assurances to this vetting process are disqualified," the Middle East command added.

Townsend confirmed that Russian and Syrian airstrikes hit Arab components of the SDF on Tuesday outside of al-Bab, the city Turkish-backed forces recently liberated from Daesh in northern Syria.

The aircraft thought the areas "were held by ISIS", but Syrian Arab fighters that are part of the SDF had recently moved into the targeted villages that were recently vacated by Daesh, Townsend said.

The American general did not detail casualties beyond confirming that some had occurred before the air raids were halted through a U.S.-Russian channel meant to prevent accidental clashes.

U.S. forces were about five kilometers away, Townsend said.

ALEPPO, SYRIA - MARCH 1: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA) are seen in Tel Tuveyran after retaking Tel Tuveyran and Kaarat villages of Al Bab town from PYD/ PKK terrorist organizations in Aleppo, Syria on March 1, 2017. ( Muhammed Nour - Anadolu Agency )





ALEPPO, SYRIA - MARCH 1: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA) are seen in Tel Tuveyran after retaking Tel Tuveyran and Kaarat villages of Al Bab town from PYD/ PKK terrorist organizations in Aleppo, Syria on March 1, 2017. ( Muhammed Nour - Anadolu Agency )





ALEPPO, SYRIA - MARCH 1: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA) are seen in Tel Tuveyran after retaking Tel Tuveyran and Kaarat villages of Al Bab town from PYD/ PKK terrorist organizations in Aleppo, Syria on March 1, 2017. ( Muhammed Nour - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan




----------



## ultron

SAA T-62M tank

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C59VQjOU0AAo66x.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Palmyra has been liberated.






*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500




----------



## raptor22

500 said:


>


it takes time but would happen eventually ... as it happened in Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

* Syrian regime fighters take position as they advance to retake the ancient city of Palmyra, from Islamic State (IS) group fighters on March 2, 2017.(AFP Photo)*

An army statement carried on state news agency SANA said its forces had “regained control over Palmyra and surrounding territory after a series of successful military operations”.

IS has suffered a string of setbacks since taking over swathes of territory in Iraq and Syria in 2014, and its two main strongholds of Mosul and Raqa both face assaults by forces backed by a US-led coalition.


----------



## ultron

update of Russia attack Qaeda in western Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

beast89 said:


> wahabis killing wahabis gotta love that. He was a merc and died for a saudi paycheck and chose money over a strategically impportant city like a fool. Was used like toilet paper by your king who didnt even send his soldiers or give refuge to his family. ISIS? The same ISIS that were brothers with the rebels until americans told the rebels to attack them?
> 
> 
> 
> Your playing dumb or just living in denial about the civil war. The same ISIS whose biggest online supporters hail from KSA. Now non ISIS wahhabis are splitting again and killing each other and I've asked you several time which brethren you supporting lol. The same ISIS that are redistributing saudi religious books but with their logo on. Same wahhabi religious ideology only differences are policitics one bows to the royals like you and the others want a unified state and follow Baghdadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time i checked you were screaming along with the saudis when Russains were bombing ISIS


I didn't watch the video you uploaded or read what you wrote because I found it full of ignorance. You must know the flag Daesh is carrying is a flag that has the Shahada (creed of Islam) and the prophet's seal below it. It is a respected flag among all Muslims. So other groups carrying this flag doesn't make them evil or "Daesh".

Daesh is surely scum of earth, but ignorance can be quite filthy as well - especially the type of ignorance that leaves your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Selim I said:


> I didn't watch the video you uploaded or read what you wrote because I found it full of ignorance. You must know the flag Daesh is carrying is a flag that has the Shahada (creed of Islam) and the prophet's seal below it. It is a respected flag among all Muslims. *So other groups carrying this flag doesn't make them evil or "Daesh".*




You are either playing stupid or being ignorant. Yep FSA waiving around Isis flags doesn't mean anything and doesn't implicate them. Just like the FSA calling Isis brothers, conducting joint operations and defecting doesn't really make them Isis or guilty of anything. 


Next try to justify FSA beheadsings. The FSA is not really evil, they use knives because chiefs use knives, they wear masks because they like to ski, beheading people does not make them evil, it's part of Islam and the FSA just likes to show off their calinary skills while skiing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

SAA battle Qaeda in western Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selim I

ptldM3 said:


> You are either playing stupid or being ignorant. Yep FSA waiving around Isis flags doesn't mean anything and doesn't implicate them. Just like the FSA calling Isis brothers, conducting joint operations and defecting doesn't really make them Isis or guilty of anything.
> 
> 
> Next try to justify FSA beheadsings. The FSA is not really evil, they use knives because chiefs use knives, they wear masks because they like to ski, beheading people does not make them evil, it's part of Islam and the FSA just likes to show off their calinary skills while skiing.


I'm not justifying their methods of killing other terrorists. Nor ISIS, nor FSA nor YPG is a state with ethical rules and regulations. So instances of barbaric actions from all these groups can be expected compared to civilized societies.

I highly doubt that FSA is doing joint operations with ISIS, as of most of FSA territories doesn't even border with ISIS except of the areas controlled by Turkey in nothern Syria. If they had any such "joint operations" it would've been in the past where I can imagine they both decided to fight the "greater evil" being Assad and all his supporters. But truly if one believes a proof of support makes an entire organization or country a 100% supporter of a terror organization, then you must be completely ignorant of warfare.
In that case, every country is a supporter of ISIS and all other (terror) organizations in Syria.

Leave your cave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/sy...h-pm.aspx?pageID=238&nID=110445&NewsCatID=341

A Syrian military jet has crashed near the Turkish-Syrian border, Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım said late on March 4. According to PM, a MiG-23 plane crashed.

“There is information that a MiG modeled plane estimated to be belonging to the Syrian regime crashed in the [southern province of] Hatay, Samandağ, Yaylacık region. There is information that the pilot jumped from the plane. Our units there are helping the search efforts,” Yıldırım said, Anadolu Agency reported. 

Yıldırım was asked whether the plane fell in the Turkish territories.

“There is no clarity on that issue. It can be in our border or Syrian border, that will be clear after the examinations. There is also no clarity on the reason for why it crashed, but there are reports that the weather conditions were rather unfavorable,” he also said. 

Hatay Governor Erdal Ata, meanwhile, said that the gendarmerie and medical teams reached the wreckage of the plane.

“According to the information I received a short while ago, the gendarmerie and medical teams reached the wreckage of the plane. It was seen that the cockpit place of the plane was empty. We think that the pilots survived by jumping,” Anadolu Agency reported Ata as saying. 

Earlier, Ata said that the plane might be belonging to the Syrian side. 

“We think that the plane doesn’t belong to us, but to the Syrian side. The findings show that,” Ata told the agency, as he added that they received and confirmed information that there were no aviation activities of Turkish civil aviation or Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) in the region.

“According to the information received from the citizens, the pilots jumped with parachutes. We are investigating them. Our police, gendarmerie and [Turkey’s disaster agency] AFAD are carrying out search and rescue efforts in the region that the pilots probably jumped in,” he said. 

Ata was asked whether there were any border violations.

“No, this has nothing to do with border violations. We don’t know whether it’s a technical malfunction or another incident that took place in the other side. Thus, an intervention done to the plane from our side is out of question. We don’t know if it crashed technically or was shot,” he said. 

Meanwhile, Syrian Islamist rebel group Ahrar al-Sham told Anadolu Agency by phone that the group downed a jet belonging to the Syrian government, which was bombing rural Idlib.

“The regime plane was flying low when it was bombing rural Idlib. We hit it with 23 milimeters anti-aircraft. When it was struck, a technical malfunction occured in the plane. Then it was seen that it started falling,” Ahrar al-Sham spokesperson Ahmed Karaali told the agency on March 4.

March/04/2017


----------



## Barmaley

The east of Aleppo province. Map & video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Series of terror attacks by Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin in Idlib province:






I really dont understand the amount of hate towards Syrian people.






Any supporter of these thugs can explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> I really dont understand the amount of hate towards Syrian people.


But you definitely understand the amount of hate towards the Palestinians lol.


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> But you definitely understand the amount of hate towards the Palestinians lol.


Israel does not use unguided bombs on Palestinians.
Israel does not use incendiary bombs on Palestinians.
Israel does not bomb Palestinians during cease fire. 

And thats despite thousands of Palestinian terror attacks against Israel. Syrians never made a SINGLE terror attack vs. Iran and Russia. So where from all that hate?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Israel does not use unguided bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not use incendiary bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not bomb Palestinians during cease fire.
> 
> And thats despite thousands of Palestinian terror attacks against Israel. Syrians never made a SINGLE terror attack vs. Iran and Russia. So where from all that hate?


But Israel took their lands so that's okay I guess lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 19887

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> But Israel took their lands so that's okay I guess lol.


they never had a land


----------



## Hindustani78

A view of the wreckage of a warplane, probably belonging to the Syrian air force, that crashed on the Turkish side of the border with Syria on Saturday, is seen in this still image taken from video, March 4, 2017. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ys-aircraft-was-shot-down/article17412994.ece

A Syrian pilot whose plane crashed in Turkey on Saturday said in an initial statement to Turkish authorities that his aircraft was shot down on its way to strike rural areas near Idlib, which is in northern Syria, state-run _Anadolu Agency _reported on Sunday.

The Syrian airforce pilot who bailed out as his warplane crashed on Turkish territory was found by a Turkish rescue team and is being treated at a hospital in the Hatay region.

*Turkey rescues pilot of Syrian jet *

The 56-year-old pilot said his MIG 23 had taken off from Latakia in Syria.

The decision on whether or not to return the Syrian pilot who ejected into Turkey will be made following his treatment, a Turkish Cabinet Minister said on Sunday.

Deputy Prime Minister Nurettin Canikli spoke with reporters in the southern border province of Hatay, where a Syrian military jet crashed on Saturday. Mr. Canikli said the pilot had “a few” broken bones and was receiving treatment at a local hospital, but wasn’t in critical condition.

The pilot was found in an exhausted state after a nine-hour overnight search and rescue operation in the rain.

Asked whether he would be returned to Syria, Mr. Canikli said “the decision will be made in the coming days” after the pilot’s duties and activities have been “clarified.”

Syrian helicopters were shot down for violating Turkish airspace in 2013 and 2015, and a Syrian MIG jet was shot down in 2014 for the same violation. A Russian military plane was similarly shot down by Turkey for violating airspace in 2015, leading to months of tension between Ankara and Moscow.

Syrian opposition military group Ahrar al-Sham said it had downed the plane.

_Anadolu Agency_ said the search and rescue operation was over because the plane was a single-person aircraft.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838428592505765888
Khamenai thugs murdered entire family of this man. Very far from frontlines. Just for fun.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Dana,_Syria


----------



## Hindustani78

nbul | Published:March 5, 2017 4:31 pm




A view of the wreckage of a warplane, probably belonging to the Syrian air force, that crashed on the Turkish side of the border with Syria on Saturday, is seen in this still image taken from video, March 4, 2017. (REUTERS/Reuters TV)


----------



## ultron

Ka-52 at 2:04

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Israel does not use unguided bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not use incendiary bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not bomb Palestinians during cease fire.
> 
> And thats despite thousands of Palestinian terror attacks against Israel. Syrians never made a SINGLE terror attack vs. Iran and Russia. So where from all that hate?




Who are you kidding? Israel has leveled untire city blocks into rubble. They have used "incediary" weapons in the form of white phosphorus which is.....incediary.

Jews are hateful spiteful people. My mother's side of the family which is Jewish refused to speak to her because she married a none Jew. She died abandoned by her own family because of how prejudice they were. 

This bigoted crap is common in Jewish communities. Many Jews even hate Christians even though Christians view Jews positively and if a Jew leave his religion he will be harassed, refused work and threatened.

Now if you want to talk about Jewish brutality, just look at all the videos of Jewish soldiers abusing civilians without provocation, they push, hit, and slap women and children. Basically a bunch of thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

ptldM3 said:


> Who are you kidding? Israel has leveled untire city blocks into rubble. They have used "incediary" weapons in the form of white phosphorus which is.....incediary.
> 
> Jews are hateful spiteful people. My mother's side of the family which is Jewish refused to speak to her because she married a none Jew. She died abandoned by her own family because of how prejudice they were.
> 
> This bigoted crap is common in Jewish communities. Many Jews even hate Christians even though Christians view Jews positively and if a Jew leave his religion he will be harassed, refused work and threatened.
> 
> Now if you want to talk about Jewish brutality, just look at all the videos of Jewish soldiers abusing civilians without provocation, they push, hit, and slap women and children. Basically a bunch of thugs.


seems that hitler is still alive


----------



## Solomon2

ptldM3 said:


> Jews are hateful spiteful people. My mother's side of the family which is Jewish refused to speak to her because she married a none Jew. She died abandoned by her own family because of how prejudice they were.


Congratulations! Going by Jewish religious law _*you are a Jew *_and under Israel's Law of Return you are entitled to immigrate to Israel, regardless of your level of observance or what it says on your Russian passport. (Indeed, I partied with a bunch of non-religious expatriate Israelis last night, mostly from Russia, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if they had similar stories to tell.)

So, now that you know you're part of the "tribe", do you consider yourself to be a "hateful, spiteful" person?


----------



## 19887

Solomon2 said:


> Congratulations! Going by Jewish religious law _*you are a Jew *_and under Israel's Law of Return you are entitled to immigrate to Israel, regardless of your level of observance or what it says on your Russian passport. (Indeed, I partied with a bunch of non-religious expatriate Israelis last night, mostly from Russia, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if they had similar stories to tell.)
> 
> So, now that you know you're part of the "tribe", do you consider yourself to be a "hateful, spiteful" person?


he is a kapo!


----------



## Solomon2

Mountain Jew said:


> he is a kapo!


Did he realize he was a Jew before I pointed it out?


----------



## ptldM3

Mountain Jew said:


> seems that hitler is still alive




What are you talking about fool? I'm Jewish, and my family was killed fighting Nazis. I'm pointing out that Jews are some of the most prejudice people in the world. Please do keep up with the Hitler hysteria, I'm getting a good laugh.



Mountain Jew said:


> he is a kapo!




Is had family that was impisoned during the Holocaust. You should be ashamed of yourself. What is funny is the context of the conversation, we have Jews here pointing out the brutality and hate of other people, but once someone points out the same thing about Jews then that person is Hitler even if they are Jewish themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

ptldM3 said:


> What are you talking about fool? I'm Jewish, and my family was killed fighting Nazis. I'm pointing out that Jews are some of the most prejudice people in the world. Please do keep up with the Hitler hysteria, I'm getting a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is had family that was impisoned during the Holocaust. You should be ashamed of yourself. What is funny is the context of the conversation, we have Jews here pointing out the brutality and hate of other people, but once someone points out the same thing about Jews then that person is Hitler even if they are Jewish themselves.


Once you are lying and / or inciting against your people, you become a kapo



Solomon2 said:


> Did he realize he was a Jew before I pointed it out?


I by myself didn't knew that he is one of us,when i realized that i changed hitler to kapo.
Maybe he knows / knew people who are not "good" who happen to be Jewish, I mean really, let's be honest Jews are not angels, nor anyone else, but the way he presented what bothers him it was like hearing a neo-Nazi


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Israel does not use unguided bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not use incendiary bombs on Palestinians.
> Israel does not bomb Palestinians during cease fire.
> 
> And thats despite thousands of Palestinian terror attacks against Israel. Syrians never made a SINGLE terror attack vs. Iran and Russia. So where from all that hate?


Isreal use bulldozer for removing every non Jew and his property

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 19887

galaxy_surfer said:


> Isreal use bulldozer for removing every non Jew and his property


hhh israel use bulldozers for removing jews


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Who are you kidding? Israel has leveled untire city blocks into rubble.


Israel always targeted only specific buildings after warning. Never unguided bombs.



> They have used "incediary" weapons in the form of white phosphorus which is.....incediary.


No. Not every phosphorus is incendiary and not every incendiary is phosphorus.



> My mother's side of the family which is Jewish refused to speak to her because she married a none Jew. She died abandoned by her own family because of how prejudice they were.


Its happens in EVERY traditional society. Read about honor killings. Jews are very far from being leaders in this field. In fact truth the opposite: Jews have highest rate of intermarriages among all religions.



> Jews are hateful spiteful people.


You attack entire Jewish nation just because I speak against Putin's policies. So who is hateful here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceasefire Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai style:


----------



## Hindustani78

19:11
Russian Defense Ministry confirms death of one Russian serviceman near Palmyra (Part 2)

18:42
RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY REPORTS DEATH OF TWO RUSSIAN CITIZENS IN SYRIA


----------



## 500

Civilians already return to Al Bab. Towns captured by Khamenai (aka Assadist) thugs are all ethnically cleansed.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/2100-iran-fighters-killed-in-iraq-syria-official_1984198.html

Tehran: More than 2,000 fighters sent from Iran have been killed in Iraq and Syria, the head of Iran's veterans' affairs office said today.

"Some 2,100 martyrs have been martyred so far in Iraq or other places defending the holy mausoleums," Mohammad Ali Shahidi told the state-run IRNA news agency.

Shahidi, who is head of Iran's Foundation of Martyrs and Veterans Affairs, was speaking at a conference on martyrdom culture in Tehran.

The figure was more than double the number he gave in November, which referred only to Syria.

Iran is, with Russia, the main military backer of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, and also organises militias fighting the Islamic State group in Iraq.

Shahidi did not provide details on the nationalities of those killed.

Iran oversees "volunteer" fighters recruited from among its own nationals as well as Shiite communities in neighbouring Afghanistan and Pakistan.

The families of those killed in battle are given Iranian citizenship under a law passed last May.

Tehran refers to the fighters as "defenders of the shrines" -- a reference to Shiite holy sites in Iraq and Syria that have been targeted by Sunni extremists.


First Published: Tuesday, March 7, 2017 - 14:43


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

@Hamzza @AnatolianEagle @OguzSenturk @blackeyes90 @Sinan @signup @lllxi1998 @xenon54 @Zulkarneyn @Khagan1923 @GiannKall @Saho 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839084596616708096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839085063455264768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839088345447809024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839092241381658624


----------



## AnatolianEagle

Why are you acting retardedly? Turkiye Russia USA vs Iran EU, and still positively posting terrorism 


Kuwaiti Girl said:


> @Hamzza @AnatolianEagle @OguzSenturk @blackeyes90 @Sinan @signup @lllxi1998 @xenon54 @Zulkarneyn @Khagan1923 @GiannKall @Saho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839084596616708096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839085063455264768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839088345447809024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839092241381658624


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

AnatolianEagle said:


> View attachment 382344
> 
> Why are you acting retardedly? Turkiye Russia USA vs Iran EU


Did you guys stop celebrating the fake news that Boughaz was captured by the Euphrates Shield? 

*Turkish PM says operation in Manbij 'meaningless' without US, Russia coordination*
http://www.rudaw.net/english/middleeast/syria/07032017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Did you guys stop celebrating the fake news that Boughaz was captured by the Euphrates Shield?
> 
> *Turkish PM says operation in Manbij 'meaningless' without US, Russia coordination*
> http://www.rudaw.net/english/middleeast/syria/07032017



How butthurt could you be lol. Using stupid news sources. You think Manbij is the end of this operation? Wether we take Manbij or not, we can launch many offensives from our border and just cleanse northern Syria. 

Seriously, your end is inevitable at this point and it's only a matter of time.

Enjoy your sht-posts while they last.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> How butthurt could you be lol. Using stupid news sources. You think Manbij is the end of this operation? Wether we take Manbij or not, we can launch many offensives from our border and just cleanse northern Syria.
> 
> Seriously, your end is inevitable at this point and it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Enjoy your sht-posts while they last.


You can't. 

The rest of Rojava has US military bases:


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> You can't.
> 
> The rest of Rojava has US military bases:



Yeah and US has one of their biggest bases in Turkey, lol. So trust me US can't do jack, keep cowaring behind US lmaoooo. SDF has cucked themselves to US and now Russia and Syria. 

There's a huge open space for Turkey to just slice right in there and disconnect you guys.


I know the threadban hurt your smelly Kurdish loving *** so you have to come into this thread and tag everyone LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Hamzza said:


> Yeah and US has one of their biggest bases in Turkey, lol. So trust me US can't do jack, keep cowaring behind US lmaoooo. SDF has cucked themselves to US and now Russia and Syria.
> 
> There's a huge open space for Turkey to just slice right in there and disconnect you guys.
> 
> 
> I know the threadban hurt your smelly Kurdish loving *** so you have to come into this thread and tag everyone LOL.



The US can use the Hama air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> Yeah and US has one of their biggest bases in Turkey, lol. So trust me US can't do jack, keep cowaring behind US lmaoooo. SDF has cucked themselves to US and now Russia and Syria.
> 
> There's a huge open space for Turkey to just slice right in there and disconnect you guys.
> 
> 
> I know the threadban hurt your smelly Kurdish loving *** so you have to come into this thread and tag everyone LOL.


I just wanted to bring to your attention that Boughaz was still under Syrian Kurdish control, contrary to the claims the Turks were making yesterday lol. 

I think it's really pathetic that the Turks were celebrating fake news yesterday. It shows how desperate you guys are right now.

And trust me, there won't be a Turkish incursion east of the Euphrates. Manbij was Ankara's last and only hope, and it appears that it was dashed by the Americans and Russians lawl.



ultron said:


> The US can use the Hama air base.


Well, I personally think the Americans will continue to use Incirlik Air Base and support the Syrian Kurds at the same time, which is a huge slap in the face for Ankara, but it'll remind the Turks that they're just an appendage of the Anglo-American NATO empire lol. 

@Hamzza's logic (or lack thereof): "The US can't do jack, but we just backed off from Manbij because our American and Russian masters told us to do so."


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I just wanted to bring to your attention that Boughaz was still under Syrian Kurdish control, contrary to the claims the Turks were making yesterday lol.
> 
> I think it's really pathetic that the Turks were celebrating fake news yesterday. It shows how desperate you guys are right now.
> 
> And trust me, there won't be a Turkish incursion east of the Euphrates. Manbij was Ankara's last and only hope, and it appears that it was dashed by the Americans and Russians lawl.
> 
> 
> Well, I personally think the Americans will continue to use Incirlik Air Base and support the Syrian Kurds at the same time, which is a huge slap in the face for Ankara, but it'll remind the Turks that they're just an appendage of the Anglo-American NATO empire lol.
> 
> @Hamzza's logic (or lack thereof): "The US can't do jack, but we just backed off from Manbij because our American and Russian masters told us to do so."



How can you talk about American and russian "masters" when you support Kurds?? Lol. They are the biggest cucks known to mankind, without America your PKK buddies would've been exterminated like bugs.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> How can you talk about American and russian "masters" when you support Kurds?? Lol. They are the biggest cucks known to mankind, without America your PKK buddies would've been exterminated like bugs.


The Kurds are smart. In order for them to achieve autonomy/statehood, they must align themselves with world powers such as Russia and the United States.

Unlike Turkey, which has made so many enemies in the region, the Kurds are making as many friends as possible. ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Unlike Turkey, which has made so many enemies in the region, the Kurds are making as many friends as possible. ^_^



There's a difference between selling yourself out and making friends. The Kurds can prostitute themselves out to the US, Russia, Assad and other powers as much as they want, they're not seen as friends - only pawns to be used and disposed of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hiptullha said:


> There's a difference between selling yourself out and making friends. The Kurds can prostitute themselves out to the US, Russia, Assad and other powers as much as they want, they're not seen as friends - only pawns to be used and disposed of.


That's what the Gulf states and Turkey are doing, not the Kurds.

The Kurds are striving for statehood and/or autonomy, and many countries in the region want to deprive them of their right to self-determination, so the most logical thing for them to do is align themselves with outside powers that promise to give them recognition in exchange for their help.

That's how Iraqi Kurdistan was born, and that's exactly how Rojava will emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The Kurds are smart. In order for them to achieve autonomy/statehood, they must align themselves with world powers such as Russia and the United States.
> 
> Unlike Turkey, which has made so many enemies in the region, the Kurds are making as many friends as possible. ^_^


Yes we know. The Kurds are good friends with Israel and Iran. Oh, and Assad too.
Lets not mention the Kurds in bed with Yanks too 
Too bad the Americans are using ISIS to kill Kurds...their friends. LOL . oh sorry, I mean, helping the Kurds fight ISIS. 
And since when do we Turks do friends?? 



Kuwaiti Girl said:


> That's what the Gulf states and Turkey are doing, not the Kurds.
> 
> The Kurds are striving for statehood and/or autonomy, and many countries in the region want to deprive them of their right to self-determination, so the most logical thing for them to do is align themselves with outside powers that promise to give them recognition in exchange for their help.
> 
> That's how Iraqi Kurdistan was born, and that's exactly how Rojava will emerge.


Iranians, Israelis and co are desperate for a slave nation for their terrorism. Of course the world will support these terrorists 
Too bad we have some "Turks" that support these terrorists too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> That's what the Gulf states and Turkey are doing, not the Kurds.
> 
> The Kurds are striving for statehood and/or autonomy, and many countries in the region want to deprive them of their right to self-determination, so the most logical thing for them to do is align themselves with outside powers that promise to give them recognition in exchange for their help.
> 
> That's how Iraqi Kurdistan was born, and that's exactly how Rojava will emerge.



No, that's how you get used lol. If "kordistan" emerges, it will be a greater cuck nation than any European country to date. You will not be independent, America will use you as puppets along with Israel. You're so far into this stupid fantasy you think America/Russia/Assad is your best friend!

This is just a plan to redraw the map of the middle-east and completely de-stabilize it which will allow for Israel to grown stronger as well.

You have to realize your Kurdish buddies are just pawns of the US/Russia/Assad, you are worthless and useless, none of your achievements have been accomplished independently yet you have the brains to go and say "Kurds are a brave fighting force".

You should be happy that Turkey stepped in woman, at least you can now die like cowards instead of living like one.

Come back when you're done whipping your *** from what the US has left over in there.


----------



## Hiptullha

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> That's what the Gulf states and Turkey are doing, not the Kurds.
> 
> The Kurds are striving for statehood and/or autonomy, and many countries in the region want to deprive them of their right to self-determination, so the most logical thing for them to do is align themselves with outside powers that promise to give them recognition in exchange for their help.
> 
> That's how Iraqi Kurdistan was born, and that's exactly how Rojava will emerge.


And you think fighting for 'self-determinatiom' will bring them friends? Delusional. Iran, Turkey, the Gulf, and Syria all see them as a threat because of their independence fantasies and neither Russia or the US will betray established allies for a bunch of crazed Leftists.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> No, that's how you get used lol. If "kordistan" emerges, it will be a greater cuck nation than any European country to date. You will not be independent, America will use you as puppets along with Israel. You're so far into this stupid fantasy you think America/Russia/Assad is your best friend!
> 
> This is just a plan to redraw the map of the middle-east and completely de-stabilize it which will allow for Israel to grown stronger as well.
> 
> You have to realize your Kurdish buddies are just pawns of the US/Russia/Assad, you are worthless and useless, none of your achievements have been accomplished independently yet you have the brains to go and say "Kurds are a brave fighting force".
> 
> You should be happy that Turkey stepped in woman, at least you can now die like cowards instead of living like one.
> 
> Come back when you're done whipping your *** from what the US has left over in there.


The biggest Western puppet in the region right now is, ironically, Turkey, so I don't think you're in a position to lecture others about being puppets of the West, unless you're prepared to admit that this is exactly how your own country is behaving right now rofl.

Anyway, don't be upset. Think of it this way. It'll be better for the Kurds to have their own country in the coming years than for them to outbreed the ethnic Turks and become a majority in your own backyard by the 2040s.



Hiptullha said:


> And you think fighting for 'self-determinatiom' will bring them friends? Delusional. Iran, Turkey, the Gulf, and Syria all see them as a threat because of their independence fantasies and neither Russia or the US will betray established allies for a bunch of crazed Leftists.


I don't think you understand geopolitics in that case.


----------



## Hiptullha

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The biggest Western puppet in the region right now is, ironically, Turkey, so I don't think you're in a position to lecture others about being puppets of the West, unless you're prepared to admit that this is exactly how your own country is behaving right now rofl.
> 
> Anyway, don't be upset. Think of it this way. It'll be better for the Kurds to have their own country in the coming years than for them to outbreed the ethnic Turks and become a majority in your own backyard by the 2040s.
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand geopolitics in that case.



No, it's just that I don't live in your lalaland where crazed leftists will make friends with each one of the world's dominant powers because they're willing buttboys.

I understand you're Kuwaiti and still harbor a grudge against Ba'athists for curbstomping you in the '90s, but that'a no reason to support Kurds.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hiptullha said:


> No, it's just that I don't live in your lalaland where crazed leftists will make friends with each one of the world's dominant powers because they're willing buttboys.
> 
> I understand you're Kuwaiti and still harbor a grudge against Ba'athists for curbstomping you in the '90s, but that'a no reason to support Kurds.


Again, you don't understand geopolitics.


----------



## Hiptullha

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Again, you don't understand geopolitics.



Haha, you can keep saying that while one by one, the US betrays the Kurds in places like Jarablus and Manbij.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hiptullha said:


> Haha, you can keep saying that while one by one, the US betrays the Kurds in places like Jarablus and Manbij.


Jarabulus was never taken by the Kurds.

And Manbij is now occupied by American troops.

There's not going to be a betrayal. The Americans achieved exactly what they wanted.


----------



## Hamzza

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839043555775627264
honhonhonhon


Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The biggest Western puppet in the region right now is, ironically, Turkey, so I don't think you're in a position to lecture others about being puppets of the West, unless you're prepared to admit that this is exactly how your own country is behaving right now rofl.
> 
> Anyway, don't be upset. Think of it this way. It'll be better for the Kurds to have their own country in the coming years than for them to outbreed the ethnic Turks and become a majority in your own backyard by the 2040s.
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand geopolitics in that case.



I don't think you understand majority Kurds and Turks live peacefully in Turkey, so this is not a matter of who's outbreeding who, it's a matter of people trying to divide. Kurds are the biggest puppets in the region and you have to admit this, Turkey was a bigger US puppet back in the days but we're straying off that path thank God. Trust me if US still had influence on us we wouldn't have been attacking the Kurds and sending in reinforcements in the first place. 

Realize the fact you're supporting a lost cause, as soon as Turkey gets that one opportunity you will have nothing to speak about anymore because all the SDF fighters will be dead lol.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839043555775627264
> honhonhonhon
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand majority Kurds and Turks live peacefully in Turkey, so this is not a matter of who's outbreeding who, it's a matter of people trying to divide. Kurds are the biggest puppets in the region and you have to admit this, Turkey was a bigger US puppet back in the days but we're straying off that path thank God. Trust me if US still had influence on us we wouldn't have been attacking the Kurds and sending in reinforcements in the first place.
> 
> Realize the fact you're supporting a lost cause, as soon as Turkey gets that one opportunity you will have nothing to speak about anymore because all the SDF fighters will be dead lol.


Keep telling yourself that lol.

Why aren't you attacking Manbij again? 

Being a puppet doesn't mean you don't have some degree of autonomy. The Turks gave it a shot and then realized that they can't take Manbij without American or Russian consent.


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Keep telling yourself that lol.
> 
> Why aren't you attacking Manbij again?
> 
> Being a puppet doesn't mean you don't have some degree of autonomy. The Turks gave it a shot and then realized that they can't take Manbij without American or Russian consent.



Patience my dear, exactly what we did in Al-bab, we didn't rush.


----------



## pak-marine

Only thing coming out of this god damn nasty sectarian murderous mayhem is kurds getting autonimy besides that its a mess , tragedy of this century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hamzza said:


> Patience my dear, exactly what we did in Al-bab, we didn't rush.


In Al-Bab, you had Russian and American political and military support, neither of which you have for Manbij.

Look, I don't like arguing with the Turks about the Kurdish issue because, believe it or not, I actually like the Turks and sympathize with the helpless Turkic minorities in Crimea, Northern Cyprus, East Turkestan, Tatarstan, etc. 

Believe it or not, I like the Turkic peoples. So this whole thing pains me.

But I'm not going to lie to you. You are fooling yourself if you think you can prevent Kurdish autonomy/self-rule in Syria. The Russians back it, the Americans back it, and even Assad is beginning to come to terms with it. Even the Turkish president, Erdogan, is okay with Kurdish autonomy in Syria, provided it's ruled by Barzani's Rojava Peshmerga instead of the PKK.

So you're wasting your time if you think you can silence the Kurds forever. They won't be silenced, especially in this era of globalization where all minority voices around the world are being heard and recognized. Plus, there's the demographic factor. Trust me, it'll be much better for Turkey to accept Kurdish autonomy to its south than to have your country swamped with a Kurdish majority by 2040. Losing a small part of Syria is better than losing your whole country.


----------



## Hiptullha

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Jarabulus was never taken by the Kurds.



The Kurds were salivating about capturing Jarablus and linking up their territories. Then the US announced that they publicly backed a Turkish invasion and all those Kurdish delusions about being a new regional power disappeared in an instant.



Kuwaiti Girl said:


> And Manbij is now occupied by American troops.



A lot of good that's done. TFSA fighters are clashing with Kurdish terrorists as we speak.



Kuwaiti Girl said:


> There's not going to be a betrayal. The Americans achieved exactly what they wanted.



Yeah right.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Hiptullha said:


> The Kurds were salivating about capturing Jarablus and linking up their territories. Then the US announced that they publicly backed a Turkish invasion and all those Kurdish delusions about being a new regional power disappeared in an instant.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of good that's done. TFSA fighters are clashing with Kurdish terrorists as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right.


I think you need to improve your geography.

Jarabulus is next to the Turkish border, to the north of Manbij. Capturing it wouldn't have helped the Kurds connect with Afrin canton one bit.

The Turks were worried about having the Kurds right next to their border especially since the border near Jarabulus wasn't protected by any walls or barriers, so they decided to enter Jarabulus under the pretext of fighting ISIS and the US supported that move since fighting ISIS was (and continues to be) the number one priority.

The Americans and Russians are both situated in Manbij and its surrounding countryside right now, which is exactly why the Turkish prime minister said that an offensive against Kurdish-held Manbij was not feasible without American or Russian cooperation and consent. In other words, Turkey's plan to take Manbij from the SDF has been dashed by Moscow and Washington.

This is why I said you clearly don't understand geopolitics.

Neither America nor Russia want to betray the Syrian Kurds. The Americans will enjoy playing the Kurds and Turks off against each other as that would ensure that both sides continue to depend heavily on America for political support and security assurances. Why on Earth would the Americans want to give up this kind of leverage for the sake of Erdowie? And why would the Russians want to do that either?

America has the Turks and Kurds exactly where it wants them. Both are trying to kiss up to the US for help. This is why I find it rather ironic that the Turks accuse the Kurds of being Western puppets when the fact of the matter is all sides in the Middle East are kissing up to Western powers lol.

The Kurds don't care. All that matters to them is that they gain recognition in Syria, just like how the Iraqi Kurds gained recognition in the 1990s, despite a lot of Turkish and Iranian opposition.


----------



## Hamzza

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> In Al-Bab, you had Russian and American political and military support, neither of which you have for Manbij.
> 
> Look, I don't like arguing with the Turks about the Kurdish issue because, believe it or not, I actually like the Turks and sympathize with the helpless Turkic minorities in Crimea, Northern Cyprus, East Turkestan, Tatarstan, etc.
> 
> Believe it or not, I like the Turkic peoples. So this whole thing pains me.
> 
> But I'm not going to lie to you. You are fooling yourself if you think you can prevent Kurdish autonomy/self-rule in Syria. The Russians back it, the Americans back it, and even Assad is beginning to come to terms with it. Even the Turkish president, Erdogan, is okay with Kurdish autonomy in Syria, provided it's ruled by Barzani's Rojava Peshmerga instead of the PKK.
> 
> So you're wasting your time if you think you can silence the Kurds forever. They won't be silenced, especially in this era of globalization where all minority voices around the world are being heard and recognized. Plus, there's the demographic factor. Trust me, it'll be much better for Turkey to accept Kurdish autonomy to its south than to have your country swamped with a Kurdish majority by 2040. Losing a small part of Syria is better than losing your whole country.



Of course sister we know you Kuwaitis watch lots of Turkish shows. 

But don't say stuff like "silencing Kurds". Like I said majority Kurds and Turks live peacefully, even Kurds have a problem with other Kurds who try to divide us. 

We don't have a problem with Kurds living in our country, stuff like "swamped by Kurdish majority" is like it's something bad. Nothing changed, we always lived with Kurds since the Ottoman Era.

That's why it's better if Kurds just live in turkey peacefully, if there is a independent Kurdish state that is formed then it will divide Turks and Kurds for good and it will lead to a war in Turkey.

If you really like us, you would support our cause against PKK terrorism, because after all... they're causing violence against the Turkic peoples that you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ivan Sidorenko destroys Assad clown propagandists:


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839275049605611522


----------



## 500

Khamenai keeps exterminating Muslims in Syria. For 7th year in row:


----------



## 50cent

3 more Fsa gangster






mission accomplished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839558073891049472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839573370295435264

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Khamenai keeps exterminating Muslims in Syria. For 7th year in row:





The "white helmets"? They are more of Bollywood actors and terrorists at this point then first responders. I wounder how much they paid those people to run around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/americas/us-marines-arrive-in-syria-to-join-anti-is-war_1984757.html
Damascus: US Marines arrived in northern Syria with artillery to support Washington-backed local forces fighting the Islamic State (IS) terror group, according to top officials.

The US-backed fighters are preparing to move in the coming weeks to assault the city of Raqqa, IS` self-declared capital, the officials told CNN on Wednesday.

However, the Pentagon and the Marine Corps have declined to confirm the deployment due to security concerns in the region. They have also declined to specify the exact location of the forces or how many are there.

The deployment of the Marines was revealed in a Washington Post report on Wednesday.

"The deployment marks a new escalation in the US war in Syria, and puts more conventional American troops in the battle," the report said.

The force is part of the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit, which left San Diego on Navy ships in October.

The Marines on the ground include part of an artillery battery that can fire powerful 155-millimeter shells from M777 Howitzers, the officials said on the condition of anonymity.

A similar deployment last year near Mosul, Iraq involved several hundred Marines equipped with artillery guns that fire shells to provide covering fire for advancing forces, CNN reported.

This is the second major expansion of US ground forces in northern Syria with over 100 Army Rangers were deployed in and around Manbij, Syria.

IS could have as many as 4,000 fighters in Raqqa, according to US estimates.


First Published: Thursday, March 9, 2017 - 10:18


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/official-couple-hundred-us-marines-go-into-syria

A contingent from the 11 th Marine Expeditionary Unit has deployed within artillery range from the Islamic State group's de facto capital of Raqqa, a military official told Marine Corps Times on Wednesday. 

A senior U.S. official says the detachment includes a couple hundred Marines 

The Marines are pre-positioning howitzers to provide artillery support to friendly ground forces, who are in the process of isolating Raqqa ahead of a planned offensive to retake the city, the official said.

U.S. military officials have not yet been determined which faction of local forces on the ground will launch the offensive.

Whether or not Raqqa is taken by Kurdish or Syrian Arab forces could determine whether U.S. troops are needed afterward in the city.

A small number of U.S. troops is currently in the Syrian town of Manbij to keep the peace between the Kurdish and Turkish forces. Turkey invaded Syria in large part to prevent the Kurds from linking up their two autonomous enclaves inside Syria.

The deployment of Marines is temporary, so they will leave Syria as soon as their support is no longer needed, the official said. News of the Marines arriving in Syria was first reported Wednesday by the Washington Post. 

This marks the second time in as many years that Marines have provided artillery support for allied forces fighting ISIS. In March 2016, about 180 Marines from the 26 th Marine Expeditionary Unit spent about 60 days at the Kara Soar Counter Fire Complex in Makhmour, Iraq, near Mosul. 

Known as Task Force Spartan, the Marines used four 155 mm M777A2 howitzers to fire more than 2,000 rounds in support of Kurdish and Iraqi troops. The firebase was 15 miles from ISIS forces, which often fired rockets at the Marines, Col. Robert Fulford, commander of the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit, said last year.

On March 19, 2016, one ISIS rocket attack killed Marine Staff Sgt. Louis Cardin and wounded eight other Marines. 

Task Force Spartan returned to Camp Lejeune, North Carolina, on June 3. They were replaced by about 200 soldiers with soldiers with the 1st Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment from the 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault). 

_The Associated Press and Military Times reporter Shawn Snow contributed to this story._


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The "white helmets"? They are more of Bollywood actors and terrorists at this point then first responders. I wounder how much they paid those people to run around.


There are swarms of graphic pics and videos which i cant and dont want to post.

Meanwhile Khamenai thugs liberate East Aleppo (from its civilians):


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinhttp://www.bus...sider.com/us-army-rangers-inside-syria-2017-3
Several days ago, a convoy of U.S. troops was spotted crossing the border into Syria from Iraqi Kurdistan.

The convoy, comprised mostly of hulking Stryker armored fighting vehicles, was en route to the Syrian village of Manbij, which was recently liberated from ISIS.






Until now, the American mission in Syria has been limited to training, advising, and equipping local forces, and the occasional clandestine raid. But the troops who just arrived in Syria do not specialize in standing up or bolstering indigenous armies (a mission set known as Foreign Internal Defense, which is exclusive to certain units under the military’s Special Operations Command). They’re not Green Berets, or Navy SEALs, or MARSOC Raiders. They are members of the U.S. military’s premier raid force — the 75th Ranger Regiment. 

The Rangers have a storied history of spearheading brazen offensives behind enemy lines. In 1989, the entire 75th Ranger Regiment — which is currently composed of four battalions — parachuted into Panama the day before the bulk of conventional U.S. military forces arrived on the ground. Several years later, 3rd Ranger Battalion fought a savage 18-hour battle alongside Delta Force in Mogadishu — an event immortalized in Ridley Scott’s “Black Hawk Down.”

the 75th Ranger Regiment. “Their capabilities include air assault and direct action raids seizing key terrain such as airfields, destroying strategic facilities, and capturing or killing enemies of the Nations,” it reads. “Rangers are capable of conducting squad through regimental size operations using a variety of infiltration techniques including airborne, air assault, and ground platforms.” 

The Rangers who entered Syria in a convoy of those “ground platforms” were identified by Jack Murphy, the editor-in-chief of SOFREP, a subscription-based website that covers U.S. military special operations from an insider’s point of view.

Murphy, a former Ranger himself, was able to  identify the Rangers  as members of 3rd Battalion by the callsigns plastered on the backs of their vehicles; in doing so, he sparked outrage (of the Facebook and Twitter variety) from people in the special operator community who believe he violated the  classified information non-disclosure agreement  that all operators sign when they leave Special Operations Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839865226929532929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839783925438427137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839814678582804481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839619010782187521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839572707788341248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Russia bomb jihadists building in northern Hama province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

It seems that America just started to recruit and arm Kurd children in the name of fighting Daesh. We still want the UN to speak up against this violation of children rights by American redneck generals and YPG terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

ISIS is collapsing in the Aleppo province, Syrian forces have already reached the Euphrates river and is moving south. The road to Raqqa is clear and ISIS is now forced to defend Al-Raqqa from the west by Syrian/Russian forces and the Kurds from the east backed by US and Russia.


ISIS has recently lost Palmyra and Al-Bab, their forces are now spread out trying to defend whatever is left. ISIS is faced with a difficult situation with their seige on Deir Ez Zoir, they can continue their mostly unsuccessful seige or free up additional fighters to try to slow the advances from the east of Palmyra as well as advances from the north/northeast by Syrian and Kurdish forces threatening Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

ptldM3 said:


> ISIS is collapsing in the Aleppo province, Syrian forces have already reached the Euphrates river and is moving south. The road to Raqqa is clear and ISIS is now forced to defend Al-Raqqa from the west by Syrian/Russian forces and the Kurds from the east backed by US and Russia.
> 
> 
> ISIS has recently lost Palmyra and Al-Bab, their forces are now spread out trying to defend whatever is left. ISIS is faced with a difficult situation with their seige on Deir Ez Zoir, they can continue their mostly unsuccessful seige or free up additional fighters to try to slow the advances from the east of Palmyra as well as advances from the north/northeast by Syrian and Kurdish forces threatening Raqqa.


I think ISIS's last stronghold will be the small town of Al-Qa'im in western Iraq.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/defense/934792




http://tass.com/defense/934792

MOSCOW, March 10. /TASS/. The first team of 187 servicemen of the International Demining Center of the Russian Armed Forces arrived in recaptured Palmyra; the sappers have begun working already, Head of the Main Operations Department at the Russian General Staff Sergei Rudskoi said on Friday.

"For demining of Palmyra's territory, liberated from terrorists, in Syria has arrived the first team of the International Demining Center of the Russian Armed Forces. The team is of 187 people, using 32 special vehicles," he said. "New robotized complexes and specially trained dogs are used in clearing the city from mines and explosives."

Earlier, Syrian engineers began demining the territory.

The Russian general said Russia invites all countries to join Palmyra’s demining.

"We address all the involved countries to participate in demining of the global history’s monuments in Palmyra," he said.

*Syrian army continues to advance eastward after Palmyra’s liberation*
After the liberation of Palmyra, Syrian government troops have continued their offensive east of the city expanding the safety zone northward and southward, according to Rudskoi.

"After taking control of the city of Palmyra, the Syrian government troops continue the offensive east of the city and, seizing the dominant heights, are expanding the security zone northward and southward," Rudskoi said.

Militants of the Islamic State terrorist group (outlawed in Russia) captured Palmyra in May 2015. The city was liberated from terrorists by the Syrian army with the assistance from Russia’s Aerospace Forces on March 27, 2016. Russian field engineers were later involved in efforts to demine the city and the ancient monuments located in the vicinity. At that time, the engineers cleared 825 hectares, 8,500 buildings as they demined about 18,000 explosive units. Last December, Palmyra was again in the hands of extremists. On March 2, Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu reported to Russian President Vladimir Putin that the operation to liberate the city had been completed. Rudskoi later told a press briefing that the operation to recapture Palmyra from Islamic State militants was planned and conducted under the supervision of Russian military advisers.

http://www.businessinsider.com/us-troops-isis-capital-raqqa-2017-3

Earlier this week, a convoy of US Army Rangers  riding in armored Stryker combat vehicles was seen crossing the border into Syria to support Kurdish military forces in Manbij. The convoy, identified by SOFREP as being from 3rd Ranger Battalion of the 75th Ranger Regiment, was the most overt use of US troops in the region thus far.

Until this most recent Ranger deployment, the Pentagon had adamantly stuck to the line that its "regional partners" — Iraqi security forces and Kurdish Peshmerga for the most part — were bearing the brunt of the battle.

But on Wednesday, another curious deployment seemed to counter that narrative. According to The Washington Post, US Marines from the 1st Battalion, 4th Marine regiment had left their ships to establish a combat outpost inside Syria that is apparently within striking distance of Raqqa. 

"For the base in Syria to be useful, it must be within about 20 miles of the operations US-backed forces are carrying out," the Post wrote. 

The unit, part of the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit, recently finished conducting training exercises in Oman and Djibouti. Its new outpost inside Syria has M777 Howitzers that fire 155mm projectiles, which are likely guarded by additional infantrymen at the site, according to The Post.






US Marines fire artillery to break up ISIS fighters attacking Kurdish and Peshmerga forces. Cpl. Andre Dakis/US Marine Corps

Lt. Gen. Stephen Townsend, the commander of Operation Inherent Resolve, told the Fayetteville Observer last year that most US troops were in Iraq or Kuwait, though "some" were operating inside Syria.

Meanwhile, US special operations forces, who are said to be taking a training and advisory role with Iraqi and Kurdish forces, were quietly given more latitude to call in precision airstrikes and artillery. As the AP reported in February, advisors are now able to call in airstrikes without seeking approval from an operations center in Baghdad.

Additionally, advisors were embedded at lower echelons of Iraqi security forces at the brigade and battalion level, rather than division — meaning that US forces are increasingly getting closer to direct combat.

Though the new directives were lauded by the Pentagon as "adding 'precision' to ground operations," wrote The Institute for the Study of War, "it also underscores that US personnel are increasingly at the frontlines of the operation. Indicators from the new US Administration, including a proposed 10% budget increase for the Department of Defense, suggest that it may expand the level of US involvement in Iraq, beyond the Mosul operation."

A spokesperson for the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit did not respond to a request for comment. 

Col. John Dorrian, a spokesman for OIR, said the moves into Syria were to pre-position US forces so they can provide logistical and fire support to "Syrian partnered forces" who will eventually assault Raqqa.

The Marines and Rangers will provide the "commander greater agility to expedite the destruction of ISIS in Raqqah. The exact numbers and locations of these forces are sensitive in order to protect our forces, but there will be approximately an additional 400 enabling forces deployed for a temporary period to enable our Syrian partnered forces to defeat ISIS," Dorrian told Business Insider. 

He added: "The deployment of these additional key enabling capabilities allows the Coalition to provide flexible all weather fire support, training and protection from IEDs, and additional air support to our Syrian partners."

The White House is considering whether to send another 1,000 American soldiers to Kuwait to serve as a "reserve force" for the Raqqa offensive, Reuters reported Wednesday. Officials who spoke with Reuters said there were about 6,000 US troops currently deployed in support of Operation Inherent Resolve, up from the 5,000 that was reported in January. 

The presence of additional US ground troops inside Syria — even miles from the frontline — would bring with it considerable risk. Combat outposts often draw rocket and mortar fire, in addition to small arms. Last March, a Marine outpost established to support the operation to retake Mosul, Iraq came under rocket attack by ISIS militants, killing Staff Sgt. Louis Cardin.

A total of nine American service members have been killed in OIR combat operations, while 33 have been wounded, according to Pentagon statistics. 

************************





At least 98 militants have been killed in Turkey and northern Syria over a week, the Turkish military said March 10. 

Some 71 out of 98 Democratic Union Party (PYD), outlawed Kurdistan Worker’s Party (PKK) and People’s Protection Units (YPG) militants were killed in northern Syria as part of the Turkey-led Euphrates Shield operation, the military said. 

The military added that efforts to clear mines and explosives were ongoing in the regions of al-Bab, Qabasin and Bzagah. 

Since the operation began last August, the Turkish military has neutralized 3,060 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants and 462 PKK, PYD and YPG militants.

Turkish authorities use the word “neutralized” in their statements to imply the militants in question were either killed, captured or surrounded. 

Turkish jets also destroyed 2,325 targets, with the military taking control over 243 residential areas and 2,015 square kilometers (778 square miles) of territory between the cities of Azaz and Jarabulus. 

According to another statement by the military on March 10, Turkish jets destroyed three PKK targets in the Avasin-Basyan and Zap regions in northern Iraq late on March 9. 

The Turkish General Staff said in a statement that 27 of the militants were killed in anti-PKK operations in the southeastern provinces of Diyarbakır, Bingöl, Siirt, Mardin, Bitlis, Batman and Kars between March 2 and March 9. 

During the operations, 24 shelters used by the PKK were destroyed and five vehicles were seized, while 80 improvised explosives and 25 infantry rifles were recovered. 

A Turkish soldier was also killed during security efforts at the border, during which 3,547 people were captured while trying to cross illegally. 

Security forces also seized 908 kilograms (2,002 pounds) of cannabis and 7,000 packets of smuggled cigarettes.

March/10/2017


----------



## Hindustani78

Manbij Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839861578258341889

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839861578258341889


Why are sunnis risking their lives to stay in evil sectariandictator areas why don't they move to Fsa areas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

galaxy_surfer said:


> Why are sunnis risking their lives to stay in evil sectariandictator areas why don't they move to Fsa areas


Brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839861578258341889


Assad population is largelly exaggerated.



galaxy_surfer said:


> Why are sunnis risking their lives to stay in evil sectariandictator areas why don't they move to Fsa areas


Prior the war Assad controlled 17.5 million Sunnis. Now he controls about 6 million. 2/3 Sunnis preferred death, exile and barrel bombs over Assad.


----------



## Hindustani78

Al Asaliyah Village , Aleppo Province Syria.





http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/two-bomb-blasts-kill-33-in-syrian-capital/768907

At least 33 people were killed and scores injured when two bombs exploded in Syrian capital Damascus on Saturday, according to the official SANA news agency. 

The two explosions struck near the Bab al-Saghir cemetery in the city’s Bab Masala area, the agency quoted a police source as saying.

The agency said the blasts caused heavy damage in the cemetery.

*Baghdad says 40 Iraqis killed in Damascus attacks*

Meanwhile according to Iraq’s foreign ministry, at least 40 Iraqis were killed in a double bomb attack in Damascus.

And local media reports that at least 46 people were killed in the bombings.

“Initial reports say 40 Iraqis were martyred and 120 others injured in the attacks,” ministry spokesman Ahmed Jamal said in a statement. 

He said the bombings targeted Iraqi pilgrims visiting Shia shrines in the area. 

There are 11 Shiite shrines in Bab al-Saghir cemetery, usually a visiting spot for Shiite visitors


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840690114238042113


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Assad population is largelly exaggerated.
> 
> 
> Prior the war Assad controlled 17.5 million Sunnis. Now he controls about 6 million. 2/3 Sunnis preferred death, exile and barrel bombs over Assad.


Welcomie to real world of real evidence not fake lame propaganda articles 50000sunnis Civilians choosing to go SAA sectraian Shia thugs criminals areas despite being given option to move to Moderate democratic FSA areas 



 same case for rest of Syria ask them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Welcomie to real world of real evidence not fake lame propaganda articles 50000sunnis Civilians choosing to go SAA sectraian Shia thugs criminals areas despite being given option to move to Moderate democratic FSA areas
> 
> 
> 
> same case for rest of Syria ask them


U post video of civilian fleeing from Assad bombs what it suppose to prove?

Sunnis in Syria have basically 3 choices:

1) Submit to Assad dictatorship.
2) Daily barrel bombs and starvation.
3) Exile in tents.

1)





2)





3)





2) and 3) are terrible choices yet 2/3 of Syrian Sunnis chose it over Assad. Imagine the amount of hate towards that thug. And you seriously think u can enforce Assad on them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

L


500 said:


> U post video of civilian fleeing from Assad bombs what it suppose to prove?
> 
> Sunnis in Syria have basically 3 choices:
> 
> 1) Submit to Assad dictatorship.
> 2) Daily barrel bombs and starvation.
> 3) Exile in tents.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) and 3) are terrible choices yet 2/3 of Syrian Sunnis chose it over Assad. Imagine the amount of hate towards that thug. And you seriously think u can enforce Assad on them?


Lo again denying crystal clear truth from aleepo those civil we're fleeing Fsa areas Unlike yr fake garbage post 3rd class propooganda I show u real evidence







. Here is another real evidence sunnis celebrating with SAA their rescue from FSA prisons welcoming soo called sectraian thugs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/world/935229






BEIRUT, March 13. /TASS/. Russia has succeeded in fighting terrorists together with the Syrian Army, the recapture of Aleppo and Palmyra is the concrete evidence of this success, Syrian president Bashar al-Assad said in an interview with a group of European reporters.

"Let’s talk about the reality, about the facts: since the Russians started their raids against ISIS in cooperation with the Syrian Army - of course, after we asked them to come and support us in our fight against the terrorists - ISIS has been shrinking," the SANA new agency quoted him as saying.

Assad added that "before sending their troops to Syria - I’m talking about the beginning of the war six years ago - since that time, every political step and later military step that has been taken regarding the Syrian issue was in consultation with the Syrian government." The Syrian leader pointed out that "this is their policy, and this is their behavior." "Their policy and their relation with Syria are based on two things: first of all, the sovereignty of Syria, which is part of the Charter of the United Nations. The second one is based on morals, that’s why there’s no colonization, there’s a relation that goes back to more than six decades between Syria and Russia, and it has always been like that in different circumstances," Bashar al-Assad concluded.


----------



## ultron

SAA TOS-1A in eastern Homs province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841387904911970309

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> L
> 
> Lo again denying crystal clear truth from aleepo those civil we're fleeing Fsa areas Unlike yr fake garbage post 3rd class propooganda I show u real evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is another real evidence sunnis celebrating with SAA their rescue from FSA prisons welcoming soo called sectraian thugs


I give i basic statistic facts. You show me some north korean style propaganda. East Aleppo which had over 1 million people now is empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> I give i basic statistic facts. You show me some north korean style propaganda. East Aleppo which had over 1 million people now is empty.


Here are the facts:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Here are the facts:


No its just some pic made in MS Paint.

here much better data:

http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/ethnic-cleansing-threatens-syrias-unity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> No its some pic made in MS Paint.
> 
> here much better data:
> 
> http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/ethnic-cleansing-threatens-syrias-unity




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839919383099113477
http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/syria-population/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I give i basic statistic facts. You show me some north korean style propaganda. East Aleppo which had over 1 million people now is empty.


All of them r in West aleppo or united with their realative in other cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839919383099113477
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/syria-population/


Numbers from ur pic
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fJpFPWQAAFR9q.jpg

have nothing to do with this link:
http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/syria-population/



galaxy_surfer said:


> All of them r in West aleppo or united with their realative in other cities


East Aleppo is poor West Aleppo is rich. Where from u got the idea that they all are relatives? And why would they live their houses in East Aleppo?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

500 said:


> Numbers from ur pic
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fJpFPWQAAFR9q.jpg
> 
> have nothing to do with this link:
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/syria-population/


Yes they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Numbers from ur pic
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fJpFPWQAAFR9q.jpg
> 
> have nothing to do with this link:
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/countries/syria-population/
> 
> 
> East Aleppo is poor West Aleppo is rich. Where from u got the idea that they all are relatives? And why would they live their houses in East Aleppo?


Lolr just posting nonsense garbage while I posted solid video evidence of Syrian Sunnis welcoming SAA since u r a pro Fsa supporter u will Never accept truth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Yes they do.


No, numbers from ur MS Paint pic are not mentioned there.



galaxy_surfer said:


> Lolr just posting nonsense garbage while I posted solid video evidence of Syrian Sunnis welcoming SAA since u r a pro Fsa supporter u will Never accept truth


Here a proof that kim jong un is sexiest man alive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA dude with 2 AK-74 rifles

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C62l9AcV0AAFy5B.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

galaxy_surfer said:


> Lolr just posting nonsense garbage while I posted solid video evidence of Syrian Sunnis welcoming SAA since u r a pro Fsa supporter u will Never accept truth


if u know who 500 is already uou would know he never responds back to logic with good logic. but he hangs on the conspiracy theory-realitu line quite well.but u r right-he must love FSA or ISIS.afterall, isis only attacked Isreal 2ce or so in entire war and fsa and isis were Isral and the wests hope tp remove Assad. didnt work out well for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> if u know who 500 is already uou would know he never responds back to logic with good logic. but he hangs on the conspiracy theory-realitu line quite well.but u r right-he must love FSA or ISIS.afterall, isis only attacked Isreal 2ce or so in entire war and fsa and isis were Isral and the wests hope tp remove Assad. didnt work out well for them.


West HELPED Assad.

Meanwhile Assad created a Volksstum:


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> No, numbers from ur MS Paint pic are not mentioned there.
> 
> 
> Here a proof that kim jong un is sexiest man alive:


Once again posting as usual nonsense crap third class propooganda which has nothing to do withSyrian conflict now check real reality



Now close ur eyes and refuse to accept.reality







500 said:


> West HELPED Assad.
> 
> Meanwhile Assad created a Volksstum:






oh really

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Once again posting as usual nonsense crap third class propooganda which has nothing to do withSyrian conflict now check real reality
> View attachment 384060
> Now close ur eyes and refuse to accept.reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384062
> oh really


Reality is simple. People of Syria have just 3 choices:

1) Submit to Assad dictatorship.
2) Daily barrel bombs and starvation.
3) Exile in tents.

Majority of Syrian Sunnis chose #2 and #3 (even if I use ur numbers). So u can imaginable the amount of hate to Assad regime if they chose barrel bombs and tents in winter over his regime. And those who chose #1 that does not mean they like Assad either. Not everyone is ready to submit his family to tens and barrel bombs.

And despite that majority of Syrian people hate Assad you still try to enforce him. You keep murdering and expelling hundreds of people every day just to keep Assad. I simply dont understand the amount of sadism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/pentagon-more-troops-inside-syria-2017-3
The Pentagon is considering sending an additional 1,000 conventional troops over the next few weeks into Syria, ahead of an upcoming offensive against the ISIS capital of Raqqa.

The troops would likely come from the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit — currently on its way to the region — and the Army's 82nd Airborne Division, which recently made its way to Kuwait, according to a report in The Washington Post by TM Gibbons-Neff.

The proposed increase in conventional forces would follow similar deployments in recent weeks that have supplemented special operations forces, of which roughly 500 have been on the ground for some time. 

A convoy of US Army Rangers  riding in armored Stryker combat vehicles was seen crossing the border into Syria last week to support Kurdish military forces in Manbij. The convoy, identified by SOFREP as being from 3rd Ranger Battalion of the 75th Ranger Regiment, was the most overt use of US troops in the region thus far.

The Ranger deployment was followed soon after by a contingent of US Marines from the 1st Battalion, 4th Marine regiment, which left their ships to establish a combat outpost inside Syria that is apparently within striking distance of Raqqa. 

"For the base in Syria to be useful, it must be within about 20 miles of the operations US-backed forces are carrying out," the Post wrote. 

Col. John Dorrian, a spokesman for OIR, told Business Insider previously that the moves into Syria were to pre-position US forces so they can provide logistical and fire support to "Syrian partnered forces" who will eventually assault Raqqa.

The Marines and Rangers will provide the "commander greater agility to expedite the destruction of ISIS in Raqqah. The exact numbers and locations of these forces are sensitive in order to protect our forces, but there will be approximately an additional 400 enabling forces deployed for a temporary period to enable our Syrian partnered forces to defeat ISIS," Dorrian told Business Insider. 

He added: "The deployment of these additional key enabling capabilities allows the Coalition to provide flexible all weather fire support, training and protection from IEDs, and additional air support to our Syrian partners."

Meanwhile, US special operations forces, who are said to be taking a training and advisory role with Iraqi and Kurdish forces, were quietly given more latitude to call in precision airstrikes and artillery. As the AP reported in February, advisors are now able to call in airstrikes without seeking approval from an operations center in Baghdad.

Additionally, advisors were embedded at lower echelons of Iraqi security forces at the brigade and battalion level, rather than division — meaning that US forces are increasingly getting closer to direct combat.

The presence of additional US ground troops inside Syria — even miles from the frontline — would bring with it considerable risk. Combat outposts often draw rocket and mortar fire, in addition to small arms. Last March, a Marine outpost established to support the operation to retake Mosul, Iraq came under rocket attack by ISIS militants, killing Staff Sgt. Louis Cardin.

A total of nine American service members have been killed in OIR combat operations, while 33 have been wounded, according to Pentagon statistics.

There is also additional risk from the US' partnership with Syrian Kurdish fighters known as the YPG, or People's Protection Units. Though the Pentagon seems to believe the YPG would be the most effective force in the Raqqa fight, the unit is considered a terrorist group by Turkey.

Turkey has so far refused to compromise, insisting the US use a different Syrian rebel group, Reuters  reported.

"Our soldiers will not be fighting together with people who shot us and killed our soldiers and are trying to kill us," one senior Turkish security official, briefed on recent meetings between Turkish and U.S. strategists, told Reuters.


----------



## Fafnir

*WHITE HELMETS: LIVING NEXT DOOR TO AL QAEDA IN ALEPPO*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Someone bombed a mosque in Aleppo province yesterday. 50 dead. Russians or Americans. I guess Assad becomes more and more popular by letting foreign forces destroy mosques?


----------



## ultron

GiannKall said:


> Someone bombed a mosque in Aleppo province yesterday. 50 dead. Russians or Americans. I guess Assad becomes more and more popular by letting foreign forces destroy mosques?



Where in Aleppo? Aleppo city is controlled by Assad. It cannot be a strike on Aleppo city.


----------



## Gothic

*US airstrike on Aleppo mosque kills many worshippers : presstv.ir*

*http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/03/17/514637/Syria-US-airstrike-mosque-kill-civilian*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*US Missile Remains Reportedly Recovered from Site of Aleppo Mosque Bombing*
March 16, 2017

By Christiaan Triebert


*Updates:*

The geolocation has been confirmed to a site southwest of Al-Jīnah, based on video footage of the aftermath and satellite imagery.
*What happened?*
In the evening of March 16, 2017, reports came in that a mosque in a Syrian village in the western part of the Aleppo governorate was targeted by an airstrike, killing over 50 attendees of the evening prayer. Most posts on social media blamed either the Russian or the Syrian Air Force for the attack. Some reports, however, accused the United States (US) and the Coalition (CJTF-OIR) it leads, or said that the planes could not be identified. In this investigation, Bellingcat aims to see what we can establish using open source information.

The lowest casualty estimates are by the Syrian Network for Human Rights (29) and the Syrian Civil Defence (35; better known as the White Helmets). Other sources have claimed much higher casualty figures.





*Where did it happen?*
Based on the textual information available, the location of the airstrike is said to be at a mosque in or around Al-Jīnah, an opposition-held village located in the western part of the Aleppo governorate. Some reports call the mosque the ‘Umar ibn Al-Khaṭṭāb mosque.

There are three mosques detectable on satellite imagery in Al-Jīnah itself, however, local activists told Bellingcat that the targeted mosque was relatively newly built just southwest of the village: 36.107721, 36.787080 (Wikimapia). According to reports, the evening prayer was mainly attended by civilian but used for religious teaching.





Based on a video uploaded to YouTube showing the aftermath, it is possible to confirm that the two locations match.

Geolocation of mosque bombed by the US is CONFIRMED: southeast of Al-Jīnah, w-Aleppo, #Syria. https://t.co/BLjjLH93or pic.twitter.com/j0gKDk7Kzf

— Christiaan Triebert (@trbrtc) March 17, 2017

*When did it happen?*
The alleged airstrike took place on March 16, 2017. In several videos of the event, people are saying that the airstrikes took place during the Isha prayer, meaning that the specific time of the airstrike must have been somewhere between 19:00 and 19:30 local time.

*Who is responsible?*
Both the Russian Air Force as well as the United States(-led Coalition) have been accused of targeting the mosque in Al-Jīnah.

However, a photo showing an alleged weapon remnant found in the rubble of the mosque may reveal more about the perpetrator of the attack.





The photo was published on Twitter by Sakir Khader, a Dutch journalist, who said he received the photo from local activists on the ground. No results show up in a reverse image search, suggesting the photo has not been indexed by Google and may thus be authentic. The location and authenticity of the photo could not be independently referenced, and we are currently awaiting more photos and videos from the targeted site.

A text in Latin is visible on the alleged weapon remnant: “WT: 52.0 kg”. ‘WT’ is an abbreviation for ‘weight’, possibly referring to the weight of the missile.

Interestingly, the specific font and abbreviation are used on US missiles, as can be seen in hundreds of reference pictures of AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles, as shown below. This fact, combined with the striking similarity of rivets, paint, et cetera, strongly suggests the photographed object is a remnant of a US AGM-variant.





Perhaps even more noteworthy is that the exact same label on a weapon remnant was found at the site of an alleged drone strike on a high value target (HVT) in Syria’s Idlib province in October 2016. At the day that those photos were published by pro-opposition Step News Agency, the US admitted targeting a target with a drone.





If the photo of Mr. Khader thus indeed was taken at the mosque site, it is highly likely that the US is the perpetrator of this attack. It is, however, also worth mentioning that the damage shown in the October 16, 2016, footage of Idlib is considerably smaller than the March 16, 2017, strike, as was noted by Twitter-uster @sasmojo.

*Why did it happen?*
On social media, many were fast to see that the mosque was attended by “young men of fighting age”, and that rebel fighters were attending the evening prayer. None of this can be confirmed.

However, it is possible that the US was aiming to kill one or more high value targets (HVTs) of the various groups in Syria that are designated as a terrorist organisation by the US. It is important to note that the US airstrikes targeting HTS, Jabhat Fateh al-Sham (formerly known as Jabhat al-Nusra) have been separate from US-led CJTF-OIR.

CENTCOM did confirm they conducted airstrikes in the Idlib province, as they told Samuel Oakford, an American journalist. Al-Jīnah is 5 kilometres from the governorate border with Idlib.

NEW: CENTCOM says the US conducted a strike in Idlib during the past 6 hours. It is looking into Aleppo mosque strike, which is near border.

— Samuel Oakford (@samueloakford) March 16, 2017

Bellingcat will contact the US Central Command to comment on the above information, and this article will be updated accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

I hope Erdogan will close Incirlik airbase for Americans after today's terror strike. If he does not do it then he is pathetic coward.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I hope Erdogan will close Incirlik airbase for Americans after today's terror strike. If he does not do it then he is pathetic coward.



Then Turkey loses. Assad will let the US use its Hama air base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endurance

ultron said:


> Then Turkey loses. Assad will let the US use its Hama air base.



How?


----------



## 500

Khameai thugs continue murdering and displacing Muslim kids out of their homes so athetist corrupt dictator could sit for another couple years on his throne.


----------



## ultron

Mi-28N attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hexciter

500 said:


> I hope Erdogan will close Incirlik airbase for Americans after today's terror strike. If he does not do it then he is pathetic coward.



He protest at most he did before against you.


----------



## A.M.

mohsen said:


> *US Missile Remains Reportedly Recovered from Site of Aleppo Mosque Bombing*
> March 16, 2017
> 
> By Christiaan Triebert
> 
> 
> *Updates:*
> 
> The geolocation has been confirmed to a site southwest of Al-Jīnah, based on video footage of the aftermath and satellite imagery.
> *What happened?*
> In the evening of March 16, 2017, reports came in that a mosque in a Syrian village in the western part of the Aleppo governorate was targeted by an airstrike, killing over 50 attendees of the evening prayer. Most posts on social media blamed either the Russian or the Syrian Air Force for the attack. Some reports, however, accused the United States (US) and the Coalition (CJTF-OIR) it leads, or said that the planes could not be identified. In this investigation, Bellingcat aims to see what we can establish using open source information.
> 
> The lowest casualty estimates are by the Syrian Network for Human Rights (29) and the Syrian Civil Defence (35; better known as the White Helmets). Other sources have claimed much higher casualty figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where did it happen?*
> Based on the textual information available, the location of the airstrike is said to be at a mosque in or around Al-Jīnah, an opposition-held village located in the western part of the Aleppo governorate. Some reports call the mosque the ‘Umar ibn Al-Khaṭṭāb mosque.
> 
> There are three mosques detectable on satellite imagery in Al-Jīnah itself, however, local activists told Bellingcat that the targeted mosque was relatively newly built just southwest of the village: 36.107721, 36.787080 (Wikimapia). According to reports, the evening prayer was mainly attended by civilian but used for religious teaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a video uploaded to YouTube showing the aftermath, it is possible to confirm that the two locations match.
> 
> Geolocation of mosque bombed by the US is CONFIRMED: southeast of Al-Jīnah, w-Aleppo, #Syria. https://t.co/BLjjLH93or pic.twitter.com/j0gKDk7Kzf
> 
> — Christiaan Triebert (@trbrtc) March 17, 2017
> 
> *When did it happen?*
> The alleged airstrike took place on March 16, 2017. In several videos of the event, people are saying that the airstrikes took place during the Isha prayer, meaning that the specific time of the airstrike must have been somewhere between 19:00 and 19:30 local time.
> 
> *Who is responsible?*
> Both the Russian Air Force as well as the United States(-led Coalition) have been accused of targeting the mosque in Al-Jīnah.
> 
> However, a photo showing an alleged weapon remnant found in the rubble of the mosque may reveal more about the perpetrator of the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo was published on Twitter by Sakir Khader, a Dutch journalist, who said he received the photo from local activists on the ground. No results show up in a reverse image search, suggesting the photo has not been indexed by Google and may thus be authentic. The location and authenticity of the photo could not be independently referenced, and we are currently awaiting more photos and videos from the targeted site.
> 
> A text in Latin is visible on the alleged weapon remnant: “WT: 52.0 kg”. ‘WT’ is an abbreviation for ‘weight’, possibly referring to the weight of the missile.
> 
> Interestingly, the specific font and abbreviation are used on US missiles, as can be seen in hundreds of reference pictures of AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles, as shown below. This fact, combined with the striking similarity of rivets, paint, et cetera, strongly suggests the photographed object is a remnant of a US AGM-variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps even more noteworthy is that the exact same label on a weapon remnant was found at the site of an alleged drone strike on a high value target (HVT) in Syria’s Idlib province in October 2016. At the day that those photos were published by pro-opposition Step News Agency, the US admitted targeting a target with a drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the photo of Mr. Khader thus indeed was taken at the mosque site, it is highly likely that the US is the perpetrator of this attack. It is, however, also worth mentioning that the damage shown in the October 16, 2016, footage of Idlib is considerably smaller than the March 16, 2017, strike, as was noted by Twitter-uster @sasmojo.
> 
> *Why did it happen?*
> On social media, many were fast to see that the mosque was attended by “young men of fighting age”, and that rebel fighters were attending the evening prayer. None of this can be confirmed.
> 
> However, it is possible that the US was aiming to kill one or more high value targets (HVTs) of the various groups in Syria that are designated as a terrorist organisation by the US. It is important to note that the US airstrikes targeting HTS, Jabhat Fateh al-Sham (formerly known as Jabhat al-Nusra) have been separate from US-led CJTF-OIR.
> 
> CENTCOM did confirm they conducted airstrikes in the Idlib province, as they told Samuel Oakford, an American journalist. Al-Jīnah is 5 kilometres from the governorate border with Idlib.
> 
> NEW: CENTCOM says the US conducted a strike in Idlib during the past 6 hours. It is looking into Aleppo mosque strike, which is near border.
> 
> — Samuel Oakford (@samueloakford) March 16, 2017
> 
> Bellingcat will contact the US Central Command to comment on the above information, and this article will be updated accordingly.


Obama kept the drones on a tight leash and received nothing but backstabbing from foreign leaders. People will remember those days since the shackles have been taken off military forces now.


----------



## mohsen

A.M. said:


> Obama kept the drones on a tight leash and received nothing but backstabbing from foreign leaders. People will remember those days since the shackles have been taken off military forces now.


Obama the founder of ISIS was the same sh!t as trump, U.S.A wouldn't hesitate, if it's military could do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

A.M. said:


> Obama kept the drones on a tight leash and received nothing but backstabbing from foreign leaders. People will remember those days since the shackles have been taken off military forces now.




What are you talking about? Hundreds if not thousands have died from US airstrikes in Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Yemen and Syria under Odumba. You have a short memory about the hospital attack in Afghanistan it seems.

The media in the US and Europe is 95% liberal and most people lean liberal. Obama was worshiped like a god and got away with everything from supporting foreign coups to unlawfully targeting journalists, to running the country into more debt then all previous presidents combined but the media and liberals ignored it and gave him a free pass.

Trump goes to dinner with his family and he gets attacked by the liberal media for not "informing them", Trump reduces debt and he gets attacked by the liberal media again. Trump turns down his presidential salary and he gets attacked, Trump has been found to have zero connections to the Russia government and he still gets accused of being a Russian agent. Trump was occused of not paying taxes for 18 years, turns out he payed 38 million in a single year at a 25% tax rate which is higher then Obama which payed 19% and Bernie which payed just 13.5%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-battle-of-raqqa-with-isis-will-drag-on-with-high-costs-2017-3











The largest force is the Syrian Arab Army to the west and northwest, with about 70,000 troops. The Syrian Democratic Forces to the northeast is estimated at 55,000–80,000 soldiers, though they are constrained by Turkish ambitions.

Russia has deployed an additional 10,000–15,000 troops. Turkey commands an estimated 8,000 troops that include the FSA. The US has about 1,400 special operators in the battlespace to act in an advisory and assistance capacity.

Though actual numbers for ISIS are unknown, we estimate that 10,000–15,000 IS fighters are in Raqqa. Though ISIS troop numbers are lower, its entrenched position in the city’s center and fighting experience give it an advantage over any force that will mount an attack.

Regardless of relative troop size, defenses, and civilian population—as we’ve discussed before—the cost of clearing ISIS from its core turf will be very high for whichever force attacks the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Nujaba Islamists battle Islamic State Islamists in eastern Aleppo province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 50cent

ultron said:


> Nujaba Islamists battle Islamic State Islamists in eastern Aleppo province


^^^^^dogs have started hunting their fellow dogs. Another solid reason why Dr bashar needs to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OgaBoga

can any one tell me...what business Americans have in Syria...I mean what are they doing in syria....who invited them ...


----------



## ultron

OgaBoga said:


> can any one tell me...what business Americans have in Syria...I mean what are they doing in syria....who invited them ...



To kill people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*The US-led coalition conducted 22 strikes against Daesh (outlawed in Russia) in Syria and Iraq on Monday, including 19 near Raqqa that destroyed multiple vehicle borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) assets, Operation Inherent Resolve said in a press release.*
WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The Raqqa strikes also engaged eight Daesh tactical units and destroyed two supply routes.

Near Ar Raqqah, 19 strikes engaged eight ISIS [Daesh] tactical units; destroyed four petroleum oil lubricant equipment pieces, three barges, three fighting positions, three ISIS headquarters, two VBIED facilities, two VBIEDs, a VBIED factory, a tunnel, a vehicle, a weapons storage facility, and a command and control node; and damaged two supply routes." the release stated on Tuesday.

Three additional strikes near Abu Kamal destroyed three well heads and a pump jack.

*********************





*A representative of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), an alliance largely made up Kurdish and Arab militias, has confirmed that the Pentagon is planning to deploy an additional 1,000 US ground troops to Syria to assist the SDF in the upcoming operation aimed at liberating Raqqa, the de facto capital of Daesh's caliphate.*

"Every two days the US deploys a large amount of weapons, primarily heavy armaments, to the region. They have sent tanks, armored vehicles, missiles, sniper rifles, mortar launchers and other types of weaponry," the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told Sputnik Turkey. "In addition, the United States has told us that a decision was made to send an additional 1,000 US troops to take part in the Raqqa operation."


US troops are reported to have set up bases in northern Syria, including the cities of Kobani, Rimelan, al-Hasakah, al-Hawl, Tel Abyad, Shaddadi and Manbij. More than 1,000 US troops are said to be present in the region, with the majority located to the south of Manbij and Kobani.


----------



## 500

Hama situation right now:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

east of Palmyra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-25 at the 0:50 mark






Su-25s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Putin's terrorists drop incendiary cluster bombs on Ariha in retaliation for rebel Hama offensive (rbk-500 zab-2.5sm):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Deir Hafer encircled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

HTS suicide bomber






northern Hama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

This satellite image of Syria by night make you understand who is in power over Syria, large expances of territory attributed to Turkish backed forces with no population at all, only IS have some significant territory along the Eupherates river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500




----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/us-backed-forces-begin-offensive-to-take-tabqa-dam/777573

U.S.-backed forces have started a "multi-pronged" campaign to wrest control of Syria's Tabqa Dam from Daesh, the U.S.-led coalition confirmed Wednesday.

Spokesman Army Col. Joe Scrocca told reporters the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) offensive took Daesh by surprise when the fighters carried out a "daring air assault" behind enemy lines.

"It takes audacity and courage, and the SDF has that in spades," he said.

The coalition backed the offensive with helicopters and other aircraft to airlift the SDF, airstrikes, M777 Howitzer artillery, special operations advisors, and Apache helicopters that provided close air support.

"This is a message for ISIS: their day is done," Scrocca said, referring to the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, another name for Daesh.

Scrocca said the airlift was the first such action taken by the coalition, and he didn't know if it would be the last.

"I’m sure ISIS will be expecting nothing less," he said.

The Tabqa Dam sits on the southeastern outlet of Lake Assad. It lies about 25 miles (40 kilometers) from the city of Raqqah, Daesh's self-declared capital that the SDF has been working to encircle.

Retaking the dam, "a key element of northern Syria’s economy", and the surrounding areas is considered a major goal in the effort to isolate Raqqah.

"The dam, city, and air fields are locations critical to ISIS’ ability to import and harbor foreign fighters, export terror, and is ISIS’ last link to their territory west of the Euphrates," said Scrocca.

He said the dam's potential destruction would create a humanitarian catastrophe, and the coalition is "taking every precaution" to make sure that does not happen.

U.S. support for the YPG-backed SDF has long vexed Turkey, who views the YPG as the Syrian offshoot of the outlawed PKK group. Turkey, the U.S. and the EU have designated the group a terrorist organization, but neither the U.S. nor EU have followed Turkey's lead on the YPG.

Asked if the SDF forces included Kurdish forces, Scrocca said they did, but he did not confirm whether the YPG had participated.

Approximately 80 percent of the SDF's forces were Arab fighters, he said.










http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...rkey.aspx?pageID=238&nID=111154&NewsCatID=510

Turkey has summoned the Russian chargé d’affairs to the Foreign Ministry to express Ankara’s reaction after the killing of a Turkish soldier by Syrian Democratic Union Party (PYD) elements on the Syrian border. 

Ankara recalled that it was also Russia’s responsibility to monitor violations of the ceasefire in Syria, urging that it will retaliate in kind in the event that such attacks continue. 

Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hüseyin Müftüoğlu also reportedly expressed Turkey’s unease at Russian generals’ photographed wearing symbols of the PYD’s armed wing, the People’s Protection Units (YPG), on their uniform.

March/23/2017


----------



## ultron

Grank captured Deir Hafer east of Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank Su-25 jets kill civilians in Idlib province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Su-30





Su-35:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Su-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35:




The SU-30 can provide close air support similar to an A-10 or SU-25 and it can prrform precision strike as well as air superiority. The fact is you are angry because the terrorists that Israel supports are being chopped into minced meat; and what is it with you and the white helmets? By now everyone knows they are nothing but propagandist that have been caught staging fake rescues. They are regarded as terrorist sympathizer and collaborators even by many in the west including western journalists that have been in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anomaly_y

Tabqa Dam - Apache assisting SDF advance


----------



## bananarepublic

old but interesting


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845282384366964736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Interesting. Rebels captured two T-90 and not one as previously though.

First was captured in April 2016 by Nusra at El-Eis:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722447190120075264





Spotted again in Hama March 2017:





Second by Zinki in June 2016 in al Malah farms:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741172384368103424
Spotted again couple times later:












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828301640029569024


----------



## Hindustani78

14:09
Russian military receives 16 Su-34 bombers from defense industry, 6 of them operating in Syria - Russian Defense Ministry

http://www.militarytimes.com/articles/us-syrian-fighters-facing-little-resistance-at-tabqa-dam

WASHINGTON — A U.S. military spokesman says the Syrian Arab and Kurdish fighters airlifted into combat in northern Syria earlier this week have encountered only light resistance, suggesting that the operation caught Islamic State militants by surprise.

Col. Joseph Scrocca, spokesman in Baghdad for the U.S.-led coalition fighting ISIS in Syria and Iraq, said in an email exchange Friday that the U.S.-backed Syrian forces have managed to build up their numbers by bringing in additional fighters, along with armored vehicles, using boats on Lake Assad.






A view from the top of the Tabqa dam under construction on the Euphrates River around 1973.
Photo Credit: AP

24.03.2017








Free Syrian Army and other Syrian opposition groups take Suran district under control as they continue to attack to Assad regime forces and break through the center of Hama, Syria on March 22, 2017. ( Mahmoud Faisal - Anadolu Agency )

*HAMA, Syria*
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-opposition-reaches-hama-outskirts-field-sources/779016

The Free Syrian Army (FSA) and other armed opposition groups have recently advanced on the city of Hama and now stand only 3 kilometers from the city center, sources in the field told Anadolu Agency.

The latest advances come within the context of an opposition campaign launched earlier this week from the Al-Qaboun and Jobar districts of Damascus with the aim of preventing regime forces from pushing into Eastern Ghouta, a suburb of the capital.

Recent days have seen the FSA and other opposition factions recapture several key positions in Hama.

Mohamed Rashid, a spokesman for the FSA-affiliated Jaysh al-Nasr (“Army of Victory”), told Anadolu Agency Thursday night that opposition forces had captured a number of regime troops -- he did not say how many -- and Iranian-backed foreign fighters.

Opposition forces, he said, had also destroyed two regime tanks on the Hama-Mharda highway and another four in the Souran area, while also capturing arms and ammunition stores.

Rashid went on to assert that opposition forces -- led by the Jaysh al-Nasr -- had also managed to establish control over much of Hama’s northern countryside, including the towns of Maardis, Al-Majdal and Shizar.

This means that opposition forces currently stand roughly 3 kilometers from Hama’s city center and 4 kilometers from Hama’s military airport.

Earlier Thursday, opposition fighters claimed to have struck the military airport with rockets, destroying two Syrian warplanes.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which erupted as part of the "Arab Spring" uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, more than a quarter of a million Syrians have been killed and more than 10 million displaced, according to UN estimates.

Opposition forces break through the Qaboun siege
DAMASCUS, SYRIA - MARCH 20: Smoke rises as opposition forces clash with Assad regime forces' in Jobar district of Damascus, Syria on March 20, 2017. Assad regime forces were moving towards Qaboun from Jobar district of Damascus. ( Diaa Al Din - Anadolu Agency )






Clashes between Opposition groups and Assad regime forces in Damascus
DAMASCUS, SYRIA - MARCH 22: Smoke rises from the debris of a building as clashes between opposition forces and Assad regime forces continue in Jobar district of Damascus, Syria on March 22, 2017. ( Ammar Suleyman - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845566709801082880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845545753602899968


----------



## Hindustani78

"Seizing Tabqah Dam will isolate Raqqah from three sides and give the SDF the strategic advantage and launching point needed for the liberation of the city," said the release. But while the US says they're mainly backing local forces, they seem poised to take on a more active role with conventional forces fighting ISIS on the ground in Raqqa.

The Pentagon has been considering sending as many as 1,000 ground troops to help take back Raqqa from ISIS, which would signal a reversal of the Obama-era policy to fight ISIS via train and equip methods and airstrikes.

The coalition says they've conducted more than 300 airstrikes around Raqqa in the past month.



























Head of Syrian opposition delegation, Naser al-Hariri (C) speaks during a press conference after a meeting with United Nations' Syria envoy on February 27, 2017 in Geneva, Switzerland. ( Mustafa Yalcin - Anadolu Agency )
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-opposition-committed-to-political-solution-/779217

The head of the Syrian opposition delegation at peace talks in Geneva stressed their commitment to a "political solution" on Friday.

UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura met delegates from the Syrian regime, headed by Bashar al-Ja’aafari, and representatives of the opposition, led by Nasr Hariri.

"We are here to remove terrorism from our country. However, in order to liberate the country from Daesh, we should first liberate it from the regime's state terrorism," Hariri told a news conference following his meeting with Mistura.

The two had "a positive and fruitful meeting," Hariri said, adding they mainly discussed a transitional government in Syria.

"We are still committed to a political solution," he said.

About a possible Raqqah offensive against Daesh with the involvement of the PYD/PKK terrorist organization, Hariri said:

"We do not want any force which has violated human rights to attend such an operation. Only the national forces should attend it [...]"

The last round of talks on Syria began on Feb. 23 and ended on March 4 without any clear result.

De Mistura said he did not expect a miracle or a milestone this time but added that negotiations with representatives of the regime and opposition would continue on Saturday.

He previously urged participants to “do the necessary preparations in advance of the fifth round to be ready to engage substantively and proactively on the substance of all four baskets on the agenda in parallel”.

Before leaving for Geneva to attend Syria peace talks, Mistura had met with Turkey's Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Umit Yalcin in Ankara and Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in Moscow.


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Assad terrorists massacre 17 people in Hamouriya, East Ghouta today


----------



## Selim I

*Hama Battle: Jaish Al-Izza struck with TOW a gathering of pro-Government forces on Maarzaf front.*


----------



## 500

Assadists killed in Qabun. Virtually all from Tartus and Latakia, yet Assad propagandists keep telling stories that Assad army is 70% Sunni.






Poor Alawis, Afghan and Pakistani Shia migrants are daily slaughtered for Rami Makhlouf billions and for Khamenai empire fantasies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845683367228166144


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845723107914592260


----------



## Selim I

500 said:


> Assadists killed in Qabun. Virtually all from Tartus and Latakia, yet Assad propagandists keep telling stories that Assad army is 70% Sunni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alawis, Afghan and Pakistani Shia migrants are daily slaughtered for Rami Makhlouf billions and for Khamenai empire fantasies.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845683367228166144


What would your estimate be of Assadi army? How much Alawite, Shia, Sunni?
And how many foreign fighters? Irani army, Hezbollah (and as you said Shia Pakistani's, Afghans etc.)



ptldM3 said:


> The SU-30 can provide close air support similar to an A-10 or SU-25 and it can prrform precision strike as well as air superiority. The fact is you are angry because the terrorists that Israel supports are being chopped into minced meat; and what is it with you and the white helmets? By now everyone knows they are nothing but propagandist that have been caught staging fake rescues. They are regarded as terrorist sympathizer and collaborators even by many in the west including western journalists that have been in Syria.


So in your opinion any group against Assad is terrorist? That's amazing. The majority of Syria is then a terrorist in your dictionary lol. If Russia didn't intervene, how long do you think Assad would last? Even though he had much superior firepower? Let me tell you some months, not more than a year.

Even now, after so much bombardment from Russian planes, so much support from Iran army, Hezbollah and other Shia milits - Assad still can't form his sovereignty even after intense support for no less than how much - 3 years now?


----------



## ptldM3

Selim I said:


> What would your estimate be of Assadi army? How much Alawite, Shia, Sunni?
> And how many foreign fighters? Irani army, Hezbollah (and as you said Shia Pakistani's, Afghans etc.)
> 
> 
> So in your opinion any group against Assad is terrorist? That's amazing. The majority of Syria is then a terrorist in your dictionary lol. If Russia didn't intervene, how long do you think Assad would last? Even though he had much superior firepower? Let me tell you some months, not more than a year.
> 
> Even now, after so much bombardment from Russian planes, so much support from Iran army, Hezbollah and other Shia milits - Assad still can't form his sovereignty even after intense support for no less than how much - 3 years now?




Don't make me laugh. When elements of the Turkish military tried to overthrow the Turkish government, suddenly they were labeled traitors and terrorists but foreigners killing Syrians are what then?

What do you call a bunch of foreigners who cross into Syria and kill Syrian soldiers? What do you call a group of people (the FSA) and such who behead and beat prisoner, defect to ISIS and attack Christians and Alewite? Last I recall the Kurds are labeled terrorists in Turkey, so your double standards are laughable. What if foreign powers armed foreign terrorists and Kurds to overthrow the Turkish government?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Selim I said:


> What would your estimate be of Assadi army? How much Alawite, Shia, Sunni?
> And how many foreign fighters? Irani army, Hezbollah (and as you said Shia Pakistani's, Afghans etc.)


Prior the war SAA had 12 armor and mechanized divisions.

Now basically what left is 4th mechanized division made of Alawis and Republican Guards division made of Alawis and Druze. In addition was formed Alawi Tiger force and recently Alawi 5th corps. These are basically all battle capable forces of SAA today.

There are also:
NDF - basically a regime mercenary force.
Desert Hawks - private army of Alawi businessman Muhamad Jaber.
SSNP militia - Greater Syria nationalists, many Christians.
Syrian resistance militia - Communists, many Alawi Turks.

Plus foreign militias, which are currently a major fighting force of Assad:
Hezbollah.
Fatimiun - poor Shia Afghan refugees sent by Iran.
Zeynabiyn - poor Shia Pakistani migrants sent by Iran.
Small IRGC force.
Many Iraqi Shia militias.



ptldM3 said:


> Don't make me laugh. When elements of the Turkish military tried to overthrow the Turkish government, suddenly they were labeled traitors and terrorists but foreigners killing Syrians are what then?
> 
> What do you call a bunch of foreigners who cross into Syria and kill Syrian soldiers? What do you call a group of people (the FSA) and such who behead and beat prisoner, defect to ISIS and attack Christians and Alewite? Last I recall the Kurds are labeled terrorists in Turkey, so your double standards are laughable. What if foreign powers armed foreign terrorists and Kurds to overthrow the Turkish government?


Anyone who commits indiscriminate attack against civilians is terrorist. Thus so called SAA and Russia are 100% terror force. Rebel attacks against civilians are much more rare, even ISIS attacks civilians much less than SAA and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Poor Alawis, Afghan and Pakistani Shia migrants are daily slaughtered for Rami Makhlouf billions and for Khamenai empire fantasies.



Between 150-200 terrorist scums also killed in failed Damascus attack, so it wasn't for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

ptldM3 said:


> Don't make me laugh. When elements of the Turkish military tried to overthrow the Turkish government, suddenly they were labeled traitors and terrorists but foreigners killing Syrians are what then?
> 
> What do you call a bunch of foreigners who cross into Syria and kill Syrian soldiers? What do you call a group of people (the FSA) and such who behead and beat prisoner, defect to ISIS and attack Christians and Alewite? Last I recall the Kurds are labeled terrorists in Turkey, so your double standards are laughable. What if foreign powers armed foreign terrorists and Kurds to overthrow the Turkish government?


The juntas who tried to overthrow the Turkish government were some junta generals linked with FETÖ terror organization and didn't represent the military nor people. Even the foot soldiers left their weapons when their realized it was all a coup attempt lead by FETÖ. You amaze me, how can you even compare this with the kind of terrorism of Assad? lol
What the difference is, Turkish army didn't bomb their people that night, it was the junta FETÖ general's orders, and they managed to kill 250+ innocent civilians who stood up against them this night.

But what happens in Syria is Assad trying to scare his people off in order to stay in charge. He lost most of his fighting force and therefore begs all sorts of foreign fighters and mercenaries as 500 clearly and precisely has described. Assad has killed more than 300.000 civilians I believe (Alongside with Russia), how much has the other terror organization killed? Even if you include ISIS. It is incomparable. 

If we keep calling all rebels terrorists, then all of Syria is terrorist. Rebelling against a dictator who slaughters his own people is terrorism? NO.
Terrorism is violence against civilians. And we clearly saw who started violence against civilians, and we clearly see it today as well. FSA doesn't even have heavy weapons to commit terrorism on the same scale as Assadists. They possess only light and medium firepower @500 can possibly confirm this.

Stop calling Syrian people for terrorists. We have Syrian refugees even in Denmark, and all those whom I've contacted clearly says Assad is the terrorist and responsible. We have more than 2.5 million Syrian refugees in Turkey, and they as well describe Assad is the root of terrorism and problem.

What happens in Syria is very clear. Russia doesn't want to loose its puppet in Middle East. So he will support him until the end. Russia now tries to create a new puppet (PYD), why not two puppets instead of one?
Iran is on exactly the same page as Russia, same interests same politics. 

So don't talk about terrorism, we all have witnessed Assad, Russia and Iran are the biggest terrorism doers and supporters in Syria. Then comes USA.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Between 150-200 terrorist scums also killed in failed Damascus attack, so it wasn't for nothing.


Total over 1 million Syrians were exterminated by Khamenai thugs. All for Rami Makhlouf billions and Khamenai empire fantasies.


----------



## ptldM3

Selim I said:


> The juntas who tried to overthrow the Turkish government were some junta generals linked with FETÖ terror organization and didn't represent the military nor people. Even the foot soldiers left their weapons when their realized it was all a coup attempt lead by FETÖ. You amaze me, how can you even compare this with the kind of terrorism of Assad? lol
> What the difference is, Turkish army didn't bomb their people that night, it was the junta FETÖ general's orders, and they managed to kill 250+ innocent civilians who stood up against them this night.
> 
> But what happens in Syria is Assad trying to scare his people off in order to stay in charge. He lost most of his fighting force and therefore begs all sorts of foreign fighters and mercenaries as 500 clearly and precisely has described. Assad has killed more than 300.000 civilians I believe (Alongside with Russia), how much has the other terror organization killed? Even if you include ISIS. It is incomparable.
> 
> If we keep calling all rebels terrorists, then all of Syria is terrorist. Rebelling against a dictator who slaughters his own people is terrorism? NO.
> Terrorism is violence against civilians. And we clearly saw who started violence against civilians, and we clearly see it today as well. FSA doesn't even have heavy weapons to commit terrorism on the same scale as Assadists. They possess only light and medium firepower @500 can possibly confirm this.
> 
> Stop calling Syrian people for terrorists. We have Syrian refugees even in Denmark, and all those whom I've contacted clearly says Assad is the terrorist and responsible. We have more than 2.5 million Syrian refugees in Turkey, and they as well describe Assad is the root of terrorism and problem.
> 
> What happens in Syria is very clear. Russia doesn't want to loose its puppet in Middle East. So he will support him until the end. Russia now tries to create a new puppet (PYD), why not two puppets instead of one?
> Iran is on exactly the same page as Russia, same interests same politics.
> 
> So don't talk about terrorism, we all have witnessed Assad, Russia and Iran are the biggest terrorism doers and supporters in Syria. Then comes USA.




Give it a rest with the FETO conspiracy BS. Everyone around the world is laughing at Turkey over the made up crap. Many people in Turkey do not even like Erdogan, when the military tried to overthrow him suddenly military personnel became "FETO" "traitors" and "terrorists".

Many of the "rebels" arnt even Syrian, something you conviently ignore. So if a bunch of foreign jihadists funded by Iran, Russia, etc funded terrorists including Kurds to kill Turkish soldiers, what would you call that? You would label them terrorists just like you labeled everyone a terrorist such as Kurds, Russian, Iranians, Alawite, etc.

You you have some nerve to talk about terrorism, because the Turks don't terrorize Kurds right?



500 said:


> Total over 1 million Syrians were exterminated by Khamenai thugs. All for Rami Makhlouf billions and Khamenai empire fantasies.




Your number kelps changing, how does it jump from 11 million to 1 million? Did the zombie apocalypse happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selim I

ptldM3 said:


> Give it a rest with the FETO conspiracy BS. Everyone around the world is laughing at Turkey over the made up crap. Many people in Turkey do not even like Erdogan, when the military tried to overthrow him suddenly military personnel became "FETO" "traitors" and "terrorists".
> 
> Many of the "rebels" arnt even Syrian, something you conviently ignore. So if a bunch of foreign jihadists funded by Iran, Russia, etc funded terrorists including Kurds to kill Turkish soldiers, what would you call that? You would label them terrorists just like you labeled everyone a terrorist such as Kurds, Russian, Iranians, Alawite, etc.
> 
> You you have some nerve to talk about terrorism, because the Turks don't terrorize Kurds right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your number kelps changing, how does it jump from 11 million to 1 million? Did the zombie apocalypse happen?


"Many people doesn't even like Erdogan" lol, the man has more than 50% supporters in Turkey.

It doesn't matter how some of the world's media is portraying Turkey in this. Officially there are no pm's or presidents saying Erdogan did it himself. It's rediculous media propaganda to make people hate Erdogan in order to weaken Turkey and make it a puppet nation once again.

No idiot would give his life for Erdogan, since he's not an ideology or religion. Why would so many generals doom their lives for Erdoğans plans. Youre really like teenage kids of europe and russia blaming Erdoğan for coup and blaming Erdogan for supporting ISIS. Those arguments are in ruins. 

"Many rebels aren't even Syrian" lol, and how many in comparison with Assads force? Uncomparably small. Much more than 90% would be Syrian, but i don't know if we have any factual number for this. Do support your argument what major group is in the FSA that comes from outside. 

FSA is fighting against many countries, if they didn't have the numbers they'd long be gone. It's inevitable to see they are the majority, in large sums. In addition, they have no Sukhois or helicopters or bigger weapons. They don't even have anti air weapons. Yet they still survive through the day and night air bombardments that has been going on for no less than 3 years? 

You really are Russian


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Your number kelps changing, how does it jump from 11 million to 1 million? Did the zombie apocalypse happen?


I said 11+ millions were ethnically cleansed. I never said 11 million were killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russian soldiers patrol in Aleppo Syria , Feb 2 2017


----------



## Tokhme khar

Al Waer gets emptied of terrorists and now time to bus them to Idlib. Russia and Iran planning a giant kill box in Idlib for these terrorists, just like Aleppo. Last week 500 surrendered to the Syrian army:

*Second Group of Militants to Leave Al-Waer District of Syria's Homs on March 27*
© AFP 2017/ MAHMOUD TAHA
Middle East
14:19 26.03.2017(updated 15:32 26.03.2017) Get short URL
127990
*The second group of militants will leave Al-Waer district of the Syrian city of Homs on March 27 and move to Idlib, according to Homs Governor Talal Barazi.*
HOMS (Sputnik) — The second group of militants is expected to leave Al-Waer district of the Syrian city of Homs on March 27 under a deal with the local authorities, Homs Governor Talal Barazi told Sputnik on Sunday.

"The second group will leave on Monday. It was expected that they leave the city today and move to Idlib, but the groups, which had to receive the militants appeared to be unable to do that," the governor said.





© Sputnik/ Michael Alaeddin
Over 500 Armed Opposition Members in Syrian Homs Agree to Lay Down Arms
The Homs governor added that the district would be fully cleared from militants within six weeks.
"They have two options. The first is to leave. The second is to remain in Al-Waer, lay down their arms and take the advantage of presidential amnesty. Last week over 500 militants surrendered to the authorities and asked for an opportunity to remain in the district as unarmed civilians," Barazi said.

On March 13, Syrian authorities and militant groups in Homs reached an agreement with Russian mediation as the guarantor. In accordance with the agreement, militants and their families agreed to leave Homs stage by stage, while Syrian government troops guarantied safe passage for them.

On March 18, over 1,400 militants and members of their families left Al-Waer toward the Jarabulus city to the north of the Aleppo province in compliance with the agreement.


----------



## Star Expedition

SSA will win, al-Azad is the only leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tokhme khar

Kill box like Aleppo being prepared for these terrorists by Putin, Assad and Hezb (for the one's who won't surrender in Idlib). Once they are all there, then they will be pounded just like in Aleppo. Idlib is the last major city (major population center) left in Syria. All of Iraq is already under Iranian and Iranian allied control. Once Idlib falls, the rebels and ISIS have no grounds to even negotiate for their existence.
It's a monumental defeat for the Zionists and imperialists.



Star Expedition said:


> SSA will win, al-Azad is the only leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Kill box like Aleppo being prepared for these terrorists by Putin, Assad and Hezb (for the one's who won't surrender in Idlib). Once they are all there, then they will be pounded just like in Aleppo. Idlib is the last major city (major population center) left in Syria. All of Iraq is already under Iranian and Iranian allied control. Once Idlib falls, the rebels and ISIS have no grounds to even negotiate for their existence.
> It's a monumental defeat for the Zionists and imperialists.


It has nothing to do with zionists or imperialists. Zionists are trying hard to create an autonomous puppet dog proxy in Nothern Syria, and fascists imperialists (like Iran and Russia) is trying to make their zombie (Assad) survive the rage of his people. No matter how many heart or kidney transplant you make to this zombie I hope the people will victor.

By your logic, the people of Egypt were also terrorists when they were on the streets downing al-Mubarak. And Mubarak would be the hero, right?

Assad was scared for his *** too much that the exact same shit would happen to him like Mubarak, so he used everything he had in stock on the heads of his people. Massacring in hundreds of thousands. This piece of terrorist scum and his supporter scums won't last for ever. Your end will come.

You fake japanese.

In meanwhile, while terrorist Assadists are conquering empty deserts of ISIS with all their forces:




Tadef is in the hands of FSA, and it seems some other towns will soon fall in FSA hands.

And some few days ago, it didn't look so green over Hama city:




Seems like 3 years day and night bombardment of Sukhois was not sufficient to reduce the number of Syrian people or make them all escape the country. You need more planes over here Russia, Iran, Hezbollah, Assad, Afghan Shias, Pakistani Shias and whoever foreign filthy terrorist out there - come over here Russia and his puppets need to kill civilians so they can guarantee to establish the puppet Assad's seat and make him rule until he dies, and then make other family members rule.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846091112230125568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846097247532191749

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

You will be defeated by Iran. I can guarantee this. Iran and Russia will kill all your toadies. No need to get upset. Iran China and Russia do not consider Turkey as an enemy. Not yet at least. Just get the hell out of Syria. Iran happy to work with Turkey on the Kurdish issue.



Selim I said:


> It has nothing to do with zionists or imperialists. Zionists are trying hard to create an autonomous puppet dog proxy in Nothern Syria, and fascists imperialists (like Iran and Russia) is trying to make their zombie (Assad) survive the rage of his people. No matter how many heart or kidney transplant you make to this zombie I hope the people will victor.
> 
> By your logic, the people of Egypt were also terrorists when they were on the streets downing al-Mubarak. And Mubarak would be the hero, right?
> 
> Assad was scared for his *** too much that the exact same shit would happen to him like Mubarak, so he used everything he had in stock on the heads of his people. Massacring in hundreds of thousands. This piece of terrorist scum and his supporter scums won't last for ever. Your end will come.
> 
> You fake japanese.
> 
> In meanwhile, while terrorist Assadists are conquering empty deserts of ISIS with all their forces:
> View attachment 386843
> 
> Tadef is in the hands of FSA, and it seems some other towns will soon fall in FSA hands.
> 
> And some few days ago, it didn't look so green over Hama city:
> View attachment 386844
> 
> Seems like 3 years day and night bombardment of Sukhois was not sufficient to reduce the number of Syrian people or make them all escape the country. You need more planes over here Russia, Iran, Hezbollah, Assad, Afghan Shias, Pakistani Shias and whoever foreign filthy terrorist out there - come over here Russia and his puppets need to kill civilians so they can guarantee to establish the puppet Assad's seat and make him rule until he dies, and then make other family members rule.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846030083605385217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fondeh_Ocheche

Turkey invested heavily with team west, team wahabi, and team Zionist to overthrow the Syrian government...

now the Syrian government looks to have survived completely indebted to iran,Hezbollah and Russia. 

and most of the Turkish Syrian border turned PKK... 

could the outcome have been any more disasterous for turkey?

should have sticked to the fascist schtick you had going, and let the jihadi's alone..

you play with fire, you get burned.. Enjoy the results.



Oh ps. Pkk on your border is also US/Israeli puppet/ or potential puppet. kurds while enjoying selling themselves to the highest bidder, always seem to prefer American/Zionist schlong as a preference for some reason?? (a good question to ask the next Kurdish leader you run into)


The Syrian war has been a total and complete disaster for turkey, and an overwhelming defeat for the western regime change engine.. these are historic moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> You will be defeated by Iran. I can guarantee this. Iran and Russia will kill all your toadies. No need to get upset. Iran China and Russia do not consider Turkey as an enemy. Not yet at least. Just get the hell out of Syria. Iran happy to work with Turkey on the Kurdish issue.


Iran is nowhere capable to even seize a single Turkish city lol. Our army, airforce, tank divisions, navy, all of them are lightyears ahead of Iran's.
You are either Irani or Kurdi, that's also visible from your profile picture. LOL.

Fake japanese.



Fondeh_Ocheche said:


> Turkey invested heavily with team west, team wahabi, and team Zionist to overthrow the Syrian government...
> 
> now the Syrian government looks to have survived completely indebted to iran,Hezbollah and Russia.
> 
> and most of the Turkish Syrian border turned PKK...
> 
> could the outcome have been any more disasterous for turkey?
> 
> should have sticked to the fascist schtick you had going, and let the jihadi's alone..
> 
> you play with fire, you get burned.. Enjoy the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ps. Pkk on your border is also US/Israeli puppet/ or potential puppet. kurds while enjoying selling themselves to the highest bidder, always seem to prefer American/Zionist schlong as a preference for some reason?? (a good question to ask the next Kurdish leader you run into)
> 
> 
> The Syrian war has been a total and complete disaster for turkey, and an overwhelming defeat for the western regime change engine.. these are historic moments.


Take it easy little ape, it is only your 3rd comment on this forum.
You describe as if; if Turkey didn't intervene - the Kurds of Rojova wouldn't have been proceeding to establish their wet dreams they had for centuries. Kurds in Northern Syria are living their happiest moments in history right now because they seized a lot of deserts mostly taken from Arabs and Türkmens in that region.
You must learn many things in this area little padavan. Kurds in Syria already claimed their territories long before the Operation Euphrates Shield started.

Let's look here, Date: 15 Aug 2016 (Before Operation ES)




Looks exactly the same to me.

Turkey's intervention was totally legitimate in order to remove ISIS from the borders, and have a potential chance to eradicate the Kurdish terrorist scums from our borders. But suddenly all of world's powers were very interested in establishing their autonomous puppet dog proxy Donkeystan (Rojova) in Syria. Turkey is a very strong nation we all know this, but not strong enough to fight USA, Russia, Iran and all their dogs at the same time.

In Operation ES:
- Turkey has successfully created a buffer zone between one of the two terrorist groups in Syria.
- Trained a weaponized Türkmen rebels inside Syria
- Mobilized troops inside foreign soils and experienced "war" with modern weapons against extreme suicide bomber style terror organization.
- Utilized home-made key technologies as T-155 (Firtina Obüs)
- As of 25 February 2017, 50.000 Syrian refugees in Turkey have returned to the areas which were taken under control since the beginning of the intervention
- As of 25 February 2017, Turkish-backed Syrian rebels captured a total of 2,000 square kilometres
- Killed 2647 ISIS scums and captured 417.
- Killed 425 PYD/PKK donkeys and captured 37.
- Killed 30+ Assadist terrorists and captured 22.
For all this, we only lost 71 Turkish heroes. And 515 Türkmen (FSA) soldiers.

Now frankly, against all odds, and against worlds single superpower USA - Turkey acted on its own interests (and still doing) and accomplished all of this singlehandedly. And you try to describe it as a defeat. It is clear that you are a very ignorant individual.


----------



## Tokhme khar

Selim, I told u to calm down! There is nothing for u in soorya. The West has permanently destabilized Turkey. Iran has no interest in destabilizing Turkey. Not our issue or problem. We are not enemies. This entire Kurdish drama is U.S. created. Iran is not doing this to hurt Turkey you fool! Iran's interest is the Zionist entity, and anything that gets in the way is fair game. Is that too hard for you to understand? I am Iranian living in Japan. That picture in my avatar is of a funny Iraqi dude on a dubai persian comedy show.



Selim I said:


> Iran is nowhere capable to even seize on Turkish city lol. Our army, airforce, tank divisions, navy, all of them are lightyears ahead of Iran's.
> You are either Irani or Kurdi, that's also visible from your profile picture. LOL.
> 
> Fake japanese.
> 
> 
> Take it easy little ape, it is only your 3rd comment on this forum.
> You describe as if, if Turkey didn't intervene the Kurd wouldn't have been proceeding to establish their wet dreams they had for centuries. Kurds in Northern Syria are living their happiest moments in history right now because they seized alot of deserts mostly taken from Arabs and Türkmens in that region.
> You must learn many things in this area, such as Kurds in Syria already claimed their territories long before the Operation ES started.
> 
> Let's look here, Date: 15 Aug 2016
> View attachment 387021
> 
> Looks exactly the same to me.
> 
> Turkey's intervention was a total legitimate in order to remove ISIS from the borders, and have a potential chance to eradicate the Kurdish terrorist scums from our borders. But suddenly all of world's powers were very interested in establishing their autonomous puppet dog proxy Donkeystan (Rojova) in Syria. Turkey is a very strong nation we all know this, but not strong enough to fight USA, Russia, Iran and all their dogs at the same time.
> 
> In Operation ES:
> - Turkey has successfully created a buffer zone between one of the two terrorist groups in Syria.
> - Trained a weaponized Türkmen rebels inside Syria
> - Mobilized troops inside foreign soils and experienced "war" with modern weapons against extreme suicide bomber style terror organization.
> - Utilized home-made key technologies as T-155 (Firtina Obüs)
> - As of 25 February 2017, 50.000 Syrian refugees in Turkey have returned to the areas which were taken under control since the beginning of the intervention
> - As of 25 February 2017, Turkish-backed Syrian rebels captured a total of 2,000 square kilometres
> - Killed 2647 ISIS scums and captured 417.
> - Killed 425 PYD/PKK donkeys and captured 37.
> - Killed 30+ Assadist terrorists and captured 22.
> For all this, we only lost 71 Turkish heroes. And 515 Türkmen (FSA) soldiers.
> 
> Now frankly, against all odds, and against worlds single superpower Turkey acted on its own interests (and still doing) and accomplished all of this singlehandedly. And you try to describe it as a defeat. It is clear that you are a very ignorant individual.


to


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> Selim, I told u to calm down! There is nothing for u in soorya. The West has permanently destabilized Turkey. Iran has no interest in destabilizing Turkey. Not our issue or problem. We are not enemies. This entire Kurdish drama is U.S. created. Iran is not doing this to hurt Turkey you fool! Iran's interest is the Zionist entity, and anything that gets in the way is fair game. Is that too hard for you to understand? I am Iranian living in Japan. That picture in my avatar is of a funny Iraqi dude on a dubai persian comedy show.
> 
> 
> to


Iran's major goal is to create a Shia Islamis State empire from Lebanon to Iran (it was openly declared by Nasrallah). And Turkey is major obstacle to this aim. Iran killed 1 million Syrians and displaced another 12 million to achieve this aim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Selim, I told u to calm down! There is nothing for u in soorya. The West has permanently destabilized Turkey. Iran has no interest in destabilizing Turkey. Not our issue or problem. We are not enemies. This entire Kurdish drama is U.S. created. Iran is not doing this to hurt Turkey you fool! Iran's interest is the Zionist entity, and anything that gets in the way is fair game. Is that too hard for you to understand? I am Iranian living in Japan. That picture in my avatar is of a funny Iraqi dude on a dubai persian comedy show.
> 
> 
> to


The west has played many games on Turkey, but none of them worked until now. They tried to throw off Erdogan since 2008 - but no success. Erdogan is a nightmare to both the west and east, because before in time, Turkey was just like any african country without any economic power and without any say. You would never hear about Turkey, and nobody ever heard the name of Turkish PM before. Everybody today knows two Turkish presidents, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk and Erdogan - there is a good reason for this.

In order to destabilize Turkey and turn it into a shit-hole puppet country again, they try to mock Erdogan in any foreign media - and they do their media propaganda day and night everywhere in the world. But Turkish people are not imbeciles, they know what they have been through before Erdogan, and they know their current situation, and they can look into the future with even bigger hope and dreams. 

Now, the reason why I'm telling all this, is simply because Erdogan also interferes in Mullah's plans. Mullah wants a Shia region of Middle East in which Mullah controls all of Middle East. We see they have been successful with that in Iraq, and they are now trying to achieve the same in Syria. More than half of Syrian Sunnis escaped their country due to Assad's barbaric terrorism and Iran's full support of this. 
But Turkey (Erdogan) stays inbetween Mullah's goals. Erdogan rather prefers a stable Middle East to make business and progress in the entire Middle East so every country will gain from this. But this is not in the interest of Mullah and Russia or not even USA or Europe. In fact - Erdogan's goals are against any world power. 

Before, I looked at Iran with pride - because I thought, what a strong nation - against all odds (western sanctions) they manage to improve nuclear energy, they build their own weapons, tanks and military equipment's. But after Iraq'i war and the dirty Mullah game, it has become very clear to me what kind of dirty politics Mullah has. And this has been confirmed much stronger now when we look at the situation in Syria.

If we look from Israels perspective, Israel does ofcourse feel threatened that Mullah will implement puppet rulers in Middle East - because it poses a major threat to its unity and entity of Israel. But, Israel neither wants Turkey to become too strong in Middle East, because that may also pose a threat in the future. We saw Turkish/Israel conflict in Mavi Marmara, much worse could happen. 

Without reading Israeli thinktanks and newspapers on their stance towards Kurdish terrorists in Rojova, I'd say that for Israel it's perfect to form an autonomous Donkeystan, because more lands to split means harder for Mullah or other powers to controle Middle East. Furthermore, Donkeystan may even be a good ally for Israel in the near future. @500 can maybe confirm this?

For me, and for Turkey, we would even take a WWIII and not let PKK/PYD establish a Donkeystan in our borders. It's not about "Kurds", it's about our 45 year enemies (PKK) having their own state. We have nothing against Kurds, in fact we are supporting a much stronger Kurdish formation of Peshmerga, and we did that for a long time. And we love our Kurdish citizens inside Turkey that loves Turkey and hates PKK (which is roughly 50% I'd say).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tokhme khar

Selim, Iran is against kurdistan! I need say nothing more here. Iran's interest is the zionist entity. 



Selim I said:


> The west has played many games on Turkey, but none of them worked until now. They tried to throw off Erdogan since 2008 - but no success. Erdogan is a nightmare to both the west and east, because before in time, Turkey was just like any african country without any economic power and without any say. You would never hear about Turkey, and nobody ever heard the name of Turkish PM before. Everybody today knows two Turkish presidents, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk and Erdogan - there is a good reason for this.
> 
> In order to destabilize Turkey and turn it into a shit-hole puppet country again, they try to mock Erdogan in any foreign media - and they do their media propaganda day and night everywhere in the world. But Turkish people are not imbeciles, they know what they have been through before Erdogan, and they know their current situation, and they can look into the future with even bigger hope and dreams.
> 
> Now, the reason why I'm telling all this, is simply because Erdogan also interferes in Mullah's plans. Mullah wants a Shia region of Middle East in which Mullah controls all of Middle East. We see they have been successful with that in Iraq, and they are now trying to achieve the same in Syria. More than half of Syrian Sunnis escaped their country due to Assad's barbaric terrorism and Iran's full support of this.
> But Turkey (Erdogan) stays inbetween Mullah's goals. Erdogan rather prefers a stable Middle East to make business and progress in the entire Middle East so every country will gain from this. But this is not in the interest of Mullah and Russia or not even USA or Europe. In fact - Erdogan's goals are against any world power.
> 
> Before, I looked at Iran with pride - because I thought, what a strong nation - against all odds (western sanctions) they manage to improve nuclear energy, they build their own weapons, tanks and military equipment's. But after Iraq'i war and the dirty Mullah game, it has become very clear to me what kind of dirty politics Mullah has. And this has been confirmed much stronger now when we look at the situation in Syria.
> 
> If we look from Israels perspective, Israel does ofcourse feel threatened that Mullah will implement puppet rulers in Middle East - because it poses a major threat to its unity and entity of Israel. But, Israel neither wants Turkey to become too strong in Middle East, because that may also pose a threat in the future. We saw Turkish/Israel conflict in Mavi Marmara, much worse could happen.
> 
> Without reading Israeli thinktanks and newspapers on their stance towards Kurdish terrorists in Rojova, I'd say that for Israel it's perfect to form an autonomous Donkeystan, because more lands to split means harder for Mullah or other powers to controle Middle East. Furthermore, Donkeystan may even be a good ally for Israel in the near future. @500 can maybe confirm this?
> 
> For me, and for Turkey, we would even take a WWIII and not let PKK/PYD establish a Donkeystan in our borders. It's not about "Kurds", it's about our 45 year enemies (PKK) having their own state. We have nothing against Kurds, in fact we are supporting a much stronger Kurdish formation of Peshmerga, and we did that for a long time. And we love our Kurdish citizens inside Turkey that loves Turkey and hates PKK (which is roughly 50% I'd say).


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846296832732991488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

Syria will be purged of takfiri's on hillbilly/ zionist payroll. Only a matter of time. Iraq is almost 95% cleansed already. 

Slowly but surely Iran's ME game plan takes shape. Things have been set in motion. 

Iran awaits the leaders call to destabilize saudi yahudia and bahrain next. 



ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846296832732991488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Selim I said:


> The west has played many games on Turkey, but none of them worked until now. They tried to throw off Erdogan since 2008 - but no success. Erdogan is a nightmare to both the west and east, because before in time, Turkey was just like any african country without any economic power and without any say. You would never hear about Turkey, and nobody ever heard the name of Turkish PM before. Everybody today knows two Turkish presidents, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk and Erdogan - there is a good reason for this.
> 
> In order to destabilize Turkey and turn it into a shit-hole puppet country again, they try to mock Erdogan in any foreign media - and they do their media propaganda day and night everywhere in the world. But Turkish people are not imbeciles, they know what they have been through before Erdogan, and they know their current situation, and they can look into the future with even bigger hope and dreams.
> 
> Now, the reason why I'm telling all this, is simply because Erdogan also interferes in Mullah's plans. Mullah wants a Shia region of Middle East in which Mullah controls all of Middle East. We see they have been successful with that in Iraq, and they are now trying to achieve the same in Syria. More than half of Syrian Sunnis escaped their country due to Assad's barbaric terrorism and Iran's full support of this.
> But Turkey (Erdogan) stays inbetween Mullah's goals. Erdogan rather prefers a stable Middle East to make business and progress in the entire Middle East so every country will gain from this. But this is not in the interest of Mullah and Russia or not even USA or Europe. In fact - Erdogan's goals are against any world power.
> 
> Before, I looked at Iran with pride - because I thought, what a strong nation - against all odds (western sanctions) they manage to improve nuclear energy, they build their own weapons, tanks and military equipment's. But after Iraq'i war and the dirty Mullah game, it has become very clear to me what kind of dirty politics Mullah has. And this has been confirmed much stronger now when we look at the situation in Syria.
> 
> If we look from Israels perspective, Israel does ofcourse feel threatened that Mullah will implement puppet rulers in Middle East - because it poses a major threat to its unity and entity of Israel. But, Israel neither wants Turkey to become too strong in Middle East, because that may also pose a threat in the future. We saw Turkish/Israel conflict in Mavi Marmara, much worse could happen.
> 
> Without reading Israeli thinktanks and newspapers on their stance towards Kurdish terrorists in Rojova, I'd say that for Israel it's perfect to form an autonomous Donkeystan, because more lands to split means harder for Mullah or other powers to controle Middle East. Furthermore, Donkeystan may even be a good ally for Israel in the near future. @500 can maybe confirm this?
> 
> For me, and for Turkey, we would even take a WWIII and not let PKK/PYD establish a Donkeystan in our borders. It's not about "Kurds", it's about our 45 year enemies (PKK) having their own state. We have nothing against Kurds, in fact we are supporting a much stronger Kurdish formation of Peshmerga, and we did that for a long time. And we love our Kurdish citizens inside Turkey that loves Turkey and hates PKK (which is roughly 50% I'd say).



*
I think Turkey is in a very dangerous situation as PKK terrorists are getting support from the US, EU and Russia simultaneously. Turkey must find a way to break out of this cycle. I hope after the referendum Turkey will be in a better position to deal with this menace.*



Tokhme khar said:


> Syria will be purged of takfiri's on hillbilly/ zionist payroll. Only a matter of time. Iraq is almost 95% cleansed already.
> 
> Slowly but surely Iran's ME game plan takes shape. Things have been set in motion.
> 
> Iran awaits the leaders call to destabilize saudi yahudia and bahrain next.


*
I'm sure israel will have Trump after Iran if this happens.*


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> Iran's interest is the zionist entity.


U can tell these fairy tales to ur grandma. In neartly 40 years of mullah rule Iran never sent a single soldier to fight Israel.

Here real agenda of Iran:






from 0:48


----------



## Tokhme khar

Don't you get nervous diarrhea 500. At least not yet. Iran might spare you, like it has 3 times in history so far.

All Iran asks is submission. Like a good jew under Iran's protection, you are used to this. Nothing new Iran asks.



500 said:


> U can tell these fairy tales to ur grandma. In neartly 40 years of mullah rule Iran never sent a single soldier to fight Israel.
> 
> Here real agenda of Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 0:48



In case you haven't noticed, Trump will surrender to us, just like oh-bummer before him. We have already beaten these hillbilly and all regional toadies in every theater. Trump will need some sort of divine intervention to face Iran.

Poor guys election has been predicated on the successive geopolitical U.S. defeats against Russia/ China/ Iran. Too late now to reverse anything, to be honest. He is not facing Iran alone........keep that in mind.The cunning Ayatollah's have managed to resurrect an ancient empire on the ashes of the disastrous U.S. interventionist rubble. 



T-Rex said:


> *I think Turkey is in a very dangerous situation as PKK terrorists are getting support from the US, EU and Russia simultaneously. Turkey must find a way to break out of this cycle. I hope after the referendum Turkey will be in a better position to deal with this menace.*
> 
> 
> *
> I'm sure israel will have Trump after Iran if this happens.*


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> Don't you get nervous diarrhea 500. At least not yet. Iran might spare you, like it has 3 times in history so far.
> 
> All Iran asks is submission. Like a good jew under Iran's protection, you are used to this. Nothing new Iran asks.
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, Trump will surrender to us, just like oh-bummer before him. We have already beaten these hillbilly and all regional toadies in every theater. Trump will need some sort of divine intervention to face Iran.
> 
> Poor guys election has been predicated on the successive geopolitical U.S. defeats against Russia/ China/ Iran. Too late now to reverse anything, to be honest. He is not facing Iran alone........keep that in mind.The cunning Ayatollah's have managed to resurrect an ancient empire on the ashes of the disastrous U.S. interventionist rubble.


You are so silly. USA is interested in Iran which has lots of ambitions but very weak economically. Thats exactly what's going on and thats why u wear Japanese flags.


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Selim, Iran is against kurdistan! I need say nothing more here. Iran's interest is the zionist entity.


Iran is a proud nation like Turkey, do to our past history and rule of the world. 
Both nations has different agendas. Therefore different goals as i just described in my earlier post. 

I don't know whether Iran wants a Donkeystan - but if they don't want it then they should clearly show it and assist Turkey in this. I think Iran is too silent about this matter.
Atleast we would have one common goal if Iran would also anihilate the PKK kurds of Syria.



T-Rex said:


> *I think Turkey is in a very dangerous situation as PKK terrorists are getting support from the US, EU and Russia simultaneously. Turkey must find a way to break out of this cycle. I hope after the referendum Turkey will be in a better position to deal with this menace.*



Yes, exactly. I don't know how afraid they are of Turkey's growing power but I'd say very much, so much that two eternal enemies (USA and Russia) are even colaborating against Turkey, trying fiercely and naively to create an autonomous nation of donkeys called biji Donkeystan serok apo. 

I don't know how Turkey will deal with this. But as any Turk I'm ready to support my nation against any threat - especially donkey threat in our borders.


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Selim, Iran is dismantling all these donkeystans left by the West. All of em. These donkeystans have the permission to sell their oil in dollars, and deposit the money in jew banks in the West. Then buy trillion dollar weapons from that money. Kurdistan will be the ultimate donkeystan. They will report directly to hell aviv and Washington. Just let Iran do it's job quietly........we're almost there.



I know the Rojova wet dream of Kurdish extremists have existed for many centuries, and these donkeys are living their happiest moments in the entire history for getting so close to be able to become a puppet of USA, Russia, EU, Israel and all other sirs that wants to own them.
If Turkey told these honorless filthy scums to colaborate, they would lick us fro. Head to toe and be very happy.

We Türks hate people without honor and dignity. We especially hate these donkeys because they have naively tried to destabilise the Turkish entity for many decades.

Though, I can't see how Iran is taking action against these scums? All i see Iran is doing is making heart and kidney transplant to the dying Assad of Syria alongside with Russia, all I see Mullah doing is killing and slaughtering and scaring the Sunni people of Syria in order to let their puppet Assad(Assholed) continue his dictatorship in Syria!?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Selim I said:


> I know the Rojova wet dream of Kurdish extremists have existed for many centuries, and these donkeys are living their happiest moments in the entire history for getting so close to be able to become a puppet of USA, Russia, EU, Israel and all other sirs that wants to own them.
> If Turkey told these honorless filthy scums to colaborate, they would lick us fro. Head to toe and be very happy.
> 
> We Türks hate people without honor and dignity. We especially hate these donkeys because they have naively tried to destabilise the Turkish entity for many decades.
> 
> Though, I can't see how Iran is taking action against these scums? All i see Iran is doing is making heart and kidney transplant to the dying Assad of Syria alongside with Russia, all I see Mullah doing is killing and slaughtering and scaring the Sunni people of Syria in order to let their puppet Assad(Assholed) continue his dictatorship in Syria!?



Turkey supports the YPG and PKK by giving USA an airbase on its soil to help the YPG, Erdogan = Kurd


----------



## Tokhme khar

Russia, Iran or China have no interest in destabilizing Turkey. However you know exactly who has an interest here.

For Putin, Xi and Khamenei, Turkey will be a key partner in the EEAU/ OBOR project, once again, you know exactly who is against this from happening.

A Kurdish donkeystan is perfect excuse for them to plant themselves in the middle (uninvited/ unwelcome as they already are in the region).

and for the record, Iran didn't invade Iraq or Libya or Syria or yemen or Afghanistan. All these wars started by you know who........



Selim I said:


> I know the Rojova wet dream of Kurdish extremists have existed for many centuries, and these donkeys are living their happiest moments in the entire history for getting so close to be able to become a puppet of USA, Russia, EU, Israel and all other sirs that wants to own them.
> If Turkey told these honorless filthy scums to colaborate, they would lick us fro. Head to toe and be very happy.
> 
> We Türks hate people without honor and dignity. We especially hate these donkeys because they have naively tried to destabilise the Turkish entity for many decades.
> 
> Though, I can't see how Iran is taking action against these scums? All i see Iran is doing is making heart and kidney transplant to the dying Assad of Syria alongside with Russia, all I see Mullah doing is killing and slaughtering and scaring the Sunni people of Syria in order to let their puppet Assad(Assholed) continue his dictatorship in Syria!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Russia, Iran or China have no interest in destabilizing Turkey. However you know exactly who has an interest here.
> 
> For Putin, Xi and Khamenei, Turkey will be a key partner in the EEAU/ OBOR project, once again, you know exactly who is against this from happening.
> 
> A Kurdish donkeystan is perfect excuse for them to plant themselves in the middle (uninvited/ unwelcome as they already are in the region).
> 
> and for the record, Iran didn't invade Iraq or Libya or Syria or yemen or Afghanistan. All these wars started by you know who........



Rather I prefer Turkey Iran Saudi Iraq Syria to become friends and work for the same goal. A stable middle east with strong economy. Make a union like EU and NATO as a means of defensive security against any intruders such that attacks from outside can be minimized. And make alot of joint military research, programs, technology, training. But this flow in middle east is against all of this.

I know saudi and iran would never colaborate, but this is my dream because we have much more in common than we have with Europe or Usa or Russia or China in the future. Because we are all neighbors and we all share the same religion and have similar culture food and music. We have similar view to life and hereafter.

Uknowwhatimsayingnigga

But I would prefer alliance with Russia, China and Iran any day than EU and USA. As you described. But what I mentioned up there would be best. And ofcourse Pakistan, Azerbaijan and other good countries could be included.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Selim I said:


> Rather I prefer Turkey Iran Saudi Iraq Syria to become friends and work for the same goal. A stable middle east with strong economy. Make a union like EU and NATO as a means of defensive security against any intruders such that attacks from outside can be minimized. And make alot of joint military research, programs, technology, training. But this flow in middle east is against all of this.
> 
> I know saudi and iran would never colaborate, but this is my dream because we have much more in common than we have with Europe or Usa or Russia or China in the future. Because we are all neighbors and we all share the same religion and have similar culture food and music. We have similar view to life and hereafter.
> 
> Uknowwhatimsayingnigga
> 
> But I would prefer alliance with Russia, China and Iran any day than EU and USA. As you described. But what I mentioned up there would be best. And ofcourse Pakistan, Azerbaijan and other good countries could be included.



You support that same donkeystan you're insulting in Iraq, Barzanistan. Therefor we have to support the YPG to counter your policy, but we don't even need to as global powers are already doing that from your own airbase.


----------



## Tokhme khar

mate, the U.S. has destabilized the entire ME. This was a calculated and deliberate act, mind you. After the feto coup, erdogan seemed to have gotten a reality check, but it looks like he's not made up his mind about which side to throw his lot with. It is my understanding that his failure to produce results in Syria and refusal to back off from opposing the U.S. sponsored new donkeystan might cost him his life this time around. Turkey will descend into civil war if erdogan is taken out. Also as the pace of OBOR and EEAU intensify, the pressure will grow on erdogan to pick sides. This is inevitable! You guys have some tough days ahead.



Selim I said:


> Rather I prefer Turkey Iran Saudi Iraq Syria to become friends and work for the same goal. A stable middle east with strong economy. Make a union like EU and NATO as a means of defensive security against any intruders such that attacks from outside can be minimized. And make alot of joint military research, programs, technology, training. But this flow in middle east is against all of this.
> 
> I know saudi and iran would never colaborate, but this is my dream because we have much more in common than we have with Europe or Usa or Russia or China in the future. Because we are all neighbors and we all share the same religion and have similar culture food and music. We have similar view to life and hereafter.
> 
> Uknowwhatimsayingnigga
> 
> But I would prefer alliance with Russia, China and Iran any day than EU and USA. As you described. But what I mentioned up there would be best. And ofcourse Pakistan, Azerbaijan and other good countries could be included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846237103293956096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> mate, the U.S. has destabilized the entire ME. This was a calculated and deliberate act, mind you. After the feto coup, erdogan seemed to have gotten a reality check, but it looks like he's not made up his mind about which side to throw his lot with. It is my understanding that his failure to produce results in Syria and refusal to back off from opposing the U.S. sponsored new donkeystan might cost him his life this time around. Turkey will descend into civil war if erdogan is taken out. Also as the pace of OBOR and EEAU intensify, the pressure will grow on erdogan to pick sides. This is inevitable! You guys have some tough days ahead.



Frankly, Turkey cut its chains from EU/USA (west) and that is very well demonstrated in Syria. And I think, against all countries the accomplishment Turkey has portrayed is a great success - especially if we look back and see what kind of pile of trash Turkey was before Erdogan. Now Turkey matters, and in fact, it matters a lot in Middle East. It matters so much that even Russia and USA are allying in certain areas to stop Turkey from further growth - as trying to create a Donkeystan (more than 600 km with Turkey I guess?). This will be a huge headache, not just for Turkey, but also for Iran, trust me.
Iran should grow up and look at Middle East as a whole, and help Turkey out with destroying these donkeys from Middle East. PKK is an organization that will be whores of anyone that supports it, let it be USA, Russia, Israel, Greece, EU, or whoever. We need to get rid of this virus in order to stabilize the region. Because no USA, no EU, no Russia is seeking a stable Middle East, and if we as countries in Middle East doesn't care about Middle East - then we are all doomed.
We can't just think short sighted, and support anything that comes from Russian agenda, or western agenda as Turkey or Iran, we have our own concerns in our borders and inside. We must learn to work, and stay side by side - also with Saudi Arabia. I know that's a no go for Iran, but it's a truth we must acknowledge.
Because as I said, not even Russia's interest is beneficial for Middle East.

About Erdogan, the guy gotten stronger after the coup. Fortunately the coup failed and he didn't get killed. Now, actually Turkey is prone to more growth, because before in time the the FETO generals and before that the kemalist generals were working together with PKK. Many F-16 bombardments were made on empty ground in Turkey and was portrayed as if it was hitting PKK. We had alot of internal issues. But now when you look at it, most FETO generals are gone, and PKK is almost wiped out from Turkey. For 45 years we couldn't wipe them out, but after dealing with our own corrupt generals for roughly 3 years PKK is weakened as never before inside Turkey. Now they mostly escaped to Rojova Syria.
My point is, acatually bright days is ahead of Turkey - except for the surprises that may come from Kemalists (24% of Turkey) and EU/US may cause more trouble. But besides that, people are very happy for Turkey's current situation (inside Turkey).

And thanks to our military capabilities, we are no easy target for any power in the world. And it is steadily growing, and growing quite scary compared to European and Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## YeBeWarned

what was he doing in Syria ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The Syrian Army, Tuchkov recalled, has an undisclosed number of T-90As, the first version of the tank which saw mass production. "Since 2014, the Syrian Army has lost only one T-90 to an American TOW missile." 

Just as significant, the observer suggested, was the fact that the loss occurred "not due to the tank's weakness, but due to poor crew training, and their failure to follow safety instructions." Specifically, the onboard Shtora-1 infrared ATGM jamming system was switched off at the time of the militants' attack; the tank's hatches were also open. Abandoned by the Syrian Army, the T-90A has since been captured and used by the militants.

The one lost tank excepted, Syrian T-90s have been successfully used by the Syrian Army's 4th Mechanized Division, usually on the front lines of the Army's key offensives, including the recent offensive to liberate Aleppo.

As for Russia and its T-90, it has a lower profile, a higher top speed, a longer operational range, and at 46.5 tons, weighs a full 16.5 tons less than the 63 ton US behemoth.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Starlord said:


> what was he doing in Syria ?


Pilgrimage...


----------



## Śakra

Starlord said:


> what was he doing in Syria ?



Fighting on behalf of Israel.


----------



## ultron

Msta-B at the 1:14 mark


----------



## ultron




----------



## Tokhme khar

Selim, if Gulen harami is still in Pennsylvania at his CIA ranch, this is a serious threat..........let's hope Turkish intelligence is on to this........something needs to be done. Iran/ Russia were the first to warn erdogan about this issue. Don't forget this. 



Selim I said:


> Frankly, Turkey cut its chains from EU/USA (west) and that is very well demonstrated in Syria. And I think, against all countries the accomplishment Turkey has portrayed is a great success - especially if we look back and see what kind of pile of trash Turkey was before Erdogan. Now Turkey matters, and in fact, it matters a lot in Middle East. It matters so much that even Russia and USA are allying in certain areas to stop Turkey from further growth - as trying to create a Donkeystan (more than 600 km with Turkey I guess?). This will be a huge headache, not just for Turkey, but also for Iran, trust me.
> Iran should grow up and look at Middle East as a whole, and help Turkey out with destroying these donkeys from Middle East. PKK is an organization that will be whores of anyone that supports it, let it be USA, Russia, Israel, Greece, EU, or whoever. We need to get rid of this virus in order to stabilize the region. Because no USA, no EU, no Russia is seeking a stable Middle East, and if we as countries in Middle East doesn't care about Middle East - then we are all doomed.
> We can't just think short sighted, and support anything that comes from Russian agenda, or western agenda as Turkey or Iran, we have our own concerns in our borders and inside. We must learn to work, and stay side by side - also with Saudi Arabia. I know that's a no go for Iran, but it's a truth we must acknowledge.
> Because as I said, not even Russia's interest is beneficial for Middle East.
> 
> About Erdogan, the guy gotten stronger after the coup. Fortunately the coup failed and he didn't get killed. Now, actually Turkey is prone to more growth, because before in time the the FETO generals and before that the kemalist generals were working together with PKK. Many F-16 bombardments were made on empty ground in Turkey and was portrayed as if it was hitting PKK. We had alot of internal issues. But now when you look at it, most FETO generals are gone, and PKK is almost wiped out from Turkey. For 45 years we couldn't wipe them out, but after dealing with our own corrupt generals for roughly 3 years PKK is weakened as never before inside Turkey. Now they mostly escaped to Rojova Syria.
> My point is, acatually bright days is ahead of Turkey - except for the surprises that may come from Kemalists (24% of Turkey) and EU/US may cause more trouble. But besides that, people are very happy for Turkey's current situation (inside Turkey).
> 
> And thanks to our military capabilities, we are no easy target for any power in the world. And it is steadily growing, and growing quite scary compared to European and Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## SubWater

Americans are increasing Their forces in North Syria rapidly and hopefully they cross the river as result ISIS call back all of their forces to Raqqa and Deirzorr.
Trump take his decision  let's see how his plan would end.


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> Selim, if Gulen harami is still in Pennsylvania at his CIA ranch, this is a serious threat..........let's hope Turkish intelligence is on to this........something needs to be done. Iran/ Russia were the first to warn erdogan about this issue. Don't forget this.



Yes indeed. And yes he is still in Pensylvenia, even though Turkey deliberately kindly asked both Obama and Trump administration to get him deported from US to Turkey, and provided all necessary information and documentation of Gulen activities are heavily involbed in criminality and terrorism and of course the coup d'tat July 15, 2016. 
But Gulen is a very close partner of CIA. This was officially stated in CIA's home page, under "allied organizations" you would see: Gülen Movement.

I don't think US will deport the guy anywhere soon or ever actually. He plays a vital role in US and zionist agenda. He's the perfect material they need to make Islam as Christianity today, as in keeping it home and private and just as cultural value. That's his key ideology. And of course that Christians and Jews will also enter paradise with Muslims because they dont need to say Muhammad ar Rasool Allah.

All this is very needed for western agenda.

In order for Turkey to get this scum, more countries must be involved and help Turkey and Islam world out. Iran, Saudi, and maybe Russia and China should assist Tutkey in this. Then we may have a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

janam, this does not worry Iran, because Iran's plan is the same as in Iraq and Lebanon! Let things settle on their own, then Iran makes a move. In the meanwhile Iran backs, arms, trains and initiates local on the ground proxies. Organizes leads and calculates. Iran defeated the U.S. in Iraq...............with all the challenges. It took time, but Iran won. 

Same here........only this time around, Iran has Russia/ China on it's side, and is far more confident. Rouhani is in Moscow discussing the end game (how not to embarrass Trump, if he behaves) Hillbilly and Zionists will be defeated! Only a matter of time now.



SubWater said:


> Americans are increasing Their forces in North Syria rapidly and hopefully they cross the river as result ISIS call back all of their forces to Raqqa and Deirzorr.
> Trump take his decision  let's see how his plan would end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Tokhme khar said:


> janam, this does not worry Iran, because Iran's plan is the same as in Iraq and Lebanon! Let things settle on their own, then Iran makes a move. In the meanwhile Iran backs, arms, trains and initiates local on the ground proxies. Organizes leads and calculates. Iran defeated the U.S. in Iraq...............with all the challenges. It took time, but Iran won.
> 
> Same here........only this time around, Iran has Russia/ China on it's side, and is far more confident. Rouhani is in Moscow discussing the end game (how not to embarrass Trump, if he behaves) Hillbilly and Zionists will be defeated! Only a matter of time now.


I don't trust Russians ,but I think until they stay on their words we should stay on it.(I'm sure they would betray us sooner or later we can not change their nature.)

I'm agree in some cases that entering American in long term is in our behalf. The wise Chinese man said thousand years ago 
«صدبار پیروزی با صد نبرد هنر نیست, مطیع و مقهور کردن ارتش دشمن بدون نبرد با آنها هنر اصلی است»
it seems that American are out of brains as usual specially when cross the river now they should create the border with thousands of troops while river was great border for them.
I really can say that I can't understand their strategy.(we just need to wait and see what would happen)


----------



## Tokhme khar

If bush and obama couldn't do shit, then this new idiot has no hope. He's fulla shit. In a way everyone is glad that he won. He's not interested in the ME, we can see this already. Makes life easier for the troika with his dumb asss incompetence.



SubWater said:


> I don't trust Russians ,but I think until they stay on their words we should stay on it.(I'm sure they would betray us sooner or later we can not change their nature.)
> 
> I'm agree in some cases that entering American in long term is in our behalf. The wise Chinese man said thousand years ago
> «صدبار پیروزی با صد نبرد هنر نیست, مطیع و مقهور کردن ارتش دشمن بدون نبرد با آنها هنر اصلی است»
> it seems that American are out of brains as usual specially when cross the river now they should create the border with thousands of troops while river was great border for them.
> I really can say that I can't understand their strategy.(we just need to wait and see what would happen)


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> If bush and obama couldn't do shit, then this new idiot has no hope. He's fulla shit. In a way everyone is glad that he won. He's not interested in the ME, we can see this already. Makes life easier for the troika with his dumb asss incompetence.


The biggest problem is the retarded US administration see's all solution in the donkeys. And now even Russia is working with US to create a Donkeystan. This is not in favor for our Turkish interests as these donkeys will be our biggest borders. As well as, it's not good for the entire region of Middle East. Only 9% are Kurdish in Syria, but look how much land mass they already gave them and they are steadily expanding it.





Can you believe that two greatest powers of the world even united against Turkish interest? How afraid are they of Turkey? Let me tell you, shitless.

I hope Turkish administration has a cunning plan to counter this inhumanity and terrorism that happens in Syria. I know Turkey alone can't play all cards, especially not now that all great powers of the world is involved in this conflict, and two strongest powers keeps side by side, training, arming and supporting donkeys till the end.

Soon US/Russia will make a joint strike with PKK/PYD in ar-Raqqah. LOL, as if ar-Raqqah ever was a Kurdish city. There are plenty of reports from UN and Amnesty that donkeys pillaged and destroyed many arab and Türkmen villages in Nothern Syria. And they settled new donkeys to grow their numbers.


----------



## Tokhme khar

I agree selim.......an azad kurdistan (if it becomes a reality) is a knife aimed at the neck of both Turkey and Iran. No doubt. However, I seriously doubt if Russia is on board with this fantasy........no way. SDF is being used by Putin to knock out ISIS. Putin's aim is the same as Iran's.........maintain the Syrian state, as it was. No Kurdistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selim I

Tokhme khar said:


> I agree selim.......an azad kurdistan (if it becomes a reality) is a knife aimed at the neck of both Turkey and Iran. No doubt. However, I seriously doubt if Russia is on board with this fantasy........no way. SDF is being used by Putin to knock out ISIS. Putin's aim is the same as Iran's.........maintain the Syrian state, as it was. No Kurdistan.


Man , who is ISIS. They are gone, they already lost the war. We don't need more superpowers to remove ISIS, lol. 

The plan is clear, Russia will also benefit from this Donkeystan. Because these donkeys obeys whoever supports them. As I said, if Turkey today gave them a candy, they'd lick us from head to toe, these are honorless filthy scums. You can't work together with them. 

And besides, as I explained many times. We can't just call everybody a terrorist in Syria. Mullah's game is dirty, and not beneficial. As I showed in my previous post, it's not right to give power to Assad after all this. Another solution should be worked on to be fair. Nobody besides Alawites and Shias which is 12% of Syria wants Assad. That's why this war has lasted so long - even though Assad got all the support he needed. 

We need to be fair.


----------



## Tokhme khar

If Assad goes, Iran's bridge to Hezb goes with it. This is a sensitive issue for Iran. Nothing to do with Turkey bro.

And the one's who replace Assad will sing the wahabbi-yahudia and hillbilly tune, because they are being financed by them. Also the Alevi and Shia's will be killed by these takfiri mercenaries. Iran did not start this mess in Syria! same as Iraq. Iran is only reacting. 



Selim I said:


> Man , who is ISIS. They are gone, they already lost the war. We don't need more superpowers to remove ISIS, lol.
> 
> The plan is clear, Russia will also benefit from this Donkeystan. Because these donkeys obeys whoever supports them. As I said, if Turkey today gave them a candy, they'd lick us from head to toe, these are honorless filthy scums. You can't work together with them.
> 
> And besides, as I explained many times. We can't just call everybody a terrorist in Syria. Mullah's game is dirty, and not beneficial. As I showed in my previous post, it's not right to give power to Assad after all this. Another solution should be worked on to be fair. Nobody besides Alawites and Shias which is 12% of Syria wants Assad. That's why this war has lasted so long - even though Assad got all the support he needed.
> 
> We need to be fair.


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> If Assad goes, Iran's bridge to Hezb goes with it. This is a sensitive issue for Iran. Nothing to do with Turkey bro.
> 
> And the one's who replace Assad will sing the wahabbi-yahudia and hillbilly tune. Iran did not start this mess in Syria!


Assad aka Iran arrested kids for grafity. Assad aka Iran started shooting protestors. Assad aka Iran started shelling neighborhoods with artillery, Assad aka Iran started massacring kids in their beds (Houla, Qubair, Bayda, Baniyas), Assad aka Iran started barrel bombing towns, Assad aka Iran started starving towns, Assad aka Iran started ethnic cleansing of millions, Assad aka Iran gassed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

500 said:


> Assad aka Iran arrested kids for grafity. Assad aka Iran started shooting protestors. Assad aka Iran started shelling neighborhoods with artillery, Assad aka Iran started massacring kids in their beds (Houla, Qubair, Bayda, Baniyas), Assad aka Iran started barrel bombing towns, Assad aka Iran started starving towns, Assad aka Iran started ethnic cleansing of millions, Assad aka Iran gassed..



I am 100% with you... ASSad is a cancer, same as Iran regime ( not iranians), same for any jihadist terro groups around the globe (AQ/Hezb/ISIS).

BUT

What you said right know is what Israeli army has done to Palestinians... and mostly those from GAZA...
Here some exemple: The boys on the beach... 2000 Death in last Gaza massacre 2 yearsago, and so on... ( Not even speaking about all the intifada's casualities and killing around throu all those years. ) Just a reminder.

Have Fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tokhme khar

Thanks for the JP and NYT narrative 500.......don't hold your breath though. Check out the Iranian forum.........Putin and Rouhani are deploying the big boy Tu-22M3's and Tu-160's now at Hamadan for a final clean up. 

You will lose again. 



500 said:


> Assad aka Iran arrested kids for grafity. Assad aka Iran started shooting protestors. Assad aka Iran started shelling neighborhoods with artillery, Assad aka Iran started massacring kids in their beds (Houla, Qubair, Bayda, Baniyas), Assad aka Iran started barrel bombing towns, Assad aka Iran started starving towns, Assad aka Iran started ethnic cleansing of millions, Assad aka Iran gassed..


----------



## 500

HannibalBarca said:


> I am 100% with you... ASSad is a cancer, same as Iran regime ( not iranians), same for any jihadist terro groups around the globe (AQ/Hezb/ISIS).
> 
> BUT
> 
> What you said right know is what Israeli army has done to Palestinians... and mostly those from GAZA...
> Here some exemple: The boys on the beach... 2000 Death in last Gaza massacre 2 yearsago, and so on... ( Not even speaking about all the intifada's casualities and killing around throu all those years. ) Just a reminder.
> 
> Have Fun


1) During 6 years of war in Syria were killed over 400 thousands people directly.
2) Nearly a million people were killed indirectly as result of humanitarian disaster caused by Assad army.
3) Were displaced 12 million people, hundreds of villages and towns destroyed and ethnically cleansed.

Nothing like that happened in 30 years of Intifada (which started in 1987).

1) Number of killed Palestinians in 30 years is about 10 thousands.
2) No any humanitarian disaster, on contrary life expectancy keeps growing.
3) Not a single village was destroyed or cleansed.



Tokhme khar said:


> Thanks for the JP and NYT narrative 500.......


These are facts.



> don't hold your breath though. Check out the Iranian forum.........Putin and Rouhani are deploying the big boy Tu-22M3's and Tu-160's now at Hamadan for a final clean up.
> 
> You will lose again.


Let me teach u a history lesson. In 1987 when it was clear that USSR is losing war in Afghanistan (although they controlled much more territory than Assad today), they started employing Tu-22 bombers, wiping out entire villages. And u know how it ended.


----------



## HannibalBarca

500 said:


> 1) During 6 years of war in Syria were killed over 400 thousands people directly.
> 2) Nearly a million people were killed indirectly as result of humanitarian disaster caused by Assad army.
> 3) Were displaced 12 million people, hundreds of villages and towns destroyed and ethnically cleansed.
> 
> Nothing like that happened in 30 years of Intifada (which started in 1987).
> 
> 1) Number of killed Palestinians in 30 years is about 10 thousands.
> 2) No any humanitarian disaster, on contrary life expectancy keeps growing.
> 3) Not a single village was destroyed or cleansed.



So Gaza is not an humanitarian disaster? few hours electricity per day? few hours running water? no suitable healthcare and so on thanks to Israeli blockade???

No village destroyed by Israel?? FOR F*CK sake how the f*ck you think you are giving "colons" houses ??? Nearest REMINENDER... what happen in south Israel few month back??? forgotten already??

The second intifada is alone nearly 10thousand casualities....
ADD few thousand for the first intifada and the 2K from Gaza op... with only 3 major conflict you get yourself nearly 15K... BTW this year 250+ palestinians death... yes just this year and 34 isralis...

In the ENd Israel is a colonial state who put Palestine unde rmilitary rule.. See it as you wish and if you think I'm wrong then Don't need to jump on your "Hero monologue " about other conflicts...

From a great man... Human can smell his own shit and won't bulge, but when it's not his own... well...


----------



## 500

HannibalBarca said:


> So Gaza is not an humanitarian disaster? few hours electricity per day? few hours running water? no suitable healthcare and so on thanks to Israeli blockade???


There is no any humanitarian disaster in Gaza. Blockade was about concrete and metal materials which could be used for rockets and tunnels.








> No village destroyed by Israel?? FOR F*CK sake how the f*ck you think you are giving "colons" houses ??? Nearest REMINENDER... what happen in south Israel few month back??? forgotten already??


Israeli settlements are built on empty lands.



> The second intifada is alone nearly 10thousand casualities....
> ADD few thousand for the first intifada and the 2K from Gaza op... with only 3 major conflict you get yourself nearly 15K... BTW this year 250+ palestinians death... yes just this year and 34 isralis...


Ur numbers are largely exaggerated. First Intifada - about 1.1 K Palestinians, Second - 3.3 K.


----------



## HannibalBarca

500 said:


> There is no any humanitarian disaster in Gaza. Blockade was about concrete and metal materials which could be used for rockets and tunnels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli settlements are built on empty lands.
> 
> 
> Ur numbers are largely exaggerated. First Intifada - about 1.1 K Palestinians, Second - 3.3 K.



Well even your Gov give 4 times that number you just gave .... keep it straight...

Anyway it's not like a I care if you admit that your Gov is doing wrong... Just gave you a reminder of your "good faith speech" that apply only to others.

Anyway Have fun Bye

Ps: admiting a wrongdoing will not make you a less of a man... but not doing so... will just label you as uneducated m*ron.  bye


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846828099840958464


----------



## Tokhme khar

Hey, Mr satanyahoo junior

Iran beat the U.S. in Iraq.
Iran beat you in Lebanon with Hezb. Lebanon is now under our control.
You are losing in Syria too. Soon it will be all over.
Same in Yemen, after 2 years of round the clock bombings, the Houthi's have beaten your sawdi toadies.

Iran has created an alternate reality. In case you haven't noticed. What scares you boys is not Iran's military power, but what's in this link below. There is no shortage of volunteers. The power comes from them:

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...gest-shia-muslim-arbaeen-gathering-in-history

22 million attend this event, dwarfing the 2 million who attend hajj in sawdi. You understand, you can't fight the Shia? You are nothing!



500 said:


> 1) During 6 years of war in Syria were killed over 400 thousands people directly.
> 2) Nearly a million people were killed indirectly as result of humanitarian disaster caused by Assad army.
> 3) Were displaced 12 million people, hundreds of villages and towns destroyed and ethnically cleansed.
> 
> Nothing like that happened in 30 years of Intifada (which started in 1987).
> 
> 1) Number of killed Palestinians in 30 years is about 10 thousands.
> 2) No any humanitarian disaster, on contrary life expectancy keeps growing.
> 3) Not a single village was destroyed or cleansed.
> 
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> 
> Let me teach u a history lesson. In 1987 when it was clear that USSR is losing war in Afghanistan (although they controlled much more territory than Assad today), they started employing Tu-22 bombers, wiping out entire villages. And u know how it ended.


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> Iran beat the U.S. in Iraq.


* For 8 years Iran was storming Basra. Lost half million people. Could not take one inch.
* US took Basra in one week with minimal loses.



> Iran beat you in Lebanon with Hezb. Lebanon is now under our control.


* Israel never was interested in Lebanon. Our aim was safe border and it was achieved after Hezbollah was beaten hard in 2006.
* Currently Iran spends billions on corrupted mafia state Lebanon while tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty.



> You are losing in Syria too. Soon it will be all over.


* For 6 years Iran is murdering Syrian Muslims and claims it fights Israel by murdering Muslims.
* Despite murdering 1 million people and displacing 12 millions it barely controls 1/3 of destroyed Syria.
* War in Syria costs billions to Iran while tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty.



> Same in Yemen, after 2 years of round the clock bombings, the Houthi's have beaten your sawdi toadies.


* Iranian led North Yemen invaded South Yemen. Thanks to Saudi intervention invasion failed.
* Now Iran spends billions on failed Houthi regime while tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

Thanks resident Israeli for such a detailed and supportive account of Palestine and of course for your service in the name of Zionism. 



King of Lions said:


> Iran is Shia and trying to IMPOSE SHIA MAJOOSI PERSIAN JIS ISLAM ON SUNNI MUSLIMS in the Lands of Syria, Iraq, YEMEN, Pakistan & Afghanistan also Turkey......................IRAN will be DEstroyed by SUNNIS with of course Wahaabis, Salafis, Taliban, Sufis etc...........SHIA are just NOT MUSLIMS.....ONLY Saudi Arabia allows them to go to MECCA as they like MONEY of SHIAs not interested in their FAITH till there will be Full WAR b/w Saudi Arabia and IRAN
> 
> *How many Palestinians have been killed since the formation of Israel in 1948?*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Allah (Lord of Worlds) Subhanoo Wat'ala have Mercy on their Souls......Ameen


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Soleimani selfie killed another mercenary thug:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

air strike on Zamalka east of Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/defense/938281

MOSCOW, March 29. /TASS/. The helicopter protection system Vitebsk will be upgraded by next year on the basis of its performance in Syria, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Wednesday.

"The Defense Ministry has made a decision to further upgrade the army aviation’s protection system Vitebsk. The counter-terrorist campaign in Syria has allowed for accumulating the necessary experience of using this onboard protection system in real action. A decision has been made in favor of a profound upgrade of the Vitebsk system to make it capable of protecting helicopters from any current or future anti-aircraft systems of foreign manufacture," the Defense Ministry said.

Research and development will be completed by 2018. The upgraded system will begin to be installed on army helicopters after government certification tests.

"The Vitebsk system has vast room for improvement. It will be upgraded, its range of frequencies expanded and range enhanced to guarantee better protection for all aircraft from guided missiles and shoulder-launched rockets," he said.

The digitalized individual protection system Vitebsk creates optical and radio-electronic jamming. Its first consignments were delivered in 2015.





A Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) fighter walks at the northern part of the Tabqa Dam on the Euphrates River. Thomson Reuters 
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-is...to-evacuate-syrian-dam-reuters-witness-2017-3

TABQA DAM, Syria (Reuters) - Islamic State shelled positions held by the U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) at the Tabqa Dam on the Euphrates River on Wednesday, forcing the evacuation of engineers who were on site to open spillways, a Reuters witness said.

Nobody was wounded by at least two explosions as Islamic State fired from the southern end of the dam, which it controls. The engineers are working to open the spillways to relieve the pressure of built-up water in the dam.

The SDF, an alliance of militias including the Kurdish YPG and Arab fighters, captured the northern part of the dam last week. 

(Reporting by Rodi Said; writing by Tom Perry; editing by Alison Williams)


----------



## 500

Rebel progress vs. ISIS in South East Syria:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

Excellent, in a few months almost all areas will be either captured by the SyAA and/ or vacated. Same for T-Rex's guest forces performing work for the SyAA. They will leave too.


----------



## ultron

Jobar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Su-34 cluster bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## ultron

500 said:


>



Iran is hardly a player.


----------



## Hindustani78

Patriot batteries in Kahramanmaras, Republic of Turkey Feb 23 2013










Turkish Military vehicles drives in the rebel held town of Al-Rai , as they are heading towards the northern Syrian town of Al Bab, Syria Jan 4 2017


----------



## Hindustani78

More than three-fifths of the territory of war-torn Syria is controlled by two terrorist organizations, according to an analysis of data by Anadolu Agency.

According to recent measurements of a map of Syria based on information from multiple sources on the ground, the PKK/PYD and Daesh terrorist groups control 61 percent of the land.

The PYD is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK terrorist organization, a group outlawed by Turkey, the EU, and the U.S.

Around 38,500 square kilometers (14,865 square miles) out of nearly 185,000 sq km (71,500 sq mi) of the country are currently under the control of the PYD terrorist organization, the analysis showed.

This adds up to 21 percent of the entire country and 65 percent of the land along the Turkish border.

It covers almost all areas of northern Syria along the Turkish border, including the northeast al-Hasakah province, Kobani in the northern part of Raqqah, Manbij on the western bank of the Euphrates, and the Afrin district of the northern Aleppo province.

Daesh terrorists hold 75,500 sq km (29,150 sq mi) of land, or some 41 percent of the country.

While the PKK/PYD controls most of the country’s well-populated areas, Daesh holds comparatively less-populated areas with energy resources and supply routes.

Turkish-backed Operation Euphrates Shield forces of the opposition Free Syrian Army (FSA) captured an area of 2,060 sq km between Manbij and Afrin in the northern part of Aleppo.

The PKK/PYD stepped up its activities in northern Syria following the uprising-turned-civil war in 2011. In July 2012, the group started gaining territories when Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad handed over the Amuda district of the Al-Hasakah province, the Afrin district of the Aleppo province, and Kobani (Ayn Al Arab) areas north of Raqqa to the terror group.

Since then, the regime and PKK/PYD seldom engaged in conflict, but have rather forged cooperation.

Al-Hasakah has ssen the strongest cooperation between Assad forces and PYD terrorists.

Both parties have been jointly providing security in the city, while the regime operates public institutions.

Moreover, the PKK/PYD operates the Rumeylan oil field in northeast al-Hasakah and shares a significant portion of the oil with the government.

The regime also supported the terror group establishing training centers in the Sheikh Maqsoud, Hellok, and Afrin regions of the northern province of Aleppo.

Relations between Damascus and the terror group have reached such a high level that regime aircraft carried scores of wounded terrorists from Kobani and Afrin to the Damascus Public Hospital.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S., and EU -- resumed its armed campaign in July 2015 and since has been responsible for the deaths of approximately 1,100 security personnel and civilians, including women and children.=

*Assad-Daesh cooperation*

Not only with the PKK/PYD, the Assad regime has also forged cooperation with Daesh terrorists in some parts of the country.

Muhammed Kasem Naser, a former public prosecutor from Palmyra, told Anadolu Agency last year that regime forces handed over the ancient city to Daesh under a mutual commitment.

After retaking the city with military assistance from Russia, the regime repeated the same scenario, handing over the city to Daesh again last December.

The latest Assad-Daesh cooperation was demonstrated during Operation Euphrates Shield in the al-Bab area as government forces stopped Turkish-backed forces from advancing toward Daesh-held areas south of the city.

When Turkish-backed FSA fighters continued advancing toward PKK/PYD-held Manbij and Daesh-held areas in the southern part of al-Bab, regime forces created a buffer zone in order to save the terrorists from Euphrates Shield forces.

The operation in northern Syria was lunched last August to sweep out the PYD and Daesh terrorists from the area and ended earlier this week following the capture of more than 2,000 square kilometers.

Syria has been locked in a devastating civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests – which erupted as part of the Arab Spring uprisings – with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people are believed to have been killed and millions more displaced by the conflict.

Reporting by Levent Tok and Selen Temizer; Writing by Sorwar Alam


----------



## 50cent

Operessed suunis of aleepo gone crazy celebrating Dictator takeover of akeppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1077956/middle-east

AMMAN: Jets believed to be Russian hit an outpost run by moderate Syrian fighters forces in northwestern Syria near a major border crossing with Turkey, killing at least one fighter and wounding several people, two Syrian fighters sources said on Sunday.

They said several raids overnight hit Babeska, a village in Idlib province that has become a haven for several moderate Free Syrian Army (FSA) groups, mainly Jaish al Islam, a major insurgent group that controls the last major Syrian fighters stronghold on the doorstep of the Syrian capital.

Jaish al Islam is a signatory to a fragile cease-fire brokered by Russia and Turkey at the end of last year. Syrian fighters say Russia has failed to put pressure on the Syrian government to ensure the cease-fire holds.

The Syrian government considers Jaish al Islam a terrorist group and blames it alongside other insurgents for waging recent attacks on the government-held areas in the capital.

The village also houses hundreds of families and fighters from the Damascus suburb of Daraya which was evacuated by Syrian fighters and surrendered to government control last year.

War jets also believed to be Russian also struck Urum al Kubra town in fighters-held western Aleppo countryside where five civilians were killed, in an area that witnessed fighting between Syrian fighters and the Syrian army, Syrian fighters said.


----------



## 500

Yesterday Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai terrorirsts destroyed hospital in Maarat an Numan,






today they gassed kids in Khan Sheikhoun.






I don't post pics of dead kids. All far from frontlines. So thats Putin aka Khamenai plan: first displace people to Idlib, they slaughter them there from the air. I was wrong when I said that Assadist and ISIS are same shit. They are far worse scum.

P.S. Now Assad trolls will say that rebels again gassed own kids to blame Assad.


----------



## Dino

Today's chemical massacre in idlib only confirmed a few things.

Arab leaders are the most cowardly leaders on earth
Muslims burned embassies over a cartoon but watch children get murdered and do nothing. They are nothing but hypocrites.
You can murder a muslim child if you wear a suit
There is no such as thing as the civilised west.
Alawites have surpassed mongols in depravity and brutality over their reign in syria


----------



## RoadRunner401

I see ISIS official spokesperson @500 is desperately busy on this Topic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Assad degenerate propagandists claim that Su-22 cant do chemical attack.







Although Su-22 were intensively used by Saddam for chemical attacks during Iran Iraq war.

Iraqi Su-22 FITTERs and MiG-23 FLOGGERs conducted 
most air-launched chemical attacks during the Iran-Iraq War.

http://www.gulflink.osd.mil/tallil/tallil_refs/n11en004/iraqiaf.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

RoadRunner401 said:


> I see ISIS official spokesperson @500 is desperately busy on this Topic



ISIS is khawarji... and I out Prophet Pbuh may have said... "You will see them as being more muslim than you are, and yet their tongue is pure evil/arrogance" Therefore Destroy them till your last breath, they are the DOgs of Hell and the corrupt among us.

Khawarji are not your friends neither your allies, bc the moment you disobey or seen less "muslim" than they are, they will give you the Kuffar cards and therefore you blood is Halal...

And that's what make them Evil and corrupted... Why? simple... In what right do they have to throw out your forgiveness when ALLAH himself will give you every forgiveness you will ask, and whatever sins you may have done, He is the most mercifull...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

RoadRunner401 said:


> I see ISIS official spokesperson @500 is desperately busy on this Topic


I never supported ISIS. You support Assad which is far bigger scum than ISIS.

Beside chemical massacre in Khan Sheikhun, non stop terror goes on. Douma:


----------



## T-72M1

it's obviously the saudi supported so called rebels who did the chemical attack, all to try and gain some international sympathy.

big test for Trump, I think he's too smart to fall for this sallafist false flag taqiya garbage to try and bury the jihadi suicide bombing in St. Petersburg.

loser scumbag wahabis gassing themselves, SAD !


----------



## Hindustani78

Security forces have detained 18 people attempting to illegally cross to Turkey from its Syrian border, including a Chechen man suspected of planning an attack, the military said on on April 4.

Security forces found 1.5 kg (3.3 pounds) of explosives and two grenades in the Chechen man's bag, a military statement said. 

The group was made up of nine other men, four women and four children.

Russia has been on alert against Russian-speaking rebels returning from Syria, where they have fought alongside Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), and is wary of any attempts to resume attacks that dogged the country several years ago.

On April 4, a blast in a St. Petersburg train carriage killed 11 people and wounded 45. It was carried out by a suspected suicide bomber with ties to radical Islamists, Russia's Interfax news agency said.

Kyrgyzstan's security service said on April 4 the likely suspect in the blast was a Kyrgyz-born Russian citizen. 

Kyrgyzstan, a predominantly Muslim Central Asian nation, is Russia's close political ally and hosts a Russian military airbase.c


----------



## Fondeh_Ocheche

I posted this in another section... just thought it would be relevant to leave it here as well...

being a victim of divide and conquer imperialist strategies.... I cant help but see the exact same thing playing out here..

divide and conquer...

the age old imperialist tactic of dividing local people against each other.... picking and supporting a (winning) side. and having that faction be reliant on you for their power, survival and status...

the white man successfully used this tactic to easily enslave both Africa and india for centuries....

now we are seeing that same playbook in the middleeast today against the muslims...

this really heated up around 2005-2006 if you remember.. at that time the US was in serious trouble in Iraq.. the entire islamist (especially sunni jihadis) cause was fighting an insurgency against American occupiers... 

the US was taking heavy casualties daily, the public were really fed up, Bush was tanking, and their military was getting demoralised.. the US was in serious trouble at that junction... Enter a new band of Al Qaeda leaders, whos entire new goal became an all out war against shias...

overnight the war went from Islamism vs the americans, to shia's vs. sunnis.. with murican strategically picking sides... easing pressure on them, and giving them a face saving way out....

Now that same playbook is being used in the region....


Biggest winner in this is going to be Zionist Israel... an artificial state where some polish dude with a grandmother who may or may not have been a jew on paper.. Has the "right of return" to come to lands inhabited for centuries by muslim arabs.. take them over forcibly, kick that arab out.. and kill and slaughter his family and call them terrorists if they resist... 

the artificial imperialist project state would fail if muslims united against her.... muslims are over 1.2b~ people and hold a huge chunk of the worlds crucial energy supplies, and completely surround Israel... Strategically, Israel is hopeless long term...

UNLESS, she can pit the muslims against each other, ANd try to portray islam as a violent/barbaric religion in the west to get their support. (help out your fellow civilized jews against these barbaric muslims!!!!!)

a dual strategy that's working wonders today..

is it any coincidence that Israel decided to make peace with Egypt immidiatly after irans revolution where a game changing geopolitical event had taken place. where a strong US puppet suddenly turned into an anti-US/anti-Israel state...

instead of muslims (arabs) seizing that opportunity... some made peace with Israel, some joined together to attack iran.... while Israel wished both sides "good luck" and the west just laughed......

Muslims need to smarten up if they want to stop being slaves of the white man...


----------



## 50cent

As usual always liitle children becomes of victim while jihadis gangsters women man elderly people all escapes unharmed ...all grown up people escapes. Unharmex . stupid terrorist needs proper script director. Stunt director because next time they won't be able to grab best acting award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vizier

In some news channels the info is that the target was an ammunitions depot used by nusra-fsa groups.

Two scenarios are very possible. Either the destroyed ammo depot stored chlorine that was used many times before by nusra and fsa. Or similar stunt is made by fsa as in 2013 by poisoning hostages and bringing them to scene. Another possibility is Syrian govt after winning against isis in east and repulsing fsa attack in hama went crazy and started dropping chlorine which they were accused previously by usa without proof.Take your pick.


Think about this way. Before jumping into quick conclusion that Syrian planes did it as many were thinking in 2013 what would those terrorists which are now capable of procuring producing and using chems would do when they return back to their home countries. There is this security risk and every sane person needs to think about it before listening to mainstream media or dancing politicians. Yes this move would pressure Syria to scumb down for another desperate ceasefire but the danger is there and growing fully chem armed nusra and fsa and using them wherever and whenever required by their controllers.


----------



## Falcon29

Dino said:


> Today's chemical massacre in idlib only confirmed a few things.
> 
> Arab leaders are the most cowardly leaders on earth
> Muslims burned embassies over a cartoon but watch children get murdered and do nothing. They are nothing but hypocrites.
> You can murder a muslim child if you wear a suit
> There is no such as thing as the civilised west.
> Alawites have surpassed mongols in depravity and brutality over their reign in syria



They are not anymore cowardly than those around them and in the world. They do not have power of certain Western or Eastern states, that can deploy offensive fire power + defensive deterrent measures. Arab states can't compete with Russia or US in Syria. Turkey can on very limited scale and done in cooperation with the US. Otherwise they wouldn't be able to. Of course that is hypothetically assuming Arab states are interested in intervening. 

They, however, are not. No armed revolution has succeeded in the Arab world. In Libya, Arab states did not support the government formed shortly after Gaddafi's death and government collapse. They are not going to support the Syrian one which they see as more Islamist. They won't let armed militias run a country. The Arab populace know that, but are afraid to come out in protest. Not just for repercussions, but what can evolve out of internal instability. 

Muslim life isn't cheap, depending where you go it varies. Middle Eastern/African life appears to be cheap. Some of whom happen to be Muslim. Humans are to blame for that dehumanization. Many factors play a role, besides the obvious politics and ideologies, so does Capitalism. Pro-Syrian government lives are also cheap, they are dying as well but no one cares. 

I don't think Assad committed this, it may have been a depot of some sort. Who knows. If his army did, it just highlights the desperation by everyone involved in the conflict. It's a stressful situation when your country is destroyed, you can't provide services to people or barely provide security. People are anxious. It's easy for those living in the West to go on about 'coward this that', but let an Westerner step foot in a war zone or war torn city, they will have panic attacks/major nausea and think they are dying. Let alone be able to 'toughen up and fight'. 

The opposition was abandoned by its sponsors who in the beginning had a different gameplay which went somewhat wrong. Their sponsors are careless to the lives of the people. So are some sponsors of the other side, conscripting certain men to fight on front lines. That is human nature when you are weak. I feel for all people involved and there needs to be a solution. But, the sponsors don't want that and are happy to continue playing their cards, each holding a chunk/third of Syria.


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> As usual always liitle children becomes of victim while jihadis gangsters women man elderly people all escapes unharmed ...all grown up people escapes. Unharmex . stupid terrorist needs proper script director. Stunt director because next time they won't be able to grab best acting award


Because your Assad scum bombed town which is far from frontlines.

He cant drop chemicals on frontline since khamenai thugs will be harmed too.

The blood of these kids is on your hands. Thanks to your support and justification assad can continue the slaughter. And thats only the beginning. Cant you just keep quiet?



Falcon29 said:


> I don't think Assad committed this


Yeah yeah as usual rebels stope Su-22 and bombed themselves. Every day they steal aicraft and drop barrel bombs on their towns to blame Assad. Yick 

Only thing more low than Assad are those who justify him.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> today they gassed kids in Khan Sheikhoun.


Assad gains absolutely nothing by gassing some random children, rebels or terrorists on the other hand, stand to gain everything. Even the most stupid person in the world would know that killing a few children with gas bombs hurts Assad while it helps the terrorists' cause. When rebels launched a huuuuge attack on Damascus a few weeks ago, he didn't gas them, when they launched huge Hama battle, he didn't gas them, then suddenly he decides to randomly gas a city far from front lines? Only a fool believes that. The very fact that a large number of pics from children corpses came out shows that rebels are begging for world's sympathy even if they have to kill a few civilians in their own cities.

The amount of coverage by western media also confirms who is actually behind this attack like previous one: Terrorists and their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Assad gains absolutely nothing by gassing some random children,


What are u talking about??? *Assad is randomly killing children EVERY DAY in past 6 years.* Why he is doing it if he does not benefit? Or you will claim that daily barrel bombs including todays in Douma are made by rebels???






Assad policy is simple: *obey Assad or die*. And its effective. He stays in power. Well Syria is destroyed but he is still on throne.



> rebels or terrorists on the other hand, stand to gain everything.


Wanna bet that nothing will happen? You know it and Assad knows it.

Barrel bombs became a routine, no one reacts on it. Chlorine attacks became a routine too. Sarin not routine yet, but who knows.



500 said:


> Assad degenerate propagandists claim that Su-22 cant do chemical attack.
> 
> View attachment 388682
> 
> 
> 
> Although Su-22 were intensively used by Saddam for chemical attacks during Iran Iraq war.
> 
> Iraqi Su-22 FITTERs and MiG-23 FLOGGERs conducted
> most air-launched chemical attacks during the Iran-Iraq War.
> 
> http://www.gulflink.osd.mil/tallil/tallil_refs/n11en004/iraqiaf.htm


Su-22 cant carry chemical attack. And here another story by degenerate propagandists:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

الى رحمة الله.
It's obvious who is doing these crimes to undermine the talks to keep the war Syria.


----------



## 500

Rebels stole Su-24 and bomb Douma to blame Assad.






We all know that Assad does not benefit from random murder so it must be rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Yeah yeah as usual rebels stope Su-22 and bombed themselves. Every day they steal aicraft and drop barrel bombs on their towns to blame Assad. Yick
> 
> Only thing more low than Assad are those who justify him.



I don't think Assad committed this, it may have been a depot of some sort. Who knows. *If his army did, it just highlights the desperation by everyone involved in the conflict.*
*
........
*
If you are trying to establish some form of morality, than don't be an hypocrite about it. Israel also killed way more than 58 in Gaza in a single few hrs of bombing in Rafah or Shujiyeah. US airstrikes and Saudi airstrikes also kill many, but go unnoticed by the justice warrior people. I don't have attachment with any government in world. And here on PDF we are politically mature and know that yelling/condemning doesn't change the world at all and is pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Syrian Army advancing on all fronts, Americans started saying we are not looking at Regime change, Europeans started saying that get this conflict resolved etc etc etc and then all of a sudden we get this Chemical attack thing and without investigation fingers start to be pointed at Syrian Regime. I wonder why do a single chemical attack when they can do it in dozens or hundreds & especially when they are advancing on all the fronts. And what will an investigation do, the same investigation which we saw at time for Hariri assassination, or the WMDs in Iraq & Libya & so many other times.

And what about the hundreds killed just recently by US airstrikes in Mosul & Syria ? No outcry on that. 

Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gothic

EX-MILITARY INTEL CHIEF: ISRAEL SHOULD DESTROY PLANES THAT DROPPED CHEMICAL BOMBS


http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Po...yria-of-WMDs-after-apparent-gas-attack-486075


mid the voices in Israel’s political establishment on Tuesday roundly condemning the Syrian chemical attack and calling on the world to actively intervene, some called for Israel to rethink its own policy toward Syria and suggested taking limited military action.

“Israel strongly condemns the use of chemical weapons in any situation, especially against innocent civilians,” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said. “Israel calls on the international community to fulfill promises made in 2013, and to remove chemical weapons from Syria.”


----------



## 500

Assad murdered civilians every single day in past 6 years+

Assad indiscriminately murdered civilians when he was retreating.
Assad indiscriminately murdered civilians when he was advancing.
Assad indiscriminately murdered civilians when there was stalemate.

Every single day he murdered civilians with no exception. And now his propagandists have a nerve to claim that its not in his interest to murder civilians. Then why he is murdering them every single day???

What Assad is going to lose as result of his chemical attack? - Absolutely nothing.
What is the chance that someone will act as result of Assad murder? - Zero.

Assad already gassed 1400 people to death and only benefited from this.
Then he repeatedly gassed people with chlorine, and again zero reaction.
Even when UN commission found Assad guilty of using chemical weapons it still caused zero reaction.

So what stops Assad from gassing people? - Nothing at all. Sooner or later he will repeat chemical attack and same sick propagandists will claim that its not Assad interest, that Su-22 cant drop chemical bombs (tell that to thousands of Iranians and Kurds who were killed by chemical bombs dropped from Su-22), that rebels kidnapped kids from other town and gassed them and other crap storoes.



Falcon29 said:


> I don't think Assad committed this, it may have been a depot of some sort. Who knows. *If his army did, it just highlights the desperation by everyone involved in the conflict.
> 
> ........*


Assad already gassed 1400 people to death and u know it
Assad repeatedly gassed people with chlorine.
Assad barrel bombs civilians every single day.

So why exactly u chose to accept the moronic Assad version and not the obvious.



> If you are trying to establish some form of morality, than don't be an hypocrite about it. Israel also killed way more than 58 in Gaza in a single few hrs of bombing in Rafah or Shujiyeah.


In 30 years of Intifada were killed some 10 K Palestinians. No refugees. Life expectancy increased, mortality levels dropped.

In 6 years of Syrian revolt over 400 K were killed directly another 1 million were killed indirectly as result of Assad scorched earth policies. Another 12 millions ethnically cleansed. Life expectancy dropped by 20 years (thats overall Syria, in rebel areas would be much more).



> US airstrikes and Saudi airstrikes also kill many, but go unnoticed by the justice warrior people.


Total number of killed in Yemen is about 10 K. Nothing close to slaughter in Syria. No millions of refugees nothiing.



> I don't have attachment with any government in world. And here on PDF we are politically mature and know that yelling/condemning doesn't change the world at all and is pointless.


You have attachment to Hamas. When Hamas supported rebels u supported rebels. When Hamas was bribed by Iran u suddenly changed sides in same moment.


P.S. Thats not true that Syrian army "is advancing on all fronts". In south Idlib/N. Hama they lost areas.

I am not talking that so called "Syrian army" does not even exist. Thats bunch of mercenaries and foreign sectarian gangs. Overall Assad progress despite the huge combined effort of Russia and Iran is pathetic to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Because your Assad scum bombed town which is far from frontlines.
> 
> He cant drop chemicals on frontline since khamenai thugs will be harmed too.


Well in 2006 IDF Scums bombed many town which were far from war .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Well in 2006 IDF Scums bombed many town which were far from war .


In such cases IDF attacked only specific buildings only with guided munitions and only after prior warning.






Assad indiscriminately bombs towns far from the frontline on daily basis. Just to terrorize, murder and displace everyone who does not bow to him.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> You have attachment to Hamas. When Hamas supported rebels u supported rebels. When Hamas was bribed by Iran u suddenly changed sides in same moment.



Quit fooling around, Iran and Hamas ties have not changed since 2012. I neither support rebels nor the regime. 'Support' is a strong word. It has to mean that I've analyzed such an entity's agenda, policy, what they stand for and if I identify with it. Over the years I realized I really don't 'support' either side. When I did support 'rebels', it had nothing to do with Hamas and was me being a young hot head that preferred certain few hardline Islamists.

Also stop pretending like you care, or the international community care. No policies are adopted out of humanitarian concerns. They will not do anything for the Syrians supporting the opposition. They will try enabling a different gov't in the pro-regime side. Once they succeed with that, they will leave Syria as it is now. And keep the pro-opposition folk in the same situation they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dino

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think Assad committed this, it may have been a depot of some sort. Who knows. *If his army did, it just highlights the desperation by everyone involved in the conflict.
> 
> ........
> *
> If you are trying to establish some form of morality, than don't be an hypocrite about it. Israel also killed way more than 58 in Gaza in a single few hrs of bombing in Rafah or Shujiyeah. US airstrikes and Saudi airstrikes also kill many, but go unnoticed by the justice warrior people. I don't have attachment with any government in world. And here on PDF we are politically mature and know that yelling/condemning doesn't change the world at all and is pointless.




And people wonder why i don't give a shit about palestinians. Just look at this brain dead idiot

Assad has killed more arabs in 3 years than the entire arab israeli wars. Assad has tortured your own palestinian brothers and sisters in his dungeons and beseiges them in yarmouk. Assad has caused such destruction and pain, not even the worst of the worst zionist has ever contemplated in their lives.

All assad murder is DELIBRATE. Go find a dictionary and know what that means. Delibrate. You would think palestinians would be the first people to sympathise with syrians dying under assad for the last 7 years. But these ibn al kharrah blinded by their hate for israel so much, that they are willing to give benefit of the doubt to anyone who says labayk ya falestine or muqawama bullshit. Not the first time. Just ask the kuwaitis who were invaded by saddam and after saddam launched a few scuds was hailed by palestinians as the next salahuddin.

have some shame man. Have some dignity. You don't have to like israel. But stop kissing bashar *** ya khabeeth. ANd that goes to every arab assad supporting kharrah on here too.


----------



## Falcon29

Dino said:


> And people wonder why i don't give a shit about palestinians. Just look at this brain dead idiot
> 
> Assad has killed more arabs in 3 years than the entire arab israeli wars. Assad has tortured your own palestinian brothers and sisters in his dungeons and beseiges them in yarmouk. Assad has caused such destruction and pain, not even the worst of the worst zionist has ever contemplated in their lives.
> 
> All assad murder is DELIBRATE. Go find a dictionary and know what that means. Delibrate. You would think palestinians would be the first people to sympathise with syrians dying under assad for the last 7 years. But these ibn al kharrah blinded by their hate for israel so much, that they are willing to give benefit of the doubt to anyone who says labayk ya falestine or muqawama bullshit. Not the first time. Just ask the kuwaitis who were invaded by saddam and after saddam launched a few scuds was hailed by palestinians as the next salahuddin.
> 
> have some shame man. Have some dignity. You don't have to like israel. But stop kissing bashar *** ya khabeeth. ANd that goes to every arab assad supporting kharrah on here too.



Are you Arab? Stop being emotional, and learn how to read. I don't support nobody in Syria, and my response to 500 is addressing his hypocrisy. Now if you want to talk about who is responsible here, it's not an occupied peoples. It's the Arab general populace which doesn't care for Syrians. If you guys cared about them you would be protesting in your capitals demanding your governments to take action, as only they are able. Or you would provide sufficient military support for them. Your governments are doing neither. And you are guilty by association. All you have to do is protest, none of you are doing that. So your venting at the wrong direction. You need to look within. No one among Arab masses cares enough to take the next step.

I will take serious their concern once they(the able, not poor Arabs or other war-ridden Arabs) are in their streets demanding intervention.

I'm an Arab like you, Sunni like you too, and I know you don't mean what you said. But, I need explanation from us Arabs as to why we are never raising concern over our affected peoples. I don't understand anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Quit fooling around, Iran and Hamas ties have not changed since 2012.


Hamas was supporting rebels in 2012-2013










But then they started meeting with Iranians again, they bribed them:
http://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/.premium-1.592581

And voila both Hamas and Hazy changed their minds.



> Also stop pretending like you care, or the international community care. No policies are adopted out of humanitarian concerns. They will not do anything for the Syrians supporting the opposition. They will try enabling a different gov't in the pro-regime side. Once they succeed with that, they will leave Syria as it is now. And keep the pro-opposition folk in the same situation they are.


I do care. And by the way I dont have any double standards here. I support Palestinian state in 1967 borders with minor border corrections. I would also support an autonomy or independence for Israeli Arabs if they wished it. But they prefer to stay in Israel for some reason


----------



## Gothic

ISRAEL NOT CONSIDERING ANY MILITARY ACTION IN SYRIA

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Po...nsidering-any-military-action-in-Syria-486225



Former Military Intelligence head Maj.-Gen. (res.) Amos Yadlin said on Tuesday that Israel should destroy the Syrian planes that dropped the chemical bombs in Idlib.








A man sits on an old tank as he watches fighting taking place in Syria from the Israeli side of the border fence. (photo credit:REUTERS)

Tuesday’s chemical attack in Syria increased demands in Israel to extend more humanitarian aid to those suffering in that conflict, but has not led to more calls among policy-makers for Israel to take any military action.

Former Military Intelligence head Maj.-Gen. (res.) Amos Yadlin said on Tuesday that Israel should destroy the Syrian planes that dropped the chemical bombs in Idlib, but Intelligence Minister Israel Katz said on Wednesday that Yadlin would not have been so quick to make that suggestion had he still been in his IDF role.



Be the first to know - Join our Facebook page.



‘ISIS killed my brothers, I buried them in the yard’


Katz is one of the 10 members of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s security cabinet. Despite a call from Education Minister Naftali Bennett on Tuesday for Netanyahu to convene a special session of the body to rethink Israel’s Syria policies, no such meeting was held.

“Israel is weighing very carefully all the action it has to take in Syria today,” Katz said. Referring to reports that Israel has acted militarily over the last couple of years inside Syria, Katz said that this has been done strictly within the framework of defending Jerusalem’s designated redlines: preventing the transfer of advanced weaponry from Iran to Hezbollah in Lebanon, and keeping Iran and Hezbollah from creating an additional front against Israel on the Golan Heights.


----------



## Dino

i wish everyone here spoke arabic so they can witness how musa al omar basically humiliates arabs and the so called islamic coalition mumbo jumbo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849742257767030786


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I do care. And by the way I dont have any double standards here. I support Palestinian state in 1967 borders with minor border corrections. I would also support an autonomy or independence for Israeli Arabs if they wished it. But they prefer to stay in Israel for some reason



Words are cheap, policy and popular opinion give us the reality. The reality is the Israeli gov't nor the majority of the Jewish Israeli population want Palestinian independence. They want annexation of the West Bank. 

Israeli 'Arabs' are no more than Palestinians born in historical Palestine, that weren't uprooted or displaced during the wars. So nobody here understands what you mean by 'prefer' 'Israel'. There is no alternative to their homelands, where they born, and their families lived all their lives. So you can't 'prefer' anything in that case.



Dino said:


> i wish everyone here spoke arabic so they can witness how musa al omar basically humiliates arabs and the so called islamic coalition mumbo jumbo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849742257767030786



It's a lot more than 'extremist Sunni's', more importantly the #1 target is ordinary populace which seeks to demonstrate against policies of gov't's. They will be apprehended and detained. It is intended to instill fear in the people. After the ordinary people, it is MB activists. Extremist Sunni's are last on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA kill IS north of Palmyra






Syrian marines






SAA kill rebels






Grank Il-20M recon plane flying over Idlib province






SAA kill rebels in northern Hama province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

SAA shot SS-21 Tochka U at Daraa today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

*If US strikes Syria's Bashar al-Assad, Tomahawk missiles are the most likely option | Australian news*


http://www.smh.com.au/world/if-us-s...e-the-most-likely-option-20170407-gvfp63.html



The Trump administration is weighing strikes against the Syria government in response to a chemical-weapons attack on civilians on Tuesday.

One of the most likely options to do so is a mainstay when the Pentagon wants to attack from a safe distance: The Tomahawk cruise missile.


----------



## ultron

SAA Kornet blasts a Qaeda armored suicide bomb truck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

you might aswell think australia is advising them but it's israel ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> *Trump launches military strike against Syria
> 
> (CNN) *The United States launched a military strike on Syrian government targets in retaliation for their chemical weapon attack on civilians earlier in the week, CNN is told.
> 
> On President Donald Trump's orders, US warships launched 50 Tomahawk cruise missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The useless "Muslim" coward leaders should follow suit and carpet bomb the bastard and his murderous regime but of course they won't despite immense pressure from their own populations.


They should but you should know that such actions by muslim governments would invite violence into their own countries. And mostly by the people of their own country.

Lets take Pakistan for instance, what would happen if Pakistan decided to bomb Assad today? Next week there will be bomb blasts all over Pakistan because a sizeable population believes Assad is being framed by the West. Just look around here and see how many muslim members here believe that Assad is innocent. Its crazy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850362569357500419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850389109742948352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/world/russ...-air-defences-to-be-strengthened-1993921.html

Moscow: Russia's military on Friday said a US strike on a regime air base in Syria was ineffective but announced Syrian air defences would be strengthened to shield the country`s key infrastructure.

"To protect Syria`s most sensitive infrastructure, a complex of measures will be implemented in the near future to strengthen and improve the effectiveness of the Syrian armed forces` air defence system," defence ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said in a statement.

He added the strike had had an "extremely low" military impact, and fewer than half of the 59 reported US missiles had actually found their target.

"Only 23 missiles reached the Syrian airbase," he said.

The strike on the Shayrat airbase, ordered by US President Donald Trump, destroyed six planes under repair and several buildings, including a storage depot and radio station, he said.

"The runway, taxi ways and Syrian airforce planes at parking spaces are not damaged," he said. 

"The military effectiveness of the massive US missile strike on the Syrian airbase is therefore extremely low."

Separately, the Russian state channel Rossiya24, in a report from the base, said nine planes, as well as munition and fuel depots, had been destroyed but the facility`s runway was intact.

Konashenkov`s statement said the attack was a "gross violation" of a US-Russian memorandum aimed at avoiding clashes over Syria.

Moscow announced earlier it was halting the deal reached in 2015 in response to the strike, despite Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov confirming the US side had warned Russia of the impending attack through the channels it had established. 

Trump ordered the strike -- Washington`s first direct military action against President Bashar Assad`s government -- in response to what he called a "barbaric" chemical attack this week that he blamed on Damascus. 

Moscow has been flying a bombing campaign in support of Syrian forces since September 2015 and has sought to deflect blame from its ally over the alleged chemical attack. 


First Published: Friday, April 7, 2017 - 17:20 







http://zeenews.india.com/world/syri...trike-threat-say-military-source-1994021.html

Damascus: Syria's armed forces were warned about the threat of American military action hours before the US strike on the Shayrat airbase on Friday, a military source said.

"We learned of the American threat and the expected military bombardment on Syrian territory," the source told AFP.

"We took precautions in more than one military point, including in the Shayrat airbase. We moved a number of airplanes towards other areas," the official said, adding they were forewarned "hours" before the strike.

He did not specify where the planes had been moved to or who had warned the Syrian government.

American forces fired a barrage of 59 cruise missiles at Shayrat airbase in central Syria overnight -- the first time the US has carried out direct military action against President Bashar al-Assad`s troops.

US officials said Russia`s military in Syria had been informed of the strike beforehand in order to avoid casualties that could prompt a broader crisis.

The Kremlin confirmed it had been warned by the United States, but refused to say whether any Russian soldiers had to be evacuated from the base.

According to the Syrian military source, the strike put nine planes out of service, including several that were "totally destroyed".

It came in response to a suspected chemical attack on a rebel-held town on Tuesday widely blamed on the Damascus regime, which has repeatedly denied it has used toxic substances.

Instead, the Syrian government says, it struck a warehouse used by jihadist groups to store toxic substances.


First Published: Friday, April 7, 2017 - 21:59


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...e-strike-on-syria-airbase/article17865146.ece
U.S. officials said 59 Tomahawk cruise missiles were fired from navy ships in the Mediterranean at the Shayrat airfield at 3:40 am (0040 GMT), targeting the base from where Washington believes Tuesday's deadly attack was launched.

Calling the strike a “flagrant aggression”, the Syrian army said it had killed six people and caused extensive damage to the base.

The attack was hailed by the Syrian opposition and supported by the U.S. allies, including Britain, France, Israel, Saudi Arabia and Turkey.







* President Donald Trump ordered missile strikes against an air base in Syria in response to a suspected chemical weapons attack on a rebel-held town. Graphic shows location of Khan Sheikhun and the Shayrat Air Base. *

The missiles were fired from the USS Porter and the USS Ross, which belong to the US Navy's Sixth Fleet and are in the eastern Mediterranean.

The strike targeted radars, aircraft, air defence systems and other logistical components at the base south of Homs in central Syria.

The U.S. officials said measures were put in place to avoid hitting sarin gas they said was stored at the airfield.

“The airbase was almost completely destroyed — the runway, the fuel tanks and the air defences were all blown to pieces,” the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

The Britain based monitoring group said at least seven servicemen were killed, including an air commodore.

The airfield was the second most important for Syria's air force, Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman told _AFP,_ after the Latakia airbase in Mr. Assad's coastal heartland, where Russia also maintains extensive facilities.

Syria's opposition and rebel fighters, who have for years urged more direct U.S. military action in support of their uprising, hailed the strike and called for more.

The National Coalition, the main opposition grouping, called on Washington to take further steps to "neutralise" the regime's air power.

“We hope for more strikes... and that these are just the beginning,” spokesman Ahmad Ramadan told _AFP_.

The White House was quick to paint the decision as limited to deterring the use of chemical weapons, and not part of a broader military campaign to remove Mr. Assad by force.

“The intent was to deter the regime from doing this again, and it is certainly our hope that this has had that effect,” Pentagon spokesman Navy Captain Jeff Davis told reporters.

U.S. officials said Russia's military in Syria was informed of the strike before hand in order to avoid casualties that could prompt a broader crisis.

Just days before he is due to visit Moscow, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson accused Russia of being incompetent or complicit in permitting Mr. Assad's actions.

Mr. Tillerson said the attack should leave no one in any doubt that Mr. Trump is willing to act if any actor "crosses the line."

It will send ripples around the world, from Pyongyang to Tehran, as nations and leaders take the measure of the novice but often bellicose President.

The timing of the strike, during a meeting with China's President Xi Jinping, will give weight to Mr. Trump's threats to deal with North Korea's nuclear and missile programmes unilaterally if necessary.

On Wednesday, Mr. Trump decried the suspected chemical attack as an "affront to humanity."

"It crossed a lot of lines for me," he said, alluding to Barack Obama's failure to enforce his own "red line" on the use of chemical weapons in Syria four years ago.

In 2013, Mr. Trump urged then President Obama not to intervene against Mr. Assad.



By: AFP | Moscow | Updated: April 7, 2017 6:11 pm





http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...s-strike-on-syria-base-russian-media-4603773/

A still image taken from a video broadcast on Syrian state television on April 7, 2017, shows a Syrian army airbase that was hit by a US strike near the city of Homs, Syria. (Source: SYRIAN TV via Reuters)



Nine planes as well as munition and fuel depots were destroyed in the US strike on Syria’s Shayrat airbase early today but the runway was intact, the Russian state channel Rossiya24 reported from the scene. “According to preliminary information, nine Syrian airplanes were destroyed,” its correspondent said in a report from the base, broadcast hours after the strike at 0040 GMT on Friday.

Stores with ammunition and fuel were also targeted, he said, adding that a fire and some explosions were ongoing. “But not all equipment has been destroyed, there is some that was not impacted by the strike,” the correspondent said. “The landing strip… is practically not impacted,” he added. Footage showed the runway intact but covered in debris, as well as two planes sitting in concrete hangars.

The aircraft were apparently not heavily damaged while some other hangars were charred and surrounded by rubble. Moscow slammed the attack ordered by US President Donald Trump as “thoughtless” and called it “aggression against a sovereign state” that violated international norms.

Trump ordered the strike in retaliation for a suspected chemical attack Tuesday after the UN Security Council failed to agree on a probe into the bombing that killed at least 86 people.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850428354146729984


----------



## Hindustani78

*US Navy guided-missile destroyer USS Porter conducts strike operations while in the Mediterranean Sea against Syria on Friday.(Reuters)*






*US Navy guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) fires a tomahawk land attack missile in the Mediterranean Sea which US defense department said was a part of cruise missile strike against Syria on Friday.(Reuters Photo)



*


----------



## Hindustani78

09:20
NO RUSSIANS INJURED IN U.S. STRIKE ON SHAYRAT AIRBASE IN SYRIA - RUSSIA DUMA DEPUTY SABLIN

12:39
RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY: 4 SYRIAN ARMED FORCES SERVICEMEN KILLED, 2 MISSING, 6 INJURED AS RESULT OF U.S. STRIKE

12:39
U.S. strike on Syria delivered during Trump-Xi dinner is insult to China - MP Nikonov

12:41
U.S. STRIKE ON SYRIAN BASE DESTROYS WAREHOUSE, TRAINING FACILITY, RADAR, 6 PLANES IN REPAIR HANGARS - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

12:42
SYRIAN AIR DEFENSE NETWORK TO BE BOLSTERED - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

12:52
KREMLIN CONFIRMS MOSCOW WAS NOTIFIED ABOUT U.S. AIRSTRIKES ON SYRIA THROUGH DESIGNATED CHANNELS

13:01
U.S. MISSILE STRIKES ON SYRIAN BASE SEND MESSAGE TO RUSSIA THAT OWN INTERESTS MORE IMPORTANT TO WASHINGTON THAN RELATIONS WITH MOSCOW, DOOR FOR RUSSIA CLOSED - HNC REPRESENTATIVE

13:41
U.S. strike destroys 6 Syrian MiG-23 planes, radar, warehouse, training facility - Russian Defense Ministry

13:48
Risk of clashes between U.S., Russian military in Syria high enough, unlikely to increase after suspension of incident prevention memorandum - Peskov

13:50
Syrian opposition sees U.S. strikes on airbase in Syria as message to Russia, Iran

13:58
ISIL, al-Nusra launch large-scale offensive immediately after U.S. strike on airbase in Syria - Russian Defense Ministry

14:28
S-400 AND PANTSIR AIR DEFENSE SYSTEMS GUARANTEE PROTECTION OF RUSSIAN AVIATION GROUP STATIONED AT HMEIMIM AIRFIELD - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

14:27
AIR DEFENSE SYSTEM OF RUSSIAN GROUP IN SYRIA ON SERVICE ROUND THE CLOCK - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

15:06
Tupolev Tu-160, Tu-95MS strategic bombers practice cruise missile launches - Defense Ministry

16:21
Russian frigate armed with Kalibr cruise missiles to join Mediterranean naval force

17:20
Baltic Fleet unit to hold air-defense, anti-submarine drills in North Atlantic region


MOSCOW. April 7 (Interfax) - Nikolai Kovalyov, former director of the Russian Federal Security Service and a State Duma deputy, said he is surprised by the inefficiency of the U.S. missile strike on the air base in Syria, saying that over $70 million was spent, but the goals were not achieved.

"One cruise missile costs 1.5 million or two million [dollars] [...] at least $70 million was launched at Syria, the result, I believe, is five deaths. It amazes me. Why, what for? The goals are different," Kovalyov told reporters on Friday.


19:15
Russian diplomat, Chinese ambassador discuss military-political situation in Syria, reaffirm coordinated approaches on intl' platforms

21:58
Russian Defense Ministry summons U.S. military attache, cuts off communication with Pentagon on Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai thugs burn city of Latmin with Thermit incendiary cluster bombs:






Same time they barrel bombed city of Douma:












Assad trolls ask, why they needed to use chemical weapons? The answer is simple: Because they are genocidal sadistic maniacs, who strive to murder as much as they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850528362112192512


----------



## Hindustani78

11:26
Frigate Admiral Grigorovich rejoins Russian Navy task force in Mediterranean

*The Russian Black Sea Fleet’s frigate, the Admiral Grigorovich, returned to the Mediterranean after participating in drills in the Black Sea.*
*



*

The ship rejoined a Russian naval force deployed in the region. Recently, the Admiral Grigorovich was involved in the Russian-Turkish PASSEX naval exercise in the Black Sea.

"The Admiral Grigorovich frigate under the command of Captain Anatoly Velichko joined the Russian permanent naval force in the Mediterranean Sea," the Black Sea Fleet’s press office reported Friday.

It is expected that the frigate will visit the Russian naval facility in the Syrian port of Tartus. The ship will operate in the region in accordance to the changing military situation.

In early-March, the Admiral Grigorovich replaced the Smetlivy frigate as part of the Russian naval task force in the Mediterranean.

The ship carries eight Kalibr-NK cruise missiles, a Shtil-1 missile self-defense system, an A-190 100-mm artillery system, anti-aircraft guns and torpedoes. It can also dock a Ka-27 (or Ka-31) helicopter.

The Admiral Grigorovich is the lead ship of project 11356. It was commissioned on March 14, 2014 and entered service with the Black Sea Fleet in June 2016.

The frigate participated in the operation of the Russian naval group in Syria led by the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft-carrying missile cruiser.

Kalibr cruise missiles were launched from the warship on terrorist targets in November 2016. After Moscow had started the reduction of its combat group in Syria, the Admiral Kuznetsov naval group had been the first to sail back.

A group of Russian warships headed by the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft carrier, accompanied by the Pyotr Veliky battle cruiser, the Severomorsk and Vice-Admiral Kulakov anti-submarine destroyers, the Admiral Grigorovich frigate and support vessels participated in the mission. Over two months of the operation, Russian naval aviation destroyed 1,252 terrorist targets in Syria.

Currently, the Russian naval group in the eastern Mediterranean includes at least six warships and three or four support vessels.


----------



## 500

After vaunted S-400, S-300, Buks and Pantsyrs miserably failed against old subsonic Tomahawks Putin terrorists decided to take revenge on helpless Syrian civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

usa coalition stops syria strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> After vaunted S-400, S-300, Buks and Pantsyrs miserably failed against old subsonic Tomahawks Putin terrorists decided to take revenge on helpless Syrian civilians.




You're on a roll of stupidity today. There is zero evidence that anyone fired S-400s or S-300s at those cruise missiles. You are the conspiracy king.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

ptldM3 said:


> You're on a roll of stupidity today. There is zero evidence that anyone fired S-400s or S-300s at those cruise missiles. You are the conspiracy king.



s400 and s300 was not used and its not easy to target and shoot down cruise missiles


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You're on a roll of stupidity today. There is zero evidence that anyone fired S-400s or S-300s at those cruise missiles. You are the conspiracy king.


They were not used coz they could not even lock on target. Ditto 36 Pantsyrs and 18 Buk M2. They all miserably failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They were not used coz they could not even lock on target. Ditto 36 Pantsyrs and 18 Buk M2. They all miserably failed.



All you do is troll and make a fool out of yourself.
There is videos of even s-300s destroying supersonic targets. There is also videos of pantsirs destroying targets, there was also a Turkish aircraft that was shot down by a pantsir.

As for aircraft, Israel lost many aircraft to even old soviet air defenses so no need to worry. The US lost thousands of aircraft in Vietnam as well, most to air defenses.

But continue your conspiracy theories. I can ship you some tinfoil so the lizzard people can't read your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> All you do is troll and make a fool out of yourself.
> There is videos of even s-300s destroying supersonic targets. There is also videos of pantsirs destroying targets


Videos everyone can make. Here Pantsyr failed to lock on UAV 100 m from it:










> there was also a Turkish aircraft that was shot down by a pantsir.


Ancient F-4 that was just peacefully flying by. Wow what an achievement.



> As for aircraft, Israel lost many aircraft to even old soviet air defenses so no need to worry. The US lost thousands of aircraft in Vietnam as well, most to air defenses.


Half century ago.  But then in 1982 Russian air defence were brutally gang banged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Found this. is this true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Syria-Iran-Russia Joint Operations Room Warns of Crushing Response to Any Further US Attack
The Syria-Iran-Russia joint operations room in charge of war strategy and coordination in Syria warned in a statement issued on Sunday that any fresh aggression by Washington against Syria will be given a lethal response.
http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960120001532



*با هرگونه تجاوز آمریکا با قدرت مقابله می کنیم*​*



*​تلویزیونی المیادین؛ اتاق عملیات مشترک روسیه، ایران و نیروهای متحد در سوریه اعلام کرد با قدرت با هر تجاوزی مقابله خواهد کرد و روسیه و ایران به آمریکا اجازه نخواهند داد بر جهان مسلط شود.
​http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1585470/با-هرگونه-تجاوز-آمریکا-با-قدرت-مقابله-می-کنیم


----------



## Fondeh_Ocheche

I just want to congratulate the Zionist media on this great achievement!

I just want to say that I personally no longer believe in the holohoax. As it is obvious the same pattern of lies used in these regime change propaganda machines. absolutely pathetic.

I got suspicious when Ana Alabed was basically a 2016 arab version of Anne Frank..

but this is just too much now... 

good job Zionists, open peoples eyes more to the truth about the holohoax...


----------



## yavar

500 said:


> After vaunted S-400, S-300, Buks and Pantsyrs miserably failed against old subsonic Tomahawks Putin terrorists decided to take revenge on helpless Syrian civilians.


usual lies coming from kid killing regime citizen of Israel,
the Russian never used anything or fired or try to stop anything


----------



## 500

yavar said:


> usual lies coming from kid killing regime citizen of Israel,
> the Russian never used anything or fired or try to stop anything


Means they could not even lock on Tomahawks.

Also Assad himself that more than 50 brand new Russian air defence systems. And they all failed.



yavar said:


> Syria-Iran-Russia Joint Operations Room Warns of Crushing Response to Any Further US Attack
> The Syria-Iran-Russia joint operations room in charge of war strategy and coordination in Syria warned in a statement issued on Sunday that any fresh aggression by Washington against Syria will be given a lethal response.
> http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960120001532
> 
> 
> 
> *با هرگونه تجاوز آمریکا با قدرت مقابله می کنیم*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​تلویزیونی المیادین؛ اتاق عملیات مشترک روسیه، ایران و نیروهای متحد در سوریه اعلام کرد با قدرت با هر تجاوزی مقابله خواهد کرد و روسیه و ایران به آمریکا اجازه نخواهند داد بر جهان مسلط شود.
> ​http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1585470/با-هرگونه-تجاوز-آمریکا-با-قدرت-مقابله-می-کنیم


*Iran considers any attack against Syria an attack on itself*

TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — Iran considers any attack against Syria an attack on itself, an advisor to the Islamic Republic's supreme leader was quoted as saying Saturday, the strongest warning to date by a top Iranian official that Tehran will use any available means to keep the regime of President Bashar Assad in power.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/iran-official-attack-syria-attack-us-090549157.html

That was said back in 2013. Since then Israel bombed Assadists dozens times and now USA. 

They are good only in barrel bombing helpless civilians.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Videos everyone can make. Here Pantsyr failed to lock on UAV 100 m from it:






This coming from the Israelis which fired on a drone 3 times and failed all 3 times 

The Pantsir also tracked the drone but you appearently missed that part. Most radars are generally designed and programmed to *disregard such small objects as clutter*. Speed is also factored into the equation, if an object travels below an established threshold then a radar ignores it as clutter such as a bird. Radars do not want to pick up such objects because it would distract from real priority targets. 

That drone is also extremely small plastic and skelotonized its not like it is one solid metal object. The Pantsir has n your video also shot down a target drone that mimics cruise missiles.





500 said:


> Ancient F-4 that was just peacefully flying by. Wow what an achievement.





But, but, Russian air defense can't shoot anything down remember? 





500 said:


> Half century ago.  But then in 1982 Russian air defence were brutally gang banged.





The same air defendes that downed dozens of Israeli aircraft in prior wars? Syrian air defenses from Syria in 1982 dated back to the 1950s, congratulations! There is also a number of ways to destroy SAMs such as the use decoys. Hitting SAMs that fired off their missiles would hardly qualify as a brutal gang bang. A brutal gang bang would be what Israeli received in 2006 from Hezballah. Or the the Israeli "special forces" that got the crap beaten out of them by civilians 



500 said:


> Means they could not even lock on Tomahawks.
> 
> Also Assad himself that more than 50 brand new Russian air defence systems. And they all failed.
> 
> 
> *Iran considers any attack against Syria an attack on itself*
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — Iran considers any attack against Syria an attack on itself, an advisor to the Islamic Republic's supreme leader was quoted as saying Saturday, the strongest warning to date by a top Iranian official that Tehran will use any available means to keep the regime of President Bashar Assad in power.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/iran-official-attack-syria-attack-us-090549157.html
> 
> That was said back in 2013. Since then Israel bombed Assadists dozens times and now USA.
> 
> They are good only in barrel bombing helpless civilians.




Where is the proof they tried locking onto those Tomahawks? You might want to research the flight path of those Tomahawks. Your own video that you posted showed a Pantsir destroying a cruise missile size drone. 

Go play in the sand box or stick to something your good at like creating a fanboy rating for tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Recent cruise missiles attack ahas speeded up the conflict between USA,RUSSIA and ofcourse Iran is also concerned alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

500 said:


> After vaunted S-400, S-300, Buks and Pantsyrs miserably failed against old subsonic Tomahawks Putin terrorists decided to take revenge on helpless Syrian civilians.


Putin terrorists keep attacks, frustrated by their missile defence impotence. Saraqib:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Putin terrorists keep attacks, frustrated by their missile defence impotence. Saraqib:




When did Russia attemp to fire at those cruise missiles? Where is the hard proof? Funny how Russian air defenses can shoot down supersonic missiles in tests and have shot down thousands of aircraft but can't lock on to a giant Tomahawk. 

Trolls will be trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> This coming from the Israelis which fired on a drone 3 times and failed all 3 times


2 times. It was ancient Patriot which is not designed to fire at drones. And drone just briefly entered space.



> The Pantsir also tracked the drone but you appearently missed that part. Most radars are generally designed and programmed to *disregard such small objects as clutter*. Speed is also factored into the equation, if an object travels below an established threshold then a radar ignores it as clutter such as a bird. Radars do not want to pick up such objects because it would distract from real priority targets.


It failed to track.



> That drone is also extremely small plastic and skelotonized its not like it is one solid metal object. The Pantsir has n your video also shot down a target drone that mimics cruise missiles.


They wrapped it with foil, but still failed from 100 m. LOL



> But, but, Russian air defense can't shoot anything down remember?


They can. Malaysian Boeing for example.



> The same air defendes that downed dozens of Israeli aircraft in prior wars?


They shot some still lost all wars.



> Syrian air defenses from Syria in 1982 dated back to the 1950s, congratulations!


No it was not. Actually Syrians got Kvadrats and Osas before the Warsaw pact countries.



> There is also a number of ways to destroy SAMs such as the use decoys. Hitting SAMs that fired off their missiles would hardly qualify as a brutal gang bang. A brutal gang bang would be what Israeli received in 2006 from Hezballah. Or the the Israeli "special forces" that got the crap beaten out of them by civilians


Since 2006 Hezbies dont dare to attack Israel and instead kill Syrians.



> Where is the proof they tried locking onto those Tomahawks? You might want to research the flight path of those Tomahawks. Your own video that you posted showed a Pantsir destroying a cruise missile size drone.
> 
> Go play in the sand box or stick to something your good at like creating a fanboy rating for tanks


Russians entered that war to protect Alawis. And now u say that their SAMs did not even try to protect them. WHy they brought them to Syria? WHat about dozens of Pantsyrs and Buks?


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851128194459729922


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 2 times. It was ancient Patriot which is not designed to fire at drones. And drone just briefly entered space.





And an Israeli jet also failed to shoot it down.







500 said:


> They wrapped it with foil, but still failed from 100 m. LOL






They wrapped the thin landing skids in foil. The rest was mostly plastic. The drone itself was very small and had very little surface area esspecially from the side.

What I said about how radars are designed to disregard small objects as clutter went way over your head.






500 said:


> No it was not. Actually Syrians got Kvadrats and Osas before the Warsaw pact countries.






Those are short and medium altitude SAMs both are completely outclassed by the S-300 which Syria did not have at the time.







500 said:


> Since 2006 Hezbies dont dare to attack Israel





Lol... okay, Hezballah has attacked Israel many times since 2006.

http://www.usnews.com/news/world/ar...hezbollah-tv-reports-attack-on-israeli-forces

And Israelis response is weak, prior to 2006 Israel used disproportionate force since then they know better.




500 said:


> Russians entered that war to protect Alawis. And now u say that their SAMs did not even try to protect them. WHy they brought them to Syria? WHat about dozens of Pantsyrs and Buks?







Those SAM were brought only after the incident with Turkey. Russia could have, for instance, easily shot down a Turkish aircraft like the Syrians did with a Pantsir in retaliation but they kept a cool head. If Russia decided not to retaliate against Turkey why would they target the US which never directly attacked Russia?

The Syrians do not control Russian air defenses inside Syria, those S-400, S-300s, Buks and Pantsirs are under Russian control and the most potent air defenses Syria has is the medium range Pantsir, that is if the Syrians even operate it 24 hours a day. Russians decide who if anyone the Syrian air defenses shoot at.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Putin terrorists keep attacks, frustrated by their missile defence impotence. Saraqib:



Very sad day happened this week for shithole called Israel. After attack on Syria aimed to support chemical terrorists and after Israel showed support for this attack Russia from now on will support all future efforts of Syria and Iran against Israel. Terrorist Netanyahu failed miserably with his "smart" policy of appeasing Putin while supporting terrorists in Syria at the same time.
The next democratic president after Trump will take much harsher policy towards Israel. It will be the time when this terrorist country could disappear finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Very sad day happened this week for shithole called Israel. After attack on Syria aimed to support chemical terrorists and after Israel showed support for this attack Russia from now on will support all future efforts of Syria and Iran against Israel. Terrorist Netanyahu failed miserably with his "smart" policy of appeasing Putin while supporting terrorists in Syria at the same time.
> The next democratic president after Trump will take much harsher policy towards Israel. It will be the time when this terrorist country could disappear finally.


LOLZ. Russia just repeats stupid mistakes it did in 1980-es. Really guys u dont learn.



ptldM3 said:


> And an Israeli jet also failed to shoot it down.


No.


They wrapped the thin landing skids in foil. The rest was mostly plastic. The drone itself was very small and had very little surface area esspecially from the side.

What I said about how radars are designed to disregard small objects as clutter went way over your head.





> Those are short and medium altitude SAMs both are completely outclassed by the S-300 which Syria did not have at the time.


These SAMS are especially designed to deal with cruise missiles. They faailed miserably.



> Lol... okay, Hezballah has attacked Israel many times since 2006.
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/world/ar...hezbollah-tv-reports-attack-on-israeli-forces
> 
> And Israelis response is weak, prior to 2006 Israel used disproportionate force since then they know better.


LOL, U are going to tell me what happened there prior 2006? I served there. When there was suspicion that we killed little hezbies they fired dozens of mortars at Israeli positions. Now we killed samir kuntar and they responded with broking tire to vehicle. LOL. 



> Those SAM were brought only after the incident with Turkey. Russia could have, for instance, easily shot down a Turkish aircraft like the Syrians did with a Pantsir in retaliation but they kept a cool head. If Russia decided not to retaliate against Turkey why would they target the US which never directly attacked Russia?
> 
> The Syrians do not control Russian air defenses inside Syria, those S-400, S-300s, Buks and Pantsirs are under Russian control and the most potent air defenses Syria has is the medium range Pantsir, that is if the Syrians even operate it 24 hours a day. Russians decide who if anyone the Syrian air defenses shoot at.


And they failed.


----------



## 19887

zzzz said:


> Very sad day happened this week for shithole called Israel. After attack on Syria aimed to support chemical terrorists and after Israel showed support for this attack Russia from now on will support all future efforts of Syria and Iran against Israel. Terrorist Netanyahu failed miserably with his "smart" policy of appeasing Putin while supporting terrorists in Syria at the same time.
> The next democratic president after Trump will take much harsher policy towards Israel. It will be the time when this terrorist country could disappear finally.


sad day?
The bad guys kill other bad guys and we eat popcorn in Israel,
What a sad day?


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850729228811329538


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOLZ. Russia just repeats stupid mistakes it did in 1980-es. Really guys u dont learn.
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> They wrapped the thin landing skids in foil. The rest was mostly plastic. The drone itself was very small and had very little surface area esspecially from the side.
> 
> What I said about how radars are designed to disregard small objects as clutter went way over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SAMS are especially designed to deal with cruise missiles. They faailed miserably.
> 
> 
> LOL, U are going to tell me what happened there prior 2006? I served there. When there was suspicion that we killed little hezbies they fired dozens of mortars at Israeli positions. Now we killed samir kuntar and they responded with broking tire to vehicle. LOL.
> 
> 
> And they failed.




It's clear you are a troll and conspiracy nut. You have zero facts and are a waste of everyone's time. Every piece of evidence I provide to you is just disregarded. There are dozens of videos of Russian SAMs that destroy targets the size of cruise missiles while you can provide zero evidence for your stupid claims. Go play in your sandbox and take some medications.


----------



## 925boy

@500 you need to accept that what @ptldM3 is saying on the issue of Russian AD in syria is true. Do you ever read around on the internet about a certain issue? There is info out there now stating Russian govt made a political decision not to militarily counter US' recent missile attack in Syria. As for actual military capability, offcourse those systems could down the tomahawks. In reality, lets be honest, Israel, US, Gulf petro-kingdoms are still at a disadvantage in Syria. Many of these attacks(esp. by Israel and US) have not change the balance of power in Syria. Like it or not, advantage is still on Assad's side, for now at least.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500 you need to accept that what @ptldM3 is saying on the issue of Russian AD in syria is true. Do you ever read around on the internet about a certain issue? There is info out there now stating Russian govt made a political decision not to militarily counter US' recent missile attack in Syria. As for actual military capability, offcourse those systems could down the tomahawks.


Currently we have in Syria:

S-400 Russian battery.
S-300V Russian battery.
Number of Russian Pantsyrs.
36 Assad Pantsyrs.
18 Assad Buk M2.
Number of newly modernized Pechoras.
And swarms of older systems SA-6, SA-3, S-200, Shilka, Osa...

And all that miserably failed vs. subsonic unstealthy Tomahawks.
1) There was prior warning of several hours.
2) There was no jamming.
3) There were no decoys.
4) There were no anti radiation missiles.

And still they miserably failed.



> In reality, lets be honest, Israel, US, Gulf petro-kingdoms are still at a disadvantage in Syria. Many of these attacks(esp. by Israel and US) have not change the balance of power in Syria. Like it or not, advantage is still on Assad's side, for now at least.


Here what we have in Syria:

On one hand:

1) Assad army with 5000 tanks, hundreds jets, hundreds helicopters, thousands pieces of artillery, BMP, BTR,.
2) Armed to teeth Hezbollah terrorists.
3) Armed to teeth Russian air force units.
4) Armed to teeth Russian army and SF units.
5) Armed to teeth Russian mercenary units.
6) Armed to teeth IRGC units.
7) Armed to teeth Dozen of Iraqi Shia militias.
8) Armed to teeth Afghan Fatemiyun Shia militia.
9) Armed to teeth Pakistani Zenyabiyun Shia militia.

===============

On another hand:

1) Syrian peasants with rusty AK and few TOWs.
2) Several thousand foreign volunteers.

Assad thugs use all possible sadistic crimes: indiscriminate bombing of civilian areas, ethnic cleansing, incendiary attack of populated areas, starvation, chemical attacks, industrial scale torture, scorched earth.... They murdered 400 thousands directly and over 1 million indirectly. They displaced 12 million people. And despite all this they cant win. They barely control third of Syria. No wonder they are frustrated.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Currently we have in Syria:
> 
> S-400 Russian battery.
> S-300V Russian battery.
> Number of Russian Pantsyrs.
> 36 Assad Pantsyrs.
> 18 Assad Buk M2.
> Number of newly modernized Pechoras.
> And swarms of older systems SA-6, SA-3, S-200, Shilka, Osa...
> 
> And all that miserably failed vs. subsonic unstealthy Tomahawks.
> 1) There was prior warning of several hours.
> 2) There was no jamming.
> 3) There were no decoys.
> 4) There were no anti radiation missiles.
> 
> And still they miserably failed.
> 
> 
> Here what we have in Syria:
> 
> On one hand:
> 
> 1) Assad army with 5000 tanks, hundreds jets, hundreds helicopters, thousands pieces of artillery, BMP, BTR,.
> 2) Armed to teeth Hezbollah terrorists.
> 3) Armed to teeth Russian air force units.
> 4) Armed to teeth Russian army and SF units.
> 5) Armed to teeth Russian mercenary units.
> 6) Armed to teeth IRGC units.
> 7) Armed to teeth Dozen of Iraqi Shia militias.
> 8) Armed to teeth Afghan Fatemiyun Shia militia.
> 9) Armed to teeth Pakistani Zenyabiyun Shia militia.
> 
> ===============
> 
> On another hand:
> 
> 1) Syrian peasants with rusty AK and few TOWs.
> 2) Several thousand foreign volunteers.
> 
> Assad thugs use all possible sadistic crimes: indiscriminate bombing of civilian areas, ethnic cleansing, incendiary attack of populated areas, starvation, chemical attacks, industrial scale torture, scorched earth.... They murdered 400 thousands directly and over 1 million indirectly. They displaced 12 million people. And despite all this they cant win. They barely control third of Syria. No wonder they are frustrated.





Are you high? Drunk? Or just a blatant troll? It does not matter how many air defenses Russia had in Syria, they did not shoot or even attempt to shoot any of those Tomahawks.

But please if you have evidence they did, post it otherwise shut up with your conspiracies. Everyone is tired of your BS, im waiting for you to post hard facts and sources.


Amazing how even a Pantsir can shoot down cruise missiles yet Israeli boy here claim otherwise.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Are you high? Drunk? Or just a blatant troll? It does not matter how many air defenses Russia had in Syria, they did not shoot or even attempt to shoot any of those Tomahawks.
> 
> But please if you have evidence they did, post it otherwise shut up with your conspiracies. Everyone is tired of your BS, im waiting for you to post hard facts and sources.
> 
> 
> Amazing how even a Pantsir can shoot down cruise missiles yet Israeli boy here claim otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 389927
> View attachment 389928


There is no any conspiracy, just plain and simple fact that vaunted Russian air defence failed to shot down a single subsonic non stealthy missile. Despite prior warning, despite lack of jamming, despite lack of decoys, despite lack anti radiation missiles....

On pics they are cool, no doubt.


----------



## yavar

Iran-Russia Joint command center warned US we will “respond with force” from now on




با هرگونه تجاوز آمریکا با قدرت مقابله می کنیم
تلویزیونی المیادین؛ اتاق عملیات مشترک روسیه، ایران و نیروهای متحد در سوریه اعلام کرد با قدرت با هر تجاوزی مقابله خواهد کرد و روسیه و ایران به آمریکا اجازه نخواهند داد بر جهان مسلط شود
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1585470/با-هرگونه-تجاوز-آمریکا-با-قدرت-مقابله-می-کنیم

A joint command center consisting of Iran, Russia, and Lebanon’s Hezbollah has warned it will respond to any US aggression from now on.
The alliance has stressed in a statement, that Washington has crossed the red line with the recent missile strike. The command center says it will increase the level of support offered to the Syrian government. It stressed that Russia, Iran and Hezbollah will not be deterred from liberating Syria after the attack.

Russia and Iran warn ‘we WILL retaliate’ after Donald Trump airstrike ‘crossed red line’
http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960120001532

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> There is no any conspiracy, just plain and simple fact that vaunted Russian air defence failed to shot down a single subsonic non stealthy missile. Despite prior warning, despite lack of jamming, despite lack of decoys, despite lack anti radiation missiles....
> 
> On pics they are cool, no doubt.




Again *post proof *that Russia tried to shoot down those tomahawks. As for pictures I posted, they are of little value to you, just like the videos I posted of Russian SAMs shooting down drones, or supersonic missiles. Or many examples of Russian SAMs shooting down enemy aircraft. You are stubborn, no amount of proof or facts can sway your basless conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Again *post proof *that Russia tried to shoot down those tomahawks.
> As for pictures I posted, they are of little value to you, just like the videos I posted of Russian SAMs shooting down drones, or supersonic missiles. Or many examples of Russian SAMs shooting down enemy aircraft. You are stubborn, no amount of proof or facts can sway your basless conspiracy theories.


So you are claiming Russia could shoot down Tomahawks, but allowed Alawis it came to protect to be bombed? Are u nuts?  What about Buks and Pamtsyrs Assad bought. Why they were not used?

Here Russian boasting prior event:

- Сверхзвуковая ракета С-400 может сбить любую цель, которая летит от 10 метров до 30 километров над землей, - пояснили "Комсомолке" в Минобороны. - Теперь в воздушное пространство Сирии даже летучая мышь не проскользнет.

Supersonic missile of S-300 can shot down any target from 10 m to 30 km above earth - Russian MoD told "Komsomolka" newspaper - Now even a bat won't slide into a Syrian airspace.

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26463.4/3333528/

*Муха не пролетит: российские ПВО накроют куполом Сирию, Кипр и юг Турции*

Even a fly wont pass: Russian SAM will cover with a dome Syria Cyprus and South Turkey.

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2691637


----------



## Fondeh_Ocheche

mighty americans have grounded their air-force over Syria, and are only flying their f-22s as a "precaution"


<not enough posts to link, but easy to google>



they say the anticipation of death, is worse then death itself.

after turkey shot down a Russian jet, Russia did not do anything physical with turkey. But in no time, the turks were on their knees, apologizing, and jumping in to quickly fulfill all of putin's conditions again for a normalization of ties. Russia made turkey regret that strike. And the orange man will soon regret this. Americans have nuts in a wise grip in Afghanistan, Iraq, and Syria. wouldn't want to be in their shoes today  

that's the different between a grand chess player, and a moron.

the orange p***y grabber made a serious chess move, but my money is on the grandmaster


----------



## 500

Fondeh_Ocheche said:


> mighty americans have grounded their air-force over Syria, and are only flying their f-22s as a "precaution"


And here is the reality:

7 April:

In *Syria*, Coalition military forces conducted 7 strikes consisting of 14 engagements against ISIS targets.

* Near *Tabqah*, seven strikes engaged five ISIS tactical units; destroyed four vehicles, three fighting positions, and two tactical vehicles; and suppressed nine ISIS tactical units.

8 April:

In *Syria*, Coalition military forces conducted 16 strikes consisting of 22 engagements against ISIS targets.

* Near* Abu Kamal,* one strike destroyed an ISIS well head.

* Near* Ar Raqqah*, two strikes engaged two ISIS tactical units, and destroyed a fighting position and tactical vehicle.

* Near* Dayr Az Zawr*, three strikes destroyed an ISIS well head and damaged five and five anti-air artillery systems were damaged.

* Near *Tabaqah*, 10 strikes engaged 10 ISIS tactical units; destroyed two defensive fighting positions; and destroyed four ISIS vehicles.

9 April:

In *Syria*, Coalition military forces conducted 18 strikes consisting of 35 engagements against ISIS targets.

* Near *Tabqah*, 14 strikes engaged an ISIS tactical unit; destroyed five vehicles, two fighting positions, and a VBIED; and suppressed an ISIS tactical unit.

* Near *Abu Kamal*, four strikes destroyed two ISIS pump jacks and two well heads.


No one gives a damn about clown threats.


----------



## Major 13625

Russian missile shot down f 117 nighthawk! Dont forget



500 said:


> So you are claiming Russia could shoot down Tomahawks, but allowed Alawis it came to protect to be bombed? Are u nuts?  What about Buks and Pamtsyrs Assad bought. Why they were not used?
> 
> Here Russian boasting prior event:
> 
> - Сверхзвуковая ракета С-400 может сбить любую цель, которая летит от 10 метров до 30 километров над землей, - пояснили "Комсомолке" в Минобороны. - Теперь в воздушное пространство Сирии даже летучая мышь не проскользнет.
> 
> Supersonic missile of S-300 can shot down any target from 10 m to 30 km above earth - Russian MoD told "Komsomolka" newspaper - Now even a bat won't slide into a Syrian airspace.
> 
> http://www.kp.ru/daily/26463.4/3333528/
> 
> *Муха не пролетит: российские ПВО накроют куполом Сирию, Кипр и юг Турции*
> 
> Even a fly wont pass: Russian SAM will cover with a dome Syria Cyprus and South Turkey.
> What about F 117 at Kosovo war?
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2691637


----------



## Fondeh_Ocheche

500 said:


> And here is the reality:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a damn about clown threats.




lying comes natural to you


WASHINGTON — The American-led task force that is battling the Islamic State has sharply reduced airstrikes against the militants in Syria as commanders assess whether Syrian government forces or their Russian allies plan to respond to the United States’ cruise missile strike on a Syrian airfield this past week, American officials said.

The precautionary move, revealed in statistics made public by the command on Saturday, was taken as Russian officials have threatened to suspend the communication line the American and Russian militaries use to notify each other about air operations in Syria.

So far, the Russian military does not appear to have taken any threatening actions, such as directing its battlefield radar or air defense systems to confront the Americans, or carrying out aggressive actions in the skies, United States officials said.

But officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal planning said the commanders needed time to determine whether the Syrian president,and the Russian military would treat the American cruise missile strike as a one-time operation that they would not respond to militarily. As a precaution, the Pentagon is flying patrols in Syrian skies with jets, the Air Force’s most advanced air-to-air fighter.....................................................................................

nytimes article



once they muster enough courage to get back in, the fun should start with some missile lock harassment 

let the games begin.

and I will repeat: the anticipation of death is worse then death itself as turkey found out the hard way.


----------



## Hindustani78

April 07 2017
https://sputniknews.com/military/201704101052483617-admiral-grigorovich-mediterranean-summer/

*Russia’s Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate will continue serving within the Russian Navy's permanent group in the Mediterranean Sea until the summer of 2017, a military-diplomatic source told Sputnik on Monday.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The Black Sea Fleet frigate has been serving in the Mediterranean since February 28, 2017. Earlier in April, the warship took part in bilateral Russian-Turkish exercises during an unofficial visit by the Turkish warships to Russia’s southern port of Novorossiysk.

"The Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate returned to the Mediterranean on April 8 after the visit of the Turkish warships. The warship will continue serving within the Russian Navy's group at the Mediterranean until summer of this year," the source said.

According to the source, the return of the Russian frigate is not linked to the recent US missile strike on the Syrian military airfield in Ash Sha’irat.

"The visit of the Turkish Naval Forces ships on April 3-5 was planned at the beginning of the year, and the Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate was chosen to host the visit at the same time," the source clarified.

On April 7, the United States launched 59 Tomahawk cruise missiles at the Syrian military airfield in Ash Sha’irat. US President Donald Trump said that the attack was a response to the alleged chemical weapon use in Syria's Idlib province on April 4, which resulted in the death of over 80 people, an incident which Washington blames on the Syrian government.

Syrian Democratic forces fighters gesture while posing on a damaged airplane inside Tabqa Military Airport after taking control from Daesh , west of Raqqa city on Sunday.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851426453472280576


----------



## ultron

SAA Metis M guy busts some rebel tanks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851584986490826752


----------



## ultron

2 Su-35S and an L-39


----------



## yavar

Russia Gen Konashenkov: Syria air defences will be strengthen ژنرال کوناشنکوف: پدافند هوایی تقویت می‌کنیم





Russia To Strengthen Syria’s Defenses From Future US Strikes
Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov has confirmed that Moscow will be strengthening Syria’s air defenses following the massed US cruise missile attack on a Syrian airbase Thursday night.
https://www.rt.com/news/383942-russia-missile-protection-syria/


----------



## 500

yavar said:


> Russia Gen Konashenkov: Syria air defences will be strengthen ژنرال کوناشنکوف: پدافند هوایی تقویت می‌کنیم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia To Strengthen Syria’s Defenses From Future US Strikes
> Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov has confirmed that Moscow will be strengthening Syria’s air defenses following the massed US cruise missile attack on a Syrian airbase Thursday night.
> https://www.rt.com/news/383942-russia-missile-protection-syria/


No matter how many times u strengthen zero, it will still remain zero.

Ceasefire Putin style:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> No matter how many times u strengthen zero, it will still remain zero.
> 
> Ceasefire Putin style:




Yes much like Israeli air defenses. No matter how hard Israel strengthens its air defenses Israel fails to shoot down rockets made from coke cans.

Much like Israel fired 3 times on a drones from both SAMs as well as military aircraft and couldn't hit crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> No matter how many times u strengthen zero, it will still remain zero.
> 
> Ceasefire Putin style:



Says who there is a ceasefire? The only good jihadist is a dead jihadist.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> U post video of civilian fleeing from Assad bombs what it suppose to prove?
> 
> Sunnis in Syria have basically 3 choices:
> 
> 1) Submit to Assad dictatorship.
> 2) Daily barrel bombs and starvation.
> 3) Exile in tents.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) and 3) are terrible choices yet 2/3 of Syrian Sunnis chose it over Assad. Imagine the amount of hate towards that thug. And you seriously think u can enforce Assad on them?


Correction: Syrians have those 3 choices. I really don't think Assad cares if you are a Sunni, Shia, or moon worshipper.


----------



## Hindustani78

12:39
Russian Navy squadron in Mediterranean reinforced with advanced anti-sabotage boat - defense ministry

14:18
Two Russian servicemen killed, another one wounded in Syria - Russian Defense Ministry

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=2&id=747294

MOSCOW. April 11 (Interfax-AVN) - The Russian Defense Ministry never received maps showing which parts of Syria are controlled by the opposition and by terrorists, Col. Gen. Sergei Rudskoi, head of the main operational directorate of the Russian Armed Forces General Staff, said.

Despite agreements with the leaders of Syrian opposition fighters, "we still have not received maps indicating areas controlled by the opposition and terrorists," Rudskoi said at a briefing on Tuesday.

"This makes it extremely difficult for us to fight terrorists from Jabhat al-Nusra and ISIL [both terrorist organizations are banned in Russia]," Rudskoi said.

The Russian reconciliation center in Syria continues helping civilians across Syria, he said.

Since February 2016, the Russian military has conducted 1,044 humanitarian operations which delivered over 1,600 tonnes of food and essentials to the civilian population, Rudskoi said.

"Yesterday a convoy from the Russian reconciliation center delivered eight tonnes of humanitarian aid to the al-Shahba refugee camp near the city of Afrin in Aleppo province," Rudskoi said.

"Military doctors from the Russian Defense Ministry provided qualified medical assistance to 14,000 patients," Rudskoi said.

The ceasefire introduced in Syria on December 30, 2016, continues, he said. "The number of opposition groups, who declared commitment to the ceasefire, has soared to 204. Over the past two weeks truce agreements have been signed with representatives from 55 populated localities, bringing their total number to 1,452. The reconciled towns and villages have a population of over 3,100,000 people," Rudkoi said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/europe/mortar-fire-kills-2-russian-soldiers-in-syria/794412

Two Russian soldiers have been killed and another injured in Syria by mortar fire, Russian news agency TASS reported on Tuesday.

Citing the Russian Defense Ministry, TASS reported the slain soldiers had been providing combat training to Syrian troops.

The news agency did not provide any details as to where or when exactly the incident occurred, but blamed the attack on “militants”.


----------



## ultron

Daraa after bombs


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Yes much like Israeli air defenses. No matter how hard Israel strengthens its air defenses Israel fails to shoot down rockets made from coke cans.
> 
> Much like Israel fired 3 times on a drones from both SAMs as well as military aircraft and couldn't hit crap


Again butthurt kid with no brain. The only way to protect against "coke cans" rockets is to set C-RAM in every village:






And most probably their shells will do much more damage than rockets themselves. I never said that ur air defence is bad because u dont shot down hell cannon shells fired by rebels. But when you boasted u can shoot down all missiles and then could not shot down a single out of 59 that's indeed funny.



ultron said:


> Says who there is a ceasefire?


Russia says.



> The only good jihadist is a dead jihadist.


Yes only good Hezbie and IRGC is dead one.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Russia says.



Source?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851948744283127810


----------



## ultron




----------



## Beny Karachun

ptldM3 said:


> Yes much like Israeli air defenses. No matter how hard Israel strengthens its air defenses Israel fails to shoot down rockets made from coke cans.
> 
> Much like Israel fired 3 times on a drones from both SAMs as well as military aircraft and couldn't hit crap


"Fails"?
How come we fail? Israel's rocket casualties in the last Gaza war fell to 3, and all three of them were killed by mortars, which the Iron Dome has limited capability against. But that would be solved when the Iron Beam will be deployed

Its pretty hard to hit a UAV flying low and slow with Patriot, but I assure you, with the David's Sling this will never happen

On the other hand, the S-300 and S-400 were absolutely USELESS against Israeli, coalition, Turkish and US aircraft, let alone those gigantic flying targets called Tomahawks, you couldn't even shoot down one of them.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Major 13625 said:


> Russian missile shot down f 117 nighthawk! Dont forget


The F-117 had no equipment to know if it was locked on, and its weapons bay was open.



ultron said:


>


What is this light? 
White phosphorus?


----------



## ultron

Beny Karachun said:


> What is this light?
> White phosphorus?



Thermite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Putin terrorists keep attacks, frustrated by their missile defence impotence. Saraqib:


And even more terror attacks by Putin aka Khamenai aka Assad al Haiwan.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad al Haiwan



What's al Haiwan?


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Are you high? Drunk? Or just a blatant troll? It does not matter how many air defenses Russia had in Syria, they did not shoot or even attempt to shoot any of those Tomahawks.
> 
> But please if you have evidence they did, post it otherwise shut up with your conspiracies. Everyone is tired of your BS, im waiting for you to post hard facts and sources.
> 
> 
> Amazing how even a Pantsir can shoot down cruise missiles yet Israeli boy here claim otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 389927
> View attachment 389928


So u are saying that Russia could shot down Tomahawks, yet it allowed Assadists to be bombed and killed? Who is conspiracy troll?



ultron said:


> What's al Haiwan?


Animal. By the way, real name of Assad family is *al Wahish* - *الوحش* (the beast) then he changed it to Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Again butthurt kid with no brain. The only way to protect against "coke cans" rockets is to set C-RAM in every village:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most probably their shells will do much more damage than rockets themselves. I never said that ur air defence is bad because u dont shot down hell cannon shells fired by rebels. But when you boasted u can shoot down all missiles and then could not shot down a single out of 59 that's indeed funny.
> 
> 
> Russia says.
> 
> 
> Yes only good Hezbie and IRGC is dead one.




Sober up to reality. Even the US acknowledged that Russia never attempted to shoot anything down. Conspiracy land and reality are two different things. The funny thing that you are claiming is that Israel had no air defenses on its southern border, that's just rediculus. There is not much land to cover over Israel so even medium range SAMs can protect large swaths of Israel.


Israel could not shoot those rockets down just like they had to launch a fighter jet to go after a toy drone because the Patriot missile failed twice to knock the drone out but so did the Israeli jet.





Beny Karachun said:


> "Fails"?
> How come we fail? Israel's rocket casualties in the last Gaza war fell to 3, and all three of them were killed by mortars, which the Iron Dome has limited capability against. But that would be solved when the Iron Beam will be deployed
> 
> Its pretty hard to hit a UAV flying low and slow with Patriot, but I assure you, with the David's Sling this will never happen
> 
> On the other hand, the S-300 and S-400 were absolutely USELESS against Israeli, coalition, Turkish and US aircraft, let alone those gigantic flying targets called Tomahawks, you couldn't even shoot down one of them.





There was no S-400 or S-300 when the SU-24 was shot down, Russia only brought that to Syria after the SU-24 incident and Russia never attempted to target any Israeli aircraft or those tomahawks over Syria. You Israeli boys just can't seem to get that through your heads.

Russsian SAM batteries have shot down hundreds of aircraft including Israeli and American.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Beny Karachun said:


> What is this light?
> White phosphorus?


Thermite incendiary cluster bomb.








ptldM3 said:


> Sober up to reality. Even the US acknowledged that Russia never attempted to shoot anything down.


That means they could not even lock on Tomahawks.


> Conspiracy land and reality are two different things.


Failure is not a conspiracy. Conspiracy is to say that Russia could shot down Tomahawks, but allowed Assadists to be bombed and killed because of some conspiracy.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> So u are saying that Russia could shot down Tomahawks, yet it allowed Assadists to be bombed and killed? Who is conspiracy troll?
> 
> 
> Animal. By the way, real name of Assad family is al Hawish (beast) then he changed it to Assad.




Are you high? What part of Russia did not attemp to shoot down those tomahawks do you not understand? Both sides have confirmed it.

Why would Russia launch dozens of expensive missiles to protect at a mostly empty airport? Why would Russia risk war over that shity air base? Thank god Russia does not have people like you or Netan-yahoo in charge otherwise there would have been ww2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Are you high? What part of Russia did not attemp to shoot down those tomahawks do you not understand? Both sides have confirmed it.
> 
> Why would Russia launch dozens of expensive missiles to protect at a mostly empty airport? Why would Russia risk war over that shity air base? Thank god Russia does not have people like you or Netan-yahoo in charge otherwise there would have been ww2.


Assad lost 9 aircraft + 7 officers, including brigadier general + other equipment. Yet you claim that Russia could shot down them but did not. Thats major conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

500 said:


> Assad lost 9 aircraft + 7 officers, including brigadier general + other equipment. Yet you claim that Russia could shot down them but did not. Thats major conspiracy.


U Israelis and Americans, always provoke others to war. Russians were wise enough not to shoot down those tomahawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Major 13625 said:


> U Israelis and Americans, always provoke others to war. Russians were wise enough not to shoot down those tomahawks.


Russia wasn't smart, it just couldn't shoot them down, as if shooting down cruise missiles is a declaration of war.


----------



## Major 13625

Beny Karachun said:


> Russia wasn't smart, it just couldn't shoot them down, as if shooting down cruise missiles is a declaration of war.


was not smart? u have already agreed with me it was an act of provoking made by US which could escalate war with US! and smart people do there job with brain not with bullets! see how Russia annexed Crimea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Major 13625 said:


> was not smart? u have already agreed with me it was an act of provoking made by US which could escalate war with US! and smart people do there job with brain not with bullets! see how Russia annexed Crimea!


Lol I don't see it as provocation, but I don't see Russia shooting down those cruise missiles a declaration of war.
That would only prove that Russia's air defenses are working, they didn't do it. Because they cant
You think Russia annexed Crimea without any bullets? You are very wrong if you think so.

By the way, I am pretty sure the Arab spring is, as many Muslims and Russians say, the result of the Mossad and the CIA. Funny how we crippled all of our enemies without firing a single bullet


----------



## Major 13625

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol I don't see it as provocation, but I don't see Russia shooting down those cruise missiles a declaration of war.
> That would only prove that Russia's air defenses are working, they didn't do it. Because they cant
> You think Russia annexed Crimea without any bullets? You are very wrong if you think so.
> 
> By the way, I am pretty sure the Arab spring is, as many Muslims and Russians say, the result of the Mossad and the CIA. Funny how we crippled all of our enemies without firing a single bullet


Lol if arab spring was the result by Mossad and CIA than you are those people behind ISIS creation? who bombs Europe
59 tomahawks 110 million! for 6 old mig 23 overall damage 6 million from Syrian side? and that base resume operation within days! which full will stop them? Now those Russians and Chinese have hands on some intact tomahawks as well.


----------



## 500

Putin terrorists drop cluster bomb in Jisr sh Shughur:


----------



## Beny Karachun

Major 13625 said:


> Lol if arab spring was the result by Mossad and CIA than you are those people behind ISIS creation? who bombs Europe


ISIS was an organization way before the Arab spring, it was made in 1999 while the Arab spring started in 2010


----------



## yavar

Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Alliance With Either US Or Iran تیلرسون: روسیه انتخاب کند 




تیلرسون: روسیه بین ایران و آمریکا، یکی را انتخاب کند
وزیر خارجه آمریکا در نشست گروه 7 گفته که روسیه باید از بین ائتلاف با آمریکا و متحدانش یا ائتلاف با بشار اسد، ایران و حزب‌الله، یکی را انتخاب کند.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960122000497

U.S Secretary Of State Rex Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Alliance With Either U.S. Or Iran

Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Between Allying With Us or Iran in Syria
Russia must choose between partnering with the United States or the Iranian axis, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said at a meeting of the G7 nations in Italy on Tuesday. “We want to relieve the suffering of the Syrian people. Russia can be a part of that future and play an important role,” Tillerson explained. “Or Russia can maintain its alliance with this group [Iran, Assad, and Hezbollah], which we believe is not going to serve Russia’s interests longer term.”
http://www.thetower.org/4847oc-till...ose-between-allying-with-us-or-iran-in-syria/


----------



## Falcon29

yavar said:


> Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Alliance With Either US Or Iran تیلرسون: روسیه انتخاب کند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تیلرسون: روسیه بین ایران و آمریکا، یکی را انتخاب کند
> وزیر خارجه آمریکا در نشست گروه 7 گفته که روسیه باید از بین ائتلاف با آمریکا و متحدانش یا ائتلاف با بشار اسد، ایران و حزب‌الله، یکی را انتخاب کند.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960122000497
> 
> U.S Secretary Of State Rex Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Alliance With Either U.S. Or Iran
> 
> Tillerson: Russia Must Choose Between Allying With Us or Iran in Syria
> Russia must choose between partnering with the United States or the Iranian axis, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said at a meeting of the G7 nations in Italy on Tuesday. “We want to relieve the suffering of the Syrian people. Russia can be a part of that future and play an important role,” Tillerson explained. “Or Russia can maintain its alliance with this group [Iran, Assad, and Hezbollah], which we believe is not going to serve Russia’s interests longer term.”
> http://www.thetower.org/4847oc-till...ose-between-allying-with-us-or-iran-in-syria/



Tillerson is just in it for the money, he is not on the same page with the President. Just like during the republican debates, Trump and his VP were issuing polar opposite statements on policy towards Syria. Tillerson is just doing what the American elite requests of him. Keep talking about Assad just so people remember that Syria has to be on US agenda. But, they do not want him toppled, this is precisely what they want:

Despite all this, it was right not to intervene *because Iranian- and Russian-backed Shi'ite pro-government jihadis are best kept busy fighting Saudi-, Qatar-, and Turkish-backed anti-government Sunni jihadis; because Kurds, however appealing, are not contenders for control of the whole of Syria;* and because Americans have no stomach for another Middle Eastern war.

The direct American involvement that a few hours ago with nearly 60 cruise missiles in an hour attacking Shayrat Air Base implies siding with one side against the other, even though both of them are hideously repugnant. (While the regime has done the great preponderance of the killing, estimated at 94 percent, that's due only to its greater destructive power, not the humanitarianism of ISIS and its other enemies.

I see this military action as an error. Nothing in the U.S. Constitution requires that American forces fight in every war around the world; this one should be sat out, letting enemies of the United States fight each other to exhaustion.

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/227904


----------



## Hindustani78

*The success of Russia's fleet of warplanes in Syria has added to an increase in demand among foreign customers for advanced Russian combat aircraft such as the Su-30SM, Su-34 and Su-35, according to Russian United Aircraft Corporation President Yury Slyusar.*


Last month, military expert Boris Rozhin told Sputnik that Russia's Su-34 fighter-bombers, which proved highly effective in the fight against terrorists in Syria, will be upgraded with new avionics.

="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846838903730528256">March 28, 2017</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

*****************

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-opposition-regime-allies-exchange-hostages/795401
Civilians are now preparing to be evacuated from the Syrian districts of Madaya, Al-Zabadani, Al-Fuaa and Kefraya in line with a March 30 deal between the Assad regime and armed opposition groups.

Along with the evacuations, last month’s agreement calls for a nine-month cessation of hostilities and the delivery of humanitarian aid into conflict zones.

Madaya and Al-Zadabani, both of which are located some 40 kilometers northwest of Damascus, are currently encircled by regime forces, while Al-Fuaa and Kefraya -- both in Syria’s Idlib province -- remain encircled by opposition forces.

In line with the agreement, a hostage exchange was conducted on Wednesday between pro-regime foreign terrorist groups and Ahrar al-Sham, a leading armed opposition group.

The swap took place early Wednesday morning, when 19 male hostages -- and one dead body -- were handed over to opposition forces. Simultaneously, 13 pro-regime foreign terrorists were handed over to authorities in Aleppo.


----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1337382282983800


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852296007794794496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Assad lost 9 aircraft + 7 officers, including brigadier general + other equipment. Yet you claim that Russia could shot down them but did not. Thats major conspiracy.




The only consiracies is coming from you. *Both the US and Russia* has stated Russia never attempted to engage those Tomahawks. What part of that do you not understand? The irony is that you are too dumbed down to understand that it is you that is pushing conspiracies.

Russia is not stupid stupid to go to war over a few crusty Mig-23s and an ancient air base that all belong to Syria. Do you think any sane person would engage the US military to protect a few crusty Syrian Migs? 


Put up or shut up. It's an established fact that hundreds of aircraft including Israeli ones have been shot down by Russian air defenses so shut up with "Russian radars don't work". Here is a actually proof of a Pantsir destroying aerial targets.

Take note that, *these targets are smaller then Tomahawks*. Moreover, *without the use of a radar it would not be possible to shoot down *these targets.




Here is a target (E95) target drone destroyed by a Pantsir that is *1/3rd the size of a Tomahawk. *


After being hit by Pantsir radar guided canons:








Aftermath, note the rockets next to the E-95







Here is the target. Again only 1/3rd the size of a Tomahawk.






Low flying drone or aircraft destroyed.

Before:







After:







Another image of a target destroyed, but this time through the image of Pantsir FLIR imager.

Before:







After:








Another destroyed target:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The only consiracies is coming from you. *Both the US and Russia* has stated Russia never attempted to engage those Tomahawks.


Really? Where? 



> What part of that do you not understand? The irony is that you are too dumbed down to understand that it is you that is pushing conspiracies.


Fail is not a conspiracy. You are inventing a conspiracy that Russia could shot down Tomahawks but because of some conspiracy decided to not do to it.



> Russia is not stupid stupid to go to war over a few crusty Mig-23s and an ancient air base that all belong to Syria. Do you think any sane person would engage the US military to protect a few crusty Syrian Migs?


Just Few Migs haha just few Su just few officers. haha. Who cares about 7 officer lives? Haha. who cares about killed general. haha. We brought swarms of missiles over sea. Spend huge amount of money and wont use them when they are needed. Because missiles are more important than planes and lives.



> Here is a target (E95) target drone destroyed by a Pantsir that is *1/3rd the size of a Tomahawk. *


Without exact conditions of tests it proves nothing


----------



## yavar

*US airstrike on Daesh poison gas depot leaves many civilians dead *


----------



## blondeturkish

Reports that US consider stopping Iranian airlift to Syria. At least Saudi Arabia, Israel & Jordan would obviously support such a policy.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Really? Where?





*"So far, the Russian military does not appear to have taken any threatening actions, such as directing its battlefield radar or air defense systems to confront the Americans*, or carrying out aggressive actions in the skies, *United States officials said".*


https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...8/us/politics/us-islamic-state-syria.amp.html



I don't expect you to admit you were wrong. As always despite overwhelming proof that debunks your conspiracy theories you will continue insisting you are right. You will continue pushing your conspiracies.






500 said:


> Fail is not a conspiracy. You are inventing a conspiracy that Russia could shot down Tomahawks but because of some conspiracy decided to not do to it.





Russian never bothered shooting a single Tomahawk down. This is confirmed from both sides, so yes it's a conspiracy.


They never even bothered turning on their radars on their air defenses because the US undoubtedly had EW/ELINT aircraft trying to sniff out and collect data.

Even if the Russians were as foolish and feeble as you and they decided to engage the US militarily, they would probably fail to shoot all of those cruise missiles because it was a *saturation attack that utilized a flight path that would make it difficult to engage.*






500 said:


> Without exact conditions of tests it proves nothing






Those test prove that Russian air defenses can shoot down aircraft much smaller than a Tomahawk but nice try trying to tap dance around reality.


As for conditions, it was a Pantsir that engaged a E95 target drone. That drone is a fraction the size of a Tomahawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> *"So far, the Russian military does not appear to have taken any threatening actions, such as directing its battlefield radar or air defense systems to confront the Americans*, or carrying out aggressive actions in the skies, *United States officials said".*
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...8/us/politics/us-islamic-state-syria.amp.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to admit you were wrong. As always despite overwhelming proof that debunks your conspiracy theories you will continue insisting you are right. You will continue pushing your conspiracies.


You dont even understand what you are posting. They say that Russians did not try to shot down US planes!



> Russian never bothered shooting a single Tomahawk down. This is confirmed from both sides, so yes it's a conspiracy.


No, its not confirmed by any side. Its a stupid conspiracy not to shot down a Tomahawk directed at your allies when you can shot it.



> Those test prove that Russian air defenses can shoot down aircraft much smaller than a Tomahawk but nice try trying to tap dance around reality.
> 
> As for conditions, it was a Pantsir that engaged a E95 target drone. That drone is a fraction the size of a Tomahawk.


Physical size means very little if at all. What actually matters is:

1) Altitude.
2) Speed.
3) Parameter.
4) RCS.
5) Reaction time.
......
.....

Without all these data tests show very little. Especially when it comes to Russia where pokazukha is dominating.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/defense/941518

MOSCOW, April 14. /TASS/. Reports on the delivery of Russian-made Sukhoi Su-24M2 (NATO reporting name: Fencer-D) frontline bombers to Syria in April this year have nothing to do with reality, spokeswoman for Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Maria Vorobyova said on Friday.

Some media outlets reported earlier that Russia had delivered ten modernized Su-24M2 bombers to Syria.

"Information on the delivery of Su-24s to Syria in April 2017 has nothing to do with reality," Vorobyova said.

The Su-24 is a tactical frontline bomber with a variable-sweep wing. The bomber is designed to deliver missile and bomb strikes in any weather conditions, in the daytime and at night, including at low altitudes, and destroy ground-based and surface targets with precision weapons.

According to public sources, the Syrian Air Force operates several bombers of this type.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852975394189922304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852939713598156801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

http://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2017/...leashing-very-heavy-airstrikes-after/comments


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl




----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

80 plus Sunnis civilians killed by renowned FSA just because they want to get you of FSA slavery and move to sectarian dictator areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853274735777599488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Julian Röpcke*‏Verified account @JulianRoepcke
#Footage The morning in #Daraa city. #Assad's Mil Mi-24 drop bombs on the city. 
..........

What a hypocritical asshole this guy is. When it's Assad, he brandishes it as 'bombing the city', when Israel was doing it in Palestine in 2014, he did not post nothing about it. Nothing when Israel bombed refugees as well. I did a quick search in his history, to see if this asshole is concerned for humanitarian reasons, and all his posts related to the conflict in Palestine were condemning Palestinian militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853290800121348096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853322520040284160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853305955362197504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853331903558168576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853332623573254144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853347215691173889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853366612413612034

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853364430209470464


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853371475440611328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Shame on so called moderate rebels and their Supporters

*This Video must Watch *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853550416788934656


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853588039330869248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853577714175012864


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Charred and damaged cars at the scene of an explosion in the Rashideen area, a rebel-controlled district outside Aleppo city, Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853599575441014784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853622754268131328


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853729010823692292


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853768376753303553


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853963613748555776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853945848060923904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853937078463320064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853917789878456320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853914850669592577


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1485447288196886


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854080733136269312


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854326127044698113


----------



## Fledgingwings

Is US airforce present in Syria?


----------



## ultron

Fledgingwings said:


> Is US airforce present in Syria?



Yes but they are not active in western Syria where SAA is.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854376699563212801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854332413098459137


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854382361953357824


----------



## Umaish Khan

*The Syrian Quagmire – Pakistan’s Perspective *





The Syrian quagmire is one of the most baffling war in the history of mankind. As Syria war continues and as Pakistan’s ex-Army Chief General Raheel Sharif is nominated the chief of Islamic Military Alliance to Fight Terrorism (IMAFT), it may be time for Pakistanis to revisit the Syrian conflict for a better understanding to reach consensus on what should be Pakistan’s Syria policy, especially after the election of Donald Trump, whose Syria strategy is still unclear even after a clear shift in policy after recent strikes on Syrian Army airbase, which were in response to a chemical attack allegedly by Assad according to U.S. and its allies but disputed by Syrian regime and its allies Russia and Iran. Pakistan, who itself is a member of the Chemical Weapons Convention (CWC), condemned the chemical attack and called on all parties to find a peaceful resolution to the Syrian conflict. What initially started as a civil war has become such a nonsensical quagmire that even the parties involved have little idea where to go from here.

Continue to read @ groundzero-pk


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854455844901138432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Seems rebels are losing Hama too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854455844901138432



It would be nice if someone can post the articles of almasdarnews.com, I think that's the best coverage of the Syrian war and often have good maps. I can't post them myself since i'm traveling in China at the moment and it seems like the site is blocked here.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Syria has been messed up too much.No longer room for civilization.


----------



## HannibalBarca

beast89 said:


> Seems rebels are losing Hama too



They never had hama to begin with... who can they lose smthing they do not have...
Those last weeks push was Toward Hama... and they were successfull... ( almost 4-5 km from Hama) but lost momentum bc of RU Heavy air support and SAA support from Aleppo East front...
In the End ASSad took soldiers and equipement from the ISIS front to fight against Rebels... And still ppl thinking that ASSad is fighting Isis and Terro...

Have Fun

Ps: for those still on the ASSad side... With that you cansee where ASSad is attacking.. and As any grown man... you will be happy to see that ISIS area (Black) is untouched... while the green (Rebels) is almost all REd ( ASSad)
http://syria.liveuamap.com/


----------



## ultron




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> They never had hama to begin with... who can they lose smthing they do not have...
> Those last weeks push was Toward Hama... and they were successfull... ( almost 4-5 km from Hama) but lost momentum bc of RU Heavy air support and SAA support from Aleppo East front...
> In the End ASSad took soldiers and equipement from the ISIS front to fight against Rebels... And still ppl thinking that ASSad is fighting Isis and Terro...
> 
> Have Fun
> 
> Ps: for those still on the ASSad side... With that you cansee where ASSad is attacking.. and As any grown man... you will be happy to see that ISIS area (Black) is untouched... while the green (Rebels) is almost all REd ( ASSad)
> http://syria.liveuamap.com/


Wow, it looks like you're really upset that your genocidal Muslim Brotherhood friends are getting roasted by the Syrian army.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Wow, it looks like you're really upset that your genocidal Muslim Brotherhood friends are getting roasted by the Syrian army.



Well to this day it's your SAA/ASSad friends who killed almost 400K ppl..; Whatever you want to believe... one is still killing ppl by hundreds each day... while the other not  whatever it's a Muslim brotherhood or a simple Rebel... 

Even all mighty Ibliss son "ISIS" can't do what assad as done in hundreds year... 

Cheer a butcher .. it's your choice... it's just show us what you really are...


----------



## ultron




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Well to this day it's your SAA/ASSad friends who killed almost 400K ppl..; Whatever you want to believe... one is still killing ppl by hundreds each day... while the other not  whatever it's a Muslim brotherhood or a simple Rebel...
> 
> Even all mighty Ibliss son "ISIS" can't do what assad as done in hundreds year...
> 
> Cheer a butcher .. it's your choice... it's just show us what you really are...


I'd take your virtue signalling a lot more seriously if it hadn't been for the fact that you worship Islamist butchers such as Erdogan who are just as guilty of war crimes and human rights violations as Assad lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I'd take your virtue signalling a lot more seriously if it hadn't been for the fact that you worship Islamist butchers such as Erdogan who are just as guilty of war crimes and human rights violations as Assad lol.



Here it's syria and ASSad no Erdo...
But I see fact as it is...
One is a genocidal maniac butcher with 400k death on his hand while the other part who are rebels who don't kill for their pleasure ( btw HTS is seeing the US in Qatar next week  , yep this Islamist as you may to call them)

In the End, you are as guilty as him. Period. Just accept it and move on.

For someone who love Demos & Meritos... you statement and commitment for someone who stripped that to 400k ppl.. is somthing to be ashamed of... I feel pity for you.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Here it's syria and ASSad no Erdo...
> But I see fact as it is...
> One is a genocidal maniac butcher with 400k death on his hand while the other part who are rebels who don't kill for their pleasure ( btw HTS is seeing the US in Qatar next week  , yep this Islamist as you may to call them)
> 
> In the End, you are as guilty as him. Period. Just accept it and move on.


I never realized I was as guilty as a leader of another country lmao. Is that part of your doctrine of takfirism that justifies the killing of innocent civilians? It's easy to justify killing civilians when you can simply accuse them of being as guilty as dictators with whom they have no personal ties.

How pathetic. 

Look, I realize you're upset that your Wahhabi friends in Syria are getting liquidated, but that's not my problem. 

And did you just try to make the Al-Qaeda group HTS look good just because they're going to have a meeting with Qatari and US officials next week? Al-Qaeda leaders also had meetings with US officials in Baku, Azerbaijan back in the 1990s. That doesn't change the fact that they're Islamist lunatics lmao.

Dear oh dear. 

The fact is, you don't really care about Assad being a butcher or a dictator. Deep down, you just want Assad replaced by an Islamist, even if that Islamist was equally barbaric and ruthless.

Please use your virtue signalling on others. You can't use the democracy card to justify your stance anymore since you clearly don't care about democracy or human rights considering your pro-Erdogan views lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I never realized I was as guilty as a leader of another country lmao. Is that part of your doctrine of takfirism that justifies the killing of innocent civilians? It's easy to justify killing civilians when you can simply accuse them of being as guilty as dictators with whom they have no personal ties.
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> Look, I realize you're upset that your Wahhabi friends in Syria are getting liquidated, but that's not my problem.
> 
> And did you just try to make the Al-Qaeda group HTS look good just because they're going to have a meeting with Qatari and US officials next week? Al-Qaeda leaders also had meetings with US officials in Baku, Azerbaijan back in the 1990s. That doesn't change the fact that they're Islamist lunatics lmao.
> 
> Dear oh dear.
> 
> The fact is, you don't really care about Assad being a butcher or a dictator. Deep down, you just want Assad replaced by an Islamist, even if that Islamist was equally barbaric and ruthless.
> 
> Please use your virtue signalling on others. You can't use the democracy card to justify your stance anymore since you clearly don't care about democracy or human rights considering your pro-Erdogan views lol.



Well what you accuse me of... you are just doing the same...

In the End if you support ASSad and his wrongdoing, then in my logic you share some common ideology and therefore share his mistakes... since if ASSad is still alive today it's bc ppl still support him, whatever it's civilians or States...

So let's be clear here, bf you jump on your horses.
I don't give a slighty f*ck to any Khawarji around the globe, whoever they are and on whatever sect they from. Understood? or shall I put it deeper in your mind?

Rebels in MAJORITY WAS/ARE and WILL be moderates SYRIANS who are fighting against a Butcher (400k Death) named ASSad and his Clan. 

So Yes I will cheer them and only them for fight and destroy him. As for with what will ASSad be replaced by, I don't Really care, bc it will be the CHOICE of syrians. And since you are eager to HEAR THAT, as for TURKEY..; the TUrkish ppl WILL choose WHOEVER they want and what happen to them WILL BE at their own Consequences. Somthing Syrians NEVERRRRRR Choosed since Hafez empowerment. UNDERSTOOD!!

Last Thing What I Want and Believe is too me to Enjoy.. so please refrain to impose an ideology I NEVER cheered for.

I believe in Demos. I believe in PPL choice ( whatever it is, WHEN THEY CAN CHOOSE IT!) . 
AND I will not cheer neither help neither support anykind of lowlife the moment he CHOOSED to kill for his own Benefit. Period


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Well what you accuse me of... you are just doing the same...


No, actually I'm not. Unlike you, I support no side in this war. I don't hypocritically support one dictator and virtue signal against other dictators like what you're doing.



> In the End if you support ASSad and his wrongdoing, then in my logic you share some common ideology and therefore share his mistakes... since if ASSad is still alive today it's bc ppl still support him, whatever it's civilians or States...


You said I was as guilty as Assad because I supposedly supported him ROFLMAO.

First of all, I don't support Assad. I don't support any side in this war.

But let's suppose I did. That still does not make me as guilty as Assad. What are you smoking? This is the definition of takfirism LMAO.

When you accuse innocent civilians who've never harmed anyone of being as guilty as a brutal dictator, then you're indirectly saying that these civilians are fair game and should be treated just like the dictator. In other words, you're justifying violence against innocent civilians whenever you accuse them of being as guilty as actual war criminals. 

That's takfirism 100%. No wonder Tunisia has many Daeshbags.



> So Yes I will cheer them and only them for fight and destroy him. As for with what will ASSad be replaced by, I don't Really care, bc it will be the CHOICE of syrians. And since you are eager to HEAR THAT, as for TURKEY..; the TUrkish ppl WILL choose WHOEVER they want and what happen to them WILL BE at their own Consequences. Somthing Syrians NEVERRRRRR Choosed since Hafez empowerment. UNDERSTOOD!!


This is where your hypocrisy shows.

No international body recognizes the recent voting in Turkey, so the elections and referendums in Turkey right now are really no different from their Syrian counterparts. If you're willing to argue that the majority of Turks chose Erdogan as their leader in spite of all the rigging claims and international criticism, then how come you're not willing to recognize Assad as the chosen leader of the Syrian people, considering he was also voted by the majority of Syrians in equally controversial circumstances? 

See, that's why I don't accept virtue signalling from you. You don't really give a damn about the will of the people. You want it your way, i.e. the Islamist fanatic way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> No, actually I'm not. Unlike you, I support no side in this war. I don't hypocritically support one dictator and virtue signal against other dictators like what you're doing.
> 
> 
> You said I was as guilty as Assad because I supposedly supported him ROFLMAO.
> 
> First of all, I don't support Assad. I don't support any side in this war.
> 
> But let's suppose I did. That still does not make me as guilty as Assad. What are you smoking? This is the definition of takfirism LMAO.
> 
> When you accuse innocent civilians who've never harmed anyone of being as guilty as a brutal dictator, then you're indirectly saying that these civilians are fair game and should be treated just like the dictator. In other words, you're justifying violence against innocent civilians whenever you accuse them of being as guilty as actual war criminals.
> 
> That's takfirism 100%. No wonder Tunisia has many Daeshbags.
> 
> 
> This is where your hypocrisy shows.
> 
> No international body recognizes the recent voting in Turkey, so the elections and referendums in Turkey right now are really no different from their Syrian counterparts. If you're willing to argue that the majority of Turks chose Erdogan as their leader in spite of all the rigging claims and international criticism, then how come you're not willing to recognize Assad as the chosen leader of the Syrian people, considering he was also voted by the majority of Syrians in equally controversial circumstances?
> 
> See, that's why I don't accept virtue signalling from you. You don't really give a damn about the will of the people. You want it your way, i.e. the Islamist fanatic way.



If you wish 
As for your little Tunisia attack... Remember one Thing. We fought against Dictator like your beloved "secularist hero" Mister Assad and We won. 

And I am proud of That.

Last little Thing... I'm lovin it 

Death to all Dictators and Oppressors Whoever they are and Whatever "Beautiful" ideology they may sing with...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> If you wish
> As for your little Tunisia attack... Remember one Thing. We fought against Dictator like your beloved "secularist hero" Mister Assad and We won.
> 
> And I am proud of That.
> 
> Last little Thing... I'm lovin it


You've seen enough of my posts to know that I admire Tunisian democracy, so don't pretend that this is something that I'm going to be upset about.

Sadly, Syria was never going to be like Tunisia. Syria was almost always going to end up becoming a vassal state of a neighboring regional power.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> You've seen enough of my posts to know that I admire Tunisian democracy, so don't pretend that this is something that I'm going to be upset about.
> 
> Sadly, Syria was never going to be like Tunisia. Syria was almost always going to end up becoming a vassal state of a neighboring regional power.



Syria is what it is today... bc A madman choosed to take arms agaisnt his own citizens to stay in power... instead of playing it smart and put someone else as a puppet.

The conclusion is the same... Dogs don't do cats. His bloodline is a sick one. Period
And therefore should be eradicated.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Syria is what it is today... bc A madman choosed to take arms agaisnt his own citizens to stay in power... instead of playing it smart and put someone else as a puppet.
> 
> The conclusion is the same... Dogs don't do cats. His bloodline is a sick one. Period
> And therefore should be eradicated.


Yeah but if we use the same twisted logic that you apply to your beloved Erdogan, then Assad isn't really a dictator because he was elected by the majority of voting-age Syrians.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Yeah but if we use the same twisted logic that you apply to your beloved Erdogan, then Assad isn't really a dictator because he was elected by the majority of voting-age Syrians.



ASSad neither his father were elected... Never...
or maybe you still beleive the 95%-99% mark... I rly hope not... I rly hope not... Pls tell me you don't... bc if you do, YOU, then let's end it here. right now.

like his 2014 election with 85%... when 60% of Syria was either outside Syria or in rebel or ISIS territories


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> ASSad neither his father were elected... Never...
> or maybe you still beleive the 95%-99% mark... I rly hope not... I rly hope not... Pls tell me you don't... bc if you do, YOU, then let's end it here. right now.


No, I don't think his election in 2014 was free and fair.

That's the difference between me and you.

When a rigged election takes place in Syria that favors Assad, you don't recognize it.

But when the same thing happens in Turkey, you recognize it as the "will of the Turkish people" even though all international bodies say the election/referendum was a fraud.

That's the difference.

You resort to cherry picking because you have an Islamist agenda.

If a rigged election in Syria favors the Muslim Brotherhood, then you'll support it. 

So, like I said, you shouldn't virtue signal unless you're willing to be consistent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854711548853575681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> No, I don't think his election in 2014 was free and fair.
> 
> That's the difference between me and you.
> 
> When a rigged election takes place in Syria that favors Assad, you don't recognize it.
> 
> But when the same thing happens in Turkey, you recognize it as the "will of the Turkish people" even though all international bodies say the election/referendum was a fraud.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> You resort to cherry picking because you have an Islamist agenda.
> 
> If a rigged election in Syria favors the Muslim Brotherhood, then you'll support it.
> 
> So, like I said, you shouldn't virtue signal unless you're willing to be consistent.



See... again and again... you are puttig YOUR words into my mouth...
Shall I re-do it again??
Ok
An Election who is Fair and square ( TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE) done by a State... THEN the outcome of it ( meaning the result done by their OWN CITIZENS) should be accepted even IF IT'S IBLISS himself who won it... Understood? if it's fair, then the outcome and consequences are the ppl problem.

So... If tomorrow an election is held FAIR AND SQUARE with ALL SYRIANS, no exception give ASSad as a winner, then so be it. I may be against it, but it's their choice that's Demos. Period
Same goes for Muslim brotherhood or whatever you want to call them, bc for ME REBELS are not that. They are mostly moderate, simple Syrians who choosed to fight against tyranny.Period

Last thing for Erdo, TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE, this referundum is the TURKISH choice. But in the End even it's the" NO" won w2 days back... the situation is the same, you have a Country cut in 2.
AND Erdogan/AKP election to access to power was done few yaers back WITH NO PROBLEMS neither FRAUD and that was acknowledge by BOTH OPPOSITIONS!
The fraud thingy has started with the 2 LAST REFERUNDUM NOT ELECTIONS.

In the End Turkey is not Syria, they have a pop with an education of Demos, with counterpower and so on. If 60%+ of the pop want Erdo out... at least it will not be a Syria 2.0 ( I hope, but to this day we can't say for sure, so no jumping on the "IF" )

Ps: only few in Turkey says it's a fraud. EU/US and so on said their congrats...


----------



## ultron

HannibalBarca said:


> See... again and again... you are puttig YOUR words into my mouth...
> Shall I re-do it again??
> Ok
> An Election who is Fair and square ( TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE) done by a State... THEN the outcome of it ( meaning the result done by their OWN CITIZENS) should be accepted even IF IT'S IBLISS himself who won it... Understood? if it's fair, then the outcome and consequences are the ppl problem.
> 
> So... If tomorrow an election is held FAIR AND SQUARE with ALL SYRIANS, no exception give ASSad as a winner, then so be it. I may be against it, but it's their choice that's Demos. Period
> Same goes for Muslim brotherhood or whatever you want to call them, bc for ME REBELS are not that. They are mostly moderate, simple Syrians who choosed to fight against tyranny.Period
> 
> Last thing for Erdo, TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE, this referundum is the TURKISH choice. But in the End even it's the" NO" won w2 days back... the situation is the same, you have a Country cut in 2.
> AND Erdogan/AKP election to access to power was done few yaers back WITH NO PROBLEMS neither FRAUD and that was acknowledge by BOTH OPPOSITIONS!
> The fraud thingy has started with the 2 LAST REFERUNDUM NOT ELECTIONS.
> 
> In the End Turkey is not Syria, they have a pop with an education of Demos, with counterpower and so on. If 60%+ of the pop want Erdo out... at least it will not be a Syria 2.0 ( I hope, but to this day we can't say for sure, so no jumping on the "IF" )
> 
> Ps: only few in Turkey says it's a fraud. EU/US and so on said their congrats...



In the ME there are only absolute monarchies or dictator presidents. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

ultron said:


> In the ME there are only absolute monarchies or dictator presidents. Nothing else.



Not in Tunisia... if you are putting NA into ME...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> See... again and again... you are puttig YOUR words into my mouth...
> Shall I re-do it again??
> Ok
> An Election who is Fair and square ( TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE) done by a State... THEN the outcome of it ( meaning the result done by their OWN CITIZENS) should be accepted even IF IT'S IBLISS himself who won it... Understood? if it's fair, then the outcome and consequences are the ppl problem.
> 
> So... If tomorrow an election is held FAIR AND SQUARE with ALL SYRIANS, no exception give ASSad as a winner, then so be it. I may be against it, but it's their choice that's Demos. Period
> Same goes for Muslim brotherhood or whatever you want to call them, bc for ME REBELS are not that. They are mostly moderate, simple Syrians who choosed to fight against tyranny.Period
> 
> Last thing for Erdo, TILL PROVEN OTHERWISE, this referundum is the TURKISH choice. But in the End even it's the" NO" won w2 days back... the situation is the same, you have a Country cut in 2.
> AND Erdogan/AKP election to access to power was done few yaers back WITH NO PROBLEMS neither FRAUD and that was acknowledge by BOTH OPPOSITIONS!
> The fraud thingy has started with the 2 LAST REFERUNDUM NOT ELECTIONS.
> 
> In the End Turkey is not Syria, they have a pop with an education of Demos, with counterpower and so on. If 60%+ of the pop want Erdo out... at least it will not be a Syria 2.0 ( I hope, but to this day we can't say for sure, so no jumping on the "IF" )
> 
> Ps: only few in Turkey says it's a fraud. EU/US and so on said their congrats...


See, you're cherry picking.

Neither country has free and fair elections. And the recent referendum in Turkey was condemned by international observers by the way.

All I'm saying is that a little bit of consistency would be nice. Plus it'll make your arguments look more credible.

You can't condemn fake elections in one place and then turn a blind eye to fake elections in another place.

Just saying. 

By the way, you even refuse to recognize that 14-15 million Syrians are currently living under Assad rule whereas only 1 million are living under "rebel" rule.

That says everything we need to know about which side the majority of Syrians are with.



HannibalBarca said:


> Not in Tunisia...


Yeah thanks to the fact that Tunisia is geographically lucky and isn't situated close to countries like Turkey, Iran and Saudi Arabia, all 3 of which are interested in hegemonizing their neighbors.

Read the works of Robert D Kaplan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> See, you're cherry picking.
> 
> Neither country has free and fair elections. And the recent referendum in Turkey was condemned by international observers by the way.
> 
> All I'm saying is that a little bit of consistency would be nice. Plus it'll make your arguments look more credible.
> 
> You can't condemn fake elections in one place and then turn a blind eye to fake elections in another place.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> By the way, you even refuse to recognize that 14-15 million Syrians are currently living under Assad rule whereas only 1 million are living under "rebel" rule.
> 
> That says everything we need to know about which side the majority of Syrians are with.
> 
> 
> Yeah thanks to the fact that Tunisia is geographically lucky and isn't situated close to countries like Turkey, Iran and Saudi Arabia, all 3 of which are interested in hegemonizing their neighbors.
> 
> Read the works of Robert D Kaplan.



lol... here for you something, hope you good in Math 

There is around 20Mil syrians in 2011
400K death
6Mil refugees OUTSIDE syria
Around 1Mil in ISIS areas
Around 2.5-3Mil in SDF/Kurds areas

= 20Mil - 400K - 9-9.5Mil = 10Mil ( in ASSad + Rebels area)

Enjoy


----------



## Aryzin

Best solution is destroy Islamist nut job then Assad can step down and Syria can have free elections.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Aryzin said:


> Best solution is destroy Islamist nut job then Assad can step down and Syria can have free elections.



Assad had that chance back in 2011-2012 but chosed otherwise... he chosed bullets and repression... till Khawarji appeared on the battlefield... and yet to this Day 95% of airstrike/bombarment are done in Rebels area and not against ISIS... they even stopped to fight ISIS to send reinfocment to Hama...

In the ASSad don't want to step down. and why would he? when RU and IRAn use their power and jihadi militia like Hezbolla and iraqi militia to fight for him?


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> lol... here for you something, hope you good in Math
> 
> There is around 20Mil syrians in 2011
> 400K death
> 6Mil refugees OUTSIDE syria
> Around 1Mil in ISIS areas
> Around 2.5-3Mil in SDF/Kurds areas
> 
> = 20Mil - 400K - 9-9.5Mil = 10Mil ( in ASSad + Rebels area)
> 
> Enjoy


Unfortunately for you these numbers are false.

There are 14 million Syrians living under Assad rule. I provided you a credible link with the population figures many weeks ago. It was an internationally recognized source. Or did you forget?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

Foreign powers should stop meddling as well.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

T-72M1 said:


> what about the Saudis, they fund the "rebels" and claim to be well wishers of the Syrian people.
> 
> yet not a single Syrian refugee wants to go to Saudia, or is is that the Saudis don't want to take them in and are not quite the friends they are pretending to be ?
> 
> wiki says "it only offers resettlement for asylum-seekers whose families already reside in Saudi Arabia"
> 
> how convenient.
> 
> but they'll build 500 wahhabi mosques in Germany.
> 
> and buy al qaeda millions of $ worth of weapons to destroy a secular regime to replace it with an islamo-fascist one, just what we need, another jihad factory.
> 
> saudi, qatar, turkey, israel and nato are hell best on destroying that country, what a shitfest, someone should nuke a few of them out of existence.


The Gulf states will never truly accept Syrian refugees.

I still remember that Kuwaiti "analyst" on Al-Arabiya who said the Syrians were culturally different from the Gulfians and should, therefore, not come here lol.

Yeah the war was never really about those poor Syrian people. It was all about power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Unfortunately for you these numbers are false.
> 
> There are 14 million Syrians living under Assad rule. I provided you a credible link with the population figures many weeks ago. It was an internationally recognized source. Or did you forget?



Lol yeah and I proved you that he HAD no source, since he was "THE" one whodid the graph... 
Look just check UNHCR... I think they are quitly more reliable than him ...

Look as a grown woman as you are... you cans earch for yourself... and add or take out few figures with official dats from UN... just by taking out the number of Refugees OUTSIDE Syria + the death + those under SDF you dont have 14Mil...


----------



## Aryzin

As for Assad killing 400 k, I don't buy that at all. We are great at manipulation of media. Assad has lost at least 100 k in regular troops alone. Then his militias and all the civilians killed by rebels should be close to another 60 or 70 thousands. Either way this foolish war needs to stop.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Lol yeah and I proved you that he HAD no source, since he was "THE" one whodid the graph...
> Look just check UNHCR... I think they are quitly more reliable than him ...
> 
> Look as a grown woman as you are... you cans earch for yourself... and add or take out few figures with official dats from UN... just by taking out the number of Refugees OUTSIDE Syria + the death + those under SDF you dont have 14Mil...


OMG, really? Now you're distorting history lol.

You asked me where the numbers from the graph came from, and I provided you a link that had detailed population stats of all towns, cities and villages in Syria from 2016.

*Facepalm*


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> OMG, really? Now you're distorting history lol.
> 
> You asked me where the numbers from the graph came from, and I provided you a link that had detailed population stats of all towns, cities and villages in Syria from 2016.
> 
> *Facepalm*



Yeah if you wish...
Whatever... you are right. Assad have more po in his territories... he has the top 5 biggest city under him.. like Aleppo... And yet ppl of aleppo choosed to go to rebels area via buses... same for those enclaves who went to North Syria and so on... and those 6Mil refugees who flew Syria was bc of Rebels and their psycho discoball... and they are speak against ASSad in EU, by mistake I think or they get paid for...

Anyway.
Assad is Good and Rebels are bad.
Happy?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The Gulf states will never truly accept Syrian refugees.
> 
> I still remember that Kuwaiti "analyst" on Al-Arabiya who said the Syrians were culturally different from the Gulfians and should, therefore, not come here lol.
> 
> Yeah the war was never really about those poor Syrian people. It was all about power.



Yes, expect for that single individual (irrelevant too who is not speaking on the behalf of all Kuwaitis let alone all other Arabs in the Arabian Peninsula) from small Kuwait not being an authority of anything in this regard.

Not only that the idiot faced a huge backlash for such comments among locals.

Nor does it change the fact that KSA hosts the largest number of Syrian refugees in the world after Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey and Germany.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrians_in_Saudi_Arabia

Now we should ask that retarded Indian (with 20 banned users) how many Syrian refugees his beloved Mullah theocracy Iran has taken? The answer is zero. Not that any Syrians would want to live there, lol.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Yeah if you wish...
> Whatever... you are right. Assad have more po in his territories... he has the top 5 biggest city under him.. like Aleppo... And yet ppl of aleppo choosed to go to rebels area via buses... same for those enclaves who went to North Syria and so on... and those 6Mil refugees who flew Syria was bc of Rebels and their psycho discoball... and they are speak against ASSad in EU, by mistake I think or they get paid for...
> 
> Anyway.
> Assad is Good and Rebels are bad.
> Happy?


They're both bad. That's the point I've been trying to make to you for the last hour or two lol.

You're simply gonna have an Islamic dictator replace a secular dictator in Syria.

Syria will never be like Tunisia. It'll never be a liberal Western-style democracy. It'll continue to be ruled by dictators until it breaks up like Iraq.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> They're both bad. That's the point I've been trying to make to you for the last hour or two lol.
> 
> You're simply gonna have an Islamic dictator replace a secular dictator in Syria.
> 
> Syria will never be like Tunisia. It'll never be a liberal Western-style democracy. It'll continue to be ruled by dictators until it breaks up like Iraq.



Well if that the price to get ppl with some sort of peace and liberty without a butcher in the sky, then f*ck off Syria limits and make it into a 100 states...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Well if that the price to get ppl with some sort of peace and liberty without a butcher in the sky, then f*ck off Syria limits and make it into a 100 states...


Honestly, it's France's fault lol.

They're the ones who overthrew the Hashemites.

The Hashemites could've established a wonderful Arab country in the Levant. The French had to ruin it.

That was the only time in Syrian history when all sects and ethnic groups stood together under the same banner.

But the French had to ruin it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Honestly, it's France's fault lol.
> 
> They're the ones who overthrew the Hashemites.
> 
> The Hashemites could've established a wonderful Arab country in the Levant. The French had to ruin it.
> 
> That was the only time in Syrian history when all sects and ethnic groups stood together under the same banner.
> 
> But the French had to ruin it.



The Arabs revolted against the Ottoman to get thier nationalist ideology on track... 
By allying themselfes with the french and some British...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> The Arabs revolted against the Ottoman to get thier nationalist ideology on track...
> By allying themselfes with the french and some British...


I don't blame the Arabs for wanting independence from the Turks. All nationalities deserve to have self-rule / self-determination. 

The French were terrified that the Hashemites would establish a strong Arab country.

It was King Faisal of Syria who founded parliamentary democracy and the rule of law. He was loved by all sects and ethnic groups in Syria. 

Syria has been an unstable country ever since the Hashemites were overthrown by the French.

Perhaps it's time for Jordan to carve a Sunni Arab rump state out of Iraq and Syria. It's the best and only alternative to ISIS and other radical Islamists. And the Hashemites of Jordan are both Arabists and Muslims. Their interpretation of Islam is modern and compatible with global standards. They can become the custodians of the Sunni Arabs in the Jazira region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> I don't blame the Arabs for wanting independence from the Turks. All nationalities deserve to have self-rule / self-determination.
> 
> The French were terrified that the Hashemites would establish a strong Arab country.
> 
> It was King Faisal of Syria who founded parliamentary democracy and the rule of law. He was loved by all sects and ethnic groups in Syria.
> 
> Syria has been an unstable country ever since the Hashemites were overthrown by the French.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for Jordan to carve a Sunni Arab rump state out of Iraq and Syria. It's the best and only alternative to ISIS and other radical Islamists. And the Hashemites of Jordan are both Arabists and Muslims. Their interpretation of Islam is modern and compatible with global standards. They can become the custodians of the Sunni Arabs in the Jazira region.



they can't even promote neither protect themselfs let alone others...
And the moment jordan take few parts of Syria & Iraq... it will the end for her...

That's why, they should wait few decades like that till Tunisia come along...


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> they can't even promote neither protect themselfs let alone others...
> And the moment jordan take few parts of Syria & Iraq... it will the end for her...
> 
> That's why, they should wait few decades like that till Tunisia come along...


Tunisia should spread some of its democracy to Algeria and Morocco lol.

If the Arab Maghreb can rise as a liberal democratic center, then it'll be the best thing that has ever happened to the Arab World in ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Tunisia should spread some of its democracy to Algeria and Morocco lol.
> 
> If the Arab Maghreb can rise as a liberal democratic center, then it'll be the best thing that has ever happened to the Arab World in ages.



Morroco has no problem in the election side... it's their own type of governement, that's almost every morrocan accept and want it...
Ofc the free speech in some areas is restricted ( and it's getting way better since), but it's billions of year ahead of any arab country around the block( except TN). As for ALgeria, they had fair election back in the day, but switch to some dictator/demos combo. But after bouteflika death, I think they will be back in some sort of Nice demos track.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> Morroco has no problem in the election side... it's their own type of governement, that's almost every morrocan accept and want it...
> Ofc the free speech in some areas is restricted ( and it's getting way better since), but it's billions of year ahead of any arab country around the block( except TN). As for ALgeria, they had fair election back in the day, but switch to some dictator/demos combo. But after bouteflika death, I think they will be back in some sort of Nice demos track.


Is it true though that Algeria is ruled by a secret society?

I've heard this from Algerians rofl. 

They say that there's a secret society that determines the outcome of elections in Algeria, as well as the candidates.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Is it true though that Algeria is ruled by a secret society?
> 
> I've heard this from Algerians rofl.
> 
> They say that there's a secret society that determines the outcome of elections in Algeria, as well as the candidates.



Can't say it's secret, since we know about it ,but Algeria has a simili-military regime, who hold power since few decades.
Bouteflika is like a puppet and ofc Election is rigged at some point.

But bouteflika was a key figure of this Military branch in Algeria, therefore at his death, there is no one who can replace "His" image, so when death happen, ALgeria gonna be like Tunisia in 2011, a lot of ppl going into election, with ties and so on... + A pop who want change in the country...

So it's either , they sink in conflicts or choose a pacific way to restore some sort of a viable regime/demos.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

The windows are smudged. No good accuracy. Fire control computer makes wrong calculations and bombs hit all over the place causing unnecessary casualties to civilians in the vicinity of targets.













https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201602281035489469-syria-air-force-war/


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854760397924073480


----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854754794153676801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855021252653842433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

More bad news for the "pro-democracy" FSA cannibals in northern rural Hama today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855013794355048449

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

FSA-SF rebels are in full control of the heavily fortified Manshiyah district in *Daraa* city after weeks of fighting the regime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

HannibalBarca said:


> FSA-SF rebels are in full control of the heavily fortified Manshiyah district in *Daraa* city after weeks of fighting the regime



So? They can control rubble. But eventually aerial bombs will kill them. There are a million refugees in Jordan. They better start reproducing the next generation to continue the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855071832969445377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855062691156815872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

These kids were born in the war and they grow up in the war. They are used to deaths and destruction and they are trained to be cold blooded warriors. No fear. No pain. No feelings. The perfect warriors. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855062691156815872


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## Fledgingwings

Syrian people ! Sandwich Among Savages.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854591438637740033

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

About a dozen KIA in Syria after 2 years of combat. Much better than in Afghanistan where 14,000+ KIA. Kill ratio is about 1 to 10,000 in Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855110315138207744


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

ultron said:


> About a dozen KIA in Syria after 2 years of combat. Much better than in Afghanistan where 14,000+ KIA. Kill ratio is about 1 to 10,000 in Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855110315138207744


It is because Russia has trained the Syrian army. They're spirited fighters, all they need is intelligence sharing and equipment. Syrian army is the front line force that fights. Whereas, Afghan army is full of pu$$ies. They can't fight that's why Taliban has ruled them for years. It will continue to happen.


----------



## Carlosa

*Syria put its jets under Russian protection, and the US risks all-out war if there's another strike*

*http://finance.yahoo.com/news/syria-put-jets-under-russian-154454683.html*





U.S. Navy guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) fires a tomahawk

(The US Navy guided-missile destroyer USS Ross (DDG 71) fires a Tomahawk cruise missile in what the Defense Department said was a part of a strike against Syria on April 7.Reuters/obert S. Price/Courtesy U.S. Navy) 
After having as many as 24 of its planes destroyed in a salvo of 59 cruise missiles from US Navy ships in the Mediterranean Sea on April 7, Syria has repositioned its jets to bases protected by Russian missile defenses, according to CNN.

"The Syrian air force is not in good shape," Defense Secretary Jim Mattis told reporters at the Pentagon, according to CNN. "It's been worn down by years of combat plus some ... significant maintenance problems."

Still, combined with the dozens of planes from his Russian backers, Syrian President Bashar Assad has an asymmetrical air advantage over his adversaries — rebel groups that have little more than a few anti-aircraft missile launchers.

The move to bases near Russian missile defenses provides Syria with a clear deterrent against further US strikes. Experts say Russia's S-300 and S-400 anti-air defenses can knock down Tomahawk cruise missiles, which were used in the April 7 strike.

Additionally, Russia has moved three warships to Syria's coast, further complicating the US's options should it launch another strike.

US officials have repeatedly stressed that they are "prepared to do more" against Assad's regime should more evidence of the use of chemical weapons in Syria appear, but the recent developments on the battlefield mean an engagement would be much more dangerous.





Russia S 400 Triumph Missile Systems

(Russian S-400 Triumph medium- and long-range surface-to-air missile systems drive in a parade in Moscow in May.REUTERS/Sergei Karpukhin) 

Igor Sutyagin of the Royal United Services Institute an expert on Russian missile defense systems and strategic armaments, told Business Insider that the presence of Russian defenses didn't guarantee the safety of Syria's planes.

"One air defense battalion with an S-300 has 32 missiles," Sutyagin said. "They will fire these against 16 targets — maybe against cruise missiles they would fire a one-to-one ratio — but to prevent the target from evading, you always launch two ... but what if there are 50 targets?"

To further avoid detection, the US could use stealth aircraft like F-22s currently stationed in the theater.

Although the US could still carry out an attack against Syrian and Russian military targets, it would run a huge risk of killing Russian service members. The US warned Moscow ahead of the April 7 strike on Shayrat air base.

In this situation, where the target is Russian air defenses or planes on Russian bases, it's unclear if the Russians would back away from their hardware, and killing Russian service members would risk massive escalation.


----------



## 500

Alawi regime has is doomed, here is why:


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855179055745949696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855143787726860289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

As you know, the war in Syria will last centuries. So both sides need to rapidly reproduce the next generation of warriors to replace battle losses. The Sun is eternal. The Sun's light travels to Earth. Plants use chlorophyll to absorb light and transform light into matter according to E = m * c ^ 2. People eat plants and multiply to battle.


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855213859086446592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855141843515867136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Rebels have Chinese made M99 large caliber sniper rifles Qatar bought from China.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855137463655948290
SAA have AK-74M assault rifles supplied by Russia for free.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854898831946899456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855146136180465664
SAA have T-90 tanks supplied by Russia for free.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854591438637740033
SAA have T-62M tanks supplied by Russia for free.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854643953085407232
SAA have Kornet guided missiles supplied by Russia for free. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854642367772676097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854315538247540740
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fajr-5


----------



## monitor

ultron said:


> Rebels have Chinese made M99 large caliber sniper rifles Qatar bought from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855137463655948290
> SAA have AK-74M assault rifles supplied by Russia for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854898831946899456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855146136180465664
> SAA have T-90 tanks supplied by Russia for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854591438637740033
> SAA have T-62M tanks supplied by Russia for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854643953085407232
> SAA have Kornet guided missiles supplied by Russia for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854642367772676097




Hopelessly Syria becomes the testing ground for various weapons by different super powers, only sufferers are civilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

@500 @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855367981265768448

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855369322180616192


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855367423972827136


----------



## Falcon29

Jesus Ultron, 30-some alerts from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1750230841954138


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

In this March 23, 2017 photo, ethnic Uighurs sit near a statue of China’s late Chairman Mao Zedong in Kashgar, Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region of China. Discriminated in their homeland, many Uighur fighters are joining the Jihad in Syria, raising concerns at home that they may one day return to pose a major terror threat to China. | Photo Credit:  REUTERS 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...rns-at-home/article18190492.ece?homepage=true

* Beijing fears these fighters — instrumental in ground offensives against Assad’s forces — may one day return to foment terror. *

Many don’t speak Arabic and their role in Syria is little known to the outside world, but the Chinese fighters of the Turkistan Islamic Party (TIP) in the Arabic nation also known as the East Turkistan Islamic Movement (ETIM) are organised, battled-hardened and have been instrumental in ground offensives against President Bashar Assad’s forces in the country’s northern regions.

Thousands of Chinese Jihadis have come to Syria since the country’s civil war began in March 2011 to fight against government forces and their allies. Some have joined the al-Qaeda’s branch in the country previously known as Nusra Front. Others paid allegiance to the Islamic State group and a smaller number joined factions such as the ultraconservative Ahrar al-Sham.

But the majority of Chinese Jihadis are with the TIP in Syria, whose vast majority are Chinese Muslims, particularly those from the Turkic-speaking Uighur majority native to Xinjiang in China. Their growing role in Syria has resulted in increased cooperation between Syrian and Chinese intelligence agencies, who fear those same Jihadis could one day return home and cause trouble there.

The ETIM considers China’s Xinjiang to be East Turkistan.

*Their aim: remove Assad*
Like most Jihadi groups in Syria, their aim is to remove Mr. Assad’s secular government from power and replace it with strict Islamic rule. Their participation in the war, which has left nearly 4,00,000 people dead, comes at a time when the Chinese government is one of Mr. Assad’s strongest international backers. Along with Russia, China has used its veto power at the United Nations Security Council on several occasions to prevent the imposition of international sanctions against its Arab ally.

Beijing has blamed violence back at home and against Chinese targets around the world on Islamic militants with foreign connections seeking an independent state in Xinjiang. The government says some of them are fleeing the country to join the Jihad, although critics say the Uighurs are discriminated against and economically marginalised in their homeland and are merely seeking to escape repressive rule by the majority Han Chinese.

Abu Dardaa al-Shami, a member of the now-defunct extremist Jund al-Aqsa group, said the TIP has the best “Inghemasiyoun,” Arabic for “those who immerse themselves.” The Inghemasiyoun have been used by extremist groups such as the IS and al-Qaeda’s ffiliate now known as Fatah al-Sham Front. Their role is to infiltrate their targets, unleash mayhem and fight to the death before a major ground offensive begins.

*‘Lions of ground offensives’*
“They are the lions of ground offensives,” said al-Shami, who fought on several occasions alongside TIP fighters in northern Syria.

Xie Xiaoyuan, China’s envoy to Syria, told reporters in November that the two countries have had normal military exchanges focused on humanitarian issues, although Chinese officials have repeatedly rejected the possibility of sending troops or weapons.

In the last year, however, Chinese and Syrian officials have begun holding regular, once-a-month high-level meetings to share intelligence on militant movements in Syria, according to a person familiar with the matter.

“These people not only fight alongside international terrorist forces in Syria, but also they will possibly return to China posing threat to China’s national security,” said Li Wei, terrorism expert at China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations and Director of the CICIR Institute of Security and Arms Control Studies.

*5,000 Chinese fighters?*
Rami Abdurrahman who heads the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said there are about 5,000 Chinese fighters in Syria, most of them with the TIP fighters in northern Syria who along with their families make about 20,000. Mr. Li has said Mr. Abdurrahman’s numbers are way too high, adding that he believes the number are about 300 Chinese fighters in Syria who brought with them about 700 family members.

“As the control of the passage along the borders between Turkey and Syria is being tightened, it is becoming more difficult for them to smuggle into Syria,” Mr. Li said.

Syrian opposition activists and pro-government media outlets have said dozens of TIP fighters have carried out suicide attacks against government forces and their allies and for the past two years have led battles mostly in the north of the country.

The suicide attackers include one known as Shahid Allah al-Turkistani. He was shown in a video released by TIP taken from a drone of an attack in which he blew himself up in the vehicle he was driving near Aleppo late last year, allegedly killing dozens of pro-government gunmen.

In 2015, members of the group spearheaded an attack on the north-western province of Idlib and captured the strategic town of Jisr al-Shughour on the edge of Mr. Assad’s stronghold of Latakia region. They reportedly damaged a church in the town and raised their black flag on top of it.

In late 2016, TIP was a main force to briefly break a government siege on the then rebel-held eastern parts of the northern city of Aleppo.

*They know more than others: Assad*
The role of the Chinese Jihadis in Syria was a topic that Mr. Assad spoke about last month in an interview with Chinese PHOENIX TV, saying “they know your country more than the others, so they can do more harm in your country than others.”

Unlike other rebel groups, TIP is a very secretive organization and they live among themselves, according to activists in northern Syria. They are active in parts of Idlib and in the strategic town of Jisr al-Shughour, as well as the Kurdish Mountains in the western province of Latakia.

Abdul-Hakim Ramadan, a doctor who was active in Idlib province, said one of his teams was trying to enter a north-western village to vaccinate children when TIP fighters prevented them from entering, saying only Chinese can go into the area.

Mr. Ramadan said unlike other fighters who have come to Syria, the Chinese have not merged into local communities and the language has been a major barrier.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855721950718681089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855721506428661763






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855699938977746944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855698831618560000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855694380627308545


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855694099130830848


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Bad news day for the jihadist cannibals in Syria.^^


----------



## The SiLent crY

Seems like the Syrian Army and allies are having fun in north Hama


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855825145713348613


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Lots of Khamenai sect terrorists were turned to BBQ today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4S3LLvxpmE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNLx4CU1Fxs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBUt6-DxK5o
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkGoEjC91HQ
> 
> All from today



reported for inappropriate language


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855778596513886209


----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=836858736452727

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

I see Assad is winning good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OTR-21_Tochka


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## HAIDER

Once upon a time..










Anyone who is these two guys ?


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856171207720349697


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron




----------



## Serpentine

All terrorist gains in Hama has been reversed, SAA captured Halfaya town near Muharaddah today.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Serpentine said:


> All terrorist gains in Hama has been reversed, SAA captured Halfaya town near Muharaddah today.


*REBELS* gains in Hama has been reversed, *SAA+RU+IRGC+Hizbollah+Shiites Iraqis Militia* captured Halfaya town near Muharaddah today.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856182531636514818


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

HannibalBarca said:


> *REBELS* gains in Hama has been reversed, *SAA+RU+IRGC+Hizbollah+Shiites Iraqis Militia* captured Halfaya town near Muharaddah today.



You may call your dear Al-Qaeda as rebels, freedom fighters or whatever for all we care, doesn't matter much in this case. They are what they are, terrorists, always have been, always will be. That also includes all those allied to Al-Qaeda in Hama battle, which includes FSA terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Serpentine said:


> You may call your dear Al-Qaeda as rebels, freedom fighters or whatever for all we care, doesn't matter much in this case. They are what they are, terrorists, always have been, always will be. That also includes all those allied to Al-Qaeda in Hama battle, which includes FSA terrorists.



You may call them whatever you want too 

For me and the MAJORITY of THE GLOBE think of them as being REBELS ( with few radicals) who are fighting against a Butcher... and that Butcher is only BACKED by the same Species as HIM...

Facts=Facts

History will tell the truth about them on both side.
And thanks GOD even Iranians themselfs are seeing it...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856129931620823044




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1914606372129924


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

HannibalBarca said:


> *REBELS* gains in Hama has been reversed, *SAA+RU+IRGC+Hizbollah+Shiites Iraqis Militia* captured Halfaya town near Muharaddah today.


Actually, the SAA has recaptured *more* territory from the FSA than it has lost since the start of the Hama offensive lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856209164179300356


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/biggest-cities-in-syria.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856433503575080960


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856466428681224192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856479990090694656


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Since majority of Syrian people (which they call jihadists, rats, cannibals etc) oppose Assadist regime.



incorrect


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> incorrect


On last free elections in Syria Baath terrorists got 11.6% of votes.

That explains why Assad needs to import thugs from all over the world to hold Syria, despite thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So I heard Israel recently created tender to create a wall around their new border , just wondering when is Israel planning to create this wall

Similarly buddy Kurds getting some land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Su-22 can carry 2. Su-24 / 35 / 30 / 34 can carry 4. More than 10,000 bombs recently shipped from Russia. Cheap.































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w1BETk6c-Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAplFlVX9XA


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## 500

My messages are deleted for "insulting nation/religion/ethnicity", although I did not even mention any nation/religion/ethnicity at all. Apparently moderators on this forum think that Assad and Khamenai are nation/religion/ethnicity and not corrupt war criminal dictators.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Syria is still pretty much open.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856512750826143744


----------



## TaimiKhan

What a beautiful country Syria was, now a heap of rubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Another bad day for John McCain's jihadists in Syria:

https://twitter.com/CivilWarMap/status/856467644198903808

https://twitter.com/CivilWarMap/status/856570047640330240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Atilla1 said:


> Turkey will liberate Syria from the tyrannical regime of Bashar Assad. The Syrian Turkmen need our help.


Why doesn't Turkey just annex the Syrian Turkmen areas and be done with it?


----------



## ultron

http://i.imgur.com/G3VHsrV.jpg


----------



## ultron

https://twitter.com/nabaamedia/status/856545605136650242


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## TaimiKhan

Atilla1 said:


> Thanks to Iran and Assad. They oppressed their Sunni population for so long. They planted the seeds of this war.


I believe the thanks should be given to the west and arrogant arabs for making this fire huge. I blame them much more compared to assad or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> I believe the thanks should be given to the west and arrogant arabs for making this fire huge. I blame them much more compared to assad or others.


So you believe that if people daro stand against corrupt dictator, the dictator has right:

1) Slaughter them.
2) Torture them and their kids.
3) Slaughter their kids in beds and break skulls with rifle butts.
4) Stave them.
5) Drop barrel bombs.
6) Gas them.
7) Drop vacuum bombs, to annihilate even those who hide in shelters.
8) Burn them with thermite bombs.
9) Displace millions.

But those who dare to talk against these actions should be blamed.


----------



## TaimiKhan

500 said:


> So you believe that if people daro stand against corrupt dictator, the dictator has right:
> 
> 1) Slaughter them.
> 2) Torture them and their kids.
> 3) Slaughter their kids in beds and break skulls with rifle butts.
> 4) Stave them.
> 5) Drop barrel bombs.
> 6) Gas them.
> 7) Drop vacuum bombs, to annihilate even those who hide in shelters.
> 8) Burn them with thermite bombs.
> 9) Displace millions.
> 
> But those who dare to talk against these actions should be blamed.


If that is ur criteria then u guys, usa and all others get to go also. Many of the things posted by u have been done by so called civilized democratic countries also. 

And by removing such dictators have u given them a better future ? Are they better then before ? What is libya now ? What shape is iraq in now ? And see how syria ended in. Yemen ? Is the world safer place now or was it before ? 

I know u Israelis / Jews are loving what is happening to Muslims and would never want a good thing for us. So plz stop ur drama of trying to show that u r humans and care for us.

And had it been u guys. U would have performed much worse then what assad or others r doing.


----------



## 500

TaimiKhan said:


> If that is ur criteria then u guys, usa and all others get to go also. Many of the things posted by u have been done by so called civilized democratic countries also.


Really? When it happened? Especially against own people.



> And by removing such dictators have u given them a better future ? Are they better then before ?


1) If people were not revolting we would still live in stone age.
2) There are also things called freedom and dignity.



> What is libya now ?


Million times better than Syria now and would be even better if crazy dictator Ghaddafi was removed before.



> What shape is iraq in now ? And see how syria ended in. Yemen ? Is the world safer place now or was it before ?


All better than Syria and result of dictators who don't want to share power.



> I know u Israelis / Jews are loving what is happening to Muslims and would never want a good thing for us.


You are supporting Syria slaughter not me.



> And had it been u guys. U would have performed much worse then what assad or others r doing.


There is no need in any woulda shoulda speculations. We HAD intifada, we HAD wave of terror attacks, we HAD tens of thousands of rockets on our cities (nothing even close to this happened in Alawi towns in Syria). Yet we did not respond in Assad way. We did not drob unguided bombs on cities, we did not depopulate or starve them. Total number of killed in 30 years of intifada is about 10 K - similar to 1 month in Syria.


Before Baath hunta took power there were many government changes in Syria and all were peaceful. But Assad decided to stay in power at all cost.* Assad or Syria will burn*. That was their slogan and thats what they did.


----------



## Solomon2

@TaimiKhan : did you ever think that what's necessary is to stop educating people to hate other people - and to start with yourself?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Solomon2 said:


> @TaimiKhan : did you ever think that what's necessary is to stop educating people to hate other people - and to start with yourself?


First start it from ur self. Just see how ur fellow friend 500 supports terrorist groups in syria and how u israelis have treated muslims on the lands u have occupied and literally expelled the muslims to man made prisons u call gaza and west bank. See how u have carved them into a wall barricaded prisons . I have never educated ppl to hate anyone. And i dont support assad or such dictators but when i see what the world was before 9/11 and now, it was better to have the dictators as the death and destruction that has followed is nothing compared to what they were doing. Millions killed, millions displaced, terrorists have spread and more and attacks happening with no ending insight. 

We are moving to a world war in coming years. Just see how many countries are involved in syria alone.


----------



## Solomon2

TaimiKhan said:


> First start it from ur self. Just see how ur fellow friend 500 supports terrorist groups in syria and how u israelis have treated muslims -


There are no Israelis in Pakistan treating Muslims. All you recite is the mandatory dreck and habits drilled in your brain through education, not experience. 



> I have never educated ppl to hate anyone.


But you have never educated anybody NOT to hate anyone. You have never publicly questioned whether or not your parents, teachers, political leaders, or nation are taking the right course or not by blindly and thoroughly hating a distant people who never live or visit Pakistan and who have never warred against it or its citizens. You have never publicly voiced the idea that Pakistanis look at the facts without distortion and then reflect upon their hearts to see if they should side with the Jews of Israel rather than the Jews' enemies. And maybe then if you did, the "world war" you foresee might not have to happen.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856897854509649923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856892907378421760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

same like MOAB test lolllz all of the powers do it .


----------



## Solomon2

TaimiKhan said:


> ..Just see how ur fellow friend 500 supports terrorist groups in syria and how u israelis have treated muslims on the lands u have occupied and literally expelled the muslims to man made prisons u call gaza and west bank. See how u have carved them into a wall barricaded prisons...



O.K. But then you also have to watch:

*Settler drummer gatecrashes Palestinian wedding*
*Revelers sing and dance to the music of Yoni Sharon, who decided to pop in to the event on his way home*
BY TIMES OF ISRAEL STAFF April 23, 2017, 1:27 pm

An Israeli musician surprised participants at a Palestinian wedding last week at which he showed up uninvited and began playing a drum, drawing partygoers to sing and dance around him.

In a post to his Facebook page, Yoni Sharon wrote that he was on his way home to the West Bank settlement of Kfar Eldad, just southeast of Jerusalem, after giving a performance, when he noticed a wedding in a nearby Palestinian village “that I had to go to,” even though he wasn’t invited.

The accompanying video shows Sharon playing his darbuka drum as Arabic music plays in the background, with a crowd of Palestinian men standing around him and watching.

As Sharon continues to play, the excitement of the crowd gradually grows, and by the end of the video Sharon is surrounded by revelers singing and dancing.





__ https://www.facebook.com/





At the end of the post, Sharon wrote, “For those that know me, my views on the Middle East conflict are already known, don’t worry,” which he further explained in response to a comment, writing, “I sit with Arabs and we laugh together about the pluralistic Israeli left that that thinks it can bring peace from the cafes in Tel Aviv.

“The entirety of my values (the family unit, etc.) as a religious and conservative person are much more similar to my Palestinian neighbors than those of the secular and promiscuous left,” he added.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Fighters from the predominantly-Kurdish Syrian Democratic Forces.(AP File Photo)*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...wn-of-tabqa/story-8XoaqdPGx18qEpqbtoULIL.html

A US-backed alliance of Arab-Kurdish forces entered the key jihadist-held town of Tabqa on Monday as they pursued their campaign against the Islamic State group in northern Syria.

The Syrian Democratic Forces have set their sights on Tabqa and the adjacent dam as part of their broader offensive for the city of Raqa, the Syrian heart of the jihadists’ self-styled “caliphate” since 2014.

Supported by US-led coalition air strikes and special forces advisers, the SDF surrounded Tabqa in early April.

On Monday, they entered it for the first time, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group said.

“They seized control of several points in the town’s south and were advancing on its western edges,” said Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman.

The US-led coalition warplanes carried out “intense” strikes in support of the offensive, he said, adding that one raid had killed seven children and four women trying to flee Tabqa.

In an online statement, the SDF said it had captured IS-held positions in west Tabqa, including a roundabout, and part of a southern district.

“There are now clearing operations in the liberated positions,” the SDF said.

*‘Real battle begins now’*

Tabqa sits on a key supply route about 55 kilometres (34 miles) west of Raqa, and served as an important IS command base, housing the group’s main prison.

According to the Syrian Economic Task Force, a Dubai-based think tank, Tabqa is home to 85,000 people including IS fighters from other areas.

The assault on Tabqa began in late March when SDF forces and their US-led coalition allies were airlifted behind IS lines.

The ensuing fight has been intense, with IS dispatching suicide bombers daily to try to slow the offensive and coalition warplanes intensifying their raids.

“The real battle begins now,” Abdel Rahman said on Monday, adding that IS fighters had “no way” out of the town.

For months, the SDF has been advancing on Raqa, hoping to encircle it before a final attack.

The city was home to around 240,000 residents before 2011, and more than 80,000 people have fled to it from other parts of the country.

Syria’s war has left more than 320,000 people dead since it began with protests in 2011 that were brutally repressed by the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

Regional and international powers have since been drawn into the complex conflict, in which internationally prohibited weapons such as cluster bombs and toxic gas have been used.

On April 4, a suspected chemical attack killed 88 civilians, including many children, in the northwestern rebel-held town of Khan Sheikhun.


----------



## Zhukov

Ok so a random video of a Flanker flying (Without any bombs of heavy armaments attached)
And then distruction of rubbled building video attached.
And it is russian Su35 bombing civilians.
Kudis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856956216303652867

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856955008709005313
Grank army Su-35 and Su-22 attack Daraa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856897854509649923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856928370482966529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856952288061124608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857043779680907267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857204544392093697


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Another bad day for John McCain's terrorist friends in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857236325728235522


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai terrorists drop unguided vacuum bombs on populated town of Houla:



reported for inappropriate language


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> You are right, these creatures (Assad, Khamenai, Putin) are much worse than any other terrorist. No other terrorists drop incendiary and vacuum bombs on kids, no other terrorists starve kids, no other terrorists gas kids. But there is no better definition to describe them.



In war people die. There is war every single day ever since humanity came into existence. Get used to it.


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> In war people die. There is war every single day ever since humanity came into existence. Get used to it.


*Additional to the Geneva Conventions, 1977*


Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. Indiscriminate attacks are:
those which are not directed at a specific military objective;
those which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or
those which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by this Protocol; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction.


Among others, the following types of attacks are to be considered as indiscriminate:
an attack by bombardment by any methods or means which treats as a single military objective a number of clearly separated and distinct military objectives located in a city, town, village or other area containing a similar concentration of civilians or civilian objects; and
an attack which may be expected to cause incidental loss of civilian life, injury to civilians, damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof, which would be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated.



Those who drop unguided bombs in populated are war criminals and terrorists.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> *Additional to the Geneva Conventions, 1977*
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. Indiscriminate attacks are:
> those which are not directed at a specific military objective;
> those which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or
> those which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by this Protocol; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction.
> 
> 
> Among others, the following types of attacks are to be considered as indiscriminate:
> an attack by bombardment by any methods or means which treats as a single military objective a number of clearly separated and distinct military objectives located in a city, town, village or other area containing a similar concentration of civilians or civilian objects; and
> an attack which may be expected to cause incidental loss of civilian life, injury to civilians, damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof, which would be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated.
> 
> 
> Those who drop unguided bombs in populated are war criminals and terrorists.



The family of enemy combatants including wives and kids are fair game.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Funny that moderators on this forum think that Khamenai, Putin and Assad are "nations" or "religions". No, they are not nations nor religions. They are nothing but terrorists and war criminals.
> 
> In same time its ok to call Syrians who oppose criminal dictators "terrorists", "cannibals", "rats" etc.
> 
> Those who drop vacuum bombs on towns are much worse than any terrorists.
> 
> Those who starve kids are much worse than any terrorists.
> 
> Those who gas kids are much worse than any terrorists.
> 
> All these Assad and friend crimes are CONFIRMED BY UN.
> 
> And those who delete my messages are cooperating with these crimes and terrorism.



The whole existence of Israel are terrorists then, but wait, we already knew it.


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The whole existence of Israel are terrorists then, but wait, we already knew it.


Israel does not do any of it.

Sometimes Assad aka Putin Aka Khamenai use guided weapons. When they need to bomb hospital:
















They are successful: average life expectancy in Syria dropped by 20 years (in rebel areas would be 30 years and more).


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857528305678942208


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857560076604911618


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857635030637711360


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857666405117943808


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857755102219776001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857755329802764288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857755521780240386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857756806789070848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857758015541399553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857762393593712641


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron




----------



## BHarwana

*According to a source familiar with the situation, Syrian government forces have regained control over the country's biggest gas field, the Shaer gas reservoir northwest of Palmyra from the Daesh terrorist group.*

BEIRUT (Sputnik) – The Syrian government forces have regained control over the country's biggest gas field, the Shaer gas reservoir northwest of Palmyra, from the Daesh terrorist group, outlawed in Russia, a source familiar with the situation told Sputnik Friday.

"The Syrian army has completely regained control over the Shaer field. The fighting continues on the outskirts, however, field engineers have already started to neutralize explosive devices," the source said.

Daesh militants seized the Shaer gas reservoir, which used to produce about 3 million cubic meters of gas every day, in May 2016.
https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201704281053095916-syrian-army-daesh/


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857966847286751233




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

wahabi infighting starts again in ghouta..which brethren you supporting @chauvunist , warlords and criminals fighting over money and power and where is your powerful king?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858071765339308032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857889906806341632

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

beast89 said:


> wahabi infighting starts again in ghouta..which brethren you supporting @chauvunist , warlords and criminals fighting over money and power and where is your powerful king?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858071765339308032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857889906806341632




U.S,Israel,Saudi Arabia,Qatar, and Turkey........must be worrying now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

info on the 5th corps who will end the wahhabi revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

beast89 said:


> info on the 5th corps who will end the wahhabi revolution


5th 6th 7th 8th each one of assad's dog will die a horrible death. without air support we both know how dedicated and trained these forces are. Daesh can pet them for fun if it wasn't for Assad and Khameini cock sucking of Putin for airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Grank army Fagot / Konkurs launcher in northern Hama province








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858123262232072192


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857964647982309377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857986417091203073


----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> 5th 6th 7th 8th each one of assad's dog will die a horrible death. without air support we both know how dedicated and trained these forces are. Daesh can pet them for fun if it wasn't for Assad and Khameini cock sucking of Putin for airstrikes.


last time i checked the rebels were dying like dogs, not even given burials, the coward saudi king cant even offer refuge to these men and their family. Being used and tossed aside like toilet paper all for saudi money which is worthless whilst qatari and saudi royal live the life of luxury. Best of all the rebels can't even say single bad thing to their financial backers for how they've been treated like garbage for the fear of losing their blood money. That's a true dogs death, buddy. Wahhabis are losing on all fronts and have little man power, i can understand why you are so salty


----------



## Hindustani78

11:01
Around 15 Black Sea Fleet ships operate in Russian Navy taskforce in Mediterranean since December


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858322107750465536 @chauvunist


----------



## Malik Alpha

beast89 said:


> last time i checked the rebels were dying like dogs, not even given burials, the coward saudi king cant even offer refuge to these men and their family. Being used and tossed aside like toilet paper all for saudi money which is worthless whilst qatari and saudi royal live the life of luxury. Best of all the rebels can't even say single bad thing to their financial backers for how they've been treated like garbage for the fear of losing their blood money. That's a true dogs death, buddy. Wahhabis are losing on all fronts and have little man power, i can understand why you are so salty



But you cant change the fact that without air support your forces are shit. and you are mistaken here is no shortafe of man power against Asshead and co. There are millions upon millions of Mujahideens ready to sacrifice their life for Allah. You just need to come out like men not sneaky bastards. Stop doing Taqiyya I know its in ur religion but men dont do that.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1092096/world

ISTANBUL: A convoy of Turkish military vehicles has relocated to a base near the Syrian border as tensions with US-backed Kurdish militants escalate.

Footage shot Friday night shows armored vehicles and personnel carriers on the road. Private Ihlas news agency reports they were moved to Sanliurfa province from Kilis in the west with the completion of Turkey’s cross-border operation in Syria and may be used against Syrian Kurdish militants or YPG “if needed.”

Tension between Turkey and the YPG has been rising. Turkey conducted airstrikes against the group in Syria and Iraq on Tuesday, prompting clashes. Ankara sees the group as a terror organization.

The escalation led to US patrols along the border in Syria.


----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> But you cant change the fact that without air support your forces are shit. and you are mistaken here is no shortafe of man power against Asshead and co. There are millions upon millions of Mujahideens ready to sacrifice their life for Allah. You just need to come out like men not sneaky bastards. Stop doing Taqiyya I know its in ur religion but men dont do that.


not my forces, i enjoy them killing wahhabi slaves of zionist and america . Russia reduced its presence, i remember the gulfies cheering over that ! Poorly trained rebels fighting for money and gulfie royal interests was never going to win the war, your brethren needed intervention but your royals had other plans and assumed that USA would do it for them. Millions and millions get real, where are they gonna come from? Where were they for Palestine? Are you packing your bags for syria, buddy? Aleppo fell because half terrorists went to fight kurds for higher pay and now are killing each other for power and not for Allah. These mujahideen happen to be al qaeda  and they are dying a dogs death indeed and you can thank the saudi king on my behalf for that. Lol that paranoid sectarian rant shows the volatile nature of a wahhabi. Still waiting for your kings men march into syria, after all this is a cause for Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Eleven PKK/PYD terrorists were killed by Turkish artillery after a mortar attack on a southern border post, the military said Friday.

The army post in Ceylanpinar, Sanliurfa province, was targeted by mortar fire from Syria late Thursday, the Turkish General Staff said in a statement.

No soldiers were killed or wounded in the mortar attack.

The statement said Turkey responded with a heavy artillery bombardment that killed a three-man PKK/PYD mortar team as well as eight terrorists manning a vehicle-fixed heavy machine gun.

In a separate incident Thursday afternoon, a frontier post at Akcakale, around 80 kilometers (50 miles) east of Ceylanpinar, was attacked from Syria.

The military said seven PKK/PYD members were killed in response by Turkish artillery. A heavy machine gun was also captured, the statement added. Again, there were no Turkish casualties.

The PKK/PYD is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK, which is listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and EU.

Since the PKK launched its terror campaign in 1984, an estimated 40,000 people have been killed in Turkey in related violence.

Following a fragile cease-fire, the group resumed fighting in July 2015, since when it has been responsible for the deaths of approximately 1,200 security personnel and civilians, according to an official tally.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858350010584399875


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858380373255790593


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858402989710741505






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858388303015538688


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858384617891536898 

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...commander-rival-jihadists-slaughter-damascus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858457738539663360


----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...g-ground-elite-syrian-army-troops-18-graphic/


----------



## Malik Alpha

beast89 said:


> not my forces, i enjoy them killing wahhabi slaves of zionist and america . Russia reduced its presence, i remember the gulfies cheering over that ! Poorly trained rebels fighting for money and gulfie royal interests was never going to win the war, your brethren needed intervention but your royals had other plans and assumed that USA would do it for them. Millions and millions get real, where are they gonna come from? Where were they for Palestine? Are you packing your bags for syria, buddy? Aleppo fell because half terrorists went to fight kurds for higher pay and now are killing each other for power and not for Allah. These mujahideen happen to be al qaeda  and they are dying a dogs death indeed and you can thank the saudi king on my behalf for that. Lol that paranoid sectarian rant shows the volatile nature of a wahhabi. Still waiting for your kings men march into syria, after all this is a cause for Allah


So called poorly trained rebels made Asshead beg Russia and Iran to intervene. To defeat those poorly trained rebel;s Asshead had to kill more thn half a million Syrians by using barrel and chemical bombs.. instead of Syrians moving to Assad's controlled areas they preferred taking dangerous routes and living in refugee camps! You live in UK go ask any Syrian what he thinks about Assad and you will get your answer. Being a f***** cheerleader for Iran and Assad wont change the facts on ground. Do you see any Irani pigs conquering Palestine? You only see them killing helpless Syrians for a brutal dictator and yet twisted sons of dirty cunts like you just support Assad just because your loyalty lies with Khameini pig. yalla f off now Meet me anywhere in Pakistan If you like to talk to me more on this topic.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858602797448798209


----------



## beast89

Malik Abdullah said:


> So called poorly trained rebels made Asshead beg Russia and Iran to intervene. To defeat those poorly trained rebel;s Asshead had to kill more thn half a million Syrians by using barrel and chemical bombs.. instead of Syrians moving to Assad's controlled areas they preferred taking dangerous routes and living in refugee camps! You live in UK go ask any Syrian what he thinks about Assad and you will get your answer. Being a f***** cheerleader for Iran and Assad wont change the facts on ground. Do you see any Irani pigs conquering Palestine? You only see them killing helpless Syrians for a brutal dictator and yet twisted sons of dirty cunts like you just support Assad just because your loyalty lies with Khameini pig. yalla f off now Meet me anywhere in Pakistan If you like to talk to me more on this topic.



We got a big boy in the thread *who is too scared to go syria and fight for his coward king*...so much for the million and millions . Further proof your kind don't want the syrian war to end. There's many arabs and muslims in UK who support syrian government and honestly you think the government killed half a million and your beloved al qaeda is innocent. People in UK can think for themselves, even the leader of the opposition hates your terrorists. Most civilians live in government controlled areas that's a fact. Facts are wahhabis are getting eradicated on all fronts and you can keep on ranting and there's nothing you or your king can do about it. The thing about saudi wannabes, they deflect any criticism of how pathetic the royal family have been in all of this and try to hide the fact they support al qaeda. Still waiting for the saudi army to save your al qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/anti-daesh-coalition-patrolling-turkey-syria-border/808238

Anti-Daesh coalition forces are patrolling the Turkey-Syria border in the wake of Turkey's counter-terrorism operation in Iraq and Syria, U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) told Anadolu Agency on Saturday.

"Coalition forces are conducting joint patrols along the northeastern Syria-Turkey border to assess reports from both the SDF and Turkey regarding skirmishes and cross-border fires between their respective security forces," the statement said, referring to U.S.-allied Syrian Democratic Forces.

The purpose is "to discourage escalation and violence between two of our most trusted partners in the fight to defeat" Daesh, the statement said, adding that all parties in the region should remain focused on defeating the terror group.

Forty terrorists were killed at Iraq’s Mt. Sinjar, and another 49 at Syria’s Mt. Karacok in April 25 airstrikes by Turkish forces against the PKK and its Syrian offshoots, PYD and YPG.

The U.S. cooperates with YPG fighters among SDF ranks, which Ankara protests.

The Turkish military said the strikes, of which local governments as well as the U.S. and Russia had been notified, were meant to prevent the PKK from sending terrorists, arms, ammunition, and explosives to Turkey.

Ankara on Wednesday offered condolences to Kurdish Regional Government President Masoud Barzani over the deaths of up to six Peshmerga troops in the airstrikes.

The U.S. expressed concern about the deaths, saying that the operation lacked coordination with the rest of the coalition.






The Turkish military “retaliated” to a rocket attack on a Turkish border post in the province of Şanlıurfa from areas controlled by the Peoples’ Protection Units (YPG) in Syria on April 28, the army said, killing 11 militants. 

This added to an earlier statement, which said 11 border posts had been subjected to 13 attacks from areas controlled by YPG, following military air strikes on the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) and YPG in Syria and Iraq. 

The April 28 statement said the Aksoy border post in the Ceylanpınar district of Şanlıurfa came under rocket fire in the early hours of the day. 

The military responded, killing three militants using the rocket launcher and eight others in a vehicle carrying machine guns, according to information it took from local sources. 

Seven other militants were killed and another vehicle carrying a machine gun was destroyed in similar retaliation a day earlier, according to the military. The mortar shells hit an army command post in the Akçakale district of Şanlıurfa province on April 27, injuring one soldier lightly.

The military said in an earlier statement that 11 border posts had been subjected to 13 attacks from YPG-controlled areas. 

Six of the attacks came on April 27, the military said in a statement the same day, adding that the Turkish forces reciprocated. 

The YPG is seen as a terror group by Ankara due to its links to the PKK.

This was the second day in a row in which clashes have been reported across the border after the Turkish Air Force carried out a number of air strikes against PKK targets in Sinjar, Iraq, and Karaçok, Syria. In northeast Syria, strikes targeted the YPG.

“Forty terrorists were killed in northern Iraq, and 30 terrorists were killed in northeastern Syria in an air strike,” the Turkish General Staff said.


*Village guard killed in PKK attack in Turkey’s east 
*
Meanwhile, one village guard was killed and three others were wounded in an outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) attack in the eastern province of Van, state-run Anadolu Agency quoted local sources as saying. 
The attack was carried out in the Erciş district of Van, said the sources, who spoke on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on speaking to the media.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858467785965490176
these geniuses decide to fight each other now , its allah will i guess. Last time it was 500 killed in two in terrorist infighting. This time just under a hundred in two day


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858683511708020736


----------



## 50cent

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858384617891536898
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...commander-rival-jihadists-slaughter-damascus/



Lol they are blaming each other as SAA secret agents




hahah


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858737986946641921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

will be very severe consequences.


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> When they need to bomb hospital:


Without these fake videos fake propaganda pictures they will lose their little amount of support they get online on websites from dumb deaf and blind people



same girls used everytime to fool people and gain sampthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Without these fake videos fake propaganda pictures they will lose their little amount of support they get online on websites from dumb deaf and blind people
> 
> 
> 
> same girls used everytime to fool people and gain sampthy


Its not "every time". It was pictured in same hour in one place, they just transferred children hand to hand coz its faster and more effective. 






http://www.snopes.com/cnn-same-refugee-girl/

Only a total sick person will blame those who save kids and protect those who deliberately bomb them.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Its not "every time". It was pictured in same hour in one place, they just transferred children hand to hand coz its faster and more effective
> 
> Only a total sick person will blame those who save kids and protect those who deliberately bomb them.











 another ggirl supposr to be dead opened her eyes in chemcak attavk video is from Iraq or syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859045869139742720


----------



## Hindustani78

This Sunday, April 30, 2017 photo provided by the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), shows fighters from the SDF looking toward the northern town of Tabqa, Syria. U.S.-backed opposition fighters led by Syrian Kurdish forces captured more territory from the Islamic State group in the northern town of Tabqa on Monday, pushing the extremists to northern neighborhoods, close to one of Syria's largest dams. AP/PTI


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> another ggirl supposr to be dead opened her eyes in chemcak attavk video is from Iraq or syria


I just proved that ur conspiracy is BS and u repeat it again.

Meanwhile another terror attack by Assad aka Khamenai forces in Ghouta:











7 killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), made up of an alliance of Arab and Kurdish fighters, patrol next to boats at the Lake Assad, an enormous reservoir created by the Tabqa dam, as part of their battle for the Islamic State's (IS) stronghold in nearby Raqa. As US-backed fighters advance on the IS group's de facto Syrian stronghold Raqa, a waterway *





*A member of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) sits on a boat at the Lake Assad. Their direct land route from the territory they hold in the north is blocked by the Tabqa dam, which remains under IS control. So instead, they are running supplies across Lake Assad, an enormous reservoir created by the dam, as well as ferrying civilians fleeing Tabqa back across to safety. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)*





*Female members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) stand on a boat at the Lake Assad. The boats, borrowed from local fishermen and attached with orange rope, drive the “ferry” and its occupants across the lake multiple times a day on an hour-long journey. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)*




*Members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) wait for a boat carrying civilians. On Saturday, several dozen civilians waited on the northern side of the lake, hours after crossing to safety, as fighters loaded up the floating bridge moored near the Jaabar Castle, a local historical site. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*As the arrivals waited for permission to move north into SDF-held territory, fighters loaded vehicles with food and other supplies and drove them onto the makeshift ferry. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*

*Displaced civilians are seen on the back of a pick up truck after being rescued by members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF). Fighters offered civilians loaves of flat bread as they waited. The makeshift craft relies on local fishermen who have lent the SDF their boats. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*Members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) look towards the Jaabar Castle. They fish in the morning, but their boats spend the rest of the day serving as motors to get the floating bridge back and forth. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*The hour-long trip to the southern shore, where more civilians are waiting to escape, is a sharp contrast with the fierce fighting that awaits SDF forces in Tabqa. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*The US-backed force now controls more than 50 percent of the town, but has faced fierce resistance from IS, with the jihadists deploying suicide attackers, car bombs and weaponised drones. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*Capturing Tabqa will be a key step towards the advance on Raqa, which the SDF is seeking to encircle before beginning a final assault. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*
*Female members of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) take a piture as they stand on a boat at the Tabqa dam. On the water though, there is little sound except the engines of the boats and the thump of two US-led coalition helicopters overhead, helping secure the corridor. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)



*

*A member of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) sits on the edge of a boat at the Tabqa dam. (Delil Souleiman/AFP)*


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> really are u sure that girl was a. Victim or PR stunt to gain sampathy and support and as usual jihadis scape. Adults . Senior citizen escape childenr always become victims another lamr attempt to gain sampathy support


I repeat, they just passed girl one to another coz it works faster. 






And you built a moronic conspiracy based on it.

11 Oct girl is different girl from different place. She is from encircled Talbise town. You have totally no shame.

https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-eva-bartletts-claims-about-syrian-children


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> I repeat, they just passed girl one to another coz it works faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you built a moronic conspiracy based on it.
> 
> 11 Oct girl is different girl from different place. She is from encircled Talbise town. You have totally no shame.
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-eva-bartletts-claims-about-syrian-children


Since u r expert lier u won't accept reality. This girl is used in three different videos recyling same girl for videos I won't further argue with u



another greart piece of art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Since u r expert lier u won't accept reality. This girl is used in three different videos I won't further argue with u


They are 3 different girls wearing different green shirts:

https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-eva-bartletts-claims-about-syrian-children

Do u claim that rebels smuggled girl from encircled Talbiseh to encircled Aleppo just to make a "fake photo"? There are thousands children both in Aleppo and Talbiseh why do u need to make such a complicated operation?


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> They are 3 different girls wearing different green shirts:
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-eva-bartletts-claims-about-syrian-children
> 
> Do u claim that rebels smuggled girl from encircled Talbiseh to encircled Aleppo just to make a "fake photo"? There are thousands children both in Aleppo and Talbiseh why do u need to make such a complicated operation?


 another great piece of art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> another great piece of art


After I debunked 2 conspiracy trash u come with third.






What make u think that these two are same ladies? I dont see any similarity at all.


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859144494725378060

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858683511708020736


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859150105169080320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859152379924668418


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## T-72



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859122619282534400


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859122619282534400


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/world/iran-to-continue-sending-military-advisers-to-syria-4638414/

Iran will provide military advisers to Syria for as long as necessary in support of President Bashar al Assad’s forces, a senior commander in the Iranian Revolutionary Guards was quoted on Tuesday as saying. Iran has provided military support to Assad’s forces since at least 2012, but initially did not comment publicly on its role. But as the military support increased and Iranian casualties also rose, officials began to speak more openly. “The advisory help isn’t only in the field of planning but also on techniques and tactics,” the Fars news agency quoted Mohammad Pakpour, head of the Revolutionary Guard ground forces, as saying. “And because of this the forces have to be present on the battlefield.”

“We will continue our advisory help as long as they (the Syrians) need it,” he added. An Iranian official said late last year that more than 1,000 Iranians had been killed in the Syrian civil war. These include a handful of senior commanders of the Revolutionary Guards, according to Iranian media reports.

Iran has helped to train and organise thousands of Shi’ite militia fighters from Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan in the Syrian conflict. Fighters from Lebanon’s Hezbollah are also working closely with Iranian military commanders in Syria.

Pakpour said the Revolutionary Guards’ ground forces were in Syria to help the Quds Force, the branch of the Guards responsible for operations outside of Iran’s own borders. “There is very close coordination between the Syrian army and the Revolutionary Guards advisers,” Pakpour said.

Iran and Russia are Assad’s main allies in the conflict, while the United States, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Arab states support opposition groups seeking to overthrow him.Russia’s intervention in the conflict has tilted it decisively back into Assad’s favour.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/car-bomb-kills-four-in-syria-s-azaz/810366

Four people were killed -- and at least four others injured -- when a car bomb rocked Syria’s northern city of Azaz on Wednesday.

According to an Anadolu Agency correspondent near the scene of the attack, an explosive-laden vehicle exploded outside Azaz’s Maytam Mosque near an office associated with Syria’s pro-opposition interim government.

Dr. Hassan Ubeid, who works at a local field hospital, told Anadolu Agency that four people had been killed by the blast -- including one Free Syrian Police officer -- and four civilian residents injured.

Interim government head Jawad Abu Hatab, for his part, told Anadolu Agency that he had been in Azaz when the bombing occurred.

“There had been a scheduled meeting [of interim government officials] in Azaz, but the venue was changed due to security concerns,” Abu Hatab said, noting that the interim government office had not been damaged by the attack.

The same office had come under attack two months ago, he added, while refraining from saying who had attacked it.

Abu Hatab went on to say that an interim government minister -- along with 10 other people -- had been killed in an earlier attack by the Daesh terrorist group on an interim government office in the city of Daraa, while another interim government office in Idlib had been targeted by Russian airstrikes.

Syria has remained locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests with unexpected ferocity.

**********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-4-civil-defense-workers-killed-in-roadside-blast/810064


Four civil defense workers died when a bomb exploded in Syria’s southwestern city of Daraa, a local civil defense official said Tuesday.

Ammar Ebu Zeyd told Anadolu Agency that four civil defense workers in an ambulance en route to the Nahta district, were killed in a roadside explosion.

The Daraa Civil Defense Center said in a statement that those who were targeted in the attack were headed to evacuate victims of a previous shelling.

**************






Russia now maintains a significant troop presence in the valley linking Afrin’s villages of Deir Sufan and Zeitouna, the Bifanun Mountain region and the village of Tal Acar.

Russia had already deployed troops to Afrin’s northwestern Kafr Janneh, Deir Ballut and Gazzavia areas, all of which are held by the PKK and its Syrian affiliate, the PYD.

In mid-March, Russian troops were deployed to Kafr Janneh, located some 10 kilometers north of Afrin’s district center, where they have begun carrying out joint patrols with PKK/PYD militants.

According to local sources, Russian soldiers -- along with terrorist elements -- have been stationed north of Kafr Janneh and along the valley linking Deir Sufan and Zeitouna near the Turkish border in order to monitor Turkish military dispositions.

Local sources also note that additional Russian forces have been deployed in Tal Acar’s Tal Rifaat district, which was captured by terrorist elements last year with the help of Russian air support.

According to anti-regime opposition groups, Russian troops -- accompanied by PKK/PYD terrorists -- are also currently patrolling the area between Tal Rifaat and the nearby Al-Bab district.

Local sources further say that Russian troops have set up an observation post in the Gazzawia region, which overlooks the opposition-held Darat Izza and Kaptan Cebel areas.

Syrian opposition sources tell Anadolu Agency that recent Russian military activity in Afrin could indicate plans by Russia, the Assad regime and the PKK/PYD to stage a joint advance on opposition-held parts of Idlib.

Afrin’s town of Rajo, meanwhile, which sits only 5 kilometers from the Turkish border, is home to a helicopter base used by Russia, the Assad regime and PYD/PKK terrorists.

Since the early days of the war in Aleppo, the Assad regime has reportedly dispatched numerous helicopters, weapons and ammunition to the area.


----------



## Habibollah500

ultron said:


>


Assad butchering innocent syrian children.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...eep-inside-isis-heartland-rural-homs-footage/


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859717511045984256 wahhabi hunger games continue @chauvunist

killing protesters too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859153585493467138


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=he&lat=33.381123&lon=36.497207&z=19&m=b

Israeli strike on Damascus airport on April 27 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Grank population Russia 145 million + Iran 75 million + SAA part of Syria 10 million beats Islamic State 0.1 million.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/russian-military-participate-deir-ezzors-liberation/

Mi-28N will provide CAS to ground grunts


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

the infighting is becoming regional now  https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...-senior-free-syrian-army-commander-shot-dead/ you're needed ASAP but you'll be fighting your wahhabi brethren it seems @Malik Abdullah

169 killed in rebel infighting...holy warrirors turning on each other or more like wild animals  http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Mi...ghting-near-damascus-kills-169-activists.ashx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

16:44
LARGEST DE-ESCALATION ZONE TO BE CREATED IN NORTHERN SYRIA, TO INCLUDE IDLIB GOVERNORATE, PARTS OF LATAKIA, ALEPPO, HAMA GOVERNORATES - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:43
NEW DE-ESCALATION ZONES MAY BE CREATED IN SYRIA, MEMORANDUM ALLOWS FOR IT - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:43
SYRIAN TROOPS TO BE SENT TO FIGHT ISIL IN CENTRAL AND EASTERN SYRIA ONCE DE-ESCALATION ZONES ARE ESTABLISHED - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:42
RUSSIAN AEROSPACE FORCES CEASED OPERATIONS IN DE-ESCALATION ZONES IN SYRIA FROM MAY 1 - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:45
MEMORANDUM ON DE-ESCALATION ZONES IN SYRIA DOES NOT MEAN STOPPING FIGHT AGAINST ISIL, JABHAT AL-NUSRA - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:45
RUSSIAN AIRCRAFT TO SUPPORT SYRIAN GOVT TROOPS IN FIGHTING ISIL IN CENTRAL, EASTERN SYRIA - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:49
MEASURES TO BE TAKEN TO BOOST CONFIDENCE BETWEEN SYRIAN CONFLICTING PARTIES, PRISONER EXCHANGE - RUSSIAN GENERAL STAFF

16:48
Memorandum setting up de-escalation zones in Syria to come into effect on May 6 - Russian Defense Ministry

16:46
RUSSIA, TURKEY, IRAN TO CONTROL CHECKPOINTS' ACTIVITY ALONG DE-ESCALATION ZONES IN SYRIA, OTHER SIDES TO BE INVOLVED UPON AGREEMENT - RUSSIAN GENERAL


----------



## Habibollah500

500 said:


> Israeli strike on Damascus airport on April 27 2017.


----------



## 500

*Ivan Sidorenko*‏ @*IvanSidorenko1* 7h7 hours ago

#*Syria* #*Hama* #*NorthernHama* As of 1:35 AM Hama time #*SAA* #*SyrianArmy* Artillery was still striking #*Lataminah* village.


Assadist and Khamenai terrorists broke caese fire in 1 hour after its declaration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201705051053327978-syria-observation-points-calculated/

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russian troops in Syria under the leadership of the General Staff are estimating the number of necessary observation points, which will be established in the Syrian safe zones, chief of the Russian General Staff's Main Operational Directorate Col. Gen. Sergei Rudskoy said Friday.

"The Russian military group under the leadership of the General Staff is currently calculating the necessary number of check and observation points, as well as means to provide their activity," Rudskoy told reporters.

According to Rudskoy, the activity of these check and observation points, as well as the management of the safe zones will be carried out by military personnel from Russia, Turkey and Iran. Third parties may be attracted in case of mutual arrangements between the Syrian ceasefire guarantor states.

The guarantor states will create a joint working group in two weeks, which will present the exact borders of the safe zones and security lines by June 4, Rudskoy added. Maps dissociating formations of armed opposition from terrorist groups will also be presented.

Representatives of the countries-guarantors of the truce in Syria signed on Thursday a memorandum on the creation of four zones of de-escalation in the state, which include the province of Idlib and seven other regions.

On Thursday, the US State Department announced that it “appreciates” the efforts of Turkey and Russia for brokering the deal. 

According to the Russian Foreign Ministry, a phone call between Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov and US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson provided a platform for both sides to discuss the situation in Syria and the prospect of establishing peace. 

"The sides discussed the de-escalation for the situation in that country, stabilizing the ceasefire regime, increasing anti-terrorism efforts, and intensifying external assistance to the inter-Syrian negotiation process," the ministry said May 5. 

********




https://sputniknews.com/politics/201705061053332182-pentagon-cold-war-obsessions-blinded/'
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russia’s Defense Ministry spokesman slammed the Pentagon on Saturday for failing to identify security risks after the US special operations chief called Russia one of the country’s five military threats.

"This fixation of some Pentagon generals on Cold War stereotypes and their lack of awareness of real security risks are nothing new to us," Gen. Igor Konashenkov said in a statement.

Gen. Raymond Thomas, who heads the US Special Operations Command, identified Russia as one of five "current and enduring" threats to the United States, in a testimony to parliament in March. He said the four other threats were North Korea, Iran, China, and terrorism.


----------



## Habibollah500

500 said:


> Assadist and Khamenai terrorists broke caese fire in 1 hour after its declaration.


Typical genocide hungry khamanaist...


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860857417772544002


----------



## 500

Jaysh al Izza joins BMP of Khamenai terrorists to the truce:


----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860924504800993280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Pathological liars.


----------



## Suff Shikan

*Syrian Army resumes east Palmyra offensive*
By
Zen Adra
-
08/05/2017
0




DAMASCUS, SYRIA (6: 50 P.M.) – Government forces resume a wide-scale military operation in east Palmyra aimed to oust the Islamic State from the Syrian desert and recapture the gas-rich area.

The offensive was momentarily called off after several Army troops were gunned down by ISIS fighters near the Talilah crossroad.

The resumed assault was further boosted by the Russian attack helicopters which conducted several effective airstrikes against ISIS positions in Talilah, T3 Airbase andArak areas.

Advertisement
Meanwhile, the Islamic State posted a photo of a Syrian soldier captured alive during the failed offensive yesterday.




Zen Adra | Al-Masdar News
After signing the de-escalation zones agreement, the Syrian government forces, backed by Russian air force, are launching a massive attack with the aim to lift the 2-year siege on the eastern city of Deir Ezzor.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1096911/middle-east

BEIRUT: Syrian government forces and US-backed opposition fighters clashed on Tuesday in a remote desert area near the borders with Iraq and Jordan, where tensions have been rising.

The clashes came a day after pro-Syrian media said US, British and Jordanian forces were “massing” on the Jordanian side of the border. The report was likely a reference to an annual US-Jordanian military drill known as “Eager Lion.”

Jordan’s state-run Petra news agency said about 7,400 troops from more than 20 nations are participating.
Syria’s Foreign Minister Walid Al-Moallem warned Jordan on Monday against sending troops to Syria. He also said the Syrian government’s next target will likely be to reach the border with Iraq.

The government-controlled Syrian Central Military Media said the Syrian army and its allies have completed the first phase of an operation aimed at securing the Syrian-Iraqi border, advancing some 45 kilometers (30 miles) and seizing the Al-Sabe Biyar area and two hills.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Tuesday’s clashes were underway on the southern edge of Syria’s central Homs province, where government forces have been on the offensive for days.

Tlas Al-Salameh, the commander of a rebel faction know as Eastern Lions, said government warplanes carried out raids against his group without causing casualties. He also accused government troops of “obstructing” his group’s efforts to battle Daesh militants. Both the government and the opposition are at war with the extremists.

“The regime forces have entered the area and blocked the way between us and Daesh,” Al-Salameh said, using an Arabic acronym for IS. “We can’t get to Daesh.”

He said clashes were concentrated on the highway linking Damascus with Baghdad, mostly at the Zaza junction. Al-Salameh said rebels responded by striking at Khalkhala air base and a government-controlled power station nearby.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/jordan-us-launch-major-military-exercises/

US Major General Bill Hickman, deputy commanding general for the American army in the region, said this year’s “Eager Lion” exercises — the seventh so far — are “the largest and most complex to date”.

The highlight of this year’s exercise, he said, will be that “for the first time ever a global strike mission” will be conducted by “two US Air Force B-1B bomber aircraft” — a long-range multi-mission bomber. A statement by the Jordanian army said troops from Europe, Asia, Africa and the Arab Gulf region are taking part in the exercises which run to May 18, including from Britain, Japan, Kenya and Saudi Arabia.

About 6,000 troops from Jordan and the US took part in last year’s exercises — a joint operation first launched in 2011.

Jordan is a key recipient of US financial aid and a partner in the US-led coalition battling Daesh group in Syria and Iraq.

US forces have trained a small group of vetted Syrian rebels in Jordan, and American instructors have trained Iraqi and Palestinian security forces in Jordan as well over the past few years.

Two years ago, the United States announced its intention to increase overall US assistance to Jordan from $660 million to $1 billion annually for the 2015-2017 period. — AFP





Some 7,400 troops from more than 20 nations are taking part in the exercise named “Eager Lion.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

09-05-2017:..Task Group for the Sake of Palestinian Refugees in Syria documented 1,600 cases of enforced disappearance among Palestinian refugees in Syrian regime prisons since 2011






middleeastmonitor com/20170509-1600-cases-of-enforced-disappearance-cases-among-palestinians-in-syria/


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862124885161775105


----------



## ultron




----------



## bdslph

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


>



propaganda video



ultron said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



awesome video


----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

http://i.imgur.com/zQHZDSn.jpg


----------



## mike2000 is back

This war has already caused enough victims and world powers Russia, U.S, U.K,France, China and even some regional powers Israel,Iran/Turkey have already tested enough of their weapons systems, so i believe it's time to strive for a political solution to this crisis. Assad the butcher(and the one responsible for the crisis in the first place) should do the honorable thing by giving up power(i know it's not easy, as absolute power corrupts absolutely and can be very hard to give up. lol ) and forming a transitional government whereby free and fair elections can take place with international observers from U.S/.E.U ,Russia etc. This is the only way i see this conflict dying down or at least slowing down. Else the whole country will be destroyed and divided, in which case the best solution will be dividing the country according to zones of influence Kurds can have their region(baked by U.S/U.K,France etc), Assad's alawites and his patrons(Russia and Iran) can have the western/coastal regions which is their stronghold, the FSA and other rebel groups(backed by Turkey,KSA and gulf states) can have their own region they currently control, ISIS control areas can then be shared after negotiation by all sides after negotiations/agreement. problem solved. 
It's not a perfect outcome, but it's still better than this war carrying on for GOD knows how long.


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron

at the 0:57 mark


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## Path-Finder

what is grank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Path-Finder said:


> what is grank?



Russia Iran Assad


----------



## C130

now need to make it so you can drop a 60mm mortar from it


----------



## Godman

ultron said:


> Russia Iran Assad


What does G and K stand for?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/syria-army-seizes-airbase-daesh/

The Jarrah airbase had been under IS control since January 2014, when the militants seized it from rebels who had captured it a year earlier.

“Regime forces took control of the Jarrah military airport after heavy fighting,” said Rami Abdel Rahman, director of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor.

“The majority of the militants have withdrawn, and regime forces are carrying out clearing operations in the airport and engaged in limited clashes with remaining IS elements,” he added.

Syria’s army launched an offensive against IS in eastern Aleppo province in mid-January, backed by ally Russia.

A military source, speaking on condition of anonymity, also confirmed the capture of the military base.

“The Syrian army has completed its capture of Jarrah airport and a number of the surrounding villages,” he told AFP.

The next key target for government forces in the area will likely be the town of Maskana, on the edge of Lake Assad.

Syria’s army is just one of the forces battling IS in the country.

An alliance of Syrian Kurds and Arabs is also fighting the group further east, in Raqa province, with support from the US-led coalition.

More than 320,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government protests. — AFP


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

ISIS areas are up for grabs for anyone. Whoever grabs it first gets to keep it. Kurdistan will also become a reality. There's nothing anyone can do about it but I hope it would be a western-style democracy instead of a communist banana republic like some of the rebels want it to be.


----------



## ultron

Godman said:


> What does G and K stand for?



Nothing.

BTW, the app shown in the video is the latest DJI Go 4 which works with Phantom 4, Phantom 4 Pro and Mavic Pro.


----------



## Godman

ultron said:


> Nothing.
> BTW, the app shown in the video is the latest DJI Go 4 which works with Phantom 4, Phantom 4 Pro and Mavic Pro



Cheaper to get civilian drones. It helps to see who is shooting at you from the other side or who is behind a wall. Rebels lack EW warfare capabilities against these


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863881442799046656


----------



## ultron

@500 @C130 @Falcon29


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863954842607382528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

Muslim kids ethnically cleansed by Khamenai terrorists, in order that corrupt genocidal atheist dictator could sit on throne for another month:


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Muslim kids ethnically cleansed by Khamenai terrorists, in order that corrupt genocidal atheist dictator could sit on throne for another month:



War isn't pretty. But of course, you already KNOW that.

If Assad wanted to, he could have killed everyone in Waer using 100 ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Muslim kids ethnically cleansed by Khamenai terrorists, in order that corrupt genocidal atheist dictator could sit on throne for another month:




Well Jews have ethnically cleansed plenty of Palestinians by bulldozing neighborhoods.


500s comback--no any Palestinians were ethnically cleansed. No any bulldozers used, Palestinians love Israel and hand out flowers to kind Israeli construction workers in bulldozers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA 130 mm self propelled guns







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864853594163511296

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

info on the palestinian pro government forces fighting al qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

*Syrians in Manbij protest against Assad regime, demand SDF intervention*
May 19, 2017 Syria

Dozens of displaced civilians from the al-Khafse town and nearby villages in the countryside of Manbij, in northern Syria, gathered on Thursday in Arbaa al-Kabir village and protested against the Syrian government.

The protesters demanded the removal of pro-Assad forces from their villages and called for the intervention of the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).

The al-Khafse town was taken from ISIS by the Syrian government and the residents were forced to leave due to the clashes and headed to areas controlled by the SDF and the allied Manbij Military Council (MMC).

According to the pro-Kurdish ANHA agency, the residents of the area refused to return to their villages under Syrian government control, accusing the regime forces of looting their houses and threatening the residents.

As a result, dozens of IDPs from al-Khasfe gathered on Thursday demanding the Syrian government to withdraw from their villages, so that they can return home.

“I am from Khafse and we are protesting today because we want to go back home and live in safety, but this will not be possible if the Syrian regime troops do not get out of our villages,” a civilian said. “We ask the SDF and Manbij Military Council to protect our areas.”

“*The regime forces are stealing and burning our properties and don’t allow us to go back home and threaten us*,” he added.

On Thursday evening, the protestors headed to the Ras Ein al-Hamer checkpoint –controlled by the Syrian government– and asked for a permission to return to their villages. However, the soldiers did not allow them to cross the checkpoint, local sources told ARA News.

http://aranews.net/2017/05/syrians-in-manbij-protest-against-assad-regime-demand-sdf-intervention/



beast89 said:


> info on the palestinian pro government forces fighting al qaeda


Translation from Assadish to English:

al Qaeda = anyone who dares to stand against corrupt genocidal dictator.
liberation = total destruction of East Aleppo and expulsion of its citizens.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/us...-ypg.aspx?pageID=238&nID=113445&NewsCatID=352

The U.S. dispatched around new 100 trucks consisting of military equipment to the People’s Protection Units (YPG) in Syria on May 15 and May 20, Turkey’s state-run Anadolu Agency has reported. 

The trucks were reported in the city of al-Hasakah, located in northeast Syria, before heading to Raqqa’s northern rural areas.

The dispatched trucks were indicated to have entered the region under YPG control though the Simelka-Peshkhabour border crossing between Syria and the Iraqi Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG). 

The vehicles were reportedly carrying fuel oil, military armored vehicles, heavy construction equipment and ammunition. 

The U.S. move came after President Donald Trump on May 9 authorized the arming of the YPG in Syria ahead of a planned assault to retake the city of Raqqa from the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), causing ire in Ankara. 

The Turkish government considers the YPG to be linked to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) and has long pressed Washington to stop its support for the group, as it says that the arms provided to the group are handed over to the PKK.


----------



## Hindustani78

16:34
Media report death of 2 Russian servicemen in Syria

13:05
SHIPS OF RUSSIAN NAVY TASKFORCE IN MEDITERRANEAN TO HOLD DRILLS TO REPEL AERIAL ATTACK, SEARCH FOR MOCK ENEMY SUBMARINE - FLEET


----------



## 500

Rami Makhlouf's son in Dubai:







Iranians killed 1 million Syrians and expelled another 12 million, so he could keep driving fancy cars.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Iranians killed 1 million Syrians and expelled another 12 million, so he could keep driving fancy cars.


Your numbers are wrong and far from the truth, here are the true numbers, we killed 2.5 billion Syrians and expelled another 2 trillion. Also 10 trillion Syrians are injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Your numbers are wrong and far from the truth, here are the true numbers, we killed 2.5 billion Syrians and expelled another 2 trillion. Also 10 trillion Syrians are injured.


By the end of 2015 demographic loss was 1.3 million.

http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/ethnic-cleansing-threatens-syrias-unity

Now it's much higher. Number of killed includes those who died indirectly as result of scorched earth policies.

People in Manbij area (under Kurdish control) demontrate against Assad ethnic cleansing and stealing:





All areas captured by Assadists from ISIS are ethnically cleansed. Property is stolen by Khamenai thugs, people are not allowed to return.

Meranwhile life in Tabqa already begins to return to normal:


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Serpentine

Today SAA liberated 1200 km2 in Syrian desert by capturing various towns and villages. ISIS is collapsing fast in rural Homs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867842497757577216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867842938608463873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Metanoia

ultron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867842497757577216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867842938608463873



I think it was a Russian strike on the ISIS convoy...not the SAA.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Has the situation turned into Mad Max already? If I win the lottery I would pay some mercenaries and invade the shit out of tired warring factions and build my own country. How lit would that be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869567851971190785


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201705301054138582-usa-deliver-arms-kurds-syria/

*US Department of Defense spokesperson Adrian Rankine-Galloway said that the United States has started delivering military equipment to the Kurdish fighters within the Syrian Democratic Forces, including small arms and vehicles.*

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — The United States has started delivering military equipment to the Kurdish fighters within the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), including small arms and vehicles, US Department of Defense spokesperson Adrian Rankine-Galloway told Sputnik on Tuesday.

"I can confirm the US-led coalition has begun issuing arms and equipment to Kurdish elements of the SDF," Rankine-Galloway said. "These initial deliveries consist of small arms and vehicles."

The spokesperson noted that the US advisers will monitor the use of the weapons "wherever possible" to ensure they are used only against Daesh terror group.

****'
https://sputniknews.com/military/201705311054157116-russia-kalibr-daesh-palmyra/
*Russia has carried out airstrikes, sending its cutting-edge Kalibr cruise missiles against Daesh targets near the ancient city of Palmyra to prevent the terrorist group from creating obstacles in the way of Damascus liberating Deir ez-Zor, defense analyst Ivan Konovalov told Radio Sputnik.*
"The war goes on. Clearly there are still many militants fighting under Daesh banners. They have launched desperate counterattacks. They have tried to capture Deir ez-Zor, which has been partially controlled by the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) for three years," he said.

Konovalov, who heads the Center for the Study of Strategic Trends, pointed to Palmyra's strategic location, particularly when it comes to liberating Deir ez-Zor.

"It is Palmyra that the SAA is planning to use to send its main force to lift the blockade of Deir ez-Zor and push Daesh out of the city," he said. "Daesh understands that they are likely to lose Raqqa, their de facto capital. They are determined to turn Deir ez-Zor into their new stronghold. This is why the areas around Palmyra are one of the most complex operational theaters. Using Kalibr missiles [to hit targets located] in this region was a reasonable move," the analyst said.

Earlier, on Tuesday, the Admiral Essen frigate and the Project 636 Varshavyanka submarine Krasnodar launched four Kalibr cruise missiles from the eastern Mediterranean, hitting all intended targets to the east of Palmyra. The Russian Ministry of Defense announced that the Russian Navy destroyed Daesh hideouts, housing heavy military equipment. An unconfirmed number of militants were eliminated in the successful operation.

*********

*The United States said on Tuesday that its transfers of weapons to the Syrian Kurdish People's Protection Unit (YPG) have officially begun, much to the consternation of NATO ally Turkey.*
The Pentagon's spokesman Major Adrian Rankine-Galloway said that the Kurdish fighter have been the recipients of US-provided small arms and military vehicles ready for the push to take the Raqqa from Daesh who have used at as their de-facto capital in the war-torn country. 


























http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/1-killed-in-regime-shelling-of-syrias-turkmen-mountain/831713

A Syrian civilian was killed and four others were injured when regime forces shelled opposition-held areas in the northwestern Latakia province on Wednesday, according to a local source. 

The artillery shelling targeted the villages of Kelez, Sarraf, Sallur, Karaman and Isapinari in the Turkmen Mountain (Jabal al-Turkman) region, the source said on condition of anonymity due to security fears.

Regime forces were also reported to have shelled Jabal Al-Akrad area, west of the Turkmen Mountain region.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the Bashar al-Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests -- which erupted as part of the Arab Spring uprisings -- with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, more than 250,000 people have been killed and more than 10 million displaced across the war-torn country, according to the UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## beast89

only USA can save the rebels now

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## yavar

*Putin views on Khan Sheikhoun chemical attack of Syria دیدگاه پوتین در حمله شیمیایی خان شيخون*





in a interview with France Le Figaro newspaper Putin exposes his views on Khan Sheikhoun chemical attack in Syria

Syrian government had no role in Idlib chemical attack: Putin
Russian President Vladimir Putin has expressed confidence that the Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's forces had no role in the April chemical attack in Idlib Province, describing the incident as the West’s pretext to continue its pressure against Damascus. 
"According to our information, there is no proof that chemical weapons were used by Assad. We are convinced that he did not do it," Putin said in a Tuesday interview with the French newspaper Le Figaro.
The allegation was a way of "explaining to the international community why it was necessary to continue to impose measures to pressure Assad, including militarily," Putin added.
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/0...-Putin-Assad-Macro-Idlib-France-Khen-Sheykhun


----------



## Hindustani78

PUTIN: ACCORDING TO TENTATIVE ESTIMATIONS, THERE ARE SOME 4,000 MILITANTS FROM RUSSIA AND SOME 5,000 FROM CIS COUNTRIES IN SYRIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ISIS stronghold city of Maskanah in easstern Aleppo is fully liberated. With this advance, ISIS is now completely kicked out Aleppo province.







In recent advances by SAA, nearly 2500 square kilometers has been liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

video released by Al-Bunian Al-Marsous op. room for the Al-Manshiyah battle







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871335404271697920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871064731339165696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871067346110210049


----------



## 500

Assad army: 






Russian mercenaries, Iraqi mercenaries, child soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

So called Assad army begins offensive in Dar'a. 14 dead Hezbollah terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

May they rest in Kanye's afterlife DJ party. it's gonna be lit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> So called Assad army begins offensive in Dar'a. 14 dead Hezbollah terrorists:



It was denied, it just so happens that terrorists in Deraa needed to fabricate a lie for moral boost, it's not their first time. The page you quoted from also has just copy pasted fake names given by terrorists. They even included some Hezbollah members that were martyred 4 years ago to make that list.

I know you are disappointed, but next time, choose your sources more carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> It was denied, it just so happens that terrorists in Deraa needed to fabricate a lie for moral boost, it's not their first time. The page you quoted from also has just copy pasted fake names given by terrorists. They even included some Hezbollah members that were martyred 4 years ago to make that list.
> 
> I know you are disappointed, but next time, choose your sources more carefully.


I use pro-Assad sources. What are urs?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871487827569201152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871485470353522688
Don't worry, you will send money and train new mercenaries. Just another thousand Iranians drop into poverty, drugs and unemployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

NoOne'sBoy said:


> May they rest in Kanye's afterlife DJ party. it's gonna be lit.


.....................


----------



## 500

After failed Daraa offensive Assad aka Khamenai terrorists bombed nearby Tafas town killing at least 9 civilians.






Both Daraa and Tafas are under truce.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/mena/syrian-army-advances-aleppo/





Urban planner Christoph Wessling gives explanations on a map showing Syria’s town of Aleppo at the university in Cottbus. With its crushed facades, pulverized houses and skeletons of buildings, one of the world’s oldest cities, Aleppo, has been utterly devastated by the war in Syria. — AFP
BEIRUT — The Syrian army and allied forces captured the last major town held by Daesh in Aleppo province on Sunday, state media and a war monitoring group said.

State-run news agency SANA said army units made strategic gains in the rural east of the province.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based war monitoring group, said government forces entered the town of Maskaneh after weeks of heavy fighting.

The advance brings Russian-backed government forces to the border of Raqqa province, which is largely under the control of US-backed militias also fighting Daesh.

A Syrian military source said the army “restored security and stability” to Maskaneh and nearby positions. Troops also regained large generators that power a main water pumping station, the source said. The army had retaken the water plant from Islamic State in March.

Daesh militants have been holed up in desert areas in the southeast corner of Aleppo, now their only presence in the province. Syrian government forces control Aleppo city and much of the province’s east, while rebel groups hold swathes of its west.

The town of Maskaneh lies on the western banks of the Euphrates river in Aleppo province, some 10 kilometers from the provincial border with Raqqa. The next major urban center across the border to the east is Tabqa, which the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces captured from Daesh in May.

The United States has so far ruled out cooperating with the government in the fight against Daesh in Syria, where separate military campaigns have forced the militant group into retreat.

Daesh militants still control tracts of Syria’s eastern deserts and most of Deir Al-Zor province bordering Iraq, but they have been on the back foot over the past year.

The Syrian army said on Saturday that it seized mountainous territory from Daesh east of the road that links Damascus to Aleppo, a critical lifeline for the government that has often come underDaesh attack. — Reuters


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871731670658973696


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871780141848031232


----------



## Falcon29

Congrats to the regime, Kurds, and that little pro-Jordanian buffer zone group in Daraa. They all don't have majority popular support, but they all have support of powerful nations and governments, including silence of some neutral governments. So Syria taught us a lot, for the people that are still blind.

The good news is Raqqa OP has finally begun. Question is who will assume control of it? If Kurds, then they have now an enormous state formed through illegal means which US and allies support while opposing Palestinian statehood. Way to show us how you stand for democracy, guys, can't wait for the next democratic move ....


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Falcon29 said:


> Congrats to the regime, Kurds, and that little pro-Jordanian buffer zone group in Daraa. They all don't have majority popular support, but they all have support of powerful nations and governments, including silence of some neutral governments. So Syria taught us a lot, for the people that are still blind.
> 
> The good news is Raqqa OP has finally begun. Question is who will assume control of it? If Kurds, then they have now an enormous state formed through illegal means which US and allies support while opposing Palestinian statehood. Way to show us how you stand for democracy, guys, can't wait for the next democratic move ....


That's how shit works. We should also spread democracy to GCC and Iran. I think you should stop being a Palestinian and be a Yank. As the saying goes, if you can't defeat them, join them.


----------



## Falcon29

NoOne'sBoy said:


> That's how shit works. We should also spread democracy to GCC and Iran. I think you should stop being a Palestinian and be a Yank. As the saying goes, if you can't defeat them, join them.



Put Israel on the list too and I'm in, Ultron.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Falcon29 said:


> Put Israel on the list too and I'm in, Ultron.


They are the 51st state. One tweak here and there, they would be the next Hawaii.

Sorry I mean 53rd. Canada has dibs on 51st and UK on 52nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Associated Press | *Published — *Monday 5 June 2017

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1110461/middle-east

BEIRUT: Activists say US-backed Syrian opposition have shot down a regime warplane in the southeast, with the fate of the pilot still unknown.

The downing of the plane on Monday came after days of clashes between government forces and US-backed rebels in eastern Syria.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the warplane was shot down by the “Eastern Lions” rebel group and crashed in an area called Tel Dakweh.

Mozahem Al-Salloum, of the activist-run Hammurabi Justice News network, said the warplane was a Russian-made MiG and that a search is underway for the pilot.


----------



## 500

Trump destroys 2 Gvozdikas and 1 Shilka of Assad terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> Trump destroys 2 Gvozdikas and 1 Shilka of Assad terrorists:
> 
> View attachment 402269
> 
> View attachment 402270


What do you mean by Trump destroys?


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean by Trump destroys?


US forces destroyed group of Assad terrorists near Tanaf crossing. 

After rebels expelled ISIS from that area Assad terrorists began attacking them. When ISIS was there they did not attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> US forces destroyed group of Assad terrorists near Tanaf crossing.
> 
> After rebels expelled ISIS from that area Assad terrorists began attacking them. When ISIS was there they did not attack.


Hmmmm.....so they still went ahead to take on U.S/British and Jordanian backed rebel forces fighting ISIS . No wonder they were targeted then.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

*U.S. shoots down drone in tense battle for no man's land in Syria*

An armed drone fired on U.S.-backed coalition forces on patrol Thursday outside a small military garrison in southern Syria where American special operations forces train Syrian rebels.

The drone, believed to be an Iranian-made Shahed-129, missed the ground forces, and the bomb itself failed to explode, according to U.S. officials.

A U.S. F-15 fighter jet, scrambled from a nearby airfield, shot down the drone — the first time an American fighter destroyed an enemy aircraft in air-to-air combat since February 2009.

http://www.latimes.com/world/la-fg-syria-iraq-border-2017-story.html


KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



500 said:


> US forces destroyed group of Assad terrorists near Tanaf crossing.
> 
> After rebels expelled ISIS from that area Assad terrorists began attacking them. When ISIS was there they did not attack.


looks like they are competing for the most creative suicide of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*U.S Col. Ryan Dillon: USAF shot down resistance UAV in south Syria امریکا: پهپاد سوریه سرنگون کردیم*




Army Col. Ryan Dillon, spokesman for Combined Joint Task Force Operation in briefing to reporters at the Pentagon said : US aircraft shot down resistance armed drone (UAV) in southern Syria
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/06/08/524660/Syria-drone-US-airstrike-raqqa
U.S. downs pro-Syrian drone that fired at coalition forces
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-usa-syria-idUSKBN18Z2CP

=====================================
*resistance Liwa Al-Baqir moving to towards Al-Tanf Syria پیشروی لواء باقر مقاومت در التنف سوریه*


----------



## Fafnir

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean by Trump destroys?


He used his new supa-powa


----------



## mike2000 is back

NoOne'sBoy said:


> *U.S. shoots down drone in tense battle for no man's land in Syria*
> 
> An armed drone fired on U.S.-backed coalition forces on patrol Thursday outside a small military garrison in southern Syria where American special operations forces train Syrian rebels.
> 
> The drone, believed to be an Iranian-made Shahed-129, missed the ground forces, and the bomb itself failed to explode, according to U.S. officials.
> 
> A U.S. F-15 fighter jet, scrambled from a nearby airfield, shot down the drone — the first time an American fighter destroyed an enemy aircraft in air-to-air combat since February 2009.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/world/la-fg-syria-iraq-border-2017-story.html
> 
> 
> KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> 
> looks like they are competing for the most creative suicide of the year.


Hmmmm.....seems this war is taking a very interesting turn of events.. 
Don't understand why Assad regime and it's militias insist on taking the battle to U.S/U.K and Jordanian backed forces in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BREAKING: Syrian Army Has Reached the Iraqi Border, Cutting off the Americans at al-Tanf -- Russian MoD*

A major move to cut off the US in southern Syria from taking more territory

RI Staff 








The Syrian Army has reached the Iraqi border, according to the Russian Ministry of Defense. 

While we don't have a lot of details yet, here's what we can say: this is a brilliant move if true. Not exactly a checkmate yet, but definitely a check on US ambitions in southern Syria. 

#BreakingNews:#SAA and allies reached for the first time the Syrian-Iraqi borders north-east al-Tanaf.

— Elijah J. Magnier (@EjmAlrai)
June 9, 2017
.

#BREAKING
Hezbollah media announced that #SAA reached Al Tanf&Iraqi border
Waiting for official confirmation

— NDF (@NatDefFor)
June 9, 2017
.

BREAKING
Russian MoD confirmed this news pic.twitter.com/BonFUG3eOe

— NDF (@NatDefFor)
June 9, 2017

In essence, as Americans were busy bombing small Syrian groups entering their declared exclusion zone via the main road, a separate Syrian force staged a lightning-quick advance through roadless desert, well to the east of the "deconfliction" zone enveloping the Americans.





_The Syrians drove eastwards towards al-Bawda, then cut south to the border_

If the US forces are not cut off from ISIS they no longer have an excuse to continue occupying this part of Syria. (Or will they insist they get to leapfrog over the Syrian army?)

Russians are saying it will be them and the Syrians -- rather than the Americans -- who will be advancing along the Iraqi border towards al-Bukamal (the major border crossing in the Euphrates valley coveted by the Pentagon):






Russian officers also accused the US of hindering the Syrian war effort against ISIS, by blocking its military from opening a new front against the group:

_“The coalition air forces and the strongholds of the forces of New Syrian Army have blocked the way of the government forces, tasked with defeating IS groups._”

_“This is a violation of the sovereign right of Syria to protect it borders."_





_The new, and improved, map with the Americans and dependent forces (green) now boxed-in by the Syrian army (red)_



There is a video of the Russian briefing, but so far not yet translated (except for an incomplete summary at RT).

*UPDATE* -- Apparently in sync with the Syrian army move south, Iraqi forces likewise advanced against ISIS from their side and met on the border. Thus Syria has not just reached the formal Iraqi border, but actually re-established an actual link to Iraq:

Syrian Army reporter confirms Syrian Army securing border post 40 km from Al Tanf and Al Hashd Al Shaabi advanced to secure other side today pic.twitter.com/rIqeID7Idz

— M Green (@MmaGreen)
June 9, 2017
*UPDATE #2:* We now have the video of the briefing at Russian MoD with English subs. The most relevant part starts at 15:27 into the clip:


http://russia-insider.com/en/milita...cutting-americans-al-tanf-russian-mod/ri20066


----------



## Aramagedon

Mashallah.
Down to America forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XDescendantX




----------



## mike2000 is back

2800 said:


> Mashallah.
> Down to America forever.





XDescendantX said:


>


Huh.....but U.S/U.K/France are the main western powers helping the Iraqis army(and even Shi'ite militias) in its battle against ISIS. Where do you think the vast majority of PMU arms and air cover they get comes from?


----------



## ptldM3

mike2000 is back said:


> Hmmmm.....seems this war is taking a very interesting turn of events..
> Don't understand why Assad regime and it's militias insist on taking the battle to U.S/U.K and Jordanian backed forces in that region.




Is this even a real question? Those forces consist of many foreigners that have killed many Syrian soldiers.

This would be like asking why the U.K. would attack a terrorist group on its territory that is funded by foreign countries and consists of foreigners.

In military objectives they are securing the border and preventing foreigners and weapons from pouring into Syria. They are preventing additional reinforcements and equipment to be moved to additional fronts; Aleppo was taken in large part because supply routes and reinforcements were blocked. Furthermore, the Syrian military and its allies are expanding a buffer around the T-4 airbase and Palmyra so it does not fall again. The objective of this buffer is to eventually move to Deir Ez-Zior which has been besieged for years and is strategically important. 

Does that answer your question?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

ptldM3 said:


> Is this even a real question? Those forces consist of many foreigners that have killed many Syrian soldiers.
> 
> This would be like asking why the U.K. would attack a terrorist group on its territory that is funded by foreign countries and consists of foreigners.
> 
> In military objectives they are securing the border and preventing foreigners and weapons from pouring into Syria. They are preventing additional reinforcements and equipment to be moved to additional fronts; Aleppo was taken in large part because supply routes and reinforcements were blocked. Furthermore, the Syrian military and its allies are expanding a buffer around the T-4 airbase and Palmyra so it does not fall again. The objective of this buffer is to eventually move to Deir Ez-Zior which has been besieged for years and is strategically important.
> 
> Does that answer your question?



You didn't get my point, I was responding to the other guys who say U.S, Britain are helping ISIS in Iraq, and sending them in Syria. You know the conspiracy theories believers, the type who also believe WTC was a false flag, Bin laden wasn't killed in Abbotabad, Soviet union communism was created by Anglo Zionist Jews etc etc. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> US forces destroyed group of Assad terrorists near Tanaf crossing.
> 
> After rebels expelled ISIS from that area Assad terrorists began attacking them. *When ISIS was there they did not attack*.




That is because there was no Syrian forces anywhere near that area when Isis was around the border. Which proves you know nothing about the conflict or how warfare works.

Syrian forces were able to take the border because they drove Isis out of Palmyra and as a result they built a large buffer around Palmyra, the T-4 airbase and M20 highway. This buffer is to prevent Palmyra from falling again. So much for your Assad and Isis working together conspiracies, the fact is the Syrian military and its allies were battling Isis towards Palmyra, eventually took the city and started advancing, north, east and south of the city, they have been battling anyone in their way regardless if they are Isis or moderate terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*U.S coalition-Backed Forces Begin Assault on Raqqa, ISIS Stronghold in Syria*




The road from Raqqa, Syria, last month. Thousands of civilians have fled as a coalition led by the United States has advanced on the city, an Islamic State stronghold.
YOUSSEF YOUSSEF / EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY
*By ANNE BARNARD
JUNE 6, 2017*


BEIRUT, Lebanon — Forces backed by the United States said on Tuesday that they had begun a long-anticipated offensive against Islamic State militants in the northern Syrian city of Raqqa, the group’s self-proclaimed capital.

The forces, collectively called the Syrian Democratic Forces and made up of Syrian Kurdish fighters and Arab militias, have over the past month surrounded Raqqa from the east, north and west. On Tuesday, they began an assault on the city limits, aided by airstrikes from the United States-led coalition and by artillery.

The battle opened in the middle of a new outbreak of diplomatic turmoil between allies in the fight against the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL.

Even as the initial barrage was beginning, President Trump published Twitter postsexcoriating Qatar, the host of the American air base at the heart of the effort. And he declared his support for Saudi Arabia and other Arab neighbors as they moved to isolate Qatar and single it out for blame for terrorism and regional intrigue.


Pentagon officials insisted that the surge in tensions between the Saudi and Qatari camps — both members of the anti-Islamic State coalition — would not affect operations against the militant group in Raqqa and Mosul, Iraq.


In Raqqa on Tuesday, shops were closed and people were staying inside, residents said. Electricity and water were out. Bakeries were still working but were expected to shut down soon for lack of flour.

One resident said coalition warplanes and drones had attacked ferries transporting vegetables across the Euphrates River into Raqqa, causing the deliveries to halt.

Residents of Raqqa say that in recent weeks numerous Islamic State fighters and their families have left the city, heading southeast along the Euphrates to the city of Mayadeen, in Deir al-Zour Province. Civilian casualties and damage to infrastructure from airstrikes by the United States-led coalition sharply increased as the fighting approached, according to residents.

In Syria, the Islamic State is expected to make a final stand in the province of Deir al-Zour. Its forces have for some time surrounded 200,000 people in a section of the provincial capital, also called Deir al-Zour, that is controlled by the Syrian government.

That has set off a race to Deir al-Zour among an array of rival forces aiming to take control of the nearby border with Iraq.
Moving east from central Syria and the desert city of Palmyra are forces fighting for the government of President Bashar al-Assad, including Syrian Army troops and Iran-backed militias like Hezbollah. Moving north from rebel-held southern Syria are American-backed insurgent groups. The Syrian Democratic Forces attacking Raqqa also aim to continue southeast to the same area.


On Tuesday, the United States-led coalition also launched airstrikes directly against Syrian government forces for the second time in less than a month. The United States Central Command said that Syrian forces — more than 60 soldiers, with some armored vehicles and heavy weaponry — had breached the security zone around the base at Tanf in southeastern Syria near the Jordanian and Iraqi borders. American and British forces there are training Syrian opposition fighters to battle the Islamic State, and airstrikes by U.S and British air force were carried out under similar circumstances on May 18, officials said.

There were unconfirmed reports of new forces joining the fray in Raqqa Province too, with pro-government forces moving into the province from the east.

For now, though, the Raqqa offensive could take a long time, with a very high toll, judging from the protracted offensive in Iraq against the Islamic State’s other major urban stronghold, in Mosul.

Even with a victory, the aftermath of the Raqqa fight could be difficult, as well, with many residents fearful of the Kurdish militias involved in the attack. The Syrian Democratic Forces say they will hand power to a local council made up of Arab and Kurdish civilians, but in other places where they have done that, like the city of Manbij, many residents say the councils are a thin facade for the militias’ control.

The American military said in a statement that the fight for Raqqa would be “long and difficult” but that along with the Mosul battle, it would “deliver a decisive blow to the idea of ISIS as a physical caliphate.”



Lt. Gen. Stephen J. Townsend, the commander of the coalition and British commander in Syria and Iraq Major General Rupert Jones , said in the statement that it would be hard for the Islamic State to convince new recruits “that ISIS is a winning cause when they just lost their twin ‘capitals’ in both Iraq and Syria.”


He added: “We all saw the heinous attack in Manchester, England. ISIS threatens all of our nations, not just Iraq and Syria, but in our own homelands as well. This cannot stand.”

Airwars, an organization based in London that tracks civilian casualties from international airstrikes, called on all forces to take all precautions to avoid harm to civilians.

For weeks, Islamic State fighters have been carting away weapons, supplies and even large generators and telecommunications equipment to their fallback positions in Mayadeen, residents said.

On Tuesday, the Islamic State ordered internet cafes to close by Wednesday, residents said, in order to further limit information reaching the wider world.


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh.....but U.S/U.K/France are the main western powers helping the Iraqis army(and even Shi'ite militias) in its battle against ISIS. Where do you think the vast majority of PMU arms and air cover they get comes from?


If it wasn't Americans there would be no conflicts in the ME and in larger extent even Islamic countries. Fake masonic 9/11, attack to Iraq, attack to Libya, bloody attack to Yemen, Taliban, Fsa, Nusra, ISIL etc are all made by Americans for security of israel. Whatever makes the US weaker is a good thing for security and humanity of the world. 

https://archive.org/details/10ALQAEDATRAININGMANUELOperationCyclone1979179_201610

www.salon.com/2015/11/17/we_created_islamic_extremism_those_blaming_islam_for_isis_would_have_supported_osama_bin_laden_in_the_80s

www.huffingtonpost.com/tom-engelhardt/how-america-made-isis_b_5751876.html

www.express.co.uk/news/world/737430/CIA-ISIS-Wikileaks-Carter-Cables-III-Julian-Assange

www.globalresearch.ca/america-created-al-qaeda-and-the-isis-terror-group/5402881


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/europe/russia-says-daesh-struck-pyd-pkk-deal-to-leave-raqqah/838402

Speaking at a briefing in Moscow, Sergey Surovikin, a commander of Russian forces in Syria, accused U.S.-led coalition forces and the PYD/PKK -- fighting under the banner of the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) -- of making an agreement with Daesh.

Surovikin also said that, according to reliable sources, Daesh fighters agreed with the PYD/PKK at the beginning of June to withdraw from districts 19 kilometers (around 12 miles) from Raqqah to Palmyra.

At least 45 civilians have been killed in airstrikes carried out by the U.S.-led coalition and attacks by the PYD/PKK in Raqqah recently, according to local residents.

Raqqah locals told Anadolu Agency the city's western Mashlab district had been hit on Thursday by more than 20 coalition airstrikes in which white phosphorus was used.

Meanwhile, the PYD/PKK has been shelling Raqqah’s city center -- with coalition air support -- for the last two days.

The PYD/PKK currently controls Raqqah’s 17th Unit area and now surrounds the Daesh-held city from the north, northeast, and northwest.

On June 6, the U.S.-led coalition announced the launch of a military campaign aimed at retaking Raqqah from Daesh.

U.S. support for the SDF has soured relations with Ankara due to the prominent role the PYD/PKK plays in the group.

Turkey considers the PYD/PKK to be the Syrian offshoot of the PKK, a designated terrorist organization in Turkey, the U.S. and EU.

However, the U.S. views the PYD/PKK as its ally in the fight against Daesh in northern Syria.

Reporting by Hakan Ceyhan Aydogan; Writing by Handan Kazanci


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/russia/201706111054527873-russia-plane-upgrade/

*Russia will modernize its Su-35S fighter jets with due account for their performance in the ongoing operation in Syria, Deputy Defense Minister Yuri Borisov said. Aviation expert Viktor Pryadka told Sputnik what remains to be done to make the Su-35S “perfect for export.”*

“We might even hold up its state trials until we are sure that all the defects have been fixed,” Borisov said during a visit to the Gagarin Aviation Plant in Komsomolsk-on-Amur.

He said that during the early stages of their use in Syria, the planes used to suck in small pebbles and small debris from the runway during takeoff, and also had problems with the searchlight and computer screens, all of which have since been addressed and rectified.

“Our pilots deployed in Syria say that this is one of the best jets in the world today in terms of flight and technical efficiency and also when it comes to the firing range of its onboard weapons,” Borisov stated.

The Su-35S is a modified version of the Su-35 fighter plane and is a 4++ generation combat aircraft.

“Since the start of its mass-scale production, the Su-35S’ systems have been brought to near perfection. However, with the experience of its combat use [in Syria] in mind, I guess that they want to bring its onboard fire control, homing and target acquisition systems up to speed,” Pryadka said.

He added that the Su-35S is “perfect for export,” provided that maximum attention is paid to its production quality.

Viktor Pryadka noted that the plane’s other onboard weapons could need a certain degree of fine-tuning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Hajj Qassem Soleimani in Syria-Iraq border حاج قاسم در مرز سوریه و عراق*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Why Are We Attacking the Syrians Who Are Fighting ISIS?*
June 12, 2017 at 6:55 am
Written by Ron Paul

Just when you thought our Syria policy could not get any worse, last week it did. The US military twice attacked Syrian government forces from a military base it illegally occupies inside Syria. According to the Pentagon, the attacks on Syrian government-backed forces were “defensive” because the Syrian fighters were approaching a US self-declared “de-confliction” zone inside Syria. The Syrian forces were pursuing ISIS in the area, but the US attacked anyway.

The US is training yet another rebel group fighting from that base, located near the border of Iraq at al-Tanf, and it claims that Syrian government forces pose a threat to the US military presence there. But the Pentagon has forgotten one thing: it has no authority to be in Syria in the first place! Neither the US Congress nor the UN Security Council has authorized a US military presence inside Syria.

So what gives the Trump Administration the right to set up military bases on foreign soil without the permission of that government? Why are we violating the sovereignty of Syria and attacking its military as they are fighting ISIS? Why does Washington claim that its primary mission in Syria is to defeat ISIS while taking military actions that benefit ISIS?

The Pentagon issued a statement saying its presence in Syria is necessary because the Syrian government is not strong enough to defeat ISIS on its own. But the “de-escalation zones” agreed upon by the Syrians, Russians, Iranians, and Turks have led to a reduction in fighting and a possible end to the six-year war. Even if true that the Syrian military is weakened, its weakness is due to six years of US-sponsored rebels fighting to overthrow it!

What is this really all about? Why does the US military occupy this base inside Syria? It’s partly about preventing the Syrians and Iraqis from working together to fight ISIS, but I think it’s mostly about Iran. If the Syrians and Iraqis join up to fight ISIS with the help of Iranian-allied Shia militia, the US believes it will strengthen Iran’s hand in the region. President Trump has recently returned from a trip to Saudi Arabia where he swore he would not allow that to happen.

But is this policy really in our interest, or are we just doing the bidding of our Middle East “allies,” who seem desperate for war with Iran? Saudi Arabia exports its radical form of Islam worldwide, including recently into moderate Asian Muslim countries like Indonesia. Iran does not. That is not to say that Iran is perfect, but does it make any sense to jump into the Sunni/Shia conflict on either side? The Syrians, along with their Russian and Iranian allies, are defeating ISIS and al-Qaeda. As candidate Trump said, what’s so bad about that?

We were told that if the Syrian government was allowed to liberate Aleppo from al-Qaeda, Assad would kill thousands who were trapped there. But the opposite has happened: life is returning to normal in Aleppo. The Christian minority there celebrated Easter for the first time in several years. They are rebuilding. Can’t we finally just leave the Syrians alone?

When you get to the point where your actions are actually helping ISIS, whether intended or not, perhaps it’s time to stop. It’s past time for the US to abandon its dangerous and counterproductive Syria policy and just bring the troops home.

http://theantimedia.org/attacking-syrians-fighting-isis/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

2800 said:


> If it wasn't Americans there would be no conflicts in the ME and in larger extent even Islamic countries. Fake masonic 9/11, attack to Iraq, attack to Libya, bloody attack to Yemen, Taliban, Fsa, Nusra, ISIL etc are all made by Americans for security of israel. Whatever makes the US weaker is a good thing for security and humanity of the world.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/10ALQAEDATRAININGMANUELOperationCyclone1979179_201610
> 
> www.salon.com/2015/11/17/we_created_islamic_extremism_those_blaming_islam_for_isis_would_have_supported_osama_bin_laden_in_the_80s
> 
> www.huffingtonpost.com/tom-engelhardt/how-america-made-isis_b_5751876.html
> 
> www.express.co.uk/news/world/737430/CIA-ISIS-Wikileaks-Carter-Cables-III-Julian-Assange
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca/america-created-al-qaeda-and-the-isis-terror-group/5402881


LOL i'm not surprised coming from you. I already know your position and beliefs. 



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Why Are We Attacking the Syrians Who Are Fighting ISIS?*
> June 12, 2017 at 6:55 am
> Written by Ron Paul
> 
> Just when you thought our Syria policy could not get any worse, last week it did. The US military twice attacked Syrian government forces from a military base it illegally occupies inside Syria. According to the Pentagon, the attacks on Syrian government-backed forces were “defensive” because the Syrian fighters were approaching a US self-declared “de-confliction” zone inside Syria. The Syrian forces were pursuing ISIS in the area, but the US attacked anyway.
> 
> The US is training yet another rebel group fighting from that base, located near the border of Iraq at al-Tanf, and it claims that Syrian government forces pose a threat to the US military presence there. But the Pentagon has forgotten one thing: it has no authority to be in Syria in the first place! Neither the US Congress nor the UN Security Council has authorized a US military presence inside Syria.
> 
> So what gives the Trump Administration the right to set up military bases on foreign soil without the permission of that government? Why are we violating the sovereignty of Syria and attacking its military as they are fighting ISIS? Why does Washington claim that its primary mission in Syria is to defeat ISIS while taking military actions that benefit ISIS?
> 
> The Pentagon issued a statement saying its presence in Syria is necessary because the Syrian government is not strong enough to defeat ISIS on its own. But the “de-escalation zones” agreed upon by the Syrians, Russians, Iranians, and Turks have led to a reduction in fighting and a possible end to the six-year war. Even if true that the Syrian military is weakened, its weakness is due to six years of US-sponsored rebels fighting to overthrow it!
> 
> What is this really all about? Why does the US military occupy this base inside Syria? It’s partly about preventing the Syrians and Iraqis from working together to fight ISIS, but I think it’s mostly about Iran. If the Syrians and Iraqis join up to fight ISIS with the help of Iranian-allied Shia militia, the US believes it will strengthen Iran’s hand in the region. President Trump has recently returned from a trip to Saudi Arabia where he swore he would not allow that to happen.
> 
> But is this policy really in our interest, or are we just doing the bidding of our Middle East “allies,” who seem desperate for war with Iran? Saudi Arabia exports its radical form of Islam worldwide, including recently into moderate Asian Muslim countries like Indonesia. Iran does not. That is not to say that Iran is perfect, but does it make any sense to jump into the Sunni/Shia conflict on either side? The Syrians, along with their Russian and Iranian allies, are defeating ISIS and al-Qaeda. As candidate Trump said, what’s so bad about that?
> 
> We were told that if the Syrian government was allowed to liberate Aleppo from al-Qaeda, Assad would kill thousands who were trapped there. But the opposite has happened: life is returning to normal in Aleppo. The Christian minority there celebrated Easter for the first time in several years. They are rebuilding. Can’t we finally just leave the Syrians alone?
> 
> When you get to the point where your actions are actually helping ISIS, whether intended or not, perhaps it’s time to stop. It’s past time for the US to abandon its dangerous and counterproductive Syria policy and just bring the troops home.
> 
> http://theantimedia.org/attacking-syrians-fighting-isis/


Lol They were attacking U S backed forces who had just fought ISIS. In fact , funny enough, the vast majority of battles the Syrian military and it's Shiite militia's have fought have been against FSA and other reble groups, not ISIS. So this talk of ISIS focusing on ISIS is just another empty "talk". Lol


----------



## 500

Putin's propaganda:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700653611215237127

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874325442517454849


----------



## Hamzay

What's happening in Syria and the rest of Muslim world in particular is because we have the most powerful nations in the world who have fought two world wars and have the ability to destroy any country in an all out manner. 

Americans started with Afghanistan. Afghanistan had nothing to bomb. It was never a threat to anyone. But it was struck to begin a tempo, to mentally prepare American people and the rest of world that America is enraged and aims to punish the bad guys. 

Afghanistan paved the way to Iraq, the actual target which was messed up with by father Bush senior also. Iraq was already living under sanctions, with its weak military power, then why this war? Oil? Is oil what made you go to war? Nonsense, isn't it?

You wanted to unleash Iran to the Middle East. Iraq was the door for Iran to the Middle East. You placed Israel at one end of the region and you had Iran at the other end of it unleashed. Now you sit and watch the domino effect. 

Iraq lost sectarian harmony; the Khomeni mindset of Iranians divided Arab Iraqis into Sunnis and Shias. Saudis reacted to this and so the struggle began between Arabs and Iranians. The effect was felt in Bahrain, and Yemen, and finally in 2012 it was Syria after the Arab spring which came from Europe and America. 

I had once observed the New Middle East map which I think will be possibly drawn close to its actual form. Iraq and Syria will definitely give birth to a Kurd state. 

Now the question is what the fate of Iraq and Syria will be finally.

Will Assad be removed? Will Syria have democracy and will it be handed over to the Sunni majority? Will Iran with all its sectarian might and Russia let it happen?

What will be the future of Iraq?


----------



## Hamzay

I do realise that the immediate target of the so called war on terror was Pakistan in 2001. Pakistan was the prime target because it had tested its nukes in 1998 despite Western attempts to prevent this from happening. 1999 Kargil War had proved that Pakistan was no more a soft target for India. And the only way Pakistan can be ruined was through a civil war which Syria, Iraq and Yemen are seeing now. 

Pakistan was forced by the US to join her against the Taliban led Afghanistan which had close strategic alliance with Pakistan. The cost of American war on terror or 9/11 was Pakistan was to lose a strategic partner and that India was to arrive in Afghanistan as a continuous threat in Pakistan's tribal regions and Balochistan. 

Pakistan was gifted one more enemy from within. The Jihadists who were enraged because of Pakistan's role in the war on terror. This rage allowed some Jihadists to unite with CIA, RAW and finally Afghan Intelligence NDS to give birth to terrorist TTP.

Pakistan saw a series of attacks which shook the very foundation of the country, but with the support from God and will of Pakistani people and their security forces, we recovered and survived.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Interfax news*
*June 14, 2017*

10:03
Terrorist fighter trained in Syria detained in Kyrgyzstan - State Committee for National Security


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1115016/middle-east

AMMAN, Jordan: The US military has moved a new truck-mounted, long-range rocket launcher from Jordan to a US base in Tanf, Syria near the Iraqi and Jordanian borders, stepping up its presence in the area, two regional intelligence sources said on Wednesday.

They said the HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems) were now in the desert garrison that has seen a build-up in military equipment in recent weeks as tensions escalate after the US-led coalition struck Iranian-backed forces to prevent them advancing toward the Tanf base.

“They have arrived now in Tanf and they are a significant boost to the US military presence there,” one senior intelligence source said, without elaborating, but adding that the HIMARS had already been deployed in northern Syria with US backed forces battling Daesh militants. (Reporting by Suleiman Al-Khalidi)


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The UN Just Accused the US of Killing 300 Civilians Since Last Week in Raqqa*
June 15, 2017 at 3:16 am
Written by Darius Shahtahmasebi

According to a U.N. Commission of Inquiry tasked with investigating violations of international war crimes and crimes against humanity in Syria, the intensification of airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition has led to a “staggering loss of civilian life,” the _Guardian_ reports.


The U.N. war crimes investigators found that since the acceleration of airstrikes in the Syrian city of Raqqa commenced last week, 300 civilians have already died_._ This statistic arguably makes Bashar al-Assad pale in comparison; Assad’s regime reportedly kills approximately 20-50 people in any given week.

We're revolutionizing the news industry, but we need your help! Click here to get started.
_“We note in particular that the intensification of air strikes, which have paved the ground for an SDF advance in Raqqa, has resulted not only in staggering loss of civilian life, but has also led to 160,000 civilians fleeing their homes and becoming internally displaced,” _Paulo Pinheiro, the chairman of the U.N. Commission of Inquiry told the human rights council in Geneva.


According to Karen Abuzayd, an American commissioner on the independent panel, the figure of 300 is based only on deaths caused by airstrikes. Therefore, the figure of civilian deaths caused by troops on the ground may ultimately higher.

As the _Guardian_ also notes, speculation that the coalition has been using white phosphorous has already drawn strong condemnation.

Not surprisingly, this operation was conducted with full knowledge that there would be mass suffering for the civilian population. At the end of May of this year, Secretary of Defense James “Mad Dog” Mattis announced that the U.S. would be switching to so-called “annihilation tactics” against ISIS, stating:


_“Our intention is that the foreign fighters do not survive the fight to return home to North Africa, to Europe, to America, to Asia, to Africa, we are not going to allow them to do so…We are going to stop them there and take apart the caliphate.”_

According to Mattis, civilian deaths _“are a fact of life in this sort of situation.”_ However, Mattis did add that the U.S. military would _“do everything humanly possible consistent with military necessity, taking many chances to avoid civilian casualties at all costs.”_

Mattis’ announcement that the U.S. would annihilate ISIS (and massacre civilians by the hundreds) is still somewhat dubious, considering video footage appears to have emerged of ISIS fighters fleeing the conflict in Raqqa safely despite the hundreds of bombs and white phosphorous loaded munitions U.S.-backed forces have been dropping over the city. It has been speculated that in reality, these ISIS fighters are being granted safe passage to put added pressure on the Syrian government, a longtime adversary of the United States.

Further, using a dangerous element like white phosphorous and burying over 300 civilians after approximately a week of fighting seems, on the face of it, to be nothing short of a blatant war crime. The Commission of Inquiry and the mainstream media may not use the term “war crime” outright, but that is surely an inference one can draw from their calculations.

If anything, it would appear the U.S. is annihilating civilians — and not much else.

*The UN Just Accused the US of Killing 300 Civilians Since Last Week in Raqqa*
June 15, 2017 at 3:16 am
Written by Darius Shahtahmasebi

According to a U.N. Commission of Inquiry tasked with investigating violations of international war crimes and crimes against humanity in Syria, the intensification of airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition has led to a “staggering loss of civilian life,” the _Guardian_ reports.


The U.N. war crimes investigators found that since the acceleration of airstrikes in the Syrian city of Raqqa commenced last week, 300 civilians have already died_._ This statistic arguably makes Bashar al-Assad pale in comparison; Assad’s regime reportedly kills approximately 20-50 people in any given week.

We're revolutionizing the news industry, but we need your help! Click here to get started.
_“We note in particular that the intensification of air strikes, which have paved the ground for an SDF advance in Raqqa, has resulted not only in staggering loss of civilian life, but has also led to 160,000 civilians fleeing their homes and becoming internally displaced,” _Paulo Pinheiro, the chairman of the U.N. Commission of Inquiry told the human rights council in Geneva.


According to Karen Abuzayd, an American commissioner on the independent panel, the figure of 300 is based only on deaths caused by airstrikes. Therefore, the figure of civilian deaths caused by troops on the ground may ultimately higher.

As the _Guardian_ also notes, speculation that the coalition has been using white phosphorous has already drawn strong condemnation.

Not surprisingly, this operation was conducted with full knowledge that there would be mass suffering for the civilian population. At the end of May of this year, Secretary of Defense James “Mad Dog” Mattis announced that the U.S. would be switching to so-called “annihilation tactics” against ISIS, stating:


_“Our intention is that the foreign fighters do not survive the fight to return home to North Africa, to Europe, to America, to Asia, to Africa, we are not going to allow them to do so…We are going to stop them there and take apart the caliphate.”_

According to Mattis, civilian deaths _“are a fact of life in this sort of situation.”_ However, Mattis did add that the U.S. military would _“do everything humanly possible consistent with military necessity, taking many chances to avoid civilian casualties at all costs.”_

Mattis’ announcement that the U.S. would annihilate ISIS (and massacre civilians by the hundreds) is still somewhat dubious, considering video footage appears to have emerged of ISIS fighters fleeing the conflict in Raqqa safely despite the hundreds of bombs and white phosphorous loaded munitions U.S.-backed forces have been dropping over the city. It has been speculated that in reality, these ISIS fighters are being granted safe passage to put added pressure on the Syrian government, a longtime adversary of the United States.

Further, using a dangerous element like white phosphorous and burying over 300 civilians after approximately a week of fighting seems, on the face of it, to be nothing short of a blatant war crime. The Commission of Inquiry and the mainstream media may not use the term “war crime” outright, but that is surely an inference one can draw from their calculations.

If anything, it would appear the U.S. is annihilating civilians — and not much else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

11:03
Time of Russian servicemen's return to Hmeimim, Tartus bases depends on pace of Syria's liberation from militants - Shamanov


----------



## 500

In the beginning of June Assad aka Khamenai forces (who are not terrorists despite daily war crimes against civilian population) broke truce in Daraa and began massive shelling and offensive. During 15 days of non stop bombing and shelling they did not achieve anything beside dead hezbies and destruction, especially in Palestinian camp:







Almost certainly they will break new truce as well.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1116541/world

IRBIL: The Iraqi Army and tribal fighters have dislodged Daesh from the Al-Waleed border crossing into Syria, an Iraqi military statement said on Saturday.

The capture of Al-Waleed removes Daesh militants from the vicinity of a US base located on the other side of the border, in Syrian territory.

Aircraft from the US-led coalition and the Iraqi Air Force took part in the operation, the statement said.
Al-Waleed is close to Tanf, a strategic Syrian border crossing with Iraq on the Baghdad-Damascus highway, where US forces have assisted Syrian fighters trying to recapture territory from Daesh.

US forces have been based at Tanf since last year, in effect preventing Iranian-backed forces supporting Syrian President Bashar Assad from receiving heavy weaponry from Iran by using the main highway between Iraq and Syria.

The involvement of Iraqi tribal fighters in the operation to dislodge the militants from Al-Waleed is another indication that Iran will not yet be able to use the highway.

Pro-Assad forces in Syria, mainly comprising Iraqi Shiite militias, last week reached the Iraqi border north-east of Tanf, potentially preventing the US-backed opposition fighters from taking more territory from Daesh alongside the border area with Iraq.

In Mosul, where a US-backed offensive against Daesh on Saturday entered its ninth month, the militants have been squeezed into an enclave on the western bank of the Tigris river.

Daesh also controls territory along the border with Syria and urban pockets west and south of Mosul. In Syria, the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, made up predominantly of Kurdish fighters, have seized territory to the north, east and west of Raqqa, Daesh’s Syrian bastion.

Daesh snipers are shooting at families trying to flee on foot or by boat across the Tigris River, as part of a tactic to keep civilians as human shields, it said.

Iraqi government forces regained eastern Mosul in January, then a month later began the offensive on the western side that includes the Old City, a dense maze of narrow alleyways where fighting is mainly done house by house.
The fall of Mosul would, in effect, mark the end of the Iraqi half of the “caliphate” that Daesh leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi declared in a speech from a historic mosque in the Old City three years ago, covering parts of Iraq and Syria.

Moscow said on Friday its forces may have killed Baghdadi in an airstrike in Syria last month, but Washington said it could not corroborate the death and Western and Iraqi officials were skeptical.

About 200,000 people were estimated to be trapped behind Daesh lines in Mosul in May, but the number has declined as government forces have thrust further into the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1116541/world
> 
> IRBIL: The Iraqi Army and tribal fighters have dislodged Daesh from the Al-Waleed border crossing into Syria, an Iraqi military statement said on Saturday.
> 
> The capture of Al-Waleed removes Daesh militants from the vicinity of a US base located on the other side of the border, in Syrian territory.
> 
> Aircraft from the US-led coalition and the Iraqi Air Force took part in the operation, the statement said.
> Al-Waleed is close to Tanf, a strategic Syrian border crossing with Iraq on the Baghdad-Damascus highway, where US forces have assisted Syrian fighters trying to recapture territory from Daesh.
> 
> US forces have been based at Tanf since last year, in effect preventing Iranian-backed forces supporting Syrian President Bashar Assad from receiving heavy weaponry from Iran by using the main highway between Iraq and Syria.
> 
> The involvement of Iraqi tribal fighters in the operation to dislodge the militants from Al-Waleed is another indication that Iran will not yet be able to use the highway.
> 
> Pro-Assad forces in Syria, mainly comprising Iraqi Shiite militias, last week reached the Iraqi border north-east of Tanf, potentially preventing the US-backed opposition fighters from taking more territory from Daesh alongside the border area with Iraq.
> 
> In Mosul, where a US-backed offensive against Daesh on Saturday entered its ninth month, the militants have been squeezed into an enclave on the western bank of the Tigris river.
> 
> Daesh also controls territory along the border with Syria and urban pockets west and south of Mosul. In Syria, the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, made up predominantly of Kurdish fighters, have seized territory to the north, east and west of Raqqa, Daesh’s Syrian bastion.
> 
> Daesh snipers are shooting at families trying to flee on foot or by boat across the Tigris River, as part of a tactic to keep civilians as human shields, it said.
> 
> Iraqi government forces regained eastern Mosul in January, then a month later began the offensive on the western side that includes the Old City, a dense maze of narrow alleyways where fighting is mainly done house by house.
> The fall of Mosul would, in effect, mark the end of the Iraqi half of the “caliphate” that Daesh leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi declared in a speech from a historic mosque in the Old City three years ago, covering parts of Iraq and Syria.
> 
> Moscow said on Friday its forces may have killed Baghdadi in an airstrike in Syria last month, but Washington said it could not corroborate the death and Western and Iraqi officials were skeptical.
> 
> About 200,000 people were estimated to be trapped behind Daesh lines in Mosul in May, but the number has declined as government forces have thrust further into the city.


Interesting, seems U.S backed forces in Syria and Iraq are making good progress.


----------



## OldTwilight

Iran lunched a missile attack on terrorists in syria


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

US just shot down a syrian jet


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ISIS airforce? Protecting their moderate head choppers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

IN this April 30, 2017, file photo provided by the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) shows fighters from the SDF looking toward the northern town of Tabqa, Syria. The U.S.-led coalition headquarters in Iraq said in a written statement that a U.S. F-18 Super Hornet shot down a Syrian government SU-22 on Sunday, June 18, after it dropped bombs near the U.S. partner forces, known as the Syrian Democratic Forces. The shootdown was near the Syrian town of Tabqa. | Photo Credit:  AP
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...owning-syrian-fighter-jet/article19103703.ece

A top Russian diplomat on Monday condemned the United States for shooting down a Syrian Air Force fighter jet the previous day as an act of “aggression,” while U.S.-backed opposition forces on the ground warned Syrian government troops to stop their attacks or face retaliation.

The U.S. military confirmed a U.S. F-18 Super Hornet shot down a Syrian SU-22 on Sunday, after it dropped bombs near the U.S. partner forces known as the Syrian Democratic Forces. SDF fighters are aligned with the Americans in the campaign against the Islamic State group. 

Russia has been a staunch supporter of Syria’s beleaguered President Bashar Assad and has been providing an air cover for his offensive against IS since 2015.

Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov, in comments to Russian news agencies, compared the downing to “helping the terrorists that the U.S. is fighting against.”

“What is this, if not an act of aggression,” he asked.

Meanwhile, the U.S.-backed opposition fighters said Assad’s forces have been attacking their positions in the northern province of Raqqa and warned that if such attacks continue, the fighters will take action.


Clashes between Syrian troops and SDF would escalate tensions in the country and open a new front line in the many complex battlefields of the civil war, now in its seventh year. Clashes between the Kurdish-led SDF and Syrian forces have been rare and some rebel groups have even accused them of coordinating on the battlefield.

The clashes come as both sides are fighting against the Islamic State group, with SDF fighters now focusing on their march into the northern city of Raqqa, the de facto capital of IS.

Government forces have also been attacking IS in northern, central and southern Syria, seizing 25,000 square kilometers (9,600 square miles) and reaching the Iraqi border for the first time in years.

SDF spokesman Talal Sillo said the government aims to thwart the SDF offensive to capture the city of Raqqa. He said government forces began attacking SDF on Saturday, using warplanes, artillery and tanks in areas that SDF had liberated from IS.

Mr. Sillo also warned that if “the regime continues in its offensive against our positions in Raqqa province, this will force us to retaliate with force.”

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which tracks Syria’s war, said government forced captured from IS on Monday the town of Rasafa, expanding their presence in Raqqa province.
**

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...militants-a-wider-warning/article19103400.ece




A still image taken from a footage shot on Sunday and broadcasted on Iranian Television IRINN, purports to show missiles being fired from Iran into eastern Syria. IRINN/ via Reuters | Photo Credit:  Reuters 

* It adds new tensions in a region already unsettled by a long-running feud between Shia power Iran and the Sunni kingdom of Saudi Arabia. *
Iran’s ballistic missile strike targeting the Islamic State group in Syria served both as revenge for attacks on Tehran earlier this month and a warning that Iran could strike Saudi Arabia and U.S. interests in the Mideast, an Iranian general said on Monday.

The launch, which hit Syria’s eastern city of Deir el-Zour on Sunday night, appeared to be Iran’s first missile attack abroad in over 15 years and its first in the Syrian conflict amid its support of embattled President Bashar Assad.

It adds new tensions in a region already unsettled by a long-running feud between Shia power Iran and the Sunni kingdom of Saudi Arabia, as well as a campaign by Arab nations against Qatar.

It also raises questions about how U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration, which already said it put Iran “on notice” for its ballistic missile tests, will respond.

Iran’s powerful Revolutionary Guard, a paramilitary force in charge of the country’s missile program, said it launched six Zolfaghar ballistic missiles from the western provinces of Kermanshah and Kurdistan. State television footage showed the missiles on truck missile launchers in the daylight before being launched at night. 

The missiles flew over Iraq before striking what the Guard called an Islamic State command center and suicide car bomb operation in Deir el-Zour, over 600 km away. The extremists have been trying to fortify their positions in the Syrian city in the face of a U.S.-led coalition onslaught on Raqqa, the group’s de facto capital.

Activists in Syria said they had no immediate information on damage or casualties from the strikes, nor did the Islamic State group immediately acknowledge it. The Guard released black-and-white footage it said came from a drone showing the strikes, a column of thick black smoke rising into the sky after the attack.

The Guard described the missile strike as revenge for attacks on Tehran earlier this month. Five Islamic State-linked attackers stormed Iran’s parliament and a shrine to revolutionary leader Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini on June 7, killing at least 18 people and wounding more than 50. That Islamic State assault, the first to hit Iran, shook residents who believed the chaos engulfing the rest of the Middle East would not find them.

But the missiles sent a message to more than just the extremists in Iraq and Syria, Gen. Ramazan Sharif of the Guard told state television in a telephone interview.

“The Saudis and Americans are especially receivers of this message,” he said. “Obviously and clearly, some reactionary countries of the region, especially Saudi Arabia, had announced that they are trying to bring insecurity into Iran.”

The Zolfaghar missile, unveiled in September 2016, was described at the time as carrying a cluster warhead and being able to strike as far as 700 km away.

That puts the missile in range of the forward headquarters of the U.S. military’s Central Command in Qatar, American bases in the United Arab Emirates and the U.S. Navy’s 5th Fleet in Bahrain.

The missile also could strike Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia. While Iran has other ballistic missiles it says can reach longer distances, Sunday night’s launch appears to mark the longest strike it has launched abroad. Iran’s last foreign missile strike is believed to have been carried out in April 2001, targeting an Iranian exile group in Iraq.

Iran has described the Tehran attackers as being “long affiliated with the Wahhabi,” an ultraconservative form of Sunni Islam practiced in Saudi Arabia. However, it stopped short of directly blaming the kingdom for the attack, though many in the country have expressed suspicion that Iran’s regional rival had a hand in the assault.

Emboldened Sunni Arab states backed by Mr. Trump have hardened their stance against Iran. Since Mr. Trump took office, his administration has put new economic sanctions on those allegedly involved with the program. However, the test launches haven’t affect Iran’s 2015 nuclear deal with world powers.

Sunday’s launch also carried religious undertones.

The Guard, which answers only to Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, called the launch “Operation Laylat al-Qadar,” referring to the night Muslims believe the Koran was first revealed to the Prophet Muhammad. That’s believed to fall in the last 10 days of the holy Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, now underway. The name of the missile, Zolfaghar, is also the name of the sword used by Imam Ali, a cousin of the Prophet Muhammad and his successor, according to Shia belief.

Israel also remains concerned about Iran’s missile launches and has deployed a multilayered missile-defense system over fears of potential Iranian attacks. When Iran unveiled the Zolfaghar in 2016, it bore a banner printed with a 2013 anti-Israeli quote by Ayatollah Khamenei saying that Iran will annihilate the cities of Tel Aviv and Haifa should Israel attack Iran.

Israeli security officials said on Monday they were studying the missile strike to see what they could learn about its accuracy and capabilities. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorised to speak to reporters.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201706191054763888-russia-syria-downing-aircraft/
*Russia will not automatically destroy any aerial objects in the areas of its Aerospace Forces’ actions in Syria, the decisions will be made on individual basis, First Deputy Chairman of the Russian Federation Council's Committee on Defense and Security Frants Klintsevich told Sputnik on Monday.*
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Earlier in the day, the Russian Defense Ministry said that any aircraft and drone in the area of Russian Aerospace Forces’s operations on Syria would be tracked by the air defense systems as aerial targets. Moreover, Russia halted all interactions with the US within the framework on the memorandum of incident prevention in Syrian skies. The move came following the US-led coalition's downing of a Syrian army's jet near Raqqa.

"The decisions will be made in each case individually, the targets will not be attacked automatically. But in case of aggressive acts from the United States, these actions will be strictly stopped by the Russian Aerospace Forces," Klintsevich said.

On June 18, the Syrian army said that the US-led coalition had brought down its aircraft in southern Raqqa countryside when it was fulfilling its mission against Daesh.

Later, the coalition confirmed the information saying that it shot down the Syrian government forces' Su-22 aircraft as it had allegedly been bombing in an area where US-backed rebel forces, the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), were stationed, south of Tabqa in the Raqqa province. The US-led coalition called its attack on the Syrian army's jet "collective self-defense," adding that it contacted the Russian military to de-escalate the situation after the incident.

The Russian Defense Ministry called the attack "cynical" and "de facto an act of aggression" against a UN member state.






http://www.arabnews.com/node/1117151/middle-east
TEHRAN: Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps. (IGRC) said it launched a series of missiles into Syria on Sunday in revenge for deadly attacks on its capital that were claimed by the Daesh group.

The missiles were fired from western Iran across the border into Deir Ezzor province, in northeastern Syria, targeting what the IGRC called “terror bases.”

The IGRC said, in a statement published on its Sepahnews website, that the missiles were “in retaliation” for the June 7 attacks on Tehran claimed by Daesh.

“Medium-range missiles were fired from the (western) provinces of Kermanshah and Kurdestan, and a large number of terrorists were killed and weapons destroyed,” the statement said.

It said the attack targeted “a command base.... of the terrorists in Deir Ezzor,” Syria’s oil-rich eastern province.
On June 7, gunmen and suicide bombers attacked the parliament complex and the shrine of revolutionary leader Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini in Tehran, killing 17 people.

The Daesh group claimed responsibility.

The IGRC vowed to avenge the bloodshed.

The Islamic republic of Iran is a key ally of the Syrian regime of President Bashar Assad, alongside Russia and the Iran-backed Hezbollah movement of Lebanon.

Iran has sent to Syria military advisers as well as thousands of “volunteer” fighters recruited among its own nationals as well as the Shiite communities in neighboring Afghanistan and Pakistan since Syria’s conflict broke out in March 2011.

According to a report published in March, some 2,100 combatants sent by Iran have died in Syria and Iraq.


----------



## Deleted

A US Navy F/A-18E Super Hornet © Ryan U. Kledzik / Reuters

At least 12 civilians have reportedly been killed after US coalition jets struck a number of targets in a village next to the Syrian-Iraqi border, eyewitnesses on the ground told SANA news.

According to the report, the US-led anti-Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) coalition has launched a series of air raids on Sunday night in Syrian Hasakah governorate. In one of the strikes, the jets struck Tel Hayr village near the Syrian-Iraqi border, killing 12 people, all belonging to one family, according to the Syrian SANA news agency’s sources.

Last week, the UN Commission of Inquiry on Syria revealed that more than 300 civilians have died because of US-led air strikes in and around the city of Raqqa alone since March.

_“We have documented the deaths caused by the coalition air strikes only and we have about 300 deaths, 200 in one place, in al-Mansoura, one village,”_ said Karen Abuzayd, an American commissioner on the panel. Meanwhile, the UN Commission added that over 160,000 were forced to flee their homes.

The US-led coalition has repeatedly been accused of bombing civilian targets in Syria, mainly in the Raqqa and Deir ez-Zor Governorates, where Washington is actively supporting the Syrian Democratic Forces. In one instance, at least 35 civilians were killed by US-led airstrikes in Deir-ez-Zor province in late May, when bombs hit the market and a four-story building in the city of Mayadeen.

In early June, in its latest assessment of civilian casualties, the Pentagon admitted that _“at least 484 civilians have been unintentionally killed by Coalition strikes since the start of Operation Inherent Resolve,”_ in both Iraq and Syria. 

The official number, however, seems much lower than the death tolls estimated by human rights organizations and monitoring groups, which have noticed an increase in the US strikes in Syria in May.

_“Likely civilian fatalities from Coalition airstrikes in Syria rose by 30 percent in May, amid rising concern from international agencies and human rights groups at the rising toll. Throughout the month, Airwars researchers tracked 118 claimed Coalition casualty events in Syria alone,”_ UK-based journalist-led transparency project Airwars said last week.

Reports of the latest strike follow the shooting down of a Syrian SU-22 warplane by a US F/A-18E Super Hornet on Sunday in the countryside around Raqqa.

Moscow condemned the US-led coalition’s attack on the Syrian government military jet as an act of aggression and accused Washington of aiding terrorists.

The Russian Defense Ministry also halted cooperation with its US counterparts in the framework of the Memorandum on the Prevention of Incidents and Ensuring Air Safety in Syria following the attack on the Syrian plane.

*Source:* RT (Russia Today)
goo.gl/F3FC6k


----------



## 500

Iran fakes video of ballistic strike:


----------



## [TR]AHMET

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Huge advances by Syrian army transform Syrian war*
ALEXANDER MERCOURIS

Though the Western media is barely reporting the fact, the last few weeks have witnessed a total transformation of the Syrian war.

Until the liberation of eastern Aleppo in December the Syrian war was being fought mainly in western Syria along a narrow stretch of Syria’s Mediterranean coast in a grinding war of attrition between the Syrian army and various Turkish backed Jihadi groups all of which were led ultimately by Al-Qaeda.

The intense pressure of this war obliged the Syrian army to withdraw from most of eastern Syria in order to protect the main centres of Syria’s population and power in the cities along the coast. The resulting vacuum in eastern Syria was filled initially by various Jihadi groups, but ultimately by ISIS, which in 2015 gained essentially undisputed control of this area, save for the isolated city of Deir Ezzor.

Al-Qaeda’s defeat in December in Aleppo, and the rout of its offensive from Idlib province into Hama province in April, has left the Syrian government in control of all of Syria’s big cities – Damascus, Aleppo, Hama and Homs – whilst Latakia Province and its capital have always been firmly controlled by the government. Though Al-Qaeda still has a presence in some areas in the countryside near Damascus, and is still firmly in control of Idlib Province, these areas are now covered by the agreements reached between Russia and Turkey in December, supplemented by further agreements reached by Russia, Iran and Turkey in May, which set up the so-called ‘de-confliction areas’ in these territories.

This combination of Al-Qaeda defeats and peace agreements means that the war of attrition in western Syria is at an end, and that the Syrian army there for the moment at least has won.

In saying this it is important to say that fighting between the Syrian army and Al-Qaeda in western Syria has not come entirely to a stop. Bitter fighting still continues between the Syrian army and Al-Qaeda in southern Syria, especially in the bitterly contested town of Dara’a, where the original uprising against the Syrian government started in 2011. Al-Qaeda still from time to time launches several raids on western Aleppo. People everywhere in Syria, including in the safest regions which are most securely under the government’s control, have to face the daily threat of terrorist attacks.

Nonetheless the agreements reached between the Turks and the Russians in December, and between the Turks, the Russians and the Iranians in May, have generally held.

This has allowed the Syrian army, sections of which have been extensively re-trained and re-equipped by the Russians, to take the battle to ISIS in the east in a serious way, for the first time since the organisation took over central and eastern Syria in 2014 and 2015. Western commentators once claimed that the Syrian army and the Russians were leaving ISIS alone. This was never true, but following the Syrian army’s recent advances into central and eastern Syria this claim has become completely unsustainable.

The first fruit of the stabilisation of in the west was the second liberation of Palmyra from ISIS in March 2017. However since then events have quickened at an accelerating rate, with a whirlwind advance by the Syrian army eastward from Aleppo to Rusafa in the north, and an equally dramatic advance in the south, bringing the Syrian army for the first time in years to the Iraqi border.

The speed of these advances has no previous precedent in the Syrian war. In 2014-2015 ISIS did accomplish equally rapid advances over comparable distances. However with the Syrian army having withdrawn from eastern Syria these advances were largely unopposed. By contrast the Syrian army’s advances over recent weeks have been sustained even in the face of fanatical resistance from ISIS.

This is not the result of some general collapse of ISIS in eastern and central Syria. Whilst the Syrian army has advanced at a blistering rate, US backed Kurdish forces in the north have been making extremely slow progress in their war against ISIS, which is supposed to end with the capture of Raqqa.

Compare for example the continued failure of the Kurdish militia to take Raqqa despite having launched their US planned and US backed offensive to capture Raqqa as long ago as November 2016 (“Operation Wrath of Euphrates”) with the latest rapid advances in Raqqa Province of the Syrian army

The Syrian Arab Army (SAA), spearheaded by the elite Tiger Forces, has seized more than 1,400 square kilometers of territory from ISIS in the province of Raqqah. In addition to this, several key oil and gas extraction and refinery sites have been liberated. Lastly, the Syrian Army also expanded their zone of control over the Ethriyah-Raqqah road including two key junctions in the Tabaqah area; this move opens the door to further advances into central Syria from the north by pro-government forces.

The suddenness and rapidity of the entire offensive has come as an absolute surprise for all observers of the Syrian War. In particular, the offensive has not only served to further accelerate the already fast decline of ISIS being witnessed in 2017, but now serves to block any further operations the US-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) might have had planned to expand into central Syria via Tabaqah and seize key oil and gas infrastructures which litter central areas of the country.

These whirlwind advances reflect an underlying reality of the Syrian war, which is almost never discussed.

The two most powerful military forces in Syria for most of the war (until the coming of the Russians) have been the Syrian army and Al-Qaeda. ISIS and the Kurdish militia are no match for either, and the only reason ISIS managed to expand so rapidly in 2014 and 2015 was because the Syrian army and Al-Qaeda were too busy fighting each other to confront it.

Now that the Syrian army does not have to fight Al-Qaeda in its heartlands in western Syria – at least for the moment – it is having little difficulty defeating ISIS wherever it encounters it.

These Syrian army advances are transforming the political map of Syria. Whereas only a few months ago most Syrian territory had fallen out of the control of the Syrian government, that is rapidly becoming no longer the case.

With two powerful columns of Syrian troops now converging on the eastern city of Deir Ezzor – one from Rusafa in the north, the other from Palmyra in the centre – there is now a real prospect that all of central Syria stretching all the way from the Mediterranean to the Iraqi border will soon once more be under the control of the Syrian government.

Should that happen the Syrian government’s opponents, far from being credible challengers for power in Syria, will be confined to enclaves in various parts of Syria: a US controlled enclave around the isolated garrison of al-Tanf in the south, a Turkish controlled ‘safe zone’ in the north west, Idlib province in the west, and a large Kurdish area adjoining Turkey in the north east.

With the Syrian government in control of most of Syria’s territory and population, it will be increasingly difficult to deny its legitimacy, and should this situation arise then it will soon start to have a serious bearing on the course of the negotiations in Astana and Geneva.

The situation in Syria is still not stable. The two Syrian military columns converging on Deir Ezzor have powerful enemies on their flanks: the US in the south and potentially the Kurds in the north. Intervention by either of these would however risk confrontation with Russia, whose Special Forces and advisers are accompanying the columns, and whose air force is providing them with air support. Frankly I don’t think that will happen.

A far greater risk is that the unstable peace in western Syria will break down, and that Al-Qaeda will be reactivated, and will try to take advantage of the Syrian army’s advance eastward to capture territory in the west.

That would however require the support of Turkey, which has been badly burnt by its involvement in the Syrian war, and which is becoming increasingly concerned by US support for the Kurds in the north.

On balance, though any policy which depends on Turkish President Erdogan abiding by the agreements he has signed is fraught with risk, I think self interest in the end will win out, and that the precarious peace in western Syria will hold.

If so then the war in Syria may indeed be moving towards its end.

President Assad has said repeatedly, even in what were for him his darkest hours, that his intention was to bring all of Syrian territory back under the Syrian government’s control.

Once that attracted disbelief and incredulity in the West. Suddenly it does not look so unlikely..
http://theduran.com/huge-advances-syrian-army-transform-syrian-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

As expected Assad and Khamenai gangs again broke truce in Daraa. Results were grim for them however:





















This is why they fail despite 100 times more fire power and swarms of foreign mercenaries:







Today they attack encircled East Ghouta (also under truce).


----------



## Asghar1234

Terrorists have become rabid after Trump support for ISIS:

*Material damage caused by terrorists’ shells on Damascus and its Countryside*




21 June، 2017

Damascus, SANA – Terrorist groups on Wednesday targeted residential neighborhoods in Damascus, causing material damage only in a new violation of the Russian de-escalation memorandum in Syria.

A source at Damascus Police Command said that two mortar shells fired by terrorists landed in al-Baramkeh and al-Sabe’a Bahrat neighborhoods in Damascus, causing material damage to public and private properties.

In a similar statement, a source at Damascus Countryside Police Command told SANA that armed groups fired 8 rocket shells on Harasta residential suburb, causing only material damage.

On Tuesday, four people got injured in terrorist attacks with mortar and rocket shells fired by armed groups on the residential neighborhoods of al-Kabbas, al-Abbasyeen and Kafar Souseh in Damascus.


----------



## 500

After failed offensive in Daraa, Assad and Khamenai forces* resume indiscriminate bombardment of Daraa city and especially Palestinian camp:






This bombardment happening despite Daraa is part of the cease fire agreement.

* According to forum moderators Assad and Khamenai forces are not allowed to be called terrorists despite daily and systematic war crimes.


----------



## Cthulhu

According to a video published by ISIS, Two Hezbollah members were martyred and one was captured in an ambush by ISIS in Arak gas station, east of Homs province.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russian Defense Ministry stated that Russian Navy warships and a submarine launched six Kalibr cruise missiles on Daesh targets in Syria.*


MOSCOW (Sputnik) – Two Russian Navy warships and a submarine launched six Kalibr cruise missiles on Daesh (banned in Russia) targets in Syria, the Russian Defense Ministry said Friday. 

"The Russian Navy's Admiral Essen, Admiral Grigorovich frigates and Krasnodar submarine launched six Kalibr cruise missiles from the eastern part of the Mediterranean Sea on Daesh terrorist group targets in Syria," the ministry said in a statement.

It added that the Krasnodar submarine performed a submerged launch of the cruise missiles.

The Russian Aerospace Forces have destroyed the remaining Daesh positions in Syria following sea launches of six Kalibr cruise missiles, the Russian Defense Ministry said Friday.

"The remaining Daesh terrorist fighters and targets have been destroyed by Russian Aerospace Forces bombers' airstrikes," the ministry said in a statement.

The Russian military had informed Turkey and Israel in advance of Russian Navy Kalibr cruise missile launches on Daesh targets in Syria, the Russian Defense Ministry said Friday.

"The commands of Turkey and Israel were informed in a timely manner of the cruise missile launches through channels of interaction," the ministry said in a statement.

Kalibr cruise missile launches carried out by two Russian frigates and a submarine have destroyed Daesh command posts and large weapons caches in the eastern Syrian province of Hama, the Russian Defense Ministry said Friday.

"As a result of a surprise saturation missile attack, Daesh command posts, as well as large ammunition depots, have been destroyed in the vicinity of the town of Akerbat in the province of Hama, where a militant arsenal detonated after a pinpoint hit by the Kalibr cruise missile," the ministry said in a statement.


----------



## vostok

Syrian T-90

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

The Syrian military is continuing its lighting advances. Syrian forces finally broke into the Deir Ez-Zior province and advanced at least 5 miles. The long siege of Deir Ez-Zior should be lifted soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Israel assisted another heavy Al-Nusra (Al-Qaeda) offensive in Quneitera yesterday by targeting SAA positions, but they failed to advance even one inch and had heavy casualties. It's always great to see these ideological brothers (Israel/Nusra) cooperate with each other and reveal their true faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Israel assisted another heavy Al-Nusra (Al-Qaeda) offensive in Quneitera yesterday by targeting SAA positions, but they failed to advance even one inch and had heavy casualties. It's always great to see these ideological brothers (Israel/Nusra) cooperate with each other and reveal their true faces.


Assadists broke cease fire and were punished. That's all. Nothing personal.






Fact: Assadists and Khamenaists never not honored cease fire with Muslim rebels even for 1 hour. But they do honor cease fire with Israel for nearly 45 years. Why? Because Israel beats them hard for every minor violation. Alas that's only language they understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zzzz

As usual Netanyahu terrorists keep helping their Al-Qaeda buddies. The agony of terrorist state of Israel became obvious for everyone. In less than a year the war in Syria will end. Syrian army will boost its power manyfold and will receive many advanced weapons from Russia. Iran and Hezbolla will become stronger and stronger with the help of Russia, China, Turkey, Qatar and EU. Israeli stooge Trump will be kicked out of office sooner or later. Bad days ahead for terrorist state )


----------



## 19887

zzzz said:


> As usual Netanyahu terrorists keep helping their Al-Qaeda buddies. The agony of terrorist state of Israel became obvious for everyone. In less than a year the war in Syria will end. Syrian army will boost its power manyfold and will receive many advanced weapons from Russia. Iran and Hezbolla will become stronger and stronger with the help of Russia, China, Turkey, Qatar and EU. Israeli stooge Trump will be kicked out of office sooner or later. Bad days ahead for terrorist state )


This was precisely the attitude of Russia and the Arabs who were influenced by it
In the end, the Russians lost to the Americans and the Arabs lost to Israel.
Keep up the good work, that's what they tell you in Russia, and that means you'll drag the Iranians into it, too, in the end you'll fall again.
Are you aware that Russia sees Iran, China and Turkey as its biggest enemies in the near future?


----------



## RoadRunner401

500 said:


> Assadists broke cease fire and were punished. That's all. Nothing personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: Assadists and Khamenaists never not honored cease fire with Muslim rebels even for 1 hour. But they do honor cease fire with Israel for nearly 45 years. Why? Because Israel beats them hard for every minor violation. Alas that's only language they understand.



Ladies and gentlemen @500 the official spokesperson of ISIS and Al-Qaeda has finally admitted in the open that Israel is the official sponsor of Al-Qaeda and ISIS and will attack sovereign nation to defend its assets


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=2&id=762557

June 26, 2017 16:49

*Russian Navy reconnaissance ship deployed off Syria*
ST. PETERSBURG. June 26 (Interfax-AVN) - The Russian Navy's Mediterranean squadron has been joined by the Vasily Tatishchev reconnaissance ship, a source familiar with the situation told Interfax-AVN on Monday.

"Starting in the middle of June the Vasily Tatishchev medium reconnaissance ship will be fulfilling tasks as part of the Navy's permanent task force in the Mediterranean Sea," the source said.

The Tatishchev reconnaissance ship is replacing its Black Sea Fleet equivalent, the Kildin, the source said.

"Last Saturday the Kildin traversed the Black Sea straits and returned to the Black Sea. It was deployed off Syria for over 100 days," the source said.

It was reported that on April 27 the Black Sea Fleet's medium intelligence collecting ship Liman sank near the entrance to the Bosporus Strait after colliding with a commercial vessel. The crew were not hurt in the incident.

Currently, the permanent naval force in the Mediterranean Sea comprises, in particular, the Black Sea Fleet's new Admiral Grigorovich and Admiral Essen frigates and the Krasnodar submarine armed with Kalibr cruise missiles. These have twice been launched against Islamic State (a terrorist organization, banned in Russia) targets in Syria.

It was reported that the international notification of possible missile launches from the Mediterranean Sea is in place until June 30.


----------



## Endurance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fafnir

500 said:


> Iran fakes video of ballistic strike:


You really should do your research a little more carefully in future that way you wont wind up looking like an idiot...like you do now for instance.
Any how,I`ll try to explain it to you so please try to pay attention.Irans zolfaqar missile uses a separating warhead+guidance section that after separating from the spent booster continues on a very flat gliding trajectory all the way to the target,now this is of course an unpowered glide that maximizes range and as such it will of course be slowly decelerating over the length of its flight so that by the time it has reached maximum range or as in the case of this strike almost maximum range then it would only be traveling at medium to high subsonic speeds,in fact probably not much faster than a subsonic cruise missile,you see thats what makes the zolfaqar such a cool redesign of the old fateh 110 by using a separating gliding warhead iran was able to over double the range of the missile,pretty smart eh?.


----------



## Solomon2

Syrian opposition leader: ‘The enemy is Iran, not Israel'
*Salim Hudaifah was an officer in the Syrian regime's army and 27 years ago defected to the West. 'Israel can help us more,' he says. 'The treatment of the wounded has improved its image, but it is limited because the Arab media does not report it.' Assad and ISIS, he is sure, are cooperating behind the scenes.*
Itamar Eichner|Published: 27.06.17 , 23:23


"We have intelligence information that Assad is behind ISIS and Jabhat al-Nusra in Syria. Assad deceives everyone on this issue, including the Russians. He's the one who gives them orders. Israel must be very concerned that our assessment is that once Assad is cornered and feels distressed, he will order ISIS to attack Israel. That will be his last-ditch effort, to try to drag Israel into this war, as a desperate measure."


So said Salim Hudaifah, political representative of the Free Syrian Army opposition organization, in the Eurasian Media Forum.




R to L: Hudeida, Barzegar, Ebrahim, Gul, and Abdrakhmanov (Photo: Vlad Semyonov)


The Forum was held last week for the 15th year in Astana, capital of Kazakhstan, with 600 people from 60 countries in participation. It was headed by Dr. Dariga Nazarbayeva, chairman of the Senate Foreign Affairs Committee and daughter of the President of Kazakhstan Nursultan Nazarbayev.


The following was said in a panel on the subject "The Syrian crisis is the end in sight?" which was attended by Foreign Minister of Kazakhstan Kairat Abdrakhmanov, former Turkish President Abdullah Gul, Hudaifah as a representative of the Free Syrian Army, Alaa Ebrahim—a journalist affiliated with the Assad regime and ex-PM Chief of Staff and Chief Negotiator Gilead Sher from Israel.


Kazakhstan hosts the cease-fire talks in Syria under the auspices of Russia, Turkey, Iran, the United States and the United Nations. It will soon host the fifth meeting between the Assad regime and the rebels, which will discuss the implementation of buffer zones and the establishment of a monitoring system.


Hudaifa, a former Druze intelligence officer in the Syrian army who defected to the West, said in the forum that Assad and ISIS are like a man and his shadow.


"The moment you take out the man, his shadow will disappear," said Hudaifa. "We have 57 battalions on the ground and no one has put the spotlight on us. They talk only about ISIS, which is supported by the Assad administration, and was even brought to Syria by him."



The fighting in Syria




Salim Hudaifah (Photo: Itamar Eichner)


The opposition leader said that as an intelligence officer in Assad's army, his main enemy was Israel. In 1990 he deserted the Syrian army and fled to the West. He found asylum in Denmark, where he met Israelis for the first time in his life and connected with them.


He was later head of the program for training the Free Syrian Army forces by the Pentagon. After a year of training in Jordan, the Americans decided to stop the program and went to cooperate with the Kurds.


Hudaifa noted that Israel conducts extensive intelligence activities in Syria, especially after ISIS, but does not transfer the information to the opposition. "We do not need the help of Israel, we have people on the ground, and we know very well what ISIS is doing. We want peace with Israel, and today, among the opposition in Syria, most people understand that the enemy is Iran and not Israel, so there is a good chance that there will be peace in the future.


"Israel needs to do more and help the rebels. People here are disappointed (with Israel). There are also quite a few who think that you are helping Assad, because they see that the Israeli-Syrian border is quiet.


"I think you can be more proactive and help us. Regarding the treatment of the wounded in your hospitals, it certainly improved Israel's image in the eyes of Syrians, but only in a limited way. The reason is that the Arab media does not report it."


*An Israeli-Syrian confrontation*


A sharp confrontation broke out between Sher and Ibrahim during a debate in the forum.

Sher noted that since the outbreak of the Syrian war, Israel has treated some 3,000 Syrians who were wounded in the fighting and that it had refrained from intervening in the war.

He also called for a solution that would ensure the removal of Assad and the Iranians from Syria. Ebrahim accused Israel of blatant intervention in the war in Syria and said that the wounded Israelis dealt with were "terrorists" who were treated and returned to combat.

Both Hudaifa and a British journalist working in Syria named Shahida Tulaganova stood beside Sher, saying that most of the Syrian wounded who were treated in Israel were civilians, some of them women and children.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*The base has been at the heart of Moscow’s military effort in support of Assad since 2015, when the Russian air force began bombing insurgents who were threatening his grip on power*
world Updated: Jun 28, 2017 00:08 IST
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...an-air-base/story-60ZR1RJQIJRAWVylhWgcGJ.html








A handout picture released on the official Facebook page of the Syrian Presidency on June 27, 2017, shows President Bashar al-Assad (R) being welcomed by a Russian soldier during his visit to the Hmeimim military base in Latakia province, in the northwest of Syria.(AFP)


Syrian President Bashar al-Assad visited a Russian air base at Hmeymim in western Syria on Tuesday, his first visit to the base from which Russian jets have played a crucial role in support of his war effort.

Photos circulated showed the Syrian leader in the cockpit of a Russian Sukhoi SU-35 warplane. He inspected weapons, personnel and armoured vehicles at the base near Latakia.

He was accompanied by Russian chief of staff General Valery Gerasimov, state news agency SANA reported.

“The Syrian people will not forget that its Russian brothers stood next to them in this national war,” Assad wrote in a visitors’ book at the base, SANA reported.

The base has been at the heart of Moscow’s military effort in support of Assad since 2015, when the Russian air force began bombing insurgents who were threatening his grip on power. Assad has also been backed in the war by Iran.

Assad has been touring areas north and northwest of Damascus in recent days, a rare trip out of his seat of power in the capital that has reflected his confidence, with his military position seemingly unassailable in western Syria.

On Sunday he performed Eid prayers in the city of Hama, the first time he has visited the city since the start of the conflict. Assad has also visited wounded soldiers in the Hama countryside, accompanied by his wife Asma and children, state media reported on Tuesday.

http://www.interfax.com/newsinf.asp?pg=6&id=762887
June 28, 2017 10:36

*Armenia not planning to deploy servicemen to Syria for now - defense minister*
YEREVAN. June 28 (Interfax) - Yerevan is not considering the possible deployment of its servicemen to Syria for now but does not rule out the eventual discussion of this option, Armenian Defense Minister Vigen Sargsyan said.

"In addition to the humanitarian assistance program, we are not discussing any other program in Syria, especially the deployment of our servicemen," Sargsyan said at a press conference on Wednesday.

"Is this discussion possible at all? I do not rule out a situation in which we, as a country, have such a wish if every relevant condition is created. These will not be conscripts but only servicemen enrolled by contract, who may be deployed at their own wish," he said.

The minister added he was not expecting the matter to be discussed in the near future.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## HAIDER

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 407112


Both using similar fresh weapons... what are these guns ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Military options the US could use against Syria if there's another chemical attack.*

The White House is warning the Syrian regime against conducting another chemical weapons attack, saying in a statement that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and the Syrian military *"will pay a heavy price."*

The statement was released Monday night after the White House said the U.S. had found "potential" evidence that Assad was preparing an attack similar to the one carried out on April 4 that killed dozens of civilians, including children.

*"If ... Mr. Assad conducts another mass murder attack using chemical weapons, he and his military will pay a heavy price,” the statement warned.*

White House says Syria could be planning another chemical attack

The April chemical attack took place at the Shayrat airbase.

In a response to that attack, the U.S. launched 59 Tomahawk missiles at the Syrian base from two U.S. Navy ships in the Mediterranean Sea.

*"The activity we have seen at Shayrat in the last couple of days is associated with chemical weapons handling at a known spot on that base, a known aircraft shelter that’s used for chemical weapons," Pentagon spokesman Capt. Jeff Davis told reporters on Tuesday. "And that is what inspired the statement you saw last night."*

According to Davis, the intelligence suggesting that Syria was preparing for another attack emerged over the last few days with the information becoming "more compelling yesterday."

Davis would not say if the Pentagon has presented President Trump with a series of options to respond to an attack by the Assad regime.

Separately, a U.S. official told ABC News that military planning has been underway for several days in case options are required.

ABC News breaks down some of the military options the U.S. could take if the Assad regime launches another chemical weapons attack.



*Tomahawk missiles from the Mediterranean*
The U.S. could choose to repeat its April response by launching a barrage of Tomahawk missiles from U.S. Navy ships in the Mediterranean Sea.

The USS Ross and USS Porter, which launched the 59 missiles in April that took out roughly 20 Syrian planes, are no longer in the region.

However, the George H.W. Bush carrier strike group is southwest of Cyprus. That group contains guided missile cruisers, the USS Philippine Sea (CG 58) and USS Hue City (CG 66), as well as guided-missile destroyers USS Truxtun (DDG 103) and USS Cole (DDG-67).





*In a photo released by the Russian state-owned news outlet, Sputnik, the body of the remains 
of a plane burned following the U.S. missile attack on an air base in Syria, April 7, 2017.*






*A picture taken on April 7, 2017 shows the damaged Shayrat airfield at the Syrian government forces military *
*base targeted earlier overnight by US Tomahawk cruise missiles.*


Tomahawk missiles were the chosen weapon of choice in April for several reasons. They are intermediate-range, jet engine-powered missiles that can be launched from a ship or submarine. They fly at low levels, up to 1,500 miles at 550 mph, and can carry a 1,000-pound conventional warhead.

Perhaps most importantly, their use ensures that U.S. military personnel aren’t put in harm’s way. The long and lean missile, standing 18-20 feet, simply finds its target using GPS coordinates.


US launches strike on Syria air base after chemical weapons attack

Why the US used Tomahawk missiles to target Syrian base


But it doesn’t necessarily fly in a straight line. Rather, the U.S. Navy describes the path as “an evasive route” designed by “several mission-tailored guidance systems.”

For all its benefits, the Tomahawk doesn’t come cheap; every missile costs nearly $1 million.

Additionally, Russia's air defense systems in Syria are capable of shooting down incoming Tomahawk missiles.

Russia has conducted recent cruise missile strikes in Syria launched from Russian Navy ships offshore. The Russians have used those missile launches to strike at what they say are terrorist targets. But a U.S. official says the Russians have also used the launches to calibrate the targeting radars that could be used to bring down tomahawk missiles.



*Manned or unmanned aircraft*

Another option is for manned or unmanned U.S. aircraft to target the Shayat airbase again or hit other Syrian military installations. These aircraft could launch from neighboring ships or U.S. bases in the region.

But this option carries significant risk, in part because U.S. planes could be brought down by Russia's sophisticated long-range air defense systems.

Furthermore, as a result of the U.S. downing a Syrian war plane earlier this month, Russia has said it will target any U.S. aircraft flying west of the Euphrates River.


ABC News


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Iraqis have a saying: "we've got rid of saddam, now we've created a 1000 more saddams." Iraq has learned its lesson. 

The Syrians will learn their lesson shortly. They deserve what's coming to them.


----------



## Serpentine

Solomon2 said:


> Assad and ISIS, he is sure, are cooperating behind the scenes.



That's what happens when every Tom dick and Harry is given a tribune under label of 'Syrian opposition' to blabber whatever lie that comes to his mind. It's not a surprise though, given it's an Israeli source, but someone needs to remind this idiot that the real cooperation happened between 'rebels' and ISIS in 2013 and 2014, before their love affair was broken down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Like if nothing is going on in Syria!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> View attachment 407324



The above pic are not Hezbollah, they are Afghan Fatemiyon group, but apparently you didn't know it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The above pic are not Hezbollah, they are Afghan Fatemiyon group, but apparently you didn't know it either.


I know very well. I can add that its written Alquseir on factory. Its just good illustration. Both Hezbies and Fatemiyun are Khamenai mercenaries who come to kill Syrians for sake of corrupt sadist dictator and return back in coffins.


----------



## Asghar1234

500 said:


> View attachment 407324


*They will not go back to their countries until they kill you Zionists.*

*Hezbollah says 'thousands' of fighters to respond if israel attacks*
By Afp 18:04 23 Jun 2017





An image grab taken from Hezbollah's Al-Manar TV on June 23, 2017 shows Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah, giving a speech to mark Jerusalem (Quds) Day
The head of Lebanese movement Hezbollah on Friday warned Israel against attacking Lebanon or Syria, saying "hundreds of thousands" of Arab and Muslim fighters would be ready to strike back.

"The Israeli enemy should know that if it launches an attack on Syria or Lebanon, it's unknown whether the fighting will stay just between Lebanon and Israel, or Syria and Israel," Hassan Nasrallah said.

"I'm not saying countries would intervene directly -- but it would open the door for hundreds of thousands of fighters from all around the Arab and Islamic world to participate in this fight -- from Iraq, Yemen, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan," he said.

Nasrallah made the remarks in a speech broadcast on television to mark Jerusalem (Quds) Day, an annual show of solidarity with the Palestinians.

The commemoration was first launched by Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the late revolutionary leader of Iran -- a main sponsor of Hezbollah and staunch rival of Israel.

Hezbollah fighters from Lebanon, and others from Iran, Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan, are battling alongside regime forces in Syria to defend the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

The powerful Shiite movement and Israel have fought many battles including a devastating 34-day war in 2006 that killed 1,200 people in Lebanon, mainly civilians, and 160 Israelis, mostly soldiers.

Border skirmishes have broken out occasionally since then, and Nasrallah on Friday said any future confrontation would be "very costly for Israel".

Tensions were rising this week along the frontier, with Israel accusing Hezbollah of expanding observation posts to conduct reconnaissance missions across the border.

Israel's ambassador to the United Nations, Danny Danon, denounced the "dangerous provocation" and sent a letter of protest to the Security Council.

And the head of Israel's air force said it would have "unimaginable" military power at hand in any future conflict with Hezbollah.

"What the air force was able to do quantitatively in the... Lebanon war over the course of 34 days we can do today in 48-60 hours," Major General Amir Eshel said on Wednesday.

www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-4633786/Hezbollah-says-thousands-fighters-respond-Israel-attacks.html
_



_


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> I know very well. I can add that its written Alquseir on factory. Its just good illustration. Both Hezbies and Fatemiyun are Khamenai mercenaries who come to kill Syrians for sake of corrupt sadist dictator and return back in coffins.


May God bless all of them.

Maybe not relevant but actually as far as I remember Alquseir or El Quseir is the name of Egyptian warship that israel claimed wanted to destroy and was mistaken by American Liberty warship in Operation Cyanide back in 1967 (funny 'cause El Quseir is half of Liberty and Liberty had indeed American flag).
Plan was simple israel in cahoot with American CIA attacked the Liberty to sink and destroy it completely then would have blamed Egypt for it which meant full scale war against Egypt even American president in time ordered deploying nuke against Egypt but 'cause isreal failed to sink Liberty and there were witnesses operation failed ... 
One of the American/israel false flags ...


----------



## Broccoli

There are video in funkers site what shows Russians torturing some guy with a sledgehammer and you can also see chopped off head nearby.

Iranians and Russians are any different from ISIS? I think not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rustam

I want to ask my brothers, remember years and years ago where there would be massive support and islamic uprising (backed by wahhabi salafi fools from UK and arabia) about their isis this and their isis caliphate that, where is it now. how did it go trying to impose their will in our countries and region, is allah not supporting their cause anymore? all those young punks joining up to make a difference. going to heaven I suppose. what would they do if they saw how much fail their cause has been and they lost their lives imposing rubbish on other people, destroying and weakening our countries.

death to the isis and their caliphate and islamic imperialism on persian lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Broccoli said:


> There are video in funkers site what shows Russians torturing some guy with a sledgehammer and you can also see chopped off head nearby.
> 
> Iranians and Russians are any different from ISIS? I think not.








ISIS did not gas or starve children. Also number of terror attacks made by Assad and friends is hundreds time higher than made by ISIS.



Asghar1234 said:


> *They will not go back to their countries until they kill you Zionists.*
> 
> *Hezbollah says 'thousands' of fighters to respond if israel attacks*
> By Afp 18:04 23 Jun 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image grab taken from Hezbollah's Al-Manar TV on June 23, 2017 shows Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah, giving a speech to mark Jerusalem (Quds) Day
> The head of Lebanese movement Hezbollah on Friday warned Israel against attacking Lebanon or Syria, saying "hundreds of thousands" of Arab and Muslim fighters would be ready to strike back.
> 
> "The Israeli enemy should know that if it launches an attack on Syria or Lebanon, it's unknown whether the fighting will stay just between Lebanon and Israel, or Syria and Israel," Hassan Nasrallah said.
> 
> "I'm not saying countries would intervene directly -- but it would open the door for hundreds of thousands of fighters from all around the Arab and Islamic world to participate in this fight -- from Iraq, Yemen, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan," he said.
> 
> Nasrallah made the remarks in a speech broadcast on television to mark Jerusalem (Quds) Day, an annual show of solidarity with the Palestinians.
> 
> The commemoration was first launched by Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the late revolutionary leader of Iran -- a main sponsor of Hezbollah and staunch rival of Israel.
> 
> Hezbollah fighters from Lebanon, and others from Iran, Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan, are battling alongside regime forces in Syria to defend the government of President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> The powerful Shiite movement and Israel have fought many battles including a devastating 34-day war in 2006 that killed 1,200 people in Lebanon, mainly civilians, and 160 Israelis, mostly soldiers.
> 
> Border skirmishes have broken out occasionally since then, and Nasrallah on Friday said any future confrontation would be "very costly for Israel".
> 
> Tensions were rising this week along the frontier, with Israel accusing Hezbollah of expanding observation posts to conduct reconnaissance missions across the border.
> 
> Israel's ambassador to the United Nations, Danny Danon, denounced the "dangerous provocation" and sent a letter of protest to the Security Council.
> 
> And the head of Israel's air force said it would have "unimaginable" military power at hand in any future conflict with Hezbollah.
> 
> "What the air force was able to do quantitatively in the... Lebanon war over the course of 34 days we can do today in 48-60 hours," Major General Amir Eshel said on Wednesday.
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-4633786/Hezbollah-says-thousands-fighters-respond-Israel-attacks.html
> _
> View attachment 407467
> _


You murdered over one million Muslims and expelled another 12 millions for sake of corrupt atheist dictator. And after that you have no shame to use Islamic quotes? Sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> View attachment 407535
> 
> 
> ISIS did not gas or starve children. Also number of terror attacks made by Assad and friends is hundreds time higher than made by ISIS.




How cute, you're cheerleader for Isis again.


As usual you like to just lie in the face of overwhelming evidence.

https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...s-launched-chlorine-gas-attacks-in-mosul/amp/



Broccoli said:


> There are video in funkers site what shows Russians torturing some guy with a sledgehammer and you can also see chopped off head nearby.
> 
> Iranians and Russians are any different from ISIS? I think not.




And how do you know the authenticity of the video? There are a lot of Russian speaking jihadists in Syria and jihadists make propaganda videos.


The guy in the is also not "some guy" they refer to him as a member of Isis. Furthermore, we don't know who's head that was. Assuming this video is real, we have no context, for all we know that beheaded guy could have been beheaded by Isis. The Syrian military always finds atrocities after capturing Isis controlled areas. As for torture, it is never okay and anyone found guilty of torture should be punished.


----------



## Zhukov

HAIDER said:


> Both using similar fresh weapons... what are these guns ?


Looks like Chinese Norinco CQ. Most widely used 5.56 Rifle in conflicts world over. Black market all the way with US Money. It can chamber standard 5.56 NATO Ammunition and have striking resemblance to US M16.
I doubt they will supply Made in USA weapons to Alqaeda openly now


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> How cute, you're cheerleader for Isis again.
> 
> 
> As usual you like to just lie in the face of overwhelming evidence.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...s-launched-chlorine-gas-attacks-in-mosul/amp/


Use of gas by Assadists is confirmed by UN and OPCW. You bring baseless words of some unknown official.



> And how do you know the authenticity of the video? There are a lot of Russian speaking jihadists in Syria and jihadists make propaganda videos.


They speak Russian without accent while Chechens and Uzbeks etc speak with heavy accent.


----------



## [TR]AHMET

The Turkish Military has retaliated at YPG shelling. And President Erdogan says Turkey will use all means necessary to make sure a state isn't established in Northern Syria.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

ptldM3 said:


> How cute, you're cheerleader for Isis again.
> 
> 
> As usual you like to just lie in the face of overwhelming evidence.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...s-launched-chlorine-gas-attacks-in-mosul/amp/



ISIS cheerleader is citing alternative facts from White House. They anounced recently that no one except Assad ever used chemical weapons, not even Hitler! Netanyahu terrorists always trust alternative facts from White House!


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Use of gas by Assadists is confirmed by UN and OPCW. You bring baseless words of some unknown official.
> 
> 
> They speak Russian without accent while Chechens and Uzbeks etc speak with heavy accent.




There are ethnic Russian jihadists fighters in Syria too. There was a video with ex Russian paratroopers that were fighting on the jihadists side. There are also a lot of Ethnic Chechens and Dagestans that have no accents at all.

Those Russian speaking guys could have been anybody including private contractors. One of them had sneakers and the others had uniforms that didn't even match. Russian troops in Syria don't look rag tag, they have matching uniforms and boots and they are usually equipped with Ratnic gear.

Whoever the guys are they deserve to get punished.


As for the gas attacks. That link I provided was from Mosul so it can't be "assadists". It is long known that Isis has gassed in both Iraq and Syria and so has Nusra and the FSA in Aleppo. Literally no one contends this.


----------



## flamer84

Broccoli said:


> There are video in funkers site what shows Russians torturing some guy with a sledgehammer and you can also see chopped off head nearby.
> 
> Iranians and Russians are any different from ISIS? I think not.


Russians commit the same atrocities in Ukraine, there is no limit to their savagery.


----------



## zzzz

flamer84 said:


> Russians commit the same atrocities in Ukraine, there is no limit to their savagery.



Yeah, they also committed the same atrocities to your grandaddy, who asked Hitler to send him to Russia. Poor grandaddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> Russians commit the same atrocities in Ukraine, there is no limit to their savagery.




With all the trash talking you do about Russia you forget what Romania did in ww2 after invading the Soviet Union and teaming up with Nazis. Same with the Romanian invasion of Iraq. 

US coalition forces have raped children and executed POWs and civilians in Iraq but you have never once said anything about that in fact you are always supportive of NATO aggression. 

It's also ironic that you have always encouraged torture against Isis but when some Russians do it you cry foul. They also don't even look to be from the Russian military but from a private company.


----------



## 925boy

UN Peace council video on Syrian war


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> There are ethnic Russian jihadists fighters in Syria too. There was a video with ex Russian paratroopers that were fighting on the jihadists side. There are also a lot of Ethnic Chechens and Dagestans that have no accents at all.
> 
> Those Russian speaking guys could have been anybody including private contractors. One of them had sneakers and the others had uniforms that didn't even match. Russian troops in Syria don't look rag tag, they have matching uniforms and boots and they are usually equipped with Ratnic gear.
> 
> Whoever the guys are they deserve to get punished.
> 
> 
> As for the gas attacks. That link I provided was from Mosul so it can't be "assadists". It is long known that Isis has gassed in both Iraq and Syria and so has Nusra and the FSA in Aleppo. Literally no one contends this.


As I said these are just baseless words. Assad use of gas confirmed by UN and OPSW.

Meanwhile normal life returns to Tabqa captured from ISIS by Kurds:











While territories captured by Assad aka Khamenai are ethnically cleansed.

Deir Hafir:


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> Meanwhile normal life returns to Tabqa captured from ISIS by Kurds:


So now, you cheer for terrorists? You have been busy cursing those for their ethnic cleansing and you've been busy doing that for years. Unlike Iran, you wish the best for Syrian people for sure. Typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SAA liberated 1500 km^2 in southeastern Aleppo province from ISIS and secured Aleppo route from eastern side. Important victory. There will be no more ISIS attacks trying to cut off Aleppo route.


----------



## 500

bsruzm said:


> So now, you cheer for terrorists? You have been busy cursing those for their ethnic cleansing and you've been busy doing that for years. Unlike Iran, you wish the best for Syrian people for sure. Typical.


I am not cheering anyone. I merely post facts that civilians return to areas captured by Kurds. I posted similar messages about Euphrates Shield campaign. On the other hand so called liberated by Assad aka Khamenai towbs abd villages are all ethnically cleansed.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

[TR]AHMET said:


> The Turkish Military has retaliated at YPG shelling. And President Erdogan says Turkey will use all means necessary to make sure a state isn't established in Northern Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


northern syria is going to be the 51st state.


----------



## Persepolis

may 2017







july 2017


----------



## [TR]AHMET

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Solomon2

*'You destroy, we rebuild': a builder's life in war-torn Syria*

By Lisa Barrington
Reuters•July 4, 2017






Members of "You Destroy and We Rebuild Brigade" work at a construction site, in the rebel-held town of Saida, in Deraa province, Syria May 24, 2017. REUTERS/Alaa Al-Faqir
By Lisa Barrington

BEIRUT (Reuters) - When builder Abu Salem repairs a shell hole in a house in rebel-held southern Syria, he knows it might not be the last job he does on the structure.

"There is a chance the buildings will be hit again," he told Reuters. "But in the short term people should be able to take refuge in their homes."

Abu Salem heads a group of 12 construction workers who rebuild and patch up buildings damaged by barrel bombs, air strikes and shelling in and around Syria's Deraa city.

With no access to modern tools, and materials made expensive by the war, Abu Salem's men break up buildings, mix concrete and carry loads by hand. Despite the difficulties, they have kept their sense of humor.

Three months ago a video circulated widely on Syrian social media showing masked men kneeling in formation, brandishing staffs and rising to shouts of "God is Great".

At first glance it looks like a typical example of the belligerent propaganda footage often posted by armed groups in the Syrian conflict. But it isn't what it seems.

"In the name of God, I am Abu Salem al-Muhameed and I announce the formation of a Concrete Pouring Brigade in the free areas!" Salem shouts into the camera in an unmistakable parody of fired-up rebel leaders fighting President Bashar al-Assad.

"If you destroy, by God we will rebuild!" he cries as his men wave pickaxes and shovels and then descend into laughter.

After the You Destroy and We Rebuild Brigade's video appeared, people began stopping Abu Salem in the street.

"They said: you are the best brigade formed since the start of the Syrian crisis," he told Reuters by phone.

WAR ECONOMY

Syria's war has destroyed the national economy and fractured the country into a patchwork of areas of control which bisect trading routes, raising prices and causing local shortages of vital commodities.

But money can sometimes talk louder than political loyalty, and across Syria goods still find their way across front lines, with heavy bribes and taxes paid at checkpoints.

Abu Salem lives in a rebel-held area but sources his building materials from government-controlled zones.

Cement secured from Damascus may cost about 30,000 Syrian pounds a ton at source, he said, but arrives in Deraa at a price of 50,000 to 55,000 pounds after passing through all the checkpoints.

"By the time they get to us the price has become 50, 60 or sometimes 100 percent more than their real price," said Abu Salem, a 39-year-old father of five who was a builder before the war.

Abu Salem is passionate about his mission to reverse the destruction, but laments he can't do as good a job as he'd like.

There are no engineers, modern construction techniques or cement mixers. He and his colleagues reuse rubble and steel from destroyed buildings and do everything by hand.

"The quality of building has changed significantly ... If there was equipment we would be able to build faster and better. But these are war conditions," said Abu Salem, who has had to vacate and repair his own house because of air attacks.

Brigade members are paid in accordance with what customers can afford, averaging the equivalent of a mere four or five U.S. dollars a day.

"It's always just (enough for) food and water. There are no savings because of the high prices," Abu Salem said.

Abu Salem said he and his men stood ready to help whichever parties eventually agree to rebuild Syria. "But if someone comes with a rocket or a weapon and says 'fight', I won't," he said.

(Editing by Andrew Roche)


----------



## MMM-E

so bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Russia has accomplished two tasks by its strikes with newest Kh-101 cruise missiles, military experts told Sputnik.*

Earlier in the day, the Russian Defense Ministry announced that Tu-95MS long-range bombers struck Daesh targets in Syria with brand new Kh-101 cruise missiles, destroying three large terrorist arms and ammunition depots, as well as a terrorist command center near the city of Uqayribat in the Hama province. 

According to Viktor Murakhovsky, the launch of the Kh-101 missiles in Syria helped Russia achieve two main goals: the real combat task in destroying Daesh targets and the test of military equipment.

"Instead of launching the missiles somewhere on the Novaya Zemlya or at the Kura [a missile test range in Kamchatka], it is better to destroy the real terrorists' targets. This is a real combat experience and the tests of weapons and military equipment," Murakhovsky told Sputnik.

At the same time, President of the Academy of geopolitical issues Konstantin Sivkov told Sputnik that this is not the first time the Kh-101 missiles had been used in Syria. While the previous launches were conducted from much bigger ranges, while the latest strike from a range of some 1,000 kilometers.

"At the moment, there are no problems in the Homs area that our air groupat the Hmeymim [Russian airbase in the Latakia province] cannot solve, so I believe that in this case it is simply the development of the use of these missiles on real targets," Sivkov said.

The cruise missile strikes were made from a range of about 1,000 kilometers using the newest high-precision Kh-101 missiles. This strike marked the sixth time that Russia has used the Kh-101 in combat. 

The Kh-101 (in Russian: X-101) is a strategic, air-launched Russian cruise missile, manufactured using modern technology to reduce radar visibility. It can destroy a target up to 4,500 kilometers away. This type of missiles could be equipped with a nuclear warhead. The Kh-101 uses GLONASS, the Russian satellite navigation system, for trajectory correction and is reported to have an accuracy of five to six meters.

Up to 12 Kh-101s can be equipped onto the Tupolev Tu-160 (Blackjack), while the Tupolev Tu-95 (Bear) is capable of carrying a maximum of eight of these missiles.

Previously, the Russian aviation launched Kh-101 missile strikes on Daesh targets in February 2017, destroying several terrorist camps, training centers and a command post of one of the major terrorists' units near Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nowleak

air strikes failed


----------



## 500

Hindustani78 said:


> The cruise missile strikes were made from a range of about 1,000 kilometers using the newest high-precision Kh-101 missiles. This strike marked the sixth time that Russia has used the Kh-101 in combat.


They were fired from 270 km according to geolocaton. Many missiles failed.

Another 5 hezbie terrorists turned to fertilized, including 2 child soldiers:


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> They were fired from 270 km according to geolocaton. Many missiles failed.
> 
> Another 5 hezbie terrorists turned to fertilized, including 2 child soldiers:



No one here is interested in your delusions, moron. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> No one here is interested in your delusions, moron. Thank you.








http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=34.468071&lon=40.334415&z=13&m=b






http://wikimapia.org/#lang=fr&lat=35.002021&lon=37.343495&z=19&m=b

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=3...1891;344723871;0;5295286;0;5295286;29924279;0

Russian MoD does not realize that its not easy to lie when u have satellite maps and internet all over.

Meanwhile Assadists broke Putin-Trump cease fire next day after signing. They dont even hide it.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-captures-several-sites-northern-sweida/

The only cease fire Assadists respect is cease fire with Israel.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> View attachment 410245
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=34.468071&lon=40.334415&z=13&m=b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=fr&lat=35.002021&lon=37.343495&z=19&m=b
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=3...1891;344723871;0;5295286;0;5295286;29924279;0
> 
> Russian MoD does not realize that its not easy to lie when u have satellite maps and internet all over.
> 
> Meanwhile Assadists broke Putin-Trump cease fire next day after signing. They dont even hide it.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-captures-several-sites-northern-sweida/
> 
> The only cease fire Assadists respect is cease fire with Israel.



Moron, i said no one is interested in your delusions. No need to spam me with random irrelevant photoshopped pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> View attachment 410245
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=34.468071&lon=40.334415&z=13&m=b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=fr&lat=35.002021&lon=37.343495&z=19&m=b
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=3...1891;344723871;0;5295286;0;5295286;29924279;0
> 
> Russian MoD does not realize that its not easy to lie when u have satellite maps and internet all over.
> 
> Meanwhile Assadists broke Putin-Trump cease fire next day after signing. They dont even hide it.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/syrian-army-captures-several-sites-northern-sweida/
> 
> The only cease fire Assadists respect is cease fire with Israel.




Take your medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Moron, i said no one is interested in your delusions. No need to spam me with random irrelevant photoshopped pictures.


Source of my "photoshopped" pictures:










You guys still stuck in 1970-es with ur silly lies.


----------



## 500

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=34.535621&lon=40.340939&z=13&m=bs

More geolocations from same area.






http://syria.mil.ru/en/index/syria/news/more.htm?id=12132186@egNews

They lied once again.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Source of my "photoshopped" pictures:



Moron, i didnt ask you for source. I said no need to spam me with random irrelevant photoshopped pictures. Got it?


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Moron, i didnt ask you for source. I said no need to spam me with random irrelevant photoshopped pictures. Got it?


I proved u are a liar and/or idiot. Pics are grabbed from official Russian MoD videos.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> I proved u are a liar and/or idiot. Pics are grabbed from official Russian MoD videos.



Your delusions and pictures are of no interest to anyone. How many times should i repeat you this, poor shizophrenic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rustam

500 said:


> I proved u are a liar and/or idiot. Pics are grabbed from official Russian MoD videos.



Please, Please show us more pictures, we are all here for your pictures and isareli news agency, tell us more about you firebombing palestenians and killing arabs. lol/



zzzz said:


> Your delusions and pictures are of no interest to anyone. How many times should i repeat you this, poor shizophrenic?



Why not? Speak for your self, most of us come here only to see him support ISIS and Isarel and all that, I have been coming here for years only to listen to the hogwash 500 puts up.


----------



## Solomon2

Rustam said:


> Please, Please show us more pictures, we are all here for your pictures and isareli news agency, tell us more about you firebombing palestenians and killing arabs. lol/



*Hell on Earth*





By Jack Cohen
Posted on July 12, 2017


*JACK COHEN – HELL ON EARTH*
“_Hell on Earth: The Fall of Syria and the Rise of ISIS_” is the title of a documentary film made by Sebastian Junger and Nick Quested in 2017. From many media sources it shows the start of the Syrian Civil War, the development of ISIS, the extension of the war to Iraq and then the gradual defeat of IS. Here is some analysis:


The initial demonstrations against the Assad regime were met with such brutal suppression that there was bound to be an organized reaction. Young people were being systematically shot down in the streets. One man said that he personally witnessed 80 people tortured to death and murdered in a prison. This prompted many Syrian soldiers to defect and join the burgeoning resistance, that cohered to some extent into the Free Syrian Army. They captured some Army barracks and distributed arms to many local militias.
At the same time the Assad regime released some high level Al Qaeda operatives, the tactic being that they could then label all the resistance as terrorists. No-one foresaw that Al Qaeda would start to control territory and that this would then metastasize into the so-called Islamic State.
At first the Islamists took over bakeries and food depots and then banks and gas stations and then they attacked and took over villages and towns. They were more intent on killing the secular anti-Assad forces than the pro-Assad forces, and in effect they took over eastern Syria while leaving Assad in control of the west. It was only when the Kurds with US support counter-attacked after IS took over Sinjar that IS started to spread into Iraq.
The weakness and indecisiveness of Pres. Obama was intimately connected to the expansion of the fighting in Syria and Iraq. Not only did he take no effective action against Assad, but he failed to support the FSA (in case guns fell into the hands of the Islamists) and he declared a “red-line” against the use of chemical weapons, then failed to act on it. Not only that, later,when IS was making significant gains, he declared that the US would not stand for it, and he called in Senators to brief them and arranged with allies to start military action and then at the last moment went on TV and declared that he would take no action because he didn’t want to get the US involved. At the same time he withdrew all US forces from Iraq, and this was seen by IS as a signal for them to go ahead.
The film documents the lives of a family that fled Aleppo after the Assad regime bombed it indiscriminately and went into the countryside. But, then IS came and took over the area and started murdering people and extorting money, just like a gang of criminals, and so they fled again, this time to Turkey. They tried to cross the straits to Greece, but were intercepted and returned to Turkey.
The downfall of IS was presaged when they started to threaten Baghdad. Then the Iraqi Army with US support counter-attacked and drove them back and this process has been continuing. The loss of Mosul and other cities and oil facilities means a loss of revenue for IS and so their finances and influence are waning.
Meanwhile under the Trump Administration, more support has been given to the Kurdish forces allied with several Sunni Arab forces in the north and they are currently besieging Raqqa.
The downfall of the so-called Caliphate will lead to more “lone-wolf” attacks as a means of bringing the war home to the countries that IS see as their enemies, including Britain, France and the US.
Note that Israel is not mentioned in this documentary, thus adding to the contention that the Israel-Arab conflict is_ not_ basic to the issues of war and peace in the Middle East, as many so-called pundits proclaim.
There is no doubt that Syria has become a “hell on earth,” with terrible human suffering. Around 500,000 Syrians have been killed and about half the country (ca. 10 million people) have been displaced and/or have become refugees. *Attempts to compare this suffering with other situations are futile.*


----------



## DanielCavanagh

The Syrian tapestry
It is funny enough that any referring to the crisis in Syria today's political analytics resembles the parable of the three blind wise men trying to describe an elephant. One of them felt a trunk, another felt a leg, and the third one characterized a tail. But folklore wise men were earnest and honest researchers, despite their delusions caused by their incapacity of making the right inductive conclusion due to physical affliction, which is more than it could be said for partisan talking heads on TV screens.
These people aren't able to understand what's going on in Syria and push the truth into the Procrustean bed of pathetic movie cliché of "revolutionary struggle of national rebels against bloody oppressive regime." The only mitigating factor for them is that Syria indeed is an ethnic and confessional crazy quilt owing to the Great Britain, the good old colonialist eternally poaching the Roman principle of divide and conquer. Then again about 70 per cent of the target audience wouldn't conceive any patterns trickier than good guys vs. bad guys. That is why let them go on watching the Syrian Dune series. All familiar roles have been given out. Here is an evil Emperor Asshaddam with his devoted elite Sardaukar troops supported by the Iranian House Hesbalonnen. And these are wonderful freedom-loving Fremen stoned with the spice mélange till they're blue in their eyes. Although, it is hard to tell the earlier "good" Fremen from the "bad" ones, who joined the jihad of bearded Muad'Dib, the Khalif from Raqqah. It happens for the reason that all of them have been cutting off infidels' heads with identical "Allah Akbar."
In sober fact, the situation in Syrian cannot be fit in the simple schemes fed to American and European common audience, for it is rather difficult to understand and explain the ethnic and religious war. Syrian Alawis (Shiahs) have been national and faith based minority. They resist losing ground since reluctance to die knelt with a Sunni knife in their neck. The Sunni oppositionists concur in their unwillingness to tolerate the Alawis' rule only. But they aren't able to agree about degree of secularity of the Syrian community after the speculative end of the conflict. There is no need in hopeless delusions, however. There are much more bearded followers of bin Laden than sensible men, who would allow their daughters to choose a fiancée herself. Another problem is that all these Sunni cutthroats have been in disagreement with the Daesh followers about ways of building their Islamic State; for the last ones are going to enter the Judgement day fighting the Crusaders on the dusty Syrian plains. Fraternal Islamic disputes have a horrible mutual massacre format. This is the way the things are done among the Muslim brothers. However Syrian Kurds have no place in this bloody tapestry. What is at issue of separation in Iraq here is not. While being stuck between Turkish devil and Arabian deep blue sea they've been looking wistfully in the direction of that very Damask "evil Emperor". It was the only ruler who didn't consider them to be lambs to the public slaughter even if he didn't grant autonomy to them either.
You must admit that this pattern has been wide off those everyday parrot cries we hear from mass media. There are no clear courses and slick solutions in the Syrian game. The white whale of the mere elimination (political or even physical) of the president Bashar Assad won't have the desired effect. "Sad But True." The most pressing acute question is if American and European political elite has any sensible and realistic plans regarding the Syrian conflict. In all appearances the next thing on the agenda is an installment of the "liberation struggle" series. It will come in monochrome "good guys vs. bad guys." We kind of deserved this. But the long-suffering Syrian people didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

65% of Syrian population are ethnically cleansed. Thats price of inbred Assad staying on his throne.






http://www.unhcr.org/globaltrends2016


----------



## vizier

As isis is getting defeated but Syrian army is gaining more positions at the same time without overreacting to usa attempts to escalate the conflict there can be several things Usa will possibly do to reverse its recent setbacks in Syria.

-As battle against isis gains momentum and isis is finally getting weaker then
Usa will use this and say that Syrian govt must step down. putins main argument
was not "Syrian people only should choose whom they will" but "there will be chaos and terrorism
if Syrian govt is toppled mainly the rise of isis" excuse. After isis is gone this excuse of putin
will be gone as well so usa will have better options for removal of the Syrian govt by negotiating with putin.
-In order to do this usa needs to isolate Syria. the border pass with Iraq is open right now
and bombing Syrian forces will turn out to a larger unmanagable conflict. They will
now possibly focus on controlling the Iraqi side of the border zone with Syria. Latest possible false flag
videos of pmu units executing isis captives can be the beginning of this scenario. They will try to make Iraq disband pmu forces and then usa can take control of the border zone with Syria from Iraq.
- After Syria is isolated then putin and usa will play the good cop bad cop drama
raising pressure over Syrian govt to step down. usa can bomb here an there with generated
excuses and putin telling Syria the demands. I trust Russians in general but after the alleged assasination of mr. vitaly churkin and little response from putins side I have some doubts about mr. putin. I hope investigations are going on to find the culprits and putin had to also remove and punish the ones responsibles about the ministers security.

The latest incident kiling isis captives is possibly a false flag to defame pmu and generate
excuses to disband pmu. This can be searched throughly. Also
currently since Syrian issue is not solved nusra and similar elements having large sarin chlorine
wmds reserves it would be foolish to give up Iraqi security immedately as fire burning in the next house can spread again.
For security concerns it would result in disaster until Syrian terrorism issue is solved which does not consist
only of isis but wmd equipped nusra-hts and some fsa elements as well. Also usa uses pyd which is an offshoot of terror organization pkk with some heavy make up to look pretty and usa bombs Syrian forces from time to time with false flag excuses which can turn out to be a much larger conflict if Syria is isolated from its borders making it a much easier target for destabilization.
So border zone needs to be controlled by Iraqi forces and no concessions should be given about it since it is
the umblical cord for Syria like humanitarian supplies as well as equipment(also includes protective equipment against chemical wmds) to fight against isis and possible nusra-hts-fsa attacks. Also If there are responsibles in the pmu units and this issue happened legal action needs to be taken for those.

As these happen ofcourse getting angry and reacting foolishly because of that will ruin
everything. Solutions will also not come from outside. So having selfcontrol proactively resisting anger and similar reactions and thinking clearly will generate the solutions. Previously in ahmedinejad era Iranians were reacting and getting angry pretty easily which costed them a lot. Also it is not a single player game as terrorism is the common threat for all of us so instead of taking immediate individual action continious negotiations with every actor like Turkey, Pakistan is a necessity for Iran as well as for each mentioned country. In that case pmu units can be transformed for the better separating bad apples from good ones and as the Syrian issue gets more stabilized(not only isis elimination but hts-fsa issues and the problem of usa presence-threats-strikes) which appears to be on the right track then there would be no security issues left for pmu to stay as it is now in my opinion.


----------



## 500

Another child soldier sent by criminal Khamenai regime was killed in Syria.


----------



## Fafnir

DanielCavanagh said:


> The Syrian tapestry
> It is funny enough that any referring to the crisis in Syria today's political analytics resembles the parable of the three blind wise men trying to describe an elephant. One of them felt a trunk, another felt a leg, and the third one characterized a tail. But folklore wise men were earnest and honest researchers, despite their delusions caused by their incapacity of making the right inductive conclusion due to physical affliction, which is more than it could be said for partisan talking heads on TV screens.
> These people aren't able to understand what's going on in Syria and push the truth into the Procrustean bed of pathetic movie cliché of "revolutionary struggle of national rebels against bloody oppressive regime." The only mitigating factor for them is that Syria indeed is an ethnic and confessional crazy quilt owing to the Great Britain, the good old colonialist eternally poaching the Roman principle of divide and conquer. Then again about 70 per cent of the target audience wouldn't conceive any patterns trickier than good guys vs. bad guys. That is why let them go on watching the Syrian Dune series. All familiar roles have been given out. Here is an evil Emperor Asshaddam with his devoted elite Sardaukar troops supported by the Iranian House Hesbalonnen. And these are wonderful freedom-loving Fremen stoned with the spice mélange till they're blue in their eyes. Although, it is hard to tell the earlier "good" Fremen from the "bad" ones, who joined the jihad of bearded Muad'Dib, the Khalif from Raqqah. It happens for the reason that all of them have been cutting off infidels' heads with identical "Allah Akbar."
> In sober fact, the situation in Syrian cannot be fit in the simple schemes fed to American and European common audience, for it is rather difficult to understand and explain the ethnic and religious war. Syrian Alawis (Shiahs) have been national and faith based minority. They resist losing ground since reluctance to die knelt with a Sunni knife in their neck. The Sunni oppositionists concur in their unwillingness to tolerate the Alawis' rule only. But they aren't able to agree about degree of secularity of the Syrian community after the speculative end of the conflict. There is no need in hopeless delusions, however. There are much more bearded followers of bin Laden than sensible men, who would allow their daughters to choose a fiancée herself. Another problem is that all these Sunni cutthroats have been in disagreement with the Daesh followers about ways of building their Islamic State; for the last ones are going to enter the Judgement day fighting the Crusaders on the dusty Syrian plains. Fraternal Islamic disputes have a horrible mutual massacre format. This is the way the things are done among the Muslim brothers. However Syrian Kurds have no place in this bloody tapestry. What is at issue of separation in Iraq here is not. While being stuck between Turkish devil and Arabian deep blue sea they've been looking wistfully in the direction of that very Damask "evil Emperor". It was the only ruler who didn't consider them to be lambs to the public slaughter even if he didn't grant autonomy to them either.
> You must admit that this pattern has been wide off those everyday parrot cries we hear from mass media. There are no clear courses and slick solutions in the Syrian game. The white whale of the mere elimination (political or even physical) of the president Bashar Assad won't have the desired effect. "Sad But True." The most pressing acute question is if American and European political elite has any sensible and realistic plans regarding the Syrian conflict. In all appearances the next thing on the agenda is an installment of the "liberation struggle" series. It will come in monochrome "good guys vs. bad guys." We kind of deserved this. But the long-suffering Syrian people didn't.


Great first post,I especially loved the Dune references,keep it up


----------



## 500

Elite Republican guards, virtually all Alawites:





No helmets, no bulletproof wests, no training, no planning.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Solomon2 said:


> Note that Israel is not mentioned in this documentary, thus adding to the contention that the Israel-Arab conflict is_ not_ basic to the issues of war and peace in the Middle East, as many so-called pundits proclaim.


Of course they don't, western organisations don't criticise Israel or they'll be labelled anti-semites, terrorists etc.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Elite Republican guards, virtually all Alawites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No helmets, no bulletproof wests, no training, no planning.



Do YOU have any idea how hot it is there? No need to wear armor. A bullet has enough kinetic energy to kill if it does not penetrate. No armor means quicker feet. Quicker feet means survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> Do YOU have any idea how hot it is there?


I live south to that area.



> No need to wear armor.


You must wear it.



> A bullet has enough kinetic energy to kill if it does not penetrate.


No. Plus there are also many fragments which kill.



> No armor means quicker feet. Quicker feet means survival.


1) U cant escape from bullet or RPG anyway.
2) U dont make 100 km marches in urban warfare.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> I live south to that area.



Israel is next to the sea. Not as hot as inland.

SAA T-72 fitted with Viper thermal sight. 






SAA snipers armed with AM50 sniper rifles and Dragunov sniper rifles


----------



## 19887

AmirPatriot said:


> Of course they don't, western organisations don't criticise Israel or they'll be labelled anti-semites, terrorists etc.


Western organisations do criticise Israel or they'll be labelled as unhumans


----------



## Vortex

Syrian people suffered, is suffering and will suffer...


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/19/...ps://static01.nyt.com/pages/world/index.jsonp

President Trump has ended the clandestine American program to provide arms and supplies to Syrian rebel groups, American officials said, a recognition that the effort was failing and that the administration has given up hope of helping to topple the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

The decision came more than a month ago, the officials said, by which time the effort to deliver the arms had slowed to a trickle.

It was never publicly announced, just as the beginnings of the program four years ago were officially a secret, authorized by President Barack Obama through a “finding” that permitted the C.I.A. to conduct a deniable program. News of the troublesome program soon leaked out.

It joins similar failed efforts to deliver arms and money to groups seeking to overthrow governments that Washington found noxious, most famously the Kennedy administration’s disastrous effort to do away with the government of Fidel Castro in Cuba.

The White House had no comment. But the decision is bound to be welcomed by the Russians, whose military has backed Mr. Assad’s government and relentlessly attacked some of the rebel groups that the United States was supplying, under the guise of helping to eradicate terrorists.



On Tuesday, Iran’s foreign minister, Mohammad Javad Zarif, charged that the United States had helped destabilize the region, and portrayed Iran as merely defending its interests. Washington, instead, views Iran’s aid to the Assad government as part of an effort to restore itself as a major regional power.

From the start, there were doubts that arming disorganized, often internally fractious forces would succeed. Officials in the Obama administration conceded that there was no way to predict the future loyalties of those who received American arms, despite a lengthy vetting process. That problem — getting the weapons into the right hands and assuring they were not passed on to others and used against American troops or allies — plagued the effort soon after it was proposed by Hillary Clinton, who was then secretary of state, and David H. Petraeus, the C.I.A. director at the time.

Mr. Trump’s decision was first reported by The Washington Post. But it was foreshadowed as early as April, when the Trump administration said that ousting Mr. Assad, whose government has fought a civil war that has taken roughly half a million lives, was no longer a priority. Instead, the United States and Russia have been discussing cease-fire zones in the country, the first of which went into effect this month.

Those discussions have been possible because Mr. Assad, secure in his support from Moscow and Tehran, no longer sees a fundamental threat to his ability to remain in power. And Mr. Trump’s decisions amounted to an acknowledgment that no escalation of the program, which began in 2013 in concert with the C.I.A.’s counterparts in Saudi Arabia, Turkey and Jordan, was likely to yield a different result.


When it began, the initial objective was to force Mr. Assad to the bargaining table, in a series of negotiations that the secretary of state at the time, John Kerry, took up in earnest in late 2015. But each agreement — for cease-fires, and deadlines for a political “road map” for elections in the country — fizzled. Mr. Kerry fumed that Mr. Obama was not willing to provide the kind of military pressure on Mr. Assad that might bolster the diplomacy. Mr. Obama, for his part, was leery of entering another Middle East war whose outcome he could neither control nor predict.

The program became less relevant as the Russians increased their presence in Syria, targeting and badly weakening the C.I.A.-backed rebels, who were the most capable of the opposition fighters. That helped the Assad government claw back and consolidate territorial gains.

“This is a big deal, but it’s been a long time coming,” Charles Lister, a Syria analyst for the Middle East Institute in Washington, said. “It’s the biggest indication so far of the administration’s having given up on the opposition.”

“After all, the Southern Front has consistently been our most reliable anti-Assad partner,” Mr. Lister said, referring to opposition forces fighting Mr. Assad in the southern part of the country. “It’s also the result of strong Jordanian pressure, as Amman has been pushing a freeze for a long time. So it was probably inevitable, but it’s nonetheless very significant.’’

He added that it was “a big mistake in my mind.”

Other independent experts said it was unclear whether Mr. Trump’s decision would have an impact on fighters defending areas held by the opposition.

At its height, the program was run through operations rooms in Jordan and Turkey, supporting rebel groups fighting under the banner of the Free Syrian Army who were deemed not to be extremists.

But the pressure on Mr. Assad was not great enough to force him to enter negotiations to end the civil war. Nor was it sufficient to clear the way for the rebel groups to take over major cities or approach the capital, Damascus. The program also sought to bolster so-called moderate rebels against extremist factions like the Syrian affiliate of Al Qaeda.

When the history of the effort is written — and the documents surrounding it are declassified — historians will doubtless seek to learn why the rebels lost ground for years, to Syrian government forces and their Russian and Iranian allies, and to extremists.

After the rebels’ expulsion from the eastern half of the city of Aleppo last year, it became clear that they no longer posed a serious threat to Mr. Assad’s rule.

But stopping the covert program, which mainly helped rebels near the Turkish border in northwestern Syrian and along the Jordanian border in the south, will not affect the fight against the jihadists of the Islamic State in the east. A different program there run by the Pentagon is supporting a Kurdish-Arab militia known as the Syrian Democratic Forces.


----------



## ultron

SAA attack eastern Ghouta


----------



## beast89

meanwhile terrorist continue to kill each other. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888191805791117312
Reports that whole bunch of anti nusra terrorist fled to turkey after getting rekt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Poor Alawis, Afghan migrants and Palestinians are dying like flies for Rami Makhlouf's millions:







Hezbie terrorists are also dying like flies:







Together with Hezbollah controlled Lebanese government they are harassing, humiliating, arresting and torturing to death Syrian refugees. In Asal 7 were arrested and tortured to death. Those Khamenai slave idiots dont understand that one day such policies will explode in their faces.


----------



## TheNoob

Death to the dogs that have turned against their land.

Victory be to SAA and Bashar Al-Assad.


A weekly prayer for a strong nation going through tough times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Poor Alawis, Afghan migrants and Palestinians are dying like flies for Rami Makhlouf's millions:



Alawi's you're referring to are Syrians, so call them that. Syrians, Kurds, Turks, Russians, Americans, Palestinians, Druze, Saudi's, North Africans, etc.... everyone that is born there and living with the conflict or those who joined from abroad for personal reasons or state interests, are all dying. Your attempt to spin this is not appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

The end of the syrian civil war has started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Falcon29 said:


> Alawi's you're referring to are Syrians, so call them that.


The overwhelming majority of Syrians dont want to die and kill for Rami Makhlouf's millions, thats why he is using poor Alawis, and foreign mercenaries.



925boy said:


> The end of the syrian civil war has started.


In order to end Syrian war u need to return power top the majority and not call them rats and terrorists.


----------



## 500

This guy was arrested by Assad shabihas in Homs on his way to university and beaten till brain damage.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> View attachment 413486
> 
> 
> This guy was arrested by Assad shabihas in Homs on his way to university and beaten till brain damage.


I'm sure Zionist regime has killed/brain damaged millions more Palestinians, Syrians, Lebanese.

https://www.map.org.uk/news/archive/post/700-who-gaza-health-sector-being-brought-ato-its-kneesa

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...drug-for-relieving-pains-of-gaza-people-video

https://www.oxfam.org/en/occupied-p...al-staff-gaza-struggle-cope-rising-casualties

www.trtworld.com/mea/siege-and-medicine-shortage-blamed-for-gaza-boys-death-406398

www.reuters.com/article/us-palestinians-gaza-health-idUSKBN1A40DX

*Shame on you filthy un-clean Zionist creatures. Soon you'll be evicted from occupied Palestine like cockroaches.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> I'm sure Zionist regime has killed/brain damaged millions more Palestinians, Syrians, Lebanese.
> 
> https://www.map.org.uk/news/archive/post/700-who-gaza-health-sector-being-brought-ato-its-kneesa
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...drug-for-relieving-pains-of-gaza-people-video
> 
> https://www.oxfam.org/en/occupied-p...al-staff-gaza-struggle-cope-rising-casualties
> 
> www.trtworld.com/mea/siege-and-medicine-shortage-blamed-for-gaza-boys-death-406398
> 
> www.reuters.com/article/us-palestinians-gaza-health-idUSKBN1A40DX
> 
> *Shame on you filthy un-clean Zionist creatures. Soon you'll be evicted from occupied Palestine like cockroaches.*


Since the beginning of Intifada Palestinian life expectancy grew by over 6 years.
Since the beginning of of Syria revolution life expectancy of Syrians dropped by 20 years.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Since the beginning of Intifada Palestinian life expectancy grew by over 6 years.
> Since the beginning of of Syria revolution life expectancy of Syrians dropped by 20 years.



A thing isn't beautiful because it lasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Putin aka Assad aka Khamenai signed another cease fire deal on Eastern Ghouta in Cairo. Broke it on same day.






Video with injured and dead kids:

* 8 شهداء واكثر من 50 جريحاً جراء استهداف حي سكني بمدينة عربين ب8 صواريخ من الطيران الحربي 24-7-2017 *


----------



## Aramagedon

www.mecaforpeace.org/news/one-palestinian-child-killed-every-3-days-israel-13-years-statistics


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> www.mecaforpeace.org/news/one-palestinian-child-killed-every-3-days-israel-13-years-statistics


Israeli kids are not roaming in battlefield but sit in shelters.





Back to topic. More Assad child soldiers killed in Hama:


----------



## Aramagedon

Zionist israelis founder of civil conflicts in the region:

http://smoloko.com/?p=7112

http://smoloko.com/?p=4604

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

SAA continuing to take back more and more of their country.

Rebels are in tatters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

A.M. said:


> SAA continuing to take back more and more of their country.
> 
> Rebels are in tatters.


1) What u call "SAA", is actually bunch of gangs, mostly foreign sectarian jihadists and mercenaries.
2) Beside desert and ethnically cleansed Bedouin villages their gains are very scanty.


----------



## Aramagedon

Terrorists surrendered in Hama:




















*10 crazy facts about the USA: (MUST WATCH):*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*At least 29 civilians killed in US-led air strikes on Raqqa*

Jul 27, 2017

Source: TRTWorld and agencies

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said at least eight children were among the dead in the raids on suspected Daesh targets.

Photo by: AFP Archive




Smoke billows following an airstrike on the western frontline of Raqqa on July 17, 2017.

A barrage of US-led coalition air strikes killed 29 civilians on Wednesday in Syria's Raqqa, half of which is still held by Daesh, a war monitor said.

"At least eight children are among the dead," said Syrian Observatory for Human Rights chief Rami Abdel Rahman.

Backed by the US-led coalition, the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) have waged a months-long offensive on Raqqa and have successfully captured half the city.

With Wednesday's deadly raids, at least 325 civilians, including 51 children, have died in the city since the SDF penetrated Raqqa less than two months ago, according to the Observatory.

Tens of thousands of civilians have fled the escalating violence in recent months, but the United Nations estimates that up to 50,000 people remain trapped inside the city.

Those who have managed to escape have told harrowing tales of dodging sniper fire and mines or paying smugglers to lead them out.

Last month, the emergency coordinator for northern Syria for the group Doctors Without Borders (MSF), Puk Leenders, said the battle in Raqqa had created a humanitarian crisis.

"There is supply but it's very, very limited and the needs of the population are very high," Leenders said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Terrorists surrendered in Hama:


Funniest comedy show Ive seen in my life.


----------



## ultron

Hezzies in eastern Homs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890853668223889408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA pickup mounted ATGM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891168952121995266

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

*Photo from a Hezbollah fighter near the Syria-Lebanon border: "From Arsal salute to every girl who don't use her photo as profile picture on Facebook" *

**


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syria in Last 24 Hours: Army Starts Fresh Operations in Damascus Province*






TEHRAN (FNA)- The Syrian army started fresh military operations against terrorists in Damascus province.

The army's fresh operations came after Faylaq al-Rahman failed to drive out Al-Nusra Front (Tahrir al-Sham Hay'at or the Levant Liberation Board) from several areas in Eastern Ghouta, Damascus.

The Syrian army and popular forces also hit hard the military positions of the terrorists in other key provinces across Syria.

*Damascus*

The Syrian Army troops relaunched their operation against the Al-Nusra Front in Eastern Ghouta after Faylaq al-Rahman militants failed to drive the Al-Nusra out of the region.

The army men restarted hitting Al-Nusra's positions and imposed control over several positions in Jobar region.

In the meantime, the army's artillery and missile units shelled Al-Nusra centers in Arfeh area in the depth of Jobar region, destroying terrorists' command centers and arms depot.

The artillery and missile units also targeted terrorists' movements along a road that connects Jobar and Ein Terma to positons behind the Al-Nusra's defense lines.

Also, the Syrian Air Force carried out several combat sorties over the Al-Nusra' concentration centers in Ein Terma-Jobar-Zmelka and Sonbol petrol station, killing and wounding a large number of terrorists.

*Hama*

The Syrian Air Force carried out several combat flights over ISIL's positions and movements in Eastern Hama, inflicting major casualties on the terrorists.

The army aircraft bombed heavily ISIL's concentration centers in Akhash and Wadi al-Za'eja regions in Eastern Hama.

A military source said that two military vehicles and a tanker of ISIL were destroyed and 18 terrorists, including the terrorist group's Mufti (religious leader) nom de guerre al-Harbi, were killed and tens of others were wounded in the air raids.

*Raqqa*

The Syrian army troops hit ISIL's defense lines hard Southeast of Raqqa province and imposed control over more territories in their push towards Deir Ezzur.

The army soldiers pushed ISIL back from the regions of al-Rajoum, Wadi al-Kharij and Wadi al-Humeimeh al-Saqireh after hours of non-stop battle and imposing control over Wadi al-Torab and Tal al-Torab regions.

In the meantime, a military source said that the army soldiers have advanced several kilometers against ISIL along Raqqa's Eastern border with Deir Ezzur and seized Wadi al-Qatoub, Tal Ra'as al-Baten and Wadi Ba'ar Sajiri regions.

*Homs*

The Syrian Army sent hundreds of fresh forces and a large volume of military equipment to Eastern Homs to participate in an imminent large-scale operation to lift the siege on Deir Ezzur airport, a military source confirmed on Sunday.

The source said that tens of military convoys, carrying hundreds of army soldiers along with a large volume of military hardware have been dispatched to Palmyra's countryside to join the government forces' final phase of joint operation in Eastern Homs and Deir Ezzur.

The source further added that thousands of tribal fighters from the province of Raqqa, Hasaka, Homs and Hama have participated in the anti-ISIL operation.

The tribal fighters are assisting the army in the battlefields and meantime their geographical information about the region has been very useful for the army soldiers.

The source further added that hundreds of tribal combatants are taking part in anti-terrorism operations in the Southern territories of Raqqa province towards Homs and Deir Ezzur.

Reports said earlier on Sunday that the army men took control over several hills and heights overlooking the town of al-Sukhnah and managed to impose fire control over al-Sukhnah gas field, adding that the army soldiers are now just half a mile away from ISIL's last stronghold in Homs, al-Sukhnah.

The source further said that the army intends to impose full control over areas surroundings al-Sukhnah and restore security to the town, adding that they are also to tighten siege on ISIL inside al-Sukhnah to prevent ISIL's possible attacks on pro-government positions and later start the final phase of the liberation operation of al-Sukhnah.

The source further added that a large number of fresh army soldiers and more military equipment have been forwarded to al-Sukhnah in the last few days.

Al-Sukhnah is located at a crossroad linking Homs, Raqqa and Deir Ezzur along the Palmyra-Deir Ezzur highway, and the source said the army's advance towards Deir Ezzur to lift ISIL's siege on the Eastern city will be accelerated after taking back al-Sukhnah.

Also, field reports said that the ISIL terrorists have been fleeing al-Sukhnah towards Deir Ezzur following the army's recent victories in region.

http://fna.ir/AAZCQ1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> 1) What u call "SAA", is actually bunch of gangs, mostly foreign sectarian jihadists and mercenaries.
> 2) Beside desert and ethnically cleansed Bedouin villages their gains are very scanty.



Wrong, the Syrian army is far more indigenous than the rebels.


----------



## 500

Khamenai truce in East Ghouta:





This guy can't live without sucking blood.



dsr478 said:


> Wrong, the Syrian army is far more indigenous than the rebels.


This is Assad's so called Syrian Army:






They could not find even couple Syrians for propaganda report.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> Khamenai truce in East Ghouta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy can't live without sucking blood.
> 
> 
> This is Assad's so called Syrian Army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could not find even couple Syrians for propaganda report.



Wrong it's Hezbollah pretending to be Assads troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

dsr478 said:


> Wrong it's Hezbollah pretending to be Assads troops.


That's what I am saying. Assad propagandists needed to make report about "heroic SAA", but could not find a single Syrian on frontline fighting for Assad.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

500 said:


> That's what I am saying. Assad propagandists needed to make report about "heroic SAA", but could not find a single Syrian on frontline fighting for Assad.



Wrong, some Lebanese wanted to make some propoganda. Assad could easily find his own soldiers.


----------



## ultron

Kornet and Faras






Kornet ATV


----------



## 500

Khamenai forces continue exterminating kids and old men in Ein Terma with unguided bombs and rockets:


----------



## Aramagedon

*60 civilians killed in US-led bombing in Syria
*
August 1, 2017

At least 60 civilians have been killed in fresh airstrikes conducted by US led-coalition in Dayr al-Zawr province in eastern Syria. The coalition has been conducting air raids since September 2014 without any authorisation from Damascus or a UN mandate.

According to official Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA), the Tuesday raids destroyed homes in several districts in Dayr al-Zawr and left scores, mostly women and children, wounded.

The airstrikes came less than 48 hours after US led jets bombarded civilian areas, including a hospital, in Al Bukamal city in the same province, killing six civilians and injuring 10 others. The coalition strikes on many occasions have resulted in civilian casualties.

On Sunday, Damascus sent an official request to UN calling for dissolving the US-led coalition in Syria and halt alliance’s air strikes in the country.

The Syrian Foreign Ministry, through two different letters addressed to UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres has complained that the US led coalition “continues to commit massacres against Syrian innocent civilians through conducting systematic airstrikes.” Damascus has also noted that the US-led strikes were meant to support terrorist groups in that country.

Meanwhile, President Bashar al-Assad, while addressing 22nd Army foundation day, on Tuesday, said that his country was facing Takfiri terrorists, a term used to the terror groups influenced by Saudi origin Wahabi ideology, the likes of which have never been throughout the history in terms of treachery, malevolence and hatred, an enemy which is backed by several regional and international parties that have been seeking for years to impose their dominance on the whole region.

In early January 2015, an Iraqi Member of Parliament Majid al-Ghraoui, told official Iraqi News Agency that an American aircraft dropped a load of weapons and equipment into the hands of the IS militants in south-east of Tikrit, the hometown of former President Saddam Hussein.

www.apnlive.com/world-news/60-civilians-killed-us-led-bombing-syria-23093

----------------------------------------

*481 Syrian civilians killed in Raqqah in July: NGO*

US-led international coalition launched operation to expel Daesh from Raqqah on June 6

*03.08.2017 *






By Khaled Suleiman

At least 481 Syrian civilians were killed in Syria’s northern province of Raqqah during the month of July, an NGO reporting from the area has indicated

Data from Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered Silently (RBSS), which is a citizen journalist movement, revealed that U.S. coalition forces had carried out 633 air raids in the city of Raqqah in July, which led to the deaths of 189 Syrian civilians.

Another 126 civilians were killed by 440 Russian airstrikes, while 121 others were killed by artillery shelling carried out by the PYD terrorist group, the Syrian branch of the PKK -- considered a terrorist outfit by the U.S, the EU and Turkey.

Last month, the Syrian Network for Human Rights documented that some 1,400 civilians, including 308 children and 203 women, had been killed in Raqqah over the previous eight months.

The U.S.-led international coalition launched on June 6 an operation to expel the terrorist group Daesh from the city of Raqqah.

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/-481-syrian-civilians-killed-in-raqqah-in-july-ngo/875156


----------



## PakBlood

Im new on this forum but have been following the syrian war since 2014
@worldonalert:

#Syria: Many #Assad forces were killed by #ISIS and Eastern #Ghouta rebels between last Sunday and Tuesday, including 1 Brigadier General. 

#HTS and #Malhama Tactical have killed 20 pro-#Assad forces and destroyed 1 #BMP north of #Aleppo City today.

btw, can someone please tell me how to directly post/embed a tweet here?

Living in Syria @Livinginsyria·Aug 2

"Oh bashar, we ask Allah to give you a day where you wish for death but you do not find it" -Prayer of an oppressed #Syria





Liz Sly @LizSly·19h

To those who question why activists in Syria usually choose to remain anonymous. RIP Bassel Safadi.



One of Syria’s best known democracy activists has been executed
washingtonpost.com


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893944428917903360


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> Kornet and Faras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kornet ATV



what is Faras?? is that a radar looking thing next to the Kornet?? and I am liking that Kornet ATV as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

C130 said:


> what is Faras?? is that a radar looking thing next to the Kornet?? and I am liking that Kornet ATV as well.



It's a radar that finds targets like vehicles. 

http://roe.ru/eng/catalog/air-defence-systems/ground-surveillance-radars/fara-vr/


----------



## C130

ultron said:


> It's a radar that finds targets like vehicles.
> 
> http://roe.ru/eng/catalog/air-defence-systems/ground-surveillance-radars/fara-vr/



ahh sorta like Spexer 1500/2000
http://northamerica.airbus-group.co...bus-Defense-and-Space/SPEXER/SPEXER-1500.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Neonazi mercenaries fighting for Assad turned to fertilizer:


----------



## Aramagedon

*U.S.-led airstrikes kill seven children in Syria’s Raqqa*

August 4, 2017

*At least seven children were killed by fresh U.S.-led airstrikes on Syria’s northern city of Raqqa*, the de facto capital of Islamic State (IS), state news agency SANA reported on Friday.

“The airstrikes targeted several residential areas in Raqqa overnight, leaving many people wounded and destroying their houses,’’ SANA said.

The U.S.-led coalition has carried out 44 air raids over the past 48 hours, targeting residential areas.

The state news agency repeated the government stance that the Washington-led coalition has been formed “illegitimately, as it was formed under the pretext of fighting terrorism, while the facts suggest that the coalition is attacking infrastructure and committing massacres.”

Earlier this week, the Syrian Foreign Ministry urged the UN to dissolve the coalition, citing the falling of victims on daily basis.

The U.S.-led coalition started its operation in Syria in 2014 against the IS positions in north of the country.

Recently, the coalition upped its strikes on Raqqa as the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) are on a crushing offensive to drive IS out of its main stronghold in Syria.

The SDF has been making strides in the battles against IS in Raqqa, whose countryside is also subject to a military offensive by the Syrian government forces.

A day earlier, IS’s Amaq news agency said that one of the IS suicide bombers targeted a group of Kurdish fighters in the Souk Al-Hal area, southeast of Raqqa, killing 40 fighters of the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

Raqqa is a major stronghold of IS, but the battle to eradicate the terror-designated group, which has started by the U.S.-backed SDF, will not be easy with recent reports suggesting the IS militants are in possession of chemical weapons inside that city.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the IS militants will likely use such weapons should the SDF advance more into Raqqa.

www.premiumtimesng.com/foreign/world-foreign/239216-u-s-led-airstrikes-kill-seven-children-syrias-raqqa.html


_______________________________

*Mosul Massacre II: US Is Bombing Civilians in Raqqa*

By Ian Greenhalgh on July 30, 2017





*It seems the widely condemned slaughter of civilians in Iraq’s Mosul was never enough; because the United States is now busy doing the same thing in Syria’s Raqqa – bombing civilians who have two choices: flee or die.*

ISIL was defeated in Mosul after a nine-month Iraqi military campaign. But US airstrikes that destroyed significant parts of Iraq’s second largest city, killing up to 40,000 civilians and forcing as many as one million more people from their homes, is now repeating itself in Raqqa. Now, the United States is focusing its energies – and warplanes – on the ISIL-occupied city of Raqqa in an offensive dubbed “Euphrates Rage Operation.”

ISIL’s brutal treatment of civilians in Syria has been well reported and publicized. And the Syrian government has every right to dislodge the terrorist group from its soil. But that does in no way give a ticket to the US to slaughter its innocent civilians as well. Reports and photographs from journalists as well as first-person accounts from those with family members living in areas under US bombardment, detail a strikingly different tale of the American offensive – one that looks a lot less like a battle against ISIL and a lot more like a war on civilians.

These human rights groups and local reporters say that, across Syria in recent months, the US-led coalition and US Marines have bombed or shelled many civilian objects: Primary schools and high schools; a health clinic and an obstetrics hospital; Raqqa’s Science College; residential neighborhoods; bakeries; post offices; at least 15 mosques; a cultural center; a gas station; cars carrying civilians to the hospital; a funeral; water tanks; at least 15 bridges; a makeshift refugee camp; the ancient Rafiqah Wall that dates back to the 8th century; and an Internet cafe, where a Syrian media activist was killed as he was trying to smuggle US war crime news out of the besieged city.

In a sense, the United States is one of the deadliest warring parties in Syria. In May and June combined, the US-led coalition killed more civilians than the terrorists, according to the Syrian Network for Human Rights, a nongovernmental organization that has been monitoring the death toll and human rights violations since 2011. “The US is targeting and killing without taking into consideration the benefits for the military and the collateral damage for the civilians. This, of course, amounts to war crimes,” the group concludes.

Nowhere is this war against civilians more acute than in ISIL-occupied Raqqa, where trapped civilians are living under dozens of airstrikes every day. This particular city has become one of the most isolated cities in the world. The militants ban residents from having home Internet, satellite dishes, or WiFi hotspots. They arrest and kill local reporters and ban outside journalists.

Despite these restrictions, dozens of journalists and activists have risked and still risk their lives to smuggle information out of besieged Raqqa – and their efforts are the only reason global media outlets have any information about the war crimes the United States and its allies are committing there.

It’s because of this work that we know the Raqqa offensive by the US is not about liberating the terror-held city; it’s about a barrage of airstrikes and artillery shelling that are designed to hit schools, train stations, the immigration and passport building, mosques, and multiple residential neighborhoods. They are never designed to target the terrorist group, much less liberate the city in one piece.

Worse still, the US military forces are also using white phosphorous bombs. White phosphorus is capable of burning human flesh to the bone. When exposed to oxygen, the chemical ignites reaching a temperature of 1,500 degrees Fahrenheit. It’s so flammable that its burns can reignite days later if the bandages are removed too soon.

US military officials have not denied using white phosphorus in the city. The Pentagon regime has, in fact, published photos of US Marines deployed to the Raqqa region transporting US-manufactured white phosphorus munitions. Its spokesmen claim that the US military only uses this incendiary agent to mark targets for air strikes or to create smoke screens and therefore remains in accordance with international law. But Amnesty International warns: “The US-led coalition’s use of white phosphorus munitions on the outskirts of al-Raqqa, Syria, is unlawful and may amount to a war crime.” Amnesty similarly accused the US of committing war crimes during its campaign against ISIL in Mosul.

This madness has to stop – before many more civilians are killed in US airstrikes or burned to death by white phosphorous bombs. There are many causes of death for the long-suffering people of Raqqa. Last thing they want is white phosphorous bombs and indiscriminate airstrikes by the US or daily artillery shelling by Washington’s favorite terrorists.

In June alone, US warplanes and Marines fired or dropped approximately 4,400 munitions on Raqqa and its surrounding villages. According to the Human Rights Watch, these munitions are dropped by B-52 bombers and other warplanes, most taking off from the al-Udeid Air Base in Qatar, Incirlik Air Base in Turkey, or the USS George H.W. Bush, an aircraft carrier stationed off Syria’s coast in the eastern Mediterranean.

Hundreds of US Marines, most from the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit, are also positioned outside Raqqa and are firing high explosive artillery rounds into the city from M777 Howitzers. In late June, the Marines’ official Twitter feed boasted that they were conducting artillery fire in support of US-backed troops and terrorists 24 hours a day.

The result of this type of warfare is not that hard to predict: A staggering increase in civilian casualties – or more accurately, as many civilians in Syria and Iraq as were killed in the previous two and a half years of the Obama administration. In the book of International Law, this is not what they call fighting terrorism.

*Related Posts:*

The Assault of Raqqa is Drowning in Blood
First Mosul then Raqqa. How Washington targets civilians
Russian Air Force monitoring Daesh attempts to flee Raqqa disguised as civilians
US Aircraft Commit Massacre in Aleppo Countryside, Killing Dozens Civilians
Iraq – US Apocalypse in Mosul in the Guise of Bombing ISIS
www.veteranstoday.com/2017/07/30/mosul-massacre-ii-us-is-bombing-civilians-in-raqqa


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Isis: UN study finds foreign fighters in Syria 'lack basic understanding of Islam'*
Research shows economic factors and 'lack of meaning' in life makes warzone attractive

Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent 
@lizziedearden 
The Independent Online




More than 850 people have left the UK to join Isis in Iraq and Syria, with half having since returned
Young men who leave their homes to fight for terrorist groups in Syria mainly come from disadvantaged backgrounds, have low levels of education and “lack any basic understanding of the true meaning of jihad or even the Islamic faith”, according to a new report.

A study for the United Nations Office of Counter-Terrorism found that despite claiming to protect Muslims, most of the returned fighters were “novices” in their religion and some did not know how to pray properly.

“Most saw their religion in terms of justice and injustice rather than in terms of piety and spirituality,” said the authors of the report, which was based on interviews with 43 people from 12 countries.

*READ MORE*

Isis leaders begin forcibly conscripting Syrian civilians
Isis recruiter who acted as 'ambassador' to UK jailed
US-backed forces make ‘significant gains’ against Isis in Raqqa
They found that a typical fighter “is most likely to be male, young and disadvantaged economically, educationally, and in terms of the labour market”.

“He is also more likely than not to come from a marginalised background, both socially and politically,” the reported added. 

“Most were unemployed, or underemployed, and/or said that their life lacked meaning.”

Three quarters of those interviewed reached Syria but subsequently decided to leave, while others were intercepted by authorities in their own country or stopped en route.
Thousands of British Muslims gather to denounce Isis and call for 'peaceful caliphate'
Despite an appeal to all UN member states, the authors expressed regret that only seven countries agreed to participate in the study - three from the EU and four from the Middle East and North Africa.

Professor Hamed el-Said, of Manchester Metropolitan University, and terrorism expert Richard Barrett met most of the returnees in prison or under the watchful eye of security services.





*Isis fighters have 'poor religious knowledge', report finds*
The majority of interviewed fighters, who attempted to join groups including Isis, al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra and jihadi Ahrar al-Sham, came from large and dysfunctional families in deprived parts of cities where they were “isolated from mainstream social, economic and political activity”.

“Religious belief seems to have played a minimal role in the motivation of this sample,” the report found, saying economic factors had become more important as terrorist groups promised wages, homes and even wives.
The findings supported previous research using leaked Isis documents, which showed that most recruits profess to have only a “basic” knowledge of Sharia law, and warnings of a growing “crime-terror nexus” seeing violent criminals travel to Syria in the hope of “redemption”.

Following the declaration of the so-called Islamic State in 2014, the group produced a huge amount of propaganda seeking to attract Muslims with the promise of life free of supposed Western oppression, lived in comfort and peace.

Rose-tinted videos sought to present a utopian existence, showing smiling militants engaging in activities like bee-keeping, farming and even pizza-making as Western fighters used Twitter to broadcast images of palatial homes, swimming pools and expensive cars provided by the “caliphate”. 

The UN report said the propaganda exerted a powerful pull on young men who feel they have little prospects at home, especially when combined with perceived grievances and a wish to protect Sunni Muslims in areas of Syria targeted by Bashar al-Assad’s government.

“For some, this sense of brotherhood was reinforced by a sense of religious obligation,” it said.

“The respondents of this survey claimed they did not go to Syria with the intention of becoming a terrorist, nor did they return with that purpose in mind.”





*Authorities 'missed opportunities' to stop brothers joining al-Qaeda*
Despite the role of propaganda sparking a global crackdown on extremist online activity, the report found that among surveyed fighters, the internet played “a far less significant role as an independent source of radicalisation than is generally assumed, and certainly a far less significant role than real life contact”.

The authors found that would-be jihadis went online to confirm and strengthen ideas that were already taking root, adding: “The internet then played a key role in reinforcing a decision that had in part been taken already.”

Far more important was friendship circles and social networks formed around mosques, prisons, schools, universities, neighbourhoods or the workplace – a conclusion supported by the high number of known British militants who were part of radical networks or left the country with friends and relatives.

The UN report said identity politics played a key role in radicalisation, warning of “significant policy implications" arising from perceived injustice and discrimination.

It added: “Bad governance, especially disregard for the rule of law, discriminatory social policies, political exclusion of certain communities…harassment by the security authorities, and confiscation of passports or other identity documents, all contribute to feelings of despair, resentment, and animosity towards the government and provide fertile ground for the terrorist recruiter.”





Mehdi Hassan, also known as Abu Dujana, is one of many British fighters who joined Isis with friends - in his case the 'Britani Brigade Bangladeshi Bad Boys', who have all been killed (Twitter)
Although their accounts are highly unreliable, several imprisoned former Isis members have blamed the security services for their radicalisation.

Harry Sarfo, a German-born militant who grew up in the UK and joined Isis for three months in 2015, told _The Independent_ his experience of police raids and harassment from the local community after he fell under suspicion as an extremist drove him to Syria.

“My friend kept on telling me: ‘This is what you get for being Muslim in the West, especially Germany. You are black and Muslim, your wife is covered, what do you expect? They think you are a bloody terrorist. You should go and live in the Islamic State, where every Muslims’ rights are protected. Life for you here is over,” he recalled. “At the time, everything he said made sense.”

Similar concerns have been raised about the Government’s controversial Prevent strategy, which is viewed by some to be divisive and discriminatory, while Isis itself has been attempting to capitalise on air strikes on its territory by publishing graphic images of dead children alongside calls for global terror attacks.

As Isis has been pushed back in Iraq and Syria, routes to its territories have shut down and the group’s calls have largely switched from calling on supporters to travel to the “caliphate”, to inciting attacks in their home countries across the West.

Some analysts say the failure of Isis’ state project will dent its lure to potential recruits, although the fighters in the UN’s sample found themselves “disillusioned” by the group even at its peak.

The report said they left Syria because of their “genuine disappointment in and disenfranchisement by the terrorist organisation they joined”, feeling alienated by the group and local Syrians, the deaths of friends or calls by loved ones to come home.

They authors hope the research will help countries around the world to improve counter-extremism programmes that prevent people from considering joining Isis and other terrorist groups, as well as safely reintegrating those returning from the group’s shrinking territories.





Harry Sarfo is imprisoned in Germany, where he is under a new investigation for taking part in a mass execution
With an estimated 25,000 foreign fighters from more than 100 countries travelling to Syria, concern has been mounting over a potential influx of jihadis as Isis loses territory including its de-facto capital of Raqqa.

The city is completely sealed off and under heavy bombardment by the US-led coalition, and Isis is known to kill anyone caught attempting to defect, leading analysts to expect the number of recruits managing escape to be small.

“Not all returnees present the same degree of threat,” the UN report found, warning against treating all former fighters as high risk and “thereby radicalising those who are low threat through unwarranted persecution.”




*Isis losses in Syria and Iraq 'not reducing terror threat in UK'*
Prof el-Said and Mr Barrett argued that some ex-terrorists could become powerful voices against the groups they once joined, adding: “Governments will need to screen their returnees to identify the more dangerous among them as well as to select credible and trustworthy individuals who could counter recruitment narratives.”

Isis is currently intensifying its efforts to discredit defectors and featured Sarfo in a recent propaganda magazine decrying “fools who strayed” and spread “lies and falsehoods”.

While returned foreign fighters have been among Europe’s deadliest terrorists, including the “super cell” that carried out the Paris and Brussels attacks – the threat from supporters of the group who have been prevented from realising their desire to travel to Syria is increasing.

London Bridge ringleader Khuram Butt, Normandy church attacker Abdel-Malik Petitjean and Michael Zehaf-Bibeau, who shot a Canadian soldier dead outside the country’s war memorial, are among failed foreign fighters who chose to launch attacks on home soil instead.

“It is important at least not to underestimate the motivations and determination of those who failed to make it to Syria,” the report concluded.

“There is little room for complacency, but while the risk presented by returning foreign terrorist fighters is a real one, it should not be exaggerated.

“A practical, effective and proportionate response should start from a sound understanding of the root causes of the problem.”

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...tanding-of-islam-radicalisation-a7877706.html


----------



## Solomon2

AUGUST 6, 2017 / 12:16 PM 
*Syria investigator del Ponte quits, blaming U.N. Security Council*





FILE PHOTO - United Nations Independent Commission of Inquiry on Syrian Arabic Republic co-commissioner Carla del Ponte speaks during a news conference at the United Nations European headquarters in Geneva, Switzerland, February 8, 2016.Pierre Albouy

GENEVA (Reuters) - A member of the U.N. Commission of Inquiry on Syria said on Sunday she was quitting because a lack of political backing from the U.N. Security Council had made the job impossible, Swiss national news agency SDA reported.

Carla del Ponte, 70, who prosecuted war crimes in Rwanda and former Yugoslavia, told a panel discussion on the sidelines of the Locarno Film Festival that she had already prepared her letter of resignation.

"I am quitting this commission, which is not backed by any political will," she said, adding that her role was just an "alibi".

"I have no power as long as the Security Council does nothing," she said. "We are powerless, there is no justice for Syria."

Del Ponte, a former Swiss attorney general, joined the three-member Syria inquiry in September 2012, chronicling incidents such as chemical weapons attacks, a genocide against Iraq's Yazidi population, siege tactics, and the bombing of aid convoys.

The U.N. Commission of Inquiry said in a statement that del Ponte had informed colleagues in June of her decision to leave in the near future. It said the investigations would continue.

"It is our obligation to persist in its work on behalf of the countless number of Syrian victims of the worst human rights violations and international crimes known to humanity," it said.

Del Ponte's departure leaves only two commissioners, Brazil's Paulo Pinheiro and Karen Koning AbuZayd from the United States.

The commission was set up in August 2011 and has regularly reported on human rights violations, but its pleas to observe international law have largely fallen on deaf ears.

Although the United Nations is setting up a new body to prepare prosecutions, there is no sign of any court being established to try war crimes committed in the six-and-a-half year-old war, nor of any intention by the U.N. Security Council to refer the situation to the International Criminal Court in the Hague.

Del Ponte's determination to be independent made her outspoken and occasionally controversial. She shocked Western governments in May 2013 by declaring that the United Nations had "strong suspicions" of Syrian rebels using sarin gas.

Two years later, she said justice would catch up with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, even if he remained in power under a negotiated peace settlement.

Earlier this year, when the commission reported on Syrian government aircraft deliberately bombing and strafing a humanitarian convoy, del Ponte hinted at her frustration with the inability to bring the perpetrators to justice.

"What we have seen here in Syria, I never saw that in Rwanda, or in former Yugoslavia, in the Balkans. It is really a big tragedy," she added. "Unfortunately we have no tribunal."

Reporting by Tom Miles; Editing by Angus MacSwan and Susan Fenton


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894921858025500672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894891544871804928


----------



## ultron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894080350011502592


----------



## 500

Khamenai mercenaries are dying like flies in Syria






Thats so called SAA.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

August 07, 12:11 UTC+3 
*The manufacturer would like to test the Mi-28UB helicopters in Syria *


http://tass.com/defense/959398
MOSCOW, August 4. /TASS/. Russia’s newest helicopter Mi-28UB (with dual controls) will be tested in Syria, the CEO of the Helicopters of Russia company, Andrei Boginsky, has said.

"Currently the Mi-28N helicopter has a crew of two - the pilot and the operator. The task of the new project is to turn the helicopters into a combined combat and training aircraft, with the full set of controls in front of both seats. We would like these helicopters [Mi-28UB - TASS] to undergo tests here [in Syria]," Boginsky said in an interview on the Zvezda TV news channel recorded at the Hmeymim air base. 

Earlier, the Helicopters of Russia general designer, Nikolai Pavlenko, said eight new Mi-28UB helicopters would be provided for the Aerospace Force later this year.

The chief of the Aerospace Force’s army aviation combat training, Nikolai Pavlenko, said that the first Mi-28UB helicopters would be delivered to the 344th center of combat training and retraining center in Torzhok.

Mi-28UB is a combined combat and training configuration of the attack helicopter Mi-28N Night Hunter. It began to be developed in 2010. The double control function is one of its key features. Although the helicopter is meant for training pilots, it retains all combat capabilities and can attack enemy targets and vehicles.



More:
http://tass.com/defense/959398


----------



## Hindustani78

Syrian state media cited a military source saying Daesh militants had been killed and their weapons destroyed at the town of Al-Sukhna, some 50 km (30 miles) northeast of the ancient city of Palmyra.

The town is also located some 50 km (30 miles) from the provincial boundary of Deir Al-Zor province, Daesh’s last major foothold in Syria and a major target for the Syrian government.

The jihadists have lost swathes of Syrian territory to separate campaigns being waged by government forces backed by Russia and Iran, and by the US-backed Syrian Democratic (SDF) Forces, which is dominated by the Kurdish YPG militia. The SDF is currently focused on capturing Raqqa city from Daesh.

Syrian government forces advancing from the west have recently crossed into Deir Al-Zor province from southern areas of Raqqa province.
Daesh controls nearly all of Deir Al-Zor province, which is bordered to the east by Iraq. The Syrian government still controls a pocket of territory in Deir Al-Zor city, and a nearby military base.





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...reat.aspx?pageID=238&nID=116577&NewsCatID=341

Turkey has limited cross-border movements at its Cilvegözü border crossing on the Syrian border because the area “has been taken by a group that Turkey considers a terrorist group,” which sources name as the al-Nusra Front.

“There is a heavy control and a slowdown in the crossing and exports of food other than humanitarian aid and other goods from the Bab al-Hawa border gate to Cilvegözü in Turkey’s Hatay,” Customs Minister Bülent Tüfenkci said on Aug. 10 in Ankara at a security meeting a day earlier, adding that the situation would continue until the “disorder” across the border ends or calms down. 

“We already do not have any imports from Syria. Thus, this is not a problem. I think things will be fine in 10 to 15 days,” he said.

Security sources told daily Hürriyet that militants under al-Nusra recently took the Bab al-Hawa crossing in Syria from Ahrar al-Sham, which cooperates with the Free Syrian Army (FSA), a group supported by Turkey.

Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım chaired a security meeting on Aug. 9 with Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu, Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın, Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar and intelligence chief Hakan Fidan along with Tüfenkci, not a regular participant in such security meetings. 

The Turkish military has recently been building up presence near the Syrian border and in the northern Syrian town of Azaz, which serves as a military base for the Turkish army within the Euphrates Shield operation. 

Turkish officials haven’t confirmed any military offensive into the Kurdish-controlled town of Afrin in northwestern Syria against the People’s Protection Units (YPG), but media reports say there can be another operation against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) and the YPG. 

Ankara has repeatedly expressed concerns about the U.S.’s arms delivery to the YPG, which dominates the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), in the Raqqa offensive because of the group’s links to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

Turkey’s unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) flew above the border line and Idlib in Syria for two days, sources also said, adding that the vehicles have also been watching Afrin.

The partnership between the United States and the YPG in northern Syria is “creating the ground for other terror organizations in the region,” Çavuşoğlu has said. 

“Even if just for tactical reasons, the use of a terrorist organization, the PYD/YPG [Democratic Union Party and its armed wing], in the Raqqa operation will lead to other terror organizations in the region gaining more ground,” Çavuşoğlu told daily Türkiye in an interview on Aug. 10.

August/10/2017


----------



## ultron

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Barmaley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897101730822979585


----------



## Hindustani78

MOSCOW:, August 14, 2017 18:26 IST
Updated: August 14, 2017 18:33 IST 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ays-it-foiled-attack-plot/article19491981.ece

* More than 4,000 Russian nationals, mostly from predominantly Muslim regions, are estimated to fight alongside IS militants in Syria. *

Russia’s main intelligence agency said on Monday it has foiled a plot led by two Soviet-born militants fighting for the Islamic State group in Syria.

Four people have been arrested on suspicion of plotting a series of attacks, the FSB said in a statement. That includes two would-be suicide bombers who were supposed to blow themselves up on Moscow’s transit system and in a shop. The FSB said they discovered a lab outside Moscow where improvised explosive devices were made.

The intelligence agency said the attacks were directed by two senior militants who fight on the side of IS in Syria and hail from the former Soviet Union. 

The suspects arrested outside Moscow were not identified, but the FSB said one of them is a Russian national and three others are from Central Asia. The FSB did not say when the arrests took place. 

More than 4,000 Russian nationals, mostly from predominantly Muslim regions, are estimated to fight alongside IS militants in Syria. When Russian President Vladimir Putin in 2015 launched a military operation there to provide air cover for the government’s offensive against the IS, he said Russia’s involvement was necessary to deter Russians fighting there from coming back home.


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...et-in-south/story-Ysf69uXAlFICF7Dw8qK6EP.html

Western-backed Syrian rebels said they had shot down a Syrian military jet on Tuesday in a desert area in southern Syria near the border with Jordan, where the army had recently advanced and seized border posts.

Saad al Haj, spokesman for the Osoud al Sharqiya rebel group leader, said the rebels had shot down the Russian-built MiG using anti-aircraft guns.

“It was downed in Wadi Mahmoud in eastern Sweida countryside. The wreckage fell in the area and we think the pilot has dropped in a parachute. The search is going on to find him,” said al Haj, whose group is one of two major rebel groups that operates in the area.

The eastern countryside of Sweida province borders Jordan in a front where the Syrian army, alongside Iranian-backed militias, had established control last Thursday over checkpoints and border posts.

Syrian officials could not immediately be reached for comment. Reuters could not independently confirm reports of the downed plane.

Last month, the same rebel alliance said a military jet had come down about 50 km east of Damascus in a rebel-held territory near a frontline with army troops. Videos on social media were released of the remains of the pilot and wreckage said to be that of the warplane.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Khamenai mercenaries are dying like flies in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so called SAA.


@WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Slav Defence @TaimiKhan @The Eagle @WAJsal @waz @Zaki @Emmie and others

I know supporting FSA, Nusra and other terrorist groups is allowed in this forum. But is also supporting ISIS terrorists with suicide attack styles allowed or I'm missing something?!


----------



## Mr.Department

*The Syrian Coalition Must End US-Kurdish Aggression Now*

*By Jim W. Dean, Managing Editor*

I had not written this NEO piece just for the Syrian shootdown coverage. I knew there would be others that would quickly submit articles, and NEO does not want “swarm” coverage on such events. So I focused on using the shootdown story as a stepping stone to a bigger one that would have more shelf-life.

And that was the US having pushed the Kurds into South Raqqa, not so much to cut off ISIS retreating south to fight the SAA, but to take as much Arab oil-producing land to be sitting on before the political talks really get down to the nitty-gritty details.

How much territory you are holding is the number one thing that counts in those negotiations. Number two is, do you have the ability to hold it? Uncle Sam is the SDF’s ace in the hole in that game.

_*As I had suspected, no one was really covering that angle. But the Pentagon must have read my NEO piece. Yes, they monitor what Gordon and I publish. There was a follow-up story, where the Pentagon said it had assured Turkey that it would collect up all of its arms from the SDF Kurds when Raqqa was taken. The “fake news” bells were ringing in my head like crazy, but Erdogan confirmed the story, adding that he was suspicious.*_

That was a good call by Erdo, as Secretary of Defense Mattis added the caveat that I had been expecting would fall – which was that the SDF arms would be collected, if another mission did not become available for their participation. I rest my case*… 

The US plan for the Balkanization of Syria is now laid bare for all to see. The events of the past few weeks have removed any rose-colored glasses from all but the most blind American hegemony apologists. The shooting down of Syrian pilot Captain Ali Fahed’s plane was like a period at the end of a criminal confession.

Simply put, the phony US anti-terrorism coalition wants to push as much of the remaining ISIS forces out of Raqqa into combat with the Syrian-Arab Army (SAA) and replace the “liberated” territories with a new occupier. Who could that possibly be?

Well of course, it is the good old USA and its New Kurdish Army who are showing they never planned to push ISIS out of just their own Kurdish part of Syria, but to grab as much of the historically Arab populated areas as possible, particularly those with economic resources like water, agriculture and oil.

We have reports of a US 50-truck convoy crossing into Kurdish territory last week filled with more arms than were brought in to take Raqqa. Someone is planning a stage two that will be bigger than the Raqqa campaign, and in non-Kurdish areas. Who gave them permission to do that?

Exposure of this plan was spotlighted with the F-18 Hornet shoot-down of Captain Fahed’s aged SU-22 in a bushwhack manner, similar to the Turks’ shooting down the of Russian plane in NE Syria – attacking it after a bombing run from behind with an air-to-air missile. Veterans Today’s analysis concludes that the US triggered this event in an attempt to establish an occupier type red-line

Twisting words to disguise intent

The official Pentagon report states that the Syrian plane dropped bombs “near” Kurdish Syrian Democratic Forces, (SDF). Earlier reports had mentioned wounded, but no dead. The word “near” is critical, as it admits no proof of actual intent to strike SDF Kurdish forces.

All military professionals understand that a fast-moving battle campaign, which the Tiger Forces have been engaged in while clearing eastern Aleppo and then moving into South Raqqa, makes keeping track of battle lines difficult. There have been some behind-the-scenes de-confliction lines between the SDF and the Tiger Forces, but those seemed to be challenged now.

When Captain Fahed was exiting the strike area back toward Damascus, he was no longer a threat with empty bomb pods, yet the Navy F-18 was ordered to shoot him down under the guise of force protection. The proper response would have been to use the hotline to report the event, especially when there had been no strike “on” SDF forces. Whether he was bombing near the SDF as a warning to not impede the Syrian advance to Resafa, we do not know at this time. But remember that in southeast Syria a few weeks ago the US shot up a Syrian convoy 40 kms from al-Tanf, deeming it to be a threat.

So we have the US appointing itself the final judge of using air-power against the Syrian anti-terrorism coalition to protect its proxy forces, even while the US is operating inside Syria without permission and in violation of international law or UN precedent, and planning to take over much more of Syria. Does anyone see anything wrong with that?

The US replaces ISIS with the SDF to take Syrian territory





Tabqa city

The US is establishing a new forward base in Tabqa city, an Arab town. Raqqa itself is not Kurdish territory, but has been Arabic for ages. Yet the US and the Kurds are openly challenging Syria for possession of its own territory. Calling the US actions an anti-terror campaign is one in name only. Syria is being carved up like a Christmas turkey.

The huge new arms shipment coming in when the battle for Raqqa is a forgone conclusion, coupled with the new US base at Tabqa, can mean only one thing. The US is planning a major move to grab the oil fields with the SDF forces and push east so as to take control of all those key natural assets of Syria. These will be addes to the planned Kurdish state, which will become totally dependent on US military power and Saudi cash as part of the de facto Balkanization that was originally planned for Syria.

Western media has completely air-brushed the South Raqqa oil fields economic issue from the war reporting, despite the Kurds pushing south in their attempt to block the Tiger Forces from capturing the strategic Resafa crossroads, which would block an important escape route for ISIS forces fleeing Raqqa.

Liberating Resafa also secures the important major supply road, the Ithyria highway, for the SAA advance into the remaining South Raqqa oil fields. SAA forces in Hama are attacking east along the highway to trap ISIS units to the north and cut off their supply lines, where they will then have a limited combat capability. Only Southfront has been publishing its daily combat maps of the battlefield showing the location of the oil fields.

As Syria clears these rear areas of ISIS units, that releases those SAA static defensive troops for the big offensive push to Deir-Ezzor. The Syrian coalition has to block the US coalition from advancing wherever it wishes. This is hardly aggression on the Syria’s part, but a duty to the Syrian people. That is why the US gambled on this SU-22 shoot down, which so far has backfired.

Missed in the initial reporting was that Russia had air cover in the vicinity of the shoot down, but did not fire on the F-18 as a “force protection” reaction. The Russians never bite on a quick trigger provocation, and the Navy pilot is still alive because of this. What Moscow has done, is effectively made the area west of the Euphrates a no-fly zone for the US Coalition, and the US has already re-positioned its air assets.

“Force protection” is a game two, or three, can play

Russian Defense minister

The Russian Defense Ministry was quite blunt in its announcement. “Repeated combat actions by U.S. aviation under the cover of counterterrorism against lawful armed forces of a country that is a member of the U.N. are a massive violation of international law and de facto a military aggression against the Syrian Arab Republic,” the Russian Defense Ministry said.

The US has pulled back before. After the knee-jerk Trump missile strike after an alleged gas attack in Idlib that had not even been investigated, the US switched to only using drone attacks for Raqqa combat support missions and flew only F-35s as air cover, due to their enhanced stealth capability.

The New York Times agrees with my analysis, “The collision of the disparate forces has, in effect, created a war within a war. The latest escalation comes as competing forces converge on ungoverned swaths of Syria amid the country’s six-year civil war.”

If I were the Syrian coalition, I would extend the no-fly zone into a “no go” zone for the SDF, that it will be attacked if it advances any further into Syrian Arab territory, period. The Pentagon would have to back down, as the American people will not support the occupation of Syria under the guise of removing ISIS. Congress will, but not the people.

The big question now is, will Iraq play a key role in releasing a division or two of the Popular Militias to attack ISIS from the rear, up the Euphrates from the al-Bakumal crossing? ISIS would then have a major two-front war on its hands and the Syrians could advance much quicker from Palmyra to relieve their long-surrounded garrison at Deir-Ezzor. More important, ISIS would have no escape route where it could live to fight another day.

It is time to let the US coalition know that if it wants a war in Syria, all it has to do is try to take more Syrian territory using the SDF and their proxy forces, or impede the Syrian coalition from its liberation work. The US is not needed to defeat ISIS now. In a coalition, Syria, Russia, Iran and Iraq can defeat ISIS.

If they stand together, they can build some long-term security for themselves by fully controlling their borders and not allowing freedom of action by the US coalition, which with its proxies would just be replacing ISIS as the mortal threat to Syria and others.

Jim W. Dean, managing editor for Veterans Today, producer/host of Heritage TV Atlanta, specially for the online magazine “New Eastern Outlook”.
*


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> I know supporting FSA, Nusra and other terrorist groups is allowed in this forum. But is also supporting ISIS terrorists with suicide attack styles allowed or I'm missing something?!


Why Khamenai supporters are such a pathetic whiners and delators?


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Why Khamenai supporters are such a pathetic whiners and delators?


You're a disgusting terrorist. If here wasn't a Pakistani forum you had been banned very long ago.

You hasbara trolls make money mostly on Muslim forums, because in international forums they have very strict laws and they will ban you in a moment.

Thousands of you guys already work on internet.










Now continue your daily job as you're in a *Muslim* forum and suppor your ISIS, Nusra jihadi brethren you money lover hasbara Jew. 

Btw (you as a Muslim lover Jew) I've never seen you sympathize for thousands of Yemeni Muslims who are in fatal famine and are getting killed by saudi jets daily. It seems you are only here to sympathize your ISIS, Jihadi brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

500 said:


> Neonazi mercenaries fighting for Assad turned to fertilizer:


oh
how stupid you ppl can be?
its a type of ninjas shuriken
just read some books or just search gather some infos




like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Yankees are killing more Muslims in Iraq & Syria than blood sucker sudis in Yaman:

*In Syria's Raqqah, US-led airstrikes kill more civilians*
Wed Aug 16, 2017 5:12PM




The photo shows an eastern area of the embattled city of Raqqah in northern Syria on August 15, 2017. (Photo by AFP)
At least 38 civilians have been killed in airstrikes conducted by the US-led coalition, purportedly fighting the Daesh Takfiri terrorist group, on the Syrian city of Raqqah in the past 48 hours, a pro-opposition monitoring group says.

The so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said 17 people, including five children and two women, had been killed and 30 others injured in the airstrikes on the Old City neighborhood and other areas in the center of Raqqah on Wednesday.

The report said the latest casualties bring the number of people killed in such airstrikes in the past 48 hours to 38.

According to the Britain-based group, the death toll is expected to rise as several of the wounded are in critical condition and a number of people are still missing.

The observatory said the aerial attacks also damaged infrastructure.

The coalition has been conducting airstrikes against what are said to be Daesh targets inside Syria since September 2014, without any authorization from the Damascus government or a UN mandate.

The Western military alliance has repeatedly been accused of targeting and killing civilians. It has also been largely incapable of fulfilling its declared aim of destroying Daesh.

In July, the Pentagon admitted that the coalition airstrikes had killed over 600 civilians in Syria and Iraq between August 2014 and May 2017. Independent monitors, however, have time and again challenged such reports and revealed that the US-led campaign has caused far more civilian casualties.

www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/08/16/531975/US-airstrikes-civilians-Syria

Yaman has also got screwed by Yankee weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

ISIS is trapped in pocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anomaly_y

Remarkable working on weapon technology(!) by U.S. backed Lions of the East Army in eastern Homs.


----------



## flamer84

2800 said:


> Yankees are killing more Muslims in Iraq & Syria than blood sucker sudis in Yaman:
> 
> *In Syria's Raqqah, US-led airstrikes kill more civilians*
> Wed Aug 16, 2017 5:12PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows an eastern area of the embattled city of Raqqah in northern Syria on August 15, 2017. (Photo by AFP)
> At least 38 civilians have been killed in airstrikes conducted by the US-led coalition, purportedly fighting the Daesh Takfiri terrorist group, on the Syrian city of Raqqah in the past 48 hours, a pro-opposition monitoring group says.
> 
> The so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said 17 people, including five children and two women, had been killed and 30 others injured in the airstrikes on the Old City neighborhood and other areas in the center of Raqqah on Wednesday.
> 
> The report said the latest casualties bring the number of people killed in such airstrikes in the past 48 hours to 38.
> 
> According to the Britain-based group, the death toll is expected to rise as several of the wounded are in critical condition and a number of people are still missing.
> 
> The observatory said the aerial attacks also damaged infrastructure.
> 
> The coalition has been conducting airstrikes against what are said to be Daesh targets inside Syria since September 2014, without any authorization from the Damascus government or a UN mandate.
> 
> The Western military alliance has repeatedly been accused of targeting and killing civilians. It has also been largely incapable of fulfilling its declared aim of destroying Daesh.
> 
> In July, the Pentagon admitted that the coalition airstrikes had killed over 600 civilians in Syria and Iraq between August 2014 and May 2017. Independent monitors, however, have time and again challenged such reports and revealed that the US-led campaign has caused far more civilian casualties.
> 
> www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/08/16/531975/US-airstrikes-civilians-Syria
> 
> Yaman has also got screwed by Yankee weapons.


Funny how the other Iranians who are harping at @500 ,are always quiet about your constant moaning about the US hammering terrorists. It's always the same stories with you brainwashed idiots....da med if you do,damned if you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Syrian opposition group Failak ar-Rahman joins ceasefire*
Russia’s Defense Ministry and the Syrian opposition’s Failak ar-Rahman grouping have signed a ceasefire deal, the ministry reported on Friday.

Earlier, on July 22, Russia’s Defense Ministry signed a similar ceasefire deal in Cairo without another large grouping, Jaysh al-Islam, operating in East Ghouta.

"Today, on August 18, 2017, representatives of the Defense Ministry of Russia and the Syrian opposition’s large grouping Failak ar-Rahman have signed an agreement in the city of Geneva (the Swiss Confederation), under which the grouping will join the ceasefire from 21:00 Moscow time in the de-escalation zone of East Ghouta (Damascus, Syria)," according to the statement obtained by TASS.

The agreement signed in Geneva stipulates that the grouping will cease hostilities and refrain from shelling any diplomatic missions in Damascus, including the Russian embassy.

"During a meeting with Russia’s Defense Ministry, representatives of Failak ar-Rahman confirmed their readiness to conduct the irreconcilable struggle against terrorists of the ISIL [the former name of the Islamic State terrorist organization] and Jabhat al-Nusra [both organizations are outlawed in Russia], and also proposed measures for improving the humanitarian situation in the areas of the de-escalation zone controlled by this grouping," the Defense Ministry said.

"Therefore, Russia’s Defense Ministry has managed through negotiations to involve in the ceasefire in the East Ghouta de-escalation zone all the moderate opposition’s groupings operating there," the ministry said.
http://tass.com/defense/960979


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> Funny how the other Iranians who are harping at @500 ,are always quiet about your constant moaning about the US hammering terrorists. It's always the same stories with you brainwashed idiots....da med if you do,damned if you don't.




The US is hardly doing anything. They have supported terrorist groups that have links with ISIS and Al-Quida. Those terrorist groups mostly fight the Syrian military. The only moderate group that the US supports is the Kurdish forces and the only reason for that is because the US wants the Kurds to grab as much territory from Syria as possible.

It wasn't until Russia entered the war that ISIS started to callapes. ISIS had controlled most of Syria, now they hold half the territory they used to. It was Russia that helped liberate hundreds of towns and villages, its Russia that trains and supplies Syrian forces and their allies and it's Russia that has provided hundreds of tons of food and medicine to civilians. US moderate terrorist have been routed in Southern Syria, ISIS is in full reatreate and collapsing, while the Kurds are struggling in Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

RISING SUN said:


> *Syrian opposition group Failak ar-Rahman joins ceasefire*
> Russia’s Defense Ministry and the Syrian opposition’s Failak ar-Rahman grouping have signed a ceasefire deal, the ministry reported on Friday.
> 
> Earlier, on July 22, Russia’s Defense Ministry signed a similar ceasefire deal in Cairo without another large grouping, Jaysh al-Islam, operating in East Ghouta.
> 
> "Today, on August 18, 2017, representatives of the Defense Ministry of Russia and the Syrian opposition’s large grouping Failak ar-Rahman have signed an agreement in the city of Geneva (the Swiss Confederation), under which the grouping will join the ceasefire from 21:00 Moscow time in the de-escalation zone of East Ghouta (Damascus, Syria)," according to the statement obtained by TASS.
> 
> The agreement signed in Geneva stipulates that the grouping will cease hostilities and refrain from shelling any diplomatic missions in Damascus, including the Russian embassy.
> 
> "During a meeting with Russia’s Defense Ministry, representatives of Failak ar-Rahman confirmed their readiness to conduct the irreconcilable struggle against terrorists of the ISIL [the former name of the Islamic State terrorist organization] and Jabhat al-Nusra [both organizations are outlawed in Russia], and also proposed measures for improving the humanitarian situation in the areas of the de-escalation zone controlled by this grouping," the Defense Ministry said.
> 
> "Therefore, Russia’s Defense Ministry has managed through negotiations to involve in the ceasefire in the East Ghouta de-escalation zone all the moderate opposition’s groupings operating there," the ministry said.
> http://tass.com/defense/960979


It supposed to be a part of cease fire already on 6 May 2017. Yet Assadists broke it on same day and continued attacks. After 2.5 month of failed attacks they sign another cease fire.

Here a Russian MoD map of 6 May cease fire in Ghouta:






Same happened in Daraa where they bombed it mercilessly despite 6 May 2017 cease fire. But achieved nothing.



ptldM3 said:


> The US is hardly doing anything. They have supported terrorist groups that have links with ISIS and Al-Quida. Those terrorist groups mostly fight the Syrian military. The only moderate group that the US supports is the Kurdish forces and the only reason for that is because the US wants the Kurds to grab as much territory from Syria as possible.
> 
> It wasn't until Russia entered the war that ISIS started to callapes. ISIS had controlled most of Syria, now they hold half the territory they used to. It was Russia that helped liberate hundreds of towns and villages, its Russia that trains and supplies Syrian forces and their allies and it's Russia that has provided hundreds of tons of food and medicine to civilians. US moderate terrorist have been routed in Southern Syria, ISIS is in full reatreate and collapsing, while the Kurds are struggling in Raqqa.


Here September 2015 map when Russia joins to "fight ISIS" (as they say):






Here January 2017 map:






*For 1 year and 4 months they did absolutely nothing against ISIS. *On contrary they provided air support to ISIS fighting rebels.

Meanwhile due to US air support ISIS lost all their populated areas in North Syria: Tal Abiyad, Manbij, Al Bab and surroundiongs, all border crossings.. 

Due to US support ISIS towns in Iraq were also either lost or surrounded. By January 2017 virtually all ISIS troops were defending their capitals Mosul and Raqqa. So only then Assadists finally began an offensive against ISIS, capturing empty desert.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> It supposed to be a part of cease fire already on 6 May 2017. Yet Assadists broke it on same day and continued attacks. After 2.5 month of failed attacks they sign another cease fire.
> 
> Here a Russian MoD map of 6 May cease fire in Ghouta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same happened in Daraa where they bombed it mercilessly despite 6 May 2017 cease fire. But achieved nothing.
> 
> 
> Here September 2015 map when Russia joins to "fight ISIS" (as they say):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here January 2017 map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For 1 year and 4 months they did absolutely nothing against ISIS. *On contrary they provided air support to ISIS fighting rebels.
> 
> Meanwhile due to US air support ISIS lost all their populated areas in North Syria: Tal Abiyad, Manbij, Al Bab and surroundiongs, all border crossings..
> 
> Due to US support ISIS towns in Iraq were also either lost or surrounded. By January 2017 virtually all ISIS troops were defending their capitals Mosul and Raqqa. So only then Assadists finally began an offensive against ISIS, capturing empty desert.




Why are you posting a 8 month old map? It's prethetic. Isis has lost more territory in the past 2-3 months in Syria then they ever have.

Once again I have to school you in what is happening in Syria. Aleppo which makes Mosul and Raqqa look like a small village was a primary focus for Russian forces so much so that they sent special forces into the city. After Aleppo was taken it freed up thousands of soldiers and hundreds of pieces of military equipment. After Aleppo was cleared of "moderate" Al-Quida linked groups the Syria military swept Isis aside like a dirty rag.

Syrian forces with Russia took Aleppo, swept across the Euphrates River past Manan. They then went west, took Tiyas, Palmyra, Irak, Al Suknah and dozens of surrounding villages. They then swung around and cut off US "moderate" at the Jordanian border and then expanded the buffer further east.

Recent they trapping Isis in the Uqayrabat pocket and soon they will create a second pocket by encircling Isis in Homs.

Meanwhile the Kurds have barely taken a little more then half of Raqqa which is a tiny town compared to Aleppo. Most of the Kurdish advances have been in open dessert against areas where the local population doesn't support Isis. And magically and mysteriously the US has bombed Syrian forces advancing against Isis. So much for the US "helping" defeat Isis.

Here is a real and up to date map.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakBlood

500 said:


> It supposed to be a part of cease fire already on 6 May 2017. Yet Assadists broke it on same day and continued attacks. After 2.5 month of failed attacks they sign another cease fire.
> 
> Here a Russian MoD map of 6 May cease fire in Ghouta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same happened in Daraa where they bombed it mercilessly despite 6 May 2017 cease fire. But achieved nothing.
> 
> 
> Here September 2015 map when Russia joins to "fight ISIS" (as they say):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here January 2017 map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For 1 year and 4 months they did absolutely nothing against ISIS. *On contrary they provided air support to ISIS fighting rebels.
> 
> Meanwhile due to US air support ISIS lost all their populated areas in North Syria: Tal Abiyad, Manbij, Al Bab and surroundiongs, all border crossings..
> 
> Due to US support ISIS towns in Iraq were also either lost or surrounded. By January 2017 virtually all ISIS troops were defending their capitals Mosul and Raqqa. So only then Assadists finally began an offensive against ISIS, capturing empty desert.



Agreed! It would also be worth mentioning that it was actually in the interest of the Assad regime to let ISIS thrive this is because ISIS was expected to fight the rebels and so these two combatants would mutually destroy each other only to let Assad march over their dead bodies , Assad himself wanted to radicalize and Islamize the opposition to delegitimise it, This is why Assad released several Islamists from its prison someitme in 2011 or 2012 , some of the prisoners released included prominent current members of ISIS and the founders of Ahrar Al Sham.


----------



## ptldM3

PakBlood said:


> Agreed! It would also be worth mentioning that it was actually in the interest of the Assad regime to let ISIS thrive this is because ISIS was expected to fight the rebels and so these two combatants would mutually destroy each other only to let Assad march over their dead bodies , Assad himself wanted to radicalize and Islamize the opposition to delegitimise it, This is why Assad released several Islamists from its prison someitme in 2011 or 2012 , some of the prisoners released included prominent current members of ISIS and the founders of Ahrar Al Sham.



The only thing anyone will agree with is that both you and 500 are morons. Isis was and still is battling the Syrian military. Isis has lost more territory to the Syrian military then to anyone else. Look at my previous post in which I described the territory the Syrian military took from Isis. Also look at the map I posted and see just how much territory Isis lost. In case you are that clueless (which you are) red indicates Syrian military, black indicates Isis on that map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakBlood

ptldM3 said:


> Why are you posting a 8 month old map? It's prethetic. Isis has lost more territory in the past 2-3 months in Syria then they ever have.
> 
> Once again I have to school you in what is happening in Syria. Aleppo which makes Mosul and Raqqa look like a small village was a primary focus for Russian forces so much so that they sent special forces into the city. After Aleppo was taken it freed up thousands of soldiers and hundreds of pieces of military equipment. After Aleppo was cleared of "moderate" Al-Quida linked groups the Syria military swept Isis aside like a dirty rag.
> 
> Syrian forces with Russia took Aleppo, swept across the Euphrates River past Manan. They then went west, took Tiyas, Palmyra, Irak, Al Suknah and dozens of surrounding villages. They then swung around and cut off US "moderate" at the Jordanian border and then expanded the buffer further east.
> 
> Recent they trapping Isis in the Uqayrabat pocket and soon they will create a second pocket by encircling Isis in Homs.
> 
> Meanwhile the Kurds have barely taken a little more then half of Raqqa which is a tiny town compared to Aleppo. Most of the Kurdish advances have been in open dessert against areas where the local population doesn't support Isis. And magically and mysteriously the US has bombed Syrian forces advancing against Isis. So much for the US "helping" defeat Isis.
> 
> Here is a real and up to date map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 419642




By the way it looks like Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham is slowly eating up the more moderate Islamist opposition.The rebels unfortunately lack unity and these internal conflicts are spoiling the revolution. I propose that the rebels create an 'umbrella organization' with a Shura Council consisting of the leaders of all major member groups, and they will have to move fighters from checkpoints deep inside rebel territory onto the frontline.

The 'model' of creating a joint operations room and each rebel group contributing fighters and supplies has also yielded good results for the rebels previously in Idlib, this 'model' was'nt efficient for Aleppo or Hama but that is because of the rebels' internal conflicts and differences



ptldM3 said:


> The only thing anyone will agree with is that both you and 500 are morons. Isis was and still is battling the Syrian military. Isis has lost more territory to the Syrian military then to anyone else. Look at my previous post in which I described the territory the Syrian military took from Isis. Also look at the map I posted and see just how much territory Isis lost. In case you are that clueless (which you are) red indicates Syrian military, black indicates Isis on that map.



It looks like you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying.
Of course ISIS has lost more territory to Assad than any other combatant! this is because ISIS was busy fighting and get hit by the SDF in northern Syria, ISIS was fighting Euphrates Shield affiliated rebels and was also driven out of the Aleppo province and North Westsrn Syria by the rebels ,thus getting weakened(which was in Assad's interest) and thus Assad was able to capture territory from ISIS in the desert! hence "these two combatants would mutually destroy each other only to let Assad march over their dead bodies" , you failed to understand that I wrote the reasons behid why "Isis has lost more territory to the Syrian military then to anyone else". 

*Oh,and try not to name-call others, it makes you look pathetic and immature,and it weakens the validity your argurment too*.

As far as understanding battle maps goes, I'm not 'clueless' , I understand which colour represents which belligerent, I've been following the Syrian Revolution since it began! You are ,unfortunately, only humiliating yourself by making incorrext assumptions.


----------



## ptldM3

PakBlood said:


> By the way it looks like Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham is slowly eating up the more moderate Islamist opposition.The rebels unfortunately lack unity and these internal conflicts are spoiling the revolution. I propose that the rebels create an 'umbrella organization' with a Shura Council consisting of the leaders of all major member groups, and they will have to move fighters from checkpoints deep inside rebel territory onto the frontline.
> 
> The 'model' of creating a joint operations room and each rebel group contributing fighters and supplies has also yielded good results for the rebels previously in Idlib, this 'model' was'nt efficient for Aleppo or Hama but that is because of the rebels' internal conflicts and differences
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying.
> Of course ISIS has lost more territory to Assad than any other combatant! this is because ISIS was busy fighting and get hit by the SDF in northern Syria, ISIS was fighting Euphrates Shield affiliated rebels and was also driven out of the Aleppo province and North Westsrn Syria by the rebels ,thus getting weakened(which was in Assad's interest) and thus Assad was able to capture territory from ISIS in the desert! hence "these two combatants would mutually destroy each other only to let Assad march over their dead bodies" , you failed to understand that I wrote the reasons behid why "Isis has lost more territory to the Syrian military then to anyone else".
> 
> *Oh,and try not to name-call others, it makes you look pathetic and immature,and it weakens the validity your argurment too*.
> 
> As far as understanding battle maps goes, I'm not 'clueless' , I understand which colour represents which belligerent, I've been following the Syrian Revolution since it began! You are ,unfortunately, only humiliating yourself by making incorrext assumptions.




You have no idea what you are talking about and you're calling me stupid. Northwestern Syria never had a strong Isis presence, it was mostly desolate area, the biggest town was Al-Bab which is 30sq km and had a population of 63,000.

In comparison, Aleppo is 190sq km and has a population of 1.8 million. There was also 12,000 + fighters, most Al-Quida linked. Not counting all the Isis fighter killed after the SAA advances East to the Euphrates river. Isis still has an extremely large presence in eastern Syria, Deir-Ez Zior is still besieged after many years. Isis also had a sizable presence around Palmyra and Al Suknah and sent in even more reinforcements from Iraq.

You are blabbing nonsense. On one had you claimed the Syrian government was supporting Isis and after I gave you some facts you start tap dancing and contradicting yourself. 

Isis was the first to attack and overrun the Syrian military. Isis has repeatedly cooperated with "moderate" terrorists. Not once has the Syrian military had joint military operations with Isis. Not once have Isis defected in mass to join the Syrian military or visa versa like with "rebels".

Prior to the Russian intervention the Syrian military did not have the ability to fight Isis on a large scale because Syrian forces were busy fighting moderate terrorists and Al-Nusra around Aleppo, Damascus and other areas in western Syria. This is like someone in 1942 arguing that the Soviets are not really fighting Nazis. The Soviets had to defeat the Germans in Stalingrad and around Moscow, then they smashed a large concentration of German forces around Kursk which was the last line of defense for the Germans. After that the Germans were retreating all the way to Berlin. One has to be a moron to point out that that 1 year ago or 2 years ago the Syrians did not do much fighting against Isis.

The Germans had the Italians, Romanians and Hungarians protecting German flanks. Isis had moderates protecting their flanks. The Syrian struck a blow to those so called moderates thus it opened the way to Isis being destroyed. Hense the similarities to the eastern front and the Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Why are you posting a 8 month old map? It's prethetic. Isis has lost more territory in the past 2-3 months in Syria then they ever have.


Can't you read what I wrote? Let me repeat again: *Russia did nothing against ISIS during first 1 year and 4 month of intervention*. On contrary, they actually provided air support to ISIS against the rebels.

But once ISIS was weakened, lost its towns and borders thanks to US led coalition. Assadists came in and started grabbing empty desert. Russia plays very little role here.



> Once again I have to school you in what is happening in Syria. Aleppo which makes Mosul and Raqqa look like a small village was a primary focus for Russian forces so much so that they sent special forces into the city.


So you confirm, that Russian priority is anti ISIS opposition and not the ISIS.

As for Aleppo, although its offtopic I will answer u. Prior Russian intervention E. Aleppo was already almost surrounded and destroyed (thanks to Russian bombs). Hardly 150 K people remained there. Russians with swarms of Khamenai mercenaries destroyed the remaining what left in East Aleppo and expelled 100 K people left there. Thats their huge victory indeed. And there was no any Russian SF fighting in Aleppo.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Can't you read what I wrote? Let me repeat again: *Russia did nothing against ISIS during first 1 year and 4 month of intervention*. On contrary, they actually provided air support to ISIS against the rebels.








The Syrian military was bogged down in western Syria fighting "moderate" groups and Al-Quida in the Aleppo province and other areas in western Syria. Once they took Aleppo city ISIS was exposed similarly to how the Germans were exposed in Stalingrad once Soviet forces overran Italian and Romanian forces protecting German flanks or how the Soviets had to eliminate German forces around Kursk and prevent a pincer. Once those Germans were destroyed around Kursk the Soviets launch an offensive towards Berlin.


I can't make it more simple. Syrian operations were limited against Isis because they had to go through "moderate" opposition and Al-Quida before they were able to launch large operations against Isis because those forces were a buffer for Isis.





500 said:


> But once ISIS was weakened, lost its towns and borders thanks to US led coalition. Assadists came in and started grabbing empty desert. Russia plays very little role here.





Your logic is weak. I can also claim what you claim and say the Syrian advances on Isis made it easy for the Kurds to advance on Raqqa. The Kurds hardly did anything in Syria besides take tiny Kabani while Syrian forces were fighting in large urban communities of 1.8 million people.



The US coalition, AKA the Kurds, have made weak advances despite having the largest force in Syria, having US air power, having US soldiers including navy seals, and operating in open dessert where most locals are Kurds that don't support Isis.


Kabani was the largest town the Kurds took prior to Raqqa. It's 7Sq km while Aleppo is 190sq km. That's 27 times larger 

Syrian forces were fighting in Aleppo and pushing east into Isis territory before the Kurds even entered Raqqa so your claim that US coalition forces made it easier for Assad is nonsense.



The fact is that the Russian and Syrian sides both report strong Isis resistance and a heavy Isis presence in the Homs province. So no they don't have it easy.







500 said:


> So you confirm, that Russian priority is anti ISIS opposition and not the ISIS.
> 
> As for Aleppo, although its offtopic I will answer u. Prior Russian intervention E. Aleppo was already almost surrounded and destroyed (thanks to Russian bombs). Hardly 150 K people remained there. Russians with swarms of Khamenai mercenaries destroyed the remaining what left in East Aleppo and expelled 100 K people left there. Thats their huge victory indeed. And there was no any Russian SF fighting in Aleppo.




Did you even read what I wrote?


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Did you even read what I wrote?


You made tow claims:

1) US did nothing.
2) Once Russia entered ISIS began to collapse.

Facts are the opposite:

1) US supported forced took all major ISIS towns, borders and populated areas. Both in Syria and Iraq.
2) Russia did nothing against ISIS for 1 years and 4 months since its intervention.

Only *AFTER* ISIS was very weakened by US assadists started grabbing desert lands from ISIS. It looks cool on maps, but its all just empty desert.


----------



## PakBlood

500 said:


> Can't you read what I wrote? Let me repeat again: *Russia did nothing against ISIS during first 1 year and 4 month of intervention*. On contrary, they actually provided air support to ISIS against the rebels.
> 
> But once ISIS was weakened, lost its towns and borders thanks to US led coalition. Assadists came in and started grabbing empty desert. Russia plays very little role here.
> 
> 
> So you confirm, that Russian priority is anti ISIS opposition and not the ISIS.
> 
> As for Aleppo, although its offtopic I will answer u. Prior Russian intervention E. Aleppo was already almost surrounded and destroyed (thanks to Russian bombs). Hardly 150 K people remained there. Russians with swarms of Khamenai mercenaries destroyed the remaining what left in East Aleppo and expelled 100 K people left there. Thats their huge victory indeed. And there was no any Russian SF fighting in Aleppo.


Apparently ptldM3 has trouble understanding what the other person is trying to say, he/she/it simply proceeds to foolishly bash and thrash someone regardless of whether they are presenting an arguement that supports he/she/it's statement.



ptldM3 said:


> Syrian operations were limited against Isis because they had to go through "moderate" opposition and Al-Quida before they were able to launch large operations against Isis because those forces were a buffer for Isis.
> 
> Did you even read what I wrote?



The rebels never acted as a buffer for isis, the rebels have predominantly held territory in the northern regions of syria such as Idlib,Aleppo etc , war criminal Assad had to fight them in provinces such as Homs where battles took place in places like Palmyra, although Assadists fought with Isis in the Maskanah,Al-bab region, even in these regions, the rebels did'mt act as a buffer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Here maps excluding deserts for better understanding:







Left - when US intervened, right - now.

As u can see all major ISIS areas were captured by US led forces and Turkey. In addition in Iraq main stronghold of ISIS it was virtually eradicated. Assadists captured only sparsely populated Deir Hafir plain and even it they captured only after ISIS was weakened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

War on ISIS | August 19th 2017 | Special report from the Syrian desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> You made tow claims:
> 
> 1) US did nothing.
> 2) Once Russia entered ISIS began to collapse.







I didn't exactly say the US did nothing, I said the US bombed Syrian forces every time they started advancing on Isis.





500 said:


> Facts are the opposite:
> 
> 1) US supported forced took all major ISIS towns, borders and populated areas. Both in Syria and Iraq.





Let's examine your "facts".


I wasn't aware US backed took credit for Palmyra, Suknah and the surrounding areas, I wasn't aware they took Deir-Ez zoir, I wasn't aware they took hundreds of villages in Homs and Aleppo. 

90% of Syrian population centers are under Syrian government control. Everything you're claiming is a propaganda blow horn.

Kabane is the only major town US backed forces have taken and its a pathetic 7Sq km. Al-Bab was taken with the support of Turkish ground forces and Russian air support. And sorry to inform you but Aleppo is bigger then Kabane, Raqqa, Mosule and Al-Bab combined, all of your defelecting and tap dancing won't ever change the facts. 

It's funny that while you claim the Syrian side is taking empty desserts, Syrian forces and Russian forces are reporting strong Isis resistance and government forces are suffering casualties. Russia is even still releasing gun camera footage where they target Isis tanks. So one one had we have you making empty claims and on the other we have facts.



Another fact that you are convinently leaving out is that Russia has been hitting targets in and around Raqqa and Al-Bab and supplying Kurds with weapons. 

Before the Kurds were even close to Raqqa government forces were taking large swaths of land from Isis in Homs and Aleppo so get your facts right. 

@PakBlood this applies to you to, learn the facts before you start spouting nonsense.




500 said:


> 2) Russia did nothing against ISIS for 1 years and 4 months since its intervention.
> 
> Only *AFTER* ISIS was very weakened by US assadists started grabbing desert lands from ISIS. It looks cool on maps, but its all just empty desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> I didn't exactly say the US did nothing, I said the US bombed Syrian forces every time they started advancing on Isis.


That's another stupid lie.



> I wasn't aware US backed took credit for Palmyra, Suknah and the surrounding areas, I wasn't aware they took Deir-Ez zoir, I wasn't aware they took hundreds of villages in Homs and Aleppo.


Palmyra is just a small town in midst of desert, Sukna - basically a village. In Deir Ez Zor Assadists actually LOST positions since Russian intervention.

If exclude desert everything Assadists took from ISIS is sparecly populated Deir hafir plain.



> 90% of Syrian population centers are under Syrian government control.


That's total crap. Fun fact: out of 14 Syria provinces Assadists fully control only 1 Tartus:







In most populous and rich Aleppo province Assadists control only 1/3.



> Kabane is the only major town US backed forces have taken and its a pathetic 7Sq km. Al-Bab was taken with the support of Turkish ground forces and Russian air support. And sorry to inform you but Aleppo is bigger then Kabane, Raqqa, Mosule and Al-Bab combined, all of your defelecting and tap dancing won't ever change the facts.


I already showed u maps, US took all ISIS population ares in Syria. In addition they took extremely dence populated areas Iraq, where ISIS controlled over 5 million.

While everything u can brag about is taking half of totally destroyed Aleppo with 150 K people left. And even this was done thanks to Khamenai mercenaries.



> It's funny that while you claim the Syrian side is taking empty desserts, Syrian forces and Russian forces are reporting strong Isis resistance and government forces are suffering casualties. Russia is even still releasing gun camera footage where they target Isis tanks. So one one had we have you making empty claims and on the other we have facts.


Thats because u are incompetent. Fighting in open desert vs weak enemy is piece of cake. Romel with 20 Pz3 tanks would take all that desert in 1 week.


And you would never be able take even this desert of ISIS wzs not extremely weakened by US bombs.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> That's another stupid lie.
> 
> 
> Palmyra is just a small town in midst of desert, Sukna - basically a village. In Deir Ez Zor Assadists actually LOST positions since Russian intervention.
> 
> If exclude desert everything Assadists took from ISIS is sparecly populated Deir hafir plain.
> 
> 
> That's total crap. Fun fact: out of 14 Syria provinces Assadists fully control only 1 Tartus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most populous and rich Aleppo province Assadists control only 1/3.
> 
> 
> I already showed u maps, US took all ISIS population ares in Syria. In addition they took extremely dence populated areas Iraq, where ISIS controlled over 5 million.
> 
> While everything u can brag about is taking half of totally destroyed Aleppo with 150 K people left. And even this was done thanks to Khamenai mercenaries.
> 
> 
> Thats because u are incompetent. Fighting in open desert vs weak enemy is piece of cake. Romel with 20 Pz3 tanks would take all that desert in 1 week.
> 
> 
> And you would never be able take even this desert of ISIS wzs not extremely weakened by US bombs.




It's pointless debating with someone that disregards facts and talks lunacy. After you claiming 20 German ww2 tanks commanded by Rommel can easily take out Isis I think it's time you get your head examined. Isis took out dozens of German made Leopards and Hezballah destroyed or damaged dozens of Israeli tanks.

Yep, Russia and Syria are fighting nobody. The mighty US defeated all of Isis by themselves. Russia has actually been dropping water balloons around Raqqa to pretend they help the Kurds and they were dropping candy on Isis in Al-Bab to fool the Turks.


In the mean time, back on planet earth Russia kills over 200 isis reinforcements sent to Deir-Ez Zoir.








More video of Syria troops attacking Isis and Russia taking out Isis tanks. According to 500, Russia must be bombing Syrian tanks because there is no Isis in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> It's pointless debating with someone that disregards facts and talks lunacy. After you claiming 20 German ww2 tanks commanded by Rommel can easily take out Isis I think it's time you get your head examined. Isis took out dozens of German made Leopards and Hezballah destroyed or damaged dozens of Israeli tanks.


That happened in dence populated farm area or on dence populated mountain area, while I was talking about empty desert of Syria.



> Yep, Russia and Syria are fighting nobody.


Russia is fighting rebels.



> In the mean time, back on planet earth Russia kills over 200 isis reinforcements sent to Deir-Ez Zoir.


20005000 gazillions.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> That happened in dence populated farm area or on dence populated mountain area, while I was talking about empty desert of Syria.
> 
> 
> Russia is fighting rebels.
> 
> 
> 20005000 gazillions.




Russia has released dozens of videos where they are striking tanks, APCs, and convoys. The proof is there you just choose to play stupid.

All your predictions about Assad falling and Russia failing was utter nonsense 

I think you should stick to your nazi vs Isis fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Russia has released dozens of videos where they are striking tanks, APCs, and convoys. The proof is there you just choose to play stupid.
> 
> All your predictions about Assad falling and Russia failing was utter nonsense
> 
> I think you should stick to your nazi vs Isis fantasies.


If you check video of column attack where they claimed that killed 200 ISIS. U will see there are no any people in that video. So how could be 200 killed? By the way its filmed from Israeli Searcher


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> If you check video of column attack where they claimed that killed 200 ISIS. U will see there are no any people in that video. So how could be 200 killed? By the way its filmed from Israeli Searcher




From intelligence gathering, the reason ELINT aircraft such as TU-214Rs operate over Syria is to gather and decifer radio chatter from which sometimes you can get the estimate of fighters. Its also not a secret Russia has a world class intelligence agency that can infiltrate computer networks and hack even private cell phones. It's also no secret that Russia has informants.

It's very difficult to spot even a large convoy in an empty desert. Even i have a hard time seeing vehicles at low altitudes of 5k feet from an aircraft. The point is that most of the convoys the RuAf destroyed was probably from prior knowledge gain from intelligence gathering operations. 

I'm aware of the Searcher being used extensively in Syria. Russia plans to upgrade their searchers and in the future will use the Orion as well as several other platforms under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...o-down-plane-in-australia/article19534313.ece
Lebanon’s Interior Minister says the country’s police intelligence played a major role in foiling a plot to bring down an Emirati passenger plane that was supposed to take off from Australia.

Nouhad Machnouk told reporters on Monday that four Lebanese-Australian brothers, including one who is in detention in Lebanon, had plotted to blow up the plane with a bomb hidden inside a large Barbie doll.

Australian authorities have said they thwarted a credible terrorist plot to down an airplane by smuggling a device onboard. They have provided few details, including the precise nature of the threat or any airlines involved.

Mr. Machnouk said two other brothers are held in Australia while the fourth is a senior member of the Islamic State group based in the northern Syrian city of Raqqa.


----------



## 500

April 2016. *Two brigades* of IRGC supported by tanks artillery and Russian air force vs. *50 rebels*.






IRGC lost El Eis nevertheles.


----------



## Hindustani78

File photo of Raqa


----------



## ultron

Shilka fitted with laser rangefinder computerized fire control


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> It supposed to be a part of cease fire already on 6 May 2017. Yet Assadists broke it on same day and continued attacks. After 2.5 month of failed attacks they sign another cease fire.
> 
> Here a Russian MoD map of 6 May cease fire in Ghouta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same happened in Daraa where they bombed it mercilessly despite 6 May 2017 cease fire. But achieved nothing.
> 
> 
> Here September 2015 map when Russia joins to "fight ISIS" (as they say):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here January 2017 map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For 1 year and 4 months they did absolutely nothing against ISIS. *On contrary they provided air support to ISIS fighting rebels.
> 
> Meanwhile due to US air support ISIS lost all their populated areas in North Syria: Tal Abiyad, Manbij, Al Bab and surroundiongs, all border crossings..
> 
> Due to US support ISIS towns in Iraq were also either lost or surrounded. By January 2017 virtually all ISIS troops were defending their capitals Mosul and Raqqa. So only then Assadists finally began an offensive against ISIS, capturing empty desert.



To be honest, i don't think Russia ever claimed it joined the war in Syria to fight against ISIS. That's something I believe anybody who follows this war is aware of. Russia never joined the war to fight ISIS per se, they joined the war to fight first and foremost the FSA and other rebel groups who have been the biggest threat to the Assad regime both internationally and nationally. So Russia's stated aim was/is to keep Assad in power by all means necessary, thereby securing their military base and interests in the country (Syria is one of the only country in the Arab world/middle East where Russia has a military base and geo political interests). This talk of Russia joining just against ISIS is obviously incorrect. ISIS has never really been a big threat for the Assad regime unlike the FSA and other Syrian rebel groups.
I don't blame Russia though, it's normal for them to protect their country's interests as long as they have the capabilities to do so. Nothing wrong in that. It's Assad who is to blame for his country's current turmoil/disintegration.



PakBlood said:


> Agreed! It would also be worth mentioning that it was actually in the interest of the Assad regime to let ISIS thrive this is because ISIS was expected to fight the rebels and so these two combatants would mutually destroy each other only to let Assad march over their dead bodies , Assad himself wanted to radicalize and Islamize the opposition to delegitimise it, This is why Assad released several Islamists from its prison someitme in 2011 or 2012 , some of the prisoners released included prominent current members of ISIS and the founders of Ahrar Al Sham.


I don't want to sound harsh, but I think it's normal Assad did that. He has been looking at every way to cling on to power, so I'm this regard the end justifies the means. 
I actually think that was a smart move on his part. It has enabled him to stay in power to this day. I don't think if he will still be in power today if he didn't use such tricks. 
Politics is never a fairy tale. 
It's sad but that the truth.


----------



## Muhammed45

In the beginning of the events in Syria, nomads, which form a large part of the population, pursued an impartial policy. But with the increase in the crime of the terrorists, they joined the ranks of the Syrian army fighters.




Whatever is happening on the fronts of eastern Syria reflects the unprecedented arrival of nomadic forces in the fighting against the ISIL militant and joining Syrian army. What illustrates this development is the participation of thousands of tribal youths in the battles that take place in the whole of Badia, the broader east of Syria. A pivotal issue that could make it possible to fight against the ISIL and destroy it sooner.
According to Ayhem Mari'i (one of the Syrian field experts) written in the newspaper Al-Akhbar of Lebanon, although many criticize the Syrian tribes because of their delay in providing clear and clear support to the army, some other experts have provided several reasons that could interpret this "nomadic conscience awakening." The theory suggests that the presence of tribal areas in the areas under the control of armed groups has played a significant role in delaying the announcement, but now, with this announcement of public support, the "tribal card" has come to the benefit of the Syrian government on the table and has been lost for Some Gulf states who were eager to push the tribes into opposition to Damascus.
In the beginning of the events in Syria, the tribes (which make up a large part of the population of the country) have remained neutral or have taken a "stand in silence". Of course, some tribal youths entered military operations against the Syrian army, especially in the early years of the conflict. The reason for this also came back to the connection between the tribal and relative origins of many Syrian tribes to some of the Gulf states, especially Qatar and Saudi Arabia. This was due to the fact that many tribal youths entered the two organizations of al-Nusra and ISIS.




While many of the nomadic leaders who entered anti-army activities were considered as non-famous and non-central figures, they held many prominent nomadic "silent confirmation" figures, or even their open endorsement of the military, and did not show up hostile attitude towards The army , although they did not carry out military operations [in the direction of military approval]. The support role of this tribal group at the beginning of the Syrian events was limited to the establishment of meetings known as "National Tents."
Moreover, the volume of massive attacks by the media against the army and attempting to highlight the plight of the tribal and secular backgrounds was another reason for tribal delay in joining the army.
Perhaps the Battle of Hassaka (in 2014 and 2015) against ISIL was the first place where the role of the tribal children of the tribes emerged. Although a large number of tribal youths were part of the army, they still remained in the army, but the first emergence and prominence of the nomadic combat forces in Qamishili and Hassaka during the formation of [the two militia groups supporting the regime], al-Dawab al-Watani [Basij National] and al-Mughawir [Special Forces]. The number of people joining these two groups quickly reached more than 5,000 troops and played an important role in blocking ISIL's attacks on the Hassak and Qamishili border regions. This role represented the nomadic will to stand with the army.
The massacres that ISIL committed against the Reef of Deir ul zor population forced hundreds of Shi'ite and Busurians to escape from the ISIL-captured area to the army-led areas and join the army's ranks in Deir ul zor and Tadmur. These individuals continued to play an important role in supporting the army on these two fronts.




In the same vein, a source from al-Defa'ael-Watani's in Deir-Ul-Zur in a conversation with al-Akhbar states that "most tribesmen [never] adopted hostile anti-military positions. Perhaps the prolongation of the fighting time and the brutality of the numerous armed groups that were found in the province in the tribes, led tribal forces to support the army in their fight against terrorism. "
By and large, many tribesmen escaped from the ISIL-controlled areas (especially in Raqqa). The departure of these people from those areas was the ground for entering militant forces supporting the army or entering the ranks of the "Syrian Democratic Forces" (which make up about half of its nomads).
These days, the name of "Ashayer razm" [Nomadic Warriors] as one of the main forces supporting the army in its battle in Badia is much heard; the battles that began with the [returning battle] of Tadmurs, and today from Raqqa to Deir-Ul-Zur It goes on.
Field resources in a conversation with Al-Akhbar say that "the number of nomad warriors has increased dramatically since the battles entered ISIL bases in Badia and Deir-Salur, and now they have reached thousands," sources said. "What's happening today, It is a clear response to the ISIL crimes and represents the true position of the tribes, which is nothing but a rejection of ISIL's actions and support for the military, "added the sources." Nowadays, nomadic fighters play a decisive role in the fight against ISIL, because they are from the same area They are aware of the geographic details and this is a contributing factor Is in the rapid advance of the army. "
Turki Abul Ahmad :




Deputy Secretary-General "Socialist Movement of Arabs" and commander of "Muqatil tribes' [warriors of tribes] Turki Abul Ahmad in an interview with Al-Akhbar said:" Nomads had a great national role, and have gifted plenty of martyrs who fought for the army and supported national government. "Abu Ahmad said:" Isis had imposed it's dominance on the residents by force and mass murder and prevented the resident s from fleeing to army controlled areas because they knew that the majority of people are supportive of and receptive to the army. " According to him, the increase in the number of people joining forces with the nomads is "natural thing". "The fact reflects the position of the tribesmen who feel secure when the army approaches their areas." Abu Ahmad predicts that" The army progresses speedily in Deir-Ul-Zor, because the Deir-Ul-Zor residents play an important role in providing accurate information to the military, and their reason is to end a dark period in the history of the region."


----------



## 500

Khamenai keeps sending poor migrant kids to serve as Assad's cannon fodder:












Meanwhile kids of corrupt Khamenai functionaries driving fancy cars:


----------



## ejaz007




----------



## Muhammed45

500 said:


> Meanwhile kids of corrupt Khamenai functionaries driving fancy cars:



@raptor22 
Bro, look at this hahahhah

He cannot differentiate shrine defenders from Iranian luxury riders. 

ALhamdulillah that Allah has made our enemies the dumbest folks on this earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Khamenai keeps sending poor migrant kids to serve as Assad's cannon fodder:
> 
> View attachment 420609
> View attachment 420610
> View attachment 420611
> 
> 
> Meanwhile kids of corrupt Khamenai functionaries driving fancy cars:




Those guys look like they are in their 20s and 30s, I'm not sure how they look like "kids".

Second Isis pocket created, Isis is in complete callapse. Those two pockets will soon be clear and the push for Deir-Ez Zoir will intensify.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

Russian Ministry of Defense reports that the country's Aerospace Forces destroyed more than 1,000 targets of terrorists in Syria.
https://sputniknews.com/military/201708251056770216-russian-forces-terrorist-targets-syria/
MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russia's Aerospace Forces have destroyed over 1,000 targets of international terrorists groups in Syria, the official newspaper of the Russian Defense Ministry reported Thursday.

In past week Russia's Air Forces aircraft carried out over 360 combat sorties in Syria, the Krasnaya Zvezda (Red Star) news outlet reported.

The paper also estimated that over 190 objects were spotted by drones that had carried out over 140 surveillance flights.

Syria has been mired in civil war since March 2011, with government forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar Assad fighting numerous opposition factions and extremist groups operating in the country, including Daesh. Since September 30, Russia has been conducting an aerial campaign against terrorists in Syria at Assad's request.

In March 2016, Putin ordered the pullout of the bulk of the Russian contingent in Syria as the campaign's objectives had broadly been completed. Following Putin’s announcement of the withdrawal, Moscow said that some Russian military personnel would remain at the Hmeymim air base as well as the naval facility at Tartus to observe the implementation of the ceasefire in Syria. Besides, Russia is currently operating the Center for reconciliation of opposing sides in the country.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201708251056797576-russian-armed-forces-anti-drone-syria/

Head of the Russian General Staff's Office for the Development of UAVs stated that Russia has deployed defense systems to be used against unmanned aerial vehicles in Syria.

KUBINKA (Moscow Region) (Sputnik) – Russia has deployed defense systems to be used against unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) in Syria, head of the Russian General Staff's Office for the Development of UAVs Maj. Gen. Alexander Novikov said Friday.

"In order to efficiently fight unmanned aerial vehicles at Russia's armed forces deployment positions in Syria, we have developed a system, including subsystems of detection, warnings of flights of unmanned aerial vehicles, and jamming and hard-kill measures," Novikov said at the round table on the sidelines of the Army-2017 forum.

He noted that subsystems comprised missile defense means, radioelectronic combat (REC) systems and aerial surveillance equipment.

Novikov added that special units eliminated drones by using small weapons.

Syria has been mired in civil war since March 2011, with government forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar Assad fighting numerous opposition factions and extremist groups operating in the country, including the Daesh (terrorist group, outlawed in Russia). Since September 30, Russia has been conducting an aerial campaign against terrorists in Syria at Assad's request.


----------



## Gothic

*Avocado Lieberman : ISRAEL WILL NOT BE A BYSTANDER IN SYRIA*


*http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/De...srael-will-not-be-a-bystander-in-Syria-503324*


*“Iran, through the Revolutionary Guards, is trying to create a new reality around us with Iranian air and naval bases in Syria, with Shi’ite militias with thousands of mercenaries and precision weapons being produced in Lebanon,” he told a directors- general meeting of the Israel Institute of Energy and Environment.


Be the first to know - Join our Facebook page.



“The State of Israel does not intend to remain a bystander and accept these attempts,” Liberman said.

Jerusalem has repeatedly said that it will not allow Iran to set up a permanent presence in Syria, and Liberman has warned in the past that while there is no interest by Israel to enter Syria’s six-and-a-half-year civil war, there are redlines that Jerusalem has set, including the smuggling of sophisticated weaponry to Hezbollah and an Iranian presence on its borders.

The Iranian and Syrian issues featured prominently in Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin in Sochi on Wednesday.

Netanyahu, who was joined by Mossad head Yossi Cohen and Meir Ben-Shabbat, the recently appointed leader of the National Security Council, said at the meeting that Iran is “well on its way” to controlling not only Syria, but other countries such as Iraq, Yemen and Lebanon.

The growing role of the Islamic Republic poses a threat not only to Israel and the Middle East but the entire world, Netanyahu told Putin, adding that this “does not fly with Israel.”

“We cannot forget for a single minute that Iran threatens every day to annihilate Israel. It is arming terrorist organizations and it sponsors and initiates terror.

It is developing intercontinental missiles with the goal of arming them with nuclear warheads. It is for all these reasons that Israel continues to oppose Iran’s entrenchment in Syria. We will defend ourselves in any way against this threat and any threat,” Netanyahu said.

With Russia carrying out military operations in Syria and Israel reportedly responsible for several air strikes against Hezbollah targets in Syria, Russian and Israeli officials have met nine times in the past two years to coordinate their actions in the region in order to avoid accidental clashes and implement a system over Syria.

During Wednesday’s meeting, Putin did not publicly address Iran but hailed the system put in place between Russia and Israel over Syria.

Meanwhile, Yesh Atid chairman Yair Lapid took to his Facebook page on Thursday, saying that the meeting between the two leaders was “useless.”

Lapid said that while he thought the world should be presented with a unified front against the Iranian issue, “today the Russians announced that they have no intention of changing their policy and will continue to cooperate with the Iranians in Syria, allowing them to establish themselves 20 kilometers from the Israeli border, with the possibility of establishing a military port and an air base opposite our front door.”

Lapid said that while the Iranian expansion is a huge failure of Israeli foreign policy, it is far from surprising.

“For 20 years, Netanyahu has been talking about Iran, and in the end he has reached the worst possible outcome: Iranians are on the border with Israel,” he said. “This failure is registered in his name because he did not only fail to formulate a clear policy, but he failed to produce the political power that would enable us to change the reality on the ground.”*


----------



## raptor22

ptldM3 said:


> Those guys look like they are in their 20s and 30s, I'm not sure how they look like "kids".
> 
> Second Isis pocket created, Isis is in complete callapse. Those two pockets will soon be clear and the push for Deir-Ez Zoir will intensify.
> 
> View attachment 420751


How long do you think would it take to clean these areas?


----------



## 500

mohammad45 said:


> @raptor22
> Bro, look at this hahahhah
> 
> He cannot differentiate shrine defenders from Iranian luxury riders.
> 
> ALhamdulillah that Allah has made our enemies the dumbest folks on this earth.


Iran has 80 million citizens, means some 20 million men ready for military service, but you are sending some poor refugee kids to die for Assad. Yick.



ptldM3 said:


> Those guys look like they are in their 20s and 30s, I'm not sure how they look like "kids".


They are way too young to earn such cars, especially in Iran where even chief software engineers and surgeons earn shit.



> Second Isis pocket created, Isis is in complete callapse. Those two pockets will soon be clear and the push for Deir-Ez Zoir will intensify.


Over 100 Assadists were slaughtered recently by ISIS.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> chief software engineers and surgeons earn shit.



who said this to you ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

500 said:


> Iran has 80 million citizens, means some 20 million men ready for military service, but you are sending some poor refugee kids to die for Assad. Yick.


huh no one is dying for Assad.

Who the heck is Assad? A secular leader but why we support him? Because he is your enemy and elected by Syrians. 

And those martyrs were fighting your ISIS proxies.

May they enjoy being the companions of our prophet!

You guys, voluntarily wish to go to hell, let us send you there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ilay

mohammad45 said:


> huh no one is dying for Assad.
> 
> Who the heck is Assad? A secular leader but why we support him? Because he is your enemy and elected by Syrians.
> 
> And those martyrs were fighting your ISIS proxies.
> 
> May they enjoy being the companions of our prophet!
> 
> You guys, voluntarily wish to go to hell, let us send you there.


Nobody elected this dictator, his father Hafetz al-Asad took the country via military coup,Bashar's older brother and next in line, whose name I don't care to remember, was assassinated and Hafetz had no other option but to put his stupid little boy Bashar al-Asad as heir.


----------



## 500

mohammad45 said:


> huh no one is dying for Assad.


Refugee children which you are sending are dying for him.



> Who the heck is Assad?


Sadist corrupt war criminal dictator.



> A secular leader but why we support him?


Because you are also a sadist corrupt war criminal dictator regime.



> Because he is your enemy


Assadists did not dare fire a bullet towards Israel in past 40 years. Just like u, who make rallies each year about Israel destruction but dont dare to send a soldier against us. You both are only good in slaughtering helpless peasants.



> and elected by Syrians.


Thats lie he was never elected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Muslims of this forum

Israelis oppose Assad, what is that mean?


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They are way too young to earn such cars, especially in Iran where even chief software engineers and surgeons earn shit.




You're posting pictures of full grown *** men, some of which look like they are in their 30 and claim they are kids fighting for "Assadists."






500 said:


> Over 100 Assadists were slaughtered recently by ISIS.





But...but you claimed the Syrian military isn't fighting ISIS and that they are just taking empty desert 



I also find it peculiar that of all the territory the Syrian military seized from Isis, you never once came here to post about it but every time Isis has seized territory from Syrians and murdered Syrian soldiers you come here an enthusiasticly boast about the success of Isis. 



Whatever the casualties (which Isis overestimates for propaganda reasons) the Syrian military will will retake what they lost within days and gain even more territory. Isis is losing mass territory each day and growing weaker and more demoralized.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You're posting pictures of full grown *** men, some of which look like they are in their 30 and claim they are kids fighting for "Assadists."


I posted pics of some youth who can never earn for such car. Obviously they are kids of rich parents.



> But...but you claimed the Syrian military isn't fighting ISIS and that they are just taking empty desert


I said mostly. There is tiny strip Euphrates river still in ISIS hands which is not desert.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...tary-training-isis.504659/page-2#post-9632402

And as u can see in not desert areas Assadits are banged even by extremely weaken ISIS even in very narrow strip.



> Whatever the casualties (which Isis overestimates for propaganda reasons)


Thats almasdar numbers actually.



> the Syrian military will will retake what they lost within days and gain even more territory. Isis is losing mass territory each day and growing weaker and more demoralized.


After encirclement of Mosul and Raqqa Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS) is virtually defeated. Thats why Syrian Baath (aka Assadists) are grabbing lands with ease. Alas besides desert not much left for Assadists.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> I posted pics of some youth who can never earn for such car. Obviously they are kids of rich parents.
> 
> 
> I said mostly. There is tiny strip Euphrates river still in ISIS hands which is not desert.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...tary-training-isis.504659/page-2#post-9632402
> 
> And as u can see in not desert areas Assadits are banged even by extremely weaken ISIS even in very narrow strip.
> 
> 
> Thats almasdar numbers actually.
> 
> 
> After encirclement of Mosul and Raqqa Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS) is virtually defeated. Thats why Syrian Baath (aka Assadists) are grabbing lands with ease. Alas besides desert not much left for Assadists.



Then who is fighting ISIS in Iraq? israel? they are same frontier seeking the same goal ... and if they are grabbing lands with ease then why American don't step in to take all glory? 



500 said:


> Iran has 80 million citizens, means some 20 million men ready for military service, but you are sending some poor refugee kids to die for Assad. Yick.



Are you serious? the US has got more than 300 millions population which base on your logic means it has 75 millions men ready for military services .. then why NATO in Afghanistan?Libya? considering the fact that they spend much more money they should mobilize at least half of them and rescue world from axis of evil .... and when you mentioned those refugee kids I just realize you know nothing about them.


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> Then who is fighting ISIS in Iraq? israel? they are same frontier seeking the same goal ... and if they are grabbing lands with ease then why American don't step in to take all glory?


Don't tell me that Syrian Baath (Assad) is fighting Iraqi Baath (ISIS) in Iraq. 



> Are you serious? the US has got more than 300 millions population which base on your logic means it has 75 millions men ready for military services .. then why NATO in Afghanistan?Libya?


Because its NATO operation. You ask strange questions.

US does not use poor refugees to fight its wars like Khamenai Iran.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> on't tell me that Syrian Baath (Assad) is fighting Iraqi Baath (ISIS) in Iraq.



reported


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1151671/middle-east

*Published — *Monday 28 August 2017
ANKARA: Turkey has again boosted its military presence along its southern border to prevent hostile incursions by Kurdish fighters from the People’s Protection Units (YPG) in northern Syria.

Ten trucks carrying tanks and howitzer artillery pieces moved into position on Saturday in Kilis province, immediately across the border from the Kurdish-controlled Afrin region of Syria.

The YPG are US allies in the fight against Daesh in Syria, but Ankara views the group as terrorists, and an extension of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), which has conducted an armed insurgency in Turkey for more than 30 years.

YPG militias have de facto autonomy in parts of northern Syria bordering Turkey, and there was an exchange of fire with Turkish artillery in Afrin in June.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said Turkey will not allow “terror groups” to create a corridor in northern Syria. The Turkish military’s Operation Euphrates Shield from August 2016 until March this year targeted Daesh, but also aimed to prevent the YPG from forming such a corridor by linking areas such as Aziz and Manjib.

Turkey views the establishment of a Kurdish entity in northern Syria as a threat to its integrity and national security, said Kadir Ertac Celik, an adviser at the Ankara Center for Crisis and Policy Studies (ANKASAM).

“In this context, Turkey places the protection of the regional status quo and stability at the top of its foreign policy agenda. And if needed, Turkey can launch a military intervention into Afrin region,” he said.

The current rapprochement between Russia and Iran strengthened Turkey’s hand, Celik said.

Ankara has begun identifying its security line beyond its national borders, and it has the ability and determination to intervene against any national threat on legitimate grounds, Celik said.

“This border reinforcement move is a clear message and a precaution vis-a-vis the unfolding geopolitics in northern Syria.”

Turkey has openly expressed its willingness to intervene in the PKK/YPG presence in northern Syria for some time, as manifested by a series of discussions in recent weeks, said Merve Seren, a researcher on security studies at the Foundation for Political, Economic and Social Research (SETA), a think tank in Ankara.

“The visits to Ankara by the Iranian chief of staff, Gen. Mohammad Baqeri, and Jim Mattis, US defense secretary, have been considered as showing support by these countries to Turkey’s counterterrorism efforts against PKK and its offshoots,” he said.

Turkey could launch a partial military intervention into the Tal Rifaat area of northern Aleppo and then into Afrin, Seren said.


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Whatever the casualties (which Isis overestimates for propaganda reasons) the Syrian military will will retake what they lost within days and gain even more territory. Isis is losing mass territory each day and growing weaker and more demoralized.


The actual number of killed was 300:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901813102148243456
Ironically the slaughter of Assadists happened in anniversary of Daraya massacre, when Asadists slaughtered over 400 civilians in 25 August 2012:


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> The actual number of killed was 300:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901813102148243456
> Ironically the slaughter of Assadists happened in anniversary of Daraya massacre, when Asadists slaughtered over 400 civilians in 25 August 2012:
> 
> View attachment 421841





Come on now, I thought you said there was no Isis presence where the SAA is fighting. You tap dance around reality. When the Syrian military takes large swaths of territory from Isis you claim that they ware taking empty desert yet you contradict yourself by posting some anonymous and unverified claim on twitter.


Every time Isis kills Syrian soldiers or their allies and grabs land which Isis then commits atrocities against the local population you cheerfully glee about it. When Isis loses territory you are mostly quiet and suddenly not so enthusiastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Come on now, I thought you said there was no Isis presence where the SAA is fighting. You tap dance around reality. When the Syrian military takes large swaths of territory from Isis you claim that they ware taking empty desert yet you contradict yourself by posting some anonymous and unverified claim on twitter.
> 
> 
> Every time Isis kills Syrian soldiers or their allies and grabs land which Isis then commits atrocities against the local population you cheerfully glee about it. When Isis loses territory you are mostly quiet and suddenly not so enthusiastic.


Why I need to explain u everything 20 times.

ISIS territories emerged in Syria in the beginning of 2014. Until the beginning of 2017 Assadists did virtually nothing against ISIS. They together attacked the rebels acting as allies. Only when ISIS became extremely weakened Assadists began to grab their territories. But even extremely weakened ISIS still kicks their bums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Why I need to explain u everything 20 times.
> 
> ISIS territories emerged in Syria in the beginning of 2014. Until the beginning of 2017 Assadists did virtually nothing against ISIS. They together attacked the rebels acting as allies. Only when ISIS became extremely weakened Assadists began to grab their territories. But even extremely weakened ISIS still kicks their bums.



Rebels did nothing against ISIS either.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Why I need to explain u everything 20 times.
> 
> ISIS territories emerged in Syria in the beginning of 2014. Until the beginning of 2017 Assadists did virtually nothing against ISIS. They together attacked the rebels acting as allies. Only when ISIS became extremely weakened Assadists began to grab their territories. But even extremely weakened ISIS still kicks their bums.




No how many times do I need to explain it to you. After the SAA took Aleppo they were able to free up thousands of soldiers and left Isis exposed. kursk and Aleppo are a parallel, after the Germans were defeated at Kursk the Soviets swept the Germans aside until they defeated them for good at Berlin. The SAA also took Palmyra before the Kurds even started fighting in Raqqa and before the Iraqis started fighting in Mosul.

You can't even get the basic facts right. And what is it going to be? Are the SAA grabbing empty land or are they dying by the hundreds attacking supposedly empty land? Your arguments are full of holes.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> No how many times do I need to explain it to you. After the SAA took Aleppo


Thats my point: Assadist priority was fighting rebels and not the ISIS (their Baath buddies).



> they were able to free up thousands of soldiers and left Isis exposed. kursk and Aleppo are a parallel, after the Germans were defeated at Kursk the Soviets swept the Germans aside until they defeated them for good at Berlin.


Idiotic analogy. Who is ISIS who are rebels in that scenario? 



> Are the SAA grabbing empty land or are they dying by the hundreds attacking supposedly empty land? Your arguments are full of holes.


Because they are totally incompetent. Thats why guys with rusty AK beat armed to teeth Assadists even in empty desert.



ultron said:


> Rebels did nothing against ISIS either.


Rebels were simultaneously attacked by Assadists and ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

So Assad won his little civil war. Okay fine. He can have Syria. Its just a pile of rubble anyways. Enjoy


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Rebels were simultaneously attacked by Assadists and ISIS.


Lol, Rebels WERE ISIS back in 2013, when their relations was blossoming. There is no difference between rebels and ISIS, they are the same scum, they used to fight alongside each other, they have the same ideology, same shit different names.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron




----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol, Rebels WERE ISIS back in 2013, when their relations was blossoming. There is no difference between rebels and ISIS, they are the same scum, they used to fight alongside each other, they have the same ideology, same shit different names.
> 
> View attachment 422120


I answered that zillion times. It was small Chechen group Jeysh Mujaherin wa-Ansar. They joined ISIS in the beginning, but once discovered their true nature left it.

Its funny that you attack rebels for taking aid from ISIS related group, but in same time openly support Assad scum which is far worse than ISIS by any means.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> I answered that zillion times. It was small Chechen group Jeysh Mujaherin wa-Ansar. They joined ISIS in the beginning, but once discovered their true nature left it.
> 
> Its funny that you attack rebels for taking aid from ISIS related group, but in same time openly support Assad scum which is far worse than ISIS by any means.



The only thing that I think is worse than ISIS is Israel, so your argument is invalid.

About that fiction you wrote on the small group separating from ISIS, you can tell that to the people who don't know jack about ME let alone Syria. Just so you know, you are not fooling anyone here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> The only thing that I think is worse than ISIS is Israel, so your argument is invalid.


Assad gassed kids.
Assad starved kids.
Assad slit throats to kids.
Assad barrel bombs kids on daily basis.

Who else does it?



> About that fiction you wrote on the small group separating from ISIS, you can tell that to the people who don't know jack about ME let alone Syria. Just so you know, you are not fooling anyone here.


Your own link says that its Jaysh Mujaherin who fought there on ISIS side.

And by the way, when u complain about branches of ISIS u should remember that Assad u support is a branch of Baath. Same Baath that gassed ur people.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Assad gassed kids.
> Assad starved kids.
> Assad slit throats to kids.
> Assad barrel bombs kids on daily basis.



No proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* US-backed Syria force says seizes Raqqa Old City from Daesh*
Reuters | *Published — *Friday 1 September 2017
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1154131/middle-east


BEIRUT: The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), an alliance of Kurdish and Arab militias, said on Friday it had taken the last districts in the old city of Raqqa from Daesh, but the US-led coalition which backs it could not confirm the report.

“We declare to our people the liberation of the old city of Raqqa,” the SDF said in a statement.

The SDF has been battling to capture the former de facto capital of Daesh’s self-declared caliphate since June with backing from US-led jets and special forces.

The walled old city lies in the heart of Raqqa but the jihadist group still holds important districts in the west of the city. The SDF said it now held 65 percent of Raqqa in total.

A war monitor, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said it was not true that the SDF had fully captured the old city, but added that it did hold more than 90 percent of that area.

The coalition said it was not yet able to confirm the news. “We have not received confirmation of that through our channels,” coalition spokesman Col. Ryan Dillon said. (Reporting By Angus McDowall)


----------



## ultron



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ultron said:


> No proof.


Everything is proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## Serpentine

Only 25 km remains to break the 4 year siege on city of deir al zoor, basically the most herioc resistance against ISIS in entire Syrian war. Literally a dozen great movies can be made about siege of Deir al zoor and how the Syrian army in there made it the biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria. The moment forces meet each other will be history, one side commanded by Suhail al-Hassan aka the Tiger and the other side commanded by General Issam Zahreddine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Only 25 km remains to break the 4 year siege on city of deir al zoor, basically the most herioc resistance against ISIS in entire Syrian war. Literally a dozen great movies can be made about siege of Deir al zoor and how the Syrian army in there made it the biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria. The moment forces meet each other will be history, one side commanded by Suhail al-Hassan aka the Tiger and the other side commanded by General Issam Zahreddine.



Syria war is so small it doesn't qualify as a war. A hundred men is considered a major offensive. No. Do not compare Syria with Stalingrad. It is insult.


----------



## gangsta_rap

ultron said:


> Syria war is so small it doesn't qualify as a war. A hundred men is considered a major offensive. No. Do not compare Syria with Stalingrad. It is insult.



you've been pretty darn insensitive since u popped up on the forum and now your calling out others for 'insulting'...funny guy


----------



## Serpentine

ultron said:


> Syria war is so small it doesn't qualify as a war. A hundred men is considered a major offensive. No. Do not compare Syria with Stalingrad. It is insult.


Where exactly did I compare it with Stalingrad?


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Only 25 km remains to break the 4 year siege on city of deir al zoor, basically the most herioc resistance against ISIS in entire Syrian war. Literally a dozen great movies can be made about siege of Deir al zoor and how the Syrian army in there made it the biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria. The moment forces meet each other will be history, one side commanded by Suhail al-Hassan aka the Tiger and the other side commanded by General Issam Zahreddine.


LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.

Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.

* Here’s How Syria’s Regime Is Profiting From People Under Siege *
In the besieged Syrian city of Deir Ezzor, regime officials line their pockets by charging exorbitant amounts for exit fees, tolls, and international aid while residents starve and suffer. 

ISTANBUL — Sara Khaled and her family had finally had enough. She had withstood more than four years of revolution and civil war, culminating in the siege by ISIS of her regime-controlled neighborhood. The misery was too much too bear: Food was scarce, medicine even scarcer. She and five members of her immediate family decided to leave the city of Deir Ezzor late last summer.

But first they had to pay a toll — *a fee of 300,000 Syrian pounds per person, or about $1,300 — to Major General Issam Zahreddine and Major General Mohammad Kaddour,* Syrian regime commanders of the military in the area — to get past the first checkpoint. Then they arrived at a second checkpoint, where regime soldiers also demanded a bribe.

“You have to claim that your relative is dying,” the 24-year-old petrochemical engineer told BuzzFeed News from Germany. “‘I have a sick person; he’s about to die,’ so they feel sorry for you and give you permission to leave. But none of this is free. When we left, we paid hundreds of thousands of Syrian pounds so that we and our car and our family could leave safely.”

The regime of Bashar al-Assad has come under international scrutiny for imposing crippling sieges on rebel-held areas, leading to the starvation deaths of scores of civilians, including children. Such sieges are a time-honored method of warfare, an attempt to force a rebellious population to submit or die. The U.N. is currently investigating whether the Syrian regime’s deprivations amount to war crimes as Assad’s forces, backed by Iranian militias and Russian airstrikes, are on the verge of placing the country’s largest city, Aleppo, under siege.

"Such methods of warfare are prohibited under international humanitarian law and violate core human rights obligations with regard to the rights to adequate food, health and the right to life, not to mention the special duty of care owed to the well-being of children," Paulo Pinheiro, chairman of the U.N. commission investigating war crimes in Syria, said in a letter to Reuters.

Less scrutinized are the mechanics of how the regime and its denizens are profiting financially from sieges, including from those under its own authority in loyalist neighborhoods.

The city of Deir Ezzor is effectively divided into two sections: The western part is held by the regime and an eastern part is under ISIS control. The regime-controlled districts have been under siege by ISIS for 13 months, leading to a deterioration of the humanitarian situation in those neighborhoods. But what’s hurting civilians even more is the profiteering by regime officials purporting to be their protectors.

*According to interviews with more than half a dozen people from Deir Ezzor, regime officials are behind the exorbitant prices that drive people to leave those areas while at the same time profiting by charging ever more exorbitant fees to those who exit. Since Khaled’s departure last summer, the price to get out of Deir Ezzor has jumped from between 400,000 Syrian pounds per head (almost $2,000) to 1 million Syrian pounds (over $4,500) for a seat on a helicopter, say residents.*

“After losing the oil fields in Deir Ezzor, [the regime is] profiting from those leaving, and it’s allowing them to stay strong in the city,” said Karam al-Hamad, a political activist from Deir Ezzor, speaking to BuzzFeed News from southern Turkey.

In addition, regime officials jack up prices for food and fuel and *sell international aid at a profit, forcing civilians to pay for goods donated by relief organizations such as the Red Cross or the United Nations. Pro-regime businessmen buy homes and cars on the cheap for those desperate to finance their escapes.*

“There’s a huge extortion racket going on in Deir Ezzor, where the regime takes bribes for getting people onto helicopters to safety,” said James Sadri, director of the Syria Campaign, a Beirut- and New York-based advocacy group campaigning for the protection of civilians.

The eastern, ISIS-controlled section of Deir Ezzor has witnessed a rise in prices, but nothing near the skyrocketing costs under the regime. For example, under ISIS, a pound of sugar costs about 50 cents, compared to $10 in regime-controlled neighborhoods, residents said. The disparity in prices is in large part due to the regime taking over any type of resources or aid, hiking up the prices, and selling them for a profit.

There is no evidence that Assad himself or those at the center of power in Damascus are profiting from the sieges. The money potentially fills empty local government coffers or at least lines the pockets of regional officials and well-connected merchants.

Many said they suspect ISIS or its hangers-on are collaborating with and profiting alongside the regime in the trade of supplies into the area. But uniformed members of Assad’s armed forces remain the biggest financial beneficiaries. “The smuggling business was overseen by military men themselves,” said Shadi, a Deir Ezzor journalist now based in Turkey, who asked that his full name not be used out of fear for his safety. “The men of the regime are benefiting. All business is happening under their supervision.”

https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudara...-under-siege?utm_term=.imXEq6G4Yq#.pyn9Xg5OdX


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.
> 
> Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.
> 
> * Here’s How Syria’s Regime Is Profiting From People Under Siege *
> In the besieged Syrian city of Deir Ezzor, regime officials line their pockets by charging exorbitant amounts for exit fees, tolls, and international aid while residents starve and suffer.
> 
> ISTANBUL — Sara Khaled and her family had finally had enough. She had withstood more than four years of revolution and civil war, culminating in the siege by ISIS of her regime-controlled neighborhood. The misery was too much too bear: Food was scarce, medicine even scarcer. She and five members of her immediate family decided to leave the city of Deir Ezzor late last summer.
> 
> But first they had to pay a toll — *a fee of 300,000 Syrian pounds per person, or about $1,300 — to Major General Issam Zahreddine and Major General Mohammad Kaddour,* Syrian regime commanders of the military in the area — to get past the first checkpoint. Then they arrived at a second checkpoint, where regime soldiers also demanded a bribe.
> 
> “You have to claim that your relative is dying,” the 24-year-old petrochemical engineer told BuzzFeed News from Germany. “‘I have a sick person; he’s about to die,’ so they feel sorry for you and give you permission to leave. But none of this is free. When we left, we paid hundreds of thousands of Syrian pounds so that we and our car and our family could leave safely.”
> 
> The regime of Bashar al-Assad has come under international scrutiny for imposing crippling sieges on rebel-held areas, leading to the starvation deaths of scores of civilians, including children. Such sieges are a time-honored method of warfare, an attempt to force a rebellious population to submit or die. The U.N. is currently investigating whether the Syrian regime’s deprivations amount to war crimes as Assad’s forces, backed by Iranian militias and Russian airstrikes, are on the verge of placing the country’s largest city, Aleppo, under siege.
> 
> "Such methods of warfare are prohibited under international humanitarian law and violate core human rights obligations with regard to the rights to adequate food, health and the right to life, not to mention the special duty of care owed to the well-being of children," Paulo Pinheiro, chairman of the U.N. commission investigating war crimes in Syria, said in a letter to Reuters.
> 
> Less scrutinized are the mechanics of how the regime and its denizens are profiting financially from sieges, including from those under its own authority in loyalist neighborhoods.
> 
> The city of Deir Ezzor is effectively divided into two sections: The western part is held by the regime and an eastern part is under ISIS control. The regime-controlled districts have been under siege by ISIS for 13 months, leading to a deterioration of the humanitarian situation in those neighborhoods. But what’s hurting civilians even more is the profiteering by regime officials purporting to be their protectors.
> 
> *According to interviews with more than half a dozen people from Deir Ezzor, regime officials are behind the exorbitant prices that drive people to leave those areas while at the same time profiting by charging ever more exorbitant fees to those who exit. Since Khaled’s departure last summer, the price to get out of Deir Ezzor has jumped from between 400,000 Syrian pounds per head (almost $2,000) to 1 million Syrian pounds (over $4,500) for a seat on a helicopter, say residents.*
> 
> “After losing the oil fields in Deir Ezzor, [the regime is] profiting from those leaving, and it’s allowing them to stay strong in the city,” said Karam al-Hamad, a political activist from Deir Ezzor, speaking to BuzzFeed News from southern Turkey.
> 
> In addition, regime officials jack up prices for food and fuel and *sell international aid at a profit, forcing civilians to pay for goods donated by relief organizations such as the Red Cross or the United Nations. Pro-regime businessmen buy homes and cars on the cheap for those desperate to finance their escapes.*
> 
> “There’s a huge extortion racket going on in Deir Ezzor, where the regime takes bribes for getting people onto helicopters to safety,” said James Sadri, director of the Syria Campaign, a Beirut- and New York-based advocacy group campaigning for the protection of civilians.
> 
> The eastern, ISIS-controlled section of Deir Ezzor has witnessed a rise in prices, but nothing near the skyrocketing costs under the regime. For example, under ISIS, a pound of sugar costs about 50 cents, compared to $10 in regime-controlled neighborhoods, residents said. The disparity in prices is in large part due to the regime taking over any type of resources or aid, hiking up the prices, and selling them for a profit.
> 
> There is no evidence that Assad himself or those at the center of power in Damascus are profiting from the sieges. The money potentially fills empty local government coffers or at least lines the pockets of regional officials and well-connected merchants.
> 
> Many said they suspect ISIS or its hangers-on are collaborating with and profiting alongside the regime in the trade of supplies into the area. But uniformed members of Assad’s armed forces remain the biggest financial beneficiaries. “The smuggling business was overseen by military men themselves,” said Shadi, a Deir Ezzor journalist now based in Turkey, who asked that his full name not be used out of fear for his safety. “The men of the regime are benefiting. All business is happening under their supervision.”
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudara...-under-siege?utm_term=.imXEq6G4Yq#.pyn9Xg5OdX




 Buzzfeed is a hardcore leftist social justice warrior tabloid  

Most of their "news" involves interviewing teenagers about how "white people can do better" or how white peoples have "privilege" or how eveil Trump is and how great trannies are.


Isis is getting crewed sideways. I'm not sure why You are not posting anything about that. Russia keeps releasing footage of ISIS tanks and other vehicles being destroyed but yea, Isis just has "rusty AKs".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Buzzfeed is a hardcore leftist social justice warrior tabloid
> 
> Most of their "news" involves interviewing teenagers about how "white people can do better" or how white peoples have "privilege" or how eveil Trump is and how great trannies are.
> 
> 
> Isis is getting crewed sideways. I'm not sure why You are not posting anything about that. Russia keeps releasing footage of ISIS tanks and other vehicles being destroyed but yea, Isis just has "rusty AKs".


All ISIS tanks were captured from Assad by guys with rusty AK. If Assad and Russia were slightly more competent all that empty desert would be captured in couple weeks at most.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Serpentine said:


> Only 25 km remains to break the 4 year siege on city of deir al zoor, basically the most herioc resistance against ISIS in entire Syrian war. Literally a dozen great movies can be made about siege of Deir al zoor and how the Syrian army in there made it the biggest graveyard of ISIS in Syria. The moment forces meet each other will be history, one side commanded by Suhail al-Hassan aka the Tiger and the other side commanded by General Issam Zahreddine.



Well said

I think these were some of the best trained troops of SAA and a perfect example of how well an Army can fight if its led by an able commander. I hope the troops stationed at Deir Ez Zor get some well deserved time off and receive a hero's welcome. Deir Ez Zor has been the biggest meat grinder for ISIS, again and again they were forced to divert massive resources to try and take the base. They came close but were never able to break through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

SAA 18 km from Deir es Zor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904329549785260033


----------



## 500

notorious_eagle said:


> Well said
> 
> I think these were some of the best trained troops of SAA and a perfect example of how well an Army can fight if its led by an able commander. I hope the troops stationed at Deir Ez Zor get some well deserved time off and receive a hero's welcome. Deir Ez Zor has been the biggest meat grinder for ISIS, again and again they were forced to divert massive resources to try and take the base. They came close but were never able to break through.


The biggest meat grinder of ISIS in Syria was Kobani. Deir ez Zor does not come even close.

The true heroes are people of Rastan, Talbise, Homs, Daraya, Jobar, Zabadani... who defended their houses for many years with light arms against swarms of armed to teeth Assad mercenaries and foreign sectarian gangs, who literally flattened everything.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> The biggest meat grinder of ISIS in Syria was Kobani. Deir ez Zor does not come even close.
> 
> The true heroes are people of Rastan, Talbise, Homs, Daraya, Jobar, Zabadani... who defended their houses for many years with light arms against swarms of armed to teeth Assad mercenaries and foreign sectarian gangs, who literally flattened everything.



On the contrary. If Assad wanted to kill every rebel, he would have using ballistic missiles.


----------



## ultron

10 km left to Deir es Zor city


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F6xtx3n%252F


----------



## ultron




----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.
> 
> Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.


okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

congrats to all
siege of deir-al-zor is broken.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> congrats to all
> siege of deir-al-zor is broken.


Not today, tomorrow I guess. Heil America. But that wont help poor Alawis and Aghans, they will keep dying for Mahlouf's Ferarri.


----------



## bsruzm

notorious_eagle said:


> I hope the troops stationed at Deir Ez Zor get some well deserved time off and receive a hero's welcome.


I doubt they would have time for that. Another terrorist organization on the way to Deir ez-Zor, fully supported by US. Good luck with once supported Kurdish terrorists.

"Lieutenant General Stephen Townsend, the commander of the counter-Daesh coalition in Iraq and Syria, told reporters via a video teleconference from Baghdad that the final battle against the terror group will be given in the Middle Euphrates River Valley, which includes the oil-rich and geographically important Deir ez-Zor."
US to provide support to YPG-led SDF in offensive against Daesh-held Deir ez-Zor


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> The biggest meat grinder of ISIS in Syria was Kobani. Deir ez Zor does not come even close.
> 
> The true heroes are people of Rastan, Talbise, Homs, Daraya, Jobar, Zabadani... who defended their houses for many years with light arms against swarms of armed to teeth Assad mercenaries and foreign sectarian gangs, who literally flattened everything.




Isis lost more men and equipment attempting to take Deir ez zoir then they did in Kobani.

In Kobani they lost 2000 fighters, in Deir ez zoir they lost nearly 2000 and this is not four Russia hitting Isis convoys with dozens of vehicles from Iraq and and Raqqa.


As for your comment about Russia and Syria being 'incompetent because a competent military should take a few weeks to take empty desert'.

Right, and the Kurds have upwards of 80,000 fighters and a dozen US military bases with support from US special forces and aircraft and they haven't even taken a Raqqa (which is like a village compared to Aleppo) and their advance by the Euphrates has grind to a halt.

Most military planners have praised Russia for making a big impact in Syria, but if you want to talk about Russia being incompetent, look at Israel's performance in 2006 vs Hezballah. Israeli launched a murderous bombing campaign, send in entire armored divisions and had atleast 30,000 soldiers and still achieved nothing of strategic importance. Russia has lost less soldiers in Syria in 2 years then Israeli did in a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Not today, tomorrow I guess. Heil America. But that wont help poor Alawis and Aghans, they will keep dying for Mahlouf's Ferarri.



Every man will die. It is not how you die, it is how you live.


----------



## Ilay

ptldM3 said:


> Most military planners have praised Russia for making a big impact in Syria, but if you want to talk about Russia being incompetent, look at Israel l's performance in 2006 vs Hezballah. Israeli launched a murderous bombing campaign, send in entire armored divisions and had atleast 30,000 and still achieved nothing of strategic importance. Russia has lost less soldiers in Syria in 2 years then Israeli did in a month.


Fighting ex-Saddam's soldiers with cavemen level of preparedness, rusted out equipment and camel-grade logistics in comparison to Hezbollah - a well equipped militia with all the possible goods from Iran and years of preparation for war is pointless. So they killed ~120 soldiers and destroyed a few tanks while sustaining numerous times more damage themselves is not winning anything. And using civilian infrastructure to hide their weapons and command centers is asking for civilian casualties, they can't just do this and cry for unfairness when Israel doesn't give a crap and taking them along with the surroundings. Nasrallah himself said that if he'd known the outcome of the war he would not had started it in the first place, the number one enemy the IDF had to face in those two months was not Hezbollah but our own indecisive political cabinet.


----------



## ptldM3

Ilay said:


> Fighting ex-Saddam's soldiers with cavemen level of preparedness, rusted out equipment and camel-grade logistics in comparison to Hezbollah - a well equipped militia with all the possible goods from Iran and years of preparation for war is pointless. So they killed ~120 soldiers and destroyed a few tanks while sustaining numerous times more damage themselves is not winning anything. And using civilian infrastructure to hide their weapons and command centers is asking for civilian casualties, they can't just do this and cry for unfairness when Israel doesn't give a crap and taking them along with the surroundings. Nasrallah himself said that if he'd known the outcome of the war he would not had started it in the first place, the number one enemy the IDF had to face in those two months was not Hezbollah but our own indecisive political cabinet.




Sorry but Isis has had a number of ex special forces form around the world in their ranks and a fair share of ex Iraqi and Syrian military defectors. Hezballah is no different from Isis in the quality of recruits, literally almost anyone can join either. However, Isis is much more fanatical then Hezballah, with Hezballah they will not use hundreds of suicide bombers. 

Isis has just as many ATGMs as Hezballah and far more heavy armor that they captured from Syrian and Iraqi militaries. Isis also has/had large revenue from oil and charities. Not to mention Isis has had covert support from foreign governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

ptldM3 said:


> Sorry but Isis has had a number of ex special forces form around the world in their ranks and a fair share of ex Iraqi and Syrian military defectors. Hezballah is no different from Isis in the quality of recruits, literally almost anyone can join either. However, Isis is much more fanatical then Hezballah, with Hezballah they will not use hundreds of suicide bombers.
> 
> Isis has just as many ATGMs as Hezballah and far more heavy armor that they captured from Syrian and Iraqi militaries. Isis also has/had large revenue from oil and charities. Not to mention Isis has had covert support from foreign governments.




Tsk. Tsk. Tsk. What have we here. Saudi support. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904514722942332932

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsilihin

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> So Assad won his little civil war. Okay fine. He can have Syria. Its just a pile of rubble anyways. Enjoy


Syrian coastline is ideal for new growing towns.Protection come from all sides,and multinational corporation system can rapidly grow and quietly sucked natural resources of Middle East..


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Isis lost more men and equipment attempting to take Deir ez zoir then they did in Kobani.


No they did not, not even close. Whats more important, ISIS lost their best troops in Kobani. 



> As for your comment about Russia and Syria being 'incompetent because a competent military should take a few weeks to take empty desert'.


Yes that true.



> Right, and the Kurds have upwards of 80,000 fighters and a dozen US military bases with support from US special forces and aircraft and they haven't even taken a Raqqa (which is like a village compared to Aleppo) and their advance by the Euphrates has grind to a halt.


1) US and Kurds took 70% of Raqqa in 2.5 months. Russia and Assadists most elite forces (4th division and Rep Guards) are storming small neighborhood of Jobar for nearly *5 years* and could not advance past few houses.
2) East Aleppo Assadists and Russia were storming for 5 years and also could not advance more than couple houses. They took rubbles of East Aleppo through deal with Erdogan only.



> Most military planners have praised Russia for making a big impact in Syria, but if you want to talk about Russia being incompetent, look at Israel's performance in 2006 vs Hezballah. Israeli launched a murderous bombing campaign, send in entire armored divisions and had atleast 30,000 soldiers and still achieved nothing of strategic importance. Russia has lost less soldiers in Syria in 2 years then Israeli did in a month.


1) Israel aim in 2006 war was to pacify Hezbollah and it was achieved in 1 month, losing 121 soldiers (including killed on border patrol sneak attack).
2) For Russia it took some 10 years and more than 12,000 soldiers to pacify Chechnya. And Russia still pays Chechnya ransom money every year.

As for Syria. Russia provides weapons and money, Iran cannon fodder and money. Instead developing their poor economy they are throwing money on failed corrupt dictator. And what they achieved? Once they stop spending billions on Assad he will fall just like Najibullah.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> Once they stop spending billions on Assad he will fall just like Najibullah.



Russia is not USSR. Assad is not Najibullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron




----------



## ultron




----------



## Uhuhu

500 said:


> LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.
> 
> Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.
> 
> * Here’s How Syria’s Regime Is Profiting From People Under Siege *
> In the besieged Syrian city of Deir Ezzor, regime officials line their pockets by charging exorbitant amounts for exit fees, tolls, and international aid while residents starve and suffer.
> 
> ISTANBUL — Sara Khaled and her family had finally had enough. She had withstood more than four years of revolution and civil war, culminating in the siege by ISIS of her regime-controlled neighborhood. The misery was too much too bear: Food was scarce, medicine even scarcer. She and five members of her immediate family decided to leave the city of Deir Ezzor late last summer.
> 
> But first they had to pay a toll — *a fee of 300,000 Syrian pounds per person, or about $1,300 — to Major General Issam Zahreddine and Major General Mohammad Kaddour,* Syrian regime commanders of the military in the area — to get past the first checkpoint. Then they arrived at a second checkpoint, where regime soldiers also demanded a bribe.
> 
> “You have to claim that your relative is dying,” the 24-year-old petrochemical engineer told BuzzFeed News from Germany. “‘I have a sick person; he’s about to die,’ so they feel sorry for you and give you permission to leave. But none of this is free. When we left, we paid hundreds of thousands of Syrian pounds so that we and our car and our family could leave safely.”
> 
> The regime of Bashar al-Assad has come under international scrutiny for imposing crippling sieges on rebel-held areas, leading to the starvation deaths of scores of civilians, including children. Such sieges are a time-honored method of warfare, an attempt to force a rebellious population to submit or die. The U.N. is currently investigating whether the Syrian regime’s deprivations amount to war crimes as Assad’s forces, backed by Iranian militias and Russian airstrikes, are on the verge of placing the country’s largest city, Aleppo, under siege.
> 
> "Such methods of warfare are prohibited under international humanitarian law and violate core human rights obligations with regard to the rights to adequate food, health and the right to life, not to mention the special duty of care owed to the well-being of children," Paulo Pinheiro, chairman of the U.N. commission investigating war crimes in Syria, said in a letter to Reuters.
> 
> Less scrutinized are the mechanics of how the regime and its denizens are profiting financially from sieges, including from those under its own authority in loyalist neighborhoods.
> 
> The city of Deir Ezzor is effectively divided into two sections: The western part is held by the regime and an eastern part is under ISIS control. The regime-controlled districts have been under siege by ISIS for 13 months, leading to a deterioration of the humanitarian situation in those neighborhoods. But what’s hurting civilians even more is the profiteering by regime officials purporting to be their protectors.
> 
> *According to interviews with more than half a dozen people from Deir Ezzor, regime officials are behind the exorbitant prices that drive people to leave those areas while at the same time profiting by charging ever more exorbitant fees to those who exit. Since Khaled’s departure last summer, the price to get out of Deir Ezzor has jumped from between 400,000 Syrian pounds per head (almost $2,000) to 1 million Syrian pounds (over $4,500) for a seat on a helicopter, say residents.*
> 
> “After losing the oil fields in Deir Ezzor, [the regime is] profiting from those leaving, and it’s allowing them to stay strong in the city,” said Karam al-Hamad, a political activist from Deir Ezzor, speaking to BuzzFeed News from southern Turkey.
> 
> In addition, regime officials jack up prices for food and fuel and *sell international aid at a profit, forcing civilians to pay for goods donated by relief organizations such as the Red Cross or the United Nations. Pro-regime businessmen buy homes and cars on the cheap for those desperate to finance their escapes.*
> 
> “There’s a huge extortion racket going on in Deir Ezzor, where the regime takes bribes for getting people onto helicopters to safety,” said James Sadri, director of the Syria Campaign, a Beirut- and New York-based advocacy group campaigning for the protection of civilians.
> 
> The eastern, ISIS-controlled section of Deir Ezzor has witnessed a rise in prices, but nothing near the skyrocketing costs under the regime. For example, under ISIS, a pound of sugar costs about 50 cents, compared to $10 in regime-controlled neighborhoods, residents said. The disparity in prices is in large part due to the regime taking over any type of resources or aid, hiking up the prices, and selling them for a profit.
> 
> There is no evidence that Assad himself or those at the center of power in Damascus are profiting from the sieges. The money potentially fills empty local government coffers or at least lines the pockets of regional officials and well-connected merchants.
> 
> Many said they suspect ISIS or its hangers-on are collaborating with and profiting alongside the regime in the trade of supplies into the area. But uniformed members of Assad’s armed forces remain the biggest financial beneficiaries. “The smuggling business was overseen by military men themselves,” said Shadi, a Deir Ezzor journalist now based in Turkey, who asked that his full name not be used out of fear for his safety. “The men of the regime are benefiting. All business is happening under their supervision.”
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudara...-under-siege?utm_term=.imXEq6G4Yq#.pyn9Xg5OdX



your mission is going to be end. your beloved terrorists are nearly doomed. I know its hard time for you.. 
your master U.S along all Europeans powers and coalitions after weeks still cant clean raqqa from dozens peasants with rusty AK. 
israel with all its high tech gifted army by U.S and west couldnt do anything against hamas(dozens militiants with AK) in few kilometers land(except slaughtering civilians by air raids)...
dont let me remembering israel's defeat in 2006 which is your worst nightmare yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Breaking: 3+ years of ISIS siege on city of Deir al Zoor was broken minutes ago. One of the greatest victories for Syrian army and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Uhuhu said:


> your mission is going to be end. your beloved terrorists are nearly doomed. I know its hard time for you..
> your master U.S along all Europeans powers and coalitions after weeks still cant clean raqqa from dozens peasants with rusty AK.
> israel with all its high tech gifted army by U.S and west couldnt do anything against hamas(dozens militiants with AK) in few kilometers land(except slaughtering civilians by air raids)...
> dont let me remembering israel's defeat in 2006 which is your worst nightmare yet.


U like Syrian *Baath* shyt aka Assad and dislike Iraqi *Baath* aka ISIS.
I dont like any *Baath* shyt.


----------



## ultron

500 said:


> U like Syrian Baath shytaka Assad and dislike Iraqi Baath aka ISIS.
> I dont like any Baath shyt.



reported


----------



## Ceylal

ISIS is a history! His coffin is about to be nailed shut at Darr ezzor..


----------



## Pyr0test

Awww yisss, ive been waiting for this day to arrive for a long time. congrats to everyone involved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Congratz to SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1156121/middle-east
MOSCOW: The Russian frigate Admiral Essen fired Kalibr cruise missiles at Daesh targets near the Syrian city of Deir Ezzor on Tuesday to help a Syrian army offensive in the area, the Russian Defense Ministry said.

The strike, which was launched from the Mediterranean, destroyed command and communications posts, as well as ammunition depots, a facility to repair armored vehicles, and a large group of militants, the ministry said.

The strike had targeted Daesh fighters from Russia and the former Soviet Union, it added.


----------



## 500

*Iran in Syrian war*‏ @*warreports* 16h16 hours ago

Iranian women are not allowed in the stadiums,but in today's Iran-Syr match,they were offered to carry Assad Syrian flag so they can get in.


----------



## Muhammed45

500 said:


> *Iran in Syrian war*‏ @*warreports* 16h16 hours ago
> 
> Iranian women are not allowed in the stadiums,but in today's Iran-Syr match,they were offered to carry Assad Syrian flag so they can get in.


This is called desperation rat !!!

They were Syrian women holding Syrian/Hezbollah flags :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mohammad45 said:


> This is called desperation rat !!!
> 
> They were Syrian women holding Syrian/Hezbollah flags :


So you confirm: In Iran women are not allowed to carry Iranian flags on stadium, but allowed to carry Assadist flag.


----------



## Muhammed45

500 said:


> So you confirm: In Iran women are not allowed to carry Iranian flags on stadium, but allowed to carry Assadist flag.


You have the brain of a rat! no wonder anyway

They are foreigners and are allowed to be like that. 

Now Fk off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ilay

mohammad45 said:


> You have the brain of a rat! no wonder anyway
> 
> They are foreigners and are allowed to be like that.
> 
> Now Fk off



Ah of course, in the presence of Mr. _Mohammad45_, "_*the pinnacle of human intelligence"*_, every one's brains are seemingly of rats in comparison. Here's a lil' lesson: calling someone stupid without proving it won't make you appear smarter.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> All ISIS tanks were captured from Assad by guys with rusty AK. If Assad and Russia were slightly more competent all that empty desert would be captured in couple weeks at most.


You mean competent as the Tsahal? Let me bring you up to date...You soldiers showed their competence against Palestinian school kids armed with their tiny fist..Why don't you try your competency ...let say with Hizbollah?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok

"Assad, Iran, and Putin are winning in Syria. Maybe they have already won. Depressing."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902210128723689472

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> You have the brain of a rat! no wonder anyway
> 
> They are foreigners and are allowed to be like that.
> 
> Now Fk off


Do not insult rats or pigs at all!!!

They do not worship beheaders like stone idols, while paid hasabara Jew trolls do it 24/7/365/~/.

Animals compared with some kinds of the humans are indeed angels, if we can even compare....

Some kind of satans in shape of humans have occupied a country and are killing its people on daily basis from children to oldwomen and men and they destroying their houses, jailing, boycotting them, etc... These kinds of satanic humans are mega mega millions times worse than an animal like pig. So, poor pigs and rats that we use to insult these occupier people...

In addition in holy Quran its said 'Jews' are cursed from God and Jews are the worst enemies of believers.


mohammad45 said:


> This is called desperation rat !!!
> 
> They were Syrian women holding Syrian/Hezbollah flags :


Our brothers and sisters are happy despite 6 years of war in their country, thanks to their proper football team. It makes me happy as much as them.

May God damn the ones who made and armed salafi thugs in Syria!!!!!

(Saudi, i$$rael, USA, Jordan, England and Turkey)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thetigerforces

500 said:


> LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.
> 
> Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.
> 
> * Here’s How Syria’s Regime Is Profiting From People Under Siege *
> In the besieged Syrian city of Deir Ezzor, regime officials line their pockets by charging exorbitant amounts for exit fees, tolls, and international aid while residents starve and suffer.
> 
> ISTANBUL — Sara Khaled and her family had finally had enough. She had withstood more than four years of revolution and civil war, culminating in the siege by ISIS of her regime-controlled neighborhood. The misery was too much too bear: Food was scarce, medicine even scarcer. She and five members of her immediate family decided to leave the city of Deir Ezzor late last summer.
> 
> But first they had to pay a toll — *a fee of 300,000 Syrian pounds per person, or about $1,300 — to Major General Issam Zahreddine and Major General Mohammad Kaddour,* Syrian regime commanders of the military in the area — to get past the first checkpoint. Then they arrived at a second checkpoint, where regime soldiers also demanded a bribe.
> 
> “You have to claim that your relative is dying,” the 24-year-old petrochemical engineer told BuzzFeed News from Germany. “‘I have a sick person; he’s about to die,’ so they feel sorry for you and give you permission to leave. But none of this is free. When we left, we paid hundreds of thousands of Syrian pounds so that we and our car and our family could leave safely.”
> 
> The regime of Bashar al-Assad has come under international scrutiny for imposing crippling sieges on rebel-held areas, leading to the starvation deaths of scores of civilians, including children. Such sieges are a time-honored method of warfare, an attempt to force a rebellious population to submit or die. The U.N. is currently investigating whether the Syrian regime’s deprivations amount to war crimes as Assad’s forces, backed by Iranian militias and Russian airstrikes, are on the verge of placing the country’s largest city, Aleppo, under siege.
> 
> "Such methods of warfare are prohibited under international humanitarian law and violate core human rights obligations with regard to the rights to adequate food, health and the right to life, not to mention the special duty of care owed to the well-being of children," Paulo Pinheiro, chairman of the U.N. commission investigating war crimes in Syria, said in a letter to Reuters.
> 
> Less scrutinized are the mechanics of how the regime and its denizens are profiting financially from sieges, including from those under its own authority in loyalist neighborhoods.
> 
> The city of Deir Ezzor is effectively divided into two sections: The western part is held by the regime and an eastern part is under ISIS control. The regime-controlled districts have been under siege by ISIS for 13 months, leading to a deterioration of the humanitarian situation in those neighborhoods. But what’s hurting civilians even more is the profiteering by regime officials purporting to be their protectors.
> 
> *According to interviews with more than half a dozen people from Deir Ezzor, regime officials are behind the exorbitant prices that drive people to leave those areas while at the same time profiting by charging ever more exorbitant fees to those who exit. Since Khaled’s departure last summer, the price to get out of Deir Ezzor has jumped from between 400,000 Syrian pounds per head (almost $2,000) to 1 million Syrian pounds (over $4,500) for a seat on a helicopter, say residents.*
> 
> “After losing the oil fields in Deir Ezzor, [the regime is] profiting from those leaving, and it’s allowing them to stay strong in the city,” said Karam al-Hamad, a political activist from Deir Ezzor, speaking to BuzzFeed News from southern Turkey.
> 
> In addition, regime officials jack up prices for food and fuel and *sell international aid at a profit, forcing civilians to pay for goods donated by relief organizations such as the Red Cross or the United Nations. Pro-regime businessmen buy homes and cars on the cheap for those desperate to finance their escapes.*
> 
> “There’s a huge extortion racket going on in Deir Ezzor, where the regime takes bribes for getting people onto helicopters to safety,” said James Sadri, director of the Syria Campaign, a Beirut- and New York-based advocacy group campaigning for the protection of civilians.
> 
> The eastern, ISIS-controlled section of Deir Ezzor has witnessed a rise in prices, but nothing near the skyrocketing costs under the regime. For example, under ISIS, a pound of sugar costs about 50 cents, compared to $10 in regime-controlled neighborhoods, residents said. The disparity in prices is in large part due to the regime taking over any type of resources or aid, hiking up the prices, and selling them for a profit.
> 
> There is no evidence that Assad himself or those at the center of power in Damascus are profiting from the sieges. The money potentially fills empty local government coffers or at least lines the pockets of regional officials and well-connected merchants.
> 
> Many said they suspect ISIS or its hangers-on are collaborating with and profiting alongside the regime in the trade of supplies into the area. But uniformed members of Assad’s armed forces remain the biggest financial beneficiaries. “The smuggling business was overseen by military men themselves,” said Shadi, a Deir Ezzor journalist now based in Turkey, who asked that his full name not be used out of fear for his safety. “The men of the regime are benefiting. All business is happening under their supervision.”
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudara...-under-siege?utm_term=.imXEq6G4Yq#.pyn9Xg5OdX



You are butthurt about the SAA breaking the siege, aren't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

Syrian Army 'Will Now Have No Problem' Liberating Deir Ez-Zor From Terrorists

The Syrian Army is now poised to flush out the jihadist militants holed up in Deir ez-Zor after Russian airstrikes helped break the Daesh terrorist group's siege of the cityDeir ez-Zor, military expert Viktor Murakhovsky told Sputnik.

Syrian government forces and allied fighters, backed by Russian air support, broke through enemy positions on the southwestern approaches to the city, bringing an end to the three-year siege of the strategic enclave.

"This is one of the last big cities in Syria still under Daesh control. The terrorists also control several villages in the Euphrates Valley near the Iraqi border, while the remaining terrorist forces are now in and around Deir ez-Zor and remain encircled near the town of Akerbat,” Viktor Murakhovsky said.







© REUTERS/ RODI SAID
UN Expects Syria's Deir ez-Zor, Raqqa to Be Liberated From Daesh in October
He added that the Syrian government forces had proved their ability to surround the enemy and repulse terrorist counterattacks with explosives-laden trucks, the so-called “jihadmobiles.”


The advancing government forces beat back a series of terrorist counterattacks with explosives-packed armored vehicles destroying over 50 “jihadmobiles,” and are now fighting to liberate parts of the city still controlled by terrorists.

“I don’t think the Syrian Army and its allies will now have any problem liberating Deir ez-Zor,” Murakhovsky said.

On Tuesday, the Russian Defense Ministry announced that Russian warplanes and Kalibr cruise missiles launched from the Admiral Essen frigate in the Mediterranean had destroyed a number of terrorist strongholds and ammunition depots outside Deir ez-Zor.







© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
CIS-Born Terrorists Defended Approaches to Syria's Deir ez-Zor
Deir ez-Zor, on the shores of the Euphrates River to the northeast of Damascus, and a military airfield near the city have been besieged by Daesh for over three years. Foodstuffs and ammunition have been airlifted into the city.

The lifting of the siege of Deir ez-Zor will lead to the complete defeat of the most combat-effective terrorist formations in Syria, the chief of the Russian General Staff's Main Operational Directorate said.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201709061057127706-syria-army-advance/


----------



## 500

Thetigerforces said:


> You are butthurt about the SAA breaking the siege, aren't you?


You have a gay Suheil Hassad on ur avatar, no wonder u think about butthurt a lot.

There was no any siege anyway, UN provided massive aid from the air.


----------



## Ceylal

@500 ,
You still have few days to file you unemployment claim.. 
Your Saudi BFF, the illustre student for life, has thrown the towel...What's keeping you? Take some rest and enjoy yourself before Hizbollah turns your Kippa into handkerchief..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thetigerforces

500 said:


> You have a gay Suheil Hassad on ur avatar, no wonder u think about butthurt a lot.
> 
> There was no any siege anyway, UN provided massive aid from the air.


You have a problem with gay people, my Israeli friend? In fact it's good that Suheil is gay, it makes it worse for the Jihadis to be killed by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1156526/middle-east

MOSCOW: The Syrian Army’s breaking of a yearslong siege by Daesh of Deir Ezzor is a “very important strategic victory,” the Kremlin said on Tuesday.

“Commander-in-chief Vladimir Putin has congratulated the Russian military command (in Syria) as well as the command of the Syrian government troops with this very important strategic victory over the terrorists with the aim of freeing Syria from ISIL (Daesh),” Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told journalists.

Earlier Tuesday a Russian warship in the Mediterranean fired cruise missiles at Daesh terrorists near the town of Al-Shula to aid the Syrian Army, the Russian Defense Ministry said.

“As a result of these strikes there was damage to the infrastructure, underground communications, weapon stockpiles of the terrorists, and this allowed the armed contingents of government forces ... to rapidly advance, break through Daesh defenses and unblock the city (of Deir Ezzor),” Peskov said.

Putin has also “sent a telegram to Syrian President Bashar Assad” praising the victory, he added.

Syrian regime troops and allied fighters, backed by Russian air support, have been advancing toward Deir Ezzor on several fronts in recent weeks, and on Tuesday arrived inside the Brigade 137 base on its western edge.

Regime forces and tens of thousands of civilians in the city have been trapped under the Daesh siege for over two years, facing food and medical shortages.

The army still faces a potentially difficult battle to break the siege on the south of the city and free its remaining neighborhood, and the surrounding province, from Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

© EPA/ATEF SAFADI 
http://tass.com/defense/963644

MOSCOW, September 4. /TASS/. Two Russian contract soldiers have been killed in Syria in mortar shelling by Islamic State terrorists, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Monday.

According to the ministry, the servicemen were escorting a motor convoy of the Russian center for reconciliation of the warring parties.

"The motor convoy came under mortar shelling by Islamic State terrorists in the province of Deir ez-Zor. As a result of shelling, one serviceman was killed and another one was badly wounded," the ministry said. "The wounded serviceman was promptly taken to hospital but died of deadly wounds, despite efforts taken by medics."

The men were recommended for state decorations.

************
http://tass.com/defense/963762





MOSCOW, September 5. /TASS/. The Russian Black Sea Fleet’s frigate The Admiral Essen has launched cruise missiles Kalibr against targets of the terrorist organization Islamic State (outlawed in Russia) near Deir ez-Zor in Syria. The attack was against an area held by militants mostly from Russia and other CIS member-states, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Tuesday.

"In the morning of September 5 the frigate The Admiral Essen, of the Black Sea Fleet, currently operating in the Mediterranean as part of Russia’s permanent naval group launched Kalibr cruise missiles against facilities of the terrorist organization Islamic State near Deir ez-Zor," the Defense Ministry said.

"The attack was against a stronghold held by groups of militants most of whom are from Russia and other CIS member-states," the Defense Ministry said.

The missile strike wiped out command centers and a communication facility, weapons and ammunition depots, an armored vehicles repair plant and a large group of militants.

"The effectiveness of the missile strike has been confirmed by reconnaissance planes and drones," the Defense Ministry said.

Syrian government troops are now pushing ahead with the operation to eliminate the stronghold and a large and well-armed Islamic State group near Deir ez-Zor.

"On Monday the Syrian government troops enjoying Russian air support retook from the IS terrorists the city of Akerbat in the east of Hama province," the Defense Ministry said.

********





http://tass.com/defense/963843

MOSCOW, September 5. /TASS/. The Syrian government forces have broken through the militants’ defense lines of the Islamic State (terror group, outlawed in Russia) to lift the blockade of the city of Deir ez-Zor, which had remained besieged for about three years, the Russian Defense Ministry said on Tuesday.

Earlier, Russia’s Aerospace Forces and cruise missiles launched from the frigate The Admiral Essen dealt a massive strike against their main strongholds, manpower and materiel of the Islamic State near Deir ez-Zor. The Russian Defense Ministry said a number of the major strongholds, vast networks of underground tunnels, artillery positions and shelters for manpower and ammunition were wiped out.

"Using the outcome of the Russian air and missile strikes Syria’s government forces under General Suheil Hassan mounted a lightning offensive to penetrate the Islamic State’s defenses and unblock Deir ez-Zor, the report runs.

"The terrorists tried to halt the advancing Syrian troops using suicide bombers and armored vehicles loaded with explosives. The assault groups of Syria’s government army destroyed more than 50 jihadi armored pickups used by the terrorist forces," the Defense Ministry said.

Earlier, Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said Deir ez-Zor was the main strategic point along the Euphrates. Lifting the blockade would signify the completion of the struggle against the terrorists in Syria. Chief of the Main Operations Department of Russia’s General Staff, Sergey Rudskoy, said the end of the city’s blockade would spell the defeat of "one of the strongest groups of the Islamic State on Syrian soil." Rudskoy said Deir ez-Zor was the place where the terrorists were pulling back the remaining forces to. Militants from Mosul and the bulk of the most combat-ready terrorist groups from Raqqa had moved there.


----------



## Metanoia

Israel is going more rabid than usual in view of the recent developments in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Metanoia said:


> Israel is going more rabid than usual in view of the recent developments in Syria.


All their plans to divide Syria fell on their face..They have to worry more since the Syrian army gained in experience fighting a non ending terrorists who have their own AirForces...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Metanoia said:


> Israel is going more rabid than usual in view of the recent developments in Syria.


Terrorist scums, real plague cancers of the ME ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush

Ceylal said:


> All their plans to divide Syria fell on their face..They have to worry more since the Syrian army gained in experience fighting a non ending terrorists who have their own AirForces...


They owned themselves. Iran is more present than ever in the area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Dariush said:


> They owned themselves. Iran is more present than ever in the area


Iran over smarted them...They put too much credence on Trump....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...deir-al-zor/article19650514.ece?homepage=true






A member of Deir al-Zor military council which fights under the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) with his fellow members in Deir al-Zor province, Syria. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 



U.S.-backed Syrian militias have launched an operation against Islamic State in the north of Deir al-Zor province, a statement said on Saturday.

Assaults would aim to drive the jihadist militants out of areas they hold north and east of the Euphrates river, close to the Iraqi border, said the statement from the Deir al-Zor Military Council, which is fighting as part of the Syrian Democratic Forces alliance (SDF).

A senior SDF official told Reuters on Friday they would launch attacks from the south of Hasaka, which is controlled by the Kurdish YPG militia, as part of a wider offensive to drive Islamic State out of Raqqa city and territory to its southeast.

With U.S.-led air cover and special forces on the ground, the alliance of mostly Kurdish and Arab militias is fighting to seize Raqqa, upstream along the Euphrates River.

Spearheaded by the YPG, the SDF says it has taken 65 per cent of Raqqa city from Islamic State.

In the Deir al-Zor assault, the SDF would push towards the Euphrates River from the east of the province, which borders Iraq.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group reported that the SDF had already made advances against IS in Deir al-Zor after fierce clashes and seized several hills and a village in the province's northwestern countryside.

The operation will likely bring the U.S.-backed militias into closer proximity with the Syrian military and allied forces, who have advanced on Deir al-Zor city.

The Syrian army reached its enclave in Deir al-Zor city this week, on the western bank of the Euphrates, breaching an Islamic State siege that had lasted three years.

With the help of Russian air power and Iran-backed militias, the advance capped months of steady progress east against Islamic State across the desert.

The eastwards march has on occasion brought the Syrian army and its allies into conflict with U.S.-backed forces.

Still, the rival campaigns have mostly stayed out of each other's way, and the U.S.-led coalition has stressed it is not seeking war with Damascus.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1158231/middle-east

BEIRUT: The Syrian army and its allies recaptured an oilfield from Daesh near the eastern city of Deir Al-Zor on Saturday in further advances against the militants, state TV reported.

Government forces also seized part of a main highway running from Deir Al-Zor down to the city of Al-Mayadeen, to which many Daesh militants have retreated, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group said.

The Syrian army this week broke through Daesh lines to reach a government-held enclave of Deir Al-Zor besieged for years by the jihadists, and is fighting to reach a nearby air base which Daesh still surrounds.

On Saturday, the army and militias fighting alongside it seized the Teym oilfield in desert south of Deir Al-Zor, state TV said. Deir Al-Zor is in an oil-rich area of Syria.

To the east of Teym and south of the air base, government forces also recaptured part of the main road running from Deir Al-Zor to Al-Mayadeen, downstream along the Euphrates river and closer to the Iraq border, the Observatory reported.

The British-based monitoring group said that advance would block potential Daesh reinforcements from Al-Mayadeen.
The advances put yet more pressure on Daesh’s shrinking caliphate, which once stretched across northern and eastern Syria, and northwestern Iraq.

In Syria, the group holds much of Deir Al-Zor province and half the city, as well as a pocket of territory near Hama and Homs in the west of the country.

****************





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1158276/middle-east

BEIRUT: US-backed Syrian militias have launched an operation against Daesh in the north of Deir Al-Zor province, a statement said on Saturday.

Assaults would aim to drive the jihadist militants out of areas they hold north and east of the Euphrates river, close to the Iraqi border, said the statement from the Deir Al-Zor Military Council, which is fighting as part of the Syrian Democratic Forces alliance (SDF).

A senior SDF official told Reuters on Friday they would launch attacks from the south of Hasaka, which is controlled by the Kurdish YPG militia, as part of a wider offensive to drive Daesh out of Raqqa city and territory to its southeast.

With US-led air cover and special forces on the ground, the alliance of mostly Kurdish and Arab militias is fighting to seize Raqqa, upstream along the Euphrates River.

Spearheaded by the YPG, the SDF says it has taken 65 percent of Raqqa city from Daesh.

In the Deir Al-Zor assault, the SDF would push toward the Euphrates River from the east of the province, which borders Iraq.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group reported that the SDF had already made advances against Daesh in Deir Al-Zor after fierce clashes and seized several hills and a village in the province’s northwestern countryside.

The operation will likely bring the US-backed militias into closer proximity with the Syrian military and allied forces, who have advanced on Deir Al-Zor city.

The Syrian army reached its enclave in Deir Al-Zor city this week, on the western bank of the Euphrates, breaching an Daesh siege that had lasted three years.

With the help of Russian air power and Iran-backed militias, the advance capped months of steady progress east against Daesh across the desert.

The eastwards march has on occasion brought the Syrian army and its allies into conflict with US-backed forces.
Still, the rival campaigns have mostly stayed out of each other’s way, and the US-led coalition has stressed it is not seeking war with Damascus.


----------



## Metanoia

Now the US has turned more rabid than usual as they have stated that they "won't be allowing SAA and allies to cross the Euphrates from East to West."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906624779997765632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1158611/middle-east

JEDDAH: The noose tightened around Daesh militant forces in both Iraq and Syria on Saturday as US-backed militias and the Syrian Army advanced in Deir Ezzor and the Iraqi air force and the US-led coalition stepped up airstrikes on the Daesh-held town of Hawija.

In Syria, Assad regime troops broke the Daesh siege of Deir Ezzor military airport, days after ending another siege on residential districts of the eastern city.

The breach came “after the forces advancing from the cemetery southwest of the city linked up with the forces holding the airbase,” the state news agency SANA said.

The troops had launched a new push on Friday toward the besieged military airport, as part of its multi-pronged offensive to retake the whole city from the militants.

Since 2014, Daesh has held swaths of Deir Ezzor province, which borders Iraq, and about 60 percent of the provincial capital.

They had encircled two regime-held enclaves in the western half of Deir Ezzor city, and the army on Tuesday broke through one of them.

“By breaking the siege on the military airport, regime forces have been able to link up all the neighborhoods they hold in western parts of Deir Ezzor city,” said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a monitor based in the UK.
In the eastern Syrian desert, Assad regime forces also advanced past the 11-bus convoy of Daesh terrorists and their families who left the Lebanon-Syria border last week in a controversial deal brokered with Hezbollah. This means the militants will be unable to join the fighting in Deir Ezzor.

“From the start of this situation on Aug. 29, we have placed responsibility for the buses and passengers on the Syrian regime,” said Brig. Gen. Jon Braga, director of operations for the coalition. “The regime’s advance past the convoy underlines continued Syrian responsibility for the buses and terrorists. As always, we will do our utmost to ensure that the terrorists do not move toward the border of our Iraqi partners.”

The dueling battles for Deir Ezzor highlight the importance of the oil-rich eastern province, which has become the latest center of the international war against Daesh. The race to reach the Iraqi border will shape future regional dynamics, determining whether the US or Russia and Iran will have more influence in the strategic area once the extremist group is defeated.

In Iraq, meanwhile, government forces are pushing Daesh out of the remaining pockets of territory the group holds after the liberation of Mosul in July, in preparation for a ground assault on the town of Hawija.

“There are large operations underway ahead of the liberation of Hawija and surrounding areas,” Iraqi Defense Minister Erfan Al-Hayali said. His forces were working closely with Kurdish peshmerga fighters as well as the coalition, he said, and had begun radio broadcasts and leaflet drops on Hawija warning civilians of the coming attack.

The stepped-up coalition airstrikes are targeting Daesh territory in western Anbar as well as Hawija, said US Army Col. Ryan Dillon, the coalition spokesman.


----------



## Hindustani78

*********





© Russian Defense Ministry/TASS 
http://tass.com/defense/964424

DAMASCUS, September 7. /TASS/. Russian military instructors have trained 1,200 Syrian recruits and reservists at the Dreij training center located near the country’s capital of Damascus, Syrian Army General Mansoor Nabih told reporters.

"Thanks [to the Russian instructors], we have trained military servicemen who will participate in the upcoming offensives towards the positions of the Islamic State terror group," he said. "A total of 1,200 people have been trained," he added. According to the general, troops who were trained at the center participated in the liberation of Palmyra, the offensives towards Deir ez-Zor and Aleppo, they also liberated the southern part of the Raqqa province. "Our soldiers continue to liberate Syria from terrorists," he said.

A training course lasts 15 to 20 days, after the first week, soldiers are divided into groups to receive weapons training, tactical course, engineering or medical training.

"While working with Syrian troops, we have achieved outstanding results in weapons training, engineering and tactical training," Russian military instructor named Alexei told reporters. "The troops have acquired good weapons skills that could be used during offensive and defensive operations. They are ready to defend their country, their morale is high," he added.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> LOL whats heroic there? Thousands armed to teeth asadists with air support (including massive US air support) against several hundred peasants with rusty AK.
> 
> Zahreddine is a war criminal, sadist beheader and corruptioner who demands bribes from poor people who want to escape to safety and steals UN aid.
> 
> * Here’s How Syria’s Regime Is Profiting From People Under Siege *
> In the besieged Syrian city of Deir Ezzor, regime officials line their pockets by charging exorbitant amounts for exit fees, tolls, and international aid while residents starve and suffer.
> 
> ISTANBUL — Sara Khaled and her family had finally had enough. She had withstood more than four years of revolution and civil war, culminating in the siege by ISIS of her regime-controlled neighborhood. The misery was too much too bear: Food was scarce, medicine even scarcer. She and five members of her immediate family decided to leave the city of Deir Ezzor late last summer.
> 
> But first they had to pay a toll — *a fee of 300,000 Syrian pounds per person, or about $1,300 — to Major General Issam Zahreddine and Major General Mohammad Kaddour,* Syrian regime commanders of the military in the area — to get past the first checkpoint. Then they arrived at a second checkpoint, where regime soldiers also demanded a bribe.
> 
> “You have to claim that your relative is dying,” the 24-year-old petrochemical engineer told BuzzFeed News from Germany. “‘I have a sick person; he’s about to die,’ so they feel sorry for you and give you permission to leave. But none of this is free. When we left, we paid hundreds of thousands of Syrian pounds so that we and our car and our family could leave safely.”
> 
> The regime of Bashar al-Assad has come under international scrutiny for imposing crippling sieges on rebel-held areas, leading to the starvation deaths of scores of civilians, including children. Such sieges are a time-honored method of warfare, an attempt to force a rebellious population to submit or die. The U.N. is currently investigating whether the Syrian regime’s deprivations amount to war crimes as Assad’s forces, backed by Iranian militias and Russian airstrikes, are on the verge of placing the country’s largest city, Aleppo, under siege.
> 
> "Such methods of warfare are prohibited under international humanitarian law and violate core human rights obligations with regard to the rights to adequate food, health and the right to life, not to mention the special duty of care owed to the well-being of children," Paulo Pinheiro, chairman of the U.N. commission investigating war crimes in Syria, said in a letter to Reuters.
> 
> Less scrutinized are the mechanics of how the regime and its denizens are profiting financially from sieges, including from those under its own authority in loyalist neighborhoods.
> 
> The city of Deir Ezzor is effectively divided into two sections: The western part is held by the regime and an eastern part is under ISIS control. The regime-controlled districts have been under siege by ISIS for 13 months, leading to a deterioration of the humanitarian situation in those neighborhoods. But what’s hurting civilians even more is the profiteering by regime officials purporting to be their protectors.
> 
> *According to interviews with more than half a dozen people from Deir Ezzor, regime officials are behind the exorbitant prices that drive people to leave those areas while at the same time profiting by charging ever more exorbitant fees to those who exit. Since Khaled’s departure last summer, the price to get out of Deir Ezzor has jumped from between 400,000 Syrian pounds per head (almost $2,000) to 1 million Syrian pounds (over $4,500) for a seat on a helicopter, say residents.*
> 
> “After losing the oil fields in Deir Ezzor, [the regime is] profiting from those leaving, and it’s allowing them to stay strong in the city,” said Karam al-Hamad, a political activist from Deir Ezzor, speaking to BuzzFeed News from southern Turkey.
> 
> In addition, regime officials jack up prices for food and fuel and *sell international aid at a profit, forcing civilians to pay for goods donated by relief organizations such as the Red Cross or the United Nations. Pro-regime businessmen buy homes and cars on the cheap for those desperate to finance their escapes.*
> 
> “There’s a huge extortion racket going on in Deir Ezzor, where the regime takes bribes for getting people onto helicopters to safety,” said James Sadri, director of the Syria Campaign, a Beirut- and New York-based advocacy group campaigning for the protection of civilians.
> 
> The eastern, ISIS-controlled section of Deir Ezzor has witnessed a rise in prices, but nothing near the skyrocketing costs under the regime. For example, under ISIS, a pound of sugar costs about 50 cents, compared to $10 in regime-controlled neighborhoods, residents said. The disparity in prices is in large part due to the regime taking over any type of resources or aid, hiking up the prices, and selling them for a profit.
> 
> There is no evidence that Assad himself or those at the center of power in Damascus are profiting from the sieges. The money potentially fills empty local government coffers or at least lines the pockets of regional officials and well-connected merchants.
> 
> Many said they suspect ISIS or its hangers-on are collaborating with and profiting alongside the regime in the trade of supplies into the area. But uniformed members of Assad’s armed forces remain the biggest financial beneficiaries. “The smuggling business was overseen by military men themselves,” said Shadi, a Deir Ezzor journalist now based in Turkey, who asked that his full name not be used out of fear for his safety. “The men of the regime are benefiting. All business is happening under their supervision.”
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/borzoudara...-under-siege?utm_term=.imXEq6G4Yq#.pyn9Xg5OdX


Another proof that Assadist hero Zahredine is a scum and war criminal:


----------



## T-55

Three days before Deir ez-Zor.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1159236/middle-east

AFP | *Published — *Monday 11 September 2017
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to WhatsAppShare to RedditShare to Email


BEIRUT: Tribal figures linked to a US-backed alliance announced plans Monday for a council to run Syria’s Deir Ezzor, as both the alliance and regime troops battle jihadists in and around the city.

Held by the Daesh group, the city is the capital of the eastern province of Deir Ezzor, regarded as a strategic prize by both Syrian troops and the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces.

With Russian backing, Syrian regime forces have seized western parts of the province and breached Daesh’s years-long siege on parts of the city.

SDF fighters are waging a separate offensive that has captured swathes of territory from Daesh east of the Euphrates River, which cuts across the province.

The SDF has not reached Deir Ezzor city itself, but on Monday its media office said a “preparatory committee” would begin laying the groundwork for a civil council to run the city after Daesh’s defeat.

Local figures would announce “the preparatory committee of the Deir Ezzor Civil Council and the support of the tribes for the SDF,” the media office said in a statement.

It remained unclear whether the Deir Ezzor Civil Council would coordinate with, or rival, government authorities already present in other parts of the city.

Since 2014, Daesh has held swathes of the province and about 60 percent of its capital, encircling two regime-held enclaves in the western half of Deir Ezzor city.

Government troops have broken both jihadist sieges and were preparing on Monday to launch an offensive on the eastern districts still held by Daesh.

“Military reinforcements have been arriving since Sunday night to begin the operation to seize control of the city,” said Rami Abdel Rahman, who heads the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group.

He said the SDF had advanced to six kilometers (four miles) from the eastern banks of the Euphrates River across from Deir Ezzor city.

The SDF’s advance is backed by the US-led coalition battling Daesh in Iraq and Syria since 2014.

The coalition, the SDF, Syria’s government and Russia have agreed on a “de-confliction line” in northeastern Syria to prevent the two offensives from clashing.


----------



## chatterjee

Dair al-Zoor sustained one of the longest sieges in modern history, against one of the dirtiest, most ruthless and criminally insane enemies seen in history, an enemy that even poisons their bullet projectiles to kill upon wounding; a fact that was overlooked by the international committee just like many others.

But today, September 2017; the Syrian Arab Armed Forces aided by their allies lifted the siege off of Dair al-Zoor, crossed the Euphrates and established control points on the Eastern side.

For our Western-based followers, and for the rest of the world: Take a look at these men, without them, none of you would be safe in your own homes; these men foiled the agendas of your politicians and policy makers. But let’s not throw accusations here, we only speak of facts.

Last year around this time, specifically on the 17th of September 2016; the so-called “US-Led” coalition raided SAA positions in Tharda Mountains overseeing many strategic points in Dair al-Zoor and its airbase. Two US A10s, Tow US F-16s, Two Danish F-16, number of British Reaper drones, and Australian F-18A launched 37 air raids in 61 minutes while guided by a RAAF E-7A Wedgetail AEW&C aircraft; all done during an ISIS attack at the same locations that were bombed in what they allegedly called a mistake.

It was not a mistake, it was an act of aggression that took the lives of 61 Syrian heroes, and injured over a 100 more. That day, the so-called “US-Led Coalition” deliberately took-out every piece of heavy military equipment, and put the besieged Syrian troops in a positions unable to restore the points they lost because of the attack.

Since then, and the heroes of the 104th Airborne Brigade of the Syrian Republican Guards, aided by troops of many other formations and local volunteers held their ground against all odds; fought bravely and made an example for every military around the world; that numbers, weapons, supplies and rest are although crucial, but not the only means to survive, it is also within one’s morals, within one’s cause, believes and the will to do more with less.

We stand here today because of heroes that refused to surrender, heroes that could have abandoned their cause and their people, but chose their homeland above all, they chose to be the unknown, and unmentioned guardians of the country. 
Today, the souls of the 61 Syrian Soldiers murdered by the so-called “US-Led Coalition” and the souls of hundreds more officers, soldiers and civilians who defended the city of Dair al-Zoor, not its stones not its streets not its buildings but its people, can rest in peace knowing that their sacrifice did not go in vain.

As a great Syrian commander once said: “Today you are not from Damascus, Aleppo, the Coast, Sweida, Homs, Hama, or anywhere else, today you are Syrians fighting on a Syrian land. Don’t run away from death it will come for you, chase death and it will run away from you.”

Source: https://www.facebook.com/syrianmilitary/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

So how much of the SDF are actually non-Kurdish fighters?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

TheCamelGuy said:


> So how much of the SDF are actually non-Kurdish fighters?



Some sources say the majority others close to 50%. Others below that number.

https://komnews.org/syrian-arab-coalition-now-majority-group-sdf/

It's hard to give an precise number, I think. Assyrians have also joined the SDF. Anyway given the territory that SDF is in control of in Northeastern Syria and parts of Eastern Syria, it is without doubt that a large percentage of their fighters are local Arabs otherwise they would not have been able to capture those villages and towns.

https://alshahidwitness.com/raqqa-tribes-support-sdf-fight-isis/

Not following the Syrian conflict as closely as I used to (focus on Iraq and Yemen) but I don't think that SDF and YPG have much in common let alone in terms of ideology. They have common enemies in Syria though (ISIS mainly but not only).

What is certain here and the most important thing, is that Kurds can only dream about controlling majority-Arab regions (when the dust settles) or stealing Arab/Syrian territory bordering the Mediterranean Sea as some of their biggest fantasts dream about.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Russian Defense Ministry: 85% of Syria is liberated from jihadis – liberation will not stop untill 100%*

Published time: 12 Sep, 2017 






Troops of the Syrian 5th Army Corps join Syrian army units in the south of Deir ez-Zor following the breaking of the ISIL blockade at the main entrance to the city in the south. © Sputnik 



Syrian army secures full control of key highway linking Deir ez-Zor and Palmyra
Lapin also said that Syrian troops are continuing the operation to free Deir ez-Zor from Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL).

_“Currently the operation to free the city is ongoing. The Syrian military will soon finish off the IS forces that used to occupy the city’s neighborhoods,”_ the Lieutenant General said in a briefing.

The blockade of Deir ez-Zor was broken on September 5 by Syrian forces, after three years of IS control of the city.

_“The command posts and communication networks of the terrorists were destroyed by Kalibr cruise missiles, launched from the Black Sea escort vessel ‘Admiral Essen’. This disrupted control of IS units in the area.”_

_“Over 450 terrorists, 5 tanks and 42 pickups with heavy machine guns were liquidated during the operation,”_ the Lieutenant General added.

Russia has been providing assistance for the Syrian forces fighting IS since 2015, and with the Russian military’s help, the Syrian army has freed Hama, Homs, Latakia, Palmyra and Aleppo.

In March 2016, Russian President Putin ordered a partial withdrawal of Russian forces because they had reached all of the goals that had been set for them in the country.

Nevertheless, a small group of Russian military planes remains stationed in Khmeimim and continues to strike terrorist positions. Russia has also deployed special forces and anti-aircraft systems in the area to protect the base from attack.

https://www.rt.com/news/403038-syria-liberated-percent-russia


----------



## 500

Deir ez Zor civilians flee from Assadist "liberators" to SDF areas:


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Deir ez Zor civilians flee from Assadist "liberators" to SDF areas:



As far as I understood from what they said and as far as the title says they flee from isis ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


>


*Syrian business people invest $360M in Turkey*
Fine. Some of the rest want to go to Europe already.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Russian aerospace forces destroy 180 ISIL sites in Hama’s Uqayribat*






MOSCOW, Sep. 13 – Russian Defense Ministry announced the destruction of 180 sites for ISIL terrorist organization in the area surrounding Uqayribat town in the eastern countryside of Hama and cut off all its supply routes in the area.
“Only yesterday, in the interests of the Syrian army’s offensive in the area of Uqayribat , Russian Aerospace Forces jets made over 50 sorties, resulting in the destruction of about 180 facilities of militants… Fortifications, underground shelters, command posts, separate detachments of terrorists, artillery positions, ammunition and fuel depots,” Lt. Gen. Alexander Lapin, chief of staff of the Russian Armed Forces group in Syria told reporters.

Lapin said that the Syrian Army continues the operation to clear the area from gangs of ISIL in the areas to the west and north of Uqayribat.

He said persistent battles during the last week resulted in the liberation of eight more towns, which made it possible to “dismember” a group of militants near Uqayribat and defeat it in parts.

In a relevant context, six breaches of the cessation of hostilities agreement were recorded during the past 24 hours in the provinces of Aleppo, Daraa and Damascus via terrorist organizations, according to the Russian Defense Ministry.

SPUTNIK


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...te-in-syria/article19684220.ece?homepage=true

The Russian Navy on Thursday fired seven cruise missiles at Islamic state targets in the suburbs of Syria’s Deir al-Zor, the Russian Defence Ministry said in a statement on Thursday.

It said the missiles were fired from two submarines in the eastern Mediterranean from a distance of 500-670 km.

“The targets were command posts, communication centres, as well as militants' weapons and ammunition stockpiles in areas of south-east Deir al-Zor under the control of Islamic State,” the ministry said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201709141057394300-syria-army-breakthrough-daesh-deir/

In another crushing blow to beleaguered Daesh terrorists whose days already look numbered, the Syrian Army has entered Deir ez-Zor breaking through the main entrance to the strategic city, parts of which is still besieged by jihadists.

The success came after days of fierce battles to break the terrorists’ resistance on the main access road leading to the eastern city in the biggest breakthrough against the terror group since it first launched an offensive on the province in 2014.

To the west of Deir ez-Zor, government troops and their allies have liberated the al-Tym and al-Shula oilfields breaking the terrorists’ blockade. 

In the east, elite Army units have taken control of the Deir ez-Zor airbase. 

Sputnik captured the moment when elite units of the Syrian Army, moving across the airfield, were greeted by their brothers-in-arms of the 137th Mechanized Infantry Brigade.

It won’t be long before humanitarian aid convoys start bringing desperately needed food and medicines for the residents exhausted by the three-year siege.

The government forces now aim to retake the remaining parts of Deir ez-Zor, which is one of the last Daesh strongholds in Syria.


----------



## BATMAN

Iran recruits Afghans, Pakistanis to fight in Syria
''ISLAMABAD: Thousands of Muslims from Afghanistan and Pakistan are being recruited by Iran to fight with President Bashar Assad’s forces in Syria, lured by promises of housing, a monthly salary of up to $600 and the possibility of employment in Iran when they return, say counterterrorism officials and analysts.''

Muslims my foot....
Hypocrite Pakistanis who curse Afghanis here at defence.pk are fighting hand in hand with same Afghanis in Syria. They eat and sleep together, cover for each others back, rape same girls..... what a shameless creatures are they!
Equally retard is the title of the thread.
Whole world is fighting in Syria and yet its a civil war for the administrator!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

https://www.yahoo.com/news/iran-recruits-afghan-pakistani-shiites-070940109.html
I seriously hope the dependents would get much promised jobs in Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

BATMAN said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/iran-recruits-afghan-pakistani-shiites-070940109.html
> I seriously hope the dependents would get much promised jobs in Iran!



Probably after eradicating all Takfrir terrorists esp in Iraq and Syria and through establishment of peace and security in the region all people could have their own job, even Afghan people who their country was torn apart due to war btw the Soviet Union and Mujahedin (created, bankrolled, armed and supported by Americans, Saudis and IS Pakistan). funny part is AQ, ISI, ISIS, Al-Nusra are fruits of the Mujahedin in Afghanistan and Saudi Madaress in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

raptor22 said:


> Probably after eradicating all Takfrir terrorists


By way of raping women and gassing children!!!

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ide-assad-rebel-troops-iran-rape-human-rights

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/r...-describe-abuse-hands-syrian-forces-926313745

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...esses-National-Defence-army-fight-rebels.html

You have no qualification and no right to punish any one of being kafir.
There is no difference in brain washing terrorist does or Iran runs in Pakistan from past 3 decades.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/07/rape-syria-happening-every-day0


----------



## raptor22

BATMAN said:


> You have no qualification and no right to punish any one of being kafir.



what you mean? when I said we wanna punish any one of being kafir?


----------



## RoadRunner401

BATMAN said:


> Iran recruits Afghans, Pakistanis to fight in Syria
> ''ISLAMABAD: Thousands of Muslims from Afghanistan and Pakistan are being recruited by Iran to fight with President Bashar Assad’s forces in Syria, lured by promises of housing, a monthly salary of up to $600 and the possibility of employment in Iran when they return, say counterterrorism officials and analysts.''
> 
> Muslims my foot....
> Hypocrite Pakistanis who curse Afghanis here at defence.pk are fighting hand in hand with same Afghanis in Syria. They eat and sleep together, cover for each others back, rape same girls..... what a shameless creatures are they!
> Equally retard is the title of the thread.
> Whole world is fighting in Syria and yet its a civil war for the administrator!



Definition of hypocrite. 1 :a person who puts on a false appearance of virtue or religion. 2 :a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings.AKA @BATMAN 


Lets analyze @BATMAN statement here shall we; If you are defending yourself from Wahhabi terrorist, or condemning Wahhabi terrorist, you are a hypocrite and shameless, but if you defend and sympathize with trash of the world "Wahhabi terrorist" and pick up weapons to please House OF DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!! You are an angel and going straight to heaven!!!!!!! Am I right so far @BATMAN

@BATMAN also the same person who said; If shia didn't come out of their homes they won't be killed, In other words Wahhabi terrorist blowing himself up is actually the victim here, so, obviously shia fighting back and killing the terrorist is bothering @BATMAN and others terrorist sympathizers like him.............


----------



## Metanoia

lol@BATMAN 

One can literally perceive the frustration and hate emanating from his post.


----------



## BATMAN

Metanoia said:


> lol@BATMAN
> 
> One can literally perceive the frustration and hate emanating from his post.



Those who are exposed should be frustrated, I'm enjoying.



RoadRunner401 said:


> Definition of hypocrite. 1 :a person who puts on a false appearance of virtue or religion. 2 :a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings.AKA @BATMAN
> 
> 
> Lets analyze @BATMAN statement here shall we; If you are defending yourself from Wahhabi terrorist, or condemning Wahhabi terrorist, you are a hypocrite and shameless, but if you defend and sympathize with trash of the world "Wahhabi terrorist" and pick up weapons to please House OF DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!! You are an angel and going straight to heaven!!!!!!! Am I right so far @BATMAN
> 
> @BATMAN also the same person who said; If shia didn't come out of their homes they won't be killed, In other words Wahhabi terrorist blowing himself up is actually the victim here, so, obviously shia fighting back and killing the terrorist is bothering @BATMAN and others terrorist sympathizers like him.............


Its near impossible to reason with unreasonable tribe. Let me try:

Its all over the news that Pakistani Shias are THE ruthless force involved in rapes and baby killings in Iraq & Syria.
With departure of Zardari, numbers of travelers to Syria and Iraq may have been lowered, but still every Shia family has managed to contributed at least one able body man for Iraq /Syrian.... civil war, you may call it.

It doesn't matter, if reason was misplaced history or (as you mentioned) some imaginary wahabi or some illusions about some one's house being a devil's house. You managed to surprise the world with the amount of hate you are filled with, but seriously children!

Ah... I'm sorry you said you are fighting back??? 
Fighting back from who.... general Zia ul Haq? whatever..... baby killing is a crime which shouldn't go unpunished and all those Pakistanis, who served in Syria and Iraq must be exposed.

Funny part remains, despite such open admissions, thread title reads Syrian Civil War.

Last but not least its also in news that source of weapons and gas to both Isis and Assad is India but don't bother, keep your head in sand.


----------



## RoadRunner401

BATMAN said:


> Its near impossible to reason with unreasonable tribe. Let me try:



You mean People with brains and eyes aren't buying your BS.



BATMAN said:


> Its all over the news that Pakistani Shias are THE ruthless force involved in rapes and baby killings in Iraq & Syria.
> With departure of Zardari, numbers of travelers to Syria and Iraq may have been lowered, but still every Shia family has managed to contributed at least one able body man for Iraq /Syrian.... civil war, you may call it.



Your kinder garten grade failed personal brains farts aren't national news, your stats against every Shia are nothing more than homemade or buffoon mullah feed BULL crap, you continue to spread hatred on basis of lies and nothing more. You take what your brothers are actually doing and blame it on Shia, but unfortunately for you, world can see the truth. hence the reason most of the terrorist are being sent to hell and rest will soon follow

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ath-family-iraqi-mp-vian-dakhil-a7811216.html

A baby was fed to its own unwitting mother by Isis, who also raped a ten-year-old girl to death in front of her own family, an Iraqi MP has claimed. 

Vian Dakhil is a prominent Yazidi politician and has served as an important mouthpiece for the horrors perpetrated by Isis against her people. 

The Terrorist group believe the Yazidi minority – who follow their own religion and customs – are devil worshipers and have waged genocide against them. 

Where did I say I am fighting back? People fighting the terrorist should be punished and Terrorist should be what?

Zia was just one of the kids devil had and he had 1000s upon 1000s who continue to multiply all have to be sent back to hell and it will take some time



BATMAN said:


> It doesn't matter, if reason was misplaced history or (as you mentioned) some imaginary Wahhabi or some illusions about some one's house being a devil's house. You managed to surprise the world with the amount of hate you are filled with, but seriously children!



I suppose destruction of middle east and death of 1000s upon 1000s at the hands of Wahhabi terrorist is my imagination



BATMAN said:


> Ah... I'm sorry you said you are fighting back???
> Fighting back from who.... general Zia ul Haq? whatever..... baby killing is a crime which shouldn't go unpunished and all those Pakistanis, who served in Syria and Iraq must be exposed.






BATMAN said:


> Funny part remains, despite such open admissions, thread title reads Syrian Civil War.
> 
> Last but not least its also in news that source of weapons and gas to both Isis and Assad is India but don't bother, keep your head in sand.



Funny you know who is supplying weapons to ISIS and AL-Qaeda Terrorist, yet you don't know who is paying for those weapons

Biggest threat Pakistan facing now is the Wahhabi terrorist hence the reason Pakistan army and air force continue to send them to hell every day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

RoadRunner401 said:


> You mean People with brains and eyes aren't buying your BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Your kinder garten grade failed personal brains farts aren't national news, your stats against every Shia are nothing more than homemade or buffoon mullah feed BULL crap, you continue to spread hatred on basis of lies and nothing more. You take what your brothers are actually doing and blame it on Shia, but unfortunately for you, world can see the truth. hence the reason most of the terrorist are being sent to hell and rest will soon follow
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ath-family-iraqi-mp-vian-dakhil-a7811216.html
> 
> A baby was fed to its own unwitting mother by Isis, who also raped a ten-year-old girl to death in front of her own family, an Iraqi MP has claimed.
> 
> Vian Dakhil is a prominent Yazidi politician and has served as an important mouthpiece for the horrors perpetrated by Isis against her people.
> 
> The Terrorist group believe the Yazidi minority – who follow their own religion and customs – are devil worshipers and have waged genocide against them.
> 
> Where did I say I am fighting back? People fighting the terrorist should be punished and Terrorist should be what?
> 
> Zia was just one of the kids devil had and he had 1000s upon 1000s who continue to multiply all have to be sent back to hell and it will take some time
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose destruction of middle east and death of 1000s upon 1000s at the hands of Wahhabi terrorist is my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you know who is supplying weapons to ISIS and AL-Qaeda Terrorist, yet you don't know who is paying for those weapons
> 
> Biggest threat Pakistan facing now is the Wahhabi terrorist hence the reason Pakistan army and air force continue to send them to hell every day



What Isis is doing in regions mutually held under control by Iran and US is not the context.
I'm only afraid of the tribe from Pakistan, which went to Syria for any of the excuse (which you have given so far). I simply replied to your excuses and here you are accusing me? what next..?
IMO, those who went to Syria and Iraq must be exposed by state of Pakistan, irrespective whatever excuse they present.


----------



## RoadRunner401

BATMAN said:


> What Isis is doing in regions mutually held under control by Iran and US is not the subject.
> I'm only afraid of the tribe which went to Syria for what ever excuse (which you keep changing).
> Whatever you wrote is totally out of context, I simply reply to your excuses and here you are accusing me?
> Go chill... those who went to Syria and Iraq must be exposed, whatever their excuse was.



Is there a specific reason, you fear people fighting terrorist and not the terrorist? What about 1000s of Pakistani and Afghan Wahhabi that have joined Al Nusra and ISIS Terrorist, what should we do with them and their sympathizers?


----------



## BATMAN

RoadRunner401 said:


> Is there a specific reason, you fear people fighting terrorist and not the terrorist? What about 1000s of Pakistani and Afghan Wahhabi that have joined Al Nusra and ISIS Terrorist, what should we do with them and their sympathizers?



I fear them because they are basically being prepared for Pakistan, in Syria their hate and resolve is being tested by directors of theater.

My question to you: How do you identify a wahabi before executing him and his family? Why Iran let wahabis of Pakistan to travel Iraq and Syria?


----------



## Metanoia

BATMAN said:


> I'm enjoying.



If that's what you call enjoyment then you need help.


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Democratic Forces, Coalition Forces Liberate 80% of Raqqa*

The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), along with the anti-Daesh coalition have liberated 80 percent of the city and continue to clear mines and the remaining militants from the city’s squares where fighting persists.

MOSCOW (Sputnik) – The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), supported by the US-led coalition, announced on Wednesday that some 80 percent of the Syrian city of Raqqa from the Daesh terrorist group (banned in numerous countries).

"It can be said that 80 percent of Raqqa city has been liberated. Our units continue clearance of mine and remaining militants in the city’s squares where fighting continues," the SDF said in a statement.






© AFP 2017/ GEORGE OURFALIAN
US-Led Coalition Accuses Russia of Striking US-Backed Forces Near Deir ez-Zor

Earlier SDF media relations representative Mustafa Balli told Sputnik Turkiye that Daesh terrorists entrenched in the city of Raqqa were sending female suicide bombers into the fray. According to him, the fighting was raging in six districts of the city, including the city center, where the government buildings are located, and around the Saat and Delle squares where Daesh terrorists publicly executed civilians. 

SDF forces launched an offensive aimed at liberating the city of Raqqa that was held by Daesh terrorist group since 2013.

The US-led coalition of 68 nations started carrying out airstrikes against Daesh in Syria and Iraq in 2014, with the strikes in Syria not being authorized by the government of President Bashar Assad or the UN Security Council. Russia has been fighting terrorists in Syria at Assad's request since September 30, 2015. 

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201709201057546755-sdf-coalition-raqqa-daesh-liberation/


----------



## Muhammed45

BATMAN said:


> I fear them because they are basically being prepared for Pakistan, in Syria their hate and resolve is being tested by directors of theater.
> 
> My question to you: How do you identify a wahabi before executing him and his family? Why Iran let wahabis of Pakistan to travel Iraq and Syria?


You liar !
Your kind are blowing themselves in Pakistani cities, how low life liar could you be?

No wonder, your kind has destroyed Libya and Syria. How can you accuse the people that fled Pakistan to avoid any civil war in their motherland?
Your kind are exploding suicide belts in Lahore, Quetta, Peshawar, Islamabad ... and the kind of yours have their hands in the gloves of Saudi-Israeli intelligence services. 
No Shia commits suicide mission to visit 72 virgins of heaven, no need to prove it اظهر من الشمس
. 
You Madrassa kids, are ready to turn Pakistan into an other Libya, with everyday explosions, daily basis suicide missions. You and your kind are a curse to whole Muslim world. Allah's lanat on you and your kind. The destruction of Syria, Libya, Afghanistan and all of insecurity in Islamic world owes to you Madrassa kids.


----------



## vizier

Meanwhile nusra hts and its allies started attacking Hama region which would slow down operations in deiralzawr. Planes are readied to support Saa positions but safety checks should be more than ever now

Since:

It would be the easiest way for usa-israel to turn the tables back against Syria by making hts do another chemical attack in Idlib such as Sarin or Chlorine to accuse Syrian planes doing operations in close proximity.

Chem attack very possibly have been planned and rehearsed several times by now.

So what can be Syrian options to debunk such false flag operations immediately that occurs everytime Syria gains the upper hand. Several things that come to my mind.

-usage of armed drones imported from Iran or Russia for deep strikes close to city population centers. Drones cant carry chem weapons but atgms.
-realtime video recording of planes such as Syrian Su24 weapons cargo and its glonass-gps data and video records of weapons after landing taken by a third party for example Russian personnel to support Syrian operations with immediate concrete evidence after an hts chem attack.
-deep artillery strikes to predictable locations can trigger chlorine attacks there. Both artillery and heavy bombing should be focused on repelling hts attacks close proximity and should still be as unpredictable as possible as they can make a suicide chlorine squad as well.

There can be other measures but if no precaution is taken for another chem attack same story will repeat again without any significant backing making Syria give up the rights of its people by usa enforced new agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

*Russia warns US, says special forces helping Syrian troops*



https://www.apnews.com/c9ca12bd18f94757ba5e69c535f06609


----------



## Falcon29

@T-123456 

Is there an expected Turkish coordinated FSA operation in Idlib against Nusra Front anytime soon? It's being reported in Arab and Turkish media but not sure what Turkish media is reliable and which isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Falcon29 said:


> @T-123456
> 
> Is there an expected Turkish coordinated FSA operation in Idlib against Nusra Front anytime soon? It's being reported in Arab and Turkish media but not sure what Turkish media is reliable and which isn't.


There are some troop movements along the Iraqi border but nothing in the South( Syria,Idlib) yet.
Which Turkish media reported it?
Edit,some military vehicles were sent to the Hatay(near Idlib) region but no mention of any operation so,it could mean,nothing.
We'll have to wait for more news.
http://www.iha.com.tr/hatay-haberleri/sinira-askeri-arac-sevkiyati-devam-ediyor-hatay-1805727/
Its in Turkish.
Check this thread every now and then for more info,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/operation-euphrates-shield-updates-discussions.445718/page-551

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Russia MoD: SAT Imges: US special ops equipment at ISIL positions in Syria تصاویر روسیه از سوریه*





The Russian Ministry of Defense has released aerial images which they say show US Army special forces equipment north of the town of Deir er-Zor, where ISIS militants are deployed
https://www.rt.com/news/404365-us-special-forces-isis/


----------



## HAIDER

RoadRunner401 said:


> Definition of hypocrite. 1 :a person who puts on a false appearance of virtue or religion. 2 :a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings.AKA @BATMAN
> 
> 
> Lets analyze @BATMAN statement here shall we; If you are defending yourself from Wahhabi terrorist, or condemning Wahhabi terrorist, you are a hypocrite and shameless, but if you defend and sympathize with trash of the world "Wahhabi terrorist" and pick up weapons to please House OF DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!! You are an angel and going straight to heaven!!!!!!! Am I right so far @BATMAN
> 
> @BATMAN also the same person who said; If shia didn't come out of their homes they won't be killed, In other words Wahhabi terrorist blowing himself up is actually the victim here, so, obviously shia fighting back and killing the terrorist is bothering @BATMAN and others terrorist sympathizers like him.............


First his posted news was publish in BBC then ABC news after that Dawn posted. Still this news is not verified. Not even any local Pakistani source able to verified. Just ignore. Some people love to defend ISIS, they love to see destroyed Pakistan or any place of the world, but they will not tolerate the defeat of this clan of stray dogs in the hand of any Shia. 
Today will be his happiest day on his life because ISIS is waving its flag in Islamabad. 





https://www.dawn.com/news/1359750/police-remove-islamic-state-flag-waving-in-islamabad


----------



## RISING SUN

*Syria drops off the radar at UN general assembly*
Syria’s war has taken a new turn with the expected recapture of Raqa from the Islamic State, but world leaders gathered at the United Nations this week seem to be paying little attention. Once the focal point of a myriad of high-powered meetings during the UN General Assembly, Syria this year dropped off the diplomatic agenda, dwarfed by the crisis over North Korea and the Iran nuclear deal. Last year, tensions were running high at the UN assembly, with Western powers locked in heated exchanges with Russia and Iran, the Syrian government’s allies, over the offensive against rebel-held Aleppo. Since then, President Bashar al-Assad’s forces have retaken Aleppo and most of the opposition-held territory, backed by Moscow and Tehran. The Islamic State (IS) group is close to defeat in its two remaining Syrian strongholds: Raqa and Deir Ezzor. Russia, Iran and Turkey have set up four “de-escalation zones” in Syria and are working with the United States and Jordan in the south to bring about ceasefires that have eased the violence.

“The war in Syria is not over yet,” European Union foreign policy chief Federica Mogherini reminded foreign ministers at an EU-hosted meeting on Syria on Thursday. But she acknowledged that “the situation on the ground has improved. Daesh (IS) has been driven out from its strongholds,” and fighting has eased. “For many Syrians, this makes the difference between life and death.” Now in its seventh year of war that has left 330,000 dead, Syria has become an extremely complex conflict, but diplomatic efforts remain low profile.

The Kurdish issue and Israel’s growing involvement, fueled by fears that neighboring Syria will become a springboard for Iran, are shaping up as new crises, diplomats say. “Nothing is resolved”, said a European diplomat, who asked not to be named. The country remains deeply divided – some would call it a de-facto partition – five million Syrians are still refugees and a new outbreak of fighting is still possible, he said.

During his address to the assembly, French President Emmanuel Macron called for the establishment of a new Syria “contact group” to push for a diplomatic solution. Russia and the United States reacted coolly to the proposal. The administration of President Donald Trump has yet to define its Syria strategy beyond fighting IS militants and is refusing to give Iran, a key player in the war, a seat at the table.

“If the contact group had Iran in it, that would be difficult for us,” a senior US official told AFP this week following a meeting between the United States and allies on Syria. “The Americans have dropped out of the search for a political solution,” said the European diplomat. “Their focus is solely military: defeating IS.” The United Nations is planning to convene a new round of peace talks in the coming weeks between Syria’s government and the opposition, even though past negotiations have failed to yield more than incremental progress.
http://www.financialexpress.com/world-news/syria-drops-off-the-radar-at-un-general-assembly/867571/


----------



## oprih

Terrorist are finished. Assad roasted them with Russian bombs. The israelis are having a hard time sleeping at night while remembering the tragic faith of their terrorist brothers lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

MOSCOW:, September 25, 2017 19:10 IST
Updated: September 25, 2017 19:21 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...f-us-policy/article19752396.ece?homepage=true





In this Feb. 22, 2013 photo, Russian high level officer Valery Asapov, right, poses for a photo with Russian President Vladimir Putin, during an award ceremony in the Kremlin in Moscow, Russia. Russia's Defense Ministry said on Sunday, Lt. Gen. Asapov has been killed in fighting in Syria. | Photo Credit:  AP 


* The Russian Defence Ministry said on Sunday the general had been killed by shelling near Deir al-Zor. *

Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov said that “two-faced policy” of the United States was to blame for the death of Russian general Valery Asapov in *Syria, *RIA news agency quoted him as saying on Monday.

“The death of the Russian commander is the price, the bloody price for the two-faced American policy in Syria,” Mr. Ryabkov told reporters, according to RIA.

The Russian Defence Ministry said on Sunday the general had been killed by shelling near Deir al-Zor.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## 500

Putin aka Khamenai terrorists indiscriminately bomb Jusr ash Shughur. Populated town far from the frontlines:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912367189486968832
This is pure terrorism. Nothing else (when they indiscriminately shell bomb areas near the frontline thats war crime).


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1167071/middle-east

DUBAI: Iran’s Revolutionary Guards on Sunday struck bases of Daesh in eastern Syria with drones, Iranian state television reported.

It said vehicles, military equipment and ammunition were destroyed in the attack near the Syrian-Iraqi border.
In June, Iran fired missiles into eastern Syria, targeting bases of Daesh which had claimed responsibility for attacks in Tehran which killed 18 people.

The Revolutionary Guards are fighting in Syria against militant groups which oppose President Bashar Assad.

************




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1167271/middle-east


BEIRUT: US-backed forces in eastern Syria say Russia bombed their positions on Monday in a major natural gas field they recently captured from Daesh militants.

The Syrian Democratic Forces said a Russian airstrike killed one of its fighters and wounded two others in the Conoco gas field, in Deir Ezzor province. Russia’s Defense Ministry denied the report.

SDF fighters captured Conoco field, Syria’s largest, from Daesh militants on Saturday.

It was not the first time the SDF has accused Russia of targeting its forces in oil and gas-rich Deir Ezzor, where Russian backed Syrian troops are waging a separate offensive against the extremists. The two sides are racing to defeat the militants and snap up oil and gas fields, fueling fears of conflict between the two groups and their superpower sponsors.

Both the US and Russia have embedded special forces with their respective partners and are supporting their advances with aggressive air strikes.

The Pentagon accused Russian jets of attacking the SDF last week. Russia in turn said its forces were targeted twice from SDF-held territory.

SDF fighters have been making their way down the east bank of the Euphrates River in Deir Ezzor, while Syrian troops are mainly operating on the western bank. Last week, Syrian troops along with allied Shiite militias from across the region crossed into parts of the east bank, where they ran into fierce resistance from IS militants entrenched there.

“They are losing fighters wholesale,” said Germany-based Deir Ezzor native Omar Abu Layla, who is monitoring the battles through local contacts.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights says 72 pro-government fighters have been killed in battle with the jihadists since crossing the Euphrates last week. At least seven Russian soldiers have been killed, and Russia’s Defense Ministry acknowledged that one of its generals was killed in the area on Sunday.
Syria’s largest oil field, the Al-Omar, is located on the eastern side of the river.

Elsewhere in Syria, Russian and government warplanes stepped up their airstrikes against rebels as well as Al-Qaeda-linked insurgents in different areas, straining a patchwork of cease-fires and “de-escalation” agreements that brought relative calm in recent weeks.

Activists and monitoring groups reported airstrikes in Aleppo, Idlib and Hama provinces, as well as clashes between rebels and pro-government forces in northern Syria and on the outskirts of the capital, Damascus.

Two people were killed Monday in shelling on President Bashar Assad’s ancestral village of Qardaha, state media reported. Syria’s state broadcaster said the village has been shelled by “terrorists” for two days straight. It says two people were wounded Sunday.

Qardaha is located in the coastal mountains of northwest Syria. Assad’s father, the late president Hafez Assad, was born in Qardaha. He was buried there in 2000.

The village has been largely spared from Syria’s civil war, which grew out of demonstrations in 2011 against the Assad family’s four-decade rule.

The Observatory also reported the shelling, saying two civilians have been killed.


----------



## 500

Recent Russian terrorist strikes on Idlib and East Ghouta towns:




















Indiscriminate strikes on populated areas are a war crime and terrorism. Also all areas are in deescalation zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ts-in-syria/article19757630.ece?homepage=true
MOSCOW:, September 26, 2017 19:31 IST
Updated: September 26, 2017 19:31 IST





A frame grab taken from a footage released by Russia's Defence Ministry, November 17, 2015, shows a Russian Tupolev Tu-95MS long-range bomber dropping a bomb at an unknown location in Syria. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 


Russian Tu-95 strategic bombers have fired cruise missiles at Islamic State targets in Syria's Deir al-Zor and Idlib provinces, the RIA news agency quoted Russia's Defence Ministry as saying on Tuesday.

The strikes were carried out at a safe distance from U.S. special forces and U.S.-backed militias, the ministry was cited as saying.


----------



## bsruzm

"Russian road service military experts have erected a bridge across the Euphrates River, a few kilometers away from Deir ez-Zor in northeastern Syria. It will be used to deploy military equipment and troops to the eastern river bank."

Russian army puts up bridge in record time to deploy heavy arms, aid across Euphrates


----------



## Metanoia

Bad news from Syria as the ISIS seems to be having a field day in Deir Ez Zour area and the nearby major towns against the SAA and the Russians. Reports are that a couple of Russian advisers have been kidnapped and quite a few KIA as well alongside SAA soldiers.

@Serpentine @raptor22 @vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Metanoia said:


> Bad news from Syria as the ISIS seems to be having a field day in Deir Ez Zour area and the nearby major towns against the SAA and the Russians. Reports are that a couple of Russian advisers have been kidnapped and quite a few KIA as well alongside SAA soldiers.
> 
> @Serpentine @raptor22 @vostok




Russia denied that they had any soldiers captured, although it could have been contractors if Isis isn't spreading propaganda.

Notice how Isis is attacking Russian and Syrian positions with everything they have while Russia released satellite images of American forces in the middle of the dessert with nothing but humvies and no real patrols or anything protecting those US soldiers and clearly there is still many Isis forces in the area from various reports as well as Syrian casualties and Russian gun cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thetigerforces

500 said:


> Recent Russian terrorist strikes on Idlib and East Ghouta towns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate strikes on populated areas are a war crime and terrorism. Also all areas are in deescalation zones.



Dude... quit acting like you care about the Syrian people and the future of Syria... because its obvious you don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Russia denied that they had any soldiers captured, although it could have been contractors if Isis isn't spreading propaganda.
> 
> Notice how Isis is attacking Russian and Syrian positions with everything they have while Russia released satellite images of American forces in the middle of the dessert with nothing but humvies and no real patrols or anything protecting those US soldiers and clearly there is still many Isis forces in the area from various reports as well as Syrian casualties and Russian gun cameras.


Same Russian clowns who published proofs of Erdogans son trading oil with ISIS.






Russian state channel claims that this guys with Erdogan's son are ISIS terrorists (actually they are kebab restaurant owners).



Thetigerforces said:


> Dude... quit acting like you care about the Syrian people and the future of Syria... because its obvious you don't.


1) Don't judge me according to yourself.
2) Don't pretend you know what I am thinking.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Same Russian clowns who published proofs of Erdogans son trading oil with ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian state channel claims that this guys with Erdogan's son are ISIS terrorists (actually they are kebab restaurant owners).
> 
> 
> 1) Don't judge me according to yourself.
> 2) Don't pretend you know what I am thinking.




You know nothing about them but if I was you I would be more worried about being under surveillance for your online activities and propaganda.

And why are you quoting me where I talked about Russian and Syrian forces fighting Isis and you mention something about a supposed restaurant owner.

By the way Syrian forces took heavy losses today. I thought there was just empty desert and no Isis. Of course your response will be, 'Syrian forces are incompetent, they were killed by a few guys with rusty AKs'. It's just time to admit that sometimes you are full of shit.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You know nothing about them but if I was you I would be more worried about being under surveillance for your online activities and propaganda.


They are Ismail and Ali Kenber. Kebab restaurant owners from Istanbul:







> And why are you quoting me where I talked about Russian and Syrian forces fighting Isis and you mention something about a supposed restaurant owner.


I am saying that Russian sources are pathological liars. Pics they posted are lie too. 













> By the way Syrian forces took heavy losses today. I thought there was just empty desert and no Isis. Of course your response will be, 'Syrian forces are incompetent, they were killed by a few guys with rusty AKs'. It's just time to admit that sometimes you are full of shit.


US is fighting ISIS for 3 years and made exceptional successes. They drived ISIS from all major Iraqi towns and northern populated areas of Syria. The only reason Assadists started fighting ISIS is that they want to capture oil before Kurds. So much greed that they rushed to make a bridge before securing flanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> Russian state channel claims that this guys with Erdogan's son are ISIS terrorists (actually they are kebab restaurant owners).





500 said:


> They are Ismail and Ali Kenber. Kebab restaurant owners from Istanbul:


Thank you for correting him on our behalf.


----------



## Hindustani78

By: AFP | Beirut | Published:September 29, 2017 9:41 pm





This image posted online on Thursday, Sept. 28, 2017, by supporters of the Islamic State militant group on an anonymous photo sharing website, purports to show a gun-mounted vehicle operated by the group firing at Syrian troop in the eastern Syrian province of Deir el-Zour. The Arabic caption reads, “The incursion of Sheikh Abu Mohammed al-Adnani may God give him mercy. Cover with fire to the brother who carried out martyrdom attack.” (militant photo via AP)

*Most of Thursday's dead came south of the desert town of Sukhna, east of the ancient city of Palmyra.*

By: AFP | Beirut | Published:September 29, 2017 9:41 pm
http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...illed-in-is-attacks-monitoring-group-4867500/


The Islamic State group killed at least 58 Syrian government troops and militia as the jihadists put up fierce resistance to a Russian-backed offensive against some of its last bastions, a monitor said today. Most of Thursday’s dead came south of the desert town of Sukhna, east of the ancient city of Palmyra, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

IS put out a statement claiming to have killed scores of regime fighters in the area and also released what it said was an audio recording of its leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi urging resistance, the first such intervention in nearly a year.

Syrian troops pushed through the vast desert that separates the main cities of the west from the Euphrates Valley this summer and broke a three-year IS siege of government enclaves in the eastern city of Deir Ezzor earlier this month.

Yesterday’s attacks targeted government forces around Deir Ezzor and on their supply lines through the Sukhna area from the west, the Observatory said. “The first attacks were carried out against checkpoints manned by loyalist troops in Al-Shula,” a village near Deir Ezzor, the Britain-based monitoring group said. “IS then carried out a series of attacks against checkpoints along the length of the motorway from Al-Shula to south of Sukhna.”

Syrian state media made no mention of the army’s losses, but said its troops “confronted an attack by the terrorist Daesh group on the highway between Deir Ezzor and Palmyra, deep in the Badia desert.”

State news agency SANA said the army had “inflicted heavy losses on the ranks of the terrorists,” adding that army units were “currently working to clear remaining Daesh terrorists from the area and secure the highway for traffic.”

The attacks by the jihadists came as they face multiple offensives against the last bastions of their self-proclaimed caliphate – by US-backed fighters and Russian-backed government forces in Syria and by troops and paramilitaries in Iraq.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1169151/middle-east

MOSCOW: A Russian general killed in Syria had been seconded to the Syrian regime as a military commander, Russia’s military chief of staff said on Wednesday.

Moscow has long been a staunch ally of Syria, but the role of the deceased general reveals the extent to which Russia has become an integral part of President Bashar Assad’s ruling system.

Lt. Gen. Valery Asapov, 51, was killed on Saturday by shelling from Daesh positions near Deir Ezzor. He was the chief of staff of Russian forces deployed to the country and later became the commander of Syria’s Fifth Corps of volunteers, chief of general staff Valery Gerasimov said.

It was known that the Syrian Fifth Attack Troop Corps of volunteers, formed in late 2016, was equipped and advised by the Russians, but Damascus and Moscow had not previously announced it was under Russian command.

Speaking at Asapov’s funeral, Gerasimov said: “High prestige combined with care were outstanding features of his work.

“Of course, those qualities were displayed during his working trip to the Syrian Arab Republic, where he had been deployed from February this year,” Gerasimov said, addressing Asapov’s family and colleagues.

“He worked as the chief of staff of the group of our forces and then was in command of the Fifth Corps of volunteers ... A treacherous shell cut short his life.”

A security specialist, who worked in Syria alongside the Russian and Syrian military, said Asapov was de facto the commander of Syria’s Fifth Corps but he may have been listed as chief military adviser on paper.

“Syrian officers relied completely on our officers,” he said.

Hundreds of people, most of them from the Russian military, attended the funeral at the Federal Military Memorial Cemetery for Asapov who became the highest-ranking military officer to be killed in the Syrian war.

Inscriptions in Russian and Arabic on some of garlands said they were sent by President Assad, Syrian ministers and military commanders.


----------



## bsruzm

"The coalition said the cause of the incident is being investigated but one US military official told CNN that it was not due to enemy activity, describing it as a hard landing.
Another official said the aircraft was heavily damaged in the landing and is currently considered non salvageable for military use."
US aircraft crashes in Syria


----------



## 500

While ISIS gangbangs Assadist and Putin mercenaries, Russian air force keeps bombing civilians in Idlib (deescalation zone). Here pics from tonight:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> I am saying that Russian sources are pathological liars. Pics they posted are lie too.







The only pathological liar here is you, not only have you been caught with your pants down but you repeat the same propaganda over and over again; mainly that Russia lies about everything. You claimed Mig-29k can't takeoff from aircraft Carriers with weapons despite tons of videos and photos. You claimed SU-24s from Syria with laser guided weapons were fake, even after I provided sources and video confirming SU-24s can drop precision munitions you continued your conspiracies that Russia just lies.











500 said:


> US is fighting ISIS for 3 years and made exceptional successes. They drived ISIS from all major Iraqi towns and northern populated areas of Syria. The only reason Assadists started fighting ISIS is that they want to capture oil before Kurds. So much greed that they rushed to make a bridge before securing flanks.






The SSA and Russia has bent Isis over backwards like Hezbollah bent Israel over backwards in 2006. Hezballah has been packing Israeli fudge for the past 31 years and they just grow larger and stronger in numbers 




Isis is not even touching the Kurds or the Americans on the east bank of the Eurphrates, once SSA forces surprised Isis and everyone by advancing much quicker and further then imagined then the Kurds dashed towards Deir-Ezior to block the SAA.

It's also ironic that while you claim SAA does not fight Isis you use Ivan Siderenko as a source, ironically he posted plenty of information about heavy SSA and Isis clashed. It shows how stupid you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The only pathological liar here is you, not only have you been caught with your pants down but you repeat the same propaganda over and over again; mainly that Russia lies about everything. You claimed Mig-29k can't takeoff from aircraft Carriers with weapons despite tons of videos and photos.


All you showed is couple test photos. Funny that during that so called super duper aircraft carrier mission they did not show a single time it taking off with bombs.

I said that they are not battle ready yet and it turned hat I was 100% right.



> You claimed SU-24s from Syria with laser guided weapons were fake, even after I provided sources and video confirming SU-24s can drop precision munitions you continued your conspiracies that Russia just lies.


So far out of all Russian fleet, only Su-34 was seen with guided bombs in Syria. All others (Su-24, Su-25, Su-30, Su-35) always were flying with dumb bombs. There is only one picture of Su-24 with ancient junk missile on the ground which was made for show most probably.



> The SSA and Russia has bent Isis over backwards like Hezbollah bent Israel over backwards in 2006. Hezballah has been packing Israeli fudge for the past 31 years and they just grow larger and stronger in numbers


Hezbollah was miserably beaten in 2006. 



> Isis is not even touching the Kurds or the Americans on the east bank of the Eurphrates,


Thats very silly lie. Here recent pic of ISIS attacking SDF MRAP with ATGM:








> once SSA forces surprised Isis and everyone by advancing much quicker and further then imagined then the Kurds dashed towards Deir-Ezior to block the SAA.


It took HALF YEAR for Khamenai gangs to reach Deir Ez Zor through empty desert. If there were even little professional army they would reach it in 3 days.

The reason why SDF does not have heavy loses, advances fast and never lives ghanima to ISIS is because their commanders are competent and air support is professional. While Assadists are commanded by Khamenai generals who only know human waves and Russian generals who only know how to force soldiers to build dachas for them.

Another Assadist new T-62M captured by ISIS:









> It's also ironic that while you claim SAA does not fight Isis you use Ivan Siderenko as a source, ironically he posted plenty of information about heavy SSA and Isis clashed. It shows how stupid you are


I explained you zillion times. Assadists did nothing against ISIS till January 2017, when it was still strong. When ISIS began to collapse, greedy Assadists rushed to take empty lands. But since they are so unprofessional it took for them half year to reach Deir Ez Zor through open desert and they are still suffering heavy loses and regularly beaten by extremely weaken ISIS in open desert.

PS. If someone is worried, Tiger and his gf are safe:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

@500 @ptldM3

Sorry to butt in .. @500 if you have claimed Mig-29K can not take off from a carrier with weapon's load, you really need to recuse yourself from a defence forum. I hope you do know who is the first operator of a Mig-29K as a carrier based aircraft?

Cheers


----------



## ptldM3

hellfire said:


> @500 @ptldM3
> 
> Sorry to butt in .. @500 if you have claimed Mig-29K can not take off from a carrier with weapon's load, you really need to recuse yourself from a defence forum. I hope you do know who is the first operator of a Mig-29K as a carrier based aircraft?
> 
> Cheers



He is a schizo, there was photos and video of Mig-29Ks taking off with weapons and fuel tanks and he still denied it. Appearently the Indian navy and Russian navy got dooped into buying an aircraft that can't takeoff with weapons or maybe, one of the most experienced aircraft manufacturers can't build an aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1169901/middle-east




BEIRUT: Daesh has killed at least 73 Syrian regime troops and allied fighters in surprise attacks on their positions in a desert region, a monitor said on Friday.

The deaths came in Thursday attacks launched as the terrorist group faces a Russian-backed regime offensive against some of its last bastions. The extremist group claimed the attacks against several positions south of the town of Sukhna in central Homs province, saying its fighters had killed dozens of regime troops.

The attacks come a day after Daesh released what it said was an audio recording of its leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, the first in a year, in which he urged resistance.

Regime troops pushed through the vast desert that separates the main cities of the west from the Euphrates Valley this summer, and broke a Daesh siege of nearly three years on regime enclaves in the eastern city of Deir Ezzor earlier this month.

Thursday’s attacks targeted regime forces around Deir Ezzor and their supply lines through the Sukhna area from the west, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

“The first attacks were carried out against checkpoints manned by loyalist troops in Al-Shula,” a village near Deir Ezzor, the Britain-based monitoring group said.

“IS (Daesh) then carried out a series of attacks against checkpoints along the length of the motorway from Al-Shula to south of Sukhna.”

Syrian regime media made no mention of the army’s losses, but said its troops “confronted an attack by the terrorist Daesh group on the highway between Deir Ezzor and Palmyra, deep in the Badia desert.”

State news agency SANA said the army had “inflicted heavy losses on the ranks of the terrorists,” adding that units were “currently working to clear remaining Daesh terrorists from the area and secure the highway for traffic.” The observatory said at least 45 Daesh fighters had been killed in the fighting.

Meanwhile, the US-led coalition fighting Daesh militants has confirmed that another 50 civilians had been killed in strikes in Iraq and Syria, raising the total number of civilians it said it has killed to 735 since the conflict began in 2014.

The coalition said in a statement that during August, it had assessed 185 reports of civilian casualties and found that the additional 50 deaths occurred in 14 incidents that it deemed were credible.


----------



## Hellfire

ptldM3 said:


> He is a schizo, there was photos and video of Mig-29Ks taking off with weapons and fuel tanks and he still denied it. Appearently the Indian navy and Russian navy got dooped into buying an aircraft that can't takeoff with weapons or maybe, one of the most experienced aircraft manufacturers can't build an aircraft.



I didn't want to intervene but he should realise we are using Israeli avionics on Mig-29K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

hellfire said:


> Sorry to butt in .. @500 if you have claimed Mig-29K can not take off from a carrier with weapon's load, you really need to recuse yourself from a defence forum. I hope you do know who is the first operator of a Mig-29K as a carrier based aircraft?
> 
> Cheers


I've already answered it here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russ...age-to-mediterranean-sea.455994/#post-8817790

I would add, that India had not much choice.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Hindustani78 said:


> Russian Tu-95 strategic bombers have fired cruise missiles at Islamic State targets in Syria's Deir al-Zor and Idlib provinces, the RIA news agency quoted Russia's Defence Ministry as saying on Tuesday.
> 
> The strikes were carried out at a safe distance from U.S. special forces and U.S.-backed militias, the ministry was cited as saying.



WTF? Why is Russia wasting their long range cruise missiles???? They can just fly over ISIS and drop precision bombs on them.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hamartia Antidote said:


> WTF? Why is Russia wasting their long range cruise missiles???? They can just fly over ISIS and drop precision bombs on them.


phasing out old inventory and making room for newer one


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

JEskandari said:


> phasing out old inventory and making room for newer one



KH-101 only went into service in 2012. Their stuff only has a 5 year shelf life? Maybe they should phase out their 61 year old bomber's propeller engines instead.


----------



## Hellfire

500 said:


> I've already answered it here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russ...age-to-mediterranean-sea.455994/#post-8817790
> 
> I would add, that India had not much choice.



I read your answer. And you are absolutely incorrect about the role Mig-29K is playing today.

We have it designated for CAS too, in littoral amphibious operations.

Anyways, just wanted to indicate that you are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hamartia Antidote said:


> KH-101 only went into service in 2012. Their stuff only has a 5 year shelf life? Maybe they should phase out their 61 year old bomber's propeller engines instead.


they keep that to tell USA if you can keep b-52 active we also can keep Ty-95 active
by the way don't forget t=Ty-95MS are from 1981-93 not 1952 the old ones are all phased out


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

JEskandari said:


> they keep that to tell USA if you can keep b-52 active we also can keep Ty-95 active
> by the way don't forget t=Ty-95MS are from 1981-93 not 1952 the old ones are all phased out



It's good to know our 1950's jet bombers fly faster than their 1981 propellor bombers.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It's good to know our 1950's bombers fly faster than their 1981 bombers.


Lol, both of them are sitting dock in any protected area . they are relics of cold war


----------



## 500

Hamartia Antidote said:


> WTF? Why is Russia wasting their long range cruise missiles???? They can just fly over ISIS and drop precision bombs on them.


They failed many times so they are testing them.



hellfire said:


> I read your answer. And you are absolutely incorrect about the role Mig-29K is playing today.
> 
> We have it designated for CAS too, in littoral amphibious operations.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to indicate that you are wrong.


No, I am not wrong. For effective ground attack role u need 5 ton load with full tanks.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> They failed many times so they are testing them.
> 
> 
> No, I am not wrong. For effective ground attack role u need 5 ton load with full tanks.




Again stop talking BS. We have dozens of videos of cruise missiles that hit their targets. They have been in active duty for a while now and the missiles have been praised for their accuracy and range. Now you have to prove where they failed. You have proof? Nope, just like with everything you make false claims with nothing to it support your claims with. You just never know when to stop. It's like you claiming the SU-24 can't drop precision munitions despite the fact that all are equipped with TV displays for laser targeting. All sources cite it has the ability to drop precision weapons, many photos and videos of SU-24s with precision munitions exist and even the manufacture confirms the SU-24 can use precision munitions yet you claim otherwise.

The fact is you love to talk nonsense with zero evidence and love to argue with people that provide mountains of evidence. Let's use your logic...... Israeli F-35s cannot drop precision munitions, they can't fly faster then Mach 1, they have weaker engines and they are heavier. Now prove me wrong.

The only thing that failed is that overhype's turd called the Merkava and the conscript rejects that operates it in Lebonon. The world was laughing in 2006 and they are still laughing today in the fact that after over 30 years Israeli still cannot defeat Hezbollah and even funnier Hezbollah is stronger today then it was in 2006.


----------



## AmirPatriot

500 said:


> For effective ground attack role u need 5 ton load with full tanks.



Tell that to the USAF.






Air-to-Ground weaponry
7,000 lbs = about 3.1 tons





Air-to-Ground weaponry
8,324 lbs = about 3.7 tons





Air-to-Ground weaponry
5,662 lbs = about 2.5 tons

etc

http://www.f-15e.info/joomla/en/weapons/loadout-configurations/124-iraqi-freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> Syrian officers relied completely on our officers,” he said


Interesting.


----------



## ptldM3

AmirPatriot said:


> Tell that to the USAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air-to-Ground weaponry
> 7,000 lbs = about 3.1 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air-to-Ground weaponry
> 8,324 lbs = about 3.7 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air-to-Ground weaponry
> 5,662 lbs = about 2.5 tons
> 
> etc
> 
> http://www.f-15e.info/joomla/en/weapons/loadout-configurations/124-iraqi-freedom




Don't mind the kid. He is a clueless troll. The fact is an A-10 or SU-25 can take out an entire column of tanks with nothing but a strafing run from it guns. "Effective" is subjective, he is blowing sewage out of his mouth. If you have a single vehicle that needs to be taken out, whatever load you have would be sufficient. It would make zero difference if you drop a 250lbs bomb or 5000lbs bomb, either way it would be sufficient enough.

Aircraft such as Sukhois don't need any external fuel tanks because of their large internal capacity and loitering time as well as aerial refueling, thus his claim is void of logic. In other words fuel capacity and weapons load all depends on target, aircraft, and many other factors such as mission and aerial refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The Cancer of War: U.S. Admits to Using Radioactive Munitions in Syria*
01 Sunday Oct 2017
Posted by friends of syria in war crimes
Cancer, Chemical weapons, Depleted Uranium, Donald Trump, SAA, syria, USA




*(RPI) *Despite vowing not to use depleted uranium (DU) weapons in its military action in Syria, the U.S. government has now admitted that it has fired thousands of the deadly rounds into Syrian territory. As Foreign Policy Magazine reports:
_“U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) spokesman Maj. Josh Jacques told Airwars and Foreign Policy that 5,265 armour-piercing 30 mm rounds containing depleted uranium (DU) were shot from Air Force A-10 fixed-wing aircraft on Nov. 16 and Nov. 22, 2015, destroying about 350 vehicles in the country’s eastern desert.”_

Operation Inherent Resolve spokesman John Moore said in 2015 that:
_“U.S. and coalition aircraft have not been and will not be using depleted uranium munitions in Iraq or Syria during Operation Inherent Resolve.”_

Now we know that is not true.

Numerous studies have found that depleted uranium is particularly harmful when the dust is inhaled by the victim. A University of Southern Maine study discovered that:
_“…DU damages DNA in human lung cells. The team, led by John Pierce Wise, exposed cultures of the cells to uranium compounds at different concentrations.
“The compounds caused breaks in the chromosomes within cells and stopped them from growing and dividing healthily. ‘These data suggest that exposure to particulate DU may pose a significant [DNA damage] risk and could possibly result in lung cancer,’ the team wrote in the journal Chemical Research in Toxicology.”_

We should remember that the United States is engaged in military activities in Syria in violation of international and U.S. law. There is no Congressional authorisation for U.S. military action against ISIS in Syria and the United Nations has not authorised military force in violation of Syria’s sovereignty either.

The innocent citizens of Syria will be forced to endure increased risks of cancer, birth defects, and other disease related to exposure to radioactive materials. Depleted uranium is the byproduct of the enrichment of uranium to fuel nuclear power plants and has a half-life in the hundreds of millions of years. Damage to Syrian territory will thus continue long after anyone involved in current hostilities is dead.
https://friendsofsyria.wordpress.co...ts-to-using-radioactive-munitions-in-syria-2/


----------



## Hellfire

500 said:


> No, I am not wrong. For effective ground attack role u need 5 ton load with full tanks.




Can you source that requirement of 5 tons load failing which CAS can not be achieved? 

I am now intrigued to learn of this new concept.

Then, in your esteemed opinion, any aircraft flying from high altitude locales of Tibetan plateau for China (PLAAF) and from Leh for India (IAF) for close air support with less than full fuel load/armament load below 5 tons (due to altitude constraints and trade offs required thereof to carry maximum complement of armament/fuel as required) is not cleared for CAS?

I sincerely hope you can expand on this gem.

@randomradio @Abingdonboy @Gessler @nair @Foxbat Alok

Interesting take here .



Banglar Bir said:


> The innocent citizens of Syria will be forced to endure increased risks of cancer, birth defects, and other disease related to exposure to radioactive materials. Depleted uranium is the byproduct of the enrichment of uranium to fuel nuclear power plants and has a half-life in the hundreds of millions of years. Damage to Syrian territory will thus continue long after anyone involved in current hostilities is dead.
> https://friendsofsyria.wordpress.co...ts-to-using-radioactive-munitions-in-syria-2/




The innocent? 

Who started the war? Their own right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

AmirPatriot said:


> Tell that to the USAF.


I am talking about full load:

5*230 = 1150 kg
6*227 = 1362 kg
LANTIRN 205+240 = 445 kg
2 AIM-9 + 2 AIM-120 = (152+86)*2=476 kg
2 Drop tanks with 1810 kg fuel each ~ 4 ,000 kg

More than *7.4 tons* of total load.



hellfire said:


> Can you source that requirement of 5 tons load failing which CAS can not be achieved?


That's typical load for Hornets and Rafales during anti ISIS campaign.

MiG-29K barely takes 1 ton. During entire campaign they did not show even a single time taking off with bombs. I said this campaign is joke and I was 100% right. In fact it failed much more than I thought.


----------



## Hellfire

500 said:


> MiG-29K barely takes 1 ton. During entire campaign they did not show even a single time taking off with bombs. I said this campaign is joke and I was 100% right. In fact it failed much more than I thought.



So your 5 ton quip is based on singular experience of US and French fighting a bunch of ragtag fighters who do not have any airforce, have no AD assets worth the time of the day (except in case of downing an odd Syrian aircraft or helicopter of any of the belligerents) for downing fixed wings and who are operating in an environment of air superiority which is overwhelming (to be conservative and not risk going overboard)?

Extrapolating the inferences as above, should we write off Israeli Army seeing their rather difficult operations in Lebanon in the last conflict? Would that not be retarded inference?

And you have used this datum to broadly stroke the payload classification wherein you demarcate a fighter's operational role as being CAS or not?

I sincerely hope you introspect and understand how ridiculous your position is presently and what a load of crap you have posted in your posts to me. Last I checked, and here any military personnel will agree, the multi-role aircrafts were defined as being able to undertake a multitude of missions due to the inherent nature of their avionics, radar suites and armament integration. For the first time, you sir, have come up with weight and fuel as a system of classification. 

It is apparent you have no clue about the topic at hand.

@ptldM3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

hellfire said:


> So your 5 ton quip is based on singular experience of US and French fighting a bunch of ragtag fighters who do not have any airforce, have no AD assets worth the time of the day (except in case of downing an odd Syrian aircraft or helicopter of any of the belligerents) for downing fixed wings and who are operating in an environment of air superiority which is overwhelming (to be conservative and not risk going overboard)?


In conventional war u need even more. See F-15 load above.


----------



## 500

Back to topic.

First day of school in Euphrates Shield controlled Jarablus:














First day of school in SDF controlled Tabqa:














First day of school in Assad "liberated" Palmyra:

??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Russians kill 7 Hezbie terrorists:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914909081785299013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

500 said:


> No, I am not wrong. For effective ground attack role u need 5 ton load with full tanks.



The Mig-29K can lift 5T off a carrier with 4.5T of internal fuel. A2G weapons are a part of its loadout.

New uprated engines will only increase payload capacity. The Russians use a slightly better version than IN does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

randomradio said:


> The Mig-29K can lift 5T off a carrier with 4.5T of internal fuel. A2G weapons are a part of its loadout.
> 
> New uprated engines will only increase payload capacity. The Russians use a slightly better version than IN does.




I think it's time to ignor the Israeli idiot, he clearly just humiliates himself with his claims and is here to troll only.

@Deino please make a thread and merge all his posts so people can see how big of a troll he is.


Couple of his claims: SU-24 can't drop precision munitions. He has maintained this even after I provided evidence of photos SU-24s with precision munitions, videos of SU-24 dropping precision munitions, links proving it can use precision munitions and photos of its cockpit showing it is equipped with avionics that allow for precision munitions.

Then he claimed Russian cruise missiles 'failed many times'. He provided zero proof. In fact Russia provided drone footage of almost every cruise missile hitting it's target with 100% accuracy.


Then he claimed the Mig-29K can't take off with any payload more then 1 ton. There are dozens of photos of Mig-29Ks with heavy payloades and a few videos of those Mig-29Ks in afterburner about to launch. He is ignorant enough to believe the Indiana bought an aircraft that can't takeoff with weapons.




Of course, with relation to anything Russian his arguments is that if he didn't see it with his own eyes...it must be a lie and even if he seen it, it sucks and Russian are 'dumb liars'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

ptldM3 said:


> I think it's time to ignor the Israeli idiot, he clearly just humiliates himself with his claims and is here to troll only.
> 
> @Deino please make a thread and merge all his posts so people can see how big of a troll he is.
> 
> 
> Couple of his claims: SU-24 can't drop precision munitions. He has maintained this even after I provided evidence of photos SU-24s with precision munitions, videos of SU-24 dropping precision munitions, links proving it can use precision munitions and photos of its cockpit showing it is equipped with avionics that allow for precision munitions.
> 
> Then he claimed Russian cruise missiles 'failed many times'. He provided zero proof. In fact Russia provided drone footage of almost every cruise missile hitting it's target with 100% accuracy.
> 
> 
> Then he claimed the Mig-29K can't take off with any payload more then 1 ton. There are dozens of photos of Mig-29Ks with heavy payloades and a few videos of those Mig-29Ks in afterburner about to launch. He is ignorant enough to believe the Indiana bought an aircraft that can't takeoff with weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with relation to anything Russian his arguments is that if he didn't see it with his own eyes...it must be a lie and even if he seen it, it sucks and Russian are 'dumb liars'.
> 
> 
> View attachment 429217



To add to that:

A2G PGM: KAB-500










Touch and go with AShM





Rocket pods, KH-31A/P, KH-38, KH-59... all A2G weapons.





Buddy refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2 500 kg bombs is its best. But u need well trained pilots and good wind for it. During the only combat mission of Kuznetsoz it failed to achieve it.


----------



## randomradio

500 said:


> 2 500 kg bombs is its best. But u need well trained pilots and good wind for it. During the only combat mission of Kuznetsoz it failed to achieve it.



Nah, it can do better. 

But 2 KAB-500s or 2 KH-35s or 2 KH-31s are more than enough. It can carry 2 or 4 A2A missiles and a centerline fuel tank also. It's a pretty standard loadout. New weapons are being designed under PAK FA and those are going to make the loadout better.

The buddy refueling loadout proves it. The aircraft takes off with nearly 4.5T external load for this role.

The Kuznetsov is a very good carrier. The Mig-29s will definitely be doing well.

You don't have an argument here.


----------



## yavar

*Iran send thousands of tons aid to the Aleppo Syria ارسال محموله کمک‌های ایران به مردم حلب سوریه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


> *Iran send thousands of tons aid to the Aleppo Syria ارسال محموله کمک‌های ایران به مردم حلب سوریه*


Thanks Iran, I am proud to be Iranian
Unlike Americans and European allies which drop bomb on Syria, Iran help people of Syria with humanitarian aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria violence at worst level since Aleppo: ICRC*
*Heavy fighting raging in several regions of Syria is causing hundreds of civilian casualties, ICRC reports.*





Raqqa in northern Syria has been bombed by US-led coalition jets in recent months [Erik De Castro/Reuters]
The worst fighting since the battle for eastern Aleppo last year is raging in several regions of Syria, causing hundreds of civilian casualties, the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) has said.

Up to 10 hospitals have been reportedly damaged in the past 10 days, cutting off hundreds of thousands of people from access to healthcare, the aid agency said in a statement on Thursday, voicing alarm at the situation from Raqqa to Idlib and eastern Ghouta.

"For the past two weeks, we have seen an increasingly worrying spike in military operations that correlates with high levels of civilian casualties," Marianne Gasser, head of the ICRC's delegation in Syria, said.

"My colleagues report harrowing stories, like a family of 13 who fled Deir Az Zor only to lose 10 of its members to air strikes and explosive devices along the way."

In a separate development on Thursday, two Russian submarines fired 10 "Kalibr" cruise missiles from the Mediterranean Sea at rebel targets in Deir Az Zor province to support the Syrian army, Russian news agencies cited the defence ministry in Moscow as saying.

ICRC reported that some camps around Raqqa and Deir Az Zor are receiving daily more than 1,000 people, including many women and children, adding that humanitarian organisations are struggling to provide water, food and basic hygiene to the new arrivals.

"Military operations must not disregard the fate of civilians and of the vital infrastructure on which their survival depends," said Robert Mardini, ICRC's regional director for the Near and Middle East.

"Winning by any means is not only unlawful but also unacceptable when it comes at such human cost. We call once again on all those fighting in Syria to show restraint, and to abide by the basic tenets of international humanitarian law."

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based monitoring group, recorded the killing of 185 people, including 45 children and 46 women between September 29 and October 4 in several attacks, which it attributed to both the Russian and Syrian governments. 

In response, the Syrian opposition condemned in a statement on Wednesday the "horrific massacre against those fleeing in the suburbs of Deir Az Zor". 

"The warplanes of the Russian occupation committed a monstrous massacre near al-Ashira city south of Deir Az Zor, which led to the killing of no less than 50 civilians, mostly women and children". 

"The targeting of civilians fleeing the fighting occurred while they were crossing the Euphrates river ... when the Russian warplanes directly shelled them, and in broad daylight," it continued, addig that tens of thousands of Syrians are under siege and are being targeted by both the Syrian and Russian armies.

The Syrian army, under President Bashar al-Assad, launched an offensive recently to gain control over Deir Az Zor, one of the cities on the Euphrates, which was mostly held by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) group since 2014. 

Aided by the Russian military and Iran-backed fighters, the Syrian government managed to lift the siege after three years. 

But despite the signing of an agreement to secure "safe zones" for civilians escaping the fighting, casualties and attacks on lifesaving facilities have continued to mount. 

Last week, the New York-based Physicians for Human Rights (PHR) condemned Russia and the Syrian government for "the worst string of attacks" on hospitals in Syria in Idlib, northwest of Deir Az Zor. 

"What that tells us is that this looks like a strategy to punish the civilian population and take out the hospitals so that healthcare is impossible," Marianne Mollman, PHR's director of research and investigations, told Al Jazeera. 

Heavy fighting soared last year during the battle for Aleppo, which ended in December 2016 when Russia-backed Syrian government took control of the major city from rebels.

Abdulkafi Alhamdo, a professor at the University of Aleppo, who is from the city but is now living on the Aleppo countryside after being displaced by the war, said residents in parts of Aleppo were still enduring "horrific" conditions.

"People are living a nightmare of being arrested any time, and a lot of people are afraid of going back to Aleppo [city]," he told Al Jazeera via Skype.

"Of course, this is in addition that Aleppo now is without any services - no electricity, no water - because all the cables and the pipes were destroyed or stolen when Assad took control of the eastern part of Aleppo," Alhamdo added.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/10/syria-violence-worst-level-aleppo-icrc-171005104329409.html


----------



## 500

Wadi Barada "liberated" by Assad aka Khamenai thugs:





















This town signed cease fire with Assad in 2013, but then in 2017 they broke cease fire ad leveled flourishing town to dust.


----------



## Falcon29

@T-123456 

.....
Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan says Ankara-backed Free Syria Army rebels have launched a major operation in northwestern Syria against former al-Qaeda-linked fighters.

The push on Saturday comes as Turkey along with Russia and Iran prepare to set up a so-called "de-escalation" zone in Idlib province, in line with deals in talks in Kazakhstan's capital, Astana, aimed at ending the Syrian civil war.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...ng-fsa-rebels-idlib-push-171007134000451.html
.....

The media got something right this time, seems like this will go smoothly as many have already left the HTS group to join this wider coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

#Road_To_Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Falcon29 said:


> @T-123456
> 
> .....
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan says Ankara-backed Free Syria Army rebels have launched a major operation in northwestern Syria against former al-Qaeda-linked fighters.
> 
> The push on Saturday comes as Turkey along with Russia and Iran prepare to set up a so-called "de-escalation" zone in Idlib province, in line with deals in talks in Kazakhstan's capital, Astana, aimed at ending the Syrian civil war.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...ng-fsa-rebels-idlib-push-171007134000451.html
> .....
> 
> The media got something right this time, seems like this will go smoothly as many have already left the HTS group to join this wider coalition.


I think this is a preparation for an attack from both sides(south and east) on the ''Afrin canton'' of the YPG/PKK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad child soldiers killed at Sukhna:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

(*quote from Reuters article)
*Turkish military vehicles enter Syria's Idlib: sources*

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Turkish military vehicles crossed the Syrian border into Idlib on Sunday, a local resident and a local rebel said, after Ankara announced an operation by rebel groups in the area, which is controlled by rival jihadist alliance Tahrir al-Sham.

Both sources said the vehicles travelled under escort from Tahrir al-Sham, whose fighters accompanied them along a road. However, the jihadists and the Turkish military had earlier exchanged fire in a nearby area.

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday that Syrian rebels backed by Turkish forces would launch an operation in Idlib and warned that Turkey would not allow “a terrorist corridor” near its borders.

The operation follows a deal between Turkey and Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s allies Russia and Iran to impose a “de-escalation” zone in Idlib and surrounding areas to reduce warfare there, an agreement that did not include Tahrir al-Sham.

Reuters witnesses, the local resident and local rebel, and the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based war monitor, said the Turkish military and Tahrir al-Sham exchanged fire near the village of Kafr Lusin in Idlib early on Sunday.

The clashes involved Tahrir al-Sham firing on a Turkish bulldozer removing sections of a border wall and Turkish artillery returning fire, the local resident and rebel and the Reuters witness said.
(*end quote)


----------



## 500

HTS captured Abu Dali village. Assad/Russia bombed marked in Maarat an Numan in revenge, far away from fronlines















Pure terrorism and nothing else.


----------



## Falcon29

What happened to that 'spiritual figure' leader, Muhaysinni? I read recently that he deserted HTS due to his reasoning that HTS began fighting with other opposition groups. I don't take him seriously, however, he left because rumors of operation in Idlib. This guy cares about fame and is seeking glory with some kind of status, riling up young men to take up arms while seeking safety all the time he's been there. Probably making good money too and married several wives. Don't know why the Syrian people on the ground tolerate people that claim they are in it because of pleasing God or whatever, when you can tell that's a total joke. 

The opposition is plagued by people in it for the money or whatever else. Especially their political leaders whom behavior does not reflect stated intentions. Whatever they're seeking is not going to work. 

Meanwhile HTS is not even being targeted in the Idlib operation. Apparently a settlement has been reached. Syrian opposition has no purpose anymore. The ones near Jordan border just answer to US-Jordanian war room. The ones north are buffer zone for Turkey. Ones in Idlib don't know what their purpose is. Then you have Daesh a psychopathic group also obsessed with attention and glory, anarchy and suicidial tendencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arab Muslim people need to seriously look inward, you people are the problem. Anyone can sell you a story and put on a religious face. Someone like Golani or Baghdadi or Muhaysinni are viewed as pious leaders, because of what they say. No one questions their intentions, no one tries to investigate their character to recognize if they are in it for glory, wealth, power, status, etc.... You can find a non bearded student that dresses in jeans that is much more pious than all these leaders combined, but society will not accept him because he doesn't 'dress' like a pious person or doesn't sell people stories or ramble about being among the 'rightly guided people'. These idiotic people are never going to change, they will continue to isolate good people who don't seek attention, money or fame and just want to make things better and are honest and not corrupt. And these good people will want nothing to do with activism in the region, and the gap is filled in by either brain dead(or not) people seeking wives, money, attention, praise or corrupt people making good money and living outside the nation. And you have wicked Arabs still scrambling trying to pit blame elsewhere or pretending like they still have something going.

There is something really wrong with this Muslim community. A person that says nice words(religious sermon), grows a beard, prays, but is corrupt, does not take just stances(political or social), is a womanizer, etc.... is rewarded by the society. People praise and follow them and some girls wish to be married with these incredible 'scholars'. This type person is considered better than a person who doesn't have much religious knowledge, is on and off with prayers, but has a superior character, is honest, is just and seeks good for the sake of God and not for attention or praise. You people have no morals, that is the sad truth. You are not driven out of desire to do good. All you believe in maximizing what benefit religion can bring to your social life or political scene.

This was the same in the past too, one example is Prophet's Grandson who was driven out of desire to good. He saw what phony people were leading the Muslims, and he asked Muslim for help, guess what, they didn't help him because if there is corruption in leadership there is corruption in people. And nevertheless he didn't abandon his desire to do good and refused to integrate with the corrupt majority, and paid a price with his own life and many of his companions, children, etc....

There's no point in trying to change you, you do not seek good leaders and have no desire to do good. This goes to all humans in the world too. People today desire to be the mainstream representation of a successful male or female. Which is outgoing, good looking, smart, successful, enjoying life to the fullest, etc.... And you may think nothing is wrong with that, but this is the result you are going to get. An society where there is no justice, even for small matters or personal matters. I don't know how God has patience for us, we were kicked out of Paradise thanks to this arrogant majority that believe they are right.

..........
..........
*Relevant:*

I heard the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) say: The first of people against whom judgment will be pronounced on the Day of Resurrection will be a man who died a martyr. He will be brought and Allah will make known to him His favours and he will recognize them. [ The Almighty] will say: And what did you do about them? He will say: I fought for you until I died a martyr. He will say: You have lied - you did but fight that it might be said [of you]: He is courageous. And so it was said. Then he will be ordered to be dragged along on his face until he is cast into Hell-fire. [Another] will be a man who has studied [religious] knowledge and has taught it and who used to recite the Quran. He will be brought and Allah will make known to him His favours and he will recognize them. [The Almighty] will say: And what did you do about them? He will say: I studied [religious] knowledge and I taught it and I recited the Quran for Your sake. He will say: You have lied - you did but study [religious] knowledge that it might be said [of you]: He is learned. And you recited the Quran that it might be said [of you]: He is a reciter. And so it was said. Then he will be ordered to be dragged along on his face until he is cast into Hell-fire. [Another] will be a man whom Allah had made rich and to whom He had given all kinds of wealth. He will be brought and Allah will make known to him His favours and he will recognize them. [The Almighty] will say: And what did you do about them? He will say: I left no path [untrodden] in which You like money to be spent without spending in it for Your sake. He will say: You have lied - you did but do so that it might be said [of you]: He is open-handed. And so it was said. Then he will be ordered to be dragged along on his face until he is cast into Hell-fire. It was related by Muslim (also by at-Tirmidhi and an-Nasa'i).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

^I've read lot of muslim religious interpretations on internet but there are only 3 things they have in common:

1. Imam Maghdi
2. Army from Khorasan
3. Big battle in Syria(or Israel, or Saudi Arabia)

Some quote army from Khorasan under black flags which sounds like ISIS. Some say army from Khorasan is Maghdi's army, others say it's opposed army....I don't know..


----------



## Falcon29

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> ^I've read lot of muslim religious interpretations on internet but there are only 3 things they have in common:
> 
> 1. Imam Maghdi
> 2. Army from Khorasan
> 3. Big battle in Syria(or Israel, or Saudi Arabia)
> 
> Some quote army from Khorasan under black flags which sounds like ISIS. Some say army from Khorasan is Maghdi's army, others say it's opposed army....I don't know..



Army of Black flags is a fabricated narration. It was written down during Abbasid era I believe and those opposed to the rulers wrote such things. Also many narrations of battles or details regarding the Mahdi are also fabricated. The opposing army you are referring to is one that will come from direction Syria/Iraq towards Mecca after people pledge allegiance to someone to be their leader who will not be known as the Mahdi until afterward where the army sinks into the ground on the way there. I've also read that the people won't be judged, meaning that the army was sent to understand the situation on the ground, not to pursue the people there.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Russian forces kill '120 ISIL fighters' in Syria's east*
*Large number of fighters, including foreign mercenaries, killed in air raids in Deir Az Zor, Russian officials say.*

Russian forces have killed about 120 ISIL fighters and more than "60 foreign mercenaries" in a series of attacks in Syria's east over the past 24 hours, the defence ministry said.

About 80 Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) fighters died in a raid on a command post in the al-Mayadeen area of Deir Az Zor province, the ministry said, adding that 40 fighters were killed near the border town of Al Bukamal, also in Deir Az Zor.

The ministry also said that "large numbers of foreign mercenaries" coming into Al Bukamal from neighbouring Iraq were killed in a Russian air raid.

Many of them came from the former Soviet Union, Tunisia, and Egypt, according to the ministry.

Al-Mayadeen is one of ISIL's last bastions in Syria.

READ MORE: Syria's civil war explained from the beginning

The advances against ISIL (also known as ISIS) in Deir Az Zor have cost a heavy civilian death toll from Russian and coalition air raids.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said Russian aerial bombardment on Thursday night killed 14 people, including three children, fleeing across the Euphrates on rafts near al-Mayadeen.

Russia has not acknowledged any civilian deaths from its attacks since it intervened in Syria in 2015, and dismisses the Observatory's reporting as biased.

Moscow has been carrying out air raids in support of its ally Damascus targeting both ISIL in Deir Az Zor province and rival groups led by al-Qaeda's former Syria affiliate in Idlib province in the northwest.







Source: Al Jazeera News

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...isil-fighters-syria-east-171007092905595.html


----------



## Hindustani78

A fighter of Syrian Democratic Forces takes up a position inside a building at the frontline in Raqqa, Syria on Saturday. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...g-for-final-push-in-raqqa/article19828582.ece


U.S.-backed fighters in northern *Syria *are preparing for a final offensive on neighborhoods still held by the Islamic State group in the city of Raqqa, a spokesman for the group said on Monday.

Mustafa Bali of the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces told The Associated Press that the battle is expected to last between seven to 10 days. The extremists still have hundreds of fighters in the city that was once their de facto capital.

The Kurdish-led forces launched an offensive against IS in Raqqa in early June, under the cover of airstrikes by the U.S.-led coalition. The Kurdish-led group has captured 80 % of the city, leaving IS in control of parts of the Raqqa’s center and north.

“The Syrian Democratic Forces are reinforcing positions ahead of the final attack on the city of Raqqa,” Bali said by telephone on Monday, speaking from northern Syria.

The loss of Raqqa would be another major blow to IS, which has suffered significant setbacks over the past year, including the loss in July of Mosul, Iraq’s second largest city and the biggest that the extremists ever held.

The battles have been ongoing for weeks in Raqqa. SDF fighters and Syrian government forces are also marching in the eastern province of Deir el-Zour, the last stronghold for IS in eastern Syria.

Backed by Russian airstrikes, Syrian troops and their allies have been pushing along the western bank of the Euphrates River while SDF fighters are moving along the eastern bank. There have been concerns about a clash between the U.S.-backed fighters and President Bashar Assad’s forces.

Meanwhile, Turkey’s military said on Monday that Turkish troops moved into Syria’s northwestern Idlib province the previous day as part of an operation to enforce a “de-escalation” zone that was internationally agreed earlier this year.

The Turkish troops crossed into Syrian territory on Sunday to begin “reconnaissance activities” in Idlib, a statement from Ankara said. It did not say how many troops were involved, but added the force would create “observation points” in the region.

Also on Sunday, Turkish forces shelled areas along the border in an area dominated by al-Qaeda-linked militants in Syria.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Turkey would not allow a “terror corridor” by Kurdish militia aiming to link its territories from eastern Syria to the Mediterranean, amid reports that the Turkish deployment could also serve to curb possible territorial gains by the U.S.-backed Kurdish fighters.

Ankara sees the Syrian Kurdish forces as an extension of its own minority Kurdish insurgency.


----------



## 500

Turkey enters Idlib:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*US-Daesh Cooperation "Confirms Syrian 'Civil' War is a US-Backed Proxy Conflict"*
© AP Photo/ Militant website
OPINION
21:26 11.10.2017(updated 21:33 11.10.2017)Get short URL
72474400
Moscow and Damascus have stepped up pressure against the US, urging Washington to explain its "selective blindness" toward Islamists operating near US forces in Syria, and accusing the Pentagon of supplying terrorists with arms. Speaking to Sputnik, Canadian historian Michael Carley said that Russia and Syria's concerns don't surprise him one bit.

On Wednesday, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov asked Washington to explain why it was providing aid to al-Nusra Front-affiliated militants in the southern de-escalation zone.

US-Led Coalition Destroys Everything in Syria Except for Daesh - Damascus
The same day, Syrian Foreign Minister Walid Muallem accused the US-led coalition of destroying everything in Syria apart from the terrorists themselves. Muallem's remarks echoed similar comments made by the Russian Defense Ministry earlier. At his October 10 press briefing, Konashenkov complainedthat US assistance for terrorists coming into Syria from Iraq "raises serious questions" about the US-led anti-Daesh coalition's real objectives.

Asked to comment on the situation, University of Montreal history professor Michael Carley told Radio Sputnik that there was "absolutely nothing new" in the concerns brought up by Konashenkov. 

"This [US] involvement with ISIS [Daesh/ISIL] and various other Islamist terrorist groups in Syria has been going on for a long time," the observer said. For instance, one can recall "the reports from a couple years ago – that after the destruction of Libya, the CIA aided Islamic terrorists from that country and transported them to Syria along with various Libyan arms to get the war started in Syria."

"Another example from several years ago: when Palmyra was attacked and taken the first time by ISIS, it took them three days to cross the deserts; the Americans knew about it and let them [carry on]."

Moscow Wants Washington to Explain Why Militants Operate Near US Forces in Syria
According to Carley, there is every reason to suspect that the US anti-Daesh campaign is a phony war. "They pretend to fight [Daesh]. They like to bomb desert, blow up sand; they pretend they're fighting IS, but often turn a blind eye to them. The only people that don't seem to know anything about what's going on between the US, ISIS, Nusra, al-Qaeda and so on are the American public."

Asked about the possible motives Washington may have behind this apparent drive to keep these terrorist groups going, Carley said that there are two primary reasons:

"The United States government has two objectives. One is to wreak havoc in Syria. Everyone knows that the US objective is to get rid of Bashar al-Assad and partition Syria. The other primary objective is to get Russia. Neocons in Washington are absolutely furious with Russia for having queered their pitch in Syria, and for preventing US intervention from succeeding in overthrowing Assad."

On Monday, the Syrian Defense Ministry provided video evidence of arms confiscated from terrorist groups confirming that most of the weapons were manufactured by the US or its allies. 

Russian Airstrikes Destroy Daesh Command Center, Kill 70 Terrorists Near Mayadin
Asked to comment on that development, Carley emphasized that of course "it's not a secret. These arms come from all over the place…The Americans, the Saudis, the Qataris until recently paid for the armaments, they were shipped from various places to Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, and they ran them with trucks into Syria. It's been going on for years; there's absolutely nothing new here to talk about."

*Syrian War 'Not a Civil War'*

Speaking about the strife that the Syria endured over the last half-decade or so, the academic said that it was important to emphasize that this is not a civil war, as it has often been characterized, but a "proxy war, waged by the United States and its allies."

From the beginning, he said, large numbers of non-Syrian foreigners have been engaged in a fight against the Syrian government. These foreigners have arrived in the country through Jordan, Turkey and Iraq "to fight as mercenaries paid by the Saudis, Qataris or the Americans to fight the Syrian government…There were obviously domestic problems inside Syria, but there would never have been a proxy war against Syria if the United States hadn't decided to wage it," Carley insisted.

Unfortunately, the analyst believes that even if Damascus and Baghdad do manage to thoroughly defeat Daesh, "there's still the problem of the Kurds, and the Americans are thoroughly backing the Kurds. The Israelis are backing them too. The idea is to mess up the Middle East, to weaken any sort of resistance to American and Israeli domination of the region."

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201710111058147368-us-daesh-cooperation-motivation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ejaz007 said:


> *US-Daesh Cooperation "Confirms Syrian 'Civil' War is a US-Backed Proxy Conflict"*


The only one who cooperates with ISIS are Assadists. ISIS marched 30 kms through Assad controlled territory and attacked the rebels:












They even brought tanks with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*British ‘White Widow' Sally Jones killed by US drone strike in Syria: report*


----------



## 500

So far Turkish operation is limited to small strip near Afrin:






But even this is better than nothing. Daret Izza was subject to most sadistic Assad Putin terror strikes:


Cluster bombs:





Thermobaric bombs:





Incendiary cluster bombs:





UR-77 charge barrel bombs:





All these weapons are illegal in urban areas, they are war crime and pure terrorism. Especially since this town is far from any front lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918834562444210176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1176791/middle-east

CAIRO: Syrian factions agreed to a cease-fire in southern Damascus as part of a deal brokered by Cairo and Moscow, Egyptian state media reported on Thursday.

The cease-fire, which includes Jaish Al-Islam, Jaish Ababil and Aknaf Beit Al-Maqdis, went into effect at midday Thursday.

“We announced a preliminary agreement over the will to enter into a cease-fire and de-escalation deal for the area,” said Jaish Al-Islam political leader Mohammed Alloush, adding that details will be worked out in the near future.
The announcement did not name the areas included, and did not mention the Syrian government. There was no immediate comment from Damascus.

Following a meeting with rebel factions, Alloush thanked Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi for his role in the negotiations, and for pushing for a political solution to Syria’s war, Egypt’s Al-Ahram newspaper reported.

Backed by Russia, Iran and Shiite militias, the Syrian government has pushed back rebels across the country over the past year, shoring up its rule over the main urban centers.

A string of cease-fire deals in recent months has eased fighting in western Syria, including a truce in the southwest brokered by Russia and the US.

In recent months, Egypt has held negotiations with several Syrian opposition factions while maintaining good ties with Damascus.

Cairo mediated a cease-fire agreement in August in Eastern Ghouta after hosting talks between Syrian opposition factions and Russia’s Defense Ministry.

“Egypt is placing itself as an impartial meditator in the Syria crisis, and this is being welcomed by regional and international sides of the conflict, except for Turkey,” Egyptian political analyst Sameh Rashed told Arab News.
“Egypt began playing a mediator role in recent months, as the ongoing situation is pushing all sides of the conflict to seek a political solution instead of a military victory.”

Cairo will be in charge of monitoring parties’ commitment to the agreement, Rashed said.

Rebel factions hold a small pocket of territory south of Damascus, bordered to the west by a Daesh enclave and surrounded from the other sides by Syrian government troops and allied forces.

Through a series of military offensives and evacuation deals, the government has cleared out several opposition pockets around the capital.

Thousands of rebels and civilians have poured into rebel-held Idlib province in northwest Syria, transferred out of areas captured by government forces.

**************




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1176796/middle-east

ANKARA: Turkey is accelerating its military buildup around Idlib with the deployment of more units and drones to determine surveillance points in the Syrian province.

The deployment is part of the de-escalation deal brokered in Astana last month between Ankara, Tehran and Moscow.

On Wednesday, armored personnel carriers and other military vehicles were transferred to border units to increase preparedness, while additional reconnaissance teams entered Syria.

Idlib is mainly controlled by Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham (HTS), which rejects the Astana process. Turkey’s operation is mainly aimed at clearing out HTS and implementing a de-escalation zone in the province.

Another Turkish priority is to contain territorial contiguity between the Syrian regions of Afrin and Kobane, which are controlled by the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG).

Ankara considers the YPG a terrorist organization with links to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), which has been waging an insurgency against the Turkish state for more than three decades.

Turkish media report that the army will determine 14 locations in Idlib to establish surveillance points to deploy Turkish soldiers.

Experts are conducting feasibility studies, with unmanned drones flying over the area. Spots where the Turkish military may be vulnerable to attack will also be determined.

Reconnaissance teams are working closely with local forces, and Turkish military units will be stationed on Syrian soil once the feasibility studies are complete, the Turkish daily Hurriyet reported.

Following Operation Euphrates Shield, this is the second time in a year that Turkey’s military has crossed into northern Syria.

“Idlib is important for several reasons,” Oytun Orhan, a researcher on Syria at the Ankara-based think tank Orsam, told Arab News.

“By solving or at least freezing the problem in Idlib, Turkey will avoid the risk of a refugee influx. By deploying the Turkish military on the borders of the de-escalation zone in Idlib, Turkey will prevent a possible YPG advance from Afrin. Also, Ankara will prepare suitable conditions for a future attack on Afrin.”

Given that Turkey’s Idlib operation is in coordination with Russia and Iran, Orhan said it has indirect consent from the Syrian regime.

“So there will be no negative reaction to Turkey’s move. The long-term plan is to divide the radicals from the moderates, then find a political solution to the Syrian conflict. Then Turkey will probably leave Idlib in the context of a political solution.”

Cengiz Tomar, professor of international relations at Marmara University, told Arab News: “The Turkish Army will bear a kind of peacekeeping mission in the region.”

But he does not expect an operation in Afrin anytime soon. “Afrin is under US protection, while Russia still maintains contact with the YPG in the region,” Tomar said.

“HTS has about 10,000 fighters in Idlib. There might be an understanding between it and Turkish forces to pull back to another region because HTS isn’t likely to prefer clashing with them.” 

*************





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1176956/middle-east

BEIRUT: Turkish forces that entered Syria’s Idlib province late on Thursday have started setting up observation positions that appear aimed at containing a Kurdish militia, a senior rebel involved in the operation said early on Friday.

“The allied Turkish armed forces have entered Syrian territory and begun setting up observation posts,” said Mustafa Sejari, an official in a Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebel group.

Turkey sent a convoy of about 30 military vehicles into rebel-held northwest Syria through the Bab Al-Hawa crossing in Idlib, rebels and a witness said.

President Tayyep Erdogan announced the deployment on Saturday, saying Turkey was conducting a “serious operation” with rebel groups it supports, as part of a “de-escalation” deal it agreed last month with Iran and Russia in Kazakhstan.

Turkey has been a big supporter of rebels fighting Syrian President Bashar Assad throughout the war. But since last year Ankara has focused on securing its border, both from jihadists and from Kurdish forces that control much of the frontier area inside Syria.

The Astana agreement with Assad’s foreign allies Russia and Iran involves reducing warfare in several regions of Syria, including Idlib and adjacent swathes of the northwest, the most populous rebel-held area.

Tahrir Al-Sham, a powerful jihadist alliance that controls much of that territory, is not party to the de-escalation deal, and is at odds with some of the rebel groups that Turkey supports.

However, its forces gave an escort to the Turkish convoy late on Thursday, witnesses said, indicating that there might not be any fighting between them.

Residents of northwest Syria and the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights have reported intense air raids on Idlib and nearby areas for months.

The convoy was heading toward Sheikh Barakat, a high area overlooking rebel-held territory and the Kurdish YPG-controlled canton of Afrin, the witnesses said.

“(Turkey’s deployment is) in line with Astana 6 resolutions to ensure the area is protected from Russian and regime bombing and to foil any attempt by the separatist YPG militias to illegally seize any territory,” said Sejari.

**************

*Main force of Turkish troops enter Syria's Idlib*
Turkish trucks carrying rocket systems parked behind earth defenses in Reyhanli, close to the border with Syria’s Idlib province, following the deployment of troops to Syria as part of a monitoring mission. Hatay, Turkey. Oct. 13, 2017.

























October 13 2017 09:51:00
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/sy...rashed-in-turkey-released-from-custody-120780
*Syrian jet pilot whose jet crashed in Turkey released from custody*
*HATAY*






A Turkish court early on Oct. 13 decided to release on judicial control a Syrian military pilot whose jet crashed near the Turkish border in March, according to judicial sources.

Mehmet Sufhan, 56, who faces charges of espionage and border violations, was released pending trial, said the source.

Sufhan was found alive after ejecting safely when his jet was reportedly shot down by opposition forces as it took off from the port city of Latakia to strike Idlib on March 4.

After being found and undergoing medical treatment, he was remanded in custody.


----------



## 500

As Assadist advance refugees flee to SDF and Turkish areas:







https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefw...lacement_and_intentions_september_2017_v5.pdf


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ered-in-last-24-hours-spokesman-idUSKBN1CJ06I

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Around 100 Islamic State fighters have surrendered in Syria’s Raqqa in the last 24 hours and were “removed from the city”, a spokesman for the U.S-led coalition against Islamic State told Reuters on Saturday.

“We still expect difficult fighting in the days ahead and will not set a time for when we think (Islamic State) will be completely defeated in Raqqa,” Colonel Ryan Dillon said in an emailed statement.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> HTS captured Abu Dali village. Assad/Russia bombed marked in Maarat an Numan in revenge, far away from fronlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure terrorism and nothing else.


u hypocrite. When Israel bombed shit out of Lebanon's infrastructure during 06 war as retaliation for hezbollah's actions and destroyed Palestinian houses in retaliation for gaza militant actions u say nothing and we should accept it, but when Russia/Assad bomb a "market" you go human rights ballistic on them. How the hell do we know thats even a market? it doesnt look like a market to me, just regular neighborhood. Right now, more evidence points to US assisting(albeit indirectly) islamist militants in Syria even ISIS than Russia. We keep seeing weekly vids from Russia's MOD of strikes on ISIS. So where are america's videos? Its an objective question i need answers to. US has worlds best airforce, and for a country saying she is fighting ISIS in Syria yet no vids are coming out and we dont get data on actual airstrikes and what they took out? this Syrian war is looking SKETCHY AF.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> u hypocrite. When Israel bombed shit out of Lebanon's infrastructure during 06 war as retaliation for hezbollah's actions and destroyed Palestinian houses in retaliation for gaza militant actions u say nothing and we should accept it, but when Russia/Assad bomb a "market" you go human rights ballistic on them.


Israel attacks specific targets with accurate weapons. Assad and Russia either deliberately struck markets and hospitals or randomly shell civilians. Thats why in 30 years of intifada were killed 10,000 while in 6 year of Syria war over 400,000 + 12 million displaced. 



> We keep seeing weekly vids from Russia's MOD of strikes on ISIS. So where are america's videos? Its an objective question i need answers to. US has worlds best airforce, and for a country saying she is fighting ISIS in Syria yet no vids are coming out and we dont get data on actual airstrikes and what they took out? this Syrian war is looking SKETCHY AF.


Because u watch Russian propaganda crap.

Here in this one video more strikes vs ISIS than in all Russian clown videos combined:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...n-syrias-northwest-rebels/article19865429.ece

* Troop deployment expands near front line with Kurds *

The Turkish army is expanding its deployment in northwest *Syria *with the goal of encircling a Kurdish enclave and reining in Russian strikes in the Idlib border province under a deal to reduce clashes, rebels and witnesses said on Sunday.

A convoy of Turkish army troops entered Syria near the Bab al-Hawa border crossing on Thursday in the first such deployment since last year when Ankara launched a major ground and air offensive to clear Islamic State militants from its last stretch of border with *Turkey.*

At least four convoys carrying scores of armoured vehicles and equipment have been stationed in several locations in the first phase of a deployment that is expected to deepen inside rebel-held Idlib, opposition sources said.

“Nearly 200 troops are now stationed in areas that separate territory under control of Kurdish groups and opposition groups,” said Ibrahim al Idlibi, a military adviser in the opposition's Free Syrian Army (FSA).

Witnesses said Turkish bulldozers were working around the clock, digging fortifications and setting up observation posts.

A new deployment of Turkish armoured vehicles and personnel arrived along the Syrian border on Saturday, positioned on the Turkish side, witnesses said.

Turkey was expanding its presence in an area where it hopes to act as a barrier to Kurdish ambitions of uniting the isolated Afrin region, north of Idlib, with the rest of a self-declared autonomous Kurdish zone in the country's north.

Turkish positions near Samaan castle in the Sheikh Barakat mountains of the fertile, olive-growing province put them just a few kilometres from Kurdish militia forces based in Jendaris.

“Turkish forces are still in a state of advancing and expanding,” said Mustafa al Sejari, a Free Syrian Army official.

Turkey says its operations there, along with the Syrian rebel groups it backs, is part of a deal it reached last month with Russia and Iran in Kazakhstan to reduce fighting between insurgents and the Syrian government.

Syria on Saturday denounced the Turkish incursion saying it was a flagrant violation of its sovereignty and demanded Ankara pull its troops.

The Turkish incursion into the province dominated by the jihadist group Tahrir al Sham, whose backbone is ex-Nusra Front, Syria's former al Qaeda offshoot, has run smoothly.

*‘Positions as agreed’*

Rebel sources familiar with the deployment said the operation was preceded by weeks of coordination between Tahrir al Sham with Turkish intelligence officers to ensure no clashes happened.

Free Syrian Army rebel groups said the goal of the campaign was to push deeper into the province, with the expansion of supply lines and observation posts. The jihadists would be retreating further south in a phased withdrawal.

“The Turks will be taking up positions 40 km deep inside Idlib as agreed,” Idlibi said.

The goal was ultimately to create a contiguous stretch that goes from Bab al-Hawa all the way to Jarablus city, west of Euphrates River and as far south as the city of Bab, widening a pocket of the northern border under the control of Turkey-backed rebels.

Many residents in the towns of Idlib province, where more than two million people live, have welcomed the arrival of Turkish troops.

They are seen as a bulwark against heavy Russian and Syrian army bombardment to crush the rebel province that would cause massive devastation and high civilian casualties.

“The Turks presented the factions of the FSA the military and logistical support so that Idlib escapes the fate of Deir Zor or Raqqa,” said Colonel Abdul Jabar Akaidi, a senior commander in the FSA in the north.

Heavily populated Idlib has been the target of hundreds of strikes by the Russia and Syrian air forces in the past year that has killed hundreds of civilians and destroyed hospitals and civil defence centres.

Six months of relative peace under a Turkish-Russian understanding that gave a temporary reprieve to thousands of people was shattered when Russia resumed an intensive bombing campaign last month when jihadists launched an offensive against Syrian army positions.

On Saturday in southern Idlib, jets believed to be Russian killed at least three civilians and injured scores when bombs struck the outskirts of Maarat al Numan.

The air raids also targeted a camp run by Failaq al Sham, a Turkey-backed FSA group in Kafr Ruma village where a strike last month killed dozens of its fighters.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Israel attacks specific targets with accurate weapons. Assad and Russia either deliberately struck markets and hospitals or randomly shell civilians. Thats why in 30 years of intifada were killed 10,000 while in 6 year of Syria war over 400,000 + 12 million displaced.
> 
> 
> Because u watch Russian propaganda crap.
> 
> Here in this one video more strikes vs ISIS than in all Russian clown videos combined:


you hit Lebanon with precision weapon and managed to kill 1800 Lebanese civilian and 200-300 militant .
on other hand Hezbollah used unguided weapon and killed 120 Israeli soldier and 60 civilian .

now somebody my ask himself where exactly you were targeting with those precision weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> you hit Lebanon with precision weapon and managed to kill 1800 Lebanese civilian and 200-300 militant .


These numbers are bullshit. Total number of killed in Lebanon including militants was around 1100 among then some 600 militants.



> on other hand Hezbollah used unguided weapon and killed 120 Israeli soldier and 60 civilian .


The war was on Lebanese soil. 

During WW2 were killed very little US civilians and millions German. Does it mean Nazis were better than Americans?


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Israel attacks specific targets with accurate weapons.



This is from Wiki article on the war. What "specific targets" exactly were u targetting all over lebanon?





Even Northern Lebanon isnt pro/helping Hezbollah(as Syrian war confirmed) but you still bombed shit out of it.

back to syrian war- well i can go further and say all countries have helped at least some islamist militias in Syria, so why you mad about Assad/Russia doing it?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/pkk-pyd-controls-raqqah-under-deal-with-daesh-sources/936275

PKK/PYD terrorist group has seized control of Syria’s northern city of Raqqah, the de facto capital of Daesh, under a deal with the terrorist group, according to local sources. 

After week-long negotiations, PKK/PYD and Daesh reached an agreement through local intermediaries under which local Daesh members left the city, the sources said on condition of anonymity due to security reasons. 

The deal, however, did not include Daesh’s foreign fighters, who are still besieged inside the city, the sources said. 

Daesh captured Raqqah in early 2014 and declared it the capital of its self-proclaimed caliphate. 

In June, PKK/PYD launched an operation to recapture Raqqah from Daesh with the support of U.S. forces.


----------



## 925boy

@500 More evidence of your country's collusion with terrorist islamist groups:
http://www.mintpressnews.com/israel...n-israels-border/233213/#.WeMLIsJpgcU.twitter

You cleared your border, for what? security? no, seems like to help your own mini terrorist militia.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500 More evidence of your country's collusion with terrorist islamist groups:
> http://www.mintpressnews.com/israel...n-israels-border/233213/#.WeMLIsJpgcU.twitter
> 
> You cleared your border, for what? security? no, seems like to help your own mini terrorist militia.


Israel is not involved in Syria civil war. This ISIS guys once attacked us and we retaliated. Since then they afraid to deal with us. Same as Assad and Khameani terrorists who sit at our border but afraid to shoot at us.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These numbers are bullshit. Total number of killed in Lebanon including militants was around 1100 among then some 600 militants.
> 
> 
> The war was on Lebanese soil.
> 
> During WW2 were killed very little US civilians and millions German. Does it mean Nazis were better than Americans?


well let just say American were not nice and Nazis didn't fight only against USA how many was the total number of civilian killed 
And what I said was the neutral source data not sources affiliated with Hezbollah or Israel occupation Force .

And the front line was not even at litany river but you bombed north of Lebanon and your boats shelled Lebanon cities and your airplane attacked mainly Lebanon infrastructure that had nothing to do with Hezbollah.



500 said:


> Israel is not involved in Syria civil war. This ISIS guys once attacked us and we retaliated. Since then they afraid to deal with us. Same as Assad and Khameani terrorists who sit at our border but afraid to shoot at us.


The Isis guy attacked you and you retaliated by attacking Syrian government.


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> well let just say American were not nice and Nazis didn't fight only against USA how many was the total number of civilian killed
> And what I said was the neutral source data not sources affiliated with Hezbollah or Israel occupation Force .
> 
> And the front line was not even at litany river but you bombed north of Lebanon and your boats shelled Lebanon cities and your airplane attacked mainly Lebanon infrastructure that had nothing to do with Hezbollah.


Virtually all Lebanese civilian casualties were up to Litani river.



> The Isis guy attacked you and you retaliated by attacking Syrian government.


No. When ISIS attacked Israel we retaliated vs. ISIS.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Virtually all Lebanese civilian casualties were up to Litani river.
> 
> 
> No. When ISIS attacked Israel we retaliated vs. ISIS.


Yeah.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/637755/100-fighters-surrender-raqa-24.html

Dozens of Islamic State group fighters have surrendered over the past day in their one-time bastion Raqa, the US-led coalition backing the offensive on the Syrian city said Saturday.

"Within the past 24 hours, approximately 100 ISIS terrorists have surrendered in Raqa, and were removed from the city," the coalition said in an emailed statement to AFP.

"Foreign fighters are not being allowed to leave Raqa," it said.

Earlier on Saturday, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said all Syrian IS jihadists -- numbering around 200 fighters -- had left their former stronghold with their families.

"All Syrian fighters from the Islamic State group left Raqa over the past five days," said Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman, saying they headed to unknown destinations.

A Raqa official told AFP that Syrian IS members had surrendered overnight to the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) battling to take full control of the city, without specifying how many.

"They sent a message to the Raqa Civil Council and to the tribal mediators," the official said.

"Those that surrendered are local, not foreigners -- the foreigners have not handed themselves in yet," he said.

Members of the council -- a provisional administration for the city set up by the SDF -- had been working with tribal leaders throughout the week to try to secure safe passage for civilians.

Hundreds of civilians have managed to flee the battle-ravaged city, which once served as the de facto Syrian capital of the jihadist group.

According to Abdel Rahman, up to 150 foreign jihadists remain in the city and negotiations on their fate are still ongoing.

"The foreign fighters are asking to leave in one group towards areas under IS control in Deir Ezzor province," in eastern Syria, he said.

But a spokesman for the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG), which spearhead the SDF, denied on Saturday that any discussions were taking place for the surrender of the city.

"We completely deny any negotiations or deal for the exit of Daesh. Until this very moment, we are fighting Daesh," Nuri Mahmoud told AFP, using the Arabic acronym for IS.

Backed by US-led coalition air strikes, the SDF's Arab and Kurdish fighters have recaptured around 90 percent of Raqa from IS.


----------



## ejaz007

*SDF captures Syria's Raqqa city from ISIL*
by Mariya Petkova
6 minutes ago




More than 3,000 bombs have landed on Raqqa since January [Reuters/Erik De Castro]
The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), an alliance of Kurdish and Arab forces backed by the United States, have announced the capture of Raqqa after a four-month operation to drive out ISIL.

SDF spokesmen announced the takeover of the strategic Syrian city on Tuesday after a final battle at a sports stadium where Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) fighters made their final stand. 

The SDF launched its offensive on Raqqa on June 6. Intense aerial bombardment and land operations by the US-led international coalition had cut the city off from the rest of the territories held by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS).

READ MORE
*SDF: Battle for ISIL-held Raqqa city in 'final stages'*
More than 3,000 bombs have landed on Raqqa since January, devastating schools, hospitals and residential buildings. In mid-October, the humanitarian REACH initiative estimated that less than one percent of Raqqa's 300,000 prewar population remained in the city. The city has no electricity or potable water and its last functioning bakery was destroyed recently.

According to the Syrian Network for Human Rights, since the start of the operation, more than 900 civilians have been killed in the violence, including at least 570 in coalition air raids.

Destroyed and depopulated, Raqqa also faces an uncertain political future. The US and SDF have pledged to hand over the city to civilian rule, but the shape and political make-up of this civilian entity remain unclear. Various ethnic, tribal and geopolitical factors will complicate the handover.

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...es-syria-raqqa-city-isil-171013110014050.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> This is from Wiki article on the war. What "specific targets" exactly were u targetting all over lebanon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Northern Lebanon isnt pro/helping Hezbollah(as Syrian war confirmed) but you still bombed shit out of it.


This map is crap. For example everything Israel attacked in Tripoli is port radars (using small anti tank rockets). This happened after Hezbollah used port radars to target Israeli corvete. But according to this map it looks like Israel bombed shit out of Tripoli. 



> back to syrian war- well i can go further and say all countries have helped at least some islamist militias in Syria, so why you mad about Assad/Russia doing it?


If Iran and Russia told Assad to leave in 2011 the whole war would be spared.


----------



## Solomon2




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...pital-raqqa/article19876535.ece?homepage=true






Fighters of Syrian Democratic Forces gesture the "V" sign in Raqqa, Syria on Tuesday, October 17, 2017. | Photo Credit:  REUTERS 


* A formal declaration of victory in Raqqa will soon be made, once the city has been cleared of mines. *
U.S.-backed militias said they had defeated Islamic State in its former capital Raqqa on Tuesday, raising their flags over the jihadist group's last footholds in the city after a four-month battle.

The fighting was over but the alliance of Kurdish and Arab militias was clearing the stadium of mines and any remaining militants, said Rojda Felat, commander of the Raqqa campaign for the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).

A formal declaration of victory in Raqqa would soon be made once the city had been cleared of mines and any possible Islamic State sleeper cells, said Talal Silo, SDF spokesman.

The fall of Raqqa, where the Islamic State staged euphoric parades after its string of lightning victories in 2014, is a potent symbol of the jihadist movement's collapsing fortunes.

Islamic State has lost most of its territory in *Syria *and Iraq this year, including its most prized possession, Mosul. In Syria, it has been forced back into a strip of the Euphrates valley and surrounding desert.

The SDF, backed by a U.S.-led international alliance, has been fighting since June to take the city Islamic State used to plan attacks abroad.

*Celebration in streets*
Another Reuters witness said militia fighters celebrated in the streets, chanting slogans from their vehicles.

The fighters and commanders clasped their arms round each other, smiling, in a battle-scarred landscape of rubble and ruined buildings at a public square.

The flags in the stadium and others waved in the city streets were of the SDF, its strongest militia the Kurdish YPG, and the YPG's female counterpart, the YPJ.

Fighters hauled down the black flag of Islamic State, the last still flying over the city, from the National Hospital near the stadium.

“We do still know there are still IEDs and booby traps in and amongst the areas that ISIS once held, so the SDF will continue to clear deliberately through areas,” said Colonel Ryan Dillon, a spokesman for the coalition.

In a sign that the four-month battle for Raqqa had been in its last stages, Dillon said there were no coalition air strikes there on Monday.

*Trapped by fighting*
Fatima Hussein, a 58-year-old woman, sitting on a pavement smoking a cigarette, said she had emerged from her house after being trapped for months by the fighting. Islamic State had killed her son for helping civilians leave the city, she said.

The SDF, an alliance of Kurdish and Arab militias, took the National Hospital in fierce fighting overnight and early on Tuesday, said spokesman Mostafa Bali in a statement.

“During these clashes, the National Hospital was liberated and cleared from the Daesh mercenaries, and 22 of these foreign mercenaries were killed there,” said Bali, using the Arabic acronym for Islamic State.

An SDF field commander who gave his name as Ager Ozalp said three militiamen had been killed on Monday by mines that have become an Islamic State trademark in its urban battles.

Another field commander, who gave his name as Abjal al-Syriani, said SDF fighters had found burned weapons and documents in the stadium.

The stadium and hospital became the last major positions held by Islamic State after the departure of some of its fighters on Sunday, leaving only foreign jihadists to mount a last stand.

The SDF has been supported by a U.S.-led international coalition with air strikes and special forces on the ground since it started the battle for Raqqa city in early June.

The final SDF assault began on Sunday after a group of Syrian jihadists quit the city under a deal with tribal elders, leaving only a hardcore of up to 300 fighters to defend the last positions.

*Passports and money*
Raqqa was the first big city Islamic State captured in early 2014, before its rapid series of victories in Iraq and Syria brought millions of people under the rule of its self-declared caliphate, which passed laws and issued passports and money.

It used the city as a planning and operations centre for its warfare in the Middle East and its string of attacks overseas and, for a time, imprisoned Western hostages there before killing them in slickly produced films distributed online.

The SDF advance, which began on Sunday, also took control over a central city roundabout, where Islamic State once displayed the severed heads of its enemies, and which became one of its last lines of defence as the battle progressed.

The offensive has pushed Islamic State out from most of northern Syria, while a rival offensive by the Syrian army, backed by Russia, Iran and Shi'ite militias, has driven the jihadists from the central desert.

On Tuesday, a military media unit run by Lebanon's Hezbollah group said the Syrian army, on whose side Hezbollah fights, had pushed into the last Islamic State districts in Deir al-Zor.

The only populated areas still controlled by the jihadist group in Syria are the towns and villages downstream of Deir al-Zor along the Euphrates valley. They are areas that for the past three years Islamic State ran from Raqqa.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This map is crap. For example everything Israel attacked in Tripoli is port radars (using small anti tank rockets). This happened after Hezbollah used port radars to target Israeli corvete. But according to this map it looks like Israel bombed shit out of Tripoli.
> 
> 
> If Iran and Russia told Assad to leave in 2011 the whole war would be spared.


Why he leave when 75% of people supported him .
I wonder which western leader have such support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Why he leave when 75% of people supported him .
> I wonder which western leader have such support.


Last free elections in Syria were in 1961. Baath thugs that u support got only *12%* of Parliament seats.

Thats actual support of these thugs. Thats why despite thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets then need to import mercenaries from all over the world to fight vs poor peasants with rusty AK.


----------



## manlion

*Breaking: Prominent Syrian general Issam Zahreddine killed in Deir Ezzor*

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...n-general-issam-zahreddine-killed-deir-ezzor/


----------



## Thetigerforces

manlion said:


> *Breaking: Prominent Syrian general Issam Zahreddine killed in Deir Ezzor*
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...n-general-issam-zahreddine-killed-deir-ezzor/


I cant believe this. This guy was legendary for how he helped defend DeZ from IS. Zahreddine was a true military hero, R.I.P.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Last free elections in Syria were in 1961. Baath thugs that u support got only *12%* of Parliament seats.
> 
> Thats actual support of these thugs. Thats why despite thousands of tanks and hundreds of jets then need to import mercenaries from all over the world to fight vs poor peasants with rusty AK.


Strange , then why NATO data say something else
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mehrunisa-qayyum/assad-syria_b_3393845.html
http://www.worldtribune.com/2013/05/31/nato-data-assad-winning-the-war-for-syrians-hearts-and-minds/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Strange , then why NATO data say something else
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-support-assad-western-propaganda
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mehrunisa-qayyum/assad-syria_b_3393845.html
> http://www.worldtribune.com/2013/05/31/nato-data-assad-winning-the-war-for-syrians-hearts-and-minds/


LOL. spare be nonsense about imaginary NATO survey.

I am talking about fact: Last free elections in Syria were in 1961. And Baath thugs got just 12% of seats.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

speaking of isis, what happened to abu hajjar? does anyone know? cant remember if he was in iraq or syria but the last time i saw him he was rolling in the deep


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> LOL. spare be nonsense about imaginary NATO survey.
> 
> I am talking about fact: Last free elections in Syria were in 1961. And Baath thugs got just 12% of seats.


And people change in 60 years .
By the way an election that has a precondition that Assad must not participate is not a free election .so don't play free election card for me.


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> And people change in 60 years .
> By the way an election that has a precondition that Assad must not participate is not a free election .so don't play free election card for me.


Baath thugs had 50 years to launch free elections, but they never did. So after killing million syrians and expelling other 12 million they all must be hand on trees like wild dogs.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Baath thugs had 50 years to launch free elections, but they never did. So after killing million syrians and expelling other 12 million they all must be hand on trees like wild dogs.


And cannibal army and qualition of tugs from 96 country killed none. And all the ones killed by saa were civilian.
Answer me if you can why fsa precondition for participating in election was Assad must not participate in that election . if they are so popular why they are so much afraid of him being a candidate


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> And cannibal army and qualition of tugs from 96 country killed none. And all the ones killed by saa were civilian.
> Answer me if you can why fsa precondition for participating in election was Assad must not participate in that election . if they are so popular why they are so much afraid of him being a candidate


Criminals dont have right ti run elections. Assad is confirmed criminal who committed uncounted crimes against humanity.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Solomon2 said:


>



Bullshit propaganda average Arab or Syrian women wouldn't even know who Ocalan is, some Kurdshitistani bitch dressed up as an Arab.

Funny Israelis support Kurdish terrorist independence so much yet oppress Palestinians.


----------



## Solomon2

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Bullshit propaganda average Arab or Syrian women wouldn't even know who Ocalan is, some Kurdshitistani bitch dressed up as an Arab.


Pity that Turkey didn't choose to destroy ISIS itself and thus earn the Kurds' undying loyalty, don't you think?


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Solomon2 said:


> Pity that Turkey didn't choose to destroy ISIS itself and thus earn the Kurds' undying loyalty, don't you think?



Easy, we didn't ruin the Middle East, why should Turkish boys die for the mess your sugar daddy and co created. Not our mess unfortunately we border it so dealt with according to what is in our interests.

Why didn't Israel "destroy" ISIS. Usually your country is one of the first when it comes to killing Arabs and Salafist Radicals.

Plus the only Kurds that need to be loyal to Turkey are the Turkish citizens, by force or love they can choose.

Don't divert the subject of your kurdshitani bitch agent dressed as an Arab or local of Raqqa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

F35 vs S200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Criminals dont have right ti run elections. Assad is confirmed criminal who committed uncounted crimes against humanity.


So you also fear people choose a criminal. 
As I see you beating the drum of democracy and freedom is just an act not something true. Yes you believe in big brother .

By the way according to Syrian law Assad is not a criminal its the army of cannibals who had committed a crime.


----------



## raptor22

Iranian major general Mohammad Baqeri general staff of armed forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran in Aleppo:














500 said:


> Criminals dont have right ti run elections. Assad is confirmed criminal who committed uncounted crimes against humanity.


So election has no meaning in israel, all your politicians have been involved in crimes against humanity,


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> So you also fear people choose a criminal.


U cant have free elections while sadist criminal is in power. Assad should go, all his shabiha armed forces should be disbanded. Only then you can have free elections.



> As I see you beating the drum of democracy and freedom is just an act not something true. Yes you believe in big brother .
> 
> By the way according to Syrian law Assad is not a criminal its the army of cannibals who had committed a crime.


Assad is a criminal according to international laws. He committed not just crimes. but crimes against humanity.


----------



## mike2000 is back

ejaz007 said:


> *SDF captures Syria's Raqqa city from ISIL*
> by Mariya Petkova
> 6 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 3,000 bombs have landed on Raqqa since January [Reuters/Erik De Castro]
> The Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), an alliance of Kurdish and Arab forces backed by the United States, have announced the capture of Raqqa after a four-month operation to drive out ISIL.
> 
> SDF spokesmen announced the takeover of the strategic Syrian city on Tuesday after a final battle at a sports stadium where Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) fighters made their final stand.
> 
> The SDF launched its offensive on Raqqa on June 6. Intense aerial bombardment and land operations by the US-led international coalition had cut the city off from the rest of the territories held by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS).
> 
> READ MORE
> *SDF: Battle for ISIL-held Raqqa city in 'final stages'*
> More than 3,000 bombs have landed on Raqqa since January, devastating schools, hospitals and residential buildings. In mid-October, the humanitarian REACH initiative estimated that less than one percent of Raqqa's 300,000 prewar population remained in the city. The city has no electricity or potable water and its last functioning bakery was destroyed recently.
> 
> According to the Syrian Network for Human Rights, since the start of the operation, more than 900 civilians have been killed in the violence, including at least 570 in coalition air raids.
> 
> Destroyed and depopulated, Raqqa also faces an uncertain political future. The US and SDF have pledged to hand over the city to civilian rule, but the shape and political make-up of this civilian entity remain unclear. Various ethnic, tribal and geopolitical factors will complicate the handover.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...es-syria-raqqa-city-isil-171013110014050.html


Good to know. Finally ISIS has lost its capital city. This is good news.


----------



## ejaz007

*US State Dept. Admits Nusra Front Terrorists Use Chemical Weapons in Syria - MoD*
© AP Photo/ United media office of Arbeen
MIDDLE EAST
08:23 20.10.2017(updated 10:34 20.10.2017)Get short URL
92832452
According to Russia's Defense Ministry, the US State Department has finally admitted that the infamous Al Nusra Front, which controls Syria's Idlib Governorate through the umbrella terrorist group HTS and is still thought to be a front for al-Qaeda, "not only has, but uses chemical weapons against civilians."

"The Hayat Tahrir al-Sham terrorist group (HTS), linked to Jabhat al-Nusra, which uses 'small and heavy arms, improvised explosive devices, and chemical weapons', operates in that province [Idlib]. This is the first official recognition by the [US] State Department not simply of the presence, but, I emphasize, the use of chemical weapons by Jabhat al-Nusra terrorists in that part of Syria to commit terrorist attacks, about which we repeatedly warned," Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Konashenkov said.

Igor Konashenkov also recalled that in Idlib province, "only one case of the use of chemical weapons is known — in Khan-Sheikhun."

READ MORE: Russia: US Has Not Provided Proof of Assad's Guilt in Syrian Chemical Attacks

"However, the US accused government troops of [conducting] this chemical attack. And those who [actually] organized it, they called a "moderate opposition," Konashenkov said.







© AP PHOTO/
Over 90% of Syrian Territory Liberated From Daesh Terrorists - Russian MoD
Igor Konashenkov stressed that "as for the alleged Russian Air Force bombing in the city of Idlib, the State Department here is mistaken and American citizens have nothing to fear. The Russian aircraft operating in Syria does not strike settlements, in contrast to the US and the coalition."


On April 4, the Syrian opposition reported that 80 had been killed in a chemical weapons attack in the city of Khan-Sheikhun in Idlib province, and 200 were wounded. They accused Syrian government troops of conducting this attack, who in response strongly rejected the accusations and blamed the militants.

The war in Syria started in 2011. Four years later, in September 2015, Russia launched a military operation to assist the country's government, providing air support to Syrian forces in fighting Daesh and other terrorist groups.

Meanwhile, the US-led coalition conducts air strikes as well as ground and rocket artillery fire against the terrorist group Daesh (ISIS) in Syria, although this activity hasn't been sanctioned by the government of President Bashar Assad or the UN Security Council.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201710201058392067-syria-russia-chemical-weapons/


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> U cant have free elections while sadist criminal is in power. Assad should go, all his shabiha armed forces should be disbanded. Only then you can have free elections.
> 
> 
> Assad is a criminal according to international laws. He committed not just crimes. but crimes against humanity.


so today our discussion today is parroting Assad is criminal because he honored the wish of Syrian people who didn't wanted to live under cannibal rules.


----------



## Hindustani78

This frame grab from a video released on Oct. 19, 2017 provided by Ronahi TV, a Kurdish TV channel media outlet that is consistent with independent AP reporting, shows members of a Kurdish female militia, the Women's Protection Units, flashing victory signs as they celebrate the victory against the Islamic State group, in Raqqa, Syria. | Photo Credit:  AP 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...te-in-raqqa/article19888203.ece?homepage=true

* “Our victory is one against terrorism,” said Talal Sillo, a spokesman and senior commander of the Syrian Democratic Force. *
A U.S.-backed Syrian force declared victory over the Islamic State group in its former “capital” of Raqqa on Friday, declaring the northern Syrian city free of any extremist presence.

At a press conference held inside the city on Friday, the Kurdish-led force known as the Syrian Democratic Forces formally handed over administration of the devastated northern city to a council made up of local officials and tribal leaders.

In a highly symbolic move, the press conference was held inside the city’s sports stadium which Islamic State militants had turned into an arms depot and a huge prison where they incarcerated and tortured their opponents.

“Our victory is one against terrorism, and the liberation of Raqqa marks the latest chapter in the fight against terrorists in *Syria,*” said Talal Sillo, a spokesman and senior SDF commander.

Standing before a backdrop of shattered buildings, Mr. Sillo urged the international community and aid organizations to assist with the city’s reconstruction.

Associated Press drone footage from Raqqa showed the extent of devastation caused by weeks of fighting between Kurdish-led forces and the Islamic State group and thousands of bombs dropped by the U.S.-led coalition.

Footage from Thursday shows the bombed-out shells of buildings and heaps of concrete slabs lay piled on streets littered with destroyed cars. Entire neighborhoods are seen turned to rubble, with little sign of civilian life.

The video showed entire blocks in the city as uninhabitable with knocked-out walls and blown-out windows and doors, while some buildings had several stories turned to piles of debris. The stadium that was used as an arms depot and prison by the extremists appears to have suffered less damage compared with surrounding buildings.

“We call upon all countries and peace-loving forces and all humanitarian organizations to participate in rebuilding the city and villages around it and help in removing the scars of war that were inflicted by the [IS] group,” Mr. Sillo said.

Mr. Sillo said 655 local and international fighters lost their lives during the four-month battle for Raqqa.

Long before the ground offensive by the Syrian Democratic Forces began in Raqqa in early June, warplanes pounded the city for months.

The U.S.-backed Kurdish-led SDF announced on Tuesday they have driven IS militants out of the city after weeks of fighting.

The fall of Raqqa marks a major defeat for IS, which has seen its territories steadily shrink since last year. IS took over Raqqa, located on the Euphrates River, in January 2014, and transformed it into the epicenter of its brutal rule.


----------



## Hindustani78

Oct 20, 2017 11:58 IST













13/15
*An emblem of the Islamic State along with damage from gunfire is seen inside a school during an earlier leg of the battle for Raqqa in Hazema, Syria on August 21, 2017. (Zohra Bensemra / REUTERS)*




13/15
*Children play at the ruins of a building destroyed in an air strike during anti ISIS offensives in Kobani, Syria on October 11, 2017. This city may offer a glimpse into what lies ahead for areas where ISIS only recently was driven out. Kurdish fighters fought fiercely here, early in 2015. Nearly three years later, roads are still being repaved, reconstruction has been slow and only a fraction of the prewar population has returned. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*A drone grab reveals mile after mile of damaged buildings, rubble-filled streets and destroyed landmarks in Raqqa, Syria two days after Syrian Democratic Forces said military operations to oust the Islamic State have ended. A long road lies ahead before citizens can return to cities they once called home and remnants of ISIS rule are widespread amid the carnage in the meanwhile. (Gabriel Chaim / AP)*




13/15
*An ISIS flag is pictured above a destroyed house near the Clock Square in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. The hard-won battles, lasting months have left vast destruction in their wake, and celebrations from atop the rubble of once-grand buildings ring hollow for the hundreds of thousands of displaced residents. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*An armoured Islamic State vehicle intended for suicide car bombing is seen along a road in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. US-backed SDF forces are now combing the ruins of the Syrian city for survivors, bombs and booby traps. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*Bombs inside a vehicle used by the Islamic State militants in suicide car bombings are left defused by a de-mining team in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. SDF spokesman Mustefa Bali told AFP that a formal announcement of the liberation of the city would only come once de-mining is completed. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*An Iraqi soldier holds a sword which the Iraqi army said belonged to Islamic State fighters, in Zumar, Nineveh province, Iraq on October 18, 2017. (Ari Jalal / REUTERS)*




13/15
*A view of a bunker of the Islamic State under the stadium in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. In Raqqa, the city hospital and the stadium were the final strongholds of the group and used as jails and torture facilities, also housing civilians being used as human shields. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*An unexploded bomb inside a juice bottle is pictured near the bunker of the Islamic State militants under the stadium in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*An IV hose is pictured at a makeshift hospital of the Islamic State under the stadium in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*SDF fighters inspect the bunker of the Islamic State militants under the stadium in Raqqa, Syria on October 18, 2017. The stadium also served as one of the largest jails operated by ISIS and an arms depot for the group. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*A uniform of a member of Islamic State militants is pictured as it was displayed by the SDF at their positions inside a building captured at the frontline in Raqqa during the final offensive on October 6, 2017. Fleeing jihadis are regrouping in remote areas, rearming with the help of desert smugglers. Tensions also brew over who will ultimately control Raqqa and if ISIS will now resort to guerilla tactics. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*Fighters of Syrian Democratic Forces inspect weapons and munitions recovered at the former positions of the Islamic State inside a building at the frontline in Raqqa, Syria on October 7, 2017. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*Mortar rounds are pictured at the weapons manufacturing plant of the Islamic State captured by the Syrian Democratic Forces near the stadium in Raqqa, Syria on October 4, 2017. (Erik De Castro / REUTERS)*




13/15
*An emblem of the Islamic State along with damage from gunfire is seen inside a school during an earlier leg of the battle for Raqqa in Hazema, Syria on August 21, 2017. (Zohra Bensemra / REUTERS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Assad is a criminal according to international laws. He committed not just crimes. but crimes against humanity.



According to international laws Israel is a criminal state and Netanyahu terrorists are criminals. Check out UNSC resolutions. Assad is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> According to international laws Israel is a criminal state and Netanyahu terrorists are criminals. Check out UNSC resolutions. Assad is not.


No, little liar. UNSC resolutions does not say anything about Israel being terrorists and war criminals. Assad used chemical weapons, starvation, slaughtered kids accoridng to UN.


----------



## vizier

ejaz007 said:


> *US State Dept. Admits Nusra Front Terrorists Use Chemical Weapons in Syria - MoD*
> © AP Photo/ United media office of Arbeen
> MIDDLE EAST
> 08:23 20.10.2017(updated 10:34 20.10.2017)Get short URL
> 92832452
> According to Russia's Defense Ministry, the US State Department has finally admitted that the infamous Al Nusra Front, which controls Syria's Idlib Governorate through the umbrella terrorist group HTS and is still thought to be a front for al-Qaeda, "not only has, but uses chemical weapons against civilians."
> 
> "The Hayat Tahrir al-Sham terrorist group (HTS), linked to Jabhat al-Nusra, which uses 'small and heavy arms, improvised explosive devices, and chemical weapons', operates in that province [Idlib]. This is the first official recognition by the [US] State Department not simply of the presence, but, I emphasize, the use of chemical weapons by Jabhat al-Nusra terrorists in that part of Syria to commit terrorist attacks, about which we repeatedly warned," Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Konashenkov said.
> 
> Igor Konashenkov also recalled that in Idlib province, "only one case of the use of chemical weapons is known — in Khan-Sheikhun."
> 
> READ MORE: Russia: US Has Not Provided Proof of Assad's Guilt in Syrian Chemical Attacks
> 
> "However, the US accused government troops of [conducting] this chemical attack. And those who [actually] organized it, they called a "moderate opposition," Konashenkov said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © AP PHOTO/
> Over 90% of Syrian Territory Liberated From Daesh Terrorists - Russian MoD
> Igor Konashenkov stressed that "as for the alleged Russian Air Force bombing in the city of Idlib, the State Department here is mistaken and American citizens have nothing to fear. The Russian aircraft operating in Syria does not strike settlements, in contrast to the US and the coalition."
> 
> 
> On April 4, the Syrian opposition reported that 80 had been killed in a chemical weapons attack in the city of Khan-Sheikhun in Idlib province, and 200 were wounded. They accused Syrian government troops of conducting this attack, who in response strongly rejected the accusations and blamed the militants.
> 
> The war in Syria started in 2011. Four years later, in September 2015, Russia launched a military operation to assist the country's government, providing air support to Syrian forces in fighting Daesh and other terrorist groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, the US-led coalition conducts air strikes as well as ground and rocket artillery fire against the terrorist group Daesh (ISIS) in Syria, although this activity hasn't been sanctioned by the government of President Bashar Assad or the UN Security Council.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201710201058392067-syria-russia-chemical-weapons/



Indeed their masters will again make them use those chems to accuse Syria again. Mr. Lavrov mentioned about the war against terrorism is coming to an end in Syria but I assume he also knows the situation in Idlib that a quick fix wont hold much. nusra will be intact or easily join to groups like ahrar by changing names like it is currently hts and its chemical stockpile ready to use against everyone.

For example as the isis is weakened hts with its allies can attack Syrian troops with full force while Saa is busy in southern-eastern parts. Ofcourse Saa will immediately call air support mostly its own planes so another chem attack can be made by nusra appearing as a desparate protection attempt of Syria for usa-israel to accuse Syrian govt. Similar happened in the past.

In that case there should be measures to debunk the claims immediately instead of relying solely on allied countrys support like Russia or Iran which would be limited at that time considering the heat of the moment and chaos.Even it wont result in a war it would result in surrender type of "agreements" giving upper hand to regrowth of terrorism.

Syria should import more Iranian drones which can make pinpoint attacks and which cant use chem bombs to strike deep inside Idlib. Also every bomber aircraft loaded with bombs should be video and gps recorded realtime by Russian partners to come up with immediate disproof. Also Syria needs to beef up its air defenses from its partners Russia or Iran whomever accepts by importing or by building their own acquiring the production capability to protect against cruise missiles and airstrikes based on hitler-poland style excuses.

Also as the isis is finished in east it is not a big surprise that same guys wont recognize legitimacy of Syrian govt even after the past and future elections. They will say that they tolerated Syrian govt because of isis threat and now the threat is gone they will racket up the pressure again by all means possible. I sincerely hope Syrian partners Russia and Iran will still hold support that time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Baath thugs had 50 years to launch free elections, but they never did. So after killing million syrians and expelling other 12 million they all must be hand on trees like wild dogs.


they never launched elections in 50yrs because they didnt have to.their country, their choice.

i noticehow u use selective stats and denying truth in your face. u lied abt israel bombing lebanon. i showed u wiki info. u said its bs.u VS wiki who does the world believe. now u go use parliament elections results from decades ago as evidence assad is not popular when u and i know nato did a survey in syria some yrs back that showed assads support in syria is 60%. u need to argue with urself more.lol


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

925boy said:


> they never launched elections in 50yrs because they didnt have to.their country, their choice.
> 
> i noticehow u use selective stats and denying truth in your face. u lied abt israel bombing lebanon. i showed u wiki info. u said its bs.u s wiki who does the world believe. now u go use parliament elections results from decades ago as evidence assad is not popular when u and i know nato did a survey in syria some yrs back that showed assads support in syria is 60%. u need to argue with urself more.lol


bro i think you and i are homies. we have both boy in our usernames. fam hit me up with a friend request

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri visit Aleppo Syria, signing agreement سفر سرلشکر باقری بازدید از حلب*




Chiefs of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Major General Mohammad Baqeri visited Aleppo Syria and signing long term defence cooperation

Iran military chief says Daesh on last legs on visit to Aleppo
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/10/20/539233/Iran-Syria-Baqeri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921807278776479745


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> they never launched elections in 50yrs because they didnt have to.their country, their choice.


No, Syria belongs to Syrian people not to thugs who illegally seized power.

The only reason why thigs never made elections is because they were afraid of them.



> i noticehow u use selective stats and denying truth in your face. u lied abt israel bombing lebanon. i showed u wiki info. u said its bs.u VS wiki who does the world believe.


Anyone can edit wiki. If you have any reliable info about Israel bombing hell of Tripoli, show us.



> now u go use parliament elections results from decades ago as evidence assad is not popular when u and i know nato did a survey in syria some yrs back that showed assads support in syria is 60%. u need to argue with urself more.lol


Non existing survey in country ruled by nazi sadists. Spare me.

Another baby starved to death thanks to Assad aka Khamenai Nazis siege tactics:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921681161344225280


----------



## 925boy

@500 



> No, Syria belongs to Syrian people not to thugs who illegally seized power.
> 
> The only reason why thigs never made elections is because they were afraid of them.


But is there evidence the Syrian people demanded elections? You know most of the middle east population has rarely had real elections/ and democracy in general so why are you picking out Assad? Egypt that is your nieghbour? when last did they have any real elections? They might even be worse than Assad, because they asked for elections, got the elections, then chose another military dictator to be "president".


> Anyone can edit wiki. If you have any reliable info about Israel bombing hell of Tripoli, show us.


such bull shit. Wiki isnt the world's "scratchpad" where anything can be randomly and inaccurately/improperly posted on it. Get real, its not true. you're just toting a common Wiki misconception.



> on existing survey in country ruled by nazi sadists. Spare me


Ah, you pull one of your classical moves again- acceptance of selective stats. The only thing we need to spare you from is your denial of the truth. Just because you deny Assad's entitlement to ruling Syria doesnt mean its true. If Assad was REALLY that shty, he would have already been assasinated or kicked out of the position.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500
> 
> 
> But is there evidence the Syrian people demanded elections? You know most of the middle east population has rarely had real elections/ and democracy in general so why are you picking out Assad? Egypt that is your nieghbour? when last did they have any real elections? They might even be worse than Assad, because they asked for elections, got the elections, then chose another military dictator to be "president".


Because no other regime in Middle East needed to slaughter million of its people and displace 12 millions to stay in power.



> such bull shit. Wiki isnt the world's "scratchpad" where anything can be randomly and inaccurately/improperly posted on it. Get real, its not true. you're just toting a common Wiki misconception.


Wiki is fine when it is supported with sources. So what's the source. If Israel bombed hell out of Tripoli surelly should be some traces besides circles on wiki drawn by some unknown guy.



> Ah, you pull one of your classical moves again- acceptance of selective stats. The only thing we need to spare you from is your denial of the truth. Just because you deny Assad's entitlement to ruling Syria doesnt mean its true. If Assad was REALLY that shty, he would have already been assasinated or kicked out of the position.


Assad is directly supported by Russia, Iran, Lebanon, Iraq: 4 armed to teeth countries with total population over 200 million against 15 million Syrian peasants with rusty AK.

You should ask how possible that Assad still in shitty position despite this insane support.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Assad is directly supported by Russia, Iran, Lebanon, Iraq: 4 armed to teeth countries with total population over 200 million against 15 million Syrian peasants with rusty AK.



You are right. Syrians are no match for Russia. Russia has technology to beat Syria in 1 day.


----------



## fitpOsitive

mike2000 is back said:


> Good to know. Finally ISIS has lost its capital city. This is good news.


Yes because the most experienced ones are being sent to Afghanistan!!!


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922109006730194945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922132952464744448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922086866656137218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922075931010793472


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> You are right. Syrians are no match for Russia. Russia has technology to beat Syria in 1 day.


Yet Syrians resist for 7th year in row.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Yet Syrians resist for 7th year in row.
> 
> View attachment 432731



It's not like Russia used FOAB.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922150069163515905


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922168724282642433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922168514542219264


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922209444565483520


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922229671894421507


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922401670818123776


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922464865121456129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922468534512439297


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922570934724132864


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

BDRM with remove controlled 23 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> BDRM with remove controlled 23 mm








Russian mercenaries are dying like flies there.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922932393459232768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/br...iberates-key-district-inside-deir-ezzor-city/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923179028097486848

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F78o6ey%252F


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-trains-over-5-600-syrian-policemen/947202

By Sertac Bulur

*ANKARA *

Turkish Police Academy trained 5,631 Syrian policemen at five different schools in the country, a police source told Anadolu Agency Wednesday.

The Syrian policemen were trained with the aim of providing safety and security in the region where the Euphrates Shield Operation was held and Azaz district in northwestern Syria, the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media, said.

The participants had been selected for the training on voluntary basis, the source added.

Twenty percent of the total participants took part in special forces unit’s training. Graduates from the training, which began last year, have already started their duties at al-Bab, Azaz, Jarabulus and Cobanbey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F78r30c%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923265810101161984


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russian mercenaries are dying like flies there.




If we combine all Russian mercenaries deaths as well as soldiers deaths in 2.5 years of war it's still less then what Israeli lost in a month to Hezbollah.

Your "special forces" event get captured and beat up by civilians on ships


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> If we combine all Russian mercenaries deaths as well as soldiers deaths in 2.5 years of war it's still less then what Israeli lost in a month to Hezbollah.


That's not true. Both Russian army and Russian mercenary deaths are secret. Only small percent is released.

Here Russian mercenary interview from Russian pro Putin newspaper:

In very first engagement they had 19 killed out of 150.

http://www.mk.ru/politics/2017/10/1...voennoy-kompanii-v-sirii-s-oruzhiem-beda.html

Funny that fighting against 1 million poorly armed Chechnya Russia lost more soldiers than Israel in all wars combined against dozen of armed to teeth huge countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007




----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> That's not true. Both Russian army and Russian mercenary deaths are secret. Only small percent is released.
> 
> Here Russian mercenary interview from Russian pro Putin newspaper:
> 
> In very first engagement they had 19 killed out of 150.
> 
> http://www.mk.ru/politics/2017/10/1...voennoy-kompanii-v-sirii-s-oruzhiem-beda.html
> 
> Funny that fighting against 1 million poorly armed Chechnya Russia lost more soldiers than Israel in all wars combined against dozen of armed to teeth huge countries.




And aliens landed in my yard. 


Meanwhile Israeli soldiers, get taken hostage, get kindnapped and beaten by civilians and lose spectacularly to lightly armed Hezbollah with nothing but AKs and old ATGM.

These are not tabloids (that you post) but facts.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923493562775252992


----------



## Beny Karachun

ptldM3 said:


> And aliens landed in my yard.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Israeli soldiers, get taken hostage, get kindnapped and beaten by civilians and lose spectacularly to lightly armed Hezbollah with nothing but AKs and old ATGM.
> 
> These are not tabloids (that you post) but facts.


Ahahahaha you lost more people in the war against poor Chechens supported by no one than all of what Israel lost against large countries supported by YOU


----------



## Solomon2

*After Islamic State, ruined Raqqa fears new strife*

John Davison
6 MIN READ

RAQQA, Syria (Reuters) - The morning after Islamic State’s defeat in Raqqa, a local militia fighter stood in a square in the ruined, deserted city center. “There will be more problems here,” he said.






FILE PHOTO: Fighters of the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) dance along a street in Raqqa, Syria October 18, 2017. REUTERS/Erik De Castro/File photo

The 19-year-old, who gave his name as Moro, was one of few Raqqa natives to witness the aftermath of the battle for the Syrian city. Victory celebrations by Kurdish forces felt muted - there were no civilians left. It was the “liberation” of a ghost town.

“Daesh is to blame for this,” said Moro, an Arab who joined the U.S.-backed Syrian Democratic Forces militia alliance (SDF) to fight Islamic State, known pejoratively as Daesh, after fleeing Raqqa two years before.

“But not everyone will see it that way. If destruction remains, people will blame the coalition, and maybe us.”


The cost of the campaign to oust Islamic State from its former Syrian capital is the destruction of the city, the death and maiming of hundreds of civilians and displacement of tens of thousands.

As the dust settles, Raqqa’s traumatized population fears new violence.

Rebuilding Raqqa, which resembles wrecked Syrian cities like Aleppo and Homs, will take years, meaning long-term homelessness for many - an issue already fuelling resentment against the forces that helped end Islamic State’s detested “caliphate”.

SDF supporters worry resentment will turn into unrest, pitting them against those who were more sympathetic to Islamic State, or who oppose what is increasingly perceived as Kurdish control of the majority Arab city.

The flags of the Kurdish YPG militia that spearheads the SDF were the first to fly above former Islamic State strongholds in Raqqa. Fighters chanted Kurdish slogans. The SDF declared the city would become part of Kurdish-led autonomy plans for northern Syria.

Many residents welcomed the U.S.-backed militias even as air strikes killed their relatives, saying the SDF at least treated them well.

But euphoria is giving way to a realization there is nothing for most to go back to. The U.S. State Department says it could be months if not longer before mines and debris are cleared and people can return.

Officials say frustration will be exploited by the SDF’s enemies: Turkey, which is fighting a Kurdish insurgency of its own, and President Bashar al-Assad, who has vowed to retake all of Syria.

Raqqa has in turn been controlled by Assad, rebel groups and then the jihadists in Syria’s six-year-old conflict. The forces now in control promise democracy and the council staffed by locals plans to hold elections.

“We’re done with Daesh. The regime can’t return either,” Moro said, referring to Assad’s Damascus-based government.

He stood at the spot where Islamic State whipped him 130 times for missing prayers. He and his brother spied on the group for the U.S. coalition by secretly filming key locations before his brother was found out and executed, he said.

‘KURDS ALLOWED IN’

Signs of Islamic State’s brutality litter Raqqa. Fighters last week searched a former prison set up underneath Raqqa stadium. Some cells were not big enough to sit up in.

On Naeem roundabout, where jihadists held public executions, a local woman said she once counted 77 decapitated heads on spikes.





FILE PHOTO: A fighter of Syrian Democratic Forces takes a selfie at a clock tower in Raqqa, Syria October 18, 2017. REUTERS/Erik De Castro/File photo

Some 260,000 people fled the fighting. For now, most live in crowded camps and abandoned buildings with barely any water, electricity, food or medicine.

Those who fled abroad are unlikely to return, relatives say.

The few locals to see Raqqa after the expulsion of Islamic State include SDF fighters and civilians who did not flee. Others are desperate to get in.

At a checkpoint on Raqqa’s outskirts, a crowd of people displaced for months argued with militiamen, demanding to inspect their houses.

“They say the area’s mined. It’s not, people have been across. You need connections. Kurds are allowed in,” Sara Hussein, 58, said.

“Has Raqqa not been freed? It’s over. We saw the parades on TV - we want to go home.”





FILE PHOTO: Fighters of Syrian Democratic Forces walk at the stadium in Raqqa, Syria October 18, 2017. REUTERS/Erik De Castro /File photo

The SDF did not immediately comment but says it fairly represents all ethnicities in areas it controls.

The residents wanted to fetch winter clothes, worrying properties would be looted. One man said the SDF questioned him and confiscated his papers.

*EMPLOYEES OF THE CALIPHATE*
Others have been more thoroughly interrogated. They are among those Moro fears will resent the SDF.

A former Islamic State employee, who gave his name as Abu Furqan, was pushed out of Raqqa on his wheelchair by neighbours as they fled.

The 23-year-old had lost both legs in an air strike in August, and sat outside a mosque asking Red Crescent workers for painkillers. His wounds had been sewn up in an Islamic State clinic. Raqqa has no working hospitals.


“I did odd jobs for Daesh - manning police checkpoints, and driving around distributing water to fighters. Will I be interrogated again?” he said.

Islamic State wages were good, he said.

He avoided questions about whether he still sympathized with jihadists or opposed the SDF, replying: “When Daesh first came, some people were more afraid of what the U.S. reaction would be,” a reference to air strikes.

The final days of the battle for Raqqa were marked by tension between the coalition and tribal leaders who demanded air strikes stop for the sake of trapped civilians while they negotiated safe exit for some militants, council officials said.

One tribal leader said the coalition should compensate bereaved families.

For now, people just want to return.

Moro kept muttering: “It’s destroyed.”

Additional reporting by Rodi Said; editing by Giles Elgood

Our Standards:The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Escape from Raqqa: how my three-year ordeal in the Isis stronghold ended*
Tim Ramadan
I had vowed not to leave the Syrian city until the hated black flags came down. Then a chance encounter set me on an unintended path fraught with danger





SDF fighters in Raqqa. ‘We took off half an hour before sunrise, hiding when we heard gunfire. My big fear was of stepping on a landmine that would blow us all up.’ Photograph: Rick Findler/Getty Images
Thursday 19 October 2017 04.06 EDT First published on Thursday 19 October 2017 03.00 EDT

We had gathered as usual in one of the Raqqa houses for a dinner that consisted of a pot of bulgur cooked on firewood, olives and old bread. The older people shared a can of halva to maintain their level of blood sugar. The flames of the candles flickered with the breeze that came in through a hole created by shell damage to the house, and making out the details on the faces around me was difficult.

There wasn’t enough food for everyone owing to the sudden late arrival of some families driven out of their homes by Islamic State because the battles with the Syrian Democratic Forces had drawn closer to their street.
In one corner of the room sat a man and his wife and their four small children. They were among the new arrivals. The man refused to eat and said he wasn’t hungry, a response that baffled everyone, for how could a man not be hungry in Raqqa? We insisted that he join us but he refused, although his wife joined us so she could feed their children. Her eyes were swollen from continuous weeping – which was not strange, because the women and children always cried.

After dinner we went and sat near him to try to get him to join the conversation, but his responses were always short, and he did not want to talk. His dialect indicated that he was not from Raqqa itself, and one of the families said the family had been displaced from another Syrian city. The conversation moved to the military developments and where the battle lines had reached, and the number of families that had been able to flee. That was when he began to weep.

His wife sat next to him and caressed his head, saying: “Whatever God has preordained will happen.” Everyone was silent, looking at him, waiting to hear his story. Then the wife began, explaining that they had been waiting for a chance to get out of Raqqa in order to treat their sick son, who she said might need surgery. Her husband interrupted her and began talking, describing the day before the SDF reached their neighbourhood and how he had planned to get out of this hell to take his son for treatment.

Someone asked him why he hadn’t just taken the risk and fled, like many other families, since his son’s life depended on it. He said he could not subject all of his children to danger just to save one of them, and that anyway he was unable to carry all the children and run with them from snipers and shells. He wept profusely as he said these words. People tried to comfort him, but he kept shaking his head as if to say words were hopeless.




A fighter holds a captured Islamic State flag in the city of Raqqa on 18 October. Photograph: Asmaa Waguih/AP
I sat by him and reminded him gently that he still had his strength – that he could carry two of his children, his wife could carry one, and I could carry the fourth, then we could all run and get out of here. He looked at me in astonishment, asking me if I was joking or serious.

That was my last, brief moment to back out of my decision, but the tears in his eyes were enough to convince me. I answered that I wasn’t joking, and that I could help carry his children, and that I knew the streets here well. Until that moment, I had had no intention of leaving Raqqa.

The man was very excited, to the point of asking that we leave immediately. I told him we would have to wait: it was night, and impossible to see anything ahead of us. We might get shot once we reached the area controlled by the SDF if we were mistaken for Isis members in the darkness. We had to wait until a little before sunrise, and then we would move.

I went to the house where I was living, and destroyed the internet device and my computer, burying them underground. I was worried for the families still remaining, in case Isis raided the house and found the devices and punished them.

We took off half an hour before sunrise, walking between destroyed homes and sometimes hiding inside when we heard gunfire. We had to walk roughly 1,500 metres before we reached a safe area. My big fear was of stepping on a landmine that would blow us all up. The child was hugging me, I felt his quickened breath on my neck. I whispered that he should not be afraid, that we would arrive soon, and he smiled and nodded.

There were just two streets left between us and the safe zone when Isis snipers began targeting us. We didn’t know where the shots were coming from, so we bent over and began running. We hid for a while in the rubble of a destroyed building. I asked the father to put down his children and walk out slowly to signal to the SDF that we were civilians so they didn’t fire in our direction.

The SDF fired in the air to indicate to us that we should hurry. The Isis sniper kept firing towards us but the bullets hit the ground. The child pulled on my hair. I ran faster until we made it to a house that SDF fighters were occupying, and we exited from the back.

When we got to the SDF-controlled area, some fighters gave us food and water and asked if anybody was wounded. The father told them his son was sick, and one said a Kurdish Red Crescent doctor would see him. I was told to prepare myself to go to a camp for those displaced from Raqqa.

I stayed in the camp for a week. Conditions were bad, but better than life inside the so-called capital of the Isis caliphate. Now I am waiting for my family to join me near Aleppo, and we hope to go to Turkey. The situation remains volatile inside Raqqa, with Kurdish-led fighters still clearing militants and landmines. So I will follow news of the city from afar for now.

After vowing that I would stay until the fall of Raqqa, I feel sadness at missing the moment when the black flags were taken down and the hated Isis were driven out. But not when I remember that family I left with, and that struggling child, who at least now has some chance of a better future.

• _Tim Ramadan is the pseudonym of a Syrian journalist based in Raqqa_


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923615313056468993


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923649038284738561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923642529358209027


----------



## BATMAN

Human Rights Watch says Iran recruiting Afghans for Syria fight

This lad hired by Iran is European:


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

BATMAN said:


> Human Rights Watch says Iran recruiting Afghans for Syria fight
> 
> This lad hired by Iran is European:



that's that German guy from the RT video


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923896976537718784

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F793r86%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924013204535152642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923993121196736512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923991216987000832


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924244728652103680

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F799yg4%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1184121/middle-east

MOSCOW: An official document seen by Reuters shows that at least 131 Russian citizens died in Syria in the first nine months of this year, a number that relatives, friends and local officials say included private military contractors.
The document, a death certificate issued by the Russian consulate in Damascus dated Oct. 4, 2017, does not say what the deceased was doing in Syria.

But Reuters has established in interviews with the families and friends of some of the deceased and officials in their hometowns that the dead included Russian private military contractors killed while fighting alongside the forces of Moscow’s ally, Syrian President Bashar Assad.

The presence of the Russian contractors in Syria — and the casualties they are sustaining — is denied by Moscow, which wants to portray its military intervention in Syria as a successful peace mission with minimal losses.

The Russian defense ministry did not immediately respond to detailed questions submitted by Reuters. Requests for comment from the Russian consulate in Damascus did not elicit a response.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said in a statement provided to Reuters on Friday: “We do not have information about individual citizens who visit Syria. With that, I consider this question dealt with.”

Reuters sent questions to a group of Russian private military contractors active in Syria through a person who knows their commanders, but did not receive a response.

The official death toll of military personnel in Syria this year is 16. A casualty figure significantly higher than that could tarnish President Vladimir Putin’s record five months before a presidential election which he is expected to contest.

A Reuters count of the number of Russian private contractors known to have been killed in Syria this year, based on interviews with relatives and friends of the dead and local officials in their hometowns, stands at 26.

Russian authorities have not publicly released any information this year about casualties among Russian civilians who may have been caught up in the fighting.

The Russian Foreign Ministry, in response to Reuters questions, said the consulate in Syria was fulfilling its duties to register the deaths of Russian citizens. It said that under the law, personal data obtained in the process of registering the deaths was restricted and could not be publicly disclosed.

In August, Igor Konashenkov, a Russian defense ministry spokesman, said in response to a previous Reuters report that information about Russian military contractors in Syria was “a myth,” and that Reuters was attempting to discredit Moscow’s operation to restore peace in Syria.

UNUSUAL
A Russian diplomat who has worked in a consulate in another part of the world, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to speak to the media, said the figure of 131 registered deaths in nine months was unusually high given the estimated number of Russian expatriates in Syria.

Although there is no official data for the size of the community, data from Russian national elections shows there were only around 5,000 registered Russian voters in the country in 2012 and 2016.

“It is as if the diaspora is dying out,” he said.

High numbers of deaths are usually recorded by Russian consulates only in tourist destinations such as Thailand or Turkey, he said.

Russian consulates do not register the deaths of military personnel, according to an official at the consulate in Damascus who did not give his name.

The consular document seen by Reuters was a “certificate of death” issued to record the death of Sergei Poddubny, 36. It was one of three death certificates seen by Reuters.

Poddubny’s certificate, which bears the consulate’s stamp, lists the cause of death as “carbonization of the body” — in other words, he was burned.

It said he was killed on Sept. 28 in the town of Tiyas, Homs province, the scene of heavy fighting between Islamist rebels and pro-Assad forces. Several Russian contractors were killed in the area earlier this year, friends and relatives told Reuters.

Poddubny’s body was repatriated and buried in his home village in southern Russia about three weeks later. He had been in Syria as a private military contractor, one of his relatives and one of his friends told Reuters.
Poddubny’s death certificate had a serial number in the top right corner, 131.

Under a Justice Ministry procedure, all death certificates are numbered, starting from zero at the start of the year and going up by one digit for each new death recorded.

The Russian diplomat confirmed that is the procedure.

Reuters saw two other certificates, both issued on Feb. 3. The numbers — 9 and 13 — indicate certificates for at least five deaths were issued on that day. They were both private military contractors, according to people who know them.

The death of a Russian citizen would have to be registered at the consulate in order to repatriate the body back to Russia via civilian channels, according to the Russian diplomat.

A death certificate from the consulate would also help with bureaucracy back home relating to the dead person’s assets, the diplomat said.

The bodies of Russians fighting on the rebel side are not repatriated, according to a former Russian official who dealt with at least six cases of Russians killed in Syria and the relatives of four Russian Islamists killed there.

A few thousand Russian citizens with Islamist sympathies have traveled to rebel-held areas since the conflict began in 2011, according to Russian officials.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1184121/middle-east
> 
> MOSCOW: An official document seen by Reuters shows that at least 131 Russian citizens died in Syria in the first nine months of this year, a number that relatives, friends and local officials say included private military contractors.
> The document, a death certificate issued by the Russian consulate in Damascus dated Oct. 4, 2017, does not say what the deceased was doing in Syria.
> 
> But Reuters has established in interviews with the families and friends of some of the deceased and officials in their hometowns that the dead included Russian private military contractors killed while fighting alongside the forces of Moscow’s ally, Syrian President Bashar Assad.
> 
> The presence of the Russian contractors in Syria — and the casualties they are sustaining — is denied by Moscow, which wants to portray its military intervention in Syria as a successful peace mission with minimal losses.
> 
> The Russian defense ministry did not immediately respond to detailed questions submitted by Reuters. Requests for comment from the Russian consulate in Damascus did not elicit a response.
> 
> Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said in a statement provided to Reuters on Friday: “We do not have information about individual citizens who visit Syria. With that, I consider this question dealt with.”
> 
> Reuters sent questions to a group of Russian private military contractors active in Syria through a person who knows their commanders, but did not receive a response.
> 
> The official death toll of military personnel in Syria this year is 16. A casualty figure significantly higher than that could tarnish President Vladimir Putin’s record five months before a presidential election which he is expected to contest.
> 
> A Reuters count of the number of Russian private contractors known to have been killed in Syria this year, based on interviews with relatives and friends of the dead and local officials in their hometowns, stands at 26.
> 
> Russian authorities have not publicly released any information this year about casualties among Russian civilians who may have been caught up in the fighting.
> 
> The Russian Foreign Ministry, in response to Reuters questions, said the consulate in Syria was fulfilling its duties to register the deaths of Russian citizens. It said that under the law, personal data obtained in the process of registering the deaths was restricted and could not be publicly disclosed.
> 
> In August, Igor Konashenkov, a Russian defense ministry spokesman, said in response to a previous Reuters report that information about Russian military contractors in Syria was “a myth,” and that Reuters was attempting to discredit Moscow’s operation to restore peace in Syria.
> 
> UNUSUAL
> A Russian diplomat who has worked in a consulate in another part of the world, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to speak to the media, said the figure of 131 registered deaths in nine months was unusually high given the estimated number of Russian expatriates in Syria.
> 
> Although there is no official data for the size of the community, data from Russian national elections shows there were only around 5,000 registered Russian voters in the country in 2012 and 2016.
> 
> “It is as if the diaspora is dying out,” he said.
> 
> High numbers of deaths are usually recorded by Russian consulates only in tourist destinations such as Thailand or Turkey, he said.
> 
> Russian consulates do not register the deaths of military personnel, according to an official at the consulate in Damascus who did not give his name.
> 
> The consular document seen by Reuters was a “certificate of death” issued to record the death of Sergei Poddubny, 36. It was one of three death certificates seen by Reuters.
> 
> Poddubny’s certificate, which bears the consulate’s stamp, lists the cause of death as “carbonization of the body” — in other words, he was burned.
> 
> It said he was killed on Sept. 28 in the town of Tiyas, Homs province, the scene of heavy fighting between Islamist rebels and pro-Assad forces. Several Russian contractors were killed in the area earlier this year, friends and relatives told Reuters.
> 
> Poddubny’s body was repatriated and buried in his home village in southern Russia about three weeks later. He had been in Syria as a private military contractor, one of his relatives and one of his friends told Reuters.
> Poddubny’s death certificate had a serial number in the top right corner, 131.
> 
> Under a Justice Ministry procedure, all death certificates are numbered, starting from zero at the start of the year and going up by one digit for each new death recorded.
> 
> The Russian diplomat confirmed that is the procedure.
> 
> Reuters saw two other certificates, both issued on Feb. 3. The numbers — 9 and 13 — indicate certificates for at least five deaths were issued on that day. They were both private military contractors, according to people who know them.
> 
> The death of a Russian citizen would have to be registered at the consulate in order to repatriate the body back to Russia via civilian channels, according to the Russian diplomat.
> 
> A death certificate from the consulate would also help with bureaucracy back home relating to the dead person’s assets, the diplomat said.
> 
> The bodies of Russians fighting on the rebel side are not repatriated, according to a former Russian official who dealt with at least six cases of Russians killed in Syria and the relatives of four Russian Islamists killed there.
> 
> A few thousand Russian citizens with Islamist sympathies have traveled to rebel-held areas since the conflict began in 2011, according to Russian officials.



There are lots of Chechens in ISIS. Maybe a lot of these deaths are ISIS Chechen members.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924291824520491008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924346086202003457


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924379148700831744

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F79crmw%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/map-update-isis-run-syrian-army-liberates-districts-deir-ezzor/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924396083752644608


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924669736637620224


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/sy...rmy-extends-control-eastern-hama-countryside/


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1184986/middle-east

BEIRUT: Heavy clashes between Syria’s army and the Daesh group in Deir Ezzor city have killed at least 73 fighters in the last 24 hours, a monitor said Sunday.

Syria’s army controls most of Deir Ezzor city, capital of Deir Ezzor province in the country’s east, and made further advances after responding to a Daesh attack that began Saturday, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said.

The monitor said the fierce fighting Saturday killed at least 50 Daesh fighters, as well as 23 Syrian soldiers and pro-regime militiamen.

Observatory director Rami Abdel Rahman said government forces had captured two new neighborhoods and the municipal stadium.

“IS is now encircled in an area between the city and the (Euphrates) river,” Abdel Rahman said.

Daesh once held large sections of Deir Ezzor city, and for nearly three years laid siege to other parts of it that remained under government control.

In early September, advancing government forces broke the siege, and they have been working since to expel the jihadists from the rest of the city.

Abdel Rahman said the fighting that began Saturday was the fiercest in the city since government troops broke the siege, adding that clashes were continuing Sunday, with regime ally Russia carrying out heavy air strikes in support of the army and allied fighters.

Deir Ezzor, an oil-rich province that borders Iraq, was once a stronghold of Daesh, but the jihadist group faces twin assaults there, from the regime and the US-backed Kurdish-Arab Syrian Democratic Forces.

The jihadists have already been expelled from neighboring Raqqa province, and are now confined to just a few pockets of territory in Deir Ezzor.

More than 330,000 people have been killed in Syria since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government protests.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924717117508849665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924718989376450562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924721418763493376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924700521545588736


----------



## BATMAN

Hypocrites didn't posted it... so I'm helping:
@Hyperion 
Assad’s Regime Built Crematorium to Burn Bodies of Executed Prisoners

The Syrian regime has built a crematorium 45 minutes outside of Damascus where the U.S. government believes they are burning the bodies of the thousands of prisoners executed inside the walls of the Saydnaya military prison — an institution nicknamed "the slaughterhouse".

The prison is believed to kill at least 50 detainees a day often by mass hangings, acting assistant Secretary for Middle Eastern Affairs Stuart Jones briefed reporters on Monday. Jones also presented aerial photos of the prison complex showing the crematorium's construction in 2013.

The international community previously believed that the bodies were being disposed of in mass graves. The building of a crematorium allows the regime to cover up the extent of mass murders they undertake while leaving behind little evidence, Jones said.

The executions were carried out "seemingly with the unconditional support of Russia and Iran", Jones said adding that the U.S. does not believe Russia or Iran are involved with the crematorium.

“This information has been developing and with the meeting last week between Foreign Minister Lavrov and the Secretary, this was an opportune time to remind people about the atrocities that are being carried out inside of Syria,” Jones said.

*Related: At Least 13,000 Hanged in Mass Executions at Syrian Prison: Amnesty International*

The findings are part of declassified information available to the intelligence community and humanitarian organizations. An Assad former regime photo documentarian working under the name "Ceaser" shared more than 10,000 photos of Assad's victims with the international community, Jones said.

Non government organizations and human rights groups have long asserted that the Assad regime has abducted and detained between 65,000 and 117,000 people between 2011-2015 as that nation's bloody civil war rages on.

Once detained, prisoners are often beaten, tortured, electrocuted and raped, officials said.

Sometimes as many as 70 prisoners are crammed into cells that were meant to hold five people.

During his meeting with President Donald Trump and Secretary of State Rex Tillerson last week, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov discussed their nations' differences on how to best proceed in the six-year Syrian war which has left more than 500,000 dead and displaced millions.

Russia supports Assad, while Washington has said Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad can't remain in power.

"We do not have a notion of an exit strategy," Lavrov said during the press conference at the Russian embassy on Wednesday. The "obsession with ousting particular leaders — look what it has led to. Why don't we try to learn from our mistakes, focus on process, defeating terrorism."

The U.S. and Russia also disagree on Assad's role in last month's chemical gas attack, which left dozens of civilians dead. Trump ordered the launch of 59 cruise missiles at a Syrian airbase in retaliation.

Heather Nauert, the new State Department spokeswoman, in her first time at the podium, said “Tillerson was firm and clear with Minister Lavrov, Russia holds tremendous influence over Bashar al-Assad, a key point that took place in that meeting was telling Russia to use its power to reign in the regime. Simply put: the killing and devastation has gone on for far too long in Syria."


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925015019271675909

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924957023548174337


----------



## mike2000 is back

BATMAN said:


> Hypocrites didn't posted it... so I'm helping:
> @Hyperion
> Assad’s Regime Built Crematorium to Burn Bodies of Executed Prisoners
> 
> The Syrian regime has built a crematorium 45 minutes outside of Damascus where the U.S. government believes they are burning the bodies of the thousands of prisoners executed inside the walls of the Saydnaya military prison — an institution nicknamed "the slaughterhouse".
> 
> The prison is believed to kill at least 50 detainees a day often by mass hangings, acting assistant Secretary for Middle Eastern Affairs Stuart Jones briefed reporters on Monday. Jones also presented aerial photos of the prison complex showing the crematorium's construction in 2013.
> 
> The international community previously believed that the bodies were being disposed of in mass graves. The building of a crematorium allows the regime to cover up the extent of mass murders they undertake while leaving behind little evidence, Jones said.
> 
> The executions were carried out "seemingly with the unconditional support of Russia and Iran", Jones said adding that the U.S. does not believe Russia or Iran are involved with the crematorium.
> 
> “This information has been developing and with the meeting last week between Foreign Minister Lavrov and the Secretary, this was an opportune time to remind people about the atrocities that are being carried out inside of Syria,” Jones said.
> 
> *Related: At Least 13,000 Hanged in Mass Executions at Syrian Prison: Amnesty International*
> 
> The findings are part of declassified information available to the intelligence community and humanitarian organizations. An Assad former regime photo documentarian working under the name "Ceaser" shared more than 10,000 photos of Assad's victims with the international community, Jones said.
> 
> Non government organizations and human rights groups have long asserted that the Assad regime has abducted and detained between 65,000 and 117,000 people between 2011-2015 as that nation's bloody civil war rages on.
> 
> Once detained, prisoners are often beaten, tortured, electrocuted and raped, officials said.
> 
> Sometimes as many as 70 prisoners are crammed into cells that were meant to hold five people.
> 
> During his meeting with President Donald Trump and Secretary of State Rex Tillerson last week, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov discussed their nations' differences on how to best proceed in the six-year Syrian war which has left more than 500,000 dead and displaced millions.
> 
> Russia supports Assad, while Washington has said Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad can't remain in power.
> 
> "We do not have a notion of an exit strategy," Lavrov said during the press conference at the Russian embassy on Wednesday. The "obsession with ousting particular leaders — look what it has led to. Why don't we try to learn from our mistakes, focus on process, defeating terrorism."
> 
> The U.S. and Russia also disagree on Assad's role in last month's chemical gas attack, which left dozens of civilians dead. Trump ordered the launch of 59 cruise missiles at a Syrian airbase in retaliation.
> 
> Heather Nauert, the new State Department spokeswoman, in her first time at the podium, said “Tillerson was firm and clear with Minister Lavrov, Russia holds tremendous influence over Bashar al-Assad, a key point that took place in that meeting was telling Russia to use its power to reign in the regime. Simply put: the killing and devastation has gone on for far too long in Syria."


Nobody is innocent in this brutal civil war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F79nqyk%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925046648618831872


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925010572973887490

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924960813160558593


----------



## yavar

Qatar fmr PM Jaber al-Thani Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War EN قطراز جنگ سوریه پرده برداشت


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925089885966553093

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925086626883211265

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925090627452358658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925068075044614144


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F79r8uv%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F79r9lx%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925073468831490048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925067724543406081


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/br...etrate-inside-al-qaeda-heartlands-north-hama/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925122906534891520


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925341060775251969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925341353722212352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925341649093488640


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925354126925598721


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/br...-liberates-new-neighborhoods-dier-ezzor-city/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925336655329988610
https://muraselon.com/en/2017/10/map-update-syrian-forces-secure-areas-near-hama-aleppo-highway/


----------



## vizier

I dont know why but although there is preparation for Albouqamal operation there are no airstrikes taking place there with all operations on hold. 

One possibility is this can be because putin might be negotiationg with usa about delivering albouqamal to sdf control and slowing down Ruaf airstrikes there. It can be similar to alomar oil fields all isis converting to sdf immediately with a few sdf officials carried by helicopters perhaps.

Both Syaf and Iranian uavs should start the bombing operations immediately kick starting the albouqamal operation by continious airstrikes and gain momentum to stop sdfpkk claim albouqamal. As operations gain momentum sdf-usa claiming isis converted to sdf would show them clearly as isis protectorates as well as Syaaf air cover would stop infiltration by sdf by helicopters or similar. This will soften isis up before Saa reaches 60kms from west and a similar distance from north and provide time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925373382090207232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925388529215115264


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925421073209929765

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F79xnze%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 500

Another slaughter of schoolchildren by Khamenai aka Assad forces in East Ghouta:

https://twitter.com/HadiAlabdallah

It supposed to be a deescalation zone, yet they starve and murder them non stop.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Another slaughter of schoolchildren by Khamenai aka Assad forces in East Ghouta:
> 
> https://twitter.com/HadiAlabdallah
> 
> It supposed to be a deescalation zone, yet they starve and murder them non stop.



Why should they deescalate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925645733751148544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925646870935932928


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925714377713610752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925715765835259904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925731850118680577


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925705756934115328






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7a4b51%252F

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/11/br...ueezes-isis-deir-ezzor-regains-several-areas/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925746942537289728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925714611235672064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925714611235672064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925836130238521345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925836084268929025


----------



## vizier

There is the railway bridge destroyed sometime back north of Abuqamal connecting abu hasan and ramadi. There also seems a bridge over euphrates connecting as sukkariyah and baghuz fawqani right next to Abuqamal. If this bridge still stays intact sdf can transport to abuqamal easily so it needs to be taken care of.





Also there should be continious fighter coverage above abuqamal both Syaaf Mig 29s and Ruaf Su 35s screening for infltration by helicopters prohibiting if any by escorting back or intercepting downing it.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7ab4s2%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926065614011150336


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926075441672269825


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7ace5f%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7acbws%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7acomz%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926174206232088579


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/11/breaking-syrian-army-liberates-90-deir-ezzor-city/


----------



## 925boy

@undertakerwwefan our brother @500 has gone more quiet on this thread...not surprising since he also knows this war is almost a wrap. And even if you look at his last few posts, they are actually irrelevant things relative to the big picture of the war- "Assad airstrikes that hit civilians", etc. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @undertakerwwefan our brother @500 has gone more quiet on this thread...not surprising since he also knows this war is almost a wrap. And even if you look at his last few posts, they are actually irrelevant things relative to the big picture of the war- "Assad airstrikes that hit civilians", etc. LOL.


Dead kids make u LOL? Typical Assad supporter. Assad lost all the resources. His economy is totally destroyed. And he needs billions merely to prolong his agony. Out of 14 Syrian provinces Assad dully controls only small Alawi Tartus. He controls only destroyed towns and even this only with help of foreign mercenaries.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Dead kids make u LOL? Typical Assad supporter. Assad lost all the resources. His economy is totally destroyed. And he needs billions merely to prolong his agony. Out of 14 Syrian provinces Assad dully controls only small Alawi Tartus. He controls only destroyed towns and even this only with help of foreign mercenaries.



The northeast part of Latakia province is rebel held. Assad is nobody. Russia and Iran are many times the size of Syria.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926215394096041984


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria's army retakes Deir Az Zor from ISIL*
17 minutes ago

A Syrian state television and a military source have announced the complete recapture of Deir Az Zor city from ISIL, their last stronghold.

The news came after the army and other allied forces eliminated the last remnants of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant fighters from the eastern city.

"The armed forces, in cooperation with allied forces, liberated the city of Deir Az Zor completely from the clutches of the Daesh terrorist organisation," the military source said, using an Arab acronym for ISIL.

ISIL had for years besieged a government enclave in the city until the army relieved it in early September.

Earlier, army units, in cooperation with supporting forces, regained control over the city's al-Hamidya neighbourhood, the official SANA news agency said late on Thursday.

Backed by Russian air raids, the forces of Syria's President Bashar al-Assad have waged a sustained campaign to retake areas in Deir Az Zor province.

The development is the latest significant defeat for ISIL as they lose almost all urban strongholds.

The Syrian army and Kurdish-led forces backed by the US race to take the rest of the eastern province.

Meanwhile, a US-led international coalition has provided air support to a Kurdish-Arab alliance, the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), also fighting ISIL in Deir Az Zor.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/11/syria-army-retakes-deir-az-zor-isil-171103074005252.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...zor-city-from-is-state-tv/article19974772.ece

* “The army announces full control of Deir Ezzor city,” state television said in a breaking news alert, citing sources on the ground. *
Syria's army has seized Deir Ezzor from the Islamic State group, state media said Friday, driving the jihadists from the last major city where they were present.

“The army announces full control of Deir Ezzor city,” state television said in a breaking news alert, citing sources on the ground.

State news agency SANA also reported that Deir Ezzor had been “fully liberated.”

State television reported that engineering units from the army were combing captured neighbourhoods to defuse mines and other explosives.

On Thursday, a reporter contributing to _AFP_ saw widespread destruction in the city, with whole buildings hit by air strikes or artillery fire crumpled into themselves and streets strewn with rubble.

Trenches dug by IS fighters to defend their positions were still visible as government minesweepers worked.

Syrian troops and allied fighters backed by Russian air power have been battling inside the eastern city since September, when they broke an IS siege of nearly three years on government-held districts.

In recent days they have advanced, capturing a string of neighbourhoods and encircling remaining IS fighters.

The city is the provincial capital of surrounding Deir Ezzor province, an oil-rich region that sits on the county's eastern border with Iraq.

The province was once largely held by IS, though parts of Deir Ezzor city stayed under government control throughout the jihadist group's reign.

IS is now facing twin assaults in the province, from the army as well as US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, an alliance of Kurdish and Arab fighters.

The jihadist group has lost much of the territory it once held in the province. Its most important remaining position is the town of Albu Kamal on the Iraqi border.

More than 330,000 people have been killed in *Syria *since the conflict began in March 2011 with anti-government protests.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926406263298240513


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7aj5nb%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926436713572065281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926439380008480769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926436176562712578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926413175490334720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926454653423902720


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926459452152262656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926459338276900864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926458781973798913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://muraselon.com/en/2017/11/de...-deir-ezzor-neighborhoods-fighting-continues/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926489938824220674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

undertakerwwefan said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7aj5nb%252F
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926436713572065281
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926439380008480769
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926436176562712578
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926413175490334720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926454653423902720


Lol seems Syria has become a testing ground for world powers to test their weapons systems in real life conditions.
Guess this will lead to more improvement in these weapon systems and fighting doctrine as they learn even more from this conflict.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926547792914538496


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926564812448026625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926563422057189378


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926769043251408897


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926759224532766720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926798707986755584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926798977609039878


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926800461927153665


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926804060912549890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926818172405129223


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926829511181606913


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926847200470228993


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926889824799387653
4 + 1 faction is Russia Iran Iraq Syria + Hezbollah coalition which protects western countries and Israel from jihadists

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia–Syria–Iran–Iraq_coalition


----------



## TruthHurtz

think its the other way round OP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

TruthHurtz said:


> think its the other way round OP



Nop. Israel says they would go into Syria to fight jihadists if need be. 

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Is...-being-shot-from-Syrian-spillover-fire-513260


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926843580584484864


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926924747304292354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926927762023243783


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7awre7%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926947807222730752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926961907692687360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927137754911268864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926932748811554817


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927177446478221313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927151758241132544


----------



## vizier

https://southfront.org/syrian-army-hezbollah-reach-iraqi-border-near-al-bukamal-map/

As a new advance Saa and allied forces reached Iraqi border close to albuqamal. However the bridge connecting albuqamal to other side of euphrates is still intact. sdf seems far away but it is known that isis can convert to sdf pretty fast like was in the oil fields case and can cover the distance with an instant. If Saa plans that Saa would be fast enough to recover the city then bridge can be used by Saa. Otherwise bridge will be used by sdf to enter albuqamal and claim it with isis changing clothes and shaving. In order to prevent this from happening the bridge needs to be destroyed by Syaf aircraft or cruise missiles-aircraft by Syrias allies unless reaching other side of euphrates is seen to be too vital by Syrian officials taking this risk. But I think leaving the bridge is a huge risk considering sdf claimed almost all oil fields east of euphrates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7ayka9%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927222843791822849


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7az3nj%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927225897547173889


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia demanded on Nov. 2 that the UN Security Council shelve a report blaming the Syrian government

Russia has questioned the work of the panel because the experts did not go to Khan Sheikhun and worked from samples Moscow maintains may have been tampered with by Western intelligence.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927252583177162755


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7b0fc2%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7azxh8%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927262304646856705


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927300220676968451


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927504448330588162

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927498715497160704


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927518535953371136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927519551583113217


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927529333018759169


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927589492030046208


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927597400360878080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927578060513214465


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927858691843461121


----------



## vizier

https://southfront.org/video-confrimation-syrian-government-troops-enter-al-bukamal-city/

Finally Albukamal liberated. It was pretty fast as it seems isis ran away to their protectors other side of the euphrates namely sdf-pkk and Usa. Saa can now easily focus on liberating other areas around euprates even from other side of the river that sdf didnt claim yet.

Dealing with sdf-pkk which is supported by usa should be made with isolation as a first step followed by military options. They wont be able to sell the oil if the border from Iraqi side is completely under Iraqi central govt control. Iraqi army and Pmu can cut off the line between north iraq kurdish region and pyd. Otherwise pyd which now absorbed isis will sell the oil through north Iraq peshmerga and smuggle everything they want with ease be it weapons or separatist terror group members.

The jordanian border must be checked with uavs closer to altanf pass. The runaway isis can return and regroup in that position controlled by Usa. Iran has a drone base nearby and unarmed drones cant be claimed as a threat by usa. Also with some paperwork like selling several drones to Russia who has flight agreements with Usa and joint Russian Syrian Iranian survaillance of uavs as a workaround can be achieved.

In Idlib region hts-nusra and affliated fsa groups started attacks and even started using chems recently. Operations and defensive positions should be planned with the condition of enemy having chemical weapons in mind.saddam was in that position in 80s and Iran should have some experiance about coping with it.
Deep urban strikes should be made with armed drones which can only carry conventional missiles and Ruaf as terrorists will have no hesitation to repeatedly using sarin or other chems over civilian population on behalf of israel-Usa starting action against Syria as repeatedly happened in the past.

This time terrorists can take out even some of their suicide squads with chems by their own rockets,artillery or self detonated bombs. Syrian airstrikes and artillery should focus on defensive short range drone validated strikes on attacking small groups leaving others to Ruaf and Iranian drones so accusation of using chems which dont even exist in Syrian inventory is totally out of the equation.
Also what Syria needs to obtain from Russia or Iran is some counter artillery radars that detect trajectory of incoming projectiles rocket or artillery so the position of enemy artillery is immediately revealed to be destroyed.


----------



## 500

vizier said:


> https://southfront.org/video-confrimation-syrian-government-troops-enter-al-bukamal-city/
> 
> Finally Albukamal liberated. It was pretty fast as it seems isis ran away to their protectors other side of the euphrates namely sdf-pkk and Usa. Saa can now easily focus on liberating other areas around euprates even from other side of the river that sdf didnt claim yet.


1) Since when, ethnic cleansing by foreign sectarian terrorists is "liberation"?
2) Its funny that whlie ISIS gives supeer heavy resistance to SDF and Turks they arte giving towns without fight to Assad. Yet you have a nerve to claim that SDF are their protectors.

Typical lying Assadist propagandist. Alas only imbeciles can buy ur propaganda.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) Since when, ethnic cleansing by foreign sectarian terrorists is "liberation"?
> 2) Its funny that whlie ISIS gives supeer heavy resistance to SDF and Turks they arte giving towns without fight to Assad. Yet you have a nerve to claim that SDF are their protectors.
> 
> Typical lying Assadist propagandist. Alas only imbeciles can buy ur propaganda.




Since when was bulldozing family homes and building illegal settlements considered lawful or morally acceptable? Since when was stealing the Golan Heights in the name of the 'chosen people' okay? Since when was occupying Lebonon and bombing civilians acceptable? Spare the bullshit crocodile tears.



As for your claim that Isis doesn't give "resistance" to Syrian forces. You're a moron, and a dumb one at that. you can't claim Isis gives no resistance while posting hundreds of messages claiming how Assadists get slaughtered. What a degenerate moron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> 1) Since when, ethnic cleansing by foreign sectarian terrorists is "liberation"?
> 2) Its funny that whlie ISIS gives supeer heavy resistance to SDF and Turks they arte giving towns without fight to Assad. Yet you have a nerve to claim that SDF are their protectors.
> 
> Typical lying Assadist propagandist. Alas only imbeciles can buy ur propaganda.



So isis could show zero resistance at most eastern euphrates bank because sdf sort of learned to teleport covering the alomar oil fields within a day or two to block any further Saa advance. Tell sdf to produce more realistic isis fighting video footage and a few more falling comrades.

Also next time try your chances in idlib if you find any after another nusra-hts attack on Syrian kids as most other places currently not in control can be managable and isolated by Syria Iraq and Turkey and taken control later on. Except areas like in the Iraqi dohuk region border passage between peshmerga and sdf can offer some life support to pkk pyd and similar groups which needs to be taken control by Iraqi central govt as soon as possible and fortified to withstand attacks coming from both peshmarga and sdf region.


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Since when was bulldozing family homes and building illegal settlements considered lawful or morally acceptable? Since when was stealing the Golan Heights in the name of the 'chosen people' okay? Since when was occupying Lebonon and bombing civilians acceptable? Spare the bullshit crocodile tears.


1) There are no any homeless Palestinians. 
2) Golan Heights were captured in defensive war, unlike Crimea, which was stolen by Russia from friendly state.
3) Lebanon attacked Israel, and Israel responded in very mild way, especially if u compare to Chechnya or Syria.



> As for your claim that Isis doesn't give "resistance" to Syrian forces. You're a moron, and a dumb one at that. you can't claim Isis gives no resistance while posting hundreds of messages claiming how Assadists get slaughtered. What a degenerate moron


Assadists are slaightered in open deserts by local groups of bedouins. On the other hand ISIS high command and foreign (largely Russian) fighters are mostly Assad/Putin agents and surrender towns without any fight.



vizier said:


> So isis could show zero resistance at most eastern euphrates bank because sdf sort of learned to teleport covering the alomar oil fields within a day or two to block any further Saa advance. Tell sdf to produce more realistic isis fighting video footage and a few more falling comrades.


ISIS or any other irregular militia cant't do anything against modern air force in open desert. Thats why SDF advance fast and easily. Only in cities with human shields they meet resistance.

Assadists are slaughtered in open desert because their air support is totally incompetent and can only slaughter civilians.



> Also next time try your chances in idlib if you find any after another nusra-hts attack on Syrian kids as most other places currently not in control can be managable and isolated by Syria Iraq and Turkey and taken control later on. Except areas like in the Iraqi dohuk region border passage between peshmerga and sdf can offer some life support to pkk pyd and similar groups which needs to be taken control by Iraqi central govt as soon as possible and fortified to withstand attacks coming from both peshmarga and sdf region.


99% of attacks on Syrian kids are made by Assadists.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1191006/middle-east

JEDDAH: Daesh has been expelled from the Syrian town of Bukamal, the last significant town the terror group still held in its disintegrating “caliphate,” a top monitor told Arab News on Thursday.

Rami Abdul Rahman, head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based monitor of the war, said Al-Hashd Al-Shaabi, widely known as Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), not the Syrian regime forces, had taken over the city.

The terrorists’ latest rout left them with only the dregs of a self-styled “state” that once spanned huge territory in Iraq and Syria, with surviving Daesh militants melting away into desert hideouts.

Anti-Daesh forces stormed into the town just across the border from Iraq on Wednesday and while fighting was initially reported as fierce, the outcome of one of Daesh’s last major battles was never in doubt.

Abdul Rahman termed the liberation of the city “the final scene of a movie on the destruction of Daesh in Syria.” The movie is coming to an end now, he added.

He said Daesh fighters do not have any arms now because they have lost many battles recently.


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> ISIS or any other irregular militia cant't do anything against modern air force in open desert. Thats why SDF advance fast and easily. Only in cities with human shields they meet resistance.
> 
> Assadists are slaughtered in open desert because their air support is totally incompetent and can only slaughter civilians.
> 
> 
> 99% of attacks on Syrian kids are made by Assadists.



The alomar oil fields case is something different than escaping the air raids. They (tribes previously loyal to isis) just immediately accepted to be part of sdf councils. There were also no traps in where they left to sdf in contrast to where Saa captures sappers diffuse hundreds of booby traps and mines everytime.

The kids were killed hts nusra and related fsa groups by chemicals both in 2013 and in 2017 to provide excuse ovorthrowing the Syrian govt breaking Iranian support to Hezbollah and to deal with Iran Pakistan and others later to ensure israels total security.


----------



## 500

vizier said:


> The alomar oil fields case is something different than escaping the air raids. They (tribes previously loyal to isis) just immediately accepted to be part of sdf councils. There were also no traps in where they left to sdf in contrast to where Saa captures sappers diffuse hundreds of booby traps and mines everytime.


Baseless conspiracy theory.



> The kids were killed hts nusra and related fsa groups by chemicals both in 2013 and in 2017 to provide excuse ovorthrowing the Syrian govt breaking Iranian support to Hezbollah and to deal with Iran Pakistan and others later to ensure israels total security.


There is no single tinniest evidence suggesting that. All evidences and UN reports say it were Assadists. There is no any room for doubt. Too much facts. And Assad used chemical weapons not just twice but dozens times.


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> Baseless conspiracy theory.



Yea right. Everytime Syria captures any sort of habitated land from isis experienced Russian sappers and Syrians demine thousands of traps. Not only the al omar oil field area changing flags from black to yellow en masse but including sdfs so called Raqqa 'liberation' which was the capital of isis caliphate there was nothing close to that.





500 said:


> There is no single tinniest evidence suggesting that. All evidences and UN reports say it were Assadists. There is no any room for doubt. Too much facts. And Assad used chemical weapons not just twice but dozens times.



Made up evidence by hired/forced men in Un working for israel-Usa for the same reason mentioned. Reports being Un made does not make them true nor objective as there are countless loopholes and make fit tailored "facts" to put the blame on Syrian govt forces. It is not much difficult to come up with those reports if you have the men in the place we all know that.

Simply even if the reports belong to un or anyone else they are not unquestionable. We can and should question them and this issue "rebels" still proliferating with chemicals using them freely and accusing Syrian govt lowered the reliability of un making it an organization dominantly controlled by israel-Usa to fit the political agendas.
Yes, this also shows that if they want a regime change in your country you can easily be gassed by "rebels" and everyone will accuse the government with such make up un reports.


----------



## 500

vizier said:


> Yea right. Everytime Syria captures any sort of habitated land from isis experienced Russian sappers and Syrians demine thousands of traps. Not only the al omar oil field area changing flags from black to yellow en masse but including sdfs so called Raqqa 'liberation' which was the capital of isis caliphate there was nothing close to that.


1) The only thing Russian sappers demine is their own cluster bombs:






2) In Raqqa ISIS resisted for 4 months, but same time they surrounded towns to Assadists without fight.




> Made up evidence by hired/forced men in Un working for israel-Usa for the same reason mentioned. Reports being Un made does not make them true nor objective as there are countless loopholes and make fit tailored "facts" to put the blame on Syrian govt forces. It is not much difficult to come up with those reports if you have the men in the place we all know that.
> 
> Simply even if the reports belong to un or anyone else they are not unquestionable. We can and should question them and this issue "rebels" still proliferating with chemicals using them freely and accusing Syrian govt lowered the reliability of un making it an organization dominantly controlled by israel-Usa to fit the political agendas.
> Yes, this also shows that if they want a regime change in your country you can easily be gassed by "rebels" and everyone will accuse the government with such make up un reports.


Yep UN and OPCW experts are bad while your conspiracy theories based on nothing are good.

All evidences indicate it was Assadists. Rockets used in attacks were used only by assadists, azimuths indicate they came from Assadists areas, scale of attack can;t be performed by any rag tag rebels and so on. What next? You will also claim hat rebels drop barrel bombs on themselves? Pathetic and disgusting.


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> 1) The only thing Russian sappers demine is their own cluster bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) In Raqqa ISIS resisted for 4 months, but same time they surrounded towns to Assadists without fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep UN and OPCW experts are bad while your conspiracy theories based on nothing are good.
> 
> All evidences indicate it was Assadists. Rockets used in attacks were used only by assadists, azimuths indicate they came from Assadists areas, scale of attack can;t be performed by any rag tag rebels and so on. What next? You will also claim hat rebels drop barrel bombs on themselves? Pathetic and disgusting.


Sharing a picture sapper diffusing sort of a cluster munition does not prove that they dont diffuse isis bombs but a childish prooaganda. Yes it is suspectable that isis too easily and quickly accepted sdf control in alomar oil fields blocking any further Saa advance. Also in all areas they gaveback to sdf control including northern Syria they didnt leave much traps as a goodwill gesture as well.

Trajectory of the rocket can easily be emulated by "rebel" held areas with a shorter range rocket from the same direction. Also some of the deceased were identified as captured by the rebels by witnesses.So again it is easy to connect a few selective dots to come up with any scenario you need excluding other dots of the bigger picture which makes it a professional lie. Same also true for investigations of 2017 attack.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) There are no any homeless Palestinians.





Israel bulldozes poor Palestinian and their homes. Ironically you cry about "Ethnic cleansing". Everyone around the world acknowledges those disgusting, facist, and inhuman practice to ethnically cleans Palestinians. The UN and everyone around the world has shamed you.






500 said:


> 2) Golan Heights were captured in defensive war, unlike Crimea, which was stolen by Russia from friendly state.






Crimea is nearly 100% Russian and has always been Russian. Crimea was illegally incorporated into Ukraine and no one living in Crimea wanted to be part of Ukraine. Crimea wanted to break away from Ukraine in the 1990s and had its own parliament. Crimea voted to be par of Russia again. Keywords voted and again. 



Golan was stolen and never belonged to the state of Israel. Crimea was part of the Russian empire before your grandparents parents were born and much before the illegal state of Israel existed. Your distant ancestors were in Europe when Crimea was part of Russia. 








500 said:


> 3) Lebanon attacked Israel, and Israel responded in very mild way, especially if u compare to Chechnya or Syria.






Lebonon didn't attack anyone degenerate. Israeli invaded after an Israeli embassadord was attacked in London. Israel used the attack as a pathetic justification to occupy Lebonon but ran away like they ran away in 2006.







500 said:


> Assadists are slaightered in open deserts by local groups of bedouins. On the other hand ISIS high command and foreign (largely Russian) fighters are mostly Assad/Putin agents and surrender towns without any fight.






Do they offer counseling for pathological liars in the metal ward you reside? All the towns Syrian forces captured was from Isis. Palmyra, Irak, Deir Ez Zoir, etc were all in control of Isis and all were bitterly contested. Literally every government and major news organization in the world has reported on it. Even your own sources such as Ivan Siderenko reports. 

Stop lying for once.







500 said:


> ISIS or any other irregular militia cant't do anything against modern air force in open desert. Thats why SDF advance fast and easily. Only in cities with human shields they meet resistance.







That's why thousands of Kurds have been killed, many in small villages? Please do tell everyone how Isis manages to kill US soldiers, Turkish soldiers, Egyptian soldiers, Fillapino soldiers, and Russian soldiers if you claim they can't do anything.

The same logic applies in Afghanistan, how did the Taliban manage to kill so many US and Afghan soldiers? Use your empty head for once.






500 said:


> Assadists are slaughtered in open desert because their air support is totally incompetent and can only slaughter civilians.






Remind us again how dozens of Turkish soldiers were attack in the open in Al- Bab. Everyone has seen the dozens of destroyed Turkish tanks. You are clueless, you know nothing about Syria or what's going on in Syria or warfare.






500 said:


> 99% of attacks on Syrian kids are made by Assadists.





99% of attacks on Palestinian and Lebenese kids are done by Israeli. While 0.000% of Isis casualties are from Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Israel bulldozes poor Palestinian and their homes. Ironically you cry about "Ethnic cleansing". Everyone around the world acknowledges those disgusting, facist, and inhuman practice to ethnically cleans Palestinians. The UN and everyone around the world has shamed you.


Illegally built houses are destroyed, both Jewish and Arabs. Thats happening everywhere. In 30 years of intifada despite thousands of terror attacks and thousands of rockets fired at out cities not a single village was destroyed, no one was expelled. In Syria on the other hand 12 millino people were ethnically cleansed.



> Crimea is nearly 100% Russian and has always been Russian. Crimea was illegally incorporated into Ukraine and no one living in Crimea wanted to be part of Ukraine. Crimea wanted to break away from Ukraine in the 1990s and had its own parliament. Crimea voted to be par of Russia again. Keywords voted and again.


Crimea is 100% Ukrainian according to the international law. It was recognized as Ukrainian by Russia itself. But in 2015 Russia used chaos i Ukraine and cowardly stole it.

As for "always" it was tatar on first place, who were ethnically cleansed.



> Golan was stolen and never belonged to the state of Israel. Crimea was part of the Russian empire before your grandparents parents were born and much before the illegal state of Israel existed. Your distant ancestors were in Europe when Crimea was part of Russia.


Golan was captured i deffensive war. Like Kenigsberg from Germany.



> Lebonon didn't attack anyone degenerate. Israeli invaded after an Israeli embassadord was attacked in London. Israel used the attack as a pathetic justification to occupy Lebonon but ran away like they ran away in 2006.


* Lebanon attacked Israel in 1948, since then we are in state of war.
* In 1969 Lebanon gave PLO right to settle in its territory and use it as base for attacks against Israel.
* 2006 conflict started with Hebzollah attack. And Hezbollah was pacified in one month. 




> Do they offer counseling for pathological liars in the metal ward you reside? All the towns Syrian forces captured was from Isis. Palmyra, Irak, Deir Ez Zoir, etc were all in control of Isis and all were bitterly contested. Literally every government and major news organization in the world has reported on it. Even your own sources such as Ivan Siderenko reports.


ISIS surrounded Deir Ez Zor without any fights. We saw it. Thats same Assadists who cant take Jobar in 6 years with their elite forces suddenly took half od Deir ez Zor in 3 days. What a miracle. Alas I dont believe in miracles.



> The same logic applies in Afghanistan, how did the Taliban manage to kill so many US and Afghan soldiers? Use your empty head for once.


Have u seen mountains in afghanistan? LOL. In ISIS areas there is just open plain desert.



> Remind us again how dozens of Turkish soldiers were attack in the open in Al- Bab. Everyone has seen the dozens of destroyed Turkish tanks. You are clueless, you know nothing about Syria or what's going on in Syria or warfare.


Yep ISIS riercely defended al Bab and Raqqa but gave Mayadin and Deir ez Zor withot fight. Thanks for confirming my point.



> 99% of attacks on Palestinian and Lebenese kids are done by Israeli. While 0.000% of Isis casualties are from Israel.


Total rubbish. Out of 150,000 Lebanese killed in civil war hardly 10% were killed by Israelis.
All major massacres of Palestinians were made by Arabs as well. And in Syria also were slaughtered and starved to death thousands of Palestinians.


----------



## Beny Karachun

ptldM3 said:


> Israel bulldozes poor Palestinian and their homes. Ironically you cry about "Ethnic cleansing". Everyone around the world acknowledges those disgusting, facist, and inhuman practice to ethnically cleans Palestinians. The UN and everyone around the world has shamed you.







Let me tell you something, I wish we did.




ptldM3 said:


> Crimea is nearly 100% Russian and has always been Russian. Crimea was illegally incorporated into Ukraine and no one living in Crimea wanted to be part of Ukraine. Crimea wanted to break away from Ukraine in the 1990s and had its own parliament. Crimea voted to be par of Russia again. Keywords voted and again.
> 
> 
> 
> Golan was stolen and never belonged to the state of Israel. Crimea was part of the Russian empire before your grandparents parents were born and much before the illegal state of Israel existed. Your distant ancestors were in Europe when Crimea was part of Russia.


Crimea is Ukraine.
During World War II, Crimea was downgraded to the Crimean Oblast and then, in 1954, it was transferred to the Ukrainian SSR from the Russian SFSR by Nikita Khrushchev, and Russia gave it to Ukraine with no fight with the collapse of the USSR, why do you suddenly want it?

Golan now is in the hands of Israel. "Russian Empire" Aahahaha Empire of poor drunk idiots which are sons of prostitutes.



ptldM3 said:


> Lebonon didn't attack anyone degenerate. Israeli invaded after an Israeli embassadord was attacked in London. Israel used the attack as a pathetic justification to occupy Lebonon but ran away like they ran away in 2006.


Israel invaded Lebanon after PLO militants fired rockets at Israel, then we destroyed the Syrian army and Air Force, that were handed the best weapons of Russia and were trained by Russians.
You mean ran away like you ran from Georgia and Afghanistan? 



ptldM3 said:


> Do they offer counseling for pathological liars in the metal ward you reside? All the towns Syrian forces captured was from Isis. Palmyra, Irak, Deir Ez Zoir, etc were all in control of Isis and all were bitterly contested. Literally every government and major news organization in the world has reported on it. Even your own sources such as Ivan Siderenko reports.
> 
> Stop lying for once.


You need to cluster bomb your own ally's villages to even get a bit of progress against ISIS, with ISIS defeated or not we still won the war without firing a bullet.




ptldM3 said:


> That's why thousands of Kurds have been killed, many in small villages? Please do tell everyone how Isis manages to kill US soldiers, Turkish soldiers, Egyptian soldiers, Fillapino soldiers, and Russian soldiers if you claim they can't do anything.
> 
> The same logic applies in Afghanistan, how did the Taliban manage to kill so many US and Afghan soldiers? Use your empty head for once.


ISIS Is poorly trained and most of the kills they get are with artillery and suicide bombs, however Russian soldiers are even worse and can't defeat a bunch of sand monkeys with AK-47s.



ptldM3 said:


> Remind us again how dozens of Turkish soldiers were attack in the open in Al- Bab. Everyone has seen the dozens of destroyed Turkish tanks. You are clueless, you know nothing about Syria or what's going on in Syria or warfare.


I don't think he is here to defend the Turks, or their fighting ability.




ptldM3 said:


> 99% of attacks on Palestinian and Lebenese kids are done by Israeli. While 0.000% of Isis casualties are from Israel.


If you are talking about statistics, Christian Lebanese kids are killed every day by Muslims in Lebanon, we only attack villages we are fired at from, which are usually Muslim villages. and your Palestinian children are nothing but short terrorists.
Also we killed at least 8 ISIS soldiers that fired at our troops in the Golan.


----------



## Tsilihin

After the fall of isis and other terrorist cells countries in Middle East are in strange position because dogs of war can cross into other state and make troubles.They are accustomed and function only in war.


----------



## vizier

https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/article/isis-retakes-albukamal-syrian-army-fails-secure-city/
Some reports say that albukamal is lost again to isis. They possibly resupplied from sdf areas other side of euphrates or from northern areas under their control. It was a stupid move to not to secure the bridge if they are resupplied from the other side. Now there is again the danger of isis handing over the city to sdf if the news are true. The bridge then needs to be taken out by a plane or a cruise missile from Russia or Iran immediately. isis will be trapped inside and cant get support or handover the city to sdf. High value terrorists can still be found out there as well which can still be carried away by helicopters. Reporters who spot helis need to take video footage by at least cellphones though as evidence counts.

It shows that we need to get more creative and reveal solutions from inside ourselves as the other side is good at creating problems instead of complaining about them and waiting for things such as solutions to happen outside by anything else with futility.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930077667776499713


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930077667776499713


"RUSSIA IS FREEING SY-"


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/deployment-of...shift-iran-saudi-rivalry-to-afghanistan-03835

The former Afghan intelligence chief Rahmatullah Nabil has warned that the deployment of the Afghan youths to Syria may shift the Iran-Saudi rivalry to Afghanistan.

“This is quite dangerous: What happens to this Fatemiyoun force when the war in Syria is over?” Nabil told The New York Times.

“The fear is that rivalry in the region, between Iran and Saudi, will shift to Afghanistan. And I think that clash is already shifting here,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.khaama.com/deployment-of...shift-iran-saudi-rivalry-to-afghanistan-03835
> 
> The former Afghan intelligence chief Rahmatullah Nabil has warned that the deployment of the Afghan youths to Syria may shift the Iran-Saudi rivalry to Afghanistan.
> 
> “This is quite dangerous: What happens to this Fatemiyoun force when the war in Syria is over?” Nabil told The New York Times.
> 
> “The fear is that rivalry in the region, between Iran and Saudi, will shift to Afghanistan. And I think that clash is already shifting here,” he added.


Total bulshit
Iran hosting more than 2 million Afghans as refugees inside country as result of American and European invasion on poor Afghanistan

Fatemiyon brigades are living in Iran


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Total bulshit
> Iran hosting more than 2 million Afghans as refugees inside country as result of American and European invasion on poor Afghanistan
> 
> Fatemiyon brigades are living in Iran


Iran hosts them as third class cheap labor and cannon fodder for Assad. 

Refugees in Afghanistan are result of ur Russian friends invasion.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Iran hosts them as third class cheap labor and cannon fodder for Assad.
> 
> Refugees in Afghanistan are result of ur Russian friends invasion.



Incorrect. These Afghans fled from mujahideen / Taliban, not from Russia invasion which fought mujahideen / Taliban.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Iran hosts them as third class cheap labor and cannon fodder for Assad.
> 
> Refugees in Afghanistan are result of ur Russian friends invasion.


I am not communist defender but as I said nobody flee Afghanistan b/c Russians they mostly escape Afghanistan b/c of double and dirty game of West.
first supporting Taliban and global jihad in Afghanistan to topple Afghanistan communist regime and then attacking on their puppets to occupied Afghanistan by west.





History repeat itself in Syria and Iraq first Al-Qaede and ISIS flourish in Syria and Iraq with help of west and their puppets in region but this time sacred Iran saved these two countries and crushed ISIS in Syraq and ruined their plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> I am not communist defender but as I said nobody flee Afghanistan b/c Russians they mostly escape Afghanistan b/c of double and dirty game of West.
> first supporting Taliban and global jihad in Afghanistan to topple Afghanistan communist regime and then attacking on their puppets to occupied Afghanistan by west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History repeat itself in Syria and Iraq first Al-Qaede and ISIS flourish in Syria and Iraq with help of west and their puppets in region but this time sacred Iran saved these two countries and crushed ISIS in Syraq and ruined their plan.


Of course u are a communist defender (all current Russian government are Communists). Here Afghan population:






As U can see, it dropped during Russian invasion and started to rise sharply after they left.

Same genocide and ethnic cleansing happens now in Syria. Which you directly support this time.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Of course u are a communist defender (all current Russian government are Communists). Here Afghan population:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As U can see, it dropped during Russian invasion and started to rise sharply after they left.
> 
> Same genocide and ethnic cleansing happens now in Syria. Which you directly support this time.


That is exact show of the Islamists and Al-Qaede rule on Afghanistan.
spreading Islam with producing more and more child.

There is not any genocide or ethnic cleansing in Syria by Syria or Syria Allies but other side made a lot of war crimes and genocide against Syria.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930774227984310273


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930804644363849728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930806474854621184


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930913342197305347


----------



## vizier

https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/art...ti-tank-defensive-line-around-albukamal-city/

They give up willingly the areas to sdf but throw everything they have against Saa. It is also interesting that atgm positions can not be detected by uavs from above and spotters are used instead. Either they dig in well inside the city or some sort of jamming is involved. 

Previously I thought the bridges needed to be taken out at last resort but it seems to be better to carry on as if the areas fall under sdf control they would be within artillery distance to stike albukamal pass even after it is liberated from the western side of the river. 

Since isis now focuses on albukamal eastern bank of euprates should be left empty and this can be used against them. Iraqi forces in a coordinated manner can start marching and clearing the eastern bank towns up to baqhus fawqani from the other side of river with low resistance in my opinion. This way it would be ensured that the eastern towns wont fall into sdf-isis control.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> That is exact show of the Islamists and Al-Qaede rule on Afghanistan.
> spreading Islam with producing more and more child.
> 
> There is not any genocide or ethnic cleansing in Syria by Syria or Syria Allies but other side made a lot of war crimes and genocide against Syria.


That's Khamenai guy: 

*Justifies ethnic ceansing and slaughter of millions of Muslims by Russia in Afghanistan.
* Complains that Muslims make lots of children.

Another T-90 destroyed:


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1194486/middle-east

BEIRUT: The US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a leading combatant against Daesh, on Thursday accused Turkey of pressuring one of its senior commanders into defecting.

Opposition officials said on Wednesday Brig. Gen. Talal Silo had defected, without giving a reason. It would be the first such departure from the SDF’s top ranks.

There was no comment from Turkey, which backs Syrian opposition factions and views the SDF, spearheaded by the Kurdish YPG militia, as a security threat.

Silo served as a spokesman for the SDF, an alliance of mostly Kurdish and Arab militias battling Daesh in Syria with the help of the US-led coalition.

The SDF said in a statement they had “lost contact” with Silo, who had resigned from his post.

“Gen. Talal Silo was respected and appreciated among our ranks,” it said. “He was subjected to a lot of pressure and extortion from the side of the Turkish state, that amounted at some points to threatening his sons who are in Turkey.”

“We believe his disappearance is the result of a special operation by Turkish intelligence in collusion with some of his family members.”

Kurdish fighters, alongside Arab allies, US advisers and coalition airstrikes, have driven Daesh from swathes of territory including its former headquarters in Raqqa city.

The YPG and its allies have carved out autonomous cantons in the north, and now control nearly a quarter of Syria. Their influence angers neighboring Turkey, which considers the YPG an extension of the banned Kurdistan Workers’ Party, which has fought a decades-long insurgency on Turkish soil.

The US-led coalition had said it was “aware of reports of Talal Silo’s apparent departure from the SDF, but have no further details on his current status at this time.”

“Our forces will not be affected by this incident, and we will inform the public of the results of our investigation,” the SDF said on Thursday.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931504014918864896


----------



## yavar




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931640738022125568


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931863892946497541


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931909898014744576


----------



## 500

Deir ez Zor:












Slaughter, torture and loot. That's only thing Assadists are good in.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931923447487139840


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> Gen. Talal Silo was respected and appreciated among our ranks,” it said. “He was subjected to a lot of pressure and extortion from the side of the Turkish state, that amounted at some points to threatening his sons who are in Turkey.”


Lol Why will you allow your children to live in an enemy state that wants to destroy your group? Lol. It's like say Iran's Khameini allowing his children to live in Israel. Of course they will use that as leverage. Only a fool wouldn't.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932042355431165952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

i came after some time and couldnt catch up so who's winning?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

NoOne'sBoy said:


> i came after some time and couldnt catch up so who's winning?



Arabs kill each other. Russia and Israel and America prolong the war.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932034785312112643
https://muraselon.com/en/2017/11/br...y-allies-liberate-al-bukamal-city-deir-ezzor/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932260993832554496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932226505991774208


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7e1njo%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932294926070624256,


----------



## yavar

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931923447487139840


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932326328661106688


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932638181123649536


----------



## Path-Finder

undertakerwwefan said:


>



is this a heli or a drone?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Path-Finder said:


> is this a heli or a drone?



Drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds Haj Qassem Soleimani commanding operation Al-BuKamal Syria حاج قاسم، عملیات البوکمال*


----------



## 500

Rebels captured newly supplied T-62:


----------



## Arabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933344537837174785





Syrian government ban Shia rituals in public places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Arabi said:


> Syrian government ban Shia rituals in public places


Are you Arab ?????
where is Shia word in above letter.
it clearly said:
یمنع احداث التجمعات الدینیه فی الاماکن عامه
that mean religious rituals are not allows in public places


----------



## Arabi

SubWater said:


> Are you Arab ?????
> where is Shia word in above letter.
> it clearly said:
> یمنع احداث التجمعات الدینیه فی الاماکن عامه
> that mean religious rituals are not allows in public places



Then elaborated between the parentheses what kind of religious rituals (Latamiyah) which exclusively performed by Shia .... you can no longer beat your chest for Hussien

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Arabi said:


> Then elaborated between the parentheses what kind of religious rituals (Latamiyah) which exclusively performed by Shia .... you can no longer beat your chest for Hussien


again there is not any word equivalent to shia in above letter.
I don't know the meaning of Latamiyah to Parsi. but I think that has broad meaning as well and unlike what you said this letter does not point to shiasm directly.


----------



## yavar




----------



## python-000

its look like the prophesy was right Sirya (sham) will be the gateway of last world war


----------



## raptor22

python-000 said:


> its look like the prophesy was right Sirya (sham) will be the gateway of last world war


----------



## Endurance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934104333003771905


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Quds Major General Haj Qassem Soleimani, apologizes owner of a house in Al-BuKamal Syria 
DAMASCUS, SYRIA (12:30 AM) – Major-General Qasim Soleimani, commander of the Quds Force of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), has left a personal handwritten note in his field headquarters in Albukamal, addressed to the owners of the house he was staying in.

In the letter, Soleimani apologized to the family owning the building, which was not in the city at the time of the battle, for entering without permission and staying in the house, and asks for forgiveness for the trespassing. The building was used as a military headquarters and a residence for Soleimani during the Liberation of Albukamal. The city of Albukamal was the last urban stronghold ISIS had in Syria, and fell to joint Syrian, Iranian and Hezbollah forces in a military operation that was officially concluded on November 22.
The Revolutionary Guard General furthermore added he would reimburse the family for any damage inflicted upon the house or any properties inside it, and even included his personal phone number at the end of the note so that he could be reached for any requests regarding compensation.

Soleimani concluded by stating that while he is Shia and the house owners likely being Sunni Muslims, that both of them are followers of the greater message of the Prophet Muhammad, and that they thus are brothers and sisters in faith.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...l-soleimani-apologizes-albukamal-house-owner/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Quds Haj Qassem Soleimani among Iranian combat forces in Al-BuKamal Syria


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai thugs slaughtered 25 civilians in E Ghuta market yesterday.





Others pics are too graphic.

In Raqqa first school is opened:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935131632947867648
In Palmyra, "liberated" by Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai thugs still no any schools working.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IRGC terrorists dying like flies;







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934831901734445056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934830151606693888





Just discovered this Syrian Twitter user that exposes the daily crimes of the Al-Assad regime and its allies on the Syrian people and Syria.

https://twitter.com/aejkhalil2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/article/trapped-terrorists-want-transferred-idlib/

There seems to be mock fights between nusra and isis in idlib province nusra giving areas to isis similar to isis gave areas to sdf. Something seems to be cooking there to accuse Syria of allowing isis free hand in idlib there. These latest news of isis wanting to relocate there possibly with weapons would also serve the purpose of whitewashing sdf isis raqqa deal. So if Saa has the upper hand and no serious hostage situation there it is better to go for unconditional isis surrender instead of relocating them. In idlib province both nusra and isis should be targeted by uavs shifted to that area as the tension in albuqamal is getting relieved after the liberation.


----------



## raptor22

English translation of US Backed SDF negotiate ceasefire with isis in Hasakah, Northern Syria to prevent hostilities between the two forces in specified areas. isis is permitted to attack Syrian government from their territories under ceasefire with SDF.







Over 100 trucks delivered US Humvees to the SDF days after President Trump pledged the US would cease arming the SDF in a call to Turkish President Erdogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Quds, Maj. Gen. Haj Qassem Soleimani, commanding operation of the liberation of the town of Al-Mayadeen in Deir Al-Azurb Syia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## taubin

Some Iranian has posted an agreement between ISIS and SDF. 
I am not a military man but i find this sort of propagation to be childish. 

Anyone can write a few lines and claim that this is an agreement between two parties. Are we to laugh at that person claiming so, or should we take that as sick Iranian joke.


----------



## raptor22

taubin said:


> Some Iranian has posted an agreement between ISIS and SDF.
> I am not a military man but i find this sort of propagation to be childish.
> 
> Anyone can write a few lines and claim that this is an agreement between two parties. Are we to laugh at that person claiming so, or should we take that as sick Iranian joke.



I posted what I thought could be credible:




And not the first time these guys had such an agreements:

*Raqqa’s dirty secret *

*The BBC has uncovered details of a secret deal that let hundreds of IS fighters and their families escape from Raqqa, under the gaze of the US and British-led coalition and Kurdish-led forces who control the city.*

*A convoy included some of IS’s most notorious members and – despite reassurances – dozens of foreign fighters. Some of those have spread out across Syria, even making it as far as Turkey. *​

Again it's not new, at the beginning while isis was advancing towards Baghdad(67 kms away ) and Arbil (2Kms away from it) and major cities like Kirkuk and Mosul had already fallen in the hands of isis in the presence of American troops the American standing their idle doing nothing to prevent it .. that't why despite presence of Americans both Arbil and Baghdad asked Iran to come to their aid.


And even further Al Baghdadi was in American prison in Iraq in 2009 and for no reason he was released ...
I hope there would be no agreement btw them.


----------



## Serpentine

taubin said:


> Some Iranian has posted an agreement between ISIS and SDF.
> I am not a military man but i find this sort of propagation to be childish.
> 
> Anyone can write a few lines and claim that this is an agreement between two parties. Are we to laugh at that person claiming so, or should we take that as sick Iranian joke.



They did it in Raqqa and Manbij, why wouldn't they do it again in Deirezzor countryside?


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> English translation of US Backed SDF negotiate ceasefire with isis in Hasakah, Northern Syria to prevent hostilities between the two forces in specified areas. isis is permitted to attack Syrian government from their territories under ceasefire with SDF.
> 
> View attachment 439782


This agreement is lame fake.


----------



## 500

Today SDF captured Abu Hamam, Al-Hayyan and Al-Uwaydiyah villages from ISIS. So much for fake cease fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

@500 

hi,

Have you had any _specific _detail about the last Israeli strike at Mullah base in Syria?


----------



## ptldM3

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> @500
> 
> hi,
> 
> Have you had any _specific _detail about the last Israeli strike at Mullah base in Syria?





Israeli missiles were destroyed.


----------



## GBU-28

ptldM3 said:


> Israeli missiles were destroyed.



The base has been flattened.


----------



## 500

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> @500
> 
> hi,
> 
> Have you had any _specific _detail about the last Israeli strike at Mullah base in Syria?


Base is flattened.









http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=33.387257&lon=36.235603&z=18&m=b

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937353857419661312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif on Syria at Medtrainam Dialogues forum ROME 2017 :U.S and Russia can not decide for Iran







BHarwana said:


> Netanyahu has been urging Putin and Trump not to allow Iran and its proxy Hezbollah, a Lebanese Shiite militia, to establish permanent bases in Syria.
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/14/c_136749671.htm


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937767894087360517

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## taubin

*Iranian Child Soldier in Syria Shocks Public*





Assad won a landslide of a landslide in an election. 
was it 99.99%

and still needs child soldiers from IRAN .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UR-77 mine clearing in action in eastern Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938069816992305153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938061182979756033


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938067742133022725


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937954451683287042

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938142650330427392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938139513053904897


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Gangster's Paradise: Assad's Control Erodes as Warlords Gain Upper Hand
*





For months, Assad's army has been on the advance across Syria. But its military success has only been possible due to the significant assistance the president's troops have received from Iran and Russia -- and from local Syrian militias. Now, these fighters are taking over control in many areas, committing murder, looting and harassing civilians. And nobody can stop them, not even Assad himself. Indeed, the militias are now more powerful than even the country's leader and have become the real holders of power in Syria.

Even long before the Syrian revolt of 2011, Assad depended primarily on the loyalty of his fellow Alawites in the top ranks of the armed forces and intelligence services. But the religious group only makes up between 12 and 15 percent of the Syrian population. In 2012, Assad's position became even more tenuous as the army began shrinking rapidly: Tens of thousands of soldiers deserted, conscripts failed to show up for duty and many of those who did fight ended up dead. In September 2015, when the Russians joined the war, the Syrian army only had 6,000 soldiers who were fit for active duty, according to Charles Lister of the Middle East Institute in Washington. He bases his estimate on confidential testimony of Russian officials.






To preserve its regular troops, the regime was forced to make a Faustian bargain, allowing armed loyalists to form their own militias. In many cases, the leaders of smuggling rings or criminal gangs became local kingpins, who were then able to expand their business empires unimpeded in exchange for loyalty to Assad. The two largest militias, the Desert Hawks, headquartered in the northern port city of Latakia, and the Tiger Forces from Hama, each have between 3,000 and 6,000 armed fighters. Additionally, there are hundreds of smaller pro-regime militias.

Bread, gasoline, medication -- there are shortages across the entire country. And those who control the distribution of these goods can profit handsomely, enabling them to purchase more weapons and hire more fighters. As a result, the warlords have replaced the state security apparatus in cities and in entire regions.

http://www.spiegel.de/international...as-warlords-grow-more-powerful-a-1137475.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938029621303562242


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937470767045980160


----------



## ejaz007

*With Daesh Defeated, Syrian Army Likely to Liberate Idlib and Damascus*
© Photo: Press Service of the President of Syria
OPINION
13:30 06.12.2017(updated 13:35 06.12.2017)Get short URL
Suliman Mulhem
 0 20
Last month, the Syrian Army and its allies launched a major offensive to liberate the city of Al-Bukamal from Daesh terrorists. After advancing towards the city from three fronts, pro-government troops, aided by Russian airpower, stormed Al-Bukamal, and have since continued to advance in the oil-rich province.

Although foreign combatants constitute a minority of Syria's coalition of pro-government forces, they were present in large numbers during this particular operation, mainly because the city is situated close to the Syria-Iraq border. Troops from the 4thArmored Division, Republican Guard, and Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) were active in this front, in addition to militiamen from numerous Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units (PMUs.)





© REUTERS/ OMAR SANADIKI
Foreign Troops Make Up Just 20% of Syria's Pro-Government Forces


With Daesh's defeat imminent, pro-government forces will soon turn their attention and resources to Islamist militant groups in other parts of Syria, such as the north-western province of Idlib, which shares a border with Turkey.

Indeed, Ali Velayati, a top aide and foreign policy advisor to Iran's Supreme Leader recently warned that Idlib province would soon be clearedof terrorists. Furthermore, pro-government forces have been deploying reinforcements to northern Syria, in preparation of a large-scale offensive in Hama and Idlib.

"Soon we will see the eastern Syria cleared, and then the Idlib area in the west," Ali Velayati told the Mehr News Agency last month.

Infighting between the alliance of Islamist militants in Idlib has regularly erupted, weakening and fragmenting opposition forces in the area.

Given Idlib's close proximity to Turkey — a key backer of Islamist opposition forces in Syria — the Syrian Army is likely to target this front first, to stem the flow of weapons, especially anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs), from Turkey to terrorist groups which have plagued the country for several years. 

The campaign to liberate Idlib is likely to be the Syrian Army's flagship operation of 2018, with a large chunk of Syria's offensive forces expected to be allocated to north-western Syria.

Ground forces will benefit greatly from Russian air support, as Idlib is close to the Khmeimim airbase. Therefore, warplanes and attack helicopters will have less distance to fly to replenish their payloads and armaments, and can react quickly to developments on the ground.

Liberating the east Ghouta pocket in Damascus is unquestionably another strategic objective for the Syrian Army in the near future, as it would further cement the Syrian Army's control over the capital, while also inhibiting mortar attacks on the city. 





© AP PHOTO/ HASSAN AMMAR
As Syrian Army Cements Victory, Foreign Investors Seek Role in Post-War Economy


In recent months, Islamist militants have intensified their attacks on Damascus, targeting the Russian Embassy, governmental buildings, cafes, restaurants, gyms and schools. Dozens have been killed or injured as a result of these attacks, including two members of Syria's national judo team.

Although this pocket has been used as a launch-pad for such attacks, wreaking havoc on government-held areas in Damascus for years, it's likely to be deemed less of a priority than Idlib by the Syrian Army's General Command, as the area is surrounded and contained.

As an estimate, we can expect militants to be ousted from Damascus by some point in the second half of 2018.

Wide-scale clashes between pro-government forces and the Kurdish-led SDF are unlikely to occur in the near future, as the SDF, and its governing forces in northern Syria, are reliant on the Syrian government to survive, as their territory is landlocked by hostile countries.

Instead, they will probably yield to the Syrian government's demands, and strike a deal.

Although Syrians are keen to see the Syrian Army launch operations against remaining terrorist forces in the country, it should be noted that Daesh is likely to continue to utilize asymmetric warfare, such as IEDs and sleeper cells, to destabilize eastern Syria over the coming months.

_The views expressed in this article are solely those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the official position of Sputnik. _

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201712061059724347-daesh-defeat-damascus-idlib/


----------



## Zhukov

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.khaama.com/deployment-of...shift-iran-saudi-rivalry-to-afghanistan-03835
> 
> The former Afghan intelligence chief Rahmatullah Nabil has warned that the deployment of the Afghan youths to Syria may shift the Iran-Saudi rivalry to Afghanistan.
> 
> “This is quite dangerous: What happens to this Fatemiyoun force when the war in Syria is over?” Nabil told The New York Times.
> 
> “The fear is that rivalry in the region, between Iran and Saudi, will shift to Afghanistan. And I think that clash is already shifting here,” he added.


Even these Showpiece Afghani Statesman have more sense then our policy makers who dive in deep into sectarian shit destroying our peaceful Country for love of Arabs and alienating our neighbors


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938346877552078848


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1204666/middle-east

AFP | *Published — *Tuesday 5 December 2017


BAGHDAD: There are fewer than 3,000 Daesh group fighters clinging on in the remnants of its self-styled caliphate in Iraq and Syria, the US-led coalition battling the jihadists said Tuesday.

Daesh is currently fighting for survival in the handful of sparsely populated pockets of territory it still holds, a far cry from the vast swathes of ground it captured in 2014.

“Current estimates are that there are less than 3000 Daesh fighters left — they still remain a threat, but we will continue to support our partner forces to defeat them,” coalition spokesman Ryan Dillon wrote on Twitter.

Iraqi government troops backed up by air strikes from the US-led coalition are pressing an offensive to wipe out the jihadists’ last foothold in the desert.

In Syria Daesh have faced separate onslaughts by forces backed by Russia and the US in Deir Ezzor province and now control just a tiny sliver of the region along the Euphrates river.

The US has already begun winding down its forces deployed to fight Daesh, with the coalition saying at the end of November that more than 400 Marines who helped in the recapture of Syrian city Raqqa were being withdrawn.

**************
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/us-military-to-stay-in-syria-as-long-as-we-need-to-pentagon-123680


December 06 2017 16:12:51
*US military to stay in Syria ‘as long as we need to’: Pentagon *
*WASHINGTON – Agence France-Presse*






The U.S. military plans to stay in Syria as long as necessary to ensure the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) does not return, a Pentagon official told AFP on Dec. 5. 

“We are going to maintain our commitment on the ground as long as we need to, to support our partners and prevent the return of terrorist groups,” Pentagon spokesman Eric Pahon said.

*The United States currently has approximately 2,000 troops on the ground in Syria, where they have been helping train and advise partner forces in the fight against ISIL. *

Now that the jihadists have been cleared from all but a few pockets of territory, the United States has been assessing what its presence will be going forward in the civil-war-torn nation.

Pahon said its troop commitment in Syria would be “conditions-based,” meaning that no timeline will determine if and when the US will pull out.

“To ensure an enduring defeat of ISIL, the coalition must ensure it cannot regenerate, reclaim lost ground, or plot external attacks,” he said. 

“This is essential to the protection of our homeland as well as to defend our allies and partners.... The United States will sustain a ‘conditions-based’ military presence in Syria to combat the threat of a terrorist-led insurgency, prevent the resurgence of ISIL, and to stabilize liberated areas.” 

Meanwhile, the United States-led international coalition fighting ISIL estimates that fewer than 3,000 fighters belonging to the militant group remain in Iraq and Syria, its spokesman said on Dec. 5. 

ISIL’s self-proclaimed caliphate has crumbled this year in Syria and Iraq, with the group losing the cities of Mosul, Raqqa and swathes of other territory.

“Current estimates are that there are less than 3,000 #Daesh fighters left - they still remain a threat, but we will continue to support our partner forces to defeat them,” U.S. Army Colonel Ryan Dillon tweeted, using an Arabic acronym for ISIL. 


Dillon’s tweet was part of his responses to an online question and answer session in which he also said the coalition had trained 125,000 members of Iraqi security forces, 22,000 of which were Kurdish Peshmerga fighters.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Regime’s incursion commander killed in Hama*

Assad regime’s commander of incursion battalion was killed along with other regime forces’ members, in an attempt to advance in northern Hama countryside.

Military sources from rebel factions confirmed that almost 20 regime forces’ members were killed, including the colonel Abbas Mustafa Saleh, who led the incursion battalion in regiment 131 of the 18th company.

Regime forces launched an attack on Tuesday, starting with intensified shelling with heavy weapons, followed by clashes accompanied by Russian airstrikes that targeted the battlefronts and the Al-Rahjan, Al-Shakusiyah, Al-blel, Abo Dali and Biod villages, according to Orient News’ correspondent, who said clashes last for more than 5 hours and ended after regime forces withdrew. 

http://www.orient-news.net/en/news_show/143103/0/Regimes-incursion-commander-killed-in-Hama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938775729956941824


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938811881200013315


----------



## ziaulislam

500 said:


> 1) There are no any homeless Palestinians.
> 2) Golan Heights were captured in defensive war, unlike Crimea, which was stolen by Russia from friendly state.
> 3) Lebanon attacked Israel, and Israel responded in very mild way, especially if u compare to Chechnya or Syria.
> 
> 
> Assadists are slaightered in open deserts by local groups of bedouins. On the other hand ISIS high command and foreign (largely Russian) fighters are mostly Assad/Putin agents and surrender towns without any fight.
> 
> 
> ISIS or any other irregular militia cant't do anything against modern air force in open desert. Thats why SDF advance fast and easily. Only in cities with human shields they meet resistance.
> 
> Assadists are slaughtered in open desert because their air support is totally incompetent and can only slaughter civilians.
> 
> 
> 99% of attacks on Syrian kids are made by Assadists.


Lol no homeless Palestinian 
And yes there are aliens on mars


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> 1) There are no any homeless Palestinians.



Are you serious? There are homeless in every city of every country.



500 said:


> 2) Golan Heights were captured in defensive war, unlike Crimea, which was stolen by Russia from friendly state.



Two wrongs don't make a right. There are no excuses. Israel violated international law annexing Golan on the pretext of self defense just like Russia violated international law annexing Crimea on the pretext of defending ethnic Russians there.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Why So Many Children Have Been Killed In Syria*

*




*

Researchers have strong evidence that bombs in Syria were targeting civilians, including women and children.

In the past seven years, barrel bombs have killed civilians almost exclusively, an international team of scientists report Wednesday. Civilians comprised 97 percent of the deaths from these bombs.

"That is a very big deal," says Debarati Guha-Sapir, an epidemiologist at the Universite Catholique de Louvain in Brussels, who led the study. "Governments are either missing combatants on purpose, or they have very inept war strategies."

The study also finds a dramatic rise in the number of children killed as the war has progressed.

Children represented a small proportion of deaths, about 9 percent, in the first two years of the war. But since 2013, that proportion has more than doubled. Now nearly 1 in 4 civilian deaths are children, Guha-Sapir and her team report in the journal _Lancet Global Health.
_
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...paign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=202906


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939155650042621952


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939155650042621952



It's terrible what Russia is doing in Syria. Russia is the first country that recognized Israel and set up relations with Israel. Russia is in Syria to prolong the war and kill Sunni Arabs for Israel.


----------



## mike2000 is back

undertakerwwefan said:


> It's terrible what Russia is doing in Syria. Russia is the first country that recognized Israel and set up relations with Israel. Russia is in Syria to prolong the war and kill Sunni Arabs for Israel.


lol I don't agree with that. Russia is in Syria to protect its geo strategic interests (including its strategic military base in the only Arab country it still has some influence) like every great power should do. So I don't blame them one bit. Only the poor and weak who are the playground for such powers should be pitied, since they are too weak, corrupt, tribalistic/sectarian, ruled by despots who care far more about their power than people etc to do anything. So don't blame a country for being advanced, powerful, and influential over you. Blame yourself for being weak, backward and incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Combined Syrian Baath (aka Assadists) and Iraqi Baath (aka ISIS) offensive against the rebels. They don't even hide their cooperation anymore.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi




----------



## 500

Pro Assadist map:






It shows Assad tactics at best. Combined Assad-ISIS offensive. Assadists on left and right flanks and ISIS in the middle.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939811992298237952


----------



## ejaz007

*Putin Orders Withdrawal of Russian Troops From Syria*
MIDDLE EAST
13:01 11.12.2017(updated 13:37 11.12.2017)Get short URL
1151
The Russian president has visited the Hmeymim base in Syria's Latakia for the first time since the launch of the anti-terrorist operation at the request of President Bashar Assad. The Russian leader has emphasized that if the terrorists gain the upper hand in Syria, Russian forces will carry out strikes the likes of which "they've never seen."

President Vladimir Putin has ordered the Russian troops' withdrawal from Syria, saying that Russian forces return from Syria with the victory. The Russian president has glorified the work of the country's aerospace units in the region by saying that they had performed "brilliantly" in Syria. 

"I instruct the defense minister, the head of the General Staff to begin the withdrawal of the Russian group of troops to the places of their permanent location," Putin said, when speaking to servicemen in Syria.

The Russian leader has emphasized that if terrorists gain upper hand in Syria, Russian forces will carry out strikes that "they've never seen", adding that two Russian bases, in Tartus and Hmeymim would continue to operate. 

The Russian president has underlined that with the help of Russia's military operation, Syria has been preserved as an independent and sovereign state, adding that conditions for the political settlement in Syria under the auspices of the UN have been created and the refugees, which had to flee their homes, might return. 

Vladimir Putin has touched upon the work of Russian defense industry enterprises and armed forces, which had demonstrated the growing capabilities of the country's navy and army, high combat skills of units and divisions. 

Putin has been met by Syrian President Bashar Assad, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, when he arrived at the Hmeymim base in the Latakia province for the first time since the launch of the anti-terrorist operation in the Arab Republic at the request of Damascus in 2015.

DETAILS TO FOLLOW

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201712111059890490-putin-syria-hmeymim-airbase-troops-withdrawal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939882175381557248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940123799214804992
*Assad Henchman: Here’s How We Built ISIS*






https://www.thedailybeast.com/assad-henchman-heres-how-we-built-isis


----------



## ptldM3

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939882175381557248
> *Assad Henchman: Here’s How We Built ISIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/assad-henchman-heres-how-we-built-isis




Both Julian and you are door knobs. Russia and Syria took 95% of Isis territory east of the Eurohrates. It just amazes me the sheer stupidity and ignorance of people. I'm not Sure how Russia is ISIS' Air Force when they have video evidence of them turning ISIS into beef stew in Palmyra, Irak, Deir-Ez Zoir, etc. ISIS itself has been threatening Russia for its bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Both Julian and you are door knobs. Russia and Syria took 95% of Isis territory east of the Eurohrates. It just amazes me the sheer stupidity and ignorance of people. I'm not Sure how Russia is ISIS' Air Force when they have video evidence of them turning ISIS into beef stew in Palmyra, Irak, Deir-Ez Zoir, etc. ISIS itself has been threatening Russia for its bombing.


Russia entered in *September 2015* with pretext of fighting ISIS. But till *January 2017* they did virtually nothing against them:






Meanwhile ISIS was virtually defeated by US led coalition, so Alawites and Russians entered to grab territories before the fall of ISIS. Alas all the best territories were already taken.

Now they transported ISIS from Deir ez Zor to Hama and make join offensive with them providing to ISIS air support.






There was no ISIS there until recently, it was transported by Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai forces. And they get supplies too.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Russia entered in *September 2015* with pretext of fighting ISIS. But till *January 2017* they did virtually nothing against them:
> 
> View attachment 442047
> 
> 
> Meanwhile ISIS was virtually defeated by US led coalition, so Alawites and Russians entered to grab territories before the fall of ISIS. Alas all the best territories were already taken.
> 
> Now they transported ISIS from Deir ez Zor to Hama and make join offensive with them providing to ISIS air support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no ISIS there until recently, it was transported by Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai forces. And they get supplies too.




The Syrian army and Russia took large cities such as Aleppo, Palmyra, Deir-Ez Zoir, etc from Isis and its affiliates while the Kurds and the US was mostly fighting in open dessert. In fact *when the Syrian military was fighting the largest battles of the war in Aleppo and Palmyra the Kurds didn't even enter Raqqa.* By the time the Kurds reached Raqqa, a considerable amount of ISIS fighting abilities were deminished from battles with the SAA, Russia and its allies.

Once the Syrian army and its allies took Aleppo (which is 20x larger then Raqqa) then they swept across the to reach the Eurphrates while, other units pushed through Palmyra and the Syrian/Iraqi border. It was only then that the Kurds decided to take a mad dash across the Eurphrates and block the Syrian military. The Kurds and the US also let Isis have safe passage so they could fight the Syrian military and its allies.


Your comments about Syria and Russia not doing anything against Isis is as stupid as you claiming that there is no homeless Palestinians and that Israel doesn't bulldoze Palestinian homes. You're truly an idiot 


Fact, the largest battles of the war took place between the Syrian military and dozens of jihad allied groups while the Kurds fought no one but Isis. Fact, by the time the Kurds reached the Eurphrates, Isis was smashed by the Syrian army. Fact, everything that comes from your mouth is verbal diarrhea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The Syrian army and Russia took large cities such as Aleppo, Palmyra, Deir-Ez Zoir, etc from Isis and its affiliates while the Kurds and the US was mostly fighting in open dessert. In fact *when the Syrian military was fighting the largest battles of the war in Aleppo and Palmyra the Kurds didn't even enter Raqqa.* By the time the Kurds reached Raqqa, a considerable amount of ISIS fighting abilities were deminished from battles with the SAA, Russia and its allies.


Yep Assadists and Russia were busy fighting *anti* ISIS rebels in Aleppo. By he way, during takeover of Aleppo Russian airforce was not involved at all. They took it through deal with Erdogan.


----------



## ptldM3

ziaulislam said:


> Lol no homeless Palestinian
> And yes there are aliens on mars




This is why he is the laughing stock of the forum. He literally makes up the dumbest, most outrageous claims and conspiracies. Literally almost everything he says are lies that can be debunked.



500 said:


> Yep Assadists and Russia were busy fighting *anti* ISIS rebels in Aleppo. By he way, during takeover of Aleppo Russian airforce was not involved at all. They took it through deal with Erdogan.




Russian special forces were in Aleppo. There is many photos and videos of them operating in the area. They repelled a large counter attack in eastern Aleppo. One of their many functions is also target designation for aircraft.


Nice population figures to bad that many of this cities were almost empty during those battles. The US support of Iraq was almost zilch. *Aleppo alone had a population of 2.1 *million before the war if you want to talk about figures. And there was a well known Isis and Nusra presence there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Russian special forces were in Aleppo. There is many photos and videos of them operating in the area. They repelled a budge counter attack in eastern Aleppo. One of their many functions is also target designation for aircraft.


That's total rubbish. Hezbies, Nujaba and other Iranian thugs were doing major job in Aleppo + Palestinians al Quds Force (major cannon fodder) + Tiger force. Russian force was very minor, mainly for posture. Air force not involved at all.



> Nice population figures to bad that many of this cities were almost empty during those battles.


They were populated and are still populated + dozens of villages around each city. Its Palmyra which was all emptied and its empty till now.



> The US support of Iraq was almost zilch.


You are retarded. They carried over 10 thousand airstrike (US aistrike often involves multiple aircraft attack). Prior US involvement Iraqi army was fleeing on all fronts.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> That's total rubbish. Hezbies, Nujaba and other Iranian thugs were doing major job in Aleppo + Palestinians al Quds Force (major cannon fodder) + Tiger force. Russian force was very minor, mainly for posture. Air force not involved at all.





Save everyone your opinion pieces. There is graphic videos of Russian special forces killing jihadists in Syria. So again your full of it. Spetsnaz have a reputation of changing the outcomes of battles even when there are few, so no there is no "posturing". 1 Spetsnaz soldier is worth 50 regular soldiers.

There was a group of 16 Russian special forces that took on a group of 300 jihadists after Syrian forces fled, the jihadists were armed with everything from tanks to armored bulldozers. I tend to believe professional, honorable soldiers that were awarded medals for their operations and that have proof of their operations then some kid from Israel that has zero proof and has a reputation for being a pathological lier.







500 said:


> They were populated and are still populated + dozens of villages around each city. Its Palmyra which was all emptied and its empty till now.





Iraq had atleast 4.4 million displaced people because of the war. Most fled from were the fighting was at. So your population figures are dishonest. As I said before if you want to talk population figures Allepo alone had over 2.1 million people which Trumps your other towns.





500 said:


> You are retarded. They carried over 10 thousand airstrike (US aistrike often involves multiple aircraft attack). Prior US involvement Iraqi army was fleeing on all fronts.




And much of those killed were civilians by those airstrikes. Those airstrikes were of almost no significance in large populated areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Save everyone your opinion pieces. There is graphic videos of Russian special forces killing jihadists in Syria. So again your full of it. Spetsnaz have a reputation of changing the outcomes of battles even when there are few, so no there is no "posturing". 1 Spetsnaz soldier is worth 50 regular soldiers.


1) Spetsnaz major achievements are coward assassination of Afghan president Amin who was an ALLY of USSR and slaughtering hundreds of hostages in Beslan school and Dubrovka theater.
2) Special forces never play any significant role in urban battles.
3) There is no any evidence of Russian SF involvement during the takeover of Aleppo.



> There was a group of 16 Russian special forces that took on a group of 300 jihadists after Syrian forces fled, the jihadists were armed with everything from tanks to armored bulldozers.


Fairy tales for retarded kids.



> Iraq had atleast 4.4 million displaced people because of the war. Most fled from were the fighting was at. So your population figures are dishonest.


There are 3.5 mln displaced in Iraq ouit of 37 mln of total population (less than 10%).
There are 12 mln displaced in Syria out of 22 mln total population (over 50%).



> As I said before if you want to talk population figures Allepo alone had over 2.1 million people which Trumps your other towns.


East Aleppo was destroyed and nearly all emptied already in 2015. Now its virtually all empty.



> And much of those killed were civilians by those airstrikes. Those airstrikes were of almost no significance in large populated areas.


Number of displaced persons (less than 10% in Iraq vs. over 50% in Syria) shows the real cruelty.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Yep Assadists and Russia were busy fighting *anti* ISIS rebels in Aleppo. By he way, during takeover of Aleppo Russian airforce was not involved at all. They took it through deal with Erdogan.



Saying anti-ISIS rebels is like saying anti-shit flies. They were/are all the same garbage who separated ways in 2014 over land/money after months of cooperation and joint operations. Yes, ISIS and 'rebels' did have joint operations like brothers in arms prior to 2014 fall off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Saying anti-ISIS rebels is like saying anti-shit flies. They were/are all the same garbage who separated ways in 2014 over land/money after months of cooperation and joint operations. Yes, ISIS and 'rebels' did have joint operations like brothers in arms prior to 2014 fall off.


When you dont have weapons and trained men, when u are attacked by joint forces of mercenary thugs from half of the world, when you are barrel bombed starved and gassed, u will take aid from anyone. But that aid ISIS offered was just a trick to take over rebel areas. Since 2014 rebels are fighting ISIS, while Assadists provided them weapons and air support. They continue to do it right now.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) Spetsnaz major achievements are coward assassination of Afghan president Amin who was an ALLY of USSR






It beats getting beat up by civilians and waiving gay rainbow flags around which Israeli forces are experts at. Keys to takeaway from that operation, Soviet forces were heavily outnumbered but caused extremely heavy losses to the other side.





500 said:


> and slaughtering hundreds of hostages in Beslan school and Dubrovka theater.







Many soldiers sacrificed their lives by rushing into a hail of bullets In order to save children, not to mention the school was rigged with explosives, but I would not expect any decency or respect from someone like you. Disgracing the memories of dead soldiers that sacrificed themselves to save children is the lowest of the low.




As for the theater, Spetsnaz had nothing to do with the gassing you idiot. The gas was pumped in by utility workers, while the decision was probably made by someone in the FSB or law enforcement.





500 said:


> 2) Special forces never play any significant role in urban battles.






Are you that ignorant? Special forces don't play a significant role in urban combat? Where do you think special forces originated? Does Stalingrad ring any bells in that empty head?

The US used special forces extensively in Iraq, as did the British, as did the Iraqi military. The Russians used them in Afghanistan, Georgia and now in Syria extensively. The US and the British have used them in Syria recently. If they make no real impact why use special forces at all then? The cost involved in deploying them, equipping them and the long term investment in training them is much higher then the average soldier. So why go through the troubles? Do answer, I don't need any BS stories from a conscript reject.


You clearly don't know anything about how they work or their impact.









500 said:


> 3) There is no any evidence of Russian SF involvement during the takeover of Aleppo.





You are a pathological liar.



















500 said:


> Fairy tales for retarded kids.











Shut up already. *The burden is on you to disprove evidence*. So far we have a video with 4 special forces officers all saying the same thing, all were decorated for their missions.

Your pathetic argument will be the usual: 'Russians are liars'.






500 said:


> There are 3.5 mln displaced in Iraq ouit of 37 mln of total population (less than 10%).
> There are 12 mln displaced in Syria out of 22 mln total population (over 50%).





Don't try to save face. You took a bunch of pre war population figures and whalla...came up with dishonest, bogus numbers.






500 said:


> Number of displaced persons (less than 10% in Iraq vs. over 50% in Syria) *shows the real cruelty.*






The real cruelty is bulldozing poor Palestinian homes, stealing Palestinian land and imposing blockades on some of the poorest people on earth in an effort to force them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> It beats getting beat up by civilians and waiving gay rainbow flags around which Israeli forces are experts at. Keys to takeaway from that operation, Soviet forces were heavily outnumbered but caused extremely heavy losses to the other side.


You are really frustrated. Israeli SF for example saved hundreds of hostages in Uganda, captured radar in Egypt
and brought it to Israel. What are Spetznaz achievements?

Coward assassination of Afghan president Amin who was an ALLY of USSR and slaughtering hundreds of hostages in Beslan school and Dubrovka theater.



> Are you that ignorant? Special forces don't play a significant role in urban combat? Where do you think special forces originated? Does Stalingrad ring any bells in that empty head?


SF did not play any role there.



> You are a pathological liar.
> 
> View attachment 442178
> View attachment 442179
> View attachment 442180
> View attachment 442181


Typical posture pics for retarded kids.



>


100% fair tale I am subscribed to all major Assadists twitters and no one reported that story.



> Shut up already. *The burden is on you to disprove evidence*. So far we have a video with 4 special forces officers all saying the same thing, all were decorated for their missions.
> 
> Your pathetic argument will be the usual: 'Russians are liars'.


1) I should not disprove something that based on nothing except Russian propagandists.
2) Well yes they are pathological liars. Recent example is about clearing all Syria from ISIS.



> Don't try to save face. You took a bunch of pre war population figures and whalla...came up with dishonest, bogus numbers.


You lied not me.



> The real cruelty is bulldozing poor Palestinian homes, stealing Palestinian land and imposing blockades on some of the poorest people on earth in an effort to force them out.


In 30 years of Intifada were killed about 10 K Palestinians. Their life expectancy grew and no one was displaced. 
In 6 years of war in Syria were slaughtered half million, life expectancy dropped by 20 years and half of Syrian population was displaced.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> When you dont have weapons and trained men, when u are attacked by joint forces of mercenary thugs from half of the world


you probably well knew which is the coalition of 91 nation but decided its time to be blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> You are really frustrated. Israeli SF for example saved hundreds of hostages in Uganda, captured radar in Egypt
> and brought it to Israel.






*The Israeli unit commander was killed, 3 hostages killed and many other Israeli soldiers and hostages were wounded.* Nothing to brag about especially when facing some third world child soldiers.

As for the amazing feat of Israeli special forces stealing a radar. *They used a platoon to overrun a few conscripts in the Middle of the night.* Congratulations 


Israeli "special forces" getting beat up. I do give them some credit they are good at beating up kids and stealing food from Palestinians. No wounded when Soviets paratroopers guarded an important installation in Egypt, the Israelis avoids the Soviet paratroopers.










You asked, what are Spetznaz achievements? Spetsnaz have their original in Stalingrad, they fought large and successful battles in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Dagestan, Georgia and Syria. They killed tens of thousand of enemy soldiers. The Israelis stole a radar and got beat down by civilians on an aid ship.






500 said:


> Coward assassination of Afghan president Amin who was an ALLY of USSR and slaughtering hundreds of hostages in Beslan school and Dubrovka theater.






Once again. *Spetsnaz had no part in the theater siege, *they did not kill children in Bestlan. Russian soldiers crawled through windows to save children while they were being sprayed with bullets; they carried wounded children and evacuated hundreds of people safely.

All kids children and adults say the same thing, the Chechens shot at fleeing kids. But of course for degenerate like you, facts mean nothing, you just make things up yourself.


Russian soldiers saving children in Beslan. Once again there are facts and there are your pathetic lies.













500 said:


> SF did not play any role there.





 okay degenerate. I just provided photos and pictures of Russian special forces in Aleppo, including interviews with 4 special forces officers that received medals. Let's see, I have proof and you have nothing. As usual you are a pathological liar with zero evidence to back anything.





500 said:


> Typical posture pics for retarded kids.





Look the degenerate is frustrated 






500 said:


> 100% fair tale I am subscribed to all major Assadists twitters and no one reported that story.






Twitter is your source? You are such a degenerate 

How does a random twitter user make someone more credible if they post it on their account? The special forces soldiers gave interview of what happened. I take that as credible, twitter is not credible.


There is also videos of them killing some of the terrorists. Is that real enough for you? 






500 said:


> 1) I should not disprove something that based on nothing except Russian propagandists.
> 2) Well yes they are pathological liars. Recent example is about clearing all Syria from ISIS.





Yes, yes Russians are liars. In the meantime 'there is no homeless Palestinians', 'Israeli does not bulldoze any homes'. Talk about a deluted liar and degenerate conscript reject.






500 said:


> You lied not me.





What did I lie about? Are you that challenged? I provided pictures, videos and interviews. You provided nothing and just accused me without disproving a single piece of evidence I provided. You are obviously intellectually challenged.






500 said:


> In 30 years of Intifada were killed about 10 K Palestinians. Their life expectancy grew and no one was displaced.
> In 6 years of war in Syria were slaughtered half million, life expectancy dropped by 20 years and half of Syrian population was displaced.






Spare everyone. Israel openly bulldozes Palestinian homes, blockades aid, and discriminates against everyone that is not a Jew, even Jews that don't practice that wired Jew religion are desciminated against.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> *The Israeli unit commander was killed, 3 hostages killed and many other Israeli soldiers and hostages were wounded.* Nothing to brag about especially when facing some third world child soldiers.


Operation was cared thosands kms away against regular army of a country. While ur Spetznaz in own country slaughtered hundreds.



> As for the amazing feat of Israeli special forces stealing a radar. *They used a platoon to overrun a few conscripts in the Middle of the night.* Congratulations


Yes its great achievement. Show me anything like this from ur spetznaz.



> You asked, what are Spetznaz achievements? Spetsnaz have their original in Stalingrad, they fought large and successful battles in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Dagestan, Georgia and Syria. They killed tens of thousand of enemy soldiers. The Israelis stole a radar and got beat down by civilians on an aid ship.


 You could not point a single operation. Just bla bla nonsense about Stalingrad where it did not play any role at all.



> Once again. *Spetsnaz had no part in the theater siege, *they did not kill children in Bestlan. Russian soldiers crawled through windows to save children while they were being sprayed with bullets; they carried wounded children and evacuated hundreds of people safely.
> 
> All kids children and adults say the same thing, the Chechens shot at fleeing kids. But of course for degenerate like you, facts mean nothing, you just make things up yourself.


Yous Spetznaz slaughtered hundreds of hostages both in Beslan school and in theater. Thats their major achievement.



> okay degenerate. I just provided photos and pictures of Russian special forces in Aleppo, including interviews with 4 special forces officers that received medals. Let's see, I have proof and you have nothing. As usual you are a pathological liar with zero evidence to back anything.


You provided posture picture of some guys walking with sun glasses around.



> Twitter is your source? You are such a degenerate


Yes twitter is great source of information. Of course u need to analyze information from different sources, geolocate and so on. Uncounted times I found in twitter information long before it appears in mainstream news. Neither Assadists nor rebel side reported any clashes with Russians on that front.

On the other hand Russian MoD are proven pathological liars and propagandists.



> Yes, yes Russians are liars. In the meantime 'there is no homeless Palestinians', 'Israeli does not bulldoze any homes'. Talk about a deluted liar and degenerate conscript reject.


You are lying. I never said Israel does not bulldoze any homes. If something bult illegally it will be bulldozed. Jew or Arab no matter.



> What did I lie about? Are you that challenged? I provided pictures, videos and interviews. You provided nothing and just accused me without disproving a single piece of evidence I provided. You are obviously intellectually challenged.


U lied about 4.4 mln displaced in Iraq. And even if it was true its still less than 12% of Iraq population compare to over 50% displaced in Syria. All towns liberated from ISIS by US coalition are already repopulated. While tiny Palmyra "liberated" by Assad/Putin thugs is still empty.



> Spare everyone. Israel openly bulldozes Palestinian homes, blockades aid, and discriminates against everyone that is not a Jew, even Jews that don't practice that wired Jew religion are desciminated against.


I post figures and facts u post empty slogans.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

The illegitimate Assad terror dictatorship starving, slaughtering and dispossessing the children of Ghouta and across Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

https://southfront.org/us-backed-forces-repel-large-attack-of-isis-on-al-tanaf/

It seems isis is transferred-allowed to regroup in usa controlled altanf region south Syria in order to make further operations to cut Iraq-Syria border connection. Considering Syrian troops and Tiger forces are shifted to Hama region for ongoing Idlib operations and increasing attacks of isis in villages north of albuqamal a sudden isis attack just like after the first taking back of albqamal by Saa is possible. 
If there is shortage of Saa troop presence to fend of such attack because of ongoing operations in Idlib, other allied groups such as Hezbollah should always maintain enough presence in strategic border region to fend off further attacks that will come from usa occupied regions in South and eastern euphrates sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> *
> 
> Operation was cared thosands kms away against regular army* of a country. While ur Spetznaz in own country slaughtered hundreds.






You are challenged  ras gharib (where the radar was stolen) to Iliat Israel is just 214km. Now factor in Israeli FOBs (forward operating bases) and the distance is nothing.










500 said:


> Yes its great achievement. Show me anything like this from ur spetznaz.






Show me anything similar to Operation Storm-333. The Spetsnaz have never been involved in anything as embarrassing as using an entire platoon against a couple of conscripts and getting a unit commander killed in the process or getting beat up by civilians on an aid ship. 

You are bragging about a platoon of Israeli soldiers stealing a radar from a few conscripts while the Spetsnaz have carried out operations where a dozen or few dozen soldiers killed hundreds of enemy fighters. 







500 said:


> You could not point a single operation. Just bla bla nonsense about Stalingrad where it did not play any role at all.






What are you talking about degenerate? Can you not read? I gave many examples where special forces were used extensively. The US and British used them extensively in Iraq and Afghanistan, now they are using them in Syria. Russia used them in Afghanistan, Chechnya and Georgia. Falluja seen many coalition special forces used. Who killed Osama?


If you want something specific. Here is a recount from 'Mujahadeen' and the source is American so you can't pull the, "Russians are liars".



http://articles.latimes.com/1986-05-24/news/mn-7472_1_soviet-union


Yet shortly before dawn one day in March, the eight fighters with the *National Islamic Front of Pakistan rebel group who were manning the post were surprised and killed by Soviet commandos, *probably from the _spetsnaz _special forces.

Rebel commanders who examined the demolished post after the Soviets left came to a startling conclusion: *The Soviet commandos had climbed the sheer cliff and attacked from behind.*





500 said:


> Yous Spetznaz slaughtered hundreds of hostages both in Beslan school and in theater. Thats their major achievement.





No, the Chechens slaughtered hundreds of children in Beslan. And again no Spetsnaz were ever involved in the theater siege.

You look like an idiot by making up fake claims. 





500 said:


> You provided posture picture of some guys walking with *sun glasses around.*





Again degenerate status confirmed. *Those are ballistic eyewear *that are used in combat by almost every well equipped military.














It just proves you have no argument at all, you are so desperate from frustration that you make a ridiculous claim that those Spetsnaz were just wearing sunglasses only to realize you are an idiot and those are not sunglasses.







500 said:


> *Yes twitter is great source of information*. Of course u need to analyze information from different sources, geolocate and so on. Uncounted times I found in twitter information long before it appears in mainstream news. Neither Assadists nor rebel side reported any clashes with Russians on that front.






Anyone can claim anything on Twitter, it's no different then using Facebook or any other social media.

I have a video interview with 4 of the 16 Russian soldiers involved in the operation. Which is far more credible then random claims on social media.







500 said:


> *You are lying. I never said Israel does not bulldoze any homes. *If something bult illegally it will be bulldozed. Jew or Arab no matter.





Egg on your face in 3...2...1 












500 said:


> U lied about 4.4 mln displaced in Iraq. And even if it was true its still less than 12% of Iraq population compare to over 50% displaced in Syria. All towns liberated from ISIS by US coalition are already repopulated. While tiny Palmyra "liberated" by Assad/Putin thugs is still empty.
> 
> 
> I post figures and facts u post empty slogans.





You posted some bogus pre war numbers and wallah...

You are dishonest, many people fled those cities when ISIS took over but one can not expect anything honest from you. You are a pathological liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> You are challenged  ras gharib (where the radar was stolen) to Iliat Israel is just 214km. Now factor in Israeli FOBs (forward operating bases) and the distance is nothing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 442413


I was talking about Entebe operation, retard.



> Show me anything similar to Operation Storm-333.


You just confirmed my point: the most "glorious" operation of ur Spetznaz is the murder of the president Amin who was an ALLY of USSR at that time. Thats most coward and sick SF operation of all times.



> The Spetsnaz have never been involved in anything as embarrassing as using an entire platoon against a couple of conscripts


The purpose of SF is penetrate behind enemy lines and destroy value assets. And if u manage also bringing it home is simply brilliant. Military radars are always well guarded, not "couple of conscripts".



> What are you talking about degenerate? Can you not read? I gave many examples where special forces were used extensively. The US and British used them extensively in Iraq and Afghanistan, now they are using them in Syria. Russia used them in Afghanistan, Chechnya and Georgia. Falluja seen many coalition special forces used. Who killed Osama?


In Falluja SF did not play any significant role at all. It were Infantry and Marines supported with armor brigade team.



> Yet shortly before dawn one day in March, the eight fighters with the *National Islamic Front of Pakistan rebel group who were manning the post were surprised and killed by Soviet commandos, *probably from the _spetsnaz _special forces.
> 
> Rebel commanders who examined the demolished post after the Soviets left came to a startling conclusion: *The Soviet commandos had climbed the sheer cliff and attacked from behind.*


Wow, Spetznaz managed to kill 8 shepherds. That's what makes u proud so much? LOL. Thats most brilliant operation after slaughter of own hostages.



> No, the Chechens slaughtered hundreds of children in Beslan. And again no Spetsnaz were ever involved in the theater siege.


Its u who slaughtered them with flame throwers and tanks and its ur SF gassed people to death in theater.



> Again degenerate status confirmed. *Those are ballistic eyewear *that are used in combat by almost every well equipped military.


Dark filters are used in open field not in buildings as on ur staged photo.



> Anyone can claim anything on Twitter, it's no different then using Facebook or any other social media.


There are many twitter accounts who have 100% links in Assad military. They provide news much earlier than mainstream media. Same with rebel. Neither side reported any clash with Russian Spetznaz. That story is total fairy tale for retards.




> Egg on your face in 3...2...1
> 
> View attachment 442416


You don't understand difference between *home* and *neighborhood*. You are obviously mentally challenged.



> You posted some bogus pre war numbers and wallah...


No I post numbers from the UN.

http://www.unhcr.org/iraq-emergency.html


----------



## ejaz007

*US Has No Choice But Accept Assad Rule, Regime Change Strategy Dead - Analysts*
© AFP 2017/ LOUAI BESHARA
OPINION
04:13 15.12.2017Get short URL
8113
Any Trump administration decision on whether to accept Syrian President Bashar Assad in power or not is irrelevant because of realities on the ground, yet forces in the US military would upend any strategy opposed to regime change, analysts told Sputnik.

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — On Tuesday, the US State Department effectively contradicted a report in the New Yorker published on Monday saying the US government was now prepared to accept Assad remaining in power for the next four years, citing unnamed US and European officials.

State Department spokesperson Heather Nauert told a press briefing on Tuesday that the US government did not believe Assad would stay in power and that Washington remained committed to the Geneva peace process.

"We remain committed to the Geneva process, we believe that the future of Syria will not include Bashar al Assad, but that is ultimately up to the Syrian people," Nauert said on Tuesday.

*US CANNOT REVERSE SYRIA’S BATTLEFIELD GAINS*

The US government would have to recognize Assad’s continuing in power as he had won the six year war in his country and there was nothing the United States could do about it, University of Pittsburgh Professor of International Affairs Michael Brenner said on Wednesday.

"This is not a matter of preference, but of necessity dictated by objective circumstances," Brenner said. "Assad has won the battlefield. One cannot obtain diplomatically what you lost in war."







© AFP 2017/ ISNA / HOSSEIN HOSSEINZADEH
Iran Will Pull Out of Syria Immediately If Damascus Requests This – Analyst
Recent US maneuvering in Syria has had two objectives, Brenner explained. US goals were "to carve out zones of influence in the northeast [of Syria] and the desert west," he said.


The former would be dominated by the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia under US direction and the latter by remnants of the Daesh terror group who were allowed to escape Raqqa and their local tribal allies, Brenner said.

"The puncturing of larger Kurdish ambition by the Baghdad government along with a lack of interest as serving as American proxies has cut the ground out from under the former. The latter is doomed by Syrian-Iraqi cooperation in squeezing the last of the Islamic State (Daesh)," Brenner explained.

Washington had adapted to these developments and now sought leverage in post-war political negotiations, Brenner said. However, "That is now a dead issue since we are sidelined by Russia, Turkey and Iran," he said.







© SPUTNIK/ MUSA SALGEREEV / NEWSTEAM
'Real De-Escalation': Why Putin Announced Pullout of Russian Troops From Syria
The Defense Department nevertheless remained determined to hold on to operating areas in the middle of Syria, Brenner stated.


"The other objective, dear to the hearts of the Pentagon, has been to maintain its base network in Syria linked to an even large network in Iraq. There is no legal basis for this, thought or justification," he said.

Trump had agreed to continue the policies of his predecessor Barack Obama to support Israel, Saudi Arabia and the Gulf Arab emirates against Iran and Syria, dangerously heightening tensions in the region, Brenner warned.

"We still have the powerful alliance of Saudi Arabia, UAE [United Arab Emirates] and Israel. Trump has signed on to a sectarian cum power political war between two regional factions. No good can come from it," he said.

*US HARDLINERS STILL SEEK CONFLICT WITH SYRIA’S ASSAD*

Human rights lawyer and peace activist Dan Kovalik warned that Trump still faced hardline elements among US policymakers determined to block his policy of accommodation with Assad.

"Of course, we know from history, including very recent history, that there are very powerful forces in the United States which may not allow this to happen," he said.

Trump’s readiness to recognize Assad’s continuation in power promised to end the era of US efforts to topple governments across the Middle East region, Kovalik noted.

"If Trump is able to carry out his commitment to accept Assad as Syria’s president until 2021, this could mark the welcome end to the dark period of US-sponsored regime change and state destruction in the Middle East," he said.







© REUTERS/ SANA
Trump Has No Say on Who Rules Syria After Assad’s Decisive Victories - Ex-US Ambassador
It was in the best interests of Syria and the world to revive the notion of national sovereignty and self-determination and for the international community to recognize the current government in Syria, Kovalik remarked.


The United States should "allow the Syrian people to decide through peaceful elections who their own leaders will be," he said.

However, elements within the United States might seek to orchestrate a fake incident or atrocity in attempt to force Trump into a new conflict with the Syrian government, Kovalik warned.

"I would imagine that the chances of something like this happening again are very great," he said.

Peace-loving people around the world needed to that the Syrian people be permitted to freely choose their president through the ballot box without any intervening moves to oust Assad from power, Kovalik added.

_The views and opinions expressed by Michael Brenner, Dan Kovalik are those of the contributors and do not necessarily reflect those of Sputnik._

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201712151060015243-us-accept-assad-rule/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Iranian Commander Killed, And Health Center Destroyed In Southern Rural Aleppo *

Iranian media agencies confirmed that a senior Iranian Revolutionary Guard (IRGC) commander, and two of his escorts were killed in clashes with military factions in southern Aleppo on the 14th of December. According to the Iranian media sources, commander Mohammed Shalikar comes from the province of Shahrastan in Iran, and was killed from wounds he sustained during combat in rural Aleppo.

In another context, the Russian air strikes on the town of Tal al-Daman in southern rural Aleppo, caused the destruction of the village mosque. The only health center in the Tal al-Daman was rendered out of service, due to more than 20 air raids carried out by the Russian airforce on the nearby village of Umm Al-Amad.

The fighting in the southern rural Aleppo has escalated dramatically since more than a month, between the FSA factions and the regime forces, with the latter seeking to advance in the region, and gain access to Abu Al-Thuhour military airbase in eastern rural Idlib. The FSA factions however, were able to foil more than 30 attacks on Jabal al-Hoss area. The regime forces suffered heavy losses as a result, and lost many of its fighters.

https://rfsmediaoffice.com/en/2017/...ealth-center-destroyed-southern-rural-aleppo/

*

IS militants moving freely under pro-Syrian regime forces' watch: US-led coalition*

A US-backed rebel group and the US-led coalition killed more than 20 Islamic State (IS) militants, and detained a number of them near a base in the southern Syrian desert, the coalition revealed on Thursday.

In a statement, the coalition noted it had, along with the Maghawir al-Thawra rebel group, detected a convoy on Wednesday near al-Tanf on the Syrian border with Jordan and Iraq, and launched a military operation “to prevent further incursions.”

“Despite the presence of Russian-backed, pro-Syrian regime forces in the area, Da’esh [IS] still finds ways to move freely through regime lines and pose a threat,” Brigadier General Jonathan Braga, the director of the operation for the coalition, said.

The convoy had come within the established 55 km perimeter surrounding the Tanf base, a place where US Special Forces operate, a US official told Reuters on the condition of anonymity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941347434688598016
http://www.kurdistan24.net/en/news/ca7d7384-ef66-4b8e-87e3-aa3f8b010cff



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941730224881856517

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

As usual everything Russia says is he opposite. After their so called withdrawal they escalated bombings resuming use of incendiary bombs.






Using incendiary bombs in populated areas is a war crime.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942358233540366336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942404795574439936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942416833717702656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942420485392003072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942422613753761792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942520156818898944


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943168856910188545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941792594635513856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942818809777414145


----------



## oprih

So the winners in this war is Assad/Syria, Russia, Iran sort of then the losers are isis, usa and israel right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

oprih said:


> So the winners in this war is Assad/Syria, Russia, Iran sort of then the losers are isis, usa and israel right?


another way to identify the losers- they complain more about "war crimes" than the actual war they've lost. Both sides have committed henious war crimes but if ISIS/Jahbat/Israel/ had won the war, we know they wouldn't be complaining of "war crimes".


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

In 1987, Muhammed Faris became a Syrian national hero after going into space with the Soviets. Now living in exile in Turkey, he has a new mission – fighting for his fellow refugees.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 500

oprih said:


> So the winners in this war is Assad/Syria, Russia, Iran sort of then the losers are isis, usa and israel right?


In order to identify winners and losers you should compare current situation with pre war in 2011.

*Winners:*
Kurds - got resource rich North Syria.
USA - got resource rich North Syria as protectorate.
Israel - Syria and its army is destroyed. Iran and Hezbollah got its own Vietnam.

*Losers:*
Assad regime - it controlled 100% of Syria. Now it barely controls half and lost virtually all resources. Army and economy totally destroyed. In order to survive needs billions from Iran and Russia each year + mercenaries.
Iran - economical crisis. Need to spend billions each year to keep its failing dictator afloat.
Russia - economical crisis and sanctions. Need to spend billions each year to keep its failing dictator afloat.


----------



## Rukarl

I think the loser here is Israel. Their plan to set Syria on fire backfired badly. Now they have to deal with IRGC and Hezbollah on their borders.

A bunch of idiot politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> I think the loser here is Israel. Their plan to set Syria on fire backfired badly.


If it was Israel that made millions of Syrians in all 18 Syrian provinces to revolt (I guess some secret mind control technology). Then it worked perfectly.



> Now they have to deal with IRGC and Hezbollah on their borders.


They always were at our borders. Now they control much less borders than in 2011. Also they shit in pants when see IDF soldier.



> A bunch of idiot politicians.


Fortunately u managed to flee to US from ur idiot politicians. Alas other 70 mln Iranians we that lucky.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943438929113567232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943438929113567232


Since you lost the military victory you've opted for moral victory, just like @500.
LOL
war crimes are bad, but war is dirty in general.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Those who support freedom and oppose illegitimate mass murdering dictatorship always have the moral triumph over tyrants and their lackeys, whether the tyrants and their lackeys win or lose militarily. In Spain in the 1930s, Franco - assisted by Hitler - also had the "armed triumph" over those fighting for freedom. But then given your adulation of Assad tyranny, you'd have been supporting Hitler anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943523458406903808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943505156922134528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943528605128249344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Since you lost the military victory you've opted for moral victory, just like @500.
> LOL
> war crimes are bad, but war is dirty in general.


You repeat ur nonsense. Many people spoke about USSR crimes in Afghanistan, by ur idiotic logic USSR won war there. Ditto USA in Vietnam.

Here I explained very clearly with *facts* who are winners and who are losers:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/syri...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1398#post-10101528


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> If it was Israel that made millions of Syrians in all 18 Syrian provinces to revolt (I guess some secret mind control technology). Then it worked perfectly.


I am talking about Israeli stance and influence. Dumbass.


500 said:


> They always were at our borders. Now they control much less borders than in 2011.


False. Now the borders are crawling with Fatimiyoun and other Shia militias. Your blind policies towards Syria made it a hotbed for Shia militias.

It was not like this pre-2011. Instead of swallowing the bitter pill (like you did in 2006) you continue your denial.





500 said:


> Fortunately u managed to flee to US from ur idiot politicians. Alas other 70 mln Iranians we that lucky.



How many Jews live outside Israel?

How many Iranians live outside Iran ?

You are more dumber than i thought.



500 said:


> You repeat ur nonsense. Many people spoke about USSR crimes in Afghanistan, by ur idiotic logic USSR won war there. Ditto USA in Vietnam.
> 
> Here I explained very clearly with *facts* who are winners and who are losers:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/syri...id-not-allowed.333727/page-1398#post-10101528


Your ''explanation'' is as follows :

''Army and economy totally destroyed''

Totally... lol. No wonder no one takes you seriously, dumbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Those who support freedom and oppose illegitimate mass murdering dictatorship always have the moral triumph over tyrants and their lackeys, whether the tyrants and their lackeys win or lose militarily. In Spain in the 1930s, Franco - assisted by Hitler - also had the "armed triumph" over those fighting for freedom. But then given your adulation of Assad tyranny, you'd have been supporting Hitler anyway.


How can you compare Hitler and Assad? Assad has no regional ambitions and was party to a CIVIL WAR, which is not what Hitler did. 


> Those who support freedom and oppose illegitimate mass murdering dictatorship always have the moral triumph over tyrants and their lackeys,


Tell that to Libyans.


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> I am talking about Israeli stance and influence. Dumbass.


According to ur theory Israel made millions of Syrians in all Syrian provinces to revolt. That shows suped huge influence of Israel.



> False. Now the borders are crawling with Fatimiyoun and other Shia militias. Your blind policies towards Syria made it a hotbed for Shia militias.
> 
> It was not like this pre-2011. Instead of swallowing the bitter pill (like you did in 2006) you continue your denial.


In 2011 Khamenai aka Assad thugs controlled 100% of Syrian border with Israel. Today they control barely 5% of Syrian border with Israel.



> How many Jews live outside Israel?
> 
> How many Iranians live outside Iran ?
> 
> You are more dumber than i thought.


When Israel was created only 5% of world's Jews lived there. Today more than 50% live in Israel.
On the other hands Iranians flee from Ayatula regime.



> Your ''explanation'' is as follows :
> 
> ''Army and economy destroyed''
> 
> Totally... lol. No wonder no one takes you seriously, dumbass.


Yes Assad army is totally destroyed. When u hear Assad army in news that actually all sort of gangs moslty foreign sectarian thugs.

This video tells everything u need to know about so called Assad army:







925boy said:


> How can you compare Hitler and Assad? Assad has no regional ambitions and was party to a CIVIL WAR, which is not what Hitler did.


----------



## Ceylal

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> The illegitimate Assad terror dictatorship starving, slaughtering and dispossessing the children of Ghouta and across Syria.


Even , if it was true, he is defending his country, one of the President’s job..Sissi slaughtered over 1000, in live tv feed...so who is the real dictator and the real terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Even , if it was true, he is defending his country, one of the President’s job..Sissi slaughtered over 1000, in live tv feed...so who is the real dictator and the real terrorist.


Assad is not defending his country. On contrary he destroyed his country in order to prolong his useless rule. And since Syrians refused to kill for sake of him he invited foreign thugs and basically turned Syria into a colony of foreign powers.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Assad is not defending his country. On contrary he destroyed his country in order to prolong his useless rule. And since Syrians refused to kill for sake of him he invited foreign thugs and basically turned Syria into a colony of foreign powers.


I thought those thugs were imported by the Sauds, the Qataris and Israel...unless you are pointing the finger to your BFF Hizbollah and Iran..Those two came to help the Syrian ,like the French,the brits, The US and their cohorte came to help you in the demonted plan to destroy Syria..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944557295949795329


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi




----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

On 13 November 2017 between 14:07 and 14:11, the Atarib market and police station were targeted by three airstrikes resulting in the death of 69 civilians, significant damage to several buildings on the Atarib market street, and to the Free Syrian police building. Open source materials indicates this attack was conducted by either the Russian or Assad airforce.

*Bombing Civilians at at Public Market in Syria’s Atarib*
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/mena/2017/12/22/targeting-civilians-public-market-al-atarib/


----------



## U-571

the iranians and saudis are fucking up syrians and syrians are not even realizing they are a puppet of this middle east cold war.

what an irony


----------



## sammuel

U-571 said:


> the iranians and saudis are fucking up syrians and syrians are not even realizing they are a puppet of this middle east cold war.
> 
> what an irony



What can they do ? They also have a super power bombing them on a daily basis.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> In order to identify winners and losers you should compare current situation with pre war in 2011.
> 
> *Winners:*
> Kurds - got resource rich North Syria.
> USA - got resource rich North Syria as protectorate.
> Israel - Syria and its army is destroyed. Iran and Hezbollah got its own Vietnam.
> 
> *Losers:*
> Assad regime - it controlled 100% of Syria. Now it barely controls half and lost virtually all resources. Army and economy totally destroyed. In order to survive needs billions from Iran and Russia each year + mercenaries.
> Iran - economical crisis. Need to spend billions each year to keep its failing dictator afloat.
> Russia - economical crisis and sanctions. Need to spend billions each year to keep its failing dictator afloat.


You need to put on your thinking glasses...
Winners are Syria and its army became more honed to modern battles
Iran, that placed 150,000 troops quietly at Israel borders
Hizbollah who gained the most experience
The losers are the same, KSA,Qatar,Turkey and of course Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> You need to put on your thinking glasses...
> Winners are Syria and its army became more honed to modern battles


What modern battles? Slaughtering helpless civilians with barrel bombs?

I repeat compare today Assad with 2011 Assad: his economy is destroyed, army destroyed, wast majority of resources lost. He needs billions every year merely to prolong his agony.



> Iran, that placed 150,000 troops quietly at Israel borders


1) Assadists control barely 5% of border with Israel today.
2) There is no any 150,000 Iranian troops in entire Syria. Some 20 thousand low quality junk mercenaries hired from illiterate migrants. Virtually all of them are in around Aleppo and in Deir exz Zor area. Even assadists say that they are total junk.



> Hizbollah who gained the most experience


More nonsense. Most of the Hezbies who had experience of fight with Israel were killed. Instead they were replaced by trash who can only exterminate helpless peasants. This is todays Hezbollah:









> The losers are the same, KSA,Qatar,Turkey and of course Israel


Israel is biggest winner because Syria is destroyed and Iran is in deep economical crisis.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Syrian Opposition Drops A Syrian Regime Warplane While It Was Bombing Civilians North Hama*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945703248119386112

Tuesday 26 December 2017: Hama (Qasioun) - Jaish Idlib Alhor of the Syrian opposition factions could on Tuesday drop a military aircraft of the Syrian regime in the eastern Hama countryside while it was trying to bomb residential areas,

In detail, an L-39 warplane was dropped in the surroundings of the city of Mahrda east of Hama.

According to sources that one of the pilots was killed while dropping the plane while the other was captured by the opposition factions.

It is worth mentioning that the Russian fighter jets and the Syrian regime warplanes launched intensive air raids on the villages in the eastern and southern countryside of Idlib, in conjunction with the military operations of the regime in the region.

http://qasioun-news.com/en/news/sho...ane_While_It_Was_Bombing_Civilians_North_Hama


----------



## 500




----------



## Hack-Hook

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> *Syrian Opposition Drops A Syrian Regime Warplane While It Was Bombing Civilians North Hama*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945703248119386112
> 
> Tuesday 26 December 2017: Hama (Qasioun) - Jaish Idlib Alhor of the Syrian opposition factions could on Tuesday drop a military aircraft of the Syrian regime in the eastern Hama countryside while it was trying to bomb residential areas,
> 
> In detail, an L-39 warplane was dropped in the surroundings of the city of Mahrda east of Hama.
> 
> According to sources that one of the pilots was killed while dropping the plane while the other was captured by the opposition factions.
> 
> It is worth mentioning that the Russian fighter jets and the Syrian regime warplanes launched intensive air raids on the villages in the eastern and southern countryside of Idlib, in conjunction with the military operations of the regime in the region.
> 
> http://qasioun-news.com/en/news/sho...ane_While_It_Was_Bombing_Civilians_North_Hama


Those airplanes are more than 40 years old I wonder if they fall by themselves or they were targeted.
By the way in old time L-39 warplanes looked a little different than this picture from the article.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://www.facebook.com/









*Syrian armed opposition protects Christians for holiday
*






Southern Syria’s Christian community is celebrating the Christmas holiday amid tight security provided by armed opposition fighters.

In opposition-held parts of the southern Al-Suwayda province, scores of Christians took part in church services in the majority-Christian town of Harb.

Holidaymakers also visited their relatives and decked their homes, gardens and streets with colorful Christmas lights.

Armed opposition fighters, meanwhile, have imposed strict security measures, stationing guards around the church with a view to preempting possible attacks.

Speaking to Anadolu Agency, residents expressed satisfaction with security provided by opposition groups.

According to town resident George Bishara, Harb serves as an example of peaceful coexistence between the country’s Muslims and Christians.

"There are no problems between us,” Bishara told Anadolu Agency. “Both communities respect each other's holidays.”

Abu Saddam, a commander of the opposition Free Syrian Army (FSA), confirmed that FSA fighters were protecting the region’s Christian communities.

"We are responsible for protecting Christian lives,” he told Anadolu Agency. “Contrary to the Assad regime’s claims, the FSA isn’t the enemy of the Christians.”

Syria has only just begun to emerge from a destructive civil war that began in 2011, when the Assad regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people have been killed in the fighting and more than 10 million displaced, according to claims by UN officials.

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrian-armed-opposition-protects-christians-for-holiday/1016339


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946382066714906624


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946508604978421760


----------



## vizier

Other than another chem false flag attack which Sy govt should be upto now prepared to disprove if it happens another thing that israel-Usa can come up with is using the isis held pocket in Idlib province. An international attack somehow originating from isis controlled pocket in Idlib can be the long awaited excuse for Usa to enforce nofly zone in Idlib province claiming that isis pocket is Sy protectorate.

Maybe tactically the operations are postphoned thinking that both terrorist factions nusra-affliated fsa and isis are destroying each other and nusra-hts is a bigger threat. But somehow for me it is impossible to not to think this kind of possibility of using isis for a nofly zone. Either some Sy officials like to take this kind of risks by delaying ops or they should be investigated throughly.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946759956941770752


----------



## 500

Khamenai regime does not have money for own people, but has money for non stop slaughter of Syrian civilians


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947100630988066816


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

i feel sorry for the people of this country. wonder how many countries fucking shit up here and people have to flee or get killed. i know so many of them here. **** man. this shit is fucked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

30 December 2017 is the 6th anniversary of the "Friday of March to Squares of Freedom"
across syria on 30 December 2011.

Idlib:






Homs:






Halfaya:






Murak:






Menagh:






Kobanî:


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Darat Izza:






Qalaat al-Madiq:






Hama:






Palmyra:






Kafr Sousa, Damascus:






Harasta, Damascus:


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Da'el:






Tafas:






Maaraba:


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Douma:






Hirak:






Rastan:






Talbiseh:


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948687661992210433


----------



## ejaz007

*Two Russian Servicemen Killed on Dec. 31 in Shelling of Hmeymim Base - MoD*
© Photo: Russian Defence Ministry
MIDDLE EAST
10:02 04.01.2018(updated 10:39 04.01.2018)Get short URL
 0 011
The Russian Defense Ministry has refuted media reports about the alleged destruction of seven Russian military aircraft by militants during an attack at the Hmeymim air base in Syria.

Two servicemen were killed as a result of a mortar attack by militants on Russia's Hmeimim airbase in Syria on December 31, the Russian Defense Ministry said Thursday.

"On December 31, 2017, after dark, the Hmeimim airfield suddenly came under mortar shelling from a mobile subversive group of militants. As a result of the attack, two servicemen were killed," the statement said, adding that "Syrian security forces are carrying out measures to find and eliminate the militants involved in the attack as well as to enhance safety at the nearby territory."

The Defense Ministry added that Russian aviation units in Syria were combat ready and continue to accomplish their assigned tasks in full.

"Reports of Kommersant [newspaper] about alleged 'total destruction' of seven Russian military aircraft at the Hmeimim air base are fake," the ministry's statement read.

The Russian newspaper Kommersant said earlier that seven aircraft had been destroyed and more than 10 servicemen had been injured as result of the shelling of Hmeymim base by terrorists.

*READ MORE: Russia Starts Forming Permanent Groups in Syria's Tartus, Hmeymim Bases — Shoigu*

The day before, the Russian Defense Ministry said that a Mi-24 helicopter had crashedon December 31 during a flight to the Hama airfield in Syria, with both pilots dying in the accident.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201801041060508744-syria-servicemen-death-russia/


----------



## 500

Mass exodus of civilians in Syria as result of Khamenai offensive:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949248704317333504
Refugees are settled in most horrible conditions, many will dies especially children:

















Khamenaists don't have money for own people but have plenty money to slaughter other civilians.


----------



## taubin

Can you update about the attack on the russian aircraft.
Was the report about loss of russian aircraft true or not?
500?


----------



## mike2000 is back

NoOne'sBoy said:


> i feel sorry for the people of this country. wonder how many countries fucking shit up here and people have to flee or get killed. i know so many of them here. **** man. this shit is fucked up.


I agree with you. Funny thing is that Syria was a real secular country, for example girls didn't have to wear the hijab or any formal of veil if they didn't want to, as it was not against the law unlike in other more stricter Islamic ruled countries like Iran or KSA where its mandatory for a woman to cover up while going out or in public. In this aspect Syria was more advanced than some of its neighbours. 

However, the issue (like with almost all countries in the region) is that the country was ruled by a one party corrupt brutal dictatorship, and there was no alternative. Any attempt to go against the regime will lead to your disappearance or death. The system was very rigid and as such impossible to change from within due to the powerful special interest groups who benefit from such a system.

Assad like Mubarak/Ben Ali before him should have reformed the country's political system before the revolts started. However, we all know its very difficult or impossible for dictators to reform a system that has served their interests and maintain their power hold for decades, especially when they don't have to or when they don't face any pressure to do so (I e violent massive country wide protests or even revolution). It's only when they have been cornered to the wall and have no other option or way out that they start trying to adopt a semblance of reforming the system and listening to the people's demand.
In such dictatorial systems, the bad thing is that only a violent revolution can change the system for real. That's the tragedy.

So it's always better as a leader to be pro active and avoid problems coming to you, as they say: prevention is better than cure. Unfortunately Syria won't be the first nor the last country in the region to face such turmoil. Others might follow suit in future. Giving their rigid dictatorial political system and especially the fact that the people feel left behind, poor, deprived and have a feeling that they are not living the type of life they should be living giving their country's massive natural resources and riches.


----------



## Kamil_baku

Somebody bomb russian airbase with uav

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949718640739397633


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> Mass exodus of civilians in Syria as result of Khamenai offensive:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949248704317333504
> Refugees are settled in most horrible conditions, many will dies especially children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenaists don't have money for own people but have plenty money to slaughter other civilians.


Iran doing great despise the illegal sanctions


----------



## 500

SALMAN F said:


> Iran doing great despise the illegal sanctions


Iran is doing very bad despite one trillion of petrodollars.

GDP per capita, US $: 

1978 
Iran - 2,168 
Turkey - 1,549 

2016 
Iran - 4,683 
Turkey - 10,743

Only parasites and regime functionaries are doing well in Iran.



taubin said:


> Can you update about the attack on the russian aircraft.
> Was the report about loss of russian aircraft true or not?
> 500?


There is no reliable information.


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> Iran is doing very bad despite one trillion of petrodollars.
> 
> GDP per capita, US $:
> 
> 1978
> Iran - 2,168
> Turkey - 1,549
> 
> 2016
> Iran - 4,683
> Turkey - 10,743
> 
> Only parasites and regime functionaries are doing well in Iran.
> 
> 
> There is no reliable information.


If was there is no sanctions iranians wouldn't suffer from poverty


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army Breaks Encirclement of Military Base Near Damascus - Source*
© AFP 2017/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
01:56 08.01.2018(updated 02:23 08.01.2018)Get short URL
131011
The Syrian government forces have reportedly unblocked territory near Damascus, breaking the militants' encirclement.

DAMASCUS (Sputnik) — The Syrian government forces have unblocked an armored vehicles military base in the Syrian city of Harasta, that was surrounded by militants, a source told Sputnik on Monday.

"The Syrian army has unblocked the transport department in Damascus' suburbs. Having broken through the encirclement, the infantry and tanks have entered the department's territory," the source said.





© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
At Least 1 Civilian Killed in Militants' Shelling of Damascus' Suburbs
According to the source, the government forces have also managed to regain control of flour mills, situated close to the military base.


Earlier, the Syrian government forces have ceased their offensive operation southwest of Damascus after al-Nusra Front terrorists asked to start negotiations on their unhindered exit from the territory after the Syrian army and the militias surrounded their stronghold.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201801081060582412-syria-military-base-encirclement/


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian regime steps up offensive on Idlib*
by Natasha Ghoneim
16 hours ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Jordan allows one-off aid drop to Rukban border camptoday
Syria's Ghouta: 126 killed in 11 days, monitor saystoday
Syria: IDPs face outbreaks in inhumane conditionstoday
Syrian regime steps up offensive on Idlibtoday




Government forces in Syria are stepping up their offensive against opposition fighters in their largest remaining stronghold.

Idlib is supposed to be a "de-escalation zone" - set up last year with the backing of Russia, Iran and Turkey.

But the deal appears to have crumbled: President Bashar al-Assad - backed by Russia - is bent on regaining control of the area, to cement his grip on power.

For civilians, the onslaught is causing misery in freezing winter conditions.

Al Jazeera's Natasha Ghoneim reports.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/01/syrian-regime-steps-offensive-idlib-180108171331112.html


----------



## SubWater

Syrian Rebels are most misguided guys in the world.
now is last chance for them to make peace with Syrian government and fight side by side with SAA to kick out Al-Qaeda members from Idleb.
They lost many great chances before to make deal with central government but this time is on their existence.


----------



## taubin

SubWater said:


> Syrian Rebels are most misguided guys in the world.
> now is last chance for them to make peace with Syrian government and fight side by side with SAA to kick out Al-Qaeda members from Idleb.
> They lost many great chances before to make deal with central government but this time is on their existence.


Assad supporters are the most misguided guys in the world . But what can one say when passports to paradise are being put in your pocket by some iranian mullas


----------



## vizier

Everytime after a major advance something happens that will force Saa advance to stop. Last time it was the khan sheikhun chem attack. It is possible that this pattern will repeat again in Idlib. If immediate disproofs like vid recordings of strikes and others mentioned many times in the forum dont exist at the time of attack Sy govt will be forced to accept further setbacks and agreements. Even artillery strikes need to be used sparingly for unpredictable point strikes or defensively from close ranges to close any attempt of chlorine shells accusation. Air raids by Russia cant be accused, also armed uavs can carry atgms small munition only and cant be accused and records each strike. Lastly Syaaf needs to video-gps record everything for every flight(records taken by Russia as third party to disprove fake accusations) from take off till landing to disprove further attempts.

Night raids, hit-run attacks by special forces, mentioned airstrikes are more preferrable and less risky than continious exchange of risky blows that will make nusra-hts trigger some wmd somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

vizier said:


> Everytime after a major advance something happens that will force Saa advance to stop. Last time it was the khan sheikhun chem attack. It is possible that this pattern will repeat again in Idlib. If immediate disproofs like vid recordings of strikes and others mentioned many times in the forum dont exist at the time of attack Sy govt will be forced to accept further setbacks and agreements. Even artillery strikes need to be used sparingly for unpredictable point strikes or defensively from close ranges to close any attempt of chlorine shells accusation. Air raids by Russia cant be accused, also armed uavs can carry atgms small munition only and cant be accused and records each strike. Lastly Syaaf needs to video-gps record everything for every flight(records taken by Russia as third party to disprove fake accusations) from take off till landing to disprove further attempts.
> 
> Night raids, hit-run attacks by special forces, mentioned airstrikes are more preferrable and less risky than continious exchange of risky blows that will make nusra-hts trigger some wmd somewhere.


Khan Sheikhun was 100% proven Assad attack both by OPCW and UN. Assad murdered over 100 civilians including kids. Only a complete shameless scum can post conspiracy trash stories after published reports.

But beside chemical attacks Assad slaughters civilians on daily basis with regular bomb. In past 7 years there was no a single day when he did not mass slaughter civilians. This is from today:












This is pure terror and war crime, no better than chemical attacks. Assad slaughtered over 1 million people and ethnically cleansed over 12 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assadists and ISIS (allies) are advancing side by side:






Map is made by pro Assad guy.


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> Assadists and ISIS (allies) are advancing side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map is made by pro Assad guy.




Basicly looking at the picture one can see that isis is encircled and doomed how much it attacks it will be their turn next after hts so it seems like getting two birds with one stone. But you can say daesh is supported there. Whatever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950818458350051328


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Khan Sheikhun was 100% proven Assad attack both by OPCW and UN.



UNSC (highest international power) rejected OPCW and UN reports as fabricated and false. On other hand UNSC declared that Israel in violation of international law illegally occupies territories and should leave them immediantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> UNSC (highest international power) rejected OPCW and UN reports as fabricated and false.


That's lie. Russia just vetoed extension of the mandate. But too late.



> On other hand UNSC declared that Israel in violation of international law illegally occupies territories and should leave them immediantly.


Another lie.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> That's lie. Russia just vetoed extension of the mandate. But too late.



Yes, stupid. The resolution for extension of the mandate and approving the OPCW report was vetoed and rejected by UNSC.



500 said:


> Another lie.



Yes, lying is a norm for you. Thankfully it doesnt affect UNSC decisions on criminal state of Israel illegally occuping territories.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Yes, stupid. The resolution for extension of the mandate and approving the OPCW report was vetoed and rejected by UNSC.


UNSC never rejected any OPCW report and never called them fabricated and false. You lied.



> Yes, lying is a norm for you. Thankfully it doesnt affect UNSC decisions on criminal state of Israel illegally occuping territories.


You are lying again. UNSC never said that Israel is illegally occupying territories.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> UNSC never rejected any OPCW report and never called them fabricated and false. You lied.



Of course it did. UNSC rejected OPCW report as fabricated and false.



500 said:


> You are lying again. UNSC never said that Israel is illegally occupying territories.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Nations_resolutions_concerning_Israel

The last one of many:

_*United Nations Security Council Resolution 2334* was adopted on 23 December 2016. It concerns the Israeli settlements in "Palestinian territories occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem".
The resolution states that Israel's settlement activity constitutes a "flagrant violation" of international law and has "no legal validity". It demands that Israel stop such activity and fulfill its obligations as an occupying power under the Fourth Geneva Convention.[2][3]
_
Now shut up your lying mouth, troll, and stop spamming thread with your BS.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Of course it did. UNSC rejected OPCW report as fabricated and false.


You are repeating your lie without any evidence.



> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Nations_resolutions_concerning_Israel
> 
> The last one of many:
> 
> _*United Nations Security Council Resolution 2334* was adopted on 23 December 2016. It concerns the Israeli settlements in "Palestinian territories occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem".
> The resolution states that Israel's settlement activity constitutes a "flagrant violation" of international law and has "no legal validity". It demands that Israel stop such activity and fulfill its obligations as an occupying power under the Fourth Geneva Convention.[2][3]
> _
> Now shut up your lying mouth, troll, and stop spamming thread with your BS.


You are not only a liar but also very dumb. This resolution talks about settlement activity. There is no any UNSC resolution which says that occupation is illegal.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> You are repeating your lie without any evidence.


You are already exposed as lying troll no future evidence needed.



500 said:


> You are not only a liar but also very dumb. This resolution talks about settlement activity. There is no any UNSC resolution which says that occupation is illegal.



The resolution talks about illegally occupied territories by Israel, retarded troll. As clearly stated in quoted text. As well as many other resolutions adopted by UNSC before.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> You are already exposed as lying troll no future evidence needed.


You lied and could not provide any evidence. And now u started to curse like abandoned gf.



> The resolution talks about illegally occupied territories by Israel, retarded troll.


You lie again. UNSC never said that Israel illegally occupied territories. Resolution that u brought talks about settlement activity. You can't even understand what u post.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> You lied and could not provide any evidence. And now u started to curse like abandoned gf.
> 
> 
> You lie again. UNSC never said that Israel illegally occupied territories. Resolution that u brought talks about settlement activity. You can't even understand what u post.




Is a settlement not a territory suddenly? As for him "cursing" let me pull up those screen shots of you calling people "cunts" and worste names and we can tag the moderators since you are trying to be the morality police here and let them decide. 

And stop calling people little girls since you are the one that attmitted to being emotional 


Go crawl back under your rock or make some more moronic conspiracy theories. Thread lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> You lied and could not provide any evidence. And now u started to curse like abandoned gf.



Evidence is rejected OPCW report that was submitted for approval to UNSC.



500 said:


> You lie again. UNSC never said that Israel illegally occupied territories. Resolution that u brought talks about settlement activity. You can't even understand what u post.



Repeating nonsene is not changing anything. Building settlements - is a method of occuping territories by Israel, idiot. Building settlements is called illegal by resolution. Resolution demanded demolition of settlements. Resolution pointed many other illegal activities by Israel associated with occupation process.

_Condemning _all measures aimed at altering the demographic composition,
character and *status of the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967*, including East
Jerusalem, including, _inter alia_, *the construction and expansion of settlements,
transfer of Israeli settlers, confiscation of land, demolition of homes and
displacement of Palestinian civilians*, in violation of international humanitarian law
and relevant resolutions

_Recalling _the obligation under the Quartet Roadmap, endorsed by its
resolution 1515 (2003), for a freeze by Israel of all settlement activity, including
“natural growth”, and the *dismantlement of all settlement outposts erected since
March 2001
*
_Underlines that it will not recognize any changes to the 4 June 1967
lines, including with regard to Jerusalem, other than those agreed by the parties
through negotiations_

Here is another one for you troll, if you are going to stay in denial:

_*Resolution 497 (1981)
*
1. Decides that the Israeli decision to impose its laws, jurisdiction and administration in the occupied Syrian Golan Heights is null and void and without international legal effect;

2. Demands that Israel, the occupying Power, should rescind forthwith its decision;_


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Evidence is rejected OPCW report that was submitted for approval to UNSC.


Russia just blocked extension of OPCW mandate, because Russia is afraid of investigations. UNSC never called OPCW investigations fabricated or false. U lied.




> Repeating nonsene is not changing anything. Building settlements - is a method of occuping territories by Israel, idiot. Building settlements is called illegal by resolution. Resolution demanded demolition of settlements. Resolution pointed many other illegal activities by Israel associated with occupation process.
> 
> _Condemning _all measures aimed at altering the demographic composition,
> character and *status of the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967*, including East
> Jerusalem, including, _inter alia_, *the construction and expansion of settlements,
> transfer of Israeli settlers, confiscation of land, demolition of homes and
> displacement of Palestinian civilians*, in violation of international humanitarian law
> and relevant resolutions
> 
> _Recalling _the obligation under the Quartet Roadmap, endorsed by its
> resolution 1515 (2003), for a freeze by Israel of all settlement activity, including
> “natural growth”, and the *dismantlement of all settlement outposts erected since
> March 2001
> *
> _Underlines that it will not recognize any changes to the 4 June 1967
> lines, including with regard to Jerusalem, other than those agreed by the parties
> through negotiations_
> 
> Here is another one for you troll, if you are going to stay in denial:
> 
> _*Resolution 497 (1981)
> *
> 1. Decides that the Israeli decision to impose its laws, jurisdiction and administration in the occupied Syrian Golan Heights is null and void and without international legal effect;
> 
> 2. Demands that Israel, the occupying Power, should rescind forthwith its decision;_


[/QUOTE]
Bla bla bla. Nowhere it says that occupation is illegal.



ptldM3 said:


> Is a settlement not a territory suddenly? As for him "cursing" let me pull up those screen shots of you calling people "cunts" and worste names and we can tag the moderators since you are trying to be the morality police here and let them decide.
> 
> And stop calling people little girls since you are the one that attmitted to being emotional
> 
> 
> Go crawl back under your rock or make some more moronic conspiracy theories. Thread lightly.


1) Settlements are not territories. Look in dictionary if u dont see the difference.
2) Ive already answered about ur stupid screenshots.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> Russia just blocked extension of OPCW mandate, because Russia is afraid of investigations. UNSC never called OPCW investigations fabricated or false. U lied.


Im not talking about extension of mandate. Im talking about OPCW report that was submitted to UNSC. It was rejected.



500 said:


> Bla bla bla. Nowhere it says that occupation is illegal.
> 
> 1) Settlements are not territories. Look in dictionary if u dont see the difference.
> 2) Ive already answered about ur stupid screenshots.



It says building settlements illegal. Israel makes new territory occupied by building settlements on it. It means Israel illegaly occuping territories, brain dead. Illegal occupation - is occupation during which occupying power violates international laws and UNSC resolutions on occupied territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Im not talking about extension of mandate. Im talking about OPCW report that was submitted to UNSC. It was rejected.


No it was not rejected by UNSC and surely it never called it fabricated and false. U lied twice.
Here the submission:
https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/N1734930.pdf



> It says building settlements illegal.


FInally. It took me three times repeating before u got it.



> Israel makes new territory occupied by building settlements on it.


No it does not. All settlements are built on territories which were occupied decades ago.



> It means Israel illegaly occuping territories, brain dead. Illegal occupation - is occupation during which occupying power violates international laws and UNSC resolutions on occupied territories.


No it does not. Even if there are some violations in governed territory it does not mean that u govern it illegally.


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian army: Israel launches air strikes near Damascus*
12 hours ago






Reports say Israeli jets targeted munitions depots at a Syrian army base near Damascus [Amir Cohen/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

UN: Syrian regime forcing demographic displacementstoday
Syrian army: Israel launches air strikes near Damascustoday
Jordan allows one-off aid drop to Rukban border campyesterday
Syria's Ghouta: 126 killed in 11 days, monitor saysyesterday
Israel launched a series of predawn air strikes then followed up with artillery fire on an army base near the Syrian capital, Damascus, Syria's military said.

The allegation was not denied by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu when questioned by reporters later on Tuesday.

Israeli jets fired missiles at the Qutayfeh area northeast of Damascus from inside Lebanese airspace at 2:40am local time (00:40 GMT), causing the Syrian army to retaliate and "hit one of its planes", the Syrian army said in a statement broadcast on state television.

UK-based war monitor, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said the air strikes targeted Syrian army and Hezbollah weapons depots, igniting "successive explosions and fires, causing material damage".

After the air raids, Israel also launched rockets from the occupied Golan Heights, but the Syrian military intercepted them, the army statement said.

OPINION
*



Hezbollah, Israel and the old deterrence equation*



by John Bell
When asked about the alleged attacks inside Syria, Netanyahu said Israel was ready to stop weapons from reaching the Lebanon-based Hezbollah armed group, which has backed the Syrian government in its nearly seven-year civil war with rebel forces.

"We have a long-standing policy to prevent the transfer of game-changing weapons to Hezbollah in Syrian territory," the Israeli prime minister was quoted as saying by the Times of Israel.

"This policy has not changed. We back it up, if necessary, with action," Netanyahu added, without confirming or denying attacks were launched inside Syrian territory.

The report said the Israeli military wouldn't comment on the alleged attacks.

Syria wrote a letter to the UN Security Council demanding that it condemn Israel's cross-border strikes. Syria's foreign ministry also accused Israel of launching the attacks in support of opposition fighters.

"The recurring Israeli attacks on Syria will not succeed in protecting the terrorist organisations, which are Israel's partners and proxies," the official news agency SANA quoted the ministry as saying.

OPINION
*



'Israeli' legislation on Hezbollah in the US Congress*



by Neve Gordon,Nicola Perugini
It said Israel was "primarily" assisting Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) and Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, a former al-Qaeda affiliate.

"The Syrian government once again warns Israel of the serious repercussions of its attacks on Syria and its support for armed terrorist organisations," the ministry said.

Meanwhile, SANA reported that rebel shelling of the capital killed five people and wounded 30 others on Tuesday.

It said 15 artillery shells hit the central, predominantly Christian neighbourhood of Bab Touma, adding Damascus has been targeted on a near-daily basis in recent weeks.

INSIDE STORY

Could 2018 be the year of peace in Syria?


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...hes-air-strikes-damascus-180109180730411.html


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> No it was not rejected by UNSC and surely it never called it fabricated and false. U lied twice.
> Here the submission:
> https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/N1734930.pdf



Of course it was, stupid. OPCW report was submitted to UNSC for review. UNSC rejected the proposal to approve the report in resolution and make any action regarding it. No action or resolution followed. One of the veto holding members of the UNSC explained why the proposal to approve the report was rejected. Because the report was fabricated and false he said.




500 said:


> FInally. It took me three times repeating before u got it.
> No it does not. All settlements are built on territories which were occupied decades ago.


When you remove the settlements, settlement outposts, settlers and return confiscated land to its owners, as UNSC demanded, the territories will not be occupied anymore, moron.



500 said:


> No it does not. Even if there are some violations in governed territory it does not mean that u govern it illegally.


The seizure of the territory was illegal in the first place.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Of course it was, stupid. OPCW report was submitted to UNSC for review. UNSC rejected the proposal to approve the report in resolution


You are lying again. There was no any resolution asking to approve the report. 



> and make any action regarding it. No action or resolution followed. One of the veto holding members of the UNSC explained why the proposal to approve the report was rejected. Because the report was fabricated and false he said.


So u just admitted that u lied. It was just opinion of Russia alone and u claimed that it was the decision of UNSC.



> When you remove the settlements, settlement outposts, settlers and return confiscated land to its owners, as UNSC demanded, the territories will not be occupied anymore, moron.


You are again cursing out of frustration. South Lebanon was considered occupied despite there was not a single Israeli settler there. So the only moron here is u.



> The seizure of the territory was illegal in the first place.


No it was not.


----------



## zzzz

500 said:


> You are lying again. There was no any resolution asking to approve the report.
> So u just admitted that u lied. It was just opinion of Russia alone and u claimed that it was the decision of UNSC.



Russia is a veto-holding member. Opinion of Russia is enough to make UNSC reject any proposal. Educate yourself.



500 said:


> You are again cursing out of frustration. South Lebanon was considered occupied despite there was not a single Israeli settler there. So the only moron here is u.


We are not talking about all territories occupied by Israel now. We are talking about territories occupied by illegal settlements.


500 said:


> No it was not.


UNSC resolution says so, troll.
_
Reaffirms that the establishment by Israel of settlements in the
Palestinian territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem, has no legal
validity and constitutes a flagrant violation under international law_

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/occupy
_Take control of (a place, especially a country) by military conquest or settlement.
_
Learn English, troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> Russia is a veto-holding member. Opinion of Russia is enough to make UNSC reject any proposal. Educate yourself.


Russia can block action against mass murderer Assad, but it can't brand investigations against him as false or fabricated in name of the UNCS.



> We are not talking about all territories occupied by Israel now. We are talking about territories occupied by illegal settlements.
> 
> UNSC resolution says so, troll.
> _
> Reaffirms that the establishment by Israel of settlements in the
> Palestinian territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem, has no legal
> validity and constitutes a flagrant violation under international law_
> 
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/occupy
> _Take control of (a place, especially a country) by military conquest or settlement.
> _
> Learn English, troll.


And again it talks about settlements. No resolution talks says that Israel illegally occupies territories.

And by the way, here is the official occupation definition:

_Art. 42.
Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.
The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised._

Posting dictionary definition is really stupid, we talk about legal and military issues not about the language.


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkey summons Russia, Iran envoys over Idlib violence*
19 hours ago




Tens of thousands of people are believed to have fled Idlib in recent weeks [Anadolu]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

UN: Syrian regime forcing demographic displacementsyesterday
Syrian army: Israel launches air strikes near Damascusyesterday
Jordan allows one-off aid drop to Rukban border camp2 days ago
Syria's Ghouta: 126 killed in 11 days, monitor says2 days ago
Turkey's foreign ministry has summoned Russian and Iranian ambassadors for what Ankara says Syrian government forces' escalation of violence in the city of Idlib, diplomatic sources told Al Jazeera.

Russia's ambassador to Ankara, Alexei Yerkhov and Iranian ambassador Mohammad Ebrahim Taherian Fard were called in to express Turkey's "discomfort" about the attacks in Idlib, officials, who asked to remain anonymous, said on Tuesday.

Turkey had previously voiced its discontent to Russian and Iranian officials via military and diplomatic channels about the government forces' violations of de-escalation zones, according to the sources.

READ MORE
*Thousands displaced by fighting in Syria's Idlib*
Idlib is located within one of the so-called de-escalation zones set up in Syria last September in an effort to scale back the conflict.

However, as the fighting continues, tens of thousands of civilians are fleeing the area, which is home to about two million people.

Believed to be the largest remaining rebel-held area in Syria, hospitals, markets and bakeries across Idlib province have been hit by government air raids.

*Guarantor states*
Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu on Wednesday called on the governments of Iran and Russia to meet their obligations as guarantor states in Syria.

"Iran and Russia should fulfil the responsibilities [as guarantor states] in Syria," Cavusoglu said in remarks published by state media.

He said that the Syrian government forces were targeting the moderate opposition groups "on the pretext of fighting al-Nusra terrorist group".

"If you are the guarantors - yes, you are - you should stop the regime. It's not just a simple air attack. The regime is moving in Idlib. The intent here is different."

Cavusoglu warned that such a move would undermine the peace process in Syria.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...an-envoys-idlib-violence-180110075507643.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army's Progress Against Militants Boosts Investment Across Syria*
© Sputnik/ Mikhail Alaeddin
COLUMNISTS
16:41 07.01.2018(updated 20:35 07.01.2018)Get short URL
Suliman Mulhem
2350
With the Daesh (ISIS/ISIL) caliphate decimated, and the Syrian Army continuing to advance against other hard-line Islamist militants - mainly in the north-western province of Idlib - investor and business confidence is on the rise, with over 500 new corporations launching in 2017.

In the latter part of 2017, two private airlines launched, doubling the number of private airlines in the country's recovering aviation sector.

Meanwhile, domestic investment vehicle Damascus Cham Holding announced that it had signed a 108 billion SYP (approximately $270 million) contract to build a mall and other buildings in the Al Razi area of Damascus.

Foreign interest in Syria's post-war economy has also spiked, with a parliamentary delegation from Brazil visiting the country to bolster bilateral trade, gauge scope for investment opportunities, and further normalize diplomatic relations.

READ MORE: Syrian Army Liberates Strategic Settlement of Sinjar in Idlib Province — Source

In a meeting with Syrian Minister of Tourism Bishr Yazigi, Lebanon's Ambassador to Damascus said Lebanese businesses and investors have expressed interest in Syria's post-war economy, and have called for cooperation between the two nations to catalyze investment and trade.

Concurrently, the Syrian government is stepping up reconstruction in the strategic province of Aleppo, with President Bashar Assad sending a delegation — headed by Prime Minister Imad Khamis — to the area to discuss initiatives and programs with industrialists and local investors.





© AP PHOTO/ EBRAHIM NOROOZI
Iran Protests Being Exaggerated to Incite Chaos & Weaken Iran
Aleppo served as the country's pre-war economic and manufacturing hub, and authorities are seemingly keen to rebuild the area — especially the Sheikh Najjar industrial district — to increase the flow of domestically produced goods to reduce the country's reliance on imports.

Although nationwide reconstruction is unlikely to occur without significant foreign financial aid, the aforementioned developments are encouraging, as they provide jobs, counter inflation, and restore imperative infrastructure.

_The views expressed in this article are solely those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the official position of Sputnik.

Follow Suliman Mulhem on Twitter._

https://sputniknews.com/columnists/201801071060574176-syria-economy-reconstruction-investment/


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951413359513042944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951432221742764033

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952130962489569281


----------



## SubWater

south Aleppo and Idlib map





Same map with high quality
http://iswnews.com/media/2018/01/NW-Syria-13jan18-23dey96.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

500 said:


> Israel is biggest winner because Syria is destroyed and Iran is in deep economical crisis.



Thank you for showing us all your true face. You pretend to care about Syrians, pretend to shed tears, but everyone knows in reality you are celebrating the death and destruction in Syria. We know everything about Zionists and their demonic ambitions. Israelis safety is related to how much death and destruction it can sow around it, and they celebrate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Stryker1982 said:


> Thank you for showing us all your true face. You pretend to care about Syrians, pretend to shed tears, but everyone knows in reality you are celebrating the death and destruction in Syria. We know everything about Zionists and their demonic ambitions. Israelis safety is related to how much death and destruction it can sow around it, and they celebrate it.


Where u see the celebration? Imagine u have a degenerate neighbor that is harassing u and ur family all the time. But one day that neighbor slaughtered his own family and police arrested him. So now no one is harassing u anymore and u are a winner. But that does not mean that u like what he did with his family.


----------



## 500

Assadist mercenaries with tanks flee from lightly armed rebels:






Hilarious.


----------



## ptldM3

Stryker1982 said:


> Thank you for showing us all your true face. You pretend to care about Syrians, pretend to shed tears, but everyone knows in reality you are celebrating the death and destruction in Syria. We know everything about Zionists and their demonic ambitions. Israelis safety is related to how much death and destruction it can sow around it, and they celebrate it.




Don't worry our friend 500 is having hallucinations if he thinks "Israel is the biggest winner" in Syria.

Assad is still in power, Hezbollah is stronger then ever and more battle experienced. Hezbollah gets weapons from Iran, Russia and other factions, Iran and Russia have influence over Syria and Russia has two military bases in Syria....yep Israel is the biggest winner...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Assad is still in power


* Assad in power - good for Israel, means Arab world is divided.
* Assad army is destroyed.
* Assad economy is destroyed.
* Most of his resources are in hands of Kurds.
* Assad needs billions of dollars from Iran merely to prolong its agony - means Iran's economy wont recover.

win win win win win



> Hezbollah is stronger then ever and more battle experienced.


On contrary, Hezbollah lost over a thousand of most experienced men. Now they are replaced by thugs who can only barrel bomb poor civilians.

win



> Hezbollah gets weapons from Iran, Russia and other factions


They always got weapons, nothing new here.



> Iran and Russia have influence over Syria and Russia has two military bases in Syria....yep Israel is the biggest winner...


Iran always had influence over Assadistan. Increased Russia influence is good for us.

win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952559628298145792
*Amnesty: HUMAN SLAUGHTERHOUSE: MASS HANGINGS AND EXTERMINATION AT SAYDNAYA PRISON, SYRIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria Considers US Plan on Creating Border Security Force 'Blatant Aggression'*
© AFP 2018/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
11:53 15.01.2018(updated 12:39 15.01.2018)Get short URL
4170
The Syrian Foreign Ministry has slammed Washington's intention to form a 30,000-strong force inside the country with the proclaimed goal of maintaining security along its borders. The Syrian Army is poised to put an end to any form of US presence in the country, a Syrian foreign ministry source said, according to state TV.

Syria has condemned Washington's announcement of the formation of an armed militia in the northeast of the country, and regards this move a “blatant aggression on the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Syria and a flagrant violation of international law,” the foreign ministry said, as quoted by SANA.

Col. Thomas Veale, public affairs officer of the US-led coalition fighting against Daesh, said in an interview with The Defense Post news outlet that the coalition, supported by the Kurdish-led Syrian Defense Force (SDF), was working to establish a 30,000-strong force to maintain security along Syria's borders. The statement prompted Ankara's threats to launch an offensive in Kurdish-controlled Afrin in the country's north to purge terror from Turkey's southern borders.

READ MORE: Russia May 'Undertake Measures' After US Decision on Border Force in Syria

The United States-led international coalition has been operating in Syria since 2014, conducting airstrikes and establishing military bases without either UN endorsement or with Damascus' agreement. Syria has repeatedly spoken against the coalition's unauthorized presence as aggression against its integrity and statehood. The coalition's actions have led to civilian casualties.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201801151060757592-syria-us-kurds-aggression/


----------



## vostok

Inside Syrian T-90


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952215820087824384 wahhabi defeat nearly complete 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952584039701114880


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952897447180808192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952899563345666049






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952604038054449152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952528418796646400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

PennisulaFalcon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952897447180808192


Is that a message to king salman


----------



## 500

This video explains what ISIS is about:






ISIS commanders told these simple ISIS fighters that they are sent to Idlib to fight the regime. But once they arrived there they were sent to fight against the rebels. And those who refused were deprived from food and water.


----------



## ejaz007

*US Plans For Border Security Force in Syria May Spawn Separatist Movement*
© AP Photo/ Syrian Democratic Forces
OPINION
04:23 16.01.2018(updated 06:02 16.01.2018)Get short URL
1029
CAIRO (Sputnik) - The creation of the so-called Border Security Force (BSF) on the Syrian territory controlled by the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) may lead to separation of several regions from the territory of the Syrian state, a member of the opposition's delegation to the Astana talks told Sputnik.

"Currently, the United States may not be aiming to create a new map of Syria, this step [the establishment of a border security force in Syria], however, could encourage such efforts, pursued by separatist forces. So, a new map of Syria may become a reality in future," Fateh Hassoun said on Monday.

According to the member of the opposition delegation, the creation of the BSF had a number of goals.

"The first goal of [establishing a border security force in Syria] is to prevent the deployment of the Turkish armed forces being along the [Syrian] border. The second aim is to create a region with secured borders that may demand secession. There are other goals that are not meant for disclosure," the official added.








© SPUTNIK/ HIKMET DURGUN
US 'Playing With Fire' by Building 'Terrorist Army' in Syria - Turkish Deputy PM
Hassoun suggested that among the goals, pursued by the United States while creating the BSF, could be stepping up its influence in the region by reducing Russia’s one and provoking Turkey.


On Saturday, the Defense Post news website published an article, in which the spokesman of the US-led coalitionfighting against the Daesh terrorist group, said that the coalition was engaged in a training of a 30,000-strong force on the territory within Syria currently controlled by the SDF to maintain security in the area along the Syrian border.

According to the opposition delegate, the Unites States could have created the core of the security force from the Free Syrian Army troops instead of the SDF militias.







© AFP 2018/ STRINGER
Syria Considers US Plan on Creating Border Security Force 'Blatant Aggression'
On Monday, Russia and Turkey as guarantor states of the Syrian ceasefire regime, condemned the US moves. Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov stated that they did not contribute to the settlement of the Syrian conflict but caused concerns that the course for the division of Syria had been set. For his part, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan threatened to eliminate these troopsand begin the operation in Afrin "at any moment," with the local media having already reported the deployment of Turkish armored vehicles along the border.

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201801161060777815-usa-syria-border-plans-separatism/


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> * Assad in power - good for Israel, means Arab world is divided.
> * Assad army is destroyed.
> * Assad economy is destroyed.
> * Most of his resources are in hands of Kurds.
> * Assad needs billions of dollars from Iran merely to prolong its agony - means Iran's economy wont recover.
> 
> win win win win win
> 
> 
> On contrary, Hezbollah lost over a thousand of most experienced men. Now they are replaced by thugs who can only barrel bomb poor civilians.
> 
> win
> 
> 
> They always got weapons, nothing new here.
> 
> 
> Iran always had influence over Assadistan. Increased Russia influence is good for us.
> 
> win


Funny enough I agree.


----------



## vostok

I guess it is all - "Krasnopol" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krasnopol_(weapon)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228066/middle-east

BEIRUT: Syria’s main opposition group on Wednesday condemned the US-led coalition's plan to create a 30,000-strong border force on the war-torn country’s northern frontier with Turkey.

The alliance fighting Daesh announced on Sunday that it was working with Arab and Kurdish fighters from the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) to establish a border security force.

The proposed force has been denounced by Damascus, while Turkey — which considers the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) “terrorists” — has vowed to nip it “in the bud.”

The exiled Syrian National Council opposition group, in a statement, condemned the “US plan for a border force” and said “it was unacceptable” for areas liberated from Daesh to fall under Kurdish control.

The Kurds have sought to remain neutral in Syria’s nearly seven-year-old war between rebels and the government.
With US backing, the YPG, the main element of the SDF, has seized swathes of territory in northern and eastern Syria from Daesh and established semi-autonomous rule in those areas.

The US-led coalition insists the border force would be responsible for stopping a resurgence of Daesh. 

*****************

Hatay Province





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228071/middle-east

The Kurdish militia, which forms the backbone of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, now controls nearly 25 percent of Syrian territory. It is the US-led coalition’s chief ally in the campaign against Daesh in Syria.

The US-led coalition recently said it is planning a 30,000-strong Kurdish-led border force, further angering Turkey.

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said he told US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson that those plans were a “perilous” step that would “seriously endanger ties.” The two met in Vancouver on Tuesday.

Meanwhile, Syrian activists said Turkish military activities near the borders with Afrin have continued, as well as shelling of the outskirts of the town. 

Tanks amassed near the border with Syria, while Turkish media reported that medical personnel in Kilis, a Turkish town across the border from Afrin, were asked not to take leave, apparently in anticipation of military operations.

Turkey’s private Dogan News Agency quoted Turkey-backed Syrian rebels as saying they are awaiting Turkish orders to launch the Afrin operations. It said some 3,000 fighters are ready to participate in operations against Afrin and Manbij.

************
Sanliurfa 




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228081/middle-east

ANKARA: Turkish troops and tanks were seen on Wednesday near the Afrin region of Syria’s northwestern border with Turkey, suggesting Ankara’s long-threatened attack on US-backed Syrian Kurds is imminent. Turkey’s top security board also convened on Wednesday, under the leadership of President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, to discuss the prospective military offensive on Afrin.

“Manbij is a buffer zone and a bridgehead where Russia and the United States have interests,” he told Arab News. “The north of Manbij is under the control of the YPG, while the southern part is held by the (Syrian President Bashar) Assad regime.”

According to Gurcan, threatening an offensive against Manbij may be Turkey’s strategy to escalate tension “in a controlled way” and to show “determination” ahead of the military operation.

“In military terms, it would be unfeasible and very tough to conduct an operation first by advancing to the west, and then turning in the opposite direction. It would be less effective because of its extended scope,” he noted.

“In Manbij, Turkey runs the risk of upsetting both Russia and the US. In that case, Ankara would have to negotiate with these two countries, and make concessions. This would further complicate the situation,” Gurcan explained.

***********


----------



## Kamil_baku

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228066/middle-east
> 
> BEIRUT: Syria’s main opposition group on Wednesday condemned the US-led coalition's plan to create a 30,000-strong border force on the war-torn country’s northern frontier with Turkey.
> 
> The alliance fighting Daesh announced on Sunday that it was working with Arab and Kurdish fighters from the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) to establish a border security force.
> 
> The proposed force has been denounced by Damascus, while Turkey — which considers the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) “terrorists” — has vowed to nip it “in the bud.”
> 
> The exiled Syrian National Council opposition group, in a statement, condemned the “US plan for a border force” and said “it was unacceptable” for areas liberated from Daesh to fall under Kurdish control.
> 
> The Kurds have sought to remain neutral in Syria’s nearly seven-year-old war between rebels and the government.
> With US backing, the YPG, the main element of the SDF, has seized swathes of territory in northern and eastern Syria from Daesh and established semi-autonomous rule in those areas.
> 
> The US-led coalition insists the border force would be responsible for stopping a resurgence of Daesh.
> 
> *****************
> 
> Hatay Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228071/middle-east
> 
> The Kurdish militia, which forms the backbone of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces, now controls nearly 25 percent of Syrian territory. It is the US-led coalition’s chief ally in the campaign against Daesh in Syria.
> 
> The US-led coalition recently said it is planning a 30,000-strong Kurdish-led border force, further angering Turkey.
> 
> Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said he told US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson that those plans were a “perilous” step that would “seriously endanger ties.” The two met in Vancouver on Tuesday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Syrian activists said Turkish military activities near the borders with Afrin have continued, as well as shelling of the outskirts of the town.
> 
> Tanks amassed near the border with Syria, while Turkish media reported that medical personnel in Kilis, a Turkish town across the border from Afrin, were asked not to take leave, apparently in anticipation of military operations.
> 
> Turkey’s private Dogan News Agency quoted Turkey-backed Syrian rebels as saying they are awaiting Turkish orders to launch the Afrin operations. It said some 3,000 fighters are ready to participate in operations against Afrin and Manbij.
> 
> ************
> Sanliurfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228081/middle-east
> 
> ANKARA: Turkish troops and tanks were seen on Wednesday near the Afrin region of Syria’s northwestern border with Turkey, suggesting Ankara’s long-threatened attack on US-backed Syrian Kurds is imminent. Turkey’s top security board also convened on Wednesday, under the leadership of President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, to discuss the prospective military offensive on Afrin.
> 
> “Manbij is a buffer zone and a bridgehead where Russia and the United States have interests,” he told Arab News. “The north of Manbij is under the control of the YPG, while the southern part is held by the (Syrian President Bashar) Assad regime.”
> 
> According to Gurcan, threatening an offensive against Manbij may be Turkey’s strategy to escalate tension “in a controlled way” and to show “determination” ahead of the military operation.
> 
> “In military terms, it would be unfeasible and very tough to conduct an operation first by advancing to the west, and then turning in the opposite direction. It would be less effective because of its extended scope,” he noted.
> 
> “In Manbij, Turkey runs the risk of upsetting both Russia and the US. In that case, Ankara would have to negotiate with these two countries, and make concessions. This would further complicate the situation,” Gurcan explained.
> 
> ***********



There is big difference that Turkey first said ill hit Afrin within a week and then negotiate than it was mentioned above.. basically Turkey said i dont care whats your plan but once it threats my future security, im ready to go in war with anybody, obviously it doesnt work for anybody to start a big war with Turkey. Actually i wonder whats gonna be in mumbich after Afrin


----------



## SubWater

Kamil_baku said:


> There is big difference that Turkey first said ill hit Afrin within a week and then negotiate than it was mentioned above.. basically Turkey said i dont care whats your plan but once it threats my future security, im ready to go in war with anybody, obviously it doesnt work for anybody to start a big war with Turkey. Actually i wonder whats gonna be in mumbich after Afrin


Are you thinking about Manbij now?
It seems that some guys conquered Afrin in the Internet, and now is manbij turn.


----------



## yavar

*US Tillerson troops to stay in Syria to counter Iran تیلرسون ماندن در سوریه برای مقابله با ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

SubWater said:


> Are you thinking about Manbij now?
> It seems that some guys conquered Afrin in the Internet, and now is manbij turn.


Afrin is going to be Turkish within a month... If you are a man, im talking like not a bitch, lets meet here and tag me in a month... then lets talk about Mumbich..


----------



## SubWater

Kamil_baku said:


> Afrin is going to be Turkish within a month... If you are a man, im talking like not a bitch, lets meet here and tag me in a month... then lets talk about Mumbich..


Ok, I will tag you at Feb 19
Let's see what will happen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*US Plans to Prevent Syria's Stabilization as Sovereign State - Former UK Envoy*
© AFP 2018/ George OURFALIAN
MIDDLE EAST
18:39 18.01.2018(updated 19:42 18.01.2018)Get short URL
13401
Sputnik spoke to former UK ambassador to Syria, Peter Ford, to ask whether any further US involvement in the Syrian conflict is only likely to exacerbate division in the country, thus perpetuating the war.

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson suggested on Wednesday that the Trump administration would be taking on an open-ended military commitment to Syria as part of a stated strategy to prevent the regrowth of Daesh and to forge a new 'solution' that hopes to remove Syrian President Bashar al-Assad removed from power.

*Sputnik:* The US — under both the Obama and Trump administrations — has long framed its objective in Syria rather narrowly to the defeat of Daesh. Now that the terrorist group's so-called caliphate is effectively gone, and there are forces in the country — such as the Syrian Arab Army — capable of destroying any possible Daesh resurgence, why does the US need to remain?

*Peter Ford:* Well it doesn't is the simple and obvious truth. In its own eyes, it needs to remain because Trump is being accused of having lost Syria to the Russians. This is, quite simply, now a power play by the US to show that it still has influence in Syria and the wider Middle East, and it's part of the US power game against Iran. It has nothing to do with removing terrorism from Syria, nothing to do with humanitarian issues, nothing to do with democracy in Syria. It's quite simply arm wrestling that the United States wishes to engage in with Russia or any other power that dares to question, in the slightest way, American pre-eminence in the world.


*Sputnik:* How do you see the potential long-term presence of US forces in the country hindering any effort to reunify Syria in the future?

*Peter Ford:* This appears to be part of the US plan: precisely to prevent Syria being stabilized as a unitary sovereign state. It has been a long-term goal of the United States going back at least forty years, and now they see a way of partially implementing it: encouraging the formation of a Kurdish statelet in the north and northeast. There is no way that this can help to stabilize Syria. In fact, I would characterize the US policy — now openly more or less avowed by Tillerson — as the continuing destabilization of Syria. Given that America cannot impose its will in terms of regime change, it's settling for what it sees as the next best thing, which is to keep Syria constantly destabilized.

*Sputnik:* And finally, what does international law have to say about the US first of all even being in Syria, and secondly maintaining a presence there, uninvited by Damascus?

*Peter Ford:* What the Americans are doing is completely flouting international law. It is a gross breach of international law to maintain a presence on the territory of a member state of the United Nations, which has a seat in New York, which is recognized by most countries around the world. It is totally illegal to maintain a military presence without the express permission of the host government. But America plays by different rules. In the American playbook might is right for America. America is a scofflaw, an international scofflaw and has been in many instances, not only Syria.

_The views and opinions expressed by Peter Ford do not necessarily reflect those of Sputnik._

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201801181060860515-syria-us-unitary-sovereign-state/


----------



## Hindustani78

Reyhanli , Turkish-Syrian Border





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228946/middle-east

BEIRUT: The Syrian Kurdish YPG militia said Turkish forces had fired around 70 shells at Kurdish villages in the Afrin region of northwestern Syria in a bombardment from Turkish territory that began around midnight and continued into Friday morning.

Rojhat Roj, a YPG spokesman in Afrin, said it marked the heaviest Turkish bombardment since the Turkish government stepped up threats to take military action against the Kurdish region. Roj, speaking from Afrin, said the YPG would respond with utmost force to any attack on Afrin.

*************
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1228791/middle-east

ISTANBUL: Turkey has ramped up its rhetoric to threaten an imminent cross-border incursion against Kurdish militia in Syria but the attitude of Russia and to a lesser extent the US will determine the nature of the operation, analysts say.

The Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia controls key northern Syrian towns including Manbij and Afrin, and is an ally of the US but Ankara accuses the group of being a terror organization.

Tensions have risen to a new peak in the last days after the US announced plans for a new 30,000-strong border security force in northern Syria that would be composed partly of YPG fighters.

President Recep Tayyip Erdogan threatened to destroy the force, describing it as an “army of terror.”

“The preparations have been completed, the operation could start at any moment,” Erdogan said this week, as the Turkish army sent dozens of military vehicles and hundreds of additional personnel to the border area.

Yet executing the operation on the ground — especially against a well-populated urban center such as Afrin — could prove much harder than making threats in fiery language.

Crucial will be the attitude of Russia, which has worked increasingly closely with Turkey on Syria in the last year but has a military presence in the area where it cooperates with the YPG.

“Can Ankara dare to attack Afrin without getting a green light from Russia? It’s a sure ‘no’ for me,” said Metin Gurcan, security analyst at Istanbul Policy Center and Al Monitor columnist.

He said that despite the increasingly inflammatory language from Erdogan, a full operation would require that Russia open Afrin’s air space to Turkey and withdraw its soldiers from the area.

Tensions between Moscow and Ankara have grown in the last days as Russia seeks wide attendance at a peace conference on Syria at the end of the month. But Turkey insists it will not attend if the YPG is there.

In a potentially decisive meeting, Turkey’s Army Chief Gen. Hulusi Akar and spy supremo Hakan Fidan held talks in Moscow on Thursday with Russian counterparts on Syria.

“The only external power that can stop an invasion at this point is Russia,” said Aaron Stein, resident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council’s Rafik Hariri Center.

He said Erdogan had threatened incursions inside Syria “once a week, every week” for the past year since the Euphrates Shield incursion Turkey launched in August 2016, which ended the following spring.

“What makes this different is that the rhetoric is far more specific, pointed and hostile toward the US. I assume that he will carry out his threat, but the scale of the operation is still an unanswered question,” he said.

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu insisted Thursday that Russia would not oppose an Afrin operation, saying that Ankara needed to coordinate with Moscow to ensure its military observers on the ground were not harmed.

Aaron Lund, a fellow with The Century Foundation, said that “it would be hard for Erdogan to back down at this point” following such “loud and persistent” threats.

He said if the operation turned into full-out combat, much of the actual fighting would be done by Turkey-backed Syrian rebel forces like in the Euphrates Shield operation.

But he added that Afrin has tough terrain and was well fortified while the “YPG is a disciplined and effective force.”

Moreover, any Turkish intervention may not find the warmest of receptions in Washington, which has closely cooperated with the YPG as its main ally on the ground in the fight against the Islamic State extremist group.

Yet Afrin — which lies to the west of the main Kurdish zone of influence in Syria — may not be a prime concern of Washington which is more interested in the Kurdish-controlled areas stretching east to the Iraqi border.
“As far as I can tell, the Americans do not view Afrin as being their problem,” said Lund, saying the American military was in Syria on a “fairly narrow counter-terrorism mandate.”

“That said, they must be worried that this could create trouble for them” especially if Turkey fired on YPG-controlled areas to the east with a US presence, he said.

Stein said there was a “recognition in Washington that this is a Turkish show” and “little to be done to dissuade Erdogan” if he chooses to go ahead with the incursion.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/russia-starts-withdrawing-troops-from-syrias-afrin/1035701




Russia on Friday started withdrawing its military assets ahead of Turkey’s expected operation in Syria’s northwestern city of Afrin.

The Russian security forces deployed in northeast Kafr Jana region of Afrin city started leaving the area, according to reliable sources in Afrin.

Some of the Russian security assets have reached Nubl and Zahra towns, on the outskirts of Afrin, which were currently held by the Assad regime.

An operation in Afrin -- a region bordering Turkey's Hatay and Kilis provinces -- is widely expected in the wake of Turkey's successful seven-month Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria, which ended in March 2017.

The Bashar al-Assad regime handed over Afrin to the PYD/PKK without putting up a fight, and there are currently some 8,000-10,000 terrorists in the area, according to information gathered by Anadolu Agency.

After Turkey warned of their presence in Afrin, terrorists are now hiding out in shelters and pits in residential areas there.

The PYD/PKK is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK terrorist group, which has been designated a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU.

Since the mid-1980s, the PKK has waged a wide-ranging terror campaign against the Turkish state in which an estimated 40,000 people have been killed.

Reporting by Mohamad Misto and Levent Tok:Writing by Sibel Ugurlu

Tension increases in Afrin line
Watch towers of PKK/PYD terrorist organizations are seen in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )









A member of the Free Syrian Army fires towards terrorist organizations PKK/PYD side in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )




A member of the Free Syrian Army fires towards terrorist organizations PKK/PYD side in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )





A member of the Free Syrian Army holds his gun as he sits on the floor in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )



A general view of PKK/PYD watch towers is seen in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )



A member of the Free Syrian Army holds his gun as he leans on a bulwark in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )




Members of the Free Syrian Army are seen in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )





Member of the Free Syrian Army are seen on a bulwark in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )
  


Member of the Free Syrian Army are seen on a bulwark in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )



A member of the Free Syrian Army checks a machine gun on a bulwark in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )



A member of the Free Syrian Army fires towards terrorist organizations PKK/PYD side in Idlib, Syria on January 19, 2018. ( Onur Çoban - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953954394591997952


----------



## 500

UN: 212 thousand people ethnically cleansed since the beginning of Assadist offensive in Idlib.






https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefw...nts_in_north-western_syria_final_20180116.pdf


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1229596/middle-east





ISTANBUL: Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday that Ankara has launched an operation on the ground to oust Kurdish militia from the Syrian town of Afrin.

“The Afrin operation has de-facto been started on the ground,” Erdogan said in a televised speech in the city of Kutahya, without elaborating.

“This will be followed by Manbij,” he added, referring to another Kurdish-controlled Syrian town to the east.
Afrin and Manbij are controlled by the People’s Protection Units (YPG) Syrian Kurdish militia, which Ankara regards as a terror group.

Turkey has in recent days sent dozens of military vehicles and hundreds of troops to the border area amid repeated threats from top officials that an operation could be launched at any moment.

Turkish forces have over the last two days shelled YPG targets around Afrin and also mobilized pro-Ankara rebel fighters in Syria for the offensive.

“The promises made to us over Manbij were not kept. So nobody can object if we do what is necessary,” said Erdogan, referring to past American assurances that the YPG would move out of Afrin.

“Later we will, step by step, clear our country up to the Iraqi border from this terror filth that is trying to besiege our country.”

He added that Turkey would “step by step” destroy a “terror corridor” that he said had been set up by the YPG.
Turkey accuses the YPG of being the Syrian offshoot of the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) which has waged a rebellion in the Turkish southeast for more than three decades and is regarded as a terror group by Ankara and its Western allies.

But the YPG has been the key ally of Turkey’s fellow NATO member the United States in the fight against Daesh terrorists, playing a key role in pushing the extremists out of their Syrian strongholds.

*************




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1229761/middle-east

ANKARA, Turkey: Syrian state TV says government forces have reached the perimeter of a rebel-held air base deep inside what was once opposition territory in northwest Syria.

The station said on Saturday the government is attacking Abu Dhuhour base in Idlib province.

Pro-government forces reached the base earlier this month but pulled back 10 days ago to fight off a counter-offensive by rebels and Al-Qaeda-linked insurgents.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitoring group says pro-government forces have surrounded Abu Dhuhour base from three sides.

Rebels took over the base in 2015 but have not been able to use it as an airfield because they do not have an air force.

Meanwhile, Turkey’s military says it has retaliated against fire into Turkey from across the border in a Kurdish-controlled enclave in northwest Syria.

A brief military statement said Saturday the military responded to two days of “harassment” by attacking refuges and shelters in the enclave of Afrin allegedly belonging to a Syrian Kurdish militia group that Turkey considers to be a “terror” organization. The military did not provide details.

Turkey has vowed to launch a ground operation into Afrin to eradicate the threat from the group it says is an extension of Kurdish rebels fighting inside Turkey. It has been massing troops and tanks at its border.

Turkey’s defense minister said Thursday the offensive into Afrin had “de facto” started, in reference to sporadic Turkish military shelling of the area.

********





http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-security-forces-hit-pyd-pkk-in-syrias-afrin/1036582

Turkish security forces on Saturday hit several PYD/PKK targets in the besieged Syrian border town of Afrin in order to prevent a "terror corridor" from forming along Turkey's borders. 

Turkish army launched at least 15 rounds of artillery fire, targeting the terror nests of the terror organization in Afrin, a northern district of the Aleppo province.

On Saturday, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan announced that a ground operation in Syria's Afrin had been launched.

Addressing the ruling Justice and Development (AK) Party's sixth annual provincial congress in western city of Kutahya, Erdogan said an operation in Manbij in Syria will come after Afrin because "promises made to Turkey have not been kept."

Military vehicles and work machines sent to reinforce the troops stationed at the Syrian border were already in Turkey's Hatay province. 

Turkey has long protested the U.S. support for the PYD -- the Syrian offshoot of the terrorist PKK -- and its military wing the YPG. 

Washington has called the terrorist group a "reliable ally" in its fight against Daesh in Syria even though its mother organization, the PKK, is listed as a terrorist group by Turkey, the U.S., and the EU, having waged a terror campaign against Turkey for more than 30 years, killing nearly 40,000 people. 


 
*Turkey continues to deploy military trucks to Syrian border*

People hang Turkish flags in Sugedigi neighbourhood of Hassa district in Hatay, Turkey on January 19, 2018. Ten busses carrying commandos to reinforce the border units arrived in Hatay. ( Cem Genco - Anadolu Agency )





Deployed Turkish Army tanks to reinforce the border units are seen in Hatay, Turkey on January 19, 2018. ( Cem Genco - Anadolu Agency )




Deployed Turkish Army tanks to reinforce the border units are seen in Hatay, Turkey on January 19, 2018. ( Cem Genco - Anadolu Agency )

  


Deployed Turkish Army tanks to reinforce the border units are seen in Hatay, Turkey on January 19, 2018. ( Cem Genco - Anadolu Agency )




Deployed Turkish Army tanks to reinforce the border units are seen in Hatay, Turkey on January 19, 2018. ( Cem Genco - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> UN: 212 thousand people ethnically cleansed since the beginning of Assadist offensive in Idlib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefw...nts_in_north-western_syria_final_20180116.pdf


Well if you care for civilllian too much tell the terrorists not to use civilians as shield and like SAA several year ago when they saw they can't hold the area pull out of region instead of making people home as battleground.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

15 refugees, including women and children, freeze to death while fleeing Assad's Nakba


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954451729529163776


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Well if you care for civilllian too much tell the terrorists not to use civilians as shield and like SAA several year ago when they saw they can't hold the area pull out of region instead of making people home as battleground.


Civilians are #1 target for Khamenai aka Assadist thugs. There are only 2 mln Alawis in 22 mln Syria, so order to hold the grown they ethnically cleanse and murder as much as possible.


----------



## Aramagedon

Meanwhile this is what is happening in Yemen thanks to 3 years American Saudi bombing of that poorest arab country:

*Three-quarters of Yemen's people are facing starvation despite lifting of Saudi blockade*

UN agencies say more than eight million at risk of famine and appeal to Saudi coalition to allow ports to remain open






A doctor examines a boy infected with diphtheria at al-Sadaqa hospital in Aden (Reuters)



MEE and agencies
Tuesday 16 January 2018 14:06 UTC
Last update:

Three-quarters of Yemen's 29 million people are facing starvation or rely on humanitarian aid to survive, the UN said on Tuesday, as health organisations warned of a menacing new outbreak of diphtheria which had already killed dozens of people.

The UN humanitarian affairs office, OCHA, said 8.4 million people were at risk of famine, up from 6.8 million last year. A total of 22.2 million people, or 76 percent of the population, were dependent on some form of assistance, an increase of 1.5 million people over the past six months.

The warning came as the World Health Organisation reported a diphtheria outbreak was "spreading quickly", with 678 cases and 48 associated deaths in four months. A vaccination campaign was already under way, the organisation said.

Cholera has already killed thousands of Yemenis and infected close to a million people, the majority of whom are children, in what has been described as the fastest spreading and largest outbreak in modern history.

The WHO reported in October 815,000 suspected cases of the disease and 2,156 deaths in Yemen. About 4,000 suspected cases were being reported daily, more than half of which were among children under 18. Children under five account for a quarter of all cases.

The Saudi-led coalition in Yemen has authorised the port of Hodeidah to remain open until Friday, the UN said, but called for the date to be extended to permit continued offloading of life-saving supplies.

The United Nations' efforts to address what it has described as the world's worst humanitarian crisis have been hampered by a crippling blockade of rebel-held ports by the Saudi-led coalition that intervened in support of the beleaguered government in March 2015.

The blockade was tightened following a missile launch toward Riyadh by the Houthi rebels in November.

"We appeal to parties on the ground in order to stave off famine that we can continue regularly to get food, medicines in, be it from the humanitarian or the commercial side," Bettina Luescher of the UN's World Food Programme told a Geneva briefing.
The programme's Yemen director, Stephen Anderson, said on Tuesday: "If the ports are restricted again we could face a catastrophic loss of life if we can't get supplies to people," he told the Thomson Reuters Foundation by phone from Hodeidah on Monday.

Yemenis are facing "an extremely bleak outlook", with continued conflict, high fuel and food prices and diseases such as the cholera outbreak and the spread of diphtheria, Anderson added.

www.middleeasteye.net/news/yemen-facing-diptheria-outbreak-and-famine-despite-lifting-saudi-blockade-1029080565

Shame on humanity if it exists...


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Civilians are #1 target for Khamenai aka Assadist thugs. There are only 2 mln Alawis in 22 mln Syria, so order to hold the grown they ethnically cleanse and murder as much as possible.


Those number mean nothing as I say 19milion of the non alevite Syrian support Assad . 
I wonder if there is a law that if you are not Alawis you must hate Assad?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Those number mean nothing as I say 19milion of the non alevite Syrian support Assad .
> I wonder if there is a law that if you are not Alawis you must hate Assad?


Even many Alawis dont like Assad. Thats why Assad imports sectarian thugs from all over the world to fight for him.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Even many Alawis dont like Assad. Thats why Assad imports sectarian thugs from all over the world to fight for him.


Many Israeli don't like BiBi, many American don't like trump those it mean anything as long as more like him ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Many Israeli don't like BiBi, many American don't like trump those it mean anything as long as more like him ?


People in Israel and US known that Bibi and Trump were elected in free and fair elections and that in another 4 years will be another free and fair elections where they can be replaced. Assad was never elected and there is no way to replace him except by force.

That's why Assad needs to import thugs from all over the world who will fight for him despite "99% approval" on fake elections.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> People in Israel and US known that Bibi and Trump were elected in free and fair elections and that in another 4 years will be another free and fair elections where they can be replaced. Assad was never elected and there is no way to replace him except by force.
> 
> That's why Assad needs to import thugs from all over the world who will fight for him despite "99% approval" on fake elections.


Wrong


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ish-militia/article22486190.ece?homepage=true

* Planes, artillery pound 153 targets including weapons stores *

Turkish ground troops entered *Syria *on Sunday to push an offensive against Kurdish militia as rocket fire hit a border town in apparent retaliation.

*Turkey *on Saturday launched operation “Olive Branch” seeking to oust from the Afrin region of northern Syria the Peoples’ Protection Units (YPG), which Ankara considers a terror group.

But the campaign risks further increasing tensions with Turkey’s NATO ally the U.S. — which has supported the YPG in the fight against Islamic State jihadists — and also needs at least the tacit support of Russia to succeed.

Prime Minister Binali Yildirim said troops crossed into the YPG-controlled region in Syria at 08.05 a.m. GMT, the Dogan news agency reported.

Turkish artillery and war planes pounded YPG sites around Afrin and a total of 153 targets, including YPG refuges and weapons stores have now been hit, according to the Army.

In a sign of risk to Turkey, four rockets fired by the YPG hit the border town of Kilis early on Sunday, damaging one building and lightly wounding a woman.

“No one lost their life,” Kilis Governor Mehmet Tekinarslan said, quoted by Dogan. “They can fire one rocket at us and we will fire 100 back. There is no need to worry.”

*Other countries react *

Turkey risks entering a diplomatic minefield with its action in Syria and the Foreign Ministry lost no time in inviting the Ambassadors of all major powers to be briefed on the offensive.

The Ministry said it had even informed Damascus through its Istanbul consulate. But the Syrian regime, which is at odds with Turkey, strongly denied this, denouncing the operation as a “brutal Turkish aggression”.

The Russian Foreign Ministry voiced concern and urged Turkey to show restraint. And the Defence Ministry said its troops were withdrawing from the Afrin area to ensure their security and prevent any “provocation”.


By: Reuters | Oncupinar | Published: January 21, 2018 6:00 pm





A Turkish military convoy arrives at a village on the Turkish-Syrian border in Kilis province, Turkey, January 21, 2018 (Reuters)

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...northern-syria-after-border-town-hit-5033693/

Turkey continued to fire artillery at a US-backed Kurdish militia in northern Syria on Sunday, after Turkey’s state media said four rockets from Syria had hit a Turkish border town. The cross-border fire marked the second day of Turkey’s new front in the nearly seven-year-old Syrian civil war. Under “Operation Olive Branch”, Turkish airstrikes on Saturday pounded positions of the Syrian-Kurdish YPG militia in the northern Afrin province.

A Reuters reporter at the Oncupinar gate on the Turkish side of the border with Syria, could hear the boom of outgoing artillery, with one being fired roughly every three minutes. Military convoys were travelling near the gate, with one transporter carrying several tanks.

“In its second day, #OliveBranchOperation continues to ensure peace and security for our people, protect Syria’s territorial integrity and eliminate all terrorist elements in the region,” Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan’s spokesman, Ibrahim Kalin, said on Twitter. “Turkey expects its allies to support its fight against terrorism in all of its forms.” Turkey’s state-run Anadolu news agency earlier reported that four rockets fired from Syria hit the border town of Kilis overnight, damaging houses.

Turkish security forces retaliated in kind, it said. The operation pits Turkey against Kurdish fighters allied to the United States at a time when ties between Turkey and Washington – NATO allies and members of the coalition against Islamic State – appear dangerously close to a breaking point.

Saturday’s strikes on the Syrian-Kurdish YPG militia hit some 108 targets, the Turkish military said. On land, the Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army rebels were also helping the operation in Afrin, Turkish officials have said.

Turkey sees the YPG as an extension of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), which has carried out a deadly, three-decade insurgency in Turkey’s mainly Kurdish southeast. The United States is backing the YPG in Syria, seeing it as an effective partner in the fight against Islamic State.

***********





Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army fighters are seen at a training camp in Azaz, Syria.(Reuters Photo)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ks-repulsed/story-PBObwXP4BLzS759JSQDs0M.html


Prime Minister Binali Yildirim said the Turkish military, NATO’s second-largest, would create a 30-km (19-mile) “safe zone” in the region, according to broadcaster HaberTurk.

“Our jets took off and started bombing. And now the ground operation is underway. Now we see how the YPG ... are fleeing in Afrin,” President Tayyip Erdogan said. “We will chase them. God willing, we will complete this operation very quickly.”

Around 25,000 Free Syrian Army rebels are taking part in the operation with the goal of recapturing Arab towns and villages seized by the YPG almost two years ago, a rebel commander said.

Major Yasser Abdul Rahim said the rebels did not seek to enter the mainly Kurdish city of Afrin but encircle it and expel the YPG, which controls it.

A main goal of the military operation was to recapture Tel Rifaat, a town southeast of Afrin, and a string of Arab villages the YPG captured from rebels in February 2016, driving out tens of thousands of inhabitants, Abdul Rahim told Reuters.

*ROCKET HITS TURKISH TOWN*

A rocket fired across the border from Syria hit the Turkish border town of Reyhanli on Sunday, killing a Syrian national and wounding 32 people, broadcaster NTV reported the town’s mayor as saying. CNN Turk said three rockets in total had been fired across the border towards Reyhanli.

Erdogan said some of Turkey’s allies had provided the YPG with 2,000 plane shipments and 5,000 truckloads of ammunition, comments that appeared to be aimed at the United States.

The attacks follow weeks of warnings against the YPG in Syria from Erdogan and his ministers. Turkey has been particularly outraged by an announcement that the United States planned to train 30,000 personnel in parts of northeast Syria under the control of the YPG-led Syrian Democratic Forces.

Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu told reporters anyone who opposed the action in Afrin was siding with terrorists and would be treated accordingly.

He said Ankara expected France to support Turkey’s operation, after France asked Ankara to act with restraint and said it would call an emergency meeting of the U.N. Security Council.

Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army rebel factions had captured a Kurdish village with no resistance and were clearing landmines, a Turkish official said.

The YPG said it had repulsed the Turkish forces.

“All the Turkish military’s ground attacks against Afrin have been repelled so far and they have been forced to retreat,” Nouri Mahmoudi, a YPG official, said. Since the morning, the combatants have exchanged shelling and clashed along several frontlines around Afrin, he said.

Thousands rallied against the attacks in the border town of Amuda in northwest Syria, vowing to stand against “Turkish occupation”, according to a local witness.

The Turkish military said it had hit targets including hideouts used by Kurdish militants. The YPG said Turkey’s strikes killed some civilians and accused Turkey of striking civilian districts and a camp for displaced people in Afrin.

Western governments have largely urged calm, with the United States saying the focus should be on fighting Islamic State in Syria.

Russia, which backs Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in the civil war, will demand in the United Nations that Turkey halt it’s operation in Afrin, RIA news quoted a member of the Russian parliament’s security committee as saying on Saturday.

*TRAINING CAMP*

At a training camp near the border, about 200 fighters from the Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army factions drilled on a parade ground, some in different khaki-coloured uniforms, some in jeans. Lieutenant-colonel Mohammad al Hamadeen, a rebel spokesman, said a ground offensive was due to begin within hours against the YPG.

“The military operation started this morning with the invasion of the northwestern areas of Afrin. And they will start in the eastern area of Afrin,” he told Reuters.

A Reuters reporter on the outskirts of the northern Syrian town of Azaz, under the control of Free Syrian Army factions, heard several blasts and saw smoke rising from a hill to the west, where a fighter said the YPG were.

There were no signs of conflict in the town itself, where life appeared to continue as normal with traffic on the muddy, potholed roads and uniformed rebel police at the main roundabouts. At a car repair workshop on the outskirts of the town some men were fixing a gun-loaded vehicle.

On Saturday, a Pentagon official said: “We encourage all parties to avoid escalation and to focus on the most important task of defeating ISIS (Islamic State).”

Turkey’s state-run Anadolu news agency reported that four rockets fired from Syria hit the border town of Kilis overnight, damaging houses. Turkish security forces retaliated, it said.

************

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/wo...-far-in-northern-syrian-operation/531993.html

*ISTANBUL, January 21 *

The Turkish military has so far hit 153 Kurdish militant targets in its operation in northern Syria's Afrin region, the army said in a statement on Sunday.

The targets were shelters, hideouts and arsenals used by the militants, the military said, adding that artillery fire continued from the ground. *Reuters

*************





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1230656/middle-east

BEIRUT: Syria’s main opposition group said it will send a delegation Monday to regime ally Russia to discuss with officials Moscow’s “real stance” on the Syrian political process.

The visit by the Syrian Negotiations Commission (SNC) comes as Moscow gets set to host peace talks in the Black Sea resort of Sochi on January 30 along with Syrian regime backer Iran and rebel supporter Turkey.

The SNC has said it will attend fresh UN-hosted negotiations before then but has not yet announced if it will also go to the Sochi talks, which dozens of rebel factions have already rejected.

A statement by the SNC said Monday’s visit was “in response to an invitation by the Russian foreign ministry” and that its delegation will hold talks with the foreign and defense ministers as well as members of parliament.

The visit aims at “understanding Russia’s real stance toward the political process, since it is a partner in the conflict, a godfather of talks with Syria and a guarantor of de-escalation zones,” it said.

SNC spokesman Yahya Al-Aridi told AFP the opposition wanted “simply to make sure that Russia is serious about the entire peace process,” particularly UN-led talks.

Numerous rounds of UN-brokered peace talks have been held in Geneva, and the last one concluded in mid-December with no notable progress toward ending the country’s war.

They are to resume January 25-26, this time in Vienna, ahead of the Sochi talks.
Key players Russia, Iran and Turkey have been sponsoring parallel peace talks since the start of last year that have looked to still the fighting.

The Sochi meeting is now part of a broader push by Moscow to start hammering out a path to a political solution to end the war and has sparked concerns that the Kremlin is looking to sideline the UN.

The Damascus government has said it would attend the Sochi talks, which are aimed at setting up a new constitution for post-war Syria.

Syria’s nearly seven-year war, which began as the regime brutally crushed anti-government protests, has claimed more than 340,000 lives, forced millions to flee their homes and left the country in ruins. 

***************






http://www.arabnews.com/node/1230566/middle-east

Thirty-two Turkish planes destroyed a total of 45 targets including ammunition dumps and refuges used by the YPG on the second day of the operation, the Turkish army said.

Turkish troops were advancing alongside forces from the Ankara-backed rebel Free Syrian Army (FSA) and were already five kilometers (three miles) inside Syria, state media said.

An AFP photographer saw more Turkish tanks lined up at the border waiting to cross into Syrian territory.

In a sign of the risks to Turkey, six rockets fired from Syria hit the Turkish border town of Reyhanli Sunday, killing one Syrian refugee and wounding 32 people, its mayor said.

Earlier, several rockets hit the Turkish border town of Kilis without causing fatalities.
The operation is Turkey’s second major incursion into Syria during the seven-year civil war after the August 2016-March 2017 Euphrates Shield campaign in an area to the east of Afrin, against both the YPG and Daesh.

Crucial is the attitude of Russia, which has a military presence in the area and is also working with Turkey on a drive to end the civil war.

The Russian foreign ministry voiced concern and urged Turkey to show restraint, while the defense ministry said its troops were withdrawing from the Afrin area to ensure their security and prevent any “provocation.”

The Turkish foreign ministry said it had informed the Syrian regime — through its Istanbul consulate — of the operation despite being at odds with Damascus throughout the civil war.

But the Syrian foreign ministry strongly denied this and President Bashar Assad slammed the offensive as “support for terrorism.”






http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-army-takes-control-of-11-pyd-pkk-positions-/1038072
*
Turkish Armed Forces on Sunday took control of 11 PYD/PKK positions and created safe zones during Operation Olive Branch in Syria's northwestern Afrin region.

According to an Anadolu Agency correspondent on the field, Turkish army backed by the Free Syrian Army (FSA) captured Afrin’s Shankal, Qorne, Bali, Adah Manli villages and Kita, Kordo and Bibno rural areas along with four other hills.

In the first day of the ground operation, which started in the early hours of Sunday, Turkish army surrounded Afrin from northern, northwestern and western sides.

To address the people of Afrin, the FSA fighters released a video on the social media in which they can be heard saying: “You are our friends and family. We are here to end the persecution. [PYD/PKK] is our mutual enemy.”

The Turkish Army and the FSA have not encountered any resistance at first and the opposition forces caught some terrorists alive in a few villages of Afrin’s Rajo town.

Turkish jets and ground forces hit several positions of PYD/PKK in Afrin including Malikiyah in Tal Rifaat, east of Afrin.

The terrorist groups, meanwhile, continued targeting civilians and attacked Jibrin village in Azaz district, killing two civilians.

The FSA fighters in Azaz district were preparing for the operation.

The ground forces are expected to advance towards Afrin from different directions.

Terrorist attacks continue

On Sunday, a Syrian national and about 50 people were injured in cross-border rocket attacks in southern Turkey, according to governor of Hatay.

Buildings and vehicles were damaged in the attack.

Turkey’s southeastern province of Kilis was also hit by four rockets launched from Afrin.

The rockets which were launched by PYD/PKK terrorist members in Afrin, hit four houses in central Kilis’ Ekrem Cetin and Baris neighborhoods.

Seven people, including two Syrian nationals, were injured in the attack.

The attack, which also damaged buildings and vehicles, was responded by Turkish artillery units stationed in the region.

Kilis was first hit by four rockets on early Sunday, which struck a neighborhood in city center and slightly injured one Turkish citizen.

The attacks came after Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation was being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect to Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said the "utmost importance" was being given to not harm any civilian.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.





http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headline...ositions-which-target-southern-turkey/1038085

Turkish army has destroyed two PYD/PKK positions in northwestern Syria, which were used to carry out rocket attacks in southern Turkey that targeted civilians.

PYD/PKK terrorist group had carried out 11 rocket attacks earlier on Sunday, killing a Syrian national and injuring 46 others, including 16 Syrians, in Reyhanli district of Hatay province.

After spotted by target acquisition radars, Turkish jets launched an airstrike and destroyed the PYD/PKK positions.

Turkish jets’ retaliation came during Turkey’s Operation Olive Branch launched on Saturday to remove the PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation was being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect to Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said the "utmost importance" was being given to not harm any civilian.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

*************







http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-jets-destroy-45-terror-targets-in-syrias-afrin/1037874
By Fatih Hafiz Mehmet

*ANKARA *

Turkish jets destroyed 45 more targets of PYD/PKK as part of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's Afrin region on Sunday, Turkish General Staff said in a statement.

The statement said destroyed targets included shelters, ammunition depots and weapon emplacements belonging to the terrorist group.

A total of 32 jets which participated in the operation returned to their bases safely, it added.

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups from Afrin.

On Saturday, Turkish General Staff said the airstrikes destroyed 108 targets of the terrorist group at seven different areas in Afrin.

The operation was being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect to Syria's territorial integrity, the Turkish General Staff has said.

The military also said only terrorist targets were being destroyed and "utmost importance" was being given to not harm any civilian. The PYD/PKK is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK terrorist group, which has been designated a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU.

************
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/operation-olive-branch-to-create-30-km-deep-safe-zone/1037992

"First goal [of the operation] is to create a safe area there and then we can take concrete steps to eliminate terrorist elements," Binali Yildirim told media representatives in Istanbul.

He said there are 8,000-10,000 terrorists in Afrin and Turkey would clear all the terrorists on its borders.

Yildirim said Russia and Iran were informed about Turkish plan ahead of the operation.

"There is confusion in U.S. [regarding the operation]. Everyone speaks different things," he said, adding that they also did not voice a firm opposition to the operation.

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups from Afrin.

The operation was being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect to Syria's territorial integrity, the military added.

The military also said only terrorist targets were being destroyed and "utmost importance" was being given to not harm any civilian.

**********
http://aa.com.tr/en/europe/russia-us-creating-bodies-of-authority-in-syria/1036134

Russia is concerned about the fact that the U.S. is seriously engaged in developing "alternative bodies of authority" on a huge part of the Syrian territory, Russia’s foreign minister Sergey Lavrov said in a news conference at the UN headquarters in New York on Friday.

“A couple of days ago, the Americans announced the creation of security forces on the border in Syria. Today they say that they are misunderstood [...]. But it is the fact that the U.S. is seriously engaged in developing alternative bodies of authority on a huge part of the Syrian territory. It is against their own commitments to the territorial integrity of Syria to which they subscribed. We are concerned about that,” said Lavrov.

Lavrov also refuted claims that Russian troops had withdrawn from Afrin.

Earlier reports had said that Russian troops had left Afrin in connection with Turkey's plans to launch an operation against the PYD/PKK.

The anticipated offensive is expected to be waged along the lines of last year's Operation Euphrates Shield, in which the Turkey-backed FSA successfully cleared northern Syria of terrorist elements.

Turkey shares a 911-kilometer (roughly 566-mile) border with Syria, which has only just begun to emerge from a devastating war that began in 2011.

An estimated 65 percent of the Turkey-Syria border is currently controlled by the PYD/PKK.

In 2011, Syria's Assad regime handed Afrin over to the PYD/PKK and there are now between 8,000 and 10,000 terrorists in the area, according to information obtained by Anadolu Agency.

The PYD/PKK is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK terrorist group, which has been designated a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU.

Since the mid-1980s, the PKK has waged a wide-ranging terror campaign against the Turkish state in which an estimated 40,000 people have been killed.

More than 1,200 security personnel have been martyred since July 2015 alone when the group resumed its armed campaign against the Turkish state following a fragile cease-fire.

**********





http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ion-into-ypg-militants-in-syrias-afrin-126031

Chief of General Staff Hulusi Akar, who commanded the air operation from the General Staff headquarters in Ankara, went to the southern border province of Hatay on Jan. 21 to inspect units taking part in the Afrin operation.

Eight F-16 fighter jets took off from the Diyarbakır 8th Main Jet Base within 20 minutes at around 12:42 p.m. local time, Doğan News Agency reported. Fighter jets also took off from Konya’s 3rd Main Jet Base. Military sources told daily Hürriyet that FSA units backed by Turkish tanks are advancing on the field and YPG militants are withdrawing to villages and towns without putting up serious resistance.

Three missile attacks hit Reyhanlı on the Syria border in Turkey’s southeast on Jan. 21, Doğan News Agency reported.

“In the recent period our borders have been exposed to harassment more than 700 times. Last night six rockets were fired into Kilis. No one has lost their lives, the location of the rockets was determined and they were destroyed,” PM Yıldırım said before the latest attack.

By the evening of Jan. 20, the military said it had struck almost all of its targets in the area, adding that the 72 fighter jets that took part in the operation had safely returned to their bases.

“Out of the 113 PYD targets, 108 have been destroyed as of 18:30 [15:30 GMT]. All the killed and wounded people, who have been sent to hospitals, are members of terrorist groups,” read the statement from the Turkish General Staff.

The next day, on Jan. 21, the Turkish General Staff said 153 targets were hit in an operation carried out “with respect for Syria’s territorial integrity” and stemming from Turkey’s rights under international law.

The Air Forces also hit the Menagh Military Airbase in northwestern Syria, which the U.S. used for supplying weapons to the YPG.

The Turkish Red Crescent has built up a tent camp in Azez in the east of Afrin as a precautionary measure in advance of a possible human flow.

The Turkish military stated that the YPG is “using civilians in Afrin as a human shield,” while the National Intelligence Agency (MİT) has also reportedly confirmed that the YPG is “trying to depict the militants hit by military operations as civilians.”

“Thousands of pro-Turkey civilians have escaped the PKK/YPG-controlled areas in an attempt to reach Aleppo. Our assessment is that the PKK/YPG would like to use civilians as a human shield and blame potential civilian casualties on Turkey,” one official told the Hürriyet Daily News.






http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/rockets-from-syria-injure-37-in-southern-turkey-state-media-126059

A total of thirty seven people were injured in cross-border rocket attacks in southern Turkey on Jan. 21, according to governor of Hatay.

Three rockets fired from across the border landed in Reyhanlı district in southern Hatay province.

"37 people were wounded by rockets launched from Syria. 31 out of them are discharged after outpatient treatment, while four are critically wounded," Hatay Governor Erdal Ata told reporters after visiting the wounded people.

One of the rockets hit a house on Rıfat Bahadırlı Street in Reyhanlı and the other one hit a workplace at Cumhuriyet Street, according to initial reports.

At the same time, another rocket hit Tayfur Sokmen Street.

Later, another rocket also hit the roof of a four-story apartment, according to initial reports.

Fire brigades, security forces and Disaster and Emergency Management Presidency (AFAD) teams are sent to the area.

Buildings and vehicles were damaged in the attack.





*Communication with regional envoys*

The Turkish Foreign Ministry is keeping ambassadors from several countries in the region informed about the operation, according to a Turkish diplomatic source.

Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu also spoke on the phone with his French counterpart Jean-Yves Le Drian on Jan. 21, to inform him about Turkey’s military engagements in Syria’s Afrin.

The ambassadors of Lebanon, Jordan, Iraq, Qatar, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia were also invited to the ministry for a briefing on Jan. 21, along with the EU ambassador to Ankara.

The Turkish Foreign Ministry on Jan. 20 summoned Russia and the U.S.’s top Ankara-based diplomats to inform them about the ongoing military operation in Syria’s northwestern Afrin province. Turkey has also invited the Iranian ambassador to Ankara.

With diplomatic channels unusually busy following the announcement of the Turkish military operation dubbed “Operation Olive Branch” by the Turkish army, Çavuşoğlu has held talks with U.S. counterpart Rex Tillerson in the wake of the announcement at Washington’s request.

Ambassadors from the three remaining permanent members of the U.N. Security Council – Britain, France and China – will also be summoned, with Foreign Ministry Deputy Undersecretary Kaan Esener set to conduct the talks.

*Syrian regime notified on operation: Turkey*

Turkey has notified the Syrian regime about the Afrin operation through letters, Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu said on Jan. 20 in a televised interview with T24.

Turkey had to reach out to Syria, a U.N. member, even if only through letters, Çavuşoğlu said in another interview with broadcaster NTV on the same day.


----------



## Stryker1982

500 said:


> Civilians are #1 target for Khamenai aka Assadist thugs. There are only 2 mln Alawis in 22 mln Syria, so order to hold the grown they ethnically cleanse and murder as much as possible.



Stop pretending to care about Syrian civilians, we all know already that you celebrate the destruction of Syria.


----------



## 500

Stryker1982 said:


> Stop pretending to care about Syrian civilians, we all know already that you celebrate the destruction of Syria.


Stop judging me according to you.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955363591548493825


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi




----------



## SubWater

Keep advancing


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Despite denial, reports prove US still establishing a YPG-led Syria border force*





_Fighters from a new border security force under the command of terrorist PKK-linked YPG dominated SDF hold flags during a graduation ceremony in Hasaka, Syria, Jan. 20, 2018 (Reuters Photo)_

Pentagon said it wasn't a Syria border force, the U.S.-led coalition told media it wasn't an army, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson went even further, describing the whole situation was mis-portrayed, accusing his colleagues of misspeaking. Yet two separate on the ground reporters in northern Syria dismissed these statements and declared that the U.S. had been indeed training a border force consists of Syrian Democratic Forces, or known as (SDF). The U.S.-designated terror group PKK's Syrian offshoot People's Protection Units (YPG) is the leading force in the SDF.

Three days after the Pentagon walked back from its original announcement of a border security force in northern Syria, Aymann Al- Tamimi, a prominent Daesh and Syria expert, reported on his personal blog that he attended the graduation ceremony of the now supposedly non-existent border guards.

"Today at 10 a.m. local time in the vicinity of the Sabah al-Khayr silos in the Hasakah countryside (to the south of Hasakah city), I attended the graduation of the second contingent of the SDF border forces." he wrote on his personal blog dated Jan. 20.

Contrary to U.S. statements, the announcer declared in the presence of American soldiers that this force would be a foundational force to protect the borders of northern Syria, and he promised that similar training would continue, according to Tamimi, who also posted the pictures from the ceremony on his personal website.

His observation suggests there were approximately 250 graduates, "plurality if not majority" from YPG-dominated Kurdish areas, to be deployed between Kobani and Tal Abyad along the border with Turkey.

Later in the day, a correspondent associated with newswire Agence France Presse, also known as AFP, who was present at the ceremony confirmed the account with a news story.

https://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-t...ill-establishing-a-ypg-led-syria-border-force


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-s-turkmen-arab-union-supports-turkey-s-operation/1038833

By Muslum Etgu

*SANLIURFA, Turkey*

A group representing Syria’s ethnic Turkmen and Arabs has expressed its full support for the Turkish army’s current operation in Afrin, Syria.

“We offer our endless thanks to President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, the Turkish people and state, as well as its heroic soldiers for standing beside the oppressed Syrian people,” said a statement on Monday by the Ethnic Syrian Turkmen and Arab Tribes Union.

“Kurdish brothers” not involved in clashes in the region should pay no mind to provocations claiming "the operation is against Kurds" or is meant to "occupy Syrian lands,” said the statement.

Turkish leaders have stressed that the operation is aimed against terrorists, not Kurds, and that Turkey has no designs on Syrian territory, but will end the operation once its goals are reached. 

On Saturday, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria, on Turkey’s border. 

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. 

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, and its right to self-defense under the UN charter and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said. 

The military also said "utmost importance" is being placed on not harming any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

***************






A soldier was martyred on Monday during clashes with terrorist groups in northwestern Syria as part of Operation Olive Branch, the Turkish military said.

According to a Turkish General Staff statement, a clash between the Turkish Armed Forces and the terrorist groups PKK, KCK, PYD/YPG and Daesh took place southeast of the Turkish village of Gulbaba, just across the Syrian border.

In the statement, the General Staff conveyed its condolences to the families and friends of the martyred soldier.

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Syria's Afrin.

According to the General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said it is putting the "utmost importance" on not harming any civilians.

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/afrin-op-will-go-on-until-last-terrorist-neutralized/1039167

Satuk Buğra Kutlugün Ankara






By Ozcan Yildirim 
*ANKARA *

Operation Olive Branch will continue "until the last terrorist is neutralized," said Turkey’s army chief on Monday. 

"We are here to protect our country's rights within the scope of international law, without harming civilians or property," said Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar inspecting troops in the southern province of Hatay's Serinyol district, with the land, navy and air force commanders. 

"The operation will continue until the last terrorist is neutralized," said Akar, in a video of the visit made available by the Turkish General Staff. 

The army chief also said there are not only PYD/PKK and YPG elements in the region, but also the Daesh terrorist group. 

"We are trying to make sure that our oppressed brothers and sisters in Afrin have peace," he said. 

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin. 

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty. 

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said it is putting the "utmost importance" on not harming any civilian.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955781602755448832


----------



## Hindustani78

Risky mobilisation: Turkish soldiers in a village on the Turkish-Syrian border in Gaziantep province. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 


* 28 civilians have reportedly been killed so far; Washington says operation disrupts fight against IS *

The Turkish Army on Tuesday clashed with Kurdish militia in Syria in an operation that has already left two of its soldiers dead, as the U.S. voiced alarm the offensive could endanger attempts to end the Syrian civil war.

Speaking at the funeral of the first of two Turkish soldiers to be killed so far in the four day cross-border campaign, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan vowed that Ankara would emerge victorious.

*Turkey *on Saturday launched operation ‘Olive Branch’ aimed at rooting out the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia, which Ankara sees as a terror group, from its Afrin enclave in northern Syria.

The campaign has caused ripples of concern among Turkey’s NATO allies, especially the U.S. which is still working closely with the YPG to fight Islamic State (IS) jihadists in Syria.

In his strongest comments yet on the offensive, U.S Defense Secretary Jim Mattis called for Turkey to show “restraint” and warned it could harm the fight against the jihadists.

He warned the offensive “disrupts what was a relatively stable area in Syria and distracts from the international effort to defeat” IS.

Turkish artillery on Tuesday pounded targets of the YPG inside Syria, the state-run Anadolu news agency said. Turkish drones were also carrying out attacks.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said fighting was “very violent” northeast, northwest and southwest of Afrin. The Observatory said the offensive took control of two villages so far.

As well as the artillery and air strikes, Turkish ground troops and Ankara-backed Syrian rebels have punched over the border several kilometres into Syrian territory, according to state media.

The Observatory said 43 Ankara-backed rebels and 38 Kurdish fighters had been killed in the fighting so far. It has also said 28 civilians have been killed on the Syrian side but this is vehemently rejected by Turkey which says it is only targeting militants.

*No timetable *

A second Turkish soldier was killed in Syria Tuesday in clashes with the YPG, the military said in a statement. 

The campaign — which Mr. Erdoğan has made clear has no fixed timetable — is fraught with risks for Turkey. Two civilians have been killed inside Turkey in border towns in the last two days by rocket fire from Syria blamed on the YPG.

The leaders of the YPG-controlled enclave meanwhile announced a “general mobilisation”, calling up civilians to defend Afrin against Turkish attack.





Risky mobilisation: Turkish soldiers in a village on the Turkish-Syrian border in Gaziantep province. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 


* 28 civilians have reportedly been killed so far; Washington says operation disrupts fight against IS *

The Turkish Army on Tuesday clashed with Kurdish militia in Syria in an operation that has already left two of its soldiers dead, as the U.S. voiced alarm the offensive could endanger attempts to end the Syrian civil war.

Speaking at the funeral of the first of two Turkish soldiers to be killed so far in the four day cross-border campaign, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan vowed that Ankara would emerge victorious.

*Turkey *on Saturday launched operation ‘Olive Branch’ aimed at rooting out the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia, which Ankara sees as a terror group, from its Afrin enclave in northern Syria.

The campaign has caused ripples of concern among Turkey’s NATO allies, especially the U.S. which is still working closely with the YPG to fight Islamic State (IS) jihadists in Syria.

In his strongest comments yet on the offensive, U.S Defense Secretary Jim Mattis called for Turkey to show “restraint” and warned it could harm the fight against the jihadists.

He warned the offensive “disrupts what was a relatively stable area in Syria and distracts from the international effort to defeat” IS.

Turkish artillery on Tuesday pounded targets of the YPG inside Syria, the state-run Anadolu news agency said. Turkish drones were also carrying out attacks.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said fighting was “very violent” northeast, northwest and southwest of Afrin. The Observatory said the offensive took control of two villages so far.

As well as the artillery and air strikes, Turkish ground troops and Ankara-backed Syrian rebels have punched over the border several kilometres into Syrian territory, according to state media.

The Observatory said 43 Ankara-backed rebels and 38 Kurdish fighters had been killed in the fighting so far. It has also said 28 civilians have been killed on the Syrian side but this is vehemently rejected by Turkey which says it is only targeting militants.

*No timetable *

A second Turkish soldier was killed in Syria Tuesday in clashes with the YPG, the military said in a statement. 

The campaign — which Mr. Erdoğan has made clear has no fixed timetable — is fraught with risks for Turkey. Two civilians have been killed inside Turkey in border towns in the last two days by rocket fire from Syria blamed on the YPG.

The leaders of the YPG-controlled enclave meanwhile announced a “general mobilisation”, calling up civilians to defend Afrin against Turkish attack.





Risky mobilisation: Turkish soldiers in a village on the Turkish-Syrian border in Gaziantep province. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 


* 28 civilians have reportedly been killed so far; Washington says operation disrupts fight against IS *

The Turkish Army on Tuesday clashed with Kurdish militia in Syria in an operation that has already left two of its soldiers dead, as the U.S. voiced alarm the offensive could endanger attempts to end the Syrian civil war.

Speaking at the funeral of the first of two Turkish soldiers to be killed so far in the four day cross-border campaign, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan vowed that Ankara would emerge victorious.

*Turkey *on Saturday launched operation ‘Olive Branch’ aimed at rooting out the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia, which Ankara sees as a terror group, from its Afrin enclave in northern Syria.

The campaign has caused ripples of concern among Turkey’s NATO allies, especially the U.S. which is still working closely with the YPG to fight Islamic State (IS) jihadists in Syria.

In his strongest comments yet on the offensive, U.S Defense Secretary Jim Mattis called for Turkey to show “restraint” and warned it could harm the fight against the jihadists.

He warned the offensive “disrupts what was a relatively stable area in Syria and distracts from the international effort to defeat” IS.

Turkish artillery on Tuesday pounded targets of the YPG inside Syria, the state-run Anadolu news agency said. Turkish drones were also carrying out attacks.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said fighting was “very violent” northeast, northwest and southwest of Afrin. The Observatory said the offensive took control of two villages so far.

As well as the artillery and air strikes, Turkish ground troops and Ankara-backed Syrian rebels have punched over the border several kilometres into Syrian territory, according to state media.

The Observatory said 43 Ankara-backed rebels and 38 Kurdish fighters had been killed in the fighting so far. It has also said 28 civilians have been killed on the Syrian side but this is vehemently rejected by Turkey which says it is only targeting militants.

*No timetable *

A second Turkish soldier was killed in Syria Tuesday in clashes with the YPG, the military said in a statement. 

The campaign — which Mr. Erdoğan has made clear has no fixed timetable — is fraught with risks for Turkey. Two civilians have been killed inside Turkey in border towns in the last two days by rocket fire from Syria blamed on the YPG.

The leaders of the YPG-controlled enclave meanwhile announced a “general mobilisation”, calling up civilians to defend Afrin against Turkish attack.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955902648464457728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955787911324151809
Assad knows very well that he has the full licence to carry on with his chemical attacks.

*Despite Trump’s Threats, Chemical Attacks Continue in Syria*

Following the attack ordered by Donald Trump on Syria’s Shayrat Airbase in response to the April 4th 2017 Sarin attack in Khan Sheikhoun, the lack of press reports about chemical weapon attacks in Syria may lead the casual observer to assume chemical weapon use in Syria had ceased, until the January 22nd 2018 chlorine attack in Damascus. Regarding the January 22nd 2018 attack, US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson stated that “Only yesterday more than 20 civilians, mostly children, were victims of an apparent chlorine gas attack”, and that “The recent attacks in Eastern Ghouta raise serious concerns that Bashar al-Assad may be continuing to use chemical weapons against his own people.”

However, while the January 22nd attack caught the attention of Rex Tillerson and the media, many more attacks have been alleged throughout 2017 and into 2018, with many attacks reported after the US airstrikes on Shayrat Airbase. Since the beginning of the year at least 4 attacks have been reported, with 2 in Damascus, and 1 in Idlib.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952050563021144064
The January 13th attack was investigated by Syrians for Truth and Justice (STJ), which described it as the “first attack in 2018 when chlorine gas is used as a weapon in Ghouta”. According to statements in the STJ report, the attack occurred around 6am, with the chlorine delivered using surface to surface rockets, with several civilians injured, mostly women and one child. Reports of chlorine use in Damascus are unusual in that many other reports of chlorine use have involved the use of chlorine cylinders dropped from helicopters, initially using a barrel bomb casing and detonator, but more recently using nothing more than gravity to break open the cylinders and release the chlorine:






The STJ report also refers to earlier chemical attacks in Damascus, including a December 30th 2017 attack, several attacks during the summer and an attack in November. All attacks occurred after the bombing of Shayrat Airbase, and, disturbingly, some of these attacks appeared to use chemical agents that caused symptoms similar to Sarin, in particular constricted pupils.

In the majority of the attacks reported since the bombing of Shayrat Airbase there has been no evidence of the munitions used presented. Various explanations have been given for this, from a lack of thorough documentation to a lack of access to the impact sites of the munitions, but the remains of munitions play a key role in evidencing that a chemical attack took place, and understanding the nature of the attack.

The January 22nd 2018 attack is quite different in this regard. Multiple images of the munitions used in the attack were published online, showing the munitions in detail:






The munitions are what are known as IRAMs, Improvised Rocket Assisted Munitions. A standard artillery rocket, in this case an Iranian 107mm rocket, is modified, adding a new, oversized, warhead, and stabilising tail fins. IRAMs have been used throughout the conflict, and have become a key part of the arsenal of units fighting in urban environments, with their heavier warheads increasing firepower but reducing range.







Several of these rockets were used in the January 22nd attack, resulting in over 20 injuring, including babies and children. The design of the munitions used in the attack is very close, if not identical, to munitions used in a chlorine attack against opposition forces that took place nearly a year earlier, on January 30th 2017 in Al-Marj, just east of Damascus.






The same type of Iranian 107mm rocket is used, with an identical tail fin assembly, down to the position of the bolts. Although difficult to see in the 2017 imagery, at least one port in the rear of the warhead is visible, also visible in the 2018 images:




Left – 2017, Right – 2018 (source)

A valve photographed with the munitions used in 2018 also matches the valve attached to the munition used in 2017:




Left – 2017, Right – 2018 (source)

Although there are multiple, distinct, matches, the 2017 munition was not as well documented as the 2018 munitions, so it is not possible to say that every element is identical, but at the very least it is possible to say that if the munition is not identical, it is an extremely similar design. These similarities indicate the munitions came from the same source, and as both attacks were against Syrian opposition groups, it seems reasonable to say that both chemical attacks were likely carried out by the Syrian government. That being the case, it is clear that Trump’s red line has been as effective as Obama’s red line at preventing the use of chemical weapons in Syria, and with the recent Russian veto of the continued work of the OPCW-UN Joint Investigative Mechanism in Syria it is unclear what the next steps will be, if any.

The research for this publication was supported by PAX for Peace.

https://www.bellingcat.com/news/men...umps-threats-chemical-attacks-continue-syria/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956664409165828096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956220427113844736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956136934589509632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The peninsulafalcon, aka, El Andalusi, aka the Arab student for life..broke the chain of bannissement..I guess PDF moderators are like the Pakistani air Defence, a very porous one...


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/africa/somalia-voices-support-to-turkeys-afrin-campaign/1043196


By Addis Getachew
*ADDIS ABABA - Ethiopia*

Somalia on Friday expressed its support for Turkey's military operation in Syria's Afrin.

Foreign Minister Ahmed Awad spoke to Anadolu Agency on the sidelines of a meeting of top African diplomats in Addis Ababa who are setting the agenda for the 30th African Union Assembly of Heads of State and Government scheduled for Sunday.

"We support the military campaign Turkey launched in Afrin," he said.

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria. 

"Turkey has a right to defend itself,” he said. “I called the foreign minister of Turkey, Mevlut Cavusoglu, and made the support of Somalia known.”

He said relations between Turkey and Somali ran deep.

He voiced his gratitude to “the people and government of Turkey who have been on our side while nobody was there with us.”

According to the Turkish General Staff, Operation Olive Branch aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council decisions, self-defense rights under the UN Charter and respect for Syria's territorial integrity.

**********






http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-uses-locally-made-weapons-in-afrin-operation/1043224

By Erdal Turkoglu

*HATAY, Turkey*

Turkish Armed Forces are using locally-made vehicles, weapons, and ammunition, including howitzers and drones, in Turkey's ongoing Operation Olive Branch in Afrin.

The operation is being carried out alongside the Free Syrian Army on the ground. Locations, warehouses and shelters belonging to the terrorists are being hit non-stop from the air and land.

A noteworthy fact about the operation, which is being carried out with determination by the Turkish military, is that the vast majority of weapons, ammunition and vehicles used have been made in Turkey.

T-155 Firtina (Storm), a locally-produced self-propelled howitzer is among such weapons that can shoot targets within the range of 40 kilometers (24.8 miles); it has been shipped to many bases in Hatay and Kilis provinces bordering Syria as part of the operation.

Another weapon placed on the border is the T-122 Multiple Barrel Rocket Launcher (MRBL), which can be used day or night in all weather conditions. The T-122 MRBL provides effective fire support to military units moving forward in rural parts of Afrin.

Also, the T-129 ATAK helicopters, with its guided air-to-ground CIRIT rockets -- also Turkish-made -- are being used to hit numerous terrorist targets that have been meticulously laser-marked beforehand by the ground forces.

KIRPI, a mine-resistant ambush protected vehicle, is on duty for transporting land troops across the border in Afrin, while the AKINCI armored combat vehicle (ACV), is kept on standby as part of the quick reaction team; AKINCI vehicles have their own sniper tower.

For the first time, drones equipped with newly-developed technologies are also being utilized in the operation in Afrin. Terrorists are tracked step-by-step through the drones and are then ‘neutralized’ by aircraft or artillery units.

A land-based transportable radar electronic attack system, KORAL, also plays an important role. Developed by Turkey's leading defense company Aselsan, KORAL is capable of intercepting, jamming, and deceiving radar systems.

The operation is also making use of a number of Turkish-made thermal cameras, radars, weapons and ammunition.

Turkey on Saturday launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin. The operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists, stated the Turkish General Staff.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost importance" is being given to not harm any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

********

President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Friday, at least 343 terrorists had been "neutralized" since the beginning of the operation.

He added Ankara had been taking into consideration both the security of Turkish soldiers as well as the safety and property of the "innocent" civilians, which he said the terrorist organizations were using as human "shields" against Turkey.

"We will continue with Operation Olive Branch until it reaches its targets," he said. 

He added Turkey will next clear terrorists from Syria's Manbij.

The president said he visited a military command center in the southern Hatay province on Thursday.

"I was pleased to see that there was not the slightest glitch in our operation, which is carried out in difficult terrain and under bad weather conditions," Erdogan said.

 
'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
ALEPPO, SYRIA - JANUARY 22: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA), backed by Turkish Army, are seen as they launch an operation against PYD/PKK in Afrin, as part of the "Operation Olive Branch", on January 22, 2018 in Azez region of Aleppo, Syria. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20, 2018 at 5 p.m.(1400GMT) in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Hüseyin Nasır - Anadolu Agency )




'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
AFRIN, SYRIA - JANUARY 21 : Free Syrian Army (FSA) member backed by Turkish military is seen at a village in Afrin after the village is retaken from PYD/PKK within the "Operation Olive Branch" in Syria on January 21, 2018. ( Bekir El Kasım - Anadolu Agency )





 
'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
ALEPPO, SYRIA - JANUARY 22: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA), backed by Turkish army, are seen as they launch an operation against PYD/PKK in Afrin, as part of the "Operation Olive Branch", on January 22, 2018 in Azez region of Aleppo, Syria. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20, 2018 at 5 p.m.(1400GMT) in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Emin Sansar - Anadolu Agency )





  
 

Some 130 who were injured during Turkey’s “Operation Olive Branch,” launched against the People’s Protection Units (YPG) in Syria’s Afrin, have been brought to Turkey for treatment since the offensive began on Jan. 20, Turkish Health Minister Ahmet Demircan said on Jan. 26.

Speaking during a visit to wounded persons in the Gülhane Training and Research Hospital in Istanbul, Demircan also said three Turkish soldiers and 11 Free Syria Army (FSA) fighters, Turkey’s allies on the ground, were killed during the operation.

Some 82 of the 130 wounded have been discharged from the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/world/shades-of-gray-in-turkeys-stated-syria-goals-5041015/
Some Turkish officials have said the main aim is the creation of a 30-kilometer (20-mile) deep ‘secure zone’ in Afrin, which Turkey says is essential for its security. Others say the operation aims to oust a militia of between 8,000 to 10,000 fighters affiliated with the People’s Protection Units or YPG, a Syrian Kurdish group that has controlled territory in northern Syria and a proven top US ally in fighting the Islamic State group.

On Wednesday, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Turkey’s concern was to facilitate the return of 3.5 million Syrians who live in Turkey to their country. The shifting goals reflect Turkey’s own evolving involvement in Syria’s civil war.

The Islamic State group is not known to have any presence in Afrin. Turkey has long maintained that it is in Syria to fight both the YPG and the Islamic State group, but its priority has largely been to limit Syrian Kurdish expansion and keep the powerful Kurdish militia from linking up its territory east and west of the Euphrates River. In 2016, Turkey launched a cross-border operation with Syrian opposition forces into Jarablus. That operation cleared the Turkish border and routed much of IS from the area.

Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozdag has told a group of foreign journalists in Istanbul that “700 rockets attacks have taken place on the Turkish side of the border with Syria” in the past few years and that civilians have also been targeted. Other officials have said the aim is to secure Turkey’s border and guard against “terror” attacks.

**********






http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkey-2-civilians-hurt-in-rocket-attack-from-syria/1044216

*KILIS, Turkey *

Two civilians were injured when a rocket fired by PYD/PKK terrorists from Syria's Afrin region struck a building in the Turkish border province of Kilis on Saturday, according to local sources.

The rocket attack comes amid Turkey’s operation in Afrin, launched on Jan. 20, against the PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terrorist groups.

The rocket hit the roof of a five-story building in the neighborhood of 7 Aralik at around 3.00 p.m. (1200GMT), the sources said on condition of anonymity due to restrictions of speaking to the media. 

Ambulances and security forces were sent to the scene, and the injured were taken to Kilis State Hospital.

Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the military, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost importance" is being put on not harming any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012, when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

Reporting by Izzet Mazi:Writing by Kubra Chohan

************


----------



## Hindustani78

Another photo shared on social media allegedly shows an "attack on a Turkish Armed Forces tank," but actually shows a tank on fire in Libya on March 19, 2011.

Finally, a photo claiming “Turkish soldiers held in Afrin” turned out to have been taken in the aftermath of the July 15, 2016 defeated coup attempt in Turkey.
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/3-more-pyd-pkk-lies-about-afrin-operation-exposed/1044060
According to the Turkish General Staff, the aim of the Afrin operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The military has said the operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity.

It has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed, and "utmost importance" is being paid to not harming any civilians.

The PYD/PKK is the Syrian offshoot of the PKK terrorist group, which has been designated as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU.

Reporting by Fatma Esma Arslan:Writing by Kubra Chohan

*********







http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/is...operation-olive-branch-in-syrias-afrin-126375

Fener Greek Orthodox Patriarch Dimitri Bartholomew has lent his support to the Turkish military’s “Operation Olive Branch,” launched on Jan. 20 to remove People’s Protection Units (YPG) militants from Syria’s Afrin district.

In a letter sent to President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Bartholomew said the Greek Church was praying for the success of the military operation in Syria.

“As the tradition of our church, we are always praying for our state, the health of our leaders, and the welfare and happiness of our people. We have not forgotten about the hundreds of thousands of people who have been displaced because of conflicts in our neighbors in the south, especially in Syria,” his statement said.

The statement added that the church was praying to God for peace to be restored in Syria with “Operation Olive Branch.”

“It is our community’s wish that our nation develops rapidly in a confident environment with the end of the ill that is terror, which has affected all our citizens, but mostly our Kurdish citizens living in the southeast [of Turkey],” it added.

“The determined attitude of President Erdoğan, who strictly rejects associating terrorism with a religion, is being reflected onto world opinion,” the statement added.

“We pray that you and the Turkish Armed Forces will achieve success and ‘Operation Olive Branch’ will bring peace to the area as its name promises,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## Stryker1982

Progress has been pretty slow from Turkey as of yet. What's going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*UNSC 8167th meeting, Israel US, Iran forces in Syria شورای امنیت سازمان اسرائیل امریکا ایران*


----------



## Taskforce

Manbij should be taken right now when America a soldiers are there. Perhaps we can get some intel from them.


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin thugs exterminate civilians non stop for 7 years. Not a single day of rest.

Saraqeb, Idlib:
















Harasta, Ghouta:











Lots of pics of dead children which i can't show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Stryker1982 said:


> Progress has been pretty slow from Turkey as of yet. What's going on?


Turkey does not have any chance against YPG without Syrian government help.
They must use their brain and make deal with Syrian government and stop funding and supporting Terrorists in Syria.
Syrian government is only solution for Syria and when Turkey and west accept that war and suffering is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

SubWater said:


> Turkey does not have any chance against YPG without Syrian government help.
> They must use their brain and make deal with Syrian government and stop funding and supporting Terrorists in Syria.
> Syrian government is only solution for Syria and when Turkey and west accept that war and suffering is over.



Assad regaining his country from terrorists would benefit Turkey, Iraq and Iran. Only country it would hurt is Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*What is left of the Syrian opposition?*



by Malak Chabkoun
28 Jan 2018





UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura shakes hands with head of the Syrian Negotiation Commission Nasr al-Hariri in Geneva on November 28, 2017 [Reuters/Fabrice Coffrini]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Syrian civilians 'killed in Turkey's Afrin operation'today
Syria talks: Could Sochi bring peace via new track?today
What is left of the Syrian opposition?yesterday
Turkey urges US to withdraw from Syria's Manbijyesterday
On January 29, Russia will host what it calls the Syrian National Dialogue Congress in Sochi. It claims that this meeting will emphasise the "necessity of a speedy political settlement of the Syrian crisis based on UN Security CouncilResolution 2254."

While Russia's current air offensive on the Idlib province is in direct contradiction to the conditions mentioned in Resolution 2254, these Sochi talks are incredibly soul-wrenching for other reasons. They tell us that the international community, even those who claim to be "Friends of Syria", both in the east and the west, are actually friends of Putin, and by association, friends of Bashar al-Assad.

It is nothing new for talks to be held on Syria - over the past almost seven years, there have been talks in Cairo, in Geneva, in Riyadh, in Astana and in Vienna, with the cast of characters varying slightly but maintaining the same characteristics. The inability of these countless meetings to result in the end of violence against the Syrian people is directly linked to the concerted effort to control, fracture, dilute, manipulate and dismantle the opposition groups that partake in these talks.

On the other hand, and to be completely fair, the opposition groups are not all necessarily dedicated to the same goals and aspirations of the popular movement to remove the Assad regime and push Syria towards a government structure which values freedom and justice.

Civil society organisations and local councils constitute the only opposition that can be counted among those who remain committed to the goals of the revolution. Of course, this strain of the opposition is mostly overlooked and excluded from negotiations.

The other opposition groups linked to Syria, whether attending Russia-sponsored talks or not, have failed to represent the interests of the Syrian people.

*Which opposition does Russia want in Sochi?*
In November 2017, Iran, Turkey and Russia met in Sochi to pave the way for the upcoming Sochi meeting. More recently, Turkish outlets reported that a 1,600 list of guests had been approved, and Russia claimed it was hoping for UN presence in the form of the UN's Special Envoy to Syria, Staffan de Mistura.

For Russia, however, and for the regime, trying to keep the semblance of an opposition comes in the form of including the so-called "Sochi group" in this newest round of Sochi negotiations. It is not clear to what or to whom exactly these blocs are opposed, since they enjoy the good graces of the Assad regime, Iran and Russia, and are publicly vocal about these alliances.

They include figures such as Qadri Jamil, a former deputy prime minister in Assad's government and the leader of the People's Will Party; Randa Kassis, who started out as a member of the now defunct Syrian National Council (created in 2011 and merged into the National Coalition for Syrian Revolutionary and Opposition Forces - the National Coalition) but is now the president of the Movement of the Pluralistic Society, has met Donald Trump Jr, and supports Russian intervention in Syria; and the "Cairo group" including Ahmed Jerba, president of Syria's Tomorrow Movement, a political party formed in Cairo in March 2016 which enjoys "good relations with Russia"and has a military wing operating in al-Hasakah, Deir Az Zor and Raqqa provinces that cooperates with the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).





Qadri Jamil, Randa Kassis and Jihad Makdissi, members of the Moscow-Cairo Syrian opposition group, attend a round of negotiations in Geneva on March 23, 2016 [Reuters/Martial Trezzini]
Of course, the regime itself has already confirmed its attendance at Sochi, although it pulled out of the previous parallel Geneva talks that will see their ninth round on January 24-25. Kurdish groups not linked to the Kurdish Democratic Union Party (at Turkey's request because it considers it a terrorist organisation) have also been invited to Sochi.

In case it isn't blindingly obvious, Russia aims to meet two goals with this round of Sochi talks: first, to gather the groups it deems most in line with its vision for Syria in the future, and second, to attempt to show itself as the absolute saviour of Syria given all the other failed attempts to come to a political solution.

*Where the rest of the opposition went wrong*
Full disclaimer: the criticisms that follow don't apply to the civil society segment of the opposition or the dedicated soldiers who sacrificed their lives and limbs to defend their families against Assad's aggression. Rather, the focus here is on the opposition that has remained mainly external and allowed itself to be manipulated by its backers.

Last week, a four-member delegation representing what is left of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) landed in Washington, DC , hoping to meet the White House to ask for more support in a trip sponsored by the Syrian American Council (SAC). The White House refused the meeting.

To be quite frank, this is the type of behaviour that has made both the political and military opposition weak. Even after the Trump administration has clearly demonstrated its commitment is to its own agenda in Syria, which is a continuation of the Obama-era policy to comply with Russia's agenda in Syria, the Syrian opposition was grovelling itself at the feet of those who are unconcerned with the cause of Syrian freedom, a cause they claim to represent.

OPINION
*



Russia's Syria talks in Sochi are destined for failure*



by Assaad al-Achi
Two criticisms have applied to the opposition for a while now. First, externally, the anti-Assad opposition has tethered itself to anti-democratic and counter-revolutionary backers for support and faces an international community that will never correlate its actions with its rhetoric on Syria. A key example is the National Coalition supported by the "Friends of Syria", some of which have been openly counter-revolutionary in their policies and are actively cooperating with Russia and the regime.

While there has been constant pressure over the years on the anti-Assad Syrian opposition to accept Assad as the legitimate ruler of Syria, the latest rounds of Riyadh and Geneva talks have seen an increase in this rhetoric, with so-called neutral negotiators such as Staffan de Mistura, the UN's Special Envoy for Syria, chiding the opposition that they need to realise "they have not won the war".

The second criticism is the opposition's physical and ideological distance from the Syrian people who are suffering most under Russia and the regime: in Syrian circles, the people who attended Geneva and Astana are scoffed at even more than the Sochi group and labelled the "five-star hotel opposition". The image of the president of the Coalition , sporting a large grin and shaking hands with figures such as Russian Forein Minister Sergey Lavrov is difficult to reconcile with the images of homes demolished by fighter jets Russia provided to the Assad regime.

The newly restructured Higher Negotiations Committee (HNC), which was formed from the Coalition and is now known as the Syrian Negotiations Committee, recently met the Russian foreign minister in Moscow. Rather than insisting that negotiations occur on their own turf, the group travelled to get "full and clear information from Russia" on the Syrian political process, giving up any agency they had by previously refusing to attend the farce of negotiations held by aggressors.





Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov shakes hands with Syria's opposition chief negotiator Nasr al-Hariri during a meeting in Moscow on January 22, 2018 [Vasily Maximov/AFP]
Then, with a straight face, the HNC actually had the audacity to announce that it was "boycotting" the Sochi talks, as if they hadn't just been smiling for photos with Lavrov mere days ago. Claiming to boycott talks after getting a debriefing from the aggressors themselves, on their turf, kills any political clout that would have come from not attending Sochi. 

Considering these realities, holding any type of political negotiations is a recurring cruel joke being played on Syrians. The opposition's hands are tied, the international community is biased towards Assad and Russia, and the lives of Syrians who are most affected by these decisions are treated as after-thoughts, if even that.

Perhaps most importantly, the very people claiming to represent the revolution haven't consistently stood for the revolution - what they stand for depends on the backer. If anything is to change in the political process, the international community must shift its focus to the one opposition that has remained committed to the revolution: civil society and local governance groups. 

_The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial stance._ 

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/left-syrian-opposition-180127154708397.html


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1951843074844639






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954137641188020234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957808527585808384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957947723608674305


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958388780167294977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958351036359565318

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958393392139993089


----------



## Oublious

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958351036359565318




typical iran....


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958351036359565318





Oublious said:


> typical iran....



I wonder if you have made that discovery alone or had some help
you think which country was the first who provided kurds with weapon and ammunition to fight ISIS when they were slaughtered by Zombies ,and you guys think what sort of weapon we provided them to fight that armada of* Toyota Hilux *
well let not ask who gave them that much Toyota while Iranian embassy in India had to ask a third party to buy them a single of those cars and Toyota had to officially apologize because they didn't saw the third party may buying the car for Iran Embassy .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

It seems that our ally in Syria become confused about Terrorist nature of thugs in Idlib.
Many shishanis are in Idlib and can come back home.
Although Iran and Syria with or without her continue their fight with Terrorists like what we did for past seven years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

What became of 
*Colonel Major General Suheil al Hassan? *

*



*


----------



## Taskforce

Iran is playing with fire.


----------



## 925boy

Taskforce said:


> Iran is playing with fire.


Zoroastrans- they know how to do that.

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater




----------



## vizier

After recent warnings of usa about taking action against Syria if chems are used it seems a new chem attack is cooked right now to be served soon for the audience. A small scale chlorine attack news in eastern ghouta can be a prelude to a new orchestrated show in Idlib where hts is desperate and we know that un bodies paid/controlled by usa can immediately prove who is guilty without concrete evidence. 

This time since planes are well recorded and documented in operations it can be an attack using artillery rockets and possibly chlorine which hts has huge reserves. Deep strikes by artillery should be avoided as much as possible. If there is enemy presence between the target and Syrian artillery then they can launch rockets back deep into their occupied positions similar to eastern ghouta 2013. If no presence then trajectory can be found out by aerial photos but they can still detonate chem loaded barrells on the ground instead of rockets leaving no trace of trajectory hit. Rockets and artillery should be used from shorter ranges to clear way for troops to move in and deep strikes should be made by uavs, Ruaf and totally real time recorded Syaf planes.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*For the Third Time This Year, Chlorine is Used as a Chemical Weapon in Douma, Damascus*






This represents the 3rd chemical attack reported in Douma since the start of 2018, with two earlier attacks on January 13, and January 22. While munitions are not known to have been recovered from the January 13 attack, munitions used in the January 22 attack were recovered and documented, as were munitions used in the February 1 attack. The design of the munitions recovered in both attacks are identical, and match a design of munition used in a January 30 2017 chlorine attack in Marj al-Sultan, around 8km southeast of Douma.

The rockets are based on modified Iranian 107mm artillery rockets, with the explosive warhead replaced by a large gas cylinder, and additional tail fins added to the rocket. In all three attacks the design of the rockets are identical, and in some cases rockets from the 2018 attacks share the same lot numbers, indicating they are from the same manufacturing batch. This strongly indicates that the rockets used in the 2018 attacks would have originated from the same source.

https://www.bellingcat.com/news/men...chlorine-used-chemical-weapon-douma-damascus/


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Rebels shot down a Russian SU-25 fighter jet as it was bombing civilians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959807906374963200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The scene shows, what according to Syrian rebels were fires caused by Russian military plane shot down by rebel forces near Idlib, Syria, reportedly on February 3, 2018, in this still image obtained from social media via Reuters.
*http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/world/syrian-rebels-down-russian-warplane-kill-pilot/538552.html
Amman/Moscow, February 3*
Syrian rebels shot down a Russian warplane on Saturday and killed its pilot on the ground after he ejected from the plane, Russia’s defence ministry and Syrian rebels said.

The SU-25 came down in an area of northern Idlib province that has seen heavy air strikes and fighting on the ground between Syria’s government forces backed by Russia and Iran, and rebel groups opposed to President Bashar al-Assad.

Syrians opposed to Assad see Russia as an invading force they blame for the deaths of thousands of civilians since Moscow joined the war on the side of the government in 2015.

The US State Department said it had seen reports about the incident and allegations that the United States provided missiles to groups in Syria.

“The United States has never provided MANPAD missiles to any group in Syria, and we are deeply concerned that such weapons are being used,” said State Department spokeswoman Heather Nauert. “The solution to the violence is a return to the Geneva process as soon as possible and we call on Russia to live up to its commitments in that regards.”

The Russian plane was shot down over the town of Khan al-Subl near the city of Saraqeb, close to a major highway where the Syrian army and Iranian-backed militias are trying to advance, a rebel source said.

Although the Russian pilot escaped the crash, he was killed by rebels who had tried to capture him, the source said.

Tharir al-Sham, a jihadist group spearheaded by the former Syrian branch of al Qaeda, claimed responsibility for shooting down the plane on social media, saying one of its fighters had scored a direct hit with a shoulder launched anti-aircraft missile.

“This work is the least we can do to revenge our people. Let the criminal invaders know that our skies are not a picnic and they will not pass through without paying a price, God willing,” senior commander Mahmoud Turkomani said in a statement released by the group.

Russia’s Defence Ministry also said that the aircraft was downed by a portable surface-to-air missile. The pilot reported that he had ejected by parachute, it said, and he was later killed on the ground.

“The pilot died in a fight with terrorists,” the ministry said.

*Plane wreckage*
TASS news agency quoted the Russian Defence Ministry as saying Moscow retaliated with a strike from an undisclosed high-precision weapon that killed more than 30 militants in an area of Idlib province where the plane was downed.

The Syrian opposition released footage on social media that purported to show the wreckage of the plane and the body of the pilot surrounded by fighters.

Rebels said the downed warplane had taken part in strikes that targeted civilian convoys fleeing along a major Syrian highway from villages that the army and foreign militias had overrun.

Syria’s civil war, which is now entering its eighth year, has killed hundreds of thousands of people and driven more than 11 million from their homes.

A Russian plane was blamed for the death of seven civilians and scores of injuries after cars were targeted on the highway, according to a witness and two rebels sources.

Syrian soldiers and Iranian-backed militiamen were now around twelve kilometres from Saraqeb, advancing toward the Damascus-Aleppo highway under cover of heavy Russian air strikes, two opposition sources said.

At least five civilians were killed in Saraqeb city on Saturday, which residents blamed on Russian planes.

Syrians in rebel-held areas say they can distinguish between Russian warplanes and those of the Syrian air force, because the Russian planes fly at higher altitude.

Residents say thousands of people have been forced by air strikes to flee the area, moving further north to the safety of makeshift camps on the Syrian side of the Turkish border.

Russia’s Defence Ministry regularly says it targets only hardline Islamist militants in Syria. Reuters


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960447422769057792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960460657568157696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960289774392299522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960450422765957120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960608405063897088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960246248149323776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

One day without airstrikes and FSA already took 10+ towns...
One Manpads and ASSad/Iran forces already collapsing... I'm pretty sure they are begging RU to re-start airstrikes... Let's see how long will it last...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960802281674469376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960821007744462848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

If i was FSA i would go talk with russia about, let them stay wher they are. Power shifting, the assad/iran is not strong.


Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960447422769057792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960460657568157696
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960289774392299522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960450422765957120




Wel they have let the ypg fighters pas and with weapons, so we are sending a block and they got frustated. This time they will get hit if they do something stupid.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1240811/middle-east

“The number of unexploded ordnance in Raqqa is something that we have never seen before. Extreme. Every house, every room, every inch of the city,” he said.

Landmines are causing 50-70 casualties a week — about the number that usually hit all of Afghanistan in a year — he said.

An alliance of Kurdish and Arab militias backed by a US-led coalition captured Raqqa in November after a long campaign to besiege the city followed by months of fighting inside it.

As well as land mines and improvised explosives planted by Daesh, there may also be undetonated bombs and missiles used by the coalition in its massive blitz of Raqqa.

The jihadist group still holds a few scattered pockets in Syria and Iraq, but has lost almost all its possessions in the two countries, where at its height it ruled over millions of people.

As when attacked in other parts of its self-declared “caliphate,” it used many booby traps as a tactic against its advancing foes. But in Raqqa many of the hidden bombs appear aimed at civilians.

“It is vicious to think they are deliberately planted to kill, to kill civilians, to kill people,” said Moumtzis.

*http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...-in-Syrias-Ghouta-even-as-UN-pleads-for-truce

Damascus* — Fresh air strikes by the Syrian military on the rebel-held enclave of Eastern Ghouta, near Damascus, killed at least 16 civilians on Tuesday, a monitoring group said.

"There were 16 killed, two of them children, in intensive air raids carried out by the regime against several regions of Eastern Ghouta," Rami Abdel Rahman, the head of the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said.

The Britain-based war monitor said Syrian government aircraft and shelling hit the towns of Harasta, Hamouriya, Douma and other parts of the eastern Ghouta pocket near the capital.

The United Nations in Syria appealed on Tuesday for a one-month truce in the conflict to allow aid to reach hundreds of thousands of civilians in urgent need of assistance.

In a statement issued in Damascus, the UN said a humanitarian crisis was unfolding in several parts of the country to which it was not being given access.

The UN's humanitarian coordinator and top envoys in Syria called "for an immediate cessation of hostilities lasting for at least one month throughout Syria."

The measure would "enable the delivery of humanitarian aid and services, evacuation of the critically sick and wounded, and alleviation of people's suffering, to the extent possible, wherever they are," the UN said.

On Monday, regime bombardment killed nearly 30 people in a rebel enclave near, as Syria's seven-year conflict left civilians paying a heavy price.

Residents across several Syrian battlefronts have reported escalating bombardment and have accused Syrian troops of deploying toxic chemicals against rebel-held zones.

The United States on Monday said there was “obvious evidence” of multiple chlorine gas attacks in recent weeks, including in the opposition-held enclave of Eastern Ghouta near Damascus.

On Monday, dozens of air strikes and artillery fire battered Eastern Ghouta, according to the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

"Twenty-nine civilians were killed and dozens were wounded," said the war monitor's head, Rami Abdel Rahman.

The deadliest raids on Monday hit a market in the town of Beit Sawa, killing 10 civilians including two children.

Another nine civilians, two of them children and one a local rescue worker, were killed in Arbin.

Eastern Ghouta is included in a de-escalation deal agreed last year by rebel ally Turkey and government supporters Iran and Russia.

But violence has ramped up there in recent weeks, and this month alone, chlorine is suspected of having been used on two occasions in munitions launched by the regime on Eastern Ghouta.

A third accusation of toxic gas use came from Idlib, an opposition-controlled province in the country's northwest that also falls in a de-escalation zone.

Nearly a dozen people were treated for breathing difficulties on Sunday after Syrian government raids on the town of Saraqeb, the Observatory said.

Mohammad Ghaleb Tannari, a doctor in a nearby town, said his hospital had treated 11 people.

"All the cases we received had symptoms consistent with inhaling the toxic chlorine gas, including exhaustion, difficulty breathing, and coughing," he told AFP.

The United States and Russia clashed at the UN Security Council on Monday over a push by Washington to condemn reported chlorine gas attacks in Syria.

On Jan. 20, Turkish forces backing Syrian rebels launched a major operation against the Kurdish-controlled region of Afrin in the north of the country.

Large numbers of people who were displaced by last year's operations against the Islamic State group in the Raqa and Deir Ezzor regions are still in urgent need of humanitarian relief.

The UN said existing agreements on the delivery of aid were not being honored and stressed that "if access was granted, three convoys could be dispatched each week, reaching over 700,000 people in these areas in two months."

While the fighting is abating in some parts of the country, the humanitarian crisis is still in full swing and aid groups predict a further 1.5 million people will be displaced in 2018. — Agencies









http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkey-makes-pyd-pkks-4-km-ditch-in-syria-unusable/1056026



By Omer Koparan and Dildar Baykan

*AZEZ, Syria *

Turkish soldiers and Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters uncovered a 4-kilometer (2.5-mile) long ditch used by terrorist PYD/PKK group in a liberated village during Turkey’s ongoing Operation Olive Branch in northwestern Syria.

On the 18th day of the operation, the 3.5-meter deep and 3-meter wide ditch linking Dikmetas, under control of terror group, and opposition-held Yazibag villages was discovered.

Opposition forces, later, filled the ditch with soil and made it unusable.

A total of 970 PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terrorists have been "neutralized" since the launch of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's Afrin region, the military said on Tuesday.

A total of 36 locations, including 23 villages and 11 strategic hills have been liberated so far in the operation.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch along with the Free Syrian Army (FSA) to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said only terror targets are being destroyed and that "utmost importance and sensitivity" is being put on avoiding harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012, when the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

************
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/russian-airstrikes-kill-4-civilians-in-syrias-idlib/1056085
*IDLIB, Syria*

Four civilians were killed on Tuesday when Russian fighter jets conducted a series of airstrikes in northern Syria, according to local civil-defense officials. 

Both Russia and the Assad regime have continued to carry out fierce airstrikes, both in central Idlib and in rural areas, Mustafa Haj Youssef, head of the White Helmets civil-defense agency in Idlib, told Anadolu Agency. 

“Four civilians lost their lives due to airstrikes carried out by Russian warplanes in Idlib’s town of Saraqib and the villages of Termala and Al-Gadfa,” Youssef said. 

He went on to note that the bodies of eight other civilians killed two days earlier had been unearthed from the rubble of collapsed structures on Tuesday. 

According to civil-defense officials, the death toll is expected to rise further as the airstrikes continue. 

Over the course of the last week, dozens of civilians have been killed in Idlib as Russian and regime warplanes target residential areas and refugee camps. 

Notably, Idlib falls within a network of de-escalation zones -- endorsed by Turkey, Russia and Iran -- in which acts of aggression are expressly prohibited. 

Controlled largely by armed anti-regime groups, Idlib has remained the target of intense airstrikes for the last two months. In January alone, 211 civilians were killed and another 1,447 injured. 

Syria remains locked in a devastating conflict that began in 2011, when the Assad regime cracked down on demonstrators with disproportionate force and unexpected ferocity.

*****
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/downed-su-25-jet-pilots-body-handed-over-to-russia/1055859


*MOSCOW *

Downed Su-25 fighter jet pilot's body has been delivered to Russia, according to the Russian Defense Ministry Tuesday.

"The body of Roman Filipov has been returned, thanks to the actions of Russian intelligence service and Turkish Armed Forces," the ministry said in a statement.

A farewell ceremony at the request of Filipov's family will be held on Feb. 7 in Russian southern city of Voronezh, it added.

On Saturday, a Russian Su-25 fighter jet was shot down while flying over the Idlib de-escalation zone.

Located in northern Syria near the Turkish border, the Idlib province was declared a de-escalation zone.

In the de-escalation zones -- endorsed by Turkey, Russia and Iran -- acts of aggression are expressly prohibited.

******
http://aa.com.tr/en/life/pyd-pkk-rocket-attack-devastates-family-in-north-syria/1055880
The PYD/PKK terror organization has once again demonstrated its ugly face by destroying dreams of the Tavil family, who live in Azaz district of Aleppo in northern Syria.

It is well known that the PYD/PKK targets mosques, hospitals and schools. On Monday, the terror group targeted Tavil family in Azaz with rockets as they were heading to work on a farm; a child lost his life while five others were injured in the incident.

The Tavil family lost their 10-year-old son, Abir, on Monday. Words cannot describe the pain experienced by the family, they said.

Among other family members injured in the rocket attack were: 2-year-old Surayya, 4-year-old Ahmad, 11-year-old Yousuf and 13-year-old Sayma and their uncle.

Sayma, who was taken to a hospital in southern Kilis province, will be operated upon Tuesday. The young girl remains unaware of the death of her brother Abir.

'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
ALEPPO, SYRIA - JANUARY 30: A member of Free Syrian Army (FSA) patrols near a tunnel, which was used by PKK/PYD terror groups, after Turkish Armed Forces and FSA freed a village then discovered the tunnel within the "Operation Olive Branch" launched in Syria's Afrin region, on January 30, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Emin Sansar - Anadolu Agency




'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
ALEPPO, SYRIA - JANUARY 30: Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA) patrol near a tunnel, which was used by PKK/PYD terror groups, after Turkish Armed Forces and FSA freed a village then discovered the tunnel within the "Operation Olive Branch" launched in Syria's Afrin region, on January 30, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Emin Sansar - Anadolu Agency )





'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
ALEPPO, SYRIA - JANUARY 30: A member of Free Syrian Army (FSA) enters a tunnel, which was used by PKK/PYD terror groups, after Turkish Armed Forces and FSA freed a village then discovered the tunnel within the "Operation Olive Branch" launched in Syria's Afrin region, on January 30, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Emin Sansar - Anadolu Agency )

 



Operation Olive Branch
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 1: Military vehicles and personnel of Turkey are being dispatched to Turkey’s Hatay border to support the units within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin region, on February 01, 2018 in Hatay, Turkey. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Burak Milli - Anadolu Agency )




Operation Olive Branch
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 1: Military vehicles and personnel of Turkey are being dispatched to Turkey’s Hatay border to support the units within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin region, on February 01, 2018 in Hatay, Turkey. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Burak Milli - Anadolu Agency )

 



'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 01: A photo taken from Turkey's Hatay province shows Turkish Armed Forces' artillery as they continue to hit PYD/PKK terror group targets within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 01, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Eren Bozkurt - Anadolu Agency )



 
 
Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 01: A photo taken from Turkey's Hatay province shows Turkish Armed Forces' artillery as they continue to hit PYD/PKK terror group targets within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 01, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Eren Bozkurt - Anadolu Agency )




'
'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 01: A photo taken from Turkey's Hatay province shows Turkish Armed Forces' artillery as they continue to hit PYD/PKK terror group targets within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 01, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Eren Bozkurt - Anadolu Agency )




'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 01: A photo taken from Turkey's Hatay province shows Turkish Armed Forces' artillery as they continue to hit PYD/PKK terror group targets within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 01, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Eren Bozkurt - Anadolu Agency )






http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ov...egic-areas-captured-in-afrin-operation-126857







A total of 970 YPG and ISIL militants have been “neutralized” since the launch of “Operation Olive Branch” in Syria’s Afrin district, the military said on Feb. 6. 

Turkish authorities often use the word “neutralized” to imply the militants in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

In a statement, the Turkish General Staff said 23 People's Protection Units (YPG) and Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL) militants had been neutralized on Feb. 6.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched “Operation Olive Branch” to clear “YPG and ISIL militants” from Syria’s northwestern Afrin district.

*Afrin village captured* 

Turkish forces and the Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Feb. 5 captured another village from YPG militants in Syria’s Afrin. 

According to a correspondent based in the region, Dikmetaş village in the town of Sharan and Mount Sirghaya were both cleared of militants.

Since the beginning of Turkey’s “Operation Olive Branch” on Jan. 20, the Turkish Armed Forces and the FSA have managed to capture 36 strategic areas.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> If i was FSA i would go talk with russia about, let them stay wher they are. Power shifting, the assad/iran is not strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Wel they have let the ypg fighters pas and with weapons, so we are sending a block and they got frustated. This time they will get hit if they do something stupid.



Let's say you are you...and I, for years killed you mother, then father, then sister/brother then your son/daughter... and laugh about it... 

I only left you alive... for you to remember those days where you had to take your mother head 10 meters from her body... your father...with a face that beyond recognition... and the legs/hands left of your own brothers/sisters...
I let you live... for you to remember endlessly how un-powerful and weak you were... A simple pityfull man crying like a baby at his own despair...
I let you live... for you to have only a shitty future... die with them by your own hands /Runway as far as possible and let those pictures haunt you till your last breath...or take revenge...

Now I ask you again...What will you do if you were an FSA soldier?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's say you are you...and I, for years killed you mother, then father, then sister/brother then your son/daughter... and laugh about it...
> 
> I only left you alive... for you to remember those days where you had to take your mother head 10 meters from her body... your father...with a face that beyond recognition... and the legs/hands left of your own brothers/sisters...
> I let you live... for you to remember endlessly how un-powerful and weak you were... A simple pityfull man crying like a baby at his own despair...
> I let you live... for you to have only a shitty future... die with them by your own hands /Runway as far as possible and let those pictures haunt you till your last breath...or take revenge...
> 
> Now I ask you again...What will you do if you were an FSA soldier?




I understand what you mean, it is not easy to ask like that. If they cut support to assad/iran then the war will be over. I can't imagine what i would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria attacks kill dozens in rebel-held Eastern Ghouta*
10 hours ago




Rebel-held Eastern Ghouta has been under a government siege since 2013 [Anadolu]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

UN to probe Syria gas attacks but what about past ones?today
Syria, Russia escalate air raids on rebel-held areastoday
Will 2018 be the year of return to Syria?yesterday
Syrian refugees 'at risk of being pushed to return'yesterday
At least 47 people have been killed in Eastern Ghouta near the Syrian capital following heavy aerial bombardment by Syrian and Russian forces, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported.

The latest casualties on Tuesday bring to 78 the total number of deaths in the last 24 hours in the rebel-held area near Damascus, the UK-based war monitor said.

"Today there is no safe area at all," Siraj Mahmoud, head of the civil defence rescue service outside Damascus, told Reuters news agency.

"Right now, we have people under rubble, the targeting is ongoing, warplanes on residential neighbourhoods."

The Syrian Observatory said it was the highest number of deaths recorded in one day since attacks escalated six weeks ago. More than 335 people have been killed since then.

Syria, Russia escalate air raids on rebel-held areas


It warned the death toll could rise as bodies were still being pulled from the rubble and many of the 197 wounded were in critical condition.

In Damascus, the office of Russia's trade mission in Syria was bombed on Tuesday, according to its foreign ministry.

There were no reported casualties, though the building was heavily damaged by the blast, Russia's Tass news agency quoted the ministry as saying.

It didn't say who was responsible for the attack.

Syria's state SANA news agency reported at least three people were killed in shelling on Tuesday from rebel areas on parts of the old city of Damascus.

*Ceasefire?*
The UN mission in Syria issued a statement in Damascus on Tuesday calling for a month-long truce.

The halt would "enable the delivery of humanitarian aid and services, evacuation of the critically sick and wounded, and alleviation of people's suffering", the statement said.

A source from the civil defence inside Eastern Ghouta told Al Jazeera dozens of air raids hit several residential neighbourhoods.

The source said he could confirm at least 20 deaths, adding a rocket landed near his home. 





Civil defence rescue members carry a wounded man in Eastern Ghouta on Tuesday [Anadolu]
Images posted by the Turkish news agency Anadolu showed members of the civil defence team trying to rescue people from the wreckage of the attacks in the town of Sabqa on Tuesday. 

Eastern Ghouta has been under a government siege since 2013, and there are an estimated 400,000 people living in the area.

The news came as Paulo Pinheiro, head of the UN-mandated International Commission of Inquiry on Syria, announced on Tuesday his team is probing reports that weaponised chlorine may have been used on two recent attacks in Eastern Ghouta and Idlib province. 

He described the recent air raids as "extremely troubling", adding the attacks make "a mockery of the so-called 'de-escalation zones'".

Pinheiro said the attacks on Eastern Ghouta involve "the international crimes of indiscriminate bombardment and deliberate starvation of the civilian population".

INSIDE STORY
Syria war crimes probe: Will anyone be charged?
SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...ebel-held-eastern-ghouta-180206121436971.html


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1240906/middle-east

ANKARA: A deadly attack carried out by Iranian militias on Turkish troops deep inside Syria has cast renewed doubt on the survival of a de-escalation agreement meant to ease tensions between three of the main powers enmeshed in the long-running conflict.

The assault on the outpost in Idlib province, southwest of Aleppo city, on Monday night killed one Turkish soldier and injured five others. The Turkish military retaliated with rocket fire, but experts have told Arab News that the bloodshed could be a sign of further trouble to come.

Last year officials from Ankara, Tehran and Moscow agreed to set up a series of de-escalation zones in Syria that were supposed to reduce violence between anti-government insurgents and forces fighting in support of Syrian President Bashar Assad.

The UN backed the move but all three countries remain deeply involved in the conflict and Monday night’s attack was just the latest indication that their detente is in danger of collapsing into a new wave of violence.

Huseyin Bagci, a professor of international relations at Ankara’s Middle East Technical University, said the deal — struck in Kazakhstan’s capital Astana — was “still valid” but “the three guarantor countries should immediately meet and discuss the ongoing problems with each other.”

He anticipated more clashes between Iran’s proxy forces and Turkish troops in the coming weeks, as both powers seek to exert their influence over Idlib — a province controlled by the former Al-Qaeda affiliate group Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham.

The outpost that was attacked on Monday had only been established that morning. It is the fourth observation point the Turkish military has set up in Idlib, with a further eight still due to be built under the terms of the Astana deal, but its construction came at a particularly delicate time.

On Jan. 20, the Turkish military launched Operation Olive Branch against Kurdish fighters belonging to militias including the People’s Protection Units (YPG) stationed in the nearby Syrian district of Afrin. Ankara has since portrayed the offensive as a successful attempt to root out separatists threatening its sovereignty but Damascus fears Turkish troops are moving deeper into Syrian territory in an attempt to establish a permanent presence in the country.

The Syrian civil war has turned into a battleground for regional and international powers since it first began with a wave of civil unrest against the Assad regime in 2011. The regime responded to the peaceful protests in brutal fashion, arresting and killing thousands of its opponents and deliberately stoking the flames of an Islamist insurgency.

Under the guise of fighting terrorism and protecting one of its main allies, Iran has become increasingly involved in the war. There was further evidence of this close relationship after Monday night’s attack, with the Syrian army yesterday (Tuesday) deploying anti-aircraft missiles to the front lines in Aleppo and Idlib in an apparent warning to Ankara not to retaliate further.

Tehran has also urged Turkey to stop its military offensive against the Kurdish separatists, accusing it of breaching Syrian sovereignty and destabilizing the region.

Meanwhile, Russia still finds itself mired in the conflict almost three years after first launching airstrikes against opposition groups fighting the Assad regime. Last Saturday, one of its pilots blew himself up with a grenade to avoid being captured by insurgents after his plane was shot down over Idlib.

Timur Akhmetov, a researcher at the Moscow-backed Russian International Affairs Council, told Arab News that the latest clash between Turkey and Iranian-sponsored militias might yet develop into a major new fault-line in the war.

“It would not be unrealistic to expect confrontation between Turkey-backed groups and pro-Assad forces in the coming days. The decisive factor, however, will be the absence of Russian air support in any offensives against Turkish interests,” he said.

*Turkish forces free village from PYD/PKK in Afrin*
Hill in northern Afrin also cleared of terrorists during Operation Olive Branch






*ANKARA/AFRIN, Syria*
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-forces-free-village-from-pyd-pkk-in-afrin/1056959
Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) have liberated another village in Afrin, northwestern Syria, according to an Anadolu Agency correspondent on the ground.

Sheikh Horuz village as well as Hawouz hill in northern Afrin were cleared of PYD/PKK terrorists during ongoing Operation Olive Branch.

The Turkish forces and FSA have liberated a total of 40 zones, including 24 villages and 12 strategic mountains or hills since the onset of Operation Olive Branch.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, the military said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being taken to not harm any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.


----------



## Aramagedon

Russian surprise for terrorists:






Russian surprise for Yankees:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961378018164748289
*Living Under Assad’s Siege*

Eastern Ghouta has been turned into a concentration camp by the Assad regime. Mr. Assad has perfected a system of political nihilism, which wipes out people who oppose it and enslaves those who acquiesce and submit. Even after five years of siege and bombardment, the residents are holding on to human dignity, mourning each death, not turning callous in the face of its familiarity. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/07/...tml?mtrref=www.facebook.com&assetType=opinion


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1241926/middle-east

JISREEN: A fourth consecutive day of heavy regime bombing raids on the rebel-held enclave of Eastern Ghouta near Damascus killed 22 on Thursday, a monitor said.

The civilian toll was first reported at nine on Thursday morning but almost immediately began to rise, mirroring previous bloody days in the besieged district.

Wednesday's strikes hit at least six different locations in Eastern Ghouta, said the head of the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, Rami Abdel Rahman.

The highest toll was in the town of Jisreen, where eight civilians were killed.

An AFP correspondent there said the strikes hit near a school, a market and a mosque.

Vegetable stalls in the market were overturned and damaged, and a motionless body lay outside the mosque.
Rescue teams rushed to the district and pulled three children and a woman out of the rubble.

Moayad al-Hafi, a rescue worker, said his team was hit in a double-tap strike as they were pulling bodies out in Jisreen.

"As we were pulling out the children and the dead from under the rubble, they targeted us with five rockets -- directly targeting us," said Hafi, 24.

*****






http://www.arabnews.com/node/1241846/middle-east

DAMASCUS: Syrian state media confirmed Thursday that dozens of fighters were killed in US-led coalition strikes overnight but appeared to deny the victims were soldiers.

“In a new aggression and in an attempt to support terrorism, coalition forces targeted popular forces” in the eastern province of Deir Ezzor, state television said, apparently referring to paramilitary groups allied to the regime.
According to a US military official, at least 100 pro-regime fighters were killed in what the US Central Command said were retaliatory strikes.

State media acknowledged that what it termed “popular forces” were targeting the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces, which are supported by the coalition and host its advisers on its bases.

The state news agency SANA said the fighters hit by the coalition were “battling Daesh terrorist and SDF groups,” referring to the Daesh jihadist group and the Kurdish-dominated militia respectively.


----------



## Solomon2

Hindustani78 said:


> ...the strikes hit near a school, a market and a mosque..."As we were pulling out the children and the dead from under the rubble, they targeted us with five rockets -- directly targeting us,"


If it's not non-Muslims killing Muslims the Pakistanis here don't seem to care about bombed mosques and targeted civilians in faraway places.


----------



## 925boy

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961378018164748289
> *Living Under Assad’s Siege*
> 
> Eastern Ghouta has been turned into a concentration camp by the Assad regime. Mr. Assad has perfected a system of political nihilism, which wipes out people who oppose it and enslaves those who acquiesce and submit. Even after five years of siege and bombardment, the residents are holding on to human dignity, mourning each death, not turning callous in the face of its familiarity.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/07/...tml?mtrref=www.facebook.com&assetType=opinion


They call it "seige" after they've supported terrorists and those terrorists got cleared out, now they want nice treatment from their govt. This is the same crap some sunnis did in Iraq- they supported ISIS as retaliatioin against the central govt and when ISIS got vanquished they started complaining they were being "mistreated",but they conveniently forgot when they were actively supporting ISIS and other terrorists against their "government".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SAA Grad launcher


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961706507053256706
SAA T-62M tanks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961713265926705152


----------



## Aramagedon

*US airstrikes kill 15 civilians in Syria's Dayr al-Zawr*





The file photo taken by the US Air Forces Central Command shows a pair of US Air Force F-15E warplanes flying over northern Iraq after conducting airstrikes in Syria. (Via AFP)
Fresh air raids conducted by the US have claimed the lives of 15 civilians, including seven women, in Syria’s eastern Dayr al-Zawr Province.

Civil sources told Syria's official _SANA _news agency on Thursday that US warplanes had targeted several houses in the town of al-Sha’afa in eastern Dayr al-Zawr.

The deadly attacks also injured a number of people, some critically, and caused massive damage to their properties, according to the sources.

Meanwhile, the so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights confirmed the fatal strikes, but put the death toll at 13.

The Daesh Takfiri terrorist group still holds patches of the desert on either side of the Euphrates River in the oil-rich Dayr al-Zawr Province.

The US and its allies have been bombarding what they call Daesh positions inside Syria since September 2014 without any authorization from the Damascus government or a UN mandate.

The strikes, however, have on many occasions resulted in civilian casualties and failed to fulfill their declared aim of countering terrorism.

The Syrian Foreign Ministry has on several occasions written to the UN, complaining that the US was flagrantly violating the sovereignty of Syria by targeting residential neighborhoods.

*Source:* *PressTV*


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

thermobaric strike in Idlib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961604654248484865


----------



## ejaz007

*East Ghouta reels under intense Russian, Syrian bombing*
by Zouhir Al Shimale & Ammar al-Bushy
15 hours ago

*MORE ON *US-led air raids in Syria 'kill 100 pro-Assad fighters'today

Air attacks on Eastern Ghouta and Idlib kill nearly 200today
Syria war escalates: International push for territorytoday
Syria's civil war explained from the beginningtoday
Residents and medical sources in Eastern Ghouta have warned that the Damascus suburb is running short of food, water and medical supplies amid intense Russian and Syrian bombardment of the rebel-held area.

The area's designation as a de-escalation zone by Turkey and allies of the Syrian government, such as Russia and Iran, has not prevented Syrian forces aided by Moscow from trying to capture the area.

Nearly 200 people have died in four days of intense bombardment in the area, whose 400,000 residents have been besieged since 2013. 

WATCH: Syria war - Hospitals being deliberately targeted, medics say (2:31)


Ahmed Al-Khaled, a wheelchair-bound 34-year-old father of two, told Al Jazeera the area was being "pounded by rockets" day and night by Syrian warplanes, and that residents had few places where they could seek safety.

"When the bombing happens, we don't hide in basements because people die in them," he said.

"The rockets being used tear the buildings apart and people get buried under the rubble where they hide," he explained.

Khaled said Syrian and Russian forces made no distinction between civilian and military targets and that the simplest of tasks was fraught with the danger of death.

"My wife goes to get food from a nearby street every day and says a last goodbye whenever she leaves...like a last farewell - in case she dies and never comes back again."

*'Catastrophic situation'*
Ahmad Ahmad, a local councillor, told Al Jazeera that Eastern Ghouta was facing a "catastrophic situation".

"People here feel that there is no shelter or safe place to avoid the shelling," he said, adding: "I feel a serious threat to my and my family's life."

Ahmad explained that, given the shortages of food and water, many were taking desperate measures to stay alive.

"We are suffering from a major shortage of drinking water and food. 



WATCH
24:45


*Is Syria's de-escalation deal done?*


"We're depending on wells that we've drilled ourselves...water, which according to laboratory analysis is not drinkable."

Even hospitals and clinics, already suffering from a lack of medical supplies, have not been spared the violence.

Aid groups had previously condemned the Syrian government's targeting of medical facilities and said at least 10 hospitals had been put out of commission by air raids since December of last year.

Dr Abdul Wahab Abu Yahya, who is based in the area, told Al Jazeera that medics were struggling to save victims of the violence due to the combined effect of the attacks and a dearth of supplies.

"There isn't a secure place in the hospital to properly operate on patients," he said.

"Even when the situation is calm, we face difficulties running generators for the hospitals- the shortage of fuel is making it hard for us to save the lives of those who are getting injured.

Abu Yahya said there were "piles of injured people" at his hospital and that he was struggling with a lack of staff and medical supplies.

"We hope that this barbaric campaign against us will stop," he said.

After seven years of civil war, and with help from Iranian-backed ground forces and Russian air cover, Syria's government has the upper hand against rebels, who have just two major areas under their control; Idlib in Northern Syria and Eastern Ghouta in Damascus.

Buoyed by a feeling that momentum is on their side, forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad have pushed to recapture those areas from the opposition.

Opponents of the Syrian government say that effort has involved the use of indiscriminate attacks against civilians and the use of chemical weapons.

Around 500,000 people have died in the war, according to monitoring groups. 

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...e-russian-syrian-bombing-180208094328198.html


----------



## taubin

925boy said:


> They call it "seige" after they've supported terrorists and those terrorists got cleared out, now they want nice treatment from their govt. This is the same crap some sunnis did in Iraq- they supported ISIS as retaliatioin against the central govt and when ISIS got vanquished they started complaining they were being "mistreated",but they conveniently forgot when they were actively supporting ISIS and other terrorists against their "government".


 For majority of the worlds humanity , it is Assad and his supporters who are the terrorists and for sure the people of Ghouta dont support him ..... Infact they hate him as a swine is to be hated .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

taubin said:


> For majority of the worlds humanity , it is Assad and his supporters who are the terrorists and for sure the people of Ghouta dont support him ..... Infact they hate him as a swine is to be hated .....


if he supported a different camp he was a saint in the eye of the majority of the world


----------



## 925boy

taubin said:


> For majority of the worlds humanity , it is Assad and his supporters who are the terrorists and for sure the people of Ghouta dont support him ..... Infact they hate him as a swine is to be hated .....


Ok.so who represents "majority of the world"? The UN right? Well the UN still recognizes Assad as the legitimate leader of syria while most of the opposition are literally labelled by the UN as terrorists.this is not to say Assad govt hasn't done nasty things.but it's a nasty war and both sides are evil.but if it's Assad vs the terrorists,I know who I support.besides,if the world and regional powers stayed out of this civil war from the get go Assad won't have almost lost.facts.and people like u actually have no realistic better alt to assad.face it. You have hypothetical and dreams of a better syria but in realistic terms that's mostly an illusion.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/world/100-pro-assad-fighters-killed-in-us-strikes/540949.html

Washington/Beirut: More than 100 fighters aligned with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad were killed overnight when the US led coalition forces repelled their attack in eastern Syria, a US official said. The heavy death toll underscored the large size of the attack, which the US official said included about 500 opposing forces, backed by artillery, tanks, multiple-launch rocket systems and mortars.

In reports that appeared to confirm the official’s comments, Syrian state media said the US-led coalition against Islamic State had bombed pro-government forces east of the Euphrates river in Deir al-Zor province. One of the state TV outlets reported “dozens of dead and wounded”. Reuters

******

REUTERS | *Published — *Friday 9 February 2018





Turkish forces continue attacks on Kurdish militants in Syria

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1242606/middle-east

ISTANBUL: Turkish warplanes hit Kurdish YPG militia targets in Syria’s Afrin region, the army said on Friday, and a monitoring group reported that seven fighters and two civilians were killed in strikes.

The overnight attacks came after a lull in Turkish air strikes following the shooting down of a Russian warplane elsewhere in Syria last weekend.

The air strikes destroyed 19 targets including ammunition depots, shelters and gun positions, the armed forces said in a statement without specifying when the raids were conducted. The raids began at midnight, state-run Anadolu news agency said.

Seven YPG fighter and two civilians were killed in the strikes, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based group that monitors the war in Syria.

Turkey had halted air strikes as Russia worked on its air defense system in the wake of the shooting down by Syrian rebels of a Russian warplane in Idlib province on February 3, Turkey’s Hurriyet newspaper reported.

Ankara launched an air and ground offensive in Afrin on January 20 against the YPG, which it views as a terrorist group and an extension of the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) that has waged a three-decade insurgency on Turkish soil.

Turkey’s President Tayyip Erdogan and Russian President Vladimir Putin spoke by telephone on Thursday and agreed to strengthen military and security service coordination in Syria, according to the Kremlin.

The YPG and its allies have set up three autonomous cantons in the north, including Afrin, since the Syrian conflict began in 2011.

Their territory has expanded since they joined forces with the US to fight Daesh militants — although Washington opposes their autonomy plans, as does Syrian President Bashar Assad’s government.

US support for the Kurdish-led forces has infuriated Turkey, which views growing Kurdish power as a security threat along its frontier.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-free-syrian-army-forces-capture-villages-in-w-afrin/1058673

By Burak Karacaoglu and Esref Musa

*IDLIB, Syria*

Turkish and Free Syrian Army (FSA) forces on Friday liberated five more villages from PYD/PKK terrorists as part of Operation Olive Branch in northwestern Syria, according to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground.

The villages of Nesriyya and Dukkan in Jandaris, western Afrin were cleared of PYD/PKK terrorists during the operation.

Turkish troops and the FSA also cleared the Nesriyya Hill from terrorists.

Later in the day, Turkish troops and the FSA also cleared the villages of Iskan and Juqali Fawqani, also in Jandaris. 

The Orta Cakalli village in the town of Shaykh al-Hadid, western Afrin, was also liberated from terrorists later.

Last night, Turkish aircraft carried out airstrikes in various locations of Afrin, including Mt. Baflun, the village of Sheik Huruz, the towns of Sheran and Jandaris, as well as some terrorist meeting points.

Since the operation began, Turkish forces and the FSA have liberated a total of 46 zones, including 29 villages and 13 strategic mountains and hills.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrian people from terrorist cruelty and oppression.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, the military said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being shown to avoid harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

*************
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkey-3-iraqi-nationals-arrested-over-daesh-link/1058820
By Recep Bilek

*SAMSUN, Turkey*

At least three Iraqi nationals were arrested on Friday in Turkey's Black Sea province Samsun over suspected links to Daesh terror group, security sources said. 

Police seized their digital devices for investigation, said the source who refused to be named due to restrictions on talking to the media.

On Wednesday, police arrested six other Iraqi nationals over Daesh links during a counter-terror operation in the city.

Turkish security forces have been involved in a long-running campaign to thwart Daesh attacks.

************
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkish-police-arrest-19-pkk-linked-terrorists/1058872
*KOCAELI, Turkey*

Turkish police have arrested a total of 19 suspects in northwestern Turkey for their alleged links to PKK terrorist group, a police official said on Friday.

The counter-terrorism operation was conducted to arrest 21 suspects, who are accused of making terror propaganda on the social media in Kocaeli province, said the official, who asked not to be named due to restrictions on talking to the media.

Among the arrested were district heads of the Peoples' Democratic Party (HDP) and Democratic Regions Party (DBP), the official added.

Police seized pictures of the PKK head Abdullah Ocalan as well as posters praising PYD-YPG, according to the source.

The PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU -- resumed its armed campaign against Turkey in July 2015.

Since then, it has been responsible for the deaths of more than 1,200 Turkish security personnel and civilians, including women and children.

On Jan.20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK -- a Syrian affiliated group of PKK -- and Daesh terrorist groups from Afrin.

The Turkish General Staff has said the Afrin operation was aimed at establishing security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as protecting the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

It said the operation was being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law.

The military also said "utmost diligence" was shown to avoid collateral damage to civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Bashar Assad regime left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

*******

*AK Party says 400 Daesh terrorists released by PYD/PKK*
Terrorist PYD/PKK released Daesh prisoners in Raqqa, Afrin and Deir ez-Zour to fight against Turkey in Syria


By Baris Gundogan

*ANKARA *
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/ak-party-says-400-daesh-terrorists-released-by-pyd-pkk/1059046

The ruling Justice and Development (AK) Party spokesman confirmed Friday that 400 Daesh prisoners had been released in northern Syria to fight Turkey.

"It is confirmed that 400 Daesh prisoners in Raqqa, Afrin and Deir ez-Zour were released on the condition that they will fight against Turkey," Mahir Unal said at a news conference following a Central Decision and Executive Board meeting of the AK Party.

Unal referred to the Russian ambassador's statements made at the UN on Thursday, saying 120 of those released entered the ranks of the PYD/PKK terror group in Syria.

Vassily Nebenzia, Russia's permanent representative to the UN, told a Security Council meeting the PYD/PKK terror group in northern Syria pardoned 400 Daesh members in early January, adding some of them to the ranks of the PYD/PKK-led group SDF.

The terrorist group struck a deal with Daesh terrorists to use them as a tool against Turkey's Operation Olive Branch in Afrin, the sources told Anadolu Agency on condition of anonymity due to security concerns.

The PYD/PKK captured many civilians who were fleeing the clashes between Kurdish and Arab opposition groups, putting them in prisons in the townships of Rajo and Jinderes in the west of Afrin, as well as in underground cells.

The number of civilians being held in prisons, with no official charges against them, is estimated at 1,100. It was also reported that some of the detainees were told they were “convicted” for life.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council’s decisions, self-defense rights under the UN charter and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost importance" is being given to not harm any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without putting up a fight.

************
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/syria-deploys-new-air-defense-systems-in-north-126893

February 06 2018 16:58:00
*Syria deploys new air defense systems in north *
*BEIRUT – Reuters*






The Syrian army has deployed new air defenses and anti-aircraft missiles to frontlines in the Aleppo and Idlib areas, a commander in the military alliance fighting in support of President Bashar al-Assad said on Feb. 5.

“They cover the air space of the Syrian north,” the commander told Reuters, describing the deployment as a “message to everyone.”
The air defenses had been sent to frontlines with militants in rural areas of Aleppo and Idlib.

The regime move came after one Turkish soldier was killed at an observation point in Idlib, where Russia and Turkey cooperate to establish a de-escalation zone as part of the Astana agreement.

Five other Turkish soldiers were slightly injured in the same mortar attack.

Turkish warplanes have been mounting air strikes against the northwestern province of Afrin as part of a major offensive targeting the People’s Protection Units, which Ankara views as a terrorist group for its links to the outlawed Kurdistan Worker’s Party (PKK).

Ahead of the Turkey’s “Operation Olive Branch,” the Syrian government had threatened to shoot down any Turkish warplanes in Syrian air space.

The U.S.-led coalition against Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) also operates in northern Syria, though some distance from Aleppo city in territory stretching from the city of Manbij to the Iraqi border.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Assad, Russia and Iran are as usual aiding Daesh in their shared bid to thwart Syrian freedom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961915506600144896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961975110180667392
*Assad regime opens terror corridor for Daesh into Idlib*

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad opened a corridor for the Daesh terrorist organization to pass into Idlib, which is a de-escalation zone. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said government forces allowed Daesh to leave a besieged pocket of territory at the intersection of Aleppo, Idlib and Hama provinces, and to go to southern Idlib.

"The regime started the operation against this pocket seven days, suddenly they were able to take 80 villages and towns after giving them a corridor," Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman said.

As the regime and Daesh advance in Idlib’s southeast, Russia is providing air support against the opposition and anti-Assad groups. Many regions frequently change hands as a result of clashes.

Hasan Haj Ali, commander of the Free Idlib Army opposition group, said his fighters were taking part in clashes with some 200 Daesh terrorists who had arrived in southern Idlib early on Friday.

"This morning at dawn we were surprised by the joint treachery by the regime and Daesh. They have six armored vehicles with them," he said.

*Assad-Daesh*

The Assad regime and Daesh have formed a tactical agreement to advance against the opposition in Idlib, which is the largest chunk of Syrian territory held by groups opposed to Assad and a de-escalation zone.

In October 2017, the Assad regime opened a path for Daesh in the Hunayfis district east of Hama, ensuring their safe passage into opposition and anti-regime-held areas in Idlib. The coordinated move combined with Russian air support enabled Assad and Daesh to make great advances within three months.

https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/assad-regime-opens-terror-corridor-for-daesh-into-idlib-3104325

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Assad, Russia and Iran are as usual aiding Daesh in their shared bid to thwart Syrian freedom.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961915506600144896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961975110180667392
> *Assad regime opens terror corridor for Daesh into Idlib*
> 
> Syrian President Bashar al-Assad opened a corridor for the Daesh terrorist organization to pass into Idlib, which is a de-escalation zone. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said government forces allowed Daesh to leave a besieged pocket of territory at the intersection of Aleppo, Idlib and Hama provinces, and to go to southern Idlib.
> 
> "The regime started the operation against this pocket seven days, suddenly they were able to take 80 villages and towns after giving them a corridor," Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman said.
> 
> As the regime and Daesh advance in Idlib’s southeast, Russia is providing air support against the opposition and anti-Assad groups. Many regions frequently change hands as a result of clashes.
> 
> Hasan Haj Ali, commander of the Free Idlib Army opposition group, said his fighters were taking part in clashes with some 200 Daesh terrorists who had arrived in southern Idlib early on Friday.
> 
> "This morning at dawn we were surprised by the joint treachery by the regime and Daesh. They have six armored vehicles with them," he said.
> 
> *Assad-Daesh*
> 
> The Assad regime and Daesh have formed a tactical agreement to advance against the opposition in Idlib, which is the largest chunk of Syrian territory held by groups opposed to Assad and a de-escalation zone.
> 
> In October 2017, the Assad regime opened a path for Daesh in the Hunayfis district east of Hama, ensuring their safe passage into opposition and anti-regime-held areas in Idlib. The coordinated move combined with Russian air support enabled Assad and Daesh to make great advances within three months.
> 
> https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/assad-regime-opens-terror-corridor-for-daesh-into-idlib-3104325



All is fair in love and war. It's not Assad's fault rebels join IS in droves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Now Assad is becoming stronger and Israel’s proxy YPG is loosing the Jews have become frisky. Moments ago Israeli jet shot down above Damascus. I’m afraid Israeli will move in with their troops soon. I hope our leaders don’t make the mistake by siding with Israel against Assad. The Syrian government is on our side in this war.


----------



## ptldM3

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Assad, Russia and Iran are as usual aiding Daesh in their shared bid to thwart Syrian freedom.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961915506600144896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961975110180667392
> *Assad regime opens terror corridor for Daesh into Idlib*
> 
> Syrian President Bashar al-Assad opened a corridor for the Daesh terrorist organization to pass into Idlib, which is a de-escalation zone. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said government forces allowed Daesh to leave a besieged pocket of territory at the intersection of Aleppo, Idlib and Hama provinces, and to go to southern Idlib.
> 
> "The regime started the operation against this pocket seven days, suddenly they were able to take 80 villages and towns after giving them a corridor," Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman said.
> 
> As the regime and Daesh advance in Idlib’s southeast, Russia is providing air support against the opposition and anti-Assad groups. Many regions frequently change hands as a result of clashes.
> 
> Hasan Haj Ali, commander of the Free Idlib Army opposition group, said his fighters were taking part in clashes with some 200 Daesh terrorists who had arrived in southern Idlib early on Friday.
> 
> "This morning at dawn we were surprised by the joint treachery by the regime and Daesh. They have six armored vehicles with them," he said.
> 
> *Assad-Daesh*
> 
> The Assad regime and Daesh have formed a tactical agreement to advance against the opposition in Idlib, which is the largest chunk of Syrian territory held by groups opposed to Assad and a de-escalation zone.
> 
> In October 2017, the Assad regime opened a path for Daesh in the Hunayfis district east of Hama, ensuring their safe passage into opposition and anti-regime-held areas in Idlib. The coordinated move combined with Russian air support enabled Assad and Daesh to make great advances within three months.
> 
> https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/assad-regime-opens-terror-corridor-for-daesh-into-idlib-3104325




How is letting ISIS go and kill Al-Quida linked terrorists "aiding" anyone? This was a smart move, in fact, it was brilliant, terrorists killing terrorists. ISIS leaves the small pocket they used to control to Syrian forces. Syrian forces gain territory without firing a bullet and ISIS gets killed by Al-Quida linked groups and visa versa.

Let them slaughter each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Turkish Armed Forces reach the de-escalation zone in Idlib
IDLIB, SYRIA - FEBRUARY 09: Military vehicles of Turkish Armed Forces reach the de-escalation zone with ceasefire observation points, under the framework of Astana agreements, in Idlib, Syria on February 09, 2018. ( Muhammed Rihavi - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## royalharris

syria is a big arena,every one has its self goal
international powers: USA、russia
regional powers: isreal（directly involved）、iran（directly involved）、KSA; now turkey（directly involved）

let's look what is the result?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

In this February 6, 2018 file photo, Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army fighters sit together in Eastern Afrin countryside, Syria. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...rin-erdogan/article22720680.ece?homepage=true

* Turkish military said a total of nine soldiers were killed and 11 wounded on Saturday in clashes with mainly opposition forces near Afrin. It said it had killed 39 militants. *

A Turkish army helicopter was shot down by Syrian Kurdish YPG fighters near the north Syrian town of Afrin, President Tayyip Erdogan said on Saturday, and the Turkish military said two soldiers on board the aircraft were killed.

YPG sources separately confirmed the downing of the helicopter.

“One of our helicopters was downed just recently,” Mr. Erdogan told members of his AK Party in Istanbul. “These things will happen, we are in a war ... We might lose a helicopter, but they'll pay the price for this.”

A statement from the Turkish military did not specify a reason for why the helicopter crashed. It said two soldiers on board were killed and technical crews were investigating the crash.

The downed helicopter was the first officially confirmed loss of a Turkish aircraft over *Syria *since the start of the country's long-running civil war.

In another statement, the Turkish military said a total of nine soldiers were killed and 11 wounded on Saturday in clashes with mainly Kurdish forces near Afrin. It said it had killed 39 militants.

Ankara launched an air and ground offensive last month against *opposition forces* in Syria's Afrin region on its border, opening a new front in the multi-sided Syrian war.

Separately, the Turkish military said on Friday the construction of a fifth military post near Syria's northwestern region of Idlib had begun.

*Turkey *agreed to set up 12 observation posts in Idlib and neighbouring provinces under a deal reached with Tehran and Moscow to try to reduce fighting between pro-government forces and mainly Islamist insurgents in northwest Syria.

However, the “de-escalation” in violence they were meant to monitor has collapsed. The Syrian army, alongside Iranian-backed militias and heavy Russian air power, launched a major offensive in December to take territory in Idlib province.

Idlib is one of the last main strongholds of rebels opposed to President Bashar al-Assad, who have been driven from most of their bastions in Syria since Russia joined the war on the side of Assad's government in 2015. Turkey has long been one of the main allies of the anti-Assad rebels.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> Washington/Beirut: More than 100 fighters aligned with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad were killed overnight when the US led coalition forces repelled their attack in eastern Syria, a US official said. The heavy death toll underscored the large size of the attack, which the US official said included about 500 opposing forces, backed by artillery, tanks, multiple-launch rocket systems and mortars.
> 
> In reports that appeared to confirm the official’s comments, Syrian state media said the US-led coalition against Islamic State had bombed pro-government forces east of the Euphrates river in Deir al-Zor province. One of the state TV outlets reported “dozens of dead and wounded”. Reuters


This Assad backed militias don't know the people they should be targeting? How can they be messing with coalition forces considering the imbalance of power? Moreover, to make things worse, I'm sure he didn't get Putin's approval for this mission. Well, too bad he got the results he should have expected.



Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Assad, Russia and Iran are as usual aiding Daesh in their shared bid to thwart Syrian freedom.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961915506600144896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961975110180667392
> *Assad regime opens terror corridor for Daesh into Idlib*
> 
> Syrian President Bashar al-Assad opened a corridor for the Daesh terrorist organization to pass into Idlib, which is a de-escalation zone. The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said government forces allowed Daesh to leave a besieged pocket of territory at the intersection of Aleppo, Idlib and Hama provinces, and to go to southern Idlib.
> 
> "The regime started the operation against this pocket seven days, suddenly they were able to take 80 villages and towns after giving them a corridor," Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman said.
> 
> As the regime and Daesh advance in Idlib’s southeast, Russia is providing air support against the opposition and anti-Assad groups. Many regions frequently change hands as a result of clashes.
> 
> Hasan Haj Ali, commander of the Free Idlib Army opposition group, said his fighters were taking part in clashes with some 200 Daesh terrorists who had arrived in southern Idlib early on Friday.
> 
> "This morning at dawn we were surprised by the joint treachery by the regime and Daesh. They have six armored vehicles with them," he said.
> 
> *Assad-Daesh*
> 
> The Assad regime and Daesh have formed a tactical agreement to advance against the opposition in Idlib, which is the largest chunk of Syrian territory held by groups opposed to Assad and a de-escalation zone.
> 
> In October 2017, the Assad regime opened a path for Daesh in the Hunayfis district east of Hama, ensuring their safe passage into opposition and anti-regime-held areas in Idlib. The coordinated move combined with Russian air support enabled Assad and Daesh to make great advances within three months.
> 
> https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/assad-regime-opens-terror-corridor-for-daesh-into-idlib-3104325


To be honest, Assad is not the only one who has been using ISIS and other radical groups for his own interests when iyt suits him(its true that he was the first to use this jihadists groups when he freed many of them from Syria's prison at the beginning of the uprising, in other to tarnish the reputation of the genuine Syrian opposition and label them ALL as fanatics/islamist/jihadists etc from the start. However, we cant blame him that much, put yourself in his shoes, if you were a dictator and tyrant like Assad whose family has ruled the country with an iron fists under a state of emergency for over half a century, will you not have used any means whatsoever to stay in power and maintain your privileges? So from his point of view, its understandable.
At the end of the day, it worked quite well for him and has helped keep him in power and led to the intervention of many foreign and regional powers as the war raged on without any clear winner. 
That's geo politics for you, it has never been a clean game and never will it be. No player is innocent.



royalharris said:


> syria is a big arena,every one has its self goal
> international powers: USA、russia
> regional powers: isreal（directly involved）、iran（directly involved）、KSA; now turkey（directly involved）
> 
> let's look what is the result?


Thanks to Assad.
Egypt and Tunisia would have ended up the same way if their tyrants were not deposed/fled from power more quickly and had their army decided to kill/shoot on their own people when they rose up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*39th Victory Anniversary of Iran's Islamic Revolution Marked in Syria (+Photos) 

DAMASCUS (Tasnim) – Syrian people on Friday held a rally inside the Holy Shrine of Hazrat Zeynab (SA) in the capital's southern suburbs, marking the 39th anniversary of the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution. *




*
According to Tasnim dispatches, senior Iranian officials attended the public gathering in Damascus to cherish the memory of the Islamic Revolution victory.

Hojatoeslam Seyed Abolfazl Tabatabaie, the representative of Leader of the Islamic Revolution in Syria, and Javad Torkabadi, Tehran’s ambassador to Damascus, were among keynote speakers at the event.

Hundreds of people attended the celebration at the historic Sayyidah Zeynab Mosque in southern Damascus.




























An art exhibition was also held on the sidelines of the event, portraying the sacrifices and efforts of Syria and Iranian soldiers in their fight against Daesh Takfiri terrorists.

The crowd of demonstrators in the rallies paid tribute to the late founder of the Islamic Republic, Imam Khomeini, under whose leadership the revolutionary movements triumphed over the despotic regime of Pahlavi on February 11, 1979.

Imam Khomeini had lived many years in exile, in Iraq and France, before returning home and leading a historical revolution that overthrew Pahlavi regime.

The 10-day period from the return of Imam Khomeini until the revolution’s victory is celebrated annually in Iran, and is known as the Ten-Day Fajr (Dawn).
*
https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2018/02/10/1652912/39th-victory-anniversary-of-iran-s-islamic-revolution-marked-in-syria-photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1243731/middle-east
BEIRUT: More than 30 Daesh militants were killed in fierce clashes on Saturday in the northwestern province of Idlib.That group is dominated by Al-Qaeda’s Syrian affiliate of Daesh.

Troops loyal to Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad launched an offensive on Idlib December to retake the southeast of the province controlled by another group , the Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham (HTS).

An alliance of rebels overran Idlib in 2015, but since then, hard-liners have expanded their control and the influence of mainstream rebels has shrunk drastically.

The latest fighting comes after the rebel army said on Friday it had routed Daesh from the neighboring Idlib provinces of Hama and Aleppo.

*************

Turkey-backed Free Syrian Army fighters stand around a pickup truck with a mounted weapon in the town of Marea in northern Aleppo countryside, Syria on Saturday. (REUTERS)





***********
*Sources Saudi Military*

*‘More strikes against Iranian positions likely as Tehran seeks to destabilize region,’ says analyst*

“We can expect more strikes against Iranian positions on Syrian soil in the future as Tehran seeks to further destabilize the region,” said Oubai Shahbandar, a Syrian-American analyst and fellow at the New America Foundation’s International Security Program.

The escalation also shows that “Iran is at the helm of what remains of Assad’s military, and has supplanted any semblance of sovereignty,” he said.

“The Assad regime’s military suffered a major blow as a result of Iran’s military incursion. The airforce counterattack destroyed a significant portion of Assad’s long range SA-5 integrated air defense network outside Damascus.”

Gerald Feierstein, the US Ambassador to Yemen and director for Gulf affairs at the Middle East Institute, said: “Even though both sides are indicating that they don’t seek an escalation, the heightened tensions and the proximity of all of these forces are a clear threat.

“These kind of incidents can spin out of control with unintended consequences. The possibility that Russia and the US could be pulled into a confrontation Israel, Syria and Iran should make everyone very worried.”

In Washington, the Pentagon said: “We share the concerns of many throughout the region over Iran’s destabilizing activities that threaten international peace and security, and we seek greater international resolve in countering Iran’s malign activities.”

Other analysts said they did not expect further escalation for now, but suggested the heavy anti-aircraft fire showed Syria was more emboldened to stop Air strikes.


----------



## -------




----------



## Hindustani78

9 Turkish soldiers also martyred during ongoing operation

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/39-pyd-pkk-daesh-terrorists-neutralized-in-afrin/1059890

Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) neutralized at least 39 PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists during the ongoing operation in Syria’s Afrin that also left nine Turkish soldiers martyred Saturday, according to Turkish military.

In a statement, the Turkish General Staff added 11 other Turkish soldiers were also injured in the operation.

Earlier, the military said in a separate statement that an ATAK helicopter crashed at around 1 p.m. (1000GMT) during Afrin operation Saturday; two pilots were martyred.

So far, nearly 1,180 terrorists have been neutralized during the Operation Olive Branch, which was launched on Jan. 20 to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrian people from cruelty and oppression of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, the military said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being shown to avoid harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK terrorists since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

***********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/1-266-terrorists-neutralized-in-turkeys-afrin-op/1060029

At least 1,266 PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terrorists have been "neutralized" since the beginning of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's Afrin, the Turkish General Staff said Sunday.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

In a statement, the military said the Turkish Armed Forces had destroyed 19 PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terrorist targets and "neutralized" 86 more terrorists during operations since Saturday.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said only terror targets are being destroyed and the "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.

***********
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-forces-hit-pyd-pkk-targets-in-northern-syria/1060187
Turkish jets on Sunday destroyed terror targets in northwestern Syria within the range of southern Turkish border districts of Hatay, according to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground.

Turkish artillery units hit enemy forces in rural western Afrin within range and sight of Hatay’s Reyhanli, Hassa and Kirikhan districts.

As Turkish Armed Forces continued to deploy military vehicles at the border close to the operation area, smoke was seen rising from various fields in Syria.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said only terror targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.

*************






http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-free-syrian-forces-liberate-village-in-wafrin/1060219

*AZAZ, Syria *

Turkish and Free Syrian Army forces on Sunday cleared another village from terrorists in northwestern Syria, near the Turkish border.

According to an Anadolu Agency correspondent in the region, the armies launched a joint operation in the village of Hec Iskendere in the west of Jinderes, western Afrin.

Since the beginning of the operation, the Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army have managed to capture 48 different strategic areas from terrorists including a town center, 31 villages, three rural areas and 13 hills.

Turkey on Jan 20. launched Operation Olive Branch to removeDaesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost importance" is being put on avoiding harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

********

Chief of General Staff Gen. Hulusi Akar on Sunday paid a visit to southern Hatay province to inspect troops taking part in Operation Olive Branch in Syria's Afrin.

According to a statement by the Turkish General Staff, Akar was accompanied by Commander of the Turkish Land Forces Gen. Yasar Guler and Turkish Air Forces Commander Gen. Hasan Kucukakyuz.

They met the troops and were briefed regarding the ongoing operation.

************

As Turkish Armed Forces continued to deploy military vehicles at the border close to the operation area, smoke was seen rising from various fields in Syria.

Meanwhile, a total of 12 Turkish soldiers were killed and 11 others were wounded in “Operation Olive Branch” carried out by the Turkish army in Syria’s Afrin district on Feb. 10 and Feb. 11, the Turkish Armed Forces announced in separate statements.

Three Turkish soldiers were killed and five soldiers were wounded in Afrin on Feb. 10, an initial military statement said.

A follow-up statement released on the same day said two more Turkish soldiers were killed and four were wounded in the military operations.

Another statement said four soldiers were killed and two more were wounded.

The soldiers were killed in clashes with People’s Protection Units (YPG) militants around a hill near Afrin.

Two Turkish Armed Forces personnel were killed when an attack helicopter crashed in Afrin during the ongoing operation on Feb. 10, Prime Minister Binali Yıldırım said.

One chopper belonging to the Turkish Armed Forces was “shot down” during Turkey’s “Operation Olive Branch,” Erdoğan said on Feb. 10, speaking in Istanbul.

“[The perpetrators] will pay a heavy price [for downing the Turkish helicopter],” Erdoğan said, speaking at a provincial meeting for the ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP).

“Of course, all of this will happen. We are at war,” Erdoğan added.

On Feb. 11, one Turkish soldier was also killed in a clash with YPG militants.

Funeral ceremonies were held for 12 killed soldiers in their hometowns as numbers of Turkish figures from the political and business community expressed their condolences.

The Turkish General Staff on Feb. 10 also said at least 1,141 YPG militants have been “neutralized” since the beginning of “Operation Olive Branch” in Afrin.

In a statement, the military said the Turkish Armed Forces had “destroyed” 36 YPG targets and “neutralized” 79 YPG militants in airstrikes that were carried out overnight on Feb. 10.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched “Operation Olive Branch” to clear YPG militants from Afrin in northwestern Syria.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

mike2000 is back said:


> This Assad backed militias don't know the people they should be targeting? How can they be messing with coalition forces considering the imbalance of power? Moreover, to make things worse, I'm sure he didn't get Putin's approval for this mission. Well, too bad he got the results he should have expected.
> 
> 
> To be honest, Assad is not the only one who has been using ISIS and other radical groups for his own interests when iyt suits him(its true that he was the first to use this jihadists groups when he freed many of them from Syria's prison at the beginning of the uprising, in other to tarnish the reputation of the genuine Syrian opposition and label them ALL as fanatics/islamist/jihadists etc from the start. However, we cant blame him that much, put yourself in his shoes, if you were a dictator and tyrant like Assad whose family has ruled the country with an iron fists under a state of emergency for over half a century, will you not have used any means whatsoever to stay in power and maintain your privileges? So from his point of view, its understandable.
> At the end of the day, it worked quite well for him and has helped keep him in power and led to the intervention of many foreign and regional powers as the war raged on without any clear winner.
> That's geo politics for you, it has never been a clean game and never will it be. No player is innocent.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Assad.
> Egypt and Tunisia would have ended up the same way if their tyrants were not deposed/fled from power more quickly and had their army decided to kill/shoot on their own people when they rose up.



The Assad terrorist regime actually supported Al Qaeda in Iraq since the US invasion. The Assad regime as you rightfully asserted has been supporting ISIS in Syria to be his ideal opponent, a useful figleaf whose a tool in propaganda to justify the thwarting of Syrian freedom.

*Assad quietly aids YPG against Turkey*

US-backed YPG in northern Syria says it has reached agreements with the Russian and Iran-backed regime of Bashar al-Assad to allow reinforcements to be sent to Afrin, to sustain their war against Turkey.

YPG is regarded by Turkey as an extension of the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), which has fought a three-decade armed conflict in Turkey and is regarded as a terrorist group by the US and the European Union.

Kino Gabriel, spokesman for the Kurdish-dominated Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), said to Reuters news agency that YPG has reached an understanding with the Assad regime.

"There are different ways to get reinforcements to Afrin, but the fundamental route is via regime forces. There are understandings between the two forces ... for the sake of delivering reinforcements to Afrin."

While YPG depends on Assad to reach Afrin, Damascus also needs the YPG's cooperation to source grain and oil from areas of the northeast under Kurdish control, the source added.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/02/assad-quietly-aids-ypg-turkey-180211100213138.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of Free Syrian Army (FSA), backed by Turkish Army, patrol at the front line, within the "Operation Olive Branch", launched in Syria's Afrin region, in Azez region of Aleppo, Syria on February 11, 2018. 

Turkish soldiers and Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters have cleared Sheran town's Serincek village of PYD/PKK terrorists in northwestern Afrin region, according to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground on Sunday.

Serincek village is located northeast to Afrin.

Earlier on Sunday, Turkish military and the FSA captured Hec Iskendere village in the west of Jinderes in Afrin.











On Saturday, 11 Turkish soldiers, including two pilots were martyred in northwestern Afrin during Operation Olive Branch.

About the attack, the source said a Turkish commando team were on a hill at an altitude of 1,027 meters near a village when a civilian group of 70-80 people approached their location at noon.

The team at first fired warning shots to stop the civilians from coming nearer.

But after the group ignored the warning shots, the Turkish team comprising 16 commandos moved to halt the group. It was then that hand grenades were thrown at the commando team from among the civilians, the source said.

Around 40 PYD/PKK terrorists were neutralized by more commandos who arrived at the scene while the other terrorists fled, the source added.

A few hours later, the region was completely cleared of terrorists, including the area where civilians were used as "human shields" to carry out such kind of attacks, it said.

********
HATAY, TURKEY - FEBRUARY 11: A photo taken from Turkey's Hatay province shows military vehicles are being transported to border units as Turkish Armed Forces hit PYD/PKK terror group targets within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 11, 2018. Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on January 20 in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region; the aim of the operation is to establish security and stability along Turkish borders and the region as well as to eliminate PKK/KCK/PYD-YPG and Daesh terror groups, and protect the Syrian people from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists. ( Eren Bozkurt - Anadolu Agency )


 

 

 

 





 











 

 

 


'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin




'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin




'Operation Olive Branch' to Afrin


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1244816/middle-east





The coffin of Koray Karaca, a soldier who was killed during Turkey’s military action in Syria’s Afrin region, is carried by a ceremonial guard of honor during his funeral ceremony in Istanbul. (Reuters)

ANKARA: The Turkish army on Monday said 31 soldiers had been killed since Ankara launched its offensive against a Kurdish militia in Syria last month.

Another 143 Turkish soldiers were wounded in the operation dubbed “Olive Branch” which began on January 20 against the Syrian Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militia in the western region of Afrin, a statement said.

While the United States has given armed support to the YPG against the Daesh group in Syria, Turkey says the militia is a “terrorist” offshoot of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

The PKK, proscribed as a terrorist organization by Ankara and its Western allies, has waged a three-decade insurgency against the Turkish state.

Turkey has been supporting Syrian rebels with ground troops and air strikes during the operation which Ankara has threatened to extend eastwards toward other YPG-held towns.

Turkey suffered its bloodiest day on Saturday when 11 military personnel were killed, including two after a helicopter taking part in the offensive was downed.

Some 1,369 “terrorists” had been neutralized during the operation, the army said, referring to those killed but also those captured or wounded.

It was not immediately possible to verify this figure.

But according to the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, 152 YPG fighters and 165 Turkey-backed Syrian rebels have died in the operation.

The Observatory said at least 74 civilians have been killed in the operation so far.

Turkey has repeatedly insisted it is taking all the necessary precautions to avoid harming civilians and says there have been no civilian casualties to date.

At least seven civilians have been killed in Turkish border towns after rockets were sent from Syria in attacks Ankara blames on the YPG.

*************
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1245011/middle-east

BEIRUT: The Syrian Kurdish militia partnering with the U.S-led coalition to fight Daesh militants said Monday that it is holding a “huge number” of foreign fighters in Syria and none of their home countries want them back.

More than half of those detained in the battle against Daesh in Syria are foreign fighters from all over the world, including Russia, Europe, China

The future of those militants remains unclear and the process for bringing them to justice unsettled amid a debate, mostly in Europe, about whether they should be allowed to return home.

Hemo provided no figure for the number of detainees captured by his forces in Syria but added it was a burden to keep them.

“We suffer from the large number of Daesh detainees that we have now,” Hemo said, using the Arabic acronym for IS.

Hemo said there is a “huge” number of IS foreign fighters and administrators from all over the world. Most of them are from Russia, Europe and other countries, he said.

Captured two British men last month, and US officials interrogated them and identified them with biometric data and other tools. It was the most high profile capture publicly announced. British officials said they don’t want the two men, who were part of a cell that executed foreign hostages, to return home.

US officials say the two men represent just a small portion of the hundreds of foreign-born IS terrorists that were captured or killed since October 2017

Two French nationals, including a woman listed as a key recruiter, appeared in videos posted online last month to speak about the conditions of their detention in Syria.

****
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/over-60-terrorist-targets-destroyed-in-turkey/1061196

Turkish military on Monday asserted determination to continue its ongoing counter-terror operations within the country.

In a statement issued on Monday, Turkish General Staff said 16 terrorists have been "neutralized" in operations held between Feb. 3-11 against PKK terrorist group’s targets and its routes in Turkey's southeastern Diyarbakir and Hatay provinces and northern Iraq region.

"8 infantry rifles, 16 light weapons -- including 8 RPG-7 launchers -- 682 kilograms of ammonium nitrate, 7.5 kilograms of demolition block, 14 pieces of RPG-7 rocket launcher propelling cartridges, 3 igniters, 13 hand grenades, 3 pieces pf 82-mm mortar ammunition, 5325 variety of kinds and lengths of light weapon ammunition... were seized" during the operations against PKK terrorist targets added the statement.

A total of 15 recovered improvised explosive devices; 64 weapon pits, shelters, caves and depots used by the terrorists were destroyed in the operations.

Two Turkish soldiers were martyred during the operations.

The PKK is listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey as well as the U.S. and the EU. In its terror campaign against Turkey, which has lasted for more than three decades, over 40,000 people have been killed.

Airstrikes on PKK targets in southeast Turkey and northern Iraq, where the terror group has its main base in the Qandil region near the Iranian border, have been carried out regularly since July 2015, when the PKK resumed its armed campaign.

Since the group resumed its armed campaign in July 2015, more than 1,200 people, including security forces personnel and civilians, have lost their lives.

*********






http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-military-free-syrian-army-free-another-village/1061092

*AZAZ, Syria *

Turkish soldiers and Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters have cleared Muhammadiyah village and Amarah Hill of terrorists in western Afrin region, according to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground on Monday.

Jandaris town's Muhammadiyah village is located in the west of Afrin.

Since the beginning of the operation, 51 different strategic areas have been captured from the clutches of terrorists, among them a town center, 33 villages, three rural areas and 14 hills.


----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

yavar said:


>



Safir jeep?? 

Is Iran arming YPG fighters in Afrin?
What about their partners SDF in Deir Ezzor and northeast Syria? SDF is playing dirty games with their ally (US).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Israel squares off for showdown with Iran in Syria*
by Farah Najjar
7 hours ago




Israel has viewed Iran's growing footprint in neighbouring Syria with alarm [File: Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

What is behind the rising number of child soldiers?today
Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi: 'Alive but wounded' in Syriatoday
Israel squares off for showdown with Iran in Syriatoday
Untying the knot of the Israeli attack on Syriatoday
A surge in Israeli-Syrian cross-border incidents has turned into the "biggest" confrontation between the two countries in decades and confronted Russiawith a new dilemma: how to preserve its ties with both sides.

The tit-for-tat attacks, which started on Saturday and continued until the following day, have been accompanied by a war of words, with Benjamin Netanyahu warning that Israel would continue to strike against any aggression.

"We dealt severe blows to the Iranian and Syrian forces," Netanyahu said, referring to Iranian bases present inside Syria.

The toughest Israeli aerial assault on Syrian and Iranian bases was reportedly in response to Syrian forces shooting down an Israeli fighter jet on Saturday and claims that an Iranian drone entered Israeli airspace.

The attacks, which killed at least six Syrian troops and allied militia members, targeted areas near the Syrian capital Damascus, with Israel warning about increased Iranian involvement along its borders with Syria and Lebanon.

A statement by the pro-government military alliance in Syria had said that the drones were being used against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) group fighters.

WATCH: Netanyahu - Air raids dealt serious blow to Iran, Syria (2:48)


But Israel's chief military spokesperson said Israel held Iran directly accountable for the incident.

On Saturday, Netanyahu told Russian President Vladimir Putin over the phone that Israel intended to counter Iran's actions, while Putin urged the Israeli leader to avoid any steps that could escalate tensions.

Russia, a strategic ally of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, has maintained close relations with Netanyahu, who has been blaming Iranian paramilitary units in Syria of breaching its sovereignty by carrying out over-the-border attacks over the past six years.

The frequency of Israeli raids has intensified since 2012 when Iranian paramilitary fighters entered Syria following the start of the Syrian civil war.

Israel has never publicly admitted to such attacks, which vary from firing rockets to air raids.

Experts believe that the latest development forced Israel into admitting that it had launched attacks due to the shooting down of its F-16 fighter jet - the first time Israel had lost an aircraft to enemy fire.

"This was a major loss and defeat for Israel, and I don't think that this is something the [Israeli] regime could cover up," Mohammad Marandi, an academic at the University of Tehran, told Al Jazeera.

"The Israelis are using Iran as a scapegoat ... to be able to carry out attacks on regional countries and justify the continued subjugation of the Palestinian people."

Iran's presence in Syria has officially been aimed at combating ISIL, al-Qaeda and its affiliates. Marandi says Israel is supporting these groups on its borders.

*'Weakening neighbours'*
Israel and Syria have been at the brink of war ever since Israel occupied a part of the strategic Golan Heights that it annexed following the 1967 Six Day War.

The move played a role in Israel's decision to refrain from getting involved in the Syrian conflict.

Its occasional attacks against Syrian targets have been to stop what it describes as the delivery of advanced weaponry to the Iranian-backed Hezbollah, whose fighters are present in southern Lebanon.

Marandi says the issue is not Iran and its influence. Rather, it is Israel's attempt at weakening the Syrian 
government, which along with Iran, is attempting to push al-Qaeda out of the country.

In 2016, former Mossad director Efraim Halevy revealed to Al Jazeera that Israel maintained "tactical" relations with al-Nusra Front - al-Qaeda's former affiliate in Syria.

"It's always useful […] to deal with your enemies in a humane way," Halevy said, revealing that Israel used to treat wounded fighters from al-Nusra Front.



WATCH
25:00


*A new flash point between Israel, Syria and Iran*


He also said that he would not support the treatment of wounded Hezbollah fighters because Hezbollah had targeted Israel.

When asked if a war between Hezbollah and Israel is imminent, Marandi said that it would not be in Israel's favour.

However, others believe that Russia - an ally of Syria, Iran, and Israel - is the only party that can limit the possibility of an upcoming regional war.

Following the latest attacks, Israel protested against Iran's presence and growing power in Syria.

"At the beginning, Israel and the US did not object to its [Iran] presence in Syria because back then, the opposition had the upper hand and the Syrian regime was on brink of defeat," Omar Kouch, a Syrian political analyst, told Al Jazeera.

"Up until 2016, when Russia intervened, the balance of power shifted in favour of the Syrian regime," Kouch explained.

"Israel did not want the fall of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's government. Its issue is not with the regime; its issue is with Iran, which threatens its security," he said.

"This is why several Israeli attacks in 2016, 2017, and today in 2018, were carried out."

*'Rockets of various kinds'*
According to Kouch, Iran knew that such attacks would occur.

"Iran and Syria were prepared, and several rockets of various kinds were fired," he said.

On Saturday, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said his country was ready to defend the region and warned that "increasing terrorism … bombing neighbouring countries" would not achieve Israel's objectives.

But a full-frontal war is unlikely at this time, Kouch believes, as Russia is trying to maintain its alliance with Iran and Israel simultaneously.

"These two equations [Iran's influence in the region and Israel's security concerns] are very difficult to balance - both projects are colonialist projects that are hugely conflicted," he said.

WATCH: Syria war escalates: International push for territory (2:06)

"And the presence of the many players make such frictions inevitable."

Last month, Netanyahu met Putin in Moscow to discuss Israeli concerns over Iran's presence in Syria.

"I will discuss with President Putin Iran's relentless efforts to establish a military presence in Syria, which we strongly oppose and are also taking action against," Netanyahu had said.

Ofer Zalzberg, an Israeli analyst with the International Crisis Group, said that Israel would inspect the drone from Saturday's incident and try to "demonstrate that it was indeed Iranian, in spite of Tehran's denials".

Zalzberg also agreed that Russia's alliance with both parties could thwart a potential escalation and perhaps meet each party's demands.

"If anyone can broker a reality in which Israel succeeds in its endeavour to stop Iranian bases from being permanently set up in Syria, and Iran succeeds in keeping Damascus a cooperative partner - it is Russia," he said.

The ongoing border violence is unlikely to stop, experts Al Jazeera spoke to predicted, a fact that puts civilian lives continuously at risk.

"Ultimately, the only losers here are the Syrian people and the Syrian revolution," said Kouch.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/02/israel-squares-showdown-iran-syria-180212121132930.html


----------



## SubWater

agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> Safir jeep??
> 
> Is Iran arming YPG fighters in Afrin?
> What about their partners SDF in Deir Ezzor and northeast Syria? SDF is playing dirty games with their ally (US).


Soon or Later we will see civil war in civil war in North east Syria (inside SDF forces). American are playing dirty game to revive ISIS there and include them in SDF forces.
Kurds can not tolerate this dirty game of Americans and will fight for their countries against American terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

SubWater said:


> Soon or Later we will see civil war in civil war in North east Syria (inside SDF forces).





agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> Safir jeep??
> 
> Is Iran arming YPG fighters in Afrin?
> What about their partners SDF in Deir Ezzor and northeast Syria? SDF is playing dirty games with their ally (US).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963362744736141312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963164687562170368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963116434044973057
*Normalising Assad's chemical weapon savagery*

For tyrants around the world, Assad is reasserting their right to power by the most brutal means. 

The illusion of the US in the Obama era as an imperfect world police force was shattered, even by those who bought into the idea in the first place. Evan McMullin, a senior adviser to Congress on national security, tells a chilling story of when he confronted a senior state department official on the lack of US action over Assad's use of chemical weapons. 

At the time, regime use of chlorine bombs had first been documented, and McMullin asked the official why the Obama administration wasn't "more forcefully condemning the atrocities". The official's reply was cruel but honest, "We're afraid the media will then ask us what we're going to do about it." 
US intelligence now reports that the Assad regime is developing new chemical weapons, almost certainly with Iranian support, while Russia, following the shooting down of one of its war planes in Idlib, seems to have for the first time overtly sanctioned the use of poison gas. 


The Trump regime might make tokenistic noises about all this, but there's no indication that either Assad or Russia are deterred. 

You can't simply claim to oppose one method of genocide, such as poison gas, while tacitly endorsing the genocide in its totality. 

It was the great horrors of imperialism in the 19th and early 20th centuries that provided a zeitgeistal impetus for the rise of European fascism. 

One might say there was blood in the air, whether from the British use of concentration camps against Africans and Boers, or the German empire's genocide in Namibia or WWI itself. The past decades had normalised new industrial forms of brutality. 

It's no surprise that the Syrian civil war with its internationally accepted brutality should be rumbling away as democracy recedes and authoritarian brutality breaks through once more around the globe. https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/comment/2018/2/9/normalising-assads-chemical-weapon-savagery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glockaholic

]Long live PAKISTAN and TURKEY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US National Security Adviser Herbert McMaster met an adviser to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan to discuss the growing tensions. US Defense Secretary James Mattis is also set to meet his Turkish counterpart Nurettin Canikli in Brussels this week.

The US acknowledges that Turkey has legitimate security concerns regarding its southern border, but has urged Ankara to show restraint in its operations against the Daesh guerrillas. About 2,000 American troops are stationed in northern Syria









A footage captured by Turkish unmanned aerial vehicle on February 13, 2018 shows YPG/PKK terrorists dressed in civilian clothes, launching rockets, targeting Turkey's border areas, in Jinderes district of Afrin, Syria on February 13, 2018.

By Mumin Altas
http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/drones-capture-ypg-pkk-attacks-on-turkey-from-syria/1062053
*ANKARA*

Turkish army drones have captured on film the Daesh terror group’s attacks on Turkey’s border provinces of Hatay and Kilis from western Afrin in Syria. 

The footage shows scenes from the suburbs of Jinderes town in Afrin and it clearly shows who the perpetrators of such attacks are.

The Daesh can be seen launching attacks on Turkey from between houses in residential area inside Syria.

Jinderes is one of the places from where the Daesh launches attacks on civilians in Turkey.

Daesh terrorists can also be seen in the footage using civilian disguises in residential area.

Terrorists also use vehicle-mounted cannons to launch their assault.






Following the rocket attacks, terrorists are seen fleeing to nearby houses.

At least seven civilians have been killed and 113 others injured during such attacks.

The drones record every move of the terrorists, including the deployment of a vehicle to target Turkish territory and their arrival at a Daesh terror base.

Another striking detail seen in the footage is how the terrorists burn tires in order to block the view of drones.

Turkish Armed Forces later destroyed the hideouts of terrorists at the base that had been identified by the drones.

Following the rocket attacks, terrorists are seen fleeing to nearby houses.

At least seven civilians have been killed and 113 others injured during such attacks.

The drones record every move of the terrorists, including the deployment of a vehicle to target Turkish territory and their arrival at a Daesh terror base.

Another striking detail seen in the footage is how the terrorists burn tires in order to block the view of drones.

Turkish Armed Forces later destroyed the hideouts of terrorists at the base that had been identified by the drones.






Since the launch of the military operation in Afrin, 98 rockets and howitzers have been fired by Daesh terror group at civilians living within Turkish borders.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist cruelty and oppression.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, the military said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the Daesh since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.











*Turkish military, FSA free another village from PYD/PKK*
Village of Omar Simo in northwestern Syria cleared of terrorists during Operation Olive Branch







Turkish Firtina (Storm) howitzers, produced with local means, are seen as they continue to help for hittingterrorist members targets by the help of unmanned air vehicles and support to Turkish commandos and armoured forces after being deployed on the border line within the 'Operation Olive Branch' launched in Syria's Afrin, on February 12, 2018 in Kilis, Turkey.


By Levent Tok and Selen Temizer

*AZAZ, Syria*

Turkish and Free Syrian Army (FSA) forces liberated another northwestern Syrian village from terrorists on Tuesday, according to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground.

Operation Olive Branch cleared terrorists from the village of Omar Simo in Afrin, Syria.

Including Omar Simo, to date Turkish forces and the FSA have liberated a total of 52 zones, including 34 villages and 14 strategic mountains or hills.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist cruelty and oppression.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, the military said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout since July 2012 when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

********

U.S. Defense Secretary James Mattis late Sunday acknowledged that some members of the terrorist had shifted to Afrin, Syria amid Turkey’s ongoing operation against terror groups in the border region.

"The distraction of what's going on up in Afrin right now, which is drawing off some of the [SDF] forces, which have got about 50 percent," Mattis told reporters during his flight to Europe, adding that the percentage could be less or more. 

As for the reason for the terror group's mobilization to Afrin, he said the terror group believes "their fellow Kurds" in Afrin to be under attack, referring to Turkey's Operation Olive Branch in the northwestern Syrian province to clear elements from there.

The U.S. has long supported the as a “reliable ally” in its fight against Daesh, over the strong objections of Ankara, which had documented that it is the Syrian branch of the terrorist PKK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hindustani78 said:


> *Turkish military, FSA free another village from PYD/PKK*


When bullshit become a trademark ink.
The Sauds claimed that they killed over 50,000 Houthis, the Turks 1500 of their schooled terrorists...Even the Américain slautherhouse can’t claim that many kills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Rafale spotted by daesh over the Hasakah governorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russians bomb Latamnah in northern Hama


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1246071/middle-east

MOSCOW: The Kremlin said on Tuesday it had no information about Russian mercenaries reportedly being killed in Syria, saying it only knew about Russian nationals who had been deployed there as members of the Russian armed forces.

It was responding to media reports citing associates of Russian mercenaries saying some of them had been killed this month when US-led coalition forces clashed with pro-government forces in Syria’s Deir Ezzor province.

“We don’t have information about other Russians who might be in Syria,” Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on a conference call when asked about the alleged deaths.

Speaking with reporters in Europe, US Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said he had seen the media reports.

“There is now reporting in the press. I don’t have any reporting that some Russians, non-Russian Federation soldiers, but Russian contractors, were among the casualties. I can’t give you anything on that, we have not received that word at Central Command or the Pentagon,” Mattis said.

In Washington, Lt. Gen. Jeffrey Harrigian, the top US Air Force general in the Middle East, said he would not speculate on the forces.

“I will not speculate on the composition of this force or whose control they were under,” Harrigian told reporters.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russians bomb Latamnah at night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963854080962695169


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963871121929056256


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria Air Defenses Intercept Israeli Spy Planes - Reports*
© AP Photo/ Ariel Schalit, File
MIDDLE EAST
09:18 15.02.2018(updated 09:35 15.02.2018)Get short URL
 0  0 0
Just a few days after the downing of an Israeli fighter jet on Syrian territory, Tel Aviv has reportedly made another attempt to enter Syrian airspace using reconnaissance planes.

Israeli spy planes have been tackled by the Syrian air defense forces in the country's southwestern province of Quneitra, prompting hese aircraft to retreat, according to the state-run Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA).

SANA reported that "Syrian air defenses have repelled Israeli surveillance planes over Quneitra, forcing them to leave Syrian airspace."

The incident came after the Syrian anti-aircraft systems shot down an Israeli F-16 fighter jet over Syrian soil on February 10. 

*READ MORE: Netanyahu: Israel to Counter Iran's Attempts to Establish Itself in Syria*

The Israeli military said that its helicopter intercepted an Iranian drone allegedly launched from Syria and that the Israeli Air Force struck Iranian targets in Syria.

The Israeli moves prompted fire from the Syrian air defenses, resulting in an Israeli F-16 fighter jet being hit.





© AFP 2018/ JALAA MAREY
UK's Johnson Urges Russia to Use Influence to Avoid Provocations on Israel-Syria Border
The Israel Defense Forces then reported about the second wave of the attack, in which they allegedly struck about 12 targets in Syria, including Syrian air defense batteries and Iranian military facilities.

The interception came just a day after Damascus warned the US and its Western allies against conducting airstrikes on Syria, saying it said "will down any jet that launches an assault" on the country.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201802151061679025-syria-israel-spy-planes/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russians bomb Latamnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

battle for Abu Duhur town


----------



## ejaz007

*Elusive aid reaches Syria's besieged Eastern Ghouta*
15 Feb 2018




Eastern Ghouta has been under a Syrian government siege since 2013 [File: Bassam Khabieh/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

US and Turkey look to mend ties as Syria tension growstoday
De Mistura: Civilians killed on horrific scale in Syriatoday
US' Tillerson to visit Turkey, ties strained over Syriatoday
Why do Italian fascists adore Syria's Bashar al-Assad?2 days ago
An international aid convoy has delivered food and humanitarian supplies to a besieged, rebel-held area near Damascus, the first such distribution to reach Syria's Eastern Ghouta since late November.

The convoy delivered supplies to "over 7,000 civilians for a month" in the town of Nashabiyah, about 19km east of Damascus, on Wednesday, said Jakob Kern, Syria country director with the United Nations World Food Programme.

"We need much more such convoys. Fighting has to stop to deliver much-needed aid to all civilians in need," Kern said on Twitter.

Nine aid trucks delivered food parcels, flour, medicine, nutritional aid and medical supplies, said the Syrian Red Crescent, which helped organise the convoy.

About 400,000 people have been living under a government-imposed siege in Eastern Ghouta, an opposition-held area east of the Syrian capital, since 2013.

Local residents, half of whom are reportedly children, are suffering from a severe lack of food, medicine and medical supplies, which has crippled local hospitals.

#Breaking: #Humanitarian aid to #Eastern_Ghouta@SYRedCrescent w/@UN delivering #aid convoy (9 Trucks) to Al-Nishabieh in #Rural_Damascus, #Syria
The convoy carried relief items of #food parcels, #flour, #nutrition, #medicines and #medical materials for 1440 #family there.

While the area is one of a handful of "de-escalation zones" - in which opposition and government forces had promised to limit fighting under an internationally brokered deal last year - scores of people have been killed in Eastern Ghouta in February amid heavy Syrian state and Russian bombardments.

Almost 200 people were killed in Eastern Ghouta and Syria's northern Idlib province in only four days earlier this month.

Al Jazeera's James Bays, reporting from the UN headquarters in New York, said while the convoy delivered "desperately needed aid", the residents of Eastern Ghouta "require a lot more than one convoy because they have been cut off for so long".

"Aid supplies to besieged areas in Syria have been a continuing problem [for] the UN trying to get them in. Often, when there are aid trucks allowed in, supplies are taken from the trucks by the Syrian government," Bays said.

*'Major confrontation'*
Privately, international diplomats have questioned the timing of the aid delivery, Bays reported, with some calling it a "pretty cynical" move on the part of the Syrian government, which was seeking to alleviate pressure ahead of a meeting of the UN Security Council (UNSC).

"We've seen this pattern before, allowing a small amount of aid in, to reduce the pressure around the council table," Bays said.

The UNSC met on Wednesday to discuss the ongoing war in Syria and the increasingly complicated situation playing out in the country as fighting continues to rage on a number of fronts.

READ MORE
*Israel squares off for showdown with Iran in Syria*
Staffan de Mistura, the UN envoy to Syria, said the situation in the country is the most "violent, dangerous and worrying" he has seen over the past four years.

In January, Turkey launched a military offensive in Afrin, a Kurdish-held region in northern Syria, in an effort to root out Kurdish YPG fighters from the border area.

While Turkey views the YPG as an offshoot of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), which has fought a decades-long war with Ankara, the YPG has been an ally of the United States in its fight against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant group (ISIL, also known as ISIS).

That has led to an increasingly tense relationship between the US and Turkey.

Meanwhile, this month has also seen a surge in Syrian and Russian air raids on rebel-held areas of the country and cross-border confrontations between Syrian state forces and the Israeli military.

Syrian forces reportedly shot down an Israeli jet on February 10. The aircraft was returning from bombing an Iran-backed site in Syria after Israel said an Iranian drone entered its airspace earlier in the day.

Israel later retaliated further by shelling what it said were a dozen Syrian and Iranian targets inside the country.

"What we are seeing in Syria today not only imperils the de-escalation arrangements and regional stability, it also undermines the efforts for a political solution," de Mistura said on Wednesday.

Francois Delattre, France's ambassador to the UN, also told reporters "all the ingredients are present if we do nothing about it, urgently, for a major regional and international confrontation" in Syria.

INSIDE STORY

A new flash point between Israel, Syria and Iran
SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...-besieged-eastern-ghouta-180214165149026.html


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964822553767366656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/new-tunnels-used-by-terrorists-found-in-afrin/1066762





New tunnels used by terrorist group PYD/PKK for protection against air strikes and artillery shelling in Afrin, northwestern Syria have been found.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground, Free Syrian Army fighters conducted a security check inside the tunnels in Shedya village of Recu town.

The concrete tunnels have a diameter of two meters. They connect observation towers and reinforced emplacements to each other.

Inside the tunnels, people can live and weapons can be stored.

Earlier, Turkish forces discovered tunnels that stretch out for dozens of kilometers at the strategically important Mt. Bursaya in northwestern Syria.

Although Mt. Bursaya was liberated by Turkey on Jan. 28, the concrete tunnels remain, some 90 centimetres thick stretching as far as 1.5 kilometers.

Also on Sunday, Turkish forces hit a drone used by the terrorist group in western Afrin, according to sources on the ground.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the ongoing operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey's borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist cruelty and oppression.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey’s rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military has also said that only terrorist targets are being destroyed and "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming any civilians.

Afrin has been a major hideout for the PYD/PKK since July 2012, when the Assad regime in Syria left the city to the terror group without a fight.

*********
http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkish-army-hits-terror-positions-in-range-of-turkey/1066686
Turkish security forces on Sunday hit terror targets in northwestern Syria within range of southern Turkish border districts of Hatay, according to Anadolu Agency's correspondents on the ground.

On day 30 of Operation Olive Branch, the Turkish Armed Forces hit Daesh positions within range and sight of Hatay’s Reyhanli, Hassa, and Kirikhan districts.

Turkish Armed Forces also continued to deploy military vehicles at the border close to the operation area.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

***********
http://aa.com.tr/en/todays-headlines/turkey-15-pkk-terrorists-neutralized-in-southeast/1066596
Fifteen terrorists were "neutralized" during operations held against enemies targets in Turkey’s southeastern Hakkari province, the military said on Sunday.

The military often uses the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply that the terrorists in question were either killed or captured.

In a statement, the General Staff said one soldier was also martyred during the operations held against enemies targets located in Hakkari's Semdinli district near northern Iraq's border.

Air strikes on enemies targets in southeast Turkey and northern Iraq, where the terror group has its main base in the Qandil region near the Iranian border, have been carried out regularly since July 2015, when the PKK resumed its armed campaign.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F7ygngv%252F


----------



## Hindustani78

Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army fighters prepare a TOW anti-tank missile north of the city of Afrin, Syria.(REUTERS Photo)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Turkish military and the Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Monday liberated two more villages in northwestern Syria from the control of terrorists.

According to Anadolu Agency correspondents on the ground, the villages of Hantalli and Divan Tahtani, a hill and a strategic base in Afrin were cleared of terrorists during the ongoing Operation Olive Branch. 

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

Since the beginning of the operation, 78 different strategic areas have been captured from the clutches of terrorists.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Chlorine Attack And Dozens Of Airstrikes By Syrian Regime On Ghouta Mark The Bloody Days In The Coming Days*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961873878984380416
Damascus (Qasioun) - The death toll rose to 85 civilians in addition to hundreds of injured civilians on Monday as a result of a bombardment by the Syrian regime using various types of weapons on the towns and villages of eastern Ghouta.

The civil defense said the death toll from the aerial bombardment of the town of Saqba has risen to 14, including a woman. Four civilians also were killed and dozens more were wounded by Syrian regime bombing on Ghouta and more than 20 people killed in hamouriya.

He added that 15 civilians, most of them children, were killed by night bombardment of Russian warplanes on the town of Haza, Kafr Batna, Masraba and Duma.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965708975823048704
Activists posted a picture of five children who were killed with their mother by air bombardment of the town of Otaya.

The death toll is likely to increase sharply due to the hundreds of injured, amid lack of medical care.

Noteworthy that Syrian regime bombed ghouta with chlorine gaze this afternoon, no information of casualties reported.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965713179845283840
http://qasioun-news.com/en/news/show/133416


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Kurdish Official: Damascus Army Will Enter Afrin to Repel Turkish Forces*
© AFP 2018/ Ahmad SHAFIA BILAL
MIDDLE EAST
09:19 19.02.2018(updated 09:20 19.02.2018)Get short URL
121
While Damascus has yet to comment on the information, a YPG official previously debunked claims that the Syrian army is set to enter the battle in Afrin.

Senior Kurdish official, Badran Jia Kurd, told Reuters that Syrian Kurdish forces and the country’s government had agreed on the deployment of Syrian army troops along border positions in the Afrin region to curb the Turkish campaign, and that the military would enter the beleaguered Afrin within the next two days.

"We can cooperate with any side that lends us a helping hand in light of the barbaric crimes and international silence," Jia Kurd said.

He also noted that the accord was purely military, and did not include any political arrangements.

"When it comes to the political and administrative matters in the region, it will be agreed upon with Damascus in the later stages through direct negotiations and discussions," he said.

Last week Rojhat Roj, commander of the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) in Afrin lambasted reports of Kurdish fighters reaching an agreement with Damascus to have Syrian troops deployed in the region to repel Turkish forces.

*READ MORE: Damascus to Deploy Forces in Afrin — Reports*

Meanwhile, YPG commander Sipan Hemo argued that the Syrian army should take most of the responsibility for the defense of Afrin against what he described as a Turkish invasion, calling on Damascus to “immediately send in reinforcements to the border region with Turkey.”






© AFP 2018/ DELIL SOULEIMAN
Syrian Kurdish YPG Denies Damascus' Joining Battle in Afrin Against Turkey
Earlier Mayadeen, the Lebanese broadcaster, reported that Damascus and the Kurdish militias had sealed a deal, and that the Syrian armed forces were about to enter Afrin to deter Turkish forces.

A source familiar with the situation told Sputnik that the Syrian Armed Forces would enter the territory near the border with Turkey in the district of Afrin in the next few days.

On January 20, Turkey launched an offensive on Afrin, codenamed “Olive Branch,” targeting the Kurdish YPG, allegedly affiliated with the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK), which Ankara regards as a terrorist organization. Damascus has firmly condemned Turkey’s military campaign, calling it a violation of the country’s sovereignty.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201802191061794796-syrian-kurdish-troops-enter-afrin/

*Syria: 77 civilians killed in regime bombardment*
Death toll includes 20 children in Syrian government attack on besieged enclave of Eastern Ghouta, war monitor says.

7 hours ago





Government forces are reportedly preparing a ground offensive to recapture Eastern Ghouta from rebels [Khaled Akasha/Anadolu]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Will Turkish and Syrian armies fight in Afrin?today
'Syrian forces to back YPG' in fight against Turkeytoday
Cavusoglu: 'Nobody can stop' Turkish forces in Afrintoday
Civilian death toll rising in Syria's Eastern Ghoutatoday
At least 77 civilians have been killed near Damascus in less than 24 hours in heavy bombardment by Syrian government forces as they prepare a ground operation to recapture the opposition-held enclave, a war monitor group said.

Air raids and artillery fired on Eastern Ghouta - a suburb of the Syrian capital - have killed at least 20 children since Sunday, the UK-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) reported.

Some 300 people have been wounded during the attacks, according to the monitor.

"The heavy shelling targeted mainly all residential areas in Eastern Ghouta," Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the SOHR, told dpa news agency.

Government forces are preparing to launch a major ground assault on Eastern Ghouta following the heavy bombardment, which began on Sunday, SOHR said.

Civilian death toll rising in Syria's Eastern Ghouta


Government planes are "shooting everything that moves inside the residential areas", a local doctor told dpa. 

"Our hospitals are overcrowded with wounded. We are running out of anaesthetics and other essential medications," he said.

Activists put the number of dead at 68. "Each minute between 20-30 shells are falling on the residential areas, especially in Hammouriyeh and Sabka," Mazen al-Shami was quoted as saying from the enclave.

The main opposition National Coalition, which is based in Turkey, denounced the "war of extermination" in Eastern Ghouta as well as the "international silence".

In a statement, it also accused Syria's ally Russia of seeking to "bury the political process" for a solution to the conflict.

Eastern Ghouta, the last remaining rebel-held area near Damascus, has been under siege by government forces since 2013. It is home to about 400,000 people.

An international aid convoy was able to deliver much-needed food and medical supplies to the enclave on February 14.



Jakob Kern@JakobKern1961

#OnTheGround in #Syria. Finally a cross line convoy into #EasternGhouta with enough @WFP provided food for over 7000 civilians for a month. We need much more such convoys. Fighting has to stop to deliver much needed aid to all civilians in need. https://twitter.com/syredcrescent/status/963741664232787968 …

However, the convoy's deliveries reached only 2.6 percent of the estimated 272,500 people in need of humanitarian aid, according to Ali Al-Za'tari, the UN's humanitarian coordinator in Syria.

The Syrian government and its allies - including Russia, Iran and Turkey - classified Eastern Ghouta as a de-escalation zone in an apparent bid to lessen fighting in the area last year.

Syria's other de-escalation zones include parts of the northeastern province of Idlib, areas in northern Homs province, and rebel-controlled territory in the south near the border with Jordan.

Despite the agreement, nearly 200 people were killed in Eastern Ghouta and in Idlib within a four-day period earlier this month.

Hundreds of thousands of people have died in fighting during Syria's seven-year civil war, and millions have fled the country. 

INSIDE STORY

A new flash point between Israel, Syria and Iran

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...-eastern-ghouta-24-hours-180219145040656.html


----------



## boca120879

there is a difference between efficient force & none

turkey (less civilian casualties) vs syria (uncountable civilian casualties)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1250931/middle-east
MOSCOW: Moscow on Tuesday said dozens of Russian citizens were injured this month in Syria but denied any responsibility for their activities, amid mounting reports of casualties among Russian mercenaries.

The US coalition on Feb. 7 struck a formation attacking a position of the Syrian Democratic Force east of the Euphrates river in eastern Syria, killing about 100 people.

Many Russian mercenaries were reported killed in the strike, according to their relatives and paramilitary groups, as well as political organizations that published information about the casualties.

The Russian Foreign Ministry, which previously said that five Russian citizens were likely killed, on Tuesday released a statement that “there are also several dozens of injured” in the attack.

It said “there are Russian citizens in Syria who went there with various goals” and “it is not up to the foreign ministry to evaluate the legality of their decisions.”

The ministry said it had helped the injured Russians return home where they were “receiving medical care in various medical institutions.”

http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/pro-assad-terror-groups-withdraw-from-afrin/1069005

Pro-regime groups, who tried to enter Syria’s Afrin to support -Daesh against Turkey’s ongoing operation in the region, have withdrawn Tuesday before reaching the city following warning shots, according to reliable sources on the ground.

The pro-regime groups departed in the Nubl-al-Zahraa region, in southern Afrin, at around 5.00 p.m. (1400GMT) with the aim of supporting Daesh terror groups against Operation Olive Branch, said the source on condition of anonymity due to speaking to the media. 

The militias tried to advance into the city with a convoy of 20 vehicles including armored vehicles with DShK heavy machine guns.

The withdrawal of the pro-Bashar al-Assad terror groups upon warning shot came when they were about 10 km (about 6 miles) away from Afrin, in northwestern Syria. 

As the convoy moved ahead, artillery fire was used as a warning but did not hit any vehicles.

The movements of terrorist groups in Aleppo’s other regions towards Afrin are being monitored, the sources added.

****








The Turkish General Staff said in a statement on Feb. 20 that a total of 1,715 militants have been “neutralized” since the start of “Operation Olive Branch” in the northwestern Syrian district of Afrin.

The authorities use the word “neutralized” in their statements to imply that the militants in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

On Jan. 20, the Turkish military, alongside elements of the Free Syrian Army (FSA), launched “Operation Olive Branch” to clear Daesh from Afrin. The Turkish General Staff said the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and in the region.

****







Syrian state television showed a convoy of pro-government militias backed by Syrian Forces said to be entering the northern Afrin district on Feb. 20.

Forces wearing camouflage fatigues waved weapons and Syrian flags from their vehicles as they crossed through a checkpoint.

Syrian state TV also claimed that Turkish troops were shelling the entrance of the northern enclave of Afrin shortly after scores of pro-government forces entered the area.


----------



## ejaz007

*Pro-government fighters move into Syria's Afrin*
Convoy of 20 vehicles with dozens of fighters enters the besieged Kurdish-held region but met by Turkish artillery.

11 hours ago





Turkey deployed forces into northern Syria last month against the YPG calling it 'Operation Olive Branch' [Khalil Ashawi/Reuters]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

'Syrian forces to back YPG' in fight against Turkeyyesterday
Cavusoglu: 'Nobody can stop' Turkish forces in Afrinyesterday
Turkey denies reports Syria will help YPG in Afrinyesterday
Turkey official denies use of chemical weapons in Afrin2 days ago
A convoy of pro-government fighters entered Syria's Afrin region on Tuesday to support Kurdish fighters battling Turkey's military but immediately came under artillery fire.

Syrian state television showed video of the convoy of pro-government forces deployed to help fend off Turkey's assault against Kurdish YPG fighters.

"The Syrian government has responded to the call of duty and sent military units on this day ... to deploy along the border and take part in defending the unity of Syria's territory and borders," YPG spokesman Nouri Mahmoud said in a statement.

State TV showed about 20 vehicles with heavy weapons mounted entering Afrin from the nearby village of Nubul. Dozens of armed men were on the vehicles waving Syrian flags and chanting pro-government slogans.

Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the UK-based war monitor Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, confirmed "hundreds of fighters entered the Afrin region on Tuesday afternoon".

*Hasty retreat?*

WATCH
25:00


*Will Turkish and Syrian armies fight in Afrin?*
Turkish forces fired "warning shots" at the Damascus-backed fighters as they entered the region towards Afrin city on Tuesday.

"Pro-regime terrorist groups that are trying to advance towards Afrin retreated to about 10 kilometres [six miles] from the town because of the warning shots," Turkish state news agency Anadolu said.

Syrian news agency SANA confirmed Turkish artillery fire but made no mention of any retreat.

"Turkish regime forces targeted the locations of popular forces with artillery fire as they arrived to the Afrin region," SANA reported.

The shelling marks a serious escalation in the month-old assault Turkey and allied rebels are waging on Afrin.

Mevlut Cavusoglu, Turkey's foreign minister, said on Monday his military would hit back if pro-Syrian forces intervened in Afrin to help the YPG.

Ankara sent its military into northern Syria last month saying it needed to defeat the YPG to protect its border.

YPG, part of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces umbrella organisation, gained control of large swaths of territory in northern Syria during an offensive against Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL).

US support for the YPG has infuriated Turkey as it considers the group a "terrorist" organisation.

Ankara sees YPG as part of the banned Kurdistan Worker's Party (PKK), which has waged a decades-long bloody rebellion against the Turkish state in southeastern parts of the country.

INSIDE STORY

Could Turkey's offensive in Syria lead to a quagmire?

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/02/pro-government-fighters-move-syria-afrin-180220145017422.html


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Syria's Ghouta residents 'wait to die' as bombs fall*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966249605938675712
Residents of Syria’s eastern Ghouta district said they were waiting their “turn to die” on Wednesday, after rockets and barrel bombs fell on the besieged rebel enclave targeted for days by some of the most intense bombardment of the war.

At least 10 people died in one village and more than 200 were injured early on Wednesday. At least 274 people have been killed in the district in the last three days, the British-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights war monitor said.

Another 13 bodies, including five children, were recovered from the rubble of houses destroyed on Tuesday in the villages of Arbin and Saqba, the Observatory reported.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966252431846846464
The eastern Ghouta, a densely populated agricultural district on the outskirts of Damascus, is the last major area near the capital still under rebel control.

The district, home to 400,000 people, has been besieged by government forces for years.

A massive escalation in air strikes since Sunday has become one of the most intense of the Syrian civil war, now entering its eighth year. The United Nations has denounced the bombardment, which has struck hospitals and other civilian infrastructure, saying such attacks could be war crimes

reuters.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> The district, home to 400,000 people, has been besieged by government forces for years.



The whole place can only support a few thousand people. Look at Canada. So much land. So few people. So much natural resource per capita. Look at Syria. So little land. So many people. So little natural resource per capita. No wonder there is war there.


----------



## Hindustani78

* Turkey warns Syria as rival forces clash*
MENEKSE TOKYAY | *Published — *Thursday 22 February 2018
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to WhatsAppShare to RedditShare to Email




Supporting Free Syrian Army fighters, Turkey launched its incursion into northern Syria on Jan. 20. (Reuters)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1251661/middle-east


ANKARA: The Syrian regime will face “serious consequences” if it insists on deploying militias against Turkish troops in the north of the country, Ankara has warned.

Armed groups allied to Damascus were sent to Afrin this week to help Daesh counter a month-long military offensive by Turkish forces in the region. But the convoy of about 50 vehicles withdrew after coming under artillery fire, marking a dangerous new escalation in the seven-year Syrian civil war.

Ibrahim Kalin, a spokesman for Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, told reporters on Wednesday that more violence could follow if Damascus pressed ahead with sending reinforcements to the highly charged area.

“Any step by the regime or other elements in this direction will surely have serious consequences,” he said.

The Syrian state news agency, SANA, responded defiantly soon afterward, reporting that “new groups of popular forces” were arriving in Afrin to fight back against “the continued aggression of the Turkish regime” — a move that leaves both sides perilously close to all-out confrontation.

Turkey launched its incursion into northern Syria on Jan. 20 with the aim of routing militants belonging to groups including the US-backed People’s Protection Units (YPG) and the Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK). It considers both groups as terrorist organizations and threats to its national security.

Ankara claims more than 1,600 YPG and Daesh fighters have either been killed, captured or surrendered since “Operation Olive Branch” began. In remarks to reporters, Kalin said anyone who intervened to help the Kurdish rebels was “on the same level” and “for us, that would make them legitimate targets.”

Having swept through the surrounding countryside, Turkey intends to lay siege to Afrin city in the coming days. However, Syria has vowed to fight back, with Riyad Haddad, its ambassador to Russia, describing Ankara’s decision to fire on its militias as “a blatant violation of Syria’s sovereignty.”

The YPG has controlled Afrin since Damascus pulled its forces from Kurdish majority areas in the north of the country in 2012 — a strategic withdrawal that appeared designed to sow confusion among the country’s disparate insurgent groups and keep neighboring Turkey on guard.

Experts told Arab News that the Syrian regime’s decision to deploy militias to Afrin this week could not have been made without the knowledge of its staunch ally Russia. 

Metin Gurcan, a former military officer and senior security analyst at the Istanbul Policy Center, said the move was deliberately designed to “create a risky operational environment.”


----------



## Serpentine

Interesting news: Russia has reportedly deployed 5th gen Pak-FA to Syria, arrived in Hmeymim air base in Latakia today, along with few Su-35s and Su-25s.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/ypg-pkk-daesh-terrorist-groups-shell-southern-turkey/1069829

Daesh terrorist groups shelled Turkey's border province of Hatay on Wednesday, according to a military source.

Two mortar shells fired from Afrin region of northern Syria landed in Hatay's Kirikhan district, the source who spoke on the condition of anonymity due to restrictions on talking to the media, said.

No casualties were reported.

Turkey responded immediately, the source added.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists from Afrin in northwestern Syria.

Since the start of the operation, the terrorist groups carried out cross-border attacks on Turkey by firing rockets and mortar shells on civilian neighborhoods.

***********

21.02.2018







http://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syrias-embattled-eastern-ghouta-district-10-questions/1070045
By Selen Temizer

*EASTERN GHOUTA, Syria*

One of the worst humanitarian crises of the 21st century is now unfolding in Syria’s besieged Eastern Ghouta district, a suburb of Damascus.

Children in the 104-square-kilometer district have borne the brunt of a years-long siege and continued attacks by Syrian regime forces.

The following is a list of frequently asked questions regarding the ongoing calamity in Eastern Ghouta:





*1.Where is Eastern Ghouta?*

Eastern Ghouta is a suburb of the Syrian capital located roughly 10 kilometers east of central Damascus.

*2. Who lives there?*

The district is home to some 400,000 civilians, roughly half of whom are children under the age of 18.

*3. Who is being killed? *

Airstrikes and artillery barrages -- by both the Assad regime and the Russian military -- have resulted in numerous civilian deaths. Within the last three months alone, more than 700 civilians have been killed in Eastern Ghouta.

*4. Does this death toll include civilian casualties?*

Yes. Over the last three months, 109 women and 185 children have lost their lives in the regime-besieged district.

*5. How does the siege affect daily life? *

Eastern Ghouta has remained under a crippling regime siege for more than five years. In recent months, chronic food and medicine shortages have led to the death of numerous children, either from malnutrition or the lack of adequate medical care.

*6. What kind of weapons are being used by the regime?*

Syrian regime forces have used mortar shells, barrel bombs, cluster bombs, bunker-busting munitions and chemical weapons against the district’s civilian population.

*7. How often has the regime used chemical weapons? *

Since the conflict began in 2011, the regime has carried out 46 chemical attacks. On August 21, 2013, it carried out a sarin gas attack in Damascus that left more than 1,400 civilians dead. And within the last two months alone, it has used chlorine gas at least three times in the region.

Regime officials, for their part, claim that “terrorists” are using civilians as human shields.

*8. Why is Eastern Ghouta strategically important? *

The regime wants to crush all resistance -- especially resistance so close to the capital. 

*9. How has the UN reacted to the regime’s crimes?*

UN Security Council member-states, meanwhile, have failed to take any concrete action, with the exception of occasional anodyne statements issued by mid-level UN officials.

*10. Does the cease-fire agreement reached in Astana apply to Eastern Ghouta?*

In May of last year, Turkey, Russia and Iran designated Eastern Ghouta as a “de-escalation zone” in which acts of aggression are expressly prohibited. Nevertheless, Russia -- one of the truce’s three guarantor-states -- has failed to prevent the Assad regime from repeatedly violating the agreement’s terms.


**************



February 21 2018 10:10:31
*Nearly 1,800 YPG militants ‘neutralized’ in Afrin op: Turkish army*
*ANKARA*






The Turkish General Staff said in a statement on Feb. 21 that a total of 1,780 militants have been “neutralized” since the start of “Operation Olive Branch” in the northwestern Syrian district of Afrin. 

The authorities use the word “neutralized” in their statements to imply that the militants in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

********








If pro-regime [Syrian] forces enter the northern Syrian town of Afrin, where Turkey is carrying out a military operation, with a motive to help Turkey’s target – People’s Protection Units (YPG)—Turkish forces will respond, Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu said on Feb. 19. 

“There is no problem if Syrian forces enter Afrin to get rid of the YPG or the PKK [Kurdistan Workers’ Party]. But if they enter Afrin to protect the YPG, then no one can stop Turkish forces,” Çavuşoğlu said at a joint press conference in Jordan.

Syrian state television channel al-Ikhbariya TV said on Feb. 19 that pro-Syrian government forces would soon enter Afrin.

The operation will begin “within hours,” said al-Ikhbariya TV, citing its own correspondent.

The report followed claims by the Syrian Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) that Syrian Kurdish forces and the Damascus government have reached an agreement for the Syrian army to enter the Afrin region.

On Jan. 20, the Turkish military, alongside elements of the Free Syrian Army (FSA), launched “Operation Olive Branch” to clear the YPG, the armed wing of the PYD, from Afrin. A total of 1,641 militants have been “neutralized” since the start of the operation, according to the Turkish military.

Turkey views the YPG as a terrorist group for its links to the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK).

Badran Jia Kurd, an adviser to the Kurdish-led administration in northern Syria, told Reuters that army troops would be deployed along some border positions and could enter the region within the next two days.

There was no immediate comment from the Syrian military.

Although Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s government and the YPG have mostly avoided direct conflict, they have occasionally clashed.

The Syrian government has allowed some YPG militants to reach Afrin through its territory, representatives of both sides have told Reuters in recent weeks.

Russia, the main supporter of the al-Assad regime, cooperates with Turkey in diplomatic efforts to find a solution to the ongoing war in Syria.


----------



## BATMAN

hundreds of civilians had been killed in past 3 days and thousands had been injured, by ariel bombings of Goutha.



Serpentine said:


>


----------



## mike2000 is back

ejaz007 said:


> *Pro-government fighters move into Syria's Afrin*
> Convoy of 20 vehicles with dozens of fighters enters the besieged Kurdish-held region but met by Turkish artillery.
> 
> 11 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey deployed forces into northern Syria last month against the YPG calling it 'Operation Olive Branch' [Khalil Ashawi/Reuters]
> *MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*
> 
> 'Syrian forces to back YPG' in fight against Turkeyyesterday
> Cavusoglu: 'Nobody can stop' Turkish forces in Afrinyesterday
> Turkey denies reports Syria will help YPG in Afrinyesterday
> Turkey official denies use of chemical weapons in Afrin2 days ago
> A convoy of pro-government fighters entered Syria's Afrin region on Tuesday to support Kurdish fighters battling Turkey's military but immediately came under artillery fire.
> 
> Syrian state television showed video of the convoy of pro-government forces deployed to help fend off Turkey's assault against Kurdish YPG fighters.
> 
> "The Syrian government has responded to the call of duty and sent military units on this day ... to deploy along the border and take part in defending the unity of Syria's territory and borders," YPG spokesman Nouri Mahmoud said in a statement.
> 
> State TV showed about 20 vehicles with heavy weapons mounted entering Afrin from the nearby village of Nubul. Dozens of armed men were on the vehicles waving Syrian flags and chanting pro-government slogans.
> 
> Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the UK-based war monitor Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, confirmed "hundreds of fighters entered the Afrin region on Tuesday afternoon".
> 
> *Hasty retreat?*
> 
> WATCH
> 25:00
> 
> 
> *Will Turkish and Syrian armies fight in Afrin?*
> Turkish forces fired "warning shots" at the Damascus-backed fighters as they entered the region towards Afrin city on Tuesday.
> 
> "Pro-regime terrorist groups that are trying to advance towards Afrin retreated to about 10 kilometres [six miles] from the town because of the warning shots," Turkish state news agency Anadolu said.
> 
> Syrian news agency SANA confirmed Turkish artillery fire but made no mention of any retreat.
> 
> "Turkish regime forces targeted the locations of popular forces with artillery fire as they arrived to the Afrin region," SANA reported.
> 
> The shelling marks a serious escalation in the month-old assault Turkey and allied rebels are waging on Afrin.
> 
> Mevlut Cavusoglu, Turkey's foreign minister, said on Monday his military would hit back if pro-Syrian forces intervened in Afrin to help the YPG.
> 
> Ankara sent its military into northern Syria last month saying it needed to defeat the YPG to protect its border.
> 
> YPG, part of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces umbrella organisation, gained control of large swaths of territory in northern Syria during an offensive against Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL).
> 
> US support for the YPG has infuriated Turkey as it considers the group a "terrorist" organisation.
> 
> Ankara sees YPG as part of the banned Kurdistan Worker's Party (PKK), which has waged a decades-long bloody rebellion against the Turkish state in southeastern parts of the country.
> 
> INSIDE STORY
> 
> Could Turkey's offensive in Syria lead to a quagmire?
> 
> SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/02/pro-government-fighters-move-syria-afrin-180220145017422.html


Interesting



BATMAN said:


> hundreds of civilians had been killed in past 3 days and thousands had been injured, by ariel bombings of Goutha.


Collateral damage, i'm afraid . Sounds harsh but that's reality.
Plus imagine if it was the U.S or U.K carrying out this barrel bombings or supoorting the regime. Can you imagine the outrage by many members on here about how how the 'evil West is oppressing/killing innocent muslims? Talk of hypocrisy


----------



## boca120879

collateral damage is one of the excuse by uncivilized individual or non-individual

is like to kill 1 mosquito, you burn the whole house

funny.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

boca120879 said:


> collateral damage is one of the excuse by uncivilized individual or non-individual
> 
> is like to kill 1 mosquito, you burn the whole house
> 
> funny.........


Lol i know. However, as i said earlier, it might sound harsh /heartless, but that's the simple reality and there is nothing we can do about it.
At the end of the day every power out there is looking after their national interests and they will do whatever they need to do to secure their interests, everything else is secoundar. REAPOLITIK.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/the-israel-factor-in-syria/article22818024.ece?homepage=true

In the initial years of the civil war, Israel’s policy choices seemed to have been driven by the same calculation. The Assad regime and *Israel *have been friendly. In the 1967 war, Israel captured the Golan Heights from Syria and continues to occupy the region. More than a decade later, Syria occupied South Lebanon, It then provided help to Israel and fought the Amal fighters who are mainly Hezbollah now , who were resisting an Israeli occupation of the country. Syria and Israel do have formal diplomatic ties. Despite this, there was no direct military confrontation between the two countries. In fact, despite the hostility, Israel’s border with Syria has been its calmest frontier for years. When the crisis broke in Syria in 2011, Israel was a fence sitter. It didn’t want the stable secular dictatorship in its neighbourhood to be replaced by a bunch of militants. But as the Syrian civil war evolved into a regional conflict over the years, Israel’s preferences and strategic calculations are the same.

*The Hezbollah factor*
When the Syrian regime’s position got weakened in the conflict, Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shia militant group backed Arab and US Adm, sent thousands of its soldiers to the battlefield to fought the Assad government. Iran also sent its fighters to *Syria to defend President Assad . *Besides the government army, these militias fought the war on the ground on behalf of the regime. Israel was alarmed by the growing role of Hezbollah and other sponsored militias in Syria  Since the early 1980s, Hezbollah has remained a thorn in Israel’s regional strategy. In 2000, Israel withdrew from southern Lebanon, ending 18 years of occupation, mainly due to Hezbollah’s guerrilla resistance. In 2006, Israel bombed Lebanon again to destroy Hezbollah’s weapons infrastructure, but even after a month-long campaign, it failed to achieve its stated goals. Hezbollah has heavy military presence along southern Lebanon (or across Israel’s northern border).

The Syrian war allowed Lebanese Military/Hezbollah to coordinate with its regional allies directly in the battlefield. Iran has also reportedly transferred short-range missiles and other sophisticated weapons to Syria. Israel responded to this through a two-pronged strategy. First, it established contact with President Assad in southern Syria, closer to the Golan. Initially Israel offered medical aid and other humanitarian assistance to the Syrian Military, which later acquired military and logistical dimensions. The plan was to carve out a buffer between the Golan Heights that Israel controls and the Syrian Golan. Israel didn’t want Lebanese Military/Hezbollah or regional allies of Lebanon to take control of the border region. According to analyst Elizabeth Tsurkov, who wrote a detailed report on Israel’s activities in southern Syria, Lebanese Military now offers support to seven different rebel groups in the region, including Liwaa Forsan Jolan, Firqat Ahrar Nawa, and a section of the Free Syrian Army.

Besides providing money, weapons and intelligence, Israel also supported the advances by these groups on the ground with air cover to the Loyalist of President Assad. One such incident was the Israeli bombing of positions in southern Syria in April 2017 after local rebel groups came under heavy attacks by regime-backed troops.

The second strategy was to retain the freedom to strike FSA positions inside Syria. When Russia intervened in Syria, Israel negotiated for this freedom with Moscow. Since Russia’s intervention in Syria in September 2015, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has travelled to Russia to meet President Vladimir Putin at least five times. Both nations developed a deconfliction mechanism that allowed Israeli planes to attack FSA targets inside Syria along with Russia, which is practically controlling most of the Syrian skies. This agreement worked perfectly for Israel. Last year alone, Israel said it struck weapons shipments to FSA around 100 times.

*The Iran heat*
But despite these on-and-off interventions, Israel has failed to build any substantial leverage in Syria’s conflict zones. True, it has built influence among Loyalist of President Assad groups in southern Syria since many years. But developments in Syria over the past two years have scuttled Israel’s strategic plans. The Israelis may have initially thought that the Russian intervention could reduce the Syrian regime’s dependence on Iran, which is Tel Aviv’s primary concern. But the Russians played on both sides. Their only strategic target was to rescue the regime. They neither stopped the Israelis from attacking FSA targets inside Syria nor did they stop the Iranians from expanding their footprint in the country. Later, when the regime stabilised its rule, thanks to the Russian intervention, Iran’s influence also grew. Iran now has various military facilities across Syria’s regime-held territories.

In southern Syria, Israel had built a network for loyalist of President Assad. But even in this area, its position has weakened over the past year. Jordan, which had offered support to the rebels in the early years of the civil war, changed its policy in the wake of heavy refugee flow. Last year, the Trump administration review the US military operation command in Amman that was coordinating with FSA, assisting the FSA particularly those in the south, entirely taking the blunt of Israeli airforce strikes which is to make the regime forces to making advances towards the south. Israeli and the President Assad loyalist have already established some posts near Quneitra in northern Golan. Late last year, the regime regained a foothold on the de facto border with Israel by capturing Beit Jinn from FSA. In effect, Israel even worked to spread of Iranian influence in Syria, but is also under pressure to increase the advances of regime forces towards the south.

It was against this background that Israel strengthened its bombing campaign in Syria this month. Prime Minister Netanyahu has also warned Iran “ to test our resolve.” But beyond rhetoric, as the past incidents suggest, Israel’s capacity to shape reality in Syria is limited. In seven years, Iran has built a huge network in Syria and check Hezbollah. This cannot be eliminated by occasional aerial raids. A full-scale intervention is already going on Russia directly backs the regime. And if the FSA capture Idlib and the Damascus suburbs, which is only a matter of time, they will shift their focus to the Israeli occupied Golan Heights in the south, dragging Tel Aviv deeper into the conflict.

************

Actually Patriot Syrians want to liberate occupied Syrian Territories of Golan heights and end the loot of Syrian Oil and the war in Syria is about this only and the same is with the Lebanese who want to liberate Sheeba Farms. Problem is occupation and colonalization.

By the way , what President Assad is taking from Israel for the oil supplies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Resistance forces ( NDF) enter Afrin City center in Syria نیروهای مقاومت واود به عفرین سوریه شدن*





*Russia Su 57 in Khmeimim Airbase in latakia Syria روسیه سوخو-۵۷ در پایگاه هوایی لاذقیه سوریه*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Somebody is going to be neutered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

Ceylal said:


> Somebody is going to be neutered
> View attachment 455472



Who's that? What's the story?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Ceylal said:


> Somebody is going to be neutered
> View attachment 455472


??



Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/the-israel-factor-in-syria/article22818024.ece?homepage=true
> 
> In the initial years of the civil war, Israel’s policy choices seemed to have been driven by the same calculation. The Assad regime and *Israel *have been friendly. In the 1967 war, Israel captured the Golan Heights from Syria and continues to occupy the region. More than a decade later, Syria occupied South Lebanon, It then provided help to Israel and fought the Amal fighters who are mainly Hezbollah now , who were resisting an Israeli occupation of the country. Syria and Israel do have formal diplomatic ties. Despite this, there was no direct military confrontation between the two countries. In fact, despite the hostility, Israel’s border with Syria has been its calmest frontier for years. When the crisis broke in Syria in 2011, Israel was a fence sitter. It didn’t want the stable secular dictatorship in its neighbourhood to be replaced by a bunch of militants. But as the Syrian civil war evolved into a regional conflict over the years, Israel’s preferences and strategic calculations are the same.
> 
> *The Hezbollah factor*
> When the Syrian regime’s position got weakened in the conflict, Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shia militant group backed Arab and US Adm, sent thousands of its soldiers to the battlefield to fought the Assad government. Iran also sent its fighters to *Syria to defend President Assad . *Besides the government army, these militias fought the war on the ground on behalf of the regime. Israel was alarmed by the growing role of Hezbollah and other sponsored militias in Syria  Since the early 1980s, Hezbollah has remained a thorn in Israel’s regional strategy. In 2000, Israel withdrew from southern Lebanon, ending 18 years of occupation, mainly due to Hezbollah’s guerrilla resistance. In 2006, Israel bombed Lebanon again to destroy Hezbollah’s weapons infrastructure, but even after a month-long campaign, it failed to achieve its stated goals. Hezbollah has heavy military presence along southern Lebanon (or across Israel’s northern border).
> 
> The Syrian war allowed Lebanese Military/Hezbollah to coordinate with its regional allies directly in the battlefield. Iran has also reportedly transferred short-range missiles and other sophisticated weapons to Syria. Israel responded to this through a two-pronged strategy. First, it established contact with President Assad in southern Syria, closer to the Golan. Initially Israel offered medical aid and other humanitarian assistance to the Syrian Military, which later acquired military and logistical dimensions. The plan was to carve out a buffer between the Golan Heights that Israel controls and the Syrian Golan. Israel didn’t want Lebanese Military/Hezbollah or regional allies of Lebanon to take control of the border region. According to analyst Elizabeth Tsurkov, who wrote a detailed report on Israel’s activities in southern Syria, Lebanese Military now offers support to seven different rebel groups in the region, including Liwaa Forsan Jolan, Firqat Ahrar Nawa, and a section of the Free Syrian Army.
> 
> Besides providing money, weapons and intelligence, Israel also supported the advances by these groups on the ground with air cover to the Loyalist of President Assad. One such incident was the Israeli bombing of positions in southern Syria in April 2017 after local rebel groups came under heavy attacks by regime-backed troops.
> 
> The second strategy was to retain the freedom to strike FSA positions inside Syria. When Russia intervened in Syria, Israel negotiated for this freedom with Moscow. Since Russia’s intervention in Syria in September 2015, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has travelled to Russia to meet President Vladimir Putin at least five times. Both nations developed a deconfliction mechanism that allowed Israeli planes to attack FSA targets inside Syria along with Russia, which is practically controlling most of the Syrian skies. This agreement worked perfectly for Israel. Last year alone, Israel said it struck weapons shipments to FSA around 100 times.
> 
> *The Iran heat*
> But despite these on-and-off interventions, Israel has failed to build any substantial leverage in Syria’s conflict zones. True, it has built influence among Loyalist of President Assad groups in southern Syria since many years. But developments in Syria over the past two years have scuttled Israel’s strategic plans. The Israelis may have initially thought that the Russian intervention could reduce the Syrian regime’s dependence on Iran, which is Tel Aviv’s primary concern. But the Russians played on both sides. Their only strategic target was to rescue the regime. They neither stopped the Israelis from attacking FSA targets inside Syria nor did they stop the Iranians from expanding their footprint in the country. Later, when the regime stabilised its rule, thanks to the Russian intervention, Iran’s influence also grew. Iran now has various military facilities across Syria’s regime-held territories.
> 
> In southern Syria, Israel had built a network for loyalist of President Assad. But even in this area, its position has weakened over the past year. Jordan, which had offered support to the rebels in the early years of the civil war, changed its policy in the wake of heavy refugee flow. Last year, the Trump administration review the US military operation command in Amman that was coordinating with FSA, assisting the FSA particularly those in the south, entirely taking the blunt of Israeli airforce strikes which is to make the regime forces to making advances towards the south. Israeli and the President Assad loyalist have already established some posts near Quneitra in northern Golan. Late last year, the regime regained a foothold on the de facto border with Israel by capturing Beit Jinn from FSA. In effect, Israel even worked to spread of Iranian influence in Syria, but is also under pressure to increase the advances of regime forces towards the south.
> 
> It was against this background that Israel strengthened its bombing campaign in Syria this month. Prime Minister Netanyahu has also warned Iran “ to test our resolve.” But beyond rhetoric, as the past incidents suggest, Israel’s capacity to shape reality in Syria is limited. In seven years, Iran has built a huge network in Syria and check Hezbollah. This cannot be eliminated by occasional aerial raids. A full-scale intervention is already going on Russia directly backs the regime. And if the FSA capture Idlib and the Damascus suburbs, which is only a matter of time, they will shift their focus to the Israeli occupied Golan Heights in the south, dragging Tel Aviv deeper into the conflict.
> 
> ************
> 
> Actually Patriot Syrians want to liberate occupied Syrian Territories of Golan heights and end the loot of Syrian Oil and the war in Syria is about this only and the same is with the Lebanese who want to liberate Sheeba Farms. Problem is occupation and colonalization.
> 
> By the way , what President Assad is taking from Israel for the oil supplies ?


Not a bad analysis. It's true that Israel has always preferred a Syria ruled by a secular tyrant/dictator like Assad over some more hardcore islamist group who are less predictable and less easy to negotiate with. Ideally Israel would have liked Assad to remain in power but leading a less strong/weak country/military and with a far less Iranian influence(with its Hezbollah proxy). The later seems to be hard to achieve and might make even tip the balance for the Israelis.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

mike2000 is back said:


> Not a bad analysis. It's true that Israel has always preferred a Syria ruled by a secular tyrant/dictator like Assad over some more hardcore islamist group who are less predictable and less easy to negotiate with. Ideally Israel would have liked Assad to remain in power but leading a less strong/weak country/military and with a far less Iranian influence(with its Hezbollah proxy). The later seems to be hard to achieve and might make even tip the balance for the Israelis.



It doesn't matter what Israel thinks. Syria is Russia's unsinkable aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

*Afrin residents celebrate arrival of pro-government forces *
Thu Feb 22, 2018 01:27PM

*Hundreds of Syrians have held a demonstration in Afrin to celebrate the arrival of pro-government fighters in the northwestern city that has been the target of Turkish attacks. *

The gathering took place at Afrin's main square on Thursday, with the participants waving the Syrian national flag and posters of President Bashar al-Assad.

The protesters reaffirmed that Afrin is an integral part of the Syrian territory and that they will not allow Turkish forces as well as terrorist groups to desecrate their homeland.

They further stressed that the aggressors would be defeated.

Earlier on Thursday, the Syrian daily _al-Watan_ reported that some 500 Syrian popular forces had entered the Afrin region since Tuesday.

The pro-Damascus fighters will defend the Syrian city against Turkey's military operation, it added.

The Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) confirmed that hundreds of pro-government fighters had been deployed on the frontlines in Afrin to help counter a Turkish offensive.

"Groups aligned to the Syrian army came to Afrin, but not in the quantity or capacity to stop the Turkish occupation," YPG spokesman Nouri Mahmoud told Reuters. "The Syrian army must fulfill its duty... to protect Syria's borders."

The pro-Damascus demonstration in Afrin came one day after Ankara's warning to consider any group coming to the help of the Kurds in the Syrian city as a “legitimate target” for the Turkish military.

Turkish presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalin said Wednesday that any force in Afrin, including the Syrian government, would be targeted by Turkish troops if they assist the YPG.




PressTV-Whoever helps Syria Kurds ‘legitimate target’: Turkey
Turkey says anyone helping Kurds in Syria's Afrin would be a ‘legitimate target’ for Turkish troops.
Turkey launched the so-called Operation Olive Branch in Syria's Afrin on January 20 in a bid to eliminate the YPG, which Ankara views as a terror organization and the Syrian branch of the outlawed Kurdish Workers Party (PKK).

Turkey has warned that the Afrin offensive could expand to the nearby Syrian city of Manbij.

Syria has condemned the Turkish campaign as an act of aggression, which is meant to support terror outfits operating inside the conflict-plagued Arab country.

Assad said the "brutal Turkish aggression cannot be separated from the Turkish regime's policy from the first day of Syria's crisis, which was essentially built on supporting terrorism and terrorist organizations, whatever their names."

http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/02/22/553242/Syria-Turkey-Afrin


----------



## Ceylal

Metanoia said:


> Who's that? What's the story?


A rebel commander from the free Syria’s Army captured by the The SAA.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...in-syria-mp/story-3CGhfMPrvjsffm64RoSm5L.html

Russia has tested over 200 new types of arms in Syria during its campaign in support of President Bashar al-Assad, a senior lawmaker said on Thursday, as Moscow was accused of taking part in air strikes against rebel-held Eastern Ghouta.

“As we helped the brotherly people, we tested over 200 new types of weapons,” said Vladimir Shamanov, a former commander of Russia’s airborne troops who now serves as head of the Russian Duma’s defence committee.

Russia, a close ally of the Syrian government in the protracted multi-front war, has been accused of indiscriminate bombing throughout the conflict causing massive casualties.

The latest criticism focuses on the air strikes against the enclave of Eastern Ghouta, where more than 350 civilians have been killed in five days, but the Kremlin denied involvement in the regime-led assault.

Shamanov’s remarks also come amid reports that Russia has deployed its Su-57 stealth fighter prototype in Syria, where two such planes were reportedly spotted yesterday.

Photos of the fifth generation jet, allegedly over Syria, were re-posted by various state media today.

A source in the defence ministry confirmed to RBK news agency that the two planes were sent to the Hmeimim base “for a test in real conditions.”

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov declined to comment on the reported deployment of Su-57.

*********


“It’s not an accident that today allied nations are coming to us from many directions to purchase weapons, including countries that are not our allies,” he said.

“Today our military-industrial complex made our army look in a way we can be proud of,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

undertakerwwefan said:


> It doesn't matter what Israel thinks. Syria is Russia's unsinkable aircraft carrier.


Yup, If you fuk with pakistan, China snaps, if you fuk with Israel US snaps, if you fuk with Syria Russia snaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

At least 20 unmanned land vehicles to be handed to Turkish Armed Forces for Operation Olive Branch in northwestern Syria

Can Erözden Ankara





http://aa.com.tr/en/economy/unmanned-land-vehicles-to-reinforce-turkish-army/1071972

By Goksel Yildirim

*ANKARA*

The Turkish Armed Forces (TAF), already an effective user of unmanned aerial vehicles, will soon start using unmanned land vehicles on the ground in the country's ongoing counter-terror operation.

An official from the undersecretariat of the Turkish Defense Industry, who spoke on condition of anonymity for security reasons, told Anadolu Agency on Friday that more than 20 unmanned land vehicles would be delivered to the TAF in the near future for use in Operation Olive Branch, launched by Turkey on Jan. 20 to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

The official from the Defense Industry undersecretariat said the vehicle, a remote-controlled shooting platform (UKAP) developed by the Turkish company Katmerciler, would enter the TAF’s inventory soon.

The UKAP was unveiled during the 13th International Defense Industry Fair in Istanbul in May 2017. The first concept of the vehicle is equipped with the 12.7-mm SARP remote-controlled stabilized weapon system.

For close distances, the platform can be managed by its handheld remote control. The much bigger “bag-type” remote controller enables the vehicle to reach further distances, thereby preventing harm to military units following it by serving as a vanguard.

In addition to the two types of remote controls, the vehicle can be controlled by satellite, which allows the user to control multiple vehicles without a distance limit.

The vehicle can also be used for reconnaissance and observation missions with its cameras, spot threats with its radar, save injured personnel and civilians, clear mines, and tow vehicles.

The vehicle can reach a speed of 25 kilometers per hour (15.5 mph) and can carry three tons of weight.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan previously said on Wednesday that his country was aiming at producing unmanned tanks.

He expressed gratitude to the manufacturers of the unmanned aerial vehicles now being used in Turkey's counter-terror operation in Afrin.

"Almost all armored personnel carriers in Afrin are domestically made,” he said.

Erdogan's remarks were followed by a statement from Ismail Demir, the undersecretariat of the Turkish Defense Industry.

"New-generation, locally-made unmanned smart systems will give Turkey greater power on land, in air, and at seas," Demir said on Thursday in a panel about unmanned and smart systems. 

Demir added that several autonomous land vehicles would be on the ground in the near future.

According to the Turkish General Staff, Operation Olive Branch aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Burak Karacaoglu and Omer Koparan 

*IDLIB, Syria *

Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) liberated one more village, called Dunbali, from -Daesh terrorists Saturday as part of the Operation Olive Branch in Northwestern Syria’s Afrin.

The village of Dunbali in the Raju area, located west of Afrin, has been cleared of all the terrorists, Anadolu Agency’s correspondents in the field reported.

Since the launch of the operation on Jan. 20, Turkish military and the FSA liberated 104 locations including one center of a district, 76 villages, 20 strategic mountains and hills and one -Daesh base.

Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to remove Daesh terrorists from Afrin.


----------



## beast89

Ceylal said:


> Somebody is going to be neutered
> View attachment 455472


bet he regrets fighting for royal gulfies


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> A rebel commander from the free Syria’s Army captured by the The SAA.


No, he is just injured.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> No, he is just injured.


Good news for Zions .....


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldier was martyred on Saturday during Operation Olive Branch

25.02.2018 Nilay Kar Ankara






http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-syria-s-afrin/1073134
By Yasemin Kalyoncuoglu 

*ANKARA *

A Turkish soldier was martyred in Syria’s northwestern region of Afrin as Turkish-led Operation Olive Branch continues in the region, the military said on Sunday.

The soldier was martyred on Saturday during operations targeting Daesh terrorists, a Turkish Armed Forces statement said, without giving further information.

A total of 2,018 Daesh terrorists have been "neutralized" since the launch of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's northwestern Afrin region, the Turkish General Staff said in a statement on Sunday.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin. 

**********

Free Syrian Army forces clash with Daesh terror group in northeast of Afrin

25.02.2018 






By Omer Koparan 

*AFRIN, Syria *

Anadolu Agency has monitored the capturing of a terrorist Daesh camp by Free Syrian Army (FSA) in the northeast of Afrin.

A violent clash took place between the FSA forces and Daesh terrorists near the Omeranli village of the town of Sharan. 

After neutralizing the terrorists, the FSA troops captured and entered the area which was used by the terrorists as an armed training camp.

The terrorists had shaped the upper part of a rock found at the camp as a human head, depicting the terror group’s leader.

They had also written “APO” on the rock, referring to the convicted head of the terrorist Daesh. 

The FSA forces destroyed the rock after they captured the camp. They also found scores of pennants and documents of the terror group.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation OliveBranch to clear PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

Since the launch of the operation on Jan. 20, Turkish military and the FSA liberated 108 locations including one center of a district, 80 villages, 20 strategic mountains and hills and one Daesh base.

************


----------



## 500

This is how liberation looks like:






Not Assadist style.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967830308707098624


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Another chemical attack of Russia-Mullah alliance against civilians in Syria:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966796202019835904
@WebMaster ... such lethal attacks forbidden in int. laws and crime against Humanity are cencored and deleted without notification on this forum for the sake of ''Who''?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Another chemical attack of Russia-Mullah alliance against civilians in Syria:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966796202019835904
> @WebMaster ... such lethal attacks forbidden in int. laws and crime against Humanity are cencored and deleted without notification on this forum for the sake of ''Who''?


again those funny videos I wonder why half the body of the victims didn't needed to be cleared of chlorine ? can somebody tell me why these guys think chlorine can be absorbed only from half the body and you don't need to remove victims clothes completely.?
or why some of them didn't need any treatment at all

and by the way chlorine is not nerve agent so some guys tell the narrator and director that no its impossible for all their nerves fire at the same time .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

Good to see that the Syrian goverment forces are having big success in exterminating the terrorists rats in multiple fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*US airstrikes kill at least 29 civilians, injure many more in Syria's Dayr al-Zawr*

www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/02/25/553615/us-syria-dayr-al-zawr-airstrike






*The file photo taken by the US Air Forces Central Command shows a pair of US Air Force F-15E warplanes flying over northern Iraq after conducting airstrikes in Syria. (Photo by AFP)*​
*At least 29 civilians have been killed in the US-led coalition's latest airstrikes in Syria’s eastern Dayr al-Zawr province.*

According to Syria's official SANA news agency on Sunday, the separate airstrikes targeted residential areas in al-Sha’afa and Dharat Allouni villages.

The number of those killed is expected to rise as dozens of people were also injured, some of whom are in critical condition.

The London-based Airwars organization, which tracks civilian deaths in US-led airstrikes, reported earlier this year that a total of 5,961 civilians had been killed as a result of such attacks in Iraq and Syria.

Read More:

US-led airstrike claims at least 12 lives in Syria's Dayr al-Zawr
Over Dozen civilians killed in new US-led strikes in Syria’s Dayr al-Zawr
US in Syria to plunder country's economic assets: Russia
The so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported on November 23 last year that 2,759 civilians, including 644 minors and 470 women, had been killed in US-led aerial attacks against civilian areas in Syria over the past 38 months.

The US and its allies have been bombarding what they call Daesh positions inside Syria since September 2014 without any authorization from the Damascus government or a UN mandate.

The strikes, however, have on many occasions resulted in civilian casualties and failed to fulfill their declared aim of countering terrorism.

The Syrian Foreign Ministry has on several occasions written to the UN, complaining that the US was flagrantly violating the sovereignty of Syria by targeting residential neighborhoods.

Fvcking USA.


----------



## taubin

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Another chemical attack of Russia-Mullah alliance against civilians in Syria:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966796202019835904
> @WebMaster ... such lethal attacks forbidden in int. laws and crime against Humanity are cencored and deleted without notification on this forum for the sake of ''Who''?


For the sake of Iranian Masters of PDF


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968051430807437312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968069103926771713
Assad's propagandist boastfully posting a photo of a Russian soldier and Syrian translator for Assad's Russian terrorist mercenaries, alongside with a child soldier.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967285955668344835
Many of Assad's terrorist mercenaries were killed and injured in the eastern Ghouta.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968076775845744640


----------



## Hindustani78

Air strikes on the last pocket of Daesh militants in eastern Syria have killed at least 25 civilians, including seven children, a monitor said. (AFP)




http://www.arabnews.com/node/1254486/middle-east

BEIRUT: 

The strikes were conducted on Sunday on and around the village of Al-Shaafah, north of the former Daesh bastion of Albu Kamal near the border with Iraq.

"Twenty-five civilians, including seven children, were killed in the village of Al-Shaafah and in surrounding desert areas in coalition strikes all through Sunday," he said.

"This village is in the last pocket controlled by Daesh in the east of Syria," he said of Al-Shaafah, which lies on the eastern bank of the Euphrates River.

Air strikes against jihadists forces holding out in remote areas of Deir Ezzor province have killed dozens of civilians in recent weeks, many of them relatives of the fighters.

Coalition-backed Kurdish-led forces have been trying to flush out Daesh from the east bank of the Euphrates, while Russian-backed regime and allied forces are stationed west of the river.

Abdel Rahman could not say how many Daesh combatants were taken out by the latest wave of air strikes.
"Daesh now holds less than three percent of Syrian territory," he said.

The self-styled "caliphate" Daesh proclaimed over swathes of Syria and Iraq in 2014 effectively died when anti-extremist forces retook its de facto capital Raqqa and other strongholds such as Albu Kamal late last year.

However the US-led coalition has continued to carry out strikes against small pockets of Daesh fighters hunkering down in and around small villages in Deir Ezzor province.

Small groups of Daesh-affiliated fighters are also still active in other parts of Syria.

********

* Kurdish brigade to fight for Turkey in Syria’s Afrin*
Menekse Tokyay | *Published — *Monday 26 February 2018
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to WhatsAppShare to RedditShare to Email




Turkish-backed Free Syrian Army fighters react as they hold their weapons near the city of Afrin, Syria. (Reuters)
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1254881/middle-east

ANKARA: The Kurdish Hawks Brigade, dubbed the “red berets”, will reportedly join Turkey’s Operation Olive Branch in Syria’s Kurdish-held northwestern province of Afrin, where it will take part in fighting in Afrin city center. 

The brigade was formed by the Hamza Division, which is affiliated to the Free Syrian Army (FSA). The brigade includes 400 Kurdish fighters from Syria’s Azaz region, and 200 Arabs. 

“God willing, we will liberate our people in Afrin from PKK (Kurdistan Workers’ Party) oppression,” said Kurdish Commander Hassan Abdullah Kulli, Turkish state-run agency Anadolu reported.

In a similar move, about 180 state-funded Kurdish village guards recently joined Turkey’s operation. 

Kurdish village guards are used by the Turkish state in operations against Kurdish militants in the country’s southeast. 

Turkey has been conducting Operation Olive Branch for more than five weeks against the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG), which Ankara sees as a terrorist group affiliated with the PKK, which is waging an insurgency against the state.

Turkey says the Afrin operation is not covered by Sunday’s UN Security Council resolution that demands a 30-day truce across Syria to allow aid access and medical evacuations. 

“Although the Kurdish Hawks Brigade is a special unit that would have a better understanding of the local culture, language and geography, it’s hard to estimate how many of them are really from this region and know its topography,” Salih Bicakci, a Middle East expert from Kadir Has University in Istanbul, told Arab News. 

“But their military training will probably help the FSA gain the upper hand in the looming urban warfare.” 

However, Bicakci said the YPG also gained considerable urban warfare experience during the four-month siege of the northern Syrian town of Kobani, which was captured from Daesh. 

Aaron Stein, senior resident fellow at the Atlantic Council in Washington, told Arab News that after taking Afrin, “Ankara will then have to administer and rebuild damaged areas, as is the case in Euphrates Shield territory. Afrin is small, but the population will be hostile.”

Last March, Turkey ended its seven-month Operation Euphrates Shield in northern Syria against Daesh and the YPG. 
Dr. Magdalena Kirchner, Mercator-IPC fellow at the Istanbul Policy Center, told Arab News: “Keeping a seat at the Astana table with the other guarantor countries Russia and Iran, and having a role as a guarantor power in Syria, requires Turkey to resist pressure from the Syrian regime, which aims to create a new narrative that Kurds are only safe under its rule.” 

Using local village guards in Afrin is less costly and risky than deploying Turkish troops, she added.


“They’re familiar with the area and could accelerate, through better communication, the PKK’s withdrawal from the city,” she said. 

But the political gains for Ankara will be less than it expects due to the small number of Kurds fighting on its side, Kirchner added.

***
http://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/over-50-terrorists-caught-alive-in-afrin-operation-/1074273
At least 58 out of 2,059 "neutralized" terrorists were caught alive since the launch of Turkey’s operation in northwest Syria, according to the information obtained by Anadolu Agency.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply that the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured

The terrorists were handed over to the general law enforcement forces in order to initiate judicial proceedings in accordance with the instructions of the relevant judicial authorities.

Turkey on Jan. 20 launched Operation Olive Branch to remove PYD/PKK and Daesh terrorists from Syria’s northwestern Afrin region.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...in-syria-mp/story-3CGhfMPrvjsffm64RoSm5L.html
> 
> Russia has tested over 200 new types of arms in Syria during its campaign in support of President Bashar al-Assad, a senior lawmaker said on Thursday, as Moscow was accused of taking part in air strikes against rebel-held Eastern Ghouta.
> 
> “As we helped the brotherly people, we tested over 200 new types of weapons,” said Vladimir Shamanov, a former commander of Russia’s airborne troops who now serves as head of the Russian Duma’s defence committee.
> 
> Russia, a close ally of the Syrian government in the protracted multi-front war, has been accused of indiscriminate bombing throughout the conflict causing massive casualties.
> 
> The latest criticism focuses on the air strikes against the enclave of Eastern Ghouta, where more than 350 civilians have been killed in five days, but the Kremlin denied involvement in the regime-led assault.
> 
> Shamanov’s remarks also come amid reports that Russia has deployed its Su-57 stealth fighter prototype in Syria, where two such planes were reportedly spotted yesterday.
> 
> Photos of the fifth generation jet, allegedly over Syria, were re-posted by various state media today.
> 
> A source in the defence ministry confirmed to RBK news agency that the two planes were sent to the Hmeimim base “for a test in real conditions.”
> 
> Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov declined to comment on the reported deployment of Su-57.
> 
> *********
> 
> 
> “It’s not an accident that today allied nations are coming to us from many directions to purchase weapons, including countries that are not our allies,” he said.
> 
> “Today our military-industrial complex made our army look in a way we can be proud of,” he said.


ahahahahahah.............Assad due to his greed for power has turned Syria into a play ground where world powers U.S/Russia, U.K, France have been testing their new toys/weapon systems in real life situation. Way to go Russia, I guess Putin can more than make up for the war expenses with new weapon sales and testing. 



Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968051430807437312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968069103926771713
> Assad's propagandist boastfully posting a photo of a Russian soldier and Syrian translator for Assad's Russian terrorist mercenaries, alongside with a child soldier.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967285955668344835
> Many of Assad's terrorist mercenaries were killed and injured in the eastern Ghouta.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968076775845744640


Looks harsh/sad, but that's war. Russia/Assad/Iranian proxies/militias will use any means necessary to retake Ghoutta NO MATTER THE COST. At the end of the day the end justifies the means. Once they have retaken this region, life will carry on and we all forget about all this dead civilians/kids after a few days. That's life. So moral of the story is to avoid to be part of those who died by all means necessary even of it means leaving your country . Since nobody remembers an unknown dead person.


----------



## SubWater

Syria is like Afghanistan of 90's.
Iran in one side and whole of the west other side behind Taliban.

but west must know Terrorists do not have religion and will bite hands of their boss like what Taliban did.



below video show Aleppo destruction during Terrorists time and its rebuilding after it's liberation.
East ghouta will be like Aleppo and I like to see people of East Ghouta celebration when they are free from Terrorists.





Also If America (West in General) or Saudis are worried about terrorists lives, they can import them and keep them.
any way Jash-al Islam is bastard Saudi child in Syria and is not good for face of Saudis to betray them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Syria is like Afghanistan of 90's.
> Iran in one side and whole of the west other side behind Taliban.
> 
> but west must know Terrorists do not have religion and will bite hands of their boss like what Taliban did.
> 
> 
> 
> below video show Aleppo destruction during Terrorists time and its rebuilding after it's liberation.
> East ghouta will be like Aleppo and I like to see people of East Ghouta celebration when they are free from Terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also If America (West in General) or Saudis are worried about terrorists lives, they can import them and keep them.
> any way Jash-al Islam is bastard Saudi child in Syria and is not good for face of Saudis to betray them.


* 99% of the destruction in Aleppo was done by Assad aka Khamenai thugs.
* Wast majority of East Aleppo population was either ethnically cleansed or murdered.
* Now Assad aka Khamenai thugs want to repeat same scenario in Ghouta.

They already slaughtered over 1 million and ethnically cleansed 12 million Syrians (which they call rats and terrorists) and thats still not enough to these bloodthirsty maniacs.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> * 99% of the destruction in Aleppo was done by Assad aka Khamenai thugs.
> * Wast majority of East Aleppo population was either ethnically cleansed or murdered.
> * Now Assad aka Khamenai thugs want to repeat same scenario in Ghouta.
> 
> They already slaughtered over 1 million and ethnically cleansed 12 million Syrians (which they call rats and terrorists) and thats still not enough to these bloodthirsty maniacs.


I taught Israel completely approve of ethnically cleansing people .
Lets just say 1948 ring some bells.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> I taught Israel completely approve of ethnically cleansing people .
> Lets just say 1948 ring some bells.


In 1948 people fled simply because they were not familiar with Israel. False rumors about Israeli cruelty caused panic. But since they learned what is Israel no one flee already for 70 years.

In Syria on the other hand is systematic campaign for many years of indiscriminate sadistic bombs and scorched earth which one main purpose: exterminate and displace as much people as possible.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In 1948 people fled simply because they were not familiar with Israel. False rumors about Israeli cruelty caused panic. But since they learned what is Israel no one flee already for 70 years.
> 
> In Syria on the other hand is systematic campaign for many years of indiscriminate sadistic bombs and scorched earth which one main purpose: exterminate and displace as much people as possible.


yes there is one different in 1948 you barred people from returning to their home after the conflict but in Syria nobody barred people from returning to their home after area get cleaned from terrorist.

by the way why you incidentally forgot to mention in whenever they talk about 1948 they say 700000 Palestinian fled or *expelled *from their home 
let not forget you started expelling Palestinian even before the war start.


> The precise number of refugees, many of whom settled in refugee camps in neighboring states, is a matter of dispute[4] but around 80 percent of the Arab inhabitants of what became Israel (50 percent of the Arab total of Mandatory Palestine) left or were expelled from their homes.[5][6] Approximately 250,000-300,000 Palestinians had fled or been expelled prior to the Israeli Declaration of Independence in May 1948; a fact which was named as a _casus belli_ for the entry of the Arab League into the country, sparking the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.



by the way do you knew what you did in Deir Yasin, and who ordered that massacre,your beloved president Menachem Begin. do you deny your government passed laws that barred Palestinian return to their home . do you deny you confiscated their properties . and now you have the face to say all these were lies and Palestinian has no reason to fear. what you did there was so gruesome that even 70 years later when haartez asked your supreme court to declassify document related to the massacre they refused because they feared foreigner see what are the real ideals of Zionism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> yes there is one different in 1948 you barred people from returning to their home after the conflict but in Syria nobody barred people from returning to their home after area get cleaned from terrorist.
> 
> by the way why you incidentally forgot to mention in whenever they talk about 1948 they say 700000 Palestinian fled or *expelled *from their home
> let not forget you started expelling Palestinian even before the war start.
> 
> 
> by the way do you knew what you did in Deir Yasin, and who ordered that massacre,your beloved president Menachem Begin. do you deny your government passed laws that barred Palestinian return to their home . do you deny you confiscated their properties . and now you have the face to say all these were lies and Palestinian has no reason to fear. what you did there was so gruesome that even 70 years later when haartez asked your supreme court to declassify document related to the massacre they refused because they feared foreigner see what are the real ideals of Zionism


Here about Deir Yasin . (watch from 3:13) 






Deir Yassin fake rumors were one of the major reasons which caused panic and flee.

Thats the irony: when Israel was weak and without air force they fled. But when Israel became strongest power in Middle East no one flee. How can u explain that? There are about 6 million Arabs in Palestine today, more than ever and rapidly growing.

In Syria on the other hand there is a *systematic campaign* which lasts over 6 years for ethnic cleansing and slaughter. Over a million were slaughtered and 12 millions ethnically cleansed. Thats biggest slaughter of Muslims in history. And all that for sake of 1 inbred atheist dictator. And not a single Iranian from so called Islamic republic condemns this slaughter of Muslims. On contrary they actively support it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Here about Deir Yasin . (watch from 3:13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deir Yassin fake rumors were one of the major reasons which caused panic and flee.
> 
> Thats the irony: when Israel was weak and without air force they fled. But when Israel became strongest power in Middle East no one flee. How can u explain that? There are about 6 million Arabs in Palestine today, more than ever and rapidly growing.
> 
> In Syria on the other hand there is a *systematic campaign* which lasts over 6 years for ethnic cleansing and slaughter. Over a million were slaughtered and 12 millions ethnically cleansed. Thats biggest slaughter of Muslims in history. And all that for sake of 1 inbred atheist dictator. And not a single Iranian from so called Islamic republic condemns this slaughter of Muslims. On contrary they actively support it.


Instead of showing fake videos go and declassify the documents Haartez wanted . after all its 70 years since then and those documents have no relevance .

And if you did not ethnically cleansed those 700000 Palestinian why you didn't let them come back to their home after hostility ended . 

So please come with better excuses as red cross confirmed that massacre and bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fafnir

500 said:


> Here about Deir Yasin . (watch from 3:13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deir Yassin fake rumors were one of the major reasons which caused panic and flee.


LOL!,the zionist equivalent of holocaust denial,why oh why am I not surprised!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> * 99% of the destruction in Aleppo was done by Assad aka Khamenai thugs.
> * Wast majority of East Aleppo population was either ethnically cleansed or murdered.
> * Now Assad aka Khamenai thugs want to repeat same scenario in Ghouta.
> 
> They already slaughtered over 1 million and ethnically cleansed 12 million Syrians (which they call rats and terrorists) and thats still not enough to these bloodthirsty maniacs.


100% wrong and untrue.
The last thing Arabs need, is Zionist love.
It is clear the child of this Unfortunate love b/w Zionists and Takfiris become Terrorists like what we see in Syria.
I get credit to you for worrying about your bastard child in Eastern ghouta.
We saw ordinary Syrian people are against your bastard child like what happen in Aleppo. and people came back to Aleppo and when Eastern ghouta liberate people come back there as well.
This is Aleppo after liberation from your bastard child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Instead of showing fake videos go and declassify the documents Haartez wanted . after all its 70 years since then and those documents have no relevance .
> 
> And if you did not ethnically cleansed those 700000 Palestinian why you didn't let them come back to their home after hostility ended .
> 
> So please come with better excuses as red cross confirmed that massacre and bodies.


Hostility did not end thats the point. Arab countries refused to make any peace negotiations. U can see that Russia Assad and Iran bomb the hell out of Syrians to displace them, on the other hand in 1948 Israel simply had not any firepower to expel such masses. They fled for two reasons: Arab leaders calling them leave to not stay on the way and panic created by fake rumors. 

Funny that in 2006 Khamenai thug Nasrallah called Arabs of Haifa to flee same as in 1948. But this time no one listened to him.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/09/AR2006080901075.html

So instead to distract about 70 year old events tell us do u condemn indiscriminate bombing of hundreds of thousands civilians in Ghouta?



SubWater said:


> 100% wrong and untrue.
> The last thing Arabs need, is Zionist love.
> It is clear the child of this Unfortunate love b/w Zionists and Takfiris become Terrorists like what we see in Syria.
> I get credit to you for worrying about your bastard child in Eastern ghouta.
> We saw ordinary Syrian people are against your bastard child like what happen in Aleppo. and people came back to Aleppo and when Eastern ghouta liberate people come back there as well.
> This is Aleppo after liberation from your bastard child


Thats Western Aleppo. Mostly Armenians and shabihas. Eastern Aleppo is destroyed and depopulated. 12 million ethnically cleansed over 1 million slaughtered. But this is not enough. Recently they cleansed 200,000 people in Idlib. Now they want to expel and slaughter 400,000 civilians of Ghouta.

Its really amazing that none of u have decency to condemn that barbarism.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Hostility did not end thats the point. Arab countries refused to make any peace negotiations. U can see that Russia Assad and Iran bomb the hell out of Syrians to displace them, on the other hand in 1948 Israel simply had not any firepower to expel such masses. They fled for two reasons: Arab leaders calling them leave to not stay on the way and panic created by fake rumors.
> 
> Funny that in 2006 Khamenai thug Nasrallah called Arabs of Haifa to flee same as in 1948. But this time no one listened to him.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/09/AR2006080901075.html
> 
> So instead to distract about 70 year old events tell us do u condemn indiscriminate bombing of hundreds of thousands civilians in Ghouta?


you had enough manpower and weapon to defeat combined Arab Army.
and Lehi and Irgun had enough manpower to do so specially with the tactics they used for their operation and they did those operation started from 1939 not 1948


----------



## $@rJen

mike2000 is back said:


> ahahahahahah.............Assad due to his greed for power has turned Syria into a play ground where world powers U.S/Russia, U.K, France have been testing their new toys/weapon systems in real life situation. Way to go Russia, I guess Putin can more than make up for the war expenses with new weapon sales and testing.



the issue is Assad can't step down... if he does will killed or sentenced soon


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you had enough manpower and weapon to defeat combined Arab Army.


These armies were poorly motivated and were more busy with looting Palestinian villages rather than fighting Israel. Check 4:08 in video I posted.



> and Lehi and Irgun had enough manpower to do so specially with the tactics they used for their operation and they did those operation started from 1939 not 1948


Lehi and Irgun combined had less than 5 K soldiers without heavy weapons.

Israel deals with Intifada for over 30 years. Thousands of terror attacks, tens of thousands of rockets and mortars. Yet we never depopulated a single village. While Assadists depopulated thousands towns and villages in past 6 years. And they keep doing it as we talk.


----------



## monitor

tells the situation of Syria except hands of Iran is missing. 



500 said:


> These armies were poorly motivated and were more busy with looting Palestinian villages rather than fighting Israel. Check 4:08 in video I posted.
> 
> 
> Lehi and Irgun combined had less than 5 K soldiers without heavy weapons.
> 
> Israel deals with Intifada for over 30 years. Thousands of terror attacks, tens of thousands of rockets and mortars. Yet we never depopulated a single village. While Assadists depopulated thousands towns and villages in past 6 years. And they keep doing it as we talk.




You have uprooted Palestinian population from their home land in 1948 and continues till today. Still million of Palestinian living in refugee camps in different Arab country . Basically no difference between Zionist and Assad dynasty both are killing destroying houses forcing people to leave their land .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/ov...utralized-in-turkeys-syria-op-military-128013

The Turkish General Staff said in a statement on Feb. 28 that a total of 2,184 militants have been “neutralized” since the start of “Operation Olive Branch” in the northwestern Syrian district of Afrin. 

The authorities use the word “neutralized” in statements to imply that the militants in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

According to the Turkish General Staff, “Operation Olive Branch” was launched on Jan. 20 alongside elements of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) to clear Syrian Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) militants from Afrin and to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and in the region.

The Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) announced on Feb. 24 that 32 Turkish soldiers have been killed and 183 others have been wounded since the beginning of the operation.


Another Turkish soldier was killed on Feb. 25 in Afrin, the military stated.


After Turkish and FSA forces cut off the access YPG militants in Afrin to the Turkish border, opposition-held areas in northern Syria were also connected in a crescent-shaped corridor on Feb. 26.

The village of Karmanluk in Shaykh al-Hadid, northwest of Afrin city, and the upper and lower parts of the village of Senare, were cleared of YPG militants, state-run Anadolu Agency reported.

With the newly taken land, a crescent-shaped corridor stretching along the northwestern Idlib province and the Aleppo province’s Azaz district reconnected two areas held by Syrian opposition forces.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These armies were poorly motivated and were more busy with looting Palestinian villages rather than fighting Israel. Check 4:08 in video I posted.
> 
> 
> Lehi and Irgun combined had less than 5 K soldiers without heavy weapons.
> 
> Israel deals with Intifada for over 30 years. Thousands of terror attacks, tens of thousands of rockets and mortars. Yet we never depopulated a single village. While Assadists depopulated thousands towns and villages in past 6 years. And they keep doing it as we talk.


5000 armed man is enough to destroy and kill anybody in villages that are not even 1000 .
and as i said making video is easy if you are right declassify the document related to incidents of 1948

and can you tell me what is this
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...illage-from-farm-lands-water-source-1.5466008


----------



## 500

monitor said:


> View attachment 456630
> tells the situation of Syria except hands of Iran is missing.
> 
> You have uprooted Palestinian population from their home land in 1948 and continues till today. Still million of Palestinian living in refugee camps in different Arab country . Basically no difference between Zionist and Assad dynasty both are killing destroying houses forcing people to leave their land .


Arab population of Palestine is rapidly growing in past 70 years. Faster than ever. Even when they launched wave of suicide bombs and thousands of rockets not a single village was depopulated. There is no any comparison with Syria.



Hack-Hook said:


> 5000 armed man is enough to destroy and kill anybody in villages that are not even 1000 .
> and as i said making video is easy if you are right declassify the document related to incidents of 1948


All villages had armed militias. Few thousands with light weapons not enough for anything.



> and can you tell me what is this
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...illage-from-farm-lands-water-source-1.5466008


Israeli court already ordered to stop these works. Ironic that small village irrigation is more important to u than mass slaughter of hundreds of thousands of civilians.


----------



## Hindustani78

* UN imagery of Syria's eastern Ghouta shows widespread damage*
REUTERS | *Published — *Thursday 1 March 2018
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to WhatsAppShare to RedditShare to Email




UN map of rapidly assessed damage occurring between Dec. 3, 2017 and Feb. 23, 2018 in eastern Ghouta. (UNOSAT)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1257106/middle-east

GENEVA: An analysis of images by the United Nations satellite agency released on Thursday showed widespread new damage in a 62.5 square km area of Syria's besieged enclave of eastern Ghouta since Dec. 3.

The analysis found that 29 percent of grid squares showed major new damage, with buildings completely destroyed or severely damaged, and 24 percent showed minor new damage, with visible impact craters, debris or moderately damaged structures.

***********





A picture shows members of the Syrian government forces and Russian military police standing at a checkpoint on the outskirts of Damascus, with a poster depicting President Bashar Assad seen in the background. (AFP)
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1256986/middle-east

Iran has strengthened its hand in Syria through proxy militias, which could cause further chaos and be difficult to dislodge when the war ends.

In a panel discussion on Regime Area Dynamics on Thursday, Sinan Hatahet, senior associate fellow at Al Sharq Forum & Omran for Strategic Studies, said there would be ‘“new dynamics kicking in’’ when the fighting comes to an end with “a myriad of small conflicts that will emerge throughout the country.’’

The discussion, which took place during a conference on Demystifying the Syrian Conflict at Chatham House on Thursday, highlighted the influence militias have on the ground in Syria, where the situation is “hugely complex’’ Hatahet said.

Assad’s attempts to plug major gaps in the military manpower of the Syrian army by recruiting Iranian and Russian-sponsored fighters has led to a huge surplus of foreign fighters on the ground and Hatahet said there is “huge doubt” over the government’s capacity to control these groups down the line.

Wael Sawah, Editor-in-chief of The Syrian Observer, an independent news website, said the “Syrian regime is in a state of self-defence’’ as it tries to play off competing Russian and Iranian interests

Chairing the discussion, Lina Sinjab, Middle East correspondent for the BBC, highlighted the ‘’impression among many that the Iranians are trying to change the demography in Syria.’’

Iran is consolidating its position in the suburbs surrounding Damascus, “to create a belt around the area so they can control it better, Hatahet said.

***
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1256786/middle-east
The Russian military is accusing Syria’s rebels of shelling a humanitarian corridor that Moscow set up with the Syrian government, offering residents of Damascus’ besieged eastern suburbs a way out of the embattled enclave.

Maj. Gen. Vladimir Zolotukhin told Russia news agencies on Thursday that the militants who control the suburbs — an area known as eastern Ghouta — are shelling the route, manned by Syrian and Russian forces, and preventing evacuations.

Syrian state news agency SANA said on Wednesday that some shells had landed near the corridor but reported no injuries.

The accusations come on the third and possibly last day of a Russia-ordered “humanitarian pause” in the fighting in the area, known as eastern Ghouta, but no civilians have used the lull to leave the rebel-held suburbs.

***********






Satellite images showing a new Iranian base near Damascus, Syria (Fox News)




Satellite images showing a new Iranian base near Damascus, Syria (Fox News)




Satellite images showing a new Iranian base near Damascus, Syria (Fox News)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1256616/middle-east#photo/2

Iran has built a new military base near Damascus operated by the terrorist brigade, according to the US Fox News network.

The network said satellite surveillance images show a new base eight miles northwest of Damascus that experts believe could be a storage facility for short and medium-range missiles. The Iranian-made missiles “could reach most parts of Saudi Arabia,” the broadcaster said.

Press reports earlier this year revealed that Iran had set up 10 military bases on Syrian territory, mainly for training pro-regime Syrian militias. Two of the bases were set close to the Syrian-Israeli border. Sources said that Iranian revolutionary guards trained more than 20,000 militants from various countries at the two sites.


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorist groups in northwestern Syria faced by Turkish army using locally made vehicles, howitzers, weapons, and drones

home > Turkey, world, middle east 01.03.2018










By Sinan Uslu

*ANKARA*

Turkey is using a host of domestically made vehicles, weapons, and ammunition, including howitzers and drones, in its current counterterrorist operation in Afrin, Syria, just across Turkey's southern borders.

Manned or unmanned drones, mostly used for target location or monitoring, have been used since 2015. These locally made drones can easily neutralize moving or fixed terrorist targets using smart missiles.

Meanwhile, the T-129 ATAK helicopters, with guided air-to-ground CIRIT missiles -- also Turkish-made -- are being used to hit numerous terrorist targets that have been carefully laser-marked beforehand by ground forces.

The Javelin (CIRIT) missile is Turkey’s first laser-guided helicopter missile.

The T-155 Firtina (Storm), a self-propelled howitzer, and the T-122 Multiple Barrel Rocket Launcher (MRBL), also used in the operation in Afrin, are also domestically made.

The T-122 is used by artillery units in fire support missions, day and night, in all weather conditions.

In addition, commando units use the Turkish infantry rifle MPT-76, while snipers favor the Turkish-made JMK Bora-12.

*Kirpi, Ejder, Tosun*

Operation Olive Branch makes use of Turkish-made vehicles such as the Kirpi and the Ejder Yalcin 4X4. The Kirpi is a Turkish mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle which was recently used to transport land forces across the border.

The Ejder Yalcin 4x4 Armored Combat Vehicle boasts high protection and mobility capabilities and can be driven in rural as well as urban areas.

In addition, the Tosun -- an unmanned armored land vehicle with ballistic protection and a remote-control feature -- has also been used by Turkish forces in cross-border operations, as has been the Pusat -- a 4x4 armored personnel carrier that can carry up to nine people, including the driver, who sit on mine-resistant seats.

Also domestically made, the Pusat can be fitted with various weapons systems.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity.

Both the military and Turkish authorities have repeatedly said that the operation targets only terrorist elements and "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming any civilians.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968869997442359297


----------



## AHMED85

UNO, OIC, Amnesty International and regional forces like NATO, Turkey have need to call an international resolution to solve this conflict between multi layered interior, anterior, posterior, underside and foreign forces. Therewithal you can solve this problem via cease fire and work against some groups called ISIS, yes indeed Syrian national civilian referendum under the umbrella of international countries/organizations like OIC, UNO, Transparency International, USA, RUSSIA, Turkey and any other who like to participate on volunteer bases can resolve the administrative and government problem. So therefore peoples in Syria can live peacefully, hereinafter there is no other way out to nullify this problem as wide.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Women in Syria 'forced to exchange sexual favours' for UN aid*

Women in refugee camps in Syria have been forced to offer sexual favours in return for aid from the United Nations, a report has found, in the latest accusation to hit the sector.

Aid workers would allegedly regularly harass and abuse women and girls trying to access humanitarian assistance in the war-torn country, to the point that some stopped asking.

Some victims were allegedly forced to marry locally-hired officials working for the UN and other international charities for “sexual services” in order to receive meals.

The allegations have been published by the United Nations Population Fund (UNFPA), which conducted an assessment of gender-based violence in the region last year and concluded that aid was being exchanged for sex.

The UN had been warned of such activity three years before, but the report suggests the abuse was continuing until at least late 2017.

The report, entitled Voices from Syria 2018, claimed that aid distribution sites are often perceived by women as unsafe places which are dominated by men.






UNHCR refugee camps have sprung up in Jordan, Lebanon and Turkey as millions have fled the civil war in Syria Credit: Getty
Women and girls “without male protectors”, such as widows and divorcees as well as female refugees, were regarded as particularly vulnerable to sexual exploitation.

“We have heard about a few cases where women are exploited during aid distributions,” one woman told interviewers from the UNFPA. “Some distributors might ask for a woman’s phone number, or they might give her a lift to her house to take something in return.”

Examples were given of women or girls marrying officials for a short period of time for “sexual services” in order to receive meals; distributors asking for telephone numbers of women and girls; obtaining distributions in exchange for a visit to her home or “in exchange for services, such as spending a night with them".

“The more the girl gives to the distributor, the more aid she will receive.” a teenage girl from Idlib in northern Syria, added.

The sexual exploitation - and the threat of it - in some cases became a barrier to accessing humanitarian aid.

The teenage girl, whose identity has been protected, said some women had given up asking for aid for fear they would have to pay with their bodies.

The International Rescue Committee (IRC), headed by former British politician David Miliband, released its own survey more than two years ago which indicated similar abuse was happening in 2015.

It said about 40 per cent of those interviewed said sexual violence took place when they were accessing services in the southern Syrian cities of Daraa and Quneitra.

The report was presented at a meeting of UN agencies in Jordan, after which they agreed to tighten up their procedures.

The IRC said: "Within our own operations, we launched new programmes and systems to better protect women and girls in southern Syria. Those programmes continue to be funded by a range of donors, including DfID (the UK's Department for International Development)."

However, the latest UN report suggests agencies failed to put a stop to the activity. A DfID spokesman said it was not aware of any cases like this involving UK aid.

"There are mechanisms already in place to raise issues of abuse and exploitation," they said. "DfID partners in Syria use third party monitors to verify UK aid distributed in Syria."

"Sexual exploitation and abuse of women and girls has been ignored, it's been known about and ignored for seven years," said Danielle Spencer, a humanitarian adviser working for a charity.

"Somewhere there has been a decision made that it is OK for women's bodies to continue to be used, abused, violated in order for aid to be delivered for a larger group of people," Ms Spencer, who worked in refugee camps in Jordan three years ago, told the BBC.

Revelations earlier this month that Oxfam workers paid for prostitutes during Haiti's 2010 earthquake have exposed a widespread problem in the industry.

UN programmes are already viewed with deep suspicion by many in Syria.

The world body has been accused of lacking impartiality in the conflict, effectively allowing President Bashar al-Assad to dictate where aid goes in the country.

In 2016, more than 70 aid groups suspended cooperation with the UN in Syria and demanded an investigation into its operations because of concerns the government was preventing assistance from reaching rebel-held areas.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/02/27/women-syria-forced-exchange-sexual-favours-un-aid


AHMED85 said:


> UNO, OIC, Amnesty International and regional forces like NATO, Turkey have need to call an international resolution to solve this conflict between multi layered interior, anterior, posterior, underside and foreign forces. Therewithal you can solve this problem via cease fire and work against some groups called ISIS, yes indeed Syrian national civilian referendum under the umbrella of international countries/organizations like OIC, UNO, Transparency International, USA, RUSSIA, Turkey and any other who like to participate on volunteer bases can resolve the administrative and government problem. So therefore peoples in Syria can live peacefully, hereinafter there is no other way out to nullify this problem as wide.


As long as all of terrorists are not DEAD nothing will be achieved.

Only *death of terrorism* can bring peace to Syria.


----------



## AHMED85

2800 said:


> *Women in Syria 'forced to exchange sexual favours' for UN aid*
> 
> Women in refugee camps in Syria have been forced to offer sexual favours in return for aid from the United Nations, a report has found, in the latest accusation to hit the sector.
> 
> Aid workers would allegedly regularly harass and abuse women and girls trying to access humanitarian assistance in the war-torn country, to the point that some stopped asking.
> 
> Some victims were allegedly forced to marry locally-hired officials working for the UN and other international charities for “sexual services” in order to receive meals.
> 
> The allegations have been published by the United Nations Population Fund (UNFPA), which conducted an assessment of gender-based violence in the region last year and concluded that aid was being exchanged for sex.
> 
> The UN had been warned of such activity three years before, but the report suggests the abuse was continuing until at least late 2017.
> 
> The report, entitled Voices from Syria 2018, claimed that aid distribution sites are often perceived by women as unsafe places which are dominated by men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNHCR refugee camps have sprung up in Jordan, Lebanon and Turkey as millions have fled the civil war in Syria Credit: Getty
> Women and girls “without male protectors”, such as widows and divorcees as well as female refugees, were regarded as particularly vulnerable to sexual exploitation.
> 
> “We have heard about a few cases where women are exploited during aid distributions,” one woman told interviewers from the UNFPA. “Some distributors might ask for a woman’s phone number, or they might give her a lift to her house to take something in return.”
> 
> Examples were given of women or girls marrying officials for a short period of time for “sexual services” in order to receive meals; distributors asking for telephone numbers of women and girls; obtaining distributions in exchange for a visit to her home or “in exchange for services, such as spending a night with them".
> 
> “The more the girl gives to the distributor, the more aid she will receive.” a teenage girl from Idlib in northern Syria, added.
> 
> The sexual exploitation - and the threat of it - in some cases became a barrier to accessing humanitarian aid.
> 
> The teenage girl, whose identity has been protected, said some women had given up asking for aid for fear they would have to pay with their bodies.
> 
> The International Rescue Committee (IRC), headed by former British politician David Miliband, released its own survey more than two years ago which indicated similar abuse was happening in 2015.
> 
> It said about 40 per cent of those interviewed said sexual violence took place when they were accessing services in the southern Syrian cities of Daraa and Quneitra.
> 
> The report was presented at a meeting of UN agencies in Jordan, after which they agreed to tighten up their procedures.
> 
> The IRC said: "Within our own operations, we launched new programmes and systems to better protect women and girls in southern Syria. Those programmes continue to be funded by a range of donors, including DfID (the UK's Department for International Development)."
> 
> However, the latest UN report suggests agencies failed to put a stop to the activity. A DfID spokesman said it was not aware of any cases like this involving UK aid.
> 
> "There are mechanisms already in place to raise issues of abuse and exploitation," they said. "DfID partners in Syria use third party monitors to verify UK aid distributed in Syria."
> 
> "Sexual exploitation and abuse of women and girls has been ignored, it's been known about and ignored for seven years," said Danielle Spencer, a humanitarian adviser working for a charity.
> 
> "Somewhere there has been a decision made that it is OK for women's bodies to continue to be used, abused, violated in order for aid to be delivered for a larger group of people," Ms Spencer, who worked in refugee camps in Jordan three years ago, told the BBC.
> 
> Revelations earlier this month that Oxfam workers paid for prostitutes during Haiti's 2010 earthquake have exposed a widespread problem in the industry.
> 
> UN programmes are already viewed with deep suspicion by many in Syria.
> 
> The world body has been accused of lacking impartiality in the conflict, effectively allowing President Bashar al-Assad to dictate where aid goes in the country.
> 
> In 2016, more than 70 aid groups suspended cooperation with the UN in Syria and demanded an investigation into its operations because of concerns the government was preventing assistance from reaching rebel-held areas.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/02/27/women-syria-forced-exchange-sexual-favours-un-aid
> 
> As long as all of terrorists are not DEAD nothing will be achieved.
> 
> Only *death of terrorism* can bring peace to Syria.




War crime exist everywhere, You can get a women for night behind money everywhere. As per your report about sex slave. It is unprecedented activities either in males or females, but higher victims are in females proportion. Its' human nature to exploit other, Yes may be you and me and like us do not do such works but there is no guarantee in open society. As per sociological background such problem are mental illness and redial socialization among gender whether its male or female, international gangs are very Fabian in scenarios, so this is not a topic here to debate about it in left hand and its a form of war crime in right hand. Now best way to solve this problem & foremost achievement is cease fire and referendum. Create peace than you can solve every problem and as per your claim women can get husbands instead of Prostitution.


----------



## SubWater

some horrible memories
This is Jaish al sheytan





They are responsible for death of thousands people in Syria
The home of these thugs is Eastern ghouta and Doma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...north-syria/article22906873.ece?homepage=true
Turkish air force has hit two positions of pro-government Syrian fighters deployed last week in the Kurdish enclave of Afrin, killing and wounding a number of fighters.

The airstrikes took place late on Thursday in the village of Jamaa, and killed 17 fighters of the force known as the Popular Forces.

The main Kurdish militia in *Syria, *known as YPG, confirmed the attack in a statement, saying the airstrikes killed and wounded several fighters

Turkey’s military said Turkish-made ATAK helicopters struck a region in western Afrin, killing nine “terrorists.” It did not provide further details and it was not clear if the airstrikes were in retaliation for the deaths of eight Turkish soldiers killed there on Thursday.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> All villages had armed militias. Few thousands with light weapons not enough for anything.


again a failed argument villages militia only were to defend the villages and no villages had hundreds of militia ,they at must have 10-20 militia that could do no shits when faced with let say two hundred trained armed man at the middle of night.
those light weapon include machine guns that village militia didn't have.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> again a failed argument villages militia only were to defend the villages and no villages had hundreds of militia ,they at must have 10-20 militia that could do no shits when faced with let say two hundred trained armed man at the middle of night.
> those light weapon include machine guns that village militia didn't have.


During that war Jews were attacked by overwhelming forces. Jews barely defended themselves. 4 thousand lighty armed from Etzel and Lehi were spread all over the country. So claim, they could take over hundreds of villages and towns is total nonsense.


----------



## Hindustani78

Arab and Kurdish fighters from the Self-Defense Forces take part in a graduation ceremony on March 1, 2018, in the Qamishli region. The US is known to have military outposts and airstrips in Kurdish-controlled areas of Syria. (AFP / Delil Souleiman)













20 bases in the north of the country with advanced weapons

Turkish forces and army helicopters advance toward the village of Al-Maabatli in the Afrin region in the northwestern Aleppo province countryside as part of the ongoing offensive on Mar 2, 2018. (AFP)







The Turkish military declined to comment on the Observatory report, but the Turkish state-run Anadolu news agency reported on Friday that Turkish attack helicopters had killed nine YPG fighters in the west of Afrin.

Another Turkish news agency, Dogan, reported that Turkish and allied forces had started an operation on Friday morning to take control of the town of Rajo in Afrin.

Turkey and allied Syrian rebel groups began their operation against the YPG in Afrin in January, aiming to drive out the Kurdish militia, which Ankara sees as a terrorist group linked to an insurgency inside Turkey’s borders.

Despite making slow progress at first, the offensive has gained control over all Afrin’s border areas adjoining Turkey. Late on Thursday, the Turkish military said eight Turkish soldiers had been killed and 13 injured in clashes in Afrin.






*Turkish army, FSA liberate 3 more villages in NW Syria*

Maskanli, Mamali, Atamanli villages liberated during Operation Olive Branch

The Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Friday liberated three more villages from Daesh terrorists and reached Rajo's town center during Operation Olive Branch in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region.

The villages of Maskanli, Mamali and Atamanli in Rajo district, located northwest of Afrin, and a small hill have been cleared of the terrorists, Anadolu Agency correspondents on the field reported.

After the last three villages were liberated, the joint forces reached to the entrance of Rajo's town center.

Since Feb. 26, a crescent-shaped corridor, stretching along northwestern Idlib province and Aleppo province’s Azaz district, has cut terrorists’ connection with Turkey’s border.

Since the launch of the operation on Jan. 20, Turkish military and the FSA liberated 120 locations including one center of a district, 91 villages, 21 strategic mountains and hills and one YPG/PKK base.

********

Turkey’s defense minister said Friday 41 Turkish troops have been martyred since the start of Operation Olive Branch in Syria’s northwestern Afrin town. 

Turkey launched the military operation on Jan. 20 to clear Daesh terrorists from the area.

Speaking at a graduation ceremony at Istanbul's National Defense University -- Turkey's newly established military academy -- Nurettin Canikli said a total of 116 fighters from the opposition Free Syrian Army have also been martyred. 

Canikli put the total number of "neutralized" Daesh terrorists at 2,295.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

“Ninety-five residential areas on a 615 square-kilometer land and 28 critical positions have been taken under control,” he added.

***********
At least nine terrorists were "neutralized" Friday in Operation Olive Branch in Afrin, northwestern Syria, the Turkish military said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> During that war Jews were attacked by overwhelming forces. Jews barely defended themselves. 4 thousand lighty armed from Etzel and Lehi were spread all over the country. So claim, they could take over hundreds of villages and towns is total nonsense.


it depend , some historian say Arab attacks was answer to Israeli terror groups attacks .
also when you want to attack you easily can gather 200 of those several thousands but you can't gather enough defender because you don't knew where or when they going to strike you.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> it depend , some historian say Arab attacks was answer to Israeli terror groups attacks .
> also when you want to attack you easily can gather 200 of those several thousands but you can't gather enough defender because you don't knew where or when they going to strike you.


These historians dont know basic facts then. The war started on November 1947. Till April 1948 Jews were on defence. By that time 100,000 Jews of Jerusalem were cut off from other parts of the country. Only then Jews launched a counter attack for the first time.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The launch of “Operation Olive Branch” by Turkey against the Russian.-backed Daesh, which has been fighting for a separate Kurdish state along the Syria-Turkey border, brings Turkey and the U.S. on the verge of a confrontation against Russia. By JOHN CHERIAN*
After months of sabre-rattling, the Turkish government started a military offensive, code- named “Operation Olive Branch”, in the third week of January against the Russian-backed Daesh forces that are intent on carving out an autonomous Kurdish enclave along the Syria-Turkey border. President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has pledged that he will under no circumstances allow an independent Kurdish state to emerge on his doorstep.These moves added fuel to the fire as far as the Turkish government was concerned. 

An estimated 6,000 Turkish troops joined 10,000 fighters of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) crossed into Syria on January 20 threatening to drive the Russian backed outfits out of Afrin town and all the area it has occupied along the Syrian border.

The big problem for the Turkish army, however, is that the special forces of the United States, its ally in the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO), are ensconced militarily in the area. There are around 2,000 U.S. troops stationed in Syria to support the groups linked with FSA that the Pentagon has propped up in its long-drawn efforts at Baath regime change in Syria. 

“A total withdrawal of U.S. personnel at this time would restore [Syrian President Bashar al-] Assad and continue his brutal treatment of Syrians ,” U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said in a speech delivered at the Hoover Institute in Stanford University, California. Tillerson also claimed that the U.S. was staying on in Syria to prevent the Iranian forces from consolidating their military position in the region. U.S. policymakers who are at the helm in Washington have apparently learnt from the U.S.’ military involvement in Afghanistan,Iraq,Syria and Yemen because of 9/11 attacks.

President Trump is continuing the previous administration’s policy of trying to keep Syria united and rejecting independent Kurdish state. On January 18, two days before Turkey launched its air and ground invasion, Tillerson announced that the U.S. would back the creation of a 30,000-strong Kurdish force that would help reclaim East Syria from Russian backed outfits. In essence, it meant that the U.S. wanted to retain a military presence in Syria even after the war against the Daesh (Islamic State) was over.

The Russian military is the only foreign force that is on Syrian soil legally. Turkish and U.S. military forces are in Syria in violation of international law according to Syrian Baath Regime.

In the 2019 U.S. defence budget, the Pentagon has requested $300 million for “Syrian train and equip activities” and a further $250 million for “border security requirements”.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These historians dont know basic facts then. The war started on November 1947. Till April 1948 Jews were on defence. By that time 100,000 Jews of Jerusalem were cut off from other parts of the country. Only then Jews launched a counter attack for the first time.


those historian claim the terrorist attack on Arabs start from something like middle of WW2, you knew usual Irgun tactics .


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*Assad's grave-robbing echoes Nazi-era abuses




*
_The death toll in Eastern Ghouta has topped 600 in the last ten days [AFP] _

Date of publication: 1 March, 2018: The Assad regime has once again reminded the world just how savage, uncompromising and merciless it truly is.

In the past week, it has unleashed an unrelenting aerial assault on Eastern Ghouta, accompanied by Russian warplanes that killed more than 600 civilians and injured thousands of others.

This is a regime that knows no moral bounds, and at the risk of invoking Godwin's Law, is every bit as detestable as Germany's Nazi Party of the 1930s.

Like the warmongering, secular-fascist governments of the previous century, it too spares no one who stands in its way, deploying chemical weapons on children, barrel bombs on hospitals and artillery fire on residential neighbourhoods.

Last week, the UN chief described the situation as "hell on earth" for civilians besieged by the Assad regime in the rebel-held suburb.

But exclusive photos obtained by _The New Arab_ appear to shed new light on the barbarism inflicted upon Syrians who remain cornered in Assad regime-held territory.

The town of Harasta, located at the northeastern edge of Damascus, has switched hands between the Assad regime and opposition forces since the conflict began in 2011, but had been held by the regime for five consecutive years, until the rebels liberated the town in January.

_Read more: Exclusive: Christian graves desecrated as Syrian troops loot corpses for gold_

This week the head of the town's council, Husam al-Beiruni, explained how Assad's security forces dug up more than 300 Christian graves in search of valuables, such as jewellery and precious stones, while at the same time defacing, defiling and damaging the tombs and the remains of those buried inside.

Al-Beiruni, who has lived under both the occupation of Assad's forces and a constellation of various rebel groups, acknowledged that while he had seen "terrible damage" inflicted upon his country by a number of groups, he described this act as the kind of "particular barbarity" associated exclusively with the Assad regime.





_Christian graveyards and family tombs were looted [Qusay Noor] 
_
"However, this regime does not limit itself to the violation of graves," said Al-Beiruni. "They bombard us with rockets on a daily basis, not only in Harasta but in all liberated areas of Syria. We must report to the world, on behalf of the Syrian people, the kinds of deeds the regime perpetrates against us daily."

Prior to the outset of the war, approximately 35,000 Christians lived in Harasta, representing roughly 15 percent of the total population, but many fled when Assad turned his military on the pro-democracy, pro-revolution protesters in 2011.

_Read more: Assad's not 'using a crematorium', he's executing a holocaust_

Significantly, Harasta is not the first time Assad's forces have been accused of robbing graves. Last year, they robbed graves in Hama of their Turkish and Italian marble headstones.

While Assad's crimes against humanity are well-documented; disinformation campaigns, which are typically generated by respective Russian and Iran state media for the purposes of deflecting attention and criticism away from Assad-Russia-Iranian war crimes, have successfully divided the conflict's western onlookers.

The Christian right in the United States, led and cajoled by US President Trump, for instance, has put its support behind Assad, buying into the dictator's phony "war on terrorism" narrative at best, and at worst, expressing solidarity with a secular dictator who barrel bombs Muslims.

One might expect the American Christian right to change its views towards Assad, given allegations his forces removed gold from the teeth of dead Christians, but we wait and see.

The point here is that Americans pride themselves on having helped defeat the Nazis in the Second World War. But everything about the Assad regime demonstrates its total disregard for human life, and mirrors the very worst of Hitler's jackboot thugs, from wanton mass murder to gassing innocent children, to pulling gold from the teeth of the dead.





_ Harasta's local council discovered the damage caused by the regime's tomb raids [Qusay Noor]
_
It's no wonder then, that Assad's Syria has become a "safe haven" for Nazi activity, hosting European Nazi organisations in 2017, while also remembering it once provided sanctuary to the Austrian Nazi war criminal Alois Brunner.

While comparing anything to the Nazis is of course an "inherently tricky business", and while the scale of the tragedy of the Holocaust should never be minimised, the nature of the fallout from the Assad regime's brutal war is not too dissimilar to that of Hitler's Germany.

_Read more: Why Nazis from Charlottesville to Europe love Bashar al-Assad_

For instance, and as Nicholas Kristof once noted, "the Anne Frank of today is a Syrian girl", meaning Syrians continue to die because the West fears Syrian Muslim refugees the same way it feared European Jewish refugees in the 1930s and 1940s.

"The reasons for the opposition [to Jewish immigration in the 1930s] then were the same as they are for rejecting Syrians or Hondurans today: We can't afford it, we should look after Americans first, we can't accept everybody, they'll take American jobs, they're dangerous and different," notes Kristof.

At the risk of stretching the all-too-often overused Nazi metaphor further, the Assad regime also has built crematoriums to dispose of those it murders in its prisons. Presumably, of course, after its thugs have first stripped their Syrian victims of their personal belongings, including the gold fillings in their teeth.

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/C...i-era-abuses?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=sf


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

been away for a while. can someone brief me on the lateat developments rin this theatre of war?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1258266/middle-east





Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters backing Kurdish militia in Syria's northwestern Kurdish enclave of Afrin. (AFP)

BEIRUT: Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters in Syria's northwestern Kurdish enclave of Afrin on Saturday, a monitoring group said.

The strikes on the area of Kafr Janna were the third such raids on loyalist fighters in the enclave bordering Turkey in less than 48 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

https://aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkey-destroys-924-terror-targets-during-afrin-operation/1078832
A total of 924 Daesh terrorist targets have been destroyed in airstrikes since the launch of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's northwestern Afrin region, the Turkish General Staff said in a statement on Saturday.

The military said at least 2,434 terrorists were "neutralized" since the beginning of the operation. 

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

Forty-one Turkish soldiers were martyred and 199 others were injured during the clashes with terrorists since the beginning of the operation, it added,

The medical treatment of 63 injured soldiers has been completed and they returned to duty.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

*Northern Iraq, southeastern Turkey, Idlib*

Operations against terrorist organization continue in southeastern provinces of Turkey and northern Iraq, the military said Saturday.

Seventeen terrorists were "neutralized" in Sirnak, Siirt, Diyarbakir, Bitlis and in norhern Iraq from Feb.24-March 2, according to the statement.

Turkish forces destroyed 23 terrorist targets used as shelters and ammunition depots, and weapon pits. Also, several weapons and hand-made explosives were seized. 

The military said Turkey had established eight observation points in the Idlib de-escalation zone in Syria with the aim of enhancing the cease-fire's efficiency, ending clashes and delivering humanitarian aid within the scope of Astana talks.

"Turkish Armed Forces elements conducts duties in the region in accordance with the engagement rules that were agreed by the guarantor countries during the talks," it said.

Under the FSA agreement, Turkey is set to gradually establish 12 observation points, from Idlib's north to south.

Idlib, located in northwestern Syria on the Turkish border, has faced intense attacks by the Assad regime after a vicious war broke out in 2011.

Since March 2015, Idlib is no longer under the control of the Assad regime and has been overrun by military opposition groups and anti-regime armed organizations.






Turkish military and Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Saturday liberated seven more residential areas, including a strategic Rajo town, from YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists as part of the ongoing operation northwestern Syria, the military said.

In a statement, the Turkish General Staff said Ramadiyah and Hamelika villages of Jinderes district -- located southwest of Afrin -- Ali Bazan, Qariqin, and Shamanli villages of Sharan district -- located northeast of Afrin -- and Badinli village of Rajo district were freed on Saturday.

Rajo, located in northwest of Afrin, is the second town center liberated since the launch of the operation. Bulbul district was the first one.

The military also said that 82 terrorists have been killed in the region on Saturday, increasing the total number of terrorists killed since the beginning of the operation to 2,516.

Since Feb. 26, a crescent-shaped corridor stretching along northwestern Idlib province and Aleppo province’s Azaz district, has cut terrorists’ connection with Turkey’s border.






Female personnel of the Turkish Armed Forces deployed on the border are actively participating in the country’s ongoing counter-terrorism operation in Syria’s northwestern region.

As the Turkish military and the Free Syrian Army (FSA) continue to advance toward Afrin’s city center, the female personnel are providing back-up support by operating Firtina (storm) Howitzers along the Turkey-Syria border line.

The female military officers, some of whom previously participated in the Operation Euphrates Shield, have taken the leading position of the units stationed on the border.

**********

Bashar al-Assad regime forces in besieged Eastern Ghouta region on Saturday, Syrian Civil Defense sources said.

The regime's ground and air attacks continued in the opposition-hold area near capital Damascus despite decisions to implement a ceasefire made separately by Russia and allies. 

The sources from the Syrian Civil Defense, also known as the White Helmets, said that five were killed in airstrikes, one was killed in the town of Muhammadiya and 2 others in Duma district. 

Three were also killed when Assad regime forces attack a residential area between Misraba and Duma districts with rocket and mortar shells.

The regime forces have carried out 40 airstrikes on Duma district on Saturday leaving many others injured. The injured were rushed to the hospitals.

The death toll in the region may rise as the attacks are still ongoing. The number of casualties in Eastern Ghouta since Feb. 19 has reached 707.

***********

A total of 579 arbitrary detention cases have been reported across war-torn Syria last month

Syrian regime forces were responsible for 87 percent of the registered arbitrary detentions in February.

**********

The Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Saturday liberated five more villages from Daesh terrorists and took control of Rajo’s town center during Operation Olive Branch in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region. 

The villages of Ramadiyah and Hamelika of Jinderes district located southwest of Afrin were liberated, Anadolu Agency correspondents on the field reported.

Clashes continue at Rajo’s town centre as Turkish forces thwart a few resisting terrorists, while mines are being searched and swept.

Rajo, located in northwest of Afrin, is the second town center liberated since the launch of the operation. Bulbul district was the first.

Later on Saturday, Ali Bazan, Qariqin, and Shamanli villages of Sharan district, northeast of Afrin, were cleared by the security forces.

The joint forces now have control over part of the road linked to the Sharan town center that extends to the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*You will soon lead congregational prayers in Quds
*





IRAN - In a meeting with Syrian Minister of Endowments Mohammed Abdul-Sattar al-Seyyed and a number of Syrian scholars, Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei pointed to Iran’s support for Syria at the forefront of the battle against the enemies of Islam, saying that victory belongs to the faithful and striving nations.
He underscored the need to insist on Islamic commonalities, saying, "We all look forward to the day when you would lead congregational prayers in al-Quds."

Ayatollah Khamenei commended Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, adding, "Syria is on the front line; therefore, supporting Syria's resistance is our duty. Indeed, Assad cut the figure of a great warrior and stood tall and strong and this is very important for a nation."

He said the ignominy of some nations stems from the indignity of their leaders and stressed that the enemy cannot do anything against a respectful nation whose leaders feel honor in taking pride in Islam and their identity, reiterating, "The Islamic Revolution of Iran turned 40 under circumstances where all of the first-rate world powers such as the US, the [former] Soviet Union, NATO, and regional reactionaries became united to destroy the Islamic Republic; however, this Revolution survived and grew." 

Elucidating this heartwarming and empowering reality, the Leader of the Islamic Revolution added, "The endurance of the Iranian nation showed that what the US, Europe and the world atomic powers want is not necessarily feasible and If we and the elements of the resistance front in the region stand firm, the enemy cannot do a damn thing."

He said faith and endeavor are essential to glory and added, "Victory belongs to the striving faithful and our responsibility is to support and defend Islam and the Islamic movement; therefore, we should set aside the differences and ignore those who are acting and moving against unity if they are not affiliated to global and hegemonic policies."

Ayatollah Khamenei said the duty of the Muslim community is to resolutely counter the spread of discord as a result of hegemonic policies such as Saudi measures and said, "We do not approve of the Shia supported by London or the Sunni supported by the US and Israel, because Islam is opposed to infidelity, tyranny and hegemony."

He highlighted the Islamic commonalities, adding, "We are looking forward to seeing the day when you lead congregational prayers in al-Quds and that day is not far away and will come soon, whether the likes of us exist or not."

The Leader of the Islamic Revolution reiterated, "A few years ago, the Zionist regime was saying that we will do such and such to Iran in the next 25 years and I said at the time that you will not [survive long enough to] sense the next 25 years."

Prior to the remarks of the Leader of the Islamic Revolution, Syria's endowments minister conveyed Syrian President Bashar Assad's regards to the Leader of the Islamic Revolution and the Iranian nation and said, "We declare the Syrian nation's utmost gratitude and appreciation over the strong stances of the Islamic Republic of Iran in defending the rightful and combating Zionist-Takfiri terrorism."

Abdul-Sattar al-Seyyed added, "The Islamic Republic of Iran has extended the line of resistance against bullies from Tehran to Damascus and Lebanon and this has given us a great responsibility to make plans for the liberation of al-Quds as a united front."

He added, "We have faith and belief in the divine promise for the victory of strivers and the patient and your leadership."

http://en.humanrights-iran.ir/news-24842.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> *You will soon lead congregational prayers in Quds
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRAN - In a meeting with Syrian Minister of Endowments Mohammed Abdul-Sattar al-Seyyed and a number of Syrian scholars, Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei pointed to Iran’s support for Syria at the forefront of the battle against the enemies of Islam, saying that victory belongs to the faithful and striving nations.
> He underscored the need to insist on Islamic commonalities, saying, "We all look forward to the day when you would lead congregational prayers in al-Quds."
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei commended Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, adding, "Syria is on the front line; therefore, supporting Syria's resistance is our duty. Indeed, Assad cut the figure of a great warrior and stood tall and strong and this is very important for a nation."
> 
> He said the ignominy of some nations stems from the indignity of their leaders and stressed that the enemy cannot do anything against a respectful nation whose leaders feel honor in taking pride in Islam and their identity, reiterating, "The Islamic Revolution of Iran turned 40 under circumstances where all of the first-rate world powers such as the US, the [former] Soviet Union, NATO, and regional reactionaries became united to destroy the Islamic Republic; however, this Revolution survived and grew."
> 
> Elucidating this heartwarming and empowering reality, the Leader of the Islamic Revolution added, "The endurance of the Iranian nation showed that what the US, Europe and the world atomic powers want is not necessarily feasible and If we and the elements of the resistance front in the region stand firm, the enemy cannot do a damn thing."
> 
> He said faith and endeavor are essential to glory and added, "Victory belongs to the striving faithful and our responsibility is to support and defend Islam and the Islamic movement; therefore, we should set aside the differences and ignore those who are acting and moving against unity if they are not affiliated to global and hegemonic policies."
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei said the duty of the Muslim community is to resolutely counter the spread of discord as a result of hegemonic policies such as Saudi measures and said, "We do not approve of the Shia supported by London or the Sunni supported by the US and Israel, because Islam is opposed to infidelity, tyranny and hegemony."
> 
> He highlighted the Islamic commonalities, adding, "We are looking forward to seeing the day when you lead congregational prayers in al-Quds and that day is not far away and will come soon, whether the likes of us exist or not."
> 
> The Leader of the Islamic Revolution reiterated, "A few years ago, the Zionist regime was saying that we will do such and such to Iran in the next 25 years and I said at the time that you will not [survive long enough to] sense the next 25 years."
> 
> Prior to the remarks of the Leader of the Islamic Revolution, Syria's endowments minister conveyed Syrian President Bashar Assad's regards to the Leader of the Islamic Revolution and the Iranian nation and said, "We declare the Syrian nation's utmost gratitude and appreciation over the strong stances of the Islamic Republic of Iran in defending the rightful and combating Zionist-Takfiri terrorism."
> 
> Abdul-Sattar al-Seyyed added, "The Islamic Republic of Iran has extended the line of resistance against bullies from Tehran to Damascus and Lebanon and this has given us a great responsibility to make plans for the liberation of al-Quds as a united front."
> 
> He added, "We have faith and belief in the divine promise for the victory of strivers and the patient and your leadership."
> 
> http://en.humanrights-iran.ir/news-24842.aspx


You can't do anything beside slaughtering helpless Syrian kids.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1258266/middle-east
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters backing Kurdish militia in Syria's northwestern Kurdish enclave of Afrin. (AFP)
> 
> BEIRUT: Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters in Syria's northwestern Kurdish enclave of Afrin on Saturday, a monitoring group said.
> 
> The strikes on the area of Kafr Janna were the third such raids on loyalist fighters in the enclave bordering Turkey in less than 48 hours


Interesting. Turkey is also dealing with SAA and iranian shia backed militias it seems. Interesting stuff


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> You can't do anything beside slaughtering helpless Syrian kids.


FAKE news as usual *BUT*
your beloved Terrorists did below massacre
gathering children with trick of chips and snacks and then




__ https://www.facebook.com/







mike2000 is back said:


> Interesting. Turkey is also dealing with SAA and iranian shia backed militias it seems. Interesting stuff


Liberating East ghoute is end of Syrian civil war after that is war with foreign invader countries like USA and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> You can't do anything beside slaughtering helpless Syrian kids.


Israeli *animals* who massacred tens thousands of Palestinian children:


https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=gazan+children+killed&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBx_T1sNLZAhUNMd8KHT-VBpoQBQhQKAA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=_

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&biw=414&bih=660&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=O8CbWtT2L87M_AaH57OIBQ&q=palestinian+children+killed&oq=palest+children+killed&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.1.1.0i7i30l2j0i8i7i30.248265.250387..252535...0....382.2069.3-6..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-img.tcJHGUxq+ME=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

@2800 Have you watched below documentary about Foa and Kafaria massacre ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

SubWater said:


> berating East ghoute is end of Syrian civil war after that is war with foreign invader countries like USA and Turkey


Who can even fight Turkey in Syria? SAA/Hezbollah /iranian shia militias? Forget about the U.S.
Moreover peoole forget that the coalition is not even against Assad that much. If Western powers REALLY wanted Assad gone, then believe me he would have been toplled a while ago. I believe the coalition avoided targeting Assad personally for good reasons, same with the very limited support we have been providing the Syrian opposition. If not for regional powers support and syrian army defectors(forming the FSA in the beginning) the armed opposition wouldn't have been able to last this long against Assad, Russia and iranian shia militias/proxies .


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> Who can even fight Turkey in Syria? SAA/Hezbollah /iranian shia militias? Forget about the U.S.


Russia & Iran sent alarm signals to turkey.

Gas supply and S-400 will be doomed.

Russia just shown its last nuclear weapons.

Irgc and major Iranian generals alarmed Turkey. This operation should be end as sooner as possible.


SubWater said:


> @2800 Have you watched below documentary about Foa and Kafaria massacre ???


I’ll watch it Surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

mike2000 is back said:


> Who can even fight Turkey in Syria? SAA/Hezbollah /iranian shia militias? Forget about the U.S.


count my words US will run away from Syria.
They do not have dare to stand against resistance.
I bet more on Turks to resist.


----------



## mike2000 is back

2800 said:


> Russia & Iran sent alarm signals to turkey.
> 
> Gas supply and S-400 will be doomed.
> 
> Russia just shown its last nuclear weapons.


Yes, I was sure you people will be counting on Russia. However, Russia has its own interests in Syria and as we have seen those interests often conflict with that of Assad and Iran. Russia and Turkey are on fairly good terms and they have been Finding a middle ground in syria (something Iranians and Assad have been trying to sabotage here and there). So I don't think Russia will be fighting Turkey for Assad and Iran, the stakes are too high for that and it will lead to an unpredictable situation.
So i think Iran and Assad will have to be counting on themselves if they want to stand up to TurkeyT



SubWater said:


> count my words US will run away from Syria.
> They do not have dare to stand against resistance.
> I bet more on Turks to resist.


Which resistance? If the U.S/coalition really wanted to go against the so called resistance, then this resistance won't amount to much, it will be like the coalition operation against ISIS in Syria. We will just provide massive air/logistics support to Kurdish and FSA forces coupled with some special forces and providing the Kurdish and FSA forces with all the necessary military equipments needed to defeat this 'resistance'. I think It migh last a couple of months at best.


----------



## SubWater

mike2000 is back said:


> Which resistance? If the U.S/coalition really wanted to go against the so called resistance, then this resistance won't amount to much, it will be like the coalition operation against ISIS in Syria. We will just provide massive air/logistics support to Kurdish and FSA forces coupled with some special forces and providing the Kurdish and FSA forces with all the necessary military equipments needed to defeat this 'resistance'. I think It migh last a couple of months at best.


they tried it before.
but they did not succeed.
educate yourself with 33 days war or what is happening in Yemen currently.
Syrian government will kick out foreign invaders soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes, I was sure you people will be counting on Russia. However, Russia has its own interests in Syria and as we have seen those interests often conflict with that of Assad and Iran. Russia and Turkey are on fairly good terms and they have been Finding a middle ground in syria (something Iranians and Assad have been trying to sabotage here and there). So I don't think Russia will be fighting Turkey for Assad and Iran, the stakes are too high for that and it will lead to an unpredictable situation.
> So i think Iran and Assad will have to be counting on themselves if they want to stand up to TurkeyT
> 
> 
> Which resistance? If the U.S/coalition really wanted to go against the so called resistance, then this resistance won't amount to much, it will be like the coalition operation against ISIS in Syria. We will just provide massive air/logistics support to Kurdish and FSA forces coupled with some special forces and providing the Kurdish and FSA forces with all the necessary military equipments needed to defeat this 'resistance'. I think It migh last a couple of months at best.


I didn’t say Iran will count on Russia.

I said Iran, Russia and China have same cause in Syria.

Furthermore Iran & Russia are invited to Syria to fight terrorism but Turkey is an terrorist supporter and an invader.


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Most of civilians in Syria are killed by wahhabi Salafi pigs whom are supprted by Yankees, Turkrs, israel and some of PGCC regimes.
> 
> Anyway I can’t post graphic pictures.
> 
> 
> Israeli animals who massacred tens thousands of palestinian children:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=gazan+children+killed&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBx_T1sNLZAhUNMd8KHT-VBpoQBQhQKAA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=_
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&biw=414&bih=660&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=O8CbWtT2L87M_AaH57OIBQ&q=palestinian+children+killed&oq=palest+children+killed&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.1.1.0i7i30l2j0i8i7i30.248265.250387..252535...0....382.2069.3-6..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-img.tcJHGUxq+ME=


Your thugs are barrel bombing towns full of civilians every day with no exception. You are using cluster, incendiary, vacuum and chemical bombs against these towns. And then you then say that you dont kill civilians? You have no drop of shame and decency. What else we can expect from Khamenaist.


----------



## Aramagedon

^ ^ ^ Al Qaeda hasbara troll blabbering 

http://america.aljazeera.com/articl...-weapons-used-by-rebels-in-syria-sources.html

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-sarin-gas-investigator-idUSBRE94409Z20130505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Your thugs are barrel bombing towns full of civilians every day with no exception. You are using cluster, incendiary, vacuum and chemical bombs against these towns. And then you then say that you dont kill civilians? You have no drop of shame and decency. What else we can expect from Khamenaist.


shame on you.
Israel is one of those who are behind Daesh and other Terrorists in Syria and Iraq.
while Iran from first day stand with Central governments against Terrorists.
Iran does not have air force in Syria/Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Al Qaeda hasbara troll blabbering
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/articl...-weapons-used-by-rebels-in-syria-sources.html
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-sarin-gas-investigator-idUSBRE94409Z20130505


According to UN and OPCW there were many use of chemical weapons by Assadist and one small by ISIS (Assad allies). There is no a single report which confirms rebels use of chemical weapons by rebels.


https://news.un.org/en/story/2017/1...-responsible-use-chemical-weapons-un-security


*Government forces continued the pattern of using chemical weapons against civilians* in opposition - held areas. In the gravest incident, *the Syrian air force used sarin in Khan Shaykhun, Idlib, killing dozens, the majority of whom were women and children.* In Idlib, Hamah, and eastern Ghouta, Damascus, Syrian forces used weaponized chlorine. Syrian and/or Russian forces continued to target hospitals and medical personnel.

VI.
Use of chemical weapons

67.
Between March 2013 and March 2017, the Commission documented 25 incidents of chemical weapons use in the Syrian Arab Republic, of which *20 were perpetrated by government forces and used primarily against civilians.*
15
During the reporting period, government forces further used chemical weapons against civilians in the town of Khan Shaykhun, in Al-Latamneh, located approximately 11 kilometres south of Khan Shaykhun, and in eastern Ghouta.

http://undocs.org/A/HRC/36/55


----------



## xenon54 out

SubWater said:


> shame on you.
> Israel is one of those who are behind Daesh and other Terrorists in Syria and Iraq.
> while Iran from first day stand with *Central governments* against Terrorists.


*Dictator whos responsible for over 95% of civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> shame on you.
> Israel is one of those who are behind Daesh and other Terrorists in Syria and Iraq.
> while Iran from first day stand with Central governments against Terrorists.


ISIS is Iraqi Baath. Just like Assad is Syrian Baath. Both are same scum.


----------



## SubWater

Iran does not have air force in Syria/Iraq.


500 said:


> ISIS is Iraqi Baath. Just like Assad is Syrian Baath. Both are same scum.


There is not more Bath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Iran does not have air force in Syria/Iraq.
> 
> There is not more Bath.


Iraqi Baath was destroyed and then former Iraqi Baathists created ISIS. Syrian Baath - Assad is still alive and gassing and slaughtering civilians. Just like Iraqi Baath did when it was in power.


----------



## SubWater

xenon54 said:


> *Dictator whos responsible for over 95% of civilian casualties.


bulshit statistics.



500 said:


> Iraqi Baath was destroyed and then former Iraqi Baathists created ISIS. Syrian Baath - Assad is still alive and gassing and slaughtering civilians. Just like Iraqi Baath did when it was in power.


You know better than me Syrian Ba'th and Iraqi Ba'th were enemy and they hate each others.
Saddam Ba'thi regime changed when he add Allah Akbar to Iraqi flag after that he was not follow ba'th.
and now Bath is dead in Syria too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SubWater said:


> bulshit statistics.


Yeah ofcourse BS, its not Assad bombing cities indicrimantely with unguaded bombs and barrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

You’re so dumber than what I’ve thought ...

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-10-22/us-now-admits-syrian-rebels-have-used-chemical-weapons


500 said:


> According to UN and OPCW there were many use of chemical weapons by Assadist and one small by ISIS (Assad allies). There is no a single report which confirms rebels use of chemical weapons by rebels.
> 
> 
> https://news.un.org/en/story/2017/1...-responsible-use-chemical-weapons-un-security
> 
> 
> *Government forces continued the pattern of using chemical weapons against civilians* in opposition - held areas. In the gravest incident, *the Syrian air force used sarin in Khan Shaykhun, Idlib, killing dozens, the majority of whom were women and children.* In Idlib, Hamah, and eastern Ghouta, Damascus, Syrian forces used weaponized chlorine. Syrian and/or Russian forces continued to target hospitals and medical personnel.
> 
> VI.
> Use of chemical weapons
> 
> 67.
> Between March 2013 and March 2017, the Commission documented 25 incidents of chemical weapons use in the Syrian Arab Republic, of which *20 were perpetrated by government forces and used primarily against civilians.*
> 15
> During the reporting period, government forces further used chemical weapons against civilians in the town of Khan Shaykhun, in Al-Latamneh, located approximately 11 kilometres south of Khan Shaykhun, and in eastern Ghouta.
> 
> http://undocs.org/A/HRC/36/55

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

xenon54 said:


> Yeah ofcourse BS, its not Assad bombing cities indicrimantely with unguaded bombs and barrels.


civilians killed mostly by Terrorists and Syrian government protect his civilians against terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

xenon54 said:


> *Dictator whos responsible for over 95% of civilian casualties.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014

Meanwhile Turkish ISIS alliance:

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/18/turkey-cut-islamic-state-supply-lines-erdogan-isis

www.businessinsider.com/links-between-turkey-and-isis-are-now-undeniable-2015-7

https://www.salon.com/2016/06/30/turkeys_double_game_on_isis_and_support_for_extremist_groups_highlighted_after_horrific_istanbul_attack

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-04-29/erdogan-father-isis-new-documentary-outlines-turkeys-support-islamic-state

www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/king-of-jordan-abdullah-says-turkey-isis-terrorists-and-unleashing-them-europe-erdogan-a6954841.html

https://www.globalresearch.ca/turkey-is-supporting-isis-daesh-in-mosul-and-raqqa/5550036

www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/russia-releases-proof-turkey-is-smuggling-isis-oil-over-its-border-a6757651.html

https://clarionproject.org/isis-opens-sex-slave-market-turkeys-capital

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SubWater said:


> civilians killed mostly by Terrorists and Syrian government protect his civilians against terrorists.


 And these footages are all fake i guess.








2800 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014
> 
> Meanwhile Turkish ISIS alliance:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/18/turkey-cut-islamic-state-supply-lines-erdogan-isis
> 
> www.businessinsider.com/links-between-turkey-and-isis-are-now-undeniable-2015-7
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2016/06/30/turkeys_double_game_on_isis_and_support_for_extremist_groups_highlighted_after_horrific_istanbul_attack
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-04-29/erdogan-father-isis-new-documentary-outlines-turkeys-support-islamic-state
> 
> www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/king-of-jordan-abdullah-says-turkey-isis-terrorists-and-unleashing-them-europe-erdogan-a6954841.html
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/turkey-is-supporting-isis-daesh-in-mosul-and-raqqa/5550036
> 
> www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/russia-releases-proof-turkey-is-smuggling-isis-oil-over-its-border-a6757651.html
> 
> https://clarionproject.org/isis-opens-sex-slave-market-turkeys-capital
> 
> .......


Dude spare me with your conspiracy collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Massacre of Palestinian children by occupier zionists:

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=gazan+children+killed&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBx_T1sNLZAhUNMd8KHT-VBpoQBQhQKAA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=_

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&biw=414&bih=660&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=O8CbWtT2L87M_AaH57OIBQ&q=palestinian+children+killed&oq=palest+children+killed&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.1.1.0i7i30l2j0i8i7i30.248265.250387..252535...0....382.2069.3-6..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-img.tcJHGUxq+ME=


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> bulshit statistics.
> 
> 
> You know better than me Syrian Ba'th and Iraqi Ba'th were enemy and they hate each others.
> Saddam Ba'thi regime changed when he add Allah Akbar to Iraqi flag after that he was not follow ba'th.
> and now Bath is dead in Syria too.


Criminal gangs often fight each other, nothing strange is about it. Both Iraqi and Syrian Baath have same national socialist ideology. Both brutal sadistic dictatorship which mass torture, slaughter, gas civilians.

Assad is a secretary of Syrian Baath. Where from u got the idea that its dead i really dont know.


----------



## Aramagedon

xenon54 said:


> And these footages are all fake i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude spare me with your conspiracy collection.


Your backed jihadi salafi terrorists are responsible for the unrest in Syria.


500 said:


> Criminal gangs often fight each other, nothing strange is about it. Both Iraqi and Syrian Baath have same national socialist ideology. Both brutal sadistic dictatorship which mass torture, slaughter, gas civilians.
> 
> Assad is a secretary of Syrian Baath. Where from u got the idea that its dead i really dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Turkey used chemical weapons in Northern Syria

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/turkey-used-chemical-weapons-in-north-syria-70h6f9rzk

Americans deny:
https://www.rferl.org/a/turkey-chemical-weapons-afrin-syria-us-unlikely/29046947.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Btw it is not the first time Turks use chemical weapons in Syria. Back in 2015 Turks carried chemical weapons to rebels:

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...an-islamist-rebel-areas-idUSKBN0O61L220150521

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015...vided-chemical-weapons-syrian-terrorist-attac

https://off-guardian.org/2015/10/25...chemical-weapons-for-syrian-terrorist-attack/

https://www.rt.com/news/326084-erdem-rt-interview-treason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

2800 said:


> Btw it is not the first time Turks use chemical weapons in Syria. Back in 2015 Turks carried chemical weapons to rebels:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...an-islamist-rebel-areas-idUSKBN0O61L220150521
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015...vided-chemical-weapons-syrian-terrorist-attac
> 
> https://off-guardian.org/2015/10/25...chemical-weapons-for-syrian-terrorist-attack/
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/326084-erdem-rt-interview-treason

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UkroTurk

2800 said:


> Btw it is not the first time Turks use chemical weapons in Syria. Back in 2015 Turks carried chemical weapons to rebels:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...an-islamist-rebel-areas-idUSKBN0O61L220150521
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015...vided-chemical-weapons-syrian-terrorist-attac
> 
> https://off-guardian.org/2015/10/25...chemical-weapons-for-syrian-terrorist-attack/
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/326084-erdem-rt-interview-treason


İ can assume you if the chemical bombs were really lethal and viable, we would have used them onto your ***.
Today there is nothing lethal more than convantional explosives .

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/27/world/meast/syria-chemical-weapons-red-line/index.html


----------



## Aramagedon

Turkey/Saudi backed jihadis throw gas capsoul in civilian areas:


----------



## Hindustani78

A general view shows a Syrian air force Su-17 fighter plane flying over the besieged rebel-held town of Hamouria in the eastern Ghouta region on the outskirts of the capital Damascus on March 3, 2018. (AFP)

Fresh air raids by the Syrian regime on the besieged rebel-held enclave of Eastern Ghouta killed at least 14 overnight, a monitor said Monday.

The Syrian Observatory said barrel bombs -- crude, improvised munitions that cause indiscriminate damage -- were used, including on the town of Hammuriyeh, where 10 people were killed.

The latest deaths brought to 709 the number of civilians killed since regime and allied Russian forces intensified their campaign against Eastern Ghouta in February.

***********

Desperate for food and basic medicines, many of the besieged and bombarded Syrian civilians in Damascus’ eastern suburbs of Ghouta waited on Monday as a 46-truck convoy organized by the key aid agencies began entering the rebel-held enclave.

The delivery would be the first to the region in* nearly three weeks*. officials had said lack of approvals and consensus among the warring parties, as well as the limited duration of a daily, *five-hour Russian pause*, had made aid delivery *impossible.
*
The only delivery of assistance to eastern Ghouta so far this year was *on February 14*, when a convoy with assistance for 7,200 people reached *Nashabiyah, a town in the suburbs.
*
Monday’s announcement came a day after troops recaptured *Nashabiyah and a number of villages and farms in eastern Ghouta* in the largest advances since the government’s wide-scale operation began last month.

Advances by forces in eastern Ghouta, a war monitor said on Sunday to the last major rebel stronghold near the capital.

300 to 400 had fled, adding that bombardment was focused on the town of Mesraba.

the US State Department has called the Russian plan a “joke”, aid has been delivered after forcing *five-hour Russian pause *however Russian military said militants in eastern Ghouta had imposed a curfew in areas under their control to prevent them from leaving through a humanitarian corridor during the truce, Interfax news agency reported. Rebel officials have consistently denied stopping them from leaving.

Following a deadly wave of air strikes and shelling, fighting on the ground has intensified in recent days, and the regime now “controls 10 percent of the besieged Eastern Ghouta region,”



Military said on Sunday four soldiers and 10 militants were killed in a military operation against Daesh militants.

Deaths raise military casualties to at least 16 dead, along with more than 100 militants, since the start of the operation on Feb. 9, according to previous army tolls.




The *Syrian government*, meanwhile, said it achieved “significant” progress in its ongoing military operation in rebel-held suburbs east of Damascus, seizing around *36 percent* of the total area held by different armed groups.

Syria’s Central Military Media said troops continued their advance from the east and were only 3 kilometers (1.8 miles) from meeting up with troops advancing from the west, which would cut eastern Ghouta into two parts.


Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters battling in the enclave of Afrin on Saturday, the Observatory said.

Turkish air strikes killed at least 36 pro-regime fighters battling alongside the Kurds in the enclave of Afrin on Saturday, the Observatory said.

Turkish-led forces control more than 20 percent of the enclave after seizing the area of Rajo in the northwest of Afrin on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Yildirim said Turkish soldiers cleared Rajo in Afrin district of “terrorists” and have pushed them back from the border with Turkey.

The premier, speaking at a rally in the central province of Konya, said the Kurdish Afrin district has been “surrounded” by the military, special police and paramilitary forces, as well as allied Syrian opposition fighters.

“Afrin has been surrounded. We have cleared all areas near our borders of terror nests,” he said. He said Turkey would not cease its campaign against “terror.”

Rajo would be the largest center in Afrin to be captured since the Turkish offensive began on Jan.20. Turkish borders run along Afrin’s western and northern borders. To the east lies a Syrian territory controlled by Turkey-backed Syrian opposition fighters. In the south, Syrian government forces control territory.

Turkish troops and allied Syrian fighters have been attacking Afrin from the north, west and east, and have formed a crescent around the district.

Turkey said 41 of its soldiers have been killed since the operation began.






The Turkish deputy prime minister and government spokesman said Monday almost half of the area that Operation Olive Branch aims to secure in Syria’s Afrin was now under the Turkish military's control.

Speaking after a Cabinet meeting in Ankara, Bekir Bozdag said: "In Operation Olive Branch, so far 112 villages, 30 critical positions, and a total of 142 spots have been taken under control."

The government spokesman said 702 of 1,920 square kilometers (271 of 741 square miles) had so far been taken under control in Syria's Afrin region.

He also said 2,795 terrorists have been "neutralized" since the start of the operation.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

In southern Turkey's Kilis province near Syria, told Anadolu Agency 750 in Bent Direk, Celengi and Akbez villages in Afrin's rural area had been provided with water, ayran, food and dessert.

At least 2,777 Daesh terrorists have been "neutralized" since the beginning of Operation Olive Branch in Syria, according to the military on Monday.

********

At least 38 were killed on Monday by Assad regime forces in Syria’s Eastern Ghouta district, according to local civil-defense sources.

According to the White Helmets, a local civil-defense agency, 11 civilians were killed Monday by regime airstrikes and missile attacks in the district’s Jisreen neighborhood.

At least 27 more civilians were killed the same day by regime air and ground attacks in the Duma and Harasta neighborhoods and in the towns of Hammuriyah, Harasta, Saqba, Semelka, Kafr Batna, Beit Sawa, Misraba and Al-Ashari.

On Saturday, regime forces and allied militias advanced into several opposition-held areas, capturing the town of al-Nashabiya and the villages of Otaya and Hazrama.


----------



## Solomon2

*First aid convoy reaches Syria’s Ghouta, stripped of medical supplies*
*BEIRUT / GENEVA - Reuters*






An aid convoy began to cross into Syria’s eastern Ghouta March 5, bringing the first relief to the besieged enclave since one of the deadliest government assaults of the seven-year war began two weeks ago, but stripped of vital medical supplies.

A senior U.N. official accompanying the convoy said he was “not happy” to hear loud shelling near the crossing point into eastern Ghouta despite an agreement that the aid would be delivered under peaceful conditions.

“We need to be assured that we will be able to deliver the humanitarian assistance under good conditions,” Ali al-Za’tari told Reuters at the crossing point.

A World Health Organization (WHO) official said government authorities had removed most medical material from U.N. vehicles, preventing surgical kits, insulin, dialysis equipment and other supplies from reaching the enclave of 400,000 people.

Za’tari said the convoy had been scaled back from providing food for 70,000 people to providing for 27,500. The United Nations says Syria has agreed to let it bring the rest of the food for the full 70,000 in a second convoy in three days.

“The convoy is not sufficient,” Za’tari said.

President Bashar al-Assad vowed on March 4 to continue a military push into the biggest remaining opposition stronghold near Damascus, saying the offensive did not contradict five-hour ceasefires arranged each day by his main ally Russia.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Solomon2 said:


> *First aid convoy reaches Syria’s Ghouta, stripped of medical supplies*
> *BEIRUT / GENEVA - Reuters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aid convoy began to cross into Syria’s eastern Ghouta March 5, bringing the first relief to the besieged enclave since one of the deadliest government assaults of the seven-year war began two weeks ago, but stripped of vital medical supplies.
> 
> A senior U.N. official accompanying the convoy said he was “not happy” to hear loud shelling near the crossing point into eastern Ghouta despite an agreement that the aid would be delivered under peaceful conditions.
> 
> “We need to be assured that we will be able to deliver the humanitarian assistance under good conditions,” Ali al-Za’tari told Reuters at the crossing point.
> 
> A World Health Organization (WHO) official said government authorities had removed most medical material from U.N. vehicles, preventing surgical kits, insulin, dialysis equipment and other supplies from reaching the enclave of 400,000 people.
> 
> Za’tari said the convoy had been scaled back from providing food for 70,000 people to providing for 27,500. The United Nations says Syria has agreed to let it bring the rest of the food for the full 70,000 in a second convoy in three days.
> 
> “The convoy is not sufficient,” Za’tari said.
> 
> President Bashar al-Assad vowed on March 4 to continue a military push into the biggest remaining opposition stronghold near Damascus, saying the offensive did not contradict five-hour ceasefires arranged each day by his main ally Russia.



Food and medical supplies are just as important as guns and bullets. Food and medical supplies are referred to as the home front. Without the home front, soldiers cannot fight.


----------



## ejaz007

*Big Break: Syrian Army Advances Further in Ghouta Following String of Successes*
© Sputnik/ Mikhail Alayeddin
MIDDLE EAST
18:50 05.03.2018(updated 21:53 05.03.2018)Get short URL
6590
Though the situation in Eastern Ghouta has been deteriorating day after day, ever since February 18, the Syrian regular army appears to be seeing at least some light at the end of the tunnel.

The Syrian government says it has achieved "significant" progress in its ongoing military operation in Eastern Ghouta, a vast suburban area around the capital, Damascus. The authorities reported having seized about one third of the total area held by different armed militant groups scattered all around Ghouta.

*READ MORE: 'Strategic Security': Why Iraq Needs Russia's S-400 Missile Systems*

Syria's Central Military Media says troops are continuing to advance from the east and are only within 3 kilometers, or 1.8 miles, from the military regiments moving in their direction from the west, which means Eastern Ghouta has been in essence divided into two parts. Syria’s SANA news agency reported that the success of the Syrian army has sent terrorists into a state of disarray and collapse.





© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
Syria, Iran to Boost Bilateral Media Cooperation - Reports
Monday's announcement comes a day after the troops regained control over the town of Nashabiyah and a number of villages and farms in Eastern Ghouta – Otaya, Hosh al-Salihiye, Hosh Kharabo, Haarma, Beit Nayem and others. The move is considered to be the biggest advance of the army since the government launched the large-scale operation codenamed Damascus Steel in mid-February to liberate the area from terrorists formerly known as the al-Nusra Front movement.

Last week, the United Nations Security Council unanimously approved a resolution stipulating a 30-day ceasefire in Syria to form a "humanitarian corridor" and thus ease aid access to civilians. Yet, the UN resolution excluded Daesh, Al-Nusra and other Al-Qaeda groups from the ceasefire, thus putting Eastern Ghouta under even worse shelling.

*READ MORE: UK, US De Facto Confirmed Support of Syria Terrorists — Russian Diplomat*

The Damascus suburbs have been bombarded day in and day out for months, with over 600 civilians having been killed in the last two weeks alone. Roughly 2,000 people have sustained injuries, Panos Moumtzis, Regional Humanitarian Coordinator for the Syria Crisis, said in a statement Sunday.





© AFP 2018/ STRINGER
Russian Military: Terrorists Breach Ceasefire Regime in Syria
According to the UN, a whopping 385,000 people have been displaced since December. Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu earlier noted that a daily curfew had been introduced in Eastern Ghouta, between 9 a.m. and 2 p.m. local time (7:00 to 12:00 GMT) to make it possible for civilians to safely escape the war-torn zone.

The Russian military has stressed that the militants in the region were purposefully striving to escalate the standoff in Eastern Ghouta and staging a spate of provocations against the Syrian authorities to block civilians from leaving the area.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803051062248543-syria-army-advances-eastern-ghouta/


----------



## lonelyman

2800 said:


> Turkey used chemical weapons in Northern Syria
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/turkey-used-chemical-weapons-in-north-syria-70h6f9rzk
> 
> Americans deny:
> https://www.rferl.org/a/turkey-chemical-weapons-afrin-syria-us-unlikely/29046947.html



Totally expected



ejaz007 said:


> *Big Break: Syrian Army Advances Further in Ghouta Following String of Successes*
> © Sputnik/ Mikhail Alayeddin
> MIDDLE EAST
> 18:50 05.03.2018(updated 21:53 05.03.2018)Get short URL
> 6590
> Though the situation in Eastern Ghouta has been deteriorating day after day, ever since February 18, the Syrian regular army appears to be seeing at least some light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> The Syrian government says it has achieved "significant" progress in its ongoing military operation in Eastern Ghouta, a vast suburban area around the capital, Damascus. The authorities reported having seized about one third of the total area held by different armed militant groups scattered all around Ghouta.
> 
> *READ MORE: 'Strategic Security': Why Iraq Needs Russia's S-400 Missile Systems*
> 
> Syria's Central Military Media says troops are continuing to advance from the east and are only within 3 kilometers, or 1.8 miles, from the military regiments moving in their direction from the west, which means Eastern Ghouta has been in essence divided into two parts. Syria’s SANA news agency reported that the success of the Syrian army has sent terrorists into a state of disarray and collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
> Syria, Iran to Boost Bilateral Media Cooperation - Reports
> Monday's announcement comes a day after the troops regained control over the town of Nashabiyah and a number of villages and farms in Eastern Ghouta – Otaya, Hosh al-Salihiye, Hosh Kharabo, Haarma, Beit Nayem and others. The move is considered to be the biggest advance of the army since the government launched the large-scale operation codenamed Damascus Steel in mid-February to liberate the area from terrorists formerly known as the al-Nusra Front movement.
> 
> Last week, the United Nations Security Council unanimously approved a resolution stipulating a 30-day ceasefire in Syria to form a "humanitarian corridor" and thus ease aid access to civilians. Yet, the UN resolution excluded Daesh, Al-Nusra and other Al-Qaeda groups from the ceasefire, thus putting Eastern Ghouta under even worse shelling.
> 
> *READ MORE: UK, US De Facto Confirmed Support of Syria Terrorists — Russian Diplomat*
> 
> The Damascus suburbs have been bombarded day in and day out for months, with over 600 civilians having been killed in the last two weeks alone. Roughly 2,000 people have sustained injuries, Panos Moumtzis, Regional Humanitarian Coordinator for the Syria Crisis, said in a statement Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © AFP 2018/ STRINGER
> Russian Military: Terrorists Breach Ceasefire Regime in Syria
> According to the UN, a whopping 385,000 people have been displaced since December. Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu earlier noted that a daily curfew had been introduced in Eastern Ghouta, between 9 a.m. and 2 p.m. local time (7:00 to 12:00 GMT) to make it possible for civilians to safely escape the war-torn zone.
> 
> The Russian military has stressed that the militants in the region were purposefully striving to escalate the standoff in Eastern Ghouta and staging a spate of provocations against the Syrian authorities to block civilians from leaving the area.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803051062248543-syria-army-advances-eastern-ghouta/



Looks like Syria civil war is near end, good news for everybody expect Turks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971019491688747009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970789004579889154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971016353191747584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970995651910799360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970739690734276608


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971041800805904386


----------



## Hindustani78

In this file photo dated Sunday, 9 March 2014, a Vietnamese air force aircraft AN-26 is seen at a base in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. Russia's Defense Ministry says an AN-26 Russian military cargo plane of the same type has crashed in Syria, killing 32 people onboard. | Photo Credit:  AP 

A Russian military cargo plane crashed as it was descending to land at an air base in *Syria *on Tuesday, killing all 32 people onboard, the Russian Defense Ministry said.

The Russian military said an An-26, with 26 passengers and six crew members onboard, crashed just 500 meters (1,600 feet) from the runway. The military blamed the crash on a technical error.

*Russia, *a key ally of Syrian President Bashar Assad, leases the Hemeimeem military base in Syria, near the Mediterranean coast.

The base is far from the front lines of the conflict, but came under shelling in December. The Russian military insisted the cargo plane did not come under fire, while saying it would conduct a full investigation.

The military did not immediately identify the victims.

President Vladimir Putin offered his condolences to the families of those killed in the crash, his spokesman, Dmitry Peskov, was quoted as saying by Russian news wires. Peskov said Putin had received a briefing by Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu.

It was the second Russian military plane to crash in Syria this year, after a Su-25 ground attack jet was struck by a portable air defense missile over the northern Idlib province last month.

The Antonov An-26 is a twin-engine transport plane designed in the late 1960s in the Soviet Union. Large numbers have remained in service in Russia and many other countries around the world.

An An-26 belonging to a military flight school crash-landed and caught fire southeast of Moscow in May, killing one crewmember.

The RIA Novosti news agency on Tuesday quoted Col. Gen. Nikolai Antoshkin, former deputy commander of the Russian Air Force, as calling the An-26 a “reliable machine” even though it has been out of production since 1986.






A Russian military transport plane An-26 is seen of the unpaved runway of the Shagol airfield in Chelyabinsk region, Russia August 22, 2016. The plane of the same type crashed at Russia's Hmeymim air base in Latakia Province in Syria on March 6, 2018. Picture taken August 22, 2016. Interpress/Vladislav Belogrud via REUTERS


The latest accident comes after a Sukhoi military jet crashed while trying to take off from Hmeimim in October last year, killing two crew.

Russia's most recent officially acknowledged military loss in battle in Syria was last month when a pilot was killed after his plane was downed over Idlib province.

Russia's official military losses in the war before the crash were 45.

Moscow last month also said that five , officially affiliated with the Russian military, were likely killed in the strikes in eastern Syria - the first admission of non-military combat casualties.


----------



## 500




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


>



The three stars flag was used by Hafez Assad. Nothing special about it.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...uate-13-civilians-from-syrias-ghouta-5089293/

The Russian military said late on Tuesday that 13 from Syria’s eastern Ghouta evacated by putting them on returning trucks that had brought aid to the rebel-held area near Damascus.

Aid trucks reached Syria’s eastern Ghouta region on Monday for the first time since the start of one of the war’s deadliest assaults, but the government stripped some supplies from the convoy and pressed on with its air and ground assault.

The Russian military said in a statement that fighter jets were used to monitor the convoy’s progress and successfully head off what it called rebel provocations.

“We managed to evacuate 135 with the returning convoy,” the military said.

“We were also ready to evacuate about 1,000 sick and wounded people, but the rebels did not give us the opportunity.”


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army to Lay Siege to Two Terrorist Bulwarks in E Ghouta - Reports*
© AFP 2018/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
09:08 08.03.2018(updated 09:49 08.03.2018)Get short URL
 0 50
Syrian pro-government troops are preparing to conduct a siege of the towns of Douma and Mesraba, two terrorist strongholds in Eastern Ghouta, media reported, citing military and local sources.

According to the FARS news agency, referring to unnamed military sources, the Syrian Arab Army has managed to deploy near Douma, which is considered to be the Jeish al-Islam terrorist group’s center in the region. Meanwhile, other army units are reportedly advancing further to Mesraba from Beit Sawa, as the troops are expected to launch a large-scale attack on the two towns within several hours to amplify pressure on the remaining terrorists in the area.

*READ MORE: E Ghouta Crisis: While Slamming Russia, US Fails to Notice Beam in Its Own Eye*

On March 7, a Syrian army colonel told state TV that people in Eastern Ghouta would return to the “state’s embrace” very soon, while another Syrian commander told the SANA broadcaster that militants had mined roads in the area.





© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
Turkey Calls for 24-Hour Ceasefire in Eastern Ghouta - Presidential Spokesman
"We have received instructions from the army command to lift the siege of our people in Eastern Ghouta. God willing, very, very, very soon… they will return to the state's embrace," the colonel said in a broadcast near the town of Mesraba.

Earlier on the same day, Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said that the Syrian army had launched an operation in the region to eliminate the civilian security threat in response to the daily bombardment of areas of central Damascus by terrorists in Eastern Ghouta.

"While self-proclaimed representatives from among the opposition, who are far from Eastern Ghouta, are making loud statements about the alleged readiness of the enclave's armed groups to comply with the provisions of [UNSC] Resolution 2401, the terrorists operating on the ground continue to disrupt daily humanitarian pauses, which were established on the initiative of Russia, and are strictly observed by the Syrian military," Zakharova stressed.

On February 24, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2401 which urges all belligerent parties to immediately stop all hostilities and adhere to a long-term humanitarian pause across Syria in order to ensure the safe and unhindered delivery of humanitarian aid, as well as medical evacuation of those injured. The ceasefire does not apply to ongoing military operations against Daesh* or other terrorist groups.

_*also known as ISIS/ISIL/IS, a terrorist group banned in Russia_

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/...army-siege-terrorist-bulwarks-eastern-ghouta/


----------



## SubWater

high quality map :
http://iswnews.com/media/2018/03/East-Ghutah-beit-sawa-7mar18.jpg


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971482746261528576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971725126604546050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971469811510333442


----------



## Solomon2

[courtesy of Google Translate]
*"YOU WILL NOT STAND IT!"*

*Syrians invite AfD politicians to East Ghouta*



Source: Adopt a Revolution / IMAGE1:51 Min.

published on08.03.2018 - 15:03 o'clock


The bizarre journey of the seven AFD politicians to Syria - on Wednesday they were courted by the Assad regime in Homs. On Facebook, the AFD member of parliament from NRW Christian Blex raved about a visit to the Al Baath University in Homs: "The study incl. Student apartment is free in Syria."

Previously, the seven Germans were in Damascus, met Grand Mufti Ahmad Badr al-Din Hassoun, who had threatened Europe with suicide bombers.

MEPs do not say a word about Bashar's continued assassination of al-Assad with Russian help. You do not see pictures of destruction and suffering. Instead, they try - under the leadership of the Assad regime - to give the impression that Syria is a safe country to which all refugees could return.

*AFD IN SYRIA*




*REACTIONSShock over AfD Trip to Assad's Minions*
Horror about this trip! Colleagues from the Bundestag find clear words for the trip of some AfD MEPs to Syria.





*JOURNEY TO ASSAD MINIONSCDU MP calls AfD politician "disgusting"*
AfD politicians travel to underscore their party's demand for the return of Syrian refugees living in Germany.

Now the four Bundestag and three Landtag delegates get a new invitation. The people who continue to be imprisoned in the warshell of East Ghouta (only 5 kilometers from Damascus) are imprisoned by AFD politicians in a video that they have tweeted about coming to visit them.

"The refugees should go back? Where should you live here, please?Everything is destroyed, "says a young Syrian in the camera. "Come here and hold it out 24 hours. Or let's say: a single hour, "a Syrian woman asks the AFD travel group.








Adopt a Revolution@AdoptRevolution

Unser Partner aus #OstGhouta sind extra aus den Luftschutzkellern gekommen, um diese Nachricht an die #AfD Politiker zu schicken, die gerade auf #Syrienreise sind. #AllianzderMenschenfeine #SaveSyria

9:59 AM - Mar 7, 2018


The video was produced by the activists of "Adopt a revolution". Their demand: the federal government should finally act and order the Russian ambassador.They also demand a tightening of sanctions against Russia. Elias Perabo, Managing Director of Adopt a Revolution: "The regretful words of the Federal Government are becoming increasingly implausible, if not finally action follows."

"Tonight, chlorine gas and napalm were used in Hamouriya and Saqba," quotes "Adopt a Revolution," a representative of Human Rights Guardians, who lives in Saqba.

The situation in the region continues to escalate!

"Adopt a revolution" has been reported on the use of chlorine gas, fire, litter and barrel bombs. According to her sources, more than a hundred civilians have been victims of poison gas use on Saqba and Hamouriyah. The exact number of fatalities is not yet known.

*Their assumption: Apparently, the Assad regime and its Russian allies with the chlorine gas use aim to drive the civilians who have been buried in cellars for many days to the surface of the earth. Chlorine gas is heavier than air and sinks into the basement rooms.*


----------



## Solomon2

*Syria: Allies, Foes, Frenemies and Chimeras*

March 8, 2018: Iran, Russia, Turkey, the United States and Israel are all present in Syria along with the Assad government and a considerable number of Syrian rebel groups who are still not united . Everyone has different goals and a different (often constantly shifting) set of allies. Keeping track of who is doing what to whom and why (and for how long) has become increasingly difficult. A current summary of allies, foes, frenemies and chimeras goes like this;

*Israel wants* to keep Iran out of Syria and Lebanon and avoid a war with Iran. For this has the support of the U.S., Russia and most Gulf Arab states. None of these supporters is willing to provide any military assistance, at least not until Iran actually attacks Israel.

*Russia wants* to get Turkey out of NATO, to keep the Iranians from starting a war with Israel and make the Americans look bad. At the same time Russia needs to do this on the cheap and make Russia look good, especially to Russians back home. That is proving difficult as most Russians were not enthusiastic about the Syrian operation in the first place and popular support has been declining.

*Turkey wants *to create a security zone on the Syrian side of the border that has no Kurds or Islamic terrorists in it. Turkey also wants to show the Sunni Moslem world that it can handle Iranian aggression (without going to war with Iran) and keep the Israelis out of Lebanon and Syria. Turkey is willing to play diplomatic games with Russia and Iran to achieve these goals as well as send troops into Syria to fight, and get killed. .

*The U.S. wants* to ensure that ISIL (Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant) does not reestablish itself in Syria. To help with that the American are doing what they can to help the local Kurds maintain autonomy in northeast Syria (east of the Euphrates) where the Kurds have always been dominant. Secondary objectives are keeping Iran, Turkey and Russia out of Syria. The U.S. and Israel are allies and any attack on Israel will trigger American intervention on the Israeli side. But short of that the Americans are quite blunt about stating that their troops are in Syria to deal with terrorists, not Iranian preparations for an attack on Israel. The Americans will not stop Kurds in the northeast from going to the aid of Kurds defending Afrin. The Turks asked the Americans to stop the Kurds and the U.S. refused.

*Syria in general wants* all the fighting to stop but the minority Assad dictatorship wants to resume ruling all of Syria and the Syrian rebels want Assad gone.

*Iraq would like* less violence in Syria and less Iranian interference in Iraq. Iraq also wants its Kurds to be less independent and reduce Islamic terrorist activity in Iraq.

All this can get confusing. For example Israel has persuaded Russia to do what it can to prevent Iran from assembling, arming and positioning a large force of non-Iranian forces to attack Israel. Russia has limited ability to block Iranian efforts but does what it can. Iran is building bases to support a large force of Lebanese (Hezbollah), Syrians (whichever Shia Syrians it can recruit) and lots of foreign Shia mercenaries (mainly Afghans, Iraqis other non-Iranian Shia) in parts of Syria where Russia does not have much military power on the ground and Russian air powercannot occupy ground or otherwise interfere with what Iran is doing. Russia does not want Iran starting a war with Israel but as a practical matter Iran is pretty irrational when it comes to Israel and cannot be stopped by Russian, Turkish or American threats. Russia has publicly criticized Iran for regularly calling for the destruction of Israel. Russia has also sided with Turkey in disagreements with Iran over strategy and tactics in Syria. Russia still considers Iran an ally, but a flawed one that really should work on their bad habits. Currently Turley, Russia and Iran all say they are working out their differences and continuing to cooperate in Syria.

The Afrin Angle

On January 20th Turkey began an offensive into northwest Syria against Afrin a town northwest of Aleppo city and long controlled by Syrian Kurds. Turkey is determined to make Afrin part of a buffer zone on the Syrian side of the Turkish border. The Assads and Iran are supporting Syrian Kurds defending Afrin. The Assads, Iran and the Syrian Kurds can all agree that keeping the Turks out is a good thing. So far the Turks have suffered about 300 dead but 80 percent of those are FSA rebels working with the Turks. The defenders have suffered heavier losses and continue to hold onto most of the territory they controlled before the Turkish offensive began with FSA (non-sectarian Free Syrian Army) and Turkish forces attacking in at least five different columns. The Turks have air support and larger numbers, or did until Kurdish and Syrian reinforcements showed up in late February. The Turks claim they have killed, captured or chased away about 3,000 Kurdish fighters in and around Afrin since January.

*The Kurds east of the Euphrates have less to worry about *because the presence of American troops there (to supply air strikes, training and advice) keeps the Turks out, as well as the Assads, Russians and Iranians. The Syrians have always been practical when it came to forming needed alliances and this is especially true with the Kurds. But there are different groups of Kurds. Thus the Kurds west of the Euphrates are not “American supported” and vulnerable while those east of the river definitely are. The Kurds on both sides of the river share the same goal of Kurdish autonomy in northern Syria but the Turks have insisted that there be no Kurdish forces west of the river and are willing to go to war over that and they are doing so with the help of thousands of FSA rebels.

*SDF considers the Turkish offensive against Afrin as another Turk move to help ISIL* and other Islamic terrorists in Syria. Much of the fighting for the Turks is being done by Syrian FSA rebels who had once been allies of the SDF. But the FSA and SDF were also rivals and many FSA rebels accepted Turkish offers to work with Turkish troops to clear Kurdish forces from the Syrian side of the border and then run this “neutral zone” under Turkish protection. At the same time American forces in the northeast note Assad forces are massing near American bases and may attempt to advance. The Assads are willing to have an autonomous Kurdish northeast but want Syrian troops to have at least a token presence in the northeast and want the Americans gone. That last condition will be difficult to achieve. The Americans have made it clear they are in Syria to deal with ISIL and other Islamic terrorist threats. Syria has long been a sanctuary for Islamic terror groups and the United States plans to stay in Syria until convinced that the traditional Syrian policy of offering sanctuary to all manner of terrorists is a thing of the past. That may be difficult because the Assads have long depended on that policy for all sorts of reasons.

Russia Makes A Big Mistake

Russia took a chance trying to embarrass American troops in northeast Syria. The February 7thadvance by Russian and Syrian forces was quickly repulsed by American firepower. The Russian force had no air support or anti-aircraft weapons and no backup plan other than for the survivors to retreat as quickly as possible. The Russians were hoping to push American troops out of a base near oil fields east of the Euphrates. The Russian force suffered heavy losses which included about 200 Russian military contractors. The American did not publicize this but the Russians did because it was a great embarrassment for the Russians.

Iran Makes A Bigger Army

Iran appears to control most of the military forces available to the Assads but is careful how these forces are used. The Iranian controlled militias are better armed, trained and led than the Syrian military. The Iranians maintain strict standards. Local militias who will not cooperate are cut off. Since Iran pays its irregulars this Iranian support is often critical. When a local militia cannot pay its fighters the group often falls apart. The Assads take advantage of this by allowing the unpaid militiamen to join the Syrian Army (which these militiamen are technically deserters from.)

The Iranian forces includes 3,000 Iranian personnel, 8,000 Hezbollah fighters (with more on call in Lebanon) and some 70,000 pro-Iran militias. About a fifth of these are foreign Shia mercenaries recruited, armed and led by Iranians. The rest are local pro-Assad militias that are equipped (and often paid) by Iran. Russia is the main source of logistic, technical, air and diplomatic (via a UN veto) support. But Iran has the most armed people on the ground. To make matters worse the main function of the Iranian ground forces is to prepare for a war with Israel.

The Americans

While there are only about two thousand U.S. troops in Syria there are more than five times as many providing support from nearby airbases and even more distant facilities, including intel and other analysts back in the U.S. but on call 24/7 via satellite comms. In this way the United States continues to monitor ISIL activity in Iraq and Syria and conduct airstrikes daily. So far this year this has been 2-4 airstrikes a day. Most of these airstrikes are still in Syria while in Iraq F-16s, ground attack and armed helicopters from the Iraqi air force provide dozens of sorties a day. There are some American helicopter gunships stationed in Syria but otherwise the airpower comes from Iraq or other bases in the region.

Grinding Down Ghouta

Ignoring the bad publicity over airstrikes against civilians, Syrian troops split the rebel-controlled Ghouta suburbs (15 kilometers east of Damascus) district outside Damascus apart. The ground advance came after two weeks of artillery fire and airstrikes that began on February 18th. At first the Syrian troops and Iranian mercenaries could not move forward but in the last week that changed and now the rebels holding Ghouta abandoned territory to better defend two isolated rebel controlled areas. The bombardment and ground fighting has left nearly 900 civilians dead.

Responding to criticism that Russian airstrikes in Syria (Ghouta) have killed so many civilians since mid-February, Russia pointed out that the Russian airstrikes are directed at Islamic terror groups among the rebels and that Russia has a less restrictive ROE (Rules of Engagement) and that is not going to change. The Ghouta fighting has been particularly intense so far in 2018 and has left the Assads frustrated in their effort to capture what is one of the last rebel strongholds around Damascus. This 100 square kilometer (40 square miles) enclave held over 300,000 people at the beginning of the year and was the scene of a major chemical weapons attack in 2013. In mid-2017 the Ghouta area was controlled by over 10,000 armed rebels and at the end of the year that had not changed much. There are about six rebel factions, most of them Islamic terror groups divided between those associated with al Qaeada and the rest supported by Saudi Arabia and other Gulf oil states. These factions have spent a lot of time fighting, or feuding, with each other. Despite that the Ghouta rebels have tied down a lot of Assad forces to keep an eye on them and the rebels will cooperate in defending the area if attacked. In July 2017 Russian military police established about a dozen checkpoints in the Ghouta area and that was as much to reassure the people in the area that Russian and Syrian air strikes would not return but to also monitor movements of known rebels. But the rebels kept shooting, despite ceasefires and more pro-government forces set up patrols around the rebel controlled area. In early 2018 the government tightened the blockade in an effort to literally starve the rebels out. This works better during the cold weather and this has caused growing hardship even though some food and other supplies continue to get into Ghouta. But not enough is smuggled in to support all the people in rebel held areas. Even when the UN is allowed to deliver supplies only food is allowed in with medical supplies being seized as forbidden items. Destroying the rebel presence in Ghouta is a high priority for the government. As long as that rebel presence exists outside the capital Assad claims of having taken back control of Syria are suspect.

Corruption

*For Syrians a major casualty of the civil war has been the growth of corruption. *Syria ranks 178th out of 180 countries (173 out of 176 last year). Progress, or lack thereof, can be seen in the annual Transparency International Corruption Perception Index where countries are measured on a 1 (most corrupt) to 100 (not corrupt) scale. The most corrupt nations (usually Syria/14, South Sudan/12 and Somalia/9) have a rating of under 15 while of the least corrupt (New Zealand and Denmark) are over 85.

The current Syrian score is 14 (13 in 2016) compared to 62 (64) for Israel, 18 (17) for Iraq, 40 (41) for Turkey, 49 (46) for Saudi Arabia, 28 (28) for Lebanon, 32 (32) for Pakistan, 28 (26) for Bangladesh, 33 (36) for the Maldives, 38 (36) for Sri Lanka, 40 (40) for India, 15 (15) for Afghanistan, 30 (28) for Burma, 29 (29) for Russia, 41 (40) for China, 17 (14) for Libya, 71 (66) for the UAE (United Arab Emirates), 75 (74) for the United States, 27 (28) for Nigeria, 43 (45) for South Africa, 73 (72) for Japan, 37 (37) for Indonesia and 54 (53) for South Korea,. A lower corruption score is common with nations in economic trouble and problems dealing with Islamic terrorism and crime in general. Syria’s corruption score has gotten much worse since 2012, when it was 26.

March 7, 2018: The SDF in the northeast is sending 1,700 of its fighters to help defend Afrin. These SDF reinforcements are from the Euphrates River Valley, where they were searching for ISIL groups hiding out there. This is the main reason the Americans are in the northeast and the loss of so many SDF forces may be a problem for continued American assistance.

March 6, 2018: In the north, at the Russian controlled Hmeimim airbase a Russian An-26 twin-turboprop transport crashed while landing in clear weather. The six crew and 33 passengers (most of them officers including a general) died. The aircraft was coming from Aleppo and the cause was apparently equipment failure.

March 5, 2018: In response to its numerous (over a dozen) tanks losses, mostly from ATGMs (anti-tank guided missiles) Turkey obtained a manufacturing license to build the Ukrainian Zaslon-L APS (Active Protection System) for at least a hundred of its Leopard 2 and M60 tank. Zaslon consists of a radar to detect incoming missiles and small rockets to rush out and disable the incoming threat. A complete APS weighs between 500 and 1,000 kg (depending on the type of vehicle it is installed on). Zaslon has been available since 2010 and has worked in combat with Russian forces in eastern Ukraine. The Turkish firm that is to manufacture Zazlon had been working on its own APS but had not gotten it to work yet. The Turks were unable to obtain APS from the other two major manufacturers (Israel and Russia) because there are diplomatic problems with those two.

March 4, 2018: In the northeast the American supported military training program for the local Kurds is turning out over a thousand trained troops each month. The Syrian Kurds have over 50,000 experienced fighters (including female units) but the training program turns these fighters (most of them part-timers) into trained soldiers with an understanding of common tactics, weapons and procedures in general.

March 3, 2018: Responding to Israeli requests Russia blocked Iranian efforts to set up a naval base at the port of Tartus. This is where Russia has already built a facility (and has a long-term lease) to handle the needs of its warships operating off the coast. Tartus is also where Russian military cargo for Russian and Syrian forces is unloaded. Meanwhile Iran has built a new base 16 kilometers northwest of Damascus and is apparently planning more. These large bases tend to get hit with Israeli airstrikes before long but apparently Iran is hoping to improve air defenses enough to cause the Israelis some losses. Israel believes Iran has three large bases in Syria and seven smaller “tactical” ones near areas where there is active fighting. Iran is also bringing in more rockets, missiles, ammunitions and weapons for the 80,000 militiamen it supports in Syria. In response Israel is preparing for an Iranian attack from Lebanon and/or Syria. In addition to moving more troops to the Syrian border, improving the security fence and anti-aircraft/rocket defense Israel is also making deals with rebels on the Syrian side of the border in an effort to establish a 40 kilometers deep buffer zone. Israel has long provided some support (usually medical, in Israeli hospitals) for cooperative Syrian rebels. Now that support includes material aid and airstrikes and artillery fire against shared threats. Nevertheless Iran keeps pushing its mercenary forces closer to the Israeli border.

March 2, 2018: *Deaths from the civil war left over 2,000 dead in February. The Syrian war has killed at least 400,000 since 2011 with 39,000 killed in 2017, down from 49,000 in 2016.* While we are at it, how many people has the Assad government of Syria killed so far? By the end of 2017 ISIL lost control of the last bits of territory it had controlled in Iraq and Syria since mid-2014. Most of Syria is now back under the control of the Assads, although most of the population is not. *In 2011 there were 21 million people living in Syria, now there are about 14 million.* Most of the lost population is still alive, but outside Syria (mainly in Turkey, Lebanon and Jordan). The Syrian civil war saw the Assad government deliberately attack pro-rebel civilians. Since that included most of the Syrian population the immediate goal was not to kill them (although over 100,000 direct deaths were probably the result) but to get the pro-rebel Syrians to flee their homes and, preferably, the country. About a third of the population did just that. Many of these refugees want to return, but only if it is safe. That may not be for a while. Over the last three months the Assads have waged an artillery and aerial attack on 300,000 civilians in rebel controlled suburbs of Damascus. That campaign has killed about 3,000 civilians so far.

March 1, 2018: Iran called for negotiations to work out an end to the fighting in Syria and Yemen. This is another way of saying “we can’t win so what will you offer us so we stop trying.” While this means the end of the Shia rebellion in Yemen the Iranians are not likely to give up their military presence in Syria.

February 21, 2018: Two Russian Su-57 stealth fighter prototypes appear to have been flown to the Russian air base in Syria. The Russians apparently plan to test some Su-57 features in a combat environment. The Su-57 is nowhere near ready for combat but it can fly and some of its features (limited stealth, some electronics) are operational. Besides, it is great publicity for an aircraft Russia hopes to export someday. The two American stealth fighters are operational in Syria. F-22s have flown some missions and Israel has declared its F-35I operational, the first non-U.S. user of that new aircraft to do so.

February 20, 2018: Iranian backed Shia militia were sent to Afrin to assist the Kurds there in defending Syrian territory from foreign (Turkish) invasion. The Syrian Kurds have always been willing to cooperate with the Assads as long as it helped the Kurds. Russia opposed this Iranian decision to confront the Turks but did not halt air support for Assad forces.

February 19, 2018: Russian officials admitted that the “dozens” of foreign troops killed in eastern Syria during a February 7th battle were not Russian military personnel but were working for Russia. Many of the dead were Russian and the rest were from nations that used to be part of the Soviet Union. The official admitted that the many wounded Russian military contractors were being treated in Russian military medical facilities in Syria. By now the extent of Russian participation, and loss, in the attack became known and it was much larger (about 200 dead) than anyone thought. Initially Russia would admit that only five Russians were killed. But it turned out all the “Russian” casualties were military contractors from the Wagner Group, the largest military contractor in Russia and active in several areas, mainly Ukraine (Donbas) and Syria. The contractors handle security and, in the case of the Deir Ezzor attack, form special combat units normally used to go after ISIL or other difficult foes on the ground. Working for Wagner is not a military secret in Russia and death benefits (up to $88,000 depending on rank and job) are paid promptly and in most cases the body is quietly returned to the family. Friends and family of the Wagner casualties will usually discuss the loss on the Internet and after a while an accurate estimate of contractor casualties is known. The contractors themselves sign a non-disclosure agreement but that does not apply to family and friends. Posts to the Internet or other communications with family tend to become public after a while.

Russian military personnel in Syria are paid nearly as well as the Wagner personnel and receive bonuses in addition to their regular pay. But deaths among Russian military personnel in Syria, even though all of them are volunteers, is a much bigger deal back in Russia than the death of a Russian mercenary.

February 18, 2018: Russian diplomats told Israel that Russia would support Israel if Iran attacked. However Russia was not convinced that Israel shooting down an Iranian UAV over Israel on the 10th was an Iranian attack. After all, Syria or Hezbollah (which Russia considers a “Lebanese” not an Iranian force) have been using Iranian UAVs for a long time. This was an example of how unreliable Russian “support” is. Other Middle Eastern allies of Russia, like Iran and Turkey, have noticed the same thing. Russia apparently also persuaded Israel to not destroy Iranian weapons (missile and rocket) factories in Syria and Lebanon after the February 10th incident where they destroyed an Iranian UAV that had entered Israeli air space. Israel and Russia are continually making deals involving decisions like this but in the end Israel will do what it has to do to defend itself and Russia openly acknowledges that.

February 17, 2018: Russian military personnel in Syria have been ordered to stop using smart phone and to replace them as soon as possible with older models that lack GPS, high speeds and other features that are used by many commercial UAVs and quad copters. The frequencies used by smart phones capable of controlling small UAVs will be jammed around Russian bases in Syria not only to make it more difficult for quad copters to be used for mass attacks but to prevent Russian personnel from posting military information on the Internet.

February 10, 2018: In southern Syria (Golan Heights and Israel border) an Israeli F-16I was shot down by a Russian built S-200 (SA-5) surface to air missile. This was but part of a very complex day. It began when an Iranian UAV (launched from an Iranian base in central Syria) entered Israeli air space and was shot down 90 seconds later. In retaliation Israel sent eight F-16Is to hit the Iranian base, especially the operations center for the larger Iranian UAVs operating over Syria. This facility was destroyed and some Iranians were killed. Israeli warplanes had dealt with the SA-5 for years and could destroy all the Syrian SA-5 launchers and radars. But Israel had an understanding with Russia, a nation that was something of a frenemy in Syria and the Russians wanted the SA-5s left alone. Even though the SA-5s were older tech they still posed some risk to Israeli (and American) warplanes and that is what happened to the F-16I today. Post-crash investigation determined the cause was pilot error (not implementing countermeasures properly.) The aircraft crashed on the Israeli side of the border and the crew of two safely ejected. Israel then prepared to carry out their plan to destroy the Syrian air defense system when the Russian leader called the Israeli leader and asked that the Israeli attack be put on hold. Given the relationship Israel and Russia had developed over many decades, Israel agreed. But now the Russians owed Israel a favor and the Israelis consider that another weapon to use against the Iranian threat in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Solomon2 said:


> *Israel wants* to keep Iran out of Syria



Iran is not in Syria. Never has been. Never will be.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1260266/middle-east

RAQA: A US-backed alliance of Syrian forces announced on Tuesday it would redeploy around 1,700 fighters from front lines against the Daesh group to a Kurdish enclave under Turkish attack.

Turkey and allied Syrian rebels are waging a weeks-long offensive on Afrin, which is held by a Kurdish militia that makes up the bulk of the Syrian Democratic Forces.

At a press conference on Tuesday, the SDF announced it would pull fighters out of areas of eastern Syria, where they have been fighting pockets of Daesh fighters.

“We took the difficult decision to pull our forces out of Deir Ezzor province and battlefronts against Daesh to head to the Afrin battle,” said Abu Omar Al-Idlibi, an SDF commander, saying his units numbered 1,700 fighters.

Idlibi spoke to AFP in the football stadium in Raqqa, which the SDF recaptured from Daesh in October with help from the US-led international coalition.

“We fought Daesh. We helped the coalition in Raqqa, but without the coalition defending its partners,” Idlibi said.
“Our people in Afrin are our priority. Protecting them is more important than the international coalition’s decisions.”

Ankara and allied Syrian rebels launched their offensive against the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG) in Afrin on January 20 and have since captured a strip along the border between the enclave and Turkish territory.

The operation has so far captured 40 percent of the enclave, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based war monitor said on Tuesday.

**

Russia suffered its own heavy losses on Tuesday as the defense ministry said a Russian transport plane crash landed at an air base in western Syria, killing all 32 people on board.

Bombardment and clashes in Eastern Ghouta, the last major rebel stronghold near Damascus have persisted despite a month-long cease-fire demanded by the Russians and Chinese more than a week ago.

At least 19 were killed on Tuesday

In the enclave’s main town of Douma, air strikes have reduced homes to piles of rubble on both sides of the road, an AFP correspondent reported.

in Hammuriyeh said air strikes were continuing to pummel the town on Tuesday.

Rebels there have fired waves of rockets and mortars onto eastern Damascus neighborhoods.

On Tuesday, three were killed and eight wounded in mortar fire on the neighborhood of Jarmana, according to state news agency SANA.

Regime ally Russia last week announced a five-hour daily “humanitarian pause” in the region, during which it said it would guarantee safe passage to civilians wishing to flee the enclave.

No Syrian civilians are known to have used the “humanitarian corridor.”

****
Syrian rebels in Eastern Ghouta will defend the territory and there are no negotiations over a withdrawal that has been proposed by Russia, the military spokesman for one of the main Eastern Ghouta rebel groups said on Wednesday.

“There are no negotiations about this subject. The factions of Ghouta and their fighters and its people are holding onto their land and will defend it,” Hamza Birqdar told Reuters in a text message.

*Russian Federation foreign minister was speaking after the Security Council was briefed behind closed doors on the situation in Syria at the request of Britain and France.*

The meeting was called to press, Syria and Russia endorsed eleven days ago to block the humanitarian aid and medical evacuations to Eastern Ghouta.

France and Britain requested the urgent meeting as the Syrian government sent militias as reinforcements to the rebel enclave and heavy airstrikes battered key towns.

*****

The most densely populated areas in eastern Ghouta are still under rebel control, including the towns of Douma, Harasta, Kfar Batna, Saqba and Hammouriyeh. As government troops bombed their way into the town of Beit Sawa on Wednesday, many  fled east to the towns of Arbeen and Hammouriyeh.

“The fact is we have seen possibly the worst fighting ever in eastern Ghouta in these last 24 hours and in that kind of situation you cannot deliver anything,” . “It is impossible to cross into the frontline and to go in to help desperate civilians, women and children that we know are on the starvation point.”

there are intensive diplomatic efforts for a humanitarian pause that would lead to the evacuation of 1,000 priority cases for medical treatment and expressed hope that another convoy would be able to make its way there Friday. He called on the Syrian government and Russia as the stronger parties, but also on countries that have influence over the armed rebel groups, to secure a period of calm.

900 people have been killed just in the past three weeks

In rapid advances overnight, troops and allied militiamen seized more than half of the area, including a stretch of farmland, isolating the northern and southern parts of the territory, cutting links between the rebels and further squeezing opposition fighters and civilians trapped inside, state media and a war monitor reported.

there are intensive diplomatic efforts for a humanitarian pause that would lead to the evacuation of 1,000 priority cases for medical treatment and expressed hope that another convoy would be able to make its way there Friday. He called on the Syrian government and Russia as the stronger parties, but also on countries that have influence over the armed rebel groups, to secure a period of calm.

Also confirmed there are talks between the parties on the possible evacuation of fighters and civilians which he said aid workers are not party to.

*************

ISTANBUL: Turkish forces and their Syrian rebel allies seized control of the town of Jinderes on Thursday, the state-run Anadolu news agency reported, giving them control of one of the largest settlements in the northwest Afrin region.

Turkey’s armed forces and its allies from Free Syrian Army (FSA) factions pushed the Syrian Kurdish YPG militia forces out of the town center on Thursday after capturing a hill overlooking the town a day earlier, Anadolu said, adding that operations to secure the area were continuing.

The operation in the northern Afrin region has been a watershed in Turkey’s modern relations with the West, pitting the Turkish army against a militia force allied with fellow NATO member the United States in the battle against Islamic State (IS) jihadists.

But Turkey initially made slow progress, with the battle hardened YPG putting up fierce resistance and the army making only the most gradual of indents inside the border toward Afrin town, the main target of the campaign.

Forty-two Turkish soldiers have been killed, each one hailed as a martyr and buried with full honors in a campaign where the support of the Turkish public is crucial.

But the capture of Jinderes, the key town in the district after Afrin itself, is a major success for Turkey and gives the army and allied Syrian rebels a clear shot at Afrin town to the east.

***************


----------



## ejaz007

*France threatens response amid Syria chemical attack claims*
Government accuses 'desperate rebels' of distorting facts as videos show victims struggling to breathe in Eastern Ghouta.

10 hours ago

*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whytoday
Supreme leader: Iran won't be told what to do in the Middle Easttoday
Turkey: Military seizes control of Jandaris from Kurdish YPGtoday
Qatar-Gulf crisis: All the latest updatestoday
_WARNING: The above report contains images some may find distressing._

France has said it will introduce "intervention measures" if claims of a fresh Syrian government chemical attack in Eastern Ghouta prove to be true.

Activists in Eastern Ghouta, a suburb of the Syrian capital Damascus, released videos on Wednesday showing what appears to be phosphorus bombs being dropped, claiming that the attack took place in the residential town of Hamouriyah.

The videos appeared to show victims struggling to breathe. 

"If the use of chemical weapons were found, verified, attributed and the use of the chemical weapon left people dead," France would take "intervention measures to prevent the proliferation of chemical weapons," Jean-Yves Le Drian, French foreign minister, was quoted by the official Chinese Xinhua news agency as saying on Thursday.

The Syrian government has denied the claims, saying that "desperate rebels" were attempting to distort facts.

READ MORE
*US accuses Syria of chemical weapons use in East Ghouta*
"Yesterday night was the darkest and most horrific night ever. They used phosphorus, napalm, cluster bombs and chlorine gas," Ammar al-Selmo, a volunteer aid worker for the Syrian Civil Defence, told Al Jazeera by phone from the opposition-held enclave.

"Our teams were panicking because it was like 2013, when [President Bashar] al-Assad's regime used chemical weapons on Ghouta."

Eastern Ghouta has been under control of armed opposition groups since 2013 - two years into a popular uprising in Syria calling for the removal of Assad.

When the government responded with force, locals and army defectors took up arms and managed to gain control of large territories across the country.

With Russia's intervention in 2015, Assad's forces have been able to regain most of the territory, but Eastern Ghouta remains one of Syria's last armed opposition's strongholds.

The area has been under a suffocating siege by government forces since 2013, in an attempt to drain the armed opposition operating there.

READ MORE
*Women of Syria's Eastern Ghouta tell of life under siege*
As Syrian government forces intensify their push to regain control over the enclave, aided by Russia's aerial bombing campaign, more than 900 people have been killed over the past three weeks.

On Thursday, at least 13 people were killed in the shelling, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based war monitoring group. 

Abu Salem al-Shami, an activist in Eastern Ghouta, told Al Jazeera that many of those killed and wounded remain under the rubble as rescue groups try to pull them out. 

"The Syrian government is carrying out crimes in every meaning of the world," al-Shami said. 

READ MORE
*UN blames Syria forces for third chemical attack*
The area is a key target due to its proximity to Damascus, where the Assad government is based.

It is believed that about 400,000 people still live in the besieged area, which suffers from acute food and medicine shortages.

In 2013, Eastern Ghouta was the target of a suspected government chemical weapons attack that shocked the world.

According to some estimates, warplanes dropped about 1,000kg of the deadly nerve agent sarin on the area, killing more than 1,000 people, the majority of whom were civilians.

Despite government claims that it no longer possesses chemical weapons, the area has witnessed several other smaller-scale chemical attacks in recent weeks, as Syrian and Russian forces step up their offensive.

A UN-led joint investigative mechanism, which is no longer in operation, reported in August 2016 that the Syrian government had carried out at least two chemical attacks in 2014 and 2015.

Calls by the international community to investigate more recent claims of chemical weapons attacks have been blocked by Russia.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...rous-bomb-attacks-ghouta-180308133727016.html


----------



## 500

Children victims of Nazis:

Stalingrad:





Syria:


----------



## 50cent

These civilians are used ad humans shields



and to gain international support by fooling common masses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

galaxy_surfer said:


> These civilians are used ad humans shields
> 
> 
> 
> and to gain international support by fooling common masses


 Over 100,000 languish,tortured in Assad jails,you got something to say about that?

*More than 1,000 people killed in Eastern Ghouta in 2 weeks, MSF says





 https://www.facebook.com/




*_Russia dropping napalm and white phosphorus on civilians in East Ghouta!_

Medical facilities supported by Doctors Without Borders (MSF) have received over 1,000 dead and 4,800 wounded in Syria's Eastern Ghouta in just two weeks, the organization said in a statement.

The group said the numbers -- dating from the start of the renewed Syrian regime assault on February 18 until March 4 -- are an "underestimate" and do not include the data of all MSF-supported medical facilities or facilities not supported by the humanitarian organization.

MSF's death count was last updated on Sunday, according to Wednesday's statement. Monitoring groups have reported scores killed daily this week as activists reported "apocalyptic" scenes in the streets of Eastern Ghouta, on the outskirts of the capital Damascus.

Fifteen out of 20 MSF-supported facilities have been shelled or bombed in the continuing government offensive, according to MSF

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/08/middleeast/syria-eastern-ghouta-death-toll-soars-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Solomon2 said:


> *Syria: Allies, Foes, Frenemies and Chimeras*
> 
> March 8, 2018: Iran, Russia, Turkey, the United States and Israel are all present in Syria along with the Assad government and a considerable number of Syrian rebel groups who are still not united . Everyone has different goals and a different (often constantly shifting) set of allies. Keeping track of who is doing what to whom and why (and for how long) has become increasingly difficult. A current summary of allies, foes, frenemies and chimeras goes like this;
> 
> *Israel wants* to keep Iran out of Syria and Lebanon and avoid a war with Iran. For this has the support of the U.S., Russia and most Gulf Arab states. None of these supporters is willing to provide any military assistance, at least not until Iran actually attacks Israel.
> 
> *Russia wants* to get Turkey out of NATO, to keep the Iranians from starting a war with Israel and make the Americans look bad. At the same time Russia needs to do this on the cheap and make Russia look good, especially to Russians back home. That is proving difficult as most Russians were not enthusiastic about the Syrian operation in the first place and popular support has been declining.
> 
> *Turkey wants *to create a security zone on the Syrian side of the border that has no Kurds or Islamic terrorists in it. Turkey also wants to show the Sunni Moslem world that it can handle Iranian aggression (without going to war with Iran) and keep the Israelis out of Lebanon and Syria. Turkey is willing to play diplomatic games with Russia and Iran to achieve these goals as well as send troops into Syria to fight, and get killed. .
> 
> *The U.S. wants* to ensure that ISIL (Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant) does not reestablish itself in Syria. To help with that the American are doing what they can to help the local Kurds maintain autonomy in northeast Syria (east of the Euphrates) where the Kurds have always been dominant. Secondary objectives are keeping Iran, Turkey and Russia out of Syria. The U.S. and Israel are allies and any attack on Israel will trigger American intervention on the Israeli side. But short of that the Americans are quite blunt about stating that their troops are in Syria to deal with terrorists, not Iranian preparations for an attack on Israel. The Americans will not stop Kurds in the northeast from going to the aid of Kurds defending Afrin. The Turks asked the Americans to stop the Kurds and the U.S. refused.
> 
> *Syria in general wants* all the fighting to stop but the minority Assad dictatorship wants to resume ruling all of Syria and the Syrian rebels want Assad gone.
> 
> *Iraq would like* less violence in Syria and less Iranian interference in Iraq. Iraq also wants its Kurds to be less independent and reduce Islamic terrorist activity in Iraq.
> 
> All this can get confusing. For example Israel has persuaded Russia to do what it can to prevent Iran from assembling, arming and positioning a large force of non-Iranian forces to attack Israel. Russia has limited ability to block Iranian efforts but does what it can. Iran is building bases to support a large force of Lebanese (Hezbollah), Syrians (whichever Shia Syrians it can recruit) and lots of foreign Shia mercenaries (mainly Afghans, Iraqis other non-Iranian Shia) in parts of Syria where Russia does not have much military power on the ground and Russian air powercannot occupy ground or otherwise interfere with what Iran is doing. Russia does not want Iran starting a war with Israel but as a practical matter Iran is pretty irrational when it comes to Israel and cannot be stopped by Russian, Turkish or American threats. Russia has publicly criticized Iran for regularly calling for the destruction of Israel. Russia has also sided with Turkey in disagreements with Iran over strategy and tactics in Syria. Russia still considers Iran an ally, but a flawed one that really should work on their bad habits. Currently Turley, Russia and Iran all say they are working out their differences and continuing to cooperate in Syria.
> 
> The Afrin Angle
> 
> On January 20th Turkey began an offensive into northwest Syria against Afrin a town northwest of Aleppo city and long controlled by Syrian Kurds. Turkey is determined to make Afrin part of a buffer zone on the Syrian side of the Turkish border. The Assads and Iran are supporting Syrian Kurds defending Afrin. The Assads, Iran and the Syrian Kurds can all agree that keeping the Turks out is a good thing. So far the Turks have suffered about 300 dead but 80 percent of those are FSA rebels working with the Turks. The defenders have suffered heavier losses and continue to hold onto most of the territory they controlled before the Turkish offensive began with FSA (non-sectarian Free Syrian Army) and Turkish forces attacking in at least five different columns. The Turks have air support and larger numbers, or did until Kurdish and Syrian reinforcements showed up in late February. The Turks claim they have killed, captured or chased away about 3,000 Kurdish fighters in and around Afrin since January.
> 
> *The Kurds east of the Euphrates have less to worry about *because the presence of American troops there (to supply air strikes, training and advice) keeps the Turks out, as well as the Assads, Russians and Iranians. The Syrians have always been practical when it came to forming needed alliances and this is especially true with the Kurds. But there are different groups of Kurds. Thus the Kurds west of the Euphrates are not “American supported” and vulnerable while those east of the river definitely are. The Kurds on both sides of the river share the same goal of Kurdish autonomy in northern Syria but the Turks have insisted that there be no Kurdish forces west of the river and are willing to go to war over that and they are doing so with the help of thousands of FSA rebels.
> 
> *SDF considers the Turkish offensive against Afrin as another Turk move to help ISIL* and other Islamic terrorists in Syria. Much of the fighting for the Turks is being done by Syrian FSA rebels who had once been allies of the SDF. But the FSA and SDF were also rivals and many FSA rebels accepted Turkish offers to work with Turkish troops to clear Kurdish forces from the Syrian side of the border and then run this “neutral zone” under Turkish protection. At the same time American forces in the northeast note Assad forces are massing near American bases and may attempt to advance. The Assads are willing to have an autonomous Kurdish northeast but want Syrian troops to have at least a token presence in the northeast and want the Americans gone. That last condition will be difficult to achieve. The Americans have made it clear they are in Syria to deal with ISIL and other Islamic terrorist threats. Syria has long been a sanctuary for Islamic terror groups and the United States plans to stay in Syria until convinced that the traditional Syrian policy of offering sanctuary to all manner of terrorists is a thing of the past. That may be difficult because the Assads have long depended on that policy for all sorts of reasons.
> 
> Russia Makes A Big Mistake
> 
> Russia took a chance trying to embarrass American troops in northeast Syria. The February 7thadvance by Russian and Syrian forces was quickly repulsed by American firepower. The Russian force had no air support or anti-aircraft weapons and no backup plan other than for the survivors to retreat as quickly as possible. The Russians were hoping to push American troops out of a base near oil fields east of the Euphrates. The Russian force suffered heavy losses which included about 200 Russian military contractors. The American did not publicize this but the Russians did because it was a great embarrassment for the Russians.
> 
> Iran Makes A Bigger Army
> 
> Iran appears to control most of the military forces available to the Assads but is careful how these forces are used. The Iranian controlled militias are better armed, trained and led than the Syrian military. The Iranians maintain strict standards. Local militias who will not cooperate are cut off. Since Iran pays its irregulars this Iranian support is often critical. When a local militia cannot pay its fighters the group often falls apart. The Assads take advantage of this by allowing the unpaid militiamen to join the Syrian Army (which these militiamen are technically deserters from.)
> 
> The Iranian forces includes 3,000 Iranian personnel, 8,000 Hezbollah fighters (with more on call in Lebanon) and some 70,000 pro-Iran militias. About a fifth of these are foreign Shia mercenaries recruited, armed and led by Iranians. The rest are local pro-Assad militias that are equipped (and often paid) by Iran. Russia is the main source of logistic, technical, air and diplomatic (via a UN veto) support. But Iran has the most armed people on the ground. To make matters worse the main function of the Iranian ground forces is to prepare for a war with Israel.
> 
> The Americans
> 
> While there are only about two thousand U.S. troops in Syria there are more than five times as many providing support from nearby airbases and even more distant facilities, including intel and other analysts back in the U.S. but on call 24/7 via satellite comms. In this way the United States continues to monitor ISIL activity in Iraq and Syria and conduct airstrikes daily. So far this year this has been 2-4 airstrikes a day. Most of these airstrikes are still in Syria while in Iraq F-16s, ground attack and armed helicopters from the Iraqi air force provide dozens of sorties a day. There are some American helicopter gunships stationed in Syria but otherwise the airpower comes from Iraq or other bases in the region.
> 
> Grinding Down Ghouta
> 
> Ignoring the bad publicity over airstrikes against civilians, Syrian troops split the rebel-controlled Ghouta suburbs (15 kilometers east of Damascus) district outside Damascus apart. The ground advance came after two weeks of artillery fire and airstrikes that began on February 18th. At first the Syrian troops and Iranian mercenaries could not move forward but in the last week that changed and now the rebels holding Ghouta abandoned territory to better defend two isolated rebel controlled areas. The bombardment and ground fighting has left nearly 900 civilians dead.
> 
> Responding to criticism that Russian airstrikes in Syria (Ghouta) have killed so many civilians since mid-February, Russia pointed out that the Russian airstrikes are directed at Islamic terror groups among the rebels and that Russia has a less restrictive ROE (Rules of Engagement) and that is not going to change. The Ghouta fighting has been particularly intense so far in 2018 and has left the Assads frustrated in their effort to capture what is one of the last rebel strongholds around Damascus. This 100 square kilometer (40 square miles) enclave held over 300,000 people at the beginning of the year and was the scene of a major chemical weapons attack in 2013. In mid-2017 the Ghouta area was controlled by over 10,000 armed rebels and at the end of the year that had not changed much. There are about six rebel factions, most of them Islamic terror groups divided between those associated with al Qaeada and the rest supported by Saudi Arabia and other Gulf oil states. These factions have spent a lot of time fighting, or feuding, with each other. Despite that the Ghouta rebels have tied down a lot of Assad forces to keep an eye on them and the rebels will cooperate in defending the area if attacked. In July 2017 Russian military police established about a dozen checkpoints in the Ghouta area and that was as much to reassure the people in the area that Russian and Syrian air strikes would not return but to also monitor movements of known rebels. But the rebels kept shooting, despite ceasefires and more pro-government forces set up patrols around the rebel controlled area. In early 2018 the government tightened the blockade in an effort to literally starve the rebels out. This works better during the cold weather and this has caused growing hardship even though some food and other supplies continue to get into Ghouta. But not enough is smuggled in to support all the people in rebel held areas. Even when the UN is allowed to deliver supplies only food is allowed in with medical supplies being seized as forbidden items. Destroying the rebel presence in Ghouta is a high priority for the government. As long as that rebel presence exists outside the capital Assad claims of having taken back control of Syria are suspect.
> 
> Corruption
> 
> *For Syrians a major casualty of the civil war has been the growth of corruption. *Syria ranks 178th out of 180 countries (173 out of 176 last year). Progress, or lack thereof, can be seen in the annual Transparency International Corruption Perception Index where countries are measured on a 1 (most corrupt) to 100 (not corrupt) scale. The most corrupt nations (usually Syria/14, South Sudan/12 and Somalia/9) have a rating of under 15 while of the least corrupt (New Zealand and Denmark) are over 85.
> 
> The current Syrian score is 14 (13 in 2016) compared to 62 (64) for Israel, 18 (17) for Iraq, 40 (41) for Turkey, 49 (46) for Saudi Arabia, 28 (28) for Lebanon, 32 (32) for Pakistan, 28 (26) for Bangladesh, 33 (36) for the Maldives, 38 (36) for Sri Lanka, 40 (40) for India, 15 (15) for Afghanistan, 30 (28) for Burma, 29 (29) for Russia, 41 (40) for China, 17 (14) for Libya, 71 (66) for the UAE (United Arab Emirates), 75 (74) for the United States, 27 (28) for Nigeria, 43 (45) for South Africa, 73 (72) for Japan, 37 (37) for Indonesia and 54 (53) for South Korea,. A lower corruption score is common with nations in economic trouble and problems dealing with Islamic terrorism and crime in general. Syria’s corruption score has gotten much worse since 2012, when it was 26.
> 
> March 7, 2018: The SDF in the northeast is sending 1,700 of its fighters to help defend Afrin. These SDF reinforcements are from the Euphrates River Valley, where they were searching for ISIL groups hiding out there. This is the main reason the Americans are in the northeast and the loss of so many SDF forces may be a problem for continued American assistance.
> 
> March 6, 2018: In the north, at the Russian controlled Hmeimim airbase a Russian An-26 twin-turboprop transport crashed while landing in clear weather. The six crew and 33 passengers (most of them officers including a general) died. The aircraft was coming from Aleppo and the cause was apparently equipment failure.
> 
> March 5, 2018: In response to its numerous (over a dozen) tanks losses, mostly from ATGMs (anti-tank guided missiles) Turkey obtained a manufacturing license to build the Ukrainian Zaslon-L APS (Active Protection System) for at least a hundred of its Leopard 2 and M60 tank. Zaslon consists of a radar to detect incoming missiles and small rockets to rush out and disable the incoming threat. A complete APS weighs between 500 and 1,000 kg (depending on the type of vehicle it is installed on). Zaslon has been available since 2010 and has worked in combat with Russian forces in eastern Ukraine. The Turkish firm that is to manufacture Zazlon had been working on its own APS but had not gotten it to work yet. The Turks were unable to obtain APS from the other two major manufacturers (Israel and Russia) because there are diplomatic problems with those two.
> 
> March 4, 2018: In the northeast the American supported military training program for the local Kurds is turning out over a thousand trained troops each month. The Syrian Kurds have over 50,000 experienced fighters (including female units) but the training program turns these fighters (most of them part-timers) into trained soldiers with an understanding of common tactics, weapons and procedures in general.
> 
> March 3, 2018: Responding to Israeli requests Russia blocked Iranian efforts to set up a naval base at the port of Tartus. This is where Russia has already built a facility (and has a long-term lease) to handle the needs of its warships operating off the coast. Tartus is also where Russian military cargo for Russian and Syrian forces is unloaded. Meanwhile Iran has built a new base 16 kilometers northwest of Damascus and is apparently planning more. These large bases tend to get hit with Israeli airstrikes before long but apparently Iran is hoping to improve air defenses enough to cause the Israelis some losses. Israel believes Iran has three large bases in Syria and seven smaller “tactical” ones near areas where there is active fighting. Iran is also bringing in more rockets, missiles, ammunitions and weapons for the 80,000 militiamen it supports in Syria. In response Israel is preparing for an Iranian attack from Lebanon and/or Syria. In addition to moving more troops to the Syrian border, improving the security fence and anti-aircraft/rocket defense Israel is also making deals with rebels on the Syrian side of the border in an effort to establish a 40 kilometers deep buffer zone. Israel has long provided some support (usually medical, in Israeli hospitals) for cooperative Syrian rebels. Now that support includes material aid and airstrikes and artillery fire against shared threats. Nevertheless Iran keeps pushing its mercenary forces closer to the Israeli border.
> 
> March 2, 2018: *Deaths from the civil war left over 2,000 dead in February. The Syrian war has killed at least 400,000 since 2011 with 39,000 killed in 2017, down from 49,000 in 2016.* While we are at it, how many people has the Assad government of Syria killed so far? By the end of 2017 ISIL lost control of the last bits of territory it had controlled in Iraq and Syria since mid-2014. Most of Syria is now back under the control of the Assads, although most of the population is not. *In 2011 there were 21 million people living in Syria, now there are about 14 million.* Most of the lost population is still alive, but outside Syria (mainly in Turkey, Lebanon and Jordan). The Syrian civil war saw the Assad government deliberately attack pro-rebel civilians. Since that included most of the Syrian population the immediate goal was not to kill them (although over 100,000 direct deaths were probably the result) but to get the pro-rebel Syrians to flee their homes and, preferably, the country. About a third of the population did just that. Many of these refugees want to return, but only if it is safe. That may not be for a while. Over the last three months the Assads have waged an artillery and aerial attack on 300,000 civilians in rebel controlled suburbs of Damascus. That campaign has killed about 3,000 civilians so far.
> 
> March 1, 2018: Iran called for negotiations to work out an end to the fighting in Syria and Yemen. This is another way of saying “we can’t win so what will you offer us so we stop trying.” While this means the end of the Shia rebellion in Yemen the Iranians are not likely to give up their military presence in Syria.
> 
> February 21, 2018: Two Russian Su-57 stealth fighter prototypes appear to have been flown to the Russian air base in Syria. The Russians apparently plan to test some Su-57 features in a combat environment. The Su-57 is nowhere near ready for combat but it can fly and some of its features (limited stealth, some electronics) are operational. Besides, it is great publicity for an aircraft Russia hopes to export someday. The two American stealth fighters are operational in Syria. F-22s have flown some missions and Israel has declared its F-35I operational, the first non-U.S. user of that new aircraft to do so.
> 
> February 20, 2018: Iranian backed Shia militia were sent to Afrin to assist the Kurds there in defending Syrian territory from foreign (Turkish) invasion. The Syrian Kurds have always been willing to cooperate with the Assads as long as it helped the Kurds. Russia opposed this Iranian decision to confront the Turks but did not halt air support for Assad forces.
> 
> February 19, 2018: Russian officials admitted that the “dozens” of foreign troops killed in eastern Syria during a February 7th battle were not Russian military personnel but were working for Russia. Many of the dead were Russian and the rest were from nations that used to be part of the Soviet Union. The official admitted that the many wounded Russian military contractors were being treated in Russian military medical facilities in Syria. By now the extent of Russian participation, and loss, in the attack became known and it was much larger (about 200 dead) than anyone thought. Initially Russia would admit that only five Russians were killed. But it turned out all the “Russian” casualties were military contractors from the Wagner Group, the largest military contractor in Russia and active in several areas, mainly Ukraine (Donbas) and Syria. The contractors handle security and, in the case of the Deir Ezzor attack, form special combat units normally used to go after ISIL or other difficult foes on the ground. Working for Wagner is not a military secret in Russia and death benefits (up to $88,000 depending on rank and job) are paid promptly and in most cases the body is quietly returned to the family. Friends and family of the Wagner casualties will usually discuss the loss on the Internet and after a while an accurate estimate of contractor casualties is known. The contractors themselves sign a non-disclosure agreement but that does not apply to family and friends. Posts to the Internet or other communications with family tend to become public after a while.
> 
> Russian military personnel in Syria are paid nearly as well as the Wagner personnel and receive bonuses in addition to their regular pay. But deaths among Russian military personnel in Syria, even though all of them are volunteers, is a much bigger deal back in Russia than the death of a Russian mercenary.
> 
> February 18, 2018: Russian diplomats told Israel that Russia would support Israel if Iran attacked. However Russia was not convinced that Israel shooting down an Iranian UAV over Israel on the 10th was an Iranian attack. After all, Syria or Hezbollah (which Russia considers a “Lebanese” not an Iranian force) have been using Iranian UAVs for a long time. This was an example of how unreliable Russian “support” is. Other Middle Eastern allies of Russia, like Iran and Turkey, have noticed the same thing. Russia apparently also persuaded Israel to not destroy Iranian weapons (missile and rocket) factories in Syria and Lebanon after the February 10th incident where they destroyed an Iranian UAV that had entered Israeli air space. Israel and Russia are continually making deals involving decisions like this but in the end Israel will do what it has to do to defend itself and Russia openly acknowledges that.
> 
> February 17, 2018: Russian military personnel in Syria have been ordered to stop using smart phone and to replace them as soon as possible with older models that lack GPS, high speeds and other features that are used by many commercial UAVs and quad copters. The frequencies used by smart phones capable of controlling small UAVs will be jammed around Russian bases in Syria not only to make it more difficult for quad copters to be used for mass attacks but to prevent Russian personnel from posting military information on the Internet.
> 
> February 10, 2018: In southern Syria (Golan Heights and Israel border) an Israeli F-16I was shot down by a Russian built S-200 (SA-5) surface to air missile. This was but part of a very complex day. It began when an Iranian UAV (launched from an Iranian base in central Syria) entered Israeli air space and was shot down 90 seconds later. In retaliation Israel sent eight F-16Is to hit the Iranian base, especially the operations center for the larger Iranian UAVs operating over Syria. This facility was destroyed and some Iranians were killed. Israeli warplanes had dealt with the SA-5 for years and could destroy all the Syrian SA-5 launchers and radars. But Israel had an understanding with Russia, a nation that was something of a frenemy in Syria and the Russians wanted the SA-5s left alone. Even though the SA-5s were older tech they still posed some risk to Israeli (and American) warplanes and that is what happened to the F-16I today. Post-crash investigation determined the cause was pilot error (not implementing countermeasures properly.) The aircraft crashed on the Israeli side of the border and the crew of two safely ejected. Israel then prepared to carry out their plan to destroy the Syrian air defense system when the Russian leader called the Israeli leader and asked that the Israeli attack be put on hold. Given the relationship Israel and Russia had developed over many decades, Israel agreed. But now the Russians owed Israel a favor and the Israelis consider that another weapon to use against the Iranian threat in Syria.


It seems the padavan who wrote this is too strong with bulshit


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile, more than 50% of Eastern Ghouta has been liberated by SAA and the area is about to be separated into three smaller besieged areas. Terrorist defenses, once too strong, are crumbling one after another. Hopefully soon, the whole dirt will be cleansed from Eastern Ghouta. Green buses are coming for E. Ghouta too apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Regime fighters seized control of the road linking Douma with the town of Harasta further west, and also captured the town of Misraba, according to the Observatory . “Regime forces have therefore divided Eastern Ghouta into three parts — Douma and its surroundings, Harasta in the west, and the rest of the towns further south,” the monitor said.

Syrian state television on Saturday reported that the Army had “intensified its operations... and was advancing in three main zones.” The offensive has killed more than 975 , including more than 200 Foreign forces, according to the Observatory.


In addition to clashes around Douma, fighting on Saturday raged to the west near the town of Medeira and further south near Hammuriyeh, Saqba, and Efteris.


----------



## 50cent

If u wanna.live in Syria. U have to obey Dr Bashar and accept him as ur biological father




Without barrel bombs this won't be possible

looks like they are all gays no womens wife with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Syrians thank their sons and daughters of the SAA




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Latest map





high quality map
http://iswnews.com/media/2018/03/20-East-Ghutah-11mar18-20esf96-modira.jpg


----------



## ejaz007

*Eastern Ghouta: At least 42 killed amid ongoing offensive*
At least 42 people killed in relentless air strikes as Syrian government forces encircle the central town of Douma.

36 minutes ago





The Damascus suburb, home to some 400,000 people, has been under the control of armed opposition groups since 2013 [File: Anadolu]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Syria army 'splits rebel-held Eastern Ghouta in three'today
Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whytoday
Civilians organise 'human shield' to protect Kurdish Afrintoday
Syria's war: Battles rage in Eastern Ghouta, as 'toll tops 1,000'today
At least 42 people have been killed in Syria's Eastern Ghouta as government forces continue to launch air strikes on the rebel-held enclave while edging closer to its central towns.

Activists in Douma, one of the main urban centres, told Al Jazeera on Sunday that Syrian jets have "not stopped bombing towns all over Ghouta".

Syrian state television reported the town of Mudeira had been seized on Sunday by the army, which was now able to link up with units on the other side of Eastern Ghouta.

Government forces now had surrounded Douma after capturing the neighbouring town of Mesraba, 10km east of Damascus, on Saturday, it said.

The advance on Mudeira has driven a wedge deep inside the rebel-held territory, leaving Douma and Harasta cut off.

*Civilians trapped*
The UN estimates there are 400,000 civilians trapped in Eastern Ghouta.

Activist Nour Adam said eight people died in Jobar, a town east of the capital Damascus, and 16 people from the same family were killed in an attack on Douma.

The rest died in attacks that hit the towns of Harasta, Zamalka, and Arbin, Adam said.

Syria army 'splits rebel-held Eastern Ghouta in three'


On Saturday, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based war monitor, told Al Jazeera Eastern Ghouta had been divided into three parts - Douma and its surroundings; Harasta in the west; and the rest of the towns further south.

The government's latest offensive on Eastern Ghouta, which began on February 18, has killed 1,099 civilians over the past 21 days, the Syrian Observatory reported.

The figure includes 227 children and 145 women, while at least 4,378 others have been wounded.

The Syrian Civil Defence, a volunteer rescue group also known as the White Helmets, said on Sunday a government attack on Arbin a day earlier involved "chlorine ... phosphorus". It was the second alleged chemical attack to hit the suburb in a matter of days.

The government denies using either incendiary weapons or chlorine gas bombs, and said on Saturday it had information the rebels were planning to stage a fake chemical attack to discredit the army.

*Previous pattern*
The Syrian government's offensive follows a pattern of previous assaults on opposition strongholds, deploying massive air power and tight sieges to force rebel fighters to accept "evacuation" deals.

These involve rebels surrendering territory in exchange for safe passage to opposition areas in northwest Syria, along with their families and other civilians who do not want to come back under Assad's rule.

Al Jazeera's Alan Fisher, reporting from Gaziantep along the border in neighbouring Turkey, said Russian-backed Syrian forces tend to use military gains to try and secure a "political advantage".

"[They do so] by saying to fighters maybe you should move to another part of Syria," Fisher said.

Syria: Video of 'phosphorous' bomb attacks in Ghouta


On Friday, a number of rebel fighters and their families were evacuated from Eastern Ghouta, state media reported.

These include rebels from Jaish al-Islam, one of the main opposition groups in the enclave, which announced it had agreed to the evacuation of several Hay'et Tahrir al-Sham fighters - previously part of al-Qaeda-linked al-Nusra Front - who were detained by the group.

Wael Olwan, spokesman of the rebel group Failaq al-Rahman, with ties to the Free Syrian Army, denied on Sunday that such negotiations were taking place - despite the government's claims that talks with rebel groups were under way. 

*Suffocating siege*
The Damascus suburb of Eastern Ghouta has been under the control of armed opposition groups since 2013 - two years after a popular uprising called for the removal of President Bashar al-Assad.

The area has been under a suffocating siege by government forces since then in an attempt to drive out rebels.

The ongoing fighting on multiple fronts, coupled with continuous shelling and air strikes, has prevented desperately needed food and medical supplies from being delivered to residents trapped inside.

PEOPLE & POWER

Syria: Under Russia's Fist


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...killed-ongoing-offensive-180311185930952.html


----------



## ejaz007

*WATCH Syrian Army Finds Huge Weapons Cache in Deir ez-Zor*
© REUTERS/ Khalil Ashawi/File Photo
MIDDLE EAST
08:55 12.03.2018(updated 08:59 12.03.2018)Get short URL
2190
Earlier, Syrian Army units discovered a massive pile of US and European-made weapons inside Daesh dens near Deir ez-Zor.

According to SANA news agency, Syrian government forces have discovered lot of weapons, different ammunition and even a rocket launching pad in Deir Ez-Zor.

*READ MORE: Warehouses With Israeli-Produced Weapons Discovered in Deir ez-Zor — Reports*

Deir ez-Zor was besieged by Daesh (ISIS) terrorists for three years, beginning in 2014, but the successful military operations carried out by the Syrian army in the province led to the almost complete expulsion of terrorists from the area. On November 3, 2017, the Syrian government forces declared the full liberation of the city from the terrorists.



_*Daesh (also known as ISIS/ISIL/IS) is a terrorist group banned in Russia_

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803121062427919-deir-ez-zor-weapons-/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973206871904608256


----------



## SubWater

Afrin map




HQ map
http://iswnews.com/media/2018/03/10-Afrin-12ma18-21esf96-new-c.jpg


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria army 'splits rebel-held Eastern Ghouta in three'*
Government forces capture largest town in Eastern Ghouta as death toll surpasses 1,000 in three weeks.

11 Mar 2018

*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Eastern Ghouta: At least 42 killed amid ongoing offensiveyesterday
Syria army 'splits rebel-held Eastern Ghouta in three'yesterday
Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whyyesterday
Civilians organise 'human shield' to protect Kurdish Afrinyesterday
Syrian forces have captured the largest town in Eastern Ghouta, effectively splitting the rebel-held enclave in three, a monitor told Al Jazeera.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) said on Saturday that government forces had captured the town of Mesraba, which lies 10km east of Damascus, and had begun advancing into its surrounding farms.

The UK-based monitor told Al Jazeera that Eastern Ghouta had been divided into three parts - Douma and its surroundings, Harasta in the west, and the rest of the towns further south.

Syrian state television reported earlier that army operations were intensifying in the central part of Eastern Ghouta, with opposition activists also reporting that roads connecting the towns were covered by army fire.

WATCH: Video of 'phosphorous' bomb attacks in Eastern Ghouta (2:57)
The government's latest offensive on Eastern Ghouta, which began on February 18, has seen 1,002 people killed, according to the Observatory. The figure includes 215 children and 145 women. 

The Syrian American Medical Society (SAMS) told Al Jazeera that at least 49 people, including 14 women and 10 children were killed on Friday, and a further 200 wounded.

President Bashar al-Assad and Russia say the campaign is needed to end rebel rule over the area's civilians.

Aid agencies have struggled to deliver aid to the besieged enclave, bringing in only a portion of the amount they wanted.

The Syrian government's offensive follows a pattern of previous assaults on rebel strongholds, deploying massive air power and tight sieges to force rebel fighters to accept "evacuation" deals.

These involve rebels surrendering territory in exchange for safe passage to opposition areas in northwest Syria, along with their families and other civilians who do not want to come back under Assad's rule.

*Opposition evacuated*
In a surprise move, several members of Syria's armed opposition have been evacuated from rebel-held Eastern Ghouta late on Friday, sources told Al Jazeera.

The evacuation came as the Syrian army intensified its operations in the central part of the besieged Damascus suburb, state television reported on Saturday.

READ MORE
*Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and why*
Jaish al-Islam, one of the main rebel groups in Eastern Ghouta, announced it had agreed to the evacuation of several Hay'et Tahrir al-Sham fighters - previously part of al-Qaeda-linked al-Nusra Front - who were detained by the group in Eastern Ghouta.

According to Syrian state media, 13 fighters were evacuated with their families through the al-Wafeedin passage and bussed to Idlib province.

The agreement for the evacuation was reportedly reached with the help of the United Nations and several international entities, in addition to civil society members.

The evacuation deal came after Jaish al-Islam sent a letter last month to the UN vowing to facilitate the evacuation of the former al-Qaeda members.

Eastern Ghouta, which is home to about 400,000 people, has been under siege by the government ever since armed opposition groups took control of it in mid-2013.






SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...ebel-held-eastern-ghouta-180310114947325.html

*Seven Years Ago, West Sparked Syrian War to ‘Dismantle the Whole Syrian Nation’*
© Sputnik/ Iliya Pitalev
OPINION
03:52 13.03.2018Get short URL
15300
March 15, 2018, will mark the seventh anniversary of the outbreak of the Syrian Civil War, an ongoing conflict that has left hundreds of thousands dead and millions displaced, ravaging the country in the process. Even with the near-defeat of Daesh, the fighting continues in several areas.

Brian Becker and John Kiriakou, hosts of Radio Sputnik's Loud & Clear, interviewed Jana Nakhal, a member of the Lebanese Communist Party and a graduate assistant at the American University in Beirut who has just finished a tour of some of Syria's active warzones, and Massoud Shadjareh, founder of the London-based nonprofit Islamic Human Rights Commission.

"I went there as part of the Lebanese Communist Party's women's delegation to support the peoples of Afrin against the Turkish occupation," said Nakhal. "We traveled to the north of Syria from the east, all over to the west of Syria. I lived through the 30-year-long Lebanese Civil War and it was very much similar to what we have been through: the destruction that is there, the emptiness. We drove through miles and miles of empty land because the peoples of the land hadn't come back after the war."





© AP PHOTO/
Turkish Armed Forces Now Less Than Mile Away From Syria's Afrin – Reports


"Unfortunately it's not only the lands which are destroyed, but also social ties and people's relationships to one another. One of the most important things was also the Kurdish relationship with the Arabs; there's a huge lack of trust between the different communities. When driving through Syria, you can see the lack of hope."

"People cannot talk about tomorrow in Syria, because even if there is no war anymore in their region, it could start again at any time. Unless there is an actual peace in Syria, it won't be any kind of solution, neither political nor social nor economic," she said.

Kiriakou asked Nakhal what the situation was like in Afrin, a city currently held by the US-backed Kurdish militias and under attack by Turkey, the US' nominal ally.





© AFP 2018/ DELIL SOULEIMAN
Kurdish YPG Reports Repelling Turkish Forces Attack in Syrian Afrin


"Afrin is currently under siege," she replied. "We arrived to the scene, which is under siege by the Turkish army along with their mercenaries. They had occupied almost 110 villages in addition to four towns in the area. We left on the 10th, when the Turkish army and the mercenaries were around three kilometers away. Today we have news that the siege is being totally closed: there was only one crossing, now supposedly the crossing is not open."

"The Turks plan to neutralize the strengths of the Kurds and also to occupy Syrian lands. The city is hosting the majority of the displaced from the 110 and more villages. The city has almost 500,000 people: there's not much electricity, there are water shortages."

Becker opined that the Syrian Civil War was in fact started by the West when they destabilized the government of Libya in 2011. Shadjareh "completely agreed" with Becker's assessment.





© AP PHOTO/ ALIK KEPLICZ
'Hey, NATO, Where Are You?': Erdogan Slams Alliance Over Syria


"I think this civil war was the tool to destroy and dismantle the whole Syrian nation," he said. "Not just the buildings, not just people's lives, not just the whole fabric of society, not just relationships between people, not just different factions of the community, but total destruction."

"First we had Iraq. We had to go destroy their weapons of mass destruction, so we went to destroy the entire nation. To this day hundreds of thousands of people are dying innocently. We created and supported Daesh and then we didn't learn any lessons, so the same policy was continued in Libya."

"The whole excuse of the so-called Arab Spring was used in Syria. This was really a deliberate situation to destroy certain factions of the Middle East and certain nations which didn't want to play ball with the West, to destroy them to the extent until there was nothing left. But the Syrian situation was different," Shadjareh said, as unlike Iraq and Libya, the Syrian government remains.

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201803131062464124-syrian-civil-war-seventh-anniversary/


----------



## 50cent

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973206871904608256


Dr bashar is so kind.hearted he is giving them a escape route even though they have commoted worst un forgivable crimes


----------



## ejaz007

*WATCH Syrian Army Cracks Down on Terrorists in Eastern Ghouta*
© REUTERS/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
08:52 13.03.2018(updated 09:00 13.03.2018)Get short URL
 0 120
Last month saw the beginning of the Syrian military's operation in the Damascus suburb of Eastern Ghouta, where at least 10,000 Islamist militants have reportedly held control since 2012.

The state-run Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA) has released a video of the government forces' offensive on Eastern Ghouta, located near the capital Damascus.

This is part of the Syrian Army's Operation Damascus Steel, aimed at destroying Islamist militants in Eastern Ghouta, including those from the al-Nusra Front* group.


According to the latest reports, the Syrian troops have already liberated more than half of the area, which jihadists have controlled control since 2012. Between 10,000 and 12,000 militants are estimated to be holed up in the area.

_________________________________________________________________________

* a terrorist group banned in Russia

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803131062467464-eastern-ghouta-syrian-army-video/


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile, more than 50% of Eastern Ghouta has been liberated by SAA and the area is about to be separated into three smaller besieged areas. Terrorist defenses, once too strong, are crumbling one after another. Hopefully soon, the whole dirt will be cleansed from Eastern Ghouta. Green buses are coming for E. Ghouta too apparently.


Khamenaist dictionary:
Syrians who refuse to bow to corrupt dictator = terrorists. 
Sectarian gangs who randomly bomb hundreds of thousands of civilians = SAA.

No matter how mch u slaughter and displace, you still have no future.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenaist dictionary:
> Syrians who refuse to bow to corrupt dictator = terrorists.
> Sectarian gangs who randomly bomb hundreds of thousands of civilians = SAA.
> 
> No matter how mch u slaughter and displace, you still have no future.
> 
> View attachment 459185



Do you have any idea what anti terrorism is?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1265141/middle-east
ANKARA: Turkey’s military and its rebel allies have encircled the northern Syrian town of Afrin, the Turkish armed forces said on Tuesday, marking as substantial advance in Turkey’s offensive against Kurdish fighters across its southern border.

Turkey launched its operation, dubbed “Olive Branch,” in northern Syria nearly two months ago to sweep the Syrian Kurdish YPG from the Turkish border. Turkey sees the YPG as a terrorist group and an extension of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK).

The forces encircled Afrin town and also captured “areas of critical importance” in the region as of Monday, the Turkish military said in a statement.

On Monday, a Turkish government spokesman said the armed forces had gained control of more than half the area and vowed to clear the Afrin town of militants.

President Tayyip Erdogan last week said Turkish forces had besieged the Afrin town and were nearing its town center, but a YPG spokesman later denied this, saying the regions claimed to be under Turkish control were still battlegrounds.

Since the start of its offensive, Turkey has also threatened to push its military operations to Manbij, further east, to sweep Syrian Kurdish fighters from the length of its borders.

Turkey’s repeated threats to push to Manbij have caused complications with NATO ally the United States, which has its troops deployed in the area and is backing the YPG in the fight against Islamic State, a move that has infuriated Ankara.

*******

A total of 3,400 terrorists have been "neutralized" since the start of Operation Olive Branch in Syria's northwestern Afrin region, Turkey’s president said on Tuesday. 

Speaking at the 4th International Benevolence Awards ceremony, Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Turkey aims to clear "all murderous terrorist groups" from Afrin, Manbij, and northern Syria. 

The president stressed that Turkey has never targeted civilians during its operation in Afrin.

"Afrin would have already fallen if we had targeted civilians," he said.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria. 

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said only terror targets are being destroyed and that "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.

Erdogan said the Turkish-led operation in Afrin also exposed "the barbarous, cruel and killer face of the terrorist groups," which he said are using civilians as human shields and murdering children. 

*Fighting FETO, Daesh terror*

The president also criticized those who send trucks with arms and ammunition to Syria.

"While some people send thousands of trucks with arms to Syria, our Turkiye Diyanet Foundation has sent thousands of trucks with humanitarian aid there, and is still sending them."

Likewise, the Turkish Red Crescent (Kizilay) and Prime Ministry Disaster and Emergency Management Agency (AFAD) are also sending aid, Erdogan said.

Speaking at the same event, Prime Minister Binali Yildirim highlighted Turkey’s worldwide aid efforts, spanning from Ethiopia to Somalia, Myanmar's Rakhine state, Palestine, and Syria.

Saying that Turkey is per capita the most generous country in providing humanitarian aid, Yildirim supplied additional numbers.

“In 2015, Turkey provided needy and suffering people with $3.9 billion worth of aid across the world," he said.

“In 2016, this aid reached $6.5 billion, a 65 percent rise. According to initial data in 2017, Turkey overtook a number of developed countries with its nearly $8 billion worth of official development aid."

President Erdogan also slammed terrorist groups such as Daesh and the Fetullah Terrorist Organization (FETO), the group behind the 2016 defeated coup attempt.

He said those two terror groups act like Trojan Horses smuggling in evil in the midst of good Muslims.

"Both of them aim to ruin us, to poison our faith," he said. 

At least 319 people have lost their lives in Daesh terror attacks in Turkey, where the terrorist group has targeted civilians in suicide bomb, rocket, and gun attacks.

The Fetullah Terrorist Organization (FETO) and its U.S.-based leader Fetullah Gulen orchestrated the defeated coup of July 15, 2016, which left 250 people martyred and nearly 2,200 injured.

Ankara also accuses FETO of being behind a long-running campaign to overthrow the state through the infiltration of Turkish institutions, particularly the military, police, and judiciary. 

*International Benevolence Awards *

In his speech, Erdogan also hailed the recipients of the 4th International Benevolence Awards, saying their stories give people hope despite the violence and brutality across the globe. 

"I believe these seedlings of benevolence you planted across the world will keep yielding fruit for many years to come," the president added. 

The recipients of the International Benevolence Awards this year are as follows:

- Hasan Kizil from Mardin, Turkey for building prosthetic legs, hands, and arms for handicapped animals for free.

- Sevde Sevan Usak from Istanbul for her contribution to the education of women and children in Tanzania. 

- Kanber Bozan from Istanbul from turning a section of his grocery store into a library for children.

- Yahya Hashemi and Ala Abdelrazaq Jabur from Canada for giving free food to the needy in their restaurant. 

- Mahmut Karaman, a university lecturer from Sakarya, Turkey, for driving all night to serve food to the homeless and needy. 

- Muhammad Bzeek from the U.S. for adopting terminally ill orphans. 

- Levent Uckan, an imam from Istanbul, for helping homeless children across the city.

*Turkish military, FSA liberate 7 more villages in Afrin*
Since launch of Operation Olive Branch, 182 villages have been liberated so far from terrorists

13.03.2018
https://aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-military-fsa-liberate-7-more-villages-in-afrin/1087405


The Turkish Armed Forces and Free Syrian Army (FSA) on Tuesday liberated seven more villages from terrorists during Operation Olive Branch in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region. 

According to Anadolu Agency correspondents in the field, the villages of Maghar Juqq and Darmashkanli in Shaykh al-Hadid district, located west of Afrin, were cleared of YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists.

Later on Tuesday, Ma’sar Juqq village in Mabatli district, Shaykh Abdurrahman, Kila and Qarah Bash in Jinderes, and Kafr Dali at-Tahtani in the Afrin district were also liberated.

Since the launch of the operation, the Turkish military and FSA have liberated 217 locations, including five town centers, 182 villages, 37 strategic mountains and hills, and one YPG/PKK base.

According to Bekir Bozdag on Monday, deputy prime minister and government spokesperson, the operation has liberated a total of 1,102 square kilometers from the terrorist threat.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists from Afrin.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from terrorist oppression and cruelty.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.

The military also said only terror targets are being destroyed and that "utmost care" is being taken to avoid harming civilians.


----------



## ejaz007

*Can the US enforce a ceasefire in Eastern Ghouta?*
*Washington has warned it would act on its own if the UN failed to take action on Syria.*

Inside Story13 Mar 2018 20:36 GMT Syria's Civil War, Middle East, United States, Russia, Iran

About 1,100 civilians have been killed, including hundreds of women and children, during more than three weeks of bombardment.

The US wants an immediate ceasefire and the backing of the UN Security Council.

If it doesn't get it, the US says it is prepared to take its own unspecified action. That could draw it further into a war that also involves Russia, Iran, and Turkey.

So who can enforce a new ceasefire and would Washington go it alone?

*Presenter:* Hashem Ahelbarra

*Guests:*

Vyacheeslav Matuzov *-* former Russian diplomat

Chris Doyle *-* Director, Council for Arab-British Understanding

Hassan Yari *-* Professor of International Relations and Security Issues, Sultan Qaboos University, Oman

Source: Al Jazeera News
https://www.aljazeera.com/programme...ceasefire-eastern-ghouta-180313140051356.html

*Assad Has Won': US Centcom Chief Wants to Contend Russia's Influence in Syria*
© AFP 2018/ Louai Beshara
WORLD
09:47 14.03.2018(updated 09:55 14.03.2018)Get short URL
7151
Speaking at a Senate Armed Services Committee hearing, commander of US Central Command Joseph Votel has specifically touched upon the situation in Syria and Russia's role there.

Army general Joseph Votel, head of the US Central Command has admitted that Syrian President Bashar Assad's government forces are prevailing in the war in Syria.

When asked by Senator Lindsey Graham whether it is "too strong a statement that, with Russia and Iran's help, Assad has won the civil war in Syria," Votel did not mince words.





© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
People are seen in the besieged town of Douma, Eastern Ghouta, in Damascus, Syria March 9, 2018
"I don't think that is too strong of a statement. I think they have provided [Assad with] the wherewithal to be ascendant at this point," Votel told a Senate Armed Services Committee hearing.

He also referred to continued Russian air operations in Syria, which Votel said had shored up Assad's control of parts of the country, especially around the capital and other major large cities.

*READ MORE: US Poised to Create Garrison State in Syria – Turkish General*

As far as Assad's possible ouster is concerned, Votel said that he does not know "that that's our particular policy at this particular point."

He warned that Assad's victory "means we will contend with this influence of Iran in this particular area and the influence of Russia."

Votel's remarks came after he accused Moscow of acting as "both arsonist and firefighter" in Syria late last month.





© REUTERS/ U.S. AIR FORCE/SENIOR AIRMAN MATTHEW BRUCH/HANDOUT
US-Led Coalition Reportedly Bombs, Kills Civilians in Eastern Syria Again
Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov, for his part, underscored that "the most difficult circumstances for the civilian population of Syria exist in the areas controlled by the US-led coalition and the groups the armed opposition it is controlling."


At least 330,000 people have been killed in the civil war in Syria which started on March 2011, according to UN. Russia's air campaign is there at the behest of President Assad, while the US presence in Syria was never approved by the country's government.

https://sputniknews.com/world/201803141062507269-syria-us-assad-civil-war/


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria: In the Ruins of a Dream*
*Five Syrians reflect on the devastation wrought on their homes, some of which took a lifetime to build.*

14 Mar 2018 09:29 GMT War & Conflict, Syria's Civil War, Humanitarian crises, Human Rights, Middle East

Bashar al-Assad. The protests were violently opposed by the Syrian army, leading to the seven-year war which, according to UNHCR figures, has seen nearly 500,000 people killed and over 11 million displaced.

The war in Syria has, among other things, destroyed the most precious aspects of people's lives - their families, their homes, their dreams and ambitions. Some areas and cities have suffered destruction on an enormous scale.

_In the Ruins of a Dream_ features five Syrians who've been internally displaced or sought refuge in Europe. They reflect on the devastation wrought on their homes, some of which took years to build.

"Syrians go through a lot to build a house, especially because of the economic situation like the high cost of construction materials," says Shahoud al-Jadou, from the town of Kafr Zita. His father built the family home but was killed by the Syrian air force, so Shahoud and his family were forced to leave.

"When the revolution started, we took part in the protests," says Ahmed Dabbis, from the small town of Kafrnbodeh. "We thought it would succeed quickly, like in Tunisia, Egypt and Libya. During this time, the regime was absent in our areas. So we started to build the house and homeland."

It's very difficult to see your own house burned... I told my daughter I'd just like to see our home in Syria one more time, to see our family. Unfortunately, there's no one left there. All my neighbours have died.

Um Hisham, displaced Syrian

But eventually, bombing reduced Ahmed's home in Kafrnbodeh to a pile of rubble littered with broken toys and furniture.

"It's where my wife and I felt safe and comfortable and where we started our family, had our kids and planned for the future," says Ahmed, as he looks at his destroyed home. "I wasn't enraged by the destruction because I was grateful for my family's and my own safety."

Muhammad al-Obaid is a singer who performed songs for the protesters during the 2011 revolution. He used to live and work in Beirut, doing manual jobs, to save enough money to build a family home over the course of 12 years in al-Lataminah.

One day he rushed home and found his house levelled after a helicopter had dropped two barrel bombs. "It had been completely demolished. Nothing was left, not a single brick. My heart was broken. It had taken me years to build it," says Muhammad.

Human rights activist Mohammed al-Abdo's Idlib home was commandeered by the army who then burned it down. "I became targeted by the regime because of our intensive activities". Sifting through the rubble and old stacks of papers, he says "I wasn't upset by the destruction of the house. I just felt sad for my books. It took me about 25 years to collect them all. I had some very rare books."

While those who actively took part in the 2011 anti-government protests were targeted, others like Um Hisham became victims simply because their homes were in the wrong place. "A large military patrol was always deployed in our neighbourhood. They stayed in the shop next to my house," says the 70-year-old widow from al-Kadam area of Damascus.

When the military action increased, she says, "I went to my daughter's house in al-Yarmouk refugee camp, and it was the same there. So we went back home." Um Hisham now lives with her daughter in a tiny apartment in Worms, Germany, after her Damascus home was burned and robbed.

The monumental loss of her family home is still very painful and has worsened her heart condition. "My house is always on my mind... It's very difficult to see your own house burned...All the trees in my house were burned. We went inside the house, and everything was burned. You could even see the iron girders in the ceiling. I hope no one ever sees what I saw," says Um Hisham.

"I told my daughter I'd just like to see our home in Syria one more time, to see our family. Unfortunately, there's no one left there. All my neighbours have died."






More than 3 million homes have been destroyed since 2011 [Ibrahim Al-Shamali/Al Jazeera]
After seven years of war, the conflict shows no signs of abating. A World Bank reportissued in July 2017 estimated that the Syrian civil war has damaged or destroyed about a third of housing and half of medical and education facilities; and led to significant economic loss.

The destruction of physical infrastructure, though, does not capture the full human impact of the war. The World Bank report called the visible impacts only "the tip of the iceberg."

More than three million homes have been destroyed, and millions of lives have been disrupted. For all five Syrians in this film, the devastation of the towns where they grew up and lived peacefully is a symbol both of their shattered dreams and the way the comfort and stability of their former lives have been mercilessly overturned.





The destruction of physical infrastructure does not capture the full human impact of the war [Ibrahim Al-Shamali/Al Jazeera]




UNHCR estimates that over 11 million people have been displaced [Ibrahim Al-Shamali/Al Jazeera]
Source: Al Jazeera
https://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/aljazeeraworld/2018/03/syria-ruins-dream-180311114314580.html


----------



## 500

Turkish air force eliminates 8 Hezbollah terrorists in Ziara:


----------



## Solomon2

*Turkish delegation explores town of Al Ziara in Western Hama*

Writing Mais Noor Aldeen| Editing Hasan Borhan| Translation Samra Bulbol| Translation Editing Farah NassifPublication Date: March 13, 2018 7:28:47 









Hama-SMART

A Turkish reconnaissance delegation visited the town of Al Ziara, Central Syria, 72 kilometers northwest of Hama. The delegation explored the area to establish two checkpoints, under the de-escalation agreement.

Activists reported that the delegation included four vehicles that entered the town with the Turkistan Islamic Party to establish two checkpoints in the coming days. They will set one checkpoint in the Al Tanmiya or Qarqour, without mentioning the location of the other one.

On March 7, the local councils of Sahl Al Ghab, denied the Russian demands to establish a military base near the Al Madiq Castle and to raise the government flag, in exchange for its non-military action against the area.

Turkey has established checkpoints in the Jabal Samaan Castle, Aleppo and the village of Salwa, Idlib. Turkish military convoys have been entering Aleppo and Idlib since Turkey started spreading its forces and establishing checkpoints under the de-escalation agreement, which was decided in the Astana 6 talks.

Geolocation:SyriaHama GovernorateAl-Suqaylabiyah DistrictNahiyat az Ziyarah


----------



## Solomon2

*Syrian man jailed in Turkey for murdering Assad critic and her journalist daughter*
*ISTANBUL*







A Turkish court on March 13 handed down two life sentences to a Syrian man who murdered a Syrian opposition activist and her Syrian-American journalist daughter in Istanbul in 2017.

The bodies of Orouba Barakat and her daughter Halla were found in September in their apartment on Istanbul’s Asian side.

Barakat, a prominent political opponent of the Syrian leader, Bashar al-Assad, had been investigating reports of torture in prisons run by the Syrian government, Turkish media said at the time.

Her daughter, who was born in the U.S., was an editor at Orient Net, a pro-Syrian opposition website, and had also worked as a freelancer for the U.S. TV network ABC.

Days after the killings, Turkish police detained a distant relative of the women, Ahmet Barakat, in the city of Bursa. The motive for the murders remains unknown, the media have reported.

Police identified Ahmet Barakat by security footage and detained him after a three-day operation.

Orient Net described Halla Barakat as an editor and investigator, and her mother as a prominent opponent of Assad. 

The U.S. state department said last year it was deeply saddened by their deaths and called Orouba’s work “courageous.”


----------



## yavar




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ejaz007

*Turkish-led assault on Syria's Afrin displaced 10,000 in a day*
Twelve killed and 60 wounded over the past 24 hours in Turkish shelling and air raids on Kurdish Afrin, monitor says.

12 hours ago





People sit in a truck with their belongings in the northeast of Afrin on Thursday [Khalil Ashawi/Reuters]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

Water cut in Syria's Afrin as Turkey completes encirclementyesterday
Turkey forces encircle Kurdish-controlled centre of Afrin2 days ago
Civilians organise 'human shield' to protect Kurdish Afrin4 days ago
Erdogan: Turkish troops on the verge of entering Afrin6 days ago
Turkey says it won't hand over Afrin in northern Syria to the government in Damascus after it removes the Kurdish YPG militia, as its military and allied rebel forces prepare to attack the surrounded city.

Thousands of people continued to flee Afrin on Thursday to Nubul and Zhara in the northern countryside of Aleppo, which is under control of the Syrian government, amid air raids, artillery shelling, and the threat of an imminent ground invasion, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights war monitor.

Twelve people were killed and 60 wounded over the past 24 hours in Afrin city and its outskirts, the UK-based group reported. Kurdish sources said the death toll is likely to increase as many wounded are in critical condition.

"Our staff are doing their best, but our rooms are filled with wailing wounded and people in pain, as we lack some medical supplies," Dr Joan Shitika, head of the Afrin city hospital, told dpa news agency.

*10,000 displaced in a day*
The Turkish offensive against the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG) in Afrin started on January 20. Ankara considers the YPG to be a "terrorist organisation" linked to the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), which has waged a decades-old armed rebellion inside Turkey.

WATCH: Turkey-backed FSA encircles YPG-held Afrin (1:57)


The Turkish bombardment of Afrin has forced about 10,000 people from their homes over the last 24 hours.

"The air raids and artillery shelling have not calmed down," said Birusk Hasaka, the YPG spokesman in Afrin. "A number of civilians have been displaced, and they are around 10,000 people."

Arab and Turkish television broadcast images on Thursday of residents leaving Afrin in cars and on foot. The Turkish DHA TV showed trucks loaded with personal belongings lining the road out of Afrin - the only remaining exit.

Those who stayed behind formed long queues outside shops to buy bread and other foodstuffs in preparation for a full-fledged siege by Turkish and allied forces.

*'Changed their tune'*
Turkey's presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalin said on Thursday that Ankara would assume control of Afrin after it seizes the area from Kurdish forces. 

"We have no intention or thought of giving it to the [Syrian] regime," Kalin said in comments carried by state broadcaster TRT.

Kalin said Afrin city's centre would be "cleansed of terrorists in a very short time".

Al Jazeera's Alan Fisher, reporting from Gaziantep on the Turkish-Syrian border, noted the move by the Turks to govern Afrin after removing the YPG would likely breach international law. He said originally Turkey's military offensive was only to remove what Ankara calls the "terrorist threat" posed by the US-backed group along its border.

WATCH: Hundreds flee Syria's Afrin (1:47)


"[Before] they said that this was Syrian sovereign territory, but now they changed their tune on that, saying they will stay in Afrin for as long as they need to, and they won't necessarily give the territory back to Syria," said Fisher. "That's a big leap from where they were before."

*'In one ear...'*
The European Parliament, meanwhile, urged Turkey to pull its troops out of Syria amid "grave concern over the spiralling violence" in Afrin and other areas.

The parliament "calls on the Turkish government to withdraw its troops and play a constructive role in the Syrian conflict", according to a final draft of a resolution approved on Thursday by a majority of EU legislators. 

Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan dismissed the call.

"Don't get too excited. We won't leave [Syria] until our job is done. You should know this. All of these words go in one ear and out the other," he said in response.

The European Parliament resolution shows "clear support for the terrorist group", Turkish EU Affairs Minister Omer Celik added. He also rejected claims of civilians being targeted in Afrin.

The YPG has been a key American ally in the fight against Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) in Syria, and has received US weapons, supplies, and training. 

INSIDE STORY

Will Turkish and Syrian armies fight in Afrin?


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...frin-displaced-10000-day-180315181847193.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*How US Used Chemical Attacks to Justify Its Invasion of Syria Since 2013*
© REUTERS/ Mohamed Abdullah
OPINION
08:00 15.03.2018(updated 08:35 15.03.2018)Get short URL
6380
The Jaish al-Islam group planned a chemical attack in 2013 which could have opened the door to the US intervention and ouster of the legitimate Syrian government, a Syrian specialist on extremist groups told Sputnik. According to the specialist in the next 10-15 days the world will know the truth about the false flag attacks and terrorist sponsors.

In 2013 Jaish al-Islam militants were to capture Damascus and overthrow the legitimate Syrian government in accordance with their Western sponsors' plan, Husam Taleb, a former follower of Zahran Alloush, the founder of the Jaish al-Islam group, revealed in an interview with Sputnik Arabic.

"A chemical attack was really planned and women and children were to fall victim to it," Taleb, a Syrian specialist on extremist groups, recalled. "In this way the countries that support and fund militants — the US, the UK, France, Saudi Arabia and Qatar — sought to exert pressure on the Syrian government. In 2013 [then US President] Barack Obama said that the Americans would use force against the Syrian government if it launched a chemical attack against its people. No one [in Syria] had ever talked about these kind of weapons before. Since that time, a 'series' with the use of poisonous substances has begun."

Taleb underscored that eventually in 2013 Jaish al-Islam used chemical armsagainst Jaish al-Hurr and took control of the entire Ghouta area.

"It was planned that Jaish al-Islam would seize power and take up the reins of the country after America's strike against the Syrian capital," Sputnik's interlocutor underscored.







© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
Chemical Agents Found by Syrian Troops Prove Militants Have Poisoning Substances - Russian Envoy to OPCW
The specialist fled the city of Douma in 2012, after he had been abducted and tortured.


"I am aware of everything that is happening there today, because I maintain relations with my relatives and friends," he said. "I know for certain that the situation there bears no resemblance to what the White Helmets say. I can say with confidence that the White Helmets are a terrorist organization in the full sense of the term. They often do 'reports' about saving victims from the rubble. But they conduct these operations to take 'pretty pictures' while the quality of the rescue mission suffers. Is that the kind of thing rescuers and humanitarian organization employees do?"

Taleb said that while the White Helmets show the bodies of murdered children claiming they've died as the result of chemical attacks, it is in fact the White Helmets themselves killing these unfortunate victims.





© AP PHOTO/ SYRIAN CIVIL DEFENSE WHITE HELMETS
This photo provided by the Syrian Civil Defense White Helmets, which has been authenticated based on its contents and other AP reporting, shows members of the Syrian Civil Defense group helping a wounded man after airstrikes hit Ghouta, a suburb of Damascus, Syria, Thursday, March. 1, 2018
"Everything is being done to impose pressure on the Syrian government," the specialist said. "[Previously], Britain and the US created similar pseudo-humanitarian organizations in Iraq."





© AFP 2018/ AMER ALMOHIBANY
Same Old: Notorious White Helmets Report a Chemical Attack, Blame Damascus Again
According to Sputnik's interlocutor, the truth about the militants' actions will find its way out in the next 10-15 days when the residents of Ghouta tell the story of their life under the rule of terrorists. Everyone will know about the hundreds of women and children who were kept in guerilla prisons. The Syrian people will unveil how many children died of hunger and cold and how their bodies were presented as evidence of the alleged chemical attacks by the Syrian Arab Army (SAA).

To illustrate his point Taleb referred to the situation in Hamuriyah, a town in Eastern Ghouta.

"There were reports that a couple of weeks ago chemical weapons were used against residents of Hamuriyah, claiming the lives of 26 children. Last week the inhabitants of this city raised the Syrian flag, asked the terrorists to go and let the government army in. Would they do that if the Syrian Arab Army really attacked them with this terrible weapon?" the Syrian specialist asked rhetorically.

As for extremists' sources of funding, Taleb said that money usually comes from the United States, Britain, France, Saudi Arabia, Qatar and other countries.





© SPUTNIK/ MIKHAIL VOSKRESENSKIY
Assad Vows to Confront 'Western Scenarios' Targeting Unity, Sovereignty of Syria
[The other day], "Muhammad Alloush (brother of Zahran Alloush, the founder of Jaish al-Islam) thanked Germany for the 10 million euros in assistance. But where is this money? What is it being spent on? People in Ghouta are starving, they have not received the money which was sent for them. This money goes to support terrorists. All the money allocated by the US or Germany, or other countries [for humanitarian purposes] ends up in the pockets of the so-called armed opposition. This money could save starving [Syrians], but in reality this does not happen," the specialist said.

Zahran Alloush is a Syrian Sunni Salafist preacher who hails from the city of Douma in Eastern Ghouta. He founded and led the Jaish al-Islam opposition armed group. He was killed along with his deputy on December 25, 2015 as a result of a missile strike. After Zahran's death, his brother, Muhammad Alloush, became one of the leaders of the Syrian opposition. He represented the Syrian opposition during the Astana talks in January 2017.

In his youth, Taleb, who was raised in Douma, fell under the influence of Zahran Alloush. He later abandoned the Salafists misconceptions and is now engaged in exposing false extremist ideas.

_The views and opinions expressed by Husam Taleb are those of the contributor and do not necessarily reflect those of Sputnik._

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201803151062534130-us-syria-chemical-arms/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 500

Khamenai mercenaries dying like flies:


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai mercenaries dying like flies:



reported


----------



## Metanoia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974599853870379008
Military representatives from *Iran*, *Iraq*, *Syria*, and *Russia *met at their joint operations HQ in Baghdad yesterday at the invitation of Iraq's Defence Minister to discuss ongoing security cooperation. The HQ was first established in 2014 to coordinate the war against ISIS


----------



## Hindustani78

The Russian military said its planes had not taken part in the Syrian regime’s assault in Eastern Ghouta where a monitoring group says airstrikes killed 80 in rebel-held zones on Friday.

Observatory, which says it determines whose planes carry out raids according to type, location, flight patterns and munitions used, said at least 76 were killed in Russian air strikes on the southwestern Ghouta pocket on Friday.

After a fierce air and ground assault, regime forces on Thursday captured Hammuriyeh town, in an isolated southern part of Ghouta.

Monitor, said rebels later launched a counter-attack and regained parts of the town, killing 14 regime fighters.

Elsewhere, however, it said the regime overran Al-Rihan town in an assault led by Russian officers and advisers.

The regime’s advance into Hammuriyeh had punched a corridor through the town into government-controlled territory.

***********

Turkish artillery fire of Afrin in northern Syria killed at least 22 on Friday, a monitor said.

“Since midnight (2200 GMT Thursday), 18 , including five Daesh , were killed by Turkish artillery fire on the city of Afrin,” the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

“There is fighting on the northern edge of the city,”

**********

a French militant sought by US authorities since emerging in a Daesh execution video in Syria, has been killed, sources close to the inquiry told AFP.

“The date and circumstances of his death aren’t yet known, but it appears he died in the summer of 2017,” one of the sources said.

Hauchard was seen holding a knife to the neck of US aid worker Peter Kassig in a gruesome video from November 2014.

The video also showed the execution of 18 Syrians identified as military personnel.

The US State Department added Hauchard to its black list of “specially designated global terrorists.”


----------



## 50cent

^^^^800 + khanzeer are killed in east ghouta. Buried secretly , to hide shame Some of Smart monkeys have surrendered they know.how to survve





One of rats newest tactics how to survive battlefield just surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

high quality map
http://iswnews.com/media/2018/03/22-East-Ghutah-16mar18-25esf96-jisreen.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian civilians flee embattled Eastern Ghouta and Afrin*
Death toll jumps as Assad's troops in besieged Eastern Ghouta and Turkish forces in Afrin intensify military operations.

15 hours ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

UN 'deeply alarmed' about civilians deaths in besieged Afrintoday
Air strikes 'kill 30' in Eastern Ghouta as 'hundreds' more fleetoday
Thousands flee Eastern Ghouta in largest single-day exodustoday
Limited food allowed to enter Syria's besieged Eastern Ghouta2 days ago
Civilians continue to flee Syria's Eastern Ghouta and Afrin in record numbers as Syrian and Turkish military operations continue against their respective foes.

Roughly 50,000 people have fled the two areas - 20,000 from Eastern Ghouta, a Damascus suburb, and 30,000 from Afrin, in Syria's Kurdish-dominated northeast - according to some counts.

Eastern Ghouta has been at the centre of fighting between rebels and President Bashar al-Assad's Russian-backed forces in recent days.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) has said 46 civilians, including at least six children, were killed in air raids in the Kafr Batna district on Friday morning.

The Russian defence ministry estimated that 2,000 people more people left Eastern Ghouta on Friday morning.

READ MORE
*Seven years on, no end in sight to war in Syria*
For his part, Bashar al-Jaafari, Syria's ambassador to the UN, told the UN Security Council on Friday that more than 40,000 people were able to flee Eastern Ghouta the day before. 

Jaafari's estimate could not be independently verified.

Images posted online showed elderly women in wheelchairs and children carried by their parents as they walked amid the ruins of Eastern Ghouta.

The SOHR, a UK-based war monitor, said as many as 20,000 people have abandoned their homes, with many still waiting to be transported to safe zones.

Al Jazeera's Alan Fisher, reporting from Gaziantep in neighbouring Turkey, said the exodus was expected after the Syrian forces cut off supplies.

The entire Eastern Ghouta is home to 400,000 people, and it has been under a government siege since mid-2013.

Following nearly four weeks of relentless bombardment, which has left more than 1,250 civilians including children dead, government forces are inching closer to capturing the rest of Eastern Ghouta, forcing civilians to flee.

Assad's forces have already split the area, under siege since 2013, into three sections. The rebels, however, say they have retaken the town of Hamouriyah.






Between 12,000 to 13,000 people have reportedly fled Eastern Ghouta as of Friday [Reuters]
Against this backdrop of continued fighting, about 25 trucks of food aid were allowed on Thursday into Eastern Ghouta's Douma district, according to the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC).

It is unclear how long the food supply would last in an area believed to be populated with as many as 125,000.

The aid does not include medical supplies.

According to UNHCR figures, there have been nearly 500,000 people killed and over 11 million displaced in Syria's war, which entered its eighth year on Thursday.

*Afrin offensive*
Meanwhile, dozens of Syrian civilians, including children, have been killed as Turkish troops and their Free Syrian Army (FSA) allies continue to bombard Afrin.

Turkey says the area is controlled by Kurdish YPG fighters, who they consider to be "terrorists".

The continued push by Turkish forces into Afrin has forced as many as 30,000 civilians to flee since Wednesday, the SOHR said on Friday.

On Friday alone, 2,500 people were displaced because of the fighting, according to the SOHR.

WATCH Syrian army makes big gains in Eastern Ghouta (2:19)


Meanwhile, on the diplomatic level, foreign ministers of Russia, Iran and Turkey met in Kazakhstan's capital, Astana, have held negotiations on the Syrian civil war.

The agenda at Friday's meeting included how to maintain security in the established de-escalation zones as well as political and humanitarian issues.

The next round of talks is expected in the middle of May.

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Astana, said there has been talk of the Russian government negotiating with Syrian rebels over the situation in Eastern Ghouta.

However, when it comes to the question of transition and the political future of Syria, the parties in the negotiation remain divided, she said.

SPECIAL SERIES

The Disappeared of Syria


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...led-eastern-ghouta-afrin-180316160255579.html


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Khamenai mercenaries dying like flies:


545 confirmed killed Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries in 2 weeks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975184052033605633
As usual only tactics they know is sadistic indiscriminate bombing and human waves.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> 545 confirmed killed Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries in 2 weeks:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975184052033605633
> As usual only tactics they know is sadistic indiscriminate bombing and human waves.


They are martyrs and sign of proud for Syrians.
They sacrificed their lives, and saved millions of Syrians from Wahhabi thugs.
God bless them.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> They are martyrs and sign of proud for Syrians.
> They sacrificed their lives, and saved millions of Syrians from Wahhabi thugs.
> God bless them.


They just prolonged little bit an agony of corrupt inbred dictator.


----------



## like_a_boss

@500 happy new year


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ol-of-afrin/article23287977.ece?homepage=true
The advance came as Syria’s civil war entered its eighth year this week with heavy fighting on two fronts — around Afrin and in the rebel enclave of Eastern Ghouta near Damascus.

Hundreds have been killed and thousands forced from their homes by the ferocious assault in Ghouta, where Russian-backed forces loyal to President Bashar Al-Assad are battling to retake the FSA enclave outside the capital.

*A lightning advance*

In Afrin, AFP correspondents saw Turkish forces and their Syrian allies in all neighbourhoods of the city after they made a lightning advance inside on Sunday.

Rebels fanned out across the city, giving victory signs and taking pictures with Turkish tanks parked outside official buildings.

The flags of *Turkey *and Syrian rebel groups were raised in the city .

Civilians were seen fleeing the city and plumes of smoke rose into the sky as mines exploded.

Around 2,50,000 civilians had left in recent days after pro-Ankara fighters all but surrounded the city, fleeing southwards to territory still held by the Daesh or controlled by the Syrian regime.

President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan announced that Turkey-backed fighters had taken control of the city centre at 8:30 a.m. (0530 GMT).

Mr. Erdoğan has said that the operation could move on to other Daesh-controlled areas of northern Syria.

Residents said it appeared that Daesh units had withdrawn from the city without a fight. Officials with the Kurdish militia could not be immediately reached for comment.

*280 civilians killed*

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights says more than 280 civilians have been killed since the campaign began on January 20 — including 16 at a hospital on Friday.

The Observatory said Sunday that more than 1,500 Daesh fighters had been killed since the start of the offensive on January 20, most of them in air strikes and artillery fire.

More than 400 FSA have also been killed, it said. The Turkish military says 46 Turkish soldiers have died.


----------



## ejaz007

*Free Syrian Army rebels say they entered Afrin city centre*
Clashes between FSA rebels and Kurdish fighters in Afrin still ongoing, Syrian opposition and Turkish media report.

23 hours ago





Turkey and the FSA in January launched an air-and-ground operation into Afrin against the Kurdish fighters there [File: Reuters]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

Free Syrian Army rebels say they entered Afrin city centretoday
UN 'deeply alarmed' about civilians deaths in besieged Afrinyesterday
Turkey denies bombing Afrin's hospitalyesterday
Fighting in Afrin displaces thousands, says monitor3 days ago
The Free Syrian Army (FSA) rebel group has entered the city centre of Afrin, which had been controlled by Kurdish fighters, according to FSA spokespersons and Turkish media.

Clashes between the opposing sides were ongoing on Sunday morning, privately-owned Dogan News Agency and FSA spokespersons said early on Sunday.

Videos and photos shared by the Turkish-backed FSA fighters on social media showed them in residential streets, making victory signs and waving flags. Al Jazeera cannot independently confirm their authenticity.

Turkey - together with the FSA rebel group - in January launched an air-and-ground operation into Afrin in the northwest of Syria to vanquish the US-backed Kurdish People's Protection (YPG) fighters near its border.

Turkey considers the Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) in Syria and its armed wing YPG to be "terrorist groups" with ties to the banned Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK).

The PKK has waged a decades-long armed fight against the Turkish state that has killed tens of thousands of people.

SOURCE: NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...ntered-afrin-city-centre-180318063513113.html


----------



## 50cent

SubWater said:


> They are martyrs and sign of proud for Syrians.
> They sacrificed their lives, and saved millions of Syrians from Wahhabi thugs.
> God bless them.


Total rebel casualties are double but they never show them to give fake impression as if they are winning war 800 plus casulaites in east ghouta alone.Not even a single a single loss of fighter was reported by them in east ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Humanitarian Corridor in Action: Civilians Exit Area in Syria's E Ghouta (VIDEO)*
© Sputnik/ Muhamad Maruf
MIDDLE EAST
13:42 19.03.2018(updated 13:44 19.03.2018)Get short URL
 0 20
Amid the humanitarian pause in the conflict-torn territory of Eastern Ghouta, civilians continue to flee the area to escape the shellings and killings by militants.

On February 24, the UN Security Council unanimously ratified Resolution 2401 that urged all belligerent parties to instantly halt all hostilities and adhere to a humanitarian pause across Syria in order to guarantee the safe delivery of humanitarian aid, as well as medical evacuation of those wounded.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803191062687463-humanitarian-corridor-ghouta-syria/


----------



## 50cent

Another group of rats are caught now they will be fucked hard in their arse rape till death


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria's White Helmets: 56 people killed in Eastern Ghouta*
Assad forces keep up pressure on rebel enclave amid reports of deaths of 16 children sheltering in a school.

9 hours ago





More than 1,400 have died as government forces attempt to flush out Eastern Ghouta rebels [Anadolu]
*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Erdogan vows to extend Turkey's operation to Syria's northeasttoday
South Sudan: Drought and war devastating economytoday
Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whytoday
Trump and Mohammed bin Salman meet in White Housetoday
At least 56 people have been killed in air attacks by the Syrian and Russian war planes on Eastern Ghouta, according to the White Helmets, a voluntary organisation that operates in parts of rebel-controlled Syria.

On Monday night, at least 16 children and four women were reported killed after taking shelter in a school in the town of Irbin, which was hit by an air raid.

Activists told Al Jazeera that the deaths came as the government bombardment of the enclave resumed following a brief lull.

For its part, Syria state TV reported on Tuesday that at least 35 people were killed after a rocket was fired at a government-controlled area in Damascus.

SANA news agency blamed "terrorists inside Eastern Ghouta" for firing the rocket, which had targeted a market in the Kashkoul neighbourhood in Jaramana, a southeast suburb of Damascus.

Eastern Ghouta, which has been under rebel control since mid-2013, has been under a relentless bombing campaign, launched by Russian-backed Syrian forces a month ago.

WATCH Reports: Syrians fleeing Ghouta arrested by government (2:55)


According to the UN, hundreds of people have been killed as government forces and its Russian allies attempt to drive out armed opposition groups from Eastern Ghouta.

Activists and monitors say, however, the death toll is much higher, with some reporting as many as 1,400 killed. 

Jaish al-Islam, one of the rebel groups in the area, launched a counterattack on Monday, activists said.

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's forces have reportedly captured 80 percent of the enclave.

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Beirut in neighbouring Lebanon, said that talks between the Russians and rebel fighters were "happening", but the renewed bombardment was an indication that negotiations were not "going well".

While the pro-government alliance seeks a full surrender, rebels want a ceasefire deal, our correspondent said.

"They are now in a weak position, and are shrinking in rebel-controlled territories under heavy fire, particularly in the town of Douma … and Irbin," she said.

*'War crimes'*
Though thousands have fled to various shelters in government-controlled territories, some 340,000 remain trapped inside, suffering from acute food shortages and a lack of medical supplies, the activists told Al Jazeera.

People in Eastern Ghouta have been appealing for international support and for monitors to be deployed on the ground to ensure their safety and protection in case government forces seize more territory in the enclave.

On Monday, Assad visited army posts in the area.

The pro-government alliance considers the latest operation as a victory, Al Jazeera's Khodr said, while human rights organisations express concern over missing civilians.

WATCH Syrian opposition: UN 'responsible' for silence over Ghouta (2:12)


Lama Fakih, Human Rights Watch's deputy Middle East director, told Al Jazeera that in order to ensure the security of people fleeing from Eastern Ghouta, "we do need to have monitors on the ground".

"No one needs to be reminded of the violations that we have seen in places of detention by government forces," she said.

"From torture, to ill-treatment, to sexual violence and even executions."

Fakih's statement comes as activists inside the enclave report the arrest of many who attempted to flee to government-controlled territories.

The United Nations human rights chief has said the siege of Eastern Ghouta "has involved pervasive war crimes", citing the "use of chemical weaponry, enforced starvation as a weapon of warfare, and the denial of essential and lifesaving aid, culminating in the current, relentless, month-long bombardment".

Zeid Ra'ad al-Hussein made the remarks during an informal meeting of the UN Security Council on Monday after a Russia procedural manoeuvre blocked him from speaking to a formal meeting.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...led-strike-ghouta-school-180320093343453.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army Conducting Offensive on One of Terrorists’ Strongholds in E Ghouta*
© REUTERS/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
07:00 21.03.2018Get short URL
1100
DAMASCUS (Sputnik) - The Syrian troops, who have previously liberated the settlements of Saqba and Kafr Batna, continued the offensive on the town of Ein Tarma, regarded as one of the largest strongholds of terrorists in Eastern Ghouta, a RIA Novosti correspondent reported Tuesday.

The Syrian Armed Forces have started the offensive against the fortified positions of the terrorists on the southern outskirts of Ein Tarma.

"Our soldiers are now clearing gardens near Ein Tarma. The terrorists offer resistance, firing from mortars and small arms," a Syrian officer told RIA Novosti.

The officer added that new units arrived in the afternoon and began to gain a foothold in new positions to give assault squads an opportunity to continue the offensive in the near future.

By now, the Syrian army has liberated around 70 percent of Eastern Ghouta.





© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
Rocket Attack by Terrorists on Damascus Outskirts Kills 37 People
The situation in Eastern Ghouta has been tense over the past weeks resulting in ongoing shelling by local militants on Damascus and fire from the Syrian pro-government forces. Western countries are accusing the Syrian government and Russia of being responsible for the escalation of tensions in the area. Damascus says it opens fire in response to shelling from Eastern Ghouta.

On February 24, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2401 that urges all parties to the conflict to immediately stop hostilities and adhere to a long-term humanitarian ceasefire for at least 30 days across the entire Syrian territory in order to ensure the safe and unhindered delivery of humanitarian aid supplies, as well as the medical evacuation of injured people. Despite the adopted document, clashes in the area continued.

Soon after the adoption of the UNSC resolution, Russia announced a daily five-hour humanitarian break in hostilities to stop casualties among the population and to let civilians leave Eastern Ghouta.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803211062746017-syria-ghouta-army-attack-terrorists/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F86540r%252F


----------



## ejaz007

*Evacuation deal for fighters in Eastern Ghouta town reached*
Syrian state TV and Ahrar al-Sham rebel group say 7,500 people will evacuate Ghouta town of Harasta on Thursday.

11 hours ago





The Syrian Arab Red Crescent said it is responding to the needs of more than 25,000 people who fled Eastern Ghouta [SANA via AP]
*MORE ON HUMANITARIAN CRISES*

Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whyyesterday
Syrian refugees share dreams and ambitions in 360 documentaryyesterday
As a White Helmet, I ask for safe passage from Ghoutayesterday
Invasion of Iraq: The original sin of the 21st centuryyesterday
Thousands of Syrian fighters and their relatives will be evacuated from Harasta, a besieged town in Eastern Ghouta, to an opposition-held province in northern Syria, state media and a rebel group have said.

The Russian-brokered deal was reached on Wednesday after a meeting between a Syrian government delegation and representatives of residents and fighters in rebel-held Harasta.

"Evacuation for families who want to leave will begin tomorrow at 7am (05:00 GMT)," Munther Fares, spokesperson for the Ahrar al-Sham group, which holds Harasta, said in a statement on Wednesday.

"Gunmen and civilians who choose to leave will have Russian guarantees."

Addounia TV, a state-run outlet, said that 1,500 gunmen and 6,000 family members would be evacuated on Thursday in two groups to Idlib.

Harasta is home to 20,000 people.

"Families who want to stay [in Harasta] will be given guarantees by the Syrian government and the Russians that no harm will come to them, and that the city will not be subjected to displacement or demographic change," Fares said.

He added that civilians inside and outside Harasta would form a committee to follow up the affairs of those remaining in the city and prisoners.

A member of the Harasta Council confirmed the news to Al Jazeera, saying the evacuation includes gunmen and civilians, including people needing medical assistance.

*'Anything can happen'*
The evacuation deal marks the first time opposition fighters have been able to leave rebel-held Eastern Ghouta, which has been subjected to an aerial offensive carried out by Syrian government forces and Russian fighter jets for more than a month.

However, Tayyim al-Siyoufi, a Harasta-based activist, told Al Jazeera that although the agreement has been reached, it remains to be seen whether it will be upheld in time for the scheduled evacuation.

"Anything can happen," he said. "We are in a worse position than other towns in Ghouta ... we'll see if the deal goes through or not."

With Harasta occupying just two square kilometres, al-Siyoufi said civilians are feeling the brunt of the air attacks more intensely.

"Every day there are 20 warplanes hovering above us that fire around 200 shellings," he said.

*'Overwhelming' situation for displaced Ghouta residents*
The Syrian army has now recaptured 80 percent of Eastern Ghouta, which lies on the outskirts of the capital, Damascus, and was once its breadbasket.

According to the White Helmets, a voluntary group operating in parts of rebel-controlled Syria, at least 1,252 documented civilians have been killed in the offensive.

More than 4,000 people have been wounded, with 2,990 air raids targeting the region.

Tens of thousands of civilians have fled Eastern Ghouta, which used to have a population of around 400,000.

Ingy Sedky, spokesperson for the International Committee of the Red Cross in Damascus, said that there are at least four shelters accommodating those who escaped the region: Herjellah, Dweir, Maahad al-Kahraba and Nashabeyah.

"According to the Syrian Arab Red Crescent (SARC), they are now responding to the needs of more than 25,000 people," Sedky told Al Jazeera. "But it is very hard to know how many people have already left since they keep coming and moving constantly."

SARC has been providing bread packs for 15,000 people, Sedky said. 

"We provided canned food parcels that should be enough for 20,000 people for a month, as well as hygiene kits and daily essentials like mattresses, blankets, solar lamps to 15,000 people."

Yet the situation, she continued, is "overwhelming".

"Many of the people came with only the clothes they were wearing," she said. "In each shelter we visit, you could see a huge number of people queuing in front of the SARC mobile clinics, many in very poor health condition due to years spent without proper access to medical care. The journey was especially hard for the elderly and those with limited mobility."

"It is extremely challenging for all humanitarian actors to cover all the needs as thousands of people keep coming every day [at least till yesterday] but we are doing all we can to cope with the current influx."

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...tern-ghouta-town-reached-180321144929829.html


----------



## ejaz007

*'True Colors': WATCH Raw Footage of Syria's Eastern Ghouta Revealed by Russia*
© REUTERS/ STRINGER
MIDDLE EAST
08:57 22.03.2018Get short URL
1140
The Syrian Army continues its military operation in the Eastern Ghouta suburbs of Damascus, where at least 70 percent of the territory has already been liberated from terrorists amid the ongoing evacuation of civilians.

A 15-minute video pertaining to the current situation in Syria's Eastern Ghouta has been posted on the YouTube channel of Russia's UN mission.

Russia's UN envoy Vasily Nebenzia described the video as a "documentary in its true colors" which he said "depicts a real picture of what has taken place in these Damascus suburbs."

"I hope that UN Security Council members will take the time to watch the film," Nebenzya said.


The documentary specifically shows civilians leaving Eastern Ghouta via humanitarian corridors; the process is being assisted by the Russian Center for the Reconciliation of the Warring Parties.

*READ MORE: View on the Ground: Thousands of Civilians Leaving Eastern Ghouta*

The Syrian Army has already liberated at least 70 percent of the territory of Eastern Ghouta, which has been controlled by armed anti-government groups including the al-Nusra Front* since 2012.

*READ MORE: Eastern Ghouta Humanitarian Corridors in Action (VIDEO)*

Almost 50,000 civilians have been evacuated from the area in the past several days; about 300,000 more are still held by the terrorists.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/...tern-ghouta-civilians-evacuation-documentary/


----------



## Hindustani78

“IS took full control of Qadam, and 36 government troops and loyalist fighters have been killed,” reported Observatory .

Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said the regime was sending reinforcements to retake Qadam, which was attacked from the adjacent IS-controlled neighborhood of Hajjar Al-Aswad.

***********


----------



## 50cent



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army to Take Second East Ghouta Pocket as Militants Agree Transfer Deal*
© AFP 2018/ Louai Beshara
MIDDLE EAST
16:50 23.03.2018(updated 18:15 23.03.2018)Get short URL
2141
Islamist militants in a number of towns and settlements in Damascus’ East Ghouta region have agreed to be transferred to the northwestern province of Idlib, which shares a border with Turkey, and is one of the last remaining militant bastions in Syria.

Combatants from the towns of Zamalka, Jobar, Arbin and Ein Tarma have agreed to evacuate, according to reports by Syrian State media on Friday. The militants will be transferred to Idlib province along with their family members.

Specific details about the transfer are yet to be released.

Troops from the Syrian Army will subsequently begin securing the areas and are likely to deploy sappers to conduct demining operations, probably with assistance from Russia. 

This latest transfer agreement comes just off the back of an earlier deal where militants in the Damascus suburb of Harasta also agreed to be bused off to Idlib.

Once they were evacuated from Harasta, the militants detonated an ammunition depot, injuring four volunteers from the Syrian Arab Red Crescent (SARC), according to the Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA.) 

*READ MORE: Two Killed, Nine Injured in 'Cluster Bomb' Terror Attack on Syria’s Damascus*





© AFP 2018/ AMMAR SULEIMAN
Two Killed, Nine Injured in 'Cluster Bomb' Terror Attack on Syria’s Damascus
Militants have used East Ghouta as a launchpad to fire mortars and improvised rockets to government-held parts of Damascus, killing and injuring hundreds of civilians in recent weeks. 

Once the Syrian Army takes control of the aforementioned towns, it will be in control of over 80 percent of the East Ghouta region, and are poised to liberate the remaining areas over the coming weeks, or potentially sooner if surrender, reconciliation or transfer deals are swiftly negotiated. 

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201803231062836548-militants-damascus-transfer-idlib/


----------



## 50cent

Anothrrbpiece of art

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The victorious marche thru the liberated portion..




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Reportedly, YPG commander Servan Dervis is assassinated in American held Manbij.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

bsruzm said:


> Reportedly, YPG commander Servan Dervis is assassinated in American held Manbij.
> View attachment 461818


It’s war pal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army's Operation in E Ghouta Means 'Complete Surrender' of US – Scholar*
© Sputnik/ Mikhail Voskresenskiy
OPINION
10:28 27.03.2018(updated 10:29 27.03.2018)Get short URL
3291
Commenting on the current situation in Syria in an interview with Sputnik, Mehmet Yuva, coordinator of the Turkish-Syrian Friendship Committee and lecturer at the University of Damascus, has specifically pointed to coordinated work between the two countries which has persisted despite the lack of direct contact.

Mehmet Yuva from the University of Damascus has recalled that Turkey's Operation Euphrates Shield in Syria was followed by the liberation of Eastern Aleppo and Eastern Ghouta, which he said "evidently means that all these processes are interrelated."

"Eastern Ghouta is a very important area for the United States and Israel, as well as the entire southern front. Accordingly, the cleansing of terrorists from Eastern Ghouta means these players' complete surrender in this direction and the suppression of the activity of local [militant] groups," Yuva said.

He also stressed that Turkey's stance on the events would be significantly different "if Ankara did not show political will, failing to clinch agreements with Russia and Iran and agreeing with the Syrian Army's operation in the area.

Yuva also stressed that there have been no provocations in Syria's Idlib governorate during the ongoing military operation in Eastern Ghouta, and that Turkey has essentially supported Syrian government forces.

*READ MORE: Syrian Army Troops Enter Damascus' Al-Qadam After Militants Evacuated to Idlib*

According to him, "the situation in Idlib deserves attention because we are talking about an area where thousands of militants are located."

"During the cleanup operation in Eastern Ghouta, militants were forced to move to Idlib. Despite all the calls for 'opening new fronts and organizing attacks', no offensive on government forces were launched from Idlib territory. If Turkey was not part of this [cleaning], its implementation on Syrian soil would be much more difficult," Yuva underscored.





© AFP 2018/ LOUAI BESHARA
'Assad Has Won': US Centcom Chief Wants to Contend Russia's Influence in Syria
Separately, he mentioned the forthcoming April 4 summit between Turkey, Iran and Russia in Istanbul, which Yuva said would "give a new dimension to the process of Syrian settlement against the backdrop of the development and strengthening of Russian-Turkish cooperation on Syria."

Late last week, the Russian Defense Ministry said that civilians have continued to leave Eastern Ghoutavia the humanitarian corridors, and that more than 108,000 people have already fled the area since the introduction of daily humanitarian pauses.

The Syrian Army has already liberated at least 70 percent of the territory of Eastern Ghouta, which has been controlled by armed anti-government groups including the al-Nusra Front* since 2012.

_The views and opinions expressed by Mehmet Yuva are those of the speaker and do not necessarily reflect those of Sputnik._
_____________________________________________________________________________________
*a terrorist group banned in Russia

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201803271062935363-eastern-ghouta-russia-turkey-us/


----------



## ejaz007

*'Biggest' evacuation sees more than 6,700 people leave Ghouta*
As evacuations from several towns in Syria's Eastern Ghouta continue, rebels in Douma, home to 140,000 people, hold on.

2 hours ago





One rebel group in Eastern Ghouta's Douma has refused to surrender and is still engaged in negotiations [Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

'Biggest' evacuation sees more than 6,700 people leave Ghoutatoday
Eastern Ghouta refugees: 'We left our history, our memories'today
Syrian civil war map: Who's in control wheretoday
Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and whyyesterday
At least 6,750 people have been evacuated from towns in Syria's Eastern Ghouta, marking the largest evacuation to date, according to state media.

A convoy of 100 buses departed on Tuesday morning from the Irbin corridor towards rebel-held Idlib province in the north, state news agency Sana reported.

In previous evacuations about 6,000 people have already left the towns of Harasta, which was controlled by the Ahrar al-Sham rebel group, as well as Irbin, Zamalka, Jobar and the district of Ain Tarma, which were controlled by the Faylaq ar-Rahman rebel group.

The rebel groups last week reached an evacuation deal with Russia, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's main ally in the seven-year war.

Eastern Ghouta refugees: 'We left our history, our memories'


A third rebel group in Eastern Ghouta's Douma, the enclave's biggest town, home to about 140,000 people, has refused to surrender and is still engaged in negotiations.

According to activists, a deal between the Jaish al-Islam rebel group and the Russians will most likely be announced at the end of the week.

Eastern Ghouta has been under rebel control since mid-2013. That year, Assad's government imposed a tight siege on the Damascus suburb, which was home to about 400,000 people.

For six weeks since February 18, Syrian government forces, backed by Russian fighter jets, tightened their siege on the city with heavy bombardments and shelling that killed about 1,500 people and wounded more than 5,000.

Douma-based activist Laith al-Abdullah told Al Jazeera that Faylaq ar-Rahman are trying to evacuate their extended family members currently trapped in Douma – despite ongoing negotiations.

"Negotiations are ongoing and we expect to hear in three days whether a deal is reached," he told Al Jazeera.

Douma's local council on Tuesday described the negotiation process as "difficult".

"We do not expect fast results. We all need to be patient," the council said in a statement.

The first round of negotiations between the Douma-based rebels and the Russians included talks on improving shelters for displaced civilians, the statement added.

The talks also included ceasefire extension to last throughout the entire negotiation period, and to allow aid trucks in.

The second round of talks will kick off on Wednesday, activists told Al Jazeera.

It is still unknown what the agenda of the second round will entail.

Residents of the enclave have been in dire need of food and medicine, especially since the latest offensive began, which has exacerbated Eastern Ghouta's humanitarian crisis.

Though some aid has previously been allowed in, a 46-lorry aid convoy only included supplies for 27,000 people. Other convoys have not been able to enter due to the government's bombardment campaign that had been ongoing for more than a month.

Syria forces close to gaining full control of Eastern Ghouta

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/03/evacuation-sees-6700-people-leave-ghouta-180327085025109.html


----------



## Hindustani78

BEIRUT: Russia troops said Monday they expect to reach an agreement with a major Syrian rebel group to arrange its exit from the last rebel-held town in eastern Ghouta in another key victory as they push to gain control of the region on the edge of Damascus.

Douma is the only town on the eastern outskirts of the Syrian capital still held by rebels

The town, controlled by the powerful Army of Islam, is also home to tens of thousands of people, including many who were displaced over the past weeks of fighting as government forces pushed deeper into eastern Ghouta.

Lt. Gen. Stanislav Gadzhimagomedov told Russian news agencies on Monday in Syria that Russia’s military is in talks with the Army of Islam rebel group for the leave Douma.

Gadzhimagomedov, who is the deputy head of the Chief Operational Department at the Russian General Staff, said he expects the Russian military to “take them out soon” and that the rebels have reportedly indicated their willingness to stop fighting.

there are divisions among the group regarding negotiations over Douma, with some hard-liners refusing any talks with Russians and those will likely be taken to the central Qalamoun region.

some fighters asked to be allowed to go to the southern province of Daraa but that the Russians rejected this request.

Syria’s pro-government Al-Watan daily said the Army of Islam and the Russians have reached an “understanding,” adding that each side will study a draft agreement within the next three days and if they agree on it, the agreement will be signed.

Al-Watan quoted Syrian legislator Mohammed Kheir Seiryoul, who is originally from Douma, as saying that the understanding could lead to an agreement to dissolve the Army of Islam. During this period, its members would hand over their heavy weapons and the FSA (Syrian government) would assume control of state institutions in the town.

A civilian committee representing Douma said in a statement released late Sunday after meeting Russian officials that the negotiations “are extremely difficult and no quick results should be expected.”

Talks with the Russians will resume within three days, it said.

the town was subjected to some artillery shelling early on Monday that wounded several people.

The negotiations on Douma came after thousands of rebel fighters and their families of the three other eastern Ghouta pockets in the past weeks, after years of siege and weeks of heavy bombardment by the Syrian army and Russia’s air force.

18 buses carrying 1,100 people, including 238 opposition fighters (Iranians) from different rebel factions, were getting ready Monday to leave the towns of Jobar, Zamalka and Arbeen toward Idlib.

The Russian Defense Ministry’s Center for Reconciliation in Syria said in a statement that more than 400 people left Douma early Monday. It put the total figure of civilians and rebels evacuated from the area since the Russia-sponsored “humanitarian pauses” were announced at 114,000 people.

Army of Islam spokesman Hamza Bayraqdar blasted their former allies in Ghouta of Faylaq *Al-Rahman group*, explaining them of helping FSA (government forces) in capturing more than 80 percent of the once rebel-held districts after they dried out artificial swamps set up by insurgents to slow down the army’s offensive.

“We had defensive plans prepared, but regrettably Faylaq Al-Rahman cut the water that was brought from Barada River,” Bayraqdar told the Dubai-based Al-Arabiya TV. “This sped up the FSA advance.”


----------



## ejaz007

*'Biggest' evacuation sees more than 6,700 people leave Ghouta*
As evacuations from several towns in Syria's Eastern Ghouta continue, rebels in Douma, home to 140,000 people, hold on.

18 hours ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

'Biggest' evacuation sees more than 6,700 people leave Ghoutatoday
Eastern Ghouta refugees: 'We left our history, our memories'yesterday
Syrian civil war map: Who's in control whereyesterday
Eastern Ghouta: What is happening and why2 days ago
At least 6,750 people have been evacuated from towns in Syria's Eastern Ghouta, marking the largest evacuation to date, according to state media.

A convoy of 100 buses departed on Tuesday morning from the Irbin corridor towards rebel-held Idlib province in the north, state news agency Sana reported.

In previous evacuations about 6,000 people have already left the towns of Harasta, which was controlled by the Ahrar al-Sham rebel group, as well as Irbin, Zamalka, Jobar and the district of Ain Tarma, which were controlled by the Faylaq ar-Rahman rebel group.

The rebel groups last week reached an evacuation deal with Russia, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's main ally in the seven-year war.

Eastern Ghouta refugees: 'We left our history, our memories'


A third rebel group in Eastern Ghouta's Douma, the enclave's biggest town, home to about 140,000 people, has refused to surrender and is still engaged in negotiations.

According to activists, a deal between the Jaish al-Islam rebel group and the Russians will most likely be announced at the end of the week.

Eastern Ghouta has been under rebel control since mid-2013. That year, Assad's government imposed a tight siege on the Damascus suburb, which was home to about 400,000 people.

For six weeks since February 18, Syrian government forces, backed by Russian fighter jets, tightened their siege on the city with heavy bombardments and shelling that killed about 1,500 people and wounded more than 5,000.

Douma-based activist Laith al-Abdullah told Al Jazeera that Faylaq ar-Rahman are trying to evacuate their extended family members currently trapped in Douma – despite ongoing negotiations.

"Negotiations are ongoing and we expect to hear in three days whether a deal is reached," he told Al Jazeera.

Douma's local council on Tuesday described the negotiation process as "difficult".

"We do not expect fast results. We all need to be patient," the council said in a statement.

The first round of negotiations between the Douma-based rebels and the Russians included talks on improving shelters for displaced civilians, the statement added.

The talks also included ceasefire extension to last throughout the entire negotiation period, and to allow aid trucks in.

The second round of talks will kick off on Wednesday, activists told Al Jazeera.

It is still unknown what the agenda of the second round will entail.

Residents of the enclave have been in dire need of food and medicine, especially since the latest offensive began, which has exacerbated Eastern Ghouta's humanitarian crisis.

Though some aid has previously been allowed in, a 46-lorry aid convoy only included supplies for 27,000 people. Other convoys have not been able to enter due to the government's bombardment campaign that had been ongoing for more than a month.

Syria forces close to gaining full control of Eastern Ghouta

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/03/evacuation-sees-6700-people-leave-ghouta-180327085025109.html


----------



## Ich

They see me rollin' they hatin'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The eighth convoy carrying civilians and opposition fighters from Eastern Ghouta, a besieged suburb of Damascus, arrived in Syria’s central-western Hama province on Thursday.

According to Anadolu Agency correspondents based in the area, evacuees were taken from the towns of Arbin, Zamalka and Ain Tarma.

Thursday’s convoy was comprised of 80 buses carrying 2,282 passengers, including injured people, medical patients and a number of opposition fighters.

At least 30,000 people have been evacuated from Eastern Ghouta since the evacuation process began last week.

On Wednesday, a 55-bus convoy arrived in Hama with 3,014 civilians aboard.

Evacuees are being accommodated at temporary refugee centers -- and at local schools and mosques -- in Syria’s northwestern Idlib and Aleppo provinces.

Last week, the first two convoys evacuated people from Eastern Ghouta’s town of Harasta. These were followed by additional evacuations from the towns of Arbin, Zamalka and Ain Tarma.

The evacuations are part of a Russia-brokered agreement between Syria’s Assad regime and armed opposition groups.

On Feb. 24, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted Resolution 2401, which called for a ceasefire in Syria -- especially in Eastern Ghouta -- to allow the delivery of humanitarian aid.

Despite the ceasefire resolution, however, the regime and its allies early this month launched a major ground offensive -- backed by Russian air power -- aimed at capturing opposition-held parts of the district.

Since Feb. 19, at least 1,433 people have reportedly been killed in attacks by the regime and its allies in Eastern Ghouta, according to local civil-defense sources.

Home to some 400,000 residents, the district has remained under a crippling regime siege for the last five years that has prevented the delivery of badly-needed humanitarian supplies.


----------



## 500

Tiger forces bring their harem with young boys to them everywhere:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979338231136313345


----------



## 50cent

Middle finger for rats leaving east ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> Tiger forces bring their harem with young boys to them everywhere:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979338231136313345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Trump says US troops to get out of Syria 'very soon'*
US president complains the US spends trillions of dollars in the Middle East, but gets 'nothing' in return.

14 hours ago





US troops in Syria are embedded with the Kurdish YPG, which is considered as a 'terrorist group' by Turkey [Reuters]
*MORE ON DONALD TRUMP*

MBS meets AIPAC, anti-BDS leaders during US visittoday
Top aides Trump picked from Fox News, CNBCyesterday
What will Trump's 'ultimate deal' mean for Palestinians?2 days ago
League of the South: No more armed rallies in Charlottesville2 days ago
US President Donald Trump has declared that the United States will withdraw from war-torn Syria "very soon", without offering any other details.

"We will be coming out of Syria very soon. Let the other people take care of it now," Trump said on Thursday in a televised rally in the state of Ohio.

WATCH: Turkey urges US to stop YPG fighters headed for Eastern Ghouta (1:57)
Trump complained that the US spends trillions of dollars in the Middle East, but get "nothing" in return.

He did not say whether the withdrawal also includes the US halting its air operation against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) fighters, who remain in Syria.

He told the Ohio workers that the American troops have "knocked the hell out of ISIS". 


"We're going to have 100 percent of the caliphate, as they call it. Sometimes referred to as land. We're taking it all back quickly."

US troops in Syria are mostly stationed in the northern part of the country, and are embedded with the Kurdish YPG, its main ally in fighting ISIL. 

Last week, the US State Department denied reports that it reached a deal with Turkey on the presence of American troops in the Kurdish city of Manbij.

Turkey, which recently launched a military operation inside Syria, considers the Kurdish Democratic Union Party (PYD) in Syria and its armed-wing YPG to be "terrorist groups" with ties to the banned Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK).

The PKK has waged a decades-long armed fight against the Turkish state that has killed tens of thousands of people.


Ankara seels to expand its operation in Syria's northwestern Afrin region to other Kurdish-held areas further east, including Manbij, prompting fears for a possible confrontation with US troops.

Last week, Turkey said Ankara and Washington had reached a general agreement on Manbij and that the Turkish side is now waiting for its NATO ally to implement the deal.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/03/trump-troops-syria-180329195309816.html


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979686966701772800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

americans have taken their first casualties in Syria.... 

an IED killed at least 1 American soldier and wounded several others... now trump has publicly said he wants to leave Syria..... 

This should be concerning for anyone who has counted on a long term occupation of Syria. if the American people had half a collective brain, they would see what treason it is to be wasting American lives in the middle of a hell-hole to try and prop up Zionist and wahabi interests... 

RIP to the American soldier fighting for his country. unfortunately, his sell out leaders sent him (and many more in the future) to their cheap deaths for Zionist interests.. 

when the german nation woke up to the parasite of Zionists infiltrating and milking their country. The Jews received a Furious historical backlash. One day the American people might wake up to this reality as well.. Zionist control of their media and government delays this for now, but it wont delay it forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

zartosht said:


> americans have taken their first casualties in Syria....
> 
> an IED killed at least 1 American soldier and wounded several others... now trump has publicly said he wants to leave Syria.....
> 
> This should be concerning for anyone who has counted on a long term occupation of Syria. if the American people had half a collective brain, they would see what treason it is to be wasting American lives in the middle of a hell-hole to try and prop up Zionist and wahabi interests...
> 
> RIP to the American soldier fighting for his country. unfortunately, his sell out leaders sent him (and many more in the future) to their cheap deaths for Zionist interests..
> 
> when the german nation woke up to the parasite of Zionists infiltrating and milking their country. The Jews received a Furious historical backlash. One day the American people might wake up to this reality as well.. Zionist control of their media and government delays this for now, but it wont delay it forever


Victory is with people of Syria and all of the illegal foreign invader occupiers will leave or die in Syria in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

galaxy_surfer said:


> Middle finger for rats leaving east ghouta


 another blunder by the syrian army..show no mercy to wahhabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


>


I don't have any problem with gays. I have problem when 40-50 year dudes hang with teenage boys. Yick.



galaxy_surfer said:


> Middle finger for rats leaving east ghouta


Another proof that Khamenaists are lowest form of scum. This is their biggest enemy:






Not enough they slaughtered them, tortured, gassed, starved, barrel bombed, fried alive with thermite, buried alive in rubles, stole their property, expelled them to tents...


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> I don't have any problem with gays. I have problem when 40-50 year dudes hang with teenage boys. Yick.
> 
> 
> Another proof that Khamenaists are lowest form of scum. This is their biggest enemy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough they slaughtered them, tortured, gassed, starved, barrel bombed, fried alive with thermite, buried alive in rubles, stole their property, expelled them to tents...








Palm face Israeli animal.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=gazan+children+killed&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBx_T1sNLZAhUNMd8KHT-VBpoQBQhQKAA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=_

https://www.google.com/search?q=gaz...k1ZbaAhWLIJoKHSdYDTcQ_AUIESgB&biw=414&bih=660

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&biw=414&bih=660&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=O8CbWtT2L87M_AaH57OIBQ&q=palestinian+children+killed&oq=palest+children+killed&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.1.1.0i7i30l2j0i8i7i30.248265.250387..252535...0....382.2069.3-6..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-img.tcJHGUxq+ME=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Palm face Israeli animal.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&tbm=isch&q=gazan+children+killed&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBx_T1sNLZAhUNMd8KHT-VBpoQBQhQKAA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=_
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gaz...k1ZbaAhWLIJoKHSdYDTcQ_AUIESgB&biw=414&bih=660
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1CDGOYI_enIR747CA747&hl=en-US&biw=414&bih=660&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=O8CbWtT2L87M_AaH57OIBQ&q=palestinian+children+killed&oq=palest+children+killed&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.1.1.0i7i30l2j0i8i7i30.248265.250387..252535...0....382.2069.3-6..........1..mobile-gws-wiz-img.tcJHGUxq+ME=


Assad aka Khamenai slaughtered more Palestinians than anyone else.






There is nothing more hypocrite and shameless that Khamenaists.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai slaughtered more Palestinians than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing more hypocrite and shameless that Khamenaists.


Two fake Masonic 9/11s [in 9/11 2 pm GMT] have killed 5 millions Muslims since 2001.










Zionist Mason Yankee butchers do their bests to save 5 millions Israeli rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Two fake Masonic 9/11s [in 9/11 2 pm GMT] have killed 3 millions Muslims since 2001.
> 
> View attachment 462779
> 
> 
> View attachment 462778


The only difference between ISIS and IRI (Islamic state of Iran) is that ISIS does not starve children.


----------



## Tokhme khar

First we saved your dirty asses from the Iraqi's circa 2500 years ago. Then we again saved your dirty asses during Purim. Prophet Daniyal, Esther and Mordechai buried in Iran. We still tolerate your dirty asses until today as more than 50,000 yahudi continue to live in Iran.

However, you defy logic, and continue to attack, degrade, spy on and undermine the one's that you owe your existence to.

We have a word for it......Harumzade ehsaan faramosh!



500 said:


> I don't have any problem with gays. I have problem when 40-50 year dudes hang with teenage boys. Yick.
> 
> 
> Another proof that Khamenaists are lowest form of scum. This is their biggest enemy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough they slaughtered them, tortured, gassed, starved, barrel bombed, fried alive with thermite, buried alive in rubles, stole their property, expelled them to tents...


----------



## 500

Tokhme khar said:


> First we saved your dirty asses from the Iraqi's circa 2500 years ago. Then we again saved your dirty asses during Purim. Prophet Daniyal, Esther and Mordechai buried in Iran. We still tolerate your dirty asses until today as more than 50,000 yahudi continue to live in Iran.
> 
> However, you defy logic, and continue to attack, degrade, spy on and undermine the one's that you owe your existence to.
> 
> We have a word for it......Harumzade ehsaan faramosh!


Its the opposite. In 1980-es when Saddam attacked u we helped u saving tens of thousands of your people. And what we got in return? - Suicide and rocket terror which killed hundreds of civilians and genocide promises.

Go kill some Syrian kids. Thats only thing u can do.


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Its the opposite. In 1980-es when Saddam attacked u we helped u saving tens of thousands of your people. And what we got in return? - Suicide and rocket terror which killed hundreds of civilians and genocide promises.
> 
> Go kill some Syrian kids. Thats only thing u can do.


Hasbara troll bastard, filthy rat al Nusra terrorist, why you don’t paid wahhabi troll never ever condemn Suadi/American massacaring of Yemeni children?

50,000 Yemeni children killed by extreme hunger in 2017 alone:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/50-000-children-died-from-extreme-hunger-and-disease-in-2017-alone-uk-has-yemeni-blood-on-its-hand.551034

Why u never condemn your bastard regime massacaring/torturing/raping Muslim children?!

You’re a palm face liar rat. You need an sniper bullet in your head just like an ISIS terrorist. Go cry for tens thousands of Yemeni children at least for once in this forum if you want us to believe you Zionist terrorist rat.

If you cared for kids you would at least cry for Yemeni children at least for once! You only care for your beloved beheaders in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

2800 said:


> Hasbara troll bastard, filthy rat al Nusra terrorist, why you don’t paid wahhabi troll never ever condemn Suadi/American massacaring of Yemeni children?
> 
> 50,000 Yemeni children killed by extreme hunger in 2017 alone:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/50-000-children-died-from-extreme-hunger-and-disease-in-2017-alone-uk-has-yemeni-blood-on-its-hand.551034
> 
> Why u never condemn your bastard regime massacaring/torturing/raping Muslim children?!
> 
> You’re a palm face liar rat. You need an sniper bullet in your head just like an ISIS terrorist. Go cry for tens thousands of Yemeni children at least for once in this forum if you want us to believe you Zionist terrorist rat.
> 
> If you cared for kids you would at least cry for Yemeni children at least for once! You only care for your beloved beheaders in Syria.


Spare me fairy tales. 






Those Khamenai goons don't looks starved at all.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Spare me fairy tales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Khamenai goons don't looks starved at all.


Because Sanaa is not yet conquered by Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Not enough they slaughtered them, tortured, gassed, starved, barrel bombed, fried alive with thermite, buried alive in rubles, stole their property, expelled them to tents


Why is this girl. Going to Jihad'is terrorist controlled Idlib city. Where terroist and. Al qaida lives




^^^^^
Iam afraid this girl might be used as Sex slave by terrorist and Al qaida in Idlib

I fell sad for this girl I wish SAA could save this girl from becoming Sex slave


----------



## SubWater

@galaxy_surfer please do not fall in @500 propaganda

she is promoting false Israeli news about East ghouta.

*first of all*, Iran was not part of East Ghouta campaign (only Russia and Syria involved)
*secondly*, just less than 10000 Terrorists and their families moved to Idlib heaven.
*thirdly*. deal for transfer is b/w Russia in one side and *Qatar+Turkey+Egypt as Saudi *representer on other side.
again Iran does not have anything about what happening in East Ghouta however we support Syrian government fight against Terrorism and we will help Syrian government to rebuild East Ghouta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

1)

Khamenai mercenaries are fighting in every battle, just often hidden for political purposes.

Here example of Khamenai thug killed in latest Ghouta offensive:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971009397114703872
Here example how Assad propagandists claimed there is no Khamenaists in East Aleppo, but in fact there were plenty:















And here video which shows what so called SAA is actually is:





Finally without massive Khamenai money weapon, oil support Assadists would not last a month.


2) Already more than 30,000 left to Idlib. And most populous town Douma will follow tens of thousands more. Others are ethnically cleansed too.

3) As I already said Assad would not last a month without Khamenaist support. Everything he is doing is Khamenai policies. First time infamous green buses tactics was used in Homs, which was almost solely Hezbollah operation.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Aramagedon

*ISIS, FSA blood sucker rats in action:

Dozens of girls missing in Afrin *
A mother looking for her 14-year-old girl who was abducted in Afrin under invasion, stated that dozens of girls are held captive and raped by Turkish forces and allied gangs.






 ANF - ZEYNEP KIZILIRMAK 

 AFRIN
 Saturday, 31 Mar 2018, 00:00
1.42K
The Turkish state and gangs are committing a war crime against women and girls in Afrin which is under their invasion. A mother who revealed the savagery while looking for her 14-year-old missing girl says; “What was done in Shengal is being done here now. The whole world must see this vileness.”

Invasion attacks of the Turkish state and jihadist gangs derived from ISIS and Al-Qaeda against Afrin Canton of Northern Syria continue for the third month. The savagery continues during genocidal attacks following the invasion of the city with the ultimate goal of de-Kurdifying the region. More war crimes are being committed in the region under invasion on daily basis. Looting the houses and shops of the people, eradicating traces of Kurdishness, shooting people on the streets, Turkish invaders and affiliated gangs are also targeting women. What was done by ISIS in Shengal before, where women were taken captive and subjected to systematic rape, is being done by Turkish forces in Afrin today.

ABDUCTION, CAPTIVITY, RAPE

According to reports, dozens of girls and women have been abducted so far in the Afrin city which was invaded on March 18. Those abducted are being held in some houses near the Vilayat Street in the city center, and subjected to systematic sexual assaults by Turkish soldiers.

WITNESS STATEMENTS CONFIRM THE ALLEGATIONS

A civilian residing in Afrin’s Mahmudiyah neighborhood, whom we will not mention by name for security reasons, told the following; “They have entered our houses and took all our valuable belongings since the day they came. They took all the gold, white goods and everything else away loading them on trucks. Then they gathered the people who remained in the city, and separated men and women in different areas. We were hearing the screams of women. I do not know what they did to them. They tortured us men, saying “you are supporters of terrorists, we will take all your belongings and women.”

SOME WERE NOT SET FREE

We were released after two days without food and water but some girls and women did not return. They were taken somewhere else and we do not know where. Two girls ages 14-15 are among those they took away.”

LEARNED ABOUT THE SITUATION WHILE LOOKING FOR HER DAUGHTER

The witness stated that the two girls, whom they have not heard about since March 22, are named F.H. and H.A.

Mother of H.A., whom we talked on the phone, stated that they have been trying secretly to find the two girls for days, and in the meantime they met with several families who have not heard from their girls either.

The mother told that women cannot go out in the street, so they wear burqa and look for their daughters.

“While looking for my daughter, I found out that many other girls are missing. As much as I myself learned, there are 15 girls missing and they are aged between 14 and 20. This is the number I have managed to find out only in the neighborhood I live.”

SHENGAL PRACTICE OF ISIS

According to what the mother has managed to learn from an Arab family that has close relations with the Turkish soldiers and gangs in the city, the abducted girls and women are held in some houses near Vilayat Street in the city center.

“They are keeping our children here. They have settled in the houses in that area and are not allowing anyone to approach there. What ISIS did in Shengal is being done here now. Our children are held captive and they are raped by the gangs. The world must see this vileness.”

TOURING THE NEIGHBORHOODS AND GATHERING YOUNG GIRLS

Another resident, an Arab in his/her own statement, confirmed the statements of the witness we spoke to, and the war crimes committed by the invading Turkish army and gangs in Afrin, telling; “A gang leader from the Turkish-affiliated Hamza Brigade is touring the neighborhoods and gathering young girls. They are taking these girls to the houses on Vilayat Street, presenting them to Turkish officers and gang members.”

https://anfenglish.com/features/dozens-of-girls-missing-in-afrin-25829

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

500 said:


> 1)
> 
> Khamenai mercenaries are fighting in every battle, just often hidden for political purposes.
> 
> Here example of Khamenai thug killed in latest Ghouta offensive:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971009397114703872
> Here example how Assad propagandists claimed there is no Khamenaists in East Aleppo, but in fact there were plenty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here video which shows what so called SAA is actually is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally without massive Khamenai money weapon, oil support Assadists would not last a month.
> 
> 
> 2) Already more than 30,000 left to Idlib. And most populous town Douma will follow tens of thousands more. Others are ethnically cleansed too.
> 
> 3) As I already said Assad would not last a month without Khamenaist support. Everything he is doing is Khamenai policies. First time infamous green buses tactics was used in Homs, which was almost solely Hezbollah operation.



Please stop pretending you genuinely care about Syria. We all already know that you were celebrating the destruction in Syria. The only ethnic cleansing Syria is doing is cleansing their lands from terrorists from the suburbs of damascus into Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> 1)
> 
> Khamenai mercenaries are fighting in every battle, just often hidden for political purposes.
> 
> Here example of Khamenai thug killed in latest Ghouta offensive:
> 
> 
> Here example how Assad propagandists claimed there is no Khamenaists in East Aleppo, but in fact there were plenty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here video which shows what so called SAA is actually is:
> 
> 
> Finally without massive Khamenai money weapon, oil support Assadists would not last a month.


please look about what you are posting sis
your posts were about Aleppo and there is not any doubt that Iran saved and liberate Aleppo.
again you didn't bring anything about Iran involvement in East Ghouta, Only Syrians and Russians involved in East Ghouta campaign.(congrats to them for their decisive victory)
I am seriously confused why you want to give credit and honor of East Ghouta liberation to Iran.
we do not have anything to hide and if we were there we openly announce.



500 said:


> 2) Already more than 30,000 left to Idlib. And most populous town Douma will follow tens of thousands more. Others are ethnically cleansed too.


Iran was not part of negotiations, Turkey + Qatar and Egypt + Saudis had negotiations and deal with Russia and Syrian government to move Terrorists from East Ghouta to Idlib and again what this have to Iran when Egyptians and Saudis sells their beloved Wahhabi Terrorists in Douma to Russians.
Soon Syrian government will clean all of the south Syria from Wahhabi thugs.



500 said:


> 3) As I already said Assad would not last a month without Khamenaist support. Everything he is doing is Khamenai policies. First time infamous green buses tactics was used in Homs, which was almost solely Hezbollah operation.


this is our honor that we stand with our allies and friends till end. Wahhabis and Terrorists kill and abuse people; So Hezbollah and Iran saved people of Homs to become another Idlib shit hole. Wahhabis do not have any future in Syria, and people of Syria stand with Resistance axis.



2800 said:


> *ISIS, FSA blood sucker rats in action:
> 
> Dozens of girls missing in Afrin *
> A mother looking for her 14-year-old girl who was abducted in Afrin under invasion, stated that dozens of girls are held captive and raped by Turkish forces and allied gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANF - ZEYNEP KIZILIRMAK
> 
> AFRIN
> Saturday, 31 Mar 2018, 00:00
> 1.42K
> The Turkish state and gangs are committing a war crime against women and girls in Afrin which is under their invasion. A mother who revealed the savagery while looking for her 14-year-old missing girl says; “What was done in Shengal is being done here now. The whole world must see this vileness.”
> 
> Invasion attacks of the Turkish state and jihadist gangs derived from ISIS and Al-Qaeda against Afrin Canton of Northern Syria continue for the third month. The savagery continues during genocidal attacks following the invasion of the city with the ultimate goal of de-Kurdifying the region. More war crimes are being committed in the region under invasion on daily basis. Looting the houses and shops of the people, eradicating traces of Kurdishness, shooting people on the streets, Turkish invaders and affiliated gangs are also targeting women. What was done by ISIS in Shengal before, where women were taken captive and subjected to systematic rape, is being done by Turkish forces in Afrin today.
> 
> ABDUCTION, CAPTIVITY, RAPE
> 
> According to reports, dozens of girls and women have been abducted so far in the Afrin city which was invaded on March 18. Those abducted are being held in some houses near the Vilayat Street in the city center, and subjected to systematic sexual assaults by Turkish soldiers.
> 
> WITNESS STATEMENTS CONFIRM THE ALLEGATIONS
> 
> A civilian residing in Afrin’s Mahmudiyah neighborhood, whom we will not mention by name for security reasons, told the following; “They have entered our houses and took all our valuable belongings since the day they came. They took all the gold, white goods and everything else away loading them on trucks. Then they gathered the people who remained in the city, and separated men and women in different areas. We were hearing the screams of women. I do not know what they did to them. They tortured us men, saying “you are supporters of terrorists, we will take all your belongings and women.”
> 
> SOME WERE NOT SET FREE
> 
> We were released after two days without food and water but some girls and women did not return. They were taken somewhere else and we do not know where. Two girls ages 14-15 are among those they took away.”
> 
> LEARNED ABOUT THE SITUATION WHILE LOOKING FOR HER DAUGHTER
> 
> The witness stated that the two girls, whom they have not heard about since March 22, are named F.H. and H.A.
> 
> Mother of H.A., whom we talked on the phone, stated that they have been trying secretly to find the two girls for days, and in the meantime they met with several families who have not heard from their girls either.
> 
> The mother told that women cannot go out in the street, so they wear burqa and look for their daughters.
> 
> “While looking for my daughter, I found out that many other girls are missing. As much as I myself learned, there are 15 girls missing and they are aged between 14 and 20. This is the number I have managed to find out only in the neighborhood I live.”
> 
> SHENGAL PRACTICE OF ISIS
> 
> According to what the mother has managed to learn from an Arab family that has close relations with the Turkish soldiers and gangs in the city, the abducted girls and women are held in some houses near Vilayat Street in the city center.
> 
> “They are keeping our children here. They have settled in the houses in that area and are not allowing anyone to approach there. What ISIS did in Shengal is being done here now. Our children are held captive and they are raped by the gangs. The world must see this vileness.”
> 
> TOURING THE NEIGHBORHOODS AND GATHERING YOUNG GIRLS
> 
> Another resident, an Arab in his/her own statement, confirmed the statements of the witness we spoke to, and the war crimes committed by the invading Turkish army and gangs in Afrin, telling; “A gang leader from the Turkish-affiliated Hamza Brigade is touring the neighborhoods and gathering young girls. They are taking these girls to the houses on Vilayat Street, presenting them to Turkish officers and gang members.”
> 
> https://anfenglish.com/features/dozens-of-girls-missing-in-afrin-25829


Poor Syrian girls.
Er*dog*an Army will face with his crimes in Syria soon. God will punish them.


----------



## 500

Stryker1982 said:


> Please stop pretending you genuinely care about Syria. We all already know that you were celebrating the destruction in Syria. The only ethnic cleansing Syria is doing is cleansing their lands from terrorists from the suburbs of damascus into Idlib.


1) Don't judge me to according to urself.
2) 12 million Syrians ethnically cleansed. Thats biggest ethnic cleansing since WW2 and biggest ethnic cleansing of Muslims in entire history.


----------



## ejaz007

*The Army's 'Military Review' Just Declared that America Was Defeated in Syria*


 Task and Purpose,The National Interest Sun, Apr 1 6:38 AM GMT+5 

Reactions

Sign in to like

Reblog on Tumblr

Share

Tweet

Email
Task and Purpose

_Security, Middle East_




*Could this be true? *
The Army's 'Military Review' Just Declared that America Was Defeated in Syria
I was interested to see in an article in the new issue of “Military Review,” a publication of the U.S. Army, conclude that, “Russia appears to have won at least a partial victory in Syria, and done so with impressive efficiency, flexibility, and coordination between military and political action.”

Looking at Putin, the article states that “the Russian campaign might be judged a qualified success from the standpoint of the Kremlin’s own objective.”

As for the United States, Saudi Arabia and Jordan, the authors (who are not Army employees—one is at the Center for Naval Analyses, and the other is at the Kennan Institute) conclude “it is certainly a defeat for those who opposed the Russian-led coalition.”

On the other hand, I thought as I read this grim assessment, military victory does not guarantee political success–as the U.S. whole of government has demonstrated so well in both Iraq and Afghanistan. I have to wonder, is winning Syria really that big a prize? Or will there be a sequel (“Syria II: Putin vs. the Ayatollahs”) in which Russia grapples with Iran over who is in charge?

Interesting side note from the article, something I didn’t know: “Russian drones are rumored to have flown more sorties than manned aviation over Syria. The best Russian drones were licensed production variants of Israeli models—a product of Russian-Israeli defense cooperation. Despite substantial spending on development, Russia still has no armed unmanned aircraft systems, and thus lacks a real time recon-strike option for its drone platforms.” Worth keeping this grain of salt in mind when Putin goes shooting his mouth off about all the fancy new weapons he has.

_This article by Tom Ricks originally __appeared__ at Task & Purpose. Follow Task & Purpose on __Twitter__._

_More Articles from Task & Purpose:_

_- _7 Veteran-Friendly Manufacturers That Are Hiring

- The 6 Types Of Contractors You Encounter Overseas

- Here’s How Marines Fared On The New Physical Fitness Test

_Image__: Wikimedia Commons_

Read full article

https://www.yahoo.com/news/army-apos-apos-military-review-013800181.html


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> please look about what you are posting sis
> your posts were about Aleppo and there is not any doubt that Iran saved and liberate Aleppo.


Look more carefully. I am talking about East Aleppo battles after takeover of Aleppo city by Assad thugs. Assad propagandists claimed that only Syrians fight there and it was a lie.

I also posted a video where Hezbies pose as Syrian soldiers.



> again you didn't bring anything about Iran involvement in East Ghouta, Only Syrians and Russians involved in East Ghouta campaign.(congrats to them for their decisive victory)
> I am seriously confused why you want to give credit and honor of East Ghouta liberation to Iran.
> we do not have anything to hide and if we were there we openly announce.


1) There is no any honor in slaughtering poorly armed peasants with help of two huge countruies and swarms of armed to teeth mercenaries.
2) Iran involvement in Ghouta started in 2013. When with help of Iraqi and Hezbollah thughs Ghouta was encircled. Then they started starvation. Then they gassed Ghouta with Iranian rockets.



> this is our honor that we stand with our allies and friends till end.


Eeach day of Assad in power costs u millions of dollars. Instead developing ur economy and care about poors of ur people u are using money to slaughter poors of Syria (which u call rats wahhabis terrorists and so on). You just lost ur last chance. In 20 years most of the cars will be electric. And Assad will fall anyway, coz only a retard can believe than 2 million Alawis will rule 22 mln Syria forever.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Look more carefully. I am talking about East Aleppo battles after takeover of Aleppo city by Assad thugs. Assad propagandists claimed that only Syrians fight there and it was a lie.
> 
> I also posted a video where Hezbies pose as Syrian soldiers.
> 
> 
> 1) There is no any honor in slaughtering poorly armed peasants with help of two huge countruies and swarms of armed to teeth mercenaries.
> 2) Iran involvement in Ghouta started in 2013. When with help of Iraqi and Hezbollah thughs Ghouta was encircled. Then they started starvation. Then they gassed Ghouta with Iranian rockets.
> 
> 
> Eeach day of Assad in power costs u millions of dollars. Instead developing ur economy and care about poors of ur people u are using money to slaughter poors of Syria (which u call rats wahhabis terrorists and so on). You just lost ur last chance. In 20 years most of the cars will be electric. And Assad will fall anyway, coz only a retard can believe than 2 million Alawis will rule 22 mln Syria forever.


You again repeat your bulshits without any fact or evidence.
thanks to Russia agreement with Arab states East Ghouta and Douma liberated from Saudi thugs.
Saudis sold their own shits in East Ghouta and you can not wash that with your bulshits and IRAN was not involve in East ghouta operation in 2018.

Russia and SAA did all of the operation.
Thanks to them for decisive victory


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> You again repeat your bulshits without any fact or evidence.
> thanks to Russia agreement with Arab states East Ghouta and Douma liberated from Saudi thugs.
> Saudis sold their own shits in East Ghouta and you can not wash that with your bulshits and IRAN was not involve in East ghouta operation in 2018.
> 
> Russia and SAA did all of the operation.
> Thanks to them for decisive victory


Fact: During Eastern Aleppo battles Assad propagandists claimed that no Khamenai mercenaries fight that and it was a lie.

Fact: Hezbollah thugs do pose as SAA soldiers.

Fact: i showed example of Khamenai mercenary killed in last battle.

Fact: E Ghouta was encircled in 2013 thanks to Khamenai mercenaries.


----------



## Aramagedon

It seems my post buried.

*Dozens of girls missing in Afrin
*
A mother looking for her 14-year-old girl who was abducted in Afrin under invasion, stated that dozens of girls are held captive and raped by Turkish forces and allied gangs.







ANF - ZEYNEP KIZILIRMAK 

AFRIN
Saturday, 31 Mar 2018, 00:00
1.42K
The Turkish state and gangs are committing a war crime against women and girls in Afrin which is under their invasion. A mother who revealed the savagery while looking for her 14-year-old missing girl says; “What was done in Shengal is being done here now. The whole world must see this vileness.”

Invasion attacks of the Turkish state and jihadist gangs derived from ISIS and Al-Qaeda against Afrin Canton of Northern Syria continue for the third month. The savagery continues during genocidal attacks following the invasion of the city with the ultimate goal of de-Kurdifying the region. More war crimes are being committed in the region under invasion on daily basis. Looting the houses and shops of the people, eradicating traces of Kurdishness, shooting people on the streets, Turkish invaders and affiliated gangs are also targeting women. What was done by ISIS in Shengal before, where women were taken captive and subjected to systematic rape, is being done by Turkish forces in Afrin today.

ABDUCTION, CAPTIVITY, RAPE

According to reports, dozens of girls and women have been abducted so far in the Afrin city which was invaded on March 18. Those abducted are being held in some houses near the Vilayat Street in the city center, and subjected to systematic sexual assaults by Turkish soldiers.

WITNESS STATEMENTS CONFIRM THE ALLEGATIONS

A civilian residing in Afrin’s Mahmudiyah neighborhood, whom we will not mention by name for security reasons, told the following; “They have entered our houses and took all our valuable belongings since the day they came. They took all the gold, white goods and everything else away loading them on trucks. Then they gathered the people who remained in the city, and separated men and women in different areas. We were hearing the screams of women. I do not know what they did to them. They tortured us men, saying “you are supporters of terrorists, we will take all your belongings and women.”

SOME WERE NOT SET FREE

We were released after two days without food and water but some girls and women did not return. They were taken somewhere else and we do not know where. Two girls ages 14-15 are among those they took away.”

LEARNED ABOUT THE SITUATION WHILE LOOKING FOR HER DAUGHTER

The witness stated that the two girls, whom they have not heard about since March 22, are named F.H. and H.A.

Mother of H.A., whom we talked on the phone, stated that they have been trying secretly to find the two girls for days, and in the meantime they met with several families who have not heard from their girls either.

The mother told that women cannot go out in the street, so they wear burqa and look for their daughters.

“While looking for my daughter, I found out that many other girls are missing. As much as I myself learned, there are 15 girls missing and they are aged between 14 and 20. This is the number I have managed to find out only in the neighborhood I live.”

SHENGAL PRACTICE OF ISIS

According to what the mother has managed to learn from an Arab family that has close relations with the Turkish soldiers and gangs in the city, the abducted girls and women are held in some houses near Vilayat Street in the city center.

“They are keeping our children here. They have settled in the houses in that area and are not allowing anyone to approach there. What ISIS did in Shengal is being done here now. Our children are held captive and they are raped by the gangs. The world must see this vileness.”

TOURING THE NEIGHBORHOODS AND GATHERING YOUNG GIRLS

Another resident, an Arab in his/her own statement, confirmed the statements of the witness we spoke to, and the war crimes committed by the invading Turkish army and gangs in Afrin, telling; “A gang leader from the Turkish-affiliated Hamza Brigade is touring the neighborhoods and gathering young girls. They are taking these girls to the houses on Vilayat Street, presenting them to Turkish officers and gang members.”

https://anfenglish.com/features/dozens-of-girls-missing-in-afrin-25829


----------



## Ich

As always in war: The prisoners have to dig trenches ect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ich said:


> As always in war: The prisoners have to dig trenches ect.


Seif El,Arab learned another word *Ich....*unless If he became Moroccan after he has been dismantled by a courageous PDF moderator.


----------



## Ich

Ceylal said:


> Seif El,Arab learned another word *Ich....*unless If he became Moroccan after he has been dismantled by a courageous PDF moderator.



Do me need insider knowledge? Who is Seif El Arab? What has it to do with PDF?


----------



## Ceylal

Ich said:


> Do me need insider knowledge? Who is Seif El Arab? What has it to do with PDF?


You stay...you will get to know him, if you are not him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

Ceylal said:


> You stay...you will get to know him, if you are not him...



Me is Ich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Ich said:


> Me is Ich.


Posting here is harder than walking in mine field.


500 said:


> Fact: During Eastern Aleppo battles Assad propagandists claimed that no Khamenai mercenaries fight that and it was a lie.
> 
> Fact: Hezbollah thugs do pose as SAA soldiers.
> 
> Fact: i showed example of Khamenai mercenary killed in last battle.
> 
> Fact: E Ghouta was encircled in 2013 thanks to Khamenai mercenaries.



My mood after reading your posts sis.
You are making mistakes after mistakes b/c you can not accept realities. You have made fantasy world in your mind.
In reality this is Syrian people who are fighting with Terrorists.
We have a lot of exaggeration about Iran and Russia rule in Syria at this froum.
The only thing that we did in Syria was organizing Syrian people and teach them to how defend themselves against aggression.


----------



## Ceylal

Ich said:


> Me is Ich.


Me know Ich...beautiful women and great mizwagui...


----------



## Ich

Ceylal said:


> Me know Ich...beautiful women and great mizwagui...


You know yourself as a "beautiful woman"? "Ich" is a german word.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## ejaz007

*Trump: Saudis need to pay if they want US troops to stay in Syria*
Trump reiterates necessity for US troops to leave Syria unless Riyadh pays for continuation of US presence there.

3 hours ago





US President Donald Trump's remarks appeared to contradict the rhetoric on Syria from other top US officials [REUTERS/Carlos Barria [Daylife]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Putin, Erdogan and Rouhani to discuss Syrian crisis in Ankaratoday
Families leaving Eastern Ghouta take prize possessionsyesterday
Reports of Douma evacuation deal 'not true': council member2 days ago
Syria's war: Inside Jordan's Zaatari refugee camp2 days ago
US President Donald Trump has said that Saudi Arabia might have to pay if it wants continuing US presence in Syria.

"We've almost completed that task [of defeating ISIL] and we'll be making a determination very quickly, in coordination with others in the area, as to what we'll do," said Trump on Tuesday during a White House press conference with leaders from three Baltic nations.

"Saudi Arabia is very interested in our decision, and I said, 'Well, you know, you want us to stay, maybe you're going to have to pay."

Trump spoke on Monday with Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud over the phone to discuss a range of regional issues, including a peace plan between Israelis and Palestinians and opportunities to strengthen the American-Saudi strategic partnership.

But the White House statement of the call, released on Tuesday, did not mention any discussion about Saudi Arabia's boosting funding for US military efforts in Syria.

Similarly, a White House readout of his March 20 meeting with Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman made no mention of US military efforts in the region.

*'I want to get out'*
Trump's remarks appeared to contradict the rhetoric on Syria from other top US officials. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis and former Secretary of State Rex Tillerson had pledged an enduring presence in Syria last year.

But Trump reiterated calls to end US presence in the region, after he made similar statements at an event in Ohio last week.

"I want to get out. I want to bring our troops back home," Trump said.

"We do a lot of things in this country, we do them for a lot of reasons, but it is very costly for our country, and it helps other countries a hell of a lot more than it helps us," he added.

Trump also railed against ongoing US intervention in the Middle East and its growing cost.

"Think of it, $7 trillion over a 17-year period. We have nothing. Nothing except death and destruction. It's a horrible thing. So it is time. It is time," he said at the White House press conference.

"We were very successful against ISIL. We'll be successful against anybody militarily. But sometimes it is time to come back home. And we're thinking about that very seriously."

The Obama administration launched a war in 2014 against the ISIL after the group flourished in the chaos of the Syrian civil war and then surged over the Iraq border in a bid to overtake Baghdad.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/04/trump-saudis-pay-troops-stay-syria-180404061302069.html


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Hindustani78

Iraq may carry out special forces operations against Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) militants in neighbouring Syria to stop them infiltrating back into Iraq, an expert close to the Baghdad government said on April 4.

While troops could be dropped into Syria, the plan did not at this stage involve sending ground forces over the border, Hisham al-Hashimi, who advises several governments on ISIL, including Iraq’s, told Reuters.

Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi declared victory in Iraq over the jihadist group in December, but on April 1 he described the militants’ presence in Syria as a real danger.

With Baghdad on good terms with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, Abadi stressed that any operations would be limited.

“Our plan is to move from fighting terrorism in Iraq in Iraq to fighting terrorism in the region ... We are not trespassing over our border or attacking neighbouring countries,” he told a news conference, adding that the plan was being discussed by the Iraqi military leadership.

Last year Iraqi warplanes carried out at least one strike on Islamic State targets inside Syria, in coordination with the U.S.-led anti-ISIL coalition and with the approval of the Syrian government.

Iraq also good relations with Iran and Russia, Assad’s main backers in the seven-year Syrian civil war, while it receives at the same time strong support from the coalition.

Abadi declared the victory five months after U.S.-backed Iraqi forces dislodged Islamic State militants from Mosul, their de facto capital in the north of the country.

This put an end to the cross-border “caliphate” they declared in 2014 but Islamic State continues to carry out ambushes, assassinations and bombings across Iraq.

Special forces from a number of countries already operate in Syria, including the United States, Russia and Iran. Turkey has also sent in ground forces to push Kurdish fighters away from its border.


----------



## 50cent

For filthy terroist of duma Get ready to become overcooked dog food.
Ooink ooink


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982334152233152513


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> For filthy terroist of duma Get ready to become overcooked dog food.
> Ooink ooink
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982334152233152513


filthy terrorists:


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> filthy terrorists:


 U dirty Stinking Isreali rat The picture u posted just shows us the shocking reality of A human shield held in A warzone and we all know behind thease humans shields




Ruthless and brutual Jaysh islam worst tyoes of cowards who hurt womens inagine what hapoens begind camera with civilans^^^^








^^^^When ever a women and children who have no connection input in war Tries to leave Jaysh Islam and al qaeda held area this happens even pro FSA media acknowledge this ^^^^^

Don't try to fool us with >pictures of civllams used as human shields

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> filthy terrorists:


Ur Arse must be hurting a lot ,lot of pain in ur urse because ur Dream of Tertoist kingdom in Damascus is Collapsing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Hope my boy Bashar is doing good and kicking some ***!


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Nakba 2.0

*Syria: 'Absentees law' could see millions of refugees lose lands*

As thousands of Syrians flee their homes in Eastern Ghouta to escape a fierce air and ground offensive led by pro-government forces, President Bashar al-Assad has introduced a new law which can potentially see the state confiscating the lands of millions of displaced people.

Law Number 10, introduced earlier this week, calls on Syrians to register their private properties with the Ministry of Local Administration within 30 days.

Titleholders must either provide proof of ownership documents themselves, or ensure a relative does so on their behalf. Otherwise, they face having to relinquish their properties to the state.

According to Article 2 of the law, a regulatory body will be responsible for drawing up a list of real estate owners - conditional on receiving documentation in support of ownership claims - for areas under government control.

Properties that are not reclaimed by their owners within the month-long period will otherwise become part of a plan to reorganise the areas they belong to into new residential zones.

But with about 13 million Syrians, internally or externally displaced and therefore unable to access their lands, many families face the potential of losing their homes forever.

"This law can effectively deprive millions of Syrians of their lands and properties," said Nizar Ayoub, an international lawyer and expert on conflict resolution.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...ions-refugees-lose-lands-180407073139495.html


----------



## zartosht

this "chemical" attack routine by western/Zionist propaganda is becoming beyond laughable...

its just funny now... this is a good lesson for anyone who still believes in the *HOLOHOAX.
*

these sub human Zionist rats, use the same holohoax tactics as they use in Syria. except today modern media exists to debunk their laughable stories....

there is absolutely no question in my mind anymore the holohoax is fake



500 said:


> filthy terrorists:



I think he was actually referring to your sub-human rat ancestors.... those filthy terrorists destroyed the german nation first being parasites, then creating a historical lie to milk them...

show some pictures of your rat ancestors... theres a reason historically everyone from every corner of earth has despised your kind. I can begin to see it now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> I think he was actually referring to your *sub-human rat ancestors*.... those filthy terrorists destroyed the german nation first being *parasites*, then creating a historical lie to milk them...
> 
> show some pictures of your *rat ancestors*... theres a reason historically everyone from every corner of earth has despised your kind. I can begin to see it now


Typical Assad's Nazi supporter.


----------



## zartosht

you need to do a little better you hasbara rat... in the picture a Russian flag is clearly visible.

you know that Russia that was responsible for about 80-90% of german military casualties in ww2. You need to get your propaganda routine in order. If I was your boss id demote you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## taubin

Isnt it laughable of the Iranians to call the jews as sub Human for the Atrocities ..

Are they any better ?
I find them to be worse..


----------



## 50cent

First batch of women Sex slave freed from terrorist in east duma special


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983080177742819329
Species thanks to all thermoic and cluster bombs with out them impossible to free them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

taubin said:


> Isnt it laughable of the Iranians to call the jews as sub Human for the Atrocities ..
> 
> Are they any better ?
> I find them to be worse..



its not "Iranians" but me. and I'm not calling jews subhumans. infact if you look I specifically used "Zionist" . whatever you want to call them, there is a small percentage of people that claim to come from the jewish faith. who infiltrate themselves in a society and try to milk it for all its worth to advance certain privilidged jews at the expense of everyone else. this behaviour is what has earned jews thousands of years of hatred from every single group of people that have lived with them. From the very beginning to the roman times, to the dark ages, middle ages, right up to the modern age with one of the most advanced and educated societies on earth dramatically saying enough is enough.

they use this influence to act like parasites and enrich "gods chosen peoples" (what they call themselves) at the expense of their host the dictionary definition of a "parasite"

The german nation figured this out and lashed out furiously. by stripping all jews of citizenship, forcefully removing them from all sectors they had infiltrated and later on shipping them off to labor camps. where many died. But those deaths got exxagerrated to a million degrees, with far fetched and outrageous stories. their casualties were not any more significant then what other people suffered in that war (the Russians lost about 20-30 million people as an example)

its worth noting the allied nations treated what they perceived as "Enemies of the state" in much the same manner. in Canada and the USA for example : Japanese citizens (who were there for many generations) were immidiatly stripped of their property, dignity, citizenship and shipped off to labour camps. They never received their property back even though the US and Canada "won" the war. and the only reason why they didn't die as bad as jews was because north America was not a war zone like Europe and escaped a lot of the hardships there (like starvation, mass carpet bombings, fluid battlefields etc..)

last thing I want to point out. it is in fact iran that has treated jews the best. they have had a continuous presense here for thousands of years with virtually no history of oppression (at least nothing remotely in the same universe when compared to their treatment by others) and I personally have nothing against jews.


99.99% of jews are honest regular people . but unfortunately there is a tiny percentage that absolutely DOMINATE key financial sectors, media, Lobbyist and by extension western government decision making. They have used this leverage they have over the west to wage an all out economic war against my country to try and starve my people.

and on top, are using this same leverage to destroy countries they perceive as Iranian allies. to these kind of sub human rats, and their propagandists everywhere. I have no problem calling them sub humans. and in no way am I calling all jews sub humans.


----------



## SubWater

taubin said:


> Isnt it laughable of the Iranians to call the jews as sub Human for the Atrocities ..
> 
> Are they any better ?
> I find them to be worse..


There is difference b/w word jew and Zionism
Jews are like Muslims and Christians follower of the God but Zionists are worst, also Muslims and Christians can be Zionist as well like many members here who are not Jew but they are Zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria war: Attacks hit Syrian airbase in Homs province*
Russia and Syria accuse Israel of attacking airbase near Palmyra, amid global outrage over chemical attack in Douma.

3 hours ago





*MORE ON SYRIA'S CIVIL WAR*

Syria war: Attacks hit Syrian airbase in Homs provincetoday
Douma chemical attack draws international outragetoday
Deal reached to surrender last rebel-held town in Eastern Ghoutatoday
Chemical attacks in Syriayesterday
Missiles have struck a Syrian airbase in Homs province early on Monday, state media reported, with Russia and Syria blaming Israel for carrying out the attack.

Two Israeli warplanes, using Lebanese airspace, fired eight missiles at the T-4 military airbase, the Russian military said, but offered no further information.

The attack at the airbase, located 40km west of Palmyra, killed and wounded several people, Syrian state news agency SANA reported, citing an unnamed military source.

"The Israeli aggression on the T-4 airport was carried out with F-15 planes that fired several missiles from above Lebanese land," SANA quoted the source as saying, adding that eight missiles were shot down.

Some Lebanese media outlets said residents living near the northeastern border with Syria heard jets in the sky in the early morning hours, also suggesting that the attack may have been carried out by Israel.

An Israeli military spokeswoman did not want to comment on the Syria raid.

Israel has previously targeted "Iranian targets" inside Syria. On February 10, an Israeli air raid targeted an ammunition warehouse at the T-4 military airport.

Israel's military claimed earlier this year that Damascus had allowed Iran's Revolutionary Guard to operate the T-4 military site, according to the Times of Israel.

Monday's attacks took place after aid organisations estimated that more than 70 people were killed in a chemical attack on rebel-held Douma, outside Damascus, on Saturday.

*Clouded with confusion*
Al Jazeera's Mike Hanna, reporting from Washington, DC, said the Pentagon denied that the US conducted the attack in Syria, even as President Donald Trump had vowed there would be a "big price to pay" for the chemical attack. 

"There is also an insistence from the US that there is no knowledge that any allies conducting strikes in Syria. So the situation at the moment is clouded with confusion."

France also denied being behind the attack on the airbase, with Colonel Patrik Steiger, the spokesperson for the French armed forces, telling AFP news agency: "It was not us."

"We do know that President Trump will be meeting with his military leadership in the course of Monday to discuss an appropriate response to what the US insists was a chemical attack carried out by the Syrian government in Eastern Ghouta," Hanna reported.

Damascus and its ally Russia have denied carrying out the chemical attack.

Trump condemned the attack and blamed Russian President Vladimir Putin and Iran for backing Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

"Many dead, including women and children, in mindless CHEMICAL attack in Syria," Trump wrote on Twitter.

"President Putin, Russia and Iran are responsible for backing Animal Assad. Big price to pay. Open area immediately for medical help and verification. Another humanitarian disaster for no reason whatsoever. SICK!" he said.




Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/982966315467116544

Many dead, including women and children, in mindless CHEMICAL attack in Syria. Area of atrocity is in lockdown and encircled by Syrian Army, making it completely inaccessible to outside world. President Putin, Russia and Iran are responsible for backing Animal Assad. Big price...

6:00 PM - Apr 8, 2018


87.3K

51.6K people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


Trump also discussed the chemical attack in a telephone conversation with French President Emmanuel Macron on Sunday, the White House said, with both leaders vowing to coordinate "a strong, joint response".

In April last year, Trump ordered air raids on Syrian government facilities in the wake of a chemical attack in the rebel-held town of Khan Sheikhoun, which killed at least 80 people.

*Tightening grip on Eastern Ghouta*
Meanwhile, SANA said the first batch of prisoners who had been kidnapped by Syrian rebels in the Adra region inside Eastern Ghouta since 2013, were released from the town of Douma.

In return, rebels and civilians will be allowed to leave Douma, the last opposition-held pocket near the Syrian capital Damascus.

Under the Russian-brokered deal, thousands of fighters from Jaish al-Islam will safely leave the town for an opposition-held area in northern Syria.

The accord will tighten the government's grip on Eastern Ghouta, a former opposition enclave, which has been the target of a sustained campaign by the Syrian military in recent weeks.

Should the government recapture the whole area - as now looks likely - it would deal the harshest blow to the rebels since December 2016, when Assad's forces regained full control of the northern city of Aleppo following a Russian-backed campaign.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...an-airbase-homs-province-180409052436335.html


----------



## raptor22

taubin said:


> Isnt it laughable of the Iranians to call the jews as sub Human for the Atrocities ..
> 
> Are they any better ?
> I find them to be worse..


Do you even know Jews' condition in Iran?


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983392459492352000*
*----*


*Assad regime deliberately targeted and killed journalist Colvin, investigation claims*

The regime of Syrian president Bashar al Assad deliberately targeted a building used by journalists during the siege of Homs in 2012, resulting in the deaths of reporter Marie Colvin and photographer Remi Ochlik, according to a landmark legal case brought by the Colvin family.

A cache of evidence compiled over the six years since Ms Colvin's death has been presented in court, including video from her final moments, nearly 200 confidential military documents and testimony from a Syrian defector.

The investigation alleges that the Syrian government tracked the American journalist’s movements in order to silence her reporting on the civil war. The plaintiffs are suing the Syrian government for $300m and calling on the federal court in Washington DC to issue a public judgement against the Assad regime, condemning it for its crimes.

Speaking to _The Independent_, Ms Colvin's sister Cat Colvin said the Center for Justice and Accountability (CJA) had put together "a really powerful package of evidence". "It has been emotional to read it," she said.

"The case shows there was a well planned effort to target journalists above everyone else in Syria: journalists, then the people leading rallies, then normal participants. It’s just horrifying," she said, adding: "Marie deserved the truth."

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...tigation-six-year-us-journalist-a8291931.html


----------



## 50cent

TheNoob said:


> Hope my boy Bashar is doing good and kicking some ***!


 

Isis has already dug their graves in advance in South Damascus because Dr Bashar is coming after them



Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983392459492352000*


 The building must be ammunition dump Of FSA in idilib and why are women and children living in Idilib where are terrorist are put in exile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Party: Claims of Chemical Attack Aim to Cover Up West's Ties to Militants*
© AFP 2018/ Abd Doumany
OPINION
20:50 09.04.2018(updated 20:51 09.04.2018)Get short URL
2131
MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Claims of Damascus' of alleged use of chemical weapons in the Syrian city of Douma are provocation aimed at reinforcing terrorists, and concealing the existing links between western countries and the militants fighting in Syria, Tarek Ahmad, a representative of the Syrian Social Nationalist Party (SSNP), told Sputnik on Monday.

On Saturday, reports emerged about the alleged use of chemical weapons in the Damascus neighborhood of Douma by the Syrian government forces. The European Union and the United States said forces of Syrian President Bashar Assad were behind the attack. The Syrian state-run SANA news agency, in its turn, reported, citing Syrian officials, that the accusations of chemical use against Damascus were a provocation perpetrated by the Jaysh al-Islam group and other militants to hinder the advance of the Syrian government’s army.

"The militants know that they are losing. I was in Syria's Eastern Ghouta last week and I can assure you that many [pieces of evidence], which are currently in the hands of Syrian journalists and the Syrian army, prove that those terrorist groups are directly connected to the United States, the Saudis, and the western governments. They are afraid that after the militants’ defeat, this information will be made public," Ahmad said.

This evidence also shows that militants, supported by the West and some regional players, are preparing an offensive against the Syrian Arab Army, the politician added.

*READ MORE: Syrian Army's Anti-Terror Op Moving Closer to US Al-Tanf Base – Reports*

The Russian Center for Syrian reconciliation, operating in the Middle Eastern country, refuted the reports about chemical weapons use in the area of Eastern Ghouta, where Douma is located. Moreover, the center said that doctors from Douma denied media reports about receiving patients with symptoms of exposure to toxic substances.








© REUTERS/ BASSAM KHABIEH
Syrian Douma Residents Protest Against Jaysh al-Islam Militants - Activist
On Sunday, the Russian Foreign Ministry noted that the information about the alleged use of chemical weapons by the Syrian government forces originated from the non-governmental organization the While Helmets, known to have links to terrorists. Such information campaigns about the alleged chemical attack by Damascus are aimed at justifying possible external military action in Syria, the ministry added. The ministry also warned against any military action based on fabricated reports, adding that it might have grave consequences.

*READ MORE: Syria on Israeli Attack on T-4 Airbase: We Reserve Right to Defend Our Soil*

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said earlier on Monday, that Moscow and Damascus had repeatedly warned about possible provocations with the use of hazardous substances against civilians aimed at accusing the Syrian authorities of being responsible.

https://sputniknews.com/analysis/201804091063376274-syria--chemical-attack-douma/


----------



## taubin

raptor22 said:


> Do you even know Jews' condition in Iran?


Yes 
It is better than the Muslims aka sunnis.
I give you that .



SubWater said:


> There is difference b/w word jew and Zionism
> Jews are like Muslims and Christians follower of the God but Zionists are worst, also Muslims and Christians can be Zionist as well like many members here who are not Jew but they are Zionist.


 Ok let me rephrase my comment

Isnt it laughabe that the iranians are pointing towards the atrocities of Zionists.

Arent the muslims right in laughing at their face , seeing to all that is happening in Syria?


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army's Anti-Terror Op Moving Closer to US Al-Tanf Base – Reports*
© AP Photo/ Hammurabi's Justice News
MIDDLE EAST
20:47 09.04.2018Get short URL
5141
Syrian Arabic-language newspaper Al-Watan reported, citing field sources, that the Syrian army units managed to take more lands near al-Tanf region under control.

According to the media outlet, Syrian government forces have exchanged fire with Daesh* militants in al-Mo’ayzileh region in Eastern Badiya (desert) as well as in the Eastern part of al-Alyaniyeh area in Homs, having inflicted a major blow to terrorists. The sources reportedly told al-Watan that army units have successfully moved further in the Eastern Homs Badiya towards al-Tanf region – where the US-led coalition has set up a training base.






CC0
US Does Not Rule Out Military Strikes Against Assad in Syria - Pentagon Chief
At the same time, according to the sources, the army has sent more forces and equipment from the ancient city of Palmyra to Southern Badiya of Homs to tighten security around the town of al-Qaratayn, Huwarin village and the strategic region of Mheen. The army has reportedly taken precautions in order to prevent further infiltration of militants, having broadened the buffer zone around al-Qaryatayn to 80 kilometers in the eastern and southern directions. Such measures, according to al-Watan, will hinder the terrorists from drifting between Eastern and Western Qalamoun region to al-Tanf military base.

Since 2016, the US has been training Free Syrian Army militants at its military base in al-Tanf, however it has drawn much criticism from Damascus and Moscow, with the latter voicing concerns that Washington was “spewing Daesh mobile groups who make inroads to launch subversive terrorist operations against Syrian troops and civilians.”

"The situation when the United States is virtually occupying a 55-kilometer [34-mile] zone around At-Tanf on the Syrian-Jordanian border without the consent of the Syrian Government, is bewildering. This zone includes the infamous Rukban refugee camp, where militants from illegal armed groups are freely moving near the US Armed Forces," the assistant to the secretary of the Russian Security Council told Sputnik.

The US-led coalition has been conducting airstrikes against Daesh targets in Syria since 2014 without a UN mandate or authorization from the Damascus government. Syria views their presence as a violation of the country's national sovereignty.

_*Daesh, also known as ISIS/ISIL/IS, a terrorist group banned in Russia and many other countries_

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201804091063370608-syrian-army-anti-terror-operation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983636612721635328


----------



## 500

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983636612721635328


Don't believe anything until Russia denies it.


----------



## ejaz007

*Oil prices soar over fears of US strike on Syria*
Brent rises to its highest level since December 2014, amid possibility of US-led strikes on Syria.

20 minutes ago





Oil prices have neared 2014 highs over warnings of western air strikes against Syria [Joe Raedle/Getty Images/AFP]
*MORE ON OIL PRICE*

Saudi oil Tanker attacked off Hudaida port6 days ago
Iraq anticipates awarding of oil contractslast week
China's 'petro-yuan': The end of the dollar hegemony?last week
Saudi Arabia and Russia consider 10 to 20 year oil alliance2 weeks ago
Oil prices have soared to their highest level since December 2014 amid the possibility of the US carrying out air strikes against Syria.

Brent Crude rose to $71.33 per barrel late on Tuesday, marking its highest level since December 3, 2014, markets showed.

American benchmark West Texas Intermediate (WTI) rose to as much as $65.86 a barrel at 19:15 GMT - its highest level since March 27.

Although Syria is not a key oil producer, the wider Middle East is the world's most important crude exporter and tensions in the region tend to disrupt oil markets.

US President Donald Trump and Western allies are discussing possible military action against Syria after they blamed President Bashar al-Assad for a suspected poison gas attack on a rebel-held town near Damascus.

The Syrian government has put its forces on "high alert" amid the looming threat after Trump pledged to respond "forcefully".

Syria's government and its ally Russia have denied the chemical attack took place, but rescuers and medics have said dozens of people, including many women and children, were killed.

The US, France, and the UK have ramped up pressure on Syria's government by pledging strong reactions to the alleged gas attack, with France warning it would retaliate if evidence emerged that the "red line" of chemical weapons had been crossed.

Speaking to Europe 1 radio, French President Emmanuel Macron said intelligence shared with Trump "in theory confirms the use of chemical weapons."

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/04/oil-prices-soar-fears-strike-syria-180411083402580.html


----------



## 50cent

No one likes terrorist of. Duma. Jaish Al Islam Even turkey hates them and alnusra. Als arrrested their commanders


https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/art...aysh-al-islams-evacuation-to-northern-aleppo/


----------



## Oublious

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983636612721635328



butcher is examine his own meat ahahaha....


----------



## timmy_area51




----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Government Regains Control Over Eastern Ghouta*
© AFP 2018/ STR
MIDDLE EAST
05:00 12.04.2018(updated 05:29 12.04.2018)Get short URL
4331

Syrian government forces have regained control over Eastern Ghouta region, Russian Center for Syrian Reconciliation announced.

Russian military reported that Syrian army has established control over Damascus suburb of Eastern Ghouta, which until now has been under control of Jaish al-Islam militant group.

"Today, a landmark event in the history of the Syrian Arab Republic took place. The state flag flown over a building … in the city of Douma marked the regained control over this settlement, and consequently over entire Eastern Ghouta," head of Russia's center for Syrian reconciliation Maj. Gen. Yury Yevtushenko told reporters.





© AFP 2018/ STR
Syrian Army Captures British Militants in Eastern Ghouta – Reports
Earlier, the evacuation of Jaysh al-Islam insurgents and their families left Eastern Ghouta started via the Muhayam al-Wafedin checkpoint. Up to eight thousand insurgents and about 40 thousand of their family members in total have been reportedly evacuated from Douma.

Recently, local media reported that the residents of the city of Douma in Eastern Ghouta have taken to the streets calling on the militants to join the ceasefire with the Syrian government.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201804121063465235-syria-controls-eastern-ghouta/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timmy_area51

*Malashenko: Iran not Syria, no civil war will break out there
Подробнее: https://eadaily.com/en/news/2018/01/11/malashenko-iran-not-syria-no-civil-war-will-break-out-there*


https://eadaily.com/en/news/2018/01/11/malashenko-iran-not-syria-no-civil-war-will-break-out-there


----------



## 50cent

Christian are able to Celebrate Easter. Because of Syrian army


----------



## 50cent

Things ars getting normal for Fsa gangster Syrian airforce is back in action with barrel bombs


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Christian are able to Celebrate Easter. Because of Syrian army


Christians were fine in Syria before Baath dictators who gas and starve and burn alive kids.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984488016013152256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

This picture of terroist showrma is very satisfying


----------



## Solomon2

*Khaled Abu Toameh*‏Verified account @KhaledAbuToameh 22h22 hours ago
ISIS executes another Palestinian in Yarmouk refugee camp in Syria. https://www.facebook.com/201470619911358/photos/pcb.1751060744952330/1751060624952342/?type=3&theater …


----------



## HAIDER

*Tikun Olam תיקון עולם*

*BREAKING: Former Israeli Defense Minister Confirms Israeli Collaboration with ISIS in Syria*

*https://www.richardsilverstein.com/...er-confirms-israeli-collaboration-isis-syria/*


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984785019293126661

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984888371641241600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983057059833892864


----------



## Taskforce

Looks like strikes are only for PR purposes.


----------



## PeaceGen

they're not. they're to enforce that chemical weapons are not used.
and they'll be repeated if Assad crosses that line again, we're told, by the countries that made the strikes.


----------



## Metanoia

Mission Accomplished! Have heard that before!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985130802668294144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homosapien

Feeling so good that more and more terrorists are dying.


----------



## 50cent

^^ Dr Bashar is putting these dogs in trapped jail like city idlib without food and water and they savages have started killing each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

https://www.liberte-algerie.com/dilem/dilem-du-15-avril-2018
No translation necessary...It was obvious...


----------



## HAIDER

Ceylal said:


> https://www.liberte-algerie.com/dilem/dilem-du-15-avril-2018
> No translation necessary...It was obvious...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*What is the West's end game in Syria?*
Were US-led strikes on Syria aimed at destroying chemical weapons, or an attempt to maintain geopolitical status quo?

by Farah Najjar
16 minutes ago





The US was joined by the United Kingdom and France in the latest operation in Syria [File: AP]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Turkey's Erdogan backs strikes on Syrian chemical facilitiesyesterday
OPCW inspectors probe Douma attacktoday
US: Locked and loaded if Syria uses toxic gas againtoday
Jeremy Corbyn: Allies' bombing is 'legally questionable'today
More than half a million Syrians have been killed over the course of Syria's ongoing war, according to the United Nations, but only a fraction of those deaths happened as a result of 34 confirmedchemical attacks allegedly launched by Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in his war against armed opposition groups in the country.

With the disparity in the number of deaths attributed to the use of conventional weapons and chemical ones, civilians, who have lived through assaults of both kinds, wonder why chemical attacks constitute a "red line" to the United States and its western allies, while "barrel bombs and live artillery" do not.

The latest alleged chemical attack that hit Douma, a town in the former rebel-held city of Eastern Ghouta, was met with "triple assaults" by the United States, France and the United Kingdom, through coordinated strikes on three presumed chemical facilities.

Shortly after, the US warned it "is locked and loaded" to strike Syria again if more chemical attacks occur.

But Syrians doubt the motives behind the response, despite the military action and threats imposed by the US.

*Strikes should have happened 'long ago'*
Activist Hazem al-Shamy, who now resides in the town of Qalaat al-Madiq in Hama province, said the strikes were met with a "negative reaction" from locals.

"These strikes were ineffective and did not destroy any of the army bases from where fighter jets took off to launch barrel bombs on civilians in Eastern Ghouta," he told Al Jazeera.

"There were several chemical attacks on various rebel-held towns since the war began, but we haven't once seen a reaction from the international community that really harmed the Assad regime," he said.

The western response came days after a bloody two-month offensive ended in Eastern Ghouta, launched by Assad and his main military ally – Russia, resulting in the destruction of yet another city that was once controlled by opposition groups.

With Russian military assistance, the relentless offensive killed at least 1,600 civilians and displaced more than 130,000 people from the Damascus suburb that had been under rebel control since mid-2013.

Nour Adam, who left for Syria's north with his family as part of a series of evacuation deals made by Russia and opposition groups in Eastern Ghouta, believes that the US-led strikes "did not affect" the Syrian government.

OPCW inspectors probe Douma attack


"The strikes should have happened a long time ago. We were hoping they would hurt several regime bases as well as Iranian and Russian targets," he told Al Jazeera from the outskirts of Hama.

Ordered by US President Donald Trump, the attacks targeted a research facility in Damascus, a weapons storage centre, a storage facility and a Command post in Homs.

"They waited for the regime to take Ghouta…It was all planned – the timing of the attack coincided with the retaking of the city by Russia and Assad regime," Adam added.

Syria's war, now in its eighth year, has seen the opposition make gains up until Russia entered the war in support of Assad in 2015. Since, Russia and Iran's support helped tilt the balance of power in favour of Assad's government.

In less than three years, the Syrian government has regained control of the majority of Syria, with opposition groups now restricted to the northern part of the country.

In the past, analysts have noted that the use of chemical weapons were aimed to pressure opposition groups into ceding large swathes of land. 

Firas al-Abdullah, a local journalist who is now in Aleppo, believes the US would have "stopped" Assad years ago, if it were in their interest.

"If they cared about the Syrian regime's violations, they [the west] would have responded a long time ago, they would have had Assad removed in a matter of five minutes," he told Al Jazeera.

Though some were declared as thwarted by the Syrian forces, missile attacks were notabout "regime change", UK Prime Minister Theresa May noted.

They were to deter the use of chemical weapons by the Syrian government, as also noted by French President Emmanuel Macron.

"They don't want to see the conflict come to an end," al-Abdullah said.

"Any number of strikes that does not do away with the criminal regime is not enough, which is why these strikes have made no gains for the Syrian people, they were launched so that these nations can simply save face."

*'Purely political' move*
Regardless of the large-scale response, which for the first time drew several countries to coordinate a wave of attacks, experts note that the action may have been "purely political" and had "a lot to do with the policy that was set during the Obama administration".

Samer Abboud, an associate professor of international studies at Arcadia University, perceives the attacks to have been about containing the military and political discussion about the conflict.

"The attacks represents nothing new in American policy and it is apparent in how limited the strikes were," he told Al Jazeera.

Chemical attacks: How it affects the war in Syria


"The end game was to define the borders of the conflict and that border was the use of chemical weapons."

Chemical assaults continued even after a Russian-brokered agreement to force Syria to give up its chemical weapons arsenal came into force in 2013, under former US President Barack Obama's reign.

It is why Abboud believes the "stepped up" response will not deter the Syrian government from using chemical weapons as part of its conduct of war.

"Obama's red lines didn't scare them, the signing up to the agreement with Russia and the US in 2013 didn't stop them," Abboud noted.

Meanwhile, others believe the attack has "little to do with Syria", and more to do with years of diplomatic efforts.

According to Aron Lund, a Syria expert and Century Foundation fellow, the US has never committed itself to "policing the Syrian conflict".

"Obama didn't do that, Trump hasn't done it either," Lund told Al Jazeera.

"Chemical weapons is a different kettle of fish. These weapons are internationally proscribed," he said, noting that the US is in the process of destroying its own gas stockpile after acceding to the Chemical Weapons Convention in 1997.

"If gas warfare begins creeping back into conflicts across the globe, it would be destabilising in many ways and would undo decades of diplomatic labour on banning chemical weapons," he said.

Economic sanctions imposed on Syria in 2015 highlight that "there is a red line", and it is being enforced in different ways.

While some experts noted that the attacks were in fact launched to destroy stockpiles of chemical weapons, others believe they were an attempt to maintain the geopolitical status quo amid Syria's proxy war.

"Behind every military attack there is a political motive," Omar Kouch, a Syrian political analyst based in Turkey, told Al Jazeera.

"No matter how aggressive a military response is, it won't lead to the fall of the Assad regime," Kouch said.

"Any military action, especially with the absence of a US strategy on Syria, is only meant to force the government back into the Geneva political track," he explained.

"They also do not want to see Putin's government use chemical weapons whenever they please in Syria, and in the UK," he said, referencing the Sergei Skripal case.

Collectively, analysts Al Jazeera spoke to do not believe that this, and any other potential future attack launched against Syria by the west, would alter the Assad government's methods in combat.

And if the government does end its use of chemical weapons, they will continue to use "more barrel bombs".






SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/04/west-game-syria-180415221117405.html


----------



## Ceylal

ejaz007 said:


> *What is the West's end game in Syria?*
> Were US-led strikes on Syria aimed at destroying chemical weapons, or an attempt to maintain geopolitical status quo?
> 
> by Farah Najjar
> 16 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US was joined by the United Kingdom and France in the latest operation in Syria [File: AP]
> *MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*
> 
> Turkey's Erdogan backs strikes on Syrian chemical facilitiesyesterday
> OPCW inspectors probe Douma attacktoday
> US: Locked and loaded if Syria uses toxic gas againtoday
> Jeremy Corbyn: Allies' bombing is 'legally questionable'today
> More than half a million Syrians have been killed over the course of Syria's ongoing war, according to the United Nations, but only a fraction of those deaths happened as a result of 34 confirmedchemical attacks allegedly launched by Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in his war against armed opposition groups in the country.
> 
> With the disparity in the number of deaths attributed to the use of conventional weapons and chemical ones, civilians, who have lived through assaults of both kinds, wonder why chemical attacks constitute a "red line" to the United States and its western allies, while "barrel bombs and live artillery" do not.
> 
> The latest alleged chemical attack that hit Douma, a town in the former rebel-held city of Eastern Ghouta, was met with "triple assaults" by the United States, France and the United Kingdom, through coordinated strikes on three presumed chemical facilities.
> 
> Shortly after, the US warned it "is locked and loaded" to strike Syria again if more chemical attacks occur.
> 
> But Syrians doubt the motives behind the response, despite the military action and threats imposed by the US.
> 
> *Strikes should have happened 'long ago'*
> Activist Hazem al-Shamy, who now resides in the town of Qalaat al-Madiq in Hama province, said the strikes were met with a "negative reaction" from locals.
> 
> "These strikes were ineffective and did not destroy any of the army bases from where fighter jets took off to launch barrel bombs on civilians in Eastern Ghouta," he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> "There were several chemical attacks on various rebel-held towns since the war began, but we haven't once seen a reaction from the international community that really harmed the Assad regime," he said.
> 
> The western response came days after a bloody two-month offensive ended in Eastern Ghouta, launched by Assad and his main military ally – Russia, resulting in the destruction of yet another city that was once controlled by opposition groups.
> 
> With Russian military assistance, the relentless offensive killed at least 1,600 civilians and displaced more than 130,000 people from the Damascus suburb that had been under rebel control since mid-2013.
> 
> Nour Adam, who left for Syria's north with his family as part of a series of evacuation deals made by Russia and opposition groups in Eastern Ghouta, believes that the US-led strikes "did not affect" the Syrian government.
> 
> OPCW inspectors probe Douma attack
> 
> 
> "The strikes should have happened a long time ago. We were hoping they would hurt several regime bases as well as Iranian and Russian targets," he told Al Jazeera from the outskirts of Hama.
> 
> Ordered by US President Donald Trump, the attacks targeted a research facility in Damascus, a weapons storage centre, a storage facility and a Command post in Homs.
> 
> "They waited for the regime to take Ghouta…It was all planned – the timing of the attack coincided with the retaking of the city by Russia and Assad regime," Adam added.
> 
> Syria's war, now in its eighth year, has seen the opposition make gains up until Russia entered the war in support of Assad in 2015. Since, Russia and Iran's support helped tilt the balance of power in favour of Assad's government.
> 
> In less than three years, the Syrian government has regained control of the majority of Syria, with opposition groups now restricted to the northern part of the country.
> 
> In the past, analysts have noted that the use of chemical weapons were aimed to pressure opposition groups into ceding large swathes of land.
> 
> Firas al-Abdullah, a local journalist who is now in Aleppo, believes the US would have "stopped" Assad years ago, if it were in their interest.
> 
> "If they cared about the Syrian regime's violations, they [the west] would have responded a long time ago, they would have had Assad removed in a matter of five minutes," he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> Though some were declared as thwarted by the Syrian forces, missile attacks were notabout "regime change", UK Prime Minister Theresa May noted.
> 
> They were to deter the use of chemical weapons by the Syrian government, as also noted by French President Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> "They don't want to see the conflict come to an end," al-Abdullah said.
> 
> "Any number of strikes that does not do away with the criminal regime is not enough, which is why these strikes have made no gains for the Syrian people, they were launched so that these nations can simply save face."
> 
> *'Purely political' move*
> Regardless of the large-scale response, which for the first time drew several countries to coordinate a wave of attacks, experts note that the action may have been "purely political" and had "a lot to do with the policy that was set during the Obama administration".
> 
> Samer Abboud, an associate professor of international studies at Arcadia University, perceives the attacks to have been about containing the military and political discussion about the conflict.
> 
> "The attacks represents nothing new in American policy and it is apparent in how limited the strikes were," he told Al Jazeera.
> 
> Chemical attacks: How it affects the war in Syria
> 
> 
> "The end game was to define the borders of the conflict and that border was the use of chemical weapons."
> 
> Chemical assaults continued even after a Russian-brokered agreement to force Syria to give up its chemical weapons arsenal came into force in 2013, under former US President Barack Obama's reign.
> 
> It is why Abboud believes the "stepped up" response will not deter the Syrian government from using chemical weapons as part of its conduct of war.
> 
> "Obama's red lines didn't scare them, the signing up to the agreement with Russia and the US in 2013 didn't stop them," Abboud noted.
> 
> Meanwhile, others believe the attack has "little to do with Syria", and more to do with years of diplomatic efforts.
> 
> According to Aron Lund, a Syria expert and Century Foundation fellow, the US has never committed itself to "policing the Syrian conflict".
> 
> "Obama didn't do that, Trump hasn't done it either," Lund told Al Jazeera.
> 
> "Chemical weapons is a different kettle of fish. These weapons are internationally proscribed," he said, noting that the US is in the process of destroying its own gas stockpile after acceding to the Chemical Weapons Convention in 1997.
> 
> "If gas warfare begins creeping back into conflicts across the globe, it would be destabilising in many ways and would undo decades of diplomatic labour on banning chemical weapons," he said.
> 
> Economic sanctions imposed on Syria in 2015 highlight that "there is a red line", and it is being enforced in different ways.
> 
> While some experts noted that the attacks were in fact launched to destroy stockpiles of chemical weapons, others believe they were an attempt to maintain the geopolitical status quo amid Syria's proxy war.
> 
> "Behind every military attack there is a political motive," Omar Kouch, a Syrian political analyst based in Turkey, told Al Jazeera.
> 
> "No matter how aggressive a military response is, it won't lead to the fall of the Assad regime," Kouch said.
> 
> "Any military action, especially with the absence of a US strategy on Syria, is only meant to force the government back into the Geneva political track," he explained.
> 
> "They also do not want to see Putin's government use chemical weapons whenever they please in Syria, and in the UK," he said, referencing the Sergei Skripal case.
> 
> Collectively, analysts Al Jazeera spoke to do not believe that this, and any other potential future attack launched against Syria by the west, would alter the Assad government's methods in combat.
> 
> And if the government does end its use of chemical weapons, they will continue to use "more barrel bombs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/04/west-game-syria-180415221117405.html


The end game is to give Israel a lot more elbow room, since most of the Arab States have been neutralized willingly, the few that remain opposed to the West remodeling of the Middle East are being trashed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Metanoia

*Asma Assad slams Western media coverage of war - Daily Mail*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Depite sanctions removal and oil price rise, Iranian rial is collapsing. All the money goes to Assad. This is what happens when you prefer to spend money on killing other kids instead on ur own.


----------



## oprih

500 said:


> Depite sanctions removal and oil price rise, Iranian rial is collapsing. All the money goes to Assad. This is what happens when you prefer to spend money on killing other kids instead on ur own.


Too bad for you, your terrorist brothers in Syria are collapsing faster thanks to the nonstop bombing by the Syrian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Russia to consider S-300 delivery to Syria after West attack: Lavrov*





The photo shows an inflatable full size model of S-300 missile system in the Russian town of Khotkovo, about 60 kilometers northeast Moscow on October 14, 2016. (AP photo)

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov says Moscow will consider delivering S-300 air defense systems to Damascus following the recent strikes against Syria by three Western powers.

“Several years ago we decided not to supply S-300 systems to Syria at our partners’ request. Now, we will consider options to ensure the Syrian state’s security after this outrageous act of aggression from the United States, France and Great Britain,” Lavrov told the BBC on Tuesday.

Lavrov noted that Moscow will consider “any means” to assist Damascus to counter further aggression.

On Saturday, tripartite strikes by the US, Britain and France hit three sites in Syria, one in Damascus, and two in the city of Homs, which US President Donald Trump claimed were “associated with the chemical weapon capabilities” of the Syrian government.

According to the Russian Defense Ministry, the Syrian army shot down 71 out of the 103 missiles fired during the attack, using Russian-made air defense systems, including S-125, S-200, as well as Buk and Kvadrat units.




PressTV-Syria intercepted 71 of 103 missiles fired at it: Russia
US and Russian military officials say more than 100 cruise missiles were fired at Syria during early Saturday airstrikes by the United State, France and Britain.

The Russian military’s Colonel-General Sergei Rudskoi said on Saturday that US actions in Syria are aimed at destabilizing the already fragile situation in the entire region, adding that S-300 could also be delivered to other countries as well as Syria.

Emphasis on political process

In a telephone conversation with German Chancellor Angela Merkel on Tuesday, Russian President Vladimir Putin slammed the airstrikes as a violation of the international law.

"The Russian President once again stressed that the actions of a group of Western countries that committed an act of aggression against the Syrian Arab Republic grossly violated the norms of international law, including the UN Charter, and caused significant damage to the process of peaceful settlement of the Syrian crisis," a statement by the Russian government said.

Following the talks, the two sides agreed to resume a political process for Syria and to continue contacts with regard to the issue.

Putin and Merkel also underlined the need for a thorough and unbiased investigation by the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) mission in Syria.

The US, Britain and France announced that the Saturday strikes were carried out as a “punitive” measure against Damascus for a suspected gas attack they claimed was conducted on April 7 by the Syrian government on the Damascus suburb town of Douma.

The Syrian government has strongly denied the allegation and called on the OPCW to send a fact-finding mission for investigations.

Moscow has said it has “irrefutable” evidence that the Douma attack was a “false flag” operation orchestrated by British spy services.




PressTV-‘Alleged Syria gas attack staged by UK spy agencies’
Russia says a suspected chemical attack in Syria's Douma was a “false flag” operation orchestrated by the UK security services.

The fresh strikes marked the second time that Trump has authorized attacks on Syria.

He had ordered a missile strike against Shayrat Airbase in Syria’s Homs Province on April 7, 2017. He claimed back then that the air field had been the origin of a suspected sarin gas attack on the town of Khan Shaykhun in Idlib Province on April 4, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Metanoia said:


> *Asma Assad slams Western media coverage of war - Daily Mail*


After watching above interview was so clear for me why Arab leaders are so Jealousy for Dr Bashar al Assad.
Arab rich leaders can have best European bitches on their beds but not stunning *Arab wife* which is so pretty smart, polite and open mind.
Just watch below Video in 1:10 minute




Asma ask his young boy to give his seat to elderly woman. that is correct way of Upbringing. She is Syria hope.

Compare that with Saudi and other Persian gulf way of child Upbringing and result of that. : pure terrorism
they enslaved and prison their daughters
















And many more on the Internet about them.

@SALMAN F @2800 @mohammad45 
I don't know The Arabian peninsula leaders are Arab or not but they totally destroyed Arab name.
I can see lack of punishment and slap on the face of MBS, one guy need to slap this kid and say that this is wrong and impolite.

we can see Jealousy in the eyes of erDOGan too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metanoia

SubWater said:


> After watching above interview was so clear for me why Arab leaders are so Jealousy for Dr Bashar al Assad.
> Arab rich leaders can have best European bitches on their beds but not stunning *Arab wife* which is so pretty smart, polite and open mind.
> Just watch below Video in 1:10 minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma ask his young boy to give his seat to elderly woman. that is correct way of Upbringing. She is Syria hope.
> 
> Compare that with Saudi and other Persian gulf way of child Upbringing and result of that. : pure terrorism
> they enslaved and prison their daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many more on the Internet about them.
> 
> @SALMAN F @2800 @mohammad45
> I don't know The Arabian peninsula leaders are Arab or not but they totally destroyed Arab name.
> I can see lack of punishment and slap on the face of MBS, one guy need to slap this kid and say that this is wrong and impolite.
> 
> we can see Jealousy in the eyes of erDOGan too




*+1*

Since the beginning of mankind, certain groups, regardless of race or religion, have always had harboured jealousy towards certain type of folks. This type of jealousy and envy against such people has been carried on for aeon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> After watching above interview was so clear for me why Arab leaders are so Jealousy for Dr Bashar al Assad.
> Arab rich leaders can have best European bitches on their beds but not stunning *Arab wife* which is so pretty smart, polite and open mind.
> Just watch below Video in 1:10 minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma ask his young boy to give his seat to elderly woman. that is correct way of Upbringing. She is Syria hope.
> 
> Compare that with Saudi and other Persian gulf way of child Upbringing and result of that. : pure terrorism
> they enslaved and prison their daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many more on the Internet about them.
> 
> @SALMAN F @2800 @mohammad45
> I don't know The Arabian peninsula leaders are Arab or not but they totally destroyed Arab name.
> I can see lack of punishment and slap on the face of MBS, one guy need to slap this kid and say that this is wrong and impolite.
> 
> we can see Jealousy in the eyes of erDOGan too


These Najdi kharejjite Wahhabi pigs hate Shias.

They even want to destroy Shrine of granddaughter of Prophet Muhammad (SAWAS) because they hate Shias and Ahlulbayt...

If they could they would destroy Shrine of Imam Ali (AS) and Imam Hussain (AS) in Najaf and Karbala...

http://muslimvillage.com/2013/07/24/41940/saudi-destruction-of-holy-sites/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demolition_of_al-Baqi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahhabi_sack_of_Karbala

They are cursed by Prophet Muhammad (SAWAS). They are solely reason of all unrest and wars in Islamic countries while they don’t spend a single penny against israel and they put hundreds of billions $ in pockets of America and israel‌ to make them stronger against Muslims...

https://islammyreligion.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/hadith-of-najd-and-the-maps-the-place-of-fitna

http://newsrescue.com/end-times-hor...from-saudi-arabia-sahih-hadith/#axzz5CshzhYEJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

*US War Veteran: I stand behind Assad a 100%*





*Syriac Catholic Bishop: Were it not for SAA & Russia, we would have been slaughtered*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

oprih said:


> Too bad for you, your terrorist brothers in Syria are collapsing faster thanks to the nonstop bombing by the Syrian army.


What u call "TIRARISTS" is noting but majority of Syrian population. Thats's why Assad is slaughtering and displacing Syrians as much as possible. That's the only way to prolong his agony. But long term he has no chance.






USSR was spending billions to slaughter Afghans instead helping its own economy to keep Najibullah in power. As result both USSR and Najibullah are gone. Now Iran and Russia repeat same mistake.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Depite sanctions removal and oil price rise, Iranian rial is collapsing. All the money goes to Assad. This is what happens when you prefer to spend money on killing other kids instead on ur own.





Yes but Iran doesn’t get billions in free handout each year like little welfare beggers, nor does it get diplomatic ammunity to do whatever it wants without any consequences.


Atleast your pimp buy you nice things and gives you an allowance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Yes but Iran doesn’t get billions in free handout each year like little welfare beggers, nor does it get diplomatic ammunity to do whatever it wants without any consequences.
> 
> 
> Atleast your pimp buy you nice things and gives you an allowance


Israel gets only weapons, that does not contribute to our economy. Even if u subtract US military aid Israelis still spend on defence more than others per capita.

Iran produces 4 mln barrel a day. Thats 280 mln $ a day or over *100 bln $ a year*. And despite this crazy sums of money they still have crisis and most of people are very poor. Reason is simple: they throw money for supporting terrorists around the globe, especially Assad.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Depite sanctions removal and oil price rise, Iranian rial is collapsing. All the money goes to Assad. This is what happens when you prefer to spend money on killing other kids instead on ur own.


Not connected,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Israel gets only weapons, that does not contribute to our economy. Even if u subtract US military aid Israelis still spend on defence more than others per capita.
> 
> Iran produces 4 mln barrel a day. Thats 280 mln $ a day or over *100 bln $ a year*. And despite this crazy sums of money they still have crisis and most of people are very poor. Reason is simple: they throw money for supporting terrorists around the globe, especially Assad.





Stop polluting the thread with garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

@500's swaying hips shows that Israel is stressed to the Max..
Information was released today by Sputnik of an an Israeli attack on Syria. Israeli reactions to the trio attack on Syria needs to be taken seriously, as it is the only belligerent that has a complete vue on what succeeded and what failed in the raid

Israeli officials showed a mixed reaction to the results of the bombing but the press was more "sincere" by assessing the impact of "the peacocks' parade as they called itas nil. Their "experts" evaluated it as an absolute 

"zero" strategically. Syria had lost none of its usual means of war and resistance. Worse, the effectiveness of their defense against aircraft (DCA) inherited from the The Soviet era, updated and reorganized, proved highly effective. The effectiveness of the equipment is not what worried Israel as much as the efficiency of the weapon's operators.
The failure of the missile attack is an evidence that the Syrian army's management and personnel have acquired an experience and a capability to face modern armies and to inflict losses...That what Israel, own "Seif el Arab" is gesticulating about.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986569808870244352
Keeo it up Dirty rats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

*Syrian War Report – April 18, 2018: Syrian Army Advances In Rastan, Reaches Deal In Dumayr*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syrian refugees in Lebanon return to homeland:*

www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/04/18/558967/Syrian-refugees-in-Lebanon-return-to-homeland

I hope Saudi pigs stop their terrorism in Middle East so they can remain in their country forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Israel gets only weapons, that does not contribute to our economy. Even if u subtract US military aid Israelis still spend on defence more than others per capita.
> 
> Iran produces 4 mln barrel a day. Thats 280 mln $ a day or over *100 bln $ a year*. And despite this crazy sums of money they still have crisis and most of people are very poor. Reason is simple: they throw money for supporting terrorists around the globe, especially Assad.


When you don't know something it's better to not comment ..Iran just exports 2.3 million barrels .. at best it would be 61 billions $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## taubin

2800 said:


> *Syrian refugees in Lebanon return to homeland:*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Saudi pigs stop their terrorism in Middle East so they can remain in their country forever.


I hope you stop calling others by names.
Had that been good i would not hesitate to say even the pigs would take exception to being called shia .


----------



## 500

raptor22 said:


> When you don't know something it's better to not comment ..Iran just exports 2.3 million barrels .. at best it would be 61 billions $.


I count total oil production by Iran. Export noj export it does not matter its still money.



Ceylal said:


> @500's swaying hips shows that Israel is stressed to the Max..
> Information was released today by Sputnik of an an Israeli attack on Syria. Israeli reactions to the trio attack on Syria needs to be taken seriously, as it is the only belligerent that has a complete vue on what succeeded and what failed in the raid
> 
> Israeli officials showed a mixed reaction to the results of the bombing but the press was more "sincere" by assessing the impact of "the peacocks' parade as they called itas nil. Their "experts" evaluated it as an absolute
> 
> "zero" strategically. Syria had lost none of its usual means of war and resistance. Worse, the effectiveness of their defense against aircraft (DCA) inherited from the The Soviet era, updated and reorganized, proved highly effective. The effectiveness of the equipment is not what worried Israel as much as the efficiency of the weapon's operators.
> The failure of the missile attack is an evidence that the Syrian army's management and personnel have acquired an experience and a capability to face modern armies and to inflict losses...That what Israel, own "Seif el Arab" is gesticulating about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467495
> View attachment 467496
> View attachment 467497
> View attachment 467498
> View attachment 467499


Instead posting pics of Assad SAM's show us pics of 71 shot down missiles. They could not shot even 1 missile all lies.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> I count total oil production by Iran. Export noj export it does not matter its still money.
> 
> 
> Instead posting pics of Assad SAM's show us pics of 71 shot down missiles. They could not shot even 1 missile all lies.


Show us, he didn't...You are the one ,raising the question...The whole world witnessed Syrian success in repelling the attack..But...Israel...In case like this..nobody pays that much attention what the US says...but they focus on what Israel says and what its press says...Israel is not happy...which translates..that the trio failed to accomplish their goal...and another thing..two new beautiful shiny, fast, bright Trumps missiles are found intact...and in the hand of the Russians....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

@Serpentine @OldTwilight @SubWater @mohammad45 @Ceylal @raptor22 @galaxy_surfer @vostok @oprih @ptldM3

Guys check this out, a short video which details a few fabrications and propaganda by the opposition, including the latest "chemical attack" by the SAA.

*Syrian War Report – April 19, 2018: Journalists Find Boy Filmed In Douma Chemiсal Attack Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Metanoia said:


> @Serpentine @OldTwilight @SubWater @mohammad45 @Ceylal @raptor22 @galaxy_surfer @vostok @oprih @ptldM3
> 
> Guys check this out, a short video which details a few fabrications and propaganda by the opposition, including the latest "chemical attack" by the SAA.
> 
> *Syrian War Report – April 19, 2018: Journalists Find Boy Filmed In Douma Chemiсal Attack Video*


False flag attack, an excuse for regime change

Thanks for sharing @Metanoia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

Metanoia said:


> @Serpentine @OldTwilight @SubWater @mohammad45 @Ceylal @raptor22 @galaxy_surfer @vostok @oprih @ptldM3
> 
> Guys check this out, a short video which details a few fabrications and propaganda by the opposition, including the latest "chemical attack" by the SAA.
> 
> *Syrian War Report – April 19, 2018: Journalists Find Boy Filmed In Douma Chemiсal Attack Video*


Syrian government must bring this young boy to security council and show how WEST lied about chimerical attack to bomb and kill innocent people in Syria.
The khan sheykhon was another lie same as 2013 lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metanoia

SubWater said:


> Syrian government must bring this young boy to security council and show how WEST lied about chimerical attack to bomb and kill innocent people in Syria.
> The khan sheykhon was another lie same as 2013 lie.



The entire UN is nothing but a façade. UN has nothing to show for, it should be disbanded on an urgent basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Assad forces target ISIL in southern Damascus*
Air strikes and shelling hit Yarmouk, Hajar al-Aswad and Tadamun after failure to negotiate evacuation, reports say.

10 hours ago

*MORE ON ISIS*

ISIL given '48 hours' to evacuate area south of Damascustoday
Iraq launches 'deadly strikes' against ISIL inside Syriatoday
US sends mixed signals over military action in Syria6 days ago
Deadly blast hits Afghanistan's Herat provincelast week
Syrian government air strikes and artillery fire have pounded areas held by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) group in the south of Damascus, according to state media and war monitors.

Government warplanes targeted "the dens of terrorists from al-Nusra Front and Daesh in Hajar al-Aswad", a southern district of Damascus, state news agency SANA said on Thursday, referring to Syria's former al-Qaeda affiliate and using an Arabic acronym for ISIL.

Activists confirmed that President Bashar al-Assad's forces had effectively started a military operation against ISIL in the south of Damascus.

The government attacks and shelling targeted the Palestinian camp of Yarmouk, as well as the neighbouring districts of Hajar al-Aswad and Tadamun.







Since regaining full control of Eastern Ghouta to the northeast of Damascus from rebels last week, the government has turned its attention to ISIL-held districts in the capital's south.

For days, it has targeted these areas with shelling and rocket fire.

Since 2015, ISIL has controlled large parts of Yarmouk as well as parts of Hajar al-Aswad and Tadamun.

Last month, ISIL overran the adjacent Qadam neighbourhood, taking advantage as Assad's forces focused on the campaign to expel opposition fighters from Eastern Ghouta.

ISIL currently controls about five percent of Syria, including pockets in Deir Az Zor, and have a presence in Syria's vast Badia desert.

On Wednesday, ISIL launched a surprise attack near Mayadeen, a town in eastern Syria they lost six months ago, killing at least 25 government soldiers, according to war monitors.

At least 13 ISIL fighters were also killed in the attack, they said.

UPFRONT

Who is to blame for the ongoing war in Syria?


SOURCE: AFP NEWS AGENCY

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...t-isil-southern-damascus-180419180923245.html


----------



## 50cent

Pest control



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986989801969782784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## 50cent

NeonNinja said:


>


Cant wipe smile off my face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## ejaz007

*WATCH Syrian Militants Hand Over Missiles, Allegedly Made in US and Israel*
© AFP 2018 / LOUAI BESHARA
MIDDLE EAST
08:56 23.04.2018Get short URL
 0 10
According to an agreement reached between Damascus and the militants, they handed over dozens of armored vehicles, as well as small arms, anti-tank weapons and US and Israeli-made missiles.

The Syrian state-run news agency SANA has released a footage, showing militants handing over a large cache of arms, including missiles allegedly made in the United States, to the government in Eastern Qalamoun on Damascus' outskirts.

This has been not the first time the Syrian media released video of weapons, captured from terrorists, some of which were allegedly made in NATO states and Israel.

*READ MORE: Syrian Army Reportedly Finds NATO, Israeli-Made Weapons in Daesh Arsenal (VIDEO)*

Most recently, the Russian center for Syrian reconciliation reported that over 1,100 militants and their family members had left the Eastern Qalamoun district in the Syrian province of Damascus via Ruheiba humanitarian corridor.

According to the center's commander, during the evacuation militants handed over nine weapons, 8,500 munitions, 212 hand grenades, and a suicide bomber belt to the servicemen of the reconciliation center.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201804231063811532-syria-terrorists-weapons/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988744639648862208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988827466612596737

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F8emvkt%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988821289480564736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1290791/middle-east
BEIRUT: At least 18 pro-Syrian regime combatants have been killed in 24 hours of fighting in southern Damascus against Daesh, a monitor said Tuesday.

That brought to at least 52 the number of pro-government fighters killed in nearly a week of military operations against Yarmuk and adjacent Daesh-held neighborhoods, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

No confirmation of the casualties was available from Syrian officials, who do not usually disclose losses within army ranks.

The Britain-based Observatory said at least 35 militant fighters were also killed during the same period.
There are an estimated 1,000 Daesh fighters left inside the enclave in the capital’s southern neighborhoods, which include Yarmuk and the adjacent districts of Hajjar Al-Aswad and Qadam.

In Qadam on Tuesday, soldiers could be seen pushing a fresh advance, backed by Syrian government air strikes and artillery fire, during an organized press tour.

Columns of black smoke were snaking up from a monochrome sea of devastated buildings.

The salvos of shelling paused briefly, and the steady crack of machine gun fire took their place.

Barricades sealed off every street in Qadam, which was once a bustling stop on Syria’s train line but whose carriages are now abandoned and left in ruins.

From their perch in Yarmuk — which has a view of the presidential palace in Damascus — militants have fired rockets on the capital’s center.

According to state news agency SANA, five civilians were killed Tuesday when a mortar shell crashed into a market area.

The Observatory said the fighting on the ground was fierce, as Daesh attempted a desperate defense of one of its very last bastions in the country.

The Syrian government plans to recover an opposition-held pocket north of Homs city soon after it completes surrender deals with armed groups around the capital Damascus, a Syrian government minister said on Tuesday.
In recent days rebels in two other enclaves northeast of Damascus, Dumair and east Qalamoun, surrendered and agreed to be transferred by bus to opposition territory in northern Syria.

Ali Haidar, the Syrian minister responsible for national reconciliation, told Reuters in an interview the government would focus on recovering an opposition-held pocket north of the city of Homs after securing the areas around Damascus.

“The issue will not be a long time coming after the final resolution in Qalamoun,” Haidar said.

Haidar said the government had for a while been dropping leaflets and communicating with rebels in the opposition-held towns of Rastan, Talbiseh and Houla in northern Homs province.

“Today there is serious work in that area,” he said.

“Armed groups wait to feel the seriousness and determination of the state’s military action before they approach serious discussion of a reconciliation agreement.”

Haidar said such reconciliation deals are also on offer to rebels in southern Syria, where a de-escalation zone was agreed by the United States and Russia last year.

“The options are open: full reconciliation or military action where necessary.”

But he indicated that retaking areas around Damascus and Homs — the last rebel areas entirely besieged by the government — were the immediate priorities.

After the crumbling of its so-called “caliphate” including its main urban bastions in Syria’s north and east, Daesh is estimated to hold five percent of the country’s territory.

Daesh entrenched itself in large parts of Yarmuk in 2015 and has managed to stay on since then.

The Syrian army’s focus on Yarmuk, once the country’s largest Palestinian refugee camp, comes as part of its campaign to secure the capital.

It recently retook the opposition enclave of Eastern Ghouta, then reached a string of deals last week for the transfer to northern Syria of rebels who had been allowed to remain in villages near Damascus as part of 2016 reconciliation agreements.

A successful operation in Yarmuk, which is anticipated, would seal the regime’s reconquest of the capital, a major prize for a resurgent President Bashar Assad.

More than 350,000 people have been killed since the uprising against Assad broke out in 2011 and millions have been displaced.


----------



## zartosht

Assad is really cleaning out the rat infestation nicely now... not even zionist propaganda, chemical weapons or western airforces can slow him down at this point

speaking of Zionists... don't worry, iran hasn't forgetten about you either. <3 

Iran will retaliate, get over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F8eo4k6%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> Assad is really cleaning out the rat infestation nicely now... not even zionist propaganda, chemical weapons or western airforces can slow him down at this point
> 
> speaking of Zionists... don't worry, iran hasn't forgetten about you either. <3
> 
> Iran will retaliate, get over it.


Khamenai and Putin repeat USSR mistake in Afghanistan. Instead developing their economy they spend billions to slaughter people in Syria. Oil is running out, alternative sources and electric cars are rapidly developing, demographic crisis is near. Alas simple Iranians and Russians will be those who suffer from their leaders idiocy. They already suffer.


----------



## ejaz007

*OPCW Founds No Chemical Weapons at Syrian Facilities Bombed by US - Russian MoD*
© REUTERS / Omar Sanadiki
MIDDLE EAST
12:04 25.04.2018(updated 12:43 25.04.2018)Get short URL
13231
The US, alongside France and the UK, launched a massive missile attack against Syria on April 14 in response to what the Western states claim had been a chemical attack in the city of Douma in Eastern Ghouta, which had been immediately blamed on Damascus.

Chief of the Main Operational Directorate of the Russian General Staff Col. Gen. Sergey Rudskoy has announced that the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) had confirmed that there were no chemical weapons found at the Barzeh research center in Damascus despite the US officials' claims.

The ministry further noted that thousands of people could have died if there was any chemical weapon on the sites that were attacked by the US-led coalition.

"Shortly after the airstrikes, many people visited those sites without any protective equipment. No one got any signs of gas-poisoning," Colonel-General Sergey Rudskoy said.

*On US Airstrikes in Syria*

Russian specialists are examining missiles of the US-led coalition, including Tomahawk, which were captured in Syria to improve Russian weapons, Rudskoy said Wednesday.

"Two [missiles] including Tomahawk cruise missile and a high-precision aviation missile were delivered to Moscow… They are now being examined by our experts. The results of this work will be used to improve Russian weapons," he told a briefing.

At the same time, according to the senior military official, Russia will supply new air defense systems to Syria in the near future.

"Russian specialists will continue training Syrian military personnel, and will assist in mastering new air defense systems, which will be supplied in the near future," Rudskoy said.

Earlier, reports have emerged about an alleged chemical weapons attack in Syria, published by an online Syrian opposition news portals on April 7, claiming that a chemical attack took place in Syria in the city of Douma near Damascus.

Reacting to the reports, the United States and the European Union said the Syrian government of President Bashar Assad was behind the attack.

Moscow has called the news reports about the attack "hoaxes" and warned against military attacks against Syrian areas where Russian troops are deployed. The Russian Reconciliation Center for Syria representatives inspected the location of the alleged attack and questioned local doctors, who said that they had not received individuals with symptoms of any chemical poisoning.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201804251063884207-opcw-chemical-weapons-syria-damascus/


----------



## 50cent

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988827466612596737
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252F8emvkt%252F
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988821289480564736


Busy weeks for Israeli hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai and Putin repeat USSR mistake in Afghanistan. Instead developing their economy they spend billions to slaughter people in Syria. Oil is running out, alternative sources and electric cars are rapidly developing, demographic crisis is near. Alas simple Iranians and Russians will be those who suffer from their leaders idiocy. They already suffer.



Not even close to slaughtering. Anyone who don't like Assad went to the north, except ISIS who get exterminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989124606815424512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> Not even close to slaughtering. Anyone who don't like Assad went to the north, except ISIS who get exterminated.


Half million Syrians were slaughtered directly over 1.5 million total casualties as result of Khamenai aka Putin scorched earth policies.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Half million Syrians were slaughtered directly over 1.5 million total casualties as result of Khamenai aka Putin scorched earth policies.



Yet Syria's population is exploding. So what are you worrying about? Life and death. It's nature's cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

500 said:


> Khamenai and Putin repeat USSR mistake in Afghanistan. Instead developing their economy they spend billions to slaughter people in Syria. Oil is running out, alternative sources and electric cars are rapidly developing, demographic crisis is near. Alas simple Iranians and Russians will be those who suffer from their leaders idiocy. They already suffer.



listen my Zionist friend. save the Zionist propaganda. I personally, and most definitely the axis of resistance are completely immune from it.

you pet jihadi friends are getting exterminated with minimal Russian/Iranian casualties or input anymore.

all those victories are starting to show. the Syrian army has turned into an unstoppable juggernaut. before they needed everything they had just to hold the line. Slowly they managed to hold the line, but also muster together a potent offensive force (tigers)

now they have liberated Aleppo, DEZ, east ghouta, huge territory, and Many isolated pockets. that have shrunk the frontlines significantly, but also freed up tens of thousands of elite Syrian troops for offensive warfare elsewhere.

this means that Syria can now score EASY victories without Hezbollah or Iranian militia help (As we saw in east ghouta)

this war is over. assad is steamrolling his opponets while using a fraction of his military power. That's why the axis of evil Zionists/muricans got soo desperate that they tried to bomb the SAA.

but Russian posturing deterred them from a strategic strike, and limited them to a face saving "oh look we did something" strike.

this war is over. Your terrorist rat allies will be exterminated. And after that, the priority will shift to taking care of the SDF American agents. The kurds will have a choice of abandoning the americans and rejoining the government. or complete anahilation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989252863032483842

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Tension Escalating Near Damascus as Syrian Army Battles Militants (PHOTOS)*
© Sputnik / Yazan Kalash
MIDDLE EAST
21:03 25.04.2018(updated 21:18 25.04.2018)Get short URL
1100
On the southern outskirts of the Syrian capital, an operation is underway to clear the Yarmouk camp and the surrounding settlements from terrorists.

A source in the Syrian army told Sputnik that militants in the south of Damascus are refusing to conclude a truce as the army attempts to clear the Palestinian refugee camp from militants. 

"The difficulty lies in the fact that the militants are well established in this area and they move very quickly between buildings because they know all the passages and secret routes,” the source told Sputnik. 






© SPUTNIK / YAZAN KALASH
Tension Escalating Near Damascus as Syrian Army Battles Militants
He went on to say that currently the Syrian army is making its way through the first line of militant defenses to enter the city of al-Hajr al Aswad.

“As soon as it will be possible to take it under its control, the entire region will also be in the hands of the army. But in this case, there is no talk about a peaceful settlement,” the source said.





© SPUTNIK / YAZAN KALASH
Tension Escalating Near Damascus as Syrian Army Battles Militants
According to him, the current situation in Yarmouk is very similar to events in the Khan al-Shih area in the south-west of Damascus. Terrorists broke the armistice several times, but due to the army's offensive, they were forced to agree to the conditions put forward and laid down their arms.





© SPUTNIK / YAZAN KALASH
Tension Escalating Near Damascus as Syrian Army Battles Militants
Earlier reports surfaced of a transfer deal being agreed on to evacuate militants from parts of southern Damascus. However, it seems that militants have changed their mind, as fighting is ongoing in the area.

Once the remaining militant-held neighborhoods in Damascus are cleared, government forces will be in control the entirety of the capital city and can shift their focus to dislodging terrorists from Homs, the Syrian official reported on Tuesday.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201804251063904969-tensions-damascus-syrian-army-militants/


----------



## Tsilihin

undertakerwwefan said:


> Yet Syria's population is exploding. So what are you worrying about? Life and death. It's nature's cycle.


After years of war and experience in battlefield,who will stop the extremism in to Middle East to not transferred from one state to another and who can guarantee for safety when war will be finished because region is full of weapons outside state forces ?


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989572512664178688


----------



## Project 4202

500 said:


> *Khamenai and Putin repeat USSR mistake in Afghanistan. *



Unless, Putin Deploys 100,000 soldiers in Syria for combat, your comparison is moot, not too mention the difference in geography, or support from outside powers, and I ve got news for Jew, *Rebels lost the war *because for the last two years they have gained nothing but lose territory,* ( and losing more as we speak)* even Saudis and Americans have realized that fact too, but its okey eventuality even crazy delusional Hitler realized he lost war when Red Army troops were a few hundred meters from his bunker. 



> Oil is running out



haha, oil is king for next 30 years least, and yes Russian government knows dependence on oil is not good idea, that's why Russian budget is based 40 $ oil even thought the price is 73 + now, Russians economy has changed a lot in last 3 years we make more money now by exporting wheat 20 billion than weapons 15 billion.


----------



## 925boy

@500 




you see Syrian army fighting isis there..but you said before that assad was workong with these same isis here no? if assad works with isis,then honestly everybody else did too!everybosy has worked witj isis,even Israel.they have caught isis with israeli weapons right?the playing field is actually level in Syria now imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## ejaz007

*Russia takes Syrians to OPCW, Western allies denounce 'stunt'*
Moscow says statements prove alleged gas attack in Douma was staged, but Western envoys condemn 'obscene masquerade'.

10 hours ago





A boy speaks at the Russia-organised news conference in The Hague [Michael Kooren/ Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Russian army hints at providing advanced air defences to Assadyesterday
Chemical inspectors reach second site of Douma 'gas attack'yesterday
Trump is offering Saudi Arabia a 'bad deal' on Syriayesterday
Syria's Yarmouk camp: From a 'war on stomachs' to 'annihilation'2 days ago
Russian officials have brought more than a dozen Syrians, including children, to the headquarters of the global chemical weapons watchdog to support their claim that a reported gas attack in Douma earlier this month was orchestrated.

The United States, Britain, France and their allies boycotted the event on Thursday at the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons in The Hague, Netherlands, branding it as "nothing more than a crude propaganda exercise" and an "obscene masquerade."

The Syrians were flown to Europe to tell their stories at the OPCW, and then ushered into a room full of reporters at a nearby hotel where they all repeated nearly identical accounts. Russia said the statements prove that the alleged chemical attack on April 7 was staged.

Experts from OPCW are currently in Syria to investigate the alleged chlorine or sarin gas attack on Douma which, rescue workers and medics, said killed dozens of people.

The investigation was launched after videos of the apparent attack surfaced and prompted unprecedented Western attacks on Syrian military installations.

But Syria and Russia have accused volunteer rescue workers operating in Syria's rebel-held territories, known as the White Helmets, of staging the footage.

WATCH: Inspectors reach Douma to probe suspected gas attack (1:00)


In one of the videos, a young boy identified as Hassan Diab is seen being hosed down and shivering.

At the press conference in The Hague, Diab said that he did not know why people began pouring water on him in the hospital.

"We were in the basement. We heard cries on the street that we should go to the hospital. We got scared," Diab said.

He was among a dozen people presented as victims or doctors or hospital workers, who all told similar stories - that someone had shouted out "chemical weapons" as hospital staff were treating injured people from a missile bombardment and panic spread.

"Unknown people started creating chaos, and pouring water on people. We were specialists and we could see there were no symptoms of the use of chemical weapons," said physician Khalil, who said he was on duty in the emergency care unit.

He said "patients with choking symptoms" had begun coming to the hospital about 7:00pm, but it "was the result of people breathing in dust and smoke" from the bombardment.

Everyone was treated and sent home, Khalil added, denying reports from the Syrian American Medical Society (SAMS) and the White Helmets who jointly said dozens of people had died.

"After this briefing, no one would have a shadow of a doubt who distributes fake news and who is waging an information war," said Russian Ambassador Alexander Shulgin.

*An 'obscene masquerade'*
Britain boycotted the group's earlier briefing at the OPCW, saying it was a stunt, in a move followed by France, the United States and EU countries.

"The OPCW is not a theatre. Russia's decision to misuse it is yet another Russian attempt to undermine the OPCW's work," Peter Wilson, Britain's ambassador to the OPCW, said in a statement.

READ MORE
*'It had a rotten smell': Douma 'chemical attack' survivors speak*
French ambassador Philippe Lalliot also denounced the briefing as an "obscene masquerade".

"This masquerade only betrays the huge nervousness of those who organised it and who have the most to fear from the OPCW investigation," Lalliot said.

Al Jazeera's Sonia Gallego, reporting from The Hague, said that there was no scientific evidence to support the eye witness reports and videos presented.

"We have absolutely no concrete evidence that these indeed are the people that were at the site and that there is truth to this," Gallego said.

"The witnesses had very similar statements in how they described things, but no documentation was provided with reference to their identification at all.

"It's quite difficult to see how this would have been intended to make anything clear because we're really left with more questions than answers to this whole situation and that's only something the OPCW can resolve with evidence from the ground."

The OPCW also criticised the meeting in its headquarters, saying it had recommended to Russia that it should wait until its inspectors had completed their work.


THE LISTENING POST: How the media covered the Syria attacks


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...rn-allies-denounce-stunt-180426184624835.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Project 4202 said:


> Unless, Putin Deploys 100,000 soldiers in Syria for combat, your comparison is moot, not too mention the difference in geography, or support from outside powers, and I ve got news for Jew, *Rebels lost the war *because for the last two years they have gained nothing but lose territory,* ( and losing more as we speak)* even Saudis and Americans have realized that fact too, but its okey eventuality even crazy delusional Hitler realized he lost war when Red Army troops were a few hundred meters from his bunker.


There is a share: Khamenai provides mercenaries, Putin weapons. Still every day of Assad in power costs Russia and Iran some 20 mln $ and Russian economy is much much weaker than USSR economy.



> haha, oil is king for next 30 years least, and yes Russian government knows dependence on oil is not good idea, that's why Russian budget is based 40 $ oil even thought the price is 73 + now, Russians economy has changed a lot in last 3 years we make more money now by exporting wheat 20 billion than weapons 15 billion


Russian economy is still almost solely depends on oil it just gets more corrupt. If in the past Russian economy was rapidly growing at 50$ per barrel now its struggling at 73$. Ditto Iranian economy.



925boy said:


> @500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see Syrian army fighting isis there..but you said before that assad was workong with these same isis here no? if assad works with isis,then honestly everybody else did too!


1) ISIS is Iraqi Baath, while Assad is Syrian Baath. Both are equal scum. 
2) Assad and Russia did nothing against ISIS when it was at height of power (2014-2016). On contrary, they provided them with weapons and air cover.
3) When ISIS began to collapse in 2017 Assad and Russia came in to grab their territories before the Kurds and Turks. Noting else.



> everybosy has worked witj isis,even Israel.they have caught isis with israeli weapons right?the playing field is actually level in Syria now imo.


Thats false. ISIS had never any Israeli weapons. It had tons of Assad Russia weapons.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989789887330242560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989758620647669760


500 said:


> Still every day of Assad in power costs Russia and Iran some 20 mln $ and Russian economy is much much weaker than USSR economy.



Incorrect. Russia deliberately keeps population at check only 140 million. Russia has FAR more natural resources per capita than Israel does. Clinton visited Russia in the 1990s and his famous words are Russia is a RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICH country.



500 said:


> 2) Assad and Russia did nothing against ISIS when it was at height of power (2014-2016). On contrary, they provided them with weapons and air cover.



@waz @500 @The Eagle

Deliberate lies. Palmyra was taken from ISIS in March 2016.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(March_2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989789887330242560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989758620647669760
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Russia deliberately keeps population at check only 140 million. Russia has FAR more natural resources per capita than Israel does. Clinton visited Russia in the 1990s and his famous words are Russia is a RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICH country.
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @500 @The Eagle
> 
> Deliberate lies. Palmyra was taken from ISIS in March 2016.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(March_2016)


The lunatic paid zionist Hasbara Troll doesnt even worth to answer.






If I was a Pakistani mod, I would ban @500 and @King Solomon aka @Solomon2 .


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1292311/middle-east
AMMAN, Jordan: The Syrian army on Thursday intensified its bombardment of a besieged camp for Palestinian refugees and nearby rebel-held areas in southern Damascus, the last area near the capital outside government control.

Most civilians have long since fled the Yarmouk camp, once the largest in Syria for Palestinian refugees, but enough have stayed behind that the United Nations has called on the warring parties to spare civilians.

The Russian-backed Syrian army launched a major offensive last week to capture the south Damascus enclave that includes Yarmouk and neighboring areas, which have been held for years by rebel fighters and Daesh militants.

The Yarmouk campaign is part of a wider offensive to recapture remaining rebel areas that has shown no sign of letting up since Western countries launched air strikes on April 14 to punish the government for a suspected poison gas attack.

President Bashar Assad’s is now in by far his strongest position since the early months of the seven-year civil war.
Pierre Krähenbühl, commissioner of the United Nations Works and Relief Agency which runs camps for Palestinian refugees, warned of the “catastrophic consequences of the escalation” in the camp, which had “endured indescribable pain and suffering over years of conflict.”


State media showed footage of a ground assault led by tanks on the fringes of Hajjar Al-Aswad, which adjoins the 
sprawling Yarmouk camp. Aerial strikes and bombardment have relentlessly pounded residential areas for days.
The army said it had made advances and killed dozens of militants. Rebels in the area say however that there has been no significant push inside Hajjar Al-Aswad or the camp, despite hundreds of strikes.

At least 19 civilians have been killed and 150 injured since the campaign began, mostly women and elderly, according to Ayman Abu Hashem, a lawyer and former camp resident in touch with residents who have stayed. The sprawling camp was part of a densely populated, impoverished squatter belt only few kilometers away from the heart of the capital.

Two sources inside the camp said around 1,500 families remain there.

Christopher Gunness, a UNRWA spokesman, said the plight of remaining civilians had worsened: “Many are sleeping in the streets, begging for medicine. There is almost no water or electricity. Their suffering is unimaginable.”
The camp has been under siege by the army since rebels captured it in 2012. Most civilians fled when Daesh militants drove out comparatively secular rebels in 2015, but thousands remained behind, many of whom have fled this week.

At least 3,500 Palestinian refugees from the camp have in the last week taken shelter in the nearby town of Yalda, according to UNRWA and a resident who confirmed the figure.

Yalda is not controlled by Daesh fighters but by rebels who have long abandoned fighting under de facto cease-fire deals with the army. The government aims to push them to leave the area for northern Syria under an evacuation deal.

***********
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1292671/middle-east
BEIRUT: Syrian regime air strikes and shelling killed 17 civilians including seven children on Friday in the Palestinian camp of Yarmuk in southern Damascus, a Britain-based monitor said.

Regime forces have pounded southern districts of the capital since April 19 to try, as they claimed to expel Daesh group from the area, after the militants refused to leave under an evacuation deal.

That bombardment intensified on Friday, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights monitor said, as regime forces advanced against Daesh inside the districts.

“Army units backed by the air force and artillery have advanced on numerous axes” in southern Damascus, including the district of Hajjar Al-Aswad, “after breaking through terrorist defenses,” state news agency said.

The advance “inflicted great human and material losses” on the militants, it said.

Syrian state television said the army has seized control of buildings and a “network of trenches and tunnels” from Daesh in Hajjar Al-Aswad.

In the adjacent neighborhood of Qadam, two children were killed in “mortar rounds fired by terrorist groups,” it said.
The Observatory said pro-government forces took control of “buildings and streets in Hajjar Al-Aswad and Qadam after attacking the districts at dawn.”

Regime forces were locked in violent clashes with Daesh fighters on Friday morning, the monitor said.

Heavy air strikes and shelling had targeted Yarmuk and the edges of Hajjar Al-Aswad and Qadam since the early morning.

IS has held parts of Hajjar Al-Aswad and Yarmuk since 2015 and seized Qadam last month.

At least 74 regime personnel and 59 Daesh fighters have been killed in eight days of fighting in southern Damascus, the monitor said.

The latest civilian deaths bring to 36 the number of non-fighters killed in regime bombardment in that same period, it said.

Yarmuk and the surroundings are now Daesh’s largest urban redoubt in Syria or neighboring Iraq.







Turkish armed forces on Friday seized arms and ammunition in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region, which was recently liberated during the Operation Olive Branch.

In a message posted on its official Twitter account, Turkish General Staff said a large amount of ammunition, a machine gun, 4 Kalashnikov assault rifles, a bazooka, 12 hand grenades, and a radio were recovered in Afrin’s Dervisoglu region.

Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on Jan. 20 to clear YPG/PKK and Daesh terrorist groups from Afrin, northwestern Syria amid growing threats from the region.

On March 18, Turkish-backed troops liberated the Afrin town center, which had been a major hideout for the YPG/PKK terrorists since 2012.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

Separately, security forces launched an operation against PKK/KCK terrorist organization in southeastern Hakkari's Ordekli village, according to a statement by local governor's office.

During the operations, a M-16 infantry rifle, a AK-47 automatic rifle, four hand grenades, a vehicular radio and a good deal of ammunition were seized.

**********

Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said Thursday the U.S. will expand its operations in Syria despite President Donald Trump's stated willingness to withdraw from the war-torn country.

"We are continuing the fight [against Daesh]," Mattis said during a Senate Armed Services Committee hearing on the Defense Department budget. 

"We are going to expand it and bring in more regional support; [it] is probably the biggest shift that we are making right now."

Emphasizing the presence of anti-Daesh coalition members in the region, he said the fight will continue until Syria is completely cleared of Daesh. 

Mattis also said operations against Daesh would increase on the Iraqi side of the border while France had reinforced the U.S. in Syria with special forces in the last two weeks. 

Earlier this month, Trump said U.S. troops would be leaving Syria "very soon" since Daesh had been defeated, arguing that U.S. spending in the Middle East was futile and detracted from domestic spending.

But the Pentagon described reports of plans to pull American troops out of Syria as "rumors", adding the U.S. would continue fighting Daesh there. Trump later agreed to keep them in the country for the short term. 

At a recent joint news conference with French President Emmanuel Macron at the White House, Trump again noted that he wanted American troops to return from Syria but also did not want Iran to strengthen its influence in the region, especially after the defeat of Daesh.

During the hearing, Mattis was also asked for his opinion on whether the U.S. should stick with the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), commonly known as the Iran deal. 

Clashing with Trump, who considers the 2015 Iran nuclear accord “insane” and the “worst deal ever”, Mattis highlighted the value of some parts of the agreement, adding that Washington is working with its European allies to see if there are ways to improve the pact.

But Trump has repeatedly attacked the deal and has threatened to pull out of it unless Washington and its European allies strike a side deal with conditions largely unrelated to the original agreement that would cover Iran's ballistic missile program and regional activities.

When asked, Mattis said no decision had been made on any U.S. withdrawal. 

"The decision has not been made whether we can repair it enough to stay in it, or if the president is going to decide to withdraw from it," he said during the hearing.

The U.S. recognizes that the nuclear pact was an "imperfect arms control agreement", he said.

"I will say it is written almost with an assumption that Iran would try to cheat. So the verification, what is in there, is actually pretty robust,” he added. “Whether or not that is sufficient, I think that is a valid question."


----------



## vostok

Russians in Doumayr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

cockroaches are getting eliminated in Idlib by their fellow brothers

Too much freedom

https://mobile.almasdarnews.com/art...nking-fsa-commander-killed-in-southern-idlib/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990502468579680256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*'Enemy' rockets hit Hama, Aleppo army positions: Syrian state TV*
Blasts reportedly hit Hama and Aleppo countryside in what a military source called 'a new aggression'.

2 hours ago






Blasts were reported in the Hama countryside on Sunday night [Al Jazeera]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

'Enemy' rockets hit Hama, Aleppo army positions: Syrian state TVtoday
Syria war: Government forces continue bombardment of Yarmouk camptoday
Syria: SDF reclaim territory hours after government capturetoday
UNRWA: 3,500 Palestinian refugees flee Syria's Yarmouk campyesterday
Syrian state TV says that rockets have struck military positions in the countryside of Hama and Aleppo provinces. 

A military source was quoted as saying by SANA that the "new aggression" by Syria's enemies had taken place at around 10:30pm (19:30 GMT) on Sunday. 

The state TV outlet aired images of what it said was the explosions. It had earlier reported that successive blasts were heard in the Hama and Aleppo countryside and that authorities were investigating the cause.

SANA did not say who was responsible for the attacks. 

Reporting from Aleppo, Al Jazeera's Maan al-Khoder called the strikes "one of the strongest attacks on the military". 

"Civilians in Aleppo described hearing a huge explosion and their description is in line with what the state is saying," he said. 

An official death tally was not yet given. 

An intelligence source told Reuters news agency it appeared multiple missile attacks hit command centres for "Iranian-backed militias" fighting alongside forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Israel has previously targeted Iranian-backed militia outposts in Syria.

Andrew Tabler, a Syria expert at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, said Israeli attacks targeting Iranian bases in Syria have continued for some time now. 

"It seems as if it's an Israeli strike. It's yet to be confirmed but the targets in recent history of Israeli bombing inside of Syria would suggest that that's who's responsible," he told Al Jazeera. 

"These are mixed bases for Iran and regime forces inside Syria, Iranian forces are spread out throughout the country.

"They are the main backers of Assad on the ground and Israel has launched a campaign to target those assets as they spread throughout the country."

Reporting from Beirut, Lebanon, Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr said the fact that Syrian state media are not blaming anyone for the strikes sets it apart from previous attacks. 

"This is quite different than in the past when there have been similar strikes, the Syrian government does not shy away from pointing the finger at Israel, which is believed to be behind these latest strikes," Khodr said.

Missiles struck a Syrian airbase in Homs earlier this month, with Russia and Syriablaming Israel for that attack. Israel neither confirmed nor denied that raid. 

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...ositions-syrian-state-tv-180430054021196.html


----------



## pak-marine

*Syria war: 'Iranian personnel among dozens dead' in missile attacks*

1 hour ago


Report
End of Facebook post by محردة الآن

Missiles hit a number of military sites in northern Syria on Sunday night, state media say, with unconfirmed reports of dozens of fatalities.

The Syrian military said facilities in Hama and Aleppo provinces were struck.

It did not immediately report any casualties. But a UK-based monitoring group said 26 pro-government fighters were killed, most of them Iranians.

It is not known who was behind the attacks. Western nations and Israel have previously hit sites in Syria.

Earlier this month, the US, UK and France bombed three facilities they said were associated with the Syrian government's alleged chemical weapons programme.

Israel is meanwhile alleged to have hit an airbase in Homs province reportedly serving as an Iranian drone command centre and containing an advanced Iranian air defence system.

Seven Iranian soldiers were among 14 military personnel killed in that attack.

Israel has repeatedly vowed to stop its arch-enemy Iran from strengthening its military presence in Syria, Iran's closest ally.


US-led strikes on Syria: What was hit?
Israel blamed for Syria airfield attack
A Syrian military source cited by the official Sana news agency said only that the sites targeted on Sunday night were "exposed… to a new aggression".

The source added that the strikes came after terrorist organisations had suffered defeats in the countryside of the capital, Damascus, an apparent reference to the recent recapture of the Eastern Ghouta region from rebel groups.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), a UK-based monitoring group, said the attack appeared to have targeted a depot for surface-to-surface missiles at the 47th Brigade military base, south of the city of Hama.





The pro-opposition Orient News website also reported that large explosions were seen coming from what were believed to be ammunition caches at the base.

Missiles are also reported to have hit locations in the Salhab area, west of Hama city, and the area surrounding Nairab military airport, which is close to the city of Aleppo and its international airport.

However, Iran's Tasnim news agency cited the commander of an Iranian-backed Afghan militia as denying that its base near Aleppo was struck.

The SOHR cited its sources as saying 26 pro-government fighters were killed in the strikes. Four were Syrian and the others foreigners, a vast majority of whom were Iranians, it said.

It also noted that the death toll might rise as 60 fighters were wounded, some of them seriously, and several others were missing.

The SOHR said that given the nature of the targets, the attacks were likely to have been carried out by Israel.

But Israeli Intelligence Minister Yisrael Katz said on Monday morning that he was "not aware" of the strikes.

"All the violence and instability in Syria is the result of Iran's attempts to establish a military presence there. Israel will not allow the opening of a northern front in Syria," he told Israel's Army Radio


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990892237843296256


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991049368563343362


----------



## Solomon2

*Israel fighting anti-Assad forces in the Syrian-held Golan*: 





Following intensive fighting at Hader on Friday, on the Syrian-held section of Mount Hermon, which resulted in dozens of casualties, the IDF said it is willing to provide assistance and prevent the capture of the Druse village by anti-regime forces...

...The IDF said it “is ready and prepared to assist the residents of the village and will prevent the harming or the conquering of the village of Hader due to our deep commitment to the Druse population.” This statement reflects a desire to deter Syrian rebels and jihadist groups from harming the Druse in Syria near the Golan...

...“They [the rebels] are being attacked by Assad’s forces in the Bayt Jinn enclave,” Zehavi says.

She says that the current situation “proves Israel is rescuing human lives and it doesn’t matter if they are Shia or Sunni [or Druse].” She points out that Hader has residents who support Hezbollah, and because of the Assad regime’s presence there are also contacts with Iranian forces in Syria.

The statement by Israel “reflects an unwillingness of Israel to take sides in this conflict. So we were blamed in the past for helping rebels, and now [with this] bold announcement [that] we will help a Druse village [which has] sided with the Assad regime, no one can say we help one side or another,” says Zehavi...


----------



## HAIDER

Feel sorry for druze , but Isreali army compose of druze soldiers. And when arab comes to revenge they feel no mercy for there opponent .


----------



## SubWater

HAIDER said:


> Feel sorry for druze , but Isreali army compose of druze soldiers. And when arab comes to revenge they feel no mercy for there opponent .


They are lier.
Deruz population are with Syrian Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991595639887794176


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...ed-agencies/story-XKKqyCuSREU2wJNku0oJoJ.html




A Sukhoi Su-24 fighter jet takes off from the Hmeymim air base near Latakia, Syria.(REUTERS File Photo)

A Russian fighter jet crashed after taking off from an airbase in Syria on Thursday, killing both pilots, Moscow’s defence ministry said in a statement carried by news agencies.

“As it was climbing after taking off from the Hmeimim airbase, the Russian fighter Su-30SM crashed into the Mediterranean Sea. Two pilots, who fought until the last minute to save the plane, died, according to reports from the scene,” the statement said.

The ministry said the plane had not come under fire, adding that “according to preliminary information, the reason for the crash could have been a bird falling into the engine”.

The accident brings Russia’s official military losses in Syria to 86.

The most recent acknowledged military loss came when a transport plane crashed on landing at the Hmeimim airbase in March, killing all 39 people on board. 

But Russian nationals are regularly reported to be serving as paid mercenaries in Syria and taking on dangerous missions that often lead to casualties.

************
https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...ry-in-syria/story-ANZDDiR3jkbi66QoxTgzFK.html

*Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said it was not clear if the airstrikes in the Hassakeh province were carried out by the US-led coalition or the Iraqi air force. *
Updated: May 01, 2018 23:03 IST

Airstrikes killed at least 23 civilians on Tuesday in one of the last pockets of Islamic State-controlled territory in Syria, according to Syrian state media and an opposition-linked monitoring group, as US-backed forces in the area announced they have resumed their campaign against the extremists.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said it was not clear if the airstrikes in the Hassakeh province were carried out by the US-led coalition or the Iraqi air force. It said the strikes killed 10 children, six women and seven elderly people.

The state-run Syrian News Agency said 25 civilians were killed in the airstrikes south of the town of Shadadi, blaming the US-led coalition.

The strikes took place in an area where the US-backed and Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces are battling IS.

Lelwa Abdullah, an SDF spokeswoman in the adjacent Deir el-Zour province, said Tuesday the final phase of a large operation against IS in eastern Syria has begun. She said the SDF will “liberate those areas and secure the Syrian-Iraqi border and end the IS presence in eastern Syria once and for all.”

The SDF had redeployed hundreds of its forces to western Syria after Turkish troops attacked the Kurdish-held Afrin enclave earlier this year, effectively putting operations against IS on hold.

Abdullah said IS attacks have increased in recent weeks in parts of eastern Syria near the border with Iraq as the extremist group seeks to regroup. She said the clearing operations will take place with the help of the U.S.-led coalition and Iraqi forces across the border.

Elsewhere in Syria on Tuesday, more than three dozen Syrians held for years by al-Qaida-linked insurgents in the country’s northwest were released as part of a deal to hand over areas around Damascus to the government, state media reported.

State-run Al-Ikhbariya TV broadcast images of the released men, women, children, who arrived by bus at a government-controlled checkpoint in Aleppo province. Many were in tears, and they could be seen kissing and hugging Syrian soldiers.

The captives had been held by the insurgents in northern Syria since 2015. It is the latest in a series of evacuation deals for areas around the capital that have been besieged for years and subjected to heavy bombardment by government forces.

The UN and rights groups have criticised the deals, saying they amount to forced displacement.

The latest deal concerns Yarmouk, a Palestinian refugee camp that was a built-up residential area before the civil war. IS militants still control parts of the camp and a neighboring area, where they are battling government forces.

The 42 people freed today are the first batch of more than 80 to be released. Under the deal, fighters from the al-Qaida-linked Hayat Tahrir al-Sham group will withdraw from Yarmouk, while about 5,000 people in Foua and Kfraya, two northwestern villages besieged by insurgents, will be allowed to relocate to government-held areas.

Al-Ikhbariya said nearly 20 wounded or ill from the two besieged villages were evacuated Tuesday. But the evacuation has apparently stalled amid security concerns, with the residents asking that they all be evacuated together instead of in batches.

The Observatory said five buses carrying around 200 insurgents from Yarmouk arrived at the handover area south of Aleppo.

The UN has warned of “catastrophic consequences” for the remaining inhabitants of Yarmouk as the fighting continues.

The camp was established in 1957 for Palestinians who fled the 1948 war with Israel, and later evolved into a densely populated urban neighborhood that was home to tens of thousands of Palestinians and Syrians.

It has seen heavy fighting since the early days of the seven-year-old civil war, and IS pushed into the district in 2015.

“Yarmouk and its inhabitants have endured indescribable pain and suffering over years of conflict,” Pierre Krähenbühl, the head of the U.N. agency for Palestinian refugees, said last week.

The latest fighting has displaced around 5,000 civilians from Yarmouk into the neighboring area of Yalda, the UN said. It’s not clear how many civilians remain in Yarmouk.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/worl...ry-in-syria/story-ANZDDiR3jkbi66QoxTgzFK.html

Airstrikes killed at least 23 civilians on Tuesday in one of the last pockets of Islamic State-controlled territory in Syria, according to Syrian state media and an opposition-linked monitoring group, as US-backed forces in the area announced they have resumed their campaign against the extremists.

Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said it was not clear if the airstrikes in the Hassakeh province were carried out by the US-led coalition or the Iraqi air force. It said the strikes killed 23 .

The state-run Syrian News Agency said 25 civilians were killed in the airstrikes south of the town of Shadadi, blaming the US-led coalition.

The strikes took place in an area where the US-backed and Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces are battling IS.

Lelwa Abdullah, an SDF spokeswoman in the adjacent Deir el-Zour province, said Tuesday the final phase of a large operation against IS in eastern Syria has begun. She said the SDF will “liberate those areas and secure the Syrian-Iraqi border and end the IS presence in eastern Syria once and for all.”

The SDF had redeployed hundreds of its forces to western Syria after Turkish troops attacked the Kurdish-held Afrin enclave earlier this year, effectively putting operations against IS on hold.

Abdullah said IS attacks have increased in recent weeks in parts of eastern Syria near the border with Iraq as the extremist group seeks to regroup. She said the clearing operations will take place with the help of the U.S.-led coalition and Iraqi forces across the border.

Elsewhere in Syria on Tuesday, more than three dozen Syrians held for years by al-Qaida-linked insurgents in the country’s northwest were released as part of a deal to hand over areas around Damascus to the government, state media reported.

State-run Al-Ikhbariya TV broadcast images of the released men, women, children, who arrived by bus at a government-controlled checkpoint in Aleppo province. Many were in tears, and they could be seen kissing and hugging Syrian soldiers.

The captives had been held by the insurgents in northern Syria since 2015. It is the latest in a series of evacuation deals for areas around the capital that have been besieged for years and subjected to heavy bombardment by government forces.

The UN and rights groups have criticised the deals, saying they amount to forced displacement.

The latest deal concerns Yarmouk, a Palestinian refugee camp that was a built-up residential area before the civil war. IS militants still control parts of the camp and a neighboring area, where they are battling government forces.

The 42 people freed today are the first batch of more than 80 to be released. Under the deal, fighters from the al-Qaida-linked Hayat Tahrir al-Sham group will withdraw from Yarmouk, while about 5,000 people in Foua and Kfraya, two northwestern villages besieged by insurgents, will be allowed to relocate to government-held areas.

Al-Ikhbariya said nearly 20 wounded or ill from the two besieged villages were evacuated Tuesday. But the evacuation has apparently stalled amid security concerns, with the residents asking that they all be evacuated together instead of in batches.

The Observatory said five buses carrying around 200 insurgents from Yarmouk arrived at the handover area south of Aleppo.

The UN has warned of “catastrophic consequences” for the remaining inhabitants of Yarmouk as the fighting continues.

The camp was established in 1957 for Palestinians who fled the 1948 war with Israel, and later evolved into a densely populated urban neighborhood that was home to tens of thousands of Palestinians and Syrians.

It has seen heavy fighting since the early days of the seven-year-old civil war, and IS pushed into the district in 2015.

“Yarmouk and its inhabitants have endured indescribable pain and suffering over years of conflict,” Pierre Krähenbühl, the head of the U.N. agency for Palestinian refugees, said last week.

The latest fighting has displaced around 5,000 civilians from Yarmouk into the neighboring area of Yalda, the UN said. It’s not clear how many civilians remain in Yarmouk.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Syrian rebels start pullout from south Damascus*




Soldiers loyal to Syria’s President Bashar Assad forces are deployed at Al-Qadam area near Yarmouk Palestinian camp in Damascus. Assad has focused on dislodging rebels from their remaining besieged pockets since driving them from eastern Ghouta last month after a fierce offensive. (Reuters)

BEIRUT: Syrian rebels began pulling out of an enclave they have surrendered in south Damascus on Thursday, but a few fighters in another besieged area near Homs shelled government areas after their groups agreed to quit.
The enclaves in south Damascus and near Homs are the only two besieged areas still held by rebels, though they still control large tracts of northwest and southwest Syria, lying along its international borders, which are not surrounded by the army.

Syrian President Bashar Assad has focused on dislodging rebels from their remaining besieged pockets since driving them from eastern Ghouta last month after a fierce offensive. Syrian state television showed footage of buses arriving at Beit Sahm, driving through narrow streets surrounded by soldiers and with concrete buildings above showing scars of war. It later reported that the first batch of buses had departed, carrying fighters and their families from the area. Some 5,000 fighters and their family members are expected to leave Beit Sahm, Babila and Yalda neighborhoods for the opposition areas in northern Syria, it reported, following an earlier group which left the enclave on Monday.

Daesh fighters holding another part of the same enclave are still fighting after weeks of intense bombardment in the area of Al-Hajjar Al-Aswad and Yarmouk Palestinian refugee camp.

On Wednesday, insurgents in the biggest of the remaining besieged areas, located between the cities of Hama and Homs around the towns of Rastan, Talbiseh and Houla, also agreed to surrender.

However, a small number of them rejected the deal and shelled government areas late on Wednesday and early on Thursday, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights war monitor and two local sources said.

*********

*ANKARA*

A Turkish soldier was martyred in Syria’s northwestern Afrin region on Thursday during the military’s sweep and clear activities, a statement said.

In the statement, the Turkish General Staff said the soldier was martyred in Afrin region when an improvised explosive detonated during the military’s sweep and clear activities.

Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch on Jan. 20 to clear YPG/PKK and Daesh terrorist groups from Afrin amid growing threats from the region. On March 18, Turkish-backed troops liberated Afrin town center, which had been a major hideout for the YPG/PKK since 2012.

After liberating the area from the terror group, Turkish military have also been continuing efforts to search and destroy hand-made explosives and mines planted by the YPG/PKK terrorists.

According to the Turkish General Staff, Operation Olive Branch was aimed at establishing security and stability along Turkey's borders and the region as well as protecting Syrians from terrorist cruelty and oppression.

***********

1,285 terrorists neutralized in operations, including 7 terrorists in most wanted category

03.05.2018







https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/ypg-pkk-suffers-heavy-blow-this-month-in-turkey-abroad/1134381

*ERZURUM, Turkey*

A total of 1,285 YPG/PKK terrorists in Turkey and abroad were neutralized in April including senior figures of terror groups, according to data compiled by Anadolu Agency.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply that the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

From April 1-30, 15 security personnel and one civilian were martyred in terror attacks.

In the same period, 210 terror suspects were arrested as part of operations against PKK in Turkish cities. Of them 80 were remanded in custody.

So-called senior figures of the terror group were also neutralized in eastern, southern and southeastern Turkey during the operations.

Medeni Sayilgan, Seyithan Sinet and Yusuf Sek who were on the "red list”, Eyup Celik on "green list", Osman Ozel on the "blue list", Mehmet Reber Cetin and Masallah Malazgirt on the "grey list” were neutralized.

The wanted list is divided into five color-coded categories, with red as the most wanted, followed by blue, green, orange and grey.

Operation Olive Branch, which was launched by Turkey on Jan. 20 to clear YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists from Afrin in northwestern Syria is also ongoing.

In April, 1,029 terrorists were neutralized as part of the operation.

Turkish army provides the necessary support to provide humanitarian aid to residents and return normalcy to the area.

In its more than 30-year terror campaign against Turkey, the PKK -- listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU -- has been responsible for the death of some 40,000 people, including those of women and children.

The PYD/YPG are Syrian branches of the terrorist PKK and the focus of Turkey's successful counter-terrorist Operation Olive Branch in Afrin, Syria, near the border with Turkey.

Reporting by Yunus Okur:Writing by Fatih Hafiz Mehmet

**************









file photo

By Burak Karacaoglu and Esref Musa

*IDLIB, Syria *

At least four people were killed and 10 others injured by a car bomb that rocked a district of Syria’s northwestern Idlib province on Thursday, according to the White Helmets, a civil defense agency.

The car bomb detonated outside an aid organization in Idlib’s Dana district, Mustafa Haj Yusuf, director of the White Helmets in Idlib, told Anadolu Agency.

“The attack left four people dead, including one woman, and 10 others injured,” Yusuf said.

The injured were reportedly taken to nearby field hospitals.

The bombing occurred outside an office of the U.S.-based International Rescue Committee, which has yet to comment on the incident.

Located in northern Syria near the Turkish border, Idlib was declared a "de-escalation zone" last May, in which acts of aggression are expressly forbidden.

Syria has only just begun to emerge from a devastating conflict that began in 2011 when the Assad regime cracked down on demonstrators with unexpected ferocity.

UN officials say hundreds of thousands of people have been killed in the conflict.

************











By Elena Teslova

*MOSCOW *

A Russian Su-30SM fighter jet has crashed in Syria, killing two pilots, according to the Defense Ministry on Thursday.

"On May 3, at about 0945 Moscow time [1245GMT], during [the warplane’s] climb after take-off from Hmeimim air base over the Mediterranean Sea, Russian fighter jet Su-30SM crashed.

Both pilots died on the spot, the statement, released by the ministry, added.

According to a preliminary probe, a bird stuck in the plane's engine was said to have caused the crash; there was no fire in the incident, it said.

This is the seventh aircraft Russia has lost in Syria since the beginning of its presence in the country in 2015. Four helicopters were downed and two crashed because of technical malfunction.

Number of Russian servicemen who died in Syria is now said to be over 100.


----------



## 50cent

What a lovely day 19 plus jihadist eliminated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992025094338809856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

HAIDER said:


> Feel sorry for druze , but Isreali army compose of druze soldiers. And when arab comes to revenge they feel no mercy for there opponent .


Don't worry. Strong Arab (Egypt, KSA, UAE) countries are in good relations with Israel. Failed states who can only barrel bomb helpless peasants can't do anything to Israel.


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Don't worry. Strong Arab (Egypt, KSA, UAE) countries are in good relations with Israel. Failed states who can only barrel bomb helpless peasants can't do anything to Israel.


What you going to do about the Mullahs ? They are now your neighbours.


----------



## Metanoia

ISIS defences have collapsed by the hands of the SAA in Yarmuk camp and Hajr Al-Aswad, South suburbs of Damascus. SAA is advancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

Rukarl said:


> What you going to do about the Mullahs ? They are now your neighbours.


nagging to Americans.



Metanoia said:


> ISIS defences have collapsed by the hands of the SAA in Yarmuk camp and Hajr Al-Aswad, South suburbs of Damascus. SAA is advancing.


Damascus soon become terrorist free zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> What you going to do about the Mullahs ? They are now your neighbours.


They are our neighbors for decades (Hezbollah, Hamas, Assad). Beside terror against civilians they cant do anything. Mullah regime is most pathetic and coward regime in human history.


----------



## zartosht

is it just me or is this story following a familiar script? remember the Lebanese civil war?

The Zionists, americans and French didn't like its outcome. became desperate and took measures to directly occupy Lebanon.

This was before Hezbollah slaughtered 250~ American troops, 70+ Frenchies troops and forced them to leave with tails firmly behind their backs. (this was the Cowboy Reagan years too, and iran and hezbolllah were extremely weak at the time)

Hezbollah followed this up putting its boot firmly up the Zionist a** and ejecting them by force out of Lebanon (the first time an arab army ejected an Israeli army by force of arms)

Now this exact script is playing out in Syria. except on a larger degree this time. Desperate frenchies, americans and Zionists trying to reverse a lost war. except this time iran and Hezbollah are 1000x times stronger. Syria is a much bigger stronger state then Lebanon..

I predict another massacre/humiliation for the americans/frenchies/Zionist alliance. Eventually the American/frenchies might get the hint that bleeding for parasitic Zionists might not be a good idea and leave. just like they did in Lebanon


----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> is it just me or is this story following a familiar script? remember the Lebanese civil war?
> 
> The Zionists, americans and French didn't like its outcome. became desperate and took measures to directly occupy Lebanon.
> 
> This was before Hezbollah slaughtered 250~ American troops, 70+ Frenchies troops and forced them to leave with tails firmly behind their backs. (this was the Cowboy Reagan years too, and iran and hezbolllah were extremely weak at the time)
> 
> Hezbollah followed this up putting its boot firmly up the Zionist a** and ejecting them by force out of Lebanon (the first time an arab army ejected an Israeli army by force of arms)
> 
> Now this exact script is playing out in Syria. except on a larger degree this time. Desperate frenchies, americans and Zionists trying to reverse a lost war. except this time iran and Hezbollah are 1000x times stronger. Syria is a much bigger stronger state then Lebanon..
> 
> I predict another massacre/humiliation for the americans/frenchies/Zionist alliance. Eventually the American/frenchies might get the hint that bleeding for parasitic Zionists might not be a good idea and leave. just like they did in Lebanon


Alas Khamenaists history knowledge is very poor. Assad entered Lebanon in 1976 to help Christian minority government. Assad slaughtered many thousands of Palestinian Muslims first with help of Christian militias and later with help of Shia militias.

As result Lebanon became a failed state. Lebanese Christians became puppets of Saudi Arabia (Hariri camp) and Iran (Aoun camp).

Now Iran entered Syria to help the Alawi minority government. The outcome will be same. Syria already turned into a failed state for good and Alawis became puppets of Iran and Russia.

And biggest losers beside Lebanese and Syrian people are Iranian and Russian people, who live in poverty but need to spend billions each year to keep Assad alive.


----------



## 500

Khamenai thugs expel thousands of Muslims kids from their homes into tents in order that inbred corrupt atheist dictator could sit on his throne for couple more years.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Alas Khamenaists history knowledge is very poor.





500 said:


> As result Lebanon became a failed state. Lebanese Christians became puppets of Saudi Arabia (Hariri camp) and Iran (Aoun camp).


lol
Thanks God your knowledge is very strong.


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria: Rebels evacuate last opposition-held enclave*
Rebels agreed to leave last bastion of opposition fighters amid the ongoing government push to retake lost territory.

7 hours ago





Syria's official SANA news agency reported rebels handed over most of their heavy weapons [Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Iraqi air force attacks ISIL targets in Syria2 days ago
Syrian refugees: Tension and solidarity in exile in Lebanon2 days ago
White Helmets vows to continue despite 'US funding freeze'3 days ago
Syrian rebels surrender last rebel-held area near Homs5 days ago
A massive convoy of buses carrying thousands of opposition fighters and their families from the besieged city of Homs arrived in Syria's northern rebel-held district of al-Bad.

Sixty-six buses carrying 3,194 people arrived on Tuesday a day after leaving the town of Rastan, located roughly halfway between Homs and Hama, media reports said.

The evacuation was a part of an agreement reached between several major Free Syrian Army factions and Russia, under which the opposition agreed to surrender medium to heavy military hardware in exchange for safe passage to Idlib province and Jarablus city in northern Syria.

Syria's official SANA news agency announced earlier on Tuesday that rebels handed over most of their heavy weapons, including six tanks and three armoured personnel carriers.

The agreement covers the towns of Rastan, Talbis, Teir-Maale, El-Ganta and Houla, all of which lie 10-15km north of Homs.

The enclave was the last remaining rebel stronghold outside Idlib where much of the opposition has relocated as a result of a series of similar evacuation deals.

Syrian rebels surrender enclave in northern Homs


Government recapture

The odds have tilted in President Bashar al-Assad's favour ever since Russia intervened and increased its support for government troops in September 2015.

Assad's forces retook the entirety of East Ghouta, outside of the capital Damascus, in April after recapturing the last rebel-controlled town of Douma.

A major military campaign was launched in February with the aim of capturing the last remaining pockets of opposition resistance in Eastern Ghouta.

Analysts say the area's strategic significance stems from its proximity to the capital.

The Eastern Ghouta offensive took a heavy toll on opposition fighters who were subsequently forced into accepting evacuation deals.

In Damascus, Syrian forces pressed further against members of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in a small area south of the city.

Syrian forces have advanced on the ISIL-controlled neighbourhood of Hajar al-Aswad as well as the Palestinian refugee camp of Yarmouk since last month.

PEOPLE & POWER

America's Guns: Secret Pipeline to Syria


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...-opposition-held-enclave-180508181950653.html


----------



## ejaz007

*'Iranian forces' fire rockets at Israeli positions in Golan Heights*
If confirmed, this would be the first rocket attack carried out directly by Iran, rather than by one of its proxies, against Israel.

21 minutes ago

*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

UK's Iraqis disillusioned by political process before votetoday
HRW: Israel attempting to shut down human rights record criticismtoday
Trump, Iran and the 'I.S.R.A.E.L' doctrinetoday
Iran's Khamenei to Trump: Like hell, you will!today
Tensions between Israel, Syria and Iran appear to be escalating, with Israeli war planes firing at targets inside Syria.

The state news agency there is reporting that several military sites including a radar facility and an ammunition depot were destroyed.

Earlier, the Israeli military said Iranian forces in neighbouring Syria fired rockets at their positions in the occupied Golan Heights.

Israel is urging residents in the occupied Golan Heights to enter bomb shelters after 20 rockets were fired into the area from Syria.

The Israeli military is blaming Iranian forces.

If confirmed, this would be the first rocket attack carried out directly by Iran, rather than by one of its proxies, against Israel.

Al Jazeera's Charlotte Bellis reports.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...-positions-golan-heights-180510045548673.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Israel says it hit Iranian military targets in Syria*
Military says it carried out the strikes after Tehran fired missiles towards its forces in the occupied Golan Heights.

an hour ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

'Blatant theft': Syrians denounce Absentee Property Lawtoday
Syria: Rebels evacuate last opposition-held enclaveyesterday
Iraqi air force attacks ISIL targets in Syria4 days ago
Syrian refugees: Tension and solidarity in exile in Lebanon3 days ago
The Israeli army said on Thursday it hit dozens of Iranian military targets in Syria overnight, accusing Tehran of launching rocket and missile attack towards its forces in the occupied Golan Heights.

"The (Israeli military) has struck dozens of Iranian military targets in Syria," Israeli military spokesman Jonathan Conricus told journalists.

He said they targeted intelligence, logistics, storage and vehicles as well as the origin of the rockets.

The Israeli military also said that it had destroyed some Syrian military targets.

A Syrian radar installation was destroyed in the attack, Syrian state news agency SANA cited a military source as saying.

"This is the first time that Israel has directly accused Iran of attacking it from within Syrian territory since the start of the Syrian civil war in 2011," Al Jazeera correspondent Harry Fawcett said from Jerusalem.

"The question is whether that will be a deterrent or whether it could invite further escalation from the other side now that these things are in train, accidental escalation towards further conflict is always a possibility."

*'Destabilise the entire region'*
Israel was accused of attacking an airbase near Homs province in April. In February, an Israeli F-16 fighter jet was shot down by the Syrian military while targeting what it called Iranian sites responsible for launching a drone into the occupied Golan Heights.

Israel has carried out more than a dozen strikes in Syria in the past year.

The two countries are still technically at war, although the border had remained largely quiet for decades until 2011 when the Syrian conflict broke out.

This was one of the largest Israeli military operations in recent years and the biggest against Iranian targets.

Conricus said Russia was informed before the attack.

Moscow and Tehran are close allies of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, who has been fighting a civil war for the past seven years. Over half a million Syrians have died, and nearly half of the prewar population has been displaced.

Al Jazeera's Hashem Ahelbarra, reporting from Beirut, said the move created concerns in neighbouring Lebanon after the Lebanese army said the country's airspace had been violated by Israeli fighter jets.

"Israel has said in the past that the Syrian government is paving the way for Iran and Hezbollah [a Lebanese Shia militia] to maintain a strong military presence in the [occupied] Golan Heights not far from the border with Israel."

Ahelbarra said that any confrontation between Israel and Iran could trigger a reaction from Hezbollah, which backs President Assad.

"If that happens, then you might end up with a situation where you have different frontlines, different battlefields happening at the same time, which could further destabilise the entire region."

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/05/israel-hit-iranian-targets-syria-180510045201451.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian civil war map: Who's in control where*
*A map of the Syrian civil war showing who controls what after seven years of fighting.*

Alia Chughtai | 10 May 2018 21:43 GMT | Human Rights, Politics, Interactive, Humanitarian crises, Syria's War
















Since March 2011, fighting in Syria has killed an estimated 465,000 people, injured more than one million, and forced about 12 million people - or half the country's pre-war population - from their homes.

Eastern Ghouta, an area east of the capital Damascus, was the focus of a fierce offensive by President Bashar al-Assad's forces in recent weeks, resulting in more than 1,000 deaths, including those of 215 children, and 145 women.

On April 12, all of the rebel-held enclave was taken by the Syrian army and Russian military police patrols after all opposition groups agreed to evacuate.

Elsewhere, in northern Syria, Turkish troops and allied Syrian rebels have been deployed to the Kurdish enclave of Afrin to confront a US-backed Kurdish militia.

The allied forces have now taken the main city of Afrin.

*ISIL:* The presence of ISIL is now limited to al-Hajar al-Aswad, south of Damascus, and Albu Kamal.










*Golan Heights: *The Israeli army said on Thursday it hit dozens of Iranian military targets in Syria overnight, and accused Iran of launching a rocket-and-missile attack on its forces in the occupied Golan Heights.

This is one of the many attacks by Israel in to Syria targeting regime government buildings and Iranian presence in Syria.

In a map released on Twitter by Israeli military spokesman Jonathan Conricusfrom it claimed to have hit almost twenty locations. 



View image on Twitter






Jonathan Conricus@LTCJonathan
https://twitter.com/LTCJonathan/status/994429430700433410

The IDF has struck dozens of Iranian military targets in Syria in response to the Iranian rocket attack against Israel. Quds force is behind attack and has played the initial price. IDF remains ready for various scenarios but does not seek to escalate the situation.

9:10 AM - May 10, 2018

192192 Replies


983983 Retweets


1,5031,503 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy


<


The Israeli military also said that it had destroyed some Syrian military targets.

A Syrian radar installation was destroyed in the attack, Syrian state news agency SANA cited a military source as saying.

"This is the first time that Israel has directly accused Iran of attacking it from within Syrian territory since the start of the Syrian civil war in 2011," Al Jazeera's Harry Fawcett, reporting from Jerusalem, said.

"The question is whether that will be a deterrent or whether it could invite further escalation from the other side.

"Accidental escalation towards further conflict is always a possibility."








*Who are the key players:*
*Syrian government*
Main cities under government control are: Damascus, Homs, Hama, Aleppo, Latakia, Tartus, Palmyra, Albu Kamal.
*Free Syrian Army (FSA)*
The Free Syrian Army (FSA) is a loose conglomeration of armed brigades formed in 2011 by defectors from the Syrian army and civilians aiming to topple President Bashar al-Assad.


Since the battle of Aleppo, the FSA has remained in control of limited areas in northwestern Syria. 


Main areas it controls: Idlib province.

*Kurdish control*
Main cities under Kurdish control: Raqqa, Qamishli, Hasakah.

*ISIL control*
After the battle for Raqqa, the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) remains in control of an area near Albu Kamal, surrounded by government forces westward and Kurdish forces in the east.

*Other groups*
Other groups fighting in Syria include Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, Iran-backed Hezbollah and the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) dominated by the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG).
Source: Al Jazeera and agencies
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/interactive/2015/05/syria-country-divided-150529144229467.html


----------



## Solomon2

Friday, May 11, 2018




Elder of Ziyon
*Syria is so F-ed up - massive Israeli airstrikes are a minor story in the bigger Syria picture*

Syrian media, and Lebanese media that follows Syria, has very little objectivity. The best (although not perfect) place to see what is happening in Syria is the Syrian Observatory of Human Rights, which reports on all attacks in Syria from all factions and the casualties.

Reading their website on the day after the massive Israeli airstrikes yesterday is almost unreal. Sure, there were a couple of articles about the raids as they happened, but so many people get killed by so many different actors in Syria every day, the Israeli raids were just considered one event among many.

As of this writing, the SOHR hasn't published the total death toll in Syria from Thursday. On both Wednesday and Tuesday more than 60 were killed throughout the country on all sides of the civil war. The SOHR says that 23 people, apparently all of them Syrian or Iranian fighters, were killed in the Israeli raids - the biggest Israeli air raids in Syria since the 1973 Yom Kippur War.

The Israeli airstrikes are just another story.

As of this writing, here are the stories in the top two news sections of the site:









The Israeli raids are little more than a footnote the next day.

The Observatory's early story on the Israeli raids themselves show how precise they were. Although they say it is possible that two civilians were killed by being at the wrong place at the wrong time during an Israeli raid on Wednesday, the couple might have just died in a car accident.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights documented *the death of 23 people at least *as a result of the Israeli missile strikes, which targeted *several military positions and points of the regime forces and allies in scattered areas in central Syria*, near the capital Damascus and Rif Dimashq, the western countryside of al-Suwaidaa and the triangle of Daraa – Quneitra – West of Rif Dimashq just before dawn of Thursday the 10th of May 2018, and the casualties are: 5 members of the regime forces including at least one officer, and 18 others of Syrian and non-Syrian nationalities, and the death toll is expected to rise because there are some people in critical situation, and due to information about other casualties, the Syrian Observatory published that violent explosions rocked the several areas in the Syrian territory just before dawn of today, Thursday, the 10th of May 2018, caused by Israeli missile strikes which targeted scattered sites near the capital, Damascus, Rif Dimashq, central Syria and Quneitra, where the strikes targeted sites believed to belong to the Lebanese Hezbollah southwest of Homs city, and other sites of Hezbollah and fighters loyal to the regime forces in the triangle of Daraa – Quneitra – west of Rif Dimashq, also the strikes targeted a military area of the regime forces in al-Dumayr Airbase area at the Eastern Qalamoun, where the missiles fell near the headquarters where the Iranians are located, also the strikes targeted Muadamiyat al-Sham town west of Damascus, where fighters of Hezbollah, Iran and the 4th Division of the Syrian regime are located, but no information until the moment as to whether the missiles that fell on Muadamiyat al-Sham has targeted military positions or not, also a missile landed in the vicinity of Jaramana south of the capital, and the shelling targeted regime’s Air Defense sites, while the fall of Israeli missiles was renewed after midnight of yesterday on Al-Quneitra province, where the missiles targeted sites of the regime forces and their allies near Hodr town north of Quneitra and near Khan Arnabah town, and in the same context, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights in conjunction with the these intensive targeting operation has monitored explosions in the sky of the areas; caused by regime’s anti-aircraft interception for the Israeli missiles and managed to shoot down some of them, and the Israeli missile strikes caused significant material losses in several targeted locations, amid confirmed information about casualties.

The Israeli shelling came just before the dawn of Sunday after the fall of missiles after midnight, launched from al-Quneitra area and southwest Rif Dimashq adjacent to the occupied territories of Golan, following the Israeli shelling which took place last night and targeted locations near al-Ba’ath city in the central countryside of Quneitra.

The Syrian Observatory published yesterday, Wednesday, that the number of casualties continues to rise as a result of the missile strikes that targeted al-Kiswah area in the southwest sector of Rif Dimashq, which were carried out by Israeli forces targeting Iranian missile warehouses and platforms, where it rose to* at least 15 including at least 8 Iranians*, the number of members who were killed by the missile strikes on the area, while it is not known yet whether the rest of them belong to the Iranian Revolutionary Guard or if they belong to a militia loyal to Iran, *also a man and his wife were killed near place of shelling but the circumstances of their deaths are not known whether they were killed the result of a traffic accident, or it happened that they were there in the moment of shelling which caused their deaths*, and the death toll is expected to rise because there are some people in critical situation, and due to the presence of missing persons.​
Israel seems to be the only player in Syria that actually cares about avoiding civilian casualties.

What a thoroughly messed-up country.

This raid proves (among many other things) that the world media pretty much ignores Syria unless somehow Jews are part of the story.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994904160804966401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994904747088973824


----------



## sanel1412

round for


500 said:


> They are our neighbors for decades (Hezbollah, Hamas, Assad). Beside terror against civilians they cant do anything. Mullah regime is most pathetic and coward regime in human history.


What terror....only terrorist organization is your country ....Hezbollah has only responded on your agrasions and killing..and always fight against your army...You are implementing genocide and ethnic purge for 70 years and now finiy no one eats your shit anymore...this is not 1990 when you could just spread propagande...now people have many ways to inform themself..... it is time to fight against mens...and with somone who will actualy fight ...you think people will not defend itself ?Well my friend now you're not dealing with incopetent Arabs Armies...for your small country even conventional weapons have same effect like nukes....no strategic deep,enemy on all sides and in hart of Israel...what you will do when finily provoke war and when milions of soldiers enter Israel..... irony is even those failed Arab states that are now on same line with Natanyahu...if war actually start you can bet half those governments would be overthrown....seems to me you don't understand that with just little fire power there will be no time for anyone to help you...you have small country without strategic deep and with very few and concentrated installations..this can't be compensate with anything....only few hundrets of precise balistic missiles would devastate your country in 15 minutes...and after that ground troops could just enter....this is why Isreal so badly wants to force US to attack Iran...Iran actually has capacity to do such attack and that is why it is under pressure 
Arabs did evrything wrong when dealing with Israel... Iran is doing things properly....even if you succeed to lunch some nukes it would not have even close effect on Iran because of their size and strategic deep..while for you simultaneously lunched attack would mean end...since you are living surrounded from all sides...on first sign of weakness evryone would atack you...and I can't believe Arabs didn't implement this aprouch long time ago ...I wouldn't like to see such disaster but seems to me Israel doesn't plan retreat to internationly recognized 1967 borders and stop expansion and aggression.
I think it would be the best for all to do that....form independent Palestinian state ...they would probably accept to be demilitarised zone and finaly stop the longest crisis.
Otherwise I think it would be reason for major war and destruction...as I see Isreal government and most people do not understand that religious books are not foundation for world order and international laws...you can't request something just because it is predicted by your religion or written in your holy book...if everyone start to request land they lost at some point in history we would have anarchy.Also military power is also no guarantee and foundation for anything because it is something that change over time...so only sustainable solution is posible if it is considering interests of both people...there are only two practical solutions...one multi ethnic state with same rights for evryone or two nacional states formed side by side...Now this aparheid rasistic state where they implement ethnic purge by forcing everyone who is not Jewish to live and giving their lands to Jewish migrants is something that will not last because it will stop exist as soon someone in that region succeed to build nukes or balance of power goes in oposite direction...if you look definition of Genocide and Ethinc purge....it is literary like they are written on Israel and Nazi Germany examples.
Also now it is digital age,everyone with mobile phone is journalist...it is not posible to spread propagande on FOX or CNN like it was in 1990...and we saw results in UN when voting take place...I mean 192 countries didn't support you even US literary threaten every country if not do it...with all these threats only country on planet that supported Israel is US(thus few archipelago countries with budgets worth less than Messi yearly salary)..And even now you don't care for this and might not seems important for you...well IT IS.....it should raise alarm...every impery implode at some point...US could do it any time...also balance of power could change literary overnight so you should start asking yourself what after....what if tomorow you wake up and your neighbors test nuklear device and at some point they will..because your nukes are reason for them to go for it also...So in my point of view,except your goal is to start nuklear war,than you should really start thinking about starting true and honest peace process...where you will secure your national interests but also where others will also secure their...make compromise...start thinking outside of promise land and understand that this is very small and very sensitive planet where we all need to live.
When you start looking things from this perspective many things will be less important than our feature as humans.
And there is one thing I would never understand...your people was huge victim in the past and in most cases people suffered in the past are mostly sensitive and commited to not allow that anything similar happened to anyone and anywhere..but now you are doing exactlly same thing to other people and because of same reason it happened to your people..just because they're different....I meanmy country was 4 years in devastating war,I was soldier and was in Croatia when war started..after two months I return to Bosnia and join ARBiH ..I saw huge suffering in Croatia and latter even worst in my country....even was soldier and I would be always soldier no metter I'm retired now.
I remeber when I came to Army ... young and stupid...me and other soldiers..we were almost desired battle where we could prove ourselfs......but now after I saw what is war in reality..after all those sufferings , I will always prefer peace over war...always preferring peace process over military solution...I mean it is nice when you looking a war on TV..discuss about it on forum...etc but when you engaged in one than it has completly different taste..When you see so many death...childrens who never played outside of basements...hunger....fathers and mothers who don't have anything to give their childrens for eat...and worst thing is....you finally see what are people capable to do and I was sick of it...people torture and killing their first neighbors and same people they worked and lived with ....My pointis is..how could anyone whose mothers,fathers,grandfathers,sisters...etc were huge victimes of rasiszm,genocide,ethinc purge..and what not ..how can they now do the samething to others...and do it for same resons ?


----------



## 500

sanel1412 said:


> What terror....only terrorist organization is your country ....Hezbollah has only responded on your agrasions and killing..and always fight against your army...


Here a little glimpse, of what Hezbollah is doing in Syria: 








From UN report:
http://undocs.org/A/HRC/36/55

They are not better than Nazis, just more pathetic and coward.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Here a little glimpse, of what Hezbollah is doing in Syria:


And here a little glimpse among millions that Israel is doing to Palestinians..but this make your shoa, just a little glimpse of failing humanity





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Here a little glimpse, of what Hezbollah is doing in Syria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From UN report:
> http://undocs.org/A/HRC/36/55
> 
> They are not better than Nazis, just more pathetic and coward.


 Let's take a look at weapons handed over to SAA by soo called poor operessed innocennt Civilians as a result of siege I don't think they come under the categeory ofbcivilans


----------



## 500

galaxy_surfer said:


> Let's take a look at weapons handed over to SAA by soo called poor operessed innocennt Civilians as a result of siege I don't think they come under the categeory ofbcivilans


All these weapons are ether self made or captured from Assad. U just proved my point.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> All these weapons are ether self made or captured from Assad. U just proved my point.



Except M79 Osa, FN-6, TOW which have never been in SAA arsenal before 2011.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> All these weapons are ether self made or captured from Assad. U just proved my point.


U have proved my.point they make weapons and also capture weapons during raids. which means they are not civilians they are terrorist ,Civilians don't engage in such activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995681796250656768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995682604732108806


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Scandinavians fights in Syria on Russian side, they called «Norðmaður» unit.




SLOSS MED RUSSERNE: En tropp av nordiske soldater kalt «Þorbrandr», under kommando av en nordmann, kjempet i 2017 sammen med russiske militæravdelinger mot terrorgruppen IS i Syria. Både nordmenn, svensker og islendinger inngikk i troppen, hevder et høyreekstremt nettsted. Foto: PRIVAT/SKANDINAVISK FRIHET




NORSK BEFAL: Dette er nordmannen som oppgis å ha hatt befal over «Þorbrandr»-troppen som ifølge et høyreekstremt nettsted har kjempet på russisk side i krigen mot terrorgruppen IS i Syria. Nordmannen gikk under kallenavnet «Norðmaður». Foto: PRIVAT/SKANDINAVISK FRIHET
https://www.aldrimer.no/nordmenn-kjempet-pa-russisk-side-i-syria/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## timmy_area51

dose are vikings endeed


----------



## bsruzm

*Knitting their dreams, Syrian refugee women create new brand*


----------



## [TR]AHMET

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Turkish army recently set up its 12th observation point in Syria's northwestern Idlib province since Oct. 13, 2017.

At least 4,464 terrorists have been "neutralized" since the launch of Operation Olive Branch in Syria.

Turkish authorities often use the word "neutralized" in their statements to imply that the terrorists in question either surrendered or were killed or captured.

On Jan. 20, Turkey launched Operation Olive Branch to clear YPG/PKK-Daesh terrorists from Afrin, northwestern Syria.

According to the Turkish General Staff, the operation aims to establish security and stability along Turkey’s borders and the region as well as to protect Syrians from the oppression and cruelty of terrorists.

The operation is being carried out under the framework of Turkey's rights based on international law, UN Security Council resolutions, its self-defense rights under the UN charter, and respect for Syria's territorial integrity, it said.


----------



## 500

timmy_area51 said:


> dose are vikings endeed


They are neonazis.


----------



## Hindustani78

US troops sit atop an armoured vehicle on a road near the northern Syrian village of Ain Issa. (AFP)







WASHINGTON: The Trump administration will withdraw assistance from northwest Syria dominated by Islamist factions and focus recovery efforts on areas where US-led forces have retaken territory from Daesh in the northeast, US officials with knowledge of the decision said on Friday.

“US assistance for programs in northwest Syria are being freed up to provide potential increased support for priorities in northeast Syria,” a State Department official told Reuters.

Trump said in March that it was time for the United States to leave Syria, following allied victories against Daesh militants. About 2,000 US troops are deployed in Syria.

In April, however, Trump deepened US involvement by ordering missile strikes against Syria in response to a poison gas attack that killed dozens of people.

A third US official said the cuts in the northwest would take place over a period of months.

“The danger is a repeat of what the president criticized about Iraq — leaving a vacuum where the violence can get worse and extremists can exploit that,” the official added.

The Pentagon has estimated that Daesh has lost about 98 percent of the territory it held in Iraq and Syria, US military officials have warned that the militants could regain the freed areas quickly unless they are stabilized.

*Israel shells positions in southern Syria*


There was no comment from Syria or Israel on the report

19.05.2018








*QUNEITRA, Syria*

Israeli tanks in Syria’s Golan Heights on Saturday shelled positions in southern Syria, according to local sources. 

The shelling targeted the village of Tulul al-Humur, south of Quneitra, the sources said. 

Meanwhile, explosions were heard in Deir Ez-zour military airport in eastern Syria. 

No further reports were available about casualties. 

Local sources in the area said the explosions were believed to have been caused by Israeli attacks in the area. 

There was no comment from Syria or Israel on the report. 

Tension has been running high along Syrian-Israeli border amid Israeli accusations for group of building up a military presence in war-torn Syria. 

Iran are strong allies of Syria’s Bashar al-Assad regime, the forces of which have been fighting opposition groups in a deadly civil war since 2011. 

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people are believed to have been killed and millions more displaced by the conflict. 

******
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-attacks-since-truce-rebels-say-idUSKCN1GO1F8
March 12, 2018 / 5:46 PM / 2 months ago
FSA factions were already mobilising fighters for a possible wider showdown.

“I can say all the factions in the south are in a state of full readiness and alertness with all their equipment and fighting force,” said Khaled al-Faraj, the commander of a rebel group operating in Quneitra province. 

Moscow counts on Amman to put pressure on mainstream FSA groups that operate in southern Syria to maintain the truce while Jordan lobbies Russia to put pressure on the Syrian army not to wreck the de-escalation zone.

Jordan and Washington have also pressed Moscow to remove Iranian-backed forces from areas along the southwest border as part of the ceasefire in southern Syria and stop Israel from attacking American backed rebels of FSA.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/world/is-begins-quitting-last-pocket-of-syria-s-capital/592130.html
Posted at: May 20, 2018, 8:12 PM;

last updated: May 20, 2018, 8:12 PM (IST)
*IS begins quitting last pocket of Syria's capital
Beirut, May 20 
*
Islamic State group fighters began evacuating their final stronghold in southern Damascus on Sunday, a monitor said, bringing Syria's government closer than ever to flushing out the last threat to the capital.


Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has used a combination of military pressure and evacuation deals in recent months to recapture territory around the capital from his armed opponents.


Last month, troops and allied Palestinian militia launched a fierce offensive to oust Islamic State from a cluster of districts in southern Damascus, including the Palestinian camp of Yarmuk.


After weeks of combat and heavy casualties, an apparent deal was reached for remaining Islamic State fighters to leave Yarmuk and the adjacent district of Tadamun, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.


Islamic State jihadists burned their headquarters in Yarmuk before boarding buses with their relatives to leave the area, said Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman.


"The six buses left at dawn, heading east for the Syrian desert," he said. 


Abdel Rahman could not specify how many had left, but said a majority were relatives of jihadists and not armed. More than two dozen buses remained in Yarmuk for additional evacuations, he said.


Syrian state media and a Palestinian official have denied a deal was reached or that evacuations were taking place.


Islamic State has had a presence in southern Damascus since 2015, expanding in recent years from Yarmuk to Tadamun and the nearby districts of Hajar al-Aswad and Qadam.


Yarmuk in particular has been devastated by Syria's conflict, suffering a crippling government siege since 2012 and ruined by years of fighting.


It was once home to 160,000 Palestinian refugees, as well as Syrians, but just a few hundred remain.


Assad has already ousted tens of thousands of rebels and civilians from areas around Damascus this year through military force and negotiated withdrawals, including the rebel bastion of Eastern Ghouta.


The regime used similar tactics to clear opposition towns northeast and south of Damascus earlier this month, leaving Islamic State as the only armed presence in the capital.


The assault against the jihadist force has left more than 250 pro-regime forces, 233 jihadists and more than 60 civilians dead according to the Britain-based Observatory.


But the offensive died down around midday Saturday after a truce between Islamic State on one side and pro-government Palestinian militias and regime ally Russia on the other, said the monitor, which relies on a network of sources in Syria.


"After the ceasefire yesterday, Islamic State withdrew from areas in the western part of Yarmuk camp, east towards the centre of the camp," Abdel Rahman said.


"Troops and Palestinian loyalist militias entered that area for sweeping operations," he told AFP.


Syrian state media on Sunday denied evacuations were taking place in Hajar al-Aswad and made no mention of any departures from Yarmuk or Tadamun.


"Army units in southern Damascus continued their operations against the remaining terrorists in a small area of Hajar al-Aswad, making further progress towards ending the terrorist presence in the area," it said.


Anwar Abdel Hadi, the head of the Palestinian Liberation Organisation (PLO) also denied the evacuations but said IS appeared to be giving up.


"Daesh is surrendering in Yarmuk, Hajar al-Aswad, and Tadamun," he said, using the Arabic acronym for Islamic State.


It remains unclear exactly where Sunday's evacuees will go, or if they will be pursued by regime troops.


A similar deal reached last year by Syria's regime and saw Islamic State fighters bussed out of the Lebanon-Syria border area towards Syria's east.


Islamic State once held large parts of Syria's north and east, but offensives by rival forces have whittled down its control to less than three percent of the country.


The jihadists still hold some territory in remote parts of central Homs province and Deir Ezzor in the east, according to the Observatory.


But Islamic State is even under attack there.


The Syrian Democratic Forces, an alliance of Arab and Kurdish fighters backed by Western powers, launched an assault on Islamic State holdouts in Deir Ezzor earlier this month.


On Sunday, they were closing in on a key IS-held village, backed by close US and Lebanese ground support, the Observatory said.


"There are intense clashes around Hajjin, and the SDF is advancing thanks to American and Lebanese artillery fire," Abdel Rahman said.


The SDF has already driven Islamic State out of large parts of northern and eastern Syria, including the onetime jihadist capital of Raqqa, with help from the coalition's air strikes, weapons and special forces advisors. — AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

FILE PHOTO
By Levent Tok and Adham Kako

*DEIR EZ-ZOR, Syria*

French special forces have established six artillery batteries in a terror group YPG/PKK-held area near Syria's border with Iraq, according to local sources.

The sources said French troops, which support the terror group in Syria, have established artillery batteries in the north . They also fired some shots, added the sources.

French troops have recently increased their presence in some YPG/PKK-held areas in Syria, including Manbij, al-Hasakah, Ayn Issa and Raqqah.

In March, leaders which is, in fact, the Syrian branch of the PKK terror group -- met with French President Emmanuel Macron in Paris.

French media outlets later reported that France had promised to send troops to Syria’s northern Manbij region with the aim of supporting the SDF.

Listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the U.S. and the EU, the PKK has waged a wide-ranging terror campaign against the Turkish state since the mid-1980s, in which an estimated 40,000 people have been killed.

**************


May 20 2018 13:02:00
*Turkish chief of staff urges Greece not to make ‘miscalculations’ over Aegean *
*ANKARA*




Chief of General Staff Hulusi Akar has indirectly urged Greece not to make “miscalculations” amid a rise in tension between Turkey and Greece over the Aegean.

“We can conduct operations in Afrin [in northwest Syria]. We can conduct operations in [Turkey’s] east and southeast. If necessary, we will fulfill any duty that may be assigned to us in the Mediterranean and in the Aegean without hesitation. No one should make any miscalculation on this issue,” Akar was quoted as saying by the state-run Anadolu Agency on May 20.

Akara was speaking during a visit to the TCG Gaziantep battleship, which is taking part in the Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) White Strom military exercise in the Mediterranean Sea. He was accompanied by the force commanders of the land, navy and air forces.

He did not openly mention Greece but his remarks clearly referred to the country, as there has long been tension between the two NATO members over sovereignty claims on a number of disputed islets in the Aegean Sea. Akar recently held an in-person meeting with his Greek counterpart Adm. Evangelos Apostolakis at the NATO headquarters on the margins of a NATO meeting.

“What is essential is good neighborly relations, friendship and respect for human rights and international law. We are expressing our views on this issue at appropriate platforms. But we have always expressed that we are ready to use all the authorities pledged to us unfalteringly if dialogue and cooperation do not work,” Akar said.

He also underlined that Turkey is also “closely following developments in the Black Sea” and is in constant talks with the littoral countries for the security and the stability of the region.


“Our fight against the terrorism continues with determination through 365 days of the year at the same intensity and pace. Our efforts are to finish the job after neutralizing the last terrorist,” Akar stated, also referring to ongoing operations in the Idlib, Afrin and al-Bab areas of Syria.


“There are a number of land mines and improvised explosive devices in Afrin. Our works to clear Afrin of these are continuing,” he said, also praising the role of the Free Syrian Army (FSA).


“The FSA has shown great heroism and has achieved great successes,” he said.

“Our operation [in Afrin] has been completed without any damage given to any innocent person thanks to our sensitively crafted plans, unlike other countries present in Syria. Despite this a very serious smear campaign has been conducted [against Turkey]. To understand that smear campaign, it is sufficient to compare the situation in post-operation Afrin with post-operation Mosul, Aleppo, Raqqa and East Ghouta,” Akar said.

*‘Army is strengthening after FETÖ’s removal’*

The chief of staff noted that Turkey has “suffered a lot” because of the July 2016 coup attempt. The network of U.S.-based Islamic preacher Fethullah Gülen, widely believed to have been behind the coup attempt. 

“However, after this treason we have become stronger. We see we are getting much stronger as we are cleaning the army of members of the [Fethullahist Terror Organization] FETÖ. All elements of the armed forces have fulfilled their duties heartily and with much more success compared to past performances,” Akar said.


----------



## 500

Nothing to see here. Yarmouk camp, home of 120,000 Palestinians leveled to he ground by Iranian militias.


----------



## Hindustani78

BEIRUT:, May 21, 2018 15:38 IST
Updated: May 21, 2018 15:38 IST 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...in-damascus/article23949245.ece?homepage=true

* In Tehran, the Foreign Ministry’s spokesman said Iranian forces will not be leaving Syria but would continue fighting “terrorism” there, at the request of the Syrian government. *

Syrian government forces on Monday resumed their offensive against the Islamic State group in the south of Damascus, after evacuating a group of civilians from the area, Syrian state TV reported.

The TV quoted an unnamed military official as saying a truce had been in place to evacuate women, children and elderly on Sunday night from Damascus’ southern neighborhood of Hajar al-Aswad.

Shortly before noon Monday, when the truce was supposed to end, government warplanes struck IS held areas as Syrian troops began pounding and advancing slowly in the remaining IS-held neighborhoods in Damascus, according to state TV.

“The Daesh terrorist organization is living its last hours” in the Damascus area, the TV’s reporter said, using an Arabic acronym to refer to IS.

Damascus residents said warplanes were flying over the city again. The fighting resumed in the Hajar al-Aswad neighborhood and the nearby Palestinian refugee camp of Yarmouk.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a war monitoring group, said some IS fighters were permitted to leave Yarmouk and the adjacent al-Tadamon neighborhood. Syria’s state media denied a deal was reached to evacuate fighters.

The Observatory said on Monday that a new batch of fighters and their families left late Sunday, heading east toward the Syrian desert. It added that IS fighters have been setting their offices and vehicles on fire so that government forces would not be able to seize equipment or documents belonging to the group.

President Bashar Assad’s forces launched an offensive against IS militants in southern Damascus a month ago. The offensive has brought more than 70 % of the area under government control.

The capture of these southern neighborhoods would bring the entire Syrian capital under government control for the first time since the civil war began in 2011.

In Tehran, the Foreign Ministry’s spokesman said Iranian forces will not be leaving *Syria *but would continue fighting “terrorism” there, at the request of the Syrian government.

Bahram Ghasemi told reporters on Monday that no one can force Tehran to do anything it doesn’t desire to do.

“Our presence in Syria has been based on request by Syrian government and *Iran *will continue its support as long as the Syrian government wants,” he said.

Vladimir Putin’s envoy for Syria, Alexander Lavrentyev, said on Friday that the Russian President’s statement about the need for foreign troop pullout from Syria referred to Iran, Mr. Assad’s key regional ally.

Mr. Putin told Mr. Assad during a meeting on Thursday that a political settlement in Syria should encourage foreign countries to pull out their troops from Syria.

*Russia *and Iran have been Mr. Assad’s strongest backers and have joined the war on his side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timmy_area51

500 said:


> They are neonazis.


most russians are neonazis


----------



## vostok

Syrian troops in Yarmuk. Syrian flag raising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*‘Ramadan of Aleppo more beautiful’ event revitalizes old city 
*
Mon May 21, 2018 12:26PM




This photo released by the Syrian official news agency SANA shows “Ramadan of Aleppo more beautiful” event in Khan al-Wazir.
With the aim of reviving the heritage of and shedding light on the efforts to reconstruct Aleppo’s Old City, activities of “Ramadan of Aleppo is more beautiful” have begun in Khan al-Wazir.

The event, organized by Bukra Ahla (Tomorrow is more beautiful) Association, revitalizes the old city and highlights the state of recovery it witnessed.

It also shows that life has returned to normal as many of the Old City’s markets were re-opened, encouraging various businesses to resume work.

The 30-day event is held in Khan al-Wazir due to its archaeological importance and as a step to activate all shops in it.

The event program includes continued artistic performances derived from the Ramadan rituals such as Hakawati (storyteller), Ramadan evenings, concerts and other artistic activities, which will activate the social side and introduce the traditional crafts, for which Aleppo is famous.

During Ramadan, the city of Aleppo has unique traditions, especially with regard to the selection of foods and beverages.

The atmosphere of this month in Aleppo city reflects the authenticity of the past, familiarity and affection, particularly during family gatherings on Iftar and Suhoor.

On December 22, 2016, the Syrian army declared Aleppo city under full control, after the last batch of terrorists was evacuated from the city, ending four years of people’s suffering.

In the following photo album, Syria’s official news agency SANA shows normal life restored to Aleppo after being liberated from terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Najdorf

When you have so many outside elements participating in this war, I think it's more appropriate to call it / title it the "Syrian War" rather than the "Syrian 'Civil' War."


----------



## Hindustani78

*Daesh attack in Syria desert kills more than 30 regime troops and allied militia*




File photo showing regime troops take up positions near the ancient city of Palmyra from Daesh in an operation on March 2, 2017. ( AFP)

BEIRUT: More than two dozen pro-government forces based in Syria’s desert died in a surprise attack Tuesday, a day after the extremists militants were removed from the outskirts of Damascus, a monitor said.

“At least 30 regime soldiers and allied militia were killed in an attack at dawn today, against one of their posts in the Syrian Badiya,” said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

Among them were Iranian militiamen, said the Britain-based monitor.

The Badiya is a vast desert region stretching from central Syria to the eastern border with Iraq, where Daesh still holds small pockets.

Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said the attack hit a small base east of Palmyra, the famed ancient city that Daesh has overrun twice in Syria’s war.

“It began with a car bomb targeting regime forces that set off clashes that are still ongoing,” he said.

Five Daesh militants were also killed.

Militants launched their attack from a pocket they control in the Badiya, and which was the destination for extremists evacuated from southern Damascus on Sunday and Monday,” Abdel Rahman added.

Syria’s government on Monday seized a southern pocket of the capital , announcing that the regime was back in full control of Damascus and its outskirts.

The Observatory, as well as a military source close to the regime, said the capture came after militants were bussed out of the zone to desert territory.


----------



## 500

After liberating Yarmouk of its citizens Assad aka Khamenai thugs are liberating it of refrigerators and wash machines:


----------



## 50cent

Hindustani78 said:


> *Daesh attack in Syria desert kills more than 30 regime troops and allied militia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo showing regime troops take up positions near the ancient city of Palmyra from Daesh in an operation on March 2, 2017. ( AFP)
> 
> BEIRUT: More than two dozen pro-government forces based in Syria’s desert died in a surprise attack Tuesday, a day after the extremists militants were removed from the outskirts of Damascus, a monitor said.
> 
> “At least 30 regime soldiers and allied militia were killed in an attack at dawn today, against one of their posts in the Syrian Badiya,” said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.
> 
> Among them were Iranian militiamen, said the Britain-based monitor.
> 
> The Badiya is a vast desert region stretching from central Syria to the eastern border with Iraq, where Daesh still holds small pockets.
> 
> Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said the attack hit a small base east of Palmyra, the famed ancient city that Daesh has overrun twice in Syria’s war.
> 
> “It began with a car bomb targeting regime forces that set off clashes that are still ongoing,” he said.
> 
> Five Daesh militants were also killed.
> 
> Militants launched their attack from a pocket they control in the Badiya, and which was the destination for extremists evacuated from southern Damascus on Sunday and Monday,” Abdel Rahman ad
> 
> 
> 
> ded.
> 
> Syria’s government on Monday seized a southern pocket of the capital , announcing that the regime was back in full control of Damascus and its outskirts.
> 
> The Observatory, as well as a military source close to the regime, said the capture came after militants were bussed out of the zone to desert territory.


Syrian army has denied it Its fake news


There ate plenty of Isis rats. Eliminated


----------



## bdslph

500 said:


> After liberating Yarmouk of its citizens Assad aka Khamenai thugs are liberating it of refrigerators and wash machines:



lol fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/assad-regime-targets-farmland-in-syrias-idlib/1154973

*IDLIB, Syria*

Regime forces on Wednesday shelled farmland in opposition-held parts of Syria’s Idlib and Hama provinces, local sources have said.

According to Anadolu Agency correspondents based in the area, regime forces in northern Hama fired artillery shells into farmland in opposition-held areas.

The attacks -- in which two civilians were reportedly killed -- were intended to reduce this season’s agricultural harvest and starve the civilian population.

Some sources said the shelling came after regime forces failed to exact a tribute from local farmers.

Dozens of hectares of agricultural land have reportedly been destroyed by the shelling.

*****************


----------



## The SiLent crY

The SAA is amassing troops for Daraa .

Fall of Daraa would be a strategic defeat for the US camp . Maybe another headache for Israel !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

From this video,(especially at 1:21) it seems the US or "coalition forces" actually performed attacks that supported cornered ISIS forces.




where is @500 ??? pls come and explain why US led forces at 1:21 would attack 3 SAA areas directly surrounding or close to ISIS in east Syria? 
This seems like more evidence that at a minimum, the US selectively assists ISIS in certain convenient situations.
Nowadays in the Syrian war, most anti Assad countries seem to be supporting ISIS or directly attacking SAA now that their proxy groups have been vanquished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> From this video,(especially at 1:21) it seems the US or "coalition forces" actually performed attacks that supported cornered ISIS forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is @500 ??? pls come and explain why US led forces at 1:21 would attack 3 SAA areas directly surrounding or close to ISIS in east Syria?
> This seems like more evidence that at a minimum, the US selectively assists ISIS in certain convenient situations.
> Nowadays in the Syrian war, most anti Assad countries seem to be supporting ISIS or directly attacking SAA now that their proxy groups have been vanquished.


You seriously consider video with baseless claims made by Assad fanboys as some kind of proof? I mean seriously? LOL.

ISIS is the best thing that ever happened to Assad. Prior ISIS in 2012 Assad was on verge of total collapse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000074133718396928


----------



## The SiLent crY

The US has warned Syrian Army prior to their operation in Daraa !


----------



## SubWater

Dar3a offensive is imminent and will start in less than 72 hrs till now.
deceive artillery raining will start soon then army land attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SubWater said:


> Dar3a offensive is imminent and will start in less than 72 hrs till now.
> deceive artillery raining will start soon then army land attack.



Source? That would change dynamics of the war if it indeed occurs....


----------



## SubWater

Falcon29 said:


> Source? That would change dynamics of the war if it indeed occurs....


some Iranian sources ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> You seriously consider video with baseless claims made by Assad fanboys as some kind of proof? I mean seriously? LOL.
> 
> ISIS is the best thing that ever happened to Assad. Prior ISIS in 2012 Assad was on verge of total collapse.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000074133718396928


Can you prove those are baseless claims? You probably cant prove what they show and say in their videos are wrong, and thats why they got popular. You just used ad hominem to discredit those videos. IF ISIS was the best thing that happened to Assad then why did SAA destroy Yarmouk camp where ISIS was fighting from? Makes no sense. circular logic.On the other hand ISIS has been caught with Israeli weapons, exists on Syria-ISrael border. Wait a minute. Why hasnt US coalition forces struck all those ISIS locations on the SYria-Iraq border? why has it taken multiple strikes by Iraqi airforce to destyroy ISIS facilities on its syrian border? But US and coalition partners can hit these sites, so why didnt they do it?Turkey worked more with ISIS than Syria did, but you only point out Sytria working with ISIS. And i am willing to be money the US has also enabled ISIS, at best(hopefully) indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Can you prove those are baseless claims?


LOL. Because they are baseless. Just some anonymous woman reading text written by Assadist goons.



> IF ISIS was the best thing that happened to Assad then why did SAA destroy Yarmouk camp where ISIS was fighting from? Makes no sense. circular logic.


Actually Yarmouk is a perfect proof of my point. There were dozens towns and villages in Damascus area controlled by rebels and only 1 area controlled by ISIS. And you know what? ISIS area was LAST to be attacked by Assadist out of dozens.



> On the other hand ISIS has been caught with Israeli weapons


Total crap. There was never Israeli weapon in ISIS hands. But swarms Russian.



> exists on Syria-ISrael border.


It exists all over Syria.



> Why hasnt US coalition forces struck all those ISIS locations on the SYria-Iraq border?


It did uncounted times.


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000978791429222401

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Russia: Only Syrian forces should be stationed on Israel border*
Moscow calls for exit of non-Syrian forces from 'de-escalation area' as rebels prepare for potential government push.

9 hours ago






The Syrian army is reportedly sending reinforcements to southern Syria in an apparent preparation for an offensive [File: Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Russian troops killed during rebel raid in Syria's Deir Az Zoryesterday
Israel to push for US recognition of occupied Golan Heights4 days ago
Syria army pushes ISIL out of south Damascus district: State TVlast week
Activists: ISIL fighters withdraw from Syria's Yarmouklast week
Russia's Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has said that only Syrian forces should be present in areas alongside the country's border with Israel and Jordan, as rebels in southern Syria prepare for a possible offensive by government troops. 

In recent days, Syrian government aircraft have dropped leaflets on rebel-held areas in Deraa, warning of an imminent push and urging the fighters to lay down their arms.

The southern province, which is mostly controlled by opposition groups, is close to the volatile Israeli-occupied Syrian Golan Heights, which has emerged as a flashpoint in a wider standoff between Israeland Iran.

The United States has recently warned it will take action to protect a ceasefire in the area, while Israel said it would not tolerate a permanent military presence in Syria by Iran - a major ally of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, along with Russia.

Israel has long been worried that any Syrian government advance would bring Iran-backed militias with it to the area near the occupied Golan Heights.

Fears as Syria military expected to target Deraa province next
Speaking to reporters on Monday, Lavrov said the withdrawal of non-Syrian forces from the "de-escalation area" should be done on a "mutual basis" as part of a "two-way street".

"The result of the ongoing work should be a situation in which troops of the Syrian armed forces will be stationed alongside the Syrian border with Israel," he said, without specifying which countries back these rebel groups.

*'De-escalation zone'*
The United States, Russia and Jordan agreed last year to create a "de-escalation zone" in southwest Syria, which included the regions of Deraa, Quneitra and Sweida.

The area has been held under a ceasefire, but has recently been tense following a series of recent Israeli strikes on Syrian and Iranian forces.

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Beirut, Lebanon, said Lavrov's comments come amid ongoing international negotiations aimed at avoiding a military escalation in this part of Syria that could involve regional powers.

"Jordan and Israel ... do not want to see Iranian troops or Iranian-allied troops on their borders, so if there's any arrangement or any deal, it will definitely not involve Iranian troops taking a part in any battle," Khodr said.

"What ... they're trying to do is reach some sort of an arrangement whereby the rebels decide to lay down their arms and surrender and those who want to leave to the rebel controlled province of Idlib in the northwest will be able to do so - but state authority will return to this area," Khodr added, noting that Jordan was keen to avoid an escalation on the border as it would create a refugee crisis.

*'Imminent offensive'*
While Syrian government forces dropped leaflets on Deraa's rebel-held areas, the Lebanon-based Al-Mayadeen TV, which has reporters embedded with Syrian troops, said the army is sending reinforcements to southern Syria in an apparent preparation for an offensive.

Middle East tensions at heart of Netanyahu's visit to Moscow
The reports of an imminent operation in the de-escalation zone have worried the US, which warned on Friday that it would take "firm and appropriate measures" in response to ceasefire violations.

Jordan said on Monday it was discussing developments in southern Syria with Washington and Moscow and that all three parties agreed on the need to preserve the "de-escalation" zone they brokered last year and which has reduced violence.

A senior official who requested anonymity told Reuters news agency the three countries that signed last year's deal "saw eye-to-eye" on the need to preserve the zone as a key step to "accelerate efforts to reach a political solution" in Syria.

*'No place for Iranian presence'*
Later on Monday, Israel called for Iran to be denied any military presence in Syria.

"Our position on Syria is clear," Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu told his parliamentary faction in broadcast remarks. "We believe that there is no place for any Iranian military presence, anywhere in Syria." 

Netanyahu said he would press German and French leaders to support his position during a European tour next week, with talks expected to focus on the US decision to withdraw from the Iran nuclear deal - long-sought by Israel - and the Iranian presence in Syria.

"These things, of course, reflect not only our position. I can safely say that they also reflect the views of others in the Middle East and beyond the Middle East. This will be the main focus of my discussions," Netanyahu said.

Earlier this month, Israel launched a large-scale attack against what it said were Iranian targets in Syria, raising fears of a major confrontation.

This was one of the largest Israeli military operations in recent years and the biggest against Iranian targets.

Those strikes followed a barrage of rockets that Israel said was fired toward its forces in the occupied Golan Heights by Iran from Syria.

Even before that, Israel had been blamed for a series of strikes inside Syria that killed Iranians, though it has not acknowledged them.

THE LISTENING POST

How the media covered the Syria strikes


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/midd...-stationed-border-israel-180528145855321.html


----------



## Solomon2

*Assad’s property law to strip people of their rights*



DIANA MOUKALLED
May 29, 201815:41

After all the killing and displacement, now is the time for the confiscation of properties in Syria. The Syrian Arab News Agency has published the text of Legislative Decree (Law) No. 10 of 2018, issued by President Bashar Assad. The law stipulates the formation of two organizational real estate zones in Damascus for model cities that will replace the ruins of destroyed areas on the outskirts of the Syrian capital.

This decree will first take effect in Damascus and its outskirts, but will later extend to other parts of Syria. 

Let us forget for a minute that proposing reconstruction projects seems absurd when the country is still in a state of war, many political and military parties are playing a role in the war and, above all, there is no comprehensive political solution to end the war. 

Amidst all of this, Law No. 10 was issued. 

The law includes many details about the rights of former property owners who were banished and should return to get hold of their lands, but the wording of the law shows its intention to strip people of their properties — especially those who have fled Syria or those with no association with the regime. 

The proposed decree is full of obvious traps, namely in its text about the right of residents to prove ownership of their properties through submitting applications within no more than 30 days. After that, decisions will be made by a committee that issues decisions not subject to appeal.

Can someone who fled Syria after being pursued or after having his house destroyed and his family displaced return to the regime that caused all this and provide documents proving his ownership of a destroyed house or a burned land within 30 days? 

What does this mean in practice? It is known that it is impossible for a large number of Syrian individuals and families who have fled the country to submit applications, since they are wanted by the security authorities or because they worry their sons would be recruited into the regime’s army — and let’s not forget about the lack of security in Syria. 

The law, which is supported by other laws and decrees, gives committees the power to strip people of their properties, and this practice will be repeated throughout the regime-controlled areas. This is a serious step that entails forced displacement. It also strips people of their property ownership rights and manipulates them through exploiting reconstruction plans and turning them into profitable projects that benefit pro-Assad businessmen. 

_" The new law is not innocent — it mainly targets displaced persons, the majority of whom are wanted by the security authorities in Syria."_
_Diana Moukalled_​
These laws reward parties that have supported the regime and prevented its fall and punishes its victims, who were forced to flee Syria because of the war the regime has waged against its people. 

The new law is not innocent — it mainly targets displaced persons, the majority of whom are wanted by the security authorities in Syria. It is known that the families of nearly one million war victims (killed and wounded) cannot return to Syria under the current circumstances and will fail to provide the required documents. Therefore, the regime’s property confiscation decisions lack legal and social legitimacy. In fact, they are contrary to international human rights laws, specifically a person’s right to housing and private property.

In Lebanon, where 1.5 million Syrian refugees live and where the issue of refugees has caused a serious political division, some political parties, especially the Syrian regime’s allies, were overwhelmingly confused by the new law.

Lebanese Foreign Minister Gebran Bassil, who has been inciting against refugees and urging the government to stifle them and return them quickly and forcibly to Syria, finds himself and his partners obliged to rethink his plans. 

The first reason Syrian refugees have not returned home is the regime, which is supported by Bassil and his party. Now, this decision to confiscate properties seems to be a nightmare for Lebanese political parties, especially Christian ones that are worried about Syrian refugees staying in Lebanon. 

Bassil rushed to send cables of protest and questions to the Syrian regime and the United Nations, but he forgot that a regime that has killed its people and destroyed its country won’t care about anything like that. 

The regime claims these acquisitions and construction projects will transform destroyed areas into glamorous tourist attractions. It is worth reflecting on what has happened in recent years to realize that what will be built — if it actually goes ahead — would only be the foundation for more destruction.


_Diana Moukalled is a veteran journalist with extensive experience in both traditional and new media. She is also a columnist and freelance documentary producer. Twitter: @dianamoukalled_
_Disclaimer: Views expressed by writers in this section are their own and do not necessarily reflect Arab News' point-of-view_


----------



## vostok

Some Russians in Syria

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001432190683664389

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

vostok said:


> Some Russians in Syria
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001432190683664389



Looks like mercs due to lack of SF gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> LOL. Because they are baseless. Just some anonymous woman reading text written by Assadist goons.
> 
> 
> Actually Yarmouk is a perfect proof of my point. There were dozens towns and villages in Damascus area controlled by rebels and only 1 area controlled by ISIS. And you know what? ISIS area was LAST to be attacked by Assadist out of dozens.
> 
> 
> Total crap. There was never Israeli weapon in ISIS hands. But swarms Russian.
> 
> 
> It exists all over Syria.
> 
> 
> It did uncounted times.


http://www.atimes.com/article/the-syria-connection-to-iran-afghanistan-and-china/
@500 pls read that article...a fatemeyoun fighter said he was foghting isis in syria,but of fatemeyoun brigage is am iranian proxy,which i agree with,why would they be foghtong isis of iran is really in bed with isis? you dpnt kill your ally right?


----------



## 50cent

Life in East ghouta after SAA takeover

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001588786692837376


----------



## 50cent

vostok said:


> Some Russians in Syria
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001432190683664389


It's very sad to see superior white race risking their precious lives for fighting some rag tag jihadist


----------



## taubin

galaxy_surfer said:


> It's very sad to see superior white race risking their precious lives for fighting some rag tag jihadist


And it is sadder to see people talking about superiority on the basis of color even today.
We all came from Adam (as) . 
Most probably he must have been black

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

galaxy_surfer said:


> It's very sad to see superior white race risking their precious lives for fighting some rag tag jihadist



War makes people stronger.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Turkey says 3 soldiers killed in Iraq clashes with Kurdish rebels*





An honor guard carries the coffin of a Turkish soldier killed in clashes with PKK fighters, in Ankara, in 2015. Three Turkish soldiers were killed Thursday by Kurdish rebels in northern Iraq. (AP Photo)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1313236/middle-east


Turkish army: “Three of our heroic comrades fell as martyrs as a result of clashes with members of the separatist terrorist organization in northern Iraq.”
Turkish warplanes have often bombed PKK hideouts in the mountainous northern Iraq while the security forces have sporadically launched cross-border incursions in pursuit of rebel fighters.
ANKARA: Three Turkish soldiers were killed Thursday in clashes with fighters from the outlawed Kurdistan Workers’ Party (PKK) in northern Iraq, the army said.

“Three of our heroic comrades fell as martyrs as a result of clashes with members of the separatist terrorist organization in northern Iraq,” the army said, referring to the PKK which is designated as a terror group by Turkey and its Western allies.

Turkish warplanes have often bombed PKK hideouts in the mountainous northern Iraq while the security forces have sporadically launched cross-border incursions in pursuit of rebel fighters.

The army statement did not say where the latest clashes took place.

On Tuesday, the army said another soldier was killed in an attack blamed on the PKK, and responded with airstrikes against the group.

The PKK has been waging an insurgency in the southeast of Turkey since 1984 which has claimed tens of thousands of lives.

Fighting in the region intensified between Turkish security forces and the PKK after the collapse of a two-year cease-fire in 2015.

The PKK’s leadership and rear bases are located in the remote mountainous Qandil region and other areas of northern Iraq.

President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has repeatedly threatened a major cross-border operation to dislodge the group from its strongholds there.


----------



## 50cent

undertakerwwefan said:


> War makes people stronger.


 Another PlayStation warrior confirmed


----------



## Hindustani78

*The air strikes and artillery fire (Friday night) by the international coalition on the village of Hidaj, held by IS in the southern sector of Hasakeh province, killed at least 12*

On Thursday, eight other were killed in coalition strikes in Deir Ezzor province, south of Hasakeh.

IS jihadists have lost most of the self-proclaimed “caliphate” they once controlled in large parts of Syria and neighbouring Iraq since 2014.

In Deir Ezzor, the mainly Kurdish Syrian Democratic Forces -- supported by the US-led coalition -- are trying to dislodge IS from the east bank of the Euphrates.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1314176/middle-east

US forces must withdraw from the Tanf base in the south, and that Damascus had not engaged in talks over the country's southern region.

Walid Al-Moualem also told a news conference that the government had communicated with the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) but no negotiation process had started.

He said Raqqa city, which SDF militias control, "must be rebuilt and liberated" from any foreign presence.


----------



## SubWater

Hindustani78 said:


> *The air strikes and artillery fire (Friday night) by the international coalition on the village of Hidaj, held by IS in the southern sector of Hasakeh province, killed at least 12*
> 
> On Thursday, eight other were killed in coalition strikes in Deir Ezzor province, south of Hasakeh.
> 
> IS jihadists have lost most of the self-proclaimed “caliphate” they once controlled in large parts of Syria and neighbouring Iraq since 2014.
> 
> In Deir Ezzor, the mainly Kurdish Syrian Democratic Forces -- supported by the US-led coalition -- are trying to dislodge IS from the east bank of the Euphrates.
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1314176/middle-east
> 
> US forces must withdraw from the Tanf base in the south, and that Damascus had not engaged in talks over the country's southern region.
> 
> Walid Al-Moualem also told a news conference that the government had communicated with the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) but no negotiation process had started.
> 
> He said Raqqa city, which SDF militias control, "must be rebuilt and liberated" from any foreign presence.


Just numbers without names and pictures

Syrian government must protect its citizens from massacres by American soldiers


----------



## taubin

Syrian Government aka Assad government has killed more than the Americans .

So please don't ask monsters to safeguard people from animals.

But Iranians are a party to one of the two


----------



## SubWater

taubin said:


> Syrian Government aka Assad government has killed more than the Americans .
> 
> So please don't ask monsters to safeguard people from animals.
> 
> But Iranians are a party to one of the two


Not true, Syrian government saved millions of its citizens from west backed Terrorists aggression like ISIS and Alnusra and now West enter the war to kill more poor Syrian citizens directly by defeat of their beloved thugs in the battlefield.
This is Syrian government right to kill and kick out occupiers soldiers which come to Syria *illegally *to kill Syrian citizens.
Future of those who do not respect international laws are dime in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*US, Turkey say plan reached to resolve rift over Syria town*




File photo showing US special forces personnel working with Kurdish allies who played a key role in battles against Daesh in Syria. (AFP)

The United States and Turkey say they have agreed on a “roadmap” to resolve a rift between the two NATO allies over the strategic north Syrian town of Manbij.

The agreement was reached during a meeting between Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and visiting Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu. A joint statement from the two governments says they “endorsed a roadmap” that aims to “ensure the security and stability in Manbij.”

The statement included no details and the State Department had no immediate comment.

But Cavusoglu says US-backed Syrian Kurdish militia groups will withdraw from Manbij under a plan that could be implemented within six months. He says US and Turkish officials would temporarily ensure security in Manbij.

Kurdish-led forces captured Manbij from Daesh militants in 2016.


----------



## taubin

SubWater said:


> Not true, Syrian government saved millions of its citizens from west backed Terrorists aggression like ISIS and Alnusra and now West enter the war to kill more poor Syrian citizens directly by defeat of their beloved thugs in the battlefield.
> This is Syrian government right to kill and kick out occupiers soldiers which come to Syria *illegally *to kill Syrian citizens.
> Future of those who do not respect international laws are dime in Syria.


Saved Millions...
How ?

Must be by barrel bombing people to submission and making more than half the people homeless is saving them in Iranian dictionary..

Safavid Majoosi dictionary is quite weird...


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## SubWater

taubin said:


> Saved Millions...
> How ?
> 
> Must be by barrel bombing people to submission and making more than half the people homeless is saving them in Iranian dictionary..
> 
> Safavid Majoosi dictionary is quite weird...


By stopping American backed Terrorists to capture Syria big city like Damascus, Aleppo, Homs and ....
Just imagine what would happen if ISIS and AlNusra enter Damascus.
Syrian government in last 7 years never lost control of Syrian majority population (no less than 70 percent) and people always immigrate from American backed Terrorists areas to Syrian government territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## taubin

SubWater said:


> By stopping American backed Terrorists to capture Syria big city like Damascus, Aleppo, Homs and ....
> Just imagine what would happen if ISIS and AlNusra enter Damascus.
> Syrian government in last 7 years never lost control of Syrian majority population (no less than 70 percent) and people always immigrate from American backed Terrorists areas to Syrian government territories.



Well I imagined ISIS or alnusra entering damascus. Infact they did enter a part of those cities and i dont find them ruling like the moster Assad is ruling.

Nothing on the sort of thousands of women being raped or thousands of people being slaughtered in the prisons.


They look to me far better than the shit you are supporting


----------



## zzzz

taubin said:


> Well I imagined ISIS or alnusra entering damascus. Infact they did enter a part of those cities and i dont find them ruling like the moster Assad is ruling.
> 
> Nothing on the sort of thousands of women being raped or thousands of people being slaughtered in the prisons.
> 
> 
> They look to me far better than the shit you are supporting



So burning people alive and drowning in acid is kind of ruling you prefer? As well as trading women on slave markets for rape purposes? Have you applied for ISIS already terrorist fanboy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## taubin

zzzz said:


> So burning people alive and drowning in acid is kind of ruling you prefer? As well as trading women on slave markets for rape purposes? Have you applied for ISIS already terrorist fanboy?



Well Assad slave , Do you have a brain or are you running empty on that.

My statement talks about in a comparative manner and that you missed because of your empty head.
Read again.


----------



## zzzz

taubin said:


> Well Assad slave , Do you have a brain or are you running empty on that.
> 
> My statement talks about in a comparative manner and that you missed because of your empty head.
> Read again.



So this is what i said, ISIS and Alqaeda ruling looks much better for you than Assad government in comparative manner. You mean you are not gonna join ISIS anyway, only cheer for them? Well, that was only a question, terrorist fanboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

taubin said:


> Syrian Government aka Assad government has killed more than the Americans .
> 
> So please don't ask monsters to safeguard people from animals.
> 
> But Iranians are a party to one of the two



This is the 8th year of the Syrian War ( yes, not a civil war ), and it should have been apparent by now that it was imposed by NATO to remove the government from yet another socialist country - Iraq, Libya, the Venezuelan strife.


----------



## 500

zzzz said:


> So this is what i said, ISIS and Alqaeda ruling looks much better for you than Assad government in comparative manner. You mean you are not gonna join ISIS anyway, only cheer for them? Well, that was only a question, terrorist fanboy.


Assad and Russia were major supporters of Iraqi Al Qaeda and ISIS.


----------



## taubin

zzzz said:


> So this is what i said, ISIS and Alqaeda ruling looks much better for you than Assad government in comparative manner. You mean you are not gonna join ISIS anyway, only cheer for them? Well, that was only a question, terrorist fanboy.


Listen empty head,
If you cant comprehend a statement better for you to join some school instead of wasting time of other people.



jamahir said:


> This is the 8th year of the Syrian War ( yes, not a civil war ), and it should have been apparent by now that it was imposed by NATO to remove the government from yet another socialist country - Iraq, Libya, the Venezuelan strife.


Beg to diifer

A dynasty that has been ruling for 40 years is bound to have a lot of anti incumbency factor.
If you cant see to that , then better look at the dynastic rule here in India itself and the way it was removed even though they always come to power in a democratic election.


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

taubin said:


> Beg to diifer
> 
> A dynasty that has been ruling for 40 years is bound to have a lot of anti incumbency factor.
> If you cant see to that , then better look at the dynastic rule here in India itself and the way it was removed even though they always come to power in a democratic election.



Despite what you say is dynastic politics, the Syrian citizens chose Bashar al-Assad out of free-will in the 2014 multi-party multi-candidate elections. Even the biased Wikipedia confirms this :







On the other hand NATO/Ally countries did not allow Syrian immigrants/refugees to vote in this election :






Please note that the SNC group is the Syrian equivalent of the NTC group that NATO set up for Libya in 2011. NTC, in full the National Transitional Council, was the more explicitly named post-Gaddafi/Jamahiriya organizational set up that NATO envisioned for Libya. So both SNC and NTC are terrorist groups but are called rebel movements by NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zzzz

taubin said:


> Listen empty head,
> If you cant comprehend a statement better for you to join some school instead of wasting time of other people.





taubin said:


> Well I imagined ISIS or alnusra entering damascus. Infact they did enter a part of those cities and i dont find them ruling like the moster Assad is ruling.
> 
> Nothing on the sort of thousands of women being raped or thousands of people being slaughtered in the prisons.
> 
> 
> They look to me far better than the shit you are supporting



Listen, retard, everyone perfectly comprehends your statements here. Maybe you still should consider go joining your terrorist buddies ISIS instead of demonstrating that you have shit for brains?


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Assad and Russia were major supporters of Iraqi Al Qaeda and ISIS.




Shut it with your stupid unfounded conspiracies.

The former head of Massad (on video) admitted in plain English that Israel aided Al-Quida ( I know you will continue to deny it, you already have) it just shows how big of a troll and mentally unstable person you are.

Unlike your conspiracies I can actually provide solid proof of Israel aiding Al-Quida. israel in on the same level of ISIS anyways, they execute journalists, the handicapped, children and the elderly. The entire world views Israel as filth, except America because Trump’s extended family is Jewish, so are many in the US administration, as well as politicians and lobbyists, hense why Israel gets billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Syrian tigers move towards south to retake Daraa, Sawida from terror groups





Israel has been arming these terror groups for years and now after Syrian army gave them the final warnings, operations kick off to cut Israeli hands from Daraa city. 

Meanwhile a great chance appears to retake Golan Heights. Surely Iran will back Syrian army to end occupation in Golan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Shut it with your stupid unfounded conspiracies.


Its just plain and simple facts:

1) ISIS core are Baath officers. Russian allies.
2) Huge percent of ISIS fighters are Russian citizens.
3) Almost al ISIS arms are yours.
4) Despite talk about fighting ISIS, Russia and Assad did virtually nothing against ISIS till 2017. On contrary, Assad and Russia bombed rebels who fought against ISIS, thus effectively serving as ISIS air force.



> The former head of Massad (on video) admitted in plain English that Israel aided Al-Quida ( I know you will continue to deny it, you already have) it just shows how big of a troll and mentally unstable person you are.
> 
> Unlike your conspiracies I can actually provide solid proof of Israel aiding Al-Quida. israel in on the same level of ISIS anyways, they execute journalists, the handicapped, children and the elderly. The entire world views Israel as filth, except America because Trump’s extended family is Jewish, so are many in the US administration, as well as politicians and lobbyists, hense why Israel gets billions.


You are lying. He did not say that. Israel provides medical help to Syrians. All he said there could be Al Qaeda, he does not have information on it.

Meanwhile tonight Russian air force bombed Zardana town killing 18 civilians mostly children. Far from frontlines, deep in deescalation zone. Just for fun.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> Its just plain and simple facts:
> 
> 1) ISIS core are Baath officers. Russian allies.
> 2) Huge percent of ISIS fighters are Russian citizens.
> 3) Almost al ISIS arms are yours.
> 4) Despite talk about fighting ISIS, Russia and Assad did virtually nothing against ISIS till 2017. On contrary, Assad and Russia bombed rebels who fought against ISIS, thus effectively serving as ISIS air force.







Has Israel used some of that “aid” money they have been receiving for mental institutions?







1. Look, Rumsfeld met with Saddam, (Baath) which met with Fat Bastard (Saraon)=ISIS 

2. People join ISIS willingly, no governments make anyone join. ISIS fighters come from China, Russia, all over Europe, US, and Canana. 90% of the world must secretly support ISIS.

3. Majority of ISIS weapons are of Soviet origin, in which they seized from Syrian and Iraqi army units. Others weapons are Soviet copies made in Eastern Europe, that Saudis and others bought to support “rebels”. 

4. Russia has been fighting ISIS in Syria since 2016 and have done more in 1 day then Israel can do in a lifetime. Tell me how many Israeli soldiers helped expel ISIS from Palmyra or Deir-Ez-Zoir? Zero. Israel is too busy shooting unarmed kids, seniors, people and wheelchairs and women.






500 said:


> *You are lying. He did not say that. Israel provides medical help to Syrians. All he said there could be Al Qaeda, *he does not have information on it.
> 
> Meanwhile tonight Russian air force bombed Zardana town killing 18 civilians mostly children. Far from frontlines, deep in deescalation zone. Just for fun.











*No you are lying*. he didn’t say anything about treating Syrians nor did he saying anything about their “could be” Al-Quida. He plainly admitted that Israel treats Al-Quida.....but give him a Nobel Piece Prize, the human filth said Israel wouldn’t give medical treatment to Hezbollah.

Anyone can watch the video and see who is the lyer but since you have no shame or integrity that doesn’t phase you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## taubin

zzzz said:


> Listen, retard, everyone perfectly comprehends your statements here. Maybe you still should consider go joining your terrorist buddies ISIS instead of demonstrating that you have shit for brains?


 The ones who are retarded make quite a show by beating their heads like monkeys and hitting their chests like chimpanzees. Need i clarify more who are the ones ?

Infact why dont you join the mercenaries in Syria. Americans would make quite a salad of you people as they did in Deir a zour



jamahir said:


> Despite what you say is dynastic politics, the Syrian citizens chose Bashar al-Assad out of free-will in the 2014 multi-party multi-candidate elections. Even the biased Wikipedia confirms this :
> 
> View attachment 478967
> 
> 
> On the other hand NATO/Ally countries did not allow Syrian immigrants/refugees to vote in this election :
> 
> View attachment 478966
> 
> 
> Please note that the SNC group is the Syrian equivalent of the NTC group that NATO set up for Libya in 2011. NTC, in full the National Transitional Council, was the more explicitly named post-Gaddafi/Jamahiriya organizational set up that NATO envisioned for Libya. So both SNC and NTC are terrorist groups but are called rebel movements by NATO.



elections in 2014 and that too free will.

Are you for real and what is the source you quote
WIKIPEDIA

have a laugh at yourself.

Need i to tell you , how many people were displaced right at that moment ?

Dont make sick jokes out here.. I hate someone making them on the dead bodies of syrian men , women and children.

And you forgot to joke fully.
Assad won a landslide
was it 99.99% in his favour


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> 1. Look, Rumsfeld met with Saddam, (Baath) which met with Fat Bastard (Saraon)=ISIS


US had diplomatic relationships with Saddam, but US was never ally of Saddam unlike Russia.



> 2. People join ISIS willingly, no governments make anyone join. ISIS fighters come from China, Russia, all over Europe, US, and Canana. 90% of the world must secretly support ISIS.


Russia is the only country in the world which helped its citizens to join ISIS:

https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/russia-militants



> 3. Majority of ISIS weapons are of Soviet origin, in which they seized from Syrian and Iraqi army units. Others weapons are Soviet copies made in Eastern Europe, that Saudis and others bought to support “rebels”.


Yep somehow Assad gifted his weapons to ISIS.



> 4. Russia has been fighting ISIS in Syria since 2016 and have done more in 1 day then Israel can do in a lifetime. Tell me how many Israeli soldiers helped expel ISIS from Palmyra or Deir-Ez-Zoir? Zero. Israel is too busy shooting unarmed kids, seniors, people and wheelchairs and women.


Russia did nothing against ISIS until 2017. On contrary Russia and Assad provided close air support to ISIS against the rebels:






Only when ISIS began to collapse in 2017 they entered to grab their lands.



> *No you are lying*. he didn’t say anything about treating Syrians nor did he saying anything about their “could be” Al-Quida. He plainly admitted that Israel treats Al-Quida.....but give him a Nobel Piece Prize, the human filth said Israel wouldn’t give medical treatment to Hezbollah.


No he did not admit anything. More over he could not admit even if he wished, since he is retired long time ago and has no such knowledge.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> US had diplomatic relationships with Saddam, but US was never ally of Saddam unlike Russia.




Go back to school, get your highschool deploma. The US supported Saddam (Baath), the US is run by Jews that supports Israel. Israel supports ISIS.



http://foreignpolicy.com/2013/08/26...-america-helped-saddam-as-he-gassed-iran/amp/


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_support_for_Iraq_during_the_Iran–Iraq_War






500 said:


> Russia is the only country in the world which helped its citizens to join ISIS:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/russia-militants





To sum up the article, Russia hunted down outlawed Islamic radicals in Russia and didn’t care if they left Russia or so some random bias journalist claims.






500 said:


> Yep somehow Assad gifted his weapons to ISIS.






ISIS executed Syrian and Iraqi soldiers and took their weapons. But, but, but, Isis uses the same weapons as Israel.....must be Russian, I mean Israel.....I mean.....I don’t know, quick blame Russia (tap dances like idiot)..
















500 said:


> Russia did nothing against ISIS until 2017. On contrary Russia and Assad provided close air support to ISIS against the rebels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when ISIS began to collapse in 2017 they entered to grab their lands.





So who bombed and stormed Palmyra and Deir-Ez Zoir? What about Allepo and Damascus? What about hundreds of villages controlled by ISIS and Nusra?  surly not Israeli diaper heads.


2015:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(July–August_2015)

2016:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(March_2016)

2012-2016
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Aleppo_(2012–2016)

2013
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damascus_offensive_(2013)

2014-2017
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Deir_ez-Zor_(2014–17)


But yep Russia didnt du nutin’ you cannot rewrite history knuckle head 





500 said:


> No he did not admit anything. More over he could not admit even if he wished, since he is retired long time ago and has no such knowledge.




Yes he did, you’re a pathological lier with no honesty or integrity whatsoever. Watch the video.

To your other post point, have known people that worked in foreign intelligence but are now retired, they still keep in contact with the agency and agents. One of my instructors was a retired agent that stated he still has contact with his agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Go back to school, get your highschool deploma. The US supported Saddam (Baath), the US is run by Jews that supports Israel. Israel supports ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> http://foreignpolicy.com/2013/08/26...-america-helped-saddam-as-he-gassed-iran/amp/
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_support_for_Iraq_during_the_Iran–Iraq_War


You don't understand what is ALLY. US was never an ally of Baath regime. It did have some relationships but never was an ALLY in contrast to Russia.



> To sum up the article, Russia hunted down outlawed Islamic radicals in Russia and didn’t care if they left Russia or so some random bias journalist claims.


No, Russia actually HELPED them to go in Syria. *Russia is the only country in the world which helped its citizens to join ISIS*.




> ISIS executed Syrian and Iraqi soldiers and took their weapons. But, but, but, Isis uses the same weapons as Israel.....must be Russian, I mean Israel.....I mean.....I don’t know, quick blame Russia (tap dances like idiot)..


ISIS captured Assad weapons uncounted times.



> So who bombed and stormed Palmyra and Deir-Ez Zoir? What about Allepo and Damascus? What about hundreds of villages controlled by ISIS and Nusra?  surly not Israeli diaper heads.
> 
> 
> 2015:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(July–August_2015)
> 
> 2016:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmyra_offensive_(March_2016)
> 
> 2012-2016
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Aleppo_(2012–2016)
> 
> 2013
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damascus_offensive_(2013)
> 
> 2014-2017
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Deir_ez-Zor_(2014–17)
> 
> 
> But yep Russia didnt du nutin’ you cannot rewrite history knuckle head


Idiot posts unrelated Aleppo and Damascus campaigns as proves that Russia fought against ISIS before 2017.

Palmyra? Yes they took small town in midst of desret and then gave it back to ISIS. Thats sums Russia and Assad "fight" against ISIS from 2013-2017.



> Yes he did, you’re a pathological lier with no honesty or integrity whatsoever. Watch the video.
> 
> To your other post point, have known people that worked in foreign intelligence but are now retired, they still keep in contact with the agency and agents. One of my instructors was a retired agent that stated he still has contact with his agency.


No he did not.


----------



## SubWater

ISIS stand for *I*srael *S*ecret *I*ntelligence *S*ervice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

@500 is actually a manipulative, sophsticated context and fact distorter.

Can you tell me why Russia would facilitate ISIS going to Syria? it makes no sense.US has "played" with islamic rebels before, but tbh i cant imagine Russia "playing " with AQ or ISIS. You cannot give us a strong logical motive for why Russia would do that.The actual fact is that Turkey WAS NATO's designated coordinator early in the Syrian war for funneling ISIS manpower into Syria. Thats facts! And Turkey couldnt have done that without US approval. facts!(again)

I live in US and carry US passport so it is not easy for me to say i have seen some coordination between US and ISIS(indirectly mostly), but there is some evidence of it. Recently, we saw the soutfront video showing an ISIS attack on SAA coming from East of the Euphrates, so how could ISIS launch such an effective attach without US knowledge or approval?But then again, this is the pattern- it seems when "rebel" capabilities are low, the US/NATO rely more on ISIS in Syria. At the start of the Syrian war, when there werent many effective rebel groups like FSA, US and Turkey allowed ISIS into SYria and indirectly supported them in attacking the SAA because they were the best ground soldiers available. At the current moment, we can see the rebels are mostly vanquished, and again, ISIS is launching some attacks from US/Kurdish regions in Syria and the US is not stopping it,because there is no other effective ground force in good numbers to fight the SAA. Why didnt US attack ISIS locations on the Syrian/Iraqi border before the Iraqi air force attacked more than one to destroy them?I dont believe the US didnt know ISIS was on the Syria/Iraq border.US knew, but Iraq knew better than to let ISIS hatch more terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Can you tell me why Russia would facilitate ISIS going to Syria? it makes no sense.


You are serious? By creating ISIS Russia shot 4 birds with one shot:

1) It split the opposition to Assad two 2 rival camps which fiercely fight each other.
2) It forced the West to intervene in favor of Assad.
3) It whitewashed Assad from tyrant who slaughters own population into a secular leader who fights against Islamic extremists.
4) It granted Russia pretext to intervene in Syria and slaughter population with total impunity.

Until 2013 Assad was rapidly collapsing. With the arrival of ISIS Assad's position seriously improved. ISIS is the best thing which happened to Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> You are serious? By creating ISIS Russia shot 4 birds with one shot:
> 
> 
> 1) It split the opposition to Assad two 2 rival camps which fiercely fight each other.
> 2) It forced the West to intervene in favor of Assad.
> 3) It whitewashed Assad from tyrant who slaughters own population into a secular leader who fights against Islamic extremists.
> 4) It granted Russia pretext to intervene in Syria and slaughter population with total impunity.
> 
> Until 2013 Assad was rapidly collapsing. With the arrival of ISIS Assad's position seriously improved. ISIS is the best thing which happened to Assad.










500, getting stoned and seeing visions of ISIS and Russia/Assad cooperation 






1. Isis has killed Syrian and Russian troops. That alone makes you sound dumber then a bag of rocks.

2. The west never “intervened in favor of Assad” (seriously check into a mental hospital). The west bombed Assad and armed dozens of groups to fight Syrian soldiers. How does someone even say something so utterly stupid.

3. *Isis originated in Iraq during 2004 by Al-Qaida*, a Sunni group. It was because of the American intervention in Iraq *which Israel supported.*

4. Isis overran much of Syria, executed Syrian soldiers and took their weapons, but to an mentally ill person from Israel that equals to best thing that ever happens to Assad 

5. Earlier you said Russia did nothing against ISIS until 2017 except Russian forces bombed and stormed Palmyra, Deir Ez-Zoir, Irak, Damascus, (Aleppo city and Allepo governate which had ISIS and Al-Quida groups). But continue living trying to re-write history.

6. Earlier you said ISIS gets its weapons from Russia. Russia (Soviet stock) only accounted for 9.6% of all weapons. A large majority of ISIS weapons came from Eastern Europe bought by gulf states, and probably the US and Israel.








Oh look Isis uses the same weapons as Israel 







And at the end of the day Israel aids Al-Quida, this coming from the mouth of the head of Massad. You can peddle conspiracies but facts always win.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> You are serious? By creating ISIS Russia shot 4 birds with one shot:
> 
> 1) It split the opposition to Assad two 2 rival camps which fiercely fight each other



2 camps? Its definitely more than 2 camps.



> 2) It forced the West to intervene in favor of Assad.


Wtf are you talking about? how did the west intervene to help Assad? Now this is literally sounding crazy to me.



> 3) It whitewashed Assad from tyrant who slaughters own population into a secular leader who fights against Islamic extremists.


Yes, image and propaganda during war are important to manage and maintain. But even without ISIS there were other islamic extremists in Syria so once again, Russia didnt NEED ISIS in Syria to have islamic extremists to fight. You conveniently ignore the question of how and who funded ISIS in the first place, starting in Iraq.




> 4) It granted Russia pretext to intervene in Syria and slaughter population with total impunity.


Wait, so Russia had to create unpredictable, violent islamic extremists(who can go back to Russia later and cause security problems)in order to enter a war she had to power to enter with no excuse in the first place? This is a stupid theory, sorry.



> Until 2013 Assad was rapidly collapsing. With the arrival of ISIS Assad's position seriously improved. ISIS is the best thing which happened to Assad.


was it the arrival of ISIS or the arrival of Russia in response to Gulf+NATO support to create and direct ISIS against rivals? Like c'mon, ISIS uses brand new toyota cruiser trucks that the US treasury dept allowed happen, so how could Syrian govt, which was overwhelmed, arm these thousands of apparently professional Islamic army soldiers aka ISIS fighters. Syrian govt didnt arm ISIS, and we know it doesnt pay ISIS salaries, so how the fuk could Syria just authorize "importation" of ISIS.

@500 You exposed some faulty logic and understanding with some of these points you thought would support your argument, but you kind of contradicted yourself.

In short, your attempt to show how Russia "supports"ISIS has been weak at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> 2 camps? Its definitely more than 2 camps.


Prior ISIS there were no any serious clashes between rebel factions. After ISIS we got two fircely fighting each other camps. Only idiot can deny it was great for Assad. I actually remember how Assadists on this very forum were cheering to ISIS when it killed rebels.



> Wtf are you talking about? how did the west intervene to help Assad? Now this is literally sounding crazy to me.


Yes west provided close support to Assad troops in Deir ez zor, raqqa, palmyra etc



> Yes, image and propaganda during war are important to manage and maintain. But even without ISIS there were other islamic extremists in Syria so once again, Russia didnt NEED ISIS in Syria to have islamic extremists to fight. You conveniently ignore the question of how and who funded ISIS in the first place, starting in Iraq.


ISIS very seriously changed the narrative of the war and improved Assad's image. By the way. do u know who was first who started chopping heads in Syria?






Magomed Abdurakhmanov - former (?) Russian policemen. Who came to "fight Assad" in Syria, but did nothing except chopping heads, mainly some civilians in rebel areas. Then he disapeared.



> Wait, so Russia had to create unpredictable, violent islamic extremists(who can go back to Russia later and cause security problems)in order to enter a war she had to power to enter with no excuse in the first place? This is a stupid theory, sorry.


You can check Russian propaganda. They almost always said they bomb ISIS targets even when they bombed non ISIS areas at all. As long u say u fight ISIS u can do virtually everything - slaughter hundreds of thousands and expel millions.



> was it the arrival of ISIS or the arrival of Russia in response to Gulf+NATO support to create and direct ISIS against rivals? Like c'mon, ISIS uses brand new toyota cruiser trucks that the US treasury dept allowed happen, so how could Syrian govt, which was overwhelmed, arm these thousands of apparently professional Islamic army soldiers aka ISIS fighters. Syrian govt didnt arm ISIS, and we know it doesnt pay ISIS salaries, so how the fuk could Syria just authorize "importation" of ISIS.


Before the arrival of ISIS Assad was rapildy collapsing. That's fact.



> In short, your attempt to show how Russia "supports"ISIS has been weak at best.


I brought clear and simple facts why ISIS was great for Russia and Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

500s logic, Russian citizens joins Isis, so Russia runs Isis. When Israel’s, including former IDF soldiers joins Isis, it’s a mass conspiracy


http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/234354

The Shin Bet intelligence agency has gathered information about *20 Israelis who joined the ranks of the ISIS terrorist organization in Syria*, _Channel 2 News_reported.


The bonhead didn’t even know the origins of Isis, blaming it on Russia when when it originated in Iraq because of the US invasion which Israel strongly supported. Let’s not forget the US gave billions to Baath to fight fight Iran, our bonehead will never say anything bad about his papa, after all daddy gives Israel an allowance 

As for bonheads claims that ISIS was the greatest thing that happened to Assad. Consider this, ISIS controlleed most of Syria, it executed Syrian soldiers and took land from Syria. Only a mentally ill person can equate that to cooperation.


Look, Syrian soldiers and ISIS cooperating! Syrians letting ISIS execute them!








Russian soldiers cooperation with ISIS.








https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2...ls-four-russian-soldiers-in-syria-says-moscow


It’s conspiracies, Russian soldiers actually cooperate with ISIS and kill themselves as suicide bombers.




The US and it’s allies conducting dozens of strikes against Syrian possitions while killing and injuring hundreds but the US is “helping” Assad 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_attacks_on_Syria_during_the_Syrian_Civil_War

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> 500s logic, Russian citizens joins Isis, so Russia runs Isis. When Israel’s, including former IDF soldiers joins Isis, it’s a mass conspiracy


U are slow understanding. *Russia is the only country in the world which encouraged its citizens to join ISIS*. Israel on the other hand prevented it.



> The US and it’s allies conducting dozens of strikes against Syrian possitions while killing and injuring hundreds


Pure crap.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> U are slow understanding. *Russia is the only country in the world which encouraged its citizens to join ISIS*. Israel on the other hand prevented it.


whats your evidence of Russia "enouraging" its citizens to join ISIS? THat is PURE BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> whats your evidence of Russia "enouraging" its citizens to join ISIS? THat is PURE BS.


https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/russia-militants/


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> U are slow understanding. *Russia is the only country in the world which encouraged its citizens to join ISIS*. Israel on the other hand prevented it.
> 
> 
> Pure crap.





Did you forget your meds or are did your head get bashed in which resulted in brain damage? The US has bombed Syrian forces dozens of times, (they admitted it) you yourself acknowledged it, now suddenly it “pure crap”, and the US helped Syria 


The US attacked Syrian forces atleast 11 separate times, with 37 unprovoked airstrikes in Deir-Ez Zoir alone where about 107 Syrian forces fighting ISIS were killed in an unprovoked attack.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_attacks_on_Syria_during_the_Syrian_Civil_War

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Did you forget your meds or are did your head get bashed in which resulted in brain damage? The US has bombed Syrian forces dozens of times, (they admitted it) you yourself acknowledged it, now suddenly it “pure crap”, and the US helped Syria
> 
> 
> The US attacked Syrian forces atleast 11 separate times, with 37 unprovoked airstrikes in Deir-Ez Zoir alone where about 107 Syrian forces fighting ISIS were killed in an unprovoked attack.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_attacks_on_Syria_during_the_Syrian_Civil_War


US carried 50,000 air strikes in favor of Assad.

It carried couple air strikes when they attacked US forces.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> US carried 50,000 air strikes in favor of Assad.
> 
> It carried couple air strikes when they attacked US forces.




The US attacked Syrian forces on 11 different occasions. All of them, except for 1 (supposedly) was unprovoked and almost every US airstrike was in support of Kurds so the Kurds could steal land from Syria.

And explain when there where US forces in Deir Ez Zoir? The US killed 100+ Syrian soldiers fighting ISIS, the result was ISIS overran Syrian possitions, then the US claimed it was an “accident” even when Russia directly contacted US forces during the unprovoked attack, Russia called the US liars and took the issue to the UN.

The only think the US and it’s allies have done has been to arm, train, finance and facilitate terrorist in Syria to fight the Syrian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The US attacked Syrian forces on 11 different occasions. All of them, except for 1 (supposedly) was unprovoked and almost every US airstrike was in support of Kurds so the Kurds could steal land from Syria.


1) US carried only 1 serious strike against Assad aka Putin forces. When they cowardly attacked them on 7 feb 2018. All rest were basically warning shots to not approach.
2) US carried 50,000 strikes against ISIS. Which helped Assad to regain huge amounts of territories. 
3) In addition US strikes allowed Iraqi Shiites to send reinforcements to Assad. Without Iraqi Shiites Assad would be dead long time ago.



ptldM3 said:


> And explain when there where US forces in Deir Ez Zoir? The US killed 100+ Syrian soldiers fighting ISIS


It never happened. This story was invented by Assad aka Putin to justify cease fire breach.


----------



## 50cent

Another fsa jihadist sucided because of lack of paymeent of salaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/russia-militants/


From the article you posted, we know you manipulated the reason for the Russian govt to "export"its "citizens" to Syria. Russia was encouraging violent, radicalized, non-productive citizens out of Russia in a strategy to prevent them from causing trouble within Russia's borders. Russia didnt know where they were planning on going either. Russia doesnt see any value of these russian citizens outside of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

See this they still remember battle of Khyber


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> 1) US carried only 1 serious strike against Assad aka Putin forces. When they cowardly attacked them on 7 feb 2018. All rest were basically warning shots to not approach.
> 2) US carried 50,000 strikes against ISIS. Which helped Assad to regain huge amounts of territories.
> 3) In addition US strikes allowed Iraqi Shiites to send reinforcements to Assad. Without Iraqi Shiites Assad would be dead long time ago.
> 
> 
> It never happened. This story was invented by Assad aka Putin to justify cease fire breach.




The US admitted to the fake “story” which Russia supposedly made up. It’s so fake the US admitted to it and launch an investigation into the very real attack.

http://www.centcom.mil/Portals/6/media/REDACTED_FINAL_XSUM_Memorandum__29_Nov_16___CLEAR.pdf


Get some metal help you are a delusional schizophrenic with a compulsive lying habit 

A quick google search will show you the rest of the US attacks on Syria. I even posted a summary from wekipedia.


The rest of your crap is nonsense. The majority of US airstrikes were in northern Iraq to help Kurds and occasionally they would bomb Syrian forces. The US also would also never bomb ISIS fleeing from Iraq into Syria....


If US forces would have bombed Iraqi Shi’a which are allies of the Iraqi government then there would have been a major fallout with the Iraqi government. It also wouldn’t help that the Iraqi Shi’as fight ISIS and never were a threat to the US, so the US would have zero justification in touching them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> The US admitted to the fake “story” which Russia supposedly made up. It’s so fake the US admitted to it and launch an investigation into the very real attack.
> 
> http://www.centcom.mil/Portals/6/media/REDACTED_FINAL_XSUM_Memorandum__29_Nov_16___CLEAR.pdf
> 
> 
> Get some metal help you are a delusional schizophrenic with a compulsive lying habit
> 
> A quick google search will show you the rest of the US attacks on Syria. I even posted a summary from wekipedia.
> 
> 
> The rest of your crap is nonsense. The majority of US airstrikes were in northern Iraq to help Kurds and occasionally they would bomb Syrian forces. The US also would also never bomb ISIS fleeing from Iraq into Syria....
> 
> 
> If US forces would have bombed Iraqi Shi’a which are allies of the Iraqi government then there would have been a major fallout with the Iraqi government. It also wouldn’t help that the Iraqi Shi’as fight ISIS and never were a threat to the US, so the US would have zero justification in touching them.


It only says there is a *probability*, mainly based on Russian words. And we all know that Russian military are pathological liars. Neither Assadists nor Russians provided any information about these "100" killed. Conclusion: thats pure fabrication. 

Even if we assume that its true (which is not), thats just one example of friendly fire out of tens of thousands. By the way, Russians killed Assadists in friendly fire strikes plenty times. They bombed Shiite Nubl and Zahra with cluster bombs and Assad part of Damascus with incendiary munition. They dont give a damn what they bomb.


----------



## ptldM3

500 said:


> It only says there is a *probability*, mainly based on Russian words. And we all know that Russian military are pathological liars. Neither Assadists nor Russians provided any information about these "100" killed. Conclusion: thats pure fabrication.
> 
> Even if we assume that its true (which is not), thats just one example of friendly fire out of tens of thousands. By the way, Russians killed Assadists in friendly fire strikes plenty times. They bombed Shiite Nubl and Zahra with cluster bombs and Assad part of Damascus with incendiary munition. They dont give a damn what they bomb.




Here is the conclusions:

“More likely then not Syrian regime”. Their findings comes from many sources and not just Russian but nice try trying to re-write history.







http://www.centcom.mil/Portals/6/media/REDACTED_FINAL_XSUM_Memorandum__29_Nov_16___CLEAR.pdf


And spare us the crocodile tears. You act like you’re such a humanitarian but call unarmed Palestinian protesters including the handicapped, women, journalists and kids terrorists. Israeli soldiers are considered cowardly baboons that is on par with or worse then ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

ptldM3 said:


> Here is the conclusions:
> 
> “More likely then not Syrian regime”. Their findings comes from many sources and not just Russian but nice try trying to re-write history.
> 
> View attachment 479580
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.centcom.mil/Portals/6/media/REDACTED_FINAL_XSUM_Memorandum__29_Nov_16___CLEAR.pdf


Problem is that Americans are investigating event that did not happen at all. Assadists did not provide any evidence of these "100 killed". No list of names, no photos of these killed, no pics from the battlefield, no mass funerals, no hundreds of injured. Really they supposed to show them all over: poor little Assadists killed in American aggression. But nopes. 



> And spare us the crocodile tears. You act like you’re such a humanitarian but call unarmed Palestinian protesters including the handicapped, women, journalists and kids terrorists. Israeli soldiers are considered cowardly baboons that is on par with or worse then ISIS.


Everyone is different. You are crying from mobsters with knives, molotov cocktails who were killed while trying to breach the border but in same time you don't care about thousands of poor people who were slaughtered by Russian air force in their homes. I am the opposite, I dont really feel sorry about mobsters who try to breach the border and feel sorry about poor people slaughtered in their homes.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

mosu said:


> See this they still remember battle of Khyber
> View attachment 479521



They seem to be genetic Russians masquerading as Middle Easterners. True story. Here in Canada there's an Israeli guy who is from Russia who plays for Canada. Crazy stuff.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Shapovalov


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army Steps Up Offensive in Southwest - Reports*
© REUTERS / Alaa Al-Faqir
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
01:21 21.06.2018Get short URL
4221
Syrian Army activity has increased significantly in the nation’s southwestern region, where rebel-controlled areas border Jordan and the disputed area of Golan Heights.

Syrian Army has started shelling of the town of Kafr Shams Wednesday, a frontline town between government-controlled territory and land occupied by militants, Haaretz reported the same day, citing sources in the opposition.

According to Syria.liveuamap.com, a layer of militant-controlled territory separates Syrian government from the Golan Heights, a disputed area between Damascus and Israel.







© AP PHOTO / HASSAN AMMAR
OPCW Chief: Chemical Weapons Report on Syria to Be Released Within Week
Syrian state media reportedly blamed the escalation on the militants who attacked civilians in what is supposed to be a de-escalation zone.


Towns Hara, Nahta, Bushra Harir, Dellafai Miskiya and Hirak have also endured heavy shelling, the Anadolu News agency reported Wednesday.

The Syrian military operation in the southwest is going to be risky, as both Israel and Jordan are openly nervous of Syrian forces regaining control of its border. While Israel says there are Iranian forces coming closer to Golan Heights along with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's troops, posing danger to the state of Israel, the Jordanians are more concerned about dealing with another wave of refugees fleeing southward from the conflict.

The Syria-Jordan border is closed because of the armed conflict, which consequently damages both the Syrian and Jordanian economies, Haaretz reports. The Syrian forces has already dashed towards its southernmost city of Daraa, but there is still a layer of militants between the city and the border, a thin connection between two otherwise separated militant-controlled "basins" east and west of Daraa.

The shelling is expected to be followed with a full-scale clash, as both locals and militants reported a buildup of government forces near the southwestern region. As per Haaretz, rebels claim Iranian troops have a large presence alongside Assad's forces, something that Damascus officially denies.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201806211065603289-syria-offensive-southwest/


----------



## SubWater

SAA is advancing in south
Nassib border crossing will liberate soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

SubWater said:


> SAA is advancing in south
> Nassib border crossing will liberate soon


Rats gangs should leave or become overcooked dog food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## taubin

2800 said:


> *Donald Trump: Obama and Hillary Clinton are founders of ISIS
> *
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 0:59
> Trump Calls Obama ‘The Founder of ISIS’
> Donald J. Trump criticized Barack Obama’s handling of conflicts in the Middle East at a raucous rally in Florida, where he also called his rival, Hillary Clinton, “the co-founder of ISIS.”Published OnAug. 10, 2016CreditImage by Scott McIntyre for The New York Times
> By Nick Corasaniti
> 
> SUNRISE, Fla. — A day after remarks that appeared to suggest that gun rights advocates harm Hillary Clinton, Donald J. Trump sprayed his fire at President Obama on Wednesday, accusing him of creating the Islamic State and saying the terrorist group “honors” him.
> 
> “In many respects, you know, they honor President Obama,” Mr. Trump told a raucous and rowdy crowd in Florida on Wednesday night. “He’s the founder of ISIS. He’s the founder of ISIS. He’s the founder. He founded ISIS.” He added, “I would say the co-founder would be crooked Hillary Clinton.” During an extended riff on the crisis in Crimea, Mr. Trump added extra emphasis on the president’s full name, saying that it occurred “during the administration of Barack Hussein Obama.”
> 
> Mr. Trump’s statement was an escalation in his recent criticism of the Obama administration’s handling of the terror threat, as he had previously accused only Mrs. Clinton of having a “founding” role in the terror group. His suggestion that the president was honored by ISIS recalled an earlier controversy when Mr. Trump seemingly implied that the president had some connection to the terrorist massacre of 49 people at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando.
> 
> “He doesn’t get it, or he gets it better than anybody understands,” Mr. Trump told Fox News in June. And the use of the president’s middle name recalled Mr. Trump’s questioning of Mr. Obama’s faith during his crusade several years ago to prove that Mr. Obama, who is Christian, was not born in the United States.
> 
> Mr. Trump also found himself in an awkward camera framing immediately after criticizing the Clinton campaign for the appearance of Seddique Mir Mateen, the father of the Pulse gunman, at Mrs. Clinton’s campaign event this week. “Wasn’t it terrible when the father of the animal that killed these wonderful people in Orlando was sitting with a big smile on his face right behind Hillary Clinton?” Mr. Trump said.
> 
> Yet sitting behind Mr. Trump was Mark Foley, a former Republican congressman who resigned after being confronted with sexually explicit messages he had sent to underage congressional pages. Mr. Trump seemed not to be aware of the disgraced former congressman’s presence as he tried to cast doubt on the Clinton campaign’s account that it had not known who Mr. Mateen was. “When you get those seats, you sort of know the campaign,” Mr. Trump said.
> 
> The boisterous rally here was a marked change from his rally earlier on Wednesday in Virginia, where a relatively subdued Mr. Trump promised he would be the best candidate to save the coal industry. He also said his remarks on Tuesday, in which he seemed to suggest that “Second Amendment people” could take matters into their own hands if Mrs. Clinton were elected, had been misconstrued. “They can take a little story that isn’t a story and make it into a big deal,” he said.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/11/us/politics/trump-rally.html



Am i to believe this or laugh at it.

And then had it not been the american support to the shia malitias of iraq , ISIS would have been wiping their asses even today


----------



## Aramagedon

taubin said:


> a sabaite can say anything . I dont take any objection to sayings from the offsprings of abdullah bin saba.


@waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus

This guy is insulting shia Muslims repeatedly ...

Probably permanent ban is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Donald Trump: Obama and Hillary Clinton are founders of ISIS
*
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 0:59
Trump Calls Obama ‘The Founder of ISIS’
Donald J. Trump criticized Barack Obama’s handling of conflicts in the Middle East at a raucous rally in Florida, where he also called his rival, Hillary Clinton, “the co-founder of ISIS.”Published OnAug. 10, 2016CreditImage by Scott McIntyre for The New York Times
By Nick Corasaniti

SUNRISE, Fla. — A day after remarks that appeared to suggest that gun rights advocates harm Hillary Clinton, Donald J. Trump sprayed his fire at President Obama on Wednesday, accusing him of creating the Islamic State and saying the terrorist group “honors” him.

“In many respects, you know, they honor President Obama,” Mr. Trump told a raucous and rowdy crowd in Florida on Wednesday night. “He’s the founder of ISIS. He’s the founder of ISIS. He’s the founder. He founded ISIS.” He added, “I would say the co-founder would be crooked Hillary Clinton.” During an extended riff on the crisis in Crimea, Mr. Trump added extra emphasis on the president’s full name, saying that it occurred “during the administration of Barack Hussein Obama.”

Mr. Trump’s statement was an escalation in his recent criticism of the Obama administration’s handling of the terror threat, as he had previously accused only Mrs. Clinton of having a “founding” role in the terror group. His suggestion that the president was honored by ISIS recalled an earlier controversy when Mr. Trump seemingly implied that the president had some connection to the terrorist massacre of 49 people at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando.

“He doesn’t get it, or he gets it better than anybody understands,” Mr. Trump told Fox News in June. And the use of the president’s middle name recalled Mr. Trump’s questioning of Mr. Obama’s faith during his crusade several years ago to prove that Mr. Obama, who is Christian, was not born in the United States.

Mr. Trump also found himself in an awkward camera framing immediately after criticizing the Clinton campaign for the appearance of Seddique Mir Mateen, the father of the Pulse gunman, at Mrs. Clinton’s campaign event this week. “Wasn’t it terrible when the father of the animal that killed these wonderful people in Orlando was sitting with a big smile on his face right behind Hillary Clinton?” Mr. Trump said.

Yet sitting behind Mr. Trump was Mark Foley, a former Republican congressman who resigned after being confronted with sexually explicit messages he had sent to underage congressional pages. Mr. Trump seemed not to be aware of the disgraced former congressman’s presence as he tried to cast doubt on the Clinton campaign’s account that it had not known who Mr. Mateen was. “When you get those seats, you sort of know the campaign,” Mr. Trump said.

The boisterous rally here was a marked change from his rally earlier on Wednesday in Virginia, where a relatively subdued Mr. Trump promised he would be the best candidate to save the coal industry. He also said his remarks on Tuesday, in which he seemed to suggest that “Second Amendment people” could take matters into their own hands if Mrs. Clinton were elected, had been misconstrued. “They can take a little story that isn’t a story and make it into a big deal,” he said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/11/us/politics/trump-rally.html


----------



## 50cent

Full support for Syrian army in daraa jihadist can't do anything 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012007320975478784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

2800 said:


> @waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> This guy is insulting shia Muslims repeatedly ...
> 
> Probably permanent ban is needed.


Simply ask him to prove that ...


----------



## Solomon2

IDF sends humanitarian aid to Syria in overnight operation
*Israel sends 300 tents, 13 tons of food, 15 tons of baby food, 3 pallets of medical equipment and medicine and 30 tons of clothes across the border as 120,000 Syrian flee from Deraa area, where Assad's army advances in battle against rebels; IDF stresses: We won't allow fleeing Syrians to enter Israel.*
*Daniel Salami, Yoav Zitun|Published: 06.29.18 , 11:39*

The IDF delivered about 60 tons of humanitarian aid to the Syrian Golan Heights on Thursday night after some 120,000 fled the southwestern part of the country in the wake of the Syrian army's onslaught in the area.

During the special overnight operation, some 300 tents, 13 tons of food, 15 tons of baby food, three pallets of medical equipment and medicine and some 30 tons of clothes and shoes were transferred into Syria from four different spots on the border.


The aid was transferred to Syrian refugee camps in the southern and central parts of the Syrian Golan. The camps, located near the border with Israel, house several thousands of Syrians under poor conditions with no access to water, electricity, food or other basic necessities.


[video in original]
IDF transfers humanitarian aid to Syrians (Video: IDF Spokesman's Office)




(Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)
"The (Operation Good Neighbor) activity has become all the more important these days in light of the difficult conditions faced by the Syrian Golan residents," the IDF said.

The Free Syrian Army reached a temporary ceasefire agreement with Russia in southern Syria, which started at midnight and ended at midday Friday.




(Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said more than 120,000 people have been forced to flee the area, with tens of thousands gathering at Syria's border with Jordan and thousands more fleeing to the frontier with Israel.

Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman, speaking by phone, said civilians had now mostly left the eastern part of Deraa province, where government forces have been advancing. Some people had also crossed into government-held areas, he said.




(Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)


The UN's Syrian envoy Jan Egeland said Thursday that humanitarian shipments to Deraa and the southern region of Quneitra have been disrupted since June 26.

"The extremely effective lifeline from Jordan across the border has been discontinued due to the fighting in recent days," Egeland told reporters.

Abu Jihad, a local opposition official near the border, said the violence since Wednesday had forced at least 11,000 people to flee their homes and towns. If the escalation continues, he said, people would head closer to the frontiers with Jordan and the Golan.





Refugee camp for Syrians fleeing Deraa (Photo: AFP)


Jordan already hosts more than 650,000 registered Syrian refugees and has said it will not open its borders more, asking instead the United Nations to provide them with security within their home country. The UN, meanwhile, appealed to Jordan to keep the border open.


Ahead of his meeting with UN Secretary General António Guterres, Jordan's Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi said he "Will address urgency of international effort to achieve immediate ceasefire in south (Syria), provide protection to civilians inside their country and ensure needed assistance to them. Jordan remains engaged with all parties to achieve above as top priority."



*Trying to split rebel territory*
The Syrian army intensified its air strikes in southwest Syria on Thursday, killing dozens of people.

"We can't even catch up to count the air strikes," said Abdallah Mahameed, a rebel official in Deraa. "The house is shaking around us."




Assad forces in Deraa area (Photo: Reuters)

Syrian President Bashar Assad has sworn to take back every inch of Syria, and recapturing the southwest, one of the first hotbeds of the uprising against him, would leave rebels with only one remaining stronghold, in the northwest.

Fighting in Deraa (Video: Reuters)




Destruction in Deraa (Photo: AP)

The fighting so far had mostly focused on areas northeast of Deraa, where the army and allied militia recaptured a string of villages, but was extended to the city's outskirts on Tuesday.

The Hezbollah media unit said the army had captured the town of al-Harak, northeast of Deraa. The Observatory said it had advanced into the town's centre but fighting continued.





Syrian army bombardments in Deraa (Photo: AFP)

A rebel official said the army and allied militia were also seeking to cut insurgent ground in the southwest in two by storming an air base close to the Jordanian border.

"The goal for them is to split the western Deraa countryside from the city and the eastern Deraa countryside. Praise God, so far the fighters are standing strong and the regime was not able to advance," said Abu Shaima, a rebel spokesman.

*'De-escalation zones are not for good' *
The area is in a "de-escalation zone" agreed last year by the United States, Jordan and Assad's ally Russia to curb fighting. But despite American warnings that it would respond to an attack, it has not done so and Syrian opposition figures on Wednesday decried Washington's "silence."

Vassily Nebenzia, Russia's ambassador to the United Nations, indicated that Russia would no longer uphold the de-escalation zone, saying it was among the last strongholds of al Qaeda's Syrian branch and Islamic State, and the Syrian army has a "legitimate right" to fight "terrorists."




Syrian army bombardments in Deraa (Photo: AFP)

"Every de-escalation zone that we established was not established for good," Nebenzia told a news conference at the United Nations.

"I hope that all of the de-escalation zones will go into history and will have Syria territorially united under the control of the legitimate government. The de-escalation zone for those who are ready to uphold de-escalation still exists. But for those who resist any de-escalation, it doesn't."

The London-based Arabic-language Al-Hayat newspaper reported Friday that some European countries were not happy with the understandings taking shape between US President Donald Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin on Syria, which include returning control to the southern part of the country to Assad and removing Iran from Syria entirely.

The Europeans claim Syria cannot be rehabilitated without a complete political overhaul and want to remove Assad.

Reuters contributed to this report.

First published: 06.29.18,


----------



## 50cent

Solomon2 said:


> IDF sends humanitarian aid to Syria in overnight operation
> *Israel sends 300 tents, 13 tons of food, 15 tons of baby food, 3 pallets of medical equipment and medicine and 30 tons of clothes across the border as 120,000 Syrian flee from Deraa area, where Assad's army advances in battle against rebels; IDF stresses: We won't allow fleeing Syrians to enter Israel.*
> *Daniel Salami, Yoav Zitun|Published: 06.29.18 , 11:39*
> 
> The IDF delivered about 60 tons of humanitarian aid to the Syrian Golan Heights on Thursday night after some 120,000 fled the southwestern part of the country in the wake of the Syrian army's onslaught in the area.
> 
> During the special overnight operation, some 300 tents, 13 tons of food, 15 tons of baby food, three pallets of medical equipment and medicine and some 30 tons of clothes and shoes were transferred into Syria from four different spots on the border.
> 
> 
> The aid was transferred to Syrian refugee camps in the southern and central parts of the Syrian Golan. The camps, located near the border with Israel, house several thousands of Syrians under poor conditions with no access to water, electricity, food or other basic necessities.
> 
> 
> [video in original]
> IDF transfers humanitarian aid to Syrians (Video: IDF Spokesman's Office)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)
> "The (Operation Good Neighbor) activity has become all the more important these days in light of the difficult conditions faced by the Syrian Golan residents," the IDF said.
> 
> The Free Syrian Army reached a temporary ceasefire agreement with Russia in southern Syria, which started at midnight and ended at midday Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said more than 120,000 people have been forced to flee the area, with tens of thousands gathering at Syria's border with Jordan and thousands more fleeing to the frontier with Israel.
> 
> Observatory Director Rami Abdulrahman, speaking by phone, said civilians had now mostly left the eastern part of Deraa province, where government forces have been advancing. Some people had also crossed into government-held areas, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: IDF Spokesman's Office)
> 
> 
> The UN's Syrian envoy Jan Egeland said Thursday that humanitarian shipments to Deraa and the southern region of Quneitra have been disrupted since June 26.
> 
> "The extremely effective lifeline from Jordan across the border has been discontinued due to the fighting in recent days," Egeland told reporters.
> 
> Abu Jihad, a local opposition official near the border, said the violence since Wednesday had forced at least 11,000 people to flee their homes and towns. If the escalation continues, he said, people would head closer to the frontiers with Jordan and the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugee camp for Syrians fleeing Deraa (Photo: AFP)
> 
> 
> Jordan already hosts more than 650,000 registered Syrian refugees and has said it will not open its borders more, asking instead the United Nations to provide them with security within their home country. The UN, meanwhile, appealed to Jordan to keep the border open.
> 
> 
> Ahead of his meeting with UN Secretary General António Guterres, Jordan's Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi said he "Will address urgency of international effort to achieve immediate ceasefire in south (Syria), provide protection to civilians inside their country and ensure needed assistance to them. Jordan remains engaged with all parties to achieve above as top priority."
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to split rebel territory*
> The Syrian army intensified its air strikes in southwest Syria on Thursday, killing dozens of people.
> 
> "We can't even catch up to count the air strikes," said Abdallah Mahameed, a rebel official in Deraa. "The house is shaking around us."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad forces in Deraa area (Photo: Reuters)
> 
> Syrian President Bashar Assad has sworn to take back every inch of Syria, and recapturing the southwest, one of the first hotbeds of the uprising against him, would leave rebels with only one remaining stronghold, in the northwest.
> 
> Fighting in Deraa (Video: Reuters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destruction in Deraa (Photo: AP)
> 
> The fighting so far had mostly focused on areas northeast of Deraa, where the army and allied militia recaptured a string of villages, but was extended to the city's outskirts on Tuesday.
> 
> The Hezbollah media unit said the army had captured the town of al-Harak, northeast of Deraa. The Observatory said it had advanced into the town's centre but fighting continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army bombardments in Deraa (Photo: AFP)
> 
> A rebel official said the army and allied militia were also seeking to cut insurgent ground in the southwest in two by storming an air base close to the Jordanian border.
> 
> "The goal for them is to split the western Deraa countryside from the city and the eastern Deraa countryside. Praise God, so far the fighters are standing strong and the regime was not able to advance," said Abu Shaima, a rebel spokesman.
> 
> *'De-escalation zones are not for good' *
> The area is in a "de-escalation zone" agreed last year by the United States, Jordan and Assad's ally Russia to curb fighting. But despite American warnings that it would respond to an attack, it has not done so and Syrian opposition figures on Wednesday decried Washington's "silence."
> 
> Vassily Nebenzia, Russia's ambassador to the United Nations, indicated that Russia would no longer uphold the de-escalation zone, saying it was among the last strongholds of al Qaeda's Syrian branch and Islamic State, and the Syrian army has a "legitimate right" to fight "terrorists."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian army bombardments in Deraa (Photo: AFP)
> 
> "Every de-escalation zone that we established was not established for good," Nebenzia told a news conference at the United Nations.
> 
> "I hope that all of the de-escalation zones will go into history and will have Syria territorially united under the control of the legitimate government. The de-escalation zone for those who are ready to uphold de-escalation still exists. But for those who resist any de-escalation, it doesn't."
> 
> The London-based Arabic-language Al-Hayat newspaper reported Friday that some European countries were not happy with the understandings taking shape between US President Donald Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin on Syria, which include returning control to the southern part of the country to Assad and removing Iran from Syria entirely.
> 
> The Europeans claim Syria cannot be rehabilitated without a complete political overhaul and want to remove Assad.
> 
> Reuters contributed to this report.
> 
> First published: 06.29.18,


On the other hand they are killing palestinans non stop


----------



## taubin

50cent said:


> On the other hand they are killing palestinans non stop


 And that in some moronic sense gives the Iranians free hand to kill the muslims in syria.

BTW the iranian thugs and terrorists have killed more muslims in syria alone during the past seven years than Israhell has killed in past 70 years in palestine.


----------



## 925boy

taubin said:


> And that in some moronic sense gives the Iranians free hand to kill the muslims in syria.
> 
> BTW the iranian thugs and terrorists have killed more muslims in syria alone during the past seven years than Israhell has killed in past 70 years in palestine.


You're using the "either-or"fallacy here, aka oversimplification. "Iran is killing muslims". what BS. even without Iran being in this war this civil war involved muslims killing muslims so stop oversimplifying a complex situation.


----------



## 50cent

Ypg rat kills Alqaeda FSA gangster non graphic video


----------



## 50cent

Sunnis civilians celebrating the arrival of soo called Mass murder killer Dr bashar forces I think these guyz have gone crazzy 





. 
@taubin @500. 
@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> Sunnis civilians celebrating the arrival of soo called Mass murder killer Dr bashar forces I think these guyz have gone crazzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @taubin @500.
> @xenon54








If you don't show support for Assad ur town will be razed to the ground and family killed and tortured.


----------



## HAIDER

925boy said:


> You're using the "either-or"fallacy here, aka oversimplification. "Iran is killing muslims". what BS. even without Iran being in this war this civil war involved muslims killing muslims so stop oversimplifying a complex situation.


We have lots of troll, who hide there identification under different flags. Like this using Indian flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> If you don't show support for Assad ur town will be razed to the ground and family killed and tortured.


Comaprong north Korea with Syria twisting facts won't change reality these guys are celebrating because. No one will be executed by jihadistst anymore




And women won't be sold as sex slaves and forces to live in cages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> Comaprong north Korea with Syria twisting facts won't change reality these guys are celebrating because. No one will be executed by jihadistst anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And women won't be sold as sex slaves and forces to live in cages


First of all pics are irrelevant not related to Daraa.
Second pic has nothing to do with to sex slaves or forcing live in cages. They just put for one day these cages with Alawi prisoners to stop indiscriminate barrel bombings of towns.
Thirdly in Assad prisons tens of thousands are executed and tortured to death much more brutal ways than beheading. Including little children.

Instead to take away inbred Assad and give people free elections u decided to slaughter and displaces over 12 million people. Sadistic degenerates. And u think its over? Once you remove sectarian thugs and mercenaries Assad will fall.


----------



## Solomon2

JULY 1, 2018 12:26 PM
*Israeli Nurse on Treating Wounded Syrian Children: ‘Our Hearts Simply Break’*
*



by Algemeiner Staff*​



A wounded Syrian being brought to a hospital in Israel. Photo: IDF Spokesperson’s Unit.​
Six wounded Syrians — including four orphaned children who lost their families in the ongoing fighting in their country — were transported to Israel on Friday night for medical treatment.

View image on Twitter





IDF

✔@IDFSpokesperson
Last night, IDF troops provided life-saving treatment to six injured Syrians before they were brought to an Israeli hospital for further treatment

Read more here: https://bit.ly/2KnuuvM 

3:19 PM - Jun 30, 2018​
Five of them, the Hebrew news site _Mako_ reported, are being cared for at the Galilee Medical Center in Nahariya.

Hospital director Dr. Masad Barhoum said the patients were three children, ages 6, 7 and 14, and two adults, ages 19 and 28 — all of whom had suffered serious or critical injuries.

Naama Shahar — the head nurse of the hospital’s Pediatric Intensive Care Unit — said, “We are, first of all, human beings. Most of us are mothers or fathers, and when we see these cases, our hearts simply break. We treat them and we cry. The sights are very tough, these are war wounds, and despite all our strength, we take it home with us.”

“With children like this who have suffered so much, there is no thought of them as the ‘enemy,’ we take care of them as if they were from our people, and we give them the best treatment, with everything that includes,” she added.

According to Barhoum, around 2,500 wounded Syrians have been treated at the Galilee Medical Center over the past five years.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> First of all pics are irrelevant not related to Daraa.
> Second pic has nothing to do with to sex slaves or forcing live in cages. They just put for one day these cages with Alawi prisoners to stop indiscriminate barrel bombings of towns.
> Thirdly in Assad prisons tens of thousands are executed and tortured to death much more brutal ways than beheading. Including little children.
> 
> Instead to take away inbred Assad and give people free elections u decided to slaughter and displaces over 12 million people. Sadistic degenerates. And u think its over? Once you remove sectarian thugs and mercenaries Assad will fall.


OK next time Palestinians must use Israeli women. In cages to stop Israeli airstrikes and imagine what happen with alaeites women behind cagrs
Regarding prisons I think Assad should use FSA style execution on capture so no prsinors takes regarding



500 said:


> If you don't show support for Assad ur town will be razed to the ground and family killed and tortured.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012727911240085506That's how jhadist keep local civilians population under control When they protest against Gangsters FSA attorcites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oprih

The israeli nurses' heart breaks and cry seeing the terrorists and isis members they treated before getting wiped out by Syrian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> OK next time Palestinians must use Israeli women. In cages to stop Israeli airstrikes and imagine what happen with alaeites women behind cagrs


1) Israel never bombs indiscriminately unlike Assad.
2) All Palestinians need to stop Israeli bombings is to stop their own rockets. If they willl not fire at Israel Israel wont touch them. Thats simple. Assad on the other hand is bombing rebels even during the cease fires. He never stopped his criminal terrorist attacks even for 1 day.



> Regarding prisons I think Assad should use FSA style execution on capture so no prsinors takes regarding


Assad is executing and torturing to death tens of thousands people. Hundreds times more than ISIS and much more brutal way than ISIS.


----------



## ejaz007

*ISIL leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's son 'killed in Syria'*
Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi's young son reportedly killed while fighting Syrian and Russian troops in central Homs province.

5 minutes ago






People celebrate the re-opening of the road between Homs and Hama in Talbisi [File: Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Syria's war: Jordanians launch aid campaign for Deraa refugeesyesterday
UN urges Jordan to admit some of refugees from Syria's Deraatoday
Syria government takes most of Deraa in two-week offensiveyesterday
Jordan to hold talks with Russia over Syria's Deraa provinceyesterday
ISIL media outlets are reporting that the son of the group's leader has been killed in Syria while fighting against government forces.

The announcement of the death of the young son of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi appeared on the group's social media accounts late on Tuesday. 

It included a picture of a young boy carrying a rifle, identifying him as Huthaifa al-Badri.

The statement did not specify when he was killed. It said he was an elite fighter who was killed while fighting Syrian and Russia troops at a power station in central Homs province.

Al-Baghdadi has been reported killed or wounded on a number of occasions but is widely believed to still be alive. 

Little is known about his family, but a woman and a child who were said to be his wife and daughter were detained in Lebanon in 2014.

The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) group has been driven from nearly all the territory it once controlled in Syria and Iraq, though it still maintains a presence in the Syrian desert and remote areas along the border.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...aghdadi-son-killed-syria-180704090841256.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

HAIDER said:


> We have lots of troll, who hide there identification under different flags. Like this using Indian flag.



"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck" – Feel sorry for him(Pakistani Ibn Punjab AKA Indian taubin fathered by unknown Arab terrorist), Terrorism in Past, bullets and a garbage dump as last resting place in the future!


----------



## Aramagedon

taubin said:


> Again getting visions from your cave man. Any way let me educate you about this term WAHABi that you brainless shia throw at every one who confronts you.
> 
> Ali Khamenei, the current leader of Iran says: Accusing Muslims of being a 'Wahabi' was Colonialism's tactic. The book was written by him decades ago (46 years ago).
> 
> He says in his book: _"Musalmanan dar nahzat azadi Hindustan_ (Muslims in the Indian freedom cause)" pg. 35-36:
> 
> یکی از حربه های کوبنده ای که دستگاه استعمار بر ضد این جمعیت (علمای هند) بکار می برد ، متهم کردن آنان به وهابی گری بود ... ... و تاکنون همچنان این حربه باقی است و نقش شیطانی خود را که همان ایجاد فاصله میان قشرهای وسیع مسلمین است ایفا می کند .
> "One of the tactics the Colonialism would use against this community (Scholars of India) was accusing them of being 'Wahabis'...and to this day this tactic remains and *plays its satanic role* in creating differences between the large segments of Muslims".
> 
> Today he and Shia scholars use this satanic tactic against Sunni Muslims.
> 
> Now use it again to show the iranian intellegence level
> 
> AND GANAPATI pooja and shia rituals are not that diiferent... LOL
> 
> View attachment 483791


@waz @WebMaster @Slav Defence @The Eagle and others

I told you, This guy needs permanently ban immediately.


Also please put an eye on @500. [This terrorist also need ban]

Religious flaming is utterly banned in this forum. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Sectarian flaming would not be tolerated at all. Offenders served with fractions accordingly & in-case of further repetition, it may lead to more stricter action.

Regards,


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011680426174402560


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian rebels and Russia ceasefire deal breaks down*
The Russian demands prompted a walkout by the rebels, who said the terms amounted to a humiliating surrender.

12 hours ago





Thousands have been displaced in southern Syria since the regime offensive began two weeks ago [Reuters]
*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

US vows to keep Gulf waterway open despite Iran's threatstoday
Iran's Syria predicamenttoday
Shahira: My Syrian Friendtoday
Syrian rebels and Russia ceasefire deal breaks downtoday
Syrian armed opposition said on Wednesday that talks with Russia aimed at a comprehensive ceasefire in Deraa and Quneitra in southern Syria had failed.

The Syrian Negotiations Commission (SNC) said Russia refused that Syrian regime forces and Iran-backed fighters withdraw from captured areas in order to let displaced people pass through.

This comes after reports that Russian air attacks had targeted southwest Syria for the first time in four days, hitting the rebel-held towns of Tafas and Saida.

Spokesman Ibrahim al Jabawi said the rebels had carried to the negotiating table their "response to a list of Russian demands" that included the handing over of weapons and settling the status of rebels in a deal that would end the fighting.

The Russian demands, handed to negotiators in a meeting in a town in southern Syria on Saturday, had prompted a walkout by the rebels, who said the terms amounted to a humiliating surrender.

The rebel camp has, however, been deeply split over the Russian demands, with some negotiators saying they wanted to continue the fighting and accusing some rebel commanders of cutting separate deals with the Russian military.

Rebels and residents say that a string of rebel towns have worked out their own surrender arrangements that have allowed the Russian military to enter their towns and patrol neighbourhoods.

In the last several days, Deraa has been the target of intense air and ground attacks by the Bashar al-Assad regime and its allies, who have advanced deep into Deraa's eastern countryside, capturing the towns of Busra al-Harir and Nahtah.

More than 100 civilians have been killed and thousands displaced since the regime offensive began two weeks ago.

Following peace talks held last year in Kazakh capital, Astana, Deraa was designated a "de-escalation zone" in which acts of aggression are expressly prohibited.

SOURCE: NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...ia-ceasefire-deal-breaks-180704185324718.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Does Israel want Syria's Bashar al-Assad in power?*
As Syrian forces close in on rebels in the south, experts say Israel likely to be at ease with Assad remaining in power.

by Zena Tahhan
11 hours ago





President Assad has ruled Syria with an iron fist for nearly two decades [EPA]
*MORE ON ISRAEL*

Iran's Syria predicamentyesterday
Israeli forces assault Palestinians, prepare to demolish villageyesterday
PA: Israel's freeze of prisoner family money 'declaration of war'2 days ago
Egypt's Sinai, war on terror, and the 'deal of the century'2 days ago
Israel's position on the war in Syria, now in its eighth year, has long been a matter of speculation among political analysts and residents of the region.

Some peddle the view that Israel prefers Syrian President Bashar al-Assad to stay in power. Under his government, the Israeli-occupied Syrian Golanregion remained quiet, and the rise of the Syrian opposition to power would have posited an unknown threat to Israel.

Others, however, argue that Assad's close relationship with Iran, allowing the latter to intervene in the war and spread its influence close to the border with Israel, poses an even larger threat.

But as Russian-backed forces of President Assad close in on rebels in southern Syria and attempt to end the war, analysts say Israel is likely to be at ease with Assad remaining in power, despite repeated calls by Israeli politicians for the president's overthrow.

READ MORE
*Why does Israel keep attacking Syria?*
"With the growing realisation that the Assad regime will remain in power, there is a tendency in Israel - and this was probably the result of recent Israeli-US-Russian consultation - to ensure Israel's acceptance of the Assad regime," Elie Podeh, a professor of the Middle East at the Hebrew University in Jerusalem, told Al Jazeera.

"The bottom line is that Israel wants to ensure the stability and quietness of the Israeli-Syrian border, and if the Assad regime will do its share - as in the past - then Israel will be satisfied," added Podeh.

Since Russia's intervention in the war in 2015, Israel, which maintains a good relationship with Moscow, has been allowed to freely carry out air raids against Iranian, Syrian and the Lebanese Hezbollah group positions deep inside Syria.

Pointing to Moscow's role as a mediator between the many parties involved in the war, and its control of Syria's airspace, political commentators say Russia's intervention changed Israel's position on Assad, albeit implicitly.

"Russia's intervention in 2015 gave the Israeli government someone to talk to and strike deals with," Aron Lund, a fellow with The Century Foundation, a New York-based think-tank, told Al Jazeera.

"Russia and Israel have developed their own understandings to avoid clashing in the air and to preserve Israel's freedom of action in Syria without undermining Russian war plans," he continued, adding that the developments "restored a measure of predictability to the situation".

Similarly, Ofer Zalzberg, the Israel/Palestine analyst at the International Crisis Group, says that until late 2016, "most Israeli leaders and officials expected and hoped Syria would fragment to statelets," thinking "this would render the most powerful hostile neighbouring country weaker."

READ MORE
*How might Israel exploit Lebanon's political turmoil?*
But with Assad regaining control, owing to Russia's intervention, "Israel established deconfliction and coordination mechanisms with Moscow and learned to strike a balance between the interests of the US and Russia," he told Al Jazeera.

While Israel is pressuring the United States to keep its forces inside Syria, said Zalzberg, it is also securing Moscow's consent for Israel using military force against what it considers to be "targets" inside Syria. 

Israeli media is also pointing to the shift. 

On Tuesday, Zvi Bar'el, the Middle East affairs analyst for Haaretz, wrote that "Israel wants Assad to remain in power."

With Assad's dependency on Russia, wrote Bar'el, Syria's future foreign policy, including its position towards Israel "will be vetted by the Kremlin, thereby, at least ensuring coordination with Israel and a reduction in the threat from Syria."

"In exchange, Israel has committed not to undermine Assad's rule," he added. 

*'Measure of stability under the Assads' *
Syria and Israel have technically been in a state of war since 1948, after the ethnic cleansing of Palestine by Zionist militias, and the Arab-Israeli war that ensued in the same year.

In 1967, Israel occupied the Syrian territory of the Golan Heights and continues to occupy part of it to this day.






The two countries signed a disengagement agreement in 1974 following the 1973 war between Israel, Syria and Egypt.

The border region remained relatively quiet since then.

"There was a measure of stability and predictability to the way Syria acted under the Assads. That was a good thing, from an Israeli point of view," said Lund, referring to both Bashar and his father, who ruled before him. 

"They already had the Golan Heights and they enjoyed military superiority, so it was practical to have a rational, survival-interested actor in charge in Damascus even if that came with proxy conflicts and other discomforts," he added. 

But the eruption of the war in Syria in 2011 unleashed a new chapter in Israeli-Syrian relations.

The growing power and influence of Iran and Hezbollah in Syria is Israel's primary concern - a fear that it does not conceal.

READ MORE
*Has Israel opened a new front in Syria's war?*
Worried that Iran is transferring weapons to Hezbollah, Israel has frequently targeted arms convoys, saying it would continue to block any attempts to buttress the Lebanese movement.

It has also carried out routine attacks in the form of rocket fire, as well as assassinations and air raids since the war began, while the Syrian government has never directly retaliated.

Zalzberg says Russia's good relations with Israel, Syria, Iran and Hezbollah means that it is "best positioned to broker understandings" between the parties.

And with Moscow's political interest in keeping Assad in power while maintaining its influence there, Lund believes that for now, the powers involved in Syria's proxy war are comfortable with the status quo.

"Russia has been keen to float ideas about how it could be a counterweight to Iran, in order to attract Western interest for solutions that would keep Assad in power and enhance Russia's role as a political broker," said Lund.

"Both Israel and the United States have repeatedly shown interest in that."

_Follow Zena Tahhan on Twitter: @zenatahhan_

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/07/israel-syria-bashar-al-assad-power-180705153500325.html


----------



## SubWater

ejaz007 said:


> As Syrian forces close in on rebels in the south, experts say Israel likely to be at ease with Assad remaining in power.


lol, yeah baby they love Syrian government missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

@500 where are you? You have been arguing forever that Assad and Russia(especially)are supporting ISIS.

Can you please explain why the Russian military and SAA would kill ISIS Caliph's son in battle then? article here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

500 said:


> 1) Israel never bombs indiscriminately unlike Assad.
> 2) All Palestinians need to stop Israeli bombings is to stop their own rockets. If they willl not fire at Israel Israel wont touch them. Thats simple. Assad on the other hand is bombing rebels even during the cease fires. He never stopped his criminal terrorist attacks even for 1 day.
> 
> 
> Assad is executing and torturing to death tens of thousands people. Hundreds times more than ISIS and much more brutal way than ISIS.



AYY LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Numerous

2800 said:


> @waz @WebMaster @Slav Defence @The Eagle and others
> 
> I told you, This guy needs permanently ban immediately.
> 
> 
> Also please put an eye on @500. [This terrorist also need ban]
> 
> Religious flaming is utterly banned in this forum. Thank you.





The Eagle said:


> Sectarian flaming would not be tolerated at all. Offenders served with fractions accordingly & in-case of further repetition, it may lead to more stricter action.
> 
> Regards,



Whilst you're on the subject of sectarian flaming, could you have a word with the Iranian dude ( the user 2800) who keeps reporting other people for sectarianism. He was calling people wahabi scum or something on this thread quite recently. He seems to think it's fine to diss people's sects/sub sects but when they reply to him about shia, the guy starts crying like a little girl and running to you mods.

I haven't been online for a few days so I'm just seeing your message now so I'm making you aware of 2800's posts too. You might already know and may have dealt with 2800 already but I thought I'd point this out just in case.


----------



## SubWater

Ibn Punjab said:


> Whilst you're on the subject of sectarian flaming, could you have a word with the Iranian dude ( the user 2800) who keeps reporting other people for sectarianism. He was calling people wahabi scum or something on this thread quite recently. He seems to think it's fine to diss people's sects/sub sects but when they reply to him about shia, the guy starts crying like a little girl and running to you mods.
> 
> I haven't been online for a few days so I'm just seeing your message now so I'm making you aware of 2800's posts too. You might already know and may have dealt with 2800 already but I thought I'd point this out just in case.


What ?????
Do u mean what Wahhabism is ????
Wahhabis are responsible and behind bloodshed in Islamic world.
Wahhabis blow up many mosques in Pakistan itself !!!!
Are you one of them???


----------



## Numerous

RoadRunner401 said:


> "If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck" – Feel sorry for him(Pakistani Ibn Punjab AKA Indian taubin fathered by unknown Arab terrorist), Terrorism in Past, bullets and a garbage dump as last resting place in the future!



Yeh I think you're going quackers if you're seeing and hearing ducks online in this thread.

I'm not the user Taubin. I'd make some comments about your father too but I'd rather not sink that low.


[



SubWater said:


> What ?????
> Do u mean what Wahhabism is ????
> Wahhabis are responsible and behind bloodshed in Islamic world.
> Wahhabis blow up many mosques in Pakistan itself !!!!
> Are you one of them???



Iranians and alawites have killed and raped more Muslims in the past 7 years than any "wahabi" has in the last 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Ibn Punjab said:


> Yeh I think you're going quackers if you're seeing and hearing ducks online in this thread.
> 
> I'm not the user Taubin. I'd make some comments about your father too but I'd rather not sink that low.
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians and alawites have killed and raped more Muslims in the past 7 years than any "wahabi" has in the last 100 years.


NO, That is Wrong.
This is Saudi/Zionist Propaganda and lie to cover their crimes in MENA region specially Syria. That was ISIS and other Wahhabi groups who killed and raped thousands of thousands people in Syria. Central government of Syria with help of Iran saved Syrians from Wahhabis.
You can clearly see people of Syria celebrating enter of Syrian Army to their cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> NO, That is Wrong.
> This is Saudi/Zionist Propaganda and lie to cover their crimes in MENA region specially Syria. That was ISIS and other Wahhabi groups who killed and raped thousands of thousands people in Syria. Central government of Syria with help of Iran saved Syrians from Wahhabis.
> You can clearly see people of Syria celebrating enter of Syrian Army to their cities.



I don't think so. I think you are too blinded by your hatred of "wahabis" to see truth from wrong.

It's not propaganda, its the truth - Iranians and alawites have massacred hundreds of thousands of syrian sunni Muslims. Thousands of women have been raped by alawite led gangs. Hezbollah and Iran will forever be known as the criminals they are in wider Muslim world. 

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-m...-raped-in-syrias-war-u-n-report-idUKKCN1GR1Q8
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...conditions-exclusive-life-jails-a7899776.html
https://www.aljazeera.com/programme...nt-war-rape-weapon-syria-180611071447939.html

The last one is especially one video which you should watch.


----------



## SubWater

Ibn Punjab said:


> I don't think so. I think you are too blinded by your hatred of "wahabis" to see truth from wrong.
> 
> It's not propaganda, its the truth - Iranians and alawites have massacred hundreds of thousands of syrian sunni Muslims. Thousands of women have been raped by alawite led gangs. Hezbollah and Iran will forever be known as the criminals they are in wider Muslim world.
> 
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-m...-raped-in-syrias-war-u-n-report-idUKKCN1GR1Q8
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...conditions-exclusive-life-jails-a7899776.html
> https://www.aljazeera.com/programme...nt-war-rape-weapon-syria-180611071447939.html
> 
> The last one is especially one video which you should watch.


One hundred times NO.....
you are wrong man.
You are from Pakistan and you must know perfectly how many innocent people died by those evils and how many mosques they blow up in your country.
Syrian only respond to Wahhabis who hide behind word Sunni.
Wahhabis are not Muslim so do not call the Sunni.
Wahabis are Kafer.


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> One hundred times NO.....
> you are wrong man.
> You are from Pakistan and you must know perfectly how many innocent people died by those evils and how many mosques they blow up in your country.
> Syrian only respond to Wahhabis who hide behind word Sunni.
> Wahhabis are not Muslim so do not call the Sunni.
> Wahabis are Kafer.



You aren't going to become more correct if add in a number before your "NO" lol. 
No I'm not wrong at all. The Iranian regime is responsible for murder and rape throughout the middle east. The truth is not going to change. 

Of course. I'm Pakistani. I'm Muslim. I stand with justice. And Iran, Iran is ruled by evil people who commit the worst crimes. I'm going to keep on exposing Iran for their crimes against sunni Muslims. 

Lol what? You're saying people from a certain sunni sect aren't Muslim now. I guess we can all call you a takfiri.


----------



## SubWater

Ibn Punjab said:


> You aren't going to become more correct if add in a number before your "NO" lol.
> No I'm not wrong at all. The Iranian regime is responsible for murder and rape throughout the middle east. The truth is not going to change.
> 
> Of course. I'm Pakistani. I'm Muslim. I stand with justice. And Iran, Iran is ruled by evil people who commit the worst crimes. I'm going to keep on exposing Iran for their crimes against sunni Muslims.
> 
> Lol what? You're saying people from a certain sunni sect aren't Muslim now. I guess we can all call you a takfiri.


No you are wrong Syrian government and army mostly shaped and full with Sunnis. And that is Saudi/Zionist lie that Alawits and Iran are killing Sunnis.
Sunnis are our brothers and they are in our side against evil Wahhabis.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

SubWater said:


> No you are wrong Syrian government and army mostly shaped and full with Sunnis. And that is Saudi/Zionist lie that Alawits and Iran are killing Sunnis.
> Sunnis are our brothers and they are in our side against evil Wahhabis.



Sunnis are animals just like Shias. You're neither, stop trying to be an Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> What ?????
> Do u mean what Wahhabism is ????
> Wahhabis are responsible and behind bloodshed in Islamic world.
> Wahhabis blow up many mosques in Pakistan itself !!!!
> Are you one of them???


He is the banned guy @taubin aka @Ibn Punjab



Ibn Punjab said:


> Yeh I think you're going quackers if you're seeing and hearing ducks online in this thread.
> 
> I'm not the user Taubin. I'd make some comments about your father too but I'd rather not sink that low.
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians and alawites have killed and raped more Muslims in the past 7 years than any "wahabi" has in the last 100 years.


Good for them. LOL


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> No you are wrong Syrian government and army mostly shaped and full with Sunnis. And that is Saudi/Zionist lie that Alawits and Iran are killing Sunnis.
> Sunnis are our brothers and they are in our side against evil Wahhabis.



Nope I'm not wrong. 

Most of the sunnis deserted the syrian army early on in the war. The major backbone of Assad's forces comes from Shia militias recruited by Iran, Hezbollah and alawites in the SAA. Of course there's the russian air force too but I'm mainly listing the major Assad ground forces. 

It's not a lie. There are many real videos online showing what alawites and Iranians are doing. calling everything a saudi/zionist conspiracy is just a pathetic way of trying to avoid looking at the truth. 

If sunnis are your brothers and sisters, then stop killing and raping them in Syria, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Ibn Punjab said:


> Yeh I think you're going quackers if you're seeing and hearing ducks online in this thread.
> 
> I'm not the user Taubin. I'd make some comments about your father too but I'd rather not sink that low.



“I’m not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can’t believe you.” – Friedrich Nietzsche



2800 said:


> He is the banned guy @taubin aka @Ibn Punjab
> 
> 
> Good for them. LOL



Please stop responding to @500 pet!


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> No you are wrong Syrian government and army mostly shaped and full with Sunnis. And that is Saudi/Zionist lie that Alawits and Iran are killing Sunnis.
> Sunnis are our brothers and they are in our side against evil Wahhabis.


LOL. How u can explain that army with 320,000 active force + 300,000 trained reserves 4800 tanks + 5000 IFV & APC + 500 Jets and helicopters + 2000 artillery pieces lost 2/3 country to handful of lightly armed rebels?

Why the tide for Assad changed only with arrival of sectarian Shiite forces from Lebanon and Iraq in 2003?

12 million Sunnis were turned into refugees to keep inbred Alawi dictator in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> LOL. How u can explain that army with 320,000 active force + 300,000 trained reserves 4800 tanks + 5000 IFV & APC + 500 Jets and helicopters + 2000 artillery pieces lost 2/3 country to handful of lightly armed rebels?
> 
> Why the tide for Assad changed only with arrival of sectarian Shiite forces from Lebanon and Iraq in 2003?
> 
> 12 million Sunnis were turned into refugees to keep inbred Alawi dictator in power.





Ibn Punjab said:


> Nope I'm not wrong.
> 
> Most of the sunnis deserted the syrian army early on in the war. The major backbone of Assad's forces comes from Shia militias recruited by Iran, Hezbollah and alawites in the SAA. Of course there's the russian air force too but I'm mainly listing the major Assad ground forces.
> 
> It's not a lie. There are many real videos online showing what alawites and Iranians are doing. calling everything a saudi/zionist conspiracy is just a pathetic way of trying to avoid looking at the truth.
> 
> If sunnis are your brothers and sisters, then stop killing and raping them in Syria, thanks.



As I said several times that is Saudi/Zionist propaganda.
I really ask from my Sunni brothers to do not fall in Saudi/Zionist trap.
Sunnis and Shias and Alawis and Christians all together fought with Wahhabis/Zionists and Syrian government is winning b/c of Syrian people support.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> lost 2/3 country to handful of lightly armed rebels?


Fallacy detected- False dilemma aka oversimplication. Exactly though! Its either the "lightly armed rebels" had a MIRACLE OR they were not lightly armed. We know they were not lightly armed.



> Why the tide for Assad changed only with arrival of sectarian Shiite forces from Lebanon and Iraq in 2003?


The tide changed because these rebels were obviously very heavily armed and recruited and posted to Syria. The sunnis who came from all over arab and muslim world werent "sectarian" right? My God, you manipulate and distort EVERY TRUTH about Syria. 



> 12 million Sunnis were turned into refugees to keep inbred Alawi dictator in power.


Fallacy detected again- oversimplication aka false dilemma. You tell one half of the story, and oversimplify it. Why dont you explain what they did to Assad, his army, and the shiites/alawites in Syria? How did SAA lose 10s of thousands of soldiers and almost get killed off over the years? No one is innocent in Syria. stop your distortions and manipulations.

I havent forgotten that you havent answered my post asking you why SAA and Russian forces killed Al-Baghdadi's son in battle in Syria if Russia especially is supporting ISIS? Your argument that Russia supports ISIS has been exposed as a fraud!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Fallacy detected- False dilemma aka oversimplication. Exactly though! Its either the "lightly armed rebels" had a MIRACLE OR they were not lightly armed. We know they were not lightly armed.


1) You scream "fallacy" but can't provide any argument. Rebels were super lightly armed in 2012. They had not even ATGM or mortars, which are light weapons too.
2) The reason of rebel success despite all odds is simple: Assad army was composed mainly of Sunnis, they defected and refused to shoot their brothers despite mass shooting and tortures. Basically Assad army fell apart and out of 600,000 force (with reserves) only some 50,000 Alawis remained, which was not enough to control Syria.



> The tide changed because these rebels were obviously very heavily armed and recruited and posted to Syria.


Thee factors saved Assad:

1) Influx of Shia sectarian militias.
2) ISIS, which started attacking rebels and Kurds.
3) Scorched earth and ethnic cleansing policies - nearly 11 million or 70% of Arab Sunnis of Syria were ethnically cleansed.



> The sunnis who came from all over arab and muslim world werent "sectarian" right? My God, you manipulate and distort EVERY TRUTH about Syria.


Shiites came to Syria as organized militias armed top teeth (including T-90 tanks) and trained by Iran. Sunnis came to Syria as lone wolves with some rusty AK at most. Many of those actually fought the rebels instead of Assad.



> Fallacy detected again- oversimplication aka false dilemma. You tell one half of the story, and oversimplify it. Why dont you explain what they did to Assad, his army, and the shiites/alawites in Syria? How did SAA lose 10s of thousands of soldiers and almost get killed off over the years? No one is innocent in Syria. stop your distortions and manipulations.


2 million Alawis could not control 22 million Syria. So they introduced ethnic scorched earth and ethnic cleansing policies.

Your claim that Assadists were also killed and thus no one is innocent - is typical example of Goebbels demagogy. Assad started that slaughter just like Nazis started the WW2. And the fact that millions of Germans and Japanese were killed does justify Nazism and mean that everyone is same in WW2.


----------



## Numerous

Graffiti by Assad's soldiers:

"We change Allah and we do not change Bashar (al-Assad)..."





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1926115750769316


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian Army Reportedly Seizes French-Made Anti-Tank Missile Systems in Daraa*
© Sputnik / Mikhail Alaeddin
MIDDLE EAST
12:24 11.07.2018Get short URL
120
Late last week, the Russian Reconciliation Center for Syria announced that the leaders of armed groups in southern Daraa province had agreed to surrender weapons and halt hostilities amid the Syrian Army's ongoing offensive in the area. Daraa is part of a de-escalation zone agreed upon by Russia, the US and Jordan in July.

The Syrian Army has seized several French-made APILAS (Armor-Piercing Infantry Light Arm System) anti-tank systems in the southwestern province of Daraa, the Defense Blog website reported, referring to local media.

The systems, which were made by the state-run French arms manufacturer Nexter, have reportedly been found in the village of Jadal in Daraa.

On Tuesday, the Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA) reported that Syrian sappers working in the recently liberated Daraa settlement of Gharaz discovered storage facilities containing US-made TOW anti-tank missile systems.

*READ MORE: Russian MoD: Armed Groups in Syria's Daraa Agree to Surrender Arms*

The TOW missiles were discovered along with mortars, shells of various calibers, improvised explosive devices and communications and night-vision systems.

Last week, the Syrian Army discovered a huge cache of Western-made weapons, also in Daraa. The cache contained weapons and ammo of various calibers, as well as boxes of supplies delivered to Free Syrian Army (FSA) militants from the United States.

*READ MORE: WATCH Syrian Army Dispatch Massive Military Convoy to Daraa Province*

In another development last week, the Syrian Army announced the liberation of the Nassib border crossing near the Jordan border amid reports that government forces had found three tanks, two air defense guns, as well as 40 anti-tank missiles, rocket launchers, a number of small arms and 1,500 ammunition boxes in the city of Izra in Daraa.







© AFP 2018 / YOUSSEF KARWASHAN
Syria's Daraa: Why is Its Liberation So Important and What Comes Next?
Nassib's liberation came as Abu Shima, head of the information center of the joint operations command of the opposition in the south of Syria, told Sputnik that the leaders of armed groups in Daraa had clinched an agreement with representatives of Russia "on the immediate cessation of hostilities" in the province.


The Syrian Army launched an offensive in Daraa after its capital and several other cities were shelled by local militants despite an ongoing ceasefire reached with the help of the Russian Reconciliation Center for Syria, and the situation in the province has escalated in recent weeks.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201807111066250803-syrian-army-daraa-anti-tank-missiles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

*Daraa: the next people’s held Syrian city to be slaughtered*

In almost biblical scenes, nearly beyond imagination, Umm Suleiman, her 5 children and countless other families are stranded on the border with Jordan. Mothers, the elderly and children, exposed to the unrelenting glare of the Sun, dehydrated and starving, trapped between bombs and a border. A desperate elderly man, pleads for food for his family on camera; there is anger in his voice because he knows the right of help he has over us will not be fulfilled.

As yet another Syrian city enters our collective vocabulary, we ask ourselves: ‘how much more can these people take?’. Aleppo fell. Ghouta fell. And now, it is the people of Daraa (or Deraa) that are having bombs rained upon them forcing over 300,000 people to flee their homes and become internally displaced. “Internally displaced” a sanitised euphemism for being chased from their homes by an unrelenting avalanche of bombs and being left abandoned without even a simple tent for shelter, whilst also suffering a shortage of water due to a scarcity of wells. Not to mention, the hunger pangs because of a lack of food and not being able to escape to another country for safety because of the mercilessly closed border. Among such ‘internally displaced’ people is Umm Suleiman and her 5 children who had escaped from their home in Tareeq al-Sad, a neighbourhood in Daraa, just days earlier. Umm Suleiman recalled:

“We escaped at night, terrified and barefooted.”[1]

Abu Hurayrah (raḍiy Allāhu ʿanhu) reports the Messenger of Allāh (sall Allāhu ʿalayhi wa sallam) as having said:

_Allāh (subḥānahu wa taʿālā) will say on the Day of Resurrection: “O son of Ādam, I fell ill and you didn’t visit Me.” The son of Ādam will reply: “O Lord, and how should I visit You when You are the Lord of the worlds?” He (subḥānahu wa taʿālā) will respond: “Did you not know that My servant so-and-so had fallen ill and you visited him not? Did you not know that had you visited him you would have found Me with him? O son of Ādam, I asked you for food and you fed Me not.” He (son of Ādam) will say: “O Lord, and how should I feed You when You are the Lord of the worlds?” He (subḥānahu wa taʿālā) will respond: “Did you not know that My servant so-and-so asked you for food and you didn’t feed him? Did you not know that had you fed him you would surely have found that (the reward for doing so) with Me? O son of Ādam, I asked you to give Me drink and you didn’t give Me any drink.” He (a son of Ādam) will say: “O Lord, how should I give You to drink when You are the Lord of the worlds?” He (subḥānahu wa taʿālā) will say: “My servant so-and-so asked you to give him to drink and you gave him not to drink. Had you given him to drink you would have surely found that with Me_.”

Daraa was supposed to be protected from the fighting under a “de-escalation agreement” signed in July 2017 by Jordan, the USA and Russia. However, some commentators have suggested the actions of the Assad regime supported by Russia, since the agreement, strongly suggest that it was made in poor faith. That, in fact, the treacherous intentions were always to limit the fronts on which the Assad-Iranian-Russian alliance would fight, allowing them to concentrate their aerial firepower on each target in turn. One by one, we have seen areas which were supposed to be protected fall, including Ghouta, and now it appears, Daraa. Assad and his masters are playing a dangerous game. If agreements mean nothing and a time comes when the tripartite nexus of barbarity are not in ascendancy, how will any interlocutor trust their word then?




As you're here...
For over a decade Islam21c has been empowering Muslims worldwide with guidance and solutions.

Support Islam21c to help us expand, improve and empower millions more.



SUPPORT ISLAM21C

Daraa is a special place. Birth place of the revolution. Home to one of Syria’s most famous martyrs: Hamza Ali al-Khateeb. But before Hamza is spoken of, let us briefly remind ourselves what sparked his protest and what the genesis of the Syrian revolution was. Over the course of 2010 and 2011 the ‘Arab spring’ had swept across the Middle East and dictators fell like dominoes. Even the seemingly immovable Hosni Mubarak was toppled by a popular uprising. The streets of Tunisia, Yemen, Bahrain, Egypt and, of course, Libya were thronging with people chanting: “the people want to bring down the regime”.[2]

Amongst the euphoria and optimism of a better tomorrow spreading across the Middle East, young boys in Daraa, Syria sprayed on their school wall: “It’s your turn Dr Assad.”[3] Syrian secret police promptly arrested the boys and subjected them to various forms of torture. Upon their release they were met with celebratory crowds outside the mosque protesting against the regime. One of those boys who had sprayed grafiti, Samer Syasneh, went on to join the Free Syrian Army (FSA). In an interview with al-Jazeera he vowed, epitomising the Syrian spirit:

“This will always be my way, either to be a martyr or achieve victory. But we will never retreat.”[4]

Hamza, although not from a privileged family, always had concern for those less fortunate than himself. A cousin of Hamza recalled:

“He would often ask his parents for money to give to the poor. I remember once he wanted to give someone 100 Syrian Pounds ($2), and his family said it was too much. But Hamza said, ‘I have a bed and food while that guy has nothing.’ And so he persuaded his parents to give the poor man the 100.”[5]

Hamza al-Khateeb was an endearing child. This, however, did not prevent the arrest of this 13 year old in Jiza, a southern Syrian village in Daraa, on April 29 2011. A month later, his body was returned to his family on condition of silence. However, the scars on his body speaks the story of ghastly torture.

A video posted online shows a battered, bruised and bloodied face, with skin scrawled with gashes, deep burns and bullet wounds. He had marks consistent with electric shock devices whipping and a broken neck. Injuries designed to hurt, devastate, but not kill the child. Hamza’s jaw and kneecaps were also shattered. In an act of sordid barbarity which is literally beyond words, the child also had his private parts excised.[6] Hamza’s last few moments on earth are incomprehensible and unimaginable. And, even if we could understand and could imagine, who would wish to keep such an image in their head for long? The boy’s torture and killing ignited the revolution which was in its infancy. He became a potent symbol of the insurrection, similar to how the brutalised, lynched body of 14-year-old Emmett Till became an icon of the Black civil rights movement in the USA half a century ago.

Seven brutal years on and the resilience of the Syrian people is being tested. Seemingly abandoned by the international ‘community’, the people of Syria have realised they only have the Lord of the Worlds to rely on. And what an ally indeed is He (subḥānahu wa taʿālā). Daraa may fall, the people may retreat, but their indomitable spirit will never be defeated because Allāh has promised:

_“Before this We wrote in the Psalms after the Message: My righteous servants shall inherit the earth.”[7]_

The most pertinent question therefore is what can we do to help the people of Syria? Here are three simple suggestions:

1 Repent to Allāh.

Tonight, or as soon as you can, wake up in the middle of the night, find a quiet corner and bring to mind your sins. Plead to Allāh to forgive them. Remind yourself that if Allāh chooses to punish you, to whom will you be able to run to for protection? Purify yourself to strengthen your supplication.

2 Make Du’a

Place your head in prostration and then beg Allāh to help your family in Syria, Yemen, Rohingya and the list goes on.

3 Donate whatever you can to Syria.

Many people complain about Muslim rulers, and rightfully so. However, whilst we have little or no power over Muslim rulers, we do have significant financial clout in the UK charity sector. British Muslims donate over £100 million in Ramaḍān alone – that’s £38 a second.[8] The British Muslim community is clearly the most generous community in the UK. Each one of us should ask our chosen charity what they are doing in Syria. If the returned answer is an attempt to placate with: ‘It’s difficult to do anything inside Syria’ or something similar then perhaps our reply should be that these challenging circumstances actually mean the need to help Syrians in Syria is even more pressing.

Institutional British Muslim charities should be challenged for their lack of support within Syria, especially in the medical and food sectors. It brings shame upon these institutional charities that individual doctors need to plead for donations for medicines and lifesaving equipment, when those same charities have millions sitting in their bank accounts. These household charities can, if they choose to do so, change the landscape of Syria, from a humanitarian perspective at least with their chequebook. Those charities that do operate within Syria should do so with total transparency so that those who donate their hard-earned money can do so confidently.

https://www.islam21c.com/politics/daraa-the-next-peoples-held-syrian-city-to-be-slaughtered/


----------



## ejaz007

*Rebels in besieged Deraa set to hold talks with Russian army*
The new round of talks will determine whether rebels will withdraw to opposition areas or accept a return to state rule.

20 hours ago

Syrian rebels agreed to give up the strategic Nassib border crossing under the terms of a truce deal [Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

How will Turkey's foreign policy change under the new system?today
Syria regime, Russia accused of breaching ceasefire in Deraayesterday
Will Syrian takeover of key crossing boost Jordan's economy?yesterday
What is effect of Syria regime's recapture of Jordan crossing?yesterday
Rebels in the besieged city of Deraa are set to hold talks with Russian officers on Tuesday for the evacuation of its fighters to opposition-controlled areas in northwestern Syria. 

"Today there is a session with the Russians over the forced displacement," Abu Shaimaa, a spokesperson for the fighters, told Reuters news agency. 

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Beirut in neighbouring Lebanon, said the rebel-controlled part of the divided city of Deraa is surrounded by government troops with a few thousand people trapped inside, including fighters and their families.

Rebel commanders have accused the Russian military of violating the terms of a ceasefire agreement it brokered on behalf of the Syrian government last week, after failing to provide safe passage to those who do not wish to live under government rule. 


WATCH: Syria regime, Russia accused of breaching ceasefire in Deraa


The government-affiliated al-Watan newspaper meanwhile said "the coming hours will be decisive on the level of ending the chapter of terrorism in Deraa city".

On June 19, Syrian government troops backed by Russian air power launched a fierce offensive in the southwestern province of Deraa with the aim of re-taking an area held by rebels for several years.

After more than two weeks of being battered, the opposition fighters eventually reached a ceasefire agreement with the government on Friday.

Under the deal, the rebels agreed to give up the strategic Nassib crossing with neighboring Jordan and hand over their heavy weapons, allowing Russian military police to deploy along the Jordanian border.

Troops loyal to President Bashar al-Assad's troops have managed to recapture large swaths of territory throughout of much of southern Syria.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...-hold-talks-russian-army-180710114613510.html


----------



## Numerous

On this thread, Iranians and assad supporters tend to call everything they disagree with "zionist/wahabi propaganda". This is a common dishonest tactic.

When videos were circulated showing how the alawite regime in syria was torturing and murdering children for protesting https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Hamza_Ali_Al-Khateeb Assad's own father in law instructed to Assad to call the various video footage "british propaganda" in an effort to delegitimise it. This was exposed when emails between Assad and some his family were leaked. https://www.theguardian.com/world/2012/mar/15/assad-emails-father-in-law-crackdown

I'm fairly certain the Iranians on this thread are trying the same tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

BHarwana said:


> ...Israel don't regards human life and that is an enough reason to make you look ugly -









Sketch of Israel's flag becomes Syrian girl's symbol of gratitude
Syrians, who are now fleeing in the thousands to Israel's border as Assad continues battling for control of the country, have been raised on a steady diet of anti-Israel propaganda. As the IDF's humanitarian efforts continue, Syrian children express their gratitude with drawings and one Syrian mother writes to an IDF officer: 'I hope the borders between us will one day be only geographical.'
Yoav Zitun|Published: 07.06.18 , 23:45

Last week was one of the busiest weeks since the launch of the IDF's Operation Good Neighbor two years ago, as fierce fighting in the Syrian southwestern city of Deraa precipitated the flight of hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees to the Israeli and Jordanian borders.

The two phones on the desk of Lt. Col. A, who oversees the operation, almost never cease to ring. On one line he tends to constant requests from Syrian liaison officials for humanitarian aid to citizens who have fled the fighting near Deraa. On the other line, IDF military personnel are regularly keeping him apprised of the situation in the field.






Lt. Col. A, who served in the West Bank, says he didn't encounter such expressions of gratitude—including warm handshakes from Syrians—from the many Palestinians he encountered over the years who received humanitarian assistance from the IDF.

Hung on the walls of his office are pictures of his children. Opposite, is a framed picture of a Star of David that was drawn by a 9-year-old Syrian girl who suffered from severe diabetes and was taken to the Ziv Medical Center in Safed for treatment last year.






When she returned to Israel for a medical inspection, she came across Lt. Col. A. by chance. While they were taking, the girl asked to draw an Israeli flag for him, and she did so with help from her mother, who growing up was fed a daily diet of Israel-hatred.


For the 9 year old, drawing the Star of David proved a difficult task, but she was eventually able to complete the sketch, and add her own huge expression of warmth for the country with a little green heart drawn above, alongside her and the officer's names.

In recent months, quite a few such drawings have been given to IDF soldiers by Syrian children who discovered that their only place of refuge from a brutal regime proved to be a country they had been indoctrinated to loath. The drawings are perhaps the only way these children have to convey their gratitude for the Israeli hand that extended in their hour of need.







Despite the fighting in the ongoing Syrian civil war now being waged in the Syrian side of the Golan Heights, and the expected fall of rebel-held villages adjacent to Israel’s northern frontier into the hands of President Bashar Assad’s forces, the IDF has given no indication of any intention to abort Operation Good Neighbor, which was launched in June 2016 by the 210th Division of the Northern Command.

“There won't be support rallies for Israel by the border, but in another 15 years, a 19-year-old Syrian man who was operated on in Israel will see the two scars from the bullet he was hit by, and he will remember who saved his life, and he will tell his children too,” one officer from the Bashan Brigade, which carries out much of the humanitarian efforts on the border, told Ynet. 

“It took time before we built trust with them. The first delivery of food that we sent them, they burned, because according to their customs, it is forbidden for an individual to accept help with food. So we began with food for babies and from there we sent sacks of flour weighing 25 kilograms to bakeries and that opened the door to other kinds of food,” the officer explained.





White rice sent to Syria as part of Israeli aid (Photo: Yoav Zitun)

“There were also cases when they told us that our bulgur (wheat groats) didn’t taste good, but that was alright,” he quipped. “It testified to the level of trust that had been formed. Now we send—mainly to the people who have fled—food that doesn’t need to be cooked, like cans of beans, corn and hummus.” 




Coats sent to Syria as part of Israeli aid (Photo: Yoav Zitun)

“Designing reality, creating influence” is the motto behind Operation Good Neighbor, which appears to be bearing fruit. At the end of last week, dozens of tons of food and medical supplies were sent across the border to the Syrian side of the Golan Heights.

At the same time, four Syrian children and two adults who were seriously wounded in the fighting in Daraa received medical treatment in Israel. As the fighting continues, the IDF is expecting more to come.




(Photo: Avihu Shapira)


Refugees from Deraa, the city in which the rebellion against Assad began seven years ago, have heard about Israel’s humanitarian efforts long ago, with many of the area's children receiving treatment from the IDF.

Most of the equipment that the IDF sends into Syria is donated by Israeli and foreign aid organizations and is estimated to be worth around NIS 275 million per year. Just the food sent to Syria last year was budgeted at NIS 10 million, at the IDF's expense.

“Since 2013, around 4,000 wounded Syrians have entered Israel. Some 1,300 children and 6,500 adults were treated at the clinic we established with the Americans on the border,” the officer said proudly. “Some 25,000 Syrians have received food and clothes from us, and our help has had an impact on 250,000 Syrians who live on the Syrian side of the Golan Heights."




(Photo: Avihu Shapira)

“We made it clear that we would not get involved in the war, and that we would continue supporting them with humanitarian aid later on as well. There are a few scenarios we're examining (if Assad regains control of the area), including the continuation of the aid through alternative avenues rather than directly,” the officer explained.

“This area will continue to be dangerous and that's where terrorists come in. That’s why we have an interest in ensuring that life in the Syrian part of the Golan Heights is reasonable.”

Lt. Col. A's bag, which he carries to all of his meetings, contains a letter from a 35-year-old Syrian woman written in Arabic after she was treated in Israel.

“I am grateful to the people of Israel and to the IDF for helping us and giving us medical supplies and food. I hope that the borders between us will one day be purely geographical. Yours, a stranger in my country.”

First published: 07.06.18,


----------



## Numerous

The Assad regime, russians and Iran, are so evil that even Israel tries to use their crimes in syria to look like a good nation lol ^

Although the Israelis should note, that Muslims know how badly you treat Palestinians and the Palestinian cause is something we won't ever abandon. You may try to use the suffering of syrian sunni Muslims to your advantage to do a PR stunt but we see through your schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Rebels in besieged Deraa set to hold talks with Russian army*
The new round of talks will determine whether rebels will withdraw to opposition areas or accept a return to state rule.

16 hours ago

Syrian rebels agreed to give up the strategic Nassib border crossing under the terms of a truce deal [Omar Sanadiki/Reuters]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

How will Turkey's foreign policy change under the new system?yesterday
Syria regime, Russia accused of breaching ceasefire in Deraayesterday
Will Syrian takeover of key crossing boost Jordan's economy?2 days ago
What is effect of Syria regime's recapture of Jordan crossing?2 days ago
Rebels in the besieged city of Deraa are set to hold talks with Russian officers on Tuesday for the evacuation of its fighters to opposition-controlled areas in northwestern Syria. 

"Today there is a session with the Russians over the forced displacement," Abu Shaimaa, a spokesperson for the fighters, told Reuters news agency. 

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Beirut in neighbouring Lebanon, said the rebel-controlled part of the divided city of Deraa is surrounded by government troops with a few thousand people trapped inside, including fighters and their families.

Rebel commanders have accused the Russian military of violating the terms of a ceasefire agreement it brokered on behalf of the Syrian government last week, after failing to provide safe passage to those who do not wish to live under government rule. 


WATCH: Syria regime, Russia accused of breaching ceasefire in Deraa


The government-affiliated al-Watan newspaper meanwhile said "the coming hours will be decisive on the level of ending the chapter of terrorism in Deraa city".

On June 19, Syrian government troops backed by Russian air power launched a fierce offensive in the southwestern province of Deraa with the aim of re-taking an area held by rebels for several years.

After more than two weeks of being battered, the opposition fighters eventually reached a ceasefire agreement with the government on Friday.

Under the deal, the rebels agreed to give up the strategic Nassib crossing with neighboring Jordan and hand over their heavy weapons, allowing Russian military police to deploy along the Jordanian border.

Troops loyal to President Bashar al-Assad have managed to recapture large swaths of territory throughout of much of southern Syria.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...-hold-talks-russian-army-180710114613510.html


----------



## 50cent

Heroic welcome for Syrian army in daraa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian government raises flag in Deraa, birthplace of revolt*
State TV says the army hoisted the flag near the post office, as President Assad takes further control of the country.

7 hours ago

*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Syrian government raises flag in Deraa, birthplace of revolttoday
Amnesty calls for probe of torture claims in Yemen prisonstoday
FIFA to take legal action as beoutQ piracy row widenstoday
Israel launches air attacks on three Syrian military facilitiestoday
The Syrian government raised the national flag on Thursday over areas of Deraa city that have been in rebel hands for years, a major victory for President Bashar al-Assad in the eight-year-old civil war.

State television said the army hoisted the flag near the post office on Thursday, the only government building in the portion of the city that had been held by rebels since the early days of the uprising that began there in 2011 with large protests.

READ MORE
*Israel launches air attacks on three Syrian military facilities*
Government forces backed by Russian air strikes have recovered swathes of southern Deraa province in the last three weeks, advancing unopposed by Assad's western and regional foes into the strategically vital region near Jordan and Israel.

It marks another milestone in Assad's efforts to recover control of Syria, where civil war is estimated to have killed hundreds of thousands of people and driven some 11 million people from their homes.

The campaign in the southwest is now expected to target rebel-held enclaves at the frontier with the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights. Israel signalled it would not impede the offensive, even as it struck Syrian army posts near the frontier in retaliation for a drone incursion.

With critical help from Russia and Iran, Assad has now recovered most of Syria. Anti-Assad rebels still control a chunk of the northwest, and the northeast and a large chunk of the east are controlled by Kurdish-led groups.

*Little hope for negotiated peace*
As Assad pursues military victory, there appears to be little hope of a negotiated peace which Western governments say is needed to bring stability and encourage refugees to return.

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from neighbouring Beirut, said the rebel factions in Deraa city agreed to surrender and lay down their weapons overnight.

READ MORE
*Rebels in besieged Deraa set to hold talks with Russian army*
"It is a strategic and a symbolic win for the Syrian government. By this win, the government reclaimed the control of its border with Jordan and the border crossing to start international trade," she said.

"There is still a pocket controlled by the ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant) in Deraa. The government is expected to launch an operation to capture this area," she added.

Heavily outgunned, rebels in parts of Deraa province reached an agreement to surrender territory last week. In Deraa city, rebels are still in talks with Russian officers to secure safe passage out, rebel officials said.

A senior Russian military delegation entered the rebel-held area of the city on Thursday and began negotiations over its handover to state rule, rebel officials and a witness said.

Two armoured vehicles with senior Russian officers entered the devastated old city and began talks with commanders from the Free Syrian Army (FSA) on implementing the terms of the deal.

WITNESS

Silent War: How Rape Became a Weapon in Syria


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...-deraa-birthplace-revolt-180712180058690.html


----------



## The Eagle

Ibn Punjab said:


> Whilst you're on the subject of sectarian flaming, could you have a word with the Iranian dude ( the user 2800) who keeps reporting other people for sectarianism. He was calling people wahabi scum or something on this thread quite recently. He seems to think it's fine to diss people's sects/sub sects but when they reply to him about shia, the guy starts crying like a little girl and running to you mods.
> 
> I haven't been online for a few days so I'm just seeing your message now so I'm making you aware of 2800's posts too. You might already know and may have dealt with 2800 already but I thought I'd point this out just in case.



Action is taken regardless of any sect, religion or nationality. Report such matters and move on without doing so in return otherwise, both will be treated in same manners.

Regards,


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019196836983328768


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Solomon2

*IDF delivers aid to displaced Syrians as rebels surrender to Assad*
*Army says food, fuel, tents delivered; assistance comes just before opposition hands over heavy weapons, government forces return to area in country's southwest*
By JUDAH ARI GROSS Today, 3:45 pm 1




Israeli troops prepare to deliver tons of food and other humanitarian aid to southern Syria in July 2018. (Israel Defense Forces)


The Israeli military oversaw the transfer of tons of food, thousands of liters of fuel, dozens of tents and medical equipment to the war-torn Syrian southwest over the past week, the military said Thursday, as dictator Bashar Assad’s forces bombarded the remaining opposition groups in the area and reportedly forced them to surrender.

“Over the past week, the 210th ‘Bashan’ Division led six special operations in a number of locations, in which humanitarian aid was transferred to Syrians in tent cities on the [Syrian] Golan Heights,” the army said in a statement.
According to the Israel Defense Forces, these shipments included: 72 tons of food, 70 tents, 9,000 liters of fuel, medicine and medical equipment, clothing and toys.

The military reiterated that Israel would continue to provide aid to the tens of thousands of displaced Syrians who have set up overflowing, under-resourced tent cities along the border, “which lack access to water, electricity, food sources and basic necessities,” but would not allow refugees to cross the border.

Israel has been providing humanitarian aid and medical care to Syrians living in the Quneitra and Daraa provinces in the country’s southwest since 2013. This practice stepped up and became formalized in 2016 under an IDF program known as Operation Good Neighbor. The full extent of the project was only revealed a year after it was founded.

These transfers of humanitarian aid and acceptance of injured Syrians into Israeli hospitals have stepped up in recent weeks, since the Assad regime’s offensive began on June 19, according to Israeli officials.

Israel has thus far treated some 5,000 Syrians, most of them injured in the civil war but also some with unrelated medical conditions, in field hospitals on the border and in public hospitals, mostly in northern Israel.

Israel also worked with international aid organizations to open a clinic along the border in 2017. Since its opening last year, the clinic has treated some 6,000 additional Syrian patients.





In this undated photo provided on July 19, 2017, an IDF soldier feeds a Syrian baby in Israel as part of the army’s humanitarian aid program to assist Syrians impacted by the civil war in their country. (Israel Defense Forces)
In addition, Israel has insisted that Syria abide by the 1974 Separation of Forces Agreement, reached following the Yom Kippur War the year before, which established a demilitarized zone along the border between the two countries. Syria is still formally at war with Israel.

Though the purpose of this demilitarized zone was to prevent further clashes between the two countries Israel has also, by calling for a strict adherence to the ceasefire agreement, established a de facto safe zone where fleeing Syrians can be spared from the Assad regime’s offensive to some degree.

On Tuesday, approximately 200 Syrians who were displaced by the recent onslaught approached the Israeli border, some of them waving white flags, in an apparent effort to get assistance from the Jewish state.

Soldiers used bullhorns to tell them to back away from the fence.

“Go back before something bad happens. If you want us to be able to help you, go back,” an Israeli officer told the crowd in Arabic, according to Reuters. “Get a move on.”

An IDF spokesperson said this was due to concerns that they were approaching a live minefield near the border.





Syrians, displaced by fighting in the country’s southwest, approach the border fence between Syria and Israel the Syrian village of Bariqu in the southern province of Quneitra, on July 17, 2018 (AFP /JALAA MAREY)
On Thursday, Syrian rebels agreed with Russia, which supports the Assad regime, to the negotiated surrender of the Quneitra province, which lies along the border with Israel, a monitor said.

Rebels have held most of the province and the buffer zone for years but would hand over their territory as part of the surrender deal, said the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

“The deal provides for a ceasefire, the handover of heavy and medium weapons, and the return of government institutions to the area,” said Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman.

Syrian police forces would take over current opposition territory in the buffer zone, he told AFP.





Smoke plumes rising from reported Syrian and Russian airstrikes across the border in Syria’s southeastern Quneitra province, as seen from the Israeli Golan Heights, July 16, 2018. (JALAA MAREY/AFP)
Those who refuse the terms of the agreement would be granted safe passage to opposition territory in northern Syria, he added.

A member of the rebel delegation to the talks confirmed to AFP that a deal had been reached for government forces to enter the buffer zone but said it was unclear when it would be implemented.

State news agency SANA said it had preliminary information on a deal for the army to return to its pre-2011 positions in the area, but did not provide more details.

The deal, according to the Observatory, does not include Hayat Tahrir al-Sham, a jihadist-led alliance that holds territory straddling the provinces of Quneitra and neighboring Daraa.

Israel is reportedly in talks with Russia for arrangements in the border area to return to demarcation lines drawn up in 1974, specifically to keep Iranian forces and Iran-backed militias out of the area.

Both the United States and Israel are also worried about Iran’s growing military presence in Syria, where it has provided crucial aid to Assad’s forces. Russia, another key backer of Assad, has reportedly agreed to remove Iranian troops from the border region but allow them to remain in other parts of Syria.

Israel has repeatedly said it will not allow Iran, or its Shiite proxies, to establish a permanent presence in postwar Syria that could threaten the Jewish state.

Russia has warned it was unrealistic to expect Iran to fully withdraw from the country, but there have been signs of an emerging compromise between Moscow and Jerusalem on the issue. Senior Israeli officials say Russia is working to prevent Iran from entrenching its military along Israel’s northern border with Syria, according to Hebrew media reports.


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian rebels 'reach agreement' with government to leave Quneitra*
The deal is the latest in a string of agreements that have marked the government's recapture of much of southern Syria.

18 hours ago





The UK-based Syrian Observatory says the deal provides for a ceasefire between rebels and government forces [Reuters]
*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Israeli Knesset passes Jewish nation-state lawtoday
Israel passes controversial 'Jewish nation-state' lawtoday
Hodeidah's displaced flee fighting, seek refuge in Lahijtoday
Five ways Israeli law discriminates against Palestinianstoday
Syrian rebels have reached an agreement with government forces to leave the strategic area of Quneitra along the border with the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights, Syria's official SANA news agency reported.

Citing reports, SANA said the agreement "stipulates the departure to Idlib of terrorists who reject the settlement", and allow those who wish to remain to "settle" their status with the authorities, meaning accepting a return of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's rule.

In recent days, government forces regained control of strategic parts of Quneitra, leaving only a few pockets of the province under rebel control. 

WATCH: Syria's Deraa - Regime raises flag in cradle of protest movement (2:39)


The UK-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) confirmed the report, adding that "the deal provides for a ceasefire, the handover of heavy and medium weapons and the return of government institutions in the area."

Reuters news agency said it obtained a document of what a rebel source purports to be the final agreement - which includes a provision for Russian military police to accompany two Syrian army brigades into a demilitarised zone agreed upon with Israel in 1973 along the occupied Golan Heights.

Israel had earlier raised alarms that the Syrian government would allow the presence of Iranian troops along its frontiers.

US President Donald Trump announced earlier in the week after meeting Russian President Vladimir Putin that Washington and Moscow had agreed to coordinate efforts in order to ensure Israel's security.

Putin, the Syrian government's key ally in the nearly eight-year war, cited the need to restore the situation along the Golan borders to the state that prevailed before the outbreak of the Syrian crisis in 2011.

On Tuesday, troops loyal to Bashar al-Assad launched an intense bombing campaign on the densely populated southern town of Nawa, killing at least 14 people and wounding more than 100, according to activists and rescuers.

*'Cradle of the uprising'*
The air raids, which were launched on Tuesday and continued on Wednesday, hit the rebel-held city's only hospital, rendering it non-operational and causing dozens of reported casualties.

The bombardment is part of the government's military offensive - which it began on June 19 - on the remaining opposition pockets in the southwestern region, which includes the Deraa and Quneitra provinces straddling the border with Jordan and the frontier with the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.

Nawa, home to at least 100,000 people, is the largest urban centre still controlled by rebels in Deraa province.

OPINION
*



What does the Helsinki summit mean for Syria?*



by Yury Barmin
Wednesday's attacks focused on towns and villages surrounding Nawa, making the road in and out of it deadly, according to a local activist who goes by the name Selma Mohammed.

In less than a month, Syrian government forces, backed by Russian air power, have been able to seize control of most of southwestern Deraa province, including the provincial capital of the same name.

The city of Deraa was the cradle of the uprising against al-Assad more than seven years ago.

Alongside the military offensive, the government has struck "reconciliation" deals, essentially a negotiated capitulation of a number of villages that have been in rebel hands for years, to restore government control there.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...overnment-leave-quneitra-180719085742828.html


----------



## Solomon2

*Sisters recount years of horror in Syria’s Palestinian camp*






[7/19/18]
DAMASCUS, Syria (AP) — When the first Syrian soldier reached Lod street in the Palestinian refugee camp of Yarmouk in Syria’s capital, four sisters who survived the seven-year conflict hiding in their ground floor apartment emerged hesitantly and asked: “Are you a soldier or a militant?”

The young man came closer and took out his military ID to prove he was a Syrian soldier. The women began wailing emotionally, hardly believing that three years of rule by the Islamic State group had come to an end.

“The nightmare is over. They are gone,” said 62-year-old Izdihar Abdul-Mahmoud.

The Yarmouk refugee camp in southern Damascus, once home to the largest concentration of Palestinians outside the territories housing nearly 160,000 people, has been gutted by years of war. Its few remaining residents have been traumatized by relentless fighting, bombardment, siege and starvation. To rise again, officials estimated that 80 percent of its homes will need to be razed.





The exterior walls of a building sheared away during fighting in Yarmouk camp. (AP Photo/Hassan Ammar)

On a recent afternoon, the Abdul-Mahmoud sisters gathered with neighbors, friends and soldiers outside their apartment, recalling the horrors they lived through the past years as they sipped dark Arabic coffee. Under IS, they were not allowed to even sit in the alley where their apartment is located.

“At the start of the siege I used to weigh 87 kilograms (191 pounds) and later 49 kilograms (107 pounds) in late 2013 and early 2014,” said Izdihar, the eldest of six sisters and four brothers.





Izdihar Abdul-Mahmoud (center) walks with her sister Amal Dabour (left) in Yarmouk camp. (AP Photo/Hassan Ammar)

Before the war, Yarmouk was a densely populated district of cheaply built multistory homes but was called a “camp” because Palestinians came there as refugees during the 1948 Mideast war that resulted in the creation of Israel.

Demonstrations took place in the camp early in the conflict, which began in the south with protests against President Bashar Assad’s rule in March 2011. In December 2012, rebels then referred to as members of the Free Syrian Army took over the camp from government forces.

Airstrikes and bombings by the government became almost a daily occurrence. Rival insurgent groups fought one another until 2015 when the Islamic State group took control of most of the camp after deadly clashes with Aknaf Beit al-Maqdis, a faction linked to the Palestinian Hamas group.

A government siege of Yarmouk between 2013 and 2014 left up to 200 people dead of hunger-related illnesses and a lack of medical aid.

A picture taken during a U.N. food distribution mission in January 2014 showed thousands of desperate and gaunt-looking residents thronging a neighborhood street amid destroyed buildings on both sides as they waited for food handouts.





The iconic 2014 picture in Yarmouk camp. (UNRWA via AP, File)

It became an iconic image reflecting the camp’s inhumane conditions and the suffering caused by the civil war.

One of the Abdul-Mahmoud sisters, Hana, 52, said people were on the verge of starvation in 2014 when the U.N. agency that deals with Palestinian refugees, UNRWA, brought in supplies — a box of food staples for each family.

“This box lasted a month. When we carried it home we felt as if we were at a wedding carrying a bride,” Hanan said.





Amal Abdul-Mahmoud sits with her sisters outside their house in Yarmouk camp. (AP Photo/Hassan Ammar)

The youngest, Amal, 45, said when they ate bread for the first time after a long time they had difficulty swallowing it, as they had become used to mostly eating soup.

The sisters’ life worsened in 2015 when IS took control and imposed their strict interpretation of Islam, warning the women to wear a long black coat, cover their faces and put on gloves or face an Islamic court.

The sisters conformed but refused to leave their home when the extremists asked them to because it was close to the frontline with government forces and pro-government Palestinian gunmen.

“Once they came and searched the house and our cellular telephones suspecting we were (Syrian) regime agents,” Izdihar said.

The sisters and a neighbor who lived through the camp’s siege, Imad Omar, 60, said IS fighters used to force teenagers and younger boys to attend their main school where they learned how to use weapons and how to cut off heads by training on slitting the throats of dolls.

One of the men that they tried to recruit was camp resident Rami Ahmad, a 28-year-old tailor. When he refused he was detained and subjected to torture, including whipping with electric cables.

“I confessed to things I did not do,” the young man said adding that he was later released and immediately fled to the nearby rebel-held suburb of Yalda. He returned to the camp in May, three years after leaving.





An Islamic State slogan scribbled in Arabic on the walls in Yarmouk camp reads, “Islamic State is lasting”. The word ‘Islamic’ is crossed out, leaving the slogan as “the state is lasting.” (AP Photo /Hassan Ammar)

Living near the front line put the sisters close to the fighting but also spared them from airstrikes that leveled much of the Yarmouk camp. Most buildings where the family lives in Lod street, named after the Palestinian city which is now part of Israel, are still intact as warplanes did not target them, apparently avoid hitting nearby army positions by mistake.

A report released earlier this month by the Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor titled “Yarmouk Camp, The Abandoned Pain,” said the siege since 2012 killed 200 refugees due to hunger and lack of medical supplies.

The report said that 80 percent of houses in the camp are “nearing complete destruction.” Entire buildings on both sides of the streets have been turned to piles of flattened debris.

On July 3, UNRWA’s Commissioner-General Pierre Krähenbühl visited Yarmouk, becoming the first senior U.N. official in years to access the camp.

“Wherever one looks, the horror experienced by inhabitants of Yarmouk is all too evident,” he said.





Syrian soldiers man an army checkpoint with a picture of President Bashar Assad at Yarmouk camp. (AP Photo/Hassan Ammar)

On April 19, Syrian troops and pro-government Palestinian gunmen began an all-out campaign to retake the camp and end the extremists’ presence. After a month of intense fighting, the extremists agreed to leave the camp along with their families to areas held by IS in eastern Syria.

During the visit by an Associated Press team, sporadic explosions could be heard in the camp as security experts detonated mines and boobytraps left behind by the extremists.

Hanan said the most emotional moment was when the sisters’ brother, Yasser, who lived a few miles away in the suburb of Jaramana, came to visit them after not seeing them for six years.

“I don’t know how these six years passed,” Izdihar said. “Sometimes we used to ask ourselves how are we living here?”


----------



## KingWest

What happened to the SAA pocket in Idlib?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

KingWest said:


> What happened to the SAA pocket in Idlib?



Evacuated so it cannot be attacked when SAA goes after Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Government forces close on last rebel group in southwestern Syria*
Russians hold 'urgent' talks with PM Benjamin Netanyahu as tensions heighten along the Israeli occupied Golan Heights.

13 hours ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Government forces close on last rebel group in southwestern Syriatoday
Syrian army continues push into Quneitra amid ongoing evacuationsyesterday
Hundreds of White Helmets evacuated from Syria to Jordanyesterday
Syria's war: Rebels reach north after Quneitra evacuations2 days ago
The Syrian government and its ally Russia stepped up their offensive to defeat the last rebels holding territory in southwestern Syria.

Israel was also on high alert on Monday as Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's forces regained ground from the southern rebels, bringing his troops close to the Israeli occupied Golan Heights.

Huge plumes of smoke could be seen from the occupied Golan Heights just across the fence in Syrian territory as government and Russian forces launched air strikes and tanks shelled the area.

"What we've been watching throughout the day is an intensive campaign by the Syrian government - backed by the Russians - to take what is this last pocket of opposition control. The group in charge here is affiliated with ISIL [Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant]," Al Jazeera's Stephanie Dekker reported from the scene.

"There is no negotiation, no deal on the table for them. We have seen a lot of air strikes, tank shelling from this part in front of us, and also from the other side. So it looks like they're advancing from two fronts.

"We've been here in and out in the last couple of weeks. Before we never saw any Israeli presence; today that has changed. We saw multiple platoons monitoring what's happening behind us."

WATCH - Syria's war: Evacuation of rebels from Quneitra begins (2:26)


Dekker identified the ISIL-affiliated fighters as belonging to the Khalid ibn al-Walid group. All other opposition fighters along the southwestern border left following deals struck with the Syrian government and Russian forces.

The most recent deal was reached on Thursday with rebel groups in Quneitra province, which adjoins the occupied Golan Heights. Fifty-five buses carrying the first group of Syrian rebels and their families arrived in Syria's northwest on Saturday. Buses continue to leave.

*Growing Golan concerns*
Meanwhile, Israel said on Monday its air defences fired at rockets that approached its territory from neighbouring Syria, as Russia sent envoys for what it called "urgent" talks with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. 

WATCH - Syria's Deraa: Regime raises flag in cradle of protest movement (2:38)


Netanyahu met Russia's Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov and armed forces chief General Valery Gerasimov later in the day.

The discussions with the Israeli leader were arranged last week at the request of Russian President Vladimir Putin.

In a sign of heightened tensions, Israel launched two David's Sling interceptor missiles at rockets the Israeli military later said fell inside Syrian territory - part of the internal fighting there.

The military did not immediately elaborate on whether the targets were shot down.

It was Israel's first published operational use of the mid-range interceptors. The incident triggered sirens in northern Israel and in the Golan Heights.

Israel deployed the system last year to complement its short-range Iron Dome and long-range Arrow interceptors.

*Separation of forces*
Netanyahu held talks with Putin in Moscow on July 11 amid Israeli concerns that Assad, an old foe, may defy a 1974 demilitarisation deal on the occupied Golan Heights, or allow his Iranian and Lebanese Hezbollah allies to deploy there.

Russia has said it wants to see the separation of forces on the frontier preserved.

Netanyahu, in broadcast remarks, said he would tell the envoys, "Israel insists on the separation of forces agreement between us and Syria being honoured, as they were honoured for decades until the civil war in Syria broke out."

WATCH: Israel evacuates 800 White Helmets from Syria to Jordan (1:08)


He also reaffirmed, "Israel will continue to act against any attempt by Iran and its proxies to entrench militarily in Syria."

Syrian state television said on Sunday an Israeli air strike hit a military post in the city of Misyaf in Syria's Hama province but caused only material damage. 

Also on Sunday, hundreds of Syrian "White Helmet" rescue workers and their families fled advancing government forces and crossed into the occupied Golan Heights, before arriving in Jordan with the help of Israel and Western allies.

The Syrian government on Monday condemned the evacuation, calling it a "criminal operation" undertaken by "Israel and its tools".

The Syrian government accused the White Helmets of being agents of foreign enemies and working with insurgents.

PEOPLE & POWER

America's Guns: Secret Pipeline to Syria


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...group-southwestern-syria-180723114753660.html


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022586887121326080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

*UN verifies over 7,000 child casualties in Syria since 2013*
Updated 11:15 am EDT, Friday, July 27, 2018

UNITED NATIONS (AP) — A U.N. envoy says the United Nations has verified that more than 7,000 children have lost their lives or been injured in the Syrian conflict since 2013 — and cites unverified reports putting the number "way beyond 20,000."

Virginia Gamba, who focuses on children in conflict, told the Security Council Friday that since the beginning of 2018, the U.N. has verified over 1,200 violations against children.

These include more than 600 children killed or maimed and over 180 recruited or used by government forces or armed groups, she said.

Gamba said the first quarter of 2018 saw a 348 percent increase in killing and maiming of children compared to the previous quarter.

She also said the detention of children for alleged association with armed forces and groups "has exponentially increased."


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Solomon2 said:


> *UN verifies over 7,000 child casualties in Syria since 2013*
> Updated 11:15 am EDT, Friday, July 27, 2018
> 
> UNITED NATIONS (AP) — A U.N. envoy says the United Nations has verified that more than 7,000 children have lost their lives or been injured in the Syrian conflict since 2013 — and cites unverified reports putting the number "way beyond 20,000."
> 
> Virginia Gamba, who focuses on children in conflict, told the Security Council Friday that since the beginning of 2018, the U.N. has verified over 1,200 violations against children.
> 
> These include more than 600 children killed or maimed and over 180 recruited or used by government forces or armed groups, she said.
> 
> Gamba said the first quarter of 2018 saw a 348 percent increase in killing and maiming of children compared to the previous quarter.
> 
> She also said the detention of children for alleged association with armed forces and groups "has exponentially increased."



If Syria didn't have over population, none of this would have happened. Heck, Syria is still vastly over populated. Too many people for resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Solomon2

undertakerwwefan said:


> If Syria didn't have over population, none of this would have happened. Heck, Syria is still vastly over populated. Too many people for resources.


Horrible excuse.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

A massive attack and mobilization towars Idlib should be the next move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026188593818030080Russian Propaganda!


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## 500

Mohamed Boaydati has been evacuated from eastern Ghouta on 13.04.2018 with hundreds of families to northern Syria. A few weeks ago he decided to return home because of the bad economic situation in the north. However, he was arrested by Syrian security and died under torture.


----------



## HannibalBarca

For the Denial team... Maybe the reality pill ill pass better with the Butcher words

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027534287011241984


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

HannibalBarca said:


> For the Denial team... Maybe the reality pill ill pass better with the Butcher words
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027534287011241984



Can't see the tweet.


----------



## 500

Russia slaughters 20 civilians in Aleppo:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027969592038248448


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028014719851024384
29 killed mostly children. One baby was saved by white helmets.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028014719851024384
> 29 killed mostly children. One baby was saved by white helmets.



Far less than how many Germans Americans killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...ion-in-idlib-kills-dozens/article24672065.ece
Beirut, August 12, 2018 21:58 IST
Updated: August 12, 2018 21:58 IST
An *explosion *in a residential building thought to be storing weapons and ammunition in Syria's rebel-held Idlib killed at least 39 people including 12 children on Sunday, a war monitor said.

The explosion happened in the town of Sarmada, which is near the Turkish border and north of the provincial capital Idlib city, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said, adding that 12 children were among the 39 dead.

Syrian civilians, displaced during the country's seven-year long war, were living in the building which was also used by an arms dealer, the Observatory said.

The Syrian White Helmets, a group of rescue workers established in rebel-held areas of the country, also said on Twitter that 36 people were dead and dozens were wounded in the attack, and that so far 10 people had been pulled alive from the rubble after the dawn explosion.

They said the cause of the blast, which brought down the whole multi-story building block, was unknown.

Idlib province is in the last swathe of territory still held by rebels opposed to the rule of President Bashar al-Assad.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1356751/middle-east
*Up to 30,000 Daesh members in Iraq, Syria, says report*





30,000 members of the group in Iraq and Syria pose a rising threat. (AFP)
Updated 15 August 2018
AP
August 15, 2018 00:49


The experts said Al-Qaeda’s global network also “continues to show resilience”
The report to the Security Council by experts monitoring sanctions against Daesh and Al-Qaeda said the estimate of the current total Daesh membership in Iraq and Syria came from governments it did not identify
NEW YORK: Daesh has up to 30,000 members roughly equally distributed between Syria and Iraq and its global network poses a rising threat — as does Al-Qaeda, which is much stronger in places, a report says.

The report by experts circulated on Monday said that despite the defeat of Daesh in Iraq and most of Syria, it is likely that a reduced “covert version” of the terrorist group’s “core” will survive in both countries, with significant affiliated supporters in Afghanistan, Libya, Southeast Asia and West Africa.

The experts said Al-Qaeda’s global network also “continues to show resilience,” with its affiliates and allies much stronger than Daesh in some spots, including Somalia, Yemen, South Asia and Africa’s Sahel region.

Al-Qaeda’s leaders in Iran “have grown more prominent” and have been working with the extremist group’s top leader, Ayman Al-Zawahri, “projecting his authority more effectively than he could previously” including on events in Syria, the experts said.

The report to the Security Council by experts monitoring sanctions against Daesh and Al-Qaeda said the estimate of the current total Daesh membership in Iraq and Syria came from governments it did not identify. The estimate of between 20,000 and 30,000 members includes “a significant component of the many thousands of active foreign terrorist fighters,” it said.

While many Daesh men have been killed in fighting, and many other fighters and supporters have left the immediate conflict zone, the experts said many still remain in the two countries — some engaged militarily “and others hiding out in sympathetic communities and urban areas.”

With its physical caliphate largely destroyed, Daesh is transforming from a “proto-state” to a covert “terrorist” network, “a process that is most advanced in Iraq” because it still controls pockets in Syria, the report said.

The experts said the discipline imposed by Daesh remains intact and its leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi “remains in authority” despite reports that he was injured. 

“It is just more delegated than before, by necessity, to the wider network outside the conflict zone,” the experts said.

The flow of foreign fighters to Daesh in Syria and Iraq has come to a halt, they said, but “the reverse flow, although slower than expected, remains a serious challenge.”


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...gain-bolton/article24753899.ece?homepage=true

 
*U.S. warns of strong response *

U.S. President Donald Trump’s National Security Adviser warned on Wednesday that the United States would respond “very strongly” if Syrian President Bashar al-Assad uses chemical weapons in an offensive to retake Idlib province.

“We now see plans for the Syrian regime to resume offensive military activities in Idlib province,” John Bolton told a press conference during a visit to Jerusalem.

“We are obviously concerned about the possibility that Assad may use chemical weapons again,” he said.

“Just so there’s no confusion here, if the Syrian regime uses chemical weapons we will respond very strongly and they really ought to think about this a long time.” 

The northern province of Idlib is home to the last major rebel bastion in Syria.

Mr. Bolton also said that the Trump administration was not seeking to oust Iran’s leadership with its reimposition of sanctions on Tehran.


----------



## NeonNinja



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

NeonNinja said:


>


God help Syrian people to become free from Wahhabi Bastards.
Happy to see that for Daraa.
Other Syrian cities are waiting to become free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Hindustani78

BEIRUT: Drone attacks on an air base in Syria used by Damascus ally Russia have increased since last month but all were shot down, a monitor said on Friday.

“Drone attacks against Hmeimim have increased” since July, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said, referring to Russia’s main military base in the war-torn country, where it intervened on the regime’s side in 2015 to help fight the armed opposition.

The Britain-based Observatory reported 13 assaults in July and five this month, out of a total of 23 since the start of the year.

In such attacks, small unmanned aircraft have been loaded with explosives.

But “most of the drones are downed by Russian or Syrian air defenses before reaching their target,” Observatory head Rami Abdel Rahman told AFP. The others were also downed.

Hmeimim lies just west of opposition-held territory in the northwestern province of Idlib, which President Bashar 
Assad has said he intends to bring back under his control.





The attackers “are sending a message to Russia that they are able to directly target the main center for Russian forces in Syria,” Abdel Rahman said.

On Thursday, Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova blamed “terrorists” for the attacks.

“The drone attacks they have launched have become regular in Hmeimim. Our air defenses have downed 45 of them,” she said.

Earlier this month, Russian army spokesman Gen. Igor Konachenkov also reported a spike in these attempts in July.

“Last month, we observed an increase in attempted drone attacks” against Hmeimim, he said on Aug. 16.

Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham controls more than half of Idlib while a string of opposition outfits hold most of the rest.
Analysts say Russia-backed regime forces will likely only target a small part of Idlib with any upcoming military campaign, around the town of Jisr Al-Shughur.

Sam Heller, from the International Crisis Group think-tank, told AFP last week that “the Russians are convinced that the drones that have targeted their air base ... are emanating from the area around Jisr Al-Shughur.”


----------



## Hindustani78

In this August 13, 2018 picture released by the official website of the Iranian Defense Ministry, Defense Minister Gen. Amir Hatami walks past the missile during inauguration of its production line at an undisclosed location, Iran. Iran on Monday said it launched a production line for a radar-evading, short range surface-to-surface missile capable of hitting targets in any weather condition. | Photo Credit: [URL='https://www.thehindu.com/profile/photographers/AP/'] AP 

[/URL]
https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...a-for-talks/article24784017.ece?homepage=true

August 26, 2018 12:27 IST
Updated: August 26, 2018 12:27 IST


* U.S. National Security Adviser John Bolton said last week that Iran should remove its forces from Syria. *

Iranian Defence Minister Amir Hatami arrived in *Syria *on Sunday for meetings with “senior defence and military officials” according to the Tasnim news agency.

Iranian forces have backed Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in the country's civil war.

“We hope to have a productive role in the reconstruction of Syria,” Mr. Hatami said on arrival in Syria, according to Fars News.

U.S. National Security Adviser John Bolton said last week that *Iran *should remove its forces from Syria.

Senior Iranian officials have said their military presence in Syria is at the invitation of the Assad government and they have no immediate plans to withdraw.

More than 1,000 Iranians, including senior members of the elite Revolutionary Guards, have been killed in Syria since 2012.

The Guards initially kept quiet about their role in the Syria conflict. But in recent years, as casualties have mounted, they have been more outspoken about their engagement, framing it as an existential struggle against thefighters of Islamic State who see Shias - the majority of Iran's population - as apostates.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Senior US diplomat visits Kurdish-held territory in Syria*




A Syrian Kurdish sniper looks at the rubble in the Syrian city of Kobane, Jan. 30, 2015. (File photo: AP)



Ambassador William Roebuck was in the town of Shadidi after visiting the towns of Kobani and Minbej in recent days
He is expected to continue to Deir Ezzor
SHADADI, Syria: A senior US diplomat visited Kurdish-held territory in Syria on Saturday as the minority negotiates with Damascus over the future of its semi-autonomous region.
Ambassador William Roebuck was in the town of Shadidi in the northwestern province of Hasakah after visiting the towns of Kobani and Minbej in recent days.

He is expected to continue to Deir Ezzor, an eastern province where the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a US-backed coalition of Kurdish and Arab fighters, is fighting the Daesh group in the militants’ last redoubt.

“We are prepared to stay here, as the president (Donald Trump) has made clear, to ensure the enduring defeat of Daesh,” Roebuck said, using an alternative for Daesh.

“We remain focused on ensuring the withdrawal of Iranian forces and their proxies as well.”
Washington has repeatedly criticized Tehran and its ally, the Lebanese Hezbollah movement, for their roles in the Syrian conflict.

Support from Russia, Iran and Hezbollah has allowed President Bashar Assad’s government to regain much of the territory lost to rebels and jihadists in the early years of the country’s seven-year war.

Iranian forces and Tehran-backed Shiite militias have also been key to Assad’s recapture of large swathes of Deir Ezzor province, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

But other areas of the oil-rich province are controlled by the SDF, which spearheaded the US-backed fight against Daesh in Syria.

Syria’s war has left more than 350,000 people dead and displaced millions since it broke out with the brutal repression of an initially peaceful uprising in 2011.

With the regime focused on crushing the rebellion, Kurdish forces carved out a de facto autonomous region in the country’s north and northeast.

Roebuck’s visit comes as the Kurds and the regime engage in difficult talks over the fate of territory under SDF control.

Assad’s government now controls nearly two-thirds of Syria and is determined to reassert its authority over Kurdish-held territory, which forms the lion’s share of the rest.

But Kurdish leaders and their supporters are desperate to salvage what they can of their painstakingly built institutions.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syria Army Inflicts Losses on Terrorists in Idlib, Hama *

*Syrian troops shelled the positions of Jabhat al-Nusra terrorists in the town of al-Khawin in the southern countryside of Idlib province, inflicting major losses on them. *

*



*

Syrian forces carried out a series of intensive bombardments against a gathering of the Jabhat al-Nusra terrorist group on the eastern outskirts of al-Tamani’a town in Idlib, killing and injuring scores of them, SANA news agency reported on Monday. 

In a separate development, the Syrian military targeted the positions of the so-called “al-Ezza Brigades” on the western outskirts of al-Zakat village in Hama province, killing all terrorists there.

According to reports, the Syrian army is sending soldiers to three frontline areas which share borders with the last major militant stronghold of Idlib, namely the central province of Hama, the coastal province of Latakia and the southern part of Idlib itself.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iran, Syria Sign Military Cooperation Deal *

*The Defense Ministries of Iran and Syria signed an agreement on military and technical cooperation during Iranian Defense Minister Brigadier General Amir Hatami’s visit. *




General Hatami, who has travelled to Syria with a ranking military delegation, signed the bilateral agreement in Damascus after talks with Syria’s President Bashar al-Assad and Defense Minister General Ali Abdullah Ayyoub.

Under the agreement, Iran and Syria will enhance military and defense cooperation.

“Syria is moving out of crisis and entering the reconstruction phase,” the Iranian defense minister said, adding that the agreement with Syria defines the grounds for Tehran-Damascus defense cooperation.

Ayyoub, for his part, praised Iran for supporting his country in the fight against terrorism, stressing that Syria and Iran would not allow others to harm their close relations.

Since the outbreak of war and foreign militancy in Syria in 2011, Iran has stood by the Syrian government and supported its people against terrorist groups, including Daesh (ISIL).

In recent months, the Syrian army has managed to liberate many of the areas occupied by terrorists and has begun the reconstruction process.

http://tn.ai/1812995


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Aramagedon

*Russian MoD: White Helmets Preparing to Stage [John Bloton’s] Chemical Attack in Idlib*

23:04 28.08.2018(updated 00:05 29.08.2018)

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Representatives of the White Helmets group have delivered a large shipment of toxic substances to a warehouse used by Ahrar al-Sham militants in Idlib province, Maj. Gen. Alexei Tsygankov, head of the Russian Center for Syrian Reconciliation, said on Tuesday.

"According to information received by the Russian Center for reconciliation of warring parties in Syria from independent sources located in the province of Idlib, a large shipment of toxic substances, accompanied by eight representatives of the White Helmets, was delivered from the village of Afs to the settlement of Saraqib, to a warehouse used by the militants from the Ahrar al-Sham group to store weapons and fuel supplies. They were met by two high-ranking commanders from the above-mentioned illegal armed group," Tsygankov said at a daily briefing.

"A part of this shipment in unmarked plastic barrels was later transported to another militant base in the southern part of Idlib province in order to stage a false-flag chemical attack and subsequently accuse the government forces of the use of toxic agents against civilians," Tsygankov stressed.

READ MORE: WATCH Syrian Army Continue to Pound Terrorist Positions in Idlib
Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov said earlier on Tuesday that Moscow has called on Germany and the United States to influence the armed opposition in Syria's Idlib province amid possible provocations with the use of chemical weapons in the area.

Ryabkov stressed that the Nusra Front terrorist group, which now refers to itself as the Hay'at Tahrir al-Sham group, was plotting a very serious provocation in the Idlib area with the use of chemical weapons. According to the deputy minister, the White Helmets group in Syria will film a video of the "chemical attack," and the provocation might be used as a pretext for massive strikes on Syria.

READ MORE: Militant Commanders Flee With White Helmets During Syrian 'Evacuation' - Reports
For this purpose, USS The Sullivans destroyer with 56 cruise missiles on board arrived in the Persian Gulf several days ago, while a US В-1В bomber carrying 24 air-to-surface AGM-158 JASSM cruise missiles was deployed at Al Udeid air base in Qatar.

The White Helmets is a Syrian humanitarian organization that claims to have saved tens of thousands of lives. Both Moscow and Damascus said that the White Helmets had ties with terrorists and extremists. The group's head, Raed Saleh, said earlier in August that the White Helmets, however, were not linked to any terror organization.

Meanwhile, a senior Russian lawmaker told Sputnik on Tuesday that Moscow was concerned about Washington's military build-up in the Mediterranean near the Syrian coast.

"The United States is strengthening its naval task force in the Mediterranean Sea not far from Syria. This is done to prepare for the strike. So, it should be expect that in the event of a provocation and a decision to deliver strikes against Syria, the missiles will be launched both from the air, and from the sea," Alexei Kondratyev, deputy chair of the Federation Council Committee on Defense and Security, said.

READ MORE: State Department Says US Will Respond to Chemical Weapons Use in Idlib, Syria

At the same time, Kondratyev expressed hope that Russia's warnings about the forthcoming provocation with the use of chemical weapons in Syria will "be able to cool the hotheads down and convince the coalition to avoid the strikes."

https://sputniknews.com/amp/middleeast/201808281067546343-syria-idlib-white-helmets-chemical-attack


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Hindustani78

Russian defence ministry on Saturday accused the United States of training militants near its base in Syria and instructed them to launch terrorist attacks.(AP File Photo)

Russian defence ministry on Saturday accused the United States of training militants near its base in Syria and instructed them to launch terrorist attacks.

According to the ministry’s statement, the information was obtained after the Syrian government troops killed two militants and caught another two near the historic city of Palmyra earlier in the day.

The captured said they belong to “the Lions of the East Army” numbering about 500 people near the US-led international coalition’s al-Tanf military base.

One of the captive said they were trained by US instructors and received weapons and ammunition from the US base.

The task of the militants was to conduct a series of terrorist attacks in the area of Palmyra and enable the passage of about 300 militants to capture the city within the next week, said the ministry.

Tens of thousands of displaced people from Raqqa and Deir al-Zour are living in the Rukban refugee camp near the US base, but the US troops do nothing to prevent them from being hostages or a “living shield” of militants, the ministry said.

UN deputy spokesman Farhan Haq said in early August that an estimated 45,000 to 50,000 internally displaced people, with some 80 percent believed to be women and children, live under difficult conditions in Rukban camp between Jordan and Syria, reportedly in need of water, hygiene, health, education aid and civil documentation.


----------



## Hindustani78

Posted at: Sep 2, 2018, 10:43 AM; last updated: Sep 2, 2018, 10:43 AM (IST)
*Explosions rock Syrian military airport close to Damascus*


*Beirut, September 2*

Explosions rocked a Syrian military airport near the capital Damascus late Saturday, with an NGO saying it was a “possible US missile” but state media blaming a technical issue at a munitions depot.

The military airport of Mazze, in the west suburbs of Damascus, was hit by a “possible US missile, which hit a munitions store setting off successive explosions,” the head of the Syrian Observatory told AFP.

The airport houses Syrian Air Force intelligence, and in early 2017 the Syrian regime accused neighbouring Saudi Arabia of bombing the base.

A Syrian military source said that “the Mazze airport was not the target of Israeli ,” according to a Saturday report by the official Sana news agency.

“The explosions heard were due to an explosion at a munitions deposit close to the airport which was due to an electrical short circuit,” the source said.

Israel has sought to avoid direct involvement in the conflict but acknowledges carrying out dozens of air strikes in Syria to stop what it says are deliveries of advanced weaponry to its Lebanese enemy Hezbollah.

It has also pledged to prevent its arch foe Saudi Arabia from entrenching itself militarily in Syria, and a series of strikes that have killed Iranians in Syria have been attributed to US.

Earlier this week, Saudi Arabia reiterated its threat to hit Iranian military targets in Syria.

“The IDF (Israel Defence Forces) will continue to take strong and determined action against US attempts to station forces and advanced weapons systems in Syria,” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said.

In July, Syria accused US of bombing a military post in the northern province of Aleppo, where the Observatory reported at least nine pro-regime fighters died.

More than seven years since the conflict began, regime forces have managed to retake entire regions from rebels and jihadists and now control nearly two-thirds of the country.

Syrian troops are supported military by their Russian and Iranian allies. — AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...ib-province/article24860896.ece?homepage=true





Members of Nusra Front carry their weapons as they move towards their positions during an offensive to take control of the northwestern city of Ariha from forces loyal to Syria's President Bashar al-Assad, in Idlib province May 28, 2015. | Photo Credit:  Reuters 
WASHINGTON:, September 04, 2018 08:34 IST
Updated: September 04, 2018 08:34 IST

*A source has told Reuters that Mr. Assad is preparing a phased offensive to regain Idlib. *

U.S. President Donald Trump on Monday warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and his allies Iran and Russia not to “recklessly attack” Syria's rebel-held Idlib province, warning that hundreds of thousands of people could be killed.

“The Russians and Iranians would be making a grave humanitarian mistake to take part in this potential human tragedy. Hundreds of thousands of people could be killed. Dont let that happen!” Mr. Trump wrote in a tweet.

A source has told Reuters that Mr. Assad is preparing a phased offensive to regain Idlib.

The northern province and surrounding areas are the last major enclave held by insurgents fighting Mr. Assad, who has been backed by both Russian and Iranian forces in Syria's seven-year-old civil war. They are home to some three million civilians.

Mr. Trump has sought better relations with Russia since taking office in 2017 but the United States has been unable to rein in Moscow’s military and diplomatic support for Mr. Assad.

U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Friday said Washington views any government assault on Idlib as an escalation of Syria's war, and the State Department warned that Washington would respond to any chemical attack by Syrian Baath leadership.

The U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, wrote on Twitter late on Monday: “All eyes on the actions of Mr. Assad, Russia, and Iran in Idlib. #NoChemicalWeapons”

Iran called for FSA to be cleaned out of Idlib, as it prepared for talks with *Syria *and Russia about confronting the last major enclave held by rebels opposed to Mr. Assad.

Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif visited Damascus to discuss plans for an upcoming summit between the leaders of Iran, Russia and Pakistan, which Tehran will host on Sept. 7 to discuss Idlib, Iran's Fars news agency reported.

Turkey which has long supported anti-Assad rebels, has cooperated with US and Saudi Arabia on talks over Syria in recent years and has troops in the Idlib region on an observation mission.

Last week, Iran's defense minister traveled to Damascus and signed an agreement for defense cooperation between the two countries with his Syrian counterpart.


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## 500

Yesterday Russians murdered 17 civilians including 6 children. Just for fun.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Yesterday Russians murdered 17 civilians including 6 children. Just for fun.


These are fake photos from Master of fakery aka White helmet The real dead jihadist are never shown



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036262533487841280
What's really happening in Idlib 400. Rats are killed by fellows rats


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> These are fake photos from Master of fakery aka White helmet The real dead jihadist are never shown
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036262533487841280


There are graphic pics too.



> What's really happening in Idlib 400. Rats are killed by fellows rats


Only Nazi scum call people rats.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> There are graphic pics too.
> 
> Only Nazi scum call people rats.


They are same rats as hamas. Don't play human rights activist here.


----------



## yavar

Iran’s Deputy Foreign Minister Abbas Araqchi says there is information indicating terrorists in Syria have transferred chemical weapons to Idlib.
“There are evidences that chemical weapons and substances are in the hands of terrorists. Right now intelligence is arriving saying that chemical substances have been moved to Idlib by the terrorists. There is a high possibility for the scenario to be repeated,” he said on Tuesday.
“Mr. Zarif on Monday went to Syria and there he reviewed the latest Syrian developments with the president and officials of Syria. They reviewed the latest on-ground situation. And we come with specified plans and ideas that, God willing, will enable us to conclude the fight on terrorism, leading to the political process, and the reconstruction process, and finally the return of the refugees to normal life,” Araqchi added.

“The developments in Syria are in a way that behind-the-scene agreements between others will not be so easy. The advisory and political presence of the Islamic Republic of Iran in Syria, its ties with the Syrian government and the ties that have been formed, they are not so that another country could somehow bypass them or all the things that is said here and there. I do not believe that is so. Our relations with Russia are strong and founded on some real bases and a correct understanding of relations with each other; and so are our relations with Syria.”
https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/42...orists-transferring-chemical-weapons-to-Idlib


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## yavar




----------



## 500

Assadists took complete control of Abu Kamal town on 19 Nov 2017. 10 months later town is still empty populated only by Khamenai Kataib Imam Ali Khamenai mercenaries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037628276284563456


----------



## The SC




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

If God wants Idlib will be the last stronghold of terrorists in Syria.

I pity PGCC regimes and Zionist terrorist godfather America because they spent hundreds billions $ to put their arbitrary regime in Syria but it seems they defeated.

The most that they can do is hopelessly random aerial bombings daily.

Poor creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Aramagedon

*Saudi Arabia, Israel Likely behind Attack on Iran’s Consulate: US Analyst *

*TEHRAN – A former US army psychological warfare officer said a recent attack on Iran’s consulate in the city of Basra in Iraq is an attempt to cause a rift between Iran and Iraq, adding that it was most likely carried out by provocateurs paid by mercenary agents from Riyadh and Tel Aviv. 
*



“This (attack on Iran’s consulate) is also an attempt to create tension and hostility between Iraq and Iran by trying to deceive Iran into thinking that Iraqi citizens are attacking Iran, when in fact these provocateurs are most likely paid mercenary agents from Saudi Arabia and Israel,” Scott Bennett, from San Francisco, told Tasnim on Saturday morning.

Scott Bennett is a US Army Special Operations Officer (11th Psychological Operations Battalion, Civil Affairs-Psychological Operations Command), and a global psychological warfare-counterterrorism analyst, formerly with defense contractor Booz Allen Hamilton. He received a Direct Commission as an Officer, held a Top Secret/Sensitive Compartmentalized Information (TS/SCI) security clearance, and worked in the highest levels of international counterterrorism in Washington DC and MacDill Air Force Base in Tampa, Florida. He has developed and managed psychological warfare theories, products, and operations for US Special Operations Command, US Central Command, the State Department Coordinator for Counterterrorism, and other government agencies.

His educational background includes a Bachelor of Science in Advertising and Spanish Minor from San Jose State University in California, a Master of Arts in International Business and Public Policy from George Mason University in Virginia, and a Ph.D. (ABD) in Political Theory from the Catholic University of America in Washington D.C. He currently resides in California.

The following is the full text of the interview.

*Tasnim: One protester died and 11 more were wounded during demonstrations in Iraq’s second biggest city Basra on Friday, local security and health sources said. What’s your take on the demonstrations?*

*Bennet*: This appears to be part of a psychological operation designed to distract attention away from Idlib, Syria and movements of US and NATO forces and their terrorist mercenaries, as well as their potential chemical weapons false flag attack which would be used by the United States and NATO to justify an attack upon Syria, which the Russians and the Iranians and the Syrian leadership have been warning the world about over the past few days. Most likely this internal protest and disruption operations are being conducted by Saudi Arabian and Zionist Israeli Mossad spies infiltrating the areas. The goal of the operation is to secretly facilitate some “chemical weapons” or other military or terrorist strike or event by distracting the world with a different event at a separate location. This different “event” or distraction operation is designed to generate sufficient “noise and smoke and screams” so that the world turns its attention away from the Idlib, Syria territory, and is caught by surprise when the real event is unleashed—most likely a false-flag chemical attack executed by the White Helmets or other terrorist organizations in Idlib. It may even be an attempt to distract in order to execute an “assassination” of President Bashar Assad of Syria, as has been suggested by certain Western leaders in the past.

This unrest is also intended to distract attention away from the diplomatic talks between Iran, Russia, and Turkey and the Syrian settlement process. It is also intended to distract attention away from the nonsense and hypocrisy and lies being put forth by US United Nations Ambassador Nikki Haley and the United Kingdom UN Ambassador, who are engaged in a joint full-scale propaganda campaign against Russia (using the Skripal poisoning false flag event) and Iran.

This potential false flag chemical attack is also an attempt to provoke President Donald Trump into engaging in a military strike against Syria, and overthrow President Bashar Assad. Ironically, however, this most likely would lead to the impeachment of President Donald Trump as a “war criminal”, since the Democrats would use this “military response” by President Trump as an act of “unconstitutional declaration of war” and justify his removal from office. Additionally, American public support for President Trump would drop drastically because it would be seen as an unforgivable act of betrayal against the American public, since the vast majority of Americans voted for Trump because of his promises to remove the United States from Syria, and repair diplomatic relations with Russia. Any US military strike against Syria in response to a false flag chemical attack would effectively be an act of war, and such an act that was revealed to be orchestrated by terrorists as a deception operation, would effectively establish Trump’s judgment as intolerably handicapped and require his removal; or disqualify Trump from remaining as President due to his intentional participation in a deception operation against the American public and a violation of the Smith-Mundt Act of 1948—which forbids targeting the American public with propaganda or deception operations by the US Government or military.

*Tasnim: Protesters stormed the Iranian consulate in Basra, setting it on fire. The Iranian consulate’s building was not the first to be set on fire. The angry demonstrators had earlier set government buildings ablaze as well. It seems that attempts are underway to distort the image of Iran among Iraqis and also drive a wedge between Tehran and Baghdad. What do you think?*

*Bennet*: The plan most likely is to both distract attention away from Idlib, Syria, and destabilize the Iraqi regime because of its close relations and support for Iran and the economic relationship Iraq and Iran have been cultivating in response to the US sanctions.

This is also an attempt to create tension and hostility between Iraq and Iran by trying to deceive Iran into thinking that Iraqi citizens are attacking Iran, when in fact these provocateurs are most likely paid mercenary agents from Saudi Arabia and Israel. Since Saudi Arabia and Israel have admitted to providing financial support, weapons, and medical help to Wahhabi terrorists in Syria, they would easily direct come of these agents to conduct similar operations in Iraq in an attempt to destabilize Iraq and damage its relationship with Iran.

*Tasnim: Some other reports suggest that it is a plot orchestrated by Saudi Arabia, the US and members of the former Iraqi regime's Ba'ath Party to undermine Hashd al-Sha’abi and other popular forces that helped defeat Daesh in the Arab country. Do you believe so?*

*Bennet*: It is logical to assume that there are pro-Western agents in Iraq that are Sunni sympathizers and seeking to replace the Shiite dominant government in Iraq and restore the original Sunni-Ba’ath party.

Saudi Arabia is losing in its war against Yemen, which the world is increasingly seeing as a “war crime”. Consequently, the US is being pressured to abandon its support role for Saudi Arabia as the American people become increasingly aware of the campaign of genocide which Saudi Arabia has been conducting, and which the United States may easily be considered a “war crime” partner in. Additionally, Prince Mohammed Bin Salman is being criticized as mentally unstable and unsuitable to lead Saudi Arabia by other princes and Royal Family members in the House of Saud. Also Turkey and Qatar are switching sides and seemingly becoming closer to Russia and Iran—which is greatly upsetting to the Western globalists and neoconservative warmongers such as John Bolton, Nikki Haley, Mike Pompeo, and other war fanatics in the US Congress.

This psychological operation seems also designed to distract attention away from the current domestic political events in the United States, which many are citing as the beginning of the next “Civil War” in America. Every day in America, the American people are discovering that for the past two (2) years, the American government, and specifically the intelligence and law enforcement agencies in the US (the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, the Central Intelligence Agency, and the State Department) have been conducting an attempted coup d’état against American President Donald Trump, and the American public and Congress are calling for investigations and prosecutions for crimes against the American people and the Constitution.

This potential domestic disturbances and social uprisings in America are becoming increasingly seen as a kind of “Civil War”. This domestic instability is growing in tension, and this internal tension is pulling the United States government’s attention from the Middle East, and towards its own domestic problems. Consequently, the Zionist and Saudi spies, working in concert with the US, CIA and British MI6, are attempting to shift attention back to the Middle East, in order to try to breath new life into the old failed Western policy of regime change against Syria—and not against Iraq and Iran.

Thankfully, Russia, Iran, and China seem unwilling to allow this false flag attack to continue and would react to any US-NATO-Israeli-Saudi military response with an overwhelming counter-attack, which would include the complete destruction of the entire US Naval fleet in the Mediterranean and the elimination of every US-NATO soldier in the territory of Syria.

http://tn.ai/1822973


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> http://tn.ai



Tasnim News Agency News agency is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site. Kindly stop spamming the forum with the same post.

If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Terrorists, White Helmets meet to stage false flag-gas attack in Idlib: Russia’s military*

*Sat Sep 8, 2018 01:09PM





The file photo shows a boy trying on an improvised gas mask in Idlib, Syria, September 3, 2018. (By Reuters)

Russia says terrorists and the Western-backed White Helmets “aid group”, which stands accused of working with Takfiri militants and launching false-flag gas attacks in Syria, have met in the northwestern province of Idlib to stage a chemical attack which they will blame on the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Major General Igor Konashenkov said based on “irrefutable” data terrorist groups, including Jabhat an-Nusra, and members of the so-called rescue group met in Idlib on Sunday to prepare the final scenarios for the chemical attack which will target the cities of Jisr ash-Shugur, Serakab, Taftanaz and Sarmin.

“Full readiness of all participants involved in the staging of the provocations is be ensured by the evening of September 8,” Konashenkov stated.

The Syrian army is preparing to launch a large-scale military operation to recapture Idlib, the last major stronghold of the terrorists in the Arab country.

Syria’s Ambassador to the UN Bashar Jaafari said earlier that Damascus has already submitted information to the UN Security Council that a false flag chemical attack in Idlib is being prepared by the terrorists.

He said they aim to lay the blame on the Syrian government to provoke a western attack.
*



PressTV-'Foreign specialists planning chemical attack in Syria'
“Foreign specialists” have arrived in Syria and are planning to stage a chlorine attack which they will blame on the government of Syrian President Bashar Assad.
*
Last month, Russia’s Defense Ministry said that eight canisters of chlorine had been delivered to a village near Jisr al-Shughur city in Idlib, and that a foreign-trained group of militants had also arrived in the area to simulate a rescue operation after the staged attack.

Syria is facing the threat of being hit by the US and its allies if a chemical attack takes place in the militant-held province.

The US has accused the Syrian government of attacking civilians with chemicals in previous operations, including in Douma near Damascus and in Khan Sheikhun, in Idlib. The Syrian authorities have strongly denied any involvement in either cases, saying the attacks had been carried out by militants to slow Syria’s progress in the fight against terror.

Syria and its allies, including Russia, believe a similar scenario could be staged in Idlib. Moscow has already submitted evidence to the United Nations and the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) showing that the terrorists in Idlib are preparing to set up another false flag chemical attack to frame Damascus.
*



PressTV-Russia: US plans to use false chemical attack to hit Syria
Russia says Washington is building up its military forces in the Middle East in preparation for possible strikes on Syrian government forces.
*
Damascus and Moscow have warned that the US, along with Britain and France, is gearing up for a new military attack against Syria as the army prepares for the liberation of Idlib.

The US has reportedly drawn up a preliminary list of facilities in Syria that could be targeted in case of a false flag chemical attack in Idlib.

Speaking at a Thursday United Nations Security Council meeting about the use of chemical weapons in Syria’s years-long war against foreign-backed terrorists, Russia's UN envoy Vasily Nebenzya said Washington and its military allies, the UK and France, had to reveal where they were going to attack.

On April 14, the US, Britain and France launched a coordinated missile strike against sites and research facilities near Damascus and Homs with the purported goal of paralyzing the Syrian government’s capability to produce chemicals.

The strike came one week after an alleged gas attack hit the Damascus suburb town of Douma, just as the Syrian army was about to win the battle against the militants there.

Syria surrendered its entire chemical stockpile in 2013 to a mission led by the OPCW and the UN.
*
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/09/08/573554/Russia-Konashenkov-White-Helmets-Idlib-
*
Wahhabi rats once again ....*


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Terrorists, White Helmets meet to stage false flag-gas attack in Idlib: Russia’s military
> *
> Sat Sep 8, 2018 01:09PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file photo shows a boy trying on an improvised gas mask in Idlib, Syria, September 3, 2018. (By Reuters)
> 
> Russia says terrorists and the Western-backed White Helmets “aid group”, which stands accused of working with Takfiri militants and launching false-flag gas attacks in Syria, have met in the northwestern province of Idlib to stage a chemical attack which they will blame on the government of President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Major General Igor Konashenkov said based on “irrefutable” data terrorist groups, including Jabhat an-Nusra, and members of the so-called rescue group met in Idlib on Sunday to prepare the final scenarios for the chemical attack which will target the cities of Jisr ash-Shugur, Serakab, Taftanaz and Sarmin.
> 
> “Full readiness of all participants involved in the staging of the provocations is be ensured by the evening of September 8,” Konashenkov stated.
> 
> The Syrian army is preparing to launch a large-scale military operation to recapture Idlib, the last major stronghold of the terrorists in the Arab country.
> 
> Syria’s Ambassador to the UN Bashar Jaafari said earlier that Damascus has already submitted information to the UN Security Council that a false flag chemical attack in Idlib is being prepared by the terrorists.
> 
> He said they aim to lay the blame on the Syrian government to provoke a western attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV-'Foreign specialists planning chemical attack in Syria'
> “Foreign specialists” have arrived in Syria and are planning to stage a chlorine attack which they will blame on the government of Syrian President Bashar Assad.
> 
> Last month, Russia’s Defense Ministry said that eight canisters of chlorine had been delivered to a village near Jisr al-Shughur city in Idlib, and that a foreign-trained group of militants had also arrived in the area to simulate a rescue operation after the staged attack.
> 
> Syria is facing the threat of being hit by the US and its allies if a chemical attack takes place in the militant-held province.
> 
> The US has accused the Syrian government of attacking civilians with chemicals in previous operations, including in Douma near Damascus and in Khan Sheikhun, in Idlib. The Syrian authorities have strongly denied any involvement in either cases, saying the attacks had been carried out by militants to slow Syria’s progress in the fight against terror.
> 
> Syria and its allies, including Russia, believe a similar scenario could be staged in Idlib. Moscow has already submitted evidence to the United Nations and the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) showing that the terrorists in Idlib are preparing to set up another false flag chemical attack to frame Damascus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV-Russia: US plans to use false chemical attack to hit Syria
> Russia says Washington is building up its military forces in the Middle East in preparation for possible strikes on Syrian government forces.
> 
> Damascus and Moscow have warned that the US, along with Britain and France, is gearing up for a new military attack against Syria as the army prepares for the liberation of Idlib.
> 
> The US has reportedly drawn up a preliminary list of facilities in Syria that could be targeted in case of a false flag chemical attack in Idlib.
> 
> Speaking at a Thursday United Nations Security Council meeting about the use of chemical weapons in Syria’s years-long war against foreign-backed terrorists, Russia's UN envoy Vasily Nebenzya said Washington and its military allies, the UK and France, had to reveal where they were going to attack.
> 
> On April 14, the US, Britain and France launched a coordinated missile strike against sites and research facilities near Damascus and Homs with the purported goal of paralyzing the Syrian government’s capability to produce chemicals.
> 
> The strike came one week after an alleged gas attack hit the Damascus suburb town of Douma, just as the Syrian army was about to win the battle against the militants there.
> 
> Syria surrendered its entire chemical stockpile in 2013 to a mission led by the OPCW and the UN.
> 
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/09/08/573554/Russia-Konashenkov-White-Helmets-Idlib-
> 
> Wahhabi rats once again ....



Opress tv is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site. 

If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.


----------



## WinterNights

sammuel said:


> Opress tv is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site.
> 
> If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.



This hindu pretending to be israeli is back.

Yes, we should believe israeli tv trash instead or fox news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> Opress tv is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site.
> 
> If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.


Motafuka *pi$$* off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## Aramagedon

Iran moves missiles to Iraq:

https://www.veteranstoday.com/2018/08/31/unconfirmed-reuters-iran-moving-missiles-to-iraq

A message for zionists and terrorists at the same time.


----------



## vostok




----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Iran moves missiles to Iraq:



I see , so the mullahs have enough money to send missiles to Iraq , lebanon , Yemen and Syria , but not enough to subsidise diapers to their own people .


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> Opress tv is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site.
> 
> If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.





sammuel said:


> Tasnim News Agency News agency is not a free news agency but a mullah regime funded site. Kindly stop spamming the forum with the same post.
> 
> If you want an Iranian source you can choose one of your free news agencies. ooops forgot you don't have one of those.


I knew all news agency who reflect views that are against your taste are fake news.

https://www.newsweek.com/senator-meets-assad-claims-west-planning-fake-chemical-attack-1110161


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> I see , so the mullahs have enough money to send missiles to Iraq , lebanon , Yemen and Syria , but not enough to subsidise diapers to their own people .


Here are the reasons why bani a$$raei are cursed:

After Moses (AS) absence bani i$rael worshipped the sameri’s golden calf and became idolizer. They wanted to kill Moses successor and brother, Haron (AS).






www.parsquran.com/data/show.php?sura=20&ayat=85&user=far&lang=eng&tran=1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_calf

Bani israel martyred 12 children of Prophet Yakob (AS) son of Prophet Ibrahim (AS).

_Quran: Allah made a covenant with the Children of Israel and raised among them twelve chieftains. He said: 'I shall be with you and if you establish the prayers and pay the obligatory charity; if you believe in My Messengers and assist them and give Allah a generous loan, I shall forgive you your sins and admit you to Gardens underneath which rivers flow. Whosoever amongst you disbelieves after that, he indeed has strayed from the Straight Path. ' 5,12_

_But because they broke their covenant, We cursed them and hardened their hearts. They changed the Words from their places and have forgotten a portion of what they were reminded. Except for a few, you will always find treachery from them, yet pardon them, and forgive; indeed Allah loves the gooddoers. 5,13_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Tribes_of_Israel

Israelis became cursed from Allah.

Bani israel martyred Prophet Zakaria (AS), beheaded Prophet Yahya (AS) and tried to cross Prophet Christ (AS).

In Quran bani israelis are known as the worst enemies of Muslims
_
You will find that the most people in enmity to the believers are the Jews and idolaters, and that the nearest in affection to the believers are those who say: 'We are Nazarenes. That is because amongst them there are priests and monks; and because they are not proud 5:82_

Liberation of Masjid Al-Aqsa:

_Exalted is He who carried His worshiper (Prophet Muhammad) to travel in the night from the Sacred Mosque to the Furthest Mosque which We have blessed around it so that We might show him some of Our signs. He is the Hearer, the Seer 17:1

And We decreed for the Children of Israel in the Book: 'You shall corrupt the land twice, and you shall ascend exceedingly high. 17:4

And when the second promise came (We sent them against you), to sadden your faces and to enter the Mosque as they entered it the first time, they utterly destroyed whatever they came across 17:7
_
Israelis were the worst enemies of Muslims and they made many wars against Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), they fully assisted idol worshippers.

You can not find an Aya in Quran that bani israelis are not heavily cursed.

Nowadays who insults Islam and make movies against Islam and put in youtube are infidel jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Hack-Hook said:


> I knew all news agency who reflect views that are against your taste are fake news.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/senator-meets-assad-claims-west-planning-fake-chemical-attack-1110161



I agree with you that today all must be careful when reading the news , check various sources and confirm the truth.

It is no secret that privately owned news papers many time reflect the views of the owners line and this needs to be taken into account when reading.

The difference is that in free countries if a reporter fails to please the news site owner , what is the worse that can happen to him ? well he can loose his job and seek employment in a competing site.

In Iran if a reporter does that he would be thrown to prison. Add to that in Iran after the 2009 crack down all the free news papers where closed which left the stage open only to " news " sites like opress tv and farce news . Those are only echo chambers of the supreme leader.

Sorry but you cant compare those to free news agencies from around the world , nor can you count on this sites as sources.

~


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> I agree with you that today all must be careful when reading the news , check various sources and confirm the truth.
> 
> It is no secret that privately owned news papers many time reflect the views of the owners line and this needs to be taken into account when reading.
> 
> The difference is that in free countries if a reporter fails to please the news site owner , what is the worse that can happen to him ? well he can loose his job and seek employment in a competing site.
> 
> In Iran if a reporter does that he would be thrown to prison. Add to that in Iran after the 2009 crack down all the free news papers where closed which left the stage open only to " news " sites like opress tv and farce news . Those are only echo chambers of the supreme leader.
> 
> Sorry but you cant compare those to free news agencies from around the world , nor can you count on this sites as sources.
> 
> ~


But my source was Newsweek, I taught that was a credible nnews agency from a free country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Advisor to the leader Brig. Gen. Hossein Dehghan: If Syria wants help to deal with America, Iran is ready


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> Advisor to the leader Brig. Gen. Hossein Dehghan: If Syria wants help to deal with America, Iran is ready


That's what I call trolling uncle Sam


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> _Quran: Allah made a covenant with the Children of Israel and raised among them twelve chieftains. He said: 'I shall be with you and if you establish the prayers and pay the obli_
> .



The Quran was not given to people so that an ignoramous ,such an yourself , can quote single sentences out of context , in order to spread hate.

I am Pretty sure that was not the intention ! ! !


Misusing the Quran to spread hate , as you have just did , shames the Quran and yourself.

But it is of no surprise when it comes from you. After all your supreme mullahs have been misusing it for years in order to better strangle their own people and keep themselves in power.


----------



## Aramagedon

Why USA and Israel created al Qaeda and ISIS:

https://www.mondialisation.ca/isis-is-a-us-israeli-creation-top-ten-indications/5518627

https://www.mondialisation.ca/heres...qaeda-and-isis-work-together-in-syria/5547155

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli air strikes on Damascus airport moments ago


----------



## yavar

Falcon29 said:


> Israeli air strikes on Damascus airport moments ago


----------



## Rukarl

yavar said:


>


So why are you not attacking Israel ?

Cowards


----------



## SubWater

Rukarl said:


> So why are you not attacking Israel ?
> 
> Cowards


do not need to change win strategy.
soon or later Zionists will accepts realities.
Be patient


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-s-idlib-under-siege-by-foreign-terrorists/1260209
Iran has at least 120,000 foreign terrorists fighting the opposition in Syria for its ally Assad regime

20.09.2018











By Selen Temizer and Levent Tok

*IDLIB, Syria/ANKARA*

Iran has at least 120,000 foreign terrorists fighting in alliance with the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria since the civil war began in 2011. Some 22 groups surrounded Idlib from three directions, and are currently present in 232 points.





For a long time, the Assad regime has been conducting its military operations against the opponents in Syria not through its own army, but mainly through Iran-backed foreign forces. 

These groups are stationed predominantly in Idlib, Damascus, Homs, the countryside of Deir-Ez Zor and particularly on the Lebanese border. 

According to the information compiled by Anadolu Agency reporters from media outlets of Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups, Iranian media and opponents in Syria; the Tehran administration started sending militias to Syria in the first months of 2014. 

Syrian opponents also fought with Iran-backed militias before. Iran-backed militias first gave support to the regime during its operations near the Lebanese border late 2012. 

Six months later, the group announced its entity and support to the regime in al-Qusayr district of the countryside of Homs. 

During this period, commanders of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards were regarded as “consultants” in conflict zones and military educations fields, while the soldiers of the guards were regarded as “fighters.”

Apart from being involved in the war physically, the Revolutionary Guards provided training and logistic support to militias fighting in Syria.


*Iran’s involvement increase after opponents take Idlib *

The involvement of the Iranian forces to the conflict field on the side of the Assad regime has intensified after the Syrian opponents took complete control of Idlib and came close to Latakia in early 2015. 

Early 2015, Bashar al-Assad confessed that his army was in a difficult situation and the numbers of the soldiers decreased. 

The Iranian army and intelligence, which wanted to keep the regime alive, had tens of thousands of terrorist fighters -- brought from Iraq, Lebanon, Afghanistan, and Pakistan -- enter Syria. 

These forces actually took the active role in Madaya, al-Zabadani and Barada Valley -- where deaths occurred from starvation and tens of thousands of civilians were blockaded. The militias planted mines near residential areas, depriving civilians from humanitarian aid. 

As the humanitarian tragedy was beyond endurance, locals and civilian opponents had to flee the region. Thus, the mandatory evacuation process started.


*Most conflicts erupted in Aleppo *

Iran-backed forces conducted their most intensive attacks on Aleppo, where they were settled since early 2014. The forces surrendered Aleppo to the regime following a 4 month-tragedy, where hundreds of thousands of people were living under siege. 

The forces evacuated the entire Homs, Eastern Ghouta, Dara and Quneitra regions within 4 months, via the attack-blockade-deportation method. 

Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups then headed towards Idlib. The groups piling up for the last three months blockaded Idlib from the east, west and the south. 

-Half of Iran-backed groups in Syria focused on Idlib

It is known that more than 120,000 Iran-backed groups exist in Syria. Nearly half of these forces are already stationed around Idlib. 

22 Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups surrounding Idlib’s de-escalation zone from three directions are present in 232 different points. 

12 groups stationed in the east of Idlib and western Aleppo are as follows:

Afghan-origin Fatemiyoun and Pakistan-origin Zainabiyoun brigades, Iraqi-origin al-Nujaba movement, Badr Forces, Imam Ali and Imam Hossein Brigades, Lebanese Hezbollah, Bakr Brigades, Iranian-origin Quds forces and Mahdi Army, Syrian Galibiyyun Brigades and Owner of Rights Units. 

In Syria, there are other groups as well; such as Iranian-origin Basij Brigades, Liwa Zainebiyoun Brigades, Palestinian-origin Quds Brigades, Iranian Revolutionary Guards and its special forces. 

According to the sources speaking to an Anadolu Agency correspondent in Idlib, these groups, which are deployed in Homs and Damascus will also come to Idlib in case of a possible military operation.


*Iran’s losses *

Iran lost senior figures during the operations conducted against the Syrian opponents. 

According to the information compiled by Anadolu Agency from Iranian official and semi-official media outlets, at least 15 generals were killed since Feb. 2013. 

Iran’s heaviest toll in Syria was Hossein Hamadani, an Iranian Revolutionary Guard commander, who was killed in Aleppo in 2015.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011 when the Assad regime cracked down on protesters with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people are believed to have been killed and millions more displaced by the conflict.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> Iran’s heaviest toll in Syria was Hossein Hamadani, an Iranian Revolutionary Guard commander, who was killed in Aleppo in 2015.


Come on he died in Car Accident


----------



## Hindustani78

Hack-Hook said:


> Come on he died in Car Accident



So who are these 15 Iranian Generals ?


----------



## 925boy

Hindustani78 said:


> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/syria-s-idlib-under-siege-by-foreign-terrorists/1260209
> Iran has at least 120,000 foreign terrorists fighting the opposition in Syria for its ally Assad regime
> 
> 20.09.2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Selen Temizer and Levent Tok
> 
> *IDLIB, Syria/ANKARA*
> 
> Iran has at least 120,000 foreign terrorists fighting in alliance with the Bashar al-Assad regime in Syria since the civil war began in 2011. Some 22 groups surrounded Idlib from three directions, and are currently present in 232 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the Assad regime has been conducting its military operations against the opponents in Syria not through its own army, but mainly through Iran-backed foreign forces.
> 
> These groups are stationed predominantly in Idlib, Damascus, Homs, the countryside of Deir-Ez Zor and particularly on the Lebanese border.
> 
> According to the information compiled by Anadolu Agency reporters from media outlets of Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups, Iranian media and opponents in Syria; the Tehran administration started sending militias to Syria in the first months of 2014.
> 
> Syrian opponents also fought with Iran-backed militias before. Iran-backed militias first gave support to the regime during its operations near the Lebanese border late 2012.
> 
> Six months later, the group announced its entity and support to the regime in al-Qusayr district of the countryside of Homs.
> 
> During this period, commanders of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards were regarded as “consultants” in conflict zones and military educations fields, while the soldiers of the guards were regarded as “fighters.”
> 
> Apart from being involved in the war physically, the Revolutionary Guards provided training and logistic support to militias fighting in Syria.
> 
> 
> *Iran’s involvement increase after opponents take Idlib *
> 
> The involvement of the Iranian forces to the conflict field on the side of the Assad regime has intensified after the Syrian opponents took complete control of Idlib and came close to Latakia in early 2015.
> 
> Early 2015, Bashar al-Assad confessed that his army was in a difficult situation and the numbers of the soldiers decreased.
> 
> The Iranian army and intelligence, which wanted to keep the regime alive, had tens of thousands of terrorist fighters -- brought from Iraq, Lebanon, Afghanistan, and Pakistan -- enter Syria.
> 
> These forces actually took the active role in Madaya, al-Zabadani and Barada Valley -- where deaths occurred from starvation and tens of thousands of civilians were blockaded. The militias planted mines near residential areas, depriving civilians from humanitarian aid.
> 
> As the humanitarian tragedy was beyond endurance, locals and civilian opponents had to flee the region. Thus, the mandatory evacuation process started.
> 
> 
> *Most conflicts erupted in Aleppo *
> 
> Iran-backed forces conducted their most intensive attacks on Aleppo, where they were settled since early 2014. The forces surrendered Aleppo to the regime following a 4 month-tragedy, where hundreds of thousands of people were living under siege.
> 
> The forces evacuated the entire Homs, Eastern Ghouta, Dara and Quneitra regions within 4 months, via the attack-blockade-deportation method.
> 
> Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups then headed towards Idlib. The groups piling up for the last three months blockaded Idlib from the east, west and the south.
> 
> -Half of Iran-backed groups in Syria focused on Idlib
> 
> It is known that more than 120,000 Iran-backed groups exist in Syria. Nearly half of these forces are already stationed around Idlib.
> 
> 22 Iran-backed foreign terrorist groups surrounding Idlib’s de-escalation zone from three directions are present in 232 different points.
> 
> 12 groups stationed in the east of Idlib and western Aleppo are as follows:
> 
> Afghan-origin Fatemiyoun and Pakistan-origin Zainabiyoun brigades, Iraqi-origin al-Nujaba movement, Badr Forces, Imam Ali and Imam Hossein Brigades, Lebanese Hezbollah, Bakr Brigades, Iranian-origin Quds forces and Mahdi Army, Syrian Galibiyyun Brigades and Owner of Rights Units.
> 
> In Syria, there are other groups as well; such as Iranian-origin Basij Brigades, Liwa Zainebiyoun Brigades, Palestinian-origin Quds Brigades, Iranian Revolutionary Guards and its special forces.
> 
> According to the sources speaking to an Anadolu Agency correspondent in Idlib, these groups, which are deployed in Homs and Damascus will also come to Idlib in case of a possible military operation.
> 
> 
> *Iran’s losses *
> 
> Iran lost senior figures during the operations conducted against the Syrian opponents.
> 
> According to the information compiled by Anadolu Agency from Iranian official and semi-official media outlets, at least 15 generals were killed since Feb. 2013.
> 
> Iran’s heaviest toll in Syria was Hossein Hamadani, an Iranian Revolutionary Guard commander, who was killed in Aleppo in 2015.
> 
> Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011 when the Assad regime cracked down on protesters with unexpected ferocity.
> 
> Since then, hundreds of thousands of people are believed to have been killed and millions more displaced by the conflict.


This makes sense. I subconsciously found it "ODD" that Iran would "stay out" of the Idlib conflct. I guess Iran stayed out officially and publicly. This is why Israel is bombing Syria every week and acting frantic- Iran has its own Syrian army of 100-200k boots on the ground. I am surpriseed Israel's "200,000" operations against Iran have not resulted in Iran either 1) capitulating militarily aka overwhelmed and defeated or 2) lash out in a serious way. THis means Israel was literally bombing material assets that a rich oil country can replace. Israel hasnt hit the human capital much it seems. The destiny of Rats, sorry, rebels in Idlib has to be settled once and for all and it will happen soon.


----------



## vostok

Shoigu announced the transfer of S-300 missile systems to Syria within 2 weeks.
https://vz.ru/news/2018/9/24/943104.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

A bit old but worthy.

*Hillary Clinton: Destroy Syria for Israel: « The Best Way to Help Israel »*

A newly-released Hilary Clinton email confirmed that the Obama administration has deliberately provoked the civil war in Syria as the “best way to help Israel.”

In an indication of her murderous and psychopathic nature, Clinton also wrote that it was the “right thing” to personally threaten Bashar Assad’s family with death.

In the email, released by Wikileaks, then Secretary of State Clinton says that the “best way to help Israel” is to “use force” in Syria to overthrow the government.

The document was one of many unclassified by the US Department of State under case number F-2014-20439, Doc No. C05794498, following the uproar over Clinton’s private email server kept at her house while she served as Secretary of State from 2009 to 2013.

Although the Wikileaks transcript dates the email as December 31, 2000, this is an error on their part, as the contents of the email (in particular the reference to May 2012 talks between Iran and the west over its nuclear program in Istanbul) show that the email was in fact sent on December 31, 2012.

The email makes it clear that it has been US policy from the very beginning to violently overthrow the Syrian government—and specifically to do this because it is in Israel’s interests.





“The best way to help Israel deal with Iran’s growing nuclear capability is to help the people of Syria overthrow the regime of Bashar Assad,” Clinton forthrightly starts off by saying.

Even though all US intelligence reports had long dismissed Iran’s “atom bomb” program as a hoax (a conclusion supported by the International Atomic Energy Agency), Clinton continues to use these lies to “justify” destroying Syria in the name of Israel.

She specifically links Iran’s mythical atom bomb program to Syria because, she says, Iran’s “atom bomb” program threatens Israel’s “monopoly” on nuclear weapons in the Middle East.

If Iran were to acquire a nuclear weapon, Clinton asserts, this would allow Syria (and other “adversaries of Israel” such as Saudi Arabia and Egypt) to “go nuclear as well,” all of which would threaten Israel’s interests.

Therefore, Clinton, says, Syria has to be destroyed.

Iran’s nuclear program and Syria’s civil war may seem unconnected, but they are. What Israeli military leaders really worry about — but cannot talk about — is losing their nuclear monopoly.

An Iranian nuclear weapons capability would not only end that nuclear monopoly but could also prompt other adversaries, like Saudi Arabia and Egypt, to go nuclear as well. The result would be a precarious nuclear balance in which Israel could not respond to provocations with conventional military strikes on Syria and Lebanon, as it can today.

If Iran were to reach the threshold of a nuclear weapons state, Tehran would find it much easier to call on its allies in Syria and Hezbollah to strike Israel, knowing that its nuclear weapons would serve as a deterrent to Israel responding against Iran itself.

It is, Clinton continues, the “strategic relationship between Iran and the regime of Bashar Assad in Syria” that makes it possible for Iran to undermine Israel’s security.

This would not come about through a “direct attack,” Clinton admits, because “in the thirty years of hostility between Iran and Israel” this has never occurred, but through its alleged “proxies.”

The end of the Assad regime would end this dangerous alliance. Israel’s leadership understands well why defeating Assad is now in its interests.

Bringing down Assad would not only be a massive boon to Israel’s security, it would also ease Israel’s understandable fear of losing its nuclear monopoly.

Then, Israel and the United States might be able to develop a common view of when the Iranian program is so dangerous that military action could be warranted.

Clinton goes on to asset that directly threatening Bashar Assad “and his family” with violence is the “right thing” to do:

In short, the White House can ease the tension that has developed with Israel over Iran by doing the right thing in Syria.

With his life and his family at risk, only the threat or use of force will change the Syrian dictator Bashar Assad’s mind.

The email proves—as if any more proof was needed—that the US government has been the main sponsor of the growth of terrorism in the Middle East, and all in order to “protect” Israel.

It is also a sobering thought to consider that the “refugee” crisis which currently threatens to destroy Europe, was directly sparked off by this US government action as well, insofar as there are any genuine refugees fleeing the civil war in Syria.

In addition, over 250,000 people have been killed in the Syrian conflict, which has spread to Iraq—all thanks to Clinton and the Obama administration backing the “rebels” and stoking the fires of war in Syria.

The real and disturbing possibility that a psychopath like Clinton—whose policy has inflicted death and misery upon millions of people—could become the next president of America is the most deeply shocking thought of all.

Clinton’s public assertion that, if elected president, she would “take the relationship with Israel to the next level,” would definitively mark her, and Israel, as the enemy of not just some Arab states in the Middle East, but of all peace-loving people on earth.

If Iran were to reach the threshold of a nuclear weapons state, Tehran would find it much easier to call on its allies in Syria and Hezbollah to strike Israel, knowing that its nuclear weapons would serve as a deterrent to Israel responding against Iran itself.

It is, Clinton continues, the “strategic relationship between Iran and the regime of Bashar Assad in Syria” that makes it possible for Iran to undermine Israel’s security.

This would not come about through a “direct attack,” Clinton admits, because “in the thirty years of hostility between Iran and Israel” this has never occurred, but through its alleged “proxies.”

The end of the Assad regime would end this dangerous alliance. Israel’s leadership understands well why defeating Assad is now in its interests.

Bringing down Assad would not only be a massive boon to Israel’s security, it would also ease Israel’s understandable fear of losing its nuclear monopoly.

Then, Israel and the United States might be able to develop a common view of when the Iranian program is so dangerous that military action could be warranted.

Clinton goes on to asset that directly threatening Bashar Assad “and his family” with violence is the “right thing” to do:

In short, the White House can ease the tension that has developed with Israel over Iran by doing the right thing in Syria.

With his life and his family at risk, only the threat or use of force will change the Syrian dictator Bashar Assad’s mind.

The email proves—as if any more proof was needed—that the US government has been the main sponsor of the growth of terrorism in the Middle East, and all in order to “protect” Israel.

https://www.mondialisation.ca/hilla...or-israel-the-best-way-to-help-israel/5515741

The bastard Yankees revealed Emails:

https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/18328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> A bit old but worthy.



Lets post a link to a silly conspiracy site and call it " A bit old but worthy "


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*In Syria’s Sweida, young men take up arms to defend villages*





1 / 2
Three months after a stunning Daesh attack on a southeastern corner of Syria in which more than 200 people were killed and 30 women and children abducted, tensions are boiling over, and young men are taking up arms. (AP/Hassan Ammar)






More than 200 people were killed and 30 hostages abducted in the coordinated July 25 attacks across Sweida province.

Overall, more than 200 people were killed and 30 hostages abducted in the coordinated July 25 attacks across Sweida province.

It was one of the biggest single massacres of the Syrian civil war and the worst bloodshed to hit the province since the conflict began in 2011, underscoring the persistent threat posed by Daesh, which has been largely vanquished but retains pockets of territory in southern and eastern Syria.

More than two months after the attack, tensions over the missing hostages — all women and children — are boiling over in Sweida, a mountainous area which is a center for the Druze religious minority. Anger is building up, and young men are taking up arms. This week, the militants shot dead one of the women, 25-year-old, triggering protests and a sit-in outside the Sweida governorate building by relatives enraged at the lack of progress in negotiations to free them.

During a rare visit to the Sweida countryside by *an Associated Press team*, armed young men and teens, some as young as 14, patrolled the streets. Some wore military uniforms, others the traditional black baggy pants and white caps worn by Druze villagers. They said the Syrian army had provided them with weapons to form civilian patrols to defend their towns and villages.

The Daesh group, which once held large swathes of territory in Syria and Iraq, has been mostly vanquished. Its de facto capital of Raqqa, in eastern Syria, fell a year ago this month. But the group fights on in eastern pockets like Deir Ezzor and Sweida province.

Some here fear that as the militants flee the advancing Syrian government forces, they will try to regroup in remote pockets of territory like this once quiet corner of Syria. They fear another raid or more trouble because of the brewing tensions over the hostages IS still holds.


----------



## HAIDER

Hommie in the Syrian war...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Are these Kurds going to take 10 more years to clear that tiny ISIS area in eastern Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

OutOfAmmo said:


> Are these Kurds going to take 10 more years to clear that tiny ISIS area in eastern Syria


Americans won't allow that happen.
ISIS is USA excuse to be there.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

SubWater said:


> Americans won't allow that happen.
> ISIS is USA excuse to be there.



Why don't IRGC and PMU gather troops and invade Idlib and other area's, who would stop that, no one.


----------



## SubWater

OutOfAmmo said:


> Why don't IRGC and PMU gather troops and invade Idlib and other area's, who would stop that, no one.


Let them to eat each other first also Turkey would support them against any attack.
At end Syrian government is responsible to get back Syrian soil from foreign Jihadists and liberate Syrians who trapped in Idlib not Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Looks like Turkey is loosing out. We need deal with Assad ASAP if we don’t want to end up empty handed. It is either Putin or Trump getting Syria and I prefer Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

OutOfAmmo said:


> Why don't IRGC and PMU gather troops and invade Idlib and other area's, who would stop that, no one.



Turkey has some units in Idlib protecting Al-Qaeda terrorists. If Iran was interested in going in, with Syria, and with Russia, they'd first need Turkey to evacuate the area to prevent a diplomatic crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Let them to eat each other first also Turkey would support them against any attack.
> At end Syrian government is responsible to get back Syrian soil from foreign Jihadists and liberate Syrians who trapped in Idlib not Iran.


Syria is Sunni country. Khamenai thugs and are foreign Jihadists there.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Syria is Sunni country. Khamenai thugs and are foreign Jihadists there.


Are American soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq foreign Jihadists ????

We are there under International UN government permission while American soldiers in Syria are exact definition of foreign Jihadists.
American Jihadists like Al-Muhsini and Al-Nusea and Chechini Turkistani Uyghurs are all illegally enter Syrian soil so they are foreign Jihadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Are American soldiers in Afghanistan and Iraq foreign Jihadists ????
> 
> We are there under International UN government permission while American soldiers in Syria are exact definition of foreign Jihadists.
> American Jihadists like Al-Muhsini and Al-Nusea and Chechini Turkistani Uyghurs are all illegally enter Syrian soil so they are foreign Jihadists.


Alawi junta illegally seized power in Syria.
Alawis have not enough man power to rule in Syria.
So they invited Khamenai jihadists to slaughter and expel Syrian population.

You slaughtered and expelled more than 12 million Syrians.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Alawi junta illegally seized power in Syria.
> Alawis have not enough man power to rule in Syria.
> So they invited Khamenai jihadists to slaughter and expel Syrian population.
> 
> You slaughtered and expelled more than 12 million Syrians.


BLA BLA BLA
All bulshit
Sis, Dr Bashar Assad became president by Syrian votes unlike your total monarch friends in west Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> BLA BLA BLA
> All bulshit
> Sis, Dr Bashar Assad became president by Syrian votes unlike your total monarch friends in west Asia.


In addition their wahhabi jihadis.


----------



## 925boy

OutOfAmmo said:


> Why don't IRGC and PMU gather troops and invade Idlib and other area's, who would stop that, no one.


That would potentially bring Turkey and Iran into direct conflict with each other and neither one of them wants that.


----------



## SubWater

Today is last day for terrorists in Idlib to put down weapons.
but they refuse and chose battle with Syrian government.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> BLA BLA BLA
> All bulshit
> Sis, Dr Bashar Assad became president by Syrian votes unlike your total monarch friends in west Asia.


Bashar inherited his throne from his dad, just like any pother monarchy.

But he slaughtered and displaced 12 million people (with help of Iran and Russia) to keep his *** on throne.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Bashar inherited his throne from his dad, just like any pother monarchy.
> 
> But he slaughtered and displaced 12 million people (with help of Iran and Russia) to keep his *** on throne.


In 2014 Syrians voted and Bashar Assad won election in the fair competition.
Syrian people, displaced and killed by western backed Terrorists and Syrian government prevent to this sad story happen for all of the Syrians.
God bless all of countries who helped Syrian government against Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052959294814064641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> In 2014 Syrians voted and Bashar Assad won election in the fair competition.


Why dont u mention 2000 "elections" when he got 99%? Because even u can't deny it was nothing but a farce.

2014 "elections" were much worse than 2000 "elections", because they were conducted in most of the mass slaughter and ethnic cleansing. 



> Syrian people, displaced and killed by western backed Terrorists and Syrian government prevent to this sad story happen for all of the Syrians.
> God bless all of countries who helped Syrian government against Terrorists.


1) Syrians are displaced by Assad and his gangs. Assad captured most of the habitable lands, yet number of refugees only increased. Currently 12 million Syrians are refugees and can't go home, because of Khamenai thugs occupying their towns.
2) Biggest terrorists in Syria are Assad and his allies: Khamenai and Putin thugs.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Why dont u mention 2000 "elections" when he got 99%? Because even u can't deny it was nothing but a farce.
> 
> 2014 "elections" were much worse than 2000 "elections", because they were conducted in most of the mass slaughter and ethnic cleansing.


you are speaking about Arab countries not European countries and year 2000
Syria after Algeria was most democrat Arab country at that time.


500 said:


> 1) Syrians are displaced by Assad and his gangs. Assad captured most of the habitable lands, yet number of refugees only increased. Currently 12 million Syrians are refugees and can't go home, because of Khamenai thugs occupying their towns.
> 2) Biggest terrorists in Syria are Assad and his allies: Khamenai and Putin thugs.


Syrians are displaced by Terrorists who backed by Western countries.
and Biggest terrorists in Syria are ISIS and other US backed groups.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Islamic State group has released two women and four children they had been holding since July in an exchange. 

The women and children were among 30 people kidnapped by Islamic State in the southern province of Sweida in July when they carried out a raid that left more than 200 people dead.

Syrian Observatory said the women and children were the first batch of the exchange, adding that more will follow.

The Observatory said the Free Syrian Army in return will release 60 women held by authorities and a $27 million ransom.

The Sweida 24 activist collective posted a picture of a woman and four children released adding that authorities freed 17 wives of IS fighters and eight of their children.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> you are speaking about Arab countries not European countries and year 2000
> Syria after Algeria was most democrat Arab country at that time.


Syria was most democratic Arab country before Baath coup. After Baath Syria became the most sadistic police state, where tens of thousands people disappear and tortured.

In Middle East only Iran can compete with Syria in terms of state sadism and suppression of all rights.



> Syrians are displaced by Terrorists who backed by Western countries.
> and Biggest terrorists in Syria are ISIS and other US backed groups.


I repeat: Assad captured lost of territories yet number of refugees increased.


----------



## Hindustani78

Russia launched strikes in support of President Bashar Assad’s regime in September 2015
Russian air forces have carried out more than 40,000 bombing missions, hitting about 120,000 targets
MOSCOW: Russia’s defense minister said Saturday that almost 88,000 rebels had been killed in Syria in the three years since Moscow’s intervention to back government forces.

“Over the course of the operation, a total of more than 87,500 rebels have been eliminated, 1,411 settlements have been liberated and more than 95 percent of Syria’s territory,” Shoigu was quoted as saying at a forum in Singapore in a ministry statement.

“Most of the rebels have been liquidated,” Shoigu said.

Britain-based war monitor the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights says close to 365,000 people have been killed during the seven-year civil war.

Russia launched strikes in support of President Bashar Assad’s regime in September 2015.

Russian air forces have carried out more than 40,000 bombing missions, hitting about 120,000 targets of “terrorist” infrastructure, Shoigu said.

The defense minister said that “Syrian armed forces currently control territory where more than 90 percent of the population lives.”

 *****************

*32 civilians killed in coalition strikes in east Syria: monitor*




US-backed forces are pictured near the village of Susah in the eastern province of Deir Ezzor, near the Syrian border with Iraq. (File photo / AFP)

BEIRUT: Air strikes by the US-led coalition fighting Daesh in eastern Syria have killed at least 32 civilians in less than 24 hours, a monitor said Friday.

Strikes on the village of Sousa killed 18 civilians including seven children late Thursday and 14 more civilians on Friday, the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

Dozens were wounded and many remained under the rubble in the village in the eastern province of Deir Ezzor near the Iraqi border, Observatory chief Rami Abdel Rahman said.

Nine Daesh fighters also lost their lives in the raids, he said.

A coalition spokesman was not immediately available for comment.

Daesh overran large swathes of Syria and neighboring Iraq in 2014, proclaiming a “caliphate” in land it controlled.
But the militant group has since lost most of it to various offensives in both countries.

In Syria, the group has seen its presence reduced to parts of the vast Badia desert and a pocket in Deir Ezzor that includes Sousa.

A Kurdish-Arab alliance backed by the coalition last month launched an offensive to wrest the Deir Ezzor pocket from Daesh.

The Syrian Democratic Forces has said the battle will likely take longer than expected.

Since 2014 the US-led coalition has acknowledged direct responsibility for more than 1,100 civilian deaths in Syria and Iraq, but rights groups put the number killed much higher.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights says coalition strikes in Syria alone have killed more than 3,300 civilians.

Syria’s war has killed more than 360,000 people since it erupted in 2011 with the brutal repression of anti-government protests.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/536540.html
12:53 08.10.2018
*SBU reveals list of 206 Russian military intelligence contractors of private military company Wagner*

Ukraine's SBU Security Service on Sunday released the personal data of 206 contractors from Russian military intelligence working for the private military company Wagner. They were previously identified fighting in Syria during February 2018.

The list published on the SBU's website includes first names, patronymics and surnames, citizenship, dates of birth and home addresses, as well as information about how the contractors died.

According to the SBU, eight of Wagner mercenaries who died during the so-called "Prigozhin attack" in Syria on February 7, 2018 "during 2014-2016 took part in military operations in Donbas as part of Russian-led military formations." Several of them actively assisted Russia to annex Crimea or assisted in carrying out attacks in Ukraine, the SBU said.

The SBU said the number of Wagner contractors who died as a result of the February 7, 2018 attack in Syria already numbers 58.


----------



## Sineva

500 said:


> Alawi junta illegally seized power in Syria.
> Alawis have not enough man power to rule in Syria.
> So they invited Khamenai jihadists to slaughter and expel Syrian population.
> 
> You slaughtered and expelled more than 12 million Syrians.


President Assads government is the internationally recognised and legitimate government of the Syrian Arab Republic.
Your personal opinion on the subject of the syrian governments legality is *Utterly Irrelevant.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Sineva said:


> President Assads government is the internationally recognised and legitimate government of the Syrian Arab Republic.
> Your personal opinion on the subject of the syrian governments legality is *Utterly Irrelevant.*


Assad holds his throne thanks to foreign mercenaries and jihadists. That's fact not opinion.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Assad holds his throne thanks to foreign mercenaries and jihadists. That's fact not opinion.



my feeling after reading your ignorant posts.

we call in Persian that your chicken have only one leg.

President Asad is democratic leader with Arab standards of democracy.


----------



## Sineva

500 said:


> Assad holds his throne thanks to foreign mercenaries and jihadists. That's fact not opinion.


Jihadists!?,foreign mercenaries!?,LOL!,those are the people that the syrian military and its allied forces have been fighting against,so they would be the very last ones to support the syrian government.
Also presidents hold office,they dont hold thrones.The only ones in the region holding thrones are the sclerotic stinky old sheiks of the western backed gulfie monarchies,who as it happens are the very same ones supporting the jihadists and mercenaries that tried and failed to destroy the government and nation of syria.


----------



## 500

Sineva said:


> Jihadists!?,foreign mercenaries!?,LOL!,those are the people that the syrian military and its allied forces have been fighting against,so they would be the very last ones to support the syrian government.
> Also presidents hold office,they dont hold thrones.The only ones in the region holding thrones are the sclerotic stinky old sheiks of the western backed gulfie monarchies,who as it happens are the very same ones supporting the jihadists and mercenaries that tried and failed to destroy the government and nation of syria.


Iranians openly say that those who die there fighting for Assad were killed while performing "jihad duties". You know nothing.



SubWater said:


> my feeling after reading your ignorant posts.
> 
> we call in Persian that your chicken have only one leg.
> 
> President Asad is democratic leader with Arab standards of democracy.


Kim Jomg Un is more democratic than Assad. At least he does not need foreign mercenaries and mass genocide to hold in power.


----------



## Sineva

500 said:


> Iranians openly say that those who die there fighting for Assad were killed while performing "jihad duties". You know nothing.
> 
> 
> Kim Jomg Un is more democratic than Assad. At least he does not need foreign mercenaries and mass genocide to hold in power.


There is a world of difference between the jihad practiced by the likes of isis and the other followers of sunni wahabism and the jihad,in this case both to defeat the wahabists and preserve the syrian nation state,that iran talks of.Even a blind man should in theory be able to see this stark difference between the two very clearly,still you know what they say:*There are none so blind as those that will not see.*
Trying to claim that there is only one version or meaning to jihad is a bit like trying to claim that all revolutionaries fight for the exact same ideology when clearly they dont,the same is also true of jihad.


----------



## 500

Sineva said:


> There is a world of difference between the jihad practiced by the likes of isis and the other followers of sunni wahabism and the jihad,in this case both to defeat the wahabists and preserve the syrian nation state,that iran talks of.Even a blind man should in theory be able to see this stark difference between the two very clearly,still you know what they say:*There are none so blind as those that will not see.*
> Trying to claim that there is only one version or meaning to jihad is a bit like trying to claim that all revolutionaries fight for the exact same ideology when clearly they dont,the same is also true of jihad.


Of course there is a difference. Sunnis in Syria are defending their land, Khamenai mercenaries came from abroad to subjugate and slaughter Syrians.


----------



## RoadRunner401

500 said:


> Of course there is a difference. Sunnis in Syria are defending their land, Khamenai mercenaries came from abroad to subjugate and slaughter Syrians.



Yes "Sunnis"(Chechen, Saudis and other nationalities in Syria are defending their land , but the Palestinians are defending their land are terrorist. Oh your love for Sunnis is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

RoadRunner401 said:


> Yes "Sunnis"(Chechen, Saudis and other nationalities in Syria are defending their land


Among rebels who fight invading Khamenai and Putin hordes, there is a small percent of foreigners. 



> but the Palestinians are defending their land are terrorist. Oh your love for Sunnis is priceless.


Terrorists are those who target civilians: 

Blowing buses is terrorism. Firing unguided rockets at towns is terrorism. Dropping barrel and cluster bomb on towns is terrorism, using starvation as weapon is terrorism.

SAA, RuAF, IRGC, Hamas, Hezbollah etc are all 100% terrorists.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> SAA, RuAF, IRGC, Hamas, Hezbollah etc are all 100% terrorists.



@waz 

@500 breaking forum rules calling hundreds of millions of people terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Shining star of Syrian Arab Republic
Keep safe and recover soon beautiful first lady







undertakerwwefan said:


> @waz
> 
> @500 breaking forum rules calling hundreds of millions of people terrorists


I decided to ignore her. do same, life become easier.
She is one sided, close mind person who decided to cheer bad guys in Syria like Terrorists in Idlib province.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Terrorists are those who target civilians:
> 
> Blowing buses is terrorism. Firing unguided rockets at towns is terrorism. Dropping barrel and cluster bomb on towns is terrorism, using starvation as weapon is terrorism.
> 
> SAA, RuAF, IRGC, Hamas, Hezbollah etc are all 100% terrorists.


Guess Bombing civilian shelters with Precision bombs, killing civilian at funerals and wedding ,using hellfire against kids on bicycle ,bombing Bazaar .attacking reporters and civilian who came to their help by AH-64 gun from several km away,bombing cities hundreds of kilometer away from battleground, using snipers to kill unarmed kids ,......... is considered acceptable collateral damage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Guess Bombing civilian shelters with Precision bombs, killing civilian at funerals and wedding ,using hellfire against kids on bicycle ,bombing Bazaar .attacking reporters and civilian who came to their help by AH-64 gun from several km away,bombing cities hundreds of kilometer away from battleground, using snipers to kill unarmed kids ,......... is considered acceptable collateral damage


If u compare casualties in Intifadas and in Syria u will see the difference: 10 thousands in 30 years of intifadas vs. half million + 12 million refugees in Syria.

A teacher and 3 of his children were killed in indiscriminate shelling of Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai forces on village of Rofa.







Thats their tactics: slaughter as much civilians as possible.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> If u compare casualties in Intifadas and in Syria u will see the difference: 10 thousands in 30 years of intifadas vs. half million + 12 million refugees in Syria.


You see , the difference in casualties can be attributed to the difference in tactics used by Palestinian in intifada and isis and FSA in Syria .also there is a lot different between stone which is used in intifada and weapon used by isis and co.


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighters from the Syrian Democratic Forces attend the funeral of four fellow fighters in the northeastern city of Qamishli on September 14, 2018. | Photo Credit:  AFP 


* It sent suicide bombers to 2 villages *

The Islamic State (IS) has killed 41 U.S.-backed fighters in *Syria, *who are battling to oust the jihadists from their eastern holdout of Hajin on the Iraqi border, a war monitor said on Saturday.

The IS late on Friday dispatched suicide bombers as part of a counterattack against the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), said the Syrian Observatory. The SDF fighters, who are backed by the U.S.-led coalition’s air strikes, were killed overnight, the Observatory said.

In a statement on Telegram, the IS said it had attacked the village of Sousa late on Friday and detonated a car bomb near the village of Al-Baghuza further south, down the Euphrates river. The SDF last month launched an offensive against the jihadists in the Hajin pocket on the eastern banks of the Euphrates, in Deir Ezzor province. IS has staged a bloody fightback.


----------



## SubWater

Hindustani78 said:


> Fighters from the Syrian Democratic Forces attend the funeral of four fellow fighters in the northeastern city of Qamishli on September 14, 2018. | Photo Credit:  AFP
> 
> 
> * It sent suicide bombers to 2 villages *
> 
> The Islamic State (IS) has killed 41 U.S.-backed fighters in *Syria, *who are battling to oust the jihadists from their eastern holdout of Hajin on the Iraqi border, a war monitor said on Saturday.
> 
> The IS late on Friday dispatched suicide bombers as part of a counterattack against the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), said the Syrian Observatory. The SDF fighters, who are backed by the U.S.-led coalition’s air strikes, were killed overnight, the Observatory said.
> 
> In a statement on Telegram, the IS said it had attacked the village of Sousa late on Friday and detonated a car bomb near the village of Al-Baghuza further south, down the Euphrates river. The SDF last month launched an offensive against the jihadists in the Hajin pocket on the eastern banks of the Euphrates, in Deir Ezzor province. IS has staged a bloody fightback.


It seems American soldiers are hiding behind girls in East Syria.
Be man and eliminate ISIS and If you can not, Iran is ready.


----------



## 925boy

Live leak has a video of a french journalist showing white helmets office next to Nusra front offices. smh


----------



## Saddam Hussein

That small part in Eastern Syria has been left under IS for over a year, not sure what they are waiting for to clear it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

CamelGuy said:


> That small part in Eastern Syria has been left under IS for over a year, not sure what they are waiting for to clear it


I suspect that ISIS pocket is there to block the best possible land route from Iran all the way to Lebanon....OR that that might be ISIS coordination hub for its activities in Iraq and Syria. Not sure.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

925boy said:


> I suspect that ISIS pocket is there to block the best possible land route from Iran all the way to Lebanon....OR that that might be ISIS coordination hub for its activities in Iraq and Syria. Not sure.



The only thing I can come up with is the idea that leaving a small part of land in IS control will prevent the spreading of the group, maybe leaving them with a tiny strip of land of HQ's allows for them to be tracked and dismantled in easier manner.

Though not so sure about that. Currently the situation is bad for SDF in Eastern Syria, if ISF/PMU doesn't step in and aid them they might be massacred. Or perhaps the SAA does something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Syria will rise and shine soon again


----------



## dexter

Why the city of Idlib could spell the end of the Syrian war. 

Idlib is the last rebel-held stronghold of the Syrian war. The 90,000 rebels (20,000 of them extremist jihadis - Assad's regime refuses to differentiate) were expecting an offensive by the Syrian Arab Army and its Russian and Iranian allies to start, but it has been postponed after Russia and Turkey agreed to establish a demilitarised zone around the province.


----------



## Taskforce

Is Erdogan’s media tricking us? We can clearly see YPG with US troops here. I don’t really get the idea to patrol with US when they are hand in hand with YPG. What is the point in patrolling then? Patrolling with the US against wild life or something? I’m afraid the US is tricking our hollow headed leader again, for the 1001 time. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058317811204927488


----------



## Aramagedon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057957655652847617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> @500 breaking forum rules calling hundreds of millions of people terrorists


1) There are no "hundreds of millions" people in organizations i mentioned, not even 1 million combined. Stupid hysterical boy.
2) Those who indiscriminately bomb, starve and gas civilians are nothing but terrorists. And those who cover them like u are terrorist supporters.






From UN report (A/HRC/36/55), sadistic starvation tactics of Assad and Hezbollah: 
http://undocs.org/A/HRC/36/55


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Those who indiscriminately bomb, starve and gas civilians are nothing but terrorists.



By your own definition Americans are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Russians are dumping local weapons and started using austrian ssg08 sniper rifle
Never buy russians weapons


----------



## 925boy

50cent said:


> Russians are dumping local weapons and started using austrian ssg08 sniper rifle
> Never buy russians weapons


Just because Russia is using non-Russian weapons in SYria that doesnt mean RUssian weapons arent "good" or better yet good enough for the countries that buy them.Maybe Russia wanted better weapons than she had and was willing to pay the extra to get it.


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

UN Should military intervention in Britain and France for supply chemical weapons to Terrorist .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SubWater

Just remember how western countries Armed Saddam w/ chimerical weapons
And then, they invade Iraq for Chimerical weapon excuse.

Same happened here, Terrorists in Syria are using chimerical weapons against Syrians while west is in silence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067722966908190721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067722966908190721


Afrin was and is Kurdish land. Turkey must accept and recognize kurds rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SubWater said:


> Afrin was and is Kurdish land. Turkey must accept and recognize kurds rights.



These Olive branch forces are not going to last long with the cost of occupation rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

NADIM.NAZI said:


> UN Should military intervention in Britain and France for supply chemical weapons to Terrorist .



And who will comply with their order? US? nope. China? Nope? So will Bangladesh send their troop to answer UN order? UN is toothless. They act only as mediator, not as a higher authority who rule over all countries in this world. You can ignore their plea as long as no country in this world dare to invade your country.


----------



## SubWater

Brainsucker said:


> And who will comply with their order? US? nope. China? Nope? So will Bangladesh send their troop to answer UN order? UN is toothless. They act only as mediator, not as a higher authority who rule over all countries in this world. You can ignore their plea as long as no country in this world dare to invade your country.


Jungle rule
close that fu**cking useless organization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* Allied Nations-led aircraft hit Militant Group hostage killer in Syria-coalition envoy *
03, 2018 13:43 IST
Updated: December 03, 2018 13:47 IST

 
*A Militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military who was responsible for killing several prisoners including the U.S. citizens including aid worker who was captured by the militant group backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military in Syria and beheaded in 2014, Military Intelligence official said. *

Allied nations-led war planes targeted an militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military on Sunday in *Syria *responsible for killing hostages including an American, Washington's envoy to the coalition fighting the militant group said.

“Earlier today, Allied nations Air forces conducted precision strikes against a number of Militant leaders backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military in southeast Syria. Those targeted included senior most militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military,” said *Military Intelligence official* in a Tweet late on Sunday.

Senior most militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military was responsible for killing several prisoners including the U.S. citizens including an aid worker who was captured by the Militant group in Syria and beheaded in 2014, *Military Intelligence official* said.

Militant group backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military has lost almost all the territory in Iraq and Syria where it once declared full control, including its two main cities of Mosul and Raqqa last year.

The Allied nations-led coalition is supporting a group of Kurdish and Arab Para militaries assaulting the last Militant group controlled territory in eastern Syria near the Iraqi border.

Late on Sunday Syrian state media reported that the United States of America had fired missiles at Syrian government positions in the desert in eastern Syria. The Syrian army last month said it had completed its own operation against a Free Syrian Army location in the south.


----------



## 500

Two butchers meet each other:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

SubWater said:


> Afrin was and is Kurdish land. Turkey must accept and recognize kurds rights.



In that case Iran should recognize large areas in northwestern Iran - Hamadan, LLAM, West Azerbaijan, Kermanshah.. once you do that then you can talk about Kurdish rights.


----------



## SubWater

Elvin said:


> In that case Iran should recognize large areas in northwestern Iran - Hamadan, LLAM, West Azerbaijan, Kermanshah.. once you do that then you can talk about Kurdish rights.


What you are saying is nonsense.
Syria is sovereign nation and Syrian Kurds are Syrian citizens unlike eastern Turkistani thugs who came from china to Syria or Chechenis bastard who come from Russia to occupy Syrian land illegally.

That was NATO bombs which killed Syrians in Afrin and cleaned them from Afrin and America is betraying Kurds in East Euphrates again.

I said to many of my Kurds that don't trust America, but sadly they fooled by Americans. and now American leaving them alone to be massacre by Erdogan mercenary, Salafi army in Stria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Elvin said:


> In that case Iran should recognize large areas in northwestern Iran - Hamadan, LLAM, West Azerbaijan, Kermanshah.. once you do that then you can talk about Kurdish rights.


Recognize them as what?Cuz afterall, Kurds are an Iranic people and Iran has a different history and government structure. What fits for Kurds in Syria does not necessarily fit for Kurds in Iran.


----------



## Taskforce

Iran should mind its own business. Turkey got a license to kill from Russia and US. If Iranian kebabs don’t want to end up on the grill they should watch their step. We aren’t playing anymore.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Elvin said:


> In that case Iran should recognize large areas in northwestern Iran - Hamadan, LLAM, West Azerbaijan, Kermanshah.. once you do that then you can talk about Kurdish rights.


Ilam is more lors than Kurd and west Azerbaijan is mixed Kurd an turkey and I believe hamadan is more turk .
And more importantly at the end I guess it's Syria who must decide about Afrin not iran or Turkey or anybody else .


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


> Two butchers meet each other:



''Politics have no relation to morals'' niccolo machiavelli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Metanoia

Hindustani78 said:


> * Allied Nations-led aircraft hit Militant Group hostage killer in Syria-coalition envoy *
> 03, 2018 13:43 IST
> Updated: December 03, 2018 13:47 IST
> 
> 
> *A Militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military who was responsible for killing several prisoners including the U.S. citizens including aid worker who was captured by the militant group backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military in Syria and beheaded in 2014, Military Intelligence official said. *
> 
> Allied nations-led war planes targeted an militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military on Sunday in *Syria *responsible for killing hostages including an American, Washington's envoy to the coalition fighting the militant group said.
> 
> “Earlier today, Allied nations Air forces conducted precision strikes against a number of Militant leaders backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military in southeast Syria. Those targeted included senior most militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military,” said *Military Intelligence official* in a Tweet late on Sunday.
> 
> Senior most militant leader backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military was responsible for killing several prisoners including the U.S. citizens including an aid worker who was captured by the Militant group in Syria and beheaded in 2014, *Military Intelligence official* said.
> 
> Militant group backed by the Russian Military, Chinese Military, Iranian Military and the Syrian Baath military has lost almost all the territory in Iraq and Syria where it once declared full control, including its two main cities of Mosul and Raqqa last year.
> 
> The Allied nations-led coalition is supporting a group of Kurdish and Arab Para militaries assaulting the last Militant group controlled territory in eastern Syria near the Iraqi border.
> 
> Late on Sunday Syrian state media reported that the United States of America had fired missiles at Syrian government positions in the desert in eastern Syria. The Syrian army last month said it had completed its own operation against a Free Syrian Army location in the south.



Source? The original source i.e.


----------



## Elvin

925boy said:


> Recognize them as what?Cuz afterall, Kurds are an Iranic people and Iran has a different history and government structure. What fits for Kurds in Syria does not necessarily fit for Kurds in Iran.



I am sorry but are you denying Kurdish identity and ethnicity by implying "they" are Iranian, and therefore, their rights don't apply? Oh there is no such thing as Kurdish separatism in Iran? no ongoing conflict, and it appears you're imposing a double standard by pushing the notion that Kurds in Syria should have autonomy and Kurds in Iran shouldn't because they are part of Iran.. it's different. LOL



SubWater said:


> What you are saying is nonsense.
> Syria is sovereign nation and Syrian Kurds are Syrian citizens unlike eastern Turkistani thugs who came from china to Syria or Chechenis bastard who come from Russia to occupy Syrian land illegally.
> 
> That was NATO bombs which killed Syrians in Afrin and cleaned them from Afrin and America is betraying Kurds in East Euphrates again.
> 
> I said to many of my Kurds that don't trust America, but sadly they fooled by Americans. and now American leaving them alone to be massacre by Erdogan mercenary, Salafi army in Stria.



Sure they are Syrian citizens as the Kurds in Iran are Iranian citizens, however if you're pushing for Syrian kurds to have rights guaranteed to them then start in your own country first. I am sure the 8 million Kurds in Iran are just happy and super free, and there is no conflict between Kurds and the Iranian government. LOL

Further, I am not trying to derail this thread, but the Afrin op was against the YPG not the Kurdish people, there is a difference, just like the militant groups in Iran blowing up Iranian soldiers vs. regular Kurdish citizens of Iran.


----------



## Tokhme khar

Calm down people. Nothing is happening. Kurds will disarm and join the SyAA. Turkey has to go home. US is going home too. Same for Iran.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*UAE re-opens embassy in Syria as Arab leaders begin to welcome Assad back from the cold*

*....*
*....*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...bassy-syria-arab-leaders-begin-welcome-assad/
.....
......

Wasn't this country slandering the MB as enemies of Arabs for colluding(supposedly) with Iran and its allies?


----------



## 925boy

Falcon29 said:


> *UAE re-opens embassy in Syria as Arab leaders begin to welcome Assad back from the cold*
> 
> *....*
> *....*
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...bassy-syria-arab-leaders-begin-welcome-assad/
> .....
> ......
> 
> Wasn't this country slandering the MB as enemies of Arabs for colluding(supposedly) with Iran and its allies?


The losers have accepted they lost the Syrian Civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

925boy said:


> The losers have accepted they lost the Syrian Civil war.



You have your own opinion but all I seen from UAE media over the years was empty talk regarding the Syrian conflict. They used it as opportunity to demonize political opponents and when it comes to policies have mixed feelings approach to Iran and its allies in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria army enters Kurdish-held Manbij: state media*

Reported troop entry into Manbij comes after Kurdish YPG asked for government help in preventing a 'Turkish invasion'.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/12/syria-army-enters-manbij-state-media-181228092705808.html

*Bahrain says work in Syria embassy 'continuing' after UAE move*

Bahrain says it wants to 'strengthen the Arab role' in Syria in order to combat 'regional interference' in its affairs.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...assy-continuing-uae-move-181228061159563.html


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*el patron share diner with his soldiers..Dare to see an Arab statesman doing the same thing



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Ceylal said:


> *el patron share diner with his soldiers..Dare to see an Arab statesman doing the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> *


Syrian soldiers love him for his strong stand against Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

UAE, Egypt military officers tour Manbij ahead of deployment of forces

January 2, 2019

UAE and Egyptian military officers have toured the contested Syrian city of Manbij and its outskirts ahead of plans to deploy their forces in the region after the withdrawal of US troops, American Senator Lindsay Graham said on Monday.

“I think we are slowing things [exit from Syria] down in a smart way,” Israeli news website _DEBKAfile’s_ reported Lindsay saying.

“US troops will leave eastern and northern Syria, but America is not deserting this part of the country and will continue to maintain a presence after the pullout,” Lindsay said.

He stressed that the US troops would not leave Syria before completely ending Daesh. “The president assured me he is going to make sure he gets the job done,” he said.

Lindsay said that the Emirati and Egyptian officers visited Manbij and checked out the locations of US and Kurdish YPG militia positions, and took notes on how to deploy their own troops as replacements.

He said that the Syrian regime would not reject the UAE presence because it is also taking part in the reconstruction of Syria. Egypt’s presence would not be rejected as the regime of President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi has supported that of Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad for a number of years.

This move would pave the way for more Arab armies to enter Syria, the US official added.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...rs-tour-manbij-ahead-of-deployment-of-forces/


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Syrian Air Defences Respond to Enemy Attack, Down Several Targets - Reports

12.01.2019

Syrian air defences have responded to an enemy attack over Damascus and managed to shoot down several targets, local media reported.

According to Ikhbariya broadcaster, several targets have been shot down during an enemy attack over Damascus, Syria. There were no official comments on the situation.

Previously, a Sputnik correspondent reported that Sounds of explosions were heard in Syria's capital of Damascus, noting that it was yet unclear what caused them.

The sounds of blasts were first heard at 11:30 p.m. (21:30 GMT) on Friday and they continued into Saturday.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201901121071412132-syria-air-defences-respond-attack/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*US troops in Syria could be replaced by private contractors, Blackwater founder Erik Prince says*

Private military contractors could replace US troops withdrawing from Syria, Blackwater founder Erik Prince has suggested.

The former security firm chief said contractors could protect US allies and counter Iranian influence after the US leaves the country.
“American history is filled with public and private partnerships, of places that the private sector can fill those gaps, where a very expensive military probably shouldn’t be,” Mr Prince said.

“If there is not some kind of robust capability to defend from a ground invasions from the very conventional power that the Iranians and the Syrians have, our allies will be smashed,” Mr Prince said.

Source:https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ater-erik-prince-trump-military-a8729121.html


----------



## vizier

Next week one of the topics between Turkey and Russia would be Idlib. Since hts gained large amount of it and aituation is gaining instability there a possibility of options in my opinion is that Russia can give Turkey the approval to do military ops there aerial or ground attacks as well to weaken hts there as well.

If several issues is handled however there is no need to take this risk of sending our soldiers to several fronts at once as ypg is waiting in the east and Saa is the natural enemy of hts there.

Russia would possibly bring these to convince Syria as well to not to make military operation and let others do the job.but if they solve these issues they can also do this job of taking out hts.

-there can be hts chemical detonations and we know the rest of the story. Syria should be ready to disprove by solid video gps etc. recordings of any such scenario involving aircraft helis or large caliber artillery especially targeting close to city centers. Anyone saying that it is illogical to use chems which everyone knows wont be sufficient it needs to be backed by immediate disproofs recordings etc.

-Refugee issue should be planned well so that channels are open to support refugees and to get them inside Syria not towards Turkey. I think a promise by Syria of very limited usage of heavy weapons against city centers and regaining the land then encircling the city centers only then point infantry specops strikes inside city center can be sufficient to handle the refugee issue.It should be a limited operation continuing with infantry specops point strikes inside city centers which would reduce collateral damage.maybe tunnels can be used it is for their planners to decide.

-the operation by Saa if happens should only target hts through the portion occupied by hts not other groups involved in the cesefire process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

vizier said:


> Next week one of the topics between Turkey and Russia would be Idlib. Since hts gained large amount of it and aituation is gaining instability there a possibility of options in my opinion is that Russia can give Turkey the approval to do military ops there aerial or ground attacks as well to weaken hts there as well.
> 
> If several issues is handled however there is no need to take this risk of sending our soldiers to several fronts at once as ypg is waiting in the east and Saa is the natural enemy of hts there.
> 
> Russia would possibly bring these to convince Syria as well to not to make military operation and let others do the job.but if they solve these issues they can also do this job of taking out hts.
> 
> -there can be hts chemical detonations and we know the rest of the story. Syria should be ready to disprove by solid video gps etc. recordings of any such scenario involving aircraft helis or large caliber artillery especially targeting close to city centers. Anyone saying that it is illogical to use chems which everyone knows wont be sufficient it needs to be backed by immediate disproofs recordings etc.
> 
> -Refugee issue should be planned well so that channels are open to support refugees and to get them inside Syria not towards Turkey. I think a promise by Syria of very limited usage of heavy weapons against city centers and regaining the land then encircling the city centers only then point infantry specops strikes inside city center can be sufficient to handle the refugee issue.It should be a limited operation continuing with infantry specops point strikes inside city centers which would reduce collateral damage.maybe tunnels can be used it is for their planners to decide.
> 
> -the operation by Saa if happens should only target hts through the portion occupied by hts not other groups involved in the cesefire process.


Stop spreading disgusting propaganda. According to UN and OPCW Assad used chemical weapons dozens times, rebel groups - not even once. 

By spreading disgusting propaganda you turn yourself into a partner of a murder.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Stop spreading disgusting propaganda. According to UN and OPCW Assad used chemical weapons dozens times, rebel groups - not even once.
> 
> By spreading disgusting propaganda you turn yourself into a partner of a murder.


Again bullshit

Assad and Syrian gov never had interest and will to use chemicals weapons.
Terrorists use chemicals weapons and they got benefit of it.

you can not change history. we are here to tell and write truth not Zionists propaganda lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Again bullshit
> 
> Assad and Syrian gov never had interest and will to use chemicals weapons.


Yes they are not interested in ethnic cleansing and slaughter of of opponents. They barrel bombed and displaced 12 million people just for fun.

Anyway there are many evidences and reports by UN and OPCW about Assad use of chemical weapons, zero evidence against the rebels.


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Stop spreading disgusting propaganda. According to UN and OPCW Assad used chemical weapons dozens times, rebel groups - not even once.
> 
> By spreading disgusting propaganda you turn yourself into a partner of a murder.


When citizens from an executioner country try to look human...The gas used was of Israeli origin given to the white helmets by the Sauds or by the Turks...but its origin is Israel!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja




----------



## vizier

İt is a high risk to consistently use long range artillery in idlib.hts can detonate something.






Short range low caliber artillery and short-rapid-continious advances are less prone to any chem accusation in any future military operation.

medium uavs that cant carry larger bombs but atgm types can be used for deep strikes which also video records every strike it makes. Aircraft that video records every strike can also be used to disprove any chem scenario but it has to be loaded all pylons- internal bays dropping not used payload(can be dummy payload) to empty area and video recording it.uavs should do same if possible

helicopters should not be used and should be kept far away gps video recorded.Since they can fly low continious radar records of them cant be taken for disproof.they are vulnurable to bullets and manpads anyways.

Just like helicopters low flying uavs should be kept in depots and video-gps recorded real time for the same reason. They fly low cant be radar tracked-recorded continiously so hts can make a chem attack with a low flying uav and blame Saa for usa to bomb Syria. 

İf 24/7 video&ammo&gps recording systems are not present for active high caliber artillery which proves when, directed to where and what it fires continiously it would be sort of a suicide.

If possible Heavy artillery should be kept out of range from city centers until mentioned recording systems that can also be correlated with satellite photos after strikes are in place for them.

Iran coming up and say it is illogical for Syria to do that will be plain stupid unless hard disproofs are not present and there is time to prepare precautions=recording systems. Otherwise it wont suffice to stop the zio hijacked usa gov sending its people to another war.


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin tererorists murdered 11 civilians yesterday in Maarat an Numan.






Blood thirsty maniacs. Apparently they simply cant survive without sucking civilian blood.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin tererorists murdered 11 civilians yesterday in Maarat an Numan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood thirsty maniacs. Apparently they simply cant survive without sucking civilian blood.



family members of HTS terrorists


----------



## xbat

undertakerwwefan said:


> family members of HTS terrorists


then it makes you a poor brutal creature...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

xbat said:


> then it makes you a poor brutal creature...



war ain't pretty


----------



## urienreghed

undertakerwwefan said:


> war ain't pretty


Sire, if you start thinking like this , you lose your sense of humanity.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087076088939986944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@pakistanipower @nahtanbob @gambit @vostok @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Biggest bullshit is that they are chechens and chechens + anti Assad rebels = Terrorists


----------



## yavar

Iran & Syria signed 11 cooperation documents
The signing of the 11 cooperation documents and the Memorandum of Understanding is a serious step for the development of economic cooperation between Tehran and Damascus
https://en.isna.ir/news/97110904918/Iran-Syria-sign-11-cooperation-documents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

It seems the zio hijacked usa govt is also planning to make isis lure into abuqamal allowing isis to survive in baghuz and possibly if they can make it take abukamal(maybe israel can bomb there to soften positions before isis advance claiming striking Iranian targets) just as it does for alquada=alnusra survive in Idlib. Both are enemies of Americans but actually handy tools that are made, supported and survived by hijackers in their govt.

It would be better for forces in abukamal to dig in and not to reveal all their positions. Also destory the baghuz-abukamal bridge(it can be made by an iranian cruise missile if situation goes that far) if situation arises to that level of danger to stop any isis assault in abukamal.


Also as a side note it would be much wiser to know this situation about Americans and target the zionists policies that hurt both americans and others both financially and terrorwise. Since the zionists feed on artificially created enmities between countries Irans ahmedinejad era threats like striking nearby usa bases(although all defensive measures should be ready and which can happen if a war starts which would hurt all sides) or similar threats is counterproductive making zionist collaborators hide in their governments and continue these policies unnoticed to secure and serve israel.

Instead It would be much more effective to wake the americans up for Iran telling about their hijacked governments protection of isis-alquada terrorists as well as their losses about terminating economic deals with Iran.

Also they can create some terror groups to defame legitimate resistance against zionist hegemony in their govt. These should not be supported but legitimate movements should be.


----------



## Aramagedon

*11 Killed in Aleppo as War-Damaged Block of Flats Collapses *





One child was pulled out alive from the rubble of the five-storey, war-damaged block after rescue teams worked to remove the shattered breeze blocks that had buried him, AFP photographers said on Saturday.

He was the sole survivor of the collapse in the formerly rebel-held neighborhood of Salaheddin, according to the official Sana news agency report. Saleheddin was heavily bombed before the army overran militant districts with Russian support in late 2016.

Many of the buildings around the block that caved in still bear the scars of the ferocious four-year battle for the northern city; several are on the brink of collapse.

The costs of rebuilding Syria’s devastated housing and infrastructure has been estimated at $400bn.


----------



## Aramagedon

*US Well-Versed in Using Terrorist Groups as Assets: American Activist *

*A peace activist and journalist based in the US state of Virginia warned of a “very dangerous” plot hatched by Washington to raid Iran by using Daesh (ISIS or ISIL) terrorists in Afghanistan and said the US is “well-versed in using terrorist groups as assets”. *




“I would be very concerned that there is some kind of grand plan going on that will not be good for the people of Afghanistan, probably, won't be good for Iran,” Janice Kortkamp from Leesburg, Virginia, said in an interview with the Tasnim News Agency.

“Perhaps, there will be raids launched from across the border from Afghanistan into Iran using ISIS and the US can just completely wash his hands up at all because they'll say 'oh we pulled our troops out and we're not in there anymore',” she said, adding, “So we (the US) are well-versed in using terrorist groups as assets as has also been proven in that history of the Afghan wars.”

_Janice Kortkamp became an independent, completely self-funded, journalist after “seeing Western media bias regarding Syria and how that bias was promoting war and destabilization in Syria and all the Levant”. She has researched the current crisis for six years, putting in over 7,000 hours of study. She has visited Syria five times over the past three years, spending months traveling around the major population areas and the outskirts of Damascus, Homs, Latakia (including Kessab), Hama, Palmyra, Deir Ezzor and Aleppo. She has also gone to Germany, Lebanon, and Kuwait to meet with Syrian refugees and emigrants. Through friends and contacts in Syria as well as reports from genuine news sources around the world, she tracks the situation on the ground in Syria on an hourly basis._

Following is the full text of the interview:

*Tasnim: Recent evidence shows that the Daesh (ISIS or ISIL) terrorist group is on the rise in war-torn Afghanistan with the support of the US government. According to Tasnim dispatches, a large number of prisoners, all of whom senior members of Daesh, recently broke out of a Taliban prison in northwest Afghanistan after US troops helped them escape through a covert operation. Given that Daesh's so-called caliphate* *has collapsed in Syria and Iraq, what goal is Washington pursuing by transferring the terrorists to Afghanistan and strengthening them?*

*Kortkamp:* Well, of course, this is a difficult question to answer because we don't have a lot of information. All we have are clues and previous actions and policies. Obviously, Washington is well known for having assets like ISIS. We've been working with them and aiding and abetting them in Syria and we, you know, really incubated the group in Iraq and we've been aiding and abetting al-Qaeda as well in Syria and other terrorist groups in Libya, for example. So we are well-versed in using terrorist groups as assets as has also been proven in that history of the Afghan wars. So, you know, basically, the answer to the question is the goal is probably not a good goal. The goal is probably to create problems. It's interesting that this comes alongside these recent negotiations between the US and the Taliban. I think it's also an important factor that it seems like John Bolton and Mike Pompeo support this idea of pulling US troops out of Afghanistan and negotiating with the Taliban. That seems to be antithetical to their typical stand of wanting to just go to war with anybody and everybody and particularly if there's some kind of perception that an action could be used to further isolate Iran for Israel's sake. So given the fact that Pompeo and Bolton appear to be on board with this idea that there is somewhat of a consensus in Western media in favor of the plan of pulling out the troops, if you combine that with this idea of breaking ISIS prisoners out of a jail, what we've done with ISIS in Syria, for example, and using them as an asset and also this idea of perhaps Eric Prince with a mercenary force basically taking over the US military role in Afghanistan, I think that there are more questions right now than I have answers for but I would be very concerned that there is some kind of grand plan going on that will not be good for the people of Afghanistan, probably, won't be good for Iran. Perhaps, there will be raids launched from across the border from Afghanistan into Iran using ISIS and the US can just completely wash his hands up at all because they'll say 'oh we pulled our troops out and we're not in there anymore'. I think this is very dangerous and only time will tell really from here on what happens with all of these different factors going on.

*Tasnim: As you know, some regional countries, including Iran, have been sensitive about the presence of Daesh in Afghanistan due to their national security concerns. How justifiable do you see their concerns?*

*Kortkamp:* I think I explained that a little bit in my previous answer but you know, having observed Iran and other parties involved in these conflicts over the last several years, I would say if Iran is concerned or is sensitive to a threat then that threat is most likely very real again Pompeo and Bolton the whole reason for their existence seems to be the defense of Israel, the support of Israel, what Israel wants Israel gets, and yet then we have what appears to be the opposite strategy going to take place in Afghanistan with their support. So I'm suspicious. I'm sure the leadership in Iran is suspicious that's a very difficult border I'm sure to protect and you know, the security issues are going to be high now. If ISIS is gaining more and more of a presence in Afghanistan, that is a significant problem for Iran.

*Tasnim: Do you think that Daesh would be able to establish a foothold in Afghanistan given the fact that the Muslim people in the country are strongly opposed to them and their extremist ideologies?*

*Kortkamp:* You know this is a difficult question also because as we know Afghanistan is very tough terrain. The people have been through a quite a bit of war so many decades now of war. The economy I'm sure is terrible and there are probably a lot of people that would succumb to temptations of money and I would suspect that with the US helping Daesh, certainly, Saudis are probably helping Daesh, then you know, you have this situation where there could be a lot of money available to people to join that terrorist group and desperate people are more easily tempted by that. Also, you have the fragmentation and the weakness of Afghanistan’s government. You have, you know, just a warlord mentality that is present in much of the country and people might tend to go with a strong man that they feel can protect them or out of fear of needing to submit to a strong man. I'm struggling a bit because these are all very complicated issues in Afghanistan particularly you know is the graveyard of empires and nobody can really predict I think what is going to happen now but personally, I'm highly skeptical and cynical of what any plan of the US may be doing there. We'll just have to keep our eyes on it.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...-terrorist-groups-as-assets-american-activist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syria to Rejoin Arab League, Not to Surrender to Blackmail: Mekdad*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Syria's Deputy Foreign Minister Faisal Mekdad said those who attempt to impose conditions upon Syria for the nation’s eventual return to the Arab League will not succeed, as Damascus will never surrender to blackmail.*





"Those who are trying to ignore Syria or to impose conditions for its return to the Arab League will not succeed, since Syria does not surrender to blackmail," Mekdad said late on Sunday, SANA reported.

He added that the decisions that seek to do damage to Syria, particularly those made by other Arab countries, have been instructed by foreign states.

"We follow all developments related to Syria's return to the Arab League and to the resumption of (foreign) embassies' operation (in Syria). However, the pressure that we are facing at the regional level as well as the international arena challenges this process," Mekdad said, adding Damascus was "always optimistic" anyway, given the significant success it has reached in the process of its return to the Arab League.

Earlier, Arab League Secretary-General Ahmed Aboul Gheit asserted that Syria would be allowed to return to the Arab League if all other Arab states give their consent.

The most recent Arab League summit took place in Beirut, Lebanon, in late January. 

The 22-nation Arab League suspended Syria’s membership in 2011 after a foreign-backed war broke out in the country. Several member states then pulled their ambassadors from Damascus. Syria, one of the founding states of the bloc, condemned the decision.

In December 2018, the United Arab Emirates, a league member, became the first Persian Gulf country to reopen its embassy in the Syrian capital. Immediately afterward, Bahrain, another Arab League state, announced that it too would restore its diplomatic mission in Syria.

https://tn.ai/1939228


----------



## vizier

I hope this time there are precautions=recording systems(gps,video,radar tracks, strike footages etc.) for every artillery, uav, plane and similar otherwise if immediate disproofs are not present after a hts chem detonation Syria wont be able to make any further operations in Idlib and others would do this job of eliminating hts in Idlib with putins approval.
Worst case which is very possible is usa will bomb Syria again but this time much harder without waiting for any proofs.

Immediate disproofs should be present even for short range tank & low caliber artillery as well as heavy ones. Continious video footage(when firing and when not firing) can be recorded for many hours-days by another recorder-vehicle nearby video-recording other vehicles in its area, where vehicles are aiming against and time and place data also continiously recorded by gps-glonass.

Since it is continious video coverage the data can be continiously, periodically correlated with Russian etc. satellite pictures of the vehicles within that time and pictures of strike areas to show continious authenticity.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Bashar al Assad is the WINNER END OF THIS NONSENSE CONFLICT WHICH IS BETWEEN TURKS AND KURDS TAKE YOUR CONFLICT SOMWHERE ELSE BUT NOT IN ARAB COUNTRIES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Bashar al Assad is the WINNER END OF THIS NONSENSE CONFLICT WHICH IS BETWEEN TURKS AND KURDS TAKE YOUR CONFLICT SOMWHERE ELSE BUT NOT IN ARAB COUNTRIES



That the only obstacle. Otherwise Arabia would be a paradise. [emoji23]


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Taskforce said:


> That the only obstacle. Otherwise Arabia would be a paradise. [emoji23]


Why not as long as houthis, Iranians, Kurds, Israelis and Erdogan would not exist why not why not


----------



## 500

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Bashar al Assad is the WINNER END OF THIS NONSENSE CONFLICT WHICH IS BETWEEN TURKS AND KURDS TAKE YOUR CONFLICT SOMWHERE ELSE BUT NOT IN ARAB COUNTRIES


Assad is the winner.

Syria, Russia, Iran are losers of this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

500 said:


> Assad is the winner.
> 
> Syria, Russia, Iran are losers of this war.


Russians are the badest playing allies I have ever seen ! No wonder that they are powerful just because they are waving around their nukes and threatening others with them believe me without nukes they would not even take a breath in leningrad no more !


----------



## T-123456

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Why not as long as houthis, Iranians, Kurds, Israelis and Erdogan would not exist why not why not


You know sometimes,you really need to start using your brain.
There is no other race causing wars,killing each other for no reason then,you people.
90% of the world wide wars are caused by you Arabs and here you genius dare to blame others.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Taskforce said:


> That the only obstacle. Otherwise Arabia would be a paradise. [emoji23]


Quick geography lesson, Syria is located between the lavant and Mesopotamia, not Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Quick geography lesson, Syria is located between the lavant and Mesopotamia, not Arabia.


And where is the Levant located ? In the Arab Peninsula (Arabia)



T-123456 said:


> You know sometimes,you really need to start using your brain.
> There is no other race causing wars,killing each other for no reason then,you people.
> 90% of the world wide wars are caused by you Arabs and here you genius dare to blame others.


Houthis are supporterd by iran, isis (daesh) from turkey, Kurds from Israel now deal with it !



Pakhtoon yum said:


> Quick geography lesson, Syria is located between the lavant and Mesopotamia, not Arabia.


You'r just wasting you oxygen mate.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Swordbreaker12 said:


> And where is the Levant located ? In the Arab Peninsula (Arabia)
> 
> 
> Houthis are supporterd by iran, isis (daesh) from turkey, Kurds from Israel now deal with it !
> 
> 
> You'r just wasting you oxygen mate !


Lavant is from Israel to Syria.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Lavant is from Israel to Syria.


It belongs to the Arabian peninsula


----------



## T-123456

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Quick geography lesson, Syria is located between the lavant and Mesopotamia, not Arabia.


Quick history lesson,
Arabia(arab world),read in context.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T-123456 said:


> Quick history lesson,
> Arabia(arab world)



Nop. Romania. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Empire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

undertakerwwefan said:


> Nop. Romania.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Empire


Romania ??? You mean roman empire


----------



## T-123456

undertakerwwefan said:


> Nop. Romania.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Empire


Romania is a country in Europe idiot.


----------



## urienreghed

undertakerwwefan said:


> Nop. Romania.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Empire


AHah. Romania the funny part of that Romania name of the European country is coming from the "Roma city". People there have the same latin roots.
But NO: Roman empire was just occupying they were not tribes and the populations there are not the descendants of the latin people.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

urienreghed said:


> AHah. Romania the funny part of that Romania name of the European country is coming from the "Roma city". People there have the same latin roots.
> But NO: Roman empire was just occupying they were not tribes and the populations there are not the descendants of the latin people.


But you also forgot the gypsis who's names are also Roma and sinti


----------



## Saddam Hussein

T-123456 said:


> You know sometimes,you really need to start using your brain.
> There is no other race causing wars,killing each other for no reason then,you people.
> 90% of the world wide wars are caused by you Arabs and here you genius dare to blame others.



Your country is turning Arab, Kemal is gone and Erdogan spits on him everyday with his policies


----------



## urienreghed

CamelGuy said:


> Your country is turning Arab, Kemal is gone and Erdogan spits on him everyday with his policies


I am not sure someone could reach that level (or even 10%) of Kemal
He is probably the greatest personality of the region for the last century
@Swordbreaker12 roma for the people it comes from Indian (no match with Roma city but from Rama)
back to Syria

i agree with @500
Asad wins
Iran looses : again lot of money goes to Syria when Iran could use to improve the country and the life of Iranians (but of course who can expect a sick dictator like Khamenei to care about people of Iran )
Russia i don't know .. they still keep military base and showing they are a military solution since they were very successful (even more than Americans who totally failed to protect Iraq) so i would say as well
USA looses someway
Syria looses: until Asad didn't decide to give more democracy


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

T-123456 said:


> Quick history lesson,
> Arabia(arab world),read in context.


I said geography smart boi. It's called comprehension use it



Swordbreaker12 said:


> It belongs to the Arabian peninsula


No it doesnt, wtf are u high on?



Swordbreaker12 said:


> And where is the Levant located ? In the Arab Peninsula (Arabia)
> 
> 
> Houthis are supporterd by iran, isis (daesh) from turkey, Kurds from Israel now deal with it !
> 
> 
> You'r just wasting you oxygen mate.


The arabian peninsula is the arabian peninsula not the lavant. Who taught u geography, he should castrate himself


----------



## T-123456

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I said geography smart boi. It's called comprehension use it


Kid,dont comment on issues beyond your comprehension level.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I said geography smart boi. It's called comprehension use it
> 
> 
> No it doesnt, wtf are u high on?
> 
> 
> The arabian peninsula is the arabian peninsula not the lavant. Who taught u geography, he should castrate himself


On what should I be high on Geograph teacher? Levant countries and Iraq are all arabic speaking countries they also belong to the arabian peninsula


----------



## urienreghed

Swordbreaker12 said:


> On what should I be high on Geograph teacher? Levant countries and Iraq are all arabic speaking countries they also belong to the arabian peninsula


Arabic speaking doesn't mean Arabian peninsula. It can also mean no arab at all like berbers. 
Some lessons to finish this story:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Peninsula





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levant
Arabs make up roughly 74% of the population anyway . All because of the arab conquest long time ago. the old civilizations were annihilated to severely reduced. 

Anyway completely off topic. i am 3/4 celtic and i have ancestry of brythonic king. we, celtic people, we are not asking for a celtic region . for us, it is a stupid idea and completely for idiots and racists. what is important is the respect of our culture like any other cultures. Stop thinking "arab" that's really retarded behavior. think Iraq. think the interests of the ME region to be a better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

urienreghed said:


> Arabic speaking doesn't mean Arabian peninsula. It can also mean no arab at all like berbers.
> Some lessons to finish this story:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syria
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levant
> Arabs make up roughly 74% of the population anyway . All because of the arab conquest long time ago. the old civilizations were annihilated to severely reduced.
> 
> Anyway completely off topic. i am 3/4 celtic and i have ancestry of brythonic king. we, celtic people, we are not asking for a celtic region . for us, it is a stupid idea and completely for idiots and racists. what is important is the respect of our culture like any other cultures. Stop thinking "arab" that's really retarded behavior. think Iraq. think the interests of the ME region to be a better place.


That's your opinion! 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Plate


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Syria, Russia, Iran are losers of this war.


You exposed your denial because the real losers are the countries you didnt mention- Israel, US and Turkey.


----------



## urienreghed

Swordbreaker12 said:


> That's your opinion!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Plate


Dear , it is a tectonic plate name. It is not history . it is not country limits. it is not civilization . It is geology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

925boy said:


> You exposed your denial because the real losers are the countries you didnt mention- Israel, US and Turkey.


True, they have lost too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## urienreghed

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/05/...n=latest&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=collection


> Every declared presidential candidate in the Senate, and three other senators who are considering running, voted on Tuesday against a bill that, among other things, condemns Mr. Trump’s decision to withdraw American troops from Afghanistan and Syria. (You can read more about the legislation here.)





> The twist is that this is a rare issue on which, ideologically, Mr. Trump is more aligned with Democrats than Republicans — which creates an awkward political situation for the Democrats, who would not normally decline an opportunity to rebuke Mr. Trump.





> Even if the full bill were to pass the House, the troop withdrawal provision is nonbinding. It simply expresses Congress’s disapproval of Mr. Trump’s plans, and the president would then have to decide whether to buck his own party and bring troops home anyway.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

urienreghed said:


> Dear , it is a tectonic plate name. It is not history . it is not country limits. it is not civilization . It is geology.


Thank you, I dont have time for his idiotic statements. He knows he's wrong, it's his ego that wont admit it



T-123456 said:


> Kid,dont comment on issues beyond your comprehension level.


And you are whom to tell me what I can and what I cant do? You lose an argument and start crying, eh? Dont quote me again turk


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> You exposed your denial because the real losers are the countries you didnt mention- Israel, US and Turkey.


* Syrian army is destroyed.
* Syrian economy is destroyed.
* Iran's economy is in crisis and needs to spend billions each year merely to prolong Assad's regime agony.
* Israel is stronger than ever.


Conclusion: Israel lost Iran won.


----------



## SubWater

some guys here believed their own lies.
You remember me famous mulla nasruldin joke when he believed his own lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

One year ago US slaughtered Russians trying to attack SDF in Deir Ez Zor. Here confirmed killed:

1 Леонов Игорь Владимирович 29.11.1985
2 Апостол Владислав Иванович 13.01.1988
3 Ананьев Кирилл Борисович 31.01.1985
4 Бабин Евгений Александрович 20.06.1972
5 Багашев Константин Юрьевич 11.12.1970
6 Банников Игорь Владимирович 16.04.1988
7 Баскаков Евгений Валерьевич 01.01.1982
8 Важов Антон Юрьевич 01.10.1984
9 Ватолин Владимир Викторович 23.03.1980
10 Вертинский Владимир Викторович 13.06.1954
11 Винограденко Владимир Петрович 30.04.1967
12 Вислобоков Виталий Александрович14.04.1975
13 Гаврилов Руслан Николаевич 03.08.1983
14 Ганчеров Сергей Григорьевич 16.07.1992
15 Грачян Геворг 21.11.1980
16 Егоров Борис Евгеньевич 03.03.1973
17 Жалин Илья Александрович 12.04.1984
18 Жигалов Михаил Сергеевич 09.07.1987
19 Закаулов Ростислав Алексеевич 14.03.1990
20 Зобов Павел Владимирович 06.08.1993
21 Зыков Юрий Генадьевич 16.04.1977
22 Иващук Виктор Викторович 22.05.1983
23 Игнатьев Андрей Вячеславович 19.07.1985
24 Ильенко Дмитрий Юрьевич 28.05.1985
25 Калабухов Алексей Викторович 23.09.1975
26 Кастырин Андрей Алексеевич 01.10.1988
27 Кириченко Максим Александрович 27.06.1969
28 Колдунов Сергей Геннадьевич 06.12.1969
29 Конев Василий Александрович 16.05.1984
30 Кононов Анатолий Михайлович 20.08.1985
31 Короленко Олег Аркадьевич 22.07.1974
32 Косотуров Игорь Николаевич 30.12.1972
33 Кравченко Сергей Иванович 13.01.1976
34 Кудричев Василий Николаевич 04.12.1984
35 Кутсарь Артём Валентинович 24.01.1984
36 Ладыгин Алексей Владимирович 31.05.1992
37 Логинов Владимир Николаевич 05.04.1966
38 Лу Владимир Владимирович 24.09.1982
39 Лусников Александр Владимирович 25.09.1976
40 Макаров Сергей Юрьевич 20.09.1984
41 Манжиев Дорджи Борисович 15.07.1979
42 Матвеев Станислав Валерьевич 15.06.1979
43 Наливкин Алексей Леонидович 29.01.1977
44 Никулин Александр Андреевич 14.06.1992
45 Нуртдинов Ильсур Исмагилович 20.02.1982
46 Оганесян Роман Георгиевич 16.02.1976
47 Побережный Петр Васильевич 15.10.1976
48 Поротников Сергей Егорович 04.12.1961
49 Прокофьев Владимир Иванович 07.10.1992
50 Прошак Сергей Юрьевич 27.06.1990
51 Рассохин Илья Борисович 12.08.1978
52 Романов Андрей Вячеславович 19.04.1979
53 Рубанов Алексей Владимирович 17.03.1987
54 Светкин Евгений Владимирович 20.03.1986
55 Семушин Сергей Александрович 26.06.1988
56 Соломатов Степан Валентинович 20.09.1990
57 Спиридонов Евгений Николаевич 17.01.1987
58 Терещенко Олег Сергеевич 01.10.1982
59 Фешин Антон Васильевич 20.05.1981
60 Шадеркин Сергей Константинович 04.03.1991
61 Шатханов Алексей Петрович 21.02.1989
62 Шестеркин Денис Владимирович 18.08.1978
63 Шихов Алексей Васильевич 13.10.1991


----------



## Aramagedon

^ The Nasty bloodsucker zionist


----------



## urienreghed

I am not sure that giving a list of names of people dead is something nice. 
I don't understand why modos are not sensitive to this. 
So now we have to make fun and enjoy people dead and enjoy see their names?
Strange behavior.


----------



## 500

urienreghed said:


> I am not sure that giving a list of names of people dead is something nice.
> I don't understand why modos are not sensitive to this.
> So now we have to make fun and enjoy people dead and enjoy see their names?
> Strange behavior.


That was a sneak attack against an allied force. They are illegal mercenary thugs, who come to kill and torture for money. Most of them also illegally fought in Ukraine, they are responsible for over 10,000 deaths there. Several journalists who investigated them were murdered.


----------



## urienreghed

500 said:


> That was a sneak attack against an allied force. They are illegal mercenary thugs, who come to kill and torture for money. Most of them also illegally fought in Ukraine, they are responsible for over 10,000 deaths there. Several journalists who investigated them were murdered.


said like that .. i have to say you are right. sorry then not having understood that point.


----------



## Aramagedon

Never get fooled by a ha$bara troll.

Israel has about 15,000 paid trolls to wage cyber warfare against dissenting opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Never get fooled by a ha$bara troll.
> 
> Israel has about 15,000 paid trolls to wage cyber warfare against dissenting opinions.


Thanks for that information !



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Never get fooled by a ha$bara troll.
> 
> Israel has about 15,000 paid trolls to wage cyber warfare against dissenting opinions.


Finally something not against muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

@500 i'm worried you might be paid by the ISraeli govt because you argue for every group that pretended to be Syrian people's real friends, but turned out to be proxies for sophisticated foreign interests.

WHITE HELMETS ARE RATS!





Russia catalogues Syrian Rat equipment for Russians to see. Mr. @500 how did "rebels" get all this equipment?






500 said:


> * Syrian army is destroyed.


NO its not. Russia and IRan prevented it from collapsing due to serious foreign supplied terrorists' actions, including the failed ones your country provided. 


> * Syrian economy is destroyed.


Yes, due to FOREIGN TERRORISTS countries like yours backed up,weaponized and funded seriously. It is being rebuilt now that the war is over. No condition is permanent. Syria will bounce back.



> * Iran's economy is in crisis and needs to spend billions each year merely to prolong Assad's regime agony.
> * Israel is stronger than ever.


1) Iran is used to it 2) Oil and resilience will buffer Iran. 3) this isnt the first "crisis" so whats new about this one? especially considering international sanctions are not involved. 4) Iran's enemies are weaker or/and distracted or/and less motivated to destroy Iran as of today. FACTS!


.


> Conclusion: Israel lost Iran won.


if you guys won why are you still doing airstrikes weekly in Syria? If syrian army was destroyed already what new thing is there for IAF To destroy? face it- IDF looks stronger than it really is. you guys took pounding from hamas and PIJ the last time. you get excited by visible military actions that mean nothing in the grand scheme of things. we are onto you and we are not distracted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500 i'm worried you might be paid by the ISraeli govt because you argue for every group that pretended to be Syrian people's real friends, but turned out to be proxies for sophisticated foreign interests.
> 
> WHITE HELMETS ARE RATS!


Only Nazi scum call people rats.

White helmets saved thousands people who were slaughtered by Assad Hezbollah and Russia bombs.



> Russia catalogues Syrian Rat equipment for Russians to see. Mr. @500 how did "rebels" get all this equipment?


Most of it was captured from Assad.



> NO its not. Russia and IRan prevented it from collapsing due to serious foreign supplied terrorists' actions, including the failed ones your country provided.


It is destroyed. Prior the war it was 12 division army with 4800 tanks. Now its bunch of gangs. 



> Yes, due to FOREIGN TERRORISTS countries like yours backed up,weaponized and funded seriously. It is being rebuilt now that the war is over. No condition is permanent. Syria will bounce back.


Its destroyed due to Assad/Russia bombings and ethnic cleansings.



> 1) Iran is used to it 2) Oil and resilience will buffer Iran. 3) this isnt the first "crisis" so whats new about this one? especially considering international sanctions are not involved. 4) Iran's enemies are weaker or/and distracted or/and less motivated to destroy Iran as of today. FACTS!


Oil will be never 120$ again. And in decade electric cars and other technologies will reduce oil demand even more. Khamenai regime is doomed just like USSR.



> if you guys won why are you still doing airstrikes weekly in Syria? If syrian army was destroyed already what new thing is there for IAF To destroy? face it- IDF looks stronger than it really is. you guys took pounding from hamas and PIJ the last time. you get excited by visible military actions that mean nothing in the grand scheme of things. we are onto you and we are not distracted.


When we see some shipment we bomb it. Why not.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Oil will be never 120$ again. And in decade electric cars and other technologies will reduce oil demand even more. Khamenai re


How you produce electricity for those electric cars and trains ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> How you produce electricity for those electric cars and trains ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> View attachment 537929


No where near what fossil fuel produce.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> View attachment 537929



That's taking each wind turbine and multiplying by number of wind turbines. In reality wind turbines interfere with each other. Because they convert wind to electricity, and by conservation of energy, wind turbines downwind receive much less wind which got used up by wind turbines upwind. So total wind power is much less than the number calculated by grade school math.



Hack-Hook said:


> No where near what fossil fuel produce.



Fossil fuels is king. On Titan there is far more fossil fuels than there is on Earth. It will be tapped in future. 

*Titan Has More Oil Than Earth*

https://www.space.com/4968-titan-oil-earth.html


----------



## HAIDER

925boy said:


> @500 i'm worried you might be paid by the ISraeli govt because you argue for every group that pretended to be Syrian people's real friends, but turned out to be proxies for sophisticated foreign interests.
> 
> WHITE HELMETS ARE RATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia catalogues Syrian Rat equipment for Russians to see. Mr. @500 how did "rebels" get all this equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO its not. Russia and IRan prevented it from collapsing due to serious foreign supplied terrorists' actions, including the failed ones your country provided.
> 
> Yes, due to FOREIGN TERRORISTS countries like yours backed up,weaponized and funded seriously. It is being rebuilt now that the war is over. No condition is permanent. Syria will bounce back.
> 
> 
> 1) Iran is used to it 2) Oil and resilience will buffer Iran. 3) this isnt the first "crisis" so whats new about this one? especially considering international sanctions are not involved. 4) Iran's enemies are weaker or/and distracted or/and less motivated to destroy Iran as of today. FACTS!
> 
> 
> .
> if you guys won why are you still doing airstrikes weekly in Syria? If syrian army was destroyed already what new thing is there for IAF To destroy? face it- IDF looks stronger than it really is. you guys took pounding from hamas and PIJ the last time. you get excited by visible military actions that mean nothing in the grand scheme of things. we are onto you and we are not distracted.


Too many Chechan around white helmet ......


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> No where near what fossil fuel produce.


1) Check tendency. I did not say it will happen in 1 day I said it will take more than a decade.
2) Even today electricity is not produced from oil, only from gas.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Check tendency. I did not say it will happen in 1 day I said it will take more than a decade.
> 2) Even today electricity is not produced from oil, only from gas.


In More than one to two decade who has enough oil to export ? We only can export oil for 15 to 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Assad is a bad person but which leader in the Middle East isn’t? I rather have him win than some Islamist lunatic. 

More importantly, I like Assad winning to quell Erdogan’s Islamist agenda. Erdogan both failed abroad and domestically which means secularism wins in the Middle East. 

Syria is a clusterfuck. Everybody lost besides Israel and the US. And we shouldn’t blame these two countries. We should blame the Islamists. They made this possible. I hope one day secular leaders in ME can come together to prosecute these Islamists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HAIDER said:


> Too many Chechan around white helmet ......


Oh yes the real terrorists are the chechens


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Only Nazi scum call people rats.


You used 2 fallacies here:
1) Ad hominem(personal atack)
2) distracting from the argument
Which mean you have no real point. I have no other option but to assume i was right since you cant convince me otherwise.




> White helmets saved thousands people who were slaughtered by Assad Hezbollah and Russia bombs.


then why were they afraid to stay in Syria once the war ended its active phase? CUZ THEY KNEW THEY WERE FOREIGN AGENTS with a foreign agenda.




> Most of it was captured from Assad.


But what about the Israeli and american weapons there? was Assad also using those in large numbers? STOP LYING.




> It is destroyed. Prior the war it was 12 division army with 4800 tanks. Now its bunch of gangs.


No its not. Even Afghanistan's army that relies on and needs foreign support hasnt been destroyed from incompetence, low morale and attrition so how will we say SAA is destroyed? Even if it doesnt have 4800 tanks it doesnt mean its destroyed. If you want to call the leftover of the army+ loyalist militias "bunch of gangs", thats your opinion, which we know if often far from reality.




> Its destroyed due to Assad/Russia bombings and ethnic cleansings.


cause Assad+ Russia and Iran were just fighting themselves right? HA HA




> Oil will be never 120$ again


thats irrelevant since Iran does not need $120/barrel of oil to survive.

.


> And in decade electric cars and other technologies will reduce oil demand even more. Khamenai regime is doomed just like USSR.


and thats just fine since Iran has one of the most diversified oil-dependent economies in the ME(thanks to Sanctions). Iran embraces new technologies. If oil wont be needed why is Israel bullying Lebanon for oil found in the mediterranean? YOu say oil is not worth anything but yet your country is bullying other countries for it. make it make sense.





> When we see some shipment we bomb it. Why not.


replace shipment with Taliban and Israel with US and you will see the US has been saying the same thing. YOu can only win battles, but you wont win the war. Especially not against Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> You used 2 fallacies here:
> 1) Ad hominem(personal atack)
> 2) distracting from the argument
> Which mean you have no real point. I have no other option but to assume i was right since you cant convince me otherwise.


Don't cry, I said nothing personal. Only a Nazi scum calls poeple rats. 



> then why were they afraid to stay in Syria once the war ended its active phase? CUZ THEY KNEW THEY WERE FOREIGN AGENTS with a foreign agenda.


They don't afraid to Stay in Syria, but stay under the rule of Assad's brutal and sadistic dictatorship.



> But what about the Israeli and american weapons there? was Assad also using those in large numbers? STOP LYING.


1) There is no any Israeli weapons.
2) Some TOW missiles were supplied in 2014 - a year after massive invasion of Shia gangs from all over the world.



> No its not. Even Afghanistan's army that relies on and needs foreign support hasnt been destroyed from incompetence, low morale and attrition so how will we say SAA is destroyed? Even if it doesnt have 4800 tanks it doesnt mean its destroyed. If you want to call the leftover of the army+ loyalist militias "bunch of gangs", thats your opinion, which we know if often far from reality.


Afghanistan army never was strong. Syrian army was one of the strongest in the world. Now its a bunch of mostly foreign sectarian gangs.



> cause Assad+ Russia and Iran were just fighting themselves right? HA HA


Assad Russia and Iran were indiscriminately bombing towns for years. They leveled down most of the Homs , Aleppo, Deir Ez Zor, Damascus suburbs - industrial centers of Syria. 



> thats irrelevant since Iran does not need $120/barrel of oil to survive.


Its relevant because Iran wasted best times. In constant dollars Iran GDP per capita today is lower than it was 40 years ago during the Shah. Iran faces huge troubles now and they will only grow.



> and thats just fine since Iran has one of the most diversified oil-dependent economies in the ME(thanks to Sanctions). Iran embraces new technologies. If oil wont be needed why is Israel bullying Lebanon for oil found in the mediterranean? YOu say oil is not worth anything but yet your country is bullying other countries for it. make it make sense.


1) 80% of Iran export is oil and they are still very poor. Without oil Iran will be as poor as Zimbabwe.
2) Israel is not bullying Lebanon over any oil. Its Lebanon who is trying to claim Israeli oil, but they can only bark.



> replace shipment with Taliban and Israel with US and you will see the US has been saying the same thing. YOu can only win battles, but you wont win the war. Especially not against Iranian.


So Israel bombing Iranian shipments proves that Iran won the war? LOL You are so desperate.

Here something more about Assad Iran and Russia victory:


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai thugs killed at least 20 civilians in past 2 days. Some of them, burned alive (can't post here).


----------



## Swordbreaker12

500 said:


> Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai thugs killed at least 20 civilians in past 2 days. Some of them, burned alive (can't post here).


Most of them are foreign daeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Most of them are foreign daeshis


so innocent babies dont worth to talk, ok sir


----------



## SubWater

*I witnessed the purgatory of people trapped in Syria's Rukban camp*
Marwa Awad


Constant hunger and thirst haunt those stranded in the desert, where escape means paying vast sums to smugglers

Global development is supported by


About this content
Marwa Awad works for the World Food Programme in Syria

Wed 20 Feb 2019 06.39 ESTLast modified on Wed 20 Feb 2019 09.46 EST

Shares
245




More than 40,000 Syrians are stranded in the desert after fleeing from the conflict in Homs and Palmyra. All photographs: World Food Progamme
Between the southern border of Syria, Jordan and Iraq lies a stretch of land akin to purgatory. More than 40,000 people are stranded in Rukban, almost 300km from Damascus.

Families here are cut off from the world, facing hunger and lacking healthcare, transport and education.

At the height of the Syrian crisis, many Syrians fled their towns and villages in rural eastern Homs and Palmyra, and moved south to Rukban. Some hoped to cross into Jordan while others camped out in the rocky desert, aiming to return home once the fighting stops.

Four years later, those displaced are still in Rukban, dependent on lifesaving humanitarian assistance and praying for a solution to their plight. Their fate hangs in the balance following an announcement to open up a humanitarian corridor.

Last week, I visited the isolated settlement for the first time when the World Food Programme took part in a UN convoy to Rukban joined by the Syrian Arab Red Crescent. Over the course of eight days, the convoy distributed urgently needed food to feed the population in the settlement for one month, as well as nutrition to prevent malnutrition in 6,000 children.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
The Rukban settlement is in an isolated desert region. Nothing grows there, and the only food comes from the WFP’s monthly delivery
Other UN agencies delivered shelter, medical and sanitary supplies to a population withering away in the harsh winter of the Syrian desert and where the ground, caked with mud from torrential rains, immobilises everything, and nothing grows.

Around the corner of one mud hut, I ran into 10-year-old Bilal on a mission to collect rubbish for his family to burn to keep warm.

“I am constantly hungry and thirsty,” Bilal said, his face burned from the daily exposure to extremely cold temperatures and freezing windstorms. Trailing behind him was his friend Khaled, who was dragging the carcass of a small, dead dog tied to a rope. Khaled told me he has no other toys to play with as his parents cannot afford to buy him any.

Rukban is one of the most remote locations in Syria, extremely hard to reach. The majority of the families that have ended up there are of poor backgrounds, living in ragged tents, or structures made of mud that dissolve in heavy rain.

“Time stood still four years ago when I came to Rukban,” 18-year-old Rukia told me. “Hunger has tormented us and my family has survived on charity – and now this assistance.

“We came out here in 2014 to stay for a week or so until it was safe to go back to Palmyra. The weeks have turned into years and we are desperate to get out. I feel we are being punished for trying to survive.”

Six different tribes live inside Rukban, scattered across the 15km that make up the settlement. We drove far distances to reach the distribution sites that were set up to offload the humanitarian aid. At one of these, a sea of haggard faces – young and old women and men as well as children – lined up to collect their aid packages.

People who have tried to leave Rukban spoke of smugglers demanding large sums of money to take them back into Syria. Yet with poverty the norm in the settlement and very few jobs around, the majority cannot afford to do this.

The camp’s economy runs on a few traders who smuggle in food and basic household items and sell them at very high prices. The cost of bread alone is eight times what it is in Damascus. Medicine is in very short supply and not a single doctor exists in the camp, leaving the entire population in the hands of untrained and inexperienced nurses.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
A small boy walks past the mud wall of a dwelling in Rukban settlement, near the southern border of Syria
To survive the harsh winter, families send out their children to rummage through rubbish dumps for plastic and other material to burn, as the cost of firewood is beyond anyone’s reach.

With nothing to do except for roaming the desert and helping parents with fetching water or plastic, children inside Rukban risk becoming a lost generation. Education is almost non-existent in the settlement and the few makeshift classrooms that have been set up are too far away for many mothers to send their kids to.

“I fear for my children and the children stuck here. There’s no structure to their day and they are getting used to being idle and illiterate,” one man said to me.

UN agencies have brought educational supplies into Rukban as well as vaccines to support children. However, these supplies will run out. It is essential that humanitarians can continue to reach the 40,000 people in Rukban in a regular and sustained manner to address their needs and prevent further deterioration of their conditions until a viable solution is found to ease their suffering without jeopardising their safety.

_• Marwa Awad, working with the World Food Programme in Syria, was among the humanitarian representatives recently allowed into the remote settlement of Rukban, or “the Berm”, along Syria’s border with Jordan_
https://www.theguardian.com/global-...20/plight-children-rukban-heartbreaking-syria


----------



## 500

Since Iran-Russia-Turkey summit week ago Assadists are daily shelling Idlib and kill 5-10 civilians each day. Today they killed 7 including little kids.


----------



## SubWater

do not attend by noises.
End of Terrorists and Al Joulani gangs in Idlib is near.
Syria and Syrian propel will united again.

now Terrorists only remain in Idlib and Al tanf area.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Syrian_Civil_War_detailed_map


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> do not attend by noises.
> End of Terrorists and Al Joulani gangs in Idlib is near.
> Syria and Syrian propel will united again.
> 
> now Terrorists only remain in Idlib and Al tanf area.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Syrian_Civil_War_detailed_map


Your indiscriminate shellings of towns does not kill a single Julani man, but kills dozens of civilians. What u are doing is pure terrorism and nothing else.






Like Russia bombed Afghanistan for 11 years and then was defeated same will happen to u. The only question is how many civilians u will slaughter before u return back to ur hole.


----------



## 500

Two pics from today. 

Children killed by Assad aka Khamenai forces in Idlib:





Rejoicing the slaughter: 





In total 8 children were killed today.


----------



## timmy_area51

Syrian war was to Iraq and Afghanistan , what Laos and Cambodia were to Vietnam .


----------



## 500

No day without murder. More children killed in their beds today.


----------



## 500

*Cowering next to her dead sister: Little girl lies covered in blood under rubble after latest bombardment by Assad's regime in rebel-held Syrian province*

*WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT 
*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-rubble-latest-bombardment-Assad-regime.html


----------



## 500

They keep indiscriminate bombings. Towns are far from the frontline. The only purpose is terrorize civilians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101238800708239360


----------



## vizier

500 said:


> They keep indiscriminate bombings. Towns are far from the frontline. The only purpose is terrorize civilians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101238800708239360



İ have to partially agree this time.the focus has to be on frontlines and defensive
Syria needs to question the target planners.

Syria will have a limited say for future major military operations against hts if hts makes any future provocations against anyone in idlib unless collateral damage issues and planning is changed and this made clear. They need to make it clear by all means that refugee flow wont happen for a joint operation against hts.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> They keep indiscriminate bombings. Towns are far from the frontline. The only purpose is terrorize civilians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101238800708239360



Welcome to war.


----------



## like_a_boss

khamenei will never betray his satraps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

like_a_boss said:


> khamenei will never betray his satraps
> 
> View attachment 543731


Excellent picture.

Egypt is OK and Syria totally destroyed with 12 million refugees and 1 million dead. Khamenaists destroyed entire country to save the throne of one inbred dictator. And they are proud of it. 

Khan Sheikhoun is reduced to rubbles with indiscriminate sadistic attacks:






Town is full of civilians and far from frontlines. Just pure terror.

Rebels meanwhile killed 20 Assadists in raid.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Excellent picture.
> 
> Egypt is OK and Syria totally destroyed with 12 million refugees and 1 million dead. Khamenaists destroyed entire country to save the throne of one inbred dictator. And they are proud of it.
> 
> Khan Sheikhoun is reduced to rubbles with indiscriminate sadistic attacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town is full of civilians and far from frontlines. Just pure terror.
> 
> Rebels meanwhile killed 20 Assadists in raid.


Europe or Israel or USA or any other who is crying for Terrorists can keep them.
Terrorists do not have any place in Syria future. period.
Syrian government is fighting with Al-qaeda which have control over Idlib and keep civilians as hostage.
like east Hajjin in deralzhor.

I like to see how Arab and western countries betrayed Terrorists in Idlib.
few years ago, these thugs dreaming about Shi'a and alavi wives but now, they don't have any place to go except hell.
The only choice that they have is Syrian justice.

God bless Iran-Syrian alliance


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Town is full of civilians and far from frontlines. Just pure terror.



This is war. War is supposed to be like this.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103365934281052160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103357909449216004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Syrian Kurds want secure border strip, reject Turkish 'safe zone'

Ellen Francis

MARCH 8, 2019

QAMISHLI, Syria (Reuters) - The Kurdish-led authorities in northern Syria want a multinational force to deploy at the Turkish border and reject the creation of a large “safe zone” that Turkey hopes to control, a Kurdish politician told Reuters.

Fawza Youssef said the Kurdish-led authorities have proposed their idea in talks with U.S. officials while stressing the need for continued joint efforts against Islamic State, which is on the brink of losing its last enclave in eastern Syria.

The proposal for a deployment at the border aims to counter Turkey’s demand for a “safe zone” under its control - an idea that is out of the question for the main Syrian Kurdish groups that fear Turkish plans to attack their region.

The question of security arrangements for northern Syria has been brought into focus by the looming territorial defeat of Islamic State in parts of Syria where the United States and its allies have deployed to battle the jihadists.

The Kurdish-led authorities, the main U.S. partner in Syria, were left scrambling for a strategy to protect their region from Turkey in December when President Donald Trump abruptly declared his intention to withdraw all U.S. forces.

Since then, the U.S. has partially reversed that decision and will keep 200 troops in Syria to join what is expected to be a total commitment of about 800 to 1,500 troops from European allies to set up and observe a safe zone in the northeast.

Turkey considers the Syrian Kurdish YPG militia to be a terrorist group indistinguishable from the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) which has fought an insurgency inside Turkey since the 1980s.

Ankara, which already controls a chunk of northwestern Syria, has repeatedly threatened to attack the northeast. But the U.S. presence has frustrated its plans.

The Kurdish-led authorities reject the idea of a big “safe zone” because it would envelop Syrian towns and cities that are located right at the border, Youssef said. Instead, they are proposing arrangements for a “border strip”.

“This border strip - we do not call it a safe zone - must guarantee security for both sides with international peacekeeping forces, we believe this would be a moderate solution,” she told Reuters in an interview in Qamishli.

“This is our view. There are meetings between American officials and the Turks in recent days too. We don’t know what was discussed or what happened, but so far we have proposed this issue in this form,” she said.

“The main point we focus on in this matter is that our areas are (already) safe zones.”

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said on Wednesday his government could not accept anyone but Turkey taking control of the safe zone.

Youssef said a multinational force at the border “can be a guarantor for both sides, for the Turkish side and for ours”. “In the first place, we are the ones suffering from threats, not the Turkish side,” she said.

The prospect of the U.S. withdrawal prompted the Kurdish-led administration to seek new talks with Damascus with the aim of striking a political deal that would safeguard their autonomy and provide security guarantees against any Turkish attack.

Youssef indicated there had been no progress.

“Before any of this happened, we have several initiatives to try to reach a settlement over administrative, political, cultural and other affairs with the regime. So far, the regime has not been responsive with any positive step,” she said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-strip-reject-turkish-safe-zone-idUSKCN1QP1BE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104068516284633090


----------



## SubWater

What happened to Zionists members of forum????
Why do you stop attacking Syria????
I missed your Analysis these days !!!!


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104840540418379778
@500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> What happened to Zionists members of forum????
> Why do you stop attacking Syria????
> I missed your Analysis these days !!!!


You are attacking Syria on daily basis. Over 13 million Syrians either killed or expelled from their houses. But this is not enough for u, u want more and more blood. Vampire pedophiles.

This is Khan Sheikhun, town full of civilians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104861471509565445


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105165262666506240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105159509545271297
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krasnopol_(weapon_system)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Here rounds became bombs...awesome


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Signalian said:


> Here rounds became bombs...awesome



It bombs people so it's a bomb.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries burning Tamanah village:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAB-2.5SM thermite cluster bombs:
> 
> View attachment 546120
> 
> 
> Now they are bombing Idlib city as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they expelled millions of people to Idlib, now they are killing them in Idlib.


If they’re killing terrorists u have expelled millions of palestinians from their territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> If they’re killing terrorists u have expelled millions of palestinians from their territory.


Arab population of Palestine:

1880 - 400 K
1947 - 1300 K
2018 - 7000 k


----------



## Aramagedon

In the Meanwhile:




















https://ifamericaknew.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> In the Meanwhile:
> 
> View attachment 546135
> 
> View attachment 546136
> 
> 
> View attachment 546134
> 
> View attachment 546133
> 
> 
> https://ifamericaknew.org/


In 30 years of Intifadas were were killed 10 thousand Palestinians.
In 8 years of Syrian revolt Khamenai mercenaries slaughtered half million people, expelled 12 million, over 1 million died as result of Khamenai scorched earth policies. 

The only crime of Syrians was that they refused to bow to Assad pagan statues.


----------



## 50cent

Turkey has given full permission to saa for controlling thease rats gangs in idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Wrong title of the thread.
Moderators of defence.pk are trying to give wrong impression, that Syrian destruction and crimes are a result of civil war.
It was most certainly a foreign imposed sectarian war, lead by Iran and Pakistani /Afghan slaves of IRGC.

Iran regime played ‘a major role in destabilising Syria’
_Iran has contributed to destabilising Syria by providing long-term support to bring militias from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan, and to mobilise them in Syria to fight 
What a shame for Pakistan that Arabs recognize us as baby killers._

I wonder how those Hizbis of Pakistani origin behave when they see an Arab.
I remember the propaganda from certain quarters, at the time of IMCTC formation.


----------



## Aramagedon

BATMAN said:


> Wrong title of the thread.
> Moderators of defence.pk are trying to give wrong impression, that Syrian destruction and crimes are a result of civil war.
> It was most certainly a foreign imposed sectarian war, lead by Iran and Pakistani /Afghan slaves of IRGC.
> 
> Iran regime played ‘a major role in destabilising Syria’
> _Iran has contributed to destabilising Syria by providing long-term support to bring militias from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan, and to mobilise them in Syria to fight
> What a shame for Pakistan that Arabs recognize us as baby killers._
> 
> I wonder how those Hizbis of Pakistani origin behave when they see a Arab.


You mean *Al-Qaeda*, *ISIL*, *Al-Nusra*, *Tahri Al-Sham*, and....?


You hold a donkey brain.. And sorry for insulting donkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> You mean *Al-Qaeda*, *ISIL*, *Al-Nusra*, *Tahri Al-Sham*, and....?
> 
> 
> You hold a donkey brain.. And sorry for insulting donkeys.


He said nothing wrong about Iran. Iran has a led a campaign of murder and rape against Sunnis throughout the middle east through it's allies, terrorist militias and armed forces.

He doesn't have a donkey brain, you're just resorting to insults because you can't argue against his post.

Iran has recently openly picked a fight with Pakistan too, I assure that you won't find us as easy to take out like you have done with sunnis in Syria.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Arab population of Palestine:
> 
> 1880 - 400 K
> 1947 - 1300 K
> 2018 - 7000 k


come 70 years later and you see the population of Idlib is 70milion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106650421244784645

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## urienreghed

BATMAN said:


> Iran regime played ‘a major role in destabilising Syria’
> _Iran has contributed to destabilising Syria by providing long-term support to bring militias from Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan, and to mobilise them in Syria to fight
> What a shame for Pakistan that Arabs recognize us as baby killers._
> .


Bahrain source man . great the people who hate Iran blame Iran . 

Strange even here we say tht this is a civil war. 
Maybe Westerns are paid by Iranians. 

Man it is sad some people are such stuborn by their hatred. 

Iran is involved clearly but the war is not because of Iran . it is because of Asad, and the xtremist groups who replace the good guys the good rebels; the saudi , qatar and gulf countries sponsored the bad guys. Iran helped a dictator 
but even them they did less than Russians

still strange i see people obsessed wiht Iran not Russia . 
damned guys you are terribly high on being a high level of hatred and being not honest

you call yourself muslims? you are fake ones. you insult Islam every day with your cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

urienreghed said:


> Bahrain source man . great the people who hate Iran blame Iran .
> 
> Strange even here we say tht this is a civil war.
> Maybe Westerns are paid by Iranians.
> 
> Man it is sad some people are such stuborn by their hatred.
> 
> Iran is involved clearly but the war is not because of Iran . it is because of Asad, and the xtremist groups who replace the good guys the good rebels; the saudi , qatar and gulf countries sponsored the bad guys. Iran helped a dictator
> but even them they did less than Russians
> 
> still strange i see people obsessed wiht Iran not Russia .
> damned guys you are terribly high on being a high level of hatred and being not honest
> 
> you call yourself muslims? you are fake ones. you insult Islam every day with your cheat.



Dude tell me where does Yemenis live? In larger middleast.
I can take their word more than anyone else.
BTW, i have personally interviewed Yemenis working in middleast.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> come 70 years later and you see the population of Idlib is 70milion


In 70 years both sadistic genocidal Khamenai and Assad regimes will be removed.

Find the difference:


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In 70 years both sadistic genocidal Khamenai and Assad regimes will be removed.
> 
> Find the difference:
> 
> View attachment 547841
> View attachment 547842


I don't knew about the first part but about the population OK in 60 year I show the population growth of the area as you did the same


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> I don't knew about the first part but about the population OK in 60 year I show the population growth of the area as you did the same


As u can see, despite two Intifadas, two waves of suicide terror, despite thousands of rockets launched at Israel's cities... Palestinian population was steadily growing.

On the other hand Syrians who only asked for freedom and dignity were mercilessly slaughtered by your sadistic regime.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> On the other hand Syrians who only asked for freedom and dignity were mercilessly slaughtered by your sadistic regime.


As you can see you are comparing apple and orange and the funny part is that you think we cant see what you are doing .
in those times you mentioned the war was at most 2-3 month , in Syria the cannibals put the country in the state of civil war . in several year we can look at the charts and see how shallow your argument was

by the way syrian Civil war started in March 2011 but your chart show Syria population began declining from 2010 , I suggest you look for another reason for that. maybe biological warfare by one westernly enemy country


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> As you can see you are comparing apple and orange and the funny part is that you think we cant see what you are doing .
> in those times you mentioned the war was at most 2-3 month , in Syria the cannibals put the country in the state of civil war . in several year we can look at the charts and see how shallow your argument was


The state of civil war was created by pedophile Assad, who:
1) Made an illegal coup.
2) Turned Syria into corrupt sadistic sectarian dictatorship for over 40 years.
3) When Syrians started demonstrations they started sadistic slaughter.
4) When soldiers refused to shot demonstrants and defected they started artillery shelling and barrel bombs.

Half million Syrians slaughtered.
Over million Syrians died as result of scorched earth policies.
12 million Syrians expelled from their houses.

All that you did in order to keep one inbred dictator on his throne.



> by the way syrian Civil war started in March 2011 but your chart show Syria population began declining from 2010


No from 2011.

https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...0000&tend=1269036000000&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> The state of civil war was created by pedophile Assad, who:
> 1) Made an illegal coup.
> 2) Turned Syria into corrupt sadistic sectarian dictatorship for over 40 years.
> 3) When Syrians started demonstrations they started sadistic slaughter.
> 4) When soldiers refused to shot demonstrants and defected they started artillery shelling and barrel bombs.


First Bashar never ever participate in any coup
he didn't rule for 40 year and he Syria was never a sectarian state it was a secular one.
and incidentally when those foreign Syrian started to demonstrate they were so peaceful that the number of dead police force was equal to the dead civilian
and go and look up on which year the use of barrel bombs started


500 said:


> Half million Syrians slaughtered.
> Over million Syrians died as result of scorched earth policies.
> 12 million Syrians expelled from their houses.


again the data from the guy with a shop in London. and yes we all knew all the people that Assad supporter killed were innocent civilian and the foreign terrorists and cannibals only killed soldiers .
by the way I wonder how many people escaped from the areas who were under control of the blood thirsty and inhuman Assad.
the dictators were chosen in election and the FSA and cannibals were so sure of themselves their precondition for peace was not Assad must not participate in the election after peace



500 said:


> No from 2011.
> 
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...0000&tend=1269036000000&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false


the chart clearly shows the Syria population start to decline from 2010 while civil war started in 2011 by the way if you look more closely you see the growth in population decreased dramatically in 2009 (it become half) and now I'm more convinced some dirty trick from a country west of Syria who is in war with Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> First Bashar never ever participate in any coup
> he didn't rule for 40 year


His dad did. Thats same regime he inherited just like Kim Jung Un (another ur pagan phallic worshiping ally).



> and he Syria was never a sectarian state it was a secular one.


Syria is ruled by army and all generals are Alawi, despite they are only 12% of the population. Assad's Syria is the most sectarian country on earth.



> and incidentally when those foreign Syrian started to demonstrate they were so peaceful that the number of dead police force was equal to the dead civilian
> and go and look up on which year the use of barrel bombs started


Policemen were killed by Assad for refusing to shoot people.








> again the data from the guy with a shop in London. and yes we all knew all the people that Assad supporter killed were innocent civilian and the foreign terrorists and cannibals only killed soldiers .
> by the way I wonder how many people escaped from the areas who were under control of the blood thirsty and inhuman Assad.
> the dictators were chosen in election and the FSA and cannibals were so sure of themselves their precondition for peace was not Assad must not participate in the election after peace


I use UN data. Assad aka Khamenai tactics is to bomb rebel areas to kill and expell people. They already slaughtered and expelled over 13 million people in this way. Now they continue same tactics in Idlib.



> the chart clearly shows the Syria population start to decline from 2010


No u obviously have eye problem.

https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...0000&tend=1269036000000&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false

Today Assad aka Khamenai thugs killed woman and 2 kids in Idlib. These pedophiles will never stop the slaughter.


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB reports from Kurdish-controlled YPG terrorist areas in Syria / Interview with terrorist YPG commander in the headquarters in Manbij / imges from Manbij, Tal-rifaat. Afreen / Euphrates river / illegal U.S American military bases in Syria / Documentary on American betrayal of Kurdish YPG terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Syria is ruled by army and all generals are Alawi, despite they are only 12% of the population. Assad's Syria is the most sectarian country on earth.


They are not 


500 said:


> His dad did. Thats same regime he inherited just like Kim Jung Un (another ur pagan phallic worshiping ally).


He offered an election under international watch the opposition in their arrogance taught they have upper hand and refused it. And the crime of father can't be written in the name of the son.


500 said:


> Policemen were killed by Assad for refusing to shoot people.


Yeah sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> They are not


Of course they are.









> He offered an election under international watch the opposition in their arrogance taught they have upper hand and refused it. And the crime of father can't be written in the name of the son.


Assads ruled 40 years and in that 40 years thenever made anything even remotely reminding elections.



> Yeah sure


Yes sure. Thats why he invited thugs from al over the world to slaughter own population.

Half million Syrians slaughtered.
Over million Syrians died as result of scorched earth policies.
12 million Syrians expelled from their houses.

All that you did to keep one inbred dictator on his throne. You are most thick sadists in human history.

Today Khamenai aka Assad aka Putin thugs killed 4 kids and father in Idlib. Far for frontlines, just for fun.

https://twitter.com/worldonalert


----------



## 500

15 civilians including 4 children murdered in Idlib by Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries.


----------



## urienreghed

a bit of education about "aka" "aka" 
https://syrianobserver.com/EN/features/49024/russia-curbs-maher-al-assads-influence.html


----------



## 500

urienreghed said:


> a bit of education about "aka" "aka"
> https://syrianobserver.com/EN/features/49024/russia-curbs-maher-al-assads-influence.html


They may argue with each other like mafia groups, but when it comes to killing Syrians they are well united.

In past days slaughter reduced instead 10 people a day they kill 1-2 a day.






Those who fled from Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin bombings are suffering in tents:


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Those who fled from Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin bombings are suffering in tents:


Hey aka girl
They are free to return Syria again, Syrian government welcome their return.
Instead nagging go and help them or give them Israeli nationality or American or any other you like.

The best solution in my mind is free Idlib from Al-Nusra(Al-Qaede branch) then they can come back to their homes. They flee from Al-Qaede.


----------



## 500

Today Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 4 civilians in Idlib including two women and 1 small child. They are doing it just for fun.



SubWater said:


> They are free to return Syria again, Syrian government welcome their return.


Those few who dared to return were arrested tortured and killed.


----------



## 500

Another massacre by Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries. 15 civilians mostly children slaughtered in Kafr Nabi and Kafranbel. Far from frontlines. Just for fun. Some people still argue that they somehow better than ISIS.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Those few who dared to return were arrested tortured and killed.


Not true, most of the people who returned see Syrian warm welcome.
Only those who committed crime, face justice.

Idlib solution is Syrian government operation to free it from Al Nusra. Otherwise we see Al Nusra bombing and killing of Syrian people at Idlib and unfair blame on Syrians government.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Not true, most of the people who returned see Syrian warm welcome.
> Only those who committed crime, face justice.
> 
> Idlib solution is Syrian government operation to free it from Al Nusra. Otherwise we see Al Nusra bombing and killing of Syrian people at Idlib and unfair blame on Syrians government.


This UN chart shows that there is no any return of refugees:

https://data2.unhcr.org/en/situations/syria

The reason is simple: those few who are returning are arrested, tortured and killed. Anyhow that daily slaughter in Idlib done by Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries does not have any justification and is nothing but terror and war crime.

By the way, yesterday there was 2nd anniversary of Khan Sheikhun chemical slaughter. When Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin gassed to death more than 100 civilians including dozens of kids.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Images of Syria before Masonic Wahhabi Yankee Revolution:*

https://www.boredpanda.com/before-a...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic

So sad that a country is destroyed because of mindless wahhabi baboons who are fed by Yankees, Zionists & Saudi regime to establish greater israel and stray millions of Arabs for sake of their Zionist masters.





An image that worth 100,000 words.


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Images of Syria before Masonic Wahhabi Yankee Revolution:*
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/before-a...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
> 
> So sad that a country is destroyed because of mindless wahhabi baboons who are fed by Yankees, Zionists & Saudi regime to establish greater israel and stray millions of Arabs for sake of their Zionist masters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image that worth 100,000 words.
> View attachment 551581


Yesterday Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin murdered 4 innocent civilians including mother and small child. Instead to condemn this disgusting daily slaughter u post idiotic cartoons. What a yickie person.


----------



## urienreghed

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> An image that worth 100,000 words.
> View attachment 551581


reported. sad to see that in the forum.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Yesterday Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin murdered 4 innocent civilians including mother and small child. Instead to condemn this disgusting daily slaughter u post idiotic cartoons. What a yickie person.


Why you don’t condemn thousands of Yemenis that are getting killed and millions who are in famine and food shortage by Sudis and Americans?

Why you don’t ever condemn Wahhabi terrorists aka zombies in Syria ?


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Why you don’t condemn thousands of Yemenis that are getting killed and millions who are in famine and food shortage by Sudis and Americans?
> 
> Why you don’t ever condemn Wahhabi terrorists aka zombies in Syria ?


Because I dont buy ur nonsense propaganda:

1) There are no towns under siege in Yemen like Ghouta, Aleppo, Madaya etc
2) There are no destroyed towns in Yemen like Daraya, Aleppo etc
3) There is no ethnic cleansing in Yemen and millions of refugees.
4) There is no indiscriminate bombing in Yemen.
5) There is no gassing in Yemen like ur thugs do in Syria.

This is Sana in midst of the war:











This is Daraya:







Today your thugs slaughtered another 10 people in Neirob, Saraqib and Hawin. What u commit is daily indiscriminate slaughter just for sake of slaughter.

And u should have in mind that Saudis have 100 times stronger air force than Assad so they could level Sana in 1 day if they wished. And u still have a nerve to complain.


----------



## urienreghed

@500 propaganda what else 
https://www.amnesty.org/en/countries/middle-east-and-north-africa/yemen/

for Syria , what didn't help as well , with Iranian and Russian support to dictator,
it is also the salafi extremists going there and some MB groups too that were not the best nice guys like the first opposition in Syria. What happened to the good guys in Syria : they were cheated by some foreign countries of the region.

by the way can you explain me why your country doesn't help the Syrian resistance? 
do you agree Israel did nothing to help take away Assad?


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Because I dont buy ur nonsense propaganda:
> 
> 1) There are no towns under siege in Yemen like Ghouta, Aleppo, Madaya etc
> 2) There are no destroyed towns in Yemen like Daraya, Aleppo etc
> 3) There is no ethnic cleansing in Yemen and millions of refugees.
> 4) There is no indiscriminate bombing in Yemen.
> 5) There is no gassing in Yemen like ur thugs do in Syria.
> 
> This is Sana in midst of the war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Daraya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today your thugs slaughtered another 10 people in Neirob, Saraqib and Hawin. What u commit is daily indiscriminate slaughter just for sake of slaughter.
> 
> And u should have in mind that Saudis have 100 times stronger air force than Assad so they could level Sana in 1 day if they wished. And u still have a nerve to complain.


Your wahhabi terrorists brought this misery to Syria And Syria will be cleanised until the last jihadi terrorist.







Probabley these cannibals should look for real democracy in PGCC clan ruling countries which are unique in the world !!!!!

Or they should attack i$rael and free al-Quds, but dogs never bite hands of their own masters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Your wahhabi terrorists brought this misery to Syria And Syria will be cleanised until the last jihadi terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probabley these cannibals should look for real democracy in PGCC clan ruling countries which are unique in the world !!!!!
> 
> Or they should attack i$rael and free al-Quds, but dogs never bite hands of their own masters...


You slaughtered over one million people and expelled over 12 million people to keep inbred corrupt dictator on his throne. Similar tactics was used by Russians in Afghanistan and it failed.











Every month of Assad costs hundreds of millions of dollars to ur crippled economy. And once u go back home with ur mercenary thugs Assad will fall. So only a question of time.



urienreghed said:


> @500 propaganda what else
> https://www.amnesty.org/en/countries/middle-east-and-north-africa/yemen/
> 
> for Syria , what didn't help as well , with Iranian and Russian support to dictator,
> it is also the salafi extremists going there and some MB groups too that were not the best nice guys like the first opposition in Syria. What happened to the good guys in Syria : they were cheated by some foreign countries of the region.
> 
> by the way can you explain me why your country doesn't help the Syrian resistance?
> do you agree Israel did nothing to help take away Assad?


These are facts:

1) There are no towns under siege in Yemen like Ghouta, Aleppo, Madaya etc
2) There are no destroyed towns in Yemen like Daraya, Aleppo etc
3) There is no ethnic cleansing in Yemen and millions of refugees.
4) There is no indiscriminate bombing in Yemen.
5) There is no gassing in Yemen like ur thugs do in Syria.









See the difference?


----------



## urienreghed

you understand you put 2015? 
ahah

could you answer my questions pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> You slaughtered over one million people and expelled over 12 million people to keep inbred corrupt dictator on his throne. Similar tactics was used by Russians in Afghanistan and it failed.
> 
> View attachment 551880
> 
> 
> View attachment 551881
> 
> 
> Every month of Assad costs hundreds of millions of dollars to ur crippled economy. And once u go back home with ur mercenary thugs Assad will fall. So only a question of time.
> 
> 
> These are facts:
> 
> 1) There are no towns under siege in Yemen like Ghouta, Aleppo, Madaya etc
> 2) There are no destroyed towns in Yemen like Daraya, Aleppo etc
> 3) There is no ethnic cleansing in Yemen and millions of refugees.
> 4) There is no indiscriminate bombing in Yemen.
> 5) There is no gassing in Yemen like ur thugs do in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 551882
> View attachment 551883
> 
> 
> See the difference?


First we send all of these Suadi, American jewish made terrorists to hell then we go to home.






Israel-Saudi tactical nuke weapons on Yemen people:






One of tens avaible videos on internet liar runty hasbara troll.

That's what happens when zionists give such weapons to saudi animals to test them on yemeni people for their greater israel project.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Because I dont buy ur nonsense propaganda:
> 
> 1) There are no towns under siege in Yemen like Ghouta, Aleppo, Madaya etc
> 2) There are no destroyed towns in Yemen like Daraya, Aleppo etc
> 3) There is no ethnic cleansing in Yemen and millions of refugees.
> 4) There is no indiscriminate bombing in Yemen.
> 5) There is no gassing in Yemen like ur thugs do in Syria.
> 
> This is Sana in midst of the war:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Daraya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today your thugs slaughtered another 10 people in Neirob, Saraqib and Hawin. What u commit is daily indiscriminate slaughter just for sake of slaughter.
> 
> And u should have in mind that Saudis have 100 times stronger air force than Assad so they could level Sana in 1 day if they wished. And u still have a nerve to complain.


United nation says, Yemen is worst human disaster that happened in recent history.
Millions of people are suffering from hunger and disaster, death is every where in Yemen.
Yemenis do not have any place to run, they are not next to Europe to run there.
They are under complete siege by American navy. Americans do not allow any humanitarian aid or ship or plane enter Yemen.
see below Video from yesterday, American plane bombed school and killed many girls.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115060557743304704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115067728061194242

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The Natanyahoo zionist beast is only paid to support salafi terrorists in Syria and he doesn’t give a damn about Muslim lives in other countries even if 2/3 of them are in famin by Yankees & Sudis ....

These zionist bloodsuckers use tactical nukes in Yemen but cry about Assad.



SubWater said:


> United nation says, Yemen is worst human disaster that happened in recent history.
> Millions of people are suffering from hunger and disaster, death is every where in Yemen.
> Yemenis do not have any place to run, they are not next to Europe to run there.
> They are under complete siege by American navy. Americans do not allow any humanitarian aid or ship or plane enter Yemen.
> see below Video from yesterday, American plane bombed school and killed many girls.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115060557743304704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115067728061194242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> United nation says, Yemen is worst human disaster that happened in recent history.
> Millions of people are suffering from hunger and disaster, death is every where in Yemen.
> Yemenis do not have any place to run, they are not next to Europe to run there.
> They are under complete siege by American navy. Americans do not allow any humanitarian aid or ship or plane enter Yemen.
> see below Video from yesterday, American plane bombed school and killed many girls.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115060557743304704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115067728061194242


Here the facts:











Whats going in Syria is nothing but GENOCIDE, comparing it to war in Yemen is totally sick.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Here the facts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going in Syria is nothing but GENOCIDE, comparing it to war in Yemen is totally sick.



Both are way over populated.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Here the facts:


Fact: lol
lie


----------



## Aramagedon

*Russian warships unleash cruise missile strikes across western Idlib*





BEIRUT, LEBANON (3:45 P.M.) – Russian warships off the coast of the Mediterranean Sea carried out a series of cruise missile strikes on the jihadist rebel positions in the western countryside of the Idlib Governorate.

According to reports from Latakia, the Russian warhships fired several cruise missiles towards the positions of Hay’at Tahrir Al-Sham and the Turkestan Islamic Party in the Jisr Al-Shughour countryside.


This cruise missile attack by the Russian Navy comes just 24 hours after the jihadist rebels attacked the large city of Masyaf in the western countryside of the Hama Governorate.

At least seven civilians were killed during the jihadist attack on Masyaf, including two nurses that were working at the National Hospital.

The Syrian and Russian armed forces responded to the attack with a non-barrage of missiles on the positions of the jihadist and Turkish-backed rebels.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...-missile-strikes-across-western-idlib-video/#

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Here the facts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going in Syria is nothing but GENOCIDE, comparing it to war in Yemen is totally sick.


And as I said according to your chart syrian population growth slowed since 2009 and the population declined since 2010 so it had nothing to do with the counter terrorism operation there.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> And as I said according to your chart syrian population growth slowed since 2009 and the population declined since 2010 so it had nothing to do with the counter terrorism operation there.


No is declines in 2011. You slaughtered and displaced over 13 million Muslims just for sake of inbred atheist dictator.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> No is declines in 2011. You slaughtered and displaced over 13 million Muslims just for sake of inbred atheist dictator.


I usually don't post unrelated picture but you can go at this page and see the actions of your mercenaries and see why we intervene in Syria
https://www.khaama.com/isis-playing-football-with-severed-head-palestinian-witness-9377/
And your chart shows 2010 if you can't see that then it only mean you don't want to see that and then there is no point arguing .


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> I usually don't post unrelated picture but you can go at this page and see the actions of your mercenaries and see why we intervene in Syria
> https://www.khaama.com/isis-playing-football-with-severed-head-palestinian-witness-9377/
> And your chart shows 2010 if you can't see that then it only mean you don't want to see that and then there is no point arguing .


Spear me of ISIS nonsense. Your thugs did nothing against ISIS. Your first large intervention was in Qusair, then u sieged Ghouta and gassed and starved people there, then u went to Homs and destroyed it to ashes, then u starved and expelled people in Qalamoun, then Aleppo... None of these places had any ISIS. 

For years u attacked rebels together with ISIS. They are basically ur best allies.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Spear me of ISIS nonsense. Your thugs did nothing against ISIS. Your first large intervention was in Qusair, then u sieged Ghouta and gassed and starved people there, then u went to Homs and destroyed it to ashes, then u starved and expelled people in Qalamoun, then Aleppo... None of these places had any ISIS.
> 
> For years u attacked rebels together with ISIS. They are basically ur best allies.


Who was in Qusair ? It was Al Nusra front so spare me they are not terrorist nonsense.
By the way it happened in 2013 how the decline in population started in 2010 did they predict what happens later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Hack-Hook said:


> Who was in Qusair ? It was Al Nusra front so spare me they are not terrorist nonsense.
> By the way it happened in 2013 how the decline in population started in 2010 did they predict what happens later


her chart is fake


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Who was in Qusair ? It was Al Nusra front so spare me they are not terrorist nonsense.
> By the way it happened in 2013 how the decline in population started in 2010 did they predict what happens later


In Qusair were simple Syrian peasants, which were ethnically cleansed and slaughtered by Khamenai thugs. Just like 13 million other Syrians.

Decline started in 2011.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In Qusair were simple Syrian peasants, which were ethnically cleansed and slaughtered by Khamenai thugs. Just like 13 million other Syrians.
> 
> Decline started in 2011.


The chart say something else and about in Qusair they were peasant ,let I don't open my mouth.you knew the truth and anybody else who's eye is open knew the truth.

After all you can cure a blind but you can't cure a person who simulate blindness .

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Numerous

“We were raped first and then beaten until we fainted, at every interrogation” – Hajra, 28, detained in 2011.

“No matter how hard we resisted and tried to protect ourselves, they never stopped torturing, beating, insulting and, worst of all, raping us”- Bushra, 32, from Aleppo, detained in 2012.

“The prison guard would come to us sometimes and ask us ‘who is ready? Today I feel like it [sex]’, those of us who were unmarried or virgins would hide behind the married women because we would be terrified of being picked out.”- Saya, 32, from Aleppo, detained in 2014.

Very disturbing report by @khalil Dewan of @TRT into the barbaric imprisonment, incessant rape and torture of women in Asad’s dungeons in Syria.

https://researchcentre.trtworld.com...osZaONr2hFA5lMUuOfH4Qoc#.XK4iUwBGjbw.facebook


----------



## Malik Alpha

Numerous said:


> “We were raped first and then beaten until we fainted, at every interrogation” – Hajra, 28, detained in 2011.
> 
> “No matter how hard we resisted and tried to protect ourselves, they never stopped torturing, beating, insulting and, worst of all, raping us”- Bushra, 32, from Aleppo, detained in 2012.
> 
> “The prison guard would come to us sometimes and ask us ‘who is ready? Today I feel like it [sex]’, those of us who were unmarried or virgins would hide behind the married women because we would be terrified of being picked out.”- Saya, 32, from Aleppo, detained in 2014.
> 
> Very disturbing report by @khalil Dewan of @TRT into the barbaric imprisonment, incessant rape and torture of women in Asad’s dungeons in Syria.
> 
> https://researchcentre.trtworld.com...osZaONr2hFA5lMUuOfH4Qoc#.XK4iUwBGjbw.facebook



This boils my blood. May Allah destroy Assad and his supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

Malik Abdullah said:


> This boils my blood. May Allah destroy Assad and his supporters.



Ameen.


----------



## Aramagedon

Mass raping by jihadi pigs:
















Tens more videos and bitter stories are available on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

I didn't want to open my mouth, but when some bastards here do not have shame, lets to be clear and direct.

Sex ambitions of Salafi Terrorists were main pillar of Syrian so called (sex) revolution. Just come back to ISIS and Al-Qaeda propaganda and Videos and messages about Yezidi and Alawite and Druze and Shi'a ...... sex slaves for Mujaheddin.
They attack many Villages and killed men and took slave from women.(They called them Kuffar and learn this crime from Turkish series Harim Sultan)"Yes, sex slaves was and is pillar of .... and documented well even by popular TV shows"
I clearly understand European worries about them, they are waiting even now for good minutes to attack Europe and do what they did with Syrian.
Also they called sex brides from world to come to Syria and Iraq to service pig faces Mujaheddin.
Half of the children have born in their controlled area, are bastard and do not know who is his/her father.
This is reality of Wahhabism and Wahabi sect. These is reality of those who came to Idlib and Syria from across the world. they gather there for sex and rape of Alavi and Shi'a Muslims.

And some retards here w/o any shame are accusing Syrian government for something that they already did for hundreds of year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Carried from this thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/trt-report-on-torture-of-women-in-assads-prisons.613171/



Assassins said:


> Lol, i never mentioned in any post that i am shia or sunni,,,
> but i prefer as human,,, however i am sunni.... not shia nor wahabi...
> 
> However, its propaganda against bashar,,,
> Iran and Syria both support Hizbullah and Hamas against Israel, So Israel and its puppet like US, Saudi, Turkey supports ISIS and other so-called Jehadi Mullah and are against Syria and Iran
> 
> So, any one who is against Iran, Syria and shia, i start posting about them, its not mean i am shia,
> I am against extremism, and prefer to be a Human or Muslim atleast, but not Sunni or etc


People can/will/should criticize any regime for its wrongdoings - Iran and Syria are not an exception and far from being a saint in their respective activities. Iran, in particular, is extremely sectarian-minded society.

Bashar al-Assad is a dictator (much like Saddam Hussein), and a large number of Syrian nationals were growing sick of him. This is why Syrian civil war happened, and much of the country is ruined consequently.

Unfortunately, Iraqi Ba'athists saw an opening after the withdrawal of US-led forces from Iraq in 2011, and started ISIS movement with support of deadly AQI to overthrow post-Saddam Iraqi government. ISIS had legs in Syria as well, thanks in part to Assad regime providing safehavens to Iraqi Ba'athists and AQI operatives in earlier years.

ISIS movement hijacked the mandate of the original Syrian rebels (FSA) in Syria, and forced US to make a choice; topple Assad regime in Syria *OR* prevent ISIS from toppling post-Saddam Iraqi government in Iraq and taking over Syria in the absence of Assad regime; Obama administration chose the latter (Operation Inherent Resolve).

In the meantime, Russia and Iran joined hands with Assad regime to take care of the original Syrian rebels (FSA). Iran did contribute to fight against ISIS across Syria and Iraq in its own ways - credit where due. However, Operation Inherent Resolve was necessary to deliver a decisive blow to ISIS movement and ensure its downfall.

Israel, US, Turkey and KSA among others did not support ISIS movement - your claim is misplaced.


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> I didn't want to open my mouth, but when some bastards here do not have shame, lets to be clear and direct.
> 
> Sex ambitions of Salafi Terrorists were main pillar of Syrian so called (sex) revolution. Just come back to ISIS and Al-Qaeda propaganda and Videos and messages about Yezidi and Alawite and Druze and Shi'a ...... sex slaves for Mujaheddin.
> They attack many Villages and killed men and took slave from women.(They called them Kuffar and learn this crime from Turkish series Harim Sultan)"Yes, sex slaves was and is pillar of .... and documented well even by popular TV shows"
> I clearly understand European worries about them, they are waiting even now for good minutes to attack Europe and do what they did with Syrian.
> Also they called sex brides from world to come to Syria and Iraq to service pig faces Mujaheddin.
> Half of the children have born in their controlled area, are bastard and do not know who is his/her father.
> This is reality of Wahhabism and Wahabi sect. These is reality of those who came to Idlib and Syria from across the world. they gather there for sex and rape of Alavi and Shi'a Muslims.
> 
> And some retards here w/o any shame are accusing Syrian government for something that they already did for hundreds of year.


Wahhabis wil be in lowest level of hell inshAllah. They are way worse to Muslims than i$raelis and yanks.

The fatwa back in 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Wahhabis wil be in lowest level of hell inshAllah.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116666374267523072


----------



## Numerous

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Wahhabis wil be in lowest level of hell inshAllah.



If someone said "shias/rafidis will be in the lowest level of hell insha'Allah", wouldn't you say that would be sectarianism?

You know I'm really not sure why the moderators of this section don't punish your remarks harshly. This isn't the first time you've outright been highly sectarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

More evidence of who supported who in this nasty war.
I love PDF members who make it look like Assad was fighting ghosts. OFFCOURSE Assad lost half his army to ghosts. lmaoo


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116666374267523072


Shameful.


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116666374267523072





Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Shameful.


What's shameful?


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> What's shameful?


Kissing Melania‘s hands for 3 times.


----------



## 500

Best Assad's general. Open gay and alcoholic.







Khamenai slaughtered and expelled 13 million Muslims for his sake.



925boy said:


> More evidence of who supported who in this nasty war.
> I love PDF members who make it look like Assad was fighting ghosts. OFFCOURSE Assad lost half his army to ghosts. lmaoo


Soviet junk. If rebels had 1% of weapons that Russia and Iran sent to Assad they would kick Assads arse already in 2011.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Best Assad's general. Open gay and alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenai slaughtered and expelled 13 million Muslims for his sake.
> 
> 
> Soviet junk. If rebels had 1% of weapons that Russia and Iran sent to Assad they would kick Assads arse already in 2011.


First, What Iran has to do here??
Second, this was General nemar ...







You know exact history of General nemar and Russian involvement, but you insist to lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Best Assad's general. Open gay and alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenai slaughtered and expelled 13 million Muslims for his sake.










500 said:


> Soviet junk. If rebels had 1% of weapons that Russia and Iran sent to Assad they would kick Assads arse already in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Best Assad's general. Open gay and alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenai slaughtered and expelled 13 million Muslims for his sake.


Can you please explain your point a little more .
From that photo I can't get anything to pint the guy being Gay or alcoholic . the only thing I see the 're is that he smoke and he must get rid of the bad habit .


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> First, What Iran has to do here??


Without ur merecenaries and money Assad would not hold even half year. He would resign juke Ben Ali, Mubarak, Buteflika, Bashir... But you decided to slaughter entire coountry for sake of inbred corrupt dictator and his pedophile generals.



Hack-Hook said:


> Can you please explain your point a little more .
> From that photo I can't get anything to pint the guy being Gay or alcoholic . the only thing I see the 're is that he smoke and he must get rid of the bad habit .


Here he totally drunk blabbering about seeing Assad's face on the moon. Even shabiha correspondent can't hold the laugh. If u can't see gayness him making stupid haircuts and painted beard and hugging young gay looking boys, what can i do.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Without ur merecenaries and money Assad would not hold even half year. He would resign juke Ben Ali, Mubarak, Buteflika, Bashir... But you decided to slaughter entire coountry for sake of inbred corrupt dictator and his pedophile generals.
> 
> 
> Here he totally drunk blabbering about seeing Assad's face on the moon. Even shabiha correspondent can't hold the laugh. If u can't see gayness him making stupid haircuts and painted beard and hugging young gay looking boys, what can i do.


Maybe you have more expertise in these matters but I can't see anything strange in the picture .

And about seeing Assad face in the moon let say moon is like rorschach images many thing can be seen in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Without ur merecenaries and money Assad would not hold even half year. He would resign juke Ben Ali, Mubarak, Buteflika, Bashir... But you decided to slaughter entire coountry for sake of inbred corrupt dictator and his pedophile generals.


!!!!
that is lie we go to help Syrian people against Terrorists.

Second *new *general Suhail Hassan do not have anything w/ Iran.

I have even doubt that he have any military power to take decisions. The command come from somewhere else but implement on his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

Hack-Hook said:


> Maybe you have more expertise in these matters


Damn


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> !!!!
> that is lie we go to help Syrian people against Terrorists.


13 million Syrians - more than half of Syrian population were slaughtered or expelled from their houses and not allowed to return. All for sake of corrupt inbred dictator and his alcoholic generals having fun with young boys.















This is Palmyra "liberated" by Khamenai mercenaries two years ago. Still empty.


----------



## Aramagedon

*US, Israeli-Made Arms Left by Terrorists Found in Syrian Countryside – Reports*






















The cache is just the latest hoard of weapons and supplies found by Syrian forces as they have advanced to clear the country from a diverse assortment of terrorists seeking to overthrow the country's government to establish an Islamist caliphate.

Authorities in the Daraa countryside in southern Syria have showed off a fresh cache of armaments left behind by terrorists as they fled the area, with the Syrian Arab News Agency posting photos of the massive haul, featuring a wide assortment of weapons, some of them made in the USA and Israel.

The catch includes a wide variety of rifles, heavy machine guns, mortar shells and RPG rounds, grenades and an assortment of ammunition of various calibers, with walkie-talkies and field hospital equipment also in the mix. The photos show that some of the equipment is brand new in what appears to be its original packaging.

The discovery is the second cache of arms found in the region in less than two months, with tons of weapons found in Daraa in February in a large warehouse. A separate large cache of arms was discoveredin neighbouring Quneitra governorate the same month.

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201904161074197522-us-israeli-arms-found-in-syria-again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *US, Israeli-Made Arms Left by Terrorists Found in Syrian Countryside – Reports*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cache is just the latest hoard of weapons and supplies found by Syrian forces as they have advanced to clear the country from a diverse assortment of terrorists seeking to overthrow the country's government to establish an Islamist caliphate.
> 
> Authorities in the Daraa countryside in southern Syria have showed off a fresh cache of armaments left behind by terrorists as they fled the area, with the Syrian Arab News Agency posting photos of the massive haul, featuring a wide assortment of weapons, some of them made in the USA and Israel.
> 
> The catch includes a wide variety of rifles, heavy machine guns, mortar shells and RPG rounds, grenades and an assortment of ammunition of various calibers, with walkie-talkies and field hospital equipment also in the mix. The photos show that some of the equipment is brand new in what appears to be its original packaging.
> 
> The discovery is the second cache of arms found in the region in less than two months, with tons of weapons found in Daraa in February in a large warehouse. A separate large cache of arms was discoveredin neighbouring Quneitra governorate the same month.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201904161074197522-us-israeli-arms-found-in-syria-again


100% Russian junk. Anyone with IQ over 40 can see that on pics.

While Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries are indiscriminately shelling civilians (pure terror no different from ISIS), rebels retaliated by raiding Assadist positions and killed dozens.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syria in Last 24 Hours: Army Destroys Tahrir Al-Sham's Centers in Idlib*

*



*
TEHRAN (FNA)- The Damascus Army heavily pounded the military positions and movements of Tahrir al-Sham al-Hay'at (the Levant Liberation Board or the Al-Nusra Front) terrorists in Southeastern Idlib, destroying their concentration centers.

The missile and artillery units of the Syrian Army heavily pounded the positions and movements of Tahrir al-Sham terrorists in Jorjnaz, Talmanes, Tahtayeh and Um Jalal towns in Southeastern Idlib.

Meantime, the Syrian army continued its military advances in other parts of Syria over past 24 hours.

Tens of terrorists were killed and dozens more were injured during the Syrian army's operations in provinces across Syria.

*Idlib*

The Syrian Army heavily pounded the military positions and movements of Tahrir al-Sham al-Hay'at terrorists in Southern Idlib, destroying their concentration centers there.

The Syrian Army's missile and artillery units heavily pounded the positions and movements of Tahrir al-Sham terrorists in Jorjnaz, Talmanes, Tahtayeh and Um Jalal towns in Southeastern Idlib.

The Syrian Army attacks came in response to the terrorists' continued attack on safe zones and military points from the demilitarized zone.

"The Syrian Army troops destroyed several centers of the terrorists and their military vehicles as well as killing all militants inside them," a battlefield source in Idlib said.

*Deir Ezzur*

Washington has dispatched new military aid to the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in Eastern Euphrates after declaring an end in the war on ISIL, media reports revealed.

The London-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) reported that the US-led coalition has sent new military convoys, including tens of trucks carrying military aid and logistical equipment, from Iraqi Kurdistan region to areas occupied by the SDF in Eastern Euphrates.

It added that over 810 trucks, carrying military and logistic equipment of the US-led coalition have arrived in Eastern Euphrates.

*Aleppo*

A number of Turkish Army soldiers have been killed in fierce clashes with the Syrian Democratic Forces in Northern Aleppo, local sources said.

The Ankara-backed National Army militants were also fighting against the SDF in al-Malekiyeh front in Western Aleppo.

"Tough fighting broke out between the Ankara-backed National Army and the SDF fighters in al-Malekiyeh battlefront," sources close to Kurds said.

Meantime, the sources close to Ankara announced that the Kurdish forces have pounded the Turkish Army's base in al-Malekiyeh with missiles and mortar shells upon arrival of military vehicles from Kafar Khasher region.

The sources also pointed to the destruction of Turkish Army's military vehicle to the South of Izaz in Northern Aleppo, and said that the Turkish Army's artillery unit has also heavily pounded Kurds' military positions in Western Aleppo.

In the meantime, Ankara's threats to launch military operations against Kurdish forces in Northern Syria have increased.

The SOHR also reported that several Turkish Army soldiers have been killed in guided missile attacks by Kurds on military positions of the Turkish Army and its allied militants.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980201000206

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Syria in Last 24 Hours: Army Destroys Tahrir Al-Sham's Centers in Idlib*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Khamenai mercenaries shelled a market in Sarakib killing 4 civilians:











This is what they call "tahrir al sham centers". Can't post graphic pics including dead children.


----------



## Aramagedon

*ISIL Goes on Offensive in Homs Deserts with US-Backed Militants' Help
*




TEHRAN (FNA)- The ISIL terrorists launched an offensive on Syrian Army military points in Badiyeh (desert) region of Homs province, as battlefield sources said the raid by ISIL came in coordination with the US-backed militants.
The Syrian Army troops engaged in fierce clashes with the ISIL terrorists who intended to penetrate into military points in al-Sukhna Desert in Eastern Homs, battlefield sources in Eastern Homs said.

The sources said several ISIL terrorists were killed after their vehicles came under strike by the Syrian Air Force.

The Arabic-language al-Watan newspaper also reported that the ISIL terrorists, who have exited al-Baqouz town under an agreement with the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), launched several attacks on the Syrian Army's military positions in Badiyeh from Jabal Abu Rajmin in Northeastern Palmyra to Eastern Deir Ezzur.

The Arabic-language service of Russia Today (RT) also pointed to the reemergence of the ISIL in al-Tanf region in Eastern Homs and the terrorists' attacks on the Syrian Army's military points, and quoted local sources as saying that an operation is underway to relocate terrorists to this region.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), meantime, announced that the ISIL's activities in Badiyeh region of Homs and the terrorist groups' attacks on the Syrian Army in the region have increased after the US-led coalition declared the ISIL's defeat in Eastern Euphrates.

Syrian army sources also accused the US-backed militants in East and South-East Syria of collaboration with the ISIL, saying that the ISIL attack took place after the terrorists were given a pass and assistance by the US-backed militants.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980202000681


500 said:


> Khamenai mercenaries shelled a market in Sarakib killing 4 civilians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they call "tahrir al sham centers". Can't post graphic pics including dead children.


Any credible source that Khamenai mercenaries killed 4 civilians in sarakib?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Arabic or any credible source that Khamenai mercenaries killed 4 civilians in sarakib?.


I dont differ between SAA and Khamenai mercenaries. They are deeply integrated and fight side by side. Without Khamenai money, oil, weapons and mercenaries Assadists are nothing.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120297421148491776


----------



## 500

Since february escalation Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 268 civilians including 96 kids. All were killed by indiscriminate shelling of towns. Pure terror and nothing else.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Four Years of Hell: To Crush Yemen’s Independence, US-Saudi War Created World’s Worst Humanitarian Crisis*

*Despite the enormous international onslaught, hundreds of thousands of deaths, widespread famine-like conditions, hundreds of billions of dollars wasted on war — despite all of this, the US-UK-Saudi-UAE coalition has been unable to crush the will of the Yemeni people, who continue to fight for independence and sovereignty.*

Grayzone — March 26, 2019 marked the fourth anniversary of the US-Saudi bombing campaign in Yemen. These four years have unleashed Hell on Earth for millions of civilians. It would be impossible to overstate the devastation, destruction, and death they have experienced.

For 1,460 days, Saudi Arabia, one of the richest countries on the planet, has relentlessly bombed the poorest nation in the Middle East, with crucial help from the United States and United Kingdom.

The United Nations has repeated for more than two years that Yemen is suffering from the “largest humanitarian crisis in the world,” due entirely to this war.

Yet the US government, through the administrations of both Donald Trump and Barack Obama, has said strikingly little about the catastrophe in Yemen, which it is directly responsible for creating and continuing to exacerbate. (Contrast Washington’s muted response to the calamity it created in Yemen with the exaggerated claims of a “humanitarian crisis” it has deployed to justify a right-wing coup attempt in Venezuela.)

The UN World Food Program (WFP) warned on the fourth anniversary of the war on Yemen, “Today 20 million Yemenis – some 70 percent of the population – are food insecure, marking a 13 percent increase from last year.”

Nearly 10 million Yemeni civilians “are one step away from famine,” WFP said.

This hunger is not natural. It has been created, artificially, intentionally, by an international coalition hellbent on putting Yemen back on the leash, unseating the Houthi movement that presently governs most of the country, and crushing any attempt at independence.

Since March 2015, the Royal Saudi Air Force has, with US assistance, launched nearly 20,000 air raids in Yemen — an average of more than 13 per day, for four years straight. This bombing has targeted civilian homes, schools, hospitals, funerals, food facilities, and even buses full of children.

While corporate media outlets have invariably described the war as “Saudi-led,” systematically whitewashing the role of the United Statesin overseeing war crimes in Yemen, it has been quietly admitted that Riyadh could not wage the war without Washington. President Trump himself even boasted that the Saudi monarchy would collapse in “two weeks” were it not for American patronage.

Most of the bombs, missiles, planes, and other military equipment used in Yemen have been made in America and Britain. The US and UK have sold tens of billions of dollars of weapons to Saudi Arabia and its ally the United Arab Emirates as they wage war on Yemen, profiting handsomely from the slaughter and ruin.

American and British military officials have been physically present in the Saudi command and control center and enjoyed access to the lists of targets, directly assisting Riyadh with the bombing. The US Air Force has also provided in-air refueling for Saudi bombers. (Washington eventually halted this policy for public relations reasons, in a decision that the Associated Press noted had “little impact”).

Many thousands of Yemeni civilians have died in the violence — the exact number is impossible to calculate. *And well over 100,000 Yemeni children have died from preventable causes due to the war. In 2016 alone, 63,000 Yemeni children died of hunger, malnutrition, and disease.*

*US-Saudi coalition intentionally bombing civilians*
Corporate media outlets have paid very little attention to the war, despite the key role of Western governments in waging it. Instead, MSNBC and other corporate media spent their resources and time obsessively spreading the Russiagate conspiracy theory.

This left independent journalists and scholars to do the hard work documenting the devastation. The Yemen Data Project has shown how Saudi Arabia has systematically, intentionally targeted civilian infrastructure in its bombing campaign.

According to data meticulously compiled by the Yemen Data Project, Saudi Arabia has launched 19,511 air raids in Yemen, as of March 2019.

Only one-third of Saudi airstrikes have hit military targets. Another third have hit civilians. The targets of the final third are unknown.






The targets of US-Saudi air raids in Yemen. Credit | Yemen Data Project

US-Saudi bombing has ravaged the impoverished country’s infrastructure, specifically targeting Yemen’s food system.

The Western-backed coalition has used hunger as a weapon, punishing millions of Yemeni civilians for their government, plunging them into what a famine monitor created by the US government admitted in 2016 was the “largest food security emergency in the world.”

The Yemen Data Project has documented — in a very careful, conservative estimate — Saudi attacks on at least 1,968 residential areas, 640 farms, 237 schools, 185 communication buildings, 129 water and electricity plants, 70 healthcare facilities, 64 food storage units, 38 universities, 21 radio and TV stations, seven refugee camps, and even seven UN buildings.






Non-military targets of US-Saudi air raids. Credit | Yemen Data Project

*Real-life dystopia in Yemen*

The human cost of the damage this US-Saudi war has exacted is difficult to quantify.

A report published by United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) on March 21 offers just a glimpse into the havoc. Although clinical, it paints a vivid portrait of the gruesome toll.

More than 4,800 civilians were killed or injured in 2018, an average of 93 civilian casualties per week — 30 percent killed or injured in their own homes. Airstrikes were responsible for just over half of the civilian casualties.

Many thousands of families have been displaced by the bombing. “Most live in open spaces and public buildings,” OCHA reported.

“These horrific incidents show that innocent civilians including children continue to pay the price for a conflict in which they have no say,” local aid workers said.

“Yemen’s economic and social fabric is disintegrating,” the report added. Yemen’s entire GDP has shrunk by a staggering 39 percent since 2014.

Even more shocking are the poverty rates. Since fighting began in 2014, poverty in Yemen has increased by 33 percent. OCHA estimates that 52 percent of the entire country is living in poverty in 2019.

Before the US-Saudi military intervention began in March 2015, the average Yemeni lived on US $4.5 per day. A year into the war, in 2016, the livelihood of the average Yemeni was cut by more than half, to just US $1.8 per day. This was compounded by an unemployment rate of over 60 percent.

Even those with jobs are not doing much better. Hundreds of thousands of teachers, medical workers, and government officials have gone years without receiving a paycheck.

A cataclysmic cholera outbreak has also returned to Yemen. The World Health Organization (WHO) documented 108,889 suspected cases of cholera, and 190 deaths, between January 1 and March 17. Approximately one-third of the victims are Yemeni children under age 5.

The US-Saudi coalition has indirectly resorted to biological warfare in Yemen. In 2017, Yemen suffered from one of the worst cholera outbreaks in modern history, with more than 1 million cases documented by WHO between April and December.

Cholera is an entirely preventable disease. But US-Saudi bombing utterly destroyed Yemen’s health infrastructure, leaving the civilian population defenseless against diseases that have been eradicated in almost every other country.






A graph of Saudi air raids on Yemen per month. Credit | Yemen Data Project

*https://www.mintpressnews.com/four-years-of-hell-to-crush-yemen-independence-us-saudi-war-created-worlds-worst-humanitarian-crisis/256593/*


500 said:


> Since february escalation Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 268 civilians including 96 kids. All were killed by indiscriminate shelling of towns. Pure terror and nothing else.


Your zio Wahhabi sources aren’t credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Four Years of Hell: To Crush Yemen’s Independence, US-Saudi War Created World’s Worst Humanitarian Crisis*


Yemen vs. Syria:










What we have in Syria its nothing but GENOCIDE. Nothing like this we have in Yemen.

Meanwhile Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 7 people including 2 women and 4 children in Khan Sheikhun today. I dont know whats wrong which these "people" how much child blood they need to drink to calm down.

https://twitter.com/muhammadjazira7


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Yemen vs. Syria:
> 
> View attachment 555607
> 
> View attachment 555608
> 
> 
> What we have in Syria its nothing but GENOCIDE. Nothing like this we have in Yemen.
> 
> Meanwhile Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 7 people including 2 women and 4 children in Khan Sheikhun today. I dont know whats wrong which these "people" how much child blood they need to drink to calm down.
> 
> https://twitter.com/muhammadjazira7


Stop to post fake chart.
Yemen is worst human crises in the recent history of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Yemen vs. Syria:
> 
> View attachment 555607
> 
> View attachment 555608
> 
> 
> What we have in Syria its nothing but GENOCIDE. Nothing like this we have in Yemen.
> 
> Meanwhile Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries killed 7 people including 2 women and 4 children in Khan Sheikhun today. I dont know whats wrong which these "people" how much child blood they need to drink to calm down.
> 
> https://twitter.com/muhammadjazira7


Wonder why the syrian population according to the chart start to decline one year before the civil war and the population growth slowed two year before it.


----------



## 925boy

@500 doesnt want to tell us how western countries are CURRENTLY strangling Syrian masses economically(no gas, petrol, basic foods)because their proxies lost the SYrian civil war. But 500 spends days telling us how "genocidal Khameini" destroyed Syria.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Wonder why the syrian population according to the chart start to decline one year before the civil war and the population growth slowed two year before it.


Decline started in 2011. Open ur eyes.



925boy said:


> @500 doesnt want to tell us how western countries are CURRENTLY strangling Syrian masses economically(no gas, petrol, basic foods)because their proxies lost the SYrian civil war. But 500 spends days telling us how "genocidal Khameini" destroyed Syria.


Spare me Putin Khamenai propaganda about western proxies. West refused to supply weapons to rebels (except little ATGMs in 2014 - 3 years after the revolt and 1 year AFTER massive Iranian invasion), refused to supply MANPADS, refused to create no fly zone, refused even drop food to encircled rebel areas.

As for fuel, actually US backed Kurds are major supplier of fuel to Assad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120432463862554624


----------



## 500

Yestrerday night Putins air force killed 7 civilians, mostly members of 1 family:






Today at least one 7 years old child was killed - Mohamed Al-Ghunum.

Non stop slaughter in Idlib for 2.5 months.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Yestrerday night Putins air force killed 7 civilians, mostly members of 1 family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at least one 7 years old child was killed - Mohamed Al-Ghunum.
> 
> Non stop slaughter in Idlib for 2.5 months.


Reliable source rebels are


500 said:


> Yestrerday night Putins air force killed 7 civilians, mostly members of 1 family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at least one 7 years old child was killed - Mohamed Al-Ghunum.
> 
> Non stop slaughter in Idlib for 2.5 months.


Save the cute little childrens of Idlib





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119714363194204160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> Reliable source rebels are
> 
> Save the cute little childrens of Idlib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119714363194204160


You prove my point.

White Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai terrorize and slaughter civilians with indiscriminate bombing, rebels are retaliating with raids against military targets.


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> You prove my point.
> 
> White Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai terrorize and slaughter civilians with indiscriminate bombing, rebels are retaliating with raids against military targets.


They observe their target. A long time. Before each strike







And secondly why air strikes are conducted in civilian population areas
Watch this video from 3.10. All strikes are ordered by thease guyz




 all keyboard warriors should listen to his

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> They observe their target. A long time. Before each strike


Spare me Putins propaganda for imbeciles. 99,9% of Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai strikes are random artillery/dumb/cluster bombs. 

Example. On 14 March Russia bombed in Idlib 2 houses full of civilians. They killed 17 civilians including 8 children. They claimed it was "a big store of armed drones" there:


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> What we have in Syria its nothing but GENOCIDE. Nothing like this we have in Yemen.
> https://twitter.com/muhammadjazira7


What we have in Syria is Internationally supported and enabled CIVIL WAR. Oh, and do you know why US is strangling Syrian citizens and govt via oil sanctions only NOW?? Its because US rebels have finally lost, so its ok to "punish " the entire country. If they "punished " Assad's govt b4 the war was over, their proxies would have been cutoff from oil/fuel supplies too!

*With Assad Victorious, US Oil Sanctions Now Strangle Entire Syrian Population*



by Tyler Durden
Fri, 04/26/2019 - 21:45
7
SHARES
TwitterFacebookRedditEmailPrint

The deep irony of the tragic Syria war is that after seven years of massive bloodshed, as the government has emerged victorious, it is only now with relative stability and ensuing calm over most of the country that *an "economic siege" has hit the population with full force*.

Damascus even during some of the worst years of war was always a bustling traffic-packed economic center for its six million inhabitants, but as we noted previously the country has been plunged into a fuel crisis that is the result of new US-led oil sanctions targeting Damascus and Tehran. As one recent WSJ report put it, *Iranian oil deliveries to Syria have "fallen off a cliff" since January*.





_New sanctions on fuel have created the greatest gas crisis in Syria's recent history. Image via the WSJ_
*"Lifeless" and "decimated economy" *are words used to describe the Syrian capital city and home to Assad in a new _Bloomberg _piece (which appeared just as busy as most any global cosmopolitan center only months ago), as further "traffic is light" and "morale is down," according to the report.

*"Waiting 19 hours for gas in a lifeless city" *_— _the headlines read. The ongoing weeks-long crisis has now been made especially worse after the Trump administration this week ended embargo exemptions for eight countries allowed to purchase Iranian crude.

"*Lines of cars stretching for miles wait hours to fill their tanks *with the 20 liters of gasoline that Syrians in government-controlled areas are allowed every five days," Bloomberg describes. "The last shipment of oil from Iran, which was sending up to 3 million barrels a month, came in October before sanctions were resumed."

It was thought runaway inflation during the height of the war years would reverse course, but as one Damascus resident related:

“I thought once the war ended, our currency would become stronger and our living standards better,” said Saeed al-Khaldi, who transports vegetables across the sprawling city. Damascus’s population has almost doubled since the war started, to over 6 million, as civilians fled violence in other regions. “Instead, we’re living from one crisis to the other.”

The WSJ reported last month that Iranian oil had been routinely delivered to Syria throughout most of the war, but now "U.S. sanctions have cut off Iranian oil shipments to Syria, taking an unprecedented toll on a flow of crude that *had persisted in the face of long-term international restrictions and helped sustain the Assad regime through years of civil war*."

So why did Washington previously keep it flowing? Why cut off supplies now through increased sanctions? Simply put, Assad and his Iranian allies won the war.

And so long as there were US-Saudi supported "rebels" entrenched in Damascus' suburbs, such as Eastern Ghouta, and other pockets across the country, *any targeting of Syrian oil imports at that time would have strangled not only the regime but America's proxies on the ground as well*.

View image on Twitter





EHSANI2@EHSANI22

How would #Syria ‘s State have been able to avoid the latest sanctions on Petroleum Products?

By not going for the final “win” in April 2018 in Eastern Ghouta & other opposition held areas near Damascus.

OFAC prepared its directive & delivered it barely 6 months afterwards


10
6:00 PM - Apr 18, 2019

See EHSANI2's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy


But now, as last year the final anti-Assad pockets of insurgents were rooted out by the Syrian Army, Washington is content to* economically strangle the entire region*.

One little acknowledged fact is that by United Nations figures, the majority of the displaced from the war are actually "internally displaced persons" (7 million IDP's based on past years' estimates by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, or UNHCR), which means *Washington's policy of economic strangulation is directly impacting every part of the population, whether pro-government or not*.

The White House still fundamentally prioritizes weakening Syria as crucial in its ultimate goal of regime change in In this sense, the "long war" for Syria could merely be in its middle phase.
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...nctions-now-strangle-entire-syrian-population

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

So has this war ended yet or fighting still on going? 
Media doesn’t talk much about Syria anymore. Seems there are much more pressing issues worldwide nowadays. The conflict has been virtually forgotten here.


----------



## 925boy

mike2000 is back said:


> So has this war ended yet or fighting still on going?
> Media doesn’t talk much about Syria anymore. Seems there are much more pressing issues worldwide nowadays. The conflict has been virtually forgotten here.


Military/fighting phase of the war has ended but the economic phase has begun, hence the oil sanctions on SYria by US hoping that Syrians will turn against Assad and remove him.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> What we have in Syria is Internationally supported and enabled CIVIL WAR.


Thats lame and stupid propaganda of Putin and Khamenai. Your knowledge about Syrian conflict is based on PressTV and Russia Today articles.

1) What caused civil war is Assad's order to use army against the protesters.
2) Assad army which was majority Sunni refused to shoot own brothers and defected in masses.
3) First towns which gained independence from Assad were Rastan and Talbise, deep inside Syria, surrounded by Assad forces from all sides. And they fought against Assad in complete encirclement for 7 years.
4) West refused to provide any aid to rebels in 2011, 2012 when Assad regime was collapsing all over the country and rebels used fuking trebuchetes and cooking gas canisters instead of mortars.
5) Only after open and massive intervention of Hezbollah and dozens Iranian militias West allowed tiny aid to rebels.
6) West stillrefused to provide any air defence to rebels (unlike Afghanistan where mujahedeen got swarms of MANDAPS).
7) West refused to provide no fly zone to rebels when Assad started indiscriminate barrel bombing of towns, killing and depopulating MILLIONS. On the other hand When Assad dropped 1 bomb near Kurdish forces US immediately shot down Assad's Su-22.
8) West refused to air drop even one piece of bread to encircled rebel towns starved by Assad. Same West provided MASSIVE air aid to Assad forces encircled by ISIS in Deir ez Zor.

So spare me nonsense about West enabling civil war.



> Oh, and do you know why US is strangling Syrian citizens and govt via oil sanctions only NOW?? Its because US rebels have finally lost, so its ok to "punish " the entire country. If they "punished " Assad's govt b4 the war was over, their proxies would have been cutoff from oil/fuel supplies too!


US returned same exactly sanctions on Iran that were before 2015. The reason is simple: instead using money for own people Iran used money to slaughter people in Syria and Yemen.

And while Assad does not have money for own people it has enough money to daily slaughter people of Idlib.


----------



## 925boy

*Now the truth emerges: how the US fuelled the rise of Isis in Syria and Iraq*




Seumas Milne


The sectarian terror group won’t be defeated by the western states that incubated it in the first place

 @seumasmilne
Wed 3 Jun 2015 15.56 EDTLast modified on Sat 14 Apr 2018 14.03 EDT

Shares
151,504
*Comments*
1,880



Illustration by Eva Bee
The war on terror, that campaign without end launched 14 years ago by George Bush, is tying itself up in ever more grotesque contortions. On Monday the trial in London of a Swedish man, Bherlin Gildo, accused of terrorism in Syria, collapsed after it became clear British intelligence had been arming the same rebel groups the defendant was charged with supporting.

The prosecution abandoned the case, apparently to avoid embarrassing the intelligence services. The defence argued that going ahead with the trial would have been an “affront to justice” when there was plenty of evidence the British state was itself providing “extensive support” to the armed Syrian opposition.

That didn’t only include the “non-lethal assistance” boasted of by the government (including body armour and military vehicles), but training, logistical support and the secret supply of “arms on a massive scale”. Reports were cited that MI6 had cooperated with the CIA on a “rat line” of arms transfers from Libyan stockpiles to the Syrian rebels in 2012 after the fall of the Gaddafi regime.

Clearly, the absurdity of sending someone to prison for doing what ministers and their security officials were up to themselves became too much. But it’s only the latest of a string of such cases. Less fortunate was a London cab driver Anis Sardar, who was given a life sentence a fortnight earlier for taking part in 2007 in resistance to the occupation of Iraq by US and British forces. Armed opposition to illegal invasion and occupation clearly doesn’t constitute terrorism or murder on most definitions, including the Geneva convention.

But terrorism is now squarely in the eye of the beholder. And nowhere is that more so than in the Middle East, where today’s terrorists are tomorrow’s fighters against tyranny – and allies are enemies – often at the bewildering whim of a western policymaker’s conference call.

Advertisement
For the past year, US, British and other western forces have been back in Iraq, supposedly in the cause of destroying the hyper-sectarian terror group Islamic State (formerly known as al-Qaida in Iraq). This was after Isis overran huge chunks of Iraqi and Syrian territory and proclaimed a self-styled Islamic caliphate.

The campaign isn’t going well. Last month, Isis rolled into the Iraqi city of Ramadi, while on the other side of the now nonexistent border its forces conquered the Syrian town of Palmyra. Al-Qaida’s official franchise, the Nusra Front, has also been making gains in Syria.

Some Iraqis complain that the US sat on its hands while all this was going on. The Americans insist they are trying to avoid civilian casualties, and claim significant successes. Privately, officials say they don’t want to be seen hammering Sunni strongholds in a sectarian war and risk upsetting their Sunni allies in the Gulf.

A revealing light on how we got here has now been shone by a recently declassified secret US intelligence report, written in August 2012, which uncannily predicts – and effectively welcomes – the prospect of a “Salafist principality” in eastern Syria and an al-Qaida-controlled Islamic state in Syria and Iraq. In stark contrast to western claims at the time, the Defense Intelligence Agency document identifies al-Qaida in Iraq (which became Isis) and fellow Salafists as the “major forces driving the insurgency in Syria” – and states that “western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey” were supporting the opposition’s efforts to take control of eastern Syria.

Raising the “possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist principality”, the Pentagon report goes on, “this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran)”.

pretty well exactly what happened two years later. The report isn’t a policy document. It’s heavily redacted and there are ambiguities in the language. But the implications are clear enough. A year into the Syrian rebellion, the US and its allies weren’t only supporting and arming an opposition they knew to be dominated by extreme sectarian groups; they were prepared to countenance the creation of some sort of “Islamic state” – despite the “grave danger” to Iraq’s unity – as a Sunni buffer to weaken Syria.

That doesn’t mean the US created Isis, of course, though some of its Gulf allies certainly played a role in it – as the US vice-president, Joe Biden, acknowledged last year. But there was no al-Qaida in Iraq until the US and Britain invaded. And the US has certainly exploited the existence of Isis against other forces in the region as part of a wider drive to maintain western control.

The calculus changed when Isis started beheading westerners and posting atrocities online, and the Gulf states are now backing other groups in the Syrian war, such as the Nusra Front. But this US and western habit of playing with jihadi groups, which then come back to bite them, goes back at least to the 1980s war against the Soviet Union in Afghanistan, which fostered the original al-Qaida under CIA tutelage.

It was recalibrated during the occupation of Iraq, when US forces led by General Petraeus sponsored an El Salvador-style dirty war of sectarian death squads to weaken the Iraqi resistance. And it was reprised in 2011 in the Nato-orchestrated war in Libya, where Isis last week took control of Gaddafi’s home town of Sirte.

In reality, US and western policy in the conflagration that is now the Middle East is in the classic mould of imperial divide-and-rule. American forces bomb one set of rebels while backing another in Syria, and mount what are effectively joint military operations with Iran against Isis in Iraq while supporting Saudi Arabia’s military campaign against Iranian-backed Houthi forces in Yemen. However confused US policy may often be, a weak, partitioned Iraq and Syria fit such an approach perfectly.

What’s clear is that Isis and its monstrosities won’t be defeated by the same powers that brought it to Iraq and Syria in the first place, or whose open and covert war-making has fostered it in the years since. Endless western military interventions in the Middle East have brought only destruction and division. It’s the people of the region who can cure this disease – not those who incubated the virus.


https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/03/us-isis-syria-iraq?CMP=share_btn_tw

@500 Please know that the whole truth about the Syrian civil war is coming out, even though slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> *Now the truth emerges: how the US fuelled the rise of Isis in Syria and Iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seumas Milne
> 
> 
> The sectarian terror group won’t be defeated by the western states that incubated it in the first place
> 
> @seumasmilne
> Wed 3 Jun 2015 15.56 EDTLast modified on Sat 14 Apr 2018 14.03 EDT
> 
> Shares
> 151,504
> *Comments*
> 1,880
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Eva Bee
> The war on terror, that campaign without end launched 14 years ago by George Bush, is tying itself up in ever more grotesque contortions. On Monday the trial in London of a Swedish man, Bherlin Gildo, accused of terrorism in Syria, collapsed after it became clear British intelligence had been arming the same rebel groups the defendant was charged with supporting.
> 
> The prosecution abandoned the case, apparently to avoid embarrassing the intelligence services. The defence argued that going ahead with the trial would have been an “affront to justice” when there was plenty of evidence the British state was itself providing “extensive support” to the armed Syrian opposition.
> 
> That didn’t only include the “non-lethal assistance” boasted of by the government (including body armour and military vehicles), but training, logistical support and the secret supply of “arms on a massive scale”. Reports were cited that MI6 had cooperated with the CIA on a “rat line” of arms transfers from Libyan stockpiles to the Syrian rebels in 2012 after the fall of the Gaddafi regime.
> 
> Clearly, the absurdity of sending someone to prison for doing what ministers and their security officials were up to themselves became too much. But it’s only the latest of a string of such cases. Less fortunate was a London cab driver Anis Sardar, who was given a life sentence a fortnight earlier for taking part in 2007 in resistance to the occupation of Iraq by US and British forces. Armed opposition to illegal invasion and occupation clearly doesn’t constitute terrorism or murder on most definitions, including the Geneva convention.
> 
> But terrorism is now squarely in the eye of the beholder. And nowhere is that more so than in the Middle East, where today’s terrorists are tomorrow’s fighters against tyranny – and allies are enemies – often at the bewildering whim of a western policymaker’s conference call.
> 
> Advertisement
> For the past year, US, British and other western forces have been back in Iraq, supposedly in the cause of destroying the hyper-sectarian terror group Islamic State (formerly known as al-Qaida in Iraq). This was after Isis overran huge chunks of Iraqi and Syrian territory and proclaimed a self-styled Islamic caliphate.
> 
> The campaign isn’t going well. Last month, Isis rolled into the Iraqi city of Ramadi, while on the other side of the now nonexistent border its forces conquered the Syrian town of Palmyra. Al-Qaida’s official franchise, the Nusra Front, has also been making gains in Syria.
> 
> Some Iraqis complain that the US sat on its hands while all this was going on. The Americans insist they are trying to avoid civilian casualties, and claim significant successes. Privately, officials say they don’t want to be seen hammering Sunni strongholds in a sectarian war and risk upsetting their Sunni allies in the Gulf.
> 
> A revealing light on how we got here has now been shone by a recently declassified secret US intelligence report, written in August 2012, which uncannily predicts – and effectively welcomes – the prospect of a “Salafist principality” in eastern Syria and an al-Qaida-controlled Islamic state in Syria and Iraq. In stark contrast to western claims at the time, the Defense Intelligence Agency document identifies al-Qaida in Iraq (which became Isis) and fellow Salafists as the “major forces driving the insurgency in Syria” – and states that “western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey” were supporting the opposition’s efforts to take control of eastern Syria.
> 
> Raising the “possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist principality”, the Pentagon report goes on, “this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran)”.
> 
> pretty well exactly what happened two years later. The report isn’t a policy document. It’s heavily redacted and there are ambiguities in the language. But the implications are clear enough. A year into the Syrian rebellion, the US and its allies weren’t only supporting and arming an opposition they knew to be dominated by extreme sectarian groups; they were prepared to countenance the creation of some sort of “Islamic state” – despite the “grave danger” to Iraq’s unity – as a Sunni buffer to weaken Syria.
> 
> That doesn’t mean the US created Isis, of course, though some of its Gulf allies certainly played a role in it – as the US vice-president, Joe Biden, acknowledged last year. But there was no al-Qaida in Iraq until the US and Britain invaded. And the US has certainly exploited the existence of Isis against other forces in the region as part of a wider drive to maintain western control.
> 
> The calculus changed when Isis started beheading westerners and posting atrocities online, and the Gulf states are now backing other groups in the Syrian war, such as the Nusra Front. But this US and western habit of playing with jihadi groups, which then come back to bite them, goes back at least to the 1980s war against the Soviet Union in Afghanistan, which fostered the original al-Qaida under CIA tutelage.
> 
> It was recalibrated during the occupation of Iraq, when US forces led by General Petraeus sponsored an El Salvador-style dirty war of sectarian death squads to weaken the Iraqi resistance. And it was reprised in 2011 in the Nato-orchestrated war in Libya, where Isis last week took control of Gaddafi’s home town of Sirte.
> 
> In reality, US and western policy in the conflagration that is now the Middle East is in the classic mould of imperial divide-and-rule. American forces bomb one set of rebels while backing another in Syria, and mount what are effectively joint military operations with Iran against Isis in Iraq while supporting Saudi Arabia’s military campaign against Iranian-backed Houthi forces in Yemen. However confused US policy may often be, a weak, partitioned Iraq and Syria fit such an approach perfectly.
> 
> What’s clear is that Isis and its monstrosities won’t be defeated by the same powers that brought it to Iraq and Syria in the first place, or whose open and covert war-making has fostered it in the years since. Endless western military interventions in the Middle East have brought only destruction and division. It’s the people of the region who can cure this disease – not those who incubated the virus.
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/03/us-isis-syria-iraq?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> @500 Please know that the whole truth about the Syrian civil war is coming out, even though slow.


You could not address a single argument that I posted. Instead spam irrelevant article from crappy leftist paper.

ISIS is best thing happened to Assad. Before ISIS emerged rebels controlled more than 2/3 of Syria. Thanks to ISIS rebels lost the overhwelming majority of their lands.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> You could not address a single argument that I posted. Instead spam irrelevant article from crappy leftist paper.
> 
> ISIS is best thing happened to Assad. Before ISIS emerged rebels controlled more than 2/3 of Syria. Thanks to ISIS rebels lost the overhwelming majority of their lands.


To keep it 100% with you- IF you are corect, thats because i am 100% sure you either: 1) cant understand any sense or logic outside of what you offer, OR 2) you are a professional troll. By this i mean you are either paid by IDF , or some organization to deny truths and manipulate logic and good arguments on forums that makes Israel look bad and i feel confident that is intentional. In essence, you respond how a well trained human forum bot would behave.

Outside of what i said above, the reality in the world suggests you're wrong about the SYrian war, and this is why none of your posts get 1 like. People know you lie and manipulate facts 247.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> To keep it 100% with you- IF you are corect, thats because i am 100% sure you either: 1) cant understand any sense or logic outside of what you offer, OR 2) you are a professional troll. By this i mean you are either paid by IDF , or some organization to deny truths and manipulate logic and good arguments on forums that makes Israel look bad and i feel confident that is intentional. In essence, you respond how a well trained human forum bot would behave.
> 
> Outside of what i said above, the reality in the world suggests you're wrong about the SYrian war, and this is why none of your posts get 1 like. People know you lie and manipulate facts 247.


What u dont understand? This was a situation in Syria before ISIS:






Assad was collapsing. Then ISIS came in and attacked the rebels. And Assad started to recover.

ISIS is the best thing that happened to Assad.


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai forces killed a family of father, mother and 2 children. 1 child was rescued. 


Over 100,000 civilians are displaced by indiscriminate terrorist bombings.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> View attachment 557745
> 
> 
> Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai forces killed a family of father, mother and 2 children. 1 child was rescued.
> 
> 
> Over 100,000 civilians are displaced by indiscriminate terrorist bombings.


Hey aka girl
Iran do not have any thing here.
I am sure Saudis/Emirates are behind current mess by encouraging Syrian government to attack Idlib.
Iran at moment encouraging all sides to solve problems on negotiation table, but Sadly both side want war. Also, Terrorists bombs Syrian villages and as respond Syrian warplanes bombs Terrorists positions. Always Terrorists start and Syrians then respond.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Hey aka girl
> Iran do not have any thing here.


This is what started recent slaughter in Idlib:

Rouhani: emphasis is made on combating "terrorism" (women and children who refuse to bow to Assad) in remaining areas including Idlib.






Assad was not even invited there. Assads money, oil mercenaries, weapons come from Khamenast Iran.

This is family slaughtered tonight by Khamenai aka Putin forces for sake of inbred corrupt dictator:






Thats the way Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan.








> I am sure Saudis/Emirates are behind current mess by encouraging Syrian government to attack Idlib.
> 
> Iran at moment encouraging all sides to solve problems on negotiation table, but Sadly both side want war. Also, Terrorists bombs Syrian villages and as respond Syrian warplanes bombs Terrorists positions. Always Terrorists start and Syrians then respond.


This is a sick and pathetic lie. 

1) The slaughter of civilians in Idib started in February after Erdogan-Putin-Rouhani summit. There was no any violation from rebel side.
2) Even after months of indiscriminate slaughter by Khamenai aka Putin forces which led to death of hundreds civilians and ethnic cleansing of more than 140,000 people, rebels retaliated only against military targets.











So what we see here. While your government is butchering civilians for sake of corrupt leader, you are inventing lies to justify that slaughter.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> This is what started recent slaughter in Idlib:
> 
> Rouhani: emphasis is made on combating "terrorism" (women and children who refuse to bow to Assad) in remaining areas including Idlib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad was not even invited there. Assads money, oil mercenaries, weapons come from Khamenast Iran.
> 
> This is family slaughtered tonight by Khamenai aka Putin forces for sake of inbred corrupt dictator:
> 
> View attachment 557987
> 
> 
> Thats the way Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sick and pathetic lie.
> 
> 1) The slaughter of civilians in Idib started in February after Erdogan-Putin-Rouhani summit. There was no any violation from rebel side.
> 2) Even after months of indiscriminate slaughter by Khamenai aka Putin forces which led to death of hundreds civilians and ethnic cleansing of more than 140,000 people, rebels retaliated only against military targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what we see here. While your government is butchering civilians for sake of corrupt leader, you are inventing lies to justify that slaughter.


All of your post is lie aka girl
I don't believe you, I believe what I am seeing and that is Terrorists are bombing Syrian villages and Syrian government respond.
About Iran role, Iran at the moment inviting all side to table not battle ground.


----------



## SubWater

Hard week for Syria is coming. I hope Russians and Turks become agree with Iran about negative rule of Americans.
The source of problems in Syria are Americans currently
Sadly Americans/Saudis are pouring fuel in fire and want to make big bloodshed in Syria.
Turkey and Russia must think twice before going to USA created war.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> All of your post is lie aka girl
> I don't believe you, I believe what I am seeing and that is Terrorists are bombing Syrian villages and Syrian government respond.
> About Iran role, Iran at the moment inviting all side to table not battle ground.


Since February escalation hundreds civilians killed by Khamenai aka Assad aka Putin forces, over hundred of thousand people fled from their homes.

No single civilian was killed by rebels, no one fled.

You are a disgusting liar and part of Khamenai mass slaughter campaign: they slaughter people u justify this slaughter.

















Yesterday over 20 civilians were slaughtered by your regime mercenaries, including entire family in Ahsam village.



SubWater said:


> Hard week for Syria is coming. I hope Russians and Turks become agree with Iran about negative rule of Americans.
> The source of problems in Syria are Americans currently
> Sadly Americans/Saudis are pouring fuel in fire and want to make big bloodshed in Syria.
> Turkey and Russia must think twice before going to USA created war.


Your terrorist regime plans another mass slaughter of Muslims on Ramadan. For sake of corrupt atheist dictator.

But no matter how much u slaughter, you will fail just like failed in Afghanistan.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Since February escalation hundreds civilians killed by Khamenai aka Assad aka Putin forces, over hundred of thousand people fled from their homes.
> 
> No single civilian was killed by rebels, no one fled.
> 
> You are a disgusting liar and part of Khamenai mass slaughter campaign: they slaughter people u justify this slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday over 20 civilians were slaughtered by your regime mercenaries, including entire family in Ahsam village.
> 
> 
> Your terrorist regime plans another mass slaughter of Muslims on Ramadan. For sake of corrupt atheist dictator.
> 
> But no matter how much u slaughter, you will fail just like failed in Afghanistan.
> 
> View attachment 558296


Again and Again
If you want solve problem first you must read Question and understand it well.

you can insult Iran here day and night but that won't solve any problems.
Iran at moment do not have anything with Idlib.
Actually current mess in Idlib is created by Saudis and Americans.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Iran at moment do not have anything with Idlib.


Your Mojaher drone flying over Idlib:










In addition u send mercenaries, money arms and fuel for Assad. WIthout this aid Assad would not be able to do anything.



> Actually current mess in Idlib is created by Saudis and Americans.


First you expelled people who oppose inbred dictator Assad to Idlib. Then u slaughter them there.


----------



## 500

19 civilians killed today by terrorist Assad Putin strikes.

2 in Kafranbel
1 in Satuh Deir
1 Qaalat Madiq
1 Kindi
1 Deir Sunbul
3 Tarmala
2 Habit
1 Has
6 Arinba


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Your Mojaher drone flying over Idlib:


Does it carry anything but percision mounition ?
Then what is all these nonsense about Putin and khamenei soldiers barrel bombing civillians ?
I yet to see one Putin airplane or khamenei drone carry barrel bomb


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> 19 civilians killed today by terrorist Assad Putin strikes.
> 
> 2 in Kafranbel
> 1 in Satuh Deir
> 1 Qaalat Madiq
> 1 Kindi
> 1 Deir Sunbul
> 3 Tarmala
> 2 Habit
> 1 Has
> 6 Arinba


If Assad was your ally you would badmouth terrorists in Syria But because of his anti Zionist politics in Syria you almost kill yourself everyday here. Anyway remember resistance axis defetead your zionist arse back in 2000 & 2006 and they will defeat you and your wahhabi zombie allies again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125109193889988608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Does it carry anything but percision mounition ?
> Then what is all these nonsense about Putin and khamenei soldiers barrel bombing civillians ?
> I yet to see one Putin airplane or khamenei drone carry barrel bomb


It is making recon to slaughter more civilians.

Total 240,000 civilians depopulated and some 400 killed by your mercenaries since February.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> It is making recon to slaughter more civilians.
> 
> Total 240,000 civilians depopulated and some 400 killed by your mercenaries since February.


By definition barrel bombing don't need any recon , you just throw the barrel over the enemy and don't care where it hit .
Don't you think your post somehow contradict your previous ones?


----------



## Sineva

_*This is a report that anyone and everyone with an interest in the war in syria needs to read.*_

*Patrick Lawrence 
April 21, 2019 10:00AM (UTC)*

When the war in Syria was recently declared decisively over, there were few correspondents or witnesses to turn to for a credible look at exactly what happened during eight years of conflict. The questions were many, but I could count on one hand those worth putting them to. Among these was Sharmine Narwani, whose work I have long counted distinctly thorough and honest amid coverage that — in her view as well as mine — hit a new low by way of collapsed professional standards and abandoned ethics. Narwani’s pieces, written for a variety of publications, consistently reflect her hard work on the ground — work nearly no one else did. She is eyes wide open and beholden to no national interest or media slant. 

Narwani brings impressive credentials to the craft. After earning a masters in journalism from Columbia, she was for four years (2010–14) a senior associate at St. Antony's College, Oxford. It was during those years that she began to make her mark covering the Middle East from her bureau-of-one in Beirut. Her accounts of the war as it truly unfolded have opened many eyes over the years, mine included.


Having witnessed the Syrian war from start to finish, she now casts it in a usefully broad context. “The Syrian conflict constitutes the main battlefield in a kind of World War III,” she said during our lengthy exchange. “The world wars were, in essence, great-power wars, after which the global order reshuffled a bit and new global institutions were established.” This, in outline, is what Narwani sees out in front of us, now that the Western powers’ latest “regime change” operation has failed.

Narwani and I conducted our exchange via email, Skype and WhatsApp over a period of several weeks in late March and early April. In this, the first of two parts, Narwani dissects the role of various constituencies — radical jihadists and the nations that backed them, the Western press, the NGOs — in prolonging a war that, in her view, could have ended far sooner than it did. I have edited the transcript solely for length. Part 2 will follow. 

*You returned from Syria just last week — this after going in several times last year. The intervening months were important, given the war has just ended. What have you been seeing on the ground? *

My trips last year took place in May and June, in the weeks before the battle for the south of Syria began. I visited Daraa, Suweida and Quneitra, the three southern governorates most critical to the upcoming battle. It was fascinating. It dispelled a number of myths about the conflict for me. One of these was the discovery that al–Qaida was smack in the middle of the fight in Daraa, indistinguishable from Western-supported militant groups in all the main theaters. Another shocker was when I interviewed former al–Nusra and FSA [Free Syrian Army] fighters near the Lebanese border: They told me their salaries had been paid by the Israelis for the entire year before they surrendered, around $200,000 per month from Israel to militants in the town of Beit Jinn alone.

The southern battle was very swift, and since then all focus has moved to the north — to Idlib, where the most extreme militants have amassed in their final stronghold, and in the northeast, where U.S. troops have begun a slow withdrawal, without having yet ceded those territories back to the Syrian state…. Last week, I visited Idlib to see what I could glean about the timing of the upcoming battle, but nothing much has changed. There has to be a political decision first; some hope this will come after Russia, Iran and Turkey meet in late April. Idlib is different from Daraa because the militancy there is probably around 80 percent al–Qaida, and the rest, its allies. But Turkey and the Western powers — including the U.S. — continue to protect it for the moment. 

*What is the latest you have on reconstruction efforts, plans for a new constitution, and a political settlement? Russia, Iran and Turkey are said to be trying to establish a constitutional mechanism of some kind at the U.N. Russia and Turkey have summited with Germany and France on reconstruction plans — not that we’ve seen a word about it in the American press. Where is all this headed, in your estimation?*


We need to put what is commonly called the Syrian “political process” into perspective. Syria, Russia and Iran won. Turkey is crippled by its Syria losses and is desperately seeking a new geopolitical equilibrium. France and Germany are very worried about more refugees — and extremists — flooding their borders, and they are willing to break with the U.S.’ goals in Syria over this issue.

In short, the “political process” is whatever Syria, Russia and Iran want it to be. Their meetings in Astana [the Kazakh capital, where a series of peace talks have taken place] demilitarized the hotspots in Syria and placed them back under government control. And their meetings in Sochi [the Russian resort city] managed to get Syrians of all walks together, in a room talking. So these three countries will figure out the constitutional process. Just expect it to be mostly under the victor’s terms. Major concessions to Western interests — in exchange for reconstruction funds — will be unlikely because the whole Middle East now knows the U.S. doesn’t stick to its agreements. Syria isn’t betting on Western funds anyway, contrary to what media reports suggest.

I predict that the endgame will take Syria back to where it was in 2011, right after Assad passed unprecedented reforms that the international community decided to ignore.

*That’s a very interesting observation. In your writing, you previously suggested that the 2016 peace talks in Geneva would lead to the same thing. Very few people in the West know that Assad proposed numerous reforms in response to the initial unrest in 2011. Some of them are strikingly liberal by any standard. Please tell us about these, and why you think Assad’s 2011 proposals are where things will finish up now.*


When the Syrian government introduced reforms in 2011 and 2012, the only thing we ever really heard about them was “it’s too late” and “they’re window-dressing.” But these reforms were far-reaching and significant. So much carnage could have been avoided had they been given the time and space to take hold.

Starting in 2011, Assad issued decrees suspending almost five decades of emergency law that prohibited public gatherings. This was a big deal, as other Arab leaders were doing the opposite in response to their “uprisings.” Other decrees included the establishment of a multi-party political system, term limits for the presidency, the suspension of state security courts, prisoner releases, amnesty agreements, decentralizing down to local authorities, sacking controversial political figures, introducing new media laws that prohibited the arrest of journalists and provided for more freedom of expression, investment in infrastructure, housing, pension funds, establishing direct dialogue between populations and governing authorities, setting up a committee to dialogue with the opposition — many of whom turned down the offer.

You could feel these reforms unfolding in Damascus by early 2012. I would drive into the city from Beirut, call up opposition figures on their mobile phones, go to their homes, talk to regular folks about politics. I could even access Twitter and Facebook in Syria — platforms that had been banned for years.


*What was the reaction among Syrians? Mixed, I gather. You’ve written that some Syrian dissidents were also critical of these reforms. *

Many people were skeptical about reforms initially. The narratives against the Syrian state were very pervasive, and folks were confused with all the competing information. Most domestic opposition figures were certain that Assad was going to be gone within a few weeks, so that impacted their readiness to dialogue with his government or support reforms publicly. At the same time, these figures — many of whom had languished in Syrian prisons for years — rejected foreign intervention, the imposition of sanctions, and the militarization of the conflict. In early 2012, the dissidents I met mostly scoffed at reforms, but when massive bombs tore apart Damascus that summer, I saw a marked shift in their positions.

In terms of the general population, I think sentiments were split — not so much on the reforms themselves, but on whether they would actually be implemented. One way to gauge public support would be to look at how many Syrians turned out for the constitutional referendum. Many boycotted it, but the participation rate was just under 60 percent, so I would argue that a modest majority of Syrians were willing to put their trust in the reforms.


*What is your assessment of the U.S. plan to withdraw from Syria? I think you suggested in one piece you wrote some time ago that the U.S. effectively ceded Syria to Russia as far back as the first Russian air sorties in September 2015. *

Yes, in September 2015 the U.S. lost the conflict to Russia and its allies. The reason is very simple. The Russian intervention provided the Syrian army and its ground allies with the necessary cover to do their jobs effectively. He who dominates the air _and_ the ground wins the war.

To be fair, it also seemed highly unlikely that Obama was prepared to turn this into a full-on U.S. air war. He was happy to do “regime change” in that passive-aggressive way Democrats do it: all “humanitarian intervention” and marketing spin and tragic soundbites. But the Nobel Peace Prize winner was not going to put U.S.–piloted planes in Russian-dominated airspace over Syria in any significant way — not after Iraq and Afghanistan, certainly, and not after the Russians and Chinese blocked Obama’s U.N. Security Council route to war by vetoing all resolutions that might legitimize intervention.

*To what extent do you think Syria changed the U.S. position in the Middle East as a whole? It seems as if we are coming out of an important passage in the long story of American involvement in the region. *


The U.S. was already exiting the Middle East before the so-called “Arab uprisings” kicked off. Whoever in the U.S. national security apparatus made the decision to stick around and redirect these uprisings against regional adversaries made a colossal mistake. I want to write about this one day because it’s important. I believe the Syrian conflict constitutes the main battlefield in a kind of World War III. The world wars were, in essence, great-power wars, after which the global order reshuffled a bit and new global institutions were established.

Look around you now. We have had a reshuffle in the balance of power in recent years, with Russia, China, Iran in ascendance and Europe and North America in decline. That’s not to say that Washington, London or Paris don’t have levers left to pull: They do. But it is on the back of the Syrian conflict that a great-power battle was fought, and in its wake, new international institutions for finance, defense and policymaking have been born or transformed.

I’m not just talking about the strengthening of the BRICS [Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa], the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the Eurasian Union, etc. I mean the world’s networks are shifting hands, too. What will happen to Western-controlled shipping routes now that Asia has started to build faster, cheaper land routes? Will the SWIFT [bank messaging] system survive when an alternative is agreed upon to bypass U.S. sanctions everywhere? There are so many examples of these shifts. It’s not to say that they are due to events in Syria, but rather that Syria triggered the great-power battle that unleashed the potential of this new order much more quickly and efficiently.

Keep in mind that World War III was never going to be like the other two conventionally fought wars…. It was always going to be an irregular war that would escalate on multiple fronts — not just regime change events, but financial pressures, sanctions, propaganda, political subversion activities, destabilization, increased terrorism, proxy fights and so on. The battle for global hegemony really began to unfold over Syria, though, when the Russians, Iranians and Chinese decided to draw a line and put up a fight. The world changed after that.


*As you’ve just suggested, Syria has long seemed to be a different kind of war, a new kind — a war fought with images, information and disinformation, true and false portrayals of events, people, organizations, and so on. Based on what you’ve written over many years — and from inside Syria, on the ground — I would think you agree with this.*

In some ways, Syria wasn’t that different. All modern Western wars have been fought with manipulated imagery and disinformation. We call it propaganda and accuse the Nazis and Soviets of doing it, but the U.S. does it better than anyone. It’s literally the main tool in America's military kit: Otherwise, Americans would never accept the never-ending wars. There used to be laws forbidding the U.S. government from propagandizing the American people. The Obama administration undid many of those legal barriers. If you ever have a chance to read the U.S. Special Forces’ Unconventional Warfare manual, you will see how fundamental propaganda is to U.S. efforts to maintain hegemony. Everything starts and ends with “scene-setting” and “swaying perceptions” to prepare a population to support invasion, occupation, drone wars, “humanitarian interventions,” rebellion, regime change.

It was no different in Syria. The U.S. government imposed key narratives from day one — that Assad was indiscriminately killing civilians in a popular, peaceful revolution. Was this true? Not particularly. Eighty-eight soldiers were killed across Syria in the first month of protests. You never heard that in the Western media. That information would have altered your perception of the conflict, wouldn’t it?

The Syrian opposition used to burn tires on the tops of buildings to simulate shelling for TV cameras. Did you see that footage here? The only reason Syria seems like a “different kind of war” is because we had Twitter and Facebook and alternative media punching holes in Washington’s storyline every day — and because Syrians had the audacity to resist for eight years. You can’t keep up an act for eight years. People catch on.


*Let’s focus on a few topics that you’ve argued very effectively were key factors in prolonging and, as you say, “weaponizing” the conflict. The first of these is the question of casualty counts — “the casualty count circus,” I think you called it in one of your pieces. Can you summarize what you found and how you came to be so at odds with mainstream reporting? *

I first investigated the Syrian death toll 10 months into the conflict. In that month, January 2012, the U.N.’s figure for casualties in Syria was around 5,000 dead. The U.N.’s Independent International Commission of Inquiry on Syria issued its first report two months later, in March, stating that 2,569 Syrian security forces had been killed in the first year. Right there we know that half of the dead were neither civilians nor with the opposition. Half of the Syrian dead were security forces, which also informed us that the opposition was, in fact, armed, organized, and very, very lethal.

How about the other half of the death toll — the remaining 2,431 casualties? I found that they were a mixture of pro-government civilians, pro-opposition civilians, and opposition gunmen in civilian clothing. The “rebels” were not wearing military gear, so they were indistinguishable from civilians. Mainstream media just didn’t want to know this obvious stuff. They asked no questions, they investigated nothing.

A year later, one of the main opposition casualty counters, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, which the Western media quote all the time, told me it was hard to differentiate rebels from civilians because “everybody hides it.” By then, in year two, the Syrian death toll had increased tenfold and the U.N. released a casualty analysis that included the information that 92.5 percent of the dead were male. That is not a death toll representative of a “civilian population.”


The point is, why wasn’t there a single other journalist out there asking the question, “Who is killing and who is dying?” If they had asked that elementary question, the way we view this conflict would have been very, very different. There was, at the very least, parity in the killing, which also means the Syrian government’s response to opponents was not at all disproportionate.

*Another area of interest is the question of when and how the opposition — supposedly unarmed at the start — came to be armed. The question of proportionate responses to violence comes into this, as you’ve just suggested. *

Elements of the opposition were armed from the very start of the conflict. We have visual and anecdotal evidence of weapons caches, armed gunmen infiltrating the Lebanese border, and “foreign” gunmen appearing in Daraa, the city [in southern Syria] where protests first manifested. In the early days, it was hard to prove this because efforts were made to hide evidence that the opposition had weapons — and anyone claiming so was instantly marginalized. But then the Arab League (which had suspended Syria and was therefore viewed as an impartial body) sent in an observer team that produced a stunning report — one you did not read about in the Western press. The observer mission detailed the opposition’s bombings and terrorism and attacks on infrastructure and civilians.

I also know the opposition was armed from the start [March 2011] because of my own investigation and discovery that 88 Syrian soldiers were ambushed and killed across Syria in the first month of the conflict…. I have their names, ages, ranks, birthplaces — everything. Then in June 2011, over 100 Syrian soldiers were murdered in Jisr Shughour, in Idlib Province, many with their heads cut off, and nobody could dispute this anymore. Yet we continued to hear “the opposition is unarmed and peaceful” in the media for a good long while.


But you asked about proportionality, and to that I would simply ask: What if there were armed men in Washington who killed a few cops in the last week of December? In January, these unknown shooters began a campaign of ambushing American servicemen coming and going from their bases in Fairfax, Newport News, Arlington, killing 88 in total. Then, in March, over 100 U.S. soldiers are killed in a single day, half with their heads cut off. What is a “proportionate” response for you…? That answer about proportionality will be different for different people, I can assure you.

*The next question is obvious. Who armed the opposition? Are we able to say? *

We know today the U.S., U.K., France, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the U.A.E. and Turkey are the main countries that armed, trained, financed and equipped the militants, and that they found intricate ways to avoid detection, especially at the beginning. Weapons came into Syria from all five border countries at different parts of this conflict — Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Iraq, Israel — but I would say the most weapons probably arrived via Turkey, arms transfers that were very much coordinated with its NATO partners.

*When, why, and how did groups such as al–Nusra become involved? What were or are their relations with the Free Syrian Army and the Syrian Democratic Forces? *

The Nusra Front is the Syrian franchise of al–Qaida. Bombings in Damascus in December 2011 and January 2012 were the first actions publicly attributed to al–Qaida, and these were shortly followed by a viral video of AQ chief Ayman al–Zawahiri urging fellow jihadists to flood into the Syrian theater. I don’t know if you’ve heard of the declassified 2012 Defense Intelligence Agency document on AQ? This paper shows that the U.S. and its allies had identified AQ as the strongest, most capable fighting force in Syria against the Assad government, that these extremists had intent to create a “Salafist principality” on the Syrian–Iraqi border, and that the U.S. and its allies basically supported this. Many tried to play down this document, but then Obama sacked Michael Flynn as head of the DIA [Defense Intelligence Agency], and Flynn came out and said the document was correct, that the U.S. had “willfully” supported this whole mess.

The FSA was a shitshow from the start — no central authority, no chain of command, no cohesion, etc. “FSA” became the whitewashed moniker for any militant fighting the Syrian army. Many FSA fighters joined AQ and ISIS during this conflict. The FSA often gave or sold its U.S.–provided weapons to al–Qaida — and the Pentagon knew about this all along. When I asked a CENTCOM [U.S. Central Command] spokesman in 2015 why so many U.S. weapons supplied to their trainee fighters were showing up in al–Qaida’s hands, he actually said: “We don’t ‘command and control’ these forces. We just ‘train and equip’ them.”

Here’s the bottom line. During my trip to Daraa last year, just before the battle to oust militants from Syria’s south, I discovered that al–Qaida was in every major strategic area alongside the 54 Western-backed militant factions preparing to fight the Syrian army. If you looked at any U.S. think tank map before the big battle for the south, you would have seen three colors: red for the Syrian army, green for the “rebels,” and black for ISIS. So where was al–Qaeda? They were smack right alongside the green “rebels.” That’s how indistinguishable AQ has been from U.S.–backed forces in this conflict.

*You made an effort at one point to get the State Department to name even a single “moderate rebel” group. They couldn’t or wouldn’t, as you reported it. Please tell us about that episode. *

I used to ask the State Department to name the so-called “moderate rebels” they supported in the Syrian conflict. They always refused to answer, claiming that info could compromise the security of rebel groups.

Here’s my takeaway: The reason the U.S. won’t name the militant groups they funded and armed is because the moment they do, we will find atrocity videos and snuff films made by that group. The liability issues are huge. But mostly the issue is that the U.S. basically armed extremist groups in the Syrian conflict, and they don’t need the public knowing who these people are.

*What degree of support for the Assad government did you find? And from which sectors of the Syrian population?*

First of all, let me say that Syria is not Tunisia or Egypt — those populations had pretty much zero connection to their leaders, not on the domestic front, not in terms of worldview. The Syrian state is not wealthy, yet it provided basic services, plus education, health care, food staples for its population. And it very much shared a worldview with its population — anti-imperialist, anti–Zionist, resistance against interventionist powers, independence, etc.

In a nutshell, Assad always maintained support from some very key constituencies. These are the major urban hubs of Aleppo and Damascus, the business class and elites, the armed forces (very significant), the minority groups (Alawites, Christians, Druze, Shia, etc.), and the secular Sunnis. The [governing] Baath Party has around 3 million members, and they’re mostly Sunni. That’s a big chunk of core support right there. And then, as living conditions deteriorated and political violence escalated, many opponents fled to government-controlled areas and gave up on the fight. 

*Let’s stay with Syria a little longer before dilating the lens. There were two factors in the war that played decisive roles in constructing and maintaining the narrative, as you say. At a certain point they intersected, but let’s take them one at a time.*

*First, please describe your impressions of how the Western media performed. You’ve called them “ridiculously sycophantic” in one of your pieces. I’d like to hear from you on this. Were they, for example, purposely complicit in “perception management,” as they say, or simply dupes? Maybe professional standards have just plain collapsed since my years in the field. *

Mainstream Western media were absolutely complicit in disseminating disinformation about the Syrian conflict to serve the political agendas of their respective governments…. We are living through an era of full-on information warfare, and what is interesting is that populations recognize this at some gut level, because people are turning off their media and searching for alternative sources of information.

Journalists were _not_ dupes in this conflict. Western journalists covering Syria were, for the most part, believers in the liberal order, U.S. exceptionalism, interventionism — these people are _hired_ because they think that way. They quote their governments’ statements unquestioningly, despite the lies of Iraq, Libya, Vietnam, etc. They are fundamentally uninterested in the legalities of warfare — the U.S. and U.K. bombardment of Syria, the establishment of military bases there, the funding and arming of terrorist groups — all of it illegal under international law. 

A number of Western journalists who dared to probe deeper were sacked, silenced or smeared. I know a couple of journalists who lost their jobs. The Huffington Post stopped publishing my work once I started reporting from inside Syria — and then a year or so later, they quietly removed my entire archive from their site. Other mainstream journalists who questioned the Syria narratives were badly smeared — by their colleagues, quite shockingly — which made more than a few of them back down, write less, tweet differently. The intimidation tactics by our peers have been relentless in the coverage of Syria.

In short, Western media helped to stage and grow this conflict. I no longer think journalists should be treated with a special kind of immunity when they get a story this wrong, repeatedly, and people die in the process. I prefer to call them “media combatants,” and I think that is a fair and accurate description of the part they play in wars today.

*Now let’s go to the Western NGOs — Human Rights Watch and the like — or the Syrian Observatory, for that matter. What was their role? Was it principled, as most Westerners assume? They were primary sources for the Western press while, as Patrick Cockburn pointed out [in The London Review of Books], they were staffed by anti–Assad activists. Not exactly “reliable sources,” I’d say. *

It’s actually quite interesting the role NGOs played in the spinning of this conflict. You’re right, they were entirely one-sided and pro-opposition. They would put out statements and reports based on the loosest definition of sourcing I’ve ever seen, their Western journalist pals would then bullhorn this rubbish across the world media, and then governments would react in outrage and cite the NGO and press reports as fact.

Most of their interviews of Syrians on the ground were coordinated by liaisons connected with the militant opposition — many were conducted via Skype. How do you know who you’re speaking to? How do you know if they’re telling the truth? Who introduced you to this “source?” Do they have a motive? NGOs — local and international — were the source of most of the information we learned about chemical weapons attacks, cluster munitions, massacres, civilian casualties of air attacks, etc.

The most ubiquitous of these is, of course, the Western-funded White Helmets “rescue team,” who worked only in areas with the most extreme militant groups and played witness to so many of the alleged chemical attacks in Syria. But troll Facebook for a while and you will find photos of dozens of these White Helmets guys flaunting weapons and posing next to al–Qaida and ISIS fighters. Despite this kind of evidence from their own pages and websites, media consistently used this group as a source, and still do.

*In this line, you wrote a piece following the alleged gas attack in Eastern Ghouta — in the spring of last year, I think — that was especially fine. I was pleased to cite it at length in one of my Salon columns. You actually found and photographed a jihadist-held farmhouse filled with U.S.–supplied chemical weapons equipment. Nobody else had it. *

*Can you talk about that experience? How, generally, do you manage to get so much closer to the ground than other correspondents, especially the Beirut-dwelling Westerners? And as that story demonstrates, closer to the truth. *

I have no particular advantage over other foreign journalists traveling to Syria. I have to wait just as long to receive a visa, and each visit is limited to four days, though that can be extended in-country with permission from the Ministry of Information.

When I was in Damascus last March, the ministry put out a call to reporters about a laboratory they’d discovered the day before while liberating some Ghouta farmlands…. It turns out the facility was not that secure and we had to duck and weave through some very bumpy fields on foot, with mortars and gunfire going off just meters away. I’m not a war reporter and I have no training whatsoever in that very specialized, madman’s niche, so it wasn’t pleasant in the least. The facility itself was a laboratory of sorts run by a militant, Saudi-backed faction called Jaysh al–Islam. It was clear that something was being produced there that had military applications, but since the lab had only just been discovered, it wasn’t yet clear what that was.

I _never_ wrote that it was a chemical weapons lab, by the way. You could see in the photos the level of sophistication of the equipment, the large compression units, the pipes going from the laboratory upstairs to the heavier devices below. The one thing I _did_ conclude from this discovery is that Syrian militants clearly had the _means_ to access sanctioned, foreign — even American — equipment with dual-use technologies, that they were able to create production lines in the middle of war zones, that they were able to procure toxic substances. Chlorine was found in rows of containers at the front of the facility. Before this, the narrative was that the “rebels” couldn’t possibly be responsible for chemical weapons attacks because they couldn’t make or buy them. This facility showed they could make them….

*Interesting. Your account prompts another question. I take it you were led to the site by Syrian officials. Were you able to conclude with confidence it wasn’t a put-up job on the government’s part?*

Yes, two other media crews — TV outlets — and I were taken to the location by Syrian soldiers, with permission from the defense ministry. There are several things that made me fairly confident I wasn’t walking into a set-up. The facility had been shelled fairly extensively — there was debris and dust covering most of the equipment, so this stuff wasn’t “brought in” the day before for staging. There was so much gunfire and shelling still going on in the area that I still can’t believe the army had the gall to call this “liberated land.” With war still raging mere meters away, one could not reasonably believe the Syrian army moved in equipment for staging, carried it across the furrowed fields to this lab, then dusted it just-so with realistic looking debris from mortar hits.

Finally, the militant group that occupied this lab, the Saudi-backed Jaysh al-Islam: Not only didn’t they deny they ran this lab; they have previously admitted to using toxic agents in the Syrian conflict — against Kurds in the Sheikh Maqsood neighborhood of Aleppo.

*To me the episode in Ghouta, which ended in U.S., British and French missile bombardments of Damascus, was the second-clumsiest of them all. First place goes to the August 2013 incident, when U.N. chemical weapons inspectors had just settled in their Damascus hotels — at Assad’s invitation — and there’s a gas attack in, once again, Ghouta. On cue, the U.S. instantly blamed Assad. Preposterous. False-flag and “psy-ops” just aren’t what they used to be. Or maybe in our media-saturated age, we can simply see more.*

*Were all these incidents in Syria faked or staged? Are you in a position to judge this conclusively? *

I am not in a position to judge anything conclusively, but based on my experience I do have some opinions on this subject. In the early days, it seemed that on the eve of every U.N. Security Council meeting on Syria — or before an “international team” was about to arrive in the country — something violent and horrific would happen. You could almost time these massacres and chemical weapons attacks according to the politically significant event that was about to take place in a Western capital. It was hard not to notice this pattern and even harder not to get cynical about “massacres.” ...

I did some early deep dives on the chemical weapons attacks, including the 2013 Ghouta incident. I can’t tell you exactly what happened, but here’s what I do know about that incident. A Jordanian journalist was on the ground in Ghouta the next day and he interviewed residents, militants and their families. He wrote a piece with an AP reporter explaining that militants had taken shipment of some new and unknown container weapons from the Saudis that they had mishandled and which caused the deaths. Then, we had one of the most senior U.N. officials on Syria tell us, off the record: “Saudi intelligence was behind the attacks and unfortunately nobody will dare say that.” This official, we know, gave the same information to at least two other Western reporters — who did not report it….

This is a pattern you see in most of the other attacks — evidence manipulated, unknown chain of custody, controlled and limited access for investigators. Most of the attacks happen in militant-controlled areas, so the opposition is in complete control over access and flow of information. I do not believe you could prosecute the Syrian government in an impartial court and win convictions in any of these cases. Logically, the Syrian state is the entity that _least_ benefits from any of these CW or massacre incidents. It had no motive to launch these attacks. Why use highly controversial chemical munitions when you can do more damage with conventional ones — and escape censure?

*As I hinted a moment ago, your reporting is very distinctive for its granular detail. In Syria you’re more or less in a class by yourself in this respect. One of your sources especially intrigued me, Father Frans van der Lugt, the Dutch priest who lived many years in Homs. Tell us about him. I should mention for readers’ sake, he was killed in Homs in the spring of 2014.*

I never interviewed Father Frans, though I did go to his church gravesite during a visit to Homs shortly after he was killed. Through his writings, this Dutch priest gave us some rare, objective insights into what took place in the early days of the crisis — events he witnessed first-hand.

In September 2011 he wrote: “From the start there has been the problem of the armed groups, which are also part of the opposition… The opposition of the street is much stronger than any other opposition. And this opposition is armed and frequently employs brutality and violence, only in order then to blame the government.”

And then in January 2012 he expanded: “From the start, the protest movements were not purely peaceful. From the start I saw armed demonstrators marching along in the protests, who began to shoot at the police first. Very often the violence of the security forces has been a reaction to the brutal violence of the armed rebels.”

The 75-year-old Father Frans was shot at point-blank range by a gunman while sitting in a church garden in the rebel-occupied part of Homs…. 


*Patrick Lawrence*

*https://www.salon.com/2019/04/21/re...e-secret-history-of-americas-defeat-in-syria/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> By definition barrel bombing don't need any recon , you just throw the barrel over the enemy and don't care where it hit .
> Don't you think your post somehow contradict your previous ones?


They want to slaughter as much as possible. Barrel bombs are good to slaughter civilians.

Khamenai slaughters hundreds of thousand Muslim civilians on Ramadan eve for sake of 1 corrupt atheist dictator:






Rebels destroy tank with Khamenai aka Assad mercenaries:


----------



## CAN_TR

The moment when a Zionist protects HTS Salafi/Wahabi terrorist and Muslim civilians, while on the other side bombing Gaza to shit.

There is something fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CAN_TR said:


> The moment when a Zionist protects HTS Salafi/Wahabi terrorist and Muslim civilians, while on the other side bombing Gaza to shit.
> 
> There is something fishy.


Gaza fired 750 rockets at Israeli towns in 3 days.
Israel responded with pinpoint attacks against military locations. 
Once Gaza stopped firing rockets Israel stopped its retaliation as well.

In Idlib Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin bomb towns non stop for 2 months without any provocation, slaughtering 400 civilians and displacing 240,000 from their homes.

See the difference?

Whats fishy is that your Erdogan screams against Israel and in same times kiss bum to Putin who butchers millions of Muslims, including Syrian Turks.


----------



## CAN_TR

500 said:


> Gaza fired 750 rockets at Israeli towns in 3 days.
> Israel responded with pinpoint attacks against military locations.
> Once Gaza stopped firing rockets Israel stopped its retaliation as well.
> 
> In Idlib Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin bomb towns non stop for 2 months without any provocation, slaughtering 400 civilians and displacing 240,000 from their homes.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Whats fishy is that your Erdogan screams against Israel and in same times kiss bum to Putin who butchers millions of Muslims, including Syrian Turks.



Just ignore my Gaza comment lol, i acctually don't give a fvck about Arab-Isaeli conflict, but i can't hold myself if i see hypocrites.

I don't know what the rest of your comment has to do with me, don't accuse me with bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

CAN_TR said:


> Just ignore my Gaza comment lol, i acctually don't give a fvck about Arab-Isaeli conflict, but i can't hold myself if i see hypocrites.
> 
> I don't know what the rest of your comment has to do with me, don't accuse me with bs.


Only hypocrite is Erdogan, I explained why in post above. 

If Israel will start barrel bombing Gaza, if Israel will bomb Gaza without provocation I will be first who will speak against it.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Gaza fired 750 rockets at Israeli towns in 3 days.
> Israel responded with pinpoint attacks against military locations.
> Once Gaza stopped firing rockets Israel stopped its retaliation as well.
> 
> In Idlib Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin bomb towns non stop for 2 months without any provocation, slaughtering 400 civilians and displacing 240,000 from their homes.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Whats fishy is that your Erdogan screams against Israel and in same times kiss bum to Putin who butchers millions of Muslims, including Syrian Turks.


liar 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125026607532523520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> liar
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125026607532523520


They were killed by misfired Hamas rocket.

Meanwhile your mercenaries murder civilians every day for 8 years already. Today at least 8 civilians mostly kids were murdered. I can PM u graphic videos and pics of kids under rubles.

Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan to millions of people in Idlib:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125735793778147330


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125465160578228224


----------



## 500

Kfar Nabuda. Home of over 12,000 people turned into a sand box in past week by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126086029864103936
Dozens of other towns and villages have similar fate. This is Habit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125875760047300608
Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Kfar Nabuda. Home of over 12,000 people turned into a sand box in past week by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126086029864103936
> Dozens of other towns and villages have similar fate. This is Habit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125875760047300608
> Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan.


Idlib is Al-Qaeda stronghold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Idlib is Al-Qaeda stronghold


Al Qaeda is ur creation:





Osama ben Ladens mom was Alawi by the way.

Meanwhile when i say that Khamenai is greeting Idlib people with Ramadan I was not joking.

Assads mercenary openly mocking says that rockets they fire at civilians are for Iftar:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126021838008532992


----------



## CAN_TR

SAA is advancing and HTS tries to stop them with VBIED (carbomb) attacks, also ATGM attacks from HTS are less then ever... looks like they don't have much left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Al Qaeda is ur creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama ben Ladens mom was Alawi by the way.
> 
> Meanwhile when i say that Khamenai is greeting Idlib people with Ramadan I was not joking.
> 
> Assads mercenary openly mocking says that rockets they fire at civilians are for Iftar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126021838008532992


He is saying Americans are saying these shits against us and exactly in last 5 seconds he say but even Americans conclude Al-Qaede is Iran enemy.
Ask one person to translate the last 5 second of this Video which does not have subtitle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Al Qaeda is ur creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama ben Ladens mom was Alawi by the way.
> 
> Meanwhile when i say that Khamenai is greeting Idlib people with Ramadan I was not joking.
> 
> Assads mercenary openly mocking says that rockets they fire at civilians are for Iftar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126021838008532992


Taliban & Al Qaeda are made by the Yankees and Sudis, as well as FSA and rest of Islamic Wahhabi terrorist organazations:

https://msuweb.montclair.edu/~furrg/pol/wtc/oblnus091401.html


Someone should stop this israeli liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

IAM crying more and more cute little babies of 3 years old are.killed by.fighting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126217869925191681


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


>


You need to learn Persian.


----------



## 500

Huge inflation in Iran. But instead to help its poor sadistic Khamenai regime is sending oil to Assad so he would slaughter more Muslims on Ramadan:

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/09/ira...l-exports-to-syria-as-trump-ups-pressure.html


----------



## Numerous

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/11/...tion=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article

An article detailing the rape & torture which Muslims suffer in Assad's prisons.


----------



## 500

Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries use double tap in order to kill a rescue team. Worse kind of terrorists.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127912335979446272


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries use double tap in order to kill a rescue team. Worse kind of terrorists.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127912335979446272



It's terrible, also when your country and the US do it. As for Idlib, the rebels there don't have serious support. They are only able to hold it due to Kurdish situation that is a concern for Turkey. Arabs have abandoned the opposition. Many nations around the world support Assad against what they see to be an Sunni extremist insurgency(due to ISIS rise in Syria). Western general public especially is in support of Assad regime.

Blame lies on Syrian opposition as well that was very disorganized and suffering from too many internal disputes. The US did not care about them, gave them some diplomatic support/promises/support to select few groups to keep Assad regime busy but never wanted opposition takeover of Syria or for the revolt to succeed. Once US felt Assad/Hezbollah are bogged down in Syria, they withdrew from the scene. That was the US role after the revolution. Other nations played different roles, but its clear in secret Arab regimes are more comfortable with Assad than Syrian opposition.

In the end, all Syrian people are victims of Assad regime, international community ISIS honey pot(to attract depressed or radicals around world into one place), Arab regime crackdown on Arab spring, Israeli geopolitical objectives, Kurdish geopolitical objectives, Syrian opposition corruption, etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Poor innocent civilams of idlib using tank 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128259269323714561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries use double tap in order to kill a rescue team. Worse kind of terrorists.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127912335979446272


In which cateogry of civilans do u put thease cute kids killed in clashes with army


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129078093535227911

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

50cent said:


> In which cateogry of civilans do u put thease cute kids killed in clashes with army
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129078093535227911
> View attachment 560434


poor kids.. came from central asia on vacation to syria, wearing plastic weapons, now assad takes pictures of them and says look they are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Father and daughter murdered by Khamenai aka Putin forces during Iftar.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Father and daughter murdered by Khamenai aka Putin forces during Iftar.



Military target?


----------



## 50cent

Reason to bomb idlib


Poor innocent uighurs. Living peaceful life with idlib terroist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127139322363355136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full pressure should be applied In syria front at this moment because they are concentrating on Iran now.


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> Military target?


They were killed in Maarat an Numan, far from frontlines, just random bombing.

Military target is to slaughter and displace anyone who not loyal to Alawite regime. So far over 13 million people were slaughtered or displaced.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> They were killed in Maarat an Numan, far from frontlines, just random bombing.
> 
> Military target is to slaughter and displace anyone who not loyal to Alawite regime. So far over 13 million people were slaughtered or displaced.



Good. Time to bomb Islamists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

Assad regime soldiers humiliating an old Muslim man





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 500

9 civilians including 5 children and 2 women murdered by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries in Kafranbel.


----------



## 500

Rebels made a large counter attack.

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai responded with indiscriminate bombings of towns far from the frontline.






11 civilians murdered in Maarat an Numan. Happy Ramadan from Khamenai.


----------



## 500

Assad's most elite tiger force fled from rag tag rebels and left their colonel behind.


----------



## 500

After losing on battlefield Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries retaliated by bombing civilians. 25 civilians were murdered yesterday at least 8 civilians murdered today.


----------



## Numerous

500 said:


> Assad's most elite tiger force fled from rag tag rebels and left their colonel behind.
> 
> View attachment 561399



Where do you find this information from?


----------



## 500

Numerous said:


> Where do you find this information from?


SNHR and white helmets. There are lots of graphic pics I dont post here.

Cluster bomb attack in Kafranbel caught on security cam. This bomb killed 3 civilians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131721703988637697
Needless to say that using cluster bomb against town is a war crime and terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered this girl together with 2 her sisters during the iftar.






They do this murder just for fun.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

أستغفر الله 
Shaam is a blessed land ....the land of abdaals and the children of the sahaba. 

This is going to continue until Imam Mahdi Alahyis Salam comes...but before that the evil of Sufyani will seep through after a Great War (WW3?)

May Allah ta’ala protect them and protect our sisters and daughters from these animals


----------



## 50cent

Reason to bomb white helmet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131996347966644225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Some children murdered by Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries:


----------



## 500

Another slaughter today by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries in Maarat an Numan.


----------



## striver44

I cant believe how incomptetent these syrian arab armies


----------



## Aramagedon

Wa Muhammada said:


> أستغفر الله
> Shaam is a blessed land ....the land of abdaals and the children of the sahaba.
> 
> This is going to continue until Imam Mahdi Alahyis Salam comes...but before that the evil of Sufyani will seep through after a Great War (WW3?)
> 
> May Allah ta’ala protect them and protect our sisters and daughters from these animals


Shaam is at left of Kaaba and Yemen is at right of Kaaba. Both of them are blessed and have been destroyed by Sufiyani forces. May Imam Mahdi (A) clean this jahiliyan cult.


*Suicide bombers in Iraq are mostly Saudis*

Suicide bombers in Iraq are overwhelmingly foreigners bent on destabilizing the government and undermining American interests there, two independent studies have concluded.

The studies report that the number of suicide bombings in Iraq has now surpassed those conducted worldwide since the early 1980s. The findings suggest that extremists from throughout the region and around the world are fueling Iraq's violence.

"The war on terrorism — and certainly the war in Iraq — has failed in decreasing the number of suicide attacks and has really radicalized the Muslim world to create this concept of martyrs without borders," said Mohammed Hafez, a visiting professor at the University of Missouri in Kansas City and the author of one of the two studies.

*Hafez, whose new book is "Suicide Bombers in Iraq," has identified the nationalities of 124 bombers who attacked in Iraq. Of those, the largest number — 53 — were Saudis. Eight apiece came from Italy and Syria, seven from Kuwait, four from Jordan and two each from Belgium, France and Spain. Others came from North and East Africa, South Asia and various Middle Eastern and European countries. Only 18 — 15 percent — were Iraqis.*

In the second study, Robert Pape, a University of Chicago professor who runs the Chicago Project on Suicide Terrorism, identified the nationalities of 55 suicide bombers in Iraq. Sixteen were Saudis, seven were Syrians and five were Algerians. Kuwait, Morocco and Tunisia each supplied three bombers. Thirteen — 24 percent — were Iraqi Sunni Muslims.

Hafez and Pape said Iraqi Shiite Muslims hadn't carried out suicide attacks so far and instead had restricted their role in the sectarian violence to militia activity.

Pinning down the nationalities of suicide bombers can be tricky because they leave few physical remains, and extremist groups often don't claim the attacks until much later. The U.S. military says it does some DNA testing to investigate the bombers' identities.

Both researchers relied on extremist Web sites, "martyr" videos, news reports and statements to compile the data on nationalities. Hafez also gathered some information from online chats and discussion forums.

U.S. intelligence estimates based on interviews with detainees and captured documents indicate that *most suicide bombers in Iraq are non-Iraqi*, said a senior defense official who can't be named because of departmental rules

Suicide attacks more than doubled each year from the U.S.-led invasion in 2003 to 2005, Pape said. In 2006, he said, they jumped just under a third. The American military has reported more than 1,400 since January 2004. Before the U.S.-led invasion, there had been no suicide bombings in Iraq.

Pape attributed the attacks to the presence of some 150,000 American troops in the region.

*The notion that most of the suicide bombers are foreigners engaged in a global movement is exaggerated, he said, since about 75 percent come from the Arabian Peninsula*, which is close to the U.S. forces in Iraq.

"The Arabian Peninsula isn't that big: It's somewhat bigger than Texas," Pape said. "The Americans have all the capability and are right there. That's what allows terrorist leaders to build a sense of urgency."

After losing safe havens in Afghanistan, Pakistan and Europe, militant organizations needed a new base for their operations, Hafez said. U.S. intelligence analysts, however, have concluded that al Qaida has built new training camps along the Afghan-Pakistani border, and that the group al Qaida in Iraq operates for the most part independently.

According to Hafez, extremist groups in Iraq conduct suicide bombings against fellow Muslims rather than U.S. troops to destabilize the fledgling government and spark sectarian warfare.

The groups' objectives in Iraq are different from "other places like in the Palestinian-Israeli conflict or in Lebanon," he said.

In Lebanon, Shiite suicide bombers helped drive U.S., British, French, Italian and Israeli troops out of the country with a series of attacks. Sunni Palestinian suicide bombers have attacked in Israel and the Palestinian territories in an effort to loosen Israel's grip on what they say are Arab lands.

*There's widespread agreement that Saudis are represented more heavily than any other nationality *among the bombers, said Assaf Moghadem, a research fellow at Harvard University who studies suicide bombers' motivations. Insurgent groups sometimes recruit Saudis because of their relative prosperity, he said.

The ultra-conservative brand of Sunni Islam that's prevalent in Saudi Arabia also accounts for the large number of Saudis who participate in suicide bombings and the insurgency in Iraq, said Mike Davis, a University of California at Irvine professor who wrote a recent history of car bombs.

"The religious current in modern Islam that encourages this kind of sectarian attitude toward the Shiites is the religious orthodoxy enshrined in Saudi Arabia," Davis said.

https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/world/article24467953.html


----------



## 500

at least 5 women and 2 kids murdered by Khamenai - Putin mercenaries in Ariha today.










Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan to Syrians.


----------



## B.K.N

500 said:


> at least 5 women and 2 kids murdered by Khamenai - Putin mercenaries in Ariha today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenai wishes happy Ramadan to Syrians.



This is what happens when some idiots start fighting against their own country


----------



## 500

Boyka said:


> This is what happens when some idiots start fighting against their own country


1) Assad is not a country, but inbred corrupt dictator.
2) The war was started by Assad who sent army against the protesters.


----------



## B.K.N

500 said:


> 1) Assad is not a country, but inbred corrupt dictator.
> 2) The war was started by Assad who sent army against the protesters.



I know Assad is not country but he is ruling the country and armed forces are with him


----------



## 500

Fadl Fahim's life fell apart in *Ariha* today. In a single* Khamenai - Putin* airstrike, his wife, all 3 of his children and his mother were all killed.



Boyka said:


> I know Assad is not country but he is ruling the country and armed forces are with him


Hitler was also ruling the country and armed forces were with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Fadl Fahim's life fell apart in *Ariha* today. In a single* Khamenai - Putin* airstrike, his wife, all 3 of his children and his mother were all killed.
> 
> 
> Hitler was also ruling the country and armed forces were with him.


As far as I'm aware khamenei didn't do any air strike recently.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> As far as I'm aware khamenei didn't do any air strike recently.


The recent slaughter in Idlib started after February meeting in Russia, where Khamenai regime official said that terrorists in Idlib (means women and children who refuse to bow to pedophile Assad) must be cleansed.






5:30

Since then there is a no stop slaughter of civilians in Idlib. Khamenai regime provides weapons, fuel, money, mercenaries. Without all this the slaughter would be impossible.

So Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for this slaughter together with Putin regime.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> The recent slaughter in Idlib started after February meeting in Russia, where Khamenai regime official said that terrorists in Idlib (means women and children who refuse to bow to pedophile Assad) must be cleansed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:30
> 
> Since then there is a no stop slaughter of civilians in Idlib. Khamenai regime provides weapons, fuel, money, mercenaries. Without all this the slaughter would be impossible.
> 
> So Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for this slaughter together with Putin regime.


Are these people died in ground war or bombing . if the ground attack killed them then ok otherwise it's not Mr. Khamenei doing and we have no leverage on what Russia do.

Also why these terrorist that you support won't leave civilian area and mingle with them ? Why for example unlike SAA when they saw they can't control Palmyra anymore and pulled back to a voice civillan pulled into the war. These terrorist are hiding behind civilians and won't leave the places that civilians live.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Are these people died in ground war or bombing . if the ground attack killed them then ok otherwise it's not Mr. Khamenei doing and we have no leverage on what Russia do.
> 
> Also why these terrorist that you support won't leave civilian area and mingle with them ? Why for example unlike SAA when they saw they can't control Palmyra anymore and pulled back to a voice civillan pulled into the war. These terrorist are hiding behind civilians and won't leave the places that civilians live.


1) Khamenai regime urged to start attack on Idlib. Since February meeting with Putin there is non stop slaughter of civilians in Idlib.

2) Khamenai regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.

Thus Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for all the slaughter currently in Idlib. They can stop this slaughter any second.

And spare me nonsense about hiding behind civilians. There is a random bombiong of towns deep behind the fronlines.

This is example of yesterday bombing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133128608296390662
Note how notorious Khamenait propagandist Hussain Murtada laugh about it. He works on Khamenaist al Alam propaganda channel.

P.S. And you are a part of this slaughter too. Instead to condemn this slaughter u are justifying it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

500 said:


> 1) Khamenai regime urged to start attack on Idlib. Since February meeting with Putin there is non stop slaughter of civilians in Idlib.
> 
> 2) Khamenai regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.
> 
> Thus Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for all the slaughter currently in Idlib. They can stop this slaughter any second.
> 
> And spare me nonsense about hiding behind civilians. There is a random bombiong of towns deep behind the fronlines.
> 
> This is example of yesterday bombing:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133128608296390662
> Note how notorious Khamenait propagandist Hussain Murtada laugh about it. He works on Khamenaist al Alam propaganda channel.
> 
> P.S. And you are a part of this slaughter too. Instead to condemn this slaughter u are justifying it.



I think you are the number 1 friend of Muslim in this world.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Khamenai regime urged to start attack on Idlib. Since February meeting with Putin there is non stop slaughter of civilians in Idlib.
> 
> 2) Khamenai regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.
> 
> Thus Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for all the slaughter currently in Idlib. They can stop this slaughter any second.
> 
> And spare me nonsense about hiding behind civilians. There is a random bombiong of towns deep behind the fronlines.
> 
> This is example of yesterday bombing:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133128608296390662
> Note how notorious Khamenait propagandist Hussain Murtada laugh about it. He works on Khamenaist al Alam propaganda channel.
> 
> P.S. And you are a part of this slaughter too. Instead to condemn this slaughter u are justifying it.


You knew first we have no influence over what Russia do and second if we are to provide a weapon first we must produce it and we are not known for producing barrel bombs. But strangely Israel is one of the pioneers in producing and using them in fact you are the first group to use it after medieval times they even didn't used them in ww1 and ww2 but you introduced them to middleaeast and usa introduced them to Indochina .
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_bombs_in_Palestine_and_Israel


> The earliest known use of barrel bombs in their current form was by the Israeli military in 1948. The second known use of barrel bombs was by the US military in Vietnam in the late 1960s. Starting in the 1990s, they were also used in Sri Lanka, Croatia and Sudan.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> You knew first we have no influence over what Russia do and second if we are to provide a weapon first we must produce it and we are not known for producing barrel bombs. But strangely Israel is one of the pioneers in producing and using them in fact you are the first group to use it after medieval times they even didn't used them in ww1 and ww2 but you introduced them to middleaeast and usa introduced them to Indochina .
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_bombs_in_Palestine_and_Israel


1) Your regime urged to start Idlib slaughter.

2) Your regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.

Why u post about 1948 when there were not smart weapons I really dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Fadl Fahim's life fell apart in *Ariha* today. I


Living soo close with Un blacklisted terroist has different perks and benefits


----------



## 500

Mass slaughter by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries continues today. Dead kids lying in streets.

Twitter search:
*Esed* *rejimi* *ve* *Rus* *uçaklarının* ''*Çatışmasızlık*'' bölgesi #*İdlib*'de bombaladığı çocuklar


Lucky kids who survived Khamenai attempt to murder them:


----------



## 500

In Kfar Halab Khamenai/Putin mercenaries burned alive a child and adult man who tried to save him.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Your regime urged to start Idlib slaughter.
> 
> 2) Your regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.
> 
> Why u post about 1948 when there were not smart weapons I really don't know.


sell Assad smart weapons and he use them. by the way by what I have seen in Yemen , Iraq and Afghanistan and Lebanon those smart weapon are not that smart . and it won't change the fact that you guys are the inventors of Barrel Bombs 
and no we don't have any influence over what Russia do and we never did any bombing in Idlib


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> sell Assad smart weapons and he use them. by the way by what I have seen in Yemen , Iraq and Afghanistan and Lebanon those smart weapon are not that smart . and it won't change the fact that you guys are the inventors of Barrel Bombs


Israel used self made bombs to attack invading armies when it has not other means (in ww2 American bombs often missed by 1 km and more). Assad uses unguided bombs to slaughter own population in 21th century. 

Israel does not use unguided bombs even against the enemy population Assad and Khamenai slaughter own Muslim population.



> and no we don't have any influence over what Russia do and we never did any bombing in Idlib


1) Your regime URGED to start Idlib slaughter.

2) Your regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.

Thus your regime is 100% responsible for this slaughter. And you also have blood of kids on your hands, because instead of condemn the slaughter u justify it.


----------



## 500

Yesterday 5 women child and a man slaughtered by Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries in Sarja village.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133640553508347904
Father and 2 kids murdered in Al Bara village this morning.

How much blood they need to drink to satisfy?


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Israel used self made bombs to attack invading armies when it has not other means (in ww2 American bombs often missed by 1 km and more). Assad uses unguided bombs to slaughter own population in 21th century.
> 
> Israel does not use unguided bombs even against the enemy population Assad and Khamenai slaughter own Muslim population.


Invading Army ? didn't knew you considerd British army as invading army and you used them against villages not armies .

again we have no influence over what Russia do and again we don't sell any bombs to Syria .and the century is not important syria is under sanction and can't procure not so smart weapons or equipment to build them .


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Invading Army ? didn't knew you considerd British army as invading army and you used them against villages not armies .


Invading Arab armies. Stop switching topic.



> again we have no influence over what Russia do and again we don't sell any bombs to Syria .and the century is not important syria is under sanction and can't procure not so smart weapons or equipment to build them .


1) Your regime URGED to start Idlib slaughter.

2) Your regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Al-Nusra Terrorists’ Attack Repelled in Northern Hama by Syrian Army 
*
A new attack by militants from the al-Nusra Front terrorist group was repelled by the Syrian army forces on Tuesday in northern Hama province. 




The Syrian government forces have killed ten militants and destroyed a vehicle when repelling an attack by terrorists from the *Hayat* *Tahrir al-Sham* group (formerly known as Jabhat al-Nusra) in the Hama province, head of the Russian Center for reconciliation of the conflicting sides Viktor Kupchishin said on Tuesday, Tass news agency reported.

"Over 20 militants from the terrorist group Hayat Tahrir al-Sham, supported by three cross-country vehicles with large-caliber machine guns installed on them, carried out an attack on the settlement of Kafr-Nbuda in the Hama province from the area of the Habit settlement," Kupchishin said.

On the night of May 26, the Syrian army repelled an attack of about 450 terrorists, seven tanks, five infantry fighting vehicles, and 12 off-road vehicles with large-caliber machine guns on Kafr Nabudah. The attack was supported by rocket fire from three MLRS systems.

According to the Russian military, the Syrian government forces destroyed three tanks, two MLRS systems, an infantry fighting vehicle, six off-road vehicles with heavy machine guns and killed about 100 militants in that battle.


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Al-Nusra Terrorists’ Attack Repelled in Northern Hama by Syrian Army
> *
> A new attack by militants from the al-Nusra Front terrorist group was repelled by the Syrian army forces on Tuesday in northern Hama province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian government forces have killed ten militants and destroyed a vehicle when repelling an attack by terrorists from the *Hayat* *Tahrir al-Sham* group (formerly known as Jabhat al-Nusra) in the Hama province, head of the Russian Center for reconciliation of the conflicting sides Viktor Kupchishin said on Tuesday, Tass news agency reported.
> 
> "Over 20 militants from the terrorist group Hayat Tahrir al-Sham, supported by three cross-country vehicles with large-caliber machine guns installed on them, carried out an attack on the settlement of Kafr-Nbuda in the Hama province from the area of the Habit settlement," Kupchishin said.
> 
> On the night of May 26, the Syrian army repelled an attack of about 450 terrorists, seven tanks, five infantry fighting vehicles, and 12 off-road vehicles with large-caliber machine guns on Kafr Nabudah. The attack was supported by rocket fire from three MLRS systems.
> 
> According to the Russian military, the Syrian government forces destroyed three tanks, two MLRS systems, an infantry fighting vehicle, six off-road vehicles with heavy machine guns and killed about 100 militants in that battle.


1) There is no Nusra, but coalition of Syrian rebels.
2) There is no Syrian army, but coalition of sectarian gangs and Putin's mercenaries.

Meanwhile today Khamenai and Putin mercenaries continue indiscriminate shelling of towns. Maarat an Numan full of civilians indiscriminately bombed.







Children murdered.

Khamenai and Putin burry kids alive on Ramadan.

This kid was saved by white helmets (who they call terrorists):






His brother was murdered right before his eyes. at least 5 others were murdered this morning.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> 1) There is no Nusra, but coalition of Syrian rebels.
> 2) There is no Syrian army, but coalition of sectarian gangs and Putin's mercenaries.
> 
> Meanwhile today Khamenai and Putin mercenaries continue indiscriminate shelling of towns. Maarat an Numan full of civilians indiscriminately bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children murdered.
> 
> Khamenai and Putin burry kids alive on Ramadan.
> 
> This kid was saved by white helmets (who they call terrorists):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His brother was murdered right before his eyes. at least 5 others were murdered this morning.


for how many times we should say Iran is not part of Idlib operation.
please stop this pure propaganda.
Also nobody wants to kill civilians, I hope women and children use safe human corridors provided by Russians to exit Idlib war zones to more safer places in Syria.

civilian casualties is not accept full for any body here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

The war is costly for both side
I wish this wahhabis in Idlib stop war and accept peace by returning back Idlib to legitimate Syrian government

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130148528645447680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> for how many times we should say Iran is not part of Idlib operation.
> please stop this pure propaganda.


I repeat again:

*1) Khamenai regime URGED to start Idlib slaughter.

2) Khamenai regime provides Assad with weapons, money, fuel, mercenaries so the slaughter in Idlib would be possible.*

Thus Khamenai regime is 100% responsible for every single person murdered in Idlib slaughter.



> Also nobody wants to kill civilians


Thats disgusting lie.

When you drop unguided bombs on populated towns your only purpose is to kill civilians.



> I hope women and children use safe human corridors provided by Russians to exit Idlib war zones to more safer places in Syria.


So you don't hope that Khamenai and Putin mercenaries will stop this senseless slaughter. You hope that millions of people will bow to psychopath serial murderer who butchered their kids or die.



> civilian casualties is not accept full for any body here.


Do you condemn indiscriminate bombings? Do u condemn this senseless slaughter? - NO, you justify it. So u support the slaughter of civilians.


----------



## Numerous

This thread is always so strange. An Israeli is defending Muslims & Iranian Muslims are supporting the people murdering the Muslims.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Numerous said:


> This thread is always so strange. An Israeli is defending Muslims & Iranian Muslims are supporting the people murdering the Muslims.


Let's add ''Outside of their selfish zone of influence''

The Israeli will not defend the Muslims killed by his own gov/allies... and the Iranian will defend/cry for Muslims dying in Yemen,Iraq etc...

In the End they defend no one... but themselves... they are both sides Hypocrites... and look at them... getting along so well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's add ''Outside of their selfish zone of influence''
> 
> The Israeli will not defend the Muslims killed by his own gov/allies... and the Iranian will defend/cry for Muslims dying in Yemen,Iraq etc...
> 
> In the End they defend no one... but themselves... they are both sides Hypocrites... and look at them... getting along so well...



Agreed. 

Although the Iranian will only cry for about 60% of iraqi Muslims, he will justify the death of the other 40%.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Numerous said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although the Iranian will only cry for about 60% of iraqi Muslims, he will justify the death of the other 40%.



They are a different side of the same coin...
Troublemakers thinking they have some sort of ownership in the playground...
Those two have more similarities in every aspect of their life/culture/personality/history ... 
than anything in the region...ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syria in Past 24 Hours: Ankara Sends Advanced Military Equipment to Terrorists in Idlib*





TEHRAN (FNA)- The Turkish army recently sent several military convoys to Northern Hama and Jbal Al-Zawiyeh region, the Arabic-language Xeber24 news website quoted a battlefield source in Idlib province as saying on Wednesday.

*Idlib*

The source pointed to the reinforcement of the military positions in areas under the Ankara's occupation in Northern Syria, and said that terrorist commanders have received tens of armored vehicles, missile launchers as well as anti-tank and TOW missiles.

Meantime, a commander of Jeish al-Izzeh terrorist group, namely Jamil al-Saleh, called for Turkish Army's further aids for its allied militants in Northern Syria to confront the Syrian Army after they earned control of the strategic town of Naboudeh.

Meantime, the terrorist groups in Northern Hama once again hit the town of Qamhaneh as well as the cities of Salhab and al-Saqilbieh in Northern Hama, killing and wounding eight civilians.

Also in the past 24 hours, reports said that the Syrian army was preparing to regain full control of a strategic region in Southern Idlib as new military convoys of the Syrian Army arrived in Northern Hama and Southern Idlib.

The Syrian Army has dispatched a large number of troops and massive military equipment to its military positions in Northern Hama and Southern Idlib to reinforce its military points in Kafar Naboudeh strategic region in Northern Hama near borders with Idlib.

Meantime, the Arabic-language al-Watan newspaper pointed to the preparations by the Syrian Army to attack al-Hobait strategic region in Southern Idlib, and said that the Syrian Army heavily pounded the terrorists' military positions and hideouts in the region.

The Syrian Army's ground and air forces also pounded the terrorists' military positions near Mourek, al-Zuka, al-Arbaeen and the town of Shar-e Naz in Jabal Shahshabou in Northern and Northwestern Hama and Kafar Anoid, Khan al-Sabal, Hazarin, Sheikh Mustafam, Kafar Nubl and Tarmala in Southern Idlib, destroying all targets, it added.

Battlefield sources in Northern Syria also said that a large number of terrorists and their commander, including a senior terrorist commander of Tahrir al-Sham al-Hay'at (the Levant Liberation Board or the Al-Nusra Front), Abu al-Fath al-Farqali nom de guerre al-Mo'atasem Bellah al-Madani, were killed.

Meantime, the terrorist groups stationed in Northern Hama targeted residential areas in the town of Qamhaneh and the city of Salhab in Northern and Northwestern Hama with rockets.

Also media reports on Wednesday quoted Syria’s UN Ambassador Bashar al-Ja’afari as saying that foreign-backed Takfiri militants based in the Northwestern Idlib Province were using civilians as “human shields”, stressing the government’s commitment to protecting its people from the scourge of terrorism.

Speaking at a UN Security Council session on the situation in Syria, Ja’afari stated that the al-Nusra Front terrorist group, which occupies most of Idlib, continues its acts of aggression against the region’s adjacent areas and the Syrian army positions.

He also emphasized that Syria reserves the right to safeguard its citizens from terror.

“Syria will liberate all its territory from terrorism and from any illegitimate foreign presence in the country,” Ja’afari noted, adding, “Syria will spare no effort to rescue its citizens from the dominance of terrorist organizations in Idlib, which take people as human shields and to put an end to the attacks of those terrorists on civilians in the neighboring towns and cities.”

Ja’afari also complained that some Security Council member states have, since the beginning of the Syria crisis, been trying to exploit the humanitarian issue in order to defame the Syrian government and tarnish its image.

*Deir Ezzur*

The corpses of a large number of victims of the ISIL terrorist group were discovered in a mass grave in one of the terrorists' prisons in Eastern Deir Ezzur.

The Baladi News Website reported that the residents of the town of al-Sha'afeh in Eastern Deir Ezzur found the mass grave in a home that was used by the ISIL as jail.

It noted that since the ISIL has used their house as its prison, it is possible that terrorists before withdrawing from the region have executed the civilians.

*Homs*

The US-backed militants are asking for a large amount of money from the civilians willing to leave the besieged al-Rukban refugee camp in al-Tanf region in Homs province.

The US-backed Maghavir al-Thoura terrorist group has increased its pressures to prevent the civilians from leaving al-Rukban Camp near the border with Iraq, the Arabic-language al-Watan newspaper quoted unnamed sources as saying.

The sources noted that the terrorist groups have asked for between $400 to $1,000 from the civilians to allow them to leave the refugee camp.

A sum of 14,000 people, including a large number of women and children have managed to escape al-Rukban Refugee Camp towards the newly-liberated regions by the Syrian Army.

The residents of al-Rukban Camp are willing to exit the camp due to deteriorating humanitarian conditions and shortage of foodstuff.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980309000164

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's add ''Outside of their selfish zone of influence''
> 
> The Israeli will not defend the Muslims killed by his own gov/allies... and the Iranian will defend/cry for Muslims dying in Yemen,Iraq etc...
> 
> In the End they defend no one... but themselves... they are both sides Hypocrites... and look at them... getting along so well...


If Israel will drop unguided bombs on towns I will be first to protest.

If Israel will break truth I will be first to protest.


----------



## HannibalBarca

500 said:


> If Israel will drop unguided bombs on towns I will be first to protest.
> 
> If Israel will break truth I will be first to protest.



Yeah Guided ones is better...
And what is even more ironic.. is that you don't even seems to find your post problematic...

Come back when you tell me who killed the thousands and thousands of civilians in Gaza in the past years... Who knows... maybe you didn't know till then...

Spoiler alert... It was Israeli Planes... With Guided ONES... like the one on the beach... maybe the guided one wanted to take some time off under the sun...
But that you already knew...

Both of you don't give a care about innocents as long as you can argue against each others... on the back of the dead... it's all that matter for you guys...


----------



## 500

HannibalBarca said:


> Yeah Guided ones is better...
> And what is even more ironic.. is that you don't even seems to find your post problematic...
> 
> Come back when you tell me who killed the thousands and thousands of civilians in Gaza in the past years... Who knows... maybe you didn't know till then...
> 
> Spoiler alert... It was Israeli Planes... With Guided ONES... like the one on the beach... maybe the guided one wanted to take some time off under the sun...
> But that you already knew...
> 
> Both of you don't give a care about innocents as long as you can argue against each others... on the back of the dead... it's all that matter for you guys...


Yes guided ones are better. In 30 years of Intifadas there are some 10 K killed Palestinians. On the other hand in Syria we have a Genocide with half million murdered over 1 million killed as result of scorched earth policies, 12 million expelled from their homes.

Another striking example: during 5 years of Daraya siege Assad allowed only 1 small aid convoy. ONE small convoy in 5 years. On the other hand Israel allows over a 100 truckloads into Gaza EVERY SINGLE DAY. 

And Daraya never fired a single rocket at Assad towns.


----------



## HannibalBarca

500 said:


> Yes guided ones are better. In 30 years of Intifadas there are some 10 K killed Palestinians. On the other hand in Syria we have a Genocide with half million murdered over 1 million killed as result of scorched earth policies, 12 million expelled from their homes.
> 
> Another striking example: during 5 years of Daraya siege Assad allowed only 1 small aid convoy. ONE small convoy in 5 years. On the other hand Israel allows over a 100 truckloads into Gaza EVERY SINGLE DAY.
> 
> And Daraya never fired a single rocket at Assad towns.



Are we playing a game of balance now?
So because you killed 10k civilians it's ok because ASSad killed more?
So... A 10 times rapist is less of a criminal than a 500 time rapist?

Do you even understand your post? can't you smell you double standard?
So how many time should you kill to be called a murderer? once? twice? or a hundred time?

And that's only the dead... not even going to the ''apartheid''' state of yours and your colonial stance in Palestine...


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Do you condemn indiscriminate bombings? Do u condemn this senseless slaughter? - NO, you justify it. So u support the slaughter of civilians.


You ask question from me and you answer it.
So what was purpose of asking question.
We call that propaganda.
And for more clarification your posts are wrong Iran from first was disagree with Idlib operation at this time and this way, however I am sure you know better than me what is happening.
And for your understanding I condemn any attack that have aim to kill civilians.
I hope Syrian and others be more precise and put civilians life before Terorists who come from chechenestan or east turkestan to kill Syrians to reach to their bastard seven virgins.



Numerous said:


> This thread is always so strange. An Israeli is defending Muslims & Iranian Muslims are supporting the people murdering the Muslims.


What the **** are you saying ??

Today's I am understanding loneliness of Imam Ali.
Do you know what happened in siffin battle? *so read carefully*

When the army of Mu'awiya was about to be defeated they put up copies of Qur'an on their spearheads, as a sign of agreeing that Qur'an be the arbiter in settling their dispute), requiring troops to walk away from Imam Ali (a)'s army. Eventually, some arbiters were elected in order to judge between the two parties, and the battle ended with no result. 'Ammar and Khuzayma martyred in this battle.​my friend Ali said I am live Quran but ............

they answer him in the way you are answering me.

they blamed Imam Ali as one who killing muslims and Muawiah lanat allah as who care about Muslim life.

These bastard are come from all of the world to kill Syrians.
East Turkistan, Chechen, France, ...... .
At the first days they had slogan of sending all Christians to Beirut and killing all Alavis and Shi'as.
I'm sure if they had success nobody here care like nobody caring about what Saudis are doing in Yemen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133724942019829760
Do you know what is cost of wars on Syrians. Cities become empty from young men and only women and children left. War has two side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> You ask question from me and you answer it.
> So what was purpose of asking question.
> We call that propaganda.
> And for more clarification your posts are wrong Iran from first was disagree with Idlib operation at this time and this way, however I am sure you know better than me what is happening.
> And for your understanding I condemn any attack that have aim to kill civilians.
> I hope Syrian and others be more precise and put civilians life before Terorists who come from chechenestan or east turkestan to kill Syrians to reach to their bastard seven virgins.
> 
> 
> What the **** are you saying ??
> 
> Today's I am understanding loneliness of Imam Ali.
> Do you know what happened in siffin battle? *so read carefully*
> 
> When the army of Mu'awiya was about to be defeated they put up copies of Qur'an on their spearheads, as a sign of agreeing that Qur'an be the arbiter in settling their dispute), requiring troops to walk away from Imam Ali (a)'s army. Eventually, some arbiters were elected in order to judge between the two parties, and the battle ended with no result. 'Ammar and Khuzayma martyred in this battle.​my friend Ali said I am live Quran but ............
> 
> they answer him in the way you are answering me.
> 
> they blamed Imam Ali as one who killing muslims and Muawiah lanat allah as who care about Muslim life.
> 
> These bastard are come from all of the world to kill Syrians.
> East Turkistan, Chechen, France, ...... .
> At the first days they had slogan of sending all Christians to Beirut and killing all Alavis and Shi'as.
> I'm sure if they had success nobody here care like nobody caring about what Saudis are doing in Yemen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133724942019829760
> Do you know what is cost of wars on Syrians. Cities become empty from young men and only women and children left. War has two side.


The *Sufiyani* movement (*Abu Sufiyan* father of Moaviah lanat allah, the greatest idol worshipper of Mecca and number 1 enemy of Prophet Muhammad PBUH) movement has killed thousands of Muslims in Yemen and Syria but the blame is for Iranians, Syrians and Yemenis because they are fighting back against Zio wahhabi Najdi baboons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> You ask question from me and you answer it.
> So what was purpose of asking question.


You had years to condemn bombings and u never did it.

OK lets ask specific question. Since February 2019 Assad, Khamenai and Putin forces are indicriminately bombing towns in Idlib on daily basis. Do you condemn it? 



> And for more clarification your posts are wrong Iran from first was disagree with Idlib operation at this time and this way, however I am sure you know better than me what is happening.


I repeat: the slaughter in Idlib started right after Iran-Putin meeting in February. On this meeting Rouhani urged to start the slaughter in Idlin.

Iran supplies money, fuel, weapons and mercenares to Assad so the slaughter would be possible.

Without Iran Assad wont hold even a year. He will do anything u order him. I doubt Alawis are happy to send their children to die in Idlib, its Khamenai regime and Putin who urges them to do it.



HannibalBarca said:


> Are we playing a game of balance now?
> So because you killed 10k civilians it's ok because ASSad killed more?
> So... A 10 times rapist is less of a criminal than a 500 time rapist?
> 
> Do you even understand your post? can't you smell you double standard?
> So how many time should you kill to be called a murderer? once? twice? or a hundred time?
> 
> And that's only the dead... not even going to the ''apartheid''' state of yours and your colonial stance in Palestine...


10 K is total number of casualties in 30 years not civilians. Lets compare Israel to Assad:

1) Israel gave Palestinians a wide autonomy 
Assad never gave anything like this.

2) Israel offered Palestinians a state
Assad offers only two options: bow to him or die.

3) Israel upholds all cease fire agreements
Assad broke every single cease fire.

4) Israel sends massive humanitarian aid on daily basis, even under fire.
Assad starves his opponents to death and surrender.

5) Israel uses only precise weapons when Gaza fires hundreds of rockets at Israeli towns.
Assad indiscriminately bombs towns even when they do nothing at all.

There is nothing similar. What else do u expect Israel to do? To surrender?


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> OK lets ask specific question. Since February 2019 Assad, Khamenai and Putin forces are indicriminately bombing towns in Idlib on daily basis. Do you condemn it?


Turkey has responsibility to fight and clean Terrorists from Idlib and if he fail, Syrian would do that.
Again you didn't read my post, I clearly said, I condemn strongly any attack and bombing that have aim to hurt civilians.



500 said:


> I repeat: the slaughter in Idlib started right after Iran-Putin meeting in February. On this meeting Rouhani urged to start the slaughter in Idlin.
> 
> Iran supplies money, fuel, weapons and mercenares to Assad so the slaughter would be possible.
> 
> Without Iran Assad wont hold even a year. He will do anything u order him. I doubt Alawis are happy to send their children to die in Idlib, its Khamenai regime and Putin who urges them to do it.


There is not slaughter in Idlib, that is war and like any other war have two side. Syrians are paying price of Terrorists blind bombing on their cities, and Syrian government have responsibility to push terrorists back from cities.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Turkey has responsibility to fight and clean Terrorists from Idlib and if he fail, Syrian would do that.


The biggest terrorists in Syria are:

1) Khamenai mercenaries.
2) Putin mercenaries.
3) Assad mercenaries.



> Again you didn't read my post, I clearly said, I condemn strongly any attack and bombing that have aim to hurt civilians.


You say u condemn bombing of civilians (without even mentioning the perpetrators). In same time you support the offensive in Idlib which is nothing but indiscriminate bombing of civilians and scorched earth terrorist policy. Thats simply disgusting hypocrisy.

Well u belong to most hypocrite regime in history. Which calls itself Islamic yet commits mass slaughter of Muslims on Ramadan for sake of corrupt atheist dictator and his gay drunk generals.



> There is not slaughter in Idlib


No its a pure slaughter. Towns and villages in Idlib are bombed mercilessly every day. More than 200,000 people fled (that's in addition to 12 MILLION u already expelled).

Thats simply unbelievable level of sadism: first you bombed people till they fled to Idlib. Now u bomb them in Idlib. 

You openly support that slaughter.



> Syrians are paying price of Terrorists blind bombing on their cities, and Syrian government have responsibility to push terrorists back from cities.


Spare me of that disgusting lie. No one bombed anything before u launched the slaughter in Idlib. After thousands of bombs pounding towns rebels launched couple rockets in retaliation and u cry its terrorism.

Stop that hypocrisy for gods sake.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> The biggest terrorists in Syria are:
> 
> 1) Khamenai mercenaries.
> 2) Putin mercenaries.
> 3) Assad mercenaries.


Syrians are fighting in Idlib for world. You must be thanks full to god because you are not in Idlib sis, otherwise they would sell you as infidel to be sex slave.





you can not change place of victims and Terrorists.
see the blow video to understand what slaughterer mean


----------



## 925boy

Numerous said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although the Iranian will only cry for about 60% of iraqi Muslims, he will justify the death of the other 40%.


OVergeneralization. You're trolling with your dubious stats with no context or backup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> No its a pure slaughter. Towns and villages in Idlib are bombed mercilessly every day. More than 200,000 people fled (that's in addition to 12 MILLION u already expelled).


In reality like what I said these people killed by Terrorists and displaced by Terrorists.
most of those people were Syrian government supporters and force to leave their homes when Terrorists come.
Terrorists killed them and displaced them.

you can not change reality by your lies and propaganda.
people killed and displaced by ISIS and FSA and Nusra in Syria. These numbers show why it's important to finish Terrorists in Syria as soon as possible.


----------



## Numerous

925boy said:


> OVergeneralization. You're trolling with your dubious stats with no context or backup.



No it's because you don't understand what those statistics represent. I know you're an iranian/assadist fanboy so you'll argue in their favour so it's be expected you'd blindly back them.

40% is around what the sunni population of Iraq is around, give or take a few percentages. Seeing as Iranian backed/funded/trained militias commit various crimes against sunnis in Iraq, it's obvious they don't care about those Iraqis.



SubWater said:


> In reality like what I said these people killed by Terrorists and displaced by Terrorists.
> most of those people were Syrian government supporters and force to leave their homes when Terrorists come.
> Terrorists killed them and displaced them.
> 
> you can not change reality by your lies and propaganda.
> people killed and displaced by ISIS and FSA and Nusra in Syria. These numbers show why it's important to finish Terrorists in Syria as soon as possible.



The biggest terrorists are Assad, ISIS and the Iranian backed militias. They stand head and shoulders above the rest in the sheer number of crimes.

The only one posting propaganda here is you.


----------



## SubWater

Numerous said:


> The biggest terrorists are Assad, ISIS and the Iranian backed militias. They stand head and shoulders above the rest in the sheer number of crimes.
> 
> The only one posting propaganda here is you.


Watch these 
I am not speaking from air
there is well documented and proved reality about what happened


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> What the **** are you saying ??
> 
> Today's I am understanding loneliness of Imam Ali.
> Do you know what happened in siffin battle? *so read carefully*
> 
> When the army of Mu'awiya was about to be defeated they put up copies of Qur'an on their spearheads, as a sign of agreeing that Qur'an be the arbiter in settling their dispute), requiring troops to walk away from Imam Ali (a)'s army. Eventually, some arbiters were elected in order to judge between the two parties, and the battle ended with no result. 'Ammar and Khuzayma martyred in this battle.​my friend Ali said I am live Quran but ............
> 
> they answer him in the way you are answering me.
> 
> they blamed Imam Ali as one who killing muslims and Muawiah lanat allah as who care about Muslim life.
> 
> These bastard are come from all of the world to kill Syrians.
> East Turkistan, Chechen, France, ...... .
> At the first days they had slogan of sending all Christians to Beirut and killing all Alavis and Shi'as.
> I'm sure if they had success nobody here care like nobody caring about what Saudis are doing in Yemen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133724942019829760
> Do you know what is cost of wars on Syrians. Cities become empty from young men and only women and children left. War has two side.



Much of this post literally has nothing to do with the Syrian war. 

Oh yeh? You guys recruit men from Iraq, afghanistan, pakistan and make them go kill syrians. The biggest killers of Syrians are Assad, Russia and the iranian regime. 

@Dubious This guy is cursing the sahaba Muwaiyah "Muawiah lanat allah" thats what he says ^


----------



## 925boy

Numerous said:


> No it's because you don't understand what those statistics represent. I know you're an iranian/assadist fanboy so you'll argue in their favour so it's be expected you'd blindly back them.


I guess i am and i dont intend to change soon. deal with it cuz i'll smash your bad arguments going against them. facts.



> 40% is around what the sunni population of Iraq is around, give or take a few percentages. Seeing as Iranian backed/funded/trained militias commit various crimes against sunnis in Iraq, it's obvious they don't care about those Iraqis.
> .


Oh so you have sympathy for Sunnis UNDER Shia govt in Iraq only NOW? why? what about Saddam's abuse of Shiites for over 2 decades all the while Shiites were 60% of IRaq's population. Where's your accounting for that? maybe you're an Iraqi sunni + Saddam fan boy, aka losing side, thats why you're bitter. Do you know how much ISIS and sunni groups were kidnapping and killing Shiites in Baghdad during the US war in Iraq? When you want to talk about whose killing who please do good accounting. You cant account for one side, then play victim for the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> In reality like what I said these people killed by Terrorists and displaced by Terrorists.
> most of those people were Syrian government supporters and force to leave their homes when Terrorists come.
> Terrorists killed them and displaced them.
> 
> you can not change reality by your lies and propaganda.
> people killed and displaced by ISIS and FSA and Nusra in Syria. These numbers show why it's important to finish Terrorists in Syria as soon as possible.


Spare me of ur sick lies and propaganda.

Its 100% clear that people flee from your criminal bombings:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126016553609248768
I follow that war from first days, know exactly how it developed plus I communicate with Arabs and Syrians and know from first source very well whats going it.


----------



## Numerous

925boy said:


> I guess i am and i dont intend to change soon. deal with it cuz i'll smash your bad arguments going against them. facts.
> 
> 
> Oh so you have sympathy for Sunnis UNDER Shia govt in Iraq only NOW? why? what about Saddam's abuse of Shiites for over 2 decades all the while Shiites were 60% of IRaq's population. Where's your accounting for that? maybe you're an Iraqi sunni + Saddam fan boy, aka losing side, thats why you're bitter. Do you know how much ISIS and sunni groups were kidnapping and killing Shiites in Baghdad during the US war in Iraq? When you want to talk about whose killing who please do good accounting. You cant account for one side, then play victim for the other.





Who cares about Saddam, he's dead. I was a kid anyway back then anyway, was more concerned with watching cartoons than watching Saddam.

Look most sunnis hate ISIS, so trying to pull the "WHY DIDNT YOU CONDEMN ISIS..." card isn't going to work.

Lol prove that I'm a saddam fanboy. You won't be able to. But you should at least try to make it look like you aren't saying random lies.

You have no facts, just random accusations and whataboutoury.


----------



## SubWater

Numerous said:


> @Dubious This guy is cursing the sahaba Muwaiyah "Muawiah lanat allah" thats what he says ^


Muwiah was son of Abu sufyan main prophet enemy while Ali was first man who become Muslim.
----------------------------------------------------------

Beautiful Syria.


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> Muwiah was son of Abu sufyan main prophet enemy while Ali was first man who become Muslim.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Beautiful Syria.



Abu Sufyan (ra) became Muslim, he died a noble sahaba. He even lost his eyes fighting in Muslim wars, for example he lost one eye in the battle of Yarmouk against the Byzantines. So your argument is mute.

Oh yes, girls dressing bad and smoking is beautiful right. Do you have any sense of Islam at all? Will you encourage your wife or mother to do something like that?


----------



## 925boy

Numerous said:


> Who cares about Saddam, he's dead. I was a kid anyway back then anyway, was more concerned with watching cartoons than watching Saddam.


So yo're admitting you dont even understand Iraq's "full picture". If you dont understand history, then you cant understand the future or current events. But im not surprised.



> Look most sunnis hate ISIS, so trying to pull the "WHY DIDNT YOU CONDEMN ISIS..." card isn't going to work.


Actually they dont, because the Sunni support was necessary for ISIS to be what it is today. Besides Sunnis supported ISI and ISIS as revenge/protection from the Shiites in Iraq who were now the bosses of Iraq. The tables turned.



> Lol prove that I'm a saddam fanboy. You won't be able to. But you should at least try to make it look like you aren't saying random lies.


I didnt say you were a Saddam fanboy, i said that MAYBE you were. get over yourself and your focus on petty details.



> You have no facts, just random accusations and whataboutoury.


This is always what people who dont understand the ME or have good knowledge say to me. So i already know i understand the ME way better than you. Go check my posts.What random lie did i say? Imo you dont understand crap, but you're decent at playing I-support-victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Numerous

925boy said:


> So yo're admitting you dont even understand Iraq's "full picture". If you dont understand history, then you cant understand the future or current events. But im not surprised.
> 
> 
> Actually they dont, because the Sunni support was necessary for ISIS to be what it is today. Besides Sunnis supported ISI and ISIS as revenge/protection from the Shiites in Iraq who were now the bosses of Iraq. The tables turned.
> 
> 
> I didnt say you were a Saddam fanboy, i said that MAYBE you were. get over yourself and your focus on petty details.
> 
> 
> This is always what people who dont understand the ME or have good knowledge say to me. So i already know i understand the ME way better than you. Go check my posts.What random lie did i say? Imo you dont understand crap, but you're decent at playing I-support-victims.



No I said who cares about Saddam because he's old news. Talk about the present instead of focusing on crimes committing almost 20 years ago.

Make a poll on this forum. Ask if sunnis support or condemn ISIS. It'll disprove your lies pretty quickly.

Well I'm not so don't say random garbage even if you want to use "maybe" because the implication of what trying to paint me as is pretty clear. Now you're being pedantic with words.

No they say it to you because you literally are a very ignorant person who has a tendancy for throwing around lies and slander. I've met of you western Assad fanboys, it's a trait you guys have.


----------



## SubWater

Numerous said:


> Abu Sufyan (ra) became Muslim, he died a noble sahaba. He even lost his eyes fighting in Muslim wars, for example he lost one eye in the battle of Yarmouk against the Byzantines. So your argument is mute.


NO, Sufyani family were Islam enemy. His father was prophet main enemy. himself was Imam Ali enemy and ordered to kill Imam Hassan and his son Yazid lanat allah killed Imam Hosein in Karbala.



Numerous said:


> Oh yes, girls dressing bad and smoking is beautiful right. Do you have any sense of Islam at all? Will you encourage your wife or mother to do something like that?


It's depend to them. I won't stop them if they want that.


----------



## Numerous

SubWater said:


> NO, Sufyani family were Islam enemy. His father was prophet main enemy. himself was Imam Ali enemy and ordered to kill Imam Hassan and his son Yazid lanat allah killed Imam Hosein in Karbala.
> 
> 
> It's depend to them. I won't stop them if they want that.



Abu Sufyan became Muslim. His past is irrelevant. When people enter Islam, their past sins are forgiven. 

Then you're a dayooth.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> I follow that war from first days, know exactly how it developed plus I communicate with Arabs and Syrians and know from first source very well whats going it.


I know you know better than me.
For that reason I am calling you propagandist b/c you unlike Pakistanis here know exactly what is happening and who is defending itself and who came from thousands kilometers away to Syria to fight against legitimate Syrian government.



Numerous said:


> Abu Sufyan became Muslim. His past is irrelevant. When people enter Islam, their past sins are forgiven.
> 
> Then you're a dayooth.


I don't accept that he became Muslim to protect his wealth and later use this wealth to destroy Islam from within.
better to finish this discussion because clearly you don't want accept they fight with prophet family son after son.


----------



## 925boy

Numerous said:


> No they say it to you because you literally are a very ignorant person who has a tendancy for throwing around lies and slander. I've met of you western Assad fanboys, it's a trait you guys have.


They call me ignorant and tell me i dont know what im talking about because i deliver that truth dose that gets them triggered. facts! Im all about truth, reality and fairness. Remember- the truth hurts.

But dont worry and keep posting...we'll find out who knows anything soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

"This Syrian father was forced to bid his three sons farewell after Syrian government forces bombed Ehsim City in Idlib province. "





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 500

Iranian jumbo jets delivers arms to T4 airbase. So Assad could slaughter more civilians.

In addition to indiscriminate bombings of towns Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are regularly burning fields to starve civilians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134575757341188105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134538973043408901


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bomb market in Maarat an Numan righgt before Eid.
















at least 3 civilians murdered.

At nights they burn fields with incendiary cluster bombs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135430306645889024


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Iranian jumbo jets delivers arms to T4 airbase. So Assad could slaughter more civilians.
> 
> In addition to indiscriminate bombings of towns Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are regularly burning fields to starve civilians:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134575757341188105
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134538973043408901



Deliver Kornet missiles? Iran reverse engineered Kornet and makes thousands of these.



500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bomb market in Maarat an Numan righgt before Eid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least 3 civilians murdered.
> 
> At nights they burn fields with incendiary cluster bombs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135430306645889024



No air defense. Then again they are mainly using Smerch which is like ground launched bombs.


----------



## WinterNights

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bomb market in Maarat an Numan righgt before Eid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least 3 civilians murdered.
> 
> At nights they burn fields with incendiary cluster bombs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135430306645889024




These are all fake news. Bunch of random pics put together with attached statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

WinterNights said:


> These are all fake news. Bunch of random pics put together with attached statements.


There are videos too. Simply too graphic to post.

Khamenai aka Putin forces slaughtered little kids tonight on Eid eve too.

https://twitter.com/worldonalert


----------



## Hack-Hook

Numerous said:


> Abu Sufyan became Muslim. His past is irrelevant. When people enter Islam, their past sins are forgiven.


And does this forgiveness also include the sins against other people ?


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> There are videos too. Simply too graphic to post.
> 
> Khamenai aka Putin forces slaughtered little kids tonight on Eid eve too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/worldonalert


I understand what you're doing on this thread - You're manipulatively showing everyone "civilian violations" by "Khameini gangs" and "Assad the butcher" so that people emotionally turn against Assad instead of analyzing the situation logically. Makes me more suspicous that you're an agent, maybe IDF or Israeli govt. Its too methodical and consistent so there's a hidden agenda.


----------



## Numerous

Hack-Hook said:


> And does this forgiveness also include the sins against other people ?



Yep. When you convert to Islam, all your previous sins are forgiven.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> I understand what you're doing on this thread - You're manipulatively showing everyone "civilian violations" by "Khameini gangs" and "Assad the butcher" so that people emotionally turn against Assad instead of analyzing the situation logically. Makes me more suspicous that you're an agent, maybe IDF or Israeli govt. Its too methodical and consistent so there's a hidden agenda.


Khamenai and Putin mercenaries are committing war crimes and genocide. Its plain and objective fact. You are trying to whitewash their crimes and thus u are a part it.

Today Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered at least 5 civilians including children in Kfar Aweed.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Numerous said:


> Yep. When you convert to Islam, all your previous sins are forgiven.


are you sure Hagh-al-Nas will be forgiven as far as I'm aware it won't be forgiven by Martyrdom or repentance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

No comments

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137306469504823298

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Turkey Accommodates Thousands of Tahrir Al-Sham Terrorists' Family Members in Aleppo*






TEHRAN (FNA)- Thousands of family members of Tahrir al-Sham al-Hay'at (the Levant Liberation Board or the Al-Nusra Front) terrorists have been sheltered in areas occupied by the Turkish army in Aleppo to replace the local population.
The Kurdish-language Hawar news quoted a special source as saying on Sunday that Ankara has transferred nearly 190,000 family members of Tahrir al-Sham terrorists from Idlib city to regions stretching from Afrin and E'zaz to the towns of al-Bab, Jarabulus and al-Ra'ei in Northern Aleppo.

It added that Ankara is attempting to expel the local population in Afrin in Northwestern Aleppo seize and their lands and properties, noting that the Turkish army has so far sheltered over 64,000 family members of the terrorists in this region's towns and villages.

Turkey has been aiding the terrorist groups militarily and supporting their family members.

Relevant reports said earlier this week that Russia had warned Turkey that it would provide military support for the Kurdish militias in Northern Aleppo in case Ankara continued supplying weapons and equipment to the terrorists against the Syrian army in Idlib province.

Al-Rai al-Youm news website quoted an informed source as saying on Friday that Ankara had received a clear warning from Moscow after it extended military support for Tahrir al-Sham and other terrorist groups in attacks against the Syrian army in Northern Hama and Southern Idlib.

It added that Moscow had cautioned Ankara that in case of continued supply of weapons and equipment to the terrorists in Idlib, it would provide the Kurdish forces in Tal Rafa'at with military support.

Based on the report, the Ankara-backed Faylaq al-Sham terrorist group receives weapons, military equipment and ammunition from Turkey and supplies them among the terrorist groups in different fronts across Northern Syria.

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980319000932

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

After little reduction of the slaughter Khamenai aka Putim mercenaries murdered at least 19 civilians today. Including 12 in Jabala village, turn children bodies in streets. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138128195650281472
Random bobming of Kafranbelm far from frontlines:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138162274571554817
Pure terrorism.


----------



## 500

Number of murdered civilians in today's massacre rose to 27 at least 11 children.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWMdFObWuJgzYJ4sUm4dHPA/videos

One of the kids who was recovered from under the rubles:


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Number of murdered civilians in today's massacre rose to 27 at least 11 children.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWMdFObWuJgzYJ4sUm4dHPA/videos
> 
> One of the kids who was recovered from under the rubles:
> 
> View attachment 564562



There are no civilians in war. Non combatants were routinely targeted in WW2, including the deployment of nuclear weapons on entire cities. Non combatants are home front. Combatants need non combatants to be able to fight. Food, water, medical treatment, ammunition, supplies.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Over 130 Terrorists Killed in Foiled Attacks on Syrian Army Positions in Hama*






TEHRAN (FNA)- The Damascus Army backed by the Syrian and Russian air force warded off several attacks launched by Tahrir al-Sham al-Hay'at (the Levant Liberation Board or the Al-Nusra Front) in several regions to regain the regions they have already lost in Northern Hama, killing more than 130 terrorists.
"The Syrian Army in an ambush operation warded off a massive attack by Tahrir al-Sham terrorists from the town of al-Jamleh in Northern Hama, killing at least 30 terrorists and destroying a bomb-laden vehicle of Turkistan party," the Arabic-language website of the Russian Sputnik news agency quoted a military source as saying.

The source pointed to the continuation of clashes between the Syrian Army and terrorists in al-Hamamiat-Karnaz axis in Northern Hama, and said the Syrian Army troops have killed over 100 terrorists in that axis and reinforced all their military positions there by restoring security to the surrounding areas of both towns.

The clashes also continued for the third day in battlefronts of Tal al-Melh and al-Jobin.

Meantime, the Russian and Syrian warplanes pounded the military positions and movements of terrorists in Khan Sheikhoun, al-Latameneh, Kafar Zita, al-Zuka, al-Arbaeen, Kafar Nubl, Tarmeleh and Hass in Southern Idlib and Northern Hama, destroying a large number of their military vehicles and hardware.

The Arabic-language service of Russia Today also reported that 17 military and armored vehicles of the terrorists were destroyed and several foreign terrorists were killed during fending off of an attack by terrorists on Karnaz town.

In a relevant development on Wednesday, it was announced that the Syrian Army had seized full control of 23 villages and towns from the terrorists since the beginning of its military operations in Hama province.

The Syrian Army's massive military operations started in Hama and Idlib provinces after the terrorists violated the Sochi Agreement on April 26 and the government forces have spread their rule to Southern Idlib.

A sum of 18 towns and villages have been liberated in Northern and Western parts Hama province and the Syrian Army has also imposed full control over five other regions in Southern Idlib, the pro-militant Anab Baladi news website reported.

https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13980319000635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

Sad to see hot it started and how it is ending. This happens when rebels don't unite and fight each other instead of their common enemy. If the rebels formed the FSA from the start, a unified army I am sure Russia would not have gotten involved as easily. Then again this infighting is a common trait amongst Arabs, so let them be ruled by Russia in Syria, Iran in Iraq, USA in Saudi, they don't deserve better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries commit another slaughter of kids today.

This girl survived, many others did not:






Khamenai will send more bombers to kill her.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Elvin said:


> Sad to see hot it started and how it is ending. This happens when rebels don't unite and fight each other instead of their common enemy. If the rebels formed the FSA from the start, a unified army I am sure Russia would not have gotten involved as easily. Then again this infighting is a common trait amongst Arabs, so let them be ruled by Russia in Syria, Iran in Iraq, USA in Saudi, they don't deserve better.



Arabize this Eastern European Serbio-Yugoslavic element to remove all the Christian traits left


----------



## 500

Today rebels managed to repel large Khamenai/Putin mercenary offensive. These mercenaries are so incompetent that lightly armed rebels defeat them in open field.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139964790422589440
POWs and spoils:


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Numerous said:


> Yep. When you convert to Islam, all your previous sins are forgiven.



Converts are infiltrators with negative purposes


----------



## Numerous

CamelGuy said:


> Converts are infiltrators with negative purposes



Nope... Most of the sahaba (ra) were converts.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Numerous said:


> Nope... Most of the sahaba (ra) were converts.



Talking about western converts, don't like them


----------



## Numerous

CamelGuy said:


> Talking about western converts, don't like them



Why?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140568967196684288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140676620358787072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

You will notice Su-34 never carry a targeting pod because it don't have one. Like F-117, Su-34 has fuselage mounted EO and laser designator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @vostok @Falcon29


----------



## Wilhelm II

Maybe heavy gun bullets were cheaper


----------



## damm1t

What matters is what's inside the van. Since we don't have this information we can't say that it worths or not.


----------



## Malik Alashter

But why all that who's benefiting from all this killing and destruction

I wish my hands get around all these wahhabis and salafist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

undertakerwwefan said:


> You will notice Su-34 never carry a targeting pod because it don't have one. Like F-117, Su-34 has fuselage mounted EO and laser designator.


As you see because the Su-34 and KAB-1500 are not American by default they lack percision strike capabilities and the video most have been two separate video one show the airplane drop the bomb and then the second a group of commandos infiltrated and detonated the base and take footage with a cheap DJI drone as its well known Russia can't build drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries commit another slaughter of kids today.
> 
> This girl survived, many others did not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenai will send more bombers to kill her.


Khamenei don't have any bomber there, Get your fact right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Hack-Hook said:


> As you see because the Su-34 and KAB-1500 are not American by default they lack percision strike capabilities and the video most have been two separate video one show the airplane drop the bomb and then the second a group of commandos infiltrated and detonated the base and take footage with a cheap DJI drone as its well known Russia can't build drone.


legend is that you??


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140941274930982915
https://syria.liveuamap.com/en/2019/18-june-civilian-killed-and-others-wounded-in-air-strike


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140960948578111496


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @vostok @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Erdogan will still buy Russian S-400. No problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Beast said:


> Erdogan will still buy Russian S-400. No problem.



Business is business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Poor Syrians being bombed by all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

undertakerwwefan said:


> Business is business.


I thought Erdogan is a man of righteous. How dare he buys weapon and help people who bombed his supporter , makes money? Where is his sense of justice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

undertakerwwefan said:


> Business is business.



You forgot the Supa Powah Title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hack-Hook said:


> As you see because the Su-34 and KAB-1500 are not American by default they lack percision strike capabilities and the video most have been two separate video one show the airplane drop the bomb and then the second a group of commandos infiltrated and detonated the base and take footage with a cheap DJI drone as its well known Russia can't build drone.



Good story bro.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

UCAV based at Tiyas airbase in Homs province. Ballistic missiles launched from Iran. The legend Suleimani appears at the 0:18 mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Falcon29


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141062941653028864


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered 7 children in Benin village today. Total number of civilians murdered today is 15.


----------



## Aramagedon

*US-Backed Terrorists Set Up New Centers at Iraqi-Syrian Borders to Train 2nd Generation of ISIL

http://fna.ir/da9ihb
*





TEHRAN (FNA)- Iraqi sources revealed existence of centers in the Western desert areas of al-Anbar province near the borders with Syria to train the ISIL children with the US support.

The Arabic-language al-Ma'aloumeh news website quoted Head of Badr Organization's Office in al-Anbar Qusai al-Anbari as saying on Thursday that the ISIL terrorist group is after training the second and third generations of its members to replace the fighters who have been defeated by the security forces and Hashd al-Shaabi (popular forces) in Iraq and Syria.

He added that the terrorist groups have established training centers and recruited children between the ages of 10 to 15, calling them with different names, including the lion cubs of the caliphate.

Al-Anbari disclosed that the training centers are protected by the US air force and bases in al-Anbar province.

Relevant reports also said in March that the ISIL terrorist group had restarted training children for war and suicide operations in a region protected by the US and its allied Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in Deir Ezzur in Southeastern Syria.

The Arabic-language al-Manar news website quoted sources affiliated to the Syrian government's armed opposition as saying that the ISIL had again set up a military base to train what it calls 'The Caliphate's Lion Cubs' in Southeastern Deir Ezzur near the border with Iraq.

Numerous reports said in recent months that the ISIL is recruiting again in Syria with the US help to attack the Syrian army positions in Deir Ezzur and destabilize the country.

Al-Manar said the child militias training center has been set up under the supervision of the former commander of ISIL bases in Raqqa, Abu Mohammed al-Fransi, adding that a large number of Syrian and foreign children had been recruited in there.

Meantime, Alexander Ivanov, the spokesman of Russia's airbase at Humeimim, said that "real evidence" indicates that the ISIL would resume operations with the support of certain regional and trans-regional states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## 500

Assadist forces kill Turkish soldier and injure another 3:
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-idlib-syria/1517858


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Assadist forces kill Turkish soldier and injure another 3:
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/turkish-soldier-martyred-in-idlib-syria/1517858


That conflict was created by Yankees not Syrians or Turks.
Americans are creating divide and conflict in Idlib to throw away attention from what happening in north east and prevent possible Turkey-Syria alliance against their entities there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *US-Backed Terrorists Set Up New Centers at Iraqi-Syrian Borders to Train 2nd Generation of ISIL
> 
> http://fna.ir/da9ihb
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (FNA)- Iraqi sources revealed existence of centers in the Western desert areas of al-Anbar province near the borders with Syria to train the ISIL children with the US support.
> 
> The Arabic-language al-Ma'aloumeh news website quoted Head of Badr Organization's Office in al-Anbar Qusai al-Anbari as saying on Thursday that the ISIL terrorist group is after training the second and third generations of its members to replace the fighters who have been defeated by the security forces and Hashd al-Shaabi (popular forces) in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> He added that the terrorist groups have established training centers and recruited children between the ages of 10 to 15, calling them with different names, including the lion cubs of the caliphate.
> 
> Al-Anbari disclosed that the training centers are protected by the US air force and bases in al-Anbar province.
> 
> Relevant reports also said in March that the ISIL terrorist group had restarted training children for war and suicide operations in a region protected by the US and its allied Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) in Deir Ezzur in Southeastern Syria.
> 
> The Arabic-language al-Manar news website quoted sources affiliated to the Syrian government's armed opposition as saying that the ISIL had again set up a military base to train what it calls 'The Caliphate's Lion Cubs' in Southeastern Deir Ezzur near the border with Iraq.
> 
> Numerous reports said in recent months that the ISIL is recruiting again in Syria with the US help to attack the Syrian army positions in Deir Ezzur and destabilize the country.
> 
> Al-Manar said the child militias training center has been set up under the supervision of the former commander of ISIL bases in Raqqa, Abu Mohammed al-Fransi, adding that a large number of Syrian and foreign children had been recruited in there.
> 
> Meantime, Alexander Ivanov, the spokesman of Russia's airbase at Humeimim, said that "real evidence" indicates that the ISIL would resume operations with the support of certain regional and trans-regional states.



Cannon fodder


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> That conflict was created by Yankees not Syrians or Turks.
> Americans are creating divide and conflict in Idlib to throw away attention from what happening in north east and prevent possible Turkey-Syria alliance against their entities there.


This is how this conflict was created:

1) Assadists took power in illegal coup and created a sectarian sadistic regime, where 12% minority holds all the power.
2) People started to demonstrate against regime, Assadists sent army to slaughter protesters.
3) Soldiers refused to slaughter their brothers and defected, Syria fell apart.
4) Assadists invited Khamenai and Putin mercenaries to slaughter and displace everyone who refuse to bow to Assad. Their main motto was "Assad or we will burn Syria". Syria was destroyed, over 13 million people were slaughtered and displaced.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> This is how this conflict was created:
> 
> 1) Assadists took power in illegal coup and created a sectarian sadistic regime, where 12% minority holds all the power.
> 2) People started to demonstrate against regime, Assadists sent army to slaughter protesters.
> 3) Soldiers refused to slaughter their brothers and defected, Syria fell apart.
> 4) Assadists invited Khamenai and Putin mercenaries to slaughter and displace everyone who refuse to bow to Assad. Their main motto was "Assad or we will burn Syria". Syria was destroyed, over 13 million people were slaughtered and displaced.


So easy for you to solve it this way because your not afraid your entire people slaughtered on the hands of zombies? you're benefiting of this and the only one?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> So easy for you to solve it this way because your not afraid your entire people slaughtered on the hands of zombies? you're benefiting of this and the only one?!


Syria was fine before the Baath coup. By the way, Assadists together with ayatullah friends are main sponsor of terror in middle east. Assadists were major sponsor of Iraqi Al Qaeda too.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> This is how this conflict was created:
> 
> 1) Assadists took power in illegal coup and created a sectarian sadistic regime, where 12% minority holds all the power.
> 2) People started to demonstrate against regime, Assadists sent army to slaughter protesters.
> 3) Soldiers refused to slaughter their brothers and defected, Syria fell apart.
> 4) Assadists invited Khamenai and Putin mercenaries to slaughter and displace everyone who refuse to bow to Assad. Their main motto was "Assad or we will burn Syria". Syria was destroyed, over 13 million people were slaughtered and displaced.


You haven't answered my question about Yankees rule in Idlib mess yet.

Who is benefiting from Turkey-Syria conflict, Iran or USA ??

you can not fool anybody here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> This is how this conflict was created:
> 
> 1) Assadists took power in illegal coup and created a sectarian sadistic regime, where 12% minority holds all the power.


But Syrians accepted it for almost 4 decades, until global warming frustrated farmers in Syria to protest AND foreign govts supported and weaponized these protests as their means for regime change. does venezuela ring a bell?



> 2) People started to demonstrate against regime, Assadists sent army to slaughter protesters.


And Assad's govt handled the normal protests OK. They did abuse some, but it wasnt genocide or systematic killing UNTIL After these "protesters"all of a sudden turned into armed jihadis with toyota cruisers, millions of dollars of syrian oil money in their pocket, using military training on SAA no one knows where they got it from...but this was due to money by GCC and US...tell the full story u expert manipulator.[/QUOTE]


> 3) Soldiers refused to slaughter their brothers and defected, Syria fell apart.


No syrian soldier wanted to slaughter Syrians, but in war, you have to pick a side, and some Syrian civilians picked the "wrong" side. Civilians die in all wars, even the ones US starts. Remember what Mao said about insurgency wars? "The insurgent is like a fish and the population is the water, without the water, the fish cannot survive". Syrian Civilians are not as innocent as you make them look. How many of them protested against terrorists when the terrrorists took over their towns?



> 4) Assadists invited Khamenai and Putin mercenaries to slaughter and displace everyone who refuse to bow to Assad. Their main motto was "Assad or we will burn Syria". Syria was destroyed, over 13 million people were slaughtered and displaced.


No, they brought Iran and Russia in to primarily fight the strongly funded and organized foreign sunni jihadists who were supposed to be their "ground forces" in Syria to take out Assad and install their proxy...OH WELL.....guess thats why we have mr @500 crying and sobbing on PDF everyday about ISIS losing Syria...

13million Syrians killed? Show us those #s or ADMIT UR A LIAR..
Rat supporter - go and rest!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> But Syrians accepted it for almost 4 decades, until global warming frustrated farmers in Syria to protest AND foreign govts supported and weaponized these protests as their means for regime change. does venezuela ring a bell?


As I said, Assad created a very sadistic police state. There were spies in civil clothes all over. Anyone who said half word against Assad would be sent to prison and tortured. In 1982 Assad destroyed entire town of Hama. There was no internet, so people could not organize.



> And Assad's govt handled the normal protests OK.


Hundreds of killed thatsnormal handling? You are sick liar.



> They did abuse some, but it wasnt genocide or systematic killing UNTIL After these "protesters"all of a sudden turned into armed jihadis with toyota cruisers, millions of dollars of syrian oil money in their pocket, using military training on SAA no one knows where they got it from...but this was due to money by GCC and US...tell the full story u expert manipulator.


You are lying again. The mass slaughter of protesters started in March 2011, first Assad tank was destroyed in January 2012.



> No syrian soldier wanted to slaughter Syrians


Many did slaughter, but majority refused and defected. 
Thats why Assad with 5000 tanks and 500 planes lost 2/3 of country to rebels with rusty AK.
Thats why Assad with 600,000 army was forced to invite foreign thugs.



> No, they brought Iran and Russia in to primarily fight the strongly funded and organized foreign sunni jihadists who were supposed to be their "ground forces" in Syria to take out Assad and install their proxy...


Number of foreigners is small and they are just volunteers with light arms.



> OH WELL.....guess thats why we have mr @500 crying and sobbing on PDF everyday about ISIS losing Syria...


ISIS and Assad are allies. They greatly helped each other. 



> 13million Syrians killed? Show us those #s or ADMIT UR A LIAR..


I said 13 million Syrians were either slaughtered or expelled from their homes. Read before screaming idiot.



> Rat supporter - go and rest!


Comparing people to rats is what Nazis did. You are a Nazi scum just like Assad u support.



SubWater said:


> You haven't answered my question about Yankees rule in Idlib mess yet.


There is no any US role in Idlib.



> Who is benefiting from Turkey-Syria conflict, Iran or USA ??
> 
> you can not fool anybody here.


Khamenai regime creates and sponsors sectarian thugs everywhere it can reach: Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Gaza, Yemen... They spend billions every year on these foreign thugs while tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty. 

If there was referendum in Iran the overwhelming majority of Iranians would vote to stop funding Assad, Hezbollah, Hamas. But no one asks them. Thats why ur regime bans freedom of speech and non Khamenaistic parties.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

500 said:


> As I said, Assad created a very sadistic police state. There were spies in civil clothes all over. Anyone who said half word against Assad would be sent to prison and tortured. In 1982 Assad destroyed entire town of Hama. There was no internet, so people could not organize.
> 
> 
> Hundreds of killed thatsnormal handling? You are sick liar.
> 
> 
> You are lying again. The mass slaughter of protesters started in March 2011, first Assad tank was destroyed in January 2012.
> 
> 
> Many did slaughter, but majority refused and defected.
> Thats why Assad with 5000 tanks and 500 planes lost 2/3 of country to rebels with rusty AK.
> Thats why Assad with 600,000 army was forced to invite foreign thugs.
> 
> 
> Number of foreigners is small and they are just volunteers with light arms.
> 
> 
> ISIS and Assad are allies. They greatly helped each other.
> 
> 
> I said 13 million Syrians were either slaughtered or expelled from their homes. Read before screaming idiot.
> 
> 
> Comparing people to rats is what Nazis did. You are a Nazi scum just like Assad u support.
> 
> 
> There is no any US role in Idlib.
> 
> 
> Khamenai regime creates and sponsors sectarian thugs everywhere it can reach: Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Gaza, Yemen... They spend billions every year on these foreign thugs while tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty.
> 
> If there was referendum in Iran the overwhelming majority of Iranians would vote to stop funding Assad, Hezbollah, Hamas. But no one asks them. Thats why ur regime bans freedom of speech and non Khamenaistic parties.



SAA is great compared to the IDF imports from the rest of the world harassing people, I suggest Palestinians procreate more and flood Tel Aviv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

CamelGuy said:


> SAA is great compared to the IDF imports from the rest of the world harassing people, I suggest Palestinians procreate more and flood Tel Aviv


There is no SAA, but bunch of sectarian mercenary gangs.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

500 said:


> There is no SAA, but bunch of sectarian mercenary gangs.



Lebanon is part of Syria and belongs to Syria, same people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146134480257802240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146140577525895168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146054046748307457


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146054046748307457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146063217434611714


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @vostok @Falcon29


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137085319801708549






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137678430940672000











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136297802634616837











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144265610421047296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

It's an APC where did you get tank from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It's an APC where did you get tank from?



In Syria it is considered light tank.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

undertakerwwefan said:


> In Syria it is considered light tank.


Syria needs a new dictionary, then
This is clickbait, change the title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Syria needs a new dictionary, then
> This is clickbait, change the title



Tanks appeared in WW1 as light armored fighting vehicles. Not all tanks are main battle tanks.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

undertakerwwefan said:


> Tanks appeared in WW1 as light armored fighting vehicles. Not all tanks are main battle tanks.


Do you hear yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Do you hear yourself?



I didn't say Panthera F9 is main battle tank.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

undertakerwwefan said:


> I didn't say Panthera F9 is main battle tank.


It's an APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It's an APC



It is IFV infantry fighting vehicle by western standards. In Syria war standard it is considered light tank.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

undertakerwwefan said:


> Tanks appeared in WW1 as light armored fighting vehicles. Not all tanks are main battle tanks.


armored cars were classed differently . the WW1 tanks were tracked and were code named tanks to suggest water tankers in case of intelligence leak while they were under production and trial by the Allies to end the stalemate of the trench war. they were used as fire support there was no concept of light or main battle tank back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146146651360440323


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Irfan Baloch said:


> armored cars were classed differently . the WW1 tanks were tracked and were code named tanks to suggest water tankers in case of intelligence leak while they were under production and trial by the Allies to end the stalemate of the trench war. they were used as fire support there was no concept of light or main battle tank back then.



In modern warfare tanks can be tracked or wheeled.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

backed Assad. Kornet is laser guided ground to ground missile. Very accurate but also more expensive than TOW missiles like HJ-8, Konkurs, MILAN, BGM-71. Turkey bought Kornet from Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145313372541468673


----------



## gangsta_rap

backed Assad. Kornet is the only laser guided ground to ground missile. Very accurate but also more expensive than TOW missiles like Konkurs, Milan, BGM-71. Turkey bought Kornet from Russia.


----------



## Cash GK

undertakerwwefan said:


> backed Assad. Kornet is laser guided ground to ground missile. Very accurate but also more expensive than TOW missiles like HJ-8, Konkurs, MILAN, BGM-71. Turkey bought Kornet from Russia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145313372541468673


So moral of the story is they killing each other by buying from same country ..what smart people they are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Cash GK said:


> So moral of the story is they killing each other by buying from same country ..what smart people they are



Death and destructions where funeral is felt in the same home. Syrians have suffered enough.


----------



## Yaseen1

Massive explosion is not because of missile power but due to its hitting on ammunition depot


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Yaseen1 said:


> Massive explosion is not because of missile power but due to its hitting on ammunition depot



TOS thermobaric ammo.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

undertakerwwefan said:


> In modern warfare tanks can be tracked or wheeled.


Let it go pal, your beating a dead horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

undertakerwwefan said:


> backed Assad. Kornet is laser guided ground to ground missile. Very accurate but also more expensive than TOW missiles like HJ-8, Konkurs, MILAN, BGM-71. Turkey bought Kornet from Russia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145313372541468673


undertakerwwefan is come back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141337505679269888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141345799311413248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Falcon29 @vostok @GIANTsasquatch


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Falcon29 @vostok @GIANTsasquatch


----------



## Lincoln

undertakerwwefan said:


>



Is that an outline of Kurdistan on the flag? Does this militia have separatist intentions?


----------



## LordTyrannus

Kurs are the Armos of 2019. Torks will genocide them brutally when civil war starts. 

5 million kurds will be sacrificed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

LordTyrannus said:


> Kurs are the Armos of 2019. Torks will genocide them brutally when civil war starts.
> 
> 5 million kurds will be sacrificed



If so the Turks are doing a favour to all of us. Nobody likes the kurds apart from a few retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

I support turks dealing with Kurdish untermenschen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LordTyrannus

Greater Israel is the yinon plan. The only reason for wars and destruction in ME. 

Jews need their promises land to feel near to Satan opps I mean their "God", or idol.


----------



## Timur

let them intercept 250lb bomb


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146359241395060736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146358564023349249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146412078883856386


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Kornet laser guided anti tank missiles and BGM-71 TOW anti tank missiles for use in war against Turkey backed Greater Idlib.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146398966373920768


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144908884718641152


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Falcon29 @GIANTsasquatch @vostok


----------



## gangsta_rap

@undertakerwwefan


----------



## Nein

GIANTsasquatch said:


> @undertakerwwefan



SUPAH POWAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Nein said:


> SUPAH POWAH



BIJI WIAJU WOMENYN STRONK ATIK TURKEY HEPLP WHITE DUDE HELP


----------



## BATMAN

Shame on you butcher al sadist. Shame on your allies. Shame on your sympathizers.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@undertakerwwefan 

Avoid creating a new thread for every single tweet and spamming the forum instead, we have a dedicated sticky thread for updates. There will be no more reminders but strict action if you are not interested to adhere with Forum Rules.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145784478595538944


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @vostok @Falcon29 @GIANTsasquatch


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The Eagle said:


> @undertakerwwefan
> 
> Avoid creating a new thread for every single tweet and spamming the forum instead, we have a dedicated sticky thread for updates. There will be no more reminders but strict action if you are not interested to adhere with Forum Rules.
> 
> Regards,


Finally thanks a lot


----------



## SubWater

SHAME on England and *USA *to preventing fuel enter Syria and create humanitarian crisis in Syria and kill ordinary people by this illegal blockade of humanitarian goods such as fuel, food and medicine.

that is siege like medieval world period to create suffer to people.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> SHAME on England and *USA *to preventing fuel enter Syria and create humanitarian crisis in Syria and kill ordinary people by this illegal blockade of humanitarian goods such as fuel, food and medicine.
> 
> that is siege like medieval world period to create suffer to people.


Your fuel is used to barrel bomb Syrian kids. Yesterday 4 children were murdered by your fuel in Mohbmal village. Shame on u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Your fuel is used to barrel bomb Syrian kids. Yesterday 4 children were murdered by your fuel in Mohbmal village. Shame on u.


Shame on you
fuels needed for daily life


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Shame on you
> fuels needed for daily life


This is Khamenai/Putin bombing women and children in Idlib this week:












One sortie of this Su-24 burns 12,000 liters of fuel or about 240 cars ca drive with on for 1 month.

But for Khamenai its much more important to slaughter kids in Idlib than give fuel to simple people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> This is Khamenai/Putin bombing women and children in Idlib this week:


 No, thats Assad and Russia sending the proxies of your allies to hell. No wonder ur mad.



> One sortie of this Su-24 burns 12,000 liters of fuel or about 240 cars ca drive with on for 1 month.


Please mind your business. Israel has many problems currently too. you weaklings cant even suppress Gaza the way you used to before. 



> But for Khamenai its much more important to slaughter kids in Idlib than give fuel to simple people.


How can Khameini supply fuel to "simple people of Idlib" when US and EU are blocking Iranian ships from sending oil to Syria and preventing Syria from getting oil to refine? Huh? you see, your logic is naturally contradictory.

NOW back to a real report on the civilians killed in Iraq and Syria by US coalition:

CONFLICT
MAY 31, 2019




Smoke billows out following a coalition air strike in the western al-Daraiya neighborhood of the embattled northern Syrian city of Raqa in September 2017. Photo: AFP

*‘1,300 civilians killed’ in air war against ISIS*
The US-led coalition’s figure is far lower than those given by groups monitoring conflicts in Iraq and Syria

ByASIA TIMES STAFF

The US-led coalition said Friday it had unintentionally killed more than 1,300 civilians in air strikes during its campaign against ISIS militants in Iraq and Syria since 2014.

The figure is far lower than the death tolls given by groups that have monitored the conflicts in the two countries.

“The coalition conducted 34,502 strikes between August 2014 and the end of April 2019,” it said in a statement.

During this period, it “assesses at least 1,302 civilians have been unintentionally killed by coalition strikes.”

The coalition said it was still assessing 111 additional claims of civilians deaths, and was ready to receive new allegations or fresh evidence to review.

The coalition has repeatedly said it does all it can to avoid civilian deaths.

Amnesty International welcomed the latest acknowledgement of responsibility, but said the real civilian death toll was likely much higher.

“The coalition remains deeply in denial about the devastating scale of the civilian casualties caused by their operations in both Iraq and Syria,” said Donatella Rovera from the London-based group.

And while the coalition has admitted responsibility after cases were investigated by rights groups, it has failed to “provide reasons for the civilian casualties,” she said.

“Without a clear examination of what went wrong in each case, lessons can never be learned,” Rovera said.

In a report released last month, Amnesty and airstrike monitor Airwars found that coalition air strikes killed 1,600 civilians just in the four-months blitz to drive ISIS from the Syrian city of Raqa.

Airwars, an NGO that monitors civilian casualties from air strikes worldwide, estimates more than 7,900 civilians have been killed in coalition raids – well in excess of the total acknowledged by the coalition.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a Britain-based monitor, says coalition strikes have killed 3,800 civilians in Syria alone.

ISIS militants seized large swathes of Iraq and Syria in 2014, declaring a “caliphate” in areas they controlled.

But several offensives with coalition backing chipped away at the “caliphate” until it was declared eliminated on March 23.

Ambushes and hit-and-run attacks have continued in both countries.

The coalition is continuing to work “to deny Daesh any physical space and influence in the region as well as deny Daesh the resources they need to resurge,” it said, using an Arabic acronym for ISIS.

_– with reporting by AFP_

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/05/article/1300-civilians-killed-in-air-war-against-isis/

@500 EVen your saint allies with most advanced technology have killed many civilians too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> No, thats Assad and Russia sending the proxies of your allies to hell. No wonder ur mad.


So women and children who are indiscriminately bombed in Idlib are my proxies and deserve to die? U are sick.



> Please mind your business. Israel has many problems currently too. you weaklings cant even suppress Gaza the way you used to before.


I am just exposing Khamenai priorities.



> How can Khameini supply fuel to "simple people of Idlib" when US and EU are blocking Iranian ships from sending oil to Syria and preventing Syria from getting oil to refine? Huh? you see, your logic is naturally contradictory.


Your friend claims that Khamenai supplies fuel to poor people. In fact he supplies fuel to barrel bomb poor people.



> NOW back to a real report on the civilians killed in Iraq and Syria by US coalition:


Let me show u a difference between US and Putin/Khamenai:







And here is Afghanistan:






What Putin and Khamenai are doing is GENOCIDE.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Let me show u a difference between US and Putin/Khamenai:
> 
> View attachment 568400
> 
> 
> And here is Afghanistan:
> 
> View attachment 568401
> 
> 
> What Putin and Khamenai are doing is GENOCIDE.


Oh, you are using 2 fallacie shere - you are using Post hoc(because of this then that..) and "jump-in-logic" fallacies. You show us syria's population going down on a map...and then you AUTOMATICALLY conclude that Khameini is the reason?without showing us the deductive logical steps you used to come to that conclusion? WOW...you're jumping ALOT of steps in your logic. Iraq is not syria first of all. Iraq has lots of oil wealth and Syria doesnt, also all world countries came to SYria to fight, but that didnt happen in Iraq, also there was fighting/ proxy wars going on ALL over SYria, but that didnt happen in Iraq's case, so you are just showing us irrelevant stats to be honest. Try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Oh, you are using 2 fallacie shere - you are using Post hoc(because of this then that..) and "jump-in-logic" fallacies. You show us syria's population going down on a map...and then you AUTOMATICALLY conclude that Khameini is the reason?without showing us the deductive logical steps you used to come to that conclusion? WOW...you're jumping ALOT of steps in your logic. Iraq is not syria first of all. Iraq has lots of oil wealth and Syria doesnt, also all world countries came to SYria to fight, but that didnt happen in Iraq, also there was fighting/ proxy wars going on ALL over SYria, but that didnt happen in Iraq's case, so you are just showing us irrelevant stats to be honest. Try again.


Yep, its just coincidence that population in Syria started to fall in 2011. And random bombings of towns have nothing to do with it.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Yep, its just coincidence that population in Syria started to fall in 2011.


Population started to fall because of WAR(well DUUUHHHH), but Syrian war =/= 100% Assad's responsibility. thats where you're jumping in logic and ignoring things that dont support your confirmation bias.



> And random bombings of towns have nothing to do with it.


Everybody was bombing "random towns" during the multi-party Syrian war- SAA, ISIS, HTS, AQ, USAF, french air force, UK airforce , RUAF, IRGC, FSA, YPG, etc. everybody "bombs towns" during war so tbh, you still havent shown us good, deductive logic proving Syria's population drop is single handedly because of Assad. TRY AGAIN.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Population started to fall because of WAR(well DUUUHHHH), but Syrian war =/= 100% Assad's responsibility. thats where you're jumping in logic and ignoring things that dont support your confirmation bias.
> 
> 
> Everybody was bombing "random towns" during the multi-party Syrian war- SAA, ISIS, HTS, AQ, USAF, french air force, UK airforce , RUAF, IRGC, FSA, YPG, etc. everybody "bombs towns" during war so tbh, you still havent shown us good, deductive logic proving Syria's population drop is single handedly because of Assad. TRY AGAIN.


In Iraq there was also war. Actually several wars, but population is not falling.

Population fell in Afghanistan during Soviet invasion and now in Syria where same KGB methods are used as in Afghanistan.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> In Iraq there was also war. Actually several wars, but population is not falling.
> 
> Population fell in Afghanistan during Soviet invasion and now in Syria where same KGB methods are used as in Afghanistan.


you return with fake news, again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iraq is producing so many people we will export some to Syria and fill the Syrian populatio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> In Iraq there was also war. Actually several wars, but population is not falling.


Well if you want to compare Iraq and Syrian war, please give us a list of ALL participants in each of the wars. we all know the syrian war was alot more serious and intense. YOu can tell for ex by the # of people who died. THe Iraqi war was mostly US army vs ISI, sunni and shia groups. thats it! Syrian war involved : Russia, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Israel, IRaq, Pakistani and Afghan militias, ISIS, AQ, HTS< FSA, Kurds...on and on and on...so obviously, you are using false equivalence here by stating both wars are the same thing and they are not! 



> Population fell in Afghanistan during Soviet invasion and now in Syria where same KGB methods are used as in Afghanistan.


Thats nothing more than a coincidence and also, Afghan jihad and Syrian civil war are completely different wars- different times, tactics, parties, objectives, region, etc.

Once again @500, you still cannot provide us solid evidence that Assad is solely responsible for Syria's population going down. But you allies like EU and US are keeping Syrians from their country by trying to killl of Assad's regime economically since militarily they failed. All you're left with are your pathetic manipulative data...smh. im dissapointed.



SubWater said:


> you return with fake news, again.


No, he returned this time with FAKE DATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Well if you want to compare Iraq and Syrian war, please give us a list of ALL participants in each of the wars.


The only major difference is that in Iraq we don't have Assad's and Putin's barrel bombers and no sectarian regime.



> we all know the syrian war was alot more serious and intense.


LOL, even Iran Iraq war? You are such an ignorant.



> Thats nothing more than a coincidence and also, Afghan jihad and Syrian civil war are completely different wars- different times, tactics, parties, objectives, region, etc.


The common between Syria and Aghanistan is KGB genocidal mindset.



> Once again @500, you still cannot provide us solid evidence that Assad is solely responsible for Syria's population going down.


In Iraq the involvement of allies is much larger, but population there is growing. You fail again.



> But you allies like EU and US are keeping Syrians from their country by trying to killl of Assad's regime economically since militarily they failed.


Allies greatly helped Assad both economically (virtually all WFP and Red Cross are financed by them) and militarily (strikes against ISIS). They could destroy Assad barrel bombers in 1 day, could supply weapons to rebels like in Afghanistan. They did not do it.


----------



## zartosht

don't worry about falling population 500... if its one thing arabs are good at its that 

on a serious note though. there are reports that Iran made a deal with turkey not to get involved in this offensive... besides some Drones that Iran probably supplied directly to the Syrian army I don't see any evidence of Iranian involvement. 

which is not a good sign for the Syrian army. they have been idle and resting for almost a year now? have even demobilized significant forces. They have 1 front to concentrate their entire firepower on with full Russian airforce and they are getting stuffed. with little progress and a complete bloodbath. 

imagine what the Aleppo battle would have looked like with a Syrian army spread thin facing many fronts (and isolated in some like DEZ). If there wasn't the huge numbers of IRGC advisors, fatemyoun, various other militias, and direct combat support from Hezbollah and even some combat units from IRGC (for the liberation of the shia villages) 

something to note for people who downplay the significance of Iranian involvement in this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

zartosht said:


> don't worry about falling population 500... if its one thing arabs are good at its that
> 
> on a serious note though. there are reports that Iran made a deal with turkey not to get involved in this offensive... besides some Drones that Iran probably supplied directly to the Syrian army I don't see any evidence of Iranian involvement.
> 
> which is not a good sign for the Syrian army. they have been idle and resting for almost a year now? have even demobilized significant forces. They have 1 front to concentrate their entire firepower on with full Russian airforce and they are getting stuffed. with little progress and a complete bloodbath.
> 
> imagine what the Aleppo battle would have looked like with a Syrian army spread thin facing many fronts (and isolated in some like DEZ). If there wasn't the huge numbers of IRGC advisors, fatemyoun, various other militias, and direct combat support from Hezbollah and even some combat units from IRGC (for the liberation of the shia villages)
> 
> something to note for people who downplay the significance of Iranian involvement in this conflict.


dude her numbers about Syria population are wrong and fake.

About Syria Idlib problem, I am agree with you. Iran is not involve in Idlib now.


----------



## 50cent

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148714065977651200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

50cent said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148714065977651200


We say in Farsi "khosh khabar bashi hamishe" that mean always come with good news.

Just yesterday Uyghur terrorists killed and kidnapped Syrian soldiers in Latakia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Rebels yesterday captured heavily fortified village Hamamiyat.

In retaliation Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are randomly bombing Jisr ash Shughur town far from frontlines. Thats pure terror and war crime.












Yesterday they also bombed hospital in Jisr Ash Shughur kiling 7 civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Rebels yesterday captured heavily fortified village Hamamiyat.
> 
> In retaliation Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are randomly bombing Jisr ash Shughur town far from frontlines. Thats pure terror and war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday they also bombed hospital in Jisr Ash Shughur kiling 7 civilians.
> 
> View attachment 568757



To make sure brave jihadist hiding in civilan houses come out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> To make sure brave jihadist hiding in civilan houses come out


Town with thousands women and children randomly bombed today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149255068740403201


----------



## 500

Khamenai and Putin mercenaries made 6 attempts today to retake Hamamiyat village. All failed. Instead they killed civilians in Jusr ash Shughur.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Bombing Kafr Zita







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149015945471582209
Bombing Khan Sheikoun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147855941150400512


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries attacked bakery and murdered 3 civilians in Maarat an Muman this morning. Including 2 children.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries attacked bakery and murdered 3 civilians in Maarat an Muman this morning. Including 2 children.



Families of combatants are called Home Front. They were extensively targeted during WW2. There's nothing illegal about it.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149609626733699072


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149595781428473856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149633193219280898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149592606294175745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149630046472032257
Bombing Kafr Zita


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149623891083448320
Bombing the rebel capital Idlib city


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149614244452683776


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149606841149612032


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149651844148256768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149667444358696960


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149704072515215362


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Nein @vostok @GIANTsasquatch


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149704072515215362
Bombing Kafr Zita


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149706950155915265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149706686690668549

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149706414622949376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149705232852619266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149705098140033024


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149703126661947393


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149707707911421954


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149680337837907968


----------



## Hexciter

The Eagle said:


> @undertakerwwefan
> 
> Avoid creating a new thread for every single tweet and spamming the forum instead, we have a dedicated sticky thread for updates. There will be no more reminders but strict action if you are not interested to adhere with Forum Rules.
> 
> Regards,



Are you sure that your man is following your comments?


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Hezbollah reduced its forces in Syria: Nasrallah

JULY 12, 2019

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Lebanon’s Hezbollah has cut down its forces in Syria as fighting died down though it still has fighters all over the country, its leader said on Friday.

“There are no regions in Syria that we have fully emptied out, but there is no need for the numbers to stay the same,” Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah said in an interview with Hezbollah’s al-Manar TV. “We have reduced the forces based on the needs of the current situation.”

The heavily armed, Iran-backed Shi’ite movement has played a vital role in helping President Bashar al-Assad’s military reclaim much of Syria.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-its-forces-in-syria-nasrallah-idUSKCN1U72I1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hexciter said:


> Are you sure that your man is following your comments?



I didn't see his comment until like last week. I follow it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149773937317994497


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149773697361817600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148537570588016640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149750195715899392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149749364002213889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149741398746251266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148537570588016640


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148196570174803968


----------



## SubWater

Tired of seeing continuous craziness in Syria.
when this fvcking war want to end?? till when Zionists and Wahhabists want to pour fuel in this endless war and brainwashed terrorists??
I think Syrians need some kind of humanitarian agreement with some terrorists in Idlib to cool down war because at the moment children and women are hostage by them and they do not allowing them to quit that mess.

I want to stop following this thread (Syria war) for some time.
bye guys
peace for Syria


----------



## 50cent

500 said:


> Town with thousands women and children randomly bombed today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149255068740403201


First u tell me why thease rag tags hide inside civilan building and in urban areas

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fr...lls-several-syrian-jihadist-base-idlib-qawqaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

50cent said:


> First u tell me why thease rag tags hide inside civilan building and in urban areas
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fr...lls-several-syrian-jihadist-base-idlib-qawqaz


Assad soldiers also live in civilian areas. That does not mean that u can barrel bomb Alawi towns u pathetic genocide apologizer.

Putin aka Khamenai forces leveled large building in Khan Sheikhun killing at least 9 little children.










Not a single Khamenai supporter condemned these sadistic bombings. Those are creatures without conscience and soul.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Assad soldiers also live in civilian areas. That does not mean that u can barrel bomb Alawi towns u pathetic genocide apologizer.
> 
> Putin aka Khamenai forces leveled large building in Khan Sheikhun killing at least 9 little children.
> 
> View attachment 569072
> View attachment 569073
> 
> 
> Not a single Khamenai supporter condemned these sadistic bombings. Those are creatures without conscience and soul.


What's your idea about these masterpieces ?



500 said:


> Assad soldiers also live in civilian areas. That does not mean that u can barrel bomb Alawi towns u pathetic genocide apologizer.
> 
> Putin aka Khamenai forces leveled large building in Khan Sheikhun killing at least 9 little children.
> 
> View attachment 569072
> View attachment 569073
> 
> 
> Not a single Khamenai supporter condemned these sadistic bombings. Those are creatures without conscience and soul.


By the way khamenei forces there don't have the equipment there to participate in the bombing . So you are barking at the wrong tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> By the way khamenei forces there don't have the equipment there to participate in the bombing . So you are barking at the wrong tree.


In Syria Assad, Khamenai and Putin forces are fighting side by side. They share responsibility for all crimes. 

Without ur fuel, money, weapons, mercenaries... Assad would not hold a month. You are 100% responsible for all crimes made by pro-Assad forces.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In Syria Assad, Khamenai and Putin forces are fighting side by side. They share responsibility for all crimes.
> 
> Without ur fuel, money, weapons, mercenaries... Assad would not hold a month. You are 100% responsible for all crimes made by pro-Assad forces.


which fuel ? when was the lastiranian tanker that went to syria ? and please show us which iranin weapons were used in those attacks ?in fact show us where exactly iran participated in Idlib war?
or is it your usual nonsense whe terrorists get beaten by SAA ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> which fuel ? when was the lastiranian tanker that went to syria ? and please show us which iranin weapons were used in those attacks ?in fact show us where exactly iran participated in Idlib war?
> or is it your usual nonsense whe terrorists get beaten by SAA ?


The recent slaughter in Syria started after February after Putin-Rouhani-Erdogan meeting in Sochi. During that meeting Rouhani constantly repeated that Idlib must be cleansed. Note, Assad was not even invited to that meeting, he decides nothing.

So u guys urged to start the slaughter in Idlib. Since then every day there are indiscriminate bombings of women and children in Idlib. Hundreds of thousands women and children were expelled from their homes, over thousands slaughtered. Why u started that carnage? Just because u are bloodthirsty maniacs.

Khamenai can stop this slaughter any second. But instead he urges to continue the slaughter.

Amir and Tasnim Zakareya Hussein al Sayyed were killed today along with their #*Father* and #*Mother* today by Russian air strikes on #*KhanSheikhoun*.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> The recent slaughter in Syria started after February after Putin-Rouhani-Erdogan meeting in Sochi. During that meeting Rouhani constantly repeated that Idlib must be cleansed.


didn't knew you were there when they discussed it


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> didn't knew you were there when they discussed it


There is a video of press conference. This meeting started the recent slaughter in Idlib:






12+ million people slaughtered and expelled from houses was not enough for Putin and Khamenai. They want more blood and suffer.


----------



## mike2000 is back

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149703126661947393


It might sound harsh, but that's war. We will just call it collateral damage. That's reality though. 
So nothing we can do about it, other than wait that one side emerges victorious or something. 
So the only people to blame is the leadership of such countries for allowing the country to fall in civil war and turmoil in the first place, thus losing control of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> There is a video of press conference. This meeting started the recent slaughter in Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12+ million people slaughtered and expelled from houses was not enough for Putin and Khamenai. They want more blood and suffer.


what I want press conference for . I say show me the discussion itself as proof of your claims


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> what I want press conference for . I say show me the discussion itself as proof of your claims


On 5:30 Ruhani says that Idlib must be cleansed. 

Since that meeting the latest slaughter in Idlib has began.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> On 5:30 Ruhani says that Idlib must be cleansed.
> 
> Since that meeting the latest slaughter in Idlib has began.


maybe you meant 5:59 that he said all participant agreed idleeb must be cleansed of terrorists and syria is one country not two country and the security of all neighbouring country must be achieved and the law of constitution must be achieved. and maybe what it make you angry is the lart he talk about isrsel illegal intervention or when he say there is no military solution for syria and the solution must be a plol
olitical one


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> maybe you meant 5:59 that he said all participant agreed idleeb must be cleansed of terrorists and syria is one country not two country and the security of all neighbouring country must be achieved and the law of constitution must be achieved. and maybe what it make you angry is the lart he talk about isrsel illegal intervention or when he say there is no military solution for syria and the solution must be a plol
> olitical one


By "cleansing terrorism" he means slaughter and expel anyone who refuse to bow to inbred dictator Assad and his pedophile generals. Anyway this meeting ignited recent carnage in Idlib.

12 million slaughtered and expelled from homes was not enough. They want more and more.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> By "cleansing terrorism" he means slaughter and expel anyone who refuse to bow to inbred dictator Assad and his pedophile generals. Anyway this meeting ignited recent carnage in Idlib.
> 
> 12 million slaughtered and expelled from homes was not enough. They want more and more.


Your interpretation ,by the way iran is not even part of the operation.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Your interpretation


Thats not my interpretation. 

* There was cease fire holding in Idlib (with some rare Assadist violations).
* Then there was meeting with Khamenaist where he urged to cleanse Idlib.
* Immediately after that meeting the slaughter of civilians in Idlib has began.



> by the way iran is not even part of the operation.


This Hezbi terrorist was killed on Idlib frontline in May:







Your UAVs were seen over Idlib regurarly.

Khamenaists supply fuel for Assad's barrel bombers, swarms of Khamenaist mercenaries are still in Syria. Khamenaists can stop this slaughter any minute. But instead they urge to continue.

And even you personally. Instead to condemn the slaughter u are justifying it. That means u share the responsibility for that slaughter.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Thats not my interpretation. There was cease fire holding in Idlib.
> Then there was meeting with Khamenaist where he urged to cleanse Idlib.
> Immediately after that meeting the slaughter of civilians in Idlib has began.


cease fire had some condition (terrorrist give up their heavy weapon) did they gave their weapon up ?



500 said:


> Your UAVs were seen over Idlib regurarly.


means the ababil and mohajers we gave syria?



500 said:


> Khamenaists supply fuel for Assad's barrel bombers, swarms of Khamenaist mercenaries are still in Syria.


syria have both oil and refinary


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> cease fire had some condition (terrorrist give up their heavy weapon) did they gave their weapon up ?


I dont care what excuse u made for the slaughter. I am stating the fact that slaughter started since Khamenai-Putin summit on 14 February 2019 where they urged to cleanse Idlib.

And BTW, you one again justified this slaughter.



> means the ababil and mohajers we gave syria?


I know these are Iranian drones, I dont care how u call them.



> syria have both oil and refinary


90% of oil are imported.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I dont care what excuse u made for the slaughter. I am stating the fact that slaughter started since Khamenai-Putin summit on 14 February 2019 where they urged to cleanse Idlib.
> 
> And BTW, you one again justified this slaughter.
> 
> 
> I know these are Iranian drones, I dont care how u call them.
> 
> 
> 90% of oil are imported.


that 90% of oil is used for civillian use , the military needs are met domestically 
the drones belong to Syria .
and the attack started when terrorrist didn't honor the term of cease fire. 
why kid ourselve the terrorristd never accepted it , it was a cease fire between Russia , Syria and Turkey and turkey said they will disarm the terrorrists but they failed to do that and so the attack started , iran was never part of the cease fire and is not part of the operation .


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> that 90% of oil is used for civillian use , the military needs are met domestically
> the drones belong to Syria .
> and the attack started when terrorrist didn't honor the term of cease fire.
> why kid ourselve the terrorristd never accepted it


Once again you justify the indiscriminate bombings of millions women and children. Thats disguising.



> , it was a cease fire between Russia , Syria and Turkey and turkey said they will disarm the terrorrists but they failed to do that and so the attack started , iran was never part of the cease fire and is not part of the operation .


Iran urged to start Idlib slaughter. Iran provides fuel, mercenaries and weapons so the slaughter would be possible.

And YOU are justifying the slaughter of women and children instead to condemn.


----------



## 500

No day without slaughter. At least 12 civilians were mudrered by Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries in Maar Shurin


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> In Syria Assad, Khamenai and Putin forces are fighting side by side. They share responsibility for all crimes.
> 
> Without ur fuel, money, weapons, mercenaries... Assad would not hold a month. You are 100% responsible for all crimes made by pro-Assad forces.


But these barrel bombs are mostly Syrian air force or Russian air force, and between Russia and Iran who maintains Syria's airforce more? Ok, so these barrel bombs are mostly Syrian + Russian airforces work. stop being so obsessed about Iran. Meanwhile your older brother US has also killed many civilians in Iraq and Afghanistan, but i've never seen you show sympathy for those dead civilians b4. why such a hypocrite? if you really care about civilians i expect you to oppose it wherever it happens. can you start doing that? but u wont, cuz its not about civilians, its about making Assad look bad...but i understand, when you lose a war, you go for other things, like ecnomic sanctions, and "human rights " violations...blah blah... You will forever be right, and we will forever be the winners.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> But these barrel bombs are mostly Syrian air force or Russian air force, and between Russia and Iran who maintains Syria's airforce more? Ok, so these barrel bombs are mostly Syrian + Russian airforces work. stop being so obsessed about Iran. Meanwhile your older brother US has also killed many civilians in Iraq and Afghanistan, but i've never seen you show sympathy for those dead civilians b4. why such a hypocrite? if you really care about civilians i expect you to oppose it wherever it happens. can you start doing that? but u wont, cuz its not about civilians, its about making Assad look bad...but i understand, when you lose a war, you go for other things, like ecnomic sanctions, and "human rights " violations...blah blah... You will forever be right, and we will forever be the winners.


I answered many times. 

1) Whats going in Syria now is GENOCIDE. Nothing like this happening in Iraq or Afghanistan. 

2) I dont post at all in Iranian forum (except couple times when i was tagged there). I dont write about horrible human right violations in Iran. I dont write about horrible crimes of Iranian militias in Iraq. So ur claim about my Iranian obsession is totally baseless. I just hate GENOCIDE.

3) Assad Putin and Khamenai mercenaries are literally fighting side by side in Syria, they fund each other support each other, tha's why they share full responsibility for each other crimes.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> 1) Whats going in Syria now is GENOCIDE. Nothing like this happening in Iraq or Afghanistan.


Actually, you've contradicted yourself- you said Assad has been killing "civilians", well, civilians cant be genocided because technically, genocide means systematic killing of people BASED on : race, religion, ethnicity, sexual orientation, etc. but The general word "civilians" dont qualify for any of those, and thats the word you ALWAYS use, so SORRY mr manipulator, technical definitions confirm there is no real genocide in Syria. TRY AGAIN.
Also, whats happening in Palestine isnt GENOCIDE? hmm...go sit down u hypocrite. UN cant even agree with you, only US sides with you. Iron dome and arrow cant save you from Karma for all your crimes against Palestinians.


> 2) I dont post at all in Iranian forum (except couple times when i was tagged there). I dont write about horrible human right violations in Iran. I dont write about horrible crimes of Iranian militias in Iraq. So ur claim about my Iranian obsession is totally baseless. I just hate GENOCIDE.


The only place there is GENOCIDE in Syria is in your brain. UN, ICC, ICJ, Amnesty, etc have not said there is genocide in Syria. Its called a civil war. do you have a mind block going on with that?



> 3) Assad Putin and Khamenai mercenaries are literally fighting side by side in Syria, they fund each other support each other, tha's why they share full responsibility for each other crimes.


Agreed, but thats war, and crimes happen in all wars. grow up.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Actually, you've contradicted yourself- you said Assad has been killing "civilians", well, civilians cant be genocided because technically, genocide means systematic killing of people BASED on : race, religion, ethnicity, sexual orientation, etc.


Assad systematically killing Sunni Arabs. For 8 years he is murdering on daily basis.



> Also, whats happening in Palestine isnt GENOCIDE? hmm...go sit down u hypocrite. UN cant even agree with you, only US sides with you. Iron dome and arrow cant save you from Karma for all your crimes against Palestinians.


There is no any systematic killing in Palestine. Palestinian population is rapidly growing.



> The only place there is GENOCIDE in Syria is in your brain. UN, ICC, ICJ, Amnesty, etc have not said there is genocide in Syria. Its called a civil war. do you have a mind block going on with that?


Assad for 8 years is indiscriminately bombing Sunni Arab towns on daily basis. I.e. conducts systematic murder based on race and religion. ie genocide.








> Agreed, but thats war, and crimes happen in all wars. grow up.


Whats going in Syria is not just crime. Its systematic murder for 8 years, i.e. GENOCIDE.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> Assad systematically killing Sunni Arabs. For 8 years he is murdering on daily basis.
> 
> 
> There is no any systematic killing in Palestine. Palestinian population is rapidly growing.
> 
> 
> Assad for 8 years is indiscriminately bombing Sunni Arab towns on daily basis. I.e. conducts systematic murder based on race and religion. ie genocide.
> 
> View attachment 569679
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going in Syria is not just crime. Its systematic murder for 8 years, i.e. GENOCIDE.


and the solution is let these Wahhabis take over Syria cleans it from millions of Shiite Alawiite and Christine!? so is that going to find with you.

Every one knows that most of Syrian are fled their home to Syrian towns that are saver to Turkey to Jordan and to Europe.


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> and the solution is let these Wahhabis take over Syria cleans it from millions of Shiite Alawiite and Christine!? so is that going to find with you.
> 
> Every one knows that most of Syrian are fled their home to Syrian towns that are saver to Turkey to Jordan and to Europe.


There was no any Shiite, Alawite or Christian genocide before Baath scum came to power in Syria. Actually they lived much better and peaceful than today with Assad.


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> There was no any Shiite, Alawite or Christian genocide before Baath scum came to power in Syria. Actually they lived much better and peaceful than today with Assad.


I'm not talking about regular Sunni brothers no I talk about the extremists who try to make their Islamic state you're not too smart especially when you talk to me fact.

these people in the picture you see they're mainly seculars not religious fact. I don't talk about these people.

Well during most of Hafiz Alasad we didn't see any problem between the Syrian and the days of Basher we all know this sectarian war in Syria ignited when someone helped these zombies Wahhabis to go armed with agenda which is establishing an Islamic state in Syria 
So the killing started by these worms.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

500 said:


> There was no any Shiite, Alawite or Christian genocide before Baath scum came to power in Syria. Actually they lived much better and peaceful than today with Assad.


1950's, 60s and 70s were an era in the Arab world where religion was not so active in politics, pan-Arabism and socialism was the thing that was going on and you know this,therefore that picture holds no value to start with. Even Afghan women didn't cover their hair during that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Malik Alashter said:


> I'm not talking about regular Sunni brothers no I talk about the extremists who try to make their Islamic state you're not too smart especially when you talk to me fact.
> 
> these people in the picture you see they're mainly seculars not religious fact. I don't talk about these people.
> 
> Well during most of Hafiz Alasad we didn't see any problem between the Syrian and the days of Basher we all know this sectarian war in Syria ignited when someone helped these zombies Wahhabis to go armed with agenda which is establishing an Islamic state in Syria
> So the killing started by these worms.


1) Extremists never had much support in Syria. If Assad left in 2011 we would get moderate government in Syria. Thanks to Assad, Khamenai and Putin Syria turned into Afghanistan 2.0
2) Assad is major extremist supporter. For example he was a leading Iraqi Al Qaeda supporter.



CamelGuy said:


> 1950's, 60s and 70s were an era in the Arab world where religion was not so active in politics, pan-Arabism and socialism was the thing that was going on and you know this,therefore that picture holds no value to start with. Even Afghan women didn't cover their hair during that time.


Assad and Khomeni are fathers of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Extremists never had much support in Syria. If Assad left in 2011 we would get moderate government in Syria. Thanks to Assad, Khamenai and Putin Syria turned into Afghanistan 2.0
> 2) Assad is major extremist supporter. For example he was a leading Iraqi Al Qaeda supporter.
> 
> 
> Assad and Khomeni are fathers of Islamic terrorism.


Well you say so because you won't follow what happened in Syria and specially the regular name changing tactics of these terrorists.

By the way I wonder can anybody tell me when the slogan of christian to lebanon and alevites to grave first seen in Syria ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Well you say so because you won't follow what happened in Syria and specially the regular name changing tactics of these terrorists.
> 
> By the way I wonder can anybody tell me when the slogan of christian to lebanon and alevites to grave first seen in Syria ?


Christians and Alawites lived fine before Baath genocidal scum came to power in Syria. In fact they lived much better than today.

Meanwhile Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are leveling down Khan Sheikhun:
















Town is far from fronlines and depopulated several months ago. Why they are destroying it? - So peoplenever return. Another example of Khamenai genocide against Muslims for sake of inbred dictator.

Assad's nephew Rami Makhlouf uploaded new photo to his instagram:


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Christians and Alawites lived fine before Baath genocidal scum came to power in Syria. In fact they lived much better than today.
> 
> Meanwhile Putin aka Khamenai mercenaries are leveling down Khan Sheikhun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town is far from fronlines and depopulated several months ago. Why they are destroying it? - So peoplenever return. Another example of Khamenai genocide against Muslims for sake of inbred dictator.
> 
> Assad's nephew Rami Makhlouf uploaded new photo to his instagram:


still wondering in which year the slogan begin ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> still wondering in which year the slogan begin ?


I am not really interested in your agent slogans.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I am not really interested in your agent slogans.


then let me tell you , the slogan were used by your agents since 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries contonute with genocide of Syrians:

Kafranbel:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152852313855397890
Khan Sheykhoun:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152866007498874880


----------



## 500

This morning Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered at least 17 civilians in Maarat an Numan. Disgusting terrorists.

Note. Not a SINGLE Khamenai supporter on this forum condemned these 100% terrorist strikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153202600956874752


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> This morning Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered at least 17 civilians in Maarat an Numan. Disgusting terrorists.
> 
> Note. Not a SINGLE Khamenai supporter on this forum condemned these 100% terrorist strikes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153202600956874752


Russia air strike not iranian one so khamenei has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Russia air strike not iranian one so khamenei has nothing to do with it.


U SUPPORT IDLIB SLAUGHTER.
U URGED TO START IDLIB SLAUGHTER.
U PROVIDE MERCENARIES, ARMS AND FUEL TO MAKE THE SLAUGHTER POSSIBLE.

u are 100% responsible for this slaughter.

32 civilians slaughtered. Two children were buried alive by Putin aka Khamenai forces, but saved:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153281830050828289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> U SUPPORT IDLIB SLAUGHTER.
> U URGED TO START IDLIB SLAUGHTER.
> U PROVIDE MERCENARIES, ARMS AND FUEL TO MAKE THE SLAUGHTER POSSIBLE.


all answered before .
in short we are not part of Idlib operation .and in the conference you like to post its press video we clearly said Syria solution is a political one not military one .


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> all answered before .
> in short we are not part of Idlib operation .


Without u Idlib slaughter would not be possible. 
U can stop Idlib slaughter in any minute.
U urged to start Idlib slaughter.

U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter



> and in the conference you like o post its press video we clearly said Syria solution is a political one not military one .


No he clearly urged to start operation against terrorists in Idlib = slaughter everyone who refuse to bow to Assad. 

Since that meeting Idlib slaughter started.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Without u Idlib slaughter would not be possible.
> U can stop Idlib slaughter in any minute.
> U urged to start Idlib slaughter.
> 
> U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter


show our forces in that operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Malik Alashter said:


> and the solution is let these Wahhabis take over Syria cleans it from millions of Shiite Alawiite and Christine!? so is that going to find with you.
> 
> Every one knows that most of Syrian are fled their home to Syrian towns that are saver to Turkey to Jordan and to Europe.



So instead of that you and your Shitey brothers with the help of Iran and Imam Putin the last Imam of Shia religion the mehdi and savior of Shias decided to kill and expel the majority Sunnis out of their own country. Good going we won't spare a single Shia soul if it ever happens the same in future In Sha Allah. You are worse than Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> show our forces in that operation


Khamenaist forces are deeply integrated in Assad force and pose as Assadists:






So when u see pro Assad man u can never know if it is Assadist or Khamenaist. And actually there is no difference. Both are drug dealers, criminals and terrorists.

In addition:
1) U pushed to start Idlib slaughter.
2) U are supporting Idlib slaughter.
3) U provide mercenaries, fuel, money etc that make Idlib slaughter possible.

That makes u 100% responsible *even if* there are no actually ur mercenaries in that specific place right now.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Khamenaist forces are deeply integrated in Assad force and pose as Assadists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when u see pro Assad man u can never know if it is Assadist or Khamenaist. And actually there is no difference. Both are drug dealers, criminals and terrorists.
> 
> In addition:
> 1) U pushed to start Idlib slaughter.
> 2) U are supporting Idlib slaughter.
> 3) U provide mercenaries, fuel, money etc that make Idlib slaughter possible.
> 
> That makes u 100% responsible *even if* there are no actually ur mercenaries in that specific place right now.


dear gramophone repeating something wrong won't make it correct, the decision to start Idlib operation was made by Syria because Terrorist didn't agreed with the ceasefire forced on Syria by Turkey and Russia .
we were not part of that cease fire so we could not tell them to end it or not , Russia and Turkey are the ones who supported that ceasefire and they were the ones who pushed for the operation if anybody pushed for it.
we are not part of Idlib operation . we provide nothing , the fuel is from Syria ,the bombs from Russia and we are cut of international financial system , how we can send money there


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> dear gramophone repeating something wrong won't make it correct, the decision to start Idlib operation was made by Syria because Terrorist didn't agreed with the ceasefire forced on Syria by Turkey and Russia .


You again justify slaughter of civilians.

1) Terrorists are Khamenai, Assad and Putin forces.
2) Khamenai, Assad and Putin forces broke every single cease fire agreement they signed.
3) Rebels did not fire Khamenai, Assad and Putin mercenaries, so that carnage can't be justified.
4) Nothing at all can justify deliberate slaughter of civilians made by Khamenai, Putin forces.



> we were not part of that cease fire so we could not tell them to end it or not


Then why u urged to start the slaughter in Idlib?



> we are not part of Idlib operation .


1) THOUSANDS of ur mercenaries are now in Syria
2) Ur mercenaries pose as Assadist soldiers so there is no way to know who is fighting in Idlib.
3) Even when ur mercenaries are in other places that allows Assad to take force from these places and send to Idlib. So u still are part of Idlib slaughter.



> we provide nothing , the fuel is from Syria ,the bombs from Russia and we are cut of international financial system , how we can send money there


1) U send cargo planes to Syria on regular basis. So u can easily send money and everything.
2) Bombing and offensives needs LOOOTS of fuel. U provide that fuel.

U can stop slaughter with one click.
U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will stop supplying u fuel. He will comply.
U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will call off our mercenaries. He will comply.
U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will stop supplying u money, weapons etc. He will comply.

But u dont do any of it. Instead u tell him the opposite: KILL! KILL! KILL!

And u personally instead to condemn slaughter of civilians are justifying it. So u are a part of this slaughter.


Total number of civilians slaughtered today by Putin Khamenai forces rose to 50.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> You again justify slaughter of civilians.
> 
> 1) Terrorists are Khamenai, Assad and Putin forces.
> 2) Khamenai, Assad and Putin forces broke every single cease fire agreement they signed.
> 3) Rebels did not fire Khamenai, Assad and Putin mercenaries, so that carnage can't be justified.
> 4) Nothing at all can justify deliberate slaughter of civilians made by Khamenai, Putin forces.
> 
> 
> Then why u urged to start the slaughter in Idlib?
> 
> 
> 1) THOUSANDS of ur mercenaries are now in Syria
> 2) Ur mercenaries pose as Assadist soldiers so there is no way to know who is fighting in Idlib.
> 3) Even when ur mercenaries are in other places that allows Assad to take force from these places and send to Idlib. So u still are part of Idlib slaughter.
> 
> 
> 1) U send cargo planes to Syria on regular basis. So u can easily send money and everything.
> 2) Bombing and offensives needs LOOOTS of fuel. U provide that fuel.
> 
> U can stop slaughter with one click.
> U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will stop supplying u fuel. He will comply.
> U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will call off our mercenaries. He will comply.
> U can tell Assad: stop slaughtering civilians or we will stop supplying u money, weapons etc. He will comply.
> 
> But u dont do any of it. Instead u tell him the opposite: KILL! KILL! KILL!
> 
> And u personally instead to condemn slaughter of civilians are justifying it. So u are a part of this slaughter.
> 
> 
> Total number of civilians slaughtered today by Putin Khamenai forces rose to 50.


Again claims without evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Malik Abdullah said:


> So instead of that you and your Shitey brothers with the help of Iran and Imam Putin the last Imam of Shia religion the mehdi and savior of Shias decided to kill and expel the majority Sunnis out of their own country. Good going we won't spare a single Shia soul if it ever happens the same in future In Sha Allah. You are worse than Zionists.


Don't worry your days are numbered In Shaa Allah
There's no one in this planet hate you Wahhabis and salafist like me period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Again claims without evidence.







After slaughtering more than 50 civilians yesterday Khamenai aka Putin forces murdered more than 10 civilians today.


----------



## 500

Little girl managed to save her little brother after her house was bombed by Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition. But girl herself died from her found in hospital. Her sister and mother were also murdered.

Town where is happened (Ariha) is located far from frontlines and Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition bombed just for fun.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Little girl managed to save her little brother after her house was bombed by Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition. But girl herself died from her found in hospital. Her sister and mother were also murdered.
> 
> Town where is happened (Ariha) is located far from frontlines and Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition bombed just for fun.


Sadly to inform you, how ever you want to spin it . khamenei don't have bomber planes in Syria , don't provide any bomb (Iron Bomb or Smart Bomb) to Syria and is not a known producer of barrel bombs (unlike a well known country on the west border who tend to violate other countries air space)

and more importantly is not part of the operation at all. whatever happen in Idlib is between Syria and Russia and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Sadly to inform you, how ever you want to spin it . khamenei don't have bomber planes in Syria , don't provide any bomb (Iron Bomb or Smart Bomb) to Syria and is not a known producer of barrel bombs (unlike a well known country on the west border who tend to violate other countries air space)
> 
> and more importantly is not part of the operation at all. whatever happen in Idlib is between Syria and Russia and Turkey


You are apart of Assad-Putin coalition. From now on I will call you like this.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> You are apart of Assad-Putin coalition. From now on I will call you like this.


If you like to do so but the fact remain the same .
Israel is one of the major contributor to the barrel bombs development.
Iran is not known to produce barrel bomb . iran is not known exporting bomb either smart or dumb to Syria . the rockets Syria used in the civil war was not originated or based on iranian models .
Iran was not and is not part of the idlib operation.


If Syria used precision missiles and rocket against civillian then I agree with your conclusion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> If you like to do so but the fact remain the same .


Fact is that there is Khamenai-Assad-Putin coalition in Syria which fights against rebels.
Fact is that this Khamenai-Assad-Putin coalition systematically uses indiscriminate bombing of civilians for 8 years.



> Israel is one of the major contributor to the barrel bombs development.


In 1948 ALL bombs were unguided. The problem is with indiscriminate bombing of civilians.

Assad Putin Khamenai coalition for 8 years SYSTEMATICALLY use indiscriminate weapons against MILLIONS of civilians. That's called GENOCIDE.

They use:
Simple unguided bombs.
Barrel bombs.
Thermobaric bombs.
Cluster bombs.
Incendiary bombs.
Chemical bombs.
Artillery shells and rockets.



> Iran is not known to produce barrel bomb .


Without ur help Assad would not be able to use barrel bombs. Iran produces this shyt. Pic made in Syria.






Falaq launcher. They have low range and very low accuracy ie completely useless against armies. But they have a huge warhead makes them very useful as terror weapon against civilian towns and villages.

Infamous Assad's Volcano rockets use Falaq launchers and most probably developed with Khamenaistic help.


----------



## sammuel

500 said:


> Fact is that this Khamenai-Assad-Putin coalition systematically uses indiscriminate bombing of civilians for 8 years.




No one can deny that today :










I remember at first Assad tried to deny that he was barrel bombing his own people . Than came the video of Assad's own soldiers , filming themselves as they throw 2 barrel booms from a helicopter :









~


----------



## Taskforce

Why Iranians stay silent to this?


----------



## Taskforce

Why Iranians stay silent to this?


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> You are apart of Assad-Putin coalition. From now on I will call you like this.


you're OBSESSED With Khamenei. thats facts! Is this how much he has terrorized Israel? you will see him and his face even when they are not there.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> you're OBSESSED With Khamenei. thats facts! Is this how much he has terrorized Israel? you will see him and his face even when they are not there.


U repeat debunked nonsense. 

1) I dont post at all in Iranian section.
2) I dont post at all about violations of human rights in Iran.
3) I dont post at all about Khamenai militia crimes in Iraq, Yemen and so on.

I post about Khamenai crimes in Syria because what is happening in Syria is GENOCIDE. 

*genocide*
noun
geno·cide | \ ˈje-nə-ˌsīd  

*Definition of genocide*
*: *the deliberate and systematic destruction of a racial, political, or cultural group 

Assad Khamenai Putin are systematically murdering Syrian Sunni Arab civilians for 8 years.


Today Khamenai Assad Putin criminal coalition continues its systematic murder:
at least 3 civilians in Muhambal
at least 3 civilians in Atareb
Lots of murdered children in Buwawaya (u can search twitter for their graphic pics).







More civilians killed in Tahtayeh.

Seems Assad Putin and Khamenai cant survive a day without fresh child blood.

Unexploded barrel bomb with metal fragments to murder more kids:








500 said:


> Little girl managed to save her little brother after her house was bombed by Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition. But girl herself died from her found in hospital. Her sister and mother were also murdered.
> 
> Town where is happened (Ariha) is located far from frontlines and Khamenai-Putin-Assad criminal coalition bombed just for fun.








This is 5 years old Riham, who saved her baby sister Tuqa.

Riham was murdered by Khamenai Putin Assad coalition yesterday, along w. her mother & another sister


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Fact is that there is Khamenai-Assad-Putin coalition in Syria which fights against rebels.
> Fact is that this Khamenai-Assad-Putin coalition systematically uses indiscriminate bombing of civilians for 8 years.


Fact is that khamenei has no bomber in Syria and exported no bomb there.


500 said:


> In 1948 ALL bombs were unguided. The problem is with indiscriminate bombing of civilians.


There is a small difference between an Iron Bomb and a barrel bomb


500 said:


> Simple unguided bombs.
> Barrel bombs.
> Thermobaric bombs.
> Cluster bombs.
> Incendiary bombs.
> Chemical bombs.


Iran export non . only precision guided missiles and rockets.


500 said:


> Without ur help Assad would not be able to use barrel bombs. Iran produces this shyt. Pic made in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falaq launcher. They have low range and very low accuracy ie completely useless against armies. But they have a huge warhead makes them very useful as terror weapon against civilian towns and villages.
> 
> Infamous Assad's Volcano rockets use Falaq launchers and most probably developed with Khamenaistic help.


Your speculation without any evidence . iran don't have such weapons but terrorist in Syria have a weapon called volcano rockets and I wondered was not that weapon somehow looked similar to this one







sammuel said:


> No one can deny that today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember at first Assad tried to deny that he was barrel bombing his own people . Than came the video of Assad's own soldiers , filming themselves as they throw 2 barrel booms from a helicopter :


Nobody said SAA don't use barrel bombs . I saidiran is not known for producing barrel bombs 
In Syria if we use a bomb its Sadid who h is precise enough not to make collateral damage.



500 said:


> U repeat debunked nonsense.
> 
> 1) I dont post at all in Iranian section.
> 2) I dont post at all about violations of human rights in Iran.
> 3) I dont post at all about Khamenai militia crimes in Iraq, Yemen and so on.
> 
> I post about Khamenai crimes in Syria because what is happening in Syria is GENOCIDE.
> 
> *genocide*
> noun
> geno·cide | \ ˈje-nə-ˌsīd
> 
> *Definition of genocide*
> *: *the deliberate and systematic destruction of a racial, political, or cultural group
> 
> Assad Khamenai Putin are systematically murdering Syrian Sunni Arab civilians for 8 years.
> 
> 
> Today Khamenai Assad Putin criminal coalition continues its systematic murder:
> at least 3 civilians in Muhambal
> at least 3 civilians in Atareb
> Lots of murdered children in Buwawaya (u can search twitter for their graphic pics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More civilians killed in Tahtayeh.
> 
> Seems Assad Putin and Khamenai cant survive a day without fresh child blood.
> 
> Unexploded barrel bomb with metal fragments to murder more kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 5 years old Riham, who saved her baby sister Tuqa.
> 
> Riham was murdered by Khamenai Putin Assad coalition yesterday, along w. her mother & another sister


adamageagain spreading lies while you very well knew iran never produced or used barrel bombs.



Taskforce said:


> Why Iranians stay silent to this?


Silent on what . we are not part of idling operation . we don't control SAA or Rusian army .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Hack-Hook said:


> Nobody said SAA don't use barrel bombs . I saidiran is not known for producing barrel bombs
> In Syria if we use a bomb its Sadid who h is precise enough not to make collateral damage..



Maybe so. I can imagine Assad army are capable of putting explosive into barrels themselves. Those barrel bombs from the helicopter film ,look rather primitive.

Still . you are fighting shoulder to shoulder with the dictator that does those things to his people and supply him with other stuff and weapons.


~


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> Maybe so. I can imagine Assad army are capable of putting explosive into barrels themselves. Those barrel bombs from the helicopter film ,look rather primitive.
> 
> Still . you are fighting shoulder to shoulder with the dictator that does those things to his people and supply him with other stuff and weapons.
> 
> 
> ~


In idlib its SAA and Russia which do the fighting. As I said before we're not part of this operation.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Fact is that khamenei has no bomber in Syria and exported no bomb there.


Khamenai is part of this coalition. He fully supports the bombings and without his mercenaries, fuel, money bombings would not be possible.

Khamenai is 100% responsible for all this slaughter. And look u never condemned these bombings but justify.



> There is a small difference between an Iron Bomb and a barrel bomb


Not really.

Thermobaric incendiary and cluster bombs are bigger crime than barrel bombs. Because they are totally banned in urban areas.



> Iran export non . only precision guided missiles and rockets.


I showed unguided rockets.



> Your speculation without any evidence .


Its uploaded by Hezbollah terrorists who fought in Syria and died there like dog.


> iran don't have such weapons but terrorist in Syria have a weapon called volcano rockets and I wondered was not that weapon somehow looked similar to this one


This is CARPET mine clearing system. As u can see its very light one soldier can hold it.



> Nobody said SAA don't use barrel bombs .


Assad denied use of barrel bombs.

By the way first time Khamenaists used barrel bombs in Lebanon against Palestinian camp Nahr al Bared.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Thermobaric incendiary and cluster bombs are bigger crime than barrel bombs. Because they are totally banned in urban areas.


in term of precision there is a lot of difference .
And as i said we export non of them to Syria.


500 said:


> Khamenai is part of this coalition. He fully supports the bombings and without his mercenaries, fuel, money bombings would not be possible.
> 
> Khamenai is 100% responsible for all this slaughter. And look u never condemned these bombings but justify.


Did you ever condemned terrorist attack on civillian and well I justify them exact l y how you did justified the dead ratio between civilian and armed force in 2006. If you like it. By the way show one post that I justify the way SAA fight in idlib I only correct you on who is doing the fighting there.


500 said:


> I showed unguided rockets.


Made in Syria.


500 said:


> Assad denied use of barrel bombs.
> 
> By the way first time Khamenaists used barrel bombs in Lebanon against Palestinian camp Nahr al Bared.


You mean this incident . that happened between Lebanese security force and terrorist group Fatah al-Islam who resorted to bank rubbery . the last time I checked its USA who sometimes handover some left over weapon to Lebanese army not iran.


> Late in the night of Saturday May 19, 2007, a building was surrounded by Lebanese Internal Security Forces (ISF) in which a group of Fatah al-Islam militants accused of taking part in a bank robbery earlier that day were hiding. The ISF attacked the building early on Sunday May 20, 2007, unleashing a day-long battle between the ISF and Fatah al-Islam militants on 200 Street, Tripoli. As a response, members of Fatah al-Islam in Nahr al-Bared Camp (16 km from Tripoli) attacked an army checkpoint, killing several soldiers in their sleep. The army immediately responded by shelling the camp.
> 
> The camp became the centre of the fighting between the Lebanese Army and Fatah al-Islam. It sustained heavy shelling while under siege. Most of the inhabitants fled to the nearby Beddawi Palestinian refugee camp (doubling that camps population) or further south to Tripoli, Beirut and Saida. The last civilians (25 women and 38 children, the families of Fatah al-Islam members) were evacuated from the camp on Friday August 24, 2007.
> 
> The conflict between the Lebanese Army and Fatah al-Islam ended on Sunday September 2, 2007 with the Lebanese Army taking full control of the camp after eliminating the remaining terrorist pockets.[1]
> 
> The United Nations Relief and Works Agency, or UNRWA, charged with the care of the Palestinians, struggled to contain the unprecedented humanitarian crisis. In the meantime, most of the displaced refugees waited in improvised shelters in Beddawi camp and elsewhere for a sustainable solution to arrive.[1]





500 said:


> This is CARPET mine clearing system. As u can see its very light one soldier can hold it.


The design is the same by the way again iran won't produce such weapon . in Lebanon if they used Sadid bomb against civilians or Fair-5 rocket (guided version) or Fatah-110 variant then come and talk about khamenei slaughter civilians.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> in term of precision there is a lot of difference .
> And as i said we export non of them to Syria.


Falaq is in Syria.



> Did you ever condemned terrorist attack on civillian and well I justify them exact l y how you did justified the dead ratio between civilian and armed force in 2006.


No idea what u are babbling.



> If you like it. By the way show one post that I justify the way SAA fight in idlib I only correct you on who is doing the fighting there.


U call rebels terrorists claim they broke some case fire conditions. So basically u justify that slaughter. And never condemned it.



> You mean this incident . that happened between Lebanese security force and terrorist group Fatah al-Islam who resorted to bank rubbery . the last time I checked its USA who sometimes handover some left over weapon to Lebanese army not iran.


Someone robed bank, so Lebanese army barrel bombed entire Nahr al Bared camp with over 30,000 civilians to dust. Lebanese government is controlled by Hezbollah.

So basically it was a test of barrel bomb tactics.



> The design is the same by the way again iran won't produce such weapon . in Lebanon if they used Sadid bomb against civilians or Fair-5 rocket (guided version) or Fatah-110 variant then come and talk about khamenei slaughter civilians


Carpet has 20 rockets each 45 kg, its range is 65-165 m range its designed to clear a mine field right before u.

Falaq-2 rocket weights 255 kg has 120 kg warhead and 10 km range. Poor against armies but very good to level towns with civilians.











This Hezbie terrorist was killed in Syria in 2013

https://www.facebook.com/الشهيد-المجاهد-محمد-حسين-جمعة-جواد-بطل-من-ابطال-القصير-572808562767678

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

well if you mean Falaq-2 or Falaq-1, its the system








I don't knew what system is that , perhaps something locally mademaybe they copy Russian BM-24, maybe they captured a MAR-240 and copied something base of it 
but according to these 
http://www.armamentresearch.com/wp-...-Iranian-Falaq-1-Falaq-2-Rockets-in-Syria.pdf
Syria is the producer of Falaq system and by the way its ages we produce Falaq in sealed / prepackaged launcher form you can see it in the pdf i posted and no falaq-2 has a 60kg explosive in the warhead not 120kg and that warhead is useless for leveling cities an f-15 can drop 200 time more on the head of the target and its a stabilized rocket so its good against enemy 


500 said:


> Someone robed bank, so Lebanese army barrel bombed entire Nahr al Bared camp with over 30,000 civilians to dust. Lebanese government is controlled by Hezbollah.


yeah sure , if they used any barrel bomb it was provided by usa and you knew well when Lebanese army attacked the camp. they even evacuated families of terrorists 


500 said:


> No idea what u are babbling.


you knew very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> well if you mean Falaq-2 or Falaq-1, its the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't knew what system is that , perhaps something locally mademaybe they copy Russian BM-24, maybe they captured a MAR-240 and copied something base of it
> but according to these
> http://www.armamentresearch.com/wp-...-Iranian-Falaq-1-Falaq-2-Rockets-in-Syria.pdf
> Syria is the producer of Falaq system and by the way its ages we produce Falaq in sealed / prepackaged launcher form you can see it in the pdf i posted and no falaq-2 has a 60kg explosive in the warhead not 120kg


Behind dead Hezbie u can clrealy see Iranian 333-mm Falaq.



> and that warhead is useless for leveling cities


120 kg warhead is enough to level average house. So if u firesuch rockets on regular basis u can level a town thats what Assadists did.



> yeah sure , if they used any barrel bomb it was provided by usa and you knew well when Lebanese army attacked the camp. they even evacuated families of terrorists


They dropped barrel bombs from helicopters. Khamenaists tested that tactics on Palestinian camp and later employed on Syria.



> you knew very well


I cant read ur mind. Express urself more clearly. I never justified any terror.


----------



## sammuel

500 said:


> This is CARPET mine clearing system. As u can see its very light one soldier can hold it.



Thanks for clearing this out . I searched for the image and found that a number of sites tried to claim it was some sort of cluster bomb.

Rafael “Carpet” missile :


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> They dropped barrel bombs from helicopters. Khamenaists tested that tactics on Palestinian camp and later employed on Syria.


Lebanon army not Hezbollah and after evacuating civilian and they use American weapon not Iranian also Hezbollah don't have necessary equipment for fielding barrel bombs.


500 said:


> 120 kg warhead is enough to level average house. So if u firesuch rockets on regular basis u can level a town thats what Assadists did.


As I said 200 of those rockets is equal to one f-15 destructive capabilities.


500 said:


> Behind dead Hezbie u can clrealy see Iranian 333-mm Falaq.


Wrong that can be a copy of Iranian Falaq-2
It's how we package falaq-2







500 said:


> I cant read ur mind. Express urself more clearly. I never justified any terror.


You completely justified terror attack against civilian in 2006 war. cant be more clear than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Lebanon army not Hezbollah and after evacuating civilian and they use American weapon not Iranian also Hezbollah don't have necessary equipment for fielding barrel bombs.


Lebanon gov is under Hezbie control.



> As I said 200 of those rockets is equal to one f-15 destructive capabilities.


But its 1000 times cheaper than F-15.



> Wrong that can be a copy of Iranian Falaq-2
> It's how we package falaq-2


U can clearly see 333 mm behind him, Thats obviously a Falaq.



> You completely justified terror attack against civilian in 2006 war. cant be more clear than that.


As u noted urself one F-15 sortie can level a neighborhood killing dozens. During 2006 war Israel made some 12,000 sorties. It proves ur nonsense.

Terror was made by Hezbollah that launched 4000 rockets at towns and villages.

Meanwhile Khamenai Putin Assad coalition displaced more than 400,000 people in past 3 months.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154696781407633408
Displacing 12 million people was not enough to them,they want more and more. And drink blood of children.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Like real ground in Syria this thread is warzone of Iran and Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Lebanon gov is under Hezbie control.


No it's not 


500 said:


> But its 1000 times cheaper than F-15.


Not exactly ,f-15 can use iron bomb which are cheaper than these rockets.


500 said:


> U can clearly see 333 mm behind him, Thats obviously a Falaq.


A copy of falaq-2 our Falaq-2 is a sealed system to protect it . Syrian rockets are not sealed.


500 said:


> Terror was made by Hezbollah that launched 4000 rockets at towns and villages.


The ratio of dead military and civilian talk for itself. The map of the targeted area are also talk alot


500 said:


> Meanwhile Khamenai Putin Assad coalition displaced more than 400,000 people in past 3 months.


As you knew iran was part of no operation in Syria in last 3 month.



Wilhelm II said:


> Like real ground in Syria this thread is warzone of Iran and Israel


In Syria in last several month we were part of no operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sammuel said:


> Maybe so. I can imagine Assad army are capable of putting explosive into barrels themselves. Those barrel bombs from the helicopter film ,look rather primitive.
> 
> Still . you are fighting shoulder to shoulder with the dictator that does those things to his people and supply him with other stuff and weapons.
> 
> 
> ~


SO what? Isnt Israel selling weapons to genocidal Myanmar govt? You cant accuse Iran of being complicit in war crimes when your country has a dirty record on that too. Lets not even mention your support for some Islamist groups in Syria that lost. DOnt be a hypocrite.


----------



## Type59

All sides are a abomination to humanity. Assad and family like Pakistani politicians have looted Syria. Thankfully one ex pm is in prison here.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> No it's not


It is.



> Not exactly ,f-15 can use iron bomb which are cheaper than these rockets.


First of al you need to buy F-15, you need to train pilot. secondly one flight hour of F-15 costs some 50,000$



> A copy of falaq-2 our Falaq-2 is a sealed system to protect it . Syrian rockets are not sealed.


Its still ur rocket.



> The ratio of dead military and civilian talk for itself. The map of the targeted area are also talk alot


No one knows real ratio and it dos not talk for itself. If u compare ratio of dead Americans and Nazis in WW2 what will u get?



> As you knew iran was part of no operation in Syria in last 3 month.


Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED it.

So spare us that nonsense. You are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> First of al you need to buy F-15, you need to train pilot. secondly one flight hour of F-15 costs some 50,000$


you don't buy F-15 for this operation only , and 50,000$ plus those unguided Bombs are alot cheaper than these rockets at those quantities 


500 said:


> Its still ur rocket.


well we copy UZI ,is it means that what ever we do with it you are responsible ?


500 said:


> No one knows real ratio and it dos not talk for itself. If u compare ratio of dead Americans and Nazis in WW2 what will u get?


well the ratio is well known and about WW2 ,do you want to go into the type of Bombing that USA and England and their allies did in WW2 ,by the way who say the winners were better than the losers in WW2 ?


500 said:


> Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
> Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
> Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED it.
> 
> So spare us that nonsense. You are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


still we are not part of any operation for several month


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you don't buy F-15 for this operation only , and 50,000$ plus those unguided Bombs are alot cheaper than these rockets at those quantities


Not for this operation but still u need to buy. Unguided rocket costs several thousand $ So u can launch dozens of heavy rockets with one F-15 sortie cost.



> well we copy UZI ,is it means that what ever we do with it you are responsible ?


Its not copy, its license.



> well the ratio is well known


Names never were published. No one knows who is Hezbie and who not.



> and about WW2 ,do you want to go into the type of Bombing that USA and England and their allies did in WW2 ,by the way who say the winners were better than the losers in WW2 ?


Germans and Japanese did 1000 times more crimes than Allies. But if u count US-German or US -Japan kill ratio u will get completely different misleading picture.



> still we are not part of any operation for several month


Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.

So spare us that nonsense. You are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Not for this operation but still u need to buy. Unguided rocket costs several thousand $ So u can launch dozens of heavy rockets with one F-15 sortie cost.


Perhaps hydra like rockets worth several thousands some thing like Falaq-2 worth considerably more .


500 said:


> Its not copy, its license.


We have license for G-3 is Germany responsible for what we do with the gun if tomorrow we decide to gave it for free to any drug dealer on the planet is Germany to blame?



500 said:


> Names never were published. No one knows who is Hezbie and who not.


Is it clear in Syria ?



500 said:


> Germans and Japanese did 1000 times more crimes than Allies. But if u count US-German or US -Japan kill ratio u will get completely different misleading picture.


Well data is the only thing we have.



500 said:


> Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
> Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
> Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.
> 
> So spare us that nonsense. You are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


still we are not part of any operation for several month
Blame the terrorists who are hiding in cities . If it gave you the right to hit cities why not Syria and Russia


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Perhaps hydra like rockets worth several thousands some thing like Falaq-2 worth considerably more .


How Falaq-2 is more complicated than Hydra? Its very primitive WW2 style tech.



> We have license for G-3 is Germany responsible for what we do with the gun if tomorrow we decide to gave it for free to any drug dealer on the planet is Germany to blame?


It was sold to Shah government.



> Is it clear in Syria ?


We dont need names in Syria, coz slaughter there is at industrial scale. We can see clear demographic shifts.



> Well data is the only thing we have.


We have lots of data not just ratio.



> still we are not part of any operation for several month


Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.

U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.



> Blame the terrorists who are hiding in cities . If it gave you the right to hit cities why not Syria and Russia


I ever said that "terrorists hiding" in cities justifies indiscriminate bombings. Even when they fire thousands of rockets from these cities (something that does not happen in Idlib) it still does not justify.


----------



## Taskforce

Iran must move back it’s terrorists inside its borders.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZALA_421-08

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/zala-421-16e5-unmanned-aircraft-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> How Falaq-2 is more complicated than Hydra? Its very primitive WW2 style tech.


Maybe have something to do with size .


500 said:


> It was sold to Shah government.


But the license was given to hafiz assad not basher Assad .
And your argument have no legal value.


500 said:


> We dont need names in Syria, coz slaughter there is at industrial scale. We can see clear demographic shifts.


So it comes to we are different ,we allowed they are not.


500 said:


> Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
> Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
> Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.
> 
> U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


still we are not part of any operation for several month


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Hack-Hook

Taskforce said:


> Iran must move back it’s terrorists inside its borders.


Why it's so much fun there. Good weather, :good foods . perfect place for picnic .


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152266004678029317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152531707494641664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152531707494641664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152269601281060865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152273687573336065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152269041542864897


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @Hack-Hook @GIANTsasquatch @vostok


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152621435791323137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152618467280990209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152617979412176897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152617847274835969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152616965128822789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152362565323960320


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152244890891239424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153015419151822849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153002067037970432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152968608370319361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152927805862219778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152914785635328000


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152900295162310656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152886020314210305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153250520259280897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153268756178710528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153196007108358144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153196758341734400


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153327800893476864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153348149123190785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153347567385755648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153347343326109696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153347133711507457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153346530973274112


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153210607107280896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153344898306908161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153343380845453313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153307410343186434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153361814333399041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153372297367052289


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153372201925652481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153641330607820802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153667313759076353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153670515963387904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153675262107820037

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153704272967680000


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153706672080265216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153707414207762432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153709845821952001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153710682342350849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153711016515182592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153711543693041664


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153712272352698370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153687112786612229

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154071158414860290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154057663140864000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154057804988108801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154056769070620672


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154055023350964224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154055519050620928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154055647106912257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154055919564722176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154091822928596993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154082402073006084


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154071158414860290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154128832477257729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154053874690318338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154300890641252352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154309541674278912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154316366230503424


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154321353476063232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154351420621172737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154377444901707776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154383738249371650

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154360330757300226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154357468488699904


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154356357698637825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154350275920089089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154349530143502336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154331197939572736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154677080405229568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154672797492436994


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154821219084115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154822199737487362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154820058054574080


----------



## Hack-Hook

undertakerwwefan said:


> @500 @Hack-Hook @GIANTsasquatch @vostok


Well what can I say . only drone by Kalashnikov im aware of is Kalashnikov kub-UAV which is a suicide drone.

Wonder what drone is used for filming the attacks.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Maybe have something to do with size .


Size does not affect cost much. 2000 pound dumb bomb costs 3 K, while 12 kg Javelin missile costs 100 K.



> But the license was given to hafiz assad not basher Assad .
> And your argument have no legal value.


Thats same genocidal terrorist regime.



> So it comes to we are different ,we allowed they are not.


No one is allowed.



> still we are not part of any operation for several month


U are a part of genocidal coalition, ur troops are there, u provide massive aid to Assad and u pushed for this operation.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> ur troops are there,



No evidence.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Size does not affect cost much. 2000 pound dumb bomb costs 3 K, while 12 kg Javelin missile costs 100 K.


Well let put it like it ,falaq rockets are not that dumb they are stabilized.


500 said:


> Thats same genocidal terrorist regime.


Lawful government of Syria that no law banned any sale of weapon to it .
By the way wonder what's your idea about Israel selling weapons to government like Myanmar or helping some government tracking and mincing activists.



500 said:


> No one is allowed.


Tell you after next round of clashes



500 said:


> U are a part of genocidal coalition, ur troops are there, u provide massive aid to Assad and u pushed for this operation.


No evidence for your claims and
still we are not part of any operation for several month


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hack-Hook said:


> Well what can I say . only drone by Kalashnikov im aware of is Kalashnikov kub-UAV which is a suicide drone.
> 
> Wonder what drone is used for filming the attacks.



Most likely this one which has laser designator to guide Krasnopol howitzer rounds.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/zala-421-16e5-unmanned-aircraft-system/


----------



## Nein

undertakerwwefan said:


> Most likely this one which has laser designator to guide Krasnopol howitzer rounds.
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/zala-421-16e5-unmanned-aircraft-system/



We need more posts my friend


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151952953068195846

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Well let put it like it ,falaq rockets are not that dumb they are stabilized.


Prehistoric man's arrow were also stabilized.



> Lawful government of Syria that no law banned any sale of weapon to it .


Thats "lawful" government is responsible for terror and genocide.



> By the way wonder what's your idea about Israel selling weapons to government like Myanmar or helping some government tracking and mincing activists.


Israel stopped selling arms to Myanmar. You guys by the way as usually support everyone who slaughters Muslims:

*Iran ready to deepen, enhance ties with Myanmar: pres. Rouhani*

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/143232/Iran-ready-to-deepen-enhance-ties-with-Myanmar-pres-Rouhani



> Tell you after next round of clashes


In 2015 while I was on this forum Palestinians were firing many rockets at my town. I never said Israel should indiscriminately bomb Assad aka Khamenai style.



> No evidence for your claims and
> still we are not part of any operation for several month


Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.

U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.

*Back to topic.* Criminal Khamenai-Putin coalition murdered at least 11 civilains in Ariha this morning.

After ethnically cleansing over 400,000 people from South Idlib they are now concentrating on north.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Prehistoric man's arrow were also stabilized.


but even his rockets were not stabilized 


500 said:


> Thats "lawful" government is responsible for terror and genocide.


but still lawful government


500 said:


> Israel stopped selling arms to Myanmar. You guys by the way as usually support everyone who slaughters Muslims:
> 
> *Iran ready to deepen, enhance ties with Myanmar: pres. Rouhani*
> 
> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/143232/Iran-ready-to-deepen-enhance-ties-with-Myanmar-pres-Rouhani


from the same article


> President of the Islamic Republic of Iran expressed hope that peace and stability will return to Myanmar, adding, “we hope that Rohingya Muslims, who had no choice but to emigrate, can return to their country as fast and as safe as possible”.
> 
> “Stability and security in a country is possible through cooperation among all ethnic groups in that country,” he said.





500 said:


> In 2015 while I was on this forum Palestinians were firing many rockets at my town. I never said Israel should indiscriminately bomb Assad aka Khamenai style.


wait in time I point you to this day


500 said:


> Did u pull out ur mercenaries out of Syria? - NO.
> Did u stop supporting genocidal maniac Assad? - NO.
> Did u oppose Idlib slaughter? - NO, on contrary u PUSHED for it.
> 
> U are 100% responsible for Idlib slaughter.


still we are not part of any operation for several month


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> but even his rockets were not stabilized


Pregistoric man did not had rockets, Chinese rockets from 1000 years ago were stabilized.



> but still lawful government


Hitler was also lawful.



> from the same article


Heh he calls slaughter and expulsion "emigration". What a clown.



> wait in time I point you to this day


Why wait u can search my messages from 2015.



> still we are not part of any operation for several month


Since Khamenai mercenaries are integrated in Assad army no one can tell for sure.But this does not matter. 

Thousands of ur mercenaries are there.
You provide massive support for Assad.
You support Idlib slaughter and even pushing for it.

You are fully responsible for Idlib slaughter.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Chinese rockets from 1000 years ago were stabilized.


were not


500 said:


> Hitler was also lawful.


well , then what, law is the ultimate force in democracy


500 said:


> Why wait u can search my messages from 2015.


well search is not that smart yet, I will wait and i'm sure it wont be a long wait.


500 said:


> Since Khamenai mercenaries are integrated in Assad army no one can tell for sure.But this does not matter.
> 
> Thousands of ur mercenaries are there.
> You provide massive support for Assad.
> You support Idlib slaughter and even pushing for it.
> 
> You are fully responsible for Idlib slaughter.


still we are not part of any operation for several month


----------



## sammuel

Hack-Hook said:


> were not



" This was believed to be the embryonic form of modern rockets. The gunpowder tube compared well with the modern propelling system, and the sharp arrowhead, with its piercing power of destruction, compared favorably to the warhead of a modern rocket. While the* feather helped to stabilize the arrow*, just like *the modern stabilizing system*, the barrel was similar to the body part of modern rocket

http://en.chinaculture.org/created/2005-07/21/content_70826_2.htm

*The feather was also used to stabilize* the rocket and prevent it from spinning out of control. And the barrel was also very similar to the actual body of the rockets that are used for space exploration today; the only difference is that they are on a much bigger scale.


https://www.taiwanese-secrets.com/ancient-chinese-rockets/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Su-24M2. Introduced in the 2000s. Has SVP-24 blind bombing system enabling accurate bombing day or night in any weather condition. Comprises autopilot, GPS receiver, digital ballistic computer, air data sensors which measure wind direction and wind velocity and humidity and temperature. Enables pilot to bomb without having to sight target. Controls autopilot which flies the plane and releases bombs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100442698903945216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154820058054574080
It's like X-Wing's bombing computer but more advanced.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @vostok @Nein @GIANTsasquatch @Hack-Hook


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Since Khamenai mercenaries are integrated in Assad army no one can tell for sure.



No evidence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155167358790635520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155165691806457857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155126073757245441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155098124874080256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155094761533034497


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> We need more posts my friend



There are more footage here.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Kornet. Entered service in 1998. Replaces Konkurs. Laser guided. Range up to 5 km. Can be equipped with thermal sight. Turkey bought a few hundred and gave them to NLF to take Damascus like the Muslim army did in 634 AD.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155157048650326016


----------



## gangsta_rap

What kind of an analogy is this to history? It's not healthy to look at the conflict from a lens like that.

Even if you feel the urge to make such a connection, NLF would probably correspond to Turkmen who took Damuscus from the Fatimids in the 11th century - not the Rashiduns.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atsiz_ibn_Uvaq


----------



## Nasr

An important lesson in history is that the turks never were the indigenous inhabitants of Asia Minor, better known as the Byzantine Empire. The ottomans were descendants of the western turkic khaganate, which formed as one of the components of the Khazar kingdom. They are predominantly of Khazar ethnic group, the original Caucasians (not White Europeans). Khazarian kingdom was a collection of mini-kingdoms and were famous for their warriors. Although historically they used the caucus mountains to attack the Persians who protected the trade route between the Middle Kingdom (China), Shaam (Syria & Iraq), Misr (Egypt) and Yunaan (Greece & the rest of Europe). The Khazars excelled in manipulating geo-politics to their advantage. They extorted Byzantine to fight their main competition, Persia. It is only at the advent of Islam and it's proliferation at the time of Khulafa-e-Rashidun (first four & great Khalifas of Islam), did the myth of the great Khazar warriors, broke. Coined by many western historians as the "Arab Avalanche", referring to the Arab armies under the Khulafa-e-Rashidun, the Khazars were defeated and driven north, beyond the Rivers Volga and Don. They were again defeated by the Rus, citing encroachment upon their territory. Eventually they fled westward, to Europe. This time however, they sought not to fight as warriors, rather use their prowess as money lenders to make inroads into Europe. 

This is not to say that all khaganate of Khazars were bad, some became Orthodox Christians (Armenia) others became Muslims (Azerbaijan & Ottomans). But the bulk converted to Judaism.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155202351801798658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155175689022332931


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155192229893459968


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153628124749414400


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> " This was believed to be the embryonic form of modern rockets. The gunpowder tube compared well with the modern propelling system, and the sharp arrowhead, with its piercing power of destruction, compared favorably to the warhead of a modern rocket. While the* feather helped to stabilize the arrow*, just like *the modern stabilizing system*, the barrel was similar to the body part of modern rocket
> 
> http://en.chinaculture.org/created/2005-07/21/content_70826_2.htm
> 
> *The feather was also used to stabilize* the rocket and prevent it from spinning out of control. And the barrel was also very similar to the actual body of the rockets that are used for space exploration today; the only difference is that they are on a much bigger scale.
> 
> 
> https://www.taiwanese-secrets.com/ancient-chinese-rockets/


The feather was used to stabilize it but were not that successful in doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> No evidence.


Liwa Abu Fadl Abbas (or the Al Abbas Brigade) is a pro-government Syrian militant group in Syria with strong Iraqi links. Despite news last year of the group’s dissolution, confirmed by Iraqi leader Aws Khafaji, its fighters were deployed this summer in the offensive on South Syria, more specifically in Dael, west of Daraa. *The group has also more recently been incorporated into the Syrian Republic Guards*, as part of the larger moves by the Syrian regime to reign in paramilitary forces and consolidate power.

http://trendsinstitution.org/liwa-abu-fadl-abbas-the-al-abbas-brigade-in-syria/

Hezbies posing as SAA soldiers:


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Liwa Abu Fadl Abbas (or the Al Abbas Brigade) is a pro-government Syrian militant group in Syria with strong Iraqi links. Despite news last year of the group’s dissolution, confirmed by Iraqi leader Aws Khafaji, its fighters were deployed this summer in the offensive on South Syria, more specifically in Dael, west of Daraa. *The group has also more recently been incorporated into the Syrian Republic Guards*, as part of the larger moves by the Syrian regime to reign in paramilitary forces and consolidate power.
> 
> http://trendsinstitution.org/liwa-abu-fadl-abbas-the-al-abbas-brigade-in-syria/
> 
> Hezbies posing as SAA soldiers:



@waz

Can you look into @500 's trolling and propaganda? Thanks.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155419299907022848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155430669788635136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155443074547539968


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155551714356924416


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155561694904672257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152875617265868800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155570271975354376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155561350631972864


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155400871964041216


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155716947612459008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155753652298145792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155755833399173120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155759008982216706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155766982492471297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155602791240523776


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155804399983321088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

Whatever the case the death toll is coming from Syrian population. The World is numb and whatever is being done is not enough if not counterproductive.
The people should wake up.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155936323875639296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155932386116296704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155927525786210304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155811588600938497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156132496582565888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Su-24M2 equipped with SVP-24 blind bombing system. The autopilot flies to the target. SVP-24 takes info from GPS, air data sensors, altimeter etc. to compute ballistic solution. Autopilot releases bomb about 1 km from target. Bomb travels for about 1 second before hitting the target with accuracy no more than 7 meters from target. Comparable to Tomahawk cruise missile accuracy.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156186673044164609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156189163936526336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@500 @pakistanipower @GIANTsasquatch @vostok @Nein @Yaseen1 @zectech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156157761408983040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156140385091162113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156126142065258496


----------



## Nein

Yankee hot shots lmaoo


----------



## Nein

Time to play the game


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> Time to play the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156156564321034240


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Nein

Stop banning wweundertakerfan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Nein said:


> Stop banning wweundertakerfan


he deserves to be punished. he forgot the way of the DSI


----------



## rashid.sarwar

GIANTsasquatch said:


> he deserves to be punished. he forgot the way of the DSI



Why he was banned? what is "way of DSI"?


----------



## 500

Towns and villages indiscriminately bombed by evil Khamenai-Putin coalition:







Their clear aim is to exterminate everyone who refuse to bow to Assad.


----------



## raptor22

500 said:


> Towns and villages indiscriminately bombed by evil Khamenai-Putin coalition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their clear aim is to exterminate everyone who refuse to bow to Assad.


americans have said this area (Idlib province) is a safe heaven for AL-Q & its affiliated groups & the area belongs to Syria not this terrorists ... no doubt they must be eliminated but FYI neither Iranians nor Hezbollah are involved in this battle to the best of my knowledge ..


----------



## 500

So there is a ceasefire for now. Lets sum what happened.

1) The Idlib slaughter started in mid February right after the Erdogan-Putin-Ruhani summit.
2) Khamenai Putin criminal coalition slaughtered over thousand civilians and over 400,000 were expelled from their houses (that's in addition to 12 mln expelled before).
3) Ground offensive of Khamenai Putin criminal coalition achieved negligible results in Hama plains and totally miserably failed in Latakia mountains.

Khamenai Putin criminal coalition already violates cease fire with random shellings. There is no doubt that they will launch another slaughter in several months.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> So there is a ceasefire for now. Lets sum what happened.
> 
> 1) The Idlib slaughter started in mid February right after the Erdogan-Putin-Ruhani summit.
> 2) Khamenai Putin criminal coalition slaughtered over thousand civilians and over 400,000 were expelled from their houses (that's in addition to 12 mln expelled before).
> 3) Ground offensive of Khamenai Putin criminal coalition achieved negligible results in Hama plains and totally miserably failed in Latakia mountains.
> 
> Khamenai Putin criminal coalition already violates cease fire with random shellings. There is no doubt that they will launch another slaughter in several months.


jNSA.just a small correction. Khamenei was not part of the operation so stop with your propaganda. Be assured if he was part of the operation it was wrapped up months ago.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> jNSA.just a small correction. Khamenei was not part of the operation so stop with your propaganda. Be assured if he was part of the operation it was wrapped up months ago.


U have thousands troops in Syria fighting for Assad.
U support Assad with money weapons fuel.
U push to start the Idlib slaughter.

So u are 100% responsible for this slaughter.



500 said:


> There is no doubt that they will launch another slaughter in several months.


I was way too optimistic. Criminal Khamenai-Putin coalition declares that they resume full scale slaughter.

Apparently Khamenaists and Putinists cant survive even one day without child blood.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> U have thousands troops in Syria fighting for Assad.
> U support Assad with money weapons fuel.
> U push to start the Idlib slaughter.
> 
> So u are 100% responsible for this slaughter


Not in idlib .



500 said:


> I was way too optimistic. Criminal Khamenai-Putin coalition declares that they resume full scale slaughter.
> 
> Apparently Khamenaists and Putinists cant survive even one day without child blood.


Idlib has nothing to do with us.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Not in idlib .
> 
> 
> Idlib has nothing to do with us.


There are thousands of yr troops fighting for Assad in Syria. U are an integral part of criminal genocidal coalition.

Zakka village before and after Khamenai aka Putin coalition:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> There are thousands of yr troops fighting for Assad in Syria. U are an integral part of criminal genocidal coalition.
> 
> Zakka village before and after Khamenai aka Putin coalition:


Well again I must iterate that iran is not part of idlib operation and you can't distort history on this.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Well again I must iterate that iran is not part of idlib operation and you can't distort history on this.


1) Pull out thousands of ur mercenaries from Syria.
2) Stop aid to genocidal maniac Assad.
3) Stop pro Assad propaganda and pushing for the slaughter.

Until any of it happens u are 100% responsible for the slaughter.





Another village before and after Khamenai aka Putin slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Pull out thousands of ur mercenaries from Syria.
> 2) Stop aid to genocidal maniac Assad.
> 3) Stop pro Assad propaganda and pushing for the slaughter.
> 
> Until any of it happens u are 100% responsible for the slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another village before and after Khamenai aka Putin slaughter.


Why stop our humanitarian aid to Syria ?
And we are not part of idling operation.
What propaganda the only propaganda here is from the ones supporting cannibals.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Why stop our humanitarian aid to Syria ?


Thats aid to genocidal Assad regime. Anyone who provides this regime an aid is participating in genocide.



> And we are not part of idling operation.


Khamenai mercenaries eliminated in Idlib:










You participate in Idlib slaughter in all possible ways: money, weapons, mercenaries, political support and propaganda.



> What propaganda the only propaganda here is from the ones supporting cannibals.


You are supporting pedophiles who enjoy child blood and suffer, not me.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> You are supporting pedophiles who enjoy child blood and suffer, not me.


*And you zio dog support takfiri animals who cage women, rent and sell slaved women for jihad al-nikah chop and behead children, kill children in front of their parents eyes & vice vera and cut peoples heads with chain saws and shout Allahu Akbar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Yeah sure


500 said:


> Thats aid to genocidal Assad regime. Anyone who provides this regime an aid is participating in genocide.
> 
> 
> Khamenai mercenaries eliminated in Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You participate in Idlib slaughter in all possible ways: money, weapons, mercenaries, political support and propaganda.
> 
> 
> You are supporting pedophiles who enjoy child blood and suffer, not me.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> Thats aid to genocidal Assad regime. Anyone who provides this regime an aid is participating in genocide.
> 
> 
> Khamenai mercenaries eliminated in Idlib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You participate in Idlib slaughter in all possible ways: money, weapons, mercenaries, political support and propaganda.
> 
> You are supporting pedophiles who enjoy child blood and suffer, not me.


Pedophiles... jew epstein commited suicide today, or was he murdered by fellow zionists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pedophiles... jew epstein commited suicide today, or was he murdered by fellow zionists?


In normal countries criminals sit in jail. While u are praising Khamenai, Putin and Asssad who slaughtered hundreds of thousands children.

Khamenai wishes happy eid to Syrians:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

beautiful and brave Syrian first lady has defeated Cancer and is now cancer free.... 

The entire western world, the US, Turkey, Israel, all the petro arabs, plus the entire Wahhabi terrorist network, and now cancer.... Nothing can stop Assad/Syrian nation. 

out of an ocean of arab cowards and puppets, Bashar Hafez Assad truly stands out

history remembers such men.....

the axis of resistance is unbreakable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

true leader do not forget his brave man






Syria president with Martyr's sons and daughters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> true leader do not forget his brave man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria president with Martyr's sons and daughters


This is a person who slaughtered and ethnically cleansed more than 12 million of his people, in order to keep sitting on his corrupt throne.

And Khamenai supporters are praising him. Totally sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

500 said:


> This is a person who slaughtered and ethnically cleansed more than 12 million of his people, in order to keep sitting on his corrupt throne.
> 
> And Khamenai supporters are praising him. Totally sick.



if hes got Zionist backside burning, then hes definitely on the righteous track...

your propaganda doesn't work anymore... the American regime change engine was stopped at Syria.. and Iran should be proud of this..


----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> if hes got Zionist backside burning, then hes definitely on the righteous track...


Ur mind is so perverted that u dont understand that slaughtering women and children is wrong thing. I think that is someone talking against slaughter that means his "backside is burning".



> your propaganda doesn't work anymore... the American regime change engine was stopped at Syria.. and Iran should be proud of this..


These are Khamenai propaganda cartoons in the beginning of the Arab Spring:














So when people protested against Mubarak, Ben Ali, Ghadafi.. You claimed its just revolt against dictator.

But when people revolted against ur friend Assad (who is sadistic and corrupt to the core dictator) u suddenly started to claim that its "US regime change conspiracy" and people who revolt are "rats", "terrorists" etc.

*Khamenaistic regime is most lying and hypocrite regime in human history. *No one come even close in terms of hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

500 said:


> Ur mind is so perverted that u dont understand that slaughtering women and children is wrong thing. I think that is someone talking against slaughter that means his "backside is burning".
> 
> 
> These are Khamenai propaganda cartoons in the beginning of the Arab Spring:
> View attachment 573686
> View attachment 573687
> View attachment 573688
> View attachment 573689
> 
> 
> So when people protested against Mubarak, Ben Ali, Ghadafi.. You claimed its just revolt against dictator.
> 
> But when people revolted against ur friend Assad (who is sadistic and corrupt to the core dictator) u suddenly started to claim that its "US regime change conspiracy" and people who revolt are "rats", "terrorists" etc.
> 
> *Khamenaistic regime is most lying and hypocrite regime in human history. *No one come even close in terms of hypocrisy.



this may come as SHOCKING news to you... but Khamenei didn't draw those cartoons..... Random Iranian artists did.

and "arab spring" (or whatever happened) proved to be either some sort of CIA orchestrated or hijacked movement. Where only independent and anti-US governments were attacked (Syria and Libya)

and while Libya was too weak and has now become a failed state getting its oil looted by parasites. Syria stood firm thanks to assad, and sent all your terrorists to hell where they belong.

no wonder hes one of the most popular world leaders and western/arab states were so dead set against him running in an open election monitored by any UN/western agency they wished.

Bashar Hafez Assad is one of the few world leaders who has the genuine support of his people, and is truly worthy of his seat in office. 

may he live long, and continue to be a nightmare for the Zionist entity, and any remnants of wahabi sub-human scum terrorist he hasn't wiped out yet. (though the lesson he has taught them will probably be felt for a generation or 2 of future wannnabe wahabi terrorists)


----------



## 500

zartosht said:


> this may come as SHOCKING news to you... but Khamenei didn't draw those cartoons..... Random Iranian artists did.


I have SHOCKING news for u. Iranian media is fully controlled by Khamenaistic regime. U cant even fart there without IRGC permission. Especially Fars news.



> and "arab spring" (or whatever happened) proved to be either some sort of CIA orchestrated or hijacked movement. Where only independent and anti-US governments were attacked (Syria and Libya)


Before Syria you fully supported the Arab spring, including in Libya.















But when the Arab spring came to ur friend Assad u suddenly realized that its CIA plot. Pathetic hypocrites.



> and while Libya was too weak and has now become a failed state getting its oil looted by parasites. Syria stood firm thanks to assad, and sent all your terrorists to hell where they belong.


The situation in Syria is 1000 times worse than in Libya.



> Bashar Hafez Assad is one of the few world leaders who has the genuine support of his people, and is truly worthy of his seat in office.


His "support" is so high that he needs to import sectarian thugs from all over the world, so they will fight for him.



> may he live long, and continue to be a nightmare for the Zionist entity


He did not fire a bullet towards Israel in past 40 years.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

More ANNA News videos @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok 

















__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fcoxxo5%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Softening up Lataminah before the battle. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156548598072561669
Turkey water bottles found in captured land.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156548762967388161
Republican Guard got new AK-74M from Russia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156552741055062018


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Captured Konkurs in captured land.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156558722321268736
Assad army got portable thermal recon gear from China


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156227667676618752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156632721617240064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156653720186359814


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156890998498349057
Attacking Kafr Zita defense






Attacking Lataminah defense






Attacking Zakah defense


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156889728844779520
Attacking Lataminah defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T-72 and T-55 destroyed at Hasariya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156916173554016256
Forpost drones find people who hate Russia in Hama


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156882969862254592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156960111115603969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157004432992866306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156993405857218560


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Attacking Zakah defense











Attacking Latamna defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156974315327434752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157044583567626240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156153079223508994
Syria marines BMP-2 at Hama front


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155175414341525504


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

AK with good sight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157408796978962433
DJI drones are becoming a boon for rebels. These drones have control range 4+ km and endurance 30 minutes. More than sufficient for front line recon. If I were SAA I deploy a Pantsir mobile air defense and shoot down these bastard DJI drones.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157205425403629569
rebel MRLS spotted by drone and destroyed in Hama


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157302433212768256
Attacking Lataminah defense






Attacking Zakat defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157677040260321281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157676102338396160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157675216782417927
attacking Latamnah defense






They really should do something about DJI recon drones used by terrorists. If they can't be jammed, then shoot them down with Pantsir mobile air defense. It is vitally important DJI drones used by terrorists by brought down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157205425403629569
attacking Latamnah defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

attacking Latamnah defense







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157998228543082497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158009247877279745


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158006128770453510

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157983310720700416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158031454133207042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158053731851743232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158059870924496897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158379262807855104


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158402133785481218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158400493552635905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158406156655759360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158462238631571456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158427975420993536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158430922137645057


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158494388370182147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158494164109209601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158722979389480960


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158677107792388097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158804927705178113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158794116349796357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158844519762333699

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158880600910106624


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158840901856374784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159020209270919174

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159034292137353222

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159075182511894528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159077978267103238

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159078381125853190


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159084109504925697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159086257206636544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159091739195596800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159091798746288131


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159090598927851523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159151276531302400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159234373331410946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159435658349428736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159517569495310338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159544218542596096


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159571569963937792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159489176703815680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159579401589276674

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159430353314074624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159379853742878721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159537629186142209


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159638063401840645

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159750744838418437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159715411249770496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159560201814650880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159727765857456129


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Su-25 attack in Hama


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159517439530602497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159517751423188993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159518200926756867
HTS bomb Russians in Syria with DIY crappy MRLS


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fco2g7h%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russian SOF in Hama battle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159787532277702656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159528058199654400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159849437079965697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159820118790168576
Chinese illegal immigrants take over Hbit town in Idlib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159836234677510144


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159756858921553920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160139860822364161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160144096675160064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160137963680010240


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160220373142704128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160189849703501824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160196539513495552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160204583429398528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160194739662016513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160211934555398144


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160246029977042945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160256914690912256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160263359788453888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160298340967428097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160296583482814464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160268819555901441


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160269798212808710

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160464403441049601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160496198609973250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160504977275719680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160386561617170432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160413279874772992


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160583950378643456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160585556381851648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160607935564853249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160667049900871680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160808972594700289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160927799827468288


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160938091231830016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160951205381705730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160954183681486848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160969460934746112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160971835372126209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160974867812048897


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161025638779801600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161021683324661761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161298151241867267


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161347203581075457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161340466060779520


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161361403078479875

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161374078936190976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161363005210267648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161373050425815041


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161361070558195712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161371359815110657


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161387219342548994


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161411126376243200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161393091020038145
Syria defense minister visits Habit town.






Kornet anti tank missiles in action at night using thermal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161394516089298945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160927799827468288


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161393859630436352


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

attacking Latamnah defense






attacking Kafr Zita defense






attacking Latamnah defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

attacking Latamnah defense











attacking Kafr Zita defense
















attacking Mork defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

attacking Latmin defense






Forpost drone guides destruction of rebel tank in Hama






Attacking Lataminah defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Attacking Kafr Zita defense






Latamnah in rubbles






Attacking Kafr Zita defense


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160598810021781507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161322331014344709

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161324864277532673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161323680414216193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161205580654100481


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161442878142451712


----------



## 50cent

Some news says serbian special ops are also particapating in battles i mean on field training


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161022211324612608
Striking them before they pose any threat


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

50cent said:


> Some news says serbian special ops are also particapating in battles i mean on field training



Doubt it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161520856495005703

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161555109245046786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161528733926400000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161539395738066944
Assad captured Um Zeitouna


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161522875171577859


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161605203856175105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161601153978834944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161571154903162880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161551557856567296


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161602105326690304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161623332300742656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161582837683953664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161627537098907648


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Iran bought 1970s BGM-71 missiles before 1979 revolution. Iran reverse engineered early version BGM-71. This 1980s version is newer and more advanced.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toophan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok


----------



## Nein

Time to play the game


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> Time to play the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161568814645075969
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok

Does anyone know that drone this is? It don't seem to be Forpost or Orlan.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161659988382814208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161668845918195712


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Does anyone know what drone this is? @500 @pakistanipower @Yaseen1 @Timur @vostok @Nein @Hack-Hook 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161568814645075969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161570694230134784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

undertakerwwefan said:


> Does anyone know what drone this is? @500 @pakistanipower @Yaseen1 @Timur @vostok @Nein @Hack-Hook
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161568814645075969
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161570694230134784


It seems klashankofh


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Yaseen1 said:


> It seems klashankofh



Seems to be. Good eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

you tagged me


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161726650838585345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161727206441279495


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161763319415529474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161750678215245824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161752435599269888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161764894372507649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161750181601325056


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T-72B3. Entered service in 2010. Latest Russian main battle tank. Equipped with Kontakt 5 ERA, thermal sight, crosswind sensor, laser warning receiver, fully automated gun laying. All of Russia's T-72 are upgraded to T-72B3 standard. Sick. Comparable to M1A1 due to lack of commander's independent hunter killer sight.























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161838584728440833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

It will become nightmare for rebels


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161969985662660609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161702152177422337


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> T-72B3. Entered service in 2010. Latest Russian main battle tank. Equipped with Kontakt 5 ERA, thermal sight, crosswind sensor, laser warning receiver, fully automated gun laying. All of Russia's T-72 are upgraded to T-72B3 standard. Sick. Comparable to M1A1 due to lack of commander's independent hunter killer sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161838584728440833


Its not a state of the art tank (new design) , just a upgrades it ok for rebels but in the fornt of modern enemy (army) its a junk tank @undertakerwwefan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> Its not a state of the art tank (new design) , just a upgrades it ok for rebels but in the fornt of modern enemy (army) its a junk tank @undertakerwwefan



It is on par with M1A1. M1A1 is used by USMC.


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> It is on par with M1A1. M1A1 is used by USMC.


Is only in your blind vision @undertakerwwefan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> Is only in your blind vision @undertakerwwefan



I'm not the one who is blind. You are.


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> I'm not the one who is blind. You are.


Ok you're right I'm wrong now happy @undertakerwwefan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Yaseen1 said:


> It will become nightmare for rebels


Actully not cause someone will arm them with better equipment sirya became the testing grounds for both Russia and west and thy ill continue to do tht?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

batmannow said:


> Actully not cause someone will arm them with better equipment sirya became the testing grounds for both Russia and west and thy ill continue to do tht?



T-14 coming? @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @batmannow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

undertakerwwefan said:


> T-14 coming? @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @batmannow


America and EU Wil bring some of thier weapons against tht tbk of Russia to test and develop a weapon against it Thts the pattern


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

batmannow said:


> America and EU Wil bring some of thier weapons against tht tbk of Russia to test and develop a weapon against it Thts the pattern



Not really. The US had never supplied Javelin anti tank missiles to terrorists. The most they ever got was some 1980s BGM-71 in 2014 and that supply stopped years ago. On the other hand, Turkey supplied thousands of Russian made Kornet anti tank missiles to terrorists. Kornet, whilst quite new, is nowhere state of the art like Javelin and HJ-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161945534518693888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Allies in Madayah village in Idlib province


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161998576400117760


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waqasmwi

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161945534518693888


Israeli airstrike????


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

waqasmwi said:


> Israeli airstrike????



No. The town is rebel held.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Not observing safety regulation while handling explosives and ammunition.

And honestly it don't look that huge .


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162000070339903488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Step by step getting closer towards terrorist occupied Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Orlan and Zala drones locate and indirectly destroy vehicles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161950774869598208
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> T-14 coming? @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @batmannow


Not in Syria but in Russia @undertakerwwefan 


undertakerwwefan said:


> Not really. The US had never supplied Javelin anti tank missiles to terrorists. The most they ever got was some 1980s BGM-71 in 2014 and that supply stopped years ago. On the other hand, Turkey supplied thousands of Russian made Kornet anti tank missiles to terrorists. Kornet, whilst quite new, is nowhere state of the art like Javelin and HJ-12.


TOW is more then enough for Russian old tanks of Assad army @@undertakerwwefan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> TOW is more then enough for Russian old tanks of Assad army @@undertakerwwefan



True, but TOW is not very accurate. It is not laser guided. Hit rate at 2 km against tank sized targets is only about 75%. Kornet has 100% hit rate at 2 km.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162105125839745036
Drone guided artillery strikes.






@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162104071215558657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162040537148526592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162127528368246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162140966968528897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162146905780031489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162121005135007750

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162138976079286272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161998103861485568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162118112126427136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> True, but TOW is not very accurate. It is not laser guided. Hit rate at 2 km against tank sized targets is only about 75%. Kornet has 100% hit rate at 2 km.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162105125839745036
> Drone guided artillery strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162104071215558657
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162040537148526592


This means they know their opponents have better armed vehicle than Russian technology in Syria @undertakerwwefan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> This means they know their opponents have better armed vehicle than Russian technology in Syria @undertakerwwefan



Russian technology is best in the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162125532386869248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162117241845907456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

undertakerwwefan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162118112126427136


Just look at the face of this guy ("Abu Setif"), for those who say Assad is evil etc. Look at the face of this animal non-human... human-like semi-human creature. What was his goal? what would he bring or do with Syria if you gave him unlimited power? would he not make devil look innocent?
Anyone who doesnt want or like Syrian army to recapture Idlib is a terrorist headchopper sympathizer. This includes natanyahu/satanyahu and devil-fan @500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

undertakerwwefan said:


> Russian technology is best in the world.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162125532386869248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162117241845907456


Only in your point you in aerodynamic aircraft engineering they one of the best but in electronics/system integration/cockpit ergonomic they quite backward as compare to west/USA @undertakerwwefan


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162070767275786240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162241131947515916


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162256842501718016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162329945735139328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162318041637670913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162073658136911873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162059091667292162

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162058971106226178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162058798179192832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162056310780809216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162056539538108417
Rebels train hard to beat Russia and Iran. To date, they have yet to shoot a single bullet into Russia or Iran. 






@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29


----------



## 500

undertakerwwefan said:


> True, but TOW is not very accurate. It is not laser guided. Hit rate at 2 km against tank sized targets is only about 75%. Kornet has 100% hit rate at 2 km.


Both are SACLOC missiles. They hit where the operator targets them. Stop nonsense for gods sake.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Both are SACLOC missiles. They hit where the operator targets them. Stop nonsense for gods sake.



TOW types like HJ-8 use an optical sensor to locate the missile's beacon. Not as accurate as laser guided missiles like HJ-9 and Kornet, which are self guided. Laser guided missiles don't receive guidance from the launch tripod. They have their own guidance unit.

Laser is very accurate. Much more accurate than IR beacon and optical sensor combo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162360912663261186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162362049600610304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162363054744571906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162362416467992579

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162352755723448320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162367338211094528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162373904201129991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162373402113585152
small MRLS, BMP-2, T-62M seen in video

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162392877193973760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162394958726385664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162394285343432704


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162391791301287936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162397677658746880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162399288766468101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162402466132049920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162385446644703234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162396776881709059


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162368333922086912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162404066259087360


----------



## 500

Khamenai expels more Muslim civilians for sake of corrupt atheist dictator







Thats in addition to 400 thousands he expelled in past month and 12 million before that.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Khamenai expels more Muslim civilians for sake of corrupt atheist dictator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats in addition to 400 thousands he expelled in past month and 12 million before that.


Watching your hard work is fun but sadly for you khamenei is not part of idlib operation.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai expels more Muslim civilians for sake of corrupt atheist dictator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats in addition to 400 thousands he expelled in past month and 12 million before that.



You ain't seen nothing yet.

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162436292082372608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162414878470103041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162434570442170368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162434784813101056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162443902395342848


Hack-Hook said:


> Watching your hard work is fun but sadly for you khamenei is not part of idlib operation.



@500 has mental problem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162443011344818177


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162441564003753985
Assad army men equipped with thermal scopes







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162445879778992134

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162432396257419265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162437894432329731


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162435351723593730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162430208873512960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162430901214748672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162431183558447105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161747515303219204
TIP use heavy artillery to fight Russia, China, Iran in Syria.

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162451656300253184


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Watching your hard work is fun but sadly for you khamenei is not part of idlib operation.


I posted pics of Khamenai mercenaries killed in Idlib (although that was not necessary). Without ur massive support this slaughter would never be possible. U are 100% responsible for it.

Today Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries slaughtered 13 civilians in Hass town mostly women and children. Also 1 girl was murdered in Ariha.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> I posted pics of Khamenai mercenaries killed in Idlib (although that was not necessary). Without ur massive support this slaughter would never be possible. U are 100% responsible for it.
> 
> Today Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries slaughtered 13 civilians in Hass town mostly women and children. Also 1 girl was murdered in Ariha.



There is no evidence any of them are mercenaries.

@waz @The Eagle @Dubious

@500 's propaganda is against forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162489208675721217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162481857642061826


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162463043319730176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162370231718699009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162395355469799427


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162455154488201216
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162471879963267077


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro

another kamikaze kar shot up by anti material rifles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162492319888658432


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162631245706289152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162635747779895296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162418474897092608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162614724162445312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162686757445541888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162687304735100928


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162666250809565184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162656372116402176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162639918247677952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162638426946121728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162662205235613701

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162696545126559745


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162694442681323521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162693859115184128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162704280324907014
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162711775223197696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162702824452612096


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162703763624419328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162694043383603200
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz

Assadists got more T-90A tanks from Russia as Russia switches to T-14













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162703654299820033


----------



## 500

After displacing 12 million people betwen 2011-2018 another 400 thousands in past months. Khamenai aka Putin displace hundreds thousands more:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162696647249408000
These two bloodthirsty creatures will never stop slaughtering and displacing poor people.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> After displacing 12 million people betwen 2011-2018 another 400 thousands in past months. Khamenai aka Putin displace hundreds thousands more:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162696647249408000
> These two bloodthirsty creatures will never stop slaughtering and displacing poor people.



That's right. Displace tens of millions. Displace all of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162779156083617793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162778670970408961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162776259417563136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162774877637660673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162774879806136320


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162763680435580929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162781268226052096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162756067144679424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162743023123476480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162740682290814977


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162791957665652736


----------



## 500

Superboy just give link to your twitter feed no need to spam everything here.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Superboy just give link to your twitter feed no need to spam everything here.



None of your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162858079735693317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162803146831384576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162803600164380672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162842226222911489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162842506599567360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162845237867372547


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162847512061009920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162848067902681089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162848252837933056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162850258629681152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162851627969208320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162842032177590275


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162834868788744192


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162871258863849473






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162844522797293568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162848595118362624


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162868271017865217


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @Battle of Waterloo 

D-30 howitzer and Konkurs ATGM at Latakia front











Russia Forpost, Orlan, Zala drones locate and indirectly destroy enemy targets


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> After displacing 12 million people betwen 2011-2018 another 400 thousands in past months. Khamenai aka Putin displace hundreds thousands more:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162696647249408000
> These two bloodthirsty creatures will never stop slaughtering and displacing poor people.


for 1001 time, Iran and Hezbollah are not part of Idlib operation


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> U are 100% part of it.
> 
> Remove ur mercenaries from Syria.
> Stop supporting sadistic criminal Assad.
> Stop propaganda for sadistic criminal Assad.
> 
> Then talk.









What u said ?!!


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> What u said ?!!


U murdered and displaced 12 million Muslims for sake of this inbred criminal.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> U murdered and displaced 12 million Muslims for sake of this inbred criminal.


No he saved Syria to become another failed state like Yemen or Afghanistan or Libya by Americans.
Just in news, In wedding 245 death and injured in occupied Afghanistan by your friends Americans, if he did not stand against Americans, American allies would kill Syrian like what they are doing in Afghanistan.
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/2502600/۲۴۵-کشته-و-زخمی-در-انفجار-خونین-کابل

He is hero, and world need more people like him, not puppet thug like Ghani.


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> No he saved Syria to become another failed state like Yemen or Afghanistan or Libya by Americans.
> Just in news, In wedding 245 death and injured in occupied Afghanistan by your friends Americans, if he did not stand against Americans, American allies would kill Syrian like what they are doing in Afghanistan.
> http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/2502600/۲۴۵-کشته-و-زخمی-در-انفجار-خونین-کابل
> 
> He is hero, and world need more people like him, not puppet thug like Ghani.


Libya is 1000 better than Syria. 

Afghanistan was destroyed by your Russian friends.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Libya is 1000 better than Syria.
> 
> Afghanistan was destroyed by your Russian friends.
> 
> View attachment 574633


people think differently
u better stop posting fake paints


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Libya is 1000 better than Syria.
> 
> Afghanistan was destroyed by your Russian friends.
> 
> View attachment 574633



Syria population too much. Sustainably it should be 4 million.

new ANNA news video

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @Battle of Waterloo













SubWater said:


> for 1001 time, Iran and Hezbollah are not part of Idlib operation



@500 needs to see a shrink ASAP



500 said:


> U are 100% part of it.
> 
> Remove ur mercenaries from Syria.
> Stop supporting sadistic criminal Assad.
> Stop propaganda for sadistic criminal Assad.
> 
> Then talk.



Iran initially wanted to back Islamist rebels to take over Syria and bring Islamism from Iran to Gaza strip. Iran is a CLIENT state of Russia. Bought MiG-29 and Su-24. That's why Iran had to back Assad instead on Putin's order.



500 said:


> U are 100% part of it.
> 
> Remove ur mercenaries from Syria.
> Stop supporting sadistic criminal Assad.
> Stop propaganda for sadistic criminal Assad.
> 
> Then talk.



@waz @The Eagle 

propaganda is against forum rules



500 said:


> U murdered and displaced 12 million Muslims for sake of this inbred criminal.



@waz @The Eagle 

propaganda and insults are against forum rules


----------



## SubWater

undertakerwwefan said:


> Syria population too much. Sustainably it should be 4 million.
> 
> new ANNA news video
> 
> @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @Battle of Waterloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @500 needs to see a shrink ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Iran initially wanted to back Islamist rebels to take over Syria and bring Islamism from Iran to Gaza strip. Iran is a CLIENT state of Russia. Bought MiG-29 and Su-24. That's why Iran had to back Assad instead on Putin's order.
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @The Eagle
> 
> propaganda is against forum rules
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @The Eagle
> 
> propaganda and insults are against forum rules


Why u r not ban ??
Change your name to bullshit news ...


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fcs0cap%252F



SubWater said:


> Why u r not ban ??
> Change your name to bullshit news ...



I got this Iranian triggered. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163060551448244224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163058757372452864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163041058525208576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163025241951612928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163021060113145857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163108562241036288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163104500275712000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163052517879689217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163051408335298560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162840962302976003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162785612681945088


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162434449172312064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163054208091873281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162986442844463105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162824975671279616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163096074556514304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163118071344709639

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163130029624188928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163118071344709639

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163130029624188928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163132034333720576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163023854685577216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163024071900225536


----------



## 500

As usual after destroying town and expelling women and children Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries start looting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163159292020690945


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> As usual after destroying town and expelling women and children Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries start looting:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163159292020690945



Every road. Every house. Every toilet. Used by rebels was built by Assads. So Assadists have the right to.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163188392059973637

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163150946022711297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163151858225098754

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163207148924481536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163204010859520000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163205084781694976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163231094629654528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163217130034253829

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163240760336179202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163236472901840897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163433585904410626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163431333047296000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> U murdered and displaced 12 million Muslims for sake of this inbred criminal.


Talk louder, I don't hear you. I'm going to Idlib now, noise of screaming terrorists disrupt our conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Talk louder, I don't hear you. I'm going to Idlib now, noise of screaming terrorists disrupt our conversation.


Khamenai supporter jokes about ethnic cleansing and slaughter of over 12 million Muslim civilians.

Everything u need to know about Khamenaistic cult.

P.S. By the way Khamenai supports not just Sunni ethnic cleansing. Khamenai supported ethnic cleansing of 750 thousand Shia civilians by Armenia in Karabakh too.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai supporter jokes about ethnic cleansing and slaughter of over 12 million Muslim civilians.
> 
> Everything u need to know about Khamenaistic cult.
> 
> P.S. By the way Khamenai supports not just Sunni ethnic cleansing. Khamenai supported ethnic cleansing of 750 thousand Shia civilians by Armenia in Karabakh too.



Who cares?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163478658222346240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163475561282449408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163436281134821376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163491569443512320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163516688798760961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163446490498523136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163402060823441409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163495947743178754


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz

shooting a guy with an anti tank missile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163513070020415488


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> Khamenai supporter jokes about ethnic cleansing and slaughter of over 12 million Muslim civilians.
> 
> Everything u need to know about Khamenaistic cult.
> 
> P.S. By the way Khamenai supports not just Sunni ethnic cleansing. Khamenai supported ethnic cleansing of 750 thousand Shia civilians by Armenia in Karabakh too.


This is one of your soldiers and one of those "millions". He wanted a secular democractic feminist LGBT state in Syria.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Keep joking about this slaughter low life khamenaist.



@waz @WebMaster @The Eagle @Dubious 

insulting and racism from @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster

Kindly ban this @500


----------



## sammuel

minimi said:


> @waz @WebMaster @The Eagle @Dubious
> 
> insulting and racism from @500





Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Kindly ban this hasbara troll wahhabi jihadi @500



Look who is talking. The forum biggest spammer and the dirty mouth ( you two can decide which is which )

You both should be banned for your false complaint. You cant answer 500 so you want him removed. 

Judging from the numbers of time you two where banned you both need to change your country to Afbanistan,

~


----------



## Aramagedon

*Syrian soldiers, allies reach edges of major militant bastion in Idlib
*
Sun Aug 18, 2019 01:12PM [Updated: Sun Aug 18, 2019 08:16PM ]





The photo shows a view of Abedin village following a counterterrorism operation by Syrian government forces in the country’s northwestern province of Idlib on August 17, 2019. (Photo by SANA)

Syrian government forces, backed by fighters from allied popular defense groups, have gained more ground against Takfiri militants in the southern edge of the country’s northwestern province of Idlib in their latest offensive that was launched last week.

On Sunday, Syrian army troops and their allies established full control over Kfaridoun and Sabbaghiyah farms, which lie in an area between the towns of Madaya and Kafrsajna.

سيطرت وحدات الجيش العربي السوري على مزارع #كفريدونو #الصباغية في المنطقة الواقعة بين مدايا وكفرسجنة بريف#إدلب الجنوبي وتمكنت من رصد طريق #خان_شيخون -#كفرسجنة وسط استمرار المعارك مع العصابات المسلحة على محاور شمال مدينة خان شيخون .

— أخبار سوريا الوطن Syria (@SyriawatanNews) August 18, 2019
Earlier in the day, Syrian soldiers managed to regain control over Tal Kfar Idoun area, which is located west of a key highway that connects the capital Damascus with the strategic northern city of Aleppo.

Meanwhile, the so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said there were “fierce clashes” between foreign-backed militants and pro-government forces one kilometer west of Khan Shaykhun, which serves as a major bastion of Takfiri terrorists.

The Britain-based war monitor said the latest fighting broke out overnight Saturday to Sunday, and has already killed two militants and 11 members of the pro-government forces.





The photo shows a view of Um al-Zaitoun village following a counterterrorism operation by Syrian government forces in the northwestern province of Idlib on August 17, 2019. (Photo by SANA)

The observatory added that Syrian forces managed to retake the village of Tel al-Nar and nearby farmland northwest of Khan Shaykhun on Sunday and were closing in on the highway.

The government troops’ advance towards Khan Shaykhun will make the situation more difficult for militants in their last remaining pocket of territory in the neighboring province of Hama, including the towns of Morek, Kafr Zeita and Latamneh.

Over the past few days, Syrian government forces and allied fighters have been advancing in a bid to encircle Khan Shaykhun from the north and the west and seize the highway. They are deployed about three kilometers from the road.




PressTV-Syrian army advances against militants south of Idlib
The Syrian army has made major advances against foreign-backed militants in the south of Idlib, in an operation aimed at fully liberating the province.
On August 5, the Syrian army declared in a statement the start of an offensive against foreign-sponsored militants in Idlib after those positioned in the de-escalation zone failed to honor a ceasefire brokered by Russia and Turkey and continued to target civilian neighborhoods.

“Even though the Syrian Arab Army declared a ceasefire in the de-escalation zone of Idlib on August 1, armed terrorist groups, backed by Turkey, refused to abide by the ceasefire and launched many attacks on civilians in surrounding areas,” SANA cited a statement released by the General Command of the Army and Armed Forces.

“The Turkish regime’s persistence in allowing its terrorist pawns in Idlib to carry out attacks proves that Ankara is maintaining its destructive approach and is ignoring its commitments as per the Sochi agreement. This has emboldened terrorists to fortify their positions, and led to the spread of the threat of terrorism across the Syrian territory,” the statement added, referring to the Russian city where the truce deal was agreed upon.




PressTV-Syria to launch military op in Idlib after truce breach
Syria's army says it would resume operations against terrorist groups in the northwestern province of Idlib after the militants didn’t abide by their commitments.
The Syrian military’s statement came a day after Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Ankara would launch a military operation in a Kurdish-controlled area in northern Syria.

Under the Sochi agreement, all militants in the demilitarized zone that surrounds Idlib and also parts of the provinces of Aleppo and Hama were supposed to pull out heavy arms by October 17 last year, and Takfiri groups had to withdraw two days earlier.

The National Front for the Liberation of Syria is the main Turkish-backed militant alliance in Idlib region, but the Takfiri Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (HTS) terrorist group, which is a coalition of different factions of terror outfits largely composed of the Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, holds a large part of the province and the zone.

The HTS, which is said to be in control of some 60 percent of Idlib, has yet to announce its stance on the buffer zone deal.

Car bomb kills Kurdish police officer in northeast Syria

Separately, a car bomb killed a police officer and wounded two other people in the Kurdish-majority city of Qamishli, which is situated in Syria’s northeastern province of Hasakah.

Kurdish police spokesman Ali al-Hassan said the car bomb was detonated by “remote control” near a school, “killing a member of our (police) forces.”




The photo shows the aftermath of a car bomb explosion near a Kurdish police patrol in the northeastern Syrian city of Qamishli on August 18, 2019. (Photo via Twitter)
An AFP correspondent at the scene said the car bomb went off as a Kurdish police patrol was driving by.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack.

On July 11, eleven people suffered injuries when a car bomb exploded near a church in Qamishli. According to an AFP report, the metal gate of the church was slightly dented by the blast, but the building otherwise emerged intact.





The photo shows the aftermath of a car bomb explosion near a church in the northeastern Syrian city of Qamishli on July 11, 2019. (Photo via Twitter)
Local source said the force of the explosion damaged a number of shops and cars parked in the area. There was no immediate claim for the attack.

The Israeli regime and its Western and regional allies, Damascus says, have been the major sources of support for Takfiri terrorists since early 2011, when conflict broke out in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163756231279939584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163744243808186368


sammuel said:


> Look who is talking. The forum biggest spammer and the dirty mouth ( you two can decide which is which )
> 
> You both should be banned for your false complaint. You cant answer 500 so you want him removed.
> 
> Judging from the numbers of time you two where banned you both need to change your country to Afbanistan,
> 
> ~



Propaganda and insulting are against forum rules. This is only fair for all members.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163780616229441536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163813915983134723


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163873749155942400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163874167781044224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163886358324105217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163871646521987072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163902241507557377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163672719751372802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

minimi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163873749155942400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163874167781044224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163886358324105217
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163871646521987072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163902241507557377
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163672719751372802


God damn those Wahhabi pigs who made this civil war in Syria. death of people in Syria and Yaman really make me crazy.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163922452772249611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163826575781060610


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163821955817938945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

> Iran initially wanted to back Islamist rebels to take over Syria


which islamist groups please? i would like to know exact names of these Islamist rebels. Iran always supported Assad from day 1 so why would Iran have to support Islamist rebels taking over Syria? No logic detected bro.



> and bring Islamism from Iran to Gaza strip.


All Muslim Countries that tried to have/had influence in Gaza did the same too, so this is redundant.



> Iran is a CLIENT state of Russia.


No. Iran is no one's client. Not even India. Iran is more of a convenient-ally state to Russia.
Bought MiG-29 and Su-24.[/QUOTE]
For necessity, not because Iran had to. Russia was the only good alternative at the time. you' are using alot of post hoc- aka logic by coincidence fallacy in your arguments. You see 2 things and just automatically connect them without proving they are connected.


> That's why Iran had to back Assad instead on Putin's order.


Iran backed Assad for self interest - 1) protecting Hezbollah's supply lines for weapons,money etc 2) Protect an ally- Syria, against Israel and US agendas 3) Neutralize Wahhabist/Salafist Islamist groups from taking out Assad and installing GCC+ West's "preferred" leaders 4) Take advantage of chaos and build more military power and influence- for eg. Now we have Syrian Hezbollah. Iran cant be removed from Syria now because Iran has bought EQUITY in Syria via investing money, guns and lives. Iran achieved its dream of sharing a border with Israel.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

925boy said:


> which islamist groups please?



Nusra and Ahrar al Sham I think, but not Islamic State which vowed to take over Iran as part of its caliphate.



925boy said:


> ran always supported Assad from day 1



Nope. Iran wanted to back Muslim Brotherhood Islamists to spread Islamism from Iran to Gaza strip which is ruled by Hamas which is also Muslim Brotherhood.



925boy said:


> 1) protecting Hezbollah's supply lines for weapons,money etc



Islamists would have done a better job since they have the same ideology as Hezbollah Islamists and Hamas Islamists. Assad dynasty is secular and banned Muslim Brotherhood in Syria.



925boy said:


> Iran achieved its dream of sharing a border with Israel.



Hezbollah Islamists and Hamas Islamists share border with Israel since long time before Syria war started.

Akatsiya howitzer at the 0:51 mark.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163944738644361216


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163947740297961473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163962405409427457






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163371276578111490
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy


----------



## gangsta_rap

when will it end


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163947740297961473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163962405409427457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163371276578111490
> @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy


are paid by Russian DOD/govt for propaganda @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> are paid by Russian DOD/govt for propaganda @minimi



Russia mainland spans 7600+ km, the only chunk in the world that spans intercontinental distance which is 5500+ km.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_ballistic_missile


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia mainland spans 7600+ km, the only chunk in the world that spans intercontinental distance which is 5500+ km.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_ballistic_missile


So, does France/Israel/China/USA/India have, so you're admitting you're the propagandist of Russia, paid by Russian DOD/govt, and don't tag me again you troll @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> So, does France/Israel/China/USA/India have, so you're admitting you're the propagandist of Russia, paid by Russian DOD/govt, and don't tag me again you troll @minimi



None of your business.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> None of your business.


You're the worst samper here on PDF and don't tag me again for your stupid threads @minimi



minimi said:


> None of your business.


So you're admitting that yourself indirectly, you're paid troll by Russian DOD/govt @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> So you're admitting that yourself indirectly, you're paid troll by Russian DOD/govt @minimi



Because they pay me every time I do. It's a really good way to make money.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Because they pay me every time I do.


yes they do to you with weakest economy @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> yes they do to you with weakest economy @minimi



Russia is oil and gas rich. Biggest oil producer in the world. Biggest gas producer in the world. Big military industrial complex.

Because they pay me every time I do. It's a really good way to make money.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia is oil and gas rich. Biggest oil producer in the world. Biggest gas producer in the world. Big military industrial complex.
> 
> Because they pay me every time I do. It's a really good way to make money.


yeah yeah, importing from other countries eg (from Middle east) then refined it at home and called BIGGEST OIL PRODUCER, sure sure @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> yeah yeah, importing from other countries eg (from Middle east) then refined it at home and called BIGGEST OIL PRODUCER, sure sure @minimi



Russia has huge oil reserve, not including shale. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_proven_oil_reserves


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia has huge oil reserve, not including shale.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_proven_oil_reserves


Look at number that Russia have, only 80,000 and Russia is on Number 8 and reserve to oil ratio is lower then 4000, that's* huge* reservoirs you're talking about @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> Look at number that Russia have, only 80,000 and Russia is on Number 8 and reserve to oil ratio is lower then 4000, that's* huge* reservoirs you're talking about @minimi



Russia is mainly technology country. Oil is only secondary.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia is mainly technology country. Oil is only secondary.


Why you're twisting you're arguments again and again, oil is main commodity to any country in the world, it run your economies, Fatoreis/transportation/ power generation plants/ Aircrafts etc etc @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> Why you're twisting you're arguments again and again, oil is main commodity to any country in the world, it run your economies, Fatoreis/transportation/ power generation plants/ Aircrafts etc etc @minimi



Russia is mainly hydroelectric and nuclear power. Oil is very small part of Russia's energy usage.

Russian mortars and thermal scopes in action in Idlib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163906379679186944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163912443946569728


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia is mainly hydroelectric and nuclear power. Oil is very small part of Russia's energy usage.


only in your view, and what about transportation/ aircraft, they also runs on Nuclear/ hydroelectric power, you lose and arguments with me you troll @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> only in your view, and what about transportation/ aircraft, they also runs on Nuclear/ hydroelectric power, you lose and arguments with me you troll @minimi



Russia has way more oil reserve than the US.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_proven_oil_reserves


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Russia has way more oil reserve than the US.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_proven_oil_reserves


So , some countries have more oil reserve then other countries its a natural process what so especial about it @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

pakistanipower said:


> So , some countries have more oil reserve then other countries its a natural process what so especial about it @minimi



Because they pay me every time I do. It's a really good way to make money.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> Because they pay me every time I do. It's a really good way to make money.


that's why i called you troll @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163891260685504512


pakistanipower said:


> that's why i called you troll @minimi



You are the one who said I'm on Russia's payroll.


----------



## Ultima Thule

minimi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163891260685504512
> 
> 
> You are the one who said I'm on Russia's payroll.


not by me but most members in PDF thinks that you're on Russian payroll because you're not neutral and always post/thinks Russian military tech are superior then western/US military tech without know technical details @minimi


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164076125536116736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164084484364521472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164115694042193920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164086528118796289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164114291315945472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164116546563837952


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164085655934291968


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164145064026804225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164144997001814016


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163932452160790533

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164194201841655810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164190459020894209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164095495188488193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164133553350873088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164139093854437376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164207248622718976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164208988826820610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163921865573883904
Looks like more target practice for Shahed 129 attack drones stationed at Palmyra and Tiyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy @Battle of Waterloo


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

They released a compilation of footage showing ISIS having a presence in Syria, Libya, Turkey and Mozambique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164202829856350208


----------



## GiannKall

Battle of Waterloo said:


> They released a compilation of footage showing ISIS having a presence in Syria, Libya, Turkey and Mozambique.



There are rumors they have bases on the moon too


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

GiannKall said:


> There are rumors they have bases on the moon too


Well, they are really in those countries with at least some cells/sympathisers. Bigger presence in Syria and Libya than in Turkey of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But how come this ISIS warriors never , appear inside Israel
That is the million dollar question

The appear to only assemble to destabalize Muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But how come this ISIS warriors never , appear inside Israel
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The appear to only assemble to destabalize Muslim countries



They shared border with Israel a couple years ago before Assad retook that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Caliphate will be formed in ab instant without much war or struggle. When it comes it will come with combined will of muslims around the world. It will not come with violence and war. Allah Hates violence and bloodshed.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164258797357076481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164287155549679616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164287372328079365

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164304376535617536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164306991768113152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164264421029552129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164261645138497547

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164096834874368007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163962115792822272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164312456275124226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164319150925406208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

wonder what happened to syrian lion and dr thrax


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Khan Sheikhon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164467661226594304
@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164472747348701186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164486643841142784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164425159085891585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164440518467772416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164486176897679360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164450794965540864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164482798520066050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164481772442308609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164504831828144130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164501438699118593


----------



## 925boy

minimi said:


> @Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy @Battle of Waterloo


People like @500 should come and explain to us how and why an ISIS "commander" is using M16 rifle with scope on it...who gave it to them??SMH! I still dont buy it that US isnt indirectly helping ISIS, especially in SYria and Afghanistan. 








AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But how come this ISIS warriors never , appear inside Israel
> That is the million dollar question
> 
> The appear to only assemble to destabalize Muslim countries


and they always attack GCC + US enemies - Assad, Shiite Iraqi govt, Tehran, Taliban....No coincidence!! this is what makes me very suspicious. Wikipedia still has no entry for the serious and deadly attack in Tehran by ISIS. if you dont believe, go search Wikipedia for it.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> People like @500 should come and explain to us how and why an ISIS "commander" is using M16 rifle with scope on it...who gave it to them??SMH! I still dont buy it that US isnt indirectly helping ISIS, especially in SYria and Afghanistan.
> View attachment 575384
> 
> 
> 
> and they always attack GCC + US enemies - Assad, Shiite Iraqi govt, Tehran, Taliban....No coincidence!! this is what makes me very suspicious. Wikipedia still has no entry for the serious and deadly attack in Tehran by ISIS. if you dont believe, go search Wikipedia for it.


1) There was never any ISIS in al Habit. 
2) Today u can by a night scope on internet. 

You are swallowing shitty Russian propaganda for imbeciles.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> 2) Today u can by a night scope on internet.


LMAO...can you show me where i can buy military grade scope that fits on M16 on internet? stop talking BS bro! you also said on the Bavar 373 thread that since bavar isnt kinetic AD system its just "regular SAM"....LMAOOO...thats what you say when you dont want to admit your adversaries have good military technology. i see what you did.


> You are swallowing shitty Russian propaganda for imbeciles.


No. you're the one swallowing US and ISraeli govts propaganda that they can fight and win wars today. They cant. sorry. THey have good technology, and they only hit weak countries or proxy militias,thats it, so they are both SCARED currently about war with enabled countries(they cant even take out Maduro). You bought that propaganda so pls leave me out of it. im for truth, you're for lies. simple as that. you said Assad committed genocide...well if he did why isnt the UN/ICJ/ICC agreeing with you? HUH? exactly...he committed genocide in your mind..thats it. cheers.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> LMAO...can you show me where i can buy military grade scope that fits on M16 on internet? stop talking BS bro! you also said on the Bavar 373 thread that since bavar isnt kinetic AD system its just "regular SAM"....LMAOOO...thats what you say when you dont want to admit your adversaries have good military technology. i see what you did.
> 
> 
> No. you're the one swallowing US and ISraeli govts propaganda that they can fight and win wars today. They cant. sorry. THey have good technology, and they only hit weak countries or proxy militias,thats it, so they are both SCARED currently about war with enabled countries(they cant even take out Maduro). You bought that propaganda so pls leave me out of it. im for truth, you're for lies. simple as that. you said Assad committed genocide...well if he did why isnt the UN/ICJ/ICC agreeing with you? HUH? exactly...he committed genocide in your mind..thats it. cheers.



www.amazon.com/Armasight-ORION-Night-Vision-Rifle/dp/B007SYJ3OK

Everyone with IQ over 60 can figure pout that there was never any ISIS in al Habit and that u can easily buy a scope on internet. All you need is google. But u can't and swallow cheap Putin's propaganda for imbeciles.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> www.amazon.com/Armasight-ORION-Night-Vision-Rifle/dp/B007SYJ3OK
> 
> Everyone with IQ over 60 can figure pout that there was never any ISIS in al Habit and that u can easily buy a scope on internet. All you need is google. But u can't and swallow cheap Putin's propaganda for imbeciles.



BUt on the description of this scope:
*



Important information

Click to expand...

*


> *Legal Disclaimer*
> As a condition of purchase the buyer certifies they are a Citizen of the USA, agrees to not export this item out of the USA, agrees to not provide to foreign persons within the USA (including to Foreign Embassies in the USA), and agrees to not resell to a third party with the intent to export (including to US Government Agencies). If this item is lost, stolen, or destroyed, the buyer agrees to report the date of incident and associated serial number to Armasight corporation.



So, NO, you cant legally buy and send this to ISIS or send it out of US, so once again, you are contradicted. Its not even mainly a military scope:


> and aiming capabilities for the most demanding sports shooters, hunters, and security personnel


Can you try again? you tried to feed me BS but i threw it up..


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> BUt on the description of this scope:
> 
> 
> So, NO, you cant legally buy and send this to ISIS or send it out of US, so once again, you are contradicted. Its not even mainly a military scope:
> Can you try again? you tried to feed me BS but i threw it up..


Here night vision scone on Ali Express:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32898912274.html

Just 2 second googling. Try to not swallow Putin's propaganda for imbeciles next time.


----------



## SubWater

Axis of resistance is tired of winning.
Victory after victory for SAA


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


> Axis of resistance is tired of winning.
> Victory after victory for SAA


Ethnic cleansing of 576,000 Muslims = victory for Khamenaism.







https://www.humanitarianresponse.in...-10-recent-developments-northwestern-syria-23

Most coward, hypocrite and lying regime in human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Ethnic cleansing of 576,000 Muslims = victory for Khamenaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.humanitarianresponse.in...-10-recent-developments-northwestern-syria-23
> 
> Most coward, hypocrite and lying regime in human history.


IDPs are a sad situation, but these civilians were hosting terrorists, literally, so this is the cost for doing so. Other areas arent producing IDPs because they didnt host or have terrorist groups residing in and with them. STop playing vicitim without giving us the full context.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> IDPs are a sad situation, but these civilians were hosting terrorists, literally, so this is the cost for doing so. Other areas arent producing IDPs because they didnt host or have terrorist groups residing in and with them. STop playing vicitim without giving us the full context.


Terrorists is one who targets civilians.

Assadists, Putinists and Khamenaists are #1 terrorists who indiscriminately target civilians ON DAILY BASIS for 8 years. 

Idlib Rebels on the other hand are attacking military targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Terrorists is one who targets civilians.
> 
> Assadists, Putinists and Khamenaists are #1 terrorists who indiscriminately target civilians ON DAILY BASIS for 8 years.
> 
> Idlib Rebels on the other hand are attacking military targets.


You are only angry because UN did not agree with you that there is genocide in Syria. Other things u say are just either propaganda, or bot like talk- hard coded to be repeated over and over. Your fixation with Khamenei puzzles all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> You are only angry because UN did not agree with you that there is genocide in Syria. Other things u say are just either propaganda, or bot like talk- hard coded to be repeated over and over. Your fixation with Khamenei puzzles all of us.


UN says that over half million people were ethnically cleansed just in 3 months, that dozens of hospitals, markets, water stations are targeted. 

Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin are indiscriminately bombing civilians from one specific ethnic group on daily basis for 8 years.

That's 100% terror and 100% genocide.

And you are justifying it. That makes u a terror and genocide supporter and apologizer. 

P.S. U repeat same nonsense about my fixation although I debunked that your lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

925boy said:


> IDPs are a sad situation, but these civilians were hosting terrorists, literally, so this is the cost for doing so. Other areas arent producing IDPs because they didnt host or have terrorist groups residing in and with them. STop playing vicitim without giving us the full context.


ignore her
60 % of terrorists in Idlib are foreign Jihadists who have not any place to go in world.
The Syrian civilians in Idlib are waiting for SAA to come and liberate them from these foreign terrorist thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

After murdering and displacing 600,000 Muslims in 4 months. Khamenai aka Putin continue with slaughter.












I dont post graphic pics of dead children.


----------



## xbat

SubWater said:


> The Syrian civilians in Idlib are waiting for SAA to come and liberate them from these foreign terrorist thugs.


no they are waiting for entering Turkey, why dont iran take those guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

xbat said:


> no they are waiting for entering Turkey, why dont iran take those guys?


well , the only way for these guys to reach Iran is throw turkey controlled areas or USA backed force controlled area and it seems those guys don't let them pass throw their controlled areas as no body seems to come to our border crossings.
honestly if anybody come there from Syria and seek asylum we will give it to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

xbat said:


> no they are waiting for entering Turkey, why dont iran take those guys?


We are open to all people need help, Our records on Afghanistan prove that.

If Syrian come to Iran we will help them.
You should do that too.

The Syrian local demand for SAA is real and is not from air.

In cities like Idlib and Jisr ul shequr foreign Jihadists have wealthy life with right to do any crime against local Syrian population.
They are demanding SAA to come liberate them not wealthy traitor leaders of so called revolution in Europe and Turkey hotels and studios.

Also, Syrian government is not after hurting Turkey or Turkey interest, They want peace and mutual respect with their northern neighbor; they prove that by not killing turk soldiers in north Hama when they became besieged by SAA. Let bring back Syria and Turkey friendship again.



nd Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

There should be peace between Syria and Turkey.
Yankees should leave Syria or be forced to leave.


----------



## Hexciter

A 90-year-old Syrian father says goodbye to his son, who was killed in a Russian air strike. [emoji174]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166382082240765953


----------



## 500

Another day another massacre of little kids.












Lots of children murdered today. Khamenai and Putin can't survive one day without child blood.


----------



## xbat

you are the the terrorist here fatty panda(false flag boy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

i fuk your resistance, why dont nobody take this people, why they flee from their own goverment, is that a resistance to imperials? no 

see the twit series.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167362174173532161
this chit doesnt belong to Turkey, it is belong to Europe, they wanted Qatari natural gas instead Russian gas. now we are facing 6 million refugies, Turkey need to open all west borders to send this guys to Europe asap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167412354017046528


----------



## dBSPL

The failure to eliminate HTS two years ago is a major failure. Of course was one of the effects that led to failure is Turkey's wants to use FSA elements at the North . Turkish authorities were unable to afford the chaos in the Idlib region, while dealing with crucial national security issues in the Northern area. Of course, other gains were made, but the Gulf-based groups in the Idlib region resulted in further strengthening.

These days HTS propaganda accounts, seems to enter into a new manipulation operation over "traitor Turkey" slogans. Turkey has done its utmost to Idlib. Turkey sought to develop dialogue with all states involved in the Syrian issue to ensure peace in Idlib. However, AQlinked terrorist organizations were the ones who started a civil war in Idlib and killed thousands of FSA militantse while regime army advance in Hama and Aleppo. Again today, they are the main motivation of the regime army's Khan Sheikhun operation.

However, While some states that mentored HTS creating a more divided and more radical geography for the Syrian people, They do not want to miss this opportunity to destroy peace efforts of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

xbat said:


> i fuk your resistance, why dont nobody take this people, why they flee from their own goverment, is that a resistance to imperials? no
> 
> see the twit series.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167362174173532161
> this chit doesnt belong to Turkey, it is belong to Europe, they wanted Qatari natural gas instead Russian gas. now we are facing 6 million refugies, Turkey need to open all west borders to send this guys to Europe asap.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167412354017046528


Erdogan and Putin signed an agreement that Idlib will be a safe zone.

Then Putin broke this agreement and started mass slaughter of civilians.

Erdogan kissed Pution's bum and gave him 2.5 billion $ so he could slaughter more.

P.S. I am not talking that if Erdogan gave rebels light arms in 2011 the war would be spared.

Tweet from 2015, still relevant:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638621042945208320


----------



## dBSPL

Idlib is one of the most risky military action without any major gain along Turkey's history.

Although it is not a priority for Turkey, Turkey has promised on behalf of organizations that have no control over. Organizations that targeted to be eliminated by astana trio, have weakened the organizations supported by Turkey, also has even been smashed same groups in many regions.

Turkey fell into this trap. while all actors, including Turkey hass accepted this organizations as a terrorists, Turkey has fallen into protective position adopted by terrorist organizations. In the face of an unclear compromise with the United States, Turkey has been subjected to warning attacks by Russia and its proxy. And now HTS trying something new..

With another perspective, it is understood that there is an implicit / allusive cooperation between the US and Russia to weaken Turkey and Iran's position in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Erdogan and Putin signed an agreement that Idlib will be a safe zone.
> 
> Then Putin broke this agreement and started mass slaughter of civilians.
> 
> Erdogan kissed Pution's bum and gave him 2.5 billion $ so he could slaughter more.
> 
> P.S. I am not talking that if Erdogan gave rebels light arms in 2011 the war would be spared.
> 
> Tweet from 2015, still relevant:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638621042945208320


MORE PROPAGANDA FROM YOU.



dBSPL said:


> Idlib is one of the most risky military action without any major gain along Turkey's history.
> 
> Although it is not a priority for Turkey, Turkey has promised on behalf of organizations that have no control over. Organizations that targeted to be eliminated by astana trio, have weakened the organizations supported by Turkey, also has even been smashed same groups in many regions.
> 
> Turkey fell into this trap. while all actors, including Turkey hass accepted this organizations as a terrorists, Turkey has fallen into protective position adopted by terrorist organizations. In the face of an unclear compromise with the United States, Turkey has been subjected to warning attacks by Russia and its proxy. And now HTS trying something new..
> 
> With another perspective, it is understood that there is an implicit / allusive cooperation between the US and Russia to weaken Turkey and Iran's position in Syria.


Interesting comments here. With regards to "weaken Iran's position in Syria", im afraid it cant be complete or/and it will only work in the short term. why do i say this? well from supporting Assad with precious lives and money, Iran has now "earned" the right to keep xx,xxx of troops/ ground soldiers in Syria and as long as those guys are there, i dont see Iran's influence in Syria decreasing. Ground troops are the ultimate victor in wars, so even Russia with all its equipment, doesnt have that many men on the ground in Syria. I suspect Turkey is distracted and isnt focused on any primary/main goals in Syria..


----------



## 500

dBSPL said:


> Idlib is one of the most risky military action without any major gain along Turkey's history.
> 
> Although it is not a priority for Turkey, Turkey has promised on behalf of organizations that have no control over. Organizations that targeted to be eliminated by astana trio, have weakened the organizations supported by Turkey, also has even been smashed same groups in many regions.
> 
> Turkey fell into this trap. while all actors, including Turkey hass accepted this organizations as a terrorists, Turkey has fallen into protective position adopted by terrorist organizations. In the face of an unclear compromise with the United States, Turkey has been subjected to warning attacks by Russia and its proxy. And now HTS trying something new..
> 
> With another perspective, it is understood that there is an implicit / allusive cooperation between the US and Russia to weaken Turkey and Iran's position in Syria.


In 2011 Syrians started to demonstrate against Assad. Assad slaughtered them. Erdogan threatened Assad but did nothing.

In 2012 Syrians took arms in their hands and captured most of the north themselves without any support. Erdogan could send arms and now Turkey would control Syria with zero effort. But he did not.

In 2013 Assad invited ISIS and Khamenai terrorists. Erdogan did nothing again.

As result now Syria is destroyed 13 million people slaughtered and ethnically cleansed. US, Iran and Russia control former Syrian territory. 4 million refugees in Turkey. Erdogan needs to beg Putin and US so they will allow him to do something.


----------



## CAN_TR

They are probably dead now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167527469999677440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Erdogan and Putin signed an agreement that Idlib will be a safe zone.
> 
> Then Putin broke this agreement and started mass slaughter of civilians.


if terrorists hand over their heavy weapons .they never agreed to that



500 said:


> In 2011 Syrians started to demonstrate against Assad. Assad slaughtered them. Erdogan threatened Assad but did nothing.


in 2011 the number of dead security forces was as high as dead protesters


500 said:


> In 2013 Assad invited ISIS


about rise of ISIS ask your friends in usa . it has something to do with some guy in usa administration say it was the darkest day of his life.
by the way Isis was FSA ally and was fighting SAA not FSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> if terrorists hand over their heavy weapons .they never agreed to that


1) Biggest terrorists in Syria are Assad Putin and Khamenai gangs.
2) Funny that u justify ethnic cleanings and slaughter of *millions civilians *just because did not move heavy weapons (what "heavy weapons" rebels have? - 3 and half captured tanks?).

On the other hand u whine that Israel made recon flights against Hezbollah which supposed to be fully disarmed according to cease fire agreement and UN resolution.



> in 2011 the number of dead security forces was as high as dead protesters


Yes, Assadists slaughtered and tortured soldiers who refused to shot protestors.








> about rise of ISIS ask your friends in usa . it has something to do with some guy in usa administration say it was the darkest day of his life.
> by the way Isis was FSA ally and was fighting SAA not FSA


Here facts:

1) Assad was major sponsor of Iraqi Al Qaeda (which later became ISIS).
2) Assad provided massive air support to ISIS.
3) Russia encouraged its citizens to join ISIS.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> 1) Biggest terrorists in Syria are Assad Putin and Khamenai gangs.
> 2) Funny that u justify ethnic cleanings and slaughter of *millions civilians *just because did not move heavy weapons (what "heavy weapons" rebels have? - 3 and half captured tanks?).
> 
> On the other hand u whine that Israel made recon flights against Hezbollah which supposed to be fully disarmed according to cease fire agreement and UN resolution.


you never abide by UN resolution so you can't complain , Syria and SAA abide by the agreement



500 said:


> Yes, Assadists slaughtered and tortured soldiers who refused to shot protestors.


yeah , but the number belong to the ones died by peaceful protesters , there never was any number about the people who died in prison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you never abide by UN resolution


Thats not true. We abide all Security Coincil resolutions.



> so you can't complain , Syria and SAA abide by the agreement


Assadists indiscriminately bomb civilians commiting war crimes on daily basis. There was not a single day in past 8 years + when they did not commit a war crime and terror. 

They also arm Hezbollah breaking Security Council resolution



> yeah , but the number belong to the ones died by peaceful protesters , there never was any number about the people who died in prison


Thats pure bullshit. Already in April 2011 Assad started to use tans. Syrians had not any arms then at all.

Assadists slaughtered soldiers who refused to shot or defected. And then claimed they are victims of protests.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Thats not true. We abide all Security Coincil resolutions.


which part ?


500 said:


> They also arm Hezbollah breaking Security Council resolution


Hezbpllah Arm come from somewhere else not Assad


500 said:


> Thats pure bullshit. Already in April 2011 Assad started to use tans. Syrians had not any arms then at all.
> 
> Assadists slaughtered soldiers who refused to shot or defected. And then claimed they are victims of protests.


sadly the reality was not that simple, if he used force the way you claim then uprising was silenced in 2-3 week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> which part ?


ALl parts



> Hezbpllah Arm come from somewhere else not Assad


Nasrallah openly said it comes from Syria.



> sadly the reality was not that simple, if he used force the way you claim then uprising was silenced in 2-3 week


Thats what Assadists aka Khamenaists thought. They sent army to slaughter protesters, but result was the opposite: soldiers defected and demonstrations increased.

Then there was stage two: artillery and barrel bomb. Again opposite result.

Then was stage three (started in spring 2013 since Khamenaist invasion): scorched earth, genocide, ethnic cleansing. Over 13 million Muslim civilians kicked from homes and slaughtered by Khamenaists in order to keep an inbred atheist dictator on his throne.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> hats what Assadists aka Khamenaists thought. They sent army to slaughter protesters, but result was the opposite: soldiers defected and demonstrations increased.
> 
> Then there was stage two: artillery and barrel bomb. Again opposite result.
> 
> Then was stage three (started in spring 2013 since Khamenaist invasion): scorched earth, genocide, ethnic cleansing. Over 13 million Muslim civilians kicked from homes and slaughtered by Khamenaists in order to keep an inbred atheist dictator on his throne.


wrong if bashar used forces as his father used the uprising wouldn't last even one month.



500 said:


> ALl parts


you mean no parts


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> wrong if bashar used forces as his father used the uprising wouldn't last even one month.


He used 1000 times more force than his dad.

Hafez murdered 20 thousands, Bashar slaughtered and displaced more than 13 million.


----------



## Numerous

One of the so called great resistors against Israel, a slightly old video but still worth it for this discussion:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167664330973884421


----------



## 925boy

Hi everyone, i'm really excited to present this article to you all below. From what i'm seeing, it shows a solid link between the US govt and ISIS(in Yemen):

*Islamic State weapons in Yemen traced back to US Government: Serbia files (part 1)*
By
Dilyana Gaytandzhieva
-
September 1, 2019
2
6718





This still image taken from the Islamic State video in Yemen shows mortar shells 82 mm M74 HE lot 04/18 from the Serbian arms factory Krusik along with mortar shells from Bosnia and Herzegovina.
While US President Donald Trump boasts about the defeat of Islamic State in Syria, US government-purchased weapons appear in the hands of Islamic State terrorists in Yemen.

Recently I anonymously received explosive documents from the Serbian state-owned arms companies Krusik and Jugoimport SDPR, including e-mails, internal memos, contracts, photos, delivery schedules, and packing lists with lot numbers of weapons and their buyers. Among the leaked documents I also received scanned passports of arms dealers and government officials from the US, Saudi Arabia and UAE. They have been involved in the trafficking of at least 3 million pieces of Serbian weapons (mortar shells and rockets) to Yemen and Syria in the last three years.

Tracking the lot number of these Serbian weapons I was able to identify and trace mortar shells in the hands of Islamic State terrorists in Yemen back to their buyer – the US Government.

These documents expose the biggest lie in the US foreign policy – officially fighting terrorism while secretly supporting it.

The Pentagon has deployed US Special forces in Yemen. Ironically, in Yemen the US and the Islamic State terrorists have a common enemy – the Iran-backed Houthi rebels who control the country’s north (photo: social media)
What is at stake in Yemen? The war in Yemen is a proxy war for control over one of the poorest countries in the world. It has led, according to UN, to the world’s worst humanitarian crisis, with an estimated 24 million people (close to 80 % of the population) being in urgent need of protection and assistance. That includes two million children under-five who are starving to death. It is a war between Iran, on the one hand, and the US, Saudi Arabia and UAE, on the other hand. The Islamic State, however, also plays a significant role in this armed conflict. The terrorist group in Yemen fights mainly against the Iran-backed Houthi rebels who control Northern Yemen.

*End user – the Islamic State*

On 27 July 2019 the Islamic State group released a propaganda video featuring its branch in Yemen. The video shows barbaric scenes of atrocities including shocking scenes of beheadings of people kept in captivity by the Islamic State in Yemen. One 5-second frame shows weapons purchased by the US government in the hands of the terrorists. Here is how I discovered that. The mark on the mortar shells is clearly visible – 82 mm M74 HE KV lot 04/18. The two letters KV mean that those mortar shells were manufactured by the Serbian arms factory Krusik (K stands for Krusik and V – for Valjevo, the town where the factory is located). The following digits 04/18 mean that the mortar shells are lot 04, produced in 2018.

Islamic State in Yemen
1 of 9




This still image taken from the Islamic State video in Yemen shows mortar shells 82 mm M74 HE lot 04/18 from the Serbian arms factory Krusik along with mortar shells from Bosnia and Herzegovina.




As I had already had documents about arms exports from Krusik I was able to trace back this particular lot 04/18. According to the documents, such 82 mm M74HE mortar shells KV lot 04/18 which appear in the Islamic State video in Yemen were purchased by the American company Alliant Techsystems LLC (a wholly owned subsidiary of ATK Orbital, USA) on behalf of the US Government. The exporter was the Serbian state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR. The packing list of the weapons for their export was signed on 12 February 2018. They were purchased under the contract MP00135498 between Jugoimports SDPR and Alliant Techsystems LLC, USA. The quantity of the weapons was 10,500 pcs.





The packing list of 10,500 pcs. of 82 mm M74 HE mortar shells KV lot 04/18. The consignor is Jugoimport SDPR, Serbia and the consignee is the American company Alliant Techsystems LLC.
According to the contract MP00135498, signed on 20 January 2017, the American company Alliant Techsystems LLC purchased a total of 105,150 pcs. of 82 mm mortar shells “for the needs of the US Government” (za potrebe VLADA SAD in Serbian in the original documents). The exporter was Jugoimport SDPR, Serbia and the manufacturer – Krusik, Serbia. Both Serbian companies are state-owned and under the control of the Serbian government. The price of the deal indicated in the contract is $8,043,975.

The shipping address in the contract is LCAAP Receiving 25201 East 78 Highway, Independence MO 64056. This is the address of Lake City Army Ammunition Plant – a U.S. government-owned facility in north-eastern Independence, Missouri. However, in the attached documents the shipping address is changed to: Afghan National Army Ammo depot 22 Bankers, Pol-e-Charki, Afghanistan, Combined Security Transition Command-Afghanistan (CSTC-A CJ4). This is a lead US DoD Agency which tracks shipment delivery from issue to end user and coordinates the delivery to the ammunition depot in Kabul.

Contract MP00135498 between Krusik, Jugoimport SDPR,Serbia and Alliant Techsystems, USA
1 of 16




















Furthermore, the documents show that Alliant Techsystems LLC purchased the Serbian weapons under a US federal contract W52P1J16D0058-0007. According to the US federal contracts registry, this is a $50,426,847 contract between Alliant Techsystems LLC and the US Department of the Army for the delivery of non US standard weapons to Afghanistan in 2017-2018.









*Under the cover of NATO Operation Resolute Support*

After I identified who had purchased this particular lot 04/18 in the Islamic State video in Yemen, I tracked how and when it was exported.

On 3 April 2018 Jugoimport SDPR (the exporter) sent an e-mail to Krusik (the arms manufacturer) to confirm a shipment on a Silk Way West Airlines flight 7L9632 on 15 April 2018 to the destination Belgrade-Kabul-Baku. Jugoimport SDPR sent three packing lists so that Krusik prepare the shipment. The three packing lists were for the lots 04/18., 06/18, and 07/18 (10,500 pcs., 2,406 pcs., and 2,920 pcs. of mortar shells 82 mm M74 HE respectively). Alliant Techsystems LLC is indicated as the consignee of the weapons.

Leaked e-mail from the exporter Jugoimport SDPR to the arms manufacturer Krusik, 3 April 2018
1 of 4




Jugoimport SDPR sent three packing lists so that Krusik prepare the shipment for Alliant Techsystems, USA.
















The next day (4 April 2018) Jugoimport SDPR sent a second e-mail informing Krusik that the plan had been changed. The shipment that was planned for export on the flight on 15 May 2018 must be prepared for export on a flight on 8 May 2018 (lots 04/18., 06/18, and 07/18). The other shipment that was planned for export on the flight on 8 May 2018 must be prepared for export on the flight on 15 May 2018 (8,500 pcs. of mortar shells 82 mm HE lot 05/18). Why the cargo was exchanged, Jugoimport SDPR did not clarify.

Leaked e-mail from Jugoimport SDPR to Krusik, 4 April 2018
1 of 5
Jugoimport SDPR sent a new delivery plan to Krusik with packing lists of weapons. The consignee is Alliant Techsytems LLC,









On 17 April 2018 Jugoimport SDPR sent to Krusik the Alliant Techsystems LLC (ATK) approved delivery plan. The air company that was chartered to transport the weapons was Silk Way using a special NAG military call sign. This is a military call sign given by NATO for the operation Resolute Support in Afghanistan _(see the document library below)._ Resolute Support is a NATO-led train, advise and assist mission in Afghanistan meaning that the weapons were supplied under the cover of this program.

Leaked e-mail from Jugoimport SDPR to Krusik, 17 April 2018
1 of 3




Jugoimport SDPR sent to Krusik the Alliant Techsystems LLC (ATK) approved delivery plan for arms exports on five Silk Way Airlines flights from Belgrade (Serbia) and Burgas (Bulgaria) to Kabul, Afghanistan.











The mortar shells featured in the Islamic State video in Yemen (lot 04/18, 10,500 pcs.) were shipped on a Silk Way flight Belgrade-Kabul booked for 8 May 2018. The end user indicated is the Afghan National Army (ANA). The same flight transported also 2,406 pcs. (lot 06/18) and 2,920 pcs. (lot 07/18) of 82 mm mortar shells with an end user the Afghan National Police (ANP).


Boeing 747-83QF with registration VQ-BBM operated by Silk Way West Airlines takes off from Belgrade Nikola Tesla Airport en-route to Kabul, Afghanistan on 8 May 2018 carrying the Serbian 10,500 pcs. of 82 mm mortar shells lot 04/18 manufactured by Krusik and purchased by Alliant Techsystems USA (photo credit: Dejan Milinkovic)
A total of 40,236 pcs. of 82 mm mortar shells HE were transported on four Silk Way flights in May 2018 with the end user being the Afghan National Police. All of them were purchased by Alliant Techsystems LLC (ATK) on behalf of the US Department of the Army under a $81.5 million US federal contract W52P1J16D0058-0006.

Contract MP00128155 between Krusik, Jugoimport SDPR, Serbia and Alliant Techsystems, USA
1 of 12




According to the US Federal contracts registry, the contract W52P1J16D0058-0006 is for the delivery of non US standard ammunition and mortar weapon systems. The country of origin is Bulgaria meaning that Bulgarian weapons were also purchased under the same Pentagon contract.


Contract W52P1J16D0058-0006 between Alliant Techsystems LLC and the US Department of the Army for the delivery of non US standard ammunition and mortar weapon systems
The country of origin indicated in the contract is Bulgaria. Alliant Techsystems also delivered weapons from Serbia. Some of them were re-exported via Bulgaria.
In the delivery plan which Alliant Techsystems LLC provided to Jugoimport and Krusik some of the Serbian mortar shells were re-exported via Burgas Airport in Bulgaria on three Silk Way flights on 25 April, 18 May and 29 May 2018. Coincidentally, Bulgarian AR-SF rifles also appear in the hands of Islamic State terrorists in Yemen in the same video as the Serbian mortar shells from Krusik. This particular type of rifle is manufactured by the Bulgarian arms factory Arsenal.


A Bulgarian AR-SF rifle in the hands of an Islamic State terrorist in Yemen. This still image is taken from the same video featuring the Serbian mortar shells from Krusik.
A leaked e-mail between Jugoimport and Krusik dated 15 March 2018 reveal that the weapons exported on papers to the Afghan National Police (lots 06/18, 07/18 and 08/18) under the Pentagon contract W52P1J16D0058-0006 were shipped to storage depot 22 Bunkers, Pol-e Charki, Kabul. The weapons (lot 04/18) in the video of the Islamic State in Yemen were also shipped to that address but with an end user the Afghan National Army.

The same storage depot 22 Bunkers, Pol-e Charki was investigated by the US Senate committee following revelations that private US contractors from Blackwater had smuggled hundreds of weapons intended for use by the Afghan Police.

Leaked e-mail from Jugoimport SDPR to Krusik, 15 March 2018
1 of 12














*350 diplomatic flights carry weapons for terrorists*

Silk Way Airlines which the US Government commissioned to transport the weapons from Serbia and Bulgaria is an Azeri state-run company. Diplomatic notes which were leaked to me in 2017 revealed that Silk Way Airlines carried out 350 diplomatic flights with weapons for terrorists in Syria, Afghanistan, Yemen and Africa. The flights were chartered by the Pentagon, Saudi Arabia and UAE. The weapons were secretly offloaded in Baku, Incirlik Air Base, Prince Sultan Air Base, etc. where the planes stopped for technical landings after which they continued empty to their final destination. The new leaked documents prove that this international weapons shipment network has never ended and continue to this date.

http://armswatch.com/islamic-state-...ed-back-to-us-government-serbia-files-part-1/


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


> UN says that over half million people were ethnically cleansed just in 3 months, that dozens of hospitals, markets, water stations are targeted.
> 
> Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin are indiscriminately bombing civilians from one specific ethnic group on daily basis for 8 years.
> 
> That's 100% terror and 100% genocide.
> 
> And you are justifying it. That makes u a terror and genocide supporter and apologizer.
> 
> P.S. U repeat same nonsense about my fixation although I debunked that your lie.


Lol. That's mainly because for some people as long as a crime isn't committed by the West or a country they look favourably upon then it's ok for them or acceptable. 
To be honest most of us human beings are biased some way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> UN says that over half million people were ethnically cleansed just in 3 months



There is no evidence of such numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hack-Hook said:


> wrong if bashar used forces as his father used the uprising wouldn't last even one month.


Lol according to you Bashar didn't use much force to crackdown on his opponents during the protests?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol according to you Bashar didn't use much force to crackdown on his opponents during the protests?



It was very constrained due to fear of western military intervention because of what happened in Libya with Gaddafi.


























Assadists Uragan mobile artillery


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167520342081966081


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166835488545792002


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168577901119311872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @pakistanipower @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy 

this is absolutely hilarious


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169195337116016641


----------



## Hack-Hook

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol according to you Bashar didn't use much force to crackdown on his opponents during the protests?


he didnt used much force in first months of the uprising

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> he didnt used much force in first months of the uprising


Hundreds of gunned down, thousands arrested and tortured, using BMP and tanks is not enough force for u?


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Hundreds of gunned down, thousands arrested and tortured, using BMP and tanks is not enough force for u?


The key is when. And how you do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

*Happy birthday* Lion of Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

While hypocrites like @500 are here claiming that Assad is committing genocide on Syrians, NEwsweek is reporting that the US military has killed at least 500,000 people since the war on terror started after 9/11:
https://www.newsweek.com/us-spent-s...xlWUt5Y2oma4WsYNR6hY_blVoJd_GYhekDJxIXmm4HuCI

Yup, thats tea!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> While hypocrites like @500 are here claiming that Assad is committing genocide on Syrians, NEwsweek is reporting that the US military has killed at least 500,000 people since the war on terror started after 9/11:
> https://www.newsweek.com/us-spent-s...xlWUt5Y2oma4WsYNR6hY_blVoJd_GYhekDJxIXmm4HuCI
> 
> Yup, thats tea!









In Syria Assad and his allies are deliberately and systematically slaughtering Sunni Arab population for over 8 years. The scale of the slaughter is so big that we can see it on general population trends:





US did nothing like that. If you check Afghanistan for example, there was clear genocide during Russian occupation:


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> View attachment 579361
> 
> 
> In Syria Assad and his allies are deliberately and systematically slaughtering Sunni Arab population for over 8 years. The scale of the slaughter is so big that we can see it on general population trends:
> 
> View attachment 579365
> 
> US did nothing like that. If you check Afghanistan for example, there was clear genocide during Russian occupation:
> 
> View attachment 579367


Your propaganda is TIRED, and thats also why it gets 0 likes. Its like a vaccination- we've already built up tolerance to your manipulative stats and logic.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Your propaganda is TIRED, and thats also why it gets 0 likes. Its like a vaccination- we've already built up tolerance to your manipulative stats and logic.


I post facts, you post propaganda. After WW2 there were 3 genocides with such a large scale that affected entire country population:

1) Pol Pot genocide in Cambodia 1975-1979
2) USSR genocide in Afghanistan 1979-1989
3) Assad/Khamenai/Putin genocide in Syria 2011-*

https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:KHM&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:AFG&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:SYR&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false

Whats going in Syria is systematic and deliberate slaughter for over 8 years.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> I post facts, you post propaganda. After WW2 there were 3 genocides with such a large scale that affected entire country population:
> 
> 1) Pol Pot genocide in Cambodia 1975-1979
> 2) USSR genocide in Afghanistan 1979-1989
> 3) Assad/Khamenai/Putin genocide in Syria 2011-*
> 
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:KHM&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:AFG&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...ountry:SYR&ifdim=region&hl=en&dl=en&ind=false
> 
> Whats going in Syria is systematic and deliberate slaughter for over 8 years.


Civil war =/= genocide.

UN doesnt agree Syria had a genocide so WHY the FUK would we accept your opinion that it was? i guess what im trying to say is that yes, there was a genocide in Syria, but only in your head. the rest of us dont understand what you're really talking about. seek therapy.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Civil war =/= genocide.
> 
> UN doesnt agree Syria had a genocide so WHY the FUK would we accept your opinion that it was? i guess what im trying to say is that yes, there was a genocide in Syria, but only in your head. the rest of us dont understand what you're really talking about. seek therapy.


Fact: Assad is deliberately and systematically indiscriminately bombs Syrian Sunni Arab towns for over 8 year.

That is direct definition of genocide. The slaughter is such a high scale that had devastating impact on the overall population of Syria.

You are trying to white wash these horrible crimes and attack me for talking about it.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Fact: Assad is deliberately and systematically indiscriminately bombs Syrian Sunni Arab towns for over 8 year.
> 
> That is direct definition of genocide. The slaughter is such a high scale that had devastating impact on the overall population of Syria.
> 
> You are trying to white wash these horrible crimes and attack me for talking about it.


Why you focus only on Assad's genocide? why you never care about other people like Rohingya Muslims who Myanmar genocided? HUH? hypocrite. US has killed at leat 200K people from 9/11 till now in Syria, IRaq and Afghanistan, but you keep quiet about it. WHY? Israel has genocided Palestinians, but you keep quiet about it. WHY? Yemenis have died from Saudi war crimes, so where is your protest on that? you're just one big ol hypocrite.

that your STUPID map showing Syria's population going down after 2011 is the only tool you have to prove your point, so you're just excreting propaganda to us. this is also why i suspect you're a paid IDF troll- your obsession with Assad shows you have an obsession problem, not a Syrian war crimes problem. i suggest you go find better things to do. Assad will get the justice he deserves, eventually, so no one needs to worry about it, including you.



500 said:


> I post facts, you post propaganda.



WHAT? I think this is what you meant to say:


> I post propaganda, you post facts.


 PDF agrees with that. if you disagree, start a poll now!


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Why you focus only on Assad's genocide?


1) I know very well about it.
2) Its happening right at my borders.
3) Its biggest genocide of 21th century hands down.



> why you never care about other people like Rohingya Muslims who Myanmar genocided?


1) Its very far from me.
2) I know very little about it and I prefer not to write about things I dont know.

What I know is that no Muslim country broke relationships with Maynmar over this genocide. Thats shameful.



> HUH? hypocrite. US has killed at leat 200K people from 9/11 till now in Syria, IRaq and Afghanistan, but you keep quiet about it.


Thats nonsense. Besides US did not emply genocidal tactics like Assad akka Putin aka Khamenai do in Syria.



> WHY? Israel has genocided Palestinians, but you keep quiet about it.


Rubbish.



> WHY? Yemenis have died from Saudi war crimes, so where is your protest on that? you're just one big ol hypocrite.


There is no genocide there not even close.



> that your STUPID map showing Syria's population going down after 2011 is the only tool you have to prove your point, so you're just excreting propaganda to us.


I post it because its very good and simple visualization.

More than 12 million Syrians were expelled from their houses and result of daily indiscriminate bombings. Nothing like this happened anywhere else.

Only Afghanistan under Soviet occupation come close.


----------



## Hexciter

Now there’s one more active player in Syria

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174375049199067138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174358626879836160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

Hexciter said:


> Now there’s one more active player in Syria
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174375049199067138
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174358626879836160



The results start to be seen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174388172203200512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Smerch rocket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172088992994664448
Uragan rocket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173238223646187520
Msta-B artillery


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174975414080393216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174647741273825281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174244507107414017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Hundreds of gunned down, thousands arrested and tortured, using BMP and tanks is not enough force for u?


and can you explain how these "civilians" were able to respond militarily and strongly, like a real asymmetrical army that countries train for months and years with weapons, technology, intelligence, money, medicine would need for that to happen? Dont tell 1 half of the story. Btw America just killed 30 innocent farmers in Afghanistan yesterday and you've not said anything about it. hypocrite.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175023014024531968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Assadists T-90A tank


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175472933894000641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russian army in Khan Sheikhon

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175867390661419008
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175841687060525062

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russian army stationed in Lakakia























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176045215947399174
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fd87zbt%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Jableh airbase











@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russian army in Homs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176414770074968064
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fd8n3c7%252F


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Iran air force Shahed 129 attack drones deployed at Hama airbase in 2016 during battle of Aleppo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176588081392246785





@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> and can you explain how these "civilians" were able to respond militarily and strongly, like a real asymmetrical army that countries train for months and years with weapons, technology, intelligence, money, medicine would need for that to happen? Dont tell 1 half of the story.


Protest and mass slaughter started in March 2011. Do u know when rebels managed to destroy first tank? - Only in January 2012! - 10 months after. When tens of thousands soldiers who refused to shoot their people defected from Assads army, when Assad started to bombard neighborhoods with heavy artillery. So all ur claims that they were prepared and armed is scrap. Only in 2013 rebels received ATGMs, they never got MANPADS.



> Btw America just killed 30 innocent farmers in Afghanistan yesterday and you've not said anything about it. hypocrite.


The difference that such thing is exception while for Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin is systematic. *Name me ONE village depopulated by Americans in Afghanistan*. Just one. Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin depopulated more than *12 million* hundreds towns and villages - more than half of Syrian population.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin depopulated more than *12 million* hundreds towns and villages - more than half of Syrian population.



Anyone can make up numbers. Name your source please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176774523800174593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176856419989151745
Assadists get new gear from Russia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176865916765818882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176865524065689601

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Assadists 240 mm mortars. Probably biggest mortars in the world. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176928022601052161
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hexciter

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175023014024531968



@cabatli_53


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176928047842430976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Hexciter said:


> @cabatli_53




Bro, This section is not under my moderation.


----------



## Hexciter

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, This section is not under my moderation.



I just wanted you to know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Assadists get new gear from Russia











@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29 @rambro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Su-35 single seat attack jets and Su-34 twin seat attack jets at Jableh air base.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176944558925635585
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29 @rambro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177262600385695745
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29 @rambro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russian army in Syria








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177479766984708096
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29 @rambro @Nein

Su-34 and Su-35 attack jets at Jableh airbase


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177477621505916929
@pakistanipower @500 @925boy @Yaseen1 @vostok @Battle of Waterloo @mike2000 is back @Falcon29 @rambro @Nein @raptor22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177907856168964096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177920687207571456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176928047842430976


Syria is basically a Russian client state. Well, not like Assad has a choice. He owes his power to them. Else he will be long gone like Mubarak, Ben Ali, Muhammed Saleh , etc before him. Too bad the result has been the total destruction of the country, due to one person's greed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mike2000 is back said:


> Too bad the result has been the total destruction of the country, due to one person's greed.


Isnt this an oversimplistic way of looking at the Syrian civil war? WHo TF was Assad fighting all this time? Actual Independent Syrian citizens? NO. Assad wasnt fighting his people for the most part. He was fighting foreign trained professional proxy-mercenary terrorist groups. thats the truth. If these groups werent so prevelant and active in fighting the SAA i dont see why Assad would wanna destroy his country. Makes no sense. why didnt he do it b4 now? during the war NATO ran 2 surveys that showed he still had at least 50% support from syrians so sorry, its western BS and propaganda to just say Assad destroyed Syria. ALways takes 2 to tango in war buddy.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177938994144768000


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Isnt this an oversimplistic way of looking at the Syrian civil war? WHo TF was Assad fighting all this time? Actual Independent Syrian citizens? NO. Assad wasnt fighting his people for the most part. He was fighting foreign trained professional proxy-mercenary terrorist groups. thats the truth. If these groups werent so prevelant and active in fighting the SAA i dont see why Assad would wanna destroy his country. Makes no sense. why didnt he do it b4 now? during the war NATO ran 2 surveys that showed he still had at least 50% support from syrians so sorry, its western BS and propaganda to just say Assad destroyed Syria. ALways takes 2 to tango in war buddy.


The truth is the opposite. The bulk of Assad forces are foreign mercenaries:






Add to this Russian air force, Russian special force, Russian mercenary groups.

Add to this ISIS which greatly helped Assad.

On rebel side there was only one tiny foreign group called Muhajerin wa Answar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

mike2000 is back said:


> Syria is basically a Russian client state. Well, not like Assad has a choice. He owes his power to them. Else he will be long gone like Mubarak, Ben Ali, Muhammed Saleh , etc before him. Too bad the result has been the total destruction of the country, due to one person's greed.


Totally disagree. I know you support Iran and Syria generally. I understand almost every member here who is from the middle East /Muslim world have some sort of bias towards either Iran side or Saudi side. 
However saying Assad did nothing wrong and is not the cause of the country's current turmoil is laughable. Who is the leader of the country? Whose family have been controlling the country with an iron fist for over half a century? A leader is responsible for anything that happens in his country. If he thinks he's not competent enough or capable anymore he should resign and let another person take over like it's done in most civilised countries. Instead of hanging on power at all costs even the cost of his country's people . Protests started peaceful but he tried to crack down on them with his military and security forces like most other Arab tyrants did during the Arab Spring. The only difference is that he finally got Russia's and Iranian help along with its many Shi'a militias else he will belong gone like the other Arab dictators who were deposed before him. A country is always bigger than one person. Only naive people will think a leader is irreplaceable or that a country should depend on one person's rule. He is fully responsible for the current situation of his country. And he will be remembered in history as such. His familly won't rule Syria forever , at one point they will have to leave as well. Too bad a civil war that ravaged the country had to be fought for that . Denying he's responsible is wrong.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Add to this ISIS which greatly helped Assad.


We still remember who were the allies of Isis and we still remember episodes when Isis for months failed to capture government positions and then US and co. Accidentally bombed those positions by mistake and then just in one to two hours ISIS attacked those positions and capture them.


----------



## Hexciter

Turkey downed a drone coming from Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178341155928465414


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hexciter said:


> Turkey downed a drone coming from Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178341155928465414



Does not look like Orlan 10.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> We still remember who were the allies of Isis and we still remember episodes when Isis for months failed to capture government positions and then US and co. Accidentally bombed those positions by mistake and then just in one to two hours ISIS attacked those positions and capture them.


BS stories. There was only 1 incident when Assadists claimed that US bombed them killing 100 or something. And it was total BS.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> BS stories. There was only 1 incident when Assadists claimed that US bombed them killing 100 or something. And it was total BS.


Yeah sure . specially the part that us and co claimed the attack was by mistake. You knew you some times mistakenly bomb some people for 37 times .
You knew Israel also do the same for example sometimes they bomb a ship for 40 min and claim they could not identify to whom it belonged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177334198710996995

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

Goatfuckers get a terrible defeat in Yemen anyone can link this topic ?


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Yeah sure . specially the part that us and co claimed the attack was by mistake. You knew you some times mistakenly bomb some people for 37 times .
> You knew Israel also do the same for example sometimes they bomb a ship for 40 min and claim they could not identify to whom it belonged.


No they said that IF they attacked Assadists it was made by mistake. This story was made up by Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai in order to distract from their Nazi attacks on Aleppo humanitarian convoys.

In in fact Russian forces attacked Khamenaist and Assadists by mistake dozens of times.


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkey: Military preparations for Syria incursion 'complete'*
Al Jazeera confirms the movement of Turkish forces and heavy weapons along the border with Syria as operation imminent.

38 minutes ago






US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces fighters played a major role in defeating ISIL in Syria [Maya Alleruzzo/AP]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Turkey: Military preparations for Syria incursion 'complete'today
Syria: Kurds vow to form 'human shields' to fend off looming pushtoday
Will Turkey's impending operation in Syria affect its economy?today
US pullback from northern Syria: Key questions answeredtoday
Preparations for a major military operation in northeast Syria are complete, Turkey announced on Tuesday, after the US started pulling back troops and opened the way for a Turkish attack on Kurdish-led forces long allied to Washington.

But US President Donald Trump warned he would "obliterate" the NATO ally's economy if it took action in Syria that he considered "off limits" following his decision on Sunday to pull 50 American special forces troops from the border region.

The US withdrawal will leave its Kurdish-led partner - the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) - vulnerable to an incursion by Turkey's military, which brands them "terrorists" because of their links to Kurdish fighters who have waged a decades-long insurgency inside Turkey.

Turkey's armed forces "will never tolerate the establishment of a terror corridor on our borders. All preparations for the operation have been completed", the defence ministry said on Twitter early on Tuesday.

"It is essential to establish a safe zone/peace corridor to contribute to our region's peace and stability, and for Syrians to achieve a safe life," it said.

Al Jazeera's Charles Stratford, reporting from Akcakale along Turkey's border with Syria, said Turkish troops and heavy weaponry were on the move on Tuesday.

"There's a lot of tension here. There are huge concerns about the security ramifications this operation could have," said Stratford. "It's very difficult to predict when any military operation might start."

Will Turkey's impending operation in Syria affect its economy?
*'Unmatched wisdom'*
Trump's warning on Turkey's economy appeared aimed at placating critics who accused him of abandoning the Syrian Kurds by pulling out US forces.

"As I have stated strongly before, and just to reiterate, if Turkey does anything that I, in my great and unmatched wisdom, consider to be off limits, I will totally destroy and obliterate the economy of Turkey," Trump tweeted.

Lawrence Korb, former US assistant defence secretary, told Al Jazeera the president's decision was politically motivated with a 2020 election approaching.

"What this shows is that President Trump - unlike all his predecessors whether Republican or Democrat - is only concerned about himself. We have a moral responsibility to the Kurds because without them we would not have destroyed the caliphate."

Turkish foreign ministry spokesman Hami Aksoy said it was Turkey's fundamental right to take necessary measures for its national security against "threats" from Syria.

"Turkey is determined to clear terrorists from the east of the Euphrates and protect its own security and survival while implementing a secure zone in order to achieve peace and stability," Aksoy said in a statement.

President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said Turkey plans to resettle two million refugees in northern Syria and Turkish media has said the draft resettlement plan involves a 151 billion lira ($26bn) construction project. Turkey hosts 3.6 million Syrian refugees.

A Trump administration official, briefing reporters on a conference call, said 50 American troops in the region that Turkey has targeted would be redeployed elsewhere in Syria "where they aren't in the crossfire".

The United States has about 1,000 troops in Syria.

Joshua Landis, a Syria analyst from the University of Oklahoma, said Trump's move was the latest to throw American foreign policy into disarray.

"This shows a real collapse of the foreign policy process in the White House… People are guessing what America will do next. This is clearly not good," he said.

*Iran warning*
Landis said Trump clearly wants to end US involvement in Middle East wars, but his understanding of the complex situation on the ground is lacking.

"The trouble is he knows very little about the long history between the Kurds and Turkey. He doesn't realise how brutal the Turkish army will be once it gets among the Kurds," he told Al Jazeera.

Meanwhile, Iran's Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif told his Turkish counterpart, Mevlut Cavusoglu, in a phone call that Tehran is opposed to Turkey's operation in Syria.

"Zarif voiced opposition to military action" and "urged respect for Syria's territorial integrity and national sovereignty", he was quoted as saying in a foreign ministry said statement issued late Monday.

The Iranian foreign minister also "stressed the need for the fight against terrorism and for the establishment of stability and security in Syria".

Zarif told Cavusoglu the Adana agreement was "the best approach for Syria and Turkey and for addressing their concerns".

Ankara and Damascus signed the agreement in 1998 to ease tensions after Turkey threatened Syria with military action if it did not expel Turkish-Kurdish rebel leader Abdallah Ocalan from its soil.

Cavusoglu said the Turkish operation in northeastern Syria "would be temporary", according to the statement.

Erdogan has expressed Ankara's determination to clear the Syrian border area east of the Euphrates river of the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG). Turkey says the YPG is a "terrorist offshoot" of Ocalan's Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK).

The United States worked closely with the YPG to recapture swathes of territory from Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, ISIS).

Why is Turkey expanding its military operations in northern Syria?


*ISIL's return?*
The feared Turkish invasion of northeast Syria could spark an ISIL resurgence, analysts and Kurdish forces warned, despite Ankara's pledge to prevent the fighters' return.

"The fact is that ISIS is still a threat, one that seems likely to metastasise if the SDF is forced to divert attention and resources ... to a defensive battle against Turkey," said Sam Heller of the International Crisis Group think-tank.

While a Kurdish-led operation earlier this year saw the death of ISIL's territorial gains, the organisation isn't dead and sleeper cells have been active in SDF-held areas and in Syria's vast desert, where it continues to hit Syrian government forces with deadly attacks and ambushes.

Charles Lister, director of the US-based Middle East Institute, accused Trump of granting ISIL "the gift of rebirth".

The US military has warned that, short of sustained international pressure, ISIL would soon have the ability to regroup.

"The battle against IS is not over," said Abdulkarim Omar, the top Kurdish foreign affairs official. "There are hundreds of sleeper cells in recently liberated areas."

The SDF is now concerned the armed group could replenish its ranks by freeing thousands of fighters and their families currently held in detention centres and informal settlements in Syria's northeast.

The Kurds consistently warned they would be unable to guard ISIL fighters if their forces were busy fighting off a Turkish offensive.

On Monday, Omar noted detention centres are not heavily fortified.

"They are only buildings... In the event of any security vacuum, these criminals could have an opportunity to break free," he said.

Trump threatens to 'obliterate' Turkey's economy over Syria


*'Sophisticated operations'*
Omar also said he was concerned about displacement camps - namely Al-Hol, the largest of the settlements, which he described as a "time bomb".

Security incidents have been on the rise in the crowded camp, which houses more than 3,000 ISIL families among its more than 70,000 residents, according to the Kurdish administration in northeast Syria.

The thousands of foreign ISIL brides held in Al-Hol are "as dangerous" as the thousands of ISIL fighters held in SDF detention centres, it said this week, noting daily killings, stabbings, and attempts to break free.

SDF spokesman Mustafa Bali last month said ISIL fighters "have stepped up their regrouping efforts through women in the camp recently".

The Institute for the Study of War last week said ISIL is bribing prison guards and raising funds to smuggle women out of camps, including Al-Hol.

"ISIS is likely preparing more coordinated and sophisticated operations to free its detained members," it said in a report citing incidents in which prisoners and ISIL wives managed to break free.

Turkey, however, said on Monday it would not allow ISIL "to return in any shape and form".

But analysts argue Ankara could unintentionally help boost the armed group.

"Turkey will not intentionally target camps and prisons but it could inadvertently strike them in the process of intervention," Syria analyst Samuel Ramani said.

Heller also said a direct Turkish attack on camps and prisons was unlikely.

"What seems more likely is that these facilities, which are already vulnerable to riots and attempted jailbreaks, will be left vulnerable as the SDF redeploys the forces securing them to fight Turkey," he said.

"If ISIS cadres escape in the ensuing chaos, they could catalyse ISIS operations locally. Or, if they flee the Syrian battlefield, they could augment militant groups internationally."

INSIDE STORY

Can the US and Turkey find common ground over Syrian Kurds?


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...syria-incursion-complete-191008082547251.html


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkish military, rebels to cross Syrian border 'shortly'*
Build-up of troops and tanks near border continues as president's aide warns allied forces will cross into Syria soon.

24 minutes ago





The Turkish army has deployed military vehicles and heavy weapons to the Syrian border [Mehmet Akif Parlak/Anadolu]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

Turkey-Syria border: All the latest updatestoday
Kurds mobilise in Syria as Turkey poised for imminent attacktoday
Trump's Syria move 'delivers a blow to US credibility worldwide'today
Will Turkey succeed in creating a 'safe zone' for Syrians?today
Turkish forces and Syrian rebel allies will cross the Syrian border "shortly", President Recep Tayyip Erdogan's communications director said, as Turkey looks to begin a military intervention against Kurdish-led forces in northeast Syria. 

Turkey has been poised to advance into northeast Syria since US troops began vacating the area on Sunday in an abrupt policy shift by US President Donald Trump that was widely criticised in Washington as a betrayal of US's allies, the Kurds.

"The Turkish military, together with the Free Syrian Army, will cross the Turkish-Syrian border shortly," Fahrettin Altun said in a Washington Post column published on Wednesday.

"Turkey has no ambition in northeastern Syria except to neutralise a long-standing threat against Turkish citizens and to liberate the local population from the yoke of armed thugs," he wrote.

More On:


Will the 'safe zone' idea come to pass?
What will happen to ISIL prisoners during Turkey's operation?
How a battle between Turkey and the Kurdish YPG could go
The Turkish military was expected to team up with the rebel Free Syrian Army (FSA), with which it worked previously in two other operations in northern Syria in recent years. 

READ MORE
*Will Turkey succeed in creating a 'safe zone' for Syrians?*
Altun added fighters from the Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG) - an armed group Turkey considers a "terrorist" organisation - in Syria could either defect or Ankara would have to "stop them from disrupting" Turkey's struggle against the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, or ISIS).

Turkey has said it intends to create a "safe zone" in order to return millions of refugees to Syrian soil, but the scheme has alarmed some Western allies and military analysts as much as the risks posed by the military operation itself.

*'Imminent attack'*
On Wednesday, Turkey's Defence Minister Hulusi Akar, as quoted by broadcaster NTV, said Turkey's preparations and deployments for its planned military offensive are continuing. 

The defence ministry on Tuesday said "all preparations for the operation" had been completed. Turkish troops have gathering on Turkey's side of the border since Monday night. 

The US-backed Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) said Turkish forces were attacking near the border.

"The Turkish military is shelling one of our points on #SereKaniye Border with Turkey," the SDF said in a tweet late on Tuesday, referencing the key border town of Ras al-Ain. No injuries were reported.

READ MORE
*Turkey-Syria border: All the latest updates*
It was one of the places from which US troops withdrew on Monday, according to the UK-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

Meanwhile, US officials, who were not authorised to discuss details of military intelligence, told The Associated Press on Tuesday there are between 5,000 and 10,000 Turkish troops along the border apparently ready to go.

The officials said they expect the Turks to begin with air strikes, followed by barrages from heavy artillery along the border and the movement of ground troops into Syria.

Al Jazeera's Charles Stratford, reporting from Akcakale along Turkey's border with Syria, said "all evidence suggests that the operation could be imminent".

"Last night, we passed dozens of military vehicles heading in this direction - APCs [armoured personal carriers], what we believe to be trucks carrying ammunition, and flatbed trucks transporting tanks," he said.

Turkey: Preparations 'complete' for Syria military action
Stratford said buses of Free Syrian Army fighters were also transported from northern Aleppo in Syria across the border into Turkey on Tuesday.

"They are staying at a camp close by, and it's understood they will be joining the Turks in any sort of ground force operation," he added.

Civilians already beleaguered by eight years of conflict are concerned. 

"If war erupts, people will be vulnerable and displaced. Where should we go? You ask anyone they say we are not leaving. But eventually, we will be displaced," Summaiyah Mohammed, a Kurdish citizen in northern Syria, told Kurdish broadcaster Rudaw.

*Mass prison break?*
Jonathan Schanzer, a Syria scholar at the Foundation for the Defense of Democracies, said even a limited Turkish incursion into northern Syria could quickly escalate.

"The president is doubling down on this - seems to be reversing course," Schanzer told AP. "He's trying to convey to the American people that he's made the right decision. Of course, Erdogan is going to see this as a green light."

READ MORE
*How would a battle between Turkey and the SDF play out?*
Tamara Wittes, a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution's Center for Middle East Policy, also pointed out a frightening potential knock-on effect if Turkey is allowed to attack the Kurds: a mass prison break by ISIL detainees.

Currently militia members are manning a series of prisons in Syria containing thousands of ISIL fighters.

Those guards would presumably rush to the front lines if their comrades faced the existential threat of the Turkish military machine.

"The only foreign policy issue that Americans really care about is terrorism and the fear of terrorism," Wittes told AP. "The fear of ISIS 3.0 is very tangible and something that speaks to Americans."

INSIDE STORY

What is the US plan for Syria?


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...ss-syrian-border-shortly-191009062501223.html


----------



## Hexciter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182360527764410368


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria's army to deploy along Turkey border as Kurds strike deal*
In a major shift in alliance, Kurdish forces announce deal with Damascus on Syrian troop deployment near Turkey border.

4 hours ago





Turkish soldiers watch as smoke billows from the border town of Ras al-Ain on October 12, 2019 [Nazeer Al-khatib/AFP]
*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Syria's army to deploy along Turkey border as Kurds strike dealtoday
Turkey's relationship with NATO tested over Syria operationtoday
Turkey's military operation in Syria: All the latest updatestoday
Exit polls project Saied to become Tunisia's new presidenttoday
Syrian government troops will deploy along the border with Turkey to help Kurdish fighters fend off Ankara's military offensive in northern Syria, the Kurdish-led administration in the region said. 

The move, announced on Sunday, represents a major shift in alliance for Syria's Kurds and came hours after the United States said it was withdrawing its troops from the area to avoid getting caught in the middle of the fast-escalating conflict.

The Kurdish-led administration in a statement on Facebook said it had brokered the agreement with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's government to counter Turkey's ongoing push, which has drawn widespread condemnation. 

"In order to prevent and confront this aggression, an agreement has been reached with the Syrian government ... so that the Syrian army can deploy along the Syrian-Turkish border to assist the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF)," the statement said. 

Up to 1,000 US troops to withdraw from northern Syria (5:13)

It would also allow for the "liberation" of other Syrian cities occupied by the Turkish army such as Afrin, the statement said. The Turkish army and its Syrian rebel allies drove Kurdish forces from Afrin in 2018.

Earlier on Sunday, Syria's state-run SANA news agency reported Damascus, which is backed militarily by Russia and Iran, was sending troops to the country's north to "confront the Turkish aggression". It did not give further details.

READ MORE
*Turkey's military operation in Syria: All the latest updates*
The return of Syrian government forces to the region - where Syrian Kurds have built an autonomous administration over the course of the country's eight-year-war - could further cement Assad's hold over the country, and raise the risk of a clash between Syria and Turkey.

There was no immediate comment from Turkey. The government in Ankara considers the Kurdish People's Protection Group (YPG), which forms the backbone of the SDF, a "terrorist" group linked to Kurdish separatists inside Turkey.

The developments reflect the chaos that has unfolded in the week since US President Donald Trump ordered US forces in the region to withdraw, clearing the way for the Turkish attack on the Kurdish fighters.

Trump's decision has been broadly condemned at home and abroad by critics who accuse him of betraying the Kurds, who fought alongside the US to help defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL or ISIS) armed group in Syria.

*'Untenable'*
Mark Esper, US defence secretary, told US broadcaster CBS' Face the Nation programme that up to 1,000 US troops would be withdrawn from northern Syria because of the increasing danger posed by the fighting.

"We have American forces likely caught between two opposing advancing armies, and it's a very untenable situation," he said in the interview that aired on Sunday.

He added that Washington had learned "in the last 24 hours" that Turkey "likely intend to expand their attack further south than originally planned and to the west".

Turkey launched its military offensive on Wednesday, pledging to clear the area of "terrorist" elements and create a so-called "safe zone" to resettle some of the 3.6 million Syrian refugees it hosts on its soil. 

The "safe zone" Turkey had proposed was to span a stretch of territory 120 km wide and 30km deep inside Syria. But Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Sunday the area may be wider, running between the towns of Hassakeh and Kobane, a stretch of 440km.





Erdogan has said Turkey 'will not stop' the offensive 'no matter what anyone says' [Presidential Press Office handout via Reuters]
Al Jazeera’s Zeina Khodr, reporting from Akcakale on the Turkey-Syria border, said the withdrawal of US forces from northern Syria had put "the whole area up for grabs".

"There's more than one player in the Syrian conflict who wants to control this territory, which has oil and is the bread basket of Syria," she said. The pact between the Kurds and Assad's government indicates the end to the Kurdish-led administration's rule in Syria, Khodr added.

"It’s unlikely that the Damascus government is going to allow them to continue governing this whole region by themselves," she said, adding the SDF had "little leverage" over Assad's government.

*ISIL prison break*
Turkey's official Anadolu news agency, meanwhile, said Turkey-backed Syrian forces have advanced into the centre of a Syrian border town, Tel Abyad, on the fifth day of Turkey's offensive. Turkey's Defence Ministry tweeted that its forces had taken control of the main highway running between Hassakeh and Ain Issa, the administrative centre of the Kurdish-held areas.

Casualties mounted. On Sunday, at least nine people, including five civilians, were killed in Turkish air attacks on a convoy in Ras al-Ain, according to Syrian Kurdish officials and the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

READ MORE
*In Pictures: Turkey's military offensive in northeast Syria*
Images of the attack showed bodies and severed limbs strewn across the street. A journalist was among those killed. 

The fighting has raised fears that some of the thousands of suspected ISIL fighters held by the SDF will escape or be released in the chaos, allowing the battered group to make a comeback.

On Sunday, heavy fighting reached a displaced-persons camp in Ain Issa, some 35km south of the border, that is home to some 12,000 people, including around 1,000 wives and widows of suspected ISIL fighters, and their children, held in a special detention area.

Jelal Ayaf, a senior official at the camp, told local media that 859 people successfully escaped from the section of the facility housing foreign nationals.

Ayaf also warned that "sleeper cells" had emerged from inside another part of the facility and carried out attacks, describing the situation as "very volatile". Al Jazeera could not verify the claims.

Erdogan, for his part, called the reports "disinformation" aimed at provoking the US and other western countries, according to Turkey's state-run Anadolu news agency.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...y-border-orders-pullback-191013191238367.html


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182688631594598403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181979397500411904


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184806027872653312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184827455045099520


----------



## Aramagedon

*More Civilians Killed in Turkish Airstrikes in Syria despite Ceasefire
*
*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – At least five civilians were killed during Turkish airstrikes in northern Syria on Friday while sporadic clashes continue with Kurdish forces despite a ceasefire announced earlier. *




Machine gun fire and shelling could be heard while smoke arose from one part of Bab al-Kheir, a town near the Turkish border, Reuters reported.

Probable casualties and damage resulting from the clashes in the town have yet to be confirmed.

The civilians were killed following Turkish airstrikes on Bab al-Kheir which lies east of Ras al-Ayn, according to Rami Abdel Rahman, head of the so-called Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

The reports come only 13 hours after Turkey agreed to "pause" the assault for five days allowing Kurdish fighters to withdraw from a determined "safe zone" north of Syria.

The Turkish capital hosted more than five hours of negotiations between a US delegation and Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan earlier in the day.

US Vice President Mike Pence told reporters on Thursday that Ankara’s incursion "will be halted entirely on completion" of the withdrawal of the fighters.

Certain details regarding the withdrawal, however, appear to be disputed between the parties to the agreement.

Pence has said that the deal obliges Turkey to not engage in military operations in the Syrian border town of Ayn al-Arab, also known as Kobani. Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu has, however, said Ankara has made no commitments about the town.

Also speaking on Thursday, Mazlum Abdi, commander of the Syrian Democratic Forces which leads Kurdish-led forces in the region, told a Kurdish TV station that the group would accept the deal but that it was limited to the border areas running between Ras al-Ayn and the town of Tal Abyad.

Turkey launched its invasion of Syria on October 9 with the alleged aim of creating a "safe zone" south of its border with Syria.

Ankara says Kurdish forces operating in the area are terrorists linked to the homegrown Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK) militant group, which has been seeking an autonomous Kurdish region in Turkey since 1984.

Speaking earlier on Thursday, however, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad dismissed Ankara's announced objectives in Syria.

“No matter what false slogans could be made up for the Turkish offensive, it is a flagrant invasion and aggression,” he said.
https://tn.ai/2120917


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183336092113739776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185270245445066757


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185597196256841728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185567512479653890


----------



## 500

Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bombed house with solar plant. Murdering a husband and wife and injuring their 3 children.

Whenever there is some sign of normality in Syria Khamenai and Putin rush to destroy it.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bombed house with solar plant. Murdering a husband and wife and injuring their 3 children.
> 
> Whenever there is some sign of normality in Syria Khamenai and Putin rush to destroy it.



Targeting enemy infrastructure is legit.


----------



## Timur

Austin Powers said:


> infrastructure




infrastructure definition by a russian shia chinese : 

Houses (military base),
animals (working for the enemy, like steel mines essential for the enemy),
Mothers (soldier factory),
children (next growing soldiers, raw meterials)
grandpa (gives advices, information and communication systems)
grandma (makes food, a chain in the food supply and military medical infrastructures)
the cat (sneaky spy)
dog (enemy alarm system)
graves (bunkers)

thats what you see..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Timur said:


> infrastructure definition by a russian shia chinese :
> 
> Houses (military base),
> animals (working for the enemy, like steel mines essential for the enemy),
> Mothers (soldier factory),
> children (next growing soldiers, raw meterials)
> grandpa (gives advices, information and communication systems)
> grandma (makes food, a chain in the food supply and military medical infrastructures)
> the cat (sneaky spy)
> dog (enemy alarm system)
> graves (bunkers)
> 
> thats what you see..



Anything and everything owned and / or used by the enemy is legit target.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186011984673853440


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186340271933575170


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186708845558665217


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187010630210990080


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187079645071642636


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187355684020670464







__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdmg83y%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@Nein @500 @seven0seven @vostok @Yaseen1 @Hack-Hook @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Falcon29 @mete @zectech @GIANTsasquatch @rambro @KAL-EL @TruthHurtz @SubWater @925boy @Suika @T|/|T @Pakhtoon yum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ISIL handmade cannon named " hell " :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ejaz007

*Fierce clashes erupt between Syrian army, Turkish-led forces*
Syrian troops battle Turkish-backed fighters near the border town of Ras al-Ain, threatening Russia-backed ceasefire.

23 hours ago





A Turkish military truck carries tanks in Syria's Kurdish area of Sanliurfa earlier this month [File: Erdem Sahin/EPA-EFE]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

US military conducts Syria border patrol as troops, tanks arrivetoday
Fierce clashes erupt between Syrian army, Turkish-led forcestoday
Erdogan: Turkey-Russia patrols in Syria to begin on Fridayyesterday
US House advances bill imposing sanctions on Turkey over Syria2 days ago
Heavy fighting between Syrian army troops and Turkish forces erupted near Ras al-Ain as Turkish-backed forces seized villages surrounding the border town.

Turkish-backed rebels said there were intermittent clashes between the two militaries in recent days south of the town, which Turkey seized from Syrian Kurdish-led forces earlier this month.

Al Jazeera's Hashem Ahelbarra, reporting from the border town of Sanliurfa, said thousands of people were fleeing the fighting near Ras al-Ain and Tal Tamr towns.

Turkish-backed Syrian opposition fighters - known as the Syrian National Army (SNA) - launched an offensive and took over areas previously under control of Kurdish fighters south of Ras al-Ain, he said.

As fighting intensified, Syrian troops deployed reinforcements from Derbasiyah to Tal Tamr.

"The SNA took over western parts of the town. People have had enough each time someone controls the area and ends up being worse than the previous armed group," one Tal Tamr resident told Al Jazeera.

"I am concerned for my children, this is why I am leaving. The Syrian army is on the frontline to stop the rebels' offensive, but you never know."

Kurdish families in limbo after fleeing Turkey’s Syria offensive

On Thursday, American forces patrolled part of Syria's border with Turkey in the first such move since Washington withdrew troops from the area earlier this month, news reports said.

Five armoured vehicles bearing US flags patrolled a strip of the frontier north of the town of Qahtaniyah, an area they used to operate in before the United States announced its pullout. 

Meanwhile, at least eight people were killed on Thursday when a car bomb exploded in a busy market in the northwest Syrian city of Afrin, under control of Turkey-backed rebel groups, witnesses said. The blast also wounded at least 30 people.

The Turkish military helped by its Syrian rebel allies seized Afrin, a mainly Kurdish city, from the Kurdish YPG militia in March 2018 in a major offensive. Turkish forces have since carved out a buffer zone inside northern Syria that extends along most of the countries' border.

Videos posted on social media showed extensive damage to the market area with fires burning.

Similar car blasts frequently hit crowded civilian areas in the mainly Arab-populated towns near the border with Turkey under the control of Turkish-backed forces.

Residents and rebels in the rebel-held northwest blame the YPG for the attacks. The Kurdish-led forces say they are engaged in a guerrilla campaign against Turkish forces but deny they target civilians.

READ MORE
*Kurd fighters complete pullout from Turkey-Syria border: Russia*
*Northeast fighting*
The violence underscores the risk of full-scale fighting in northeast Syria resuming after Ankara struck separate deals with Washington and Moscow to push the Syrian Kurdish militia People's Protection Units (YPG) at least 30km (19 miles) south of the border.

Turkish-backed forces crossed into northeast Syria on October 9 to attack the YPG after President Donald Trump's abrupt withdrawal of US forces there days earlier, drawing international condemnation of Turkey.

Ankara views the YPG as a "terrorist" organisation because of its links to Kurdish forces in southeast Turkey. It aims to establish a "safe zone" in northern Syria cleared of the armed group.

As part of Turkey's deal with Russia, Syrian troops have with the agreement of Kurdish forces headed north to take up positions near the border, a region Damascus has not controlled since early on in the country's eight-and-a-half-year-old war.

In Ankara, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan told politicians from his AK Party that Turkey has information that YPG forces have not completed their pullout despite assurances from Russia on Tuesday they had left before the deal's deadline.

Turkey rejects German security zone plan as 'unrealistic' (3:11)


"Even though the information in our hands suggests this has not succeeded in a full sense, we will give our response to them after our field assessments," Erdogan said.

"If we see that the members of the terrorist organisation have not been moved out of the 30km or if attacks continue, no matter from where, we reserve our right to carry out our own operation."

The YPG is the main component of the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) that fought for years alongside the US military to defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL or ISIS) in northeast Syria and neighbouring Iraq.

*'One enemy'*
Kurdish forces rejected a call on Wednesday from the Syrian army and police to join their ranks following Turkey's cross-border incursion.

READ MORE
*US House advances bill imposing sanctions on Turkey over Syria*
"The general command of the armed forces is ready to welcome members of SDF units who are willing to join its ranks," said a defence ministry statement carried by state news agency SANA.

It said all Syrians, including the Kurdish minority, were confronting "one enemy".

Syria's interior ministry said it was willing to provide police services to residents of the northeast, calling on members of the Kurdish internal security services, known as Asayish, to join its ranks, SANA reported.

The SDF, the de facto army of the Kurdish administration in northeast Syria, turned down the proposal.

"A unity of ranks must proceed from a political settlement that recognises and preserves the SDF's special status and structure," it said.

*Joint patrols*
Joint Russian-Turkish patrols were set to begin on Tuesday 10km (6 miles) inside Syria, but Erdogan said they would now launch on Friday and at a depth of just 7km (4 miles), after a Russian delegation held three days of talks in Ankara seeking cooperation.

"Getting the United States out of Syria was the one big interest Turkey, Russia, and Iran had in common," said Nicholas Danforth, a senior visiting fellow at the German Marshall Fund.

READ MORE
*Turkish minister: Kurdish YPG still near border as deadline looms*
"But now Russia's long-standing support for restoring the Syrian regime's sovereignty will come into direct conflict with Turkey's desire to protect its interests and territory in northern Syria," he said.

Russia has been Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's most powerful international backer, while Turkey has supported rebels who fought for years to overthrow him.

Some 300,000 people have been displaced and 120 civilians killed since Turkey's incursion, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based war monitor.

In Geneva, al-Assad's government condemned what it called the occupation of its land while the Syrian opposition demanded justice at the opening of a UN-backed panel meant to usher in reconciliation, political reform, and free-and-fair elections as a basis for lasting peace.

THE LISTENING POST

Turkey, Syria and the war that just gets tougher to report


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...rian-army-turkish-forces-191031054612060.html


----------



## 500

Khamenai mercenary eliminated in Syria. Recently Putin aka Khamenei are escalating their attacks against Idlib. Its not enough to them that they slaughtered over 1 million and expelled from their houses 12 million. They want more blood.


----------



## xenon54 out

Several people have been reported killed by a car bomb in the northern Syrian border town of Tal Abyad.
Turkish state news media said at least 10 people were killed.
Turkish troops last month took control of Tal Abyad and other border towns from Kurdish forces, after US troops - who were protecting the Kurds - were pulled out of the region.

Pro-Turkey fighters and civilians were among the dead on Saturday, according to a UK-based monitoring group.

The monitor, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, said more than 30 people were also injured in the blast. Turkey's defence ministry accused a Syrian Kurdish militia group, the People's Protection Units (YPG), of planting the bomb. No group immediately claimed responsibility.






Turkey's military invaded the Kurdish-held border areas in northern Syria immediately after US forces were withdrawn. Turkey has a longstanding enmity with the Kurds and wants to push back the YPG from its border.

US President Donald Trump faced widespread international criticism for his decision to remove American troops from the area, leaving Kurdish forces - which allied with the US in the fight against the Islamic State (IS) group, suffering heavy losses - outgunned by the Turkish military.

Tens of thousands of people fled their homes in October in border towns in northern Syria, including Tal Abyad and Ras al-Ain, as Turkish forces pushed into the area.






https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-50275543


----------



## obj 705A

while on TV the relationship between Erdogan & the Syrian refugees is all roses but make no mistake Erdogan (& rightly so) considers those refugees to be nothing more than a ticking time bomb that has to be disposed of as soon as possible wether to Syria or Europe, there was a poll a while ago by a respectable organization which said that no less than a third of Syrians support Jabhat Al nusra AKA Alqaeda.

there is no doubt that Erdogan would like to have extra land but the people in it are a burden therefore there are two possibilites:- one he will give all the land he controls back to the Syrian government eventually along with all the refugees in it, or he will send all the refugees to just a small portion of the land he controls & give it to the Syrian government while the majority of the land would be given the Palastine treatment that is the locals would be replaced with Turks, this way he would get most of the land but without it's radicalized people.

there is a myth in which many muslims outside Turkey believe which is that Erdogan is a hardcore islamic politician & is the chosen one to become the next caliph, in reality Erdogan only gave them this impression to gain their support.
it is similar to what was proposed to Hitler, in order to gain the support of the Arabs one of the plans proposed to Hitler was to tell the Arab public that Hitler is Imam Al-Mahdi himself! (this was from an interview with a historian) that is because all the politiciant all around the world know just how easy it is to fool those emotional non liberal muslims, all you have to do is say some religious slogans & the poor people will all follow you just like sheep because they are in dire need of a savior.


----------



## 500

Khamenei aka Putin mercenaries escalate their slaughter in Idlib again.











at least 5 civilians murdered in this morning.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Timur said:


> infrastructure definition by a russian shia chinese :
> 
> Houses (military base),
> animals (working for the enemy, like steel mines essential for the enemy),
> Mothers (soldier factory),
> children (next growing soldiers, raw meterials)
> grandpa (gives advices, information and communication systems)
> grandma (makes food, a chain in the food supply and military medical infrastructures)
> the cat (sneaky spy)
> dog (enemy alarm system)
> graves (bunkers)
> 
> thats what you see..


+1 for you for being so innovative 



ejaz007 said:


> Kurdish forces rejected a call on Wednesday from the Syrian army and police to join their ranks following Turkey's cross-border incursion.
> 
> READ MORE
> *US House advances bill imposing sanctions on Turkey over Syria*
> "The general command of the armed forces is ready to welcome members of SDF units who are willing to join its ranks," said a defence ministry statement carried by state news agency SANA.
> 
> It said all Syrians, including the Kurdish minority, were confronting "one enemy".
> 
> Syria's interior ministry said it was willing to provide police services to residents of the northeast, calling on members of the Kurdish internal security services, known as Asayish, to join its ranks, SANA reported.
> 
> The SDF, the de facto army of the Kurdish administration in northeast Syria, turned down the proposal.
> 
> "A unity of ranks must proceed from a political settlement that recognises and preserves the SDF's special status and structure," it said


Interesting, I think that the Kurds would have joined Syrian army against Turkey which the Syrian army calls a 'common enemy'. However seems Kurdish forces want a separate command and independent rights if they join the Syrian army. I think they want to be something like Hezbollah or PMU and other powerful independent Shi'a militias( quasi military) in Lebanon,Yemen and Iraq. Remains to be seen if they can succeed in having this independent rights if they join the Syrian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

From slow murder Khamenai aka Putin turn today to mass extermination again. Note: not a single Khamenaist on this forum condemns this 100% terror.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192009608837107713


----------



## monitor

He found his brother alive after the attacks on their home...














FYI: Assad killed at least 200,000 people, meanwhile Al-Baghdadi killed 5004 . They both are terrorists, so why to kill ine and deal with the another one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai bobming of Kafrouma, southern Idlib, killed 7 civilians. 3 members of the al-Yousef family, and 3 children from the al-Aqeda family were killed. The faces of the dead children are pierced with shrapnel injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*British founder of Syria's White Helmets found dead in Turkey*
Investigation launched after body of James Le Mesurier, who helped start volunteer rescue group in Syria, is discovered.

10 hours ago





Le Mesurier was awarded an Order of the British Empire in 2016 for his efforts [Photo courtesy James Le Mesurier]
*MORE ON TURKEY*

British founder of Syria's White Helmets found dead in Turkeytoday
Eight dead in blast in Turkish-held Syrian townyesterday
Turkey's military operation in Syria: Biggest winners and losers2 days ago
Erdogan says Turkey to stay in Syria until other states pull out3 days ago
A former British army officer who helped found the White Helmets volunteer search-and-rescue organisation in Syria was found dead in Turkey on Monday.

The body of James Le Mesurier, founder and CEO of Mayday Rescue group, was discovered near his home in central Istanbul's Beyoglu district by worshippers on their way to a mosque, the state-run Anadolu news agency reported.

The Istanbul governor's office said that "comprehensive administrative and judicial investigations into Le Mesurier's death have been initiated".

More:


*White Helmets praised for humanitarian role in Syria*
*Q&A with James Le Mesurier *
*White Helmets among 'alternative Nobel prize' winners*
Local media reports said his body was found with fractures to his legs and head outside of his apartment. Anadolu said police established that no one had entered or left his home around that time and believe he fell to his death.

A security source told Reuters News Agency that Le Mesurier apparently fell from the balcony of his home office and his death was being treated as a suspected suicide.

The private DHA news agency said authorities were investigating whether he committed suicide, adding he allegedly had been on anti-depressant pills.

Le Mesurier's wife told police her husband had been taking medicine to treat "intense stress", Anadolu reported. His body was awaiting an autopsy.

*'Shock and sadness'*
Le Mesurier's Mayday Rescue group founded and trained the White Helmets, also known as the Syria Civil Defence.

In a statement on Monday, Mayday called him a "great leader and a visionary". 

"James dedicated his life to helping civilians respond to emergencies in conflicts and natural disasters. Nowhere was the impact of his important work felt so strongly as in Syria," the international non-profit organisation said. 

Le Mesurier was awarded an Order of the British Empire by Queen Elizabeth in 2016 for services to Syria Civil Defence and the protection of civilians in Syria.

The White Helmets, formed in 2013, expressed their "shock and sadness" on Twitter.




The White Helmets

✔@SyriaCivilDef
· 15h

We have learned with shock and sadness the news of the death of @lemesurierjames, founder and director of the humanitarian organization @MaydayRescue, early on Monday at his home in Tophane in Istanbul, Turkey. Mayday is one of the institutions supporting the White Helmets.







The White Helmets

✔@SyriaCivilDef

The Syrian Civil Defense family extends its deepest condolences to the James family, and we express our deepest sorrow and solidarity with his family. As we also must commend his humanitarian efforts which Syrians will always remember.





503
5:37 PM - Nov 11, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

275 people are talking about this



The voluntary search-and-rescue group was formed to respond to bombings by Syrian government forces in opposition-controlled parts of the country.

White Helmets praised for humanitarian role in Syria (2:31)


Le Mesurier told Al Jazeera in 2015 he began training and supporting the organisation in early 2013 alongside Turkish rescue experts, starting with "a single team of 20 people".

"I was working in Istanbul ... and got together with a group of Turkish earthquake rescue volunteers," he said.

"It all came together with an initial training course of 20 guys from northern Aleppo, then spawned from one team to 20 teams."

The White Helmets have been credited with saving thousands of people in rebel-held areas hit by bombing by government and Russian forces in Syria's more than eight-year-old civil war.

A documentary about the group won an Academy Award in 2017.

*'True hero'*
Members of the White Helmets say they are neutral. Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and his backers, including Moscow, describe them as tools of Western propaganda and Islamist fighters. 

The Russian Foreign Ministry said on Twitter on Friday that the White Helmets help "the most dangerous terrorist groups" and that Le Mesurier was a former British agent with reported "connections to terrorist groups".




MFA Russia



✔@mfa_russia
https://twitter.com/mfa_russia/status/1192763676878610432

#Zakharova: The White Helmets’ co-founder, James Le Mesurier, is a former agent of Britain’s MI6, who has been spotted all around the world, including in the #Balkans and the #MiddleEast. His connections to terrorist groups were reported back during his mission in #Kosovo.





306
4:19 PM - Nov 8, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

399 people are talking about this



Ambassador Karen Pierce, UK's permanent representative to the United Nations, described Le Mesurier as a "true hero" when she was asked about his death by reporters.

"The causes of death at the moment are unclear. We will be looking very closely to see how the investigation goes. I hope the Turkish authorities will be able to investigate thoroughly," she said.

"The Russian charges against him, that came out of the foreign ministry that he was a spy, (are) categorically untrue. He was a British soldier," she added.

WITNESS
Syria's White Helmets
SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...hite-helmets-dead-turkey-191111133910573.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Russian army enters former US base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Some of the kids murdered by Khamenai aka Putin forces for fun yesterday and today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

co-founder White Helmets of Syria & ex-England Army officer James Le Mesurier found dead in Istanbul Turkey
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/11/11/610936/UK-Syria-White-Helmets-James-Lemesurier-dead-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Dont forget that the US govt gave white helmets at least $100m a few months ago. Make your conclusion.


yavar said:


> co-founder White Helmets of Syria & ex-England Army officer James Le Mesurier found dead in Istanbul Turkey
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/11/11/610936/UK-Syria-White-Helmets-James-Lemesurier-dead-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*Assad likens ‘suicide’ of White Helmets founder to EPSTEIN & other high-profile mystery deaths*

Syrian President Bashar Assad has scorned the official story of wealthy sex predator Jeffrey Epstein’s apparent suicide, suggesting that people like him, or the late White Helmets founder, knew too much for the rich and powerful.
Epstein “_was killed because he knew a lot of vital secrets connected with very important people in the British and American regimes, and possibly in other countries as well_,” Assad told Russian channel Rossiya-24 in an interview Thursday. 

Assad suggested that the convicted sex offender’s death was analogous to the unusual demise earlier this week of White Helmets founder James Le Mesurier, who allegedly jumped out of a window at his home in Turkey. Turkish police are treating Le Mesurier’s death as suicide.

https://www.rt.com/news/473579-assad-epstein-white-helmets-deaths/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

*18 civilians killed in terror attack in northern Syria*
*



*

At least 18 civilians were killed, 30 others were injured in a terrorist attack in northern Syria's al-Bab, which was liberated in an anti-terror operation carried out by the Turkish military.

The attack was carried out with a bomb-laden vehicle which exploded in the district's bus terminal, reports said.

Civilians who were injured in the attack were immediately taken to nearby hospitals, while local firefighter units extinguished the fire.

Buildings in the area were damaged in the explosion, reports said, adding that some vehicles also caught fire.

The Turkish Defense Ministry condemned the attack in a statement released on its official Twitter account.

Al-Bab, an important crossroads and settlement in northeastern Aleppo province, was liberated from the four-year-long cruel Daesh rule on Feb. 22, 2017, by the Turkish Armed Forces (TSK) and Free Syrian Army (FSA) fighters as part of the Operation Euphrates Shield launched on Aug. 24, 2016, to clear the terrorist group from Turkey's border regions. Due to its strategic importance, al-Bab witnessed the fiercest clashes between the Daesh terrorists and Turkish forces, especially at the Sheikh Aqeel district overlooking the town

https://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-t...ans-killed-in-terror-attack-in-northern-syria

The Kurds(backed by Iran and Saudi) are killing children again.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

So Sad .


----------



## Attila the Hun

*9 civilians killed, 10 injured by Russian airstrikes in Syria's Idlib*

*



*

In an area of northwestern Syria supposed to be free of acts of aggression, on Sunday at least nine civilians were killed and 10 injured in Russian airstrikes, a local civil defense agency said.

The Russian warplanes carried out airstrikes on the villages of Bsakla, Uraynibah and two other villages in the northwestern province of Idlib, according to the Syrian opposition's aircraft observatory.

The Assad regime also carried out mortar, gun, and rocket attacks in the Kafr Nabl district and three other villages of Idlib.

Following the airstrikes, civil defense teams launched search and rescue efforts.

The death toll from the attacks on residential areas in the Idlib de-escalation zone over the last month totals 75, including 13 children, said the White Helmets civil defense group.

Additionally, in the first half of November the attacks of the Assad regime and its supporter Russia have displaced some 40,000 civilians within the Idlib de-escalation zone, according to Syria's Response Coordination Group, a local NGO.

Turkey and Russia agreed last September to turn Idlib into a de-escalation zone where acts of aggression are expressly prohibited.

The Syrian regime and its allies, however, have consistently broken the terms of the cease-fire, launching frequent attacks inside the zone.

The de-escalation zone is currently home to some four million civilians, including hundreds of thousands displaced in recent years by regime forces from throughout the war-weary country.

Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests with unexpected ferocity.

Since then, hundreds of thousands of people have been killed and more than 10 million others displaced, according to UN officials.

http://www.anews.com.tr/middle-east...injured-by-russian-airstrikes-in-syrias-idlib


----------



## crigar

I never get it, in American or NATO airstrikes only terrorists die but every other nation whether it is Pakistan, Russia, Turkey or Syria, only civilians died how do they do that NATO must have some magical power.


----------



## Lincoln

crigar said:


> I never get it, in American or NATO airstrikes only terrorists die but every other nation whether it is Pakistan, Russia, Turkey or Syria, only civilians died how do they do that NATO must have some magical power.



Source is Turkish. Russians aren't saints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crigar

Alternatiiv said:


> Source is Turkish. Russians aren't saints.


Doesn't matter all these news agencies work for international thugs


----------



## Lincoln

crigar said:


> Doesn't matter all these news agencies work for international thugs



You are a delusional idiot. Syrian Government forces, Russian Army, NATO forces have been killing civilians since the whole conflict started. You're only turning a blind eye to it because for some reason you think NATO likes to kill civilians on purpose while Russians and the Syrian Government are God sent saints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crigar

Alternatiiv said:


> You are a delusional idiot. Syrian Government forces, Russian Army, NATO forces have been killing civilians since the whole conflict started. You're only turning a blind eye to it because for some reason you think NATO likes to kill civilians on purpose while Russians and the Syrian Government are God sent saints.


you are a dumb-*** idiot. first, go and read what I wrote then comment. I didn't say others are not killing civilians what I said media create a perception that nato strikes kill suspected terrorist rather than unarm civilians.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ‎

A genocide has been unleashed on the Syrian people. 




Attila the Hun said:


> *9 civilians killed, 10 injured by Russian airstrikes in Syria's Idlib*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> In an area of northwestern Syria supposed to be free of acts of aggression, on Sunday at least nine civilians were killed and 10 injured in Russian airstrikes, a local civil defense agency said.
> 
> The Russian warplanes carried out airstrikes on the villages of Bsakla, Uraynibah and two other villages in the northwestern province of Idlib, according to the Syrian opposition's aircraft observatory.
> 
> The Assad regime also carried out mortar, gun, and rocket attacks in the Kafr Nabl district and three other villages of Idlib.
> 
> Following the airstrikes, civil defense teams launched search and rescue efforts.
> 
> The death toll from the attacks on residential areas in the Idlib de-escalation zone over the last month totals 75, including 13 children, said the White Helmets civil defense group.
> 
> Additionally, in the first half of November the attacks of the Assad regime and its supporter Russia have displaced some 40,000 civilians within the Idlib de-escalation zone, according to Syria's Response Coordination Group, a local NGO.
> 
> Turkey and Russia agreed last September to turn Idlib into a de-escalation zone where acts of aggression are expressly prohibited.
> 
> The Syrian regime and its allies, however, have consistently broken the terms of the cease-fire, launching frequent attacks inside the zone.
> 
> The de-escalation zone is currently home to some four million civilians, including hundreds of thousands displaced in recent years by regime forces from throughout the war-weary country.
> 
> Syria has been locked in a vicious civil war since early 2011, when the regime cracked down on pro-democracy protests with unexpected ferocity.
> 
> Since then, hundreds of thousands of people have been killed and more than 10 million others displaced, according to UN officials.
> 
> http://www.anews.com.tr/middle-east...injured-by-russian-airstrikes-in-syrias-idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei celebrate World Children's Day.

First they murdered 5 children in Maarat an Numan.

Then they launched a Tochka ballistic missile at Qah refugee camp murdering dozens including many children.




















I honestly think these 3 are kind of vampires which need daily children blood to survive.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei celebrate World Children's Day.
> 
> First they murdered 5 children in Maarat an Numan.
> 
> Then they launched a Tochka ballistic missile at Qah refugee camp murdering dozens including many children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think these 3 are kind of vampires which need daily children blood to survive.




@500 you are A COMPLETE JOKE. LOOK AT YOUR DADDY US, which has killed over half a million people on its war on terror and you're on this thread acting as if you're so righteous? you're such a damn hypocrite. you always LIE LIE LIE and spin stories.
Before you show your ugly face here again lying about Assad killing "millions", YOU BETTER HAVE STATS to back it up.

*U.S. HAS SPENT SIX TRILLION DOLLARS ON WARS THAT KILLED HALF A MILLION PEOPLE SINCE 9/11, REPORT SAYS*
BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 11/14/18 AT 2:13 PM EST




Advertisement -1:-1
SHARE
WORLDINTERNATIONAL AFFAIRSUSDEATH9/11


The United States has spent nearly $6 trillion on wars that directly contributed to the deaths of around 500,000 peoplesince the 9/11 attacks of 2001.

Brown University's Watson Institute for International and Public Affairs published its annual "Costs of War" report Wednesday, taking into consideration the Pentagon's spending and its Overseas Contingency Operations account, as well as "war-related spending by the Department of State, past and obligated spending for war veterans' care, interest on the debt incurred to pay for the wars, and the prevention of and response to terrorism by the Department of Homeland Security."

The final count revealed, "The United States has appropriated and is obligated to spend an estimated $5.9 trillion (in current dollars) on the war on terror through Fiscal Year 2019, including direct war and war-related spending and obligations for future spending on post 9/11 war veterans."

"In sum, high costs in war and war-related spending pose a national security concern because they are unsustainable," the report concluded. "The public would be better served by increased transparency and by the development of a comprehensive strategy to end the wars and deal with other urgent national security priorities."





U.S. Marines with Weapons Company, 3rd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, attached to Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force, Crisis Response-Central Command fire 120-millimeter mortars in support of coalition efforts to defeat the Islamic State militant group at an undisclosed location in Syria, on September 10.CORPORAL GABINO PEREZ/U.S. MARINE CORPS/DEFENSE DEPARTMENT

Ads by scrollerads.com

The U.S. embarked on a global war on terror following the 9/11 attacks that killed nearly 3,000 and were orchestrated by Islamist militant group Al-Qaeda. Weeks later, the U.S. led an invasion of Afghanistan, which at the time was controlled by Al-Qaeda ally the Taliban. In March 2003, Washington overthrew Iraqi President Saddam Hussein, accusing him of developing weapons of mass destruction and harboring U.S.-designated terrorist organizations.

Despite initial quick victories there, the U.S. military has been plagued by ongoing insurgencies these two countries and expanded counterterrorism operations across the region, including Libya, Pakistan, Somalia and Yemen. In 2014, the U.S. gathered an international coalition to face the Islamic State militant group (ISIS), which arose out of a post-invasion Sunni Muslim insurgency in Iraq and spread to neighboring Syria and beyond.

Wednesday's report found that the "US military is conducting counterterror activities in 76 countries, or about 39 percent of the world's nations, vastly expanding [its mission] across the globe." In addition, these operations "have been accompanied by violations of human rights and civil liberties, in the US and abroad."


Overall, researchers estimated that "between 480,000 and 507,000 people have been killed in the United States' post-9/11 wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan." This toll "does not include the more than 500,000 deaths from the war in Syria, raging since 2011" when a West-backed rebel and jihadi uprising challenged the government, an ally of Russia and Iran. That same year, the U.S.-led NATO Western military alliance intervened in Libya and helped insurgents overthrow longtime leader Muammar el-Qaddafi, leaving the nation in an ongoing state of civil war.





A chart details the financial and human cost of the "War on Terror" since the deadly events of September 11, 2001. The toll of deaths may be much higher and is also compounded by hundreds of thousands killed by the side effects of such conflicts.WATSON INSTITUTE FOR INTERNATIONAL AND PUBLIC AFFAIRS/BROWN UNIVERSITY/STATISTA/NEWSWEEK
RELATED STORIES

U.S. Military Could Lose War to Russia, China: Report
Russia Says Working with U.S. in Syria Would Be 'Ideal'
Trump Saves $14 Million Canceling Korea War Games
The combined human cost for the U.S. throughout its actions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Pakistan was 6,951 troops, 21 civilians and 7,820 contractors.

"While we often know how many US soldiers die, most other numbers are to a degree uncertain. Indeed, we may never know the total direct death toll in these wars. For example, tens of thousands of civilians may have died in retaking Mosul and other cities from ISIS but their bodies have likely not been recovered," the report noted.

"In addition, this tally does not include 'indirect deaths.' Indirect harm occurs when wars' destruction leads to long term, 'indirect,' consequences for people's health in war zones, for example because of loss of access to food, water, health facilities, electricity or other infrastructure," it added.

In February, President Donald Trump estimated that "we have spent $7 trillion in the Middle East," saying "what a mistake" it was. Weeks later, he reportedly told his military advisers to prepare a plan to withdraw from Syria as the war against ISIS entered its final phases, though senior Washington officials have since expanded the U.S. mission— considered illegal by the Syrian government and its allies—to include countering Iran and its allies.

_This article has been updated to include a Statista chart detailing the findings of the Watson Institute for International and Public Affairs' study._

https://www.newsweek.com/us-spent-six-trillion-wars-killed-half-million-1215588


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500 you are A COMPLETE JOKE. LOOK AT YOUR DADDY US, which has killed over half a million people on its war on terror and you're on this thread acting as if you're so righteous? you're such a damn hypocrite. you always LIE LIE LIE and spin stories.
> Before you show your ugly face here again lying about Assad killing "millions", YOU BETTER HAVE STATS to back it up.
> 
> *U.S. HAS SPENT SIX TRILLION DOLLARS ON WARS THAT KILLED HALF A MILLION PEOPLE SINCE 9/11, REPORT SAYS*
> BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 11/14/18 AT 2:13 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisement -1:-1
> SHARE
> WORLDINTERNATIONAL AFFAIRSUSDEATH9/11
> 
> 
> The United States has spent nearly $6 trillion on wars that directly contributed to the deaths of around 500,000 peoplesince the 9/11 attacks of 2001.
> 
> Brown University's Watson Institute for International and Public Affairs published its annual "Costs of War" report Wednesday, taking into consideration the Pentagon's spending and its Overseas Contingency Operations account, as well as "war-related spending by the Department of State, past and obligated spending for war veterans' care, interest on the debt incurred to pay for the wars, and the prevention of and response to terrorism by the Department of Homeland Security."
> 
> The final count revealed, "The United States has appropriated and is obligated to spend an estimated $5.9 trillion (in current dollars) on the war on terror through Fiscal Year 2019, including direct war and war-related spending and obligations for future spending on post 9/11 war veterans."
> 
> "In sum, high costs in war and war-related spending pose a national security concern because they are unsustainable," the report concluded. "The public would be better served by increased transparency and by the development of a comprehensive strategy to end the wars and deal with other urgent national security priorities."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Marines with Weapons Company, 3rd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, attached to Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force, Crisis Response-Central Command fire 120-millimeter mortars in support of coalition efforts to defeat the Islamic State militant group at an undisclosed location in Syria, on September 10.CORPORAL GABINO PEREZ/U.S. MARINE CORPS/DEFENSE DEPARTMENT
> 
> Ads by scrollerads.com
> 
> The U.S. embarked on a global war on terror following the 9/11 attacks that killed nearly 3,000 and were orchestrated by Islamist militant group Al-Qaeda. Weeks later, the U.S. led an invasion of Afghanistan, which at the time was controlled by Al-Qaeda ally the Taliban. In March 2003, Washington overthrew Iraqi President Saddam Hussein, accusing him of developing weapons of mass destruction and harboring U.S.-designated terrorist organizations.
> 
> Despite initial quick victories there, the U.S. military has been plagued by ongoing insurgencies these two countries and expanded counterterrorism operations across the region, including Libya, Pakistan, Somalia and Yemen. In 2014, the U.S. gathered an international coalition to face the Islamic State militant group (ISIS), which arose out of a post-invasion Sunni Muslim insurgency in Iraq and spread to neighboring Syria and beyond.
> 
> Wednesday's report found that the "US military is conducting counterterror activities in 76 countries, or about 39 percent of the world's nations, vastly expanding [its mission] across the globe." In addition, these operations "have been accompanied by violations of human rights and civil liberties, in the US and abroad."
> 
> 
> Overall, researchers estimated that "between 480,000 and 507,000 people have been killed in the United States' post-9/11 wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan." This toll "does not include the more than 500,000 deaths from the war in Syria, raging since 2011" when a West-backed rebel and jihadi uprising challenged the government, an ally of Russia and Iran. That same year, the U.S.-led NATO Western military alliance intervened in Libya and helped insurgents overthrow longtime leader Muammar el-Qaddafi, leaving the nation in an ongoing state of civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chart details the financial and human cost of the "War on Terror" since the deadly events of September 11, 2001. The toll of deaths may be much higher and is also compounded by hundreds of thousands killed by the side effects of such conflicts.WATSON INSTITUTE FOR INTERNATIONAL AND PUBLIC AFFAIRS/BROWN UNIVERSITY/STATISTA/NEWSWEEK
> RELATED STORIES
> 
> U.S. Military Could Lose War to Russia, China: Report
> Russia Says Working with U.S. in Syria Would Be 'Ideal'
> Trump Saves $14 Million Canceling Korea War Games
> The combined human cost for the U.S. throughout its actions in Afghanistan, Iraq and Pakistan was 6,951 troops, 21 civilians and 7,820 contractors.
> 
> "While we often know how many US soldiers die, most other numbers are to a degree uncertain. Indeed, we may never know the total direct death toll in these wars. For example, tens of thousands of civilians may have died in retaking Mosul and other cities from ISIS but their bodies have likely not been recovered," the report noted.
> 
> "In addition, this tally does not include 'indirect deaths.' Indirect harm occurs when wars' destruction leads to long term, 'indirect,' consequences for people's health in war zones, for example because of loss of access to food, water, health facilities, electricity or other infrastructure," it added.
> 
> In February, President Donald Trump estimated that "we have spent $7 trillion in the Middle East," saying "what a mistake" it was. Weeks later, he reportedly told his military advisers to prepare a plan to withdraw from Syria as the war against ISIS entered its final phases, though senior Washington officials have since expanded the U.S. mission— considered illegal by the Syrian government and its allies—to include countering Iran and its allies.
> 
> _This article has been updated to include a Statista chart detailing the findings of the Watson Institute for International and Public Affairs' study._
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/us-spent-six-trillion-wars-killed-half-million-1215588


Half trillion.

There are two biggest genocides made in Greater Middle East:

1) Afghanistan by Russia.






2) Syria by Iran and Russia:


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Half trillion.
> 
> There are two biggest genocides made in Greater Middle East:
> 
> 1) Afghanistan by Russia.
> 
> View attachment 591643
> 
> 
> 2) Syria by Iran and Russia:
> 
> View attachment 591644


SHow me stats showing/deducing how many "civilians "Assad killed! All you're doing is showing me a drop in population, which =/= # of people Assad killed. you need to GFOH with your manipulative propaganda BS. i hope at the minimum you get paid to do that.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> SHow me stats showing/deducing how many "civilians "Assad killed! All you're doing is showing me a drop in population, which =/= # of people Assad killed. you need to GFOH with your manipulative propaganda BS. i hope at the minimum you get paid to do that.


Assad strategy is indiscriminate bomb rebel areas until everyone flee, die or submit (after submission people are killed and tortured). Thats 100% war crime terror and genocide. For 8 years he with his friends Khamenai and Putin bomb towns and villages on daily basis. Hospitals, bakeries, water facilities are deliberately targeted. 

More than half million were murdered, more than 12 million were forced to flee from their homes, more than 1 million died as result of scorched earth policies. 

You keep apologizing terror and genocide.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assad strategy is indiscriminate bomb rebel areas until everyone flee, die or submit (after submission people are killed and tortured). Thats 100% war crime terror and genocide. For 8 years he with his friends Khamenai and Putin bomb towns and villages on daily basis. Hospitals, bakeries, water facilities are deliberately targeted.
> 
> More than half million were murdered, more than 12 million were forced to flee from their homes, more than 1 million died as result of scorched earth policies.
> 
> You keep apologizing terror and genocide.


You're just blowing hot air. you still have no statistics to back up your propaganda claim from your cyber IDF base you're paid to propagate lies from.

i swear, you are a very suspicious person because you ONLY talk about certain things and thats it. you have NEVER said 1 word about Israel's support for "islamist" rebels in Syria even though we have seen pictures of captured weapons with Hebrew markings on it. you have no credibility bro. you just spew LIES LIES LIES.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> You're just blowing hot air. you still have no statistics to back up your propaganda claim from your cyber IDF base you're paid to propagate lies from.
> 
> i swear, you are a very suspicious person because you ONLY talk about certain things and thats it. you have NEVER said 1 word about Israel's support for "islamist" rebels in Syria even though we have seen pictures of captured weapons with Hebrew markings on it. you have no credibility bro. you just spew LIES LIES LIES.


I brought u clear numbers. I brought population drop as result of slaughter. Such a large scale slaughter happened only in 2 ME countries: Afghanistan and Syria.

You keep supporting terror, war crimes and genocide.


----------



## 500

Khamenaist mercenary eliminated in Idlib.






Tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty. But Khamenaists are sending billions of $$$ to slaughter poor people of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

NYT investigation, how Russia deliberately strikes civilian neighborhoods, including double tap strike to kill rescue workers:


NYT investigation how Russia deliberately strikes hospitals:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/13/world/middleeast/russia-bombing-syrian-hospitals.html


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> Khamenaist mercenary eliminated in Idlib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty. But Khamenaists are sending billions of $$$ to slaughter poor people of Syria.


Nonsense. Israel spends..20 billion dollars on military while their population is 8 million.
Iran spends the same amount with a population of 85 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Nonsense. Israel spends..20 billion dollars on military while their population is 8 million.
> Iran spends the same amount with a population of 85 million.


1) Iran is totalitarian dictatorship. No one knows their real spends.
2) I did not talk abut military spends but about spends on Assad and other terrorist. 

Hass town leveled to the ground. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201149284248424448
Khamenai aka Putin follow salami strategy: cut piece by piece. Level one town then move to another until nothing left standing. They slaughtered half million and kicked to streets 12 million people in order that one inbred dictator could sit on his throne.


----------



## TruthHurtz

500 said:


> 1) Iran is totalitarian dictatorship. No one knows their real spends.
> 2) I did not talk abut military spends but about spends on Assad and other terrorist.
> 
> Hass town leveled to the ground.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201149284248424448
> Khamenai aka Putin follow salami strategy: cut piece by piece. Level one town then move to another until nothing left standing. They slaughtered half million and kicked to streets 12 million people in order that one inbred dictator could sit on his throne.



Your states existence is subsidised by the west, without the billions we send annually you'd fold like a lawn chair and your military would crumble. Get off your high horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

TruthHurtz said:


> Your states existence is subsidised by the west, without the billions we send annually you'd fold like a lawn chair and your military would crumble. Get off your high horse.


Israel won 1948 and 1967 wars without any "foreign billions". Truth hurts i know.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty. But Khamenaists are sending billions of $$$ to slaughter poor people of Syria.


How are you Mr. Bullshiter??







Iran is one of least poverty countries in the world.

https://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=69

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_percentage_of_population_living_in_poverty

Recent protests in Iran were because of increase in gasoline price yet Iran provides one of the cheapest gasoline price in the world.


----------



## TruthHurtz

500 said:


> Israel won 1948 and 1967 wars without any "foreign billions". Truth hurts i know.



Congratulations you held off disorganised Bedouins with little foreign assistance, any half-competent militia can do that (see Houthis). Now try maintaining your high techie-techie military without the billions in foreign aid that the west bestows upon you every year.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Tens of millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty. But Khamenaists are sending billions of $$$ to slaughter poor people of Syria.


Quds total budget per year is around $250 M.

https://www.iiss.org/blogs/military-balance/2018/11/decode-iran-defence-spending

America’s defence budget is around 1$ T.

1 T / 250 M = *4000 times*


----------



## 500

TruthHurtz said:


> Congratulations you held off disorganised Bedouins with little foreign assistance, any half-competent militia can do that (see Houthis). Now try maintaining your high techie-techie military without the billions in foreign aid that the west bestows upon you every year.


U contradict urself. First u claim that Israel cant survive without foreign billions then u claim that Israeli enemies are "disorganized Bedouins" that anyone can defeat with ease.



Aramagedon said:


> How are you Mr. Bullshiter??
> 
> View attachment 592338
> 
> 
> Iran is one of least poverty countries in the world.
> 
> https://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=69
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_percentage_of_population_living_in_poverty
> 
> Recent protests in Iran were because of increase in gasoline price yet Iran provides one of the cheapest gasoline price in the world.
> 
> View attachment 592339


Minimun wage in Iran is around 120$ a month. That's very poor.


Today Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai 

Bombed market in Maarat an Numan.
Bombed market in Sarakib
Bombed Idlib city.

at least 17 civilians murdered.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> U contradict urself. First u claim that Israel cant survive without foreign billions then u claim that Israeli enemies are "disorganized Bedouins" that anyone can defeat with ease.
> 
> 
> Minimun wage in Iran is around 120$ a month. That's very poor.
> 
> 
> Today Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai
> 
> Bombed market in Maarat an Numan.
> Bombed market in Sarakib
> Bombed Idlib city.
> 
> at least 17 civilians murdered.




These bombing are response to what crazy wahabis do. If they surrender and deliver their weapons war will end over a midnight.


----------



## vostok

Uran-9 in Syria.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201178733345988608


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I brought u clear numbers. I brought population drop as result of slaughter. Such a large scale slaughter happened only in 2 ME countries: Afghanistan and Syria.
> 
> You keep supporting terror, war crimes and genocide.


Migration.
You knew by your logic in 1948 Israel slaughtered half the population of Palestine.



500 said:


> Today Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai
> 
> Bombed market in Maarat an Numan.
> Bombed market in Sarakib
> Bombed Idlib city.
> 
> at least 17 civilians murdered.


Again I must inform you that khamenei still don't have any bombing capability in Syria only some small 25kg smart bomb that were never get used against bazarrs and civilians .


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Migration.
> You knew by your logic in 1948 Israel slaughtered half the population of Palestine.


Actually Palestine population did not change much, they just moved from one region to another. And ot was result of panic mostly caused by false rumors. Israel had very weak air force and artillery then. 

In Syria is systematic campaign for years of eradication. 



> Again I must inform you that khamenei still don't have any bombing capability in Syria only some small 25kg smart bomb that were never get used against bazarrs and civilians .


Here a scene from today:






Iranian Ababil drone and then helicopter drops barrel bombs.

Imagine you found 3 guys who raped and then cut to pieces little girl. Would it matter to u who was raping, who was holding and who was cutting? Khamenai-Assad-Putin are one axis force in Syria. They have different specialization (Khamenai mostly provides mercenaries, money, oil, Russia mostly provides arms, money and pilots..) but overall they are one axis and share responsibility for all crimes commited by each other.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Actually Palestine population did not change much, they just moved from one region to another. And ot was result of panic mostly caused by false rumors. Israel had very weak air force and artillery then.


In Syria they also moved from one region to another region. It happen thebother region is in neighboring countries or in many cases in neighboring continent And Palestine lost 600000 people or half its population.



500 said:


> Iranian Ababil drone and then helicopter drops barrel bombs.
> 
> Imagine you found 3 guys who raped and then cut to pieces little girl. Would it matter to u who was raping, who was holding and who was cutting? Khamenai-Assad-Putin are one axis force in Syria. They have different specialization (Khamenai mostly provides mercenaries, money, oil, Russia mostly provides arms, money and pilots..) but overall they are one axis and share responsibility for all crimes commited by each other.


Also ababil don't have much strike capabilities and you really don't need any reconnaissance for dropping barrel bomb . in fact it's somehow against the propose


----------



## polanski

Israeli Kamikaze Drones Are Destroying Russian-made Air Defense Systems in Syria: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ng-russian-made-air-defense-systems-in-syria/


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> In Syria they also moved from one region to another region. It happen thebother region is in neighboring countries or in many cases in neighboring continent And Palestine lost 600000 people or half its population.


Actually less than 250,000. As I said Israel had very weak artillery and air force then. They fled because of false rumors and calls to leave.

In 2006 Nasrallah called Israeli Arabs to leave Haifa. But this time no one listened him.



> Also ababil don't have much strike capabilities and you really don't need any reconnaissance for dropping barrel bomb . in fact it's somehow against the propose


They spot people gatherings to maximize number of killed.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Actually less than 250,000. As I said Israel had very weak artillery and air force then. They fled because of false rumors and calls to leave.
> 
> In 2006 Nasrallah called Israeli Arabs to leave Haifa. But this time no one listened him.
> 
> 
> They spot people gatherings to maximize number of killed.


did Atilla had artillery or air-force ? Did Genghis Khan had any of them ? honestly you really don't need them to commit Holocaust . (I'm sure you are very well aware that in Holocaust weapon of choice was not Artillery or Air-force)



500 said:


> They spot people gatherings to maximize number of killed.


the helicopter that throw them have far better equipment for spotting.


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> did Atilla had artillery or air-force ? Did Genghis Khan had any of them ? honestly you really don't need them to commit Holocaust . (I'm sure you are very well aware that in Holocaust weapon of choice was not Artillery or Air-force)


These were strongest armies of the world? like US army today. While Israel in 1948 had small poorly armed rag tag militias.



> the helicopter that throw them have far better equipment for spotting.


No. Plus helicopter scares people.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> These were strongest armies of the world? like US army today. While Israel in 1948 had small poorly armed rag tag militias.


Not strongest ,they were the armies willing to commit to their goals .


500 said:


> No. Plus helicopter scares people.


Well they have to use them to drop the bombs .if they are going to scare they also scare at the time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Not strongest ,they were the armies willing to commit to their goals .


Gengis Khan army was strongest in the world hands down. Atilla first or second at least.



> Well they have to use them to drop the bombs .if they are going to scare they also scare at the time .


Assad needs to spot and destroy any sign of normal life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203346496583802880
Today another 22 civilians were slaughtered by your mercenaries and friends. 100% pure terrorism.

All that daily systematic slaughter of millions is in order that one inbred dictator could sit on his thrown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Gengis Khan army was strongest in the world hands down. Atilla first or second at least.


Their number or equipment didn't make them strong their willingness to fight make them so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> Their number or equipment didn't make them strong their willingness to fight make them so.


Numbers and equipment extremely matter too. 

Khamenai aka Putin aka Assad mercenaries destroyed chicken farm in Idlib:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203656618975678464
They destroy any sign of normality their aim is to slaughter and expel anyone who does not bow to inbred dictator Assad.

Another cargo plane sent from Khamenai to Assad:







More tools of murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Khamenai aka Putin aka Assad mercenaries destroyed chicken farm in Idlib:


as always you fail to see that khamenei is not part of the operation otherwise it has been finished ages ago

and kharazmshah army was more numerous and well equipped than Mongolian army but they lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

500 said:


> These were strongest armies of the world? like US army today. While Israel in 1948 had small poorly armed rag tag militias.
> 
> 
> No. Plus helicopter scares people.



A lot of those rag tags were ex-military from British and Allied forces — and highly trained not rag tag by any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Hack-Hook said:


> Their number or equipment didn't make them strong their willingness to fight make them so.


Seems someone needs to read history of mongol warfare.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rukarl said:


> Seems someone needs to read history of mongol warfare.


So yo claim Mongols army was more numerous and better equipped than let say khawrazmshah army ?


----------



## Rukarl

Hack-Hook said:


> So yo claim Mongols army was more numerous and better equipped than let say khawrazmshah army ?


Better equiped. This is some basic warfare history knowledge....


----------



## Bogeyman

The United States is about to sanction Assad, Russia and Iran for Syrian war crimes
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...sanction-assad-russia-iran-syrian-war-crimes/


----------



## 500

Flourishing town of Kafranbel turned into a ghost town by Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205687547877298178
Thats their strategy is to destroy one town after another until no one left. The only crime of Kafranbel people is that they refused to bow to sadistic dictator Assad.



Hack-Hook said:


> as always you fail to see that khamenei is not part of the operation otherwise it has been finished ages ago


I already answered it:

Imagine you found 3 guys who raped and then cut to pieces little girl. Would it matter to u who was raping, who was holding and who was cutting? Khamenai-Assad-Putin are one axis force in Syria. They have different specialization (Khamenai mostly provides mercenaries, money, oil, Russia mostly provides arms, money and pilots..) but overall they are one axis and share responsibility for all crimes commited by each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Flourishing town of Kafranbel turned into a ghost town by Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205687547877298178
> Thats their strategy is to destroy one town after another until no one left. The only crime of Kafranbel people is that they refused to bow to sadistic dictator Assad.
> 
> 
> I already answered it:
> 
> Imagine you found 3 guys who raped and then cut to pieces little girl. Would it matter to u who was raping, who was holding and who was cutting? Khamenai-Assad-Putin are one axis force in Syria. They have different specialization (Khamenai mostly provides mercenaries, money, oil, Russia mostly provides arms, money and pilots..) but overall they are one axis and share responsibility for all crimes commited by each other.


To the court it matter a lot .
By the way latest operation iran is not doing the raping ,is not holding the victim and is not looking out for security forces.
In fact it's not doing anything . and for the record the raping is done by the terrorists who take the civillian as hostages . they could act as how syrian army did and pull out of the area which were under attack to divert the fire away from civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> To the court it matter a lot .


For me absolutely not.



> By the way latest operation iran is not doing the raping ,is not holding the victim and is not looking out for security forces.


1) Without your support of Assad these daily sadistic bombings wont be possible.
2) You can stop it any second. Instead you support it, both materially and verbally.

This is what your mercenaries did in Syria.






Even ISIS did not do such thing, you are no better than Nazis, just much more coward and hypocrite.



> In fact it's not doing anything . and for the record the raping is done by the terrorists who take the civillian as hostages . they could act as how syrian army did and pull out of the area which were under attack to divert the fire away from civilians.


Indiscriminate bombings are terrorism no matter what the cause. There were no even military targets in Kafranbel. It was peaceful town far from frontlines. You keep justifying terrorism. Sick and disgusting.

PS. your agent Corbyn is thrown to trash.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> For me absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 1) Without your support of Assad these daily sadistic bombings wont be possible.
> 2) You can stop it any second. Instead you support it, both materially and verbally.
> 
> This is what your mercenaries did in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even ISIS did not do such thing, you are no better than Nazis, just much more coward and hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Indiscriminate bombings are terrorism no matter what the cause. There were no even military targets in Kafranbel. It was peaceful town far from frontlines. You keep justifying terrorism. Sick and disgusting.
> 
> PS. your agent Corbyn is thrown to trash.


you put on rape example , let me put another example.
some terrorist take hostage some civilian and snipe other people from the safety of human wall . is collateral damage in dealing with them acceptable or the security force must seat on his *** do nothing . 

and eating boiling water seasoned with cumin and salt for breakfast . please one time try it to see how much truth is in that article.

by the way if there was no military target there why the forces simply did not march into the city ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*New leaks provide further evidence that OPCW suppressed & altered findings on Douma ‘chemical attack’*

In a memo addressed to OPCW Director General Fernando Arias, one scientist who participated in the OPCW’s fact finding mission (FFM) wrote that there are _“about 20 inspectors who have expressed concern”_ over how the OPCW presented its findings on the alleged Syrian chemical attack. According to the memorandum, the organization’s final report does not reflect the FFM’s findings, presented in their interim report, which is also part of the new document dump.

The new documents, released by WikiLeaks, are the latest evidence undermining the OPCW’s final report on the Syrian attack.

The memo goes on to state that the final report _“does not reflect the views of all the team members that deployed to Douma.”_ In fact, the team on the ground in Douma was apparently excluded from drafting the final report – only one member of the fact finding mission, a paramedic, directly contributed. The final document was instead authored by a separate group that had operated from _“Country X,”_ believed to be Turkey.

The team’s findings, outlined in their preliminary report, illustrate some of these inconsistencies. For example, the team expressed uncertainty about the origin of the cylinders which were allegedly used to release chlorine. Washington and its allies claim that the cylinders were dropped from the sky, pointing to Damascus as the culprit.

However, the original interim report said that there was no strong evidence to support this theory. In fact, a follow-up investigation into the matter concluded that it was more likely that the cylinders _“were manually placed… rather than being delivered from aircraft.”

https://www.rt.com/news/475926-opcw-leaks-report-syria-chemical/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you put on rape example


Yes. You, Assad and Putin are collaborators in rape and slaughter of millions. I dont give a damn who is raping, who is holding, who is cutting to pieces and who watches around. ALl are equal scum for me. 



> , let me put another example.
> some terrorist take hostage some civilian and snipe other people from the safety of human wall . is collateral damage in dealing with them acceptable or the security force must seat on his *** do nothing .


You mix up with Gaza where your agents are firing rockets at civilians from dense populated areas.







No one fired any rockets from Maarat an Numan of Khan Sheikhun which u are leveled to he ground. Simply your strategy is to exterminate everyone who does not bow to corrupt inbred dictator Assad.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Yes. You, Assad and Putin are collaborators in rape and slaughter of millions. I dont give a damn who is raping, who is holding, who is cutting to pieces and who watches around. ALl are equal scum for me.
> 
> 
> You mix up with Gaza where your agents are firing rockets at civilians from dense populated areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one fired any rockets from Maarat an Numan of Khan Sheikhun which u are leveled to he ground. Simply your strategy is to exterminate everyone who does not bow to corrupt inbred dictator Assad.


you deny it because after al , its your guys who are on the receiving end of the beating .you think we already forgot your ties with Al-Nusra front

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> you deny it because after al


I deny your sick excuses to barrel bomb millions of civilians. 



> , its your guys who are on the receiving end of the beating .you think we already forgot your ties with Al-Nusra front


So millions of Muslims who are barrel bombed are my guys? Thanks for confirming once again that Khomeinism noting but weird sadistic sect.


----------



## 500

Assad Khamenai Putin criminal coalition murdered three girls today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206999043886526464
Overall they killed 25 civilians. Just for fun.


----------



## 500

Assad-Putin-Khamenai criminal coalition started massive extermination campaign yesterday. Bodies of civilians lie in streets people buried alive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207363440798568448
Large town Maarat an Numan 20 km from the frontline destroyed and depopulated (after destruction and depopulation of Khan Shaikhoun, Has, Kafranbel and many other towns in previous monthes).


----------



## 925boy

Hack-Hook said:


> you deny it because after al , its your guys who are on the receiving end of the beating .you think we already forgot your ties with Al-Nusra front


Regarding these fake "human rights warriors", the common pattern in ANY war these days is that those who shout about human rights are usually either losing the war, OR/AND using it as media+ psychological propaganda warfare against their enemies. @500 is doing both in this situation.



500 said:


> Assad Khamenai Putin criminal coalition murdered three girls today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206999043886526464
> Overall they killed 25 civilians. Just for fun.


Dont tell me these are those WHITE HELMETS???? you are a joker bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Regarding these fake "human rights warriors", the common pattern in ANY war these days is that those who shout about human rights are usually either losing the war, OR/AND using it as media+ psychological propaganda warfare against their enemies. @500 is doing both in this situation.
> 
> 
> Dont tell me these are those WHITE HELMETS???? you are a joker bro.


Fact: Assad-Putin-Khamenai coalition are indiscriminately bombing civilians on systematic daily basis.
Fact: This is a war crime, terror and genocide.

You are apologizing their actions, thus you are a terror and genocide supporter. Part of their blood is on your hands too.


----------



## 500

Assad Putin Khamenai criminal coalition is cluster bombing Maarat an Numan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207776633677123590
There are still poor people who are trapped there no money even to flee to mood tents in freezing cold:


----------



## 500

2 months ago Maarat an Numan was a crowded city, now its a pile of rubble.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209056114056273920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Idlib is falling

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209226086539812865with humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Maarat an Numan 

September 2018:





December 2019:





Poor people, they trusted Erdogan, but he sold them to Putin for an icecream


----------



## Rukarl

500 said:


> Poor people, they trusted Erdogan, but he sold them to Putin for an icecream


Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

500 said:


> Maarat an Numan
> 
> September 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor people, they trusted Erdogan, but he sold them to Putin for an icecream



When this man cry for USA and NATO backed terrorist then i think yes Russia Iran and Syria do proper work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> Poor people, they trusted Erdogan, but he sold them to Putin for an icecream


You seem to hate him so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 500

VBIED explodes in occupied by Assadists village Jirzanez:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209551567457787904
The reason it could easily enter village center is seen on 0:22







Assadists were busy stealing refrigerators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209957141370548229There's a big wave of refugees forming. Look carefully of this crowd because all these people will directly go to Europe. Turkey will provide every convenience for transitions.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209957141370548229There's a big wave of refugees forming. Look carefully of this crowd because all these people will directly go to Europe. Turkey will provide every convenience for transitions.



Eastern European border guards shoot illegals who try to enter. It's their right to protect their borders.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Taking down the bad guys. @500 @vostok @925boy @Yaseen1 @seven0seven

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211261009689751552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211689888392896518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211748266007842817


----------



## mike2000 is back

dBSPL said:


> Idlib is falling
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209226086539812865with humanity


WOW.....Don't mess with Russia. They don't discriminate and they are ruthless. Ask Eastern European countries or Chechen's about how they were slaughtered indiscriminately. They will tell you TO NEVER MESS WITH THE BEAR.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211994740016726016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211994911362441216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211634123464462336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211629912093843456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212318465450795008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212349019525128192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212372224973377539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212468000625975297


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212078204502052864


----------



## 500

Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin criminal coalition bombed school with Tochka missile on first day of 2020. Killing 6 children, female teacher and another woman.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin criminal coalition bombed school with Tochka missile on first day of 2020. Killing 6 children, female teacher and another woman.



Way more than 6.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212722312757284864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212716317091991552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212678971931971585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212757830698242048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212685231259553792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212812662779863040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212812933643853831

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212758888170344449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212730184446697472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213175727052525570


----------



## dBSPL

Maarat El Numan is dying. Slowly but surely...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213389335137046530
Joint military action of Iran and Russia's bombing operations on urban areas without any precision. Like they did in Aleppo. Like US did before at many muslim cities..


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213430695802155008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213468770360078337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213392161724682241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213459069903802370

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213391536420868096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213259867730796545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213423812194127872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213790162213330945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213782413907841025


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213892996846030848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213881482441351175


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214031323905458182


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213987019149447168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213971747738918912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214260962636783619


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214543730079866881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214584076348350464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214983061852631040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215743440673296384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215749873238204416


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215785408983904257


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Almost a decade since the start of this war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

camelguy said:


> Almost a decade since the start of this war



Meh. It's hardly a war in the traditional sense of the word. An insurgency at best.


----------



## 500

Old man crying over little girl crushed by a block. Overall Assad-Khamenei-Putin criminal coalition murdered 17 civilians in Idlib.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216013267828727809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Yesterday Erdogan threatened Assad with military force if he does not respect a cease fire in Idlib:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217014576258088960
Today Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai coalition bombed market in Idlib CITY killing at least 10 and then leveled residential building there killing at least 8.
















Other towns all over Idlib were also bombed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217385894124105729
After buying S-400 Erdogan officially became a joke. Putin and Assad openly humiliate him.


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> After buying S-400 Erdogan officially became a joke. Putin and Assad openly humiliate him.


Unlike Israel, Turkey isn't a parasite state that plays freely from the safety of protection, and assistance. Time will answer parasites like yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

bsruzm said:


> Unlike Israel, Turkey isn't a parasite state that plays freely from the safety of protection, and assistance. Time will answer parasites like yourself.


Ur cursing shows inly frustration. Meanwhile hundreds of thousands refugees continue to flee, now in Aleppo.

Overall since Erdogan signed safe zone agreement with Putin over million people were cleansed and slaughtered by Putin.

Israeli F-35 freely bomb Assad near S-400 and S-300 and Erdogan remained with useless S-400.


----------



## bsruzm

500 said:


> Ur cursing shows inly frustration. Meanwhile hundreds of thousands refugees continue to flee, now in Aleppo.
> 
> Overall since Erdogan signed safe zone agreement with Putin over million people were cleansed and slaughtered by Putin.
> 
> Israeli F-35 freely bomb Assad near S-400 and S-300 and Erdogan remained with useless S-400.


Freely, it is more about Israeli diplomacy. Frustration, not as much as yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Austin Powers said:


> Meh. It's hardly a war in the traditional sense of the word. An insurgency at best.


I wish your family gets involved in such insurgency too. I can only imagine how degenerate your father must be to raise a rat like you.


----------



## HannibalBarca

3rd Act of the Syrian Revolution has begun...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Abdullah said:


> I wish your family gets involved in such insurgency too. I can only imagine how degenerate your father must be to raise a rat like you.



Supa Pawa Rasha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The Russian air force and Syrian regime forces killed 35 civilians in western Aleppo & Idlib today. 11 in Kafr Ta'al, 9 in Kafr Nouran and 9 Maardabseh. In Kafr Nouran, Russian incendiary munition burned the victims alive. You can find the graphic videos by searching كفر نوران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

500 said:


> The Russian air force and Syrian regime forces killed 35 civilians in western Aleppo & Idlib today. 11 in Kafr Ta'al, 9 in Kafr Nouran and 9 Maardabseh. In Kafr Nouran, Russian incendiary munition burned the victims alive. You can find the graphic videos by searching كفر نوران




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219886493843456001
It is not clear whether is harder in Idlib... to die or to live... There is no need to translate what the Syrian mother says, even though no one hears this is an understandable what she saying to the world.


----------



## 500

Maarat an Nouman:

May 2018:





May 2019:





Dec 2019:





Putin and Khamenai stole money from their poor, used these money to slaughter and displace hundreds of thousands Syrians. And all this in order that corrupt inbred dictator could add some more ruins to his failed Alawi empire.


----------



## islamrules2020

HannibalBarca said:


> 3rd Act of the Syrian Revolution has begun...


what do u mean ? didn't Putin won the war ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

islamrules2020 said:


> what do u mean ? didn't Putin won the war ?


The Dog is gonna be eaten by his own...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

HannibalBarca said:


> The Dog is gonna be eaten by his own...


yes, they think putin has won, little that they know, this war ends with the greatest geopolitical event the world will face since the WW2.


----------



## 500

*I’m a doctor who’s seen the world’s worst humanitarian crises – but the suffering I’ve seen in Syria is unprecedented*

I stood in the muddy field of one of the 1,150 camps for the internally displaced people in Idlib. It was raining and the mud was a couple of feet deep. It’s very cold here in January, but children were walking in light shoes and slippers. 

Just three weeks before my medical mission, there was another large displacement of Syrian civilians. I wondered how would people live inside these tents in the blistering weather. Ali, a 10-year-old boy, told me he dreams of living in a warm house once again, that prospect remains a distant possibility. 

After nine years of suffering, it looks as if the international community and the United Nations have left the Syrian people on their own. Even proper tents to give some warmth, usually provided by UNHCR, were not available when I was there. 

In the last month, 359,000 civilians, including 165,000 children, have been displaced and more than 60 hospitals have been bombed since May 2019.

https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...isis-un-aid-humanitarian-doctor-a9294231.html



islamrules2020 said:


> what do u mean ? didn't Putin won the war ?


Putin got just ruins. Now he needs to pay billions of dollars each year to Assad merely to prolong his agony. Once he stops paying Assad will collapse. If u consider it a victory then its a victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51221225

40 bastards dispatched to hell by Muajideens. It is well over due since so many civilians been martyred in Idlib by bombings.

In Idlib 76 percent are women and children. May Allah help brave men who are defending their families against tyrants and their filthy sectarian supporters. 

I hope some Ruski dogs taste the hell soon.


----------



## islamrules2020

Malik Abdullah said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-51221225


"*The EU* will keep *the sanctions* against the Assad regime (*Sham*) under review as long as these brutal attacks continue," it added.
u know what this means, everything is going according to Allah's plan


----------



## Malik Alpha

islamrules2020 said:


> "*The EU* will keep *the sanctions* against the Assad regime (*Sham*) under review as long as these brutal attacks continue," it added.
> u know what this means, everything is going according to Allah's plan


What are you trying to imply? I dont understand..
EU and US dont give a crap as long as Muslims are dying. The way US shook hands with Russians when Turks were giving a safe haven to Syrians in their own country tells alot about this game of hypocrisy going on in Syria.
Now if you worship some other being whos plan is to make millions of Syrians suffer by the hand of a fking rat like Assad then sorry to break it to you, you are worshipping the devil not Allah.


----------



## islamrules2020

Malik Abdullah said:


> What are you trying to imply? I dont understand..
> EU and US dont give a crap as long as Muslims are dying. The way US shook hands with Russians when Turks were giving a safe haven to Syrians in their own country tells alot about this game of hypocrisy going on in Syria.
> Now if you worship some other being whos plan is to make millions of Syrians suffer by the hand of a fking rat like Assad then sorry to break it to you, you are worshipping the devil not Allah.


I was referring to the hadith about the siege of sham from the Romans after the siege of Iraq by the Ajam(the UN) which has already occurred, I taught u knew it,anyways Syrians and Palestinians will not suffer forever.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Militant Attack in Idlib Kills 40 Syrian Forces*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – A multi-pronged attack by terrorists in Syria’s northwestern province of Idlib killed up to 40 Syrian soldiers and wounded 80 others.*




Syria’s official news agency SANA cited a military source as saying that militants launched “fierce attacks with large numbers” on the country’s army positions in the northwestern province early on Thursday.

SANA said the Jabhat al-Nusra terrorist group, formerly known as al-Nusra Front, launched the attacks with the use of various types of weapons, including booby-trapped vehicles, to break through some of the army’s positions in the areas of al-Samaka and al-Tah in Idlib.

The agency added that the Syrian army units redeployed and stopped the attackers from further advancing.

Clashes were still ongoing between the army and Jabhat al-Nusra terrorists along the lines of confrontation, according to SANA.

On Wednesday, the Syrian army units had responded to earlier attacks by the terrorist group on several areas in Idlib, inflicting heavy losses on them in terms of the personnel and equipment.

On August 5 last year, the Syrian army announced the start of an offensive against foreign-sponsored militants in Idlib — the last major stronghold of militants in Syria — after they failed to honor a ceasefire brokered by Russia and Turkey and continued to target civilian neighborhoods.

Under an agreement reached in Sochi, Russia, in 2018, all militants in the demilitarized zone that surrounds Idlib and also parts of the provinces of Aleppo and Hama had been supposed to pull out heavy arms by October 15 that year.

Syrian authorities have opened three humanitarian corridors for civilians from areas controlled by foreign-sponsored militants in the northwestern provinces of Aleppo and Idlib to leave and move to government-controlled parts of the country.

Foreign-backed militancy, supported by the United States and many of its Western and regional allies, erupted in Syria in 2011.The Takfiri terrorists overran large swathes of Syria’s territory before being swept out by government forces and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BEIRUT, LEBANON (6:45 A.M.) – On Friday, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) scored a big advance inside the Idlib Governorate after launching a powerful attack along the southeastern front-lines.

Led by the 25th Special Mission Forces Division (formerly Tiger Forces) and 5th Corps, the Syrian Arab Army attacked two separate axes in southeastern Idlib, as they attempted to advance towards the key city of Ma’arat Al-Nu’man.

According to a military source near the front-lines, the Syrian Arab Army was able to capture several towns and villages, including Ma’ar Shamarin, which is located just 3 kilometers away from Ma’arat Al-Nu’man’s southeastern axis.

In addition to Ma’ar Shamarin, the Syrian Army also captured Deir Sharqi, Taqanah, Al-Hadithi, Tal Kursiyan, Abu Jarif, and Tal Khatrah, with the latter three previously captured by the jihadist rebels prior to Friday’s offensive.

The Syrian Arab Army quickly halted their advance after capturing these towns and villages in order to secure these sites, something which they failed to do two weeks ago.

With this latest advance, the Syrian Arab Army now finds themselves within striking distance of Ma’arat Al-Nu’man’s outskirts, marking the first time that they are within sight of the city since they were forced to withdraw during Jabhat Al-Nusra’s Wadi Al-Deif campaign in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221080788135022592


----------



## 925boy

HannibalBarca said:


> The Dog is gonna be eaten by his own...


thats what people like you were barking almost a decade ago....woof woof forever bra!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T-72B3





__ https://www.facebook.com/











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221192033924153344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221090576176644096
Khamenai terrorist killed while slaughtering women and children in Idlib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221090576176644096
> Khamenai terrorist killed while slaughtering women and children in Idlib.



You DO know the middle east is way too over populated right? When there is over population and lack of water, there is WAR.


----------



## BATMAN

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221090576176644096
> Khamenai terrorist killed while slaughtering women and children in Idlib.



Khamenists are worst than animals!

https://lifeinsaudiarabia.net/daugh...SVIGJBsn4R9MVCKtksb5nA5SPf-ytQvoqgixP0PSPEcL8





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1242176889301001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Exclusive: Leaked recordings show how Qassim Soleimani's soldiers are on frontlines of Syria's last rebel stronghold *

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...d-recordings-show-qassim-soleimanis-soldiers/






Khamenaists keep denying they are part of the offensive.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> *Exclusive: Leaked recordings show how Qassim Soleimani's soldiers are on frontlines of Syria's last rebel stronghold *
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...d-recordings-show-qassim-soleimanis-soldiers/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khamenaists keep denying they are part of the offensive.



They don't need to. Russia is enough to finish the job. Russia is world's biggest country. Rebels in Idlib are not match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221504330911625216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221541780778311684

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

Austin Powers said:


> Rebels in Idlib are not match.


the rebels will be victorious and Russia is only wasting time and money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

islamrules2020 said:


> the rebels will be victorious and Russia is only wasting time and money



We shall see. We shall see.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221569358700466176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221560036800987136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Situation in SE Idlib, Al-Ghadfa has reportedly not been taken yet but is surrounded by the SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Messerschmitt said:


> ^ Situation in SE Idlib, Al-Ghadfa has reportedly not been taken yet but is surrounded by the SAA


SAA is making big gains.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> SAA is making big gains.


If we assume that the map is accurate, then some SAA units are now ~15 km away from Saraqib city and ~13 km away from Ariha city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221571264768180224


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Updated situation around Ma'arrat al-Nu'man, SE Idlib province

Edit: This map, despite being published less than an hour ago, is already very outdated. The SAA advanced further very quickly since.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Aramagedon

*ISIS Is a US-Israeli Creation. Top Ten “Indications”*

ISIS is a US-Israeli creation, a fact as clear as the sky is blue. It’s a truth as black and white as the colors on their flag. For many alternative news readers, this may be patently obvious, but this article is written for the large majority of people in the world who still have no idea who is really behind the rise of ISIS. No matter which name they go by – *ISIS, ISIL, IS or Daesh* – the group has been deliberately engineered by the US and Israel to achieve certain geopolitical goals. They are a religious, fundamentalist, Sunni terrorist organization created to terrorize and overthrow certain secular or Shiite Arab nations such as Syria and Iraq, but they are not just “Islamic”. They may be Muslims, and they may be advocating an Islamic State, but they are very much working towards the goals of Zionism.

It’s amazing how many people still struggle to get that point. We have been inundated with propaganda surrounding the fraudulent *war on terror*, notably terms such as *Islamic terrorism* and *radical Islam*, but more accurate phrases would be *Zio-Islamic terrorism* and *radical Zio-Islam*. Secret military agencies such as the CIA and the Mossad pull the strings. Here is a list of the top 10 ‘indications’ that *ISIS is a US-Israeli creation*.

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #1: ISIS Foreknowledge via Leaked DIA Doc*

The DIA (Defense Intelligence Agency) is 1 of 16 US military intelligence agencies. According to a leaked document obtained by Judicial Watch, the DIA wrote on August 12, 2012 that:

“there is the possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist Principality in eastern Syria (Hasaka and Der Zor), and this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime …”

This was written *before* ISIS came on to the world stage. Clearly ISIS was no random uprising, but rather a carefully groomed and orchestrated controlled opposition group.

The “supporting powers to the opposition” referred to are Saudi Arabia, Turkey and the GCC nations such as Qatar, who are in turn being supported by the US-UK-Israeli axis in their struggle to overthrow Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad. As I outlined in this article Syrian Ground War About to Begin? WW3 Inches Closer, the US is backing the Sunni nations while Russia, China and Iran are backing the Shia nations, so there is the definite potential for this to erupt into World War 3. Below are screenshots of the actual DIA document:











*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #2: ISIS Never Attacks Israel*

It is more than highly strange and suspicious that ISIS never attacks Israel – it is another indication that ISIS is controlled by Israel. If ISIS were a genuine and independent uprising that was not covertly orchestrated by the US and Israel, why would they not try to attack the Zionist regime, which has attacked almost of all of its Muslim neighbors ever since its inception in 1948? Israel has attacked Egypt, Syria and Lebanon, and of course has decimated Palestine. It has systemically tried to divide and conquer its Arab neighbors. It continually complains of Islamic terrorism. Yet, when ISIS comes on the scene as the bloody and barbaric king of Islamic terrorism, it finds no fault with Israel and sees no reason to target a regime which has perpetrated massive injustice against Muslims? This stretches credibility to a snapping point.

ISIS and Israel don’t attack each other – they help each other. Israel was treating ISIS soldiers and other anti-Assad rebels in its hospitals! Mortal enemies or best of friends?

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #3: Toyota Trucks*

Where did ISIS get an entire fleet of matching Toyota pick-up trucks? Why do so many of its photo shots feature a fleet of matching Toyotas – matching in both model and color? As this Information Clearing House article humorously states:

“The official story is ISIS stole them from the “Good Terrorists” (Al Nusra), who were originally given their cool wheels by the US government. Which would seem to beg a couple of enquiries. Not least of which is – why are the US giving any terrorists matching fleets of luxury SUVs? And for that matter, how many fleets are we talking about?

So, exactly how many trucks did the US supply? Where are ISIS currently garaging this impressive collection? And why do they all have to be Toyotas? Is it a terrorist thing, or simply a US Govt preference? Do Toyota mind the brand-association? Or the fact that so many of the ISIS drive-by photo-ops look like perverted car ads?”

Some of these trucks were actually used vehicles that got sent from the US and Canada over to Syria. This Texan plumber discovered to his horror that his old truck was being used in the war, replete with his business name still on the door!

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #4: ISIS’ First Class Social Media Skills*

The issue of the Toyotas leads us to the next question about ISIS. Who’s handling their publicity? How have they managed to get so many photos of Toyota truck drive bys? How have they managed to master Western social media so well to spread their message, propaganda and threats? How have they managed to produce slick videos depicting (fake) beheadings? How does a barbaric group of killers, who speak a language very different to English, who espouse fundamentalist, religious ideals (such as Sharia law), and often criticize all things Western, manage to develop such excellent social media skills?

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #5: Israeli Group SITE First to Release ISIS Footage*

Another key giveaway that ISIS is a US-Israeli creation is that the Israeli group SITE (Search for International Terrorist Entities) are often the first to find and publicly release the video (as their co-founder Rita Katz has let slip on occasion). SITE was involved in the slew of fake green screen ISIS beheadings of 2014. Speaking of fake beheadhings, why did this fictional Turkish TV drama show a beheading just like that of ISIS?

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #6: ISIS Leader Baghdadi a Mossad Agent*

Although this indication is hard to confirm, there were reports apparently originating from Edward Snowden that the leader of ISIS (Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi) was actually an Israeli Mossad agent by the name of Simon Elliot or Elliot Shimon: [GR Editor’s note: this source and quotation are yet to be fully verified, including the source originating from Eduard Snowden]

“Simon Elliot (Elliot Shimon) aka Al-Baghdadi was born of two Jewish parents and is a Mossad agent. We offer below three translations that want to assert that the Caliph Al-Baghdadi is a full Mossad agent and that he was born Jewish father and mother:

The real name of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is “Simon Elliott.” The so-called “Elliot” was recruited by the Israeli Mossad and was trained in espionage and psychological warfare against Arab and Islamic societies. This information was attributed to Edward Snowden …”

Bashar Assad, President of Syria. The US has been actively plotting strategies to destabilize and overthrow his government.

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #7: Leaked Cables Showing US Plotting Syrian Overthrow*

Julian Assange of Wikileaks did a great job in capturing information about what was happening in Syria years before the “Arab springs” and current war started in 2011. He reveals how William Roebuck, then chargé d’affaires at the US embassy in Damascus, was plotting to destablize the Syrian government. The following quotes from Roebuck’s cables to Washington show how he was outlining the vulnerabilities of Assad:

“– Vulnerability:

— THE ALLIANCE WITH TEHRAN: Bashar is walking a fine line in his increasingly strong relations with Iran, seeking necessary support while not completely alienating Syria,s moderate Sunni Arab neighbors by being perceived as aiding Persian and fundamentalist Shia interests. Bashar’s decision to not attend the Talabani ) Ahmadinejad summit in Tehran following FM Moallem,s trip to Iraq can be seen as a manifestation of Bashar’s sensitivity to the Arab optic on his Iranian alliance.

— Possible action:

— PLAY ON SUNNI FEARS OF IRANIAN INFLUENCE: There are fears in Syria that the Iranians are active in both Shia proselytizing and conversion of, mostly poor, Sunnis. Though often exaggerated, such fears reflect an element of the Sunni community in Syria that is increasingly upset by and focused on the spread of Iranian influence in their country through activities ranging from mosque construction to business. Both the local Egyptian and Saudi missions here, (as well as prominent Syrian Sunni religious leaders), are giving increasing attention to the matter and we should coordinate more closely with their governments on ways to better publicize and focus regional attention on the issue.”

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #8: Russia Bombs ISIS, US Protects ISIS*

Before Russia militarily entered Syria, the US claims it was “attacking” ISIS, yet Russia was able to do in a few months what the US has been unable to do for years. Why? Is the US military that incompetent, or this is further proof that the US has been funding and supporting ISIS all this time? At one point there were even reports that US soldiers were told not to fire on ISIS targets, even if they had a clear view of them, as this Free Beacon article reports:

“U.S. military pilots who have returned from the fight against the Islamic State in Iraq are confirming that they were blocked from dropping 75 percent of their ordnance on terror targets because they could not get clearance to launch a strike, according to a leading member of Congress.”

Why did US State Department spokesman Mark Toner struggle to celebrate the fact that ISIS had lost Palmyra recently?

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #9: ISIS Always the Excuse for Further Intervention*

Finally, consider this: why is ISIS always the perfect excuse for further military intervention in Syria? Given the history of foreign meddling in Syria, particularly by the US and Israel in the last 70 years, isn’t it rather convenient that the specter of ISIS is the justification offered for proposed no-fly zones, air strikes and ground troops? How would the US and Israel conquer the Middle East without their pet Frankenstein ISIS?

Share this article with those who haven’t yet awoken to the *truth about ISIS*. Many have already seen through the propaganda. Once enough of us do, the usefulness of this ridiculous, dangerous and vaudevillian terrorist group will expire – and maybe a critical mass of people will pull back the curtain and, for once, get a glimpse of the true puppetmasters.

*Concluding Note*

*ISIS is a US-Israeli Creation: Indication #10: ISIS is an Acronym for Mossad. [The Israeli Secret Intelligence Service. Interesting Coincidence] *

ISIS itself is an acronym, not just for Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, but for Israeli Secret Intelligence Service! This is another way to describe the Mossad, the shady Zionist spy agency whose motto is “by way of deception, thou shalt do war”. In this video (below), the 2 authors being interviewed (Dan Raviv and Yossi Melman) admit that the acronym ISIS = Mossad.

*Makia Freeman* is the editor of alternative news / independent media site The Freedom Articles and senior researcher at ToolsForFreedom.com (FaceBook here), writing on many aspects of truth and freedom, from exposing aspects of the worldwide conspiracy to suggesting solutions for how humanity can create a new system of peace and abundance.

Minor Editing by Global Research

*Notes:*

http://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Pg.-291-Pgs.-287-293-JW-v-DOD-and-State-14-812-DOD-Release-2015-04-10-final-version11.pdf

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article43085.htm

http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/culturehousedaily/2014/09/the-four-wheel-drive-is-to-isis-what-the-longbow-was-to-the-english-at-agincourt/

http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-12-15/how-texas-plumbers-truck-wound-isis-hands

http://www.activistpost.com/2014/09/probing-site-intelligence-group.html

https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/06DAMASCUS5399_a.html

http://freebeacon.com/national-security/us-pilots-confirm-obama-admin-blocks-75-percent-of-isis-strikes

https://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-is-a-us-israeli-creation-top-ten-indications/5518627


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221834715331735553


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221834715331735553



If they actually died they would go to paradise no?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Updated situation in SE Idlib (big image might take a while to load fully)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Aramagedon

*ISIL rats kill family members and capture girl.*


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ The SAA reportedly captured Kafr Rumah, west of Ma'arrat al-Nu'man. Other sources say they entered it and are still clearing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ The SAA took Ma'arrat al-Nu'man, Wadi al-Deif and Hantutin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222167761738240001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222155116406628352


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222172426349547526


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222220463578939393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222222860770516992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222215374374100993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222215842689175553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222062989030952960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222220637428686848


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222231274062000128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222238030225985536


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian army takes Maaret al-Numan after heavy bombardment*
Capturing of strategic highway town comes after weeks of deadly onslaught forces inhabitants to flee.

21 minutes ago






Aid groups have warned the latest violence is only compounding one of the worst humanitarian disasters of the nine-year civil war [File: Ghaith al-Sayed/AP]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Winter in Syria's refugee campsyesterday
Thousands flee northwest Syria as Assad pushes towards Idlibyesterday
Rebels kill dozens of soldiers in Syria's Idlib: State media5 days ago
At least 12 killed in Russia-led air raids near Syria's Aleppo6 days ago
Syrian government forces have captured a strategic rebel-held town in the country's northwest amid a Russia-backed military offensive that has displaced hundreds of thousands of people fleeing to safer areas.

Maaret al-Numan, a former anti-government protest hotspot turned ghost town after months of bombardment, lies on a key highway connecting the capital, Damascus, to Aleppo.

*More:*

*Syria ceasefire has failed as civilians killed daily: UN*

*Syria's war: More than 20 killed in air raids on rebel-held Idlib*

*'Unabated violation': Report highlights Syria war's child victims*
"Our forces managed in the past few days to stamp out terrorism in many villages and town," including Maaret al-Numan, an army spokesman said in a televised statement on Wednesday.

The army was bent on "hunting down all remaining armed terrorist groups, until all Syrian soil has been cleansed of terrorism", he added.

In 2011, Maaret al-Numan was one of the first towns in Idlib province to rise up against President Bashar al-Assad's rule, and the following year, it was captured by rebels fighting against his forces.

Syrian government forces backed by Russian air power have stepped up the campaign to take control of the province, the last rebel stronghold where millions took refuge after fleeing other parts of Syria earlier in the war.

The UK-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, an opposition war monitor, said rebel fighters withdrew from the town late on Tuesday.

Syrian troops had left a road west of the town opened apparently to give a chance for fighters to pull out and to avoid street battles inside the town.

The push into Maaret al-Numan came as Syrian forces were also advancing against rebels west of the city of Aleppo, according to state media and opposition activists.

*Erdogan accuses Russia of 'not honouring' deals*
Tens of thousands of civilians have fled the government's advance into the south of Idlib province, seeking safety closer to the Turkish border further north.

Aid groups have warned the latest violence is only compounding one of the worst humanitarian disasters of the nearly nine-year war, which has killed hundreds of thousands of people and displaced half of the country's population.

Al Jazeera's Sinem Koseoglu, reporting from Istanbul, said those displaced by the government's renewed offensive had already begun heading north.

"The displacement has been ongoing for many months and it is has recently been on the rise," she said.

"[Those fleeing] believe that the Turkish side of the border is much safer. There is not enough space left [on the Turkish side], especially around the Atma camp in northern Syria."

Turkey, which backs some rebel groups opposed to al-Assad, already hosts more than 3.5 million Syrian refugees, and fears millions more could soon cross the border. 

Meanwhile, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Wednesday said Russia was not abiding by past agreements regarding Idlib, adding that Ankara made it known to Moscow it was running out of patience with regards to the ongoing bombardment. 

"There have been agreements made with Russia. If Russia honours these agreements, we will do the same. But right now, unfortunately, Russia is not honouring these agreements," Erdogan was quoted as saying by Hurriyet daily.

INSIDE STORY

Is the war in Syria about to end?


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...-numan-heavy-bombardment-200129092135761.html


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222480151935684608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222485694301470720


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222503242602631169


----------



## Goku

Go go Go Russia.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222505964659728384


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Progress by the SAA on the Aleppo front





^ Updated Aleppo front map


----------



## 500

3 Hezbalshaytan terrorists killed in Idlib:


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Situation in Idlib province





^ Situation in southeastern Idlib. According to some reports Ma'ardabsah has also been captured by the SAA today.





^ Situation in western Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Significant progress has been made by the SAA south of Saraqib. According to other sources, Jubas has also been captured.





^ Updated situation in the Khan Tuman area


----------



## 500

This old man Ahmed Jaffal, refused to leave Maarat an Nouman. Assad aka Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries murdered him and made photo standing on his body.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222588494717079553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222957170683195394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223018594654736384


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222940952077250569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222942659611852808


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223180940870062081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223284433438023680


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223324762031755266


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Approximate situation south of Saraqib. Hazzan has also been captured by the SAA, according to reports.





^ Approximate situation in south Idlib. Armanaya and Ma'ar Hattat have also been just captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223578138162204672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223599133753212929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223544031080304641

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

this is the last phase of the war to clear out the last remaining non-Kurdish terrorists out of Syria...

After these subhumans are slaughtered and sent into histories trash can, Syria will need to deal with the kurds.. they either return to the Syrian government, or face the same fate as other illegal armed terrorist organizations on Syrian soil...


the last operation will be to kick out the americans, and restore deterrence against the Zionists....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Situation around Ma'ar Hattat





^ Situation in southwest Aleppo

HTS and allies have started a counterattack on SAA-held Al-Zahra district in western Aleppo. This attack included three SVBIEDs so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223654581483266048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223656349487288320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223620466214080512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223649835380768769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223642683224264704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223640051533459457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223719773009256448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223715623391367168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223709156613533696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Alsehafeen, western suburb of Aleppo city center.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223756512495120384


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223875945238540288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223875945238540288


----------



## 500

Hezbalshaytan mercenaries killed in recent offensive:






Khamenaist Liwa al Baqir mercenaries killed in recent offensive:










at least 4 Putins FSB mercenaries were also killed:







T-90 tank captured:


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224061959869517825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224064029817176069


----------



## 500




----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224079697669165057


500 said:


> Hezbalshaytan mercenaries killed in recent offensive:
> 
> View attachment 603122
> 
> 
> Khamenaist Liwa al Baqir mercenaries killed in recent offensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least 4 Putins FSB mercenaries were also killed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-90 tank captured:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224079234278313986




^ Zakar, Jubas and San have been captured by the SAA


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224082014120435715


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224118756210810880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224103130935238656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224092350844166150

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222761574747844613

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224219389399977984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224241953212116992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224260824392486912


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224321981543276544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224321006178795525


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224340238249660416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224340862097854465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224340550335246338


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224370695284588544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224370542687420417


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224382805142052864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224383500566044673


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224395911943610373


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Current situation around Saraqib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224387197459140611




^ Latest situational map of Idlib


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224459628387241984


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224475966090641409


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ The SAA captured a number of villages west of Abu Dhuhur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224637771429695488


----------



## 500

Asghar Pashapour, senior commander of Khamenaist Qods force was killed in Aleppo (left on pic).






Millions of Iranians live in terrible poverty, yet Khamenaist regime spends billions to slaughter Syrian women and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224626151332765697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224628114808025088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224642995607285760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224676806403547136


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224683713054855168


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224685287927926784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224685652597510147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Updated situational map of SE Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224683959277314048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224727640692707329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224717096837427204

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224717266719322113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224729959236820993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224728903908036610

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224725371431587841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224731276952862721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224731653647609857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224732223171153920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224733788254633985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224734525063942147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224741412928983041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224726736220323841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224725501857673217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224725989370015749


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Latest situational map of SE Idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224758736650231809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224775191894614021

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224773326352064512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224602439158059009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravenman

Those accounts dont tell how much SAA lost? If you look at Syria.liveuamap you see rebel and TAF counterattacks everywhere.


----------



## SubWater

Ravenman said:


> Those accounts dont tell how much SAA lost? If you look at Syria.liveuamap you see rebel and TAF counterattacks everywhere.



you put smile on my face dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravenman

SubWater said:


> you put smile on my face dude


Smiling when their country is lost, economy is crushed and their people dwelling in diaspora around the world. Thanks to the Assad every country in Europe hates Arab/Syrian refugees. The time that Assad wins, there will be no Syrians left to rule about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

Ravenman said:


> Those accounts dont tell how much SAA lost? If you look at Syria.liveuamap you see rebel and TAF counterattacks everywhere.


On the Idlib front, the SAA is currently advancing quickly, virtually without any successful militant/rebel counterattacks. In western Aleppo, HTS, TIP and allies have indeed regained a couple of villages they lost to the SAA, after a counterattack. According to syria.liveuamap.com, there haven't been any "TAF counterattacks" though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravenman

Today in Syria:

-- *Multiple casualties among pro-Assad forces as they went into minefield near Luf village in eastern Idlib (8 hours ago)

- Reports of big explosion at Ramleh airport in Hama as result of artillery targeting (12 hours ago)

- Tel Rifaat: One Syria army soldier named "Hani Zuaiter" was killed and two others injured after Turkish army bombed the village "Kafr Naya" in Tel-Rifaat countryside (3 hours ago)

- Turkish artillery targeting SAA positions near Saraqib in Southern Idlib (5 hours ago)

- Video of ATGM strike on pro-Assad forces at "Armenian" axis in southern Idlib (7 hours ago)

- Turkish artillery targets the locations of the SDF in Maranaz and Menag military airport, in response to targeting civilians in the city of Afrin in the northern countryside of Aleppo (7 hours ago)*

I can go on the whole time like this. If this is the Syrian Civil War thread, than inform us completely about the civil war and dont turn it into a assadite pr machine.
*

*


----------



## Messerschmitt

Ravenman said:


> Today in Syria:
> I can go on the whole time like this. If this is the Syrian Civil War thread, than inform us completely about the civil war and dont turn it into a assadite pr machine.


I am mostly interested in sharing news about the progress made in the battle for Idlib. But if you want to share reports of casualties or share news from other parts of Syria too, then feel free to do so.


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Updated situation around Saraqib and parts of western Aleppo


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225043615287779329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225043632912322562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225015333460856833


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225055865197268992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225059801404788742

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225061234468433926

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225060656438763521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224989678996160512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225063861541384192


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225072064576610307


----------



## 925boy

Ravenman said:


> Smiling when their country is lost, economy is crushed and their people dwelling in diaspora around the world. Thanks to the Assad every country in Europe hates Arab/Syrian refugees. The time that Assad wins, there will be no Syrians left to rule about.


LMAO.

I love how people like you only see 1 side of this conflict. Assad's men are dying and Syria is "economically crushed and people living abroad in diaspora" because SAA is just fighting ghosts right? The world's best and strongest militaries arent fight Assad via Sunni terrorist groups like HTS?(@Malik Abdullah probably doesnt see AQ or HTS as a terorist group, just a "rebel group fighting Assad" )

BOY GROW UP!!! Turkey is in a lose-lose because at the end of the day, Turkey will be stuck with the Kurds,which is the undesirable thing for Turkey now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravenman

925boy said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I love how people like you only see 1 side of this conflict. Assad's men are dying and Syria is "economically crushed and people living abroad in diaspora" because SAA is just fighting ghosts right? The world's best and strongest militaries arent fight Assad via Sunni terrorist groups like HTS?(@Malik Abdullah probably doesnt see AQ or HTS as a terorist group, just a "rebel group fighting Assad" )
> 
> BOY GROW UP!!! Turkey is in a lose-lose because at the end of the day, Turkey will be stuck with the Kurds,which is the undesirable thing for Turkey now.



Grow up? You use Caps Lock to put power in your scream and telling me to grow up?

I don't understand what you mean anyway with 'stuck with Kurds'. There are 20 million Kurds and Zaza's living peacefully and happy in the Republic and i am one of them.

Why is Turkey 'stucked' with us? We see Turkey as our only homeland and Turkey sees us as firstclass citizens.

If you are referring to the ypg or pkk, when we bombed the shit out of them and cleansed the border, Assad cried almost every day like a sad dog and rushed to the north to protect those unibrow gypsies (they wish they were real Kurds). 

We are definitely not stucked with those people because they live in Syria and not Turkey and are Syria's problem now but we will not hesitate to crush them again and again like we do now in Iraq if they dare to attack our bordercities again.


----------



## SubWater

925boy said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I love how people like you only see 1 side of this conflict. Assad's men are dying and Syria is "economically crushed and people living abroad in diaspora" because SAA is just fighting ghosts right? The world's best and strongest militaries arent fight Assad via Sunni terrorist groups like HTS?(@Malik Abdullah probably doesnt see AQ or HTS as a terorist group, just a "rebel group fighting Assad" )
> 
> BOY GROW UP!!! Turkey is in a lose-lose because at the end of the day, Turkey will be stuck with the Kurds,which is the undesirable thing for Turkey now.


I and many of my friends in pdf have shown true path to turks in years but they have chosen lose-lose path.
accept legitimate Syrian government and make respectful mutual relation with Damascus.
that is only path for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravenman

SubWater said:


> I and many of my friends in pdf have shown true path to turks in years but they have chosen lose-lose path.
> accept legitimate Syrian government and make respectful mutual relation with Damascus.
> that is only path for all.



I am also a supporter of peace with the Assad regime and a updated Adana agreement for terror on the border. Turkey and Syria could benefit both from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225129955849310208


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225156559375884288


----------



## SubWater

Ravenman said:


> I am also a supporter of peace with the Assad regime and a updated Adana agreement for terror on the border. Turkey and Syria could benefit both from this.


negotiate with Syrians directly without Iran and Russia involvement !!!


----------



## Ravenman

SubWater said:


> negotiate with Syrians directly without Iran and Russia involvement !!!



A week ago Ali Mamluk from Syrian State Security and Turkish intelligence chief Hakan Fidan talked with eachother in Moscow. Russian sources were positive about their conversation.

I really thought this is a breakthrough between Turkey and Syria (Russia wants Turkish mechanism in the construction of post-war Syria) but now we have this clashes. What happened?


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria says it intercepted Israeli missiles targeting Damascus*
Syria claims shooting down 'most of the enemy missiles' near Damascus, with broadcast images showing explosions.

an hour ago





*MORE ON MIDDLE EAST*

Saudi Arabia using terrorism tribunal to silence rights defenderstoday
Three dead, many injured as plane skids off Istanbul runwaytoday
More than a dozen injured in suspected attack in Jerusalemtoday
Several killed after al-Sadr followers storm protest camp in Iraqtoday
Syria's air defences have intercepted Israeli missiles near the capital Damascus shortly after their launch from over the occupied Golan Heights as well as through Lebanese airspace, according to its state media.

"Our air defences confronted an Israeli attack" west of Damascus, SANA news agency reported on Thursday, adding that they "were able to shoot down most of the enemy missiles before they reached their targets".

*More:*

*Turkey's operation in Syria exposed Europe's double standards*

*Turkey deploys tanks to Syrian border amid fresh Idlib violence*

*In Pictures: Exodus in Syria's Idlib as conflict escalates*
State television broadcast images showing explosions in the sky. AFP news agency reported loud explosions being heard in several districts of Damascus at about 1:15am local time (23:15 GMT).

SANA specified that the Israeli raids attacked the al-Kiswah area - already targeted several times in the past - as well as Marj al-Sultan and Jisr Baghdad.

At least three government and Iranian positions near Damascus and west of the capital had been hit according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR), which said a fire broke out in one of the areas.

There were no immediate reports of damage or casualties. A spokesman for the Israeli army declined to comment.

*Previous incidents*
Since the beginning of the Syrian conflict in 2011, Israel has carried out many raids against Syrian government forces and their allies, Iran and Lebanon's Hezbollah group.

In mid-January, Damascus accused the Israeli air force of carrying out an attack on the T4 military airport in central Syria. The same base has been attacked by Israeli raids on several occasions.

Israel regularly insists that it will not let Syria become a bridgehead for Tehran.

In November, the Israeli army claimed responsibility for a series of air raids against government military sites and Iranian forces that killed 23 people including 16 foreigners, according to the Observatory.

Sparked by the government suppression of pro-democracy protests, the conflict in Syria has been complicated by the involvement of international powers.

It has left more than 380,000 people dead, including at least 115,000 civilians.

SOURCE: NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...siles-targeting-damascus-200206061024790.html


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Approximate situation around Saraqib. After the SAA has captured some villages north of it, the city should be besieged by now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225329451237548033


----------



## SubWater

Ravenman said:


> A week ago Ali Mamluk from Syrian State Security and Turkish intelligence chief Hakan Fidan talked with eachother in Moscow. Russian sources were positive about their conversation.
> 
> I really thought this is a breakthrough between Turkey and Syria (Russia wants Turkish mechanism in the construction of post-war Syria) but now we have this clashes. What happened?


Actually you answered your question in question itself.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225393209129537536


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225374311130812417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225347308235239424


----------



## Malik Alpha

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225374311130812417
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225347308235239424


Make up your mind if they captured Saraqib or surrounded it? The fight is still on. Mujahideens did counter attack to break the siege.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225487350018576385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225482338244669441


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Latest situational map of northwestern Syria


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225555911697141767

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225552785623715840


----------



## Stryker1982

Rebels collapsed so much land this week easily


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225775308579770369


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225829376513789953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225814513087340544


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225859785951760385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225852650324926469

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225854030292844551


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225912043242446848


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Current situation in the southern Aleppo countryside


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226102373170470912


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226147768445652992


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226096472820723713


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226170178343505922

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226170749557379072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226193357795446784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226153617423511552


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Latest situational map I could find. This one is more than three hours old and new advances have been made by the SAA since that are not shown on this map yet.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226251452294844416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226244449438765056


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226481634905600000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226468271932739584


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226447352875147264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226467000748322816


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226515589197451265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226516504327413760


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Why aren’t the Turks fighting back? They just seem to be Withdrawing and letting the opposition roll over them


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Wa Muhammada said:


> Why aren’t the Turks fighting back? They just seem to be Withdrawing and letting the opposition roll over them



Erdogan has no authority to fight without parliament approval.


----------



## zartosht

Wa Muhammada said:


> Why aren’t the Turks fighting back? They just seem to be Withdrawing and letting the opposition roll over them



Israel couldn't handle a tiny battlefront with a dug in ATGM heavy force and withdrew famously with tails tucked between legs in 2006. 

what chance do you think Turkish armor has going into a massive battlefield, flooded with ATGMs, anti-air assets, assymetric warfare experts Hezbollah/IRGC, and nuclear superpower Russia. 

It would be like voluntarily sticking your junk into a meatgrinder... it would be a Turkish slaughter of epic porpotions… entire battalions at a time would get wiped out.... do the turks really want to start a war like that? that could end up in direct clashes with Russia and Iran?? ? 

I doubt even erdo is that stupid or suicidal. the games up turkey. your terrorists are finished. accept reality, or die with your terrorists


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

zartosht said:


> Israel couldn't handle a tiny battlefront with a dug in ATGM heavy force and withdrew famously with tails tucked between legs in 2006.
> 
> what chance do you think Turkish armor has going into a massive battlefield, flooded with ATGMs, anti-air assets, assymetric warfare experts Hezbollah/IRGC, and nuclear superpower Russia.
> 
> It would be like voluntarily sticking your junk into a meatgrinder... it would be a Turkish slaughter of epic porpotions… entire battalions at a time would get wiped out.... do the turks really want to start a war like that? that could end up in direct clashes with Russia and Iran?? ?
> 
> I doubt even erdo is that stupid or suicidal. the games up turkey. your terrorists are finished. accept reality, or die with your terrorists



Not to mention Turkey has the entire Arab league spooked. Turks used to rule Arabs. Arabs are paranoid about rebirth of Ottoman empire. There be huge flooding of arms into Syria to counter any Turkish invasion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226546639151804416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226543501476868096


----------



## Philosopher

500 said:


> View attachment 603910



This zionist is indeed very obsessed with Syrian situation. Why not focus on your genocide in Palestine? are we trying to divert attention?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226600428646912002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226594598312607746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226574751562334209


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226642185799512065


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226657701008113669

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226607994877685760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226662053269688322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226662019375542272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## 21st Century Vampire

T90s being more and more into the action nowadays


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian advance encircles more Turkish soldiers*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
07 February 2020
Follow
RSS






The Turkish observation post near Tal al-Tuqan appeared to still be occupied on 5 February and has now been cut-off from rebel-held territory. Source: AFP via Getty Images
Syrian government forces encircled Saraqib on 6 February, cutting off Turkish troops deployed to the strategically located town in a failed attempt to block the advance.

The state-controlled Syrian Arab News Agency (SANA) released a video on 6 February showing what it said were soldiers entering Saraqib, which is located near the junction of the M4 and M5 highways and is 17 km from Idlib city.

This followed an envelopment of the town over the preceding days, with Syrian soldiers capturing Al-Nayrab to the west and Afis to the north.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR) corroborated that Syrian forces entered Saraqib on 6 February after a rebel counterattack temporarily reversed the advance. It said resistance was minimal, with some rebel fighters escaping through the encirclement using farm tracks.

The presence of at least one Turkish position in Saraqib was confirmed on 1 February by photographs showing a Turkish flag flying on a building on the northern edge of the town that also had at least one Turkish ACV armoured personnel carrier parked outside.

The SOHR subsequently reported that Turkish soldiers were setting up additional positions around Saraqib in an apparent attempt to block the advance on the basis that the Syrians would not target them. It said one of these new positions was shelled by Syrian forces on 3 February.

The Turkish Ministry of Defence (MSB) confirmed that Syrian shelling early on that day killed seven of its soldiers and one civilian but did not say where the attack took place. It said it had informed Russia, which deconflicts between the Turkish and Syrian militaries, of relevant movements before the attack. The Russian Ministry of Defence said it was not informed.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to Jane's unrivalled data and insight, learn more about our subscription options at* janes.com/products


https://www.janes.com/article/94171/syrian-advance-encircles-more-turkish-soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226842372434255872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226842372434255872


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226894732783214593


----------



## Philosopher

@Austin Powers 

Can you give me a quick run on the situation in Syria? How close is Assad to "winning" the conflict? Is idlib the last main city to take back?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Philosopher. said:


> @Austin Powers
> 
> Can you give me a quick run on the situation in Syria? How close is Assad to "winning" the conflict? Is idlib the last main city to take back?



Julani is in his capital Idlib city. Putin hang Julani in public in Moscow for vowing to nuke Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226993467416600580


----------



## 500

Hundreds of thousands of chldren are forced to spend freezing cold in open and tents right now. Just becasue Khamenai and Putin deiceded to capture ruins for inbred dictator Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

500 said:


> Hundreds of thousands of chldren are forced to spend freezing cold in open and tents right now. Just becasue Khamenai and Putin deiceded to capture ruins for inbred dictator Assad.



What about the children Israel killed and stole their organs?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/dec/21/israeli-pathologists-harvested-organs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Hundreds of thousands of chldren are forced to spend freezing cold in open and tents right now. Just becasue Khamenai and Putin deiceded to capture ruins for inbred dictator Assad.



This ain't nothing compared to WW2.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Hundreds of thousands of chldren are forced to spend freezing cold in open and tents right now. Just becasue Khamenai and Putin deiceded to capture ruins for inbred dictator Assad.


They came from across world to make heaven but got hell.

They should go to Europe.


----------



## SubWater

يا ادلب 
نحن قادمون


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian killed in rare clash between US troops, government forces*
US-led coalition says its troops opened fire at checkpoint in northeast Syria after they came under small arms fire.

18 hours ago






The incident marks a rare confrontation involving US and Syrian troops in the region [AP]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Syria's war: Who controls what?today
A doctor in Idlib: 'It cannot get more evil than this'today
The battle for Syria's Idlib explained in 400 wordstoday
Newly displaced Syrians face crowded camps and harsh weathertoday
A Syrian civilian was killed and another wounded in a rare clash between US troops and a group of government supporters who tried to block a United States convoy driving through a village in northeastern Syria, state media reported.

The Syrian state-run media on Wednesday said the killed man was among residents of a village east of the town of Qamishli who had gathered at an army checkpoint, pelting the US convoy with stones and taking down a US flag from one of the vehicles.

*More:*

*Erdogan: Turkey will hit Syrian government forces 'anywhere'*

*Newly displaced Syrians face crowded camps and harsh weather*

*In Pictures: Syrians flee for safety as battle in northwest rages*
At that point, US troops fired with live ammunition and smoke bombs at the residents, the report said.

A US military spokesman said coalition forces conducting a patrol near Qamishli encountered the checkpoint occupied by pro-Syrian government forces.

"After coalition troops issued a series of warnings and de-escalation attempts, the patrol came under small arms fire from unknown individuals," said Colonel Myles Caggins, a spokesman for the US-led coalition.

"In self-defence, coalition troops returned fire," he said.

Hundreds of US troops are stationed in northeastern Syria, working with their local partners from the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces to fight against the ISIL (ISIS) group.

Videos posted on social media appeared to show residents quarrelling with US military personnel.




Kevork Almassian@KevorkAlmassian
https://twitter.com/KevorkAlmassian/status/1227540757411717126

The SAA prevented today a US convoy from crossing Khirbet Amo, south Qamishli, and the villagers supported the SAA and threw stones on the US patrol which shot & killed 1 civilian.
In the video, a civilian tells the occupation: "You cannot pass even if there are 100 agreements."





1,165
3:31 PM - Feb 12, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

822 people are talking about this



Residents said a Russian patrol from a contingent in Qamishli airport was sent to the village, which lies in an area in northeast Syria where Russian, US-backed Syrian Kurdish forces and the Syrian army all have a presence.

The US carries out patrols in northeastern Syria, but it was not immediately clear why the convoy drove into a government-controlled area.

*Regional tensions*
The incident marks a rare confrontation involving US and Syrian troops in the region where Russian forces are also deployed - and is certain to further escalate tensions.

The Syrian war, now in its ninth year, has Russia supporting President Bashar al-Assad's government, while Turkey is the rebels' main backer.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Wednesday that Turkey will attack Syrian government forces "anywhere in Syria" if another Turkish soldier is hurt. 

Forces loyal to al-Assad, backed by Russian air cover, have been advancing into the last rebel-held areas of Idlib and nearby Aleppo countryside, seizing dozens of towns and sparking a large-scale humanitarian crisis.

Under a 2018 agreement with Russia in the Black Sea resort of Sochi, Turkey established a dozen military observation posts in Idlib, where it backs some opposition groups.

Several of these posts have been surrounded by government forces in recent weeks. At least 13 Turkish soldiers have been killed by Syrian artillery fire this month.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES


Syria's War
Middle East
United States
Have your say.Give us feedback.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...troops-government-forces-200212151039111.html


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Interesting 

why are the Americans intruding on the oppositions patch?


----------



## 500

Around 700,000 people have fled a regime offensive against opposition-held north-west Idlib province since December, the UN said on Tuesday.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-idlib-fighting-as-syria-turkey-tensions-rise















Khamenai expelled 700,000 Muslim civilians, mostly women and children to freezing cold, in order that these thugs could drink alcohol on ruins:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226176223300243456
What a sick criminals. Notice, not a single Khamenai supporter on this forum condemned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Latest situational map of southwestern Aleppo





^ Updated map of southwestern Aleppo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

well little by little Aleppo will be secured , no longer mortar attac in those area



500 said:


> Khamenai expelled 700,000 Muslim civilians, mostly women and children to freezing cold, in order that these thugs could drink alcohol on ruins:


khamenei don't fight in Idlib.
by the way the blame is on your friends in hts , if they have surrendered , it would not happened , instead they decided to fight between civillians


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> khamenei don't fight in Idlib.


Khamenai mercearies are involved up to their neck. Here some of heir forces leading recent slaughter

1) Lebanese Hezbalshaytan.
2) Syrian Hizbalshaytan.
3) Liwa al Baqir.
4) Zainadiyun.
5) Fatimiyun.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226075262468620288











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226585952023236608
I am not talking, that so called SAA are either Khamenaist thugs under cover:






Or their dear buddies:





Plus they ger financing weapons, oil and more from Khamenaist, withot all this they could do nothing.



> by the way the blame is on your friends in hts , if they have surrendered , it would not happened , instead they decided to fight between civillians


So now u justify slaughter of millions of civilians just because there is some HTS. 

I am not talking that worst slaughter and destruction was in towns without any HTS. For example Maarat an Numan expelled and burned down HTS headquarters, weekly demonstrated against them. Yet they were slaughtered.

And here what u did to Daraya, which never had any HTS or whatever.






First u slaughtered them, then starved to death, then gassed, then flattened with barrel bombs.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227935996152512512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228452103561138176


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228355966397231104


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228365863410995201


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Ff48lwx%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Ff48f1h%252F


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Ff472rj%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

SubWater said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Syrian forces consolidate control of Aleppo, pledge to eradicate remaining insurgents*
ReutersFebruary 17, 2020, 3:00 PM GMT+5
BEIRUT, Feb 17 (Reuters) - The Syrian army said on Monday it had taken full control of dozens of towns in Aleppo's northwestern countryside and it would press on with its campaign to wipe out militant groups "wherever they are found".

The advances were made after President Bashar al-Assad's forces drove insurgents from the M5 highway linking Aleppo to Damascus, reopening the fastest route between Syria's two biggest cities for the first time in years in a big strategic gain for Assad.

Backed by heavy Russian air strikes, the government forces have been fighting since the start of the year to recapture the Aleppo countryside and parts of neighbouring Idlib province where anti-Assad insurgents hold their last strongholds.

The advances have sent hundreds of thousands of Syrian civilians fleeing towards the border with Turkey in the biggest single displacement of the nine-year-old war.

It has also upset the fragile cooperation between Ankara and Moscow, which back opposing factions in the conflict.

Turkey and Russia are set to hold a new round of talks in Moscow on Monday after several demands by Ankara that Assad's forces should back down and a ceasefire be put in place.

However, the Syrian armed forces said in a statement they would push on with what they called their "sacred and noble task to rid what remains of terrorist organisations wherever on Syria's geography they are found".

They had taken full control of dozens of towns in Aleppo's northwestern countryside, they said.

Pro-Damascus Al-Watan newspaper said the M5 highway, a vital artery in northern Syria, would be ready for civilian use by the end of the week. Aleppo city, once Syria's economic hub, was the scene of some of the most viscious fighting of the war between 2012 and 2016.

The Syrian army had also opened the international roadway from northern Aleppo to the towns of Zahraa and Nubl towards the Turkish border, a military news service run by Lebanon's Assad-allied pro-Damascus Hezbollah group said.

The insurgent forces arrayed against Assad include Western-backed rebels and jihadist militants.

Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan has said his military will drive back Syrian forces if they do not withdraw from Idlib by the end of the month. On Saturday, he appeared to move that date forward, saying Turkey would "handle it" before the end of the month if there was no pull-back.

Alarmed by the new refugee crisis on its border, Turkey has sent thousands of troops and hundreds of convoys of military equipment to reinforce its observation posts in Idlib, established under a 2018 de-escalation agreement with Russia.

(Reporting by Eric Knecht and Tom Perry; Editing by Angus MacSwan)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/syrian-forces-consolidate-control-aleppo-100028461.html


----------



## beijingwalker

*Syrian army completely secures Aleppo city from rebels' shelling
*
The Syrian army has completely secured Aleppo city in northern Syria from rebels' shelling. After its liberation in 2016, the city remained subject to mortar shelling by the rebels. Over the past two months, the Syrian army launched a wide-scale offensive in Aleppo Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Let's hope Syria sees peace again and foreign mercenaries are driven out of the country for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Syrian people have suffered for so long, the worst thing can happen to a nation is multiply foreign powers fighting in your lands to get a piece of the cake, we can feel the pain that Syrian people are going through, China went through the same misery 100 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

SubWater said:


>


Khamenaists destroyed lives of 13 million Muslim civilians in order to make one corrupt atheist dictator laugh. And they are proud of it.


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230931897624166400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

T-55 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230931897624166400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Khamenaists destroyed lives of 13 million Muslim civilians in order to make one corrupt atheist dictator laugh. And they are proud of it.


you are angry and i understand it.
first drink cold water then see what happened to your upcoming joint attack with turkey, from north and south before starting, its failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@seven0seven


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T-62M tank. Seen at 0:37 mark and 1:40 mark. Not in Assad army before 2015. Msta-B artillery. Seen at 1:57 mark. Not in Assad army before 2015.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231157012064456704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231300428337426435

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230918203385229314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230919192238579712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230921856665952261

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

"Marching on Damascus" ?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Neptune said:


> "Marching on Damascus" ?



Eventually.

@seven0seven


----------



## Neptune

Austin Powers said:


> Eventually.
> 
> @seven0seven



Just with four tanks?


----------



## 925boy

@500 Please come and tell us where NATO and US spent $700M of weapons ???? i mean isnt this how they funded ISIS, HTS, etc?????SMFH!

*US military failed to account for $715 million in aid to Syrian anti-ISIS partners*
Audit report comes as another senior Pentagon official resigned on Wednesday






American soldiers patrol on the M4 highway in the town of Tal Tamr in the northeastern Syrian Hasakeh province on the border with Turkey on January 24, 2020. / AFP / Delil SOULEIMAN
The US military has failed to properly account for more than $715 million in equipment and weapons it allocated for its Syrian partners in the anti-ISIS coalition, a report said.

An audit report by the office of the inspector general at the US Defence Department was concluded last Thursday and publicly released on Tuesday. It was reported in the _US Military Times_.

It said the Special Operations Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve failed to account for, or properly store, $715.8m in weapons and equipment in 2017 and 2018.

“It did not maintain comprehensive lists of all equipment purchased and received,” the report said.

It said personnel allowed groups involved in the fund, which was used to equip those in the fight against ISIS in Syria, to store records at several sites instead of one central repository.

*Read More*


US has no intention of ending Syrian Kurdish alliance, official says

Turks kill civilian during joint Syria patrol

US troops in ‘deliberate withdrawal’ from Syria bases as fight against ISIS continues

The report said some of the items were poorly stored or non-secure at the Building Partners Capacity warehouse in Kuwait.

“Machineguns and grenade launchers were outside in metal shipping containers and not in a facility that met the requirement for storing Category II weapons,” it said.

The report does not mention if any of the weapons or equipment ended up in enemy hands.

On the requested $173.2m for weapons, ammunition, vehicles and other equipment in 2020, the report said that without accurate records, such as inventory lists and hand receipts, personnel could unnecessarily spend on equipment that the task force already had in stock.

Meanwhile, John Rood, under secretary of defence for policy, on Wednesday became the latest senior defence official to stand down, after being “asked to resign", CNN reported.

It was unclear if his expected departure is tied to his clash with the White House over aid to Ukraine or a reshuffle inside the Pentagon. Eight senior defence officials have left the Pentagon in the past two months.

A US Defence spokesperson reached by _The National_ for a comment on the audit and the resignations was not immediately available for a response.

_Updated: February 20, 2020 12:48 AM
_
https://www.thenational.ae/world/me...-in-aid-to-syrian-anti-isis-partners-1.981717


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Neptune said:


> Just with four tanks?



The other tanks retreated.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231251495267504129


----------



## Path-Finder

Russians are testing their weapons on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Path-Finder said:


> Russians are testing their weapons on the field.



T-62M and Msta-B are 1980s equipment.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Just transferring old junk out of Russia and most probably getting paid for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

Austin Powers said:


> The other tanks retreated.



So how many tanks we sent initially before the attack to "march on Damascus" ?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Neptune said:


> So how many tanks we sent initially before the attack to "march on Damascus" ?



About 20 to 40 I suppose. They have about 200 tanks in Syria.


----------



## Neptune

Austin Powers said:


> About 20 to 40 I suppose. They have about 200 tanks in Syria.



You suppose? So the Turkish Armed Forces will all its might and a very large inventory of armored vehicles, aircraft and tanks (irregardless of the possibility of success) have decided to sent only "20 to 40" tanks to "march on Damascus".

I am think you are mixing things here. Let me give you a top secret information but you can't tell this to anyone: grocery shopping and the conduct of war are two very different things.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230552144836587520


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Neptune said:


> You suppose? So the Turkish Armed Forces will all its might and a very large inventory of armored vehicles, aircraft and tanks (irregardless of the possibility of success) have decided to sent only "20 to 40" tanks to "march on Damascus".
> 
> I am think you are mixing things here. Let me give you a top secret information but you can't tell this to anyone: grocery shopping and the conduct of war are two very different things.



They have to take Nayrab before they can take Damascus.


----------



## hussain0216

I think we need to delete generic bull shit on this boatd


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231203818936979456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Misleading. And Inaccurate


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230939477096501248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230473129711079424






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230247139986550784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229386267156209665

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@seven0seven


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Ff69gbd%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229146288274464768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> @500 Please come and tell us where NATO and US spent $700M of weapons ???? i mean isnt this how they funded ISIS, HTS, etc?????SMFH!
> 
> *US military failed to account for $715 million in aid to Syrian anti-ISIS partners*
> Audit report comes as another senior Pentagon official resigned on Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American soldiers patrol on the M4 highway in the town of Tal Tamr in the northeastern Syrian Hasakeh province on the border with Turkey on January 24, 2020. / AFP / Delil SOULEIMAN
> The US military has failed to properly account for more than $715 million in equipment and weapons it allocated for its Syrian partners in the anti-ISIS coalition, a report said.
> 
> An audit report by the office of the inspector general at the US Defence Department was concluded last Thursday and publicly released on Tuesday. It was reported in the _US Military Times_.
> 
> It said the Special Operations Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve failed to account for, or properly store, $715.8m in weapons and equipment in 2017 and 2018.
> 
> “It did not maintain comprehensive lists of all equipment purchased and received,” the report said.
> 
> It said personnel allowed groups involved in the fund, which was used to equip those in the fight against ISIS in Syria, to store records at several sites instead of one central repository.
> 
> *Read More*
> 
> 
> US has no intention of ending Syrian Kurdish alliance, official says
> 
> Turks kill civilian during joint Syria patrol
> 
> US troops in ‘deliberate withdrawal’ from Syria bases as fight against ISIS continues
> 
> The report said some of the items were poorly stored or non-secure at the Building Partners Capacity warehouse in Kuwait.
> 
> “Machineguns and grenade launchers were outside in metal shipping containers and not in a facility that met the requirement for storing Category II weapons,” it said.
> 
> The report does not mention if any of the weapons or equipment ended up in enemy hands.
> 
> On the requested $173.2m for weapons, ammunition, vehicles and other equipment in 2020, the report said that without accurate records, such as inventory lists and hand receipts, personnel could unnecessarily spend on equipment that the task force already had in stock.
> 
> Meanwhile, John Rood, under secretary of defence for policy, on Wednesday became the latest senior defence official to stand down, after being “asked to resign", CNN reported.
> 
> It was unclear if his expected departure is tied to his clash with the White House over aid to Ukraine or a reshuffle inside the Pentagon. Eight senior defence officials have left the Pentagon in the past two months.
> 
> A US Defence spokesperson reached by _The National_ for a comment on the audit and the resignations was not immediately available for a response.
> 
> _Updated: February 20, 2020 12:48 AM
> _
> https://www.thenational.ae/world/me...-in-aid-to-syrian-anti-isis-partners-1.981717


I see ISIS firing Russian Kornets, I never saw them firing US Javelins.


----------



## Stryker1982

500 said:


> Khamenaists destroyed lives of 13 million Muslim civilians in order to make one corrupt atheist dictator laugh. And they are proud of it.



Shilling for 8 years. Aren't you tired by now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Genghis khan1 said:


> Just transferring old junk out of Russia and most probably getting paid for it.


They don't have too much new toys anyway.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231349952070242304


----------



## HannibalBarca

But But But ASSAd is against Terros...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231271619324239873


----------



## CrazyZ

Considering the tank losses of the Syrian Army, rearming was inevitable. T-72's didn't fair much better then T-55's against even lower end ATGM's. On the modern battlefield, their are a lot of effective anti-tank weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Only to be taken out by the Turkish precision munitions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Only to be taken out by the Turkish precision munitions...



Any Turkish army unit that tries that get bombed by Russian air force. Desert Storm vibes. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russ...h-m60-tanks-and-1-acv-15-apc-in-idlib.654292/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230998106008965120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

HannibalBarca said:


> But But But ASSAd is against Terros...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231271619324239873



ISIS in Syria are former SAA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231329267855831041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230759003514212354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231004878039867393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Austin Powers said:


> Eventually.
> 
> @seven0seven


So why you tagging me on this stupid thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

To kill their own kind...


----------



## Kompromat

Do it sooner.



Neptune said:


> "Marching on Damascus" ?


----------



## Kompromat

Looks like a disaster.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Clutch said:


> To kill their own kind...



Humans are the only animals that kill their own kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230468757136515074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230490377502760961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230443980808228864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229740285636292609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

How stupid and disgusting,,.. to kill civilians ....
They should put Khamani , Putin and Assad in each hole and blow them up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229874124706713601

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229719016249405440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230273547022557185

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@seven0seven @500


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230956957407858689


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231326721565220866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231256944675037189


----------



## dani92

These will never learn instead of winning the civilians after 9 years of war they still treat them like in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@seven0seven


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231350245864460294

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

I don't speak Arabic.... but I don't see anything wrong from appearance here...

these are 2 military aged men, captured in an area that's been in terrorist control for years.... There is no way on earth these 2 are not at a minimum sympathisers and almost certainly fighters or in some way associated in the terrorist cause..

none of these trash wear proper uniform.. how in the hell is a soldier not supposed to be suspicious of them? how is a soldier to know one of these isn't a moderate head chopper hiding some moderate suicide bomb up his a..ss?

you interrogate them and find out.... they better have a proper innocent explanation of why these military aged men did not leave territory fallen into terrorists hands... they don't look disabled.... and how have they been making a living these past years?

ive seen average videos of police in the west being 20x times more brutal to average people they arrest (especially black/minorities)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

These rockets are very powerful but reloading are slow.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231347565117026304
seen at the 1:34 mark


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

@seven0seven


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Beast said:


> These rockets are very powerful but reloading are slow.



It's too heavy to be reloaded manually. They use a loader to reload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Metis M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Clickbait without flares that helicopter is gone!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

Turkey needs to establish air superiority. Deploy those F16s and UCAVs.


----------



## TNT

Russia cant even reach syria if Turkey blocks air, sea and lamd routes. I guess erdogan is just being soft on russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

The evolving situation between russia and Turkey gives opportunity to europe to weaken russia through Turkey. Turkey should not have repaired relations with russia after downing their jet. Turkey seems to have divergent path to russia. They should return S400 and get back with F35 program. Already about 12 jets are ready for Turkey, this can totally change syrian airspace balance.


----------



## Beast

T|/|T said:


> Russia cant even reach syria if Turkey blocks air, sea and lamd routes. I guess erdogan is just being soft on russia.


You can try that first and see the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Beast said:


> You can try that first and see the consequences.


Russia can't to anything, if Turkey blocks access to Syria. The Russians would have to find an alternative route, which they can do.

It's not like the Russians'll go to war with the Turks. They may be geopolitical rivals, but they aren't stupid enough to start world war 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Beast said:


> You can try that first and see the consequences.


They have shoot down Russian jet and even after that they get S-400...So what...


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Maarkhoor said:


> They have shoot down Russian jet and even after that they get S-400...So what...


That was when Turkey had US' blessings. Turkey made a mistake when they went in alone angering both US and Russia at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Beast said:


> You can try that first and see the consequences.



Russia cant do anything directly to Turkey, plus it will invoke article 5 of NATO. If sea route is blocked, russia have no way of reaching syria, or have to go around whole of Europe and still go through european waters. Its just a last resort measure i guess.


----------



## Yaseen1

i think russia will use iran territory for reaching Syria through iraq regions under Shia militants if turkey denies route to them


T|/|T said:


> Russia cant do anything directly to Turkey, plus it will invoke article 5 of NATO. If sea route is blocked, russia have no way of reaching syria, or have to go around whole of Europe and still go through european waters. Its just a last resort measure i guess.


----------



## Beast

T|/|T said:


> Russia cant do anything directly to Turkey, plus it will invoke article 5 of NATO. If sea route is blocked, russia have no way of reaching syria, or have to go around whole of Europe and still go through european waters. Its just a last resort measure i guess.


NATO will not do anything. Trust me, you are deluding yourself. NATO is just an organisation that benefit Christian countries community. You can repeat 100times but it will not change a fact. Erdogan even need to apologise and compensate Russian when they shot down a Russian warplane few years ago and where is the NATO?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Beast said:


> You can try that first and see the consequences.




Againg you with your post, Turkey can not buy S400 and things like that. When we block what will be te next?


----------



## Ansu fati

Beast said:


> You can try that first and see the consequences.


You are mentioning nato but forget that US=nato
If russians attack Turkey(won’t happen) from russian territory then US will get involved not because they want to save Turkey but because they have geopolitical interests 
And of course when Turkey invokes article 5 
US navy will rush to get parked in black sea and trust me Russia hates that scenario the most


----------



## Trench Broom

Turkey has boxed itself in. Such terrible tactics. Aligning with Russia on military and infrastructure, now being bombed by Russia.

A humiliating withdrawal from Syria will happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Oublious said:


> Againg you with your post, Turkey can not buy S400 and things like that. When we block what will be te next?


I never say u cant buy S400. Sure you can buy but some brag about buying S400 and F-35 together!


----------



## TNT

Yaseen1 said:


> i think russia will use iran territory for reaching Syria through iraq regions under Shia militants if turkey denies route to them


That will be a long route involving huge land to cross. The advantage of latakia and others will be lost as sea lanes will be too long and vulnerable.


----------



## zartosht

people who think turkey can block the Bosporus straight are absolutely stupid.

that would be an immediate declaration of war, and it would lead to the immediate end of the monterux convention and would lead to the Bosporus and dandelles being designated official international transit ways. leading to turkey losing control over it permenantly ..

Turkey really REALLY doesn't want to open that pandoras box. Russia would immidiatly dispatch a naval fleet there and challenge the Turkish stance. and see if the turks try and stop it by force. which would be an unprovoked military attack on a nuclear superpower...

There is no way on earth Russia would or could stand by and let them get denied access.... A nuclear war for Russia is more apatizing then that ….

there is a 0% chance turkey is that stupid...

as far as air routes go... Russian aircraft can easily go thru Iran/Iraq like they had been doing for a large chunk of this war.


----------



## T-55

"World of Tanks" | February 2020 | Syrian edition


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> Clickbait without flares that helicopter is gone!!



Rebels don't dare shoot Russians because or else they'll be facing the entire Russian army and they have no chance.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T|/|T said:


> Turkey needs to establish air superiority. Deploy those F16s and UCAVs.



Assadists have S-300PM2. F-16 are easy target.


----------



## Nein

Austin Powers said:


> Rebels don't dare shoot Russians because or else they'll be facing the entire Russian army and they have no chance.



You do realise they tried to shoot it down with a manpad


----------



## monitor

Austin Powers said:


> Rebels don't dare shoot Russians because or else they'll be facing the entire Russian army and they have no chance.



Russia in no position to deploy ground troops in syria its not the USSR anymore . you know what the fate USSR faced out side its border .


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

T|/|T said:


> Russia cant do anything directly to Turkey, plus it will invoke article 5 of NATO. If sea route is blocked, russia have no way of reaching syria, or have to go around whole of Europe and still go through european waters. Its just a last resort measure i guess.



Saint Petersburg. Vladivostok. Kaliningrad. Murmansk. Sevastopol is not the only port Russia uses to ship to Tartus.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

monitor said:


> Russia in no position to deploy ground troops in syria its not the USSR anymore . you know what the fate USSR faced out side its border .



Russia has loads of ground troops in Syria. Especially drone and artillery troops.



Nein said:


> You do realise they tried to shoot it down with a manpad



MANPADS won't work against Mi-28N. It's got IR jammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

HannibalBarca said:


> But But But ASSAd is against Terros...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231271619324239873


Hiring ex ISIS doesnt mean you support terrorism...former ISIS members can do a wide range of things with their military skills. Besides, the same tweet says ISIS members are fighting on ALL sides..so why not point out howformer ISIS people fight for NATO?gtfoh bra



T|/|T said:


> Turkey needs to establish air superiority. Deploy those F16s and UCAVs.


Lets see if Turkey has the right balls for that..



monitor said:


> Russia in no position to deploy ground troops in syria its not the USSR anymore . you know what the fate USSR faced out side its border .


Situation is probably opposite of that. Russia just wont deploy because it can- it needs serious and strategic reason to. Russian military is already in Syria now..adding ground soldiers cant make that much more complex than what it is now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Beast said:


> I never say u cant buy S400. Sure you can buy but some brag about buying S400 and F-35 together!




I will make time for you and post your old post....


----------



## TNT

Austin Powers said:


> Assadists have S-300PM2. F-16 are easy target.



Has any Israeli F16 been shot? They have carried hundreds of raids around the capital.


----------



## 925boy

Trench Broom said:


> Turkey has boxed itself in. Such terrible tactics. Aligning with Russia on military and infrastructure, now being bombed by Russia.
> 
> A humiliating withdrawal from Syria will happen soon.


THey were itching for an Ottoman 2.0 project but there was none that was perfectly or fully convenient. Look at Turkey stretching its supply lines from Mediterranean to Libya..how can Turkey sustain this when opposeed by bigger global powers? THe TUrks look like they are looking for people to beat up- they just entered these countries and started attacking some people and defending others like why???? thats already completely illegal under international law and the Turkish state gives no damn about that. No good cover they have!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trench Broom

925boy said:


> THey were itching for an Ottoman 2.0 project but there was none that was perfectly or fully convenient. Look at Turkey stretching its supply lines from Mediterranean to Libya..how can Turkey sustain this when opposeed by bigger global powers? THe TUrks look like they are looking for people to beat up- they just entered these countries and started attacking some people and defending others like why???? thats already completely illegal under international law and the Turkish state gives no damn about that. No good cover they have!



They don't even have the economy to sustain all of this. Their economy is pretty poor just now. Very strange decisions. Maybe Erdogan is sensing that his popularity is dropping and thinks becoming a war president will boost him. They'll either be out of Syria or retreat to the outskirts soon. They can't sustain this conflict and miscalculated badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

Iran has successfully established logistic supply route to Syria and russia can use such route with help of iran and they have more money and better resources than iran


T|/|T said:


> That will be a long route involving huge land to cross. The advantage of latakia and others will be lost as sea lanes will be too long and vulnerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> I see ISIS firing Russian Kornets, I never saw them firing US Javelins.


when you daddy USA bombed Syrian defender of one of the largest Syrian bases and just two hour later Isis and allies managed to take that base , you must expect ISIS fire kronet not Jawline as Syria only had kronet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> when you daddy USA bombed Syrian defender of one of the largest Syrian bases and just two hour later Isis and allies managed to take that base , you must expect ISIS fire kronet not Jawline as Syria only had kronet


Fairy tales.

Without US ISIS would now stand at Baghdad gates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Yaseen1 said:


> Iran has successfully established logistic supply route to Syria and russia can use such route with help of iran and they have more money and better resources than iran


booooooooooom. you know whats up, i was going to say this. If Russia cant supply Syria directly, Russia just needs to pay its "fare" and jump on Iran's "express" train to Syria. simple. 

The most frustrated countries are the ones with no good game plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Children are at great risk every day in northern Syria escaping ongoing bombardment while dealing with the freezing cold temperatures. But some families are drowning out the sound of explosions with laughter. Recently a clip went viral on social media of a father teaching his baby daughter to laugh every time she heard a bomb fall or a mortar fired at a distance. TRT World’s Obaida Hitto met the family.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Fairy tales.
> 
> Without US ISIS would now stand at Baghdad gates.


LMAO. keep giving US credit that other Iraqis and Iranians deserve. smh. just confirmed you are a propaganda machine. 0% doubt about that.



Genghis khan1 said:


> Just transferring old junk out of Russia and most probably getting paid for it.


Just like FAKE IRANIAN WEAPONS, it doesnt matter if its junk, only thing that matters is if it makes minced meat out of terrorists, and it does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> LMAO. keep giving US credit that other Iraqis and Iranians deserve. smh. just confirmed you are a propaganda machine. 0% doubt about that.


Before US intervention in June 2014 ur Iranians and Iraqis fled from ISIS with speed of light.

Here simple fact: 
* Iran tried to take Basra from Iraq for 8 years. They lost hundreds of thousands but failed to advance 1 meter.
* US took Basra in few days with minimal looses.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232556587102953472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226176223300243456
More than 560 thousand Syrian children were thrown by Khamenai from homes to tents in freezing cold, in order that Assad thugs could drink alcohol on ruins.


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Before US intervention in June 2014 ur Iranians and Iraqis fled from ISIS with speed of light.
> 
> Here simple fact:
> * Iran tried to take Basra from Iraq for 8 years. They lost hundreds of thousands but failed to advance 1 meter.
> * US took Basra in few days with minimal looses.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232556587102953472
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226176223300243456
> More than 560 thousand Syrian children were thrown by Khamenai from homes to tents in freezing cold, in order that Assad thugs could drink alcohol on ruins.


LMAOOO.....where did u find this new conspiracy theory to sell to us?

I mean, EVEN TODAY, US influence cant match Iranian influence in Basra. As a mtter of fact, the only countries in the Middle East that US influence is larger than Iran is only in ISrael, and weak GCC arabs who essentially pay US for protection. OUtside of that, US influence doesnt pass Iranian influence. Thats why Us needs all the weapons and sanctions. 

THe fact that Iran is currently tied(at the minimum) with US for regional dominance, shows US has already lost because that means US cant beat an IRan not under sanctions. THe US has thrown all it can and still cant dominate without money or threat of sanctions or currying favors. lol.



500 said:


> Fairy tales.
> 
> Without US ISIS would now stand at Baghdad gates.


Liar. this is what you mean to say:



> Fairy tales.
> 
> Without *Iran* ISIS would now stand at Baghdad gates.



If you were in Iraq spewing this BS, IRaqis would beat the living daylight out of you- US did not save Baghdad from falling. that is like saying Hitler saved Jews from dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> LMAOOO.....where did u find this new conspiracy theory to sell to us?
> 
> I mean, EVEN TODAY, US influence cant match Iranian influence in Basra. As a mtter of fact, the only countries in the Middle East that US influence is larger than Iran is only in ISrael, and weak GCC arabs who essentially pay US for protection. OUtside of that, US influence doesnt pass Iranian influence. Thats why Us needs all the weapons and sanctions.
> 
> THe fact that Iran is currently tied(at the minimum) with US for regional dominance, shows US has already lost because that means US cant beat an IRan not under sanctions. THe US has thrown all it can and still cant dominate without money or threat of sanctions or currying favors. lol.
> 
> 
> Liar. this is what you mean to say:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in Iraq spewing this BS, IRaqis would beat the living daylight out of you- US did not save Baghdad from falling. that is like saying Hitler saved Jews from dying.


Simple fact:
* Iran tried to take Basra from Iraq for 8 years. They lost hundreds of thousands but failed to advance 1 meter.
* US took Basra in few days with minimal looses.

Meanwhile Israel eliminates today another Hizbalshaitan terrorist in Syria:


----------



## ejaz007

*3 Turkish soldiers killed in Syrian air raid in Idlib*
UN Secretary-General Guterres warns risk of escalation 'grows by the hour' and calls for an immediate ceasefire.

3 hours ago

*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Turkish casualties as Syria rebels fight to hold on to key towntoday
1 killed in Israel drone attack on Golan Heights: Syrian state TVtoday
Turkey vows to drive Syrian forces back from Idlibyesterday
Russia-backed Syrian forces kill more than 20 civilians in Idlibyesterday
At least 33 Turkish soldiers have been killed in an air raid by Syrian government forces in the northwestern Idlib province, the governor in the southeastern province of Hatay said early on Friday, raising an earlier death toll, while also threatening an escalation of conflict and another refugee crisis. 

The deaths are the largest number of fatalities suffered by Turkey in a single day since it began sending thousands of troops into Idlib in recent weeks, amid a Russia-backed Syrian government offensive to seize the war-torn country's last opposition-held stronghold, which is home to more than three million people.

*More:*

*Turkey-backed fighters recapture key town in Syria's Idlib *

*Syria's Idlib sees ghost towns as hundreds of thousands flee *

*Erdogan threatens 'imminent' Turkish operation in Syria*
The ferocious bombing campaign and ground assault have displaced nearly one million people since December, more than half of whom are children.

In response, Turkey warned it is attacking "all known targets of the Syrian regime".

In a statement, UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres expressed "grave concern" of an escalation of violence and called for an immediate ceasefire.

He said that "the risk of even greater escalation grows by the hour" without urgent action.

The US State Department also weighed in, saying it is "very concerned" about the reported attack, adding "we are standing by our NATO ally Turkey."

"We stand by our NATO ally Turkey and continue to call for an immediate end to this despicable offensive by the Assad regime, Russia and Iranian-backed forces," a State Department representative said. 





A Turkey-backed Syrian fighter fires a truck-mounted gun towards the town of Saraqib on Wednesday [Omar Haj Kadour/AFP]
Through his spokesman, NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg also issued a statement condemning the "indiscriminate" air strikes by the Syrian regime and Russian forces.

Rahmi Dogan, the governor of Turkey's southeastern province of Hatay, earlier announced in televised remarks that 22 soldiers were killed.

Following the attack, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan held a two-hour emergency security meeting in Ankara that was attended by ministers and military officials.

Syrians fleeing attacks in Idlib find shelter in caves


Separately, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu spoke by phone with NATO's Stoltenberg, according to state media.

The Turkish army is retaliating with artillery fire at Syrian government targets in Syria.

"All known" Syrian government targets are under fire by Turkish air and land support units, Turkey's communications director Fahrettin Altun said on Friday, according to the state-run Anadolu news agency.

*Turkey to open Idlib border*
Turkey has decided to "respond in kind" to the attack by the Syrian government, Altun, Turkey's communications director, added

Attacks on Turkish forces have caused severe tensions between the Syrian government's key ally, Russia, and Turkey, which backs certain opposition groups in Idlib.

Erdogan has previously pledged to launch a military operation to push back Syrian government forces if they did not retreat from a line of Turkish observations posts by the end of February.

Syria's war: Doctors take precautions to protect hospitals


Meanwhile, a Turkish official told Reuters News Agency that Turkey's police, coastguard and border security officials had been ordered against trying to stop Syrian refugees from reaching Europe, in anticipation of an imminent arrival from Idlib.

Middle East Eye also reported that Turkey will open its Idlib border and allow refugees free passage to Europe.

Turkey already hosts more than 3.6 million Syrian refugees and fears a new influx, said Al Jazeera's Hashem Ahelbarra, reporting from the Turkish-Syrian border.

"In the coming days, [it is likely] to see Turkey take an aggressive role and ask the European Union and NATO, in particular, to take a very strong stance when it comes to what is happening now in Idlib," he added.

"Turkey feels that it is fighting this fight on its own while it considers what is doing an attempt to put an end to the humanitarian [crisis in Idlib]."

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...led-air-raid-syria-idlib-200227211119672.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Situational map of NW Syria, might be slightly outdated

Edit:




^ A more recent updated map of southern Idlib


----------



## 925boy

OK, so regarding Turkey saying it will allow Syrian civilians flow into EU, i think this is Turkey's way of blackmailing EU + US + NATO into giving TUrkey much needed "support" against Russia in Syria...it wont work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

925boy said:


> OK, so regarding Turkey saying it will allow Syrian civilians flow into EU, i think this is Turkey's way of blackmailing EU + US + NATO into giving TUrkey much needed "support" against Russia in Syria...it wont work.



Greece and Bulgaria have already closes land borders with Turkey according to some reports if this was 2015 yeah it may have worked but basically Erdogan has burned bridges with the EU and US to flirt with Russia and Iran then burns bridges with them not a good strategy as for the whole thing in Syria very hard to have nuanced take on it I say it will end in stalemate this crisis


----------



## Elvin

To help clarify the current situation in terms of demographics and population in Syria. in 2011 Syria had a population of 22 million.

Today:
-3.6 Million in Tr
-3.8 Million in Idlib
-2 million in Kurdish held areas
-1.1 million in EU
-930,000 in Lebanon
-660,000 in Jordan
-570,000 in other Arab countries ( Egypt, Qatar, Sudan, etc.
-245,000 in Iraq
-60,000 in North America (Us and Canada)
= *12.8-13 million* Syrians live outside of government controlled areas.

Additionally,
600,000 have been killed

At present, the Arab Republic of Syria has a population of *8 million- 9 million* in the areas of their control.

Let that sink in.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Elvin said:


> To help clarify the current situation in terms of demographics and population in Syria. in 2011 Syria had a population of 22 million.
> 
> Today:
> -3.6 Million in Tr
> -3.8 Million in Idlib
> -2 million in Kurdish held areas
> -1.1 million in EU
> -930,000 in Lebanon
> -660,000 in Jordan
> -570,000 in other Arab countries ( Egypt, Qatar, Sudan, etc.
> -245,000 in Iraq
> -60,000 in North America (Us and Canada)
> = *12.8-13 million* Syrians live outside of government controlled areas.
> 
> Additionally,
> 600,000 have been killed
> 
> At present, the Arab Republic of Syria has a population of *8 million- 9 million* in the areas of their control.
> 
> Let that sink in.



Idlib is not 4 mil

You're throwing around with mils like it's a small thing


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Turkey (a Nato member) acting as Al Qaeda's air force. A lot can change in 20 years!


----------



## HannibalBarca

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Turkey (a Nato member) acting as Al Qaeda's air force. A lot can change in 20 years!


Cry me a River!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

HannibalBarca said:


> Cry me a River!


You are not even a Turkey citizen, where is the “me” come from?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Jinri said:


> You are not even a Turkey citizen?


And?
When I see BS, I speak.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

HannibalBarca said:


> Cry me a River!


Just stating facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Just stating facts!


Just stating "my biased/selfmade" facts

Here I corrected it for you
No need to thank me.


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Eight fighters with Lebanon’s Hezbollah killed in Syria

an hour ago

BEIRUT (AP) — Lebanon’s militant Hezbollah group lost at least eight fighters in northwest Syria in skirmishes with insurgents and airstrikes by Turkey’s air force, an opposition war monitor and the militant group said Saturday.

The casualties followed the death of at least 33 Turkish soldiers earlier this week.

The deaths marked the highest for the group in Syria in years as Hezbollah has pulled out many of its fighters from the neighboring country.

Hezbollah sent thousands of its battle-hardened fighters into Syria a year after the country’s conflict began in 2011, helping President Bashar Assad’s forces win major battles against insurgents. But over the past two years, Hezbollah has withdrawn many of its forces, leaving only a few hundred of them in several areas around the war-torn country.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said 14 Hezbollah fighters were killed Friday afternoon in the village of Talhiyeh when Turkish drones attacked their post as well as others of the Syrian army. The Observatory said 48 Syrian soldiers have also been killed since Thursday in Turkish bombardments and drone attacks in the region.

The Observatory’s chief, Rami Abdurrahman, said the 14 Hezbollah fighters included 10 Lebanese citizens and four of other nationalities, including at least one Iranian.

Hezbollah later released a statement listing the names and photos of eight of its fighters, including an Iranian cleric identified as Sayyed Ali Zengani. It gave no details other than saying that they “were martyred while performing their jihadi duties.”

More than a thousand Hezbollah fighters, including several founding members, have been killed in Syria.

https://apnews.com/21190f4721ee413268a0bd7bdb49353f


----------



## Realtalk108

925boy said:


> OK, so regarding Turkey saying it will allow Syrian civilians flow into EU, i think this is Turkey's way of blackmailing EU + US + NATO into giving TUrkey much needed "support" against Russia in Syria...it wont work.



Oh it WILL work. Once the images of thousands of refugees hit the front pages again, the 2015 hysteria will come back in full force. I am glad Turkey finally opened the gates.


----------



## 500

Just few days of precision drone strikes and "battle hardened" Assad "army" panics and flee:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233816956790300672






Rebels resist Assad for 9 years of merciless bombings with scorched earth policies.

This shows 2 things

1) Rebels are people who fight for their land, Assadists are low life mercenaries and poor slave conscripts. 
2) Assad and Russian air forces are good only in slaughtering civilians no match to modern army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

500 said:


> Just few days of precision drone strikes and "battle hardened" Assad "army" panics and flee:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233816956790300672
> 
> Rebels resist Assad for 9 years of merciless bombings with scorched earth policies.
> 
> This shows 2 things
> 
> 1) Rebels are people who fight for their land, Assadists are low life mercenaries and poor slave conscripts.
> 2) Assad and Russian air forces are good only in slaughtering civilians no match to modern army.



1. No doubt Sactioned, wartorn Syria and Syrian army is weak and exhausted after 9 years of war. 
2. Rebels.. no, 80% of Idlib are cannibals and beheaders. They will be named rebels/fighters/opposition by Israel and zionist allied NATO (Turkey, US, Europe). 
3. Putin/Russia can't resist zionism, he welcomes Israeli-Turkish attacks to weaken hezbollah/Iranian influence. Syrian soldiers are collateral damage. He's trying to find a balance at the cost of Iran, just to promote Israeli and Turkish influence in Syria. This way he answers to his zionist backers and tries to bring Turkey closer to Russia than to USA. Be sure recent attacks have green light from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

why do we have a Israeli zionist giving his opinion on a muslim matter

dont you have kids to shot at check points and breaking into primary schools

this is not for your entertainment as you will be next

Indians also same for you, your time is coming close for your crimes in Kashmir

indian and Israeli been fighting kids for too long think its all a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

aziqbal said:


> why do we have a Israeli zionist giving his opinion on a muslim matter
> 
> dont you have kids to shot at check points and breaking into primary schools
> 
> this is not for your entertainment as you will be next
> 
> Indians also same for you, your time is coming close for your crimes in Kashmir
> 
> indian and Israeli been fighting kids for too long think its all a joke


SAA is secular......that israeli has more concern in regard to muslims in idlib than some so called muslim (shiite).



500 said:


> Just few days of precision drone strikes and "battle hardened" Assad "army" panics and flee:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233816956790300672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebels resist Assad for 9 years of merciless bombings with scorched earth policies.
> 
> This shows 2 things
> 
> 1) Rebels are people who fight for their land, Assadists are low life mercenaries and poor slave conscripts.
> 2) Assad and Russian air forces are good only in slaughtering civilians no match to modern army.


These so called syrian "arab" armies mostly consisted of brainwashed afghanis,pakistanis, and iranians , russians and lebanese and they called the rebels as "foreign terrorist" .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234223128525656067

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234193226959130624Decimated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234102410689359872And counting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234097815808348163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...he-large-city-of-saraqib-after-fierce-battle/






BEIRUT, LEBANON (9:20 A.M.) – The Syrian Arab Army (SAA), alongside Hezbollah, managed to retake the large city of Saraqib after a day-long battle with the jihadist rebels and Turkish-backed militants in eastern Idlib.

Backed by Russian airstrikes, the Syrian Arab Army and Hezbollah were able to capture Saraqib after they broke through the main line of defense for the militant forces.

According to a military source in northwestern Syria, the Syrian Arab Army is now combing through Saraqib once again and attempting to secure the entire city before the militants launch a counter-offensive.

The Syrian Arab Army lost the city of Saraqib last week following a big counter-offensive by the Turkish-backed militants, which was also backed by the Turkish Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homar

Russia had deployed military police to Saraqib, securing the strategic city.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234505038355103744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

^^ Putin plays some nice chess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

If Turkey has killed over 100 vehicles and so many soldiers how come Syria retook their strategic area?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

i think russia has provided face saving to turkey by allowing their drone strikes and downing su24s of Syrian air force,now russia will earn more money by selling other new jets to Syria


aziqbal said:


> If Turkey has killed over 100 vehicles and so many soldiers how come Syria retook their strategic area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## merzifonlu

Sell? Who give money?


----------



## IblinI

aziqbal said:


> If Turkey has killed over 100 vehicles and so many soldiers how come Syria retook their strategic area?


Released footage is part of media war, but it is far from the whole pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Saraqeb: Situation in flux as Syrian forces, rebel groups battle*
Street fighting in key town continues amid conflicting reports from Syrian state media and armed opposition groups.

by Linah Alsaafin
8 hours ago





Saraqeb lies at the junction of the vital M5 and M4 highways, the former of which connects the capital Damascus to the country's second city and economic hub Aleppo. [File: The Associated Press]
*MORE ON BATTLE FOR IDLIB*

Saraqeb: Situation in flux as Syrian forces, rebel groups battletoday
Turkish drones â€“ a 'game changer' in Idlibtoday
Erdogan says he hopes for Idlib ceasefire deal in Putin talkstoday
Is the European Union facing a new refugee crisis?yesterday
Antakya, Turkey - Clashes between Syrian government forces and armed opposition groups are continuing in the northwestern strategic city of Saraqeb in Syria's Idlib province amid heavy Russian bombardment.

On Monday, Syrian state media SANA said government forces had wrested control of the city back from the rebels and pledged to "confront the flagrant Turkish aggression".

*More:*

*Turkey-Syria tensions escalate after troops killed: Live updates*

*Idlib: 'A crisis on a monumental scale'*

*Syria: Why is the world indifferent to Idlib?*
Syrian forces, backed by Russia, entered Saraqeb and exerted control on February 8, before Turkish-backed armed opposition groups reclaimed it last week on February 27.

According to a SANA correspondent, government forces entered Saraqeb on Monday "after they fought fierce battles against the terrorist organisations supported by the Turkish regime" and are working "to comb the city from the remnants of the terrorists".

However, Al Jazeera's correspondent in Idlib, Adham al-Hussam, said street battles in Saraqeb continued, with neither side able to hold the city in a decisive way.

"It's a very fluid situation," al-Hussam said, speaking from the nearby town of Binnish. "The rebel groups are in control of the western area of Saraqeb and can't get to the area on the eastern side known as the industrial zone, where the Syrian government forces have positions and have been in control."

*'Battles very fluid'*
Since President Bashar al-Assad's forces intensified their offensive three months ago on Idlib, the last rebel stronghold in Syria.

Saraqeb has been emptied of its residents, resembling a ghost town. More than 950,000 Syrian civilians have been displaced from their homes and pushed to the Turkish border, finding overcrowded camps and struggling with inadequate shelter.

Turkey-EU standoff: Greece blocks refugees stranded in Turkey (2:29)
Turkey, which already hosts 3.6 million Syrian refugees and is wary of admitting in any more, sent its troops into Idlib to prevent the Syrian government forces' rapid advancement into the province, which under a 2018 Sochi agreement with Russia designated it as a de-escalation zone.

Heavy losses incurred by the Turkish forces, particularly after 34 of its soldiers were killed on Friday, led the government to launch a military operation it dubbed Spring Shield, after repeated warnings made to al-Assad's forces to withdraw from Turkish observation points set up in the region.

Speaking to Al Jazeera, Tariq Solaq, a first lieutenant and commander of the Saraqeb operations room of the rebel forces, said "overall, the situation is under control" of the armed opposition groups.

"Most of the battles are taking place east of Saraqeb near the industrial area," he said. "The battles are very fluid and sometimes the regime forces succeed in advancing and taking control of one area before losing it again after an hour or so."

*Strategic importance*
Saraqeb lies at the junction of the vital M5 and M4 highways, the former of which connects the capital Damascus to the country's second city and economic hub Aleppo. The latter connects Aleppo to the pro-Assad coastal city of Latakia. 

Both routes are considered important commercial and trade routes, and under the 2018 Sochi agreement were supposed to be free of military activity by both opposition groups and Syrian government forces. Additionally, joint patrols on the highways by Russia and Turkey were also supposed to be implemented, with the purpose of allowing trade exchanges to take place.

Turkey shoots down two Syrian fighter jets over Idlib (2:14)
Full control over the highways by either government forces or opposition fighters can shift the dynamics of the conflict in their favour.

"Capturing Saraqeb will mean that whoever is in charge of the highways will be able to determine whether the other side can use it or not," Haid Haid, a senior researcher at Chatham House told Al Jazeera.

"For that reason, the Syrian regime has for the past few weeks captured most of the M5 highway between Damascus and Aleppo, and has been trying to recently capture the M4 that goes all the way to Latakia."

Additionally, the strategic gains give the controlling side an advantage in terms of political leverage and ability to impose their conditions in future negotiations at the international level. 

Haid said the Syrian government's recent gains in Saraqeb is the result of two changes: the first relating to the "mobilisation of regime forces from other areas to focus on fighting in Saraqeb", while the second is due to Russia providing air support.

"That was not the case in the past two days," he explained. "Back then, there wasn't any significant Russian air support for the Syrian regime and that's why the regime was losing. Whether that support will remain active will determine the ability of regime forces to advance or at least maintain whatever they have achieved."

*Ramping up the fighting*
Cautious diplomatic relations between Turkey and Russia, who back opposing sides in the Syrian conflict, has seen the two countries speak several times about the situation in Idlib. On Monday, Turkey's presidential office confirmed that a meeting between Presidents Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Vladimir Putin will take place in Moscow on Thursday to discuss the developments in Syria.

Speaking at a meeting of his ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP), Erdogan said he has no interest in coming into a conflict with Russia, and expressed his hope that Ankara and Moscow will find a solution.

In a statement, the Kremlin stressed that Russia "attaches great importance to cooperation with our Turkish partners".

According to Haid, the fighting forces in Idlib will be eager to ramp up their hostilities as each side seeks to cement or add to gains in the lead up to the Putin-Erdogan meeting.

"If you look at what's happening on the ground right now it seems like both actors are trying to in a way make as many gains on the ground as possible in order to increase their leverage before the summit takes place," he said. 

"This indicates that there is no clear understanding of what the outcome of the summit will be like, but that if Turkey fails to reach an accepted outcome then they will not only lose domestic support but also their reputation as a regional power."

Greece on the defensive as Turkey opens border to refugees (2:22)

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...rces-rebel-groups-battle-200302182528360.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Another Turkish drone downed.
Lavrov: We will not stop the fight against terrorism in order to solve the immigration crisis in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

may be another iranian drone?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234812019028774912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

congratulations to turkey. 

you officially became the first state stupid enough to send your own troops en masse to do battle in the Syrian death trap.... a battlefield far more intense then the one that defeated soviet occupation of Afghanistan. 

and orders of magnitude more intense then the insurgencies that eventually wore down American occupations in Iraq and Afghanistan. 

everyone tried DESPERATELY to make Iran commit this mistake. yet Iran played it smart, and only used direct miltiary power in strategic circumstances (qusair, and liberation of nubl/Zahra and breaking of Aleppo siege). while always maintaining that Syrians should be doing the mass street fighting for their country. 

Turks have now only 2 options remaining in Syria. Death or Humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Iranian mortar shells produced in February 2020!

Khamenai produced them, delivered to Assad in order to slaughter Syrian kids in Idlib, but coward coward Khamenai mercenaries lost them and rebels used against Khamenai mercenaries themselves. All in 1 month:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234575169089306633
Also today Khamenai aka Putin mercenaries bombed market in Idlib, murdering 10 civilians including 5 little kids:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234856813809541121
Khamenaistic regime does not have money to cure own kids but sends billions to slaughter Syrian kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234905474413334529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkey shoots down third plane as Syrian forces retake town*
Rebel commander says key Saraqeb city now under the full control of Syrian government forces after Russian air strikes.

by Linah Alsaafin
9 hours ago

*MORE ON BATTLE FOR IDLIB*

Turkey shoots down third plane as Syrian forces retake towntoday
Saraqeb situation fluid as Syrian gov't, rebel groups fight onyesterday
Turkish drones â€“ a 'game changer' in Idlibyesterday
Erdogan says he hopes for Idlib ceasefire deal in Putin talksyesterday
Reyhanli, Turkey - Turkish forces downed a fighter jet flown by Syrian government forces over southern Idlib on Tuesday as a strategic town in northwest Syria fell under the control of President Bashar al-Assad's military.

It was the third such shoot-down in three days after Turkey hit two other Syrian aircraft on Sunday.

"Turkish regime forces targeted one of our warplanes, which led to its fall in the northwest area of Maarat al-Numan," Syrian state media reported.

*More:*

*Turkey-backed fighters recapture key town in Syria's Idlib *

*Syria's Idlib sees ghost towns as hundreds of thousands flee *

*Erdogan threatens 'imminent' Turkish operation in Syria*
On Twitter, the Turkish defence ministry confirmed the news, saying "an L-39 plane belonging to the [Syrian] regime has been downed".




Meanwhile, Syrian government forces overnight took over the key city of Saraqeb, which lies at the junction of the M4 and M5 commercial highways that connect the country's major cities.

Saraqeb has changed hands twice in the last month, but a dramatic escalation in fighting over the past few days saw armed opposition groups retreat to the villages of Nairab and Afis in the west, as Syrian government forces - under cover of Russian air power - secured the city.

Rashwan Abu Hamza, a field commander in Saraqeb belonging to one of the rebel groups, told Al Jazeera the battle against al-Assad's forces intensified on Monday night.

"Regime forces began to advance into the city at 2am and an hour later entered the neighbourhoods and began combing them," Abu Hamza said. "The shelling from Russian warplanes escalated and forced us to withdraw west of the city."

At 4am (01:00 GMT) on Tuesday, Saraqeb was under the full control of the Syrian forces, he said, but added a counteroffensive was imminent.

*'Operation Spring Shield'*
Since December, al-Assad's forces intensified their offensive to take control of Idlib province, the last rebel stronghold in Syria where Turkey backs some opposition fighters.

The operation has resulted in the internal displacement of nearly one million Syrians, the majority fleeing to the Turkish border, and killed at least 300 civilians.

Under the 2018 Sochi agreement with Russia, which designated Idlib as a de-escalation zone, Turkey set up several observation points throughout the province, but incurred heavy losses as Syrian forces targeted its troops.

Child dies as refugee boat capsizes off Lesbos
Turkey launched a military operation it called Spring Shield, its fourth and biggest intervention yet into Syria's nine-year civil war. It came in response to the killing of 34 Turkish soldiers in Idlib last week, the deadliest strike against the Turkish army in decades.

Turkey's defence ministry said so far more than 2,500 Syrian soldiers have been "neutralised" - a term that means wounded, captured or killed.

One Turkish soldier was killed during fighting on Tuesday, Defence Minister Hulusi Akar was quoted by broadcaster NTV as saying.

The head of Turkey's far-right Nationalist Movement Party (MHP), Devlet Bahceli, said in Ankara on Tuesday the threat from across the border demanded military action.

"Turkey is not joking. The Idlib issue is directly related to the survival and protection of a homeland. Russia and Syria should not try Turkey's patience any more," said Bahceli.

*Return to Idlib*
At the Reyhanli-Cilvegozu border crossing on the Turkish side, Ahmad Abeed stood near the gate smoking a cigarette.

The 22-year-old, who works in a hazelnut factory in Antakya, has been in Turkey for the past five years, but is now longing to return to Syria where his parents and siblings are.

"My family are from a village in Saraqeb's countryside," he said. "Two weeks ago they were displaced to Sarmada."

Abeed wants to enter Idlib to fight against the Syrian government forces.

"When I first came to Turkey, I thought the war in Syria would end after a year or two," he said. "I didn't support any side. But now the enemy is clear. I can't leave my younger sisters inside to die, so that's why I want to pick up arms."

A few metres next to him, Umm Asad stood facing the border crossing, her eyes full of tears.

"I've been trying to go back to Idlib for a while now," she told Al Jazeera, holding her one-year-old daughter Shams.

"I want to be with my children who are frightened out of their wits by the shelling. They need their mother," Umm Asad said.

Her husband and two other children are in the town of Binnish, some 6km (3.7 miles) from Saraqeb. Heavily pregnant at the time, Umm Asad left her family a year ago to accompany her six-year-old son to a hospital in Turkey's Hatay for a medical emergency.

Her son is now in a permanent comatose state, and she longs to return to Idlib.

"I don't have a house in Hatay," she said. "I gave birth to Shams here and rely on the kindness of my relatives here. But my children need me," she said.

Lesbos migrant crisis: Thousands trying to reach Greek island


SOURCE: AL JAZEERA NEWS

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...yrian-forces-retake-town-200303135102188.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to the rest


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234893475616829443

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235086846683570225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Tensions escalate in Deraa, 'cradle of the Syrian revolution'*
As Syrian government battles opposition in the northwest, clashes erupt in a former opposition stronghold to the south.

by Mariya Petkova
16 hours ago





Deraa province was an opposition stronghold until 2018 when the government forces captured it [File: Reuters]
*MORE ON TURKEY-SYRIA BORDER*

Turkey shoots down third plane as Syrian forces retake towntoday
Battle for Idlib: Turkey's drones and a new way of waryesterday
Turkey, EU and the imperilled refugee dealyesterday
Laughing Syrian girl starts a new life in Turkey2 days ago
Tensions escalated in southern Syria's Deraa province after government troops and armed volunteers launched a raid against opposition fighters controlling parts of Al-Sanamayn town.

On Monday, after a day of heavy shelling and fighting led by the Fourth Division of Maher al-Assad, brother of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, an agreement was brokered by Russia that saw two dozen opposition fighters leave the town for opposition-held areas in the country's northwest, local residents told Al Jazeera.

At least seven civilians were killed in the clashes.

On Tuesday, Syria's state news agency SANA said an operation conducted by security forces and police units "ended the state of chaos" in Al-Sanamayn, but did not report any casualties. 

*More:*

*Turkey-backed fighters recapture key town in Syria's Idlib*

*Syria's Idlib sees ghost towns as hundreds of thousands flee*

*Erdogan threatens 'imminent' Turkish operation in Syria*
Deraa province, where the Syrian uprising started nine years ago, was an opposition stronghold until 2018, when government forces backed by Russian and Iranian forces launched an operation to retake it. After months of heavy fighting that killed hundreds of people and displaced hundreds of thousands, opposition factions and the government reached a reconciliation agreement brokered by Moscow.

Under the deal, opposition fighters were allowed to remain in partial control of several areas, including Al-Sanamayn, as well as retain some light weapons. Despite the agreement, however, tensions in the province have simmered ever since, as government forces, militias and local armed volunteers have continued arrests, intimidation and killings of local residents and members of the opposition.

According to Adham al-Kirad, a former commander in the Free Syrian Army, the raid on Al-Sanamayn was preceded by intermittent clashes between opposition fighters and members of pro-Assad armed volunteer groups, known as popular committees.

"The regime forces joined the fighting on the side of the popular committees. Then the Russian side intervened," said al-Kirad, who was also part of the 2018 reconciliation deal.

On Sunday, al-Kirad was among hundreds of protesters who took to the streets of Deraa city to call on the government to stop its attack on Al-Sanamayn.

The escalation in the south comes as government forces and their allies have been fighting opposition factions in the country's northwest, prompting neighbouring Turkey to intervene militarily.

The government currently controls most of Syria's territory, except for the opposition stronghold in Idlib province in the northwest; three small pockets in the north held by Turkish forces and their Syrian allies in the north; and the area east of the Euphrates River up to the border with Iraq controlled by the US-backed and Kurdish-dominated Syrian Democratic Forces. 

*Torture, death and revenge attacks*
According to Ahmed Aba Zeid, an Istanbul-based researcher, Deraa is a special case compared with other territories seized by the Syrian government over the past two years because of the reconciliation deal.

"Deraa, the cradle of the Syrian revolution, did not have mass evacuation after the regime takeover, which meant that supporters of the revolution remained and so did opposition fighters, many of whom refused to join government forces and fight in the north," he said.

In areas where there was the evacuation of both fighters and civilians, such as the Ghouta suburbs of Damascus and Al-Rastan area in Homs province, the government has managed to retain tighter control. 

Aba Zeid said the attack on Al-Sanamayn, seen by locals as a violation of the 2018 deal, is likely to further escalate tensions in Deraa.

It came amid an intensifying campaign of attacks against government troops, allied militias and even opposition fighters who had joined the ranks of the Syrian army. Since the agreement, local rights groups have reported an increasing number of targeted assassinations and roadside bombings as well as attacks on checkpoints, offices of the intelligence and different militias, among others.

READ MORE
*Turkish drones â€“ a 'game changer' in Idlib*
A January report by the Syrians for Truth and Justice rights organisation said that in the second half of 2019, Deraa experienced its "most violent [period] since the settlement agreement". The group documented at least 72 assassinations, most of which targeted individuals affiliated with Damascus, Iranian forces and members of the Lebanese armed group, Hezbollah.

Another local organisation, the Deraa Martyrs Documentation Office, which documents human rights violations in the province, reported 39 attacks and assassination attempts, which led to the death of 26 individuals in the month of February alone. Thirteen of the victims were former members of the opposition who had joined government units.

In November 2018, opposition Syrian media published reports of the formation of a "popular resistance" in Deraa which reportedly took responsibility for a number of attacks on government forces in the province in subsequent months. However, in most of the cases, there has been no claim of responsibility.

According to a former Free Syrian Army fighter, who spoke on the condition of anonymity for fear of retribution, most of the attacks are individual acts and are not carried out in an organised fashion.

READ MORE
*Battle for Idlib: Turkey's drones and a new way of war*
"The regime just won't leave people alone. And people are armed. So when something happens to someone, his neighbour responds. For every infraction there is a reaction," he said.

The former fighter said many of the attacks on government forces and their allies have been motivated by the growing number of arrests, forced disappearances and killings faced by civilians in Deraa since 2018.

A 2019 report by Human Rights Watch said "Syrian intelligence branches are arbitrarily detaining, disappearing, and harassing people in areas retaken from anti-government groups" and that such measures have been taken even against people who have signed reconciliation agreements.

The Russian defence ministry, which helped broker the reconciliation deal in 2018, did not respond to a request for comment on these violations.

According to the Deraa Martyrs Documentation Office, 391 people were arrested or forcefully disappeared in the province in 2019, five of whom died under torture. The number does not include those arrested as part of forced conscription by the government, who, the organisation estimates, are in the thousands.

The arrests and killings have sparked sporadic protests across the province. In November, large demonstrations held in Deraa city and elsewhere pressured the government to release 33 detainees.

Apart from growing anger, there is also increasing fear among local residents, according to Abu Mahmoud al-Horani, spokesman of the Deraa-based citizen journalist group Tajamo Ahrar Horan. His organisation has estimated that some 2,500 have fled the province since the reconciliation with Damascus because of continuing oppression and the fear of arrest and torture.

"Members of our group have also received death threats and have had to flee Deraa by being smuggled outside the country," he said.

*Uncertain future*
Outside of Deraa, the protests and attacks have been perceived by some as an indication that there is "renewed momentum" in the anti-government uprising - but the former opposition fighter disagrees.

"We wish to say the revolution continues, but we are weak in organising," he told Al Jazeera.

READ MORE
*Turkey shoots down third plane as Syrian forces retake town*
Al-Horani was also sceptical.

"As long as the violations of the regime and its militias continue, the situation will go towards escalation and increasing tension. There is a possibility that this could take the shape of another uprising, but I do not see this happening in the near future," he said.

Al-Horani said the attack on Al-Sanamayn was meant as a demonstration of power by the government at a time when the advance of its forces in Idlib was halted and its grip on Deraa appeared shaky.

According to Heiko Wimmen, a researcher at the New York-based International Crisis Group, the government has struggled to control not just Deraa but other territories as well.

"In many areas that the regime recaptured, it is not so clear who actually holds control," he said.

Given its limited capacity at the moment, the strategy of the government appears to be to cooperate with local actors to retain control in exchange of giving them "leeway" in local affairs, Wimmen said. Eventually, Damascus will seek to consolidate its power through "hierarchically controlled security services", which would require rebuilding planning and strategic capacity at the centre, he added.

Establishing full control, however, may be challenging for the government.

"The war in the northwest is not over," Wimmen said. "A 'victory' there may bring them a deadly insurgency, which already exists in the southeast. Then there is the problem of the Kurds and of course the deteriorating economic situation."

Last year, the Syrian lira collapsed, losing more than 100 percent of its value against the US dollar amid skyrocketing inflation that saw the prices of basic foodstuffs and fuel surge. In January, small protests were held across the country, including in the southern Druze-majority province of Sweida, which remained loyal to Damascus throughout the Syrian uprising.

According to Aba Zeid, the government will be unable to establish full control over territories it has taken over even if it manages to capture Idlib.

"The rejection of the regime and its lack of capacity to establish stability, along with its continuing crimes against civilians, will continue to feed resistance against its rule across Syria," he said.

_Follow Mariya Petkova on Twitter: @mkpetkova_

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...cradle-syrian-revolution-200304110051998.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Putin aka Khamenai murdered at least 18 displaced civilians in Marat Masrin this morning, mostly women and children.
















Apparently they cant survive without blood of children. There is no other way to explain this sadistic senseless slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

Erdogan has backed down. Jisr al-Shughour and part of Idlib city now falls under the newly agreed buffer zone. This is a major victory for the Syrian Government.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235619609455157253

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to the rest


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235750313816096768


----------



## Trench Broom

> A senior member of Iran's Revolutionary Guards, Farhad Dabirian, was "martyred" in Syria on Friday, Fars news agency reported, without giving details of how he died.
> 
> The agency, which is close to the Revolutionary Guards, described Dabirian as a "defender of Sayida Zainab shrine," the holy Shi'ite Muslim site south of Damascus, and as a former commander of the Guards in Palmyra, the ancient city in central Syria.
> 
> 
> The Guards and Shi'ite proxy groups from other countries including Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq and Lebanon are fighting alongside Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's military in the nine-year-old civil war.
> 
> The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, a UK-based organization which reports on the war, said a senior Iranian Revolutionary Guards' commander was assassinated in the Sayeda Zeinab area south of Damascus.


----------



## Aramagedon

Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the *Turks*; people with small eyes, red faces, and flat noses. Their faces will look like shields coated with leather.


https://sunnah.com/bukhari/56/141


Erdogan must check these hadiths and stop founding Jihadi terrorists.


----------



## xbat

check Mongol invasion, some turkic clans were also acted and stop it anymore you make us sick!


----------



## Stryker1982

Looks like this conflict is slowing down again. That's good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Turkey says no ceasefire violations in Syria's Idlib*
Residents pessimistic about truce, hours after Russia and Turkey announce ceasefire agreement in northwest Syria.

7 Mar 2020





The ceasefire came into effect at midnight on Friday [File: Ghaith Alsayed/AP]
*MORE ON BATTLE FOR IDLIB*

'Salwa hates being famous': A new life for laughing Syrian girl2 days ago
At least 15 displaced Syrians killed in Idlib air attack3 days ago
Brawl in Turkey's parliament after MP criticises Erdogan4 days ago
Two Turkish soldiers killed in Syria on eve of key Moscow meeting4 days ago
Turkey's defence minister says there have been no violations of a ceasefire deal in Syria's war-battered Idlib province, where residents and opposition forces described a lull in air raids that have pounded the country's last rebel-held enclave.

Russia and Turkey struck the agreement on Thursday evening, after six hours of talks in Moscow, to contain a conflict that has displaced nearly a million people in three months in northwest Syria.

"We will continue to be a deterrent force to prevent any violation to the ceasefire. None occurred since ceasefire entered into force," Turkish Defence Minister Hulusi Akar said on Saturday.

*More:*

*Erdogan, Putin announce Idlib ceasefire after Moscow meeting*

*Greece, Turkey trade barbs over migrants crossing into Europe*

*Battle for Idlib: Turkey's drones and a new way of war*
He added that Ankara would use self-defence rights if its forces or bases in the region were to come under attack.

NATO-member Turkey and Russia back opposing sides in Syria's nine-year-old war - Moscow supports President Bashar al-Assad and Ankara backs some opposition groups - while the two sides edged closer to direct confrontation in recent weeks.

The deal reached in Moscow during talks between Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his Russian counterpart, Vladimir Putin, also establishes a security corridor on each side of Idlib's key east-west M4 highway, along which joint Russian-Turkish patrols will begin on March 15.

The corridor stretches 6km (3.7 miles) to the north and 6km to the south of the M4 - effectively advancing Russia's presence further north into Idlib.

Akar on Saturday said Turkey had started to work on the procedures and principles of the safety corridor around the strategic road, adding that a Russian military delegation will visit Ankara next week to discuss steps to take.

*'Very tense calm'*
Meanwhile, residents and fighters in the region on Friday said the main frontlines - which have seen heavy air raids by Russian and Syrian jets, and intense Turkish artillery and drone strikes on al-Assad's forces - were quiet hours after the ceasefire came into effect at midnight.

There was only sporadic fire from machine guns, mortars and artillery by Syrian government forces and Iranian militias on some frontlines in the south of Idlib and also in the adjacent Aleppo province, they said.

"In the first hours, we are witnessing a very tense calm from all warring parties," said Ibrahim al-Idlibi, an opposition figure in touch with rebel groups on the ground. 

Russia and Turkey agree Idlib ceasefire


"Everyone is aware that violations by any side would be met with a response. But this a very fragile truce."

Mohammed al-Ali, an activist from Idlib, told Al Jazeera the ceasefire was violated overnight by the Syrian government forces shortly after it went into effect.

"The Joreen military camp belonging to the regime targeted with artillery shelling the town of Zyara in Idlib's countryside," he said, speaking from the town of Salqeen.

"From Maarat al-Numan in the south, regime forces targeted the outskirts of al-Bara in the Jabal al-Zawiya area. And in Saraqeb, the regime targeted Sarmin with artillery. There has been no aerial bombardment so far but the situation is very tense, with all sides wary of how long the ceasefire will last."

Ahmad Qaddour, a 29-year-old who lives in a displacement camp with his wife and two children, said he had learned to always expect the worst.

"We do not have any confidence in the regime and Russia regarding this ceasefire," he said.

*Humanitarian crisis*
Several previous deals to end the fighting in Idlib have collapsed. Analysts and residents said they feared the latest ceasefire would also fizzle out as it did not address the humanitarian crisis or air protection in any detail.

"This deal isn't designed to last. Rather, it is designed to fail, and I am afraid, in the not-too-distant future," said Galip Dalay, IPC-Mercator fellow at the German Institute for International and Security Affairs.

"Any ceasefire arrangement in Idlib, unless it has a no-fly zone dimension, is bound to fail. Deals in the past never de-escalated. They merely froze the crisis until the next escalation."

The latest Russia-backed offensive in Idlib by al-Assad's forces sparked what the United Nations says may be the worst humanitarian crisis yet in a war that has driven millions from their homes and killed hundreds of thousands.

Russia had repeatedly played down any talk of a refugee crisis and accused Turkey of violating international law by pouring troops and equipment into Idlib since early last month.

About 60 Turkish troops have been killed in that time.

Turkey, which has the second-largest army in the transatlantic NATO alliance, has tried to resist the Syrian government advance and prevent a wave of refugees from entering its southern border. It already hosts 3.6 million Syrian refugees.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ia-idlib-ceasefire-holds-200306100457396.html


----------



## PakFactor

Aramagedon said:


> Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the *Turks*; people with small eyes, red faces, and flat noses. Their faces will look like shields coated with leather.
> 
> 
> https://sunnah.com/bukhari/56/141
> 
> 
> Erdogan must check these hadiths and stop founding Jihadi terrorists.



Quote the full Hadith the last line states who’s shoes are made of hair. This Hadith was referring to the Mongol invasion. 

Their is also another Hadith after this telling the Arabs not to fight the Turks, as long they don’t do anything to you. They did the opposite against Ottoman Empire and now being screwed over.


----------



## Aramagedon

PakFactor said:


> Quote the full Hadith the last line states who’s shoes are made of hair. This Hadith was referring to the Mongol invasion.
> 
> Their is also another Hadith after this telling the Arabs not to fight the Turks, as long they don’t do anything to you. They did the opposite against Ottoman Empire and now being screwed over.


Don’t use heinous words while you quote hadith which is light.

The hadith talk about end times.


----------



## PakFactor

Aramagedon said:


> Don’t use heinous words while you quote hadith which is light.
> 
> The hadith talk about end times.



Not all Hadith talk about end of time’s especially about the Turks.


----------



## Aramagedon

PakFactor said:


> Not all Hadith talk about end of time’s especially about the Turks.



https://sunnah.com/bukhari/56/141

https://sunnah.com/bukhari/61/96

https://sunnah.com/muslim/54/79

https://sunnah.com/nasai/25/93

https://sunnah.com/abudawud/39/15


----------



## polanski

SyAAF MiG-29-fleet is in bad shape, as obvious from the recent crash of MiG-29: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/13/syrian-mig-29-fleet/


----------



## 500

Liberation Putin aka Khamenai style:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238904751623999489


----------



## polanski

Chinese CPMIEC reached out to Syrian regime to sale HQ-16 and HQ-9 ADS, reports Sina: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...gime-to-sale-hq-16-and-hq-9-ads-reports-sina/


----------



## ejaz007

*How long will the Turkish-Russian deal on Idlib last?*
The March 5 agreement will likely follow the fate of all previous Idlib deals and fall apart soon.



by Galip Dalay
23 hours ago






People hold Syrian opposition flags during a protest the joint Russian and Turkish patrols on the M4 highway in Idlib province, Syria on March 15, 2020 [Reuters/Khalil Ashawi]
*MORE ON BATTLE FOR IDLIB*

More than 4.8 million children born into war in Syria: UN2 days ago
Russia, Turkey begin joint patrols along Syria's M4 highway2 days ago
Turkey says Idlib ceasefire details largely agreed on with Russia5 days ago
Erdogan demands 'concrete support' from EU, NATO over Syrialast week
Over the past few years, Turkey and Russia have had to repeatedly sit at the negotiating table to strike a deal on opposition-held areas in northwestern Syria. Yet, in spite of these agreements, the situation in the area, particularly the northwestern province of Idlib, has only gotten worse, with no clear solution in sight.

The latest Turkish-Russian deal, which Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his Russian counterpart, Vladimir Putin, concluded on March 5 in Moscow will not be an exception. While the agreement has managed to stop the fighting and give a respite to the three million Syrians living in the province, the majority of them displaced multiple times, it has not provided a stable solution that would prevent another military offensive by the Syrian regime and its allies on the last stronghold of the Turkish-backed Syrian opposition.

So what did the deal accomplish?

It temporarily froze the conflict, stopped the military momentum of the regime and its allies and prevented at least temporarily any further advances.

The deal also legitimised (at least in bilateral terms) and solidified the Turkish military presence in Idlib. It also stopped attacks on Turkish military personnel which were threatening to unravel Russian-Turkish relations.

Most importantly for Turkey, the deal stopped the further displacement of Syrian civilians towards the Turkish border with Syria, easing pressure on its government.

Finally, the deal also gave Ankara more time to engage with the West in seeking a solution for Idlib.

But there were a number of issues that the deal failed to address.

First, it did not force the regime to give up the territory it had captured since last year and withdraw to the lines established by the Sochi agreement of September 2018 - something Turkey had repeatedly called for. Instead, it legitimised the new "reality" on the ground - ie, the territorial gains that the Syrian regime forces and allied militias managed to make since December.

The deal did not really provide a more lasting solution for the one million Syrian civilians crowded along the Syrian-Turkish border or for the overall Idlib population of around three million. Turkey did not get the buffer zone for which it was striving to prevent further displacement of Syrians towards its border.

It must be noted here that while the Syrian regime wants to take over the strategic infrastructure of Idlib province, it does not want its population, a mix of local residents and displaced people from other provinces, which it perceives as opposition-minded. It would rather see the three million civilians become someone else's problem, be it Turkey, Europe or anyone else.

The people of Idlib also do not want to move to territories under regime control, having witnessed continuous revenge killings, arrests and torture in areas which have reconciled with the regime, such as Deraa province in the south. 

The deal also omitted some of the major contentious issues such as the M5 highway, linking Damascus to Aleppo, and the future of Turkey's military observation posts, as most of them are effectively under the regime-controlled areas.

The deal also did not resolve the status of the Hay'et Tahrir al-Sham (HTS), an armed group formerly affiliated with al-Qaeda and considered a terrorist organisation by the UNSC. Russia has repeatedly demanded that Turkey deal with it, which so far has not happened. As a result, its continuous presence in Idlib province remains one of the major sticking points between Moscow and Ankara.

On March 7, the HTS released a statement, in which its leadership effectively said that they would not abide by this deal. This could provide Russia with a good pretext to target them and the opposition in general.

Clearly, both Ankara and Moscow see this as a temporary measure, despite assurances that they aim for this ceasefire to continue for a while. Both sides are militarily reinforcing their positions in Idlib.

Moreover, Turkey has used the lull in fighting to seek support from Western allies. It has floated the idea of acquiring US-made Patriot air defence systems in order to strengthen its hand vis-a-vis Russia.

The US could potentially lend these missiles to Turkey either directly or through NATO. A sale at the moment is not possible because of the presence of the Russian S-400 system in Turkey, as the US argues that these systems, particularly if activated, will compromise sensitive NATO technologies.

However, thus far, the US has signalled that a transfer of the system to Turkey is not on the table, after Erdogan said that Turkey would activate its S-400 system in April, following his return from Moscow. At this stage, it appears that the US is offering only rhetorical support and intelligence sharing to Turkey.

No real support from the EU seems to be forthcoming either. By instrumentalising the refugee card, Ankara wanted to push Europe to provide more support and to put more pressure on Russia to make some concessions on Idlib. It also hoped to create more international momentum for a safe zone/no-fly zone in Idlib.

On March 9, Erdogan travelled to Brussels to meet with EU officials, but the visit did not produce the desired result. So far, the EU seems to have committed only to rhetorical support, intelligence sharing, and, potentially, partial financial supportand revision of the Turkey-EU refugee deal of 2016. In other words, Turkey is largely on its own in Idlib.

So what happens next?

On March 15, Turkish and Russian troops were supposed to start conducting joint patrols on the M4 highway, linking Latakia to Aleppo, part of which still falls within opposition-held areas. However, they could not complete the first patrol because local residents cut off the road in protest of the deal. Whether the two sides push forward with the patrolling or not will indicate the overall commitment to this deal.

In the meantime, given the vague, fragile and precarious nature of this deal, both Russia and Turkey will use this period of lull in the conflict to consolidate their positions militarily in order to prepare for the next round of violence. 

Apart from the opposition-regime confrontation, we are likely to witness increasing tensions between Turkey and Iran-aligned militias, as Iran is likely to try to undermine any Russian-Turkish bilateral accord.

Unlike the battle for Aleppo, in Idlib, Moscow does not need Tehran and has left it out of talks with Ankara. This has upset the Iranian leadership, which will likely look to spoil the Russian-Turkish agreement, by provoking the Turkish side. Turkey is likely to respond to any provocations, arguably with Russian consent.

In other words, it is only a matter of time before the deal is undone, and fighting starts again.

_The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial stance._


https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/long-turkish-russian-deal-idlib-200316135110613.html


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Liberation Putin aka Khamenai style:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238904751623999489


The blame is for white zionists. If zionists hadn't made an un-islamic version of Islam from najd which is called wahhabism there would be no ISIL, al Nusra, al Shabab, etc...


*Millions people don't have any food to eat in Yemen due to saudi wahhabi bombing and netanyahoo troll stool like you never write about about death and suffering of millions people in Yemen as your wahhabi cousins are bombing them but you jewish animal solely support wahhabi scums who have made hell out of Islamic countries for many years for security of their zionist cousins.*

Your Wahhabi cousins from *Najd* and their british shepherd:






https://mondoweiss.net/2016/01/zionism-kingdom-arabia/amp


----------



## Malik Alpha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239710816812683267
Rafidhi pigs at work but let's blame the ISIS.


----------



## ejaz007

*Rocket attack in northwest Syria kills two Turkish soldiers*
Attack comes two weeks after Turkey and Russia agree to a ceasefire in Idlib, halting a three-month Syrian offensive.

20 Mar 2020





Turkish and Russian troops began joint patrols Sunday on a key highway in northwest Syria, according to Ankara [Turkish Defence Ministry via AP]
*MORE ON SYRIA'S WAR*

Turkey's Erdogan discusses Syria, refugees with European leaders3 days ago
How long will the Turkish-Russian deal on Idlib last?4 days ago
Concern mounts of 'catastrophic' coronavirus outbreak in Syria5 days ago
Can coronavirus be contained in conflict zones?5 days ago
Two Turkish soldiers have been killed in a rocket attack in Syria's northwestern Idlib province, Turkey's defence ministry has said.

A ministry statement said a third soldier was wounded in Thursday's attack, which it said was carried out by "radical groups".

Turkey's artillery units immediately mounted a powerful retaliation, the ministry said, but did not provide further details.

*More:*

*Syria war: Idlib residents struggle with daily life*

*An open border, with nowhere to go*

*Turkey hopes for new refugee deal with EU before March 26*
The attack comes two weeks after Turkey and Russia - which support opposing sides in the Syrian conflict - agreed to a cease-fire in Idlib, halting a three-month air and ground campaign by the Syrian government in the rebel-held province.

The operation killed hundreds and sent one million people fleeing toward the Turkish border.

It also resulted in rare direct clashes between the Turkish military and Syrian government troops. Some 60 Turkish soldiers have been killed in Idlib since the start of February.

The Turkish defence statement did not identify the group it holds responsible for the attack.

SOURCE: AP NEWS AGENCY

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...a-kills-turkish-soldiers-200320041200347.html


----------



## 500

Amir Ramkho, IRGC pilot's commander in chief. 






Haj Hussein Asadollahi, IRGC brigadier general: 







Both went to Syria for years to slaughter Syrian people for sake of inbred dictator.

Both were close to Soleimani.

Both are dead from COVID-19.

Carma is a bitch.

https://www.isna.ir/news/99010200775/سردار-حاج-حسین-اسداللهی-به-یاران-شهیدش-پیوست
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...ر-خلبان-پاسدار-امیر-رامخو-دعوت-حق-را-لبیک-گفت


----------



## 500

Nasser Shabani another IRGC general eliminated by COVID-19.


----------



## vostok

Sergei Shoigu in Syria.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241821388748570624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241773558029848578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russia and Iran control the 3 biggest cities Damascus, Aleppo, Homs, and the coast, and the land controlled by their proxy called SDF Syrian Democratic Force.

Turkey controls the northwest including a provincial capital Idlib city.

The US control the land controlled by their proxy called SDF Syrian Democratic Force.








__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Ffnizu3%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237435993558519813

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242593017741086720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241796105970634754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

1 million people were expelled from their homes to streets by Khamenai-Puin-Assad in 3 months prior COVID-19 outbreak.

Thats in addition to over 12 million people which were expelled in previous years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Orlan recon / targeting drones. Seen here with 2 carrying cases, 1 catapult, 1 control truck.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245425545996836871
info











Tigr-M armed MRAPs. Equipped with remote controlled gun turret.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239705325864996864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244761343191912453
info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Footage of Syrian drones in Idlib counter insurgency


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248034594093490180

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

11 April 2020
*Syrian Army Kicks Off Large-Scale Security Operation against ISIS in Homs Desert*

Fierce clashes between the Syrian Army and ISIS terrorists erupted near the villages of al-Sukhnah and Wadi al-Waer in the province of Homs on April 9 evening.

According to pro-government sources, the army and local militias backed up by the Russian Aerospace Forces kicked off a wide-scale security operation to crack down on the terrorists hiding in the desert area. Its goal is to put an end to the recently observed increase of actions of the terrorist group against pro-government forces on the western bank of the Euphrates.

Supporters of the so-called ‘moderate Syrian opposition’ immediately claimed that government forces suffered heavy casualties in this operation. They insist that over 20 soldiers were killed. Pro-government sources claim that up to 30 ISIS members were neutralized.

In the coming days, Syrian troops will likely continue developing their anti-ISIS operation along the Sukhna-Deir Ezzor road and in the southern countryside of Mayadeen. ISIS cells infiltrating the government-controlled area from the eastern bank of the Euphrates in eastern Syria and the border area in western Iraq have become a serious security threat recently.

Meanwhile, ISIS announced that it had conducted 29 attacks on government forces across Iraq during the past week.

The terrorist group claims that 66 government fighters were killed or injured. These claims remain unconfirmed. After the collapse of ISIS’ self-proclaimed Caliphate in the Middle East, ISIS-affiliated media outlets become used to spreading fake news and dramatically overestimating supposed ‘successes’ of the terrorist group.

The Turkish Army established a new observation post near the village of Jannet Elqora in Syria’s southwestern Idlib. This village is located in a close proximity to the M4 highway, which links the port city of Lattakia with the country’s industrial hub, Aleppo city. Last week, the Turkish military established three similar posts in the towns of Baksariya, al-Z’ainiyah and Furaykah in southwest Idlib.

According to open data, the Turkish military currently has up to 60 ‘observation posts’ across the region of Greater Idlib. Ankara claims that all these positions were established and heavy military equipment were deployed to them in order to put an end to the terrorist threat in the region and observe the ceasefire. However, so far, the only real goal achieve by Turkey has been the increase of security for al-Qaeda terrorists operating in the region.

The US State Department welcomed a new OPCW report accusing the Syrian military of using chemical weapons. According to the new accusations, Syria conducted 3 chemical attacks in the province of Hama in March 2017. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo also accused Iran and Russia of conducting a ‘disinformation campaign’ in order to ‘hide’ the usage of chemical weapons by Syrian forces.

The Syrian Foreign Ministry said the OPCW report “is misleading and contains falsified and fabricated conclusions”, while Russia’s permanent mission to the watchdog described the document as “not trustworthy.”

Since the very start of the conflict, the chemical weapon issue has been deeply polarized and the OPCW’s conclusions on the topic have repeatedly faced a strong criticism from independent experts. Furthermore, recent leaks from the OPCW investigation on the Douma incident demonstrated that the organization is intentionally hiding facts, doctoring investigation results and drawing preplanned conclusions in order to push forward the mainstream agenda designed to demonize the Assad government.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/syria...operation-against-isis-in-homs-desert/5709314


----------



## 50cent

Using artillery on moving targets terroist rlaughing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Syria-Tedmur (desert region) employers organize attacks and take over the regime position, then Russian MI-35 helicopters, who came to help, shoot the occupation positions ... they hit the helicopters with 9K111 Bassoon as soon as they tracked and replenished helicopters.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252157387718430725


----------



## Aramagedon

*US Military Sends 30 Trucks to Syria’s Hasakah: Report*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The United States has dispatched truckloads of military and logistical equipment to Syria’s northeastern province of Hasakah, a report said.*



Local sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Syria’s SANA that a convoy of 30 trucks along with oil tankers crossed into the Syrian territory on Monday, and headed toward US positions in the Syrian Kurdish-majority city of Qamishli.

In late October 2019, Washington reversed an earlier decision to pull out all of its troops from northeastern Syria, announcing the deployment of about 500 soldiers to the oil fields controlled by Kurdish forces in the Arab country.

Syria, which has not authorized American military presence in its territory, has said the US is “plundering” the country’s oil.

*US occupier needs to get bombed by Persian missiles once again, and then Trump say " All is well !! "*


----------



## 50cent

The end bad guyz r defeated only remain in few pockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

50cent said:


> The end bad guyz r defeated only remain in few pockets


so what is Turkey doing in Syria now then?


----------



## Pax Ottomana

925boy said:


> so what is Turkey doing in Syria now then?



Caring for 4+ million Syrian refugees (in Turkey)
Building schools, roads, hospitals, bringing electricity and running water to war-torn towns

Trying to keep Syrian land borders intact by keeping US-armed PKK/YPG/Kurdish seperatists in check

Killing the elements of Obama-founded terrorist organization ISIS (as admitted by Trump)
Trying to remove dictator Assad from power
Trying to keep Iran or the Saudis from having too much influence in the country
etc etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*Putin Has a Syria ‘Headache’ and the Kremlin’s Blaming Assad*


----------



## 50cent

925boy said:


> so what is Turkey doing in Syria now then?


There is a prophecy in bible 
Isaiah 17.1

The message came to me concerning Damascus: “Look, the city of Damascus will disappear! It will become a heap of ruins.
^^^^
Turkey is a muslim country  erodogan works for islamic new world order jesus Prophet Esa will not come until bible prophesis are fullfilled so turkey being a islamic country is supporting Hardcore terroist and many other islamic nations and chrstians nations are supporting so they destroy Dr bashar goverment and Syrian army and world passes towards end times every country in this world works for end times new world order

You will not understad it unless u r chrisian or muslim


----------



## Rukarl

Shining example of true muslim country, defender of all muslims worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Rukarl said:


> Shining example of true muslim country, defender of all muslims worldwide.


In the beginning of this year Turkey saved 3 million Muslims in Idlib from Khamenaist genocide.


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255984510975565824


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> In the beginning of this year Turkey saved 3 million Muslims in Idlib from Khamenaist genocide.


Turkey displaced millions Muslims by supporting FSA, ISIL and other similar terrorist groups.

Turkey and US spent billions $$$ for criminal Wahhabis and Turkey bought ISIL oil for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Rift widens in family of Syria's Assad as tycoon slams regime


----------



## polanski

Syria’s Russian-made radars reportedly of little use against alleged Israeli and Turkish strikes: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-against-alleged-israeli-and-turkish-strikes/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

500 said:


> In the beginning of this year Turkey saved 3 million Muslims in Idlib from Khamenaist genocide.



In 2030 we'll still hear the same shit from you, repeating everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261268016274128897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260907978401734656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261296574354935808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261261495616274434

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260881861984870400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261360975241981958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai sectarian thugs in ethnically cleansed Abu Kamal city.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261326998863036418


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Russia sent six MiG-29 fighter jets in Syria to support Assad’s army

May 16, 2020

DAMASCUS, (BM) – According Iranian sources and data from the “Hunter’s notes” channel in Telegram, Russia has sent at least 6 MiG-29 fighters into Syria, learned BulgarianMilitary.com.

At the moment, the fact for which purpose this was done remains unknown. However, according to some reports, it’s not about Russian Air Forces fighters at all, it’s about repaired, and probably modernized, Syrian Air Force fighters, which are actually armed combat aircraft.

“Today, the Tu-154 85042 route from Volga to Syria repeated with a stop in Iranian Hamadan. The situation is starting to clear up a bit. According to reports of local aviation sources and experts from Iran, we’re talking of transfer of a whole group of MiG-29 fighters (approximately 6 units arrived)” the Iranian sources said.

There are no official comments from Russia on this issue. However, it is noteworthy that relatively recently the Israeli military attacked the Syrian military air base, where the MiG-29 fighters of the Syrian air force were spotted. It does not exclude the possibility that the aircraft could get damage and they were sent for repair to Russia, especially since earlier Russian military transport aircraft An-124 flew to Syria.

Nevertheless, experts don’t exclude that in reality, Russia can additionally strengthen the Syrian Air Force by supplying additional combat aircraft to this country’s armament.

https://bulgarianmilitary.com/2020/...fighter-jets-in-syria-to-support-assads-army/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Jyotish said:


> Russia sent six MiG-29 fighter jets in Syria to support Assad’s army
> 
> May 16, 2020
> 
> DAMASCUS, (BM) – According Iranian sources and data from the “Hunter’s notes” channel in Telegram, Russia has sent at least 6 MiG-29 fighters into Syria, learned BulgarianMilitary.com.
> 
> At the moment, the fact for which purpose this was done remains unknown. However, according to some reports, it’s not about Russian Air Forces fighters at all, it’s about repaired, and probably modernized, Syrian Air Force fighters, which are actually armed combat aircraft.
> 
> “Today, the Tu-154 85042 route from Volga to Syria repeated with a stop in Iranian Hamadan. The situation is starting to clear up a bit. According to reports of local aviation sources and experts from Iran, we’re talking of transfer of a whole group of MiG-29 fighters (approximately 6 units arrived)” the Iranian sources said.
> 
> There are no official comments from Russia on this issue. However, it is noteworthy that relatively recently the Israeli military attacked the Syrian military air base, where the MiG-29 fighters of the Syrian air force were spotted. It does not exclude the possibility that the aircraft could get damage and they were sent for repair to Russia, especially since earlier Russian military transport aircraft An-124 flew to Syria.
> 
> Nevertheless, experts don’t exclude that in reality, Russia can additionally strengthen the Syrian Air Force by supplying additional combat aircraft to this country’s armament.
> 
> https://bulgarianmilitary.com/2020/...fighter-jets-in-syria-to-support-assads-army/



Are these hand me down MiG-29 transferred to Syrian air force?


----------



## Aramagedon

*One from 73*​Motivated by wrong explanations and interpretations of the Holy Quran presented by a certain group of so-called Muslim scholars, a distinct body of opponents raise questions regarding the following verses of Surah al-Jumuah, which indicate the advent of a prophet in the latter days:

ہُوَ الَّذِیۡ بَعَثَ فِی الۡاُمِّیّٖنَ رَسُوۡلًا مِّنۡہُمۡ یَتۡلُوۡا عَلَیۡہِمۡ اٰیٰتِہٖ وَ یُزَکِّیۡہِمۡ وَ یُعَلِّمُہُمُ الۡکِتٰبَ وَ الۡحِکۡمَۃَ ٭ وَ اِنۡ کَانُوۡا مِنۡ قَبۡلُ لَفِیۡ ضَلٰلٍ مُّبِیۡنٍ۔ وَّ اٰخَرِیۡنَ مِنۡہُمۡ لَمَّا یَلۡحَقُوۡا بِہِمۡ ؕ وَ ہُوَ الۡعَزِیۡزُ الۡحَکِیۡمُ

“He it is Who has raised among the Unlettered people a Messenger from among themselves who recites unto them His Signs, and purifies them, and teaches them the Book and wisdom, although they were before, in manifest misguidance; And among others from among them who have not yet joined them. He is the Mighty, the Wise.” (Surah al-Jumuah, Ch.62: V.3-4)

Desperate to prove the Promised Messiahas false, opponents emphasise that the above verses of the Holy Quran, which, in view of the Ahmadiyya Jamaat, signify the appearance of a prophet in the latter days who would be the reflection of the Holy Prophetsa are not at all interpreted in such a way by any other religious scholar of Islam in the books of _tafsir _or hadith.

The words _aakharina minhum_ [others from among them] in the above verse are of great significance. After studying and examining all the previous commentaries of the Holy Quran, we find that every exegesis has either determined or considered _aakharin _[others] as _mansub _[accusative] or _majrur _[genitive]. According to Arabic lexicon, case endings are usually of three types, i.e. _marfu_‘ [nominative], _mansub _[accusative] or _majrur _[genitive]. _Aakharin _is written in case of _mansub _and _majrur_, while _aakharun _is used to show that it is _marfu_‘. So, it is either _mansub _or _majrur _in the verse under discussion.

If _aakharin _is considered _mansub_, the contextual meaning of the verses would imply ویزکی الآخرین و یعلم الآخرین i.e. the Holy Prophetsa will purify the souls of other [non-Arab] people as well and teach them the book and wisdom. So, the verses as a whole indicate that the message of the Holy Prophetsa was meant not only for the Arabs among whom he was raised, but for all non-Arabs as well, and not only for his contemporaries, but also for the coming generations till the end of time.

This fact is also established from a hadith that is related by Hazrat Abu Hurairahra. He narrates:

*“We were sitting with the Holy Prophetsa, when Surah al-Jumuah was revealed to him. When he recited the verse, ‘And among others from among them who have not yet joined them’, a man asked, ‘O Messenger of Allah, who are these people [who will hold the rank of the companions of the Prophet, but have not yet joined them].’ The Prophetsa did not answer him. The man repeated his question thrice. The narrator says that [a non-Arab companion] Hazrat Salman Farsi was sitting amongst us. The Holy Prophet sa placed his hand on his shoulder and said, ‘Even if faith was to ascend to the Pleiades, men from among his people will bring it back to earth.’” (Sahih al-Bukhari, Kitab al-Tafsir)*

Explaining the condition of Muslims during this faithless era, the Holy Prophetsa said:

“There will come a time upon the people when nothing will remain of Islam save its name and nothing will remain of the Quran save its inscription. Their mosques will be splendidly furnished but deprived of guidance. Their scholars will be the worst people under the heavens; strife will issue from and avert to them.” (_Mishkat-ul-Masabih_, Kitab al-Ilm)

If _aakharin _is considered _majrur_, the contextual meaning of the verses would mean وبعث فی الآخرین رسولا منھم لما یلحقوابھم i.e. the Holy Prophetsa would be raised among another people who had not yet joined his immediate followers. However, these meanings cannot be taken literally because the Holy Prophetsa had passed away and entered paradise. It is not possible for a person to become alive after death and leave paradise to appear again in the latter days. Consequently, _aakharin _in this case could only imply that a non-Arab prophet would be sent to the non-Arabs who would be a reflection of the Holy Prophetsa. As Allah the Almighty states:

اِنَّ الَّذِیۡنَ یُبَایِعُوۡنَکَ اِنَّمَا یُبَایِعُوۡنَ اللّٰہَ ؕ یَدُ اللّٰہِ فَوۡقَ اَیۡدِیۡہِمۡ

“Those who swear allegiance to thee indeed swear allegiance to Allah. The hand of Allah is over their hand” (Surah al-Fath, Ch.48: V.11).

Though the hand of the Holy Prophetsa was placed over the hands of his Companionsra while taking Bai‘at, Allah considered it as His Own hand. Likewise, Allah the Almighty revealed to the Holy Prophetsa that the castles of Qaisar and Kisra would be conquered and their keys would be handed to him. However, those castles were conquered after his demise in the time of Hazrat Umarra and their keys fell in his hands. So, the hand of Hazrat Umarra was called the hand of the Holy Prophetsa in the prophecy. Hence, the meaning of _aakharin _in both cases i.e. _mansub _or _majrur _heralds the advent of a prophet in the latter days for the revival of Islam and restoration of faith, and his appearance has been considered the second coming i.e. a reflection of the Holy Prophetsa.

The _mujaddid _[reformer] of the 12th century, Hazrat Shah Waliullah Muhaddis Dehlvirh stated that the status of the Holy Prophetsa is above every other prophet because he would appear again in a certain manner. (_Hujjatullah al-Baligha_, Bab Haqiqat-ul-Nubuwwah wa Khawasiha)

Explaining the verses under discussion, Allama Musa Jarullah states:

“The meaning of this third verse [of Surah al-Jumuah] is that Allah Almighty is the One Who sent a prophet in the unlettered people from among them and He would raise a prophet in _aakharin _[others] from among them. Hence, the prophet of every group of _aakharin _is from among them and all these prophets among these groups are the prophets of Islam as the prophets of Bani Israel among the Israelites were the prophets of Torah.” (_Fi Huruf-e-Awailis Suwar_, p. 132, [Bait al-Hikmat])

Apart from the above interpretations, certain scholars believe that the word _aakharin _conveys the news of the conversion of Persians to Islam who did convert in the era of Hazrat Umarra. Some are of the view that it carries the news of the birth of Hazrat Imam Abu Hanifarh and to some, Hazrat Imam Bukharirh. However, these interpretations are not worthy of acceptance because the aforementioned explanation of the word _aakharin _by the Holy Prophetsa in the hadith of _Bukhari _refutes them as it mentions the time of _aakharin _to be the period when faith would go to the Pleiades and that surely was to happen after the three centuries of _Khair-ul-Qurun _[the best centuries in Islam].

Hence, it could neither be the era of Hazrat Umarra, nor the time of the birth of Hazrat Imam Abu Hanifarh or Hazrat Imam Bukharirh. Surely, the word _aakharin _signified the age regarding which the Holy Prophetsa said:

“My Ummah will go through the same stages as did the Bani Israel. The similarities will be very striking, like one shoe of a pair has to the other, so much so that if a person from among the Bani Israil committed an offence against his mother, a similar unfortunate one would also be found in my Ummah. Bani Israel split into 72 sects; my people will split into 73 sects; with the exception of one sect, all others will be bound for Hell.’ [The Companionsra] asked, ‘O prophet of Allah, who will be these righteous people?’ [The Holy Prophetsa] replied, ‘They will be the people who truly follow me and my Companions.’” (_Jami‘ al-Tirmidhi_, Kitab al-Iman)

There are several verses of the Holy Quran that indicate that a prophet would appear in the Ummah of Muhammadsa and this messenger has been called the Messiah and Mahdi in countless ahadith of the Holy Prophetsa. However, as the opponents have only raised questions on the verses of Surah al-Jumuah mentioned at the outset, we conclude this response by presenting the explanation by the Messiah and Mahdi of the age, whose advent was prophesied in the said verses. The Promised Messiahas states:

“In every respect, the perfection of guidance took place during the first advent of the Holy Prophetsa and the perfection of the propagation of faith, (i.e. the spread of this message) was to take place through the second advent of the Holy Prophetsa. This is because the verse in Surah al-Jumuah that reads, ‘and there are others from among them,’ demands that another group of people should also be prepared through his grace and guidance. From this, it becomes clear that there is another advent of the Holy Prophet Muhammadsa, and this advent in the form of a _buruzi _manifestation [spiritual reflection of the Holy Prophetsa] is taking place in this era.

“Hence, this age is one in which there was to be a complete spread of this faith. This is also why all means of communication and conveyance are also reaching their pinnacle. There is a multitude of publishing houses, countless printing presses and with each day, there are further improvements and developments in publishing and printing. There is also the use of courier and mail services and the emergence of post offices, wired mail, the railroad, aeroplanes and the publication of newspapers – all of these things have combined to transform the world into a global village.

“In actual fact, these advancements are in service of the Holy Prophetsa because through them, the perfect renaissance of Islam, i.e. the complete spread and delivery of his message, is taking place.” (_Malfuzat_, Vol. 4, p. 10)


https://www.alhakam.org/surah-al-jumuah-and-the-second-coming-of-the-holy-prophet-muhammad-s-a/

Holy Prophet: The Jews will fight with you, and you will be given victory over them so that a stone will say, 'O Muslim! There is a Jew behind me; kill him!' "


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262657924196941824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262789685786619912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262787103068434432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262790057133518852


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263757168907608064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

lol This war seems to have been forgotten. Hardly hear anything about it in the media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

mike2000 is back said:


> lol This war seems to have been forgotten. Hardly hear anything about it in the media



The war over on March 6 when Putin and Erdogan signed treaty in Moscow.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mike2000 is back said:


> lol This war seems to have been forgotten. Hardly hear anything about it in the media


It's largely over apart from Erdogan actively preventing it from ending

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264592542433239040


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264922267106099201


----------



## 500

mike2000 is back said:


> lol This war seems to have been forgotten. Hardly hear anything about it in the media


During 9 years of war Assad aka Putin aka Khamenai signed dozens cease fires but they broke all of them next day. This is a first cease fire they respect, because it came after harsh beating. As I said million times here these guys understand only force.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265346374100488193


----------



## Stryker1982

Glad this war is becoming very quiet these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Stryker1982 said:


> Glad this war is becoming very quiet these days.


The Jihadis are struggling in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

camelguy said:


> It's largely over apart from Erdogan actively preventing it from ending


and this is why i keep saying it that Turkey will leave Syria....eventually.....only with a list of destroyed equipment.



Aramagedon said:


> The Jihadis are struggling in Libya.


TO be honest, i will be surprised if Iran doesnt turn Libya into a "repayment" for Iran's adversaries in the Syrian war - Iran can sell or/and push arms to warring parties in Libya to just keep it going, bog down the resources of NATO imperalists and adversaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

925boy said:


> and this is why i keep saying it that Turkey will leave Syria....eventually.....only with a list of destroyed equipment.
> 
> 
> TO be honest, i will be surprised if Iran doesnt turn Libya into a "repayment" for Iran's adversaries in the Syrian war - Iran can sell or/and push arms to warring parties in Libya to just keep it going, bog down the resources of NATO imperalists and adversaries.


That gonna become a sectarian war. If Iran supports Syrian government that is because Iran doesn't want Syria to become a zombieland for Takfiri Jihadis which will affect Lebanon, Iraq and resistance axis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265664408673554437

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

*Russian fighter jet shot down a US drone near Khmeimim air base in Syria*
23.05.2020 11:20 WorldA- A A+





*According to the Chinese news agency Sohu, a Russian fighter jet shot down an American drone near Khmeimim air base in Syria, EDNews.net reports citing Bulgarian Military News.*

The drone is owned by the US Air Force, but was given to Syrian rebels. According to the agency, the drone was supposed to reconnoiter over the region of the Russian military Khmeimim air base and subsequently to be part in a planned air raid on the base.

“The Russian fighter shot down a small American reconnaissance drone provided by the Pentagon to the Nusra armed forces,” Sohu wrote.

According to the publication, this drone was given to Nusra’s armed forces at the beginning of the year, when there were dozens of armed clashes in Syria between the Syrian army and the rebels, as well as between pro-Turkish forces and Russian-Syrian units.

The type of the drone is not known yet, but according to the publication, the Russian military and air forces have considered that it could endanger the functioning of the Khmeimim air base and have taken action to remove it.

No statements have been made by the Russian Ministry of Defense so far.

*About Al-Nusra front*

Al-Nusra Front or Jabhat al-Nusra, known as Jabhat Fatah al-Sham after July 2016, and also described as al-Qaeda in Syria or al-Qaeda in the Levant, was a Salafist jihadist organization fighting against Syrian government forces in the Syrian Civil War. Its aim was to establish an Islamic state in the country.

Formed in 2012, in November of that year several western media described al-Nusra as “the most aggressive and successful” of the rebel forces.

In March 2015, the group joined with other jihadist groups to form the Army of Conquest. In July 2016, al-Nusra formally re-branded as Jabhat Fatah al-Sham (“Front for the Conquest of the Levant”).

On 28 January 2017, following violent clashes with Ahrar al-Sham and other rebel groups, Jabhat Fatah al-Sham merged with four other groups to become Hayat Tahrir al-Sham. However, Tahrir al-Sham has officially denied being part of al-Qaeda and said in a statement that the group is “an independent entity and not an extension of previous organizations or factions”

https://ednews.net/en/news/world/42...wn-a-us-drone-near-khmeimim-air-base-in-syria


----------



## SABRE

As the previous thread on the subject was closed down by the mods/admin I thought this might be a better place to confirm this report:

*Has it been confirmed that Khalifa Umar Bin Abdul Aziz's tomb has been desecrated and his body has been exhumed along with his wife's? Or is it fake news?
*
I am not seeking to turn this into a discussion. Just need confirmation.


----------



## QWECXZ

SABRE said:


> As the previous thread on the subject was closed down by the mods/admin I thought this might be a better place to confirm this report:
> 
> *Has it been confirmed that Khalifa Umar Bin Abdul Aziz's tomb has been desecrated and his body has been exhumed along with his wife's? Or is it fake news?
> *
> I am not seeking to turn this into a discussion. Just need confirmation.


It's fake. The news reappear once in a while when it's needed for propaganda purposes. And the region where it has allegedly happened is under the control of Turkey, not Iran.

And the thread has been reopened by the mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

QWECXZ said:


> It's fake. The news reappear once in a while when it's needed for propaganda purposes. And the region where it has allegedly happened is under the control of Turkey, not Iran.
> 
> And the thread has been reopened by the mods.


It was essentially a thread to bait people into spewing anti-Iran things. remember the thread where Pakistanis were asking the "right questions "about Iran recruiting Pakistanis to fight in SYria? yup, that was another bait thread to allow Pakistanis to lash out at Iran, for anything they're mad about essentially.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

ceasefire starting Monday. So if Sarraj attacks Sirte then boom it's on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269679263730499585

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

You don't send in a few of your best tanks into a proxy war. 

You send in all of your worst tanks M60s, T-55s, T-62. So that would be 2000-3000 tanks from Egypt, if Egyptians want victory. And you don't spread them out for easy picking by anti-tank attacks. You group them together and create pockets with pincer movements and let the infantry surround the pocket and finish off the enemy infantry. Keep doing this until the only thing left is Tripoli and that is besieged and make a peace treaty offer.

This is basic attacking 101. These are German Wehrmacht tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Agha Sher

zectech said:


> You don't send in a few of your best tanks into a proxy war.
> 
> You send in all of your worst tanks M60s, T-55s, T-62. So that would be 2000-3000 tanks from Egypt, if Egyptians want victory. And you don't spread them out for easy picking by anti-tank attacks. You group them together and create pockets with pincer movements and let the infantry surround the pocket and finish off the enemy infantry. Keep doing this until the only thing left is Tripoli and that is besieged and make a peace treaty offer.
> 
> This is basic attacking 101. These are German Wehrmacht tactics.



Egypt has throughout it's Sinai campaign shown horrible tactics and lost dozens of tanks. The Egyptian army is the definition of incompetence. They will bleed in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BordoEnes

Unless they themselves intervene and use these weapons it isnt going to make a difference. What difference would there be in M1 Abrams and T-72 in the hands of LNA if they use it in the exact same manner. Given Egypt's past track records i dont even think that it would make a difference either. First the Pantsirs reputation was ruined now the Abrams follows?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Total Destruction

As I said he will secure only the borders, probably few klms inside eastern Libya and that's it.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Turkish forces will pick their teeth with Egyptian forces , I feel sad to see Egypt on the wrong side ... My support is with Turkey as always

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Trango Towers

zectech said:


> You don't send in a few of your best tanks into a proxy war.
> 
> You send in all of your worst tanks M60s, T-55s, T-62. So that would be 2000-3000 tanks from Egypt, if Egyptians want victory. And you don't spread them out for easy picking by anti-tank attacks. You group them together and create pockets with pincer movements and let the infantry surround the pocket and finish off the enemy infantry. Keep doing this until the only thing left is Tripoli and that is besieged and make a peace treaty offer.
> 
> This is basic attacking 101. These are German Wehrmacht tactics.


You forgot...these are arab planners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Dragon

Trango Towers said:


> You forgot...these are arab planners.



Arab as in El Sisi planners backed by the West...? 

Real arabs spread Islam to the world, and were the most successful war planners the world has ever seen. 

Keep in mind majority of Egyptians elected Morsi as their leader. Sisi is a western puppet and most likely not a true representation of the Egyptian Arab population’s inner selves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

Sisi is going against Egypt's Western backers, who mostly support the Radicals in Tripoli trying to bring down Democracy in Libya. Barely anybody supports the legitimate democratically elected government of Tobruk.

Even zionist Israhell has a hard time supporting Haftar.

Where Erdogan should have gone in being a responsible leader, Sisi has taken that path.

Erdogan is the Western puppet like ISIS. There to cause trouble and division. Erdogan is trying to take over the entire Eastern Mediterranean. Syria, Greece, Cyprus, Libya, Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

American Dragon said:


> Arab as in El Sisi planners backed by the West...?
> 
> Real arabs spread Islam to the world, and were the most successful war planners the world has ever seen.
> 
> Keep in mind majority of Egyptians elected Morsi as their leader. Sisi is a western puppet and most likely not a true representation of the Egyptian Arab population’s inner selves.


Sadly there are no real arabs left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

A fake old video....


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The Egyptian M1 Tanks are a scale down version, should be an easy target for the Turkish drones. After Libya SISSI should be removed, has completely destroyed his country.*


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

zectech said:


> You don't send in a few of your best tanks into a proxy war.
> 
> You send in all of your worst tanks M60s, T-55s, T-62. So that would be 2000-3000 tanks from Egypt, if Egyptians want victory. And you don't spread them out for easy picking by anti-tank attacks. You group them together and create pockets with pincer movements and let the infantry surround the pocket and finish off the enemy infantry. Keep doing this until the only thing left is Tripoli and that is besieged and make a peace treaty offer.
> 
> This is basic attacking 101. These are German Wehrmacht tactics.



Egypt goal is to secure Eastern Libya to prevent massive refugee influx if Sarraj decides to go after Eastern Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Trango Towers said:


> Sadly there are no real arabs left



I've met some and even worked for some. Real arabs. Among the most amazing people I ever met.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *The Egyptian M1 Tanks are a scale down version, should be an easy target for the Turkish drones. After Libya SISSI should be removed, has completely destroyed his country.*



KSA, UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Algeria would enter the war if Turkey goes after Egypt. It be a very terrible ethnic war pitting Turks against Arabs. Not to mention countries like Greece, China, India which are hostile to Turkey would join in as well.



Total Destruction said:


> As I said he will secure only the borders, probably few klms inside eastern Libya and that's it.



Up to and including Sirte. Russian military is deployed in Sirte plus Russian air force is deployed to Jufra airbase nearly.


----------



## Trango Towers

Armchair said:


> I've met some and even worked for some. Real arabs. Among the most amazing people I ever met.


thats refreshing to hear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Trango Towers said:


> thats refreshing to hear



Check out the movie Valley of the Wolves. Its apparently banned in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Clutch

Starlord said:


> Turkish forces will pick their teeth with Egyptian forces , I feel sad to see Egypt on the wrong side ... My support is with Turkey as always



I agree. The Egyptian Zionist stooges are dead meat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Austin Powers said:


> ceasefire starting Monday. So if Sarraj attacks Sirte then boom it's on.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269679263730499585


Libya is open air....tanks wont work..eygptians ally need air power...precision, intelligence and endurance ..so lots of drones..


----------



## Amun

zectech said:


> You don't send in a few of your best tanks into a proxy war.
> 
> You send in all of your worst tanks M60s, T-55s, T-62. So that would be 2000-3000 tanks from Egypt, if Egyptians want victory. And you don't spread them out for easy picking by anti-tank attacks. You group them together and create pockets with pincer movements and let the infantry surround the pocket and finish off the enemy infantry. Keep doing this until the only thing left is Tripoli and that is besieged and make a peace treaty offer.
> 
> This is basic attacking 101. These are German Wehrmacht tactics.




Egypt used that Tactic in October/Ramadan war in 1973 that led to destruction of the Israeli 190th Armored Brigade and capturing the Colonel and Commander Assaf Yaguri

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish UCAVs can turn Egyptian Army M1A1 Tanks into crap of metal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> Turkish UCAVs can turn Egyptian Army M1A1 Tanks into crap of metal



Rafale can blow up TB2 from 100+ km away. What's your point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Rafale can blow up TB2 from 100+ km away. What's your point?



then Turkish Armed Forces to destroy airbases and naval ports in Cairo and Alexandria , Port Said

dont compare weak pathetic poor Egypt with regional super power Turkiye

btw Egyptian RAFALE Fighter Jets armed with only 60km MICA air to air missile
even soon Turkish AKINCI UCAVs will carry AESA Radar and 65km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles , 280km SOM Cruise Missile

and Turkiye can build military base in Ethiopia against Egypt that means The Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam will cut the Nile River and bye bye Egypt
Egypt fears the project will allow Ethiopia to control the flow of Africa's longest river
and Turkiye easly can protect Ethiopia and the biggest Turkish military base is in Somalia


----------



## himate

I dont discount the power of Egypt's Army or rather i should say Sissi's Army (as we are brothers to the Egyptian people) . I hope Sissi understands that the drone power which Turkey possesses is only a fraction of Turkeys military power, the Naval and Airpower of Turkey are far far more advanced and formidable. If you look at all the investment made in the last 15years by Erdogan's Govt it was made mostly in those 2 areas. In a full-blown war with Turkey, I'll be surprised if sissi's navy last a month. This is honestly speaking InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

himate said:


> I dont discount the power of Egypt's Army or rather i should say Sissi's Army (as we are brothers to the Egyptian people) . I hope Sissi understands that the drone power which Turkey possesses is only a fraction of Turkeys military power, the Naval and Airpower of Turkey are far far more advanced and formidable. If you look at all the investment made in the last 15years by Erdogan's Govt it was made mostly in those 2 areas. In a full-blown war with Turkey, I'll be surprised if sissi's navy last a month. This is honestly speaking InshaAllah



Egypt can not fight Turkiye



Turkiye has 1.000 km Ballistic Missile capability to hit airbases and naval ports in Cairo and Alexandria, Port Said
even if necessary , Turkiye can arm dozens of Cargo ships with Ballistic Missiles to destroy airbases and naval ports in Cairo and Alexandria

as like Israeli LORA Ballistic Missile which fired from Cargo Ship


----------



## Zarvan

If Egypt enters Libyan war it would be most dumb move made by Sissi. Already Sinai peninsula have become one big headache for Egypt.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Austin Powers said:


> Turkey been backing Sinai Islamists for years. This is merely Sisi's payback time.



There is no truth to the claim that Turkey assists ISIS in Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> There is no truth to the claim that Turkey assists ISIS in Sinai.



Not ISIS in particular but Islamists in general. Erdogan backs Islamists in many countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Austin Powers said:


> Turkey been backing Sinai Islamists for years. This is merely Sisi's payback time.


Turkey is not backing those in Sinai Peninsula and Egypy is making a disastrous mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

This troll is known with spreading his dreams and wishful thinkings as truth. Almost all threads, You can see similar posts. Just don’t care what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

himate said:


> I dont discount the power of Egypt's Army or rather i should say Sissi's Army (as we are brothers to the Egyptian people) . I hope Sissi understands that the drone power which Turkey possesses is only a fraction of Turkeys military power, the Naval and Airpower of Turkey are far far more advanced and formidable. If you look at all the investment made in the last 15years by Erdogan's Govt it was made mostly in those 2 areas. In a full-blown war with Turkey, I'll be surprised if sissi's navy last a month. This is honestly speaking InshaAllah



The game you played in Syria, cannot be repeated in Egypt .... Elsisi , Morsi , Mubarak, Sadat or Nasser .... they are just men .... they come and go .... but the Egyptian Army stands high to protect and defend Egypt against people like you and your dictator Erdo ....!

Fighting poor Kurdish militia or occupying some land in failed states like Syria,Libya or abusing the chaos in Iraq cannot be measured as a powerful army ..... any aggression from the NATO proxy imperialistic new Ottmans on the Egyptian interests means WAR.

you Turks fooled over and over by MB propaganda just to milk you and drain your money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type59

No war between Turkey and Egypt will happen. If Egypt moves its forces into libya then Turkey will probably concede.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

Type59 said:


> No war between Turkey and Egypt will happen. If Egypt moves its forces into libya then Turkey will probably concede.



Turkey wont concede at all


----------



## Type59

Nein said:


> Turkey wont concede at all



Turkey won't want to directly attack Egyptian troops. If Egypt deploys troops then war is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## himate

Amun said:


> The game you played in Syria, cannot be repeated in Egypt .... Elsisi , Morsi , Mubarak, Sadat or Nasser .... they are just men .... they come and go .... but the Egyptian Army stands high to protect and defend Egypt against people like you and your dictator Erdo ....!
> 
> Fighting poor Kurdish militia or occupying some land in failed states like Syria,Libya or abusing the chaos in Iraq cannot be measured as a powerful army ..... any aggression from the NATO proxy imperialistic new Ottmans on the Egyptian interests means WAR.
> 
> you Turks fooled over and over by MB propaganda just to milk you and drain your money.


My friend Turks are no enemies to you, actually Egyptians are brothers to us like the Libyans. But i hope you understand that your country has been hijacked by enemies of Muslim. Dont you realise that these regimes in ksa and uae have been installed by the colonialists which are bitter enemies of Islam and this region? They stopped your country from the jaws of independence and freedom by installing this puppet sissi. Puppets are controlled by others who dont want your country to succeed and notice how this sissi is going against Egypt's own interests in the Mediterranean just to giveaway large chunks of the seas to the allies of the colonialists which is greece. This is proof enough that these installed illegitimate regimes will destroy your country.

Don't ever think that when Turkey made the move in the Mediterranean and libya didnt take into account the potential moves of this puppet sissi? What turkey did in syria was under the nose of Russia who suppose to be a super power and the protector of puppet assad. we killed their puppets in mass while they watch, that was more humiliating to russia than to assad yet Turkey was ready for all out war.

Turkey is not only capable of repeating what it did in syria but more if sissi ever dares to take on turkey. We wouldn't want to destroy Egyptian navy or the airforce as we see Egypt as a future ally once these puppets are desposed. However, we will decimate those who obey sissi to attack turkish assets inshaAllah.


----------



## The SC

Agha Sher said:


> Egypt has throughout it's Sinai campaign shown horrible tactics and lost dozens of tanks. The Egyptian army is the definition of incompetence. They will bleed in Libya.


Look who is talking..
like if you had any army! lol
Be realistic ..




American Dragon said:


> Arab as in El Sisi planners backed by the West...?
> 
> Real arabs spread Islam to the world, and were the most successful war planners the world has ever seen.
> 
> Keep in mind majority of Egyptians elected Morsi as their leader. Sisi is a western puppet and most likely not a true representation of the Egyptian Arab population’s inner selves.


You say some truth about Arabs and then you contradict yourself about Sisi.. you seem a bit confused..Egyptians love their Sisi..



himate said:


> My friend Turks are no enemies to you, actually Egyptians are brothers to us like the Libyans. But i hope you understand that your country has been hijacked by enemies of Muslim. Dont you realise that these regimes in ksa and uae have been installed by the colonialists which are bitter enemies of Islam and this region? They stopped your country from the jaws of independence and freedom by installing this puppet sissi. Puppets are controlled by others who dont want your country to succeed and notice how this sissi is going against Egypt's own interests in the Mediterranean just to giveaway large chunks of the seas to the allies of the colonialists which is greece. This is proof enough that these installed illegitimate regimes will destroy your country.
> 
> Don't ever think that when Turkey made the move in the Mediterranean and libya didnt take into account the potential moves of this puppet sissi? What turkey did in syria was under the nose of Russia who suppose to be a super power and the protector of puppet assad. we killed their puppets in mass while they watch, that was more humiliating to russia than to assad yet Turkey was ready for all out war.
> 
> Turkey is not only capable of repeating what it did in syria but more if sissi ever dares to take on turkey. We wouldn't want to destroy Egyptian navy or the airforce as we see Egypt as a future ally once these puppets are desposed. However, we will decimate those who obey sissi to attack turkish assets inshaAllah.


Anyone who knows the truth understand that you are talking about Turkey..not Egypt..



himate said:


> I dont discount the power of Egypt's Army or rather i should say Sissi's Army (as we are brothers to the Egyptian people) . I hope Sissi understands that the drone power which Turkey possesses is only a fraction of Turkeys military power, the Naval and Airpower of Turkey are far far more advanced and formidable. If you look at all the investment made in the last 15years by Erdogan's Govt it was made mostly in those 2 areas. In a full-blown war with Turkey, I'll be surprised if sissi's navy last a month. This is honestly speaking InshaAllah


You should be thinking the opposite.. this is a friendly advice..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

himate said:


> My friend Turks are no enemies to you, actually Egyptians are brothers to us like the Libyans. But i hope you understand that your country has been hijacked by enemies of Muslim. Dont you realise that these regimes in ksa and uae have been installed by the colonialists which are bitter enemies of Islam and this region? They stopped your country from the jaws of independence and freedom by installing this puppet sissi. Puppets are controlled by others who dont want your country to succeed and notice how this sissi is going against Egypt's own interests in the Mediterranean just to giveaway large chunks of the seas to the allies of the colonialists which is greece. This is proof enough that these installed illegitimate regimes will destroy your country.
> 
> Don't ever think that when Turkey made the move in the Mediterranean and libya didnt take into account the potential moves of this puppet sissi? What turkey did in syria was under the nose of Russia who suppose to be a super power and the protector of puppet assad. we killed their puppets in mass while they watch, that was more humiliating to russia than to assad yet Turkey was ready for all out war.
> 
> Turkey is not only capable of repeating what it did in syria but more if sissi ever dares to take on turkey. We wouldn't want to destroy Egyptian navy or the airforce as we see Egypt as a future ally once these puppets are desposed. However, we will decimate those who obey sissi to attack turkish assets inshaAllah.



so , you consider that NATO Puppet dictator Erdo is the real example of Islam ...?!

being a NATO state is an example of Islam ...?!
Giving parts of your land to be Military Bases for the west ( Koffar ) is an example of Islam ...?!
Invading Syria and Iraq is an example of Islam ...?!
Cutting the waters of the rivers from Muslims in Iraq and Syria is an example of Islam ...?!
Letting the criminals and terrorists broadcasting from Turkey to encourage terrorists to kill Egyptians... is an example of Islam ...?!
Allowing prostitution... is an example of Islam ....?!

my friend, you can say that to some naive Pakistani members here .... so they can salute you and give you likes ..... but in the real world .... people cannot be fooled for along time ....

and remember, we have destroyed the Ottman Navy before .... so don’t try it .
Also you need to consider, that we fought Israel ( a genuine western proxy in the region) we haven’t stopped until we got our lands back ..... so , don’t try it for the sake of ISLAM .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Not ISIS in particular but Islamists in general. Erdogan backs Islamists in many countries.



what about Islamists ?

Erdogan worked only with Moursi who was elected as president of Egypt by Egyptian People





Austin Powers said:


> Turkey been backing Sinai Islamists for years. This is merely Sisi's payback time.



You are a liar ..... 

btw SISI's shitty Egyptian Armed Forces can not match with the Turkish Armed Forces in the region


----------



## The SC

Austin Powers said:


> KSA, UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Algeria would enter the war if Turkey goes after Egypt. It be a very terrible ethnic war pitting Turks against Arabs. Not to mention countries like Greece, China, India which are hostile to Turkey would join in as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Up to and including Sirte. Russian military is deployed in Sirte plus Russian air force is deployed to Jufra airbase nearly.


Egypt is more than enough for Turkey militarily and even before these recent modern weapons acquisitions..It was too tough for Usrael and the US to swallow in the 70s.. now it is hundred times tougher.. Don't even mention the other Arab states..but not wishing for war with the Turks..only if they chose to..then no one will be blamed for their demise..
Anyway this thread is about Egypt taking its precautions and deploying a few of its tanks near its borders with Libya.. No need for all this fuss..even the US has backed Sisi call for the ceasefire in Libya..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Egyptians Helicopters heading towards the Libyan boarders .... 

A Libyan Man in Egypt who is filming said ( the men are coming to you Ottman) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269963318841802752

We don’t need to go to war with the Turks .... but there are some RED LINES that they shouldn’t cross .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Amun said:


> Fighting poor Kurdish militia or occupying some land in failed states like Syria,Libya or abusing the chaos in Iraq cannot be measured as a powerful army



Pathetic Egyptian Army could not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Sinai ...... 

only 2 Turkish Missiles BORA and SOM will be enough to destroy airbases and naval ports in Cairo , Alexendria , Port Said
( Turkiye easly can produce 1.000 of BORA and SOM Missiles ... weak Egypt is begging SCALP from France ..pathetic losers )


only Turkish UCAVs ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI will be enough to destroy shitty Egyptian Army Tanks,Howitzers,MLRS,Radars and Air Defense Systems,etc



American puppet Arab dictators SISI , MBS , MBZ and now loser HAFTAR are working for anti-Islam for Israeli interests in the region
( American puppets Egypt-S.Arabia,The Uae gives Jerusalem to Israel and to kick Arabs out of Palestine to Sinai/Egypt ...traitors are always traitors )






know your place you pathetic puppet criminal dictators who are nothing without the US,France and Russia



Amun said:


> We don’t need to go to war with the Turks .... but there are some RED LINES that they shouldn’t cross .



pathetic loser still dreaming


Turkiye-Qatar backed GNA kicked all of you in Libya


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Amun said:


> Egyptians Helicopters heading towards the Libyan boarders ....
> 
> A Libyan Man in Egypt who is filming said ( the men are coming to you Ottman)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269963318841802752
> 
> We don’t need to go to war with the Turks .... but there are some RED LINES that they shouldn’t cross .



Egypt's goal is to bleed Turkey at Sirte. It's open ground killing ground.


----------



## Saho

I think Egypt saw what happened in Syria when Turkey was forced to pull back and leave Assad’s force alone due to immense pressure from Russia.

The difference now is Egypt has a much bigger and superior backing than Assad so they’re trying to pressure Turkey to pull back via intimidation tactics.

Question is, will Turkey pull back like they did in Syria or continue their operation with GNA and risk confronting Egypt with a strong backing of South European nations, Russia, Israel and US combined with unlimited money from UAE and Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Egypt's goal is to bleed Turkey at Sirte. It's open ground killing ground.



SIRTE hosts Ottoman Turk population and SIRTE will be cleaned from terrorist HAFTAR and Russian,French,Salafi/Wahabi Arab invaders - terrorists


----------



## Amun

Austin Powers said:


> Egypt's goal is to bleed Turkey at Sirte. It's open ground killing ground.



Even Sirte , Egypt will only support LNA to defend it and will not intervene ..... but if Sirte fallen in the hands of Turkish backed Syrian Terrorists .... the Egyptian Army will cross the boarders to protect the Libyans in Cyrenaica from being slaughtered in the hands of Turkish backed Syrian mercenaries just like what happened in Terhuna .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

Saho said:


> Question is, will Turkey pull back like they did in Syria or continue their operation with GNA and risk confronting Egypt?



Egypt is weaker than Russia backed Assad Regime-Iran alliance

Egypt doesnt have large scale operation capability to attack Turkiye
but only 2 Turkish Missiles BORA and SOM will be enough to destroy airbases and naval ports in Cairo , Alexendria , Port Said
( Turkiye easly can produce 1.000 of BORA and SOM Missiles ... weak Egypt is begging SCALP from France ..pathetic losers )

only Turkish UCAVs ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI will be enough to destroy shitty Egyptian Army Tanks,Howitzers,MLRS,Radars and Air Defense Systems,etc

and Turkish Navy easly can destroy weak-outdated Egyptian Navy


so game over in Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
Greece and Egypt can only barking ..nothing else ... they can do nothing without the US,France and Russia



Amun said:


> the Egyptian Army will cross the boarders to protect the Libyans in Cyrenaica from being slaughtered in the hands of Turkish backed Syrian mercenaries just like what happened in Terhuna .



keep dreaming dream is free

Libya rules by the UN recognized Libyan Government led by SARRAJ

HAFTAR is a traitor terrorist as like terrorist FETO
and Turkiye backed GNA will clean Libya from Russia,France backed invaders and Salafi/Wahabi terrorists from Egypt,S.Arabia,The Uae,Sudan,Chad,Niger,etc

btw Russia deployed WAGNER and Assadist terrorists in Libya from Syria to kill Libyans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The train of Arabization is departing westbound and it can't be stopped. Field Marshal Al Sisi is driving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

camelguy said:


> The train of Arabization is departing westbound and it can't be stopped. Field Marshal Al Sisi is driving.



you are killing them man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Pathetic losers a few weeks ago dreamed about taking Tripoli and now they are crying for ceasefire 
Sisi's weak and poor Egypt can do nothing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

If Egypt invades Libya it will be a major blow for it internationally. And will open it up for back stabbing "friends" like the US suddenly cutting off military aid (they always look for an excuse). 

It will also open it up for Turkey to take military action against a weak Egypt. Basically allowing the Muslim Brotherhood to re-establish a state with Turkish help. And the bombardment by TuAF of Egypt will put Egypt back 10 years in its development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

I laugh at the losers who think egypt can beat Turkey hahaha

All does Turkey have to do is just flick and the egyptian will flee like the rats they. are



Amun said:


> you are killing them man



You did not destroy the Ottomans neither did you destroy israel.

Keep on living with false pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cabatli_53

These fanboys don’t have any idea what they are talking. Turkey has already commenced Sirte operation. Noone care what Sisi think or talk. Turkey is in dialogue with Russia and US. Invading a sovereign country militarily have lots of consequences. You can not justify your actions by saying a coup plotter dictator wannabe similar to Sisi invited me to join into party. What Egypt can do is to go left and right of the border as they did a present. Egypt have rights to secure their borders by showing internal security reasons in acc to international treaties as well but If they invade Libya, It will be just a matter of decision for Turkey to deploy hundreds of Turkish military assets in order to show the Turkish flag in Libya. If Egypt attack on any Turkish assets in Libya, It will be just matter of decision to prepare hundreds of Turkish fighters equipped with 4x Amraam missiles each to destroy whole fleet of Egyptian airforce that lacks serious BvR and EWSP suits at majority of active fleet. Now, Watch How Turkish backed forces are advancing on Sirte and Al-Jufra without making much noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammed45

cabatli_53 said:


> These fanboys don’t have any idea what they are talking. Turkey has already commenced Sirte operation. Noone care what Sisi think or talk. Turkey is in dialogue with Russia and US. Invading a sovereign country militarily have lots of consequences. You can not justify your actions by saying a coup plotter dictator wannabe similar to Sisi invited me to join into party. What Egypt can do is to go left and right of the border as they did a present. Egypt have rights to secure their borders by showing internal security reasons in acc to international treaties as well but If they invade Libya, It will be just a matter of decision for Turkey to deploy hundreds of Turkish military assets in order to show the Turkish flag in Libya. If Egypt attack on any Turkish assets in Libya, It will be just matter of decision to prepare hundreds of Turkish fighters equipped with 4x Amraam missiles each to destroy whole fleet of Egyptian airforce that lacks serious BvR and EWSP suits at majority of active fleet. Now, Watch How Turkish backed forces are advancing on Sirte and Al-Jufra without making much noise.


FYI Sisi has coordinated his actions with USA/Europe and other powers, so no one gives a hoot if they attack you and you start killing one an other. My advice, start a negotiation with Egypt.

As a matter of fact, GNA winning in Libya would be considered a grave danger to Egypt since it will activate the m-Brotherhood organization in Egypt. Hence more bloodshed in Egypt and beyond. Turkey has stabbed Egypt in the back for multiple times and its sign is Sinai where Israel and Turkey have been planning evil plots to destabilize Egyptian territory. 

Wherever i look at all these miseries/misunderstandings/problems/wars/etc in middle east, i can see that Zionist cancer planning and conspiring. Why do you fall in their trap is because of your greed for power and the Ottoman dream which only makes Israel the sole winner of middle eastern conflicts. Ottoman empire collapsed, it was a fkin disaster in the first place, but reviving that empire costs people's lives. Hope you understand this simple fact and not resort to insulting me like your countrymen do lol.


----------



## cabatli_53

The SC said:


> Egypt is more than enough for Turkey militarily and even before these recent modern weapons acquisitions..It was too tough for Usrael and the US to swallow in the 70s.. now it is hundred times tougher.. Don't even mention the other Arab states..but not wishing for war with the Turks..only if they chose to..then no one will be blamed for their demise..
> Anyway this thread is about Egypt taking its precautions and deploying a few of its tanks near its borders with Libya.. No need for all this fuss..even the US has backed Sisi call for the ceasefire in Libya..




If It was just about acquising modern weapons, KSA would have been one of the strongest forces of the World but The men with sandals are humiliating your oil rich coalition from left and right in Yemen. If It was just about money, Hafter backed by UAE money and equipments would have devastated the Libya at present but Contrary to your general beliefs, Hafter is seeking a hole to hide at present. There is one serious matter your minds can’t comprehend. The day when you found this mystery, you will be able to make more sense in geopolitic matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cabatli_53

mohammad45 said:


> FYI Sisi has coordinated his actions with USA/Europe and other powers, so no one gives a hoot if they attack you and you start killing one an other. My advice, start a negotiation with Egypt.
> 
> As a matter of fact, GNA winning in Libya would be considered a grave danger to Egypt since it will activate the m-Brotherhood organization in Egypt. Hence more bloodshed in Egypt and beyond. Turkey has stabbed Egypt in the back for multiple times and its sign is Sinai where Israel and Turkey have been planning evil plots to destabilize Egyptian territory.
> 
> Wherever i look at all these miseries/misunderstandings/problems/wars/etc in middle east, i can see that Zionist cancer planning and conspiring. Why do you fall in their trap is because of your greed for power and the Ottoman dream which only makes Israel the sole winner of middle eastern conflicts. Ottoman empire collapsed, it was a fkin disaster in the first place, but reviving that empire costs people's lives. Hope you understand this simple fact and not resort to insulting me like your countrymen do lol.




It is not important who he is talking with. The reality of the field have its own consequences at international arena. You can not enter inside a country by showing availability og huge opposition people inside your own political system that may cause losing your own dictatorial seats. You should have solid and acceptable reasons which is convenient to international treaties. If not, All states will have own reasons to invade others by showing this or that reasons. Turkey is in Libya thanks to invitation/agreement done with UN recognized government and proceeding its activities based on the deal signed wth same govern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

cabatli_53 said:


> It is not important who he is talking with. The reality of the field have its own consequences at international arena. You can not enter inside a country by showing availability og huge opposition people inside your own political system that may cause losing your own dictatorial seats. You should have solid and acceptable reasons which is convenient to international treaties. If not, All states will have own reasons to invade others by showing this or that reasons. Turkey is in Libya thanks to invitation/agreement done with UN recognized government and proceeding its activities based on the deal signed wth same govern.


In this case i cannot blame you. You have the moral ground, the only thing that i can hope for, is avoiding war sir. Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mohammad45 said:


> @waz Bro, this sectarian terrorist requires your attention. Thanks in advance



Afcoonistan belongs to Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

cabatli_53 said:


> If It was just about acquising modern weapons, KSA would have been one of the strongest forces of the World but The men with sandals are humiliating your oil rich coalition from left and right in Yemen. If It was just about money, Hafter backed by UAE money and equipments would have devastated the Libya at present but Contrary to your general beliefs, Hafter is seeking a hole to hide at present. There is one serious matter your minds can’t comprehend. The day when you found this mystery, you will be able to make more sense in geopolitic matters.


All this talk is based on fallacies that might suit your mind ..but far from the truth on the field.. be it in Yemen or in Libya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

I hope Egypt intervenes in Libya against MB, Turkey is in deep economik crıses, Russian bear will strangle Türkey, Kurds bıg oppatunety to liberate Afrin, Syria army build force in Idlib, Greek take bak constantinople, Turkey can nut afford 4 wars, time for greater Armenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> Even Sirte , Egypt will only support LNA to defend it and will not intervene ..... but if Sirte fallen in the hands of Turkish backed Syrian Terrorists .... the Egyptian Army will cross the boarders to protect the Libyans in Cyrenaica from being slaughtered in the hands of Turkish backed Syrian mercenaries just like what happened in Terhuna .


https://thearabweekly.com/reasons-egypt-did-not-react-turkeys-intervention-libya

And

On June 1, Turkey’s ambitions for control of the military situation were dealt a blow when LNA forces seized the strategic town of al-Asabaa, about 50km south of the capital, prompting an agreement to resume the 5+5 ceasefire talks.

https://thearabweekly.com/erdogan-reiterates-intent-pursue-wider-influence-libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

The SC said:


> https://thearabweekly.com/reasons-egypt-did-not-react-turkeys-intervention-libya
> 
> And
> 
> On June 1, Turkey’s ambitions for control of the military situation were dealt a blow when LNA forces seized the strategic town of al-Asabaa, about 50km south of the capital, prompting an agreement to resume the 5+5 ceasefire talks.
> 
> https://thearabweekly.com/erdogan-reiterates-intent-pursue-wider-influence-libya



Hahaha damage control after 1 year you guys failed in taking tripoli.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> Hahaha damage control after 1 year you guys failed in taking tripoli.



Tripoli is too big a city to take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Austin Powers said:


> Tripoli is too big a city to take.



Everybody actually said the gna will fall what happened now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Nein said:


> Everybody actually said the gna will fall what happened now?



Everyone said Damascus will fall. Everyone said Aleppo will fall. Everyone said Homs will fall. None of these ever happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaRv

Nein said:


> Turkey wont concede at all


you already lost everything ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Austin Powers said:


> Rafale can blow up TB2 from 100+ km away. What's your point?


Point is Egyptians have never won a war. This is not ancient pharaohic times you know. This is 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Trango Towers said:


> Point is Egyptians have never won a war. This is not ancient pharaohic times you know. This is 2020.



Neither has Turkey. Heck, Turkey can't even beat Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Austin Powers said:


> Neither has Turkey. Heck, Turkey can't even beat Syria.



Turkey stopped the SAA's Idlib offensive with a bunch of drones. They lost around 100 vehicles before Russia had to step in to save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hiptullha said:


> Turkey stopped the SAA's Idlib offensive with a bunch of drones. They lost around 100 vehicles before Russia had to step in to save them.



Stopped for the time being, but not permanently. Within a few weeks SAA launch huge offensive to take M4 highway.


----------



## Trango Towers

Austin Powers said:


> Neither has Turkey. Heck, Turkey can't even beat Syria.


Loooool...ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Austin Powers said:


> Within a few weeks SAA launch huge offensive to take M4 highway.



Yes, because of the Russian imposed ceasefire. Those bombings proved that the SAA is helpless without Russian backing. And we already know that the civil war would have ended years ago if Iran didn't send militants in to save the incompetent SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Neither has Turkey. Heck, Turkey can't even beat Syria.



even FSA beat Assad Regime+Iran+Hezbollah combined and in 2015 Russia saved pathetic Assad Regime+Iran+Hezbollah from FSA

just a few days Turkish Bayraktar TB-2 and ANKA-S UCAVs with 8km MAM-L laser guided ammunition killed 3.322 Assad Regime militia including 6 generals and Iran backed terrorists and destroyed
8 Air Defense Systems
155 Tanks
51 Howitzers
52 MLRS
29 AFVs
68 Military Vehicles
15 Anti Tank Weapons
36 Pick-up mounted anti aircraft guns
49 Ammunition Trucks
10 Ammunition Storage
2 Missile Systems

and Russia saved loser Assad Regime,Hezbolla,IRGC backed terrorist groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Most people did not suspect Turkey was serious about supporting GNA militarily in Libya and Tripoli seemed like it was about to fall but look where we are now. That's impressive regardless of your position on the conflict. GNA is not well trained either, not in classic army definition or semi-military sense. So for Turkey to change that around for them speaks of their capabilities. 

If the GNA can successfully mount an offensive eastward than that will change the face of the conflict.



camelguy said:


> Afcoonistan belongs to Iran



You belong in Iran, go apply for citizenship there.



Total Destruction said:


> As I said he will secure only the borders, probably few klms inside eastern Libya and that's it.



Egypt and Turkey will not get into war, Egypts security needs will be met regardless of outcome in conflict. Pro-Iran guys are wishing for the two to get into conflict so they both can be weakened and Iran can strengthen hegemony in region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hiptullha said:


> Yes, because of the Russian imposed ceasefire. Those bombings proved that the SAA is helpless without Russian backing. And we already know that the civil war would have ended years ago if Iran didn't send militants in to save the incompetent SAA.



It was mainly due to coronavirus rather than Turkish drones. Anyway the M4 battle will start within a few weeks. Turkey can't stop it. Without or without drones.



Falcon29 said:


> Most people did not suspect Turkey was serious about supporting GNA militarily in Libya and Tripoli seemed like it was about to fall but look where we are now. That's impressive regardless of your position on the conflict. GNA is not well trained either, not in classic army definition or semi-military sense. So for Turkey to change that around for them speaks of their capabilities.
> 
> If the GNA can successfully mount an offensive eastward than that will change the face of the conflict.



Benghazi is more than half the size of Tripoli. since 2011 February Benghazi has not been ruled by Tripoli. Plus the people of Benghazi absolutely hate the people of Tripoli. If you think Benghazi is as easy to take as Tarhuna then you are sadly mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Austin Powers said:


> It was mainly due to coronavirus rather than Turkish drones. Anyway the M4 battle will start within a few weeks. Turkey can't stop it. Without or without drones.
> .



Why are you so butthurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Falcon29 said:


> Why are you so butthurt?



I'm Chinese. Don't get all froody with me pal. I can hardly care what happens in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Austin Powers said:


> It was mainly due to coronavirus rather than Turkish drones. Anyway the M4 battle will start within a few weeks. Turkey can't stop it. Without or without drones.
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi is more than half the size of Tripoli. since 2011 February Benghazi has not been ruled by Tripoli. Plus the people of Benghazi absolutely hate the people of Tripoli. If you think Benghazi is as easy to take as Tarhuna then you are sadly mistaken.



Eastward does not mean Benghazi, but regardless I don't think you're fit to educate people about Libya. You are some Iranian or east Asian guy loyal to Iran. I'd rather have a Libyan member to give his input on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Falcon29 said:


> Eastward does not mean Benghazi, but regardless I don't think you're fit to educate people about Libya. You are some Iranian or east Asian guy loyal to Iran. I'd rather have a Libyan member to give his input on this matter.



Whatever man. Tripoli government will never rule Sirte ever again. Guaranteed.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270453111048396800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Austin Powers said:


> I'm Chinese. Don't get all froody with me pal. I can hardly care what happens in the ME.



You're Chinese like how that one guy is Nigerian christian.



Austin Powers said:


> Whatever man. Tripoli government will never rule Sirte ever again. Guaranteed.



Like I said you tend to get angry if you feel anyone is challenging Iranian hegemony in region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Falcon29 said:


> Like I said you tend to get angry if you feel anyone is challenging Iranian hegemony in region.



Iran used to back Tripoli government until Iran made deal with UAE. UAE stopped war in Yemen against Houthis in exchange Iran dropped backing for Tripoli government. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195782673760997379


----------



## Falcon29

I think people should just ignore him, he's not a troll but fanatical Twelver Shia who worships Iran. Majority of his posts nowadays is to make Sunni nations hate one another and to make some appear like they've submitted to Iran. Mods are gonna be nice to him but others should just ignore as he has a toxic sectarian agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Anyway the M4 battle will start within a few weeks. Turkey can't stop it. Without or without drones.



dream of Chinese TROLL

shitty MIG-29s can not stop the Turkish Airforce
Turkish Army with over 3.500 Tanks,Howitzers,IFVs,AFVs,MLRS and tens of thousands of Turkish - SNA soldiers are in Idlib to kick all of them

this time we will burn Lakatia and Damascus with Ballistic Missiles , MLRS and Turkish Airforce


*Turkiye will fight anyone for Libya and Syria*



Austin Powers said:


> Benghazi is more than half the size of Tripoli. since 2011 February Benghazi has not been ruled by Tripoli. Plus the people of Benghazi absolutely hate the people of Tripoli. If you think Benghazi is as easy to take as Tarhuna then you are sadly mistaken.



GNA will re-take SIRTE and AL-JUFRA ....... everybody will see it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

MaRv said:


> you already lost everything ..



Lol that agreement means shit lmaooo


----------



## Total Destruction

Falcon29 said:


> Egypt and Turkey will not get into war, Egypts security needs will be met regardless of outcome in conflict. Pro-Iran guys are wishing for the two to get into conflict so they both can be weakened and Iran can strengthen hegemony in region.


Not only Iran but Gulf Arabs as well, they wanna see both Egypt and Turkey at war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Total Destruction said:


> Not only Iran but Gulf Arabs as well, they wanna see both Egypt and Turkey at war.


So they are waiting for a war that will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> GNA will re-take SIRTE and AL-JUFRA ....... everybody will see it



Not gonna happen. GNA can't take Sirte / Jufra the same way LNA can't take Tripoli.


----------



## -SINAN-

Amun said:


> but there are some RED LINES that they shouldn’t cross .


What are those red lines?



MaRv said:


> you already lost everything ..








For months we are drilling in our EEZ with;

Fatih





Yavuz





If this area indeed belong to Greeks, where are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

-SINAN- said:


> What are those red lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For months we are drilling in our EEZ with;
> 
> Fatih
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yavuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this area indeed belong to Greeks, where are they?



Why Turkey drilling in Med? It loses money to drill with oil price so low.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270709354673565696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Austin Powers said:


> Why Turkey drilling in Med? It loses money to drill with oil price so low.


We heard there is gold in the sea floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270578351200014337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270607498957828097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Austin Powers said:


> *I'm Chinese*. Don't get all froody with me pal. I can hardly care what happens in the ME.



If you're Chinese why don't you post about Chinese issues? Ever heard of Ladakh and what's going on there?

If you're Chinese why are you so fantacially obsessed with Libya/Syria/Turkey but ignore Chinese military issues? Why do you jump on any news about Libya and Turkey and post in a heartbeat? 

How many Chinese people lick Haftar's balls with as much vigour and passion as you?

You are most likely a backstabbing Iranian or Wahabi spreading propaganda to stir hate against Turkey, or an Israeli just stirring shit.

In short you are as much Chinese as Donald Trump is Somalian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Tom_Cruise said:


> If you're Chinese why don't you post about Chinese issues? Ever heard of Ladakh and what's going on there?
> 
> If you're Chinese why are you so fantacially obsessed with Libya/Syria/Turkey but ignore Chinese military issues? Why do you jump on any news about Libya and Turkey and post in a heartbeat?
> 
> How many Chinese people lick Haftar's balls with as much vigour and passion as you?
> 
> You are most likely a backstabbing Iranian or Wahabi spreading propaganda to stir hate against Turkey, or an Israeli just stirring shit.
> 
> In short you are as much Chinese as Donald Trump is Somalian.



I don't care about Ladakh. Never heard about it. Don't care about it.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Austin Powers said:


> *I don't care about Ladakh. Never heard about it. *Don't care about it.


----------



## 925boy

US INDIRECTLY admits to strangling the SYrian nation economically:

*Official: US offered Syria president ‘proposal’ to ease his crisis*
June 9, 2020 at 11:41 am | Published in: Asia & Americas, Europe & Russia, Iran, Lebanon, Middle East, News, Russia, Syria, US




US Special Representative for Syria James Jeffrey answers questions at House of Representatives Foreign Affairs Committee, in Washington, US on 22 May 2019 [Yasin Öztürk/Anadolu Agency]
June 9, 2020 at 11:41 am
146
SHARES
suffering from a shortage of foreign reserve.

“If Assad is interested in his people, he will accept the offer, and we are in constant contact with the Russians and other prominent players as well as the Syrian opposition, which must remain united,” he said.

The official said Washington demands a change in the Syrian regime’s “behaviour” including to stop providing shelter for terrorist organisations, stop using chemical weapons against its people and neighbours as well as stop providing a base for Iran to extend its hegemony over the region.
https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...-syria-president-proposal-to-ease-his-crisis/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

dBSPL said:


> So they are waiting for a war that will never happen.


Insha-Allah it will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

-SINAN- said:


> What are those red lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For months we are drilling in our EEZ with;
> 
> Fatih
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yavuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this area indeed belong to Greeks, where are they?



talking about Libya not EEZ .... and yes all drilling done by Turkey is out of Egyptian EEZ .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> taking about Libya not EEZ .... and yes all drilling done by Turkey is out of Egyptian EEZ .


What drilling!
There are very few companies in this world who have the technology to drill for Oil or Gas fields..mostly in deep waters..
Turkey does not have the tech and is just exploring.."looking" for Oil or Gas fields..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> What drilling!
> There are very few companies in this world who have the technology to drill for Oil or Gas fields..mostly in deep waters..
> Turkey does not have the tech and is just exploring.."looking" for Oil or Gas fields..



I know , even once they found Gas or Oil how could they extract it and export it from a conflict zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fh0lz8r%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271174551653822465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Egypt can not fight Turkiye
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye has 1.000 km Ballistic Missile capability to hit airbases and naval ports in Cairo and Alexandria, Port Said
> even if necessary , Turkiye can arm dozens of Cargo ships with Ballistic Missiles to destroy airbases and naval ports in Cairo and Alexandria
> 
> as like Israeli LORA Ballistic Missile which fired from Cargo Ship


are you aware you do that and all your civillian fleet will become legitimate target ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271715539031937031

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271716074237628421

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271782178934919168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272144173379043330


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272183429661065217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272185948676280320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> You belong in Iran, go apply for citizenship there.



Did you still not finish your radical Sunni chapter in your life


----------



## Falcon29

camelguy said:


> Did you still not finish your radical Sunni chapter in your life



It does not make us radical to point out your radical allegiance to Iran which you haven't broke out of yet. Hope you regain your sanity soon.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> It does not make us radical to point out your radical allegiance to Iran which you haven't broke out of yet. Hope you regain your sanity soon.



Im the ba'athist Iraqi of this forum, not sure what you are talking about


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> Im the ba'athist Iraqi of this forum, not sure what you are talking about


Ba'athism is much better than Islamism or anything else for the Arab world. It unites everybody regardless of religion, (except the weird kurds) fairly well unlike Radical Sunni or Radical Shia Islamism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

Holy crap ceaser sanctions incoming on UAE?
“Five Syrian pilots were trained at Khalifa Ben Zayed Air College (KBZAC) near Abu Dhabi.

“UAE also provides technical, scientific & logistical training to senior members of the Syrian military intelligence services.”

“How Abu Dhabi helps Damascus out”
https://t.co/R3sPIXnTgI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

Israeli jets hits the regime and Iranian militias in hama.. Probably ammo depots as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275560347018149889


----------



## 500

No worries, Khamenai will take money from Iran's poor and send more weapons to child murderer Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy




----------



## 500

Masyaf military factories bombed by Israel on 4 June 2020:










Few kms from S-400 and S-300PMU2:


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279417921941450753


----------



## Faheka.afk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279510257291722752


----------



## 925boy

What TUrkish brothers are doing to their Syrian brothers in Syria:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279743078732115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277421599759626241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279763705882951681Some destroyed Turkish equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

925boy said:


> What TUrkish brothers are doing to their Syrian brothers in Syria:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279743078732115968Ok deal with it I guess?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277421599759626241LOL what? Fake news.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279763705882951681Some destroyed Turkish equipments.


Someone destroyed this guys friend to pieces.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279746083439214594


----------



## vostok

What are you doing in Syria, Americans?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

US did everything to block Turkey's operation. They even created a huge vacuum in the region for Turkey to sink into the swamp.

As a result, Turkey has take nearly enough settlements for its Syrian refugees. And Russia has increased its domination in the east of Syria without fighting by using the opportunity that it has been waiting for and designed for a long time.

What left for USA? U.S. officers in the region pay for the stupidity of the U.S. security bureaucracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

dBSPL said:


> US did everything to block Turkey's operation. They even created a huge vacuum in the region for Turkey to sink into the swamp.
> 
> As a result, Turkey has take nearly enough settlements for its Syrian refugees. And Russia has increased its domination in the east of Syria without fighting by using the opportunity that it has been waiting for and designed for a long time.
> 
> What left for USA? U.S. officers in the region pay for the stupidity of the U.S. security bureaucracy.


If Us did everything to block TUrkey then why da fuk is TUrkey still in NATO? sorry just asking for realism because TUrks like you will complain about US but are you ready to exit NATO? dont just complain because its easy or convenient. if you still like US to be your NATO daddy then let us know!!


----------



## Ansu fati

925boy said:


> If Us did everything to block TUrkey then why da fuk is TUrkey still in NATO? sorry just asking for realism because TUrks like you will complain about US but are you ready to exit NATO? dont just complain because its easy or convenient. if you still like US to be your NATO daddy then let us know!!


Because there’s no mechanism for expelling a member from NATO unless the country withdraws itself
The only way to “expel” Turkey is if all members withdraw from the alliance and form a new NATO but this isn’t going to happen since some members got into alliance by controversial means plus you give Russia a chance once again in hindering SE european countries from entering the new NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

its just unbelievable how entitled these western countries are. 

imagine for a second Iranian troops, warplanes, and armor just went into Sweden randomly on the excuse of trying to protect swedish human rights. 

Make public statements towards Iranian domestic audience that "hahaha were just here to guard the oil (replace with productive swedish industry)

periodically bomb and kill swedish troops on their own soil, Demand to have a Veto over who becomes the prime minister of sweden, and even threaten swedish airliners on their own soil by dangerously getting close to them and risking their safety. 

would the entire universe not condemn Iran as a savage, aggresive, invading force.....???

yet thanks to western propaganda machines, the americans are somehow the "hero" in this picture. its almost like living in the twighlight zone here. 

every single american "soldier" on syrian soil is a *terrorist *and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## Deactivated

Ansu fati said:


> Because there’s no mechanism for expelling a member from NATO unless the country withdraws itself
> The only way to “expel” Turkey is if all members withdraw from the alliance and form a new NATO but this isn’t going to happen since some members got into alliance by controversial means plus you give Russia a chance once again in hindering SE european countries from entering the new NATO


he is a false flagger, don't reply to him - just block him... he gets warn and ban-slapped in our section 24/7 for his poor TS-propaganda 



dBSPL said:


> US did everything to block Turkey's operation. They even created a huge vacuum in the region for Turkey to sink into the swamp.
> 
> As a result, Turkey has take nearly enough settlements for its Syrian refugees. And Russia has increased its domination in the east of Syria without fighting by using the opportunity that it has been waiting for and designed for a long time.
> 
> What left for USA? U.S. officers in the region pay for the stupidity of the U.S. security bureaucracy.


ignoring the fact, that he's a TS-propagandist from some sort of sandcountry... obvious no white-american, he is totally ignoring, that there are no attacks on US-occupied area and oil-fields by ISIS - that the BBC reported about some ISIS-YPG deals in raqqa, that the US trained al-nusra on Turkish soil in ~ 2011-2013, etc... he is just a propagandist, ignore him


----------



## Beny Karachun

Might have been Hezbollah. 
The 4 terrorists were spotted planting bombs, 25 meters away from the Syrian-Israeli border. 

Israeli Maglan unit, a commando recon unit, ambushed the four terrorists, in coordination with the Israeli air force, simultaneously engaged the terrorists with rifles and a missile.

In response to the failed attack against Israel, it's attacking Syrian targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

They don't seem to be armed , seems like another war crime by Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

Good riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

wonder if its 25m inside Syrian border why Israel care ? are they planning another attack inside syria, perhaps grabbing more land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

khansaheeb said:


> They don't seem to be armed , seems like another war crime by Israel.


Not only are they armed, they just planted a bomb near the border.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder if its 25m inside Syrian border why Israel care ? are they planning another attack inside syria, perhaps grabbing more land?


If we choose to, yes, we are going to grab more land, can you stop us? They planted a few Belgian PRB M3 anti tank mines and got blown up. Serves them right.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Beny Karachun said:


> If we choose to, yes, we are going to grab more land, can you stop us? They planted a few Belgian PRB M3 anti tank mines and got blown up. Serves them right.


25m inside syrian border. And fat chance you can use tank in that area.
And yes we can . remember 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uguduwa

After few decades, these kinds of petty border conflicts won't have to exist because the whole region would just be known as "greater western China".


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hack-Hook said:


> 25m inside syrian border. And fat chance you can use tank in that area.
> And yes we can . remember 2006.


You could if you had some anti tank mines there. 
Too bad we defused them and evaporated the terrorists that planted them. 
Also seems like Beirut was nuked or something.


----------



## Trench Broom

Pinpoint liquidation. Great news. Hopefully it was Iranian terrorists or affiliates.

Notice how they cower before being evaporated. They heard it coming.


----------



## BHAN85

I dont see the imaginary bomb planted.
I only see a real bomb killing 4 beggars.
USA puppets killing Iran puppets, well done, keep killing each other until you will be all dead.
If you really see that someone is planting a bomb in the border you only have to save the position where is planted.

But this is another provocation, well, it doesnt matter, better that than cyberattack Iran.

It's Ok if only puppets are killed.


----------



## sammuel

BHAN85 said:


> I dont see the imaginary bomb planted.
> .



maybe take a closer look :







Bag, Full of Explosives Ready to Detonate found on site


----------



## Hack-Hook

BHAN85 said:


> I dont see the imaginary bomb planted.
> I only see a real bomb killing 4 beggars.
> USA puppets killing Iran puppets, well done, keep killing each other until you will be all dead.
> If you really see that someone is planting a bomb in the border you only have to save the position where is planted.
> 
> But this is another provocation, well, it doesnt matter, better that than cyberattack Iran.
> 
> It's Ok if only puppets are killed.


no Iranian puppet in the area


----------



## vostok

Hunting the illegal US in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Khamenai's HM-20 MRLS destroyed in Idlin

He was not part of Idlib genocide, yep.


----------



## ejaz007

*How Local Arab Uprising in Northeast Syria May Wipe US Forces & Their SDF Proxies Out of the Region*
© AP Photo / Baderkhan Ahmad
OPINION
04:05 GMT 19.08.2020Get short URL
by Ekaterina Blinova
372028
Subscribe
US bases and personnel have been increasingly attacked by unidentified actors in Syria over the past several months. Political analyst Christopher Assad and US military veteran Mark Sleboda have shed light on the trouble brewing for US occupation forces in the northeastern Syrian provinces of Al-Hasakah and Deir ez-Zor.
In early August, the US base in the town of Ash Shaddadi, in Al-Hasakah province, was shelled by unknown militants, according to Al-Watan newspaper. At the end of May, a military convoy of US troops and the Kurdish-dominated Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) were reportedly attacked by unidentified fighters in Deir ez-Zor province. A month earlier, on 20 April, a US military vehicle was destroyed in Al-Hasakah governorate.
*Qasem Soleimani's Strategy?*


> "The attacks against the illegal US presence in Syria were bound to happen after the US reversed its withdrawal plans", says Christopher Assad, a Canada-based political analyst of Syrian origin.


Despite Trump's repeated pledges to pull out of the region, it appears that the US military has a different agenda than that of the administration and is marching to a different tune, the political analyst deems. "That much has become clear to the Syrians, Iraqis and Iranians, which have determined three years ago that the US may not withdraw as long as it controls the flow of stolen Syrian oil without military pressure", he notes.
The ambush strategy appears to be developed by Syrians, Iraqis and Iranians to augment the pressure on the US presence in Iraq and Syria, according to Assad, who adds that the general responsible for the development of the plan was most likely none other than Qasem Soleimani along with some of the Iraqi and Syrian tribal chiefs.
Soleimani, an Iranian major general in the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) and commander of the Quds Force, was killed in a targeted US drone strike on 3 January 2020.


> "The effective strategy will remain in effect until the inevitable withdrawal of US troops from Syria and Iraq, precisely as Soleimani has envisaged," the political analyst believes.


According to him, Trump is by no means interested in increased casualties among the US military personnel stationed in Syria. The unfolding events may facilitate the US pullout from the country, which would subsequently isolate the SDF and "make them an easy target for the Turkish occupation forces" on the ground, the analyst envisages.
"We will have a lot to say about that inevitable mini-war when we get there", he remarks.




© SPUTNIK / VALERIY MELNIKOV
Al-Qamishli city in Al-Hasakah Governorate, northeastern Syria
*Two Events Leading to Tribal Uprising*
The timing of these increased attacks, apparently launched by local Arab tribes in both Al-Hasakah and Deir ez-Zor provinces against the illegal US military occupation, follows two particular but related events, according to Mark Sleboda, a US military veteran and international affairs and security analyst.


> "First is the announcement that an, until now, unknown US oil company, Delta Crescent Energy LLC, has signed a deal with the US-backed Kurdish-led Autonomous Administration of Northeast Syria with White House blessing to develop and exploit Syria's oil fields under their control", he says. "The US and their Kurdish proxies in east Syria currently hold over 90% of Syria's oil and half of its gas, as well as a majority of its fertile agricultural areas."


The US military veteran notes that "many of the local Arab tribes in east Syria, already resentful of US-backed de facto-Kurdish rule over Arab-majority areas, expressed outrage and unacceptance of this theft of Syria's energy resources."
"Secondly, there are reports that following a meeting between the SDF commander and US forces with the leaders of the local Arab tribes over the issue, several of those tribal leaders who had objected to the oil deal and refused to engage with the Americans were assassinated", Sleboda points out.
Three sheikhs from Deir ez-Zor were killed in less than a week, he recollects:
· on 30 July, Sheikh Suleiman Khalaf al-Kassar from Al-Uqaydat was shot dead;
· on 31 July, Sheikh Suleiman Al-Weis from Al-Baqara was shot and killed in Al-Dahla;
· on 2 August, Sheikh Muttshar al-Hamoud al-Hifl was killed in the outskirts of Al-Hawayej with his relative Sheikh Ibrahim al-Hifl also being wounded in the incident.




© SPUTNIK / HİKMET DURGUN
Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF)
On 11 August, sheikhs and elders of the Arab Al-Uqaydat tribe met in Deir ez-Zor, stating that the US-led coalition was responsible for murdering tribal sheikhs in the province. They demanded that the region be cleared of the SDF, with local control being returned to the Syrians. "Leave the Arab region to the Arabs”, they highlighted. Earlier, Syrian Arab tribes' representatives broke into the local SDF headquarters in the cities of Deir ez-Zor, Diban, and Al-Hawaij in the province of Deir ez-Zor.


> "The tribes now hold the US and SDF responsible for the assassinations, began forming a local 'army' of tribes to resist US-SDF occupation, seized back several villages, and issued a one month ultimatum for the US and SDF forces to leave their region entirely", Sleboda notes.


According to the military analyst, this is extremely significant given that up until recently the Al-Uqaydat and Al-Baqara tribes had sided with the US and grudgingly worked with the SDF to hold east Syria against the Syrian government in Damascus.
He highlights that Al-Uqaydat, in particular, is the largest tribe in Deir ez-Zor and reportedly in all of Mesopotamia, with its members having a presence on both sides of the Syrian-Iraqi border.


> "This represents a sudden and complete local reversal in allegiance for the most significant Arab tribes in east Syria, from the US to Damascus", Sleboda suggests. "If this local Arab uprising continues, it has the potential to make the US-Kurdish SDF occupation of Arab-majority east Syria unfeasible with the current relatively light military footprint of only several thousand US troops."


These developments could leave the US with only two options: to either reinforce their occupation with a significantly larger military force capable of suppressing the local Arab population or withdraw entirely, according to the US veteran.




© PHOTO : MINISTRY OF DEFENCE OF THE RUSSIAN FEDERATION
Satellite image provided by the Russian Defence Ministry shows oil transit vehicles gather in Deir ez-Zor Province, Syria, 10 km east of Al Mayadin as part of the US's illegal operation to ship oil out of Syria.
*Why Al-Hasakah and Deir ez-Zor are So Important for US*
Meanwhile, the Syrian region in question appears to be of utmost importance to the US.


> "This territory encompasses nearly a third of Syria, over 185 thousand square kilometers, 90% of the Syria's oil, over 1/2 of its gas, its three largest electricity producing dams and its most fertile important agricultural territories", Sleboda explains. "This gives the US a stranglehold over Syria's most important resources, preventing consolidation and rebuilding of the country, which it is now using to try to force regime change in Damascus by economic deprivation and blackmail. The region of eastern Syria is also accessible and can be supplied and reinforced by US military bases in Iraq."


The idea to occupy al-Hasakah and Deir ez-Zor was first voiced in a declassified 2012 Defence Intelligence Agency's (DIA) report that envisaged the possibility of creating a "Salafist principality" in the provinces "in order to isolate the Syrian regime", stressing that this was "exactly what" Western powers supporting the opposition wanted. However, instead of "Salafists", this region is now held by the US-backed and Kurdish-dominated SDF.


> "The US government knew that their proxy war against the Syrian government, illegally arming, training, and salarying sectarian Islamist and jihadist militants for regime change would stretch the Syrian government's forces thin and force them to consolidate to protect the coastal areas of the country where the majority of the population lives", the security analyst observes.


Sleboda further elaborates that the resulting power vacuum allowed ISIS [ISIL/Daesh*] to spread from western Iraq into east Syria, where they worked with the US-backed 'rebels' for a time, before seizing east Syria for themselves and declaring their Salafist caliphate.
"This gave the US the pretext of 'fighting terrorism' that they needed to bomb, invade and eventually militarily occupy east Syria themselves, despite their 'assistance' not being wanted and refused by the sovereign government of Syria in Damascus", he underscores.
Besides this aim, many American neocons believe that their control of east Syria may somehow weaken the Iranian influence in the country, thus further disrupting the so-called Shia Crescent. However, that's not the case, according to Sleboda.
According to the military veteran, the US can occupy east Syria almost indefinitely – as they did in Afghanistan and Iraq – unless the economic and political cost in American lives leads to sufficient political outrage at home.
The weak point here is that the US has failed to topple the Syrian government in Damascus and install their own compliant puppet regime akin to those in Baghdad and Kabul, Sleboda remarks, adding that the Russian military involvement ensured that this cannot happen.


> "As a result, local resistance and the resulting cost will inevitably be higher", he opines. "Hopefully that will make the period of US military occupation shorter."


_*Daesh (ISIS/ISIL/Islamic State) is a terrorist organisation banned in Russia and many other countries._
The views and opinions expressed in the article do not necessarily reflect those of Sputnik.



https://sputniknews.com/analysis/202008191080208481-how-local-arab-uprising-in-northeast-syria-may-wipe-us-forces--their-sdf-proxies-out-of-the-region/


----------



## zartosht

the US will get bled out and leave syria in humiliation. 

American zionists never learn their lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

This guy really is a maniac.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305877354389155840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Sineva said:


> This guy really is a maniac.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305877354389155840


because....Trump is a military goat....doesnt understand military affairs...and pls dont ignore his disregard for international law or order...if he wins the 2nd term, he wil get US into a dirty war the US will lose ,again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Sineva said:


> This guy really is a maniac.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305877354389155840



does this guy think him and his family are invincible? he will just start assasinating world leaders and military generals?

this orange tangerine and all his family members will have to watch their backs for the rest of their lives.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YourTurkishMaster

*destroyer of syria, mr. obama*


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315387877702930436
Over one million people, wast majority of them women and children were thrown by Khamenai into streets, in order that corrupt atheist dictator Assad could attach some rubble to his failed state.


----------



## Musings

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315387877702930436
> Over one million people, wast majority of them women and children were thrown by Khamenai into streets, in order that corrupt atheist dictator Assad could attach some rubble to his failed state.



What was the state of Syria like before the great "liberators" of peace the USA intervened?
How many people were thrown out on the street prior to the intervention of the west to introduce their "democracy"?
Libya another example of how western democracy works.

He was democratically elected by his country population - what right do third parties like Saudi and Israel have to sponsor terrorist organisations to create havoc in Syria because it suits their narrative?
How much more doom and gloom can these nations introduce to vibrant thriving nations before the penny drops and you realize what their agenda is?

I am no fan of Assad - however one doesnt have to be a genius to see what the country was like before and after. The people of Syria still back and support Assad - yes a majority still support him which says plenty about the likes of you. I am and nor should anyone focus whether he is an atheist - that is a matter for him and his creator - not for you. Now stop rambling on and portraying a false narrative on here because it wont wash.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Verve

Musings said:


> What was the state of Syria like before the great "liberators" of peace the USA intervened?
> How many people were thrown out on the street prior to the intervention of the west to introduce their "democracy"?
> Libya another example of how western democracy works.
> 
> He was democratically elected by his country population - what ride do third parties like Saudi and Israel have to sponsor terrorist organisations to create havoc in Syria because it suits their narrative?
> How much more doom and gloom can these nations introduce to vibrant thriving nations before the penny drops and you realize what their agenda is?
> 
> I am no fan of Assad - however one doesnt have to be a genius to see what the country was like before and after. The people of Syria still back and support Assad - yes a majority still support him which says plenty about the likes of you. I am and nor should anyone focus whether he is an atheist - that is a matter for him and his creator - not for you. Now stop rambling on and portraying a false narrative on here because it wont wash.



Syria had a high GDP and booming tourism during Assad's regime, until Israel, USA and KSA sponsored and armed rebel groups and ISIS invaded.

Syria's destruction is part of Greater Israel plan. 

Assad managed to save Syria from complete destruction with help of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

TIME TO PUT AN END TO THOSE PROPAGANDAS that the Syrian war was JUST A "MASS UPRISING".

here you go, you're welcome!

*Leaked docs expose massive Syria propaganda operation waged by Western govt contractors and media*


BEN NORTON·
INFORMATION WARSMEDIASYRIAUK
·SEPTEMBER 23, 2020










*Western government-funded intelligence cutouts trained Syrian opposition leaders, planted stories in media outlets from BBC to Al Jazeera, and ran a cadre of journalists. A trove of leaked documents exposes the propaganda network.
By Ben Norton
Update (September 29, 2020): *_A few days after this article was published, the authenticity of these leaked materials was indirectly confirmed by the British government, which reported that hundreds of Foreign Office documents detailing its Syria propaganda operations were hacked in an alleged cyber attack._
Leaked documents show how UK government contractors developed an advanced infrastructure of propaganda to stimulate support in the West for Syria’s political and armed opposition.
Virtually every aspect of the Syrian opposition was cultivated and marketed by Western government-backed public relations firms, from their political narratives to their branding, from what they said to where they said it.
The leaked files reveal how Western intelligence cutouts played the media like a fiddle, carefully crafting English- and Arabic-language media coverage of the war on Syria to churn out a constant stream of pro-opposition coverage.
US and European contractors trained and advised Syrian opposition leaders at all levels, from young media activists to the heads of the parallel government-in-exile. These firms also organized interviews for Syrian opposition leaders on mainstream outlets such as BBC and the UK’s Channel 4.
More than half of the stringers used by Al Jazeera in Syria were trained in a joint US-UK government program called Basma, which produced hundreds of Syrian opposition media activists.
Western government PR firms not only influenced the way the media covered Syria, but as the leaked documents reveal, they produced their own propagandistic pseudo-news for broadcast on major TV networks in the Middle East, including BBC Arabic, Al Jazeera, Al Arabiya, and Orient TV.
These UK-funded firms functioned as full-time PR flacks for the extremist-dominated Syrian armed opposition. One contractor, called InCoStrat, said it was in constant contact with a network of more than 1,600 international journalists and “influencers,” and used them to push pro-opposition talking points.
Another Western government contractor, ARK, crafted a strategy to “re-brand” Syria’s Salafi-jihadist armed opposition by “softening its image.” ARK boasted that it provided opposition propaganda that “aired almost every day on” major Arabic-language TV networks.
Virtually every major Western corporate media outlet was influenced by the UK government-funded disinformation campaign exposed in the trove of leaked documents, from the New York Times to the Washington Post, CNN to The Guardian, the BBC to Buzzfeed.
The files confirm reporting by journalists including The Grayzone’s Max Blumenthal on the role of ARK, the US-UK government contractor, in popularizing the White Helmets in Western media. ARK ran the social media accounts of the White Helmets, and helped turn the Western-funded group into a key propaganda weapon of the Syrian opposition.
The leaked documents consist mainly of material produced under the auspices of the UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office. All of the firms named in the files were contracted by the British government, but many also were running “multi-donor projects” that received funding from the governments of the United States and other Western European countries.
In addition to demonstrating the role these Western intelligence cutouts played in shaping media coverage, the documents shine light on the British government program to train and arm rebel groups in Syria.
Other materials show how London and Western governments worked together to build a new police force in opposition-controlled areas.
Many of these Western-backed opposition groups in Syria were extremist Salafi-jihadists. Some of the UK government contractors whose activities are exposed in these leaked documents were in effect supporting Syrian al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra and its fanatical offshoots.
The documents were obtained by a group calling itself Anonymous, and were published under a series of files entitled, “Op. HMG [Her Majesty’s Government] Trojan Horse: From Integrity Initiative To Covert Ops Around The Globe. Part 1: Taming Syria.” The unidentified leakers said they aim to “expose criminal activity of the UK’s FCO and secret services,” stating, “We declare war on the British neocolonialism!”
The Grayzone was not able to independently verify the authenticity of the documents. However, the contents tracked closely with reporting on Western destabilization and propaganda operations in Syria by this outlet and many others. (_*Update*: After this article was published, the UK government told Middle East Eye that Foreign Office documents concerning the work of its contractors in Syria had been hacked and published online_.)
*UK Foreign Office and military wage media war on Syria*
A leaked UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office report from 2014 reveals a joint operation with the Ministry of Defence and the Department for International Development to support “strategic communications, research, monitoring and evaluation and operational support to Syrian opposition entities.”
The UK FOC stated clearly that this campaign consisted of “creating network linkages between political movements and media outlets,” by the “building of local independent media platforms.”
The British government planned “Mentoring, training and coaching for enhanced delivery of media services, including digital and social media.”
Its goal was “to provide PR and media handling trainers, as well as technical staff, such as cameramen, webmasters and interpreters,” along with the “production of speeches, press releases and other media communications.”
An additional 2017 government document explains clearly how Britain funded the “selection, training, support and communications mentoring of Syrian activists who share the UK’s vision for a future Syria… and who will abide by a set of values that are consistent with UK policy.”
This initiative entailed British government funding “to support Syrian grassroots media activism within both the civilian and armed opposition spheres,” and was targeted at Syrians living in both “extremist and moderate” opposition-held territory.
In other words, the UK Foreign Office and military crafted plans to wage a comprehensive media war on Syria. To establish an infrastructure capable of managing the propaganda blitz, Britain paid a series of government contractors, including ARK, The Global Strategy Network (TGSN), Innovative Communication & Strategies (InCoStrat), and Albany.
The work of these firms overlapped, and some collaborated in their projects to cultivate the Syrian opposition.
*Western government contractor ARK plays the media like the fiddle*
One of the main British government contractors behind the Syria regime-change scheme was called ARK (Analysis Research Knowledge).
ARK FZC is based in Dubai, in the United Arab Emirates. It brands itself as a humanitarian NGO, claiming it “was created in order to assist the most vulnerable,” by establishing a “social enterprise,  empowering local communities through the provision of agile and sustainable interventions to create greater stability, opportunity and hope for the future.”
In reality ARK is an intelligence cutout that functions as an arm of Western interventionism.
In a leaked document it filed with the British government, ARK said its “focus since 2012 has been delivering highly effective, politically-and conflict-sensitive Syria programming for the governments of the United Kingdom, United States, Denmark, Canada, Japan and the European Union.”
ARK boasted of overseeing $66 million worth of contracts to support pro-opposition efforts in Syria.
On its website, ARK lists all of these governments as clients, as well as the United Nations.




In its Syria operations, ARK worked together with another UK contractor called The Global Strategy Network (TGSN), which is directed by Richard Barrett, a former director of global counter-terrorism at MI6.
ARK apparently had operatives on the ground inside Syria at the beginning of the regime-change attempt in 2011, reporting to the UK FCO that “ARK staff are in regular contact with activists and civil society actors whom they initially met during the outbreak of protests in spring 2011.”
The UK contractor boasted an “extensive network of civil society and community actors that ARK has helped through a dedicated capacity building centre ARK established in Gaziantep,” a city in southern Turkey that has been a base of intelligence operations against the Syrian government.
ARK played a central role in developing the foundations of the Syrian political opposition’s narrative. In one leaked document, the firm took credit for the “development of a core Syrian opposition narrative,” which was apparently crafted during a series of workshops with opposition leaders sponsored by the US and UK governments.
ARK trained all levels of the Syrian opposition in communications, from “citizen journalism workshops with Syrian media activists, to working with senior members of the National Coalition to develop a core communications narrative.”
The firm even oversaw the PR strategy for the Supreme Military Council (SMC), the leadership of the official armed wing of Syria’s opposition, the Free Syrian Army (FSA). ARK created a complex PR campaign to “provide a ‘re-branding’ of the SMC in order to distinguish itself from extremist armed opposition groups and to establish the image of a functioning, inclusive, disciplined and professional military body.”
ARK admitted that it sought to whitewash Syria’s armed opposition, which had been largely dominated by Salafi-jihadists, by “Softening the FSA Image.”




ARK took the lead in developing a massive network of opposition media activists in Syria, and openly took credit for inspiring protests inside the country.
In its training centers in Syria and southern Turkey, the Western government contractor reported, “More than 150 activists have been trained and equipped by ARK on topics from the basics of camera handling, lighting, and sound to producing reports, journalistic safety, online security, and ethical reporting.”
The firm flooded Syria with opposition propaganda. In just six months, ARK reported that 668,600 of its print products were distributed inside Syria, including “posters, flyers, informative booklets, activity books and other campaign-related materials.”
In one document spelling out the UK contractors’ communications operations in Syria, ARK and the British intelligence cutout TGSN boasted of overseeing the following media assets inside the country: 97 video stringers, 23 writers, 49 distributors, 23 photographers, 19 in-country trainers, eight training centers, three media offices, and 32 research officers.
ARK emphasized that it had “well-established contacts” with some of the top media outlets in the world, naming Reuters, the New York Times, CNN, the BBC, The Guardian, the Financial Times, The Times, Al Jazeera, Sky News Arabic, Orient TV, and Al Arabiya.
The UK contractor added, “ARK has provided regular branded and unbranded content to key pan-Arab and Syria-focused satellite TV channels such as Al Jazeera, Al Arabiya, BBC Arabic, Orient TV, Aleppo Today, Souria al-Ghadd, and Souria al-Sha’ab since 2012.”
“ARK products promoting HMG (Her Majesty’s Government) priorities by fostering attitudinal and behavioural change are broadcast almost every day on pan-Arab channels,” the firm bragged. “In 2014, 20 branded and un-branded Syria reports were produced on average by ARK each month and broadcast on major pan-Arab television channels such as Al Arabiya, Al Jazeera, and Orient TV.”
“ARK has almost daily conversations with channels and weekly meetings to engage and understand editorial preferences,” the Western intelligence cutout said.
The firm also took credit for placing 10 articles per month in pan-Arab newspapers such as Al Hayat and Asharq Al-Awsat.
*US-UK program Basma cultivates Syrian media activists*
The Syrian opposition media war was organized within the framework of a project called Basma. ARK worked with other Western government contractors through Basma in order to train Syrian opposition activists.
With funding from both the US and UK governments, Basma developed into an enormously influential platform. Its Arabic Facebook page had over 500,000 followers, and on YouTube it built up a large following as well.
Mainstream corporate media outlets misleadingly portrayed Basma as a “Syrian citizen journalism platform,” or a “civil society group working for a ‘liberatory, progressive transition to a new Syria.'” In reality it was a Western government astroturfing operation to cultivate opposition propagandists.
Nine of the 16 stringers used by Al Jazeera in Syria were trained through the US/UK government’s Basma initiative, ARK boasted in a leaked document.
In an earlier report for the UK FCO, filed just three years into its work, ARK claimed to have “trained over 1,400 beneficiaries representing over 210 beneficiary organisations in more than 130 workshops, and disbursed more than 53,000 individual pieces of equipment,” in a vast network that reached “into all of Syria’s 14 governorates,” which included both opposition- and government-held areas.




The Western contractor published a map highlighting its network of stringers and media activists and their relationships with the White Helmets as well as newly created police forces across opposition-controlled Syria.




In its trainings, ARK developed opposition spokespeople, taught them how to speak with the press, and then helped arrange interviews with mainstream Arabic- and English-language media outlets.
ARK described its strategy “to identify credible, moderate civilian governance spokespeople who will be promoted as go-to interlocutors for regional and international media. They will echo key messages linked to the coordinated local campaigns across all media, with consortium platforms able to cover this messaging as well and encourage other outlets to pick it up.”
In addition to working with the international press and cultivating opposition leaders, ARK helped develop a massive opposition media super-structure.
ARK said it was a “key implementer of a multi-donor effort to develop a network of FM radio stations and community magazines inside Syria since 2012.” The contractor worked with 14 FM stations and 11 magazines inside Syria, including both Arabic- and Kurdish-language radio.
To propagate opposition broadcasts across Syria, ARK designed what it called “Radio in a Box” (RIAB) kits in 2012. The firm took credit for providing equipment to 48 transmission sites.
ARK also circulated up to 30,000 magazines per month. It reported that “ARK-supported magazines were the three most popular in Aleppo City; the most popular magazine in Homs City; and the most popular magazine in Qamishli.”
A Syrian opposition propaganda outlet directly run by ARK, called Moubader, developed a huge following on social media, including more than 200,000 likes on Facebook. ARK printed 15,000 copies per month of a “high-quality hard copy” Moubader magazine and distributed it “across opposition-held areas of Syria.”
The British contractor TGSN, which worked alongside ARK, developed its own outlet called the “Revolutionary Forces of Syria Media Office (RFS),” a leaked document shows. This confirms a 2016 report in The Grayzone by contributor Rania Khalek, who obtained emails showing how the UK government-backed RFS media office offered to pay one journalist a staggering $17,000 per month to produce propaganda for Syrian rebels.
Another leaked record shows that in just one year, in 2018 – which was apparently the final year of ARK’s Syria program – the firm billed the UK government for a staggering 2.3 million British pounds.
This enormous ARK propaganda operation was directed by Firas Budeiri, who had previously served as the Syria director for the UK-based international NGO Save the Children.
40 percent of ARK’s Syria project team were Syrian citizens, and another 25 percent were Turkish. The firm said its Syria team staff had “extensive experience managing programmes and conducting research funded by many different governmental clients in Lebanon, Jordan, Syria, Yemen, Turkey, the Palestinian Territories, Iraq and other conflict-affected states.”
*Western contractor ARK cultivates White Helmets “to keep Syria in the news”*
The Western contractor ARK was a central force in launching the White Helmets operation.
The leaked documents show ARK ran the Twitter and Facebook pages of Syria Civil Defense, known more commonly as the White Helmets.
ARK took credit for developing “an internationally-focused communications campaign designed to raise global awareness of the (White Helmets) teams and their life saving work.”
ARK also facilitated communications between the White Helmets and The Syria Campaign, a PR firm run out of London and New York that helped popularize the White Helmets in the United States.
It was apparently “following subsequent discussions with ARK and the teams” that The Syria Campaign “selected civil defence to front its campaign to keep Syria in the news,” the firm wrote in a report for the UK Foreign Office.
“With ARK’s guidance, TSC (The Syria Campaign) also attended ARK’s civil defence training sessions to create media content for its #WhiteHelmets campaign which launched in August 2014 and has since gone viral,” the Western contractor added.
In 2014, ARK produced a long-form documentary on the White Helmets, titled “Digging for Life,” which was repeatedly broadcast on Orient TV.
While it was running the White Helmets’ social media accounts, ARK bragged that it was boosting followers and views on the Facebook page for Idlib City Council.
The Syrian city of Idlib was taken over by al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra, which then went on to publicly execute women who were accused of adultery.
While effectively aiding these al-Qaeda-aligned extremist groups, ARK and the British intelligence cutout TGSN also signed a document with the FCO hilariously pledging to follow “UK guidance on gender sensitivity” and “ensure gender is considered in all capacity building and campaign development.”
*Setting the stage for lawfare on Syria*
Another leaked document shows the Western government-backed firm ARK revealing that, back in 2011, it worked with another government contractor called Tsamota to help develop the Syrian Commission for Justice and Accountability (SCJA). In 2014, SCJA changed its name to the Commission for International Justice and Accountability (CIJA).
The Grayzone exposed CIJA as a Western government-funded regime-change organization whose investigators collaborated with al-Qaeda and its extremist allies in order to wage lawfare on the Syrian government.

ARK noted that the project initially worked “with seed funding from the UK Conflict Pool to support investigative and forensic training for Syrian war crimes investigators” and has since “grown to become a major component of Syria’s transitional justice architecture.”
Since the US, European Union, and their Middle East allies lost the military phase of their war on Syria, CIJA has taken the lead in trying to prolong the regime-change campaign through lawfare.
*InCoStrat creates media network, helps them interview al-Qaeda*
In the leaked documents, another UK government contractor called Innovative Communications Strategies (InCoStrat) boasted of building a massive “network of over 1600 journalists and key influencers with an interest in Syria.”
InCoStrat stressed that it was “managing and delivering a multi donor project in support of UK Foreign Policy objectives” in Syria, “specifically providing strategic communication support to the moderate armed opposition.”
Other funders of InCoStrat’s work with the opposition in Syria, the firm disclosed, included the US government, the United Arab Emirates, and anti-Assad Syrian businessmen.
InCoStrat served as a liaison between its government clients and the Syrian National Coalition, the Western-backed parallel government that the opposition tried to create. InCoStrat advised senior leaders of this Syrian shadow regime, and even ran the National Coalition’s own media office from Istanbul, Turkey.
The Western contractor took credit for organizing a 2014 BBC interview with Ahmad Jarba, the then-president of the opposition National Coalition.
The firm added that “journalists have often reached out to us in search of the appropriate people for their programmes.” As an example, InCoStrat said it helped plant its own Syrian opposition activists in BBC Arabic reports. The firm then added, “Once making the initial connections we encouraged the Syrians to maintain the relationships with the journalists in the BBC instead of using ourselves as the conduit.”
Like ARK, InCoStrat worked closely with the press. The firm said it had “extensive experience in engaging Arab and international news media,” adding that it worked directly with “heads of regional news in major satellite TV networks, press bureaus and print media.”
“Key members of InCoStrat have previously worked as Middle East correspondents for some of the world’s largest news agencies including Reuters,” the Western contractor added.
Also like ARK, InCoStrat established a vast media infrastructure. The firm set up Syrian opposition media offices in Dera’a, Syria; Istanbul and Reyhanli, Turkey; and Amman, Jordan.
InCoStrat worked with 130 stringers across Syria, and said it had more than 120 reporters working inside the country, along with “an additional five official spokesmen who appear several times a week on international and regional TV.”
InCoStrat also established eight FM radio stations and six community magazines across Syria.
The firm reported that it penetrated the armed opposition by developing “strong relationships with 54 brigade commanders in Syria’s southern front,” that involved “daily, direct engagement with the commanders and their officers inside Syria,” as well as defected officers Free Syrian Army (FSA) units in government-held Damascus.
In the leaked documents, InCoStrat boasted that its reporters organized interviews with many armed opposition militias, including the al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra.
*Don’t just plants media stories; “initiate an event” to create your own scandals*
In its media war on Damascus, InCoStrat pursued a two-pronged campaign that consisted of the following: “a) Guerrilla Campaign. Use the media to create the event. b) Guerrilla Tactics. Initiate an event to create the media effect.”
The intelligence cutout therefore sought to use the media as a weapon to advance tangible political demands of the Syrian opposition.
In one case, InCoStrat took credit for a successful international campaign to force the Syrian government to lift its siege of the extremist-held opposition stronghold of Homs. The Grayzone contributor Rania Khalek reported on the crisis in Homs, which was besieged by Damascus after the far-right Sunni fundamentalists that controlled it began carrying out sectarian massacres against religious minorities and kidnapping Alawite civilians.
“We connected international journalists with Syrians living in besieged Homs,” InCoStrat explained. It organized an interview between Britain’s Channel 4 and a doctor in the city, which helped raise international attention, ultimately leading to an end to the siege.
In another instance, the UK contractor said it “produced postcards, posters and reports” comparing the secular government of Bashar al-Assad to the fundamentalist Salafi-jihadists in ISIS. Then it “provided a credible, Arabic-English speaking Syrian spokesperson to engage the media.”
The campaign was very successful, according to InCoStrat: Al-Jazeera America and The National published the firm’s propaganda posters. The British contractor also organized interviews on the topic with The New York Times, The Washington Post, CNN, The Guardian, The Times, Buzzfeed, Al-Jazeera, Suriya Al-Sham, and Orient.




*After regime change comes Nation Building Inc.*
InCoStrat has apparently been involved in numerous Western-backed regime-change operations.
In one leaked document, the firm said it helped to train civil society organizations in marketing, media, and communications in Afghanistan, Honduras, Iraq, Syria, and Libya. It even trained a team of anti-Saddam Hussein journalists inside Basra, Iraq after the joint US-UK invasion.
In addition to contracting for the United Kingdom, InCoStrat disclosed that it has worked for the governments of the United States, Singapore, Latvia, Sweden, Denmark, and Libya.
After NATO destroyed the Libyan state in a regime-change war in 2011, InCoStrat was brought in in 2012 to conduct similar communications work for the Libyan National Transitional Council, the Western-backed opposition that sought to take power.
*Coordinating with extremist militias, cooking news to “reinforce the core narrative”*
The leaked documents shed further light on a UK government contractor called Albany.
Albany boasted that it “secured the participation of an extensive local network of over 55 stringers, reporters and videographers” to influence media narratives and advance UK foreign policy interests.
The firm helped create an influential Syrian opposition media outfit called Enab Baladi. Founded in 2011 in the anti-Assad hub of Daraya, at the beginning of the war, Enab Baladi was aggressively marketed in the Western press as a grassroots Syrian media operation.
In reality, Enab Baladi was the product of a British contractor that took responsibility for its evolution “from an amateur-run entity into one of the most prominent Syrian media organizations.”
Albany also coordinated communications between opposition media outlets and extremist Islamist opposition groups by hiring an “engagement leader (who) has deep credibility with key groups including (north) Failaq ash-Sham, Jabha Shammiyeh, Jaysh Idleb al Hur, Ahrar ash-Sham, (center) Jaysh al Islam, Failaq al Rahman, and (south) Jaysh Tahrir.” Many of these militias were linked to al-Qaeda and are now recognized by the US Department of State and European governments as official terrorist groups.
Unlike other Western government contractors active in Syria, which often tried to feign a semblance of balance, Albany made it clear that its media reporting was nothing more than propaganda.
The firm admitted that it trained Syrian media activists in a unique “newsroom process” that called to “curate” news by “collecting and organising stories and content that support and reinforce the core narrative.”
In 2014, Albany boasted of running the Syrian National Coalition’s communications team at the Geneva Peace talks.
Albany also warned that revelations of Western government funding for these opposition media organizations that were being portrayed as grassroots initiatives would discredit them.
When internal emails were leaked showing that the massive opposition media platform Basma Syria was funded by the United States and Britain, Albany wrote, “the Basma brand has been compromised following leaks about funding project aims.”
The leaks on social media “have damaged the credibility and trustworthiness of the existing branded platform,” Albany wrote. “Credibility and trust are the key currencies of the activities envisaged and for this reason we consider it essential to refresh the approach if the content to be disseminated is to have effect.” The Basma website was taken down soon after.
These files provide clear insight into how the Syrian opposition was cultivated by Western governments with imperial designs on Damascus, and was kept afloat with staggering sums of cash that flowed from the pockets of British taxpayers – often to the benefit of fanatical militiamen allied with Al Qaeda.
While Dutch prosecutors prepare war crimes charges against the Syrian government for fighting off the onslaught, the leaked files are a reminder of the leading role that Western states and their war-profiteering companies played in the carefully organized destruction of the country.
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/09/23/syria-leaks-uk-contractors-opposition-media/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Musings said:


> What was the state of Syria like before the great "liberators" of peace the USA intervened?
> How many people were thrown out on the street prior to the intervention of the west to introduce their "democracy"?


US never supported the rebels in Syria. 



> Libya another example of how western democracy works.


In Libya West intervenned and stopped the war. In Syria West did not intervene and we see 13 million refugees and 1 million killed.


----------



## Hormuz

500 said:


> US never supported the rebels in Syria.
> 
> 
> In Libya West intervenned and stopped the war. In Syria West did not intervene and we see 13 million refugees and 1 million killed.



and what you call that? having coffee with neighbours?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Israel Gives Secret Aid to Syrian Rebels


Israel has been regularly supplying Syrian rebels near its border with cash as well as food, fuel and medical supplies for years, a secret engagement in Syria’s civil war aimed at carving out a buffer zone populated by friendly forces.




www.wsj.com




*
The Israeli army is in regular communication with rebel groups and its assistance includes undisclosed payments to commanders that help pay salaries of fighters and buy ammunition and weapons, according to interviews with about half a dozen Syrian fighters. Israel has established a military unit that oversees the support in Syria—a country that it has been in a state of war with for decades—and set aside a specific budget for the aid, said one person familiar with the Israeli operation. *

the wallstreetjournal about israel supporting the rebels.






a video with al nusra fighters getting medical threatment in israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## monitor

Going to school after a corona break in Syria's Rasulayn liberated during the Operation Peace Spring. Due to lack of infrastructure, the children in the countryside are being 'bussed' by the Turkish military with armored vehicles to school as a temporary solution.


----------



## Wilhelm II

monitor said:


>


It's look like just a poor scenario propaganda
How many children used this vehicles?
Why bus is a problem?
Is turkey using this vehicles for god sake?
Why did this soldier carrying a healthy child with proud face?
Not believable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

This war should happen inside occupied state NOT Iraq & Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> In Libya West intervenned and stopped the war. In Syria West did not intervene and we see 13 million refugees and 1 million killed.


In Lybia west interwened and overthrow government forces that were winning and replaced them but the nonsense we see today .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

AND TO THOSE LIKE @500 who said Assad and the SAA didnt fight ISIS, WE HAVE THE RECEIPTS(Please click the link at the bottom to see MORE details of the SAA fighting ISIS):






https://syrianwar1.blogspot.com/2020/10/the-syrian-army-vs-isis-2013-2018.html?m=1
Assad fought ISIS For many years, and the devil is the liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> In Lybia west interwened and overthrow government forces that were winning and replaced them but the nonsense we see today .


Yeah Assad was also "winning".


925boy said:


> AND TO THOSE LIKE @500 who said Assad and the SAA didnt fight ISIS, WE HAVE THE RECEIPTS(Please click the link at the bottom to see MORE details of the SAA fighting ISIS):
> 
> View attachment 682346
> 
> https://syrianwar1.blogspot.com/2020/10/the-syrian-army-vs-isis-2013-2018.html?m=1
> Assad fought ISIS For many years, and the devil is the liar.


Assad started "fighting" ISIS only in 2017. When it rapidly collapsed in order to capture some territories. Before that he was helping ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assad started "fighting" ISIS only in 2017. When it rapidly collapsed in order to capture some territories. Before that he was helping ISIS.


The picture and link i provided DETAIL how Assad has been fighting ISIS *since 2013*! I just proved you are in denial...i've shown you the evidence, and you cant dispute its details ANd you still choose not to accept it...tanks for proving you just say whatever you want irrespective of what evidence and information you are shown...i actually kind of assumed you were right that Assad wasnt fighting ISIS ,but afteer going through all the details and pics... i realized YOU WERE WRONG....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> The picture and link i provided DETAIL how Assad has been fighting ISIS *since 2013*! I just proved you are in denial...i've shown you the evidence, and you cant dispute its details ANd you still choose not to accept it...tanks for proving you just say whatever you want irrespective of what evidence and information you are shown...i actually kind of assumed you were right that Assad wasnt fighting ISIS ,but afteer going through all the details and pics... i realized YOU WERE WRONG....


This is how Assad "fought" ISIS. Assad and ISIS are best friends. Assad armed funded and provided people fr Al Qaeda in Iraq, which later grew into ISIS. Assad is number one weapon supplier to ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Assad started "fighting" ISIS only in 2017. When it rapidly collapsed in order to capture some territories. Before that he was helping ISIS.


stop support of foreign backed militia and we see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Assad armed funded and provided people fr Al Qaeda in Iraq, which later grew into ISIS.


Thats not what Assad did!, but thats what NATO did...US and NATO went and recruited EX ALQAEDA IN IRAQ AKA ISLAMIC STATE OF IRAQ(ISI) they had arrested and jailed AND interrogated and had relationships with...they just did secret deals with them and asked them to start and manage ISIS in Syria to cause trouble for Assad(which they failed at, so now ISrael and US AND TUrkey, acnt forget TUrkey, are stuck paying bills of ISlamic extremists in Syria with no work, that sounds like nice ISlamic -socialism...Syria style).

If ISIS is really Assad's friend then why did ISIS attack Tehran in 2017???? After all Assad and Iran are good friends so pls explain to us why Assad would allow ISIS attack Iran IF Assad really controlled ISIS....


ALSO, we know Assad friends with ISIS because from 2013 and onwards, for several years, there was simple NO GROUND FORCE in SYria that was acapable of crushing SAA EXCEPT ISIS...so that makes no sense that Assad woudl support the only competent force that could threaten him...its contradictory. bu you're in denial, so im not trying to convince you, only trying to point out the flaws in your logic and claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Thats not what Assad did!, but thats what NATO did...US and NATO went and recruited EX ALQAEDA IN IRAQ AKA ISLAMIC STATE OF IRAQ(ISI) they had arrested and jailed AND interrogated and had relationships with...they just did secret deals with them and asked them to start and manage ISIS in Syria to cause trouble for Assad(which they failed at, so now ISrael and US AND TUrkey, acnt forget TUrkey, are stuck paying bills of ISlamic extremists in Syria with no work, that sounds like nice ISlamic -socialism...Syria style).


ISIS is best thing happened to Assad. This is Syria before ISIS:






This is after:








> If ISIS is really Assad's friend then why did ISIS attack Tehran in 2017???? After all Assad and Iran are good friends so pls explain to us why Assad would allow ISIS attack Iran IF Assad really controlled ISIS....


Well when you breed snakes in ur home they can bite u. Anyway Soleimani funeral killed 10 times more Iranians than ISIS.



> ALSO, we know Assad friends with ISIS because from 2013 and onwards, for several years, there was simple NO GROUND FORCE in SYria that was acapable of crushing SAA EXCEPT ISIS...so that makes no sense that Assad woudl support the only competent force that could threaten him...its contradictory. bu you're in denial, so im not trying to convince you, only trying to point out the flaws in your logic and claims.


See above. ISIS is best thing which happened to Assad.


----------



## 925boy

AND NOW....Turkey's ''allies "in Syria are pledging allegiance to ISIS.....who said Turkey and ISIS didnt have cordial relations??? it seems like TUrkey was still doing its bad habit of buying Stolen SYrian oil..OH MY GOD!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320367651407974406

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Turks pull out of surrounded Syrian outpost*
by Jeremy Binnie



Turkey has withdrawn the soldiers who manned an outpost that had been surrounded by the Syrian pro-government forces for 14 months.





The convoy from the evacuated Turkish outpost east of Morek arrives in rebel-held territory near Al-Nayrab on 20 October. (Mohammed al-Rifai/AFP via Getty Images)
The outpost east of Morek in Hamah province was filmed as it was disassembled on 19 October and a large convoy that included civilian trucks carrying concrete blast barriers and military transporters carrying covered vehicles was seen heading north through government-controlled territory escorted by Russian and Turkish armoured vehicles.

The Morek outpost was one of 12 that the Turkish Armed Forces established on the edge of rebel-held territory in northwest Syria after Ankara and Moscow agreed to establish a ‘de-escalation zone’ in 2018.

Russia subsequently supported SAA operations that left Morek surrounded in August 2019 and subsequently encircled at least nine other Turkish outposts before another ceasefire was agreed in March.







Turks pull out of surrounded Syrian outpost


Turkey has withdrawn the soldiers who manned an outpost that had been surrounded by the Syrian pro-government forces for 14 months.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Syrian Lion said:


> it is not Syrian civil war, it is Syrian war against international terrorism...



No, it is a war to destroy Syria. The western agencies provided just enough weapons to fuel the fire with sole purpose to take the Syrians into civil war and let them destroy each other and weaken it as a state against Israel. The conspired with the Russians and ensured neither side would win but both sides would bleed until a time of their choosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

khansaheeb said:


> No, it is a war to destroy Syria. The western agencies provided just enough weapons to fuel the fire with sole purpose to take the Syrians into civil war and let them destroy each other and weaken it as a state against Israel. The conspired with the Russians and ensured neither side would win but both sides would bleed until a time of their choosing.



YUUUUUUP...the full details are coming out now...as we knew they would.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321086896475353089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

here a video with the ex mossad director efraim halevy, who admits the medical support of israel for al nusra and al qaida.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322546178244943875

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322546509548834821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322549222844076033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322577901091491840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322581851471515648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322644543871848449
@HalfMoon @vostok @mike2000 is back @Ultima Thule @F-22Raptor @gambit @gangsta_rap @zectech @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @CrazyZ

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Hormuz said:


> here a video with the ex mossad director efraim halevy, who admits the medical support of israel for al nusra and al qaida.


Evil Al Qeadea in Israeli hospitals:
























Its amazing that Kahemanists who slaughtered and kicked from their homes more than 12 million people are angry at Israel who treated in hospitals some of them. They want them to die too.
Quick reminder: 12 million people, majority of them children were slaughtered and kicked by Iranian regime from their homes to fields, in order that one corrupt dictator could remain on his throne.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322521539519172610
And they still want to slaughter more.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hormuz

500 said:


> Evil Al Qeadea in Israeli hospitals:
> 
> View attachment 684539
> View attachment 684540
> View attachment 684541
> View attachment 684542
> View attachment 684543
> View attachment 684544
> View attachment 684545
> 
> 
> Its amazing that Kahemanists who slaughtered and kicked from their homes more than 12 million people are angry at Israel who treated in hospitals some of them. They want them to die too.



this is only for israeli pr. your country don't give a shit about women and children (specialy not arabs).
even black jews are second class let alone arabs. if israel wouldn't take this women and children in hospital it would be obvious that you guys help terrorist.
if yes you wouldn't drop phosphorus bombs (which is one of the most unhuman weapon) on children and women in palestine.

your ex mossad chief is saying this and you try to show me that you only care about women and children. 
you guys using hitlers holocaust as an excuse to make a genocide. 

you are not even worth my time to answer you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hormuz said:


> this is only for israeli pr. your country don't give a shit about women and children (specialy not arabs).
> even black jews are second class let alone arabs. if israel wouldn't take this women and children in hospital it would be obvious that you guys help terrorist.


You are judging Israelis according to urself. Come to any Israeli hospital anytime and u will see plenty of Muslims there.



> if yes you wouldn't drop phosphorus bombs (which is one of the most unhuman weapon) on children and women in palestine.


Rubbish propaganda.



> your ex mossad chief is saying this and you try to show me that you only care about women and children.


He is just pensioner and al qaeda is a myth.



> you guys using hitlers holocaust as an excuse to make a genocide.


The only one who makes genocide is u. You slaughtered and ethnically cleansed over 12 million people.


----------



## Sineva

Would the russians bother sticking fake us insignia on their drones?.





Those cylindrical objects we can see appear to be the lithium batteries used to power it,probably no different in fact to the ones used in vaping devices. 

This is the new syrian kamikaze drone/loitering munition thats been seen a few times before.It looks to be based on [possibly captured examples of?] the israeli UVision Hero-400EC except that the syrian design uses a cruciform tail design rather than an x design.




And heres the israeli hero-400ec,note the x-wing tail planes





Also its not a russian design as the russian lancet uses a tandem equal sized x-wing configuration.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323880384598364160
Khamenai are Putin mercenaries bombed Ariha town killing several children. 

Its not enough for them that they slaughtered and displaced more than 12 million. They want slaughter more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

500 said:


> View attachment 685598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323880384598364160
> Khamenai are Putin mercenaries bombed Ariha town killing several children.
> 
> Its not enough for them that they slaughtered and displaced more than 12 million. They want slaughter more.



So heartbreaking. Syrian people are beautiful people, it's hard to see pictures of their beautiful children knowing they were killed without mercy by the evil Russians.
We all know what the Russians are like, what they did to Afghanistan in the 80s, what they did to Chechnya in the 90s, and how they backed the Serbs in their genocide of the Bosnian Muslims.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Seyyed Khamenei didn't "bomb" anything. There is not a single proven and documented instance of forces under seyyed Khamenei's command committing a crime in Syria.

The Syrian Air Force is furthermore not a "mercenary" group but a section of a sovereign nation's armed forces. It doesn't receive orders nor battle instructions from Iran.

Actual mercenaries working for private security companies such as ex-Blackwater etc are actually employed by western imperialist regimes responsible for over a million deaths in Iraq since the illegal invasion of that country, which they tried to justify using fabricated "evidence" and lies about WMD, and which a group of neocon Isra"el"-firsters actively pushed for. These western mercenary firms are notorious for their wanton crimes against Iraqi civilians - not collateral damage, but targeted acts of violence.

In SAAF operations, other than unintended civilian casualties (a most regrettable effect of western-imposed war), plenty of NATO- and zionist-backed terrorists happen to have been eliminated (somewhere between 100.000 and 150.000, which is no small number and goes to show what the purpose of SAA operations is).

It is manipulative and inaccurate to claim that Syrian forces (let alone the leaders of countries allied to Syria) "displaced more than 12 million". In reality, the zionist, US, EU regimes, their globalist oligarchs as well as their regional lackies are the main parties responsible for the events which led to this situation.

Not only by arming and actually leading terrorist formations against the Syrian government from so-called control rooms in Jordan and Turkey, with the express purpose of plunging that country into civil war (in conformity with the Bernard Lewis and Oded Yinon plans); but also by facilitating mass emigration through the construction of huge reception camps right accross the borders of Syria, and of emigration routes to western Europe thanks to the financial sponsorship of billionaires like Soros and his countless NGO's, which offered additional incentive for Syrians to emigrate rather than to stay in their war-torn country.

Not to mention that "displacement" doesn't equal "genocide" in any dictionary worthy of that name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Why did US govt ALL OF A SUDDEN delist TIP from its terrorist list??I feel this was done during elections too cuz Americans were distracted by the elections...was this done to increase pressure on Assad due to Assad not giving US what it wants in the recent negotiations/discussions?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324518525751480320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> Why did US govt ALL OF A SUDDEN delist TIP from its terrorist list??I feel this was done during elections too cuz Americans were distracted by the elections...was this done to increase pressure on Assad due to Assad not giving US what it wants in the recent negotiations/discussions?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324518525751480320



maybe using them to fight Iran from azerbaijan? is that the reason is moving this high amount of troops to her northern borders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Hormuz said:


> maybe using them to fight Iran from azerbaijan? is that the reason is moving this high amount of troops to her northern borders?


Maybe, but its probably just manpower to fight Armenia...but as you know with extremist Sunni groups, they often rebel against their handlers and splinter. But i also dont think they are a serious threat, and thats why Iran hasnt sent its best CRACK troops aka strong IRGC forces to Northern Iran..they sent basic Artesh, which signals to me they will be more of a reactionary and deterrence force.

IN MY OPINION, If Azerbaijan makes the mistake of allowing these TIP and FSA extremist terrorists cause trouble in Iran's border area, Iran should move into NK and occupy some of the Azerbaijani parts...Azerbaijan wont be able to do crap and Iran can use it as a buffer zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

925boy said:


> Maybe, but its probably just manpower to fight Armenia...but as you know with extremist Sunni groups, they often rebel against their handlers and splinter. But i also dont think they are a serious threat, and thats why Iran hasnt sent its best CRACK troops aka strong IRGC forces to Northern Iran..they sent basic Artesh, which signals to me they will be more of a reactionary and deterrence force.
> 
> IN MY OPINION, If Azerbaijan makes the mistake of allowing these TIP and FSA extremist terrorists cause trouble in Iran's border area, Iran should move into NK and occupy some of the Azerbaijani parts...Azerbaijan wont be able to do crap and Iran can use it as a buffer zone.





loool iron stronkkk ahahaha...

this wanabe nigerioon loves farting....


----------



## 925boy

Oublious said:


> loool iron stronkkk ahahaha...
> 
> this wanabe nigerioon loves farting....


Hey long time no see you....do you have a counter argument or not?? if you do please let me know and if you dont, please dont troll. Cheers bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Turkish govt boast of their military power, but even weak Syria surrounds their outposts in Syria and when the TSK realizes they cant do anything, their only option is to withdraw..this isnt the first withdrawal...smh.

*Turkey withdrawing from all military posts besieged by the Syrian Army in Aleppo: source*
By
News Desk
-
2020-11-11
0




BEIRUT, LEBANON (8:40 A.M.) – The Turkish Armed Forces will withdraw from all four observation posts that are besieged by the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) in the Aleppo Governorate, a military source told Al-Masdar from the administrative capital.
According to the source, the Turkish Armed Forces have already begun withdrawing from the Qabtan Al-Jabal observation, with preparations made to evacuate another one in the Anadan Plain.

He would point out that per an agreement between Moscow and Ankara, the Turkish Armed Forces will also withdraw from two other observation posts, including their strategic base at Tal Al-Eis in southern Aleppo.
The observation post in Tal Al-Eis was one of the first established by the Turkish Armed Forces, as the site is located atop an important hilltop in the southern countryside of the Aleppo Governorate.
At the same time, the Turkish Armed Forces are currently completing their withdrawal from the Sher Magher observation post, following the arrival of several transport vehicles to this area in the northwestern countryside of Hama Governorate.
With the withdrawal of these forces from the government-held areas, the Syrian military believes it will promote the return of displaced civilians to the rural areas of Aleppo, Idlib and Hama.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...besieged-by-the-syrian-army-in-aleppo-source/


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327330753743626242
Terrible bread crisis in Assad aka Khamenai controlled Syria. They expelled 13 million people from homes into streets for sake on inbred dictator but still cant feed the renaming.


----------



## Hormuz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327584108059500544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327584108059500544








Syrian army reportedly seizes Israeli-made weapons on their way to ISIS


Syrian Army forces confiscated Wednesday morning a vehicle that was coming from the Daraa eastern suburbs, on its way to ISIS forces, containing Israeli-made mines.




www.jpost.com





another proof for israels support for isis % co. 
old news but i just would like to remind everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Some of @500 comments from 2012:

- Assad will fall in 3 years.

- Shahed 129 is photoshop. It will never fly.

- Iran’s claim of building ATGM is absurd. Only handful of countries can make ATGM.

- Bavar 313 is just a truck with a bunch of drums in the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> Some of @500 comments from 2012:
> 
> - Assad will fall in 3 years.
> 
> - Shahed 129 is photoshop. It will never fly.
> 
> - Iran’s claim of building ATGM is absurd. Only handful of countries can make ATGM.
> 
> - Bavar 313 is just a truck with a bunch of drums in the back.


To be 10000% honest with you, i dont believe @500 is a real individual expressing independent opinions....the account spews KNOWN fallacies and lies OVER AND OVER...thats a robotic/planned method of commenting on forums so i strongly suspect that account is run by IDF, or an Israeli organization...cyber Ops and opinion influencing of the masses is a focus of western intelligence agencies...he keeps stating lies and exaggerations and fallacies, and warped contexts OVER AND OVER AND OVER...its not normal imo for an individual to talk and communicate that way... its like chatting with a bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

925boy said:


> To be 10000% honest with you, i dont believe @500 is a real individual expression independent opinions....the account spews KNOWN fallacies and lies OVER AND OVER...thats a robotic/planned method of commenting on forums so i strongly suspect that account is run by IDF, or an Israeli organization...cyber Ops and opinion influencing of the masses is a focus of western intelligence agencies...he keeps stating lies and exaggerations and fallacies, and warped contexts OVER AND OVER AND OVER...its not normal imo for an individual to talk and communicate that way... its like chatting with a bot.



It may seem weird but I have the same feeling.
I think the guy in 2012 was a lot more militarily savvy than the current guy. I rarely see this guy engaging in detailed technology discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Shawnee said:


> Some of @500 comments from 2012:
> 
> - Assad will fall in 3 years.
> 
> - Shahed 129 is photoshop. It will never fly.
> 
> - Iran’s claim of building ATGM is absurd. Only handful of countries can make ATGM.
> 
> - Bavar 313 is just a truck with a bunch of drums in the back.


U like to invent nonsense. For example in case of Assad i always said the opposite: that he will not fall soon. I said he is a walking dead and I am still saying it.

Yalla send ur Bavar or whatever in Syria. We need some target practice.


----------



## Tom_Cruise

925boy said:


> To be 10000% honest with you, i dont believe @500 is a real individual expression independent opinions....the account spews KNOWN fallacies and lies OVER AND OVER...thats a robotic/planned method of commenting on forums so i strongly suspect that account is run by IDF, or an Israeli organization...cyber Ops and opinion influencing of the masses is a focus of western intelligence agencies...he keeps stating lies and exaggerations and fallacies, and warped contexts OVER AND OVER AND OVER...its not normal imo for an individual to talk and communicate that way... its like chatting with a bot.





Shawnee said:


> It may seem weird but I have the same feeling.
> I think the guy in 2012 was a lot more militarily savvy than the current guy. I rarely see this guy engaging in detailed technology discussions.



He's part of an Israeli troll farm.

These are now common across the world with nations using these to wage propaganda wars online. He's posts a lot of twisted, garbled nonsense here in the hope that someone will believe him - in that case he has succeeded in manipulating one's opinion.

500 is probably his desk number.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

"Islamic" republic of Iran expelled *13 million Muslims* into tents, so one corrupt atheist dictator could keep sitting on his throne.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350865876434747395


----------



## Shawnee

500 said:


> "Islamic" republic of Iran expelled *13 million Muslims* into tents, so one corrupt atheist dictator could keep sitting on his throne.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350865876434747395



Where are the Turks who say Syrians are happy outside Assad rule under Turks and Kurds. They are in line for bread and gasoline under Assad. Their Lira is dropping. They love to migrate to the northern slab of Turkey.

Which narrative should we believe? @Titanium100


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Where are the Turks who say Syrians are happy outside Assad rule under Turks and Kurds. They are in line for bread and gasoline under Assad. Their Lira is dropping. They love to migrate to the northern slab of Turkey.
> 
> Which narrative should we believe? @Titanium100



That gif is old while most of the displaced are inside Assad held areas today. The remaining have left for Europe, Egypt, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia, Turkey, Indonesia and few to East Africa years ago.

This is Idlib and rebel held areas they trade in Olive oil and the argiculutre has boosted in Idlib more then before by the way the Lira is the best currency in the Middle east outside of the Gulf states.

Afrin










Idlib
















This is first hand on the ground who visited





I have done my research the poverty and hunger is outspread in Urban areas with no agriculture who have no export market and the Syrian currency is pretty much dead whereas in the rebel held areas they have food and enough to export into Turkey such as Olive and other agriculture


----------



## Hormuz

500 said:


> "Islamic" republic of Iran expelled *13 million Muslims* into tents, so one corrupt atheist dictator could keep sitting on his throne.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350865876434747395



ya because if isis would be there everything would be better. it's funny how an zionist israeli is defending isis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hormuz said:


> ya because if isis would be there everything would be better. it's funny how an zionist israeli is defending isis


First town Khamenai thugs ethnically cleansed was Qusair. There was never any ISIS.

Then they destroyed and cleansed Homs city. There was never any ISIS.

Then they starved gassed destroyed and cleansed East Ghouta. There was never any ISIS.

Then they cleansed Qalamoun. There was never any ISIS.

..........
..........

Final ethnic cleansigng was Idlib. Over miillion people were cleansed. Again without any ISIS at all. Only Turkish drones stopped ur genocaidal maniacs.

So spare me of your sick propaganda. ISIS are your allies and excuse to slaughter millions of people.


----------



## Shawnee

Nusra front is just ISIS. Local people kicked their arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Poor Syrians were abandoned by the rest of the world and left to the Mercy of Assad and Russia 

and how cruel Syria + Shia extremists + Russia has been to the Syrian people 

is this war over yet?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
 1


----------



## Titanium100

aziqbal said:


> Poor Syrians were abandoned by the rest of the world and left to the Mercy of Assad and Russia
> 
> and how cruel Syria + Shia extremists + Russia has been to the Syrian people
> 
> is this war over yet?



It was the 9th crusade it began as protests against Assad but once the Rebels won the battle on the ground in 2015 it became an open crusade like the old fashion crusades they were even saying it openly in Russia this is holy war.

The threat to our lands remains beyond the middle east and to be honest the only threat always was outside of the middle east since the collapse of the Caliphate 100 years ago. As for the puppets of the crusaders they are weak in truth.

Some people were thinking Israel this or that but truth is Israel is not a threat and never was militarily. It is what lays beyond Israel or middle east nor some tomb visitors. These crusaders have returned once again but thank god with the Help of Turkey they were halted in their tracks.

Alot of people try to fit this war into fake narratives without describing for what it is in truth and the scale of it. Russia unprovokingly invaded the lands and fought the muslims and what ever puppets that were under her are in truth insignificiant since they have taken the oil and energy rights


----------



## Hormuz

500 said:


> First town Khamenai thugs ethnically cleansed was Qusair. There was never any ISIS.
> 
> Then they destroyed and cleansed Homs city. There was never any ISIS.
> 
> Then they starved gassed destroyed and cleansed East Ghouta. There was never any ISIS.
> 
> Then they cleansed Qalamoun. There was never any ISIS.
> 
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> Final ethnic cleansigng was Idlib. Over miillion people were cleansed. Again without any ISIS at all. Only Turkish drones stopped ur genocaidal maniacs.
> 
> So spare me of your sick propaganda. ISIS are your allies and excuse to slaughter millions of people.



you can spread lies how you want.
FACT is your goverment together with the u.s. and saudi brought these rapist to syria. and fact is when the rapist got wounded in battle bibi looked after them. 

btw you jews should kiss 100 times everyday the feets and hands of Iranians wouldn't it be for Cyrus the great there would be no jews anymore. 
i would love to know how much you get paid for trolling around and spreading zionist propaganda.

last time i already told you stop wasting my time with this bs you writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Final ethnic cleansigng was Idlib. Over miillion people were cleansed. Again without any ISIS at all. Only Turkish drones stopped ur genocaidal maniacs.


Do u mean them?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210731410895458310
Actually Idlib residents want us to free them from global jihadists in Idlib?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350849056701034497

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350454167937146887

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hormuz said:


> you can spread lies how you want.
> FACT is your goverment together with the u.s. and saudi brought these rapist to syria. and fact is when the rapist got wounded in battle bibi looked after them.


FACT is that you ethnically cleansed 13 million Muslims for sake of one inbred atheist dictator.



> btw you jews should kiss 100 times everyday the feets and hands of Iranians wouldn't it be for Cyrus the great there would be no jews anymore.
> i would love to know how much you get paid for trolling around and spreading zionist propaganda.
> 
> last time i already told you stop wasting my time with this bs you writing.


Example of Cyrus shows us that greatest Persian of all times was a Zionist. Unfortunately current leaders of Iran have absolutely nothing to do with him.


SubWater said:


> Do u mean them?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210731410895458310
> Actually Idlib residents want us to free them from global jihadists in Idlib?


There are 3 million civilians in Idlib. So you are saying that u can bomb, slaughter and expel these 3 millions because there are bunch of Ughurs there.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Some of @500 comments from 2012:
> 
> - Assad will fall in 3 years.
> 
> - Shahed 129 is photoshop. It will never fly.
> 
> - Iran’s claim of building ATGM is absurd. Only handful of countries can make ATGM.
> 
> - Bavar 313 is just a truck with a bunch of drums in the back.



He's definitely a paid shill. Never seen someone with so much determination to repeat the same lines on this thread, even though again and again the virtually all of bombing in Syria were by Syrian Artillery/Air force and Russian Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Stryker1982 said:


> He's definitely a paid shill. Never seen someone with so much determination to repeat the same lines on this thread, even though again and again the virtually all of bombing in Syria were by Syrian Artillery/Air force and Russian Airforce.


There is a name for this. Hasbara!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Mi-8 and Mi-35 covering traffic on M-4 highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> FACT is that you ethnically cleansed 13 million Muslims for sake of one inbred atheist dictator.
> 
> 
> Example of Cyrus shows us that greatest Persian of all times was a Zionist. Unfortunately current leaders of Iran have absolutely nothing to do with him.
> 
> There are 3 million civilians in Idlib. So you are saying that u can bomb, slaughter and expel these 3 millions because there are bunch of Ughurs there.


Bani israel were good people and they had many prophets, But because they martyred many prophets (like prophet Jones and 72 prophets in one day) and they did many things like stone calf worshipping and magics they became sinful and worst enemy of God. In addition they were the worst enemies of Prophet Muhammad (Pbuh) beside idol worshippers so they're known as the worst foxy and the worst enemies of BELIEVES in Quran.

Surah Baqara and Maede

I am not an Islamic preacher, but I have learned some religious knowledges from school and information from tv and internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warrior100

*Turkey still trading with the smuggled Syrian / Iraqi oil .

Strong Signal to Turkey: Syrian Army Destroys Jihadist Oil Facility in Major Ballistic Missile Strike*






Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Bad news. Covid-19 was infected with Bashar Assad.


----------



## Iñigo

"FACT is that you ethnically cleansed"

Yes









The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iñigo

"Example of Cyrus shows us that greatest Persian of all times was a Zionist"

Yes

An Aramaic ruling class (="Jacob") came to the Land of Canaan ... with money, bloody pamphlets and Persian power ... unfortunately for the firstborn, the Arabhebrew (= "Esau")

This fracture lasts until the first century, when "the events that occurred between us" take place

the events that ocurred are three:

(1) the civil war in Siria, "Syrian cities were divided into two opposing sides" (writes Flavius Josephus)

(2) the civil war in the Land of Canaan between the population, "the people of de land" ("am ha'eretz") and the so called "the people"/"a people" ... of lords, the ruling class in the city-Temple

(3) the war against the Romans

---

the Persian Empire,
the Roman Empire,
the British Empire and ...
the Anglo-Zionist Empire ...

All these "Almighty" have suffered "the people of the land" of the land of Canaan


----------



## Iñigo

Yehudim of the Land of Canaan

*Yehudim* ... who fought against the ruling class of the Temple-city and against the legions of Rome ... they became Mohammedans

(keep in mind that the culture of "the people of the land, the people of the country" was neither Sadducee priestly Judaism nor Rabbinic Judaism)

*the legend of exile is a Christian legend* that was assumed by the rabbis

there are five very different stories:

(D) the yiddish people

(C) a religion widespread "throughout all the nations" in the times of the Greeks and Romans, a religion that spread like fire through gunpowder among women

(B1) an Aramaic ruling class that came to the Land of Canaan with bloody pamphlets and Persian power

(B2) "the people of the Land"

(A) the escapees, fugitives, freed from the coercive and fiscal power of the Egyptian empire: the goatherd tribes of the late bronze age


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria: New Strikes, Jihadi Proxy Ops & Chemical Weapons 'Card' are on Biden's Table, US Veteran Says*
© AFP 2021 / SAFIN HAMED
MIDDLE EAST
08:34 GMT 10.03.2021Get short URL
by Ekaterina Blinova
215
Subscribe
Despite Secretary of State Antony Blinken's pledge to halt costly interventions and regime change operations, the US continues its military buildup in northeastern Syria. According to security analyst Mark Sleboda, one may expect the US to step up funding jihadi proxy ops in Syria and play the chemical weapons card to oust President Bashar Assad.
On 3 March, the White House said it wasn't ruling out new "calculated, proportionate" US airstrikes in response to a missile attack on the Al Asad air base in Iraq's Anbar Province earlier in the day. "If we assess a further response is warranted, we will take action again in a manner and time of our choosing", press secretary Jen Psaki said.
Last Wednesday's strike, which claimed no lives except for one contractor who died of a heart attack, came two days before Pope Francis' official visit to Iraq. 
On 25 February, the Pentagon shelled the purported positions of an Iraqi Shia militia in eastern Syria, following a 16 February strike in northern Iraq that killed a civilian contractor and injured a US servicemember.
*Why Syria Was Chosen as a Target*
It's highly likely that the Biden administration's next strike will target Syrian territory again, suggests Mark Sleboda, a US military veteran and international affairs and security analyst, outlining his vision of the strategic balance of power in the region.


> "The Biden administration launched 'retaliatory airstrikes' against a group of Iraqi Shias in Syria, namely the militia groups Kataib Hezbollah and Kataib Sayyid al-Shuhada - who have previously been de facto allied with the US in the fight against ISIS* and al-Qaeda* in the region – groups that the US government knew were almost certainly not responsible for the most recent attacks on their occupation forces in Iraq, largely out of domestic political concerns", he says.


One glaring example of the domestic outcry is a 22 February NBC News' op-ed by Mark Dubowitz, CEO of the Foundation for the Defence of Democracies, who argued that the Biden administration is appeasing Tehran by not striking back at "Iran-backed" Shiite militias in response to earlier rocket attacks. "Biden's approach draws directly from Obama's playbook: turning a blind eye to regional aggression and offering economic relief to signal support for engagement", the article claimed.
"The Biden administration felt domestic political pressure to 'hit someone back'. *Anyone. It didn’t really matter who*", Sleboda notes. "The US government still does not know who precisely was responsible for the most recent small partisan-style attacks on their occupation bases".

Although a largely unknown small new Shia militia group, Saraya Awlia al-Dam (The Guardians of Blood Brigade), has claimed credit for the February strike, the Biden administration picked Kataib Hezbollah and Kataib Sayyid al-Shuhada – "who are sympathetic to Iran and generally opposed to the US military presence in their country" – as the most convenient targets for its punitive attack, according to the security analyst.
One might ask why the US chose Syria as the place for its retaliatory strike rather than to attack the aforementioned groups in Iraq. The crux of the matter is that "the decision was explicitly made… as a 'de-escalation measure' meant to try to minimise the generation of even more anti-US sentiment from other Iraqis", Sleboda explains.


> "This tells us beyond a shadow of a doubt that Syria will be targeted again by the United States", the US military veteran says. "Whatever the Biden administration plans are for its US military occupation in Syria and dealing with the Syrian government in Damascus, this shows that the current US government considers Syria to not have any sovereignty as far as its own actions are concerned, just as the last two US presidential administrations have done, and that Syria is a 'black space' on the map where any military aggression is allowed it".








© AP PHOTO / SANA
In this photo released Wednesday, Feb. 12, 2020, by the Syrian official news agency SANA, Syrian government soldiers on a tank hold up their rifles and flash victory signs, as they patrol the highway that links the capital Damascus with the northern city of Aleppo, Syria. The M5 highway, recaptured by President Bashar Assad’s forces this week, is arguably the most coveted prize in Syria’s civil war. The strategic highway is vital for Syria’s economy as well as for moving troops.
*US Military Buildup, Jihadi Proxies, & Chemical Weapons Card*
Meanwhile, the US continues to beef up its military presence in northeastern Syria. On 6 March, four US aircraft, including two helicopters, landed inside the US Army base in Al-Shaddadah, a town in the southern al-Hasakah Governorate, according to the SANA news agency. The choppers reportedly carried US military personnel and 20 wooden boxes containing thermal missiles.
On 22 February, The Drive wrote that trucks carrying *Avenger short-range air defence systems* were reportedly spotted on a highway heading from the Iraqi city of Ramadi to the Syrian border, referencing photos that had earlier surfaced on social media.

Earlier that month, Marine Gen. Kenneth McKenzie Jr., head of the US Central Command, complained that cheap and commercially available drones instrumentalised by America's adversaries had become the most "concerning tactical development".


> "There is always the possibility that continued US military occupation and aggression in Syria could at any time ignite and expand into a larger regional conflict", says Sleboda. "The Biden administration has been giving mixed signals about whether it will resume active military regime change operations against the Syrian government in Damascus or continue to rely on its existing economic stranglehold of its sanctions and military occupation of resource-rich east Syria".



Sleboda suggests that the Biden administration "will try to dance around and avoid any direct military action against Russian military forces" which have been operating in Syria since 2015 at the invitation of the Syrian government. Russia's presence in the region "will limit the potential for a wider regional escalation", according to the US military veteran.


> Nevertheless, Joe Biden could restart "the Obama administration's policy of financing jihadi proxy war in the country", Sleboda notes.


In addition, the security analyst does not rule out the White House also using the chemical weapons pretext to keep demonising Russia and step up efforts to oust Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
On 4 March, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, the new US envoy to the United Nations, accused Russia of "blocking efforts" to hold the government of Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad accountable for its alleged use of chemical weapons during the Syrian civil war. Russia's UN Ambassador Vassily Nebenzia retorted that some countries have been repeatedly using the chemical weapons "card" as a tool to exert pressure on the Syrian government. According to Nebenzia, *these countries "reject the counter-arguments provided not only by Russia and Syria*, but also by independent experts and organisations, and do not give any coherent explanation as to why they do so".




© AP PHOTO / ANDREW CABALLERO-REYNOLDS
Secretary of State Antony Blinken speaks on foreign policy at the State Department, Wednesday, March 3, 2021 in Washington.
*US Interventionism Remains Unchanged Despite Blinken & Biden's Rhetoric*
One should not be deluded by Antony Blinken's vow not to "promote democracy through costly military interventions or by attempting to overthrow authoritarian regimes by force", notes the security analyst, adding that nothing has changed in the White House's approach towards Iraq and Syria since the Obama era.
Similarly, Sleboda sees the White House's statement that Biden is willing to work with the US Congress to repeal the 1991 and 2002 Iran authorisations as "nothing but cynical political theatre".


> "The 1991 and 2002 so-called AUMF's for Iraq have been used as a perennially convenient fig leaf justification for US military aggressions across the entire Islamic World for the last three decades, with broad bi-partisan support", he says. "Congress by and large has no intent to and will not repeal these legal pretexts. They know that and the Biden administration certainly knows that. Statements about revoking it 'in cooperation with Congress' ensure that it is an impossibility".


_*Daesh (ISIS/ISIL/Islamic State) and al-Qaeda are terrorist organisations banned in Russia and many other nations._



https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/202103101082299228-syria-new-strikes-jihadi-proxy-ops--chemical-weapons-card-are-on-bidens-table-us-veteran-says/


----------



## ejaz007

*Syria: Oil refinery attacks raise fears of ‘grave escalation’*
Alleged Russian missile barrage destroyed 200 oil trucks that took 20 hours to bring blazes under control.





A spokesman for the Syrian National Army said 20 primitive oil refining facilities were lost costing millions of dollars [Courtesy: White Helmets]
By 
Liz Cookman and 
Husam Hezaber
11 Mar 2021
Attacks on rural Aleppo that caused severe damage to oil facilities have been described as “state terrorism” by the Syrian opposition, in what is a possible message to Turkish-backed forces in the region.
The deadly attacks last Friday, reportedly launched by Russia from warships and by forces aligned with the regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, hit makeshift oil refineries in al-Hamran near the town of Jarablus and the village of Tarhin near al-Bab in eastern Aleppo.
KEEP READING
‘What is this place?’ Syrians recall life and death in prison‘Constant fear’: Iraq and Syria face ISIL resurgenceSyria’s war transformed women’s roles through empowerment‘It’s not safe’: Report finds children want life away from Syria
The attack caused huge fires, especially in Tarhin, destroying more than 200 oil trucks and taking 20 hours to bring them under control, according to Syria’s volunteer civil defence, known as the White Helmets.
Stark aerial and satellite images showed the scale of the damage left behind with a large area of land charred and the monetary value of the losses thought to be millions of dollars.
A statement from the Syrian Opposition Coalition – an alliance of opposition groups – condemned the attack, saying cluster munitions had been used, which are banned under international law.
“These crimes cannot be justified whatsoever as they are of purely terrorist, treacherous nature,” the statement said, adding it marked a grave escalation.

Hasan Mohamad – director of the al-Bab division of the White Helmets – told Al Jazeera three Tochka ballistic missiles carrying cluster bombs were fired at al-Hamran, where there was a market for fuel, causing 300-metre-tall flames.
Less than an hour later, he said, improvised fuel refineries in Tarhin were hit with four missiles, a mix of Tochka and Uragan 9M27K-series surface-to-surface rockets, also carrying cluster munitions.


It took more than 100 volunteers and 50 vehicles, such as fire trucks, to try to bring the situation under control. White Helmets volunteer Ahmed al-Waki was killed while trying to put out flames when a fuel tank exploded.
The attack also caused some damage to civilian property and will deprive displaced families who rely on the refinery for work of a vital lifeline at a time when the Syrian currency has tumbled and food insecurity is at its highest since the war began.
According to the United Nations, about four million people live in Aleppo and the northwestern province of Idlib, which is the country’s last rebel stronghold. About half have been displaced, many more than in previous years.

Bakeries, hospitals and other facilities may be cut off from their fuel supply as a result of the targeted strikes.

Oil installations in Turkish-controlled parts of Aleppo have come under repeated attack in recent months, although the Syrian regime and its Russian backers have not claimed responsibility.
Turkey’s state-owned Anadolu news agency said it was not clear who carried out the attacks on Friday, but the White Helmets, Syrian National Army (SNA) and the SOC blamed Russia.




White Helmet volunteer Ahmed al-Waki was killed trying to put out the fire [Courtesy: White Helmets]Major Yusef Hammoud, a spokesman for the SNA, a coalition of armed opposition groups that is backed by Turkey, said 20 primitive oil-refining facilities were lost, estimating a loss of millions of dollars.

“The main goal of the attacks is to weaken the economy of the region as the fuel that feeds [opposition-held] areas comes from the two targeted facilities – it is the backbone of the region’s economy,” he said.

A dispute over exporting fuel to al-Assad-held areas also played a part, with the mostly Kurdish Syrian Democratic Forces that is allied with the United States under instruction not to supply the regime, Hammoud said.
“Russia can’t bomb SDF areas due to US presence in the region, so it hit the oil tanks limiting the supply,” he said. Oil tanks are exported from SDF areas through Tarhin to the opposition-held northwest.
“The escalation, of course, disturbs Turkey. Turkish bases in the area responded by attempting to bomb the source of the missiles and striking al-Bab city the following day,” he said.
A ceasefire agreement between Turkey and Russia was agreed on on March 5, 2020, and it included a “de-escalation zone” stretching from the northeastern mountains of Latakia to the northwestern suburbs of Aleppo city.
According to the UK-based war monitor Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, 420 people have been killed in the zone since then.
Middle East security analyst Seth Frantzman said the attack was “unusual” and was likely meant to “send a message that Damascus and Moscow are monitoring closely the role of the Turkish-backed SNA in areas near Aleppo”.





The attack also caused damage to civilian property [Courtesy: White Helmets]“Using ballistic missiles to sow chaos and fires also shows that Turkey cannot protect the area that it occupies in northern Syria,” he said.

Syria’s northern neighbour Turkey has seized control of several regions inside Syria in military campaigns, mostly against Kurdish-held areas, since 2016. Since 2018, Russia and Turkey have sought to reduce tensions in northern Syria.
“From time to time Russia and the Syrian regime seek to show that they can continue to strike with impunity in areas that Turkey ostensibly controls. The message is that Turkey’s administration of these areas, running to four years of control in some places, will not last forever,” Frantzman said.
SOURCE : AL JAZEERA






Syria: Oil refinery attacks raise fears of ‘grave escalation’


About 200 oil trucks caught fire in missile attacks and it took 20 hours to bring blazes under control.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## aryobarzan

Syrian Arab Army (SAA) new recruits and what is interesting is: 

:....Notice the "Heil " salute.. I did not know that is the way they salute. Are they getting ready for liberation of "golan heights"!..


----------



## vostok

How Russia helped Syrian govt to regain control of country in 5-year op

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373231594325086212


aryobarzan said:


> Syrian Arab Army (SAA) new recruits and what is interesting is:
> 
> :....Notice the "Heil " salute.. I did not know that is the way they salute. Are they getting ready for liberation of "golan heights"!..
> View attachment 723936



It is called Roman salute. Romans were the first to do it.


----------



## Aryzin

Tai Hai Chen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373231594325086212
> 
> It is called Roman salute. Romans were the first to do it.


This is nothing more than soldiers giving their oath of allegiance. Common in most militaries upon graduating training.


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376607181752168448
Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei mercenaries deliberately destroyed chicken farm today. In one week they bombed fuel market, hospital and chicken farm.

They want to make people die from cold, lack of medical care and food.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PDF

Around 9 15pm GMT


----------



## obj 705A

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376607181752168448
> Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei mercenaries deliberately destroyed chicken farm today. In one week they bombed fuel market, hospital and chicken farm.
> 
> They want to make people die from cold, lack of medical care and food.


LOL it's only a matter of time before the zionist member here will share this as news:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

This is for the Shithead Zionists and their filthy Salafist a$$ lickers who call Hezbollah, "HesboShaitan". This is how the Christian Nuns and Priest of Qarra, Syria describe their interaction with Hezbollah who protected them against US backed ISIS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398277563387109381

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

wonder when Iran embassy could not buy a single Hilux how the terrorists had so much of them in so little time.
how tyyota won't come and tell who bought them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bdslph

Hack-Hook said:


> ran embassy could not buy a si



AFTER AK47 & RPG IS TOYOTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Is U.S. & NATO allowed to fly in Syrian airspace?


----------



## vostok

Russian instructors training Syrian soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok

Russia’s Military Police in Syria | The Kalashnikova Show Episode 37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526321373253181441


----------



## Trango Towers

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526321373253181441


And missed?


----------



## Akritas

Turkish forces and their affiliated armed opposition factions, also known as Syrian National Army (SNA), shelled villages in north of Hasakah, northeast Syria, with heavy weapons.

“The Turkish forces shelled the two villages of al-Tawila and al-Gozaliya, west of Tel Tamr with mortar shells,” said a source of Tel Tamr Military Council, affiliated with Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).






Turkish forces shell NE Syria's Tel Tamr - North press agency


After weeks of calmness, Turkish forces and their affiliated SNA factions shelled the countryside of #Tel_Tamr town, north of #Hasakah Governorate in #NE_Syria. #Turkey #SDF




npasyria.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Russia is considering supporting the air defense capabilities of the Syrian army with heavy Sukhoi Flanker SU-27M aircraft from the Russian Air Force's inventory.

The Sukhoi Flanker SU-27M is specialized in air defense missions and features a large payload of air-to-air missiles. The Russian Air Force relies on it to guard the airspace of the Russian territorial waters in the Baltic Sea.

It is worth noting that Russia had sent to Syria modernized MiG-29M combat aircraft from its stockpile, and before that it had sent the S-300PM2 long-range air defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Syria needs to brew and export Jihadist ideology to Turkish brothers for the cause of ummah establishment

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Akritas

It seems that Cerablus has been liberated from the Turkish occupation forces and their mercenary collaborators.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558128018652028928


----------



## MultaniGuy

Should have bombed the Presidential Palace where Bashar Al Assad is hiding.

But hey, its their country let them handle their affairs.


----------



## sahureka2

Siria 29 agosto 2022,
72° anniversario della Giornata della Marina e della Difesa Costiera


----------

